# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- A truly unique online publication (part 1)



## StumpyNubs

THIS THREAD GOT SO BIG IT WAS CRASHING THE SITE! So we broke it in half. Leave a comment on the new thread here!

Join us, we're having a blast. No nonsense, just sweet, sweet entertainment for woodworkers! Ok, and a little bit of nonsense…

What's Blue Collar Woodworking?

It's been called "The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood", of course it was Stumpy who said that…

The simplest way to look at it is this… imagine if you could peek into your neighbor's workshop and see what he's doing each week. BUT, while the workshop is a lot like yours, what goes on in the shop is anything but normal! Stumpy's twisted sense of humor accompanies your behind the scenes access to how we deal with regular problems in extraordinary ways!

For example, other woodworking shows might show you how to make a box. You don't need another show like that. What we do instead is design a unique jig or tool that makes it easier, faster, better or just more fun to make that box. Then we tell some dumb jokes about boxes. And we tell you how to save money on the tools you might have to buy to make your boxes… or whatever you make in your shop.

It's a mixture of light humor and good old fashioned "shoestring woodworking" designed to help you turn YOUR shop into a fully equipped work space without spending a ton of cash, and be entertained along the way!

We've built unique and useful woodworking machines including a benchtop biscuit joiner, a fully featured dovetail machine, the greatest drill press table known to mankind, a machine that makes raised panel doors, a homemade jig saw, a lead screw driven box joint machine, and a lot more

We share tips, tricks, jokes and anything and everything a woodworker could ever dream of!

Here's the latest episode:

<iframe src="//www.youtube.com/embed/yAcLtqn6XIk" frameborder="0" height="315" width="560"></iframe>

See more episodes at Stumpynubs.com!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Breakingboredome et al:

I was serious (believe it or not) about having "winner" categories so that more people can be "King of the Hill" and add some extra fun too. Otherwise I think that many will not enter because they are not as skilled as some and consider their entry would be below par. By having "gag" categories, it gives just about everyone some level playing field and encourages more to enter.
It is just an idea that I though would may be of interest, nothing more.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A great idea, Roger! You'll notice it was implemented under the *"Is there a prize" *section above. Of course it will depend on how many entries we get…


----------



## BreakingBoardom

Yeah, I think it's a good idea Rex. I'll be shooting for winning a prizeless category. Actually, my goal is just to actually enter a contest. I never make the time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
I think winners in the "odd ball" categories would be quite happy with just a certificate as a prize.
It concerns me that you have taken on so much and are furnishing a lot out of your own time and resources.
No, I am not volunteering for "duty", but maybe there are some LJs close to you who maybe could lighten the load a bit for you. Just a thought.


----------



## reggiek

I agree with Roger….there should be delineations (beginners, intermediate, advanced, pro (broken out by years of experience or by those that do it for a living) to allow the less experienced woodworkers to have a go. This will certainly boost the participation - most of us know there are some highly talented folks here on LJ's that even very experienced wood workers don't feel they would stand a chance against in a competition. I would tend to agree….myself not being good at artistry. My work tending more to the mechanical aspect. Categories then could be as mentioned in the main post - or something like - freeform, classic, joinery, hand tool, etc…etc..these can be decided before the competition and then the participant can submit their entry as a "beginner, hand tool" or "intermediate joinery"....etc.

I do not enter contests myself as I never win anything (I can prove it for sure)...LOL. Truthfully, though, I do not enter contests as I have way too much on my plate and too little time to do it….I do not need the extra stress involved. I would be happy to help in the judging as a "disinterested woodworker"....I can at least tell the difference between a dovetail and a box joint….LOL.


----------



## superdav721

Are 4×2's ok?


----------



## StumpyNubs

REX- Agreed about no prizes for the "odd ball" categories. Those will only be awarded the ultimate fame and celebrity status that comes with a contest like this. At least a full fifteen seconds of fame…

You are welcome do donate of of the 1st, 2nd or 3rd place prizes though


----------



## StumpyNubs

reggiek- Isn't EVERY joint on a box really a box joint?

This is a contest that is most likely to attract regular woodworkers, not experts. We're using a 2X4 for goodness sake!

But just in case, we added the extra "awards" so there is something for everybody to shoot for, even if they feel that they won't win the 1st-3rd prizes. (Even a child has a shot at the "what is that thing" award…)

*HOWEVER*- I think a person can learn and achieve a lot when he pushes himself, and a contest is a great place to do that. So I would enter even if I thought I had no chance. The worst that can happen is you'll try something new and have a great time…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just to clarify- I am NOT able to enter THIS contest because I am sponsoring it. *But I will still make something for it, even though I can't win. I'm not missing out on this one!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

4X2 are forbidden, *Dave*. But if you turn it onto it's side, nobody will know he difference… but keep that on the down-low…


----------



## Stevinmarin

Ooh! I'm entering in the high-tech category: The *iWood *(tm)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I expect to see an entry out of you now, mister "mortal." You can feature your project on your show!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting a lot of entries! Keep those PMs coming, we need a lot of participation to make this worthwhile for everyone!


----------



## BreakingBoardom

Well, since Steve obviously has 1st place locked up with his iWood, the rest of us can shoot for the scraps he's left us in 2nd and 3rd. And Steve, are you going to sell a version with interchangeable veneer faceplates?


----------



## StumpyNubs

That entry would likely not count. It is at least 50% metal- not mostly made up of wood like the rules require.

But I'm sure Steve will come up with something!


----------



## Stevinmarin

Actually the iWood is 100% wood…the metal is just a fancy docking station. And Matt, the iWood is fully customizable: you can add your own skins to it. Here's a screen shot from the video illustrating this feature:


----------



## StumpyNubs

And where might I buy one of these "Iwoods"... I have bags full of cash and love to own the latest woodworking technology!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come on Stumpy …..... Lowes or HD…......mmmm….some mothers do have them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't know if I get that one, Rex. No matter, I don't get any jokes but my own. I am sure that doesn't way anything at all about my personality… shut up…

Should I put you down on the entry list? You MUST have a bit of 2X4 in that shop somewhere!


----------



## CharlesNeil

tuba fores huh ? notice no specific species has been listed, as long as it starts as a Tuba Fore, all is good, right, ? ( 2 X4)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy. Purchase an iWood? 2×4? Sellers = Lowes and HD, you need to get out more and move away from the lumber section and look through the "Appliances" section.

You can surely put me down on the list, it will get me to the shop to actually do something. BTW, can you put me down for an entry in the "You gotta be Joking" section?

My first idea was to make a gold brick out of a piece of 2×4 painted gold, with a live wire implanted like a candle wick. I was going to call it "Shock and Au" , but I was on;y 99.9% sure it would win.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, Charles. Any construction 2X4 made from softwood and of a maximum of 8 feet counts. I think that would also make a great basis for your show! Forget all that fine furniture and finely tuned skill. Pound a few 2X4's into a table and add it to the series you're working on now. It'll look great next to that flame birch table!


----------



## BreakingBoardom

LOL @ Rex. I can't remember the last time I heard a joke with a Periodic Table reference in it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

we use tiger maple , Curly Cherry and all sorts of stuff round here for construction,  I will just watch,, way out of my league, have fun folks,


----------



## StumpyNubs

No pine/spruce/fir 2X4's in the Charles Neil workshop? I bet there's no room with all that MDF!

No problem about not being able to enter. You have to get to that grandfather clock anyway. (We use the sun to tell time here in the great white north, but we can store our beer or deer jerky or something in that clock case…)


----------



## Stevinmarin

Stumpy: Whaaa? You mean you haven't ordered an iWood yet? They are only $19.99. And you get an iWood Nano thrown in too: http://lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/23035


----------



## StumpyNubs

Steve- I was going to suggest posting a link for those who don't know what an iWood is!

*EVERYONE*: Go watch his podcast. It will make you a better person. (Maybe that's too much…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey SuperDave- did you change your avatar this evening?


----------



## superdav721

Whats a tuba fores?
your iwood is bleeding.
and has any body got a board stretcher?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BRILLIANT video Steve, you are my kind of idiot.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you make a freaking board stretcher for this contest you're disqualified!


----------



## DamnYankee

DANG! I was going to make a 4×2 outa my 2×4!

I guess now I'll have to break out the old board stretcher and make a 4×6 instead!


----------



## JoeLyddon

I thought you RESAWED it to do it… LOL


----------



## superdav721

Sure did Stumpy, Same grandchild 'Logan" he was sick and his mama stuck a camera in his face. I think he is thinking if you don't get that camera outa my face I am going to whack you with a tuba fore.

HMMMM board stretcher. A 2 by 4 re-sawed to 1/16 veneer show makes a lot of wood. Thanks Joe


----------



## DamnYankee

Only a few thousand more, and I'll be done with my entry!









First I used my scroll saw to cut out the blanks about 1/32×1/32×2-1/2 (TS and BS had too big a kerf andI didn't want to waste all that wood).

Then I chucked the blank into my pen making lathe.

Then I sanded it through the grits to 400.

Then I finished it with BLO and 9 coats lacquer sanding between coats

Now all I have to do is duplicate it a few thousand times

*THIS IS A JOKE*...My entry that is, not the contest.


----------



## 280305

Rob,

Very inspirational work!

Perhaps when you have completed a few thousand of them, you could glue them together and make something out of the toothpicks.

Let me think…

How about forming them into the shape of a 2X4?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting a lot of entries… glad to see it!


----------



## BreakingBoardom

Hey Stumpy, if you do another contest, next time the only materials allowed to be used should be toothpicks, popsicle sticks, and maybe wooden skewers. That'd make things pretty interesting. I think someone on here made a guitar or something from popsicle sticks. Pretty amazing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We like to keep things "high class" here, BB. Toothpicks? Come on! We use 2X4s in our woodworking!


----------



## BreakingBoardom

My apologies. Toothpicks are probably made from some type of hardwood anyway. Plus, I'd have to buy some toothpicks whereas there are a few local construction projects around town that are "donating" 2×4's as part of an early bird special. Get there before first light and get all the 2×4's you can load, free. lol.

NOTE: I don't steal lumber in late night construction site raids.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Boardom, LJ toothpicks *are* 2×4's. We have bigger teeth. Check out a political post.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A real LJ picks his teeth with whatever he has on hand. I used a chisel last night and can send you the tooth to prove it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

How many people plan to enter something they already made?


----------



## superdav721

I am using an old tuba fore on a new project


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I've just torn off some plasterboard in the house and got my piece of 2×4. The wife thinks I'm going to put in a niche.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Plasterboard? You do realize they make drywall now… don't you Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Of course stumpy, but I try to stay away from the Chinese stuff, I hear it makes people sick.


----------



## superdav721

Serious question. Yeah right. Stumpy does it have to be kiln dried?


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you can find an 8ft construction grade, softwood 2X4 that is not kiln dried, you are welcome to use it. It may be fun to see how much it twists and cups and warps right before our eyes!


----------



## superdav721

I want to do some steaming and bending


----------



## YanktonSD

Stumpy- does the item we make have to be useful to win or can it be a funny idea or a decoration for the wife?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Can one enter more than ONE project?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yankton- you can make anything you like. The worst thing that can happen is we'll laugh at it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Joe- Under "What are the Rules" above it says: "Only one project can be entered per person".

You can make a dozen projects if you like, but I will just give them away to people and tell them that I made them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

UPDATED ABOVE: We'll be issuing certificates for the "fun" awards.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don't forget to PM me!* It's the only way to be entered! (Lots of entries are already in!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I ran into a little problem. I went to Home Depot today to get a piece of 2×4 for the competition, and was flabbergasted that they were completely out of stock. I had them call around to several other HDs but they too were out.
The manager could not understand how that could happen. I guess he had not heard of your tubye competition. I dropped your name and told him you were the instigator, so you might want to look out for a truckload of Rigid tools arriving at your shop, but no 2×4s. -- That's life.


----------



## superdav721

Thats it I am going to use a 4 by 2.
Hey Rex I gata spare tubafore kit. Just add glue.









or the hooked on phonic kit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's extremely decent of you old chap, what glue would you recommend and how many clamps will be needed?


----------



## SeaWitch

It's worth it to be in this contest just to read the ongoing conversation…....


----------



## superdav721

I am still working on the conversation. I haven't got to the part about an actual idea for a project.
Sorry Stumpy I have treadjacked ya. I'll be quiet.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

On your broom seawitch


----------



## StumpyNubs

There's PLENTY of time until the deadline. Chat about whatever you like. In fact, post a new comment every few minutes for the next two months so this thread stays toward the top of the home page and we get lots of exposure for the contest!

I'm counting on you…

And I'm pretty excited about that truckload of tools, Rex…


----------



## superdav721

Ok here we go I got permission


----------



## StumpyNubs

huh?


----------



## superdav721

5 minutes on internet produced these.
Single 2/4 projects.. pretty good stuff



























I am going to need more clamps. 
Roger help I think we lost Stumpy….......


----------



## patron

so keep chatting huh

like berthas blog

2×4's of your dreams !


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, Bertha's thread is in a league of its own…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*FREE TIP:* Buy your 2X4 NOW! You have two months until the contest deadline. You'll need most of that time for the thing to dry in your shop! Otherwise I can guarantee it will twist and cup when you try to cut it up and build with it!


----------



## SeaWitch

Thanks for that tip, Stumpy. Yeah, I hear there's been a shortage of them lately. People are using them to build…......anything!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*UPDATE*: Email address has been added above- send your photos there! ([email protected])


----------



## HerbC

Roger (aka Rex)

Au, you just had to make that periodical pun…

Matt, this wons fore u…

And Roger, don't be mean to SeaWitch, she might hit you up side the noggin with that broom (just kidding, sw).

Everybody, please remember…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HerbC, Seawitch is a buddy of mine and understands me. She can also dish it out too whem she wants to. lol


----------



## SeaWitch

No worries, fellas, I don't get insulted so easily. And Roger aka Rex is my buddy. I was wondering if Rex was going to use that pile of sawdust and glue and clamps to fill in the hole he made in his drywall to get his tubafore…...Gee I wonder if I can carve a broom out of a tubafore…????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

USE the Power of the Force Witch.
Oh, I glued up the wife and stuffed her into the hole in the wall.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Care to share the story behind the name? Why Sea Witch? Big fan of Disney's The Little Mermaid?


----------



## SeaWitch

No, but I'm a fan of Thumbelina! I don't know, I just thought it was catchy. ;o). I live right near the ocean, and right near a big marina. If I had a boat, that's what I'd call it. And the name was a big hit on the Aquarium forums. I liked it better than "SawdustForBrains" which have also been appropriate for me….


----------



## HerbC

Roger,

I knew that Roger, that's why I teased you…

All in fun.

Not sure I'd tell what I did to the wife if I were you, but of course the "authorities" would never think to look here to learn her fate…

Herb


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HerbC:

The wife in the wall has brought good fortune to me. I now get some bearded gentlemen with black hats and black coats paying money just to stand in front of the wall and nod. They can hear the wife wailing inside the wall, I guess that's what turns them on, but they do all need a good haircut.

Shalom Herb


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy what was this fore
UPDATE: Email address has been added above- send your photos there! ([email protected])


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's the email address I was promising to give out for everyone send photos of their contest entries to for judging.


----------



## superdav721

OK thanks Stumpy.
I was a bit cofuzed. But it don't take much to do that.
Now on a tubafore note. I am building a small tool chest and have no secondary wood in the shop. I went to a box store and bought 2 tubafores. Milled them up on the tablesaw. I hand planed 2 of the 4 sides and overnight they cupped a 1/8 of an inch. These drawer sides are only 14 inches long. There was a 30 degree difference between my shop and the store. But I will tell you what, that pine is a lot of fun to plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love to work with fir, which is easy to find in a 2X4 in my area. It smells great, cuts and planes smooth and I love the straight parallel grain lines.

But you'd better let it dry for a while before you machine it or it will cup and twist every single time. I also find that with practice you can compare weights of the boards and get the direst ones in the stack. But they still have to acclimate in the shop for a month.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When i say I love to work with fir, I am not talking about the kind on animals…


----------



## superdav721

NO body said nuthin
!stun m'I em ot netsil t'noD


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tu esi stulbs, daves. Es ne sacit tas! Es zinu kas tas ir! Bet tu nezinu viss! tas is sawsmes…


----------



## superdav721

oh this is great I have been staring at your post for ten dang minutes and am still lost.
DAngit


----------



## StumpyNubs

that's what I thought about your post…

I speak more than the language of wood (though the spelling and grammar has failed me in recent years). You wouldn't want me to translate…


----------



## superdav721

I got it. Well kinda. I know the cause, you northerners strip down to your boxers and go sit in a snow bank for 20 minutes. The effects of hypothermia cause you to talk and type in such a fashion. There may be alcohol involved to.
Or your tongue is stuck to a cold flagpole.
You went to the dentist and he went a little to far with the local anesthetic.
.
.
.
.

I give up I can't decipher it. 
.
.
.

Down here we talk Cajun or pig Latin. That don't come close.
I'm stumped, Stumpy
betyouneverheardthatbefore


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm having an Irish Creme right now, but just a little. and there are no flag poles around me. I don't think there are any smow drifts nearby, but it's been an hour since I looked out the window and those things pop up in a few seconds time around here.

It's Latvian. It means I knew what I was saying (about the fir joke) but you know nothing and that is terrible. There may also have been an insult in there too, but I shouldn't say….

Of course I'm just having a bit of fun. And to prove it, here's a smiley face  You can say anything to anyone and if you type a smiley face, you're free and clear. Those are the rules of the internet and they are binding!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's all the fuss about? I just thought Stumpy had misspelled FUR.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Fuss? Didn't you see my smiley face at the end the comment?


----------



## superdav721

I am full of it and most don't know how to take me. I would take me anyway. So I put a  so hopefully people will know I am picking a them. 
ask Elvis He will tell ya.









wait I gata PM stand buy this aughta be good


----------



## StumpyNubs

Winking smiley faces are a whole different ball game… just what kind of game are you playing, anyway?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm off to bed. I was gone all weekend and I need some sleep. Carry on without me so this thread stays near the top of the home page. Work in shifts if you must.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, 
Personally my favorite is Gonystylus bancanus and I always keep a stock of Hevea brasiliensis handy.


----------



## superdav721

Oh no Stumpy a fellow LJ translated it.

And there you go Roger. What the heck does that mean.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stump listed the wood he likes to work with …..... these are mine


----------



## DS

I went to my local big box home store this weekend to buy my 2X4…

What a sad state of affairs exists there. Had to choose from knotty and twisted mess of Douglas Fir.

I finally found a relatively clean board with a slight bend in it that I figured wouldn't ruin my day. 
It was super wet and I figured I could let it dry straight on my rack for a few weeks.

Whoever said to buy it early was spot on. I thought it wouldn't matter much here in Phoenix, but now I'm glad I took that advice.

BTW, I went for the tubafore, but ultimately spent $150 towards the "honeydew" list. Be careful when you go to not get ensnared as I did! :-D


----------



## DS

HOW COME I CAN'T WALK THROUGH HOME DEPOT WITHOUT PERUSING THE LUMBER AISLE ANYMORE???


----------



## Neight

sounds familiar, I walked into Lowes yesterday to get some fuses and walked out with about 60$ worth of stuff I ran into along the way, and I didn't even make it all the way over to lumber… All handy stuff to make nice finishes though! Time to get to work now


----------



## StumpyNubs

I bought my 2X4 the other day. They had a massive pile of good fir. I didn't even have to pick through to find a good one…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good fir you Stumpy


----------



## superdav721

You know what ya get when you pick through your fir. Fleas

and ticks…


----------



## DamnYankee

Here in the North State (historic "name" for North Carolina when Carolina was split into North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia) we get tubafores made of pine


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here in the REAL "North State" (accurate name because we are in the north) we get air fresheners that smell like pine…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We don't need air fresheners Stumpy, we have enough good air here in Texas.


----------



## DamnYankee

Fir-sure.


----------



## superdav721

Firchisel


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Fir real?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Fir-get it…


----------



## JoeLyddon

Who's on first?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't know Joe, I've firgotten


----------



## superdav721

I dont know fir


----------



## DamnYankee

This should help me spruce up my shop


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

He's just a go-fir


----------



## superdav721

Spruce up fir the tubafore contest.


----------



## DamnYankee

I just pine fir some spruce


----------



## StumpyNubs

This is getting fir-eakin' embarassing….


----------



## DamnYankee

Reading all these posts is pine-ful


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep, it's a pine in the ass fir some


----------



## superdav721

Fir sure, it's like watching a pineapple grow. I think I will wave a white flag and call a spruce.


----------



## Bertha

what the fir's going on in here?


----------



## 280305

Son of a beech - what happened to this thread?

Uh-oh. I think I just broke the tubafore rule.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate to go out on a limb, but you guys are not very poplar around here…


----------



## DamnYankee

As if all the SPF "jokes" weren't bad enough we had and go and expand on our wood selections….
...have some heartwood 
...pass the spalt
... Go BLO it out you aspen


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wood'nt you know, the best store fir fir is the Fir Brothers Fir Co., they have branches everywhere.
Fir more info, contact a branch near you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

BLO isn't wood. You broke the unwritten rules of this… whatever the heck we're doing…


----------



## superdav721

Peter Pine Picked a peck pine cones, How many pine cones did Peter Pine Pick?
A whole peck of spruce cones fir sure….
Why?
to light a fir e.
just strike a match and BLO


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh stick it in your bubinga! Don't be such a sourwood.


----------



## 280305

Let's do "The Twelve Days of Christmas" with wood species for each gift.

I'll go first:

On the first day of Christmas, 
my true love sent to me 
A partridge in a *pear* tree.

See how easy it is?!

Next…


----------



## DamnYankee

On the second day of Christmas, 
my true love sent to me 
Tupelo gum


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't think that will work, Chuck…


----------



## DamnYankee

We could do an LJs version kinda like Jeff Foxworthy's 12 days of *********************************** Christmas

...a day in the workshop
...two turning blanks
...three French cleats
...four scrolling saws
...five Festools
...six projects finished
...seven blades a spinning
...eight planes a gleaming
...


----------



## 280305

Rob,
Nice touch replacing "five golden rings" with "five Festools"


----------



## DamnYankee

...nine grits for sanding
...ten boards a jointing
...eleven clamps clamping
...twelve hours drying


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

............Time for a Peeee…...tra la la


----------



## superdav721

Rob is there any eggnog involved with this wood grain Christmas carol?
If not there needs to be. 
Good stuff
oh i can't help it
pinefully that song was firchisel spru-nisil


----------



## superdav721

Marco Pinelo?
Where is WalBLO?
knock knock…...

Rex,
Rob,
Stumpy,
Chuck, Joe, Bertha, 
Where you guys go?
Oh I get it, you didn't pay your internet bill.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got back from a full day at the hospital


----------



## superdav721

Rex I hope all is well. I pray you get a break for the holidays.

Knock knock!

Who's there?

Little old lady?

Little old lady who?

Wow! I didn't know you could yodel!


----------



## DS

OK, I've got my board, I've got my sketch of what I want.
The hardest part is deciding how big I can make it without going over. This is tough!

I suppose, if I come up short, I'd have to start over and make it slightly smaller. I wasn't counting on the redo potential. This is frustrating-usually I could just grab another board and finish it up.

All this planning is making my head hurt!
Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Roger..*. You gotta go to the Hospital *to tra la la PEE?!*

*Hope you're OK!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Joe, Just another bump in the road.


----------



## DamnYankee

On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Lumber of Maple, Burly
On the second day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Two tapes to measure
On the third day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Three bench dogs
On the fourth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Four glue cauls-ing
On the fifth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Five green Festools
On the sixth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Six gouges lathing
On the seventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Seven planes planning
On the eighth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Eight Incra miter-ing
On the ninth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Nine grits sanding
On the tenth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Ten board a footing
On the eleventh day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Eleven forstner drilling
On the twelfth day of Christmas my true love gave to me
Twelve T-tracks tracking


----------



## 280305

Good job Rob. I think that my favorite is "Ten board a footing"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Humbug…


----------



## DS

...Stumpynubs Humbugging… tra' la' la' la'...


----------



## superdav721

Chuck first off that carol was great. Second that picture is some funny s&$t.


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm considering waiting until after Christmas so I can use the trunk of my tree to make the tubafore from which to make my project which I'm thinking might be some Christmas yard "art" of a Christmas Tree. You know the kind all painted white and trimmed with lights.

Would that be considered re-purposing or same-purposing?


----------



## DS

We should've had this about what you can make from your old Christmas tree…

Hmmm… Do you think my wife would notice the new artificial tree is gone before next Christmas?


----------



## superdav721

How about making a Christmas tree out of a tubafoe?


----------



## DS

Or making a Christmas tree from the tubafore you got from your old Christmas tree! ;-)

(How far can this go?)


----------



## 280305

Today we went to a tree farm to cut a Christmas tree. I must have cut a dozen of them down before finding one that was straight enough to use in the contest!


----------



## superdav721

oh this can go further. If we take the Christmas tree and make a tubafore then make a tubafore into a Christmas tree. What are we going to do for Easter?


----------



## DamnYankee

Take a Christmas tree to make a tubafore and make a cross?


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## 280305

Is that your entry Stumpy? It looks like you carved a piece of tubafore to look like a huge stack of tubafores.

Brilliant!


----------



## superdav721

Holly crap! Its attack of the ten ton tuba fore!!!!!!!!!
*RUN*


----------



## superdav721

I found some pretty ones.


----------



## DS

Tick Tock Tick Tock….

12 days until Christmas… Have you bought your tubafore yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, but we have until three weeks after Christmas to finish the entries…


----------



## DS

The song! the SONG! 12 days of Christmas!

One TU - BA - FORE! Tra la la la…


----------



## JoeLyddon

Yes…


----------



## DS

Dave, my wife thought your photo of the 2×4's was some kind of painting or artwork. Now she wants one framed on the wall. I tried to tell her it would be 8 feet deep-she's not gonna let me off that easy though…

just saying…<sigh> thanks… (sarcasm intended)


----------



## superdav721

Ds251 I believe that came from a photo website and had some manipulation on the color. Kind of antiquing with a blue hue.


----------



## superdav721

Ok get this. Here was some practice or mistake which ever you prefer. I went a while back and got me some tuba4. I need a secondary wood for some drawers. I hand tailed them and took them apart. I cut every last dado on the outside of the drawers. So they became dovetail scrap. Well the wife needed some Christmas ornaments to give her 12 bus drivers. She is the director of transportation at her school and every year we give them something to put on there tree. So I took the scrap tuba4's and whipped up some ornaments. Made a bakers dozen.




































First they were tuba4s, then hand planed planks, dovetailed boxes, scrap, ripped strips, carved crosses.


----------



## DamnYankee

The nails make an interesting touch.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Rob. Carpet tacks. They kinda look ole school.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice X's… I don't get it…


----------



## DS

Ahhh… now that Christmas is outta the way, it might be time to start decidin' how to cut up this doug fir board layin' 'round the shop…


----------



## StumpyNubs

One month and counting… My 2X4 is almost dry!


----------



## JoeLyddon

We are getting close!!

*What time on Jan. 21st?? What Time Zone?*

*Stumpy…* I remember registering, etc. BUT, I'm wondering…

*Did I do everything required?
Am I properly registered?*

Thank you…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just have the photos to me before the end of the day on the 21st. (Eastern Time). All that is required to register is to tell me you want to enter- which you did. So you're good to go!


----------



## DamnYankee

Just to make it. Lear we are to use a 2×4 not a 4×2?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Correct, Yankee… NO 4X2s… and believe me, I can tell the diference…


----------



## 280305

Oh no - it looks like I will be starting over!


----------



## DamnYankee

Now is that an X axis measurement or a Y axis for the "2" or is it the Z axis. I am so comfuzed!


----------



## Ripthorn

What if we started on it and used a 10 footer without noticing the 8 foot max rule? Can I at least submit not for prizes but for pride?


----------



## superdav721

I been holding a board stretcher on mine for a month. I got it up to a fore by eight sixteen feet long.
I also catch fish so big that I take a picture and it weighs 15 lbs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ripthorn- Yes, we would still like to see what you came up with. Send some photos!

Superdave- You stretched it too much! Now it doesn't qualify!


----------



## DamnYankee

11 days and counting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Better start getting your entries in!


----------



## DS

I guess it's time to start making some sawdust!


----------



## StumpyNubs

You could enter sawdust if you like, but most people are making something out of solid wood…


----------



## JoeLyddon

LOL…

Yes, it's time to get going!!

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## DamnYankee

If you cut the 2×4 up into sawdust, the glue and press that sawdust into a sheet, you could submit homemade particle board.


----------



## StumpyNubs

IT'S NOT TOO LATE TO ENTER!


----------



## reggiek

Hmmm….I was wondering when Steve was going to release the Iwood version 2? It could be thinner….have your name ingraved on it and other nifty upgrades? Plus, my toothbrush is worn out from my first Iwood purchase…

I was going to enter….but I stepped on a nail on my way to HD - It took me several hours to figure out why I kept triggering the metal detector at the airport? Then when I finally got to HD…I asked for a Tuba Fore and they directed me to the music store next door in the shopping center. Upon asking the clerk at the music store for a Tuba Fore….he kept asking "for" what? I told him about the contest….in between the gales of laughter he sent me back to HD. Well to make a long story short….not one of those helpful hardware guys (oops I think that was an ACE commercial) could figure out what a Tuba Fore was….or who carried them in stock….Mayhaps I can have Steve in Marin organize one of his search parties and perhaps we can scrounge one up. For now I guess I'll have to be satisfied viewing the projects and hearing how they found the illusive Tuba Fore.


----------



## superdav721

Now that was down right funny.


----------



## DamnYankee

10


----------



## superdav721

I hope I can find time guys. I have a daughter getting married. HMMM tuba fore wedding gift…


----------



## StumpyNubs

After all the yappin' you've done on this thread, you'd BETTER have an entry in the contest!!!


----------



## Maverick44spec

I forgot to do mine  !!! At least I have 10 days left. Better get to work befir I firget again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I need to email everyone and remind them!


----------



## xwingace

Don't do it Stumpy, that way I'm gauranteed the win!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just sent out 30 PM's… this is a lot of work!


----------



## DamnYankee

And at least one of those you sent to someone who had already submitted their entry…..me.

Looking forward to finding the others.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now you need to post it on LJ's in the project section with "Stumpy's tubafore contest" at the beginning of the title.


----------



## DamnYankee

It is now (it had it in the title earlier, just after its description). Actually I think the pic i posted in projects are better than those I sent you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Yanks!


----------



## 280305

*Stumpy* - Thank you for all your work running this contest.


----------



## DamnYankee

Yeah Stumpy thanks.


----------



## MrsN

Thanks for the PM reminding me about this! I have a good idea, I just have to get it done!


----------



## DamnYankee

9


----------



## DS

Geez… I haven't even finished my shop drawings for this! (Just a few sketches)

I've been trying to get this Ebony Bar project done and out of the way first. ( I might have to moon-light a bit more to get it rolling.)

Aaaargh! Time is getting away from me! What happened to 2011? I was just putting up Christmas lights and all of the sudden it's 2012.

I'm starting to get nervous…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HEY DS*! You'd better get off your rear and get this thing done! We're counting on you, and if you don't come through you will be the laughing stock of this thread! (No pressure


----------



## DamnYankee

8


----------



## superdav721

Rob count the other way…....


----------



## GCM

Are the entries on display anywhere yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Some have been posted in the projects section of LJ's. A lot are not quite ready yet.

(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever seen is now online!)


----------



## GCM

Thanks, yeah this one:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59320

led me to this thread where I was hoping to find more, I guess I'll come across the others eventually.

Cheers.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The contest ends in a week. Then it will take a week to judge. Then we'll post the photos all on a thread. Thanks!


----------



## DamnYankee

32/4 (is that what you meant Dave?)


----------



## GCM

@StumpyNubs

Can't wait - this is a very interesting contest- amazing what people are coming up with. Good luck all.


----------



## DamnYankee

Better be strong thread to hold all that wood!


----------



## StumpyNubs

You're welcome to enter too GCM, if you can get it done in the next week, which should be plenty of time!

Yanks- I said the PHOTOS would be on the thread. Photos are light, especially digital ones…


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey Stumpy …. Sure is cold here in NC tonight ….36F! Burrrrrrr


----------



## StumpyNubs

We're getting a snow storm…


----------



## superdav721

You got it Rob.
~
I have been out in the shop crunchin a sad project out. I have my hands full with unexpected things like my daughter wanting to get married and now a busted main water line. But I am whittling on one. Its small and don't even need a whole tuba. This sucker snuck up on me. I had to come up with something quick so I choose a plan that was meant for hardwood. That's my challenge.
~
Rob yours has got my vote. 
~
I am in it for what the h%!! is that 
Tomorrow I am going to try to bend a thick piece of kiln dried tuba. Wish me luck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just make your project a wedding present to your daughter!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am going to do something nice but there aint enough wood in a tuba fore. I did think about presentation boxes for the brides maids.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My project is featured on this weeks episode of Blue Collar Woodworking…

Enjoy!


----------



## superdav721

Great show Stumpy. Brilliant design on the planes. Gata go posting and emailing my project.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Good show!

My 2×4 project is going slower than I thought it would go…
... I will continue to try to make it…

One thing, my project is something I need and want… not just some project for the Contest's sake…

The plans have already changed due to time constraints… but we're still going…

I'm glad you made provisions for being Late! What a surprise!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, you can be late. But only those on time can actually win!


----------



## superdav721

got it 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59544
pics sent, project posted, video made and sent to youtube, facebook alerted, tweeted, google+ed. That took as long as the dang project.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I have a question. What code do you imbed to get your YouTube video's to show a thumbnail like that?


----------



## DamnYankee

28/4


----------



## superdav721

Rob I love it…....


----------



## superdav721

Now that our entries are in we can talk smack..
Did you notice Stumpy put his entry in a trash bag? Whats up with that?


----------



## StumpyNubs

That was a body bag, Dave…

To embed the videos you have to go to the video on Youtube and click the "share" button. Then click the "embed" option. It will give you a code that you just paste in your comment here on Lj's.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy its been driving me nuts. Not a far drive.


----------



## DamnYankee

24/4


----------



## superdav721

tic tock tic tock tic tock tc tock brrrrriiiiiinnnnngggggggg


----------



## superdav721

Look who s playing with my project


----------



## StumpyNubs

That was shameless, Dave… using a baby to sway the judges…


----------



## superdav721

I have no shame. Well maybe a little. When my pants a torn


----------



## 280305

I thought of showing a baby playing with my giant pencil, but I could hear the screams of "He'll poke his eye out!"


----------



## superdav721

Put safety glasses on him. silly


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have spent the past few days (since finishing up my latest project) trying to figure out what I can do with a tubafore. You know, that's tougher than you would think. Now I'm off to Menards to get me a stick to chew on. Only 5 days left but I should be making sawdust by this afternoon…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very NICE… smart kid!

Thank you!


----------



## DamnYankee

20/4


----------



## superdav721

Count em down Rob…. tic tock tic toc tick tox


----------



## GCM

@StumpyNubs

>You're welcome to enter too GCM, if you can get it done in the next week, which should be plenty of time!

And very tempting it is too! Alas, we don't have 2×4s down here in Oz…


----------



## DS

Starting to get nervous… I got my 2X4 all cut up… not sure if it will get put back together in time.

Will it still count if I get it in at 11:59:59 pm Saturday?

(I'll start working on my procrastination problem tommorrow… or maybe the next day.)


----------



## StumpyNubs

So… you're making a 2X4 out of pieces of a 2X4?


----------



## DS

It's going back together differntly than it came apart. ;-)

Sure is a challenge to get all the parts I need out of it-That seems to be the biggest challenge.

No room to goof up. I already miscut a couple things and had to get really creative to still get what I needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had that problem too. The trick is to start with a full size plan, reduce it by 75%, then cut it in half when you don't think you have enough to work with, then cut it in half again when you screw up. At this point you can change your project to a toothpick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

SAFETY NOTE: When a 3/8" knotty pine dowel rod comes off of the lathe at approximately 100mph, it kinda resembles an arrow being shot across the WoodShack…..


----------



## superdav721

good one boxcarmarty.
Hey yank whats the countdown?


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, am I the only one making a highboy?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Well, Stumpy, I started out making one…

BUT, with one distraction after another and Rain & Cold hitting now & then, I have HAD TO rethink my 2×4 project!

Wet & Rainy weather being the latest problems… don't know if I can make it or not…

*Does the piece have to have a Finish on it?
... or can we enter it Unfinished… and show it Finished later?*

I can hardly wait to see your Lowboy… I think you've had to lower your expectations too haven't you? LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

It can be entered without finish, but the state that it is in at the deadline is how it will be judged. You can add finish after the deadline during the week we will be judging, and we can display the final result if you like!


----------



## JoeLyddon

OK… hope I can do it…
I don't expect to win anything anyway… LOL
... it's just the thought… I guess… LOL


----------



## Sanman

Well, I don't have a cute grandson playing with my tubafore entry to make a video and put on YouTube, but that shouldn't disqualify me should it? How can we compete with that?


----------



## DS

My highboy keeps getting lower and lower and…


----------



## superdav721

Sanman my grandson thanks you.


----------



## superdav721

My project has now been turned into a hammer. Its job, beating Lego's into the floor.


----------



## DamnYankee

16/4


----------



## superdav721

there's Rob


----------



## StumpyNubs

So much for my highboy… After I made one cabriolet leg, I realized I was all out of 2X4!

By the way, I am not a heavy metal fan. but I came across this video while I was on Youtube. You HAVE TO SEE THIS GIRL!











Now,I don't know if I'd call much of that stuff music… but MAN, I didn't expect to see that little girl play like that!

Oh…. I made her that guitar out of a 2X4…. strings and all…


----------



## JoeLyddon

I think there was something wrong with your 2×4… Sorry, I couldn't stand it very long… it hurt my ears…LOL

Those were very weird sounds coming out of your guitar though…


----------



## 280305

Most disturbing is one of the videos that shows up at the end of the ones you posted:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounded like the time a cat got into the WoodShack and got his tail wrapped around the lathe chuck…..


----------



## superdav721

I am now *BLIND and DEAF.* Aint you guys got some tubafore's to play with? OMG fat red neck with red guitar. Wait that's my cousin. Bubba Joe Bob. It has to be I would know that duct tape on his window frame. We put it there to hold the air conditioner in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may need to call Bubba Joe Bob and borrow some duct tape. I'm running a bit low on glue. It's lookin like a late night for me. I was hoping to put finish on tomorrow but I haven't even done my glue up yet. Had to spend most of the afternoon rewiring my shaper.

Stumpy, if you put that cabriolet leg in water, it will swell up and you'll have enough there for two…..


----------



## superdav721

boxcarmarty if you toss a tubafore on a shaper there aint going to be much left.
I have had to get the kids elmers to finish before. I am not proud I don't care if my glue bottle has a cow on it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gloo mor chickin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave I should have stuck around for your advise. Instead, I went back out to the WoodShack and tossed my tubafore into the shaper. Now I have a bucket of wood chips. Oh well, I'll start glueing them back together in the morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Wood chips in a bucket,,,,,,, add milk and we will have cereal for beavers Project finished, turn the lights out and go to bed..


----------



## DamnYankee

12/4


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy how many have posted entries?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't counted. A few have posted on LJ's, others have emailed the photos to me. I prefer that everyone do both.


----------



## superdav721

Can we go to your site and see them?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave I'm afraid this beaver cereal is gonna get soggy before Saturday. I'll have to move to plan "B". After all, I've already wrote my acceptance speech. I'll be going for *"the most glue per square inch award"*.....


----------



## superdav721

Can we go to your site and see them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't put them up yet. After the judging is done I'll post them here on LJ's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I remember my kindergarten days when we would make glue out of flour and water so I mixed up a 5 gal bucket. I found that if you use enough of this paste, you can double the size of your tubafore…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a great idea, but I don't think I could eat five gallons of paste…


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you haven't had my mothers biscuits.
boxcar mix the shaper shavings with paste and mold your project like play dough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got it all molded up Dave. It's soaking in a can of minwax now…..


----------



## superdav721

Sweet, Whats it going to be when it comes out of the oven?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll call it "THE ROOM OF DARKNESS". I might even give it to my son as a wedding gift


----------



## MrsN

I just sent my photos in. I am hoping to get some better shots tomorrow so I will hold off on posting photos here until then.


----------



## superdav721

MrsN did you post them on lumberjocks?


----------



## DamnYankee

8/4


----------



## superdav721

count em down Rob.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh sure, turn the pressure up Rob. Just put a second coat of poly on, still a bit to do. It's gonna be close…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

Actually, there are 3 days (2.5) left. Yes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob - Actually that would be 9/4, check the batteries in your clock.

Yes Joe, 2 1/2 days and counting…..


----------



## DamnYankee

U beat me 2 it box


----------



## DamnYankee

Box - 9/4 wood be 1 & 1/4 days


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, I'm lost on your timing. Wouldn't 4/4 be one day, 8/4 be two days, and 9/4 be two and a quarter remaining?????


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe we should count down the hours, minutes and seconds…

I added a countdown timer at the top of this page.


----------



## DS

Oh the pressure!!!

(Actually I've made real good progress so far. I think I can, I think I can…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Now we have to find something else to talk about while the glue dries…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey Stumpy have you pulled the tubafore out of that trash bag yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

NOPE! It's still in there. I hope to get to it tomorrow. Busy times at the Stumpy Nubs workshop…


----------



## CharlesNeil

True Story ,,, There was a guy ( not far from me ), and I know the story because he was the talk of the town, all 15 folks, anyway, he put an add in a fancy magizine, not sure which one Playboy , Country living , something like that just don't recall .What he did was to advertise he had the best, most efficent, sure proof insect and small rodent killer in the world, and it was guaranteed to work with any and all insect and rodent, GUARANTEED. 
He alledgedly sold tens of thousands of them , what you got was 2 pieces of a "tubafore", about 4" long, on one he painted an X , on the other a O ( zero), you were instructed to place the insect or rodent in the center of the O , and smack it with the X block, he got sued, but he won, it worked perfectly, and he sold it for 1.00 , of course that was before "tubafores" went up , so keep those creative jucies flowing, and who knows, you might make a million,


----------



## boxcarmarty

There went my entry, I thought I had an original idea…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll just make a box to put the dead rodent in…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Leave it to the guy who invented the phrase "tubafore" to give us a great 2X4 story! Thanks Charles!

Now get working on that spice cabinet!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ok Box - you are correct (maybe that's why I keep ending up with pieces too short!)


----------



## superdav721

I got a dead mule for sale. He don't eat much.

Good one Charles.
Now what ya going to do boxcar.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm making a pine box for dead rodents…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear about the short tubafores Rob. Just put some new batteries in your tape measure…..


----------



## GCM

@boxcarmarty
>I'm making a pine box for dead rodents…..

Actually, if you made it for LIVE rodents then it would be a chewbafore - i.e. the way *I* pronounce tubafore :-O


----------



## DamnYankee

I wood be kinda cool if someone could program a clock to show time in "woodworking" time
1/4 =15min
4/4 =1 hour


----------



## JoeLyddon

I'm trying to make a box out of 2×4 for 3×5's LOL

Sounds like a real waste doesn't it?

*edit:*
I really like that Countdown Clock!

*I don't have to look at a clock or anything BUT this Countdown Clock Display!
GREAT!*


----------



## rance

Well, I got mine built this afternoon but I can't find my camera. I hope I can find it before tomorrow night. So remind me, do we post these as our own project or is this a blind-voting thing?


----------



## DamnYankee

7/4


----------



## superdav721

Rance he wants you to post it here to with stumpy nubs tubafore contest in the title.
Count em down Rob


----------



## bobsmyuncle

For God's sake, man,* PUT ON A SHIRT!*

Here's a local boy who's a little easier on the eyes and ears:


----------



## StumpyNubs

How'd you know I was eating cornflakes with no shirt on this morning, Bob?


----------



## DamnYankee

6/4


----------



## superdav721

six quarter and counting


----------



## boxcarmarty

STOP THE CLOCKS!!! I just sent my tubafore to stumpy with 126960 seconds to spare…..


----------



## bobsmyuncle

Was referring to Bubba with the red guitar. 
>How'd you know I was eating cornflakes with no shirt on this morning, Bob?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just posted on LJ's, Here it is….. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59827


----------



## FiremanJim

I just found this contest and am heading out of town for the weekend. Wish I had heard of the contest sooner because I would have loved to participate. Looking forward to see what was sumitted. Perhaps next time an email can go out to all LumberJocks about the contest? (or perhaps it did and I missed it)


----------



## superdav721

Boxcar is going to bury the rest of us…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm gonna need a padlock for my box…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

FiremanJim- Since it's a private contest, I can't mass email everyone. But this thread has been at or near the top of the forum list for over two months. Sorry you missed it!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you told us we could babble on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running on and on and on and on and on keep the thread running and running …..........and on


----------



## boxcarmarty

What are you trying to say Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

And on and on and on…..........Bury the subject


----------



## boxcarmarty

My box ain't that big…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, I'm surprised this thing let me type ain't in here without correcting me. That's pretty cool…..


----------



## DamnYankee

So far it looks like we have:
- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty
- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV
- Lock by SuperDave
- 2×4 Box by Sanman
- Easel by Damn Yankee


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Rob, I couldn't have done it without a good time keeper….. (Once you figured out how to tell time)


----------



## DamnYankee

Box - with my job I'm wathcing the time in time zones all over the world, so it does get confusing at time.

I wonder…shouldn't there be some sort of Woodworkers Mean Time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been thinking about that clock idea. Maybe that can be our next project. What do you think Stumpy?????


----------



## StumpyNubs

Clocks are nice. Problem is people are hesitant to enter a contest when they have to buy something (like clock parts). We'll see…

Time's almost up, boys and girls!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're probably right, besides we would have to compete against jocks like Charles Maxwell…..


----------



## DamnYankee

5/4 (+45 scoshes)


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, I gotta get the dictionary out. What's a scosh?????


----------



## StumpyNubs

A "scosh" is a bit more than a "touch" and a bit less than a "bit". I think it is roughly the same as a "smidge". It shouldn't, however, be confused with a "hair", which is equal to one and a half "smidgens".

Of course, the only way to measure a "scosh" is with a light "nudge"...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wouldn't a bit less than a bit be zero?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't sass me, Marty…


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK Boss, Hey, the pine box is about to jump into the top 15, that's worth an extra point…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll get that grand prize ready to ship!


----------



## 280305

Alright Stumpy, enough with the highfalutin metric measurements.


----------



## Maverick44spec

Well, I don;t know if I will be able to enter anything. School and work got in the way.  I can't wait to see some of the entries though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work? Damn, forgot about that place. Been too busy with my tubafore…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

I thought a "scosh" is a bit more than a "Smidgen"! LOL


----------



## DamnYankee

If a scosh is a bit more than a smidgen, how bits make up a smidgen (or a scosh for that matter)?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Rob, pay attention. A scosh is about the same as a smidgen. There are 4 smidgens in a bit or 2 hairs…..


----------



## DamnYankee

So a bit = 2 hairs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Stumpy, I was just given a walnut tree. I'm gonna need another project…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, 2 smidgens = hair
2 hairs = bit


----------



## DamnYankee

I looked up (in my Image in Nation) and here is the standard weights and measurements results
1x Nudge = 4x Touches = 8x Bits = 16x Scoshes = 32x Hair = 128x Smidgens


----------



## boxcarmarty

The pine box is at #9 and climbing. I need a daily top 3 badge cuz Chuck has one on his pencil and match stick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, I can't argue with that…..

Where's Dave at when you need him…..


----------



## superdav721

I was in the shop practicing mortices. I told yall i would be back in a skosh


----------



## 280305

*boxcarmarty* - 
I have a feeling that your pine box is badge-bound. It looks like it has the momentum to make it to the coveted top line!


----------



## superdav721

Where are we at, what did I miss. 9 and climbing. Your supposed to be 6' and under.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The pine box is too small for 6 and under. Rob just pointed out that my measurements are short…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Chuck, good to see ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I guess that makes us even. Rob 1, Marty 1…..


----------



## superdav721

Where is Stumpy? I bet he is out in his shop taking tubafore's out of trash bags. Yall think we aught to tell him there aint no need to toss his projects in the trash?


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's been off line for a bit now, I think he's making a weapon with his tubafore…..


----------



## superdav721

I wish for everyone to keep Rodger Clark on there mind. He is having a hard time. I miss his humor and snappy comments.


----------



## DamnYankee

Maybe it's one of those magic trash bags where you through in pieces of scrap and pull out 100 board feet of Brazilian Cherry!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gettin an ice storm up here in Indy, Hope the power stays up. I hate the thought of gettin out the hand tools…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Either that or Stumpy has been doing this with all his projects … Waking up every morning to find his project magically complete my a bunch of elves (or is it gnomes?)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex is down? Sorry to hear that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I have a yard full of gnomes, they never help me in the WoodShack…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Gettin nuttin but rain here bouts


----------



## superdav721

Boxcar I hate to tell you but I was outside in the shop, doors open, no shirt and short pants. 71 degrees. I dont remember it ever being this warm.
Rob my vote is on the gnomes. They got pointy heads. Kinda like you know who's avatar
I better stop picking on the judge.


----------



## superdav721

Rex has been having a bit of a hard time since the holidays. We have pm'ed each other a few times. He is resting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave I was down in Alabama 'bout this time last year. It was pretty nice. But then I came back to the aftermath of another ice storm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

22* with sleet and freezing rain…..


----------



## superdav721

It is supposed to be around freezing at night around here. I hear its cold up north. Normally its cold and raining here. We don't do well in ice storms here. My sister in law was killed in the last one 3 years ago. Folks down here don't know how to drive or react in icy conditions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

These people up here don't know how to drive on it either, and they should be use to it…..

Me, I just stay at home…..


----------



## superdav721

I hear ya. Stay at home play around in the shop and then go get in the warm bed with the better half.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, we need a time on the contest. Just 'bout one round of daylight left…..... Rob?........ must of went to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My job works me 8-9 months of the year. Then off thru the winter. I have the WoodShack and a small upholstery shop that keeps me busy during that time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna cover you on this one before shutting it down Rob…..

4/4 + two hairs and a smidgen…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I've been waiting for it to hit midnight so I could accurately type in 4/4 particularly since we've gotten so precise lately in our measurements. 
But if you can't wait 25 more scoshes then here ya go

*4/4*


----------



## DamnYankee

I think Stumpy's out making sumtin wida tubafore


----------



## superdav721

Its been great Marty and Rob. Time for a movie then bed.


----------



## DamnYankee

3/4


----------



## boxcarmarty

Down to the final 3/4. I guess that would make it the semi-finals. If you haven't got it done yet, Then you better push yourself away from the corn flakes and get crackin' (stumpy).

I'm not sure if I can make it to the WoodShack without a slight hip fracture. Does anyone have a 3/4" Stanley 750 I can use to chisel thru the ice :^o


----------



## 280305

*boxcarmarty *-

You are on the verge of greatness - fourth place with two 24-hr projects ahead of you. The next refresh should be your moment!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went to bed early, but I liked Dave's idea of working outside with no shirt or pants on. I might try that this morning if the temperature gets above 20 degrees…


----------



## DamnYankee

Gotta finish up a diminutive size wardrobe today (for an American Girl Doll). And then finish a cribbage board for grandfather's 90th birthday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chuck - It must have stalled out during the night. But there is still time…..

I need to finish my new router table. I have some cabinet work coming up in the next couple of weeks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another entry from clieb91 http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59864


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chuck - Just updated to #2. I have my badge…..


----------



## 280305

I saw that. Congratulations!

Be sure to update your portfolio.


----------



## superdav721

All right Marty. 
Chuck whats a portfolio? Pasta?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yea, what he said, What's a portfolio?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I had pants on, the short kind. It dont matter anyway, it was dark, I live in the country and we own both sides of the road. The only folks I was scarin were the people driving down the road


----------



## 280305

I like Dave's pasta idea better than what I was thinking. Try it with some pesto sauce and wild mushrooms - "Pesto Portfolio Porcini".


----------



## superdav721

mmmmmmm good. I hungry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you ever seen a miniature schnauzer slide into a glass door? I probably should put some salt down or I'm gonna have another project to do…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They erected a statue of stumpy in Rochester, NY to honor him for his contributions to LJ's. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59858


----------



## JoeLyddon

*IT IS RAINING HERE!*

I cannot open my garage door (& let rain in… if it really pours).
I do not have much room to wiggle in with the door closed.

*I will try to get my entry IN today… doesn't look good…*


----------



## superdav721

Joe ya got till the witching hour.
Marty funny
I just cleaned my shop. I better take a picture.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- Thanks for that great honor. Stumpy Gnome looks just like me… except for the height, beard, red hat and a few other things… otherwise, he's the spitting image of something I'd love to spit on!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, we haven't had a time call in about 6 hours now. Joe is counting on you to get him through this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody needs to throw a rock out there towards NC and wake Rob up…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

He went out to Walmart to buy something that looks like it was made from a 2X4…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go a couple of pages back, but I found Robs post.

So far it looks like we have:
- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty
- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV
- Lock by SuperDave
- 2×4 Box by Sanman
- Easel by Damn Yankee
- toybyfore by clieb91

You got any others to add to the list stumpy?


----------



## superdav721

Funny Stumpy
OK back to my bench - building a plane. I just got internet in my shop I can't get nothing done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

First of all Dave, you're going to have to make it right if you expect it to fly. Second, a kite would be a much easier project…..


----------



## superdav721

I just dang near took a knuckle off card scraping Jatoba. Those edges are dangoerousssssssssss.
Its going to be a small Cessna


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't counted them but I also have several entires that were emailed to me but not posted on LJs yet. I'll be sorting through them this week. I got some books and DVDs from Taunton Press (The Fine Woodworking magazine people) that will be the prizes for the top three. Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry sorry let everybody down …. 1/4 + 1-1/2 bits…

Been out in the shop after all it's Saturday (aka sawdust day)

By the way I woke up a 6am (hate when the dog doesn't know what day it is) but dont worry I successfully rolled over and slept a bit longer


----------



## superdav721

What ya makin Rob?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Man! Give a guy a block of wood to play with and he forgets all about his post…..


----------



## DamnYankee

A wardrobe for an American Girl Doll for my daughters birthday (Wednesday)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure… It's your DAUGHTER who likes to play with American Girl Dolls….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another post from Patron http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59905


----------



## boxcarmarty

another from HamS http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59883


----------



## superdav721

Rob thats great. How old will she be? I got 3 they are 17,18 and 20. No more dolls;(
Stumpy that was really funny
Hey guys I heard from Roger. He is poking around the site. We might hear from him to.


----------



## superdav721

Guys Rodger has told me that he has been a bit out of the weather. His project will not be completed in time but I personally would like to see what his thoughts and plans were going to be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We look forward to seeing it Dave. Post it now, finish it later…..

Personally, I never finish anythin …..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Rob, What time is it?


----------



## superdav721

Time to eat some supper. Take a bath and play on the internet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gonna be playing with your American Girls dolls in that bath?


----------



## superdav721

Good one Stupy opps typo Stumpy


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I gotta step in here and do it again. I've done my research this time, so here goes…..

5 Bits and 5 Scoshes remaining


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our latest posting update is:

- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty
- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV
- Lock by SuperDave
- 2×4 Box by Sanman
- Easel by Damn Yankee
- toybyfore by clieb91
- finishing rails by Patron
- Lumber rack by HamS


----------



## JoeLyddon

*HELP!*

*How long does TTB 3 joint have to stay in a clamp until one can sand/saw it?*


----------



## superdav721

Joe I'm stupid whats a TTB 3 joint? I don't have my remote float valve adjustment handbook.


----------



## boxcarmarty

TTB is a front axle on a ford truck Dave, but I don't think I would want to saw and sand it so you probably better just leave it in the clamps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Probably not much help Joe, I better go with Dave on this one and try to find my handbook…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Note to self: Call glass man Monday and don't over tighten the thumbscrew retainers in the cabinet doors…..


----------



## 280305

Joe -

You better let it sit for about 3hr 34min 28sec.

Just kidding. Good luck to you! I hope to see your project soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 1/2 bits remaining…..

Good evening Chuck, Where ya been hiding?.....


----------



## 280305

boxcarmarty,

I have been in and out today. I spent some time outside clearing the driveway with my snowblower. Nice fluffy stuff - always wants to blow right back at ya. The temperature didn't get above 16F today. But, I really can't complain. This has been a pretty easy winter here in New England. The last time I had to clear the driveway was when we got 18" the day before Halloween. Our town postponed trick-or-treating for a week because there were so many trees and wires down.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy must be sawing away on his. Wonder what it is going to be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chuck - I have found that if I put the snow blade on the tractor, I'll never have enough snow to use it…..


----------



## 280305

boxcarmarty,

Isn't it amazing how those things work? We used to have many power outages, with the worst being 12 days. That was three years ago. The next summer, I bought a generator. It worked to keep the power from failing for three years, until this October.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a cousin that lives up your way. He relies on his generator. I remember the blast you got 3 years ago…..


----------



## HamS

I like Indiana snow much better than western New York where I was raised. Kind of easy to go from the Bills to the Colts, except this year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Colts have had it rough this year…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're in northern Indiana aren't you Ham?


----------



## boxcarmarty

How's that project coming Joe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

mrg has come in with a lamp http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59929


----------



## superdav721

Marty, Joe's busy done bother him.
His hll3 joint is not sanding properly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

did we figure out what that was?


----------



## superdav721

I think Joe was yankin our chain. Stand buy I got to go check my blinker fluid in my truck.


----------



## rance

@Others, Tight Bond 3. Right Joe?

@Joe, about 30-40 minutes.

@Stumpy, got my pictures taken. Will be emailing them soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I should have figured that out. I use titebond II. It's about 30 min…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys Go read Rogers blog
Well .... the thought was there anyway.
You might laugh
Way to go rance


----------



## DamnYankee

28 scoshes


----------



## superdav721

tic tock tic tock


----------



## DamnYankee

- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty
- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV
- Lock by SuperDave
- 2×4 Box by Sanman
- Easel by Damn Yankee
- toybyfore by clieb91
- finishing rails by Patron
- Lumber rack by HamS
- Candle lamp thing by mrg


----------



## boxcarmarty

25 Hairs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be 2 1/2 scoshes


----------



## superdav721

and a smidgin


----------



## DamnYankee

We ain't right!


----------



## SalvageCraft

what's the runbox email address I need to send my entry to?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would like to take these last remaining minutes to thank Stumpy for a very enjoyable contest. And thanks to Dave, Rob, Chuck and everyone else that has made it a pleasure to be a LJ…..


----------



## superdav721

ditto Marty. I have had a great time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

[email protected]


----------



## superdav721

[email protected]


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your reaction time is getting slow Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Count us down on the last 10 Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

rance and salvagecraft are in


----------



## DamnYankee

A countdown haiku

A nudge or a hair
A touch and a scosh
Is how I measure

8 scoshes remain


----------



## DamnYankee

Night night John Boy


----------



## boxcarmarty

- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty
- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV
- Lock by SuperDave
- 2×4 Box by Sanman
- Easel by Damn Yankee
- toybyfore by clieb91
- finishing rails by Patron
- Lumber rack by HamS
- Candle lamp thing by mrg
- Bowl by rance
- Nubby Stumps by SalvageCraft


----------



## DS

Finally got my entry in just under the wire.
Really burned the midnight oil for this one.

Enjoy!
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59943


----------



## SalvageCraft

thanks for the email address! I actually found it a moment later on stumpy's last blog post 
here's my entry:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59938


----------



## JoeLyddon

I just posted a Project of my entry...

I barely made it by sending the entry to Stumpy a little over a hour from the deadline…
...then, I had to eat dinner… to come back and post the project.

Nothing fancy… but it was fun doing it.


----------



## DamnYankee

- Pine Box by Boxcarmarty http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59827

- Match & Pencil Set by ChuckV http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59346

- Lock by SuperDave http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59544

- 2×4 Box by Sanman http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57909

- Easel by Damn Yankee http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59139

- toybyfore by clieb91 http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59864

- Finishing Rails by Patron http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59905

- Lumber Rack by HamS http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59883

- Candle Lamp by mrg http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59929

- Bowl by rance http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59936

- Nubby Stumps by SalvageCraft http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59938

3×5 Card Box by Joe Lyddon http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57909


----------



## superdav721

Rob that was a bit of cuttin and pastin.


----------



## 280305

Rob,

Thanks for the summary. I think you have a typo on the last one. It should be:

3×5 Card Box by Joe Lyddon http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59947

I was expecting "-1/4"!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your list is short by about 10, I think. Some are posted here on LJ's, others emailed me photos and didn't post. I got one from Facebook too. I'm trying to sort it all out but there are about 20-25 total, I think. Not bad!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for all the entries!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not bad for a guy that wears a funny hat and lives in a snowdrift Stumpy…..


----------



## 280305

Excellent - I am glad to hear that there are more entries.


----------



## HamS

Marty,

Yeah I am in Wabash, about 2 hours north of you.

Ham


----------



## Kentuk55

I know it's late, but here's my entry, well, it woulda been my entry


----------



## Chsalas

how can I hear about these contest so I can join in on the fun, it seems like I just read about them and they are closed. Is there an RSS feed I''m missing? tia


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chsalas - Go to StumpyNubs home page and make him a buddy. That will give you a notice for his postings. Other than that just watch the blogs…..


----------



## SalvageCraft

Will you also be posting a list of links to all entries? If so, could you include a link to that list above?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I'll post them all here on this thread next weekend. Plus I will be doing a special episode of Blue Collar Woodworking featuring all of them.


----------



## SalvageCraft

Awesome!


----------



## StumpyNubs

... even the "nubby stumps"...


----------



## superdav721

I can't wait. Its like a 12 year old waiting for Christmas. I had a great time guys.


----------



## superdav721

I want everybody to know this contest has made me 4 new friends. I WIN! And it brought much fellowship with all the others. Thanks Stumpy.
OK back to the shop I got a plane to build.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I think all LJs are winners too.


----------



## 280305

I want to second what Dave said. This fun contest has shown what a great site this really is. My hat is off to you, Stumpster (does anyone ever call you that?).


----------



## superdav721

Great comment Roger, Funny Chuck Careful your harassing the judge.


----------



## MrWizard

OMG Steve you make me laugh every time! Thanks for being so creative. Good luck to all those who partake in the contest. I didn't make the deadline, but look forward to the results.


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger - glad to see you out and about again (if posting on a blog is out and about that is).

I "third" what Super Dave and Chuck said. It's been fun. My wife has asked "what are you going to do now that the contest is over".


----------



## superdav721

Rob lets run around and sharpie all the clocks to 4/4 scale Only woodworkers will be able to tell time.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like a lot of the competition is making it big on the Top 15, some making it to Top 3.

Go Stumpy Nub's Contest Contestants!

If we try real hard maybe all of us can make it at one time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have two badges….. Not that I'm pulling my own chain. Who am I kidding, Yes I am…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave - It's 3/4, 3 bits and 35 smidgens…..


----------



## SalvageCraft

That's about a nineteenth of a cubit I think.


----------



## superdav721

I have been poking around Stumpies web and facebook page. I didn't see any other entries. There secret. I also have been in the shop turning my drill press into mini lathe. Ask me how that went.


----------



## SalvageCraft

how that went?


----------



## superdav721

499


----------



## superdav721

500 replies and 5400 reviews WOW


----------



## SalvageCraft

Wow!


----------



## superdav721

Not to good. Lots of uoıʇɐɹqıʌ.


----------



## SalvageCraft

upside down vibration is the worst because it's hard o spell.


----------



## superdav721

SalvageCraft. I like you. You got a sense of humor. Look at your project jk


----------



## SalvageCraft

Thanks! You're super!


----------



## DamnYankee

@Stumpy - have you got a deadline for posting the final results?

I ask, 'cause:
A - inquiring minds want to know
B - so I can do the woodworkers countdown (Dave loves it)
C - I have better things to do with my time than constantly checking LJs all weekend
D - All of the above
E - None of the above
F - Some of the above, but not all of them


----------



## StumpyNubs

The deadline for judging is exactly a week after the deadline for entering, so that would be by midnight on Saturday. I may have it all ready to go sooner, maybe by Friday evening or Saturday morning, but it all depends on how the filming and editing goes. I want to release the results simultaneously on this thread and on the show.

So, bottom line is, it'll be done before Sunday for sure.

Having a bit of trouble deciding on the top three. Lots of worthy entries!

And even when the top three are chosen, it takes a while to figure out which honorable mentions to award to which projects, and which one get the humorous titles, although the "what is it?" award recipient has already been chosen!


----------



## superdav721

outstanding Stumpy!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Here we go again…*

*Saturday,* the last day of the Contest, it was raining & I managed to squeeze into my garage Shop to get one of my 3×5 boxes done for the Entry & NOT having enough time to complete the Second box.

*Sunday*, I take a day OFF, enjoyed football games, & had a nice rest thinking "I will work on Box #2 tomorrow".

*Monday, *here we are AGAIN… *and it's RAINING!! * I shall try to get out there again & see what I can do!!
Yesterday, was such a beautiful day, I really thought that TODAY would also be great. NOT!

*As the Mop Flops… Cookie Crumbles… World Turns… etc. etc. *


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I'm up to my armpits in chicken poop…* you'd never have guessed that I live in a residential area. There comes a time in a man's life when he changes from a person who says "yuck, I don't want to touch that" to a person who says "hey honey, come out here and look at this huge pile of crap I've been collecting for the garden!" My compost bin is almost full of rabbit sludge and I feel like I have a gold mine!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Sounds like you have a nice pile of good Fertilizer! * LOL*

But, in your Shop?! ... back yard?

How many rabbits do you have?

Just spread it around and wait tilll Spring!


----------



## patron

or just spread it around LJ's

fertile minds 
and all that


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, not inside. There's a small 20X20 area between my shop and my storage shed that's my "farm". The chicken coop and rabbit cages are designed to look like an old west town's main street. I'll post some photos when the warm weather comes back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chicken? Rabbit? Sounds like the dinner bell…..


----------



## superdav721

MMMMM hossenfeffer with a side of mcnuggetts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just happen to have rabbit thawing for dinner tonight. I guess here, the proper spelling would be rabbet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave I just went and picked up a walnut tree. Its been completely dead for for about two years now. The tree was cut down Saturday and cut into 5-6 ft sections to make it easier to handle. It's about 14" in diameter. I was gonna send it to the mill to be sawed, but I think I may make a carriage and try to do it myself on the bandsaw. What do you think???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It all makes sense now, always wondered why Stumps was so chicken ********************, now we know.
That old West street you could rename S*** Street.

I'd be interested to know what Stumps is NOT involved in, he sure like punishment, but where does he find the time for it all? ........ gotta be more Stumpy clones involved.


----------



## DamnYankee

Less than 21/4 and 2 bits.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have time because I don't have to waste my time working, I have a money tree in my backyard.


----------



## superdav721

Swirt has a good looking sled he says will fit most bandsaws. He handles a lot of big stuff.
Take a look at this.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33961
I would do it if it were me. 
Money tree. where? send me some seed….
Count em down Rob.


----------



## 280305

boxcarmarty -

I modified Swirt's sled a bit here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48021


----------



## JoeLyddon

@stumpy
OK, that explains why you have so much fertilizer in your back yard!
... Now, we know what makes Money Trees grow!
... Rabbit and Chicken Sheet… LOL


----------



## superdav721

There ya go Marty, Chuck fixed it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Less than 21/4


----------



## superdav721

Im going to the shop. Clock watching is killing me.


----------



## Kentuk55

you r ate up Rob… very funny


----------



## Kentuk55

@ Stumpy I smell some good tomatoes growin


----------



## StumpyNubs

I finished my tool cabinet design… check it out.


----------



## superdav721

It probably took you longer to draw it up in sketch up than it will to build it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Chuck - I had seen your modified sled and that is what I was leaning towards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking at making a track system that I can run up beside the bandsaw…..


----------



## superdav721

What ya going to make the tracks out of Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Angle iron tracks with wheels on the sled for rolling back and forth. I'll be able to break it down when it's not in use.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I build an 11' track, It would handle a 5' log. Of course I would also have to put casters on my bandsaw so I can roll it out into the middle of the shop…..


----------



## superdav721

I would like to see this monster mill in action. You will keep us posted?


----------



## superdav721

Who needs a coffee shop. We will just jack Stumpy's thread.
~
wait I think we did that already


----------



## DamnYankee

I think we've turned this into the "Stumpy Nubs Contest Contestents Personal Chat Room"


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah….<20/4 and two bits


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll make a video of the construction and the saw in action…..

Chuck, Have you tried any kind of weight and pulley on yours to pull the log thru as it cuts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

An unused thread tends to dry rot…..


----------



## superdav721

OMG I just read what Roger said. Stumpy Clones? say it aint so…... quick hide your chickens.


----------



## JL7

Hey - hate to hijack your hijacked post - but some some talk of a bandsaw mill…...a couple years ago I got some 80/20 aluminum extrusion off CL for real cheap along with a rolling dolly…..this was quickly converted into a bandsaw mill:




























Took the table off the saw to get the max cut…....

Ok - I'll let you get back to hijackin' Stumpy's post….

Jeff


----------



## boxcarmarty

I noticed that my neighbors chickens have been quiet tonight and my security lights have been flashing on/off. Do you think maybe Stumpy is in Martysville?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that looks a lot like the stuff your bench legs are made of. And that is a fine mill you have there. Take the log back its got a flat spot on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it JL7, That's exactly what I'm looking for. How does it work for you?


----------



## JL7

It works pretty good - takes a few cuts to get the drift and such figured out - bucks like hell if you don't…...

Hey Dave - very similar to the bench stock…..but got this stuff first….

Jeff


----------



## JL7

I should add - picked up the 18" saw on CL for right around $200…...just tuned her up a few weeks ago (new tires, built some lignum vitae guides, new bearings) and runs pretty sweet…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe he's personally delivering my StumpyNubs Super Contest T-shirt….. (and helping himself to a couple of chickens)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have the walnut in the back of the truck, and cedar and poplar that has been stacked in the barn for 20+ years. I need to get crackin' on a little mill of some kind…..


----------



## DamnYankee

<19/4


----------



## 280305

*Jeff *- That is a great rig you have there.

*boxcarmarty* -
Have you tried any kind of weight and pulley on yours to pull the log thru as it cuts?
No, but my my amazing wife is always willing to help guide the sled onto the outfeed rollers and catch the piece that falls off. We make a good team.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought maybe if I gave the saw and the sled table enough of a downforce angle with a good set of roller bearings, it would feed itself under its own wieght…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nobody is hijacking anything, chat away…

By the way, I have thought about milling big logs on the band saw. The biggest problem is you need a big motor. Unless you have a couple horses in there, it's tough to do. Most 14" saws are 3/4 horse, not nearly enough.

I am working on a design for my own wooden band saw. I already made the design for a giant 3 wheel one with 16" depth of cut and a 24" throat capacity. The top wheel tilts for tracking, but it's the back wheel that moves to tension the blade.


----------



## DS

Sorry to interrupt the Bandsaw Sled-FEST, but I added a pic to my 2X4 entry showing the finish.
It can be seen here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59943


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hey Stumpy,

That looks pretty darn interesting!

Getting things RUGGEDLY co-planar, I think, would be the biggest challenge wouldn't it?

Where would you get the wheel bearings… what kind? Pillows?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I already built a 14" band saw from wood. At least most of it, I never quite finished because I got sidetracked with this idea. But I did learn how to align everything and what bearings to use, etc.

For the wheel bearings I use some good quality sealed bearings, two on each 1 1/2" thick MDF wheel. They have to be carefully seated in a recess, one on each side of the wheel, which I use a router to get just right. Then they are held in place by a steel bearing flange on each side. The shaft runs through them and is held rigid to the frame.

It's amazing what you can make out of wood with a little experimentation!


----------



## 280305

That huge saw looks interesting. I just do not understand how you will make that monster with only one tubafore!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Sounds good…

Good thinking… all you have to do is Try It forgetting the rest of the world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 1 1/4 hp on mine, that was one of my concerns. The other is my depth. How much depth are you going to have with this one Stumpy?


----------



## DamnYankee

<17/4


----------



## superdav721

and counting


----------



## MrsN

I finally uploaded my project to my projects.

Enjoy!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*@MrsN*
How much of the 2×4 did you have left over? LOL

*@JL7*
That is One COOL log sled for the bandsaw!!
My bandsaw table is a lot higher that yours… mine is in my mid-chest area… G0555…
Interesting method of using extruded aluminum stuff!
That looks like it would be smoother than you know what!


----------



## DamnYankee

<15/4


----------



## DamnYankee

So apparently woodworkers have "tool envy", "wood envy", and "motor envy". And for each of hose we envy what can be done with them, the size of them, the quantity of them, and the list goes on I'm sure


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Rob - Those who dies with the most toys, has the biggest estate auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

.....and my kids can't wait


----------



## bobsmyuncle

I had a pet chicken once. We called her "Dumpling," just in case.

> @Rob - Those who dies with the most toys, has the biggest estate auction…..
There was a guy in the woodworking club who passed on a number of years ago. I never saw anything he made, but I knew he loved tools.  In his estate auction, they auctioned clamps for over an hour. I counted 104 lots of 3" and 4" C clamps, in groups of 4 or 6. He also had 4 of every size K-clamp made. I kept thinking, "Ben, when you bought that 102d set of C clamps, did you really think you did not have enough clamps?"

There were also six tables of art supplies. Most of them only looked like they were used once. Open the package, squirt out some blue, white and green and pack it away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been to a few auctions like that. Picked up some really good deals…..

@Stumpy - We haven't seen your tubafore yet!!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

My luck is when I find out about such an auction (or yard sale even) I either don't have the time or the mad money (usually both)


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm beginning to feel bad…I think my 2×4 project is the only one not to make it into the top 15.

There you go Stumpy a new category - "Least Notable"


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah, while I'm here….<13/4


----------



## superdav721

Were getting closer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My tubafore will be on the show this weekend, including a bit of footage of the build. Don't get too excited, I don't think mine would have made the top three even with me judging. We've narrowed it down to five choices for those three spots, now I have to eliminate two and that part of the judging will be done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yankee*- I think you were the second one to post yours on LJ's, then there was a period of time that past before everyone else began posting. We're getting a lot of top 15's because there is more exposure. Once someone sees one of the contest entires, he wants to see others, and so they get a lot of hits. It doesn't mean yours wasn't good enough, it just got lost in the shuffle a few weeks ago.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I was joking doing the o' "whoa is me" "nobody loves me" martyr routine. I had kinda come to the same conclusion about timing. Actually I think it's pretty cool the attention it drew (more than the official LJ competitions seem to) as well as pretty cool what everyone came up with.

Oh yeah - and now I've got orders coming in for easels.


----------



## superdav721

What kind of price did you come up with Rob?


----------



## DamnYankee

Kinda depends… I figured out that I used almost all of the ~4.5bf of the 2×4…so I got a price list from my local hardwood supplier and basically I'm charging about $80-$90 above cost of materials …. I know from from talking to hardwood supply store which woods fluctuate more…so I gave them a price list based on wood type


----------



## superdav721

So if we did it in a good grade of black ebony it would be about $550.00. I'll take two. Well I better not my wife would kill me.


----------



## superdav721

Woodchat in ten minutes. All you need is a twitter account
http://tweetchat.com/room/woodchat


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Rob - Post another easel, We'll all take a look and put you in the top 15…..

I forgot that was tonight Dave, I'll have to try and catch it next week…..


----------



## HamS

Marty, When you get that bandsaw done how much will you charge to mill some lumber? THe guys up here charge .60 a board foot which is pretty outrageous if you are asking them to cut poplar into 16/4 planks.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - what do you think of this price list?

Easel Price List
White Pine $85
Poplar $90
Red Oak $95
Hickory $95
Soft Maple $95
Hard Maple $95
White Oak $100
Birch $105
Cherry $105
Sapele $115
Walnut $115


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah ….. <11/4


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those aren't bad prices for that type of easel. You can easily pay $200+ for one, but they are a bit heavier duty than yours. My easel is simple pine, but bigger. A painting easel usually shouldn't be the three legged type because it is less stable for larger canvasses.


----------



## DamnYankee

I actually got the design/idea for mine from a friend of mine who is a professional artist. He has abut a half-dozen very similar to mine. His is are mostly cherry. He paid well over $200 for each. My price list is going to a group of student artists.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, You're welcome to come down and give it a spin if it works (and if I get it built anytime soon) I know a guy up in the Anderson area that has always treated me good. His name is Clarence Jenkins. I can PM his info to you if you want…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Prices look pretty good Rob. Based on what it would take in lumber and hardware, that is about where I would put them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have found that the cost of material X 3 will put you in the ballpark in most cases…..


----------



## DS

Rob, you neglected to price the easel made from Douglas Fir 2 X 4.
As boxcarmarty suggests, at 3X materials that'd be about $8.50 heheh
(though I think I can get one at HF for $4 - hahah)


----------



## boxcarmarty

In *MOST* cases….. Anything better than that is gravy on the biscuit. So, you should be able to get $16.95 out of the doug fir


----------



## DS

I've found that the more "fine" the furniture, the less material expenses has to do with the final price.
At some point, the difference in cost of materials is insignificant to the cost of making the piece.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DS

Now I'm laughing… That's cute.

16ths instead of 12ths, 64 minutes an hour instead of 60?

You might be on to something here!


----------



## DS

If the minute hand is on the 4/4 mark, wouldn't the hour hand be on a 1/16th spot?


----------



## DS

The more I think about it, the more questions I have…

Is this a 16 hour day? or a 32 hour day?


----------



## DamnYankee

When I tried to put "11 o'clock" on the face, I had the same observation….using this clock would be a real pain in the @$$ in a 24-hour day. Would work much better in a 32 "hour" day.

I am thinking of making a clock with this face for my shop. If you use a standard clock motor (available at any hobby store) it would work just fine without me having to do the calculations as the hands would still be in the right place.


----------



## superdav721

Rob I love it. Someone walks into the shop," What time is it." " It's 13/16 th's and a smidgin."


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it Rob. I'll take 2, that way I'll always be late for work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This lazy rainy thursday hasn't been a total waste….. Well maybe it has, but the WoodShack is now open for tours. Don't forget to sign the guest book….. http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/workshop


----------



## StumpyNubs

"Lazy rainy Thursday"? I built four grandfather clocks today, one for each of my grandmothers…


----------



## JoeLyddon

... and ALL out of *one 2×4*... right? LOL


----------



## DS

I've heard of forefathers before, but Four Grandmothers? (I have only 2-that I know of…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your father's mother, your mother's mother, your wife's father's mother, and your wife's mother's mother…


----------



## DS

Oops-I didn't count the in-laws…

I stand corrected.


----------



## 280305

Well, that assumes that you did not marry your cousin - just sayin'.


----------



## DS

LOL !
We all can't be as lucky as you Chuck! ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't let your wife hear about that, DS…


----------



## DS

What can I say? (I have ugly cousins! - j/k)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have I missed anything today? I actually got a few things done this evening…..


----------



## superdav721

Here is a sneak peak at
my next little project.



























I am sneaking every chance I get to the shop and chipping at it a little more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like an abstract clamp rack Dave, Nice work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Stumpy - A grandfather clock is my ultimate build before I die. It is on page 426 of my to-do-list…..

Meanwhile, I sit around and listen to my Grandfathers cuckoo clock…..


----------



## rance

>"...then there was a period of time that past before everyone else began posting."

Yeah Stumpy, because of that, I would not even figure # of replies on a project thread. I'd actually like to see all entries posted on the same day(when the judging begins) and have blind entries. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes right now but I know you will be fair. Some nice entries there. Thanks for holding this contest.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave- Your next project should be cleaning up that shop…

Marty- Charles Neil is making a film series that takes you step by step through building a grandfather clock. The problem is it costs about $800 for the clock works that go inside it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have bought parts thru klockit in the past. Haven't priced anything in several years…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Yes indeed Stumpy we are doing a clock, but not just any clock, this is the John Townsend tall case clock that is in the Metropolitan Museum of Art, as well we will be doing a simpler version hereis little video of it http://www.cn-woodworking.com/townsend-tall-clock/

might be a stretch with just one "tubafore "


----------



## patron

i made this grandfather clock
from a tubafore
in his memory
(cheap scottish bugger he was)
.


----------



## superdav721

Code:


 Stumpy that is clean. I had cleaned it for 4 or 5 hours that day. You aught to see it i its norm.<br />

 Patron that is brilliant. Its simple, functional and cheap. I love it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- If you're going to build a Townsend clock, you have to build it right! I wouldn't want to put a cheap set of hardware inside an heirloom project like that either! (And I should also make clear that Charles is not selling the parts, so that price isn't his).

*I WILL SAY THIS*: I will be making the clock as soon as I can afford the proper works. But in the meantime I will also be watching every video as it comes out because those videos teach techniques that are worth far more than the finished project. For example, I plan on making some of the more difficult parts of the build as Charles does it on film just for the learning experience. Then, when it comes time to build my own clock, I can do it with the confidence that I did it before.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BTW*- when I say I am making parts of the clock, I don't mean to say I am going to use those parts when I finally make the entire clock. You should never build something like that until you have the hardware in your hands. (Someone once told me that… I wonder who…). I make the more difficult parts out of an inferior wood just for practice.


----------



## DamnYankee

Based on the recent tubafore entries I'm not so sure what is "inferior" wood anymore.


----------



## DamnYankee

And by the way….<6/4


----------



## boxcarmarty

LOL Rob, I'd still rather stick to a hardwood…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually I have long considered that by type/species of wood "inferior" is an inappropriate term as the species of wood used should be matched with the purpose the wood is used for. Just because it is cheaper does mean it is inferior. However, there is most certainly "inferior" grades of wood.


----------



## superdav721

Rob I love popular to, it's considered a secondary and it's beautiful. It has colors that go all over. I agree with your statement. Look at all the old English PINE furniture. Half of my state is populated with pine trees. We get reclaimed, what we call heart pine and its so hard you can not drive a nail in it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Any Stumpy statements yet???


----------



## StumpyNubs

By "inferior" I meant I'll likely use maple instead of mahogany. I love pine too.


----------



## DamnYankee

<5/4


----------



## superdav721

I cant wait….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Stumpy statement is referring to your contest video…..


----------



## superdav721

I cant wait…. The suspense is killing me. Marty I may need your project….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll get started on a full size…..


----------



## superdav721

Wife is asleep and I am board. The internet seems quiet tonight. I am going to the shop to occupy my hands and brain.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Can't you do that with the wife Dave?


----------



## superdav721

Funny Roger. I guess I could have stayed and tried. But you know they get a bit grumpy when there sleeping. Good to see you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I could not resist that one Dave.
I'm staring to come "out of it" and function better, but on the down side, I go on 31st for my tests and on 2nd Feb for another infusion, so by next weekend I'll be back in it. I even lost my voice for 3 days and had a happy time not being able to answer Sandra …. it was like a vacation. lol
Been looking at the 2×4 posts and banter, I think it has gone very well and there are some super entrees making judging difficult.
Well I just checked in to see if the place was still standing and I'm so pleased that all you guys have had the interest and enthusiasm to keep it Rockin' while having a ball at the same time.
I'll get back when I can.


----------



## superdav721

Rest easy there Roger. We are all here waiting on Robs clock to strike 12:00' wait 4/4, for the results.
~
I hope everything goes well on this next trip.
~
I have been in the shop making a first for me. The project will be titled : A Krenov Plane named Rex" If you don't mind me borrowing the name.


----------



## DamnYankee

Less than 3/4


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here we are, Saturday A.M., gathered around the computer waiting for Stumpy to show up for work. (well, show up anyway)

clieb91 can we have a drum roll please…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Got to thinking 'bout these prizes Stumpy is handing out along with some comments he has made…..
I wonder if he plans on giving out any of the following by Tauton Press…
...Chicken, the Other White Wood
...How to Build a Chicken Coop From a Wild West Show
...Composting for Beginers
...100 Chicken Recipes
...Chicken, It's What's for Diner..and Lunch…and Breakfast
...How to Make a Plane from a Chicken Beak
...How to Buy Tools without Your Wife Knowing
...50 Easy Woodworking Projects to Impress Your Family and Friends that Look LikeThey Took Forever to Make But Really Only Take 10 Minutes Letting You Hide From Your Sife for Hours on End in You Shop

...and one still in its wrapper "Router Safety" (just kidding Stumpy)


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of those are excellent choices Rob. Any wood lover would be proud to have any one of those to prop up his short legged workshop table…..


----------



## HamS

This is terrible, I am sitting in front of the 'puter lumberjocking and watching Roy Underhill on the Woodwright's Shop instead of doing drywall mud and finishing up the multitudinous projects in the shop. Roy is talking about foreplay .. uhh foreplanes


----------



## DamnYankee

Dang…..just got caught up in the "can W E do something today?". This usually does not equate to "you sand that while I cut this"


----------



## 280305

That is a funny list Rob - at least for me. We have about 20 chickens, and I think that my wife has already read all of the chicken-related titles you give.


----------



## superdav721

Good morning fellow tubafore er's. And the winner is…........... Where the hell is Stumpy?
I think I know who won. I wanna know who got best in show, best paint, and what the hell is that?
There were a bunch we didn't see.
Great list Rob..
Hey Marty.
I am going to get coffee.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Patience, boys. I have until midnight to finish the judging. Actually we've finished the judging, now we're filming…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel your pain Rob. I want finish a toy box, but just learned we are going shopping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No hurry Stumpy, We're just sitting like a bunch of dogs with our noses pressed to the door glass waiting to go outside. I am however a little concerned about Dave, He may pee on the floor if you don't pick up the pace a bit…..


----------



## 280305

Hmm…. Interesting simile there with the dogs.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - looks like we are going looking at houses and we aren't even remotely looking…though she did find one that has a heated/air conditioned 4000sqft workshop/out building…..hhhmmmmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

morning Chuck…..


----------



## 280305

4000sqft workshop/out building

Why would you need a house?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice shop, but I'd hate to have to heat/cool 4000sf. 768sf is bad enough…..


----------



## 280305

Good Morning.

We plan to spend a few hours today hiking/walking in a nearby Massachusetts Audubon preserve. I am loving this Wimpy Winter in New England.

I will have to walk right by all that great "standing lumber". They frown on the private use of chain saws in the nature preserve - something about frightening away the birds.


----------



## HamS

Well Chuck, I have a two man cross cut saw, it doesn't make noise and you could tell her it will make her butt look cuter to do all that exercise. It did not work for me, but maybe it will for you. I actually got some primer on the wall this morning. I would not mind a road trip to New England.


----------



## 280305

HamS,

I actually have two such saws. You can see them in the last photo in my workshop. We've played around with the bucking saw, which is the lower one in the photo. The one on top is a felling saw - I guess that is the one I should take along with me!


----------



## DamnYankee

I wouldn't but the rest of the family might

Oh…shop has a bathroom


----------



## DamnYankee

Back from the "we" activities now for shop time. Finish doll armoire, finish cribbage board for grandfather, start on shadow box for one of my sergeants retiring in March


----------



## patron

i guess i'll go finish building my shop

while we wait for stump's 
to get back from hollywood


----------



## superdav721

He's waiting for the red carpet to roll out….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chicken "Lil Productions is slightly north east of Hollywood, they won't let them cross the state line…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Less tha 1/4

Stumpy - you're not going to make us stay up 'till midnight are ya?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Less tha 1/4?????

Rob, check your clock…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Patron…*

... another 2×4 project? *LOL*

Are you able to work on it when it's so Cold?

*Bandwidth control:*
I don't know if you can do this or not… might be worth studying…

*1.* Turn Images OFF on your browser.

*2. * When you see something that you WANT to see pics, briefly turn Pics. ON, reload to see, "Save As" web display page to your computer, & TURN PICS OFF again…

*3.* In your browser, Open saved files, to view all of the pictures, etc. while Off Line.

... just a thought… if you can do it…


----------



## superdav721

I have started eating my KEYBOARD! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## patron

thanks* joe*
i'll try that 
if i can find it on my mac

here is one little box (3"cubed)
from the first tubafore i cut wrong
still have parts for 11 more
laying around the shop
.








.








.









*where oh where is stumps ?*


----------



## superdav721

I've started gumming my mouse.


----------



## superdav721

Nice box David. Great idea with the grain.


----------



## superdav721

ARE


----------



## superdav721

WE


----------



## superdav721

THERE


----------



## superdav721

YET


----------



## superdav721

?


----------



## patron

nobody get to pee
till i need to

and i haven't finished my tea yet


----------



## 280305

Are you going to make it Dave? Should we send help?


----------



## superdav721

I didn't do well on Christmas eve as a child. Can ya tell?


----------



## 280305

Were you something like this?


----------



## superdav721

Calvin is my cousin. Who you kidding?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are we still waiting???


----------



## superdav721

*YES*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been passing thru and checking in all day. Does Stumpy know it's Saturday?


----------



## JoeLyddon

*I've just GOT TO GO… I can't HOLD IT any longer!* LOL (running…)


----------



## patron

he is making a movie
might be having trouble
with all those hollywood starlets


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy must be out on the farm tending to his chickens.
He needs to be sorting out this clucking competition instead.


----------



## boxcarmarty

O Stumpy, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Kentuk55

if he's usin any wood in his movie, it'll have ta be rated


----------



## Kentuk55

hahahaha .......sorry,,, couldn't help it


----------



## patron

short and sweat huh* roger*


----------



## superdav721

Thats funny stuff guys. Funny


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah David, he's a little stinker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try this http://garyc.me/fun/bring.swf


----------



## superdav721

Roger I'm on post 192 of 900+. You have already made me laugh twice.


----------



## Kentuk55

I've been laughin ever since I found this thread… haha I think this thread ahhtta get a grammy or somethin… LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Roger, hang on to this thread while I find a spelling checker.


----------



## patron

must be quite a movie
the smell of chicken uh soup
and all the barnyard too


----------



## Kentuk55

bcmarty: thats frickin hilarious i'm gonna ply i mean play with it all nite long


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I heard he was doing a movie about the Chicken Ranch


----------



## patron

maybe at the mustang ranch
in nevada


----------



## Kentuk55

superdave: i've been laughin too hard to comment on anything… my keyboard is wet from tears i


----------



## Kentuk55

ok,, now i wanna know: why'd da chicken x the road…. SOMEBODY somewhere should have an answer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Roger, you can't fool us, you sat on your keyboard and your Depends sprang a leek


----------



## patron

to be in stumpy's new movie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Roger, if you are assuming that it was Stumpy's chicken, then the obvious answer was to get away from all those bloody rabbits.


----------



## 280305

Latest update from Stumpy's shop:


----------



## patron

the new contest is what to do 
with 2 farm animals
then 4
all the animals are crossing over 
for this


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Playboy reportedly offered Sarah Palin $4,000,000 to pose nude in an upcoming issue.

Michelle Obama was offered $50 by National Geographic.

In other news…..... we all remember when KFC offered a "Hillary"meal, consisting of 2 small breasts and 2 large thighs.
Now, KFC is offering the "Obama Cabinet Bucket". It consists of nothing but left wings and chicken ********************.


----------



## Kentuk55

ya'll r killin me….......luv the bandsaw pic chuckv i guess this is where a split chicken breast comes from

and yup rog….... how'd ya know hahahaha

and Patron: now thats a good answer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyway, when Stumpy boasts he went out with a new Chick last night, you can bet is was a Rhode Island Red.


----------



## StumpyNubs

True art takes time, boys. It'll be done in a bit…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And Stumpy is no fool when it comes to buying rabbits for stock, he makes sure they all come with a warren ty.


----------



## superdav721

Stop I'm laughing so hard all my feathers fell out. In the famous words of Foghorn Leghorn,"Fortunately I keep my feathers numbered for just such an occasion."

"That boy is about as sharp as a bowling ball."


----------



## 280305

Things have taken a turn for the worse:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So Stumps, just how long does it take to sketch a chicken with it's head under a wing pit?


----------



## Kentuk55

hey all HERES THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION::: Foghorn Leghorn's Answer:
That chick, ah say, that chicken crossed the road on account of I was after her tail feathers.
now, I gotta go p


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Chuck, for a moment I thought that was a radical Muslim chick… a martyr about to meet 27 Roosters


----------



## DamnYankee

I think Stumpy is teasing us until the last minute!
My wife is getting tired ofme constantly heckling for updates on "that stupid contest" (her words not mine).

Stumpy did say by midnight eastern time right? You don't think he meant middle eastern time do you?


----------



## Kentuk55

whoops, wait, HERES THE RIGHT ANSWER::: Bill Gates' Answer: I have just released chicken 2003, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your checkbook-and Internet Explorer is an inextricable part of chicken.


----------



## Kentuk55

I'm sorry….. can't help it…......
HERE IS THE REAL ANSWER:::::: Bill Clinton's Answer: I did not cross the road with THAT chicken. What do you mean by chicken? Could you define chicken, please?


----------



## patron

in honor

i'm ramen chicken

for dinner


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well David, that will be a nice change from ramen sheep.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*@Chuck V

R O F A L M A O !!

You're a RIOT!
*


----------



## patron

yea roger

kind of like dessert
without the boots


----------



## Kentuk55

patron: nuthin better 4 dessert than a good puff off a good moist cigar


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As long as it has your Monica on it Roger.


----------



## Kentuk55

ummmmm hummmmmmmmmmmmm rog/rex


----------



## superdav721

I am fixing to eat my laptop. After I stop laughing.


----------



## patron

and the stains 
of some soothing music


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Something like: "Hey there, You with the Minwax in your Eyes"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What laptop do you have Dave, original, extra crispy or baked?


----------



## superdav721

Cujun I can't eat with out a chilli pepper involved.


----------



## Kentuk55

don't ete yer laptop don't do it don't
and patron: don't ya mean sloshee sorry i juss cant hep it ya'll r killin me


----------



## Kentuk55

i'm wit u on Cajun sd


----------



## SalvageCraft

Boy, it looks like you guys are having more fun in here waiting for the show than you will when it finally comes out! Hopefully we won't all crash the youtube servers when we all try to watch it all at the same time!

I think the whole thing is a hoax anyway. There's no show. Stumpy's just sitting back watching all these posts come in while he sends each of our contest designs to his secret offshore manufacturing facility…

I'm onto you Stumps! You ain't gonna stump me!


----------



## superdav721

Écoute we goin Cochon de Lait…Cher!


----------



## patron

sloshee
slippery
slimy
sloppy
and oh so succulent

that chilli pepper is best 
baked in the chicken
like a cheap thanksgiving feast


----------



## Kentuk55

i know Jesse. i'll be passin out fer sure in a bit. the laughter has worn my *^*%$&( out
patron::: lotsa essess and the chilli pepper sounds awesome


----------



## 280305

I've run out of quarters to keep my computer running. I'll check back in the morning.

This has been a blast. Keep the party rolling!


----------



## Kentuk55

what does that mean superd??? 
chuckv::: use yer debit card


----------



## superdav721

translation
Listen we are going to have a party, pig in the ground and good friends. Sweet!
literately
ay coo tay we are going to coo shon du lay cher.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, the only french I know is french toast…..


----------



## superdav721

french fries?


----------



## boxcarmarty

that too


----------



## patron

french kisses


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pretty french maidens, Oh wait, that's a different story…..


----------



## Kentuk55

iwanna be at the party where we lay cher…...... did i understand that rite? i appologize again…. it's my fingers making these decisions


----------



## superdav721

Stand buy I am going to check Stumpy's site. I will be back with a report.


----------



## patron

my neck hurts
wake me when 
cher is ready for me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So Dave I guess that's what they call pig French, nes pa?


----------



## superdav721

No change.
CRAP
I can see it now. He is pushing to get it done and the program locks up. Then he gets it edited correctly and exports it with no sound. That is corrected and he uploads it to YouTube and they mute it because of copyright laws. He is checking back over here and see's a bunch of guys impatiently waiting on the opening of the show. About the time he gets everything corrected. His ISP goes down from a fiber optic cut 1200 miles away from his house.
OK I'm done.

Check please…


----------



## superdav721

Rodger, "Know what I mean?" 
Most of the stuff I know you are not going to find in a dictionary.
Or in church.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well put Dave…..


----------



## Kentuk55

you've done all u could sd GOD bless ya


----------



## superdav721

Im posting and the post's aint posting.
We broke lumberjocks.


----------



## superdav721

I am fixing to go Google Google and watch the internet implode.


----------



## boxcarmarty

758 Posts, Ya think it's about maxed out…..


----------



## Kentuk55

sd everything, well, alot, well, most of it that i know, i'm still searchin for where'st it came


----------



## DamnYankee

Less than 1 bit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well crap, I got permission to stay up this evening for the 2×4 competition results which were promised to be ready at 12:00 GMT. So it looks like I blew my special circumstances time out, Grrrrrr am I pissed.
I can already hear the orderlies coming to unlock me from this chair and take me back to the little padded room, and I've had no supper either, still it was going to be Sheep's Eyeballs again with a Soylent Green side - not keen on that anyway.
Oh well, maybe they will let me out again tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## Kentuk55

i gotta run out ta the shop n git my safety goggles BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna have to catch the re-runs in the morning. Night all…..


----------



## superdav721

Soylent Green scared me to death. I was about 12 years old. And the end blew my mind.


----------



## DamnYankee

Whimps!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*US Marines Rescue Taliban Sex Slaves*


----------



## JoeLyddon

My eyes hurt!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Time is UP!*

*It is now Midnight 11-28-12 EST…*

Where's Stumpy?

I'm still HOLDING it!

If he's trying to use YouTube for his 'movie', he's probably having trouble with their dumb software!
YouTube made a bunch of changes… as designed by 1st grader… a sick pile of CRAP… a real SICK system now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

All done! But it will takes little bit to get uploaded and then embedded to LJ's… stay tuned a few more minutes… perhaps 1:00 EST…


----------



## SalvageCraft

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## superdav721

wooo woooo wooooo.


----------



## SalvageCraft

@Joe - yup. Google needs some UI consultants to get in there and clean up good! 
...holding it? Shows gonna be another half hour. Think I'll head to the loo myself.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Heck… I gotta hit the sack… after I take a leak! LOL

Gnite…

CUL…


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's ready to go, and so am I! It's been a very long day, and I'm off to bed. Enjoy the video and I'll catch up with everybody tomorrow!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I loved the way you would cut to a commercial. The suspense was killing me. Thanks guys for the fun here and the new friends I have made. I want to thank Stumpy for getting all this rolling and conducting the madness. I woke the better half up just to tell her where I placed. Job well done fellers and gals. I have had more fun. I have learned a new way to tell time and I don't think I will ever look at a piece of chicken the same way again.
Its 12:30 now and bed time.
Lets do this again!


----------



## redryder

Great awards video Stumpy. Will Billy Crystal be hosting next time…..................


----------



## DamnYankee

Good work on the video Stumpy. Thanks for the contest it was a lot of fun and helped show which LJs really need to get out more.

I just wanna thank a few people that helped make this all possible….God for the tree that got harvested for the 2×4 and for the generations it took to make me, the mill for making the lumber, Lowes for selling me the lumber, Ridgid for making the table saw I used, the USAF for hiring me so I could earn the money to buy the 2×4, Buffalo for making the BS I also used, DeWalt for the drill and driver I used, whoever made the BLO I used, Johnson and Johnson for the past wax, and…...

By the way everyone thee is a 'D' in front of 'Yankee' and it stands for 'Damn' as in 'Damn Yankee'. I had to abbreviate it as LJs wouldn't let go by Damn Yankee. Just lettin everyone know just in case you missed it.


----------



## 280305

*Stumpy* - 
That is an awesome video. You did a great job. Thanks for running the contest.

Congratulations all!


----------



## DamnYankee

It really was a fun video thanks again Stumpy Nubs


----------



## DamnYankee

So do we hijack this thread for something else or let it die?


----------



## superdav721

HIjack HIJACK.


----------



## Kentuk55

<<<jumpin><<< still jumpin


----------



## Kentuk55

<<<jumpin><<< still jumpin


----------



## superdav721

Wait a minute I went to be after Stumpy and got up before Stumpy. Stumpy wake up and respond to these people.


----------



## 280305

Good Morning all. I have a new pile of quarters, so I am ready to go for a while.


----------



## Kentuk55

sorry, i went to bed, BUT,,, woooohooooo < << puttin this awesome contest on, and to all the entrants and to all my fans…. whew hope i didn't forget anyone <<< still jumpin<jumpin>< extaticly jummpin up-n-down


----------



## superdav721

Wait a minute I went to bed after Stumpy and got up before Stumpy. Stumpy wake up and respond to these people.
Good morning Chuck


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Dave


----------



## DamnYankee

Hijack topic… Books Tauton Press should put out…
...."How to Add Another Clamp When Your Hands are All Being Used" 
"Screws…How to Put Them in a Space Too Small for Your Driver" 
"How to Get More Shop Time While Keeping Family Happy or How to Avoid "We Need to do Something Together""


----------



## Kentuk55

my earlier post left out a bunch of stuff that i said, and don't know why, so, here it is again, hopefully:
yeeeeeeeeeeee-haaaaa <<jumpin>ll are gr8 fun


----------



## superdav721

Morning Rob. 
Here is my vote
"How to Get More Shop Time While Keeping Family Happy or How to Avoid "We Need to do Something Together""


----------



## Kentuk55

my posts are not showin all of everything i'm typin…. sorry for the muck-up…. i've rebooted twice, and don't know whats goin on


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger - it might be LJs as I had similar issue yesterday


----------



## DamnYankee

New title
"How to Maximize Sick Leave for Shop Time"


----------



## deleteme

@DYankee- LOL!!

@All StumpyNubs Award Winners - Great Job Guys and Gals! This years competition was tough but you all deserve a standing Tubafore! LOL!!

@StumpyNubs- Quit encouraging crazy folks! We can't keep telling everybody they're special…it just ain't right brother! LOL!!!


----------



## patron

morning guys

*roger*
are you using real quarters
or those wooden ones
made from tobafores
like chuck uses


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx Rob… I'm just tryin to congratulate everyone, and THEE TOP THREE: DS 25, you DYankee, SuperDave.
ya'll are a lot o fun


----------



## Kentuk55

I don't wanna miss anyone, so ALL ya'll are gr8 !!


----------



## DamnYankee

I think he is using quarter in the denominations is 1/4, 2/4, 3/4, and 4/4


----------



## superdav721

Roger format your hard drive and all your problems will go away. Along with all your data. JK


----------



## DamnYankee

New title..
"Smidgens, Hairs and Bits with a Dial Caliper"

"Smidgens, Hairs and Bits and the Metric System"


----------



## Kentuk55

the heck with it LOL superd i'm goin fer a Guinness in celebration goooooood mornin lummmmberrrrjox


----------



## superdav721

Now what I am board?


----------



## Kentuk55

i'm done freekin out this Guinness is good


----------



## dustbunny

This contest was Soooo much fun to follow !
Congrats to the weiners, oops I mean winners,
Stumpy, hope to see another contest soon,
Loved the awards video *: )*

Lisa


----------



## 280305

Remember Bizarro World from the comics? Maybe we could do a Bizarro Stumpy Contest! Instead of "What can you make *from *a tubafore?", the challenge would be "What can you make *into *a tubafore"? Everyone must have some Ikea-like stuff they would rather not see in the house any more. Cut it up, plane it down, glue it back together, and you have yourself a nice new tubafore!


----------



## superdav721

Love it Chuck. When do we start?


----------



## patron

one made out of particle board


----------



## Kentuk55

ok, i lied about the guinness, this is what i'm really having… made it special, just incase hahaha


----------



## DamnYankee

I have a 4×6 I could make into a 2×4!


----------



## 280305

I am firing up the chainsaw in the living room right now to start my "harvest". My wife will be back home in about 20 minutes - no time to waste!


----------



## 280305

Roger - that is a classic!


----------



## DamnYankee

New title…
"How to Tell When Your Wife Doesn't *Really *Mean You Can Go Out to Your Shop"


----------



## Kentuk55

gr8 idea chuckv…........can we shoot at it at the range when we're done???? plz plz plz


----------



## DamnYankee

New Title…
"Explaining to Friends and Relatives That "No I Can't Just Knock it Out""


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hijack away, we'll give Bertha's hand plane thread a run for it's money!

I am EXHAUSTED! The after party went half the night, all the photos on the red carpet from the tabloids who wanted to know which designer made my tie… signing autographs….

I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Kentuk55

u should be exhausted Nubs.. thnx for all yer everthing


----------



## DamnYankee

Does this mean we can charge more for our work like actors who win Oscars do?

I really wish all this papparazi would leave me alone


----------



## superdav721

Now its catchup time on web sites and mail and on and on and on.. Wait where is the shop time?
Love the XXX Roger.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stumpy- excellent awards show, nice work! Congrats too, to all the winners. Wow, such talent!


----------



## boxcarmarty

@ Stumpy - Thanks again for a great contest, It was alot of fun with some great people. The contest video was well worth waiting for. Can't wait for the next one….. Marty


----------



## patron

thanks and well done to all

great idea and presentation stump's

and nice little nic-nack cabinet you made
i see you won a prize too

congratulations !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mornin' ALL, Where am I? Who are you guys?
Feel like someone whacked me with a 2×4 last night.

And there's some dude from TN who resembles ZZ Bottom and the peasant is using my name!

Time for my Pills


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Stumpy Nubs!*

You are a pure R I O T !! LOL

*Congratulations on a very FUN event… Great Video! (that was a lot of work!)... and Great Prizes!*

*Congratulations to all of the WINNERS… I think we all feel like winners!*

Great stuff was made out of a 2×4… which is NOT the easiest thing to do!

*Thank you for the FREEbee Plug! ... and Welcome to the Forum!*

A lot of those projects I missed seeing during the whole process… were quite surprising… and was amazed about really COULD be made out of a 2×4!

As soon as I saw that Curio cabinet, I knew it was the winner…
That Easel out of a 2×4 was super cool too (or was it?) LOL…
(I actually bought two 2×4's in case one didn't want to work… maybe I can get the plans for the Easel… could use one of those)
That Lock had things locked up too! Super!
Great projects made from a 2×4!
... from a truss, coffin, staffs, pencils, paper wts, blocks, to painting aids & tooth picks…
... it was truly GREAT… FUN…!

*Stumpy, Thank you very much for your efforts in making this a very successful event!

It was G R E A T FUN!
*


----------



## DamnYankee

And now …...drum roll please…..S H O P T I M E!!


----------



## AZMac

great contest, I'm looking forward for next years.


----------



## rance

Stumpy, this was a LOT of fun. Thanks for putting this on. And I hope to see more tubafore contests in the future. Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We filmed the entire thing, then during the editing I decided the lighting was too bad, so I had to re-film it late last night. That's why it took so long to get posted. And when we did the second take I somehow left one project out! *Sanman's pen display box*! I know it was in the first version, but I don't know what happened to it in the second! So here it is…


----------



## JoeLyddon

NICE box!

... in Bit heaven somewhere…


----------



## HamS

Thanks Stumpy, this was a blast.


----------



## renners

This has been a lot of fun to watch from start to finish, It looks like it's been a great success and I think you did a great job on everything, even down to the Award Ceremony.

Round of applause for Mr Nubs everybody


----------



## Kentuk55

I am klappin n jumpin screamin fer Stumpy.. i've bot my bic out….. the bic lighter for an oncore….............. git yer thoughts outta the gutter LOL


----------



## SalvageCraft

Awesome job Stumps! Just got a chance to finish the episode. I love that my "most dysfunctional" placed higher than "most functional"! (no offense, HamS! 

Well, irony bit me hard last night: After waiting all day and all night to watch the show, AS I started watching it at 1:30am, my wife calls down that our daughter was awake and throwing up all over the place…! So, after spending the night in shifts of caring for her and trying to sleep, then a half day of the same, grocery shopping and making dinner, putting the kid down and taking care of some shop business, I finally finished the episode!

So… When's the next contest gonna start???


----------



## superdav721

Jesse we already did it. You missed it. There were more awards and all kinds of good stuff. Dang dude. Oh well we all have to deal with life to.


----------



## SalvageCraft

Dang! I hope Ms. Stumpy judges the next one


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's why I don't have kids. I hate puke.


----------



## DS

Man, I've been busy all weekend… What'd I miss?

Hey Stumpy, thanks for such a great contest. It was really fun and challenging. The video was a riot!

Okay, I'll admit I stayed up late to watch it. It was a riot seeing so many grown folks acting like it was Christmas morning waiting for the folks to wake up so they could open presents. (Yeh, I was that way too, I just didn't post it all on the forum, LOL)

This morning, my email was flooded with messages!
So many great people have sent me so many wonderful comments, I really appreciate all of you taking the time.
There were a lot of really good projects and I got to see some of your sense of humor too. (I would've never thought to make bloody fingers from a 2X4)

I'm not good with acceptance speaches, so, this is about as good as it gets.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks DS… I'll be sending a PM this week to each of the three winners to arrange the prizes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think StumpyNubs t-shirts would be a great idea for all of the contestants. I wear a medium. Thanks Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

That IS a great idea, Marty! For $50 per contestant I could make that happen! Send your check now…

Here's a new thing we're working on...


----------



## canadianchips

Can't believe I didn't win ?
*OH ya*, I had no entries. Always next year.
I need a new agent !!!!!!
*TIP from Grandpa canadianchips.*
Nothing greater than the feeling of holding a tiny child and letting them PUKE all over you.
I am just saying !


----------



## DamnYankee

It has been a whole day since someone posted in this thread so …. What's up LJs?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Isn't it over?


----------



## DamnYankee

I know but I think I'm going into withdrawals


----------



## DamnYankee

What award did Sanman get?


----------



## superdav721

I have been busy. I went to the store and picked up some walnut. And a fellow LJ sold me his Tormek. I am so pumped. I want to sharpen everything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm sending you my lathe tools…..


----------



## superdav721

Send em on Marty we will have them ready to go..


----------



## StumpyNubs

You don't need a Tormek. Only a Worksharp with a Tormek jig! Surprise you guys forgot already!


----------



## superdav721

I couldn't pass up the price. I will still use both. 
You the man with workshop jigs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I looked at the worksharp 2000 last week. I'm trying to get my hand deep enough in my pocket so I can buy it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in the process of building a 1 drawer tool cabinet for my brother. You would think that would be pretty simple, but I managed to make the drawer box a 1/2" to shallow and 2" to wide. I either need new glasses or another drink…..


----------



## superdav721

I hear ya. I built 4 drawers for my toolbox and cut the dado on the wrong side. After building 8 drawers and getting the dadoes on the right side it was 2 shop days latter. I think it was my dang cat that distracted me and opps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The drawer box is a complex build so it was easier to modify the cabinet to fit around it…..


----------



## superdav721

Mine was the opposite. The drawers were tubafores and the cabinet was sapele. I got lazy though, the first set had 3 tails per corner the second only got 2.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Worksharp is great. But you can get just as sharp an edge with sandpaper or stones. The benefit to the Worksharp is that chisel port. You can just walk up to it, stick the chisel or plane blade in there and it's sharp. No jigs, nothing.

The Tormek takes a bit more setup, but MAN is it nice!

Sometime I plan on perfecting my own shop-made Worksharp style system. I made one a couple years ago, but need to make some changes to keep vibration down. I'll do a show on it someday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WHAT!!! You haven't perfected it yet? You've let me down Stumpy. Now I'm gonna have to find a new super hero. Does anyone want to submit an application as my new super hero? Dave? Rob? Anybody?


----------



## Kentuk55

sounds like a gr8 deal superd


----------



## Kentuk55

marty: split it in half n make 2 drawers..


----------



## superdav721

Does anybody have a manual? 
Stumpy, Marty and Roger thanks guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a manual Dave http://www.tormek.com/en/handbook/index.php


----------



## superdav721

Thanks, now they want my s/n and its at home and I am at work. Now I have to wait 6.5 hours.


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Roger - It is one drawer box that is 40"x11"x5 1/2" for a large machinist gauge…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Manual? Who reads those?...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Manuals are like phone books, you use them to reach the top shelf…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

... and to beat kids without leaving marks…

(A joke, folks.. I don't have any kids.)


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - you don't but somehow I think your wife does ….you!


----------



## MrWizard

Congrats to all the winners and those who earned honorable mention. Your creative process shines through.

Some were truly amazing, and very enjoyable.

Looking forward to next seasons announcement.


----------



## superdav721

MrWizard you are like that fairytale movie where the characters are walking along with a problem and the majiccal mountain opens its eyes and starts talking. Its your avatar it does it to me every time.


----------



## superdav721

Rob give it up what does
quod venatus Tota donec aliquis amittit oculum!
mean?
Latin? for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Latin for "and game Tota up to the time when someone to send away eye"


----------



## superdav721

OK what you said?


> ?


 Watch it I will the cajun show….


----------



## DamnYankee

It's all fun and games until someone losses an eye


----------



## superdav721

There ya go.


----------



## DS

Somehow I just got an image of salvagecraft making a bloody eye from a 2X4…


----------



## Kentuk55

bxcarmarty - OH, wow, i understand now.. superd- lol what cha been drinkin. now when I look at mrwiz's prof pic, i gotta do a double-take, cuz, it does look like he moved his eyes


----------



## superdav721

I am RTFM ing. I hate manual's.


----------



## DamnYankee

I hate reading


----------



## superdav721

Oh my god. Please shoot me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I take it you got your manual…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those of you who cannot make it to Indy this weekend, Here are some pics…..


----------



## superdav721

Yep got the Manuel. Thanks for the help. And those are some very nice pictures.
I sharpened 3 sets of chisels. Super sharp I can still get a much finer mirror finish with the worksharp. Use of the edge will tell.


----------



## StumpyNubs

For those of you who don't give a crap about Indy this weekend, here's a pic…










GO LIONS!


----------



## DamnYankee

About a thousand more post and we might catch up with "hand planes of your dreams"


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't believe the money they have sunk into this place for the super bowl…..


----------



## Kentuk55

if they would only put this kind of effort, and money back into this broke economy, and OUR pockets, instead of theirs, it would be much better


----------



## DamnYankee

Uuuuuummmm…..the money being spent in Indy for the Super Bowl is money being pumped into, at least the local, economy. Someone had to make all the bling, clean up all the streets, make new benches, etc….. and that means employment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is true Rob, I worked on the JW Marriott, (it's new for the super bowl) the streets, the super bowl village, and even the stadium when it was built a few years ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They said on the news the other night that there was over $1M spent on the media party alone…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

OK Stumpy… how much you wanna bet that the Lions will win?!

You name it… any amount!

Whatever it is…

*I'll bet they don't! LOL*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe if they played the Colts…..


----------



## superdav721

I bought a Stanley 95 type I. hahah


----------



## Kentuk55

rob - yes, you are right about that. I guess in my own head I was thinkin of a lot of "fans", that couldn't afford to take their sons & or daughters to a game cuz o the cost….. That cost is rediculous, in my opinion


----------



## superdav721

I am stuck at the hospital with my sick wife. Thank God they have internet and this thread.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - hint…you should probably be paying attention to your wife if you are at the hospital


----------



## DamnYankee

*Look at all the tubafore potential!*


----------



## superdav721

Believe it or not I am reading about some guys baffle being out on his washer to her. And she is smiling.
See Rob you post brought a smile to sick persons face way down in the deep south.


----------



## boxcarmarty

@Dave - Hope it's nothing serious. Did you get a good deal on the Stanley?


----------



## superdav721

They will run tests tomorrow. She has chronic asthma. Its not fair I smoke like a freight train (outside) and have strong lungs. She doesn't and the poor thing can hardly breath. But the doctors will get it done. We are in some kind of negative pressure room. I feel like I am in an aquarium. They don't like me either. I brought her shrimp, humus, sushi and chocolate.
Marty a very good friend of mine [KTTM] cut me a bargain. Its missing the set screw. But its in good shape and its a type 1. I will be making a user out of it. I met Lucas here on LJ's and have made 3 other Mississippi LJ's friends. I got 7 new buddies from the tubafore contest. I , friend am a rich man.


----------



## sras

DYankee -


----------



## sras

you


----------



## sras

will


----------



## sras

need


----------



## sras

more


----------



## sras

than


----------



## sras

1000 posts


----------



## sras

to catch up


----------



## sras

with "Handplanes of your dreams"


----------



## sras

This takes too long


----------



## superdav721

That was funny,
wait
I think


----------



## superdav721

I have seen


----------



## superdav721

someone else do that


----------



## Kentuk55

@superd - hope yer wife is ok… u need to quit that nasty habit o smokin… like Nike: "just do it" lol


----------



## superdav721

There testing her now, she will get better. But I love my smoking.


----------



## Kentuk55

I hear ya superd. I really think there is something in the air we breathe that is slowly killin us all…Asthma has grown in leaps n bounds, and young to old. believe me, I don't have anything against smoking other than it is bad for u and the folks around ya. I did manage to quit the habit in 1985… I was a 3-packer/day Marlboro man at one time. they were a buck a pack when I quit


----------



## StumpyNubs

Reminds me of Jackie Gleason who, as various characters, would take a puff from a cigar then hack and cough for a few moments before looking at the cigar and saying "It pays to buy the best!"...


----------



## superdav721

I have been smoking 29 years and my lung feels great


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yah, you'll be fine. If you FEEL alright, that probably means all that cancer stuff is a bunch of whooey!

My great grandfather smoked for decades, felt great. Then he died of lung cancer when I was a kid. My mother's father smoked for years, died of lung cancer. So did his father. My grandfather smoked for 30 years too. He quit 30 years ago. But guess what he's dying of right now? Funny thing is… all of them FELT fine until the got a sudden diagnosis. None of them lasted a year.

My father smoked for 20 years, then quit in his late 30's. He feels fine. But a chest x-ray shows his lungs are full of tumors. Not cancer… yet. And me? I never smoked, but as a child I grew up around it all. And guess what my lungs look like? I had an MRI in Europe a few years back. They aren't pretty.

Imagine all the TOOLS you could have bought with that money!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't smoke… but I DO eat a lot of cheese. And my arteries really ache when I get up in the morning…

But I'll tell you one thing. I REFUSE to die of lung cancer. It's no fun.


----------



## superdav721

I know my wife is on me to.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Too late. You're a dead man…

The only question is… who's Marty, Yankee, Roger and me going to talk to once you're gone? I'll put an add for a replacement on LJ's next week…

Tell your wife I get dibs on the Tormek when the "time" comes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, I'm off to have a double cheese burger and a few beers…


----------



## superdav721

Its yours Stumpy,
I David Bardin of sound mind and other things'
Hereby will my tormek to Stumpy Nubs.
Now that's taken care of.
Note I can get a better mirror finish with my worksharp. Still working on the learning curve. I will keep them sitting side by side. The worksharp is easier to do a touch-up.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave,

*Just wait… *

One day when you have touch of pneumonia, 
have to get a chest x-ray, and when the x-ray technician says 
"Take a deep breath and Hold it".. and while you're still trying to take that deep breath, 
*she takes the x-ray… *
You tell her that she took it too soon & that you were still trying to take a deep breathe… 
She decides to take another one… "OK Take a deep breath"... 
...you try real hard… yep, she takes it too soon again…* she gave up!*

I went home, took the pipe out of pocket, put it in its holder along with the tobacco and left it there… in front of me for months! Did NOT touch it! (after I kicked it, I removed it & put it in a souvenier drawer.)

*I QUIT… COLD TURKEY…!!*

Was it hard? Damn right it was!
What did I do when I got the URGE?

I remembered the X-Ray experience… and asked myself…

*"Is it better to be able to Breathe or NOT?"*
To Breathe or Not to Breathe… that was the question!

*The URGE went away!*

That was over 11 years ago!

Life is wonderful when you can BREATHE deeply… swim under water and be able to hold your breath longer than 10 seconds!

... and it feels good to know that seeing some of my Grand kids & Great Great Grand Kids was made possible!

I had been smoking for about 42 years!

My lungs feel like I was a kid again!

*Was it worth it to STOP?*

YES… the best thing I have ever done!

*On top of that, I have saved all kinds on money! *
I remember when I switched to a Pipe when cigarettes went to 50 cents a Pack!
Pipe tobacco was a lot cheaper!

What is the price of a pack of cigarettes now? *$5.00 a pack?!*
Paying that price for something that WILL KILL you, is insane!
Let's see $5 a day x 365 = $1,825 per year going up in smoke & reducing life span!
What kind of tools could you buy for that kind of money?!
Look at all the WOOD you could buy!

*Stop while you can…*

*You might be alive to see your grandson graduate from high school, get married, have Great Great grandkids, etc. etc.
Think of the additional joy you will give him & the rest of us by sticking around a little longer!*

Dave, take care… *Are you going to remember me in your Will?* LOL

Your good friend,
Joe


----------



## Kentuk55

dang Stumpy…. yer jus mean.. j/k LOL I'll get a big ole cheeseburger wit ya, and a few beers'll be on me… superd - I'll buy u a few beers too if I can have yer worksharp


----------



## StumpyNubs

OK- let's give Dave a break now. I'm sure he's heard it all before. And we don't want to make him miserable during the little time he has left…

Actually, I watched a documentary about the cancer rates when compared to the increase in the consumption of dairy products. It's amazing! Countries where they eat very little milk protien have far less cancer rates than we do. And the cancer rates have spiked dramatically since the 50's when the USDA started really pushing milk. Maybe there are other reasons, but you can't ignore the combination of those two lines of data!

*So anyway, I am now a vegan*, as is everyone else in my family. Of course, I'm not a strict vegan. I still eat meat, eggs and chicken… and cheese on the weekends. But I draw the line at fish, because fish is disgusting. I mean, how do you know when it goes bad? It always smells fishy!


----------



## DS

In post #886, DYankee said, About a thousand more post and we might catch up with "hand planes of your dreams"

Isn't that thread nearing 9000 posts?


----------



## HamS

Stumpy, I think Lienie is a vegetable.


----------



## superdav721

Joe, many thanks for your concern, and yes they are $5 a pack. I have quit twice, once for 6 months and the second time for nine months. It was cold turkey. The problem was I picked up one and it was over. You know some of the worst smoke haters are ex-smokers. I still breath well, it is only every now and then I can feel it. Joe you can have my chisels, I have about 50 and the count grows all the time. And I would like to see great grand kids.
Roger you can have the worksharp.
Stumpy it wont be long now. Should I go ahead and box it up.
DS251 yep is up around 9000.
Now all of you guys there is one stipulation. Those who I have willed stuff to. I will haunt one of you. When you sleep at nite I will dull every edge in your shop:0
Thanks guys for the concerns, it does sink in my old hard head. With friends like you guys who needs enemies
Your smoke flavored wood working buddy.


----------



## Kentuk55

@ superd - thnx a bunch LJ bud @Stumpy - stumpy, stumpy, stumpy, u realize, once u git past the smell, u got it licked


----------



## Kentuk55

I'm tellin ya'll, I can't help it


----------



## superdav721

Roger play nice. Dont get Stumpy started.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My "special machine" from the "what is this" thread is almost done. Actually, it was done yesterday. But then I decided I didn't like the mechanism that lifted the cutter up to adjust the depth. So I tore it all apart and made it so the tool is stationary and the table lifts up. Works a LOT better, much more accurate. But then I didn't like the sliding mechanism. Too stiff. So I am sitting here with a hammer and a lot of splinters. I guess this week's show may be a bit late…


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy get it where you want it to be. Or you will not be happy.


----------



## DS

Stumpy, even if you actually did finish it yesterday-no photo-DIDN'T HAPPEN.
or, in this case, no video.

(I still say it is, er… was… a biscuit jointer)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I want it to be in the freaking trash right now. But I expect I will feel differently once it's done. Plus, I plan on offering the plans for sale to help support my show, so it had better be right!

Actually, it works just fine as it is. But I am a perfectionist, and I am SEVERELY obsessive compulsive. So my night is shot…


----------



## DS

If you made it automatically dispense glue and insert the biscuit, it would be a biscuits and gravy jointer… yummmm.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, it's a biscuit joiner. Don't let my secret out!

I have always hated the way a hand held one can move when you plunge it into the wood, making the slot too wide. So I decided to make one that is stationary and operates with a handle. I only use biscuits for gluing up panels, but that is one case where accuracy matters, so I think this should be just the ticket.

Plus, as someone who wants to find ways to save cash, I am using a cheap Harbor Freight biscuit joiner, which is a great tool if you can throw away the fence, depth adjuster, sliding base and everything else except the motor and blade. So that's what I'm doing!


----------



## superdav721

I have to walk away for a bit and calm down. Go eat something and take a break. I might even smoke a cigarette.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can you make vegan biscuits and gravy? Screw it… I'm going to fry up some sausage…


----------



## superdav721

MMMM sausage


----------



## DS

Why am I hungry just now?


----------



## Kentuk55

I just ate some cajun shrimp pasta…... mmm mmmmmmmm good. and it didn't have an odor


----------



## superdav721

mmmmm tubafore with Hollandaise Sauce


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys no video tonight so lets get this up over 1000
13 to go


----------



## Kentuk55

Stumpy - I knew u n i had somethin in common. I got the same piece o krap biscut joiner too. I look forward to seein what u came up with.


----------



## Kentuk55

what's the 1000 mark deal??? i'm lost


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just posted this on the latest LJ's political thread. They may hate me for it…

Here's the USA's future leaders of both parties:






My favorites are the guy who thought the vise president was names "bin laden" and the girl who thought Canada bordered the USA, but then said "NO! Wait… Canada is a state…"

But I bet every one of these young skulls full of mush knows who Snookie is!

Actually, I only watched the first half because it was too painful. I was a terrible student, a class clown, a screw-up and I rarely ever did my schoolwork. But I was Einstein compared to the crop of morons we're raising now!


----------



## Kentuk55

time to do some target practicin


----------



## superdav721

The majority of them can't read an analog clock. Much less comprehend a stick in the mud casting a shadow. Those are single use tools and have no use in the digital world. My wife went to college late. She has a a girl she went to school with that is 11 or 12 years younger come over to the house last summer. This young lady is married and has 2 children. She is a professional and manages some sort of food service company. She pulls up and points to our side yard and asks whats that?









"A garden," I replied.


----------



## Kentuk55

she probably thinks the food comes outta those fancy boxes


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet garden! I have a very small lot here in town, with a tiny back yard. But I still managed to put up a 6X8 greenhouse, a koi pond with little foot bridge and waterfall, a little rabbit/chicken farm and several large garden boxes.

The dogs love veggies and eat all of the blackberries off the bushes. And what vegetables are left go into my Ninja blender and become smoothies!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to come in for some oatmeal raisin cookies fresh out of the oven… and to get caught up on what's goin on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dog loves cherry tomatoes off of the vine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, That video is pretty damn scary…..


----------



## superdav721

http://gardentenders.com/members/superdav721/blog/2385


----------



## Kentuk55

marty: that's real people… yes…. real people…. the future???? wow is all I can say


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just finished a tool box, Now it's back to the WoodShack for picture shoot…..

NO ROGER, DON'T SHOOT!!!


----------



## superdav721

Show us your stuff Marty. Roger get the gun ready.


----------



## Kentuk55

LOL ya'll i've had too much woodwine


----------



## superdav721

Roger I am chasing you all over this site. It seams I am about 4 minutes right behind you.
I am going to the shop and look at my tormek [while I smoke]


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW DAVE! You're like the "Stumpynubs" of GardenTenders.com!


----------



## Kentuk55

LOL have a good one. i'm headin to the tv set and a big ole bowl o choc chip ice cream


----------



## DamnYankee

So I left a zero off…10,000 more give or take


----------



## DamnYankee

Come on we can do it


----------



## DamnYankee

I know we can


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy … Veggies are what food eats


----------



## superdav721

Wow a gardener named Stumpy. Think about that for a minute. Thats like a race horse trainer named Slow Poke.


----------



## DamnYankee

This has got to be the most hijacked thread on LJs. How many times have we hijacked the topic (I ask as I hijack the thread)?


----------



## superdav721

I asked permission from the owner…. lets party like its 1999!!!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

That's the year my partying days died….my oldest was born in 1999


----------



## superdav721

That was the end of my first marriage. I was divorced 1/4/2000. My marriage wasn't y2k compliant


----------



## DamnYankee

16 years in 2 weeks for me and my wife


----------



## superdav721

Well I am in the 4'th year with this one. I wish I would have found her 20 years ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, you're just a young buck. I got 3 wives, (well, a few ex's) 4 kids beginning in '79, and 3 grandkids. Still have my youngest Daughter and a new Grand Daughter at home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is the box, shoot away Roger….. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60790


----------



## Kentuk55

i seen it Marty.. not shootin at it  Slow-Poke sounds like a Derby winner Dave ahh hell, I might as well add my 2 big D's in the mix. 1st ex was childhood girl, 2nd ex is thee wicked witch o the west. my 3rd wife is a keeper. been a gr8 ride since '89


----------



## Kentuk55

i missed the '99 party last night. i petered out, and when i woke up it is 2012. holy moly


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been married 15 years. We got married young and people said it was a bad idea. Those people are divorced and we're very happy!


----------



## superdav721

Yall look at Joe. 49 years, WOW
Here is me and mine


----------



## sras

Hey Stumpy, you cleaned up pretty good back then. What happened?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Nice couples there…

Stumpy… Great! You'll show'em!
... she must be a darn good cook! You have also gained a little weight since then… give it another 34 years! LOL

Dave… Wonderful… HAPPY! ... Almost exactly 4 years ago!
You look a lot younger than I visualized looking at your avatar.

Both of you have so BEAUTIFUL wives!

Great going!

Keep'em happy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of these wedding pics kinda puts a lump in my throat. Roger, pass the woodwine…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, Joe. I am fat. (5-11; 220lbs) But I look at it this way… screw it… I'm going to get a cheese burger…

Marty, wood wine is great. Has a nice oakey flavor.

By the way… I updated this thread. We may as well make some use of that space on the top now that the contest is over. We can make this the official update thread for future episodes and contests!

And all the chit-chat keeps it near the top of the list, so it gives us great exposure, so talk about anything and everything (just keep it clean, please). Oh, and if anyone sees a Stanley#8 laying around, let me know. I seem to have misplaced mine…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*#1*









*#2*


----------



## JoeLyddon

I'm about 5-10 at 236lbs… We eat cheese burgers too… but NOT from the Fast Food places… Ours taste really good WITHOUT all the bad stuff & calories… our buns are super too!

Not too long ago, I was around 225lbs… I felt better then… I have found that it's really EASY to gain it… but extremely HARD to lose it!


----------



## DamnYankee

One advantage of my employer…they take being fit a work requirement


----------



## DamnYankee

We are 10 posts from 1,000!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Rex now I can't eat dinner.


----------



## superdav721

992


----------



## superdav721

I am getting my bike fixed. wooo woooo


----------



## superdav721

994


----------



## superdav721

My wife is feeling better.. woo wooo


----------



## superdav721

996


----------



## superdav721

My income tax came in Wooo WOO


----------



## superdav721

998


----------



## superdav721

My grandson thinks I am a tree.


----------



## superdav721

*1000*


----------



## JoeLyddon

1001 ... beat ya to it!


----------



## DamnYankee

About 8,900 and we might catch "hand planes of your dreams"


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a shot at a Keen Kutter scraper, similar to the Stanley #82 (it even had a Stanley Sweetheart blade in it) for $15 today. Should I have bought it?


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't know just starting on my hand plane and scrapper usage


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy how close are you to Alpena?


----------



## superdav721

Yes


----------



## StumpyNubs

I might just go back and buy it tomorrow.

I am three hours from Alpena. About 140 miles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought we hit 1000 yesterday???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave wrote "*Hey guys no video tonight so lets get this up over 1000
13 to go*" Now that post is marked #947…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ever seen a wood welder?

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/2833280129.html


----------



## superdav721

I'm a moron and can't add. That's why I use a story stick instead of a tape measure.


----------



## 2eachhisown

Hi uall here in the shop working on a router table and thought i take a break. one of probably way to many i really like this retirement and thought i take a look and see whats on here always learning stuff on here.and read a few blogS checked Charles Neil site and Matthias Wandel that guy has to be some kind of genius or something he plows pretty deep and several others learning from the masters i say there are many on this site just mind boggling but now all these guys showing off their beautiful wife's now i was wanting to follow this build and learn somethings on the cabinet build but i have your first question??? how come you ugly guys always have such pretty wifes and Joe i don't like cheeze burgersi my self i.m 6ft 4 and was 279 lbs.and had little gut just told all those skinny minnies i was on the level that bulge was my bubble ,at least i was full figured got sick and went to 220 in short time better now back up to 238 .but the reason i don't like cheeze burgers is that my 5 no 6th maybe the fourth wife went out to get some cheeze burgers down the road at a place that made the best burgers and never did come back ran off with the owner and burgers both.i just don't understand why someone as good looking as me cant keep one of those you know my friends say i look just like batmen and he always has pretty one too.my mama told me after the third marrage i might want to look at myself it may be my doing . i don't think so they just didn't like batman at least when i took my mask off uall have a good one LOL


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty according to my screen this post is 1,013


----------



## Kentuk55

I guess we're sharing pics of our wedding/s now. Here is us when Kat & I got hitched back in 1889…. OH, I mean 1989


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, Eddie… that was a lot of words…


----------



## Kentuk55

Rex:: better leave that woodwine alone….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody write that down? I'd like to read it again later…..


----------



## Kentuk55

marty:: how much wood can a woodwelder weld, if a woodwelder could weld wood??? eh?


----------



## Kentuk55

superd:: I'm a moron also. maybe we could start a club


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob - That's what mine shows too. Dave Must of had romance on his mind the other night.

Roger - That's a good lookin' woman you got, and is that your black lab sitting beside her???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roger - That would be a handy little tool if it actually does what they say, and if you wanted to put out that kinda money…..


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx marty. yes she is… I'm not sure who the guy next to her is.. haha wow! black beard… no, back then it was a bottle o Jack


----------



## superdav721

Eddie welcome, How many times were you married?
Nice pic Roger. Huuuhhh Us morons gata stick toghetherrrr 
Marty romance, I was in the hospital in a fish bowl. Claustrophobia


----------



## 2eachhisown

Sorry stumpy got a little long winded there
Superdav i was just fooling around just 2 and a 1/2 times been single for a while now i liked being married just that breaking up thing is a little ruff but it is a way to lose weight LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon

*GO GO Lions!*

Nice pic Roger!
COOL couple!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie how do you have a half of marriage, did only one of you show up???


----------



## 2eachhisown

hi Joe just picking about the cheese burgers.GO SAINTS and those LIONS are back in the hunt
thanks Roger im a learning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm glad I'm 25miles from Indy. That place is wild. Here's a little something you won't see on the news, Debbie went down there with her daughter to a concert friday night. The crowd got out of hand and crushed a cop car…..


----------



## 2eachhisown

Well Marty i married one of them two times don't know if it counts as one so i just call it a half kinda wish i hadn't show up LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon

... just crushed a cop car…

I wonder what they'd do if they were MAD?!

... or, if they WERE Mad, mad what about? ... The economy causing Steam burning / releasing?

That's too bad… Glad Debbie & daughter didn't get caught up in it & didn't get hurt.
That's scary!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie welcome, How many times were you married?
Nice pic Roger. Huuuhhh Us morons gata stick toghetherrrr 
Marty romance, I was in the hospital in a fish bowl. Claustrophobia 
Now I am in the shop having project block.
I got 3 pieces of walnut and uhhhhhhhh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Joe, They were just hyped up over the Super Bowl concert that night and got out of hand. Debbie got out of there when the crowd started pushing and gettin' crazy. That's when they seen the cop car getting crushed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, just talked to the guy in Franklin. Gonna go see what he has in the morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Stay low till well after the game. I hate crowds.


----------



## Kentuk55

I'm rootin fer the Cleveland Indians


----------



## JoeLyddon

I'm for *New England - Patriots! * LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Roger,
I hope your INDIANS beat the COWBOYS!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to go with Lil' brother Eli…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

They're both Super GOOD!
... it's a shame one of them has to lose…


----------



## DamnYankee

Any chance they can both lose?


----------



## JoeLyddon

I don't think so…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cheer for the Colts Rob…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy is the video ready?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been working on this show for three days. I've spent all of today on it, I haven't even watched any of the super bowl. And now, when it's almost done, the freaking computer crashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This isn't looking good, folks. We may have the first cancellation in the history of BCWW…


----------



## superdav721

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Crap blue screen


----------



## DIYaholic

What, you don't have (can't use) a *SMARTPHONE*?


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's really a software problem.

I use Pinnacle Studio for all my video editing. I used to LOVE this program, but a couple years ago I upgraded to version 10. It's been a nightmare that has haunted me ever since. I work through the bugs every week, including the lock-ups, the crashes, the inexplicable loss of video. But tonight I was close to finishing the episode and the sound went out. Not the sound on the computer, that works fine. Just the sound within the program. And then it stopped letting me cut footage. Then it refused to allow recording of voiceovers.

Usually a software restart fixes it. But this time it won't work. I could try and reinstall it, but that is an hour long process, and I have lost so much work that there is no way I can get it all redone!


----------



## superdav721

I'm going to cry.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We have six computer here, I could try and install the software on another PC and see if it works better. But that won't help the time lost…


----------



## superdav721

Ya gata do what ya gata do. We understand technical difficulties. Any of them a Mac?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wish…


----------



## DamnYankee

Now my weekend is a TOTAL loss!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy said:
(talking about phone books I think it was)... and to beat kids without leaving marks…
(A joke, folks.. I don't have any kids.)

Came to catch up on this thread and seen this statement. Made me think of somthing happened the other day.

One of the boys said, "Daddy, I always heard that words could never hurt you".
I answered in the affirmative.
Just then his brother hit me on the back of the head with a dictionary while they both hollored, "WORDS HURT!"


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave,

That was awesome!

Thank you.

Looks like NYG are going to do it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD pulled me into this thread when he posted Cash.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Beat those kids, William. It's the only way they'll learn…


----------



## boxcarmarty

And that is how it's done….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't Stumpy.
We, my boys and I, are always messing with each other. If I didn't pick at them they'd think I was mad at them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, if I only had a phone book.


----------



## superdav721

Great now I gata go find something to do.~~
~~
*Thanks Joe!*


----------



## superdav721

Cash was one of my hero's as a kid.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You know SuperD I listen to everything from Hank Sr. to AC/DC and everything in between. There are but three men though that I can listen to any day of the week, no matter how I feel. 
Johnny Cash
Merle Haggard
Don Williams


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to agree William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whatcha buildin' now Dave???


----------



## JoeLyddon

"Howdy do…
... My name is Sue!"

One of my super favorites!


----------



## JoeLyddon

That Super Bowl was one of the best football games I've ever seen…

Great game!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never been much of a concert goer. Back in the nineties though, Hag put on a concert at one of the casinos here in Vicksburg. It was general admission where you sit where you want. First in the door, first choice. 
An hour before the show people kept walking by and telling me what time the show started. I kept telling them I knew. 
I was determined to get front row, center stage.

The concert was outside. At the end of the show, Hag apologized but said it had gotten too cold out there for him (it was on an outside back deck). I was disappointed because I had bought a CD I already had just to get it auutographed (for my Mom, you know).

Went downstairs and decided to eat. As I was eating, Hag, his band and his security walked in and they put them in the back in a private room. Of course guards made sure noone got in.

After eating I decided it was worth a shot.

Hearing the guards turning me down for entry, Hag stepped to the door and told them to let me in. I wound up having coffee and talking for a out an hours and a half with Merle Haggard.

He is one of the nicest, down to earth big name stars you'd ever want to meet.


----------



## superdav721

Lets see. Yesterday I was plumber. That ran over into today. But I did get some shop time. I worked on my plane and the wife wants a small coffee table. I was thinking walnut breadboarded with some birdseye.



































I agree Joe. Just think what was going though ole Archie's mind when they won.


----------



## superdav721

I know what William was working on. How about the rest of you guys. Any body building some thing?
My name is Sue is up in there with the Mississippi Squirrel


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As much as I hate football, I posted this on a other thread hoping for some clarification on this game:

Aint that the game where they go to the fifty yard line with their ball bats? I don't know why they have those. I guess it has something to do with them not being able to touch the ball with their hands. I'll bet that's hard considering the ball has to go over that net in the middle without touching it. And is it supposed to drop in that little hole in the ground before or after the pitchewr throws the ball?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna build a scrap bin tomorrow to get some more lumber off my floor, Then start on another shop cabinet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a good one Dave


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of these days I need to stop making sawdust and put a new top on my convertible. That is if I can find it under all of the sawdust…..


----------



## superdav721

Yep what William said. 
Marty I started sorting and stacking my scraps. It seems to help me. I even write the type of wood on the endgrain.
Thanks


----------



## superdav721

We had to have some humor to watch since Stumpy broke the internet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My favorite Ray Stevens song is, I'm My Own Grandpa!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy invented the internet???

*HUH?*

Oooooooh! He Broke the internet.

I got confused. Everyone knows that Al Gore invented the internet. It took a Stumpy to break it though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got that one William but it won't let me upload…..


----------



## superdav721

I forgot about that one William.
Yep Stumpy broke the internet. Quick get the gorilla glue…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's wrong with you? You can't fix no internet with gorilla glue. It'll go ape on the circuits.

You use bubble gum and duct tape.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the one I have


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Marty. The links working fine on my computer. 
Get SuperD to post it here. I don't know how.
He be the co-puker guy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Blue Cyclone

Since ya'll were talking about sports earlier. This is a song about wrestling. Close enough to sports. The call it sports entertainment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a different one than you posted, I tried to load it but it wouldn't let me. I found a link on youtube


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went and listened to it. It's the same song, but the video portion was done with a sims thing-a-ma-jig. I don't know how it all works.
Anyway, as long as you halfway understand the song. The video I linked is the original Ray Stevens video. It has the song playing while drawing out a family tree demonstrating how all of it came to be. The problem is it is just as confusing drawn out as the song makes it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna call it a day, Dave I'll let you know if I find anything interesting in Franklin tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty the sims version. wow
I can't say I've heard that one William. Funny. But all of his stuff was.
Thanks Marty


----------



## JoeLyddon

I'm cleaning up my shop… reorganizing tools that I want at hand so they aren't strung all over the bench…
Moving ******************** to more permanent places so I don't have to keep moving it around…
I am SO TIRED of moving ******************** to get to ******************** or to be able DO Something ALL OF THE TIME… then having to move the same o ******************** to do something else… I spend too much time MOVING ******************** AROUND!

I took a picture of it Before… I will take a picture After…

When I get it in good shape, I will be Starting to make Two Sam Maloof inspired Dining Chairs.

I have made all of the patterns that came with the plans.

I have the wood, Walnut, and have marked out where all of the Parts are.

The next major step will be to cut up all of the 8/4 Walnut planks… using a combination of the Circular saw and Table saws.

I hope to get that far this next week… I hope the rain that's supposed to come by on Tuesday doesn't mess me up.

So, that's what I am doing.

I hope to be able document the building of the chairs with still & video clips.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Super Dave… that church squirrel was a RIOT!

Thank you!


----------



## JoeLyddon

William… it's been a long time since I heard that GrandPa song & now a Video!

F U N N Y !

Thank you.


----------



## Kentuk55

not to change the subject/s or anything, BUT, can we please have Clint Eastwood as our President


----------



## superdav721

Joe I can wait to take a journey with you and your chairs. It will be great. Just take a deep breath and go slow. Enjoy the process, that is why we do what we do.
Your welcome.
Roger *AMEN!*
Stumpy are we there yet?
Post a picture or something
Jimmiey crickets!


----------



## Kentuk55

I know he'll "make our day"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy Nubs won't post a picture?
I'll post a couple of stump nub pictures.

STUMPY









NUB


----------



## StumpyNubs

Didn't you people go to bed last night? I got up and found 40 new comments!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleep is for when you are DEAD!!! That or after too many beers & you just pass out!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Hey Stumpy!*

*You get US all WOUND UP… real tight…*

... then you come along *and let go of the string…!!*

... what do you expect us to do after we have hit the windshield with a HUGE BIG SPLAAT!

(get out the windshield cleaner… we're splattered all over the place!)

We just HAD to do something to help us feel a little better before we went SPLAT again to BED!

... and you slept like a baby… while we were still trying to slowdown before hitting the windshield!

We honestly hope you had a very nice restful SLEEP last night…

... we did too… once we got in the mood to do it… LOL

Have another GREAT day … and night… LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just dropped a bundle on new software today. I'm installing it on a new computer. And I am doing my best to get the next episode done early this week.

Believe me, I didn't sleep well. Actually I was pretty upset about it, and embarassed…


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hey Stumpy…

I was only KIDDING… you KNEW that didn't you?!

Us old computer pro's know how it goes…
... that little old lady in Pasadena does some strange things once in awhile…
... that's who WE blame when crazy unexplainable things happen…
... she's STILL at work… after all those years… still kicking!

I hope you're seeing daylight now…

Relax… Take it COOL… Take a Nap when you get tired… 
(you will solve the problem… in your dreams!)
... I've solved many a problem… in my dreams… YES, I really have!

Take care…

Good Luck!


----------



## JoeLyddon

... what kind of computer & s/w did you get?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I dreamed about winning the next tubafore contest…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box….... I dreamed you won too …... nothing more than a bloody nightmare though.


----------



## superdav721

Rex is back. You need to stop posting them funny pictures. I still aint right.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well …. almost back ….... still a little spaced out.


----------



## superdav721

Hey everybody Rex went to Mars

Glad to see ya. We have been picking on Stumpy' it seems his computers are under revolt.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I knew you were kidding Joe, but I also didn't want to sound indifferent about my screw-up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Are you sure you had "software issues" or is your new fangled shop made thingamajig contraption just not cooperating? Lol.


----------



## superdav721

Randy that when kaput first then his puter went kaput second.


----------



## Kentuk55

no biggy Stumps. sounds like ya need a few cases o woodwine ta make ya feel better. after havin some o them, you can really get creative wit a tubafore


----------



## Kentuk55

LOL superd….. when I first seen yer post, I thought you told Stumps to catapault his computer out the window…....... that is why they call it windows, isnt' it??


----------



## Kentuk55

Rex;; i think you meant yer from out there in space.. LOL ahahaha jus kiddin Rog/Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

I spend the day on the road and the thrad grows by 40 posts!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex went to mars. (Nice place. I've been there a few times)
Stump invented the internet, then broke it. (Don't know how that could have happened)
And someone threw their compuker out the window. (Was it window #7?)
Somthing about Stump bundling his software. (We won't go there, thank you)
Something about Stumpy's compuker beng revolting. (that explains a lot)

Then also, Stumpy said something about needing sleep.

Why do I need sleep?
I got coffee.
Haven't you read my responses? Like ever?
Go ahead. Just read the first part of this response.
Go ahead. I'll wait.

See, I understand everything perfectly in real time. Why do I need sleep?


----------



## superdav721

William have we had a little bit to much *COFFEE!!!!!*
Or have you been spraying lacquer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee?
You got coffee?
Why would you say I had too much coffee?
What does it mean to have too much coffee?
There is no such thing as too much coffee?
Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee,coffee.

Is that to much coffee?
Or too many coffees?

No, there is no such thing.
See?
*Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee,coffee.*

I'll check back in a bit.
Gotta go put on some coffee.


----------



## Kentuk55

Rob: where's yer smart phone??/ lol DON'T TEXT N DRIVE PLZ no matter how important Stumpy says it is


----------



## Kentuk55

LOL William… go git yerself a cup o jo


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't you know it, I take a leave of absence to visit relatives on Mars, and when I get back, the whole bloody crew is acting like big girl's blouses.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD, you need to go here.
You're the dovetail master. You need to build one.

Sorry about that guys. I started to send SuperD a PM. Then I remembered my Limberjerk duty of helping to up the post count for this thread.

Welcome back Rex! How was mars?
Come on over. I got *COFFEE!*


----------



## superdav721

We are wearing brazer's on our heads? Rex have you had to much coffee?


----------



## Kentuk55

hey now Rog/Rex, I've been to Mars also, without even leavin my chair !!!! OH, in the past in the past


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A friend just sent me this.









I sent him this:


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually the "new-fangled" machine works great. I did have to build it, then rebuild half of it, then rebuild the other half, then rebuild it all. But it cuts wood like my dog does cheese every time she stretches. I used it to do some work today!

You'll see it soon enough…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Joe said,
… I've solved many a problem… in my dreams… YES, I really have!

ME TOO! My best ideas come in my dreams.
Or
When I'm on the toilet.


----------



## Kentuk55

as soon as I git done typin this, I gotta go make William some coffee. I got a few more boards to cut before, well, no time to talk


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mars was OK William, their economy is good and at the end of the year they have an election to find a new leader for their part of the solar system. They have a 2 party system, Publicans and Dimcats, one of them promotes booze, while the other eats stupid felines.
I did try to post to LJs from Mars, but what with the sun spots and transmission delays I afraid my posts won't show up until next week …......Bad service provider, MOL (Mars OnLine)
The Plonkers from Pluto sent us the results of the Stump contest, they remarked how ugly the winner was with only two eyes and no antenna, but they are just jealous.

Oh well, back to earth, glad I didn't take the wife, I met a cute blue female with 3 boobs who could cook sheep's eyeballs better.
I'll have the pics ready in a day or two.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Did you use your "New Fangled" machine to fix the interweb thingy or to brew coffee???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, there's a lot to be said about ideas formed on the toilet. You can always sort out the good ideas from the bad ones, the good ones usually float to the top.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Rex. Would you PLEASE come over and explain to my wife that deep thinkers do their best work on the throne? 
She says I'm just so full of $#!+ that I have to go in there to make room for ideas to form.


----------



## superdav721

Yep Rex is back in full force. That was well written and even funny. Glad to have you back Roger.
Oh no now there are 2 Rogers. 
Stumpy how is the new software working out?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Dave, there are two, but only one speaks and writes English…...Ba Boom!!!! lol


----------



## superdav721

even funnier!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, and the "other" guy is really ZZ Top's brother, ZZ Bottom.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave it's not williams coffee, It's what he puts in it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I told ya'll earlier SuperD, he was stump bundling his software, whatever that means. We decided not to go there, remember? 
He may be a while.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The othr guy is named ZZ Bottom and doesn't speak english?

Is he from deep in the Ozarks? Or did Rex bring him back from Mars?

Leave it to Rex to go and bring back an alien.


----------



## superdav721

Marty what does he put it in?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I only put the normal stuff in it,

Start with coffee.
I prefer French Roast, but I'm down to the cheap stuff right now.
Sugar,
Rum,
Scotch,
Bourbon,
Pain killers,
Muscle relaxers.
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Oh, I'm sorry. Must have dozed off there. Just the normal stuff. Regular coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope those damned aliens ain't illegal and stealing our jobs!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Different kind of aliens DIY.
These kind steal our women for "scientific research".

They also like male rectums. So keep your pants on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Hey STUMPY!
Did you hear that?
Rex brought back rectum invading aliens from Mars.
I'm not sure what exactly you're doing with that bundled software, but what ever you do, KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, you forgot the kahlua…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"Na-Nu, Na-Nu!" (Hello!) William
Do these aliens get drunk on Ginger Ale?

William, be careful Mork ate coffee grounds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm drinking a ginger ale right now….. with a 'lil mix…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The breeding shows…....... anyone who is anyone who knows that good coffee (German, Dutch, Italian) only uses Baileys as a creamer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I'm out of kahlua. Sorry. Drank it all this morning.

DIY, no, they get drunk on sawdust. Why else do you think they agreed to come home with Rex?

Mork was used to these particular type of aliens. He had long since came to grips with the horrors they put him through by the time he met Mindy. Don't you remember how he used to sit with his bottom end up?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sounds like you are inferring that Stumpy got a bum deal?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex. We all can't be as refined as yourself kind sir.
I have never tasted Bailey's. And I've never been to Mars.
Why don't you help a poor guy out and take me to Mars with you next time you go?
I'll bring the coffee if you bring the Bailey's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, you have to pour whatever is on hand at the time….. Top shelf, bottom shelf…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

peasants.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eat coffee, drunk on ginger ale & sawdust. Just goes to prove there are many kinds out there, way way out there, if they're LJ'ers!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

As the night goes on and you find yourself getting closer to the floor, then you can only reach the bottom shelf…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There you go again Rex. You know I confuse easily.
Stump is messing with his software, or softy, or whatever. I DON'T KNOW.
From what I've read so far though,
You went to Mars, and brought back aliens. 
Now you're worried about Stumpy's bum?

Oh the room is spinning.

.

I'm going to stop with the non sense now.
This has been fun, but I'm going to have everyone thinking I believe in bum invading aliens brought back by Rex. They're going to read too much into all this and think I'm serious. I am not drinking, nothing but coffee. There are no aliens. Stumpy is working his butt off with some new video editing software. I am going to stop now.

Till next time.

Welcome back Rex. It's good to see you!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sean the price of coffee lately? It's up there with Gold. I guess soon we'll have Juan Valdez on a TV ad promoting coffee hoarding.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As the night goes on and you find yourself getting closer to the floor, then you can only reach the bottom shelf…..

Then when you can't reach the bottom shelf you lick up anything that smells of alcohol off the floor.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William, great fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why I haven't had my french roast lately Rex.
I buy it in the big 33oz. cans. This Master Chef CRAP I'm drinking is around six bucks a can. The french roast I usually drink is up to twelve bucks a can now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cus every time I go to the grocery Rex…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Goodnight?
Are you going to bed?
I didn't say I was going to bed just yet.
I'm just reeling back the silliness a little. Even I know I get out of hand sometimes.


----------



## DIYaholic

If it don't come thru a "Drive Up" window or from a microwave, I wouldn't know what it was!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are you talking about COFFEE from a drivethrough or microwave???
I wouldn't touch that stuff.
The stuff from the drive through will burn you. Haven't you heard?
And the microwave? I'd rather drink it cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave must have turned out the lights, Haven't heard from him in a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And why would anybody drink iced coffee???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I do like McD's mocha frape…..


----------



## superdav721

I go to the shop and do a little rasping on a plane and you guys are off the hook!
23 posts while I smoked 2 cigarets and did a little work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mostly "food" from windows & microwave. On occassion, I've been known to nuke yesterdays coffee!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No!
Not iced coffee. I just finish up a cold cup of coffee and pour a fresh one before I'd bother heating it up in the microwave. I wasn't saying I prefer cold coffee. I do find myself drinking it a lot because I get my mind on something and let a cup get cold on the work bench.

Don't know about SuperD, it shows he's still online. He may not want to be associated with that idiot on here right now from Mississippi. That guy acts crazy. He's an embarrassmentt to the great state of Mississippi. So SuperD may be distancing himself from him.


----------



## superdav721

You will be just fine I know there is 65 miles between you and me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, you mean the guy with the big plastic nose?

Dave did you get the wife's coffee table done?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I am not that keen on French coffee - don't like the added chicory (mud)
I much prefer African originated coffee which is the daddy of them all - coffee first came fro Ethiopia.
Italian, Dutch and German coffees are African (Aribica), they have a lot of taste with being bitter.
For espresso, you can't beat Italian, for smooth you can't beat Dutch and German coffee is strong and smooth, currently I get German coffee from Amazon - "Jacob's Kronung" which costs the same as crap you buy in the grocery store if you get it with Amazon's shop and save program, and it's delivered at intervals you select. Jacob's beans, ground or instant coffee is all good. You might want to try it?
Another important part of a good cup of coffee is the sugar - use brown Demerera or sugar Crystals - it makes a LOT of difference. I make my coffee in a French Press and it comes out great.
Now all you need is a REAL French baguette stick, butter to go with the coffee and you have a wonderful morning starter. mmmmmmmmm Bon appetite.


----------



## superdav721

The top is glued up, black walnut. I think I will breadboard all of the edge with birdseye. I have just enough stock, none to spare. Then we will look at the base.
Dogs are barking gata go check.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Edit.
Double post.

I know we're racking up a post count now. It's moving so slow that I lost the post that was here, reposted it, only to have my post and three other pop up at the same time.

Handplane of you Dreams my @$$.

Wait, how far are we behind???


----------



## boxcarmarty

You put much thought into it Rex. I just pour a cup and wait for it to wake my a$$ up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm talking about that Fly-Guy fellow named William. Something is seriously wrong with that guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what I said, the guy with the big plastic nose…..


----------



## superdav721

I am thinking about a pedestal or trestle bottom. I want to use a light wood and maybe try to ebonize it.


----------



## superdav721

And a plastic nose.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like the french press coffee. When I visited SuperD, he made me some. First time I'd had that.

It seems kind of labor intensive for someone like me though. Depending on the day and much I feel up to, I go through between three and five POTS a day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a pedestal with a trestle bottom???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Management asked me to cover my face on my profile picture. 
I had a picture up showing my ugly mug in its entirety for three days and they said the site new member sign ups dropped 100% and member participation dropped 87%. It was figured out that everyone who happened across one of my posts came down with a mysteriously ill stomach.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, believe me, a cup of coffee as I described is worth the effort. You know, too often today we tend to do things quickly like they are a pain instead of doing things properly and savoring the real thing. If it's worth the satisfaction, then it's worth the effort.
Similarly, the world seems to only want to run and eat instead of sitting around a table to a cooked meal and having conversations. It's also nice to have a "special meal" with all the place settings and cutlery instead of going out for a special meal at a restaurant where the ingredients are dubious and you table and chairs have a short lease life. It's just not the same.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only conversation I get at the table is the dog whining at me for a bite…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, with reference to your profile picture, I saw several of "your kind" while on Mars.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So the dog likes sausages Box?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

AMEN Rex.
Sometimes I don't know why we have anything in our house except the bedrrooms and kitchen. 
When we aren't asleep (or at the shop) everyone is in the kitchen/dining room area.


----------



## superdav721

Marty something to ponder on. hmmmmm
Roger at my house we go sit in a room with no electronics but the light bulb. At first the girls hated it but as they got older they will come to the table even if its just me and there mother eating. They will sit down and begin just talking. That is when you learn of everyone's day and joke around a bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My kind? I resemble that comment.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, my kids constantly try to fight it, but here, when the meal is served, they know to be at the table. Hats off, we say grace, no cell phones, no TVs, no radios. It's family time. If they don't like that or don't want to eat, they can sit here anyway. I've had some of them come to the table a few times saying they weren't hungry. I've NEVER had one though leave the table before eventually reaching for something to eat and joining the conversation.
As for the eating, I have a saying around my house. If you come around meal time and leave hungry, it's your own damn fault.

The other funny part is all the kids that come here. No, not my kids, friends of my kids. All of them (well, the ones that already know us) look in the refridgerator when they come in. Most of them say they never get home cooked meals at their house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've been throwing a pencil at some paper to see if it looks like a new kitchen trestle table


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the exact legs on the table under all that particle board that I use for a work bench.
You have worked on it SuperD. You know how sturdy it is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And if it ever gets loose, just use a thicker wedge and tap it in a little tighter, table is sturdy again.


----------



## superdav721

I have a pair of new mortice chisels a 1/4 and 3/8 and I am itching to give them a workout. I like a lot of that design Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I want to make it a slider so I can put a leaf in it…..


----------



## superdav721

I just posted something and it didn't post. OK I'll post it again. I have a new set of mortice chisels a 1/4 and 3/8 that I am dieing to give a workout. Marty I like a lot of that design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just noticed the only difference between the photo and the table I've been using for my workbench.
On mine, the wedge goes in vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did get my scrap box built today, It's 6'x2'. Now I can get my scraps off of the floor…..


----------



## superdav721

I posted the second time and the first on appeared. yall are posting to dang fast. Or Stumpys computer is running the show


----------



## superdav721

12 square feet of scraps. Thats a lot of scraps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is your center horizontal instead of vertical?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will damn near fill it up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm having the same problem SuperD. 
It must be Stumpy's computer. 
It is *HIS* thread after all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, the boards are oriented exactly like you have pictured. The hole for the wedge in cut so the wedge goes down through the widest part of the center stretcher board though.


----------



## superdav721

I have only made the top. The sky is the limit on the design of the bottom. I am thinking thin and dark. The top will be small 16" by 26".


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have it sitting beside my woodrack with some veneer slid in on the back side of it…..

mine just did it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I lost a post


----------



## superdav721

William they had to replace a server last time. Might need a second one added. Whats this I hear about guys getting suspended?


----------



## DIYaholic

Belongs to Stumpy???

This is the INTERWEB, it belongs to everyone, even the aliens!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex is proof they have landed…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Eddie just knocked on your shop door…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think it's something we have to worry too much about. I hope not anyway.
They have suspended several people for a week at a time. Horizontal Mike and CR1 I know got suspended. I don't know if anyone else did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, In reference to our speed posting, I have dual monitors in front of me. I can do two things at once…..


----------



## superdav721

yep Eddie stopped by. OK my dang dogs wont stop barking. Me and the maglight and the Glock are going to take a look.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dog is a watch dog, he sits and watches everybody…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's not back yet william, there must be blood involved…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just finished that pot of coffee and I'm going to let ya'll have it. I'm going to bed.


----------



## superdav721

Mine have been at it for an hour, I go outside, they shut-up. I come in they start up again. Must be a big critter outsde an he hides when I come out. OK guys bed time. I had a great time. Peace and out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a good one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, We are at #1220, Goodnight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Who's turning off the lights???


----------



## DIYaholic

OK, I'll shut off the stereo also!

Night all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And so another day of intriguing bull******************** comes to an end. Our hero Stumpy Nob finds himself in a XXX movie which eventually blue screened on him.
Meanwhile, all the other buggers sat around drinking coffee and learning intimate details of body parts and fantasy's.
Come back tomorrow and find out what got Stumpy stumped, what obnoxious additive William has in his morning brew, and if Dave ever found his dog.
We'll have the main news from Mars and the weather forecast from Box's navel.

And that's the way it is….....goodnight Walter.


----------



## superdav721

Say Goodnight Gracie
~~~~
~~~
~~
~
Goodnight Gracie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes George. Are you bringing that huge cigar to bed? mmmmmm Heavana !!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let's keep it clean, folks…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

*OMG LJ"S was down for 4 hours*


----------



## DS

It was down for four hours, but that didn't keep you guys from posting 115 times since I went to bed last night. My email was flooded from this thread. (Who gave these guys permission to hijack this thread anyways?!)

It is all fun and games until someone has to unwatch this thread in order to preserve email integrity.

I'm out West and didn't even notice LJ's was down-apparently they had to switch to a new server because of all the traffic from this thread. Either that, or Stumpy broke something! LOL!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thought it was Stumpy's fault! Glad to see Stumpy DIDN"T break LJs like he broke that there interweby thing!!! Lol.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Coffee anyone?


----------



## superdav721

William, Rex is calling you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Four hours, huh… oops…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh, and DS… I invoted anyone who wanted to hijack this thread a while back. Talk all you like, it keeps it at the top of the fourm and then when I update it with show info, or the next contest, everyone will see it. So, as you were…

One more thing… the show issues delayed me a bit, but you three prize winners haven't been forgotten! I'll get to is ASAP!


----------



## superdav721

What did I win, oh one certified Stumpy Nubs Tubafore weeeeeeeeeee
Stumpy your last post was 1 2 3 4


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex I Googled internet problem spots and it gave me this. What does it mean???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Box, that's where H-Mike lives. Could it be an omen?


----------



## DS

Stumpy, I knew about the Free to Hijack status of this thread-I was just getting some jabs in.
It's all good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

@DS - I'm having the opposite problem now. All of my LJ e-mails are suddenly going to my spam box…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

More info on Jacobs Coffee.
You can order both of these coffees from Amazon who deliver them free on a schedule you make. You can skip a shipment, change the schedule etc.
Jacob's Coffee Jacobs Kronung Instant,* 7.05-Ounce (Pack of 2)*









Save an extra 15% with Subscribe & Save: Sign up to have this item delivered at a regular interval of your choice, and the current price drops to* $17.24* ($1.23 / oz) . Shipping is always free. No fees, no risks, no obligations. *This is for 2 jars*

Jacobs Kronung Coffee, *17.6-Ounce Vacuum Packs (Pack of 3)*








Save an extra 15% with Subscribe & Save: Sign up to have this item delivered at a regular interval of your choice, and the current price drops to *$16.83* ($0.32 / oz) . Shipping is always free. No fees, no risks, no obligations.
Note that these packs are more than one pound each.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Roger,

What is so special about that coffee… compared to say Folger's Classic Roast?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Joe, it really is great coffee. Read the customer responses on Amazon.
I do like really good coffee which is full bodied but not bitter. This coffee is a real treat and you will find out how good it is against the "local" brands. Folgers is S. american coffee transplanted, and it just does not have the same soil as Aribica African coffee grows in, coffee is NOT a native plant of S. America.
The prices using the Amazon "Subscribe and Save" service are good and are 15% less than their advertised prices, add to that no shipping cost or taxes and you have a real bargain.
Sandra and I do a lot of our shopping on Amazon's Subscribe and Save. Repetitive grocery and housewares/goods regularly purchased at your grocery store are all available on the Amazon service. We get all our paper goods, washing soap , regular grocery or pantry items, cleaners, cookies, condiments etc., we practically only go to the local store for perishable stuff like milk, eggs, bread, meat etc.. For retired people (and for others) it's a great way to save and not run out of things, and save that trip to the grocery store to haul home a trunk load of regularly used stuff.

Back to coffee, my wife drinks taster's choice, so do I at times as a mouthwash!!! So my Jacobs coffee is a real daily treat sorting the rough from the sublime. My "special" coffee is served in a demi-tasse cup with Demerara or Sugar crystals (Rock) sugar and a small drop of heavy cream (or Baileys if it is my nightcap). It does not get much better than that and taking a Biscotti with it is sublime.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Roger, Thanks for the tips on Amazon… I haven't seen that stuff at all… I like Amazon… especially the FREE shipping part…

I'll check it out…

Not too long ago, I got a Laser Printer because I was SICK of getting sucked for cartridges…
*
I found this printer on Amazon... was the best price around!
*
I love it… I love Amazon!


----------



## DS

Wow! This thread really IS all over the place…

I suppose it's asking too much to focus a bit….even hijacked.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I thought we could talk about ANYTHING…

I know what you mean… we are all over the place!

What do you suggest we do? LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ds251: Please note that this is a Full Spectrum thread.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Joe:

got this one from Neweeg for $69.99 shipped

SAMSUNG ML Series ML-2525W Workgroup Up to 24 ppm Monochrome Wireless Laser Printer


----------



## DS

Perhaps a little bit of Stockholm Syndrome kicking in. We're beginning to sympathize with our captors!

Don't let me stop you all. Printers, Coffee, Amazon, Groceries, Texas, Stumpy breaking things, LJ's being down and Havana Cigars… then there's me complaining. heheheh


----------



## superdav721

I am still at work can you guys keep all the chit chat to a minimum. I aint never going to get any thing done.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Roger… Looks a lot like my Brother printer!
... mine was Highly Rated by Consumer Reports… LOL

Amazon is good…


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was so much commotion in here, I had to stop and see what was going on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Joe, I could use a laser printer. Would you have one shipped to my house?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe you and Rex could chip in on it…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys Look what I did today


----------



## StumpyNubs

We go through a couple printers a year, and not cheap ones either. My ink and toner budget is as big as some people's grocery budget!

But it could be worse. I remember when I bought my first color printer. It was a Canon Bubble Jet that cost $400 and took half the day to print something. Forget about photos, the ink would have cost more than the camera! Of course there were no consumer digital cameras back then… WOW, things sure have changed in the last couple decades!


----------



## Kentuk55

wow! I was tryin to post this mornin at 7:15am, and it said LJ's was down for maintanance until 7am…. I knew somethin was up, cuz LJ's wasn't then. @superd: nice lil plane.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave… How well does it cut?

Looks cool…

How do you hold it?


----------



## superdav721

Roger and Joe She just got ran through the bandsaw to cut the shape. I have a lot of rasp work ahead of me. But I had to push it once across a piece of pine. She did pretty well. Its heavy. and the blade is 2 inches. Joe you place your forward hand o the front edge. That doesn't feel to bad. Then you push on the rear. I haven't found a comfortable spot there. This is the first krenov I have ever owned. And I have the final shaping to do. So I can talor the fit as I go.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice plane Dave. Give us some photos of it in action!

So… I've got that biscuit joinery machine done. (When I say "done" I mean the prototype that I cobbled together, chopped up and changed until I got it right!) I used it today to do some more glue=ups for my tool cabinet. (This is all going into this week's show) It really works nice. Sure beats using the hand-held version!

Anyway, I started on my next "invention" today. I call it my "Super-dooper Joinery Machine". It's a cross between a horizontal router, a pattern router and a horizontal boring machine. It cuts joints with a vertical pantograph like the Woodgears' "panto-router", except it accepts larger stock, and also has an XY sliding table that can be used to cut slots, tenons, mortises and even sliding dovetails, It's all micro adjustable, and has a series of jigs for dovetail joints, box joints, integrated dowel joints, etc.

Look for it on an upcoming episode…


----------



## Kentuk55

I wanna Laser printer too. thnk u


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy. Videos are coming.
Now on your stuff. *COOL* I cant wait to get a peak. Charles Neil once said" If a picture is worth a thousand words than video should be worth one hundred thousand." Bring it on there fellow woodworker.


----------



## JoeLyddon

All you guys that want a Brother Laser printer like mine, just send me the money & I will Order & send them to you. LOL

Stumpy… How will your Biscuit machine be better than a normal Biscuit Joiner cutter?
When are you going to Publish the Video?


----------



## DamnYankee

Since we have "lost focus" and are free to talk about anything (and apparently we are) I've got this itch ….

Just kidding


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not the 7 year one is it?


----------



## DamnYankee

5056/4. (how many posts to this "thread"h


----------



## superdav721

Wood, you guys remember wood?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mmmmmm Wood? would that be Timber or Lumber?


----------



## superdav721

I like timber. I like the way it sounds.


----------



## DIYaholic

I like the smell of wood in the morning…..yeah, I like morning wood!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy morning wood smells?
It got *QUIET* tonight. Where is William? Rex? Marty? Anybody?
I ordered my part to fix my bike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey! I'm not anybody…I'm somebody, though.

Nice bike. What part were you waiting on?

I'm waiting on a few parts also. Namely ALL the parts!!! I really don't know much of bikes. However, I used to ride a CB 750K & a KZ 650 before that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*whoa Dave, what at coincidence, I too ordered a part for my bike.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have only ridden 3 motor bikes ….... a long while ago;
A Norton 16H, a Matchless 500 and a Vincent Black Lightening.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I would have liked to have seen you on the kz. 
And roger a Vincent wow.
I had to ride to go to college and 3 years of that in all weather was enough for a bit. I want a Harley, but with children in the house that will be further down the road. The v-star has a beautiful rake to it and the way gas prices are now you can't beat it. I broke 7 rear spokes and its been a nightmare on repair. New parts $750, you pay to lace the spokes, true the rim and then I would have to buy a tire. I found a whole rear wheel off a wrecked bike for $300. Its off a year newer model. I pray it all matches up. She is shaft driven and it has to be just right. And if I get her running my shop time goes down. But there is no other feeling. Its the modern day horse and freedom.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Vincent HRD Black Lightening 1948-1952*









*Me riding the Vincent to work*


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,

How the hell did you brake 7 spokes???? Besides your pride, was anything else hurt?
My friends are trying to get me on another bike, we'll see.

I like your signature tag line, I use it all the time. Another one that I like to use is (great to tell students/kids studying for exams): Just remember, What you don't know…....You can't forget!


----------



## superdav721

Roger you are defiantly a horizontal thinker. funny.
Randy I had a wobbly for a few days. The ware on my front tire changed. So i bought a new front. That was not the problem. I lost one rear spoke and they started to domino break. I stopped before the oh sh$# this is going to leave a mark happened. You have to check each spoke periodically. I hadn't for a while. You just tap each one with a wrench and it should ping like a guitar string. If it makes a lower pitch sound just tighten it up a it and your good to go.
Are you in education? I have worked for my school district for 12 years. Info Tech. My favorite is- Let me walk a mile in your shoes and I will be a mile further down the road, with your shoes. And you will be bare foot


----------



## superdav721

Roger I would love to own one and give it the care it deserves.


----------



## DIYaholic

No, not in education, directly. I was a manager for Marriott, dining services at local university. Oh, how beautiful the scenery was!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back, I experienced technical difficulties, but nothing that was able to shut me down for more than a few hours. I think it was a bad case of Stumpy syndrome.

Dave, nice bike, and nice plane. Where's the power cord?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I can see by the way you ride a bike, that you've been on a full tilt for quite some time now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think they all turned the lights off…..


----------



## superdav721

click


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning Dave…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have never owned a motor bike, only ridden the 3 I mentioned for a short ride. The Norton was a WW2 dispatch rider bike and was a side valve engine. The Matchless belonged to a friend and the Vincent was owned by a friend who was nuts about Vincent HRD. He had a Black - Lightening, Shadow, Knight and Prince as well as a Rapide which had a Steib sidecar and even a Comet single cylinder. The knight was almost totally enclosed with a handle to to kick out the rest stand ….. awesome.
He claimed the world speed record for std bike and side car was held for many years by Vincent @ 199 mph. This guy also had another classic, a Brough Superior which was water cooled.
I have never been tempted to getting a bike because everyone else on the road is a serious danger to you, but I do admire great engineering.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel the same way Rex, I love to ride, but I don't trust the idiots out there so I just put the top down on my convertible instead…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry guys.

I'v had one of those "hurt like hell but I don't give a $#!+ I'm gonna do what I'm gonna do and to hell with it if I pay for it later" days.

It is 2:20 AM and I am just now getting online since my last post on here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did get a lot done though. I'll post an update on it all on our current project post.

I'll post a link here when I have it up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Look forward to it William. I'm signing off for the night soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I have done a lot Rex, so it'll take a bit to get it up. 
I'll probably be up all night. I'm hurting too bad to sleep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It looks like I missed more fun tonight though. I hate that. It's been one of those rough times though today. When I get like this, it's better to do something to try to keep my mind occupied, or I slip into depression. Also, I don't like being around anyone, especially my kids, when I'm like that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the fun will be around always, every day is a new fun day. Rough days here and there are to be expected, and yes, diverting your troubled mind to a non inflammatory area is the best thing to do. Just try to rise above it all 'cos the more you let it get to you, the more it takes to pull out of it …....wasted energy.
Hope you feel better … tomorrow is another day for you to enjoy.
Signing off now, see you tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gentlemen,

I got sick enough to stay in bed a couple days and it takes half the morning to catch up on one little thread. Whatever this flu bug that is going around heer is a nasty one. I think it interesting that, while this thread has lumbered off onto many paths, we are (mostly) friends just yakking. This is what it is all about. I remember going with grand pa to the blacksmith's shop to get something fixed and the work would take 30 or 40 seconds but the visit a couple of hours. In the town where my dad lives, they have a restaurant that is the town square each morning. The men have coffee at 6:30, the ladies come in at 9:00, the banker and business guys come in at ten. More buisness is transacted in that restaurant than anywhere else in town.

This is kind of like the rstaurant.

Dave, It looks like your little plane is fit with bevel down, will it work bevel up as well? It reminds me a little bit of my little stanley block plane in size and appearance. That looks like a sweet little plane


----------



## superdav721

Good morning Marty
Ha I built it for an old iron I had that had no chip breaker. She wouldn't keep an edge, it was brittle. So I had to get a modern iron with a chip breaker. And yes that flipped the bevel and made me scratch my head. I had to fix and change things after the glue up of the body.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My dad had a Harley Sportster when I was a kid. A beautiful bike. His was a bit nicer than the one in this photo (his had a lot more chrome), but this is the only red 1973 I could find.










Actually, it looked very much like this 2012… they haven't changed much in 40 years!










*Joe*- "How will your Biscuit machine be better than a normal Biscuit Joiner cutter?"... I always found that it was hard to get a clean cut with a hand-held version. It tends to rock as you plunge, which makes a loose hole. Plus, you have to clamp the board down, etc. With my bench mounted version you can just set the board on it, pull a handle to plunge and do multiple holes by sliding the board as you plunge. It's very fast and accurate. I love it already. I don't use biscuits often, but now that I have this thing I will likely use them a lot more for edge-gluing and even attaching face frames to cabnets.

The second thing is this… a good biscuit joiner will cost you $100+. But a cheap Harbor Freight one costs about $40 on sale, and is just fine for this setup. (That joiner has a terrible fence setup, so it is not great as a hand held unit, but this setup discards the fence)


----------



## Kentuk55

superd: nice sled (m/c) that exhaust system looks like some sort o octopus stickin out everywhere?? here's a pic o my sled


----------



## Kentuk55

looks like a motorcicle show ta me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HamS, Hope you get to feeling better.
Yep, it's just like retired old farts meeting at the country store and discussing everything under the sun over a cup of coffee and maybe a bacon or sausage biscuit.
Says a lot about retention of traditional values, the way it should be.
Enjoy


----------



## DamnYankee

I N E E D T O M A K E S A W D U S T ! B E E N T O O L O N G !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I NEED TO MAKE COFFEE ! BEEN TOO LONG


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Do you need me to throw you a stick???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'll throw you one too, you can stir your coffee with it…..


----------



## superdav721

I am getting reading glasses. Now yall are in trouble. I can see my* joinery!*


----------



## DS

This thread is starting to get to be too much for me… All this talk about morning wood and loose biscuit holes is messing with my mind.

I did get to spend some time in the shop last night with my new (to me) Jet tablesaw. It cuts pretty well. I cut a couple of Ebony table tops.

It's kinda wierd now, my wife has taken to text messaging me instead of coming into the shop to talk to me. It's like it's* MY *space now… too cool. Pics here if anyone's interested.


----------



## DIYaholic

superdav721,
Yeah, that's why I don't wear my glasses & stay blind drunk!!! It don'ts maatier whats me jiontz louk liks!!~~ZZzzz


----------



## Kentuk55

seems a bit quite so far, from "the boyz in the hood", whoops, I mean. the "boyz in da wood"


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS-* You're making "TABLETOPS" out of ebony? Money must grow on trees in your shop! (Or at least ebony does.)

Oh… and for *everybody-* as for the "morning wood" and such stuff… keep it clean folks, this is a family thread…

(Except for Rex. Old people can't help what they say.)


----------



## HamS

Stumpy,

I bought a Porter Cable biscuit jointer machine a couple years ago and I love it. I use it to put solid lumber edges on veneer plywood. Will your contraption accept my PC jointer? (Not that your finely crafted and superbly engineered tool is a contraption.)

Ham


----------



## DS

The ebony is a veneer on a Birch substrate. (It looks solid enough when done.) The granite tops for the Ebony Bar fell through and it was redesigned with Ebony and Glass Tops on Stainless Steel standoffs.

I can't believe this thing is still hanging around my shop. It was done weeks ago waiting on the Granite guy. Now he's outta the picture.


----------



## superdav721

Ds251 ebony table tops. this we have to see.
Randy ew funnie dudde
Stumpy dont pick on Rex. He cant help it.
And referring to Hams biscuit statement. Have you guys ever noticed the biscuits swelling later and showing up in the finished product.


----------



## DamnYankee

Aaahhhhhh….I feel better now….made some sawdust…..almost literally just ran some wood through the saw just to smell the dust


----------



## superdav721

I have to go out of town this weekend. There goes my shop time. Crap. But on the high side, I will be shopping for antique tools.


----------



## superdav721

Rob do you feel better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- I don't see why it wouldn't work. But, you have to really strip it down (remove fence, base, handle, etc.) It would be a shame to do that to a nice joiner. I say keep that one for the instances where you may still want a hand held one (although I think this machine could be used in almost all instances) and buy one of the cheap HF models when it goes on sale for about $30 or so.

The machine will be on this week's show and then I will be making the plans available shortly. (There will be a small charge for the plans, not much, just gotta raise some cash for some new filming equipment..)

*Dave*- Are you serious about the biscuits swelling? Or are you talking about your wife's cooking?

Wood biscuits are designed to swell, it makes them fit nice and snug. If they are doing it so much that it deforms the surface of the wood, your doing something wrong. Either the slot is way to close to the edge, and/or your cutter is making the slots too tight.


----------



## DamnYankee

The smell of sawdust…gotta love it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yankee*- I have the habit (perhaps a bad one) of sniffing the edge of walnut boards right after I run them through the saw. I love that smell! Of course too much will make you really sick, especially if you're doing a lot of sanding.

I wonder if I could sniff the edge of the board as the kerf comes off the blade for an even fresher walnut smell…


----------



## DamnYankee

yeah…I can see it now…woodworker looses nose sniffing kerf….imagine what all the safety nuts would say about that (FYI - I take my safety seriously….others can't watch a video without commenting on some safety issue…just saying)


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay for my good LJ buddies here on the "Hijacked Thread"....I am trying to make a router template (actually two - a positive and a negative of the same pattern as pieces must be inlayed into the other. The pattern has curves to it that need to be good clean curves. How do you recommend cutting them? I've tried my scroll saw, but I don't seem to be able to follow the curve like I want to.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wonder if a saw blade smells any different when it's moving at high speed?

...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanywho… I went back to the antique store and bought that Keen Cutter scraper. I'm far to lazy to get up and take a photo of it right now, but I'll be using it in this week's show to scrape glue off the cabinet panels.

I've never used one of these, so I wonder… how do you sharpen it? It has a Stanley blade in it (a Sweetheart one!) that has a cambered bevel that looks like it was done with a rasp and honed on a concrete sidewalk. Should I just redo the bevel? Or should I sharpen it like a cabinet scraper?

Here's a couple of photos I picked of the internet. One is the Stanley version most people are familiar with. The other is the Keen Kutter one (circa 1910)


















And THIS is the scraper I would gladly trade my Keen Kutter for! It's a James Bouffard, Lynwood, Massachusetts, patented May 18, 1899.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I heard Maloof speak of the dislike of them for that reason. I have never used them. But your explanation does make sense. Now I have you know my wife's biscuits are outstanding. Now her mothers biscuits, well her dad drove a nail in with one once. That is no lie.
Rob thanks for the visit
I have a friend of mine that has a black walnut stand of 125 trees. His dad planted them when he was young for Kevin's retirement. We got the bright idea to sell the nuts. Most everyone wants the nuts shelled. I know why. Those things are armored. They are imposable to get into. And when your done your as black as tar. Oh but do they taste good fresh. We had to put them in a vise and crush them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, that's one of the benefits about being old, people will make allowances for what you say and do, while sighing and looking forward to the time when they are set free too.
Being an old fart LJ is just like having a disabled parking card, you can park anywhere and take the short route to where you are going and argue with jerks parked in the reserved areas. The only drawback is that even if it leaves you a real short distance on your footmobile, often you need contraptions to make that short trip.

Just like Mel said, "It's Good to be King" (Rex).

DYankee, You were saying "I am trying to make a router template (actually two - a positive and a negative of the same pattern as pieces must be inlayed into the other. "
Suggestion from a wise old fart; If the project is giving you so much consternation, then why don't you just make the positive template and leave the nasty negative one alone?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening everybody,

Rex I found you a 4-wheeler to get around on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I seen some pieces in an auction and thought about you. Give me a minute and I'll chase them down…..


----------



## superdav721

I dyed my plane *purple*. Well the bottle said wine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

These will be auctioned off Saturday morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty.


----------



## superdav721

Stop it your making my mouth water. What kind of auction?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's an estate auction that is about an hour from here…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh I wish I could go. But this weekend we are taking my next to the youngest to see her boyfriend at MS State. We will drop her off for the after noon and I will go antique shopping. That is How I find a lot of my tools. Most are crap and overpriced. But you will find a gem every now and then. And mostly in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may run over there Saturday. Pick out your pieces and give me your top bid. Maybe I can cover them if they don't get to crazy…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty the planes with the wooden screws. $20.00 a piece. Look for bad checks in the wood, rot, and the screws missing chunks of threads, obvious homemade repairs, if any of that then no. The one on the top left has got me the double or split wedge is confusing. The next one is a molding plane with a large profile. Next picture a threaded plow plane, marking gauge of course and then next one I don't know, maybe a groove plane. Now if the first one is the mate of the groove, a tongue plane. I cant tell. Start the bid at $1 and see if you get lucky. I would say a $40.00 cap and see what you can get. Please don't go out of your way. Fuel is to expensive. 
Thanks a LOT.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just recognize the plow plane. Isn't it suppose to have a fence on the side? The others I can't tell 'til I get there and look at them…..


----------



## superdav721

Yes, here is a wedged plow I refurbed.


----------



## superdav721

Off to the shop to smoke and sand back in a few.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're not sniffing that walnut are you? Speaking of walnut, My pony placed 29th out of 70 in the race…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

nice plow, You could really turn some dirt with that…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Hey Box: My transport is nothing like that old fart's walker.
I actually have 2 vehicles, one that I use for shopping, especially at Wal-Mart. *










*The other which I only use for the Friday night cruises down the main drag and pick up chicks with, also use it for church on Sunday.*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it Rex, I'll have to get me one in about 100 years…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*News Flash:

Stumpy Nubs New Movie Pirated. See it Here.*

Diaper Wars!-powered by flowgo.com


----------



## JoeLyddon

Dave…

On your walnut cracking…

We have a few walnut trees nearby… and a few crows…
The crows get them in their beaks, fly real high, and let them loose over the hard road or sidewalk, then, it's bombs away… they hit the ground… break… the crows come down and pick it apart eating what they can…

That's the way they do it…


----------



## superdav721

Marty I got 1 vote.hmmmmmmm wonder where that came from. I hadn't even looked till you said something.
Roger have you pimped your walker? Nice bling…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Joe, Do you have any trained crows for sale???


----------



## JoeLyddon

Roger…

Yep, I can Stumpy doing just that!

Funny!


----------



## superdav721

Joe I almost got a piece of steel and a ford truck and drove over them.Them suckers are hard.As hard as mt head.


----------



## superdav721

Roger flogo is one of the best.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And we didn't even get a t-shirt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Is that coffee table done yet???


----------



## superdav721

No my da-gum real job gets in the way. Oh yeah the eye doctor got a hold of me today. Seems I need reading glasses. Now maybe I'll stop marking and cutting my fingers instead of the board.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to start a cabinet job tomorrow. I've been drawing out the sink base today. I think I have an acceptable version….. A little big but you get the idea…..


----------



## superdav721

Very nice, is it art deco ?


----------



## DamnYankee

G O O D M O R N I N G . . . . . L U M B E R J O C K S !

Rex - because I really need both to make this work, or at least I think so. I've used pattern following bits in the past but not for an inlay project. This project is a lot like putting in bowties, but their not bowties, they are several differenct shapes.


----------



## superdav721

MORNING


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I slept on that question last night, and it wasn't very comfortable. Unless you know somebody with a CNC, you could make your first temp, use it to draw and hand route your matching temp as close as possible. Just leave a hair heavy and hand sand til it fits…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..

Rob, You making a Damn Yankee Signature temp???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sure wish I had a Stumpy soap to watch today. Can the new software hold its own? Does the new machine become firewood? Does McNugget run off with shop dog? Stay tuned right here for the next exciting episode of *"How does Stumpy Turn?"*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I actually thought McNugget was gone the other day. I have 4 hens, which live in a little condo just outside the shop door. The other night I went out to check on them and only three were there. My wife and I looked everywhere, in both the first and second story of the condo. No McNugget! Their little "neighborhood" (which includes their home, a rabbit hotel and some various other little "buildings" which are mostly animal food and supply storage) is enclosed by privacy fences, and while McNugget has been allowed out to roam around before, she has never been able to get over the fence.

Anyway, we searched the neighborhood (I mean the real neighborhood that I live in) with flashlights and had to give up. All the next day I wondered about her, until the evening when I went out there again and there she was, right inside the condo with her sisters as if nothing had happened! Now, I had discovered the night before that the door was unlatched (not open, the little hook latch was just undone), but I had then latched it. So even if she was able to get out, how did she get back in?

There's a topic to blow your minds today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Why did the (McNugget) chicken…._?

Fill in the blank!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a chicken story for ya while you're pondering the case of the missing McNugget. My neighbor has chickens in his back yard. One of them had a bad leg and some other problems so he rung his neck one day and put the chicken in a large leaf bag. He left the bag sitting in the yard so he could fill it up with more yard debris. After a couple of hours of sitting there he heard a noise, looked over, and watched this dead chicken jump out of the bag. He ran the yard for another 6 months before he finally dropped dead…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I strangled a chicken once. It took forever to kill it. Those suckers don't die easy. I even twisted his head 180 degrees and he still wouldn't die! So much for giving him a quick, humane end… I felt sick over that for days!

I'm off to the shop to do some filming…


----------



## JoeLyddon

The chicken obviously went into the condo from another window, door, crack, etc. LOL

... or someone else unlocked, opened the door & let it in! (and latched when done). LOL

Better yet… just ask her!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here I sit at 3 o'clock in the afternoon, ran out of heating fuel in the shop. I continued to work 'til I started seeing my breath. Hopefully it will get here soon…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did ask her. She said BAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

Marty- Believe it or not, we've had more days at or near 40 here than cold ones this winter! It's the warmest winter I can remember. Meanwhile, where I lived for a time in Eastern Europe they are having their coldest winter in years. People are freezing to death.

Is it global warming, or global cooling?

I suppose either way it's the fault of my grandmother for using all those cans of hairspray when I was growing up…


----------



## HamS

I have a story about chickens and raising them and a poor chinese guy that did not understand exactly what american suburban life is like. I cannot do the story justice in text on a screen, but suffice it to say he found out it was not a good idea to cut the head of a chicken off with a hatchet and let it run around in the back of an apartment. He had bought three of these chickens live like they always did in China. he still had to kill the other two so he strangled them. The only problem was he did not know the word strangle so he went to his dictionary and it said "choke" Now imagine an american office with a chinese guy talking about this and using the word choke instead of strangle in reference to killing a chicken, and how long it took. We were rolling on the floor and the poor guy did not have a clue.

I have a nice fire going in the shop, it will be warm enough to do a glue up in about an hour. Meanwhile a little lj'ing and supper etc. It is good to be over the cold. I got the stove full, the fire box full and enough wood inside to last the weekend BEFORE it snows tonight


----------



## Kentuk55

bcmarty: Stumps definately deserves an Emmy, or a gold plated somethin


----------



## Kentuk55

Stumpy: I believe Rog/Rex will have the answer to your dilemma on McNugget


----------



## Kentuk55

cross the road is the answer Randy, or should I say the question???? now, I'm confused


----------



## DamnYankee

If one chicken is McNugget what are the others named?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Only McNugget has a name. She's special. When you open the door she walks right out talking to you, she isn't the least bit afraid of you picking her up, and she is always trying to get out so she can strut around in front of the bunny cages.

The others just cry for food and poop.

I used to have an elderly neighbor just like that…


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy does the chicken pin have a top?


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Good question!*


----------



## DamnYankee

Maybe its a mole-chicken alien hybrid


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh I Know! The rabbits taught it how to to burrow.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has a small version of Hogan's Hero's in his back yard. Is Stumpy Shultz? Or Clink?
I see nothing I know nothing…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, It has been unusually warm here, about 10 degrees warmer than up there. It has me spoiled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There talking a snow mix tomorrow night into Saturday. May not try to make that trip Saturday morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Bad weather not good. Dont you get out in that slick stuff. Stay home and wait on heating fuel. Tomorrow here it will be in the low sixties. My bike wheel has entered the state. Dave has new glasses.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my heat back up. Spent a couple more hours out there tonight doin some more glue-ups. Will be turning some spindles out tomorrow. It will be cold here this weekend but warm back up a bit next week…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just got in the house. Why aint noone got no darned coffee made?
Looks like I'll have to do it myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We've done switched to the harder stuff William. By the way, you're out of scotch…..


----------



## superdav721

William, Marty has been to your house, ahahahahah


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, there's a set of Millers Falls Boy Scout carving set at a auction here in town…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

What would you say, 1930's-40's???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never had scotch recently marty. You weren't in my bedroom were you? If you were, there's a jug there for when I'm down and don't have my leg brace on. It's my P-jug.

You did scare me though. So I went and checked.
Nope, Jose is still right where I left him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

i just posted some photos here of the current progress with the project. It's updated in the original post toward the bottom of it.


----------



## superdav721

Nice set Marty. And yes about that time.
William sorry I was short with my responses today. I was working.
Now have you guys ever noticed when some one is online there is a faint green box around there avatar?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin good W. When do we see it run???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, You just noticed that? That lets you know who's on and who's not…..


----------



## superdav721

Yep I am a bit slow. yall wana laugh. Go look at cr1's home page.
Edit see I went back 4 minutes and posted here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I hope to have it running this month.
It all depends on how things go with me though. I haven't been working at a pace I'm happy with lately. This project should have been done in under a month (I said going on two months ago).

SuperD, I didn't notice you were being short. I undnrstand that, "Hey, I'm talking to my limberjerks buddy, give me a minute" won't exactly cut it with the boss man.


----------



## superdav721

Nice progress William. Its starting to look like a contraption.
You know I have started working on a time machine. I have it working at normal speed. I have tested it 4 times. But the other functions are not working right just yet. I will come back yesterday and let you know if it went well, or is going well, or something…...
Edit 
look 2 posts up


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You made me do it.

Then I went even deeper.
All of his projects (three of them), his blog entries (three of them), and one of his four reviews have all been replaced with "blank" as the text and his "screwed" photo for any photo.
Sorry, I have no idea about his forum topics. I know what most of them are and wasn't going there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DYankee. Stumpy won't tell you, but the other 2 are Kentucky and Phil-A


----------



## superdav721

Aww now I gata go look.


----------



## superdav721

Now I know why I noticed the green box. *IGOTGLASSES*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah William, mandatory wearing of a flack jacket was required on those posts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm about to turn into a pumpkin. Night All…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Flack jacket, hard hat, and ….
What were them there thingies you wear when wading through shi…..

Oh yea,

And WADERS!


----------



## superdav721

Poof, your a punkin…
I am going to get a bowl of cereal and watch cartoons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You don't need sleep Marty.
You need coffee!


----------



## superdav721

Hey Roger are ya feeling better?
If not it's Williams fault.
I am officially old. I got reading glasses today. I can seeeeeeeeeeeee. Japanese joinery look out.
Where are my chop sticks?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, you know about these Keurig K-cup coffee makers (Here a fellow limberjerk even mae his own little rack to hold the cups) that everyone is raving about these days?

Well I don't have one. 
But my wife was in town and seen a sale on the 18 cup box of french roast coffee for these things and she bought me two boxes. She figured I could use them in my coffee maker.

It is DELICIOUS!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll take the blame.
I'm feeling a little better today than I have been. So if Roger is feeling bad now, it's got to be my fault.


----------



## DIYaholic

They say K-cups are a single serving. I say a POT of coffee IS a single serving!!!

A day without coffee is…...What would be the point!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Each cup will make half a pot. Past that it starts effecting the strength.

And I'm with you. A "SERVING" is open to interpretation. 
I even have a cup now that holds twice what most coffee cups hold. It's a thermal type cup, made of metal and insulated. It holds 18oz at a time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Guys, you don't make me feel bad, you are all a pick me up.
Sorry I can't be on form all the time, but this new chemo every 21 days is a real pain in the ass, with no pain. The first week's side effects after a treatment knock you for six, then you spend the next two weeks starting to feel more part of the world ….. and then they do it to you all over again …...bummer …..... no violins PLEASE. The worst part of it all is being so spaced out that you can't do anything let alone go to the shop, that's just very aggravating. I do enjoy you guys here, hope you don't mind my humor antics, it's all just fun

*DIY;* K-cups may be a single serving, but if you are a glutton for punishment, try a double-D.

*William;* How disgusting, I never took you for a peasant, some decorum PLEASE. A morning coffee cup is a full size coffee cup, twice the size of a demi-tasse cup. Coffee is served after the breakfast is over in a demi-tasse cup for the rest of the day. You can keep coffee in a good "jug" such as the Zojirushi Premium Thermal Carafe, which is a super REAL insulated thermal jug - made in Japan, available on Amazon, keeps hot and fresh for hours.


----------



## HamS

day shift in guys.

I actually got some shop time in last night. My son helped me get in enough firewood to go through the weekend and that is a good thing. Dry wood always burns better than wet, snow covered wood. Maybe I will have to build a woodshed. There are so many other things I need to build too though.

This weekend is income tax time I hope (if the papers come together).

It is time to refill my cup, it is actually a mug, and it holds about 14 oz. Two of those start the day. At the office we have one of those K machines and the coffee is great, but they are pretty expensive. I guess I am not the coffee gourmet others are. take some beans, smash em up with a hammer and throw them in a pot that sits on the woodstove all day. That was how grandpa made coffee in his shop. course he also put something in it from a jug he kept that he would never let me have in my coffee 'till I came home on leave from the army. I think that might have made it test better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex,
K-cups may be a single serving, but if you are a glutton for punishment, try a double-D.

I'm not sure of that means double dip, which I assume would be making two pots or two servings with one cup? I think that would be absolutely discusting. I can't stand weka coffee.
Or does it mean double down, or using two cups of the coffee grounds for one cup of coffee? Now I tried that when I first opened the box the night my wife brought them home. One tiny cup of that stuff didn't look like enough in my coffee filter, so I added another. Now that was a good cup of coffee. However, I could tell that wasn't how it was meant to be made when my wife could smell the aroma across the room and started complaining (she can't stand coffee or the smell of strong coffee). Also, I know how expensive they are, so I decided I better stop doing that.

As for the thermal pot you mentioned, I don't have the one you mentioned, but I have a thingy called a stay or go, made by Hamilton Beach. It has a theramal pot that I love. If I leave for some reason, I can come back several hours later and have hot coffee without having to make more. Also, when I'm in a hurry to get out the door, I can brew two of the thermal cups real quick to take with me. This helps a lot when I have those early doctor appointments all the way over in Jackson. 









Ham,
There is nothing wrong with making coffee the way you describe. I sometimes enjoy making my coffee on the wood stove in the shop just so I can taste some beans in my coffee. It reminds me of camping, which I haven't been able to do much of the last couple of years. We haven't had much cold weather this year though, so I haven't run the wood stove but once or twice in the shop this whole winter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex,
Hey Guys, you don't make me feel bad, you are all a pick me up

Aaaaawwww. I knew you loved us.

Seriously though, I know exactly what you mean. When I'm down, I can alway come to Limberjerks and find some interesting conversation to keep my mind occupied. 
When I can't find interesting conversation, I can find someone to mess with. I don't think some people like it when I do that, but it does make me feel better.

I won't play the violins, but I will tell you that I have seen up close what chemo can do to even the strongest of a man. So I will keep you in my prayers.

Now, when you get ready for the violins, I need you address. I'm going to make and send you a violin box. I made this one for my wife, but I'll make you one.








Not the world's smallest, but close enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have my coffee and cookies in me now and ready to take on the world… Or at least my shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, How much snow are they talking up there? We're expecting a couple of inches here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good, come on over to my shop. I'll point you towards what I need done. I promise I'll help as soon as my joints loosen up enough that I can move.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex, Smile, It's friday…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait! Did you say cookies? bring those too. 
I looked in the refriderator and seen eggs. Then I looked at the skillet. Then I looked on the bar and seen one of the kids had left a Snickers bar. Want to guess what I eat?


----------



## DIYaholic

I think he meant something totally different.


----------



## boxcarmarty

W, Smack them joints with a wooden mallet and let me know how you feel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin says breakfast like a plate of oatmeal raisin cookies…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, Marty, I tried that. Didn't help. As a matter of fact, I hurt worse now. Why did you tell me to do that. I hope you're on the way. We have work to do. I aint got all day. I expect you here pronto.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Awwwww… It looks like CR1 has left Lumber Jocks! What are his 4 LJ buddies and 40000 that have blocked him going to do now?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Seriously though, I'm in luck today. My main objective today is a lot of sanding. I can do that sitting down and with the sander in one hand, and a cup of coffee in the other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumps, I was having too much fun to notice until SuperD pointed it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got some cedar I've been sittin on for about 20 years now. Do you think it's ready? Maybe I'll make a cedar chest for V-day. Hmmmm, 4 days left, maybe next year…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hummmm? 
It just hit me. Stumpy Nubs? Do you have all ten?

Wait. I've seen your videos. Do you have all ten fingers? And all ten toes?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is it the aromatic cedar? 
I'm jealous. I can't seem to find any around here for a reasonable price. If I could keep enough of that around, I'd make so many chests. I love it. I've only been able to get enough to make one solid cedar chest (for my daughter) and line a couple of more. Now I don't even have enough to line one left.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, It's aromatic. I brought this back from Tennessee about 20 years ago and it's been stacked in the barn since…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've turned a little bit of it on the lathe, but been sitting on the rest…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not a freak! I have all eleven fingers and four toes, just like everyone else… I even have a fourth nipple.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It just hit me about your name.
But the four nipples explains the stumpy nubs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's 'cause you live to close to the aurora borealis…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've never turned any cedar Marty. I do love to use it in cedar chest though. 
You can see the one I made for my daughter here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't make me google this morning.
What the hell is a aurora borealis?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice looking W. I don't have the patience for that much scroll work at once. That would take me a year to build…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's them strange lights in the northern sky…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now that you told me, I remember that now.
Thanks. I haven't got enough coffee in me just yet to deal with google.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I might do something like that using a raised panel…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That would look nice too.
I put scroll work on pretty much everything I build. A lot of my projects though would look fine with solid panels, or raised panel like you mention. 
I can post a link to the plans if you want to see. It's pretty simple construction though. I only bought the plans for the scroll work pattern.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe even a beaded frame. Has anybody used that beaded frame jig that Kreg has? Does it make the job easier?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I seen the link on your page…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. I forgot I usually provide a link to plans when I use them.

Well, I guess I got to get these old bones to the shop. I'm not getting anything done here SIPPING on coffee. So I need to go get to sanding while I CHUG on coffee.

Ya'll have a good day. I'll try to check in this evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like a good idea, better get busy too…..


----------



## superdav721

OK, sum of us work in the daytime. Even after I get off there will be no shop time this weekend. Stumpy I think I am going to shed a tear for cr1. NOT!
I checked at lunch and you guys had filled a whole page. Lets see what happens between now and dinner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can't talk right now Dave. We're busy working. Hahahahaha…..

Actually it's lunch time. Everybody take 5…..


----------



## DS

You guys are talking about snow, cold and heating oil… I know what you mean. Why just yesterday our high was only 78 degrees! I thought I was gonna freeze! Last night it got all the way down to 52 at night! Good thing I had a sweater!

In Arizona, THIS is THE time of year… it is NICE outside. Not trying to brag. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We've had a great winter so far DS, It's been highs in 50's


----------



## boxcarmarty

Makes me want to take my jacket off just thinking about it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is over. Now everybody back to work…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OOPS. OMG, sorry guys I just woke up. I finally got to sleep at 5am so that's my excuse.

William; All this coffee talk is about personal taste and preferences, everyone has their own ways of doing things.
I don't preach, I just (apart from having fun) let you know what I have learned and experienced over the years and what is important to me. It's like you wondered why some people, including the elite, go to so much trouble with coffee, then after experimenting, it all makes sense.
I have found after a lifetime of drinking coffee and hot tea, that the quick and easy ways live under the same roof. The only difference is to understand and appreciate what method or product you use for the different times and moods you drink the stuff. 
To a large extent, we all find ourselves in a situation where there is a need to save time and compromise methods and products, which is completely acceptable if your time is limited, we all do it. There are however times when you would love to have a special cup (or several) of coffee as a reward or treat, so that's when "do it right" following connoisseur products and methods can be enjoyed, and worth the effort.
You can relate what I am saying to what you do in your work shop, you may choose quick and easy methods or take the time and correct tools to produce a very special project which you know is the best work you can do.

After many years of using a multitude of thermal flasks, jugs and pots, I have found that the Zojirushi product for keeping liquids hot and fresh are indeed the best …... trial and error proved it to me.

As for tea, I much prefer hot tea made with real tea prepared to traditional English standards, else I don't take it.

I suppose you can put a lot of these preferences down to wondering why all these "nutters" go on so much about "things done properly", so you give it a try and find out they are not so nutty after all. You can also relate what I am saying to actually trying methods used by master craftsmen and observing the results of the extra efforts.

Looks like it's going to be a good day …....... so watch out you guys.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hear rumor this thread is wanting to overrun the Handplanes thread. Any truth to it??

- Nothing to contribute, but as others have said when popping in 'other threads,' wanted to see what all the fuss was about in hear.

Looks like a fine bunch of LJers, just clucking away… 

As you were…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The rumor is fact Smitty, they plan to re-title it to "Threads of Your Dreams & Associated Nightmares"


----------



## superdav721

Hey Smitty…......


----------



## DS

It is an interesting conundrum that this thread is officially hi-jacked to any topic.

I've had a few friends and relatives that were interested to see the contest video when they heard that I had won first prize. The link I send them is to this thread… I'm not sure what they think about us (me) now.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, if I enter three or more posts in any thread, a pic of a handplane needs to be included. Nightmare or dream depends on the plane, I guess.

Congrats again, DS, well done. And Roger, be kind to the local population when the overrun takes place. We're a peace-and-handplanes-loving group with a tool problem, that's all. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Yall stop sayin hijacked and obama and bomb…...
oh oh
What do black helicopters mean?
Stumpy video please. Please!


----------



## superdav721

what Hand Tool Web Information do you use?


----------



## DS

Well, if we do ever overrun the handplanes thread it won't be from talking about the contest.

I wondered why Ken complained about the Handplanes thread being off topic. That thread seems laser focused if you ask me. Case in point-this thread! TOPICS EVERYWHERE!

I find it interesting that at a certain time of day the "Night Crew" comes in and takes over the post-count-loading responsibilities. It averages about 50 to 60 posts a night. At that pace…hmm, who's good at math here? 10000 posts / 60 per day… 167 days thats about 5 1/2 months. Of course, the handplanes crew will still be posting, so its a moving target.

...this could take a while.


----------



## DamnYankee

Just had to poke in and say hey, so….

Hey everyone… time to start the WEEKEND!


----------



## DamnYankee

Weekend means - put down the coffee and pick up the beer (or adult beverage of your choice)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Smitty, other re-titling options suggested for this threat have been.

Area 51
H-57
Whatever
Arts & Farts
The Splinter Group
Who dat
The Night Stalkers
The Coffee Mill
Non Shop Shop Talk
Open Shop discussions
No Problems, Just Issues
Who's a Pretty Boy Then
Sawdust in My Soup
Woodworking Reality …. Eat my Dust
Forum or Against Um.
Close Shaves on a Plane

.......... Just to name a few…....


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DS

dav, that is too funny!

Famous last words, "Hey Bubba, watch this!"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Forum or Against Um" gets my vote!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, Dave. June Cleaver is hot!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sorry, that was my third post…


----------



## HamS

Marty,

They say 2-3 morein Ft.Wayne.

We definitly work in shifts in this thread that is for sure.


----------



## DS

It was 81 degrees in Phoenix today. I might have to clean the swimming pool tommorrow! NICE!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, Ham! Did you see the answer today on your #120 on the Epic thread?


----------



## HamS

Yeah thanks Smity


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cool, np


----------



## DamnYankee

So my wife is making fun of me and my woodgeekness for LJing as we wait for the school play to start


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of beer (post #1458) how many of you have beer in a fridge in your shop? And if so what is your preferred stock?

Yes I do, right next to my glue (doesn't freeze that way) Michaloeb Ultra


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, Smitty… how did you do that? (link to a specific post instead of the whole thread)

Show should be up shortly….


----------



## DamnYankee

Late Night with Stumpy

Looking forward it


----------



## Kentuk55

Coors Light, where the mountains rrrrrr blue.. but they're in the cave, not the shop..I like the length of all my fingers the way they arrrrrrrrrr OH, p.s. no beers on the pool table, no beers on the saw table .


----------



## superdav721

I drank for years. Loved beer, still do. I havent had a drink in now on three years.


----------



## Kentuk55

that's really funny Rob superd: that's gr8 nuttin wrong wit dat at all.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Stumpy…

How did he post a Link to the individual Post instead of the Thread?

*Here is HOW…*

When you look at the Individual Post, you will see: (in left box under Post information)

*#9086 posted 9 hours ago

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Flag*

... and when you *place your mouse pointer OVER the #9086,* 
you will see a little Hand indicating that *it is a Link.*

*Right Click when over the Link and the click "Copy Link Address" (or the equivalent)*

Then, if you Paste, you will see:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/384269

...* which is a Link to the individual Post.*

*Ta DA!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*It's done!* Check out the top of this page…


----------



## boxcarmarty

occasional Miller Lite, sometimes a Bud Light. Prefer a double shot of whiskey in my hot tea w/ honey and lemon. And it's about that time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Like your idea on the glue in the fridge. Makes since…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, guess you weren't string'n us along!

You actually did build a bench top biscuit machine. I'm impressed, quite the innovative build. Yeah, safety upgrades are probably warranted. I love the "Wedge Drive Table Lift Assist"!!!! Looking forward to more installments of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet" build.

Now, be sure to crack yourself a cold one, because YOU deserve it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks DIY, glad I had a chance to redeem myself!

Actually, it is quite safe just how it is. There is a depth stop so even if the board somehow exploded (unlikely with such a small cut being taken) the blade can't come out to meet your hand. But I knew some people would see a spinning blade and freak out, so I designed a combination hold-down and blade guard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, What is the advantage of plunging the cutter into the wood, over plunging the wood into the cutter?


----------



## superdav721

Great movie Stumpy! Your biscuit machine should be a success. The new software looks to be working out nicely. Now why in the wild world of sports would you cook those poor planes on your fireplace. Were they wet and needed drying? All kidding aside, there is another good one for the books. Well worth a two week wait.
And until next time, same bat time, same bat channel….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's trying to shrink them into a block plane…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had to make it move in two ways. The blade needs to have vertical motion in relation to the table (to adjust the position on the edge of the board where the cut is made) and the blade needs horizontal motion in relation to the workpiece (to plunge into the wood) If you try and get both motions from one source (my original design called for the cutter to have an up/down adjustment in addition to the plunge movement), accuracy suffers. It would be fine with machined metal, but not with wood. I found that it was more accurate to move the table up and down instead of the cutter because I could use a more robust wedge system in that position than I could if I put them under the joiner (note the earlier sketch I posted to see what I mean). So, since the vertical adjustment was done with the table, that left the horizontal plunging motion to be done with the cutter.

It would work fine to have a moving table that plunged the board toward the stationary cutter. But I would then have to make the cutter move up and down, which is less convenient.

Hope that convoluted explanation clears it up well enough.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, I am struggling a bit with the new software. I was so used to the old system that I am lost with the new. This kind of software is very complicated, and it will take time… The video output quality left a lot to be desired, in my opinion. That is one of the software issues I will have to work through.

I thought I's try that fireplace this time. Not sure if I like that shot, but I plan on filming some of the "evening advice" segments for future episodes this weekend so you may see more of that fireplace shot in the future. But the "head shots" in the body of the video will likely be done in the workshop chair I usually use.

Surprised anyone noticed the planes. Those are my babies and I like to keep them warm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Clears it up perfectly. I have a craftsman biskit system that I use. I have it mounted to its own router so I can just drop it in my table. Once it is set you can pretty much forget about it 'cause you don't ever have to make any adjustment. The table then plunges into the cutter and I have never had a problem with sloppy slots. But as you said, it is machined hardware and pretty accurate…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

Stumpy,

Nice Video… Nice TOOL!

Looks COOL…

I guess you can see the Machine's Center Line (to match board Lines) as you're cutting… I found it hard to see, except for a quick glimpse.

If you could mount a Clear Plastic across the top/front which also has The Line-up Line on it, I think it would be easier to line up the board properly reducing Parralax(sp)... Would also act as a Guard.

I like the way you Raise/Lower the table…

Can you cut at various angles? ... or is it always at 90*?

Nice going!

Thank you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, when you make a machine yourself, you always have to factor in the material you have to work with. And in my case, i wanted to factor in the materials the average woodworker would have to work with too. I wanted this to be inexpensive to build, but still accurate. If it cost a few hundred bucks, people would just go out and buy one rather than go to the trouble of making it.

As for the angled cuts, I considered making the table tilt, but that would have greatly complicated the design, and as I said, the more moving parts, the more accuracy suffers. However, I plan on including with the sketchup plans a design for simple angled table attachments to hold the workpiece at a various angles. It would be a simple thing to make and just sit right on the machine's table.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello, seemed to have mislaid the Coffee Guys and inadvertently stumbled into a Biscuit Forum. Can anyone direct me to the Dessert area?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Palm Springs OK?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Only "Biscuits & gravy" are on the menu!


----------



## superdav721

Biscuits and red eyed gravy. Now thats a way to use coffee..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I personally have a lot of threads I comment on. When you change the title it makes it a bit confusing. You might want to keep the first few words the same. 
Well I am off this morning to take my daughter to see her boyfriend at MS State Univ. The wife and I will drop her off and we have 6 antique shops that we have never seen. What tools will I find today. Will Dave find an old version of Stumpy's biscuit machine. Stay tuned for further adventures of Superdave and his sidekick Logan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

16* and white this morning. I'll have an order of biscuits and red eyed gravy w/ a side order of taters. And bring me a cup of black…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I agree Dave. Relearning a thread name "cause Stumpy shifts gear in mid stream gets confusing. 
Stumpy you need to call it "Stumpy's Coffee Shop and _"


----------



## Kentuk55

I did forget to say, the biscut cutter jig is awesome. very nicely done. makes a lotta sense


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning LJs (my 12 day work week is over so I'm a bit later getting up then usual)

I personally don't get confused by the name as the thread is on my watch list and it's the only one that gets this much activity (especially overnight) though I will admit I think this is the first name change without "Stumpy" in the title. Then with all the plane talk I rechecked to make sure I hadn't accidentally opened up that "all we talk about is planes and mine is cooler than yours and I the guy paid me to take all them offf his hands" forum


----------



## StumpyNubs

THERE! I just added "Stumpy Nubs" to the title. Now all is right in the world again…

Thanks everybody for the compliments. I work hard on this show and it's nice to know people enjoy it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel better…..


----------



## HamS

Thanks, I was confused and got lost in a thread about planes.


----------



## HamS

Marty they were wrong, not enough snow here to shovel.

Stumpy,

I love the idea, but don't think I will tear my PC biscuit cutter apart to fit in in one of these. I have a Vermont America version of the router mount cutter like Marty posted. I am working on figuring out how to marry the wedge table height adjustment to the spring loaded router cutter. That might be a variant, to mount a router in stumpy's machine.

One thing about the PC fence is the VERY clear center mark. I was trying to figure out how you can get a good center mark, that is pretty important to me. That is the only suggestion I would make.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just like "Biscuits & Gravy", can't get enough (or too much) Blue Collar Woodworking!!!

I like the "Wedge Drive Table Lift Assist" so much, I'm going to incorporate the idea into a Drill Press table. My Drill Press doesn't have a crank to raise & lower the original metal table. With the addition of a wooded table w/ fence, it's gonna get heavy/hard to raise & lower. Not a problem now, with the (Patent Pending) "Stumpy Wedge Drive Table Lift Assist"!!!!

Thanks, for the posting "The Stumpy Nubs shop-made Bench-Top-Biscuit-Machine", with the ingenious & innovative table!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY-* You just gave me a new idea! (No, not the wedge thing on the drill press table… that one is yours…)

My idea is about my drill press, which has a crank-up table. I have a big, heavy cabinet with drawers attached to it, and it's a pain to raise and lower. But, do I really need the whole thing to raise? Why not just the surface portion? That way I can still have the cabinet with the handy drawers for bits and stuff, but the crank can just lift the top surface… I think this could be a great show this summer! (Oh, and if your idea works I may just have to as for permission to show it on the same show, with proper credit given, of course.)


----------



## DIYaholic

Great, there I go again, opening my BIG FAT mouth. Don't you realize that I'm ALL talk! Now, I may have to actually build this thing. That's going to seriously cut into my Adult Beverage consumption (because, I deserve it, YOU said so)!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, post #1448,

This is why I often call my words, simply ramblings. They don't always come out meaning what I'm saying.

No sir, I am sorry of I sounded in any way condescending. I do appreciate all that goes into making a great cup of coffee. I also am aware that the way I usually make it is quick, dirty, and definately does not yield the best of coffee. For anything in life, coffee and wood working being great examples, greatness takes time and effort.

I do appreciate your suggestions about coffee. I even showed my wife the coffee you recommended on amazon. She's always looking for ways to get "treats" for me. I don't know if she just loves me or is treating me like a lap dog. Either way, I do want to try that coffee you recommended. Since most of my money goes to bills, she has a little more spending money than me. If she gets it for me, I'll be sure to give you my opinion of it.

Another thing I want to get eventually is a french press. I had never even heard of one until I made a visit to SuperD's shop some time back. He made me a cup with a french press and it was delicious.

I have sort of ribbed you a little about coffee on this thread, but now I must tell you the truth. My only problem with the "proper" made coffee is I like it to much. I have stumbled on great coffee from time to time. Then I enjoy it so much that I start to desire it all the time. That is something that, if my budget would allow it, I would not mind taking the time, but I am usually confined to the cheapest methods I can find. Like the coffee I've been drinking a few months now, Master Chef I think, there is little you can do to make it much better because it is crap coffee to start with. Thar stuff is so cheap that they don't even tell you on the can what type of beans they use in it. All it says is "100% coffee".

Again, thank you though for the tips. Please don't hesitate to make more suggestions. I take them all in and will try some of them when I can.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I must go update my progress. I actually felt fairly good yesterday evening and put in a late one. I will come back and provide a link when I get it done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is where I posted my progress on my latest project.
It is post #59 in that thread.
Here is a link to the exact post using Stumpy's handy dandy direct link to an exact thread post that Joe was so nice enough to explain. This is handy of you don't want people to have to scroll through all my other ramblings to get to what I just posted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Have a second one, It's on me…..

William, You just need a bit more additive in that cheap coffee. By the way, you're out of Jose…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dang it Marty. Now I know you've been to my house. 
You used the last of the coffe too you ass (joking).
I guess I need to get back to the shop now. I have more coffee over there.
I'll be on either late, late late, or much too late, tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to an auction this morning and picked up a couple pieces of wood from the Ohio Tool Co. One is a #128 and the other is a #47. Not sure if they work, neither one had a power cord…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, your "ramblings" are great stuff, don't let anyone tell you different.
Sorry I did not answer your post earlier, but @ 10am I sat down with a nice cup of coffee, and the next thing I know, it's just after 4pm. Grrrrrr, this is what happens to me sometimes, just losing time, it's the meds, it's not that I am lazy.
A little bit of my history: Years ago, my life was in a shambles. I was faced with raising my then, 3 young children on my own, and I lost my home and all our belongings. No violins again Please.
It took all I had in me to survive and to progress and make a success of a bad situation, no money, no home, nothing but the clothes on our back. It was an unprecedented struggle, and that is why I can relate so well to others who find themselves in difficulties today.
Even in the hardest of times, I made sure that there were some "Treats" of normality for us all, albeit small gestures, but these little things help you "keep the faith" and separate you from the abnormal. My treat was to have a decent cup of coffee once in a while, something to look forward to out of all the mess, it was, and has been a great pick me up which I carry on.
Coffee is just one small subject where you can, for a brief time, have the best of the best, but if you expand your "treat" to other things, you will find that it gives you the encouragement you need to face the world.

With the coffee thing, even though you are having a hard time, you can always say to yourself, "Well at least I can have a great cup of high end coffee". 
I also learned to cook, and another goal I set was to cook something really nice and fancy once in a while just to demonstrate that although we were down, we could be sophisticated once in a while.
There are many things to chose from to make you feel better, and some of them are so tiny and inexpensive.

Just as in my hard times, folks today might consider any one of the "do it properly" items to make their living tasks a little more palatable, only if it is just a tiny bit, it works.

A french Press or Cafetiere is not expensive, you can get them for about $20.
If you really want to say a big thank you to your wife, then consider cooking a meal for here without her help, have it on a well laid out table and only let her assist with washing the dishes. The meal does not have to be fancy, you don't need wine. You will find your wife will appreciate this more than any gift you could have given her, because she sees it as giving of yourself, a gift that costs nothing but means so much.

Now I'm awake, ....where's the coffee?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, Rex. That was a great post. Even though it wasn't directed at me, I still enjoyed reading it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since the subject is coffee, let me chime in.

Here's how you tell if your coffee is good, or just "good enough". Drink it black. If you are filling half your cup with French vanilla creamer, you may as well buy the cheapest swill out there. Not that I have anything against cream, I use it myself. But when I drink black coffee, it had better be GOOD black coffee. You can definitely tell the difference.

I have some experience in this area. For years my brother was a barista in Philadelphia. For our wedding he gave my wife and I a large French press and a big supply of Ethiopian beans. That was 15 years ago, and from that day on, the Folgers would never be "good coffee" to me again.

Then we lived in Eastern Europe for a little while. The regular people there drink vodka and tea, but us "rich Americans" could afford coffee. The problem was, there were no coffee pots. We drank our coffee by putting grounds in the bottom of a tea cup, pouring on boiling water and straining it through our teeth! (Actually, once you get the hang of it, the grounds settle to the bottom and you just have to remember not to drink the last few sips)

I've also been to Denmark and Sweden, and those people really know their coffee. And, since we were in a big city, we had access to a lot of European coffee innovations, like the French press coffee mug. I brought two of them home with me when we returned to the states. Drinking coffee with the grounds still in the bottom, especially when they are held there by the French press mug, is an experience to die for if you like good coffee. You can get those special mugs here in the States now I think.

Here's a photo I took of my morning cup of coffee in Eastern Europe… with the grounds floating around in it, that coffee sure was strong!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Stumpy it came from the heart. Hopefully it can help anyone find that little bit of peace and tranquility we all need as a tonic to help face our problems. Feeling good about something can work.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the post Rex. What you said is true in lots of different ways. As you are into woodworking (and those killer shades in your avatar pic) I am assuming things did get better for you.

Since we are still/back on the subject of coffee….

About a year+ ago we bought the Mr Coffee machine with the water filter in it and the thermos type carafe (not hot plate). However, in recent months we have found the thermos-carafe does not keep the coffee as hot as it used to.

The water filter (filters water prior to the grounds which of course are sitting in a paper filter) makes some very good tasting coffee (Stumpy - it makes Maxwell House Master Blend very drinkable black). Any of you coffee connoisseurs have a recommendation for either getting the thermos-carafe to keep the coffee hot longer, or a better coffee maker?

As far as the Maxwell House Master Blend - many turn their noses up at it, but we frequently have guests who ask "that's really good coffee! what kind is it?". We've tried lots of different gourmet brands but always end up back with Master Blend as our household stock item.


----------



## Kentuk55

very good Rog/Rex. I think the 1st cup o coffee I drank was when I was 12 or so. My Mom bought me a coffee cup with my name on it….. I still have it today. It's acually in my shop above a bench. when I look at it, I see my Mother. she's been gone since '97, but, that coffee cup lives on. kuddo's to you. life is only what you make it. sounds like you've got it by the, well, you know what I mean. GOD bless you & yer youngenz


----------



## DamnYankee

Just checked on the "all we talk about is planes and mine is cooler than yours and I the guy paid me to take all them off his hands" blog and I noticed a few things worth mentioning here…

1 - it is at 9156 posts, which means IF no one else posts to it we have 8,638 more posts to catch up
2 - its about hand planes about as much as this one is about anything. They're posting about poplar, and saws, and such (I did not see any well informed coffee discussions though).

So press on Stump's Coffee Klatchers and POST!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Makes me want to put down my ginger ale and pour me a cup…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, What do you have in a decaf. The doctor made me cut back on caffeine years ago…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just got done attending a party with my wife's family in Grand Rapids, MI. The best part was, I didn't leave home. I sat here next to the fireplace and put Skype on the laptop with a webcam and it was like I was there. I could see them, they could see me… I love this new technology… I may never have to leave home again!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did the same thing when my brother got married. sent the feed down to my mom in Alabama…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - did your wife go, or did she Skype too?


----------



## HamS

Just got in from the shop and I had a pretty productive dad. Mrs H was a work so I was in and out doing a glue up, then comin in to play on the 'puter, then another glue up. There are three major and several minor projects under way, One I hope to have done by Valentine's day, but I got to hurry. I actually finished almost all the woodwork today, just need to paint it and put the hinges on etc. It is a case to hold a bunch of Wall Art that we had to take down while we fix the drywall that wasn't (dry that is). That is a long tale of woe I really don't want to get into, but I am to cheap to hire someone to come in and do it all at once, but I have to replace all the drywall in three rooms because of a dumb idiot plumber. I wish I could make him do it, but the cost of sueing him would be more than the repairs. Anyway, I made a frame and skin box that all the wall art can be stored in safe from dust and whatnot. It is 1×2 frames glued to luan and then the panels glued to each other to make a nice dust proof box. She likes things painted and I had some left over school bus yellow paint and a little bit of plum paint so I am painting the box school bus yellow with plum accents picking out the frame parts. I am also working on built in cabinets for the bathroom that was part of the great dumb idiot plumber debacle and I am glueing solid oak sticks to breadboard the edges of 3/4 oak veneer plywood for the shelves. This is going to provide storage in the space between the shower stall and the door. I am NOT sealing the area behind the shower stall, but making the cabinet so we can take them apart without tools to get access to the shower's plumbing. The supports for the selves are very similar to the brackets I use to store lumber that I submitted for the tubafore contest. Just Glue up U's that have a open mortice and tenon to keep things from shifting.

I think I will forgo the coffee tonight and go straight to the brandy. I have almost shook this cold, but the cough is lingering and the brandy helps that a lot.

Marty,

Looks like you had a good day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Got any power cords to fit these things. Why do today, what you can put off 'til tomorrow…..


----------



## HamS

I don't know, does that one have the nipper or is that just a gauge?


----------



## DIYaholic

Why don't we talk about table saws! Ok, my new (to me) table saw. Scored on CL! It is a Craftsman 113.298303, with a Hercu-lift mobile base and a Vega fence. All for $125.00!!! I get to pick it up tomorrow morning. I think I will drink COFFEE, on the way over to pick it up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I think your cold is drifting down this way. My computer just sneezed and rebooted itself…..


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - YOU SUCK!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok, everybody tell us what table saw you use….


----------



## DamnYankee

I have a Ridgid TS4511 the one with the granite (1-3/4") top. Weights #425.

I really like it.

It has a HercuLift as well, but since I got a DC it may as well be bolted to the floor. I brought the tubing up through the floor right up to the bottom of the TS.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got ya beat Randy. Bought a Delta shaper with about 3 dozen cutters for $25.


----------



## Kentuk55

ah yes, Stumps. Skypin is the way ta go. we talk and skype with our Grandbabies that are 800 miles away all the time. It's the best tech ever I think


----------



## DamnYankee

Box - we are talking about table saws now (see post 1531)


----------



## Kentuk55

Randy: that's a hell-of-a-score on that saw. wow My old (1950's) Craftsman is awesome.


----------



## HamS

Craftsman, bought in 1993, don't remember the model. it runs good, but causes me to use words I try very hard not to use if I have to change something. The fence is abominable and I see a Vega in my future. I think that the house needs carpet more than I need a new fence though, but we'll see what profit sharing brings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Craftsman Contractor Series Exact-I-Rip


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Rob, got lost in the post…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have two saws mounted side by side. One is an older, lefft tilt Delta/Rockwell. The other is a new right tilt Delta. I have a solid cast iron wing on the left, the right tilt saw, then another solid wing, then the left tilt saw, making one big cast iron surface, which is all nested into a big 4X8 bench that extends into the center of the shop. It is actually a big peninsula that comes out from a 12 foot long bench along the wall which has a Radial arm saw nested in it. So it all makes one bis workstation. I can have three different blades or dado sets set up at one time, which is very handy.

I bought an after-market fence that services both table saws and a router on the end. It's an xacta fence, made by Jet.

I was to lazy to go out and take a photo, so I grabbed a screen shot from one of my shows:


----------



## Kentuk55

1950 somethin


----------



## HamS

Marty,

Is that a craftsman fence, or an aftermarket one? That one looks like it might stay parallel to the blade.


----------



## DamnYankee

The only thing after-market so far on my TS is my INCRA miter


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's the Craftsman Exact-I-rip fence for the saw…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - based on your Facebook I am 11y 11d older than you. You young whipper snapper


----------



## JoeLyddon

Why not start another thread on the subject instead of distorting the Biscuit Machine thread?
... etc. etc. etc…


----------



## HamS

I also have a Craftsman saw that is currently at my Dad's that will be mine in, I hope , many years, but that one was bought new in 1948. Its fence stays parallel. Most of GRanddad's shop ended up in Dad's barn and Dad is 83 so he doesn;t do much work now. He still fires up the saw to cut up kindling for his stove though. He gets cherry edgeings from the liumberyard. I would use them as project wood, but it is too far to drive to fetch them. The guy that owns the mill is a deacon in the church dad is an elder in so they take good care of making sure he has plenty of wood. Interesting how things run full circle, that is the same mill that my grand dad was chief sawyer at when it went broke in 1931 when dad was four years old.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Joe, that would be like taking the elevator down so you can climb the stairs back up…..


----------



## JoeLyddon

LOL


----------



## Kentuk55

wow! very kool story HamS


----------



## DIYaholic

I just needed to gloat about my saw!

Dyankee, you're right, I SUCK!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This fence is good and solid when it's locked down. It also has an adjustment on it to true it up if it gets out a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice saw Randy…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Joe - that would be akin to talking hijackers into landing the plan at the airport they took off from, or having the baker turn his cake back into floor, sugar and eggs, or the brewer to turn his beer back into hops, yeast, & water, or…..well you get the picture


----------



## DamnYankee

Just so long as we don't talk about hand planes 'cause that is an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT thread


----------



## boxcarmarty

But did anyone notice my $25. shaper in the background???


----------



## JoeLyddon

90% of all posts are OFF TOPIC… Biscuit Machine… Yes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Rob, Did you hear I bought a couple of hand plane today???


----------



## DIYaholic

boxcarmarty,

What manufacterer, model #

Picture, NO PICTURES, it didn't happen!


----------



## HamS

I spent some time using my block plane. I needed some shavings to start my fire so I just planed a little off a piece of firewood. Actually, I do that fairly often and the shavings are better than newpaper. I have also ended up resawing soe of the firewood when I see what kind of figure it hsa. That drives my wife crazy when she sees how many little 'scraps' to her , are stacked up drying in all kinda wierd little corners of the shop.

We probably better leave Joe alone, he means well.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## StumpyNubs

We're comfortable here, I think. Having fun, shooting the breeze, we'll get back to biscuits next weekend when episode 11 comes out… actually, we'll be into dovetails then…

Tell ya what, Joe. Every few minutes, you post something about biscuits. Then we'll be on topic and we can still enjoy ourselves!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - Marty showed them earlier.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Which piece are we talking about Randy?
saw and shaper on post #1538 and hand planes on post #1512


----------



## StumpyNubs

asikdbfiausdfb


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry, I sneezed while I was typing…


----------



## DamnYankee

This is how I join my biscuits


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hams cold is going everywhere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I like a little cinnamon butter on mine…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Boxcar, must be shaper/saw, we don't talk planes here!


----------



## HamS

I








There is the saw. If we are gloating, check out the lathe in the background! That is my project to rehab when I get some of the house stuff finished. It was grand dad's.


----------



## DIYaholic

OPPS!! double posted. I must have sneezed & farted at the same time.

Back to the discussion.


----------



## HamS

duplicate post cleaned up, but I see I was not the only one so embarrassed


----------



## boxcarmarty

The shaper is a Delta/Rockwell


----------



## boxcarmarty

LJ sneezed. It's that cold of yours Ham…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For what its worth, this is my TS ….......as I remember it.


----------



## HamS

What's with the fabric? Do you do upholstery?


----------



## HamS

Evening Roger, you feeling okay today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, It looks like the rollers goes straight out into the dumpster…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I'm back!
Wow Y'all have been busy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's spilled over from my upholstery shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Dave. How was your adventures???


----------



## DIYaholic

boxcarmarty,

Can't see motor. What size motor?


----------



## DamnYankee

This is my 1,000 post on LJs (in a mere 265 days for an average of 3.77358491 posts per day, or a smidge over 12/4 posts per day).

I must say I have enjoyed LJs for the reviews, project ideas, technical assistance, and my LJ friends (particularly the Stumpy Coffee Klatch crew).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, 1 HP


----------



## DIYaholic

Is that COTTON….The fabric of YOUR life?


----------



## DamnYankee

Taxes are done!


----------



## DIYaholic

DYankee,

Hello & keep your metal rule out of my laundry!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Soft to the touch. Some of it is vinyl….. some is coffin liner…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ahhhhh, I remember back when I left my 1000th post… I was such a kid back then…

Looks like I average three times the posts per day as Yankee… how is that possible? Of course, 900 of Yankee's have been on this thread.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,

Is it up & running or need a rehab?


----------



## superdav721

Today I went shopping. $00 mile road trip.
I saw stuff like this.









And this









Scratched my head and wondered what this was


















And bought stuff like this



























Had a great day. I have a ton of catching up to do.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A 1HP shaper? My router is 3HP!

Dave… hope you snatched up that combination plane!


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't know if 900 have been on this thread but I wouldn't be surprised in 900 of them were on a Stumpy Nubs related thread - tubafore, biscuit joiner, blue collar, etc.

Stumpy has 2799 posts, 2786 are on his own threads


----------



## boxcarmarty

my router is bigger than my shaper. But I've never slowed it down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,

Is the dump truck for bringing home your haul from antiquing???


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy after all these thread postings, call me by my first name "Damn".


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Boxcar*- That's because your shaper was made back before they started lying through their teeth when they rate tool motors. I have a 6 HP shop vac that isn't half as strong as my 2hp dust collector, which is almost exactly as strong as the Jet 1.5hp unit.

*Super*- I have several beautiful old Stanley combination planes. And only about three cutters between them. I wish there was a source for new cutters for the old combo planes!

Maybe I should go into business making new cutters for them….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Runs great, Use it alot…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy I put myself in it and scooted across the floor. My grandson got in it and I scooted him across the floor. I stood in it. TONKA tough. He has been ridding in it for the last 30 minutes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It was wired for 220 when I bought it. got tired of switching it back and forth with my compressor so I rewired to 110…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I remember when they were made out of metal! Damn I'm old! (Tonka)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I got your e-mail sitting here on the other screen. I'll be sending it sometime tonight…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Remember when we were kids and those trucks used to be made out of steel? We used to play with rusty dump trucks and eat dirt all day.

But nowadays kids can't have anything that may poke out an eye or give them tetanus. And they have to wash their hands after using the bathroom… How things have changed…

Edit: I was typing this while DIY was making his comment about metal toys. He beat me to the post.


----------



## HamS

Gentlemen, its been real, but the time has come for me to retire, I am teaching sunday school tomorrow, so I have to get up a bit earlier than usual. I'll set the coffee on in the morning.


----------



## superdav721

We made mud pies with crab apples and dared each other to take a bite. Double dawg dare ya!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a big steel Tonka crane . It weighed about a hundred pounds, was covered with sharp, rusty edges and my brother hit me in the head with it on more than one occasion. That was back when kids could be kids!


----------



## DIYaholic

HamS,
Take care, teach well & brew PLENTY of COFFEE!


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm not far behind ya.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's a Tonka toy from when Rex was a kid…


----------



## DIYaholic

When the world was younger, we found a bow. Of course we made arrows to shoot! One ended up grazing my left temple. LOTS of blood. Oh, to be a kid again!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Night, night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Joe hasn't mentioned anything about biscuits, so I'm taking that task upon myself:










Biscuits can be made with this! OR you can make whatever you want to!

There, You may now return to your "Normal" conversation!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Stumpy …... sorry, they never had anything like that when I was alive.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your family car wasn't a Stanley Steamer, Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HamS…... yes, thanks for asking, although if you look back to my first post of the days, I missed most of it. lol.
Turned very cold here, gonna be 22 by the morning, wonder if I will see my shadow.

And just for the Coffee Gurus, it really does not matter what your personal preference or taste is, what matters more is that you enjoy it. After all, some people have palettes and others just have pallets. lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Horse and buggy Stumpy…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger that was a great story, thanks for sharing. The next time I take time to grind, boil, brew and poor a good cup of coffee I will think of that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Whitney Houston was just found dead. I always liked her…


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like Stumpy's out looking for future contest prizes ….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34770#


----------



## DamnYankee

night night john boy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We were not rich enough to afford family transport, it was well before automobiles. This is an old picture taken of me with an early camera riding to school on my new transport.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The passenger seat was a 4"wide piece of metal. Girls would always have trouble with the suction, hence not many attempted it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whitney sure seemed to have it ALL, then Bobby, drugs, etc…...well, you know the story. It's just a shame really. 
Makes me glad I got out of the bar business! Seen many "friends", really just acquaintances, ruin their lives. I'm glad that I'm addicted to sawdust & nothing more!


----------



## Kentuk55

thumbs up Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmmmm, sawdust? could that be what's wrong with me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Comes from sniffing to much walnut and cherry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like a little applewood around the holidays…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course, it may not be the sawdust (blasphemy!), could be the solvents & VOC's!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was refering to myself, but if the (plane)shoe fits…..


----------



## superdav721

I really need to wear a breathing device of some sort. I dont and some of these exotics scare me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have masks, but I don't wear them unless I stir up alot of dust sanding…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have been telling my wife she needs to wear a mask for years as that dust from the shop way down at the other end of the property is not good for her. She thinks I am such a sweetie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wear my mask everytime I get on Limberjerks.
See? Just look <---- that way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the great insight on the coffe Rex. I am really enjoying this french roast my wife bought me recently. The only problem with it is it tastes too good to me. My wife came to the shop today and I was sitting down. She could tell by talking to me a few minutes that I felt ok, so she asked what I was doing. I told her that coffee was so good that I couldn't drink it while working. I just had to take a sit down and enjoy it.

Now for a story.

I guess coffee runs in my blood. The following story has been told to me by several since I was a kid.
When I was a baby, my grandmother came to see me for the first time. When she arrived, she told my wife that she was going to make sure I was a Day (last name). My Mom got scared because she wasn't sure what was meant by this. My grandmother went and made coffee. She cooled it down and put some in my bottle. They say when I drank it my grandmother said I was definately a true Day.

Then again, I have also been told they had to keep the tabasco sauce out of my reach to keep me from turning it up. So what do I know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone mentioned cream in coffee. I think it was that Stumpy fella.

You can keep the cream. If I wanted milk I'd get milk.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Everyone condones the use of masks, especially for/by you. Lol.

BTW: How many smokes sacrificed their lives for you? Will you honor their passing with a funeral pyre?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex says, 
After all, some people have palettes and others just have pallets.

The reason I find this hilarious is that the first thing I had to do this morning was break down some pallets for the wood heater. So I guess sine I had pallets, I had no palette.
But hey! I burned all the pallets. So does that mean I now have a palette?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, not a single one.
I smoke non-filter. So I just took the cut ones, broke them in half, and smoked both halves.

As for the mask, I take it *OFF* for Halloween.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh William, what a sheltered life your governess put you through.
Cream of no cream in coffee is OK, milk is vile.
The original idea and usage for cream and coffee was to float a "head" of *heavy* cream on the coffee in the cup and drink the coffee *through* the cream, leaving the cream head in the cup. It makes the black coffee taste incredibly smooth but I just like a small amount of heavy cream stirred in just to provide smoothness and a little change in color to the brew.
Like I said before, my last coffee before retiring has a shot of Baileys instead of cream (Baileys is Irish Whiskey and heavy cream mixed).
Like I said before, I drink coffee in other forms and brews, but in all of them, the heavy cream remains the constant.

Well it's my bedtime/pill time so you can guess what my next move is 

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night Rex.
When you get online tomorrow, you can go here and see what I got done today. Post #69. I had a pretty good day. I didn't even try to kill myself today.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

The coffee is on, bacon in the fryning pan and 'taters and onions cut up waiting to fry in the bacon grease, and biscuits are in the oven. They are no 20's this morning. I decided to surprise Mrs. H with breakfast this morning. It is a RARE Sunday she doesn't have to work. She is a part time cashier at Walmart. She likes to do the weekend shifts but for they did not schedule her for today. The rules at my job are such that it doesn't make sense for her to work more than 20 hrs a week, and that is about what she wants to work anyway.

Today, I think will be painting and general cleanup. I really need to do something different with my firewood box, but I am not sure what I want. Right now it is a about 60×28x24. That is not high enough too deep and too long. It is on casters, but that floor gets all kinds of junk on it from splitting kindling, and dirt and bark and all the nasty from wood and the wheels are too small a diameter to roll over it. The idea was I would roll the woodbox out to the woodpile, load it up and roll it back to the stove. The idea did not work because the wheels are too small and the box is too large to manuever easily. Also the box has two open sides, I think the new improved version should only have one open side and be higher so it matches the height of the bench next to it.

Gotta run tend breakfast.


----------



## patron

well stumps
i'll have to take your word on this
as i don't watch long videos anymore
my server has cut my speed to many times
for a month at a time
for using to much bandwidth
and left me slow as molasses

a great idea none the less
a great way to use the biscuit machine 
in a fast and safe way

good on you for sharing


----------



## DIYaholic

HamS,

Good morning. I commented on your post over at the TSP thread.

Thanks or the coffee!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Earthlings and William.
Man, it's cold here this morning. Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey, and if you hear a "clang", they're mine!
I laid in bed last night last night worried that I had not explained to William how you float cream on coffee, I knew that question would come up. So here's the answer; You take you spoon, hold it over the coffee in the cup, turn the soon upside down and the slowly pour the cream over the back of the spoon so it floats and does not get mixed in. Drink the coffee through the cream head, it will taste very smooth and your family can admire your white mustache.


----------



## Kentuk55

I'm a definate yes on safety in the shop. safety glasses, ear plugs, and definately a mask (NOT THE .99 CENT ONES) when sanding or even cutting certain woods, especially exotics. those fine particles will kill ya. they're worse than smokin


----------



## DIYaholic

Roger Clark aka Rex,

The same way one would float Bailey's in a "Slippery Nipple" or a "Buttery Nipple"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HamS. What a nice this to do for your wife, well done.
I have had the firewood box dilemma for several years now and I finally ended up making a 6 swivel wheel little "shed on wheels" that would hold a cord of wood and be able to transport from the log pile to out side the patio door for easy location. I ended up with small log holder (a days worth capacity) inside the house and next to the patio door and fireplace, so it works out I can just open the patio door and refill the holder with another day's worth. Works pretty well for me, especially as for the rest of the year I can use the mobile shed as a garden tool holder and move it to where the tools are needed.

DIY, you are a gentleman


----------



## StumpyNubs

*We had better try harder to have some "woodworking skill share" content to our conversations.* Wouldn't want to have the thread removed because it is in the wrong forum! Not saying you can't chat about your day, or make jokes like we like to do. But we should just try hard to at least talk about our shops, our tools, our ideas, and our skills. If the general conversation is about woodworking, side comments are just fine in my opinion. Otherwise we will have to go over to the "off topic" category, and I am boycotting that place!

*Oh, and Roger*... I am sorry I make so many jokes about your age. Seems like I have been ticking some people off lately and that is not my intention. If I ever say ANYTHING that upsets anyone for ANY reason, send me a PM. I will try my best to apply it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Patron*... PM me your address and I'll send you a disc with my videos on it so you can watch without the internet messing it up!


----------



## DIYaholic

High Stumpy,

I'm about to go pick up my new (to me) table saw. Then I'll have a real saw for real projects. My first project will be a gift for my mother, a flag case for my Dad's burial flag. Can't wait to get started on it.

Gotta go, my saw awaits me!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
You can never "tick me off" or say anything that will upset me, we are all friends here and I look at all our exchanges like I'm having a conversation, sharing a joke or just poking fun with my best friends working with me in the shop.
If you should ever overstep the mark, you reward will be a used full Depends, straight in the kisser.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna build something in the shop today… Now, with that said, what do you want to talk about???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Rex- I am incredibly hard to tick off too. Jokes never bother me. Once in a while a person can get to me if they are just being out of line, but it usually takes at least ten or twelve times before I will let them know about it. I have just one current member on my block list, and that was after a really long, drawn-out issue where he was accusing me of something way off base, and that guy just would not let it drop. But jokes never bother me, so joke away!

And my "Woodworking skill share" content for this comment is this:

My tool cabinet build is now in the dovetail stage. I want to do an entire show on different kinds of dovetails. *So, how do you do your dovetails? Router? Bandsaw? Table saw? By hand? Pins or tails first?

And has anyone ever done some of the more difficult ones like mitered dovetails, full blind dovetails or some unique "signature dovetails"?*


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Stumpy, You insulted my shaper yesterday, I'm not sure it will be able to run efficiently today without a formal apology…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did NOT insult your shaper! I said it was 1HP compared to my 3HP router, not because it was less powerful, but because older tools like yours are more honest when they rate their motors! So stuff it! (See, I am always looking out for the feelings of others!)

Now, Marty… if you can even cut a dovetail, answer my questions above!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did a trashcan dovetail once. I got so aggravated with it that wood, jig and router bit went in the trashcan…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy, one of my favorite subjects. I took a vote here once and tail won. I am a tails first kind of guy. I hand cut all my tails. Main reason is you work the face side of the board. The double bevel was a problem for a long time and I got that one to. That took a long time and a lot of lj's help. The Japanese call them Swallow Tails. I like that. The dove tail is my favorite joint.
EDIT 
look here


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will admit, dovetails are not my strong point. When I do them, it is with a router. I prefer box joints on my drawers and such…..


----------



## Bertha

Stumpy, always coming up with something clever. I really like this one.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's a dovetail? I know what a "DA" is! But that just proves I watched "Happy Days" & american Graffitti".

Actually, I know what a dovetail is, I just have NEVER cut them. I'm a newbie. I'm just setting up shop, so that is something I am looking forward to. I will probably go router cut first, then as skill increases & hand tool acquisition allows, I'll try cutting them by hand. I like a challenge!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You're definitely in for a challenge. Just remember, righty tighty, lefty loosey….. Wait, maybe that's for nuts and bolts…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy check this out
Inspired to do something new... Hand-cut Dovetails


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Dovetails?* Aren't those just a slant on a Box Joint?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Dave, next you'll want to slice your ow bread.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Not for reverse theads, like gas!!!

SuperD, Link was favorited! Is that even a word?

Rex, If it is a SLANT, do you need to use a Japanese Pull Saw?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I bought a dovetail jig a couple years ago and tried it out. I didn't like it. I thought it was difficult to get them right with a router unless you did a lot of fiddling to get everything set up. In that amount of time I could have cut them by hand. Now, if I had a bunch of drawers to do, that would be different!

I quickly learned that the key to dovetails is to take your time. Rob Corssman can cut them in 3 1/2 minutes, but I am no Rob Crossman. I use razor sharp tools, keep the saw away from the lines, and take it slow with the chisels until they are nice and tight. I think anyone can do great hand cut dovetails f he just takes his time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY; I guess its what level you are on.


----------



## bondogaposis

Hey, I really like the idea of a biscuit joiner table. Very creative.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy there are a thousand ways to do it. What I found is you need to find the method that allows you to have a good sawing posture, and waste removal. And yes if I have a lot of drawers to do it does ware on me. But are you doing production work or are you looking to finish a nice little piece with say a set of hounds tooth tails. Those are nice and can only be done by hand. Look at Franks method he only marks his board thickness. The rest is by eye and all buy hand and it takes no time. I don't cut them saw to joint. I prefer to clean them by chisel, cut them long and neaten up with a block plane. I want mine to look random and tight.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you nailed it.


----------



## superdav721

I am trying something new check this out
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/superdav721721


----------



## DIYaholic

Be careful, when you are streaming, as we know when you are actually working or just slack'n off!!

How is audio handled on this site?
Is the "radio" your shop music or supplied by the site?
Are you able to "block" access or allow limited access to the feed?

Another way for people to see the "World"!

Cool stuff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sketchup plans for the biscuit joining machine are done. I need to raise a bit of cash to buy better filming equipment for the show… so how much do you think is reasonable to charge for the plans? Woodgears charges between $15-30 for his plans, depending on the complexity of the machine. I think a lower price might encourage others to pull the trigger instead of putting buying them off.

I have been selling my clamp rack plans in The Stumpy Nubs Store on Etsy for $5, but that is a very simple model. This one is a lot more complex, but since this machine is not by any means vital to someone's shop, I want them to be cheap enough that people will say: "Why not, I may want to build one sometime".

What would YOU pay? (You are not making any commitment to buy them just by commenting on this question!)

Here's some screen shots:




































OF COURSE- A sketchup model is a 3-D plan which you can move around, look at from all angles, move and modify parts and take measurements or any feature. I find a Sketchup model tells a LOT more than any book or video could!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Dave;
All these things are neat, but you have to ask yourself if you really want to take on anything more, else you'll find yourself very limited spreading whatever time you have over so many neat things.
Personally, since retiring I have actually retreated from the number of neat stuff things because it all got too much. although I am still a member of some of these neat things (eg Facebook), I don't use it anymore. similarly I now only use my cell for PHONE CALLS ….. imagine that? There are so many neat diversions you can get yourself into, but each one reduces time you can spend on any one of them. You'd think that being retired, all these neat things would be right up your street, but actually adding more only squeezes time you need to spend on what really matters.
Now I have said all that, about 2 tears ago I purchased an Internet camera which I was going to put in the shop, it had it's own IP address, so, if you wanted you could broadcast your workshop happenings, use it for security purposes or let the wife know you were still alive in the shop, it also lets you have audio both ways, the camera IP address is all you need to "connect and view/speak" 
Circumstances have prevented me from setting it up …... but one day ….............
They do have these cameras today that create their own static IP address so you don't have to pay for a provider static address as an extra. This setup would be ideal for Stumpy where he could auto record all happenings in his shop and cut and paste snippets into his videos. It is also for great for some of the buddy buddy LJ's to be connected by the hip to their buddies shops. Only down side is that you can't share coffee with it…..bummer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,

Let me start off by saying, great job on the show, the Biscuit Machine & The Ultimate Tool Cabinet! Now your providing the SketchUp plans! What don't you do, for the woodworking community & LJ's in paticular?

Was that enough "smoke up your arse"?

Besides being frugal (cheap), I am also one that would tend to look at a set of plans and modify or create my own. I always see design/engineering changes that I would make. Having said that, Were I considering any build, I would buy the plans if cheap enough, knowing I will ultimately modify them. For me personally, $10-$15 would be a good ballpark number for your Bisciut Machine Plans. That in NO WAY is meant to deminish the value of your hard work that went into making them, especially considering I can't even draw a straight line with SketchUp! Just my cheap arse opinion! Yeah, I'm not even willing to give up my 0.02!

The other point I would stress, is you want as many people as possible to benefit from this innovative use of a "HF Dud". If they had the money to begin with, they would buy a better quality tool and possibly not need the Bisciut Machine. Perhaps they already have a "HF Dud" and gave up any hope of using it. These are the folks that NEED the Bisciut Machine & plans, at a LESS THAN reasonable price. For those that can afford whatever tool they need, price doesn't matter, they CAN buy the plans no problem.

I'm out of soap, so I'll get off the box now!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- I don't want to say the number I was thinking because it would sway the opinions of those I am trying to get suggestions form on this thread, and I want HONEST opinions on the price it should be. NO SUGGESTION is going to make me think someone doesn't value it. Nothing is going to offend me. This is business, and it's all about the numbers. It doesn't matter what an item is WORTH, all that matters is what people are most likely to PAY for it.

I may have spent a lot of time on it, but a potential customer doesn't consider what went into it, he considers what he will get OUT of it. So I am asking for a price based on what you and others think it is worth to THEM. Thanks for weighing in. I need to resolve this in the next few hours because I have an email inbox full of requests for it already! I hope some others are brave enough to offer their price suggestions too!


----------



## foneman

Stumpy, I already have a PC557 but am always interested in building something that is made by me and also something that has benefits over what I already have. I am also retired and consider myself frugal/cheap and would probably not spend over $10 for plans at this time unless it is something I currently do not have.

John


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,

You can offer an "Introductory" price, for a limited time, and then after "Testing the Market", zero in on a final price. This will allow you to get it out there ASAP and give people an incentive to purchase early. People who wait will just miss out on this "Initial Public Offering".


----------



## superdav721

Randy its my radio. Audio handled? I have no idea. Apparently you could hear my radio
Thanks Roger. I do what I can and try to link most of it together. When I post say on youtube, I will link it here there and everywhere. I just wanted to try and see how it worked. Maybe for future woodworking broadcasts. And it's like my phone. Its a convenience not a leash. I will walk right past it while its ringing. That drives my kids nuts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- When I turned on your feed, you were doing what looked like a little dance for the camera. I'd like to see more of that…

So how about some answers to my pricing question?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Like DIY, I'm a tight a$$ as well. I wouldn't want to dig in my pocket and buy a set of plans if I could look at a picture and draw it out myself. However, there are times that I would buy a set of plans if the need is there and the price is right. Your plans could be that need due to the complex of the machine. I would go $15…..


----------



## HamS

7.95

I think it is worth more than that, but I don't think you are likely to get more than 10, so start it low and you can always raise it. If you are not selling any at 7.95 then you might have to lower the price. NOW, I have NOT searched for any similar plans, nor have I any real way to gauge the quality of the plan. I sent you a sketchup model I made for one of my projects. I think it would have to be at least as detailed as this to get more than $10.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I think you hit it on the head when you said that a buyer considers the value THEY think they will get out of it - or what it's worth to them- not the value it is to the seller. Sellers, if they are going to make a profit, hope the customer sees more value than the seller. That said I've never paid more tha $10 for plans as most time I feel I can figure it out myself if it costs more. Even off what you have shown I know the principles behind the design, so your plans would "offer" of not havin to figure out dimensions and time and cost of trial and error. As woodworkers tend to be fairly smart in this area I would expect the same from most of them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- When I go to Woodcraft and buy a new router bit, the furthest thing from my mind is how many hours went into its design, the cost of the equipment used to manufacture it and the price of marketing it to people like me. I look at the price and decide if it is worth it to ME.

Same thing with these plans. Nobody cares that it took a couple weeks of trial and error to make them. Nobody is going to ask how many hours I spent. And why should they, that's not their problem any more than it's my problem what McDonalds spends on their burger filler. People want to know if they are going to get their 10 bucks worth out of it, and that's just fine with me.

It is MY job to worry about the other side, and that means giving them their money's worth or more, and hoping they tell others about so I can sell many copies of the plans until my time is paid for and I make a few bucks to put toward my new equipment.

That's what I meant.

By the way… how'd you know I hit my head today?....


----------



## superdav721

"In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida" The whole 17 minute version. Yeah Iron Butterfly rocks!
I agree with Ham on price. Price it a bit low and go for volume. Get three or four good designs and they will sell each other. Find a market {i believe thats what your doing} and push it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Alright. I posted it in my Etsy store. Now go and buy it so I can get that operation my grandmother needs… :0

Thanks for everybody who helped me with the pricing. I agree that cheap is better.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - that is actually the first time I've been to Etsy. Pretty cool.

I was going to add earlier about pricing - I've probably purchased more plans than I'll ever use because I came across them and they were cheap/inexpensive. "there's a cool plan, oh only $__, I'll get it, maybe I'll use it" (I've got at least 10 Drill Press table plans like this).

So if it is priced "low" people will buy it thinking they might use it, even though they have no particular plans for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex said,
I laid in bed last night last night worried that I had not explained to William how you float cream on coffee

Don't worry Rex. I'm one of those annoying SOBs that will ask if I don't understand something.

Actually, my Grandfather came here to America from France. So I'm only a third generation American with french ancestry. I don't know if it is french or just my family, but Grandpa and Grandma always floated cream in their coffee. 
We had cows growing up and we made our own stapled such as cream and butter, from milk from our cows. I miss those kinds of foods. I can't find a source for any of it anymore. I don't care what noone says. Dairy products just aren't the same once they've gone through all the processes before they reach these supermarkets.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since we're all over the place, let me tell you all about my day.
I got a grand total of zero wood working time today. Instead I helped my son with his truck project. 
I done mechanic work for thirteen years. So I don't mind supervising their mechanical projects. I do wish though that they would understand that if my back could handle doing this stuff, I'd still be doing it for a living. 
He bought a '95 Ford 4×4. The engine in it wasn't worth saving. So he bought another truck with a crappy body, but a great engine. He's taking the good engine and putting it in the good body.

That's no problem. Also, the electronics on the newer truck has bit the dust. I advised him to do it the tried and true method and go back with a DUI distributor and a carburator. He followed my advice. So far so good.

A few weekends ago, with my supervision and two of his buddies, they swapped the engines out.
Now we're cooking with grease.

So today, I started helping him get everything hooked back up on it, starting system, charging system, fuel system, and ignition system.

Things would have went great except for a few issues.

You would think that with him growing up back while I still did mechanic work on a daily basis, and he used to live in the shop with me, that he would know which way tightens, and which way loosens a bolt. I am sick this evening of saying, "other way son".
When I say keep the bolts off this engine in one can and the bolts off the other engine in another, there is a good reason. It is a headache and a half trying to sort out bolt for one engine, when the bolts for two engines in all mixed in together. Especially when one is a '95 and one is an '84.
But above all,
What part of, "don't do that. If you don't know how to do it, tell me so I can help you before you screw something up" do young men not understand? He can't get through his head that ignoring this statement usually results in another trip to the parts store and more money out of his pocket The count got to five trips today and close to a hundred bucks cost to him. Every bit of it was preventable if he'd only listened.

.

When I spoke with SuperD earlier, I think he summed it up pretty well as to why kids take on these projects that they have no idea how to complete.
*Dad can fix it!*


----------



## HamS

I actually worry about that quite a bit. I always had grad dad until I went in the army (at 18) and I learned real fast that I had to figure things out myself 'cause grand dad and dad wern't around. I talk to my dad every day and those conversations are pretty far ranging, but I don't think I have NEEDED his advice in a long time. Don't take me wrong, I value and treasure his wisdom, but it is more like another resource. He is NOT affraid to tell me when I am going the wrong way on something. I, on the other hand, hand have two sons that are well into their twenties and still relying on dad ins solving their problems. I am happy to do it, but I would really rather they come to me after they have done something, but I still get the calls, "Dad I hit a deer" etc etc etc. I think you summed it up that they are young. I think young men need to go to the University of Hard Knocks. However, they are also their mother's sons and she thinks I am too hard hearted about this. I think it is the difference between an urban and a farm upbringing. My wife thinks you call someone to fix whatever, I think you go fix it. My sons are somewhere in between.


----------



## superdav721

Amen Hams, well said and well heard. Our 22 year old son. He got through boot and I thought that would help. Not! He still acts immature and thinks everything is a game. He will not take responsibility for his own kids. When he got out of boot I told him my rules. He didn't like them so he moved to Grandmas house. She gives him everything. That is enabling the problem. 
Until you have to get it own your own. You will never get it at all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, you bring up another aspect of it all that I didn't even get into. 
They take on these projects with it already in their head that Dad will help them with it. My wife always talks me into helping them. "You only need to supervise" they say. Then when I get out there, they do things wrong and look at me with that "well what do I do now" look. My solution is fix it. You broke it, fix it. That's the way I learned mechanic work. 
I would love it if just once, when they jumped into something like this, they'd do it without begging me to come supervise. If they have a question, fine, but I shouldn't have to hold their hand through the whole thing. I could have done my wood work today. He should have come to me if and when he was out of ideas on how to accomplish something himself.

I keep telling my wife that one day, when they start something like this, I'm going to fix them. I am going to go get out all the tools they will need to do the task. Then I'm going to tell them I will be back. I am going to get into my truck, where I will have already loaded up my rod and reels, and I'm going to go fishing.

.

Now the flipside of this.
The son that I was helping today, his name is Chad. 
Chad wanted to go into the Army. This was all he wanted to do since he was a kid. He wanted this to be his career and he never once wavered from it. Then the day he finished high school, after four years of ROTC, he asked me to drive him over to Jackson for him to sign his papers. 
He did. He went through all the battery of tests and physicals. They turned him down due to an eye stigmatism that is so minor that we never even knew he had it. His lifelong dream was crushed. He has been trying to bounce back from that ever since. 
Since then, he hasn't done too bad. He works for a landscaping business. He does good enough job that the boss has promised him his own crew this coming summer. He works hard. He's respectful. He tries his best, even if it isn't exactly what I'd want him to do all the time.

I guess the point I'm making is that even if I sound mad at him, I'm just blowing off steam. I don't mind helping him. If I didn't help him, this son actually wouldn't just let it rust down waiting. No, he'd get out there probably and try to do it himself, and when things went wrong, he'd screw it up beyond repair. When he can't figure something out, his philosophy is get a BGDH (bigger @#$ &*^%$# hammer).

I honestly think my aggrevation comes in, not because of the son I was helping today, but my kids as a group. I have a couple of other sons that would let the truck sit there until flowers and weeds grew out of the bed. They wouldn't even try. Then they would blame me that it never got fixed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Guys Here's my contribution to lumberjocks today. What do you have to show?


----------



## superdav721

Holy Cow Marty! She is a beauty. I don't want to tell you this but there are two large holes right in the middle. You might need a bit of putty or a large bandaid No wait I get it you made a frame for your tablesaw picture. Cool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My tablesaw is so big….. I had to have 2 picture frames…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not sure if I like the rosette blocks on the bottom. I may have to redo those…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Stumpy, There is a sh!t load of pocket holes in it…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty post it when done and give us some close ups. She looks just like your drawing.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks great Box…....um…...what is it?


----------



## superdav721

I gata ask, Rob wat time is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

36" kitchen sink base…..


----------



## superdav721

What does the rest of the kitchen look like?


----------



## superdav721

What does the sink look like?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What time is is you ask???
*It's COFFEE time!!!*


----------



## DamnYankee

10 and 5/8


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a long drawn out kitchen makeover. Most of the other cabinets are done (waiting on the finish) Still have one more to build after this, as well as the valence and the crown. There are glass doors on 2 of the upper cabinets as well as recessed display cabinets…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice framed table saw portait Marty. 
How did you get the photo to look like the saw was off in the background of a frame that looks eerily like a front to a beautiful piece of furniture? 
Amazing!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did you crop off the bottom of that photo SuperD?
I thought the entire test was supposed to read,
*"DRINK COFFEE - Do Supid Things Faster with More Energy and A Big F*@*ing Smile On Your Face While You Do It!!!"*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm cheating tonight.
I had to go to the shop for a can of coffee.
I forgot to bring some home earlier, and Marty keeps coming to my house and stealing my coffee and tequila.
I slipped two packets of that fancy smancy french roast my wife bought into my shirt posket. I came home and fixed me a double down cup of it like Rex suggested a day or two ago. 
You're my new best friend Rex. I love you.

I can't help it. This is so good it makes me so happy and mushy on the inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm having a hot tea w/ a double shot of whiskey….. 'cause I deserve it…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey that's a picture of my mom, buddy. Watch it or I will come to your house and place a weight in a secret spot on a certain wheel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry I had to go on the phone earlier SuperD.
I was driving (I know I shouldn't be driving and talking on the cell, now shut up) and about to go behind the hill along North Washington Street. I knew I'd lose my cell phone signal once past that first low hill.

I had to go check on my wife's Jeep. She called and said it smelled "HOT" when she got to work, whatever that was supposed to mean. I had to go check it out and tell her it was ok though so she wouldn't worry.

.

I thought of my logo I debating on cutting and putting on my band saw. 
"The Would Slice Her"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if I can just find my smokes… Oh yeah, I used them to prop up a _*router table insert that I'm repairing*_…..

There's a second LJ blog contribution…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm so sorry.
Lately it seems like the simplest tasks, like scatching my @$$, turns into an aggrevation. I have about five things to do at any given time, with ten more things on my mind, and eight kids and a wife wanting me to do something different. 
Soooooo,
The last thing I need is a weight in secret spots on random wheels to give me more headaches.
You the man. I'll leave you alone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We need PICTURES Marty.
We're going to start a new thread about how smokes can help you while destroying your health.
We'll start it off with my lifesaving cigarette pack sheild from the other day and lead into your cigarette pack bench cookie design.

C'mon SuperD. I know you gotta have a helpful cigarette or cigarette pack story to add.


----------



## superdav721

Smokes, some say smokes?
No problem William.
Great LOGO!
Marty William has some smokes. He has started a new thing. It seems he cuts his packs in half. A new way of trying to get more for your money.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm on it Big W


----------



## superdav721

I am typing and you guys get ahead two or three posts. S_LO O __W _D_ O__W ___ NNNN N


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is how my cigarettes saved my Rousseau router table insert…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

These plates are $40. on amazon. I found this one for $20 so I bought it to set up another router. Would you believe that none of these holes would fit my routers. And there wasn't any room left to drill 4 more holes.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys check out this little set of furniture. Notice the table behind them to get an idea of the size.









I saw these yesterday. I love them. Living room furniture for weee people.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a buddy down the street that could use a set of those. He use to be a jockey 'til he messed up his shoulder. He has a nice woodshop down there too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's tough working in his shop 'cause everything is so low to the floor…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I was joking, but I'm saving my photo and yours for the next time someone tells me how smoking is bad for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I release the copyright to you Big W…..


----------



## superdav721

You look to be a pretty tall guy to. I bet it is fun.
Where did coffee boy go?
hey REDNECKGREASEMONKEY?
William I cut the crap out of my self today. With a hand saw. You aught to like that. Them Japanese saws will get you. FAST.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, have you thought of making your own plates like that?
I have made several router base plates and recently a circle jig out of plexiglax. Actually, I think it was called lexan or something like that. Get the thick stuff. It is cheaper than the one like you bought. It isn't more work since you, for example, had to drill more holes anyway. You can pick it up locally at the hardware store.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm only 5'-7". Did you find Williams first-aid kit It's right next to his Jose…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They're called hand saws because you USE YOUR HANDS TO OPERATE THEM, not because YOU CUT YOUR HANDS WITH THEM.
I typed that in capital letter, not to yell at you, but to make sure you understood the difference.

You said to slow down, so I went to google to find something so you could catch up.

Caught up yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He's lying SuperD.
Since he came to my house, I don't have any Jose.
Would you believe he drank the entire dang bottle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a supplier in Indy that I can by a piece that size for $12. But these have the removable insert rings for different size bits…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William;
Ah so, Grand-père et grand-mère étaient français


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't thought of that. I wonder if there is a way to cut th plexiglass to accept the insert rings.
I haven't run into that yet. I don't usually use the insert rings that I do have for the plate in my saw table wing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have 3 routers that will be set up for my table. I can just pull one up and drop another in for whatever type of work I'm doing. My 4th router I use for hand routing…..


----------



## superdav721

Yep it's in a good place right where the thumb meet the palm of your hand. Being on blood thinners doesn't help either. The first thought that passed my pea brain was get off the top of this $30 slab of walnut, before you bleed on it.
If I could have a drink right now it would be a double shot of 20 year old single barrel scotch. With a big fat cigar. Over ice please. Crap now thats going to be in my head the rest of the week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The old wise one is with us now… But I'm not sure what he said…..


----------



## superdav721

Grandfather and grandmother were French


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Rex.
Oui, mais il est devenu plus que *********************************** traditionnelle française.
I believe it was the better life in America and the great people of south Lousiana that turned them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did you bring us tonight Rex???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I think my puter is screwing up. I can't make out half of what's on my screen…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, besides a few cuss words I picked up on that were said all too often by Grandpa, I don't speak a word of french.
I so however have a translator program on my computer that translates back and forth between french and english because it is the only way to understand some of the emails my great aunt (grandmother's sister) sends me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did catch something about a ************************* @$$ before the dogs tree it…..


----------



## superdav721

Yes, but it became more than *********************************** traditional French.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex said,
Grand-père et grand-mère étaient français
Which translates into,
Grandfather and grandmother were French
his is more direct. I have a sneaking suspision he either speaks french or kept it simple for the translator program.

I said,
Oui, mais il est devenu plus que *********************************** traditionnelle française
Which translates loosely (using tranlator) to,
Yes, but became more *********************************** than traditional french.


----------



## superdav721

That is what i said. look up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta turn the lights out and call it a night. Besides, the dog said he needs to make a run. something about a ******************** in a tree. He speaks German…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You thought of the wood first SuperD. It just means you're on your way to becoming a true wood master.

I'll give you another test.
Have you ever carressed wood enough that someone (it was my wife) told you to get a room before you have an orgasm?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know you said it Super, and posted it before I could finish typing.
And you gripe about us slowing down.
Sheesh.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No sense in running off Marty. 
We understand though.
Have a good night.


----------



## superdav721

jl7 got a load of curly birdseye maple today for dirt. I was almost there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I've done some googling before I asked this and sounded like a complete freaking moron.

I can't find polishing compound for a leather strop locally, and hate ordering online when I can help it.
Has anyone tried using some sort of automotice rubbing or buffing compound on a strop for chisels and lathe tools?

I've read in several forums (on sites other than Limberjerks, so I won't mention them) about using things such as Mother's Chrome and Mag polish.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

evening all. Well I was going to write a load of stuff about William's earlier post about crappy food, but I got hungry and searched the place for a suitable meal. I ended up with up with my old favorite, sheep's eyeballs a la blink, but tonight I didn't fancy them as casserole as I normally have them because the thought of eyeballs eyeballing me while bubbling in the gravy didn't quite feel appetizing , so I had them on a half contact lens with some cuss cuss.
Reminds me, I need to get his old family recipes for French Toast and Rata2E.
Anyway Bon Chumps. TTFN


----------



## DIYaholic

Super dave,
I typed this really slow, so that you could read it!

Just try'n to help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know where to start Rex.

Crappy food? Me? 
Crappy coffee maybe, but never crappy food.

Sheep eyeballs a la blink casserole???
I am a ***********************************. I'll try anything once. When's dinner?

And I gotta know what TTFN means?


----------



## superdav721

William that will work fine or jewelers rouge. Just mix it with a few drops of oil and your good to go. The idea of the compound is to polish the face and remove any slight burr left.
Roger you make me laugh
Randy you made me laugh harder. I just happened to be eating a bowl of lucky charms and almost shot a shamrock out of my nose. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Honi soit qui mal y pense

Tat Tar For Now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm turning in myself. I'm pooped.
Ya'll have a good evening. 
Someone turn the light out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SDave,
*I was trying to make you feel hungry*


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
sounds like you have the luck of the Irish (shamrock)

I typed this fast, so read it really slowly!


----------



## superdav721

"honni" 
Evil be to him who evil thinks
Good night Roger


----------



## superdav721

Good night John boy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sdave, I hereby make you an honorary Brit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyone found my teeth?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If they aren't wooden, ain't no one gonna even look for 'em!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shucks, ever tried biting into an eyeball without your teeth. They keep flying out of my mouth and across the room, so I have to go looking for eyeballs, and I have smashed my fork into a mirror twice thinking I had found one.
I'm going to bed now hungry, those eyeballs would have seen me through the night….... Grrrrrrr


----------



## DIYaholic

G'Night All.

I don't know if the lights are out, but I know I'm dim!


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I'm pretty new here and haven't read all the post in this thread and don't plant to, why to many.

Anyway, speaking of bench top biscuit machines do any of you remember the one Delta made. If not it's probably because the weren't made for very long. I can't even remember what year it was now. I bought one when they were available and use it for slots in the back of my face frames. That's about all I use it for. Never could see using biscuits for edge gluing boards together.

Original it came with a cable operated foot pedal but it didn't work that well. I got rid of the cable affair and installed an air cylinder and air valve and now it works great.


----------



## superdav721

Go away loveth! You have been FLAGGED AS SPAM!


----------



## superdav721

AlaskaGuy that is one cool contraption you have there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wow!
*We have made the big time boys!*

It's always a good sign you've reach the big time when you see a scenerio like the one that has plated out above.

We had a fairly new Lumberjock post his machine.
Nice machine by the way. Welcome to Lumberjocks and thank you for contributing to our, um, Stumpy's, thread. Also you were on topic too. That's something even us seasoned Lumberjocks haven't been able to do.

Then we had what I can only assume is one of SuperD's stalkers.
She wants to "make friend" with him. SuperD, you really need to email her so she can "know your mind".
See? I think this is a good idea, because after she knows your mind, she'll never be the same again.

Seriously now, everyone PLEASE flag that post so we can try and get it removed from our friendly little thread as quickly as possible. I was having such fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice set up there AlaskaGuy. The air cylinder is a great transformation on that thing. The original cable pedal was simply junk. The problem with Delta on a piece like that is they have been bought out so many times, That you can't hardly get parts anymore…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After reading the posts I missed last night before bed, I have this weird vision of Rex and his eyeballs, flying out from his slippery gums because he can't find his wooden teeth. I can only assume he is blind without his glasses since he apparantly found the eyeballs in the mirror.

Poor Rex.

No teeth. No glasses. Short at least one eyeball.








I found some wooden teeth. He can even keep an extra eyeball in these for when he looses his.








Now if we can just get him to stop trying to pop them out all the time. That can't be healthy for you, Rex. You gotta stop.








And for God's sake quite making that stuff. It aint good for you anyway. If things are that bad around there, please tell us. We're your friends. We'll get you a care package of foor on the way pronto.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy will have to hold off on that new video equipment. We have a far greater need to get help for poor 'Ol Rex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

AlaskaGuy,
Welcome to the "Not So" Sane Asylum!
Cool machine, A WW machine made of heavy metal, a unique concept!

BTW: "LOVE" post flagged!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you get her e-mail address before you flagged her???


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope the "eye ball soup" was heated over a *wood* fire? What kind of wood, would be good for a fire? Prehaps one of my "not so" Fine Furniture projects. There I mentioned wood.

Gotta stay on topic!

Oh yeah, morning everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

No, I tapped into her video feed and am watching her as I type!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That explains all of the misspelled words…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alaska*- I never used biscuits until recently. But when I edge glue boards, the glue makes them slip out of alignment when you apply the clamps. This is easy enough to remedy, but it gets to be a pain if you are doing a lot of them.

But the real reason for using them is because you can (as the video demonstrated) combine them with pocket hole screws and eliminate the need for clamps altogether. This is especially great if you're in a hurry because you don't have to wait for the panel to dry. You can start on the dovetails, or whatever you plan on doing!

I also like your suggestion of the added benefit of using it to cut slots in cabinet doors!

You should stick around our thread here, have some fun with us!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Mornng weirdos, much has happened since I signed off last night. I lost patience looking for those loose eyeballs and went to bed, but had a hard time getting off to sleep because I had this strange feeling I was being spied upon. Anyways I eventually dropped off, after adjusting my Sleep Apnea aparatus, putting on new a new bag for the catheta and adjusting the bed setting to the good old 69 or 96? - I always got confused with that.
I woke fairly early and after disengaging my self from the various life sustaining devises, I made my way to the bathroom toting my now, quite full, catheta bag. It was then, as I bent over to empty the bag, that my wife exclaimed " I found one". Indeed she had just noticed one of those elusive eyeballs stuck up my A**. She said it looked like I had a permanent fixture for a colonoscapy, but I did not think that was funny, so I just sat on the pot and proceeded to eject the evil eye.
While sitting there, my mind wandrered into lessons I had learned from Stumpy, that we often overlook opportunities in mundain and obtuse situations where we could make a buck. Then, as I got up and saw the offending eyeball amongst other items, and bidding it a fond farewell and safe journey to the ceptic tank, I had an inventive Stumpy moment. This eyeball was now on it's way to a place of great mystery and concern. Wouldn't it be great if we could unlock that mystery and ease our concerns that a Tsami was imminent? So how about Tank-Cam? or Cesspool Detective?
Imagine, a live camera in the ceptic tank can monitor progress of those little engzyme critters eating up all the crap and also locate floaters and wrecks for unterrupted passage. I'm pretty sure there must be a great market for such a management tool. I need to work out how to clean the camera lens regularly though with remote control ….. need help there fellas.
I have an exciting day planned, it's time for our pilgrimage to Wal-Mart, and Sandra has arranged for us to also go clubbing at a joint called Sam's ….... looking forward to that, they say they have pole dancers there.
Wow this coffee is good, but Sandra is insisting that I take my pills and medications because I am starting to make sense.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rex does it have it's own static I/P?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Dave ….... it's floating.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, just think, monitoring could be great fun. When the boss asks "what's that crap you are looking at?". you can always point and say, "Well that looks like one of mine"


----------



## superdav721

Funny Roger. Dont get William started. He is over on the hand plane thread shopping for rubbing compound.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I guess he thinks it's a magic lamp …..... hope he gets his 3 wishes.


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood - there I said it (or I guess I typed it)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY: *Veni, vidi, ligna*

I thought mentioning Stumpy was sufficient …... like as in wood stump.


----------



## DIYaholic

D Yankee,
Can you type that again? I didn't hear you!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I came, I saw wood

right back at ya


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY; Ah, BUT did you see wood or did you saw it, that is the question.


----------



## DIYaholic

I see I saw wood!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY;
Sounds like you're up and down all the time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW Our trip to Wal-Mart was cancelled as Wal-Mart was closed today for the Chinese holiday, you know, the birthday of Matzo Dung who wrote a little book about Redwood… Ta Da.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Man, this is a hard audience today, I guess all the action is on the dying and casket Threads? - I'll give those 2 a miss thank you very much, nothing uplifting there. 
So I think I'll call it a day and go ahead and have an early enema.
Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## DIYaholic

Good chattin' Rex. Hope everything comes OUT all right.


----------



## superdav721

I had to go to work. I'm back.


----------



## HamS

I actually am gonna have some shop time tonight after supper


----------



## superdav721

Great HamS, its raining and cold here. I even got my bike parts in. I cant do anything. So I guess I will olay on the internet.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got shop time in after dinner. My pegs for my cribbage board are done. I ended up cutting 2" lengths of 1/4" dowl and chucking them into the DP and sanded a 1/4" of one end down to 1/8" using a sanding jig. I then re-chucked them the other direction (peg end in chuck) and using a chisel used the DP as a vertical lathe and cut 1, 2 and 3 groves for each set of pegs (one set got one grove another two and the last set three groves). I then stained each set a different color (one dark dark brown, one colonial maple, one cherry). Actually I stained them first then cut the grooves.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, They already make a camera that goes into the septic and sewers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need pictures Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I forgot, Wood and tools…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Of pegs or jig?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We need full motion pictures of assembly, jigs, parts, and Road Runner Cartoons…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing new to add today. Only got about 4 hours of shop time. I spent most of that time fixin' my screwups…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just got in from the shop. I wasn't able to do too much today, but I had to at least make an appearance so my tools wouldn't miss me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We missed you Big W. Well, everyone else did, I was just trying to be nice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You got about the same amount of work done today as I did…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, SuperD, I participated in THAT thread. 
Actually, after reading your advice, I went simple.
The wife was at work. I scrounged up some silver polish she had in the cleaning cabinet. I went and spread that paste, whatever is in it, on the leather. It worked great. 
I put her silver polish back. Next time I go to town, I will buy my own.

KTMM told me about a set you can get at the Orange Nightmare store for about ten bucks that has the proper compound in it. I was there the other day, but they were out of the set. I'll check next time I go.

Maybe tomorrow. My ten year old belt broke today. So I'll pick up some polish. I already have several pieces of leather. Now I guess the belt will give me some more leather. It's one of those natural leather belts. I don't go for those fancy smancy designer belts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They are just being nice too Marty. So you're in good company.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This place is like a ghost town tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob was on, now he's gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was remaking my rosette blocks this evening. Screwed them up 3 times, so I turned out the lights and came in…..


----------



## superdav721

Nice job Rob. Update your project with a picture. 
Hey guys!
William most any abasive that is suspended in a substrate will do. What you have to look out for is, will the silver polish eat the leather? Thats why I told you to use some oil. The oil will help stabalize the leather and keep it subtle. 
Marty I got no shop time. But MYMOTORCYCLE WHEEL CAME> I cant wait to get it on. Then its bye bye. On the road again. See ya….......Beep beep


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sometimes it's best to walk away.
Now if I could just learn that I could cut a lot of stress out of my life.


----------



## superdav721

Marty how are you making the rosettes?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's the man. Did you get as much as the rest of us did today?
Actually, what little I did do is posted here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm seriously consdiering heading back to the shop later if my back doesn't ease up. It's one of those nights. We have rain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave they are store bought rosettes. It's the blocks that gave me fits today. kept cutting them to small. I think I'll leave the rosettes off. I looked at buying a rosette cutter to make my own, I may still do that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have snow here. Oh, and I didn't touch it when I was at your shop. It was like that when I got there…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought you had carved the rosettes for some reason.

That's the funny thing I have found out about wood. It's easy to cut too much off of something, but it's a booger to put it back.


----------



## superdav721

Check your mail Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks intriguing Dave, Looks like I have a new project. Thanks Buddy…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That aint fair. Ya'll are keeping secrets.


----------



## superdav721

You have it William It was sent to both of us. Tell ya later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Big W, I have something you don't have…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As long as it aint my wheels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I was just thinking about something like this the other day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an upcoming project that I'll need it on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get to the post office to get a box today. I'll have to do that tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

Well there ya go. Give and it is returned to you. And one more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, Just got even busier…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm going to call it an early night guys. Early for me anyways. Not feeling well. You'll have a great evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night William…..


----------



## superdav721

Check went out today marty. There is no hurry they have been around a hundred years or so. A few more weeks wont hurt.


----------



## superdav721

You might want to keep an eye on your email box for a little while. If you dont need just delete them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll get to town tomorrow and get a box. They'll be on the way before the weeks out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They are both great…..


----------



## superdav721

I aint done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The friend down the street works at a woodworking store. He's just a phone call away with any hardware I need…..


----------



## superdav721

6 more to go.


----------



## Visions

Stumpy,

one solution I have found for my "lack of clamps" when doing glue-ups, is to make my own clamps from wood. Mine vary in length from 12" up to about 48", and are plenty good for the average glue-up.

I'm not wealthy and having 20 or 30 bar clamps would cost a good bit (I do have a dozen though, and a lot of different pipe lengths), so I did what I could afford, made my own!

Mine are very close in design to those shown HERE on the American Woodworker site.
They were super easy to build, and since I had a ton of 3/8" and 1/2" threaded rod on hand, I used it rather than buy ACME threaded rod as they suggest. They are admittedly a bit slow to adjust if you need to screw them out a lot, but I made mine very adjustable, and such they're not bad as long as you plan ahead and get them set-up before you start spreading glue.

I highly recommend making a bunch. Much easier and more attractive than pocket holes in a panel!!!

I do like the pocket hole idea though, just busting on ya a bit!

Another quick note, I picked up the Kreg Jr. pocket hole jig, which is the next step up from the mini jig you use, and man is it awesome! It has a built in fence you set for the material thickness, and it has a spot that hooks onto a Kreg clamp so it's really easy to just clamp it where needed. Though I modified one of my vise-grip style clamps with a big washed epoxied onto the clamp pad, and it works just as well as a Kreg clamp for a lot less!

You can also screw this jig in place for really tight spots, another sweet feature for repairs in tight spots.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all.

It's been a very unproductive day. I decided to concentrate on what I do best….absolutely nothing!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks great Kenny. I'll have to try that myself. Thanks for posting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Kreg master kit has a mail-in rebate right now. Think it's $15.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're doing a great job Randy…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy the mad man….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Forgot where I left off Dave, Oh yeah, I was stickin' and stackin'.....


----------



## superdav721

"Sticken a stacken" are those hockey terms?

O yeah WOOD.
Every body say *WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got the Kreg Master kit, haven't used it yet. I will tomorrow, when I start assembling my air cleaner. Now then. which end of the screw goes in first?


----------



## DIYaholic

would!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess the proper term is sticker and stack…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If you put a screw right next to a fan blade, It sounds like this. "dingdingdingdingdingdingding"


----------



## DIYaholic

Liquor up front, Poker in the rear!


----------



## boxcarmarty

damn, I lost count again. one, two, three, four…..


----------



## DIYaholic

How do I get the squirrel to STAY in the cage?


----------



## DIYaholic

How many WW'ers can't count to 10, on their hands?


----------



## superdav721

Randy your a nut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Can "dingdingdingdingdingdingding" be downloaded as a ringtone?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a nice one!!! now where was I? oh yeah, three, four, five…..


----------



## superdav721

OK give up the punch lines.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

i think your mailbox is full. 3 of them bounced back.
sorry


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bet Rob can't do this…..


----------



## superdav721

bedtime


----------



## boxcarmarty

I counted 2 plus 8 Dave, Is that right???


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys, 
last night I got four glue ups of bread board edges on the oak ply. This project might actually get done. I probably will wait for the weekend, but it is time to set up and cut the rabbets. I hate that because I can't easily get them right. I can't use my router, the rabbets are the wrong sizefor the bits I have. I don't want to use the jointer because the knives at the edge are getting dull and I don't want to fight with sharpening them in a hurry, and my dado blade has one chipper that is .005 wider than its buddies so they aren't consistent. Maybe this project is important enough to buy a shoulder plane, What is a guy to do?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Ham.
Have you thought about taking a diamond sharpener and filing that chipper tooth down?
If it's just one tooth, and you take a hair more than the .005, the entire set will still be more useful than what you have now.
I know this may be taking time that you don't want to take, like as in the jonter blades, but if done, the dado blades will be much more useful for a long time to come.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD and Marty, if I count right, two plus eight equals ten. Ten what? Ya'll have me biting at the bit from curiosity now. 
I thought I had it figured out when SuperD told me that this secret thingy was sent to both of us. Then ya'll's conversation suggests more than two, which was what was sent to me. So I'm lost again.


----------



## HamS

Morning William,

French Roast from Walmart is in the pot, Have a spoonful of the dark cocoa mix with the coffee.

If I fixed the chipper would I still have the excuse to buy the plane? I actually think I will probably do both, although from what I have been reading, it isn't as simple as go online, order plane, pay money, wait, cut square shoulders.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm afraidI don't know much about the plane Ham, but I would have to fix my dado blades if I had that problem you describe with yours. 
There are some things I just can't find no other way to do than with my dado set. 
Sure, the router makes quick work of slots and such. The dado blade set comes to the rescue though anytime you have something that isn't a standard size such as half, three quarter, or such.

Also, do you have shims? I've made extra shims for my dado blade set using Coca-Cola cans. The extra shims adds even more versatility to the set.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and my coffee is already in the cup.
Ok, I lied. About half a pot is already in me. 
Having a bad night and gave up on sleep. Been up since about three thirty.


----------



## HamS

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/3-In-1-Plane-by-Clifton/productinfo/625-3110/
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/3-in-1-Shoulder-Plane/productinfo/4-260270/

At the risk of starting a bonfire, What is there about the one that is significantly different than the other to make it worth two and a half times more? I have heard that the iron is better, or that the steel is better, but I have worked in and around foundries and smelters for 12 years and Birmingham should not be making different iron than Calcutta, they both smelt it from scrap and the scrap is probably the same junk anywher. Crushed cars and old ships. If the guy down the road was making planes I would probably buy from him, but he isn't, and the guy down the road that is casting iron is using scrap from all over the world to smelt his iron.

Today is trash day and I it is so easy to sit here and chat instead of do what has to be done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could answer you Ham, but I no little about hand planes.
I will say, just what I've scrounged from listening to some other people, that on a lot of new planes, you sometimes do pay for a name. 
It's like a lot of things these days. A lot of items we buy aren't better in any way to a cheaper version, but premium names bring premium prices. I am in no way suggesting that to be true in this case, just an observation I've made over the years.

I do find something funny if you look back on handplanes. A lot of them are restored these days. Some of the older ones were made of such good material that they can often be restored to like new condition. The thing is though, if you search through some old catalogs, and compare the pricing to what is sought after today, some of the cheapest planes from way back when, are now the most highly sought after. It just goes to prove that sometimes the cheaper version can turn out to be a diamond in the rough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went back and looked at each of the two links you provided side by side. They have the same style, same function, and even the exact same weight.
Now for the difference. The one major difference that jumps out at me is that the more expensive one is made in England, while the other one is made in India.
Again, I don't know enough to give a trustworthy opinion, but from my experince of tools, the one from England is a much better made tool. The one from India? It depends on which factory, under which watchful eye of the floor supervisor, and what kind of day he is having. Their quality is spotty at best on most tools coming from there. So buying that is a crap shoot. You may wind up with a great tool. Then again, you may wind up with a very pretty door stop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And what brand French Roast are you buying from Wal-Mart?
I used to drink french roast from the local one here. Then they quit carrying it except in the very exspensive brands. Now the closest store that carries it is Kroger. It is about twelve bucks a can for the big 33oz. cans, which is what I always buy.


----------



## HamS

Maxwell House I think. Mrs H. works part time at Wally world so it just appears, and my back account just gets ssmaller. I mus t say though that she can stretch dollars five or six times furthur than I can, and she is hot as well. I have been married to her for 31 years, so I guess it is working out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand about things "showing up" from Wal-Mart. I actually hate that place. My wife is a security guard though, and on weekends, she patrols the parking lot of the local Wal-Mart at night. She often makes things "show up" at our house to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Boxes of this has been "showing up" lately. It's some great coffee. Last time I was in there though I happened to notice what those boxes cost and I feel like kicking her in her rear. She likes to spoil me when she gets the chance though.


----------



## superdav721

Ham a plane in ply can get ugly. Router bit is my vote.
Buy the plane, by all means buy the plane.
Ham I had heard that there were some companies in England that sold out to India. They bought the castings also. There may be no physical difference in the 2 but where its made.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning SuperD!


----------



## superdav721

Hello, I am off to work.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning fellow weirdos. Just finishing my second cup of Jacobs before I have to leave to go to the hospital for a sonogram procedure. Don't know how long it will take, but I'll be back later to educate you all and pull your legs.
Be careful out there.


----------



## superdav721

your not pulling my leg I got you figured out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, A hand plane is simply a shadow that you cast on a wall by placing your hands together in a manner that it creates an image of an airplane…..


----------



## HamS

D
the plane woul be to clean up the rabbet it the solid wood stock. I am breaboarding 1/2 " ply with 4/4 maple. This tiny keyboard on the phone hurts arithritic hands. Good luck Rex.

H


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Have you considered tongue and groove bits?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do mine on my shaper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A rail and stile set on a router would work too…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's a Martian.
Just got back from my sonograms (plural). they did three, kidneys, bowel and bladder, I''ll let you guess where they found the infant Martian!.
They fussed that I had not fasted, but I showed them my appointment sheet which made no mention about the need to fast (like it usually does). being me, I asked them if I should have taken my morning meds, to which they replied - of course you should. Well ladies, I can't take my morning meds WITHOUT food (as prescribed), so if you can all have a little meeting to get your acts together, it would clear up this problem-- oops, sorry, Issue.
Anyway, all went well and I just got home and after another great cup of coffee, I'll be up to par (or mar?)


----------



## superdav721

Hey everybody Roger is pregnant. Congrats


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do what I do Rex. It'll throw em for a loop.
They put me through this a few times. I was supposed to fast for twelve hours, but they didn't tell me.
When the results came back, the fasting issue popped up.
I told them I did fast. Haven't you ever heard of constipation?
If there's ex-rays on the wall at the time, point to them.
Say, is that eye glasses? I've been looking everywhere for them!

So you carry infant matians in your bladder?
DANG! I feel sorry for you.
It's going to take more than the standard medication when you give birth to that!
And I thought kidney stones were hell to pass.


----------



## DIYaholic

If they are anything like the creature from "Alien", they'll just rip right though your abdominal wall. I don't know if ONLY "Meds" will take care of that!!!

Just taking a quick break from building my air cleaner. Could use it on this thread to clean things up! Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, Hi everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, A street sweeper couldn't clean this up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get back at it. I'm pulling a William today and doing absolutely nothing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
I'm really good @ that! Want any lessons?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's what I'm best at Marty, doing nothing. I'm about the laziness guy you'll ever meet. I haven't picked up anything heavier than a coffee cup this morning.

Oh yea. The doctors say that's the heaviest thing I'm EVER supposed to pick up. So on those other days I'm doing like super hero stuff.

YEEEEEAH BABY!!!!
I think I'm going to steele SuperD's logo and call myself SUPERWILL!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And why would we won't to clean it up?
If you cleaned up this thread I might feel like it was too high society and not feel so welcome.
Come on down into the gutter with the rest of us. 
The view is nice down here with all these women walking by in skirts.

Ooooh LOOK! I don't think that one was wearing panties.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We got a couple of inches of snow last night. I got all excited and got the tractor out and bladed the driveway.

Oh, It was a curly maple snow and I cut it with a 48" blade…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WAIT!
You've got wood coming out of the sky? All you gotta do is cut it up?
I need driving directions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make some more screw ups so I can fill up my new scrap box. It's looking a little low…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm most happy when it doesn't snow. I plow & salt, but on salary, so if it don't snow, I get paid for doing nothing! And as I said, that IS what I do best. For me NO SNOW = MORE SHOP TIME!!! Yeee Haaa!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I must get back to my air cleaner. The damn thing won't build itself!


----------



## DS

The Snow Plow guy here in Phoenix LOVES his job!
Danged Unions! heheh ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Went out to the workshop this morning to make a big dovetail jig for this week's show. I am done with the glue-ups on the tool cabinet, and now it's on to the dovetails.*

Anyway, I was looking for a place to put the biscuit joining machine to get it off the bench. That led to moving one thing, which led to moving another, which led to 2:00pm and I still haven't gotten started on the jig!

Good news, half the shop is re-re-rearranged. I moved the lathe, all three band saws, the drill press, the jointer, the mortising machine, the horizontal joinery machine (which is the subject of an upcoming episode) and countless other things. You'd think that a small shop with a GIANT bench taking up 3/4 of the floor space wouldn't lend itself to so many different shop layouts. But I have changed things around more than I could even begin to count.

Maybe it will stay this way for a few days this time….


----------



## DamnYankee

My wife always accusses me that I spend more time working in the shop for the sake of the shop than for any other reason. I make more "things" for the shop, I move things around in the shop, but rarely ever produce anything for use outside of the shop. I have no idea what she is talking about.


----------



## superdav721

Sounds good Stumpy. We await your masterpiece.
Rob I will build 3 or 4 pieces for the house and then I will start on projects for the shop. Right now I am doing both.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DamnYankee

Ever use an HF spoke shave? Is it worth the $6?

I have need of one, but don't want to spend much just now on one.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ever use an HF spoke shave? Is it worth the $6?

I have need of one, but don't want to spend much just now on one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's the brown blotch Rob? Is this one of those ink spot questions from the psychiatric ward? 
*Hey Rex!!!* Can ya help us out with this one???


----------



## MichaelAgate

I was wondering where everyone went. Then i seen your post and found the whole LJ community here . Dang Jim, you have quite a following. Love the plans. Will have to buy me a set of those. Great work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I hear ya, about re-re-rearranging the shop.

I am just setting up mine, it's in it's infancy! I HAD shop layout all figured out. Then I went and bought a new (to me) Craftsman contractor table saw, I was using my housemates jobsite saw. Now I have to re-think, (and that always hurts), counters/benches and overall shop layout!! I hate it when I make more work for myself!

I must be off, at least that what the men in the white coats say, and continue my work on my air clraner.

Keep up the good work on the shoe & shop!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, This is where we hang out, drink coffee, and talk about tools… Well, we talk anyways. It's kinda like Hotel California, You come in, stay awhile, then can't find your way back out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, We're approaching #2000. What's our estimated time of intersect???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box; If I'm not mistaken, that looks like a shot from my earlier bowel sonogram.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't wait to see the dovetail jig Stump. 
Are you going to sell plans to it too? I may be very interested in that.
The store bought one I have now aint worth crap. Shop built designs are usually more user friendly.
If it's anything as well thought out as your biscuit cutting machine thingy ma jig, I'm going to ba all over it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now Marty, for your information.
I'm back from the doctor now. It was a short visit today. 
I am now officially off to the shop to try and get some work done. 
Hope to catch you all tonight if I don't loose track of time over there again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I understand Big W. You gonna go to the shop, take a nap, and hope you wake up in time for dinner…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be back a bit later guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go check up on my glue ups…..


----------



## DamnYankee

The pic was an attemp on staying on topic


----------



## DamnYankee

Picture worth a thousand words after all


----------



## DamnYankee

OH CRAP TODAY'S VALENTINES! Why did you guys say something!?


----------



## superdav721

Rob The HF spoke shave is OK. Swirt has a good blog on the tune up of that shave.


----------



## DS

Do you think my wife would appreciate a $10 No. 33 Bench plane from HF for Valentine's Day?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Yes, I'll throw some plans in the store. This one will be cheap, probably 5 bucks. Not because it isn't a great plan. But I just think jigs should coast less than powered machines!

I also have almost finished my design for a *giant "resaw machine", *which is essentially a wooden band saw except it is made ultra tough so you can put a log on the table (it has a 3' long table for extra infeed/outfeed support). It will have a 14" resaw capacity, a sliding table for logs, and a special fence for resawing boards. I suppose you'll have to see it to get what I mean. The idea is to have a seperate saw that you can keep a 3/4-1" blade on for resawing without switching your regular bandsaw blade. While most wooden bandsaws have a bit of trouble tensioning wide blades, this one has a closed mouth design so it won't flex.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- Actually, you will find that rearranging the shop, building jigs and tools, etc is extremely satisfying. I spend vast amounts of time personally on those things. In fact I like it so much that it is the whole concept of my podcast- making your shop better!

I do make and sell things in my shop, but the shop itself is as much my passion as the wood I work with!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yankee*- I wouldn't hesitate to buy the HF spokeshave. Worst case senerio is you're out six bucks! Best case is you may like it and save some cash. To me, the quality looks much like the Kunz brand woodcraft sells:

$29.99 Kunz (Woodcraft only has curved on on website, both in store)









$5.99 HF (HF only has straight on on website, both in store)









Looks to me that the HF version has the exact adjustment mechanism as their smoothing plane which I like very much. If the quality is the same as that plane, it's worth the six bucks for sure!

At least you can use it until you find a nice old one at a yard sale (like all mine are).


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the spoke shave feed back. All the demonstrations I've seen of using spoke shaves were on the inside of a curve, do you use them on the outside as well?


----------



## HamS

that's how spokes were made by wheelwrights, hence spoke shave. I been sitting here sipping wine and watching a movie with Mrs H. She is much more interesting than you guys. Catch you all later.


----------



## superdav721

Rob yes they come in convex, concave and flat.
#33 for val day was sum funny stuff.
*I GOT MY BIKE FIXED! I AM SO READY TO RIDE!*


----------



## DamnYankee

I need flat in this case. What i am talking about is every video I remember seeing on using a spoke shave shows how to use it (grain direction, high spots, etc) on the inside radius, but I don't recall seeing one being used on the outside of a curve. So i don't know if that is a place you would use it.

What I am working on calls for parallel inside and outside curves that are not "uniform" (meaning not a circle).


----------



## superdav721

With proper holding of the workpiece. A shave will work to fare any surface. Chairmakers and boggers have to fare exactly what you are needing to do.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Dave. That's what I figured, just could find it demonstrated on any of the videos I have.

Kinda like videos that show you how to make a router template, but fail to show some of what i consider the more important steps (like how to get a nice curved line with no waves - they all just say "just sand it smooth to your line"). Well that my friend is the hard part in my opinion. I cat cut any squiggly line close to, but on the outside, of any line with my bandsaw, but smoothing that curve out so its smooth without a single wave to it…that's hard.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oscillating Spindle Sander, Yankee- you can sand to any curved line and make any sweep smooth.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, I'm back again - (did I hear multiple "OH craps" from the gallery?)
After I got back from my sonograms today, I Got on LJs for a short while then, as I was feeing a "bit more with it", I ventured to the shop (yeah, I still remembered how to get there) to have a look around.
My what a mess, but that's what you get after 2 years absence and everyone using it as a dumping area. 
There is obviously so much to do with my limited mobility before I can once again destroy some wood.
The pictures which I took while at the shop demonsrate the scope of the problem, but little by little I'll make it workable again - and not a moment too soon.
Your comments are all welcomed …. good, bad, ugly or insane.
Oh, you may want to eat before viewing.


----------



## superdav721

try this Rob. Boggs designs his own shaves." 
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2911.html":http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2911.html


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I would love a spindle sander, but eve HF's is out of my price point right now.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Roger I wana come over and play…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Looks like it all set up for a rummage (through the pile of..)sale!!!


----------



## superdav721

*MY MOTORCYCLE IS FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## StumpyNubs

When you do decide to get one, *Yankee*, look in the woodworking magazines at the book store for a HF coupon page. Sometimes it has that sander for about $80.

Actually I don't have an oscillating spindle sander. I just use my drill press with a set of sanding drums. Works just as well if you get the good drums (The HF ones are not do good). Buy a drum at woodcraft every once in a while until you have all the sizes. They run $10-20 each, I think.

*Rex*- That's a lost cause. Burn the place down and start over. (But before you light the match call me, I'll dig my way to that jointer


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HEY!* Somebody go out to your shop and measure the diameter of their router base for me. I'm working on a design for a sliding dovetail attachment for the dovetail jig and I'm far to lazy to go out to the shop and measure mine.

Rex, you stay put. You may get buried out there and never come back!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There's a lot of straightening out and tidying up to do before the playing can begin, so I'll just have to do it in small tasks.
Although I have not been able to get to the shop, I did not stop using my small tool purchase allowance to keep getting tools and items I projected I would use, so there is a lot of stuff I have never played with. One of my first tasks is to make some area spaces to hold some of the tools so that I can use the space to it's maximum and also give everything a "home".


----------



## DIYaholic

PC 8529 Plunge base = 6 1/2"


----------



## StumpyNubs

I know how you feel, *Rex*. I went out to the shop this morning to make something, and I never got around to it because of all the cleaning and rearranging I decided that I needed to do. I swept the floor and filled two 30 gal trash bags… and this is in a 17X24 shop with dust collection! Just when things get all organized the way I want them, I get a new tool or something and have to change every single tool in the shop to free up just the right spot for the new one. And when you move tools, you also have to tear apart and reroute dust collection ducts! IT NEVER ENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks *DIY*! You saved me from getting off my rear end! Now if I can just get my wife to bring me a beer…


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy- I actually have a set of drum sanders for me DP. I will have to work out a jig (hardly worth calling a jig actually).
Thanks I kinda forgot I had it


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yankee*- I built a box for mine that sits on my drill press table. It was about 12X12 and 4 inches deep with a square cut out of the center on the top, and a bunch of 1/2" holes drilled through all around it. I left a lip on that square cutout so I could insert similarly sized blocks with different sized holes cut in them for the different sized sanding drums. Then I cut a square opening in the back the same size as a PVC downspout adapter (available in the plumbing dept at Home Depot). That adapter has a 2X2 square end which goes into the opening in the back of my box, and the other end of the adapter is made to slip over over 4" PVC, which is also big enough for a 4" flexible dust collection hose to fit inside (secure it with drywall screws through the adapter and into the hose, then seal with duct tape).

What you'll have is a dust collecting drum sanding setup. Lower the drum part way into the hole and lock it in place. Hook the hose to your dust collector (you can use a shop vac, just don't bother with the downspout adapter and instead drill a round hole in the back for your shop vac hose) and you're off to the races. Lower the drum a bit more into the hole as the paper wears.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of mine are 6" Stumpy…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex it will all be there when you get up and out and about. What you need is my shop ninja elves to leave William alone and come over for a bit of cleanup.
Rob tie a string to the handle on your DP. The other end goes to a stick on the floor. Place foot on stick and push up and down. Wala oscillating drum sander.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Stumpy


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Dave


----------



## DamnYankee

Hand Planes - 9374 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 1957 posts (including this one)
So…7418 posts to insect
I think we're gaining on them!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There are a couple of spindle sanders in my shop mess pics. One in forefront of pic 1, and other in middle of pic 5 (with a box on table surface. They are both Grizz.
Grizz has just come out with a new table model: here it is.


----------



## superdav721

Wow Rex that's a humdinger of a sander.
here is mine


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'd like to barrow your sander please…...


----------



## superdav721

No problem Marty. I bought the mute version. Its quieter that way


----------



## superdav721

Marty email me a list of what ya got and empty your box. Ill finish what I started.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The jokes on you Marty. I never sleep in my shop. That's about the only place I don't get sleepy. There's always too many toys to play with. 
I got some work done. Not enough in my opinion, but you can see it here if you'd like.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not really here, I'm over there…..


----------



## superdav721

Im behind you. No in front. No back over here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pimpernel?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Rex.
I wish you lived closer. I would be glad to come help you straighten your shop up and maybe get started on a project or two.
I know.
Come on over to Mississippi.
You can live in the front room of the shop.
Be sure to bring all those tools with you.

Seriously though.
It looks like the shop has a lot of potential. It actually doesn't look much worse than my shop does at the moment. I hate a messy shop, but often find it that way. It looks like I'm going to have to just stop everything and do a major cleanup before I go any further on my current project. It's time to when I'm loosing as many tools as I have lately in the ever growing pile on my work table.
I had the front clean. Then a freind of ours brought me some pallets this evening. He brings pallets they throw away at work so I can use them for firewood. My back doesn't allow me to go out cutting trees anymore. So I depend on my scraps and the generosity of people ,like this friend who helps keep me in wood, to warm the shop enough for me to be able to do much in colder temeratures. 
Some of the medication I'm on, if the temp drops below about seventy I freeze my squirell nuts off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your squirrels wouldn't like it much in Indiana. But just wait 5 minutes and it will be 85* and sunny…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's been a weird winter Marty.
We've often this year had thirties at night and seventies the next day.


----------



## superdav721

Bike fixed and tomorrow will be 75 and RAIN


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to figure it out Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

They have probably flagged me for abuse or spam. We will try at a later time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got my mailbox hacked last night and it sent out a bunch of junk mail…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

try something else…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi William,
Yes, the shop does have a lot of potential. It's not that it is just a mess, it is that almost everything is in the wrong place and would make woodworking a tedious nightmare. I have to get it straightened up and organized before I can actually do any meaning wood projects.
As a younger man, none of this would have phased me, but at the moment with the limited amount of energy and capability, it's going to be a while, and this is why I get MEGA frustrated. But seeing all the things and listening to all the conversations is a real tonic for me and I can imagine myself working alongside you guys not just sitting back wishing.
But HEAR THIS, come hell or high water, I will get some projects made in the shop and learn more how to do things and to play with new tools/gadgets - this year, my target is Easter - let's hope I don't just lay an Egg!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, If nothing else, you can weave a basket to put your eggs in…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do you have a scroll saw Rex?
If so, have you tried scrolling?
If you look at my project, you'll see I do more scrolling than anything else. It has kept my sanity during those times I could hardly walk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't read your avatar William, but it is better looking…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to clean it up Marty.
If I can't get it soon, I'll change it back, just for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Go to my profile. It shows up good there.
I had to use paint and blot out one word though.
It is the same as my computer wallpaper. 
I have several I like. Another one I have has a solider with a cup of coffee and say, How 'Bout A Nice Cup Of Shut The ++++ Up".


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can all hijack Stumpys picture and put it on our avatars…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Measure twice, cut once! Well, I'm anal retentive so I measure three, four, hell I'll often measure twelve times. To no avail today. I swear, my tape measure & rulers were out to get me today! I mean I was all turned around, and I WAS on the right side of the line. Problem is, I was supposed to be on the left side of the line! Go ahead and admit it, it happens to everyone now & again. I'm a newbie, I'll admit it, and I was discouraged. Now, I don't have one of them fancy shmancy "Wood Stretchers" that you guys have, so what's a guy to do! So I mocked up the air cleaner I was working on, in an attempt to find a work aound. Low & behold, I wasn't really that short. As it turned out I was long! A whole 1-1/2" to looooong!! Major catastrophe averted!! I told you my tape measure & rulers were out to get me, but now I think I have to thank them for protecting me fom MYSELF!!!

That's how my day went! How about yours?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,

JUST a tad????


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
Can't say you look better, but at least you don't look any worse!


----------



## superdav721

Mine was great. bruuuummmmm brummmmmmm, I got grease under my fingernails not stain.
A little at a time Rex. We are all here for you. Even William medicated or not.


----------



## KTMM

I love PBR


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm feeling a little medicated myself…..


----------



## KTMM

This thread is like watching Groupwise process email


----------



## KTMM

Really, we need to get a yahoo chat group together or something


----------



## KTMM

Sorry, I didn't get in this thread earlier, I was busy with a big a## glue up…..


----------



## KTMM

I hope to post my bench in the future..


----------



## KTMM

Wish I would have had that biscuit jointer for the glue up….


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little super glue on the cheeks KTMM???


----------



## KTMM

Can you guys tell I spent three years of my life working keypunch for the MAN.


----------



## KTMM

bleh


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Box;* Funny you should suggest that, I have designed a couple are garden baskets which I intend to make ….... only a matter of time.
*William;* I don't have a Scroll saw, but my wife has 2 somewhere. She used to do some scroll work many moons ago but like all her hobbies, you can measure her interest in then in minutes.
Actually I am at no loss of projects to make, 2 years of dreaming up designs will take me several lifetimes to get done. There are also some jigs and helpers I need to get done first, together with holders, containers - and that sort of thing to house all this stuff. There's a lot of work to be done before I can do some work.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

While I was at the shop today, I also took materials inventory which will guide me initially as to what I make first. I have enough lumber (timber) for another set of that patio chair set I made 3 years ago - see ref: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18808
and I also need to finish the last project I attempted ref: http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/26038 while I still have the wheel bearings and other items for it.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,
Coffe is on. Roger, I think that cleaning the shop is almost as therapeutic as actually making things. I think we are all different on that point though. I have been fighting to keep the sawdust and junk that comes in with the firewood cleaned up off the floor around the stove and it is a loosing battle.This winter I am burning slab wood from the saw mill and I am cutting it to length on my chop saw. That is a lot easier than cutting it all up and stacking it in stove lengths, I just cut it before it goes into the wood box. It does add a lot to the mess to do it that way though.

DIY,
The problem is measuring at all. I have come to realize that if you want it perfect, get it close but big and then fiddle with it. I will make story sticks for projects, especially when I want to repeat something. A stick for height, one for width on for depth. Then you just have to find the sticks. I think I started doing that when my eyes started to blur the lines on the tape. It is a lot easier to set up a rip fence if you just lay a board next to the blade and move the fence to the board. There used to be a show on TV about the router guys and they had a set of brass bars they used for most of their setups. I don't have the brass bars, but used blocks of wood cut for the project to do the same thing. Most of the time it doesn't matter exactly what the measurement is, it only matters if all the pieces are the same length. That was a hard lesson for me to learn.

When I wrote that I realized that I wanted to write the F-word. It is curious to me how many ways that word can be used to express very clearly the intended meaning of the speaker; and also how many euphemisms can be employed to substitute for it in order to conform to the dictates of polite company.

Did you ever consider that the word "fettle" means to 'fiddle' around with it until it is perfect.


----------



## superdav721

Roger good to hear, cant wait to see you finish that project for your wife. And inventory, I need to use some of mine. I have to much in the way.
Ham rarely I mean rarely do I use a measuring device. I have a SW folding rule I love. I use the board I am cutting or a story stick. When I was very young I was taught buy a good cabinet maker. He would rip a couple of strips of 8' ply, go int the kitchen and mark everything on the sticks. He would leave for a week, come back with a van of cabinets that bolted right up with only a bit of scribing. He also showed me a water level. That was the dangest thing I had ever seen. Doesn't take much to occupy me


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome to the thread *KTMM*!

Git out there and start a cleanin' *Roger*!

Edit: *I GOT POST #2000 *and didn't even know it until afterward!


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay..since you guys can't remind a buddy that Valentines Day was coming up maybe you can remind me when my wedding anniversary is coming up and that I need to plan sumtin'

It Feb 17th (I think)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I don't celebrate holidays involving naked babies who shoot arrows. It's a firm rule I've always followed.*

Oh, buy the way: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RED WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last night they did what no other team has ever done- they won their 21st straight home game this season! It broke the record of 20 originally set by the 1929 Boston Bruins!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the garden cart Rex. Now get off your @$$ and get busy.

Rob, You're looking at this all wrong. You don't give them anything and they give you the best gift ever… More shop time…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Hand Planes - 9394 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2004 posts (including this one)
So…7390 posts to insect
We gained on them by 23 in the past day!


----------



## superdav721

Rob is keeping a spread sheet wow.


----------



## superdav721

Why are those guys dressed up like peppermint sticks?


----------



## DIYaholic

I would need a spreadsheet. Apparently, I have issues with numbers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
It helps hide the blood from the fighting!


----------



## superdav721

Thats cause you don't know what a smidgen is. I was a cut man with a framing crew for a bit. The boss would call a measurement long or short. That told you what side of the line to cut.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We've hit the big time folks! The 100 Top Woodworking Sites has me at the top of their hand tools blog list!

The show's website is getting 300 hits a day, the last video broke the 1,000 views mark on YouTube in just three days (My first episode took almost a month to get that). 270 people have subscribed to the YouTube channel, over a hundred friend requests on Facebook in the first 2 weeks, Well over a hundred LumberJocks buddy requests by those following the show, over 23,000 views on YouTube, 16,000 page views on Stumpynubs.com. We've been featured on Wood Magazine's Wood Tube, on Charles Neil's blog, on the Top 100 (above) and a couple other popular woodworking sites…

These stats might not be in the same league as the Woodworking for Mere Mortals show (While my Lumberjocks video posts usually get more hits than his, he kills me on YouTube)... but I've only been on for a couple months, so I think the pace of growth is amazing!

Not trying to brag, but I can't help getting excited!

I credit the shop dogs. Maya and Puddles have been sticking their noses in front of the camera a bit more lately…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Here's another spreadsheet to keep track of…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna go buy a sliding miter saw today. Been looking at the DeWalt 12", but not sure I want to spend that much…..


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding Stumpy. Dont forget us lowly groupies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found a DeWalt 12" on Craigs list for $240. Looking at it this afternoon…..


----------



## sras

Congrats on the stats Stumpy!

I was just asking myself "Why do I read this thread? I rarely comment on it"

And then I get some tidbit of interesting info. Still, I wonder if I would like to watch paint dry…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I need to go buy a router bit. Since I've never used a through dovetail jig I did not realize that a regular dovetail bit would not work. Those are made for half blind dovetails and are not long enough to cut all the way through full thickness stock!

So, since I'm making a new dovetail jig, I suppose I will need a new dovetail bit. The only question is, what angle should I get? This is important because, not only am I only in the market for one bit and once I buy it, I have to use it for a long time, but the fingers on the new dovetail jig have to match the angle of the bit. (I'm glad I didn't cut the fingers yet!)

Some people say use 14 degrees because it is stronger. Some say those look more natural. But some people say the opposite and prefer a 7 or 8 degree bit for a strong, more natural look!

I usually do hand cut dovetails at 10 degrees. That's right in the middle! *I'm leaving in an hour, hopefully someone will chime in with their opinion before then…*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, 14* for a half blind and a 8* for a full through…..


----------



## DamnYankee

A "natural look" dovetail? What the hell is "natural" about a dovetail? (Other than a tail on a dove?)


----------



## DamnYankee

Just checked on the Hand Planes….
We are holding our own, not gaining on them, but not losing either.


----------



## DS

Rex, looks like you have a real project on your hands getting that shop organized. Thanks for the pics. I don't feel so bad about the condition of my shop now. BTW I love the rolling pin on the floor. That's an accident waiting to happen. Does the rolling pin help you smooth wood much? Mine is worthless in the shop.

Anyways, glad you are back and wish you the best getting it all sorted out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*HamS;* Yes it can be very therapeutic to have everything where it should be and a clean and tidy environment. With me, I have to make concessions as I don't have the boundless energy anymore and can look forward to being able to spend less time than I would hope for doing things. If I was adamant about getting the shop to where I would really like it, then I would have no time for making anything in it, so I must compromise, and the pristine shop "look" suffers. Don't forget that due to my inexperience, I have lots of learning curves to go through making almost anything.

*SDave;* To get back into shop, it's best for me to use inventory I already have as most of it is cut to length and I have the templates I made handy. I also have some "planter" side pieces already cut to length, so I will be able to make at least 2 more "Honey Do" planters. Of course this material is only cut to length so all the shaping and forming is still to be done on the components, and it's best to use the material as it won't be of much use for any other projects in mind.

*Sras:* Glad you can look in once in a while and see a bunch of "reality" LJs going about their daily tasks and happenings, learning and helping others' out in happy and friendly, natural working style. This thread is always worth a read, and just as Forrest Gump's mom said - "it's like a box of chocolates - you never know which one you will get" This has got to be the Premier thread.

Come in folks, the coffee is great


----------



## DamnYankee

Just checked on the Hand Planes….
We are holding our own, not gaining on them, but not losing either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*DS251:* Actually, that rolling pin was going to be the mechanical movement of a multiple tape dispenser I was going to make for the shop. I had looked at shop built dispensers and used my engineering prowess (lol) to deduce that a purchased $2 rolling pin would make an ideal roller assembly instead of trying to "re-invent the wheel," so to speak. I find that adaptation of existing items into a new and completely different product is a fun and cheap way of "gettin er done".


----------



## StumpyNubs

"Natural" referred to a more hand cut look as opposed to a clearly mass produced look that comes from a machine. Perhaps I should have said "traditional". Or "less ******************************".

Anyway, I went to Woodcraft and bought a 7.5 degree bit.

You know you spend a lot of time at Woodcraft when they greet you by name as you walk in the door and give you a cup of coffee… It's been a while since I asked them my combined purchase total (they have it all on the cash register computer). I asked them a year ago and when they told me how much I'd spent in just a single year, coffee came out of my nose. It's especially obscene when you consider I have never bought a power tool (except for my Worksharp) or high end hand tool from them.

I need to reign it in a bit if I want to continue eating three meals a day…


----------



## DamnYankee

Luckily for me the nearest woodworking supply store (Woodcraft) is about an hour away from me.

Though I do take extra luggage with me when I travel to work, especially if I KNOW there is a supply store near where I am going.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My nearest supply store is 2 doors down the street. Or at least the employee. I just call and tell him what I need and he brings it home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is my tool insert for the day…..

Dewalt 12" sliding duel bevel miter… (Craigs List - $240)









24" bar clamps… (HF - $4.99)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I just figured the rolling pin came flying across the room and has been laying there as a reminder not to upset Mrs. Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, which WorkSharp do you have? What is the difference between the 2000 and 3000?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Now that you have assended into stardom & have achieved WW Idol status, or as you said "Hit The Big Time", does that mean you are going to dump us "common folk" and also keep wearing the tie?

Congrats!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- Now that I have achieved the pinnacle of fame and fortune, you're all dead to me.

*Marty*- I have the WS3000. For two years I tried to talk myself into just buying the 2000, I couldn't imagine that the 3000 was $100 better! But you know what, it is.

The 2000 is great for someone who sharpens lawnmower blades and ax heads. But it lacks some important features. First, the chisel port is narrow,is won't accept plane blades. And you can't change the bevel angle on the port either. It only comes with the flimsy slotted discs for freehand sharpening, no glass discs. (of course I replaced my glass ones with MDF, and you could do that to the 2000 too). The outer housing of the tool is all plastic and it has (I believe) a smaller motor. All of the accessories that Worksharp makes won't work with the 2000 either.

The 3000 has a chisel port that is air cooled, wide enough for block plane irons and bench planes up to #5. And you can change the angle between four positive stops. That's nice because the angle is always accurate. You just stick the chisel/plane iron in and it's sharp, no messing with jigs. It has a bigger, metal housing on the outside, comes with glass discs for sharpening on top, and fits all the accessories like the wide blade platform, knife sharpener, etc.

If you're going to buy a worksharp, wait until you can pay the extra hundred for the 3000. If you get the 2000, I GUARANTEE you will wish you'd gotten the better one!

My video about worksharp upgrades includes a review of both sharpeners… (You've probably seen it, but just in case, here it is again. The review is right at the beginning.)


----------



## superdav721

I'm back took a half day and been putting around on my scooter. 
Rex that's good to hear. keep the wife happy.
Marty looks like a cool saw.
DIY stop asking Stumpy questions like that, his head will swell.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- You're right! I do always wear a tie now! Famous people always have to look their best! In fact, the paparazzi caught me out on the town today and took this photo:


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparrently, Stumpy couldn't join the "Jet Set". He had to do it the LumberJock's way.









Here he is in the cockpit.









Run for the hills!! A monster has been created!!


----------



## DamnYankee

I guess once you've made to the top you forget all about the little people that helped make your LJ thread so popular …. you know the tubafore contestents that supposedly won a prize.

Just poking at you Stumpy just couldn't pass it up. Don't care really contest was fun no matter what. Fact is I entered for the challenge not any sort of prize. Honest.


----------



## superdav721

Woodwright fans
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blog5/THW1.html


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have your prize sitting right here next to me, actually. Maybe I'll read it on the toilet before I send it to you…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Greetings fellow Jocks:
Well, well, well, I managed to spend over 4 hours in the shop today, and to use a colloquial Brit term, I am totally shagged out.
I ddi no tidy up much, but I did move things around which are on wheels to get items and tools in places where they would be most usable for me. It does not look like much happened, but I am quite happy with it because it is a good start.
Incidentally, I did pick up that rolling pin that *BOX* was so concerned about and placed it in one of my "to do" boxes. You know BOX, it does not take a great amount of imagination or skill to make yourself a tool way beyond the scope of Festool. All you need is an old rolling pin where the handles rotate, an old hacksaw blade and three pieces of scrap to reward yourself with a duzy multi- tape dispenser of your or even Stumpy's dreams. Should you want to impress Mrs. BOX, you could present her with a formidable ladies capacity toilet roll holder that will hold enough paper for a whole day.

BTW, during my shop resurection I am coming across stuff that I have never used (or opened) that I really should sell. Today I identified a Rockler Cove Cutting Jig http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17468&filter=cove%20cutting%27 and a bit sharpener http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16779. If anyone wants either of these, I'll sell the Cove Jig for $50 and the Bit sharpener for $30 PLUS the ACTUAL cost of shipping for either. Both items are absolutely NIB and never been opened, the outer sawdust coating on the packaging comes free of charge.

Gotta eat now….TTFN


----------



## superdav721

Alright Roger, thats the way to move some dust around.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - go ahead, that's probably where I'll end up reading it too.


----------



## KTMM

Well, my bench has legs… if you can see the glue up lines, that biscuit jointer would have come in handy….










Also, check out my. Oh crap, clamping method.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas where is the cat when you need him;(


----------



## StumpyNubs

*KTMM*- I once made my mother-in-law sit on a stack of panel for six hours while they dried just to save on clamps…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'm glad to hear that you picked up that rolling pin. It was bad enough that you had to dodge it as it came flying across the room, but then you leave it laying around for somebody to slip on. You need to take a few pointers from ZZ Roger and clean things up a bit. Your utensil and tuperware decor is a bit out of fashion. If you really want to make a fashion statement, try wearing your left sock on your right foot…..

Oh, and I might be interested in that cove cutting jig. I'll kick the thought around and sleep on it tonight…..


----------



## superdav721

Why would you cut a cove in a jig?


----------



## sras

Stumpy - THAT is funny!

How did you get her to sit still that long?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Box et al;* I expect to be running into items I purchased earlier but realistically, I can't see if I will ever need them.
All the items will be new and unused unless I specify as used, it most like means I once took it out of the packaging and looked at at, or heaven forbid, I used it once. I'm willing to let the new stuff in original packaging go for almost half price with shipping at cost - no funny add-ons.
These items I find, I'll offer to LJs first and even hold them if wanted. No obligations to buy anything guys.

I did find another thing today, I found a Lathe. Have I done turning on it? - yes, I have turned it on and off. No it's not for sale because my wife bought it for me.

Got some pics of today's moving, I'll post if interested


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I was thinking about making a jig. That's what I'm kicking around, whether to make it or buy one…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OH, I also have a new unopened Rockler Jig http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5876&filter=shelf%20jig I'll let it go for $20.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do I get a group rate since I'm a nice guy???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOX, Nah … but I can offer you a Grope Rate …. that's where I get as much as I can.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The weather here today was quite nice, then my wife runs out and shouts "It's Snowing". Sure enough there was this white stuff coming down from the sky - but snow? Nah, it was just some guy opening his Grizzly delivery outside in the next county.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It rained most of the day here. It melted off the snow from yesterday…..


----------



## superdav721

Raining again here. We got an inch and a half two days ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you look up at my saw picture, you can still see a bit of white stuff where I pushed it to the edge of the driveway…..


----------



## superdav721

Its been such a warm winter. I vote spring comes early and we have 4 months of sunny 70 degree weather.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't see that happening. Last summer went from cold to 90's. It's hard telling what this year will bring. I had to make some new rear brackets for the snow plow. I've been waiting for a decent snow to try them out. We got a couple of inches yesterday so I had to get it out and play…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We had a few flakes here a couple of days ago, but didn't even settle. So far a weird winter with a completely different weather pattern each day. Animals and Humans confused, but birds still looking for all the food they can get.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're normally frozen solid up here, but the spring flowers have been wanting to pop up all winter this year…..


----------



## superdav721

Show us your pics Roger.
Marty I happen to know a certain someone has almost got a wooden saw running. He is posting it now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been waiting…..


----------



## KTMM

Yeah he promised not to cut anything with mine until I get out there…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I get started catching up with THE thread today, would you guys like to see what I done today?
Here is the latest update in the ongoing saga.
*ME MAN! ME CUT WOOD!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Too much to comment on much that has been posted in here today.
One sticks out to me like a sore thumb though.
Rex said,
I am totally shagged out.

I guess it's because I grew up in the seventies.
Anytime I hear someone talk about shagging, it only means one thing.
So I want to know, if Rex is up for shagging, that may be why he hasn't got the energy to get more done in the shop. 
How is your heart doing these days Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, I'll post, but they are not very interesting, just a record of how I am changing the layout.

Here's Router Row









Two of my mobile tools benches









Bit Alley


















A long lost band saw









Cleanup on isle 3









That's about it. Not very exciting but it's a big deal to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Short day at work today, an even shorter one in the shop! I put today on my blog, if interested.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Were those taken today Rex?
If so, they are hugely different than the last one's I saw. You done some work!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lookin' Good Rex!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: Yes they were taken late afternoon. My camera's date is set wrong to yesterday's date, must change that. Man I wished I was up for shagging , but since they removed my prostate and cut some nerve ends, I have to be satisfied with my stiff upper lip.


----------



## superdav721

Rex has got some toys! And a thermometer still in the box.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You done a lot then Rex.
Stiff upper lip???
*OOOOOOOH!!!*
You're so bad you're good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turning the lights out early tonight guys. Catch Ya'll tomorrow…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Box, look forward to "seeing you" tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks SDave, Iv'e got a brand new thermometer in it's original packaging which I need to sell, any offers?


----------



## superdav721

6 bits?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did I forget to mention that was the last thermometer made in the USA and is not affected by climate change?


----------



## SalvageCraft

Is stumpy messing with us again? Either that or my browser is broke, cause this post says it was posted 91 days ago. 
Interesting way to exploit the ability to modify posts at any point in the future. But confusing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD. You need to send your ninjas over to Rex's shop. I need all those router bits.
Rex, you have a really nice set of tools. It looks like you have the equipment to make anything you desire. 
I'm glad you got some shop time and look forward to seeing more of it.

Alas, I am going to try lying down.
If that doesn't work out, I may go back to the shop later and think some more on my saw stand. 
You fellas have one helluva night.


----------



## superdav721

Good night all


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Salvage, it's an ongoing brainchild of Master Stumpy.
It has taken on a life of its own. 
It's entertainment for the woodmen of the ages.

Good night everybody.
Ya'll have coffee ready for me when I return.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William, hope you get a nice rest and awake refreshed.
Today has been a busy day for me, and I'm happy with what I got done, so I bet I'll sleep well tonight and have a lot of get up and go in the morning to tackle some more.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, am calling it a day!

Wait it's night, how can I call it a day? Eh, don't wait, it'll take me all night & day to figure it out!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And so it is now the witching hour when every superior LJ makes their way to bed, from the shop, or from a place of low morality, they wend their way to dreamland and a rest to awake refreshed and gung ho in the morning. SDave and Box have lobotomies scheduled for tomorrow, our thoughts are with them, also DIY, whose release date is also tomorrow - hopefully an LJ with a car will pick him up from the Gate instead of him having to take the unit's bus with all those other ….well. criminals.
William (of Normandy) whose French heritage stemming from his grandmere and grandpere immigrating to the US while carrying the Lady of Liberty statue in their accompanied baggage, were responsible from introducing the French Kiss to their new country, in France it was known as a frog in your throat. Bon Nuit mon petite couchon.

OK Stumpy …... it's your turn to turn - lights off.


----------



## HamS

Morning Gents, Coffee is on. I have been working in my other life.

I talked to my buddy at work who manages the foundry and has inspected several iron foundries in India and China about the possibility of difference between a US/European foundry and an Asian one. He actually has inspected several Chinese foundries for us with the intent of buying some iron from them. His comments were that the metelurgical quaility of iron from the asian foundries is indistinguishable from what is produced in the US or Europe. In fact, there is more variation from foundry to foundry than from country to country and the best (most consistent from batch to batch) foundry was in Japan and the worst was in Pittsburgh. HOWEVER, the quality of foundry sand available to either european foundries or asian foundries is significantly lower than what is available in the US. Apparently, we have the world's largest deposits of the "green sand" that is perfect for making molds and cores, essential to the casting process. The foundries in England and Germany that have reputations for quality all import their casting sand from the US. The asian, particularly Indian foundries use inferior common sand instead of the green sand for their molds. The effect of this depends on how much of the casting is machined in the finished item. The cast surface will be rougher an hold less detail and the surface will tend to be more porous. These difference disappear when the surface skin is machined off. The other thing he said about this was that the cooling period and pattern design for ribbing and venting was also important in a casting. If a manufacturer designs a mold for green sand casting then the flows and sizes of the gate etc may not work well if the mold is regular sand. This can cause uneven cooling in areas where there are surface transitions which can be the locus of crack formation when the casting is put in service. In short, yes there is a large difference in US/European and Asian foundries, but it is in the quality of the finish, not the actually iron.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We made it into the LJ's newsletter! I wasn't expecting that! Thanks Ms Debbie! (Everyone PM her and say thanks!) It should give us a bit more publicity so that we get even more entries in our next contest!

*Rex*- WOW, you had some day out there! And what a great shop! Now go make something! (I'll give you $15 for the shelf pin jig…)

*Salvage*- I am considering making the name of this thread more general. Some people complain when the name changes, I won't say who… Anyway, since we all like coming here to talk, I decided that I would continue to update THIS thread instead of starting a new one each time I have a project for the show to discuss. It's a living, breathing thread… kind of like a tape worm…

*Ham*- I suspect that the only reason the Chinese make so much junk is because that's what we ask them to ship to us. I bet over in Europe they get the good stuff from China and say "that cheap, plastic American junk!"


----------



## superdav721

Roger some of the best posts on this thread is your rendition of the days of our lives.
Thanks Ham, I love to learn info like that. About a month ago I got to ask Shannon Rogers a bunch of questions. I stayed on the subject of international deforestation.
Stumpy you never did answer my question, or if you did I missed it. Does your chicken pin have a top on it?


----------



## superdav721

Tubafore contest made the emag


----------



## StumpyNubs

Guess you didn't read my post above about the emag… no problem, I rarely read any of yours either 

Yes, it's actually more of a condo. It has an enclosed second story with their roost and nesting boxes, and below that is an enclosed running around area. It's small, about 10 feet long three feet wide and six feet tall. I'll post some photos of the whole little farm when the weather gets nicer.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9485 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2089 posts (including this one)
So…7396 posts to insect
We've lost ground by 6 posts!

GET POSTING!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I say keep updating the post title and body of the original posting. 
It'll keep people guessing. 
Also, one day, when we really get up in the numbers, someone will come along and start their own thread wanting this one killed. Then we will have something else to laugh about. That ought to add about fifty responses to the numbers here at least, and that's just for the off topic comments that guys like Rex, SuperD, Marty and myself can make about someone wanting to kill a thread just because it has too many posts. Oooooh, the good times ahead.

I say we really throw things off.
Someone suggested using Stumpy's profile picture as their own. I want permission from Stumpy, if I can get it to save properly, to use his profile picture. Then, if it works, I challengeeveryone else to do the sam for a day.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy just restating. Publicity don't knock it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's my post!










High everyone!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's another post! 4 actually, my new lumber rack!










DYankee,
Are these the kind of posts you were talking about?

They're also WOOD! So I'm "On Topic"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Like you said - they're post of posts made from wood so all on topic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Do you want the old Stumpy?









Or the new Stumpy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrats on the honorable mention in the newsletter. That's a milestone in itself…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want permission from old Stumps himself to use it. Then I want everyone in this thread to use it for a few days too.
I think it would stir a hornets nest for outsiders to look at this thread and see over two thousand posts. Then, if they don't care to take the time to read the names, they'll see the same profile and think it's two thousand posts of Stumpy talking to himself.

They'll either laugh or start a new thread wanting to kill this thread.
Then I'll laugh.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. I resubscribed, but does anyone have a link to this month's emag?

I didn't get it again. I can't find it. And the archives are only as current as April of last year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://mim.io/9c5d32


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Marty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think that could be a bad idea, William. People will think I left 2100 posts about myself. Don't want people thinking ol' stumpy has an ego. Plus, my avatar is a closely guarded trademark. My team of lawyers will be contacting Marty over post #2095… hope he's loaded cause I'm about to own that Dewalt CMS he just bought!


----------



## DIYaholic

I say we use the "New" Stumpy, just that everyone gets a different colored tie! I choose "Met's Blue" with an orange boarder!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Your avatar is locked away in a heavily guarded maximum security safe. This operation is overseen by Otto the watch dog as seen in his senior pictures as an Indiana University graduate. He majored in television watching…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You are always monkey'n around! Or is that YOUR graduation photo? As always, I'm confused!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*This is my graduation picture*


----------



## patron

ROGER

that is one great clean-up you did

and a great inspiration

to be politically correct
i will *think* about it 
in my own shop too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David; That was* no cleanup*, I just moved things around Still loaded with crap to a better location setup in the future. Yeah, although it was a small step, it was a huge inspiration to me and gave me a lot encouragement that, I'll be a frequent visitor to the shop on good days. I have just touched the tip of the iceberg, but each little bit gets me closer.
I went down today to do a bit more and got a bit side tracked mainly because it was pretty cold there and getting the stove cleaned out and loaded was a little too much, so I began sorting out "stuff".
It's funny when you do this as you unearth old started projects and ideas of the past and start considering if you want to finish them or not. One of my pet idiosyncrasies is what I like to call "Alternative Design Engineering", just a fancy name for buying cheap bits and pieces that can be used or re-engineered for other than their designated purposes. So I ran into a lot of "stuff" that I had to scratch my head and wonder what the heck I got it for.
Example; A while back I was looking for some Acme threaded rod 3/8 dia, to use on a couple of jigs or helpers that I had designed in my head. Well when I searched for Acme threaded Rod, I almost overdosed myself - search revealed:
Right Hand Thread Bronze 1 Start Acme Nut, 3/8" Rod Diameter, 12 Turns per Inch, 0.083" Lead 12 inches long.
Price: $23.07 Plus shipping.
You gotta be kidding. So I ended up getting a scissor jack from Grizzly for $4.95 with 3/8 Acme, 12 inch long lead thread PLUS the 2 "Acme Nuts" the jack used to work. The rest of the steel work was just usable scrap. Yes, indeed I am so tight that my ass squeaks when I walk.
I also found a little cut off saw I got from Griizzly - (you have got to browse their outlet section) for $2 - something. It's got 2 blades of different teeth and a nice wooden handle and ain't that bad of a tool, but even if you don't like it, the wooden handle makes a duzy TS stock pusher and you are left with a double edge saw blade which can be used for something else - maybe even with that rolling pin as a cutting edge?








I did take the camera with me and started to take some pictures, but I pressed the button and a little message appeared saying something like the camera worked better with the memory chip in it. (What a TiT) So my first job in the shop tomorrow is to go on safari to the other side of the shop following a trajectory the camera would have likely taken on it's flight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Rex*- How come when David compliments your shop cleanup (or moving things around) he gets this nice, big wet kiss of a response telling him about your day and your acme threads. But when I said it (Post #2085), AND told you how nice of a shop you have, I got a hot cup of JACK SQUAT!

Is it because I lowballed you on the jig price? Well, you bought a jack instead of a threaded rod, so I'm not the only cheapskate!

Uh-oh… I just came in from the "farm" and one of my rabbits has blood in the poop catcher. Better get out my rubber gloves, it's gonna be a long night…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,

"Slow & steady wins the race!" 
"How do you eat an elephant….One bite at a time!" 
"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step." 
"Do not let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do." 
"Some of the world's greatest feats were accomplished by people not smart enough to know they were impossible."

Keep up the good work, you have the mind set to accomplish it!


----------



## patron

that's why i haven't bothered yet *rex*
i been 'moving stuff around' for years
now i'm waiting for some warmer weather
and fixing my old '48 ford F-1 truck
to haul junk to the dump

well i'm still 
'one of the guys' *stumps*
in a white t-shirt

not a corporate 'big shot'
with a tie


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9589 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2113 posts (including this one)
So…7476 posts to insect
We're losing ground fast!

GET POSTING!


----------



## DamnYankee

While not our wedding picture (don't have an electronic one) tomorrow is our 16th wedding anniversary.
She is a wonderful, an awesome mother, and the list goes on.








!


----------



## patron

nice photo *rob*

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey stumpy,
A thousand pardons, oh stumped one. 
You have failed (in your youth) to understand that old farts like David and myself need to huddle together and be tolerant of the young whipper snappers invading our previous territories. We don't feel the need to study rabbit's mating and breeding habits or project an image, WE DE MEN, Man.
Us older types post stuff that can be for informative and condescending to everyone, even DIY and other assorted misfits, so just be satisfied that we mention your name from time to time - even when struggling dementia!
You need to share more time with Bertha (Al) on his marathon plane post, he'l'l likely show you his magnum plane, - so powerful it will decimate a 2×4. So are you feeling lucky, stump?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congrats DY, best wishes to you both.


----------



## patron

that's us *roger*

part of the huddled masses
peeking up liberty's skirt


----------



## DIYaholic

DYankee,

Congrat's!

The question is; How did you score that?
Also, Are you sure you want to post a picture? There be crazy people on this site!

Seriously, you've done good! I can tell you appricieate her, just be sure SHE knows!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always imagined you as much older, Yankee. More in Rex's neighborhood. At least as old as Dave…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My neighborhood is pretty close to the cemetery Stumps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Made your Will out yet Stumpy? I never got past the "sane mind" part of it and failed.
I told my kids that I wanted to be frozen and stored until a cure was found and then brought back to life, my son kinda agreed with that but said he'd have me cremated and my ashes frozen in a little box because that would cost much less to keep frozen in a small domestic freezer. That's frugal boy, makes me proud.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When I die my wife is going to prop my corpse up in front of the camera for one last show; like that movie from the 80's. We'll call it "Weekend at Stumpy's".


----------



## superdav721

Just because I got grandyoungun's that doesn't make me old.
Heavenly









Logan [future woodworker]









I am 43 thank you very much.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dang I might have to hang with Roger & Rex!
Stumpy - based on your Facebook I am 1 yr 11 days older than you (coming up on 45).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, but on Stumpy's Facebook page his mistakenly inserted his Intelligence quotient (IQ#) instead of his age.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,

Great lookin' G'kids! Must get their looks from the other side of the family! Lol. JK.

It was an extremely long day of manual labor at my real job today, 2 whole hours & not a single break! I had the rest of the day to myself. I was able to successfully do what I do best. Absolutely nothing. I watched TV, stalked/surfed LJs, and rested my back by napping!

So, did anyone actually accomplish ANYTHING today, real job, shop time?


----------



## superdav721

Work and I scratched once or twice. I made taco's. Watched Ray Stevens on YouTube. Took a bath. Took the garbage out. Lumber jocks off and on all day. Thats about it.
Thanks for the comment on youguns Randy
OK if you have Google's Chrome browser loaded, open it and go here.
http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/
Put your childhood address in and sit back.
It is no where as good in a different browser.


----------



## superdav721

A Common Name Index to American Woods


----------



## superdav721

For you dovetail nuts check this guy out.
http://www.woodworkforums.com/f44/cutting-dovetails-cut-dovetails-71002/


----------



## DamnYankee

I spent an extra long day prepping for an IG compliance inspection that takes place next week (oh yeah if you didn't know I'm Air Force)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, Thanks for your service, we appreciate you and all you do.
Hope the inspection goes OK


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yankee*- If you're "coming up on 45", you're a lot more than a year older than me. I won't be 34 until April. I'm a youngin', but with the experience of a much thinner man…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Damn Stumpy, you're almost a man. When in April is your birthday?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tax day. The 15th.

I stay this young and good looking by getting lots of beauty sleep… so I'm off for the night. Tootles!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm getting a hole different perspective here. I'm more in Rex's neighborhood then the rest of you youngens. So you can imagine how unhappy I am about that. Dave, I would have guessed you to be a bit older than me, not 10 years younger…..


----------



## superdav721

Every body thinks I am older. Is that a good thing or a bad thing? I kinda like it though.
OK I got a new hero.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Stumpy, you share the same birth day dates as these people:
1469 - Nanak, 1st guru of Sikhs
1489 - Sinan, Ottoman architect (d. 1588)
1552 - Pietro Cataldi, Italian mathematician (d. 1626)
1588 - Claudius Salmasius, [Claude Saumaise], French linguist
1637 - Valentin Molitor, composer
1641 - Robert Sibbald, Scottish physician (d. 1722)
1646 - King Christian V of Denmark (d. 1699)
1646 - Pierre Poiret, French mystic (d. 1719)
1651 - Domenico Gabrielli, composer
1682 - John van Huysum, Dutch painter (flowers/fruit)
1684 - Catherine I, empress of Russia (1725-27)
1688 - Johann Friedrich Fasch, composer
1689 - Ferdinand Zellbell, composer
1707 - Leonhard Euler, Bassle Sweden, mathematician (Euler's Constant)
1710 - William Cullen, Scottish physician (d. 1790)
1741 - Charles Willson Peale, US, port painter/inventor (George Washington)
1757 - George Knowil Jackson, composer
1766 - Friedrich Bouterwek, German philosopher/critic
1772 - Étienne Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire, French naturalist (d. 1844)
1793 - Friedrich Struve, Germany, founded dynasty of astronomers
1794 - Jean Pierre Flourens, French physiologist (d. 1867)
1800 - James Clark Ross, explorer (British Antarctic)
1809 - Hermann Gunther Grassmann, mathematician
1812 - Pierre-Etienne-Theodore Rousseau, painter
1814 - John Lothrop Motley, US, historian/author (Rise of Dutch Rep)
1820 - Evander McNair, Brigadier General (Confederate Army), died in 1902
1821 - Emerson Brown Joseph, (Confederacy), died in 1894
1822 - Napolean Jackson Tecumseh Dana, Major General (Union volunteers)
1827 - Julius Tausch, composer
1829 - Mary Harris Thompson, 1st American woman surgeon
1832 - Wilhelm Busch, German poet (d. 1908)
1837 - Horace Porter, Bvt Brigadier General (Union Army), died in 1921
1841 - Joseph E. Seagram, Canadian distillery founder (d. 1919)
1843 - Carl Eilhardt, composer
1843 - Henry James, American/British author (Turn of the Screw, Bostonians), (d. 1916)
1845 - Dave Gregory, cricketer (Australia's 1st Test captain)
1850 - John Munroe Longyear, US, capitalist/bank president
1858 - Anton G O Ridder Van Rappard, Dutch painter/lithographer/etcher
1858 - Emile Durkheim, French sociologist (Division du travail social)
1861 - Bliss Carman, Canadian poet (d. 1929)
1874 - Johannes Stark, Germany, physicist (Stark effect) (Nobel 1919)
1874 - George Harrison Shull, American plant geneticist (d. 1954)
1875 - Klaziena "Ina" Boudier-Bakker, Dutch playwright/novelist (Poverty)
1875 - James J. Jeffries, American heavyweight boxer (d. 1953)
1878 - Robert Walser, writer
1879 - Melville Henry Cane, American lawyer (d. 1980)
1882 - Giovanni Amendola, Italian antifascist/editor-in-chief (Il Mondo)
1883 - Stanley Bruce, eighth Prime Minister of Australia (d. 1967)
1885 - Tadeusz Kutrzeba, Polish general (d. 1947)
1886 - Nikolay Gumilyov, Russian poet (d. 1921)
1888 - Florence Bates, San Antonio Tx, actress (Kismet, I Remember Mama)
1888 - Maximilian Kronberger, German poet (d. 1904)
1889 - Asa Philip Randolph, labor leader (Railroad Porter's Union)
1889 - Thomas Hart Benton, Missouri, painter/muralist (Lonesome Road)
1891 - Alvin Carter, Virginia, vocalist (Carter Family)
1891 - Vaino Raitio, composer
1891 - Wallace Reid, St Louis MO, actor/dir/screenwriter (Every Inch a Man)
1892 - Corrie ten Boom, Dutch author and Holocaust survivor (d. 1983)
1892 - Theo Osterkamp, World War I and World War II German fighter pilot (d. 1975)
1894 - Elizabeth Mae "Bessie" Smith, Empress of Blues (over 200 songs)
1895 - Corrado Alvaro, Italian writer (Gente in Aspromonte)
1895 - Harry F V Edward, British Guiana, 100m/200m runner (Oly-bronze-1920)
1895 - Clark McConachy, New Zealand billiards player (d. 1980)
1896 - Nikolay Nikolayevich Semyonov, Russian chemist, Nobel laureate (d. 1986)
1898 - Marian Jordan, actress, radio comedienne (Molly-Fibber McGee & Molly)
1898 - Nini de Boel, Flemish operette singer (White Horse)
1901 - Joe Davis, English snooker/billiards-world champ (1927-46)
1902 - Fernando Pessa, Portuguese journalist (d. 2002)
1903 - Erich Arendt, writer [or Apr 16]
1903 - John Williams, England, actor (Niles-Family Affair, Dial M for Murder)
1904 - Arshile Gorky, Armenian Artist (d. 1948)
1906 - A J "Sandy" Bell, South African cricket fast bowler (16 Tests 1929-35)
1906 - Susan Walker, vice CEO (WRVS)
1907 - Gerald Abrahams, Liverpool, author (Teach Yourself Chess)
1907 - Nicholas Tinbergen, Neth/British biologist/zoologist (Nobel 1973)
1908 - Eden Ahbez, songwriter
1908 - Louise Chaplin, actress
1908 - Lita Grey, American actress (d. 1995)
1910 - Lord Grey of Naunton, chancellor (Ulster University)
1911 - Jacob Fresco, Dutch architect (Antilles Brewery/Autonomy Monument)
1912 - Kim II Sung, pres of North Korea (1945-94)
1912 - Peter Menzies, CEO (British Electricity Council)
1914 - John Gregory, dancer
1915 - Ernest Borneman, sexual researcher psychotherapist writer/musicologist
1916 - Alfred S. Bloomingdale, American businessman (d. 1982)
1917 - Hans Conried, Balt Md, actor (Bullwinkle Show, Make Room for Daddy)
1917 - Pietro Grossi, composer
1918 - John Baragrey, Haleyville AL, actor (Creeper, Colossus of NY)
1919 - Clive Beadon, airman
1919 - Elizabeth Catelett, sculptor/lithographer
1919 - Meriol Trevor, novelist/biographer (Civil Prisoners)
1920 - Richard von Weizsacker, baron/president (Germany, 1984-94)
1921 - Georgi Timofeyevich Beregovoi, USSR, cosmonaut (Soyuz 3)
1921 - Norman Ewart Thurston, musician
1922 - Harold Washington, 1st black mayor of Chicago (D, 1983-87)
1922 - Michael Ansara, Lowell Mass, actor (Cochise-Broken Arrow, Centennial)
1923 - Douglas Wass, CEO (Equity & Law Life Assurance Company)
1924 - John Grigg, British historian
1924 - Neville Marriner, Lincoln England, conductor (Minn Orch 1978)
1927 - Abha Gandhi, servant to Gandhi
1927 - Robert Mills, American physicist (d. 1999)
1928 - Norma Merrick Sklarek, 1st black woman architect in NY & Calif
1928 - Richard Evans, British diplomat
1929 - Adrian Cadbury, candy manufacturer (Cadbury, Schweppes)
1929 - Jocelyn Barrow, deputy chair person (British Broadcast Standards)
1930 - Elijah Barayi, head of South Africa union centre (COSATU)
1930 - Vigdís Finnbogadóttir, President of Iceland
1931 - Kenneth Bloomfield, BBC governor (Ireland)
1932 - David Bolton, director (British Royal United Service for Defense)
1932 - Nikolai Stepanovich Porvatkin, Russian cosmonaut
1933 - Boris Strugatski, USSR, sci-fi author (Tale of Troika)
1933 - Elizabeth Montgomery, LA California, actress (Samantha/Serena-Bewitched)
1933 - Roy Clark, Meherrin Va, country singer (Hee Haw)
1933 - Roy Clark, American musician
1935 - Gene Cherico, bassist
1936 - Hector Quintanar, composer
1936 - Jack Noreiga, cricketer (9-95 WI v India 1971)
1936 - Maurice Shock, rector (Lincoln College in Oxford)
1936 - Raymond Poulidor, French cyclist
1937 - Earl Russell, historian
1938 - Carles Marsden, professor (neurology)
1938 - Hso Khan Pha, Burmese politician
1938 - Claudia Cardinale, Tunisian-born actress (The Pink Panther)
1939 - Marti Wilder, father of rocker Kim Wilde
1939 - Marty Wilde, British singer
1940 - Edy Hubacher, Switzerland, 4-man bobsled (Olympic-gold-1972)
1940 - Jeffrey Archer, England, (Tory-Commons)/author (Matter of Honor)
1940 - Robert Walker Jr, NYC, actor (Ceremony, Ms Don Juan, Ensign Pulver)
1940 - Woodie Fryman, American baseball player
1940 - Robert Lacroix, French Canadian professor of economics
1941 - Howard L Berman, (Rep-D-CA, 1983- )
1942 - Walter Raphael Hazzard, Wilmington Del, basketball (Olympic-gold-1964)
1942 - Francis X. DiLorenzo, American Catholic prelate
1942 - Kenneth Lay, American businessman (d. 2006)
1943 - Riem de Wolff, Indonesian/Dutch singer/guitarist (Blue Diamonds)
1944 - Dave Edmunds, Wales, singer/guitarist (Rockpile-Baby I Love You)
1944 - Dzhokhar Dudayev, separatist leader and President of the Chechen Republic of Ichkeria (1991), (d. 1996)
1944 - Gerard Schoenaker, Dutch singer (Les Baroques)
1945 - Jos F B van Rey, Dutch MP (VVD)
1946 - Wayne Gilchrest, (Rep-R-Maryland)
1947 - Bojoura, [Raina GB van Melzen], Dutch singer/wife of Hans Cleuver
1947 - DeDe Lind, LA California, playmate (Aug, 1967)
1947 - Linda Bloodworth-Thomason, TV producer (Designing Women, Murphy Brown)
1947 - Michael DeBello, singer (Maniac)
1947 - Mike Chapman, Australian songwriter/producer (Chinn & Chapman)
1947 - Wooly Wolstenholme, keyboardist/vocalist (Barclay James Harvest)
1947 - Cristina Husmark Pehrsson, Swedish politician
1948 - Michael Kamen, American composer (d. 2003)
1949 - Tonio K, American singer
1949 - Alla Pugacheva, Russian singer
1949 - Craig Zadan, American film producer
1950 - Amy Wright, Chicago Illinois, actress (Inside Moves, Accidental Tourist)
1951 - Hansel, Cuba, spanish personality
1951 - Heloise II, columnist (Heloise's Helpful Hints)
1951 - John L Phillips, Ft Belvoir Va, PhD/astronaut
1951 - Marsha S Ivins, Baltimore Maryland, astronaut (STS 32, 46, 62, 81)
1952 - Sam McMurray, actor (Tracey Ullman)
1952 - Bengt Gingsjö, Swedish swimmer
1952 - Kym Gyngell, Australian comedian
1954 - Emmanuel, Mexico City Mexico, spanish singer
1954 - Seka, American pornographic actress
1955 - Barbara Barrow, LPGA golfer
1955 - Enith Salle Brigitha, Neth, 100m/200m swimmer (Olympic-bronze-1976)
1955 - Dodi Al-Fayed, Egyptian businessman (d. 1997)
1956 - Gregory J Harbaugh, Cleveland Ohio, astronaut (STS 39, 54, 71, 82)
1956 - Michael Cooper, NBA star (LA Lakers)
1957 - Evelyn Ashford, Shreveport LA, 100m runner (Oly-4 gold-1976, 84)
1958 - John Bracewell, NZ cricketer (premiere spinner of 80's)
1958 - Matt Reid, rock keyboardist (Berlin-Takes Your Breathe Away)
1958 - Dolores Gordon-Smith, British Writer
1958 - Noni Ιoannidou, Greek fashion model and actress
1958 - Benjamin Zephaniah, British writer
1959 - Emma Thompson, England, actress (Henry V, Howards End, Oscar-1992)
1959 - Kevin Lowe, Lachute, NHL defenseman (NY Rangers)
1959 - Fruit Chan, Hong Kong film director
1959 - Thomas F. Wilson, American actor
1960 - Marvin Clyde Goodwin, New Orleans La, murderer (FBI Most Wanted List)
1960 - Philip, Belgian prince/husband of princess Paola
1960 - Pedro Delgado, Spanish cyclist
1961 - Lynne Austin, Plant City Fla, playmate (Jul, 1986)
1961 - Tiina Lillak, Finland, javelin thrower (Olympic-silver-1984)
1962 - Surjit Bindrakhia, Punjabi Bhangra singer
1962 - Nawal El Moutawakel, Morrocan hurdler
1962 - Tom Kane, American voice actor
1963 - Manoj Prabhakar, cricketer (Indian opening batsman & opening bowler)
1963 - Teresa Wentzel DeWitt, Ft Bragg NC, double trap (Olympics-1996)
1963 - Bobby Pepper, American journalist
1964 - Lydie Denier, St Nazaire France, actress (General Hospital)
1964 - Nadeem Abbasi, cricketer (three Tests for Pakistan v India 1989)
1965 - Anthony Miller, NFL wide receiver (Denver Broncos, Dallas Cowboys)
1965 - Kevin Stevens, Brockton, NHL left wing (LA Kings)
1965 - Mark Dennis, NFL tackle (Carolina Panthers, Green Bay Packers)
1965 - Michele Redman, Zanesville OH, LPGA golfer (1995 Star Bank-3rd)
1965 - Soichi Noguchi, Yokohama Japan, astronaut
1965 - Linda Perry, American musician
1966 - Andrei Olhovskiy, Moscow Russia, tennis pro
1966 - Graeme Clark, bassist (Wet Wet Wet-Angel Eyes, Love is All Around)
1966 - Samantha Karen Fox, East End London England, singer (Touch Me)
1967 - Dara Torres, Beverly Hills CA, US Olympic swimmer (Olympic-gold-84)
Lance Zeno, NFL/WLAF corner (Rams, Scottish Claymores)
1967 - Mark Mortimer, actor (Nick Hudson-Another World)
1967 - Suzy Green, Detroit MI, LPGA golfer (1995 Fieldcrest Cannon-26th)
1967 - Frankie Poullain, British musician (The Darkness)
1967 - Alt, Brazilian comic creator
1968 - Billy Brewer, Fort Worth Texas, pitcher (NY Yankees)
1968 - Stacey Williams, Phila Penn, model (SI Swimsuit 1996)
1969 - Chris Smith, Indianapolis IN, Nike golfer (1993 BC Open-8th)
1969 - Jeromy Burnitz, Westminster CA, outfielder (Cleveland Indians)
1969 - Michael Jones, NFL linebacker (Oakland Raiders, St Louis Rams)
1969 - Phillippi Sparks, NFL cornerback (NY Giants)
1970 - Darrin Smith, NFL linebacker (Dallas Cowboys, Philadelphia Eagles)
1970 - Flex Alexander, American actor
1971 - Craig Whelihan, NFL quarterback (San Diego Chargers)
1971 - Derek Brown, NFL running back (NO Saints)
1971 - Guivi Sissaouri, Tbilisi Georgia, Canada freestyle wrestler (Oly-s-96)
1971 - Jason Sehorn, NFL cornerback/safety (NY Giants)
1971 - Rich McKenzie, NFL linebacker (Cleveland Browns)
1971 - Tim Tindale, NFL running back (Buffalo Bills)
1971 - Katy Hill, British television presenter
1971 - Sarah Jane Hamilton, British pornographic actress
1972 - Melvin Johnson, NFL safety (Tampa Bay Bucs)
1972 - Peter Billingsley, NYC, actor (Real People)
1972 - Ricky Otero, Vega Baja Puerto Rico, outfielder (Philadelphia Phillies)
1972 - Ronald Cherry, NFL tackle (Detroit Lions)
1972 - Vickie Johnson, WNBA guard/forward (NY Liberty)
1972 - Lou Romano, American voice actor
1973 - Jeremy Burkett, NFL/WLAF tight end (NY Giants, Barcelona Dragons)
1974 - Marena Bencomo, Miss Universe-2nd place (Venezuela, 1997)
1974 - Mike Quinn, quarterback (Pittsburgh Steelers)
1974 - Sergei Krivokrasov, Angarsk Russia, NHL right wing (Blackhawks, Oly-S-98)
1974 - Danny Pino, American actor
1974 - Douglas Spain, American actor
1974 - Josh Todd, American musician (Buckcherry)
1975 - Paul Dana, American race car driver (d. 2006)
1976 - Jason Bonsignore, Canadian ice hockey player
1976 - Susan Ward, American actress
1977 - Lisa Bell, Rockford Ill, figure skater (1997 Midwestern Sr champ)
1978 - Austin Aries, American wrestler
1978 - Milton Bradley, American baseball player
1978 - Tim Corcoran, American baseball player
1980 - Victor Núñez, Costa Rican footballer
1980 - Natalie Casey, British actress
1980 - James Foster, English cricketer
1980 - Raúl López, Spanish basketball player
1980 - Willie Mason, Australian Rugby League Player
1980 - Fränk Schleck, Luxembourgish cyclist
1981 - Andrés D'Alessandro, Argentine football player
1981 - Seth Wulsin, American artist
1982 - Mark Mizzark, [Marlis Pugh], Akron Ohio, rapper (Another Bad Creation)
1982 - Albert Riera, Spanish footballer
1982 - Anthony Green, American musician
1982 - Seth Rogen, Canadian actor and writer
1982 - Michael Aubrey, American baseball player
1983 - Ilya Kovalchuk, Russian ice hockey player
1983 - Alice Braga, Brazilian actress
1983 - Dudu Cearense, Brazilian footballer
1983 - Bronson La'Cassie, Australian professional golfer
1984 - Rodney Carney, NBA athlete
1984 - Ben Kasica, Guitarist of rock band Skillet
1984 - Cam Janssen, American ice hockey player
1985 - John Danks, American baseball player
1985 - Aaron Laffey, American baseball player
1986 - Quincy Owusu-Abeyie, Dutch footballer
1990 - Emma Watson, English actress
1992 - Amy Diamond, Swedish singer
1993 - Madeleine Martin, American television actress

Leonardo da Vinci, Italy, painter/sculptor/scientist/visionary


----------



## superdav721

Stump done filed and got them back. How do you think I got the tormek , bike repaired and new glasses. I can see woowwooo.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got my state refund 1.5 weeks ago! Waiting on the feds, not to bust in just to give me my money!


----------



## KTMM

1983-Lucas Crenshaw, AKA KrunkTheMadMan….. (KTMM) add that to your list Rex.

I'll be 29 in march…. I'm referred to at work as Old Man Crenshaw, the most ornery of our lot.

Plenty of days I wish I had spent the previous night turning a baseball bat on the lathe….


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

tools


----------



## KTMM

Broom


----------



## superdav721

http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques.com/


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood tools blades sharp cut turn jig glue bits make build
"don't knock it, built it"


----------



## DIYaholic

tree, cut, plane, joint, sand, finish, poly, SELL, BUY TOOLS!


----------



## superdav721

¿ƃuıʞuıɹp ɹo ¿ƃuıʞoɯs llɐʎ ǝɹɐ ʇɐɥʍ


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of buying tools, I'm debating on whether or not to fix my bench sander or buy a new one. It seems that when you don't bolt them down, they tend to walk off the edge of the counter. $30 plus shipping will fix the belt, but the parts for the disc are no longer available…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stump, chop, chainsaw, Pinocchio, teeth, joint ( got a light?), knot, splinter, gouge, grain, figured.
There, I just loaded the meter for another couple of days free talk.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Have you read the entire site, or are you a BORG and assimilated the info into the "Collective"?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I loved that video SuperD.

Rex said,
"so just be satisfied that we mention your name from time to time"

Don't worry Stumps,
They'd gladly mention our names more.
*If they could remember them.*


----------



## DIYaholic

BOX,
You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander, You MUST have a NEW bench sander!!!!

Then fix the broken one & you'll have two!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW, Anyone seen William? I'm getting concerned. He told me that today he was scheduled for a Colonoscopy and was also going to have his throat checked. Just hope he had 2 different procedures, but you never know today with all this multi-tasking around.


----------



## superdav721

Marty if the parts are out I say new sander.
Rex ole buddy ole pal I have a match
DIY you will be assimilated..
I have you know I dare go where no man has gone, I googled google!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, yes, and all you guys waiting on or receiving an IRS refund - please check in with me for important information regrading its use and dispersal. Proven method.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SDave, yeah, I see the match, your face and my A..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex, I'm doing fine, thankfully.
You know they could have switched the two procedures up. My wife does always say I talk out of my @$$ too much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wife got paid today.
She came home with some treats for me.
More french roast coffee, my favorite key line pie, and a pack of Pall Malls, which I seldom smoke anymore because they're too high.
Ya'll recon she's taken life insurance out on me or something?

I'm enjoying these treats, but I'm a little worried.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dang it, I forgot the most important treat she got me.

My "two days older than dirt" Crapsman shop vac has been making a death rattle for a long time now.
I recently mentioned something I seen here on Lumberjocks. I promise I didn't mean for her to get it, but when I went to the shop, she had left it as a surprise right inside the door.
Home Depot had the Ridgid 16 gallon, 5HP wet/dry vac on sale for $49.99.
I gots me one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, William, now you can suck up ….... if you don't mind the pun. lol


----------



## superdav721

Ok bright boys, Ktmm your not in this one. How old do yall think William is?
Rex I am not getting anywhere close to your butt with a match. BOOM!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Post # 2141
KTMM shocked me a while back when he told me how old he was. I was sure he was closer to my age. I coudn't believe he is only a year older than my oldest son. 
You keep it up KTMM, and one day you're going to look as gruff as me. Be careful. Then noone will want to look at you. 
I only hope you don't act as cranky as me. Then noone will want to talk to you either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Old enough to know better.
Young enough to do it any damn way.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That was supposed to be MY shop vac, I gave them the wrong address. I'm in no real hurry, I can wait for you to ship it to me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can take it Rex. I have a wife and eight kids. I can take anything you can dish out. I'm battle tested. Seven of those kids are sons. The one daughter gives me more hell than all the boys combined though.

Actually, if it works good, I'm going to post a review in a few month. It'll be titled, "This sucking sucker sucks!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, a may be 70 this year - depending on the wife's cooking


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tell ya what DIY. 
I'll ship the old Crapsman, COD.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

well, you are at least good at something William.


----------



## superdav721

No William they all think I sit at the house sippin Geritol and waiting on letters from AARP


----------



## DIYaholic

They say; You are only as old as THE PERSON you feel. I'm single, don't have anyone to feel. Does that make me ageless or non existant???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now Rex, if you could just help me figure out what that something is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That is a damn good video…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You, SuperD, are on the opposite side of the scale from KTMM. You shocked me when you started talking about your grandchild.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
A fellow feeling is ok, but another fellow feeling is not ok.


----------



## superdav721

It blew me away to Marty. That is one serious dude. He has the toys and the imagination.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That one was interesting enough my wife even pulled up a chair and watched about the last half of it.

I told ya'll I'm worried. She's being *TOO* nice.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Cross you legs William, eight is enough


----------



## DIYaholic

When I first joined LJs, I didn't want to BUDDY anyone. I could only think of the old saying: Friends are friends, pals are pals & BUDDYS sleep together! I DON"T WANT ANY PART OF THAT!!! But I finally figured out that, that saying doesn't apply here. I mean I was seriously scared of this place!


----------



## superdav721

As you know, biscuits are compressed during manufacture in order to insure they'll expand when moistened by wood glue, guaranteeing a very tight fit in the slots cut by your biscuit joiner. This expansion, abetted by increased moisture content in the surrounding wood, creates enough pressure to distort the solid wood on either side of the biscuit-rarely if ever enough to cause problems through more than 1/4" of wood, but often visible as raised biscuit-shaped ovals if the biscuits are less than 1/4" from the surface. If you plane or sand a joined panel while such moisture-induced swelling is present, it's easy to imagine what will happen when the wood finally returns to its dry dimensions: you'll see permanent biscuit-shaped depressions where you removed the temporarily swollen wood.

There are three ways to avoid the problem. First, be sure your biscuits are always more than 1/4" below the surface. Second, when that's not feasible (as in the case of your 5/8" panels), give the joined wood several days to dry before planing or sanding. Third (perhaps most practical), don't put any glue on your biscuits. If they don't swell, there won't be any pressure to telegraph through to the surface, and you'll have nothing to worry about. In joints like those in your panels, you use biscuits for accurate surface registration rather than for strength, since clean edge butt joints are plenty strong enough to need no reinforcement-so the biscuits don't need to be glued. Installing them dry keeps adjacent surfaces aligned while you apply clamp pressure, which is all you're trying to accomplish.

Copyright © 2002 Highland Hardware, dba Highland Woodworking


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh no! Don't worry. With the last one the doctors were told to cut em, tie em, burn em, chop em up like diced carrots. We didn't care as long as there were no more babies. My diaper and 2AM feeding days are over.

Now I just can't wait for Grandkids so I can spoil them and then send them back home to their parents.
I'm gonna load em up on Coca-Cola and chocolate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If lucas is a year older than Williams oldest son, and dave sucks on geritol, and Rex dates his shop vac….. That would make William 47…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, did you have one of those brain farts?

I know this thread currently has the posting as about the biscuit machine, but that conversation was way back. Then you came out with that out of left field.

Did I miss something. You got me scrolling like mad thinking *I'M* crazy now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Scroll away William, whether you find a related post or not; There are enough witnesses to have you committed anyway!


----------



## superdav721

Im on a role.
Check this tool box out.
This is what my ninja elves use









I had read where Sam Maloof didn't use biscuits because of that problem. Just don't get them within 1/4 of the top edge.


----------



## superdav721

Get him Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I remember that post, That was a week ago….. And get out of my toolbox….


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you use a sub-micron bevel on the chisels & irons?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be back, I'm going over to William's to see what I can find…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

KNow just what you mean William. I have a bumper sticker that reads: *"Revenge is Sweet - Live Long Enough to become a Problem to your Children".*


----------



## superdav721

You guys crack me up.
If it takes a man and a half to dig a hole and a half. How long would it take you to dig a half a hole?
~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box…..you'll find a lot of wet biscuits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not long if you use a shovel and a half.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Committed DIY???

That's been tried. The doctors let me go in short order.
I got on their nerves too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I took care of that protruding bolt for you. I loosened the blade tensioner, wrapped it around the bolt head 3 times, bolted up the motor and wired it reverse to the light switch…..

Oh, And I turned the light off when I left…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Would that be Biscuits & gravy?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Could be DIY, biscuit gravy makes great glue, in fact they already have it on the market as Titewad III.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Marty. It ought to run fine now.

No DIY. I soak my biscuits in coffee too. Everything has to do with coffee for me.
I'd take coffee baths if I could.


----------



## superdav721

Where is our time keeper? Well now he is the score keeper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need one of those for my watch dog, since about the only thing he watches is the time of day pass…..


----------



## superdav721

$119.00


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not saying he's overly friendly or anything. But the other day a stranger walked in and the dog offered him a chair and a cup of coffee…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a watch dog. She's a chihuahua that barks at her own shadow.

No, I mean literally. I went to the restroom late one night and she followed me. When I flipped the light switch, it scared her so bad she turned and started barking at her own shadow.

Of course, besides barking, she's scared of anything that moves towards her.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

119?
Is that the score?


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, My coffee is set to start brewing @ 6:30am. I need to check on a few posts, see ya'll around. Don't forget to turn off the lights!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm coming at 6:29:59AM with coffee cup in hand.

Am I the only one around here who's usually up by four?


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is my schit-apso. She's my lap dog. She raises more heck then my schnouzer…..


----------



## superdav721

cost of the watch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I don't need a watch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone say we needed more blog posts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We hit 2200 tonight, We just need 100 per day and we'll be good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My job here is done. See ya'll tomorrow…..

William, don't forget to turn the light off…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good for what?
I've been called a lot of things before.
Good aint one of them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

News Flash.
Lays is now selling the chips with a string attached to the bag. Their story is that makes the kids "help mama" with the shopping ….... but we all know it's just for keeping a bag of air from floating away. mmmmm gimmicks!
Another tid-bit, a gallon of gas is now just $1 short of a bag of Lays Chips, but is still a gallon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't.
After you loosened the blade tensioner, wrapped it around the bolt head 3 times, bolted up the motor and wired it reverse to the light switch, I'm scared to touch it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't buy chips anymore Rex. I stopped buying them when I bought a huge bag and opened it up to find three chips.

Are you serious though?
Do chips really cost as much as gas?


----------



## superdav721

Beer is now cheaper than gas.
good night all!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm heading to bed myself.
Rex, if you're still around, it's past your bedtime too.

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, as an old fart, I will be shutting down the computer soon and make preparations to go to bed.
I have pills to take, the routine enema, bladder bag emptied, my right leg removed and stored so I can hop into bed, put my teeth in soak and it's also the week for underwear change and ear de-waxing. 
So I'd better get started to get some sleep and wake up a new person in the morning, straining at the bit to get to the shop.
Great goings on tonight guys, enjoyed the show.
Same time, same place Tomorrow ….....Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, I should just stay home and fill up on a gallon of beer then….????

I did true up a single bench leg by hand tonight, 40 minutes of sore arm bliss. Now I have a kid up with what sounds like a stomach bug. Woo hoo, maybe a day home tomorrow.

Oh yeah, I know how old William is you bunch of geezers, by the way, my neighbors put up a geezer crossing sign in my front yard before I moved in….. I'll have to get a picture of it sometime.


----------



## HamS

Mornin' gents, coffee is on.

There is a debate ongoing in my head whether to buy a new acoustic guitar or do the siding on the house. Decisions are such traumatic things sometimes. I have been playing plugged in for a long time and gave my old ratty acoustic to my sister. The band broke up around Christmas time and now I am contemplating doing some solo gigs that an acoustic would make a lot more sense than the old strat.

Damn, I sound like I am talking greek in hte above post. I have one more day of working for the man and then I get to spend the weekend in the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Ham*- are you any good? Wanna do a song or two for my show? It doesn't pay, but fame and fortune are sure to follow…


----------



## superdav721

Get the guitar Ham. Thats my vote.
Hey KTMM I got a pic of the sign









Top of the morning to ya, Gents. Its Friday and it only gets better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all.

I don't look at the date, I just see if it's snowing. No snow = NO WORK = Shop time!!! Yee Haa it ain't snowing this morning. Think I'll pour another coffee & watch the (s)news!


----------



## DIYaholic

Does anyone remember "Death Race 2000"? How many points for gittin' a Geezer?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I finished the new Dovetail Jig yesterday, but today I am working on an attachment for it to do sliding dovetails. Then it's more filming and off to the editing room. May not be ready until tomorrow…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't wait to see the jig Stumps. My interest was really up when you mentioned it will be capable of through dovetails. A lot of jigs are only for half blinds. Of course they don't tell you that on the box. You have to buy it and get it home and read the instructions to find out that little tidbit of information; pay no attention to the photo of the through dovetail on the box. It's just pretty pictures.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9615 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2228 posts (including this one)
So…7387 posts to insect
We're gaining on 'em! (gained by 89 posts, way to go night shift!)

KEEP POSTING!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'd love to do my part to help this morning DY, but I have to get going. The soreness is already setting in this morning. If I don't get moving, I won't today. So it's off to the shop for me. I hope to talk with you guys tonight. If not, hold the fort down for me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Applied carving - background which is worked separately and then applied, rather than being worked in place.
Architrave - ornamental mouldings around a door or window frame, covering the joint between the frame and plaster.
Bead - a semicircular piece of moulding.
Bench dog or Bench stop - a peg standing proud of the bench surface.
Bolster - shoulder.
Blind - a term used to describe joinery whose mating surfaces do not protrude through the face or end grain of the pieces being joined. Example - blind mortise and tenon joint
Burl - a knotty growth from a tree with a convoluted, complex grain.
Cannel, channel - the concavity of a gouge blade.
Card scraper - a flat blade with a burred edge used for smoothing.
Chatoyance - the effect seen in dramatic wood grain direction changes as seen in flame figured maple.
Chip carving - incised surface decoration, usually geometric.
Chops - a type of vise.
Climb cut - On a table saw or router, cutting against the normal feed direction at the end of the cut to prevent tearout.
Close grain - woods with very fine fibers of cells that are not visibly porous.
Conversion - reduction of a whole log into pieces suitable for working.
Crook - longitudinal bending to one side, caused by uneven seasoning or grain.
Crotch - the section of a tree where a branch divides from the trunk, or the trunk divides in two; typically an area of convoluted grain.
Crossgrain - working perpendicular to the grain.
Crosscut - a cut made perpendicular to the grain.
Crown of thorns - a system of self-supporting and interlocking pieces.
Cup - transverse bending, convex or concave, usually predictable, considering grain orientation.
Dado - a slot made across the grain.
Dovetail joint - a joint technique most commonly used in woodworking joinery. Noted for its resistance to being pulled apart (tensile strength), the dovetail joint is commonly used to join the sides of a drawer to the front.
Drill - (verb) the process of making holes in a material or (noun) a tool for drilling holes.
End grain - the grain at the end of a piece of wood which is perpendicular to the surface.
Face - when a board has one side that is wider than the other, the wider side is referred to as the face (as opposed to the edge). May also refer to the face that is to be visible in the finished item.
Fence - a flat and straight length of some material, usually wood, steel or aluminium, which provides a reference for tools to work against, or which prevents the work from sliding.
Fiber/fibre - the fine tube-like structure of wood which is hollow and determines the grain direction.
Figure - naturally occurring decorative patterns in wood, caused by either growth increments or tissue orientation.
Firmer - a chisel bevelled on both sides instead of only one.
Fishtail chisel or gouge - a chisel or gouge with a splayed end.
Flat gouge - a gouge with minimal curvature, used for finishing and smoothing.
Flitch - a board in which the round of the trunk is still visible, a rough-cut board.
Flute - a deep channel cut in wood* occasionally denotes the cannel of a gouge.
Foxing - a yellow-brown discoloration of wood due to fungal infection.
Fret saw - a saw with a very fine toothed blade used for delicate cuts in thin material.
Frosting - regular indented patterns created with a special-purpose punch called a froster.
Grain - the longitudinal fibers in wood.
Gouge - a chisel like tool with a curved cutting edge.
Green wood - unseasoned wood.
Grit - the grade of particles in sandpaper or sharpening stones which determines the aggressiveness of the cut.
Groove - a slot or channel made with the grain, usually on the end-grain in preparation for a tongue and groove joint.
HHand plane - see Plane.
Hardwood - wood from an angiosperm tree, i.e. a tree in the division Magnoliophyta. Despite the name, not necessarily very hard or dense wood (e.g. balsa is a hardwood), although generally harder than softwoods.
Heart shake - a shake radiating out from the heartwood.
Heel - the corner of a chisel, knife, or gouge bevel which meets the back of the blade and polishes the cut.
Hold down or hold fast - a hold-down iron, fitting into a hole in a bench, tightened or loosened by hammer taps.
Hollow grinding - a concave bevel on a chisel, gouge, or knife.
Incannel - the concave surface of a gouge; a gouge sharpened on the concave surface.
Interlocked grain - grain which has multiple longitudinal directions in alternating layers, typical of many tropical hardwoods, and very difficult to work and to produce smooth surfaces.
Jig saw - a power tool that can form circular cuts by moving the work piece past a blade rapidly moving up and down.
Kerf - the gap left when material is removed by a saw. The width of the kerf is equal to the set of the saw.
Knots - Caused by a dead branch that was not fully integrated into the tree before it was cut down. A loose knot is one that cannot be relied upon to remain in place in the piece. A tight knot, on the other hand, is fixed by growth or position in the wood structure so that it firmly retains its place in the surrounding wood.
Lead - the tendency for wood that is being cut to direct the saw parallel to its grain.
LathArt - refers to a type of Folk Art that uses Lath from old plaster and lath walls
Mortise or Mortice - a cavity or hole (generally rectangular) in a piece of wood, meant to receive a tenon or a hinge
Mitre (UK, Cda) or Miter (US) - a joint made by fastening together pieces with the ends cut at an angle.
Mitre box (UK, Cda) or Miter box (US) - a box used for making mitre joints by having slots to guide a saw at the desired angle for the joint.
Outcannel - the convex surface of a gouge; a gouge sharpened on the convex surface.
Plane (tool) - (verb) the process of removing material in thin shavings in order to make it flat, or (noun) a tool for planing.
Plane iron - cutting part of a hand plane.
Planer - or thicknesser. a machine which reduces the thickness of boards.
Quarter-sawn - describes a plank with growth rings perpendicular to the wider face.
Rabbet - A 'groove' cut parallel to, and at the edge of, a board.
Rail - Horizontal member of a frame on a door, window or panel.
Rasp - a long and flat steel tool with raised teeth for shaping wood.
Reed - a series of beads in a row.
Relief cut - short straight cuts made at right angles to a curved layout so sharper than normal curves can be cut with a jig saw or band saw.
Riffler - a paddle-shaped rasp.
Rift sawn - similar to quarter-sawn.
Ring shake - a shake occurring between annual rings.
Rip - a cut made parallel to the grain.
Route - to cut a channel or groove.
Saw rasp - a rasp with saw teeth.
Scorp - a drawknife with a curved, sometimes completely circular blade, often used for hollowing out objects such as bowls.
Scratch awl - a sharp-pointed hand tool used to mark wood for cutting, usually used in joinery or when a more precise mark is need beyond that provided by a pencil or other method of marking out the cut.
Scroll saw - a motorized fretsaw.
Seasoning - reducing the moisture content of wood before working to prevent cracking, splitting, and other damage due to drying.
Shake - a crack or split in wood, caused by damage or drying. Can also mean a split (as opposed to sawn) shingle.
Shoot - planing an edge straight or square. See Shooting board.
Slab-cut - describes a plank with growth rings roughly parallel to the wider face.
Slick - a giant chisel used in framing and traditional building construction.
Slip - a shaped stone used for sharpening non-flat blades such as gouges.
Snib - a wooden toggle used to hold the work on a table.
Softwood - wood from a gymnosperm tree, i.e. trees in the divisions Pinophyta and Ginkgophyta Despite the name, not necessarily very soft or light wood (e.g. douglas-fir is a softwood).
Spalting - a change in the texture, strength and color of wood caused by colonies of fungus growing within the dead wood. Where colonies of fungus meet, fine black lines - often considered a desirable feature, can be seen.
Split - to longitudinally separate wood along grain layers.
Sticking - a moulding that is part of a larger piece of wood such as a frame (as opposed to being applied).
Stile (or sometimes style) - vertical member of a frame on a door, window or panel.
Stringer - in stairs, a is a timber (usually 2"x12") that supports the treads and rises in a staircase.
Sweep - the curvature of a gouge, ranging from flat (little curvature, but not actually flat else it would be a chisel) to deep or quick.
Tear out - broken or torn fibres resulting from damage as the blade of a tool exits the cut.
Tenon - is a projection on the end of a piece of wood for insertion into a mortise.
Tread - in stairs the part that is stepped on.
Twist - longitudinal twisting of wood due to uneven seasoning or grain.
Undercutting - cutting away from an edge to increase the sense of relief or thinness.
Veiner - a small deep gouge.
Veneer (wood) - very thin slices of wood used for inlay or to cover surfaces.
Veneer saw - specialty tool for trimming veneer.
Wane - an edge of a sawn board where the bark or surface of the trunk remains.
Warp - distorted lumber, such as a twist, cup or a bow.
Wasting - quickly removing wood during carving, usually with an adze, knife, or rasp.
Waste - wood that will be removed in the finished work, often retained during working as a handle.
Wood - an organic material, a natural composite of cellulose fibers (which are strong in tension) embedded in a matrix of lignin which resists compression.

The meter should be full now for a while


----------



## superdav721

Holy crap a dictionary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Make the guitar and buy the siding. Take the job with Stumpy, and you can be just like Waylan "They keep a showin my hands and not my face on TV"

Death Race 2000, ain't seen that in years.

Stumpy, You're spending to much time signing autographs and not getting the show out on time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I had a ring shake once, I had to call the phone company out to fix it…..


----------



## superdav721

I made a guitar once for a coworker. The stupid thing tuned up, finish nails and all.


----------



## DamnYankee

Applied carving - background which is worked separately and then applied, rather than being worked in place.
Architrave - ornamental mouldings around a door or window frame, covering the joint between the frame and plaster.
Bead - a semicircular piece of moulding.
Bench dog or Bench stop - a peg standing proud of the bench surface.
Bolster - shoulder.
Blind - a term used to describe joinery whose mating surfaces do not protrude through the face or end grain of the pieces being joined. Example - blind mortise and tenon joint
Burl - a knotty growth from a tree with a convoluted, complex grain.
Cannel, channel - the concavity of a gouge blade.
Card scraper - a flat blade with a burred edge used for smoothing.
Chatoyance - the effect seen in dramatic wood grain direction changes as seen in flame figured maple.
Chip carving - incised surface decoration, usually geometric.
Chops - a type of vise.
Climb cut - On a table saw or router, cutting against the normal feed direction at the end of the cut to prevent tearout.
Close grain - woods with very fine fibers of cells that are not visibly porous.
Conversion - reduction of a whole log into pieces suitable for working.
Crook - longitudinal bending to one side, caused by uneven seasoning or grain.
Crotch - the section of a tree where a branch divides from the trunk, or the trunk divides in two; typically an area of convoluted grain.
Crossgrain - working perpendicular to the grain.
Crosscut - a cut made perpendicular to the grain.
Crown of thorns - a system of self-supporting and interlocking pieces.
Cup - transverse bending, convex or concave, usually predictable, considering grain orientation.
Dado - a slot made across the grain.
Dovetail joint - a joint technique most commonly used in woodworking joinery. Noted for its resistance to being pulled apart (tensile strength), the dovetail joint is commonly used to join the sides of a drawer to the front.
Drill - (verb) the process of making holes in a material or (noun) a tool for drilling holes.
End grain - the grain at the end of a piece of wood which is perpendicular to the surface.
Face - when a board has one side that is wider than the other, the wider side is referred to as the face (as opposed to the edge). May also refer to the face that is to be visible in the finished item.
Fence - a flat and straight length of some material, usually wood, steel or aluminium, which provides a reference for tools to work against, or which prevents the work from sliding.
Fiber/fibre - the fine tube-like structure of wood which is hollow and determines the grain direction.
Figure - naturally occurring decorative patterns in wood, caused by either growth increments or tissue orientation.
Firmer - a chisel bevelled on both sides instead of only one.
Fishtail chisel or gouge - a chisel or gouge with a splayed end.
Flat gouge - a gouge with minimal curvature, used for finishing and smoothing.
Flitch - a board in which the round of the trunk is still visible, a rough-cut board.
Flute - a deep channel cut in wood* occasionally denotes the cannel of a gouge.
Foxing - a yellow-brown discoloration of wood due to fungal infection.
Fret saw - a saw with a very fine toothed blade used for delicate cuts in thin material.
Frosting - regular indented patterns created with a special-purpose punch called a froster.
Grain - the longitudinal fibers in wood.
Gouge - a chisel like tool with a curved cutting edge.
Green wood - unseasoned wood.
Grit - the grade of particles in sandpaper or sharpening stones which determines the aggressiveness of the cut.
Groove - a slot or channel made with the grain, usually on the end-grain in preparation for a tongue and groove joint.
HHand plane - see Plane.
Hardwood - wood from an angiosperm tree, i.e. a tree in the division Magnoliophyta. Despite the name, not necessarily very hard or dense wood (e.g. balsa is a hardwood), although generally harder than softwoods.
Heart shake - a shake radiating out from the heartwood.
Heel - the corner of a chisel, knife, or gouge bevel which meets the back of the blade and polishes the cut.
Hold down or hold fast - a hold-down iron, fitting into a hole in a bench, tightened or loosened by hammer taps.
Hollow grinding - a concave bevel on a chisel, gouge, or knife.
Incannel - the concave surface of a gouge; a gouge sharpened on the concave surface.
Interlocked grain - grain which has multiple longitudinal directions in alternating layers, typical of many tropical hardwoods, and very difficult to work and to produce smooth surfaces.
Jig saw - a power tool that can form circular cuts by moving the work piece past a blade rapidly moving up and down.
Kerf - the gap left when material is removed by a saw. The width of the kerf is equal to the set of the saw.
Knots - Caused by a dead branch that was not fully integrated into the tree before it was cut down. A loose knot is one that cannot be relied upon to remain in place in the piece. A tight knot, on the other hand, is fixed by growth or position in the wood structure so that it firmly retains its place in the surrounding wood.
Lead - the tendency for wood that is being cut to direct the saw parallel to its grain.
LathArt - refers to a type of Folk Art that uses Lath from old plaster and lath walls
Mortise or Mortice - a cavity or hole (generally rectangular) in a piece of wood, meant to receive a tenon or a hinge
Mitre (UK, Cda) or Miter (US) - a joint made by fastening together pieces with the ends cut at an angle.
Mitre box (UK, Cda) or Miter box (US) - a box used for making mitre joints by having slots to guide a saw at the desired angle for the joint.
Outcannel - the convex surface of a gouge; a gouge sharpened on the convex surface.
Plane (tool) - (verb) the process of removing material in thin shavings in order to make it flat, or (noun) a tool for planing.
Plane iron - cutting part of a hand plane.
Planer - or thicknesser. a machine which reduces the thickness of boards.
Quarter-sawn - describes a plank with growth rings perpendicular to the wider face.
Rabbet - A 'groove' cut parallel to, and at the edge of, a board.
Rail - Horizontal member of a frame on a door, window or panel.
Rasp - a long and flat steel tool with raised teeth for shaping wood.
Reed - a series of beads in a row.
Relief cut - short straight cuts made at right angles to a curved layout so sharper than normal curves can be cut with a jig saw or band saw.
Riffler - a paddle-shaped rasp.
Rift sawn - similar to quarter-sawn.
Ring shake - a shake occurring between annual rings.
Rip - a cut made parallel to the grain.
Route - to cut a channel or groove.
Saw rasp - a rasp with saw teeth.
Scorp - a drawknife with a curved, sometimes completely circular blade, often used for hollowing out objects such as bowls.
Scratch awl - a sharp-pointed hand tool used to mark wood for cutting, usually used in joinery or when a more precise mark is need beyond that provided by a pencil or other method of marking out the cut.
Scroll saw - a motorized fretsaw.
Seasoning - reducing the moisture content of wood before working to prevent cracking, splitting, and other damage due to drying.
Shake - a crack or split in wood, caused by damage or drying. Can also mean a split (as opposed to sawn) shingle.
Shoot - planing an edge straight or square. See Shooting board.
Slab-cut - describes a plank with growth rings roughly parallel to the wider face.
Slick - a giant chisel used in framing and traditional building construction.
Slip - a shaped stone used for sharpening non-flat blades such as gouges.
Snib - a wooden toggle used to hold the work on a table.
Softwood - wood from a gymnosperm tree, i.e. trees in the divisions Pinophyta and Ginkgophyta Despite the name, not necessarily very soft or light wood (e.g. douglas-fir is a softwood).
Spalting - a change in the texture, strength and color of wood caused by colonies of fungus growing within the dead wood. Where colonies of fungus meet, fine black lines - often considered a desirable feature, can be seen.
Split - to longitudinally separate wood along grain layers.
Sticking - a moulding that is part of a larger piece of wood such as a frame (as opposed to being applied).
Stile (or sometimes style) - vertical member of a frame on a door, window or panel.
Stringer - in stairs, a is a timber (usually 2"x12") that supports the treads and rises in a staircase.
Sweep - the curvature of a gouge, ranging from flat (little curvature, but not actually flat else it would be a chisel) to deep or quick.
Tear out - broken or torn fibres resulting from damage as the blade of a tool exits the cut.
Tenon - is a projection on the end of a piece of wood for insertion into a mortise.
Tread - in stairs the part that is stepped on.
Twist - longitudinal twisting of wood due to uneven seasoning or grain.
Undercutting - cutting away from an edge to increase the sense of relief or thinness.
Veiner - a small deep gouge.
Veneer (wood) - very thin slices of wood used for inlay or to cover surfaces.
Veneer saw - specialty tool for trimming veneer.
Wane - an edge of a sawn board where the bark or surface of the trunk remains.
Warp - distorted lumber, such as a twist, cup or a bow.
Wasting - quickly removing wood during carving, usually with an adze, knife, or rasp.
Waste - wood that will be removed in the finished work, often retained during working as a handle.
Wood - an organic material, a natural composite of cellulose fibers (which are strong in tension) embedded in a matrix of lignin which resists compression.

The meter should be full now for a while


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going to make like a William and get my day started. I have a busy day today, Need to go to the mill and pick up some more cabinet stock, find a replacement for my bench sander that is in pieces, and be back home in time to catch a nap…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
I'd find a replacement that isn't in pieces!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow idiots, great to be here with a cup of coffee.
HamS, whatever you do, keep the Strat especially if it's an older one. I absolutely regret letting my Jazz Bass (s) go, I had a Red, Pink and Sunburst basses in succession, I loved the Sunburst, all were 1960's models and today would be worth some real money. Miss the music too and the musicians ….... ah, the good old days again.

Well today does not look very promising, it's raining, so that will likely screw my shop visit, but I have other things I can do towards becoming a useful member of the sawdust club.
All of you be careful out there and have a happy day. More later


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZZzzzzzzzz

Beat ya to it, Box!


----------



## KTMM

Shop time, on a weekday, before 10 pm. You guys are so lucky…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, "Rough Cut" is on in 6 minutes…...Gotta go!


----------



## DIYaholic

Today's episode of "Rough Cut": Pie Crust Tray!


----------



## DamnYankee

Just noticed the double posting - my apologies.

Back to dotting "t"s and crossing "i"s


----------



## DIYaholic

DYankee said: Back to dotting "t"s and crossing "i"s

Absitively, posolutely!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*And now for something completely different - an actual woodworking question:*
My wife has decided that one of the many, many, many, many projects she wants me to make once I'm installed in the shop for a few hours is a* log band saw box.* Nothing complicated, just a short round log with one draw.
My question is, what should I do to make sure the bark on log stays on and attached while I make the box? The bark exterior is to stay on the box so it just looks like a natural log. (I think the style is called Shabby Sheet).

I know the obvious answer is to spray some glue on the outside, BUT what about the inside ring of the bark staying attached to the "bare" log????

Legal notice:
*All solutions offered will remain confidential and under no circumstances be given to the Nubs Network for unlicensed video distribution to the planet.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Notice to all LJs.
Be it known that Roger aka Rex on this day, Friday 17, 2012, broke ranks and actually asked a question about a real woodworking technique. 
Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## KTMM

I know the correct response to this question…. Soak it overnight in Purplesaurus Rex Kool-aid. Make sure the Kool-aid, is made with 2x the required sugar. It may be difficult to find this Kool-aid, since it was arguably the best flavor produced and has been out of production for over 10 years… Good Luck on your endeavors..










http://www.x-entertainment.com/articles/0935/


----------



## KTMM

In all honesty can't you just finish the log exterior how you want it, (maybe spray urethane) and then cut it? I believe that's how one of the guys at a crafts show told me he did some boxes like what you're talking about.

The guy I'm thinking of applied his finish real heavy. I don't know if it was laquer or urethane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sometimes the bark stays put, other times it falls off. The only option I know of is to glue it back on. Some people use super glue, but regular ol' woodworking glue should work fine.

I'd test it to see if the bark comes of easily. If it seems to be loose, pull it off in as large pieces as you can and then glue it back on.


----------



## DS

I think it's actually called Shabby Chic… I don't know the lyrics to a lot of popular songs, though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This is the sort of thing she has in mind, but with the bark on.









BTW: Found another unopened NIB item to sell; http://www.amazon.com/Drill-Doctor-DD350X-Bit-Sharpener/dp/B000BKX9CU/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1329512445&sr=1-1
Yours for $30 plus what it costs to ship


----------



## DamnYankee

LET THE THREE DAY WEEKEND BEGIN!!!!


----------



## DS

Three day weekend?


----------



## DIYaholic

*Let the 7 day weekend begin!!!*
It's not going to snow here for at least a week! I have ALL that time to myself!

DS251,
President's Day Holiday Monday!


----------



## DS

It's not gonna' snow here either… (Phoenix) They cut that snow plow position a while back.
Something about budget cuts-that, and never snowing here-EVER.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since Rex is selling stuff (or at least trying), I may as well give it a try:

I have a BIG Craftsman 24" stationary cast iron scroll saw for sale. I keep going back and forth on weather to keep it or not. I don't do much scroll work, but it makes a great band saw because it can do really thick stock and it has a much bigger throat depth than a typical BS. I always planned on leaving a wide blade on my band saw and a thinner blade on this machine. Problem is it takes up a lot of room in the shop, about four times as much as a band saw.

Here's the issues with it- the stock hold down is missing. I rarely use one on my small scroll saw, but if you want one you could easily make one. And the reason I have never really used this machine… I can't figure out how to tension the stinking blade! Somebody once told me you don't tension the blade on this type of scroll saw. The upward motion pulls the blade tight. I dunno about that…

I think it's worth easily $300-400, but since it is older and with the issues mentioned, I set the price at $200 Firm. You arrange for transporting it.

Anybody else want to sell anything?


----------



## DS

Government employees…. nothing personal, I just never get that many days off. (5 per year)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not government, I'm on salary with a property maintenance company. We have contracts, so we get paid whether it snows or not & SO DO I!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a guy email me today about my biscuit joiner plans. He'd asked about them before, and I told him $10. So he emails and says (exact quote) "nah, i think i'll just make something similar to whats in the video, it doesnt look too hard. i'll upload a vid to youtube if i do it."

So I began typing out a response about how sleazy it was to tell me he planned on taking my hard work, copying it, and then posting it on the internet for everyone to see how they don't need my plans. But I didn't send it because I have learned over a very long time running my own business: *people are never wrong, even when they're wrong, and you'll never convince them otherwise.*

It's not like I went out to my shop and banged it out in an hour. It took a lot of time with sketch-up, many hours of shop time, and three prototypes to perfect a workable design. I don't expect everyone to appreciate that. But why TELL me he plans on pirating it? It's like he just wants to rub it in that he doesn't need my plans. Well, good for him!

Maybe I should call up my dentist and tell him how I watched carefully the last time he cleaned my teeth and I'm going to be doing it myself from now on, and filming it for Youtube… so na-na-na-boo-boo, stick your head in do-do!


----------



## KTMM

Just email him a picture of a turd….

I know a lot of people that are never wrong. Especially in IT.

Those toolbars are great at increasing the speed of your web browsing, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## HamS

I have always wondered about how intellectual property rights apply to wood working. I am sure no one has patented a dovetail joint, but that doesn't mean no one has tried to do it. We all steal ideas to some degree or another. A dado is common thing, but what about a stopped dado, what about a half sliding dovetai? The more specific you get the more important it is to protect your work. Plans can be copyrighted, but the idea of a plan is to make what the plan portrays. Of course every piece is unique. I don't know where the boundary is, but I think the dweeb in #2260 is crossing it.


----------



## DIYaholic

One must be "intellectual" for the rights to apply! Lol.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, then that leaves Stumpy with with no rights?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251, wait a cotton pickin minute, I'm a government employee (sorta) and I get every day off, but the pay ain't that good


----------



## superdav721

I work about 10 months a year. School employee and I love it.
Stumpy I believe in what comes around goes around. He will get his. You worked hard for your tool. The profit should be yours.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to hear of your plans dilemma, It's really an insult for all the time and effort you have put in for something worthwhile. I can understand that people have to watch their spending, but stealing is not an accepted alternative. Your price is fair and should be met, and it leaves you with the thinking that some of these jerks think theft is cool and the way to go. Feel your pain Stumpy.

On the Rex marketing front, all I'm doing is uncovering items I don't need and heads up first offering the to LJs at a very reasonable price. It does not matter if no LJs have any interest in them as my Business Manager aka Sandra, will take them, inflate the price and sell them on her site. So it's no sweat.


----------



## DS

Rex, the workin' man's holidays:

New Years Day, Memorial Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas.

Not sure if Social Security makes one a gov't employee, FYI.


----------



## superdav721

!-3 inches of rain headed here tomorrow. That means-shop time.


----------



## HamS

Got out the old strat and the fingers still work. I haven't bored you guys with the travails of the band, but bands have people in them and sometimes people just don't get along. It is hard when relationships end, because a band tends to get pretty close, but people come and go. In answer to the question above, are you any good? My son told me, "Dad, you don't suck too bad." I do not know whether that is a ringing endorsement or not. I tend to sing a lot of ancient country music and gospel. I am working up two one hour gospel sets now that I am on my own. I have several times put together revival services where I sing the sermon using nothing but old time gospel songs and scripture. It is good to get the house rocking with worship sometimes.

Tomorrow to the shop and try to figure out how to cut the rabbets and get the sides ready for glueup in the laundry hall cabinets. The LOML (JUlie) has very definite ideas about those and since she will use them I will do what she wants. I tend to overbuild everything so I may need a few extra screws to hang them on the wall. (hmmm there could have been a double entendre there). The key is they must be smooth and white. Actually, they will look quite nice in White against the yellow walls. I will try and take some pics along the way. I also have to make the panels to cover the access to the plumbing. I have resolved to never again have plumbing fixtures that cannot be accessed with out tearing up dry wall. It is easy enough to put a nice looking wood panel on the wall that can be easily removed to get access to the back of the plumbing. Some lessons are learned the hard way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just checking in guys before I have to run.
Well, I have to run as much as a one legged gimp can run.
Anyway, I just jumped online long enough to see what was happening in the "Mr Stumps Made a Birch Top Biscuits And Gravy Maker" thread, 
and to post yesterday's and today's progress in the shop.

Hopefully, I'll be back later.
Yes, that is a warning.
A threat even, if any of you really dislike me that much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have no problem at all with you offering us some good deals Rex! I'll give you $100 for your bandsaw!

As for the plans thing, my problem is mostly that he actually emailed me to tell me what he was going to do. If he tries to replicate it, I don't really consider that stealing from me. After all, I didn't invent the bench top biscuit joiner, there are commercial versions. It was mostly his need to tell me my work was easy to replicate and so he didn't need me that was irritating.

On the dovetail jig front… MAN this thing is far more complicated than the biscuit joiner! But I finally got it done! I haven't tried out the sliding dovetail attachment yet, and I still have to use it to do the tool cabinet carcass on film. Tomorrow will be a busy day!


----------



## HamS

Oh, I am working on a theme song for you Sir Stump.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Can't wait to see the dovetail jig!

BTW: How are the plan sales going? Will you be jetting off, to your new Carribean beach house, with this new found wealth?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let's just say I'll never get rich off them. If I can buy a new camera within the next year, I'll be a happy guy!

The dovetail jig is more complicated than the biscuit joiner:


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks simple enough! I'm going to make one and Utube it! So you can go to he…......Lol. JK.

Looks good. Are the plans/design scaleable, ie: able to be made longer for wider stock, shorter for narrower stock? I can see someone not wanting to build a unit capable of machining 25" wide stock when they really only machine 12" wide stock. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## DamnYankee

As stated earlier, I am US Air Force. I earn 1.5 days every 4 weeks of leave. I work one weekend about every 3 to 5 weeks without any offsetting days. So that is 19.5 days off and 24 days on for a net loss of 4.5 days. On top of that I get all federal holidays off (New Years, MLK Jr, Presidents' Day, Memorial Day, Flag Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Columbus Day, Veterans Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas) for 11 days so an overall gain of 5.5 days off a year.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HamS, I bet that felt good stoke that ax again,, mmm the memories. Yes band members can get pretty close to each other and then sometimes blow up. Lots of pressure, fatigue and moods will eventually get to you.

Hey Stumpy, Band Saw for a ton? Shhhhish, you have to be the world's greatest optimist - That's when a Jewish guy buys something off of a Scotsman and expects to make a profit. Nay Laddie, shiver ma sporran.
Now take it easy on the new project, it may take more time, if it does it's ok. Just don't overdo it or one day you may look like me…..........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, man, I wish you would stop this thinking out aloud crap, the noise is making Stumpy's chickens go broody and wake William at odd times with static from your thought waves. PLEASE consider other people.


----------



## sras

Testing comment - I want to see if I can jump to the end without going through the whole list of comments made since my last visit….


----------



## sras

It worked.

One artifact with a long thread is that so far, I have had to read all the comments - or at least click through them 30 at a time.

It can be a deterrence to picking up new viewers - at least this is a way to jump to the end.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I can't help but to think out loud. The gears in my head don't get greased enough to run smooth & are just rattling around up there. I do lubricate them with alcohol, but ot dunt sim ta werx veary will!! ZZZzzzz


----------



## DamnYankee

Steve - what was that about impatience?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, sras has figured out time tavel!!

Now can you take me back in time so I can invest in "Stumpy Corp" during the IPO?


----------



## superdav721

Ham, AMEN brother, sing on, make a joyful noise
Stumpy you are going to get a lot of the madness in many forms. Make you a file and start saving these emails. Send the sender something really smart assish but respectful. Wait for reply. When you get ten or twelve. Do a bit on your show like "the human mind is amazing or stupid" 
William where ya going?
Roger I still got a match….........
~
~
~
~
()
$$$$$$$$$boom!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*SRAS*- Actually if you click on a thread with a lot of unread comments, just hit the refresh button you your browser (or hit back and then re-enter the thread) and it assumes you read them all and places you at the end.


----------



## sras

Dy - funny - you got me with that one.

Stumpy - you're right and I actually knew that, but for some reason my ol' brain could land on that bit of info. At least I found a harder way to do it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD,
I had to run to the store for sandwich meat. I let time get away from me this evening. It was after seven, the wife had gone to work, the kids hadn't eat or had baths.
I'm back now though.
Don't feel like eating.
Just coffee.

Now I gotta run again. 
Gotta go catch up on responses from my watch list.
I'll be back.


----------



## DIYaholic

I spent the better part of today surfing LJs and trying to track down a couple of parts for my table saw. My new (to me) C'man 113.298030 TS didn't come with a Blade Guard Assembly or the Speader Support that connects it to the saw. The Balde Guard Assembly is available from eReplacementParts.com &/or SearsPartsDirect.com. Unfortunately the Spreader Support is "No Longer Available" anywhere, or so I was led to believe. As it turns out, there is a direct fit part available for a Ridgid TS. I will now be able to order both the Blade Guard Assembly & Speader Support from eReplacementPart.com.

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, I'm a newbie & a Wimp! Say what you want, but I've got 10 digits & plan on keep'n 'em. Beside, I'd really hate it if I wasn't able to "Flip The Bird" to some A$$hole, like the Stumpy Plan Stealer!!!

I also went grocery shopping, if that really interests anyone.

What's new with you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy,
Is that a photo of the design you're building?
If so, it is exactly they type I'd like to build.
You show me it works in your next video and your first set of plans are already sold.

I need a price.
I also need to know if you prefer paypal or credit card.
I need to know this info ASAP. I'm broke. I spent all my money buying some oil stones from KTMM. I gotta start buttering the wife up for X amount of dollars. So I need to know what that X is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

tongue & groove…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, You're pulling a late night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's new with you? DIY asks. I'm glad you asked.

Today is a strange one. Usually with rain coming, I hurt like hell. I have felt reasonably well though today. When I have those rare days that I feel reasonably well, I get a lot done. I linked in my last response what I done in the shop. Now let me show you what I done OUTSIDE of the shop.

My wife has been on me for some time now to get her trim pieces fixed on her Jeep. There's some rubber pieces on the doors. From age, heat, abuse, whatever, they've started peeling back and looked bad. 
The body shop quoted me close to five hundred bucks to fix this. They explained that they use epoxy to reattach these. When I asked then why they charge so much to basically clean them up and epoxy them back on, they told me that you have to have special clamps to hold them while they dry.
This got me thinking.

I'm a woodworker. While I usually never have enough, I do have clamps, and figured I could figure something out without their "special" clamps that were gonna cost me a small fortune for them to use.
















It may look funny, but it worked.

Special clamps my foot.

I was going to put this in my blogs, but decided to put it here. Thought you guys might like to hear some of the ideas I was going to use for a blog title.

"Never Enough Special Clamps" 
"Me Wood Worker. Me Clamp" 
"Clamps? We Don't Need No Stinkin' Special Clamps!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I found your new avatar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll give you $395. for those $500. clamps…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WHERE IN THE HELL DID YOU GET A PHOTO OF ME WITHOUT MY MASK?????

You can't be showing that! You're gonna get me banned for scaring people. I've been warned. You can't show my photo without the mask!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you going to remove them, before hitting the road?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, today was not a complete waste. It rained during the night and was still at it when I got up this morning. That presented a big problem for going to the shop as the run off comes right accross the front of the shop and is really slow to drain off from a quagmire. To makes it worse my Terex was in for a tire replacement at Wal-Mart and they were having problems jacking the vehicle up, so I had to put off my shop visit. Perhaps the shop will be part of the mainland tomorrow and I'll be able to get there.
All was not lost, I managed to design and sketch some jigs I will be needing for some of the assembly work I have in mind. Making jigs and helpers are essential to assist you if you are on your own in the stop and need 3 hands or have extremely long arms to be able to "git er dun".
Also worked out a design for a follower pin for the band saw so that I can better cut parts I have templates for, in order to get better finished cut parts. A lot of people would think this is not necessary but for shaky old farts on meds, it makes a difference. Have any of you tried this method?
The other jigs and helpers were ideas I had for certain types of glue-ups and assemblies. I do all my sketching on pads or any piece of paper handy. I bet you guys laugh and wonder why I don't use the computer for design/drawing, but the truth is I have really gone completely OFF CAD and frequently threaten to get my old drafting table and machine out of mothballs and set it up, and do it the old fashioned way, which really appeals to me now. It is an especially good old way to do it if you are designing templates and can draw them up full size and use the actual drawing to make the template from. Apart from that you'd have to have a really big ass printer or plotter for CAD or a large area platform CNC setup. Soooooooo.
Hopefully, the weather at the weekend will be kind and let me have more time at the shop - I need to get it, because next Wednesday I'm going for chemo again and that's me done for a week or more.

Hope you all have a good weekend and get something done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear that Rex. Do you want to borrow my boat?

I hope after the Chemo you can come grace us with your presence soon thereafter.


----------



## DIYaholic

I "Pulled The Trigger" on my TS parts. Glad I did it now, I still have all the digits needed to actually pull the trigger! Had to order from both SearsPartsDirect & eReplacementParts. eReplacements needed to order the part that is "in stock" at SearsPartsDirect. So, I had to pay what boils down to double shipping, but both parts should be delivered in 7 days. It would have been 2 weeks if I ordered both from eReplacementPars. Worth the money, to not have to wait.

Rex,
Are you trying to say that you are NOT a CAD?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, I thought I'd leave them on there. It'd be testing the clamps durability and the strength of the door hinges all at the same time. I'm alway up to killing two birds with one stone.

The reality is, this is my wife's vehicle. If I didn't remove them in time for her to go to work, she'd probably kill this bird.


----------



## DIYaholic

Double Post!!! Opps my digit hit the button twice!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anybody else getting a lot of error messages with Lumberjocks tonight?

Just went and checked a few other sites. I'm only having issues here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's another hundred for today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

nothing here


----------



## superdav721

Hey glad to see everyone is gearing up for something or another. Looks like Rex has a new island, Marty has started a wax museum in a horror theme, William is cove molding his jeep, Stumpy is now deaf and mute, and Randy can count to ten.
Well [deep subject] I went out side to clean my shop from the motorcycle repair. I picked up all the tools. Swept a can full of shavings. Then lit a cig and wet sanded my krenov with walnut stain.
Rex I work with computers and software all day. I refuse to sketchup or cad or any of it. Give me a pencil and a piece of paper.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got a hundred. 
How?
I don't even remember taking the test.
I must be GOOOOOOOD.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need you to come sweep mine now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob will be proud of us tomorrow…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh C-L-A-M-P-S …. I thought you said C-R-A-M-P-S

Need to put my glasses back on


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been tongue & groovin' today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Rob, you are pulling a late night…..


----------



## superdav721

I need a yard blower just for the shop and Williams to. He can borrow it once and a while, maybe, sooner or latter…......more latter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You let william buy it and you borrow it…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have one.
Need to fix that too.
Why do ya'll keep reminding me of things I need to do. I don't want to remember to do nothing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Feelin' a bit sluggish tonight, I haven't had my double shot w/ a splash of tea…..


----------



## DIYaholic

As I tell our customes, when they ask us NOT to do something. I just say; We are happy & really good at not doing anything!!


----------



## KTMM

Dave im with you there, I use sketchup at work when things die down. I use a pen and pad any other time.


----------



## DIYaholic

So, has anyone ever actually had "Buzz Beer"? The caffeinated Beer that lets you stay awake to enjoy the buzz.

Drew Carey show ring a bell?


----------



## superdav721

KTMM computers when I am of are for the internet and listening to music.


----------



## KTMM

I think that crap is called SPARKS, its red bull beer. I only see meth heads stealing it from time to time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well, after I take ten minutes to post this, I guess I'm going to give up tonight guys.

Everytime I click a link or try to post anything on lumberjocks, I get the white, Internet Explorer Cannot Display The Page, crap. 
It the site. I've quickly zipped though pages all over the net tonight. It takes me five tries to open anything here though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Back to the Chip Saga ….a few posts back:
See if this makes sense to you
Lay's Bag of Wavey Original potato chips…...$4.29
Net weight of chips in bag ….......................10-1/2 oz
Size of chip bag…......................................13" x 10" 
Sack of Potatos …....................................$2.99
Weight of bag of potatos ….........................5 lbs (80 oz)
Size of potato sack …..................................13" x 9" 
Cost of potatos in Chip Bag ….................. ...8-1/2 cents
Cost of a gallon of gas (today).................. $3.47
Who needs Blue Chips when there is Lay's


----------



## DIYaholic

I have had no problem seeing the crap you guys are typing!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gased up earlier at $3.04


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
You are young! Buzz Beer was the beer brewed by Drew Carey on his SitCom!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crap? CRAP? You call this CRAP???


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
3:04, was that AM or PM?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be PM (positively maybe)


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
I wasn't refering to YOU, you sir are a Poet!


----------



## superdav721

This one is for Rex
Wood Chips 

milk at school $.40 water at school $1.50
You feed the cow, milk the cow, process the milk
or you pore water in a jug.
?


----------



## DIYaholic

Everyone, (except Box)

(Psst) I was ONLY speaking of the CRAP Box types. But don't tell him that!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sdave;
Well I served a 5 year apprenticeship in the last century as a Mechanical design draftsman.
Later on I taught mechanical engineering at college.
Then I started with the then infant AutoCAD, taught it, trained engineers on it, wrote AutoCAD's first manual and was some sort of guru.
I designed AutoCAD based Cad systems …. and got spaced out with ut all, so I then moved over to IT/IS where I ate, drank and slept computers and systems. almost multi-tasked myself into oblivion, now retired where I don't miss any of it …...... and the cell phone landed somewhere in the Gulf of Mexico.
PEACE


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got my double shot now, I'm feelin' better…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex with that said would you rather have a mouse or a pencil?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sdave. I'm quite partial to Digitizers, but my ears are not big enough …...nudge, nudge, wink, wink.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, just checked on your package. It was still in Indianapolis as of 10:02 pm. They still say you can expect delivery tomorrow….


----------



## superdav721

Yeah there is a holiday coming. Those guys just went into s_L_OW M_O_T_I_O__N


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad Box got his double shot, he was starting to think outside himself.


----------



## superdav721

Smilling….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it got lost in sort facility. I don't see you getting it tomorrow…..

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
February 17, 2012, 10:02 pm
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46241

Depart USPS Sort Facility
February 17, 2012
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46241

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility
February 17, 2012, 12:04 am
INDIANAPOLIS, IN 46241


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' hits the spot like the top shelf cheap stuff…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't look good Box, especially is USPS has it. Look if you are that short on little blue pills I can PM some to you until USPS delivers (maybe) on Tuesday. Will 50 do?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Rex, I'm a tight @$$


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood Chip


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box; OK nice to know, I'll pass that snippet of info interested parties quickly …...poof, it's gone already.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a wood story, I went to the mill today to get 60' of oak door stock. They only had 30'. Damn good thing I only needed 20'.

Ok, That's all I had to say…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Drift wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Woody Harrelson


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where you been Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

12:38, Better shut it down….......................................


----------



## DIYaholic

Checking a few posts, adding a comment on my HELP thread.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya'! I'm about to have a smoke, lock the door & shut off the lights. In my domicile!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off too, if William comes back on after making those panel sandwiches for the kids, tell him …..........damn, I forgot, of just tell him I forgot to tel him what I forgot to tell him - he'll know what I mean.
Looking forward to daylight and coffee.
Is mucuslytpus a good wood for a finger bowl? Let me know in the morning.

'night all.


----------



## sras

It's about time you guys went to bed


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys, Coffees on.

going out to build a fire in the shop and then I think some cleaning up and maybe actually some sawdust making. Rockler had a sale on 12" wooden clamps for 9 bucks so I ordered some of them. With any luck, they will be delivered today while Julie is at work.

I really need to prune some trees while it is still winter so I might get to that job today. It is gonna be nice out here in the north part of Indiana. It is that time of the year when the natives start to get a little crazy. The state ball tournament is in full swing. When I moved here they had just gone to class ball instead of class-less ball. Well, to a New York ear that made no sense at all. It still doesn't make any sense to me what a big deal it is, but there are literally elections won or lost by the stand a politician makes on class-less or class ball. Gov. Mitch won the governorship in part because he supported daylight savings time, but he has not taken a position on class versus class-less ball. To those of you who are outside Indiana, what it is is in the state high school basketball tournament there used to be every school regardless of size competed in the same tournament. Once or twice a high school with forty students would get a great team and beat all comers and a tiny school would beat a huge urban school and win the state championship. There was a state ball championship. FOr some reason, if it is basketball in Indiana it is called "ball" the modifiers are reserved for foot ball or baseball. Now, the small schools are in Class D, the bigger ones Class C up to Class A. The oldtimers all are agitating to return to a class-less tournament.

Life is good in Indiana, these are the kind of things we have to argue about.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just poured myself a coffee, Thanks HamS!

I've never been to Indiana, but I agree they should consider being class-less. I've known a few people from Indiana and they are indeed classless! Lol. EVERYONE desreves a chance for the "Big Game". I like it when a Ciderella (small school) team upsets the big names and goes all the way! I understand the reasoning for a class system, does it work in India? I would say for regular season games, a majority of games could/should be with teams with a similar talent pool, but ultimately, a championship NEEDS to include ALL qualified, skilled teams.

As I posted last night, I have ordered the parts for my new (to me) TS. I have a week to clean, tweak, lube & do an oil/filter change on the saw. I will then just need to install the blade guard then, I'll be ready & set to go!! Today will be spent on that and assembling my air cleaner.

I need another coffee! Where are the green eggs & ham??

Oh. yeah! Mornin' all.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9673 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2359 posts (including this one)
So…7314 posts to insect
We're gaining on 'em! (gained by 73 posts, way to go night shift!)

KEEP POSTING!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - Last night I saw the thread by Ken asking to kill the plane forum because it was too long and he had a difficult time finding any info on it (I saw you posts) so now I know why you got on us to try and stay more on topic


----------



## DamnYankee

In an effort to stay on topic (?) I've got some some questions concerning biscuit joinery and more importantly joining panels. Let start by saying any piece of furniture I've made that needed a top of side larger than the piece of wood I was able to purchase was made from plywood - sometimes laminated sometimes not.

No small part of this is the fact that I don't own (yet) a joiner or a planer. For the most part I haven't purchased rough lumber because the place I by my lumber from charges only $0.03 on average more a board foot for 2S2 than for rough. The advantage of buying rough there is that it has heavier dimensions. When I have bought rough I have used either my TS (with jig) of my router (long 1/2" pattern bit). These have worked well but obviously limited to the length of my bit. (Rex - that's what she said)

Oh yeah the questions…
I have a shop quickly (if not already) running out of room for stationary tools. With that in mind any suggestions on joiner? (Already working on getting the planer).
What do you guys recommend for a biscuit joiner (other than Stumpy's Fabulously Fantastic HF-Based Super-colossal Machine of Wonder sure to impress your neighbors table top biscuit joiner) for someone who might use it a little (or a lot after I find out how wonderful it is and cant imagine how i lived without it). I want "reasonable" price and decent (not-crappy) performance. As the saying goes "I'm too frugal to buy cheap"


----------



## HamS

I started biscuit joing with an attachment that fit my router made by vermont america. That worked well enough to convince me that I wanted to continue to biscuit. I now have the Porter Cable 557
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1309&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=CJHguNHIp64CFRQUKgod5HO3UA

That is a bit pricey, but the fence is rock solid and I pick it up and it works. That is what I need in a tool. However, it is a bit pricey, and I WOULD not recommend it to start with. I am convinced that biscuit joinery is something you either are converted to or not. It is not good to spend that kind of money until you are sure of your conversion. Yes, I would like to hand cut mortice and tenons and dovetails and perfectly fit my joinery, but I build a LOT of things for the stage and the most important thing with stage work is getting it done on time. You would be amazed what most sets look like from the back stage side. I have not had any experience with my biscuits telegraphing through to the surface of the wood. I do not argue with people who say it happens, but I can say it has not happened to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
The problem with me being a newbie & trying to stay on topic is generally I can only ask questions and offer comical suggestions!

With that said, find a friend with the machines you don't have or don't want to store/purchase!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - I would believe what a set looks like - my WHOLE family does theater (especially my oldest - she is awesome - a double-and-a-half threat (she is an absolutely awesome singer, she is a great actor but is working to improve her dance). I am involved with theater on the back stage end, I build sets. My wife likes it 'cause it feeds my addiction on someone else's budget. We do school plays, we do little theater….etc (If you look at my projects you will see where I extended a 100 year old school auditorium stage by 6' to help make it a theater stage. When I build for the theater I always have to remind myself it doesn't have to be it, it just has to look like it. Though mostly I end up building stairs and upper level stuff that needs to be solid and safe, but light and mobile.

DIY - (you're only one letter away from me). I started this addiction by being a DIYer as I was too poor to hire someone else to do a job around the house, that move into carpentry, which moved into woodworking. Ask away, I've been doing this longer than some and a lot shorter than a lot of others. I have found LJs full of helpful folks. In fact I don't know if I have ever found a woodworker who was not helpful, cantankerous yes, but generally helpful. I would also recommend looking for a local woodworking club/association. I belong to one in Charlotte, NC (Charlotte Woodworking Assoc - find them on Google groups and on Facebook). They are a bunch of great guys. I am part of the younger set (at age 44 - I think there are about 4 guys younger than me out of almost 80 members). They are helpful in many many ways. They have taught me a lot, helped me with projects, they tend to hook a guy up (one of them knew a guy who new a guy who new a guy that had a BUNCH of stickered cherry he wanted to get RID OF, so a bunch of guys went up to his place about 2 hours away, and loaded up what turned out to be pick-up truck LOADS at a cost of about $0.30 (that's right 30 cents) a board foot. Along with some walnut, hickory, and others. (unfortunately I was a few thousand miles away when this happened). But we have had similar types of things come up. Deals on tools, etc. About 2 - 3 times a year it seams that one of the guys knows someone who died and their spouse wants their tools to go to a good home. Now they get sold (only fair) but at a "get them out of here" price.


----------



## DIYaholic

HamS,
I took a "Stage Construction" course in college. It's amazing the realistic results one can get with paint and the right touch. I also ended up on the campus lighting crew. Back in the early 80's I helped with setup for The Talking Heads!! They opened their US tour (Speaking In Tongues) at Plattsburg State College. I watched them rehearse for an entire week, that was awesome, a side most people don't ever get a chance to see. The night of the show, I was on a bus traveling to my sisters engagment party, never saw the concert, but didn't miss a thing!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I know people who use biscuits for all sorts of joinery. If you're one of those people, and you want a hand held joiner rather than a bench top one, you have to go expensive. The HF version is great for my "machine", but the fence is too flimsy for accurately cutting by hand. Save your money and buy a Craftsman, or even better, a Porter Cable.

HOWEVER- if you just plan on using biscuits on board edges,like for gluing up panels, a slot cutter on a router table will do fine. It's a bit less accurate than a bench top machine, in my opinion, but with a little practice it should do you just fine, and it's the cheapest option.


----------



## HamS

Time to watch Roy. They are making wooden spoons


----------



## StumpyNubs

For edge gluing boards, there is another alternative to biscuits. You can use a slot cutter on your router table, or use a high fence on your table saw, to cut a kerf the entire length of the edge. Then insert a hardboard or luan spline. That will keep the surfaces aligned just as well as biscuits.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,

I'm not afraid to ask questions. The only dumb question, is the one not asked! I'll even ask a question that I know the answer to, just so others get to hear(see) the answer!

I hear ya', regarding a WW club/group. I do need to find one in my area. I know they are here, I just need to search them out. I was a member of a club on Long Island, for a little while, until I moved back to Vermont.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh- I just noticed you asked for suggestions on a jointer too…

They are big,expensive… and absolutely essential in my opinion. Yes, a table saw or a router can be used to edge join boards. But the biggest benefit of a joiner is to flatten boards. I don't care where you buy wood, by the time you use it there will always be a little bit of a bow or twist. Taking that out with a jointer will make a huge difference on the quality of your work.

I have a Delta and like it very much. I have heard good things about the Harbor Freight jointer. Buying used is always a good option too.

You wouldn't believe how many machines I have crammed into my 17X24 shop. To look at it, you'd say it was too cramped. But I long ago realized that open floor space is useless if all of your work is done on the top of machines and benches. Careful layout so that the infeed/outfeed ends of machines compliment each other can easily allow you to double the amount you can fit while still very comfortably working with them.

Of course, if you REALLY don't have the room, you could invest in a high quality jack plane and jointer plane. The excercise will be good for you, and if you don't flatten stock that often, it may be your best buy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Your that much closer to that new camera! Yeah, I pulled the trigger & ordered the plans.

I'm actually interested in modifying the adjustable height table to use as a bench top drill press table. My DP doesn't have a crank to raise & lower the table. This should make it easier to set the height of the table. Not sure when the DP Table build will happen, but I'll post results/final project!

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I was thinking of a jack plane or jointer pane. I have an old transitional joiner that I like, but really haven't used. I've only recently started using planes (as you know from a previous blog). The annual woodworking show this year is the weekend (or two) prior to my birthday, so I will get a spending allowance plus all my family and friends now know to just give cash (it spends everywhere) so I may look to pick one up their.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay then - jointer plane vs jack plane

Other than buying used (which I most definitely will try) what brand of plane. Don't quite see a LN in my future (unless I don't want anything else for the shop for a long while).

There is no hurry on this at all as I have no immediate or known need (but what does "need" have to do with woodworking?)


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of jointer - why doesn't spell check recognize it as a word?


----------



## DamnYankee

Or am I spelling it wrong and its "joiner" like Stumpy has it spelled in the title of this forum.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well off to the in-laws for moving furniture and brunch - don't think I'm getting much shop time this weekend.


----------



## superdav721

Morning gents. Its raining so that buts a damper on my yard work. So we will be off to the shop. Stay tuned the shop cam will be in place to day. Its router table fun with a bit of airbrushing a wooden plane with shellac.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Where & Why are you moving brunch???


----------



## DamnYankee

16" jointer on CL for $1800 (3-phases motor)

Just showing it, not personally interested


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' SuperD,
I'm off to the shop also. I'll check in later!


----------



## DIYaholic

You could land Stumpy's new Airplane on that jointer/planer!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, If space is an issue, Then you might want to consider a biscuit jointer for a router table. This is the set-up that I use. It is a Craftsman Bis-Kit router attachment that I have assigned to its own router with table insert. I just pull the router from my table and drop in the bis-kit router. It is very stable, accurate, and easy to use. The cost is about $50 from sears…..


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/workshop
I will be in the shop for a while
gata go to town back in a bit


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Watch your local auctions. I pick up alot of good deals at those. I use AuctionZip.com to watch all auction within a 30 mile radius of me. Another thought on space saving, most of my equipment is on casters. It makes it easy to clean behind and if the job gets too big, just roll it out in the middle of the floor where you have more room…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- If it's the plane or machine for flattening boards, it is a jointer. If it's the machine for joining two boards together (with biscuts or otherwise) it's a joiner.

You will need both the #5 Jack plane and a longer jointer plane. A #6 is ok, but you should really go for a #7 or #8 because it will do longer, more imperfect stock much easier.

You have to look at it this way. How much will a stationary jointer cost you? I'd say $300+ used. You should try to spend that much at least on the two hand planes. Remember, these two are your main planes, you can try some less nice ones for the other sizes you may buy in the futire, but don't skimp on these two is you don't have a power jointer) Why? Because cheap ones will just cause frustration and won't do the job. That is unless you really take the time to learn to properly restore and use the older Stanleys.

I would look for a couple of used BedRock Stanleys on ebay. Then I'd replace the blades with Hock or Pinnacle blades. Learn to sharpen them VERY well. The rule is, sharpen until you think they are done, and then sharpen some more.

The reason for the BedRock vs regular Stanleys is they are heavier and the frog is machined much better. And on a jointer, this makes a difference.

Now, if money was no object, which it rarely is, skip the used ones and go with a couple WoodRiver versions. They are as good as the Bedrock and will take less work to get ready to use. If you win the lottery some day, but the LN's!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A belated Good Morning to you guys, had problems getting off to sleep last night and woke late this morning. Java is now installed and now firing on 7 cylinders.
Rain continued through the night, so fantasy island is not on my visitation list today as my ferry ran aground on a huge Lay's chip bag.

As you know, I have been unable to get to the shop for some time, but all that time I continued to use my tool allowance to invest in woodworking stuff and tools to keep my dream alive and not give up. Gifts from family and friends have also been stuff for the shop, hence I have a good number of tools that either I have never used or even opened. When I started this woodworking "hobby" I knew nothing except how to fence a yard, so I'm the rankest rank amateur you could be.
I did however read a lot and made a list of "stuff" I projected I might need when I could get back to the shop and make things, so although I have tools, I really will be just starting to use them.

The reason for this long preamble is that reading some of your posts, I wonder if I purchased the "right Stuff" and also what are the good and bad aspects of the tool etc. So what I will do from time to time is ask stupid questions about tools and items I have but know little about ….. just want to know if my choice was OK and the tool is adequate.
In that light, I have a new biscuit joiner purchased over 2 years ago which has never seen the light of day, and I see you are discussing such joiners and wondered if mine is ok. I have a Makita 3901 5.6 amp Plate Joiner and would appreciate your views and comments on.

While ya'll think about that, I'll go for another coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I Don't have anything against Makita power tools. I think they're decent equipment. I have owned a few over the years. Other people that I have talked to think they're junk. As far as the #3901 plate joiner, I've never been fond of a handheld joiner. I'm sure they have their purpose in the field of woodworking, but I personally would rather have a table mounted joiner and control the wood to it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Box, thanks for the info.
Remember, I'm not acquainted with much of this stuff, so my next question might be stupid:

So if the plate joiner is not the way to go, then why not do the cutting with the appropriate bit on a router table?
Is the only benefit of a plate joiner it's portability?


----------



## HamS

Roger, I use the hand held kind, but I sprung for a good one with a really good fence system. The portable ones can also do more at different angles and so forth. A table mounted joiner can only cut parallel to the top of the table without lots of extra jigs and things. On the other hand, I am contemplating building the stumpy machine and having the best of both worlds.


----------



## superdav721

God save me. My wife feed me steak now i have to shop for clothes. Just shoot me. My router is getting cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Basically I have a hand held biscuit joiner that I could use for portability. (See post #2383 above) I have mine mounted in my router table as a plunge type joiner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take a nap Dave, It will all be over soon…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- I have always liked Makita tools. I actually used to run (and was part owner of) a hardware store. Most of our customers considered Makita top of the line. I use a Makita circular saw quite often, and love it.

BUT- I thought I heard that the ownership changed a few years back, and the quality might not be as it used to. If you have one of the teal colored Makita tools, it is likely not one of the new ones, and may be of excellent quality.

If you had to buy just one biscuit joiner, and you could afford high quality, I'd say a Porter Cable, Craftsman or your Makita is the way to go. A table unit like mine is for those who do a lot of edge glue-ups and want a machine dedicated to that (possibly in addition to a hand held one) or for those who can only afford the HF version and want to make it more accurate.

There is nothing my machine can do that your hand held one can't. So I say hold onto it.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a bunch of dovetails to cut, and film. My wife has the flu and I've been taking care of her, so *Don't expect the show tonight. Hopefully tomorrow evening!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

As far as an appropriate bit on a router table, are you wanting to run a kerf down the side of the board like Stumpy mentioned above? Or just cut a slot for a biscuit? I guess you could use a bit on a router table and work the piece in and out of the cutter. But you would have alot more control of your piece if you use a plunge type cutter as in either the Stumpy joiner where the cutter plunges to the wood, or a set-up like mine where the wood plunges to the cutter…..


----------



## DamnYankee

DANG!!!!!!

Stumpy's getting things named after him now! In NORTH CAROLINA NO LESS!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guys for all the info, I appreciate it and now understand a good deal more.

I can see what Stumpy's device would come ina be a big help to those who use biscuit joinery regularly and need accuracy - well thought out Stumpy. I'm just going to leave the Matika alone and see if I need it later.
Box, that table router attachment looks like another good way to do biscuit joinery. What I was trying to describe (as a thought) was creating a full length T&G all along the the mating edges, making sure the tongue and the groove is longer/deeper that usual and then doing a glue-up. I would consider that to be a VERY strong joint that surpases incremental biscuit slot method. Does this make sense?

Oh, DY He's already famous. Look up the word for "someone who does not know what to do next" and you'll get Stumped. Ta Da


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just the two long grain edges are sufficient to creat a strong glue joint. The biscuits only help in alignment when you pur clamping pressure. While a long tongue and groove would indeed make a stronger joint, since you are at least doubling your glue surface, it is a bot of an overkill for strength alone. It would align the boards much like biscuits do, and it a good idea for that purpose.

They actually make a special bit for cutting biscuits on the router. The idea is you use different bearings on the bit to cut different depths for different biscuts. Plunging it in would not be that bad, I am sure there is a jig somewhere on the internet (probabally here on LJ's) that would do it fine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A quick search here on LumberJocks found almost universal disdain for using a router to cut biscuit slots. The problem seems to be there is no really workable jig for doing it accurately.

Maybe I should put that on my list of jig ideas…


----------



## superdav721

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/superdav721721


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be back later guys, got to go shopping and then visit my granddaughter following a sickness. Be back later


----------



## sras

The only way I have cut biscuit slots is with my router.

Since I have a slot cutter and only a router, I make do with it.

I think the fence set up is the big deal. As long as the set up is safe and provides good reference marks it seems to work fine.


----------



## KTMM

William and I had a productive day. That's all I care to post.


----------



## DIYaholic

First let me say, Yeah I know, wrong thread. But I fiqured DY would flipout if I added to THAT OTHER thread! Besides, I'm on topic!!!

The story behind the purchase; A friend of mine just purchased a Vintage Consignment shop. He has been operating it for a month now. Today was my first visit to his store. I HAD TO BUY SOMETHING!!! This is what I walk out of the store with. It was more important to purchase something, than to get anything of any real value.

So, what can ya'll tell me about my latest tool purchase?

#1) What is it?

#2) Value?

#3) Is/Could it be a user?

#4) How is it used? (This is the "Woodworking Skill Share" portion of this post!)

BTW: My feelings can not be hurt, if this is crap, say so! I'm just curious what I got here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We had a very productive day. We actually got more than I thought we would done.

Here's the scoop.


----------



## KTMM

I like that plane, I don't know if it's valuable, but it has potential.


----------



## superdav721

Oh Randy we have work to do. I love it and yes its a user!
First we need to get the wedge out. Take a wood hammer and tap the top of the toe, then alternate and tap the back of the heal. Never hit the wedge. Take your fingers and pull back on the blade. Continue this until the wedge is free.


----------



## superdav721

Now I would like to give you a bit of history. Two different people or companies made your plane. First the iron was forged by a blacksmith. It is made of iron and has a piece of steel forge wielded to it. The method consists of heat, knowledge and a hammer. His makers mark is on it. Now a plane maker bought the iron and built the plane. His mark is on the plane. Most of the time an apprentice would gain his journeyman status and at that time would place his name on the plane. He had to place his mark on it to be able to get it insured. When you get the blacksmith and plane maker name you can usually get it narrowed down to about a ten year period.


----------



## superdav721

Your plane is a tri plane. It is the wooden equivalent to a metal #7 or a #8. It is very doubtful it is worth any value. There were so many to use. It would be the plane you would use tru and join a board. The mouth is one of the first things to wear out. Someone used a forstner bit to repair the mouth. Then they squared it off with a chisel.
The order of use is
Fore plane
Tri plane
Smooth plane
or
coarse
medium
fine


----------



## superdav721

William you can see the above post when you go to it. But you can't post on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks or the info.

I'll have to go see if I can get the wedge out.

Out of curiosity, (ballpark) what would you have paid for this?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry SuperD.
I've been linking to the individual posts I've been making. I thought it would make it easier for people. I didn not reaalize it didn't let you post there though. Thanks.

Here is blog entry where you can post. You just have to scroll all the way to the bottom to read the posts.


----------



## superdav721

$20.00 may bee


----------



## DIYaholic

The wedge came out rather easy. The irons are marked "F. STONES". I can't find any markings on the plane.

Well, SuperD, I paid $20.00! So, I'm a happy camper. Like I said earlier, the price I don't care about, I just HAD TO make a purchase at a friends new store. I figured this would look good in the shop & pay homage to past WW'ers.


----------



## superdav721

When you clean the plane you will probably find the plane maker mark. Use some turpentine or mineral spirits. Then rub it down with a lot of BLO. 
Get it all clean then we will look at the mouth and the iron.
Soak it good the next day with BLO.
An old tooth brush is a great way to clean it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mmmmmmmmm. What's going on here, you guys lost? Hand Planes of your Dreams is over on track 5, this is biscuit and groovy nightmares. .........Push Off.


----------



## superdav721

Hey every body Rex is back. How is the grandchild?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

She's ok. Just over a week ago she had to go to the ER with stomach pains. Found she had appendicitis with a burst abscess that was leaking crud into her. They kept her in for 2 days and fitted a drainage tube while they found out which antibiotics she needed. She she went back to have the drainage tube removed and now they are scheduling her for surgery to remove her appendix. She's just 14 and resting up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The truth about stumpy's rabbits.


----------



## superdav721

Well thats good news. And FUNNY!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*William's dilemma*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stumpy's bad dog*


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys, Coffee is half drunk already.

Yesterday was one of those days I started three or four things and just ended up sitting in my command chair just resting and plunking away on the guitar. I did manage to get part of the shop swept up so I am walking on floor rather than sawdust. I normally don't mind sawdust, but as the years have advanced I find I like to spend more time on the stool that has wheels and hence I have to keep the floor more or less swept because it will roll over dust, but wont over bits of wood or chuncks of bark that fall off the firewood. The height of my jointer is lower than is comfortable when planing a board flat. I think it was designed to be on a moveable base. It is a lot easier on my back to work at the jointer sitting on the stool. I have had to get things kind of organized to continue the cabinet build becasue I need to get at some material that isunder a bunch of stuff that was moved last fall to get some stuff for part of the set for "The Music Man". See, if I was organised, I would not have to move stuff to get to what I need and move it again because I piled it on what I need next. I find it mildly interesting that I spend a lot of time thinging through a project in my professional life. Project management is a huge part of software engineering and I have gotten pretty efficient ot it. I guess it is a reaction My workshop is my release from the pressure of the tyrranny of software induced precision so I "Just do it" in the shop and end up with the situation of preparing to prepare for preparing to get started. Or, I am just lazy after hours. I see I am waxing philosophical this morning so I better get some more coffee.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9716 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2424 posts (including this one)
So…7292 posts to insect
We lost ground by 21

KEEP POSTING!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' HamS, DY and everyone else,

My coffee is brewing, so I've fired up the old, & I do mean old, Dell laptop, to see what's happening. Well, what happened in my absence.
I enjoyed a rather leisurely day, yesterday. I cleaned the base to my table saw. Didn't clean the saw itself. It's resting on the floof & I didn't want to stoop/bend over that far. I, also was not going to raise it up to a good working height, all by myself. Although my back would have allowed it, it would have complained, so I choose to do other things. I think one more day of taking it easy on my back & I'll be good as old! That and I have a whole week to get it clean and adjusted, before my parts arrive, so I didn't see a need to rush.

I visited a friend, who has purchased a vintage/consignment shop. He & his wife have been running it for a month now. It was stuffed full of antiques, vintage stuff and even just some old crap! It was fun to meander through and look at everything, and we talked about his plans for the store in general. That is always fun, brainstorming, thinking out loud and creating grandiose plans, that 95 pecent of which won't come to fruition. Obviously, my earlier post of my plane purchase, is proof of that visit.

I then had lunch, after which I swung by another friends. She was home taking care of her kids, while the husband was out helping to make ends meet. Get your minds outta the gutter, I wasn't there for any thing other than conversation. I did get the opportunity to teach Sam, their 4 1/2 year old how to use a screwdriver. That was fun. His mother wanted the child safety door opener preventer thingamijigy things removed. I showed him how, gave him a few pointers along the way and he did all the rest, he INSISTED on that!

Of course, I was later schooled by SuperD, regarding planes. I hope I turn out to be a good student & not JUST the class clown!

That is how my day went. How did your day go?


----------



## DamnYankee

Now that the morning report is done….
Good morning LJs especially thoughts in Stumpy's Koffee Klatch!

I'm surprised that I only got one comment about the Stumpy Creek sign. You should ask my family about when I saw it the other day and stopped to take the picture!

DIY - nice find . I will warn you that plane restoration can be addicting. It almost was for me. Luckily I had an intervention done. And that was after only 2 of them! A traditional Stanley #27 and a Dunlap #5. I tracked the Stanley down to being made in about 1892 and the Dunlap in the 50s.


----------



## DIYaholic

My addiction to HAND plane restoration may be averted by my affinity for procrastination. My plane will still look good resting on a shelf, hoping to be restored! I will probably clean it up, but right now I have other priorities. If anyone wants to come over & SHOW me how it's done, I'll brew the coffee & ice down the beer!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow beings, coffee IV inserted and working well.
It rained a lot here yesterday, hence the shop stood there like Fantasy Island surrounded by a sea. Used the time continuing to plan and makes sketches of stuff to do/make when I can get to the shop. You have to understand that I cannot physically do much at this time and chancing my luck with the water around the shop is a no, no at this time. My day was not wasted though, I also got some great advice and knowledge from you guys, which I appreciated.
It was funny to read the first posts of today, to me it was stating what old farts come to find out and have to change the way to do thngs. You find you cannot waste a journey or have the luxury of just doing one thing at a time. Due to your body seizing up with old age, you find it very necessary to spend some time working out shortest routes, single trips to incorporate many tasks and incoporating many tasks into one. You just don't have the energy or ability anymore to keep going back and forth so many times as you did before. Time spent planning your every move becomes commonplace …that's just how it get fellas ….. bet you can't wait to get there. 
Got to get as much done as I can this week. My 21 day chemo cycle session is on Wednesday and if it stays true to form, by Saturday I'll be "out of it" for a week with the side effects …. no violins please ….. it's just something i have to deal with just like many others do. It's hard to function at that time, so that's when my posts disappear, which you guys gain as a vacation from my jive, lol
Hope you all have a good day, now I'm going to see what trouble I can stir up for today, so watch out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My grandfather has small cell lung cancer. He just did 6 rounds of chemo and 8 rounds of radiation and never got sick from it. I couldn't believe it. I've never heard of a person who didn't get very sick from chemo. Go figure…


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop day here I come (of course yesterday was a beautiful sprin day today is cold wet and a slight slight slight chance of what almost passes for winter around here….that's right a chance of flurries!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I/we will just have to enjoy your waxing & waning while we can! Just know that we will miss your pointed & hilarious observations, whilst we wish you a swift return to the pages of LJs!!! In the meantime, "Git 'er Done"!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, from what I know is that not everyone gets the side effects, others get some of the side effects and some get all of them. It affects people different ways and only when you go on it you find out what it is going to do on you. I don't have all the known side effects, but the ones I do get are pronounced, I do not get to suffer the throwing up all the time that some patients get - and that's supposed to be the most common side effect. The only thing I have found is that whatever side effects you get after the first 2 sessions are likely to happen every time after each session, which in a way makes it easier to deal with because you know what to expect and work around it. I feel real sorry for some who have a REALLY bad time in between infusions, makes my "sufferings" seem trivial.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Rob, The lack of posts is my fault. Didn't make it on here last night. I'll try to do better…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
Even when I'm going through the effects, I still try to read all the posts, but can't gather the vocabulary to answer. As best I can explain those times is that of a confused veggie leaking at all orifices. Hmmmm, but I do wash my hands before I post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
You are a responsible person…..
Responsible for EVERYTHING that goes WRONG!!! Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

TS rehab questions:

I know elbow grease is invloved, but curious as to what you have experience with. I've used WD-40 & a scotchbrite, but I have not tried any of these: Evapo rust, Rust Free,Top Saver Rust Remover and Lubricant.

So, how would ya'll go about cleaning up & lubricating the threads for the blade tilt & lift/lower mechanisms?
Do I need to worry about light surface rust on the underside of the cast iron table?
I now this ain't rocket science, I just curious on your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

Good morning Gents. Its shop time today. Let us see if I can get out of shopping today. Randy I found a few pics of a tri I bought for $50.00 with a mouth issue. 



























I will be using this plane latter today for a coffee table bottom. Film a eleven. Yall just go to my shop page and you should see the feed later. We got 2.5 inches of rain yesterday. That makes 5.5 this week. It doesn't bother me cause I have relatives that have 4 foot of brackish water for yards year round.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Seeing these planes you guys bought, and what you paid for them, I think I must be a very lucky guy. I have some long wooden jointers/tri planes, and I never pay more than $15 for one in excellent condition. The ones you guys are posting I wouldn't pay more than $5-10 for, and that is just to salvage the blade. I suppose this must be a better area for that type of thing!

Oh, and my longest jointer is a big 22" woodbody like yours, and I use it regularly. They not only work well, they make you feel old-school!

*Now the bad news…* The show is officially cancelled this week due to illness. I've so busy with the wife (not only taking care of her, but I also have to take over her responsibilities in the Ebay stores). I know this is a crushing blow, but it is what it is…

*Here's some good news… * I've been doing dovetails this week on the tool cabinet, as you know, and I have been fiddling around with some ideas for jigs to help with all sorts of dovetail styles. You've already seen the router dovetail jig/machine; but I have another jig I'm working on that will hopefully make it quick, easy and accurate to cut fine dovetails by hand. I may even patent this one!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the humidity down here eats British beach like crackers. They are very hard to find in any sort of condition.
I had bought that one off ebay and I consider the shipping part of the price.
You guys have a better market up north. Jealousy


----------



## DamnYankee

Listening to some old Iron Maiden in the shop!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh man, Stumpy, without your show to watch, I now must find another way to procrastinate!!! Sorry to hear of your "issues", as we know how much you enjoy doing it. If only it didn't have to be…...But, ya gotta do , what ya gotta do!

As far as $20.00 for my plane; I HAD TO purchase something from a friend! So, price wasn't the issue. I did not however, purchase the $150.00 old school industrial counter/shelf/bench brackets that REALLY caught my eye!

SuperD,
I will eventually attempt the rehabesoration of my plain, so stay prepared for urgent calls of HEEELP!!!

DY,
Iron Maiden, seems appropriate if you are putting to use some OLD IRON or hand planes!


----------



## superdav721

No problem Randy
Rob Alan Parsons Project here


----------



## DIYaholic

My TS is resting comfortably upside down on the floor, with it's base severed at the waist hanging out in the corner! Does anyone now how much of a PIA trying to raise an unconscious, upside down TS 3' onto a stand is? I needed to raise up my saw so that I could clean & get to the inner workings. I had to do this alone, as all of you folks were in YOUR shops!!! All I had were two milk crates, a couple of short 4×4's for cribbing, a step stool & 2 jack stands. Four Score & Seven years later I have access without having to crouch, squat or wrench my back. Thanks for the help guys!!!

Any suggestions, as to how I am going to procrastinate without the "Ren & Stumpy Show"???

Enough slacking off for me, back to "Detailing" my TS!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ahhhh, one of my favorite childhood cartoons!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Try this HF electric hoist. It's only $99.99 on sale…..
http://www.harborfreight.com/110-volt-440-lb-capacity-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-40765.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Great minds think alike! I don't know what happened here though???

I actually have a 600 lb. (I think) hoist that is 12 volt, but no way to effectively mount it. I plan on using it to assist me in getting items up & out of the basement, through the bulkhead door! I also want to be able to use it in the shop here at home & at work, however I need to make a portable frame(s) for it first.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm! The lights are on but nobody's home. Where is everyone?

DYankee is going to be upset with the lack of posting today!

I got the under side of my saw clean. I now need to clean & dry lube the threads & what not for the mechanicals. After that, dial in all the settings. By that point my parts will have arrived. I'll then try to "seal" the body of the saw and establish DC.

What've ya'll been up to today?

Hmmm, think I'll look around & see what's happening on some other threads!


----------



## superdav721

Randy, I spent a good bit of the day in the shop. I banded my wife's coffee table with some birds-eye maple. I then drug out some stock for starting the base. I got some of that milled and marked for hand morticing. I then sent my grandson home to his mom. The wife and I wrapped up tight in foul weather gear and took the bike into town and fueled it up. We had chicken for dinner with green beans, fresh squash, peas and corn.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

wood shake


----------



## boxcarmarty

How was the ride Dave? What's the temps there?


----------



## sras

Got some shop time in today. I guess that is a good excuse for not being here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I repaired a router, then sat on my bench and looked at the tools, Turned the lights out and came in…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I started a new blog entry on the band saw build if anyone wants to read about the race to the finish line.


----------



## superdav721

Marty It was 50 degrees. The wife had never ridden with the temp below 80. We took a little 25 mile trip for fuel. She got a good taste. Now I have her talked into a pare of chaps. They break that cold air going through those jeans.
Tomorrow it will be in the mid 60's and partly cloudy. We are going to take a bit of a antique shopping trip. I will be sure to tale bungee cords for any purchases I need to strap to the handle bars.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DY says he's been listening to Iron Maiden today.
My shop CD changer today has been loaded with AC/DC and Guns & Roses. 
Around noon I switched gears to George Thorogood.
After the kids went to the house, I was feeling a in the mood for something I hadn't heard in a while. I dusted off an old Soundgarden CD.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hmmmmmmmm?
SuperD, I'll bet you could strap a pole vice to the handlebars.
Just a thought.


----------



## superdav721

Chris Cornell Is a genius! I love everything he has done.
Blackholesun hmmmhmmmhmmhm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It makes me want to get the convertible out and put the top down….................... NOT!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

wood knot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When we all (the MS Lumberjocks) met up in Jackson for the carver's show last year, I had taken the top off the blazer the day before. One of my young sons and I made the trip with the top off. I will *NOT* be doing that again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like everyone enjoyed their day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a jeep wrangler. It was a twenty minute ordeal to put the top up and down on it. There were several days that I left the top down and regretted it the next morning. Now I have a '89 Chevy Z24 with electric top. Just push a button and it's done….....


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'll pay for shipping & materials if you make a bandsaw for me. Heck I'll drive down & pick it up! Whatta say, you game?


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
You said you repaired a router, you broke a sander the other day!

Do you build anything or just break stuff???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish my blazer was that easy Marty.
I have an '82, with the heavy fiberglass shell that covers the top from just behind the front seats all the ways back. Since my older boys are never around enough anymore to left it when I wanted, I have a system where I rig up a sling on a chain hoist from the rafters of my shop. It takes an hour though just to set it all up. 
This year I think I've decided to stop acting like a kid and just leave the dang think on there.
It's fun to ride with the top off, but not worth the trouble.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How much you offering DIY???
Send me a PM if you're serious.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes I wunder. It was another part that sears decided wasn't important enough to stock any more. I had my brother make a new gear in his machine shop…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just went and checked, out of curiosity.
We started the bandsaw fifty days ago. And we're not done yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had both tops with the jeep. I rigged up a hoist to lift and store the hardtop in the summer when I had the ragtop on…..


----------



## superdav721

Yall wana borrow my chaps when you ride with the top down?


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Williams shop rate is $85 an hour…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, it seems with most things these days, the only parts they find worth making are entire assemblies so you have to buy a new tool completely.

I'm a young man, but I remember a time when things, such as tools, were made with the intentions of the buyer being able to work on and repair them on their own. 
I miss those times.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I don't think the chaps will stop my bald head from freezing.

My daughter says that some people have a landing strip on top of their heads, but I have the whole dang airport.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I let my Dad borrow one of my routers. I think he forgot to loosen the locking screw and stripped the lift gear on it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Are those riding chaps, or the chaps you wear for modeling in the magazines??


----------



## DIYaholic

I stoped loaning tools to my dad, after he died. It's hell trying to get them back from hell!!


----------



## superdav721

Riding chaps Randy. 
I pulled up to her office the other day. I was in all my gear. Her office was full of women. They were all "who is that" Betty replied "that's my husband". I still have not heard the last of that one. All I did was drive up. The loud pipes help to


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta get another bike!


----------



## superdav721

Man, don't tell the wife but when I am by myself, just out cruzin. Dude the heads I can turn. Pretty ones;0
Leather and steel get the real feel


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, my day was pretty busy, Sandra and I sorted through boxes of items we brought back from England over the years which we never got around to selling. She Ebayed about 50 items today - none of it was my unwanted shop stuff, but this week she will add more and we'll open some more treasure boxes and post more on Ebay.
I continued to design and sketch jigs and helpers I am going to need, the weather was cruddy this morning but this afternoon was better. At 5 pm I sat down to have a sandwich and coffee, and the next thing I knew it was 8 pm with our 2 dogs waking me because they wanted their supper. 
Looking at all the sketches for jigs and looking at my work time expectations, I'm leaning towards purchasing some jigs because I won't be able to afford the time spent making them, I need to use the time using the. So I have been looking and reviewing jigs and keeping my heart attack medicine handy.
Now I have to start reading today's posts to find out what's happened.
See you soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Travel Channel is showing Daytona Bike Week & Sturgis!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rex, you better feed them dogs..
Randy keep in mind my wife is old fashioned. I had been talking about Sturgis…mmmmmm… she caught a COPS episode on tv at Sturgis. We are not going;(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Which Sturgis Super?
You know they have a Sturgis, Mississippi ride every year?
It was cancelled in 2011, but I think the 2012 one is supposed to be in August.
Sturgis South Morocycle Rally


----------



## superdav721

Yep I went right buy there last weekend and I was going to go. I have dreamed of South Dakota but oh well.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goodnight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Goodnight all.
I hope you go to sleep with visions of wood on your brains.
Hopefully you won't wake up with baseballs bats up aside your brain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, Nytol, it's time for me to go pee pee night night! ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Spent most of yesterday afternoon in the shop. I filled a yard trash bag with the crap I swept up. I have a full wood bin, the floor is swept from the wood box to the saw, I got four or five pieces of salvage wood from the firewood pile. That was not a whole lot of progress on the cabinets, but I at least have the bench cleared so I can work on them.

The alarm went off this morning and Julie said, "It's 4:30," I said "It's Sunday Morning dear." She said, "Nice try." I got up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,









Coffee is on and I'm a little "off"! My rocker that is. Ha Ha Ha…..

I must work on the company website this AM, so I'll drop by a little later.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9750 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2493 posts (including this one)
So…7257 posts to insect
We gained by 35!


----------



## DamnYankee

Goo morning all coffee's on. No work today…well no going to work today.

There was the slightest of slightest chances of flurries last night. My kids were all excited that there would be snow today. Not a flake.

If we go without snow this year it will be the first winter on record that it did not snow at all here.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - sounds like you've got my ipod!

After Iron Maiden it was old Scorpions, Black Sabbath, AC/DC, Judas Priest….


----------



## DamnYankee

Knot Knot…

Woods there?

Saw…

Saw who?

Saw you!

Ba-dum-ba


----------



## DIYaholic

If this thread gains:
35 posts/day, catch up in 207.34 days
50 posts/day, catch up in 145.14 days
15 posts/day, catch up in 483.80 days


----------



## superdav721

Ham that sounds like when I really clean mine.
Rob I love a Monday off
Randy there pushing for 10,000. It should slow after that.
Now Its sunny and the mid sixty's are headed our way. Time to go for a ride. I might get a little shop in this afternoon.
Tomorrow I will be getting a box from Marty with some old planes. Randy I will blog here on the rehab. 
We are going to make some shavings.


----------



## superdav721

joint for the day


----------



## superdav721

wood
*2500*


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, SuperD, I had a totally different joint in my mind. Must have been something from my "Young & Dumb" days!


----------



## DamnYankee

Finally got my pattern done for my project. Cut the first few pieces of walnut. Discovered my walnut DOES NOT like being trim routed on the end-grain! Split several times before I gave up and just sanded down to shapte, not really an issue as end-grain end is short (about an 1").

Thanks for the reminder/tip to use my Drill Press spindle sanders. Worked like a charm.

Now I need more walnut.

Now off to do honey-do (ya think ya got a day off….but NNNNOOOOOO!) Maybe some shop time later, hope to build some jigs in time for St Patty's Day.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Rough Cut" is on gotta watch!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looking for opinions….. http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/blog/28355


----------



## superdav721

Had a flat on my bike. No wreck. Reckered home. New tire being put on. $300.00. There goes my mad money.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
comment(s) posted!


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Yeah, the BIKE is fine…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quick Dave, Buy a lottery ticket before your luck runs out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

wood


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ever have one of those days where you screw up EVERYTHING you touch? I literally have to chalk up the entire day, all of which was spent in the shop, to a complete waste. Nothing went right, everything I did I will have to redo tomorrow, and there isn't a single thing that I can point to and say "I accomplished that today."

%&$#[email protected]!


----------



## superdav721

Yep Stumpy I am having one of those days to. I should have stayed in bed a harassed you guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy et al,
We all have bad days here and there, it's what makes good days good.

The best thing is to back off and put your mind to something completely different, and if that doesn't work, go to bed.
On the law of averages you have had a good long run of good days, so stop complaining and finish your corn flakes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- I was about to say I have vastly more bad days than good. Then I remembered what you deal with, compared that to what I deal with, and decided to shut my yapper.

*DIY*- You're a big fan of Rough cut, I see? I never get a chance to watch it, but I like Tommy MacDonald. He was kind enough to send me a signed copy of his new book and an autographed hat a while back. Maybe I should autograph something for him to return the favor… I wonder if he'd like one of my signature blue denim shirts?...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
The trick is to get the MAX out of the good days ignore the bad ones. Even on bad days you can learn something that will add positively to the good days, making them even better than good.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a good day. I didn't break a thing.

The most important thing I did not break was…... A SWEAT!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad at least some of you had a good day.

*DIY*: My wife says I sweat when I eat. I wonder if I should lose some weight…

I just updated this thread with the "schedule" for 2012. I have that in quotes because, while these are my carefully thought out plans for the next 40 or so shows, you never know what will happen. I may just decide to throw it all away and film myself clipping my toenails every week.

You never know…


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry you had such a bad day Stumpy

All - I can't believe no one commented on my knot-knot joke! (not even a groan)

I did end up with some shop time today. Installed my new p hematocrit hose auto-windy up thIngy. Got tire of the Dan nab-it hard hose I had constantly tripping me up and getting in my way!


----------



## StumpyNubs

What the heckfire is a "hematocrit hose"?

I thought your "knot-knot" joke was the topps!

Don't feel bad about nobody mentioning it, I just posted what may be the greatest list of woodworking projects ever to grace a podcast at the top of this thread and nobody commented on it!


----------



## Kentuk55

looks like a gr8 season in the workx. lookin forward to em all


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I was ROFLMAO and couldn't reach the keyboard!!!

Stumpy,
Hope tonight & tomorrow go YOUR way! Looking forward to the "Scheduled" line up.


----------



## superdav721

I am not commenting on comments.
I just looked back at the thread. Nice roundup on the future shows.
Rob great joke.
The next on you can try is to ask someone "I know a great knock knock joke. Do you want to hear it?" They will say "yes." 
You say" OK you start." 
They reply "Knock Knock." 
You reply" Who's there?" 
................................
~
~
~
~
Leaves em hanging every time


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## HamS

Just came in from shop. Seems you guys have been busy. I actually got something done on the cabinets, maybe I ought to updatethe blog.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - dang auto something or other - I thought I typed pneumatic hose

Don't think I can really blame it on auto correct because I don't know what that word is either but I'm going to anyhow


----------



## HamS

Thes evening I have been cutting slots for biscuits in the cabinets. I think I should have built stumpy's machine. I am not bad at setting them up, but clamp, cut, clamp, cut repeat on eight pieces took a lot longer than it would have with "The Machine" . I had an attack of sanity, when I realized that I was holding the stock with nothing between my fingers and the cutter but the wood and the reliance on the stop. I know PC joiners are good, but I am not sure that I trust them with my guitar picking fingers. In fact, I did not. There is a voice that says "THAT IS A REAL STUPID THING TO DO HAM!" I hve learned to listen to that voice (most of the time). I started clamping the stock to the bench and keeping my fingers away from the cutters.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I apologize I had not really noticed the change up….looks like an ambitious schedule. I look forward to 19-37


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
Sweating when you eat is a medical problem and one that I have had for many years. I have never bothered to ask a doctor about it until last year and is a quite well known complaint and has a Latin name as long as Santa's beard.
It is caused by your stomach to brain communications screwing up, the stomach moans that it's cold, so the brain turns up the heat…........ You can actually get a medication that will help, but there is no cure for it …... you just have to seat it out. 
I did not bother getting the medication, it just let me know why this eating/sweating thing happened.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Knock knock


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hello hello ello llo lo o

Echo echo cho ho o


----------



## superdav721

Who is there?


----------



## superdav721

Go away! I gave at the office…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's like a ghost town in here


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

old wood…..


----------



## superdav721

Clint EastWOOD


----------



## superdav721

I have a new tire and a wrecker bill and I had to feed my wife lunch and it ruined my day. The bill, not feeding my wife. Two burgers $20.00, good god.
~ Wait were is William?
I wonder if his wife hid the coffee?


----------



## DIYaholic

William is probably in that blacksmith's shop, stealing the post vise!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was just wundering the same thing. He's usually on by now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's Randy, He maybe slow but he's not good…..


----------



## superdav721

He needs to steal a anvil. I need a dang anvil. I have been looking for an anvil that's not broke, somebodies daddy or grandad, that's not a small fortune on and on and on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a small one….. anvil


----------



## superdav721

Funny
William is alive he just posted some thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Avril Lavigne









Oh, you said anvil


----------



## superdav721

No Marty that was [email protected]#^ funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just added today's progress on the bandsaw if anyone wants to see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD, while I was out today, I stopped and checked on your anvil.
Bad news. 
The one he got in had a visible crack right down the middle of it.
He told me he was supposed to be getting another one that he guarantees is in good shape. He says he's trying to talk the guy down from the $175 he want for it though. So I don't know if that's going to be too promising. I'll bet when he talks the guy down, he'll want at least $175 for it. I'll check back next week. Never know what will turn up.

I still have you pole vice though. 
I did take your pole vice for a spin though. I think something is wrong with it. It's slow and rides like a wooden cart.


----------



## superdav721

I will go $200. on a good anvil. No problem. The hard part is GOOD. Stop riding my pole vice


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pole vice??? That sounds like a ….. Well never mind.


----------



## superdav721

Funny again'
Where is Rex when you need him?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy said Keep the shop clean.
Wood chips shouldn't be seen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Last I heard he was sitting in a corner talking to his stomach…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had to go back and re-read that.
Thought he was talking about me riding his pole.
Imagine my relief when I seen the word VICE.

*No I don't pole dance?
Dang! Where are your minds at?*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He claims the one that's supposed to be coming is in tip top condition Super. He's just haggling over price because he wants to be able to resell it. I left my number with him today and he's supposed to call me as soon as he gets it. 
He says he's also looking for one in a few more places.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna end this day with a brief word of wisdom to ponder…..

WOOD


----------



## superdav721

Well I will catch Rex's slack…{no where near as good}
And so ends another day in the days of our lives. Will or fearless leader be able to meet his hectic show schedule? Will Marty ever be able to sand again? Will Randy move further north to find real snow blowing work? Will I find an anvil with out a crack? Will Rob get the answer to his riddle? And we can't forget Ham. Will the little voice inside his head tell him don't look back you can never look back…...............
Good night John boy
Good night Rex
Say good night Gracie
Good night
Wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is something I posted on an other thread. 
I'm posting it here because I thought others might have opinions on the subject, and mostly because I'm too lazy tongiht to keep following both threads.

.

I have an answer for it all Super.
I have the most problems when the wife is at work. They think they can get something over on me just because Mom isn't home. 
We're talking about three of the kids that still live at home, ages 18, 20, and 22.

Well, I told me wife today that I'm going to get a mini fridge for the shop. I'm going to stock it with lunch meat, snacks suff, and hot dogs. Me and the four little ones will practically live at the shop when she's at work. 
I'll get out my army cots for the little ones. We can eat there. The grown youngins can fend for themselves at the house. 
If they can't help me or even bother checking to see if I need help, they can act like the grownups they wish to be treated like, and take care of themselves.

Sorry for my little rant. 
This all stems from my constant aggrevations this evening from GROWN youngins asking me stupid questions.
Like:

What's for dinner.
You're grown. Whatever you go fix.

Do you know if Mom's washed clothes yet?
Walk past the fridge into the laundry room. Those big white square things? They're called a washer and dryer. The cabinet above them has all the supplies you need.

Can me and my friend go out?
Sure. Go out and out of my hair.

Can I have some money for me and my friend to go out?
You can have the opportunity to go out and get a job.

Can I……..................
It was at this point that I told em what they could do was get the hell out of my shop and take care of themselves, leave me and the youngins alone.
I she went home and told the other two. They left me alone and I got a lot done after that

.

This was following a discussion about my kids (grown kids) getting on my nerves at the shop this evening. Me and the four little one's often stay at the shop late when my wife is at work. I have three grown youngins at home though that start bugging me because they act like they're too helpless to take care of themselves. They all have been taught to do things such as wash clothes, cook, clean, and basically anything they need to know to care for themselves. They get lazy at times though and act like they've forgotten everything.

Ok, I must admit. I've been in a more irritable mood than normal today as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

lumber, timber, beam, brace, pile, post, ridgepole, sill, splint, stake, stave, stick, bar, billet, block, cordwood, firewood, forestland, timber, timberland, woods, woodland, brake, brushwood, chaparral, coppice, copse, covert, grove, scrubland, stand, thicket, greenwood, wildwood; woodlot, arboretum, plantation.

Now that was a (wood)lot to ponder!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's wrong with you guys? I finally come home and get on the greatest show on earth, and everyone starts talking about going to bed.

I feel so
so
so
so
unwanted?

I think I'm going to cry.

Oh, never mind. 
If noone wants to play, I guess I'll just have to stick around and play with myself.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*BOO*


----------



## superdav721

Scared running out of the room…................


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Boo yourself Rex.
You don't scare me.

How the hell are you old man?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
If you don't vent, than you *wood* blow your top!

You have vented!
You made progress on the TSP!
You're still breath'n!
You my friend had a GREAT day!

It this point in time, I'm callin' it a day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Another one bites the dust.
Good night DIY, Marty, whoever else is calling it a night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi REX, glad you could make it
I gotta go know!

ZZZzzzz~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, just had a busy day. Had to go and have my tests done for my Wednesday chemo session, and then we went on our belated safari to Sam's world-- FYI Wally's world is son of Sam's.
We argued on the way there because we were both hungry and did not want to shop on an empty stomach. She got pissed because I would not splurge for a meal and I insisted that when we got to Sam's we would first go around all the food sample places and have lunch like that at no cost. That's my Scottish part of my heritage showing. 
Next thing she got upset about was I decided that as an old fart I really needed to drive aroind the store in one of those electric chairs and she could have her own walk along and push trolleys. The ruse worked and she was so pissed she did not get all the stuff on her list ….. strike II for the clansman. 
After we arrived home, and up until just now, we ate everything we bought at Sam's and took a nap.

So here I is. :0)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy's new wood: sikamore


----------



## KTMM

Deadwood = WOOD magazines….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, you're not supposed to tick off the person who prepares your food, unless you're going to be careful to watch what is put in your food.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

KTMM, if you keep mentioning magazines, I'm going to be on the way to your house, TONIGHT, to get all those magazines you brought home.


----------



## KTMM

I'm going to bed, the shop is pretty easy to break in, just don't hurt yourself doing it. Oh yeah, and leave the stereo, I'll kill over that…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a Bummer.
I just get on here and everyone buggers off somewhere - probably to the Planes thread to increase the post count.
Oh well, I'll take advantage of this early deserted by friends and left alone in the dark night. Maybe I'll have a couple of enemas and dig some wax out of my ears, or maybe change my underwear a week early.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I went and read forums, blogs, projects, and reviews for a while. I thought when I came back, someone would have started up the band.
Since everyone has bugged out tonight, I guess it's up to me to shut off the lights this time. We wouldn't want stumpy having to cancel the show over a huge power bill.

I debated hard, and decided I had better not drive to KTMM's tonight. I might be tempted to mess with his stereo just to let him know I'd been there. I wouldn't want to wake up dead tomorrow.

Rex is having an ear wax enema. So I don't know if we'll hear anymore from him tonight.

Others have called it a day, called it a night, and one even ran out of the room scared.

So it must have been a great show this evening for those events to all take place in one day cycle.

So till next time folks, that's the way it goes in the world of wood.

Good night all. I'm afraid it's that time for me too. So I hope you're not scared of the dark as I move closer to te light switch, on my way out of the room.

*CLICK*


----------



## HamS

Good mornin', coffee is on.

Today is Fat Tuesday, I have not decided what to give up for lent, but I really don't do that anyway. Last night I managed to figure out how to set up the PC plate joiner and actually got some parts cut for cabinets.


----------



## DIYaholic

Fat Tuesday…...
Think I'll give up SOBRIETY!!
Since coffee is out, I'll have to crack open a beer. Rice Krispies & Beer, Hawkeye's favorite "wake me up". If he can operate on the wounded, then I should be able to operate on WOOD!! Nurse, scalpel please..err I mean saw!

First on today's agenda is to complete some more work on the company website. Perhaps some grocery shopping, if the wonderful effects of the beer has worn off. WOODn"t want to get incarcerated for DWI. I think there will be some shop time, to start the assembly of my air cleaner, in my future.

Time to check out the posts of the night/morning. See ya'll around.


----------



## DamnYankee

UPDATE
Hand Planes - 9844 posts
Stumpy' Hijacks - 2576 posts (including this one)
So…7268 posts to insect
We loss ground by 11!

POST POST POST POST POST


----------



## DamnYankee

Some of low posting is likely my fault. I actually spent yesterday afternoon in the shop, not on LJs (shameful I know).

Installed my new self retracting pneumatic hose thingy for my air compressor.

Finished the pegs for my Gtrandfather's cribbage board. Dyed them using India Ink (Yellow, Green, Blue), waxed them and sanded them to 1000 grit. Broke one in the process, had to remake, no problem now that I figured out a jig for it.

Cleaned up the shop - had my little shop helper sweep and vacuum and help put tools away. After myself she is about the only person who can find anything that is put away as she knows where most of it goes. (She has her own tool box complete with saw, carpenters square, bullet level, pliers, screwdrivers, tape measure, hammer, etc.)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Your package still shows to be sitting in JACKSON, MS. But good news, They still say you will have it by Saturday the 18th…............... Hmmmmmm, and these people want a raise.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably make some more cabinet doors today. I scraped a drawer front yesterday when a router bit decided to start walking out of the collet. It's time to replace that router I guess. This one doesn't have a replaceable collet on it. Damnedest thing I ever saw.

Rob, You may have to fill in for me on the night shift tonight. I have to drive 135 miles later to defend my insanity in night traffic court somewhere in Bucktown USA. *FILM AT 11:00*


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
Is that oneway or round trip?



Code:


  65mph = 2.1 hrs<br />

 85mph = 1.6 hrs
@ 105mph = 1.3 hrs

If you drive FAST enough you just might get a police escort to traffic court!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You into blacksmithing? I'm trying to put together a little shop myself. My anvil is a very early Mousehole (1790's). It, like many well used anvils, is missing the heel. It broke off a century ago. But it is a family heirloom and of very high quality, so I can't bring myself to replace it.

I was looking for a heavy leg vise last summer. They run at least $100 used on craigslist. Then, I was at a yard sale and bought one for $20! But it gets better… a week later I bought another one at a yard sale for $5! Both are very old, very heavy duty! I might just sell one of them and use the cash for some blacksmithing tools!

*Rex*- I don't really sweat when I eat. I was making a fat joke. (I'm so out of shape that eating winds me.) But now that you've admitted that you do sweat when you eat, it's not funny any more.

*Ham*- I never understood the "Lent" thing. I was at Taco Bell the other day and there was a sign that said those who are giving up steak for Lent should try the chicken burrito. I doubt God is that impressed when we limit our burrito choices…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never thought of that. A police escort would be great. Especially since I'm going through all of the trouble to make the trip…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a monster vise, about 50-60 lbs. I'm afraid to mount it. It might turn my bench over…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a big bench top vise that I rarely use because it is in the way if it's mounted to the topof the bench. Machinist vises are not made for woodworking shops, that's for sure!

But even the biggest bench top vise won't take the pounding of blacksmithing like a good leg vise which transfers that shok straight down to the ground instead of into the vise itself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one was in the barn when I bought the house. And it's still sitting out there in the corner…..

I have a smaller one on the bench in the garage that I use…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

My brother runs a machine shop. He also has a blacksmith shop at his house. He has all of those toys…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He'll pound out some metal leg framework and send it to me for table tops. Here is a clear pine one with 12×12 granite tile…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning to all …....... coffee tastes really good today, the sun is shining, birds are singing, I have new underwear on, only bad thing is since last night's ear wax enema, I can hear the wife again, and that's not good.
BUT ….. it's shop time for me today …........Yeahhhhhhhhh. Let you know how it goes later.
Y'all have fun and be safe out there …. be careful ….. but if you can't be careful, consider purchasing a stroller.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since *Rex *brought up ear wax…

Ever read a box of Q-tips? Nowhere on there does it say they are for using in your ears. In fact, it says NOT to use them in your ears. They are cotton swabs, not ear cleaners. They were never intended to be hygene products.

Yet, where do you find them in the store? With the ear care products.

Let THAT one blow your mind…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I NEVER use Q-tips in my ears. The best way to clean out ear wax is to insert a piece of string into the ear and light the wick. Best to do in cold weather as it will also keep you head warm, and can also be used as an ancient type of cap headlight that you see is all the rage now. You can also also get great results from the ancient blow torch, but you have to know which orifice to ignite, and if you attempt to do this at home, then using a mirror is suggested.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy yes I am into it. I am trying to get all the gear. The anvil is the hardest part. My goal is to make period hardware and tools. Some of the stuff I want no one makes. And if they do its hand made with a hefty price. I have a plus my brother-in-law was the agricultural museum's smith for 17 years. So I have an encyclopedia living right next door.
I am considering building my next shop electron free.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You and I have the same idea! I aspire to make my own hinges, etc in my own forge. I have the anvil, I jsut need the skill!

*Here we go again:* I have been trying to "perfect" this dovetail jig and am so far not happy with its accuracy. I believe the design is sound. The problem is, I amquite sure, the fingers and stops need to be made with great care. I thought my method for making them was accurate, but I think a few of them may not be precise enough. And that can have a BIG impact on the overall joint.

So, the plan was to remake all of the fingers, carefully, one by one. I was about to do that this afternoon. But then I was struck by a new idea (which always happens to me at very inconvienient times) which would require rebuilding the ENTIRE jig!

It's the same thing that happened with the biscuit cutting machine. I designed it one way (the cutter was adjustable up and down) and decided to tear it all apart and do it another way (the table is adjustable up and down). I think it made a MUCH better machine. But what a PAIN!

*So, I have two choices*. I can work to perfect the design as it is, which will be great once these bugs are worked out. Or I can start over and make it another way, which might not make it more accurate, but I just like that idea better.

I think I am about to throw away a week's worth of work, AGAIN, and try out the new idea, which relates to how the fingers are held on the jig, ant will therefore will mean remaking all the fingers, the stops, the clamping mechanism and the body of the jig… basically everything!

All this and a show to write, film and edit by the weekend. I need another cup of coffee!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I to enjoy making videos. No where near the level of you guys. I don't promise the next episode at said date. So there is no pressure. 
Are you pushing yourself a bit to hard? Will the level you are going at burn you out? I know you love to woodwork and we love to see your shows. Don't kill yourself over it. We are having a good time enjoying the hoopla here at the Stumpy Nubs Shop.
Me personally when I rush I tear stuff up. 
IMHO with respect
Keep up the good work..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You'll notice that the schedule I put at the top of this thread had only episode numbers, no dates. I learned over the last few weeks that, while you have to have the show regular enough to keep people interested, you can't promise to air any particular thing on any paticular day. In fact, the banner on my webpage (which still has the old show name on it… I need to fix that) says the show airs "Sundays, when we feel like it". I need to stick to that philosophy. That way, when Friday is half way over, and I still haven't gotten everything just right for the show, I don't have to worry about it.

Frankly I could whip out a show every two days if all I did was make some knick-nack or small project. But there are enough of those shows on the internet. Mine is supposed to be different… different enough that people don't mind waiting for it!

I wouldn't be doing it if I didn't enjoy it, that's for sure! But I admit that making a regular podcast is a LOT more work than I realized. It's almost a full time job in itself!

Well… back to the shop. I have a dovetail jig to throw at the wall…


----------



## superdav721

We love the show, just take it easy and enjoy.
now on the lighter side
check this out
What would the trunk of a tree sound like if a cross section of it were played like an LP?
Marty it's on the truck headed to the house


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stump, I wondered how you were gonna hold the accuracy of the fingers to get a good solid joint. I'm interested to see what you come up with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That's some pretty wicked music on that tree. COOL…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I woodn't have imagined a piano piece…..I thought WOODWINDS!!!


----------



## superdav721

Wood Pecker


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All I can say SDave is that the music runs rings around some sap on rap.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went out and bought one of the Crown dovetail saws Charles Neil recommended. I think it's a great saw for the money. But I don't care for the straight handle on really hard woods. So I made a traditional dovetail handle and attached it to the other end. Now I have a saw with both types of handles. Why would I want that? Two reasons…

*First*, the handle on the end of the blade adds weight, which balances the saw nicely. (The Crown saw has a brass spine, but it's not heavy enough, in my opinion.) *Second*, because sometimes I DO like the straight handle.

*Here's the downside…* when using the traditional handle, the saw cuts on the pull stroke. It's not a big deal, eastern saws all cut like that. But if you are used to the western style of cutting on the push stroke, it will make your hand sore. I might reshape the teeth to cut the other way some time…










I photoshopped this photo because I am too lazy to photograph my saw. But this is what it looks like, except mine has a walnut handle.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought maybe the saw was for any of your many multiple personalities!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should buy one, DIY. For $25 (about 1/5 the price of a so called "premium" dovetail saw), it's an amazing saw to get started in hand cutting dovetails! Of course, you can just stick to the one handle if you like.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks for the heads up on a great saw for a good price. Not sure if I'm ready to venture down the handcut dovetail trail, quite yet. I did get the Marples pull saw from the BORG, with fine & course teeth. Probably not the right saw for dovetails, but it IS my first manual saw. I just can't seem to get it into gear though. I wonder why?

I'm off, to the shop. I'll stop in later to see how everyone/thing is going. TTFN!


----------



## HamS

Stumpy,

Are those saws filed rip or crosscut. I have been considering that one for some time, but do not really like the straight handle. Would it be possible to take the straight handle completely off? or is it not worth the effort. I am trying to find some middle ground between a $20 saw and a Gramercy or Bad Axe and not likeing what I see out there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- To cut dovetails, you really need a stiff backed saw with little or no set in the teeth. I have cut dovetails (some in my videos) with a little Marples (Irwin) pull saw, but it isn't nearly as accurate with hard woods. I couldn't imagine cutting them with the large, double sided pull saw Marples makes! (Although that saw is very useful for a lot of other things.)

Hand cutting dovetails is one of the most satisfying woodworking experiences in the world. It was one of the very first skills I taught myself, and while I am still not great at it, I REALLY enjoy it. Even an ungly dovetail joint is a sturdy one, and there are ways to hide the flaws so they look almost perfect. So I say go buy a saw, sharpen your chisels, and watch my next show. The earlier you start, the happier you'll be down the road.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- The Crown dovetail saw (actually Woodcraft calls it a back saw, others call it a Gent's saw) has rip teeth, as most dovetail saws should. The handle is attached to the brass spine of the saw like a chisel handle. But It could easily be cut off with a hack saw and cleaned up with a file.

There should be some patterns for dovetail saw handles online, but I just took the handle from an old handsaw, traced it on a piece of walnut to get a basic shape and changed it to my taste before cutting it out of the band saw. Of course you'll need to modify it because a dovetail saw handle is usually smaller because you only wrap three fingers around it, and they usually have an open bottom like in the photo above. But looking at some photos on the internet and playing with the design can result in a shape that is just right for your hand.

I also salvaged some of the brass split nuts from that old saw to use on the new handle. The tricky part is cutting the kerf in the edge of the new handle. You have to mark where you want it so that the blade will be at the proper angle to the handle, and then carefully cut it with the blade you intend to insert. Be sure to do this BEFORE you cut the straight handle off! Then you will need a very narrow chise (mine is about 3/16") to cut out a wider recess at the top of the kerf you just cut for the brass spine to sit into the new handle. Be very precise when you drill your holes, put the blade in the kerf and drill both the handle and the blade together so it all lines up.

When I do the handsaw restoration show later this year (episode #35) I will show how to make a handle for a dovetail saw I think.


----------



## HamS

I guess I really do need that bandsaw after all dear, I mean I can't finish your cabinets without this dovetail saw and I need to make a new handle from this walnut sitting here that we cut out of firewood and I need the bandsaw to make that cut. You guys think it will work?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Absolutely.


----------



## superdav721

Ham you can split it out with an axe. That will keep the grain clean a straight. Then once you get your slab of near quarter split. A draw knife at this time would be great. Or plane it down. Use a fret or cope and rasp it to near what you want. A little sanding and your done. Splitting it allows you to get the most of the grain.


----------



## superdav721

Now Dave received a box today with cool tools.
I got a sash plane with perfect threads and a 3/4 dado that someone had modified into a 1/2. They are in fine condition and have plenty of iron left. A few pics.








































































*Thanks Marty*


----------



## HamS

Now we know what Dave is going to be doing


----------



## superdav721

Hey where did everybody go?
Wood!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back, Busted out and now I'm on the run like a rebel…..

Glad you're happy with it Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been walking the halls of the LJ University aimlessly. Lost in a fog of indifference. I think I may have ADD!!! Everytime I went to go do something in paticular, I would get distracted by something else that needed my attention. Of course that attention was fleating. What it really boils down to is: I GOT ABSOLUTELY NOTHING DONE TODAY!!!

Well that's not totally true. I helped my boss pick up his carpet & pad, then we installed it in his basement workout room. I also picked up 2 sheets of building grade 1/2" ply & 1/4" hardboard. I can't believe what they get for stuff these days. For the all 3 - 4' x 8' sheets I HAD to pay $5.00, that was $2.00 each for the ply & $1.00 for the hardboard. Unfreakin' believable!!! Ok, it was used & purchased from a non-profit building material reuse store I used to volunteer at. I think I will go back tomorrow and pick up 2 or 3 more sheets of the ply.

Overall not a very exciting day, but I'm still breathing, so I consider it a good day!

How was your day & did you accomplish anything???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Where's all of the action at tonight???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roger has a new post. I have to go check it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked on some cabinet doors for a bit before my journey to Bucktown…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy we have planes to work on. Have you cleaned and rubbed down your plane?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, I told you I was easily distracted today. I never even ventured into the bowels of my domicile to the basement shop. Guess cleaning up my planeis on my to do list for tomorrow. Now then, what supplies do I need?


----------



## boxcarmarty

A bucket of hot soapy water and a brush with a long handle so you can reach the windshield…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't mean this kinda plane!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would hope that yours is better then that one. It smokes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Repeat after me…........ Da Plane, Da Plane


----------



## DIYaholic

Actually, that is a picture of the type of plane my father worked on when he was assigned to SAC in the USAF. It's a B-36 "Peacemaker". I'm going to use the forward looking silhouette as the base for his burial flag case.









He also did maintenance for JFK's Air Force One!


----------



## superdav721

Lightly clean all the wood with mineral spirits or turpentine. A tooth brush and or 0-0000 steel wool works fine. Go easy with steel wool. I personally like to leave the old patina on the plane. You are just wanting to get rid of paint and dirt. Right after cleaning dry with paper towels and liberally soak with BLO. Leave it wet with the oil. Soak the end grain till it stops sucking the oil in, this may take some repeated applications. A few hours later or the next day, soak it again. Take care inside the plane mouth REMOVE dirt and debris only. This is the bedding for your iron, take care here. Take care with the wedge, the points are very important for chip removal and the plane will function poorly if they are broken.
I will clean my planes also and when we have reached this level. Let us show before and after pictures.
Most likely your body of your plane is British beach. It has the most wonderful medullary fleck to the grain.
Age gives the wood a wonderful golden brown hue that I love.


----------



## superdav721

Randy did you get into a lot of trouble in school for doing something other than what the teacher asked you to do? *I did!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is late again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I will have to get spirits/turp & BLO in the morning. I have steelwool. Paper towels I also own, but we call them napkins!!! Does anyone else wash, rinse & dry their "paper towels" for reuse? Lol.

I do tend to procrastinate, so SuperD, you need to keep me on track!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woodshop without spirits/turp & BLO???


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I was a model student. If I got an A-, my father would ask why! One day, I actually fell asleep in physics class & the teacher tried to make an example out of me. After asking me what would have been a difficult question for anyone else in the class, I rattled off an elaborate explanation in greater depth & detail than he was teaching, so he left me alone after that!
So to answer your question, NO!


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
I'm a wanna be, newbie. I am just setting up shop & it IS in it's infancy! This gives me the perfect reason to go out and buy the supplies I need.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy I can see now that we're gonna have to move you down to texas and fit you with a white jacket…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Me likes Tequilla!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bring me back a bottle on your way back thru….. and stop off in Kentucky and get some of that clear stuff from Roger too…..


----------



## superdav721

Great Randy we are going to have sum fun with this. Did I forget to mention when done cleaning the plane you have to stick your head in a bucket of bear and drink your way out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Missing in Action, that William is. He's online, but no posts????


----------



## DIYaholic

SD,
Only a bucket?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He must be writing his latest novel….


----------



## superdav721

Mineral spirits are fine you don't have to get turpentine. One is enough. The spirits will cut the BLO if we need to.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## superdav721

He typed a period .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I stay looged on even when I'm nowhere near the compuker DIY.
If I log out, I have to ask for my wife's assistance in finding my notepad. 
I always put it somewhere that I'll remember where its at. Then I forget where it's at.
As soon as we find it, I have my password written down in it for various online accounts. 
I have to write passwords down.
I make up passwords that I will surely remember.
Then I forget what they are.

It isn't bad though.
At leat I don't forget my name yet.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well hello wierdos.
I had quite a bust day getting nowhere. I did manage to go to the shop for 5 hours…..yeah, but I got bogged down finding stuff I left unfinished and found items I did or did not recall I had.
Funny, you guys were talking about anvils a while back, well I found my anvil and also a vice I was given. Here are the pics:









The guy who gave me the anvil told me it was used for making shoes for very small horses.

Here's the vice, don't know anything about it except someone threw it and 2 others like it away, a friend grabbed me one.


















More fascinating stuff to come


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is anybody elses posts screwing up?????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just got online guys. 
I done a *LOT* today.
A whole lot of nothing.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Redneckgreasemonkey did you go for a spin on any vices today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe William is using sign language…
& we can't see it!!!

Oh he came out of the *WOODWORK*!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think limberjerks picks it's victims at random each night Marty.
A few nights ago my posts were all screwy, but others said they had no problems.
Tonight the problems are yours.
Everything's fine on my end, for now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Super, but I did have quite an exciting ride today.

Do you know what happens when you drive a Blazer with a 400HP 355CID, you punch it to go around a swervy truck, and the throttle return spring breaks?


----------



## superdav721

Rex good looking tools, drool drool…..... The vice is nice….


----------



## boxcarmarty

As long as I get my turn to be screwed up….. I don't want to feel left out…..


----------



## superdav721

No problems here Marty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like the vice Rex. I have a similar one in my shop.
I wish I could find a few more reasonably priced.

Super is looking for an anvil. I'm trying to help round him one up, but the hunt hasn't been exactly successful thus far.


----------



## DIYaholic

A proper welcome to Rex & William. Good evening gentlemen. If I said good night, someone wood turn out the lights!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Like I said, I don't know anything about the vice, do you think it is OK/good?


----------



## superdav721

William, BOOM
did you survive? Of course you did you talking to us nut cases.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'll give you $5 for it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Also found these Gnome doors my wife wanted me to make ….. more or less as I left them..*.3 years ago*


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
I think it's my computer, but could be a combination of things. My computer, the LJs server & Operator Error!


----------



## superdav721

$5.01


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could report I was late tonight because of shop time. It wasn't in the cards this evening though.

I was running low on coffee, so a trip to town was extremely important. We're talking life or death here. Some of you just don't know what a raging maniac I can turn into if I don't have coffee.

Well after my quick trip to Clinton today at lunchtime, my back wasn't up to anymore driving. So I had my wife take me to town.

That brings me to the question of the day.

How do you get a woman to take a man to town to pick up one item, and only pick up that one item.

Answer, you don't.


----------



## superdav721

Randy its the loose nut behind the keyboard.
Rex how many gnomes do you have?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll go with the operator error Randy…..

Rex, Make it $10, just because I like ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Which is the "IN" door & which is the "OUT" door??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah …..A truckload of cut pieces for making "honey-do" planters .... later maybe !!!!!


----------



## superdav721

$10.01
I have been watching auction hunters


----------



## boxcarmarty

$15 and dave pays the shipping…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William,
I have had problems all day with LJ ….......very latent posting, lots of DNS errors. Not my computer, router or ISP.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I made it to Bovina Super, on my way to Clinton. I was on HWY 80. When I felt it snap, and that sudden surge in power as the gas peddle stayed on the floor (knew I couldn't afford a wrecker), all I coul do was use gearing after that and speed it back to the shop. I cut power to the engine about fifty feet from the house and coated in. 
Luckily noone got in front of me between there and here. If they had of, I was prepared, but I'll bet I would have made someone else crap their britches.

Aw hell. I'll tell the truth. It was fun. I think I'll apply heat to the new spring tomorrow and see if I can weaken it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Women can't live with 'em….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's what I'm saying Rex. It's ya'll's turn.

I had the same problems a few nights ago. When I mentioned it someone said everything was fine on their computer.
I also got a PM about how to check for viruses on my computer. I couldn't make them understand that I knew it wasn't my computer since it was only happening on Lumberjocks.

I'm sorry. I wish I was more help on that.
Super and KTMM are the only computer geeks I know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I see your lips moving but nothing is coming out…..

Show no fear William…..


----------



## superdav721

$15.01
Work with me here Rex. Every time I bid a penny more Marty goes up 5 bucks.
William I know that stretch of road. That aint no road. It will beat you slap to death. Twice.
Its like driving on a wash board with octagon wheels….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hell, $25.
And I'm not even sure what we're bidding on. I just get into auctions too much. I guess that's why I avoid Ebay.


----------



## superdav721

$25.01


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Found this experimental basket too. It's just an idea I had. The different color strips are just tests, they are held in place with clamps and not as going to be steam bent. A steam bent hoop handle was also part of the basket. Maybe I'll pick up on it and do some more experiments.


----------



## superdav721

Going once!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let Randy see the test. He'll fall asleep…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

$25.02.
I can play that stategy, but we'll be here all night.

now what are we bidding on, the vice or the anvil?


----------



## boxcarmarty

vice…..


----------



## DIYaholic

M y c o m p u t e r i s s o s l o w. I F o r g e t w h a t I t y p e d !


----------



## superdav721

going twice!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, that's a good strecth of road. It runs out smooth as a baby's bottom,

*At a 110MPH!*


----------



## superdav721

the gnome doors hahahahahahahah


----------



## superdav721

Sold to the man at a hundred and ten miles per hour.
William you are now the owner of hmmmmmmm sum small doors. Do you own a small dog?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm sorry, but POST # 2672, is Funny!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The gnome doors?????

I thought it was the anvil.

I was trying to get my buddy an anvil.

.

My bid is $.05

Sorry Rex, I shoot gnomes around here. I don't given them a door or welcoming mat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It was funny DIY.
Funny enough that I didn't know what to say about it.

I don't do the lol and all that crap.
How do you do a belly laugh in short stroke?


----------



## superdav721

Rand I read it. But everyone hit the dang thread at the same time and I couldn,t keeeeep up..

Wood
It was funnnnnnnyyyyy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I needed to use some power outside, so I put up my extension cable and just thought I would let you know about this cable winder gem I use.
It comes with 2 fitting cups as in pic 2 so you can just take it on/off easily (just 1/4 turn) and locate it at another location where the other cup is.
I have 2 units at the house (plus 2 cups each), one located in & outside the garage, and the other in 2 locations around the back of the house. This system is bloody great and cost about $18 . Letting cable our and winding it in is a breeze and the cable NEVER tangles or gets "kinky" WELL WORTH a consideration.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made one of those knome doors last summer and recessed it into a hollow stump. Filled it with dirt and my Daughter planted flowers in it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Last time I used a gnome door was in this freaky club I went to in New Orleans.
That's a story I don't wish to remember.
Maybe some other time.


----------



## superdav721

Rex please don't use the word kinky with a picture of a device that looks like that. Folks will talk about you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Kinky?
Look at the second photo real closely.
That's all I'm going to say.

Better put those pills away somewhere Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That looks to be quite convienient! I use extesion cord alot & I like that.

Marty,
I thought the gnome doors were for your addition to the house!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I found pics of my last tri plane


----------



## boxcarmarty

This ones for you Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually Super, I do have a small dog. And I need one of those doors now to stuff her @$$ in. 
For the last few minutes she's been barking at my coffee maker because it's making that noise one makes when breing coffee and, apparantly, she has all of a sudden decided she doesn't like that noise.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do we have in the coffee tonight Big W???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, that's the highlights of today's sortie.
Gosh . 25.01 for the anvil? ..... I am tempted, but shipping will be outrageous, this thing is heavy …. like $100 heavy.
Those gnome doors (which now look like the were just pulled out of the projects) were for some Christmas do Sandra was showing some of her made jewelry in - that was her hobby of the month then! She has a new hobby (apart from me) about every month, from one extreme to the other. Last year she had a crochet hats craze …. yeah we all got stupid hats for Christmas, including the 2 dogs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee grounds. 
I went to town with my wife and spent about four hours coffeeless.
I think on the next cup I'll put a scoop of extra grounds in it just for the hell of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Things go flying past here so fast, I just wanted to make sure everyone *SAW* it. It *WOOD* be ashame to have missed it.

Super,
I'll be sure to work on my plane tomorrow! The irons are really rusted. Wd40, Scotchbrite pad & elbow grease?


----------



## superdav721

Rex did you take a picture of you and the dogs in your new hats. Now if this picture exists. That will go big a the Stumpy nubs shop auction.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad my wife isn't the only one Rex.
sewing
to gardening
crocheting
back to gardening
pretty puch (don't ask)
the list goes on.

her latest thing is she has gotten her hands on this thing that prints and cuts things. It's called a Cricut. She wants to get into SCRAPBOOKING.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lou Reed: "Walk On The Wild Side" is playing!!! Great old tune.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Leaf-WW-1-Wonder-Extension/dp/B00005A1K1/ref=sr_1_21?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1329886980&sr=1-21

It's gone down to $16+, it is brilliant, read the reviews
Stores up to 150 feet of 16/3 cord, 100 feet of 14/3 cord or 75-Feet of 12/3 cord Indoor/outdoor use.

Too good to pass up, all you guys need to take a look at it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Picture of Rex and dogs in funny hats?
I'll start the bidding at $25 on that one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AUCTION??? I'll start with $2…..


----------



## superdav721

You got it Randy. I would spray them down good and wrap them in plastic for a few days. Give them a chance to loosen up.
You could always cook them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

$100 if said photo is a Christmas card that has Rex sitting in Santa's lap!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta stay cheap. Just put out $150 and 2 tanks of gas in the pickup for a ticket…..


----------



## superdav721

Will do Rex. I like the thing. I wonder if it will do air hoses?


----------



## superdav721

Ouch Marty. OK I got $300 in a wrecker and a tire You got $300 in a ticket and gas.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's the witching hour. It's been REAL, IT's been FUN…......

I'm checking out for the night. I'll check in, upon greating the new day.
Until then, Be GOOD, If you can't be GOOD, Be CAREFULL, If you can't be CAREFULL, Name it after ME!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SDave, not sure about that, but maybe if the hose is pliable, don't forget the net actually "winds" the cable ups ….. and does a fantastic job of it too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It should have been alot more but I argued it down to the minimum…..


----------



## superdav721

Me to.
Go to bed!
Some of us have to work tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Thanks for the link.

SuperD,
I will study up on "Cooking" my irons.

William,
I have an IV kit on order for you!

Box,
I have removed ALL the posters in the Post Office!

Everyone else,
You're on your own, for now!

ZZZZzzz~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I better go too. William, flip Rex in the air to see who turns off the light.

Night John Boy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry I can't stay on much longer ….. tomorrow is chemo day. 2 appointments at the hospital which is over 50 miles away. A conference is the first appointment, the second is the treatment. It's no problem, just boring and uses up time. I'll be back on tomorrow when I get back …. I'll miss our coffee in the morning though.


----------



## superdav721

God speed Rex…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How about you go in there and kick old CHEMO in the A$$!!!
I know all will go well, but I'll be thinking of ya any way.

Time to dream of saw dust.ZZzz~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to give it up tonight too guys. I hope to rest east and be able to get in the shop tonight.
Ya'll turn that dang light off!


----------



## HamS

good Morning, Coffee is on.

You probably wont read this before you have to leave Rex, but God be with you with your treatment and we hope you can be as comfortable as possible. After the excessess of Fat Tuesday it is time to settle in for forty days of work and sobriety. Actually I don't do the lent thing, it is not a part of protesting beliefs, but there is a certain merit to actually thinking about how good our life is. There is an interesting thing that almost everyone, no matter how troubled or how easy their life is can always think of someone who is worse off than themselves. I guess I am waxing a bit philosophical this morning.

I do have a question about wood though, I have seen many references to soaking plane parts in BLO. I always thought of PLO as a finish, not necessarily a cleaner, but it seems that you are using it as a cleansing agent and for other purposes almost as an emollient for the wood. Is that it's function in restoring planes? I thought I saw it in reference to the metal in place on the other threadthatshallnotbementionedbutwomepeoplewantkilled. Did I miss read that right or is there some other use for BLO on the cast iron parts as well?

Anyway, good morning and may the day smile upon you as the morning sun sparkles the dew.


----------



## superdav721

Ham the English used sheep fat on the wood and metal parts of most everything. The Japanese preferred camellia oil. That stuff is $20 for 8 oz. The sheep fat made the tools dark. Thats is why most English tools are very dark and you can see the place the wear spots were, there appear lighter. I choose mineral spirits and BLO because they will mix in each other. The BLO is nourishment for the old wood and a good rust preventive. Plus it wont get in the way of most any finish. BLO will harden and make an air barrier. The mineral sprits should break down the dirt and other substances on the plane for cleaning. I no one guy who uses GOJO and swears by it. Its meant for your hands and it will break grease and dirt down. They are both fairly cheep and good to have on hand.
the threadthatshall…..... FUNNY!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Koffee Klatch….
I'm afraid that with my upcoming inspection I don't have much time for anything else so you may not hear from me much over the next week (inspection takes place over weekend).

Looking at 12 hour days mostly on a computer getting things ready.

I did manage to get in my monthly woodworkers club meeting last night though.

Stumpy - they are going to feature my "2nd Place Win" in our newsletter. They want to gnerate interest in a similar club contest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

I hope to emerge from my fog…....
MMmmm coffee, that should help!

SuperD has ORDERED me to the store to get necessary supplies to clean up my plane (hand plane, marty). So this morning I must get my but in gear; $#!?, shower, shave & dress for success! Successful plane rehabestoration!!! I am hoping that I am able to put off any further inclinations towards my procrastination tendencies!!

Before I motivate, though, I MUST wander the halls here @ LJU (Lumber Jock University), and sneak a peak at last nights happenings. Just a quick look, I promise.

Must fight procrastination inclination…Must fight procrastination inclination…Must fight procrastination inclination…

I'll be back! (in my best Governator's voice)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eyes are open and the coffee has started down. As soon as the brain starts working, I'll be off to the WoodShack myself. Been dragging my feet on alot of things this week. I need to spend the next few days playing catch-up…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Make sure they put Stumpynubs.com in there! Not that they are required to, but it would be nice publicity for the show!

I'm going to be spending the entire day on the dovetail jig, so see ya later!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well good morning guys.
I have the first pot down and it aint looking good today.
My mood can always be guessed by hearing what I have on the CD changer at the shop, or my MP3 player at home. Right now it's Willie Nelson. The Last Thing I Needed The First Thing This Morning
Oh well. It can only go up from here.
See you guys later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There ain't nuttin' wrong with a little bit of Willie…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin at some auction listings. Could anybody use a draw knife???


----------



## Stephenw

Rather than changing the topic of this post all the time, why not start a new post?

It would save hitting the "show next 30 replies" half a million times.


----------



## superdav721

Stephenw if you hit refresh browser it will take you to the bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I went & got supplies! I'm in my dungeon, slaving away at cleaning my (hand) plane.

See ya, I'm no slacker! Today, at least…....


----------



## superdav721

Way to go Randy. I have to wait till I get off work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Had to come up from my dungeon for fresh air!

Actually, I cleaned up the plane. However, while doing so a small chip of wood came off the handle, so I glued it back on. The plane is now resting comfortably in a splint, spring clamp, as it mends.

As I let the glue set, I will cobble together a clamping jig for my Kreg Pockethole kit. Then it's onto assembling my air cleaner.

Gotta go, much to do today!!!! I'm on a roll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, Just want you to know that I'm thinking about you. Give that chemo *HELL*!!!Hope all is/has gone better than well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ohhhh BABY! *I'm glad I redid this dovetail jig! I figured out how to add some micro-adjustment features like the $700 Leigh jig has! (I never realized their jig had that feature because only their highest model has it, which I had never seen until the other day.) It makes the tightness of the dovetails adjustable, and allows you to use the tip of the finger for thinner stock, and therefore make smaller pins. This feature is HUGE in my opinion! I just hope my idea for duplicating it works as I have planned!

I'll be burning the midnight oil tonight!


----------



## superdav721

Good work Randy. I just got home and have a full plate of chores ahead of me.
Outstanding Stumpy, I cant wait to see it.


----------



## HamS

Stumpy,

I went to try and buy the plans for the jig and I had to sign up for pay pal and they reallly PO'd me with their policies. Is there any way to shop on that site with just a credit card?


----------



## HamS

has anyone heard from Roger? Did his treatment go okay?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham- I sent you a PM.

Wow, after a very busy night, the thread has been slow today! Everybody must be in their shops!


----------



## superdav721

Some folks work for a living. I have to support the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I work for a living… I just figured out how to do it on my own time and terms.


----------



## superdav721

I work for retirement and grand-kids


----------



## DamnYankee

Just got home from defending the US Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic…..in this case the Inspector General. I've actually have been ready for a while, in fact I pretty much can pass an IG inspection any day any month any year, but somehow, when they come to town there are always things you gotta double-double-check. Not just cross your Ts, but cross them with the correct jaunty flair.

Anyway, it will be a while before I get shop time again. As soon as the inspectors leave next week, I leave for Disney for a week.


----------



## superdav721

I wana go…......


----------



## superdav721

Are we there yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys,
Got home about and hour ago, everything went OK, except I would have to do this on a very nice day when I could have gone to the shop easy today.
Oh Well, gogin to have something to eat, feed the dogs and be back a little later …......... hope some of you buggers can stay awake tonight !!!!!!!! Guy's you gotta help me out here, do you realize that when you all bug out, I'm left here with William ….....that's cruel guys.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Roger. Im sorry I wuz tired. We did get $25.01 out of him for a tiny door.


----------



## HamS

Rob,

When I was defending the US against all enemies …. I always had a smalll, easily corrected finding for the IG so he would feel like he was had something to do. When I was 1SG I was the good guy and the old man was a bit rough on them. He had a picture of someone breaking big un's into little un's on his cover sheet for his butcher paper briefing and the last sheet of the briefing said, "If you have any questions you are welcome to pound sand." He ws a major commanding a company. I was careful to stay out of the way. 'Course he got relieved after commanding about five months, but that is a different war story.

Is this similar to a staneval or is that different. Us groundpounders ddn't do all that stuff, see target , shoot, move, communicate.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

First & foremost, REX, glad to hear everything went well!!! *Thats GREAT!!!*

I'm busy in the shop assembling my air cleaner. Sorry Stumpy, NO bisciuts, but I did get to use my Kreg pocket hole jig for the first time!!!!

I gotta get back yo it, just wanted to check in. Hey! Where's Marty????


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - based on your statement I assume you were Army (I was for 17.5 yrs before going USAF) this particular inspection to to see if I and the shop I run are in compliance with all applicable regulations/directives. I have 14 inspectable areas for a total of 133 inspectable items. The biggest part is having all your documents in order for the past 4 years. If its not documented it didn't happen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Draggin' in , late as usual…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a lot of wood chips Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done today. You might say it was a Stumpy day, everything I touched went to heck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monday my quarter inch router tried to chuck a bit. Today the switch went out of my half inch router.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wunder if Porter Cable will give me a trade in on 4 Craftsmans?????


----------



## superdav721

Marty your tools are dropping like flies.


----------



## DIYaholic

IIIII'mmmm Baaaaaack!!!

Who's ordering take out??? I was so motivated by being in MY SHOP, that I skipped dinner!! So I decided to preoceed directly to "MILLER TIME", except I celebrate it with Mich Light.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know it Dave, Its time to go tool shopping I guess…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll just have a double shot Randy…..

Dave, is your photobucket working???


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's working now. I think I'll have that drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a lead this evening on a Jet 13 inch planer and a benchtop mortising machine for $150. I'm gonna try to get ahold of the guy tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I cleaned up my plane today (hand plane, Marty), SuperD should be so proud of me!!! There is still a little paint on the handle & wedge that needs more attention. I'll try to get to that tomorrow, but no promises. I have the irons taking a soak in WD-40 and will look at cleaning those up Thursday, probably deal with the paint then also.

Progress was made, I did not procrastinate extensively today.
I'm going to go walk the halls now.

Back in a bit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Double shot of what??

It's Lent, are you giving up SOBRIETY?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gave up my sanity. Can I give up two things???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Who told you, that you WERE sane!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm Baaaaack too.
Been a tiring day for me, left the house @ 7:30am and only got back about 3-4 hours ago. Boy what a nice day it was weather wise, would have been a great day for the shop.
Reading what you guys get up to during the day and evening is really a tonic for me, as I can just imagine you all scurrying around, or in some cases slackening off or playing hooky.
My first appointment today was with the oncologist going over the Monday tests results, showing me stats and asking a lot of questions of my "Wellness" between chemo sessions ….....like, what a stupid word to use asking a sick old fart like me …....Wellness? ......I guess that is the new PC new-speak word they use, in my day they just asked how BAD I got.
Anyway, stats and reports not bad, encouraging and upbeat. They will on the next session change the drugs "shake" contents just a little 'cos they need to counteract my toes and feet getting numb and also back off the ingredient a little that affects your kidneys, - they just would like to see that ready a tiny bit better, My PSA is now down to just over 5 - great, at one time it was 54 !
Second appointment was "The Chair". Great staff and nurses there, we always have a lot fun.
Ordered juice and coffee, turned on the TV, had BP and Temp taken and got "plugged in" with tubes everywhere. Hooked up to 3 bags of evil crud and dripped away for almost 3 hours, got up, went for a pee and then came home.

I know all this is a lot of jive about my day, sorry it's all that happened, but the main thing I hope about all my health jottings is that there is some poor old (or young) bugger out there in the same boat (or bigger) than mine and who is really scared and only hears about the BAD side of cancer and chemo and other treatments. Come out of the closet and don't get negative and hide. We ALL have something wrong with us, but it does not mean it is the end of the world, you can choose not to let it be. Get the most out of life and above ALL ELSE, ENJOY.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like William is a no show tonight and not sure if Dave is coming back. 
Randy is wondering aimlessly thru the halls of LJU.
Rob turned out the lights early so he could look his best for the big guy.
Rex is locked in his cage.

I guess I'll call it a night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh look who escaped…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

P.S.

I am going to make a request.
Can we, in future just refer to a bad day as a Stumpy Day and leave it like that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh look who escaped…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, LJ's is screwing up again. I think they turn the power down on us at night just to pi$$ us off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You got my vote Rex. From here on out we'll refer to it as Stumpy day…..

And glad to hear you're doing OK….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only 19 more to go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

so


----------



## boxcarmarty

get


----------



## boxcarmarty

posting


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna leave it up to you to see that Rex get's put back in his cage and don't forget to turn off the lights…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where's the other set of feet Box? .......Oh, on the sofa again.?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I had a NON-Stumpy Day!!!
Glad to see you are well and Good!


----------



## DIYaholic

I cleaned my hand plane today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, I washed mine several times today …....hands.


----------



## DIYaholic

Then I cobbled together a work station for my Kreg pocket hole jig!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've had the Kreg Kit for a while now, but have never even tested it out. I'm happy to say that I passed the test, didn't even study!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm inspired by your great attitude. I'm definetly a go with the flow sort of person. Try not to let the small things get in the way of living.

Looks like you have mastered that, with a great sense of humor to go with it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, Thanks for the nice words and thoughts. What I have mastered is to share in and actually get a kick out of what others do, just like it was me doing it all. Even if my circumstances try to prevent me from things, I never miss out on anything because I literally feel I'm slap down dab in the middle of it all working around other LJs. Where I do have a distinct advantage over you guys, is I don't have to listen to the lectures and beatings your wives give you, PLUS my vacation, holiday time, goof off time ….....is ALL THE TIME…....heh heh.

Better not say anymore SHssssssh ….. I work for the SS, don't you know.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't have a "Better Half", or kids for that matter, I'm living the life of a bachelor!! That's why I'm able to spend whatever I want on whatever I want. Life is grand!


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, Knock….............Anybody here?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY…... I tried to post but the site has problems, I can tell.
Anyway, Mr. Beuller I shagged out and need to get some shut eye for tomorrow's big adventure.

So I bit you a fond farewell or adieu for today, the sound of William snorting in his little cot, with sweet sounds of Vanilla Fudge and Deep Purple echoing out of one nostril with a coffee infused straw up the other …. until the morn when the sunlight emerges from over the wood pile, and the pretty little songbirds crap all over it, and the tender voices of our buddies yelling *3/Qx%%**#!!! at the top of their lungs, as they trip over a misplaced anvil on their way to the bathroom …...yes it's going to be a non-Stumpy Day.
Bon Bon


----------



## DIYaholic

There have been issues recently, new server?????

It has been a pleasure.
Take care Rex, I'll get the lights!


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
You there?

Marty is sawing a log, not a real one, just the one in his dreams.

DYankee is look'n good for his "inspection"!

William, has fallen & can't get up. Not a sign???

HamS,
Are you awake yet? I need someone to brew coffee & take over this thread!

Think I'll sing a song…
IIIIIII ain't got nobody, nobooody, nooobody cares 'bout me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

boxcarmarty,

This post is for you!!!

It is time for me to go PEE PEE NIGHT NIGHT.

ZZZzzz~~~~ oommmm saw dust~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Mornin all,

Last night I spent quite a lot of time fiddling around getting the dado blade set up and the sacrificial fence and makiing test cuts etc till I had my set up exaclt right to cut the rails for my cabinet, and i was matching the pieces together to mark things so I mad sure I was cutting the right side. I found that either the stickes had not been straight when I cut them to length on Monday, or they have warped since I cut them. Of course the saw is now all set up for one thickness and if I plane things straight then the rails will be another thickness. It was now getting close to 8:30 so I muttered words I try not to say and quit. If you are having a Stumpy day, leave it: it will be there in the morning. Gotta reboot my laptop, I lost the mouse pad movement.

Coffee is on.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys. I slipped of to sleep long day yesterday, sorry.
Good morning Ham.
I did have a message on my phone. William had finished his saw.
Randy good work. I will get a bit of history and we will step forward. 
Rex happy to see you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is where the eeffoc! hmm, Where is the coffee! I really need a pot of super caffinated cofee this AM. I was up chatting & surfing till 2:00am. Boy, 6:00am comes quick that way.

Mornin' fellow LJU students!

We had 1" of wet snow last night. Luckily the boss man is taking care of anything that needs attention at customer locations, So I'm free to do whatever it is I must do!

I was able to get 80 percent of the carcas for my air cleaner assembled yesterday. I didn't check for square, but all the pieces fit. I wish I knew HOW that happened, so as to repeat it for ALL my projects!

Left to do:
1) Assemble the section that will hold the electrical components.
2) Cut and install the cleats to hold the filters & fan/motor.
3) wire in the electrical, variable speed control & timer
4) mount access panels/doors to carcas with hinges & install catches
5) Prep & paint unit
6) Install/mount unit

I wonder if I should test the unit before I install it????? Naa, how could it be anything but right!!!

I'm off to wander the halls of LJU, to see what transpired in my absence.

Stumpy,
I hope you DON"T have a "Stumpy Day"........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Coffee is on and I am vertical. I guess that's a start.

Randy, You did well grasshopper. You hit the 2800 mark, even though it took you 'til sunrise to do it.

Morning Dave…... Ham….. and Stumpy, where ever you are…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not gonna spend too much time on here this morning. Need to make an honest attempt to get things caught up. Been falling further behind all week. I mentioned last night that the switch went out on my half inch router, I have it wired on now so I can finish these doors. As long as it's mounted in my router table, it's not gonna hurt anything…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Box said; "As long as it's mounted in my router table, it's not gonna hurt anything….."

Famous last words!!

Go, "Git 'R Done"

Yes, I too, must motivate if I want to accomplish anything today…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry guys. I had a stumpy day yesterday. 
I started out the day in a stumpy downer. 
It got stumpier from there when I strarted moving around. 
My back was stumpy and felt, well, like a stump.
I was determined not to be stumpy though.
It was slow moving, but I got out of the stump, I mean slump.
I made progress.
A lot of non-stumpy progress.
I went from a "Last Thing I Needed" mood yesterday to a Seventh Son mood.

Anyway, by the time I finished up and closed up the shop, pain had taken a hold of me worse than it has in a while, mentally. I decided it was a time to get some relief for a few hours. There is a way to do that, but I don't like to do it for personal reasons.
A few Perfect Double Shot Margaritas on the rocks and several shot glasses later, I was pain free and ready for bed. So I didn't post last night.
Today things look bright. The birds are chirping. The flowers are brooming. The wife is be…...NEVERMIND. It's a good day.










There she is!

Let me jump over and post some photos on the blog for the saw. I'll be back for a few minutes before I leave for today's adventures.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just checked UPS on my sander parts. They were scanned in the Indianapolis hub at 4:15 this morning. Looks like I'll be putting that back together later as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looking good Big W. Now go knock down a tree so we can test this thing out…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just updated the original post here with more photos.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice band saw, William. What are the specs?

I am a firm believer that every shop could benefit from having TWO band saws. One with a fine blade and a large throat depth, the other with a wide blade and a large resaw depth. I have a home made (from an ole Gil-Bilt kit) 12" band saw, a regular 14" Delta clone, and a giant scroll saw. I was building a 16" wooden band saw but I changed my mind 3/4 of the way through it and decided to build a dedicated resawing machine which is made entirely from wood, but is braced to prevent any flex so it can take a 1" blade, and it has a long, reinforced sliding table so it can handle a heavy log. It will be on episode #27.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not sure exactly how much progress I'll make today, but I'll at least get it torn down for finishing.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Although your presence was missed, I'm glad to see that saw!!

I ordered several pieces/parts for my TS & shop. The TS blade guard support, arrived from eReplacement yesterday.

Still waiting on:
1) Blade guard assembly; SearsPartsDirect, ETA- SPD hasn't a clue
2) Link Belt, 18" Magnetic tool Holder, Mobile base (for jointer); HF, ETA-Tue. 2/28/12
3) PALS kit (saw blade alignment); In-Line Industries, ETA-


> ?
> 4) Portable Sand Blaster; HF, ETA-


?

I have slacked off enough for today, for now at least. I'm off to the shop to install/build/connect/putter…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, some of this info may be incorrect, since I'm pulling them right off the top of my head, but:
Solid oak
16" wheels
105" blade
10 1/2" resaw capacity
1/2" Wood Slicer blade (will handle a 3/4" (future purchase))

Sorry, that's all I have for now. I will take final measurements on it all for the next post, in the projects section. 
It is designed by Mathias Wandel though.
You can see more about his version of the saw here.
One could order plans for the saw here.
We changed a few things on our saw, but you can see the specs from his website for the saw here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks DIY.
Glad to see your parts are in. Don't you just hate waiting on things in the mail? I know I do.

As for the parts you're waiting on still.

1. I never use a blade guard. To me they've proved to be more danger than they are supposed to be safe. I've been asked how I was using it wrong. Keep in mind I mess with a lot of very thin stock. For my purposes, the blade guard is simply something esle for that thin stock to catch on and cause kickback. As everyone knows, kickback is your worst enemy on a table saw.

2. Link belt will be the best investment you've ever made. It's amazing how much a difference they can make. I had on saw that would vibrate across the floor. It was like trying to cut on a saw while it was being moved on the back of a truck. All I did was add a link belt and it would pass the nickel test.

3. Again, good investment. I have PALS on my old Craftsman saw and they have saved tons of headache. Next time I have trunnion adjustments to make, I'm seriously considering checking to see of they can be put on my ridgid saw.

4. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Just noticing something. It looks like the center of gravity on the table, (at the point of the blade) is outside of the casters. Is that gonna handle a heavy log or beam without being top heavy? Or are you gonna have to give it a larger footprint???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, when will the dovetail jig be ready? Since I'm almost through with my saw, I'm ready for it.

Did you ever decide what the final price is going to be?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow woodologists. Yep, I'm up and have coffee, in hand, baguette in the oven, the sun is shining, birds are crapping everywhere ….. it's shaping up to be a Non-Stumpy day.
Plans are simple:do something! I'll just have to open Forrest's box of chocolates see what flavors are available today.
I'll file a report later about what I do actually accomplish …. but guys….....I'm going to the shop today !!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The motor unit on it weighs around a hundred pounds. It couterweight that little bit of blade variance outside the casters. I have stood at the saw from all sides of the table and trying flipping it by pushing down on the table, where stock weight would be. It's stable as any tool in my shop. The only way you're flipping it is to put your hand near the top of the saw and puch it over sideways.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am so glad to see you up and around Rex. I thought you had already started your round of chemo. I wasn't sure we'd be seeing you at all for a while. I was sad about it. You've made my day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have ordered and built several of his plans. The guy is a genius. He's even offered to send me free plans, but I have already bought them all! (Wish he'd offered sooner!) I built his slot mortiser, but I didn't like it at all. Same with the box joint jig. It was also his band saw that I almost finished but then changed my mind about. But it's just a matter of personal preference, not a flaw in his designs.

Personally, I have found that I prefer designing things myself. But I have seen some great modified versions of his band saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did you ever know that you're my hero
And everything I'd like to be
I can fly higher than an eagle
Cause you are the wind beneath

.

Huh?
Oh, enough of that sappy CRAP.
Glad to see you around Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then Lets knock down a tree. Can I use your Blazer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Stumps, mine is going to be set up strictly for resawing. I originally thought about making it a dedicated machine. I'll do any scroll type work on my old Crapsman. I decided to leave the ability to tilt the table just in case though. You never know.

I'm thinking of modifying this design sometime in the future and making a horizontal bandsaw with it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William,
I actually have my chemo infusion yesterday, and with bag fo stroids they five me at the same time, I can count on a good 2 days before all the lousy chemo side effects hit me and "vegitize" me for a while. So these 2 days are my "Git R Dun" days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, my blazer is 400HP, built for the highway.
It will do 140MPH at 2200 RPMs, but won't pull the hat off your head.

So bring a tractor. I got just the tree you can bring down. It's on the neighbor's property though. So we have a list we have to follow.

1. It has to be done at night.
2. It has to be done quietly.
3. It has to be sawed up and inside the shop before daybreak.

So come early, bring extra coffee, and be ready to work, because my back can't handle whole trees anymore.

I'll stick with smaller material. I'll only take half of the finished stock if you're doing the work with my tools.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- The dovetail jig will be ready soon. I have learned not to say a specific day. I have hopes of finishing it up today, but I had hopes of finishing it up Monday and that didn't happen. So let's just say soon.

Price? I am thinking $14.99. It's a lot more complicated than the biscuit machine. We'll see…

Anyway, that saw looks great! Enjoy it!

Off to the shop… TTFN!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex, I don't know what your religious beliefs are (nor are we getting into that) but you've been in my prayers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Enough time wasted here. Need to make sawdust….

Rex, save me a chocolate covered cherry…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex is a Harri-Krishna.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it works Stumpy, that price sounds more than reasonable to me. 
It will now be the first part of the month before I can order though.
I spent the last of my funds last night on Margaritas and Tequila shots.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm headed out soon too Marty.
I wasn't planning on being on here this long. You guys bring out the worst of my laziness.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll save one for you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guys for the great "push" ytou give me.

Hey Stumpy, I don't know about other LJs, but prices with 99c or 95c following the dollar amount really annoy me. Be a man …call it $14.00 or $15.00 let's not mess around with stupid claims that it costs less than $15 like these other people do.
Don't know how amyone else feels about this cents "noncents" but it irks me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm with you Rex.
Actually I have this mental habit of rounding everything.
When he said $14.99, I read $15. I didn't even notice I done it till you pointed it out. I had to scroll back up to notice the .99 part.

The one that gets me the most is gas. I went to the station last week and paid $3.49.99 a gallon. When I mentioned to some guy that it's crazy that gas is $3.50 a gallon, he looked at me like I was nuts while glancing back and forth between me and the sign that stated the price.
I won't how many 99% of a pennies he had in his pocket?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, it's just some mental ploy by sellers to make you think their stuff is cheaper or a bargin ….. and everyone falls for it.
The only good thing I see about the 99 cent listing is if you take and international flight out or in and the customs ask you if you are carrying more that !0 grand in currency? No officer, just $9,999 and 99cents!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Stumpy*, I just went to your website.
I need to know where to order your plans, or anything else you're selling. 
My suggestion is to have it posted somewhere easily seen on your home page.
"It" being a link to where you can order things such as plans, or anything else you're selling.

Anyway, my suggestions usually aren't worth crap, so I'll ask what I went there to find out anyway.

I plan on odering plans for your dovetail machine and was wondering is it is electronically sent, like the plans from Mr. Mathias? Or if they're paper plans sent in the mail? Or if you have a choice like on some websites I've ordered plans from?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it's off for me guys. 
Hold the fort down.
I'll try to stay out of the bottle, into the coffee cup, and talk to you guys this evening (hopefully)
Ya'll take care.

Rex, you especially. You're our special project lately, because we know how special you are. We just don't want to hurt your feelings, so we won't tell you that it's the short bus kind of special. Just remember friend, *YOU'RE OUR SPECIAL BUDDY*.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, William, "Well, Isn't that Special" as the church lady says…........thanks.


----------



## superdav721

Yall are having to much fun. I am at work. I have to get some shop time this afternoon.
Rex you have such a good attitude. Dont change.
Where is wood wine?
Stumpy will we get a show this weekend?
I hope to through out a small video this weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang I spend the morning in the shop & you guys are chattin' up a storm. Can you quiet down, I can't hear my DC & machines over all this jaw wagging!!!

Carcas for my air cleaner is assembled, working on the wiring up of the variable speed & timer. Had to take a quick break for some sustenance, seeing as how I haven'y eaten since lunch yesterday!!!

I'm going to walk around the forums to work off this lunch. I'll check in before returning to the shop.

Adios amigos….....
William, that salutation does not give you permission for more margos & ta' kill ya!!!!!


----------



## HamS

Came home for lunch today 

tonight is guitar playin so I won't be here or the shop

later gentlemen.


----------



## SuperCubber

Can't wait for more!


----------



## superdav721

welcome supercubber


----------



## DS

Yeh, and don't forget it's Karaoke night down at the Applebee's too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*About the 99 cent hubub: *I suppose that is a habit I picked up from years in retail sales (our family hardware and our ebay business) It never bothers me, but I can understand how it does others.

Actually, it is a well proven that there are price points that affect purchasing. The big low end ones are $5, $10 and $20. You would think that everyone would consider $4.99 to be the same as $5. Not so. The mind sees that "4" instead of a "5" and it does make a difference. It may sound dumb, but it's true.

Another anomaly is with shipping costs. On ebay, whenever I look at a price, I always add the shipping to it. So a $10 item with $5 in shipping is the same to me as a $15 item with free shipping. BUT, statistics have clearly shown that most people don't do that. They will actually pay MORE if it is listed with free shipping. It's all in perception, and it is a complex science.

But, since we Lumberjocks are not average people, in fact I like to think we are a great deal better than regular people, I'll stick to the whole dollar amounts in the future. So the dovetail jig just went up a penny to $15.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*About the "Stumpy Store" question: * I don't actually have a "website" yet. I have taken a free Google Blogger site and made it look like a regular website, and I bought the domain name (stumpynubs.com) so that I can always change the site location in the future without changing thew address. But it is still limited. I can't sell things on it. I am planning on adding some strategically placed links where I can to direct people to the Etsy store. But I have just gotten the store up and running, so there is a lot to be done.

Right now, I email the plans. I check my emails regularly, and when I get a notification of a sale, I email the plans as an attachment. It always occurs the same day (unless the sale comes late at night). Future plans include setting up a regular website with a shopping cart and automatic downloading right after a purchase. But I need to get things in the store to buy first, so I am concentrating on translating all there ideas in my head into sketchup models.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*About the dovetail jig and show*: I have learned not to commit to any timetables, as I mentioned before. But I will say that I will have a show ready to go this weekend (I simply can not miss two weeks in a row!). It will be about dovetails, including my tips on hand cutting them, and focus on the dovetail portion of the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet". If the dovetail jig is ready, I'll demonstrate it on the show.

Hope that is specific enough, because I am intentionally being vague so I have some flexibility!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*About Karaoke at Applebees*: My wife and I go to Applebees quite often on Thursday nights for their half off appetizers. But There's no Karaoke there, and I am very glad about that!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
The 99 cent perception is also known as bait and switch with a twist.


----------



## DIYaholic

I round $X.99 up to the next whole dollar amout and add appropriate amount for tax. So when I see $14.99, I round that up to $15.00. I then compute a tax (8%), but I use 10% because the math is quicker and take a little off.
So $15.00×10% = $1.50, take a little off makes that $1.20~$1.25
(BTW: $14.99 + 8% tax$1.199 = $16.19)
I get, $15.00 + $1.20 = $16.20

On the marketing side:
I ran an old fashioned scoop shop, ie an ice cream shop.
We sold more small shakes than large.
When redoing the menu, The size changed to small and regular.
We ended up selling more "Regular" (old large) size than small!!

Go fiqure!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex and William, For you guys there will be a special introductory price of $15. Everybody else is $14.99


----------



## boxcarmarty

A man can only tolerate so much from a router before a hammer is involved!!! I'm just saying…..

I'm going shopping now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

BoxcarMary,
Pick out the shoes for the outfit first!! Lol.

Don't foget to round up & add tax, accessories & etc, to the price of your new router!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- "Bait and switch" is when you offer one product to get someone interested with the intention of actually selling them something else. Offering someone a product for $14.99 and then selling them that product for $14.99 is not "bait and switch".

*Marty*- I am not required (or even able) to charge sales tax to out of state purchasers. It's your responsibility to declare your internet purchases on your state tax form and pay the sales taxes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You can't imagine how messy my shop has gotten this week. I may never see the top of my bench again!

Here's a preview of the new design…


----------



## DamnYankee

Woodn't be nice…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Huh?


----------



## DamnYankee

Exactly


----------



## DIYaholic

After lunch, I got called into work. Stopped what I was doing (wiring up my air cleaner), so I could fill the dump truck with gasoline & the salter (on the dump truck) with salt. This took all of 1 hour, including driving to another property we maintain, to cut a lock off a shed.

Why did I bring this up? Because Marty made me stay up until 2:00AM, posting comments, while he sawed logs in his sleep! Perhaps he was breaking routers in his nightmare, I don't know. I was then rudely awoken at 6:00AM, by my housemate, because there was 1" of snow on the ground and a few flakes (snow, not LJ'ers) falling from the sky. After conferring with my boss, it was decided I did not need to work. However, by this time I had half a pot of coffee in me & saw no reason to go back to sleep.

I am now walking the halls here at LJU, seeing "Whaaaat's UUUUP". I am finding it hard to summond the motivation & energy to fall down the stairs into the basement shop in order to be productive! *I blame Marty for this!!!* Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That looks impressive! Looks like you are having a "NON-Stumpy" day, good going.

Are you planning on putting any finish on the keys, to save ware & tare?
Perhaps paint them Black & White to look like a piano!

Can't wait for the official unvailing (& show), but no pressure, as it will be worth the wait!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy are you making a piano?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't have any plans to do any finish or paint. I like my homemade jigs to look like homemade jigs. Besides, the fingers are maple, it would take a LOT of use to wear them. And I made a little pattern so more can always be made later.

My day has actually sucked pretty bad. But at least I am making progress. It's all but done. I just have a couple of stops to make and a guide to square the stock when you're cutting sliding dovetails.

I haven't tested it out yet. I'm a little afraid to…

*Dave*- I wonder if I could play it like a xylophone?


----------



## HamS

tuning it might be a problem and keep the pins and tails even


----------



## StumpyNubs

There's obviously a big difference between machined aluminum and hardwood. It will never be the same as the Kreg version, but it's about $600 cheaper too.

The hardwood fingers are unlikely to move much. Time will tell.


----------



## DS

I wonder how expensive a small automatic cnc dovetailer might cost to make homebrew. 
I'd pay for plans and BOM for one of those…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did the first test of the jig…. I think I am going to call it a "Dovetail Machine" instead of a dovetail jig. It's big, it has moving parts with springs and knobs and handles. It deserves to be called a machine…

Anyway, the first test went well. The sliding micro-adjustments work smoothly, the fingers slid easily and squared up nicely, the clamping mechanisms work flawlessly (It's funny how easily you can bend a 2" thick oak clamping bar when you tighten down the knobs!) There was one problem… I should have made the angled end of the fingers differently. I am going to remake all the fingers this weekend. I don't know why I made them the way I did. It isn't the way I had designed it with Sketchup. I just changed my mind on the fly and now I have to go back and do it the original way. Bummer…

I really like the changes I made between this one and the last one. I am VERY glad I took decided to redo it. The biggest improvement is making the guide bar and all the fingers flip over to switch between routing the tails and the pins. Of course, that is a feature of the Kreg version, not something I thought up. But I really had a time figuring out how to make that work on a shop-made, wooden machine. Now that I did, I can see how much it improves the overall design.

Anyway… I have to take a break from it and get to the tool cabinet dovetails, which I plan on cutting by hand anyway. I will still be trying out the sliding dovetail feature on the new machine, though. I have several of those to cut on the tool cabinet for this weekend's show.

I expect it will take me half the night to clean up the shop, but I need to get to it so I can do some filming tomorrow. Not my favorite thing to do, but I always feel so much better when everything in clean and in order.

TTFN!


----------



## superdav721

Great Stumpy. Thanks for the report. *We Are Patiently Waiting.* It sounds very neat. We need lots of closup action shots.
By the way do you have a stunt double?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The machine looks impressive Stumps. Everytime you reveal some new photo or idea about it, my interest level goes up. I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's wrong with everyone tonight?
Super's not talking.
Where's Marty? Did they change their mind and come lock him up?
DIY go back to the shop?

Rex, you have an excuse my special little buddy.


----------



## superdav721

I was youtubin and looking at my own footage. Whats Up buttercup?


----------



## superdav721

Randy have you got your plane cleaned?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*A SINCERE THANK YOU*: I just wanted to thank everybody for commenting so often on this thread. Ever since I changed the title last week and added the schedule, I have been getting more viewers for my "show". That can only be because your comments keep this thread (which now has the show name in the title) at the top of the list so often throughout the day.

It's not huge numbers, by any means, but your continued comments expose more people to the show, and the more people who watch, the more I enjoy making it. And the more I enjoy making it, the better the content will become! So keep chatting with the warm, fuzzy feeling that you are helping expose the entire world my antics!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Buttercup?
I knew you liked me.
But not that much.

Just wondering why everyone isn't all chatty as normal tonight.
Is everyone in the shop?
Or in trouble with the wives for spending so much time on Lumberjocks?


----------



## superdav721

William most of the night owls dont come out till after 9:00. You my dear friend [aka buttercup] have been in your shop playing with your cool saw.
They will show.
Somebody needs to find out why Roger [aka wood wine] hasn't been hanging around the Stumpy shop much.


----------



## superdav721

I have been airbrushing with waxed shellac and am most impressed with the outcome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*ONE MORE THING:* Anybody want to contribute any content to Blue Collar Woodworking? A quick video shop tour, a photo of a project you'd like to show off? Want to plug your blog or website? If I can return the favor I'll do what I can!


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome Stumpy.
I hope Roger aka Rex is OK.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm Baaaaaccckkk. 
Got in about an hour a go and fed the dogs. Cooking supper for us now and will be back after we have grazed, to let you know my wonderful adventures of the day …... good show Stumpy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Stumpy, Did you notice I added "with a twist" ..... yeah I know what regular bait and switch means dimmo, how do you think I got married?
What I meant was, if your gallon of gas cost $3.45.9 and you only got a gallon, then how long would you hang around for the cashier to make change if you give the $3.46 ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Bosch 2.25 HP Variable Speed Router with router lift*
Includes plunge base, fixed base, 2 collet chucks, shaft-wrench, collet nut-wrench, T-wrench for above-table depth adjustment, 2 chip shields and carrying case
8000 to 25000-RPM Variable-speed dial
Soft-start
Quick-clamp system on both bases


----------



## superdav721

I'm in love. Marty wow she is a brute.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been stalkin', I mean walking the halls here on LJs. I towed the line last night!

Rex, awaiting the antics of your day!
William, Not in shop, I was commenting on YOUR blog!
SDave, Yes & No. I still have a little more paint to get off of it.
Stumpy, You don't want to see my videos & couldn't post them even if you did!
Marty, Nice router, what else did you INVEST in?

I only got 4 hours of ZZZzzz~~~ last night! So I be very tired & may need to get up @ 4:00AM. I'm sticking around but don't know for how long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have 2 Crapsman routers for sell. How many do you want???


----------



## DIYaholic

The Woodwright's Shop is coming on now & Woodturning Workshop after that! Think I may have to watch them.

Marty, I have a PC plung router & a 1/4" Millers Falls router, you can keep 'em and use them as paper weights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, it only set me back $209 at Lowes. That's a pretty good deal for what it has…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I especially like the router lift…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna put them on my truck as high speed wiper motors…..


----------



## superdav721

A good deal Marty. I think my elves have been at your shop. You should of out bid William on the gnome doors.
Speaking of the king of pbs


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, how about my bandsaw. I'll send you photos if you want to put it on your show.


----------



## superdav721

Nascar fans or turning fans
http://home.comcast.net/~bartwood/nascar%20vessel/nascarvesselin_process.htm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Super, since I quit earlier today I didn't realize the time till you pointed it out. I was in the mood to do more actually today, but it's hard to do much in the shop with poly drying. Wet poly and saw dust don't mix too well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now there's work involved in that Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome buttercup
You know it Marty


----------



## superdav721

Check this nutcase
http://trends.voyce.com/index.php/2011/08/10/legs/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, pass that email on to Buttercup, That'll keep him busy for the next couple of months…..


----------



## superdav721

Funny Marty

I want this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool… Better order 2 of those. I'm gonna need one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sander parts didn't come in today, maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and one more makes 2900


----------



## superdav721

You gata stop killing tools.
OK one more
Check this door out


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Start sending me your broken tools Marty. I can fix them or find some "alternate" use for them.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah a hammer


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice door… Good music too…..

William, I've been trying to figure out what I can do with the motors on them. One is a 1 1/2 horse, the other is a 2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 crapsman routers and a crapsman miter saw sitting in the boneyard waiting to be reserected…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I seen a design for a dumplicator that fits on a lathe that I'm thinking of making with an old Ryobi POS I have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have some ideas for the 1/2" router…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm finished eatin.
I actually spent 7, yes SEVEN hours at the shop today ….... thank you steroids.
So what did I get done in all that time? F….. if I know. I was busy in between several breaks, moved stuff, found stuff ….and you have to know, I just had to take time looking over my findings and either wondering what the hell it was, where it came from and I din't know I had one of these. After so much effort, moving stuff and getting organized, the shop still looked like an obstacle course for junk yards dogs - in heat! 
So whatever I did, that looked like I had been in reverse all day, certainly tired me out. Yeah, I know, take small steps, but I can't tip-toe doing anything …...... Full Steam - Git R Dun…..
Wife cooked again tonight …... her favorite recipe is microwave, and when she calls and says, it's almost ready and I hear a little ding ding, and the MW panel flashes "Enjoy" it is really like being the last line in a one liner joke.
We don't have napkins, just a neatly folded barf bag with your silverware in it. Still the appetizer was pretty good Deep fried Prilosec with prunes - good to ensure one way traffic.
I would say today was a reasonably non-Stumpy day, and I found great joy when hearing about all you guys' screw ups and general bad things happening ….. I felt great ….....It's good to be King.
Hope you all had a good Flatulent Tuesday with Big Easy, I heard it was a gas, with some smooth movers and shakers and ending up getting wiped out for the night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd be interested in seeing that…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Other ideas from the same guys that designed the band saw I've been building:
3-D Router Pantograph
Multi Slot Mortising Machine
Pantorouter


----------



## superdav721

I have an idea. I am going outside to smoke and check and see how hard my shellac got on my plane.
Yall build some panarouters….
that can do this


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'd be interested in seeing the dumplicator, not Rex's Deep fried Prilosec with prunes…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did someone say seeing a stumpicator?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was thinking about the pantorouter with the 1/2"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I don't think we would want 2 of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 1/4" is wanting to toss bits. That's not a good thing. It doesn't have a replaceable collet on it. You would have to replace the whole shaft…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The miter saw has a good head on it. The table is what broke. Sears wanted $100. for the parts…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Took me a bit Marty. 
It's Alex Harris. Here's a link to his youtube video about it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Rex, Stumpy is unduplicatable.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I got a decent sled Marty, I was considering taking the head off of my old Miter saw and mounting it permanently on a longer table that would be shop made to cut nothing but perfect forty fives (I do a lot of picture frames). This is something to consider. The head unit on my old miter saw is only held to the table with three bolts.


----------



## superdav721

I gata show what I finished tonight
MY Krenov


















Aint she pretty.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SDave, Sure does, even looks better than my supper, and it's edible ..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, you need to go check out my response to you and see what plans I ordered. I think you'll like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That looks beautiful Super, even if I don't know what a Krenov is.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's just a plain old plane William


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Roger.
William a Krenov is a plane. Its his design, Its a easy way to build a plane.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I know it's a plane. I can see that from the photo. I wasn't sure if it was a restore or something you built though. I think I'm getting that it's a shop made plane though?
That's cool. So one could possibly build their own planes to do whatever they wished? 
Is this why you're getting into blacksmithing?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SDave,
I thought you'd like that last remark ….special for you


----------



## superdav721

Were fixing to hit 3000
Ok I better pay the sponsors
*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

Funny as always Roger.
William yes that is one reason. If I can get the tempering right is on like a chicken bone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet Dave, Now you got 2 more to do…..

William, That's an idea on that router lathe. I almost bought a duplicator a few years ago, but decided not to.


----------



## superdav721

Sweet I am out of irons. I need an anvil and coal and to finish my forge and a leather apron and a cool waxed mustache and a bigger ham dammer


----------



## superdav721

Bed needs to come soon or I wont be worth a crap tomorrow. See yall!


----------



## boxcarmarty

12:35, Didn't realize it was that late. I'm out of here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night all.
You still up Rex.
Guess who you're left with again??

Let's party! Me and you both have pain meds.


----------



## HamS

Good Mornin all,

Up early today, goin to the Cinncinatti today. Every now and then they let the trolls go to conferences to get educated. I'll wave as I drive through Marty.

I can;t remember if I complained about this in this thread or not, but The rails I cut for the cabinets were sitting in the shop for three days till I got back to working on them and when I got to cutting the rabbets I found out that the boards that were nice and flat and square on Sunday where now almost 1/8" bowed on Wednesday. I found some oversized stock to remake them and cut them Wednesday I will see how things turn out tomorrow. Of course I found that out after I got the table saw all set up with the dado head so I have to do that set up all over.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My sincere apologies to everyone, last thing I remember was SD going off about his Krenov and then waking up just now by the sound of HamS driving by …... you really need to get that motor fixed HamS, it woke up the whole neighborhood.
William I am so sorry for you being left alone in pain, I would gladly share my Naproxen and Vicodin with you if that would help….........sorry. I'm now going to take my night meds which I should have taken before I fell asleep at the keyboard.
I am hoping that we have another good weather day today so that I can get to the shop and do a bit more anything. This is day 2 after the chemo and my reactions usually start on day 3 so I must make some headway today. My oncologist has referred me for an eye examination because the chemo has messed with my tear ducts and they want a complete exam of my eyes, there are many strange things that you get on chemo, another thing they are watching closely is getting numb in my toes and feet because getting to much of it from the chemo can end up with permanent nerve damage and walking problems. There seems to be no end of things these treatments bring on apart from the well known ones…...... mouth sores, watering eyes, red patches where a small cut healed, numb fingers and toes, a sort of acid re-flux, erratic sleep with horrific dreams and of course a big white cell deficiency that you have to handle very carefully. It is amazing to find out what these chemo drug infusions can do to you, but it is also very interesting (to me anyway) to understand why it happens and why the doc keeps you "on top of it" and uses the effect result s in trying to fine tune the chemo drugs more to your body …. very neat when you think about it. The biggest problem I find with it is never knowing if I am going to feel good or bad the next day or even the same afternoon, it's just lousy not being able to arrange to do something because you really don't know how you will be …........ one chocolate a day from Forrest Gump's box of chocolates is the only way you can go. Anyway I don't need to go on about this medical stuff, it gets boring, but I do hope that if there are some out there under chemo who are hiding, they can take heed from my jottings that all these side effects are normal under the circumstances and you are not peculiar or isolated ….. do what you can, when you can ….. keep on keeping on.
Mmmmmm so what about breakfast? Coffee and a bacon butty sounds right. A bacon Butty is an English "dish?", Bread roll or some decent bread, butter (real not chemical/oil alternatives) and strips (they call them rashers) of bacon making a super health conscious "sandwich"* (* another Brit invention by the Earl of Sandwich). The only thing this sandwich is not up to par on is that you can't get English style back bacon here, it looks like a pork chop in shape - like our strip bacon plus the Canadian bacon piece added back into what would have been "back bacon". The strip bacon we have is also sold in England but is called "Streaky bacon" and considered low end and only "streaked" with meat among the fat, so really and English Back Bacon Rasher is really like our strip bacon with the the Canadian bacon part left in - more meaty. The things you learn here, I'll soon have to do a piece on table etiquette and silver service layout with all cutlery used in dining, not only will LJs be great woodworkers, but they will also be affluent in other fine things in life.
I hope you all have a great day, and I apologize if the smell of my bacon butty wafting it's tantalizing aroma your way makes you hunger for a good meal start of the day ….. sorry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No need to share meds Rex. Hell, I don't even take my own until I absolutely have to.

Good to see you up and around early this morning. I've already been up and out the door this morn. One of my sons is in a gifted program at school called GATES. They take field trips to different places that other kids don't get to go to. I think it's great. It feels sort of like an extra incentive to these kids that are doing so well. Today, they are going to the Mississippi coast to some huge museum. I had to have him at the school at 5:15. He won't get back till after five this evening.

So anyway, I asked him what he wanted for breakfast before he left and he said waffle. I looked, but we had no frozen waffles. Funny thing is, I don't remember buying any either since I don't like frozen waffles. I sure wasn't going to make any either. So he and I ran off to Waffle House and got us a waffle. It was a bonus for me. I love their waffles, but my blood sugar would go crazy if I eat a whole one by myself. So he and I split one. I had coffee and he had hot chocolate.

You need to put up that table etiquette post quickly Rex. I often have no idea what to use for what. My wife got mad at me last time I eat a steak in a restaurant. The steak knives were so dull I could have made a better knife out of wood. So I used my pocket knife. That wasn't really what upset her though. What she didn't like was the fact that I wasn't using a fork. I often cut a steak and poke it with the knife, pick it up on the end of the knife, and stick it in my mouth. Apparantly she felt this to be inapprpriate behavior in a restaurant.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood Moooooorniiiiiiiiiiing Lumber Jocks!!!

HamS,
They say a job well done, need never be done again. Who came up with that lie? If it were true, I'd only mow a lawn once, wouldn't need regularly scheduled haircuts or have to sweep up the shop!!!
Hope you have a safe trip to Cinncinatti. Can trolls be trained to clean up the shop?

Rex,
Don't worry about "boring" us! For one, it reminds us (me), that life ain't all that bad considering what others need to deal with. Your "ramblings" are not depressing or boring, just a glimps into the challenges you are dealing with. Dealing with in fine fashion I might add, and if it helps you to wax poeticly (comically corny)......Wax On, Wax Off!!!

I too, fell asleep at the wheel last night! (I'm still blaming Marty for that!! Lol.) I saw most of The Woodright's Shop, "Mind Over Miters" was the segment. Didn't really see much of the Turning Workshop. Which is really no harm, no foul, as I don't turn. Don't have a lathe, does that mean I NEED to acquire one???

I'm in a "hurry up & wait mode" for the entire day. The ever prompt & customer service driven cable company, Comcast, has said they will be here between 9:00AM & 11:00AM, to repair the pixalated service I have been experiencing. Of course, the "Matrix" inspired clitches have corrected themselves, now that repair service is scheduled!!! Go fiqure!!
I am also waiting on Mother Nature, to release falling flakes of snow this afternoon. The question to be answered is, do I need to plow, snow blow & shovel or do I just need to apply salt to the properties we maintain. Only Mother Nature knows…....

I hope everyone slept well (except Marty), dreamt BIG and has a great "NON-Stumpty Day" ahead of them!!! I'll be here sitting here waiting…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi William, nice to see you up and about waffling off with you son, sounds like he deserves the trip.
As far as meds go I try to take the least possible and often cut doses and check with the doc if they see that doing so is bad for me, otherwise I go through a sort of weaning process of my making while sharing with the docs so they can let me know if it's working out OK.. I am very conscious about over medicating, which I think a lot of people suffer from. Medication, I believe falls into 2 categories, 1. You need to take it because your system needs some help to get back on par, then stop taking it. 2. Medication necessary to fulfill a function taken away by surgery to overcome the loss of a body component or system, these you have to always take, but you can look at the dosage from time to time. Over medication is just as harmful as no medication. Generally I like to take the least amounts of medications as possible and make the body do it's own work.
I have some RA in my knees and they finally, after trying several alternatives put me on Naproxen, which worked and I have since got the dosage down to 1 pill a day. I don't use Vicodin anymore, but have some handy ….just in case.

Years ago, I got myself a cook book out of my interest and necessity of being able to cook. I purchase a book called "Mrs Beeton's Book of Cookery and Household Management", it really was a fantastic book, and frankly, you would never need any other book on cooking and all connected items. The original book was published in the mid 1800's. Mrs. Beeton was a real person and she was the cook to one of those well heeled Victorian households just like you see on TV in Upstairs/Downstairs and the current PBS Downton Abbey. Being the cook then was a horrendous task, you cut all your meat, selected the vegetables from local farms etc., no going to the 24/7 grocery store for anything, in other words the cook controlled all aspects of food.
Not only that, but she had to know what utensils to use and which were best, what to serve in, what crockery and cutlery was required for a certain meal, and above all else, etiquette, how you behave, what staff should do, how you address people …... heck masses of "correctness" which although some of it is amusing by today's standards*?, it leaves you no doubt how doing everything "properly" was the only way tolerated. A most excellent book with the most excellent and old fashioned cooking and recipes using fresh ingredients, from simple snacks and sandwiches to lavish zillion course banquets. Of course all the instructions to make any one of these meal functions a hit is given, right down to invitations and flower setting…...everything. You only ever need this book. Not sure what later printings contain, but I know the 1970's editions were still like the original. Be aware that the Mrs. Beeton is now a trademark used for stuff the real Mrs. Beeton would not approve of…so be careful.
Jeez, that's made me hungry. Excuse me while I ring for the butler and ask the kitchen to make me anothe Butty ….... oh and of course, some more coffee with cream and rock sugar ....... stirred - not shaken.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William & Marty-* About those machines William mentioned… A few weeks ago I built what I call a "Multi Joinery Machine". It uses a pantograph (which Wendall also uses for his Pantorouter), but it also has an X-Y sliding table, and a duplicating ability. It actually does everything the Pantorouter, Slot Mortising Machine and 3D Router Pantograph does, all in one machine. It might be worth waiting for episode #25 before you build any of those machines.

*(Actually, if you are in a HUGE hurry, I can get something about it ready in a week or two…)*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning everyone…

*Rex*, pass the bacon…

*Randy*, We hit our 2900 by 11:00 last night with no problem. And I slept well in case you were wundering 

*Stumpy*, I'm impatiently waiting. (just kiddin') Although if you want to send me an early preview on the plans, I'll be happy to give you a review for the show


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish Rob would get done playing with his brass… I'd like to know what the score is…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, Don't forget to make a left at Indy. If you come this far south, You'll have to stop at Walmart and buy a new GPS. Although I am glad to hear you're coming this way. I need to cut up a couple of sheets of 3/4 inch oak ply and could use a hand with it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's your hand Box


----------



## boxcarmarty

A 4×8 sheet panel saw… Now that's something that I've been tossing around. One of these days I'm gonna get it figured out and build me one. Then I'm gonna figure out where to put it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Rex, I knew I could count on you when everybody else would run at the thought of work…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Panel saw?

That's episode #63…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, here is your next project. Pull up a chair 'cuz you're gonna be awhile…..

53-year-old Sergei Bobkov has patented a unique technique of creating amazing sculptures out of Siberian cedar wood-chips.
"It's not very interesting to do what others can. To create something out of nothing in a completely new way is far more inspiring". This is how Sergei Bobkov explains the unique form of art that he created. He says many people compare his artworks to taxidermy, because they both look so much like the animals they replicate, but Sergei believes they are as different as light and darkness. Whereas taxidermy is all about death, his wood-chip art symbolizes life.
This resident of Kozhany , Russia , has developed his very own technique, that prevents wood-chips from falling apart in time. After creating about 100-150 chips, from 2-3 inch long cedar stick, he puts them in water for several days. Then, making use of his surgical precision, he carves the chips into any shape he needs.
Sergey has been doing this for some time now, but he has only created 11 wood-chip sculptures. That's because just one of these incredible artworks takes around six months to complete, at a work rate of 10 to 12 hours a day, with no days off. Sergei Bobkov focuses on wildlife creatures, and he studies their anatomy for months, before starting work on a sculpture.
Even though he was offered $17,000 for his wood-chip eagle, Sergei's Bobkov declined, saying his art is not for sale.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Do you think you can have the panel saw ready by this weekend? I'd really like to see it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, why not… I'll just put that dovetail jig on hold… Oh wait, William will be angry…

I was hand dovetailing the carcass for the tool cabinet this morning. I was doing the pins first and was at the stage where I used a fret saw to cut out the waste between them. I was half way through when I realized I was cutting off the pins instead of the waste…. I suppose that will give me something to talk about on the show…

Back to the shop…


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's called a reverse dovetail…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Just watched Tommy Mac! My inspiration of the day, or realization that…. I"M NOT WORTHY!!!

Marty,
I was wondering, just don't care! Lol.

Stumpy,
Panel saw! I'm planning one for my garage. When EXACTLY will that air?? Just kidding!


----------



## DIYaholic

My wait for the "Cable Guy" is over, it wasn't Jim Carrey, I was very disappointed. ;~(
He ended up switching out a splitter & a length of cable from the pole to the junction box. I'm now ready for when Stumpy hits the BIG TIME and graces the "real" airwaves! Lol.

Mother Nature has made her appearance, it is spitting droplets of water & tiny flakes of snow! I must go fill up the other truck with salt. Then wait a little to see what developes.

While waiting I was able to measure out wiring & supplies needs for the electrical for my air cleaner. I also cut & filed the ends of the piano hinges for the access panels for the motor/blower & filter compartments.

That's all I have time for. Not sure how much LJs or shop time I'll have today. We'll see!

I'll see ya, when I see ya. Until then, play nice in the sandbox.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I got a head start this weekend. I got the video out of the way. I did it at work. Posted it then took a half a day off. Now its shop time. I fear I will be spending a lot of time with the wife this weekend so I want to get it while the getting is good.




I need to tweak it so the shavings are yet to come.


----------



## BTimmons

I don't really have much to add to the conversation here, I just want to say how much I like this series so far, and I'm glad there are plans for many more episodes! Keep doing what you're doing, Stumpy.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Brian. Chime in most of us are friendly. We have to keep William on a short chain. But its all good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*IT WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I figured out the problem with the dovetail jig fingers and it was a simple fix! I didn't have to remake them all, I just had to trim one of the dimensions a bit. It's funny, but I think I landed on the accurate design of these fingers by accident! But now that I got it, I can measure them and adjust the sketchup model accordingly. Sometimes it takes a LOT of fiddling to get it right, and it's a great feeling when you finally get it!

Now I wish I hadn't cut all those dovetails for the tool cabinet by hand! I should have waited until the machine was done!

I also tried out the sliding dovetail feature of the machine and almost wept. I think I may use it to cut all my dados with a router too instead of a table saw from now on!

If we weren't having a blizzard outside I'd hop in the 'ol truck and go get some beer to celebrate! (I have some in the fridge, but is "light beer" really considered beer?)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- That is a great video! Thanks for posting it! Lately I've been so busy that I haven't ventured outside this thread to see what else in on LJ's, so I'm glad you brought it to us!

I REALLY want to make some hand planes, but it's one of those things that keep getting put off. When I do the hand plane shows later this summer, would you consider helping me out? Maybe you could contribute some video content, or perhaps we could do an interview?

*Brian*- You don't have to have "much to add to the conversation here", Roger rarely has anything useful to add and Randy was asked to stop coming in here weeks ago… that doesn't stop any of them from posting! So come on, join in the fun! Sometimes we even talk about woodworking!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy first I am glad you got your rig working. Second your on. Anything you need, I will gladly help. Anything…....almost, you can't have my dogs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congrats on your success!

If you leave the door unlocked then anybody can just stroll right on in!!! I thought about joining that "Handplane Dream" club, but I wouldn't join ANY club that would have me as a member!!!

Brian,
Come on in…...The water's fine!

Dave,
I left a comment an your blog, but it bears repeating: The plane came out looking Great! Video earns 2 Thumbs Up!


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty I heard your plea so here it is

Hand Planes - 10,135 posts
Stumpy's Koffee Klatch - 2,963 (including this one)
Intersection in - 7,172

As near as I can tell (I think I found my last update) we have gained by 96 posts in almost three days.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I have the same router. I like it a lot.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think, if we REALLY apply ourselves, we can catch the "handplane" thread in as little as two years!

Editing video this evening. Gonna be a late night. Look for the show tomorrow morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumps.
I can't wait for the Dovetail machine plans. I want then NOW!
Seriously, I'd rather you get them right than to get them quick.

As for the other jigs you mentioned, no hurry. Overload me in new plans and I usually wind up overloading myself in the shop and causing my self to be laid up for days or weeks. So making me wait is a good thing, for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'm sorry for all the shameless plugs I make here Stumpy.
Here goes another one.

I've been busy today. 
I finished this. 
And I started and finished this.

I actually used the first one to work on the second one.

.

Now I'm off to town. I gotta get to the grocery store. These dang kids keep saying they're hungry. I don't know what their problem is. They act like the NEED to eat or something.


----------



## HamS

Back from my road trip, that was fast, but we found the answer to one of our system problems in the first seminar so it was worth it.

I do have a wood working question though. I realized that I have lots of nice strong wood in the firewood pile, but am not sure how dry it is. My current method is "if it has been in the barn for a year per inch of thickness it is dry. However: the firewood pile has not been here nearly that long. I am thinking of a project that could make sould use of some of the firewood. 
Stumpy: an idea for another contest, what can you make out of only firewood. Of course the definition of firewood might be somewhat elastic knowing some of us here.

Anyway, my question is this: Can I plane up and glue up wood that is not green, but is not necessarily fully dry and maintain the integrity of the glue joint as the wood fully drys? My joinery will be such that almost all the glue joints are long grain to long grain with no cross grain joints to speak of. The only cross grain would be doweled and able to move anyway. Most of this firewood is white oak slabs from the sawmill. I am managing to salvage board size pieces from one in fifteen of the slabs, If I had the big band saw, I might be able to salvage more, but I don't have a band saw. What thing you? I intend to use TB II, but could use polyeurethane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Looking forward, (can one look backward toward the future?) to seeing last weeks show! Lol. JK. I really am anxious to see the show.

William,
What a busy little beaver you have been today, Saw assembly, project posting, blogging & another fine project! Made me tired just reading it all!


----------



## superdav721

IMO Ham can you not get it near milled thickness and sticker it for 6 months or so? I would be scared to try it. Reason, if you glue two boards together and they cup in opposite directions. The glue joint would hold and this would stress the wood to the point of splitting. I have not tried this nor no of any one that has. You may want to look at green furniture making. Those guys make stuff while its still green and use the shrinkage of the wood to there advantage.
My 2 cents


----------



## HamS

Yeah I could wait. I might try something small, just to see how a glue up behaves.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mother Nature has kindly treated The Champlain Valley to a snow event. That means I have to to work now. It is time for me to clear some walkways of snow, maybe clear some parking lots and salt said walks & lots. Before I go , I must brew some "William GO-GO Juice" pack some snacks.

All I can say for now is "See Ya"!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- Harbor freight sells a really cheap moisture meter. You should get one and they you'll always know if the wood is dry enough!

Your question depends on "how dry". If it is green, forget about it. If it's less than a year since it was standing, it's green. If it's a year old and only an inch thick, make sure you mill it evenly on each side and don't make anything that you would be devastated if it all twisted and cupped later.


----------



## superdav721

Randy sounds like you are on call and will be busy a while.


----------



## superdav721

Hey everybody Roger got a badge.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay competition issue with Hand Plans forum

Hand planes is averaging 31.21 posts per day
Stumpy's Klatch is averaging 29.76 posts per day

At this rate we will lose ground and never catch up.

POST MORE MUST POST MORE


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## superdav721

Rob do you crunch numbers in the real world?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And point forty…..........

HEY!
How do I poost a .45 post so we'll be even with them at least?

Awe, forget it. Here's a whole post and we'll be ahead.

.

So now get back to our regular rat killing and we'll be ahead today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just stepped in for a few moments. The Mrs. is home tonight. Trying to spend time with her…..

*Rob*, Are you sure on that count? I post 29 per day on here myself 

*Dave*, I'll catch your show in the morning with the Stumpy show…..

*William*, Congrads on the badge…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey Marty…............BYe Marty….....
Ya gata do what ya gata doo…..


----------



## superdav721

Head count
Marty is out with the MS's
Stumpy has got film on the cutting floor.
Rex probably don't feel to hot
Randy actually had to go to work
William is feeling frogy
Rob is counting posts
Ham is holding a saw and looking at his firewood funny.
I havent seen Roger since he got off in the wood wine pretty good.
We have had a couple of new guys stop by.
New guys, What WOOD you do?
Oh my this will be an interesting night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ribbit! Ribbit!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!

Seriously, now that I've made that non-funny movie reference, I guess I need to go see what the hell ya'll are talking about. I seen a link earlier to do with badges. I'll start there. Be right back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ooooh, I get it now.
I seen Roger's badge.
Marty doesn't know his Rogers from his Williams, unless I'm missing something.

Congrats Roger.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Looks like the room is all ours Super. So I have an idea that's been on my mind.

Do you remember the piece of black walnut you gave me?


----------



## superdav721

What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Investment Tips for 2012
Watch for these consolidations in 2012:
1. Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R. Grace Co. will merge and become: Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace.
2. Polygram Records, Warner Bros., and Zesta Crackers join forces and become: Poly, Warner Cracker.
3. 3M will merge with Goodyear and become: MMMGood.
4. Zippo Manufacturing, Audi Motors, Dofasco, and Dakota Mining will merge and become: ZipAudiDoDa.
5. FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become: FedUP.
6. Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become: Fairwell Honeychild.
7. Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become: PouponPants.
8. Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become: Knott NOW!
And finally….
9. Victoria 's Secret and Smith & Wesson will merge under the new name: TittyTittyBangBang


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You kow its been in hiding ever since you gave it to me because I didn't want anyone (my brother) messing with it. I've been reluctant to use it because most of my projects winds up in someone else's possesion. 
I'm hoping to start on this train soon that will be MINE. So I'm thinking I might cut it up and use it for the darker accent pieces on it. I have a bandsaw now that I can get the maximum amount of usage out of that one piece.


----------



## superdav721

Rex is back in full force.
PouponPants, Knott NOW funny stuff Roger
Now William, do that board Justice, here are the other pieces.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*LITE BEER*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*REX IS BACK!
REX IS BACK!
Hey everyone! REX IS BACK!*

A few things stand out Rex.
#5. Why not. Everyone else is fed up with both of them.
#7. That is too funny. It won't be funny though for the guy that gets poop on his poupon pants.
#9. Titty…........Titty…..........Titty….........

What were we talking about?
My mind went off somewhere's else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You've seen my work Super. I think I will still bow at the beauty of that wood still.

I was more wanting your opinion of the idea though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry guys came back from the shop about 3:30 for a sandwich, dropped off and had one of these - just woke up:


----------



## superdav721

Book match it. That board is *HARD* The tree was downed over 200 years ago. Its brittle to. Test out that new band saw. If you muff it up I don't want to know.


----------



## superdav721

Roger are you feeling ok?
Thats the weirdest mounted knight I have ever seen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm thinking of just accent pieces though. I'm thinking crosscut just what I need off the bottom straight edge, use the bandsaw to break it down to get what I need, and I'll still have enough left for another small future project.


----------



## superdav721

That sounds cool. Accent what?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I'd comment, if I knew what to say.

You are a helluva a man. It is hard for anyone to make me speechless.


----------



## superdav721

Break, smoke, coffee….brb
Oh
*WOOD*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Inside the car of the model, I don't know what the plans have yet, but I'm thinking I'm going to do it up real nice in miniature as a luxury cabin car. My thought is to use real light wood for seats and such. Then the black walnut pieces for such as chair railing and light fixtures. 
Outside the car, I don't know yet. I've seen the pictures of it, but haven't got the plans in hand yet to study over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, Super is breaking up some smoking coffee. That's my cue to put on another pot. So give us something else while we're gone Rex.
Try to make it something us **************************************** will understand this time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD …... that was my nightmare.
Went to the shop earlier today and continued to do a lot of things that seems to show invisible results, but I did get some things done and SLOWLY stuff is getting uncovered/found and put in it's place - or a place made for it. I'm satisfied with my progress even though there is nothing visual to justify it.
I spent 6 hours there today, came back to the house about 3:30, had a sandwich and then crashed. Been feeling OK, but know the first side effect has kicked in - the rear sluice gate is stuck on open - it'l only last a couple of days though.
Going to have some supper now, but will be monitoring between mouth-fulls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I've been where you are. Just getting into the shop is a accomplishing feeling if you haven't been able to in a while.
Please don't feel you have to show proof to us. Just knowing you're getting there is good news on its own.


----------



## superdav721

Guys if we are letting our laundry hang out. I don't even know if I have ever told William this but I have had a heart attack about 8 years ago. I was 35. It brought a whole lot of what I do to a halt. I am medicated but the pain is there most days. I did what they asked, took all the tests and even with good insurance it cost me $16,000. They never could really pin down the exact problem. They wanted to do some experimental stuff but I turned it down.


----------



## superdav721

William you had post 3000


----------



## superdav721

Here is what I have been working on, a coffee table for the wife. walnut and maple.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No you never told me that Super. 
Heart attacks effects everyone it touches. I've had two. My wife thinks its a good reason for me to slow down. I think it's a reason for me to live every day as my last.

On that note, the first attack was referred to as a mild one. After that I thought that if that was mild, I'd hate to feel what a more severe one felt like. About nine months later, I did. I've got the heart issues (medication) under control. They did determine my problem though. On top of all my other health problems and bad habits, it was mostly my diet.

So I went on their diet for almost a year. It worked. I came out the other side in better shape. Well, almost. After eating all that bland food for so long, and the fear that my favorite foods cause me now, I have no appetite. I eat when I feel I have to or my wife makes me. I don't remember the last time I actually felt hungry.

I agree with you on the experimental stuff. I have gotten to a point where I never let doctors do anything to me till they answer plenty of questions, I research it and ask questions elsewhere, and it has a long enough of successful history behind it. I think I had a third heart attack once. It was long before my first doctor declared one. It was caused by a medication that had only been on the market a couple of months. There are doctors and medicines out there that can mess you up quick. So I want a track record before I put it in me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a nice table Super. I have got to get my hands on some walnut. I've worked with a few small pieces, but never have had enough to really do a decent project with it.
Where do you get yours?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, since I'm sure you're fixing to tell me Pickens, how much $?


----------



## superdav721

Pickens, we have got to take a trip together. The next project you sell. Take that money call me and we will go to Pickens.


----------



## superdav721

William go here, and everybody else to. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35253#first-new


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a deal. I've been wanting to go. You gonna help me remember to bring wet whipes for my drool?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can you believe I've found two projects in the Deltagram that I want to do already?


----------



## superdav721

Cool deal. OK bed time. We will check you guys sometime on the flip.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night Super. I'll be up for a while. Wife is at work till two.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to hear about your heart problems SD, not everyone lets others know about things like this and I believe it is always best to lay your cards on the table. We are ALL flawed in some way or the other and some of our flaws can floor US at times.
We can be flawed for many different reasons and situations, we as human beings are still evolving and some of our vital components are not used anymore, while others become severely lacking as our environment changes, and a good deal of our flaws are created by our bodies not being able to keep up with the ever quicker changing environment we live in.
Our body is just a fantastic machine if you will, some parts don't work up to spec, some wear out quick, some stop working, some suffer from maintenance, some are just Lemons (obviously have a large Chinese made parts content).
One thing that I believe is causing the most consternation is the food chain; too many chemicals that adversely effect the body system because it was not built to run on chemical substitutes. We can't control what the food chain supplies contain - although we should be able to do this, so we just are just open to all these diseases and problems which we have to learn how to manage, if not correct.
There is no shame in being flawed, you may be flawed in some ways and brilliant in others,-- SD is a sickie but bloody fantastic artisan woodworker…...balance. I may be sick too, but I'm so good looking! 

The main thing is, if you have heart problems, knee problems, bone problems, diabetes, dementia, cancer or just hot flashes ….. for goodness sake, limp, crawl, use a walker, take an ambulance, do whatever you have to do and get to the Shop. It's a place where you can be Whole once again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well stated Rex.

You did help me figure out my biggest problem too. We are all machines who's parts wear out. I need new brake pads.

Good night all. I'm giving up. Ole Rex is the man. I just can't hang with him. He chases something all night long. I just don't have the energy at the moment to figure out what that something is.

Light switch is yours tonight Rex.

Please sign us off the air with one of your brilliantly poised commentaries.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I guess it's up to me to close up the shop tonight while other lessor mortals have collapsed like nine pins in a breath of wind. I'll just go by the workshops to make sure all my buddies shops are safe and secure, turn off the coffee pots and create rude effigies from the mass of sawdust abandoned everywhere.
First stop @ William's shop …...Geez, looks more like a sandwich shop on wood steroids. Oh well I suppose he knows what he is doing???, expect he'll be up late in the morning.
So this is Stumpy's hide out? For God's sake that accordion music is really bad, how can he think straight with on all the time. Wow, what a load of discarded projects?.....Mk1, Mk2, Mk3 …......all the way to one market YESSSSS! I'll just collect up the rabbet currants, mix it with the chicken do-do and add it to his coffee pot, maybe he'll think he's drinking choc full 'o nuts in the morning.
Yeah, this one is obviously Super's hidey hole …..... there's the defibrillator and the pile of projects all marked RUSH JOB. I'll slip a couple of 81mg Aspirin in his morning pot, so he can keep multi-tasking all day long.
Wow Box, whatever do you do here? don't look like the place has been used all day …... but there's a distinct Chanel odor lingering …....mmmmmmmm.
It's getting too late and tiring for me to check up on any of the other guys shops tonight, sorry, hope you find your shops still there in the morning. I've left the keys with HamS.

So until tomorrow, I bid you all a Good Night, sweet dreams, and don't forget to get up early in the morning to go home to your own house. 

P.S. I did go by ZZ's shop but he is obviously away somewhere, there wasn't a speck of sawdust anywhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

Posting from my Plow/Salt Truck on my phone, just to say *WOOD*!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning, half a pot of coffee down already. Today starts the big visit.

Yes I crunch a lot of data everyday.


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys, good luck Rob.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning Ham, Rob, Randy,*

*Dave, William, Rex*, You guys did well. You hit the 3000 mark last night. We've been running over 100 post a day for the past 3 days…..

*William*, You have a badge on your bandsaw….. I also have some box elder here if you need some light wood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*GOOD MORNING VIET…......*

Oh, wrong place. And a very bad movie reference at that.

Good morning fellow limberjerks.
How are you all today?

Thank you for your commentary last night Rex. I knew you were the man for the job.

Marty, either it showed up late on my computer. Or you are very good at predicting the future. I see I do in fact have a badge now. I just don't know what to do with it. As much as I appreciate the recognition, I still liked the old projects section better. I miss it. I don't compain like some people do though. It's a great site overall and I am not going to sweat something like that.

DY, even though I didn't post the question, I figured you did crunch numbers in the real world. Either that or you are very OCD about the great HPOYD and the SNTAW (Stumpy Nubs Tilt-A-Whirl) intersection.

Good morning Ham. Sorry I aint saying more. You didn't give me much to work on there.

DIY, pay attention. You're gonna wreck the truck. Don't you know that phones and driving don't mix?

.

I'll have you all know that I feel pretty good this morning overall.
I think I'll go to the shop sometimes today, but I don't plan on doing much (yea right. ya'll know me). I do hope to employ the kid's help and get her clean today. I can't have Rex coming in the middle of the night and finding a dirty shop. Other than that, I'm thinking about sitting back and looking at magazines today. I got boxes and boxes of old woodworker's porn from KTMM last week. I need (or want to very bad) to look through them. There are old issues of WOOD magazine in there, which is one of my many favorites.

I hope ya'll have as much of a non-productive day (or whatever makes you happy) as I plan on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Marty,*
The box elder would be great for the project. I will have to get back with you on it though. My finds are going to be running low next month, and that's bad considering next month isn't even here yet.

But hey, if you can predict the future, maybe you know how to make it magically appear here.

Seriously though. I appreciate the offer. Let me get into the month of March and see if I can swing shipping charges.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all. Look at me, up at a decent hour, the coffee is great but the birds seem to be on strike.
Hope I can go to the shop a little today, I'll have to wait and see though. I did my night watchman duty last night and went by most of your shops to make sure the lights and coffee pots were turned off, oh that reminds me, stumpy make a fresh pot, trust me throw what's in the pot away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was sure to make me a fresh pot when I read that you'd been visiting shops Rex. I wasn't sure what you may have done to my coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I laced it with steroids, Vicodin and prune juice. Thought it would create a spring in your step.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or a run in my hose?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* Here's a look at my scrap bin. There is a piece of box elder that can be seen in the middle. I also have some with red in it. (as seen in the box lid) Just let me know what size you need and anything else that you see in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Here's a little something I thought you might be interested in…

California vintners in the Napa Valley area, which primarily produce Pinot Blanc, Pinot Noir, and Pinot Grigio wines, have developed a new hybrid grape that acts as an anti-diuretic. It is expected to reduce the number of trips older people have to make to the bathroom during the night. The new wine will be marketed as PINO MORE…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Box,*
Interesting development, but I'm afraid these entrepreneurs have been eclipsed in this area.

In this new method, that does not necessitate wee hours bathroom trips, you can actually produce a much more robust and flavorful beverage according a variety of ingredients consumed and share with WW friends. My favorite is Chiteau de Plonk Rose which has a bouquet like an Aborigines' armpit. Goes well with freshly cut cheese.

Here's how it's made, note the neat spigot for single glass servings. Enjoy


----------



## superdav721

Mornin wood workers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's Stumpy, I miss my Saturday morning cartoons…..


----------



## superdav721

If you haven't seen him chances are he is editing the show or taking his monthly bath. It is Saturday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now I am worried. I just hope Stumpy got my message to empty his coffee pot. Will any of you guys volunteer to give him mouth to mouth resuscitation?


----------



## superdav721

Nope, I got a plunger though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can bring a shop vac…..


----------



## superdav721

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/10392604
Streaming Live by Ustream


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back. Just finished a 16 hour shift plowing, salting, shoveling & blowin'snow! I don't have the energy to read what transpired in my absence. I hope everybody played nice & no fights broke out. I get to sleep for 5 hours & then back behind the wheel to salt. Luckily it will only be a 2 hour shift this time. So, if ya gotz anythang good to say, you had better sez it fasterly, as me eyes have revolted and are already shut.

Time for mmmmmmmmmms''e to east dimmerrrrr ~~~~~~yhg /


----------



## StumpyNubs

The show is something like 25 minutes long, so I am cutting it in half. The first half (which is about the dovetail machine) is uploading now, and will be on LJ's in about a half hour. The second half will now become episode #12 (which is all about hand cutting dovetails) and will air next week.

Now that I have two shows done… what will I do with all my free time next week?


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's ready to go… so go watch it...


----------



## HamS

GReat show


----------



## superdav721

A very impressive episode Stumpy. Your ingenuity is amazing.


----------



## superdav721

where did everbody go? Stumpy posts a show and you guys take a nap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I took a nap! Ya gotz a problem with that? After a 16 hour night behind the wheel, I needed one. Besides, old dogs are suppossed to be put to sleep. Well, that what our WW IDOL Stumpy says. Lol.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I spend my time at work in a room with no windows compiling researching and crunching (or as we call it - analyzing ) a very wide variety of information. Some might call my job "oxymoronic"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good show Stump, I almost reached for my credit cards on that one…..


----------



## superdav721

Wake up Randy.
Rob as long as you are happy with what your doing.
Here is what I got done today.




































Plus I cleaned the yard, sharpened the kitchen knives, hung mirrors, and fixed a nightstand.
All while trying to keep up with my grandson.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Thanks for the wake up call. Time to go check a few properties & see if they need salting.

I've got literaly, a ton of SALT, but no pretzels or beer to go with it! What's a guy to do.

Must fly, see ya on the flip side.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - if you did that line of work around here you'ld have a ton of shop time….for the first time in recorded history the Charlotte NC got no snow this year (so far at least)


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - I like it quite a bit actually … not as much as shop time lately but I do like it …you could say its been the family business for several generations … One of my ancestors worked for Nathanial Greene during Revolution even


----------



## superdav721

Rob wow. Family history that far back. Cool.


----------



## HamS

Rob you must be in Military Intelligence if it is oxymornonic.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went into Woodcraft today and told them I wanted to see those $75 sanding blocks. They didn't have them is stock, but the guy laughed about it. He said he sometimes take out one of the routers from the display case and caresses it and says to himself "so this is what $700 feels like…" (True story!)


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - you're quicker than some I've worked with in the past ….me team is pretty darn sharp even if I've been in the service longer than they've been alive (some are so young the only thing they know about the USSR is the Beatles song)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I would very much appreciate the wood. I love the red in the box top. It reminds me of the opposite of some of the cedar pieces I've used. 
Here's a word of advice though.
Never (*NEVER*) say "just tell me what else you want in my scrap bin" to a wood hoarder. I want it ALL.
I'm serious. I am not joking when ya'll hear me talking about drooling over wood. I will actually wear a bib if I have to, but I love wood.
My most prized possesion at the moment is a piece of black walnut I mentioned that Super gave me. It's hidden in my shop because I will literally kill anyone who touches it. Everytime I think about using it, I get sad at the thought of cutting it.
I actually carress wood. I get goosebumps and feel all squishy inside when I see mahogany burl in some of the mahogany offcuts I have. 
I mean I literally LOOOOOOOVE wood.

However, I will be satisfied with a few small pieces of the box elder for my project. I still have to wait though until I can afford the shipping. That aint today I'm afraid.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gotta go watch the Run & Stumpy show ya'll. Be back in a few.


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- I know how you feel about that piece of walnut. I have a giant pile of walnut cut-offs, all 1-2ft long. Maybe 100 of them. I've had them for 3 years and I HATE using them because I know if I do they will eventually be gone!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I splurged on myself today. 
I loaned someone some money a while back, and they actually came today and paid me back. That's amazing. I didn't even have to track them down. Of course, it's already gone now.

What did I do with it?

There's a small fair in town. I left this evening after the boys (the youngest four) helped me give the shop a thorough cleanup and took them to the fair. I wish I had taken my camera. They had a ball.

That left me with about sixteen bucks.

Then I ordered plans for a future project. It's this cools dovetail machine from this weird guy that has a funny show. I think it's called *********************************** Wood working or something like that. It might be Blue Collar. I don't know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How much do any of you know about PayPal?
Apparantly, they have dropped my credit card for some reason for secondary payment source. I have already ordered the plans from Stumpy. Now it says that since I no longer have a secondary payment source that my payment is pending until the twenty ninth. I don't know if adding my card back now will make a difference. Actually, no more than I use PayPal these days, I'm not even sure I wish to.

Anyway, sorry Stumpy. It looks like PayPal and my bank decided my transaction won't clear tonight. 
I guess I will just have to keep watching your video a few times a day until then.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.flickr.com//photos/lostartpress/sets/72157629455350991/show
MY DREAM CLASS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well well. I was starting to think everyone had already went to bed.


----------



## superdav721

I am about to catch a movie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's one helluva a movie thaat runs away from you. 
Are there any special techniques to catching a movie? Or do you just run faster?


----------



## HamS

Rob,

For me it was not that difficult, the windowless room was the give away. I am a veteran of the USASA (now USAINSCOM having served five years in Field Station Berlin, several in Field Station Augsburg, a tour at Guardrail and a couple of tactical support tours. Primarily as a linguist.

William,

Paypal has been wierd recently maybe they have changed the rules. I tried to sign up for an account separate from my wife (she doesn't need to see EVERYTHING I spend) and it would not let me do it without a transit number and routing to a bank account. I don't give that out for internet banking. I had to send Stumpy money the old fashioned way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I deal with Paypal every day. They are really big on confirming identities, which is why they ask for banking info, etc. I am not a huge fan, but I consider it the price of doing business on the internet these days. I do object to the way ebay refuses to allow sellers to accept checks and money orders. They say it is to prevent fraud, but I think it is just to get more people to use Paypal, which ebay owns. I tell anyone who wants to pay by check or money order to go right ahead.

William, I see you paid with a e-check, which is why it will take so long to clear. I'll still send you your plans this evening. I know you're good for it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Morning, Coffee is poured and the dogs are let out. The only thing that is left is to see what's new in the fashion world of wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a paypal account but haven't used it in so long that it is probably shut down. I'm sure it would have to be updated in order to use it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to an auction yesterday. Not much of interest. Did pick up a hexagon beveled edge mirror for $4 that I will use to build an old style wash stand…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I buy all kinds of stuff at yard sales, etc with the intention of building something around it. It rarely ever happens. Then I end up having a yard sale and getting rid of it…

An good example is the old iron treadle sewing machine base I have (like in the photo I grabbed off google below). I always planned on making a wood top and selling it as a table. I trip over it all the time!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I understand what you're saying Stumpy. I have some cedar beams that I brought back from Tennessee about 17 years ago to make a blanket chest for Deb. It is still stacked in the barn…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a "Pay Pal" account, that I didn't have to give any "Personal Information" to order obtain. When I need to "save" funds for anything, I just use the company credit card and then reimburse my boss, in installments if neccessary! The "Company" also puts ALL the fuel in my personal vehicle (used occassionaly for running work related errands). Hence, I have no problem with rising gas prices.

Marty,
Be careful with that mirror. Wouldn't want you to break it, by dropping it after accidently catching a view of your own reflection!!! Lol.

Stumpy,
Could I borrow $15.00, for a burger, err Dovetail Machine Plans? I'll galdly repay you on Tuesday!

HamS,
I once spent time in a windowless room. It was well appointed with padded walls!!!

The fog, from pulling an all nighter for work, has mosly lifted and I feel much less zombie like. Perhaps today, I'll be able to be a productive (certainly don't want to be reproductive) member of the human race.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If I ever find one of those treadle stand Stumpy, I plan to make a treadle style scroll saw on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the plans, yes I'm good for it. I used echeck because that used to be the easiest way to pay for things on ebay (haven't bought nothing there in about three years) when they had my credit card info listed as a secondary payment source. As long as there is a secondary payment source, even echecks usually go straight through. 
I think I figured out the problem though. When they sent me my new credit card last year (old one expired), the CVS number on the back changed. This is probably what kicked it from PayPal. A reminder or notation of this issue would have been nice to get from PayPal though, BEFORE I placed my order using my now non-backed up primary paymeny source.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It looks like 2012 will be a busy year folks. Like stumpy, I have no definate deadliines set in stone, but here are a few projects I won't to get done before the end of the year.

An Iron Horse model. This one is spedial because I plan to make it for ME. It will have a shelf inside my shop area for me to admire and will NOT be for sale. It doesn't look like much in the photo at the link, but it is a highly detailed four foot long model.

The dovetail machine designed my Lumpy Stubs. I've wanted a good dovetail machine for a long time. Every one I see on the market are either way too expensive for my blood or doesn't do through dovetails. After the bandsaw build, I feel more confident that I'm up to making shop made tools and am now willing to give it a whirl.

The Pantorouter designed my Mathius Wandel. I see a lot of potential for this machine and happen to have a router now that I'm not using. I think this would be a good use for it. This is the same guy who designed the band saw I built.

Refurbish the patio chair I own. They are heavy duty metal frames which are hard to find these days without dropping a small fortune. The plastic strap material for the seats and backs are dry rotted and torn out though. I'm redoing them with wooden seats. I have a neat plan for doing this and already have most of the materials for the job.

I still have to finshed ripping out the cabinet mounted oven in my house and refinish that cabinet with shelves and pantry.

I had planned to redo the headliner in my wife's jeep. I have since decided that I'm tired of redoing that every couple of years and am going to design and installe a wood slat ceiling in it. This sounds crazy, but I come up with this idea sitting on the toilet. That where I always come up with my best ideas.

.

That's just right off the top of my head. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things that I already have lined out for myself. 
Also, a guy I know brought me a rabbit cage yesterday that I'm going to repair for him. This will be done first. Also, he also brought me a twelve gauge shotgun with mant internal parts missing and told me it was a challenge project, for me to see what I could come up with. He wants me to just surprise him. I have a nifty idea for a floor lamp with the the light kit part coming out of the barrel.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Those are some right pretty sandals you have on there Super? When did you go shopping?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You saw wood? I think I saw toe fungus.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off of here to see what I can mess up today. Maybe all you guys won't be asleep tonight. 
DY will be very disappointed when he looks at the numbers from last night. You guys are in trouble. I was here. Ya'll were the ones sleeping on the job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, I want no grief or credit for The lack of posting! I did what I could! Do you know how difficult it is to steer, operate the hendheld joystick, change gears, control the spreader switches, ALL while making a post for LJs with a smartphone???

William,
Looking forward to seeing YOUR train come to life! However, I thought trains ran on a very tight schedule? Lol. The "Shotgun Lamp" sounds like a fun project. Please, make sure there is no ammo in it! Shooting your mouth off, in a post, is one thing, woodn't want a non-WW accident here on LJs! Lol.

I must motivate & run a few errands, I'll check in later, to see what's up.


----------



## superdav721

The other thread didnt go to well either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Lumberjokes,
Sorry I did not get to post yesterday, but all in all, I had a pretty good day as was able to get to the shop for a while.
I will have to see what I am able to do today though, but if nothing else I'll get out a report of the last 2 days "accomplishments" and keep my eye on you all and your antics.
Coffee is good right now and the biggest challenge though now is what can I have for breakfast? I don't see me having eyeballs this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to see you out & about!

A Priority Mail package ended up in my possesion today! What could it contain? I'm expecting several items to arrive any day now. This almost feels like X-mass or my B-day, can't wait to tear the box open!!!! It is from In-Line Industries of Webster, Massachusetts. In the box, is my PALS - Contractor Saw: Precision Alignment & Locking System.

This past week, I've been concentrating on building my air cleaner, when not side tracked by SuperD & hand plane cleaning! With the arrival of my PALS, I must switch gears and finish the clean up of my TS. I need to clean & lubricate the blade adjustment screws, (tilt & raise/lower blade screws). Once cleaned and the PALS installed, I need to work on adding DC capability to the saw. I may finish the air cleaner prior to DC for the TS. It kinda like the question; Which came first, the chicken salad or the egg salad??? I need to have an air cleaner to filter dust from the shop air, but I also need to cut *WOOD* for both the air cleaner and the TS DC upgrade. I do have the ability cut the *WOOD* on the DeWalt 744 TS, but IT AIN'T MY SAW!!! These are the types of delemmas that stop me dead in my tracks, kinda like making the computer, in the movie "War Games", play Tic-Tac-Toe!!

What to do, What to do???? Think I'll walk the halls here at LJU, until I get an answer by divine intervention to my quandary.


----------



## superdav721

What will Randy do? I am glad you are getting your parts.
I am in the shop cutting mortice and tenons.
I love the smell of fresh sawn sycamore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Report of the last 2 days?


> Was we required to do something the past two days


? I'd better get busy then…..

*Randy,* Do the DC & PALS W/744TS ASAP @ LJU…..

*William,* That's a pretty full plate. Never start today what you can forget tomorrow… Those are some neat plans on that train. I may have to try a set of those myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* I also like the 4-6-0 Ten-Wheeler…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*There is a trader amongst us!!!*
That's right someone has been *posting* on another thread, who's name goes unmentioned here in the "Stumpy Zone" Will this scoundrel reveal himself voluntarily, or do have to route him out! Come forward, reveal yourself and the "Stumpy Zone Night Court" may have mercy on your soul (sole of your planes that is)!!!

Marty the PALS & DC are for my (new to me) C'man TS. The DW744 is my housemate jobsite saw.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Daytona 500 is rained out. They will be having it tomorrow. Imagine, all those people, many of whom took the entire week off to go for all the festivities, and when it comes time for the big race, the Superbowl of motorsports, they're told to come back tomorrow. Yah, right… just call the boss and tell him the week off wasn't enough, call the airline and tell them to change your ticket, call the bank to see if you can afford the change fee and the hotel, call to see if you can even FIND a hotel for the night without a reservation…

I have a feeling the stands will be pretty empty tomorrow at noon.

It's getting so a guy can't take his cousin and their eight barefoot younguns out for a good time anymore…


----------



## superdav721

Randy there are three of US that post over there. Sorry. I promise to post ten to one on this one. 
Dave, Stumpy and William have posted over there. 
Do I get a cigarette and a blindfold?


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
You can even have a last meal, provided it contains sawdust. The Governator may even stay your execution, for turning in & testifying against the other "TRAITORS". Your planes though, will become the states property & put up for auction!


----------



## superdav721

Ill burn them before you can sell them. Don tread on me. Power to the people. I cant think of any more. 
If the meal is sawdust I choose walnut with apple and maple on top Fruit and nut wood are yummy smelling when you cut them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Planes to the auction??? That's where they came from… That means I'll have to buy them again…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks for not posting much for a couple of days ….I have been otherwise occupied. lol
I had a real couple of good days Friday and Saturday, spent as much time as I could in the shop, I thought I did a lot, but it just don't show. It was a good time anyway, uncovering stuff that had been almost been forgoten and some surprise tool "hellos" to tools I knew well and some I hardly knew at all. All of them seemed to be pissed with me for leaving them so long and demanded that if we were going to be buddies again, then they insisted on getting maintenance and being spruced up.
I did a lot of picking up (with a picker-up tool) and a lot of moving stuff to where it should be, and wondering what I could do with the stuff already there. Time flew by and I was totally and undeniably shagged out by the time I dragged myself to the house. I was a great couple of days for me.
Today has been a bit "iffy", so I have gone back to looking at and panning stuff ….get ducks in order, plus the occassional nap etc.

After I have had something to eat and also fed the dogs, I'll be back to tell you all about my new chair.


----------



## superdav721

OK my day comprised of. Sanding the coffee table top. (I hate sanding) Then I got the center piece of the table bottom cut and started the mortices on it. The wife is getting flu like symptoms and needed some OTC's from the drug store. So being 65 degree's and sunny. I tossed the youngest girl on the back of the bike and off to town we went. We had to come back the long curvy way. She likes the curvy roads. So do I


















Here is my youngest on the left. Michaella is near 18. She wants to join up when she graduates. I support her.
The other girl is Jessica she is 18. She wants to be a paleontologist. ( i cant believe i just spelled that)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, I am guilty as charged. You'll never take me alive though.


----------



## superdav721

Wow the gangs gathering early. This is going to be a long evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad you're here Rex, Randy has lost control due to lack of sleep and is trying to throw everybody out of Stumpy's and shut down LJU.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't do nearly as much as you today Super. I'll post the little project I done in a moment. 
Our oldest son visited today. I spent about thirty minutes just showing the band saw off to him. 
Then this evening I didn't feel like coming in the house just yet, but i had to cook something for these kids to eat. So when I seen we had weiners, I thought of all the tiny oak scraps from the bandsaw build and my outdoor fire pit. So we had a little quickly planned weiner roast.


----------



## superdav721

I like some hardwood roasted wienies. mmmmmmmmm good. pass the mustard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I built a couple of table tops today. Only to find I was out of wood conditioner. I'll pick some up tomorrow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I like the 4-6-0. I seen plans for that one somewhere. That is a potential future project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, the only way I eat weiners is cooked over an open fire. I can't stand them boiled, fried, or any other way. It's just something about the open fire that makes em delicious though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* The 4-6-0 is at the same place that you got your plans…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's my little project for the day.








You can read more about it here.


----------



## DIYaholic

I watched "Hometime" & a "TOH" rerun this AM, a usual Sunday morning. Then checked a few properties for work. Then a little cleaning on my TS. I assessed parts needed for the electrical for my air cleaner and ventured to the Big Blue Box, only problem was that I forgot .y wallet. I put everything back on the shelf & went to call on some friends. I am now awaiting a free home cooked meal! Did I mention they are both goodies & one is an executive chef. Yeah, it's going to be a great meal.

Gotta go, dinner is being served!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think my puter is on its last leg. It has shut down 4 times in the past couple of days. I then have to wait for it to reboot…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - my father was ASA.

Well the inspection is all but over and the early signs are that my guys did very well in deed. We will get our final official results on Wednesday.


----------



## DamnYankee

I will take a look at our race to the top tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured it would be close by the one I ordered. 
I wasn't sure though. I order from so many different places. The one I order, for example, can be found at 
Wildwood Designs
Woodcraftplans.com
Scroller LTD

I've also seen it in about five other pattern company catalogs I have.

The 32" long 1835 Locomotive is another one I've seen that I think I'd like to do one day.

Other's of interest to me are the
1870s Steam Fire Engine Model
And the 1927 Fire Engine


----------



## superdav721

Marty save your documents and plans, anything important. And reload it. Every 2 or 3 years a reload makes it like the day you got it. It will take time, and be frustrating. Do you only have one computer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just went and took a better look at the 4-6-0 Marty. It is a 29" long model. So it'll be right up my alley too. I like models miniatures with enough size to have plenty of detail without me having to use a magnifying glass to work on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only one right now Dave, I'm waiting on parts for my laptop. When I get it going I'm going to build me a new tower…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I modeled HO scale for 35 years. I decided my eyes weren't what they used to be and switched to the G scale I have now…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob I want you to know I do appreciate all that you do.
My dad was navy 42-45.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what the scale sizes you mentioned even mean Marty. I used to do model cars a lot when I was a lot younger. They were always sized such as 25:1 or similar. So can you tell me what HO and G scale would be in ratios such as that to give me a better idea?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm a marine corp brat. My Dad retired an officer. 33yrs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

HO is 1:87. G is 1:22


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Marty. I understand that a lot better. I tried googling it, but didn't come up with a clear answer as you just gave me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My uncle, who helped raised me for the most part, was a twenty three year veteran. He retired a Sergeant First Class. He often said he would have gotten a lot higher rank if he would have steered clear of trouble more. At the time he retired, it was his third time getting back to SFC. He had been busted back down a couple of times through his career. If his health had allowed, I believe he would have been in the military till the day he died.


----------



## superdav721

I am of the age that when I tried to get in the fact I am tone deaf shot me down. I went 5 years JROTC so i could get out of boot at a e-3. I blew the ASVAB scores out of the water. They wanted me. Now you can be a moron and flat footed and they will take you. They took my son, proof in the pudding. I am proud of him but he is still an IDIOT.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So yes, thank you Rob.
If you were here, I make it a habit to always shake the hand of military men and women. It's just my way of letting them know they are appreciated.

On a similar note, my son Chad wanted to make a career in the Military. It was all he dreamed of since he was small. The proudest day of his life was the day he swore in. Then they wound up booting him back out because of an eye stgmatism that showed up with the physical. It was minor enough that we knew nothing of it and two different civilian doctors say it isn't even worth messing with. He is now looking for a better job than the one he's got so he can get some insurance and get the stigmatism fixed so he can try again to join.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chad did four years JROTC, Super.
I did four years as well. I was turned down because I'm color blind and deaf in one ear. Before that, I had my life planned out to stay in the military as long as I could, just like my Uncle J.C.


----------



## superdav721

Marty did you live all over the planet?
WOOD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The flat footed joke was funny to me Super. That's is the exact reason they turned my brother down in '94. He wanted to join too. That is just something that all men in my family done (or at least tried to) was to do at least one hitch in the military. It was sort of expected of us. My brother and I though wanted it so bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, He stayed here at the Indy base the whole time. He was reserve. He went to San Diego every summer and trained here at Atterbury…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He was in charge of communications here in Indianapolis…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

GREENWOOD


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's where I grew up by the way…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found a picture of Rex. 
What are you doing Rex?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally took my new router for a spin today. SWEEEEEEEEEEET…..


----------



## superdav721

Greenwood where?


----------



## superdav721

Thank you William I am now BLIND!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana, Just had to throw that in for your WOOD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's half way between here and Indy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think Super was thinking the same thing as me. There is a Greenwod, Mississippi too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DOONN'TT LOOOOOOKK DAAAVVE….... Too late


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think there's a Greenwood in about every state…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for all the "hand shakes". It's amazing the percentage of woodworkers I run into that are prior military or at least have significant family ties to it.

However, I don't appreciate the flatfoot jokes (jk) as I am flatfooted (the best jointers don't make wood as flat as my feet). I was enlist Army Light Infantry Scout with them, And got commissioned with them. At my my commissioning physical the doctors were concerned about them, they asked if they bothered me and I said no. They asked if they hurt after long ruck marches I said no more than the rest of me hurt (they chuckled) the then saw that I had "earned" the EIB (could really earn it cause I had switched to MI when I took the test so was wrong MOS). So here I am in the Air Force.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I explained to you this morning on another thread why I find blindness to be a good quality in my friends Super.


----------



## superdav721

I tell my son, I dont speak military acronymes. sorry 
now for something funny
I WANT THIS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DY, it is amazing when I listen to different military men from different time periods how much difference there is in the strictness or lack thereof on entry qulifications. I believe what a recruiter told me once that a lot of it depends on who is in the White House at the time you try to join.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't look him directly in the eyes Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy are you fat yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

EIB - Expert Infantryman Badge.
MI - Military Intelligence (biggest oxymoron in the English language)
MOS - Military Occupational Specialty.

Please correct me if any of these have changed meanings Rob.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Randy is spending time with his *GOODIE* friends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's probably being violated right now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought some Kreg mini tracks. Stopped today and got some toilet bolts and T nuts to make some hold downs. I found that a lid from a whiskey bottle has a inner lip that is slightly smaller than the T nuts. If I epoxy that in after drilling the cap, I can plug the rest of the cap and make a damn fine locking knob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made a couple out of Ocean Spray lids, They worked well…..


----------



## superdav721

First Mrty that was [email protected]^^ funny.
Second cool knobs
Got it William.
When we went to pick Joe up after boot. He would toss in about 4 of those acronyms in every sentence. I was like wtf i'll brb and bion your going to wonder why ole dad btsoom.


----------



## superdav721

Marty you would make a good ***********************************.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hope so, I've been practicing for 53 years…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I've enjoyed it tonight guys, but I have an early doctor's appointment in the morning. Ya'll be sure to keep Rex in line if he comes back tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bring your camera up here Dave, We'll make a video on toilet bolts and knobs. I'll have to empty a few more bottles first…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna have to turn it it soon. I have to meet with my boss in the morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Night all I will leave you with this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a lot of work Dave. I'd rather plug in a power tool…..

Goodnight Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,*

List of things to do if you make it back…

Get the coffee pot ready for morning

Feed the dog

Put the cat out

Turn the lights off

Lock the doors

Put Rex in his cage

And give Rob some impressive numbers to count in the morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Just got home from my friends. They are *FOODIES*, it was a typo, It's hard enogh to post from my phone, let alone edit typos!

Sure, now that I'm here you guys call it "PEE PEE NIGHT NIGHT TIME"!!!!


----------



## sras

Hi guys! I'm sure you have all gone nite-nite, but I just got home from a weekend to visit my son and I had to see what happened on this thread.

I'll have to check out the video later. Congrats on the new episode Stumpy!


----------



## sras

BTW, time for me to go nite-nite.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Steve. I woke up. Marty left the lights on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I woke up too. I won't be up long though. Ya'll keep the noise down so I can sleep. I have an early drive.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry guys, not a good night for me and could not post.
Interesting reading about all the military histories of families. My dad was conscripted in 1936 until 1946 in WW2 and my mom believed he was a sergeant in the Royal Artillery, but it was not until about 1950 when we found out he was really in the SAS. He never talked about his military service, all I know is that he served in North Africa and all over Europe and did not leave Germany until the end of 1946.
I have an appointment with an eye doctor tomorrow, ordered by my oncologist because the chemo is doing a number on my eyes too, so they want to make sure I don't get any permanent damage.

Loved the Pic William, you must have taken it when I was not looking. lol

Don't fret about me guys, this crap is expected, I am not hurting, just "out of it" while the meds have a great time attacking me. I'll be reading your posts and get back in as and when I can until the crap subsides. I owe you all my new chair report.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

Coffe is on and time is flying by. Time to do more remodeling tasks so the shop time is suffering a bit. This weekend I made something I should have done months ago. it is a 24×36 platform that is sturdy enough to support me that is 24" high. It is just the proper height so I can work on the ceiling without straining or standing on a ladder. It makes the drywall work on the ceiling corners SOoo much easier. I looked up the strength of a tubafore for another post a douglass fir tubafore in compression is rated at a working load of 1466 PSI that means four of them can support 23 tons, ought to be strong enough to hold me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings fellow wood maulers,

I trust/hope everyone slept well.

Marty,
I didn't see your instructions until now! As you can see Rex is outof his cage!!! Sorry. HamS made the coffee, but I'll brew more. I fed the cat to the dog, the let the canine out, but don't want to hear anyone say; "Who Let The Dog OUT"!!! I forgot to lock the door and SRAS walk in, got impatient & left!!!

Me haz gotz lotz to do twoday. I need to caulk the tub surround at my *Foodie* friends place, go back to the Big Blue Box to get electric supplies, I even have several "real work" items that need attention. After that it will be shop time!

I'm anxiously awaiting for a shipment from HF; link belt for TS, mobile base for my jointer & a few other toys. Also waiting on SearsPartsDirect to deliver the actual blade gaurd assembly for my TS.

Time for more coffee & a smoke…......


----------



## superdav721

I Cant help it. He said dont do it




Morning all
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA


----------



## DamnYankee

G O O D M O R N I N G C O F F E E K L A T C H!
Coffee in half-drunk!

Now for our regularly scheduled program….

HPOYD = 10,243
SN-BCWW = 3,171
Intersect = 7,072


----------



## DamnYankee

HPOYD is averaging 24.86 posts per day
SN-BCWW is averaging 31.09 posts per day

So working is more productive than dreaming, at least today it is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all, Don't have much time this morning. Have to meet the boss, then back here to the shop for something productive. Have to go to the supply store sometime today, and hope the rest of my sander parts arrive today so I can put that back together…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My New Chair,
Well it arrived. Those nice folks on TV who do everything to get you into a runabout chair, with absolutely no cost to you, delivered my custumized chair complete with a couple of strong instructors to get me "saddled up" and go over the finer points and controls.
Previously I had been in constant contact with the mobile chair company selecting a model that suited my needs and choosing which extras I'd like or need from their vast selection.
Thier regular model- as you see on TV, the L'il Rascal (LR), didn't suit me and was too basic, so I needed something more than the LR base chair. Even the BR model was less than what I wanted, so eventually we settled on their ultimate chair, the OMG-MF model. This sucker lacks nothing and it quite capable of being used on uneven floors and cramped areas as well as places like the Grand Canyon (as they show on TV AD), even war zones.
Propulsion systems on this chair are awesome, it has a high bread engine which believe me does not loaf along, a backup electric motor that accerates 0-60 in 3 seconds - power by a Lithium Ion AAA battery. Auxilliary power is also supplied utilizing Wind Power and locally manufactured Gas.
You big truck guys will be jealous, this chair has duallies, a rifle rack, headache rack, GPS, curb feelers, mooning tailgate and has 23,000 ft/lbs of towing torque - just glad I chose the Texas Edition package.
Of course the chair is absolutely loaded with electronic and other nice gadgets and refinements, here's a few; WiFi, large LED screen, Cray computer, garage door opener, can/bottle opener, microwave, fridge/freezer and surround sound speaker system. Amenaties include, toilet roll holder, teeth bath, snappy crapper seat with ingenious fertilizer spreader, bidet, I/V hanger and a catheta discharge system that poduces a high pressure stream out of the chair's side for yard watering and mosquito control.
So far, this is the best chair I have had so far …... and like the man said, they would do everything to make sure it cost me nothing. Thank you taxpayers.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD(og),
That was a great little video. You even made a cameo appearance!!! You just may be another Alfred Hitchcock.

Mornin' DY,
Sounds like you passed muster, with flying colors!

Must run, but I'll be back. Yes, that is a threat not a promise!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Did you get the deluxe floor mats? Cuz' I think you stepped in something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* Since you have next weeks show ready, Give us the low down on the box joint machine in 2 weeks. I'm interested in seeing what you come up with on that. Is it self adjusting, user friendly, and even a Randy can use it???


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rex it doesn't have a CB? And does it clap on clap off?
The important stuff.
I am happy you have got what you needed.
Randy do you remember the movie he did with the folks in the life boat? Where was his cameo in that movie? I had to watch it 3 times before I found it. This of course was in a time that there was no rewind button on the remote. There wasn't even a remote.
And Ham I want to thank you for your service to.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex- You were reading about the military history "of families" or of YOUR family?

My g-g-g-g-g-great-grandfather fought in the French and Indian War in Pennsylvania and New York, my g-g-g-g-great-grandfather fought in the Revolutionary Way, and had to take our family and flee the Indians who were massacring the settlers in central Pennsylvania during the Revolution, and then he joined General Sullivan's campaign that wiped out the Iroquois in Pennsylvania and New York in retaliation at Washington's request. My g-g-g-g-grandfather fought in the war of 1812, my g-great-grandfather claimed to have fought in the Civil War as a young boy, but no records exist. My great grandfather was born in 1900 so he was just a bit too young for WWI and just a bit too old for WWII, but his brother was part of the "Polar Bear" American Expeditionary Force in Archangel, Siberia at the close of WWI. I have a Mauser handgun he took off the frozen body of an Italian soldier and brought home. My grandfather is a Korean War vet (Navy) and my father is a Vietnam Era vet (Navy).

That's a looooooong history…

Me? I'm thinking of buying an Incra LS Positioner they have on clearance at Woodcraft for $100. Should I pull the trigger?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Box joint machine, Boxcarmarty?

It is screw advanced which gives it microadjustability, like a number of versions I've seen. Except mine incorporates a better sliding mechanism which runs much smoother and doesn't bind up, and it has a quick release mechanism, which I have yet to ever see on a screw advance jig- but I consider vital since it really stinks to have to crank that screw all the way back! It's nice because you also don't have to move the workpiece like a lot of pin based jigs. You just clamp it in place and advance it by turning the crank.

I should point out that, while you do see two wooden gears on the side, they are there only so that I could move the crank up higher than the lead screw is situated on the jig. This is not a copy of Woodgears.ca jig which swaps out different sized gears for different sized joints. I do own one of those jigs, but I never cared for it at all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
No, I was reading what the guys were saying and just posted what I knew about my dad's service.

BTW Got to see the video ….....really good.

If you can find an Incra 17" Positioner for $100 BUY IT IMMEDIATELY

One of my distant relatives fought in the crusades.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- My wife is gonna be ticked off at you for making me go buy that thing!

I hate to buy something like that because I like to make my own things. But that lead screw setup it uses, which is the heart of it's repeatable accuracy, is patented. So it is illegal for me to even make one for my own use.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
Yeah it is a great design, but the old original one has a different indexing. I did a couple of designs based on the old one …..... just the "ratchet" idea for a DP drill hole indexer.

But that new one is more than worth $100.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
I really do enjoy seeing you younger guys experimenting, stretching your mind and designing your dream tools. When I first qualified after school, I was offered an apprenticeship as a Mechanical Design Draftsman at an engineering company (1960) where I served a 5 year apprenticeship which involved 6 month stints in each workshop and mandatory college on day release and evenings. The pay during this period were almost non existant, and I thank God that my parents were there to virtually keep me. When the 5 years were up and I had passed the required technical examinations, I got my Journeyman Papers ….. also got a "coming out" gauntlet to go through, chained to a lamp post and oil and feathers dumped on me. My pay increased zillions % the very next day, I still kept doing courses at college and added a Masters to my Bachelors, then after another 5 years I was admitted into 2 institutes (Mechanical Engineers & Supervisory/Executive Engineers. I worked mainly R&D which I loved, never boring, always something new and experimental.
So why am I telling you all this? Well it's just to say, I have been there and I so applaud the ideas and effort you guys show and makes me wish I was still able to do all that stuff.
Along the way, I have met and worked with some Brilliant Engineers who I have truly been in awe of. The one thing I found in all these brilliant types is how "human" and non assuming they all were, down to earth and ever encouraging the younger generation to follow their dream. As a result, to this day, I don't have much time for blow hards, egomaniacs and elitists. Steve Jobs was a good salesman, but the Woz - was The Man.
I'm rambling on here mostly because that's all I can do at this moment and you have got to know how irritating it is to "sit out" on things I love to do. You guys are my lifeline who keep me in touch with the world I love. I have PLENTY of ideas in my head and maybe pass some on to you guys the "play with"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Rex.

I am no engineer, but creativity runs in the family. My great grand father could make almost anything with a stick welder and a hunk of iron. His brother was a masterful blacksmith. My grandfather was a well driller who spent hours in the evenings designing his own unique tools to solve seemingly unsolvable problems. My father has always been a tinkerer, especial with metal. I suppose I just try to follow in the family footsteps…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, You'll do just fine, the qualifications need are an inquisitive mind, a functional brain and desire … you got what it takes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just called Woodcraft. It's not the Incra LS, it's the Pinnacle premium positioner, which is the Woodcraft branded version of the Incra Ultra Light Woodworking System. Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yesterday I spent two hours just sitting in a chair, thinking about an idea for a guide to help hand cut dovetails. I was so excited about it, the idea was amazing, the concept was simple, and I knew it would work. It's rare when you KNOW something will work before you even make any drawings or models!

Today I saw this…










Yup… it was such a great idea that someone (Veritas) already thought of it! It is the exact same thing I had envisioned, right down to the magnets on the sides and the clamping knob on the front! What a let down…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
For Pinnacle read Woodpeckers, both have a tie with Incra


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Rex- You said you did some designs based on the old positioner (post #3184). What do you mean? What kind of thing did you come up with? I don't expect all the details, but maybe you can point me in the right direction…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ok Stumpy.
I was looking at ways to make incremental stops & lock on the DP and on the TS (BS too)
You need 2 blocks with serrations at required distances, I was doing 1/16 1/8, 1/4 separately - you can combine all if you think about it. The top (or bottom) block/plate would have to lock down on a serration, you can do that with a manual lock down - (fastener) and A little more thought would get you spring loaded and clamp down.
I have 3 pics showing the groove serrations of different sizes, don't forget 2 makes a pair.

I also looked at the thought of using a gear rack system - dbl rack or rack and pinion. Pic of that too




































This is just a method, but it's simple and it works ….....oh yeah you need a CNC too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, you do understand that the pics I showed are the whole board without the serrated rack cut out. You also understand that you cut a rack in half to make the t&b. OK?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
On the serrated ones, all you have to do to get a fast slick increment change is follow these motions; lift, separate with minimal needed directional movement and drop into next set of groove serrations …... just think about it …....springs, lever ….......??
I got the inspiration from a bra ad.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

On a rack type it is very easy to calculate and mark/stop to a set dimension to one turn and "drop lock" to the next full tooth engagement.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is very interesting. Of course, without a CNC machine, cutting that serrated surface would be next to impossible in as fine a layout as it would require (at least 1/32). But then again, if you did them at 1/8", which I don't think would be impossible if one thought it out and made some special table saw jig to cut them, you could then use a threaded rod/lead screw to do the finer adjustment. It would, however, mean that your absolute repeatability is limited to the nearest 1/8". But that may not be that bad for most cuts.

I played around with an idea a year ago using a threaded rod as a lead screw and another threaded rod for the locking mechanism. I built a whole table saw fence system using it. But it was difficult to get them to mesh properly. I gave up the idea when I realized that I was getting dangerously close to patent violation.

I will have to think on this some more…

*In the meantime, I went and bought that one at Woodcraft today. I couldn't help myself. It is made for the router table, complete with a fence, etc. But I have an idea to make the positioner part mobile so it could be used on the table saw, the band saw, the router, the drill press, etc. *

Sounds like a good topic for a show! Wonder how I could fir it into the schedule…

The Pinnacle Version is very similar to the Incra one, in fact they are (as Rex pointed out) made by the same company. However they don't make them with the Pinnacle name anymore, so I had trouble finding a photo online. Here's the Incra version, which is merely a different color and a few other small details:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yea, What he said!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Right on man, the positioner can be used for many different applications and machines.
The Incra thread like adjuster is a honey and yeah you need to watch the patent. I think some of the things out there by Incra and Woodpeckers/Pinnacle are actually using patents from this company http://jointech.com/dovetailjig.htm Their stuff is pretty cool, look at their stuff and you will see the resemblance.
That positioner is going to blow your mind as to what other uses you can put it to, and lest not forget the old original Incra with the serrations, it can be worked pretty well and won't infringe patents.
As far as cutting the serrations, a small cnc router setup will accomplish the task. You need decent V groove bits to suit your "jumps", just play with the depths to give you what you want. It would not take but a few minutes to cut the serrated plates on a cnc …... perhaps you may know someone who can accommodate you on that that. As for material, you can use a good hard wood or some hard "plastic", and don't bother getting that anywhere special, just go to Wal-Mart and get yourself a hard plastic cutting board, it will do the trick and it's cheap.

I'll PM you a REAL task which will sort the men from the boys.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm just along for the ride on this last conversation! It all sounds interesting, but not sure what all is involved.

My "real" job is done for the day!

I will wander the halls here at LJU for a while & then it is shop time. The agenda is to complete the wiring for my air cleaner. Then if time permitting, something else dictated by the flow of inspiration!

TTFN…...


----------



## superdav721

Randy are we going to get a blog on your air cleaner project?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- You know, I have been developing an idea for a quick release on that box joint machine above that involves a lead screw and a nut that is split in half. I think that same idea could be adapted to replace the CNC made plates you showed me.

I believe standard 3/8 threaded rod has 32 threads per inch. A rod coupling is about about 1.5" long. Cut that in half and you'll have a pressure plate substitute that would mesh with the lead screw (assuming that is also 3/8-32). It's similar to my idea of using two rods, but that coupling, which is nothing but a long nut, would have a flat side that could be fastened better to the clamping lever. That would provide a tighter fit when it is pressed against the lead screw and would solve my meshing problem.

It is possible that the patent covers their unique serrated plate/thread combo. Using a split threaded coupling would be a totally different principal since it is an angled thread, not a set of linear ribs. I suppose I'd have to try and track down the patent to be sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am taking pictures through out the build, so a blog is possible. I have to see if it comes out well & works first!!! Then again, I am a responsible person, responsible for EVERYTHING that goes wrong. So, if it turns out to be a POS, then the blog could always be a "What Not To Do" blog!!! Lol.

Rex & Stumpy,
My father was a tinkerer, table top engineer. He was always designing something to do something or improving a a pre-existing design! I come up with ideas, but lack the where withall to bring things to reality.

Such is life, grandiose ideas & little ability to make them happen…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, let me give you a heads up on Acme lead screw and "nuts".
The threaded rod is expensive, but just go out and buy yourself a scissor jack, it'l have a 12" lg x 3/8 acme rod with Acme threaded fittings you can use. A jack costs less that $5, just a 12" acme rod will cost you way over $20…................


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. We are ALL designers and tinkerers even though we may not think so. It does not matter how well the first pass comes out because there is no number of times you can work on it until you get it as right as you want. I think it's good to expose your mistakes, you never know someone might say something that makes the light bulb go on in your head. Even when you are satisfied with your creation, chances are some other character will continue to tinker with it, an almost never ending project. I don't see anything wrong with improving upon a design, providing you don't infringe the patent.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I never let failure stop me from trying! A failure is just learning one way not to do it. Move on & try another way.
Fake it 'til you make it!
If at first you don't succede, try, try again. If you are still struggling…......grab a beer or twelve & rethink your approach!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think that after the first few beers they may not help as much as make your task more difficult to achieve…


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay looks like I've got at least an hour to LJ as my youngest has "munchkin" rehearsal this evening.


----------



## DS

LJ is a verb now?


----------



## DamnYankee

I guess so….spent all weekend making stuff up to my inspectors I guess it spilled over to here


----------



## DS

hahahha! too funny! Who knows? Maybe it'll catch on.


----------



## DamnYankee

Remember when party was a noun?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I freaking hate when people make up their own verbs. It's enough to make me want to grab a hunting rifle and climb the nearest water tower…


----------



## DamnYankee

Should I be seeking cover for making LJ a verb?


----------



## DamnYankee

Generally I agree howvere language is "living" is it wasn't new words would never develop and we'd all be going "ug ug oooo ug ug"


----------



## superdav721

William Shakespeare and Dr. Seuss invented a few.


----------



## HamS

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/threaded-rods/bolts/fasteners/ecatalog/N-8k5
Stumpy,

This is 3/8-16


----------



## superdav721

I got a little bit done today. Tenons are finished and now the sculpting begins.









Oh my cat wants to take a ride.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't own a rifle. And I don't climb water towers. I do, however, think that joke was very funny…


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you're famous…........










two minutes ago….......

Jeff


----------



## superdav721

I liked it.
Whats the difference between a fox and a dog?
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
About 8 shots of bourbon.


----------



## superdav721

Thats embarrassing..
But cool. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you need ACME lead screwed rod then this is the one http://www.amazon.com/Nook-20032-Thread-Bronze-Diameter/dp/B002RLMYIQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1330393221&sr=1-2. If you just need regular 3/8 dia unc, you can maybe also find that in a trash can somewhere.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex: I was thinking standard threaded rod with standard rod couplings. ACME is to course. I want 16 threads per inch. Standard 3/8 threaded rod would serve that purpose.

Of course, since I just bought commercial version today, this is a lot less urgent. If I decide to try and make one, it wont be until next year because, as you can see above, the schedule is pretty full!

*Does anybody here read?* I mean, do you read books regularly? I read every night before I go to sleep. I love a good book, mostly history. But historical fiction is nice too… *I was just wondering what everybody else likes to read.*


----------



## DIYaholic

I tend to only read posts here & the Sunday paper!


----------



## DamnYankee

Boy do I ever… SciFi, Fantasy, Historical Fiction, biography, woodworking mags, street signs and way to much news


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
You can get this for $8.94 with surplus fittings/material that may come in useful for other things.









Or you can get plenty from a wreckers yard for next to nothing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Like I said, I love history. I have a library in my house with floor to ceiling bookshelves on all the walls, full of books. Next to my workshop, it's my favorite place.


----------



## HamS

I read every night and most mornings. I am partial to Michener, WEB Griffen, Leon Uris Robert Ludlum and the like.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I read everything I can. Before the internet I read history, fantasy, horror, anything in the reference section of the library and a whole lot of geeky, techie stuff. Now I enjoy Google books, woodworking blogs, current events and so on. I do like to pick a subject and see where the rabbit hole takes me. Do you remember that TV show Connections. I start here and finish God knows where.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I love history and history books. I don't read novels and tend to just stick to technical and factual books, although I am very partial to excellent humor and encyclopedic references. I also read a lot on heraldry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, Connections: awesome ….. you can still get the series with Netflix, and I suppose the others too. It's a must for every inquisitive mind to see.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave- Google books is the greatest thing on the internet (except for Stumpynubs.com)


----------



## geoscann

stumpy i like reading. I have all kinds of catalogs (wood working of coarse ) and tech manuals in my library room.


----------



## DamnYankee

You can find a lot of free woode irking books on Google Books


----------



## DamnYankee

My professional life leads me to read quite a lot on current and historical events though usually not US history - that I have to read on my own time


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can sit down and read a train Magazine or a wood magazine, but if I look at anything else I'll fall asleep…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

dYankee. I think WORLD history should be taught in schools, if students learned more about it they would have a much better understanding of the world we lived and live in. It should be a MUST for every politician .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Rex. Is this the thread thread???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why would anyone want to learn "world history", Rex? You're an American now, get with the program, if it doesn't happen in the USA, it doesn't happen…


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen,
It is time for me to read the back of my eyelids! I have to rise and try to shine @ 4:00am, so as to prevent people from slipping & falling on the snow that is to fall from the sky tonight.

Is this thread is screwed up?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have to defend Rex now. I am very interested in World History. We can learn a lot from World history. Haven'y you ever heard of, "those who fail to learn history are doomed to repeat it"? 
Maybe if our politicians would study world history a little better they wouldn't be trying certain policies that have already proven to be failures in other countries.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD can't stay on me about sharp chisels now. I got them all finished today.








I also built a carousel for my lathe tools.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've never learned much about the Spanish American War… do you think that means we are destined to repeat it? Maybe I should keep an eye on my Cuban neighbor…


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Geoscann!
Roger I watch netflix most every night. I did not know that. Thank is a big tip and now I will be even more useless.
History is written by the victor. I like to read both sides of the story and draw my own conclusion. 
I listen to left and right talk radio and laugh when they argue the same subject and point the finger at the other side.
History repeats itself just at a different scale, color and flavor.
Imagine the material that has been destroyed through time by disaster and war.


----------



## superdav721

Nice William. Now what condition is your pocket knife?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm waiting on plans. 
My train plans still hasn't came in yet.
I'm waiting on the bank and PayPal for my dovetail plans.
I guess I could start catching up on things around the house. Maybe I will if I can't think of something else to do in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't carried a pocket knife in years Super. Don't let my wife hear you say that though. She'd have me sharpening every knife in the house. I don't enjoy that as much as chisels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

actually Stumpy it is quite enlightening how US and Russian history are just about the same. Both claim to be first in everything and invented everything. I prefer much more balanced and true historical facts.


----------



## geoscann

thankyou superdav721
stumpy i was watching the nascar race and one of them south of the border dudes just took out a jet drier and it burnt to the ground. hmmm you may have a point.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Only in Nascar can you see a car lose control and slide into a truck carrying a jet engine, rupture the fuel tank and produce 50 foot high flames from the waterfall of jet fuel pouring down the 40 degree banked track. 20 guys are trying to put it out but it's melting the blacktop, and hundreds of thousands dollars worth of damage has already been done…

(I'm watching the Daytona 500)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box …of course this is a thread thread, it's fine with most …....work that all out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I found you a lathe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* It gets a little course as the night goes on…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I built one. And it works to.




































Now I need some good POLE lathe tools. These are what I am wanting to forge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or is it a treadle lathe???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't watch racing Stumps.
Was that the facts or part of a comedy routine?
You do realize don't you that it could be either one? It sounds like a bit from Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## superdav721

Marty where did you find that one?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes that really did just happen. Look at the photo I posted! They use trucks with jet engines on the back to dry the track when it rains. They were drying it a bit during a short break. One of the cars was trying to pass and something in his suspension broke, sending him careening into the jet engine.

Geoscann saw it too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The thread








thread.








And more thread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It looks like the tool stand at the far left…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know Stumps. I was just joking because it would be a funny joke if it wasn't true.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And that post started with, "only in Nascar".

As a joke it could also have started with
Only in America
Only in the south


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave it is at an auction Friday…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I push a petal up and down up and down up and down. The project spins about 250 degrees and you have to make your cut then. A pole lathe that boggers used in Rogers home country.
Petal


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's a photo of the driver. I think his name is Rex…










THAT one WAS a joke!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty but I got one. That one looks home made like mine, just a frame with 2 points to pin a piece of timber.


----------



## superdav721

BLIND I AM BLIND again. crap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok Super.
You can't blame me for blinding you tonight. 
Stumpy did it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex,
Do you EVER put all your clothes on?
You perve.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex sure wears funny shoes…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What the He….........?

Thanks Stumpy. I didn't notice the shoes till you pointed them out. I have no idea what those are.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I won't start. I've already posted Ray Stevens video links on two different threads this month.

Was it here we started this a couple of weeks ago? Or a different thread?


----------



## superdav721

It was this one long thread.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought it was, but I wasn't going to say for sure without going back and finding it. And I wasn't going to go back and find it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I covered it for ya William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to call it an early night in a bit. Have to take my dog to the beauty shop in the morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You have to carry your dog to the beauty shop? Does it come back beautiful? I want to know if they do a good job. I may need to go there. My dog can stay home though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Granddaughter with new safety glasses. Next generation woodworker…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I have to take him about once a month. His hair grows so fast that he starts getting UGLY…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super sent me a photo earlier. Between your grandkids, his grandson, and my kids (and hopefully one day grandkids) we'll keep wood working alive by ourselves for generations.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I built a rolling cabinet today for my DeWalt miter saw. I'm going to laminate the top tomorrow in black and dye the cabinet yellow. I might even engrave DeWalt into the drawer fronts… What do you think???


----------



## superdav721

Marty she is beautiful.
And you are coming down here and picking up William and taking him where?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't fix that Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll heard the old phrase, you can't fix stupid?
Well the same holds true for ugly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

She's about 6 months old now. She's the one that got the walnut rocking horse for Christmas…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty the cabinet sound great. What about green and yeller and John Deere.
Nice gift.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to call it a night. Busy day tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Black and yellow are DeWalt colors…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm packing it in because it's been a long day today. 
You guys have a great night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what's gonna sit on top of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## HamS

Good morning gents,

Coffee is hot, wet and sweet, like a good kiss. For somereason the lady in my life thinks I have other things to do other than sit an LJ all night. I have been doing some system maintenance on the computers around here and we have the same files in three or four places and the clutter in the disk drives is simething of a challenge.

I really have so much to do and so little time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham. You got it right, just too many demanding things to be done with oh so little time (or inclination) to do it in.
The hardest decisions - and always the wrong ones are what to leave in and what to leave out - you will never win that battle. If only we could back off and make life simpler, we know that's the thing to do, but none of us seem to be able to do it.
Anyway, I hope your day is satisfying and not too crowded, and have a good laugh along the way. This is my time to be "stuck in a rut", only to be expected, so I just make the best of it I can.


----------



## HamS

Roger,

Here's to today, make it good and love life!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all, So this is what this thread looks like before the sun comes up…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty, green and yellow. John Deere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I'm gonna have to go out and buy a John Deere saw…..


----------



## superdav721

Nothing runs like a deere.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

*3300* That one's for you Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get out of here. Have to take the dog to the beauty shop and take my Daughter car shopping…..

(It's the second part that concerns me)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if taking your daughter car shopping bothers you, take your daughter to the beauty shop and take your dog car shooping.

Of tell the car saleman that is who you're shopping for anyway. That'll keep em guessing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I know why my back was hurting so bad yesterday. Rain is here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So what to do today? 
I have an old shotgun over at the shop. An old fella I know picked it up out of the garbage and brought to me because he knew I liked guns. It turns out the reason it was in the garbage, after I checked it out, was that the barrel is too thin to safely do anything with it. So someone had gotten some of the internal parts out of it and trashed the rest. The exterior of it looks like a complete gun. 
I'm thinking about making a floor lamp out of it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,

Well, my workday is OVER, 2.5 hours & I'm exhausted! I will have to fill up the trucks, later in the day, with salt & gas, but that's really nothing.

Yesterday was not a very productive day! Things just did not want to go easy for me. Oh well, just attack it again today!!!

Rex,
You can be in charge of keeping all us LumberJerks on the straight & narrow!!! You can chastize our work and crack the whip when we are not productive enough, Perhaps I'm the only one who needs the "Authoritative Motivation"!!! Lol.

Ham,
Good to see that you OPENED UP shop this AM & got the coffee going!!

I must go for my morning stroll, around LJs & the "World Wild Interweb"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.
How are you feeling today?
Well I hope.

And *GOOD MORNING* to all my Limerberjerk buddies!


----------



## superdav721

WOOD


----------



## DamnYankee

First thing first….

HPOYD - 10,270 posts per day for an average of 31.31 posts per day
SN-BCWW - 3309 posts per day for an average of 32.13 posts per day
Intersect - 6,961


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I find what you said about how if it didn't happen in the US it didn't happen to an all too true mind set


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not posting today because William called me a "Lumberjerk". I'm on strike. If he doesn't print a full retraction I am going to organize some of my unemployed friends and come occupy this thread.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - that would only be the case if you are one of William's buddies. Are you one of his buddies? I did not see you or me on his "buddies" list.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY. Good morning. I picked up on what you just said to Stumpy and it is a mindset that really concerns me, because it just shows our country and us to be arrogant SOB's whose crap don't stink. To me it's a stance like I would call Super Communism and so very damaging to us. The only thing this elitist mentality brings is distrust and disharmony, and isn't the way to be respected. Also, rules that are set by our country should be administered equally for every other country we deal with not cherry picked for some and not others.
Living myths is a really stupid way of conducting yourself, because …....sooner or later….........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Yes I am a US Citizen, but I like to think of myself as a US citizen with breeding. lol


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I'll volunteer. What are doing I love espionage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news, The dog doesn't look like William any more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stopped at a flea market while I was waiting on Otto to get a bath and buzz. Picked up a couple of deals. I'm loading them now…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger - An example that keeps standing out in my mind about how disconnected the US populace is from the world is when we were very busy helping Haiti out after their earthquake and a group got on the news absolutely dismayed, concerned, upset, that Haiti did not have good re-natal care….....uummmm…...Haiti didn't even have clearn water to drink, I don't think they cared about an emergency response for pre-natal care. Even without the earhtquake Haiti has squat so again probably isn't too concerned about such things. This gets back to Maslov's Hieratchy of Needs. Americans, in general, are so far above "food and shelter" and "security" they have no clue that much (most?) of the world is still struggling for "food and shelter".

Oh…and to keep it related to wood, Haiti doesn't have bushes, let alone trees, as they all get cut down for firewood for uuuuummmmm fire for cooking .


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is your head on straight??? You had you pooch cleaned up & then you went & got MORE FLEAS!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

#6 hand plane - $12 Not sure of the make yet…..









4 Chissles from left to right, Fuller 1, Miller Falls 1, Bridgeport 3/4, Stanley 1/2 - $2 for all









Porter-Cable plane attachment #1102 - $17


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy I'm not sure what the deal is. Everytime I take him over there, They take all of his fleas and I have to go buy more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They also rub him down with some scented powder and then all of the other dogs make fun of him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to take my Daughter car shopping now… Wunder what this is gonna cost me?????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY. One of the things that irks me is that impression of foreign aid given can and is usually perceived a great humanitarian gesture, but really it is a shady business technique in disguise.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I don't want you to fret too much…..
But, you might want to make sure that your daughters "new" car doesn't have a back seat!!!!

Seriously, go for a vehicle with ABS brakes & air bags. Especially the air bags, as you won't be in it all the time!!!

Sorry, I just had to let those out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What is a "Porter-Cable plane attachment #1102" exactly???

Looks like you have some rehabbing & sharpening to do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The "great humanitarian gesture" is really just "Politicaly Correct" coercion (sometimes)!!


----------



## superdav721

Tool man Marty, hey call br549 I hear they got great car deals.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- I wouldn't hold out too much hope for that #6. From the photo it looks like a real cheapie.

That PC plane attachment is neat. Looks like you slip your PC router motor in the side with a straight bit and use it for edging in the days before the flush cut router bits!

You may need a PC router from the same era, not sure if a new motor would fit. I have one of those vintage routers. Let me know if you want to sell that thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, you are but one of the few that understand that foreign aid scam.
I wouldn't mind it a bit helping people in need. The problem is that most foreign aid winds up going to corrupt governments or powerful militias that are enslaving a mojority of the people in a lot of these countries.

Now that I said that. I am sorry if there is ill contention between anyone here. I will not revisit this though. Lord knows I don't want this fun thread to turn into another political nightmare.

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Stumpy, I am sorry that you think I called you a Lumberjerk.
I did not. 
I called you a *LIMBER*jerk.

If it helps, I only call Lumberjocks that who I think are friends and can handle the joke.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I found my lamp shade at the Dollar store, just like one of your suggestions. They had just lamp shades though. The only lamps they had were small ones with tiny shades. I just posted the project if you're interested.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know what will make my LIMBERJERK buddy ok.
I will do a blog series on his design of the dovetail machine when I build it.

I got my plans!
Thanks Stumps!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And DY, my sincerest apologies to you too.
I haven't updated my buddies list in ages. I just went and added you though, along with Stumpy, Rex, Marty, and DIY.
Thanks for bringing it to my attention too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So Stumpy, now that you on my buddy list, you are not a LimberJerk.
You are an *OFFICIAL* Limberjerk!

Worry not my friend. You are only called that until I come up with something I find even funnier.


----------



## superdav721

OK William I posted on your boom stick. Now whatever you need to do so you get when your updated buddies post something, go do it. I don't think you are notifications correctly or you just don't check your email.


----------



## superdav721

I stand corrected you went and posted on my project. Pin cushion.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger & William - PLEASE do not bring up this topic again here. I talk about that (research, analyze and disseminate) on such topics ALL DAY LONG! I like coming here and talking wood. Please take this in all the "skittles and rainbows" it is intended. I mean no offense, and I took none (I agree with you and could tell you even more why but I don't want to do it here.) Thank you very much.

WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD 
WOOD WOOD


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like the gang's all here tonight except our President Stumpy


----------



## DamnYankee

We should probably vote him onto some other committee that no one else wants.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I won't be bringing it up again. Now will I get further involved in it. I enjoy this NON-political thread.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, you are correct Super, I seldom check email.
I seen your coffee table project when I brought up your profile so I could link to you on my shotgun lamp post.

Usually I check all my buddies latest projects as I have time. It is not at all a good way of doing it, because I have missed a few project here and there. For example, you were through with the Krenov plane before I even seen it. I read #2 before I read #1.

All my buddies could help me on this by sending me a Lumberjocks PM when they post new projects.
Or as long as this thread is going, post a link to them here like I've been doing. I figure it doesn't hurt anything unless Stumpy complains about it. I hope he doesn't mind. It helps add to the this thread versus that thread - thread count.


----------



## DamnYankee

Update on cribbage board (that project I an't stop on, but needs to get mailed this week).

Board done - Maple & Walnut, BLO & Wax, contrasting spines
Pegs done - turned on drill press, dyed with India Ink
Peg holder - This turned out pretty cool if I say so myself. Used drill press to hollow out a piece of walnut, capped bottom with piece of maple. Top capped with maple that I mortised a slot into and then cut a hole through. The mortised hole takes a piece of walnut that slides in to close the hole like a key. Now all I've got to do is wait for glue to good and set, sand, BLO, wax.

I will try to remember to take pictures before I mail it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This guy I know that often sells stuff midweek because he's broke, called to see if I'd be interested in three buck brothers hand planes today for fifteen dollars. I texted the resident plane authoritive figure about them. He told me what to look for.
Turns out, I didn't need Super's advice to know not to mess with them though. They looked like they'd been dragged down the road behind a truck on a gravel road. I didn't buy them.


----------



## superdav721

I got something to show you guys, wood related. Let me go take some pics


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, 
I understand the "foreign aid scams" because I have actually witnessed one.
When I was in Africa, the US gave the country I was in at the time some "much needed foreign aid" totaling $millions.
But here's the real story of what this "aid" was.
There are businesses in the US that have goods they can't sell, they could be faulty, overruns or just crap that the general public just won't buy.
The Feds buy it up at a hefty discount, these surplus goods with public money and list their value at the original retail prices the manufacturers hoped to get.
This load of gov purchased crud that nobody would buy is then bundled into a $millions aid package (Quasi retail value), announced to receiving country and of course the media.
In the case I witnessed, the African country received millions of tacky ball point pens as an aid package, something a country with a lack of schools and Paper to write on really needed.
The African government, now had a shipment of unusable crap, but was approached by a company out of Florida, that was willing to purchase the pens from then for about 5c on the $100. The Africans sold them for actual money which they needed. The pens were shipped back to the US and sold as cheapo pens at cheapo stores.
Score card:
US made to look like great on the world stage with its generosity.
US manufacturers find a way of getting rid of unsold junk.
African country gets to swap high $ gift aid for 1/2 pennies.
US retailer gets unbelievably cheap junk inventory to sell.
Stupid taxpayer pats himself on the back - he's done "good"


> ?


? Nah, got screwed.


----------



## DamnYankee

I like pictures, they're easier than reading.


----------



## DamnYankee

My statement just reminded me of the movie "Better Off Dead"...."you lliiiikkkkkee raisins"


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Better off dead is one of the greatest films of all time. It's up there with Gone With the Wind and The Cable Guy

*William*- I was surprised when I got a message saying you added me as a buddy. I have a policy that I never add anyone to my buddy list unless they add me to theirs first. All 150-something of my buddies are people who put me on their list, so I returned the favor. So imagine my surprise when I went to add you to mine and saw you were already there. Admit it… You added me to yours a while back, which is how you got on mine, then got ticked off at something and removed me, and now you saw the error of your ways and restored me to buddy status!

There is a complex science to the buddy system and you have thrown a monkey into the whole works!

(I know that phrase is supposed to be "monkey-wrench", but I think my version draws a funnier mental picture…)


----------



## DamnYankee

"I want my two dollars!" 
"What a waste of a perfectly good white boy" 
"Do you know the street value of this mountain!" 
"I'm no dummy, I've been going to this high school for 7 years" 
"You know that thing you gave me to put on, I think I broke it" 
and on and on and on and on and on


----------



## DamnYankee

Ages ago when I first met my wife, my roommates and I discovered she had never seen "Better Off Dead". So we rented it. She thought we were so strange, and got upset, by the fact we were quoting and laughing our assess off about four to five scenes ahead of the movie. (we could do the same with Monty Python)

.........and yet she still married me…..


----------



## DamnYankee

For all my northern LJs….high of 73 here tomorrow


----------



## superdav721

I am building a base for a coffee table.I know it is very thick. 6/4 but that leaves me a lot of meat to work with. I have thought about taking my band saw and relieving the edges heavily. here is the base.









I want to ebonize the base to darken it out so it wont take away from the top. I would like to sculpt the base with gouges. What do you think of this effect? This is just a test board.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like the dog got to it…..just kidding…..looks like it could be cool.

What do you use to ebonize? I use India Ink


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've never removed a buddy or blocked anyone since I've been on Lumberjocks.

Now, I opened ya'll's profiles earlier and just clicked to add each of you as a buddy. Is it possible to add a buddy who is already a buddy?
If so, that's a possible explanation. If not, them that means I am your SPECIAL buddy.


----------



## superdav721

Rob I mix Rit clothes dye and india ink. It is blacker than black.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Howya doing tonight Rex?
You get to the shop today?


----------



## DamnYankee

I'll have to try that.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay William…I think we're chasing each other around LJs tonight


----------



## DamnYankee

Gotta start working the kids to bed…be back in about 30 minutes (if I'm lucky)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

With the right patina Super, that will look just like driftwood I see washed up on the sandbar here on the Mississippi River. All the grooves are made by the rushing river hitting against it, then it finall breaks off, floats downstream, and winds up on the sandbar. 
I like it enough that it's going in my thought bank to possibly copy one day on a piece of furniture.


----------



## superdav721

That is what I was reaching for William. Kind of a old weathered post look.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well you succeeded as long as you one can imagine the color. I can't wait to see it after the color. 
Have you tried the toner cartridge trick? KTMM told me something about it once. Something about using chemicals from a copier to ebonize wood. I've never checked more into it, but I know you like messing with chemicals.


----------



## superdav721

Never have seen that William. But the dye and ink are water based.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay…what'd I miss?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am kind of curious if I can get black stain and how it would turn out since I've been sitting here thinking about it.
You've seen my rocking motorcycles with red, blue, green, and such on them. That is water based stain tinted to whatever color you want. 
The only problem with that is that I usually get it at Home Depot. I don't even want to go in there right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You didn't miss nothing yet DY. Just wait though. Something's bound to happen sooner or later, even if it's just Stumpy falling out of his chair asleep.


----------



## superdav721

All the new projects we were building.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, sorry I posted before I read your request. consider it done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I bought the PC attachment for a friend that has a small collection of vintage power tools. He just left here with it…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rex !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD Is the top left car a Maybach?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* I'm glad that you updated your buddy list. I was feelin' a bit left out…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought WE were friends, Marty….


----------



## DamnYankee

No problem Roger at all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still bitchin' at *William*, If we send you a PM, you don't check them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Stump, I called him earlier after I got it home. I'll save the next one for you….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, I have to agree with you. It looks like the dog got ahold of Dave's wood…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex I don't know. A Maybach is German is it not? All those carvings were done by one man.


----------



## DamnYankee

No problem Roger no problem at all


----------



## superdav721

One a little closer


----------



## DamnYankee

I want one!


----------



## superdav721

Witch one?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I check Lumberjocks PMs Marty. I just seldom check my email.
I also seldome check comments on my blog.
Or facebook.

I think the only thing I check EVERYTIME I get online is Lumberjocks and the tools and materials section of the Jackson, MS Craiglist.


----------



## DamnYankee

The bottom one


----------



## superdav721

On the subject of my test piece. You guys know I try to be a little different. I do have a plan B.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok you computer junkies.
I need HELP!

What is an skb file and how do I open it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sketchup and you have to download the program…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I the free version of sketchup. It lets me open skp files, but not skb.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When I click on the file, it gives me the option of selecting a program on my computer to open it with. Sketchup is not on that list though. 
I can open sketchup and try opening it that way and when I click to import files, the file I'm wanting doesn't show up. When I open the list of file types to show, it has skp, but not skb.


----------



## superdav721

skp is the sketchup file extension. skb is the backup file.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Google to the rescue. Whoda thunk it was actually useful for something?

All I had to do was right click it, change the file extension name from skb to skp. Then it opened fine in Sketchup.

Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## superdav721

its the back up file. Thats what it is supposed to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

SKB is the sketchup file that doesn't open until the check clears the bank. Stumpy did that on purpose…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well that wiley waskel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy ALL,
I had quite the day. After a tough 2.5 hour workday, I had the day to myself!!!

I was able to pickup 15- 2×4's for $20.00. I get them from the local nonprofit that sells used building materials. I'll use them for the legs/base for a counter/bench in the shop. FedEx delivered my blade guard for my TS. UPS delivered my HF order, link belt (for TS), mobile tool base (for my jointer) & 18" magnetic tool holder for well you know.

Super,
love the gouge look!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, My interior doors looked like that when I bought my house. Just give the legs to the dogs for a week and let them take care of it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY,
No we don't know what the magnetic tool holder is for. I've been trying for five minutes to come up with a joke for it though.
Since I can't come up with anything, it must mean I'm getting tired. 
Good night all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD yes Maybach is Daimler's top of the line range of luxury vehicles--awesome.


----------



## superdav721

Good news Randy. I want your schedule.
Good one Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I agree Big W, I'm heading there myself shortly…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger I absolutely love the (upper crust) of fine cars. The rare stuff that was and is so well engineered.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done in the shop today. I laminated a countertop and done a bit of sanding on a cabinet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I've worked pretty much 45 to 60 hours a week for the last year straight. This little reprieve, WILL be short lived! Spring means 10-12 hour days-6 days a week!! Still want my schedule?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Winter is all but over, I'll be heading back to work soon myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it's about time to assume the horizontal position. Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Randy that sounds like my job in the oil fields. I once pulled 98 days straight. Forget trying to remember what day it is. The question was what month is it?
Marty what do you do on this job you are returning to?
Well I have a child with a problem. I need to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps, Wrong position….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Road construction. I drive a quad axle dump truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I love to see some of the "old names" showing up again, the companies that made great cars many years ago are now showing their incredible engineering in niche areas.
Audi is making really nice stuff now based a lot on it's former Auto Union expertise … I really like their new stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I can't really speak to the quality of engineering. However, I love the autos of old that actually had style!


----------



## superdav721

Roger I have always been a fan of a Jaguar. 
But
16 cylinders, 4 turbo chargers, 10 radiators


----------



## DIYaholic

It's tim two called itz a daze!!

Had my smoke & put the cat out.

I go the lights…........

ZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well GOOD MORNING LumpyStubs!
Well I hope it's a good morning for you all anyway.
You may guess that, since I'm up before four, not so good for me.
The coffee is almost finished brewing today.
We'll see if I can't get things moving here shortly afterall.
I'm sure you all are still counting dancing oaks in your heads.
My only hope may be Rex, and he may even be down for the count.
Oh well, good day all.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Ham. 
I forgot you're usually on early.
Are you just a very early riser?
Or just a very late downer?


----------



## HamS

I was forever scarred when I worked for The Washington Post and was terribly abused as a 11 year old child laborer who had to deliver newspapers to 70 customers who all expected their papers on their doorstep by 6:00 AM. AFter that stint I worked for my uncle on his dairy farm in western NY whose cows expected to be milked every morning. We started chores at 4:30 each morning. I escaped that servitude to the US Army who expected, nay demanded, that I jump up and down, turn around run and shout at ungodly hours of the morning for my general benefit and to make me into a lean mean fighting machine. I did that for fifeteen years until my body rebelled. Now, I wake up whether I want to or not. Most mornings the coffee is on at 4:30 and I get a lot of work done before heading off to the job I earn my daily bread at. I do a lot of practicing unplugged and a lot of my music transcription and song writing such as it is early in the morning. It also helps that my wife is also an early riser. I am the guy that walks into the office with a disgustingly cheerful greeting at 7:30 to everyone who is bleary-eyed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand the last part of that all too well. I get up before five on most mornings. By the time my kids get up, they want to know how I am so alert and awake. They don't realize that it's easier to be alert at seven when you've already been up for at least a couple of hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh….where's the coffee?? Did someone say something?

Hello, Ham & William!
Mornings are just a very RUDE awakening for me. I prefer sleeping til….well, just sleeping!

Not sure what is in store for me today. We are supposed to be getting 4"-6" of snow, starting this afternoon through tomorrow evening. Looks like I'll be up ALL night again. SuperD, do you want to do my shift for me?

When responding to another thread, "What's on your shop To-Do list", DY said I was crazy for living in Vermont, especially in winter! Can you believe it? I can be crazy anywhere of my choosing! I choose Vermont, just be happy I didn't/don't choose your town!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hey Marty, My dad got out of the Navy and drove a Jackson City bus for 30 years. I have lost a brother to a 18 wheeler. Me on the other hand, I like to ride every now and then but don't want to drive. 
Now Good morning fellow lj's. 
We have tornatic weather headed in this afternoon. This aught to be a fun day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tornatic weather?
That explains a lot to me.
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I hope you & yours stay safe today!!! That goes for EVERYONE in potential danger!! Sorry, no joking around on this note!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everybugger.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take MY snow, you can have YOUR tornadoes!!!

SuperD, is a tornado filled with as much hot air as you? Lol.JK.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Rex,
Did you sleep WELL, or did you make mistakes like I usually do???


----------



## superdav721

Randy down here this time of the year, this type of weather is common. I have been through 3 of them close enough to toss a rock at. It will give you respect for the power of God. Last year we had 2 f5's on the same day. The town of Smithville was ERASED.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
That does not sound like a fun day!! I'm guessing the movie "Twister" is not a favorite?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. This is my dream car, http://www.supercars.net/Gallery?cmd=viewCarGallery&carID=75&pgID=1


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning - daily update
HPOYD - 10,313 posts for an average of 31.35 posts per day
SNBCWW- 3,178 posts for an average of 30.56 posts per day
Intersect - 7,135

Definately lost ground in past 24 hours.

Off to get my official inspection results - then VACATION TIME!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DiY, I was actually very relieved to get to sleep last night. Woke up 5am CST. It's now several coffees later and I'm almost awake.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD The funny thing is that Jaguar produced vehicles (Williams Lyons owned Jag) that were in the best bang for the buck range, decent quality for the masses. I once owned a 7M mode and a friend of mine had an D Type which he let me drive quite a lot ….wow what a bird puller!l. Lyon's XK engine design was brilliant.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got a guy here to install a chimney liner & I also need to tend to work related matters. I must prep our 3 trucks for tonight/tomorrow's snow fall.

I'll try to check in latter!


----------



## DIYaholic

Remember the Delorian, it left NO white line behind!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- now that I read all the comments I think Superdave solved the problem. I sent you the backup file instead of the regular file by mistake. Sorry!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been trying to get ahold of my Sister this morning. She lives in Branson Missouri. Tornados hit there last night. Everyone is OK…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

John DeLorian was a body designer for one of the Big Three - GM? He decided to go it alone out of frustration because his ego was not satisfied.
His body design was great, borrowed engineering was not, hence his namesake car was a Heinz 57 using components and units from other companies (lotus, Renault etc) and building in Ireland where cheaper costs were to be had.
It probably would have been a real good car (and seller) if GM had made it (with an Opel engine) instead of the disastrous Fiero .


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Today I'm working on a design for a cabinet that would sit at the foot of the bed and contain a LCD TV that will retract down into the cabinet. I have lots of ideas for the lift mechanism, but am also open to any suggestions…*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Use a modified eject mechanism from an old VCR to raise the TV. With that, you can program it into a universal remote with the TV…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

If only that would work…


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://www.televisionlifts.com/tvlifts/tl100series.html


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one built with gas shocks…..
http://www.firgelliauto.com/TV%20Lift.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

So you could use a lighter weight actuator if you use the gas shocks to support the weight of the TV…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy it is, remember when she said "COW!" 
Sorry Marty I hope she is safe. They took some major damage.
Stump a electric car window motor and control?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The possibilities now become endless. Drive motor geared to the proper reduction. Threaded rod for the movement. gas shocks to support the weight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

window motor would be 12 volt which could be obtained using a transformer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, They were in the basement. No hit to them or their coffeeshop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get busy. Have to do more car shopping later…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'd rather figure out a way to make my own lift. It's more fun.

A side point about those sites… Why don't people put the prices on anything? That REALLY TICKS ME OFF! Seriously, the price is one of the major factors in choosing which product to buy. So why have a website with all the other details, but make people call you to get the price? What's the point of the website if I still have to call you? It makes me think you are some used car salesman that wants to try and size me up before deciding what to charge me. I REFUSE to buy from a website that doesn't have the prices listed. Period.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here ya go Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am playing around with a scissor style lifting mechanism design idea. It looks VERY promising!

MAN- I LOVE SKETCHUP!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have "SSS": Severe SketchUp Syndrome, can't draw a straight line with it!!!


----------



## DS

Stumpy, you can get a linear actuator with a remote control (originally designed for the sit-stand desk mechanisms) for just around $500. It has built-in safety and overload limit detection too. It sounds like a lot of dough, but prior to those, it cost about $1500 for the same thing. Nexus 21 sells them I beleive.

I've used these a few dozen times and they are fairly reliable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS*- As you know, I am all about making it myself is I can. It's a lot more fun and far more rewarding! Plus, it usually saves a bundle of cash.

The good thing about LCD TV's is they weigh almost nothing. The one in my bedroom is a 34" and it weighs about 50lbs. The 42" in the family room is newer and it weighs only about 30lbs! Even is you want to put a cable box on the lift, and a DVD player, you're still going to be only around 60-70 lbs, plus the weight of the wood making up the portion that lifts with the TV. 80-100 lbs total.

I think I can make my own lift mechanism for less than $50 including an electric motor. It is going to be a scissor style lift, with a threaded adjuster that simply could not fail and let the TV come crashing down. At least that's the design I've thrown together over the last couple of hours. We'll see.

*DIY*- Do yourself a favor. Takean afternoon or an evening on a weekend and do these free lessons. All I did was the "beginner's sketchup" lessons, and I learned to do everything I will ever want to do with Sketchup. I used to be a "draw it by hand, figure out the design as you build it" guy. Now I use Sketchup every single time I design a project. I even do it to plan out floorplans before I move tools around the shop! It will change your life!


----------



## DS

I just noticed the links marty put up there That tl-100 is one of the $1k + price range models, I beleive.

I did a lot of development work for a major furniture manufacturer and the Nexus system tested well and had the price point to make it work. The furniture company introduced a line of footboard tv lifts that became one of thier bedroom set standard upgrades. In volume, they could get the mechanism down to about $350. So far, that's as good as I've seen for the money.

Any kind of homebrew setup would probably lack the safety features, but I am curious as to what you could come up with. I toyed around engineering an in house system, but we couldn't beat the ease, reliability and convenience of the off-the-shelf solution.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's the back view with basic lifting mechanism exposed. The motor and screw is not installed.










This is the basic front view. The unit is tall because it goes at the foot of a sleigh bed that has a high foot.










The whole design is still very basic. I still have to figure out the tracks I will have on the sides of the rising portion to keep it aligned as it goes up and down. And I am still working on the position of the motor and screw mechanism on the lift.


----------



## DS

From an aesthetic viewpoint, the mechanism is very visible in the active use position and even the sleek off the shelf units look a little gangly. I came up with an in-house system that put a backer panel behind the tv, but it had the effect of making the space feel closed off and cramped.

If you can't tell, I've prototyped this thing quite a few times and been through the gauntlet a bit. It can be frustrating, but very rewarding when the elegant solution is found.

My cable box solution was to make a special nightstand for it and put an IR repeater at the tv for the remote.


----------



## DS

Stumpy, that's a nice start there. It looks like you have about 85 lbs of wood up in the air though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

On the design above, the lift will be completely concealed with a panel that is not shown. There is a solid panel behind the TV that is part of the portion that rises up and down. I prefer to see the panel rather than the back of the TV and the wires.

I think if I use a 1/4 veneered plywood for that panel behind the TV (which is concealed when lowered into the cabinet), the wood wouldn't be all that heavy, but that will depend on the type of materials used. A veneered plywood for as much of that lifting portion as possible would reduce the weight quite a bit. We'll see…

Did you ever experiment with a scissor lift mechanism?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks for the link.

I suppose that, I could take time away from "The Stumpy Zone" for a day or twelve (I ' m a s l o w l e a r n e r) to study. My only fear is the rath of DY & yourself for not keeping the post count up!!!! Lol.

I really do just need to devote the time to learning SketchUp. I would just miss LJs & this thread in particular, but that is the price for greatness!!!!


----------



## DS

Yes, there is a bit of promise there, but the stability was reduced as the weight on top of the mechanism increased. There is also a dynamic load when it is moving that can often be unstable. A rack and pinion setup may be more suitable.

If I had to do it again, homebrew style, I might make the wood portion behind the center of the tv, maybe a foot to 18" wide The lid would hinge towards the back and not lift with the tv. The left and right edges of the tv would be visible in the raised position. The lift would be an acme screw type with a R&P for stability-something like the KV 8090 4X4 pocket door R&P setup. (Without hinges of course)


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to catch a nap. I will be polwing & salting tonight, so a long night is ahead of me.

See ya when I see ya!!! ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## StumpyNubs

I do wonder about how convienient it would be to use an electric motor and wait for it to raise and lower the TV. Most people will not bother if they have to flip a switch and wait for it to go down before turning off the switch. There would have to be some sort of automatic shutoff when it is fully lowered. I am sure commercial versions have that, I am just trying to figure this out my way.

Plus, if it takes more than a few seconds to raise it up, people will be less likely to mess with it and they will leave it up all the time. I know I will.

I wonder if it may be easier to just make a manual raising and lowering mechanism that uses a system of springs inside the lower case. Much like a garage door, the springs would reduce the weight you would have to lift. In fact, springs and pulleys could be used to apply constant upward force so that you don't have to lift, you just have to push it down into the lower case and lock it…

A lot to consider…


----------



## DS

The Nexus 21 unit has a pass through on the IR that raises and lowers when you turn on/off the tv set.
Turn TV on, it raises. Turn TV off it lowers. It has an overcurrent detection on the motor that can tell when there is an obstruction and no one get limbs amputated. There is a lot of benefits to the off the shelf unit.

It does takes a little time to raise and lower, but, it wouldn't be a good idea to throw that much wieght around very quickly either.


----------



## DS

I did see a cable system that seemed to work pretty good. I wonder if this were tied to a spring loaded mechanism with some kind of soft-close style limiter, it would gently raise by itself. The closing of the unit would then require powered assist.

HMMMMMmmmmmmmm…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Cribbage board and pegs are down and shipped.

I posted the pegs as a separate project here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62308


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks good, Yanks!


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't know why but my Pegs project is not showing up on LJs main Project Page


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay - it's there now


----------



## StumpyNubs

It has to be special now to show up on the main page! It's not about the most recent posted anymore.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I wasn't talking about the LJ Home Page, I was talking about the "Projects" tab which shows all projects most recent first. I wasn't showing for awhile.


----------



## HamS

stumpy,

there is a lift mechanism for sewing machines that uses a strong spring to lift the machine up. The operator has to hold it down and push to push it back down. It is just springs and steel cable and a couple of pulleys. I am sure you could rig something like that up with the right mechanical advantage


----------



## geoscann

stumpy you need to look into a linear actuator they come in all kinds of torque ratings and lengths an they are not super expensive.


----------



## geoscann

stumpy you could use one across you scissor arms and that would run it up and down they also can be set up with variable speed controls


----------



## geoscann

stumpy
i was looking on ebay you can buy one for under a hundred dollars and you could power it with a laptop charger.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Now that you are "Rich & Famous", can't you just hire someone to carry the TV from the closet, when you want to watch it? Lol.

You asked what does everyone read, and I said I read basically nothing. Because of you, I'm changing my ways. I recieved a bunch of WW books when I purchased my mortising machine. So tonight, I'm going to start reading them!! It turns out I have to set my alarm early this AM (3:00am). First book up is "The Table Saw Book" by R.J. De Cristoforo (printed 1988), that should get me into la la land in no time!!!! Reading really does put me to sleep, probably why I don't read.

With that said, I won't be around much for the next 24-36 hours. I hope evryone plays nice & remember to share!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Limberjerks.


----------



## DamnYankee

If you click on the "Projects" button at the top of the page it takes you to all the projects, not just the "Top 15" as seen on the home page


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William


----------



## superdav721

LMAO Roger
*FUNNY*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everyone???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This is spooky


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Look to the east and see if Mississippi is still over there…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I can't see it but I'm pretty sure i can smell it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We know Vermont is frozen now…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Iceee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was damn near 70 here today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had the doors open in the shop, It was nice…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Was over 70 here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm damn near 70 myself here too


----------



## DamnYankee

Had mine open as well


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yank is pulling a late night…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - we were talking about the weather not our age


----------



## DamnYankee

Not much longer thought I'd check in before turning out the light


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh…... I thought some of you guys were 7 months older than me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been tuning down my hours too. Gonna have to start getting use to getting up at 4:30 again…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Responsibility sucks sometimes


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm 50 years younger than you Rex. I'm only 53…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I bet William has his mouth full of wieners right now


----------



## boxcarmarty

*#3500*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Never mind sonny, you'll grow up one day.


----------



## DamnYankee

What if I don't want to?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grow old maybe. Grow up never…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Exactly


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry you don't have that option, resistance is futile, you will be assimulated.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well night night John Boy 
Shop time tomorrow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Gracie


----------



## superdav721

Hey i have been on a mission.


----------



## superdav721

I need a screw


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's impossible SD


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some sanding, staining and dying done on the DeWalt cabinet today. Ready to engrave the drawer fronts. Still have to hang the doors. Tomorrows another day…..


----------



## superdav721

I have been all the way to Australia and cant find one.


----------



## superdav721

I got so bad I joined and posted on saw mill creek. Sorry Stumpy I am desperate.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD … the Aussies call them Sheilas, you may be asking for the wrong thing.


----------



## superdav721

What Rex?
I need a screw?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's just a round head, flat driver screw…..


----------



## superdav721

I might get punched in the nose by a pet rue.


----------



## superdav721

No the stanley 95 I just bought is missing the cap set screw. Stanley had a sense of humor and made there own [email protected]&n threads.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah SD we all need a screw, chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's so different about that screw Dave???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It may be a BS thread.


----------



## superdav721

What did I miss? 
I read this william " good evening limberjerks." 
Roger" good night William." 
I think he went to bed.
FUNNY


----------



## boxcarmarty

any idea as to the thread count on it?


----------



## superdav721

Stanley made there OWN threads. You have to have Stanley screws. I gave up on the screw now I am looking for a Stanley Die.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I will get the good ruler out and give it a count tomorrow. I dont understand 12-20 18-24 yada yada . I am not a machinist.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD you might check that it's not a BSF thread (British Standard Fine) .... i have seen them used.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you tap the next size bigger?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you have a Machinerys Handbook handy, you can look up the thread details.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can check with my brother on it. Maybe he can make something…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger I know imperial and metric. Now you guys have your standards to. Great. 
Thanks that does help.
And Marty that has gone through my mind. I just hate to change the stock threads. But I am going to use this sucker. It is in fine condition and I got one [email protected] of a deal on it.
reason missing screw


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Roger and Marty. Googling hand book


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You all need to get a copy of Machinerys Handbook, it's the engineers "bible" and even older used versions are excellent info. All you ever want to know or calculate it there.


----------



## superdav721

Holy crap that's not a manual its a freaking library.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, This concludes another day at the Stump Nubs Workshop. Randy is battling Mother Nature on the front lines. William was sent to bed early with no coffee. Dave is running thru the red light district looking for a special screw. Rob stayed up late 'cuz he refuses to grow up. And Rex…........ We still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## superdav721

hey William Thanks. Reading now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD Yeah, it's THE book, the only one you'll need.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* When you get up in the morning, Don't forget to take Rex for his morning walk…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're needing the screw with the knurled head? Not the flat head screw. Am I correct?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger that's not a book. It needs its own zip code.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

knurling the head can be painful, be careful, a lot of people recommend the posi-drive although many are going for torx.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.


----------



## superdav721

The Stanley thread standard was called Whitworth 
The Stanley Works almost certainly used 'standard' but now 'obsolete' screw threads. Which 'standard' they used is difficult to say. While Sellers' standard was first proposed in 1864 we know that industry in the US had been using Whitworth's standard since the early 1850s but that Sellers' threads overtook Whitworth's becoming the dominant 'standard' by 1868. Either way the evidence is heavily weighed against theories running along the lines that Stanley adopted 'oddball' threads as a sales ploy or as some bulwark against its competitors


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you tried any screws out of any of your other planes to see if they fit? Maybe a more easily found plane?

Also, how much did you give for it?
Because I'm seeing prices ranging from not to bad to through the roof on that exact tool.


----------



## superdav721

That is what I am asking other people. The 95 parts are don't exist. 
Smitty says the set screw on a #271 router plane is the same thread. That will be a little easer to find.
I got it from Lucas
Tell you later what I paid


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As I am finding out, you are correct. There is a lot on the net about this tool, but not replacement parts.

Now I'll look for #271 parts.


----------



## superdav721

There is only one screw on the 271


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm giving up for tonight. 
The way I'm feeling, I'll probably be up wee hours of the morning wanting something to do at the computer. If I do, I'll see what else I can find Super. 
Catch you all on the flipside.


----------



## superdav721

Thx for your help. I am a bit closer.


----------



## HamS

Good morning Gentlemen, Coffee is fine. I have been accused of having loose screws, but I don't think they fit the Stanley. Been working a little on my music, trying to get a couple of gospel sets together for the summer festival season. It was 68 in Wabash in Feb. Why am I a little afraid that the bill will come due?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,

Mother Nature wasn't being a Witch (with a "B"), last night. I went to sleep at 10:30ish last night, with the alarm set for 3:00am. I awoke, prepared to do battlte with the elements, to find only a freakin' 1/4" of snow!!! Set alarm for 5:00am and back to bed. Closed my eyes for one second and the alarm went off. Only a 1/2" of snow!!! The boss took care of "Pre-Salting" everything, no need for me to go out and fight the "Non-Storm". The snow has stopped, but Old Ma Nature is going to mount another offensive in a couple of hours. At present, my pillow is calling again. One must sleep when time allows, as this could, but probably won't, turn into something nasty. Luckily this little storm has turned out to be a dog with no bite!!! Let's hope it doesn't get any more teeth!

See ya, when I see ya!!! ZZZZzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning Randy. Your light is still on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham either went to breakfast or took Rex for his morning walk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and chocolate chip cookies. Mmmmmmmmmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, the lights are on…..But, NOBODY'S HOME!!!

I just woke up.

I don't always "Log Off", when I need to keep an eye on the weather!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

OR perhaps, Ham had Rex for breakfast!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you do that with your eyes closed???


----------



## DamnYankee

VACATION TIME!
Over to my parents to install ceiling fan and replace doorbell bell.
Then SHOPTIME!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rob, Bye Rob….. See ya when you get back Rob…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah… I DON'T crunch data on vacation so I expect to see a HUGE gain made over Hand Planes of the Rich and Famous in about 10 days (see I didn't even crunch how long I'm on vacation)

For those of you with the experience to know of what I am talking about - of ~30 Major Areas inspected in the Wing, I was/am responsible for 2, of the ~30 areas only 3 got rated higher than SATISFACTORY, 2 of those were mine both receiving EXCELLENT


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Congrats & Great job!!!

I know I may be a little late; Thank you, for all you do to "Protect The constitution from all enemies….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,

Not nearly as important, but when I was a manager for Dining Services at UVM for Marriott, I had many, many, many inspections from the state health department. My lowest score (out of a 100) was a 96, with a usual 98 (most local restuarants score 75-90)! Only one of the other 12 locations on campus every equaled or tied my record. I am DAMN proud of that record, as you rightfully should be of your ratings!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Thank DIY….Like you probably did, I really truly have great people that helped make it so


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
& humble too!

Yeah, a TEAM really is responsible for most things these days. Not saying that's a bad thing, just that a team is only as good as it's weakest link and that link can be anywhere in the chain. Although, it takes leaders/teachers/coaches to really make the team prosper, with out the teamwork we would all fail to some degree or another!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

...........


> ? Where am I


?? ...... who are you people?


> ?


???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex, Grab a handful of those 'lil green pills and a couple of the orange ones and wash them down with a cup of coffee. You'll feel better soon…..


----------



## DamnYankee

REX - you got me laughing….

Off to "sonny do" (kinda link honey-do except for your mother.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did my auction and craigslist browsing for this morning. Time to get busy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, that's better, I feel like the engine is spluttering into life. Damn that HamS, he drove by my place again during the middle of the night, I just wish he'd get that motor fixed, the whole neighborhood was aroused and "locked and loaded".


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was half asleep last night when a possible solution to my TV lift hit me: I can use the scissor style mechanism WITH a spring (or more than one) between the lower legs constantly trying to pull them closed, which will exert upward force on the lift. If the pressure was just right, it would make manually raising and lowering the TV by hand easy, and the mechanics would be very simple.

*LS & Geoscann's* linear actuator idea is a good one. But I would need 40" of stroke to use it with the scissor lift under the TV idea, or 30" if I set in vertically and made a lift behind the TV, and that would make it quite expensive.

Now I need a good source for springs. They have to be as short as possible when "relaxed", but stretch out to about 40" without exerting more than about 100lbs of force.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, my son, laying in bed pondering how to raise and lower you TV is a bit inconsiderate to your wife. You should be engaged on raising something else (maybe for the complete 4 hours) ..... it'll go down on its own ok …......I promise


----------



## geoscann

stumpy 
if you look at a scissor lift ( man lift ) they only pull on one end of the scissor arms this would make your actuator needed only half the travel length .


----------



## DamnYankee

"sonny do" complete. Time for "Yankee Do".......do nothing that is


----------



## superdav721

@ Roger hahahahahahahahahahaa ha


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch time, Everybody take 15…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey…can you put a cam (like on a router bit) on a DP sanding spindle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, If you're looking for something to do, I can send you my list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only if you want to Rob. But why???


----------



## DamnYankee

For the same reason you would use a pattern bit.

My current trim/pattern bit is tearing up my walnut - splitting it.

I've tried changing speeds, shallower cuts, but still it happens. Don't know if the wood I am using has a weak line in its grain, or if the bit is duller than I think it is. Any ideas? This particularly happens as I get near the end grain. As I am doing curves, I cannot completely avoid end grain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like the bit is getting dull. You should be able to eyeball sand without a guide. You're not taking as much as you would with a bit…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob try to bump cut it. Look at Charles Neils site. I saw it there or search youtube "charles neil bump cut"


----------



## superdav721

Marty my threads are #9-28 tpi. Thats going to be fun to find.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting Dave. I haven't seen that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checking on the threads now Dave…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Do nothing pass got revoked….gotta mow the yard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*MOW???* It's only March 1st…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have another 4-6 weeks before I put away the Wheel Horse/snow blade and get out the John Deere/mower


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's for lunch?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Country fried steak, smashed taters and gravy, and buttered corn. Now, lunch is over. Back to work…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, you might have saved some for me. I don't know what I will get today, although I know it won't be sheep's eyeballs again, we are out of them and you could say cooking blind. Anyway there is not much variety in recipes for them, it's either blue, green, brown or bloodshot, the winkers cost a bit more. but they are real tasty and see you through the day.
As I am off my feet, the wife has the cooking chores, and as a precaution I have an AMT ambulance standing by up the road. I expect she'll serve the old family recipe for beans, however you can call it a recipe I don't know, it's just beans in water with a bit of bacon fat boiled until the pot melts. Luckily I'm having a Prilosec starter and a Imodium Ad shake for dessert.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Serve them beans up with fried taters and cornbread and you'll have a feast…..

He's looking into it Dave. He'll call me tonight…..

Back to work now…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Great surprise. I'm told it's not going to be beans, we are having a Surprise Special.
I have never heard of that dish, so I asked the wife what it was. she said she had no idea as the label on the can was missing. I guess, I'd call it Pot Luck.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty. You would think that with the Stanley plane at the collectable state it is. Someone would have had the full range of taps and dies made. Then open a store for Stanley screw sales. There is a fortune to be made there.


----------



## superdav721

The wife and I are going to take a little bike ride this evening. I have spent the day studying threads. Mr. Whitworth and Mr. Sellers can bite me. thanks for you help guys. 
Stumpy is the dovetail video locked and loaded?


----------



## DS

I just posted my latest project, a Gunmetal Ebony and Glass Bar, if anybody is interested.

Thanks for looking

:-D


----------



## DamnYankee

Box - I am a bit behind, some of my neighbors have already mowed twice, this was my first. It was more of a vacuuming than a mowing.

The weather has been so mild that we have trees and flowers in bloom. This is the first winter on record we have had no snow. I only had to scrap frost off my truck window about three times, and those were done mostly with the wiper blades and the defrost.

Don 't think I even wore a coat but a dozen times, ant that just a light fleece.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just got finished doing battle with Frosty the SnowStorm!!! Not really a storm, just a weather event, we only got between 2" to 4", depending where you were. But it was enough to finally plow our residential, pay per push accounts. Started at 10:00am and finished up at 5:30pm, for a total 7.5 hour shift. Damn that feels like a looooong a$$ day. Yeah, I know it WASN"T a long workday, but in the not so distant future, "Spring Clean Up" workdays WILL be closer to 9-11 hour days 6 days a week!!!

Hope everyone enjoyed their day! How is Vaca going DY?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY,,,, J.C. are you never satisfied? You rant and moan when the white crap is all around, and then again when it's not.
Enough Already


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex- I wasn't complaining I was rubbing it in on our northern friends


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Rubin' IS racin'!! Rub ALL you want.

I don't mind a little snow, I just hate TONS of SNOW!!! A small event like today (2" to 4") makes for a decent workday. When we get 8"-12" of snow, that turns into a 10 to 12 hour day. A Nor'easter that dumps a foot or more makes for back to back 16-18 hour days, with just a 4-5 hour nap in between and then another 5-10 shift for clean ups!!! The other factor, is the wind & temperature. 20-35 degrees w/o wing is almost too warm, take 10-15 degrees with 25 mph winds & your lucky if you don't get frostbite!!! I'll take todays 4" of snow, 28-33 degrees & 10 mph winds, made for a pleasant day at work. I'm not used to working that looong of a shift though, this mild winter has spoiled me!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY …. I was joking …. get with the program


----------



## DamnYankee

aka-Rex - I figured as much just had to to set it straight and make it obvious to those snow bound LJs of the north


----------



## DamnYankee

Despite all the anticipation of a dedicated shop day the only shop time was going into the shop to get the trash bags for the yard work. Spent 5+ hours mowing, trimming, raking, blowing, weed killing…


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings, TimberHackers!!

I have cracked open 2 beers and am reclining comfortably in front of the idiot box (& laptop). These beers DO taste mighty fine!

Shoptime will be rescheduled for tomorrow AM!
UPS delivered my HF abrasive blaster. Now I need to get sand & paint to fix a few cancer spots on my vehicle.

DS251,
Nice bar! Feel FREE to drop one off at my place!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

You said the magic word. ......... BEER!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah DY and he managed not to offer us one.


----------



## DamnYankee

Typical rude Yankee


----------



## superdav721

I'm Back 3 hours on the bike! How are yall doing?


----------



## DamnYankee

Watching DIY drink his beers….he's not sharing


----------



## DIYaholic

Here pour yourselves one or twelve!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
How was the ride?


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks…got any dark beer?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I can turn the lights off! Will that work????


----------



## superdav721

We left at 4:00. The traffic was BAD. We got the wife some chaps and she stopped and saw hew grandmothers grave. It was her birthday. We had fun. I get some shop time in the AM. I think I will play find the screw this evening.


----------



## DamnYankee

No thanks Not sure about you snow bound liquified up Vermontians


----------



## DamnYankee

Liquiored is what I thought I typed….dang autocorrect


----------



## DIYaholic

It's good to spend time with the "Better Half". If you annoy them enough, they want you to go to…....
The Shop!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"Liquified Vermontians" probably refers to our wonderful REAL Maple Syrup!!! Not that AIN'T Yo MOMMA [email protected]!!!


----------



## superdav721

When they are on the back of your bike, they have to keep there mouth shut for fear of a bug flying in. JK
My wife is a sweetheart. She lets me have almost all the shop I want. She is a good woman.


----------



## DamnYankee

I recently was sent to the store to get some stuff for making breakfast and came home with some of that Real Mae Syrup. At first I was fussed at for the splurg and then we had our pancakes and the fussing went away.


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn straight Yankee!!!That is some good stuff. Makes wakin' up worth it!!

Now let's talk about our ski mountains!!! Jay Peak, Killington, Sugarbush, MAD RIVER GLEN!!!!!

Oh Super,
You would LOVE to ride our mountain roads!!! (probably not in winter though!!)


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't ski but I still loved the mountains when I was there as a kid


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Rex is taking a nap!!

Where's Marty???

Uh Oh!! William is MIA also!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, The case of the missing screw has been solved…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I haven't skied in about 8 years, need to get back out there!!! I also need to get another bike. Toys & tools, can NEVER have enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

There's Marty. Apparently he's been screwing around!


----------



## boxcarmarty

A 10 speed huffy Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I solved the mystery of the 150 year old screw….. Or actually, my brother did…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Perhaps, can ya fit a DOHC V6 on one of them??


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did your brother go to a really good nursing home?


----------



## DIYaholic

Post# 3600 went to, The envelope please…....
That Damn Yankee- Rob!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It should be a 9-32. (for what the standards are worth) British standards are taken from American standards. There are a couple of different sizes that Stanley used. Back then all threads were cut individually and matted to the thread it was intended for…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

sorry guys, the AMT guys got called in to pump my stomach and Sandra put it all in a zipper back and is saving it as leftovers. Maybe William will stop by sometime and we'll have enough food to feed him.
Hands up everyone who has Machinerys Handbook ? doesn't matter what year printing it is. I am conducting an experiment.
Today i actually spent the whole afternoon looking at a plan I purchased a while back. It was very difficult to read and understand, the nomenclature all seemed to be in Hill Billy and I had to translate just about everything into accepted engineering terms. This is one plan that has no hope of being manufacture in China, or outside Hill Billy areas come to that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pick me, Pick me…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pick your own, Box


----------



## boxcarmarty

So what is the experiment???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not tellin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is that 'cuz you can't read hillbilly???


----------



## DIYaholic

I dudn't thank hillbillies cain red nor wrotes!


----------



## DIYaholic

We gained Rex & lost DY! HUMMmmmm, Clark Kent & Superman?


> Where the heck is William


?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm hyped, I've been eatin' peanut butter cups all day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was my 1000th post…..


----------



## superdav721

OK i'm back I had to deal with choirs. Talk to me Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It should be a 9-32. (for what the standards are worth) British standards are taken from American standards. There are a couple of different sizes that Stanley used. Back then all threads were cut individually and matted to the thread it was intended for…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The plan is actually quite good in concept, but by not using standard drafting nomenclature, you read the plan and wonder what they are trying to say. Perhaps they should have had someone translate it into standard drafting terms unless they only wanted to sell the plans locally. In translating everything it seemed to me that the drawing were made by Jed Clampit and Jethro.


----------



## superdav721

MARTY YOUR KILLIN ME.. Do i need to go buy a huffy?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I bet ZZ would have no problem with them in their "native tongue"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you have any pictures of the head? He said from what he can tell it should be a knurled thumbscrew. Although knurl back then was just a rib or a groove. Not the diamond knurl that we have today. He can duplicate the screw if you want to send me the plate to match the threads on it…..


----------



## superdav721

No problem. I will have to get some pictures A other plane screw. But there is a lj here that has one. I will get him to take a shot of his. Working on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a picture of Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
ROTFLMAO!

Go ahead call me a…...................BEER Drinker!


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER DRINKER!!! I resemble that remark!


----------



## superdav721

Email sent.wooowoooo









This is a type 1
On a bad day it will fetch $150 to $250
This is my best find yet. I intend to use it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah mate, NEAR BEER drinker


----------



## DIYaholic

BTW: I drink Michelob Light, gotta have a little class (very little)!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, Near Beer to some, but follow it with a few shots & your doing fine!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep it clean Randy. I have a picture of my Granddaughter in my pocket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer a couple of shots…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah teaching her to play billiards?

Lignum Vitae


----------



## boxcarmarty

Once again the sun sits on the Stumpy Nubs workshop. William is still grounded to his room with no coffee. Randy is passed out from too much near beer. Dave passed out from the excitement of getting a screw. Rob passed out from yard work. And Rex, Well he's just spaced out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* Don't forget to feed and water Rex when you get up…..

Night All…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

I too, am calling it a day, night actually!!! Hope everyone sleeps well & wakes up to a great day.

whbdc,Xopq ./,aoijhZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys I can't stay up late tonight as I have 2 new addition meds to take after the side effect problems this week. I have not been able to get up on my feet for a few days because one effect is my feet and ankles go numb and tingle, but this time it was just like I had a shoe full of rocks with prevented me from standing - hurt like hell too. The other effect was breaking out in sores inside and outside the mouth, so I have been feeding through a straw. The hospital sent a prosciption to my pharmacy for these 2 new meds which would help.
Well after 1 night I can stand on my feet for a short while and this will improve more tomorrow. I read the warning that came with the meds and this one it says is for Bi-polar people with Herpes ….. wow am I glad my wife picked that one up….. 
The other med is for my mouth sores, a lquid where you take 5ml x 4 times a day and "swish and swallow". Wow after a few minutes the whole of your mouth and wind pipe is so numb and your mouth feels as big a an olympic swimming pool with a beached whale laying on the bottom. It sure takes the pain away. lol
I'm hoping the worst of the side effect are on the way out for this session, it usually takes a week to ease off and I'm so much better today. Roll on tomorrow.
I'll be off in about 30 mins.
Carry on


----------



## superdav721

Thank you guys for the fun.
Rex take care.
Goodnight all.


----------



## HamS

Wow, you guys were busy. I wonder about the plane screws. Are all the screws to same size and it is an odd one< or did each guy just make up his own screw and the same model of plane has many different sizes?.

That was one of the real innovations that helped win some war, I forget which onewhen the rifles were all made from the same parts instead of each rifle having custom fit parts. Eli Whitney supposedly invented that system so itmust have been in the Civil War.

Road Trip tomorrow to the big city not sure whether Indy or the Fort. Today is bonus day and I am in need of a new guitar, and maybe a chesel or two and perhaps a bandsaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Ham,
How's the coffee?

Enjoy your road trip. I'm sure shopping for a guitar is fun, but I know you are going to enjoy spec'n out new chisels & especially that new bandsaw!!

I'm going to take a stroll around LJU & the Al Gore invented internet!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Marty and to everyone else that chooses to wake up & smell the wood…...

Shop time today! my plan is to finish my air cleaner today. I will then need to install it. It will be wall mounted in a closet with intake & exhuast going through the wall. I figure, with my propensity for procrastination and work pace, it should easily be installed by June of 2013!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
Well, not so good really, but morning.
Can't stay up long.
Will be back as soon as I can.
Ya'll be good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I heard SuperD got his bike back out again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, but you need one of these to get into the corners when resurfacing the floor!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning' all,
It's rainin' the whole barn yard (not just the cats and dogs) here this morning.
One of those days with a lot of little things to get done. Should get in the shop some time today.
Don't think Stumpy made on the forum yesterday … Must be working hard on his new single


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rob, They're calling for severe storms over here today…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - keep meaning to tell you - your profile quote makes me laugh every time I read it


----------



## boxcarmarty

That kinda thing happens as you get older…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Google translates your Signature line:
From: Fun quod venatus Tota vestra donec veniam!
To: All fun and games until your pardon!

Is that correct???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I picked that up in an auction a couple of years ago. It's been a good one. I removed the electronic panel 'cuz mice had got in there and chewed it up. The wife is suppose to fix it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was told my favorite signature line was offensive, so I had to remove it and have simply put my blog address since.

Treat every stressful situation like a dog. If you can't eat it or hump it, $#!+ on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Marty, Marty!!!!
You need your wife to fix YOUR RAS?????

I think this thread is about YOU! Where Did Mr Fix It Go?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
LMAO!!!


----------



## superdav721

Morning Gentlemen.
Ham on the screws. We used British standards in the early 1800's. There were two main ones. The they would tweak them a bit. It will make you nuts trying t figure out whats going on.
I was going to change my sig.
I have a mind like a steal trap….........Rusted shut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, The wife is an electronics inspector…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just teasing a litttle. I figured it was something along that line! It's a good thing to tag team a project.

Super,
I have a memory like an elephant! Proplem is, I don't understand "elephanteese"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to the shop!

Nice thing is I can do the laundry at the same time. Hey, isint that multitasking?


----------



## DamnYankee

Quote should translate "it's all fun and games until it becomes a job"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's my own spin on something I seen once.
I was stressed out at the time and just happened to see a shirt this young woman was wearing. Ok, I admit it. I wouldn't have seen it, but I was checking out her boobs. However, how I seen it doesn't matter. The point is, her shirt said, "Treat every stressful situation like a dog. It you can't eat it or hump it, piss on it and walk away".
Goes to show you that good advice is good advice. I can't remember anything about her chest size or anything, but I remember that advice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm off to lie down. 
Can't stand tp be upright long right now. Pressure on my vertebres is hell right now.
Sorry I haven't been too talkative the last few days guys.
Been going through one of my real bad spells. Can't think too clearly when I'm like this.
I'll give ya'll hell when I'm better though.
Ya'll take care and enjoy my time down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get better William, We need help keeping Rex in line…..

Stumpy hasn't been around much either. He's been trying to figure out how to elevate his TV above his footboard. This is what he has come up with so far…..


----------



## DamnYankee

What's bad about that translation is that I used Google Translator to translate it from English to Latin.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yawn, morning all.
It is going to be a good day, the worst of those bloody side effects have subsided, I can stand and walk again, so I'll definitely get to the shop today for a little while. Can't tell you how happy I am about that.
Hope you all have a wonderful day too.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Ain't that the truth…..Jobs, can't not have one though!!!

William,
Try to picture taking her shirt off her back, that may help to take your mind off of your back!! Hope the pain subsides!!!

Marty,
That contraption is for a computer monitor, didn't notice the mouse???

Rex,
Good to hear the after effects are past you now!!! Go make a mess of that shop, or if you prefer clean up the mess in that shop. Point being….GET IN THE SHOP!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
I'm still drinking coffee at the moment but to the shop I will go today …..Yipee.
I do hope William gets better, we tease him all the time and he gives as good as he gets.
Our thoughts are with you today William, hope you get some refief from the pain, hang in there friend.

Now, the rest of you disturbed creatures, get on with something credible today, we'll be taking names and numbers, so there better be some good reports posted here from all of you. Oh, BTW all hand plane posts should be posted on "that other place" , this place is for those who have had plane talk up to their eyeballs, and this is a refuge from that kind of talk. Maybe we have a 5th column operating here??........now who could that be???


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rex,
I'm just taking a five minute break! Ok, it's more like a 1/2 hour break, as I need to ingest some sustenance or I'll keel over from hunger. Before you ask, I don't want NONE of your wife's cooking, I've had eyeballs up to my eyeballs!!!

Enough already, I need to fix lunch. I'll be back after I fix lunch!


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop time getting closer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, II'm just getting some food down me so I can start my day's adventure.
I'll be going off line soon ….......(hey I heard that you bastard) and be back later on my return ….....(what'ya mean oh ********************?)............ yes I can hear all the little thoughts going on.
It's a pity DIY a good meal of eyeballs will see you through the day.


----------



## geoscann

stumpy
I keep thinking about your tv lift. if you use springs the problem is that when the tv,s down and you unlatch it, i could become a projectile. but what if you used with the spring a couple of automotive hood lift shocks if you installed them backwards they would dampen the spring lift. but help to lower the tv when going down.???? something else to think about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much shop time today. I came in the house to monitor the storms in the area. All has pretty much moved out now. The worst passed between here and HamS. Gonna try to get a few more hours in before going auctioning tonight. Got my eye on a treadle lathe. Home built repro but it appears to have some nice hickory timbers in it…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I went out riding today and found the mate to the plane you got for me. I mean the mate. You sent me an adjustable sash. It was used for the middle sash I found the one that makes the outside sash.
$16


----------



## superdav721

William I hope you feel Better. But there are bad storms crossing ole man river. Headed right for you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got about 1-1/2 hours of shop time


----------



## superdav721

I get to the shop and am fixing to start filming. Then the power goes out. Crap.


----------



## DamnYankee

Time for beer and pizza and beer


----------



## HamS

Role Call,

Marty you there?

Roger from Kentucky?

We're fine up here except for the wind blowin stuff around.


----------



## superdav721

We had a bit of bad but nothing touched the ground.


----------



## HamS

Glad you are OK . There was some real nasty stuff pretty close to Marty I think


----------



## superdav721

Well we just turned the weather on and the line is one county off. Headed or way.
I do hope Marty is OK.
I am glad you fared it well Ham


----------



## StumpyNubs

*geoscann*- Can I call you Geo? I think the flying projectile thing would be fun! I am going to do some experimenting with springs and see what I can come up with. This is a personal project, so there's no hurry. I'm still just thinking on it.

*Blue Collar Woodworking Episode #12 will be airing shortly…*


----------



## superdav721

Woo Woo

Wait I need popcorn, soda, easy chair and my foot stool. 
OK I am ready.


----------



## superdav721

Are we there yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm present and accounted for. The worst of it went thru Indy and just north of there. I'm 20 miles south of Indy. We had higher winds after it cleared out. Great find on the mate Dave!!! Now you can build some windows. Just got back from the auction and I have a new toy too. Just loaded pics and I'm getting it ready to post now…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is. Enjoy…


----------



## superdav721

Marty I stand corrected on the planes in discussion. They are the same plane. It is an American design. They are called Stick and Rabbet. The one you sent me is adjustable for the mortice that has to be cut in the sash. The one I got today is fixed to a 1/2 mortice. The ovolo on each is a bit different so I have the means to cut two different style sashes. The name comes from stick - that is the ovolo you see on the outside of the window. Rabbet - that is the part that the glass is set and glazed into. The British used a hole bunch of different plane to achieve the same result. The American invented this one for one cut and its ready to go.
Now let us see what you have found.
Great video dovetail boy. I did enjoy it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The daily question??? Check it out…..

http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/blog/28609


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's the ugliest rocking horse I've ever seen.


----------



## superdav721

I am not riding it. If I ride something its gata have 2 or more wheels.
Note I do have 2 horses in the back 40.


----------



## geoscann

watched stumpys episode #12 as always great video. very enjoyable and informational. i,am not a dovetail joint person. I like the look of box joints, but i need to learn how to make dovetails. keep up the great work stumpy.


----------



## geoscann

I agree with you dave i,am a wheel man to. make shur you keep them horses out back and be careful cuze them patties are very slippery on two wheels.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I was over at your site and noticed that you use the 2 word capcha's. You like to reed so if you didn't know I would like to tell you something about those two word capcha's. The first word is known. That is how the server can tell if you are human. The second word is a word that has been scanned in and the OCR software can not tell what the word is. SO they pose the second word to a few thousand people and the most popular choice is what they pick for the word. By using capchas we are helping get all the old books digitized into the internet.


----------



## superdav721

Two wheels are for the road and the boots are for the pasture. 
Good to see you hanging around Geo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

LMAO Stumpy. Although I damn near rode it a bit as I was unloading it from the truck…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, I waited to post as I did not want to upstage Stumpy new video.
Well today was great, I got to the shop and actually did something with WOOD. It may not be exciting to you guys but I can assure you almost peed my pants.* I MADE SOME SAWDUST - at last*









I got back to the house, the wife met me at the door and stated, you brush yourself off real good before you even think about coming inside. I had not really noticed I was covered in sawdust so I brushed myself down, then said it was not good enough and brushed me down again with the compressed air blower. After she had satisfied herself I was dust free, I was allowed in. I headed for the bathroom to wash my hands and managed to empty the sawdust in my pockets on the floor.  (you don't get mad, you get even). I told her when I got back into the kitchen that she had failed to de-louse me of sawdust, and that stuff she missed was on the bathroom - waiting for her. (YES, I win again)


----------



## superdav721

Very nice Roger I liked the part after you had you great fun in the shop. I am glad you made saw dust. Great therapy aint it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great job Rex, What are ya makin' with that sawdust???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good to see you (and everything around you) are in one peice!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
What was the sawdust supposed to be???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, just a 'lil windblown. I think it messed up my hair…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you are all right, (like that will ever happen) that was a lot of "Bears" you had to deal with. I saw nothing but GRIZZLYS all around you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, the sawdust is *Evidence*.
Box, I am closing in the sides of some open shelves on 2 small scaffolding units .. so that I can increase storage places for all this stuff I am finding.
I was surprised that the equipment still worked, the plane took a while produce a good surface …expect the cutters were covered in gunge ,,, but I guess it burned off after a few minutes, but it might have responded to the cussing.

The main thing is that after a rotten week I got to do something, even menial, but it was a huge jump and gave me great pleasure.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You shouldn't be jumping while operating machinery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's about that time. Randy, put Rex outside so he doesn't pee on the floor. And don't forget to get the coffee ready for Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you turn into a pumkin or sumtin' at midnight???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I just hope Williams had a restful day and got some real pain relief. Remember he needs our support.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I was just thinking the same thing! Great minds do think alike! I suppose minds like ours could think alike also!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, it must be our Blue Teeth.
Hope he is OK and not hearing from him because he is resting. It's no fun being laid up and not being able to do what you want. I'd take him some of my primo coffee if he lived near.


----------



## superdav721

We have bad weather right now and that is some of the worst times for William. Hopefully when this front passes the barometric pressure will settle.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, yes a lot of people don't understand how some suffer with pain when the barometric pressure goes crazy. Every time a storm was coming I used to get migraines, I was like a weather station. 
It's good that our bunch on here care so much about each other, that's what life is all about.

Oh, forgot to mention it, as of today, I am the proud owner of a Splinter. It's like a medal to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

The cable box is displaying "12:46 AM", to think, that's when I used to get ready to go out for the night! Everyone has either passed out, fallen asleep at the wheel, or are in hiding. Can't blame 'em for hiding. Problem is, I can't go to sleep, I still have beer in the fridge!!!

Ham,
William has been down for the count today, please check to see that he is OK!!!
Rex has slipped out of his straight jacket, stole the keys & is on the loose. GOOD LUCK.
DY is on VACA, god only knows what he is up to.
SuperD found a good screw.
Marty saw Dorothy & Toto in his travels, everyone is OK!
Stumpy is (although, he won't admit it) competing for Norm A's job!
The new guy GEO, has been hangin' out, let him chase REX!!!

The coffee machine has been set to start brewing @ 4:30am. I hope you are up by then,to prevent the place from burning down!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

1:12 AM. 
Got up for the restroom and had to check on my buddies.
Getting sore in bed, so I need to walk a bit before I hit the recliner.
I seem to be getting a little better.
Hope to talk to you guys tomorrow.
Thank ya'll for thinking of me.
Wish I could stay longer.


----------



## HamS

Mornin all.

Coffee is fine thanks. I have a new toy that I hope to share some of the fruit of later today. I realized that my computers are a mess. I have been straightening them out some. Actually, Miss Julie reminded me of that in her most gentle way. I thought once I had mine and she had hers I would not hear so much of that, but that was not to be. I think it is in the lack of the X chromosome makes them like that. Unfortunately I have to work on drywall today and may only get a little shop time, but the hall way is coming along.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning All,

Ham,
I wonder what kind of fruit it is????

William is alive & feeling a tad better! Yea!!! Perhaps we will hear more from him today.

Geo, It's your turn to hunt down Rex & return him to his cage. Don't forget to feed him!!!

I didn't accomplish much yesterday. All that I did was paint about 90% of the air cleaner. Need to do some touch ups. It just felt like I was pulled in every direction yesterday.

But, I'm not really complaining, many folks have it much worse, considering the weather yesterday!

Time for me to run rampant around the halls of LJU & the virtual world.


----------



## superdav721

Rex whats a splinter?
Morning world.
Today the wife and I are riding out to the 9th annual Loose in the Caboose Festival. We have never been but its something to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- I like box joints too. But there's just something about a dovetail that makes you feel like a real woodworker… even if you have to fill it with shims and glue to repair the gaps!

What you should try is HAND cutting box joints! If you can do that well, you can definitely do dovetails!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* Hangin' out with you and Dave is having an averse effect on me. I have the urge to try a dovetail unplugged. What is this world coming to???


----------



## DIYaholic

It is critical to learn to do hand cut dovetails. You never know when you are going to need to do an "emergency" build of a drawer during a blackout!!!! A side benefit, without power there is no lighting to show the gaps. Of course, it would also be that much more difficult to see if you have controlled the bleeding!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good points Randy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- Well cut dovetails don't have gaps, even in the light.

Power tools are fantastic. But some times you just don't want to get them out, set up a jig, and do test cuts just to make a single joint. It's the same principal with hand saws. I have a shop full of powered ways to cut a board. But sometimes it's just as easy to grab a hand saw and do it.

Plus, it makes me feel like Roy Underhill. (Or is it Kary Underwood?)

(Yes, I know you were joking.)


----------



## HamS

The lathe


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I do throw a lot of one liners, don't I! I agree, sometimes it is easier & faster to just break out the hand tools and get to work.

My coffee IV has taken effect & it is time for me to motivate!!!

I really need to finish my air cleaner, seems to be taking forever. I also must work on my TS, install "PALS" to align blade, contrive some DC capability, reacquaint the saw with it's base, etc, etc,......


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Is that your "new" toy that you mentioned earlier? If so, a little TLC and you will be good to go!


----------



## HamS

I am not sure how this will work. Just playing with my new toy.


----------



## HamS

No,

The Camcorder is the new toy. I have had the lathe and am working on a restoration plan. The lathe was Grandpa's and he used a washing machine motor to power it. I want to restore the drive belts a little and save the wear on the drive belt pulleys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Ham, You're a real person


----------



## HamS

I look like a wildman with that hair. Trying to figure out how best to post video now


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I haven't heard your opinion yet of my ugly rocking horse. Rehab or scrap box???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And a very good morning to one and all.
So pleased William is on the mend.
I'm going to the shop in about 30 minutes and will be in residence there practically all day. Yeah 
I'll be clearing up and burning stuff that has accumulated over the past 2 years, still have a long way to go to get the shop in order, but I can see the end of the tunnel now.

I have a webcam, like most others, and Saturday evening is the time for a very important video call that has been going on for 2-1/2 years. The call is to my very best LJ buddy who has been there for me in the darkest days of my illnesses, and it has been his kicking my up the ass and pushing me that has made me fight and not give up. I have never met him in person and likely never will as he lives in another country. He is my best friend.
Just shows you what being a LJ gives you as an extra apart from just wood.

You all have a wonderful day, you are all my buddies and part of my personal family. Be safe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Box*- I can't tell much from the photo, but I would never scrap a neat old tool, so I say rehab.

*Ham*- Holy Moley.

*Rex*- People your age should stay away from that new fangled technology. That is unless the web-cam produces silent movies…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy: - Get Knotted.

You can't teach an old dawg new tricks??
Just wait 'til he puts his wolfman dentures in and bites your ass!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* There are more pics here…..http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/blog/28609

It is a neat old tool. I'm giving alot of thought to a rehab project. Just trying to figure out where to begin and how to go about it. Also, whether or not to keep it motorized or put a treadle on it. I would say the third leg is where the wheel would have been if it would have been built as such. OMG, what am I saying??? I'm starting to think *unplugged!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you trying to say that; You are powerless???

Just watched the "5 Cut Method Sled" video, during my luch break. I think I may even to be able to pull off an accurate sled. Once my TS is cleaned, tweaked, reassembled & aligned, that is!!!!

Enough slack time for me! Time to crawl back into my basement shop & work on my TS. TTFN.


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy

I dont disagree but i was a machinist for too many years. it was all about making jigs for the machines, so they could do the work. its hard to do something by hand that a machine can do faster and easier. thats why i enjoy watching you and people that are able to do your craft.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Geo,* Welcome aboard. We need more thoughts like yours here. MORE POWER, AR,AR…..


----------



## geoscann

Thanks marty i try to think outside the box. but working out side the box is difficult.but i do enjoy seeing everybody's ideas. because sometimes we over think and make a easy fix difficult.


----------



## DIYaholic

My SUPER*HERO* & *MENTOR*









Every Superhero needs a sidekick!!!








Notice Al gets the bigger picture!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just taking "5" from the shop. Ok, more like twenty!!!

Air cleaner is painted. Need to cut & install cleats to hold the motor/blower and filters and then install the cleaner into the closet. This is going to have to wait until I get MY table saw up & running.
I have installed the "PALS" blade adjusting thingy, am now working on establishing some dust collection. Contractor saws are a PIA to modify for DC. Once DC is adequate, I'll flip the saw back onto it's base and align the saw. With my current rate of work, I should have a saw and hence an air cleaner by X-MAS!!!

Geo,
Over complicate??? Lol. That is exactly what I'm trying to avoid with DC for my TS. I'm just trying to do what I can while I have easy access to the underside. I will then really tackle DC once I build a workstation for the saw. In the mean time, close enough is good enough!!!

It is a beauty day here in Vermont, the sun is shining and its about 50 degrees!!! But I am missing it by being in the shop. Not complaining though, I'm enjoying the shop time.

Gotta go.


----------



## superdav721

OK guys Yall ready for dovetail overload.


















Half blind









workbench


















And the killer to me. DOUBLE BEVEL DOVETAIL

















That one took me a long time to figure out how to lay it out. I had great help from Chad Stanton the dancing woodworker.
Oh one more. The puzzle.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Trying to figure that out the double bevel, would put me into a DOVE*TAILSPIN*!!!


----------



## superdav721

Oh I froze my but off but had a great time.



























We got there a little early and it was raining. After the rain cleared the streets filled up. The wife gets a foul weather badge for putting up with me wanting to go. 150 miles was COLD. It was sleeting when we left.
Marty you are becoming a tool neanderthal  
I would love to help on the refurb of the lathe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Doesn't it feel good? You really feel like a real woodworker when you cut a set of dovetails. It's kind of like how I feel like a real man every time I put on my high heels and go dancing!

Gotta go feed the girls (shop-rabbits, chop chickens and shop dogs…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chop chickens???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You should've put the top up on the bike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been in the shop dissecting the lathe. This guy went thru a lot of thought and detail on this thing…..


----------



## superdav721

He had to Marty. To get it where it would produce. I take it you are going to get it humming again.
I just ate 8 pounds of crawdads. I'm full.


----------



## superdav721

I have heard from William twice today. He says he is doing better. The more he moves the better he feels. He said he would be online tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well the sun has set, but the lights ain't out. Taking a short break, gotta watch the news, have dinner and then back to the shop.

Rex,
I got a teeny tiny splinter today. Do you know of a surgeon, or preferably a hot nurse, that can remove it????

Stumpy,
I always end up falling down when I try to dance in my high heels!!!

Dave,
Was that 150 oneway or round trip??


----------



## DamnYankee

Travel day (9+ hours) in the car a lot of rain but made it safe


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to hear & know that William is feeling better! It ain't the same without him rambling on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
9 hours of travel, that can be tough in the rain! Where did ya end up going?


----------



## superdav721

Randy that was round trip down and back on crappy state hwy's. In the summer down here the heat will make the road buckle every 100 feet or so and it takes them 5 years to fix it.


----------



## superdav721

Rex how are you dong out in the shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

"Home Improvement" with Tim & Al is on. My heroes & inspiration!!!


----------



## geoscann

have you guys ever watched holmes on homes.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
You were looking for an anvil, right?


----------



## superdav721

Randy That is not a bad price for all that gear. WOW


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOOOONEY! I'M HOOOOME!

Well I woke this morning feeling a tad better, but stiff as a board.
Yes, that qualifies as wood discussion.

So I was determined I was getting in the shop today.
My intentions were to read some magazines I got from KTMM. He obtained a crapload of woodworker's porn for me a few weeks ago. I was going to read my magazines and drink coffee.

Well, I was enjoying that, but I wanted to DO something. 
So I have been upset about my hot rod truck. The old girl hasn't been feeling well either. She was putting around great, but put your foot off in it and she studdered. I had to investigate why.

After checking the timing, it wasn't advancing like it should when you blip the throttle. So I snatched the dizzy (distributor. Sorry for some of my terms. I was a mechanic most of my life). This distributor is one of the last parts on this truck that I hadn't either replaced or rebuilt, so I needed to take a look see inside and see what I was working with.

What I was working with was CRAP. It looked like something that was drug up out of the Mississippi River. The advance springs were rusted beyond any springyness. The spring posts were about rusted off. I doctored it up to make it run until my finds were better, but was still very upset about it. I couldn't afford to go hunting a donor dizzy right now.

Then my son brought me some money from a deal we had worked out. He hauled off a truck I needed gone for a 50/50 cut. So I had a little cash.

Then KTMM came over. First of all, this lifted my spirits a lot. There's nothing like friends visiting to lift a downed man's spirits. Well he got on his nifty little fancy smancy phone and looked up some prices on the internet. I could get a brand new dizzy for a price that was in my budget. So off to O'Reillys me and KTMM went.

I'm glad to report that the old hot rod is rodding hot again. The new dizzy even had adjustable advance. Now, I'm all in on my timing by about three grand on the tachometer. So I am one happy man.

Then I had a problem. 
As usual for me, I overdone it on my first day back in the shop.
No worries, nothing two margaritias couldn't cure.

So I'm feeling fine at the moment. 
Glad to be around guys.

.

Rex, I hinted the other day at this. I know exactly how you feel when you can't get into your shop. When you make it back though, you feel like a new man. Now I have my automotive toy back in the street. I need to get started on a new wood working project, and soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Thought you might appreciate that listing, not really up my alley, at least not yet. I'm seeing what your doing to Marty and it scares me!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll keep the Tim Allen talk down now.
On another thread I was laughed out because of my fiew of Tim Allen.
The question was who was the greatest woodworker of all time. I can't fathom why my Tim Allen response was not taken seriously.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the dovetails, it is a much debated issue, but I agree with some that the only pupose of them these days are that they look pretty. But boy do they look pretty.
My problem though.
I know how to hand cut them. I may be a little out of practice, but I can do it. However, unless it's something I'm making for family or a real close friend, I'm just not going through the hassle when a machine will do it.
That's why I plan to start the Stumpy Nubs dovetail machine build in the near future. I've already got the plans and most of the hardware on order. I'll be sure to blog about it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad to have you back!
Is your hot rod a "real" Hot Rod or just a stolen vehicle??? Lol. If it is a "Hot Rod", need to see some pictures.

I have to head back down to the shop. See y'all in a while.


----------



## DamnYankee

Made it to the happiest place on earth! Disney World


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad Wm and Rex are feeling better


----------



## superdav721

Yall make him show you whats on the dash.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

'82 Blazer. VIN matching two wheel drive. A lot of these were converted from 4WD to 2WD, but this is one of the few that have the 2WD denotation in the VIN number.

2:72 gears out back. It is not a quarter mile truck, but a cop buddy clocked it for me. At 2200 RPMs (cruising speed) once it's wound out, you can cruise at 140MPH. Most vehicles can take me off the line, but it's hell on wheels on the highway. If you're wondering why only 2200, it gets too light on the front end at those speeds to push any harder.

TH350 tranny with shift kit and 2500 stall torque converter.

Engine is a 350 CID bored .030 over to 355 cubic inches.
Two inch header pipes going into three inch collectors with turnouts right behind about where the driver's seat is so you can open it up for better flow.
Comp Cams 270 magnum cam shaft. 
Flat top pistons with chrome moly rings.
Four bolt main caps.
Reduced weight and machine balanced connecting rods.
Edelbrock performer RPM intake with Edelbrock 1406 four barrell on top.
The engine has been dynoed at 402 HP at the flywheel. Im guestimating about 375 at the rear wheels.









Most of the decent photos I have of it are with the top off because that is how we like to roll when the weather is nice. 
This is a photo that was snapped by my wife who came up driving behind us. Me and the kids were cruising around town.








Here's one with the top on though.








The dash always catches everyone's attention. I,ve actaully added more skulls since this photo was taken.


----------



## DamnYankee

Needs some wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Interesting you say that DY.
I was thinking out loud today to my wife.
I'm thining on a way to make a wooden grill with a skull theme to it. I think I want to paint it with chrome paint though and make it have a metallic look to it.
If that works out, maybe some curved pieces to fit over the tail lights?


----------



## DamnYankee

There's an LJ that replaced all his FORD logo plates with some woodworker art


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to have to try and find that one DY.

My thinking is that since I love my toy (the Blazer) and wood working, why not try to combine the two?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That brings me to another idea of mine I thought ya'll might be interested in.

My wife's Jeep's headliner is sagging (again). It's been glued back up several times. I recently bought the glue to do it again (that stuff is expensive).
I was sitting in the shop one day and wondered what I could do with some mahogany strips I have. I have a lot (I mean a LOT) of mahogany strips of varying widths that are about a quarter inch thick. I started thinking of my Grandfather's van he had at one time. 
He had put strips ever so often down the length of the van running from side to side to have something to screw to. Then he screwed (with pretty brass screws) thin strips running the length of the van for a ceiling. Then he finished it all with laquer. 
I will probably use a different finish, but I'm sure you get the idea of what I'm considering for her Jeep.

Now I just need to sell her on the idea.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here it is 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51678


----------



## DIYaholic

I've never been to Disney, World or land. I have been to Busch Gardens 3 times though. What does that say about me!


> ?


 Twice to the one in Orlando and once to Williamsburg. I even remember taking the tour!!!

William,
Love the skulls!!!

TS dust collection project moving along at a feverish pace!!!

Gotta go….............


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Super, I counted. I now have:
16 skulls across the dash, not counting the skull themed casket piece.
Three pewter skulls hangin from the rear view mirror.
The skull themed rear view mirror.
Skull seat covers.
Skull valve stem caps.
Skull door locks.
Skull gear shift knob.
Skull blinker switch knob.
Skull tilt steering lever knob.

I have yet to find a steering wheel cover or floor mats that I like. I have to warn my family on a regular basis. They want to buy me all skull stuff, but they can't understand that just because it has skulls doesn't mean I'll like the styling.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you DY. That one is now saved in my favorites.


----------



## superdav721

I think it's cool William. It is you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just watched the new video Stumps.
Great as usual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do you have any idea how many times I've been asked, "Are those skulls real?" 
I've given up and started just telling people, YEP, sure are.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice truck William. I have an '83 Chevy 1/2 ton. New metal and paint about 12 years ago. Starting to show her age again. You'll never get that headliner to stay up. The foam backing is breaking down. You glue it up and it breaks down some more. Endless cycle…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty.
As for the headliner, I am aware of this. I haven't talked to the wife yet about my idea. I think just the idea of it being permanant instead of something that'll come down again will sell her on it.
She loves the mahogany look to, so I think she'll like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and her Jeep is red. I think if I carefully pick the lightest colored pieces and add spar urethane, the wood and red paint will look good together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Thought I had some better pics of my truck. It also has a smoothed tailgate with a rollpan…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a clean looking truck Marty.
Have you thought of a roll pan on the front too.
When I first got my Blazer I thought I wanted to remove the front roll pan and reinstall a bumper. It's grown on me though. Now I like it.
The biggest thing I'm unhappy with on my Blazer right now is the paint job. The yellow stripes on black just doesn't do it for me. I've said for a couple of years now that I'm going to save up for a paint job. Now I'm thinking I could carefully do a tape and spray can job that will look better than it does now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Based on year model I'm sure it has to be a 305 or 350 (?). Any improvements? Or is it stock?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It had a tweeked 350 in it when I got it. I went back to the original stock 305 about a year ago to help with gas mileage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a friend of mine build the tailgate. It was reskinned and the handle relocated to the inside


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate messing with tailgate. 
I'm in need of rebuilding the innards of my Blazer tailgate.
They're a pain in the rear because of everything that's in them. 
Regular pickup gates aren't bad. 
In one like mine though you have all that is in a regular tailgate, plus the rear glass, plus the motor and electronics for raising and lowering that glass.

The easiest way to work on them is to remove the inside panels and work on it from the inside of the truck. However, since the last time I done that was when I worked as a mechanic (on a customer's vehicle) and let a wrench slip and bust the glass, I think I'll remove my glass when I get ready to mess with it.

.

I saw a Blazer a while back with shaved door handles. That's something I've had on my mind as well.

.

A 305 is a decent engine for an everyday truck. They can be built too though. I built a 300HP 305 once for customer. He wanted performance, but insisted on keeping the stock engine, so I couldn't sell him on a 350.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can come up here and fix my car for me. It's giving me all kinds of fits. It's a '89 Chevy Z24, 2.8 MPFI. I'm having electrical/fuel problems with it. Need to pull the module from the coil pack and check it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off guys. 
It's been nice being able to be up tonight, even if some of our regulars were absent. 
Good night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, Marty won't let me go.

Chevy modules…..
Nuff said. Replace it.
What's wrong with the fuel system?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and if they make it for that one, get an Accell module. The accell brand is a tad more pricey, but will outlast the OEM parts every time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is all computerized on the MPFI. Whatever is wrong shuts the fuel system down…..


----------



## superdav721

Its a Chevy. 
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
Oh boy I started one this time


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First though I have to know about the fuel problems. On those year models, the eletronics for the coil and module are tied in with the fuel system electronics. If there is an electrical issue with the fuel system, then the electrical signal to the coil/module will be sporatic at best.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey where ya going William! I closed up shop to come talk to you!!!!! JK. You have a good night. Glad your feeling better.


----------



## superdav721

opps posted twice


----------



## superdav721

My belly hurts. To many crawdads.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes it will start, sometimes it won't…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you hear a ford mumbling out there???


----------



## DIYaholic

I got a fair amount done with sealing the underside of my TS. Next is sealing up around the back opening & the front. The hassle is the tilting, have to deal with the movement of the motor mount & front height adjustment handle. There needs to be clearance for them to move freely. What a PIA!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, the best place to start is to replace the module. Checking them is no good because they often test good when they are faulty.
Remember Accell.

I trust accell enough that the first thing I done to the new dizzy I put in my truck today was to strip it down and first put on my Accell module, Accell Superpack coil, and my Accell pickup coil.

If replacing the module doesn't fix it, you have a spare module, never a bad thing if you own a Chevy. 
And if it doesn't fix it, I will need a run down exactly what's going on, including any stored codes. If you don't know how to get those, let me know. I'll have to check my manuals on that one, but most vehicles, my manuals tell you how to get the major codes without a code reader.

.

And what does Chevrolet stand for?
*C*racked 
*H*ead 
*E*very 
*V*alve 
*R*attling 
*O*il 
*L*eak 
*E*very 
*T*ime


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, I heard that Ford.

FORD
*F****ed 
*O*ver 
*R*ebuilt 
*D*odge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No stored codes. Already been there…..


----------



## geoscann

no i dont hear a mustang Its a ford F150


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Start/No Start could very well be the fuel pump Marty. 
Remove your fuel cap when it won't start and see if it's running a few seconds when you turn the key on. 
If not, turn the key off, back on for five seconds, off. Do this five times, then try to crank it. If it cranks then you have a fuel pump going out or a faulty pump relay. If this is the case, let me know and I'll tell you how to bypass the relay. Bypassing is ONLY to check it. You cannot run it that way unless you want to chance burning the car to the ground.


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'm back in the race DIY.
We started gearhead talk now, I'm on a roll.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Basically the only thing left is the module and the ECM


----------



## superdav721

I had a friend that had a 72 ford with a Chevy 350. That was the best running and riding truck ever. 
When I was 14 I rebuilt a Pontiac 350 and stuffed it into a ford short wheel base. That truck would flat fly. It had a 6 pack in it. I yes I can tune 3 carbs.
Now ole betsy out there in the yard has got 160 k on her and she does pretty good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

But I don't know about talking to that OTHER ********************@$$ right now. 
He had crawfish and I aint had even one all year. I'm mad at him who shall remain nameless right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why some people love old Chevy small blocks Super.
You can rig up any kind of mounts, run one single wire for the HEI and stuff a 350 into ANYTHING.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fuel pump checked good, new crank sensor, ran the injectors (replaced 1)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You have to feed the hamster in the cage, if you want the vehicle to run!!!!


----------



## superdav721

6 pounds buddie. YEH all by myself. 
My belly hurts. My fingers are stained red, And you aught to have seen the face of the youngest girl when I told her what it was I sucked out of the shell. She screamed owwwwwwwww and ran out of the room.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If in doubt about the module Marty, replace it. I've had chevys that never needed modules replacing. Then I've had a few that I had to keep a spare module in the glovebox at all times. They are funny. They go out for no apparant reason too. This is true from the 1963 modules when they first came popular on the original HEIs (Actually a spin off for DUI which stood for Davis Unified Ignition, different story though) all the way up to the current year models that have modules for the coil packs.


----------



## superdav721

Marty what kind of fuel pressure? If its to high crazy crap will happen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo, What's wrong with a Mustang???


----------



## superdav721

Those coil packs will get a hair fracture and act nuts,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, you have a nice old Ford.
I make jokes, but I've had some Fords that ran forever.

Incidentally though, if you start having too many problems, that 302 you have is a jam up engine. Change intakes, throw on a carburator, and they make HEI dizzys for Ford 302s now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I don't remember now what it was but it was within the range…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My daughter used to wouldn't touch crawfish because she says I grossed her out sucking the heads.
Now I have to get them when she aint around or I won't get any.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You have a start/no start situation though.
If it was the ECM, 99.9999% of the time you'd simply have a no start situation.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like Fords and Chevys. I dodge those Dodges though. I'd had nothing but bad luck with every Dodge I've ever driven.


----------



## superdav721

They will learn with time. Mudbugs=goodfood.
I saved a handfull. Et TU Fe tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've pulled the ECM and checked the ground. No apparent Burnt componites or solder fractures or any indication that it is bad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm the same way, Chevy or Ford. No Dodges, nothing but bad luck…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like old stuff though.
If I had Marty's car, I'd find an old '81-'82 Beretta and steal the intake and ignition off of it and go back with a carburator and HEI or MSD ignition. 
People can say what they want about the carburator/fuel injection debate. I can troubleshoot a carb a lot cheaper and a lot less stressful than fuel injection.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I crawled under it to pull the module a couple of days ago. but haven't got to it yet…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I had an oil leak into a connector on my o2 sensor. The leak was small. I whipped me for over a year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I swear I want to kick SuperD right in his rear.


----------



## superdav721

Agreed William, I'll take a quad over injection any day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Once again Super, you drop an HEI in that 302 and you'd never have any more problem. You can get the dizzy for $119, a decent Holley carb for around $250. I can scrounge up an intake.

Hell, while we're at it though, let's bored it, stroke it, port and polish. You'll be able to get to Vicksburg in record time. 
Of course you may have to sell the bike to pay for the gas.


----------



## superdav721

Good night all. Dave is whooped and tired and was cold.
Now I am full and warm and zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
WOOD


----------



## superdav721

Kick me why?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to get it fixed. Have a new rag top to put on it and spring is right around the corner. Besides, I get about 12MPG on the truck…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CRAWFISH
That's why.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're doing good Marty.
My Blazer gets around 10 MPG as long as I keep my foot out of it.
Of course, I'm lousy at keeping my foot out of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've thought about buying a new (or newer) truck. But I hate the thought of the payments and I can't seem to part with my '83…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well please let us know what happens after you replace that module. I'll help all I can from this end. 
Of course it's be easier if I could actually work on it instead of giving advice over the internet. See? The internet can't replace everything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to have a good truck to pull my 24' pontoon…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

New trucks simply cannot hold a candle to the old faithfuls in longevity Marty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You buy a new truck to pull something that big and, if you go with the right truck, you'll have more power, but I guarantee your repair costs will be way more than you'll have with the '83 in the long run.

If the engine blew in my Blazer tomorrow, I'd simply hunt down a good block and rebuild.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Another thing is cost of parts Marty. 
The starter went out last year in the Blazer and my wife's '95 Jeep Cherokee.
Blazer starter-$39
Jeep Starter-$179


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's why I can't part with it


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just wish it got better mileage.


----------



## DIYaholic

It doesn't burn any gas…................when it don't run!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well let me know what happens with the car.
I have got to go to bed now.
My eye are feeeee….....
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz
Oh, um.
My eyes are getting heavyyyyyZZZZZZZ
Good night all. 
Sorry, I am sleepy this evening for some reason.
Ya'll cut the lights out and lock the doors when you're done.

*GOOD NIGHT REX!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna get back under there tomorrow and see if I can get to the module. I'll let you know what happens. Gotta take the dogs out and turn it under for the night.

Dave, May your crawdads fester in the night.

Rex, Did you lock yourself in the shop?

William, Thanks for the help.

Rob…...... Rob is dreaming about Tinkerbell.

Randy, Go check on Rex.

And Geo, What is wrong with a Mustang???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Why do I get the honor of checking up on Rex!!! I want to drink beer and surf the web.

I'll check in later to see if Rex is wandering the halls here at LJs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's taken me about 1/2 hour to read all the post and get up to date…......Geez what a Load of codswallop you guys talk about.
So glad that William is back? .... I think, he certainly came back with a mouthful and spewed it out mercilessly. He says he gone off with eye droop, if we were listening to him we'd all have ear ache.
Enjoyed the discussion about the Big Three, personally I like Toyota. Oh and in England, ford stands for Found On Rubbish Dumps, and FIAT = Ford of Italy At Turin. Anyone here have a Pontiac?

I was going to tell about my day, the shop and what I built today, but since everyone has been sent to bed for breaking mama's curfew, you'll just have to wait until tomorrow …... later tomorrow…..maybe much later tomorrow…depending on how charitable I feel …so there.
I think I will just relax and watch Stumpy's new epic on cutting toe nails. Just hope he is not wearing that same God awful shirt that needs washing and ironing again, it must stink up that shop, now wonder you never see anyone else there.

Well I suppose i'll sit, have some great coffee and plan a great time for tomorrow. You guys have a nice sleep…..poor little lambs.
Yeah, and when you wake up and ge into those trucks, you'll have fun alright. While you were sleeping I swapped your ignition keys …....ha ha ha …......NEVER piss off a Scorpio.


----------



## DIYaholic

It appears REX is his normal self & is now safely locked away in his properly ventilated hideaway (cage)!!!

I have rigged the caffeine beverage brewer to awaken me at 5:00am. It may snow tonight (1/2" worth), so I may need to check on a couple of properties. I HATE waking up early on a Sunday, actually any day!!!

The lights are off & so am I….............ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

I woke up tis morning feeling my back in ways I wish I did not. I guess it does not pay to do drywall work instead of good honest cutting and fitting of wood. I expect if we cut and fit wood over our heads it sould hurt the next morning as well. I really should just hire some one to do this. Coffee is on and I am makin' breakfast for me and miss JUlie so I an't gonna spend a lot more time with you guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Wi, err HamS,

Sorry to hear about your back. I hear ya. I hate working on stuff over my head! Most things are way (intellectually) over my head though!!!

Enjoy your breakfast with Miss Julie.

I'm sure as you start to move around you back will loosen up. If not, try William's two margarita remedy!!!!

Today I get to work towards sealing up the back & front of my TS. Should be fun. Although contractor saws are difficult to seal up, I HAVE A PLAN. I just hope it's not a plan to fail!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good graces I'm gone for a day and the thread gets hijacked by grease monkeys!

Gentlemen (I use this term in the loosest fashion possible - much Stumpy's hand cut dove tails) this tap belongs over on ThrottleJerks.com

I've owned a Chevy and a F150 and love the F150 
I owned the Chevy as a primary vehicle (years ago) and bought the F150 as a "beater truck" for hauling lumber and such. Ended up loving my F150 so much (even in its beater state) I sold my Honda Accord (which was my primary) and now drive the F150 full-time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All

Randy, You otta have about 3 rolls of duct tape on that TS by now. What are you sealing up anyway???


----------



## DamnYankee

HamS - while I'm not as old as some I am older than others (maybe that's why it's called middle-aged) and have found its not the age it's the recovery. I have proven several times I can out work guys half my age …... I just can't move the next day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Lumberjunkies, I received a PM from MsDebbieP this morning. I've been asked to do an instructional blog on Debs Cherry Pie Box. It will be featured in the emag…..

Lookout Stumpy, I'm competing for an Oscar…..


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding Marty. Your in the big time now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to go to the shop now and make some crown molding that will fit my head. From here on out you can refer to me as the pie box king…..


----------



## superdav721

Be sure to make that crown in a large size. Your head might be swelling. Mine would be to


----------



## DIYaholic

While my TS is on it's back with it's guts exposed, I decided to take advantage of the easy access!
Later today I hope to update my blog, but in the mean time, just for you Marty!!!

"PALS" blade alignment installed.









I'm sealing up ALL openings in/around the "cabinet" in order to increase DC efficiency. I used a foam backed foil tape, stuff is nice to work with. I still need to "seal" rear access around belt/motor mount & in the front blade height adjustment shaft and blade tilt lock lever shaft.

This is inside the "cabinet".









This is the mocked up DC shroud for the bottom.









Not going for perfection, but since I have great access, a thorough job is much easier.


----------



## HamS

Randy,

Your saw is very similar to mine, but I have not gone to the effort of sealing it for dust collection. I don't have very much trouble, but I do wish I had some way to seal the back of the saw while still leaving room for the belt without rubbing anywhere. I suppose I could cut a piece of luan with a slot in it for the belt. I am really interested in how the PALS system works on that saw I have been debating installing a PALS, but it seems to me that I also should get the A-lign it system as well as the mounting hardware. If I did get that I would have to get my son away from the video games to help me wrestle the saw around; best not to get on the topic of lazy sons.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I'll be sure to let you know how the PALS aligning system works out. As far as lazy sons, I don't have any offspring (that I'm aware of), so you are on your own there!!!!

TS Alignment:
I have the HF magnetic base, A Starrett dial test indicator & a Starrett 6" digital caliper. I will figure out a way to use them to align my TS (and other machines). There are numerous shop made jigs utilizing what I have, so I'll search & find something.

TS DC:
I originally thought of luan for the back of the saw, I did use luan for the bottom dust shroud. However, I do have the "diamond plated" foam anti fatigue mats, that I will utilize and try to Rube Goldberg something up . I've got a plan (two actually), just need to see IF I can make one of them work!

BTW: Did your back loosen up????


----------



## superdav721

Nice job Randy. This is my 3000'th post


----------



## superdav721

Watching Nascar and cooking EtTuFe


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Super, I try, slow as it may be!!!


----------



## HamS

Yeah,

When I got home from church I was fine, I expect I will have the same thing tomorrow morning becasue I am going to work a couple hours this evening on the ceiling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Glad you feel better. I was out of commission, for a few days two weeks ago, with the same issue. Try to take it easy on your back. Look for other tasks/projects to give your back a day or two of rest, if that's possible!

Everyone or Anyone,
I'm heading out to my "Foodie" friend's place, for dinner. I plan on adding a few pounds to my small frame!!! However before I go I just wanted to leave the link to my latest blog entry.

I'll check in later, around 11:00pm, to look after Rex & shut the lights off! TTFN.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I done a lot today.
A lot of NOTHING.

How is everyone today?
Except SuperD. I hope he has heartburn from the crawfish that I DIDN'T have.

Good evening REX!
Sorry about the gearhead talk. I can't help it. My back can't handle mechanic work, but all it takes is someone to mention anything to do with cars and I remember that I have octane running through my veins. I always have.

DY, apologies to you too. We're not at gearheads.vroom though. We're at Stumpy's playhouse. We will try to stay on topic tonight. Well, not really. We will try to scream *WOOD* every now and then for you though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry I have no great adventures to report today. I don't even have an excuse. Well, I do. Maybe ya'll will understand.

I obtained another set of chisels from KTMM recently. Well, yesterday.
Me and my gang (the four youngest) headed for the shop this morning. I put on the java and made my way to the back of the shop where the fun happens.
I had left the chisel on my work bench yesterday, when he brough them. I was going to put them away. One of the little ones started asking me questions about how to sharpen their chisels. They have an oil stone that KTMM gave them. They have a cheap set of diamond sharpeners that I gave them. They have some sandpaper glued to a small piece of granite. So between the four of them, they were in disaggreement as to what to do. 
So I done something that I've neglected to do lately. 
I just pulled up a chair and started helping the boys get their tools in proper shape. 
We talked a lot. 
I answered their rediculous questions with rediculous answers. 
A lot of the day, I just acted like a big kid along with them. They enjoy it when I do that and it is a break away from worries for me.

Soooooo,
I had a great day even if I accomplished little.
How bout ya'll?


----------



## geoscann

randy dont buy a fixture for trueing your saw. look at garages works he made a fixture to put your dial indacator on so you can true you saw blade and fence. i made one took all of 15 mins works like a top.
your try too seal your saw up to tight i did mine that way and it wont draw the dust up it requires some air in to remove the saw dust


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DY, you've been so busy with that dust collector that I can't help but liking my dust collection.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Lumber Junkies and just how the heck are ya? William, don't answer that. We're on limited time here. By the way, I did get the…............. part off of the blue thing. I'll go get another one tomorrow.

How are you this evening Geo? And what is wrong with a M…...........

Where's Dave???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't answer?
Why wouldn't I answer. 
I will answer dagumit.

GREAT!

Now, was that so hard?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

M stand for MUSTANG!


----------



## superdav721

I am here, I have zero shop time for a 3 day weekend. Today was shopping day and we went a flushed $800 bucks on food. Well at least we will eat. The wife and I are county employees and get paid once a month. So we go and fill the freezer up. I managed to take a nap today. Haven not done that in a while. I have been watching an old guy making authentic bows on YouTube. His process is pretty cool. He make some from animal horn and he says he is one of 8 people still making them this way. We do not need to loose the old arts.
William guess whats for lunch tomorrow?
Et tu Fe hahahahahah
mmmmmmm good,
I even tossed the claws back in it, so its dirty Et tu Fe


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'll tell you what is wrong with a Mustang.
Not a dang thing untill the Mustang II. Then it went downhill from there.
I've seen the newer ones though. I know little about them but it looks like they're moving back in the right direction anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Kiss my a…....
Sorry, forgot where I was.

Still trying to figure out of Marty was suggesting I talk to much. Or I talk to slow?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm referring to a '69 Mach 1 390 Cobra


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps…... *WOOD*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

'69 anything with an engine over 300CID.
Don't get me started Marty. That's right up my alley, but they don't want to hear from a greasemonkey.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, We're just glad you don't talk too much real slow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're back where we ended last night Marty. They don't make cars like they used to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also had a '69 Cougar convertible 351 Mod. But we're not talking cars tonight…..


----------



## superdav721

Wood
and
food
and 
coffee


----------



## superdav721

Dovetail.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention the '55 Chevy PU w/396 and offenhouser intake with 4 deuces? But we're not getting into that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get me a bigger stick Dave so I can stir this pot…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I got it.
how about a 600HP Wooden car?








It's called Splinter.
You can see more about it on Joe Harmon's blog on the build.
Yes it is wooden all the way down to the osage orange leaf springs for the suspension.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am a truck man myself Marty. 
I once had a '79 F-100 with a 351M that was bored and stroked to 400CID. 
Ported and polished heads flowed enough air to pump out just over five hundred horses. 
It had two holley double pumpers on top of a strip dominator intake.
Of course, that's back when gas was under a dollar a gallon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Back on the topic of *WOOD*. I'd like to build a 1912 Ford Delivery Panel. The body would be all *WOOD*


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're talking 36 years ago on the 4 deuces…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had so much trouble keeping them in sync that I had to take them off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Some one said food? "SALT" I have to go spread some!!!

Talk to ya'll soon. Gotta go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thought you had a dinner date with your goodies???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where did Dave run off to again???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got a strip dominator for my 350, but there is no way I could put that on with gas like it is now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

yea the four deuce setup was always PITA. If one was even a tiny bit out of adjustment with the other three, the engine would run like crap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You might as well put a stack of bills in the seat and take the top off


----------



## DamnYankee

Rode Toy Story at Disney today. Whole theme is done with tinker toys and Lincoln Logs and such toys all done oversized! GIANT WOODEN TINKER TOYS


----------



## boxcarmarty

*BIG WOOD*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, We're shooting for 4000 tonight…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob you didnt stop by and pick me up.
I'm here checking in between videos. The old dude knows his stuff but the vid's are long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done with the lathe today. I did hang a cabinet door before going to the other side and working on the thing we won't mention tonight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought that was supposed to be a Lumberjock Disney World Trip.
I'm still sitting here waiting patiently with my Mickey Mouse hat on. 
Where is DY?

Oh, he left us and is already riding all the rides without us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll mention it.
How hard is it to get that module off?
Don't you love how they make cars with parts that are easily replaced in such tight places that they are no longer easily replaced?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Did I tell you about the '71 Vega I built with a 350, 400 turbo and Chrysler 8 3/4 rearend? But we're not talking about that stuff here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Removed the oil filter and the starter from underneath. Removed the battery, air cleaner, fan and radiator from the top side. Then I still had to feel around blind to find the 3 bolts to get the coil packs off…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why I love my old Blazer. 
Take the hood off. I have a fiberglass hood with no hinges, just Nascar pins. Pull the pins and set the hood on top of the truck.
Climb up and sit on one of the metal fender skirts.
Now do whatever you wish to the top side.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be heading down that direction in a couple of weeks. Well, about 8 hrs from you all. Going to Branson Missouri….


----------



## superdav721

And a partridge in a pear tree…
Im in one of those moods…..
Dont mess with me William Ill send the elves back to your shop and have then rub all the sand paper together.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I never messed with too many Vegas except to snatch the steering boxes off of them.
I used to do a lot of work in my shop when I had the shop and wrecker service for dirt track racers.
The old close turn ratio manual gearboxes in the old Vegas were the preferred ones for dirt track. I got top dollar for them. So I hunted own Vegas anytime I was in another town and near junk yards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the way my truck is too. But I have hinges…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What did I do to you Super?
I know what you did to me.
You didn't being me no dang crawfish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well come on down to Brandon, Mississippi. 
Me, Super and KTMM will sing for you and you'll feel just like you're in Branson.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it Randy, You pushed your snow over here!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got coffee and Girl Scout Cookies.
Is that a nutritional dinner?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was wondering if I could swing the miles from Branson to Gulf Shores AL before heading back this way. If I did, I'll be running right by you all…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thin mint or Samoas.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 shots and some sugar cookies for desert.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd bet we could all get together somewhere in Jackson for coffee. I could bring sawdust to put in the cups.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I decided on the Samoas.
The caramel and coconut gets me everytime.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've got some crab apple I've been saving for just such occasions.


----------



## superdav721

I'm game where we meeting up.


----------



## superdav721

Get this Marty my wife has been on me about buying an old window to put pictures in and hang on the wall. Now I am going to make her one. With a galoot level index of ten. All hand made


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me see if I can swing the extra miles. I have to figure out when I'm leaving. Just started thinking about this this morning. My Sister lives in Branson and been wanting me to come down before I go back to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool Dave. Gotta see it when it's done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Mom is in Golf Shores, She winters down there…..


----------



## superdav721

Well guys yall have a good one.
And remember if they can't find you handsome at least they can find you handy.
I love Red Green.
Goodnight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When you decide on a final schedule, let us know. If your trip near here is between Friday and Monday I'll have a truck load of youngins with me. That's the days my wife works.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll pick it up tomorrow Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll get it figured out in the next day or two.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Did you read my post this morning about my PM from MsDebbieP?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hello, Why do I feel like I'm standing in an empty room?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No I didn't.
Was something wrong?


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm here Box had to catch up on all the readings


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, She wants me to build another pie box and do a blog on it to be featured in the emag.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's great Marty. I'll look forward to it.

No. You're not alone. I'm trying to catch up on about three things at once. I'm not great at multitasking though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad you're back Rob. I thought you got lost in the toybox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I told her that I would get to it as soon as I can, I was gearing up for a blog on the rehab on the lathe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I met with my Brother this afternoon and went over the new head on it. He's going to take care of the spindle and bushings for it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd like to see the lathe rehab too.
I've taken a liking this past year in rebuilding old tools, repurposing old tools, and shop made tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I started the disassembly of it and cataloging the pieces so that I can clean it up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is dedication.
In the magic kingdon and still trying to stay up to date on Lumberjocks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably get the blog going in the next couple of days


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not updating…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

there we go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

only


----------



## boxcarmarty

18


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cataloging peces?
I thought everyone done like me and scattered everything all over the floor and figured out how it all went back together later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

to


----------



## boxcarmarty

go


----------



## boxcarmarty

yea, something like that…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Was there something wrong with the lathe or you just doing a rebuild to know what you got?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tear down old tools sometimes when I get them for no reason. They'll be running fine when I buy them. I just feel better knowing what condition everything is in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You didn't see it? I picked it up in an auction for $10. The head is missing, I'll have to build a new one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The guy that built this thing put a lot of thought and work into it. It is unbelievable…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen that photo but didn't realize you had bought it.
How long is that bed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have never seen a homebuilt one this massive and well built.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to stay in there Marty.
It seems to take minutes instead of seconds for anything to load tonight.
At least I know it's my service provider this time and not Lumberjocks.
I pulled out my wife's computer and it's running slow on all sites as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The beams are about 6 foot


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine stumbled for a bit there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well you've probably heard me say it before.
If it's worth building, it's worth over-building.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know what I'm gonna do with it when it's done. I have a lathe. But it was too neat to pass up


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Six foot, you're gonna have to make sure everything is balanced good before mounting, turning slow, or sandbag the hell out of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one's for you Rob #4000


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, you beat me to the click…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some things are just conversation pieces. I have a few like that anyway.

There's your 4000 Marty.
I'm off to bed.
Have a good evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The head will be an updated spindle system. That's why my Brother is handling that part. The tail stock has built in balancer adjustments in it. I said this guy put a lot of thought in this thing


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another day winding down at the Stump Nubs Workshop…

Dave has turned in early with his EtTuFe, or something like that…..

Randy is off chasing snow flakes…..

Rob is still chasing Tinker bell….. (we got you 4000)

Geo's not sure if he coming or going…..

William spilled his coffee and short circuited his electric boxer briefs…..

And Rex, Well I think he's still locked in his wood shop. Hang in there Rex, Someone will be there soon…..

As for me, I'm horizontal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Oh sure, I show up to the party and everyone is passed out!!! What ya'll can't hold your liquor? Go figure!

It's 1:00am do you know where your ninja shop elves are?

I don't need to be up until 4:00am, in order to do some more salting. Should be able to get 2 hours of sleep.

Mike Holmes is on, bad mouthing every other contractor for not "Doing It Right The First Time"! I do actually like his show, just not everyone is as experience or as smart as him!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks, I had a weird day.
For starters I di not wake up until 11am. I suppose it was because I put in a full day at the shop clearing, moving and burning. I spent a further 4 hours at the shop today, had some supper and then crashed again, waking up just now at 12:30.
Apart from that I feel pretty good.

*Mobile work benches parked and ready roll anywhere I need them*









*Same mobile benches from the other end*









*My mobile lumber rack - needs stacking*









*This is the mobile scaffold rack that I am making the closed in shelves for*









*Trash left after 2 days burning*









*Trash again*









Out front of shop is a 6ft wide veranda which allows me to work out side, so having tools mobile lets me do that whenever I want. Having tools mobile also allows me to reconfigure the shop any time I want to suit the project. The only things that are not mobile are the BS, DP, lathe and Dust collector, although I do have a small 1hp mobile unit I can use if needed.
As far as my WW endeavors have gone, I have cut, planed and sanded the panels for the closed in shelves and also panels for a shelf to put on a router table to give storage for that router's stuff. I am continuing doing small stuff and even though it is all basic, I am thrilled by just being able to make sawdust again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to see that you have made both progress & saw dust!!!

I don't have time to chat as I must go lay down some more salt.

Gotta go!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Rex it looks like progress is being made both in your shop and in your body. Small steps are the order of the day. I finally got the furniture in the house moved around the way miss Julie wants it, This is somewhat of an annual ritual after the Christmass tree comes down. Usually it doesn't take until March though. There is a large bay window in the front of the house flanked with book shelves. That needs to be cleaned and all the books taken out of the book shelves and everything moved and turned upside down and vacumned etc. Kind of a deep cleaning. I am now in the midst of doing all that.

Coffee is on, did someone stop at the bake shop for some apple critters?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and any other LJ's.
Now my sleep pattern is gone wrong. Went to bed and could not get back to sleep, so here I am up before the lark.
Got big plans for today. Will get that shelf enclosures finished and the router stand shelf done and then if the enclosed shelves on the small scaffold works well, then I'll go ahead and do the other one I have too. As everything is on wheels I need to make sure nothing falls off the shelves while I'm moving stuff around, I'm not a good driver, so minor collisions are normal.
Now for some coffee…........


----------



## superdav721

Roger, looking good Glad to see you are enjoying yourself. Even if it is at weird hours.
Ham I am sorry about the cleaning. I hate cleaning the house.
I thought I got up early. You guys get up train conductor early.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, yes it is so good to finally get to the shop even if it's not doing much in the way of WW.
I have really enjoyed the last few days, the 2 extra meds they got me certainly did the trick.
Hope William's back is better, when the back goes out you are grounded.

Now what to have for breakfast?


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning from the land of "if you can stick mouse ears on we sell it".

Yesterday was fun, hooked up wiith good friends (a large portion of my kids' school
Is here as it is our spring break). For any who have been here… We rode the Tower of Terror several times along with Rockin Roller Coaster, Toy Story, Star Tours (Star War themed) saw the 3D Muppet Show and lot more. My poor wife got stuck with my mother-in-law who didn't want to do much of anything and complained about it. While glad she joined us it's proving to be very trying. Today go better as we are going to EPCOT which is a more sedate park at Disney.

On the topic of wood, my Grandfather got his cribbage board in the mail on Friday and was very pleased. He turns 90 today (and probably would lead the way here at Disney). I'm telling you it is not the age of body but the age of mind.

Before I left I was making good careful progress on my current project.

Proud of you guys breaking 4000 keep it up and some year we will catch up with Hand Planes of the Not So Rich and Famous.

I get to check in in the morning and when we get back from the parks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Cookies and coffee for breakfast. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## superdav721

Marty you have cookies for breakfast most days.
I am on the other hand a coffee and cold air kind of guy.I froze my but off coming into work. but 72 is the high today, and spring break is next week. I will have a whole week to get in the shop, get the yard caught up and start the veggie garden ground turning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not true Dave, sometimes I have donuts. Have about a half inch of snow on the ground this morning. I wish Randy would keep that stuff over there. Gotta do some running this morning so I can get some shop time this afternoon…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I had a breakfast burrito. Sausage onions egg and cheese, may have another …..mmmmmm
what veggies do you grow SD?


----------



## DamnYankee

Veggie are what food eats


----------



## DIYaholic

Breaky fast is McD's I'm toooooo tired to do anything closely relating to cooking!

I awoke yesterday at 5:30am, to check and see what the overnight had brought for weather. I ended up salting from 10:00am to 1opm. Wrote my blog, checked on properties in the late afternoon and visited friends for dinner. I then ended up going out again to salt, from 10:30 until Midnight. By the time I had gotten myself caught up on my LJs. It was 2:00am. I needed to be out salting AGAIN at 4:00am. So, I figured, why even bother going to sleep. I did set out to salt at 4:00am and just finished up at 8:30am today!!!!!! That means I've been awake for 27 straight hours. I have a feeling I'm not about to accomplish much of anything except looking at the back of my eyelids. I need to scarf down my sustenance and recharge, perhaps get new batteries for this old body!!!

I need to see what transpired in my absence, here at LJU, and then it is comma time! See ya, when I see ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I use a *GIANT* squirrel cage blower powered by a nuclear fusion reactor to blow the snow in your direction!!!

Rex,
I had (am having) a sausage burrito for breakfast also, did you throw that on my tab, without my knowledge?

Veggies are for rabbits!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not gonna put out the big garden this year, Had too much go to waste last year. Maybe a half a dozen tomatoes and a few peppers and beans. And give the rest of the space to melons…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hee, Hee, he said melons!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I swear, I never get to sleep!!!

Tommy Mac is on, Veneered Coffee Table with Metal Frame".

Gotta go. I might learn something! Hey an old dog & a new trick! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## superdav721

roger I grow snap beans, peas, tomatoes, okra, chilies of all kinds, squash, cucumbers, watermelons, cantaloupe, eggplant, etc…































































Marty we can most of ours. If not I fugure out a way to pickle it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mmmmmmmm, Snow peas. I didn't do any canning last year. That's why most of it went to waist


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it, I think Stumpy abandoned us for a younger blog…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta find some shop time now…..


----------



## DS

Dave, that is an impressive garden. For a second, I thought I was on the wrong forum. I hope you are posting at gardentenders as well.


----------



## superdav721

I do a bit. I will show it planted and again during harvest.
http://gardentenders.com/members/superdav721
Its not much. I go there and read a lot. This last summer was to dang hot.


----------



## HamS

I thought I did a bit of gardening. I am just putting a few plants in the ground compared to Dave. Looks good. I know vegetables are what food eats, but it is kinda nice to season your smoked pig with some green beans and garlic. A little cole slaw goes pretty well with barbecue also


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Ham. I love the taste and freshness of my own.
Its just that they mess with our food to much. There putting hormones in the meat. They genetically change the vegetables.
I work in for a school system and the children blossom much faster now. Why?
I like the ability to feed myself.
Now the school systems are telling you what you can feed your child for lunch. A father here in Mississippi sent his child to school with a deer steak, juice box, apple and chips. They took the lunch up. Then feed the kid, charged the parents for the school meal and returned the homemade lunch at the end of the day. It seems the lunch was not FDA approved.
There is an Amish farmer in New England, he was selling milk, cheese, eggs and honey across state lines. A federal judge told him to stop or face prison. 
What is this world coming to when you can not choose your own food?
Give me a knife and a hoe and I'll eat.
Every thing that is sweet now has Hi fructose corn syrup in it. When they approved that stuff obesity went up 1000 percent.
I choose honey. It has been found in Egyptian tombs still eatable. Look at maple syrup compared to all that other stuff on the shelves.
Let me get off my soap box.
I like to grow my own the way my grandparents did.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HELLO FELLOW LIMBERJERKS!
And Stumpy too.

Rex was concerned about me. I feel honored. My back was actually feeling pretty good today Rex. I spent the day finishing an anniversary gift for my beautiful wife. She is beautiful, but I don't know how smart she is. She puts up with me after all. I will post it in the projects section in a little bit. I had to get that out of the way. I have a special project to do for a good friend next. I won't be posting it. I'm sorry. It's a private matter, that one.

So after I finished that project today, my wife was getting ready for work and the kids had started asking about dinner. I asked what they wanted and they wanted another weiner roast. Hey! Cheap, easy, little cleanup, and a woodorker always has scrap firewood, so weiner roast it was.

Well I'm off to post my project.
Be back in a bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, you know my grandfather was a beekeeper by trade. You don't want to get me started on the rant about the crap sweetners we have these days. We all grew up on honey mostly, and cane sugar at worst. You didn't have so much obesity and diabetes then.
As fo the school system, my wife or myself one used to always fix homemade cakes whenever they had parties and such. I'm not talking about no dang box cake, home made. Now we're not allowed to do that because it is not in a store bought package with "nutritional information" on it. Sure, it makes sense to givethe kids that sugar overloaded crap than a homemade cake!

I'm going to post my project now. 
This subject gets my dander up.

Also, my kids are healthier than their friends because they get in the yard and play and go to the shop and help me. They don't plant themselves on the couch 24/7 with a video controller or remote in their hand.

Nevermind.
I'll go now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just finishing at the shop guys, be online soon


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm BAAAAACK!
Hey. Where is everyone.
I'm starting to think I'm not liked around here anymore.

Hey Rex.
Looks like you're making progress. 
I think I need to come over to your place. It looks like you have plenty of wood out back for my wood heater in the shop. 
You could let me know when you're not at home. Incidentally, if any of those fine tools disappear while I'm there, it wasn't me.
Send me some router bits through the interent. I'll plug up my USB router bit catcher.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who let Rex out of the shop? I thought we had him locked in there…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex is loose again. Dang Chinese made chains, they break every time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I let him out. I thought we could have some fun tonight. What's more fun that watching Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, are ya'll conspiring against me?

After this weekend, I decided to run up to the only place in town to get some halfway decent crawfish today. I didn't realize they are closed on monday. So I still got no crawfish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They had to close 'cuz Dave bought all the crawfish…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I told you they were conspiring against me. It's the great "keep crawfish away from William" caper.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Two days since Stumpy's last post here.
Maybe we talk too much for him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, So we just won't talk tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do you want to talk about???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*COME HOME STUMPY!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm BAAAAAACK TOO.
Gordon Bennett, I actually had almost a full day at the shop - Yippee!
Did a lot of things that are generally boring but it seemed good to me.
Glad you back is ok William, I know it's no fun because when you back goes out, you are grounded.
Looks like SD has taken the tile of Head Sucker around here.


----------



## superdav721

Oh wont you come home!!!!
WOOD you come home?
Hey William 
No crawdads for you…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I heard Stumpy was going shopping for a new shirt.


----------



## superdav721

Yall check this out. One of the guys at work gave me a 4 foot piece of one inch all thread. I found a video of a guy making a speed release vice with the same piece. All I need is some labor. His vid's are a bit long but it's looking pretty good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Marty, we'll talk about anything, except cars, crawfish, politics or religion.
Everything else is free game.

So did you get the module for your car today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, $112. It still don't run…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm jealous Rex. I love routers and plenty of router bits.
There just always seem to be so much more I need and can never afford more.

I currently have on good router. It is a Ridgid 2HP with plunge and table mounted base.
I also have a 1 1/2HP Ryobi that is crap.
I have an antique, two days older than dirt, Craftsman 1HP. It is a decent router, but you'd better have a hold of that sucker with two hand when you switch it on. I don't think they knew a thing about soft start back then. It's hard to have two hand on it and reach the switch though unless you have a helper.

The last time the Craftsman was used was when my brother came to the shop needing to cut some designs in some high dollar nice pine for a customer's posts they were building. I warned him about that router. He didn't listen, as usual. That's ok though. I warned him. So he couldn't blame it on me when he ruined the first four pieces. Those had to come out of his paycheck. He set them up on he table with the Ryobi after that like I told him (didn't have the Ridgid then).


----------



## boxcarmarty

It tries to start and just sputters…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sounds cool Super.
Do we get a link?

I want to build a vice on the end of my work table, but don't know what it's called to give you a description.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did you say whether or not the fuel pressure has been checked Marty?
Even though it's more modern electronics, it still gets down to basics.
If one won't crank, it has to be fire or fuel. Since the module didn't fix it, it has to be one or the other. We need to narrow it down.
You can start with either one.
We need to make sure you're getting the right fuel pressure. 
We need to pull a spark plug to check for fire.

Of course by we, I mean you, since you live too far away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's called a vice on the end of my work table


----------



## boxcarmarty

fuel pressure checked good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

fuel pressure needs to be 41-47 psi. Mine read 46…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna pull the #1 plug tomorrow and check for spark as well as timing…..


----------



## superdav721

http://www.youtube.com/user/jpheisz/videos
I just subscribed to this guy and he did the same for me. Cool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do you have a running pressure gauge, or just the kind that checkes it when the key is turned on?
It sounds like a fuel problem. The problem with diagnosing that though is often a fuel pump will read good when it's first switched on, but then drop pressure as the engine consumes the fuel. The only way to check that is to bypass the relay and check it with the pressure relief button pushed on the fuel pressure gauge.

I hope I'm explaining that correctly. Some things I can do easier than I can explain.

You're coming this way, can you tow it down.
That's a joke, by the way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty nailed it Super. I need a vice on the end of my work table.

What I want though I will try to describe.
It has twin screws and will be as wide as my table. It will not have two jaws, only one. That jaw will stand proud of the table top so I can use a series of holes with dogs in them to clamp varying lengths of things as long as my table if needed. Oh, and the twin screws would be controlled with one handle though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally signed up for a youtube account Super.
Give me your channel, profile, or whatever it is, so I can subscribe to yours.
I subscribed to the vice guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I have twins. They're both screwed up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you're talking about your kids Marty, I have eight, and they're all screwed up too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wondered about the running pressure. I don't have a gauge to check it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That would cause the problem you described. Enough fuel would make it sputter at crank, trying to start, but not enough constant pressure to make it crank on up and idle.
Do you know anyone who can come check it for you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing that hasn't been replaced on the electrical that controls the fuel is the ECM…..


----------



## superdav721

http://www.youtube.com/user/superdav721721/videos
Twins screws are not easy to make with one lever. I want you to watch a blog
http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast-the-workbench.html
Hey Marty. Sorry about the part not working. Thats my luck
Rex nice to see you living in your shop. You feel much better dont you?
Ok everybody eat vegetables tomorrow and corn bread, butter is allowed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found it Super. And subscribed.
I'm on a roll tonight.
Three different websites.
On phone with my wife.
Eating.
Can't find my coffee though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a parts place here that has a tool loaner program. I'll check with them tomorrow and see if they have one…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about the fuel pump, fuel filter, or fuel regulator? Any of those would cause it, but a running check of the pressure would help diagnose those.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On the MPFI, any breakdown in the crank sensor, module, or ECM will shut the fuel down


----------



## superdav721

thanks the more I get the more youtube lets me do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pump was checked, filter replaced, nothing with the regulator…..


----------



## superdav721

Where is air cleaner boy?


----------



## superdav721

http://www.mikes-woodwork.com/EightSidedTray.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

He either hasn't come out of the closet yet or he passed out from chasing snow flakes…..


----------



## superdav721

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/10/29/wooden-bar-clamps.aspx


----------



## superdav721

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-videos/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate electronic ignition for this reason Marty. When they run right, they're great. When they mess up, many things can cause issues with many other things. All of it is connected at the ECM.
That creates a whole other issue. It's almost impossible to check an ECM without getting your hands ahold of a known good one. Buying one is just too darned expensive if you're not sure it is the fault, which it seldom is by the way. Usually it's some sensor or something else.

For example, SuperD had oil leaking onto his O2 sensor and gave him fits for ages.


----------



## superdav721

http://pegsandtails.wordpress.com/


----------



## superdav721

And off subject some pictures I found to be cool


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD I was interested to see what you could grow. We tried to grow veggies here last year and it was a flop.
Not sure what grows here, except weeds and bluebonnets.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We gave up on our garden. Our soil is crap. We have to put down so much ferilizer to grow anything in this soil that we come out cheaper getting our fresh veggies at the local farmer's market.

I even planted a cactus here and it died.


----------



## boxcarmarty

ECM will cost $80


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We live on top of a hill. I think the soil problem is runoff. 
I've planted grass three years in a row with little luck. It'll get to about an inch high and then brown out and die.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We buy from the farmer's market too, but the prices are often more than the grocery store. 
Sandra is looking at container gardening using those "Honey do" planters i made a while back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I highly doubt its the ECM Marty. I aint guaranteeing it, but I doubt it.


----------



## superdav721

Stand buy for overload




































this will hurt you


















mmmmmmmmmm








herbs


















i grew this to


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Very impressive SD


----------



## superdav721

Rex it is worth it .You are supporting the local farmer and the food is not messed with.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What about the oil pressure switch? Wouldn't that shut the fuel down if the switch was faulty?


----------



## superdav721

William, Lucas (KTMM) has gone nukin futs. He done put a chair, computer, stereo, TV and big ole speakers with air conditioning in his shop. Where is he going to do woodwork at?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't spend money freely, but I don't mind at all spending at the local farmer's market. We have one here. All the sellers are local people. Everything is grown without all the crap that's in the grocery store produce.

For example, I love tomatoes. 
I will take one we bought from the farmer's market. Give me a knife and salt shaker, there's lunch.
I don't even like to cook with the ones from the grovery store if I can help it.

We use a lot of tomatoes too. 
We usually buy about five to six boxes a year and can them so we'll have enough to get through the winter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know Super. I asked him if he was planning on living out there.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

when I was in England we always grew our own veggies and fruit. Most people carried on providing for themselves way after WW2 and some had allotments which were increased during WW2 so that everyone could grow food. You may not be familiar with allotments http://www.allotment.org.uk/articles/Allotment-History.php Of course if you lived in a country area you did not need an allotment, believe it or not there are still many people growing food in allotments particularly those situated in large towns and cities.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's wrong with that stuff in a shop???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes it would Marty.
Everything we've talked about though should still have stored codes in the ECM. That's the troubling part to me, is you said it had no codes stored.
Now, if it's readin high enough fuel pressure when you turn the key on, and then dropping, that would not store a code.

Again though, another problem. The only way to check a pump is to replace it. 
You want a real aggrevation. I have replaced the same pump three times. The first two were faulty from the parts house. That was in an '89 S10 my wife used to own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, nothing's wrong with it.
As a matter of fact, I think I may head on over there too. It looks like it would be quite comfortable. All he needs now is a recliner.
Oh no, if he's reading this, I just gave him a new idea.


----------



## superdav721

Roger I will read your link. I love that kind of stuff.
Hard times might yet come. To many little stupid countries with atomic bombs.
Marty Its 12 by 16. Same as mine. I have one stool and a fm radio and still trip.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've seen that happen before on a bad batch of parts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I grew up in the country Rex. Everything we eat we either killed or grew.
Our "garden" was three acres. We canned enough to last us all year and then sold the rest to buy staples such as coffee, sugar, flour, and such. When we were able to catch it in time, there was a farmer a few miles up the road that made his own flower. Instead of selling to buy, we just traded veggies for flour from him.

Another of out "staples" was yeast and copper tubing. If anyone has to ask what that was for, you don't need to know.


----------



## superdav721

William there is a chair, it's the green thing in front of the pic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William and I have a bit more room than that…..


----------



## superdav721

William how about that young feller on the coast, Paul. Have you heard anything out of him?


----------



## superdav721

Copperhead road…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I could use some yeast and copper tubing…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, after reading your response (#4104), then you need to stop looking at me funny when you come to my shop and see my stockpile of water. Think about it. Hard times may come. I may need all that water one day.

I know you've noticed the water, coleman stoves, coleman lanterns. I like the old stuff too, the ones that can be rebuilt and run on various gases. You can't count on being able to get butane.

I know, some of you are thinking I'm crazy now. You should have seen the people coming to me for help though when we lost lights for close to two weeks after Hurricane Kathina.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. I think you are right. The problem is that people in the US have never experienced real hard times because the depression was way too far back. The US has never been bombed and have cities raised, and never suffered a blockade where food and materials ceased to be available. It concerns me that nobody seems to understand what you have to do to survive


----------



## superdav721

Working Model of Stephenson's STEAM ENGINE made of GLASS !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My shop is 40×50. I am amazed with guys like Super and KTMM who can work in those walk in closets.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/common.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some of us understand Rex. I may not have lived during the depression, but I know hard times. I am blessed with what I have now. We grew up dirt poor.
When my kids hear me talk about doing homework by coal oil lamp, they thought I was so old that I was around before electricity. I had to explain to them that no, that you just do what you have to in order to survive.
People these days see things such as lights and phones as necessities. They don't realize them for the luxuries they are.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I used to work in a walk in closet about 20 yrs ago….


----------



## superdav721

funny


----------



## boxcarmarty

I agree William…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That steam engine out of glass is amazing.


----------



## superdav721

Roger one of my wife's friends came over and pointed at the dirt patch in the yard. She asked "what is that?" 
I answered "a garden." 
Everything does not come from walmart.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That funny video is actually true. 
I'm colorblind. My kids think if something is red, blue, or green that it's invisible to me. I have explained it to them so many times that I've given up.
In reality, most colorblind people like myself have gotten so used to it that we can guess the colors based on the shades of blacks and greys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would be great to be able to live solely off of the land with no utilities. Totally self sufficient.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't heard from the guy on the coast Super.


----------



## superdav721

Now I AM laughing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can Marty. I have Marty.
All you need is a garden plot (actually not a necessity, but nice. Roots and wild berries get old), ammo, and a water source.


----------



## superdav721

Marty Its a hard life. But you get what you put into it.


----------



## superdav721

WOOD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The last time my color blindness blindness was an issue was when I drove through downtown Birmingham. Some of there stop lights are turned sideways. I'm used to knowing which light is which. The sideways ones through me for a loop. Had to wake the wife up to tell me when to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a friend of mine with a brown '72 Chevelle. He pulled it in the garage one day to paint it. After it was painted he pulled it back out in the drive. I asked him, Rick, I thought you was gonna paint it the same color? He said I did. I said no, It's green…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actual conversation I had once with a kid.
I don't eat deer meat.
Why? Have you tried it? 
It was once alive.
Well do you know where hamburger comes from?
Well sure I do.
Where?
McDonalds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a wood stove, a garden, and a well, all I need is some solar panels…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a doctor tell me once that there is a certain percentage of people in the world that are colorblind, but grew up used to it to a point that they don't even know they are colorblind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why solar panels?
You sound like my brother.

My kids and I like to go camping. We take our tents and that is about the most sophisticated thing we carry.

I went to my brother's campsite once. He had a generator going for his coffee pot, mocrowave, television and DVD player.


----------



## boxcarmarty

self sufficient doesn't have to be primitive. Panels wound generate energy for the coffee pot, hot water, blowers on the stove, computer…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hope you guys don't mind but I think I need to beg out as the extra time I spent in the shop today is taking its toll. I need to take it in small steps, but you know how it is, that's not how I am.
Anyways, I'll report in tomorrow and let you all know what antic I got up to in the shop.
Good night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Of course, computer in my case would mean phone bill…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When we go primitive camping, it is such a relief to get away from all that Marty. 
I actually prefer coffee cooked on top of my wood heater in my forty year old perulator. I make it sometimes at the shop if I haven't been camping in a long time.

We do carry a cell phone when we go, in case of emergencies. Unless someone is dying though, they stay in the vehicle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night Rex…..


----------



## superdav721

Good evening gents. Work comes early in the AM.
I had a great time tonight.
WWII, food, gardens, workbenches, hot-rods, and giggles and grins,,,,,,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Go get some rest Rex. You have to take care of yourself so you can get back to the shop tomorrow.
Good night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If this country was to come under attack, You would have to be able to live off of the best possible means. Being self sufficient is a good start…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if everyone is bowing out, I guess I'm going to do the same. 
Have a good evening Marty.
You're the only one left. 
I have a few things to check on before bed.
I may check back in breifly if I can finish quickly.
Good night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And even in everyday times, It's a step ahead without having to pay these outrages utility bills…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another day draws near at Stumpy Nubs abandoned workshop.

William let Rex out of his work shop.

Randy is in the closet. (or in denial)

Dave is in the garden reading books by the moonlight.

Rob fell off of space mountain and hasn't been heard from since.

Geo lost his way here. (you know how new guys are)

And me, I'll be walking home tonight. Night all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

I have to stop pulling all nighters. I'm wiped. I slept away the night, while you all were chatting up a storm. I could hear the keyboard pecking & mouse clicking in my dreams, all the way up here in Vermont!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Someone left the light on!!! William said he may be back, I'll leave it on for him!

Good night!


----------



## superdav721

Randy turn that computer off and go to bed. Some of us work in the daylight.


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys,

I went to the link about the land allotments and realized that the underlying principles of our two systems are so different. We have and own land becasue we stood up and stole it from the previous owner, who probably stole it from the previous owner. Whoever was actually on the land and had the biggest sword,cannon,castle etc won. So far not so different between us and England. The difference is that here, the King was in London and there was a wide and deep ocean between us and the king and there were lots of us and the Kings officer's wore fancy red coats and lived a good life and just expected us to do what he says becasue the King had bigger castle's and swords and cannon etc. We decided that each man could be his own King and if the King wanted to take your land he had to come and get it. Well the ocean was deep and wide and the land was wild and we had just as good or better guns than the KIng and he could Not impose his will on us. There is a moral here about kings and private land ownership and guns, but I will not get us going down that path. I am glad my little two acres is mine though. I may not have a moat, but it is mine (and the banks) .

Coffee is on and there might even be a biscuit or two around.

William, I have the same problem buying gifts for Miss Julie. SHe is a very pragmatic woman who really does not want anything fancy. I mean this is the woman who did not want an engagement ring when we got engaged because it was stupid to spend that much money on a ring when it could go into the house. I have been mariied to her for 31 years. I think I 'll keep her

Now I gotta go look at the tray William made.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Ham,
Interesting about the history. For a nation to be born out of a rebellion against paying taxes and end up taxing the hell out of it's people is a little "off".
Centuries ago the monarchy wielded great power, but since Queen Victories time, the monarchy is merely the Head of State and does not have any political powers except a couple, which are to defend the faith, meaning guaranteeing free worship, and power to dissolve parliament and call for elections should there be a no confidence vote in parliament for the government…........majority rule endorsed by the Head of State.
The Queen is the Head of State for Great Britain and other territories, but has no political ties. She respresent the country, NOT the governments.
Now for some brew.


----------



## HamS

It is kind of interesting how our government had a "house of Lords" but we had no lords and a "House of Commons" and everyone was a commoner and a President who executed the governmnent and he wasn't in either house. It was supposed to provide stability and wisdom, rather than self promotion. Theories are wonderful things.

I am going to quit political chat and ask a serious wood question.

If you were installing crown molding in a room, would you install a nailer board the whole length of the molding, or would you just cut angles say about 2" wide to support the crown molding at just the nailing points? this molding is about 3 1/2 " wide. The longest span is 18'. THe crown molding is so thin where the mating edge is that the bearing surface on the wall is less than 1/2" and the bearing surface on the ceiling is 1/4" so I Have to put up some kind of support. I have been tying with the pros and cons of ripping a long triangle to glue to each side of the molding, the cieling and the wall to make that bearing surface around 1 1/2 " or so. then the though occured to me to just make little triangles to support it just where the nails will to.

Ideas gentlemen?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, sorry but I cannot suggest anything on your wood problem, just not done anything like that.

I have often said that it would be better for us here to have a Head of State and a Head of Government and not have I person (The President) try to hold down two different jobs at the same time. All those functions the President has to attend for visiting dignitaries could be hosted by the Head of State, the President would only need to meet with them when government business is involved. More time for the President to do his job in government.
OK, now I'll shut up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, 1/4 and 1/2 inch is more then adequate. You don't have any weight to the crown that you would need any structural support. Shoot some 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 inch brads and be done with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And good morning all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I feel like a change this morning. Coffee and cocoa puffs…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a weed you are Box… For me it's oatmeal, kippers and toast with marmalade.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
My coffee infusion has had no effect! I called the Dr. and he prescribed a higher dose! We'll see if that works.

Ham,
Personaly, I would go wth what ever is easier/faster to install. Is it easier to install many small blocks, or one longer piece??

President and/or Head of State?


> Who should be elected class Treasurer


? I hate all Politics! Lol.

I'm hoping the fog in my head, caused by my all nighter, clears. I really need to get my TS up & running.

I'm off to wander the halls here at LJU.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, It's all of the additives and byproducts that keeps me looking young…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all. Had to come check in and escape my mother-in-law.

My shop is 12×20 which when I built it I thought was huge now I've got to think real hard before I add anything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Mine is 32×24 and I still have to think twice before adding anything…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I tried thinking once. It hurt!

I had an idea, it bounced around, alone in my empty head, until it died of loneliness!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If anybody needs me, I'll be at the far end of the shop, raging war against high gas prices…..


----------



## superdav721

I open my front doors and have an acre of shop floor. The sun is the best lighting there is.
Ham what Marty said. Long nails on the studs and you are good to go. If you run the molding on parallel walls flush to the wall, no miter. Then you cut your starting miter on the next piece and take a copeing saw and back cut the miter following the molding pattern. more then 45 degrees it will lay on top of the other piece and look like a perfect miter. That is hard to describe. Let met see if I can find something online.


----------



## superdav721

HAM


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm back after my Scottish breakfast feast. Got a fresh coffee to


----------



## DamnYankee

Why are woodworkers so mean to doves? Always cutting their tails off! And then arguing if it's better to do it by hand or bandsaw or router! Dang! You are all sick!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Abandoned? This is my home away from home away from home. I could no sooner abandon this thread than I could abandon my little niece at the mall again!

I've been away working on an idea to take the autostart from my car and use it for the table saw. Didn't work out. So I did the next best thing, I put a timer on it so it automatically starts up every morning before I go into the shop, and shuts off every evening after I've gone to bed. It just runs all the time and I pass wood through it whenever I need to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome Back Stumper, You can imagine how hurt we all were when we heard you had run off with a younger thread. All is forgiven now and we are happy you have come home.

I tried that auto start with my lathe once, but found my hamsters dead by 10am…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty you have to upgrade to gerbils or lemmings.
Hey Stumpy. Software figured out? Film ready for cutting? Can we expect a show this weekend?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think Stumpy actually ran off with an older, more mature thread! Can you say Cougar?


----------



## DIYaholic

But yeah, It is great to have Stumpy back where he BELONGS!!! It's much easier to keep an eye on him and keep him out of trouble.


----------



## DIYaholic

This place is like a ghost town, tooown, toown, town, own, wn, n…........

I must go over to my real friends place! Opps, I mean my OTHER friends, the "Foodies" place this evening. It seems he has resigned from his job & needs (im)moral support. NO, he is not a Politician!!! We are going to eat, drink (heavily) and relive the "Glory Daze"! (insert Bruce Springsteen sound track, HERE!)

I will try to check in later, but there are no guar-un-tees!! Should I not make it back, to the Stumpy Comedy Festival, remember to:
1) Set up the coffee brewer for Ham
2) Lock Rex away for the night
3) Pull Marty out from under the vehicle
4) Send a posse to search for DY, over at "Spacey Mountain" 
5) Be PLANE honest with SuperD
6) Don't leave William alone with Rex
7) Keep Stumpy away from SketchUp, I have enough projects already
8) Talk WOOD, not Woodies (the vehicle, you gutterbrains)!!!
9) Shut off the lights


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I am learning a lot about the software, but I suspect it will take a few hundred more episodes before I get it all right. I got a new wireless clip on mic, but can't figure out how to tune it properly. It sounded great on the first take, but after that it went down hill. I suppose I will have to get some tech support. I also just bought another mic for the narration portions of the videos. I'll try it out this weekend. What I REALLY need is a better camera. I have two nice DV cameras- at least they are nice for regular stuff like taking on vacation or filming home videos that nobody will even watch. But I get loads of complaints because it isn't in HD. And since I plan on making some DVD's down the road (instructional stuff ), I suppose I need to look into a more professional camera. The one I have my eye on is about $1500. I only need to sell 100 more dovetail machine plans to get there!

Anyway, yes, I plan on having a show this weekend. I think new episodes will be released on Sunday mornings from now on, though. I film on Thursdays, edit on Saturdays from now on.

My wife just bought me one of those big 3D TV's… maybe I should start filming the show in 3D…


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy your so funnieeeeee leaving your niece at the mall lolal.

O guys my shop is 32×72 i use 1/2 and my son bike shops in the front half with a 12×16 lean to on the side and it still aint a nuff room but a pain to heat in the winter.

stumpy i,ll order your plans next Wednesday to help out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- When I was a child (no joke) my mother used to take me to the store and when I wasn't looking, she would duck behind a rack and watch me get scared and start crying because I thought I was abandoned. Then she'd laugh at me for the rest of the day.

...now THERE'S some insight into the lunatic I am today…

Oh, and by next Wednesday there will be another one (the box joint machine) in the store. I go back and forth on what I think I would use more, the dovetail machine or the box joint machine. Sometimes I think, if you have an easy way to make dovetails, why make box joints? Then I think that box joints look really nice on some things. Lucky for me I own them both!


----------



## geoscann

Stump thats realy deep. but ya no my mom tried the same thing with me and my brother. we started knocking stuff of the shelf's then the manager would find my mom for us. it was great.

yes i know i,am getting ready to teach my self how to make dovetails to. I will probley buy all your plans because i enjoy your show keep up the good work.


----------



## DIYaholic

You want to feel abandonment, When I went off to college, my parents moved & NEVER gave me an address or phone number(True Story)!!! It took me many years to find them & to get over it (Not such a true story)!


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
I didn't forget about you in post #4175, I was just in a hurry & couldn't think of anything even remotely funny.


----------



## HamS

Did I mention I hate finishing drywall?


----------



## geoscann

i dont no how many times i thought of that since my children start going to college and trade school.to truly be retired not just tired.


----------



## HamS

does anyone want some crab apple or choke cherry wood for totes or handles?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I retired when I was 30. Then I realized I needed money. Turns out, food, heat, more food, etc… that stuff isn't free! So that was the end of that.


----------



## DamnYankee

Anybody want a mother-in-law?

To summarize events 
Wife - "we're going to Disney for vacation" 
Mother-in-Law "Ive always wanted to go to Disney" 
Wife "you should come with us" 
Me "............." 
Mother-in-Law "I wish I could but I've got to work" 
Wife "that's too bad, oh well" 
Me "(in head - whew!)" 
Mother-in-Law (next day) " I switched my schedule so I can go with you" 
Wife "great" 
Me "..........." 
Week later at Disney
Mother-in-Law "costs too much…..too childish…..lines too long…..ride to wild…..I need a smoke…..whatever you want to do…..how far do we need to walk…..are we done yet…..when are we going back…..let's go (to the park) after lunch…if we leave now (5p) we'll beat the rush (park closes at 11p)....." 
Me, Wife, kids "aaaarrrggghh" - increasingly not in our heads.

We spent 5 hours at Magic Kingdom today.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Shoulda gone to "Frontierland Shootin' Arcade", you never quite know where those ricochets are comin' from…...

Just sayin'


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I hope It all works out. It usually does in the end.
Thanks for the offer Ham. I hate floating drywall to.
Rob now thats funny
I hate *POLLEN* 
I mean hate it. 
Yellow menace from uqwfhqwhfashfshvkjs


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went to Disney once. There were too many kids and they don't sell scotch at the snack bar. I hated it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Although it has been a little slow around here today (of course, it could just be me), it was fun.

I gotta go now, time to go get a good meal & a good buzz on…............


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - glad YOU think so
DIY - don't think I wasn't tempted!


----------



## DamnYankee

Scotch- sure could use some!


----------



## DamnYankee

GOOD NEWS! She's flying home tomorrow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, couldn't you have made her disappear in the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HamS, Just think when you have finished hanging the dry wall, you can get plastered.
Love some of that wood but I'm too far away.


----------



## DamnYankee

I was tempted on the jungle river tour with all those gators but turned out they were fake ( only Disney would use FAKE gators in FLORIDA)


----------



## HamS

Now I have some ash to mill up. Two trunks about 10-12 " about 5 ft long. I am going to try and use the little chain saw and mill them square enough to use as legs for a work bench if I can get a good 6×6 out of each then I should have enough to make four nice legs. I had to cut them down because of the emerald ash borer. The bugs eat the cambium layer of the bark. The tree with the worst infestation had completly girdled the trunk with the tunnels. Last summer it never really fully leaved out. The other was 3/4 of the way. It would have been in the same shape as the first one at the end of this summer. The sad part is I can't take them off my property to a mill, nor can a mill come and cut them here unless the mill owners goes through a full disinfection and inspection. I would not even if I could, because we could stop the spread of this pest if everyone would cooperate, At least cutting them now I have the opportunity to do something with the wood other than burn it. Those are pesky little critters.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I would like to see the outcome of your chainsawing on the milling.
Gents, Dave has hay fever and needs to go to bed.


----------



## DamnYankee

Lights are on but nobody's here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was here but the silence was deafening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy's light is on…..

Geo's light is on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*HEY WILLIAM!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Drinks & Stories are flowing!!! The drinks ARE good, the stories so so!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's 10:45, The party has broke up early at the Stumpy Nubs workshop.

Randy left early for another party with better food…..

Rob left with a map of Jungle River and mumbling his Mother-in-laws name…..

Dave had too much to drink (he said it was just hay fever).....

Rex did a drive by on his scooter…..

Ham spent the evening chasing bugs…..

William was last seen running stoplights in Birmingham…..

And Geo was digging for change to buy some Stumpy plans…..(By the way, what's wrong with a Mustang?)

As for me, The floor is swept, the stools are up, the coffee pot is ready for morning. I'm out of here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Randy, we're closed…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*BUT WAIT….......* Aw maybe not.


----------



## DIYaholic

CLOSED!!????
I have keys!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## geoscann

Theirs nothing wrong with a mustang but like box joints (which i really like) i,am not a car guy i like trucks. my favorite is a w900 kenworth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You can pay the electric bill! You didn't turn the lights OFF!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
I'm busy drinking, it's up to you to shut off the lights!!


----------



## geoscann

I set in the dark most of the time ( hate paying the power co.) so we should be good


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

Coffee is on and almost every muscle in my body is telling me that stacking wood was not a good thing for me to do. But the branches are cut up and the wood is stack and the shop will be warm next year.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I bet even typing hurts…
Good Morning.
I slept good. But my head feels like it is about to explode. I hate pollen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Everyone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and cookies for me this morning. Ham, I'd like the funny pages when you're done with them…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all.
Today is another day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning William, Where ya been?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I been in the shop, Marty. Well, at least that's where I was last night.
I had one of my rare, real good days. On the rare occasion I feel like that, I make the most of it.
I usually do what I done yesterday. I overdo it on the good days so I feel more sore afterwards. You know, like I do today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear it….. The work, not the soreness…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For part of yesterday, I worked on bandsaw guides.
Ever since I built my shop made bandsaw, I've been getting emails that block guides are better for resawing then the bearing type guides I built for mine. Then in other places I have read that bearings are better.
So there is only one way to find out.

I made block guides so I can compare the performance of the two on the same saw, with the same material, and decide for myself which is better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, my shipment from Woodcraft came in yesterday.
So now I have all my hardware for the Stumpy Nubs dovetail machine.
I have a couple of other things to get done and then I'll be able to start that.

It just so happens that the backordered plans for the train also came yesterday. I had planned on starting that next, but I want the dovetail machine first because it will be more useful to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I took the Z24 to the shop yesterday to undergo some high tech, diagnostic testing. After changing a few sensors they had it purring like a kitten. But it keeps dieing. It has them *STUMPED* too…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What sensors did they replace?
Also, if you paid them to get it running and it now still keeps dying, I'd call to ask them what they have to say about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

O2 and MAP, They still have it trying to find the problem. They changed the ECM, but it didn't make any difference…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo has had me on edge about Mustangs the past few days, I went out and bought one yesterday, a convertible…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

But in post #4209, he finally said there is nothing wrong with Mustangs.
The wondering wait is over.

Now I have to go outside and see the kiddies off to school.
Be back in a bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I seen that….. But I already bought one. That'll teach him


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo, I'm not gonna buy a W900, I have a Mack…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can get back in the wood shop today and get things caught up. I'm gonna try to get something posted on the lathe tonight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will be in the shop shortly. I'm now in the middle of another big project. It sucks because I can't even blog about it. I was asked not to. I'm hoping to wrap it up this week though and get on the dovetail machine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can PM us on it. That's not blogging…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Does anyone know anything about how to grow carnations?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put them in the dirt and water them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Carnations require well-drained, neutral to slightly alkaline soil, and full sun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm thinking of getting my wife some carnation plants, but know nothing about them. I'm trying to figure out if its something she'd be able to grow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gonna be one of those piss poor internet days. Three tries to post a response without getting, "we're sorry, internet explorer cannot display the page. Would you like us to check for problems so we can screw with you and make you madder than hell for the next thirty minutes".


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a big hollowed out stump that is filled with dirt and a gnome door on the side. They grow great in there. I thought I had a pic but can't find it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've had that a couple of times this morning. but mine says Firefox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a little pic before they got full…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all, groan, where's the coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How is everyone?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My coffe is in the coffe pot, the coffee cup, oops, need another cup.
Where is your coffee?

Morning Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're great. We drank all of the coffee…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty.
At least I know it is worth checking into some more. I wasn't sure how they were grown. 
My wife likes carnations. I hate spending money on flowers that'll die in short order.
Last time I bought her roses, instead of getting a dozen roses, I planted a dozen rose bushes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I drank the first pot anyway. I just put on another though Rex, if you want to run on over here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah got my coffee, I'm getting mine via an IV this morning, saves my arm muscles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

carnations are fairly easy to grow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That sounds like a helluva idea rex.
If I just started a coffee IV, I'd save at least an hour a day that I spend making and drinking coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just have Debbie plant them, water them, weed them. It's a piece of cake


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to call around sometime today and see if anyone in town has plants or seeds for them Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You should be able to find them about anywhere. If not, let me know, I'll send you some seeds…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well over the past few days I have seem some shop time….yeah and I have basically worn myself out each day, but it was so good. I'm still clearing, sorting, fixing, arranging, but I am making headway. Looking forward to actually making something. First I am going to finish off that Flower Cart, then finish some of the unfinished items I discovered.

Now that I am feeling better and semi functioning, I have 1 week until the bastards do it to me all over again next Wednesday and send me to la la land again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figure it shoudldn't be too hard. We have two plant nurseries in town. One of them gotta have them or can get them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm gonna waddle myself towards the shop.
That's the best I can give this morning is a waddle, don't think it could be called a walk.
I'll catch you fellas later.
Been good talking to ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give it heck Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off of here too. Got a cabinet to finish and a lathe to post by sundown…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad to hear you're getting shop time Rex.
I know how it feels.
I recently had one of my episodes. It reminds me how lucky I am when I can get to the shop on a regular basis.

Incidentally, I was talking to someone the other day about all my health issues and they asked how I stand it.
I told them this.
Back in '99 when I had the wreck, that night, the doctors told my family to get a priest in because I wouldn't make it through the night. So as much as I whine and complain about my health and the pain, I guess it's better than the alternative.

You guys have a great day and remember.
Every day above ground is a blessing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or is that a cabinet to post and a lathe to….. Oh well, I'm gonna do something!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, one last thing before I'm gone.
I figured out why Marty eats so many cookies for breakfast.
He's trying to have breakfast and brush his teeth at the same time.
Hey, we all have to save time somewhere.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, I'm making the most of this good time and I am having a blast.
I'll get almost another full day in today, so I'll be a tired and happy camper by day's end.

You all have a great safe day. Let's meet again later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Great to hear you're getting around Rex!* You'll have to do one of those video shop tours for us after you get it all organized. In fact, I would LOVE to put it on my little show. You have some pretty sweet tools!

This morning I've been working on the table saw adaptation of that Incra/Pinnacle Positioner that Rex talked me into buying last week. I did a blog on it this morning, and since then I have actually finished it! I decided to go ahead and drill a couple of holes in the front of the fence rail. I made a pin to slip through the front of the positioner base and into the hole in the rail, providing a positive index every foot. Then I was about to rig something up to lock the base down when it occurred to me that if I just tap those holes and use a knob instead of a smooth pin, I can tighten the thing down AND index it in one step!

It's up and running and it's only 10:00… It's looking like it may be a good day. I think I'll have a cup of coffee, maybe take the dogs for a walk and then start on the box joint machine for this weekend's show!

*BY THE WAY*- You guys should really consider one of these positioners! I plan on designing some more bases for it which can be swapped easily and adapt it for other machines. It's opening a whole new wold of accuracy for me!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh… and Rex- I've been thinking on that thing you PM'd me about…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'All.
Just got in from last night's social gathering. It was really a support meeting for my buddy that just quit his job. With a wife (She works), two kids, a mortgage, two car payments etc, etc, they are just a little concerned. I was there to confirm, i mean ease their fears! As it turns out I (the company I work for), can employ him through spring, IF the need arises. That helped ease their minds.

After that we just drank, laughed, drank, laughed,drank…...........

And now, here I am. I need to go to the shop and do some work on my TS. See yall later, gators!!!

BTW: Rex, keep plodding along, there is light at the end of the tunnel. It's not a train headed your way either!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well done Stumpy. Did you ever take a look at the other manufacturer's unit? I actually think they were the inventors.
Those positioners are the bees knees to obtain repeated accuracy and there are many other ways to use the device …. just open your mind. I have the old original and a 12-1/2" Incra, and I am seriously looking at that other company's positioner line for another longer one …...... so many applications to consider. You got to go this way because I don't think you can improve on the patented adjustment system.

Yes, I'll do a shop video…...later. In fact I may be able to do better than that, I have a wireless cam with sound that i need to set up. It's an IP cam so it can be viewed externally on my separate connection. My wife wanted me to have it as a sort of "net nanny" for when I go to the shop, so she knows everything is OK. I have lots of more pressing things to do before that though.

The items I PM'd you about were completely series design challenges. Yes they can be done. It will come down to a cost vs convenience contest, but for a small or large business or even a very productive individual, they would be a great time saver. But after being in R&D it's what the heck, let's prove it is great idea and it works.

Keep on Keeping on Stumpy, you'll find you can't stop that brain running day and night with this stuff …... been there …. got the T shirt.
All the best


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY.
Hey man I am taking FULL advantage of the reprieve in between chemo sessions. Got another one next week which will doubtless render me useless for a week at least, so I'm burning light right now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did take that suggestion seriously, Rex. I meant it when I said I've been thinking on it.

Actually, the positioner I have is the Pinnacle one, which is the ribbed plate design like the older Incra version. I assume that is what you have? It seems to be just as accurate. I am aware of the benefits of the newer design, but I am satisfied with this one.

Now that I have it set up for the table saw I can start thinking on other uses.

Well, I should go see if FedEx delivered my package. I'm expecting a couple of hand planes from Woodcraft. They have the Groz planes on super clearance on the website. (If anyone wants a new plane, grab one before they're gone!) I got a #3 and #4 for $35 including shipping. I have a couple of Groz planes and after some tuning, they do a good job. They are copies of the old Record planes of the past which were good planes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's good Stumpy.
The serrated ratchet type is good. 
Those pics I sent of the cnc previews of those 3 different serration plates were just plates needing to be cut, halved and trimmed to size to make opposing serration joints - I guess you got that. Noe to use that method effectively you would have to "lift, move and drop" to make increment changes. Yes the simplest way to do this is with a faster and wing nut, but if you thing about it, a spring loaded cam and lever can automate the increment change faster - think about it.

On that other stuff (in fact anything) I always found that getting into a heavy design problem sometimes gave you a block, so the best thing is to take you mind off of it and do something completely different. It will clear you head and when you get back to the main deal, you'll be surprised how un-fogged you are.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You know, if you took a serrated plate, or series of them, as long as your table saw fence, you could fasten them to the side that the little cam lever on a regular T style fence presses against. If that cam lever had matching serrations on it, you would then turn the entire fence into an Incra system for just the price of the materials in those plates…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, and if you go one stage further you can have cam discs that are set to certain distances, thereby having the need for plate serrations of the lowest distance…..ie 1/16?
You can have a cam disc for 1/8ths. 3/16, 1/4, 5/16 …............ Just slip on the disc you want an go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, just think : LIFT - MOVE TO SET - LOWER ENGAGE - LOCKDOWN


----------



## HamS

I worked at Crosman Airguns for a while back in the 90's and they had a plant that made the stocks for their high end guns. The guys that ripped out blanks for stocks had three widths they ripped and they had aluminum spacers that slipped over the fence which was fixed at the widest distance. The real fence never moved, when they went to forearm blanks they just put the spacer over the fence. Most of you probably have a newer saw than they used. It was a 10" Craftsman contractor type that had to be from 1945 or 46. The manager said they had rebuilt the trunnion three times and changed the motor every two years whether it needed it or not. That saw rough cut 180 stocks a day 250 days a year. They were 95% Walnut, and occasionally maple when the plant manager liked someone. It is interesting to me how a company just keeps using things even though it might be more efficient to go to a CNC machine, they continue to use the machines that have been going for 50 or more years.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mother in law on plane where's booze!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

sorry can't drink and drool at the same time


----------



## HamS

'Tis a sad day in Indiana.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I did my partying last night!!!
I'm glad your nightmare is over!!!

I WANT a CNC Router!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HAM*- I assume you are talking about the Colts dumping Manning? I just can't figure that one out, he was the best quarterback (at least in the top 3) in the NFL, he's hurt for a season and they tell him to hit the bricks! I know they have a chance at a superstar quarterback with their draft pick and they want to take it, but they ALREADY HAVE a superstar, with a lot of football left in him!

I suppose that's why I don't coach football.


----------



## DS

Two things did in Manning w/Colts.

1) They came in last place without him so they got first pick in the draft at a time when a top QB is available. 
2) His Huge roster bonus is due when it isn't certain he can still play at the peak of his game.

I'd love to see him with the Cardinals, but how likely is that to happen?


----------



## HamS

I took a half day of vacation and spent it gardening IN MARCH before the tournament. How wierd is that? I have to clean up where the trees were. This weekend I am going to try the milling with the chainsaw operation. I will try to set the video camera to record it. Now off to the first production meeting for our next show. Somehow I got myself into the position of production project manager.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I suppose the Colts don't want to take a chance on him. They may be worried that the nerve trouble in his neck that he had surgery to repair will weaken his throwing arm. BUT, I think this guy, who MADE that team, has earned the benefit of the doubt. If he says he's good to go, they should trust that he is and use that pick to get another great player, like a franchise lineman, or receiver. They could end up with the best of both worlds.

But if they DID take that risk, and he got hurt again, they would be kicking themselves.

I suppose that's why I like Hockey. The Red Wings show absolute loyalty to the players who devoted their careers to them. They find a role for them and show a little faith. But it's also easy to limit the minutes played for an older player in hockey. In football the QB has to play hard all game, every game or the team is sunk.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just shows you football is not a game anymore, it's a hard core ruthless business.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys, sorry I havent been around much. Mother nature has been kicking my but. I havent even been in the shop in 3 days. 
Rex its good to see you doing what you want.
Marty bought a pony, cool.
William is working on a secret, secret project.
Ham is still sore.
Rob is drunk.
And Stumpy is ahead of schedule.
WOOD


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You were gone?

I got the box joint "machine" all but finished. Only took me an afternoon to build it (and that includes an hour long walk with the shop dogs and a pretty touch and go fight with the shop chicken, who fights dirty). The critical part will be the quick release mechanism. I can't test it until the epoxy dries and if it doesn't work like I think it should, it will be a real killer. Funny how, even with the most intricate planning, you still have to actually BUILD it before you can be sure an idea is a good one!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I build so many contraptions that land in my grandsons toy box. At least someone can get some use of them.


----------



## DS

I don't know about the rest of you, but, I am still PO'd about the NBA Lockout. 
I've resisted watching any games, though, it hasn't been very hard since the Suns are having a lackluster remainder of the season anyway and I don't think I'm missing much.

Having NFL withdrawls a bit though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The NBA is playing? Humph, I thought they folded years ago…


----------



## DS

Yah, I've been meaning to ask you…. what the heck is this Hockey I keep hearing about?


----------



## DIYaholic

I went to a boxing match & a hockey game broke out!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've heard some bad jokes in my time…


----------



## DamnYankee

Need sawdust time! STAT!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## DamnYankee

Need some sanity … And you guys are the closest thing I can find. As I brought my mother in law to the airport she advised me that we should take it easy after spending the last few days running all over Disney showing her everything. Take it easy? All over ? Where has SHE been the last few days?!


----------



## DamnYankee

Even my wife has had a miserable time….and if the wife ain't happy…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY. Man you are in a bad way.
Now get yourself into the shop and find some pine, not to worry about knots, defects etc, download a plan from Yidmort.com and make a nice pine box casket. Don't forget to drill holes in the bottom for the little guys to get.
All the time you are building, just let you mind drift into pleasant dream.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Rex nice uplift


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Uplift? it was meant to be a 6ft drop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to finish up and go home, be on a bit later


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rob you are supposed to be having fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, What day is this???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's the day after yesterday!


----------



## DIYaholic

That or, It is the day before tomorrow!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to the shop this morning with the intentions of getting something done. Ended up on the other side and before I knew it, I was elbow deep in pony poop. Tinkering led to removing which involved two trips to town for parts and now my mustang is all over the floor. Well, part of it anyway…..


----------



## superdav721

Its the day before tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Super - Fun? I think I'd rather have gone back to Afghanistan than repeat this week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why are you disemboweling that poor horse???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*MORE POWER Ar Ar*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought it had a miss in it. and it needed some exhaust work. Needed to make sure everything is good before I let my Daughter have it…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob yes fun. Go to Epcot and pick a city,sit down for lunch and order a different wine with each coarse. Get scnozed like I did.
then go get on a ride
Take a yack sack


----------



## superdav721

http://woodworkingtips.com/etips/


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also noticed the hydrolic cylinder for the top is leaking…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

WOOD


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be a little rough if a glue joint broke…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You wouldn't want to jump a dirt hill with it…..


----------



## DamnYankee

We did have fun today….went to Blizzard Beach water park this morning (mother in law stayed in hotel packing, etc) we came back, I took her to the airport, we went to Downtown Disney had dinner at House of Blues played at Disney Quest and walked around. Tomorrow the little one wants to do Magic Kingdom for the FULL 13+ hours! So Mickey here we come! Space Mountain! Slash Mountain! Haunted Mansion! Pirates of the Caribbean! All of it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can have fun now Rob…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I want one of those for the shop!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

The closest I've been to wood in the past week has been "Woody" from Toy Story


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Buy a corndog and chew on the stick. You'll feel better in the morning…..


----------



## DamnYankee

And Rex - mother in laws kill that " wood "


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the recommendation Box


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can overnight a bag of walnut woodchips down to you. That'll bring you around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm calling it an early night. Randy, You're in charge of recapping the minutes. Don't forget to sweep the floors before you lock up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Ill take 2 Roger
Good night Marty
I am not far behind you.
I am not still up to par, dang dry cough is killing me.
Where is William?
he either pushed it to hard or he is working on his secret secret project.
Bad rain coming all weekend. not good


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't sweep! Not since the vacuum cleaner & DC was invented!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We got rain coming tomorrow evening. It hit 60 degrees today, spring is just around the corner. Oh No, I'll have to start working veeeeery looong days!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't know how many are left out there, but I am fading fast, it really takes it out of me but I'm getting things organized in the shop and enjoying it. Trying to get as much done before my next chemo session. You can't imagine how much chaos I walked into at the shop after all that time, It was a total mess and junk was everywhere, but once I made a small dent, it has started coming together. I'm pleased I could tackle this daunting challenge.

Anyway, I'm off to bed so I can be up in good time in the morning to have another go. Same stuff but getting towards the end. Hope you all have a restful night and have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is no longer yesterday, It is now Today!

I didn't need to lock Rex in his shop, he glady did it himself! Good for him & GREAT for us!

Marty is perfoming exploratory surgery on "Wild Horses"!

DY's week of MIL Hell is over! He is now having erotic dreams about cartoon characters from "Toy Story"!

Stumpy is playing hockey with Peyton Manning in some sort of boxing joint!

SuperD apparrently has quit his job & is now pedaling wooden bicycles!

William is incognito as a covert agent for the "Company", only doing secret projects!

Geo has been scared away, or is hiding in the corner cowering!

Ham is resting, recuperating from "Tim The Tool Man Syndrome", ie Home Improvements. Soon to awake to the aroma of fresh brewed coffee!

I resign as "Shop Steward" & have gone out and hired some one to clean up shop, prep coffee machine & turn off the lights and secure the place!!!


----------



## HamS

Hark what light through yon window breaks

Good morning guys, thanks for setting up the coffee .

I wonder what it would be like to work in a shop with a bunch of stage hands to clean up … 
It is time to wake up from the dream. I need to check out if Roy has make up on the next show. INdiana has had very warm weather with sun during the work week and cold and rainy/snowy on the weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
CAREFUL, that light is coming from a low flying aircraft…..headed right for you!!!!

Morning everyone,
Oh, good! I see my little "Shop Ninja" did what he was supposed to!

I'm bringing my vehicle to the shop today. Not my shop nuckleheads, the repair shop! I need a new exhaust manifold gasket and I need my breaks looked at. Sure am glad for credit cards!!!

Marty,
After seeing you butcher the Mustang, I decided not to have you look at it!!! Lol.


----------



## superdav721

Ham, when my nephew's are down, they love to clean up. The problem is they don't come over much.
Get her done Randy. You have to keep the ole car going.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings wood people. Hmmmm, cookies or cocoa puffs?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning to all!

Did your cookies have colgate this moring Marty? 
Why are you doing Mustang surgury?

Gald to see you doing well Rex. When do we get the live feed up and running in your shop so I can always miss it like I do SuperD's?

SuperD, sorry you've been feeling down. Get better buddy. I can't wait for you to make a Vicksburg run. I still have your vice setting on a table. I've had two people try to buy it off of me, but I tell them it's already spoken for. I rode out yesterday and the fella at the resale shop has two anvils now, but neither one worth having. I haven't given up though.

I apologize I haven't been on in the evenings the last few days. It seems that I've had a few real good days healthwise, but am completely drained by the time I come home in the evenings.

Today is finishing (poly) day, so I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, bring your car on down. We'll put brakes on your exhaust and a manifold on your wheels for stopping purposes.

Ham, if Rex came and set up your coffee for you, don't drink it. If you already have, we need and address while you can still give it so we can send flowers.

And where is Geo? Did he not realize this was an ongoing thread, and that you're allowed to stay with it more than a couple of days?

Stumps, great innovations. I have the Incra fence system on one of my table saws, but your indexing system may be a great way to be sure to get the system back right if I eve want to move it. There have been a few times that I thought about moving it on the rails for certain operations but didn't because it always becomes a pain getting it back square on the rails.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I opted for the cocoa puffs…..

It has a few little things that need taken care of. Want to make sure everything is good before I let my Daughter have it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's what to do.
Remove engine.
Remove transmission. 
Drop the ring and pinion out of the rear end.
Tell her when she can put it all back together she can drive.

Just a suggestion. I figured you aren't thrilled about your daughter driving. I wasn't when mine started.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates.
Boy did I sleep well last night, I was completely shagged out by the time I finished in the shop yesterday, but it felt great to be in action again.
Just now planing my day, coffee on tap amd I'm having pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex read the joke thread!!!!

.

Posted on the jokes thread:

Brenda and Steve took their six-year-old son to the doctor.
With some hesitation, they explained that although their little angel appeared to be in good health, they were concerned about his rather small penis.
After examining the child, the doctor confidently declared, 'Just feed him pancakes. That should solve the problem.'
The next morning when the boy arrived at breakfast, there was a large stack of warm pancakes in the middle of the table.
'Gee, Mom,' he exclaimed. 'For me?'

'Just take two,' Brenda replied. 'The rest are for your father.'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning William, how are you feeling today?
Loved the joke.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm here Rex. We'll leave it at that.
Actually, my pain this morning is my own fault.
I've had a couple of good days. I can't help myself. I have so many bad days that, when I have good days, I overdo it to the point that the next day is certainly a "not so good" day.
You know the routine though. It's the roller coaster of health problems. I only wish I hadn't bought tickets for this ride.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, I understand. Right now I am in that area where I am feeling pretty good and the side effects have practically stopped, but the down side of that is next Wednesday I get another chemo infusion which will make me "useless" for 2 weeks again. I have this treatment every 3 weeks and I get just one week of being functional, so right now I'm trying to do all I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just posted part 2 on the lathe….. http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/blog/28732


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, When a man reaches mid life, he goes out and buys a convertible. What is it when he buys 2 of them???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wife (and some friends) constantly rag me about overdoing it. I can't help it. I spend so much time limited in what I can do that when I'm able, I enjoy the ability to do what I want.
People don't understand if they haven't been there. I'm still a relatively young man. I want to do so much. It is painfully depressing when I can't do it. My wife and kids are always telling me that I can tell them what I need done. I don't want to watch them though, I want to do it.

I went one time and they injected some experiemental stuff into the disks between my vertebres. The catch was that I was supposed to take it easy for a few days afterwards. The next day, I woke up feeling better than I had in years. I screwed up from there. That day I got so much done that I was proud of myself. I cut the grass, cleaned the gutters. I acted like a twenty year old. I payed for it that evening and the next few days though.
I'll learn one day, when I'm dead. Until then, I'll keep pushing and doing all I can.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know Marty.
I'm a middle aged man who drives to the store in a 400HP truck.
I don't think I'm the man to be answering that question.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess if you really want to get technical, mid life crises is when you buy a red sports car convertible. Because my Z24 is blue, I didn't actually hit mid life until Tuesday when I bought the Mustang…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I read you William. Even during this cancer business I have had other stuff go wrong, one was a broken ankle, which if I had not tried to jump the gun on healing would not have made it a 6 month deal with surgery and metalwork to fix. With any of the "ailments" I have had over the past 3 years I have always been eager to get right back to normal and basically hindered recovery. You understand how frustrating it is to be an onlooker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a gloomy rainy day and hard to get motivated. I guess if I'm gonna get anything done, I'd better get busy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Define mid-life Marty.
Since noone is guaranteed tomorrow….......

Over the hill and running WILD!


----------



## DIYaholic

IF I'm at my "midlife" station in life, then I will live to be 96 years old. Like that's gonna happen!!! Dad passed at 80, Mom is going strong though at 81, so I can still hold out a little hope…......Whoooooo!!!! That bus came real close!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm gonna live to at least a hundred. I'm too dang ornery to die.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figure I'm good for 105…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now get back to work and quit goofing off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I MUST be gettin' old, as I missed a year in my "midlife" calculation! 96 should've been 98. That's a good thing. I'm going to life an extra 2 years just because I'm suffering from "old timer's" disease!!! What the *&#!%, the bus was even CLOSER this time!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm hoping for 42.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm $750.00 deeper in debt, but my vehicle is A-OK!!! It still needs some cancer spots painted, but that can wait a few weeks.

Stumpy,
It don't looks like I wills be a buyin' any plans for a while. Hope I don't get excommunicated from the "Church of StumpyNubs of latter day Sawdust"!!! I would have nowhere to go.

IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE?????


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Gentlemen - Over two thousand poats since since my last visit! You guys Rock! Carry on…


----------



## superdav721

Hey Smitty.
Hey everybody ! hayfever boy is here. kinda…...


----------



## superdav721

I have been on the phone with William, discussin top secret projects.


----------



## superdav721

Here is a toy for your kids
http://www.etsy.com/listing/41477401/5230b-front-shovel


----------



## DIYaholic

I can still buy/build one if I don't have kids, right???


----------



## superdav721

Pocket change Randy, lots of pocket change.


----------



## DIYaholic

I returned all my empties & pulled some change out from my seat cushions. Will that cover it?


----------



## superdav721

*You know you are a wood worker when…..*
1. You can't look at a piece of furniture with out crawling under it to see how its built.

2. You can name all the parts on a hand plane (I get weird looks when I say I'm going out to get a replacement frog…)

3. after turning the garage into a woodshop you put a small one in the basement for small quick projects.

4. While out searching for a home in a new city to buy, with your wife and 6 year old grandson, you drive by a house with the garage door open and notice that inside is a woodshop.
You stop, turn around and spend the next 45 minutes talking to a fellow woodworker while the wife and the grandson wait in the car for you.
When you get back to them, you tel them what you and the fellow woodworker talk about, though they undestand nothing.

5. When Ash Grove Mo, Twin Pines Mn, Red Oak Iowa, Maple Shade NJ, Cedar PK Tx, Hickory NC, Poplar Bluff mo, and Cherry Hill NJ sound like great vacation spots.

6. You find shavings in every pocket in all your clothes.

7. You attach sandpaper to your cell phone and put it on vibration for touch up sanding


----------



## superdav721

A must for every black tie event
http://www.cupboardsonline.com/2012/01/wooden-fashion-statement.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And #9 is….........

When you go home to take a bath you discover that the itch you've had for half the day in the nether regions was just a piece of oak saw dust.


----------



## DIYaholic

I almost bought one of those years ago. I wonder if they make a bowtie for Stumpy?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I see you are back from your CIA mission. Is it complete?


----------



## superdav721

Holy crap. A wood spring
http://www.furniturefashion.com/2011/01/05/springwoodchairissurprisingly_comfy.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I may type slow tonight. I think I rubbed myself raw between my fingers trying to get off the poly that dripped there.
So read slow so you can understand me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Almost DIY. I put the first coat of poly on this evening. I'll slap on another coat tomorrow, a few final touches, then on to….... .. ...... .......
Well, on to who knows.


----------



## superdav721

Nether regions? Is that near you ankle?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey! Hey!
*HEY!*

I backspaced four times trying to figure out the most appropriate way to say that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to cut out for a bit to get my daughter. I'm back now…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What did you cut out Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

the funny pages…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know if I've mentioned this more than a few hundred times, so I'll mention it again.

I *HATE* polyurethane.
I thought I had it off my hands. Now I found some on my elbow.

I was in the hardware store today and thought about buying some of those latex gloves to do finishing with. The price ended that thought quickly.

No, actually, my first thought was Go-Jo is cheaper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You were GONE?


----------



## superdav721

Randy he has been gone for years. He talks to us dont he?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm gone. 
Be back in a bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I keep a box of those surgical gloves in the shop for finishing. They save a lot of clean up


----------



## DIYaholic

I know I'm not GONE…... I am a little OFF though!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey William, You left your light on…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I wear gloves whenever i find it neccessary. Leather, vinyl, nitrile, insulated, whatever the job calls for.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, what did you do to your car that cost $750???


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, according to Marty, William ain't OFF at all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oil change, Transmission flush, ABS axel sensor of some sort.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's more than I paid for my car…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm back.
I know ya'll's missed me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I initially needed an exhaust manifold gasket due to a leak, according to one garage. When I brought the vehicle to another garage thay said there was NO leak! Turns out the first garage LIKES to rip people off!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I threw a rock at ya when you was leavin' I guess I missed ya…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well William, we now know it's all off with Poly Urethane, who are you chasing now Lucy Lastic?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not off. 
Not by much anyways.
It's my friends who are off.

You see?
I can't help how I am.
But my friends CHOOSE to be seen with me.


----------



## superdav721

Missed who?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Marty started talkin' autos again…......


----------



## superdav721

Check this smoother. $3000


----------



## boxcarmarty

That wasn't me. I'm just along for the car ride…..


----------



## DIYaholic

How does the moose know to cross at the sign???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I can make you one for $2500


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good Evening Rex.
Is the gang all here yet?

Ya'll heard of highway robbery haven't you?
I was driving down the highway today and seen an eighteen wheeler loaded with 6×6 beams ranging from about twenty to thrity foot long.
Now, here in Mississippi, this is a common site if it's pine.
This was dark wood though. It looked like walnut.
I do carry a sidearm in my truck most of the time.
I weighed very seriously how long they'd give me in jail for robbing that truck.


----------



## superdav721

OK this guy has got to be kidding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I understand a PLANE costing more than your car!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

are you sure it wasn't RR ties???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty draws me into those discussions on purpose.
He's in on the conspiracy to up the thread count on this thread and he knows a certain retard that can't help go on and on and on when the subject of cars comes up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Marty.
My grandfather worked for the railroad. I know railroad ties. This wood had beautiful grain on it. I swear it even looked like some burlish pieces in the stack. It was beautiful. 
I came up on my exit and made the tough decision to go ahead and get off the highway. I wanted to follow that truck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry I'm late. We have a forecast for bad ass storms over the 4 days and I had a job getting everything I had moved out of the shop over the past few days under cover.


----------



## DamnYankee

YES! Spent the WHOLE day at Magic Kingdom and rode and saw everything we wanted to! Gottabe careful when you walk around Magic Kingdom they're known for breaking out into a parade or some such


----------



## boxcarmarty

What kind of tard???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well guys, the rain has set in for the duration. I can feel it. This is going to be a loooooong weekend.

The kids are out next week for spring break though, so they'll be around to help me. I can still get a few things done.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear that when you go in at the Magic Kingdom they check your wand


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, How many parades did you start???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here to William, they are telling us we have a lot in store with some bad thunderstorms too, which has me concerned as I never did finish that bridge to the shop.


----------



## superdav721

Wand check? Is that near your ankle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I got pony poop on my hands again today. I changed the exhaust on it. I did manage to post the progress on the lathe. What little I've got done….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, maybe, the jewels are at the other end.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tomorrow I'm taking it to get a diagnostic done. It's running rich….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A re-re-re-re-tard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's your second write-up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

one more and you'll have to stand in the corner…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you're in a magical kingdom and they frequently break out into parades and such? 
Have you considered maybe they're riding magical carpets in their minds because of the puff the magic dragon they were smoking before their magical journey out onto the magical yellow brick road that led to that magical kingdom?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm getting wrote up?
How about if I talk about retards with a lisp?

I can't help it.
I seen two retards the other day calling each other a retard. I know it's wrong, but if you see this, you can't help but bust a gut laughing.
*YOU RENARD!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

this thing is not posting again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to call it quits!!

Early to bed…..... yeah that ain't happening! Early to rise is though. Ya'll have a good one.

Someone, recap, clean up, set coffee brewer, shut off the lights and put Rex away!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ooooooh Marty,
You NEVER put a guy like me in the corner.
I can still find something to play with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There you are. I thought you got black balled…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're letting Rex run free tonight. 
It's one of those wild and crazy night where we want to see just how much damage he can get done unattended.

Hey Rex, have you considered a boat until the bridge gets built?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight DIY


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, you want to talk about black ba…..

Nevermind.

That's carrying it toooooooo far.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's that wand that Dave is flinging around that does it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I may need an Ark by the time this is all over, they are really giving us a lot of warnings. Luckily I don't live in a low lying area.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We could talk about the wand check.
Nah. That would be headed in the wrong direction to the way I feel tonight.
Ya'll being out the worst in me.
Mama always warned me about hanging out with the wrong crowd.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Rex. Everyone else Good riddance!!!!ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Wand? Is that near your ankle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You're in the gutter hangin' with us…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're forecasted for rain here through Monday Rex.
I live on top of a hill, so I don't have flooding problems in the yard.
However, my shop in set into the side of a hill. I keep about fifteen buckets of sawdust under a tabel for soaking up water that seeps through the cynder block walls in weather like this.
It doesn't effect me too bad as long as I make sure to keep anything I don't want wet off the floor.


----------



## superdav721

I am off for a week. WOOO WOOO. I love spring break.
Wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Depends on how you're sitting Super.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Guys, I can't stay online much longer. I have 7 pills to take and I must take them with food and then retire. I ahve exhausted myself again today…..but it was good. I'll give it another 30 minutes, but then I have to go…..hate to break up the party.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What you gonna do for a week Super?
Is a westward trip in the cards?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do the pills effect you badly if you take them without food Rex?

All mine say take with food, but I don't keep much of an appitite. So I seldom eat with them. Sometimes I get a weird sort of heartburn that I think is from not following the "take with food" directions.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Posting is getting slow


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking at heading out a week from Monday. Not sure I'll make it to Mississippi after buying the Mustang. I still haven't heard anything on the Z…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine is slow tonight Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, yes they do mainly because 4 of then require it plus 8oz of fluid. If I don't eat anything - and I mean eat something substantial, it make me feel very sick like HD reflux.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What is a Harley Davidson reflux like????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, Its like have a Hell's angel stuck up your down exhaust pipe.


----------



## superdav721

I would love to William. If gas is low I will bounce over on the bike. 
I am headed for bed to guys. One more day to work.
Marty, Roger, William
You guys put the cat out and turn out the lights.
Watch this next post


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was just wondering because I know some people don't eat ever with their medicine, even when it's recommended.
I mentioned what I sometimes do.
Now, for my evening meds, I have to eat, or sleep standing up.
If I took my meds at night without food, I'll be up in the middle of the night gagging on what seems to be acid reflux.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's after midnight and I feel myself turning into a pumpkin. Feel free to mingle while I prepare the minutes…..


----------



## superdav721

Good morning Ham…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm soon getting off too.
My internet is slow tonight too.
I'm having to wait on everything I type to see if I need to repost or wait till everything catches up.
It's like everything is on a two minute time lag.

Good morning Ham.
Good Morning Marty.
Good afternoon DIY.
Good evening Rex.
Goodnight Super.
Good day sir.
Good night John Boy.

Ya'll have a good evening.
Now I'm getting error messages.
Don't forget to leave the light on for Ham.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, yeah I tried it "my way" without food and suffered for it. My oncologist chided me for not following instructions and explained that the medications needed the food in the stomach as a cushion against the drugs could be harsh against the lining. Since I have been eating with the pills I have not had a problem. Tonight I am having a tuna salad sandwich and a few potato chips and a large coffee (with Baileys)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another day draws near, another pile of sawdust on the floor. (I think it's sawdust, Dave did you let the cat in?)

Randy showed up tonight wearing silk gloves and carrying a sign that read WILL WORK FOR PLANS.

Rex is waiting for the alligators to be delivered for his moat.

William is stocking up on meds and plotting to highjack a lumber truck.

Rob is magically fantasizing about parades in his own kingdom.

Dave is fascinated about Robs wand and cities with wood names.

Smitty stopped by today after reading over two thousand posts.

And Me….. What can I say that Carol Burnett hasn't already sang about.

Good Night Everybody…..

Ham, There's fresh cookies on the table.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

say goodnight Gracie, goodnight all. exit stage left…...........


----------



## DIYaholic

Lights on: check
Coffeee Brewed: check
Rex swimming in moat: check
Ham missing: UnCheck!!!!

I have put out an APB (All Points Bulletin) and a BOLO (Be On the Look Out): Be on the lookout for HamS, I think he may have drywalled himself into a room without a door!

Morning all,
Hope everyone slept well and had dreams of DY dancing down the street.

I'm going to drink HamS' coffee & eat those cookies. I decided not to "Toss the Cookies"!!!!

Time to walk the halls & look for HamS…..............


----------



## HamS

Sorry Miss Julie had a task for me this morning and then I had some earning my daily bread work to do. If you have to take down servers you have to do it early in the morning.

Coffee is pretty tasty though


----------



## superdav721

Good morning all. Raining hard here. And One more day of work till I get 9 days off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning.
The hardest of the rain has stopped here.
There's more on the way though.
My weatherman (my back) tells me so. Oooh it's telling me so. 
The coffee is on.
The kids are fighting.
The wife is snoring.
I'm ready to get to the shop and get started to getting this day over with.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MARTY!
Got cookies?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Don't you just hate it when real life gets in the way of living???

William,
Margaritas, Margaritas, Margaritas…....Repeat as needed!!!

Dave,
On Tuesday, I'm takin' a well deserved vacation. Going to Long Island to visit family; Mom, Brother, Sister, neices & nephews…...I'll need a vaca after that trip!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, I have a great time with my family (external, not talking about wife and kids). I stay away from them.

And I always heard that you're an alcoholoic if you drink before noon, and this dang clock won't move fast enough. 
Maybe it needs my help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone check on Rex. He may have floated away last night.

I was tossing and turning most of the night. I was sore with this weather. I am trying to take it reletively easy and not twist or turn the wrong way though. I don't want to get down like I was last week.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

William its 5 oclock somewhere!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

You wouldn't be an alcoholic, only a DRUNK! One can't be an alcoholic if you DON"T go to the meetings!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hardly ever drink anymore. I just make jokes about it a lot.
HOWEVER, there was a time when I would wake up with a bottle and go to bed with a bottle. 
I was told once that I was a falling down drunk. I told them I was not. I could stay up right just fine as long as they would please stop moving the room around with me in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, when I quit drinking, the meetings didn't help me. I'm not saying they don't help a lot of people. Mostly though, they just made me want to rush out afterwards and have a drink.


----------



## DIYaholic

My heavy drinking days are well behind me also. Time has conspired to make it so. There is NO way I could party like I used to & what little wisdom I have gleaned over the years has altered my priorities! The "Party Jokes" are just that jokes and light hearted banter.

I must get motivated to do some real life work stuff. Ya'll enjoy your day, stay dry, safe & sound!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know you were joking DIY. I just wanted to make it clear for anyone reading this. 
I posted some jokes one time about drinking, staying drunk and such. I got several PMs from helpful friends in the interent world who wanted to "help" me "getting over my dangerous addiction".

If they only knew.
Alcohol stopped being my problem YEARS ago. Now if they only knew about my current addictions….....


----------



## DIYaholic

You won't find anyone here on LJs, that will do an intervention for your sawdust addiction!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I always use gloves for finishing. Of course, I'm not a cheapskate.

Try Harbor Freight. They have the on sale every couple of weeks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Stumpy, I am a cheapskate.

I don't have a Harbor Freight in my town. There is one abou forty five miles away from me.
Gloves are on the list of things to check on next time I go there.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all… I'll have the 3-c's this morning. Coffee, cookies and cocoa puffs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, When you gonna start on that train???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Harbor Freight - box of 100 - Sale $5.99


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Dr. Marty,
I already had my proctology exam! I'm outta here…...............


----------



## StumpyNubs

William can order 10 boxes from the website and make the shipping charge worthwhile! Or he can also order a biscuit joiner. I saw something once about modifying one of those HF ones…

I prefer the vinyl gloves. They also have nitrate for the mechanics among us.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Randy
Welcome Russel, Hey a local boy.
William Check out Russel he is from Natchez.
Morning Marty and Stumpy.
Superdav has a mystery shipment at his house. Now this day is going to drag.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY: Sometimes I don't have time to look at anything except this thread. If you start a project thread, or a blog thread, or anything else you think I (or the other regulars here) may want to see, then by all means post a link here! Otherwise, I may never see it!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there, Good aftnoon.
Sorry, I had to go to town and assist with the shopping.
It is still raining here and does not look like stopping anytime soon.


----------



## DamnYankee

First - I second Stumpy's suggestion of posting in here our new projects
Second- Heading home soon.


----------



## superdav721

Easy Stumpy we still love you. 
Do you need a hug. 
Mcnuggets is not busy.
Rex I hate shopping.
Rob is coming home.. woo wooo
2 more hours and I am off for 9 days..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to go out again ….... this time HF is on the list. Be back later


----------



## interpim

testing something… sorry for the spam


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ever have one of those days when you wish you were doing something else?

I swear that if you were to look at the dadoes I cut in some oak today you would think I was pushing the board with one hand and holding a bottle of hooch in the other. How is it even possible, with a straight miter gauge, to cut a crooked dado? How can I, after carefully aligning the blade with the reference mark, still end up with a cut an eighth of an inch from that line? How on earth can I measure with a set of freaking calipers and still end up 3/16 off after a crosscut, only to notice after a complicated dry fit assembly? And it must be some kind of record that spell-check is telling me there are thirty-six misspelled words (including the word "mis-spell") in the five sentences I just typed?

I was about to quit and have a beer, but I am certain that the freaking can would explode and take my head off.


----------



## DS

The very definition of *hard work* is when you'd rather be doing something else.

You can quote me on that. DS


----------



## superdav721

I'm home and I got in the shop. I think I am having a better day than Stumpy.
We got tested, did we pass…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm just "auditing" this course. I can't fail! I apply this same theory to "Living Life"!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Take a deep breath, count to ten….......
Now then, get to work on the "Sunday Stumpy Matinee"!!!!! We NEED you to do that!

All will get better, I mean, how could it get worserer!!!


----------



## DS

Some enterprising person can grab post #4500 in a sec


----------



## DS

bump


----------



## DS

*WOOD!*

Edit: Ok, I'm a little embarrassed that I just did that… Oh well…


----------



## DIYaholic

Missed it by thaaaaaaat much!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK I'm back from HF


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Did you leave there with any of your credit limit intact???

Pictures of a tool gloat is customary!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They had a sidewalk sale on there.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got the email flyer, but no HF near me.

I'm going to travel to Long Island, NY on Tuesday. There is one in my home town, that I will check out. I just upped my credit limit, so I'm ALL SET!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to stumble down the stairs and attempt to reassemble my TS. Then it is onto all the alignment stuff and lastly, complete the preliminary DC setup.
I may be gone awhile. Send out a search party with first aide & provisions, should I not return in a timely manner!!!


----------



## superdav721

DS and Randy FUNNY


----------



## superdav721

Opinions please. There should be no shortage here.
Coffee table dry fit


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just got an email from another woodworker (one of DIY's favorites) and it seems that I am not the only one without any spare time these days. He's on a book tour, writing another one and producing the next season of his show. I wonder if he ever gets to actually get into the shop for fun anymore?

Ahhhh, the life of an iconic woodworker, it's not all glory, I can tell you that from experience. All seven of my regular viewers can be pretty demanding! Just the other day one of them told me he'd give me five bucks to start filming in HD. Another one told me he watched my show and wanted his twelve minutes back.

Maybe I should go on a book tour, it sounds like a blast… of course, I haven't written any books; and I think the only people who would show up are hecklers and bow-tie salesman… but those little details are less important than the restaurants I would get to visit. I like food.

*Nice table, Dave! *I also can't help but stare at that bench! I love the interlocking dovetails!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, I've been looking at your table and, since you did ask for opinions, I am going to take a risk and give one…

I think the top is too thin. The legs are big and beefy, especially the feet. The top doesn't really fit. I would take some of that contrasting wood you used for the top and glue it under the edges of that you already have on there. It would make the top look thicker and carry the two toned look down toward the base. Unless that contrasting wood is not solid. Since you edge banded it without any way to allow for expansion that I can see, I assume it isn't solid.

Of course, that is simply my opinion. And you *DID *ask for it…


----------



## StumpyNubs

9:00 here. I'm off to bed. All that frustration sure tired me out. Besides, the action never starts on here until much later. And as all of you know, I need my beauty sleep.

Hope the opinion didn't squash your onions, *Dave*. You are free to tell me I don't know what I'm talking about. You won't hurt my feelings a bit! But if you are looking for a suggestion on what kind of wood to use under that table edge, I say go with OSB. But be sure to stain it… otherwise it would look silly…

...mmmmmmmm….onions…...


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy everything you stated I agree with. I mitered the legs to try to give them a thinner look. The top is solid and it is pinned from the bottom, the top has a tongue and the banding has a groove in it. I had about 3 different things I was going to do to the legs and this is the one I chose. I do believe I will place a recessed skirt under the table banding.
Stumpy I asked and you gave me what I wanted. We are friends here at the Nubs workshop.


----------



## superdav721

You like onions?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the table is walnut and birdseye maple with sycamore legs. i am not a big OSB or ply guy. I will use it for drawer bottoms or a backing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
That looks more like a TAN table, rather than a COFFEE table. I also don't see any beans, grinder, brewer, filters, etc….......and where is William???

Honestly, I can see where Stumpy is coming from. However, because it is raised up on the workbench, the perspective (view) is more from the side as oppossed to looking down upon it, as when it is in it's actual resting place. I also can't see the accompanying furniture grouping, to see how it all works together.

With all of that said, I think it looks great!

edit; I see your response to stumpy, NOW. You posted while I was typing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*: I think you know that the OSB thing was a joke… right? I may be into making things out of scraps, but I draw the line at OSB and chipboard for furniture!

Actually the top looked like luan in the photo, so I was going to suggest mahogany for the skirt (similar species as luan… is that how you spell luan?)

I would like to see some closer photos of the top when it's done, especially the tongue and groove setup you made for expansion.

Do I like onions? I believe in post #4509 I established that I like food. Where have you been?

Ok, now I'm REALLY off to bed!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's FRIDAY NIGHT, I'm single, I just opened a bottle of ….........WATER!!!! What's up with that???

BTW: Dave, I hope you are enjoying your VACATION! What are your plans, besides eating sawdust?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen your table Super, and I was GOING to post how great and wonderul and beautiful it looks.
Then Stumpy made his suggestion.
Then I went back and looked at it again REAL hard.
Now it looks funny to me.

Sorry bud.
It's like that arrow on the FedEx truck.
Once you notice it, you just can't take it back.
I think your idea if adding a skirt to "thicken" the look of the top would be a huge improvement.
It is some excellent craftsmanship in it though, as always.

.

And Stumpy, isn't that bench of his something? It's a rather simple bench if you really study it. Those interlocking edges to the top though make that simple bench something very special.
It's things like the bench that has made me think of Super as the SuperDuper Dovetail Master.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I got the plans in for the train. I promise to get to it.
The plans took so long to come in (backordered them) that I wound up loading up my plate with about ten other things before I could start on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope noone takes off. I have to go take care of other business. I will be back as soon as possible.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I think yard work, sawdust and general loafing around. I am the only man on my place and am surrounded by women. Three daughters and my wife.
And thanks William. The opinions were what I was looking for. And thanks for the complements. It takes one to know one.
That bench was the first thing I did when I started this hobby. I wanted dovetails in it and lots of them.
A little blog I posted
Thanks guys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys, here is what I've been working on.
Go here. 
I posted it in the original post as an edit. Just scroll down to where it says, EDIT 3/9/12.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone is out partying tonight I recon. I bet they don't even bring me a drink back either.


----------



## superdav721

Where is Marty and the rest?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Drinking all the margaritas.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm the Karate Kid! Wax on Wax off, the table saw that is!

Just cracked a beer. Anyone want one or twelve???


----------



## superdav721

Drink one for me Randy.


----------



## superdav721

Nap time gents. Turn out the lights and see ya later…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh man, I lose my internet for a few minutes and everyone abandons me!!!

I just went out for a smoke & there's an 1" of snow! Thankly, the boss is handling the salting tonight or this morning as the case may be. Just cracked another beer. This ones for you, SuperD!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm still here.
Distracted, but here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great table SD like it a lot.
Sorry, I have been busy helping Sandra taking pictures of some jewelry she has made and is listing on EBay.


----------



## DIYaholic

How ya feelin' William.

I'm in the shop, set out to align everythingbut then hit a road block. I need to adjust the Herc-U-Lift, but can't until I free up the adjustable legs/feet of the TS. Spayed 'em with WD-40 and will do it tomorrow. Then I discovered the miter gauge is missing the 0 & 45 stops. I'll have to either buy or make them! Oh well, one step forward, two steps back. Really no big deal, just a tad disappointing. So I just went ahead and waxed the table & dry lube the adjustment threads. Mostly just puttering while consuming cold frosties!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to see that you were able to escape!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra is a honey and she has nursed me way beyond the call of duty and I try to help her in any way I can.
I got 4 very small cheapo corner clamps at HF, they cost me $80


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm feeling something DIY. Aint sure what it is yet. I've been slow with weather moving through, but at least I'm moving.

How badly are the feet rusted up? I had an old stand that I destroyed trying to free up the adjustable feet, so be careful with them. If all else fails, I seen your AC project. I believe you could build a saw station worthy of pride.
As for the stops on the miter gauge, I had an old Craftsman gauge once that didn't even come with stops. A drill and proper sized tap allowed me to insert machine screws with a nut for a lock and it worked fine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

$20 a clamp Rex?
What kind are they? 
We wanna see!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes Rex, We want to see!!! Of course I was kidding regarding escaping. Sandra MUST be a honey, she puts up with you, don't she!!!

William,
Thank you for the vote of confidence. I do plan on eventually building a work station for the saw. But I need to get the TS set up properly inorder to build the work station. Sort of a catch 22. I ran into the same issue with a router table. I needeed to build a "Down & Dirty" RT, so as to build a proper RT. Problem is I never got around to building the proper DT!!!! Hope history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm HOME!
I think the coffee table looks well constructed but I think the visual weight of the top and bottom are out of balance.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I got 4 of these


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, did I forget to mention they came with $69 worth of extras …........ well there was a sidewalk sale going on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome home DY.

Rex,
Are you planning on "Framing" someone????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. You know during my cleanup operations I am finding started projects etc and I found some attempts at box joints that I had made on several pieces of thin boards which I was going to make a couple of trays out of. I needed a small set of corner clamps to see if could salvage these pieces and make a tray.


----------



## DIYaholic

I picked this up for $1.00!! Only got one, not only clamps, but it also cuts miters.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, I really like them. Where did you get them?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Whatever it takes. Git 'er Done!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I shop at a local Non-Profit, that resells used building materials. They will deconstruct a building & they also take donations. You never know what they will have. I try to go there every other day just to see the "new" inventory.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. what name and part # does it have?


----------



## DIYaholic

It is a Craftsman # 9-6661

It is a vintage tool. I don't know if they still carry them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Check CL & ebay, if you are truely interested.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks DIY I'll look around


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to walk around the internet.

But i'll be back. And YES, that is a threat!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 3:00am! Do you know where your shop ninjas are?

I would do a wrap up, but I'm lost & have no clue where anyone is.

Coffee is set to brew, so HamS is all set!

Click ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm sleepy too …... goodnight guys


----------



## HamS

Ahh it is nice when the coffee is set.

Things have been a bit hectic for me, Our local community theater group is getting started on the prep for the fall show and somehow I got dragooned into being the associate producer. I think that means I get to do all the work and the producer gets all the credit. I really don't care, because I love doing that, but it does take time away that I could be sitting here doing midless chatter on the computer or working in the shop.

I think I will have a bit of yard work to do today if it turns out to be as warm as forecast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Ham,
Mindless chatter….........I resemble that remark!

It snowed an 1-1/2" last night here. A buddy of mine was being thoughtful and called to wake me, to made sure I was aware. However, the boss man is taking care of things today. So, now I'm awake and mindless. Fiqured I might as well CHATTER away!!!

My coffee is brewing, butz I gotz nuthingz for grub. I don't want to go to the store. I would havez to go outside, it's cold (23 degrees, cool really) and there is snow everywhere!!!

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE BRING ME A DONUT???


----------



## DIYaholic

Boss just called!!!1

Gotta go.


----------



## HamS

Mornin Randy,

I am waiting for the Sat wood shows to come on. I just got done a two hour discussion with Miss JUlie and it seems like I am getting ready to remodel a kitchen. I have to find the supplier of slate we used and see if I can order more stone. The problem is ants. Ants have invaded her kitchen and they are almost certainly coming from under the cabinets. The cabinets are crap anyway. The house is built on a concrete slab so there is most likely a crack under that cabinets. The actual kitchen floor is slate I put in 8 years ago. The problem is geting under the cabinets to find/fill the crack and really kill the ants. you can get em with boric acid but that lasts for about three weeks. Oh well, I really don't want to be bored


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Debbie is home this weekend so I won't be getting much LJ or shop time. We went out with some friends last light. We got a bunch of running planned for today. I'll check in from time to time for an update. See you'll tomorrow…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ms Debbie is at your house this weekend, Box?


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellas. What to do today. I need to check the weed eater.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm baaaaack!

Only had to salt a couple of properties. Got some grub & the coffee has been nuked! Time to settle in for some internet peeping & CBS This Morning.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ahhhhhh…....it's good to be back. Except we found a surprise our dog left us….two actually. We had a neighbor letting our dog in/out and feeding her. Came home to crap on the stairs (why stairs?) and the dog apparently had been sleeping on OUR bed all week. With the change in weather the bed was COVERED in shed. So changed the sheet cleaned up the ******************** and slept in my own bed very late.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Don't that bite the big one!

Many years ago, I came home from a criuse, out of Florida, drove 26 straight hours back to Vermont. It was the trip from HE!!. Left the Caribean @ 105 degrees, arrived home to 17 degrees BELOW ZERO. When I say arrived home, I mean the apartment was -17 degrees!! The housemate left the front door wiiiide open. Luckily, he had only left about a 1/2 hour before my return, so the apartment wasn't really -17, but it was cold, and ALL I wanted to do was crawl into a warm bed & sleep. That did not happen.


----------



## DamnYankee

JACKPOT - like almost all my woodworking porn subscriptions came in while I was gone!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Something like that Stumpy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the Z from the shop this morning. $310 found the problem. Runs like a scalded dog, even after it warms up. gotta run to town after Debbie finishes bathing the dogs. Having company over tonight so probably won't be on again later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I watch some dogs for a friend that has been making several trips to KY. No matter how many times I go let them out, They always leave a surprise…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob glad your back.
Marty give it up. What was the problem?


----------



## superdav721

I had some company today. William and half of his kids, he also brought KTMM with his little girl. And I scored a vice. Black smithing is one step closer.



























This is another reason why I love this site.


----------



## HamS

Stumpy, I posted this:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35853


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh my GOD! Super.
So when you going out to buy a new camera?
Since I am sure that one no longer works.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I enjoyed myself today though more than you or KTMM could possibly imiagine.
Right now, my back is paying for that trip, but I needed a getaway something terrible.

Here's the scoop.
My wife didn't know what to get me for our anniversary.
So after making recommendations to me that she didn't realize I already had, she finally just handed me fifty bucks and told me to do something for myself. I was racking my brain trying to figure out what to buy. 
Then I walked in the shop this morning. I started thinking about what I wanted to work on today. I felt pretty good, so would I finish the band saw, or start on a rabbit cage repair I need to get done for a friend.

Hold it!
I backed that up a few thoughts.
I felt pretty good. I had fifty bucks to do what I wanted to with.
ROAD TRIP!

So for the usual, what did you do today question?
Not crap.
But I enjoyed visiting good friends.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, $50…....maybe a short road trip with 1/2 tank of gas.


----------



## superdav721

I had a blast today, now me and Logan are curled up in bed eating ice-cream and watching some craziness on nickjr.


----------



## HamS

I worked on cutting one of the ash logs into lumber. It is a significant task. I really need a sawmill! But I don't think Miss Julie would stand still for that purchase. I finally have accepted that we have to remodel the kitchen, so I guess that is where all the extra cash is going to go.Don't forget your clocks, or you will be late for church.


----------



## superdav721

Roger we are only about an hour from each other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The fifty covered it Rex. It took about thrity five in fuel in my gas guzzler. 
I packed pop-tarts, animal crackers, and juice box thing-a-ma-jigs for the four boys. Super provided me with some great coffee. I sprung for Coca-Colas for the boys on the return trip.

Ok, we aren't counting the thirty I spent at Harbour Freight on the way there.

That rminds me.
STUMPY!!!!
The cheapskate (me) has latex gloves for finishing now. They were even cheap enough that I bought TWO boxes.
I also bought a cheap set of diamond needle files to clean up some router bits (since Rex won't send me any) and some sawzall blades.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well, with stopping in Clinton at KTMM's, running through Pearl to stop at Harbour Freight, and me making a wrong turn and going the long way through downtown Brandon on the way back, I drove about 120 miles today. 
I was sore.

NOTE, I said WAS.
A couple more pills helped. 
I'm thinking about going to the shop and finish the band saw after the youngins go to bed…....
eh, maybe not.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My day got rained out. Instead I got to help Sandra with her Garage sale stuff in 2 week's time…OH Joy


----------



## superdav721

Better you than me Roger. Tomorrow its back in the shop I hope to finish the coffee table. I am wrapping a skirt on it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Man I hope I can wade to the shop tomorrow as long as it stops raining. Maybe I could stay there overnight.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD A skirt? Well I hope you have a frocking good time.


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad you got to get out and visit William.

I got to….ready for this…..make sawdust.
I did learn a very important lesson (as usual the hard way) today…..when routing one should close ones mouth unless one likes to eat sawdust!

While my current project is coming along fairly well, I don't know if I will post it as I blatantly stole the idea from a fellow LJ.

Turns out I've been pimped out by my wife to TWO different theater productions to build sets.

She is also going to let me MAKE SOMETHING FOR HER! After all these years of woodworking she has never had me build something for her. Generally she can't wait for me to finish it, as she must have it now!


----------



## DIYaholic

Today, hmmmmm…..

After rushing out to salt a few properties, I ate breakfast, watched "CBS This Morning", did my laundry. Oh yeah, I took a nap (only got 3.5 hours of sleep, last night), the nap was well deserved.

I ended up in the shop around noon:30, worked on my TS. I decided that since I never used or owned a "real" TS before, it made sense to work my way through the manual. I used the manual as a guide to getting my saw aligned & adjusted correctly. I adjusted the 90degree blade stop. It actually now stops at 90. Who da thunk it! I will need to fiqure out a way to tilt the saw to 45degrees. The rear fence rail interfeeres with that manuever! The extension tables were all out of kilter, so I (re)leveled both extension tables. The previous owner never installed the Vega Utility fence well, ok, properly. I had to take the rear rail off and redrill the two mounting holes. I then reinstalled the rail, cleaned up the entire fence, headstock sliding & locking dohickey thing. I was able to get the rails adjusted and the fence parallel (within .002") to the miter slot. As it stands the top of the saw is set. I need to address the motor & shaft pulleys, blade parallelism, install the blade guard assembly, adjust the Herc-U-lift/leveling of the saw and finally complete the DC setup. Then I should be able to make some sawdust.

Did I tell ya I was slow. I took my time as I want to know the saw & not rush and regret it latter.

That was my day. Now that it is night, I'm downing cold frostie BEER!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Roger how about a kilt
Randy and Rob yall go get em…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I think a nice kilt in McTable tartan would go well especially if you had a hairy sporran.


----------



## superdav721

Sweet, that is funny stuff Roger.
Stumpy do we get a video in the morning?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's still a little chilly here, in Vermont, for a kilt. A skirt, I could probably pull off with leggings!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We had better get a video matinee. I don't plan on gettin' outta bed until I watch it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well guys, I've had my lazy day today.
I haven't conversed as much as usual tonight. 
I did talk to my Mom for a while on the phone.
I watched House.
I watched Law & Order.
Now, as much as I have enjoyed this lazy day, being lazy just for laziness sake makes me, well, sleepy.
Ya'll have a good night.
I'm turning in ealry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, me too William, guys. Banking on tomorrow being a better day and getting to the shop.
Hope you all had a good Saturday.
See you in the morning. TTFN


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night gentlemen!! Sleep well & dream of shop faries!!!


----------



## superdav721

Good night all.
WOOD


----------



## DIYaholic

Abandoned again! I'm going to get a complex if this keeps up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

Complex

Coffee is set

Lights out

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys,

Coffee is like a Miss JUlie kiss, hot wet and sweet. Singing something in church today, but have changed my mind twice about what. I guess it is getting close to time to figure it out.

then to the shop, Probably will do some milling of the ash legs. I am at the hand planing stage now and that takes a while and leaves my body sore in the morning. I have taken some video of it, but that takes some editing and I am not all that sure that it is interesting to watch someone make shavings.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congratulations on the gloves, William! Are the needle files the same ones I did the review on in the "Hand Plane Surgery" episode? If you got them at HF, they probably are. Those are nice for sanding in tight areas too!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, I can see the night shift is falling apart without me around. Only about 100 posts in the past 24 hrs.

Dave, They replaced 2 injectors that were shutting down when it warmed up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Don't let Stumpy find out that YOU are the reason we are all here!!! It would hurt his feelings, and he may take his videos away and go home!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
Did everyone remember to "Spring Ahead"? I don't see it as losing an hours sleep, just an opportunity to sleep in for an extra TWO hours!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy you ain't right! Then again who of us is?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate those lousy farmers who invented daylight savings time! I talk about it in the new episode… which will be online shortly…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I didn't loose an hour of sleep, I lost an hour of shop time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

You didn't lose an hour of shop time if you just stay in the shop an hour longer. But don't take your afternoon nap & you'll make up that time anyway!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another StumpGrinder video infotainment installment has enriched my life!!!


----------



## superdav721

Im watching GLUE drying.ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RussellAP

Glad I clicked on this. I have a lot of video's to watch now. Almost forgot to come back here and leave a comment.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated mornin' all. Geez I forgot about the time change. Now I have to see what my schedule is for today. Likely I'm going to get roped into this garage sale crap.


----------



## HamS

Rob what shows are you building sets for? We are doing "Annie" this fall and we are doing it like it was a cartoon frame, each scene is just a big cartoon frame box. I am not sure what else the set guy has in mind. Those ought to be simple to build, but I am not sure about the drops.

It is beautiful today in Indiana mid 60's and sunny. I am picking up and shredding the brush from the tree felling and trying to figure out how I can mill up the crab apple. I am going to get some usable project wood. I wonder what kind of tool handles that will make. I spent some time last night with the plane and the ash. there is a song somewhere in that, maybe the bug is here so you can't haul your ash to the beech.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Russell*- Thanks for stopping by. We're just shooting the breeze on this thread as we wait for each new episode to be released. At least, that's what I am doing. The rest of these guys have important things they talk about, like garage sales and coffee.

You're welcome to join our conversation any time, and it's half off if you bring a friend!


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Russell
Ignore William, he's crazy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stop by for the evening shift Russell. We're taking interviews for Randy's replacement. Qualifications needed are sweeping the floor, setting up the coffee pot for morning and turning off the light…..

Just kidding, We enjoy making fun of Randy. So stop by and swing a stick at him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if you'll excuse me, I have a Stumpy cartoon to watch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I am irreplaceable, in other words; one of a kind, unique, exceptional, incomparable, or as you folks say: *"SPECIAL"!!!*

Hello Russell,
Welcome to the hayhem!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - Wizard of Oz, Aristocats, and Les Miserals (3 plays not two)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Did you mean Les Miserables? I've seen that a couple of times. One of the few shows that are worth the obscene amount of money they charge for Broadway tickets…. not sure it's in the same league as "Aristocats" tough…


----------



## StumpyNubs

The box joint machine is selling like hotcakes! I already sold out and had to list more! Now I have to put the finishing touches on and email the plans to the buyers, so it's off to work for me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, you'll have to wait for the next storm to blow thru to see the wizard of oz…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sure wish the mail would run so I can have my stumpy jig…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I'll go back to the shop and play in my sawdust pile while I wait…..


----------



## superdav721

Before I go watch our honorable shop masters video. Here is a peak at today's labors. I skirted it and applied one coat of teak then linseed oil. I will let it dry for a few days then start on the film coat. I know its a bit out of proportion but it does look different on the floor.


----------



## DIYaholic

That table is "Double Super Dupper"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Randy. I am getting tired of looking at it. I got about 5 planes that need attention and thats what I will be doing in the next few days.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is just stunning!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy. You helped. I do like it better with the skirt. But the only walnut I had was a bit wormy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I REALLY like it SD. To me it is a "man" table and the proportions are just right.
who's a clever boy then?


----------



## DamnYankee

Cool table


----------



## superdav721

Roger and Rob, the wife said she wanted the bottom sturdy. I have always liked my bottoms sturdy.
Thanks Guys….


----------



## DamnYankee

Yes I meant Les Miserables.

So set building for three plays - 
Wizard of Oz - both daughters are in it at school
Aristocats - my youngest is in it this summer
Les Miserables (or 13) - whichever my oldest decides to do this summer. She has to try out for 13, not Les Miserables

Aristocrats and Les Miserables are being put on by friends of ours who own a theater camp (ImpACT - find them on-line). I extended the stage they use at a local charter school by 6 feet (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48951) and I usually build their set in exchange for not paying camp fees.

Luckily they are not all at the same time, just nearly back to back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A wormy skirt eh, obviously worms on a skirt indicate the skirt was on the ground, and surely someone had piece on earth.


----------



## DamnYankee

My Wife has actually asked me to make us something!
Two small triangular sofa tables for our living room.


----------



## DamnYankee

Since I doubt I will have time in the morning…

HPOYD = 10,923 posts for an average of 32.0 posts per day
SN-BCWW = 4,633 posts for an average of 39.9 posts per day
Intersect = 6,290 (about 157 days at the rate we are going)


----------



## superdav721

Roger you have me smiling.
Rob I can not wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - The sets or the tables?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Skirt, ground, piece on earth…...ROFLMAO!!!

DY, 
1 Project for home & Honey!
+3 Playsets (sounds Childiish! Lol.)

= No rest for the wicked!!!!

Glad you did the running tally. I was lost without it!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

We're gaining on them!


----------



## DamnYankee

With the NCAA tournament at the month I should warn you…

I am what is called an ABC fan (Anybody But Carolina), specifically I am an NC State fan (graduated from there).

I am ecstatic that NEITHER Duke NOR UNC won the ACC tournament (yes I would have even happier if NCSU had not lost to UNC in the semi-final but….)

I am further elated by the fact that NCSU has finally made it to the NCAA for the first time in way TOO MANY years. GO PACK!


----------



## HamS

I obviously have been derelict in the volumn of my postings. I have been cleaning the bruxh up from the trees and contemplating how to make useable wood out of some of the pieces. I will have some very interesting crotches from the crabapple. If anyone is a turner I will try to figure out a way to send some to you. DO turners like to turn green or dry?


----------



## superdav721

Rob tables dude tables.
Randy I liked better when I could ask Rob "what time is it?" 
Roger I had to tell that one to my wife. She replied "God!" 
I could have ran with it but might have got slapped


----------



## HamS

Ohio State lost, all is well in the world.

Colts football is going to be very different this year.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. you know that is simply amazing, how the heck did your wife know my middle name? I can't recall her.


----------



## geoscann

Dave thats a super looking table your wormy walnut just gives it character and the finish looks great.

O stumpy i just got done watching your latest video great job, but i dont think the farmers will get it.


----------



## HamS

I really like the table by the way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel like I've been cheated out of an hour…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Geo. I would have something snappy to say but Roger has messed with my head,,,,,, again.. Dang


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet walnut Dave…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's my specialty Dave


----------



## superdav721

Big smile.
When I work with that stuff I want ice cream.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I had to hold myself back when Ham was mentioning interesting crotches. mmmmmm


----------



## superdav721

OK Roger I am calling backup
*WILLIAM!*


----------



## superdav721

WOOD!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*WORMY WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

Stop it Roger. I have a bad cough and laughing hurts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What about wormy crotches?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW, Where is William?


----------



## superdav721

Stop it…Please, I am about to swallow my tongue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Just saw your before & after router(?) plane restore video. That plane came out amazing!! Many kudos!!! That was your table in the video, wasn't it?

Basketball????? Not anything I follow. Stopped enjoying b-ball, when as a kid our games would ALWAYS turn into fist-a-cuffs!!!

Geo,
Where have you been? We almost sent out a search party! But decided just to "Party"!!!

Green Rex & Ham, I mean greetings!
Kinda sounded like something from Dr Seuss.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
you sneaked in while I wasn't looking. Good evening.

Now that Marty's here, I gotta go!!! JK.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm gonna eat, be back later…....later


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bar-B-Q chicken, broccoli and macaroni salad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

followed up with chocolate pudding and cookies…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy Thanks on the complement. The video was done when I built this. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/58825 . And I am fixing to start on about 5 old wood planes. I will blog on it and you can follow along with yours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I will follow as closely as I can, but I won't tailgate!!!

I'm waiting for the video on bowties to load…...............


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That was one of Stumpy's shop chickens, wasn't it???? Bad boy, now give it back!


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of wormy wood and crotch…..night night


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, but it has a leg missing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Has the mail run yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think McNugget ate my jig plans…..


----------



## DIYaholic

How would a one legged chicken do a jig??


----------



## superdav721

Marty did you buy some plans?
When he comes up with a gas saving jig I'm in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

jumpin' jig…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna try the box joint jig. I hate trying to set mine up. This one looks a lot easier…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I liked the bowtie video. I also noticed that you didn't mess up a single line of dialog!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

At least I think I bought it. It's like a candy machine, You put your money in and…...............


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got, probably a half day of work tomorrow. Then my boss' B-day party & on Tuesday I drive 7 hours down to Long Island to visit Mom & family. Oh boy, do I need a vacation, I have worked way too hard this winter!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How is that lathe coming along?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Me too. My vacation starts next Monday…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy when I started filming I thought about audio. I let the actions speak. I do the videos for lumberjocks. We can have Q and A on the blog. Thanks
Watch him Marty he sent William a backup copy of the dovetail jig. It had William all MEs s sed U p pp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't had a chance to do much on the lathe. Been to busy working on the cars. Have to take the Z back to the shop tomorrow. It wouldn't start again this afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a jig and got a three arm sweater…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe you'll have the jig in time for St. Paddy's Day!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty, Murphy lives under that cars hood. Sorry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't mind him living under there, I just wish he'd stop screwing with everything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have to take the mustang over too and run a diagnostic check on it. It's running rich, possibly an O2 sensor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then I have a friend coming by for a brake job. (like I have time for that) Come on people, this is a *WOOD* shop


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also have to put brakes on the Z and check the brakes on the Mustang…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plus take the Mustang in for a new tailpipe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can get back on the lathe when I get back from vacation…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think this wood cover a Wood & Auto shop!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

At this point the cars are taking over the woodshop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 bays for the wood shop and a bay for the Z. I moved some things around today so I can get the Mustang in there without having to pull the Z out…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm Back. I also sprung for a Stump Jig ….....waiting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get in line Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'll sell you my place in line for $9.95


----------



## boxcarmarty

4 away from 4700


----------



## boxcarmarty

3


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

wooden wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

2


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyone got their Stumpy plans yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

1


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You made me loose count, now I have to start over…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

0


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are day late and 1 Jig Plan short!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

97


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpt must have got enough money off of us to get a tank of gas. Do you reckon he's done a runner?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, What did you get for your $10? I got a three arm sweater…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy jumped in his woody and made a b-line to the petrified forest!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All I got was the sawdust from box joint cuts


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe he's running down here and building the jig for me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Did you have to pay an ARM & A LEG for the extra arm????


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna need another drink to wash this one down…..


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy must be up to some jiggery pokery


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Were you able to swim out to the shop today?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, No such luck. Got commandeered for this garage sale crap. Spent the day in the garage sorting out crap. The sales is 2 weeks away…...... looking at some real crappy days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Your next task is to build one of those to shell peanuts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Just keep half the money for more shop stuff. Like you need MORE!!!

Super,
That contraption reminds me of myself, Looks awefully busy but really accomplishes nothing!!!


----------



## superdav721

That dude has to much time on his hands.


----------



## superdav721

I don't have to go to work tomorrow and the next day, the day after that and on and on .
I love my job.


----------



## superdav721

That sounded like Randy.
Hey where are all the new guys?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be going back to work soon. I'm afraid my days are numbered…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They are learning from long time members how to post projects


----------



## DIYaholic

New guys, WHERE IS William???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy scared them away. He wants to stay the new guy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William is looking for his Stumpy Jig


----------



## DIYaholic

"Sounded like Randy"......

I'll have you know, that after my vacation next week, it will be 10 hour days, 6 days a week for the next 3 months!!! I WILL be one tired puppy.


----------



## DIYaholic

"He wants to stay the new guy….."

I can not be the OLD guy, that job is already taken!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, We're putting you in charge of the Stumpy complaint dept. I have a complaint. McNugget ate my jig plans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If we're both on vacation next week. Who's gonna lock up????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I only have 2 more days of feeling ok, cos Wednesday I get another infusion and I'll be in lu lu land by Friday for about a week or 10 days. So this garage sale crap is really pissing me off right now as I can't be in 2 places at once, and all you married guys will understand I don;t really have a choice of which one I want to spend my time on….....Crap


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure we can trust T-Rex with that responsibility. He forgets what he's doing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Great, do the complaints need to be in video format???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, the secret is to screw up enough that they quit asking…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I ain't married but, I feel your pain. Just know we'll be thinkin' of ya!!

Mary,
One of the new guys can lock up. I'm sure they will screw things up & be fired so that I can still be the new guy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got your Mary…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That was really just a heads up guys, my treatment time is coming up and for a while after it you won't hear much from me for about a week. Just wanted you to know I would not be ignoring you all. I'll be out the other end soon enough to wind you up and have a laugh. Be good during that time D'yer Hear?


----------



## DIYaholic

*MARTY,*
That was a typo, I was going to fix it on edit, but decided not to. Since post count counts I'm telling you in this post!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll have to shut down the night shift. Me, Randy and T-Rex will be off for a week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave and William will have to bring in some temps…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I could leave a cardboard replica of myself to sit in for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you make it a little better looking? Kinda like me…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I guess that's possible, I'll tear a corner and find some dog's crap to smear all the rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Prepare the minutes of the evening. My pillow is calling…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew you could handle it Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night John boy…..


----------



## superdav721

Norms website is working again. OH boy my weekly fix.
http://www.newyankee.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Holy Crapola!
Give me time guys.
I just got in.
I have to go back now and read the 155 posts that have went up since last checked.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is amazing how long it takes to surf the web & take a stroll around LJs. It's astounding that I get any sleep at all!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome back William,
No matter what anyone says….....
You were missed…...........

We all need someone to throw stuff at!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Following advice I got from Super, I'll answer any questions directed at me as I come to them.

Yes, Stumpy, they are the same diamond needle files you featured on your video.
Actually, I'd looked everywhere and was about to order some online when I seen that video. So I decided to put it on my list for my next HF run. Thank you for telling us about them. They are also cheaper than most I found online. They've already saved two router bits, so they've already paid for themselves.


----------



## superdav721

hey William is back. Let the party start. Randy your in charge of drinks I'll get the music started.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Interesting crotches from Rex?
And Marty's has one leg missing and is jumping a jig?
What in the hell happened while I was gone?
I think you guys wound up at the wrong strip joint.
Is that why DIY is still around this late?
Did he run screaming when the midget and the donkey came out?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been finishing up a dadnabbit rabbit cage.
By this evening I was hurting so bad that I wanted to quit for the day.
There was NO WAY I was messing with that thing abother day though.
I'm here now though.

Randy missed me.
I feel special now, in a good kind of way.
I've always felt special, but I figured it was just the cleaner I'd been licking off the short bus windows.


----------



## superdav721

William no cracking jokes while I am eating lucky charms. I almost shot a shamrock out of my nose.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*HydroHillBilly*
Do you ever come towards Vicksburg or Jackson?
Maybe we could meet up sometimes. We Mississippi stumpjumpers like meeting other fellow Lumberjocks from our home state.

Super, making our PMs public now so I can keep up better.
What does pickens usually have in their bargain bin?
Is it cheaper wood or is there a chance of me finding some smaller exotic cutoffs to use in my tiny stuff I do sometimes.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll do the best I can on short notice. Party On!!!

I hope you guys like beer!









Hope you don't mind. I invited a few friends!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

At least it's your nose. 
I laughed hard one time while eating lucky charms and I crapped rainbows for three days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't mind DIY, as long as they are for you.
I'm a happily married man.
I figured out a way to stay completely faithful to my wife years ago.
I taught her to shoot a gun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Besides, those girls don't look much older than my daughter.
Being em over and I'll spend the night preaching to them good morals and how to keep their men in line.
They won't want nothing to do with you either when I'm done.
I find the older I get the more of a buzz kill I am around young women.


----------



## superdav721

I have got cherry, gum, magnolia, cypress, and once he had zebra in the bargain bin. He keeps a show room with some really nice exotics s4s. Now he has a warehouse with tons of lumber. Wait I got pictures from about 3 years ago.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I never said they were for you!! Besides these are good girls with self respect & morals.

As the sign in my "OLD" proffessor's office said:
Dirty old men need love too!!!


----------



## superdav721

I'll take a bath and be a clean ole man


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I guess I'm getting REAL old.
My favorite pleasures are caffeine, nicotine, and a good night in bed is when my wife doesn't take all the covers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
That is one large warehouse!! How long did it take you to get out of there??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That looks like a HUGE warehouse Super.
When we go, you keep the car running. I'm going to make a big withdrawal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm a proud papa. 
I heard from one of my young boys today say something that would only make a true wood worker dad proud.
"That's my best piece of wood. I WILL get violent if anyone messes with it."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're taking a bath Super?
It aint the third wednesday of the month yet?
What's wrong with you?


----------



## superdav721

Randy I did not want to leave. Ms. Pickens gave me a grand tour. Drool.
William its an bad place to go when your broke.
Which on said that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok DIY. You can bring your friends over.
If they can't tell me the difference between a dovetail joint and a box joint though, I'm kicking their @$$es out!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a leapyear & "Spring Ahead", it screws up everybodies timing!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

JC.
He has been messing with those chisels you gave them all day today too. He practicing a lot. He'll get there.

The piece of wood in question is a 2×6 offcut of walnut he begged me for a long time ago. I'd forgot he had it until one of the other boys pulled it out from under his tool box today where he had it hid. He says he's saving it for a special project.


----------



## DIYaholic

The difference is: Stumpy sent the Dovetail Plans!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wife set our clocks ahead before she went to bed this morning (she got off about four this morning from work) and I didn't know it.
I also didn't know my clock automatically sets the time up. 
I had to text Super and ask what time it was.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, we'll ask them what do you do with a bit and brace.

If they tell me it's something for sexual positions with a handicapped man, then we'll know you lied to us about them being good girls.


----------



## superdav721

I love it.
Randy did he really get the plans out.


----------



## superdav721

I need a kiddy pool. I am going to cook that vise.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Be back in ten minutes and twenty nine seconds guys.
That's the length of episode #13 of the Run and Jump a Stump show this week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
He sent the dovetail machine plans. But, Marty was waiting on the Box Joint plans earlier tonight.

William,
Just get to know them. Don't be questioning them like the KGB!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cmon super.
I'm sure the wife will lt you cook the vice in the bathtub.
I'm sure you'll have more luck than I did when my wife found the transmission I was rebuilding in the guest bath of a house we lived in long time ago.
She just didn't like none of my ideas.

She wasn't too happy about my bathtub brew muskadime wine either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Great show as usual Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How do I get to know them if I don't ask questions DIY?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

It's getting late.

I need to check out a few posts, then call it a night. Then I will be back.

I'm leaving it to you guys to close up shop tonight. I'm just going to walk by & make sure the doors are locked!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think so.
I'll never do what a commercial tells me to again.
Super has ruined any chance I had of sleeping tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You sir, are NOT right!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Whatcha think Super?
He brings young girls.
He doesn't want me questioning them.
Then wheh I want to ask them questions that matter, like who really killed JFK, he is ready to take off.
I think he is up to something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well guys, I gotta go get a bath.
While tearing out the old wood for the rabbit cage repair, there was hair everywhere. It was nasty. 
I think I may have even gotten a little in my mouth.
I don't know about ya'll, but *that* is not the kind of hair I want to be picking out of my teeth.
I'll check in later.
If I don't talk to nones of ya later, I'm glad ya'll got to talk to me.


----------



## superdav721

I am still messed up from Rogers comments.
Wow its half past the witching hour. Bed time.
I close by saying
Will Ham come up with a project with his beetle bark?
And poor Marty has been kicked out of the wood shack buy a bow tie and a race horse.
Rex is prepping for the wife's big sale. What fun. He will be up to no good.
Rob is back and wanting to build triangles. What?
William has been building rabbit condo's all day.
Randy brings the lady's and wants us to turn the lights out. I don't know why.
And the new guys stepped in and haven't been seen since.
Stumpy is missing in action. He is probably figuring out his new jig that makes jigs.
So place your finger on the screen and taste the rainbow


----------



## DIYaholic

As it is late,
and parting is ….....

I will say Good morning all, see you in the morning!!

It's pee, pee, night, night time…ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Has he gone yet?


----------



## superdav721

SHHHHHHHHHH bed time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geez I hope Ham is not going to drive past at 3am in the morning. That bloody truck is missing on a cylinder and the transmission is slipping. I hope he's not been carrying a lot of horse manure again like before, and I suppose I'd better look out for invading wood beetles as he distributes them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was planning to build a box joint jig tonight, but the plans I ordered never arrived, so I'll just groom my belly button and plant a few pansies in the debris.


----------



## HamS

Morning you all.

Coffee is one, but we gotta be quiet Roger is sleeping. I gonna run out for doughnuts. Thanks for the idea about a work project I think One is rolling around in my head now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

VERY sick this morning. Will have to email jig plans later today…


----------



## HamS

Sorry to hear you are sick man. If what has been going around down here made it up there you need plenty of sleep and LOTS of liguid. The clear kind not the amber colored kind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning All,

I think Stumpy went out partying, with his recent influx of cash, and is paying for it this morning!!!

Just kidding StumpMan, I hope you feel better!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Where's my cup???


----------



## DamnYankee

To all you waiting on jig plans….I'm still waiting on my tubafore prizes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Rob, That's encouraging…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I figure by parking the Z on top of the Mustang, It's the same as putting a bowtie on a race horse…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although it may be easier to park the Mustang on top of the Z


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I may need to borrow that tie for a Kentucky Derby Party. I might as well borrow the 'Stang, while I'm at it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not a problem Randy, Just let me know what suite you have reserved and I'll deliver it personally…..


----------



## angelinamart

I think a person can learn and achieve a lot when he pushes himself, and a contest is a great place to do that. So I would enter even if I thought I had no chance. and i want to know what iwood is. Is it helpful in signmaking
Signs Manchester


----------



## superdav721

We just Got Spammed.
Morning all. Looks like the whole family is wanting to go picnic. There goes shop time.
Stumpy get better.
Later I am taking the bike and whoever wants to hop on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was in Louisville 1-1/2 years ago, for a trade show. Saw some great things. Actually made it to Churchill Downs, but not for the derby. Made it to the Louisville Slugger factory also, a lot of lathes there.

Place your bets!!!









Batter Up!!!









If only it were mine!


----------



## DIYaholic

Can I have some eggs to go with the fried spam???


----------



## superdav721

Cool Randy
Wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I gotta go put in a FULL half day at work. Then I'm on VACA!!!!! A party tonight & a travel day tomorrow. While on Long Island, I'll get the opportunity to go to a Harbor Freight store (none near me), what should I buy??? Any suggestions?

Ya'll have fun & play safe! See ya later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Felicitations my friends.
Got up early this morning for an appointment for drawing blood and other stuff so they can analyze it before my next 2 appointments on Wednesday, when I get the infusion. 
Afterwards stopped off at McDonald's for the old fart breakfast special - the bastards have increased the price of senior coffee to 45 cents….bummer.
After that I was on special assignment for Sandra to Wally world, she had a list and I had her debit card ….joy.
Wal-Mart should change it's name to Great Wall-Mart, it would be more fitting. So thinking what other evil things I could do on my freedom escape, I decided that HF was very close by and a nice place to wander and smell machine shop lubricants, heck I might even purchase something. I came out with 5 tarps (for the garage sale) and a couple of small items I thought I deserved for doing Sandra's shopping chores.
Had a Gasper and drove home …... Sandra was OK with my small additions.


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad you felt good enough to get out of the house. Other than the tarps what else did you get?


----------



## DamnYankee

Well first day back to work since Feb 29th went smoothly.

Since the last time I was at work was during an inspection, for which everything was in good order, there really hasn't been much going on. As I spend my time between fire management (read: responding to other peoples crisis) and creating a fire (under subordinate assess), there really wasn't much fire to contend with


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY: This is my good time when the drugs wear off and I don't suffer those nasty side effects. About Friday I'll be down and out for a week or so. I'm on a 3 week rotation with chemo, so I don't get many days when I can do anything.
I got myself 2 small clamps and a 4" vernier caliper.

Hope Stumpy gets to felling better.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## StumpyNubs

I just sent everyone their plans. As for Yanks and his free book… I'll ask my secretary when she gets home…

By the way, the guys over at Woodworking Talk and Canadian Woodworkers are complaining that I don't post enough over there. Maybe I should tell them to just come over here!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I posted that as a dig to Box and the others, not towards you. As I said before, I entered cause it was fun, not for any prize. I was actually surprised as I watched the award show.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - watched your latest video, looks like a good jig. Might have to consider it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If anybody wants some new blades for their old planes, Woodcraft is clearancing out there pinnacle blades. They are fantastic quality, in my opinion!

*Yanks*- I really meant that… I have to check with my secretary and find out what happened. I told her to mail it some time ago. But the only person even busier than I am, is her! (She's also my wife)


----------



## DamnYankee

I figured you meant your wife.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy dont make the help mad. You might have to eat sandwiches for a week or two.


----------



## DS

Silly me, I followed Stumpy's link thinking I could use a backup set of planer blades. (For my 12 1/2" thickness planer) Imagine my surprise when they were all those manual type blades.

BTW, still waiting for Tubafore prizes here too, though I am not that worried about it. It was more about fun for me too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
May have to eat sandwiches if your lucky, she may hide ALL the food. Then what wood you do???
Hope you are feeling better!

My VACATION has officially started, as of 2:00pm this afternoon. YIPPEE!!!!

I have to attend my boss' B-day dinner tonight (read; DRINK). Then try to awaken fog free and drive 7-8 hours towing a 4'x8' enclosed U-Haul A$$ trailer down to Long Island. I'll do a few handyman projects for my mom and sort through my stored belongings(and my future inheritance). The trailer will come in handy for that!!! As I said earlier, I need to (MUST, AM REQUIRED TO) hit up the HF Store that is in close proximity to my mom's (hope my credit limit is sufficient?).

My postings may deminish over the course of the week as I will be dragged across Long Island to visit with people I wood rather not see. But they are family, so what can ya do.

I have to pack, shower and attend a PARTY!!! See ya, when I see ya!

Rex,
Just know that I'm counting on you, to take those chemo side effects and KICK IT'S A$$!!! I'll be thinkin' of ya & pulling for you. Take care, my friend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DS

Rex, I'm no doctor, but, it looks like they're doing that Chemo all wrong…

;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Cured


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now for some impersonations.


----------



## DS

Nice!-Borg implants! That'll do the trick!

Just practice saying the followg;
"You will be assimilated… Resistance is futile…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Let me know how they fit your 12 1/2". I could use a set too. *)*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I got the plans. Now when are you coming down to help build it???


----------



## DS

Yeh, well, I'm not gonna even try that… I would need those Borg nano probes as much as Rex if I did something like that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just don't forget to duck…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## superdav721

Roger are you board?
Dave is tired. We all went on a picnic up the Natchez trace. After we ate then we hiked the Cypress swamp. And I drove the better half on the bike for a hundred and twenty miles in the wind with a car load of kids following us. We had a great time.
I like the Churchhill impression, Very nice Roger.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

less serious


----------



## HamS

We'll be thinking of you Roger.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good stuff! LMAO, almost spit out my drink through my nose!

Pre-dinner drinks are over, apps have been devoured, main course on deck. Fillet crab blue: That's going to be YUMMY!!! Gotta g, can't be antisocial.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Ham, I'll be ready up on you guys but may not be able to respond ….... so whatch what yiu say…..

DIY…... yeah Benny Hill, another one of my favorites.

actually I'm at the shop, Sandra took a nap, so I did a run for it. I have an ancient laptop at the shop which is just for email …...very slow, but it's about 8 years old.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm making a clothes rack for this bloody garage sale …... a double barrel rack to hold 500 or so garments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found a great way to deal with having yard sales for the wife AND have fun at the same time.
BON-FIRE!

Well I just got in. I've done shop cleanup today. Then we had grilled cheese sandwitches over the fire. I have some of those sandwich maker thinga-ma-jigs that you hold over a fire. The kids love cooking outside.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad to see you're feeling well now Rex.
I'll be praying for you as you start your next round this week.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks William, I'll be OK, just have to put up with the side effects for while, the alternative is worse.

Well I'm starting to close the shop and get myself up to the house and maybe find something to eat. I'll be online after that.

Y'all be good now.


----------



## DamnYankee

Yard sales - years ago I proved to my wife we got more back in taxes by donating the items (all of them) than at a yard sale (selling some of the items, they never all sell) so no more yard sales.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Rex*, I know you've been happy these last few days before going for your next round of treatment, but you have got to start keeping certain preferences refrained to private settings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening fellow wood chuckers…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey William I get through Vicksburg every once in a while got a grandbaby that lives in Cleveland I will have to look you up.Im in Jackson agood bit with the other grandbaby SuperDave


----------



## DamnYankee

More wood porn (Wood) arrived today. I really wish these magazines had more varied delivery months as they all seem to come at the same time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

hydro,
I'm in the middle of loading some info I got from a good friend on my computer. It's making things run slow at the moment.
As soon as I'm done, I'll PM you my phone number so you can call or text next time you're coming this way. If you call and don't get an answer, please leave a message and I'll get right back with you. I often don't answer my phone when a saw is running.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Share your number with the rest of us so we can wake you up at night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll send you my number too Marty.
I'll warn you in advance. You send me one text and I'll start bugging you too when I need someone to gripe too. I bug the hell out of Super and KTMM all the time.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ok sounds good William


----------



## boxcarmarty

Instead of William, I'll put *BUG*. It's shorter…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All of ya'll's better be glad I'm not as high tecky as some of the guys here who can post to Lumberjocks from their phones.


----------



## superdav721

Hydro same here.
Williams phone # is br549
He runs the Empty Arms Hotel


----------



## superdav721

I got to go to the shop for 20 min while the wife puts the grandson to sleep.
The things I have to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I ran and checked.
Nope.
All my arms are loaded for bear.


----------



## devann

Roger, you say you're building a clothes rack for 500+ items. I'll bet there are some blue collars mixed in that stuff. And I know your rack is made of wood. Stumpy should include that as some "blue collar woodworking".

You know, you could come out of retirement and make it into a consignment shop. You'll need a gimmick or something to set you off from the other garage sale wannabes. A keg of beer in the driveway would be real nice.

BTW, I need a new Lumberjocks tee shirt. Do you have any? Mine shrunk, doesn't fit me anymore. I think when you spill beer down the front they shrivel down to extra small.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello Devann.
Haven't run into you in the halls of Lumberjocks in a while.
How ya been?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, What would cause the throttle body on the Mustang to run rich???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Back to computer controlled ignition systems and why I refuse to have them on my own personal vehicles Marty.

O2 sensor. You could try cleaning it. Sometimes simply being dirty will send the wrong signals to the ECM and tell it to run rich or lean.
Trottle Position Sensor. This one is a little more tricky. I'd have to look up your partiular engine and ignition system. Some are replaceable only. Some are adjustable.
This, among other little things could be causing a rich condition. It's one of those things that can be a real headache to diagnose.
There is hope though.
The #1 cause of a rich running condition is usually a vaccum leak. This is not good news because it's easy to find. It's good news because it's cheap to fix.

Listen for any air sucking where it shouldn't be. This is especially hard to find around the throttle body, because it's going to have a sucking sound anyway. Sometimes you can simply find it by simply putting your good ear close enough to all rubber lines and listen for it.
When that doesn't work, it seldom does, but is the place to start…...
Then you have to go to old school methods.
Get a spray bottle. I collect several of these at a time from my wife's cleaning supply tray. Fill one that has a fine spray pattern with soapy water and start spraying all vaccum hoses, especially in the ends where they connect to components. Watch the soapy bubbles. When you find a leak, they'll be sucked into the line. You're gonna hear a "stumble" in the idle when it gets sucked in. You've found your vaccum leak.

I'm hopeing its just a vaccum line. 
If not, we're back where we were with the other car, problems that are hard to diagnose over the internet.


----------



## devann

Hi William, been beatin' the bushes trying to stay working, keeping something on the table & shoes on the kid. Things will have to pick up, can't slow down much more. Still bidding jobs but every Tom, Dick, & Harry thinks they can be contractors these days. Mostly all they do is muck up the system with their low-ball numbers, then I get to come in and fix their mess sometimes.

I see the forum section here has 'bout gone to the dogs. I've never seen such BS. I hope that things are going well in Mississippi. Of coarse I bet the ads on tv have you spending lots of time in the shop. I'm going to my buddy list to see what y'all have made lately that I haven't seen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wondered about the O2. Sprayed the TB and lines with brake cleaner. Pulled the EGR. still idles rough and rich.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Darrell good to see you.
Now I got outside and was able to get the first coat of shellac on the coffee table. Oh my goodness, its going to be purdy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Darrell, Stumpy after hours is nothing but us dogs…..

Make it purdy Dave…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I love it. Darth McVader playing a set of agony bags.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Man I hope my computer is wrong.
It is telling me it's going to take one day and eight hours for this last disk to load onto my computer.


----------



## superdav721

Marty break the intake side of the body down and clean it with TB cleaner or good old either (starter fluid). They sell a TB cleaner that has holes all down the side of the spray hose, but I like to get it in my hands and clean it good. Keep in mind the inside of it is polished so don't get rough with it.


----------



## superdav721

Dude just browse the disk when needed, or copy one book at a time. You are going to give it a heart attack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was my next step Dave, Thanks…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Devann, I don't know about the ads you mention.
I don't watch TV. We have five of them in the house that my wife and kids watch, but the only screen I look at is my computer.
If I want crap, I can get that on Lumberjocks, but at least I enjoy the crap I get here.

As for the forums, don't worry about them. Just come on and join us most nights right here at Stumpy Nubs roadhouse. It's where all the weirdos hang out. We like it here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, would a valve or a low cylinder cause it???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I'm on my last disk. I have to have them on my computer.
My disk drive bit the dust long time ago. KTMM gave me an external, but I have to hook it up anytime I want to use a disk.
There is the problem. 
I'll read these the most when I'm down in bed. It is a problem hooking up the external disk drive during those times. So I'm putting it all on my computer.

By the way,
Just what I have looked at so far, I'm going to give you a big wet sloppy KISS when I see you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I HATE it when I type up a response and click to post it and it disappears.

I have an external disk drive Super. The one on my pc quit long time ago. KTMM gave me an external. I mainly read this type of stuff on my computer when I'm down in my back and can't get out. So I need it all on my computer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I done had it read before it posted…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now they both show up.
Sorry about that guys.

Luckilt, my computer now says thrity three minutes, and it's the last disk. So no biggy.

Marty, it depends on what you mean by running rich.
If you mean "running rich" as in, it's putting fuel out the exhaust pipe, then yes, either of those will cause it. A simple compression check will eliminate either of those possibilities though. They rent a compression tester at the parts house and it's not hard to do with a Haynes manual.
Or let me know and I'll explain it to you if you want.

Running rich, as in getting and burning too much gas, causing a black soot smoke out the tailpipe, no, neither of those would cause rich running condition. The fuel would go through the tailpipe instead of getting burned in the cylinders.

Sorry to go that route, but "running rich" is one of those terms that discribes several conditions depending on who you're talking too. I learned that talking to customers for years.

.

How dirty was the throttle body?
The smallest amount of dirt around the jet needles woudl cause a rich condition. The answer to the would be a tear down. Don't worry, rebuilding a throttle body is much easier than the Edelbrock four barrel on my truck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Black smoke out of the tailpipe, all doors open, frequent trips outside kind of rich…..

Was going to Dad's tomorrow and getting his compression tester to do a check…..

My next step then was to pull the TB and tear into it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just hope I explained it well.
I'm not great at computers, but I am using about a six year old Comaq laptop. 
It has an external disk drive because the one in the computer died.
I use external fans because the internal ones work when they want to. I also use speedfan software to monitor the heat before it fries itself.
I have an external hard drive to store my music and photos so I can have enough room on the computer hard drive for my wood working stuff.

It runs good though.
My family has a computer that spends more time waiting on me to clean it up than it does running. That's why I got my own laptop. My old laptop runs ten times faster than their newer computer because I only load programs and apps I need. 
I don't have but one tool bar. 
I don't download free crap.
I don't believe anything offered on the internet is "free".
I don't need activeX controls. I know how to do what I need.

When I used the same computer as the rest of the family, it used to take me an hour each night to get it running fast enough to keep me from cussing it and threatening to shoot it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The neighbor called me earlier when he seen the smoke and asked me if everything was OK…..


----------



## devann

*William*, I figured you're 'bout overrun with political ads over there.

*superdave*, will that stuff dry tonight?

Howdy *boxcar*.

*Rex*, hope that you're doing well. I see you still have that LJ touch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Run a compression check.
If it'll run long enough, look for vaccum leaks like I said before. 
If you haven't already, and can get it out without breaking it, PB Blaster and a wire brush to the O2 sensor.
Rebuild the throttle body, which basically involves tearing it down, cleaning it spotlessly, and reassembling with new gaskets.
Oh, and this may sound stupid, but make sure your gas cap is on tight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I imagine so Devann. I seen in the paper the other day that several candidates were going to be in Jackson. I didn't go. I figured I'd read enough of their crap in the paper that I didn't need to go hear it in person.

I have this old timers thing I recon.
I don't feel like I've gotten my news until I have ink on my fingers.


----------



## superdav721

Darrell It was 80 degrees today. It was dry to the touch by my second cig.
William do I need to ex-plane Microsoft time to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty,
Tell em everything is fine. You're just smoking one helluva piece pipe.

A week or two ago, I rebuilt the carb and dizzy on my Blazer.
My neighbor called and asked if I knew what time it was.
When I told her I didn't she was nice enough to tell me it was midnight and time for me to shut that %$#$%$##$$ truck off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I know that in Microsoft time, anytime it give you mean, "whenever we dang well feel like getting it done". 
I panicked when I seen a day though on the estimated time.
Don't think I've ever seen that one before.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ten minutes and thrity five seconds to go, by the way.

Of course that could mean ten minutes and thirty five seconds.
Or it could mean thrity five hours and ten seconds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was certainly getting high. It runs, just has a miss and runs rich. I'll check all of that tomorrow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

But now that I think about it….........
I would love to heat your explanation of it.


----------



## superdav721

This is how I split wood. First two min are boring.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, you mentioned running rich.
This is the first time I've caught the miss part of it.

Check for vaccum leaks. 
While checking, feel the hose that goes to your PCV valve on top of the valve cover. Feel of it near the PCV valve. If it feels spongy, repalce the hose because It's leaking there whether you find it or not.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I only have 2gigs of RAM Super, and you know what I'm loading. So I can't watch the video right now unless I want to see that blue screen that means I have thirty minutes of hair pulling ahead of me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll check that too…..

Time to get horizontal. No recapping the minutes tonight….. (unless Randy comes back on)


----------



## superdav721

I am trotting over to woodwright shop and catch a video of him using my new plane Marty sent me.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And so end another day at the Stumpdy Dumpty Sat On A Dovetail comedy tour show.

Marty picked William's brain for answers before taking off too quick to do his job and give the minutes of this night's meeting.
Super jumped ship and is now at Woodwright, hanging in the shadows, lest he be seen.
Rex is riding off into the sunset with bagpipes ablazing. 
Devan joined the party and added one to the group of misfits that everyone shakes their heads at.
HydroHillBilly graced us with his presence shortly.
So did Ham before he'll go off to rest before waking Rex with his manure truck.
I think I seen DIY somewhere around here earlier. He was sneaking up behind Marty, trying to steal his cookies.
And as for tonight's recapper, he's thining of capping off another cup of coffee, putting the little one's to bed, and going back the the shop to work on another brilliant idea.

Oh well, you know what they say.
If you can't dazzle them with brilliance.
Baffle em with BS.


----------



## DIYaholic

I ain't recapping, I'm on VACATION!!! Besides, it's not my turn. I'm finding it difficult enough to stagger forward, let alone type while taking two steps forward & one step back! Where is my cab!!! Cabernets that is!!! I'M not as think you drunk am I!!!
%-:?#@ & oops, my phone has a mind of it's own & started to drunk type! ZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Someone better have ATON of coffee brewed, when I come outta my alcohol induced comma!!!


----------



## HamS

Mornin Friends,

Back at the Stumpy ranch coffee is on and the homemade bread is coming out of the oven shortly. Dad told me never to buy her a gift with a plug, he was wrong, but maybe it was a gift for me not her. The bread she makes now that the dough mixer works again is pretty tasty though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Nothin' better then fresh home made bread…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning All,
The sun is shining & I'm not nearly as foggy as I should be. It's a great day to travel, IF the rain holds off. Waiting till 9:00am, for the "white trailer trash" rental company to open. Then 7-8 hours of driving. The only problem with such a long trip is that my vehicle doesn't have a working stereo. I will literally, be alone with MY thoughts. I'M SCARED!!!

I will try to keep DY happy, by posting @ lunch, to keep that daily post count up. I'll be pulling a trailer & .my own weight around the Stumpy Zone!!!

See ya, have fun & play safe!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wouldn't hit the road with a broken down car DIY. That's just asking for trouble. Any car or truck with a busted radio has major mechanical issues. That is one of the most important parts on a vehicle.

Morning Ham and Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boom box and batteries will work in a pinch…..


----------



## DamnYankee

*Ham * - the first set I am building is for Wizard of Oz. Had our first meeting with the tech director at my kids school last night. She is MUCH more organized than previous one. Her goal, and our mandate, is that the set be built within three weeks in time for full rehearsals. Not painted, decorated, etc, though that would be nice, but at least built. WOW! What a novel concept! We are building almost the entire set on wagons (for the non-theater LJs that a "wagon" is the theater term for a 3/4" 4'x8' plywood framed by 2×4s underneath and then mounted on 5 casters. The set is then built on top of these so it can be moved on and off stage). For this play we will have THIRTEEN wagons. Eleven of which will be standard 4×8s, but two will be 4×12. While our stage has substanial wings (area off stage), this will take serious choryography on the part of the tech crew throughout the production as up to TWELVE will be off stage at any given time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham's dad told me never to by the wife a gift with a plug too. So yesterday I bought her a nice washboard and a box of soap. I can't wait until she sees it!

The HPOYD thread had 4 posts last night. We had 78. Good work!


----------



## superdav721

Good morning all. My day will start with feeding the animals and then hopefully the finish coats on the coffee table.
Ham I can just smell the bread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob's playing in the curtains so the boss has to step in and give the stats???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get busy… 74* today. Need to put the top down on the car and give it a bath….. (Or something like that)


----------



## DamnYankee

Box - I'm not much into washing cars but I seem to recall its better to wash them with the top up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates.
My day is a confusing myriad of things to do before the main event tomorrow. Garage sale stuff, Clothes rack to be worked on, and anything else the boss wants done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I need to have a garage sale.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mental Note…* Don't wash a car with cloth seats while the top is down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood have a garage sale but, the landlord may get mad when the garage isn't there anymore!!!

3 hours of driving down, 5 to go!!! No boombox, just the sound of the open road to lull me to sleeeeeZZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Holy rut Batman, that highway median sure is bumpy!!!

Lunch is now strewn about the vehicle. The trailer is in front of my "CuteUte", gosh darn I'm all sorts of turned around!!!

Time to go & do some more tailgating!!! EAT MY DUST!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Video pending upload


----------



## superdav721

A project with a video
Please subscribe to my YouTube channel, they allow me more time and space if you do.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63108


----------



## DIYaholic

Is that a "Time & Space Continium"???

5.5 hours of driving down. 2.5 to go!
an this trailer loves to take bumps & "get some air"!!!

Gotta go swerve in & out of I95 traffic @ 80MPH!!! YEE HAA!!!


----------



## superdav721

Careful driving Randy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Heads Up*

Just received this email from HF

"Please note the following item(s) are no longer available and have been removed from your order.

----------
Item # Qty Description Price
96210 2 BAR CLAMP 6IN QUICK RELASE 2.0"

This one:










If you local HF store has some left you might want to get some


----------



## DIYaholic

8.25 total travel time. I only ran one person off the road. SHE's ok, her fellow police officers pulled her out of the drink!!!

First 2 legs of the trip: 330 total miles in 5 hours = 66mph average.
last leg of the trip : 100 total miles in 3.25 hours = 31mph average
WTF, I hate the traffic into NYC & onto Long Island. That is why I495, the "Long Island Expressway" is referred to as the worlds longest parking lot!!!

Well, I must go ignore my relatives now. I'll check on later.

Rex,
Thanks for the heads up on the HF clamps. I have a chance to go to an actual brick & mortar HF, as opposed to ordering online!!! That's why I rented an enclosed trailer. Hope they don't cancel my credit card before I fill the trailer!!!


----------



## superdav721

Be careful out there Randy.
Thanks for the heads up Roger. But the last 4 times I have been in there they were out of stock.


----------



## superdav721

Marty this one is for you.
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/28850
Randy pay attention also we need to work on yours. This was about 2 hours work.


----------



## DamnYankee

13 wagons built (two 10'x4' and eleven 8'x4) all castered with five casters each on the shorties and six on the longies. Had good help from three other dads. One of which knows his way around tools as much as I do though not as good at creatively planning the construction (Ham you'll know what I mean). Lot of work done though.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah…also got to teach a High School Senoir how to use a chop saw and how to make and use a guide for cuttin plywood with a circ saw….that was the cool part

-Rob - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence you tried.


----------



## DamnYankee

If we go like we usually do the night shift should break 5000


----------



## HamS

Rob, we are experimenting this year with the drop casters from rockler on several of our wagons. We have more adults in the cast and ours have to hold man sized weight If oyu know what I mean. We have a stock of themo all we usually have to do is hang the rest of the scenery on it. IT is fun to work with the kids! I don't know if it is the theater attracts good kids or wanting to be in theater makes kids good, but most of the time the kids in our shows are wonderful kids that probably put more into the shows than most of the adults.

Time for me to retire for the eveneing.


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/28838
Click here and get famous


----------



## Bertha

Posting to get to the bottom. Carry on


----------



## superdav721

There is a bottom?


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know where the bottom is, but I do know I hit it a loooooong time ago!


----------



## superdav721

Wood?


----------



## superdav721

Hello?


----------



## DamnYankee

Come on night shift 68 to go until we break 5000 posts


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I watched your in flight movie, err I mean plane video! I even paid attention. As I said in my reply on that thread, I will work on my irons upon my return from vacation. Just be ready for some questions, regarding exactly how to deal with "cleaning up" the irons.

BTW: I did pick up assorted grits of wet/dry abraisive, spray adhesive & two 12" x 12" granite tiles.


----------



## superdav721

Help I have fallen and I can't find my chisel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, I want credit for my "Drive By" postings, while I was terrorizing drivers on I-95 in Connecticut!!!


----------



## superdav721

OK randy it is bad enough to text and drive. You sir are a nut, blogging and driving. Credit given. Now pull over and check your blinker fluid. I think is low


----------



## DamnYankee

After years of trying to play golf I am finally good with my driver though admittedly its my 12v DeWalt Lithium-Ion driver but hey it's a driver


----------



## superdav721

Rob you to sir are a nut. Funny…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Thank you thank you I'll be here all the rest of my life


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Seriously, how do you like the DeWalt 12V litium-Ion driver?
I'm in the market for a 12V driver and was looking at the DW, PC & Makita.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah answer that.


----------



## DamnYankee

I really like it. If I were to choose something other than the DeWalt it would be the Bousch. I got the driver/drill set. I know a guy who is an "authorized service provider" who says he wouldn't take a Makita if you gave it to him their quality has gotten so bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I bought a bunch of those clamps 3-4 weeks ago when they had them on sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I got to go back up here and look at Dave's videos…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just leaving the shop.
Be online after I get to the house


----------



## superdav721

Marty and Rex, wooo wooo, I am going to grab a quick smoke, brb


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me build a deck?
Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me split wood?
Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me rebuild a retaining wall?
Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me retape/spackle?
Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me paint a few rooms?
Anyone want to come to Long Island & help me drink beer?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Thanks for the heads up on Makita. Did you also get the DW impulse driver?

SuperD,
I'll join you for one too!


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm pretty good at drinking beer


----------



## DamnYankee

Nght night guys


----------



## superdav721

I used to be good at drinking beer. My liver hollered uncle. 
I am on my way Randy. Let me go oil up my skateboard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Go ahead and get started. I'll be there in a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go watch another Dave video…..


----------



## superdav721

Watch it Marty has a mustang, I hear they will go mach II.


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew beer *WOOD* get some buts in gear!!!


----------



## superdav721

You kant stop stew pid but a tubafore will slow it down


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we need another contest.


----------



## superdav721

Were is Stumpy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow windowlurkers.
How are ya'll tonight?
I am finally online.
Coffee, she's a brewin'.


----------



## superdav721

I made a table and built a plane. What did you do today William?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was forced to drive a car with the top down on a gorgeous day against my will…..

In other words, I didn't get a damn thing done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I have to check out one more, somebody take that camera away from Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

I am off work. What else am I gona do.
Hey Stumpy I did 2 videos in one day. Granted mine are only 3 minutes long and I dont talk. Some folkes like me better that way. That is about as long as I can hold there attention.


----------



## superdav721

William are you out there? *HEY!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What did I do today?
Interesting question.

My day started out and finished with me NOT doing what I set out to do.
I didn't even get started on what I set out to do. So let's list what I did do.

I cut a piece of wood on the Craftsman table saw. When I moved over to the Ridgid for crosscutting, I noticed some burning on the side that had been touching the blade on the Craftsman.
This is a sign that the ripping saw needs adjusting. It does that from time to time. So I grabbed my tools for adjusting. I adjusted it. With the setup on it (forget the name of those fancy smancy things under it) it is a snap to get done.
Then I plugged it back up and moved around front to zero the Incra rule on it. 
While doing so, my shirt sleeve caught on the Rockler auxilary fence holder thingys.

Have you noticed something here? 
Everything with a high priced name brand has caused me problems so far.

So I said, I'll fix this crap.
I snatched the particle board crap I had attached with the auxilary holddown thingys off and found me a pretty piece of pecan. I usually would never use pecan for a tool. I decided though that, you know what, this is mine dadnabbit, and I like pecan.
I made me a new auxilary fence out of pecan that has bolts in it recessed into it so they don't catch. Now it looks pretty and I like it better.

Then I noticed the piece of particlle board in the wing attachment. I placed this here temprarily until I could mount my other router there. I had never gotten back around to it.
Now was as good as time as any. 
So I spent the next few hours laying out another piece of pecan. I like pecan, remember?
I mounted my other router. Now both table saws have removeable routers mounted in the wings for table routers. I esepecially wanted this for an upcoming project for the house where I want the ability to set up two table saws and two table routers and cut repetitive pieces without changing settings.

Then there was the piece of particle board that was outboard of that piece. It was the piece that is under the Incra carriage unit.
You guessed it.
I removed the Incra carriage unit and replaced that with pecan too.

After getting all that pecan on there, one thing was missing.
I put several coats of hand rubbed Johnson's Paste Wax to it all.
Now my saw is not only in better shape, but PLUM PRETTY!

There was still some daylight left.
My kids had been making circles out of some old compasses I found today and gave them. They were cutting them out and making some very crude, but workable yo-yos.
I decided to jump on over to the lathe and make them some better yo-yos.
It's some circles with the middle cut away for a string. How difficult could they be?
Well, I made four, one for each kid.
I should have started with one and got it right before moving on.
They are still playing with their yo-yos.
My yo-yos won't yo.
I have several theories, but none that will be worked out tonight.
Weight?
Inside spindle too large? They had started to flex on me while turning and I left the inside larger than I wanted. Maybe cutting four at a time was a bit much. 
I will revisit that at a later date.
It was just killing time with the boys anyway.

Besides, at the moment, they're getting a bigger kick out of the fact that they built something that Daddy screwed up.


----------



## superdav721

Dude are you having a case of the blue screen?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry.
I was typing.
I was answering your question.
I done a lot today.


----------



## superdav721

32 posts and we break 5000


----------



## DIYaholic

I created havoc on the interstate, in several different states!!! State of confusion, state of unconciousness & in a state of intoxication!!!


----------



## superdav721

William you saw my plane now go look at my table. Project page and I heard from Paul.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need to work on my Blazer again.
I haven't got the money at the moment though.
I put it in gear today to move it and thought I heard something.
I moved it out in a clear area so I could hear better.
Sho-nuff.
That unistakable ping noise when I first put it in gear.
I soon need U-joints.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Give me time Bud.
I'm keeping up here and trying to catch up on everything else.
I'se be multitasking. 
Oh crap. That will stir trouble. I may crash Lumberjocks ya'll. When I multitask, I usually multi-break.


----------



## superdav721

So you spent the whole day pimping your tablesaw with yo-yo'es and pecans?


----------



## superdav721

Randy you need a rubber room and a beer tap.


----------



## superdav721

blue screen of death. If you dont like blue I know how to change the color. I like walnut brown


----------



## DIYaholic

27, 26, 25, 24, 23. 22 (one of these #'s shoud be right) To-Go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Stumpy is MIA! Speaking of which, where are you Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't take photos, but I will.
Now I have a problem.
The saw station cabinet is made of plywood.
I'm thinking of rebuilding it out of pecan.
That would probably make it so heavy that it'd take the moveable part out of the moveable saw station.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy is not MIA.
I know exactly where he is.
Or has been.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is probably resting up for tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a confession.
After doing all that today, I came home and eat supper.
Then I laid down for an hour long nap before I got online. 
It has been a horrible day. I've done most of what I done today just to stay busy and not think about it. It wore me out though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You just had to ask him what he did today. I just spent half the night reading his response…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm here. Sandra held me in conversation for the last 1/2 hour


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rex,
What's shaking?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm long winded Marry.
Or full of hot air.
It depends on whether you ask me or my wife. She says hot air.


----------



## superdav721

Marty he is a bit windy.
Hey Roger


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex.
How the hell are you friend?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got the bottom and tops for that horrendous garment rack.


----------



## superdav721

wood!


----------



## superdav721

Roger those look to be *sturdy!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll start trying to make all my answers short so ya'll's minds can keep up.


----------



## DIYaholic

t-Minus 9, 8, 7, 6….... To-Go, till 5000!!!


----------



## superdav721

They are going to want to buy the racks and not the clothes


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOLY CRAP REX!
You're as bad as Super.
Ya'll are making me feel like a fool later.
Ya'll "throw together" stuff and it comes out looking like something out of fine wood working magazine. 
When you said garment rack, I thought you were talking some 2×4s, a couple of holes, and some black pipe.


----------



## superdav721

97


----------



## superdav721

4998


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I NEVER thought I'd say this to you but, NICE RACK!!!


----------



## superdav721

somebody get it


----------



## superdav721

Randy if you would have waited 7 seconds.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You got it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Some of these:


----------



## DIYaholic

I hate waiting. I WANT IT NOW!!


----------



## superdav721

What time bombs and gnome doors?


----------



## superdav721

Roger that clock is classic trouble time 2. I gata make me one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is going on a gnome masacre.
News at eleven.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah I hear he is hanging them up on racks and blowing then up at 11:15 for a news flash.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He's got the doors to lure them in.
The bomb to blow them up.
The racks to hang what body parts are left as an example to other gnomes that dare cross his path.


----------



## superdav721

I got a badge. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

I have ignored my relatives just enough that they are all in bed. It is now time for me to end my day. As I am on vacation, I AIN'T DOIN' NO STINKIN' WRAP UP, SWEEPIN', LOCKIN' UP or BREWIN' COFFEE!!! Ya all are on your own.

Rex,
Remember to give all the hot nurses hell tomorrow!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Daily top 3* Dave…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm thinking of taking my camera in tomorrow and do a show.


----------



## superdav721

Yep thanks
Did you guys know this page existed
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/silent


----------



## DIYaholic

CONGRATS to SuperD, for the Daily Top 3!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like it's a place for "also rans".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No I didn't.
Thank you for pointing it out though.
We need to correct this situation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Projects without comments….. That's like a caboose with square wheels waiting on Santa on Christmas Eve…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congrats Super.


----------



## superdav721

randy thanks
Yep A guy posted a cross 3 days ago and had no comments. yeah really


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Does that mean that somewhere out there we'll find a "load mouth section"?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm working on it guys.
No projects should have no comments.


----------



## superdav721

Yes Roger and there is a stunning picture of you there


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone had a good day today & will have an even better one tomorrow!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

T Rex, Dave just made that section with his coffee table…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, they are 2×4's. She wants and 8 ft double rail, that's 16 ft of garments, got to be heavy duty.
For the rails I'm using schd 40 pipe with steel pipe inside, and I'll fill the inner pipe with sand and seal the ends.


----------



## superdav721

Good God roger what kind of weight are you thinking she is going to put on these?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Midnight is upon us. We gave rob his 5000 and then some. William, You did such a great job on recapping the minutes last night, that we'll give you another shot at it. That, and you seem to be long winded tonight. I'm gonna go find something to lay my head on…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well there's 3 divers outfits complete with weights


----------



## superdav721

Good night all…...till we meat again.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, there's a nice chopping block Karson made. Try it out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And the gnome bodies he'll be hanging on there.

Recap before I go.
Got it Marty.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## devann

Roger, what are those little doors for? Are those front doors for you little night time shop helpers? The night crew at my place doesn't get squat done. The place always needs cleaning when I go back in there in the morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And so ends another day at the Stomp You Nubs workshop.
All is quiet while we await for the gnome masacre.

Marty is lost somewhere amungst all of William's ramblings.
Super has a badge and is trying to figure out how to get his head through the door without doing major surgury on the door frame.
DIY is re-enacting a booze filled spoof of National Lampoon's family vacation.
Yank is firing up the manure truck.
HydroHillBilly took a quick look at all the loons here tonight and decided not to bother.
Stumpy is sleeping with the enemy.
Rex, what can we say about Rex.
He is laying out this last night in style before going back in for treatment. He is blowing tiny little gnomes into even smaller little things. Hell, we don't know. When he's done there, he may cut them up even smaller, or pile them all up and make one huge gnome bomb. Lord have mercy on us as the gnome blood will rain down upon all of us.

As for me, I am off to bed. I have to dream of the day that I too can live up to the legend that is the Stumpy Nubs crew, where maybe I too can carry on posts by the thousands of mindless dribble, littered with inside jokes that noone from the outside could ever find even remotely on the funny side.

Good night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I typed the recap and posted it.
The site all of a sudden I guess decided to take a crap though. My recap has not posted as of yet. 
It should be up shortly folks. If not, it is not my fault. 
Good night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaah,
there it is.
I can sleep in peace now knowing I peformed my job successfully.
I will sleep well now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off too, got a big day tomorrow.

devann, They are for Sandra's garage sale, she wanted something made in the shop.

everyone have a great day tomorrow, I'll be back as soon as I can.

Goodnight all.


----------



## HamS

Good monring Fellow Lumber Jocks and any of the fairer sex that may be lurking. The coffee is on, but the bread is day old. It makes pretty good toast though.

Last night I finished up shredding most of the brush from the crab apple we cut down and it is now iin the wood drying rack or the compostbin. There are four or five well formed knees of branches that will make a naturallt curved handle. I am going to try to rough some of them out and see what they dry like. This wood is very white now. It is also pretty hard.

Today, I order the replacement trees. I would have thought it early to plant trees, but the soil is not that wet and I could have planted them last night if I had them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning Ham*, I cut a crab apple about a year ago, It's a wirery little tree isn't it? Nice white wood, Didn't do much with mine except stack it in the firewood pile…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow LimberJerks.
The coffee is good.
The joints in my back are not so good.
I swear it feels like we have rain coming again.
The weather says no. We'll see.

How are ya'll doing this morning?
Let me fix another cup and light another up, and I'll be back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have any of you ever turned a yo-yo on a lathe?
If so, any suggestions?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you trying to turn in one piece or just the sides and drill a dowel between them???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I really want to turn them in one piece Marty.
I tried turning four at a time.
I am thinking I need to do one at a time to get the center parts about the size of a three eighths dowel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have several ideas of why the ones I made yesterday may have not worked correctly.
Weight. I'm thining they were too heavy, but I may be wrong. Maybe I could try different woods. The mahogany scrap I used was sort of heavy for yo-yos.
I am sure the center part was too big. Turning four at a time, the length of wood started flexing too much with me trying to take out material that far into a groove.
Should wieght be the same all around or offset for momentum?

I know this should be simple. I've never played with a yo-yo in my life though. My kids love em.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here you go William….. http://www.mackite.com/yotips.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

this one is better….. http://www.gavelstore.com/yo/work.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Marty.
I found one issue already.
I thought the string should NOT move on the axis. According to that site, it should move. It makes sense after reading it. The body of the yo-yo needs to be able to keep turning on its own to get that momentum to come back up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Watched the video and subscribed, Dave. Nice work!


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning update….
Hand Planes = 11,079 posts averaging 32.3 posts per day
Stumpy's Nubs = 5,054 posts averaging 42.8 posts per day
Intersect = 6,025 (at the current posting rate about 141 days)


----------



## DIYaholic

A late morning hello to all,

First & foremost, Rex, keep those nurses laughing & the doctors jumping! We'll see you on the other side, in due time. Thinking of ya!

I was able to sleep in. First time in a looong time, no alarm clock is a great way to go. There are sooooooo many projects to accomplish at my mom's that I don't know where to start. Hmmmmmmm….....

Oh, I've got it, another cup (pot) of coffee!!!! That should help lubricate my bones & activate my little mind!!!!! Or perhaps a trip to the Brick & Mortar HF, ahhhh a trip to the toy store would be nice. That will have to wait though, I did bring a LARGE bag of tricks (tools), However, I need to access the projects & see what tools I am lacking & buy those.

William,
Great job on the recap! However, you forgot to sweep, lock up & shut off the lights!! You'll get it right tonight, I'm sure.

Another cup of java is down the pipe. It is now time for me to motivate (yeah, me motivate, that's funny!), see ya, when I see ya. Perhaps at lunch. TTFN.


----------



## MooreFish

Very fun sounding


----------



## superdav721

Welocome MooreFish
Morning guys.
Thanks a bunch Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pull up a chair, *Moorefish*! We all come to this thread a few times a day to shoot the bull and get a break from the world. You're welcome to chime in any time!


----------



## DamnYankee

*MooreFish* You are welcome to do as Stumpy suggests, but personnally I recommend RUNNING, RUNNING AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN! We're all NUTS!

Look at our screen names.
A self proclamed king - Roger AKA Rex
A delusional super-hero - SuperDave
A woodworking hobo - BoxCarMarty
A cursed woodworker who won't even show his face - Damn Yankee (DYankee)
A guy that relentlessly works at nothing all day - DIYaholic
A guy that thinks he's a celebrity that can get away with only one name like Cher, or Madonna - William
A guy that struggles to live up to the name his moterh gave him - HamS

I mean come on, we aint right!


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy i ordered your plans this morning. I really cant wait until i can start making the box jig machine.


----------



## rodman40

Rehabing,Ha!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice looking vines Rodman, Are you gonna try to save them???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rehab???? I'm all packed & ready to move in!!! Where are the keys?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What kind of choices will you have to make this summer???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. Looks like 2 more for the bone yard behind


----------



## DamnYankee

My choices look more like this….


----------



## superdav721

Rodman40 I would love to search that place for hardware. WoW.
Rob your insane.
Marty package on its way. And now I know where the coffin inspiration came from.
Nice rag-tops.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That was a lot of photos.


----------



## HamS

This should probalby be in the garden site, but I opened the beds and ran the tiller through one set of beds. It is still just a little bit wet, but I got the frames cleaned up and cut all the weeds down. Got the replacement trees ordered. I have a design dilemma for the experts out there. We are either going to buy or I am going to build new kitchen cabinets. I want the base cabinets to be semi-moveable because of the issues native to living on a slab floor. The concrete cracks either and if the crack is under a base cabinet with a countertop on it, as all base cabinets tend to do, then it is a real mess to get to the floor to repair and seal the cracks. It is not a matter of if it will crack, but when and where. Beware anyone looking at a house, run from floating slab concrete construction, run far and fast! I have thought about building the cabinets with kind of a free standing system so they can slide in under the counter top which would be supported in the front with an apron similar to the apron of a table. Then the cabinets would have a leveling mechanism to raise them up to engage and support the front of the countertop support. You could get it out without damaging the counter top, but it would not be an everyday thing. Maybe I should sketchup my idea to see if it would do what I think it will. Miss Julie has been wanting the kitchen redone for sometime and the ants have driven her over the edge. What we have now is a galley arrangement that is too claustophobic and sorely lacking in food prep space. I keep telling her that the grill is outside and the restaurant is just over town but she does not take kindly to those suggestions. It is time to get a tenderloin and fire up the smoker. I have lots of the crab apple, that should smoke it as well as apple does and apple is wonderful smoking wood. My favorite, is walnut, but I am almost out of burnable walnut.

Rex, my thoughts and prayers are with you today and for the next few man. We want your cheerful self back soon man.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Although only in cyber space, I'm here for ya. Ditto what Ham said!

I have confirmation that my procrastination & hoarding tendancies are genetic! I can blame my parents & my ancestors for those character traits and obsolve myself from ANY responsibility!!! Four years ago, when my parents had an apartment built in their basement, they stored a pile (read HUGE PILE) of stuff in the side yard, under a tarp. Every year they added another layer or two of plastic or tarps. That pile withstood four years worth of field mice, winter snows, spring rains, etc., until today. After removing layers upon layers of assorted disintergrating plastic & tarps, a stack of moldy, varmit inhabited boxes & totes was revealed. In those totes & boxes were indiscribable rust covered, filthy stuff (read; potential family heirlooms & future inheritances) that needed attention. There were antigue fine china, old hand & power tools, childrens toys, and the list goes on. Today was the day to sort, assess & mostly throw away everything. That was a fun morning!!!

Once the archeological artifacts were sifted through & cataloged, it was time to begin repairs to a small retaining wall undone by the roots of a fallen tree. Not an overly complicated task, but back wrenching and blood inducing nuckle scaping for sure. Tomorrow will see the completion of the retaining wall repair.

On deck, after the retaining wall tomorrow (or perhaps I should say under deck), is to remove the contents from under the 30' x 12' raised deck. Yeah, there is no room to add to the pile, not without raising the deck another 5'. Oh, what joys that await.

That's what I did today. How 'bout you???


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Rodman I dont think the old knob and tube wiring would pass inspection!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome Moorefish. You came to the right place, if you're insane.

Welcome Rodman. I don't know about rehabbing that, but it does look like some interesting lumber in some of the photos. Also, like Super, I'd love to scour the place to see what treasures I could find.

Marty, I'm a truck man. I'd choose to sell them both to buy me an old truck to hot rod up. With nice rides like that, I could probably buy all the aftermarket parts I want after purchasing the old stepside I dream of so often.

Rex, it is so nice to see you on. How did today go and how are you feeling?

Stumpy, welcome. Oh wait. It's your thread. What's wrong with you? Can't you even offer a guy a cup of coffee when he comes in. Moorefish and Rodman don't even have cups yet.

DIY, we're taking away your cup. You keep drinking from it but we haven't seen you put nothing in it all day. We have a sneaky suspision that your "coffee" is coming from a flask you have hidden in your sock.

And Yank, I am not a guy that thinks he's a celebrity that can get away with only one name like Cher, or Madonna. I am a guy who knows that noone pay enough attention to in order to remember more than one name anyway.

*GOOD EVENING ALL!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Ham my wife puts dry grits out and the ants disperse. Have you thought about commercial kitchen racks. These are chrome and can be moved at will. 
Randy. My day started by the wife and I got on my bike and went to run some errands. By the time we stopped it was 4 hours later and Dave was sun burnt. I came home to feeding chickens and horses.
God bless Roger.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Just because you only GO by one name, don't mean we ain't got lotz of names FOR YOU!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey all
William I think you know it as a joke, in all honesty I was on a roll until I got to your name and that was all I could think of….The only other thing that came to mind was William the Conqueror but I'd already done the king thin with Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, no offence taken. I was trying to return it in the form of a joke too. Of course, that's the problem with us one named celebrities. We are so bright that noone gets our jokes.

DIY, I've been called everything under the sun. Too bad, most of the time the person calling me the name is being truthful. As a matter of fact, the only name I think I have NEVER been called, is bright, unless is was me doing the talking (read my response to Yank).

Super, now I have an image in my head of you with a rosy red head. I hope you had your cap on.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Oh yeah, I almost forgot…........

Life's been good to me. They say I'm lazy but it takes ALL my time!!!


----------



## superdav721

I had a helmet on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I live in a house that is on a concrete slab. The slab is sitting on the ground. We have cracks here and there in the slab, but nothing long or open enough to cause any issues. Is there something else causing your cracks? Of am I misunderstanding the type of floor you have?

Currently, all of our floors are covered except the kitchen. All rooms have either carpet or tile on them. I have seen under some of the carpets and know there is cracking present, but it all seems to be very old cracks and have never been an issue. 
As for the kitchen, the only cracks that cause issues are the ones out in the open floor areas, away from the cabinets. The only issue there though is the fact that you have to take extra care of any liquids spilled because simple wiping them up won't do unless you make sure to get all of it out of the small crack.


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe slab stability has alot to do with the stability of the underlying ground material. IE; a slab poured on a granite outcropping will not crack but one poured on sand with a high water table is surely going to crack. That and, a 4" slab would be more susceptible to cracking than an 8" slab.
Just my $0.02


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - somehow from your posting I get the feeling you are nowhere near as lazy as you make out. Gotta love self-deprecaters


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks DIY.
I don't know much about house construction, as you may can tell. I know plenty about remodeling the inside or roofing, but that's about it.

The slab on my house is closer to about ten inches thick and the ground here is hard as a rock. I had my boys dig a hole once to mount a new mail box pole. I had to sharpen the edges on the post hole diggeres three times before they got it deep enough for me. The ground was so hard it they were damaging the edges of it trying to break the ground. The dirt didn't get any easier until they were over a foot deep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Yank. He really is that lazy.
He told me so.


----------



## DamnYankee

The level of effort he puts into doing nothing belies his claims of laziness


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some of us just know how to embrace our laziness so well that we have turned it into an art form.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings fellow inmates…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I do not believe in "Work for works sake", I do believe however, if a job is to be done, do it right (as long as people are looking!). I am a FIRM advocate of "Working smart, Not hard", there usually is an easier, more efficient way to do manual tasks than just brute strength!!! Brains over Braun. And when all else fails, have the newbie do it!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I don't defecate on my self, well not any more!!! Oh, you said self-deprecate. Opps, my bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's where you come in NEWBE


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot my daily report of what I got done today.
It was another "do a lot to accomplish nothing that I started out to do" day.

I was told about an old lady south of town who's dryer had quit and was having trouble affording the driers at the laudromat. From what was described to me, I was sure it was just a broken belt, an easy fix. So me and the boys got up this morning, I downed a pot of coffee while they devoured pop tarts, then off we went. We arrived and the nightmare began.
The problem was the belt after all and it is now fixed. We didn't realize though what mess we were walking into. As it turns out, this lady is living in a dump. It is falling down around her and she is in no health to do much to the place. So I spent half the day supervising the boys doing what they could while on the cell phone with other people I know to try and get her some help. 
I think by the time we were through, we'd done all we could and have enough help on the way within the week to make the lady's life at least a little more tolerable.

Then it was back to the shop. My back was killing me and I hadn't taken any meds with me since I had not planned on being gone long.

I mentioned a day or two ago I heard my u-joints under the truck pinging.
Well, on the way up the hill to my house, I heard more than pinging. From my years of mechanic work, I knew that if I didn't roll back down the hill and baby it back around the back way, with only slight hills, that I wasn't going to make it the final hundred yards to my house. I made it to the shop and was able to snatch the drive shaft out without even unbuckling the straps that hold the rear joint. 
I had to dip into the change jar and count change, but I got up enough to buy the U-Joints.The truck is back road ready, and it was all I could handle for the day.

I dang near crawled to the house this evening guys. So I am not sure if I'll even make it to the shop tomorrow. My big plans to get a lot done during my kid's spring break have pretty much been a bust.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - somehow I still suspect no matter how smart you work you are far from truely lazy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Marty.
I'm mad at you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Hobo, I mean Marty,

DY,
I am actually anything but lazy, however i do know when & HOW to relax. There is a time for nothing but "Asses & elbows" and there are times to "Go with the flow".


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I wouldn't have it any other way….. but tell me why


----------



## superdav721

You have to take the day as it is dealt to you William. You did a good deed with the older lady and it will be returned to you.
Randy I never thought you as lazy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did I do today??? I had to choose between the blue one and the red one. Then I had to take my truck out west of Indy and pick up a transmission for my son-in-law. Then come back home and put brakes on my sister-in-laws car. So I didn't get anything done today either…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No reason Marty. I just feel like if I was mad at you, it might make me feel better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope it didn't sound like I was complaining Super. 
I got a lot done today, just not what I set out to do.
There's always another day.

To make it better, my wife got some good news today.
She got a raise and a better position with the company. As soon as she gets another gaurd trained, she no longer has to deal with the drama at Wally World.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I felt better, does that count???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate it when a post gets lost in nowhere land. It's kinda like loosing a sock in the dryer…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's been happening to me a lot lately Marty.
I have typed things that didn't get actually posted on the site according to my computer untill after I'd typed and posted something else. It make me sound like I've lost my mind.

Oh! Wait.
It makes me sound normal I recon. It's still aggrevating though.


----------



## DIYaholic

William (Knight in Shining Armor),
Helping your old neighbor, was a selfless act of compassion. You my friend (an honor to say, if I may), deserve Kudos for it. Kudos, Kudos, Kudos, one kudos is not enough!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Please don't go there. I don't want kudos for being human. It was just what I done today.

Knight in shinging armor???
Oh! No.
That's just the light shining off of my bald head.
It' probably blinded you a bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, William just took care of the basics. There's still plenty for you to do when you get done there


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe we need to call William, Sir William????


----------



## DIYaholic

And humble!


----------



## boxcarmarty

69* at damn near 11:00. It's gorgeous outside…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You go ahead & start without me, I'll be there in a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll take my pillow outside and put the tailgate down tonight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Interesting you say that.
I've been thinking that if I feel up too it this weekend taking the tent and the boys and heading up to Steele Bayou to do some snagging for spoons.


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to go to HF on friday & spend cedit card!!!
I get to go to HF on friday & spend cedit card!!!
I get to go to HF on friday & spend cedit card!!!
I get to go to HF on friday & spend cedit card!!!
I get to go to HF on friday & spend cedit card!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My daughter showed me the way to something this evening. I have to go back with a camera when I get a chance.
On a back road a few miles from here is a scavenger's mansion.
There is a property with a "house" built out of scraps and junk that has been picked up here and there. The "house" covers about a half an acre. It is built around, on top of, and just basically stacked up into up to five stories in some spots. 
I promise to get photos as soon as I can.
You will have to see it to fully appreciate it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold on Randy, Let me get you my shopping list…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will PM you my shopping list shortly DIY. I expect it to be shipped overnight of course.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the mansion thing William. And some people think I'm a ***********************************…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait till you see phots Marty. 
It is actually harder to describe than showing in photos. If she had told me before we left what she was carrying me to see, I would have taken the camera.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi All I'm back and I have some very short videos that I am trying to upload to photobucket ….. taking a long tine.
Will post one at a time…. I think there are 12.


----------



## DIYaholic

Send me your lists, I PROMISE to get your toys/presents to you ASAP. You do have to stand out at the mailbox until they arrive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Next time I go north of Steele Bayou, towards Lake Chotard, I have to carry my camera up there for you too.
If you like "***********************************", wait till you see the trailer park in the sky.

There is a trailer park up that way that is in a flood area. Law there came in and said all livable structures had to be so many feet off the ground or next time there was a flood, they'd be condemened. So, every trailer in the trailer park went on stilts and are now over ten feet off the ground. 
That's not the worst of it.
Some of the owner's got crazy with it. They figured that, hey, since we now have trailer's that far off the ground, why not turn them and make two story trailer homes out of them. So several of them are now trailers ten feet off the ground, with the second story trailer on stilys above that one, and outside stairs coming out of the back doors, leading to the front doors of the top trailer. 
It is a *********************************** sight to behold.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Are those videos of your nurses???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* This is where the boxcarmarty comes from…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since I'm a celebrity now, I'll have to put my body double out there.
Just make it easy and get me one of everything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

drooooooooooooooooooooooooool.
You know I love trains.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

#1 having a meeting first to discus test results.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, That runs around the top of my family room…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sir William,
Are you sure you don't NEED two of everything?????


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Can your train swing by your fridge and bring me a beer or two???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just one DIY. Just one.
I wouldn't want to be greedy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You dog you. Those videos are of your nurses!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've seen a couple of photos of your trains before Marty, but never tire of them. That is a nice setup. It looks like you have a lot of time in building all that too. 
Is it in your projects section?
If it isn't, why not?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did think long and hard about punching it thru the wall and into the livingroom and kitchen. But at over a $1 per foot, this track gets a bit pricey…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Uh Oh!
Rex is on the prowl!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sir William,
Would it be OK if I got you 2 of everything that is 50% off???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The tracks looked wooden. I was wondering if you built them or not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No William, I've never put it in there…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well sure, since it's 50% off anyhow. Why not? Go for it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The track is plastic ties. The trestle in the 2nd pic is cedar…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The video are my journey through the chemo session. Just bit of video, some shaky just showing the surroundings and such plus a few nurse techies.
Uploads going very slow, I'll post as each gets uploaded.


----------



## superdav721

I got kicked out of the bed room while the wife was putting Logan to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to swing the shelf out away from the wall in the second pic because of the attic ladder is there. So I built the cedar trestle that the trains run across before going back to the wall…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger I am interested in seeing your day.
I taught my grandson how to make himself dizzy. I think my wife hates me now.
Randy grab all the clamps you can.


----------



## devann

Good evening y'all. I check back on this thread and bam, 100 comments more. Man this tread moves too fast for me.

boxcarmarty, I been intrigued by those G scale trains for some time now. They were the inspiration for my old west style bird feeder. I'm planning on just making some store fronts for the G scale crowd. Some other folks that want to hang them on their walls with little Harleys parked out front. Here's you a photo below;


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad you're in good enough spirits to video the nurses Rex. I'd be happier if you were in good enough spirits to chase the nurses.

Now Super, you know that child wasn't going to go to sleep anyway with pawpaw in there.

Marty, can the track be made out of wood? If it could it would save on cost.
I'll be willing to bet that if you sent me a piece, I could duplicate it out of wood. I've duplicated things before that people told me couldn't be done.


----------



## superdav721

Wow Darrell that is one spiffy Hotel


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Devann.
That saloon would go great with Marty's trains running by it.
I don't think it needs Harley's out front though. Maybe a gunfight in progress.


----------



## superdav721

As far as the posting the thread does it to me to. I think , one its to long and two we pound it about the same time each evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet devann, I love it, I started messing with HO when I was 10. At about 45 I decided to switch to something that I focus these eyes on better. I've been playing with G's for about 8 years now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

devann,
That looks awesome. Great detail.

If you EVER make one "Life Size",.........I want the Harley that gets parked out front!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I sometimes read all that has been posted in a day.
Then sometimes, I just stroll in like I'm walking into a local bar and join in the conversation with my buddies. 
If you don't have time to catch up, just read the last few, like the part of the conversation you'd hear if you were walking into said bar, and jump right in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can hand lay track William. But it's not any cheaper by the time you buy some good rail and the spikes and cut all of the ties…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Stump Your Nubs Saloon.


----------



## devann

Hi William, I just try to give 'em what they want. Me I want their $, wood, or booze. I'm easy, I'll work for 'bout anything you want to trade.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've never messed with model trains Marty. I was wondering if the track could be made out of some type of hard wood? Or would it hold up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have some now that I have been hand laying some Gn18 scale. That is basically G scale trains running on Ho track.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll trade "empties", as I got a lot of them!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, did you say you had a Ho on the track?


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

Smoke break!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't gotten the chance to tell you Devann, I have two bird's nests in my Vickburg Queen bird house.
Several people a month stop buy wanting to know if I'll build them one just like it. They don't like the price I give them though. They don't realize the time and work that goes into one like that.


----------



## devann

William I can make one of those. Having a sign with a personal touch is why they're popular. I'll have to remember the "Stump Your Nubs Saloon" that's kinda catchy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is Gn15


----------



## superdav721

Is that Bing Crosby?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is neat as hell Marty.
I don't know why I never got into model trains.
Everytime we go to the Agriculture museum, my wife has to literally pull me away from their train display. They have a working model of the city of Jackson, MS, circa 18something with all the trains running. It is amazing the detail that is in, not just the trains, but the city buildings and such around them. 
The 18something and the modern setup covers an area in the museum about the size of double my house.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ba Ba Ba Boo …..........


----------



## devann

William, I worried about bird nest when I did the handrails on the front of the hotel. That's why I didn't return them on the side.

Roger, he said it was a ho track, the train runs on a ho. Were is Snidely Whiplash when you need him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You never know who's gonna show up Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know Super.
Rex has me confused.
I'm looking over all the photos now looking for Hos on the track.


----------



## superdav721

Roger are you ok? 
*BOO*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I had a Chinese hooker once, but never again, I got dissatisfied after a couple of hours


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did have a HO layout that I took to shows. If you looked closely, there was a naked woman standing in the window of a motel room…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The birds on mine like the handrails Devann.
I only have two bird's nests out of sixteen compartments. 
However, about eight birds at a time rest on the handrails sometimes. 
They like the upper rails when the weather is pretty. When it's rainging you can see them hiding under the lower decks of the boat on the handrails.


----------



## superdav721

*wood*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ba Ba Ba Boo ….. is what Bing Crosby used to sing out…........dimmo


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did he really just say that?
Let me check.
Yep.

I gotta get another cup of coffee on that one. How ya going tonight REX?!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Woo Hoo …..... I'm on Steroids…... so watch out


----------



## superdav721

DuuuuH
I went to Pebble Beach one time and the 19'th hole is a very nice bar. A cup of coffee is $8.00. But at the end of the bar was a plaque where Bing would sit and drink most days after golf. That was pretty neat.


----------



## devann

Roger, your video must have maxed out my pc, I got a too much cpu usage window showing up. That anorexic guy you taped was John Hiatt. He sang "Paper Thin" one time too many.


----------



## DIYaholic

As the song goes….......

The time has come, to say good by, to all my company (DY, join in anytime now).............

I have another full day ahead of me, so I must bid you all a good night!!!!

Rex,
I'll watch your videos in the morning, but don't post the "Good Ones" as they may be censored & removed before I get a chance to see them!!!!

Sir William,
Remember to sweep up, turn the lights off, lock Rex away (for his own good & ours) & set up coffee for Ham. Your still on probation, so don't screw up!!!

Everyone else, sit back, relax & have yourself a cold one. You earned it my friends!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are you sure that's all your on?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Probation?
I was told I was on parole, but ok.


----------



## superdav721

I hear he has been on the edge for years,,,,,,,.


----------



## superdav721

I'm hungry there has got to be some junk food around here somewhere.. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been a fun filled evening (night). I haven't had enough, but I have had all I can take!!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, PM me your email…..


----------



## devann

Glad the birds like you boat William

I used to eat lunch at a bar called the 19th hole just outside Atlantic City. I'd order a margarita on the rocks, but the bartender would tell me that she didn't know how to make one. Only a frozen margarita made in a blender. She would give me the entire pitcher and only charge me for one drink. I learned a long time ago, don't argue with your bartender, leave a good tip.


----------



## superdav721

I'm back, I found some lucky charms.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Waiting in the Infusion area

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## superdav721

Sounds good Darrell. 
I spent 2 weeks out there training on mailing equipment. My instructor was a postmaster with a glock. Think about that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

it's not a PM Marty, but
[email protected]


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Here is my G's. I have a L shape computer desk in the corner. The logging camp is above me…..


----------



## superdav721

Roger it looks like you have a lot of nice ladies putting up with you. You look to be in good hands. Thanks for a peek into your day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I still gotta ask Marty.
How long do you have in setting that up.
Not the work you've put into it since. I understand that there is constant work on something like that.
I'm talking about the initial setup.


----------



## devann

that's cool boxcar, are those telephone poles that you use to hold up the shelf?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Put down the junk food Super.
Step away from it slowly.
Remember what happened last time you were eating Lucky Charms in front of the computer with me on the other end. 
Besides, you're going to turn into a damn leprechaun if you keep eating those things.


----------



## devann

Roger, I got the video to work better that time. Tell us, how many phone # of the lovely ladies did you get?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD and all other Earthlings:
I will continue to upload these videos to photobucket and I'll give you the Album link so that you can look at them probaby in the morning by the time these are taking to upload.

Album link: http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/utrbc001/Hospital/


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a couple to keep you busy William. When you finish those, I'll send you some cars to go with them….


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It took me about two weeks to build the shelf and lay the track…..

devann, Some of them are telephone poles, some are light poles, some are trees…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those support rods go into the attic where they are fastened


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll take a look as soon as I have a chance Marty.
I seen where you sent the email, but won't be able to download and look at it until I get off of Lumberjocks tonight.
Our internet has been running SLOOOOOOOOOOOW the last few days.


----------



## superdav721

Got it Roger.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well since I'm going to bed now, someone else gets to do the recap tonight. I'm going to check out what Marty has sent and hit the hay. 
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Make sure you follow the video numbering #1,#2…..... as They are not uploading in the right order.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I have several sets of plans, Locomotives, Train cars, Caboose, Buildings, Horse buggy's, etc.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This will be a test on how many items you can see made from wood and the type of wood used. nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
Devann…......No, you can't have the numbers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

T Rex, We'll give you the honor of recapping the minutes tonight…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, are you really sure you want me to do that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty.
I don't know when I'll get to it. I still have a set of plans for another train that I haven't started on yet. 
HOWEVER, you do realize I am a hoarder of plans don't you (hint, hint)?
I will get to them eventually. 
I love trains whether it be cars, engines, or cabooses.
Very much interested in the horse buggys.
Won't be building any buildings if I can avoid it.

Thanks all.
GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## devann

you're a glutton for punishment Roger.


----------



## superdav721

Good evening folks, tonight we all took a little trip to The Stump Your Nubs Saloon, where Bing road in on a train. Darrell paid a visit and parked his Harley out front. Roger entertained us with video's of his lady's. Marty was discussing trains and William lost all train of thought. Randy is headed to Harbor Freight to see how much money he can spend. And Don't forget about poor ole Ham, it seems his aunt has moved into the kitchen and cracked the foundation. Well until we meat again.
Say good night Gracy


----------



## superdav721

Opps I was typing you go Roger.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plenty more to send William…..

My train is leaving the station…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Sorry guys I wuz typin


----------



## devann

Good nite y'all, time to go draw me a hot tub of water and soak a while.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So I got lumbered with the epilogue, the only one who has not been here today….bummer.

I t will soon be st. Patrick's Day, God help us. Brits can never understand why there is such a fuss about, in fact inner space is the distance between and Irishman's ears.

Stumpy O'Nubs paid a very brief visit as a break from his quest to be another Norm with a different shirt.
Box is into his toys again and has got William's ear. I was wondering if Box got his name from being born in a Box car? Anyway, Box ran out of steam and if safely parked in a siding, fast asleep until the first morning freight train with a cargo of manure comes to a halt alongside the siding.
William is in bed hooting and whistling like Old #7's boiler is ready to burst, or something.
Some new visitors today: HydoHillBilly?.....the mind boggles, Hydro? does that mean a Water Hill Billy? I guess we'll find out. sounds like a nice guy and has all the required qualities for our group…..he's an idiot.
Rodman40 was good enough to show us his workshop - needs a little work I'd say.
Geoscann has found the right place to hang out after his lobotomy - no white coats here, Stumpy will come thru for you.
Moorefish Yes, it's all fun here as long as you are crazy.
DIY is on a magical mystery tour, hes met the magic dragon already, and waiting on nurse videos with baited breath,
SD found his lucky charms after a long search, I and most other's don't have that problem. Bon appetite mon ami.
Ham is hopefully getting his transmission fixed and has his truck jacked up with apple tree logs.
Devann …. wow Darrell actually made a model of his honeymoon hotel, I would never had the time to make that on my honeymoon.
And so the stumpy Forum sleeps.
Any buggers I left out - tough, I was out today.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gents,

and so starts anotherday at the nubby stumps saloon.

The coffee is on, the rest is up to you.

The slab of my house is about 4 " thick. The problem is there is a change in elevation from the north end of the house to the south end of about six inches or so. I know some of you laugh at six inches being a change in elevation, but this is Indiana. That puts the thickness of the slab thicker at the south end by three or four inches, or it means there is a thicker gravel bed underneath the slab. I have not cut the concrete on the south end to know for sure. As near as I can tell, and I have dug out one end looking for drains, there are footers that go down about six inches or so below the lowest natural grade, although it is hard to tell if that is the natural grade or fill. My suspicion is it is on fill. Anyway, the cracks in the floor open or close depending on how much frost there is in the ground. I sealed the biggest part of them with vinyl sealant but could not get under the cabinets. I have not had trouble with the slate floor moving ing, although I am sure the concrete is cracking under it as well. The soil here is clay and it is more plastic than I would have thought. We can kill the ants with boric acid, which they eat and take back to their nest. They are gone for three to four weeks and then some more find their way in. The trick is to get the bat near to their point of entrance so they take it there and don't travel all the way to the counter top to get it. At least that is what Miss Julie tells me. I have learned after living with her for thirtyone years, that she is right, and if be chance she might be wrong, she is still right.

Go out and grab today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Ham,

Bummer about cracks in your concrete slab. There is a way to inject more concrete under the slabe to help stabilize it. I don't know how expensive or practicle in your situation (clay soil), it would be. Mind you this is not from any firsthand knowledge, only something I've seen on those "Home Improvement" shows (Not of the Tim the Toolman variety), Mike Holmes & This old House type shows. Just thought I'd throw that out there.

Guys,
I forgot my ID, do you think they will let me into the "Stump Your Nub Saloon"???? All I want is coffee, at least right now!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All videos are uploaded and numbered in order.

http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/utrbc001/Hospital/


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I will have to watch your videos @ lunch or during a break. Mother is cracking the whip. There is lots to be done and daylight is burning. Besides it is easier to ignore the family when busy with work!!!

Morning to all later comers!
Grab your coffee, sit back & watch Rex's videos. I expect a review from everyone on tonight's evening news fest!!!

As Rex wood say; I'll be back!!! Yes, that is a THREAT & a PROMISE!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the videos, *Rex*!

Welcome to the thread *Devann*!

Sweet trains, *Boxcar*!

Have fun at HF, *DIY*!

What have you got against Lucky Charms, *William*? They're magically delicious!

I closed the deal on those molding planes, *Dave*! I pick them up Saturday!

Good morning, *Ham*!

...See, I read, even if I'm too tired to comment!...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning misfits.

Box had beans for breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all,

*Ham*, I guarantee You have fill under there. Fill is a lot cheaper than concrete. The problem is, your fill is not stable. Either dirt that was unsettled at the time of build, or the ground stays wet or washed out in that area of the house causing the floors to shift with the seasons. Builders also liked to pour floating slabs. (skimp on the footers) I have seen TV ads for a company called Ram Jack that handles these problems. You might give them a call…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just loaded William's inbox with a S#!T load of 1:20 scale wood plans. It will be a week before we hear from him again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You just gave me a hankerin' for a pot of beans, fried taters and cornbread…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dumpster, Good to see you out and about this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What's on the list for today, hammock and a cold one???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Great eulogy last night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, That should cover about another 200. We'll wait for you to catch up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As for me, They're spaying the corn field across the street. I think I'll go out and sniff the chemicals…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I've heard of spaying animals never corn…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, that's true, and Santa dose not have any children as he comes only once a year…...and that's down a chimney …..boy steroids are great.


----------



## DIYaholic

So far today, the small retaining wall is complete, just need to replace and grade a couple of bags of top soil. The archiological dig under the deck is completed. We put some stuff curbside & they are all ready gone. A large pile still remains for the trash haulers to take.
The next course of action is a scavenger hunt, down in the bowels of the domicile (basement). I have stuff at the bottom of a 4' x 5' x 15' JENGA puzzle of boxes & crap!!! I hope it don't fall on me, I may not be found for days!!!

Time to devour some sustenance, eyeball soup, lizard gut sandwich with cow chips on the side all washed down with pinkish, purple porpoise puss!!!

I must get back to the salt mines, the foreman is cracking the whip! Not that I'm opposed to whips, I mean, they DO have their place!!!! But that is a whole other forum & discussion!!!

TTFN.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Keep it PG please, folks…

Not sure if there will be a show or not this weekend. I had planned on not doing one because I need to play ketchup on some projects. But I am anxious to build that hand plane till for the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet", so we'll see what happens. I say there's a 50/50 chance.

I can hear the sighs of disappointment from here…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to dinner at the sister's house. More family to ignore, while making idle chatter. The bus is leaving.

Gotta go. TTFN.


----------



## HamS

Well, did some more work outside, I really would not mind a little snow to cut off this spring fever going on around. I might get a chance to go back to the shop.


----------



## geoscann

Worked on my dust collection system a bit today finally. been halving to help my son in the bike shop this week. with this great weather hes swamped. I purchased stumpys plans all of them but i,am having a problem down loading them. I will have to get my daughter to figure out the problem. I,am hope to have the shop up and running in a couple of more weeks.

Marty your trains are really great lots of detail they look good. 
Stumpy i not sure if i can wait and extra week for a show i might half to drive over there and take away your recliner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- The plans are Google Sketchup files. If you have Sketchup on your computer (if not you can download it for free here) you should be able to open them by double clicking on the file. Most browsers automatically download the file when you click on the link that came in the email. It will ask you if you want to save it or open it. Select "save" and after it downloads, go to the folder that it went into and open it from there. PM me if you have any trouble and I will try to help.

As for dust collection… A couple years ago I mounted my HF dust collector in the corner of the shop and ran a complex system of ducts and blast gates to each machine. I have since rearranged the shop a dozen times, tearing apart the system and changing it to suit. It is a pain, and it leads to a lot of leaks.

After my last major layout changes (which were done this week) I came to a conclusion. Whereas I once was a big proponent of using cheap 4" PVC and cobbling together the transitions from it to the machines with lots of tape, some flex hose, and homemade blast gates… Now I wish I had just spend the money and bought all commercial ductwork with the fancy fittings that fit properly and are easier to make changes to.

I think I may write tomorrow's blog about that.


----------



## geoscann

Yes stumpy i seen your show with the tape and i agree the dust system is pain but needed. I have enough room that i,am only using my hf dust collector for a vacuum and i have a steel garbage can that rolls around from machine to machine to collect the chips and dust, i know some of the dust will make it to the dust collector but it should be a small amount. now before everybody starts hollering thats a pain moving the can around, i know it is but until i start using the shop and possibly moving stuff around as i get use to the flow, this makes the best sense at this time.

I will let my girl see what i,am doing wrong she can make a computer do anything O to be young. she can even txt faster than i can talk unreal.


----------



## DamnYankee

Day three of Wizard of Oz set construction….of 13 wagons (see previous posts for description) 6 are near structural completion. Dorothy's house/bedroom (3 wagons), witch's castle outside/inside (3 wagons including 2×10' wagons, and a flight of 6' tall flight of stairs on the 10' wagons). Woo woo


----------



## HamS

Do you do the painting as well Rob, or is there a scenery artist that does that?
I need a wuick shot and then to sleep. All the yard work is killing my back. BTW, Stumpy, I ordered one of those $15 Groz planes from Woodcraft. I will have the opportunity to test my theory about price and function. I will try to figure a cost per shaving. However, I am well aware that tool theories approach the intensity of theology here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Howdy all.
Sorry Marty. You aren't that lucky.
I will check my email as soon as I catch up here. It's like Christmas morning.

Well I done nothing today. I woke up hurting like hell. I told the kids I didn't feel up to going to the shop and we could do whatever they wanted. We wound up watching the television most of the day.
It really reminded me why I seldom watch television anymore. 
It was *CRAP*!
It reminded me of something else too.
I need to get back in the shop tomorrow. Three days left before the kids go back to school. I have to save their minds by not letting them watch too much of that crap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner is over and the conversation dwindled, so we bailed and headed back to my mom's house. Thank God, I can now get online and ignore people while looking busy. Do you know how hard it is to ignore people when they are two feet in front of you!!! It ain't easy, especially when they actually talk, ask questions & EXPECT answers!!!

Ham, I'm a "Plow Guy" * snow IS a four letter word. I'm on salary and if it don't snow I don't have to put in as many hours, yet get paid the same. Please rescind your snow request or alter it to only include your town/state/region!!!! Please!!!! 

Geo,
I have the 2HP HF DC, haven't run ducting yet, but have been aqcuiring supplies. I agree, the shop work flow/tool placement must be fiqured out first hough. As Stumpy so aptly proved, a shop is NEVER done, it is constantly evolving & changing. Have you got/planning an ambient air cleaner? The air cleaner is an intergral part of the dust collection/health equation.

The outdoor projects are complete, not neccessarily done well, but done non the less. Well, I still have to install a flag pole & a bird house, but those are easy compared to what has been already completed. Tomorrow will be a washout, so interior items are on the agenda. First & foremost is a depletion of my credit limit at HF. That's an indoor activity, right?


> Marty, You haven't sent me your HF wishlist! William just wants one of everything and two of anything that is 50% off. Do you want the same


?

The massive jenga puzzle in the basement awaits me for tomorrow afternoon! Yipee!!!

Well, that was my day. What was yours like??? (William, short answers only. Marty can't read as fast as you type!!!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- I have 4 of the Groz planes. A block plane, #3, a #4 and a #6. I like the #6 a lot. It's as good as a Stanley. The block plane is fair, I use it for rough work.

The #3 & #4 came in the mail the other day, I haven't messed with them yet, but I know the #4 is going back. The casting is messed up where the tote connects.

Get ready for a mess when you get it. It will be COVERED in grease. I used my blade and bit cleaner to remove it. The chip breaker will definitely need fixing where it meets the blade or else the plane will clog up immediately when you use it. and the blade will need a lot of work. Or, you might get a great one right out of the box… you can never tell with Groz planes.

In the end, though, if you're willing to do some work on it, it will be a great plane.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - mostly I build but I usually get caught into doing creative (rarely do I actually paint) construction that require creativity and use of tools more difficult than a paint brush


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I took a stage construction course in college, enjoyed it immensely. I can only imagine how much fun you are having.

Now then, build them sets well!!! Woodn't want the sets to blow over in a twister!!! Lol.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - actually I had to build the house/bedroom and the pig pen to blow away


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Then you could probably build the whole thing without glue, nails or screws!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As promised.
Photos of the "*********************************** mansion" I told ya'll about last night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Toto, We're not in Kansas anymore…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I NEVER gave you permission to post pictures of my domicile!!! I'm mad at you!!! Lol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I saved all you sent me and emptied my inbox Marty. The dock wasn't savable. I think maybe my inbox was full. I sent you an email though.

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The tornado done took us to Mississippi…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Are you out there?

Oh wait, we already know the answer to that question!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm sure glad you admitted it to being yours DIY, because I have questions.
I haven't been able to catch you there yet. I KNOW there has GOT to be an interesting story behind this one though, and I want to hear it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That "Castle" was built for myself and the other 2 Rust-kateers. We are the arch villians of those other guys, the Tree Muskateers (or was that the Mousekateers???). All they want is to save trees from the hatchets, saws and planes of hardworking LumberJACKS & LumberJOCKS.

That's my story & I'm sticking with it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back, was off reading my emails.

William, I'll start sending…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I just got in and catching up to.
Thanks Marty.
Ham down here we have what they call yazoo clay. This is the worst thing in the world to put a slab on. I have seen whole slabs slide down hill.
Randy dont get buried alive.
Good to see Geo hanging around.
Yall remember Roger, is steroids are probably wearing off.
Stumpy ya have to take care of business. We will wait. (Dave with lip poked out)
Guys I have had a bad day. I got in the shop and then company showed up. We had to get dresses and then go out to eat. At least my belly is full.
Rob we are going to need a shot or two of this play.
Roger thanks for giving us a peek at your day
OK choirs and a smoke BRB
Heeey William get up lazy butt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, The last of it is coming in now…..


----------



## superdav721

I am getting kicked out of the bed room again. I think I will go outside and lacquer something. Back in 30 minutes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll check back in a moment Marty.
I just emptied the inbox again.

Super, I am off my butt.
Between you and Marty, I'm thinking that no matter what, I have projects to do for the next few years anyway.
I've been looking over plans I got from him, and you.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you standing or sitting as you view the plans?


> ?


 Lol.


----------



## superdav721

I gave him plans for a outhouse.
I am in a closed shop spreading lacquer. I feel a bit funny. 
Marty Mailed the plane cap.
I bought a glass cutter and push points today. I will try to see if I can do a frame tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who are you going to frame???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sitting, but I'm doing a happy dance in my head.
Sorry guys. There is little to no standing today. 
I tried forcing it earlier and fell while trying to go to the bathroom.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The photo to the right shows what you need for laquer Super.
I can't handle that stuff without a respirator. It'll make you loopy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' to see it Dave. (the frame)

Spent to much time laying on the concrete today, callin' it a night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Just pretend you are a kid again playing "sit & spin" and enjoy the down time!!! Well, as much as you can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whiskey barrel, Mustang, They all look the same…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Do you really think it is tonight's laquer or tonight's liqour that is making him loopy???


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that the tiredness bug that has attacked Marty, has choosen me as it's next victim.

Today tuckered me out & I have a big day of wallet draining at HF ahead of me tomorrow. So, I need to call it a night also.

William, SuperD, you two can fight over the recap/wrap up.

Rex,
I like your nurses. Do you ever get to take one home???

Nighty, night, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

laquer, liquor? They both have about the same effects on the brain. So we might as well go the laquer route and kill two birds with one stone.

Good night Marty. Thanks again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone is ducking out tonight.
What's wrong with you guys?
Have ya'll been in the laquer with SuperD?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ah, I see Super is off-line. I guess the wrap up is up to you William. Please, don't forget to sweep, set the brewer, shut off the lights & lock the door!!!3erfg9iuhidnxZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well since ya'll are leaving, I'm going to lie in a hot tub of water.
So the recap is on Super tonight.
Hope to see you all tomorrow!
Good night SuperD!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, hey, hey, I spent a good 15 to 20 minutes working hard today! I need my beauty sleep!!!

Good Night Marty.
Good night Super.
Good night Johnboy.

Good night "Sir" William. (I'm really going this time, see no green glowing frame.)


----------



## superdav721

Hey I made it back in Wooooo I feel funny.
OK I am supposed to cap something so I will go get a few of my favorite videos of a laquered up guy. He is a classic and this one is for Roger Clark.


----------



## superdav721

Good night Foster.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gents,

Rex, if you are out there we are thinking of you and with you. 
William, that is a bit more than the house of seven gables.

I have some house tasks this morning so I will not take time to think of witty repartee. Mostly it ain't all that witty anyway.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning guys.
Last evening I had my meal, sat down and crashed, just woke up, so I slept for about 9 hours. Yeah the steroids are on their way out and I have started with the side effects already.
I hope you got a kick out of my day at the hospital and could see how things operate, sorry the videos were poor quality.
The meeting before the procedure was to go over my test results from two days before and they are pretty satisfied with them, except for my kidneys count is a little high and that my legs, ankle and feet swelling is too much, so I have some additional meds for that. I have put on a* lot* of weight over the past 6 months and most of it is fluid and my various meds produce weight gains because with these treatments they really don't want you to lose weight, but mine is out of control. 
I did as much as I could before the hospital day to get things going in the shop and help Sandra get ready for her Garage sale of the century, so now, for the time being I'm going to be very limited in what I can do.
Of course I will follow the antics of my favorite LJ crew but may not be able to give any rational input (ha ha) so be good and kind to each other out there, drink lots of good coffee and get those numbers up.

Thanks for being there guys, it really means an awful lot to me and gives me much enjoyment.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - what did your dress look like?


----------



## DamnYankee

GOOD MORNING Stump Nubs!
Update

Hand Planes = 11,170 posts for an average of 32.4 posts per day
StumpyNubs = 5,281 posts for an average of 44.0 posts per day
Intercept = 5,889, or about 506 days


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Make sure you don't go into a steroid rage & hurt those cute little gnomes anymore than you already have!

Ham,
Yard work never ends. Thank god, otherwise I'd be unemployed!

Super,
Foster Brooks, is King of the State of Intoxication!!!

DY,
Love your signature/tag line! Is that how YOU did so well on your recent inspection???

Marty,
I hope you didn't sleep walk & end up under a car again!!!

William,
Take it easy on your back. However, that DON'T mean, WE will take it easy on YOU!!!

Stumpy,
National news mentioned a twister in Dexter, Michigan, looks like you are far from there. Hope you & yours are all OK.
For the record we are blaming DY, as he was testing the wind machine for HIS "Wizard" production!!!

Geo,
As the new guy, YOU have to bring the donuts & not day old donuts either!!!

I'm waiting for Long Island rush hour traffic to pass, then it's off to HF (and a few other bank account depleting stores)!!!

Coffee is poured, news is on, I'm napping. That means, ALL is well in my world! How 'bout yours????


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee done, time to get to work defending the constitution, after all that's what you tax payers pay me for.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey William I got your e-mail I will give you a call next time Im up that way likewise Super Dave been real busy at work and in my spare time trying to fix up my house here are some pics to gnaw on (the bar is heart pine,the walls are old flooring that carpenter bees had tunneld in) what you think.hope I dont get in trouble for irregular postings will be back on here tomorrow off to B Rouge to watch LSU play M State at baseball


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice Bar Russel, but you may have to make it a bit bigger for all of us to sit around. As far as the irregular postings, There isn't anything regular about this thread…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Box & Hydro,

Ditto, what Marty said!
I preffer to stand at the bar though. This way I know I've had enough, when I fall down!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rob, dress? The lacquer has wore off.
Russell here ya go [email protected] Nice setup, i do like some pine.
Mornin Gents
I am going up to feed the inlaws animals and will take some pictures of my neighbors place. Larry doesn't have to work anymore and he put all his time into his place. It is purdy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Free shipping for the next 10 days at Lee Valley! If you need some very good chisels for cheap, now's the time to jump on a set of Narex- I may buy some of the mortising chisels they have!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, you should never post your email address on a message board. Your inbox will be full of "enhancement pill" ads within minutes!


----------



## superdav721

Russell you should like this. My next to the youngest girl is dating a boy who is attending State on an academic scholarship. He grew up his hole life being an ole ms fan. Now he is highly confused


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy do they work?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- If you are talking about the hand planes, I don't pick them up until tomorrow.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Super im an LSU fan my wife is Ms State house divided the one thing we do agree on is Ole Miss!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I'm off (yes, insert Joke here!) to HF!!!! I'll checkin later. TTFN.


----------



## superdav721

Its that way around here to Russel
Now here was my morning.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - you posted 
"Guys I have had a bad day. I got in the shop and then company showed up. We had to get *dresses *and then go out to eat. At least my belly is full."

Just wondered what kind of dress you wore.


----------



## DamnYankee

randy - thought tag line apply applied to woodworkers - many of use when our project doesn't turn out as planned turn it into firewood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a quick update. Round one of supplies acquisition is complete. I can now say that I have been to HF & didn't get one of everything. After lunch it is time to outfit my self with weather protection for work, is a jacket!! Exciting, ain't it???
Gotta go, driving out of rang~~~?/#@-€£ ~~~...


----------



## superdav721

Rob it was a kilt


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to hear it Dave….fine choice of manly wear. What clan?

I am Ross Clan


----------



## superdav721

Bardin, the name comes from our family growing barley in the glen.
OK i spent the last hour removing glass from an old window. I took it to the shop and tried to cut it into smaller pieces. I am not a glazier. 
Box store and plexi glass here I come.


----------



## DIYaholic

The shopping safari is over. I have returned to basecamp. The prey that I sought, has been taken, I even bagged a few other victims. Perhaps I will, upon my my successful voyage home, take some photos of my trophies, then again maybe not!!!

Oh, the majestic beauty of that magical land called Harbor Freight Tools, a (bargin) hunters dream!!! I only wish, a major trek was not part of the experience. Yes, I know about the "virtual" world of HF, but the rush of adrenaline & pleasure that one gets from carefully stalking and sneaking up on the quarry is not to be missed. I am echoing the famous words; "I WILL RETURN", uttered by some loud mouthed dude a long time ago & "I'LL BE BACK" , as (not so well) articulated by the Governator (so much for the American education system)!!!!

As the sun sets on another adventurous day, I bid you all a successful pursuit & capture!!!

That was the gist of my day. How 'bout your pursuit of happiness???


----------



## DIYaholic

Although the clock in my feeble mind reads BEER:30, there is no rest for me. I must venture into the abyss, that is the basement, and search for long lost treasure. Stuff I stored years ago and apparently have forgotten about & been able to survive without. What riches await me?? Only a methodic grid search will yeild the answers that are laying in wait! When I surface for fresh air & sustenance, I will try & report on the cache I recover….................


----------



## superdav721

Dont get lost down there Randy.


----------



## HamS

Having to do some tasks for the theater tonight. I have to lay out rehearsal schedule and review script. Decided to re watch the movie of the show. It is pretty funny. The show is Annie.


----------



## superdav721

A great movie Ham. I to enjoy the classics.


----------



## superdav721

Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from our local Target.

Dear Mrs. Bardin,

Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in our store.. We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Bardin, are listed below and are documented by our video surveillance cameras.

1. June 15: Took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people's carts when they weren't looking.

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in House wares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women's restroom.

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, 'Code 3 in House wares. Get on it right away'. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted with a union grievance, causing management to lose time and costing the company money.

5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&Ms on layaway.

6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.

7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers he would invite them in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department to which twenty children obliged.

8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' EMTs were called..

9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while he picked his nose.

10. September 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were.

11. October 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming the 'Mission Impossible' theme.

12. October 6: In the auto department, he practiced his 'Madonna look' by using different sizes of funnels.

13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!'

14. October 21: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he assumed a fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!'

And last, but not least:

15. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, and then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One of the clerks passed out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
ROFLMAO!!!

That was good, no great!!! I'm just glad I wasn't drinking my beer at the moment, it wood have come out my nose!!! That wood have been alcohol abuse.

Ham,
Just make sure you don't do a "SuperD Get Your Gun" version. Althoough comical, people just woodn't understand.


----------



## superdav721

I got my gun what are we doing? Do I need my lone ranger mask?


----------



## devann

Dave, after you've baited us with the #5307 comment, please what happened at Target from Halloween thought Valentines Day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - LMFAO…. So did my wife


----------



## DamnYankee

Did creative work on Dorothy's house - got some cedar shingles and put dilpitated "roof" on it and on porch


----------



## superdav721

I have no dates but here are some of the ways I stay occupied.
I contaminated the entire auto department by sampling all the spray air fresheners.
I re-dressed the mannequins as I saw fit.
When there are people behind you, walk REALLY SLOW, especially thin narrow aisles.
As the cashier runs your purchases over the scanner, look mesmerized and say, "Wow. Magic!" 
I tested the fishing rods and saw what I could "catch" from the other aisles.
I made up nonsense products and asked newly hired employees if there are any in stock, i.e., "Do you have any Shnerples here?
I "Set up a "Valet Parking" sign in front of the store.
While no one's watching quickly switch the men's and women's signs on the doors of the rest room.


----------



## HamS

I am getting set to break one of my cardinal rules. I am starting a major remodel before the last one is finished. I think I am insane. I am also just plain stupid. I ordered the slate for the floor today. It ia amazing what answer you get when you call a company and say, " I want to buy some slate today, do you want to sell slate?"People just are not ready to hear that and they stumble all over themselves. I am not sure, but I suspect that most sales guys appreciate $750 orders on Fri afternoon, eve if it is small potatos to them. It isn't to me. Now that means I have to move the computer this weekend to get ready to lay the stone. Miss Julie has it in her mind that I will work on the drywall when the morter is drying on the stone job. I had it in my mind that I would drink beer and LJ when things are drying.

I do think I will fire up the smoker and cook me some pig tomorrow, maybe a shoulder and some ribs. Miss Julie is going away for a few days so we get to eat man food!


----------



## HamS

@ #5295, Strollin' down the shady lane, with your baby mine


----------



## DIYaholic

My salvage mission in the nether regions of the basement are nearly complete.

Anyone know anything about handplanes??? I found one (minus the frog) that has the words "Millers Falls", not in great shape. Here take a look:


----------



## superdav721

Sounds good Ham and good luck
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## HamS

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm

The internet and google knows all!


----------



## superdav721

Randy thats a good old plane and you missing the cap. Witch is a lot easier to find. Its a number 4 smother. You found pay dirt. Keep digging.


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

Have to make up for posting a Hand Pla…..


----------



## HamS

http://oldtoolheaven.com/price/price.htm

a linlk to an alleged price guide


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Thanks for the links. I will have to disassemble & clean it up when I return home. I took a quick look & there is a stamp that looks like 302 or 802, above a "Made In USA" casting, in front of the tote, has me wondering???

I don't understand it. I'm a "Tim The Tool Man" type a guy. What am I doing ending up with a bunch of hand planes. Super, you my friend are a BAD influence!!!

I ain't gotz time to rehab 3 planes, a RAS, TS & complete my shop setup, let alone go to work. Whomever only put 24 hours in a day, must have been on amphetamines.


----------



## superdav721

You are gathering the tools for a complete shop. Old is better. Better made and made here.


----------



## DIYaholic

I couldn't agree more! And I think you know that I know that (I think)!!!!! I'm just goofin' around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is William, Marty and all???

I'm not sure how much longer I will be online as I need to get up early. I've got two days worth of work to do tomorrow, before I leave Long Island Sunday morning. I'm gonna need a vacation from my vacation, before I return to work!!!


----------



## superdav721

I don't know about Marty. But William was boiling crawfish at his house.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - did you notice a particular smell at HF? I ask. I ask because the other day when we were working on our set someone came in with a box of casters when I opened the box there was an odor I associate with HF stores when I asked if they got them from HF they said yes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Did William invite you to dine with him, or is he still mad??


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I did not notice any weird odors, but it did smell different. Now your gonna make me go back and also check other stores, for the elusive HF Aroma Fog. I'll never get off Long Island!!!

So, how much fun are you having building the sets???


----------



## superdav721

Randy he is not mad. For what it would cost me in fuel, I have my own personal *********************************** (takes one to know one) 2 miles form the house that does them up right. For $40 you get 8 pound's and I can eat about 6. When I drank beer I could even go further than that.
~~
That smell is Chinese grease.


----------



## superdav721

All hands on deck,
Help please
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/silent


----------



## superdav721

Well all is quit, I think I'll go catch a movie.
Good night all.
*WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KTMM

Wow, it's amazing what you miss being gone a week or two….


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
As sole survivor, last Stumpy Zone LJ standing, you get the honors of the daily wrap up. However, since you've been gone you might as well wrap up the last week or two. You have ALL night to get caught up, Ham won't be online for another 5-6 hours. Don't forget to sweep, set up the coffee brewer, shut off the lights & lock the doors!!! Lol.

Rex,
Check up on KTMM and make sure he does it right!!!

Nytol, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I never stay mad at anyone long. Super knew it was unspoken, but he would have been more than welcome if he'd shown up. 
As you can see from the photos, this is the way ********************************************* do it. There was plenty enough for anyone who showed up.
I have a standing philosophy around my house. if you come around dinner time and leave hungry, it's your own damn fault. Me and mine may not have a lot, but we always have food.
Even if we have to go out and pick it, catch it, or kill it.

60 pounds of crawfish.
30 pounds of potatoes.
3 pounds of mushrooms.
10 pounds of ears of corn.
3 pounds of onions.
Garlic, seasoning, a big pot, a cooker, some butane, some beer, cokes for the kids, throw in some good friends and family, and you have yourself a helluva good crawfish boil.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good to see you around KTMM.
Everyone seemed to leave when I came in.
I have that effect on people sometimes.


----------



## superdav721

I smelled em. Where they at. Dang I missed.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Ktmm where ya been?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And so ends another long day at the Stump Your Nubs Saloon.
It started around twenty hours ago with Ham, the ever faithful early bird. He made it short and sweet this morning. He didn't ham it up much today. 
We found out why SuperD spends more time with the horses than in town. He's been kicked out of every department store from here to the west coast. 
DIY is making us jealous with all his finds. We know he could make some of the bunch happy with just scratch&sniff postcards though with that wonderful Harbour Freight aroma. 
Stumpy graced is with his presence and let us in on the secret in post #5289 the REAL reason he is always smiling. 
Hydro showed is his bar. He's going to be selective though guys. He doesn't have room for all of us, so you better start kissing up now if you want a seat. 
Rex is sleeping through the night shift. He has a ligitimate escuse right now though, so we'll forgive him, THIS TIME.
KTMM played hooky from his busy schedule to let us all know he is still alive. 
Me?
I don't know what my son put in with those crawfish on his way here with them, but wih a full belly and one of the nicest evenings I've had in a while, having all my kids together in the same place, I am pooped.
So good night all.
Until next time, sleep well. Dream of wood. Wake up with wood. Then meet us all back here tomorrow. Same Stumpy time. Same Stumpy place. 
And remember, NEVER go to a department store with SuperD!


----------



## superdav721

*BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL ON ISLE 3*


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

The coffee is on and I am waiting for hot bread. William, I know I am a damnyankee and all, but I have had a crawdaddy boil and that was some tasty grub. My youngest got home from his vacation and he said, "Dad, I remember you saying, Boy come over here you need to learn how to do this, I wish I had paid attention to you." Evidently there was a young damsel in distress that he wanted to help fix up her place when he was on vacation. He could have called but he didn't. Well, maybe I will have some help in the near future.


----------



## DIYaholic

GOOD MOOOOOOOORNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING STUMPYWORLD!!!!!!!

William,
Looks like you had a great time yesterday. As you deserved a cold one, I hope you had several!!!

SuperD is the responsible one around here. Responsible for the *"Clean up in aisle 3"!!!*

Ham,
You gonna smoke some pig today or some "Wacky Tabacky"??? I'm in either way!!!

I think marty is stuck under a pile of mustang poop!!!

DY is blowin' in the wind or is passing wind be cause it sure do stink wherever he goes!!!!

I think KTMM is reading this thread from the begining. Can someone do the "Reader's Digest" abridged version of this thread????

Rex, Is chasing down KTMM, trying to save him!!!

I have outfitted myself with full HazMat Gear in preperation to dispose of the hazardous waste found on site. Gotta bring old paint, solvents & household chemicals to the dump.

That reminds me;
I bought some used paint once…...........It came in the shape of a house!!!
I bought one of those 8-Packs of "AA" Batteries….....But they weren't included!!!
I bought some instant water…........Just add water & you are good to go!!!!!

I will check i later. Hope everyone enjoys the present that today is!!!


----------



## HamS

Gonna smoke some pig. I think a shoulder or loin. I am not sure what is on sale. I would do a brisket, but all the brisket available today are corned and corned briscuit doesn't smoke well.

Maybe a rack of ribs too


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - when's dinner?
Good morning all it's off to Kansas for the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Make sure you don't smoke yourself. As yummy as smoked ham is, I don't think we are ready for "Smoked Ham"!!!

DY,
The answer to your stage construction problem, is "Blowin' In The Wind"!!!

Rex,
You just sit/lay there with mouse in hand, the computer mouse, not the one the cat dragged in. Follow along and be thankfull you really don't have to talk to ANY OF US!!!

For everyone else:
If you are coherent enough to smash your alarm clock you can start your day now!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY the song title is "Dust in the Wind" Just saying


----------



## hydrohillbilly

William them crawdads look good I had some at Walkons in B Rouge before the game but they didnt look as good as yours!


----------



## StumpyNubs

DIY and Yanks comments about Harbor Freight inspired me this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Bob Dylan along with "Peter, Paul & Mary" have done versions of "Blowing In The Wind", just sayin'.

But I understand the Kansas rendition of "Dust In The Wind" reference.

Stumpy,
Your comical take on HF "stinks"!!!!! Lol.


----------



## superdav721

Morning fine fellas.
Ham you might have to go check on Marty.
Stumpy yes how are the planes working out. I am dying to see the profiles


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I Trumped your Miller Falls with a Stanley #5 and a Stanley #120.

Thanks for the Help William and Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Mouth is now watering. Drool
Nice finds Marty
Randy You better get after those refurbs, Marty is inching up on you.


----------



## superdav721

I am in the shop and just did a working plane count. I have 38 that get the job done. There are 5 that I use every day.
Here is my short list of "go to - must have" 
I will list them at what I call them them, then a description. Keep in mind power tool guys if you are in need of a quick cleanup, a plane is your friend.
1. Fore plane
This is the work horse. A #5 or 15 inch wood plane. This is your coarse woodworker. Flattening and quick removal.
2. Tri plane
This is your joiner - trueing plane. A #7 or #8 or 24 inch wood plane. With the use of winding sticks no surface is impossible
3. smooth plane 
This is your finish plane. No sand paper can take a surface to the pristeen level of a smooth plane. A #4 or 8 inch wood plane. This is the final stroke before a finish.
4. router plane
This is a brilliant device that will true any joinery. No router can do what it can. A #71 or widows tooth wooden plane. Dadoes, tenons or any surface that is lower than the face surface can be tweeked to fit.
5. rabbet plane
truing edges and rabbet is a must for joinery. A #180 or skewed wooden rabbet. This is your friend when wood meets at an 90 degree corner.
Thats my short list. Then the addiction kicks in. Dont get me wrong I am a hybrid woodworker. I use table saws, bandsaws etc… But I love my planes.
My sloagon is 
*TRI FORE SMOOTH*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I have one of those little Stanley block planes. Some people call them junk because they don't have many bells and whistles. But I use mine all the time.

Anyway… I just got home with my new molding planes. I don't have time to mess with them today, but a quick look over them was very promising. They seem to be all from Glasgow and Sheffield makers… I may have scored big-time!

I'll take some photos when I get a chance.


----------



## superdav721

Look Stumpy is on a role to.


----------



## HamS

Wow, this thread is slowing down. I don't really have much to say, but that has never stopped me before. TOday was a wonderful warm day and I burned the brush and milled part of the ash. My elder son actually came out to the shop and helped me a bit. He is grown so he can be helpful if he takes it into his mind to do so. Sitting in the easy chair now watching some ball. There was a sale on Sierra Nevada India Pale Ale. It was a pretty good deal and it is pretty tasty stuff.

Need to go out and rake the ashes of the burnedfbrush pile now


----------



## TheDane

Stumpy-I am blessed with old Stanley block plane (pre-WWII) ... wouldn't part with it. I have one newer plance (a Lie-Nielsen apron plane). The rest are either older Stanley or Sargent. My #3 Smoother is a vintage (1892) Stanley.

Sounds like a heck of a score on the molding planes!

-Gerry


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
A bath in bleach water should remove the MOLD from them old planes!!! I hope you got a reduced price for dirty planes!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hte grean beeers dunt sim two bbbbbe affektin me muuch. Kan eyes getz a Jaimersuns shout wid thad!!ZZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Have you noticed that only those people ONLINE have a green glow to them????


----------



## superdav721

I have been playing with sash today and there is one major learning curve ahead of me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello LJs, and a Happy St Patty's Day to you all (everyone is Irish on St Patty's Day - some of use are Irish everyday).

Well today was spent on three major items (in no particular order)...
1 - welcomed home first group of fellow unit members back from Afghanistan
2 - finalizing the project tri-fold presentation of youngest daughter's science project using the Scientific Method (she compared the rising properties of whole wheat flour, all-purpose flour, and self-rising flour by making a batch of chocolate cupcakes using each flour and measuring them. She used my calipers to measure them.)
3 - Constructing Wizard of Oz set. As I've been discussing there are 11 pieces of set to be built. This year the school has a new tech director who is very much on the ball. She started by actually having a no kidding meeting to discuss what the set would look like, what had to be built, etc. After five "days" of construction (totaling about 18 hours of construction, or about 60 man hours) here is where we stand…

Witches Castle/Inner Chamber [28'L x 4'W x 8'H, turns, has a flight of stairs on both ends, a trap door, hung arched doors, hand rail, facades on both sides] - ready for hand rails and facades.

Dorothy's House/Bedroom [comprised of 3×4'W x 8'L "wagons"] ready for creative (meaning paint and decorating)

Doc's Marvel Wagon [1×4'W x 8'L wagon] 90% complete, needs drapery

Gate to OZ [2×4'W x 8'L wagons - so 8'W x 8'L x 12'H, has door and a very high window for guard to look out), 98% complete, needs 2x braces.

Pig Sty - [1×4'W x 8'L wagon, built 8'H] Complete

Tin Mans Room in Emerald City - [1×4'W x 8'L wagon, built 8'H] 90% complete

Too be started…
Mucnkinland
Wizard's Chambers [2×4'W x 8'L wagons]
Scarecrow's Corn Field [1×4'W x 8'L wagon]
Emerald City [1×4'W x 8'L wagon]
Scarecrow's Room in Emerald City [1×4'W x 8'L wagon]


----------



## superdav721

Dang Rob you are one busy guy.
Thank you and your friends for what you do.
And good luck on the set.


----------



## superdav721

Anybody wana go to Target


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Yes, A thank you, for ALL you & your cohorts do, is requisite. Your efforts are appreciated!!!

Super,
I'll go to Taget, but only if KMart is not running a "GREEN Light Special"!!! Sounds like you are fun to "shop" with!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - before you get too impressed…there are about 5 other Dads working on this. I know Ham knows the terms, not sure if other do…

wagon - nothing more than a 4×8 sheet of 3/4" ply attached to a framing of 2×4s on 5" casters painted black

flat - a "wall" constructed of luan (frequently 4×8) on a framing of either 2×4s or frequently 1×2s to reduce weight. Framed much like a normal wall just using luan and 1×2s to reduce weight and cost. Some have windoes of various sizes and shaped cut in them, not "framed" as the framing will depend on the look required for that particular scene or show.

Frequently (hopefully almost always) these remain intact between shows. As you build for the new play you take your existing flats and attach them to the wagons to create the rooms/walls/scene you are looking for. These are then rolled on/off throughout the show. As I'm sure Ham will attest to there is frequently as much (and sometime more) "choreography" for the stage crew as there is for the actors (only actors will tell you otherwise). So some of this was more a matter of taking existing flats and attaching them (ie screw them) to a wagon base. that said though…they almost always need some sort of dressing, or accessorizing. In this case we built a "porch" complete with cedar shingles for the front of Dorothy's House along with a cellar door. The stairs being used (two rises of them) for the Witch's Castle were built about 4 years ago for another play. The hard part on the Witch's Castle is the elevated level and castle doors along with the two sides of 28'L x 8'H facades.


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - In addition to your fitting room practical joke, I like asking the sales clerk which carpet cleaner is best for getting arterial blood out of carpets.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## superdav721

Dave with a big grin on his face.
That was funny. And they article states that William owns the store?
Now William I went and had me a crawfish poeboy fer lunch and a can of smoked oysters fer dinner.


----------



## superdav721

Lets go Randy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of woodworking, and woodworking tools….

My kids' school has a Jet TS (I don't know what model) it uses for set construction. About five years ago it was pretty nice (it was donated) but has gotten pretty beat up…fence is warped, miter is missing, etc. But most interesting is that if bogs down and cuts itself off frequently when ripping pine 2×4s. It has a 1.5hp motor. Seems pretty bad that it cannot handle ripping a 2×4. Any thoughts?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I took a stage constuction course in college, so I have a small, limited vocabulary.

I also worked (yes paid), for the college "Tech Crew", we did lights & sound for all campus events. We played "Not on the Road" roadies for all concerts, Load in, grunts for set up, load out, for many acts. The J. Geils Band, Joan Jett, Stray Cats, Linda Ronstadt, The Talking Heads, to name a few (it was the 80's, give me a break). The Talking Heads opened their U.S. "Speaking in Tongues" tour at Plattsburg State, they actually rehearsed for two weeks before doing the "real" show. I was able to watch nearly ALL of the rehearsals, like I was going to go to class!!! I had the honor of being "Tower Spot Guard" (keep people from climbing the rigging) during the show.

I was also director, act leader & "cast member" (of 15 of 30 acts) for a gymnastics, dance, variety show. We utilized, gymnastics equiptment, stage lighting, limited sets, costumes, etc. Believe me, I know of the logistics involved in putting on a show.

That is why I know you (& Ham) are having as much fun as you are having. Please keep posting of the show prep progress, as I love reading all about it.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - Heck no I won't give you a break, I'm jealous. I was a huge Stray Cats, Joan Jett, and Talking Heads fan.


----------



## DIYaholic

If I'm going to Wal*Mart, does that mean I need to wear clean underwear???


----------



## DamnYankee

Joan Jett grew up in the same area of MD I did (10 years earlier). She went to Wheaton HS, in Wheaton, MD. I grew up in Silver Spring, MD.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's not the best part. I was also a bartender downtown. I had the pleasure of serving Grace Slick as she sat at MY bar!!!

I'm sure that I have forgot more good times than I can remember (again, it was the '80's)!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Graduated HS in 85 - turned legal 4 times.


----------



## DIYaholic

Commander Cody (& The LPA (Lost Planet Airmen)), graduated from my High School. He played a concert there, the same night my gymnastics team won Suffolk County Championships!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Graduated in '80. I'm old!!!

I used to go watch "Twisted Sister", on Long Island, when they did the bar scene!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rob my first thought, dull blade, when was the last time the under carriage was cleaned and check the motor airways and see if there clogged.


----------



## DamnYankee

Of "red hot Lincoln?"


----------



## DIYaholic

When I worked at "The Oak Beach Inn", the "N.Y. Jets" wood come in on a regular basis.


----------



## superdav721

Rob I am the class of 86.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Hot Rod Lincoln"


----------



## DamnYankee

Where's the night crew?
everyone swilling green beer?


----------



## geoscann

SUPER dave aint you ban from the target stores


----------



## DIYaholic

How's your aim????


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER = YES
Green = No Way!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yep I am going in a disguise, I am going to wear a diaper and proclaim to be baby new year.


----------



## superdav721

WOOD


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

My old (now no longer here) neighbor, gave me a pulley operated double wheel grinder w/GE motor. I looked at it today, low & behold, it was manufactured by none other than "Millers Falls"!!! I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
If stop dressin' up in dresses, they won't recognize you!!!


----------



## geoscann

Super thank god i live up hear by stumpy


----------



## superdav721

Cool Randy. Have you plugged it in?


----------



## superdav721

http://www.casketfurniture.com/
Marty have you seen this?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, Howdy Geo!!!!

Super,
Last time I checked the motor worked. The shaft/arbor spin real nice!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
Yeah but, Is Stumpy happy that you live near him???


----------



## geoscann

Well i dont dress up so i think i,am safe. or stumpy safe.


----------



## superdav721

Here is a doweling jig for you guys. Yep it's in German.


----------



## DamnYankee

He said "jig" on St Patty's day


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like just the three of us here tonight. Should make for an easy wrap up for you Randy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - one of the dads working on the set, a good friend of mine I've known longer than either of our kids have been in school, actually said your tag line "I may not be good, but I'm slow" today.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Plagiarism, has to be. I NEVER said I was original, but I am!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - just caught your post about the TS. Probably never. When i am there tomorrow I will take a look. I am also wondering if it would be worth trying to tune it for them, or tell them to go buy a job site TS. They move the poor thing around all over the place, so I thing a job site TS might be better suited for their usage.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well Randy - its time to say good night Grace, so good night grace.


----------



## superdav721

Holy Cow!


----------



## superdav721

I agree on the job site saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
You have a good sleep tonight.

I'm traveling tomorrow, an 8 hour drive pulling a trailer up to Vermont. See ya, when I see ya!!!


----------



## superdav721

Well its a holiday, most folks are out having fun. I think I'll step out to the shop and have a smoke and lisen to my planes rust. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Casket Furniture IS creepy!!!

Shady lamp turning = Cool vid!!!

I may or may not be aibell two sum up 2daze happinens, uze mitey has toooo duz it form e!


----------



## superdav721

Punch me Im Irish
Wait pinch me opps..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Lumberjocks!
I'm late again, but I'm here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you are able to enjoy St. Paddy's day. I mean the British - Ireland thing (I can't figure it out, I'm not political, so I'm clueless). My point being, I hope you had a good day!!!! You, really, your delusional rantings are missed!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You may be here, However, you ain't all there!!! Who amongst US is???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You partied yesterday. I hope your not under doing the celebrating!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually it's been a fairly good day.
I started on a honey-do project today that my wife reminded me gently about (gently as a baseball bat).


----------



## DIYaholic

Nerf Ball, Wiffle Ball, Softball….........

Details!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's been a day, I think a loooong one, but the clock still only shows 24 hours. I am driving 8 hours tomorrow, so I MUST turn in shortly. However, it is St, Paddy's Day & I got two beers left. When there gone, so am I.

You said a "Good day", what made it good??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We have an ancient patio set. The plastic strap thingies that were on it have dry rotted and started breaking. I am stripping those off, and the metal tabs that hold them are being grinded off. Then I have this idea of a cleat system for attaching oak slats.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got the straps off, and spent most of the rest of the day grinding and sanding.
Next step will be to paint the frames hunter green, the color she picked out.
Then I'll start on the slats.
I'll post it all when I'm done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

it was a good day because….
day before yesterday I was down and stuck in the house.
Yesterday my sons wanted to do the crawfish boil. They done most of the work. I had a good time, but all I could think of was what all I had to get done at the shop.
Today…............
SHOP!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's always a good day when I can accomplish something. 
The patio set project is actually a good one for right now.
I've done something, I don't know what. My back is never 100% these days, but it's been real bad very recently. This one is a time filler that isn't hard work.
Today is a good example. I was able to do most of the sanding and grinding in the sitting position.


----------



## superdav721

*I hate sash! and GLASS!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry I was lagging there.
I had went to see what else was going on in the halls of Lumberjocks. I've been catching the tail end the last couple of nights and figured I'd missed everyone again.
I'm here through your two beers though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate glass too!
Now what is sash?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know where everyone is at tonight.


----------



## superdav721

I am making window frames with one plane. The problem is the corners. What to leave, what not to leave on and on. Its a learning curve and I will get it. I am trying to do it without miters, witch requires coping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today, I was able to:
1) Load the trailer with long lost belongings & my "Pre-Acquired" inheritance. (A good day, as I usually don't "Pack" until about 15 minutes AFTER I leave.)
2) Enjoy a great Corned Beef & Cabbage meal, precluded & followed by several cold frosty ones. (I'm Irish & it's St. Paddy's Day!!!)
3) Tease, Ignore & Insult relatives that I seldom have the opportunity to Tease, Ignore & Insult!!!!
4) Pre-Qualify, actually dis qualify a contractor for a deck build at my mom's place!!!

All in All, a great day, I woke up breathing & it appears that I will end the day breathing. I call that a "Wind, Wind"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When can I expect my shipment?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not irish. I had crawfish for breakfast this morning. 
I haven't eaten since then. I think there are some potatoes still in the fridge from the boil.


----------



## superdav721

Drive safe on the way home Randy there will be a lot of hung over people out there. And don't blog and drive. You take texting to a whole new level.


----------



## superdav721

William you are making me hungry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
STOP COMPLAINING, we all have to cope…......with something!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could help there Super. I always use miters. It'll be interesting to see the technique you come up with.

I know, you're the dovetail king. Put a dovetail in them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen a shirt I liked this morning when I went to fill my wife's jeep up for her.

It said, 
I'm not irish. Pinch me and I'll punch you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I probably would have more crawfish left if I hadn't been up at three this morning going in the fridge and eating more.


----------



## superdav721

Ok food and a movie, everybody have a wonderful evening.
Somebody turn out the lights.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night Super.
I think DIY passed out from his beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

A college buddy, 100% irish, always wore green on St. Paddy's day. No one could ever see his green attire. When asked where his green was, He would proudly drop his pants & pull up his green SOCKS!!! (100% true story, I only wish I had thought of it!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

I DO NOT PASS OUT!!! I may examine the inside of my eyeballs, while making noises with my nose, in the standing position, but I AIN'T PASSED OUT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night SuperD.
I've been meaning to ask you; Do you do "Daredevil" stunts????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't get too drunk DIY.
My favorite memory of a St. Paddy's day was the time a buddy of mine wouldn't let go of the grass because he could feel the earth moving.
And yes, that is a true story too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I quit drinking years ago.
Once though, after a few too many one night, myself, a buddy, and his wife got the bright idea to try every mixed drink on the menu.
Can't remember how far we got.
Last I remember, we were sitting in a Waffle House.
I was like a zombie, couldn't move.
My buddies wife had pissed on herself because she couldn't get up.
My buddy was dumping food in his lap because he couldn't find his mouth with a fork.

I am so happy I don't drink anymore (much anyway).


----------



## DIYaholic

My party "daze" are loooong behind me. I still endulge, but nothing like I used to. I'm an older & wiser person now (how I made it this far IS a mystery). EVERYTHING has it's time & place.
William,
I'm glad you had a good time yesterday!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Rex & others, you have been missed.

William,
It is time for me to call it a day. I've got a big drive in front of me, so I should get SOME sleep.

Ham,
make that coffee 2X strong, I WILL need it!!!!

Look out Vermont, I'm coming in for a landing!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I still have one or two, once in a blue moon. When I do though, it's usually a margarita on the rocks. 
One of my sons is always trying to get me to drink a beer with him. I've just never been much of a beer drinker. When I did drink, I preferred something harder.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have a good evening DIY.
Maybe I'll make it in earlier tomorrow. 
I can't make any promises, but I'll try.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night "Wiiliam Boy"', please do the wrap up.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since I'm so far behind tonight, I can't even put together a decent wrapup.
I will however, wrap it up with WOOD.
















These are photos I promised from earlier in the week.
I wasn't happy with the particle board crap I had on one of my saws. I redone everything in pecan and added a router under the piece closest to the cast iron wing.


----------



## superdav721

Yes Randy it does come from Super Dave Osborne. Like him most every stunt I pull ends with disaster. The DAV part comes from when you could only enter 3 letters to mark your high score on video games. There was a kid in my neighborhood with my initials. So I shortened my first name. The 721 is from my original internet account with AOL. Dial up at a whopping 1200 baud.
Now you know.
Nice pictures William. Looks good.
Now back to my kung fu movie.


----------



## HamS

Good morning getlemen,

Coffee is on and I am posting while it drips. Actually I think it is done so I will go fill the mug and then come back. There were 97 unread posts last night.


----------



## HamS

Well, I actually went to the shop and put the next frame in the clamps for my son. He is making a crate for his books. He saw the storage crate I made for Miss Julie's wall hanging and thought they were useful and wanted me to make one for him. I actually managed to get the pictures etc in the crate and the crate into the storage. I told him no, but would help him make one for himself. To my surprise he came out to the shop and started on them. William, the pecan is beautiful. How stable is it? I made my router table top out of 3/4 (alledgedly) plywood and have been pleased with its flatness, I love the look of solid wood for tops though and lathe cut veneer is just not the same. I have been thinking about remaking it in maple for the solid wood feel. I have also toyed with the idea of using maple flooring for a workbench top. I should sketch up that so you guys can pick apart my design.

I think I am going to fry some eggs this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Ham & Eggheads,

Just a quick, how do you do. I must load the luggage & be on my way.

In the words of REO Speedwagon: It's Time For Me To Fly!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everyone, Spent the past two hours playing catch-up. Been a busy weekend. Randy, hurry back. I'll be leaving on my journey next…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't know how much time I'll have on here over the next week. My laptop is down so I'll be traveling without it. I should be able to check in from time to time on my sisters computer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I have a newer Stanley block plane that I use quite a bit. I hope to use this one when I get to it. I do need a new knife for this 'lil 120. It is about gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Intriguing casket link. My son is into that type of decor. I may have to build him something…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you trained one of the "new guys", in proper closing/wrap up duties???

My journey home is 1/3 complete. Traffic is light & the worst traffic is behind me.

I'll check in later. By for now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning guys. I'm reading the posts but I'm not up to much at the moment. I think I have the worst of it right now, so I hope sometime this week I'll be more functional. All the best to everyone.

DIY. I would like to clarify why the Brits have no particular fondness for the Irish, although things are getting better as time goes on. You may have noticed that during the recent financial crisis, the Brits bailed out the Irish.
It is the history that bothers the Brits. During WW1 in 1917, the Irish Catholics started a rebellion and Ireland was partitioned, giving the Catholics their own "country" called Eire, and leaving the few northern counties which were protestant as part of the UK. Troubles in Ireland have been the the result of Eire wanting to take over the Protestant counties and thus have a total Roman Catholic country. The voters of Northern Ireland do not want this, so the IRA has been instigating a guerrilla war on the North for years.
Another thing why the Brits are so "ansi" about the Irish is the fact that in WW2 Eire, was a non combatant, declared itself neutral, but allowed Germans to harbor ships, subs and planes, and made a plan with Hitler to invade Northern Ireland and give the Germans a base from which to attack the British. This is just not talk, there are records from WW2. 
The Brits find it hard to believe that the US predominately has this fairy tale view of the Irish, especially when they have another view about Cuba, which is just about the same thing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet fence *William*.

*Marty*- I have several Stanley block planes, but that little 102 is the one I use the most. It's a nice, compact size. It's not for fine work because the mouth is a bit wide. But it is great for trimming, chamfering, flush cutting, whatever! It is a little touchy to adjust, I use a little hammer to tap the end of the blade like you would with a wood-bodied plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back home!!! Safe & sound. Guests have arrived, Gotta go!!!


----------



## superdav721

You tube is broke I can't upload. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, No need to train. You're back now. See how that works out…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Last weekend I completely rearranged the shop… for the millionth time. What a nightmare.

How do I follow that up? Well, this weekend I decided to put a new TV in the den/library, and I ended up tearing apart several walls full of bookshelves, rearranging the layout, lengthening some shelves, shortening others… just because I kept changing my mind about where the TV should go, where the desk should go and where the easy chair should go.

I will never learn my lesson. Tomorrow I might move the workshop around again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Why do you keep punishing yourself??? I have a similar problem with my big screen. Except mine is on it's last leg and it is in a large solid oak cabinet. Now I have to figure out what I'm gonna make with all of this new found WOOD…..


----------



## HamS




----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I'm thinkin' I could be there by the time it's ready…..


----------



## superdav721

Ham I am on my way.


----------



## HamS




----------



## HamS

Lest you think this is the food channel instead of lj, the smoke these were smoked in was walnut mesquite and apple. I really love the apple flavor and make it smoke by using my Stanley 120 block plane to make lots of shavings. They make a lot more smoke then just letting the wood burn.. The loins end up tasting just like a smoked ham without the salt.


----------



## superdav721

Roger It is good to see you online. And thanks for the history lesson.


----------



## DamnYankee

Update on…
Wood - nothing
Tools - donating my old Craftsman 10" bench saw to kids' school as the schools Jet is aweful (but I can't find the miter gauge for it and it is an odd size.)
Wizard of Oz - nothing new….oh yeah….my elder daughter is playing one of the singing/talking trees (that's what wood comes from!)

So in the end, today I went to church, went to work for a few hours (another groups back from Afghanistan), watched NCAA tournament (NC State won - YEAH!, UNC won - Boooo!).

And that's about it. Off to bed early, long week ahead; work, set construction, woodworkers club meeting, woodworking show this coming weekend)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Post #5454, Ham asked how stable the pecan is on my saw station.

Ham, I have used various woods for work tables, router tables and such in the past. I find they work adequately enough. You do have to be sure to seal them good if you don't want excess warpage in the future. The panels in the photo have one coat of poly on top and bottom. They have two coats, while paying close attention to the end grain. Then the tops is also waxed with Johnson Paste Wax.
Doing it this way, I've never had problems. I wouldn't say they stay as dead flat as some of the fancy aluminum or special plastic ones people pay big money for. The are plenty flat enough for me purposes though. 
The other advice I have on this subject is to make sure it's wood that has been in your shop for a while. The only time I've had any problems using hardwood for such tops was once when I was given a piece of wood and went straight home and cut it and placed it into a framed top. The next day, the panel was buckled and it was so tight it had started tearing the frame apart. Whatever you use has to have settled to your shop environment.

One other thing. 
I will try to remember to take photos, but I also make anything such as this level adjustable. Under the panels are blocks around a frame that holds up the panels. I mount these blocks so that the panel will be about an eighth of an inch BELOW level. Then I add drywall screws to the tops of the blocks that you can adjust up or down to change the level of the panel that sits on them. This accounts for any errors in mounting. Also, it can then be raised over time if the panel wears down. This makes it easy to have them perfectly level with the factory top.


----------



## superdav721

Well I finished my sash project. And can not get the video to upload. I am bummed. I have just about as much fun building something as I do showing it off;(
Rob your not busy enough I think you need some more on your plate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello Rex. I'm glad to see you on. We understand if you're not able to do much. Just take care of yourself so you can come back stronger than ever and give us hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, if you can measure the width of the miter slot, I have about three different miter gauges with the Craftsman name on them and all of them are different odd sizes. I don't know why they done that. It would be next month before I could afford it, but I'd be happy to ship you the right one for the school.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been doing my LEAST favorite thing in the world today.







]








Everything is now painted with two coats.
I hope to start cutting the oak slats for the chairs next.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll see the mesh top on the table. I sat for over three hours trying to get it done to my satisfaction. It is hell painting that. Everytime you think you have it done, you move and see that you still have tiny spots in every little hole that didn't get paint. 
I ruined three paint brushes on it poking into the holes.


----------



## patron

hello

is anybody out there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I'm sorry your video won't load. 
Kick it hard. That always works for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're HERE patron.
It depends on what you mean by "out there". 
We think that Rex is sort of "out there" sometimes.


----------



## patron

i just found this thread
don't know how i missed it

is this newts
moon colony


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, this is the Stumpy Nubs Saloon.
We're thinking of changing the name to the StompYour Nuts Saloon.


----------



## superdav721

Hello David, Welcome to the nut house.
Everybody don't let William fool you his father was a painter. He loves it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, I am still "out there".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My father was a mechanic.
One of my grandfathers was a painter. I think that's why I hate it so much. I spent a ton of time with him growing up. I usually spent a lot of time with him painting houses.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning T-Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice to see ya Rex.
We know you're "out there". 
That's why we like you so much. You fit in so well.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY HF Tool Gloat: #1









My HF Tool Gloat: #2 









Rex,
Thanks for the heads up on the 6" Quick Release F-Clamps. I picked up 4 of them & since they were missing their siblings, I also picked up 4 of their big 12" brothers. I just HAD to go to HF and check them out. Since I have never been to HF, I walked EVERY aisle (very slowly), to get the lay of the land. Although I wood have gone to HF without your "Heads Up", I am blaming you for the severe dip in my bank balance!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just signed on to keep up with the flow.
Not myself just yet, hoping it will be over soon and I can get back to a normal life with you abnormal individuals.


----------



## patron

there wasn't any more room
in the pulse section

*New comments or replies
since you last checked*
for the numbers to show 
so i bumped up
to see them start at 1
again

just doing my part

stomps has so many threads going
i never know if i looked at them or not

-----
now it reads
*0 new in last 0 seconds *
hi rex 
long time 
hope you are doing better


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I read HF tool gloat *#1*.
So that means there's more?
Ass.


----------



## DIYaholic

scroll to the next picture (2 pictures 1 post) ONE great Gloat!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We know stumps is all over the place patron, but this is *THE* stumpy thread. 
The one with all the crazies on it. 
We're allowed to keep this up. It keeps us from bothering the rest of the Lumberjock community.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just don't push yourself too much Rex. We need you back when you're able to be in full form, since you are our king. 
You are the epitome of the abnormal community.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Looks like you're ready to open your own HF…..

patron, Just jump in there anywhere you can…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Thank you for the insights into the Brit - Irish thing. I'm bad, as I don't follow political happenings here in the U. S. or abroad.

It's great to "see you" out & about.


----------



## superdav721

OK I am convinced its the file. I am re-burning the movie. All 3 minutes. And my computer is slooowwiingg

d
d
d

ow
nn

....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hurry back Rex, William is running us in the ground….. (like that's possible)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen them both DIY.
Let's see how I can put it.
Ass.


----------



## superdav721

Randy do you have any room left on the plastic? I think you left a clamp back at the store.
Blue light special aisle 3.


----------



## patron

i know what you mean *william*

i look at the 
let's bash everybody threads
from time to time too
and have even commented there occasionally

but nobody learns anything
so i wait for new jokes
or some interesting woodwork


----------



## boxcarmarty

wind that hand crank on the side Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, We're all jokes, and we mention wood occasionally…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm running ya'll into the ground?
How?
I don't think ya'll need my help.

Telling someone to jump in here?
Most people, if they read enough of this thread, would call you nuts just for wanting them to do that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're all jokes?
Our comments? 
Or us personally?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Patron, that's why I check this thread first thing every evening. 
I enjoy just shooting the crap with guys without all that arguing mess.
If that started here, I'm afraid I'd have to leave here too.
I came here to enjoy myself, not argue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Uhhhh, where do I start?

yes

yes

yes

yes

yes


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty is right though.
Jump in anywhere.
So far, everyone here can take a joke when we dish it out.
You know we can.
We put up with Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Why didn't you spray the table instead of brushing???


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only rule we have here, which is sort of unwritten, is…...
*NO* politics or religion. That just leads to arguments.

Oh, and we have to watch Stumpy's video each week so we know who to blame if things go wrong.


----------



## DIYaholic

On my trip back home today, I stopped at one of the Vermont Visistor's Centers, as soon as I crossed into VT from Mass. Thought you might like to see some *WOOD*!!!

Structure!









More Structure!









More than just wood!









One of the example pieces in the VT Visitor's Center.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY:
Looks like you made a good score at HF. Your just have to be selective with their products. The clamps do the same thing more expensive ones do and their spray guns are the same as those under different brand names. I don't purchase electrical tools from HP in general, but I have a bench drill press, a "mobile" small compressor and small single machine dust collector I bought quite some time ago and they work well. You cannot beat HF for disposable items like chip brushes, air fittings, gloves and that sort of thing. It's a good place to go and walk around, not all HF's stuff is Chinese, some is from Taiwan and some from India, even Japan if you look hard.
Another item you might look at is a corner clamp which is the exact same product by Wolfcraft and others, HF has it for $9.99, from others, it's over $20.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quick, Run over and change Dave's batteries. I think he died…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marry, it's a honey do project.
I couldn't find a spray paint she was happy with.
She picked this out.
I don't have a spray rig to handle paint, so I had to brush it.
Gotta keep her happy. You know what they say.
When mama aint happy, aint nobody happy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You've been having too much fun DIY. Those photos prove it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Randy for not getting your supplies back quick enough…..


----------



## superdav721

My fan in my mac sounds like a 747
Stand by fer take of.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, This is some pretty interesting reading on this Patrick's Blood and Gore Planes


----------



## superdav721

I really need some one to come sweep my shop floor. I dropped my hammer and it took my wife ten minutes to find it.
Randy that is one cool center. You could have snatched that adze for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Understood & implemented. The "Multi-Meter" was free, I HAD to take it. I bought disposable items & items I heard good things about from LJ'ers. Also, just about everything was on sale, MAYBE 2-3 items were full price.

Patron,
As it is Stumpy's thread, he politely asks that we keep it rated "PG-13"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I stood by the mail box all day today waiting on m shipment from DIY.
Then I realized it was Sunday.
Guess I'll be out there waiting tomorow now.


----------



## patron

i'm back

just needed a place to sit
i borrowed one from karson


----------



## DIYaholic

"ADZE" not all I shoulda stole!!!


----------



## superdav721

Now thats funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know how you feel though.
The closest HF to me is about forty miles away and I seldom get there. When I do though, it's hard not to buy things I don't need.

Rex is right too. Somethings are very iffy there. It's a great place though for disposables and there are some diamonds in the rough there.

In noticed you bought the 29piece drill bit set there. I catch those on sale and pick up a couple at a time. 
I know it's easy to sharpen bits, but cheap sets like that are great for replacing the lost and broken ones.


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, Carve one of those out of wood and put it on your lawn…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY.
Noone told me we had to be PG-13 here.
Dabnabbit!!!!
Well, I've enjoyed talking to you guys. I have to go though. I'm not sure I can adhere to that rule.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why is the bowl sitting in front of him?
He's already sitting on a toilet.


----------



## superdav721

That dude is real. He is taking tips or that is a chamber pot in front of him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

actually, Randy stretched that a bit. Stumpy said PG…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to call it an early night fellow jerks. Got my journey that starts tomorrow…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*PG!!!!!!!*
CRAP! I'm in trouble.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, the broom is where you left it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Does that mean I can't post George Carlin videos?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe take a few quick lessons from Dave and William. They give a good eulogy…..


----------



## patron

i think *super* is right

not a bad gig
doing pantomime

he even has a dolly to drag it around
the white paint would get to me though

*marty*
i don't have lawn
just sagebrush for miles
and with no visitors for months
my dog buddy would just check the bowl 
for food 
and i would have to wash any money 
he might find in the bowl
after he is done with it


----------



## boxcarmarty

just his picture William….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Maybe I've lost something in translation?
I thought a chamber pot was to piss in?


----------



## DIYaholic

THIS AIN"T TV!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That sounds like my kind of place patron. Do you need a neighbor???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*STUFF!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, You can't show that picture, He's in his underwear…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Marty,
Just because I'm back, don't mean VACA is over. I don't have to be to work until 7:00am tomorrow. I hope you can sweep in your sleep!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do you guys get forearm pains after a day in the shop pushing you favorite tools? Any tips?

I was scared I'd get in trouble answering this on the other thread.

Get rid of all magazines in your shop except wood working magazines so you'll stop using your forearms so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See?
I get in trouble even when I do what Marty tell me too.
You said a picture.
That's a picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here. I'll drop a note in the morning and check in when I can…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm more into videos!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

I need to take a stroll around LJs, to see if I missed anything. Back in a bit.


----------



## patron

dawn here* marty*
lots of room


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How bout this one?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or a cartoon?


----------



## superdav721

*WILLIAM,* be nice. Sop telling all my secrets. We have a guest.
A chamber pot was all they had in side.
Check out this one I found in Meridian.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is beautiful Patron.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Your pictures are beautiful too Super.
No wait!
That's not beautiful, but very relieving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When I was growing up, I was a hillbilly/***********************************/***********************************/Mississippi Stumpjumper.
Ours wasn't as fancy and it was called a slop jar.


----------



## superdav721

Ok new video burnt. I am going to try to upload again. If it goes my computer will be tied up for two hours. Just for 3 minutes of fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, question of the day.
Or my daily rant.
Whichever one you want to call it.

Some people call it a blinker.
It is actually known as a turn signal.
It is designed to signal when you are fixing to turn in your automobile.
You are supposed to turn it on when you want to signal to people behind you that you will be making a turn.
However….....
When you leave it on for the three miles before your turn, it defeats the purpose.
Do not look at me like *I'M* crazy when you finally decide after those three miles that you actually want to turn and then slam on your brakes, and I almost eat the rear end of your truck up trying to stop mine in time.

I think they need to make the Mississippi driver's test a bit harder.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm going to have to see it tomorrow then. I won't be long going to bed. I gotta get these youngins up and off to school in the morning.
HOORAY!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Me to. Work comes early. Video bombed again. Crap!
William you turn out the lights. I am going for some lucky charms then bed. Good night everybody.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And so ends another day at the Stumpy Nubs Woodworking BS convention.

Super came down off the laquer fumes today and educated us on very white men with chanber pots.
Marty i getting ready to terrorize the road as DIY makes it back home with his haul.
DIY's haul though still has that Harbour Freight scratch and sniff odor, even over the smell of the beer he spilled on it.
Rex is down, but not out. He eve showed his face around a few times to prove it.
We had a new visitor tonight, Patron. Let's hope he's just crazy enough to stick around for awhile. Who knows? He may turn out to be crazier than the rest of us. Him and Rex can battle it out for the title of, "The craziest of the Crazies".
Ham smoked ham and Yank is defending our country so we can all sleep peacefully at night.
On that notes, good night all, and sweet dreams.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD: Goodnight and all the luck with your luck and charms.
On the PG13 subject, being that this is an international site, I adhere to the Brit version of PG13 which is just about the same as the US OF65. At 13, the Brits figure that's the age of maturity, and the PG stands for them to help parents understand.


----------



## patron

thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## BrandonW

Haven't been following this thread but it looks like a fun place!


----------



## geoscann

Dave turn on your air presser and blow the sawdust out of your mac that should tone it down a bit


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
If you eat Lucky Charms all the time you will become a Leprechaun!

Rex,
Good havin' ya around. Like was said, Take it easy, we need you around for the long haul!!!

Patron,
Welcome aboard the Stumpy Express. It don't go anywhere but, it does get there fast!!!

William,
Great wrap up!!!

My play time has expired & I must retire for the night!!!ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning Gentlemen,

Coffee is on, smoked pork loin f and eggs for breakfast,

I was reflecting on the now politics and religion rule, and I realized that we adhere non-religiously to that rule with any formal legilation or diktat. I don't think the issue ever comes up because we are just ourselves and do not get into arguments for the sake of arguing at least here in the stumpy saloon. If my memory serves me correctly, we were all contestants in the tubaforeextravaganza.

William: I know what ytou mean about biting your tongue. There was another thread where they were asking what kind of screw you like best. Miss JUlie heard me laugh, asked what was funny, I told her and she said "If you anser that one you ….." I just realized I need to keep it to PG13.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron*, been thru there several times. It's beautiful country…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Brandon W*, Stop by any time…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning Gentlemen. Well I have staying up till 2 in the morning watching movies. This one I had to get up before 7:00 am. Yeah work. I think I will go to my desk and take a nap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* Let's discuss your daily rant. Maybe this person didn't realize that they were low on blinker fluid. We both know that while low on blinker fluid, It doesn't have enough blinker pressure to reach the dash. Therefore, The arrow doesn't turn green and everyone knows that you can't make that turn without a green arrow.

Or maybe they knew you were a slow reader and they wanted to give you plenty of time to finish the page before they turned it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave


----------



## superdav721

Morning Marty, I need coffee and a shave, I haven't been doing that everyday either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The sun is rising as the river fog blankets the corn fields. Time to load the truck and head to the show me state. Sorry Randy, No pictures. This is rated PG. If I start noticing old farts with British accents and cowboy hats, I'll know I've gone to far…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Limberjerks!
Yes, I'm online this morning.
Ya'll may have noticed my absence in the mornings this past week.
Then again, maybe not.
I've been headed straight to the shop most mornings this past week, with my extra shop help here and all.
Well, they're off to school again this morning, so here I am, at least till they get on the bus.
You have been warned.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham,

Politics and Religion.
It's not my thread and I guess it isn't a RULE here. I was making crap up as I went along while talking to Patron. You know, doing what I normally do. I sure am glad that hasn't been topics on this thread though. I have made it a habit to stear clear of one certain forum subsection because it turns to arguments so often just because of those two subjects.
I, for one, can have a discussion on ANYTHING. I think most of us here can. However, it is pointless to have all the bickering back and forth. 
I do go there from time to time now when I'm stuck after all you guys go to bed. If you read some of those threads long enough, they are comical as hell.
And actually, no, I did not submit an entry to the tubafore contest, the topic that started this thread if my memory serves me correctly. The way I wound up here was that I noticed from my buddy list that SuperD was posting so much here and decided to mosie on over and see what was going on.

PG-13
As for this rule, I was joking around again. I d think it's a good idea on all of Lumberjocks though. It is one I struggle with too. In the real world, I have a problem. I cuss like a sailor most of the time. I have some friends here though that are usually good about reeling me back in if I start getting out of line. I've been sent PMs in the past with friends warning me that I need to watch it, that I'm getting a little out of hand.
I appreciate friends like that, who aren't afraid to say, "hey, calm your ass down".
So if you ever see me getting a little inappropriate, shoot me a PM. I get carried away sometimes and forget I'm on the internet and not standing around in my shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, thanks for the explanation. I think your full of $#!+ though.
I think I need to start a daily rant thread. I could fill it up for at least a month just on people acting stupid, mostly driving habits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I stay up till after two and still get up before seven most of the time. It's easier if you hurt so much that you can't sleep anyway. 
The only time I sleep longer than that is when I've been up so much from health issues for several days that my mind and body crash on me and I sleep for crazy amounts of time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, daily rant for TODAY then.

When you go into a store, let's say Wal-Mart, because its a perfect example. Sometimes it's busy and traffic jams occur in the aisles. 
When I go in these places, I usually know exactly what I want and where its at. I want to go to it, get it, pay for it, and get out. I don't like large stores anyway. This always creates an aggrevating situation for me when they're busy. 
I go down a long aisle and am constantly stopped while trying to maneuver around people who have the aisle blocks. Sometimes they're on their left, sometimes their right, side of the aisle. Then they look at me like I'm supposed to be traveling on the same side as them. 
How hard is it to understand that if you treat store aisles like roads, and stay on the right side when moving along, that things go smoothly? 
These same dang people had to have stayed on the right side of the road to get there. Why can't they use the same methos to keep traffic moving once they get there?

On a related note, why do people like to have family reunions in the middle of department stores? 
And when they do, why do they insist on doing so right smack dab in the middle of the busiest aisle in the store?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, since it's that time and noone's talking to me anyway, off to the shop. 
You guys have a Stumpy day.


----------



## DamnYankee

GOOD MORNING STUMPIES!

Before I get into this mornings pleasantries here is the update…

Hand Planes = 11,234 posts for an average of 32.3 posts per day
Stumpy Nubs = 5,586 posts for an average of 45.4 posts per day
Intersect = 5,648 or about 430 days


----------



## DamnYankee

Welcome Patron!

Yes, this thread begane way back when during the now infamous tubafore contest, and most of the regulars in this thread were contestants….most, not all.

As far as "rules"....I know Stumpy has periodically asked we keep it PG, but honestly, I think all the "rules" have been self applied by reasonably responsible (did I REALLY just call anyone in this thread RESPONSIBLE?!) adults in public.

Anyway, this week's schedule….
Monday - defend US Constitution (threw US in there for our growing international Stumpy community), build Kansas/Oz
Tuesday - defend US Constitution, attend woodworkers club meeting
Wednesday - defend US Constitution, build Kansas/Oz
Thursday - defend US Constitution, build Kansas/Oz
Friday-Sunday - attend/work Woodworking Show, build Kansas/Oz


----------



## DamnYankee

William - here are may rants for the day…

people not knowing the difference in 
their, they're, there
you're, your
me, my
too, to
you-all, all-you-all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good "groan" morning to all Lumberpokes present.
Whatya mean Box, that's a Panama hat, not a cowboy hat.
You must be one of those wanna be cowboys with his name on the back of his belt …...... yeah it's there so he can see his name when he takes his head out of his A….....

I think the worst is over but it all ain't over yet but I feel myself coming out of it.

SD. I have not shaved since before Christmas and my face is as smooth as a baby's bum. My ear antennae have gone too, Sandra has done my eyebrows with her pencil so now I look like that dude in Star Trek Voyage


----------



## patron

thanks for the welcome guys
good morning

and thanks for letting me sleep on the couch
when you all passed out

i did try dave's step pot
pretty slick how you flush it

just flip it back over !

i'll just sit here and mumble
while i drink my coffee
and wake up


----------



## patron

while it is quiet here this morning

one of the reasons i don't run here more is my net speed
i have 'wildblue' satellite service
and as it costs $60 a month it cuts deep into my SS every month
i keep getting FAP notices about 2/3 of the way into the cycle
that i am using to much 'bandwidth'
there is always a link to check this
but it never has worked just takes me to G-MAIL

so i goggled 'wildblue' legal blogs
and found that there are many just like me 
(i quit after 50 or so as the list just kept going on)
seems that they promise everything but deliver less than dial up speed
regardless of the package you buy $60 - $70 - $80 a month
the problem seems to be they get more users but don't increase their own bandwidth
so they cut everyone back to allow more to enter
here where i am there are only 2 satellite servers 'hugesnet' being the other
so i goggled them too and found the same problem there

i have used my macbook in all my travels
and when using others servers there was never a problem
either cable or whatever package deals they get in the cities
for from $20 or more the speed is almost instant and streams videos and even movies

these two servers have a monopoly on rural service and just keep telling the customers
they must be loading to much and to slow down 
i have turned off my computer and the satellite when i don't use it now
as i notice that the lights keep blinking on the control box even when i'm in sleep mode
making me think that even when it isn't being used it is still working somehow

all to no avail they still shut me back anyway

as i can't look at any video links except short ones i just don't look anymore
i have written stumps about this and apologized for not commenting more about his work
and joe well we all know how many he sends out i just delete without even opening
as they are way to long and it take 20 minuets to load just one 7 minute video
and drops my speed to almost a crawl which lasts for weeks at a time

so that's my story and me and buddy are sticking to it
(local dial-up here is just shy of cans and string so it isn't even worth bothering with)


----------



## HamS

Came home for lunch today so I took a quick peak. The Groz plans came today so I will be fettling around in the shop with them tonight instead of working in the yard. Miss Julie is gone today and tomorrow, so I got to get all the tools delivered quick!

I looked at my post this morning and it must be when Miss Julie is not here that I really don't get very awake, becasue I usually have much better grammar and proofread my post aat least a little better than that one.

On the religion and politics thing, I think we respect each other enough not to get each other's face about stuff. Now, on plans and saws and stumpu machines it is a different story, but no one seems to mind if I say I pray for Roger and no one gets bent outta shape over an occasional bad word or two. And we just have other things to talk about.


----------



## superdav721

New video guys ( sorry about your internet issues David, may bee it will improve someday)
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/28971


----------



## patron

thanks *dave*

i did watch your video
figured as i am as slow as it gets here
they can't dump any further
(unless i don't pay the bill)

thanks for the kind welcome too
nice to have open minded friends

even if they know i'm crazy lol


----------



## superdav721

Welcome again David we need some wisdom around here. Well there is Rex. We cant keep his attention, he spends a lot of time flirting with his nurses. He has this thing for gnomes to. A bit funny if you ask me, but he is British.


----------



## patron

i don't blame him with the nurses
can't keep a good man down it seems

even a ROYAL pia


----------



## superdav721

Oh it has been a long day. I am to tired to even mess around in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Time Continuum" was not my friend this AM, hence I did not have the opportunity to say Good Morning.

So, Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day.

With that out of the way. I must say, I much prefer vacation to a "normal" workday!!! You don't necessarily need to set an alarm, hence you don't sleep through it. I hate starting my day off running late. It throws my entire psyche out of balance (you can start laughing now!!). I didn't even have a coffee in me, before heading out the door, let alone getting behind the wheel of the pick 'em up truck pullin' a trailer. Nothing happend, I just find it very difficult to function when caffeine deprived.

Today involved removing the old mulch from planting beds & redefining all the edges. I'm bushed (pun intended)!! Though I did get to drive around on an ATV!!!! For the most part, the next 6-8 weeks will consist of the aforementioned & applying new mulch and then onto the mow season. These work days will be 10 hour workdays, 6 days a week. 20-30 years ago that would be NO problem, but these old bones creak & aging muscles' ache.

My shop & LJs time will suffer geatly. I don't like that. The reason I say this is that I usually just fall asleep at the keyboard or while watching TV. So I may or may not be around. You'll never know when I'll be peaking in, so don't say anything bad about me! Lol.

Enough of my blabbing!! Your turn….............


----------



## HamS

OK, first impression:

The Groz plane s got here today. I did nothing to them except open the box, and adjust the depth of cut of the iron. The #4 cut wonderfully thin shavings with very little effort, but I got crap all over my hands like Stumpy warned me I would. I am not sure I could deal with the tote for hours on end, and my hands are only medium size. I felt like my fingers were a bit squished. I think with a clean up and a bit of honing on the iron it will be a sweet plane, expecially considering how much I spent. I am not one to automatically call Indian Iron junk just because it was cast where dey don' speeka de inglish. When i clean the cosmoline or whatever that stuff is off I will take a critical look at the casting, but first impressions were that it was not bad.

The low angle block plane mouth adjustment was a little rough. There were a spot or too where it caught and it was just not smoth. The blade adjustment worked very nicely though and it cut smoothly without any trouble. These were right out of the box with no work at all. I have not tried any endgrain cuts with the block, I decided I really ought to sharpen the iron before I try that.

I bought this from Woodcraft as a set for $34. With shipping it came to $48. I think this is an excellent value. Woodcraft is a very pleasant company to do business with. I ordered it Friday early on the web and it got here on Monday. It actually got here before the credit card charge appeared.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello fellow Limberjerks!

I got 200 one inch wide slats cut for the chairs today. I looked around and thought about the fact that I now need to make a quick jig to cut 400 cleats.
I said to hell with this and came home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I get what you're saying.
I wasn't trying to disagree with you.
I was only pointing out that we have kept that out of here without really trying to. As a group, we just haven't done it. 
I personally don't mind a discussion on politics or religion. I actually enjoy a good discussion on either subject. I know a lot about both and have opinions on both. The problem is that I have not seen many discussions either subject online that stay a discussion very long. They quickly turn to arguments. Notice I said I like a discussion, not an argument.
However, that is why I don't participate in them online. I refuse to participate in an argument on either subject. When I tried to discuss these topics on line, even here on Lumberjocks, when it turned to arguments, I quickly bowed out. It's just not my cup of tea.

You mentioned that noone has a problem with you praying for Rex. I sure don't. How can I since I include him in my prayers every day?
I have come to a conclusion a long time ago. I am what I am and that's all that I am. If I want to state that I pray, I will (I hope you do the same). If someone does happen to have a problem with it, it is their own problem. I won't discuss or argue about it. I will ignore any comments about it.

Ok, I'm getting a little long winded about a simple topic. Now, THAT is something I do that does get on people's nerves. So, since I think (hope) I have stated my thoughts clear enough. I will end with this thought.
Anyone who ever wants to discuss politics or religion in a civilized manner with me, there's always private messages. I just won't do it publicly. Our own non-shop talk forum is a good example why.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad to see you back Patron.
We welcome everyone here. 
We figure anyone who has the nerve, or patience, to hang out with us very long can't be too bad.
So belly on up to the bar and stay a while. 
I'm all out of Jose Quervo.
How about a cup of coffee?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just posted on Supers video blog.
I can't watch it right now because of my crappy (as of late) internet service. So I understand where you're coming from Patron.
They're supposed to be coming to look at it Wednesday.
The problem is, it seems they're having to look at it every time I look up lately.
You would think that as much as I'm paying for this (cablelinx) that there would be less problems.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham- That set came with a LOW ANGLE block plane? I thought it was the standard block plane without an adjustable mouth…

Glad you like it!

Hey… Anybody ever see a ""4 Mast hand plane?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never heard of it Stumpy, but I had to go look. I was trying to figure out in my head what 4 Mast meant.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, you don't lik the use of you-all, or all-you-all.
What about **************************************** like me who just say ya'll?

Rex, about the names on the back of the belt, I don't have one of those. What about those of us who have our names on the FRONT of our belts? It's so we can look down and remember our names.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I have never seen or heard of that maker. Its either a collectable or junk. The looks of the plane are sturdy. It has a heavy patina on it. The part I would like to see is the rear of the frog. That would tell you the quality of the plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It might be interesting as a collector's item…


----------



## DamnYankee

William I have a problem with those who dont't know when to use "y'all" verses "all y'all"


----------



## superdav721

All Yall I am tired. bed time inwenwccjjjjk,m,.eccccccczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well my rant of the day is salesman.

I actually got a door to door salesman today.
He was selling a cleaning solution.
This stuff was supposed to be a concentration that, with one quart making several gallons as he proposed, I could use one gallon and have enough to last me a year. 
I don't know about that one.
He claims it replaces every cleaner in my house. This is the only cleaner I'll need for EVERYTHING, from glass, to counters, to toilets. 
I highly doubt that one.
Regardless though, I can't afford the $128 dollar "deal" they have on it. I dont care if it is supposed to be a great deal, I can't see myself spending that much on a product I know nothing about. Just because he cleaned a spot on my window with it (which was already clean and he didn't ask to touch my windows), I still know too little about his product to drop that kind of money on a cleaning solution.

I tried to be polite.
I tried to be blunt.
I tried to be pushy as he was being.

This guy JUST DIDN'T GET IT.
He was determined to sell me this cleaning product.

Look, I underrstand times are hard. The guy probably works on commision and is desperate.
However, how many ways can a man say he's not interested before it becomes an exercise in wasting my time and his?

It got to a point that I less than politely asked him to get off my property.
Can you believe he was STILL trying to give his sales pitch after that? Then he started towards me door offering to come in and show me more (AFTER I had already warned him TWICE to get off my property).

I hated doing it.
It finally took me reaching inside and pulling out my rifle for this guy to leave. I didn't want it coming to that. It seems rediculous now thinking about it. What else was I supposed to do with the guy moving in the direction of my door after I'd warned him twice to get off the property?


----------



## patron

thanks for the offer of some cuervo
if you had some *william*

if you actually did
i would politely pass
as i am coming on 18 years sober
2nd of may
why i am still alive
and have a home to live in

but in the day (well 45 years)
i drank enough to float a battleship
with tons of smoke coming out the chimney

but i am still crazy thank God


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I apologize Patron.
It's sort of a running joke from me.
I often talk about Jose because it USED to be my drink of choice.
I don't drink anymore.
Unless you count coffee.
Yes, I am a coffee junkie.
Hello. My name is William and I am a coffeeholic.

I put the bottle down years ago myself. 
I seldom touch the stuff.
I may have a drink (maybe two) about once or twice a year. I refuse to drink more than that because I fear falling back into old habits. I think you understand that judging from your response.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The joke was that Marty came to my house when I was gone and took all my alcohol. 
I didn't use that one since he isn't here to defend himself though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I have my name on my belt buckle…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are heavy & my mind is slow. It is time for me to shut down both my computer & myself!!!

Ya'll have fun now, ya hear!!!ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See? I told you.
Front of belt.
It's because he can't remember his own name.
It's a symptom of crazy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thought you were traveling Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I can't believe you would deny that poor sole the oppertunity to clean your house….. I just don't think you thought this thruogh very well before reacting….. If he wants to sell his product bad enough, he'll make your home spotless. Then you throw him out on his @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What does your mind and your eyes have to do with your computer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in misory…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or something like that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drove down the Branson strip and seen the tornado damage. It tore this town up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bout an eight hour drive here. Hit rain about half way through Missouri…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you don't get a response back tonight Marty, don't get offended.
My internet service is spotty at best tonight.
It's coming and going.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did you make it to your destination?
Or are you held up in a hotel somewhere?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm at my Sister's. I don't think it's your service. I had trouble getting #5623 to post…..


----------



## patron

glad to see you are all happening

today i thought i may have scattered you
then it dawned on me you were all at work
so i spent the day watching 
12 o'clock high reruns
now it's csi miami from the start

just hoping spring is soon
so i can get back to building the shop
and fixing the '48 f-1 truck

when i was down south last year i had a belt too









but i got a new shop belt when i got back









well back to it here
buddy is passed out
and i am hoping to be that way too

later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We have got some bad ass storms and tornado watches here until 2am


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Heavy rain and storms forecast for the next 2 days


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I've been left holding the wooden stick on the Stumpy Nubs half way house for abused lumberjunkies.

William is working through his rant and rave issues of Wal-Martians and door to door salesmen.

Ham is playing with his sticky gross planes.

Randy forgot how to get up and go to work after some time off.

Stumpy is attempting to sail a 4 mast plane across Lake Michigan.

Rob seems to have a problem with all y' all so y'all better get it together.

patron is doin' some high tech traveling by satellite with a whopping 14k bandwidth.

Dave wore himself out early by turning a perfectly good board into a pile of shavings.

As for me, Well, I'm sitting here in a strange town in the middle of the night.


----------



## patron

hi roger

it was supposed to snow here today
but it never did


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, I heard that on the radio earlier…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The weather is getting weird David. I am so pleased you have joined our cuckoo's nest, everyone is strange here and represent the dregs of Lumberjocks.


----------



## patron

sunny most of the day 
with some clouds over the mountains
but once it clears the mountains
(sangre de cristos -lower rockies)
it can trash the plains

be cool out there


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna turn the light out. patron, don't forget to put Rex back in his cage before you leave.

Night All…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Box


----------



## patron

well it is good to find the survivors
of our last get together


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep, that's where I was crowned Rex. Some think I just added it, but the truth is, I was awarded it by the bunch of idiots shown in the picture for leading everyone into battle to have the Coffee Shop reopened.


----------



## patron

well there is enough crap 
for everyone to have 
their own place now

so we can relax some


----------



## patron

i came through that in reasonable shape









considering who we were dealing with


----------



## patron

well rex

you heard the man
time to get back
in our cages

take care


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You too David, I'll be back to abnormal soon


----------



## patron

that's good 
i'm sure we'll find 
something to step in


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My deepest apologies for tonight guys.
I didn't mean to abandon ya'll.
My connection went capput.
I'm back online now, but don't feel like fighting it anymore.
I'm going to bed and will try again tomorrow.
Same time, same place. 
Good night all.

Glad to have you join the circus Patron.
Good to see you around, even if you aren't completely back to your abnormal self Rex.
Be safe in your travels Marty.
To everyone else, keep a loaded gun to deal with door to door salesmen.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Coffee is on and half drunk. No donuts or bread, when the lady of the house is gone we have to fend for ourselves with store bought crap. She'll be back soon, I just hope all my buys get here before she does so they can be safely stowed in the shop. Looks like the stone for the floor shipped, so that will be staring me right in the face. I found out they charge $4 per square foot to lay the stone. I can tell you that ain't happening in this house. I might be crippled up for a couple of days after it is laid, but we aren't spending that kind of money on labor to put stone down.


----------



## patron

morning ham

drank two cups here too already
but my dog buddy 
is snoring so loud
i think i'll go back to bed
this old age stuff sure is weird
i haven't had a good long nights sleep 
for two years

have fun with the floor
and just pace yourself


----------



## superdav721

Good morning Gens. Sorry for deserting you last night but I went to bed at 9. And boy did it feel good. We have high winds here, that ought to make going to work on my bike interesting. Well coffee and a shave n off to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all (notice I didn't say ya'll),
I'm at work. Waiting for the fog to clear, both in the Champlain Valley & my head. I'm also waiting on a crew member, then it's off to clean up a few properties.
Gotta go, daylight won't wait for me!!!!

Rex, it's great to see you!!

Times a wasting…...............


----------



## StumpyNubs

I made the E-Mag!


----------



## patron

of course you did

must be the tie


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning All-Y'all,
(y'all is singular, all-ya'll is plural)

Morning stats…

Hand Planes = 11,261 posts for an average of 32.3 posts per day
Stump Nubs = 5,652 posts for an average of 45.6 posts per day
Intersect = 5,609 or about 421 days. (we've gained nine days in the past 24 hours)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning one and all. Happy to say the fog is lifting and the worst is over.
The coffee tastes like coffee again and I can stand up again, next mission is to walk somewhere, which I will have a go at today.
Thanks for all your kind and unkind words, I missed the antics but I'm on my way back to have fun and issue insults to you that y'all thoroughly deserve, especially William.
We had a night of terrific thunder storms and have flash flood advisories everywhere, hope I don't see the shop float by.


----------



## patron

good news rex

glad you are feeling better today

cold and cloudy here today
must be yesterday happening late

i heard today is the first day of spring


----------



## superdav721

Well the wife has informed me I have to cut the yard before Roger's rain storms make it over here to us.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay LJ, Stumpy Nubbers,
I've got our annual Woodworking Show coming up this weekend. As it is very close to the anniversary of my birth I get to spend some gift money (about $200 to $300). this fits into Stumpy's category of "Hard to Spend Money" in that it's a good chunk of change but when to look at tool purchases it tends to be waaaaaaaayyyyy short. Here are a few things I am considering as my next big purchase (I know not all fit in the price range, but here they are):
- Planer (I do not own one, I also do not own a jointer, but I've learned to fullfill that function with other tools)
- WorkSharp
- Accessories & Miscellanous Tools - ie, DC accessories, clamps
- Hand Plane(s) - I have a #4 Smoother and a wooden jack plane, thinking block plane(s)
- Expendables (ie TS blade(s), BS blade(s)

Any suggestions concerning my list, or anything I might not have tought of would be appreciated.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Are you enjoying the life of a "Single" man??? Fill us in on the details, I promise not to tell!!!

Stumpy,
The "fame" meter keeps rising, soon you won't admit to knowing us!

Rex,
Glad the "Fog" is lifting, it will be much easier to enjoy the sights & sounds of spring! That and you might make it back to your cage without assistance!!!

Patron,
Spring HAS sprung, fall has fell, this summers going to be hot as…......(PG version, add your own ending!!!)

Super,
When you get done with your lawn, want to come to Vermont and mow ALL 75 of mine????

DY,
A Woodcraft, Rockler, etal, Gift Card in my name *WOOD* be a good purchase!!! PM me for my address!!!

William,
I have some items you NEED to have!!! Mind if I stop by and demonstrate them????

Marty,
Hope all is good & you don't have the "travelin' blues"!!!


----------



## patron

well spring is good news

now i can get back to fishing


----------



## DIYaholic

Patron,
Fishing for wives?


> Are they "In Season" & do you need a license


?

My work day ended with me not as exhausted as I expected. Yeah!!! So, I'm over at my "Foodie Friends" for dinner and a laugh. I will be very busy these next several weeks and beside LJs & shop time suffering, so will my "real" social time . I mean I could starve if I don't make it to their place on a regular basis. Wouldn't want that to happen!!!

Gotta go! I'll check in latter.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Stumpy so did I 
Yard mowed.
Belly full and I am ready to relax.


----------



## superdav721

California assembly member Das Williams has introduced a proposed law that would make the sale of new table saws without active injury mitigation technology, illegal. As written, the law would take effect January 15, 2015 and defines the requirement as:

"technology to detect contact with, or dangerous proximity between, a hand or finger and the teeth of the blade above the table top of a table saw, and to prevent the blade from cutting the hand or finger deeper than one-eighth of an inch when the hand or finger approaches any portion of the blade above the table top at a speed of one foot per second from any direction and along any path. Notwithstanding the prior sentence, active injury mitigation technology may be temporarily deactivated by a person so that a saw can cut material which would otherwise be detected as a person."


----------



## patron

another reason to get 
all the tools you may need 
as soon as you can

the theory is that the price will drop
when everyone is making them

but history has proven
that to be false

the price never goes down
the more people need something
it just keeps going up


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- That is a difficult choice. It depends on the work you like to do.

If you like to use mostly power tools, go with the planer. It can be used as a jointer in a pinch, and it will open up a whole new world of woodworking. I consider a planer one of the most important power tools a woodworker should have.

If you like hand tools, it gets more complicated. You can flatten, even thickness any board with hand planes. And you don't need expensive ones to do the job. But you do need a reasonable selection. Which ones do you already have? Of course, hand planes are useless without a good way to sharpen them. So if you don't want the planer, and you already have some good planes, go with the worksharp. But if you don't have the planes, get some and use sandpaper and a jig to sharpen them until you raise more cash for the worksharp.

If you plan on using hand planes to flatten and thickness boards, get a Stanley #40 and a #7. That will run you $100-200 for the two, but they will do most of the work of a jointer AND a planer. I assume you already have a #5 Jack and a #4 or #3 smoother. So all that's left is a good sharpening jig, a granite tile or piece of tempered glass, and some sandpaper. That will eat up the rest of your cash.

It's a hard choice. I ended up spending my $200 on 36 molding planes!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, you're welcome anytime.
Let me know when you're coming so I can have a bottle in my hand and my gun loaded. You know, just in case.

Seriously though, if you ever find yourself coming through the great state of Mississippi, you're always welcome to stop by for a cup of coffee. I love showing people around my shop and telling more of my tales.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, any of the choices you listed would be good buys in my opinion. Well, except for the jointer. I had one and got rid of it before it completely rusted down. I know some people say they are absolutely necessary, but for my purposes, it never got turned on. It mostly became a catch-all, and that's something I've tried to keep out of the shop, or I habitually pile everything on them.
I would suggest a planer if you're talking ab out a lunchbox type like the one I have. I never thought I needed one until I bought one. Now I don't know how I lived without it.

Worksharp.
I'd love to have one for getting badly messed up tools to a useable state before using my oil stones, but I don't think they are absolutely necessary. 
Before anyone jumps on me, I'm talking want versus need. Notice I said up front that I'd love to have one.

Next category.
Clamps. Clamps. Clamps. Clamps.
You can never have enough clamps.
Did I say clamps?

Hand planes.
I do not know enough on the subject to advise. I hope to one day though.

Expendables.
Hell. I could spend your whole budget on that. I was figuring up in my head just today that it's getting about time to shell out about a hundred bucks just on my regular (about twice a year) order of scroll saw blades.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone else, GOOD EVENING.
I am so glad to be at the house now.
I've been doing repetitive work on slats and cleats all day.
200 slats.
400 cleats.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I use my jointer as much as any major tool except the table saw. While a planer can be used to flatten boards, it requires special jigs and a lot of hassle. It works in a pinch, and if I had to choose between the two, I'd get the planer first. But a jointer is one tool I would not want to live without.

The reason I love my jointer is because I like to use rough sawn stock. I also like to resaw firewood into boards. If you dry any wood yourself, it will cup and bend. A jointer makes unusable wood as good as new.

Like I said before, the same thing can be done with hand planes. But it's all work, so if you do a lot of it, you'll want power. A planer and jig setup can get you by nicely until you can afford a jointer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow conspirators.
Thank goodness the anti side effects meds have kicked in and I'm we;; om my way back. The numbness and swelling in my legs and feet has subsided and my head is clearing especially my sense of balance. I have been up on my feet today and shuffling around, my mouth is still sore but I can handle that.
I will be up late tonight helping Sandra with her garage sale which is on Friday/Saturday.
It is good be coming out of the fog and I hope to insult all of you royally within the next few days - 'cos you deserve it.


----------



## superdav721

Yank to me it boils down to need and want. What are you doing in your shop you say to yourself "I need a ?" A fine square, dado stack, marking gauge, fine set of chisels a hvlp sprayer and so on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Even if you have an inexpensive 6" jointer like this one http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Jointer-Joiner-Planer-10000rp/dp/B002CWZX1U/ref=sr_1_51?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1332295247&sr=1-51, it beats the heck out hand planing.


----------



## superdav721

I still love you anyway Roger.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the input guys…

Planer - for all the reasons you guys gave
Planes - I only have two and I'm getting more comfortable using the #4 smoother and I would like more
WorkSharp - combined with using plane(s) more along with my chisels I would really like keeping them sharp easier
Expendables - cause they're…..ummmm….expendable
Clamps - cause you can never have enough


----------



## superdav721

Shop stool, with flames


----------



## DamnYankee

Good to hear you're up and moving Rex.

SD - I don't know what I NEED right now… I almost need what I listed though


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And now if you will excuse me gentlemen I must go help Sandra with her signs and stuff for the sales as she is panicking. I may or may not be back this evening, but just know I am well on the mend, and a good deal of thanks to you guys for your support.


----------



## DamnYankee

Or I could go for a flat panel TV


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Rex, we deserve it. 
Good to see you up and around.


----------



## superdav721

A whole slab of porter house steaks cut 1 1/2 thick


----------



## superdav721

mmm









mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DamnYankee

Sold!


----------



## superdav721

Its mine you get your own. 
Dang, now I got to go find a snack.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It looks overcooked.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't wait Rex.
Some of us are still praying for you every day to come back strong and ornerier than ever.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

i have to explain how to cook my steak anytime I go to a restaurant and order one.
Throw it on the grill.
Count to three quickly.
Flip it.
Turn around and get a plate.
Put it on the plate and bring it to me.


----------



## superdav721

William I like mine the same way but did you know it is state law they have to cook it for 60 seconds on each side.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I didn't know that.
The only place in town that has decent steak anymore is Garfield's. I find that if I warn them beforehand that I'll send it back if it aint right, I get it the way I want it.
Extra rare, as in bloody, A1 steaksauce, and I'm in heaven.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to bed guys.
I'm pooped.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## superdav721

We might have to go visit this Garfield's on day. On me!


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

Watching the news. I'll be back.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Randy.


----------



## superdav721

All is well and the night is quiet. 
~
Most of us are off to bed. 
~
Some of us are out of town
~
A few are out of our heads
~
Rex is back and David too
~
Come join in and don't be blue
~
WOOD
~
May you all never get sawdust in your shorts
~
Good Night!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Can I go to dinner at Garfield's also. I like my steak med-rare, or just raw ground beef.

My old hangout used to be called Garfield's, I wood probably feel right at home.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, need to call it a night.

Nothing but sunshine, 85*, and backpack blowers are on tap for tomorrow. A good day ahead!!!

Good night all ya'll.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, What time is it anyway? Would that be Indiana or Missouri? Had a busy day today. Helped my Sister a while at her coffee shop and night club. Went to dinner at Gilley's, Then took in a show called* It*. Not sure what is in store for tomorrow, but I guess I'd better go to bed so I can find out…..

Night all y'all…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is on and the dishes are washed, at least in the dishwasher, Miss Julie is coming home today so I gotta throw all the extra 'ladies' out and clean the mess up before I go to work. She sent me a dozen white carnations and had them delivered at work. I work in a factory that employs 500 or so and they always deliver stuff to recieving which is at the very back of the plant. I work in the office which in the very front so I had to walk the whole length of the plant, 200 yards or so, carrying these flowers she sent me. Yesterday, I had been married to that woman for thirty one years. It really does just keep getting better. Oh, we had our anniversary dinner on Sat before she left.

It has been so warm here I have been doing lots of yard work and there is a lot that has to be done this year. I probably should post this over in the garden place, but we are chatting over coffee. I have several plants that have been in the nursery area that I have moved out to their permanent home. I think I might take the camera and do a tour of the homestead.

My coffee is almost gone and I have to go about my morning chores.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' everyone,

Coffee & the news is on, me….a little off!!!

Marty,
Drinking your sister's profits is not really considered "helping"!!!!

Rex,
You say you are feeling better. That's great to hear. Now, get back to work you slacker!!!

I must down my coffee, so as to have another cup, pack my lunch and such, before I head out the door.

Hope those in the path of the rain storms comes through unscathed!!!!

Gotta go….......


----------



## superdav721

Marty I hop you are have a bit of fun with your sister.
Randy come on in, you can go to.
Ham I can just see you walking though that plant floor. That is great, and funny. Your co workers should be pokin your ribs on that one for a while.
Well is it off to work. I do I T for a school district. I never know what I will be doing, that part I like. I could be behind a computer, on a ladder, on a pole, on a roof or riding around in a truck. I have been there long enough that the guys come ask me to fix the weird problems. There is nothing more fun to walk up to a problem and help a young feller out. I have 28 schools, 20,000 students and 3,000 employes. We do it all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- If you are someone who makes projects one at a time without a time crunch… I say go with the hand planes. Working with hand tools is a healthy addiction. If I could, I would sell every power tool in my shop (except a band saw because resawing with a hand saw is just nuts). If I had the time, Id use hand planes to prepare all of my stock and forget the jointer and planer.

Buy a good set of Stanleys. The basic set is the #3,4,5,6 & 7, a regular block plane and a low angle block plane. All of these can be had for pretty cheap if you are willing to restore them yourself. If you work with a lot of large stock, you may want a #8 instead of a #7. The #3 and the #6 are not vital, but I like them. You should also have a scrub plane like the #40 or a wooden alternative, and a good shoulder plane.

Another option is to go to LeeValley.com and look through their entire catalog. Put everything you like on your wish list and then narrow it down to what you can afford!

*As for steaks… *I used to be a vegetarian. I never liked steak very much. One day I just decided I liked it, and I liked it rare. Just take the chill off it and put it on the plate. Then I got food poisoning. You only have to get that once to know you NEVER want to get it again. No more rare meat for me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning….posting stats coming up


----------



## DamnYankee

Here ya go (wanted to kick it up to an een 5,700 here)
Hand Planes = 11,301 for an average of 32.3 posts per day
Stumpy's Nubs = 5,700 for an average of 45.6 psots per day
Intersection = 5,601 or about 420 days


----------



## DamnYankee

*Stumpy *- Thanks for the input. As you coverd in your blog about "hard to spend money" I find I am increasingly at that point with my woodworking tools & equipment.

I don't NEED much more than what I have, or at least I don't think so. As many have said with their experiences, I regularly get/use a tool I've never used before and then wonder how I survived without it. My most recent is my bandsaw (and my bandsaw ain't so good).

I would like more planes, but I am only now getting comfortable with using my #4 (which is really all I have that I use). I have a 21" transitional plane (Jack Plane?) that I haven't really used yet.

My approach to spending at the woodworking show is:
- generally do not buy anything I can't readilly buy at say Lowe's or Home Depot (which I can do with the planer), unless it is significantly cheaper. 
- avoid buying what I can get from my almost lost local Woodcraft, blade supplier, etc.
- in the past what I've usually ended up with is jig making materials - knobs, track, etc because they are extremely cheaper than buyng on line or at Woodcraft


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Happy anniversary Ham.
The sun is shining and the birds are singing and Sandra has noted my de-fogging and commandeered me for garage sale preparations, yikes I feel a relapse coming on.
Got some really good coffee this morning with Baileys in it. mmmmmm
I'm walking, got my head cleared and able to do stuff, so it is a very good morning indeed. I am now a hairless creature, not a hair on my body, even checked my privates - I'm a smooth dude.


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger Clark aka Rex aka Mr Clean


----------



## DamnYankee

Look at this way Rex, saving a lot of money on razors, shampoo, combs, etc


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I miss my eyebrows


----------



## superdav721

Smooth Dude I can't stop laughing.Thats one hell of a way to not to have to pay your barber. I sorry that's funny. And that's good medicine.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now I'm folliclely challenged as well …... just what I needed, what do you think about paste wax?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra says she will plant Chia Seeds in my head.


----------



## DS

G'morn… First thing I read was something about a new Chia Rex head…
I think I missed sumthin'...

Been working on my pool all week trying to get it ready for this summer.
(About two weeks out here in AZ)

What a money pit. $60 for two light bulbs with gaskets!
There there's the pump rental, new cartridge filters, replacement tiles for some repairs, the water bill after I fill it up, start up chemicals… e-gads!

I'm sure I will be enjoying the pool, but I coulda' bought a nice tool for 5 bills instead of all this stuff.


----------



## DamnYankee

Chia Rex


----------



## geoscann

Yank you have way to much time on your hands. poor ol rex. it is funny.


----------



## superdav721

Yall stop. Now all I could think about was some thousand island dressing pouring over Rex's head.


----------



## geoscann

Dave now thats jist mean. poor ol rex.


----------



## DS

That's *MR.* Chia Rex to you… heheh


----------



## superdav721

Geo he is more than able to toss it back at us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
No razor stuble in the sink! No hair clogging the drain! That ain't all bad.

Perhaps a "Tootsie Roll", inorder to impersonate Telly Savalas!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS251,
When's the pool party????

What I did for a pool party:
Took a kiddie wading pool, filled with Ice, inserted beers.
The women that showed up in bikinis were (slightly) upset, I SURE wasn't!!!!


----------



## superdav721

William is without power hand sanding by lantern light in his shop. He is happy as a Lark. He has coffee to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for that update Super!
I meant to ask how everyone in MS was doing with the weather & tornado warnings. Glad to know he is better than fine!!!


----------



## superdav721

We had 3 schools in jeopardy. We were under a tornado watch at 2:00. some cars were pushed around in parking lots. power lines down, all the usual stuff.


----------



## DS

Except for this freak winter storm recently, the weather has been fairly warm. (upper 80's)
By tax day it could be in the mid 90's.

I have a 30,000 BTU natural gas heater, so we can get an early start to the season if we want. (Another money pit by way of the gas bill)

Pool party directly after that-provided I get the repairs done, the water filled up and the chemicals balanced and we aren't in the poor house by then. heheheh


----------



## HamS

Good evening friends,

The guys in the foundry were the worst, but foundry guys are a bit off anyway. I took a half day vacation today and did quite a bit of yard work. The soil is dry enough to till well and I am making good headway with getting things prepped to grow. Think I will post in the garden area. I will cross link it so I stay out of trouble with the wooden heart police.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody OK down there Dave?


----------



## superdav721

Yep the roads are flooded about 10 miles east of here. William was in the dark. It blew my dog pin roof off. But my wood is safe


----------



## boxcarmarty

sittin here at the club and heard about the storms down there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

voices of glory just got off stage, very talented kids…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Your welcome to come to Vermont & do some yardwork. I only got 75 to maintain. You'd like that woodn't ya???

Marty,
How's the coffee/Burlesque House doing???

Dave,
Is that first pic of you as a child???

Rex,
I'd swing by your garage sale, but I don't need a garage!!!

William,
I know you can't see this post, but keep an eye out for them shop ninjas. They like to come out in the dark!!!

DY,
"Random Thoughts and Ideas" are all I get!

DS251,
Is your pool party; BYOB or "Open Bar"


> ?


 What's on the menu???

GEO,
Relax, Rex can take & dish it out. We tease/pick on everybody equally around here. Tomorrow is mock GEO day!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Sounds nice Marty. There is so much good music up there. When I was 6 my dad had a stroke, he had to retire. Then when I got out of school for the summer we would load up in the camper and go on a 3 month vacation. I stayed once for 2 1/2 months at Bull shoals. It was great. 1051 miles of shoreline. We actually own an acre up in north Arkansas. Marty there are no mosquitoes up there Take a ride around HWY 7 the old whiskey run. Its beautiful and curvvvvvvy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I decided that i'll plant some chia seeds in my groan area and see what happens. Sandra said no to an Elvis wig, and I have been working my nuts off today with this garage sale crap. I am totally shagged out. Going to take a break to eat something, then i'll be back amongst you hairy bastards.


----------



## superdav721

Just call me cousin IT


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to call it a day, or a night as the case may be.
I trust & hope William is doing well.
Super, I hope the worst is behind you.
Rex, steal the money from the yard sale & but a proper toupee!
Marty, keep enjoying your vaca.
Patron, Where did you go????
DY, don't cheap out about tools/machines at the WW show, buy whatever I need!!!
Ham, brew extra coffe, as I'm gonna NEED it!!!
Everyone else, think *WOOD*!!!

ME; ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Good night Randy.


----------



## devann

Hello fellows, lots of reading to keep up with y'all.

Roger, I always thought you were a smooth character anyway. Glad to hear you up for a garage sell with the little lady. Are there any tools in your garage sell?
I don't know if I'd use any chia seeds. Stay smooth, you'll get more action.

Hi Dave, I see you took up MsDebbie's challenge 12 offer. Nice box.


----------



## superdav721

Darrell that was a double bevel dovetail. It took me forever just to lay to out. Chad Stanton had one on his site. I went over there to ask a question or two and it was gone. He had pulled it for an upcoming American Woodworker mag. I had to wait for the cotton picking magazine to come out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OMG Where is everyone? Good morning phantom members.
I finished the garment rack, yesterday , well it was not finished to my liking, but Sandra wanted something quick and dirty. I did end up putting 6 wheels on it and half of it is just bare 2×4s - it looks horrible, but the lumber will come on handy after this garage sale.
Today will be just one big PANIC.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goe, thanks for your concern, but these guys are my friends, so we can insult each other all day and be amused. The one thing you will find out is that this group of misfits will go out to bat for you anytime.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning stats (hey I've still got a few minutes left to "morning")...

Hand Planes = 11,368 for an average of 32.4 posts per day
Stumpy Nubs = 5,739 for an average of 45.5 posts per day
Intercept = 5,629 or about 428 days


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Yanks-* You should average from when we all started regularly chatting on this thread. For the first couple of weeks it was busy here, but then for a month or so, while the contest was going on, there was little posting here. I bet if you began with the week before the contest and averaged from there you'd see that we are making a lot more than 45 posts per day, and we will overtake the HPOYD thread a lot sooner than you predict…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Careful with the term "yanks", there's folks here south of the Mason Dixon. You can call us idiots, misfits or anything else, but not Yanks, thank you.


----------



## DS

DIY, it's hard to think ahead to the party with the condition things are in right now. I'll get back to you after this weekend. The goal is to fill er up before saturday. We'll see how it goes. Right now it is a huge mess.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - I am not only a 'yank' but I is a "Damn Yankee Carpetbagger" who came south and took up with a southern belle.

Or as I sometimes call myself, a born-again southerner.

*Stumpy *- got a particular date in mind?


----------



## DamnYankee

Is there any way to get to the beginning without clicking "previous 30" all the way back?


----------



## superdav721

I am going to buy 3 tubafore's after work. I need practice stock.

Hey everybody William has his power back. He sanded 400 thingies by hand, dang near in the dark. Hard core I tell you hard core.
I would have found a book and a good chair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

hey SD check out my post in A!Jims Fume Topic,


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi there all ya'll.

DY,
If you don't "Sign In" , you should be taken to the begining. I would think.

DS251,
Arizona is quite the haul from Vermont. You can go ahead & start the party without me, maybe I'll get a "StarTrek" transporter by then & "materialize!!!

Rex,
Don't get TOO productive, the Miss' may just assign more tasks that keep you out of the shop.

Super & William,
Sounds like you made it through the storms relatively unscathed. That's GREAT news.

Marty,
We need a vaca update!!!

Another day of back pack blowing & garden bed edging has ended. Now I'm kicking back with a cold one! As Stumpy says; I've earned it!!! Hangin' @ my "Foodie Fiends" this evening, for a great home cooked meal & some socializing. I'll check in later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening all, Randy, the update is wet and cool. There's nicer weather at home. Went to Lamberts for lunch today. Anyone not familier with them, You order a meal that you want to take home with you 'cuz you're gonna fill up on the extras that they bring around. They also toss rolls at ya. If you can't catch them then you can't have one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' at the club now. I got my corner table, an ice tea, laptop, and waitin for the show to start. Just a jam session tonight. Anybody can go on stage and join in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That sounds like an enjoyable evening/night.

Rex,
I looked at your "FUME" post. Good to see that your are back to being yourself, I THINK!!! I hate it when the jet stream blows from the Southwest towards the Northeast. At least I know whom to blame now!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* You need to plan a vaca down here, You'll fit right in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention there is a recording studio here too???


----------



## DamnYankee

I know some have found it already but here is a Stumpy inspired blog I started
http://lumberjocks.com/DYankee/blog/29023


----------



## devann

Roger, don't you have a fart fan? or at least put a vent pipe in your outhouse.


----------



## superdav721

Rex I [email protected] near swallowed my tongue.
"I usually try to hold my breath and get out of the bathroom as quick as I can, shut the door tight and wait to see what poor sucker goes in next."


----------



## DamnYankee

We should all know by now that Rex just ain't right!

yeah yeah…take's one to know one….take that from an expert in the field….blah blah blah


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm alive and well folks. I know, I'll wait until you all get over your dissappointment before I continue.

.

.

.

Ok, ya'll over it now?
I had a very peaceful time in the shop yesterday evening.
Between the wife and I, we finished sanding all four hundred cleats with no power. I thought about starting on the slats too, but it was getting late and I needed to cook supper and heat water for bathes. Thank goodness I'm one of those suvival nuts that has plenty of coleman lanterns, coleman stoves, and butane cookers. 
At one point, I was texting SuperD. He suggested I hum dixie. Then I stopped and noticed how quite it had really gotten. I had scared away every dog, bird, and squirrel in a five mile radius. 
So I enjoyed my evening. I enjoyed it so much that I think I am going to start unplugging from time to time on purpose.

I hope you all are doing well. 
I am now online again.
I have coffee.
I have cigarettes.
I cleared my head with a quite evening.
I have Metallica playing in my ear buds.
I have my wife at home tonight (she goes back to work tomorrow night)
I spoke with my Mom yesterday, and my two sons that do not live at home. 
Life is good.
Every day above ground is a blessing in disguise if we are willing to make the most of it.


----------



## superdav721

Crap there goes the neighborhood


----------



## superdav721

Marty you sound relaxed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had to come back here to keep form posting on Jim's blog entry. I wouldn't want to upset those guys over there.
I wouldn't do that in our bathroom.
I have been know though to go use the bathroom in my daughter's room just before she gets home from school.
She has learned to hold her nose if she comes in and notices her bathroom door shut.
I thought I was the only one over about fourteen who found that to be funny as hell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good music…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you recon anyone would notice if I pulled a flasc out of my pocket???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Only one way to find out Marty.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY I owe this to you (the logging out did take me to the beginning). this was made easier by the fact that the submission cut off date was exactly 60 days ago….so if I only count the SN posting numbers since 22 jan (60 days ago) our stats are as follows

HP = 11,407 for an average of 32.4 posts per day
SN = 5,341 for an average of 89.0 posts per day
intersect = 6,066 or about 107 days


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a big difference Rob…..


----------



## DamnYankee

In the 127 days this blog has run we've posted 5763 posts, 421 during the first 67 days leading up to the contest, 5762 in the last 60 days after the contest….we might need a life….either that or we got one because of the contest. Stumpy, this should bring a tear to your eye bringing such geographically separated misfits together so they can share their saw dust dependent lives with each other.


----------



## superdav721

Slow down Rob to many sylabills us *********************************** cant sipher that many letters jammed together.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I told someone a while back that this thread was a win-win for everyone.
It gives us all a place to just take it easy every evening.
And it keeps people like me from constantly going off topic on everyone else's threads.

I have grown to look forward to checking in here every evening though. I don't have a life outside of family, medical issues, and my shop. 
I'll let ya'll in on a secret. 
Ask KTMM and SuperD how many times they've visited me in the last year. If they can remember the exact count, that is how visits I've had total from friends in the last year.
So I guess I fall into the don't have a life category.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - we done posted a whole bunch more in last two months than the two months before the contest closed.


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually I look forward to checking in as well. It's a bit rare lately I have time to do so in the evenings. the set is about done, and my wife had a meeting at church this evening so I couldn't work on the set long anyhow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

That reminds me of something I wanted to share.

One of the dad's working on the set this year (I mentioned him before) is having loads of fun working with the theater design types. I've known him for years, his oldest is in my youngest class, but she;s not interested in theater, his younger son is, which is why this is his first year volunteering with the set construction. He owns his own electrical business - utility, absolutely no residential! What is so funny is that he is all set to build what the set designers want, except (as Ham and DIY may attest to) is that theater set designers don't know what they want. So the other evening we were getting clued in on a particular set piece and the dimensions that were wanted. the set designer said the piece needed to be 7-feet-ish tall. After the designer left he turned to me and asked "how long is an "ish"?"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm laughing because I know a guy that is constantly using "ish" foor times. He'll say something like, "I'll be there around fivish". 
Around fivish?
I'll plan to eat around four just to mess with him. I wasn't sure. I thought "around fivish" means an hour earlier since noone explained "ish" to me.

Maybe this is why I don't have many friends.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I think I'm chasing you around LJs tonight.

Anyway night night, gotta woodworking show to go to tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I forget Yank.
Your package will be in the mail either Saturday or Monday.
I'll be getting some money tomorrow evening.
They were talking about closing the mail office here on Saturdays.
If they're open Saturday, so be it, if not, Monday.


----------



## superdav721

Wood working show. Pictures and pictures and pictures.


----------



## superdav721

Off to the shop to smoke and play with my new beading plane. new to me. Its 175 years old


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And more pictures.


----------



## superdav721

I just checked my rain gauge 4.75 inches in a day and a half.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have been saying we needed more rain. I didn't mean we needed it all at once.


----------



## boxcarmarty

So I can blame you for all of this rain William…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No. It was a poor joke at best.
We've had some of the craziest weather lately.
I don't want it. 
You don't want it.
Let's send it to someone.
REX!


----------



## superdav721

Rex sent it to us….


----------



## devann

Hello fellers,

william, you live in Tupelo and don't have one of them Tom Sawyer rafts?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back. Can't get rid of me that easily!!!

I too look forward to our evening online (dare I say) chats. I've heard bad things happening in some chat rooms!!!

Rain, precipitation in any form really, IS my job security. However it can be feast or famine. Too much and work is long & miserable. Too little & I get paid time off. Suffice it to say; Precipitation, can't live with it, can't live without it!!!

I need to surf this here site & some others. Back in a bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, you can have it all for now then. We've had enough for a while.
I seen something yesterday that I had never seen around here. The rain had started coming so fast that Pemberton Blvd started flooding. Ok, that part is normal. However, it usually doesn't flood to the point that I seen yesterday. A jeep cherokee was making it's way down the street with water lapping halfway up the grill on the front.


----------



## devann

Dave , the ponds are full. water is running over the spillways headin for the lakes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Devann,
I live in Vicksburg. I'm ways south of Tupelo.
I do have a ten foot boat. I love on top of a big hill though. I only use the boat if I plan on going fishing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, After my place flooded a few years ago, I sold my ten footer and bought a 24 footer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing like sitting around on a saturday morning drinking coffee. Look out the window and see water at your doorstep…..


----------



## superdav721

Darell we had a flood here in 79. My brother worked for a local tv station. He came and got my dad's boat. We road it inside our capitol's coliseum. That was something I never will forget. Mississippi is considered sub tropical. I have seen 6 inches of rain here in a day. I believe it has something to do with the Mississippi river. When a storm crosses over it, the bottom falls out of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why I insist on living atop a hill.
I grew up in Vicksburg. I have had to leave my home enough by way of boat in my life.
Nowadays, I keep enough stable good around that, short of something of biblical proportions, I wait it out, survive, and watch till the waters go back down.

I keep…...
Upwards of fifty gallons of drinking water.
Enough food for a month.
Five gallons of butant (plus cookers)
Ten gallons Coleman fuel (plus cookes ans lanterns)
First aid supplies.
Tents (for when the roof blows off)
Cots (for when it takes the beds too)
And when all else fails…....
The boat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're gettin' out the fiddles. Everybody stomp your foot…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Me and Super are *********************************************.
We're getting out the accordians and banjos.
Get your musical instruments right.


----------



## superdav721

Enjoy Marty, I wish I wuz there.


----------



## devann

William, and a fiddle too?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I coudn't just give him that one Devann.
And a fiddle too!
But don't forget a jug and a washboard as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The jug isn't empty yet…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey William I just went to Branson MO and it was great. If you don't believe me ask Marty. At the Night Light Beacon Christian Club and listened to Amazing Grace.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He sat right here at my table…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I hope ya'll's are having a blast.
As for me, I'm off to bed.
Everyone have a great evening.
I hope the lights stay on and I can talk with you all again tomorrow night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night William


----------



## devann

Yeah William, you mentioned being a *********************************** in Mississippi. I remember my time in south Louisiana, them folks love the fiddle and the squeezebox. Lot's of good things to eat too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna get off here and head back to the house…..


----------



## superdav721

good night everyone.


----------



## devann

goodnite y'all


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Ya can't go to bed!!! I am! Marty's on Vaca! He & I elected you to do the wrap up as you took last night of from posting!!!

I gotta go. 5:30am, comes quick!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Nytol!!!

IIIII'm outta here also.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, Peace at last now that the Fiddle, banjo and Arcadian drone has finished sounded like a Ball race - That's a cat with 20yds start on a vet.
Garage sales SUCK. WE are still at it @ 1pm in the morning, this is worse than all my side effects combined ….. oh for a lobotomy.
Sleep one sawdust peasants, dream of those nasty splinters invading your privates like a cherry on a toothpick.
Yes the morning awaits for the Grand Opening of the Garage Sale for 2 whole days of boredom, exasperation and thoughts of suicide.
To top it all, my SS check did not arrive at the bank, so either I am dead or they have me listed as a millionaire. That's going to be fun finding out what has happened to it, I'll call Obama first thing in the morning about it.

I must now go and get about 4 hours sleep until the "fun" begins, if you don't hear from me tomorrow, don'y worry, I've probably been sold at the garage sale.
This going to be Hell.


----------



## HamS

Good morning fellow denizens of the Mumpy Sumps Stomp.

The coffee is on an the morning is nigh. One more day of earning my daily bread helping water get into your house and then on to the real life, making shavings fly. Although I think this time I am going to be laying stone on the floor. It will be moving furniture etc at the start becasue where the stone has to go is covered with bookshelves and dressers and other assorted stuff. The stone arrived from Vermont yesterday. Fortunately, they allow us to have personal deliveries to the dock at work. If the shipment had to go to a residential address without a dock It would have cost $75 more.

Another thing arrived yesterday and Miss J did not see it before it disappeared into the shop. It is a set of chisels from traditional woodworker. A proper review will have to wait until I get things a bit organized in the shop, but I think I will be happy with them as soon as I hone them. The edges are nice and straight and clean but it is amazing what the difference just a little time on the glass makes. First impression was pretty good, but there was a varnish or something that I really would rather they don't put on the steel.

Time for my second cup and to see if Miss J is stirring.


----------



## superdav721

Good morning all.
Ham I am interested in seeing the review of your chisels. And one more thing I can not get the image out of my head of you walking across that plant with flowers. That was funny, not as funny as Rex but dang near. Good luck on you floor. Get some good help moving the furniture, don't strain your back before you strain your knees.


----------



## HamS

Too late on the back, I had to unload the stone from the van. I know, lift with the legs and I did all that, but 1,000 lbs is 1,000 pounds even if it is packed 42 lbs to the box. I have these scooter pads made out of uhd plastic that will let the furniture slide instead of having to lift it. The problem with doing flooring is not so much the knees or the back, it is getting up after you have done the section you are working on. I have learned to keep a step ladder handy where I can reach it because it helps a lot to have something sturdy to help yourself up with.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- I know you are supposed to lift with the legs. But who actually does that? It's so much easier to lift awkwardly and rip something. I know because I just carried my big drill press up a set of steps. Yes, I am rearranging again. It's a disease!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*By the way…* I just had a nice chat with Matthias Wendal from Woodgears about my box joint jig. He posted it on his Facebook page. It's nice to be recognized by the king of homemade tools!


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy i watch matthias site as much as i watch yours and steve marins a great free exchange of ideas. I really hope that in the future. you guys keep doing what your doing. I very much enjoy it.

stumpy on Craigslist flint mi. under tools theres a nice pc router kit. in mt morris


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## superdav721

Now that made my Friday. Bull S&!$


----------



## HamS

Glad to see you gettin back to what passes for normal Rex. At the risk of offending the PG police I wonder what the etomology of the slang Brit term to roger is? I mean who was the original Roger? I ran across that in a book I was reading and thought aboutn the impact culture has on words. There are several that just don't translate as swear words in a different dialect that are pretty offensive in others.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Roger de Coverly


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Roger is used in Morse code and and radio chatter …...... Roger and out, means - I understand and finished transmission. It can also mean - I am receiving or I hear you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now that I have chis planted in my head, this comes out.

Chia, or Salvia hispanica L, is a member of the mint family from Mexico and South America. The flowering plant can sprout in a matter of days, but chia's appeal is in the nutritional punch of its tiny seeds.

With more omega-3 fatty acids than salmon, a wealth of antioxidants and minerals, a complete source of protein and more fibre than flax seed, the seeds have been dubbed a "dieter's dream", "the running food", "a miracle", and "the ultimate super food", by advocates and athletes.

Continue reading the main story
What's in 100g of chia?
Protein: 20.7g
Fat: 32.8g
Carbohydrate: 41.8g
(of which fibre is 41.2g)
Calcium: 714mg
Iron: 16.4mg
Niacin (B3): 613mg
Thiamine (B1): 0.18mg
Riboflavin (B2): 0.04mg
Source: Nutritional Science Research Institute

To some the seeds taste utterly bland, but to others there is a slight nutty flavour. It also can seem expensive compared with other seeds and nuts.

In the UK, the seeds are only currently allowed for sale as a bread ingredient, but over the next few weeks, the Advisory Committee on Novel Foods and Processes is poised to allow chia seeds in a wide variety of products including baked goods, breakfast cereals and nut and seed mixes.

Elsewhere in the world, chia-seed products have been springing up over the past few years. In 2011, 72 new chia products hit the market and 28 new chia foods are already out this year, according to research group Mintel. Compare that with only seven new chia products for all of 2006 and you get a sense of its growing popularity.

The US is particularly infatuated with the seed, introducing 21 new chia items in 2011 and 13 in 2012. It's in sweets, snack foods, seasonings, yogurt and even baby food.

To chia cheerleaders the seeds do no wrong. They claim chia reduces inflammation, improves heart health, and stabilises blood sugar levels. A few tablespoons are touted as remedying just about anything - without any ill effects

Continue reading the main story
Health food crazes
Goji berries: The Himalayan fruit is hyped as a "fruit Viagra" and "cellulite-busting" superfood
Kombucha: The fermented tea is touted as a tonic for digestion problems, hair loss and other ailments
Acai berries: Advocates claim the palm tree fruit cleanses the colon, prevents cancer and boosts weight loss
Wheatgrass shots: The concentrated juice made of young wheat plant shoots is purported to have curative properties, particularly for digestion
So is this new superfood all it's cracked up to be?

"In terms of nutritional content, a tablespoon of chia is like a smoothie made from salmon, spinach and human growth hormone," writes Christopher McDougall in Born to Run, the bestselling book about an ultra-distance running tribe in Mexico who fuel their epic jaunts with the seeds. The book is credited with shining the spotlight on chia as food for athletes.

"If you had to pick just one desert-island food, you couldn't do much better than chia, at least if you were interested in building muscle, lowering cholesterol, and reducing your risk of heart disease; after a few months on the chia diet, you could probably swim home," McDougall adds.

Wayne Coates, co-author of Chia: Rediscovering a Forgotten Crop of the Aztecs, agrees. The University of Arizona professor started experimenting with the seeds in South America more than 20 years ago as part of a project to identify alternative crops for farmers in Argentina. He then started cultivating the seeds commercially.

Wheatgrass juice is not a craze enjoyed by everybody
"I hate to call it a miracle food because there are too many miracles that turn out not to be, but it almost is. Literally, you could live on this stuff because it's pretty much everything you need," Coates says.

Looks like my head has become farm land …....I'm a grower, gonna make my fortune.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Holy cow *Rex*! You sold all your tools to make room for a garage sale!

I felt so bad that I bought you a new hand plane. I hope you like it… it's a bit… vintage… but what a price!


----------



## geoscann

HEY ck out the woodworking for mere mortals. steve built a neat router lift it looks good and was pretty simple to make.

STUMPY did you see Craigslist flint a pc router kit for sale in mt. morris


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay - day one of woodworking show….
Not quite as big as last year…DeWalt and Lee-Valley not present. Did some window shopping to deside what to buy tomorrow.
As I was leaving I realized I was near the DeWalt outlet/refurb center so I went to see what I could see (hadn't been before) and ended up with a refurbed planner


----------



## DIYaholic

Today is NOT my Friday!!! Tomorrow is another work day. Should only be half a day though. Then it will be the weekend. I also need to work on a few company administative tasks TONIGHT!!!

Rex,
I had a garage sale once. Never sold a single item! Could have been either a product or a marketing error.
Items for sale:
Used paint, came in the shape of a house.
Batteries, but they weren't included.
Instant water, just add water.
Used socks & underwear, clean without holes.

Work to be done. I'll be back!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vaca is winding down to the final hours. Be heading out in the morning for the trip home. Talked to my Daughter ealier. She said they are having some bad storms up there tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night club is packed tonight. I even had to work a little bit.


----------



## superdav721

Hey everybody, the wife is off to sleep and I am going to sneak out to the shop for a bit. Back in a bit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm gonna tell SD


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who are you telling on T-Rex???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sorry the vaca is coming to an end.

Rex,
Good luck with tour garage sale.

SuperD,
Slipping away for a midnight rendezvous…...you're a BAD boy!!!

I'm beat. I'm going to log off & watch "This Old House" & Tommy Mac, then pass out!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box: SD's wife….SD is sneeking out of the house.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off now to do more stuff to get ready for Tomorrow's sale.
I think I'll take up woodworking instead of this garage sale rubbish ….... I can see it now….......Le Plane,...Le Plane…....Goodnight Herve and Ricardo, goodnight Gracy, goodnight all Blunderjocks wherever you may be (even N of the Mason Dixon), Yes the South will rise again, the grass will be green again and there will always be a tomorrow ….....Frankly my dear, I give a Damn….........goodnight John Boy, don't keep the light on for me, I'm staying at motel 3 tonight - it's cheaper and they throw in breakfast through the bars …........ goodnight everyone I have forgot and those yet unborn and those lying in funeral homes only having a sheet over them in the cold night….oh yes and goodnight William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave keeps sneaking over here to the club with me…..


----------



## superdav721

Ok two hours in the shop and I am closer to ripping these things out. I have to get the tenon width correct.
Not bad for a tubafore


----------



## superdav721

Thats all saw and plane work


----------



## HamS

Forgive me Father I have sinned. I have fallen in with evil companions who ply me with tales of endless bliss creating shavings from the wood of the trees you have blessed us with. I have tasted of the tree of hand planes and quality chisels and I now lusteth after the tools that are my neighbors, and my neighbors skills. I don't know about his handmaiden, but I know about his hand plane and she is sweet. I have forsaken the duties that thou has set before me in the care of the shelter thou hast blessed me with and I have lingered long in the shop playing with the tools of the hand and my repair jobs and floor laying has been forsaken for the sensual pleasure of the sharp edge and the silken wood curl. I shall do the appropriate penance and sand and finish the drywall task thou hast set in my path …. tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Tomorrow I finish building Kansas/Oz (I hope) and work the woodworking clubs booth at the show


----------



## superdav721

Ham that was quotable. WOW
Rob where is Toto?


----------



## HamS

Good morning gentlemen,

The coffee is on the biscuits are in the oven and I am rested. Before me lies a day of laber, but honest laber is a blessing allin and of itself. Last night I played hookie from my duty and played in the shop with my new toys. A full review is going to have to wait until I can devote a night to sharpening, but the Groz #4 is pretty good for 15 bucks and the low angle block is a real good plane. Now, I am not an expert on the use of hand planes, so it is possible that these are functional but crap compared to the LN planes. In a little bit I will be going to visit with dad and he has told me he would like me to help clean out some of what was left from grandpa's shop. I suspect there are some good planes in that task. I know for sure there is a nice wooden body plane and there used to be a long Stanley jointer. I don't know whether or not that is still there as my uncles and cousins got some of grandpa's tools. That is okay with me because my cousins will be using them and not ptting them on display on the wall.

Not far from me over in Ohio is the Sauder Museum. This is the flat pack particle board and paper furniture people. They have a real extensive collections on tools and machines that opened the west to settlement. The place is fascinating not only to see all the machines, but there are many examples of 'Stumpy Nubbs Engineering'. We called it field expedient modifications in the army when we changed something to make it work better or developed our own tool to meet the challenge. We (Stumpy Types) think of a solution to a problem, engineer a workable solution, and try to figure out out to make it repeatable and do less work. That is the nub of the Stumpy engineering and it is exactly what was on display at the Sauder Museum. I was amazed at how many machines we use were invented in garages or farm machine shops.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I would like to see that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
It was a short day at the "real work" shop. Remove a salt spreader, clean & store a few winter tools/machines. I still have some admin work to do today along with some household chores.

Ham,
I thought about this after I logged off last night. What stone are you laying for your floor? You said it came from Vermont, I know we have granite quarries, do you have a quarry/manufacteror name? For a slight fee I would have delivered it!!!!

Marty,
Have a safe trip home.

Super,
Windows are looking "smashing"!!!

Rex,
I feel pity for you & your Garage sale duties!

William, oh William!!! O Brother, Where Art Thou?

DY,
I know Rome was not built in a day. How many man hours do you think are involved in building the "Oz" sets (not including "creative"/painting)???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Help, I'm stuck in a garage and I can't get out.
I need to get myself a garage alert system.

Thank God for Coffee.
I forgive you Ham, you are hereby banished to *********************************** country.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sales are great, soon we'll have enough for a gallon of gas


----------



## HamS

The stone came from Vermont Slate Depot in Poultney Vermont It also might be called Snow Brook. The cartons the slate is actually in is labeled Mettowee Stone. I laid the first part of this floor in 2002 and I looked up the old invoice and the price I paid this time was almost exaclty the same as I paid in 2002, but the freight was higher then. I do not know how that could be, but it was. I do not know how you can make moneyshipping 1,000 lbs 800 miles for $160.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
The shipping info is interesting. Perhaps they have a better distribution system/company, or their sales volume has increased enough to warrant better shipping rates. Either way, you win. It is rare to pay less/the same for something many years later. I would say you lucked out. Having to match a pre-existing stone could have been a nightmare price wise!!!

Rex,
Spike your coffee & be yourself. You'll have a GREAT time!!!!!

I gotta run, many things to do. See all ya'll later.


----------



## superdav721

Rex here is my penance. I have to got garage sale shopping for children's yard toys. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Drop by SD, I make special pricing for you. Also have some big boy toys too.
DIY, don't worry, plenty of Baileys in the coffee today.


----------



## superdav721

OK shopping is over, thank God. Now me and the grandson took a few loops around the driveway. 
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## DIYaholic

Easy Rider…....Rides again!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Guys.
I just got online earlier and found out all hell has broken loose with my account.
I don't know if I've been hacked or if someone somehow used the fact I never log out from a different computer. My laptop has been locked up, so I know it wasn't done on it.
Anyway. 
I have a PM in to Martin (oh yea, they sent a message to him trying to get me deleted too). I hope he can get all my info back (go check out my blog posts and projects). If not, I don't know what I will do at this point. I am disgusted right now.
I am awaiting his response. Till then, I'm waiting. So this will be my last post till I see what can be done. 
I will miss my Stumpy Nubs fix. 
You guys take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
This just stinks!!!!!!! I hope it gets fiqured out fast.

Super & Marty,
If your in touch with William and able to, please clue me in, via PM of course.


----------



## superdav721

I haven't heard, stand by I'll text him. He takes a bit to respond.


----------



## patron

*noone*

all your home
projects
blogs
forums 
are OK on this end

hope you get back right soon


----------



## superdav721

*Everybody Noone is William He has lost everything!!!!!! post 5851*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

At the moment, this is William until I find out what can be done.
No PM needed.
My account has been hijacked, hacked, whatever you want to call it.
All my blog posts and projects have been deleted and replaced with just a period.
There was a PM sent to Martin asking my account to be deleted.
I am pissed as hell.
Not exactly in the talkative mood at the moment.

If the cuss words gets me in trouble, I don't give a ********************. All my work for over a year here has been ruined anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't understand.
Has anyone gone and looked at any of my actual posts?
WhenI click on any of my blog posts for example.
The title is still there.
The subject area of it is just a period though (.).
That's it.
As for projects, most of my projects used to have six photos and a description.
Now all I see is one photo and the subject is a period (.).

Either I'm missing something or Martin (or someone) is working on it.
I hope so.

I changed my password.
I changed my photo and name back to William.
How could this happen to me?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Give Martin a chance to fiqure it out. I certainly hope he can. You for sure, my friend are not a "Noone", here at the "Stump Your Nub Saloon"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I notice that on your blog, the original post was a "period", but your comments are there "word for word". Projects were just one picture. It would seem as though Martin is working on restoring what he can.

Why you????? I don't know, but I quess it could happen to ANYONE, just not your day!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I changed my avatar and name back.
I've changed my password.
I have a PM in to Martin and Ms. Debbie.
I had given up earlier when I found out about this.
I decided to come back and PM management though.
If they can't fix it, I don't know what I will do. That's a lot of work of mine down the drain.
Now I'm going back to the shop again and try to cool down.
I hope to talk to you all later.


----------



## patron

*william*

checked randomly all 5 pages of projects
1 each

only one picture
in all of them

everything else is there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am calmer now.
Thank you SuperD.

Here are some of the photos I got online to post this morning. 
I will post more if things get worked out.


----------



## superdav721

William check out the short video above of my grandson. That boy was grinning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're gonna have that boy on motorcycles before he has a license.
J.C. wants to ride a motorcycle so bad. I told all mond though they can have a bike, as soon as they move out of my house.


----------



## superdav721

William I would rather teach him than he pick it up on his own and learn some bad lessons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad you said that. I'm going to send JC to stay with you a while when he's old enough to ride.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Most I've ever rode was test driving when I fixed one. So I don't know enough to teach them safe riding practices.


----------



## superdav721

First lesson
Four rulz
1. Dont show your a$$. You will pay in blood and bone.
2. Dont play in the rain. Concentrate!
3. You are invisible, no one can see you and everyone else driving is an idiot.
4. If it doesn't feel right don't do it.


----------



## superdav721

I have still had 3 bad spills. 
1. Idiot driver in oncoming lane
2. blowout
3. to much brake in the rain.
My brother was hit when he was 17. 21 operations and 14 pins later. His right leg is 4 inches shorter than his left.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been home for a bit. Just got on and seen the crap with William. Went to his blog and McAfee threw a block on it. Just got off the phone with William about it…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey y'all 
Sorry to hear the news William hope it gets fixed.
This years woodworking show has had a very low turn out, this afternoon we honestly had more vendors than public.
I did pick up some DC accessories (nothing says sexy like dust collection) and a planer at the DeWalt service center near the show


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why I have a safer way to go Super.
four wheels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Glad to see the bike out again. It quit raining for me to make the trip home. I hit rain about 10 miles from Indianapolis. Now it's raining here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Me to Yank.
All I can do is wait. 
I got a PM from Martin about 17 hours ago.
So I'm guessing he'll be on in about five hours.

What brought all this to my attention to this was a strange PM from Martin. He was asking for confirmation because I had so many posts. So I checked my outbox and seen the PM that was sent to him asking to delete my account. I am lucky that Martin asked for confirmation, or I'd have been deleted without knowing what happened.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you for the call too Marty. It's nice to put a voice with the face.
Neither is pretty, but it's nice anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just checked my outbox to be safe…..


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - Kansas/ Oz has taken at least 250 man hours so far


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just wish you would take that mask off when you answer the phone


----------



## boxcarmarty

T-Rex, I brought back a $#!T load of Starbucks coffees and stuff with me. I'm gonna be sophisticated just like you when I grow up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This better?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I even got bags of Starbucks frappuccino chips to make some of them there high class cookies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look, It's one of those Wal-martians…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty good to see you home.
Rob that is a lot of time.
William thanks that image is now burnt in my brain.
Permanently


----------



## superdav721

Smokin BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. Here's one more befitting of my mood tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Didn't get back over to that end of the strip to get pictures of the car museum. We was headed that direction when we got a call to head to the recording studio. They were having problems with the equipment…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The village is safe tonight…..


----------



## superdav721

Dont tell now body but his wife hides the bullets.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin's more frightening then a scarecrow with a riffle…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got one in my pocket.
Lucky I'm a country boy.
I only need one clean shot.


----------



## superdav721

Notice he is guarding the coffee pot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Intersting story behind that gun.
It's an Ithaca single shot drop block .22
I had one for years and sold it when I got down and was just trying to keep a roof over our heads. 
I always regretted getting rid of that rifle.
So the first job my son Chad ever had, that Christmas, he found me the one you see me holding in the photo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was noticing that


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, someone has to guard the coffee pot. It's very important that I have coffee. Without it I get very cranky.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Them there chairs look great!!!

Marty,
Glad your trip was fun & that you had a safe drive home.

Super,
Your sachetting looks impressive!!!

Myself, I'm falling asleep at the wheel. I need to call it a night. Sleep tight ya'll…....

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's midnight, I need to turn it in as well….. Night All.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY said. 
Your sachetting looks impressive!!!

Is he commenting on your walk or your butt?
I knew something wasn't right about him.


----------



## superdav721

So what a weird weekend this has been.
Rex has sold his shop to a second hand store.
Randy is sleeping and driving. I hope he has the cruise control set.
Rob has been building a yellow brick road and has yet to find OZ. BTW you need to build a fire plug so Toto will have a rest stop.
Box car Marty has left MO to return to his train station in his living room.
Ham, poor Ham, all that floor is ahead of him. Let just see how proud his wife will be. I bet a whole lot.
Stumpy are you there? Our fearless leader is playing with his new molding planes and rearranging his shop. Again!
Now the man of the hour. William, gun slinging, coffee drinkin, cig smokin, and frequent walmart nutcase has had big problems. He has, well we will leave that sore spot alone.
if I missed anyone, sorry. It has been a long day.
Good evening everyone. I am going to watch me a Kung Fu movie and have some ice cream.
*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

My what, looks what?


> ?


----------



## superdav721

To many syllables….


----------



## superdav721

good night all…...........


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents.

Coffee is fine and Miss J. is fine too. The floor job is well underway, and I found part of an ant nest under the first 6×3 section of carpet I took up. This is going to be a painful project because of the need to try to continue living as well as working. The ultimate project essentially has one wall of kitchen cabinets or cupboards as my mom would have said swung ninety degree and moved six feet. I am going to try and use the faces and hardware from the existing cabinets, but rebuild the carcasses and the drawers. I have an Idea for drawer sides that I may patent if it works out. Whoops, I let a 'lil bit of politics get in here. I have to start with the floor though because I can't tear down the wall until the cabinet is moved and I can't install the cabinets until the floor is buit. The key to the whole thing is that the floor cabinets will be stand alone units that can be moved without damaging the counter top or the cabinets. This is to permit repair or resealing of the slab floor when it cracks again and lets ants in. I wonder if anyone makes a worm drive leveler foot?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham


----------



## boxcarmarty

T nut and a bolt will give you an inexpensive leveler. You can probably find some rubber feet at Menards or Lowes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You could just slide your shims under there. It's not like you're moving them on a daily basis. There isn't gonna be any movement to kick them out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,
Coffee is half gone, breakfast (if you can call "Toaster Struddle" breakfast) has been devoured, "Hometime" & "TOH Classics" is on the idiot box, the sunday paper & "CBS Sunday Morning" lies in wait. My Sunday morning routine is on schedule!!!

Ham,
Here are two links to cabinet levelers, Link 1, Link 2.

FYI: Sashetting is the making of window PAINS with old hand tools & NOT power!!! No BUTTS about it!!!
I never said I was "Quite Right"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
No word on my situation yet.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey William how did you attach your cleats to your chairs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it William, You damn near got it beat…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning gents.I have the whole day and I can do what I want. Hmmmmmmmmm
they will get you fixed William


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get the John Deere out this afternoon and get the weeds under control…..


----------



## DamnYankee

William - sorry I was more interested in giving support for your LJ troubles I forgot to saw "wow" on your chair project so…"WOW" they look really cool. Did you finish the wood befor you assembled? I ask 'cause it looks like a PIA if you didn't and it looks like a different PIA if you did. PIA after assembly because of all the gaps to get into. PIA before because of all the 598 pieces to finish on 6 sides.


----------



## superdav721

I know what POS is what is PIA?


----------



## superdav721

John Deere


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has a new Video. woo woo


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finished my coffee. Time to wonder out to the WoodShack and see if it's the same as I left it…..


----------



## DamnYankee

PIA = Pain In A$$


----------



## DamnYankee

Pancakes!


----------



## DIYaholic

In my old line of work, POS system, was an acronym for "Point Of Sale", as in "Cash Register".

Shows have been watched, paper has been looked at (can't really READ the paper, when one is illiterate!) & the coffee is GONE!!!

I must make a choice as to what comes next. More TV, perhaps a nap, conceivably I could brew coffee, get WIRED & spend some time in the shop. Shop time is going to win out, as I need to accomplish something "for myself" as opposed to doing things that "must" be done like laundry, grocery shopping and the like. I think I'll just bring the laptop into the shop, as the "PDF TS manual" is needed. That will also allow me to keep my barstool, here at the "Stump Your Nub Saloon". Now that's a "Win, Win", in my book!!!

TTFN!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning world class nitwits to this glorious non garage sale day.

William, those chairs are very good, you made them better than new, they look great.
I'm on my first cup of coffee, nice German brand iwith cream…..mmmmmm
Glad to be back in the den with my buds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Enjoy your morning Java, it will then be time to allocate garage sale funds for shop expeditures!!! Yeah right, I'm sure the "Better Half, err 3/4" will appropriate the funds for neccesities like curtains & trivets!!!!

Before working on my TS, I'm finding I need to find homes for my recent HF aquisitions!!! I did install a new dehumidifier in the basement shop. That should allow me to say "Bye, Bye" to future surface rust on my machines. I call that progress!!!

Back to the grind…Puttering really!!!


----------



## superdav721

Project done and shop floor swept. Now me and the youngest girl are off on a beautiful day for a bike ride.


----------



## superdav721

We are back. Where did everybody go?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, we started clearing up after the - I'll not mention that word again. We are both tired. After A while we had sausage biscuits, scrambled egg and biscuits and more great coffee. We started on the inside of the house as in the panic of the -you know what - is has become very trashed. Worked on that until about 1pm, and then we both crashed again, and just woke up …..... whoo hoo.


----------



## DamnYankee

Helped friend move his daughter's furniture from her apartment into storage (she was recently admitted for anorexia).
Sent five minutes on the bandsaw cutting out munchkin spearheads.
Went back to woodworking show for bandsaw drawing ….. So so close on ticket number.
Mowed backyard….chickweed was 6" tall…..I have no grass just weeds…puttin in sod later this year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I have not finished the wood on my chairs yet. With water proofer, it isn't hard to get into the cracks. Use a spayer and soak it. 
Actually, I took something SuperD told me last night to heart.
I was informed earlier that Martin probably won't be online till the first of the week.
While I'm awaiting the fate of my past though, I'm moving ahead into the future.
I'm not going to let whatever no-good piece of trash done this to me win. I'm a fighter. Soooo.
You can read my newest blog post about the chairs HERE.


----------



## DIYaholic

I ended up needing new keys for the pulleys on the TS. Went into town & picked them up. However, upon installation, I noticed I'll need a new pulley for the ardor shaft. I need to look into replacement and/or machined pulleys. While it's apart, why not build it like the "Six Million Dollar Man", BETTER, FASTER, STRONGER!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - the problem with building the six million dollar TS is the SIX MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It turns out that a machined pulley (from In-line Industries) is only $3.00 more than the "cast" replacement pulley from SearsPartsDirect. Since I need two pulleys, for an additional $6.00, I can have a better performing TS. I love cheap upgrades!!!!

William,
I checked out your blog. You are going to have some very "Decked Out" deck chairs!!!

Rex,
I hope you were able to "unload" most of your wares. If not, you'll need to have another "#~!%?*& sale!!!!

SuperD,
We're here. Now where did you go!!! How was your ride?

Ham,
Did you get stuck to floor or forget the "lift assist" step stool????

Marty,
Do you need a vacation from your vacation before returning to work? I know I usually do!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks DIY for the though, but the wife now wants to have one every other weekend …...HELP


----------



## superdav721

Randy the ride was great. My youngest got of the bike and said she could not feel her butt. On the way home we had a big SUV get right on our fender. This was on a state highway with a speed limit of 55. He was no less than one car length from us. I reached in my pocket and pulled out four marbles. When I dropped the third one he backed off a half a mile. 
Please don't follow a motorcycle to close. Give them twice as much space as you would give a car.


----------



## superdav721

My youngest on the left

Francis 
Jessica is the next on the right


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD Real nice Kids …..are they really yours?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And THAT is the reason I hate motorcycles.
It doesn't matter how safe YOU are riding it. There are idiots on the road that act like they don't even see it. Now, I know bikes aren't as big as cars, but if someone can't see a motorcycle, then how did they pass the eye test for a driver's license.

I've lived in Mississippi off and on since the day I was born. I find myself saying something more and more lately though. They REALLY need to make the license test a bit harder in Mississippi.


----------



## superdav721

I got two more Beth 20 and Joey 23. They are smarter than me. And I am an ole fool.
We will see.
Thanks Rex, they are beautiful, but don't tell them I said that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, do you see them? Can you tell that they *MUST* look like their Mama?

Don't worry Super. People say the same thing about my daughter too. People can't believe she's kin to *ME*.









Her name is Myrtis. I'm looking real funny at the mailman.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm taking this week to recoop from my vacation. I'll be returning to work next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It's worst then you thought. She looks like my mailman…..


----------



## superdav721

William we grow these Mississippi girls a bit different, don't we?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's the steriods in the chicken.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I used to ride, so I ALWAYS give bikes "room to move". I know, I needed the room!!!

William,
They need to make driver's exams more difficult EVERYWHERE!!!

Marty,
Are you really going to recoop or spend an obscene amount of time in the shop?

For all those with kids, I don't have or want kids. My time & MONEY are mine…....Na, na, na ,na, naaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, That's why I asked the question. They don't look like they have any of SD's genes, and for that fact, neither does your's. How long have you guys known Box?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, I remember a time when my Grandmother used to ask when I was going to have some kids. My response was always the same. "I aint having no #%^& kids!" 
I now have eight of them and couldn't imagine my life without kids in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, put on your glasses.
Have you seen Box?
He aint too pretty either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Besides, I used to be quite handsome.
This is what age, smoking, drinking, baldness, and too many bar fights can do to you.


----------



## superdav721

Pushing up a short video on youtube, should be posting in a bit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Most interesting how the ugliest SOB's have the good looking children, mine are all ugly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And you know things are getting bad when my looks are described as handsome by my wife, but the word handsome never gets mentioned without the words *used to be*.

Another one from my daughter,
"Some people have landing strips on their head. My Dad has the whole dang airport and a helicopter pad in the back".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well that must mean you're plum pretty Rex.
I couldn't help it guys. I hope all of your could read the sarcasm in that comment.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let us know when it's up Super.
Going back to check every couple of seconds doesn't make it load any fast for me.
Does that ever work for anyone?


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29119
just for you William


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys broke photobucket…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Seen this and immediately thought of my boys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*MY PHOTOBUCKET IS BROKE!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Marty I didn't. William did it


----------



## boxcarmarty

It won't let me load pics…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOX, you may have infringed their lewd picture policy about lewd photos, so try not to post photos of yourself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the message that I keep getting…..

The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't used photoucket in over a year, so it wasn't me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the problem…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This time of evening on a Sunday, I bet it's the first one. So many people are trying to upload photos that it's running slow and booting people out. 
I used to run into that on photo sites on Sunday evenings. I called a customer help line once and the lady eplained to me that Sunday evenings, especially during the summer months, was their heaviest use time because of people loading photos of their weekend's activities.


----------



## DIYaholic

We now have a new name for the Marty & Willam team; *Lued & Lascivious*!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty are you uploading just to post here on LJ's?


----------



## superdav721

I got a badge, thanks to you guys and whats his name.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, and the dang gnomes.
I knew he'd bring those things back to haunt us.
I hope you didn't buy those at his yard sale. You've been duped. Those things come alive at night and wreck wood shops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, All of my uploads are for here


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what Lued OR Lascivious means.
My vocabulary doesn't go that high.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What IS that Gnome doing????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex told me it was just a friendly gift


----------



## DIYaholic

Do I have this correct? Gnomes are bad & wreak havoc & Mutant Ninja Shop Elves tidy things up???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually it's Australian for gone home (G'nome)


----------



## DIYaholic

Lewed (lued) Synonyms: bawdy, blue, coarse, crude, dirty, filthy, foul, gross, gutter, impure, indecent, lascivious, obscene, locker-room, nasty, pornographic, porny, profane, raunchy, ribald, smutty, stag, trashy, unprintable, vulgar, wanton, X-rated

Lascivious Synonyms: bawdy, blue, coarse, crude, dirty, filthy, foul, gross, gutter, impure, indecent, obscene, lewd, locker-room, nasty, pornographic, porny, profane, raunchy, ribald, smutty, stag, trashy, unprintable, vulgar, wanton, X-rated


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So my ninja name is mei-ki-ta-ta-ki-ka-rin.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks DIY. ALL those fit nicely to Box


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, ok DIY.
That fits me pretty well.


----------



## superdav721

Marty you can post directly from your computer. Click image then browse then insert. They cant be to big or it will just sit there. I make sure mine are no more than a couple hundred kilobyte's. I haven't used photobucket other than video, in a year. Everything you have seen on here is pushed straight up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I started snooping around and found this picture of Rex when he was younger.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
With friends like Rex, who needs…..opps, did I type that out loud?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This is ninja Shikuna here


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty now one of my eyes won't focus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just fell out of my chair Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

ME BE = Shi-ka-to-te-fu


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang-nab-it!!! They're forecasting freezing temps & snow tonight. WILL IT NEVER END???


----------



## superdav721

Randy I am in shorts with the windows up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty, that exaplins a lot.
It explains why I have such a beautiful daughter.
It also explains why Rex acts as he does these days.
I guess those sex change operations might leave ya a little hormonally maladjusted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I have the air conditioner on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Down to 40 tonight. better close the windows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off here. Need to start finding an earlier bed time so I can start finding 4:30am…..

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's easy Marty. Just stay up and 4:30 comes quickly enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

High tomorrow of 35*. I won't need ice packs to keep my luch cold!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The only time I used to see sunrise was on my way home from the after hours party!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Our weather for the week:


----------



## superdav721

We have the same Rex but two days behind you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Winter just skipped Mississippi this year.
I spend about fifty bucks every year redoing the pipes on the wood heater in my shop.
I've had a fire in there about three times this year, about half a day each time.
So that is about thirty three bucks a day spent to heat my shop this year if you only count the time I used it. 
I'd have come out cheaper this year using butane.


----------



## superdav721

Well good evening to you all. William turn out the lights.
good morning Ham. How is the coffee?


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Marty & Super,
I'm not far behind you!

Rex,
We had a nice warm lead up to spring. Now that spring is here, we get freezing temps….Go figure!!!!
It's time to get back into your cage. Don't worry the water bottle & food dish was filled!!!

Ham,
Please brew extra coffee. I'll need it out there today (it's now after midnight).

DY,
Looking forward to your return from Oz!!!

William,
Winter was very mild here as well. We are out now doing "Spring Clean Ups" and a 28* day makes it miserable!!!
It's up to you to do the wrap up!!! Do us proud!!!

I need to call it a day. Good Nytol…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's all on you Wlliam!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And so ends another loooooong day at the Stumpy Nubs Saloon.

DIY got the snow he's been praying for.
Marty is back from vacation so he can take some more vacation.
Rex is in his usual irreplaceable form.
He shucked and jived his way into planting some ninja gnomes at Marty's house.
Meanwhile, Marty and William, as we figured out, are bawdy, blue, coarse, crude, dirty, filthy, foul, gross, gutter, impure, indecent, lascivious, obscene, locker-room, nasty, pornographic, porny, profane, raunchy, ribald, smutty, stag, trashy, unprintable, vulgar, wanton, and X-rated.
William and Super are both trying to figure out where their beautiful daughters came from, because they're both too danged ugly to have children that look like that.
We seen Rex before the sexchange procedure and he used to look eerily like William's daughter looks now (might be a story there).
We figured out the gang's ninja names in the Stumpy's tubafore gnome bashing war games.
te-ki-fu (DIY)
mei-ki-ta-ta-ki-ka-rin (William)
shi-ku-na (Rex)
ari-do-no-ku-shi (Super)
rin-ka-shi-chi-fu (marty)
fu-ka-to-me (yank)

And their leader
ari-chi-do-rin-no-fu (Stumpy)

Got all that?
Good night folks.


----------



## HamS

Morning, no coffee today, am at the VA and they always want to take blood from deprived caffeine addicts.


----------



## superdav721

I got to tell 
William NG just posted on one of my threads.
My head will be swollen up for a week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All. I'm experimenting with the coffee this morning. I brought a bunch of Starbucks flavors back with me from my Sisters coffee shop…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You need to tell me more about this NG sometime Super (in private if need be). I'm not familiar with him. Very limited investigation skills on my part tells me he hasn't been on long and he has done something on Mark's videos? 
I take it from your swollen head you described though that I should know more about him? Just guessing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stick with the French roast Marty. You can't go wrong with the french roast.
Then again, I recently was given some italian roast that was pretty darned good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just browsed his website Super. I will look into him some more as time allows. It looks like he does some nice work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For some reason I decided to jump online for a bit before heading off this morning. I was anxious that maybe I'd gotten a message from Martin by now determining the fate of my past postings. No such luck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bonjour mes amis, I can smell that French roast from here…..mmmmm
Hope your VA visit goes well Ham.
Today is another clearing up operation from the GS, and I'm expecting a small delivery from Lee Valley as they have a free shipping deal on that ends today.
Oh yes SD - what do you use for your video productions, they come out very good.
Willimam, I really did like what you did with the chairs, the look great.
Box, glad you get to taste some good coffee for a change, I'll make a man out of you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Rex.
I'm stiff this morning, but I hope to get loosened up enough to spray the first coat of finish on them today.

How much was left after the sale?
When I first got into wood working, it was because of yard sales. I was just getting good at getting around a little again after being confined to a wheel chair for over two years. I didn't have a car myself at the time because I hadn't driven in so long. My wife had a GMC Jimmy though. I would get out way before daylight in the mornings with one of my sons. We'd find dressers, shelves, and such on the curb for garbage pickup. My son would help get them home and I'd tinker around with fixing the stuff if I could. Things I couldn't fix I'd save parts off of. We'd had a yard sale about once a month. I didn't get rich off of it, but it made enough to pay my gas money to ride around every morning. It kept me busy. I have always found that I feel better when I stay busy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I'm sorry I missed your morning post earlier.
I hate vampire days at the doctor's office. I go through that routine about every three months, minimum. One of the meds I'm on requires preriodical blood work to keep and eye on my liver functions. 
I finally have my nurses used to me. They know to take my blood as soon as I get there. If they wait around after my appointment was set for eight, and they want to wait till around ten to take their blood, I will have found a coffee maker somewhere.
I once got tired of waiting when they had me sitting till after eleven. I strolled my butt into the doctor's lounge area like I had a right to be there and made myself a cup of java. Then I walked out. I don't know what their problem was but they didn't seem to like that very much.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William.
There is still a lot left over from the sale, we made over $500 which will come in handy. Sandra plans on having further GS's so she has plans to leave some of it set up, we have more to add to it.
Garage sale visits are sometimes very rewarding and sometimes you can pick up old furniture that is made of real wood and use it for projects.
I have my wheelchair at the shop and when it gets to where I hurt from standing/walking I use the chair. During all my other medical disasters I broke my ankle bad and now have a metal plate and 10 screws, so I was off my feet for quite a while with it.
I like to stay busy too, but after I have one of those chemo infusions, I go through 7- 10 days when the side effects turn me into a vegie, that's why I am "done" for a while.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Reminder to Y'all, Last day for free shipping from Lee Valley.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vampire day for me is once every 3 weeks, but they don't have to stick me because I have a port installed in my chest, makes it much easier. If they had to stick me, the place where they put the needle in would look like a big bruise for several weeks because of the meds I am on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand keeping the wheel chair around Rex. I have one in my shop and at the house. I never know when I'll overdo it or simply twist the wrong way and have an immediate need for one.

I sure wish Lee Valley was offering free shipping and free tools, because that's the only way I'd be able to afford to get anything from them at the moment.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That wheelchair has saved the day for me many times, like you I never know when I need it to carry on.

It seems all tools have increased in price even after what was an already high price. I seriously can't afford to get things now, but I very fortunate to have a lot of tools that were given to me or that I purchased when I had the funds over the past 3 years, so its a case of go with what you have. I wish I had some decent lumber to work with though, my stock is mainly 2x's and fence pickets and a few scraps of oak.
I have previously scored big when I got all those router bits, and a lot of other things too, but no more now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's like the old saying goes, where there's a will there's a way.
I have a pretty well equipped shop. The tools I buy these days are wants, not necessarily needs. I have everything I NEED to build pretty much anything I need to.
To look around my shop, you'd think I had a small fortune invested in it. Nothing could be further from the truth though. Through, yard sales, a few rare good store sales, horse trading, and bartering, I have very little invested compared to what I have.
A good example is my table saws. I have an antique Craftsman saw station that I traded a riding lawn mower I wasn't using for the saw and other accessories. I use it for ripping. I then have a Ridgid that was given to me because I built a few things for the boss lady of one of my sons. I use it for crosscutting. The Craftsman has the Incra fence system that I got in the lawn mower trade. The Ridgid has the Incra 5000 sled that I got in the same trade.

At the present time, the most I have paid for a single tool was for my Ridgid oscillating spindle/belt sander combo. I bought it, on sale, for $179 with some birthday money a couple of years ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, your shop and methods are about the same as mine.
I have picked up good bargains, traded and given stuff other people didn't want and also some great items as gifts for when I was forced to retire. I also had a retirement gift of 2 month's salary which I invested in tools.
My last find was a shaper for $25 complete with 7 sets of cutters. Sandra has 2 scroll saws and some other tools she used when she was into that kind of stuff.
So now, I have got to learn how to use these tools because my skills are very basic, although I do understand the "mechanics" of it all very well. I'm more of a designer than a maker. which reminds me, I am itching to set up my old drafting table somewhere so I can draw full size patterns and do the things that CAD can't do - like large printed layouts and patterns.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Afternoon LJs,
Anyone seen Stumpy lately?

Today's stats are as follows:
Hand Planes = 11,499 for an average of 32.4 posts per day (no change in average)
Stumpy Nubs = 6,018 for an average of 46.3 posts per day (an increase of almost 1 post per day on average)
Intercept = 5,481 or about 394 days (a decrease of about 34 days!)


----------



## DamnYankee

For the first time in over 2 weeks I will not be working on Oz today….I absolutely must do some work around my house….responsibility and committment sucks sometimes!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning DY, nice to have you back.
A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do…....


----------



## DS

Good morning all…
Looks like y'all had a busy weekend.

Myself, I got the tile grouted and the pool filled and the water chemistry balanced. It was a lot of work.
To top it off, I had the privelidge of helping my wife's good friend move this weekend. 
By Sunday night I was so sore I could hardly move.

I DID get to heat up the jacuzzi and give it a test run. Man that felt good after a hard working weekend!
The weather right now is really nice- just about like ChiaRex's forcast.

Good to see everyone survived the weekend in relatively good shape.


----------



## superdav721

William, Mark Spag takes classes from NG. 
Rex i use a Mac. I shoot with a small Sony camera and a tiny tripod. I import the vid to iPhoto. Then I get the music from freeplay.com - no copyright. I open Imovie and do all the cutting, export as a QuickTime movie, upload to YouTube and there ya go. It does help that my brother was the head engineer for a tv station for 15 years. I picked up a tip or two when I was a kid.


----------



## HamS

Back from the VA. I guess I amhealthy, they will tell me after they study the entrails. It is cruel to deprive a man of his coffee and breakfast.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - for some of us coffee is breakfast


----------



## superdav721

I haven't ate breakfast in years.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I've eaten breakfast in Denny's, never tried Years though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I like eggs, bacon and bubble & squeak for breakfast with some toast and marmalade afterwards.


----------



## DS

It seems my schedule runs about 12 hours out of phase with most of y'all.
Every morning there are about 100 posts from the overnight crew. It takes me most of the morning just to catch up with the goings on. 
Then, like right now, noone has posted in over 3 hours.
You'd think people are working for a living, or something irrelevant like that. hahaha


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251 I'm still eating breakfast.
The guys will all be back later to tell huge lies about what they did today.
Come back in a couple of hours, in the meantime "Git er done"


----------



## HamS

Home from "daily bread work" now to the real work.


----------



## superdav721

My bench is clear and there are no half done projects. What do I do now?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD Then why not go to a garage sale?


----------



## superdav721

Oh please not that again. My grandson has more toys than the law should allow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Lumberjocks.
Rex, I wish there were some good garage sales to go to.
I don't know about elsewhere, but here in Vicksburg, the best time to find decent yard sales is usually the first Saturday of the month. 
What has been ya'll's best yard sale find?
Mine is a Craftsman one horse router I picked up for five bucks. It came with the case, instructions (with the $179 reciept still stapled to it) and about fifteen router bits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

To the breakfast discussion, my breakfast has been the same for about twenty years now, coffee and cigarettes. 
If I eat breakfast, I feel so weighted down that I won't be worth a crap for half the day. I know some will tell my to eat light. That doesn't work. I have tried just a half piece of plain toast. Same problem.

Since we're well past breakfast though, what about lunch?
I don't eat lunch either.

Actually, I think these habits came from years working in an environment where I seldom had time to stop and eat till late at night. I only eat dinner. The most I may eat during the day is, once in a blue moon, I may grab a pack of nabs and munch on about half.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning, Afternoon & Evening everyone,
Just got in from dinner at friends' house. I need to ketchup on today's transgressions, I'll be back.


----------



## superdav721

*wood*


----------



## DIYaholic

Does pine bark mulch count as *WOOD*?

We ended up spreading 16 sq yds of mulch today. 30* with 20mph sustained winds & gust up to 35mph. It was a cold day, but stayed warm by keeping busy!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy do you work for a private contractor?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to walk the halls here on LJs, see what was posted today. Be Back Shortly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, a good friend of mine owns the company. He is also my landlord!!! I'm kind of an "Indentured Servant".


----------



## boxcarmarty

*WORK???* That's scary…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, to be honest when I was employed I never had breakfast except when out of town on company business and possibly Saturday, but definitely Sunday. Just like any other meal, you should not just swallow it and get going right away, you really need to let the food settle before you rush off. That's why there is big business in indigestion medications.
Since I have been retired, I can have a very casual breakfast and not have to rush anywhere. Most of the time during the week I have my favorite, a French Banquette and Butter along with some great coffee, sometimes I have bacon in the Baguette too. At the weekends I tend to have Bacon, Eggs, Bubble & Squeak and toast with Marmalade.


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast for me is a 1/2 pot of coffee & a pastrie. Then a small sandwich & a Mountain Dew for lunch. Dinner is either microwaved or I go to friends for a real home cooked meal.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.woodline.com/c-240-hand-tools.aspx


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love breakfast food.
We often eat breakfast for dinner.
The kids and I, when I'm not up to cooking, sometimes just have cereal and milk for dinner.
Yes, Super, one of them likes Lucky Charms, so you'd be in luck if you're ever here for one of those meals.
My favorite breakfast for dinner though is one my wife and I make together. She likes my homemade biscuits. I like the tomato gravy she makes. So it works out great.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to take a close look at the back of my eye lids. It is time for me to call it a day.

See ya'll on the flip side!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning Gentlemen,

I am afraid my post yesterday left a false impression. I was complaining mostly of the lack of caffein not food. My normalmorning routine is one cup of coffee, Lumber JOcking, another cup of coffee with one slice of toast and my drugs, then on to my daily bread work. The only reason for the toast is to buffer one of the drugs I take.

The VA doc, and I suppose all docs,want to see blood chemistry and to do the cholesteral etc it is supposed to be fasting . They alledgly make appointments for people, but it is first come, first serve. I am familiar with the process so I get there at 6:40 for a 7:00 AM appt. I am usually first or second in line. If I you get there at 7:00 it might take you till nine or nine thirty as everyone goes in order.

Nothing serious, just my routine annual physical.

I had one more of the old stones to take up and clean the old mortar out, becasue I am joining the stone into existing stone floor and the pattern is random with various sizes of tile, I had to take up some of the existing stone so I would not have a straight obvious line where they joined. Tonight I might actually get some new stone on the floor. It goes fast once you get it started.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and all,
Dlad to know it was only a routine visit, I have a similar visit every 21 days, that's 2 days before I get my next Chemo, they do a full spectrum on me. The good thing is they don't have to stick me as I have a port implanted in my chest.
what fun are we all going to get up to today?
I will definitely go to the shop today and escape the post garage sale stuff.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning,
Today is one of those days where the mind is overwhelmed with all the different things I need to get done…and for some reason none of them seem to be anything at my place of employment…


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh and now for the morning stats.

Hand Planes = 11,562 for an average of 32.5 posts per day (up from 32.4)
Stumpy Nub's = 6,051 for an average of 46.2 posts per day (down from 46.3)
Intercept = 5,511 (up from 5,481) or about 402 days (up from 394)


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## boxcarmarty

*COOKIES*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sausage biscuits here and a banana, with coffee of course.


----------



## DamnYankee

There's Stumpy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy! 
There's Stumpy!
Hey EVERYBODY! Stumpy was here!
Hello Stumpy!!!!!!!

Morning everyone. I am running behind this morning. I took my coffee to go and went to town. Just got back. 
I wish I could report that it's because I'm having such a great day, but I'm not so lucky. 
I didn't do nothing yesterday. I wa hurting so bad that my wife forbid it. So as soon as she left for work, I went out and cranked up the lawn mower and cut the front grass.
This morning, if I didn't do something , anything, I think I'd have laid down and cried like a baby.
So I went to town looking for a 12" disk sander. I need one. There is not one to be had in Vicksburg, Mississippi though and the closest place I know to get one (Harbour Freight) is further than I care to drive right now. 
Why do I need a 12" disk sander? Well, since you all can't see my past blogs (that still hasn't gotten anywhere) I will explain it to you.
When I built the shop made band saw, I used the motor unit from an old Total Shop. The only thing I ever used on the Total shop was the 12" disk sander. Now I could still use it if I installed the sanding plate on one of the other spindles on the motor unit, but that would put unecessary wear on the thirty dollar band saw blade while running the sander unless I removed the band saw blade. I don't care to go through all that trouble each time.

Why am I rambling so much.
I'll tell you.
Part of it is the pain meds. I ramble when I'm hurting enough to take a full dose. That's not all though, I'm lso wanting advice.

I am thinking about making my own 12" disk sander by attaching a wooden plate onto the outboard side of my lathe and building me an adjustable angle table for it.
Here's where I need advice.
My lathe has a half horsepower motor on it. Do ya'll think that'll be enough to run the twelve inch disk with any kind of power? I use the sander a lot for wide material. I'm talking about gluing up material eight inches wide and then sanding it all smooth on this sander.

So do any of you have an opinion.

While in town, I did check on buying a one horse motor and just build my own standalone sander. I just about had a heart attack when I seen the prices of them though.


----------



## superdav721

Has any body noticed that Stumpy has been posting Pictures only?
Why?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I notice it NOW.
He's either too busy.
Or.
He is thinking, "Those guys are nuts. I know how to NOT be associated with them on my own thread. I'll just post pictures. They will put their own dialogue with it. Then, since they are nutty, they'll think I said it".


----------



## StumpyNubs

I posted a smiley face yesterday on Dave's video thread because I liked it so much I was speechless.

I posted pancakes above because I was hungry.

I can use words too. But why bother?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I think 1/2hp should be just fine for a disc sander unless you plan to really hog out some wood with it. I figure if it can handle a lathe tool carving out hardwood it should handle a reasonable amount of sanding and shaping. I always planned on doing one of those on the show. I might get to it next year. I think I have a lathe mounted drum sander planned too.

I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You are correct fearless leader.
Why use words when you can convey your message so well without saying any?

Thanks for the input.
I am leaving for the shop soon. Well, as soon the episode of House I'm watching comes to and end. I think I'm going to go ahead with the idea I have in my head though. The worst that can happen is for it not to work, in which case, I'll just take it apart and have some extra firewood for the next weiner roast.

I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## DS

G'morn all.
I took my pool water down to the pool store and got it tested. Perfectly balanced chemically. That's the first time that's happened in my pool. We bought the house at the end of last season and the guy was selling short, so, he let the pool maintenance slide. There was no recovering it before winter set in. I am excited for this summer!

DIY, it sounds freezing over there. I feel a little bad that its gonna reach close to 90*F by Saturday here. Lovely swimming weather.

As to breakfast. It really IS the most important meal of the day. I have discovered that, for me, the key to maintaining a good physical weight is to eat an EARLY breakfast. It kicks off my metabolic day and I am starving by lunch time-just as it should be.

Stumpy - love the pancakes! I keep a canister of pancake mix in the pantry at all times. You never know when they are gonna break out. They are good for dinner too sometimes. I love Blueberry syrup! Mmmm Mmm Mmm!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well we have Cottage Pie scheduled for supper tonight, looking forward to that.


----------



## geoscann

WILLIAM my feelings on power requirements is the larger the better. sometimes real large make super power.

breakfast; diet dew and a donut. the deit cancells out the donut.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree geo.
However, I don't have ten horse motors for all my power tools. So I have to make compromises sometimes.


----------



## geoscann

I put a two hp motor on my 14inch jet bandsaw increased the speed buy about 100 rpms wow what a difference the thing works amazing. more power. yea!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Just checkin Stumpy, thought your keyboard might have to much sawdust in it. 
Thanks for the complement.
Master of all wooden inventions.


----------



## DS

Geo, whenever you say "more power" you have to do that tool man grunting sound at the same time.


----------



## geoscann

Yea but i did not get permission to use it. sorry stumpy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Serious problems over here. My computer quit recognizing both my camera and video camera. I've been dealing with this for 2 days now. It says one of the USB devises attached to this computer has malfunctioned and windows does not recognized it. Any IT techs out there???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Reload cam driver


----------



## boxcarmarty

That didn't work


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

PC or Mac?


----------



## boxcarmarty

pc


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have you tried restore point?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not yet. It's running System File Checker now


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat

Cool


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ok before you run sys restor, try reload all te cam(s) software packages complete, Also restart PC first


----------



## boxcarmarty

next I'll try refreshing the USB Stack


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

curious, how many usb port on pc, how many are used, do you have any ext usb port hubs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did all of that. My next step is plastic explosives…..


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat

I could retire on the length of this thread….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 7. everything else works, just not my cameras.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Try restore point


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

go back a week


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome aboard TreeRat. Put your safety goggles on, Things fly around here…


----------



## boxcarmarty

SFC is half done. It verifies that all protected window files are intact and in their original versions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

TreeRat, Stick around, It gets real exciting when the sun goes down. I'm Marty, The old dude up there is Rex, There's also Our fearless leader Stumpy, Dave, Randy, Rob, DS, Ham, and William. Don't look William in the eye. It will burn an ugly image in your brain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I forgot geo…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Old Dude??? Sheeeeeeeeit


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
It was almost a warm day today. It made it up to 37* with 20 mph winds and plenty of sunshine. If you were out of the wind & in the sun it was down right balmy (IF you were actually working and moving around!). We only spread about 12 sq yds of mulch today. There was only three of us (as opposed to 4) and we had some edging & bed prep to do.

More of the same work planned for tomorrow, but rain is in the forecast. Working in a cold rain is NOT pleasant!!!! It is also a PIA as wet mulch does not spread well & is HEAVY!!!

Marty,
Did you try "duct tape"


> ?


Re: Stumpy pictures, "A picture says a 1000 words" and "videos speak volumes", plus it takes less time to read!!!

DS251,
Don't feel bad, I generally love the weather here in Vermont. We get ALL 5 seasons; Winter, Spring, Summer, Fall & Mud!!!

Rex,
It's great that you are back to "Abnormal"!!!

KentuckyTreeRat,
Welcome to the "INSANITY"!!!

geoscann,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY - I'm feelin good .watch out.


----------



## geoscann

DAMN i,am feeling bad marty forgot me i know i,am not around that much but dang man.lol


----------



## DIYaholic

One of my favorite shows is about to come on, "JEOPARDY" with Alex Tribek!!!! I'll be MIA for 1/2 an hour!!!


----------



## DS

In AZ we get 3 seasons… Lovely, Hot and Hotter.

Right now is Lovely. 
Hot begins in about 4 weeks.
Hotter shows up in about 10 weeks and Lovely doesnt come back until about September.


----------



## StumpyNubs

An Austrian man used his table saw to cut off his foot so he could get disability. Further proof that everyone should be forced to buy Saw Stops.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- One of my favorite TV shows is a British comedy called "The I.T. Crowd". It's about these computer nerds at this big company. Every time one of the workers called down to their department with a computer problem they would just answer the phone and say (without even listening to what the problem was) "Have you tried turning it off and then back on again"...


----------



## geoscann

Wow that tool guy is funny never seen it before.


----------



## geoscann

Man i cant believe i did get some one with that aw nuts.

I need to buy a scroll saw anybody got any suggestion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo, Mine's a Delta, but I wouldn't recommend a new one. Also be careful about buying a used Delta because you can't get parts…..


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat

Box- Lol..gotcha. I like Rex already based on his response.


----------



## superdav721

Marty
do this
Right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the Advanced tab.
Click the Environment Variables tab.
Set the variables in the System Variables box.
devmgrshownonpresentdevices
give it a value of 1
Then go to your device manager
In view click show hidden devices
Any thing usb you ever plugged in will be light grey in devmgr. 
Look in usb, human interfaces, volumes any where cameras jump drives or anything else may be.
Delete the light gray ones 
*set a restore point before doing this and be careful*_


----------



## superdav721

Geo we have to get you an avatar.


----------



## superdav721

I just got a new ipad3 from work. I have been busy for the last 3 hours.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Stumby's Late Knight Koffee Klatchers … 
Well Rome may not have been built in a day but Kansas and the Land of Oz were built in two weeks! By built I mean built, I do not mean painted (though that is actually about 80-90% done as well) or decorated. I now need to build …. in the words of our tech director (female) ... a pair of BIG ROUND HUGE KNOCKERS for the witch's castle and the gates of Oz.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome KentuckyTreeRat! Grab a chair and sit a spell.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Marty go here
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/viewing-non-present-devices-in-windows-xps-device-manager/6176798


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There is no devmgrshownonpresentdevices


----------



## superdav721

Geo, William is the scroll saw go to guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Let me give you a hand with those huge knockers


----------



## superdav721

You have to type it in the variables. You are programing a variable in your devmgr


----------



## superdav721

18Comments
more +

Viewing non-present devices in Windows XP's Device Manager
By Greg Shultz
April 25, 2007, 7:00am PDT

When troubleshooting driver problems in Windows XP, one of the first places you may look is Device Manager, which provides detailed information about every piece of installed system hardware. In light of devices such as removable USB drives becoming more and more common, you may need information about devices that are not currently connected; Device Manager recognizes these as non-present devices. Here's how to get information about these devices:

Go to Start, right-click My Computer, and select Properties.
In the System Properties dialog box, select the Advanced tab and click the Environment Variables button.
In the Environment Variables dialog box, locate the System Variables panel and click New.
In the New System Variable dialog box, type DEVMGRSHOWNONPRESENT_DEVICES in the Variable Name text box and type 1 in the Variable Value text box.
Click OK twice.
To view the non-present devices, go to Start, right-click My Computer, and select Manage.
Click Device Manager, pull down the View menu, and select Show Hidden Devices.


----------



## superdav721

check you email this thread does not like underscores. You have to type the syntax exactly


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Unless they're made of *WOOD*, we're not allowed to talk about "BIG ROUND HUGE KNOCKERS", we're supposed to be PG!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Mail sent


----------



## superdav721

What did I miss


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to the SNIT School (Stumpy Nub Info. Tech. School)!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - Somehow BIG HUGE ROUND KNOCKERS and WOOD always seem to go together ….
And yes they actually are made from wood…the ones on the witch's castle that is…the ones on our tech director my wife says are made of silicone.


----------



## DIYaholic

We may get a flake or two of snow overnight, before changing over to rain for tomorrow!! Tomorrow is going to [email protected]%.....well, you know!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How much youn wanting to spend on a scroll saw and how much do you plan to use it?
With scroll saws it's one of those "you get what you pay for" deals for the most part.
For the man on a budget though, my saw of choice is a Delta SS250. They can be found online for less than a hundred plus shipping. With a few modifications, it's a great saw. Some will tell you it's an entry level saw. However, if you were able to see all my projects, you would be able to see the quality of work I have done with this "entry level saw".
If your funds allow it though, and you can find one, I highly recommend a 1st generation Dewalt. The new ones, I call them second generation, aren't of the same quality. 
Then you get into what features you are willing to live with.
Myself, I am so used to the quickclamp II system on my Delta that the only way I would consider another saw is if I was able to adapt this clamping system to it. It is my opinion that nothing else compares to it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Report:
The half horse motor works great for the twelve inch disk sander I'm building. 
I'll show more when I'm done. 
I decided to call it a night. I haven't decided yet exactly how my table will be built. I've got several ideas, each one better than the other. I just need to decide if I want to go simple or fancy.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I highly suggest that you build the table FLAT!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way Geo, Rick hutcheson is THE scroll saw guru. You can go to his site here. If you are just getting into scrolling, there is so much information on his site that it'll keep you busy for a while.
My favorite scroll site though is Steve Goode's. Go to it here.

When you get bored and want more challenging projects, let me know and I'll direct you towards the best sites for advanced patterns.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, but what about if I want to sand curves?

Seriously though. I have never used my 12" sander I had before for anything besides flat, ninety degree sanding. I thought about just setting up a table for this. Then I thought about, what if. I may decide I want a tilting feature on it one day. Of course I could always redo it later if I needed to. I guess it boils down to how I feel when I work on it. I hope that'll be tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

We are rebuilding Martys laptop now.


----------



## superdav721

That sander is looking nice William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks super, I'll show you something else nice.
I finished finishing. 
I'll post these after they dry and I get it all set up out back.


----------



## geoscann

I just got back had to take the wife to work. Thanks for the info marty and william i will give him a look.

You posted your chairs when i was typing they look fantastic.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The chairs look fantastic!!! Nice lob.

I need to step out for a minute. I'll be back!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Passerbys kept making me get up today.
I was sitting on my butt outside appying the finish to the chair. 
I wasn't feeling great so I figured instead of getting up and down, I'd just stay down there on my rear and get it done.
Three different people stopped while passing by wanting to know where I got my chairs. They loved them.


----------



## superdav721

Tell em they came from the grease monkey store. Wana buy one?
They look really nice William.
We failed on fixing Marty's computer;(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Puter is back up but still not working. I think I'll set it on fire and see what the response time is of the fire dept.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not a puker teck, so I didn't know what advice to offer.
I do get the same problem he's having often though.
Shutting everything down and restarting always fixes mine though. 
My problems always crop up when I plug something up with the computer already on. Sometimes it'll recognize it, sometimes it won't until I reboot.

Hey Super, 
Remember ape hanger?
This is rediculous.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear that Marty.
I won't call my daughter in here is Super couldn't fix it.
She's the one who fixes my computer usually when I'm ready to throw it and don't know what else to try. Then she'll come in here, punch two or three buttons, make me feel like an idiot, and all will be fixed.


----------



## superdav721

William that is nuts. Funny as h e double hockey sticks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it's time to start shopping for parts to build a new one…..


----------



## geoscann

WILLIAM i know how you feel i have to have my daughter adjust mine on occasion and she does it so fast i dont even know what she did. totally disturbing messes me up all day after that.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back…...But now I will be gone. I need to sleep, as my eyes won't steyu opin annny lungr…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Box, what puter do you have. Is it running Win7 -32 or 64 bit?
How many usb ports are there? Are they ALL in use?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. Is the camera built in or added?


----------



## geoscann

Marty go to repocast.com in ortenville mi or byroncenter mi. they have all kinds of computer they action off weekly I,ve bought three of them they all have worked flawlessly never payed over 100.00 dollars each.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I got it. 
The problem is the loose nut behind the keyboard
Little humor, very little.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Running XP, 64 bit, 7 ports, only thing on them at this moment is the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No SD, it's what we call a ID 10 T problem.


----------



## boxcarmarty

cameras are a Fuji camera and a JVC video camera


----------



## superdav721

PEBKAC


----------



## superdav721

problem exists between the keyboard and chair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo, I build my own computers for audio and video


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I need a new chair???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. Is this a laptop? Are you sure you are running XP 64 bit?
Does the laptop have a built in camera?
Do you have the LATEST camera software?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The computer is killing any mass storage device with a USB connection. Cameras and printer


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Found your next bike Super.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is a desktop


----------



## DIYaholic

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## geoscann

MARTY some times they sell them like 20 or 30 towers on a pallet you could use them for parts to build what you need.


----------



## superdav721

Tech support" hello" 
Customer " my mouse is stuck and wont move" 
Tech " do you have a 9 year old at home?" 
Customer " will a 10 year old do?" 
Tech " yes please put him on the phone!"


----------



## superdav721

William thats not a motorcycle thats a airplane that the wings fell off of.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What breed DT? How much mem? Are you sure about win XP -64?
Do you have a usb multi port add on?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geo, I have found that the pallets of computers usually have lesser grade parts then what I am running now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actual conversation with teck support I read online.

My computer won't come on.
Have you hit the boot key on the tower?
Yes, it won't do nothing.
Are there any light on the tower, blinking or anything?
No.
Have you checked to make sure it is plugged up. They have been known to get unpluged.
I'll look. Hold on. I can't see.
Can you move the desk out some so you can get more light back there?
It won't help.
Why not?
The power is out.

.

Ok, I got a solution for you. Pack the computer up and carry it back to the store.
Then what?
That's it. Just carry back to the store.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Pent4 on Foxconn MB, 2 Gigs, yes, 2 add ons


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's what I know about computers.
If it comes on and works, everything is GREAT.
If not, call for help.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Do those multi port add ons (hub) have their own power supply?


----------



## boxcarmarty

LJ isn't updating the posts


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, same power supply


----------



## geoscann

Two of the ones i got had four gigs of ram and a updated graphics card with a clean xp pro system. they do anything i,ve ever wanted to do. i,ve also bought six monitors they all work great except one and it would not turn on i went on you tube and seen that most of the time the capacitors go bad took it apart replaced them on it works perfect. so if anybody wants a cheap computer theres were to get one. I was told most of them come out of hospitals. but i,am not sure of that.


----------



## superdav721

Dang thread is to long. I don't think they designed it for 6100 posts.
Its snack time then bed time.
Sorry Marty, I wished you could have fixed it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. The problem with add on usb hubs is that if they don't have their own power supply they suck down on the comps power supply that I might guess is 300w. There is a possibility that stuff plugged into your hub does not get enough power to be recognized. Seen it happen before.
It is real difficult to diagnose a PC blind. Check that OS, not standard and a driver nightmare.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to bed fellas.
I don't know if it's meds or if I'm actually this tired, but I can't handle any more tonight.
Good night all.


----------



## KTMM

Recognize, Krunk is in the house….

Japanese miter saw….... trimming aprons for my bench…..










It's amazing what you can get done with a half day off work, left alone in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

420 watt PS. Never had any problem until yesterday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening KT, You've showed up in time to see everyone off to bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off here too. Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## KTMM

I have a way of doing that, making everyone leave.

I took tomorrow off also, I decided to take a mid-week vacation and I hope to get this bench finished tomorrow. Of course any work will have to wait, I'm going to hang out with an old friend tomorrow to shadow him at his business. I've kind of been thinking about a career change recently, as I'm fed up with working for the government, and IT as a whole.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Folks,
COffee is on.
Back is flaming, all the old mortar is now off the floor ready for new and the first stone. This is going to be one of those tricky remodels where I am doing it at the same time we live and need the kitchen to cook and eat in.

Does anyone have any idea what a fair price for some custome cabinetry is? I might hire out the construction of the carcasses just to save time. I would provide plans because I have kind of wierd requirements, but they really are just open boxes.

I have too much stuff going on!

welcome to our little part of the LJ world Madman. I am the morning shift. I can understand fed up with the government, but I wonder if that was a bad pun or do you work for a state? Like my daddy before me, I earn my daily bread writing programs, I didn't learn from my dad nor did my son learn as he is a programmer as well. It is pretty rare to have three generations of programmers. I actually have kept the title programmer, because that is what I do.

I can tell you the going into business for yourself is a whole lot more work in the reality than you think in the planning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and any other misfits who are awake. Looks like it will be a nice day here. The coffee is good and I'm now thinking of what to have for breakfast with my meds.
Have nop idea about what I'll be doing today, but you can bet your boots it will be something more than I can ever get done in the time frame.


----------



## DamnYankee

Home with sick kid myself.


----------



## superdav721

Ham he works for the TAX man. And his job is about a mile from his house.
Lucas the bench is looking good.
Morning Rex, I see the assassins have failed, darn I have been foiled again. I will need to swap out the ninja elves for ninja Gnomes
Hope the child is OK Rob.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife's aunt worked for a computer troubleshooting company. Someone called her and said that her cup holder wasn't working anymore. She said she was pushing the button, but it wasn't coming out….

Yes, she thought her CD drive's tray was a cup holder.


----------



## dbray45

When they first came out, I had a customer that cut a foam cup and killed the computer. Some things never change.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Cup holder? Hmmm, I'll have to try that…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys I made this video with my new Ipad 3. It took 20 minutes to put it together and 5 minutes to upload. Tell me what you think.


----------



## geoscann

Dave it wont let me play it its telling me its private


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Video was short, Too many subtitles, Not enough action. I did think the preview was nice. What was it???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice video SD. Invisible man in darkest Africa.


----------



## superdav721

i love it its the best yet.
Stand by.
Try now


----------



## geoscann

Got it sd that turned out good. stumps going to have to step it up now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD Now the video plays OK and it is very nice.


----------



## superdav721

I did that on an Ipad.


----------



## DamnYankee

The ACTION! The ADVENTURE! The Romance! What can I say….it moved me!

Nice video SD.


----------



## superdav721

Now I need some new footage. And A project other than the yard.


----------



## superdav721

Here is what I did today
http://gardentenders.com/members/superdav721/blog/2995


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Video looks good, very impressive work. Both the video & the projects.

I notice that you give credits for the "Directing", but none for the "Writing"!!!

I used to be a manager for Dining Services at UVM (Marriott), so if you ever need "Craft Services" for your cast & crew, I could probably handle it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

After a day of tending other peoples property, the LAST thing I wood consider doing is tending my own!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Randy you will be the first phone call.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your damn near a professional at that video thing Dave….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty. Now I need some projects and some footage.
There is another video on the garden tenders link above.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Any lck with your 'puter?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope, My printer (USB) is knocked out now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm flying with no landing gear…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For William


----------



## boxcarmarty

When my keyboard and mouse (last of the USB) dies, I'll crash and burn…...


----------



## superdav721

Marty go get a netbook at walmart. $200


----------



## superdav721

Funny Rex


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to get a new HD for my laptop…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening fellow Limberjocks.
I have progress to post.
First I have to catch up at Stomp Your Nuts Saloon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It wouldn't be a bad cable. One I just bought 2 days ago, two are less then a year old. My old cable is running my keyboard and mouse…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't sit in a recliner Rex.
If I do I fall asleep, I miss my soaps, and the kids take my bon-bons.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You came to the right place Sir William…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A thousand felicitations William, may your camel droppings multiply like the stars in the sky .......... and seek you out on re-entry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer a root beer and an ice cream sandwich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now this is odd. *Firefox prevented this site from opening a pop-up window.* The only site I have open is this one…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty they are doing weird things now. If you look at old posts, keywords are hyper linked now. Like cabinet doors, door hinge etc…. I don't think the original poster had done it. I don't think popups are out of the question.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess Martin needs some advertisement money…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Leave my monkey alone…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Landing gear is not needed to FLY, don't land & you'll be ok!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
We need a close up of your planes in action. Do your planes need landing gear???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think my monkey died…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy That is one great Idea.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What Box? Did he fall off your back?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I taught him how to play dead


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty & Rex,
This ones for youze


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

I've got tons to do in the shop, but when I get home from work, I just don't have the energy. Anyone want to come over & help???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finished my disk sander today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, what do you make of this? All of my gifs are dead…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will DIY. Be right over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks William. You're a true friend. If I'm asleep when you arrive, just start without me!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And although the patio furniture got done a couple of days ago, I finally got around to setting it out today and snapping some photos.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Calling it an early night gents. Trying to get my hours adjusted back to return to work next week

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Marty I cant say I have ever seen that before.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I looked at your two postings. I left comments on those posts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks DIY.
In case you can't tell, I got a lot done today.
I had one of those days that I had two choices.
Stay busy or cuss someone out.
I just woke up in an ill mood this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

It doesn't matter what mood I wake up in. I may or may not accomplish anything. Have I mentioned that I'm a great procrastinator!!! Probably not, as I tend to put things like that off!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am the exact opposite.
When my health allows, I can lay in bed at night and think of a new idea for the shop. I may as well get up because I won't go to sleep until I go to the shop and tinker with the idea some more. So I have spent many all-nighters at the shop simply because I had an idea and couldn't let it wait until the next day. 
As you know, my health sometimes knocks me out of the game. During those times, I suffer from depression. It drives me crazy not to be able to do something. I have to stay busy as much as possible.


----------



## DIYaholic

If it weren't for the day job, that pays most of the bills, I wood be up all night working in the shop. I'm a TOTAL night peson. I easily could stay in the shop from 5:00pm till 3:00am, it's just that 6:00am comes sooooooo quickly.

I spent my "misspent" youth as a bartender. My day usually started around the noon hour & did not end until 5:00 or 7:00 AM. I just need about 6 hours of sleep, so that worked well for me.

Unfortunately, my day job has me scheduled for a 6:00am wake up. I need to sign off in a short time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, it's ok not to accomplish anything, after all we are not in any race, so take it as a break.

william, my mind does the same, can't sleep while I have a design or project in my head. when I am not able to go to the shop I spend my frustration time sketching up stuff and working stuff out for when I can go back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, I have to sign off soon too, I have been on/off occasionally today in between other things I had to do - but not in the shop. Trying to clear other chores so I can get to the shop tomorrow. Worn myself out today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am slowly amassing things that keep me busy Rex. For so long I tried so many things that did NOT work.
My wife even got me to playing computer games at one time, trying to keep my mind occupied. I HATE those things. The only game I've ever liked was poker, and even it is no fun when it's not live people sitting around a table.
Here's a good one that you guys can laugh at.
Some of you know I spent over two years in a wheelchair. You'd never guess what I done for over a year that kept my mind occupied pretty well. I enjoyed it too.
I decorated cakes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's a sample.
One of the many cakes I done for different people.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey william, that's a great thing to do, I have an Aunt who has a business just doing that. I have also delved into cooking and awed by what a pastry chef can do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And how about a daily tip that everyone can use?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William I have done 4 or more cake decorations with Royal Icing, with sugar flowers and all the other stuff. Royal Icing sets like concrete and seals the cake inside. Also done a 2 tier.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I enjoyed the cake decorating because at least it was doing something with my hands.
I sold all my cake decorating stuff to buy woodworking tools though when I first got interested in it. I made a woman that was trying to start a business doing it one happy lady. I had probably a couple of thousand dollars worth of stuff by the time you counted all the pans, tips, bags, and the wedding cake kits. I made her a helluva deal on it to buy my first table saw. 
It's amazing what goes into that too. I had various pans. The most expensive stuff though was the wedding cake items. I had one set of pans and columns to make a ten tier cake. That set ran over three hundred dollars when I bought it. That does not include the topper or any extras. That's just pans and columns.

By the way, I made all my cakes homemade. I did not use box cakes or store bought cakes. I got quite good and making and decorating. Now though, I haven't baked a cake in over a year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I only used Royal icing on wedding cakes because of the stability of it. It held up well with the weight of it. 
A few people I made cakes for requested fondant. I absolutely hated working with that stuff. I always preferred icing.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you offering us a slice???

Rex,
You are right, IT IS NOT A RACE!!! We all cross the "Fiinish" line at our own pace. I know my pace & accept it. When I feel like doing something, I DO!!! I don't beat myself up over my lack of motivation. I do what I want, when I want. That is my secret to "de-stress-ifying" life. I'm a "Go with the Flow" type of guy.

Right now though, MY FLOW says; go to sleep. Good NYTOL.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, I gotta get to bed too.
My wife's work schedule is all screwed up because of some changes they're making in the company. So I have to be sure to be well rested to see those children off to school in the morning. 
Ya'll have a good evening.

Don't forget to turn off the lights Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight DIY

william, I do love to cook and own a lot of cooking stuff. I cook a lot of English food including Christmas Puddings and Christmas Cakes which are just like proper Royal Icing wedding cakes. You have to make the cake which contains a lot of fruit and nuts 6 weeks before you ice it because you have to pour brandy into skewer holes in the cake every week to ferment the fruit. The R. icing seals the cake and then you decorate it.
I have even made sausages from scratch - English variety and other pies and pasties, casseroles and full blown 5 course dinners.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, before you put icing on the cake, you coat it with marzipan.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*CLICK*


----------



## KTMM

Wow, I never can get on when you guys are on…. Oh, well. Had a hell of a day today. I did a ride along with a friend of mine at his work. I got my bench about 90% done. (post coming soon). I did have one terrible experience today though.

I ran over a cat, and killed it. He ran at the car like one of those damned kamikaze squirrels. I immediately ran to the nearest house and asked if the lady knew who's cat it was. The woman answered the door and said, "Nope, not my cat, I think he's a stray, just throw him in the ditch over there." Me being me, I put the poor dead cat in the car, hauled him home and gave him a proper burial.

To top it off, some jackass(es) at the front of my neighborhood has set up a shrine to their dead cat. It has a cross, marker flags and a solar light up with a framed picture of the cat and a sign underneath that says something like, "Fluffy, killed by a careless driver." I feel like telling the A-hole, "Hey man, I have four cats, they stay inside, because A-holes like your drunk son drive to Effing fast up this 25mph road." "Guess what, all of my cats are alive, even the blind one we rescued from nearly being put to sleep at our local, no kill shelter."


----------



## HamS

Morning Gents,

Coffee is hot and good this morning.

I am moving around a bit better today. I keep a pad on the bed side night stand becasue often in the middle of the night I will wake up and have the answer to some problem my mind has been chewing on. If I write it down I have a chance of remembering it. If I don't, Sayonara idea.

I think I am going to go to the shop for a little this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I'll have a large coffee and four donuts to go please…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda quiet this morning. You'd think ya'll had jobs or something. Guess I'll knock some cob webs out of the corners and run the John Deere a few laps around the yard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning guys.
Glad you are feeling more mobile today.
Box, you can come and do mine if you like, never know when I'll get around to it.
Today is reserved for going to the shop and doing something, anything,
Hope William is less painful today too, and the rest of the gang fighting fit.
KTMM, please come back during normal business hours.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*HELLO* HELLO Hello Hello…..........Anyone out there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Barely Rex, but I'm here.
However, I'm soon going to try mosying over to the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry about your cat experience KTMM.
It is a sad thing when that happens. I've ran over a few myself.
Be proud that it matters to you.
Too many people these days wouldn't have given it a second thought.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, we have been taking some of the garage sale leftovers and starting to list a few on Ebay.
In the 90's we collected Beanie Babies and we decided to include them in the garage, so we had a table full of them priced at a few bucks each. Well we did not sell one, so Sandra looks up what we have and checks what they are going for on Ebay before she lists them.
She was stunned to find this listing of the exact same bear we have http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRINCESS-DIANA-TY-BEANIE-ORIGINAL-1997-PVC-PELLET-INDONESIA-BEAR-MINT-/220885607033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336dcee279#ht_2106wt_1187
If you read the description, you'll see why.
I was thrilled out of my brain, and then went out of my brain when Sandra told me we had 2 of them, not one.

I am now busy looking at tools online and other toys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You gonna throw a huge bar-b-que when you sell those bears Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's an idea William.
That Bear is some serious business, if you look you'll see she has had 5 bid offers which she has turned down.

Now what can I do to help my buddies?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What can you do to help your buddies?
Just be your normal charming self.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know, I'm supposed to be gone by now.
I'm making a tough decision today.
To be miserable at home or be miserable at the shop.
Since the shop feels like it's about a five mile walk from here, I haven't left the house yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now muscle spasms have started hitting me pretty hard.
So that make the decision for me.
I am now going to lie back down.
I'll see you guys later if I'm able to get back up.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Hope the spasms subside & the pain deminishes!!!

Rex,
Sounds like when you sell your BEAR, the next round is on you!!!

KTMM,
There are no "NORMAL" hours of operation, just Abbey Normyl people in the evening/night time!!!

Ham,
Glad to hear you are "On the Move" again!!!

Marty,
Could you fly up here to VT & give ALL my properties a "BUZZ CUT"????

DY,
I'm cluless!!! Where is our daily thread update????

SuperD,
Today, on "The Woodwright's Shop" (a repeat), Roy DID NOT use any TOOLS, let alone woodworking tools. The entire show was devoted to *Blacksmithing*. The blacksmith taught/informed about *wrought iron*, shaping, *welding/flux* and threading with "old school" tap & die. The "Tap & Die" don't cut, but rather swedge the iron. A very interesting show. I wood bet that you have already seen in, but figured I mention how cool (or is that HOT) it was to watch.


----------



## DS

I predict Rex will sell the bear and "invest" in Mega Millions lotto tix…


----------



## DIYaholic

DS251,
I don't think ANYONE should invest in the "Mega Millions Lotto". It's a waste of…....

I'm going to win it ALL!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If the Bears bring in some green, being a concerned citizen, I will do something to help the economy.
I'll hire someone to keep the shop clean, haul lumber, make coffee and cut the grass.
That should put a dent in the unemployment figures/


----------



## DS

I guess I'm O-fer 1 with my predictions…
Lemme try again.

I predict that I will win $540M very soon… 
What are my odds at staying O-fer with that one? hahaha.
(176,000,000 to 1 apparently)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'll buy all of your beanies. What was that now….. $2 each? I'll even kick in an extra 10 for shipping…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rain is here.
I tried telling my wife and sons that rain was coming.
Oh no. It's only a 40% chance. There aint gonna be no rain.
They'll learn one day.
Forget the weatherman on the television.
Listen to my back.
More accurate than all the TV weathermen put together.
If I tell you rain is coming, there is no percentage, the rain is coming.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How is everyone this wonderful evening.
I came back to a realization earlier that hits me now and then.
I dang near died back in '99. 
The health problems I have now are a result of that wreck. 
I didn't die though. 
I do hurt a lot, but…........
When there's pain, there's also life.
If I stop hurting all of a sudden, one of two things have happened.
I'm either dead or, as some of these so called doctors have predicted, I'm 100% paralyzed.
So when you look at it like that,
Pain is a good thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was a little down about things earlier.
My wife made me go to town with her.
I hate going to town when I'm in bad enough shape that I have to use one of those scooters. 
I hate using those things.
I keep trying to convince my wife that it would make me feel better if she would choose one too and have a race with me.


----------



## superdav721

Randy he has done 4 or 5 shows with that blacksmith and they are great. I love how he wants to grab what they are working on so bad. Then his brain tells him that is hot. Good stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I was waiting for Roy to let out a holler, after touching a work in progress!!!

William,
I always say; Any day that I wake up breathing, is a good day!!!

Marty,
I PM'd Rex and offered him $3.00 each & $15.00 shipping!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good Randy. You go ahead and buy them and I'll split the profit with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll race ya…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're on Marty.
You have your butt down here next time I'm down so we can do that.
We'll make it more interesting and go all over Vicksburg and see just how many stores we can get thrown out of.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'm gonna need a couple K's of that beanie money to modify a scooter so I can kick William's @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I played in the dirt today. Tilled the garden up. That's what I was doin' earlier when you text me. I didn't hear the phone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also lit up a pile of tree limb about six foot tall and ten foot wide. I got a pile of glowing embers in my yard now.


----------



## superdav721

William grab some wienies we are going to Marty's house.
Thats what I like to hear dirt being turned over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Weiners? We don't need no stinkin' weiners!

Besides, Marty told me I'm not allowed at his house unless I bring bourbon or my old friend Jose.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry, I posted before reading about the massive bon-fire at his house.
I'll grab the weiners out of the freezer. They'll thaw before we get there.
You grab the marshmellows, graham crackers and chocolate for the boys. 
I'll be waiting in the Blazer when you get here.
Marty, throw some more wood on the fire. We're on the way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That pile was big enough that It'll burn for 2 days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As long as the rain tonight doesn't put it out…..


----------



## superdav721

William you wet yet? We haven't got a drop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We had a downpour here that lasted about an hour and a half.


----------



## DIYaholic

We had snow today. Mid 30's all day today. Working outdoors and the weather combined to make me a veeery weeeeery woooorn out puppy!!! I WILL be asleep before I finish typ;/./'[email protected]#$%^ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's been in the eighties here for over a week every day, and the forecast calls for more of the same last time I looked.


----------



## boxcarmarty

High 60's here. Had to take the convertible for a spin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just checked on my burn pile. It's starting to rain…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's going to warm up to the low to mid 50's this weekend!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

73 and rain tomorrow, 65 Saturday, 83 Sunday…..


----------



## superdav721

I have been on my motorcycle for over a month. Now how hot is this summer going to be?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Probably as hot as last year at least.
I passed out from the heat twice last year.
I have already moved the fans into the shop area.
I don't plan on doing that this year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It doesn't matter how hot as long as it's not raining…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll probably have the whole shop air conditioned.


----------



## DIYaholic

My 'puter is acting up. It is slow & LJ pages don't load properly. It is very frustating waiting 30 seconds for pages to load!!!! I think my computer is trying to tell ME to go to sleep. I'm going to listen to it. I'm going to take a smoke break, then check back in & call it a night after that. BRB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is my puter rubbing off on yours???


----------



## KTMM

BOOM, the next blog post of my "BIG OL' BIANCH" is up…...

http://lumberjocks.com/KTMM/blog/29196


----------



## KTMM

My shop has A/C. I had to pull the unit and clean it this past weekend…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I use CCcleaner on my computer to wipe all the temp files and such.
Ever since Lumberjocks was taken over by the big corporation, I don't see ads, but the ads trying to load and my adblockers blocking them, still creates a lot of temp files and such.
I find the Lumberjocks gets slow for me every few days.
I run the cleaner and I'm back in business.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, You're early tonight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome to the madhouse KTMM. 
Glad you caught us earlier tonight. 
The madness usually begins around nine, our time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta call it a night. 5am is pretty dang early…..


----------



## superdav721

Hang on Lucas I am going to check it out.
Now a friend gave me one awesome piece of birds-eye maple. I want to make some thing nice for the wife. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## superdav721

Marty have you gone back to work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Starting Monday, I'll be on the morning shift with Ham…..

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just practicing Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm blaming my 'puter woes on you Marty!!!

KTMM,
I'll have to check out your bench tomorow.

William,
I need to upgrade my 'puter & software…..one of these daze!!!

Everyone else,
Enjoy you shop & LJs time.

Ham,
Please, brew EXTRA COFFEE. I'm gonna needz it!!!!

I HAVS TWO kall itz a nyte. tyjkl,l./ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

You started praticin on a Friday. Thats like starting a baseball game in the 9th inning.JK


----------



## superdav721

Smokin BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Smokin BRB?
Smoking BBQ Ribs and Biscuits?

Joking. I know what you mean.


----------



## superdav721

Well its movie time then bed. Catch you guys tomorrow.
wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have a good evening Super.


----------



## thedude50

thought i would drop in and sey hello


----------



## HamS

Mornin all, I got the big pot out today.

I got the front of the estate mowed last night.

For some reason I am not feeling loquacious this morning.


----------



## thedude50

up early Ham I havent gone to bed yet


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've been pushing myself out of bed early all week. By Friday, I realized I needed to go to bed early. Especially after working in the yard all day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That would be awesome if you could make one of those out of wood…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone.
Hope everyone has a great day.
I see Ham is already a couple of pots of coffee ahead of me today.
Dude has joined the ranks of the unwashed. Welcome Dude.
Maty seems to be getting his schedule worked out. It's still early.

GOOD MORNING FELLOW LIMBERJERKS!


----------



## boxcarmarty

A pot of coffee and a half a dozen donuts and the sun isn't even up yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think we got much rain last night. I wunder if my fire is still burning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A half dozen donuts?
You're gonna get fat like that Marty.

And what do you see when the Pillbury Doboy bends over?
Donuts.


----------



## superdav721

Well we got sprinkle. Thats good cause I want to work the garden some more. A lot more.
Welcome Dude!
Ham i dont understand them big words.
Hello William


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You have to break it down.

lo-quac-ious low, quack, IOU's, He owes someone a short duck…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' LJs.
Sorry I haven't been able to update, I've been home with a sick kid. Luckily at my kids ages when they are home sick I usually get some shop time in as they typically just need rest and not a whole lot of TLC (meaning comforting). So yesterday I made 10 Ozian spears, a heart for a Tine Man, a Medal of Courage for a Lion, and some huge door knockers for the Oz gates. I also cleaned up the shop a bit, and hooked up my new DC accessories (a 10' 4" vacuum hose).

I might be back later to update stats, or I might just be actually in the shop. I have a shadow box and a butcher block to make by the 14th of April.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He owes someone a short duck.
That's hilairious.
Also amusing.
Or could it be called boisterous?
How about convivial?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daylight has arrived, guess I'd better get busy with something…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Yank.
I knew someone was missing lately.
Sounds like you've been getting some work done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just walked outside for a moment.
The rain is coming down in bucketfulls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got a scary thought for you guys.
I was planning on starting my train next.
It keep getting put on the back burner. I apologize Marty.
I had a dream last night though.
My next project came to me in a dream.
That ought to scare the crap out of everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Everyone seems to be energized today ….... mmmmm coffee is good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good morning.


----------



## DamnYankee

After spending the better part of the morning fighting with DMV (and as if there was any doubt they won…at least in getting me all frustrated)...I got out to the shop finally at 2pm.

I've started the cutting board (my first actually) that I promise to make for my step-mother-in-law. It will be made of red oak, maple, and a bit of walnut because that is what I had in suitable scraps (see Stumpy I am using my scraps). The first half is glued and clamped as I type. In about an hour I will glue the rest. I was going to make it an end-grain cutting board but due to time constraints and other issues, it will be edge grained. Oh well.

While the glue on that is setting….and after I am done making this narcissistic entry….I will pick back up on the other project you guys have kinda helped me with but that I probably won't post for a couple of reasons…mostly because i feel bad about infringing on another LJ's creative idea.


----------



## DamnYankee

Quite day here in the Stomp Your Nubs Saloon.

Well the glue up is ….uuuummm….drying.

The other project is coming along moderately well.

And that't that from this end.


----------



## superdav721

Hello misfits. Today I managed to stash away 2/3's of the money for my wife's project. I cant wait.


----------



## superdav721

In the shop sharpening 16 chisels. The night air is great and so is the music.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello All,
This is quick check in. My 'puter has Marty-itus!!!

Why is it soooooo quiet around here???

Posting from my phone. What a PIA!!!

No rest for the wicked, tomorrow is a workday. I will be calling it a night.

TTFN, I may or may not check back in!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hello Randy
Its Just Me
and
No one else
Here here here here here


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Super,

Leno is on & I need sleep!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

I'm all alone…......
;(
I think I will go watch Norm
*WOOD!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dust Collectors, Not very busy last night??? That makes it easy for Rob to count.


----------



## geoscann

Good morning stumpnubs, its been awful quit this week ???? .

stumpy just fyi that saw mill in oakley aint their no more just empty buildings.


----------



## superdav721

I don't want to go shopping. Somebody save me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning y'all

Here is a gripe with a twist…

So as I stated above, I spent a LARGE portion of my day yesterday (while home with a sick kid, different kid, same sick) dealing with DMV. As you also know is that I am USAF. What I may not have made clear is that I am Full-Time Air National Guard - I'm Air Guard but I do it everyday. One of the perks is that I get a National Guard license plate, and in North Carolina the number is assigned based on rank and seniority. So every year I get a different plate with the number getting lower every year (some years a lot lower, others not so much). Every year in December the DMV sends me a letter saying what my new plate is and a form to fill out for make model, VIN, etc of the car I will be putting it on. Well this year I sold the car I usually put it on, and was going to start putting it on my truck. As the truck's current plate did not expire until the end of March (today) I did not expect the plate to show up in the mail until this past week. Well it hadn't.

So yesterday I make a call to DMV. I live outside of Charlotte, DMV headquarters (the number you call) is in Raleigh, NC about 4 hours away. After about 15 minutes on wait (that's how long my phone said I'd been on the call when I finally spoke to a person) it takes another 15-20 life times to get the person I am calling that I am calling about an ASSIGNED plate, not a personalized plate, or a special "save the…" or "I'm a fan of…" plate, but one assigned to me and no one else. They then transfer me to someone else who know what I am talking about and they say "Oh, well sir, to get that you need to fill out the form you were sent". To which I say "yes, but I sent in in January." And they say "oh, well you should have received your plate then sir". I say "that's what I thought but I haven't". "Well Sir without the form we can't send you the plate". "Ok, since I sent it to you, how can I send it to you again?" "Let me transfer you to…." "Hello sir, how can I help you?" And I explain it to the lady AGAIN. She pulls up my information (I can hear tappy tap tap). "Ok sir if you will go to your local license plate office they can take care of your."

Ok. So off to local office. Stand in line for 30 minutes. Explain what is going on. "Oh sir, they need that form, did you sen in that form…yes I sent it in but they have no record of it….well that's why they haven't sent it to you cause they need that form…got that, they said come here and you could help and I could pay for it (again) here….oh no sir, we aren't can't handle assigned plates (to which she make as show of pulling our their rules to show me)"

So back to the truck. Call DMV (AGAIN). Go through same 15 minute wait, explain all over again. The person helping me seems much more aware unitl "sir we need that form…did you send the form…when did you send it again…January….oh lord we should have gotten that then…." Then she tells me to go back into the local license plate office, renew my current (non-Guard) plate, send a letter to the DMV saying I want my Guard plate, include VIN number, make, model, and title number and the fact that I'd just renewed it (so I don't pay again). Okay, not great, but ok I'm getting somewhere.

Back into license plate office, wait in line for 30 life times. Go to renew…"sir we only take cash or check, we don't take debit cards…." (really, who doesn't take plastic these days other than the barber. I can't tell you where my check book is as I can't tell you the last time I wrote an actually paper check). So I leave in search of an ATM.

Meanwhile, my wife calls. Okay, stay there, she just got off work early and is headed our grocery shopping and she will bring me some cash. So my daughter and I walk down to a quick serve restaurant and wait. Wife shows up, I get cash, walk back down to license plate office, wait in line for 30 more life times, and renew current license. Letter to follow.

I get home, and latter that evening I am writing my letter. My wife comes in and sees what I am doing, and she pulls out of a file a piece of paper and asks if it would help. Its the form I got in December, filled out in January after I sold the car, and ask her to mail. The form that the DMV needs to process my license plate. The form I said was mailed in January. She had it as part of the stack of bills to pay at the end of March as the plate expires on 31 March but you have until 15 April to put the new one on.

Uhhhhhggggg!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It must be a shopping morning Dave. I have to go too. Maybe I can get in an auction this afternoon. First I have to go get my Z24 from the shop. Dropped another fuel injector yesterday and had to have it towed in. This makes number 4. I'll be biting the bullet and replacing the remaining 3 at $75 each…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If your puter is dieing, your car is next…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I think you had a worse day than me. I received a shipment of trees yesterday. Well, half of them. The other half was shipped to the other side of town. That's where I was heading when the car decided it was done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Though break, Yanks. Cheer up. It's Saturday.

Dave, I love to shop. Of course, I hate to shop where my wife loves to shop…

I just filmed a segment for the show about making a scrub plane out of a Harbor Freight $10 smoother. I think I'm in love. It may not be a Stanley #40, but it's pretty darn nice for an obscenely cheap plane. You'll see what I mean tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning gang.
I am going to be busy today trying to get things done as my next chemo is on Wednesday which will put me "out of it" again for a while.
I am going to service the band saw and any other tool that needs it, continue getting everything in order and perhaps start cutting pieces for a new flower cart and a patio chair - been working on a new set of templates for them.

I'll be back again this evening to join in the fun, so until then, you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A lot of people have been asking me to make these plans available. It is the designs for the Worksharp 3000 setup I did in Blue Collar Woodworking episode #6=. It is a holder for the system with a drawer for accessories, plus a platform to sharpen wide blades, a holder for a full range of MDF discs with less expensive sandpaper and buffing compounds instead of the pricey honing films. It also has an attachment to use Tormek and Jet jigs.

Thought I'd post it for those who have emailed me about it!


----------



## DIYaholic

My work day started at 8:30am, ended at 2:00pm. My weekend has started!!! Yipee!!!!
'puter not behaving, so I Will be at my "Foodie Friends" to use there's. A great excuse to mooch a dinner invite!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Slow around here these last couple of days. What gives?


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy i think evevybody needs some of your motivational shows


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles Yank. If it makes you feel any better, I gave up on depending on my wife to mail ANYTHING long time ago. 
I had my lights turned off once. I called and went round and round with the light company to find out they had no record of my payment. They suggested maybe the bank had a hold on my check. I called the bank and went round and round to find out they had no record of said check. I was on the way to pay the rediculous fees at the local payment office when I was looking for a pen to write a new check and guess what I found? My wife had stuck the bills she was supposed to mail above the sun visor. Luckily I caught the cable, water, and garbage in time before those services were discontinued. Since it wasn't the first time though, I handle mail and bills now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry I haven't been doing my part Stumpy. 
I've been down in my back pretty bad and didn't want to bother everyone too much, as I really had nothing to talk about besides my pain.
I did do something today though.








I'll write up a blog and tell ya'll all about it.
Let me catch up on everything else first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I HATE shopping Super. I HATE shopping of any kind. Even when I'm shopping for wood working items, I research everything before I leave home and know what I want when I walk in the store. I go to that item and I'm outathere.
Now for the real headache. It is amazing the amount of times these days that after all that research, checking availability online and all, I get to the store to find out that they either don't have it or don't know what I'm talking about.

I take everything I just said back.
I love shopping, if you include yard sales.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the blog on the plane I bought today.


----------



## superdav721

First Rob Wow, that was one bad day. Sorry!
Marty I left a 9:00 am got back a 4:00 pm. OMG, wasted energy. 
Now I did manage to squeeze in an eBay purchase while eating a big mac.









And William that is a cool little plane.
And it starts
One the plane bug bites, the bug spreads.
Stumpy it was clothing and shoe stores, lunch then Sams club and Walmart.
Now I am going to the shop for 30 min of sanity.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm way ahead of you Super.
I'm already thinking of other handplanes and such I'd like to work with. 
The two problems I have are my health and my finances.
I will keep my eyes open for more yard sale and estate sale deals though.


----------



## KTMM

Yank, I'm sorry to hear that. I work for the Dept of Revenue here in Mississippi (IT, not audit). In our state there is no DMV, just the county offices and the main office I work at. I often pass the front window to hear a number of 4 letter words from hacked off taxpayers that have red faces. I see both sides of the fence everyday. It is really bad because a lot of times the person working that window may or may not be very educated, their hands are tied by a lot of political red tape and they are trained not to think.

One thing that gets me though, is that I work two aisles over from the guy that keeps the counties functioning. I had to go get a tag a couple weeks ago and was greeted very badly by a woman working the counter. She started trying to throw that red tape b/s up, but I had all my ducks in a row. I think I pissed her off because I knew the ropes. At the end of our exchange I threw a name out, and conveniently moved my badge so that the title was visible, it had been half hidden by being partially tucked in my shirt. I think she thought she was going to be in trouble, and I got a big nervous smile, and a "Have a nice day".

My point is that I go out of my way to be courteous to people, it's the least someone can do in their job.
It's also very good practice to be kind and courteous all the time, you never know who you're dealing with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Between exhaustion from work & my 'puter acting up, I haven't had the inclanation to post much. Posting from my phone is excruciating, at best.

DY,
Sorry for your "DMV" situation.

William,
You have joined the "DARK SIDE"!!!

Me, I'm allowing dinner to digest, before heading home to either reboot my computer or "BOOT" it across the room!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And it's going to be one of THOSE nights.
The info I'm getting is that the response I just typed is posted, and KTMM has posted, but the last thing I'm seeing on the thread page is Super's post from 14 minutes ago.
Oh well, I'll hang in there and try to keep up guys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't boot it across the room DIY.
If it comes to that, fill it full of large caliber holes.
Videotape it. (Does the term videoTAPE make me sound old? Don't know the proper term these days)
Post it on YouTube.
I wanna watch.


----------



## KTMM

I have 6 pc's on my shop floor that I need to finish erasing so I can get rid of them. They range from a Pentium Pro 500mhz to a Pentium 4 2.2ghz. I have to run them through a multi pass erasure, since they had medical information on them. Then again, I may just scavenge them to see if I can build a pair of nice shop pc's so that I can quit having to tote my laptop to the shop all the time…...


----------



## KTMM

Actually, I know I'm going to keep one of the pc's for the shop. I'm going to put my video capture card in it, hook up some antenna's and record Roy Underhill and the A-Team every time they comes on ….


----------



## KTMM

And just so I'm not too far off subject, WOOD COMPUTER.


----------



## superdav721

I'm back what did I miss?
Krunk has a bench blog, on my way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Roy Underhill and A-Team?
That's one helluva combination.
It makes me wonder what you're thinking of building next.


----------



## KTMM

Bump, bah dump bum, bump bah dum, BUMP BAH DUMP BUM, BUM BAH BUM BUM BUM….

My shop needs an occasional explosion, I love the A-Team….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I don't own any "firearms". I have a grease gun, finish mailer gun, brad nail gun, pin nail gun, staple gun & a BB gun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like that show to Krunk.
When the movie came out and I watched it with disgust, I started telling my kids about the show. I hadn't realized they had never seen it. The very next day I went and found a collector's set of the show just so they could watch it. Now they agree with me that the shows were better than the movie.

DIY, tie back the safety on the nail guns then and let-er rip. 
If you lived closer I'd come help you with the lack of firearms problem. We could get the job done right.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to hit the road & head home. I'll be back later.


----------



## KTMM

I still want to throw a running pc through one of those giant demagnetizer / grinders that are referred to as, "The ultimate data destruction"

Something like this….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's only because of your hatred of computers Krunk.
Can I help you throw em in?
Can I? Can I?


----------



## superdav721

I have shot them, hit em with sledge hammers, ran over them with my truck, skewered them with a fork lift, dropped them from a six story building and tossed them into the river.
I have no love for computers either. None.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Remind me to hide my laptop from you two.
I'm scared what ya'll may decide it needs.


----------



## superdav721

Happy thoughts.
This is what I like to do in my spare time,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am so jealous Super.
this is the first house we've lived in since me and Lisa married that we didn't have a garden. 
Can't grow a thing here. All the nutrients (my theory) are washing down the hill.
I even had a cactus die!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First year here, hard work for nothing.
Second year, $175 in fertilizer and soil additives, beautiful garden.
third year, crap again.
fourth year, did the math and figured out that if it cost me that much for a garden my money is better spent at the local Farmer's market.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well the kiddies are headed to bed, wife is at work, and I hear a hot bath calling my name.
I will try to get back on later.
If not, you all have a great evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, what a day.
Did what I could in the shop …we had 90 degrees today.
Sandra went to the grand kids start of baseball in the morning and went shopping in the afternoon OMG. She's got many ideas about future garage sales - Yikes and want me to build a jewelry display case. I know these case are done with a style and rail router bit to fit the glass in, so I looked online with gloom when seeing what they cost.
Anyway, at the shop today I thought I would look over that score I made a couple of years ago on that quantity of bits I got for $100, and low and behold - I found a style and rail bit ….... not junk, but an Amana: http://www.toolstoday.com/p-5148-reversible-stile-rail-assemblies-classical.aspx Yeah that's the one..Yippie.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Roger I cant wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I have a lot of projects planned before that, but wanna bet some get bumped?
Yeah, and I was not kidding about that Beanie Bear, here's Sandra's Ebay listing http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-PRINCESS-DIANA-TY-BEANIE-ORIGINAL-1997-PE-PELLET-INDONESIA-BEAR-MINT-/160775111476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256ef18334#ht_8134wt_1031 and the good news is that we have 2 of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi all,
A short post, to prove I'm still around.

Super,
I think you should hold a feast from your garden, for all LJ'ers.

William,
ALL the produce needed & NO HARD LABOR; that's that's a Win, Win in my book!!!

Rex,
Get 'er done, while the gettin' is good!!!

KTMM,
That really is "data storage degradation"!!!

Ham,
I'll need extra coffee in the AM, got lots to do!!! Pancakes & VT maple zyrup would be good too!!!

It's time for me to go. See all ya'll tomorrow!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

That's awesome Rex, I have two boxes of the wife's beanie babies in the loft of my shop. Looks like daddy may get new tools if I score on a few of them. "No honey, I don't know what happened to those beanie babies, all that crap was in a box up there somewhere….." "I don't know how $3000 dollars got in my paypal account, guess we should spend it before it disappears…."

I can justify this, otherwise they'll be sold to buy Ed Hardy rip-offs on Ebay…..

I couldn't resist, the A-team theme song is now my signature.


----------



## superdav721

RARE PRINCESS DIANA, TY BEANIE, ORIGINAL 1997 *PE* PELLET INDONESIA BEAR, MINT
Item condition: -
Time left: 5d 13h (Apr 06, 201212:06:17 PDT)
Starting bid: US $20,000.00 
Go Roger!
Good to have you around Lucas


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucas/SD Apparently the factory in Indonesia only operated for 3 weeks, then production went to china, so the Indonesian is rare, especially those with the PE filling which was a mistake on some - even rarer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All you coffee drinkers out there, I mean good coffee drinkers, I made a great score on a coffee maker.
In Italy you will find that just about every household has a stove top espresso coffee pot that really does produce great coffee, but the only drawback is you have to stay looking after it because once it starts to boil, if you don't get it off the stove real quick you get a coffee volcano. I brought one home years ago but found I hated watching the pot brew and remove the pot from heat before the eruption.
Anyways I have become pretty good at scanning for bargains and on Thursday Amazon had an automatic electric version of the pot that turned itself off at the right moment. Here's the pot TODAY http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009W5F0/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details
Here's what I paid for it:

Items Ordered Price
1 of: Delonghi EMK6 Alicia Electric Moka Espresso Coffee Maker 
Condition: New
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$26.13
1 of: 20oz French Press Coffee Maker 
Condition: New
Sold by: BuyDBest (seller profile)
$6.94
Oh, I also snagged another French press too for $6.95


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'm first to rise (post actually), but I AIN'T shining. It's forecasted to rain ALL day. Maybe I'll putter in the shop.
Gotta go get the Sunday paper, then relax with the FUNNIES!!!!

I'll be back.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

SOrry I missed yesterday, I was late getting up and had to get my day right away without my normal coffee and puter time. Life at Ham's hacienda has been hectic and back wrenching. I can get about 6 sq ft of stone laid in one bucket of mortar and my back can only take two buckets a day. so it is going slowly. My darling wife is quick to point out to me that If I lost 50 lbs it would be a lot easier to work on the floor. The real problem with that is she is right. If you cannot tell from my picture, I am a man who takes up more than my fair share of the volumn of the atmosphere. However, I also have sequestered more carbon than all the skinny ones so I am doing my bit for the greening of the earth. 
This is also concert weekend so I have to be especially attentive to Miss Julie. She is a violist who plays in the local symphony orchestra and also has a string quartet she plays in. Concerts are Sunday at 3:00pm and there is always a Sat rehearsal at 10:30. I am on the board of directors of the orchestra (means they want me to do work) and I do the preconcert talk and sort of MC the concert. That means I have to dress in my suit today.

I actually managed to get a little shop time yesterday. I hope to get some stone laid before church today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning wood chippers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my find for yesterday…..

Stanley #5C type16 (1933-1941) plane bottom, good condition $2


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Im scared to buy an old plane because what ive seen on here it becomes an addiction


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Wow, another hot day forecast, I'm not ready for hot weather, too early to turn on the AC.
Hope everyone has a good cup of coffee or maybe is on their 2nd or 3rd.
Poor Ham, I don't envy your stone mason activities, seems like when you get older and strain your back or muscles, it takes a while longer to recover.
I hope to get some shop time today, but first I have to pay bills - yuk, I hate that, so I will be a little depressed after that.
I hope you all have a good day and survive any April Fools day happenings.


----------



## KTMM

Morning all, i screwed up and mentioned the beanie babie thing to the wife, now she wants me to get them down out of the shop…. oh well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Lucas, welcome to the demanding wife club, mine has so many tasks lined up for me that I'll have to live for 165 years to get half of them done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

165 Years? You'd better get going, you only have a few more to go before you get there!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Stumpy, I wish I were a youngster like you again, but then I would not have all this knowledge.
What are you up to today?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My wife is pissed at me right now. When she woke up I told here that there was a phone call for here while she slept in, and the guy was interested in a Beanie. His name was Rex Lyon … and I gave her the tel number.
She called and got Cameron Park Zoo …....... mmmm she's not happy with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
ROFLMAO!!!

I paid my bills last night. Today is laundry day. Perhaps some shop setup time. Purchased a used utility sink for the shop, someday it will be installed. I'm waiting to hear back about 12 - Rockler 4" metal blast gates (NIB) for $6.00 ea. (retail $12, on sale for $9), sounds like a bargin to me. I just hope he calls, I wood hate to miss this!!!

Time for sustenance, be back later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a woodshop auction coming up next Saturday. I'm hoping to come home with my pockets turned inside out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This week we will be hosting our first specialty auction. SATURDAY APRIL 7 @ 1pm join us for our first ever TOOL auction. We will have nothing but tools, hardware, contractor supplies, building materials and lawn equipment at this auction.

Tools offered will range from antique hand tools such as hand saws, wood planes and pipe wrenches to modern drill presses and power tools!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone come on over next weekend, We'll rent a U-haul and fire up the grill…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sounds like a lot of fun Box, wish I could be there, but …....... bad time for me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I am going to hit the big time and thinking of purchasing a small amount - and I mean really small amount of some or one or two hardwoods - nice looking stuff. Going to try my hand at boxes. I don't have anything but pine and is mainly 2x's so I need some beautiful lumber - like a couple of pieces to start with.
Now, can any of you suggest a place where I can get what I need online, there are no lumber places I know of in 100 miles, so a personal visit is out.
Cost is also a factor, especially shipping. I'd be real glad of your comments and suggestions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can send you some Rex, but the shipping could get pricey…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What do you have? I'm looking for a couple of pieces 48" long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What thickness and width do you need? I have a wide variety. Red Oak, White Oak, Maple, Cherry, Walnut, Cedar, Poplar, Box Elder, just to name a few. What I don't have, I have available right around the corner…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex my wife is on the OMG any thing I say is wrong kick. She wanted me to grill ribs and get new lawnmower blades, then mow the yard. All while we went to town she shopped and went to her office for some catchup work. There are not enough hours in a day. But I am wrong.
I am hiding in my shop after all the choirs are done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Just had lunch with my Brother, He was waiting for a tool to come back from Pennsylvania yesterday so he could finish up your screw. He should have it ready this week…..


----------



## KTMM

Well, I just spent the past 4 hours watching Dexter's laboratory with mini me. I have a catch in my back that's keeping me from cutting and planing wood, but I did manage to get to 3 of 6 computers that need to be wiped out…. I guess progress is progress, even if it's slow, and it's not the progress you're looking for.

William, I need to give you these awesome sawhorses before my father-in-law reminds me he wants them. If they go to him they'll just sit in the rain with expensive tools on them…. SINCE HE NEVER CLEANS UP AFTER HIMSELF!!!!!!!!!

GRRRRRrrrrrrrrr…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I really am not sure what I want, but at least 3" wide or more might work and 48" long would work.
I would like to get 2 contrasting - look nice together pieces, one of the figured in some way.
Do you have anything like that? It's for making a couple of very elegant boxes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seems all the wives are pissed today…..we've all been April fooled. Let's Party.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*New episode will be up shortly. Better late than never…*

It's about making a scrub plane for ten bucks. There's a segment on what hand planes everyone should own. And then we show the plane till on the Ultimate Tool cabinet, plus another new design for a wall mounted plane rack. Finally I confess my hand plane obsession.

It's titled: "Da Plane! Da Plane!"

If you don't get that reference, you're either too young or you grew up in a cave.


----------



## DIYaholic

The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!! The WAIT is almost over!!!

I stayed at my 'puter all day waiting. OK, I was napping mostly!!!


----------



## geoscann

Hey boss stumpys here on "da plane!! " da plane"" hey boss he,s here he,s here. WOOD PLANE


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here she is...


----------



## HamS

OMG, NOw I have to go find the headphones. I got another bucket of mortar's worth of stone on the floor. Progress is progress. I had a bit of wood working to do, but started in on the back medicine (today's choice is Sierra Nevada's India Pale Ale) so I better not work. I guess I will just have to do a bit of lumber jockin'.


----------



## DIYaholic

Da (hand) Plane has arrived!!!
The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!! The wait IS over!!!

Ham,
I'm sure it is "Just what the doctor ordered"!!!


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy i dont live at home but i due set in my underwear and buy stuff online i love out biding people. how many of them #40 planes would you like to buy.

ha ha april fools day lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- There is nothing in this world as tasty as a good IPA! It's my absolute favorite kind of beer!


----------



## superdav721

Marty thank you that is the only bit of good news today. The wife's chores whooped my A$&. Your Hard drives should be in Monday or Tuesday. 
She gets like this every few months and its almost immeasurable. 
Now part 2 of fun, Stumpy's video.


----------



## superdav721

Marty it just clicked in my hard head. (the wife has got me meessseeddd upppp)
Your brother didn't buy some special tool to do this did he?


----------



## superdav721

Stumps a very nice video.
You need to look at electrolysis for rust removal. 
*IT DONT COST NOTHING! *


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, One of the other guys had to make a trip out there and this thread gauge went with him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I like mine medium well…..


----------



## superdav721

Good deal, just a loaned out tool.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, another winter vacation draws to an end. Tomorrow I'll rise at 4:45, OK maybe 5:01, grab some coffee, choose between brownies and cookies, a cigarette, watch a little news. Be showered, dressed and out the door by 6. Damn that lottery for not paying off this winter…..


----------



## superdav721

I owe I owe it's off to work we go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Movie time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening everyone.
I'm late and not staying but a moment.
Just had to stop in and be counted.

KTMM, I am ready for those sawhorses whenever I can get them.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

The coffee is doin its favorite dance and another work week is under way, Yippppeeee!

I have to go to work to get some rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham


----------



## HamS

Mornin' Marty,

Do you think there will be any decent tenon saws at your auction? Do they allow distance bidding?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, They should be posting some pictures in a few days. I'll keep you posted. And yes, they would take a phone in bid…..


----------



## HamS

Another bucket of mortar on the floor, and the stones on top of it. I have the floor for the first base cabinet ready and about half of the stove. This is complicated becasue I have to build a wall, but I really don't want to build the wall until I tear out the wall opposite the new one and move two cabinets, but I don't want to start that until I am almost ready with all the new cabinets, but I don't want to do that until the floor is repaired and stoned under them so I have to keep up the stoning; BUT I can't go much futhur with the stoning until I move Miss J's computer desk, and I can't do that until I get the drapes in the living room hung, and I can't do that until I get the trim installed and the curtain track boxed in and zippity-do-dah, zippity day, My oh my what a wonderful day.

But hark, what light through yonder window breaks,
Why 'tis Miss Julie beckoning me,
Now the sun is truly shining on my day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I really enjoyed this week's show Stumpy.
You are so right, once you buy one hand plane, you want more.
I wish there was a Harbour Freight near me. I'd rush out this morning and buy two of those planes. One to keep as bought and one to modify like the one you showed.
Yes, I bought my first plane the other day, and I'm now wanting more.
Damn you Stumpy, and Super, and KTMM. You guys are at fault. Ya'll drove me to this madness.

Anyway, I'm just checking in this morning. I have to run off to the hardware store.
I was given a dovetail jig yesterday and decided ti give it a try.
It is a Dovetailer by General Tools. 
It does ok I guess. There is way to much setup though for the lack of decent results you get from it. The best I was able to get with it was a pretty good joint, but only a blind man could possibly mistake it for a "quality" dovetail.
So it lit a fire under my butt.
I am off this morning to buy the rest of my hardware to build the Stumpy Nubs Dovetail Machine.
I will blog about it and keep you guys posted.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Check out the HF website. You have to pay some shipping, but if you order a few things at once it will hurt less!

*Dave*- I wonder if I can use that electrolysis process on my truck?

*Ham*- mmmmmmmmmmmmm…. ham….. I think I'll go see if McNugget laid any eggs this morning…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning gentlebodies, what a nice day.
I'm off to go and have my blood work and tests done today ready for Wednesday's infusion, so I will be missing for some time.
Stumpy, I have not had a chance to watch the movie yet, but it is on my list of things to do today.
Ham, sounds like you have a spring in your step today … that's great.
SD, I wonder how many projects you will do today, you are like a factory on steroids.
William, hope you are felling less pain in your body, cos you are about to feel one in your wallet. 
Box, I really am interest in the lumber, any suggestions?
And to all the other mental misfits of our "guild" have a wonderful day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Stumpy Nubbers!
Kids are both at school, and that means I'm back at work. But before I go any further here are our stats

Hand Planes = 11,758 for an average of 32.5 posts per day (no change since 27 Mar)
Stumpy Nubs = 6,457 for an average of 47.1 posts per day (up 0.9 posts since 27 Mar)
Intercept = 5,301 or about 362 days (faster by about 40 days since 27 Mar)

good owrk, even with the slow weekend.


----------



## DamnYankee

About my DMV adventure.

I was frustrated by the disconnected, yet somehow circular, argument I had with the DMV representatives.

I was not mad at my wife, as I chaulked it up to one of those "life events" that really are kinda humerous in retrospect.


----------



## DamnYankee

While I was home with sick kids I was rather productive in the shop…
-Made door knockers for the Gastes of Oz. Instead of the uge round knockers as requested, I made them to look like large O and Z (OZ). I cut each letter seperately, attached them to each other, and painted metalic gold.
-Made a "Badge of Courage" for the lion. Two flat (1/8" luan) stars, one painted gold, the other black. Then a 3D star painted gold. The three stars were arranged off-set from each other. Added a scroll cut from 1/4" luan with COURAGE on it.
-Made a heart w/ clock for the Tin Man. Large heart cut on BS, then routed with ogee. Added a round piece on top of that also rounded with ogee. Then a clock face glued on that.
-Made ten spear heads on the BS for the Oz guards.
-Started and almost finished (pun intended) a cutting board made from red oak, maple, and walnut for my step-mother-in-law's birthday.
-Finished the inlay and started the finishing for the front of a shadow box I am making.

Though I hate it when my kids are sick, the benefit is that they are old enough to just be checked on periodically while they rest, and I can do whatever I want, like work in the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, My you did very well with your minder duties, well done on both accounts.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy *GO Here*


----------



## superdav721

Rex the spring is keeping me in my yard and the projects have slowed


----------



## DIYaholic

My work day is over (26 cu yrds) of mulch spread.
My grocery shopping is done.
At the "Foodies" for adult beverages, conversation & good eats.

William,
Your in veeeeeery deep, use the force.

DY,
It's good to be able to chuckle, regarding the wife's mailing oops. Good for you & the relationship!!! It also sounds like you are enjoying the theater/play projects.

Rex,
It's good that someone here is talking *WOOD*!!!

HAM,
That's the nature of home improvement/repair. Every project is dependent upon another project. It's a vicious cycle!!!


----------



## superdav721

Somebody build me a boat we are drowning down here.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Maybe DY can send you the "Oz" balloon, or perhaps you could build an ARC, for your next project.


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhh the wife might hear ya.
She has past the silent treatment stage and shifted to the smart remark stage. I think I am making progress.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You've about got it beat Dave, Stay with it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, Day 1 is about over, Only 8 more months to go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I haven't forgot about you. I just need to get back into my shop to see what I have…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Got the package today. HD is in and loaded. Doin' setup now…..


----------



## superdav721

Sweet that got there fast.


----------



## superdav721

Randy when I was a teenager there was this family that lived near us. They started building a boat that took 5 years to complete. When they finished they packed the boat, sold there house and hauled it to the gulf of mexico. They set sail around south america and headed for alaska. They made it and built a life for themselves. that is a true story. How many of us could do hat right now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sir William, You have mail…..


----------



## superdav721

Did ya put a stamp on it.


----------



## superdav721

You do know if you get them trains in his head they will be running around and in his house. He will have them out in the road with crossing lights. I can just see the newspapers now….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It'll be all over the 11 oclock news…..


----------



## superdav721

OMG


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you are going to have to scrap that idea. Veritas beat you to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, More problems, I'll have to get with you tomorrow on them…..

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## geoscann

SD if you wasn,t paying attention you almost would have thought stumpy narrated that segment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

here's a clue while I sleep on it…..

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening gentlebeings.
Been busy today. Been hot again and wifey can't live without the AC on, anyway it stopped her being mad at me.
Hope you guys had a good day.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Geo I thought that waz Stumpy at first.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, when you wake up. Thanks for remembering, I'll wait on you.
I have several projects lined up to start on.
I'm going to make another of that flower cart.
Build a set of yard furniture.
Make a keepsake box.
A couple of bird feeders.
About 4 more clocks.

In between all this I still have work to do on the shop, that's basically what I have been doing lately when on the shop, but I'm not finished there yet.


----------



## flyff

Very envious of your plans …


----------



## superdav721

Welcome flyff. Pull up a chair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

flyff: Do we have a new misfit in our group?


----------



## superdav721

Wow Rex that's a pretty steep agenda. I will await the fruits of your labors.
You know I was thinking about Rodney Dangerfield today then you came in my mind. Weird…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD I'll leave it to you to tell flyff about the groups rules and and joining fee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, I get no respect too.


----------



## superdav721

Flyff we are hosted by the Great inventor Mr. Nubbs. He has asked us to keep it PG. Dang.
Joining fee is as follows, you most at all times give William a hard time. And what every you do never mention anything about the pink tutu.
Thats it.
There is a morning shift and and evening shift and we are all a bit shifty.


----------



## superdav721

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

every now and then that happens.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I wished you had never mentioned the dress code.


----------



## devann

Ok Rodney…,I mean Rex..,Or Roger. Send me back and email with your mailing address. I was out in the container to get some wood earlier and saw your stuff still bundled. I'll send you send birdhouse parts and some ipe.


----------



## devann

I took this the other day for William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Darrell, I'll do that


----------



## devann

Here ya go Stumpy. Two stiles and a rail. I had to replace the oven the a few days ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Everyone


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and brownies this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Darrell, You're not allowed to play with William any more. He's starting to rub off on you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, You overslept again…..


----------



## HamS

Well, I had a hard day yesterday.

Good morning all.


----------



## superdav721

Im up and re a d y y to go


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning fellow misfits!

And the morning stats are…...

Hand Planes = 11,787 for an average of 32.5 posts per day (no change)
Stumpy Nubs = 6,508 for an average of 47.2 posts per day (up 0.1 posts on average)
Intersect = 5,279 or about 359 days (down by 3 days)

So about another year and we should be tied with HP if…


----------



## patron

tuesday april - 3 - 2012 dawn
7,000' new mexico
6" snow









those are the sangre de cristo mt's
(lower rockies) in the distance)
the ribbon of clouds under them
is the rio grande river
it has been in the 70's here for a week
the small birds are fluttering here
but haven't heard or seen
the geese yet


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone.
Send some of that snow here David, gonna be a hot one here today.
My project list got added to last night, wifey wants a planter or two, a jewelry display case and some sort of display table with shelves. Wow, do I have a project list now.
Hope everyone is hurting less today and is ready to go for a day of excitement and productivity.
The coffee is great, and so am I (feeling).


----------



## DamnYankee

What are your preferred finishes over BLO?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

With all these new fangled phones around, it gets real confusing for us old farts to understand them, so my daughter, bless her heart, purchased me a new phone that is more suitable and usable for older people.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY: A good weed


----------



## patron

hi rex

just packed a box for you

you know what they say

'your snow is in the mail'

keep an eye open for it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks David, which one, left or right?


----------



## patron

as the mystics say

'keep the inner eye open'
(then you can get some rest
with the other two closed'

if nothing else
it should be something cool
to sit on


----------



## superdav721

Rob I love shellac and oils. then BLO, mineral spirits and poly mixture.
I will oil something, to me that gives the wood depth. Then I will sand and seal, 1 pound cut dewaxed blonde shellac. sand with 400 and use the blo-poly mix or for a durable surface brushing lacquer with a foam brush.
All these are easy on if you pay attention.
The oils and poly mixture are wipe on.
The shellac can be applied a number of ways.
The lacquer requires no sanding between coats.
My 2 cents.


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - I've put BLO on a piece I am working on and was considering wipe on poly as the final. I've frequently used BLO and wax, but I want to do a poly, or lacquer, finish.

Correct me if I am wrong (please!) but as I understand the process…
BLO, let sit for about 7 days to truly dry
Shellac to seal (?)
Then wipe on poly (?)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found my long lost brother. I hope he's better than my other brother.
Devann's picture.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning, afternoon, evening, night, morning again. Aw hell. How ya'll's doing?

Sorry I haven't been on. I hurt like hell yesterday morning. I coped the best way I could. We won't talk about that. 
Anyway, after the rain moved through, the old back eased up. Things started moving along nicely. I was working on my Stumpy Nubs Dovetail Machine. Wife went to work. I kept at it. The kids eat and went to bed. I decided to head back to the shop, just for a bit. Next thing I know, my wife was texting me to see why she hasn't heard from me (usually call her when I'm headed to bed). So I looked to see what time it was. Oh, it was only 3:30 in the morning.
All I have left to make is the fingers and the front fence. I will show it all when I'm done.

Ya'll hold the fort down. I'll try to keep track of time this evening.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome flyff.
They don't want to tell you, but I'm king around here.
Too bad this is a family friendly site, or I'd tell you what I'm the king of.
Let's just say I'm not proud of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A dress code? I didn't know we had a dress code around here.
Why didn't ya'll tell me?
And all this time I've been around here, I always sit at the computer naked. I thoght it was clothes optional.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - dress code in this case applies to what you CANNOT wear, not what you MUST wear. So far the by-laws do not address nudity, though it is recommended not to do sandblasting nakked and that all your saw tables be at least waist high.


----------



## DamnYankee

If you're wearing a respirator and nothing else, are you still nakked?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you DY for clearing that matter up. What ever William wears or does not wear, I still find the sight disturbing.
I'm off to the shop now, I'll check back later.
Glad to know you are feeling better today William.


----------



## patron

6 hours later from this 









to this


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex sent me his new "old person" phone so I could make some modifications more suited to his generation.


----------



## StumpyNubs

By the way, those are BELLS on the top, so shut your yapper before you get us all in trouble!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, How are you holding up down there? How close are the tornadoes???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, we have some heavy rain right now and have tornado watches.

Stumpy, glad you cleared that up, I thought it was to hold on to and make you feel at home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good afternoon patron, Send some of that snow to Randy. Just make sure you don't drop it in Indy on your way through…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got off work early today and stopped at Mom's on the way home. She had the TV on and they were showing the radar down there with tornado sitings…..


----------



## patron

not to worry box
after 'dropping' my pathfinder
in indianapolis last summer 
(and needing help to get out of there)

it may be a while

the snow is almost a memory now
about enough for snow cones left


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The Mustang is out of my shop now. (or at least for a few days) As soon as I clean up the pony poop, I'll see what I can put together on some WOOD. Send me a PM with your address so I can check on shipping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better yet, send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy did,nt they call them old bells knockers he he he he he WOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, How about a piece of knarly walnut and a piece of box elder. 4×47 each???


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo couldn't resist stepping in it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's cool Box. Lemme know what I owe you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box [email protected]


----------



## superdav721

Rob here is what I do.
I use oil and let it dry, About a day. I am impatient. I wipe it down real good and use sand and seal. 0000 wool between coats. One day later I start the poly - Blo mix. 
The oil and shellac have no problem with each other. When you french polish you are using oil to apply many thin coats of shellac. Then the poly-blo mix is a third oil.
That is why I like the old stuff it works and ease of application.


----------



## geoscann

Marty i just could not help myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I pulled the m key and isolated the contact under the boot. It still repeats…..

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## StumpyNubs

I made a change to the schedule above.After the "Ultimate Tool Cabinet" series was done, I had planned on moving to the "Table Saw Sled" series. But I wanted to bump up the dust collection episodes, so I made a swap and it looks like we'll be building a wooden cyclone in a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo, go to your shop and make me 3 bloody Mary glasses and say "I will not step in it again"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good, I'm choking in my own dust down here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo, We also need to find you an avitar…..

How's this???


----------



## boxcarmarty

or this???


----------



## boxcarmarty

How do you feel about monkeys???
data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhISERQUEBQUFRIVFBQVFRUUFBQVFBUVFBQVFBUUFBcXHCYeFxojGRUVHy8gIycpLCwsFR4xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwOFA8PFykcHBwpKSksLCkpKSwsKSkpKSkpKSkpKSwpKSwpLCkpLCkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSkpKSwsKSksLP/AABEIAOMA3gMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEBQcBBgj/xABEEAABAwIBBgoHBQcEAwAAAAABAAIDBBEhBQYSMUFRByI0VGFxdIGhsxMWkZSx0vAUMlLR4SNCYnKjwdMXJDXxM6Ky/8QAGQEBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECBAMF/8QAIREBAQACAgMAAwEBAAAAAAAAAAECEQMxEiFRMkFxE0L/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/ANFzVzVon0VK51LTOc6mgJJgiJJMTCSSW4m6tPU+h5pS+7w/KjM/kFH2Wn8liuEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXCEFP6n0PNKX3eH5Uep9DzSl93h+VXC4gqPU+h5pS+7w/Kj1PoeaUvu8Pyq3RdBUep9DzSl93h+VeD4Zc36WKhjdDTwRuNSwEshjaSDFMbXDdVwPYtTWecOPIIu1R+VOg9ZmfyCj7LT+SxXCp8z+QUfZafyWK4QCEIQCELl0HULl126AQhCAQhCAQhCAQhCAQhCAQhCAQhCAXF1cQCEIQCzzhx5BF2qPyp1oazzhx5BF2qPyp0HrMz+QUfZafyWK4VPmfyCj7LT+SxXCAXCUmSQNFzqC8Tnfnn6J3o4yL2NyO4fEn2LOWUk3Wscbl09bV5RZGwvccA0n2An4Becyln7FGBYgnSAIv7be0LLs4s+JHMcy+xzdexx43tXlZcpOeRcnCwGO7H43K8ryW9OjHhk7bnXZ/xiRgaRotaXSa7aRsA0W12xShwlQC2nhc9ZAxxsO729CxFtYXdA69akwz3OtZ8smv88W3UvCNSPdYu0Rha4Pj0L0cGUYnt0mvaW7w4WXz7Ewno6/j0qbSTvjN2yWI3Ap/rZ2zeGXpvrXXXVlFBn9OxoBeH2ON9fVdXsHClFbjxvv8Awkat+K9Jy415Xiyj3SF5uiz9pJLcYs/nbYd5F7K6pcpRyAGN7XA/hIPt3Lcyl6rFxs7iUhcuurTIQhCAQhCAQhCAXLLqEHELqEHFnnDjyCLtUflTrRFnfDjyCLtUflToPWZn8go+y0/ksVvdVGZ/IKTstP5LFYVpsx2zinHdhrQeWz1zhEUcjQbFtu8gtOj3hwWIZfyv6WTSve9795JXqM984PTNeRbF7D0giIMPjY96zyV+tc1vlXdhj4wPeXFSIRsHtUSPpU2mi0jZGjkFM5xs3X8Okq2p6MRi5uXfluSw5kTL9Hj/AHVRV5Uc7VgPrFY90Tp8ohrr+Hw7lCly2f3Sk0uSJJMTg0+0925WtHkmJgxaCRrvjqS6iqZuVZDqBPUCrPJ5meeMxwbrxHhipZqtHBuA7gE2crHeOtTvqIm05Olo3sdZVhE+RpvG+zug2OG8rzRqiXC22yt2Rut97Hbj4LNmh7LJPCdPEdGpb6XedINcOrCxXv8AIecsFU28TscLsdg4X+PcsKqYrgE694P1dIyRnBNTPDonluOr909YXrhyWdvPLimXXp9HIXjc1+EeGo0WTfspSNpAY4/wnYegr2N10TKXpy5Y3H1XUIQtMhCEIBCEIBCEIBZ3w48gi7VH5U60RZ3w48gi7VH5U6D1maHIKTstP5LFIyq8GJ7b4kW7yMFGzR/4+k7LT+SxUWcuUTC46X/isWO3gON2OFtdnAkd4Uyuo1jN1iGXJTpvbjbSJA8LWVK9ytcvu/avGvjE3BuDje4PTrVJI/Fc8jvvR1rlJjqLHdgodiEOaTqWtMJFVXFx37h+iuci5L0LSz47mHUDrBITeSMjhg034v2fw/qpddlCwsvO39RpOq8pDZc26D061V1WWAMNv1+irJq9zjYE3OHX+anUWRRcF+PQD4FTxk7ENs0spswEn4KwpsguGMj7ncBh7VdU7GMaNHDD6CrqivDbgHxU8t9BxkTWWtrxG9KhrsB361Ajkkl+43Da4mzf1Q6BzdZBTX0T/Tk4/oU3LTg6tqjQVW/Aj6xT7am6mtKjmQtNge4/mvb5m5+ywODJXOfGcNFzrkfyly8TXAX/ALf3SICVqfYWSzVfT1NOHtDhqIBHenVk3B1nl6IiCZx9Efum33SenXZau11xgunDLyjhzwuN0UhCFtgIQhAIQhALO+HHkEXao/KnWiLO+HHkEXao/KnQerzR/wCPpOy0/ksXkuEmSzTcEGxsdhBwsd2Nir/IdVoZOpDpaP8AtafZpYCFhOAxWf59Zymdha5jbD98aQJI1EAjDvC8+S+tPbixu9sxylJd560+1jY7AND5CLuviGhQXO41z+IfFWz2ljHvDeO4gfygrwrsirnIIuBbHVu3qTkumB4zthsPE37lEe0t+8bklEc5bcX7lpmreryiGjBUs9bfpKYmn0jZXGQ8iBx03/dGoHaenoHimpjN1nZ7JFFoNEkgOm77oOsDovtPwUqSpIPQdeFsR9alJyhMAFTVNbtJtsvqKx2ukqevdqGvVh0/9rtHky50pdWwbO9GS6Yu45w3Cwvbf3qZK4i9zb4Hp/RTevUVJlnAAAt9dCraurw6U1PVYY6kiCgMmu7W7BtPWpJ9VHE2JT8LyP8AtTYsixjXinxkqMbAe5a8oaqsnlul05+KkzZJaPum3iFEkiczBwtuOwi+sHagsKeexBGsLdcx8riekYQblvFcL3II2G+K+eo5uMtM4JK8+nfHpYFl9G+uxGNui5WsL43+vLlm8f41tCELqcYQhCAQhCAWd8OPIIu1R+VOtEWd8OPIIu1R+VOgo8pVkf2KluRpClpxZgkcSPQM+8cGt8VmeVK9znG+/abuw6VdV+c2lDEy5AFPCwE420YmAgY4C4K8n6Qudc/V1zX3XfhjqRyXBXtHVelZgRpgWc07enqVJOEyJCDcEg7wbKWbb3pcTxBt7tDT0f2VXUsS/tDjYlx9t0qrOAsk9VLqwjJNDpu6Bi7q3d69R9pAGy2wDDqXmsnVmgHDfbwXaqtNt5KuU2xPSZXZQGs9wScnUBlcHyDi34rd/SehQsnUoc678bYm+3oKunZQA1bu5Zs16i7Tah4b3DoVNXVltWu+AxUebKRJNsTfuTMMZJuUmOuy1Lpoi4gv9mxXULuhQYG7FMbO1uv4rGV23ImNuuuttUQVrnYMbhvdgEkxg/fcXHcMG/mpI2kOrGDDWdwx+Cn5OZp8UxvsfxNNv0VP9r0cGANHQLJ+hlcXcZ1sL9y16YqHlujEUzmi2B2e1Ts3crGCeOVpsWOBw122jHouEznGQfRu2luO/vVUx+CvcZfU1JUNkY17TdrmhwPQRdPLxPBVlr01JoOPGiOj06JxB+I7l7ZdeN3NuHKeNsCEIVZCEIQCzvhx5BF2qPyp1oizvhx5BF2qPyp0Hz2ZiQ22vRaPYApUEdgmaCG+iTuCtzBguW19KT0hE3UaRqkyMskubcJFqO1ydLriyYS2lVlx7doRDHjcpw6ktiu00XpluI1Jhxc7oUhrti7ZRNEU8KnQwqNAbKdC8LNqyJDIsOlNt19KdbPgkErzemy/SFAOGvX0prS9i5pqps7oX1dexS6SLjbe+2217KLE652qzpyA0u3JWVPl6e8lhsFlBY5JrpbyE9JSIzsXpJ6R7rgwy99nrWNcbMl/Zu3Y/d8VvgK+VKZ2O479x3r6JzFy79ppW6Z/asAY/rtgem4Xpx39PDmx/wCno0IQvZzBCEIBZ3w48gi7VH5U60RZ3w48gi7VH5U6DC6RhDWm37rfZYKwhnuPAhM0zP2bP5G6x0BckFj0/WK4r7r6uPULnpri4VeWkK3ik3aiotRELYfXckpVXK1NXUp4TDmr1jFhQcnA5MtKUClQ6XJemmEaSiJTNVwpLHqDBLZP6SlgkB6V6RRg9La9Z0p8FKa0lNRlelzWzbNU448VujpAa7FwBt4nuRL6V9FRPcC4DijWdmGJCZrq8BthtW0wZqRR0MjXiw47r2xDbtIAG+wt3r57rJDpOadjiPYSr4a7Zxzl25JrQxyVrCbstNJUZWw8EOVw7SjJs9rcP42Xw72nbuKxqnfjivS5oZXNNVRvx0Q4XsbcW+Kb1dplPKWPpELqRFIHAEaiAR1HEJa6XAEIQgFnfDjyCLtUflTrRFnfDjyCLtUflToMZyfKNBl/wtH/AKBdnbh4fkoFJPxGfyt/+Qpkklx1/ELhvb6s6huMkHoSnv8AFNNeh5VKYkbimnNTjnpL1tkw5qEpyStMgFAK4AuuCINSdY9Mg711pREgldacUkHC5Q1yipTZF6DNfOR1LJpM13FxscAb2K8mJ0pkymk9V9DjPykqKZ4a/QkLDxXDaRja4sQvnrKVvSvsbjSdjvxUllVhrVc52K1u3tmYTHo/A7Bddgm4taeeLo243FTqd2rY4KuaFLp5N/tUsV9EcHWWfT0bAb6UYDDc3uP3SO74L1SyTgbyqA98Jvxxdu7i6wela0vbC7ji5JrKuoQhbeYWd8OPIIu1R+VOtEWd8OPIIu1R+VOg+f6Z9gOofBTY5bgqsidxW9Q+CkNksVy2PqY9Q/pWJSw5MNNylgWNlFceFwlOJq6sQlwTbk5dNEqs13SQHJBXA5VKW5DFwroKIdc9cc7BIuglAyXp1r03ZdAWmSzKhpTDzin4imklPsKfaVHanmhYbD2J+nxTRKdptaD1GYuV/s9XG44NLg198Rom2P1qX0SxwIuNRx9q+YIBovHWvorNWoD6SEj8AG/Eda3x33Y8OadVboQhezmCzvhx5BF2qPyp1oizvhx5BF2qPyp0HznHJgOofBPNeorTgOoJcblz2PpY1Ngcpjm3F9qr2KbFJgsV6C6Q9qLrgciEHBceuvSbrSEOCbITrgmiVWXQ5dBTd0tiqFpN11JkCILp0BRQ5PMeqyRM1OQldqBcexIgT9J+0zR2hOMKQwJYWWzltydi2FIAv1pyK4UFi3GxW9cH5/2bMbi5tfWN4PesLpIbtJOxbzmOwfYoiBa7bmxvc7T171eP8nlzfi9AhCF0OQLO+HHkEXao/KnWiLO+HHkEXao/KnQfNbTgE4wplpS2uwXlY7cck+PUnIzZR45MLKQCvF0wsuxQU0U403HSg68pspQdgmi9WJQ+RR3PSnlMuK3HnTgclgqPdLEiqbSwbqaMjSmF0oaS1rg1xGy40h4Ktietl4KJmWLZGgxyMs4OFwCxtwRfeLhZ0mV1NsWchjlr+f3A60MdU0LhoHjOjOoA7WHd0LHJGkEg7MFv+sTKX3D75F2nKj3TsJsUqrSNdukMclHFeb0OxvunY371Da5PNciPR0H3FumY0BbRx8a4IuOjePbdYLk1+C3nMSoD6KK2y4I3EH6PenF+VeXN+L0KEIXS5As74ceQRdqj8qdaIs74ceQRdqj8qdB80N1ICQ1yU1YrolSonqZE5QYVOgYTgF4Zu3ju4U8JsJ6Rtkw5ZjddvYpt5RpJDj7FtiuOKbcukpDluPK0lKDklJKrz2kRusvX5u52egie07WtaDus69+u2C8W0p4SG1lLGnqcu8I9TPE2Fr3NjaCNZuRuK8c591x2BXLrUjztOtTzEw04J5hUrcWETt+pKcdyYp5MLJbuhebZQcpEJUS6eidiqPR5L1LceDqK1IHA3DiT1EYELEsgwaT2t/EQPatwzIyZJTsfHICBcObuxGJG7Ypx/lt5834vToQhdLjCzvhx5BF2qPyp1oizvhx5BF2qPyp0HzFdd0ihCjW6WyUj6ClQ1z26j4N/JcQs2R6Y55T9iSvkN7nX0N/JN/anb/AIQp4z4tzy+0k1Dt/gFwzu3+AQhXUTyy+k+mO/wCDKfqyEK6ieV+uekK4XldQrpPK/R6QpQmO/wC4hNHlfpLnlGmUIRN10SFdbKfqyEIbv04yqcNvgEs1j9/gPyXUKajXlfrhrH7/Afklsr37/AAb+SEKah5X6uMi5y1EUjHRvAc03B9HG7Hqc03Xsv9Vcqc5/o0/+NCFcZpjK29j/AFWypzn+jT/40f6rZU5z/Rp/8aELTI/1Wypzn+jT/wCNUmdufldUwtZUTabBIHAeihbxg14Bu1gOpx9qEIP/2Q==


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a new one for T-Rex


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## boxcarmarty

He even has on a Stumpy bow tie…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How about this one for Ham the early riser?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I beat him to the coffee pot this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

besides, that reminds me too much of my ex-wife…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wouldn't want to look at that at 5am every morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, put on your super cape. I'm loosing my mmmmmmmmmmmmmmind…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's SUper - DDDDAAAVVVVEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box ….... a mind is a terrible thing to taste


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm mmmmmmmmmopping up the mmmmmmmmmess…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty did it allow you to type a computer name before the key page came up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

nope


----------



## boxcarmarty

can't find anything like it on google


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Has anyone seen or heard from William. He wasn't feeling himself today.


----------



## patron

you never know rex

that might be just what he is doing

'feeling himself'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I found a replacement if that will help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, now patron stepped in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Say 3 bloody Mary's and wipe your shoes off…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Managed to get this shot of Ham very early one morning ...you know, when it's still dark and he's had his first cup of coffee and Miss Julie was home last night.


----------



## patron

can't i just sit in the corner
and write on the chalkboard

i will be good
i will be good


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, That one went over our head…..

Bandwidth exceeded


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Off camera Stumpy Nubs explaining to a venture capitalist how his organization works:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box celebrating getting *something* to work


----------



## patron

i can use this to keep busy









'i will not bother willy when he is playing
with his *WOODEN* willy'


----------



## superdav721

Marty I would go for it the only thing left is the keyboard controller chip on the mother board.


----------



## superdav721

Hello Patron. That sure was a pretty sunrise you had this morning.


----------



## superdav721

I am going on 6 days not building something. whefkjjfb jksadkasgkhflksvsa s ds f sh lhslkhflks lkf hslhflshelksnkld v shlfshlkhskhjkshjkf sk hksh
aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, bring 2 of those to the corner. I want to play too…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## boxcarmarty

T-Rex, You have mail…..


----------



## superdav721

The wife is speaking nicely to me now. Three days later..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Just ordered it. Now what's this about a controller chip???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, 6 days ain't nothin'. I just cut some WOOD after not being able to get in my shop for a month. Damn near cut my nose off while I was sniffing the WOOD…..


----------



## superdav721

There is a chip inside all computers that one of its jobs is basic machine language. The device deciphers your keyboard and mouse strokes to input into the cmos chip. The government also has a key logger input inline with it to. But if its logic is gone or scrambled. It is not worth fixing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You really know how to ruin a buzz, I'm going back to the shop and mix a walnut and cherry blend…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty be genital with the ribbon cable and the connecter that it connects to. It should have small ears that you move forward and it will loosen the grip on the cable.


----------



## patron

here is 10 1/2 hours later
snow all gone
but the clouds look bad









i sure am glad those tornadoes didn't hurt anyone rex
hope it's over


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's Box with his new rag top.


----------



## KTMM

Shut up about computers Dave, 8 hours working on one box today. Not a happy camper…
I'll have to remove the rootkit tomorrow…..

I think I'm going to have to take the tv out of the shop. I keep getting sidetracked watching Dexter's Laboratory, Powerpuff girls, and Samurai Jack. The good news is that my girls love coming to the shop now…..

....


----------



## boxcarmarty

It still looks cold there patron. Your dog has his coat on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, My ragtop is black…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I'm sending you another. Do you think you can be a little quicker then 8 hours? I'm in a hurry…..


----------



## KTMM

BOXCARMARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Marty of the Boxcar, who has a car that is a box, who's name is Marty. You shall not make bad jokes, that means that the joke that you made is not good and I will not acknowledge it. For the joke that you have made is not good, it is bad, I am MOJO JOJO!!!!!!!

Too much powerpuff girls….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cleaned up the pony poop and got some of the machines moved back in place. I even made a little sawdust so I could throw on the floor. Aside from that, I ain't got nuthin' done today


----------



## superdav721

WOW
Lucas to much sugar.
Watch this instead 
http://www.youtube.com/user/japanwoodworker/videos


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh yeah, *I WORKED ON THE PUTER!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Yeah ya did Marty you went to work.


----------



## KTMM

Me neither. It' raining, and my shop floor is covered in computers and boxes of parts. My bench has a layer of pc cards, cd drives, and cables on it right now, from where I was looking for a part yesterday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave You blocked my post


----------



## KTMM

I'm still trying to figure out how I can quit my job, stay home and work in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys getting the storms that went through Texas???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, It's only good for about 4 months…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although, I did string it out to 5 months last winter…..


----------



## KTMM

That sounds like it's from experience…..


----------



## KTMM

Well, I get bored very easily. I think that in the perfect world I'd work a different job everyday, and still be a millionaire in the next 5 years.


----------



## KTMM

Yes, we're picking up the rain from Texas right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I show up for work for 8 months, then stay home for 4…..


----------



## superdav721

How did I block your post?









The bad stuff is missing us a little bit. At this time the air temp has changed and tornadoes are rare.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We posted at the same time. Mine got spun out into cyber space for awhile.

Gotta go refresh myself for the morning shift. Have to beat Ham to the coffee pot if I want the good stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep your feet dry and don't feed the dinosaur after midnight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow LimberJerks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta write up a blog and I'll be back.


----------



## superdav721

Crap he will be gone for and hour.


----------



## KTMM

I'm going to get a beer, and head to the shop. I have two shop "pc's" I've been working on. One for recording tv and the other for doing internetz stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My day got screwed up as well. I was all set to go to the shop and start a project when it came over very dark and then we had some heavy rain and tornado watches all around us. So my shot time just didn't happen.
Tomorrow is my Chemo day, that's a full day for me with the travelling, gets me back home usually around 5 or 6pm. I'll be OK for a couple of days on the steroids but after that I'll be mush for a while, that's the way it is, no complaints.
I am placing great trust in you misfits to keep the ship on course and ravage anyone or thing that comes into our territorial pond, so to speak..
Oh yes, sorry about the pic Ham, here it is now…...you'll have to go back and read the text on the other post.


----------



## DIYaholic

There's now way I cold catch up & post TONIGHT. You guys have been quite busy doing NOTHING, since I last checked in!!!! 150 posts in 1 day!!! DY will be/is proud of "All Ya'll".


----------



## superdav721

Randy we found you.
wait - you were missing?


----------



## superdav721

I have been on ebay spending my $6.10 in ebay bucks. I won 4 drill bits and paid $.68.


----------



## superdav721

You dont want to know what it took to get the $6.10 in ebay bucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost,
Rex,
Give your nurses my best & your worst!!!

It seems everyone was spared the worst from the tornadoes. That is great news.

Marty,
For the record; I love SNOW!!! When it is on the ski slopes & NOT on the properties I plow!!!

SuperD,
I'm not sure if your "Better Half" speaking to you is a good thing or not????? However, WW Withdrawl symptoms may exacerbate (synonyms: aggravate, complicate, worsen) the problem. My UNproffessional advice is to BUILD something!!!


----------



## superdav721

I told you he would be an hour.
Back to Fleabay I go


----------



## DIYaholic

Question: How do you critique/train a crew, when the owner is the one that needs the MOST training??? I'm pulling my hair out!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
"2 bits is the equivalent of one American quarter" therefore $0.68 = 5.44 bits. You paid 5.44 bits for 4 bits. Which means you got RIPPED OFF!!!


----------



## superdav721

You take a prozac with you to work. Offer it to the boss and if he won't take it, you do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I type slow and I'm long winded. Not a good combination.

Here is the blog on my Stumpy Machine build though.


----------



## superdav721

I already read it and came back here.
Where are you?


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I may have to consider that remedy, however my current therapy is downing several "cold ones" whiles crying like a baby!!! I like your solution better.

William,
I'm off to read your ramblings now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where am I? Trying to catch up. I missed a night on Lumberkocks and ya'll post so much.


----------



## superdav721

Bed time fellers night all.
Ill check back in after my snack.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night.
See? I come back and everyone leaves.
noone like me anymore.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I woke up this morning in a fog. 
I think I have a sinus infection. It is kicking my butt.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I got a new coffee maker the other day ….well it's an espresso maker and I just used it for the first time …....WOW….nectar.
I have had one of those bow tie shaped Italian espresso pots for years - if you ever get to go to Italy you will find just about every household has one of them. They make great coffee, but they have a big drawback - you have to stand over them and watch for when the critical moment is and take it off the stove pronto, else you'll get a coffee volcano.
Well now they have come out with this electric version that automatically turns itself off, so you don't have to watch it. It works great and the coffee is out of this world. I used some of my regular Lavazza and Illy Italian coffee in it, wonderful. You can see it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009W5F0/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details

But wouldn't you just know I got mine for $26.13 - special sale on Amazon.


----------



## devann

I hear you Willaim, I have a dose of that. Didn't get nuthin' done today.


----------



## devann

I like my coffee with a shot of Bailey's and a shot of Kulula


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm ALWAYS in a fog.
BTW: GREAT blog!

Rex,
My brother gave me an "inexpensive" (read cheap) expesso/cappuccino machine for X-mass many years ago & I have never used it. I rediscovered it during my recent trip back to Long Island. Looks Like I will have to put it into service.


----------



## DIYaholic

devann,
I also like my COFFEE with Bailey's, Kahlua & milk. I just leave out the COFFEE!!!


----------



## devann

Randy, If you add some vodka, you'll have a mudslide.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is PEE, PEE, Night, Night Time.

Good night all.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Well i lied, i neither got a beer or went to the shop. But i am going to bed. Two 12+ hour days of IT coming up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, I meant to include the VODKA!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For all those remaining, I going to have to call it a day because I have to get up early to make the trip. Doubt if I will be online tomorrow unless I get back at a decent hour and feel OK.
You all have a great day tomorrow, be safe and carry on with the crusade.


----------



## superdav721

Im back 
now I am gone again.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

This seems to be the thread that never sleeps. We seem to be able to keep it going with just three time zones!

The weather has been so warm and dry that I have been working outside trying to get everything ready for summer. I will probably get that done just in time to start getting ready for winter. I am almost ready for the winter that never came. I spent yesterday afternoon pruning the black locust trees. Those trees grew amazingly fast. I planted them in 2002 and they are now 20-30 feet high and 4 to 6 inches dbh. The ones I pruned are the highest and have the thickest trunks. there was one I never pruned, I don't know why, and it is only half as high and has five or six stems none of them ever going to be worth a damn for any wood task.

Well, to the stone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham


----------



## superdav721

Morning eggs.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning sawdust addicts….

Morning stats are:
Hand Planes = 11,848 for an average of 32.5 posts per day (no change)
Stumpy Nubs = 6,508 for an average of 47.2 posts per day (also no change)
Intercept = 5,340 or about 366 days (increased by 7 days)


----------



## DamnYankee

Anyone notice that our dust shorting leader posts more on "that other thread" than he does on his own?

Where's the loyalty I ask you?


----------



## superdav721

yep


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Seriously? Nobody is going to comment on Dave's spell check error on post #6588? That ain't "gentle"!*

I try to post at least a couple times a day on this thread, and I try to comment on any threads you guys start and provide a link to. The last couple days I haven't had much to say. BUT, I have been doing a lot of hand plane stuff, so it is only natural that I would post on the handplane thread one or twice. You'll notice, though, that I was only over there for a couple of minutes.

Don't worry, you guys are my first and only true love.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gotcha Stumpy!

Enjoyed you recent scrub plane episode. So far I only have two planes. Want more but my woodworking budget is currently busted. I keep trying the yard sale thing but tools don't show up much around here and when they do its usually yard tools or basic power tools (cir saws, jig saws, drills, etc).


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, I saw Dave's mis spelling last night. But, then again, HE is SUPER, and who am I to question the ramblings of a madman.


----------



## superdav721

Opps. Dang puters. From now own I will leave all the red lines under my typos.
I have got to get in the shop. I have a 4 day weekend coming up and I think I might have a very unusual joint to show you guys.
Now you know Stumpy they are not going to let that one go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, don't tell me you found an 8ft length of gummed rice paper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I stopped at the Dairy Queen on my way home and it was closed down. Damn good thing I keep some spares in the freezer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't blame you for not saying anything Lucas. Dave has been known to throw hand plane parts that land on my doorstep up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As far as Super Dave tieing ribbons around the old oak tree, I figured that was better left alone. After all, We wouldn't want to upset a man that wears tights…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better go visit the WoodShack before it gets dark. Not that have the energy to do anything…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did you guys know that Pizza Hut still makes Stuffed Crust?

I'm gonna be busy for the rest of the night…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## geoscann

stumpy you need to get to the big city more often.


----------



## superdav721

Geo gat an avatar


----------



## superdav721

Shift gears FIVE day weekend.

ha
I am bidding on this on ebay. I got $22 on it and 15 minutes to go
Stumpy share sum pizza


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm gonna go on ebay and outbid Dave…


----------



## superdav721

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!
5 min


----------



## boxcarmarty

My saw dust pile is still where I left it yesterday…..


----------



## superdav721

4 min


----------



## superdav721

3


----------



## superdav721

2


----------



## superdav721

1 1/2


----------



## superdav721

1


----------



## superdav721

1/2


----------



## superdav721

1won it for $27.00
I sniped it


----------



## geoscann

Yes i did sd. me and my main man owen he runs everything.

Dave thats a very good deal. great job


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who shifts gears???


----------



## superdav721

thanks GEO!
A mustang Marty.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ok Dave did you get it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mustang's automatic

Z24's automatic

Pickup's automatic

Mack's automatic

John Deere's automatic

Wheel Horse's automatic

I'm lazy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey! Somebody sniped me on ebay!

And Geo got an avatar!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just kidding… I didn't bid against Dave.


----------



## superdav721

Yep I shore did Russel.
BRB


----------



## superdav721

Russel we have a young LJ on the coast. He is military and a real nice kid. 
Give him a LJ welcome if you don't mind.
He has just returned from 6 months in Japan.
http://lumberjocks.com/hybridhelix
All you guys if you don't mind. He is very respectful.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy how is the pizza?


----------



## DIYaholic

I like pizza, but ya gotta have a BEER with it!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

I like beer, specially with pizza….or with beer


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, I hope your day went well. Anxiously awaiting your return to the asylum!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hey the wife is kissing me again. Crap, I wuz getting more time to myself when she was mad.
Pass the pizza.


----------



## DamnYankee

Posted new pics to my cutting board.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64151


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yes, BEER with BEER is twice as nice!!!


----------



## superdav721

But wait till she see's all these ebay boxes coming in.


----------



## KTMM

Im still at work….


----------



## superdav721

noooooo Lucas its tax time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Just tell her it is a surprise gift for her. Of couse, you'll actually need to make that "surprise gift"!!!


----------



## superdav721

I am going to make a real nice music box. I just got to save up for the inards to the box. They are $450.
So 
stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay
stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay
stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay

stay away from ebay


----------



## superdav721

stay away from ebay


----------



## superdav721

William is alive he is sending text messages.
He must be out in the shop playing with his new stumpy designed toy.


----------



## superdav721

William says he doesn't know if he will be on or not but
*THE STUMPY DOVETAIL JIG IS A SUCCESS!

I repeat Huston we have DOVETAILS!*


----------



## DamnYankee

Who's Huston? Is he new to the thread? I didn't see him post.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope William ain't TEXTING & DRIVING (screws), that can be dangerous!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's all kinds of excited…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't know what ads you guys get on the borders of LJs, but a "Leonisa body shaping lingerie" I don't think is quite reaching its target audience here on LJs. Just saying.


----------



## superdav721

Rob I want your computer!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I bought 3 "Leonisa body shaping lingerie" & had them sent to you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought it was kinda nice lookin' Rob…..


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## superdav721

Meet Houston


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Internet ads are based upon YOUR internet surfing!!! What have you been looking at online????


----------



## superdav721

Yall don't forget about Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

Must have been all that looking for shapers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex can buy his own Leonisa body shaping lingerie


----------



## superdav721

My thought to Randy.
Rob do we need to talk.
I have adds on AARP, crap.


----------



## DamnYankee

If the ads on LJs were based on my surfing, they would be for Harbor Freight, Woodcraft, Rockler, various newspapers from around the globe, and Disney vacations.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That was just WRONG!!! Now I got an image of Rex in a….........

You are not right!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice, *Yanks*. Now I have a sudden urge to buy "shapewear".
Those ads sure work…


----------



## DamnYankee

Yep…just checked browsing history….I had pages and pages of LJs, some news sites, and a bunch of woodworking supply sites and of course Stumpy's web site.


----------



## superdav721

Marty don't do that. I just pictured Rex in lingerie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I keep seeing ads for "Depends". What do you suppose that means????


----------



## DamnYankee

Ok…now I have PanaVise board holders as in circuit boards. Don't even know if I've ever searched for anything that would tie to that…Marty on the other hand…


----------



## superdav721

Smoke break.
WOOD


----------



## DamnYankee

And now Barker Door…now that fits if its based off my surfing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
What ads appear on YOUR screen?????


----------



## DamnYankee

Well time to call it a day….DAY


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Red Wings were losing 2-0 when I checked on this thread. Three minutes away from the TV and I missed the comeback. 2-2 now…


----------



## geoscann

Stumper i know your doing a segment on planes. ck our mbw he built a hock smoothing plane. looks like a neat project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, My wife musta been searching for circuit boards on your puter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Stumpy, I'm an Islanders fan.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night DY.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to restock my beer cozy & a smoke break. BRB.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here too. Gotta beat Ham to the coffee pot…..

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Geo Matt does nice work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Islanders fan? Why not just stick your head in the oven and get it over with!

WINGS WIN IN A SHOOTOUT!

Goodnight!


----------



## geoscann

Yes he does dave i watch his show its not bad the only problem i have is his monotone voice, put me out like a light. I had a instructor at a equipment mfg that was training us and he was the same way. I kept falling asleep in his class, caught hell all week long.


----------



## superdav721

Just like reading the manual, it will put you right to sleep. I listen to there woodworking radio show and it does the same to me.
Rob you did it to me, now I am getting those adds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost time for me to call it a day. I'll put on the "local" news & have IT put me to sleep!!!


----------



## superdav721

Good night all.
Rex we hope all is well.
Easter weekend Gentleman, we need to think of one other as well.
Good evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK guys. I escaped, the girls (Rex's Ravers) send all their best to you all .- but no phone numbers. They said if any of you ever fancy an infusion, they'll be glad to perform one.
Talking of confusion, where William, hope he's not been mangled up in the Stump Jig.
Oh, by the way, I am wearing a nice little piece by Oscar de la Rental, plunging neckline and thin transparent silk spun by anorexic spiders.


----------



## geoscann

Rex way to much info


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to know you are yourself Rex. I think!!!

Geo,
I agree, WAY toooooooo much info!!!!

News is about on, time for a smoke & a snack. Then beddie by time.

Good Nytol!!!


----------



## superdav721

I am never going to be the same again. I am leaving now, limping,,,,,, ,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi All, Well I made it home OK, it was a long day as usual, my daughter took me in her new set of wheels.
My test results were OK, but they have prescribed some additional meds to help stop my toes and feet from tingling and getting numb, also one for getting the swelling in my legs down. Both of these are side effects of the chemo. They chided me for drinking enough to keep my kidneys more in line, so I'll need to have more coffee and gallons of KoolAid every day. My PSA stayed the same @ 2.4, I am being reschedule for an eye exam - another side effect is your eyes over water and blur your vision, so the eye doctor has to take care of that. They are also scheduling me to have the hormone capsule replaced in my arm, it's coming up to the yearly placement. Also being scheduled for a CT scan to observe the nodes and aneurysm repair. 
Don't say I never kept you all informed.
The steroids they gave as well today will keep me going pretty normal for 2 days, then I'm afraid I have 7-10 days of being a veggie. I have chosen to be a stick of celery this time.
I'm going to do as much as possible for the next 2 days and hopefully make something to show.
Thanks for all the kind words, I told the nurses what a bunch of wild and crazy guys you all were, and of course they all want pictures now. I also mention that Stumpy Medical Inc. was working on a new heart-Lung Jig to make it easier for the surgeon to make a swap.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My internet is finally back up and running.
98 replies since I was last on?
Seriously?
You guys have too damn much fun when I aint around.
The STUMPY MACHINE is a great success.
I'm off to write the blog now.
Then I'll come back and try to catch up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is Part 2 of the Stumpy Machine blog.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Am I the only one who has two white boxes across every post?
It looks like it's supposed to be an ad. 
I guess my ad blocker is blocking the ad, but not the box where the ad goes?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Deleted.
KTMM answered my question.


----------



## KTMM

Slaps forehead. I know Im an IT guy, because i dont know what these "ads" are.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I never see ads. tonight though, across every post I've been on, there are two small white boxes. If I right click one of them and look at properties, this is what I get:
It'sa hypertext transfer …..something.
The address is http://static.ak.facebook.com/connect/xd_arbiter.php?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry, I forgot it would be a link if I posted that.
I don't know if I'd click on that ya'll.


----------



## KTMM

You suck sawdust William.

Oh yeah, that pc blew up for the 3rd time…..

Madness consumes the Krunk….

OAK HARDWOOD BENCH with PINE vise jaws.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, this thread sucks, SAWDUST!!!!!!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

The Coffee is on and I am going strong.

Took another half day of vacation while the spring weather is so nice. I tilled some where I am going to move some of my tomatos. That is about all the garden I intend to do this year, try to keep the llandscaping moving forward and have some fresh tomatos.

I will be having a sharpening night here in a bit so I can put decent edges on the new chisels and the planes. I really want to get that done szo I can give a fair test of of my cheap plane.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, I'll have coffee and brownies this morning. raining down here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why do you say I suck sawdust Krunk?
Because I fell asleep last night?
Yea, I fell asleep sitting at the computer last night.
It's was a combination of my regulars meds, plus Tylenol Sinus, plus some other sinus mess my wife made me take. I am sick. I apologize. 
It looks like you were up late though. Sorry to hear about the computer. If you want to blow up computers though, being em here and we'll shoot them with guns. Trust me. Shooting things is a great stress reliever.


----------



## DamnYankee

William you really shouldnt be on the computer when you are sick…..that's how outer viruses spread!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning everyone…

Our morning stats are…

Hand Planes = 11,889 over 365 days for an average of 32.6 posts per day (average up by .1 since 4 Apr)
Stumpy Nubbies = 6,757 over 138 days for an average of 49.0 posts per day (average up by 1.8 since 4 Apr)
Intersect = 5,132 or about 313 days (intersent down by 53 days since 4 Apr)


----------



## KTMM

Sorry William, i meant you suck sawdust in a good way… err um, I guess there's a good way….

In all truth my ramblings were mor to contribute to the health and growth of this thread.

Yes, I was up way too late last night. Feeling the effects of it this morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was only joking Krunk.
I know you've been catching hell with computers lately. 
I wish I could get my hand on some dynomite. I know how we could take the edge off. Blowing things up!
Besides, I know I don't suck sawdust. Look at my picture. I have a respirator.
Now if I could just remember to wear the dang thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, I'll be sure to cover my mouth and not direct my sneezing anywhere near the direction of the internet.


----------



## DamnYankee

Please be sure to do that William. Maybe if you wore your respirator while on the internet….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk, next time you're here, if you'll bring those pine vice jaws, we can make them out of oak if you'd like.
I have mine made out of oak plywood. It would match the oak, and be softer material so you won't hurt anything.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - now tell the truth…how many times when you were wearing the respirator have you said …."Luke…I am your father"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, I just had a terrible thought.
With all my computer troubles in the last week, I had completely forgotten about your miter gauges. 
I am truly sorry. 
Would you please resend me your shipping info so I can get them out to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I would never say that Yank.
I hated Star Wars then, and don't like it too much now either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning sawdust brothers. Feel good this morning - thank you steroids.
William, never underestimate the the POWER of the Force.
Ham, you are getting to be another SD with the volume of work you are doing.

The coffee is good, dunno what to have for breakfast, but I'll find something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.
Glad to see you up and around this morning. 
We're all sucking saw dust around here this morning.
Sawdust, the breakfast of champion wood workers.


----------



## superdav721

Ahhhhh. I am in the shop. wooo wooooo. Rearranging my plane till. And dodging tornadoes.
Morning everyone.
Now I need a project.


----------



## DamnYankee

No problem William. I just PMed you my address. Thanks very much.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My plans for today are to anything and everything. My world is an oyster on the half shell.
My son comes in on the 13th for 4 days home time, he's an OTR trucker and goes on 6 week periods going all over the US and Canada, so Have a couple of things he can help me move in the shop that are in my way. Everything I need is on wheels, the only way to go, in my opinion.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I have so many projects on my list that it would keep YOU busy for a year.
Pity Ham does not have any help to do all that work, I guess we must rename him Ham Solo?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They will be going out the next time I go to town Yank. I'm packing them up today. I apologize for the lag time. It completely slipped my mind after the problem I had with my account being hacked.
By the way, I'm waiting on a response from Martin. That still hasn't been fixed as of yet. He's trying but I may never get back all my work here on Lumberjocks.


----------



## DamnYankee

No problem William. I just PMed you my address. Thanks very much.


----------



## superdav721

William, we saw it, we read it, we know.


----------



## superdav721

Its getting dark purple outside. I am looking out the shop door waiting for Toto to come floating by.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did I double post something?


----------



## superdav721

No dude all your hacked posts. All of your friends no the time and effort you put into them. We remember.


----------



## superdav721

Let see if I can produce, shoot, cut and post a video in a few hours.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A midweek video!


----------



## DS

On another thread, Steve Marin has "outed" this Ted guy selling pirated woodworking plans and CDs online.

He even found out that his photo is a stock photo called "Friendly Man".









What do you all think of my new "Friendly Man" avatar? (I think it makes me look more friendly….)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure if I'd describe that photo as freindly or creepy?


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy another great video tip. and in the middle of the week wow that pizza last night must have super charged you. LOL


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy another great video tip. and in the middle of the week wow that pizza last night must have super charged you. LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, whatever you had last night has given you hiccups.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Stumpy. I have a few of those things lying around here somewhere. 
My grandfather used to steal my gramdma's canning jars. He's screw the lids under a shelf and use the jars just like you used the spindles. Those plastic spindles I'm sure are much safer than those glass jars.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a big box of small glass jars, they may have been from an old pharmacy. I thought of using those too. Everyone's father had canning jars or baby food jars mounted under a cabinet like that. I guess it just shows how things have changed, nobody even has canning jars any more! (Except my wife)

Careful with that new avatar, *DS*! That face is bound to draw a few stray bullets around these parts!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We have a ton of canning jars Stumpy. I'm thinking of carrying them out back and using them for target practice to get them out of my way. We haven't used them in a couple of years now, but my wife refuses to get rid of them.
Actually, she refuses to get rid of anything I tell her too.
I tried pushing the subject and she threatened to go to my shop to see what I didn't need anymore.
That was the end of that conversation and I will NOT being it up again.


----------



## geoscann

REX i dont think them are hiccups.


----------



## geoscann

REX i dont think them are hiccups


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should get that checked out, *Geo*. Your "hic" doesn't match your "up". You left off the period at the end!


----------



## superdav721

Before I go look at stumpy's video, I did one to.
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29340


----------



## DS

Poor friendly man is just some guy whose girlfriend talked him into one modelling gig. 
He probably isn't even aware that his image is selling senior health insurance and bogus woodworking CDs. 
Now he's becomming the target of random gunfire.

Poor guy.


----------



## geoscann

Well one of two things he ether got payed a lot for his picture, or they just started using it. and hes never seen it on the you tube.

stumpy your right my bad


----------



## superdav721

DS the avatar is killing me. Funnnnnnny


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There is nothing funny about that avatar.
I swear it looks amazingly similar to a pedophile I seen on television a while back.
That's creepy is what it is.
*CREEPY!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta go lie down ya'll.
I don't know whether to blame it on this crud I have or the medicine to treat the crud. Whichever it is though, it is whipping my butt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I go, maybe that is how Ted got the name "friendly guy". 
Maybe he was a little too friendly.


----------



## superdav721

Ole Tool Shed Tedd


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo, It's been 4 hours since your hiccup. You can take a breath now, you're turning blue…..


----------



## DS

I'd bet money there is a stock photo of Creepy Man and he probably doesn't look anything like this guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, You might want to consider a large baseball on that mug. Kinda like the one we make Randy wear…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty not having good luck on the stang part.


----------



## DS

I couldn't take it any longer…. I had to change the Avatar back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Me either Dave


----------



## geoscann

DS thats why i didn,t recognize you


----------



## DS

I just found out that Friendly Man and his buddy did the modeling gig on a dare.

They played Rock-Paper-Scissors to determine who would be "Back Pain Man".


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Can I interest you in something a little more upbeat???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've gone undercover…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's with the avatars today?
Steve revealed to us friendly man.
DS changed his avatar to friendly man.
It looked more like creepy man.
Now marty has changed his avatar to creepy boy with headphones.
And he's suggesting the Jerry Garcia cartoon avatar ot DS.
DS is pitching back pain man.
But as bad as my back hurts, I've never looked like that.
That looks more like "trying to scratch my @$$ without being caught" man.
AND on back pain man, anyone notice you can't see what's up with his other hand?
Oh no.
DS, What's up with you and creepy men today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jerry Garcia is a bit more upbeat then chellos in the dark…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, that's who I thought of when I seen the photo.
Can't tell you why.
I'll blame it on the fact that I'm sick.
My head is spinning so bad that YOU may look like Jerry Garcia to me right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, You have mail….


----------



## DS

There is just no making everyone happy. I'll just stick with Padauk Violin…man…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Will check in a moment. 
Let me finish eating.
Sausage gravy and biscuits for supper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That sounds good. I think I have a package of gravy mix in the cabinet. Hey, My cook's out of town…..


----------



## superdav721

MMMMsasssagggessssss.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'll meet you half way at Bob Evans…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You made me happy DS. It gave everyone a chance to have a laugh at your expense. Well, at your avatar's expense.
Change it back. 
I was just messing with you. 
I promise to not mess with you if you want friendly/creepy man for an avatar.
Ok, I'd probably break that promise, but you can change it back anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mix Marty? MIX?
My wife doesn't know the meaning of mix.
It was homemade milk gravy with sausage cooked into it over homemade buttermilk biscuits.
Anyone want to guess what first made me fall in love with my wife?


----------



## DS

That's okay… it was just a trial avatar. I get enough flack because I don't have my actual photo displayed.
It's about time for me to sceedattle (sp?).

See all y'all tommorrow.


----------



## DS

Sausage sounds real good. Got a few ready cooked boxes in the freezer wutwer on sale at the store.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Skeedattle and friendly man all on the same day DS?
I want to tie those two together in the mother of all jokes for this site.
CRAP!
This is supposed to be a family friendly site. Can't do that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's mix or microwave. My cook's not home…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We have a microwave. It's used to thaw foods sometimes or to heat up leftovers.
I didn't know you could actually cook in one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hope so, I cook frozen dinners all the time…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm joking.
I cook in the microwave sometimes when my wife is at work.
On nights that she works, me and the boys may be found eating anything, depending on how I feel. 
We have had Pop Tarts and Cracker Jacks for supper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've become the microwave king when it's just me and the dog…..


----------



## superdav721

Gravy
Black iron skillet
heat skillet to very hot
have two cups of water close
Add 1/8 cup of grease (bacon fat or lard better)
Add 1/8 cup of flour
black pepper and salt
stir with flat spatula
when flour turns brown and smell nutty add water
pay attention this is all in the timing. to long flour will burn
cook until boiling
turn down and *gravy!*
lets eat


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And biscuits, while I'm not writing out the recipe, I do have a tip for the best biscuits.
My wife calls them buttermilk biscuits.
Actually, it's milk that went bad and she sat in the back of the refridgerator for about a month.
Stinks like hell, but makes the best biscuits in the world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I have all the cast iron at the shop now. I use it when camping and cooking outside.
My wife is scared to use the cast iron in the kitchen since we got the ceramic top stove.
She told me that if she'd known that she'd never had picked the ceramic top.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use to cook all the time. But since the kids are gone, I hate to cook for just me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll buy ground chuck when it's on sale. Make patties, wrap, and freeze them. I'll be popping a couple of them in a skillet in a few. The dog is all excited about it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I eat a lot of sandwiches when my wife is working.
I can't stand chicken nuggets, my kid's favorite, so I keep livercheese and bologna around for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Your invisible & sexy shapewear ladies are back…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll almost make me turn off my ad blocker sometimes just so I can see what you're talking about.
Almost.
I think I'll pass.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

With your avatar change I feel like I'm talking to a stranger Marty.
I keep having to look at the name to make sure.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Found a picture of Rex online again.
That guy really is all over the place these days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's Stumpy's back yard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought it was a pretty close match…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, fiddle de dee, aren't you guys Special. Great collection of road kill chefs.
I am very fortunate, as my wife can cook a tasty chicken fried steak, gravy and a loaded baked potato. She also cooks some of her family's secret recipe beans, which I wish the secret had been lost forever - they are foul, bland and crap, I don't eat them. Her other dishes are frito pie and chips & dips, most of the dips she makes are like napalm and you can't taste anything for a few hours.
When I cook, I like too have a real meal, you know starter, mains and dessert, and coffee afterwards with biscotti or Turkish delight to cleanse the palate. My wife, being born and raised in the colonies, has no knowledge of the correct table ware and utensils used to dine with, and I have to instruct her all through the meal. apparently I believe the knife fell overboard on the Mayflower.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A close match Box? Your face, My A**


----------



## boxcarmarty

We done seen that hanging in the tree…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, 
You talking about your wife's cooking like that made me think of my Grandmother.
That woman could not cook.
Biscuits you could use as a baseball. We actually did carry one out in our pockets once and use as a hockey puck. It held up well. It was even black like a real puck.
Eggs you could pour through a strainer. They were runny.
Meat, oh no, don't mention meat. She cooked turkey once and I swear it deflated just like on the National Lampoon movie. It was that dry. Beef looked more like leather.
That woman could cook pies though.
She had a blueberry patch. As long as we picked enough berries each day, she'd bake a pie. When the blueberry bushes got to slim pickings, we'd go down the road and pick blackberries. She'd mix them all up together and make a mixed berry pie. 
We only forced ourselves through meals for the pie.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hired my self a "Personal Chef Service". I have all my weekday lunches prepped & delivered to my house on Sunday evenings. I will soon be ordering 4-5 dinners, pre-prepped. All I will have to do is cook them. To fuss, no muss!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I may have to get a maid to clean the place next!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, wives are better at these sort of things. And there added benefits.


----------



## StumpyNubs

All right… put back the original avatars. I can't tell who is who! You have to submit all new avatar photos to the group and get a yea or nae vote before you are allowed to change them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have the best looking avatar!!! Hence, no need to change.

A wife would be great. I haven't found one that can put up with me (or vise-versa). Maybe mail order is the way to go. What do all ya'll think about that????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Be sure to read the last part.
You're guaranteed a free replacement if your first one runs away within a year.


----------



## DIYaholic

I really was hoping for a "Blonde Asian". Would that be possible?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know.
I don't run the mail order bride service.
I was just trying to help you out.
Seems kinda shady if you think about it.
They're already anticipating your new bride running away?


----------



## superdav721

I agree with you Stumpy. 
Marty posted on one of mine earlier and I had to look 3 times before it clicked.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought it might be your side job. Lol.

I have to go watch Super's tail. Dove tail video, that is !!! BRB.


----------



## geoscann

Hey guys i brought a box with five planes in it one is a miller falls and one is a Stanley i cant read the names on the other two and theres a small one i tryed to down load the picture but i cant i paid fifty bucks for them you think i got hosed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, you're up!


----------



## superdav721

Geo you got a deal. You did OK on the Stanley and the Miller.
The others are a plus.
Rusty planes my kind of fun.


----------



## superdav721

ALL THINGS HAND TOOL
OVERLOAD


----------



## superdav721

Care full you will get lost in that link.


----------



## geoscann

Well i know very little about them. but i,am about to learn i,am sure when i get them next week i wiil be asking all kinds of questions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Just watched another of your great videos. It almost motivated me to run downstairs & start cutting. ALMOST!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, You was suppose to watch out for the Boss and let me know if he was coming…..


----------



## superdav721

Geo I will help any and all ways possible. If I cant we can't find someone here that can.


----------



## geoscann

Thank ya super


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey! There's Marty!
Where ya been Marty?
There was some guy on here using your name. He looked like a young kids with headphones on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well it's happy hour. Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Night Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*
I'm on a USB: Union Smoke Break!!!


----------



## superdav721

I just had to build an egg incubator, for my brotherinlaws chickens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Roy Underhill is on, building a bow saw. I'll try to pay attention as I LJ!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chickens don't know how to "incubate" their eggs? Thery're even dumber than ME!!!


----------



## superdav721

The hens stopped roosting there nests. 18 eggs.


----------



## DIYaholic

I fell asleep watching Roy, awoke to the "Woodsmith Shop". Time for me to say Night, Night. surfing the net & sleeping just don't work well.

Nytol.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## thedude50

hey stumpy I am curious if that little trick you did on the worksharp will work on the tormek for the scrub plane

Your box jig is cool but i wont make one I am a gentz woodworker and I have a woodrat hehehheeh

also I was wondering how long till leigh sews your ass off for patent infringement on ther dovetail machine which is really cool but again not for me i have 6 dovetail jigs and a woodrat hehhehehe


----------



## boxcarmarty

*THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY…..*


----------



## HamS

Morning all, the coffee is on and I really wish there was a communal dining hall like when we were in the recovery areas of field problems. I was in an Army unit that worked at remote sites along the east-west German border. We would periodically deploy from our fixed sites to mobile remote locations. When we did that we would often recover at a German Army training center near Hannover. There were barracks with stoves and beds with mattresses and a mess hall with a real kitchen and a roof. We were a small enough unit (20 guys) that we did not have an official assigned cook so everyone who felt like it shared the cooking. We worked our butts off during the recovery, because the cleaner you kept the equipment and the better it was packed etc, the easier it was the next time you went out. Anyway, this chatter about food and various recipes reminds me of the eating we did at the recovery center. THere was always plenty of good german 'bread', you know the kind made from grain, lots of water, yeast and maybe some hops to flavor things.

I haven't been out, but they were calling for frost last night. From the noise people were making you would have thought it was the middle of July. Come on, it is only April 6 and it is Indiana.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Frost is up your direction Ham. Just looked down here, everything is good so far…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Little concerned about the fruit trees. I have peaches, apples and grapes already


----------



## HamS

Apples, crab apples and lots of stuff in the woods are in full bloom here. I need a plum tree.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning fellow LJs nice and cool here in SW Mississipp, Im glad got to put the decking boards down on my wifes hot tub deck I built last weekend


----------



## hydrohillbilly

This gator wandered across the yard at the plant yesterday he was about 3 foot long we see them all the time down there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone.

Hydro,
The deck looks great. The alligator looks like lunch.

Ham,
I don't get people acting all crazy about the weather. I've seen it snow on easter here before, and this is the south. Actually, it's Mississippi. The saying here is, if you don't like the weather, stick around a little while, it'll change soon enough. 
The funny one to me though is snow here. All you have to mention is a hint of snow flurries and the people empty every store in town of milk and bread. They say, but we may lose lights. My immediate thought is, this is Mississippi, if the light go out, and the weather is in the seventies for the two days before they'll come back on, what are you going to do with that milk?
I'm going to send all my kids to you so maybe you can teach them that little tidbit of information about keeping things clean makes it easier on you the next time. I am anal retentive when it comes to keeping a clean house. I guess it is from me being raised by a military man. I am constantly pointing out to the kids that I never have to clean my bedroom corner (my only area in the house, I'm organized enough that it's all I need). It's because I put things where they go and have no need to clean besides an accasional dusting and sweeping.

Marty, 
I don't know about up there, but the only time you have to worry about trees here in Mississippi is if there's a freeze. Frost won' hurt them. Just make sure the bottom of the tree, around where roots and trunk is, is covered with mulch. If the tree only has a few fruits starting to bloom, you can cover those with a bag as an extra precaution. If there is plenty of blooms though, they'll fall off, but it's early enough that they'll bounce right back.
Just don't make the mistake I've seen some people make. They cover things like that for a late frost, then forget to remove it the next morning. That creates a green house effect on it the next day and the blooms are literally baked off. Under that condition, it puts the tree in stress and you often won't get any more blooms the whole summer that year.

Dude,
......................................
Nevermind.

Stumpy, I can't wait to get started on the Box Joint Machine. As soon as I can get the plans I am going to gather materials and get started on it.

Everyone else, 
Have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dude*- The features of my jig that are also found on the Leigh jig are also found on the Porter Cable jig, and others. They are not unique to Leigh. Moving fingers are not their invention. They do have a unique micro adjust feature on the finger bar, but mine has a totally different micro adjust mechanism.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad you chimed in Stumpy.
I too backspaced my comment several times before hitting the post button. I just couldn't figure out a way to say what I wanted to say without sounding like I was trying to start an argument.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning veritable hay seeds, the coffee is great and the steroids are pumping.
Got a lot of little jobs to do for Sandra today so my shop visit will be delayed a bit.
Had a good day yesterday. Thanks for the tool info SD, I'm not very knowledgeable about some tools, I did purchase a small set of 4 chisels a long while back and was disappointed when at the very first use, the tip of the first one I tried disintegrated, it is a Fuller set.


----------



## superdav721

A fuller broke down on you Rex?
That is a tool standard. Or like Stanley, was.


----------



## superdav721

I believe if you are getting cheep stuff, get the softer stuff. At least it will bend and not shatter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think a lot of tools are spotty at best these days when it comes to metal quality.
I have a new set of Marples chisels. You have to be careful using them on hardwood or the tips will break. KTMM gave me a set of older Marples chisels that were made in Sheffield England. Those babies take a licking and keep on ticking.
Even in soft wood I notice the difference in how each set holds an edge. The new ones have to be rehoned frequently. On the older ones you could just about go out front and chisel up hunks of asphalt and they'd still have a good edge on them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, I was told Fuller was a pretty decent brand, but on the first use, and I was not trying to do anything hard tasking with it, just gingerly squaring a corner and a big piece in the middle of the blade fell out. The blade looked like a Jointer blade that had hit a big nail, and no, their was not a nail on my wood. I was stunned.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sheffield steel is renowned for it's quality, you'll find all the great toolmakers in the UK won't use anything else.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave has betrayed us.* He made a list of woodworking sites, and Stumpynubs.com isn't on it. He is dead to me now.


----------



## superdav721

Nooooooooooooooooo!
I have been exiled…


----------



## geoscann

NO fear dave i,am here. stumpy dave was giving me info on site with planer info. I bought five planes in a auction and was asking him if i got a good deal or got hosed. lighten up on him he was offering help.


----------



## superdav721

I am regretting picture frames. The wife has me in the shop making 4.


----------



## superdav721

But I am in the shop


----------



## DS

It's shaping up to be another honey-do weekend. The wife wants me to finish up in the back yard (Been on it since June) so I can start the projects inside the house. (She wants new tile in the kitchen as well as a few built-ins and painting on the walls.)

To finish the yard, I have some redwood trellis' that I bought at HD that I'll frame up and bolt to the gray wall that stares at me through the glass windows everyday. One behind the rose planter and two behind the garden planter. Mostly to give it color and break up the wall visually, but also to assist the foliage as well.

Also, she informs me her friend wants help moving things from thier storage unit to thier new house. They have a nice 2CG outbuilding in addition to the 1CG attached to the house. He calls it his workshop, but I teased him that it will likely remain a storage unit unless he gets good at unpacking boxes.

At least I get to use the tools in the shop this weekend. I'll dado the trellis into the frame and miter the corners.

Looks like it'll be at least another weekend before I get some "me" time in the shop.


----------



## superdav721

Ds that seems to be the way my weekend is shaping up as well.
But dinner is served


----------



## DS

Man those kabobs looks gooooood!

Mmm mmm mmm!


----------



## superdav721

I am fuuuuullllllll!


----------



## superdav721

Russell will he come back for a dip when the hot tub is in?
When I was in the oil fields I was stationed in Venus LA. It is the last town when the road ends where the Mississippi river dumps into the Gulf. There is one more town out in the gulf. It is called Tidewater. It is constructed on poles. The bar has a pet gator chained to the floor. You haven't had fun till you sit and watch the drunks go to the bathroom and forget about the gator. The high steppin starts!


----------



## DIYaholic

I almost had a two day weekend. NOT ANYMORE!!! One of our guys remembered he had an 8:00am appointment. He NEVER made it in to work today. Now I have to work tomorrow to make up for his sorry @$$!!! He's gonna hear it from me come Monday. He don't know it yet, but he is going to have a VERY BAD Monday!!!

SuperD,
You can't be exiled, that wood be hostile. Besides, where wood you go???


----------



## superdav721

Woodville MS?


----------



## superdav721

Randy drink 2 cold beers and watch some New Yankee reruns, It will be OK.
Do this Take a picture of his car. Create a bogus Craigslist account. Post the picture on Craigslist with his cell phone number. List it as car being sold for parts cheep.
That will keep him busy.
Then change the posting to "Dont Miss Work Again!" The next day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood undoubtedly be exiled to Nashville.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I LIKE the way you think.

He ain't got a car, but I'll think of something sinister!!! *ALL suggestions welcomed.* Let the ideas flow!!!


----------



## superdav721

Slip some anti-shoplifting strips into his coat.
Sign him up for every junk mail list you can find.
They make a little device that every 30 minutes or so beeps. Set it in his house somewhere good. He will destroy his place trying to find it.
Get his keys, file one notch off of every key.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SuperNoname721*, I got the keypad today for the laptop. I put it in put it didn't fix the problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drop some of those kabobs in the mail to me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It has been so warm early up here that the trees are ahead of schedule. They are full of blooms and some of the peach trees have pea size fruit. It is suppose to get down around freezing tonight. I cover them with fabric to prevent them from burning. I never use plastic…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I would re-seat the memory and try a different hard drive. That is an out side chance. I think it is deeper inside the laptop.


----------



## superdav721

Google resetting *cmos* on you make and model.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What was you talking about on the key controller?


----------



## superdav721

Marty there is a chip that controls the keyboard and mouse. It is deep inside the laptop.
Wiki's definition.
In computing, a keyboard controller is a device which interfaces a keyboard to a computer. Its main function is to inform the computer when a key is pressed or released. When data from the keyboard arrive, the controller raises an interrupt (a keyboard interrupt) to allow the CPU to handle the input.

If a keyboard is a separate peripheral device wired to the system unit (such as in most modern desktop computers), then keyboard controller is not actually attached to keys' circuits, but receive scancodes from a microcontroller embedded to keyboard via some kind of serial interface. In this case the controller also should control keyboard's LEDs by sending data back to keyboard through the wire.

Early PCs used Intel 8042 chip to interface to the keyboard. In computers with a PS/2 connector the keyboard controller is integrated with mouse controller.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is what it is doin'. When any blank comes up to be filled out, It automaticly fills it with m's

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Dave I caught out of Venus back in the 80s but I have never seen so many gatiors as I have in the last 4 yeras they need to open a gator season.They also transplanted Llouisiana black bears down there we see them all the time.


----------



## superdav721

Kabob on its way.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Dave I caught out of Venus back in the 80s but I have never seen so many gators than I have in the last 4 years


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ok computer is acting up double post


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I did get the hot tub on the deck and decided to build another one right next to it will post more pics later need some shop time but to many honeydoos


----------



## boxcarmarty

hydro, It even corrects your spelling when it double posts…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty.
Game plan
1. unplug everything but the powercord.
2. remove memory. take a pencil eraser and clean the gold contacts. replace memory.
if problem returns. 
3 boot pc into cmos setup.
thats the screen it will tell you to press f1 or f2 or del to enter setup. Once there find the reset to factory defaults and save and exit.
If problem returns.
4. try another hard drive.


----------



## superdav721

Russel just tell the Cajuns you got a gator problem and there is a case of cold beer on the back porch. They will take care of it.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

They transplanted Louisiana black bears down there we see them all the time also


----------



## superdav721

Russel you got some big critters in your area.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I work on the Mississippi river on the Louisiana side 45 miles south of Natchez out in the boonies


----------



## boxcarmarty

Powercord is the only thing plugged in.

keyboard wouldn't let me boot to setup. Had to plug in external keyboard to have key control.

set to defaults. same problem.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Off to bed deck building in the morning night all


----------



## superdav721

Marty what if you disconnect the the laptop keyboard and try to get it through the windows reload with an external keyboard?


----------



## superdav721

night Russel


----------



## boxcarmarty

When all else fails, pull the hard drive and hook it up to 220v


----------



## boxcarmarty

That might be worth a shot


----------



## superdav721

tape a dime to it and toss it. say you lost something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Your 'puter just wants some M&M's. Feed the machine!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Dave, It seems to have booted fine with the keyboard out of the laptop and an external keyboard plugged in. I also got a screen asking to delete CLPCMEnc.ax that was no longer needed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I paid 90 cents for a bag of m&m's this afternoon. I'll be damned if I'm going to feed the machine with high dollar chocolate…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I dont know what that file does. Can you bypass it and not delete it and continue with the install?


----------



## DIYaholic

Everyone is missing in action. This was an easy night to follow!!!

To the first early riser; PLEASE brew extra coffee!!!
Nytol…..

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

I must chime in, busy day with my 2 year old baby girl. Good Friday = Church daycare closed.

I had a blast, no woodworking, but we did spend half the day in the shop.

I finally finished the shop computer today, then I realized I could fix the better pc with a $1.49 capacitor.
Three days, and 18 hours in the crapper…....
Wife came home at lunch, I went to Radiohack (they really suck these days), luckily they had something that would work on the motherboard.

William: Keep on dude
Dave: You suck, I've been craving firing up the grill !!!
DIY: One idea, the only one you'll ever need for crappy co-workers…. CAT PEE
HYDRO: Good to see another MS lumberjock to add to the ranks
Rex: Remind me to post the sign…..

And for everybody else, I'll post again once you're all in bed.


----------



## thedude50

I hope your right stumpy they have sewed home copy's of their jig before and your not even being quiet about yours they look on the net all the time to make sure their designs aren't stolen I would hope that they would leave you alone but5 i will bet that as soon as they see it you will get a letter telling you to stop selling your plans from their lawyers

In a happier note I think that your show is funny as hell I may do a story on you stumpy


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Up and at them decks to build coffee to drink!!!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Mountain William,
and all the other stumbjocks

Gonna actually do a bit of shop work with wood instead of stone. I will have to get back to the stone this evening. I think I am going to actually celebrate Easter with actually resting for a day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning fellow dust collectors. It's good to sleep in. This work thing is tuff.

Rob, I have another stat sheet for you to keep track of. How many weeks 'til next winter???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Removing the keyboard didn't work now. The laptop is back to the same thing this morning. Looks like I'll take it out back and do some skeet shooting with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The coffee is black, the cookies are chocolate, and there is frost on the ground…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dude*-

The sliding fingers feature of my jig is found on BOTH the high end Porter Cable Omnijig AND the Leigh D4. If Leigh holds the patent for sliding fingers, they will have to sue Porter Cable too.

The fact is, Leigh may or may not have invented the sliding fingers. They did file a patent for the jig as a whole, but that was issued in 1984 and has long since expired (patents issued before 1995 last only a max of 20 years). Perhaps this is why the split, sliding fingers mechanism is no longer unique to them.

Porter Cable Omnijig









Leigh D4









Stumpy Nubs Special









As far as I can tell, the only patent they still hold on the dovetail jig design is their unique guide bushing set that is designed to be used with it.

Patents are something I respect, as I do all laws. I recently designed a special jig for hand cutting dovetails. I thought it was fantastic! Then I did some research and found out that someone else also thought it was a fantastic idea, and they patented it. Now, I could have still done a show in it, I could have told people how to make it for their own use. I could have made one for my own shop. But that would have been illegal, so I didn't do it. There have also been a few cases where others have suggested I design something very similar to existing tools, but I refused because it couldn't be done without violating patent laws.

If you can show me where I am wrong about the Leigh patent, by all means do so. I will pull the jig plans from the website immediately. But my research suggests that there is nothing about my jig that violates any current patent.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tool auction today….. A mans kind of shopping trip. Leave the wives at home. Woodworking, Mechanics, even boat motors…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1400560&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, There is even a copy of your CD/DVD case invention…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got my eye on you shorty…..


----------



## KTMM

Wow, sounds like Leigh might be as bad as Apple, guess I'll have to boycott their products too….

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Inc._litigation

Ok, maybe not, I can't find any information on Leigh or their parent company suing anyone…

Dude, have you got any links that are about Leigh suing people? I'm very interested in this, I've been thinking up some side work ideas, but I sure can't afford to post them if I'm going to get sued over it.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/10392604
Live video by Ustream


----------



## KTMM

What are you doing Dave, that's not how you do it…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sweet tanktop Dave!* I was watching when you opened up the package with the new bits in it. I just came from a flea market where I bought a 12 piece set of those for $7!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well th only other thing I'm going to say about the Dovetail Machine is that all you guys need to order your plans now. 
They are cheap ($10 I think).
The jig works GREAT.
It is a fun build.
Trust me, ya'll NEED one of these.

If I take much stock on what is being said by THE DUDE (I do not), then we are to believe that Stumpy will get a cease and desist letter soon. So you all need to order NOW.

.

I didn't want to post my actual thoughts on the subject because I didn't want to sound confrontational. 
Here it is though.

In my opinion, someone wishes they were the ones to think up these plans. Since they didn't, instead they are now being an ASS.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

On a related note,

STUMPY,
Did you get my PM?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm watching Dave's stream above.
I think it's the time delay from my slow computer. 
It looks like Dave is "The dovetailer on speed".
He stops, then when he starts back up he's moving at warp speed.


----------



## patron

Apple Corporation Sues Itself.

[AP] In a move that has industrial analysts scratching their heads, Apple Computers has filed suit against Apple Computers Corporation. The company claims that Apple has violated the Look and Feel of their own machines which has helped to make the company famous.

An Apple Spokesperson stated "This is no joke. If we don't protect our copyrighted interface, everyone will use it and we could lose the exclusive right. So it is in our best interests to sue anyone who uses the Macintosh Look and Feel, including ourselves." The spokesperson says Apple has retained the prestigious LA law firm of Kukla, Fran and Ollie to spearhead the lawsuit. Apple's in house lawyers will defend.

Long time Apple observer Ernest Dinklefwat stated that this is a sure sign that Apple has too many lawyers and not enough engineers. "In the old days Apple depended on its talented engineers to keep ahead of the competition, but now they have lost the edge, as well as their grasp on reality."

The industry will be sure to watch this case closely. If Apple wins the suit against itself, this could mean a massive recall of all Macintosh and Lisa computers which will need to be converted to avoid all graphics and desktop metaphors and instead provide a simple terminal-like interface. Such a move would cause a massive digression in the personal computer market. Users of computers would be forced to learn to read, which could cause dangerous literacy among college students and professionals.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We see you Dave. No need to wave.
We will start calling you smily after that shot though.


----------



## superdav721

Stump I paid $.63 for those bits. There almost new


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm feeling a tad bit better than I have in a few days. It's time for me to get up off my lazy butt and do something, even if it's wrong.
I was hoping to start on Stumpy's finger joint machine today, but I'm afraid it is not to be.
I'll talk to you guys tonight maybe.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy do you want you to lend you my shirt? I'll even wash it!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys I had 68 views today. Thats a lot of folks visiting the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home from the auction and licking my wounds. I did manage to steal a deal on a Stanley #4 hand plane. It is a newer Stanley Handyman that I got for $7…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also bought a reel type push mower for $15. It's important to keep the wife in shape. (I can't believe my computer said that)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, What was you gettin' into today? I leave for a few hours and I miss the saturday afternoon matinee…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to see ya patron. Hopefully your visit was to help keep William in line. We can't control him and he gets out of hand sometimes…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

My neighbor has a big lawn (big for a town lot) and he mows the entire thing every week with one of those. He's no thinner than me, so it isn't doing him a lot of good.

Of course he could be eating pork chops and lard every night and it's that mowing that keeps him at the weight he's at…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been doing biscuit drawers today. You'll see what I mean tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - your package arrived today. thank you very much.

Stumpy - Biscuit Drawers, is that what you Northerners keep your biscuits in?


----------



## superdav721

I had a great time in the shop. You know having a live stream in the shop pushes me a bit harder.
Nice plane find Marty. I don't know about the lawnmower.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like sorghum with mine…..


----------



## superdav721

The good ole fashioned stuff in a can


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Have you ever been to Lambert's and had their biscuits and sorghum???


----------



## superdav721

Nope, I don't think we got one of those down here. I like honey to. A lot.


----------



## superdav721

Ted's Woodworking fraud and Clickbank's compliance in theft and piracy


----------



## DIYaholic

I did a half day at work today (should have been a whole day OFF). Payback is a mother….....

I then used the work truck & trailer to help a friend take demo debris to the "Solid Waste Drop Off Center", fancy words for the dump. We then checked in at the building materials "Reuse Center". I scored a Disston handsaw & a Millers Falls circular saw ($10.00 total). Handsaw needs to be rehabed & the circular saw only needs a power cord, knob & a cleaning.

Marty,
Don't you dare show that mower to my boss or customers!!!

Dave,
I'll have to check out your video when I get home. My phone won't play some videos. 

Stumpy,
You are being way to polite to the Dude. (Though, I understand why)

William,
I'm sure Stumpy appreciates your restraint!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I was streaming from the shop.


----------



## superdav721

I am tired.


----------



## DamnYankee

So this morning I had to fly witches, monkeys, and Dorothy.
This afternoon I put the finishing touches of finish on the cutting board and the front of the shadow box and the finished assembly of the actual shadow box. Tomorrow, between church, supper with folks and play rehearsal I hope to at least start the finish on the shadow box.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Is it really "finish", if it ain't DONE???


----------



## DamnYankee

It can get confussing having to say "I've got to finish finishing"


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought witches knew how to fly. Monkeys, I understand needing help!!! Dorothy just needs a "prescription"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There are only 3 Lambert's. 1 in Foley Alabama, and 2 in Missouri, Sikeston and Ozark. I have been to the ones in Foley and Ozark. If you get in those areas, You have to stop and try it. They bring around enough food to fill you up. Biscuits that they toss from across the room, sorghum, black eyed peas, fried tators, fried okra, stewed tomatoes, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some others. And that is before your meal comes. By the time you get your meal, You have to get a to-go box and eat it the next day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Work is good for you. Can you work for me Monday???


----------



## superdav721

I will be checking that out Marty.


----------



## superdav721

I have been on eBay head to head with a sniper. I won.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did we win???


----------



## KentuckyTreeRat

Box- -"I also bought a reel type push mower for $15. It's important to keep the wife in shape. (I can't believe my computer said that)"

LMAO


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening TreeRat…..


----------



## superdav721

A marking gauge. One that roles and a complete set of Stanley Yankee drill bits.
I paid $16 for the drill a month or two ago. It had 2 bits in it. Stanley stopped making the bits in the 80's. A new set can go for over a $100, I got a used set for $31.01.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome TreeRat


----------



## superdav721

Almost 7000 posts


----------



## boxcarmarty

On my behalf, This computer has really been acting up here lately…..


----------



## superdav721

6992


----------



## superdav721

6994


----------



## superdav721

6995


----------



## superdav721

Whats it doing Marty
6996


----------



## boxcarmarty

7000


----------



## superdav721

97


----------



## superdav721

99


----------



## superdav721

*7000*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps, I missed. It's making comments like "I also bought a reel type push mower for $15. It's important to keep the wife in shape."


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey everybody thought id check in before I went to bed been a long day and Im tired


----------



## superdav721

BITS


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Grandbaby wore me out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Hydro….. Or goodnight


----------



## hydrohillbilly

look good Dave


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice set Dave. Which end goes up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'll have to show you my drill press when I get my cameras working again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's kinda like this one…..


----------



## superdav721

Russel they tend to do that. My grandsons mother works nights and we get to keep him most Saturdays. Trying to keep up with a two year old will ware you out.
Marty I would love to see it.
William is getting over his cold and I think he went out to his shop. He will be out there all night. If the coffee holds out.


----------



## superdav721

Marty now that is one GREEN drill. I love it.


----------



## superdav721

I just read post 7001, now thats funnnnnny.


----------



## superdav721

I want to do this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You want to take furniture apart???


----------



## superdav721

The joint, I want to do the joint. And having a table you can break down is always handy.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time. See you guys later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna fall down. Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, now that I have time….......

I'm gonna watch SNL!!!


----------



## KTMM

Epic fail gone right, SHOP PUTER IS ALIVE…..

I POST FROM THE BEAST…...


----------



## KTMM

Now for a moment of inspiration.

I had a computer ban in my shop.
I thought it would be a good idea to have a shop computer.

I LIFTED THE BAN.

I decided to build it from parts from 6 busted computers and 3 boxes of parts.
After a whole week of work, I have 1 working computer.

Somehow I feel I've lost a week…...

Note to self, give away or sell all these :spare Puters…............


----------



## superdav721

I tolerate a computer only because of the social networking. I have a whole lot of fun with you guys.


----------



## KTMM

Sounds like you need some computers….


----------



## geoscann

SD and we enjoy watching you to. i think you should send your tank top to stumpy a new look for his show. lol


----------



## HamS

Morning Friends,

This morning I will violate one of the unspoken rules, but today is the day Christians celebrate the Resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead. Easter is not about bunnies and eggs but about eternal life and hope.

The coffee is on and it was especially tasty. Yesterday I had a bit of a reprieve from the floor and worked outside tilling and grading the dirt around the foundation where I had to dig up some bushes and repair the drainage system last fall. I think the floor does less damage to the back than the dirt does. In the afternoon I took Miss Julie to the big box stores and we looked at kitchen cabinets and patio doors. I bought a wet saw to cut the tile to replace the one from the last job that finally gave up the ghost. I also found some steel shelving that will work well for the temporary movement of kitchen stuff while I am installing and moving cabinets.

The plan for this remodelling job is to use the existing cabinets if I can get them out of their locations without damaging them. I really don't think that will be possible , but we shall see. I debated building my own cabinets, but I just do not have the time to make cabinets of the same quaality that you can buy now. I think it is interesting. I can build stronger cabinets than the cheap ones for less money and not much time, but to make cabinets with the same features as the high quality ones would take me so much time is is not cost effective. The jigs and tooling in the factory must really improve efficiency. I suspect that CNC machines also really make a significant difference.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Ham, Have you considered building the cabinets and haveing someone else make the doors???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I think I'll wander up to the attic and visit the PC graveyard later. Maybe I can find enough carcusses to make a mid evil cousin to your beast…..


----------



## superdav721

Geo those are my favorite shirts. But it would seem that two of my girls and wife like to wear them more than me.
Well said Ham. Stumpy is like my grandpa, he stays in a long sleeve.
Morning wood peckers. The wife s feeling better looks like we are going stove shopping.


----------



## DIYaholic

A good day to all,

Coffee is brewed & consumed.

I spent the morning working on customer info sheets/forms for work. I (we) desperately need organization and order at work. We basically have no written information for our properties. We communicate everything verbally. Not the greatest of methods. Info gets miscommunicated or left out on a regular basis. Very frustrating!!! I'm putting an end to that!!!

The rest of my day will consist of Easter Brunch at the "Foodie Friends" followed by, vegging out in front of the TV, watching the "Masters" golf tournament. Great food, good conversation & "Vegetable Golf", my idea of a pleasant Sunday afternoon!!!

I gotta go, I need to get a few things done around the house, prior to brunch. I hope everyone enjoys their day. I'll see all ya'll later.

TTFN.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Limberjerks!

Super, 
No I did not stay in the shop all night. I did wear myself out by piddling around over there though. It felt good to be out of the house though.

Ham,
We make exceptions on the rules today for the rare person that understand the true meaning of a holiday such as today. I'm happy that someone points out today about the fact that the celebration that is called Easter started out for an entirely different reason than a bunny that lays eggs all over the yard for little kiddies to pick up.
God bless you and your on this blessed day.

KTMM,
I am glad that you got your shop computer done. I take it we can look forward to alive feed from your shop too? We need to be able to watch someone besides SuperD when he starts picking his nose in the camera.

Hydro,
Glad to see you're making Limberjerks a regular part of your day. We welcome one more. If we keep going we will make this thread predominately Mississippi guys. Then the whole internet will probably crash.

Rex,
I'm sure Rex isn't feeling to good right now. If anyone has a direct line to him, please wish him a blessed Easter for me and tell him we are praying that he gets better soon down this way.

DIY,
You come back last night as everyone else was leaving. Sorry I wasn't around buddy, but now you know how I feel. I think they can smell me coming sometimes and haul tail.

As for Stumpy,
Who knows WHAT he has on UNDER that long sleeve shirt.
I wear a long sleeve when things are cool. Those that no me well though know that, under that long sleeve, I wear tank tops year round. That is all I wear. I own three long sleeve shirts and a crap load of tank tops, that's it.
Then again, who knows. He may have pink glittery tassles on under there with whipped cream rubbed all over his chest. Under his jeans may be a matching glittery G-String. 
You just never know about a guy. Do you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Predominately Mississippi???

Ham, We got some recruiting to do. We can't be out done by those Mississippi mud yuppies…..


----------



## HamS

Marty,

That is exactly what I considered and it may come to that after I see if I can get the existing ones moved without destroying them. I was actually impressed with the quality you can buy now. (about your earlier post)

I do think we have tilted decidely to the *********************************** (southern style) rather than the *********************************** (upper midwest)

Does anyone use the Kreg pocket hole jig. I have a couple of questions. Can you use pocket hole joinery to join 1/2 ply wood to a 3/4" face frame? If so, what size screws do you need to use? what about 1/2" to 1/2" at 90 degrees to each other? How you decide what length of screws to use? I went to the Kreg site and there was not much information available there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, I wear short sleeves and shorts as much of the year as I can. But I also live in Michigan, so there is short sleeve weather, and there is freeze your butt off weather. I have only been filming a few months (though it feels like forever for some people). I started in the fall when the weather was getting chilly, and as recently as last week I was still running the fireplace in the shop.

Give it a few weeks and I'll show you how to sweat through an apron…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
in their ma ual & on packages for screws are charts for the proper screw sizing. I may have a PDF file at home on my laptop. I'll look for it later this evening & let you know what I find.

Rex,
Just wanted you to know, YOU are in my thoughts. I hope you are feeling ok & able to enjoy your day.

Brunch was fabulous. Baked ham with pineapple, quiche, scalloped potatoes & my favorite MIMOSAS!!! Time to veg out & watch the 2 little kids burn off some of their extra energy. Time for a nap & golf.

Bye for now.


----------



## superdav721

Mississippi Mud Yuppies
Dave
Lucas
William
Russel
Did I forget anybody?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* You can use a pocket hole to attach ply to a face frame, but I would suggest dado and glueing instead. Maybe even some brad nails on the inside edge of the ply. That is how I assemble cabinets. The problem with pocket holes into 1/2 inch ply, is you are risking busting out on the walls of the ply.

If you build your cabinet boxes to fit your kitchen, You can go to any cabinet shop and have them make the style of door you want unfinished. Just give them the size which would be 1 inch larger than your door openings. Then finish the doors and cabinets yourself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I've only been watching you for a few months and it seems like forever.


----------



## superdav721

Amen Marty. But what would we with out him?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, Let me think…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HAM*- Actually, a lot of those commercial cabinets use pocket hole joinery to attach the face frames. I have done all sorts of different things, but I really like pocket screws because you don't have to have a lot of clamps tied up and they are super strong. If you use the right screw, they will not blow out the side. They have all sorts of screw options.

With 1/2" material you will get less bite. So use glue as well.

As for a jig- I have the little $20 one. It does the job just fine for a lot less. (I think I did a review of it on one of my shows.) If you were going to use it a ton, then you might justify the $100 setup. But I get by just fine with the small one.

Another popular option among even high end cabinet makers is biscuits. I used them to attach the face frames in my kitchen. They are nice because they make alignment easy and accurate. If only I had built my bench top biscuit joiner back then!


----------



## HamS

The thing that I really like about the pocket holes is reversability. I May be forced into some quick and dirty work and so adding glue would remove thatoption. Maybe I should go to 5/8" for the carcases


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Phase 2 of the deck is finished 16×20 on the end and I will be done


----------



## hydrohillbilly

cant get my computer to upload the picture Marty Ive never herd of Mississippi mud yuppies but Ive heard of Mississippi stump jumpers!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly




----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Hydro…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hydro,
The deck is looking good. Can't wait to try out that hot tub!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I have a pdf file for screw selection for Kreg pocket screws. I sent you a PM.


----------



## superdav721

Russel That deck is looking real good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ooooooo, Trumped by a Stump…..

The problem with pocket holes into 1/2 inch ply, is you are* risking* busting out on the walls of the ply.

Let me know how it works for you Ham. I just suggested how we did it in the cabinet shop…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

You worked in a cabinet shop…

I wear a funny hat and a bow tie…

... you should have known better than to go up against this fountain of woodworking knowledge.

Consider yourself SERVED suckka!


----------



## KTMM

Yup Dave, you forgot a couple…..

Mississippi Mud Yuppies
Dave
Lucas
William
Russel

Tubmanslim
Chips
Jasonjonesis

I know we never see them post (anymore), but they're all MS boys…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's ready... are you?


----------



## KTMM

I want to build the swing saw listed in this old Popular Mechanics…. p 212

http://books.google.com/books?id=AdkDAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PP1&dq=popular%20mechanics%20magazine&pg=PA212#v=onepage&q=popular%20mechanics%20magazine&f=false

I think I'll build one with four saws for my two year old….

Stumpy I smell a midsummer "Stumpy Special" coming on.

Hope I don't get sued…


----------



## DIYaholic

I wish I had a watermelon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

For some reason, the bossman wants me to show up to work tomorrow. I must call it a day.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

4 picture frames hanging on the living room wall. Now What?
Lucas I was just listing the guys that post here.
Chips posts every now and then.
Jason Jones has quit his job and is making tables and frames for a living. With your planer
We can't forget about the grave digger." http://littlegoodpieces.wordpress.com/":http://littlegoodpieces.wordpress.com/


----------



## KTMM

Really, wow, sounds like he's living my dream…. I'm glad to know that jointer found a good home.

I'd love to quit my job and make panels and sculptures for a living….

For now though, I'm an IT guy.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah I'm a it to. I have 14 more years and then its permanent wood shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the first blog installment of my new project.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends.

Coffee is on and life is good. I have to go to my daily bread job so I can get a bit of rest from my around the house chores. I did get to sit down yesterday afternoon and watch the last part of the Masters. That golf course is always beautiful.

This evening I think it is floor and more floor. I am working on a jig so I can easily set the stone and keep things square. You cannot just use one stone to reference off because cumulutive error will become visisble in three or four feet. What I am doing is making an artificial wall that is heavy enough to stay in place at least to measure against. Then I can use some gauge sticks I made to keep the stone square to the reference. The stone I am using is multi size that will go down in a random pattern. I am going to do some pictures rather than waste so many words. However the camera is taking its sweet time uploading. The stone comes in 12×12, 12×9,12×6, 9×9, 9×6 and 6.


----------



## HamS

This is a picture of the same kind of stone I am using that has been grouted and sealed. This floor was laid 8 years ago









newly laid floor without grout


----------



## HamS

The rules I am trying to keep witht he random floor is no tiles will intersect with four corners, straight lines will extend no more that 3 feet (which is really two long but sometimes unavoidable, and no discrnable repetition will occur. That makes laying this kind of floor a lot slower than laying tile. While it is random, the lines are visible in the finished floor over longer distances and they really need to be straight or nearly so.

The floor guy says that stone is high maintenance, that is bovine excrement. The stone we put down in 2002 has been sealed once and it is almost as beautiful as when we put it down. Spills wipe up with just water most of the time, and we have not had to reseal it yet. The instructions say to reapply sealer every year, but it hasn,t worn down yet. you can't hurt this stuff. If you scratch it deeply moving a washer or stove around, all you have to do is take a wire brush and the scratch will brush out and apply a little sealer to the damaged area and it just matches the other stone. The surface is not perfectly flat like granite is, but the natural cleaved surface.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning Ham, I think you and I are the only ones up so far…

Well this morning stats are looking good…

Hand Planes = 11,983 posts in 396 days for an average of 30.3 posts per day (that's down 2.3 since 5 Apr)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,061 posts in 144 days for an average of 49.0 posts per day (no change since 5 Apr)
Intersect = 4,922 posts or about 262 days (faster by 51 days since 5 Apr, we've gained almost 2 months).


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Coffee is half gone & breakfast pastry is devoured. Time to tend to some personal business then off to work.

Ham,
I can see why laying that type of floor tile wood be a PIA!!! I'm sure you're up to the task.

I sent you an email with the Kreg pocket screw selection cart. I also included a "Glue Application" chart, along with a "Basic Cabinet Making" booklet. I haven't a clue about the quality of info in the PDF's, I have not read through them yet. I got these files from the Kreg website and saved them, but I couldn't locate the links on their website, when I looked last night.

I'm looking forward to seeing your progress & finished project. Good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' DY,

I'm up, but not awake!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

I hear ya DIY.

This is the week before my kids play. It is appropriately refered to as "hell week". Lots and lots of late nights and lots and lots of little things to take care of. I am assisting with the flying of the witch, Dorothy, flying monkeys, Glinda the Good Witch, etc (kids suspended on a cable and flying across the stage). So a lot of hauling high school kids up in the air by pulling on a rope. Fun, but can be a bit of a workout be the end of the day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is some sweet, sweet stone work, Ham!


----------



## DamnYankee

I hear ya DIY.

This is the week before my kids play. It is appropriately refered to as "hell week". Lots and lots of late nights and lots and lots of little things to take care of. I am assisting with the flying of the witch, Dorothy, flying monkeys, Glinda the Good Witch, etc (kids suspended on a cable and flying across the stage). So a lot of hauling high school kids up in the air by pulling on a rope. Fun, but can be a bit of a workout be the end of the day.


----------



## HamS

Rob,

Good luck with Hell Week. Are your tech rehearsals over? In or schedule the tech is always Sun and Mon and can run into Tuesday. If the lighting crew is good, it is not as much of a problem. I just found out I am going to stage . manage "Annie". I will enjoy it, but I will not have as much time to work on the sets. This show I am not going to be on the stage which will be the first show in a long time that I have not been in.

Randy,

Thanks for the files, that was exactly what I needed. It seems that Kreg's site has gone purely video, which I guess is the wave of the future, but I kind of like to look at words and pictures. I guess I am just a neanderthal.

I order a pocket jig Jr. today. Miss J gave me a serious lecture about getting over my prejudice against hardware in furniture building. Her exact quote was: "I want it finished and I don't CARE if it has screws in it. I don't know what you have against screwing?" I replied that I had nothing against screwing, at which point she realized what she had said and got red and madder still. It was one of those marital moments. Suffice it to say I am using screws to build the carcases fast instead of consistent with my concept of orthodox joinery. These are the cabinets I am building for the laundry hall. They are sort of my audition for the kitchen job.


----------



## superdav721

Ham that made me laughed til I was red in the face. Then I read it to the wife and laughed again.


----------



## superdav721

*I GOT MY PRIZE FROM STUMPY wooowoowoowowowo*


















A special spot for the stumps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys. just wanted to say hello and I should be getting back to myself in a few days. Thanks all for you kind thoughts, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## superdav721

Rex, I hope you had a good Easter.


----------



## geoscann

Good to see ya back rex.

Stumpy how can i get one of them autographed picture for my shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, yeah, I was just like humpty dumpty. I was asleep for very many hours and basically missed it. Still very blurry, but working on it. Give me a couple of days to overcome it and I'll be almost back being my sarcastic and lovable self.


----------



## superdav721

Sweet. Get well Rex. We will wait.


----------



## geoscann

Stumpyville sure is quiet to nite. Must have been a tough day. All you nubers git your rest for later this week.

Stump i need one of those picture for my shop. please


----------



## superdav721

A short blog.
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29413


----------



## superdav721

Geo they should get to rattlin on in a bit.


----------



## geoscann

I know i was trying to crank um up. Neat blog should have my planes Friday. i hope.


----------



## superdav721

Marty just foe you. To bad its not smelavision.


----------



## superdav721

yum yum get you sum!


----------



## superdav721

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/skills/know-your-stuff-the-110-best-diy-tips-ever?click=pp#slide-1


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Part 2 of my newest Stumpy Machine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hope all are doing well this glorious evening.

Nice to see you about Rex.

Geo, you're trying to rattle us? Sure you can handle it?

I don't know about Super tonight. He's got his holidays mixed up. It looks like Santa visited him.

Better get to screwing Ham. It must be as hard as that stone you've been laying.

Yank, when you get tired of that work in the play, there's a simple solution for some entertainment while flying those kids around. Let go.


----------



## superdav721

hooo hooo hooo


----------



## superdav721

http://www.reconditionedtools.com/


----------



## DamnYankee

Got my Stimpy Prizes today too! Woooohhhooooo!
Sorry no pics as of yet.
Book - "Success with Routing" 
DVD - "The 10 Commandments of Finishing" 
Autograph picture of Stumpy
And a stumpynubs.com window decal!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - since we are flying we started all of our rehearsals this week are full runs - makeup, costumes, flying, lights, sound etc

Time to read my new book!


----------



## geoscann

William no problem i live up hear in stumpy land us northern boys can handle anything.

that grub sure looks good can you get it on ebay. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He's giving autographs AND window decals?
Well crap.
It looks like I need to enter the next contest don't I?


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rob. Gifts from the Stumpster.
Geo I might be poor. But my belly don't think so. I am going to eat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you live in Stumpyland, you have to change your profile.
We need to see the cap and shirt. Don't forget the bowtie.

Anyway, what I meant was,
If you rattle us southern boys up, can you manage wadeing through the BS. It can get pretty deep in here sometimes.
Stick around sometimes. 
Actually, wait until Rex is back in full form. We bow to his ability to shovel it. None of us can hold a candle to him. He is our hero.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm enjoying lunches made by MY own "Personal Chef"!!!

My buddy Tony (the Foodie), is a certified Executice Chef. Since leaving his previous place of employment, he is persuing his own business veeery seriously. He provides a personal chef service, makes and sells an outstanding authentic "New York Style" cheese cake and also provides catering for large & small functions. I benefit from his "experiments", which means I get to sample new menu ideas & creations. I also help him during large catering functions, at which I get to eat a great meal while at work!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Super.
I keep getting drool all over my keyboard.
Wife is at work and I had a sandwich for dinner.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dabnabbit.
Why does a drunk chicken make a man like me lick his computer monitor?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super mentioned that it was not smellavision.
He didn't say anything about tastevision.
Go ahead everyone.
Lick a chicken. 
They taste scrumptious.


----------



## superdav721

Randy you will get fat with friends like that.
Any time William. 
Remember the crawdaddy battle.


----------



## superdav721

Guess whats for lunch for *me* tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

Smokin BRB


----------



## geoscann

William i.am like stumpy i wear shorts in the summer so wading through the bs is know problem. And the bow tie i aint got no neck so thats out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well noone said you had to wear it around your NECK.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, you seen all my skulls on the dash of the truck.
I got asked one too many times today, "are they real?" 
I told the lady, "sure are. Don't tell the law though. You see those on the end. Those were shrunk by my uncle the head shrinker".
I wanted to go further, but she started backing away quickly. She just about bust her butt getting into her car. So I jumped in the truck and followed her as long as I could before turning off to my house. If she changed lanes, I changed lanes. I think I scared the hell out of her.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm almost always in a fog. It don't stop me from trying to think out loud!!!

Glad to see that you are coming around, that is great news!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You ain't right!!! That's not a bad thing. It just is!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Watch it DIY.
Everytime I think out loud, I wind up in huge trouble with someone, usually my wife.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am right DIY.
The rest of the world is all wrong though.


----------



## superdav721

do i need to go back outside and come back in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Super. 
We need help in here tonight.
Get the party started.
I'll be back.
I'm going to lick some more chicken.
That right up there.
It's so tasty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Better yet, I'm tired of licking.
How far can you fling a piece of chicken super?
I'm hungry.


----------



## superdav721

William that made me laugh hard enough I woke the wife. 
SHHHHHHH dont wake the monster.
Picture this chicken legs flinging a chicken wing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sling a few beans this way too.
Yea, I seen those.
Lisa is working all night tonight. So I can eat beans and fart between the bed sheets all I dang well please.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
When you bring "fixin's" like those, you MUST bring enough for the whole class. YES, you do need to share!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Think maybe I should get out the crock pot ad put on some sixteen bean soup for tomorrow night. I think I have some ham hocks in the deep freeze I could drop in there.
The last time I made that was the last time our chiuahua dared to jump into our bed. 
I ate a big helping of that bean soup. About three in the morning I was woken up with the dog wimpering and running around the room scratching her nose on the carpet.
I didn't know what was wrong until Lisa told me it smelled like something had crawled up my butt and *DIED*.


----------



## KTMM

Ok, well the shop pc was done, I didn't like the way I set it up, so I'm in the process of blowing it away and reinstalling on a better hard drive.

Dave and William. I'm having to send my phone in to be warrantied. I'm using an old clunker. My contacts are tied to my Gmail account. Long story short you'll have to text me before I can text you back.

Hopefully my phone will be back new in a few days though….

On the other hand, I'm getting my shop cleaned up so I can move that bandsaw in here.


----------



## superdav721

Stop making me laugh.


----------



## superdav721

Rex this will make you smile.
*We are going to Roast William *


----------



## KTMM

Two words, Natty Light.

I've been banned from drinking that crap anymore.

It's worse than beans…...

I call it the streaker….......


----------



## superdav721

Man of the week William


----------



## KTMM

Man of the weak? Lord of the Tries? He who the River Rat?

TOLT…..

(Tolt: example: Dangit, I TOLT you three times.)


----------



## superdav721

Yep We did Rex now its Williams turn.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Roast me?
Not a good idea in my opinion.
I'd probably just taste like old coffee and cigarettes.
Might want to try marinating me first.
May I suggest tequila as a good marinade.
Three days ought to do it.


----------



## superdav721

Bed time I have to work tomorrow. dang it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When do we need to text you KTMM?

By the way, the table of your band saw lately has become my place of choice to sit my cigarettes and lighter when I'm in the shop.
After you get it, I'm going to spend too much time looking for my cigarettes. 
Oh well, back to the way things used to be.


----------



## DIYaholic

Roasted William, Hummmm.

This requires thought!!! What would be the appropriate appetiser, wine & dessert to serve? Crawdads, Boone's Farm & "Devil's Food Cake". Any other ideas???


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course, we wood all need pink Pepto, afterwards!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll ought to know me better than that.
Roast William?
The appetiser would have to be mountain oysters.
The main course wouldn't be edible, so fill up on those nuts why don't ya.
Then of course, the crawfish fits right in there.
Don't forget to serve plenty of coffee with the meal. 
Desert would be rum cake, minus the cake.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If yer gonna roast William, don't forget to stuff the apple in his mouth


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to "see" ya!!!

William,
I'm down with that meal. Minus the "mountain oysters", add Baileys to the coffee & we wood need some form of entertainment of the scantilly dressed variety!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know you'd love to shut me up Rex.
Too bad the apple in my mouth won't stop me from typing.


----------



## DIYaholic

My last beer has been cracked, Leno monologue is on. I'm about to call it a night!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
That baileys sounds good, I'm due a cup, in fact many.


----------



## DIYaholic

Then we will ONLY serve "Finger" food. You got the machine to make 'em!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, any particular name you want to call it?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You love it Willaim


----------



## DIYaholic

"Over & Out" seems like a fitting name for my nightly retirement!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As far as I can see, those bloody machines are Joint machines, that's why they are popular. Trouble is they never show how you lick the paper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Maybe that's why you were in a FOG. To much time spent on the "joint" machine!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Scantily clad entertainment?
Whoa buddy.
Ya'll didn't tell me I had to dance at this thing too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Scantily clad? Sounds like you're selling crap coins.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is in a fog because of all those nurses.
That kind of forbidden activities takes the blood flow from the brain at his age and leaves a fella in a fog.
He'll be alright by tomorro….............
CRAP
There he goes chasing a young one.
He'll be alright in a few days then.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They feed me testosterone pizza


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's nothing crappy about my oinions.
Wrinkly maybe, but not crappy.


----------



## DIYaholic

So, wood the radio transmission go like this???

I'm Tango-India-Romeo-Echo-Delta. (TIRED)
Roger Roger.
Over & Out time.
Over & Out~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Time for me to go…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good bloody riddance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Leno "Headlines" veeery funny!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

You can't make me go away. However, I can leave at any time of my choosing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

CHOOSING!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, but we will send William to your home after all those beans to blow you away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought Leno retired, or left the night show, or something?
I remember reading something about it in the paper some time back.
Are they showing reruns or something?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like Delta India Yankee has expired.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went and googled it.
While I didn't read all the details, it seems Leno is back on the tonight show.
Shows you how much I watch television anymore.
The last time I watched the Late Show I enjoyed it very much. I always did like Johnny Carson.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Me too William, nobody could replace Carson


----------



## KTMM

I barely remember Carson, but I'll agree 100%.

Shop PC died…. I moved it 4 feet, and it went out…..

Oh well. 2 of 6 dead. I've still got 4 more alternatives, too bad they keep getting crappier.


----------



## superdav721

I barely remember Carson. WOW!
I barely remember Nixon, Vietnam, hippies, or gas at $.75 a gallon.


----------



## superdav721

Well for my 4000'th post.
Its better to say, I remember when I did that. Than, I wished I would have done that.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

I have been hard at work thinking of solutions to various problems. Unfortunately I forget many of my solutions. I had a big Rockler order yesterday and it seems like it hardly takes anything to make $100 evaporate. I see that Dave has posted 4,000 times and this is my 400th post. I see to say a lot for someone with nothing to say. oh, wait maybe I should go into politics, unfortunately my parents were married.

Rex,

It is good to see you back with us after this round.


----------



## superdav721

Morning Ham and the rest of you guys. 
I dont want to go to work. I want to go and play in the shop.
William go to work for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I sure wish I could Super.
I don't have the know how to do your job though.
Recon I could just wing is by saying "try rebooting" all day?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry I passed out on you guys last night.
I used to love watching Johnny Carson. I was young when he retired, but I grew up with that show. I've never like it since.
Super, I'm too young to remember Nixon, Nam, and hippies (No wait, I know some modern hippies), but I remember walking into the plant where I worked raising cain because on the way to work I had paid $1.01 for gas.


----------



## DamnYankee

GOOD MORNING! A lack of good sleep and a pot full of coffee! Come on World!

Today's stats brought to you by Mr Coffee…

Hand Planes = 12,021 posts in 397 days for an average of 30.3 posts per day (no change since 9 Apr)
Stumpy Nubs = 7160 posts in 145 days for an average of 49.4 posts per day (up 0.4 since 9 Apr)
Intersect = 4,861 posts or about 255 days (faster by 8 days since 9).


----------



## geoscann

Guys when i started driving gas was .76 cents a gallon.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey William - the kids at the school want to know what size T-shirt you wear.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning men of dust.
Ham, your flooring looks great. I am almost back, give it a day or two to get back on my feet.
I felt good enough to insult everyone last night, that's a big plus.
My coffee is not tasking right yet, but I know it's good.
I loved it when Carson did "Karnak", and some of his infomercials were out oif sight.
I can remember when even gas in England was 5 gallons for a Pound, and yes I remember the hippies, I was one of them.


----------



## DamnYankee

As my father is a Vietnam Vet I remember hippies as something my father cused at.
I remember gas going above a $1 a gallon, it was when I first started driving.
I remember Carson, but barely, mostly in re-runs.


----------



## DamnYankee

What I remember, and my young troops do not…

Soviet Union, Cold War, fall of the wall
Chicago Bears being a good team (the Fridge, Payton, etc)
Vynal records, 8-track tapes, cassette tapes
Muscle cars
Being able to do dinner AND a movie for less than $30.


----------



## superdav721

The FRIDGE. WOW.
The Thriller from Manilla. The first live boxing match.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I remember being in an air raid shelter in WW2, VE day, Churchill, Uncle Joe and the Korean war, one of my older friends drove a Centurion tank in that. I also remember rationing that went on in England until the 50's and I certainly remember all the bomb damage that was around for many years.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tom Landry, Roger Staubach and Tex Scramm


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - in some of the towns I've been in in UK and Germany you can still find bullet/shrapnel marks/damage in some to the buildings. Little holes, nicks, big chips in rock walls, etc.


----------



## DamnYankee

I remember watching the game in which Theisman got his leg broke.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, was that the game where the Cowboys thrashed the Redskins on Theisman's birthday?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I remember the Cowboys stadium sang happy birthday to him…....he was pissed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I used to love TooTall Jones and the Cowboys shift.


----------



## DamnYankee

No, they were playing the NY Giants.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why are those chickens sitting the beer when they could be drinking it… at least that's what MY chickens do…

I can send autographed photos and window decals to anyone who wants one. Just PM your address to me.

I figure you can save them. Some day you can put the on eBay with this description:

*Stumpy Nubs Autographed Photo*
Remember that guy who took off his clothes and climbed the water tower singing "take me out to the ball game" in Michigan? I knew him before he went completely nuts, and he autographed this photo for me. Would look nice in a collection alongside the signatures of Pee Wee Herman, the Octomom and the times square Naked Cowboy.

You could make a fortune!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Now that we have the prizes wrapped up (finally) I think it's time for a new contest. I already have something in mind…*

What do you think about a jig making contest. Everyone makes their favorite jig. It can be simple, complex, useful or humorous, as long as it is woodworking related. It doesn't have to be your own invention as long as it is not patented by someone else. It can even be a new spin on a common jig.

I think that could be a great contest because it is something that all skill levels can participate in, and the entries will be a valuable database of useful jigs.

What do you think?


----------



## DS

Speaking of Prizes… I finally went down to the mailbox and found mine there!
2 DVDs a Book an autographed picture and the Stumpynubs.com window decal .
It's always a good day to find gifts in the mailbox instead of bills!

Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## DS

BTW, the high temperature in Phoenix for the last week has been 91 degrees or higher. 
I was swimming in my pool this weekend! I did have to boost the water temp +10 degrees with the heater, but it was lovely swimming weather.

We're expecting a storm by Friday to drop temps again. It'll cool off to 74 degrees with rain.
Just thought I'd let y'all know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's snowing here… in April…


----------



## patron

north and south poles 
are shifting again


----------



## geoscann

That sound great Stumpy. cant wait for the details!!!!!!!!

And yes stumpy not joking its snowing like crazy here in mi. in april it was 85 a week and a half ago.
typical michigan weather just wait it will change.


----------



## superdav721

I already got mine ready. Go four it stumpy.


----------



## DS

The only jig I currently am wanting is a rather boring circle cutting jig for my bandsaw.
It doesn't seem very glamorous, or even contest worthy, to me.

I'm not likely to make some "whirlygig" jig that I really dont need.


----------



## DamnYankee

As Will Smith sang "let's get jiggy with it"

ooohhhh….that was bad!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Rex im a Britt stranded in Mississippi what part of the old country are you from, even got the same last name!! thats weird


----------



## DS

Maybe I could make a circle jig that doubles as a prize wheel when not in service at the band saw.

Hmmmm… or maybe it could juice my oranges in the morning too… now that's getting jiggy with it.

Maybe I'd just need to get this machine and add one more stage to it with my bandsaw…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS*- They will be judged on function as much as anything else. The squaring jig I showed in the last episode is a great example. It might only be a couple scraps of wood, but it is extremely useful.

Of course, a little sanding and some paint would have made it look better. But the point is, it doesn't have to be complex. I am not looking for "dovetail machines", I'm looking for good ideas, no matter how simple the design.


----------



## KTMM

A jig making contest. I think I'll build one for cutting pc's on the tablesaw.


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - Up where you live, it snows there until May, in June it warmes up, September it snows again - does that kind some things up?

I have family that loves northern Mich. - to cold for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am a bit south of there. It warms up in EARLY June here…

..*.In other news*, I've been talking with Bill Pentz (the dust collection guru) about a new idea I have for a dual blower dust collector. I figure that if My Harbor Freight collector is good, two of them hooked to one cyclone would be better! He's been nice enough to answer some of my questions as I work on the design. The "Dust Collection Series" (Episodes 19-23) are going to be good!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hydro, Essex/Suffolk


----------



## DS

June 25th, 1990… I remember it well. 
That day was the new hottest day on record in Phoenix. 121 degrees F. 
They closed Sky Harbor Int'l Airport because all the equipment, planes included, were only rated to 120 degrees.

June 26th, 1990… I remember that day too. 
That day was the new hottest day on record in Phoenix. 122 degrees F. 
Airport still closed.

So, Stumpy, in others words, it "warms up" in Phoenix more towards mid to late June. hehehe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

They closed down Harbor Freight? I would have jumped off the nearest bridge!

...Oh, wait, it was Sky Harbor Airport…

Why is your airport named after Harbor Freight?


----------



## DS

There is a House Bill proposing to rename it Sky Harbor Freight Int'l Airport. 
Opponents state that it cheapens the image of the Airport, while supporters contend that they like paying less for Airport services, even if they are inferior.


----------



## DS

Speaking of jumping off bridges…

True story, a few years back a drunk driver was being chased by cops on the Loop 101. After spike strips disabled his car and he ran on the rims until the car stopped, he bolted from the car and hopped over the side barrier of the freeway.

Unfortunately, he was above the Salt River on a flyover stack and he fell 60 feet to his death. (The Salt River is usually a dry river bed most of the year) 
He was nominated for the Darwin awards.

Some say he was drunk, others think he was trying to get to the Harbor Freight before the sales ended. 
We may never know…


----------



## geoscann

Dude you scared the hell out of me all i seen was they closed harbor frt. dang stump you all most made my pacemaker go off. dont do that again….


----------



## DIYaholic

High temperature was 45 degrees in Burlington, VT today. It was 26 degrees at the summit of several ski mountains. The ski mountains got between 10 & 25 inches of snow. A couple re-opened for a "Powder" day. Me, I laid mulch in the rain!


----------



## HamS

Gotta love those Boilermakers. That is a hell of a machine. Stumpy, are you sure you did not go to school on the banks of the Wabash in W. Lafayette? Those ramblin' wrecks have nothing on the corn fed Indiana boys. Most of the engineers in our plant are Purdue grads including my boss and the president of the company and both of his brothers. Needless to say we are pretty much a black and gold plant.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Love the "Jig Contest" concept. Even I can make a jig!!!

Should I some how win something I wood be compelled to do an "Irish Jig"!!!


----------



## DS

Would that be a flask holdin' jig? So you can sip whilst pushing the board through? ;-D


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Heck Rex your an Englishman Im Scottish Ellon Aberdeenshire born and bred but its still nice to meet you!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hydro, actually I am half Scots, I have both family names, my second name is Bruce…...yeah, that one. That's where my thrifty side shows. It's been told that when I walk, my ass squeaks - I'm so tight.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

My dads flying over next week he is an old school carpenter (or as they call them a joiner in scotland) Im supposed to have a door glued up and ready to put in when he gets here .Back home he was the door expert in the small town we lived in he never used a power tool in his life until he came over here and helped me remodel my house 10 years ago


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a jig that produces twice the product. You start with, let's say, one 2×4. Put the board through the jig and you get two 2×4s. One just needs to consume enough "Adult Beverages" for double vision to set in!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nortap, nice to see you AGAIN!. Funny, you remind me of someone else??? Ah yes Walter Matheau . "-)


----------



## hydrohillbilly

He was toe nailing rafters I was holding them and he asked me to hold a nail between my fingers so he could start it ,I thought he was just going to tap it a couple of times but he took a full swing and sank it half way in first lick said he just wanted to see if I would flinch!!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I didnt thats caus I didnt know what in the hell he was going to do


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I try to play catchup, I wanted to let ya'll know the newest Stumpy Machine is complete.
Here is the last blog entry.
Here is the project listing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Post #7169
Here in Vicksburg, there's a spot in the old Courthouse Museum where there is still a cannonball to be seen in the wall from the Civil War. It waas lodged in the wall so they just repaired around it and left it there.
Also, it is common for people to dig around here for things such as septic tanks and find cannon balls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I think I cuaght up on everything.

Hydro seems to be posting more now. Maybe he's getting more comfortable with us misfits. That's good. Welcome to the nuthouse my friend.

New guy in the house, Nortap. He looks to be a stately gentleman of about Rex's age. Let's hope he's as tough as Rex to in order to put up with us.

You guys made me think I'm older than I really am when you all started saying that gas hit a dollar when you started driving. I think the current prices have skewed your memory. I even went and Googled it. The ladt time the national price average was below a dollar was 1999 according to the site I seen. Actually though, if my memory is correct, it was around '96 that I walked into U.S. Rubber (company I worked for at the time) madder than hell about paying (I think) $1.01.

Well good evening everyone. 
I finished my newest Stumpy machine today. I have realy enjoyed building my own shop eqiupment lately. I'm trying to decide what to build next. I don't know if I want to start a regular project or do something else for the shop. I can't decide. Maybe I need to go see what other plans Stumpy has in the Stumpy Store.


----------



## geoscann

William very nice job on the boxjoint jig i have to admit it looks better than stumpys. sorry stumpy but he did one hella job on it.

Around here you can find all kinds of bullets in walls and houses. but there from mac10s


----------



## superdav721

In 1814 we took a little trip.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all.

I'm tired & falling asleep at the keyboard. Got more mulch to spread in the rain tomorrow. YIPEE!!!

Think I'll watch the news. That almost always puts me to sleep.

Good night all!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
looked at your blog & project. Great job, sir!!!

I really am outta here now…..........

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to bed early tonight fellas.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gents,

The back is complaining this morning, but the stones look good. I am anxiously waiting for my pocket hole jig.

I think I will just enjoy my coffee and not try to think of witty things to say.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Ham,

The coffee is brewing, news is on. The boss texted me, saying we are taking the day OFF (rain). YIPEE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy your coffee Ham! I'm sure gonna enjoy mine.

You'll enjoy the Kreg pocket hole jig. Many utilitarian shop fixtures can be made quick & easy.

I must now decide how to spend my day…sleeping, shoptime, shopping, come to mind. I could even do some planning/admin for work, or perhaps work on the company website. I think I'll start out by watching the morning news, while I enjoy a leisurely beakfast and savor my morning coffee.

I hope everyone has the opportunity to enjoy their day.


----------



## superdav721

Morning world.


----------



## geoscann

Good morning lumberjocks. 36 degs and overcast. seating here enjoying my morning diet dew. (dont drink coffee) Watching the morning news and than out to the action house to pick up my spoils.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all y'all…

Morning stats are…

Hand Planes = 12,073 posts for an average of 32.5 posts per day (holding steady)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,224 posts for an average of 49.8 posts per day (up 0.4 from yesterday)
Intersect = 4,849 posts or about 281 days (faster by 7 days since yesterday)


----------



## DamnYankee

Posted final project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64467


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey William*- I am working on several other machines, including a pocket hole machine, a router based multi-joinery machine, a resawing machine, and a few more that are top secret! So stay tuned…

I will admit that WIlliam's looks better than mine. But you have to remember that mine are prototypes. I design and make changes as I build, and that doesn't lend itself to beauty.

Oh, and he can spell his name backward all he wants, but Nortrap is still good 'ol Patron. Even if he did fool William ...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Another day of improvement ahead.
Got some espresso this morning, and it sure wakes you up.


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy I wasnt knocking you fixture but william did a nice job. and i did buy your plans because i like what you do. so please dont be mad at me.

If they call women's bra,s over the shoulder boulder holders. What do they call mens under wear.

Under the butt nut hut. lollllllllllll


----------



## patron

uh oh

the 'mud pud's'
are at it again

i found a way back in here
through safari

but my other brother nortap
is blocked (firefox)

(it was working fine
then at 2 am it stopped altogether)

even when they send me new passwords


----------



## superdav721

Geo that there is sum funny S#!* now I am telling you that is FUNNY


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not at all mad, Geo… I suppose I need to start putting smiley faces after every comment.

*Here's a system we can all use…

 = I am happy!

 = I am sad!

:0 = I am SHOCKED about something!

 = I just made an inside joke

;( = I am little ticked off

:< = I just grew one of those droopy western guy mustaches

:x = I am blowing kisses at my avatar photo

:?) = I have a big nose but that's ok because I have value as a person

&) = I'm a little dizzy and disoriented.

( = I am upset because now I have a pig nose

9 = How do you like my curly eyebrows, my wife says they embarrass her.

1:0 = That's one sweet unibrow, which is shocking because earlier my eyebrows were curly.

3 = I am the king of this thing

:^) = I am looking over there while I am taking to you, which is rude

8^) = Now I'm looking over there with binoculars… what the heck is my deal anyway!

5):0 = My ten gallon hat only holds 5 gallons!

+++++ = I can balance five apples on my eyeball, what can you do?

B^) = I am one cool cat with my shades and my leather jacket that you can't see me wearing.*

... I never realized all of the potential faces you can make with a keyboard… I'm going to have to free up my schedule for the rest of the day…


----------



## DIYaholic

[:0> = Flat top hair cut with a goatee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Christ, I see another stump video coming on keyboards.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DamnYankee

SD - fi you have something to say just spit it out…


----------



## superdav721

I posted about 250 emotioncons and it blew up there server
 opps


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## patron

so to speak

uperdav721 replied on a forum topic:
---------------------------------

ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜ƒâ˜ºðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜šðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ŒðŸ˜ðŸ˜œðŸ˜ðŸ˜'ðŸ˜ðŸ˜"ðŸ˜"ðŸ˜žðŸ˜-ðŸ˜¥ðŸ˜°ðŸ˜¨ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜ªðŸ˜·ðŸ'¿ðŸ'½ðŸ'›ðŸ'™ðŸ'œðŸ'-ðŸ'šâ¤ðŸ'"ðŸ'"ðŸ'˜âœ¨ðŸŒŸðŸ'¢â•â"ðŸ'¤ðŸ'¨ðŸ'¦ðŸŽ¶ðŸŽµðŸ"¥ðŸ'©ðŸ'ðŸ'ŽðŸ'ŒðŸ'ŠâœŠâœŒðŸ'‹âœ‹ðŸ'ðŸ'†ðŸ'‡ðŸ'‰ðŸ'ˆðŸ™ŒðŸ™â˜ðŸ'ðŸ'ªðŸš¶ðŸƒðŸ'«ðŸ'ƒðŸ'¯ðŸ™†ðŸ™
ðŸ'ðŸ™‡ðŸ'ðŸ''ðŸ'†ðŸ'‡ðŸ'
ðŸ'¦ðŸ'§ðŸ'©ðŸ'¨ðŸ'¶ðŸ'µðŸ'´ðŸ'±ðŸ'²ðŸ'³ðŸ'·ðŸ'®ðŸ'¼ðŸ'¸ðŸ'‚ðŸ'€ðŸ'£ðŸ'‹ðŸ'„ðŸ'‚ðŸ'€ðŸ'ƒâ˜€â˜"â˜â›„ðŸŒ™âš¡ðŸŒ€ðŸŒŠðŸ±ðŸ¶ðŸ­ðŸ¹ðŸ°ðŸºðŸ¸ðŸ¯ðŸ¨ðŸ»ðŸ·ðŸ®ðŸ-ðŸµðŸ'ðŸ´ðŸŽðŸ«ðŸ'ðŸ˜ðŸðŸ¦ðŸ¤ðŸ"ðŸ§ðŸ›ðŸ™ðŸ ðŸŸðŸ³ðŸ¬ðŸ'ðŸŒ¸ðŸŒ·ðŸ€ðŸŒ¹ðŸŒ»ðŸŒºðŸðŸƒðŸ‚ðŸŒ´ðŸŒµðŸŒ¾ðŸšðŸŽðŸ'ðŸŽŽðŸŽ'ðŸŽ"ðŸŽðŸŽ†ðŸŽ‡ðŸŽðŸŽ'ðŸŽƒðŸ'»ðŸŽ
ðŸŽ„ðŸŽðŸ""ðŸŽ‰ðŸŽˆðŸ'¿ðŸ"€ðŸ"·ðŸŽ¥ðŸ'»ðŸ"ºðŸ"±ðŸ" â˜ŽðŸ'½ðŸ"¼ðŸ"ŠðŸ"¢ðŸ"£ðŸ"»ðŸ"¡âž¿ðŸ"ðŸ""ðŸ"'ðŸ"'âœ‚ðŸ"¨ðŸ'¡ðŸ"²ðŸ"©ðŸ"«ðŸ"®ðŸ›€ðŸš½ðŸ'ºðŸ'°ðŸ"±ðŸš¬ðŸ'£ðŸ"«ðŸ'ŠðŸ'‰ðŸˆðŸ€âš½âš¾ðŸŽ¾â›³ðŸŽ±ðŸŠðŸ„ðŸŽ¿â™ â™¥â™£â™¦ðŸ†ðŸ'¾ðŸŽ¯ðŸ€„ðŸŽ¬ðŸ"ðŸ"-ðŸŽ¨ðŸŽ¤ðŸŽ§ðŸŽºðŸŽ·ðŸŽ¸ã€½ðŸ'ŸðŸ'¡ðŸ' ðŸ'¢ðŸ'•ðŸ'"ðŸ'-ðŸ!
'˜ðŸ'™ðŸŽ€ðŸŽ©ðŸ''ðŸ''ðŸŒ‚ðŸ'¼ðŸ'œðŸ'„ðŸ'ðŸ'Žâ˜•ðŸµðŸºðŸ»ðŸ¸ðŸ¶ðŸ´ðŸ"ðŸŸðŸðŸ›ðŸ±ðŸ£ðŸ™ðŸ˜ðŸšðŸœðŸ²ðŸžðŸ³ðŸ¢ðŸ¡ðŸ¦ðŸ§ðŸŽ‚ðŸ°ðŸŽðŸŠðŸ‰ðŸ"ðŸ†ðŸ
ðŸ ðŸ«ðŸ¢ðŸ£ðŸ¥ðŸ¦ðŸªðŸ©ðŸ¨ðŸ''â›ªðŸ¬ðŸŒ‡ðŸŒ†ðŸ§ðŸ¯ðŸ°â›ºðŸ­ðŸ-¼ðŸ-»ðŸŒ„ðŸŒ
ðŸŒƒðŸ-½ðŸŒˆðŸŽ¡â›²ðŸŽ¢ðŸš¢ðŸš¤â›µâœˆðŸš€ðŸš²ðŸš™ðŸš-ðŸš•ðŸšŒðŸš"ðŸš'ðŸš'ðŸššðŸšƒðŸš‰ðŸš„ðŸš
ðŸŽ«â›½ðŸš¥âš ðŸš§ðŸ"°ðŸŽ°ðŸšðŸ'ˆâ™¨ðŸðŸŽŒðŸ‡¯ðŸ‡µðŸ‡°ðŸ‡·ðŸ‡¨ðŸ‡³ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¸ðŸ‡«ðŸ‡·ðŸ‡ªðŸ‡¸ðŸ‡®ðŸ‡¹ðŸ‡·ðŸ‡ºðŸ‡¬ðŸ‡§ðŸ‡©ðŸ‡ª1âƒ£2âƒ£3âƒ£4âƒ£5âƒ£6âƒ£7âƒ£8âƒ£9âƒ£0âƒ£#âƒ£â¬†â¬‡â¬
âž¡â†-â†-â†˜â†™â-€â-¶âªâ©ðŸ†-ðŸ†•ðŸ"ðŸ†™ðŸ†'ðŸŽ¦ðŸˆðŸ"¶ðŸˆµðŸˆ³ðŸ‰ðŸˆ¹ðŸˆ¯ðŸˆºðŸˆ¶ðŸˆšðŸˆ·ðŸˆ¸ðŸˆ‚ðŸš»ðŸš¹ðŸšºðŸš¼ðŸš­ðŸ
¿â™¿ðŸš‡ðŸš¾ãŠ™ãŠ-ðŸ"žðŸ†"âœ³âœ´ðŸ'ŸðŸ†šðŸ"³ðŸ"´ðŸ'¹ðŸ'±â™ˆâ™‰â™Šâ™‹â™Œâ™â™Žâ™â™â™'â™'â™"â›ŽðŸ"¯ðŸ
°ðŸ
±ðŸ†ŽðŸ
¾ðŸ"²ðŸ"´ðŸ"³ðŸ•›ðŸ•ðŸ•'ðŸ•'ðŸ•"ðŸ•"ðŸ••ðŸ•-ðŸ•-ðŸ•˜ðŸ•™ðŸ•šâ­•âŒÂ©Â®â„¢
That's all I know


----------



## superdav721

What David said


----------



## geoscann

&) Hey stumpy have you ever dealt with that wood store in hemlock.


----------



## DS

Looks like the day shift is falling down on the job… WOOD~


----------



## geoscann

boobs; Are the proof that men can focus on twothings at once.


----------



## DS

too funny…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Keep 'er PG folks…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- The place in Hemlock is good. They stock all kinds of domestic and some exotic hardwoods. All kiln dried. Their prices are about average for kiln dried stock, not cheap, but not too bad. They also are a Rockler products dealer and have a small showroom with woodworking machines, etc.

They make a lot of custom moldings, etc. and they can plane and flatten the boards for you for a fee. They also do saw blade and jointer/planer knife sharpening. They have a huge woodworking shop with great machines. It's worth a trip just to see it.

I bought my table saw fence there. The glue brush I reviewed in the last episode, and another tool I will review next weekend came from there too. They are pretty nice people.


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy i cant spell that word with a P and a G

THanks for the info i think i will shoot over their friday and ck them out.


----------



## DS

Here's the irony of Stumpy stating "Keep it PG"...

... This banner ad was being displayed at the bottom of my screen when I read his msg.


----------



## DS

I can appreciate his effort… though I question the last time he saw a PG movie…

They allow a lot of stuff under that rating these days.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## geoscann

Hello sd how go.s it down their


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOO


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You're #1, You're #1, You're #1!!!!! Congrats on a well deserved honor.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ding dong the witch is dead…..aaaaahhhhgggg…...I can't get it out of my head!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
You're making me hungry for a "Ring Ding" or some other yummy dessert cake!!! Opps, you said Ding Dong….....NEVERMIND!!!


----------



## superdav721

Its great Geo. My evening just slowed down.
http://www.designer-daily.com/leaf-cut-art-by-lorenzo-duran-17201


----------



## superdav721

geo how do it go up there?
Rex stop you will scare some one
Randy his head is big enough
Rod try this
Hickory dickory dock, the mouse ran up the clock.
or 
I love to go swimming with bow legged 
well better not type that
Ole McDonald had a farm


----------



## DIYaholic

What wood possess someone to turn a leaf into a canvas for art??? COOL & BIZARRE, all at the same time!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Lumberjocks.
I've been having a bad day. I didn't get much done. I did gather all the hardware up for my next project. I think ya'll will like it.


----------



## superdav721

What we making?
Do-nothings?


----------



## geoscann

SD thats neat very talented people out there. dave finally a decent day here after snowing yesterday.

WE all get heavier as we get older because there,s a lot more information in our heads. so i,am not really fat i,am just really intelligent and my head could not hold any more, so it started filling up the rest of me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, but some get heavier when they get older 'cos the're full of--- ( sorry, Stumpy rules on decency, I can't say ********************)


----------



## geoscann

REX that only for y,all down south not up here. lol


----------



## superdav721

Geo you made laugh uncontrollably today.
It's a freezing 50 degrees down here.
And you know my dad always said " son you got a mind like a steel trap - rusted shut"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My dad had a saying "you're as thick as two short planks, endways on"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another one was "Are you talking to me, or chewing a house brick"?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PG
I think that stands for Parental Guidance.
It's a term used often for when your parents get senile and need guidance. 
For example, they need guidance on a regular basis that when using the tiolet, you whipe BEFORE pulling up you pants, not after.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

PG: Toilet rules: We aim to please - you aim too, please


----------



## geoscann

SD i dont have to many days like this one but truth be told the wifes day off and her co workers were on line feeding me with all this wisdom.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Been out of it most of the day with nausea four times. The first regurgitated my breakfast, the second my lunch, the third my underwear and the forth, an anvil, a two wheeled dolly and Box machine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My grandmother had two signs on her bathroom wall I used to like Rex.

Stand close when you pee. It's shorter than you think.

If you spinkle when you tinkle, be a sweetie and lift the seatie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wisdom Geo? you gotta be kidding, there is not enough room in you inner space head for it.
FYI: definition of Inner Space; the distance between an Irishman's ears.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Woodn't it be funny if a cow had a wooden tit, wooden it


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't swim in your toilet. So, please don't pee in my pool!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I really don't want to learn anymore. The way I see it; If I don't learn it, I won't forget it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Be thankful if that's all they do DIY.
Vicksburg has an olympic size pool downtown. It was in the paper last year that it had to be closed for three days and cleaned because someone used the bathroom in it. Hint. They didn't pee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Breaking News: Abbott is back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That pool in Vicksburg William, it's not one of those civil war cess pools with canon balls in it you spoke about earlier, is it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is that news Rex?
Or a threat?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, that could mean a lot of fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That reminds me of the scene from"Caddyshack"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You said he's back.
I can't see where he's posted anything.
Is he hiding behind the bushes?
Is he in the broom closet?
Where's Abbott????


----------



## superdav721

Gents it is late. Geo its been fun.
Brush my teeth and go to bed.
Do we need some boxing gloves for William and Rex?
Has anyone noticed Horizontal Mike has been silent for a month?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Rex, it's not a Civil War pool. I do have a hatred for that place though.

There was a park here in town that was called Astro Park when I was a kid. It was great. The main piece of playground equipment looked like a giant space ship that stood about two stories high. Of course, toa young child, it looked like it was more like fifteen stories high. It has all kinds of tunnels, chain ladders, and just genreral fun for all kids that entered. 
There was four different ways out of it. Of course you could go back out at the bottom the way you came in. There was a straight slide about a third of the way up for kids that were scared to go further up. About half way up was a slide that had waves. Then from the very top there was a slide that came down as it circled the whole space ship. It was the most fun I remember as a kid in a park.
Also, of course, there was other equipment to like swings, merry go rounds, monkey bars. That park had it all. Unfortunately, the city decided that some kid was going to get hurt on all that fun equipment. So they tore it down and put in an olympic size pool. Of course, you know no kid could ever get hurt with that.

Now the irony.
I never once heard of any serious injuries at the Astro Park. Sure, kids scraped their elbows and knees and got some booboos. That's what kids do. Since opening though, we've had seven kids drown at the pool. So much for the local government keeping kids safe from themselves.

What ever happened to kids playing and just, well, being kids?


----------



## geoscann

Rex i,am welch so that dont apply.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You mean Horizintal Mike hasn't been around???
Hummm. I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, he's back here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15296


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, the word is Welsh, Welch is a fruit company, and you are not a fruit, are you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Fruit?
Maybe he's trying to tell us something Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Horizontal - Mike was a "stand up" guy, wasn't he?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yep, he's back Rex.
And I about peed my pants laughing so hard. I needed that tonight.

Standup guy?
Not sure what he was standing in, but…............


----------



## KTMM

I was looking at my 2 year old's made in China, Barbie tri-cycle and it has a nine line paragraph of warnings on the rear end of it….

I remember when playground equipment was rusty, and most of the fun involved shortening the lifespan of your mother's heart…..

Of course all that equipment was built back in the 40's and 50's….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I remember when the only way we showed our faces back home before the street lights came on was if there was blood, because running home to mommy with a scrape would have made you a wuss.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

He's back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, either you're as confused as me or you're messing with me. 
That Abbott post was from over two years ago. I commented on it though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Rodney is great!! Love it.

It is late. Time for head to hit the pillow, before I fall over onto the floor. Then I wood get a boo boo & cry like a baby!!!

Nytol.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Of course, trusty ole A1Jim pointed out that it was an old post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, so it was two old posts?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know Rex.
According to his profile, he hasn't posted anything in 519 days.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That went right over your head William - think.
Ref abbott: Yes he's not posted for a while, but he has PM'd me a few times saying he hoped I was getting along OK with the treatments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We all hope you're doing well Rex.
And yes that went over my head.
It's above my pay grade.
I need to tell Stumpy I need a raise.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well William et al, it is time for my night meds, so I will say adieu until we meet again tomorrow. I should be good enough to go to the shop and fart around, that will be so good for me even if I don't do much.
Everyone have a good night, pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoscann

Rex i cant spell worth a s#$%^ but yes i,ve been called a lot of things and yes fruit was one of them so have your fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have a good night Rex. Hope to hear you got plenty done tomorrow in the shop.

Take care everyone. I'm off too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, yes it's just fun, most of the things I have been called suggest my mother and father were not married when I was born. 
Goodnight buddy, see you tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents (and of course to the occasional ladythat might be lurking in the goat locker),

The stone is going down at a slow but steady pace. It is easier on the body I think to work in smaller installments and do it every day. I am working on my plans for the great move that will be happening, and preparing stock for the curtain hanging. However, I am going to take this weekend off and go to Western NY and visit with my dad. There is barely telephones there so I will be out of touch here and someone else will have to get the coffee in the morning. On the agenda for the weekend is cleaning out part of the barn where quire a few of grand pa's tools were stored after his shop was moved. That was in 1978 and some of the tools were taken aout and used, but not many. Grandpa was a general contractor and stone mason when I knew him, but he worked as a cabinet maker and millwright as well as the chief sawyer at a lumber mill. I wish we had kept his tools and shop together, but with three sons, it got scattered. We really don't know what is there. It will be fun sorting and cataloging etc.


----------



## superdav721

Ham take some pictures of the country side. Have a safe trip.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning, Ham.

I missed the playground equipment discussion last night so I'll add my comment now…

The wussification of kids hit a true low point at my local shopping mall. I lived in Midland, Michigan most of my life It's a nice city filled with a lot of rich, hoity-toity-fru-fru-artsy-fartsy people. When it came time to build a play land for the kids in the middle of the mall, there was a lot of debate about what was safe and what would be in the spirit of the community.

What they made was not playground equipment, but a bunch of artsy hard plastic sculptures in shapes that they thought would appeal to kids. So, a kid can have a great time sitting on top of a two foot high plastic lump. No running allowed. But don't worry, if he falls the floor is padded like a cloud.

When I was a kid we had jungle gyms and monkey bars and slides that were high enough to kill you if you fell off the top. The ground was dirt and grass and we played hard and beat the snot out of each other. Once in a while a kid broke an arm or a leg and everybody got to sign his cast or look at his stitches. He was a celebrity for a month, and it was part of childhood…


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' al y'all

Morning stats

Hand Planes = 12,110 for an average of 32.6 posts per day (up 0.1 from yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,308 for an average of 50.41 posts per day (up 0.3 from yesterday)
Intercept = 4,802 or about 274 days (faster by 7 days than yesterday)


----------



## StumpyNubs

William posting the projects gave us a bit of a boost! We broke the 50,000 video view mark on Youtube (51,600 as of this morning), 637 Youtube subscribers and new high of 668 visits to Stumpynubs.com yesterday! These are pretty amazing nubers for a show that has only been around for five months!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## geoscann

Thanks stumpy it sure took a lot of work bringing up blue coller wood working 49,000 times.lolllll


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy looks like someone else has made your machine.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64494


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning to all.
Pleased to say that the problem I had yesterday with keeping my meds down has gone. I expect to get to the shop today and mess around, it will be good just to smell the sawdust.
Geo, I was thinking, you are Welsh, so that means you are likely to have a good singing voice. Most Welsh people can sing very well and are noted for it, do you have a good voice too.?
I understand that Bridge City Tool Works is coming out with their version of the Stumpy machine. Prepaid orders for it is $2,500.00 for a September delivery.
William's version is headed for the Smithsonian and Stumpy is headed for the bankruptcy court.

Mmmmmmmm nice coffee.


----------



## DamnYankee

two wrongs may not make a right, but three lefts do.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looking for plans for a drill press table and a band saw table. Any good suggestions, things to look for in plans, ideas to avoid?


----------



## superdav721

Rob I use an egg beater drill and a hack saw. I use them on the table.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY: It is best to find plans that have actual dimensions on them so that you get a good idea of the sizes of parts. Try to avoid plans you have to pay for, those that suggest using an inordinate amount of soap stone, and above all else, get a plan of a table that operates from the top side.


----------



## geoscann

REx not a note. I think it because i have so much knowledge in my head theirs no room for rhythm.lolll


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, you do know that Wales has produced many prominent people, actors, singers, engineers and statesmen. The Welsh language though is beyond me. Just imagine a cop stops you and asks what town you live in, and your answer is: *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch*


----------



## patron

*geo*

you may need to reach back
in your DNA genes

to* MAMA CASS*
(the mother of all mankind
from africa)

she had rhythm !


----------



## DS

I thought Rex was pulling my leg until it came up on google maps. Though they shortened the name to llanfairpwllgwyngyll


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Episode #24 & 25 will be about the drill press. I have been working on a table design for some time now. If you don't want to wait for those episodes, here's a few tips:

Have as many hold down options as possible so you can secure all sorts of different sized stock. Some well placed T-Track will do the trick.

Make it with a replaceable section where the bit hits the table. A simple rabbeted recess and some hardboard squares will work nicely.

If you have a tall drill press with lots of capacity, consider making the table in the form of a box. Drill some 1" holes in the top near the center and attach a dust collection hose to the back. It will be similar to a downdraft table. It will really do a great job at sucking up the course chips a drill press can create.

Make a set of those replaceable inserts with different sized holes in them to fit a set of sanding drums. The downdraft style feature of the table will work great with that option too.

Your fence can move on a set of parallel T-Tracks, or it can just have a single fixed pivot point if you want a simpler design.

Make sure you have a T-Track or some other way to attach hold downs to the fence to secure small parts that way.

Finally, since drill presses and T-Track go together like bacon and cheese, you can save a lot by making your own T-Track by cutting dados in the table and adding 1/4" ply or hardboard surfaces.

All of these features, and some more will be on my setup in a few weeks. So if you make a table now, don't say I copied yours when mine comes out!


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the tips Stumpy…I will likely end up waiting


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251, The Welsh have a pretty good description of an older woman trying to look younger: "Mutton dressed up as Lamb"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had a great experience in the shop today that would have made the Wright brothers proud.
I set up the table router with large bit, slowed the router down, adjusted to take a first small cut put the sample wood in a safety holder and commenced my run.
Then, wham bam, the wood piece being held in the safety holder took off through the shop door and disappeared. So if any of you nice folks in the Michigan area find a sample piece held in a safety jig, then I would be happy to hear from you. You can keep the gloves that are still holding on to the handles as a gift.


----------



## geoscann

Hey rex now i know how my window got broke. where should i send the bill. lol


----------



## DS

Goodness!
I think I'd be about getting a refund on my "Safety" jig.
Glad the digits are still good.
Was the door open or closed at the time?


----------



## geoscann

WELL guys i just bought five more planes on auction. one #5 Stanley one #4or5 miller falls i,am not sure on the other one and two block planes. I get the other five i bought last week tomorrow. wood!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Geo is hooked hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
There is a term you need to learn. GALOOT
It never ends now, look here
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29462


----------



## geoscann

SD watched the video cool I will have to clean these up and sharpen them I think I might learn something this week. I might have to go to stumpy,s for some hands on training. I will have to make sure I take him a cold one.


----------



## superdav721

geo please ask any and all questions. We will get you an answer.
Patience
flat
sharp


----------



## geoscann

I know and i will be asking thanks dave.


----------



## grizzman

how do i get to the bottom of this comment page…i know…ill post this and see what happens


----------



## grizzman

yea it worked, now i dont have to push the button a hundred times…so hey roger, hows things here in stumpy town…pretty cool huh….....i need to write to ya…tomorrow…first thing…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Grizz, please remember to type the letter slowly as I don't read too fast lately. I will be honored if you write it "first thing", it'll mean I come before a pee.


----------



## superdav721

The Grizzman has graced our thread. 
We are honored.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah SD, he just smelled the kraut you were cooking and couldn't resist.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Grizz and I go waaaaayyy back, he was a cub when I first met him, I found him charmin.


----------



## patron

so do you still have his birth certificate rex

the one with the DNA sample on it


----------



## superdav721

Now I want a Reuben with a big pickle.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come to think of it David, I have. You know I had that DNA tested and the results came back to say there was a 999999.99% possibility that the subject was a koala full of garlic.

SD, you'll have to find your own Big Pickle as Reuben has a problem with Sower Krauts


----------



## grizzman

well i just so happen to have a fellow jock coming to my house this saturday, were doing an exchange, but im going to fix him a real ruben….....and if you really want to know what a real one is…your gonna have to show uo into grizzmand…....where bears are bears, and where grizzman eats litle men…....growlllllllllllllllllllllllll…..just put you hand close to my sandwich, and your hand will look like kraut…lol….......you got me started roger


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Grizz, I've heard stories about your gastronomical Reuben's, the county has to fumigate afterwards. I guess you visitor won't need the GPS to find you, he'll just have to stick his head outta the window when he reaches AL and follow the pungent smell.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I bet your visitor will love that red dress Grizz.


----------



## grizzman

nope roger, the red dress got sold to patron, just ask him, im to mucular for it now….and besides my hairy legs are a give away all the time….....im into canvass carrhartt's…....im weraing real man clothes…....now if i could see you on one of your fruti England gay parties…where every cross dresser in all of Europes hows up…thats what i heard…somewhere…....hmmmm my memories isnt to good anymore either…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad I hung on to all the pictures Grizz. . BTW, what is mucular? something to do with mucus? or the secret ingredient in your sandwiches? Sandra has hairy legs too but they don't give her away, she still scares the neighborhood dogs and snarls at the postal carrier.
Grizz FYI, I have never been to a gay party, frankly I wouldn't know which way to turn, and as far as Europe is concerned marriage is still the "in" thing, except it differs from AL as they don't allow marriages within the same family.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Usually there are other LJs that hang out here, and not just to pee. Hope you get to meet some of them Grizz, you would like them, especially William who, like you is an ardent cook, and best of all you guys share the same cooking style - Road Kill.
don't let it put you off but there are a few Yankees that come around, but they wished they had fought for the south and each has a CSA belt buckle and think Jefferson Davis was the best president the US ever had - but we still keep an eye on them.


----------



## patron

i do have the red dress
that grizz sent me

been trying to sell it
but the stains on it 
keep the bids real low


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, sorry to say guys that I have to cut out and take my night meds and get some sleep.
Hope you all had a nice day with a smile along the way.
See you all here tomorrow,
Goodnight all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry I wasn't around tonight guys. 
I was uploading some music to my external drive where I store all my music at.

For you that don't know, I'm a music hound of the worst kind. I had to make a CD case to hold my CDs that was the size of a large trunk. Then I had to make a second one when that one wouldn't hold it all. I enjoy everything from classical, classic country and rock, all the way up to and including heavy metal and the hair bands of the eighties. My mood dictates what music I have blasting in the shop at any given time.

Glad to see you made it to the greatest show on earth Grizz. Just don't feed the Rex here and you'll be alright. The only other advice I can give you is an important one to remember. Don't believe a damn thing you read on this thread. It's all lies.

My day was not a good one. I was wanting so badly to start a certain project. Then I went and priced the nine bronze bushings I need for it and realized that my budget is going to make me postpone that one for a while. 
Unless the wife has other ideas though, I hope to start a different sort of project tomorrow. It involves a package the mail brought to me today from our fellow Limberjerk, Marty. Thanks Marty. It is some beautiful wood. I've never worked with this species before and look forward to it.

I'm glad Stumpy has gotten so many hits on his videos. I would like to think that I had some part in it. I think he deserves all of the credit though. Keep on keeping on Stumpy!

I'm off to bed now fellas. My music is through downloading. I've got to make a pit stop by the bathroom and make one more offload of a different kind and then I will make bets that I'll be asleep before my head hits the pillow.

Good night all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham. I would have brought your coffee but you were still fast asleep.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpahollics up an atem got to put the finishing touches on my deck then get in my shop and clean up


----------



## StumpyNubs

I gave you credit for the recent boost, *William*!

*Geo*- Sorry, but the Stumpy Nubs workshop can't allow visitors. It will ruin all of the mistique! 

*Rex*- I found your work piece. I'm keeping it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen that Stumpy. And I appreciate it. The videos would have gotten there without me though. You truly have some good designs from what I've seen so far. Just wait. When more people hear about them, you'll be as popular as Mr. Mathius.

No visitors? Dang. I was hoping to make an appearance on one of your shows with a pink dress. I was even going make my hair up, till I realized I'm bald. Oh well. You saved me all that trouble if you don't allow visitors.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where is everyone? Am I on the right forum topic?


----------



## patron

i think so rex

you even have your hat on right

but only the shadow knows


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi David, thought for a moment the world had ended and left me alone.
Did not have a very good night. Did my best to get to sleep, then got up


Code:


 3am and fell asleep in the chair

 6qm and woke about 30 minutes ago.
It's overcast here, but I'm going to go to the shop in a while and see what I can do.


----------



## patron

don't worry *roger*

the end isn't until december 22

so no need to get christmas presents this year

but i imagine the 'honey do list'
will keep on needing attention
until the very end

so practice up on your mayan
(it's kind of like gaelic or cockney)
just spoken differently
(and just as confusing)


----------



## superdav721

Now I'm here


----------



## superdav721

now I'm gone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm HERE!!! For a very short while.

The real job, manual labor is done for the week. I must now do some office/admin/computer work. I'll be online & check in occasionally.

Grizzman,
Don't go feeding Rex now, we have rules about that sort of thing. Whatever you do, don't eat Rex either, not without marinading him first and using tons of BBQ sauce!!! I'd roast him slow (the screams last longer)!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mor…...Good Afternoon!

Sorry I wasn't here last night, it was opening night of the Wizard of Oz. I tell ya what…that Glinda is a "mean girl"...she knows from the very beginning how Dorothy can get home yet uses her for her own political agenda of removing all the other power brokers in the the kingdom (wicked witch of the west and the wizard oz) before sending Dorothy home. On top of that she tells Dorothy to walk all the way to Oz yet flys off in her own bubble…what…she could give Dorothy a ride?


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah…today's stats….

hand planes = 12,165 posts averaging 32.6 posts per day (up 0.1 from yesterday)
stumpy nubs = 7,363 posts averaging 50.1 posts per day (up 0.3 from yesterday)
intercept = 4,802 or about 275 days (6 days faster than yesterday)

So even with a slow night, good job.


----------



## DS

DY, if it's really that important to catch up to the HPOYD thread, you could sponser a marathon night with a goal of 5k posts….
... make it fun though… maybe a trivia contest or something.


----------



## DamnYankee

DS - that actually might be fun, however, sleep is something I've grown a real fondness for lately, largely 'cause I ain't gittin enough of it.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## Bagtown

I have some of that Dave.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Mike.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm Back!!! Again, not for long.

I was called away from my admin/computer tasks. Now I must complete them before Monday AM. That means tonight, tomorrow & Sunday working at the laptop!!!! So much for a weekend


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Dave.
Pretty slow Friday evening here.
Everybody must be in the shop.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy,
You could send everyone here some of the admin work and we could finish it all in 15 minutes 

Mike


----------



## DS

We could just all take turns typing "Wood". -Dave, you start.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
That *WOOD* be a great idea, except I need to access an online software program. It is similar to "Google Earth" and I need to draw outlines around all landscape features for a condo unit. I need to isolate out, all lawn areas, planting beds, walkways, parking lots, roadway, unigue features. The software will then give total areas to mow, edge, string trim, mulch, plow, snow blow, shovel, etc….....

Very involved & detailed!

You, anyone really, is welcomed to come & do the actual trimming, shoveling, etc…...


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*


----------



## Bagtown

I guess you have to do all that to avoid the woods that are near the grass.
Are there a lot of different types of wood that you trace around?

That is very involved and detailed. wow.
Do you use this software to quote jobs?

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

The software is for quoting & providing info to the crew.


----------



## superdav721

wood reading" 
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/27238/27238-h/27238-h.htm":http://www.gutenberg.org/files/27238/27238-h/27238-h.htm


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Safety.htm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WOOD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

TIMBER


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

LOGS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

KINDLING


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

FOREST


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

TREES


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

BOARD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GROVE


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

THICKET


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WEALD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

COPSE


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

COPPISE


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SILVA


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All synonyms of variations of the word *WOOD!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you left out ***********************************


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Changyous,
If you're trying to be a spammer, you're doing it wrong. It appears that makes you very much a loser.
You are posting spam about cosmetics on a wood working site.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There ya go William, some rouge to match that dress of yours.


----------



## superdav721

A *************** is a cigarette. What are ***********************************? A pack of cigarets?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hold on there William, let the nice guy tell us more, I'm sure SD would like to know more about the hand cream.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD: ****************************** or *************************, branch or twig


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Her Stumpy: ****************************** - British meatball commonly made of pork offal


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a funny one that I chose to leave out Rex.

In case anyone else doesn't know, ******************************, as it pertains to the homosexual community is a fairly recent variation of the definition of the word.
It also means:
A bundle of sticks or twigs, esp when bound together and used as fuel.
A bundle of iron bars, esp a box formed by four pieces of wrought iron and filled with scrap to be forged into wrought iron.
A ball of chopped meat, usually pork liver, bound with herbs and bread and eaten fried.
A bundle of anything.

As a verb is can also be used loosely if you're caining a chair, for example, because of the difinition,
Needlework, to do faggoting on (a garment, piece of cloth, etc)

And for an interesting twist, the term ******************************, in 1910, was used as a derogatory term to describe WOMEN.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

English slang for cigarette:
***************
Gasper
Spit and draw
snogie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think that's one of those words that make ya go hmmmmmm.

If you look at the various meanings of it, it doesn't exactly make sense how it came to be used for it's more modern derogatory way.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, interesting to note that ****************************** in England is not used as a derogatory term, yet fairies and poofs are?, yet poof is used to express or indicate a sudden disappearance as in magic.
I really don't know how these words are made to indicate something uncalled for.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Last call for anyone wanting any toiletry products from Changyous. Remember, you all have to look your best for the big weekend


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How many and what type of Jigs have you guys built and use regularly. Also what jigs have you made for one use only?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can dance a mean jig if I consume enough alcohol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks guys, but while I am quite aware of the wide range of definitions throughout the ages, I would prefer that that word doesn't come up next to "Stumpy Nubs" in a Google search… if you know what I mean…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I guess it depends on what you consider a jig, but here goes.

Drill press.
Dowel driiling jigs. One hold the dowel to drill into the side of it. The other is a V shape where you clamp a dowel to drill into the end of it.
I male temporary jigs all the time just as a way to make holes in a particular project while providing backer material for less tearout. This is sometimes nothing more than a piece of scrap wood with some stops screwed to them. I guess these are one time use if you count one project as one.

Table saw.
Spline cutting jig. It was a throw together junk jig that I keep saying I am going to redo. I am still using my throwtogether one though.
Tapering jig. I have two factory made tapering jigs, but I needed one for an eight foot taper. This is a true one time use jig. I used it for exactly one board and have never used it since. I figure if I get rid of it though, I might need it again.
Raised panel jig. This is just a tall auxiliary fence that saddles over my stock fence that I can clamp large panels to for cutting a slight angle on panels.
I guess we have to count the Box joint machine I just built. That is a sort of jig.
I've built several cross cutting sleds. Those are considered jigs. All have been taken apart though since I got the Incra sled.

Router.
Small circle jig that cuts from half inch up to five inches.
Large circle jig that cuts up for four foot circles.
You have to count the Stumpy dovetail machine here.
Bowtie spline jig.

Band Saw.
Circle cutting jig.

I could probably add many more if I'd walk my lazy butt to the shop and take inventory. 
I have found a lot of time where I spent more time making a jig than it was really necessary. I like jigs though.


----------



## superdav721

That was funny Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello Stumpy.
Quick question for you.
Where did you get your bronze bushings for your Box Joint machine?

I bought mine locally, but they were kind of high. Now I'm thinking of starting a new project that will be requiring nine of those bushing. I'd prefer not to spend a small fortune on it if I can find another source for them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for the info William. I asked mainly because designing and making specific jigs to accomplish a task(s) with regular precision, to me is more interesting than making a project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello All, again.

Just checkin' in. You guys have been a little busy. DY will be proud!!!!

I'm busy drawing out the borders & edges of a 16 unit/65 condo property. Using satellite imagery of the property, I click on every "geometric change" to draw boundaries, walkways, parking lots & roadways. Way detailed & tedious!!!!

*WOOD*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: dunno what size bushing you need, but look on amazon. Amazon owns a business called Small Parts Inc.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_scat_16411141_ln?rh=n%3A16411141%2Ck%3Abronze+bushings&keywords=bronze+bushings&ie=UTF8&qid=1334369617&scn=16411141&h=4a3d502e6f19f350e1e745b3cb77d9e19346e377


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree Rex.
You may have noticed that I've really gotten into shop made machines, jigs and such lately.
I'm now thinking of what I want to do next. I have several options. For some reason though, I want to make more shop equipment instead of starting on any other kind of project. I gotta start something soon. So I can't wait till Stumpy designs something else I need. 
So yes, the jigs and such are sometimes more interesting than the actual project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex. I'm checking it out now.
I need nine bushings. 
3/8" ID
1/2" OD
3/4" long.

I went to every hardware store and parts house in town today. Everyone except Hayden's Hardware looked at me like I was crazy when I tried explaing to them what I need.

As much as I love building this sort of stuff, this town I live in has nothing. I have about one more time to be treated like an idiot in Home Depot while looking for something and I may blow my top.


----------



## DIYaholic

Below is a preliminary image of the property that I am "mapping" out. That is 3 hours worth of work. All I did was to label all individual condo units, fire hydrants, mail boxes & maybe 15-20% of the mowing. Need to map out the rest of the mowing, road plowing, parking plowing, walkway snowblowing, planting beds & a few other details.

It's gonna be a long weekend!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I get them locally. I try to minimize how many I use. They are really bearings, not bushings. They are soaked in lubricant. That's why they are so expensive.

If you are not running something inside them at high speed, you can use steel bushings instead. They are usually cheaper.

Whatcha makin?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William. The good thing about getting stuff on Amazon is that they have good prices with no sales tax and if you have Amazon Prime, there is no shipping costs, and you get a 2 day delivery.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Stumps, I regret William can't tell you as it would require "one of those words" deemed unsuitable for a Stumpy Nubs association.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm wanting to make a wooden scroll saw. The motor power is supplied by a jig saw turned upside down and mounted under the frame. It is attached to the bottom arm by a wooden link that slips over and is clamped to a jig saw blade. The tensioner is just a turnbuckle at the rear of the arms.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll need three of those bearings at each of the places where the arms attach to the frame and three where the motor linkage attaches to the lower arm.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That sounds like a great project. I'm sure you will make it well. I can't wait to see plans, progress & projects from your "Jiggy Jig Saw Machine".

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The plans are in the August 1986 issue of WOOD magazine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want to start on it tomorrow. I will go down to Hayden's I recon and see if I can get the bearings I need. I hope they have enough of them in stock. I learned the hard way a long time ago. I don't dare start a project like this until I have all my hardware in hand.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
"Hardware in hand" is a smart policy. That way you know what ya gotz to works with. No need to change direction midstream!!!


----------



## geoscann

William look at the nylon bushing in amazon you can buy them by the dozen and they last longer than then brass or bronze bushing. their usually less than 6 dollars for a dozen.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey folks been out galavanting watching the Busch race Mississippi boy won it from Olive Branch Stenhouse Jr Way to go


----------



## DamnYankee

Night all….just got in from Kansas/Ozland, gotta work this weekend so Im just checking and going to sleep. Way to get those numbers up! I'm so proud!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Got some dirt that is going to be delivered in the morning got to get up early


----------



## hydrohillbilly

William I have a box of brass collets in various sizes at the plant I orderd from McmasterCarr online


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ok everybody must have went to bed goodnight all


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I hope the "Production" is going well. I have NO doubt, that your parts are going smoothly.

Get some video & post it!!! I want to see your work!!!

It's late.

NYTOL…..
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Russel.

I'm already set for "beddy bye time"!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

The bushings are made of bronze for a reason. They are porous and will soak up the oil. When they start to get warm the pores contract and the oil squeezes out. That is why they are a cheep bearing. If you use them in a high rpm situation it is a good habit to re-soak them in oil periodically.
I used to turn them in a lathe for rc electric 1/10 racing.


----------



## KTMM

I have arrived…..


----------



## KTMM

I did get some good photos of the bench tonight, I guess I need to post the final blog / project. I also did quite a bit of shop maintenance.

I'm now on the 7th linux distro for my shop pc and the 3rd pc, and still I am not happy with it. I am leaning towards going back to my old faithful laptop.

And since the people I would normally text are going to read this thread, I'm looking to sell one of these….

http://www.woodpeck.com/1281.html Woodpecker's 12" square.

They're going for $99.99 now, so make an offer.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas the 95 lives. Go look at my blog. You can see it in action.
I would love the square but I am saving money up for a music box for the wife.
Tell ya a secret. There is an outside chance that I will OWN a HARLEY Sunday!
And if I get that I will be broke for a while. I will be gluing toothpicks together for project material.


----------



## KTMM

Broke for a while, HAHAHAHA. Broke forever…. don't do it, unless you have another buyer already lined up.

My uncle has the 68 Electraglide my grandfather bought new years ago. That bike is a legend in my family, and that uncle has always been putting money in that bike…..

Might I also add that my $3000 scooter cost me $3000 in medical bills within 3 days. Thanks to some lowlife piece of crap driving in the frong wucking lane…. I rode dirtbikes for years and had a number of drops and wipe outs that never cost me more than a sore rear and some grass stains.

I love bikes, but people in this state are too stupid to be driving in 90% of the cases. PERIOD.

Thanks Dave, my shoulder is hurting now thinking about it.


----------



## superdav721

Here is the bike and the current owner. I hope to be the next.


----------



## superdav721

Wood.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William,

Up until not too long ago (last September) I ran a machine shop.
Things like bronze bushings were cheap to make.
If you know a machinist locally, go see him. He may have some leftover end pieces of bronze material under his bench. Takes 2 or 3 minutes a piece to make those simple bushings.
I used to let the guys make stuff like that on Saturdays for a case of beer.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, and William….
If you have magazines from 1986…
You might be eligible to be on hoarders. 

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a bunch of 1980's and 90's Wood magazines I got at a yard sale. They have some great projects! I cut all of mine up and organized the projects and such into binders. Works out nicer that way. I don't know why I can't make myself cut up my Shopnotes and Woodsmith magazines the same way…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
YOU, are the "Cut Up", not those 'zines.
Wood working isn't enough? Why do you feel the need to mangle & mutilate a defenseless *wood* pulp product????


----------



## KTMM

Dave that is a nice bike, hope you get a deal on it. I had a chance to get an 80's model Goldwing, but I just can't bring myself to buy another bike.


----------



## Bagtown

I was told to clean up my magazines this winter.
I found a Mother Earth Magazine News from 1978. . .
Of course I can't throw it out because it's a nearly reached collector item status now.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

I was thinking of getting a motorcycle. Wood I be considered a "Wimp" if I install training wheels???

I'm off to a B-day party, for a four year old. Cake & Ice Cream, YIPEE!!!!

Hope all ya'll have a fun, productive & safe day!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

You'll feel safe today, I am on duty defending the constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We have every confidence in your ability to do that DY, you are worth more than 12 secret service agents.


----------



## patron

yea

like the ones 
that just got sent home
from cartajena colombia
this morning

for having SEX

how unpatriotic !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Patron, you are wrong there, they kept to the US standard, they did not pay the lady. That's how they got found out, the cops were called in to collect a debt.


----------



## patron

well yahoo was short on details

and 'national security'
covers just about everything

i have never been wrong before
how do i deal with it

maybe a blog
see how others have dealt with this


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bagtown: Welcome to our little group of misfits. I must make you aware of certain standards that are a requirement of membership.
You NEVER admit you were *told* to do something by your significant other, instead use the word *requested* as it is far less demeaning and maintains our high standard of full control.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Patron, it takes a real man to admit they were wrong. I can't imagine what you are going through now as I have never been wrong myself.
There is a 24 step program out there that you could join to get help, the only drawback is its membership is almost 100% politicians, lawyers and financiers, and they don't have much luck at getting to the first chip.
We are all thinking of you.


----------



## patron

i think i will live with the shame

being in the company of politicians
could lead to being on faux news

something i could never live down
(probably get blocked by all my buddies too)


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Patron, you will just have to learn to live with it. Get inspiration from others, look at DY, right now he is single handed defending the constitution for all of us, although I fear he is fighting a lost cause. Can you imagine what burden is on his shoulders (and maybe other body parts), he will go down in history as the last man standing.
Clint Eastwood will probably pick up the story and make it into a movie which could most likely benefit our group of misfits when he titles it "Dirty DY and Punks, Letters from LJs"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, that must have been such a relief, proud of you bud.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It is great to have you back to your "abnormal" self!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pizza time @ the B-day party. Gotta go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, thanks, trust me it's great to feel more like I belong to this world. Only downside is that I have another treatment in 2 weeks, so I have to make the most of it. Trouble is with every treatment it get a little bit harder to deal with side effects as it really has a compounded wear down effect. Good news is that they are talking about me having a short break from treatments for my body to get back into better shape to continue.
I'm still pretty limited at the moment but my mind is back in overdrive.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the welcome Rex.
I'll be more careful in the future about taking orders from her.

i need a place to hang my hat.
But I'm rarely able to get in the shop to make a hat rack.
I'm dangerous to myself in the shop these days with the meds.
So, if it's all the same to you fellas, maybe I'll hang it here, and hang out for a bit.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## KTMM

Nothing like sitting in the shop, reaping the benefits of past labors and sipping on a glass of brandy.

I'm going to post my bench sometime today. I'm still fiddling with the shop pc while I get things ready for the oldest girls birthday party tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## patron

here is what i got
with the new satellite server

now i can tell where my bandwidth is at
on a 24 hour schedule

and should i run over
it is only for 24 hours (FAP)
or i can apply my 'saved' time
in a little bank they have too
and between 1 and 5 am
i have unlimited use for free

now if i can just get my log ins
and passwords squared up

i can get back to normal


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucas, I hope that's a good quality "Napoleon" brandy, we don't allow sub standard booze on this thread.

Bagtown, Nice to have you join us, you qualify as our kind of idiot and will love the feel of the padded walls. It's pretty quiet here today, but I'm sure you will get a lot of Joy here. The only rule is to mention something "WOOD" from time to time to keep the thread legitimate. You can ask any questions you like here, insult people with impunity, give and receive actual woodworking stuff, explore gastronomical delights, learn all about pain and diseases and above all else, savour the high end coffee etiquette, brew choices and methods.


----------



## Bagtown

haha, Rex, the padded walls are perfect. I've got enough oxycoden in my system these days for all of us.

As for gastronomical delights and coffee. . .
I took first place last year for ribs, first for chilli, and placed third for wings at a BBQ competition. Coffee, well we own a cafe.
Pain and diseases, I think I fit right in, working my way through my second bout of Bells Palsy in a year. This time seems to have lots of pain.
Now, wood. Let's see, I really do want to build a hatrack and have been saving a highly figured but twisted piece of some sort of hardwood from a pallet. It's about 7' long and is 3"x3". But as I said it is really twisted. I was going to run it over the jointer but I suspect I'll have a real mess before I get it straight. I was thinking of snapping some lines and to end to taper it slightly and run through the bandsaw, and then finish with a handplane. Seems everytime I use the jointer my boards get worse than what I started with.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Mike I am watching my grandson while the wife takes a nap. Now with this time on my hands I have tossed some Andouille and Crawfish Bisk. 
I take the sausage and brown it with a whole onion.
Toss in the garlic and pealed crawfish tails. A claw or two won't hurt.
cover in tomato sauce. 
Season and fresh herbs
2 cups water
boil
fele gumbo
Eat it like soup.
mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bagtown, you will fit in well here.
Names of our group members vary from post to post, so you may be called by different names.

*SD* or Superdav721 or Dave suffers from posting diarrhea at times, he is always working on something and often makes videos.

*William* is a pain - in the back. Improves other peoples' projects and cannot go to work. He says his back injury was from an accident, but him having 8 kids makes you wonder?

*Grizz* or Grizzman is a hobo from Alabama married to his mother's sister. As a part time job he tests the endurance of the gastronomical system with his created quasi food products guaranteed to cause acid reflux.

*DY* or DYankee is our military force to defend the US constitution, he also does crochet work in his spare time.

*Stumpy Nubs* or Stump, Stump, Nubs or Turd is a Michigan android with thoughts of becoming another Norm Abrams - with a different shirt. He tinkers a lot - but not like Tinker Belle. He produces videos specifically for viewing in a 20 mile radius of his shop, and at the end of each video he does a fireside chat like FDR did on radio, but Stump's version is better than a sleeping pill.

*Ham* (mom named him Hamilton) is up before the birds each day and paves the way for other members who need the waft of coffee fumes to get their eyes open. Just watch out if he drives by your house in the morning, his truck clatters.

*DIY* or DIYaholic is very strange, often associating with small children and joining in childish games.

*KTMM* or Lucus Mucus is a bizarre fruitcake seemingly asimulated with computer components to become the first bug causing the "Blue Screen". Unfortunately "The Force" is never with him

*Box* or boxcmcarty is a mystery, best to leave the box closed and return to sender.

There are others of equal insanity, just read previous post on this thread.


----------



## HamS

Hi all,

Sorry to make you brew your own these past two days. I have been enjoying my visit, but it looks like one of my cousins scored Grand pa's saws and planes. That is okay, he is a user not an ebayer as well and I am sure they are in use. I did find some interesting tools in the barn, and there is a pile of lumber that I will get to next trip out after some stuff is dispossed of so we can get to it. There are three boxes or so of 2×3 x36 cherry cutoffs that grandpa had for turning. It is a good weekend and I am enjoying my visit to the wilds of New York. Pictures to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Welcome to the asylum, it ain't political asylum, but you already know of the padded walls.

KTMM,
I prefer Grand Marnier. I don't know if that means I have a more refind palette or not. Probably not, but it is my favorite!!!

Super,
Do you deliver. I'm still hungry. MMmmmmmmmm

Patron,
Remember to save some of that bandwidth, for those nasty sites we can't speek of in polite company!!!

Ham,
Glad you are enjoying your visit to Western New York. My Sis & BIL live outside of Rochester. Were you aware that Buffalo is home to the only TRUE NY NFL team. The Buffalo Bills, the only team in the NFL that plays in NY. Jet's & Giants play in (& represent, IMHO) New Jersey!!!!

I spent the day eating pizza, cake & ice cream. Gotta love B-day parties for a four year old. I must now get back to my "Real World" job & play with some satellite imagery. Need to complete mapping out the mowing, trimming, plowing, snow blowing and shoveling for a contract proposal. No rest for the wicked, this weekend!!!

TTFN.


----------



## KTMM

Not drinking anything special, just some crap (E&J) I picked up. I've spent the day looking at the fact that I need to build a toolbox for all of my stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
Don't they call that toolbox you speak of, a "Workshop"???


----------



## Bagtown

Hmm, Grand Marnier is my wifes drink of choice. Sometimes she feeds a little to our pug.
Dave - That gumbo sounds goood. I have problems finding Andouille sausage around here so usually end up making gumbo with Hot Italian sausage.
Don't get crawfish around here either, just lobster.

Pain killers have finally kicked in and am sitting rocking my 2 month old grandaughter.
Life is good.

I'm going to have to build a gate for the top of the stairs (out of wood) here soon. she's gonna be crawling before we know it.

Mike


----------



## superdav721




----------



## StumpyNubs

Super-Don't worry! I found the culprit who did that in your bowl!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have been in the shop all day filming. It one of those projects that starts as one thing and becomes something else. I was supposed to have everything ready for editing by now. But I have a total of four minutes of footage because I keep working on this jig.

The plan was to make my own version of a raised panel jig I once saw. It has turned into a big router contraption with a sliding table, home made T-Track, and several different functions.

I went wrong when I realized that the same "jig" that I was building to make raised panels could also be made to cut rabbits, tongues and grooves, angled mortise & tenons, half laps, and more…

I need to stop before I make it too complicated. All I really wanted to do was make raised panels with a straight router bit instead of an expensive specialized set.

Now I have a big contraption on the bench, and I am using a hand plane to make a raised panel…


----------



## patron

been here on the phone with geeks all day
my mail quit working
they all say things are fine
on their end (they can monitor me)

but nada here
it also deleted all my incoming mail
so i don't get any 
and i can't send e-mails

was working fine earlier

guess i'll go and do some woodwork
and watch TV too

bout ready to forget computers
and quit spending money

buy wood instead
and fix my house

if you don't hear from me 
you will know why


----------



## superdav721

David mail notes to one of us. We will post them.
Dennis Grosen has lost his job. 
Things are bad all over.
"thanks Dave I will give Silke the hug 
but not too well here ….. no job at the moment …. do to our politians …. Grrrrr
and just got a ticket to pay 2000 $ more in taxes …. AAAH you wuold say he is lucky
more shoptime for him ……...........nop hasn´t been in the shop the last 2 weeks :-(
its hard to be unimployd with the demands they set to be able to get money from the state
even though I have payd for the insurence the last 33 years … :-(
well I hope it go in order again so at least I can get my old job back
in the meanwhile I have a few othe raplication out for some work that is like tailered to me
hope I get to the talk round I´m way better to that than write the aplications

well …. the show must go on … should be possiple to sneak into the shop next week

take care
Dennis"


----------



## patron

thanks dave 
for the news from dennis

THE GREEDY BASTARDS HAVE TO BE STOPPED !

i just talked to a teck lady in mumbai
(after hours with 3 guys around the world)
she walked me through the whole mail resetting process
and my mail is back up and running fine again
(i did lose everything that was in the inbox)

all that only took very little 'bandwidth" 
from this earlier









to this now









(that made me laugh dave
every one i talked with
wanted to send me e-mail 
about how to fix my e-mail problem)

like duhh ….... i don't have e-mail
thats why i'm calling


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby! I just cut my first raised panel on the new jig. I love it. I designed it to use a regular, straight router bit because I refuse to spend over a hundred bucks for a raised panel bit. Of course it will also work with one of those if I ever change my mind.

*I also just did my first raised panel with nothing but a hand plane. Anyone ever do that? I just used a Stanley #4. It went well for my first time, but it's a workout!*

I'll have to edit the footage tomorrow and hopefully get it up by the end of the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood definitely prefer the power & ease of the router method!!!

Here is a picture of *WOOD*, from a local CL ad.


----------



## superdav721

It is a workout Stumpy. Just hope you don't have a whole kitchen to do. Now that I can't imagine doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodn't it take several people to make a "panel"???

Why are ya doin' it alone Stumpy???


----------



## geoscann

Holy cow stumpy your wallet dont squeak it must squeal when you open it!!!!! how do you expect these tool mfg. too survive if you never spend any of all them millions your making selling all these plans and producing a wood working show. my god stumpy support our economy. spend spend spend. lolllll


----------



## superdav721

Wood!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Super D that looks good I had pizza for supper been hauling dirt all day one of these days im going to get back in my shop and build something!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Russel I am sitting in the shop with a bad case of shop block. I have a lot to do, just can't seem to get fired up and start anything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Limberjerks!
Just came in from the shop. 
I'm tired, so I won't be putting ya'll to sleep with my rambling for long tonight.
I got a good start on my shop made scroll saw today. 
Most of the stand frame parts are glued up, clamped up and drying, awaiting my hasty return as soon as possible. 
I'm making it out of pecan. Besides being a fairly strong wood, I just think it is also a beautiful one.
I haven't decided for sure yet, but I'm thinking about laminating some and placing a thin walnut strip right down the middle of the arms and table. I will have to see if I have a piece long enough for it.
I hope to post some photos tomorrow. 
As for now, as soon as I can get these dang youngins in bed, I'm going to do the same.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just listening to uall talk got hungry with what Dave was doing then stumpy you blew that:>) I got to go eat finnaly finished mt workbench took all day


----------



## KTMM

The bench is UP…

http://lumberjocks.com/KTMM/blog/29498

Note the pc's on the left hand side of it…..
It's a small grave yard….


----------



## KTMM

I'll do the official project write up when I get a chance, but for now it'll have to do.


----------



## superdav721

Great William can't wait to see. 
Thanks Eddie, he blew it fo me to. I think I will mail him some. It aught to be ripe by the time it get there.
Lucas on my way to see. 
I am in the shop sharpening. Yeah!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm taking a break from mapping the satellite image of a "Property Maintenance " proposal. A very tedious task!!!

Hydro,
I had pizza (home made) for lunch, cake & ice cream too. It was a B-day party for my "Foodie" friends four year old daughter. Fun was had by all.

Super,
I feel like that ALL day EVERY day. Thankfully, being a great procrastinator reduces the guilt of not accomplishing anything!!!

William,
I was counting on your ramblings…..to fill in the gaps when SNL is less than stellar!!!
Can't wait for the pictures of your progress.

Eddie,
Stumpy has a way of doin' that to everyone's appetite. Sometimes just by seeing him in his videos!!!

KTMM,
I'm surfing over to look at your bench now. BRB!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems I've been abandoned. I hope I didn't offend anyone. I wore deordorant!!! Why doesn't any one like me

NYTOL!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I hope your resuming coffee duty!!! Hee, Hee, I said duty!!!

I'm done sleep typing now. Back to bed….....zzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Nighty night, DIY


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all SlumberJocks,
A restful sleep was had. Extra coffee has been brewed. Filler up everyone, I drink it all myself.

My Sunday morning routine is in progress. Coffee brewed & served, Sunday paper being read then it's onto TV. On the morning line up is TOH classics, Hometime followed by CBS Sunday Morning. After that I will prepare beakfast. Buttermilk waffles, sausage & cheddar cheese omlet and a filled croissant, MMmmmmm yummy!!!

It's time for me to read the paper and fill my brain with knowledge & current events. TTFN.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers I think I died last night all these honeydoos are killing me ,but the deck is finished dirt is hauled some light shovel work today,and I will be ready to pour my slab.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Dang this coffee is good come get some (bring a shovel)!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hydro,
I have an idea to save your budget. Before you pour your slab, check with neighbors & friends to see if anyone (for a modest fee) needs to hide any "evidence" (read: dead bodies)!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

DIY good idea but people would start missing my wife


----------



## DIYaholic

Hydro,
Getting rid of the wife may save mental anguish but not alot of money. Opps, maybe it will save ALOT of money!!!

What is a "Light Shovel"? My version of "light shovel" work is, getting someone else to do it!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Her eare some pics DIY


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I was being sarcastic hoping to get some volunteers


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Lumberjokes, just having my first coffee transfusion, some Italian stuff this morning ….... mmmm, fantastico.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Note the buckets up on the trellis thats my tomatoes I have to keep them up high so that the deer wont eat them


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Rex are you a good shoveler?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hydro, I was but I can't do stuff like that anymore, wish I could but I now enjoy just being the boss.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ive got one of them already but thanks anyway


----------



## hydrohillbilly

William and SD are probably still snoozin


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Maybe I could get Stumpy to build me a shovel jig


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm wondering what Bagtown is serving in his restaurant this morning?, love that Canadian bacon


----------



## Bagtown

Tea is on.
gonna watch a Paul Sellers DVD this morning
Looks like a decent day out there.
Good morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Better still Hydro, just spread some crawdads and hot sauce where you want dug out and SD will come an eat the hole out.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Well got to get up and get to it rain tomorrow


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Bagtown, looks like you will have to reserve a special corner in the restaurant for LJ deadbeats to assemble every morning.


----------



## superdav721

Crawdads? Where?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There, see Hydro, Problem solved.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hydro, if you need the area paved afterwards, I know a guy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hydro*- Your back yard is very dirty. You need to vacuum.

*Bag *- My Sunday mornings also include a little Roy Underhill video watching. (The second best show out there)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You're a GREAT shoveler. I read all the $h!! you shovel everyday!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OMG, the Stump is up. Time to hide your billfolds.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, yeah, I've shoveled a lot in my time. There should be enough there to last for quite a while


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Stumpy,
Aren't you suppossed to be editing video or something like that???? I have to go to sleep early tonight, please don't be tooooooo late with your latest installment of MY "infotainment"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, I heard that PBS was going to pick up Stump's videos as a replacement for Mr. Roger's neighborhood and call it Mr. Stump's Ghetto.


----------



## DIYaholic

Does that mean Stumpy is going to start wearing cartigan sweaters??? Perhaps he could wear hoodies, like Bill Belichick!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, actually this is Stumpy image they are putting out advertising the show. It's supposed to reflect the neighborhood tenants.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's an old project at Mr. Stump's Neighborhood, community spirited tenants supporting a new wall until the cement dries …... so we are told.


----------



## geoscann

NO REX their going to call it Mr. Stumpys little shac in the hood


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
We ain't talkin'B-ball. Opps, you said shac, not "Shaq". My bad!!!


----------



## gavinzagreb

Question - Wunder what this is gonna cost me?????

Answer- Sanity.


----------



## StumpyNubs

"Stump is up. Time to hide your billfolds"...

I do try to raise some money to cover show expenses, but not on THIS thread.

This thread is about shooting the breeze, having a good time and while my name and schedule is at the top, this thread isn't really about me. It's a social club where we're all members, and that's they way I like it!

When I talk about a new jig, it is because I am excited about it, not because I want to sell it to you. Just sayin…


----------



## patron

you are doing a wonderful job too stumps

nice to relax here


----------



## patron

thats right gavin

lay out your mind

someone will grill it

with veggies


----------



## geoscann

DIY i have the same problem. thinking before reading. lol

Stump if we dont give you a hard time this thread WOOD be no fun. And you know were on staples ans screws wait for your new tid bits and insite every week.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Gavin pull up a chair and stay a spell. 
A short video is cooking and will be up shortly. Nothing special I just had to do something. I got builders block. So I am cleaning my tools. 
Sounds like a boarding video.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gavin,
Checking your "Sanity" at the door is the admission charge to the Stumpy Zone Hotel.

You can checkout anytime you like, but you can never leave!

Geo,
Who ever accused me of thinkin', wasn't thinking!!!

Hope everyone had an enjoyable if not productive day.

Me, I've been mapping on the satellite imagery, some more. I may be about half done. Should we win the contract there will be more detailed mapping to be done!!!


----------



## superdav721

Video is up
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29518


----------



## Dlow

*Happy Birthday Stumpy*! I would never have guessed you're only 34, but maybe I shouldn't believe everything I hear on the interweb


----------



## superdav721




----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks guys. I have to say that I do not celebrate my birthday for personal reasons. I haven't since I was a little boy, but I appreciate the sentiment!

BCWW Episode 16 will be up in about an hour. It's a good one… but then again, they all are…


----------



## superdav721

Yippy wooo wooooooo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Since you don't celebrate your birthday, can you celebrate the unpregnantizing of your dear mother???

Looking forward to my weekly dose of BCWW Infotainment!!! rt45yuhgj,kn ,m>^>>^^^^~~~~

OPPS, I couldn't sit still in anticipation and fell out of my chair.


----------



## patron

Happy …..
well being alive stump

hurry and blow out the candles

before rex comes along
and eats them

he gets wax in his ears
and doesn't listen to good


----------



## superdav721

What's wax in his ears got to do with it?


----------



## patron

you mean he doesn't listen

just for the hell of it


----------



## superdav721

A lawyer is trying to call his clients. The phone rings and their little boy, in a whisper, says, "Hello." 
Lawyer: "Is your mommy there?" 
Boy: (whisper) "Yes." 
Lawyer: "Can I speak with her?" 
Boy: (whisper) "She's busy." 
Lawyer: "Is your daddy there?" 
Boy: (whisper) "Yes." 
Lawyer: "Can I speak with him?" 
Boy: (whisper) "He's busy." 
Lawyer: "Is there anyone else there?" 
Boy: (whisper) "The fire department." 
Lawyer: "Can I talk to one of them?" 
Boy: (whisper) "They're busy." 
Lawyer: "Is there anybody ELSE there?" 
Boy: (whisper) "The police department." 
Lawyer: "Well, can I talk to one of THEM?" 
Boy: (whisper) "They're busy." 
Lawyer: "Let me get this straight, your mother,
father, the fire department AND the police department
are ALL in your house, and they're ALL busy. WHAT
are they doing?" 
Boy: (whisper) "They're looking for me


----------



## superdav721

A man left for work one Friday afternoon. But, being payday, instead of going home, he stayed out the entire weekend partying with the boys and spending his entire paycheck.

When he finally appeared at home, Sunday night, he was confronted by a very angry wife and was barraged for nearly two hours with a tirade befitting his actions.

Finally his wife stopped the nagging and simply said to him, "How would you like it if you didn't see me for two or three days?" To which he replied, "That would be fine with me."

Monday went by and he didn't see his wife. Tuesday and Wednesday came and went with the same results. Come Thursday, the swelling went down just enough where he could see her a little out of the corner of his left eye.


----------



## DIYaholic

uieijiov c [email protected]#$%^&jeclkm, zlkwdijk&*()?><"

I couldn't reach the keyboard as I was ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is. Enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Woo Hooo!!! I got my "FIX"!!! I was jonesing for my fix.

Another excellent infotainment spectacular. Great job Stumpy.

Speaking of Jonesing. I need to head over to my "Foodie Friends", the Jones', for a sausage & pasta feast. Gotta go, they already set the table & started serving….......


----------



## patron

so what is the new contest
rules and regs

i tried to watch the video
but it took 12 minuets 
just to load 2 1/2 minuets of it for me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIYaholic
you may want to watch this before you go:>)


----------



## superdav721

An elderly couple, a middle-aged couple and a young newlywed couple, wanted to join a church.

The pastor said, "We have special requirements for new parishioners. You must abstain from having sex for two weeks."

The couples agreed and came back at the end of two weeks.

The pastor went to the elderly couple and asked, "Were you able to abstain from sex for the two weeks?"

The old man replied, "No problem at all, Pastor." "Congratulations! Welcome to the church!", said the pastor.

The pastor went to the middle-aged couple and asked, "Well, were you able to abstain from sex for the two weeks?"

The man replied, "The first week wasn't too bad. The second week I had to sleep on the couch for a couple of nights but, yes, we made it."

"Congratulations! Welcome to the church!", said the pastor.

The pastor then went to the newlywed couple and asked, "Well, were you able to abstain from sex for two weeks?"

"No Pastor, we were not able to go without sex for the two weeks," the young man replied sadly.

"What happened?" inquired the pastor.

"My wife was reaching for a can of paint on the top shelf and dropped it. When she bent over to pick it up, I was overcome with lust and took advantage of her right there."

"You understand, of course, this means you will not be welcome in our church," stated the pastor.

"We know." said the young man. "We're not welcome at the Home Center anymore, either."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ever tried to give up smoking? I have and failed.
Last attempt, the doctor told me that the remedies don't work on everyone, but I should consider the non medication approach. Well, as I take too many meds already, I was interested to learn how to quit without drugs.
He told me that every time I fancied or wanted a cigarette I should simply have sex, he said it was a proven method and I should try it. I decided to give it a try, but after a couple of weeks I found myself back in the doctor's office and admitted that it had not worked. He chided me saying what could be simpler than when you feel you need a cigarette, just have sex instead? Well, I told him I did alright for for about 3 or 4 days but just could not maintain it. Why not he asked. Well, it's like this, I smoke a pack and a half a day and I just can't manage getting it up 30 times a day.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny Roger:>)

Dave
seen that young couple at wall mart still cant get in that church


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening everyone.
Been a looooooong day. 
Here is the first blog for my new project.


----------



## geoscann

Dave thats funny


----------



## geoscann

Stump good show leaves me wanting more. hope you have a midweek short i need more more man more man.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey guys i just about broke my arm petting my self on my back made the top three on the project list i'm so proude :>)


----------



## KTMM

LONG DAY, bite me William. I've had a yard full of kids running my water bill up in the mud hole I call a yard in recognition of my oldest daughters birthday. I think my shop made a 4 inch migration to the left as a result.

My oldest girl was bragging about how she got money for her birthday. I told her that was good since she has to pay the water bill next month…

On a nicer note, Bagtown (or Baggins as you shall now be known) that is a great set of DVD's and the book is pretty good too. But what do I know…..

I had a heck of a morning, when the easy up tarp took off like a wind sail into the neighbors yard. It broke one of the supports, but I quickly repaired it using some age old decking screw and plywood strip techniques only know to us few masters of farmer tan ingenuity…..

My headache is getting to me, time for another beer and bedtime. Later you guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, glad your 15 minutes in the sunlight has you pumped up.
don't worry, we'll get over it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mucus, you seemed to have had a good run today.


----------



## superdav721

Grats on the badge Eddie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh yes, Happy "whatever" today stumpy ….... 34 eh? congrats, you have now reached the same number as your IQ. lol
As a celebration I put a piece of string in each ear and lit 2 "candles"


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Congrats on the "Daily Top Three"!!!


----------



## KTMM

Congrats Eddie, it seems we've both finished some smacking some benches up in the shop…..

Rex, yes, I managed to fire the grill up and cook a ton of hot dogs in the midst of it all today.

I have a headache now, so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Luc, The Farce will be with you - Always


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't get that mixed up - That's NOT Luc Skywalker, it's Luc Dirtdigger


----------



## superdav721

joe dirt?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX my moment it passed no longer there but i still got you guys and :>)


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm home now, too full to move. Luckily I only have to "hunt & Peck" at the keyboard.

I'm about to return to my bid/proposal mapping. I really am getting tired of looking at the same satellite image!!! I wonder if the Pentagon or NORAD could help me with this???

I hope everyone had a fun, safe, productive (not neccesarily a REpoductive) weekend.

I'll check back in. TTFN.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## thedude50

I just wanted to let you guys know that the new Deltagrams went up today the downloads are free please let me know if there is an issue you want to see soon.

This Old Workshop if you join the site we will let you know each time we upload a new issue or a special release for you to enjoy. Hey stumpy how about you build something out of one of the delta grams just let me know what you would like to build and ill get you the plan and will release the issue when you link in the video ill put the link into your site and will serve the video from our site let me know what you think bro


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Dude


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Dude. I have come to look forward to the posting of the new Deltagrams each month.
Hmmmmm.
I wonder if that offer of yours extends to some other wood workers. I may could find a project I like in those magazines.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

KTMM,
Sorry you had such a rough time with the kids. If they moved your shop that far though, you were supposed to make them all get on the other side and push it back before they left. 
Wish your daughter a happy brithday for me. If I had realized it in enough time, maybe I could have made her something.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning LJs!

I am now back from the Land of Oz! Play went very well. All my projects are more or less caught up (I have a few for myself but of course those rarely count).

Today's stats are….

Hand Planes = 12,214 posts for an average of 32.5 posts per day (down 0.1 posts since 13 Apr)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,582 posts for an average of 50.2 posts per day (up 0.1 posts since 13 Apr)
Intersect = 4,632 posts or about 261 days (about 2 Jan 2013) (an improvement of 14 days since 13 Apr)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think we all should take a guess on the actual date we will overtake the HPOYD thread. Then we can look back on it when the time comes and see who was closest.


----------



## patron

thanksgiving
2013


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates.
I have a full schedule today, Sandra has my time managed, it's going to be "one of those days".
Hope everyone had a good weekend. Nice to see a few more idiots dropping in on us, it will help our post count, so welcome and keep the drivel flowing.


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy - A betting pool. Good Idea. We could bet with 1lb bags of shavings from our favourite hand planes.

KTMM - Baggins works for me.(I have big hairy feet) Yes those DVD's are great. Paul is slowly turning me to the dark side (galoot)

Dude - The DeltaGrams are pretty cool. Thanks for all the effort.

Gotta go apply for some jobs now.

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

Just ordered some block planes - 1x low angle and 1x regular. When I get them I will galoot….at least I hope it will be a galoot.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No betting, just some guesses…


----------



## DIYaholic

My HPOYD Intersect Date Premonition: October 31st, 2012. All Hallows' Eve. Heee, Heee, Heee!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

At the rate we are closing in (about 4 days closer on average per day) we should intercept on/or about 7 June.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have elected to go for November 6th 2012 as the Intersect Date Prediction as all the plane freaks will be smoothing out the cup in a plank.


----------



## superdav721

My B-day 9-17-2012


----------



## superdav721

Notice when they started and when we started.


----------



## DamnYankee

Predictions are noted.
DYankee 7 Jun 2012
superdav721 17 Sep 2012
DIYaholic 31 Oct 2012
Rex 6 Nov 2012
patron 28 Nov 2013 (had to look that one up)


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the Mayans, The grand cycle of evolution will culminate winter solstice, December 21, 2012 AD. If we don't intercept by then, we NEVER will!!!

Sorry Patron, I don't think you stand a chance in the Great HPOYD Intersect Date Questimate Contest. What with the world ending and everything!!!


----------



## superdav721

This thread 152 days old That thread 376 days old.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It is good that you are handling the "HPOYD Intercept Prediction Competition Compilation", as you are our resident statistician.


----------



## DIYaholic

Post # 7598

*WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic

Post # 7599

*LUMBER*


----------



## DIYaholic

*Post # 7600*

*TIMBER*


----------



## patron

geez randy

you don't think
a little thing like

*the end of the world*

is an excuse to stop woodworking
do you

imagine some of the *WOOD*
to be found far and wide
in the rest of the universe


----------



## geoscann

post#7602

*SCREWS*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I choose the end of June. I think it will be a lot earlier than the stats say…


----------



## StumpyNubs

When this thread first started we had a week or so of a lot of comments. Everybody was meeting each other and we were talking about the contest. Then it went dead for a while. It didn't really pick up until shortly before the contest deadline. Since then everyone has been shooting the breeze with regularity and it's been great!

In those first 60 days we made only 240 comments, an average of 4 a day, since then we have made a lot more, establishing a higher standard than we originally had in that early period. So to get a real prediction of where our little community will be in the future, we have to judge it by the standard we have maintained over the last 90 days. The first 60 days brings down our average, and it is far more likely that our daily posts will be more in line with the last 90 days than they will be with the first 60 days.

So, removing 60 days and 240 posts from our totals brings our average to almost 82 posts a day.

HPOYD makes about 32 posts a day. So we gain about 50 posts on them every day. That means we will overtake them in right around three months, give or take a week or so.

That's why I choose the end of June.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Of course, everything depends on us. If we slack off, it will be longer. If we pick it up, it will be shorter. But we also want to be careful. If we just make a lot of nonsense posts to pad the stats, people will say we cheated, or that this is an off topic thread, and it could be removed. So we should mention our woodworking as much as possible too!


----------



## geoscann

*STUMPY*
I,am going with july 6 thats my choice.

*WOOD*


----------



## Bagtown

I'm carving a bowl out of maple firewood with my LV gouges.
It's woodworking that I can do whilst medicated.
I really like the gouges but have yet to develop the knack for sharpening them like Paul Sellars does. Kind of a figure eight movement. I bet it works great on a stone but when your using emory cloth on a granite tile, the gouge tends to slice up the paper.

Anyone got contest entry jig for this?

Mike

WOOD


----------



## Bagtown

Oh yeah, I pick July 29th.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gouge sharpening? Sounds like a job for the Worksharp 3000… with the Stumpy Nubs modifications, of course!

I sharpen gouges freehand on the underside of the disc. But the bar I added that holds the Tormek and other jigs is the best way. Of course the Tormek gouge sharpening jig is pricey, but I am working on some homemade Tormek jigs that can also be used on the worksharp. They will be featured in episode #36 later this summer.

Maybe you should make a jig to sharpen them and enter it into the contest!

By the way- Which Lee Valley gouges do you have?


----------



## DIYaholic

I haven't spent ANY time in the shop recently. Besides being busy with work, my real world job has me quite frustrated, so I lack any motivation to do anything productive. Also, my budget was hit by a bus or secret pickpocketing ninjas!!!

It's kinda got me down, not having the motivation nor the funds to complete my shop set up. This then spills over into the main reason for my shop setup. I need the ability to make a gift for my mother, a flag case for my dad's burial flag. I'm a perfectionist, this project MUST be perfect!!! Difficult to do without a properly equipped shop nor the funds for quality wood.

I need to purchase replacement pulleys for my C'man contractor TS. I plan on getting the machined pulleys from In-Line Industries. I also need/want more metal ducting for my DC system. I also have a chance for 12 - 4" Rockler metal blast gates for $6.00 a piece ($12.99 regular price) from CL. I'm really hoping the seller can wait a few weeks & that they are still available, when funds become available.

I just really need time to reorient my brain around the fact that nothing gets done without effort. I'm not looking for ANY sympathy, I'm just venting. Just unloading my personal angst. The "Stumpy Jig Contest" may just be enough to push me into action. Time will tell!!!

Enough of my self mutilation; How was everyone else's day?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't know about you guys but I have a problem. I have some *********************************** and I don't know whether to weave them into a basket or eat them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I do have good news though!!!

With SuperDav721's video popularity increasing exponentially, there is an opportunity for me. I have been given permission, by Super Dave himself, to form an official "SuperDuper SuperDav721 Fan Club". I of course, as the founding member, will be PRESIDENT!!! Anyone else want to join the club??? There is only a small initiation fee (you get a free logo embroidered "Member's Only" jacket)!!! Our thread title will be "Handplane USER Of Your Dreams: SD721"!!! Lol.


----------



## DS

As far as overtaking HPOYD thread, if we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251 stop it, that's positively negative.


----------



## patron

thats dan qualye for you folks

dumber than dumb


----------



## DS

While widely, falsely attributed to Dan Quayle, it was first falsely attributed to John Kerry.


----------



## DS

I knew someone would figure out the Dan Quayle connection though.


----------



## patron

thanks *DS*

i just googled it over a year ago
thats what they said there


----------



## HamS

Yes, this is what you think it is. However, it has not been used for its intended purpose since 1964.
It is now used as a storage shed after the appropriate seating facility was removed and the wood scrubbed down a bit. I have had it threatened that I may need to use it as alternate lodging when Miss J and I were visiting. Miss J and my mother did not always see eye to eye, but they always agreed on where I should lodge.


----------



## HamS

Dad's townhouse. Greek revival that was built in 1858 as near as we can tell. The back part was probably added on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

do you know how a oak tree gets pregnant.that is wood?


----------



## HamS

The beams are probably American Chestnut, and the boards hemlock. The boards are almost two inches thick. This is the wood shed in the back that was probably added lzter, maybe as late as 1910 or so. The tax appraisal changed in 1910 anyway


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Hams just got tired of listening and had to throw something in there


----------



## HamS

NP Eddie, Welcome. I am usually the early riser, but I have been on vacation for a few days. I went to see my dad in NY. Of course, it is a part of New York that few understand exists.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Ham, really nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some time i forget how beautiful NY is been there a few time was always in the city.a friend took me out to there family's farm one day it was beautiful and nice folks too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I was born & raised in New York, Long Island actually. I went to college in Plattsburg, NE upstate. My sister & BIL live in Holley, outside of Rochester. I had many college friends from all over NY state. NY has many very distinct regions with their own flavor. The east end of Long Island gives you a coastal NE feel & the "Rich & Famous" atmosphere of "The Hamptons". North Eastern upstate NY has "The North Country" with it's down trodden economic woes. Then there is the agricultural that you have pictured. Everyone knows NYC, with the NY Skankees.
I'll take Vermont over Long Island & "The City"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay guys, with all the posting please add a pm to me about your prediction as this will help ensure I did not miss one. Go ahead and post it in the treAd as well so everyone see it and we increase or post as well.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Stumpy June 8th thats my guess


----------



## StumpyNubs

My ancestors were founders of White Plains and Lansing, NY


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy - I bought the set of firmer gouges shown here.
It seemed like a reasonable set to start with.

I'm gonna have to get a job again before I invest in a Tormek or a Work Sharp.
Speaking of which I just picked up a 2 week kitchen remodel starting in mid-may. yay.

Ham - That's a beautiful old girl of a house.
Could you imagine using chestnut to build with today? wow.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Chestnut before the blight. Oh I would love to sink a chisel or gouge in that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy*

i got a jig thats great and i don't really want to let it out yet ,i really wanted to get a patent on it it first.but i may do it anyway.i dont know i may loss millions of dollars ,its needed in wood working, it would make level,rulers most all measuring devices obsolete and probably put incra , Leigh, out of business not to mention all those hand planes you have you would never use r need them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, just a wild guess, but does this jig you mention have a wand by any chance?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no just a wanabe


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, I get it activated by voice command. Let me guess, does it start wit "abra"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening friends.
Before I play catchup, here's Part 2 of my scroll saw build.


----------



## Bagtown

Looks good William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

About bloody time William, what happened?, couldn't find your way here to where your friends hang out?
You lack of attendance has been noted and most of us are miffed because we have been dropped for a frigin wood project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What can I say Rex?
You know how it is. When I'm able, my heaven is in my shop.

I do apologize though. I haven't been on as much lately. I do not know what has been causing it, but I've been feeling sluggish lately. I am staying tired too much. If I get still for too long, I get sleepy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pecan, walnut and oak are much prettier than you too Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Willliam, you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not thinking of trees right now Rex, just coffee. 
That's what I need. I need a tree that grows cups full of coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I'm taking lessons from you. I haven't built a regular project in a while. I'm having too much fun making tools.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you have to understand that we rely on your gibberish posts to increase our post count. Think about the position you are putting DY in, he was considering "fudging" the numbers to make up for you. You should be ashamed of yourself …...naughty boy.
Talking about sleep, even Ham has got himself into a nasty habit of rising very late recently while paving the way for Ms. J. At least he is a realist and doesn't think she walks on air, just stonework.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't talk jibberish. I've never studdied that language in my life. 
I know two languages. 
English, and sailor level cussing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I enjoyed the jokes you guys were telling a day or two ago. I feel left out when it comes to jokes around here though. I know tons of good jokes. Just none that I can tell on a site such as this one without getting booted off.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The lessons you say you learned from me have obviously done you no good. I really don't have to keep killing myself making projects as one of my projects (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36324) payments and royalties has kept me living high (very high) off the hog ever since and shows no sign of waning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been so wrapped up in this project that I haven't thought about much of anyhting else. If you want to know the truth, there is a reason I get that way sometimes. Sometimes when the pain starts getting to me, staying busy as much as possible is my way of coping.
I know. I'll post a photo here of my project in it's current state.


----------



## KTMM

Cherry Maple Sunday…..

Good news, just got home from yet another night of repairs for the good doctor. I think I'll have a $600+ gift card for Woodcraft or LeeValley in a couple weeks…..

Pfeil and Two Cherries, here I come….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: WE Jest. You are a really OK guy, but I will never admit it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I plan on making more money than you've ever made on that Rex. I'm going to go into production of wooden tools. I'll go before congress and make them outlaw tools that aren't made of wood because metal can hurt the tree's feelings. Then everyone will have to buy my tools. If it takes me years to get congress to pass the law, that's ok. I'll still sell millions of dollars worth from the publicity I'll get from being enough an ass to try and get congress to pass such an assinine law.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucus, Cherry's sound nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We won't admit how we feel about you either Rex.
We were brought up right and know it's not nice to talk about people with your mental state.

That bad joke makes me remember.
Have you ever seen a retard argue with another retard?
It's funny as hell.

*YOU RENARD!!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't wait to see what you get this time KTMM.
When you make an order like that, I feel like it's Christmas!
Then I remember that all that cool stuff I'm looking at belings to someone else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How can you tell you're a REAL wood worker?
When you realize that itch around your gonads is not heat or rash. It's just saw dust.


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, but you keep getting pretty good hand me downs when I get to upgrade…...


----------



## superdav721

I popped in to check on the lunatics. Yall all all here. Now off to my movie. I check on the project before going to bed.


----------



## KTMM

I may upgrade from my current bench chisels to something a bit harder. Considering that oak workbench rolled and snapped the bevels on the Narex set a couple of times already….

Then again I did sell off that set of four Hirsch chisels a while back. I couldn't hit them back then, but now I know where the quality is and wouldn't mind beating the crap out of them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well William, I have you beat. I'm going to have a TV ad offering my un-circulated pristine condition nickle scantily clad in 99.99% pure Wood. The offer is going to be so good that that there will be a strict restriction that there can only be sold 5 per household. They come with a certificate of authenticity from the Fine Print Mint and a small bag of sawdust said to be from some old cherry tree some historical dude cut down and got balled out for. All for $19.95 (plus S&H of course)...........................................................................................................................................But Wait….......................................................if they call in the next 10 seconds, I'll double the S&H.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk, since you got the Narex, I've read complaints about them from other people. 
have they changed the steele they were using. I used to hear they were supposed to be good chisels.

By the way, I was joking.
Thanks to you, I have a lot in my shop that I probably wouldn't otherwise have at this point.
Bigger band saw.
Table saw.
Good chisels
Floor model drill press.
Quality oil stones.
I know I'm probably forgetting five or six more things.


----------



## KTMM

And it shall be noted in time, that's when two idiots met…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We don't take wooden nickels Rex.

I got an idea that this current generation needs and can make us a bundle.
Let's being back sea monkeys.

Am I the only idiot on this thread that, as a small child, saved his change to order sea monkeys off of the back of the comic book. Then when they came I was sure I could see them all in that bowl of water with a magnifying glass.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nevermind.
I googled it.
They still sell them.

Oh well, Rex.
You can get back to minting those wooden nickels now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, we have just got to get that Pet Rock thing going again, a whole new generation to take.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey we could do a variant: a Pet Plank


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey! 
Board strecthers.
Now that is an old idea with marketing potential!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk,
That last response made me remember the first item I got from you, the lathe. That is how I met you and was introduced to Lumberjocks.


----------



## KTMM

You could call it " I'm Board"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We'll market those board stretchers as simply Wood Strectcher. That'll being in sales from all walks of life.

Here's the latest technology in strecthing your wood.
Stretch it morning, noon and night.
It'll just keep getting longer and longer until it's as long as you like.
Guaranteed to strecth even the smallest wood to unimaginable sizes.

Of course, we need to keep the fine print at the bottom explaining that we are talking about ACTUAL wood so small that noone can read it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, and if we soak the board in a mixture of viagra and Boost it will be good for older wood to grow straight and fast.


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys found a whole lot of words to say a whole lot of NOTHING!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My question is; Where is MARTY???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I apologize, as I don't have time to look at your progress on the scroll saw. I must return to working on a proposal for a property maintenance contract. Been working on it for a total of 6 hours so far.
Make sure to talk about *WOOD*, atleast once in a while!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOX…..show yourself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex it was a live oak


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, figures. Wonder how many acorns it will have?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont know he was a big wood pecker


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No I won't say any more Eddie 
Well boys and girls, fellow human beings, and William, it is time for my beddy bye's meds to be taken with Baileys laced coffee, 3 doughnuts, a bag of chips, chicken fried steak, a loaded baked potato and a bowls of sheep's eyeballs. If my meds don't stay down with lot on top of that, then I have a problem.
We still have the problem of the lost box to resolve, but tomorrow is another day. Night All


----------



## superdav721

Hey, IM BACK ! Did ya miss me?
No. OK I am gone again.
BYE!


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure Super, post & run!!!

I need to go to sleep. 6:00am comes waaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooo early!!!

*WOOD*

NYTOL.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

5:30 for me! nighty night


----------



## HamS

Morning Coffeeis on.

Iam busy though


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOD MORNING FELLOW LIMBERJERKS!!!

Well it's raining here. Coming down in buckets. I believe it is at least within twelve hours of being through though because my back has eased up some from yesterday.

Well let me get a cup of joe and I'll come back around.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Stumpy Nubbers!

Business first…our stats this morning are…

Hand Planes = 12,244 posts averaging 32.5 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,686 posts averaging 50.6 posts per day (an increase of 0.4 posts per day since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,558 or about 252 days (24 Dec 12) for a decrease of about 9 days.


----------



## DamnYankee

Intercept predictions (in sequence) are

7 Jun 12 DYankee
8 Jun 12 Hydrohillbilly 
6 Jul 12 geoscann
29 Jul 12 Bagtown
"end of july" (whaterver the heck that means) Stumpy Nubs
17 Sep 12 superdav721
31 Oct 12 DIYaholic 
6 Nov 12 Rex
28 Nov 13 patron


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Yank.
My prediction is "sometime in the future".


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I think you're a sure-in to win.


----------



## superdav721

*Ask the Great Carnac*
http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x802iz
Johnny Carson as "Carnac" from 1974!! _by videohollic_


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning to all and sundry.
A little busy earlier, I'm on my 3rd infusion of German coffee now and almost have both eyes open.
I loved Johnny Carson, nobody has ever been better than him at the late night shows, his stuff is still as funny as H.


----------



## Bagtown

yawn, Good afternoon.

It's a beautiful day out there this afternoon kids. The sun is shinin, and the wind is blowin as ever here at the head of the Bay of Fundy. Highest tides in the world. The wind never stops here it seems, it does keep the blackfly and mosquito population down though.

Boy it's almost nice enough to bring the smoker out. I can almost smell the ribs…

William - No, you aren't the only dumb kid that saved your pennies to buy some Sea Monkeys. I did too. Never saw any monkeys, only a fishbowl full of dirty dish water.

Got a new spoon gouge from LV that I'm dying to try out. Maybe a walk in the woods and gather up some likely looking pieces of wood to convert to spoons and other exciting utensils.

Well, have a grand afternoon fellas.

Mike

WOOD!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there baggy, kinda slow around here today. I guess everyone is making sawdust somewhere.
We still have the Box mystery, Ham is busy leaving no stone unpaved and thankfully William has less pain and under the gun to finish his project.
The world is at peace (except for that Neil/Joe thread) and I'm off to the shop in a few minutes too.
Roll call is at 6 pm CST, I'll file a missing idiot report on Box, they may find him on another thread or should I say "out post" doing his evil impressions of Stumpy.


----------



## DS

I'm predicting "No intercept… ever".

I'm not being negative… I just think both threads will go on happily blathering about not much of anything, oblivious to the rest of the world around us. Eventually, someone will remember they have woodworking projects to do and lose interest.

What… someone had to take the other option.

I'm actually predicting a new thread will arise from the ashes and capture so much interest that both HPOYD and this thread will be eclipsed into oblivion. (Either that, or the world ends first-who am I to argue with a Mayan?)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS*- I think we all DO "realize we have woodworking projects to do" and we're doing them. Most of us have been posting photos, videos and links to those projects as proof that we don't just live on this thread, but that we have lives outside. We might be doing our share of "blathering" but we're also working with wood. This is where we come to unwind for a minute or two at a time. Nobody is sitting in front of their computer hitting the refresh button all day waiting for the next post. We do our thing, and when we're on our computers, we check in, read a comment, maybe make a comment.

I don't think another thread will spring up like you suggest. The reason this thread has been so successful is because it has become a small comunity. The HPOYD thread started with an interesting topic, but it stayed together because the regulars like to talk with each other. Same here. You all came because of a contest, but you didn't stay because you liked Blue Collar Woodworking. You stayed because you like each other's company.

Another thread will have to become a micro-community to do what we and the HPOYD thread has done. And while that may be possible, it can only overtake us if we lose interest in each other and go our separate ways. If that happens, it happens. But there is no reason it should.

It's fun to try and guess when we will overtake HPOYD, but I suspect none of us really care. That's not why we're here. They have their thing, we have ours, and it's nice for everyone. I hope they comment just as much as we do, because that means they are having a good time. And so are we.

I think it's a nice place.


----------



## DS

Stumps, I did not intend for anyone to take the comments personally. They were said with tongue firmly planted in cheek.

I read this thread nearly daily and am just as likely to be one doing the "blathering".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251: If you read this thread every day, you will be forgiven….....signed S.Nubs.


----------



## DS

Thanks Rex, er, Roger, er, S. Nubs


----------



## StumpyNubs

You forgot to note the smiley face at the end of my comment. Do we have to get the smiley face directory back out?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251. And if you decide to contribute to the thread on a regular basis, SD will seduce you with mouth and bowel watering gastronomical delights.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD's cooking talents are well documented and used in movie dialogs. Who can ever forget those immortal lines:
Hey there Sucka, make my touffe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning *stumpy*, and the rest of uall i like this thread and some others treads as well ,just a bunch of wood workers some time just shooting the breeze.i usely come in and check when im waiting for glue to dry or just wanting a break from the project im on.my computer is right here in the shop so its fun to just listen to you guys cut up.thanks *superdav* for the offer to help if needed on the hand planes,* william* thats looking like a awsome saw ,and* rex* always going to get a laugh .as with all of you guys im just a new kid on the block but u all have made me feel welcome and dont feel left out if i didnt mention everybody this is just some from with in the last day there r many and i type to slow to put all so thanks *stumpy* for the tread and the cotrbutions to this site as a whole.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You are most welcome here Eddie. I'm off to the shop, see y'all later.


----------



## DamnYankee

Aaahhhh Shhhhooooopppppp….oh how I've missed you with all this time in the Land of Oz.

Hhmmmmm….what next? I was going to make a DP and/or BS table but the dusy-one (stumpy) pointed out he will be doing one as part of the BCWWS, so I will wait for that.

I need to finish installing my year (+) old steal drawers and get them out of their stack in the garage but I need to wait on my woodworking funds to grow first.

I could make that pull-out spice rack I promissed the wife years ago…

hhhhhmmmmmmm…..choices choices.

WOOD


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- You will notice that I moved the drill press table up on the schedule just for you!


----------



## DamnYankee

Two weeks 'till DP table…ooohhh yeah baby!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Check it out.


----------



## DamnYankee

BTW - I do sit by my PC clicking on refresh to see who has posted on this thread….just saying


----------



## DS

Doesn't everybody? ;-D


----------



## patron

estaticaly !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too, i just wish i knew what all those text letters mean like i know im old and not up to date as my kids tell me, i know LOL,LMAO,AND BRB , thats it what is BTW yank i know your thinking stupid ass old man keep up but they need a book on these things:>)


----------



## DS

By The Way - BTW


----------



## patron

try this *eddie*

http://www.netlingo.com/acronyms.php


----------



## patron

BTSOOM


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David and DS book marked that one


----------



## geoscann

Heck patron using that site would be like try to learn Russian. why not just use good ole english. with a couple of Econs. crap i lost my list from stumpy o well lolllllll


----------



## superdav721

¿sʍoɥs ʌʇ ɹǝɥ ƃuıɥɔʇɐʍ sı ǝɟıʍ ǝɥʇ puɐ doɥs ǝɥʇ ʇı ʇǝƃ ʇuɐɔ ı uǝɥʍ op ı plnoʍ ǝslǝ ʇɐɥʍ ˙punoɹɐ ƃuıƃuɐɥ ǝʌɐɥ ǝʍ unɟ ǝɥʇ puɐ ǝɹǝɥ ʇı ǝʌol ı


----------



## geoscann

Show off


----------



## patron

that stuff is to far for me geo
never tried it
never will

i'm no geek

a better brand of idiot
so far i'm doing good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all you got to do is get a mirror.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello Digital Buddies,
I don't spend all my time reading, posting & hitting "refresh"on this here thread. Sometimes I'm looking at other threads or sleeping!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Life outside the "Stumpy Zone", what's that???


----------



## HamS

Sorry about this morning's post, I had to get the coffee on, but Miss J had some things she wanted to get done and who am I to argue with her? I usually don't mind anyway ;-)

My Rockler package was waiting when I got back from dad's and now I have to figure out what I want to make my first pocket hole project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I suggest making a "Work Station" (jig), for your Kreg pocket hole jig. I'd provide a link, but I am posting from my phone. Just do a search, here on LJs, many threads should show up. What kit did you get? I have the K4 master kit, I think.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's Part 3 of my scroll saw build for all who are interested.


----------



## geoscann

STUMPY have you ever had that just ran over feeling.

do any of you guys know were i can get a frog for a miller falls #4 plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
Have you looked around a nearby lake or pond???


----------



## geoscann

YES but the battery in my metal detector died.. jist my luck


----------



## DamnYankee

Frogs on planes usually upsets the passengers


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It's snakes on a plane that upsets people!


----------



## geoscann

YES DY but its better than snakes.


----------



## superdav721

Dear friends,
It is with the saddest heart that I pass on the following. Please join
me in remembering a great icon.

The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and
complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly-greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities
turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry
Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and
Cap'n Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours as long- time
friend, Aunt Jemima, delivered the eulogy, describing Doughboy as a man
who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in show
business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not
considered a very "smart" cookie, wasting much of his dough on
half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he-even
still, as a crusty old man-was considered a roll model for millions. 
Toward the end, it was thought he would rise again, but alas, he was no
tart.

Doughboy is survived by his wife, Play Dough; two children, John Dough
and Jane Dough; plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by
his elderly father, Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about twenty minutes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- You can get a frog off of another Miller Falls #4.


----------



## DIYaholic

Funny stuff SuperD.
~

~

~

I mean, SuperD is a little "funny", in many a way!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## geoscann

THATS funny stuff *SD*

*STUMPY * yes thats what i was asking if anybody has one or noes where i can get one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

superdav that was funny,Right down to the cook time i mean funeral time 3:50 at 20 min. just right for a good bisquet


----------



## superdav721

Geo is it a Miller falls #8?
There numbering was different.
http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm


----------



## KTMM

Geo, I have the frog you need, you're welcome to have it, just pay the shipping pm me for more info…..

And I feel insulted stumpy… I have to sit in front of a computer pressing f5 to keep up with this thread now, since my smart phone died, I'm unable to do it driving anymore…..

Dangit Dave, now why'd you go and post that….


----------



## superdav721

Lucas everybody don't know what f5 does


----------



## superdav721

i fixed it


----------



## KTMM

It refreshes the screen in most browsers…. nah.

I have a frog on a number 14 that I use for parts for my other 14 and number 9's


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

You will never leave the house drunk again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt know f5 would do that but im computer illiterate too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood pecker got a live oak

its got wood in it


----------



## geoscann

I will have to ck it tomorrow and i will get back with you KTMM thanks for the help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A blond walks into a store and points to a TV saying she wants to buy it.
The salesman says he doesn't sell to blondes.
The next day she walks in wearing a brunette wig and says she wants to buy the TV.
The salesman says he doesn't sell to blondes.
The third day she walks in wearing a red wig and says she wants to buy the same TV.
The salesman says he doesn't sell to blondes.
The fourth day she has died her hair brunette and walks in saying she wants to buy that TV.
The salesman says he doesn't sell to blondes.
She gets upset and wants to know, after wearing two different colored wigs, and dying her hair, just how in the world does he know she's a blonde.

.

Because that's a microwave.


----------



## superdav721

ba da *boom!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are crazy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A guy walking on a beach find a bottle and opens it. Out pops a genie.
The genie say, look man. I'm pooped. I've been stuck in that bottle for a thousand years. So I aint giveing you but one wish. You'd better make it a good one.
The guy thinks on this a bit. 
He finally decides and says he has always wanted to go to Hawaii but is afraid of flying or boats. So he wants the genie to put a bridge from the west coast out to hawaii so he can just drive over any time he wants.
The genie gets excited. What part of pooped did you not understand? Do you have any idea how big that is? The concrete and steele that would take? I can't just go poof and put a bridge like that up in my worn out state. Pick something else.
So the guy thinks.
I know. I want to know what makes a woman tick. Why does she do the things she does? What makes her think the way she thinks. I want to truly understand women.
The genie scratches his head and looks confused.
Do you want two lanes or four???


----------



## KTMM

Bloody index finger, time to stop carving…. Looks like I need to resharpen some tools… : (


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like everyone is gone, now that I'm here.

What's up with Marty?
Rex, is he mad at you?
Does he owe someone money?
Did he brake his typing finger?

Time to hit the "Pulse" button….................


----------



## Bagtown

Just up raidin' the fridge.
anything new?
It's 1:30 am and I'm wide awake. and gettin fatter.
c'mon internet, entertain me.


----------



## superdav721

Its 4:00 and I got to go get this tooth yanked out of my head. owwww


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends, the coffee is on and the day beckons. I think I am back on my regular routine now. I still have a big mess around my computin' chair, but at least I am sitting in it to do my LJin in the morning.

I got started last night on making a simple jig to support the curtain track for drilling. I had the idea that it is probably a sign that you have too much junk if you are spending more time making projects to store your junk than you are making more junk! I think that might become one of Ham's truisms.

Most of my truisms deal with computer programming. They really started out as Sadler Laws and dad wrote many of them. Some examples:

If a fact is stored in two places it will be different.
If you put it on paper it is obsolete as soon as it is printed.
The computer can only add or subtract, it really cannot divide so don't expect the division results to be right.
If a human can't compute something, how do you expect the machine to?

Now some of those ideas approach life through the lens of a mathematician. While the world is actually organised mathematically, we do not understand the chaos theory well eough to comprehend it so it does not look so organized. Most of us are well attuned to the concept of close enough, but there are those for whom that is a foreign concept. It is a really chore to be married to one of them.

Enough pontificating for one morning, I think it is time to lay some stone,


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning all y'all. Look like we've been busy posting if not actually making sawdust.

Well the morning stats are…

Hand Planes = 12,288 posts averaging 32.5 posts per day (no change from yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,758 posts averaging 50.7 posts per day (an increase of 0.5 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,530 posts or about 249 days (~22 Dec 2012) (3 days faster than yesterday)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted Stumpers.
Coffee is great, stomach is browling, birds are singing and the dogs are out for a crap.
What wonders will we all be seeing and doing today?


----------



## superdav721

I got to go to the dentist and open wide. I hate dentists.


----------



## DamnYankee

I am at work. Get to take my first War College test today.


----------



## superdav721

He would not pull it. It's abscessed. Heavy antibiotics and some other pills. 
I am going to the shop and will not be playing with anything that spins It will be hand tools only today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pliers are a hand tool…










*Wimp…*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You WANT to play with things that spin Super. Play with them very fast and loosely. Then maybe something will fly off, knock that tooth right out, and your troubles will be over.
I'll go to the dentist instead and you can stay at home. I hope they'll pull all of mine for me. 
I've needed to go get some seriously major dental work done for a long time. With no dental insurance though, I haven't had the money. The last three times I went to have teeth pulled, they broke off while they were pulling them. So there I was in the chair, faced with the decision of going home, knowing I'd be in more pain when the novacain wore off, or paying hundreds of dollars per tooth to have them surgically removed.

I know how those absesses feel though. I hope you feel better soon. Be sure to take those antibiotics just like you're supposed to. If you miss doses, it'll take longer to get the swelling, and pain, down. 
If it hurts too bad, a trick I use is to hold ice on the painful spot. When you first do it, it hurts like hell. If you can handle the pain though, in less than a minute, it'll go numb from the ice. After that, keep it cold. 
Another thing I do when I get tooth absesses is to boil the absess out with peroxide two or three times a day. Just don't swallow the peroxide, unless you want to be sitting on the toilet for extended periods of time. Rubbing alcohol or straight Dr. Tichenor's works too, but I don't usually recommend those to anybody.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am now doing the part of wood working that I hate the most.
Waiting on finish to dry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. Sorry about the tooth problem. An old remedy for toothache is to put a clove on it and hold it there and it will numb the tooth and area around it. Take antibiotics, and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate the dentist. I think it's because I had a bad one as a child. My dad snapped this photo of me getting a tooth pulled back then…










The dentist had a funny haircut and his assistant wasn't nearly as pretty as they usually are.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now days I avoid the dentist. I think I've gotten by just fine without one…










Everybody always asks me if I'm from England… I can't figure out why….


----------



## superdav721

Yall scaring me.
Thanks for the well wishes!
Right now I am feeling no pain. I decided all I could do in the shop was clean. Then a package came with 2 spoke shaves in it. So I fired up the worksharp and tormek. That was a blast. I am glad they spin slow. And don't have saw blades


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's your answer Stumpy.
The NHS in England does not cover dentists, so a lot of people don't want to pay for it. You will notice that a healthcare policy you have here does not cover dental, you have to have added insurance for that, and then it just usually covers 1/2 an extraction and 1/2 a crown.There is also a different attitude or mindset over there where they see all this "cosmetic" dentistry as vainess, and they are not into that and see it as squandering money that could be pot to better use. If you can talk and eat with what's in tour mouth, then it's OK. Some people's mouths here have had a fortune spent of them, but if that's what they want, that's OK too.
It is not a question of money with the, England has one of the highest money saving population in the world.
Adequate dental services are readily available in England and they can perform the full monty of treatments, but their patient list is small, and no dentist there lives like a movie star either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And for all you guys who are getting to retirement and SS, medicare does not cover dental.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry for your dental dilemma, Super.

Bags,
Up at 1:30am, are you still awake or are you now in a comma? I'll assume a comma, until otherwise notified.

Ham,
My Truism for the day; *Perfection is unobtainable, mediocrity is mundane, so I don't try/do anything and am always successful.*

Stumpy,
 Right back at ya!!!!

DY,
If you fail the test, will the world end as we know it???

Rex,
What did you do to make Marty mad at you???

William,
Great personal protection parable. RFLMAO!!!

I spent this sun drenched, 55* day upon the breezy shores of Lake Champlain. To the west, the Adirondack Mountains majestically filled the panorama. To the east was the awesome granduer of the Green Mountains. Of course I was sitting on a zero-turn mower or weilding a weed wacking string trimmer, so not alot of time to admire the scenery. However it was a grand day to be working outdoors.

That was my day. How was yours?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, Rex, it definately does not cover dental.
Or eyeglasses, or pretty much any other special needs like a $400 leg brace, without jumping through flaming hoops while juggling five live chickens.


----------



## DS

William, who needs a leg brace when you can get a free hoveround scooter?
They advertise all the time on TV that our tax dollars will buy you one FREE!
;-D


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some of us with mobility problems would rather walk than to ride around on a scooter.
I'm sorry if I sound rude there. I've went rounds with doctors who don't want me walking. I've raised hell with insurance companies who would rather give me a $5000 scooter than a $400 leg brace. I've given up and just keep doctoring up the brace I got as long as I'm able to walk. It is a source of pride for me that I'm able to walk. According to the doctors, I'm not supposed to be able to in my condition. If they had their way, I wouldn't be either. 
They can stick their motorized scooters up their ass. I may have a limp and I may be wearing my one good knee out as the doctors say I am. I walk though even though I've been told on two different occasions that I'd never walk again.

I'm sorry folks. That's the end of my rant.
Back to our regular scheduled program.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Please excuse me if this doesn't work. 
I have never done this before and am trying to figure it out.


----------



## superdav721

Holy cow William is a movie star! Welcome to stardom. I love it. Break a leg!
Post 7777
luck
luck 
luck
luck


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looks like Stumpy & SuperD have some new competition!!!!

Congrats on making sawdust with your shop made scroll saw!!!


----------



## DS

William: Sure, I'd feel the same way I suspect. It sure is strange sometimes what gets covered and what doesn't. 
I suppose I was being sarcastic about the scooter being "free" because I just finished writing another painfully large check to the gov't.

BTW - the scroll saw looks like a gem! Nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks fellas.
It is posted now as a project if you'd like to see the rest of the photos of the finished saw. I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This year I not only wrote the government a large check, I wrote it on a LARGE check… like those ones you get when you win a sweepstakes. It cost a fortune to mail, but it will be worth it when they open that sucker up and try to run it thorough their fancy machines.


----------



## DIYaholic

Funny one Stumpy.

I'm off to the "Foodie Friends" for dinner.
Later.


----------



## KTMM

Nice scrollsaw….. Well Dave, I blew my lid today. The guy you know was the recipient. I pointed to the opening of my cube and told him to get the hell out…..

He thought it was funny seeing as my face was fire engine red. I promptly knocked a wall out of the way so I could exit my cube and notified the bossman he better get that M*&$%^F out of my cube before I threw him out.

I think the hacking and coughing, mixed with the condescending attitude and the "I want to look good, so you do some work" mentality, mixed with a side of I think you're an idiot and I should have your job got to me just a little bit. Oh yeah, and the week of doing work he's had six months to finish….

I had to apologize to my boss, he was on the phone with a vendor…..

I should add, that those people that know me, know how much it takes to strike my temper, and I'm very slow to anger….


----------



## geoscann

HEY SD what was that link for the planes you gave me yesterday. I,d forget my head if it wasn,t sewed on.


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
Sounds like a frustrating day at work. I feel your pain. There has not been a day recently, that I have not been made to rethink my employment situation. I could go on & on & on….............


----------



## KTMM

Same here DIY. I'm 100% ready to get out of IT. I'm working on a plan and I have a goal to be out within a year, but it seems so far away and the monthly bills seem to be growing even though I'm paying…..


----------



## superdav721

http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm
There ya go Geo
Lucas you did it at the wrong time. I waited till he was standing on the top rung of a ladder. I walked past and struck the ladder hard. The look on his face, was do I pee now then die or die the pee.


----------



## geoscann

Thank you SD and i hope your tooth gets better i know how your feeling i have two of them that needs to come out.I would use some stumpy emocons but i lost that list too. what a day!!!!!!!

I have a # 14 plane according to the list its 14" long


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

An explanation of the thing that cause most problems that people have at work.

This is a story about four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody, and Nobody.

There was an important job to be done and Everybody was asked to do it. Everybody was sure Somebody would do it. Anybody could have done it, but Nobody did it.

Somebody got angry about that, because it was Everybody's job. Everybody thought Anybody could do it but Nobody realized that Everybody wouldn't do it.

It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody when Nobody did what Anybody could have done.


----------



## Bagtown

SD - I know your pain. I usually end up with a bottle of rum at 3am by myself. I don't drink it so much as take a swig and hold it around the offensive tooth. It numbs it for a few minutes. If that doesn't work, I got some real good meds for ya.

DIY - Was up pretty late with pain last night till about 4am. swinging between big pain and big meds. This like a damn rollercoaster. Made for a pretty crappy day today.

William - More power to you. I live in awe of patients like you who stand up (literally) for your rights and self.

Hammy - Great words to aspire to. Thanks.

Stumpy - Holy Crap Man. Where do you find the pictures? And I thought I had dentist issues. 

Well here's hopin' we all find a balance between the meds and the night air.

Mike

WOOD!


----------



## superdav721

WWW.stumpynubsgrusomepics.com


----------



## superdav721

I cant look at em they make my tooth hurt.


----------



## superdav721

I got my hands on these today









There is no square stick safe in the shop now!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You know I'm an idiot on hand tools Super, so don't laugh at me.
Please explain that top one.


----------



## Bagtown

Nephew dropped off some 4/4 and 8/4 rough sawn ash today.
He wants an 8 foot long bathroom vanity.

Hopefully something I can dig into and focus on.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Super, I always wanted one of those double ones.
Spokeshave is one of my favourite tools. Very satisfying to use.

mike


----------



## superdav721

Oh man its is the fo-shizzel of spoke shaves. There are two main kinds, a flat bottom and a round bottom. So with that one instead of putting one down and grabbing the other. You just move it over and you are ready to go. When you use a shave it will leave facets like on a diamond. The flat one is let aggressive on a round surface. You can also bring one side of the iron out a little more than the other. This allows you to have an aggressive side and a less aggressive side.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Super. I have never used a spokeshave. I don't know if I want to either. I recently bought my first hand plane and can't stand it that I can't afford more of those now. I don't know what I'd do if I started wanting spokeshaves too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And please don't use words like fo-shizzel. I get on my kids butts when they come in talking garbage like that and now you're doing it.


----------



## superdav721

Those were $12. One is a stanley.


----------



## Bagtown

It's a slippery slope William.
Although spokeshaves are a a damn sight cheaper than some of the handplanes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hi! My name is William. I am addicted to shop made tools.

Yes, I'm officially making a confession.
Now I want to build this. I know there is no way I could possibly afford it right now. We have a high school prom and graduation coming up. I want to build it so badly though that I have went back and read up on it and look at the photos only about four times a day lately.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The slope is less slippery when you can't afford to buy anything Bag.
Things are bad lately. After buying the bushings for my last project, I have been broke. 
I mean broke to the point that I needed a fifty cent hose clamp for the coupling between the motor and bottom arm on the scroll saw and I dug through my old car parts to find the right size clamp with a stripped out screw. Then I found a different clampe with the same size screw, but larger band. I then took that screw and put it in the right sized band, straightened that band and used my modified clamp.
I done all this because I couldn't afford a hose clamp.
So, ummmm, yea. Another hand plane or spokeshave is sort of out of the question at the moment.
Anybody want to buy some wood work?
Oh, nevermind. I forgot I was talking to a bunch of wood workers.


----------



## Bagtown

Matthias does have some awesome plans.
I've been tempted a couple of times but not sure I'd finish the project.
That being said, between you and Stumpy building some awesome shop built equipment, I might go for it one of these days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I built his 16" bandsaw. I don't know if you seen it. My project post is messed up for that one. Long story.


----------



## superdav721

I want an all wood toilet. That will get some attention when company comes over.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

know the feeling William my last of five are gone he joined the navy wanted to be a medic . it gets easier after they get thur all the school stuff .just cost to get them thur high school kept me broke too but it'll pass


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's funny.
This will be our fourth to graduate.
Then we still have three in elementary and one in Junior High. So I still have a WAAAAAYS to go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, some of this cottonwood smells like crap when you cut through some of the heart wood, so it'll make a great wood for a toilet.

Seriously though, that can be done actually. In one of my catalogues, I can order the chamber assembly, like on an adult potty chair. It is made for the purpose of building old style wooden chamber pot chairs. I have thought about building one. They have the plans for some, but they look pretty straightforward to do without a plan. There's one that caught my attention. It's a Louis some such number design. It's a combination chamber pot and dining chair. Can you believe people used the same chair to eat and crap?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William, I did watch the build on that bandsaw. It's a sweet one. That Matthias is a sharp cookie. And he's a canuck too. I watch his site on Mondays too. Always something interesting on there.

Damn. It's 12:30. Don't see much sleep in my immediate future. I wonder if she'll wake up if I go down to the shop and turn on the dust collector lol. Scrollsaw is pretty quiet though.


----------



## Bagtown

William - WOW. Eight children. My hat is off. We only had one and he and his wife just had their first daughter. So now I'm a Grandpa. I like it. The week she was born I went to a Deep Purple concert. MY Grandpa wouldn't have understood that one. lol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, I have seven boys and one girl. The girl is the one graduating this year. I love her to death, but she has given me more sleepless night through the years than all the boys combined.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know all about those sleepless nights Bag. I have spent plenty of nights in the shop when I was hurting too bad to sleep, but not so bad that I couldn't move around, some anyway. 
My wife always tells of the first time she remembers me going all night. My back was hurting so bad one night that I was just miserable lying in bed. I told her I was going to the shop. I was going to spent an hour, maybe two, laying out a couple of patterns for scroll saw portraits. 
I laid out a bear portrait and a wolf portrait. I got that done and prepared the material. Then I figured I'd make a few cuts before going home. Next thing I knew, I looked up, both portraits were cut, and the sun was coming up over the trees.

Unfortunately, I'm having a real bad one tonight. The pain sometimes moves through my back and down into my one good leg, as it is doing tonight. When that happens, I can't stand safely enough to go messing around things with spinning blades. If only I had some scroll saw portraits already laid out.


----------



## superdav721

I got 4 want one or two maybe? 2 are seniors this year. Prom this weekend, please shoot me now.


----------



## KTMM

I'll be on for a bit more, a little yahoo messenger and some work, but I'm about to head to the bed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william
*
lord have mercy on you eight all mine gave me sleepless nites, i knew how to tell if they were lying .their lips were moving, i read in a artical one time a lady raised eight kids one time and she said after they all passed thur those teenage years she came out ok only with a bad limp


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hell no Super. You seen what I just wrote about girls. And you got multiple girls.

So does KTMM.
I'm praying for the both of you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I know ya'll love your kids, but I love all the kids I DON"T have. I have never wanted children and to my knowledge I don't have any.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Too late for work KTMM. Put it down now. Pop open a beer (or stronger). Say the hell with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I make jokes Eddie, but actually, to me it's been easier having a large family.
See, when we started out there were only the little ones and all we had to depend on was each other. 
As we had more and they become more spread out in age, the older ones natually want to help and are very helpful with the little ones. So the larger family made it easier in a way.


----------



## KTMM

Just so we can keep this thread on track, I did work some more on my little whittling tonight. I also sharpened a few tools in a haphazardly manner from that giant patternmaker's set that I acquired on Ebay a few months back. Old Buck Brother's tools are actually very nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

To your knowledge DIY?
When you say it like that, you may have more than me out there.
Wouldn't it be a hoot if all, oh I don't know, twelve of them found out and came knocking on your door one day?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What you whittling KTMM?


----------



## Bagtown

William, I'm right there with you tonight. Left side of my face is paralyzed, but somethings dancing on all the nerves. Sometimes feels like someones trying to sever the left side of my skull away with a dull butterknife.

Dave_ Good Luck. It'll all be worth it. On Monday. . . lol All I got to say to people that still have kids at home is, Enjoy it while you can, cause when they're all gone you won't know what to do with yourself. It's been 6 or 7 years since ours went away to Royal Military College and my wife and I still aren't sure what we're supposed to be doing with ourselves. I spent every minute I could with him while he was growing up. I was a scout leader for 10 or 12 years. Our house was where the kids all came to hang out. So if you're pulling your hair out because your kids are driving you up the wall. . .it could be worse. . .they might be moved out.

My gosh, these pills sure do make me chatty lol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, by the way KTMM, I done something yesterday I forgot to tell you about. 
Billy, the twenty year old son, came over to the shop after they got rained out of work. 
He was generally getting on my nerves.
The table moved while I was trying to do something and when I looked over, he was leaning on your saw.
I've only told him like fifty times to stay off of it. It wasn't hurting it, but it just bugs me. Tools aren't lean-tos.
So anyway, I made him help me. I took it down and put it in my front room, where I have all my finished work at.
I also told him the next time I catch anyone touching that saw I was going to see how well it cuts skin and bones.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the funny part about all my jokes about the kids Bag. 
Ever since our last one got out of diapers, my wife and I have missed having babies around. You gotta realize, most of our married life we've spent with babies in the house. It feels funny when they all go to school and there's no kids around. It's too quite.
I keep telling the oldest one that he needs to hurry up and bring home some grandchildren.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

joking a side i love kids but they are a handful.
*DYI*

there aint one in the woodpile somewhere on a lost stary nite is there


----------



## Bagtown

Being a Grandaddy is waaay better. I was hurtin this afternoon and went to visit my grandaughter, sat in the rocker and had a hour long conversation with a two month old. It's the best meds yet.


----------



## KTMM

I really need to come and get that saw. I guess Sunday is a good candidate, since Friday night and Saturday night my wife has a family reunion. Saturday morning I get to go with my wife, mother in law, and the wife's ex-husband to meet with a psychiatrist that assures us that the oldest child doesn't have ADD, isn't stupid, but lacks motivation…..

Too bad the USA has such stringent child labor laws….

One week in a cull cattle processing factory and I'm sure she'd be ready to do her school work and pay attention…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Congrats William. It's 1:00AM here and you just got your shiny TOP # BADGE on your scrollsaw build. Pretty impressive, only been up for a five hours.


----------



## Bagtown

That's a tough one Krunk. There's no easy answers for that stuff.


----------



## Bagtown

Boy when Ham gets up and puts on the coffee I hope he's happy with all the work we did here on the night shift. lol.

*
WOOD*


----------



## KTMM

Oh yeah, I was a slacker in school. It was mostly due to pain meds I had to take for arthritis though. Nine to ten darvocets a day for pain when you're in high school doesn't make a very productive individual in school…... I think all of my textbooks those years had water damage from all the drool I left in them…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've told you Krunk, it'll be here till whenever you're ready for it. However, even if you aren't ready to come get it, I'd love the company. I haven't had anyone visit the shop since Chips was in town a few weeks ago, and he couldn't stay but a few minutes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh yes, child labor laws. I forgot what those were. My first paying job I was thirteen and hoed cotton from can till can't for eight dollars a day.
These days, they'd probably call that child abuse.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Bags *and* William* ill be up a while my sleeping hours are messed up right now work in the shop till 3r 4 then sleep till noon thats not good, you are both right my last one left the nest last month it quite around here now have to adjust to it use to all the racket they made. to me the best part of the day is the morning time. i pray that you both get some relief. pain is something that hard to out run.


----------



## superdav721

Pawpaw n Logan


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Bagtown

What you building in the shop at 3 in the morning Eddie?


----------



## Bagtown

Awesome pics Dave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads on the badge it didnt take long just a few hours


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just pray for tolerable pain. I don't remember the last time I was pain free. I have bad days and good days. 
On good days I hurt, but not too bad to function. On bad days I go from my bed to the wheel chair and stay in the wheel chair until I go back to bed.

It's only eleven here. It's at least an hour or two before I normally go to bed. I have found that it doesn't do me any good to go to bed early when I feel as bad as I do tonight. I'll just be up again in about two hours anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You've moved up the charts to #3. *Congrats!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Thanks, that boy is my world. I want o teach him everything. He will be a MAN.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk, we had real good motivation when I was a kid to do our work. Belts were an attention getter that kept you very well motivated.


----------



## KTMM

Oh I don't tend to have those aches and pains these days. Pain meds tend to be a temporary fix for a permanent problem in my case. I'm a tougher man for the trials offered by such things and I'm a better man for it. I was drinking two pots of coffee a day by the time I was 17 as a result. I keep it under two cups these days because of migraines and overall grouchiness though.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Randy have you finished your Google mapping, topo bush planting, paint by the numbers?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, I want grandkids so I can load them up on Coca-Cola and chocolate and send them home to their parents. I figure if they only have one or two kids, with enough sugar, they can still get a taste of what me and Lisa went through when all eight of them were still at home.


----------



## Bagtown

I know exactly what you mean Dave. Except I got a girl. She's gonna be one hell of a carpenter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Krunk, how do you cope with only two cups of coffee? I have a two pot minimum before noon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY gave up on the google mapping and decided to go at the the Crayola way.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Got as much done as needed. We submitted a bid/proposal for the proprty maintenance contract yesterday. It's a hurry up & wait situation. Waiting on the condo board to make a decision. If/when we get the contract, I'll have more mapping to do. It's a large property, there are 16 units with 4 condos in each.


----------



## Bagtown

Think I'll put the kettle on.
Anyone for a cuppa tea?
I know, I know. Everyone's a coffee drinker here. I drink coffee too but have had to cut back due to the shakes lol. We own a cafe and I can get as caffeinated as I want on same damn good coffee but for now I'm sticking to tea. Matter of fact we're so spoiled we don't have a coffee pot in the house anymore. We want a coffee? we have to drive in to town to the cafe. These days I'm nervous to step foot in there, seems everytime I turn around I got to fix an espresso machine or a ice machine or who knows what.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

**Bags
*
just a table top for my band saw and a circle cutting jig. i want to try to build one of those butcher blocks that patron made a while back and he use a circle jig to do it ,it take me a while got to get off this computer some time i wish i was more like William i dont know how you do that as fast as you do its admirable. want to make a few of them for christmas gifts i know its a long ways off but im still new and slow anyway. still in this learning curve

*dave
*
beautiful kids


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for a "Union Break", BRB…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm bass ackwards Bag. 
I can finish off a pot of coffee, go lay down, and sleep fine.
I can drink one glass of ice tea and I'll be up all night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, it amazes me that everyone here always brags about how fast I am. I always feel I am not making progress as fast as I'd like. I take too many breaks. I wonder what ya'll would have said back in the day when I was in good health.


----------



## superdav721

thanks eddie.


----------



## Bagtown

It's called work ethic William, and it's getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Large circle cutting jig for circles up to four foot. Found the design in an old ShopNotes magazine.









Small circle cutting jig. Just an idea I had while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well my work ethic is calling. The coffee brewer is set, the alarm is set for 6:00am and my eyes are getting heavy. It is time to bid you all a good night.
Adios Amigos.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~```````


----------



## Bagtown

Night DIY.

DAMNIT!!!
I keep forgetting that I have to use a straw to drink anything.
I just poured hot tea out of my mouth and down my front.
Good thing the wife is in bed, I'd just be impressing the heck out of her by now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william has that. it seen most wood worker do. not all but ive looked at y'all stuff and think that work ethic is shown in your work .im still new so its ok to be slow just a little fearful of some of the power tools to get much faster


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite DUI i mean DIY

wood wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

BAGS

she would still love you she didnt marry you for your good looks


----------



## Bagtown

*HEY STUMPY* - I was thinking about your new jig contest. I don't have any pictures (we weren't allowed to take any), but about 20 years ago I designed jigs and fixtures at a company that was contracted to make the knuckle joints on the arm that's up on the International Space Station. Now there were some tolerances. We had one part that started out as a huge forging. It was machined down to a tall thin wall tube and had tolerances in some places of +0.0003" -0.0000" When we took the first one to the QA lab everyone gathered around and wanted to see what it measured on the CMM. The guy started measuring and it was out 0.007" We were devastated. These parts machined down and stress relieved through heat treating in 5 or 6 stages. A LOT of time and material was invested here. The next morning the fingerpointing started. It was the lathe departments fault, it was the milling departments fault, It was the tool designers (me) fault, It was the handwork departments fault. Then along about the second day, one of the old fellas who had stayed out of everything to this point walked into the meeting we were having about the issue. HE said just leave it in the QA Lab (temperature and humidity controlled) on the CMM's (Coordinate Measuring Machine) granite table (about 18" thick granite) for 2 or 3 days and lock the door. and when it's time to inspect it, only the inspector would be allowed in. All the pointy headed fellows at the table agreed after a while that it might be worth a try. . . So a couple of days later, the inspector went in the lab and closed the door. He started measuring. It took the best part of 7 or 8 hours. The part was dead on. We all breathed a little easier.
Turned out the body heat of everyone in the room affected the parts enough to put them out of tolerance.
Wish I had some of those fixtures and jigs to enter today lol.

Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, a lot of people forget that metal expands and contracts with different temperatures just like a lot of materials, just like wood.
I done mechanic work for thirteen years. People never could understand why I would never check and gap piston rings early in the morning or when it was too cool before I heated the shop. If I had've, the tolerances would've been looser at higher temperatures.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been thinking hard on this jig contest. I'm coming up empty. Maybe I'll think of something before the deadline.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie, You're right there.
When I met her she worked on the base in the same office as my Dad. He was a Chief Petty Officer 1st class (in the navy that's right beside God on the org chart). I told her "you see that old guy in there? that's what I'm gonna look like." She married me anyhow.


----------



## Bagtown

I been bending my brain trying to come up with something original and amazing for the jig contest too. But I'm coming up empty too. I think the best jigs dawn on you in the middle of a project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bag.
Don't know if you didn't say or if my memory is causing me problems again.
Why are you having to drink through a straw?


----------



## Bagtown

Bells Palsy.
My second time in a year.
Left side of my face is paralyzed, and getting pretty droopy.
I have to tape my left eye shut when I sleep.

I looked up some stats and they said the chance of getting this a second time was 4-7%
I guess I'm above average.lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear that. I don't know much about the condition, but that sounds terrible.
Speaking of sleep, I'm going to have to try and get some.
I gotta get up early in the morning andget these youngins on the school bus.
If I get up later I'll check in and see if anything is stirring.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*BAGS*

just picking . i posted the table top for my band saw and one of the pictures has me in it the one with the dirty hat LOL im not a keeper i dont think .Thats why my last wife went to get some cheeze burger a few years ago and didnt come back.hurt my feeling to i love my cheeze burgers


----------



## Bagtown

night now. Hope you can get some sleep.
It's after 2:30 here and I'm on the fence . . . take more pills or don't.
I don't like taking them cause they make me loopy and I don't sleep so much, but if I don't take them the pain near rips me up by times.
I'll probably not take anymore and stay up till exhaustion takes over.


----------



## Bagtown

gee, Cheeseburgers are the best. Hope she didn't ruin em for you


----------



## Bagtown

Three O'Clock and all's welllllll . . . . . .


----------



## Bagtown

Four o'clock and it's pretty lonely here.
Only thing on the tv is Coronation Street.
aaaaauuuuuuuugggghhhhh


----------



## HamS

Wow, you guys were on a roll last night.

The coffee is on gents and it is pretty tasty. All the talk of young uns made me want ot chime in at one point or another and it is a good thing there was so much to read so my comment might be tempered by at least a little time to think it through. I raised two boys and now that they are men it is time for them to get the *($(*^%^*Q%*Q% out of my house and stand on their own two feet.

I want to have the time to go to the shop and work out some of these frustrations but there is floor to be laid and 40 trees came in the mail yesterday that need to be planted, and I have this and that and the other.

These challenges too shall pass. I need to carve out a block of time to do sharpen my new chisels and plane irons and then to clean up a bit, but I am not making much progress with that finding time task.

LAter Gentlemen, it will be a great day!


----------



## superdav721

Daves is here, a bit groggy, I have to eat something before I take this horse pill of an antibiotic. I don't eat in the morning. Maybee I'll wait till lunch. 
I feel like I was out with the boys at the pub drinking all night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now Super, there you go putting off taking your meds on time already. You won't get better that way. 
By the way, eating doesn't mean a full course meal. I often take mine with just a half a slice of toast when the wife is insisting on I eat with them. I usually take them on an empty stomach. I haven't had too many problems doing that. Coffee is food I think.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry I left you high and dry last night Bags.
Believe it or not, when I dozed off I actually slept all night. That's a rarity.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all.

I hope nobody is hurting to bad today, physically, emotionally or financially

Today's stats are

Hand Planes = 12,345 posts averaging 32.6 posts per day (an increase of 0.1 from yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 7,884 posts averaging 51.2 posts per day (an increase of 0.5 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,461 posts or about 240 days (~14 Dec 2012) (8 days faster than yesterday)


----------



## DamnYankee

I've got my jig ready.

After reading through some of last nights posts I am reminded to be thankful that the only pain I suffer is self-inflicted (physical training for work, too much DIY - no I don't mean Randy -etc), that I have too very wonderful daughters and not to bitch too much when I have to work 12 days in a row.

I am home today, or at least this morning, with my oldest who twisted/sprained her ankle at track practice yesterday (she throws shot put and discus) and I have to take her to the doctor to get it checked out in a little while. I will probably then take her to school and me to work.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning all stumpers I stayed at Alexandria airport till after 10;30 last night but finally got my dad off a plane he missed his flight from Houston, havent seen him in ten years so it was worth the wait Sd im going to a crawfish boil in Baton Rouge today,and im getting paid to do it…........I hate that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning veritable Stumpoids.
Ah…..the coffee.
Actually got to the shop yesterday to cut some pieces for Sandra's shelves and I was helping her in the evening.
The Box mystery continues. I have filed a missing person report and they have put out a beige alert.
William, you did a great job on that saw, very creative.
Poor old Bags, all alone through the night sipping tea through a straw and Super Tooth Dave with his molar mission, and all the pain from every direction, I took a Vicodin in sympathy.


----------



## geoscann

Morning everyone thats includes you stumper

a liter of diet dew and a pain pill for my teeth


----------



## Bagtown

Morning kids,
Off to see the Doc, this is way outta hand, maybe some new pills are in order.
No brainstorms for a jig yet.


----------



## superdav721

Russel I am not responding to that. 
~
~

~
~

~
~

~
~

~
~

~
~

~
~

Yes I am, Oh you lucky dog. Pinchin tail and sukin head. Yumm yumm, get you sum.

Have fun!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pluck em. Shuck em. And suck em.
Ya'll are making me hungry for crawfish.


----------



## DS

Good day gents…

Has anyone else been seeing the snarky t-shirts ads on the side bar?

I picked up a few quips from there that made me laugh. (yes, out loud.)

"Last thing I want to do is hurt you, but it is still on the list." 
"I have not yet begun to procrastinate" 
"Everything is easier said than done… except for talking. That is about the same."


----------



## KTMM

I don't see ads….. Adblock plus extension for Firefox. I did load this page on a computer at work and caught a glimpse of the ads…..

Lumberjocks is starting to look like one of those old geocities pages…...

http://www.geddem.com/2009/11/19/yahoo-killed-geocities-and-our-memories/


----------



## DS

Geez, when I re-read my own post, it sounded like I was shilling for the T-shirt company. I assure you I am not.
Just thought they were funny.


----------



## Bagtown

Never had crawfish before.
They look pretty interesting.
Asked the wife to pick up some babybacks for the weekend.
Think it's getting nice enough out to bring the smoker out of the basedment


----------



## Bagtown

Went to the Doc today.
Now we're getting serious.
Straight morphine.
Haven't felt this relaxed in a long time.


----------



## DS

Phoenix is expecting 102 degrees by this Saturday. (The first triple digit temps of the year)
...but it's a dry heat.

Not complaining. I'm actually excited to spend time in the pool again.
I've been working the back yard since last June and it has gone from raw dirt to a near Eden.
It'll be good to start enjoying the fruits of that labor.


----------



## Bagtown

102? wow.
It's about 12 celsius out there today.
I'm just hoping the snow is gone till November now.

I could use some 102 degree weather right about now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi all just got up not long ago stayed up late again.

*Bags 

agglad you got some relief for it pain just hard to do anything while dealing with it

William 

a good nite sleep its been awhile know that felt good

being here in Louisiana got to love those craw fish dont drink beer but when it comes to craw fish i get me a designated driver and cold beer and craw fish going to get some now you guys made me hungry


DS 
*


you got some beautiful builds was looking at home page im got some irish and do a little studying on the histroy of em and others that quote you have about hard work is great one it was by Sir James Matthew Barrie, 1st Baronet, OM (9 May 1860 - 19 June 1937) was a Scottish author and dramatist, best remembered today as the creator of Peter Pan.

*Russel*

love that baton rouge have a save stay and trip

got thur with my top for my band saw and fence got it posted the ugly guy with the dirty hat is me just to put a face on the name turn out ok just needed a little more top than the 14 that came with it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't notice the ads in the sidebar.
What HAS been bugging the hell out of me lately are those two white business card sized boxes over a lot of posts. They are white and usually blocking part of the text I'm trying to read. There's been a lot of complaints about it lately from different member. The last I heard, they were waiting on Martin to come back from vacation to do something about it. Supposedly it's some bad script crap from facebook.


----------



## Bagtown

I use the adblocker on Firefox.
The ads never used to bother me, but now it's such a clean page without them.


----------



## Bagtown

William - I've done some portraits a lot of years ago on the scrolsaw. I used to sit and trace and erase and do it by hand. Do you use software?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, when you said you were in Louisiana I went and checked to realize you're in Monroe. We lived in West Monroe for about a year when I was a young teenager. I know the area well.

Bags,
You need to come on down next year and let us show you the great time you can have at a crawfish boil.
























We could also introduce you to true river caught catfish.








And snagging spoonbill.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags,
I usually buy my patterns. They are of better quality than what my limited abilities let me do. When I do design my own though, I do most of the work in a program called Inkscape. I get them close to finished, print them out, finish up any problem areas by hand. Then I usually scan them for future reference. If I want to go smaller or larger I use a program called GIMP for that. GIMP is a vector based program that doesn't cause as much distortion as other's I've used.


----------



## Bagtown

When is crawfish season?
Lobster season rotates along the coast here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William*

actually i live in west Monroe but your the fist to know its not Monroe just always say Monroe it at least on the map i live in bacawmville out by the paper mill,small world


i got to go eat now that just looks like good eating and fun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Bags*

around the warm months down here there perrty plentiful you can go get a mess with just a few nets and some old chicken part for bait. they are too high to buy till after Mardi Gras new orleans buy up just about all they can get but after marti gras they come down to a reasonable price


----------



## DS

eddie: Thanks for the compliments… and the reference. 
If I remember correctly, James Matthew Barrie said something like, "Nothing is truly hard work unless you'd rather be doing something else." 
At least that's what I can recall of it. Mine is a variation on that theme.

EDIT: Heheh I guess it's been a while since I've read my own homepage… I said exactly that same thing. Thanks eddie, I'll be able to attribute that to him properly now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie,
When we moved back to vicksburg, MS, the school hear had problems getting my records from the school in West Monroe. One day they called me to the office and I noticed that the envelope they'd been sending siad Monroe on it. When I pointed it out, the pirncipal asked me who ever heard of putting "West" in front of a city's name. He told me we have a west side of Vicksburg too, but that we didn't label it as such when mailing something there. I think he was a little embarrassed when I told him that Monroe and West Monroe are two different town names. There are seperated by Ouachita River. 
Of course I was a [email protected]$$ and commented that I couldn't believe a school principal didn't know that.


----------



## DS

William: that's a lot of crawfish… (around these parts we call 'em crawdads… don't know why.) And those catfish… oh my.

And yes, we have catfish and crawdads in Arizona - home of the largest contiguous ponderosa pine forest in the world. (My apologies in advance for the Chamber of Commerce plug.)


----------



## Bagtown

I'd love to visit Arizona someday.
I'd like to visit down south too.

Well DS if we're pushing our hometowns….. Here's mine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tom-A-to, to-ma-to, Crawfish, crawdad, I aint had them. Same for catfish, can't say I have ingested any.
Lobster is great, but very labor intensive to eat. I only eat lobster in a resaurant that cracks if for me. Yeah, I'm lazy!!!

Now King Crab Legs are awesome!!!!

The only pain I am experiencing today is knowing that I have to work tomorrow!!! Hope others are well medicated and pain free!!! *If you are well medicated, avoid sharp spinning things!!!*

Time to watch the news, cook dinner & then watch my favorite game show, Jeopardy!!!

TTFN.


----------



## Bagtown

Good advice DIY.
Nowhere's near the sharp spinning things today.
I don't feel to sharp either. But I bet I'm out by 9:00 tonight


----------



## superdav721

I am inches away from getting my HARLEY! I hope it goes well.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Luck Dave.
Nice time of year to hit the road.


----------



## superdav721

I dont want to get my hopes up. But I have wanted a Harley for more than 20 years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*bags*

thats a lot of snow up there.way back before i retired they would select seven people once a year to attend Harvard for six week for a special class on labor history,all expenses paid too stayed at the Parker house inn i loved it.every day i would go to this cafe and eat lobster i told the cook there that was the biggest crawfish i had ever seen .man they were good and clam chowder i ate almost every day.they dont have clam chowder down here like that was i've tried all the can ones just aint the same.on the plane ride up there i was sitting by a lady from that area and told her i hope it snows while im there not seeing that much of it down here ,she said i was a sick individual and dont wish for it.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie - Canned chowders not a big seller around here.
The lady on the plane was right BTW


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's all lobsters are in my opinion, is huge crawfish, and I proved it.
I female friend I had once upon a time when I lived in Atlanta (before my marriage) wanted lobster. She went somewhere and came home with this basket with two large, live, lobsters in it. She wanted me to cook them since she didn't know how. Hell, I'd never cooked any either. I had some Zatarans crawfish boil seasoning in the cabinet though.
You know what I did.
Yes, cooked right, lobsters make for a helluva good tasting giant crawfish.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

always wonder if zatarans would work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wasn't but one way to find out Eddie.
I'm a pretty good cook. At least my wife and kids tell me so.
I think the reason my kids think that though is because I make different things. I take chances in the kitchen. 
My wife, don't get me wrong, she is a wonderful cook. She sticks with what she knows though and refuses to do anything different. She has a fit if I recommend adding some new ingredient to something she is cooking. Me, on the other hand, I'll try anything once.
Sometimes this creates some fantastic tasting dishes.
Sometimes, not so much.

I found a cookbook once in a box of stuff I bought at an auction. It had some pretty interesting sounding recipes in it.
One that caught my attention was some kind of pizza roll thing. My kids love pizza and I wanted to try it. So I went to the store and got all the ingredients for the recipe. I went home and worked hard at making that thing. Boy did it look delicous. It had sauce and cheese running out the ends. The breading around it baked up nice and golden brown. We couldn't wait to sink our teeth into that thing.
It was TERRIBLE.
I was the first to take a bite and just about spit it in the face of my kid sitting across the table. I don't condone spitting food at the table, but I needed to get that nasty crap out of my mouth FAST.
So there we sit, looking at all the food I'd wasted on this recipe while my wife got on the phone with Dominos so we could have something to eat that night.
I tried feeding it to the dog. I had a dog who would eat anything. So at least it wouldn't be a total waste. 
My dog turned it's nose up at it. That mangy mutt acted like she was mad at me for three days afterwards for trying to get her to eat that crap.

I'm sorry. I just thought of one of my worst failures in cooking and thought ya'll'd like to hear about it. I'll quit rambling now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Somebody go get Boxcarmarty and drag him back in here. He's been off blabbering all over LJ's but hasn't bothered to stop in and see us in almost 2 weeks!

http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty


----------



## Bagtown

ooooooooo…..
Marty's gonna get it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ooooooooooooooooooooo…........
*Bags*

William and i both got in the top three with our projects 
two of *Stumpys* yahoos at the same time he should be proud * *

*DYI* been getting out in the streets too going to tell on him too* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dave must have got his bike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## DS

The only thing missing from that sign is the pool of vomit… :-D


----------



## DS

I wonder whose yard that is in?


----------



## DS

The guy's wife is a very accomplished signmaker…


----------



## DIYaholic

There is one of them signs just down the street from my house.

Hmmmmm…....is someone trying to tell me something????


----------



## superdav721

No bike. Dinner ,feed animals ,take bath and send wife to go get special over the shoulder boulder holders for two daughters backless prom dresses. I draw the line at bra shopping for daughters. nope I am not doing that.
Bike is in the hands of my banker and the good lord. So if I get told no it wasn't meant to be.
I road it today.
That hooked me. With a barb.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
Nothing like wanting something and having so close, but….......

I feel your pain. Hope all goes well & you get your Harley!

Of course, I don't feel your pain regarding "shopping" for the daughters, that is a self inflicted wound. Lol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I spent some time in the former Soviet Union a few years back. That sign would have been right at home over there. I had an apartment in Riga that was about three blocks from the trolley stop. I had to step over and around several passed out drunks every time I passed through there. But the conscious ones were worse. They would be sitting along the sidewalk yelling in Russian at each other and anyone who passed by demanding money and smokes. God help you if they found out you were a "rich American"...

I have several times seen a man pass out, collapse to the ground in the dead of winter, and all passersby do is go through his pockets. It's so normal it doesn't even faze anyone anymore. I've shared benches at bus stops with people so drunk they can't find their mouths and pour it all over themselves. I've seen people piss themselves, and worse, right in public with absolutely no comprehension of what they were doing. People fall over in front of cars and get killed, people pass out in the snow and freeze to death… a large portion of the population is drunk all day long.

Here's a very typical sight, any time of day…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy*

sure you were not in New Orleans


----------



## geoscann

SOUNDs like jefferson ave. in saginaw mi.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Answer the door!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, how I yearn for the carefree college years of old. If only i could remember them!!!


----------



## geoscann

WELL hello box everybodys been worried about ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
Where have you been? I've lost a lot of sleep worrying about you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening geo, I've been worried about me too….


----------



## boxcarmarty

You didn't loose it randy, I've been sleeping for you


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for letting me know. I feel so much more rested & refreshed now!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy took all of the maps to LJU, so I've been wondering the halls trying to find my way back…..


----------



## superdav721

My wife missed the [email protected]^ phone call from the bank. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ah!


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, it's good to have ya back. We haven't been able to keep Rex caged nor inline. Your help is desperately needed!!!

We could use an update, what have you been up to?????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning Dave


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep, Work, Sleep,


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, sorry SuperD. What ever the banks decision is, it will be the same tomorrow.

Anticipa-a-a-a-ation is making me wait…......


----------



## superdav721

I am on the verge of a nenenenenervous breakdown.
Morning Marty!
morning?
I am going nuts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
This is the "Stumpy Zone", being nuts is a requirement!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Whiskey also cures nervous breakdowns…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ahh found
* Marty*
i told them you and DTY was out in the streets.


Dave*
that bike will be as much fun tomorrow as it would be today maybe more scense you got to wait


----------



## boxcarmarty

I talked to William earlier, He's having a bad day…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how bad was it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning eddie, We were in the streets panhandleing for change to buy WOOD…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Box,
Just use the wood handle on the pan, if you need wood!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Will work for sarsaparilla root…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes a perrty tough old boy,good hearted too.he said he got a good nite rest last nite. but pain when it there with you its bad


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh no Marty. I'm having a great day. I don't feel so bad about not doing a damned thing, when I can't walk.

Oh, since talking to you, some of the pain has turned to numbness. That tells me what it causing it anyway. Nerve is pinched. It's happened before. Worst case scenerio, when I'm able to walk again in a few days I'll look like a zombie that's been shot in the leg. Maybe I can get my wife to video that so ya'll can have a good laugh. It looks funny as hell.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like oak wood i know it old looking wood but it ok makes good wood nickles


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't ever hire cheep help, I told him to make a wood handle for my shop fridge and he brings me a handle off of a junk oven?????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey! I know. Let's all get together and have a race. No cars. Ya'll run. I'll roll. I'll bet I can roll faster than ya'll can run. I've spent enough time in this thing over the years that I can get these wheels a movin'.


----------



## DIYaholic

Will work for Root Beer. But leave out the Root, I don't work that hard!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The sky is falling ya'll!
DIY is offering to work!


----------



## superdav721

OK William do I need to send over the acupuncture specialist?
Sorry you are not doing well. With all the guys pains and problems around here we need a Doctor in the house.
Or Marty's fix it sauce


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Can you make a fridge handle???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Super.
Nothing new to see here.
Same old problems I've had for what seems like forever.
I'll get over it and be back on a new project by the first of the week. You can take that to the bank.
I'll just seem like an ornery old SOB at times until then.
Please excuse me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll race ya William. Here's my wheelchair!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know a horse doctor, will that help???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
A handle, I could try, But I've been told by some people, of the female persuasion, that I make them fridgid!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No fair DIY. You gotta use your feet unless you have a legitimate excuse not to.

If I don't feel better tomorrow I'm going to roll my fat @$$ downtown and see if I can run over some puppies and little old ladies with my wheelchair.
That'll make me feel better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Close enough randy, your hired…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William

dont mention bank Dave all ready mad at his wife .


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, you said a fridge handle, not handle a fridgid…....My bad!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

y,all are crazy


----------



## superdav721

BAnk who said bank?
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll need supplies, so I need the beer "up front" to cover the cost!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Where is Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh well Eddie.
I'm going to do all that down historic Washington street in Vicksburg. I'll only go by the First National Bank & Trust, Trustmark Bank, and I guess you have to count that credit union place too.
So you can only bank on my mentioning banks if I happen to hit the puppies and old ladies in front of one of the three banks. That is unless there's a small child carrying a piggy bank. In that case, yo can bank on me hitting him too and taking his bank.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well boys and frigged girls, I have a glass of medicine in me and it's past my bedtime. These 12 hour days in a truck are kicking my @$$.....

Night All….........................................................................................


----------



## superdav721

William I am going to send HorizontalMike to your house. HA!


----------



## superdav721

Then I am going to buy all the coffee in a 100 mile radius and replace it with non caffeinated green tea.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I saw Rex, swinging in the trees!!!


----------



## superdav721

Night Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for stoppin' by Marty. You've been missed….......

We can only harass Rex so much!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't miss the phone call. There's no need for cruel and unusual punishment.
Ho Mike?
Really?
I'd rather go to the chair.
On, I'm there.
Go ahead and send him over. Since you'll be done gotten rid of the coffee, that SOB had better be ready to ride that bike over the hundred miles and get me some more. I hope there's no deer in the road.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite MARTY GOT STOP KEEPING THOSE BANKING HOURS ")


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
You can send the coffee to me, if that helps any!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

BRB, Union Break!


----------



## superdav721

William did you just sleep wrong or were you doing something to aggravate the nerve?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I stepped wrong coming across the yard yesterday. That's all it take sometimes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Union break?
I guess he's either watering the flowers or unloading the log truck.


----------



## superdav721

Hungry, snack time.


----------



## DIYaholic

I stepped wrong in a yard, yesterday at work. No adverse effects….....I just needed to clean off the "Dog Bomb"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"Union Break" is a beer refill & smoke break!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I know why SuperD does it.
Why do you step away from the computer for smoke breaks?

just curious.
You could tell me none of my damned business if you wish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And stepping wrong for me means taking either too long a step or too short a step, placing my bad leg wrong, wrenching my back, pinching a nerve, and causing the pain to shoot down into my legs for a few days.

That few days estimate by the way is from past experience. The doctors say one day it's going to happen and be permanent. I say the doctors are full of it unless something ever happens to prove them right.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't smoke in the house.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I *TRUELY* hope the doctors are wrong!!!

Also, I know you know this but, I was not poking fun at you. Just trying to keep things lighthearted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do smoke in the house. And on night like tonight I smoke like a freight train climbing a steep hill. So if I didn't smoke in the house, I wouldn't be able to get online.

The doctors have always been wrong before, so I have no reason to believe otherwise now.
'99 family told to get a preist because I'd never make it through that night.
'99 told I'd never walk again
'00 told again that I'd never walk again.
'01 told i'd be parayzed within two years.
'03 told I'd never walk again.
'05 told I'd be dead within a year and there was noting I could do.
'07 (and through today) told if I kept pushing it I'd wind up paralyzed.
'10 (and through today) told I must let them operate again if I want to keep going.

I know you're poking fun.
I warned ya'll earlier that I'm in my ornery old @$$ mood.


----------



## superdav721

Randy he takes it that way. William is one of the brighter people I know. He likes being picked at. That is when he uses that brain of his for the snappy comebacks.
Oh man I got me a good book today,
The Art and Craft of Cabinet Making
by
D.Denning
1891
you can guess what tool set is in this book
Smoking BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll make apologies now for anyone I offend over the next few days.
When I feel this way I have no filter between my brain and my mouth.
I also type pretty good (I'm a fast hunt and pecker) so that translates to my posting as well.
Some say I'm an @$$ when I get in these moods.
Some say I'm at my wittyest best.

Ok. Ok. I admit it. That wittyest best part is just what I say, but I know all my good friends will agree (wink, wink)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bright? bright? You say I'm bright?

Oooooh!
You're talking about the light shining off my bald head. Now I get it.


----------



## DIYaholic

6:00am is calling and I have to answer the call. I hate being responsible. You'd think I'd be use to it. I'm constantly being told that I was responsible for this & for that, always for the things that went/go wrong!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. It's time for me to be serious for a moment. 
As SuperD will attest to, I'm an honest sort of guy who'll tell it like it is, when you can get me to be serious long enough. So here goes.
When you guys hear me talk about my health issues, pain, and such, I'm not looking for sympathy. As a matter of fact, if you'll notice, I make jokes about it. It's one of my coping methods. I make light of it. I do this to keep me from being too much of an @$$. 
Anyone with chronic pain issues or major health issues can tell you. If you let things get to you like what I go through, it'll make you snappy. It'll make you lash out at people for no reason. You have to find a way to cope with it. That's where my picking and joking comes in at.
Actually, I wish I could get in the habit of not even mentioning when I'm hurting. I can't do that though. Mentioning it does several things. First of all, for the friends who know me, it lets them know exactly why I'm acting a little wackier than norma, and believe me, I can be pretty darned wacky. The other thing is, if I don't tell you guys, I wouldn't be able to tell anyone. Besides my wife and kids, you all are my only friends. Between taking care of kids, and this danged wood working obsession of mine, I don't exactly have a social life.

So, DIY, please take this word of advice about me. First of all, don't pay attention to me. Take what I say with a grain of salt. If something I say offends you, please understand that I am a constant bull$#!+er. I never mean to say anything to offend anyone. Before I would set out to offend, I'd just click to go to another thread and keep my mouth shut. That aint my style. Second, never (NEVER) worry about offending me. Again, I don't let petty things like that bother me. There is much more to life than what I read on the internet. 
Have I ever called someone a [email protected]$$ because of something I read online? You betcha. Have I ever been offended enough to actually type that to them? No. I would never do that.
I take everything in good spirits. If I find myself not able to do that, I log off and go to the shop.
So, carry on. I love the jokes. I love the back and forth. It is the most fun I have in life short of my wood work, my kids, and my wife.

So, the seriousness is over.
Have another cup of coffee, light up a fat one, and carry on.


----------



## superdav721

Me to goodnight all. I will go to sleep dreaming of Harley's on the desert roads headed into the mountains.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, resposibility means the ability to pick the right person to blame it on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope you get your bicycle tomorrow SuperD.

DIY, you don't do nothing wrong tomorrow. We need to talk sometimes so I can teach you responsibility and the art of blaming others.

Good night ya'll.
I guess I'll go find something else to read now.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You take care, be your self & give us $h!T, as we give it to you. I wasn't offended by anything, I just wanted to make sure that you weren't either. I knew you weren't, but I'm a cautious person and just wanted to be sure.

Anyone/Everybody else out there, all ya'll have a good night & a great tomorrow!!!

Me going pee-pee night-night now!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I just got back from the posse searching for Box. We searched every outhouse in the State and every den of iniquity, of which there are many. The posse just missed him at every one, arriving a few minutes after he staggered off with some hooker.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well good evening Rex. Marty was here and you missed him because you were off looking for Marty.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry I have not been online since this morning, but if I say two words, I'm sure you'll all understand: "Honey Do" 
A shopping expedition is planned for sometime tomorrow by "some other person's schedule" so I may make some spotty appearances here and there.
Glad Bags has got fixed and William….....well, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You have got to learn how to get out of those shopping trips Rex.
Just go on your little shopping trip tomorrow.
Make a scene. 
Follow around young female employees.
Pull a melting candy bar out of your pants pocket and sit down somewhere and start eating it. Make sure to let the chocolate run down on your hands and arms. 
Make sure you have to go to the bathroom every five, no make that three minutes.
Just be annoying.
You'll never be asked to go again.

Of course, you may not be asked to the dinner table for a few days either, but that's a problem we can deal with later.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang get here and every bodys gone,i guess i'll go play in the streets

*William* take care and about tuning up the saw i had read r saw a something on the plucking tone is a good way to determen the saw tension but i cant hear very well at all hell i turn the tv up loud and use the CC both and stll have to sometime watch it twice.i lost it while in the military been like this sense i was 19. just a constant ringing too.doctor say they can operate and maybe itll work i told them naw its no pain and i dont listen to good anyway.i now feel the blade for tension those gauges are useless.i can hear conversation in a room or if im close but like music r a crowd ,r certin people voice tone couldn't tell what was said sounds like a mumble.some misic i hear perrty good

*Dave* hope you get your bike and if you dont may be a blessing in disguise

*Randy* latter i want to be here when william teaches the art of blaming others my art aint working


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi Roger
thats how slow i type i thought i was here by my self


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I have tried many things to get out of here shopping quests. I complain that I can't walk around a store for hours and I need to use their invalid scooter, which I drive at full speed, leaving her behind. She bitches, but I tell her it is stuck in overdrive. I even claim I need to go back and look at something at the other end of the store just to make it a hideous long journey for her, but she knows all my tricks now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well then you must go with plan B Rex.
Is she asleep yet?
Go down to the local Jiffy Mart, or whatever it's called in your town. Snatch up about ten of those frozen burritos they sell in there. They're usually around the front with some three week old sandwiches and stuff. Their in plastic wrapper stuff that you remove and microwave them.
Now go home and nuke them in the microwave and eat them. I know, they will taste terrible. You'll need two gallon of coffee to get the danged taste out of your mouth. This is important though man. This is the fuel for tomorrows festivities.
Now, whatever you do, DO NOT FART before you leave or while in the car. You MUST hold it. You have to hold those farts till you are in stores with plenty of people around. I know farts are hard to hold in after eating that crap, but it'll only make them louder and more foul smelling when you do let them rip.

Have you tried that one?
If not, give it a whirl and report back.


----------



## KTMM

Note to self, Honey do's now go in the Honey Bucket…...

Google honey bucket, I dare yah.

William, I may just bring a bottle and spend the day at your place Sunday…. make the wife come pick me up that evening….

Good night.


----------



## patron

hey eddie
you done playing in the street yet

sittin here drinking coffee
after an early nap tonight


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*hey patron*

just missed you ,thought i would try to go to sleep and get my hours straight but coudnt get to sleep ireally like early morning it the best part of the day but as of late i been sleeping till way after dinner and up late ill get it straight one day. i sent you a e mail hope you got it i know you computer connection has been acting up here lately i got to get a new one this one is 7 r 8 years old


----------



## HamS

Morning Gents I wee we have been busy.

Last night I planted four trees after work and there are 21 or so left to do. They really screwed up my order and their catalog does not accurately describe their product, but they are healthy trees, the ones I got anyway.

I am working with the sweetest group of ladies trying to form a new gospel group after my falling out with my old band. One night a week of practice makes things hard, but it is alwasy fun to make music.

This weekend I try out the new pocket hole jig for the first project. I haven't completely made up my mind, but I think it will be a tool cart, to hold the house tools and a small workbench on top so I can roll it right to the job site. The "Where in the &^#$ did I put that, disease has increased as the years have passed.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham.
Looks like we're in for a rainy weekend here. Not that I get out much.

William Here's hoping you made it through the night all right with the pinched nerve.

I got some new pills yesterday. Dilaudid. Now there's a painkiller boys.
Only got up a couple times last night.
Of course the downside to it is I can't even go near a butterknife with this stuff.

So the tablesaw is still turned off.

You guys are just gonna have to put up with my drug addled brain nattering away between naps.

Anyone need something drawn up in sketchup? I have a lot of years drawing on the computer but not in this software. I'm looking to stretch my skills a little and try and learn this program. It's pretty awesome for a freebie. 20 years ago I had about $120,000. in hardware and software sitting on my desk. This free sketchup has more capabilities than I used to have in that expensive package.

OK, I'm off to put the kettle on. Anyone for a cuppa tea?


----------



## Bagtown

I've been saving on the sly for a bit.
Been lusting after some of those diamond bench stones.
I ordered these from LV.

10" Diamond Bench Stone, 325x/1200x
10" Diamond Bench Stone, 600x/1200x

Should be here Monday.
Looking forward to sharpening some gouges without cutting through the emory paper on the granite tile.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOD MORNING FELLOW LIMBERJERKS!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What ya'll think about this? 
I'm finally going to get the chance to build it.


----------



## Bagtown

Bout time you got up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, are you getting the solid surface stones or the ones with the little holes in them?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been up for a while Bags.
It's taken me this long to get moving around, get coffee on and get the laptop out. 
Ok, I'll admit that I'm a lazy bum this morning and just sat around on my @$$ on the bed waiting for one of my sons to get up and do all that.
I'm up now though with coffee on. 
Trust me, you don't want me online in the mornings without my coffee. I'm one cranky SOB without coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where ya at SuperD?
You gonna text me today and let me know whether or not you got the bike?
You know it'll bug me until I find out.


----------



## Bagtown

The ones with the little holes.
Damn, maybe I shoulda looked harder.. I had the page for these ones saved for a long time and when I discovered I had the dough I just went for it.

How's the nerves this morning?
As you can see in my ramblings above I got a new drug, and buddy this is smoooooth.


----------



## Bagtown

SuperD, Waiting for the bank is one of the worst agonies there is, hope you got a little sleep.


----------



## Bagtown

Me and Willie Nelson sitting here singing up a storm.
Course with only half my face moving and the other half a little drugged the music might not sound quite right to the rest of yous. Not botherin me a bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have the ones with the little holes. I've heard of problems with them from some other woodworkers. The ones I own have never given me any problems though. I'm happy with them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I read something about your new drug Bags.
I hope it works out for you.

As for me, I have drugs that help somewhat. I hate taking them though and only do so when I have to. Therefore, when I do take them, they make me higher than a Georgia pine. Then from there I am incoordinated, irritable, paranoid, and a host of other unwanted side effects. It's a viscious cycle. So I steer clear of them as much as possible.

As for the nerves this morning. The legs seem to have eased up a tad bit this morning. What little relief I got there though seems to have been replaced with worse muscle spasms than normal. All in all though, if things progress at this rate, it seems I'm getting over this episode quicker than I normally do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Back to the diamond plates.
Mine are Smith brand. They are 3×11. I mainly use them for getting a rough angle on my chisels though. From there I move to my oil stones. Some say the oil stones cut too slow. Well, I guess it's because I'm not the best in the world at sharpening, but in my opinion the diamond stones cut too fast. Because of this, I imagine that in time, as I get better at sharpening, I'll like diamond more than the oil stones.


----------



## Bagtown

I know I can't stay this way permanently, but hopefully I'm gonna find some balance. Hell, hopefully my face is gonna come back to life  It did last time.

I joke about the meds a little but I really do take em seriously. Humour just helps a little. As you know.

Glad your legs are easing up a little today. Although the spasms can be pretty annoying I imagine.

I signed up for your blog newsletter last night, or maybe the night before.


----------



## Bagtown

Looking forward to getting my hands on those stones.
I haven't bought anything yet from Lee Valley that I wasn't really happy with.


----------



## Bagtown

HAhaha.

I can't speak properly. I sound like a babbling fool, but I'm practicing my ABC's like a three year old.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thinkyou're talking about my blog on blospot?
If so, thank you.
It's more of my general rambling about my projects. I post everything there because I have a handful of people who like to see my work who are not on Lumberjocks.
Can you imagine that? Someone not on Lumberjocks.


----------



## Bagtown

Yep, That's the one. blogspot.
Nice writeup about your youngins working on that pole vice.
It's good to see someone else not afraid to let there kids get dirty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand the reason you can't speak properly. That is one more reason I hate my meds though. When I take them, I have communication issues sometimes. My mind just will not function well enough while taking them. Me being a *********************************** hick though, in verbal language, I have a bad habit of compensating for this by throwing in a few obsenities when I can't think of how to say what I want to say. So I cuss a lot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh man. You're gonna get me started with that one. I don't know what has happened to kids these days. 
I am proud of the fact that my kids are not afraid of work, getting dirty, and they know how to get in the dang yard and play.
I see kids all the time that keep their nose stuff into some electronic devices so much that their parents probably forget what they look like.

A couple of years ago, I messed up and bought my kids one of those video games. I forget now which one it was. There's so many of them. I was happy I could get it for them though. It wasn't long after that I noticed my kids were coming to the shop a lot less. They were in the yard a lot less. So I went in the house to investigate. There they were, so engrossed in that dadblasted game that they failed to realize how pretty it was outside. 
I immediately reached to the back of the game and pulled the cord out of the back of the box. All the kids groaned. One of them started getting upset because I'd cut the game off while he was playing. That was it. The game went out the back door at mach speed. That was an end to that.


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, it's not the meds that mess up my speech. It' that one side of my face is paralyzed. My lips and tongue aren't functioning properly. I's like you took a razor down the centre of my face. The left side is starting to slump pretty bad now though. I have to tape my left eye shut at night or it'll dry out and then I'll have cornea damage. In the daytime that eye doesn't blink either. I have to close it occasionally with my hand. It's the weirdest thing ever.

So I'm practicing talking with half my lips and tongue tied behind my back lol


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning Nubbers!

Business First…stats are…

Hand Planes = 12,414 posts, averaging 32.7 posts per day (up 0.1 since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,044 posts, averaging 51.9 posts per day (up 0.7 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,370 or about 227 days (~1 Dec 2012) (faster by 12 days since yesterday!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not saying my kids are perfect, but they are pretty good kids by today's standards.
Something I hear too often to count though is people bragging about how good my kids are, then turning right around and telling me I push them too hard.
How in the hell do they think they got to be such good kids?


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, and I practicing swearing too.
Just in case.
Things don't straighten out.
I might need those words more than ever.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - a few motivational words

"Pain is just weakness leaving the body" 
"Better to feel pain than nothing at all"


----------



## Bagtown

Nothing wrong with the electronic toys.

ALL THINGS IN MODERATION>

Years ago mine got involved in one of those online gameworlds.
That only lasted a a few days before the computer just disappeared for a while.

Course, all that being said, mines grown, and has his own daughter now.
Guess what he does for a living?
Yep, he's a programmer…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, that's what I was saying. That I knew why you couldn't talk properly. My grandfather had a stroke years ago and I think that was the hardest part of it for him while recovering. Half his body didn't work right for over a year and it made it very hard for him to talk. He learned how to do things without his arm, and he just walked with a limp because of his leg. The problem with his face though really gave him fits.


----------



## Bagtown

Words to live by DY


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Yank.
My motivational words are usually that it's better than the alternative. 
With all I've been through, I try to look at every day above ground as a blessing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*That panto-graph router is nice. I'm making my own version in episode #32 with a few improvements.*


----------



## Bagtown

Yep, The face thing is annoying.
You'ld be surprised how fast the get you in to see the doc when you show up to the hospital and tell them half your face ain't workin.
They though I had a stroke.
I can understand your grandads frustration all right.
People try to help me finish sentences. I know they're trying to help. but I can do it!


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Stumpy.
How is the Z axis controlled on that pantograph? Is it free floating or is it controlled with something threaded?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, I think my daughter turned me sour on electronic devices. I made the mistake of getting her a cell phone when she was sixteen because she wanted one so bad. Then that cell phone became her only form of communication and it was a constant source of contention between us. Things escelated. Then one day she sent me a text from the next room and I'd had enough. She cried for a day over what I done to that cell phone.

She is 18 and pays her own cell phone bill now. So she can have it. She doesn't dare text me now though when I'm basically a few feet from her. Actually, she has learned not to text me at all if she's at home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure what a Z-axis is. I think you're talking about the up and down movement?
It's attached at the opposite end of the contraption with a metal rod that hinges. If you go the that website and watch some of the videos, this allows for routing out 3-D objects. It's cool.
I wish I could post some of the photos from the plans. I believe that would be breaking some copyright laws though. In the photos that comes with the plans though, he has routed out the shape of a pair of scissors and a crescent wrench. I will have to try that when I get mine built.
I mainly want to do things like signs and such with mine though. I've been looking into options for routing letters and such for wooden signs. One option I'm really interested in is the Milescraft Sign Crafter. However, I seen this pantograph and thought it would be cool to build.

One of my sons says he is going to get me the sign crafter for Father's day. However, I can save him about sixty bucks if this pantograph works out right.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Stumpy.
Is there a chance to get some ideas on what improvements you'll be making?
If not, can you tell me if they are improvements I'll be able to make to the existing one I'll already have by then?
Or will I wind up building a second pantograph?


----------



## Bagtown

Yes, Z axis would be in line with the tool.
If it floats freely in all three axis, That's pretty awesome.

Stumpy, What sort of improvements are you looking to make on this ?


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I went to breaker college and arcflash school yesterday but the food was good


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It has a full 360 degree of movement across the surface you're routing on. Then it moves up and down on a hinged base that is on the opposite end of the machine than where your pattern goes. So if I understand correctly, yes, it is free floating on all three axis.

This is actually the reason I like the design on woodgears.ca. I've seen other pantographs, such as the one made my Milescraft, that only move across the work surface. This one though, it does have another dimension of movement. This has another advantage of supporting the weight of the router between the stylus that you trace the pattern with, and the hinged base in the back. From what I can see, this will make it much less cumbersome to follow a pattern, not mentioning giving the added capabilities of using the router to hog out 3D objects.


----------



## Bagtown

You guys are killling me with these shots of crawfish. I reall do need to try those things sometime.

Wait'll lobster season. I'll start posting some shots then


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hydro,
You're an ass. 
Why'd you post that?
Now I want crawfish and it isn't even nine o'clock yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I gotta ask Hydro.
What's in the solo cups in the middle of the table?


----------



## Bagtown

I think I'd be pulling up a stool and chowing down.
That's a pretty cool setup with the blue barrels.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't wait for the lobster photos Bags.
My stepdad's from Augusta, Maine. I was a grown man before I got to know him, but because of him, I learned to enjoy a properly prepared lobster too. 
I say properly prepared because before I met him I thought they were supposed to be cooked like a giant crawfish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a weird wife. 
I love crawfish, lobster, clams, crab legs, pretty much any kind of seafood. Also, I love fish, wild game and I pretty much will eat anything that doesn't eat me first.
My wife on the other hand, doesn't eat fish, won't touch a steak, can't stand the smell of seafood. 
On the rare occasion we have any of these things I've mentioned, we order her a pizza.


----------



## Bagtown

My stepmother used to work at the lobster plant.
She got paid by the hour and got bonus if she beat the quote.
Mostly men in her end of the plant.
She always got bonus.
Most of the guys dragged behind her.
She could crack a whole lobster in less than a minute and have all the meat laid out on your plate.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I think it was plastic cutlery I never seen anybody using them the ice chests to the side were full of beer,i tried my [email protected]$est to empty the table and the ice chests


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wanted to ask first. I thought it looked like plastic spoons or something in there.
That's like eating fried chicken with a fork. It's just wrong.

You can have the beer. I've never been a beer drinker myself. I could've helped make a dent in those crawfish though.

I've only had crawfish the one time this year when my oldest son brought up the sacks for the crawfish boil I posted photos of yesterday. They're going for over three bucks a pound around here cooked. Since I usually put away about five pounds myself, and I'd have to fight the kids over them, I haven't had the money for them this year.


----------



## Bagtown

Do you buy them pre-cooked? or boil em yourself? or maybe both?

We can go to the lobsterpound and get em boiled. or if your lucky you might get fresh off the boat. even better if you know someone thats a fisherman.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, you gotta suck the heads. Don't forget that. That's where all the flavor is. I get irritated when I see people eating the tails and throwing all that juiy goodness in the heads down in the garbage.


----------



## Bagtown

Sounds like there's rules. lol
I'd probably be drinking some beer I suspect.
Looks like some music might be in order as well.
Looks like a real good time.

Furthest south I've ever been in the U.S. is Washington DC. We lived there for part of a year when I was a kid.

Maybe next time we get a vacation we're gonna have to take a drive down that way.
Wife always wanted to see New Orleans.
I suspect half of it is tourism nonsense, but probably fun.
I always like to go somewhere and find the regular people and hang out with them.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, I missed a lot with sleeping and all….

Bags, I have the DMT 8"x3" Dia-sharp stones. I have 5 of the six they make going from the extra extra coarse to the very fine. I absolutely love them. I hope to get the extra extra fine (8000x) and do away with stropping plane irons and bench chisels.

Of course with my new found love of carving tools, I'll have to work on my sharpening methods for those….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can buy them live or cooked Bags. Of course, you usually pay a little more if they're already cooked, but you actually save money because you don't have to buy everything to cook them at home. Now, the problem with that though, is you also can't season them and cook them the way you want if buying them cooked.

I personally like them spicy. The spicier the better. It's hard to find anyone cooking them that way nowadays. It's almost like people around here are scared to put spice in them. I've tasted some locally that tasted like they were cooked in plain boiling water with nothing else in it. To me, those don't taste good.

Another thing about buying them live is that you have to cook them. If you don't cook them they go to waste. There is nothing you can do with dead crawfish. They have to be put in the boiling water live.


----------



## Bagtown

KT - Like anytime I mailorder anything from LV, I'm like a kid waiting fro Christmas. LOL
LV is probably my favourite place to shop, but I usually have to save for a little before I can buy anything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning KTMM.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're right about the tourism in New Orleans Bags.
My grandfather was born and raised in the swamps of south Lousiana. I used to go down there with him in the summer. We stayed where to get home involved crossing water and watching for gators. You have to watch your step because everything that looks like solid ground, is not always solid ground. It's a place where people get what they need and want from the earth, whether it be land or water. People watch after each other and communities are like large families instead of trying to get one up on each other. It's like a whole different world, and it is nothing like television or the traveler's brochures show.

I won't get started on Mardi Gras and the fact that a lot of the people of New Orleans, specifically Bourbon Street, have forgotten the true meaning of Mardi Gras because all they're worried about is the profits to be derived from it.
If yu want to sense the true spirit of Mardi Gras you have to go a little further south from Bourbon Street and be able to sense the spirits in the air at the boat parades.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning one and all, took me quite a while to read through the posts. Sounds like I belong to the pain and suffering section of our group.
Bags, I am lucky because I can be incoherent and nauseating with or without the meds. 
The pantograph project is very interesting and I too would be interested to see what mods Stumpy has in mind.
Have rain today, so I'll have to work around it.
Coffee is good, but what's for pill breakfast?


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay okay I know this really belongs on that "other thread" but I want to share with you not them, so pppsssssssttttt.

I recently ordered, and have now received two block planes (one low and one regular) from fellow LJ Don W. And here they are.

I have already played a little bit with them. I paid a total of $60 total for the two of them. Both were already restored and sharpened by Don W.
So far I like the low angle best - I like its adjustment mechanism as it is easier to fine tune.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all,sounds like we all made it ,looks like rain here too. Russel craw fish boil looks like it went well makes me thirsty and hungry,Bags and William good to hear of some releif coming to you keeping you guys in my prayers, hi Roger thur shopping yet,got try to get the grass cut before the rain . William you know how low this area is after the rain i could go out my back door and get a mess of crawfish,
patron was wondering about Stumpy's jig contest ,the rules and such told him im not sure .his connection is messing up on his computer and the video take for ever to load. Dave get his bike


----------



## superdav721

Bag those are some mean pills. My uncle used to take them. He would forget his name.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*dav* your bike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if I my legs weren't hurting, I'd dance a jig.

I got the plans for the pantograph last night and was looking them over. 
My wife and I were discussing what router I was going to use for it. The plans call for a smaller router, like a trim router for example. I was planning on using an old Craftsman router I bought a long time ago at a yard sale. It's a one horse unit. There aint nothing wrong with it besides the fact that since I got the Ridgid for Christmas it's been collecting dust.
My wife was worried about using the full size router since the plans actually recommend against it. I assured her it would be ok once I redesigned the piece that holds the router.
Well, apparantly , my twenty year old son was sitting in the living room listening to all this.

So a couple of hours ago, my wife got a phone call and my son was telling her to bring me to town. He'd went down to Home Depot and bought a Ridgid R2401 trim router for me. He wanted to get it for me he says because he didn't want me doing anything dangerous. I argued as usual, but he insisted he would rather see me build it with this. 
I think the Craftsman would have been fine, but I do admit that this will be better. The biggest advantage is that with this being a much lighter router, it'll be easier to manage moving the whole assembly around safely. I still am doing a slight redesign of the part though. In the plans, the piece that holds the router in place is screwed in with drywall screws. I'm going to use carriage bolts and knobs so I'll be able to easily remove the router from it if I want to use it for something else. I can think of other uses for a router like this that can be held with one hand.

So there you have it ya'll. Two days ago I was trying to figure out how to finance this project. My wife bought the plans. My son has now bought me a router. As soon as I'm physically able, this project is a go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super isn't telling us about his bike.
Stumpy isn't telling us about his pantograph improvements. 
Looks like we just have to wait for the ten o'clock news to find out anything around here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great William, looking forward to seeing this project and what the jig can do.
'Oh, BTW, I just read this in the news online
Welcome to April 20, a day that has come to mean a celebration of marijuana and a protest against the fact that its use, sale and possession are crimes. From the narrow streets of New York's Greenwich Village to the open expanse of San Francisco's Golden Gate Park, users will congregate to do their thing.

Hey let's get on the band wagon and celebrate too.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning again.

What's my name? 

Wow slept half the day away.
I think the body must have needed it.

meds were amazing.
not sure I want to take em again.

Think I'll sit here on the fence for a bit.
See where my head lands.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I have a question concerning my new project and Stumpy's contest.
If I can get it done in time (I'm sure I can short of some major catstrophe), I plan on making letter templates for signs to work with this pantograph. I plan on a jig to hold letters in so I can easily change out letters to make any sign I want.
With that being a jig that's a part of another tool, designed by someone else, does that still qualify for Stumpy's jig contest?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, you're right.

It's 420 day.

That's all I need.


----------



## DamnYankee

You are one lucky man there William. Even in your crochity state your family still loves you.

About a year ago I bought the DeWalt compact router and I've got to tell ya I love it. Sure it's only a 1/4" collet and lower powered than my full-sized Bousch but I don't often need to hog out that much material when I am operating a router by hand (verses in a router table). I also find that the lower power results in better control when routing by hand, say with a straight bit as the router does not take off on me and is readily and precisely controlled by me.

I look forward to seeing how it works out as I've been considering a pantograph myself.


----------



## Bagtown

Well so far, the rules seem to be wide open.
So hurry up and git er done.

That's pretty nice of your young fella there William.
Someone musta raised him right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was at the library here in our small town. They were having a book sale and since I love books so much, and they were only $2 a bag… well, there was hardly room for me in the front seat of the truck.

That was on my mind a little when I was taking the last few bags out and a woman asked me "are you headed home?". I looked at her and thought "great, another good looking woman asking me for a ride. I'M NOT A PIECE OF MEAT!"

I just said "not yet" and quickly walked away. She opened her umbrella and began her walk home in the rain. A few minutes later it hit me… that was my neighbor! CRAP! She's going to think I'm rude when she sees my truck in my driveway when she finally slogs her way home, dripping wet and frozen solid. So I did the honorable thing…

...I sat in a nearby parking lot for a while so that I would arrive home after her.

*That was a close one!*


----------



## Bagtown

At least you had some books to read in the meantime Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's just wrong Stumpy.
Funny as hell.
but wrong.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Panty-router modifications? *I can't give my secrets away! Nobody would watch the show!

Actually, they are only changes to suit my preferences. First I am changing the way the router mounts to it. I prefer a way to easily put it on and remove it because I don't want a different router for every machine. I'm also making it a bit bigger so it's handier for doing signs and large relief carving. I am sure I will make a few more changes here and there as I work on my design.

I think his design is a very good one. If you already bought the plans, go ahead and build it. You can easily make it larger if you want by simply altering the measurements.

*One thing to keep in mind for sign making with it…* it is a pattern router. You will have to make a sign pattern to trace and you will be doing it freehand. Many people have a hard time doing signs freehand and having them look right. The Milescraft setup has letter templates which make a lot nicer sign. HOWEVER, you could make some letter templates to use with the panty-router. It's just a lot more work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know if you've read my previous responses yet.

I too am making my router mount so I can easily remove it. I can't afford to have a router tied up to one machine exclusively.

Also, I am going to make letter templates. I asked earlier. I wanted to see if the jig I plan on making qualifies for your contest.

My major gripe with the Milescraft unit is the font. I want to be able to choose from various fonts. I plan on making complete letter sets for severl different fonts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I read the comments made since this morning, but there were like 40 of them, so I must have missed what you said about the mount and templates.

I was in Woodcraft today and saw a 1/16" straight router bit. I immediately thought of that router contraption. Imagine the details you could duplicate with a bit that fine! You could make a relief carving, and then make copies of it! Sweeeeet!


----------



## Bagtown

A buddy paid big bucks for a 3d pantograph.
It had different plastic tips that were the same size and shape as the various different router bits. ie straight, ball nose, etc.
He used to copy a relief carving and made a LOT of copies.
But he had to build a tent around himself and the whole unit when he did it to control the duststorm he created when he used it.

The plastic tips were turned on a lathe to match the router bits. He had some pretty small ones.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They have 1/16" straight bits at Home Depot. They are not carbide though. They are made complete of HSS. I wonder how long those would last in a router?

Actually, depending on the detail, you could use a 45 degree chamfer bit and do some neat 3D carving duplicates. I was thinging it's be great for making something like a cabinet with simple rose shaped carvings on corner blocks. You could make one carving, save it for future use, then make four duplicates to use on your cabinet.

That's what has drawn me to building this instead of just buying a pantograph (they're reasonable priced through Milescraft). This design allows for endless possibilities.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stump* you are a mess.that was funny thought

hi *bags*

*william* you are a luckey mad in deed 
i got to got to my pot meeting down on main street they got bags for 50 cent


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bag, that's the same principle as this pantograph. The plans show to make as many followers as you need. They are interchangeable. Your follower, ideally, should match the profile of whatever router bit you plan on using. For fine detail, use a tiny bit or the point of a chamfer bit and your follower would simply be a 3/16" rod with a polished point on it.


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Eddie

Hey William, on the subject of HSS cutters.
I have a few years experience in CNC machining, and whenever I wanted to turn some plastic of some sort. I'd always go for the HSS steel inserts. Carbide is good and has it's place, but the edge isn't sharp like HSS. For softer stuff that needed detail I always prefered the HSS. You could stop and hone the edge a little too if it wasn't performing.

*Stumpy* - I just caught what you wrote earlier. Surprised this bunch hasn't jumped all over that *panty-router*. That brings a whole new meaning to this tool… Why there's a whole other kind of contest buried in there someplace….


That's a smileyface dontchaknow


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie, Say hi to them on main street for me


----------



## StumpyNubs

It was intentional. I thought it was funny too. Besides, I have trouble spelling panto-router.


----------



## DamnYankee

StumpyNubs - I just noticed there's an LJ that goes by UncleStumpy, any relation?


----------



## superdav721

Ok guys I am at work and they expect me to do something for a paycheck. 
My bank called and there is one problem on my wife's student loanes. Crap. I am working on that to try to get past it. That is my only hold up. I hate banks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You guys were talking about a pany-router before.
I caught that. I wasn't going to go there though.

Just for the sake of argument, if you go to Mathius Wandell's (sp?) site, I'm not building a panty-router.

I am building a pantograph. Go here to see what that is.

This is what he called a pantorouter. It is a little different and mainly for cutting things such as joints. It seems to be a great way to cut mortise and tennon joints. Incidentally, I think I may build this one sometime in the future as well.


----------



## Bagtown

I bought the pantorouter plans about three months back.
Been sitting on them.
Been playing with handtools a bunch.


----------



## DS

Good afternoon gents…
Looking at all these jigs is making my head spin. My lowly bandsaw circle jig won't stand a chance.

Every one is sitting on thier panny's or something… i dunno… it's hard to follow.


----------



## DS

I may just go get a bunch of nuts and bolts and connect random lengths of wood together, mount a router in the middle of the mess and claim it does something special.

At least it will look cool.


----------



## DS

Dave, I'm excited about your Harley. Hope you get things worked out with the bank. They always seem to come up with something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Both of the machines are the same principal. It takes a pantograph and attaches a router to it. One machine (he calls it the panto-router) positions the router horizontally. The other (which he calls the router pantograph) holds the router vertically, but adds a z motion.

Both are based on the common router pantographs that have been sold for years for cutting letters and designs into wood using paper patterns.

*If you look at the last "Stumpy Short" video (the one with tip about using CD spindles for screw storage) you will see my version of the Panto-router sitting next to the bench.* Mine is bigger, has a XY sliding table and an additonal feature that will do what the pantograph duplicator that William is about to build. It also works as a slot mortiser. I'm still testing it.

I have built most of Matthias' machines and have very few complaints. I just like to make my own stuff. But a couple of mine have been inspired by him. He's a good guy and a lot smarter than most people I know! (present company excepted)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not sure if I will be making available sketchup plans for that multi-router machine in the video. I go back and forth on it. The fact is, a great deal of the inspiration did come from Matthias on that one. It's really a combination of his Slot Mortising Machine, his Panto-Router and his Router Pantograph, all in one machine. Of course I did make a lot of changes, like a different way to mount the router, a totally different mechanism for up and down movement and a XY sliding table with stops. So one could argue that it is mostly my own design. I did not consult his plans at all during the design process. BUT, it sure looks like his machine, and as far as I know, he is the first one to take a pantograph and turn it vertical, which is the heart of the machine.

The guy who does Garage Woodworks made a clear copy of Matthias' slot mortiser with a couple of modifications (like using bronze bushings and rods instead of drawer slides for the XY movement). And he sells those plans. So I don't know.

I would never do an outright copy of his design and sell it., I guess I just have to decide if, since my machine makes a lot of improvements, if those improvements are enough to make it my own.


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah I looked at the garage woodworks one and it's pretty obvious where the heart of it came from.
I was a little surprised he was selling plans to it.
I think he left LJ's to make a fortune on his bench clamp idea (which wasn't an original idea either).


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I just came from the bank and they asked me if I wanted a bike loan since you didn't need it…..


----------



## DS

Box: LOL, that was CRUEL! (But I still laughed a bit)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex ain't gonna be worth a damn tonight. He's trading his pills for some pot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning DS…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Temps have dropped about 20* in the past few hours here. Looks like a good night for a fire and a hot toddy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all of this jig talk that's floating around???


----------



## DS

Stumpy is doing another contest, but this time it is who can dance the best jig….
... or was that make the best jig. This alzheimers is getting bad… ;-D


----------



## DS

(We can tell who doesn't watch all the videos)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of T-Rex, Has anybody seen that dinosaur???


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, One might have slipped thru the cracks of my keyboard…..


----------



## DS

He was on earlier this morning talking about celebrating 420 day…
Not sure when he'll roll back in from the partying. You know how old folks are. ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

The truth is I feel asleep after the dancing soft drinks and popcorn preview…..


----------



## DS

The working class folks like myself never made it to the previews… >sigh<


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went back and watched it again… Twice. (I missed it the first time when I checked on my frozen lasagna)

So we need a jig that will skin a cat or build a fire…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi DS and Marty just got back form the 420 day meeting down here .didnt learn a thing everyone was smoking that stuff told them i dont fool with it just wanted see what all the fuss was about. i did see a good jig though a banjo player doing stair way to heven he was good but they kept someking and smoking finly told them i had to go no wonder you guys cant get it legal im glad i dont smoke that stuff .got to go go i got a craving for some ice cream and crawfish


----------



## DS

heheh - hi eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie did you get any contact numbers while you were there? Did you get us any ice cream???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, My lasagna blew up in the microwave… Now I'm gonna have to eat it with a spoon…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks DS I am excited to. Marty that wuz funny. 
Dave is considering a shaving horse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

why would you want to shave a horse Dave???


----------



## DS

What is a shaving horse?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no Marty those guy just are not normal ,they kept saying something about numbers and then would try to give one of those cigarette told them i smoke pall mall and they are not real fat in the middle like there's told them it looked like a hogs leg


----------



## DS

(Why is Dave referring to himself in the 3rd person?)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pay attention DS, it's 420…


----------



## DS

Sorry… my ignorance is showing. :-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

People do crazy things like talk in the 3rd person and shave horses when they smoke that stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave did you get you bike ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they were at the meeting


----------



## HamS

Holy jumpin jack flash you guys have been busy. I was off earnin my daily bread and supportin the country by earning money and payin my taxes and the post count just kinda exploded. Oh, my intersect day is Labor Day, 2012.

My older son is actually helping out with the remodelling jobs. Tomorrow is a wood working task that is part of the remodel. Got to build a shelf to keep some of the computer junk that can't really be moved from its wall. A worthy task for the new Jig, then maybe I will photograph a jig for the jig contest. I am not sure about a jig, will a hornpipe do? When is the deadline for hte jig by the way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

How ya been Ham? What are intersecting on Labor day???


----------



## DS

I think he said June 1st…


----------



## DS

It is so far away that I haven't even begun to procrastinate doing it.


----------



## HamS

The hand plane thread and the stump house thread


----------



## DS

I am still at the office trying to finish some submittal drawings that have to be turned in Monday morning.
Then I can enjoy my weekend.

The network is excruciatingly slow right now and I get a moment in beween times to keep up here.
Soon, though, I will be off to the weekend.


----------



## HamS

My jig is built, it is a question of getting good pics of it, cause if there ain't a pic there ain't a jig.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are they merging to form a world takeover???


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Why finish anything right now that you can put off 'til sunday night…..


----------



## DS

For all those who post on the HPOYD thread, you have to post here twice for each post you place there…
(not an official rule… unless Stumpy says so.)


----------



## DS

If I don't do it now, how can I enjoy my weekend? It'll fester and fester inside me and just ruin it all.

This job has been a real bear too. The client wants it on a rush schedule, but they've been slow to fill in all the missing information so we can complete it.

It's enough to drive one mad, Mad, MAD I tell you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking about a jig that will make noise at any given preset time of the morning and wake my @$$ up. I'm just not sure yet what I would call it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I think DS needs another hit of that stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Where did you go???


----------



## HamS

I am babysitting a job that is rebvuilding the inventory as of file for the last four years. It is processing almost close to 30 million some records. It is amazing the bloatware people sell these days. I had to put a governor on the job so it restarted itself every 500K records to clean up the memory leaks MS creates. They are everywhere!


----------



## DIYaholic

146 posts since I last checked in, 21 hours ago. Dang, If I read them all, I'll never get caught up.


----------



## HamS

Gentlemen, I will see you in the morning eith the coffee, I am going now to commune with Miss J and some old rotten grape juice that has been distilled and then left to mold in an old wooden cask somewhere.


----------



## DS

There were 176 posts when I logged in this morning… read them all….


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I HAVE a real job!!! Must be nice. Lol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always read every post. I may not understand them all, and sometimes a few may just turn into a blur, but I do read them.

*And unlike Boxcar, I watch my show! *


----------



## DS

DIY… heheheh. I am STILL at my REAL job…. Trying to finish up so I can go home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

1 maybe 2 minutes… OK most of it…..


----------



## DS

He kinda snuck the contest in towards the end. Not a lot of specifics though…


----------



## DIYaholic

I read every post also. I have this thread open in two tabs, one for the current posts & one for the older post to catch up on!!! That is DEDICATION!!!


----------



## DS

Working on cabinetry plans for a national hotel chain with a national chain restaurant in it, the safe room, the gift shop, the back offices and the lobby bar-not to mention the stumpy forum.
Not much…


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, I'm thinking about a jig where you will be able to drop a piece of WOOD into a glass of water and it will swell into a national hotel chain size cabinet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you done yet Randy???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay RANDY

DS week end is close

Marty when is the dead line for the jig not that i have one.just wondering, why is Dave shaving a horse bank must have made him mad poor horse and wheres William.

DS did you get marty fridgid hands made  i mean DIY


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That is my line to women!

Hi, Eddie

DS,
I'll help design the bar. I have spent many hours in a variety of bars, as customer, bartender & manager!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can take care of the handle thing real quick. Watch this…..

Hey Randy, I have cold beer in the fridge and I can't get to it until you make us a handle…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Can hardly wait until Monday when I check the stats (no stat checking on weekends)


----------



## DamnYankee

By the way…how did I do on those planes?

My plane collection now includes
a low angle block plane (Miller Falls)








a regular angle block plane (unknown)








a #4 smoothing plane (Dunlap) (this picture is pre-restoration, don't know why I don't have a picture post-restoration)








a #27 Stanley transitional plane


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, Randy's here and he has a fridge handle in his hand….. Help yourself buddy…..


----------



## DS

Well, I've had about all I can stand for one week…
Gonna race the deadline come Monday morning I suspect.


----------



## DS

The Lobby Bar is Quarter Sawn Black Walnut with a 4" thick Ceasarstone top and tile mosaics on the walls. It was the easy part.
The danged Buffet line in the restaurant has so many friggin' details… just when I think I'm about done, I find something I missed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Pick your favorite!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great lookin' planes there DY!

Box,
It's good to have a back, as long as you have beer!!!

DS,
If you've had all you can STAND, you should pull up a chair & use it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll take the one on the left in the mahogany with pewter trim…..


----------



## DS

Box: They call those jigs CNC routers… When I'm done with my Engineering work, I create the G-code and we cut all the parts on one. It's kinda slick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It reminds me of a beer tap…..


----------



## DS

DY, nice work… even if it is kinda Plane… ;-)


----------



## DamnYankee

So now that I have block planes, a smoother and a jointer (?), what do I need next? Bullnose? #5? What?


----------



## DamnYankee

Not sure it the transitional is a Jack or a Jointer plane


----------



## DS

Nice handles…

... I'm off. Talk atcha' later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, I'm gonna buy one of those when I'm rich and dead…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I keep telling my wife that if for whatever reason I find myself unemployed I am buying a CNC router and opening up a business. Around here, I think I could generate some cash flow with one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DY, let me know how that works out. I may try it myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But in the event you end up divorced, Hmmm, I may try it myself…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like my 10-year old has determined my next woodworking project - more like a carpentry project - she wants me to build a tree house. Actually, what she wants is a tree platform, essentially an over-sized deer stand. We really don't have much of a tree selection for it. We have one tree, which is the one we will use. Her design calls for it to be about 8' off the ground and really not much more than a platform going around the tree, maybe 8' to 10' in diameter.


----------



## DIYaholic

I plan on building a cnc router! A small one can be built for $300-$500, a larger one could cost upwards of $1,500 and up, to build. You can purchase plans, design your own or just modify an existing plan. There are a ton of options & build techniques. www.CNCZone.com is an amazing site, with a plethora of info on DIY Router machines.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I know of a few sign shops that use them or contract out, but no woodworkers that would incorporate such a capability into more traditional woodworking. While I'm not sure I consider CNC routing as "woodworking" I certainly recognize the skill, work, and creativity potentially involved. I think combining CNC routing with more traditional woodworking could generate some very interesting pieces. Especially unique "one of a kind" productions. Using CNC to make the "one of a kind piece" on a production product.


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, double post.

DY check out cnczone, it really is a great place for ALL things cnc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, When I was a kid, I lived in Clearmont Indiana where the U.S. Nationals are held. I lived across the street from the track. We had a platform in a tree that we could sit up there and watch the races…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Well about the only thing my daughter is going to be able to do is sit in it and hunt the dog.

Oopss … time to tuck some younuns in and go to bed myself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nighty, Night DY.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna call it a day myself…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure Marty, leave me hanging here all alone. Thanks!!! Lol

Good night Mr. Box.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Peace my brothers, what a wonderful shade of purple haze around the moon and all the positive vibes ringing in my ears, yeah it's good to be king my friends.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi rex i thought i saw you at the meeting


----------



## DIYaholic

I have never experienced 4-20 as an active participant. 4-20 wasn't recognized when I was in college!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt know of it either till Marty told me about it and he said roger would be there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Never mind sonny boy (DIY) when you grow up we may let you have a weed to clear your head. The gathering today was great, I even got to share a hooker with a hooker. My that thing bubbled away, and so did I.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger your a mess


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just watched the news and the weather forecast for you ******************** asses out there is for a bunch of rain, in Houston they say it was very heavy.


----------



## DIYaholic

College is a fuzzy haze of a memory, induced by (mostly) legal substances. That's my story & I'm sticking with it!!!
BRB, "Union Break".


----------



## superdav721

I am back. I went to the shop for a few hours and you guys went nuts. Nice planes. And no I didn't get the bike. We have to get some paperwork from the student loan people and wait again. I have put it in a place in my head like I am not going to get it so if it fails , o well. Now I have my Friday internet catchup to do. 
Good evening gents, its great to see everyone having a good time.
William how are you making it?
I will check back in a few.
WOOD!


----------



## superdav721

Rob a stanley 71.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
That is a good outlook, either way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah, but I am still dreaming
I hear that Evo motor running in my head.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
I always ask people, that are fantasizing; How does it feel to WANT???

Sorry, I really do feel your pain. I hope you get you "Hog"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Me to. Randy I have waited for years. I have always had a wife, child, or big need to get in the way. The bike I am getting needs work. Its only $5,600 but that's not bad for a Harley. Its right under blue book.
It might be selfish but its my turn for the "want" to be filled.
I love to ride, and I love for my wife to ride with me.
You get a feeling like no other.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me to *Dave* i pray you do its good to have thing to enjoy and i know you would but if it dont may be a reason may be a better deal who knows if it dose be careful.

*Roger* it raining cats and dog down here thunder and lighting my dog is laying under my chair hes a big pussy cat


----------



## superdav721

You guys may not know this I have had three bad spills, amongst a few other minor ones. My brother gave 4 inches of his right leg to a bike wreck. I have respect, truly.
THE BIKER'S CREED

I ride because it is fun.

I ride because I enjoy the freedom I feel from being exposed to the elements, and the vulnerability to the danger that is intrinsic to riding.

I do not ride because it is fashionable to do so.

I ride my machine, not wear it. My machine is not a symbol of status. It exists simply for me, and me alone.

My machine is not a toy. It is an extension of my being, and I will treat it accordingly, with the same respect as I have for myself.

I strive to understand the inner-workings of my machine, from the most basic to the most complex.

I will learn everything I can about my machine, so that I am reliant upon no one but myself for its health and well being.

I strive to constantly better my skill of control over my machine. I will learn its limits, and use my skill to become one with my machine so that we may keep each other alive. I am the master, it is the servant. Working together in harmony, we will become an invincible team.

I do not fear death. I will, however, do all possible to avoid death prematurely. Fear is the enemy, not death. Fear on the highway leads to death, therefore I will not let fear be my master. I will master it.

My machines will outlive me. Therefore, they are my legacy. I will care for them for future bikers to cherish as I have cherished them, whoever they may be.

I do not ride to gain attention, respect, or fear from those that do NOT ride, nor do I wish to intimidate or annoy them. For those that do not know me, all I wish from them is to ignore me. For those that desire to know me, I will share with them the truth of myself, so that they might understand me and not fear others like me.

I will never be the aggressor on the highway. However, should others mess with me, their aggression will be dealt with in as severe manner as I can cast upon them.

I will show respect to other bikers more experienced or knowledgeable than I am. I will learn from them all I can. However, if my respect is not acknowledged or appreciated, it will end.

I will not show disrespect to other bikers less experienced or knowledgeable than I am. I will teach them what I can. However, if they show me disrespect, they will be slapped.

It will be my task to mentor new riders, that so desire, into the lifestyle of the biker, so that the breed shall continue. I shall instruct them, as I have been instructed by those before me. I shall preserve and honor traditions of bikers before me, and I will pass them on unaltered.

I will not judge other bikers on their choice of machine, their appearance, or their profession. I will judge them only on their conduct as bikers. I am proud of my accomplishments as a biker, though I will not flaunt them to others. If they ask, I will share them.

I will stand ready to help any other biker that truly needs my help.

I will never ask another biker to do for me what I can do for myself.

I am not a part-time biker. I am a biker when, and where ever I go. I am proud to be a biker, and hide my chosen lifestyle from no one. I ride because I love freedom, independence, and the movement of the ground beneath me. But most of all, I ride to better understand myself, my machine, the lands in which I ride, and to seek out and know other bikers like myself.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy Rodman is building something of yours
http://lumberjocks.com/rodman40/blog/29613#comment-1240735


----------



## DIYaholic

I've had two minor spills and one other. I fractured my ankle and the associated road rash, not too bad. I was in a (removable, walking) cast for 6 weeks. It was supposed to be 8 weeks. I removed the cast when I made a visit home (couldn't let mom know about the spill, she would freak) and never put it back on.

I have a respect for the power of the machine and a disrespect for bad (automobile) drivers. I want another bike, but have other priorities, at the moment.

I know that one day, SuperD, you WILL have your Harley. You deserve to!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come for my early semi-retirement, sleep-mode that is.

I hope all have a good night sleep filled with (saw)dusty dreams and free from life's pains.

Nytol!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

anybody there dang it well dont take any wood nickles

hay* Patron *if you pass thur its June first


----------



## Bagtown

Morning,

It's almost 4:00 am here.
Almost made it through the night.
Up having a whizz and digging through the pill pile for something floaty.
Maybe I shoulda gone and tried 420 day.

Hey DY - Nice plans. I love the transitional. I saw a full collection of those on KIJIJI here last month for $700.

Hope Patron finds his way back.


----------



## HamS

good morning guys,
coffee is on and I think I am caught up. Looks like a rainy day here which means shop work for a change.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone. I woke at a little after one. I was unable to sleep but able to walk better fairly well. So you know what I done. Yep. I went to the shop. Incidentally, I done some printing yesterday while sitting on my butt and already had some 1:1 drawings printed out on my project. So from one till now, I've made an amazing dent in the pantograph.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning dust collectors, This place is like a splinter, You keep digging at it instead of removing it…..

*Morning William, Start writing that blog and posting them pics. I'd like to get started on one too in the near future…..*


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers I plan on getting out in my shop and change the knives on my planer,never done this before but the guy I bought it from gave me some magnetic knife jigs said it was easy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, I think summer has past for a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hydro, It's not to bad once you do it a time or two…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Also my freind who hauls junk told me 'Ive got some lumber for you" there is no telling what he's got last time he said that he gave me this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Holy barndoors Batman, Who let the cows out???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning whoever you are. Don't know where I am or who guys are, maybe the fuzzy gang. What day is it, who's ya mamma?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The mind is the second thing to go. How many years have you been living in celibacy???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I have never lived in Celibacy as far as I can remember, although it's a nice little town out there in Louisiana.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I think Eddie used to be the mare there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody like old motorcycles?

I'm thinking of buying this all original, unrestored 1904 Indian. They say it's the oldest one in existence. All I need is half a million dollars.

Hey *Dave*... wanna go halfsies?


----------



## boxcarmarty

List of things for Rex to do today…..

9am - noon, locate the shop

noon - 4pm, figure out how to open the door

4pm - 6pm, take a nap

6pm - 6:30pm, regain his bearings

6:30pm - 8pm, figure out what these machines are and where they came from

8pm - 9pm, make his way back to the house

remainder of the night, lie awake wondering if he closed the shop door


----------



## hydrohillbilly

It needs a back tire for sure


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That schedule sounds about right Box, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, they made them like that so they were lighter. Combine that with the 1.75hp motor and that sucker could FLY!

(My dust collector has a bigger motor… I wonder….)


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Get William to pedal the thing a belt and free power!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex don't forget to take your honey-do list with you so you have something to start a signal fire with…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My honey do list exceeds the limit of a thousand skilled workers and slave labor. I am still trying to get that garage sale leftover crap out of the garage so I can get my car in out of the sun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, I have a pretty full day scheduled so I'll be offline most of the day and be back this evening.
I really hope you ALL have a great day and accomplish whatever you plan to do. See you later.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I would love to have that ole bike. I can only imagine what they want for it.
Today is prom. I have two going. I will find a hole and crawl in it. May be I'll get on my v-star and go get lost for a half a day.
Russel what a door.
Marty you are still funny.
Rex I am glad you are feeling better.
William you to.
Ham good morning, have you finished the floor?
Bag I hope you feel better as well.
I dont see how you guys do it. My tooth is throbbing and if I take a pill i will be foggy all day. I hate that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, you need to try that clove remedy, it will give you relief and not feel foggy.
I'm feeling great today, only sad part is that I always do just before they are going to chemo me again, Monday and Wednesday is my hospital schedule for next week.


----------



## superdav721

I will give it a try. The thanksgiving ham will be short a few cloves. 
Rex are they not going to give you a break soon?
William we need to see what ya have done. Dont push to hard, PLEASE!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. Last time I had chemo they said that when my test results showed a certain amount, then they would likely give me a break from treatments for a short while, as with every treatment in succession, it wears you down with the white cells being blocked. I have blood work and a CT scan on Monday and they will go through the results on Wednesday prior to my scheduled chemo session. I guess I'll find out on Wednesday when I will have a short "vacation". Wednesday afternoon I have to go to vascular to have my aneurysm repair job checked, so Wednesday is a very long day especially with the hospital being 60 miles away.


----------



## superdav721

Wow. Good luck on the results Roger.


----------



## Bagtown

Good luck at the after prom party Super.
The two places at one time thing is gonna be tough.
I got your tooth fix for you right here.
You won't even know you got teeth. 

Made it down to the shop and picked up gouge.
Started carving a spoon out of a small burl.
Broke into a sweat, got dizzy, and now I'm driving the chair again.
********************e for TV shows.

Hey William, hows that new machine coming?
Your probably asleep now.
Up all night.

Keep your eye on the ball Rex, we're pulling for you.

Hey Stumpy, Who the heck decides that something is worth that kind of money?
There must be a different school for those people than the rest of us.


----------



## Bagtown

Gonna sit here and drool on the LV site.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay u,all just checking to see wat up. sleeping hour backwards up late sleep late,

*stumpy* between you and william u.all could make dave a bike we could trow in on a HF motor:

*Roger* i use to be the mare of Celibacy till i got this carpal tunnel stuff in my wrest had to resign,hang in there my friend im keeping you in my paryers,if it takes your appetite away try some smoking some herbs no really it dose give you the munchies

*william* glad to see your close to getting back in the shop hard to keep a good man down long take it easy.

*bags* you too takes time for the old body to mend

*marty* your a mess.

*ham * the weekend here you made it thur

*dave* good luck on the prom you got to be proud of them to make it and get that deploma

*russel * good luck on the wood.good friends are few and far between

has anybody heard from* parton* i email him and he didnt send any thing back.hes always replied hopes hes not mad at me some times i say stupid ******************** not meaning any thing just not the sharpest knife in the draw


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie.
Small project for the day.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64918


----------



## superdav721

*SPAM!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
How do you like your spam?
I like it fried and used in a sandwich!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

BTW, SuperD, I saw your saw till & see that I need a saw & a saw till.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

may be his neighbor from the book store

looks like* SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Randy we got to find you some saws.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go play socialite, visiting with friends for food & DRINK!

See ya later….................


----------



## DamnYankee

Well I might have picked out the jig or rather it picked itself up. I was putting tools away from a DIY project and I knocked a jig off a shelf, it hit me in the head, and gave me a good cut, blood all over the place. Yelled for my wife (this will certainly put shop time when no one is home in jeopardy for a while), she took me to the doctor (luckily a friend of ours so we made a house call to his house before going to ER). He said I was on the edge of needing a staple or two but suggested a good. Lean irrigation and some superglue (yes superglue). The only reason he was willing to go that route was because my wife was an RN. I will post pictures later.


----------



## geoscann

DY you can title it injury by jig


----------



## StumpyNubs

Forget the blood, Yanks… tell us about the JIG!


----------



## Bagtown

The sky is falling, the sky is falling.
Hope your allowed to work alone again soon Rob.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Headlines: Stumpy Jig severely injures well known woodworker


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this contest is getting dangerous.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here is the cut


----------



## geoscann

THATS a nasty gash dy glad it wasn,t me under that stumpy jig lol


----------



## superdav721

Owwwwww. That hurt.
Now I am waiting for 2 girls to come home.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you got to be proud for em.a good father isn't always there so my hats off to you and them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob
you saw a few star with that hit.must be one helluva jig


----------



## Bagtown

Ouch Rob.

Dave, Be proud. You've earned it.
Another milestone.
Light a cuban.
Pour a shot of bourbon.
Sit down.
Take a breath.
Now wait…..
They'll be home soon.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, congrats on making the top three today with your Saw Till with balls. today.


----------



## KTMM

I'm back…whew, a long day yesterday, ending in family reunion on my wife's side. I wish I would have taken sleeping pills at noon yesterday…..............

Today wasn't much better, finally got home around 4. I spent some time cleaning up the wiring behind the stereo in the shop and attempting to fix an old Pioneer 100 disc cd player.

It ended in a pile of scrap metal and my electronics box and screw box growing exponentially.
I did finally finish the shop pc though, it's 100% a pile of slow crap, but it's working and has lots of room for the music collection…..

Now I'm trying to figure out how to sharpen some of these gouges that have awkward bevels….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad you enjoyed the prom SD, was the drink invite a black tie affair?
DY, nasty cut, wish I had my hair back …..ah memories, they tell me that after the chemo it may come back a different color and I'll have to start shaving again ….... been almost 5 months without a need to shave/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening jocks and jockettes.
I'm waiting for one to come in from prom myself. I'm ready to go to bed. It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, you NEVER call the wife when you're hurt.
Now you'll hear about it everytime you want to go to the shop.

Seriously though. Glad you weren't hurt worse.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Today was the first time in about four days I was able to spend most of the day in the shop, WITHOUT being loaded up on meds.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, glad to hear that, hope you made the most of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did Rex. Got a lot done. I hope to post the progress tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll look out for it, got to go out in the morning to visit someone who is in hospital and not expected to make it. Actually it is my daughter in law's father.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice video Super.
Do you ever wish they were still tiny.
I do. I had a lot less worries about her.


----------



## superdav721

I think I will put my grandson in the freezer and pull him out when I want to play. That way he will never grow up and I will have a little boy forever.
One home and one to go. 
the youngest was an hour early. I wonder what happened.
I was in the shop sharpening and listening to the scanner.
Do you think he noticed me taking his tag # as they drove off


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Bagtown.


----------



## DIYaholic

You dads have got to stop worrying. (Like that's ever going to happen!) We all know you raised 'em right. So they chose good guys & will make good decisions. You only need to learn to live with their decisions. That's the tough part.

DY,
Did the jig have any safety warnings? If not, you could sue the manufacturer. Oh, wait that would be you! Never mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats to SuperD & Eddie for the Badges of honour. Well deserved.


----------



## superdav721

Two of us stumpsters on the top at the same time. Now thats cool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, it's not my daughter that worries me. 
It's the safety of the boy she is with if he as much as acts like he wants to hurt her.
Yes, I'm over protective as hell when it comes to my baby girl.


----------



## KTMM

New profile picture?


> ?


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
That is not a "Profile", that is a "Full Frontal" shot!!!


----------



## KTMM

I had no fun last night, gotta make up for it tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I say snoopy should stay.
We need to protect snoopy.
besides,
If you change it, I will miss your posts. Even with your other photo up there, I never pay attention to names or looking closely at profile pictures. I'm just used to certain people's.

Marty changed his profile picture a while back and I talked to him on here for over an hour before I realized WHO I was talking to.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, you guys ever watch this video called Bens Mill?
I just spent an hour watching it.
Would be cool to have an old water powered belt driven mill like that.


----------



## KTMM

Small wonder, if the world ends tomorrow I won't be surprised….

After a long day today I made it out to the shop. I was cleaning up my workbench when I noticed this…..










The 4 tape measures I own were all on the bench in perfect harmony, this is a rare moment indeed.

The little yellow stanley saw me through the first project I ever really made, the big Stanley was a gift from my father-in-law, the little komeleon I bought when the little stanley got inaccurate, and the Kobalt was from the top secret project.

Good times, amazing what memories a few objects in synch can evoke.


----------



## KTMM

P.S. nevermind the meese in the background they're a running joke, I'll explain another time.


----------



## Bagtown

Guy has a jig or two in that video


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's cool KTMM.
I hae several tape measures too. I keep several around though because I always wind up cutting mine.

Laugh if you want. 
I've cut them with the table saw. I've cut them with a razor knife. 
I've slipped with a chisel and cut them.
I've even cut one before with some tin snips.
Then of course there was an easy read that I just threw against the wall.

By the way, you bought me a Kobalt for the top secret project. I'm using it again in my current project, which is a design of the same man who designed the band saw. 
Sorry, it's late and I can't think of his name at the moment.

Good night all.


----------



## Bagtown

KTMM, Funny you have your pipe there.
I was looking for my old pipe here this afternoon. Felt like a puff. I think she threw it out.
Think I'll go check out the cigars no that I think of it.
I don't smoke anymore, just a nice cigar every couple months or so.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening Bagtown.
I'm sorry I am leaving just as you're getting on.
It's been a long day. All I've been waiting on is for my daughter to get home from the prom.
Now I'm off to bed. 
I have an agenda tomorrow.
Also, hopefully I'll have a visitor tomorrow as well.

Sooooooooooooooooo,
Good night everybody!


----------



## Bagtown

Holy Crap
It's 2:15 in the morning again.


----------



## Bagtown

night.


----------



## superdav721

Last one is home. Good night. 
I like the pic Lucas.


----------



## superdav721

Bagtown thanks for the video now I will be up one more hour


----------



## DIYaholic

I too am calling it a night, even though at 1:18am, it is actually early morning!!!!

It is time for me to fall asleep, dream of a better tomorrow & see if it comes true.

Nytol.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Glad everyone survived prom night, especially the young gentlemen. I have never had the joy of waiting up for a daughter to come home, as both of my progeny are male. The amount of worry is the same, just what you worry about is different.

Several of the men at church some years back formed a "No-questions" club. We give the kids a card with our phone numbers and the agreement is that, if called, we will come give you a ride home and not ask any questions or tell your parents what condition you were in etc. The idea was to get kids home if they had gotten themselves into a situation they could not handle and not drive or ride with someone who had been drinking. I would much rather be woken up at three in the morning then to go to a funeral for a 17 year old kid. I have been called several times every year around now, although it is usually during spring break or graduation time that most of problems happen. I htink it is easier for the kids to call someone who is not their father.

Yesterday, I had a fire in the shop so it was nice and toasty and got some cleaning up done and the tracks for the curtains drilled and ready to mount The track is extruded aluminum and it is screwed into a maple mounting board. the whole contraption is 12 and 1/2 feet long and there is a 3" wide skirt that hides the mechanism and provides an attachment point for the drape that hangs in front (valance?). It is kind of like a very long shallow box with two open sides. It is coped to the crown molding, that isn't up yet because we want to paint before we put the molding up and there isn't time to do that now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Looked like a pretty active night.

Rob, Sorry to hear about the shop mishap. OSHA is gonna be all over this one.

Dave, William, There's a country song about sitting up all night cleaning your gun.

Randy, You're the kind of guy us fathers watch out for. (that makes you special)

Bagtown, It's good to have a night watchman around here to keep an eye on Randy.

Sherlock Lucas, That's a good look for you, I'd go with it.

eddie, I like to keep it a mess, That way I don't have to sort out the details.

Rex, I had an APB put out on me last night. *A*lmost *P*erfect *B*runette.

Damn, I forgot geo again…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers phase2 of my deck starts today


----------



## geoscann

GOOD morning nubers looks like a nice sunny day but cool temps

BOX thats how it is i,am in the corner and always getting over looked and thats ok


----------



## geoscann

WELL i,am off to wally world to buy some rubber balls. I like SD saw till so much i,am going to make one today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Oh joy - NOT, I'm off to HD today as wifey wants to get some plants, garden stuff and also crap to go in the house. She has already told me I need to hook up the trailer and take it with us, what a frightening thought.
Gold to see everyone is up and ready to, the weather looks good, coffee is sublime, my day is screwed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all Stumpy Zone Zombies,

Coffee is brewed & consumed. Breakfast has been prepared & devoured. Morning home improvement shows have done been watched. It is just about time for me to motivate & accomplish something. Anything actually realized, will be a 1000% increase over yesterday's feats. I was able to complete a lenghty nap & a great quantity of procrastination yesterday. As that was my goal, I was extemely successful in my endeavors. I'm quite proud of myself!!!

Today, my skill set will be put to work for my "real" job. In store, is making a tracking sheet (excel spreadsheet), recording the weekly mowing & side jobs completed for the properties that we maintain. I must also begin creating an "Operations Manual" for the company. It will consist of HR Policies, Payroll Policies, SOPs, Safety Procedures/Policies, etc. This will be a long process, it could take decades to complete!!!

I hope everyone begins & ends the day pain & injury free, accumulating adequate shop time, and has a great all around end of the weekend.

I'll see ya, when I see ya!!! TTFN.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nuber
got up late again as useally ,got arrested early this morning by our local sheriff dept. took to the court house then released but the arresting officer took me back to my truck and told me dont worry about the court date he would be there too.went to a little store up the road to get a couple of bacon, cheese ,egg, bisquets go in here all the time they are good.when i got there the cashier was crying and this idiot was cussing and raising hell and the manager was asking him to leave. the girl crying must have got his order wrong .this little mexican girl was rattled and upset and the manager a collage aged kid looked scared.i really ,really try to stay out of other folks business but sometimes this Irish gets the best of me. i told him to settle down and shut the fk up.then he turn on me went to poking me in my chest with his finger and cussing and said to keep my big ugle ass out of his business this guy was a small person the smallest one there.well i grabed his finger and didnt let go i could feel bones cracking he fell to his knees cussing .i was scrared about craped in my pants.about this time is when the law got there . i let go they arrested us both.he then got to arguing with these cops bad mistake on his part.they got me for assault but the cop that took me to my truck said they will be dropped .at least i didnt have to post bond .the other guy they got for some drugs ,being drunk and fighting with them dont think he will be going any where for a while.by the time i got back to the store they had stoped making the bisquetts but the manger said to come back tomorrow and he would give me two on the house. hope this day gets better


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That is quite a way to start ones day. I'm glad you are ok. You took a chance, luckily he was ill prepared. I do hope the "other guy" is feeling some pain, wood serve him right! Pain, incarceration & financial woes, is the least he deserves.

Now you can get on with the rest of your day. As Stumpy wood say; crack open a cold one, my friend, you earned it!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie remind me not to have piss you off over a biscuit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good job Eddie. 
I try to stay out of other people's business as well, but sometimes you have to be a man and step up. Since it sounds like noone else there was fitting that bill, it is a good thing you showed up.
If it helps, I've been in your shoes. The charges will be dropped with no problems if your experience is like the one's I've had. Judges are usually pretty symathetic to the guy who actually stopped the actual bad guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn eddie, Do you make a scene every time you go out in public???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I'm glad you provide that service in your town. However, I'd be pissed if my kids had someone other than me bring them home. My kids know that they can always call me. All they have to do is to remember past experiences. I've been called for my drunk kids. I've been called to get one out of jail. I've been called because one was at a party and drugs were brought out. I've been called several times for other reasons. My kids should know by now. I'll have enough respect for them having the common sense to call me that nothing will ever be said about it.
The problems I have had in the past is when things happen that I don't find out about till much later. I want my kids to know they can always depend on me when they're in trouble. I know they'll make mistakes. I want them to be mature enough to call me though instead of turning elsewhere for help.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *DIY* your right hope he stays there for a while

*Dave* i love my biscuit 

thanks *William* .but to be honest i was afraid during this and was glad to see the law. glad you and Daves girls made it home safe and sound. the last thing i need is to give my money to the courts.found a scroll saw a 16 inch delta on cregs list for 60 buck dose that sound ok, and what kind of blade did you say was good

*Marty* i really try not to kids called and said they seen my name on their computer on some site they laughed and said about the same thing as william said i was a criminal now


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not gonna rat you out eddie. At least not until you make Americas Most Wanted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to go to the shop. I watered my jig yesterday and I want to see if it grew any…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I use Flying Dutchamn #3 spirals mostly.
Once you get in to scrolling though, there is a variety of different blade sizes and styles that you'll want to keep on hand for a variety of diffent tasks.
I buy mine from Mike's Workshop here. 
A good suggestion I make to new scrollers is to buy the assortment pack to get an idea of what sizes they think they'll use. You can see that pack here. 
Here is Scrollsaw Workshop. There's great patterns there for free to get you started. 
Also go here to Steve Hutcheson's site. Scroll down the left side, where the site navigational panes are, to the first green box. It says "free scrollsaw videos". There's tons of very helpful videos there for the beginning scroller. 
Get plenty of practice. Don't give up. There is a learning curve. Then when you get real good at it,here is Wildwood Deigns, my favorite pattern source.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My latest project post is up.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You really out did yourself! I don't know what else to say. I'm speechless.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY,
Thanks. I had a good time with this one, as usual. Now I gotta decide what to build next. I want to do more shop made tools. I love building them. One day maybe I'll have a shop with nothing but tools built by me. You never know.

I hope to get back on later guys. For now though, I'm afraid Im going to have to lie down for a while.
Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks William


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Where is everybody???


----------



## DIYaholic

I think they all went over to William's, to check out his 3D Router Mega-Pantogragh!!! It's that or they are bailing Eddie out of jail!!!


----------



## superdav721

I'm here. Somewhere. I have been looking for a video that i founds some months back. There was a guy that took an oak tree from bark all the way to steamed and bent bench. I cant find it to save my life.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm baking him a cake. I've included 3 of my best files…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie is a nut, and a hero to all biscuit makers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It sounds like you need to go out to the back 40 and find your own oak tree. Don't forget to take your camera along…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I remember that video, You sent it to me…..


----------



## superdav721

A friend has asked me for it and it has now become a obsession to find it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wish you guy would hurry up with those files ,i think my cell mate is giving me strange looks and smiling


----------



## superdav721

Dont drop the soap Eddie.
Marty I thought I posted it on this thread. I went back 4000 and gave up. You know we are some full of crap woodworkers.
I have to build me some gnome doors.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there eddie, This shouldn't take more then 3 or 4 weeks…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Start talking to yourself real loud. Eddie. If that doesn't make them back up, start arguing with yourself louder and threaten to whip your own ass. I guarantee you they'll think twice about even going to sleep tonight, much less bothering you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think it's the one you posted on here Super, about two thousand posts back.
Was it the guy who goes to his shop every day on a bicycle? It took like thirty days from start to finish?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

William this guy had real big machinery. And he steam bent Large chunks of oak.
meanwhile I am finding older stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Try these!


----------



## superdav721

dont do it what ever you do dont pull the finger.
http://www.misternicehands.com/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Why do you need to steam bend a gnome door???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm looking for the one I'm talking about now.
It's one of my favorite videos that you've posted.


----------



## superdav721

The Secret Coke Recipe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

You got me on that one

DIY thats going to be a big cake.

heres my next jig for stumpys contest


----------



## superdav721

I use so many sites for entertainment like vemeo, google vids, stumbleupon, youtube, wimp on and on and on. After a month , ,,, , , , ,, , , , what were we talking about?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I think he did ride in on a bike. He ran a log thru the mill then put it into a big steamer. Came back the next day poured some coffee, took the wood out, and bent it…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the one I assumed he was talking about Marty.
That was a cool video. If he find it, I hope he posts it again.
I just tried going back and finding it here on this thread.
I guess I was clicking "previous 30 replies" too much and too quickly.
My computer froze up and I had to reboot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's that time again. I'm outta here…..


----------



## KTMM

Eddie, do what I do, just remind the officer of the fact he's going to have to do a ton of paperwork, and you don't want to have to report him for bumping your head putting you in the car….....

Charges dropped….

Had I been in your shoes, I would have just asked the guy if that was his car, the kid was stealing the wheels off of. When he came back in the store he would have been met with a chair, bottle of ketchup or the basket from a deep fryer depending on my mood.


----------



## superdav721

Smokin BRB. I give up on the video.


----------



## DIYaholic

Night, Night Marty.

I want my BCWW TV, I want my BCWW TV, I want my BCWW TV….........................


----------



## geoscann

William nice job your pontorouters look great. I,am very impressed you do some very nice work.

What happened to the stumper today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow. had my fill of HD today. When we "eventually" got home I was so tired I had to take a nap. The dogs woke me up wanting their supper, so it was a loooooooong nap.
Looked at William's latest Jig, I think he is addicted to Jigs, or Jiggery Pockery?
I out tomorrow and Wednesday, it's that time again, Sandra has the whip out getting all her stuff done beforehand.

How about our very own John Wayne - Eddie the Godfather. That other fella certainly "took the biscuit" so to speak. Well done Eddie, not many left like you.


----------



## superdav721

BCWW?
Hey Roger, did yall get a cold snap over there in the big T?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD: Yes yesterday, this morning was cool but it got into the high 80's this afternoon, cooler tonight though.


----------



## superdav721

Us to. We are about ten degrees below you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually I really liked it, don't want the heat to come on too quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

37 degrees & raining, 55 degrees & rain tomorrow.  I should end up with tomorrow off. Hard to mow in a pounding rain.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. It's hard to mow or do anything in 100+


----------



## superdav721

Randy toooooo cold for me.
What is BCWW?


----------



## DIYaholic

High temps don't bother me much. Humidity is the killer. It's also hard to mow in the dark though!!!

Rex, be sure to say hi to the nurses for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

*B*lue *C*ollar *W*ood*W*orking!!!


----------



## superdav721

DUHHHH!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. I sure will, that'll be Wednesday when I go to the cancer canter. They really are a great bunch and we do have a good time despite what is going on. I'm considering taking in my Bull******************** Button to surprise them, whatever but I'll take a small flask of Bailleys for when they bring me some coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, a new avatar, SD - Super DUHHH


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually I thought it meant *B*loody *C*old *W*ood *W*orking.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
The mind is the first thing to go!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is the Stumpy Video???

"Union Break" BRB.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gotta love that guy *DYI*

Hay* Roger* it is hard to do ant thing in that kind of heat add a little humidity u got loisiana


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been on on two different graphics programs I have looking at what fonts I want to make templates for to be used with my pantographs.
I'm thinking I have a LOT of templates to do. I see several different fonts I like. I need about two of each letter. Probably upper and lower case. 
I think I'm just going to start with one called new times roman. It's just a nice clean looking font to start with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Even though I will probably not be mowing tomorrow, I will still have to work on the "Operations Manual". So I need to be ready, willing & able to work tomorrow. That means it is time for me to go offline and power down. I'll need to do the same with my computer!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Eddie the summer gets too hot at times to do anything, hate it when it gets humid too, must be bad in LA.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You make bail yet Eddie?


----------



## superdav721

Thats it. I am mailing each of you a open can of anchovies. I am on drugs. I get my tooth out tomorrow. Happy dance. lallalallalalalalallala
And I can stop taking these [email protected] painkillers. I cant get nothig done. I have the attention span of a gnat.

Squirrel

Look a penny.
Did I have a cup of coffee?
Check the mail.
Tie my shoe.
That just a glimpse of about 5 seconds of my day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William*

still talking real loud to myself it seems to be working

grads on making top 3 again just checked


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave * i may need drugs sounds like me and i dont do any.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks eddie. Now start talking to the two fellas, one on each shoulder. They'll be banging the bars trying to get out of there. When the guards get there, keeps doing it, only much louder. Soon, you'll be out of the jail, in a padded room where they'll give you a shot. Don't worry about the shot. You'll be out soon and wake up sometimes tomorrow without any memory of much of this.

Super,
Sounds like you're handling the meds real well. You're thinking about something even if it's all over the place. Wait till they make your mind shut down completely. Then you're thought process goes from what you described to….
uh.
uh.
uh.
uh. 
DAMNIT! Someone please tell me what the hell I was talking about! What day is this? Where am I? What's this food doing here in front of me? No I did not eat any of this. Stop messing with my mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

It is a bit instructive to look at what I post in the morning the next day and compare it to what actually got done. It is often not often the same. It seems Miss Julie's priorities and mine are not always the same and I usually end up doing what she wants to get done. Not always and sometimes my morning plan is what I THINK is her priority only to have that idea changed when she awakens and we talk about it. For example, This morning I intended to cut the mounting board for the curtain track (after earning my daily bread at the plant) , sanding it and putting a coat of primer on it, then plant some of the cedar trees, then finish shredding the brush from the ash trees. Yesterday I finished mowing. I actually got everything mowed that should be mowed this weekend. I planted one more tree, and repaired the dirt sifter. After reading this I think we should cross link these to the garden guys as well.

Miss J wanted a wine bread and cheese supper and I NEVER say no to her when she wants that. When we were courting, that was how we "ateout" a lot of times. Money was in short supply and we had the wonderful beaches of Monterey Ca just a short drive away so we would go to this little shop that was run by an old Italian lady and buuy some cheap wine, good bread and some cheese. A healthy meal and even better company in one of the most beautiful setting around and a memorable evening for less than ten bucks. We still enjoy a meal like that, only without the beach. There is a beach on the Wabash, but it sure ain't like Asilimar Beach.


----------



## HamS




----------



## superdav721

A wonderful story Ham. That was nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,
It will be a day of "hunting & pecking" as I create an "Operation Manual" for the company. That means sittin' at the computer, checking in here and occasionally typing something for work. Should be a relatively easy day!!!

Ham,
I understand quite well about two people having different priorities. The owner & my priorities are often very far apart. I feel your pain.

It's 40degrees & raining, going up to 55degrees with scattered showers. I'll spend the day inside typing away & staying dry. I hope everyone has an enjoyable, productive & safe day.

Eddie,
How is the breakfast swill in the local pokey?


> Did you survive the night


I'll see all ya'll, when I see ya….......


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
It's good to hear that your dental agony will soon be over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, incidentally, no matter what you get done, I enjoy your morning writeups and look forward to them. It makes it better when you post photos like that one. I grew up and am not close to the muddy Mississippi River. I sometimes forget that there's places such as those in your photo that are much cleaner and serene that the Mississippi.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all stumpoids, just a hello before I leave for my "medical" day of tests and scans. I will be online later this evening and I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning folks,

Ham, Looks like a nice place to make memories. I do love the beach. Another month or so before it's warm enough to go to the beach here.

SuperD Hope you get that tooth out today. I agree with what William said about the meds. I lose th tail end of what I'm saying more often than not. What are we supposed to do with them anchovies? Me, I'd make caesar dressing with em.

DIY, Good luck with the manual. Been there done that. I found that most of those types of manuals are rarely used, but when they do need to be used they best be well written. Are you going for ISO certification? Man, writing manuals is mind numbing.

Hey William, that rig is looking awesome. I'm gonna soon have to get of my lazy ass and get to work here.

Squirrel…..


----------



## Bagtown

Good Luck Rex.


----------



## Bagtown

Snow.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William - I just saw that Matthias posted your build on his Facebook feed.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
Good luck Rex.
Squirrel on WOOD


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't do facebook Bags, but I was thinking about sending him some photos of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now you got me over on facebook Bags, trying to find it. I don't see where he posted it, but I can't seem to find anything I'm looking for on there usually.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Matthias often posts versions of his jigs made by others on his Facebook page and sometimes in his weekly email. You've hit the big time!


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah William I subscribe to his Monday morning feed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He took you out to breakfast?
I don't even know what "feed" means. I've heard the term used, but can't keep up with technology well enough to want to figure out what it means.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning…real quick here are today's stats

Hand Planes = 12,495 post averaging 32.6 posts per day (an increase of 0.1 since Friday)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,398 posts averaging 53.2 posts per day (an increase of 2.9 since Friday)
Intercept = 4,097 or about 200 days (8 Nov 2012) (shorter by about 25 days! since Friday)

Type at ya later.


----------



## superdav721

The doctor had a death in his family. They had my old cell number. I still have the tooth and no more pain killers. This is going to be a fun next two days.


----------



## DS

What I weekend… I am exhausted today.
I started out planning a nice quiet weekend to enjoy the first 100+ degree summer day out by my pool. Indeed I was out bright and early swimming around 7am in the morning light when it is most pleasent.

By 10am I discovered my folks had been trying to call me all morning on both my cell phone and my wife's.
Worried that someone was in the hospital I frantically called them.

To my (somewhat) relief, no on was in the hospital. BUT, there was a water leak under thier sink. Actually, a broken seal in the faucet was leaking between the granite top and the subtop for some time and they discovered mold into the wall and down into the cabinets.

I built thier kitchen 11 years ago, so when it came to building a new sink cabinet, I was the guy.
I salvaged the cabinet face and built a new melamine box, while the "mold abatement team" consisting of my brothers and brothers-in laws, cleaned out the mold and restored the infrastructure to good condition.

Needless to say this whole project took the rest of Saturday and a good part of Sunday before if was finished.

This meant my swimming weekend was severely shortened.









We finished Sunday evening and it strangely looked exactly as it did before the leak. 
I guess that is a good thing, but after working so hard, emotionally, I was expecting more. 
Nature of the beast I suppose.


----------



## superdav721

Not what you planed for The weekend. But that's how most of my weekends go. But you go it done yourself.


----------



## DamnYankee

While this was not planned by anyone my pre-weekend conversations with my wife usually go…

Wife: "What are your plans for this weekend?" 
Me: "I don't know, you haven't told me yet."


----------



## DamnYankee

A local CL listing for a Stanley #45
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/2906751668.html


----------



## DS

And oh yeh, Hi guys!
200+ postings this weekend since I left. Not bad.

Dave, sore tooth AND no Harley? Sorry… Been there, done that. By that I mean, last time I had a sore tooth, I also didn't have a Harley. The gov't has never paid me for not raising pigs yet either. But that's another story altogether.

DY: That's what I get for planning to have an unplanned weekend, I guess.


----------



## superdav721

Ds that made me smile. The smile was good but hurt. You guys are always good for a smile.


----------



## superdav721

No Harley, it just gets better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hi guys 
looks like everybody made it thur the weekend

*Dave* sorry to hear that tooth pain is still with you ,

i was thinking which sometime gets me in trouble, wanted to know if this would be ok to down load this

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32790

sounds like it would save me some time .being new and trying to look and read and do as mush as i can with the time i have .thanks to u all for allways helping me and make me feel welcome me as being new and a long way to go with craft means a lot thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs

He clearly put a LOT of work into them, and that's very nice of him!

Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems kind of pointless to me. It's just a list of all projects using the same photo that the Lumberjocks index uses. If you want to actually see the project, it sends you right back to this website. He says you don't need to be online, but that's not true. Sure, you can look at the list offline, but you can't read the project page or see the rest of the photos.


----------



## superdav721

At the last minute the doctor called me something in to hold me off till Wednesday.


----------



## Bagtown

Glad to hear it Dave.

Stumpy, At first I thought that list was a great idea until I realized you have to be online. If it was an offline app maybe for an ipad or something, then it would be worthwhile. Lot of data though.
I'm trying to find a good reason for it but if you're missing something, so am I.
You're right. He did put a LOT of work into it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You could have went down to the local High School and got the good stuff…..


----------



## DS

I remember when he made the list. Someone was complaiing that they were tryig to find some project they'd seen a while back and wasn't finding it easily enough. The idea was to give a larger overview of the projects available on LJ's… or something like that.
I never tried using it.


----------



## Bagtown

Maybe it's easier to search than LJ's is. I know doing a search for anything on here can be nightmarish.


----------



## superdav721

Bag that site you shared with the sled build is addictive thanks.


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah, I got that favourited too.
They're preserving a lot of history on there.
I thought I was gonna get bored with that one I posted seeing as how it is an hour long. But it's really interesting. I like that it's in Vermont. I used to spend summers as a kid in Vermont at my grandparents. Me and my granpa used to get up about 4:30, he'd make eggs and bacon and tea for me and he put on a pot of coffee for himself. Then he'd have eggs and pork fatback. Slices of pure white fat. He loved it. We'd drive down to his boathouse and load our gear and head out. We'd fish till about 10:30 and then back in. We always dropped the fish off at the old folks home cause he didn't like to eat fish. We'd get home for lunch, then watch an hour of TV and then nap till just before supper. We'd have supper and then play cards till it got dark. Once it was dark we went outside with flashlights and caught night crawlers for the next mornings bait. Then we went to bed. That was our schedule darn near every day. Those were the best summers of my life. And his boat was a mid engine (V8 I think) wooden (teak I think) Chris Craft. Somedays when it was real hot I'd get to waterski behind his boat. That thing was fast.

squirrel. . .

I no longer have any family down in Vermont but I drive that route any chance I get. What beautiful country.


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah Dave, Did you notice all the safety glasses and stuff that he was wearing? lol
Not many guys like that around anymore.


----------



## superdav721

I think I might have to watch that one again. He is doing what I want to do in retirement.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
Yes, VERMONT is beautiful! That is why I live/stayed here, I'm from NY originally. I live near Lake Champlain in Colchester, town next to Burlington.

To answer your earlier question; NO, I'm not going for ISO certification, for our "Operations Manual". I trying to take a small company to the next level, so policies & procedures need to be spelled out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did you find that video???


----------



## superdav721

No I have not. I will cross over it again. If I new the the web host it was own that would narrow the field a lot.


----------



## superdav721

My brother in law had a cow pinch his leg between a 2/6. We have been doctoring on it.


----------



## Bagtown

DIY, I spent my summers in Newport on Lake Memphremagog.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bag,
I have spent some time in Newport. I used to date someone from there. Used to go to the "Nickelodeon", not a movie theater though, it was a bar. I also love to ski the trees at Jay Peak!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is coming to an end. I was able to stay dry, worked at the computer putting together my "Operations Manual". It's gonna be a lot of work, but worth it/needed in the long run. Rain days are good, as long as I can work indoors!!!

I hope evryone sleeps soundly and awakes to a great tomorrow!!!

Nytol,

Mornin' Ham.


----------



## HamS

good Morning Gentlemen.

The coffee is tasty this morning. It was cold and raw and windy yesterday. My outsidfe work was curtailed a bit by the weather, but I got some done though. I have not finished the floor, I have had to take a bit of a hiatus from it and get the trees planted. I have been working a bit each morning on the curtain hanging problem in the living room. It really should not be as complicated as I am making it, but I suppose that is my nature. Today is garbage day so I sould curtail my ramblings a bit and get about my duties.

Randy,

I thought of you when dad told me it snowed ten inches in Western New York. I hope that did not ruin your day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the morning update, *Ham*. I always enjoy them!

*Dave*- I built some studio lighting for filming. My version of below:










...of course mine are made from wood and hardware store stuff, but they work just as well and were cheap to make. Not that your videos need better lighting, but if you are interested in building some for future videos, let me know. I'll take some photos of how I did it. Each one uses four light sockets which can be turned on in pairs for moderate or high light, it has a reflective box and adjustable arms that attach to the ceiling to keep them out of the way (could be put on a tripod too)


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning Stumpy Nubbers!

Well my shop time of late has involved finally putting the screen back on our screened in porch. Last April the porch was heavily damaged by hail. Hail punched through the screens and the roof. About last August/September the roof was finally fixed. Then over Sept/Oct I repainted the deck while the screens were gone. As it was then Winter (or what almost passes for one here) we desided to wait until this spring to put the screens back on. So finally, I am putting screen up.

Have I mentioned I HATE ladder work!


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah… the daily stats…

Hand Planes = 12,521 posts, averaging 32.6 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,428 posts, averaging 53.0 posts per day (a drop by 0.1 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,093, or about 201 days (10 Nov 2012) (a loss of 2 days since yesterday)

Everyone that is predicting the actual date of intercept, please PM me your prediction. I think I've caught all of them but I want to make sure.


----------



## superdav721

Most interesting Stumpy. I like hardware store stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Good morning fellow Limberjerks, Stumpy Lurkers, Intercept Speculators, and Sore Tooth!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I absolutely *HATE* this time of year.
Ya'll's know that my back doesn't hold up well to all this dang going and going and going.
Had band concert last night. I love my daughter more than life itself, and I've always supported her efforts in band, but I am sure glad that's the last band concert I have to go to for the foreseeable future.
We just got done with prom.
In the next month we also have four awards programs for elementary.
One awards program from for junior high.
One awards banquet for band.
one elementary graduation.
One junir high graduation.
One high school gradution.
And a diploma in an oak tree.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't understand all these graduations.
When I was in school, you graduated high school.
For the other eleven years, unless you failed, you just moved on to the next grade.

And what's up with these dadblasted awards programs.
I hate going to them and I'm going to tell everyone why.
I completely understand giving a child an award for some accomplishment they have made.
That positive reinforement is a good thing for them.
These days though, they make sure every kid gets some kind of award.
It cheapens the positive reinforcement for the one's who've earned it.

Little Jimmy had the snottiest nose this year of the whole class.
The hell with giving him an awards then. Give him a box of kleenex.

Seriously folks. 
We turned out alright and most of us grew up in a time when if you didn't work your butt off and earn and award, all you got was a kick in the pants with the instructions that you're darned well gonna do better next year. 
I have acually sat up there in those uncomfortable chairs (to me anyway) and watched them call up some doofus and hand him an awards for being the biggest class interruptor.. The worst part of it is that this kid is beaming with pride while his dumbass parents sit back there and clap louder than anyone else has for the whole program. Do they not realize that their kid just got an award for NOT doing what he was supposed to be doing.
Let's not even bring up the kid who got an award for eating the most brownies in one lunch.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all. The coffee is great and I look forward? to a day of honey do's as soon as she wakes up.
Yesterday went OK, it was a long day and there were a couple of schedule problems that I had to sort out as they did not find orders for everything that I was supposed to get, but a call to the various doctors got the appointments - all of them, included. The added entries had over written the some of the original entries and I had to question why some of the test I knew they would do were not on their list.
Last appointment for for a complete eye exam referred by oncology to find out why my eyes were tearing all the time with the chemo. My vision was real bad after the examination and I also had a nasty headache, so basically I just went to bed.
The weather looks like from tomorrow we may be on for it to reach 100, not looking forward to that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.
You need to get out of those honey dos now.
RUN! Run fast as you can.
Get to the shop and lock the door. From the inside. Then barracade it so noone can get in or out.
Yea, that'll do it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I wish I could see an end to the honey do lists that keeps growing. Sandra is on a new quest from an idea she had after that notorious garage sale. She now ants to convert her work room, which is separate from the house, into some sort of showroom for the various stuff she has made on her 5 minute wonder craft work. Apart from moving all the stuff that is parked in there and finding a place to stow it, she wants to whole place remodeled and stuff build to house and display her stuff. She plans on having a sort of garage sale every 2 weeks, but not in the garage.

As far as the schools having more awards and functions today, I agree there is too much of it and for stupid reasons too. They say it is to make the students more interested and involved, but the items they celebrate seem like lame excuses to "party".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it sounds like she has your work cut out for you Rex.
I have a question though. If all this is going into her work room, where is she going to do her work?
Are you going to build her a new work room?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They say it is to make the students more interested and involved
So they give a child awards for being uninterested.

It has also been explained to me that they do this because they want to teach children that there are no "winners and losers, only winners". Their head just about explodes when I point out that there is no such thing as a winner if there is no loser. Everyone can't come in first all the time. 
I am one of those old fart I recon. I believe that these kids need to learn to work hard and do their best at everything they do. On top of that, I think it is important for them to know that even then, they will still come up short sometimes. They need to know that then, they pick themselves up, dust off, and try harder next time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Maybe I should have clarified… that is a picture of the commercial version, not the ones I made. Mine are as functional (more so, in my opinion) but not as pretty.

I may show them on the next show.

Morning *Rex*!

*Yanks*- The very first business I started (I was a teenager at the time, and I still run the business today during the spring and fall) was residential window cleaning. It's a service only rich people with massive houses are willing to pay for, so you can imagine some of the ladder work I have done over the years. Sometimes, when you are 40 feet up, standing at the top of the ladder with your hands free so you can stretch to reach, you think about what would happen if you took a head first fall to the concrete, but it goes with the territory. I've hung from the side of buildings well over a hundred feet up in Detroit, so when I get on a ladder, no matter how high, I feel safe as a baby in a crib!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William. Well, I built this work room a while back for us to share, one side was for her transcription work and the other side was for my computers and drafting table.
Then came the big C and her transcription setup was moved into the house so that she could "look after me". Since them, the building has taken on the role of a storage building.
Sandra also had a space in the workshop for her own craft tools which have now lay dormant for 3 years.
It's really been a case of changing what we panned into something we can manage with, under the circumstances.
I'll look for a pic of the building.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY-* I am doing a little "focus group" on the show and I need the thread to stay alive for a while so as many people as possible see it. I am going to be away today so i can't keep leaving comments. So if you guys would please check into it once in a while and leave a comment (try to keep it on the topic of that thread) I would appreciate it. You don't have to be constantly commenting or anything. But if you happen to be on LJs and it's been an hour since anyone has commented on that thread, you might leave one to bump it back to the front page.

*Since I know you have better things to do, I understand if you can't. Thanks!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Comment added Stumpy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: Here is a pic showing the detached building.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

While I am at it, here are some pics of work I did around the place a good 4 or 5 years ago. It shows all the woodworking knowledge I had, never made anything other than construction.

I found a concrete pad at the end of the property and decided to build an English Bus Stop.








This is how I started.










This is how it ended up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That looks nice Rex.
It also looks like the ideal place to have a little shop at your house. So maybe your wife has a good idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like the bus stop too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, it's a good idea, but for me now it is more work than I can handle.
You have often heard me talk about the water laying after it rains around the shop. Well I followed the route the draining water took and ran across the property and stated building a bridge together with a concrete bottom stream path - even painted the stream bed 2 blue colors to simulate water flowing when it was dry.









After








You can see the Shop and the Bus Stop too.


----------



## DS

Rex, that is amazing!
Looks like it was a fair amount of work.

I think the bus may be running late, you may have to hang out there a while.


----------



## superdav721

Wow Rex.
Stumpy we will tend to it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a few more while I have the disk out.
This is part of the patio that Sandra and I laid, the fill to bring it level was 29 truck loads, beyond is the deck I built.









Here you can see part of the deck, the arbor I built from landscape timbers.


















Now you can see why I am so frustrated not being able to do this or much else anymore.

The Cat Walk !









The Shop


----------



## DS

Thanks for sharing, Rex.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all or should say afternoon stay up late working on a rebuild of a kitchen cart for one of my kids.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX you have a beautiful home and the work you have done really looks great.i can see your frustration ,hopeful you will get this behide you and be back at what you love doing .


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That sure looks like a lot of work went into/goes on, to maintain your property. It looks awesome. Grab yourself a cold one, my friend, because you earned it!!!

William,
Regarding "pseudo" awards. I agree wholeheartedly!!! "Kids" these days seem to think they are entitled to the rewards instead of actually earning their way in the world.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William* i know the feeling, morning all ten inches of snow we would have to call out the national guard living so far down south some times forget that its still snowing in some part of the states.guess DY guess im hooked on a thread always look at the stats *Dave* sorry aboute the bike but you know there will be another opputuneaty and may be better than this was.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DYI *glad you survived the snow


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you guys for the nice remarks about my "chez moi". It did not come easy, I took out a mortgage in 1977 and managed to pay it off in 1998 (at 9.5% it was like robbery). It made a nice profit as there was 5 acres of land and I had built on to the house as well and it was in good condition.
I made the decision that whatever the profit was from the sale would be the total I was going to spend on another place. Had to move out because it was a quick sale, so I got a used travel trailer and found a piece of land at Valley Mills and bought it for 3 grand, parked the trailer on it and started drawing up my plans for a house. when completed, I hired a contractor had him arrange for crews to build, it would not be a completely finished out house though as I wanted to do certain things myself. Had to cut back on the design here and there so it fitted the budget. As I lived on site, I was there when they worked and if I did not like the way they did something, it was redone properly and to my specs.
The house was ready for me to move in April 2000 and I spent 6 years carving out a yard from all the trees and scrub. Yes it was hard work, and when I sai I built it all, I don't mean I watched some hired guys do it, I did it myself and with Sandra.
We are not well off at all, just regular people going from paycheck to paycheck, and hard up at times too. We accomplished much just by having our heads on straight and being prepared to work.
The only downside of it all is when the property taxes are made, they rate my property at almost 4 times the money I paid in 2000, and the land value is now 18 grand. - Punishment for hard work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Vermont ended up with only rain, a dusting of snow in the higher elevations & the mountains. Western NY & Pennsylvania were buried under a foot or more of snow.

Rex,
I've heard of some people that upgrade the interior of their homes into palaces & leave the exterior & yard area to go to pot. With the property value being based upon the outsides, their taxes remained low, yet they lived like royalty. This was years ago & I'm sure tax codes and the appraisal system have since been overhauled to close that loophole. I like the concept though. I woodn't have to do much landscape work or property maintenance!!!

It's "Happy Hour", or as I refer to it; "Attitude Adjustment Time" (usually much Loooonger than an hour)!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta Go. Back in an hour or so…............

The Woodwright's Shop is on!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

After some conversations with several fellow LJ's (including some of you guys here) I have decided to ditch the schedule above in favor of a "This week on Blue Collar Woodworking" format. As you can see, it still tells what we are going to be doing in the coming weeks and months, but it doesn't assign an episode number to any of the projects. That will give me the flexibility I sometimes need. (You have to remember that the show is about what's happeing in the shop, and it's hard to put a firm schedule on that since things change based on what we're doing at any given time.) I think it will add to the authenticity of the show as well, less of a planned feel and more of a "what the heck is Stumpy doing this week" kind of thing.

Of course, I also want people to eagerly anticipate each episode, so I am going to update the first couple of sentences in this thread each week as well as the first couple of words in the title. The benefit of this is that people don't actually have to open the thread to see what they can expect on the next episode because the title and first few words are displayed without clicking on it.

I know that will mean those of you who are "watching" this thread will see the title of the email notifications change each week, but only the first part. It will still say "Blue Collar Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs" so you should know what thread it is referring to without much confusion.

I'll be honest with you… a lot of people see this thread and are introduced to the show. You guys chatting on here gives the show great exposure, and I want to take advantage of that… thus the changes above, especially the evolving title.

*Thanks so much for all the comments you make every day, you have no idea how much they've helped get the show established!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

By the way… (or as the kids say "BTW")... A couple of you were waiting for a project on the list to air. I know the drill press table was one of them. PM me if you had one in mind that you were waiting to see before you built something. I will try and get to them ASAP!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy*

im so deep in my learning curve that i learn on all your shows ,just dont change your little picture thats how i find most of you guys. i dont have a jointer yet stll saving money to get one r should say tring to.been useing my table saw with a jig to plane the edges but now have a bench that has vises ang looking at a stanly 608 do you think that it will do the job i looked at the new ones and could almost buy a jointer for what they cost. you seem to be well versed in them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- Yes, a 608 is a nice jointer. It's the Bedrock version of the #8, which a lot of guys prefer, though I think a regular old #8 would do the trick just as well. Actually, a #7 will do it too, a #8 is a big plane!

The hardest part is getting the board flat enough to use the jointer plane. A twist, bow or cup, unless very slight, should be removed with some rough jack plane work first, taking down the highest points. Then the jointer will give it a very flat final surface.

While I know guys who use a #8 (or #608) to flatten board faces, it is really used for edges mostly. It will work fine on faces, but I prefer a #6 or #7 because the #8 is just so big.

If you don't already have a good #5, the #8 will not really help much since you are already doing the edge jointing on the table saw. Like I said, you need the #5 to flatten before you use a jointer plane.

This video is pretty good: Part 2, Part 3 (Part 1 is just a few seconds of nothing, so skip it)

If you have a good #5, and the #608 is a really good deal, go for it. If you can get a #7 cheaper, get that instead. Of course, if the $608 is really cheap, like under $80, buy it, shine and sharpen it, and slap it on eBay for a tidy profit!

I have also been thinking of showing how to flatten a board with a Harbor Freight electric planer instead of a #5… maybe this weekend…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Rex*- You should enter those shop photos of before your cleanup and after in this contest.

You could win a picture of a trophy… on the blog page you use to enter the contest… which nobody will ever see after the contest is over…

Maybe I should rethink these prizes I am giving out for my contests. If LJ's can get away with awarding a grand prize "icon", then I should be giving out atta-boy's instead of books or DVD's


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *stumpy* i see what you mean,


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder if I could get a "Time Sensitive" Icon "Atta Boy"???


















I did work hard & deserve a "Pat on the Back"!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Of course, if the #608 is really cheap, like under $80, buy it, shine and sharpen it, and slap it on eBay for a tidy profit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* I'd like to use your bus stop bench to take a nap. They're working me like a borrowed mule….. (BTW, Nice spread)

*William,* I agree with ya on the awards thing. We had to work our @$$ off if we wanted an award. Most of the time it was a pat on the back and a well done, then we moved on. I think our generation grew up just fine. Just look at us now, We sit in a dark room with a keyboard 'til all hours of the night sniffing saw dust and shellac…..

*Eddie,* Why are you putting one of your kids on a kitchen cart???

*Dave,* You're kinda quiet tonight. How's those meds doing???

*Stumpy,* WOOD

*Randy*, Here's your sign…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make some John Deere laps in the yard before they turn the lights out…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, that bench in the Bus Stop is made from the side rails of an old water bed frame. It worked out well. The position of the house is such that it has the sun into consideration and skewed, also for the bedroom upstairs to have a great view of the valley below. A lot of thought went into it, where the morning sun and where the afternoon sun impacted the house. I left trees in strategic positions to help shade the house, so when outside on the patio or deck there is shade. I have 2 skylights in the kitchen that face the morning sun and provide great daylight in the early morning, but don't get the sun directed at them at any other tome. If you see my house from the road, you don't see the front, you see the side because of the skewing. The house is 1638 sq ft but looks a lot bigger.


----------



## superdav721

I have been at a meeting for project graduation. Shhoooooot me lease. Tooth hurts, it comes out at 8:00 am wooowooo.
Need to eat and take antibiotic horse pill. take a bath and then touch back with you guys.
*Stumpy* I like the way you are heading with your new plans for the show.
Here is one for ya. Give me a script and I will shoot some footage replying back to you. I can go to Williams and we can do something from his shop on your jigs. Maybe like a reporter on the road in the field.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No hot laps tonight. It seems we're having a participation in precipitation. So I planted beans instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Hello, everybody, this is your action news reporter SuperDave with all the news that is news across the nation, on the scene at Williams shop. There seems to have been some saw dust made here. Pardon me, sir, did you see what happened?*


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are a WIMP!!! Unless there is a flood & lightning, WE MOW!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good, Come and mow my yard tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can also drive my truck tomorrow so I can get in some shop time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Mild mannered Clark Kent is the reporter, not Super…...

Of course, if you have a camera, you could be little Jimmy Olson!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My camera still won't work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Make up your mind. Do you want me to drive the truck or mow?


> What kind of truck


?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I have actually been mulling over an idea like that for a while now. Kind of a "video interview" where we film it separately but as if we were doing a live interview. Then I can edit it together.

I am supposed to do a thing with the young man from NewfoundlandWoodworker and I was thinking of something like that. Maybe you would like to do one and help me work the bugs out? I can send you a list of questions about something, like hand plane restoration or something like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty's post#8472

Yeeeeea I did!
I was standing over by the tables saws.
and here he come from behind the scroll saws.
I hollered at super, "DON'T LOOK SUPER!" 
It was too late….
He'd been mooned!

I'm sorry.
Could't resist.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Did I scare you with the quad axle???


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the sky is the limit. Hand tool restoration is great. That is one area I love. You shoot me some questions I can film 4 or 5 different answers. Mail you all the footage. And would be more than happy to help with the editing. 
Or we can push things up to you tube and keep the links private.
Lets do it. Pm me some questions and or a format you would like them answered in.
Marty is the go to guy on Mack trucks.


----------



## superdav721

William no streakin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Automatic, A/C, Cruise, 73,280 lbs that practically drives it self while I take a nap…..


----------



## KTMM

My brain hurts now, thanks SD.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Lucas, You must be my replacement….. Good Night


----------



## superdav721

Why does your grey matter hurt Lucas?
Good night Marty….


----------



## geoscann

Marty sorry to squash you but you should come up here my daughter drives a pete 377 with a 600hp cat 18 speed and it gross out at 175,000lbs from 26 to 32 yards depending on the material. i,ll have to get you some pictures.

nite nite marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi *marty* lol not on a cart a small extension to her counter top for her kitchen but sometimes i want to put them under counter

*DIY* a few laps around the yard in that truck want have to worry about the grass

*Dave and William* can i have a autograph ,so ican say i knew the ones that shot down Stumpys show with a moon shot sorry couldnt resist i think it a great idea

*stumpy*
love that kids video he just got a charisma and honesty about him .him and his dad really make some good 
videos 
*roger*
i been doing all my honey dos wait she went to get a cheess burger been 10 years now no wonder i been have to do everythig .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm gonna ask the nurses tomorrow if they will start a Dave & William Fan Club. You might consider posting some manly pictures of yourselves so that I can show them - but after my treatments for safety.
Box, that truck would hold at least one months supply of my pills, might need to borrow it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* thats a good looking shop .what happen to the big hole in the floor


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thanks for the "Atta-Boy" certificate.

I don't scare (all that) easily!!!
But I was told SIZE doesn't matter!!!









Eddie,
The hole (sump/pump) is still there. The shot is from a different angle.









Rex,
Smart move not showing pictures of Super & William until after your treatment. Then again, the nurses may take great pity on you…..................
~
~
~
~
~
~
for having to know them!!!

Pssst, don't tell anyone, but Marty just got beat up by a GIRL!!! Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Last call at the "Stumpy Nub Hotel Bar" has been called. I ordered a round for everyone, well ok, just me. Hey, hey, hey, don't be giving me no grief, no "Nubbers" wuz here. I was laft alone to deal with, well nut'n. That ain't really all that entertaining. They woodn't even turn on that there Blew Collared Woods Working show for me!!!

Thatz it I'm ouwta here. I'll seez ya all when I seez ya.

Mornin' Ham. Could you brews ups sum extra coffee forz me. I'll need it when I awake form my self induced coma, I may have a hangover!!!

Gud nyte allz yu Nubbererzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

*geo*, She must drive one of those centipede rigs for moving heavy machinery. My Step-Father was one of the designers of it. It was built and used to move a very large machine for GM, then sold to a company in Michigan…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

THis was a very stressful morning and I am glad Marty beat me to the first post. Ol' Stumpster went and moved and did not tell me and I was searchin for the Stumpy Numbs BCWW Saloon and Coffee house and had gone six pages back and did not find it. It was a little frightening for a minute until I remembered that thread titles change occasionally.

Well, my heart beat is back to normal and I am sippin the coffee again and smellin the roses, uhhh, that ain't exactly roses I am smellin', but OK that is the picture. Yesterday was a struggle at the office. The programs just were not doing what I was tryin to tell them to. That happens from time to time and it can drive you bonkers. Guys that progrogram computers usually think in very detailed orderly paths and we expect something that worked yesterday to still work today. Well, in the brave new world of cloud and networked client server computing that ain't necessarily so. It will work the same if nobody changed the rules, but that is a HUGE if.

Had board meetings but managed a little personal work at the very end of the day and got one more tree planted. I need to be collecting some carbon sequestration money from Al Gore for all the people paying carbon offsets for all these trees I am planting.

Thank you for the words of encouragement, I often wonder if anyone cares about he introspection I seem to engage in each morning. It has become a habit though.

Today I have an exam at the VA hospital to see if they can find a cause for my occassional dizziness and balance problems. They are going to be doing a CAT scan and ultra sound of my neck and head. My loving wife was quick to offer her own diagnosis of the likely hood of finding anything when they do the brain scan. I really do love her. I really do … I really … I real….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning Ham…


----------



## superdav721

Good luck on your tests Ham.
I GET THIS [email protected]^ TOOTH OUT OF MY HEAD 
In one hour.


----------



## geoscann

*GOOD MORNING* Marty its a gravel train she love driving. I use to pull doubles hauling steel i also had a eleven axle trailer for steel. I used to go back and forth from gary Indiana to Detroit to buffalo NY. through Canada.Had a lot of fun but driving ain,t like it used to be. to much government…

*STUMPY * well ( i know a deep subject ) what our you doing with the show. also whens the next installment.i,am in withdrawal .


----------



## DamnYankee

Before I get inot "you can't fix stupid" here are todays stats…

Hand Planes = 12,576 posts, averaging 32.7 post per day (+ 0.1 since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,501 posts, averaging 53.1 posts per day (+ 0.1 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,075, or about 199 days (10 Nov 2012) (no change since yesterday)

Predictions I have received:
7 Jun 12 DYankee
8 Jun 12 Hydrohillbilly
6 Jul 12 geoscann
29 Jul 12 Bagtown
17 Sep 12 superdav721
31 Oct 12 DIYaholic
9 Oct 12 Rex
28 Nov 13 Patron


----------



## DamnYankee

Now for "You can't Fix Stupid"

You are all aware of my self inflicted head wound caused by a jig falling on my head, well yesterday I beat that act of stupidty with yet another.

As I mentioned I am in the process of putting up screens on our screened in porch. Yesterday I was putting up the plastic strips/trim over where the screen is stapled to the 2×4 framing of the porch.

Well there I stood on the ladder triming the bizzilionith cross piece plastic to length. Up until this one I very adamantly and carefully cut the piece away from me, but not on this one, oh no…this one I used the utility knife cutting towards myself and proceeded to slice my left forearm open. Three hours later I walkd out of the ER with 6 stitches.

My youngest, who was home with me (10 years old) calmly helped my wrap a dish towel around my forearm, taped it tight with duct tape, found my wallet and truck keys, called my wife on my cell phone and told her we were headed to the ER.

At the ER, my wife arrives and is sitting with me as the nurse does the initial assessment and puts a proper bandage on it for while I wait. The nurse, talking to another nurse, asks "are you done with him?" (meaning me) and my wife says "Me? Yes I'm done with him!"

The plastic trim is now all up. I still have some other finishing work on the porch, but nothing that requires a utility knife….just saws!


----------



## DamnYankee

*Stumpy *- It has never been the height of ladders that bother me, its the constant climbing up and down. After a day of "good" ladder work my legs are sore from the climbing and my arms/back are sore from stretching to reach something so I don't have to climb down and move the ladder. Mostly, though its the constant climbing.

What I really hate is the recovery after a lot of floor work like Ham is doing.

You can do all the military style running, sit-ups and push-ups but they do nothing to hold of old age. While a few of you are older than me, it's not the age its the recovery.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I predicted the end of June

*Geo*- Next episode is this weekend. Check out the top of this thread for updates on new episodes.

Work to do… tootles!


----------



## DamnYankee

Would that be 30 June?


----------



## superdav721

tootles?
Tooth is out. lallallallalallallala
No Harley but I had a bit of the sixth sense telling me not to get that bike.
Now I am going for a ride.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good afternoon guys

looks like all is in the shop.r at work .got to get my sleeping hours straight,

*Dave* going to feel good to not have to deal with that tooth ache,that sixth sense was telling you something

*Stumpy*still looking at some planes,going with the #7 i think. i do have a #5 ebays the only place around here and have to do it around the first of the month while i got the funds.then got to learn how to sharpen them.

*marty* you got up early

where is *william* must be feeling better and in the shop building some more tools hes good at it and one hell ofa work ethic


*DY sorry to hear of those mishaps seems like when it rains it pours .what is intercept and the prediction
*
*

any body heard from patron 

DIY* * GOOD MORNING* dont u just hate it when people talk loud when you have over indulged with the spirits and feeling them the next day hangover tte hair of the dog helps **


----------



## superdav721

Yank you need to work in a rubber suit. Sorry for all the mishaps it will heal

I am starving to death. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DIYaholic

It only rained on me once today, for a half hour of a steady moderate rain. I was soaked. Of course all this pricipitation transpired first thing in the morning. I was mostly dry by lunch, the shoes & feet are still wet. Time to remove said work boots & let my tootsies air dry. May want to plug your nose!!!

Ham,
Your morning ramblings are a pleasure to read. I enjoy the updates. I live vicariously through others as I don't have a life of my own. So PLEASE keep waxing poetically!!!

SuperD,
I hope the pain has ended, you toothless wonder! Lol. Remember to put your tooth under your pillow…........

DY,
Six stiches, OUCH!!! I hope the nurses gave you a lolipop for being so brave during the suturing!!!

I must "Hunt & Peck" for my daily bread. Work at the computer is called for.

TTFN


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- I am a firm believer that you should invest in a sharpening system BEFORE investing in hand planes. The reason is you will just get frustrated with hand planes if you can't get them sharp enough, and hand planes require a totally different level of sharpness than a chisel does. A good sharpening can make a cheap hand plane work well, but even the best hand plane is junk if not properly sharpened.

I tired the cheapest way first (like most do): the "scary sharp system" with sandpaper. That system will work if you get the right paper (super fine sandpaper and micro honing films) and you are willing to really stick with it until you learn. There is a learning curve with that system, it's not as easy as it looks, at least not to get hand plane levels of sharpness. Chisels are easy, hand planes are more difficult.

If you can afford it, even if you have to save up a bit, or sell a kidney, I seriously suggest a Worksharp 3000. People who use hand tools a lot have no trouble with stones or sandpaper because they do it a lot and they get good at it. The Worksharp is idiot proof (which is why I have one). No learning curve, no practice, you won't lose your technique if you go a long time without using it. It's $200 (don't buy the $100 version), and I admit that hurt a lot when I bought mine. But once I tricked it out like I did in my video, I never regretted the expense (and upset wife) for a second.

Whatever you choose to use for sharpening, get that #5 making wispy thin shavings before you invest in any other planes. Otherwise you risk buying a few very nice door stops because that's where they will end up!

Just my thoughts…


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - as nowhere near the hand plane user of Stumpy or the others (yet) I would concur that sharpening system must come first (or with) buying any hand plane (or chisel for that matter). When they are sharp they are great, when they are dull they suck. There are several books ans such out there that will talk about different techniques and such and while I have my eye on a WS3000 I can tell you this honing guide (http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2417&site=ROCKLER) works very well with either the scary sharp method, wet stones, etc. Yes there is a learning curve, but not that big of one. And really, once you've got them sharp and you regularly hon them it is really very easy.


----------



## DamnYankee

My next project ….










Hopefully it will help stop…


----------



## DS

Ouch!


----------



## DS

You could probably wear the iron suit, but you'd likely need to disable the Sawstop everytime you use it.
Not sure which would be worse.

At least you didn't konk your head… oh, wait… er…
;-)


----------



## DamnYankee

I thought maybe I should take up knitting, but then my wife pointed out I'd probably end up poking my eye out with the knitting needles.


----------



## DS

it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye…


----------



## DamnYankee

that must be why I'm still having fun….I haven't lost an eye!


----------



## DS

don't jinx it man!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *stumby* going to put off the planes and get the 3000 on the first .they have one on e bay 198.00 but think i will go with the one from rockler its 200 plus shipping just kinda afraid of getting electrical stuff off ebay.i will have to do a good study on hand planing and sharping too .have had this # 5 and tried to sharpen it didn't work. its a old hand plane that was given to me .i asked 10 r so years ago if i could have it as the guy that owned it was a carpenter friend of mine that got electrocuted on a job in the attic of the house he was working on it had been laying in this shed all for years but was out of the weather and cleaned up well.i didnt do any wood working at the time its been sitting on a shelf in my house for years. just remind me of a old friend going to get it sharp and use it i think he would like that because he always loved working with wood.he tried to get into it but was busy doing other stuff at the time your right the reason i didnt use it much it just was a pain to use i see i was going about it wrong need to learn the sharping first

*DY* thanks i hope to make it thur this learning curve .got a lot to learn .good thing is the kids have left the nest and retired i have time .got to get a book . i keep books around so when i get idle time i can read like in the bathroom r waiting in line for something .got to renew my tags on my truck sense i waited till they are exspired i have to go to the place to renew them it always a long wait. think i,ll wait till i get some good books on planes and techniques


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DS


----------



## DS

'ssup?


----------



## superdav721

Dave is now fixing to eat, this should prove to be funny. To my kids.


----------



## DS

I've been lurking around here all day. Been reluctant to post since I have deadlines looming…
...and no major bodily injuries to report.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont think well hear from Dave for a while he been wanting to chew on some food for a week r more.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need food! It will have to wait until after "Jeopardy". NO distractions during my favorite game show!!!


----------



## superdav721

Clam chowder good. I havent eaten all day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't mention food, I'm stuffed. Ribs, kraut, smashed taters, fixin' to enjoy an ice cream sandwich. Ok, maybe I'm not quite stuffed yet…..


----------



## superdav721

lallalalalalalal I cant hear you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Eddie*, I get up at 4:30 for work. Usually on here about 5 for a bit…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* thats about the time i go to sleep, im usely on here when* Ham* starts his day just saw you up rambling around early.every time he gets on i have to go get some coffie

*Dave* get a big ole steak t bone


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That Mississippi Bar-B-Q Thickburger I had for lunch was good too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda hard to chew on a T-bone with no tooth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go see if I can get something done in the shop…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry *Dave* forgot


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave if the steak is sufficiently tender it should melt in your mouth


----------



## superdav721

Tonight's dinner consisted of Clam chowder, yogurt and one bite size butter finger.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi* Dave* glad the tooth ache is gone got to be better, 
how far is Petal ms from you


----------



## superdav721

75 miles give or take a stop sign.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I am going to my butcher about 10 miles from here and have him cut me a 2 inch porter house. Then I am going to cook it the way I like it. I am going to fire up the grill and just get the steak near it. Then get some 57 and go to town. Every time I cut it it will make a sound like mooooooo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you take a stop sign, you can get there faster…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

57??? A good steak don't need any sauce…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went out to the WoodShack. Looked at the wood, looked at the car, the car won…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, why ruin a good steak with sauce. Sacrilege, I say!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, What did you loose in Petal???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty there was a scroll saw there on creigs list trying to get a reading about how far it was from here knew Dave and William lived in that part of the woods


----------



## boxcarmarty

That reminds me Dave, I need to take a picture of my drill press one of these days…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey there.

Been out of it for the last couple of days.
Been to the Doc again, things ain't improving.
Spending most of my time horizontal, and taking more pills than seems healthy to me.
I tried to back off on them and really got into trouble.
Waiting to see the neurologist at this point.
Boy you guys have been busy.
Stumpy, the show is great.
I agree with William about the year long schedule.
Dave-I've never seen the woodwright shop, looks interesting.
57 Sauce? Really? You might as well be using ketchup. 
Rex, Nice ranch you got there. One day I'll be able to say my mortgage is paid off.
Well, I just tired myself out typing this. seeya


----------



## boxcarmarty

My bed is calling. Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

I would love to see the drill Marty, Night.
Sorry Bag on the way you feel.
six seasons of the ww shop
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2901.html
That will give you something to do.
And Rex how are you?


----------



## KTMM

I built a non-woodworking project the past couple of days. I have a fully functional (minus wireless, for now) hackintosh. For those of you that don't know. It's a PC running a bit of MAC operating system. I did it since I can't go and buy a MAC due to their pricing…... now anyway.

Two days of work down, time to get back in the shop. WOOD!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ill check back in a bit. I got a sick youngun.


----------



## KTMM

OOO, me too Dave. She's running like a maniac right now, but I think it's just the tylenol working…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super just needs some bacon and he'll feel better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sure most of you have seen my rocking toys. I like doin the ones that are different. Regular rocking horses bore me.
So how about building this?


----------



## superdav721

William the internet is not safe with you around.
I got a 3/4 inch pairing chisel and a 220 Stanley block plane. Dave is happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Hope the nurses were good to you and that you did not return the favor!!! I hope you are doing & feeling well.

Super,
You will soon be back to ingesting solid food. Steak is solid food, even if you do put "sauce" on it.

William,
Nice rocker, good for "training" little ones and incontenant old folks!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys sure do make waiting on glue to dry more interesting.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is getting late & need to rise early.

Good night all you "Numpy Stubbers"!!!

Marty,
Give Ham a break & make the coffee!!!

Nytol ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite DIY


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to post so late. I got back at 6pm (CST) and my son called asking how the treatments etc., so I had a long conversation with him, then had a meal and had a short snooze.
Unfortunately I am not going to get any treatment breaks. The scan showed that the nodes in the pelvis area are shrinking, but another higher up is growing, so the plan is to stay on this chemo mixture for at least 2 more sessions and then start sessions with a different chemo mixture suited to attack the one that has grown. All my other levels were good and my PSA went from2.4 to 2.7. The swelling in my legs has gone down and the numbness in my feet has also reduced. It was a long day but OK really.
I did take the Bull******************** Button in with me and had a blast. Put it on two doctor's desks and waited for them to find it, they just had to press it for curiosity -gotcha.
Also got different nurses in the Infusion area, they even borrowed it to play a prank on other staff …... great fun.

I appreciate all the support you guys give me, it is nice to know I have a weird bunch of cheerleaders out there, even if they don't do the splits too well. 

Hope to tooth fairy visits SD, he deserves it, there's a lot you can do with a quarter nowadays.

Can't stay up as I am tired, so goodnight to all, and I'll be back tomorrow to have some fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Ham, I ate the last donut…..


----------



## HamS

Morning friends,

The coffeee was a little slow makin this morning so I am a bit late. It is not a race though, just kinda wandering into the "What are we gonna do today at Stumpy's" Cafe and Saloon. I found out that kids summer theater is doing "The Wizard of Oz". I usually don't have much to do with that except make the occasional piece on request.

My trip to the VA was, as usual not very informative. I had the sonogram and the only thing the guy would really tell me was I was not pregnant. They were doing a study of the blood flow through my neck. I thought to myself that is kind of like doing a compression test on an engine. If the compression is good, you rule out lots of possibly bad (expensive) problems, but you still haven't fixed anything, and if it is bad it is expensive to fix whatever you find. If there is blockage, it is not all that easy to fix, if there isn't then they haven't found anything and you are still dizzy.

Thans for the link to Roy. I like that show, it is almost as good as Stumpy, but imagine what Stumpy could do with Roy's budget.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning *Marty* and *Ham*

ummmmmmmm donuts sound good may go get my bisqueit and stop and get some donuts too.got to sleep at a decent hour and got up eary hope i get back on track.

*Ham* i pray that they find the problem, sometimes a inner ear will cause it sometimes but at least your not pregnant the wife would be very up set 

got to go now and get some thing to eat thanks Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood, measure once cut twice for good measure ,wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. It is going to be a hot day today, it's 6am here and the temp is already 70+ degrees, supposed to be in the 90's today for several days.
On my first cup of coffee and it is great to have this transfusion first thing. Can't eat breakfasts until I have been up at least one hour, it's always been like that.
Trash day today, so I'll drag all the trash to the roadway.
Thank goodness Sandra is still asleep, I can't hear any honey do's, so I am at peace with the world. Lots to do in any case, might even get to the shop while I can and start on a project, I'm looking forward to that.
One thing I have to finish is to put the bearings in the wheels of that Flower Cart and get it finished, several people at the garage sale wanted to buy it, so getting it finished will bring in a little needed cash.
I did see that David had posted somewhere, so he is online.
Hope all of you have a great day and get what you need done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow inmates.
I hope to get to the shop today.
I haven't really talked about what I've been working on.
I sure haven't made the progress I'd hoped I would at this point.
It's been a few days. That's all I can say about that.

After making the pantograph, my wife decided she's like a few signs around here. She wants things such as the adress on the mail box pole and such. Well, once she started talking about how many signs she wanted, I figured out pretty quickly that, for less aggrevation for me, it'd be best to have a whole letter and number set. 
I figured it's be easy to find some large stencils. The pantograph works smoothly enough that there was no sense in my making time consuming templates such as Mr. Wandel made. Then I started looking at prices for large stencils. Anything over four inches must have gold inlayed in them or something. So I figured out why he made his own.
So I set out to make my own. I tried the free online stencil maker that is provided by Mr. Wandel's site. I didn't like the fonts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry, wrong button. Post now doesn not give you more room the way I wanted.

So anyway, I found something I was happy with. 
I chose a nice looking old english font. 
It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I like it.

Now if I could just be able to work on he task longer than an hour without having to stop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, loved the rocking horse.
There is an English phrase not used in the the US that I think is quaint:
When something is not available or can't get it, the phrase is;
"It's as rare as rocking horse sh**."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is very similar to the letters I'm making templates for.
I searched online. There are thousands of free fonts I could have downloaded and printed. However, most of them would have required me to use a boatload of ink due to their solid bold black nature. I wound up purchasing the set I have for ten bucks. For that price I got four different sizes. They are all outlined instead of solid and bold black. They are easily printable and vector based, so I can scale them easily to any size I want in the future.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mornin' all y'all.

Well the head is about healed and the arm is setlling into healing. But before we get into the personals here are today's stats….

Hand Planes = 12,613 posts, averaging 32.7 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stupy Nubs = 8,570 posts, averaging 53.2 posts per day (an increase of 01 since yesterday)
Intercept = 4,043, or about 197 days (8 Nov 12) (2 days sooner than yesterday)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex, it seems everything I need these days is rare as rocking horse $#!+.
Everything I look for is either not made anymore or has to be ordered online.
I hate ordering online. I guess I'm an old fart. I don't want to pay for something and then wait two weeks to hope it comes in undamaged. Then I get tired of people pushing the "savings". It's not saving when the price PLUS shipping adds up to more than an item is worth.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, sorry o hear about your recent mishaps Yank.
You have got to be more careful.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex, William you guys posted while I was updating the stats!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW DY, my date was November 6th 2012.
Glad you are feeling better and healing.


----------



## DamnYankee

Predictions I have received:
7 Jun 12 DYankee
8 Jun 12 Hydrohillbilly
"end of June" Stumpy (what the heck does "end of June" mean anyway? 30 June, 23 June, what?)
6 Jul 12 geoscann
29 Jul 12 Bagtown
17 Sep 12 superdav721
31 Oct 12 DIYaholic
9 Oct 12 Rex
28 Nov 13 Patron


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I checked into other sign making options as well before I set my mind on making these signs with my pantograph.
I thought I wanted the Milescraft Sign Crafter. Luckily, before placing my bets on that sytem, I read a few reviews. Actually though, besides the problems people have had with thaat sytem, the real deal breaker was the letter sizes. The "large letters" are only two and a quarter inch tall. Where I live, that'll only be tall enough for people to see from the road if I stand out there and smack people's wind sheild with the signs.

Rex, I have been working on a good solution lately to my "rare as rocking horse $#!+" problem. 
I just make the things I can't find myself.
Usually I wind up in the end with an item that is better than anything I could buy anyway.


----------



## DamnYankee

I've got a new prediction contest for you guys…

When will I be able to work in my shop "unsupervised" again?

Oh….and for the record…all these accidents occured on DIY projects NOT in the workshop! So ppppsssssstttttt!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well DY, the early worm gets the bird

Please change my date to the one I originally listed, and you will be forgiven and have 21 virgins.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You forgot my predictions Yank.
Sometime in the future.

Now what do I win?


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex you are right….6 Nov it is… sorry for the goof up

7 Jun 12 DYankee
8 Jun 12 Hydrohillbilly
"end of June" Stumpy (what the heck does "end of June" mean anyway? 30 June, 23 June, what?)
6 Jul 12 geoscann
29 Jul 12 Bagtown
17 Sep 12 superdav721
31 Oct 12 DIYaholic
6 Nov 12 Rex
28 Nov 13 Patron


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So Yank?
What you're saying is that you need to only do wood working in your shop in the future and hire a handy man to do the DIY projects?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If your wife is like my wife, I highly doubt she'll go for that idea.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi* William *going to try to get the dela scroll saw think it will be good enough for me , try to get it for 75 if i can.when i retired they gave us a wad of money got some good tool then didnt use them till here lately wish i had of got more tools while i had that extra cash now its a wait till the first of the month always longer month than money  those letters look great will be some good looking signs

hi*Rex* its sometime like that rocking horse sh** to find a good deal .i just got a whole lot better hind sight than the other.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - who wants virgins, I want them to know what the heck they are doing! Then again you didn't say what they were virgins at? How 'bout 21 virgin forests?


----------



## DamnYankee

William - yeah that didn't fly well with her either.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well, guess it's time I looked to see what happened all round this piece of space dirt in the past 24-hours (aka surf the web, read the news, and tell others what it means to them)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Keep your eyes open Eddie and always have a mental list of things you may need in the future. Then be sure to check at flea markets, craiglist, and yard sales. You wouldn't believe the shop setup I have. I have so much for so little. Just about every tool I have though has some kind of back story to how I got a good dela on it.

Since we're talking scroll saw though, we'll tackle just them.
One Delta SS250 I bought on clearance for $59.99.
The Delta Shopmaster I bought "damaged" because of a torn box for $39. It was sold as is, but I wanted it for parts anyway since everything on it fits me SS250 and production was being discontinued on them.
A Craftsman direct drive I found at a yard sale for $5.
Another craftsman direct drive I found at a different yard sale for $10.
An ancient version of the Craftsman direct drive was from a guy who visited my shop, seen the other two, and brought me one for free because he wasn't doing anything with it. It is a funny one though. It has a blade holding system I hadn't seen before and is only a 13" throat.
Then of course, you know I made the 25" throat saw.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DY late getting to the party wats the preditions i dont think the world will end 2o12 that was just a myian calendar **


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off of here fellas.
I have to get in a different postition before I cry like a little girl. 
Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off to drag trash to the road and do some needed stuff outside, only then will I be able to go to the shop.
I'll check in again later to see all the trouble Y'all got into and bail you out.


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - the predictions are for when this thread intersects with (and then passes) Hand Planes of Your Dreams.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been blessed with a half day of mowing responsibilities. I now get to work on admin & "Operations Manual" stuff for the rest of the day, after lunch of course.

Rex,
Glad your getting some "Shop Time". Git while the gitttin's good!!!

I'll check back later…................................


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex, as DIY said git while the gittins good….and remember you can't fix stupid.

Ham - good luck with the Wizard of Oz.

Speaking of Wizard of Oz…
Here in Charlotte we have the Belk Blumenthal Theater. This is a theater much like you find in any big city that has Broadway shows and the like come to it through out the year (i.e. "Lion King", "Wicked", "The Addamms Family", "Billy Elliot", etc ). Every year they sponsor a High School drama competion called the "Blumeys"...kind of like the "Tonys". As with the Tonys there are lots of categories for which a production can be nominated for. The winners then receive a sizable chunk of money for their drama programs. Wwwweelllll….... my kids' school's production of "The Wizard of Oz" was nominated for:
-Best Lighting Excution
-Best Featured Performer (Professor Marvel/The Wizard)
-Best Supporting Actor (Lion)
-Best Supporting Actress (Glinda)

AND…..
-Best Set Construction (that would be me and my team of Dads!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Congrats on the nomination. I know they say that; "It is an honor to just be nominated". That's a load of "Rocking Horse [email protected]!!! It's always better to actually WIN!!! I know you (and all the dads) worked hard and are deserving of winning the award. More importantly though, I hope the students involved WIN!!! After all, that IS what it's all about.

Glad to hear your are on the mend.

Rex,
I'm glad that our "Cheerleading" brings you some relief. Just for the record though, I was a gymnast in a past life and WAS able to do a split, along with cartwheels, handsprings and back flips. So if need be, I'll go back into training in order to provide you with the appropriate show of cheers. I know i can still get into a split, but the hard part would be getting out of it and trying to walk afterwards!!! Either way, I'll pour a stiff drink and offer a toast of cheer!!!

Back to work for me, 'till later…...................................


----------



## DS

DY, I suppose my prediction, being unpopular, doesn't count.
(I took the over/under at-"Never" - No intersection.)

It is a slim chance at the pace it is going and I am most likely wrong, but, there it is-I covered the "other" option.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks DIY - yes it is about the kids. While I help with set construction on nearly all the plays, I am always amazed at the eagerness, willingness and ability of some of the kids that help with construction. To help you understand this even further, my kids school is a private non-religous school with a rather high tuition (as my wife teaches there we get a VERY LARGE discount) so many of them have never even mowed their own yards (some have, but not many). That said, the school does an awesome job of instilling a love of learning, citizenship, and all around very good kids.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Besides the satisfaction from a job well done (the set work), it must be extremely gratifying seeing the kids prosper and grow into young adults!!!

Kudos for ALL that you do.


----------



## DamnYankee

DS - your prediction counts, just not sure who will be around to determine never. The never could be caused by a drop in interest here, and if so no one would be here to say "DS wins". If never is caused by the end of the world, same same. I guess the only way to handle your prediction is "DS Wins" until you don't. In other words, for every day we do not intecept, you win. Pretty cool, you get to win lots of times, and the winner (if you are proven wrong) only gets to win once.


----------



## DS

SWEEEeeeeeeet!

WINNING!

hahahah!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i got you now see wats going on just a little slow .i like that tread too read it all the time ,seems to be a lot like this tread but they are all plane nuts* *


----------



## patron

as apposed to just *plain nuts* ?


----------



## DS

I suppose gloating over the LOSERS is poor taste?

;-D


----------



## DS

I'll never forget the day I unwrapped a Snickers candy bar and inside it said, "You are a Loser. Try again"

My self-esteem has never been the same since… UNTIL TODAY! Thanks DY!!!
hahahah!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Patron* long time no see ,good too hear from you, got to go see my son out your way may stop in and see ya bring some craw fish . hope your ok . rebuilding a cart for one of my girls re done the legs used that tip you posted on that table you made it really starting to look good thanks for the tip it was easer than i thought


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been playing in the streets of lumberjocks, seen this over at the hand plane thread cought my eye being St. Peters name was in it one heck of a vise


----------



## patron

single notes
played in sequence
the essence of good music


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- "end of June" means I am hedging my bet. If it happens anytime after the 15th of June, I can still saw I'm right. If it happens anytime before the 15th of July I can still say "close enough"...


----------



## DS

In my best Charlie Sheen voice…

WINNING!

:-D


----------



## DS

Stumps, you could just say, sometime after today…

Do you remember Cliff Clavin on Jeopardy (Cheers reference.)
"Who are three people who have never eaten dinner at my house?" 
Technically correct, but…. wrong too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Even as the "creator", you need a date. Not an "escort"!!!


----------



## superdav721

WOOD


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood and a good design

hay *SD* know your out grilling that steak by now.

HAY *DIY* hes not here Jeopardy is on who is the three people that drank all the beer from my ice box


----------



## superdav721

I had stir fry. It had meat in it


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I was out of beer, so I went & stole your beer. You need to lower the temperature for your refridgerator, I prefer really cold beer!!! Lol.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## Bagtown

squirrel . . .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening ladies.


----------



## DIYaholic

There are a few projects with NO comments. Please visit and offer something.

Pen Project

Steps Project

Rak Project


----------



## Bagtown

Hey All.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wanted to use my pantograph to make some nice wooden signs.
So I set out on a mission to make some templates to do just that.
I tried several different methods and didn't have the computer knowledge or software to do what I needed. 
So I bought some old english stencil template that you download online and print out.
While printing them, I ran out of printing paper. So I had to go get printing paper.
Then I ran out of ink. So I had to get ink.
Then I realized I was running low on spray glue that I use to glue patterns to wood, so another cost was added to the mix. 
I finally got all the paper templates prepared today and was going to get down some luan plywood to cut this out on. It's the cheapest way I could think of to go.
Guess what. 
I didn't realize I was so low on luan and wasn't going to have enough. 
On top of that, with everything else I've had to get, I'm too broke to buy any. 
Man I was getting aggrevated.

Then I sat down for a cup of coffee and a cigarette, or two or three.
I was thinking hard on how to pay for this when my mind went into a different direction.

I have read of other people drawing letters on wood and routing signs free hand. 
I have never understood how in the world they done this. My router would take me for a ride trying to freehand anything.
The router you see above though is the one my son bought me for the pantograph project. It's small but powerful. It's got a slow start feature. 
I hadn't used it yet out of the pantograph and decided to try a hunch.
The hell with templates. 
With this router, I can free hand letters. 
So I've spent several days. Well, what time I was able for several days, I haven't been feeling well. I've spent several days worrying over templates that I do not need.

Yes, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *Bag* and *William *not talking to DIY he stold the beer and and went home and watched Jeopardy 
*Bags* feeling any better


----------



## DamnYankee

That's what she said


----------



## DamnYankee

William - that's what I was trying to tell you about my experience with my compact router - powerful yet very easy to control


----------



## DamnYankee

A bunch of LJs must be talking (typing) about their bandsaws as I keep seeing tire ads now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I see now Yank.
My full size router, it is too powerful I guess. You have to have some sort of guide to follow a line.
With this compact though, it's easy to route lines. The only thing I found I have to watch for is knots. If you get near a not or certain types of grain, you have to be sure to have a good hand on it and sow down a bit. Other than that, if you can follow a pattern with an ink pen, you can do it with this router. 
So, there is no need for templates.

I will still be using the pantograph for 3-D objects though. I didn't say I was good enough to go 3-D without some assistance.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Feeling like an idiot is OK. I however, LOOK like an idiot. Ain't nothin' I can do to fix that!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie,

Just coming down and getting ready to take some more roller coaster pills. I'm a bit of a mess. Finally got an appointment with the neurologist next tuesday. This keeps getting worse. I'm either over the top in agony or over the top on meds. Either way makes for a big mess.
Nice to see Patron drop in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome back Patron. I just noticed you were on.


----------



## DIYaholic

A new visual of the word "Outhouse"!!!!


----------



## patron

thanks *bag's*

i'm still in limbo here
waiting for martin to come back
and fix my address problem
so i can log in in firefox
instead of this safari
that is way weird

i don't get any notices or upgrades or PM's
just these from here
that was 'watched' before this fiasco started

all i can do is skim around and find things 
one by one
and have to go through 10 pages of 'pulse' to find something
from earlier


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

THERE'S MY BEER 

Hang in there Bags IM not a big fan of pillsl but when pains involved you really got no choice


----------



## patron

evidently not as ON
as you are

(i don't notice any paper)

you got some local thing you do


----------



## patron

or do you use the garden hose
as a bidet

what is your favorite sprinkler head


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're tough around here.
Notice the bricks in the lower right hand side of the photo.


----------



## Bagtown

Bricks, ha.
My Grandmother said when she was a kid they saved corncobs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

YOU GUY ARE BAD we still use the good stuff sears catalog and corn cobs when they are in season


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, busy day, just had a breakfast for supper.
I hope you get that problem sorted Bags, not good to be in no man's land all the time.
William, an English expression(s) for an idiot is a Wally or a Tit. Just thought you might be interested.
Eddie signed up to be my LJ buddy, wonder if he knows what he is in for ? 
SD is making himself a wooden tooth, I wonder what finish he will use?
Heard that Box has found a woman and entertaining at home with gourmet style meals ….. the plot thickens.
DIY is playing "Name that Date".
DS is on house arrest after that awful Charlie Sheen impression.
David made a box and fixed a boo boo which turned out great.
Don't know what the others have been up to, except Stumpy who rambles on about something or the other.

Been a good day, got lots of things done, still tons more to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All joking aside.
I grew up poor enough that we couldn't wait until the sears and roebuck catalog came in.
The pages in the catalog were smoother and gentler on the butt than some of the other paper we used in the outhouse.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you asked about toilet paper. Have you ever seen Jewish toilet paper?
It comes as a small square sheet of waxed paper with a hole in the middle, works ok, but you must remember to wash your middle finger often.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from you Rex tell em what those cowboys use that will calm em down LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i remember the sear and roebucks it was a lot softer.fell in love with the model in the swim suit section page 345. my grandma didnt have a in side bath for years and in the summers we stayed with them and thought it was the coolest thing to bath outside in these big t tin tubs .


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys. I found 3 old woodwright shows I have one to go. Good to see you all. 
http://video.unctv.org/video/2221571816
Now its time to finish the last one.


----------



## patron

well it is early here
woke from my nighttime nap
to find it is still yesterday

i see eddie is up
so i made a pot of coffee

better hurry it won't last to long
just until i can get back to sleep
in a couple of hours
for my dawn nap

i swear i live in a 20 hour cycle
it revolves around and around
i quit wondering what time it is anymore
but the hardest time is waking at dawn
or is it dusk 
(then i have to look and see what side of the sky
the sun is in)
if this keeps up
i may never sleep again
'cept like william
sitting on the john
looking for a brick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *david* wats up besides me and you. sleep a few hours and steped into the shop guleing up some table legs got to get some more clamp cant do but one at a time got the rest of em holding the rest up.

morning *ham* and *marty * have a great day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *david* wats up besides me and you. sleep a few hours and steped into the shop guleing up some table legs got to get some more clamp cant do but one at a time got the rest of em holding the rest up.

morning *ham* and *marty * have a great day.

http://th683.photobucket.com/albums/vv191/Beckybert/Icons/th_coffeeMMM.gif


----------



## patron

i see you have a post for each eye
do you see better this way


----------



## patron

caught the link

you got donuts
i got coffee

let's share


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds good* Marty* and *Ham* will be up in a bit. ham always get up then real early

i got one in san antonio and one in houston . im in northeast louisiana going to see them some time in the next month r so may swing around see those mountains


----------



## patron

come on in eddie

it is easier to bring you here
than move these mountains
(they might sink in those bayous)

and texas is just down the street


----------



## patron

like sarah said
'you can see it from somewhere'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol i'll give you a call when i know what dates ill get there .


----------



## patron

sounds good eddie

and as we have the same schedule
we can talk and work at the same time

we got tacos
just not to much swamp food


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill try bring some crawfish and shrimp. if not love tacos ,sounds like fun to me.


----------



## patron

umm shrimp
now you got it
i remember crawdads from creek beds as a kid
and frogs too

the rio grande gorge
is 12 miles down the street here
it's not the grand canyon
but you can drive down to the river
instead of walking for hours


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill bring my my camera just got a new one r new to me i thinks its a menolta r someting like thats takes good pictures. got tired of haveing to get my nabor to come and take pictures for me ,.kids borrowed mine a year ago didnt ever bring it back .i dont mind she needed a camera she going thur a divorise and wanted to get pictures of her little girl and her money reaal tight. t told them one time i dont really lend out things i gust give it to them and and tell em if you get rid of i want it back


----------



## patron

lots to see here
i live kind of in the center of many different settings
pine forests 20 miles
colored mesas 30 miles
rocky mountains 40 miles
sagebrush and pinon and juniper forests 
right outside the door
much cooler here than the blazing lower heat of southern new mexico
where nothing but rocks and cactus grow
or the plains flatlands with dry grass forever


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sound beautiful, be good to see some high ground its just flat here all delta land hot and humide but it stay green most all year .and the food is good ,but its just bottom low land its some pertty sight in the swamps once you get away from the towns.especially at night .watching a gator swim across the channel on a full moon .one time on black bayou saw one i know had to be 12 ft long from where we were and it was a at least a 100yds away couldnt get any closer game warden said they had young one around wouldnt be wise to get close . they usely are shy animals unless they have little ones around they tend to get a little assertive in there area


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

do i need to bring a gun .dont they have cougars and bears there they are a little harder to out run then a gator


----------



## patron

my neighbor from indianapolis came by one afternoon
and wanted me to lock my dog buddy up in the evenings
as some dog the year before had been killed by a mt lion 
about 10 miles down the road 
(could have been a chihuahua for all i know)
as buddy was abandoned before i got him
i told her he was free to come or go
as he wished (like i like to live too)
that i had bigger worries to think about

she was startled when i told her
i was worried about the meteor 
that was coming that we didn't know about yet
that would wipe half the state off the map

but i hear a gun is almost a fashion item in texas
bring one if you need
i'm only allowed to have a shotgun myself
being an ex-con
so i can go duck hunting

but don't see to many
maybe the cougars ate them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a good shotgun is good enought i would think it would get a small bear off ya . i went duck hunting with some friends got to the camp and seen twelve r fifeteen shot guns said i thought it was just three of us going they laughted and said they know but that was all they could get in the boat


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning eddie, Morning patron, I stopped and got another box of donuts…..


----------



## patron

haven't seen a bear here yet in 20 years
they do relocate them when they come to the city's
and rummage in the trash
but only where they are developing their habitat

all i've seen here is the occasional coyote
and some birds

i did see a mt lion late one night driving home in the mt's
got cows wandering around when the cattlemen lease the forest around me
but buddy chases them off

up in the wilderness we got bighorn sheep and bear 
about all i think about shooting at times are yuppies
but they play in their own places which i can't afford
so i really don't have a problem


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Marty donuts uummmmmmmmm


----------



## patron

morning marty

umm donuts

then it is time for my 3:21 nap

ya'll have a good day

at this rate the intercept 
could speed up pretty fast


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your up early .somebody got to work and keep me some social securoty money.in there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

later David


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll wait 'til the day before. Then I'll make my prediction on the intercept…..

Good Night Patron, I gotta go to work now…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a good one Marty


----------



## patron

g'nite again guys

been great talking with you eddie

have a good day marty

see you this weekend


----------



## superdav721

Where is Ham? morning guys. I'll just have coffee. My mouth is sore, to sore to chew.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham? Ham and eggs? Ooohhh you mean HamILTON! Sorry ham, was getting hungry for a sec there.

Good morning all! Today is Friday, and it's a REAL FRIDAY, not one of those teaser Fridays where the calendar SAYS its Friday but you really have to come into work the next day. I LIKE REAL FRIDAYS!!


----------



## DamnYankee

And now for the morning stat report….

Hand Planes = 12,648 posts, averaging 32.7 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,674 posts, averaging 53.5 posts per day (up 0.3 since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,974 posts, or about 190 days (3 Nov 2012) (faster by 5 days since yesterday)


----------



## DamnYankee

Good News I get to do carpentry work this weekend (not sure yet if it's unsupervised yet).

As its to build a glorified tree stand I'm sure I will be supervised by at least my 10 year old.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

3rd of Nov thats my birthday morning nubbers been hanging out with my dad,not much time for Ljs.Phase 2 of my deck is complete all but the rails. Having a big cookout tomorrow so that every body can meet my dad before he goes home,that means stuffed jalapenos,boudin,stuffed crescent rolls do you hear that William and SDave


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow weirdos. Nice deck Hydro, I'm sure you have had a great time with your dad, precious time.
Just been reading up on the late, late, late show starring Patron and Eddie, that's a new feature to our little band of brothers.
SD, hope your mouth heals, must be terrible for you with those steaks.
Sandra woke me up this morning with coffee, looks like a good day, but I suspect there are going to be additional honey do's. :-( I may push for breakfast.
DY, yes it's a real Friday, enjoy it.
Hope our other walking wounded are better today, thoughts for William and Bags needed.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Good times


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Precious moments Hydro.


----------



## Bagtown

G'Day Folks.
Wife got pills into me before my feet hit the deck.
So far, so good.
Got a package from UPS.
All drugged up and I'm like a kid at Christmas. . .
Got those diamond bench stones and also got the Veritas router plane that was on order forever.
Going to try navigating the stairs to the shop and see if I can sharpen something.
Hopefully won't be dyeing anything bright red 
Patron, I live a cycle much like yours these days, every few days, I'm on the day shift, like today.

Well, gotta go see if I can get an edge on something.


----------



## superdav721

boudin? boudin! boudin


----------



## patron

whazat boudin

fried
boiled
baked
or raw


----------



## DS

Hydro-very nice deck! The cookout sounds sweet, though I admit I had to Google Boudin.

I'm trying to figure out how the feller' in the hat, (your Dad maybe?), is sittin' a good foot and a half lower than you on the same deck.

Maybe he got the "Stumpy" chair…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after noon nubers 
*Hydro* that is a very fine deck , and sounds like a good ole time good eating and family.stuffed jalapenos yea i got to go out and eat now.

*Bags* a new tool is always good think i ordered a work sharp 3000 waiting on it ill be the sane way .the new plane is that the one used to clean out dado,be careful drugs and sharp planes is a mix.not real versed in them yet .a learning curve more like a hair pin curve.

*David* ill bring you some boudin i like it grilled

*Roger* good to hear from ya see you made it thur the doctor visit poor nurses . just picking your always bring a smile to me with that humor you got.

Dave got his bite back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go change the blades on my planer missed a nail in aboard last nite looked must have been down on there some. see u guys latter


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello all,
Took a while to get caught up. A lot of jaw wagging going on. Not saying it's a bad thing, good for the post count actually!!!

DY,
YES, it is a REAL FRIDAY, my work week is OVER & it is almost time to crack a "Cold One". ONE of what I truely hope is MANY!!!

I must watch the news, then Jeopardy, take a shower (even I can smell me), prepare dinner and become a "Stewed Vegetable", that's the plan at least!!!

Rex,
Were you able to get into the shop or only accomplish "Honey-Dos"???

I'll check in through out the evening, before I get to inebriated to type, that is.

I'll see ya when I see ya!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not a real Friday here. About an hour ago, I was informed that I had to work tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' like stompin' the spark out of a guys plans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, If you used rubber blades, They would bounce off of those nails…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would that be pork, crawfish, shrimp or alligator boudin? boudin balls, or links???


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about boudin and beer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Just made myself hungry. Guess I better run into town…..


----------



## patron

wait till you learn how to drive marty

sure beats walking
and running


----------



## DIYaholic

I really wish someone wood build a working "Star Trek Transporter"!!! I hate the time lost to traveling. They may as well build a working time machine. I wood set it for friday afternoon (paycheck time), then on Monday am, reset it to Friday paycheck time, over & over & over…............


----------



## patron

they do have them randy
but just like clones

you have to be VERY RICH 
to get one

then you can send the clone to work

and lay around on the beach
and spend the money


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Randy* i want one too.

*David* i had one a clone except it i was the clone 


Marty* hate to hear of the work this week end but its over time and with the extra money we can come over and make some boudin and beer just to help you out with it


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey everyone, Marty's buying BEER & something food like!!!

*PARTY AT MARTY'S, Sunday, April 29th 2012!!!*

Marty,
We need to know your address!!!! Do you have a pool, dart board, pool table, accomodations for all of us???


----------



## patron

hi eddie

i see you are back from the beauty salon

how did your nails come out


----------



## DIYaholic

"Jeopardy" is on!!!

See ya, in half an hour.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David they really messed up on them its the wrong shade

got to go get marty address hes got a pool too .can we bring the kids.

*William* lode that tassel of youngen its going to be fun we can boil some craw fish too proble be alright to bring my four naighbors too they only got 12 kids its going to be fun man that *Marty* ok work the week end just so we can have a party at his place


----------



## DIYaholic

I got the Question to the Final Jeopardy answer correct. I'm so proud of myself!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what was it?


----------



## HamS

Morning guys, but it is a little late for that. This morning I got up at the usual time and was just getting ready to post, but Miss J wanted to talk about the kitchen project and in the thirty plus years I have married to her it always pays to talk when whe wants to talk ;-)

This evening I spent some time in the shop working on the curtain hanging system and the paint is drying. This is a component of the kitchen relocation project becaue without the curtains I can't move the computer desk, (she doesn't want people watching her at the computer, it is all right that peopel watch her watch TV. Go figure. Since I had to dirty the paint brush and the wall in the garage needed the same paint as was going on the curtain ground boards I painted a good section of the garage wall as well. The older son has been duly shamed into helping me tomorrow and he will do the color coat of paint and I will work on milling the crown molding and base board.

I had wanted to spend time sharpening my new toys, but these jobs gotta get done too. Sorry I missed you guys this morning, but I live with her! (And that is kinda nice)


----------



## HamS

Eddie, how far is it down there? I haven't had a good crawdaddy boil in 15 years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ham , a happy wife makes a happy life


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not real sure its at martyrs place hes working the weekend so we can have one i think Randy is coordinating it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bad news Guys, Walmart was fresh out of crawfish. I got some Amish macaroni salad instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And two pina coladas, one for each hand…..


----------



## geoscann

The heck with crawfish guys a good pasti sounds a ho lot better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm bringing home a truck load of sand tomorrow to make a beach by the pool…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Friday geo…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Tonight's Final Jeopardy:

Categorey: Constellations & Myths
Answer: According to Greek myth, he became the prey when Scorpius killed him.
~
~
~
~
~
~
Question: Ha Ha, you'll have to wait until someone quesses correctly!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have 2 extra rooms. That's only because I didn't tell the kids where I moved…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*geo *pasti sounds good too.ill bring some garlic bread got to go to dollar general and get some filp flops and some suntan oil some times these parts last for days


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nemean Lion


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get a "Speedo"!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm on the phone now booking an all girls volley ball team…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

orion


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
My parents moved, while I was away at college, and did not give me the address or phone number!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What does that tell you Randy???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm so sorry, you forgot to phase it in the form of a question. You lose!!! *"WHO is Orion?"*, is the correct question!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, Nemean Lion was killed by Hercules…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It tells me that my parents realized that I was too good for them!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had more important things to do that day in school…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OR, I may not be good…but I am slow!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is that a women's team of "Professional Volleyball Players" or "Professional Ladies" playing volleyball???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DANG


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's Dave at??? He can swing by and pick up william. He can strap him to the hood of his pick-up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, Hey, Hey, That's my line!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Why not just pull William, while he sits on his "Rocking Horse [email protected]"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or, If Dave is riding his bike, He can dress william in a halter top and a pair of Daisy Duke shorts…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all girl team will be there we'll have a ball, better leave the kids home


----------



## boxcarmarty

Professional Volleyball Players or Professional Ladies playing volleyball, Hmmmm….. We'll get a team of each…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William in "Daisy Dukes"! Thanks alot Marty. That image is now ingrained into my brain!!! You BAD!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We ain't the "Secret Service"! We just want service, secretly!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's payback for the speedo image…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are a mess. lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not yet eddie, but a couple more drinks should take care of it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood look good in a speedo. Even better out of one!!!

Right back at ya, Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm just getting started!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

I have never seen Williams legs and I am not going to start now.
Grandson B-Day is Sunday. The wife is fretting over what to get him. Paw paw was in the shop building a red oak xylophone. I got the frame built and the drumsticks made.
Its going to have 4 notes on it. All hardwood and dowels.
Now I need a bath.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD Bathing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
The xylophone is a great idea!!! It will surely provide inspiration and fun for the little one.


----------



## superdav721

Gime my duck back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, been a long day, but I actually made something in the shop today . Only problem it was a "honey do immediately" for a really crappy bench/table that she spec'd out, and made out of anything handy with a 2 hour time frame :-( Took me six hours and it is a piece of crap, but who is to argue with her. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow to post, but under a different name, I don't want to be associated with it.
I am "shagged out" but I am having a Fajita Burrito, refried beans and rice for supper as a reward…....I'll take it.
Happy old Bags is somewhat back in this world.


----------



## Bagtown

Good evening folks,

Eddie, Yes that's the router plane. Here is. Just gonna sharpen it up for now. I'll be careful.
Had the best afternoon and evening I've had in a very long time. Managed to walk that fine line of taking painkillers and being out of the house and coherent. Son drove me to the shore. This time I took an axe and a bucksaw. Son helped me harvest a few small burls from a downed tree. Spent the evening with wife at best friends house. (our best friends are my sons in laws) They gave me a napkin to hold in front of my mouth while I ate. (it ain't pretty these days, what with food falling out of my mouth and all). Maybe overdid it a bit, but it was sure nice to be out of the house for a while. Home now and it's really catching up with me, going to go take some pills and with any luck, get some sleep.

Patron, nice to see your shining face on here again, hope you got that internet stuff fixed.


----------



## superdav721

Sorry to hear about tomorrow Marty.
Now I need to whack off these dowels.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Dave* she'll love it

*Rex* glad your back in the shop even with honey dos

*Bags* glad to hear your getting a little better i have looked at those a 100 time want one one day same one that i think ill go with.

*DIY* heres one what is the two brightest stars in Orion . hint made a movie with a name that resembled one of them. used to study the constellations long ago.just happen to know that one usely get very few right buy like watching it always learn something but then thats not a big feat


----------



## DIYaholic

The brightest star is Rigel, second brightest is Betelgeuse!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DYI * I'm so sorry, you forgot to phase it in the form of a question. You lose!!! "What stars is Orion brightest?", is the correct question!!!**


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm LMAO!!!

But *I* am the brightest star in the universe!!!


----------



## patron

when is the light
at the end of the tunnel 
going to get bigger


----------



## superdav721

OK I stopped my back started hurting. A full day at work then 5 1/2 hours in the shop is plenty.
WOOD!


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
If your back is hurting, take a HOT bath!!!


----------



## superdav721

Wait I did bath, then went back outside for more.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Where you at?

Trying on those "Daisy Dukes" aren't you!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stop saying that. Its making my eyes go fuzzy.


----------



## DIYaholic

The beerz havs had it's desired iffectz. II''mm sseeeeiinngg ddoouubbllee!! Misseded Leno. Timed to me for sleap. i ull sea yuz in the …the …the…huh? where amz I???

mornings ham and Mary… err Marty! iUIILid;ooo;;;'
OI*&*)OOuklllllklm ......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~````````

Whers'z he coffee??


----------



## patron

coffee's on
midnight

guess i'm all alone here

guess i'll drink some and surf around
till something changes


----------



## patron

i see you are back eddie

sleep late again
or shopping tonight

pull up a stump
and have some coffee

in a time far far away
in a land long ago ….................


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi David me and you we're just some old nite owls. been tring to finish this table/cart its getting there one more glue up and then the finish. used the leg tip you posted a while back.they look good .its a little top heavy so i m putting a support on the side legs .let me get my new camera and ill try to get a picture of em.but first the coffee. no shopping today looked in my wallet and i heard it laughing saying what you looking in here for its the end of the month .


----------



## patron

second cup here eddie

by shopping i meant 'in the shop'

you popped up earlier
then disappeared

i figured you were in the powder room
doing your face

looks good
when your eyebrows dry 
they should fluff some


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no been napping and in and out of the shop.mostly fooling with these table legs i have to measure about a 100 times it the last pic of oak i got


----------



## patron

that sure beats measuring once
and cutting twenty times

course i always figured i'd wind up making doll houses
so real short boards will come in handy then


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres what i have so far and a couple of squirrlles .got rid of my satilite and made a squirrel feeder with it 



















a good use for the dish got ride of it and put up a outside atenion it picks up about all i need to watch


----------



## patron

those legs look good and stable now

and the squirrels seem happy

i got a couple of dishes from over the years
maybe make a bird bath 
when i can scrape some slope to my front yard
so it drains better


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got one more i picked up from the dumpster and thought the same thing .lots of birds here got some doves i been feeding they must have told their familly now the whole family comes around its a way to get rid of scraps and stuff ,


----------



## patron

just some ravens and magpies 
and some little grey birds here
and some red tailed hawks from time to time
eagles up in the mountains
but they don't get this far to often

and a road runner from time to time
the official NM bird

over at my buddies
he has wild turkeys running around


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was sitting out the other nite on my back porch and was looking at this tree and thought i saw a limb broken up in it as i sit out there all the time notice when something looks different . after a while i seen it move a little got up and walked toward it to see and it was a big owl must of been two feet tall. he took off scared me at first had a large wing span but flew in between some tree limbs dont know how he did it without hitting any thing but he was very fast and graceful at it. . i had noticed i had been seeing fewer stray cats than normal think he was hunting .my old tom cat and hes pretty big had what i think now was talon marks on one of his leggs and uselly went out at nite but had stopped going out owl must have spooked him .tried to get a picture of him but but aint seem him in the last month r so.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

those road runner can they fly see one a long time ago they are one fast running bird.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
*Marty* just thing of the extra money you'll make we'll hold the fort down and have a safe day.

*Ham* . me and Dave got the coffee brewing


----------



## patron

they don't fly 
but kind of like chickens 
run/glide along 
with their wings out at times
for balance i guess

life for the wildlife here
is real basic
so we don't have to big of a supply 
i do see and hear gesse when they honk by
way up and go north of south

they seem to circle here 
as they form up and then wing on out

haven't seen them yet this spring
maybe soon


----------



## patron

morning guys

i would be interested in interviewing the 
girls in bikinis by the pool marty

just to make sure they are up to our standards of course

like the song goes

high friends
in low places


----------



## patron

well eddie
the world is waking up
5:00 back east

and i been here for three hours

time for my nap again

good morning
and goodnight 
to all

have a great weekend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too David see you guys latter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning guys,


----------



## boxcarmarty

This place went to the birds last night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What?


> Donut holes


? Which one of you ate around all of the donuts and put the holes back in the box???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, I guess it's that time. Somebody check the books on this. I think there's a law against working on Saturdays…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys, thanks for the coffee. It is rainy and blustery out and I really don't feel like working outside so I think I will do shome shop work. I hope to finish up the curtain mounting system and maybe get part of it up on the ceiling. ALso work in the garage. It is amazing how all encompassing a remodelling job can be. We need to temporarily store some stuff that is in the kitchen so that leads to the need for some storage in the garage (you always need more storage in the garage) and that leads to finally painting and finishing the garage walls that the builders and previous inhabitants never got to doing. The walls are OSB and painting that is somewhat of a pain. The biggest problem is that unpainted osb holds dirt and is very rough to Miss J's delicate skin. That leads to garage dirt and then things are "iccky". There is no trim at the wall to ceiling joint and it is not the smoothest of joints. The ceiling is also OSB. I know osb is probably the strongest of sheathing material for its thickness, but it is most definitly NOT a finish surface. there is really no excuse in my mind for a house builder to leave the wall to ceiling joint without some kind of trim, even if it is just a 1/4 round.

That all means that I have to get the walls painted and a baseboard and somekind of crown molding up so I can install shelves that will hold totes for the kitchen stuff while we are moving cabinets and tearing down walls etc. That is today's project.

I also have to restring my washbucket bass. ON the fifth Sunday I do the kids' sermon at church and I always do something musical. Tomorrow we are singing about the wise man who built his house on the rock, and the foolish man who built his house on the sand. The house on the sand falls SMASH! The kids love that part. We have rythmn insturments that I made up in the shop, just dowels cut, and blocks and some sand paber blocks, a bucket turned upside doen for a drum, and I will play my wash bucket bass with them. I have a blast with this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,
I have decided to bathe in coffee, caffiene by osmosis!!!

Marty,
Since I am on salary, when I work "overtime"' I just work @ 1/2 speed. It's like being paid double time!!! You could say that my work is half-fast (many do say that).

I have resreved today for "house chores", laundry, dishes, cleaning, sweeping, mopping….......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Stumpoids. The coffee is flowing. Just read up on last night's Patron and Eddie small hours show, their heads are living in another time zone. 
Yesterday was pretty exhausting and shortly after I posted last night I just dropped off, sorry I meant to stay online ….....but!!!
Don't know yet what today has in store except going to a baseball game to see a grand kid play, but I expect Sandra wil have my day planned when she wakes up.
Hope William is OK - not heard from him lately, and Bags is somewhat back in the world. Hope all our walking wounded have a good weekend, and that everyone has some fun and productive.


----------



## superdav721

MOrning gents. William is there. I have gotten a message or two from him. I think he is having a bit of a spell with his back.
The wife and I are going to get away today and have lunch. I know of a little town about fifty miles off with an ole antebellum home that is now a restaurant. I see steak in Dave's future.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Rex,
I hope you have a good day and get some shop time also.

I think William may be "learning" the alphabet. Many fonts to make!!! The only letter I truelly need is a "Z", as in ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning DIY,
I certainly put in some time at the shop yesterday with that awful project Sandra wanted. I'm taking today how it comes as it is now the 3rd day after the treatment, and I am due to be down for a bit. Anyway, that's how it goes and I have to except it. I think Sandra was pushing the envelope because she knows I'm only good for a few days after treatment, but she did treat me to a Tex-Mex meal last night; Fajita Burrito, refried beans and rice ….... was excellent.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Super,
A mouth watering, tender steak is a sumptuous treat. Enjoy!!!
Are you taking the bike?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It will be good when you can return to your abnormal self. No hurry, we'll wait. Enjoy today and we will see ya on the rebound!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*For you Crawfish fans…*

Whole Foods just announced that as of Earth Day 2012 they are no longer selling any fish that are considered "unsustainable". The list is very long, but I was surprised to see a lot of things on there that are very common.

For example, they will no longer be selling tuna, not even in the can. Who knew that those tuna sandwiches we've been eating since we were kids was actually destroying the earth! (I have noticed that tuna doesn't taste as good since they went "dolphin free" in the 80's…)

Also on the list was crayfish. I can get them out of any creek, but Whole Foods considers then endangered. So, next time one of you post a photo of a Crawfish Boil, I'm calling the cops!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I don't think the police wood appreciate that phone call. Everyone knows, *Cops eat donuts!!!*


----------



## patron

and rex 
is full of beans 
again


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi David, are you "sleep posting"?
That meal was good and sent me off to sleep soon afterwards, but there may be after effects today !
I'm going to take a pic of that monstrosity Sandra had me make for her, she even stood over me all the time vetoing any deviation from her "plan". At least I got to get my "hands dirty" which actually felt so good, I just wished it had been shop time to make something I could be proud of…..oh well.
This unsustainable stuff, is going to get worse, it's even impacting wood species right now and if we keep going as we are, soon *we* will be unsustainable too.


----------



## patron

well the sky is overcast here this morning
and being so close to texas and those beans

well …...........

as you know
we evolved from ….........
(unless you don't believe that)

and woodworkers rarely get to far from the trees

we always find some branch
to swing from


----------



## superdav721

Yep going on the bike.


----------



## devann

Good morning LJs. Just stopped in to see what y'all were commenting on today. Too much to read since the last time.

Stumpy, whole foods is a great place to meet woman, they have been very,very good to me.

I see Patron has been up all night, naps are good.

Rex, I hope you're doing alright, have fun at the ball game, no cat calls.

SD, keep the shinny side up and stay between the trees.

shop cleaning today, what fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello all.
Yes I am alive, well, kicking, and ornery as ever.
As I told Marty via text message yesterday, I'm only able to stand about ten minutes at a time, and that's pushing it.
Sounding like my wife, he scolded me for pushing it.
Hell, pushing it is my middle name.

I worked off and on, in about ten minute intervals, until aorund ten last night at the shop. 
Then three of the youngins decided to help me by closing the big sliding door, while the fourth one decided it would be a crime for the door to hit the hasp strap and stuck his arm through to grab it. So I wound up sitting in the emergency room with him until after one this morning. 
There seems to be no broken bones, but he'll be sore for a few days.

Someone (I'm not scrolling back through to remember who) mentioned the letters. I think they said I was learning the alphabet. Anyway, I scrapped that idea on the templates when I figured out I could freehand the letters with the new palm router I have.

I haven't been able to do too awfully much, but I have made some progress the last few day.
I got tired of digging to the bottom of a coffee can for my loose router bits and made a block to hold the loose ones. I got that idea from looking at other Lumberjock shops. 
I finally made some shelves under my work table. That's something I've been saying for a couple of years that I was going to do . The work bench thread I've been readin on Lumberjocks lately inspired me to quit procrastinating and get it done.
Now I'm working on my wife's mother's day present. I'll try to get photos posted in the next day or two.

Ya'll will be happy to know that this project I'm building for my wife will use the shop made band saw for resawing some of the wood, the Stumpy Nubs finger joint machine for drawers, and the Stumpy Nubs dovetail machine for sliding dovetails for the drawer slides. 
Maybe I can figure out a design to implement the pantograph in it too.

Ya'll hold the fort down. I'm in one of my bad spells, along with one of my "to hell with it I'm going to do what I want anyway" spells. So I don't know how much I'll be on for a few days.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry to hear about your young 'un, glad it was/is nothing major.

Now then, you listen to Marty & take it easy!!! Ok, as easy as YOU can. ;-)

I'm thinking that you'll find a way to incorporate a "carving", utilizing your pantograph, into your project!! Looking forward to seeing the completed project.

Take care, make progress & once in a while, take a break. Go have a cold one, because you've earned it my friend!! You have my permission to substitute a "Hot One" (coffee) for/instead of a cold one!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I survived 8 hours and I'm back home. Most of it in the rain. Now I'm not sure if I feel like doing anything else. I may have to give it some thought over a nap…..

Somebody throw a rock at eddie, He's been asleep for 10 hours now…..

*Stumpy,* Think before you call the cops, You're housing a bunch of fugitives…..

*Randy,* I'll have a cold one. How does a frozen daiquiri sound???

*Ham,* We're gonna need a picture of that washbucket bass…..

*William,* Glad to see you're doing your thing. I would expect anything less from you…..

*Rex,* You're getting sleepy, very very sleepy. Listen only to the sound of my keyboard. When I push the post key, you will cluck like a chicken and make more Sandra monstrosities…..

*devann,* Nice to see ya again…..

*patron,* That was a short nap…..

*Dave,* Make sure that cow isn't moving before you stick a fork in it….. And spend a few dollars more for one that doesn't require sauce…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

After proof reading my post, I suddenly have the urge to make some ugly monstrosity….. cluck, cluck, cluck


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon nuber
its a beautiful day and the weekends here glad to hear from you *William*,cant wait to see it, 
*Rex* you be careful while you are going thur those treatment *marty* have a cold one you deserve it. *stumpy* dont forget this is louisiana somewhat a third world state **see uall later got to try to finish this table
hay* Darrell* glad to meet you dont belive all these guys say about me ive got a lot better sense they got my medicen right


----------



## StumpyNubs

8801


----------



## superdav721

I am back, good to see you William. Ill post my adventures shortly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, so good to hear from you even if your news was not so good. Box has it right, take a break, give that back a chance to recover a bit before you make it worse. I know how you feel, but as everyone tells me, be patient and don't drive yourself crazy because you can't do what you want. All the projects you make are top notch and come from a great imagination, often under difficult circumstances, you have great recognition. If you are laid up and are just able to post to this or other threads, then that is a good thing to do, it works for me.
I see Darrell woke up from his coma, what have you been up to? The David/Eddie all night ramble is a new feature here, it's the fore runner to the Ham early breakfast show and the Box do-nut hole mystery series.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I see you're still on your feet. cluck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that my eyes are open again, I think I'll venture to the shop and see if my gnomes have made anything useful…..


----------



## superdav721

Here is a bit of our day. We went to Clinton and the steak restaurant was close. We had some nice Mexican. Then we visited the old home town, off the the petrified forest and then ms crafts guild. 150 miles on the bike. We started at 10:00 am and got home at 4:00.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well it looks like everybodys in their shop or playing in the streets* Marty* my gnomes never make anything useful they keep drinking my beer though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i enjoyed the video.thats some great shots . i didnt know that you got the bike ,looks like uall had a fun day cruising around


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
It looks & sounds like you had a good ride & a great day.

Do they need special woodworking tools/machines for carving the petrified wood??? ;-p


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well here it is, the ugly monstrosity.









Top is MDF









The only thing I can say is that I actually made something.


----------



## superdav721

Out standing Rex. I love it.
Eddie thats my old bike, its a v star. I didn't get the Harley.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That table would give my projects an inferiority complex!!! Granted, it is no Chippendale, but it is a woodworking project.


----------



## devann

aint nuthin' wrong with that table Rex. Looks fine. You are going to finish it with a little paint?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that will work, looks like you got room for another shelf mid way ' should hold a lots of weight look sturdy

*Dave* hang in its one coming one day

*DIY *chippendale are those the dancers Marty had at thel party


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Yes, they are the dancers from Marty's party.

Here's a picture of their "ACT"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't be online long guys.
I'm going to try and get this blog entry typed up right quick.
Ya'll will be glad to know though, I put the Stumpy Box Joint Machine through it's paces today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those were the guys that Randy was tucking dollar bills


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You made your wife a work bench. That's great, Now she can spend time in the shop with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, The only thing my gnomes made was a mess…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looks like the "Stumpy Machine" is performing well, a tribute to your building skills. Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/29728
A short blog


----------



## DamnYankee

William - glad to see ya, hope you get to feeling better
Rex - Good looking work table
SD - as I just spent some time recently reminding my daughters - be happy for what you have, not upset at what you don't  Sounds like it was a good ride
Stumpy - 42
DIY - Done DIYing the screened in porch today - next project Tree House for 10yo
Patron - I am envious of your view

Not much else tonight


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah …. sleepovers tonight….as if I wan't outnumbered already!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey devann is here 2 days in a row. Or maybe twice in the same day. IDK, I've slept since then…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I couldn't reach the dance stage, YOU were in my way!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone to Robs house. We're having a sleep over…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll can read more about it here.
I'm back off to the shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

oh boy sleep over at* Robs* get those chippendale

*William* thats a lot of joints


----------



## DamnYankee

I've got beer…but with al these teen and pre-teen girls here I might have to drink faster.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guys for the kind words for Sandra's table/bench/whatever.
I was not allowed to deviate from her "plan". Every time I wanted to do something that would make it look better, it was vetoed, much to my dismay. For a start I did not want it to look like it was made of 2xs, I did manage to let her agree to plane and chamfer the 2x's corners, but no stain or finish. The item is solid though.
I'm sure she will agree sometime to let me put a finish on it, and to add 2 shelves - which I wanted to do in the first place.

I am lucky to have such wonderful friends here who are my main cheerleaders. Even more so when I mentioned a while back that I had never had any hardwoods to make anything with, as my wood collection was just pine 2xs, 1xs and fence pickets, and there were no woodworking lumber places anywhere close that I could feel and touch any hardwoods, let alone know which I could use.
Well thanks to the extreme thoughtfulness and generosity of some of you guys, I have some awesome pieces of hardwood lumber to work with. I will have to make some things that will do justice to the pieces I have been sent by our friends Box, Patron and Darrell. Thank you so much you guys you have given me a new level to strive for.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for clearing that up Rex. I was wondering where I layed those boards down at…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, Is there any of that bean dip left? I think that'll go over well at Robs house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to bed…..

Randy, Don't forget to give eddie his meds. Don't want him arguing with himself and keeping us up all night.

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Marty.

Rex,
It may be "her" design, but it is YOUR execution & construction. If it's sturdy, that's all on you.

DY,
I used to enjoy a good "sleepover", back in the day. I'm sure that I want NO part of what you must be going through!!!

William,
I don't think I'd be able to function after that many joints!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come to say good bye to all "Nubby Stumpers"

I need sleep!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like im the only yahoo here ,patron dont leave me here alone

wood you believe measure once cut twice for good measure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood you belive


----------



## HamS

Well Eddie, I just got up so, good morning.

Coffee is doing it last little dance in the macjhine and the morning sun is just lightening the eastern sky from navy to a medium gray tinged with blue.

Good Morning fellow LJs it is a good morning in the viirtual coffee shop and hardware store with the potbellied stove at Stumpy's.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning Ham


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ITS going to be a beautiful day


----------



## HamS

Yes it is. My computer chair is right at a bay window that opens to the east. This time of day is the most interesting as the sky's darkness surrenders to the light rising in the east. For me it is Miss J, for the rest of you it is the sun, Oh wait, I think someone else might have already posted that liine: "But hark, what light through yonder window breaks?.."


----------



## patron

morning guys

thanks for the coffee ham

sunday
lets enjoy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, Eddie and David, I'm up too, been up half the night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning REX 
uall are early birds with us old nite owls kinda like a shift change in a factory


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody is up this morning. eddie, patron, Rex, Ham….. It's either a conspiracy, hostel takeover, or a surprise party…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Box, it's a union meeting.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

every body but Rob he want be up for a while i know about those sleep overs with a bunch of kid it'll take it out of you


----------



## patron

i am being grounded
or lynched

so i can't party

enjoy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hear hear i second that motion


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Stumps grievance committee speaks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i know it was all in fun but then not all are as sensitive as this bunch is


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I've been to a few union meetings that was a conspiracy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
Patron,
I hope the ill wind blows out of town quickly, and you are NOT banished to the Gulag!!! Your contributions would be sorely missed.

The coffee infusion has begun. I should be wide awake in a couple of hours.

I hope everyone enjoys the unfolding morning & has a fun, safe & productive day in the shop!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* you will have to serve a balance of shift and three days unless you want to appeal to *stumpy* hes the mediator


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congratulations Box, you have been elected Shop Steward


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just checked Randy. The gloom is hanging over the graveyard…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What time do you want us ALL to show up for the paty???


----------



## boxcarmarty

In that case Rex, I think we need to negotiate a retirement package???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

BOX i want to file a grievance on DIY he was late several times at the one meeting.


----------



## patron

as all i have 
is a third degree

i shall study harder
maybe i can get a degree
in intelligence

does anyone know anything
about that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Count me in on that Box, what will we be asking for apart from a lifelong supply of donut holes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Make it about noon. I'll be gone to lunch with my Sister. She's up here from Branson…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't worry about having intelligence David, it is never used here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David they dont know of your mishap


----------



## patron

thats a relief roger

my crayons 
are getting to short
to write big words 
anyway


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, We will appoint William as Sargent of arms and have him escort Randy out of the meeting by shotgun…..

Rex, We definitely need a better breed of trees. Something that grows straight and square. Perhaps even pre-finished…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You already are "Out To Lunch"!!!!

Rex,
I'm on "Semi-Retirement. Every weekend I retire from my job, until Monday AM!!!

Eddie,
I wasn't late several times. I was early for the next several meetings!!!


----------



## HamS

Even Billyboy Clinton got a one grope rule


----------



## patron

DUNHEART

wycanthus beasy


----------



## DIYaholic

Has anyone checked on DYankee? I wonder if he was able to survive the sleepover??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry DIY the supervisor said dont worry about it that you would leave early to make up for being late


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I need to make a schedule change.

My new proposed schedule:
Punch In: 11:59:00 am
Coffee Break: 11:59:00 am to 11:59:15 am
Lunch Break: 11:59:15 am to 11:59:45 am
Union Break: 11:59:45 am to 12:00:00 pm
Punch Out: 12:00:00 pm

At 12:00:00 pm it's "Miller Time"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i'll vote for it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIY i think if Cathy spent a little time on this thred she would have known


----------



## patron

thats some tough work schedule randy

i was in the laborers union once

dug miles and miles of ditches

for a full year

supported a woman with 4 kids
all with just a shovel


----------



## patron

EUREKA!

i just discovered the repeater RSS

i ben going to 'who's online' to freshen the pulse
after every comment

now i see how y'all keep blabin away so fast


----------



## DIYaholic

Patron,
I need to look into the repeater RSS. I know nothing of it. I'm a neophite as far as that goes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been hitting the F5 button but then i,m computer illiterate thank god for spell checker


----------



## DIYaholic

I just click on the refresh button.


----------



## patron

what refresh button
i don't see one anywhere


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have dual monitors in front of me. I have my inbox on one that tells me when a new message is posted. And LJ's on the other that I refresh to keep up with things…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers had a lot of people show up to break in the deck and meet my dad had a great time I will miss him when he flys back


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Russel, We've been so busy with other parties this weekend that we forgot all about yours. Your Dad will just have to stay another week so we can have another party next weekend…..

*Hey Everybody, Party at Hydro's next weekend…..*


----------



## DIYaholic

The "refresh button" is part of IE, not on the LJs page. Refresh is the same as hitting the "F5" key.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ive got a WOOD question this morning I priced precut deck rails they were $1.59 each(2×2x36") do you think I would come out better ripping some 2x somethings or will I get a lot of waste (warpage)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David my refresh button is a arrow in a circle shape up on the top next to the area where you type in the address


----------



## patron

i got a macbook marty
i can raise 4 screens

but every time i go to do something in one of them

the rest just disappear

i even have a mac pc for idiot book
but don't even know how to know what to look for in it

so i just watch for the little red lines
so y'all ken raed tihs


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, Double post!!

Hydro,
What is your time worth?


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Time is something I dont have


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've done it both ways Russel. You do have more of an issue with warpage by cutting your own. Just try not to cut more then you can install at one time. Not a whole lot of waste by ripping a 2×4 and the dollar does stretch to more footage…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I probably spend to much of it on LJs


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you are in the right place at the right time, You can find a great deal on aluminum spindles at an auction like I did. Enough to build 35 foot of fencing/railing for $6…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I rationalize my time on LJs as educational. Either I'm learning something, or I get to "watch" others learn something. I may be lazy, but it takes all my time!!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

That looks great Marty but my wife wants it done yesterday!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Russel, They're $4 each at Menards if that helps any…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Wow ill just go buy them we si









tuated chairs where the little ones didnt take a dive


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just had a moment of excitement that's greater then any blue pill…..

Stumbled upon an auction for next Saturday. Note what is stacked and stickered behind the tube…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another pic…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh my Marty. Go get it.
Morning everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Thats a froe


----------



## boxcarmarty

bench vise….. Old school shop bench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

4 vises on the bench, one on each corner….. This is like hitting the lottery…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Woodworking IS a vise. Do you really need more???


----------



## superdav721

Marty if you get your hands on those vises, 
lets talk.
I have to go to my grandsons b-day party but there is an antique shop about 30 miles from here. I want to sneak off. There is a box of 30 auger bits down there I want bad. I hope to get there before someone else scrapes them up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're first on the list Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need all of the help I can get…..


----------



## TheDane

Uh-oh … what happened to Stumpy's website ( http://www.stumpynubs.com )?

When I click the link on Stumpy's profile, I get a GoDaddy.com page asking if I want to buy stumpynubs.com

-Gerry


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy is selling out?


> But who's gonna feed the chickens


?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.

Dane, 
That usually means the bill wasn't paid.
It's hard to remember to pay the internet domain bills because most spam filter systems send the emails for a reminder to the spam folder and you never see them until someone mentions that your site isn't working.

Patron, 
In did see youru troubles. It just happened to be on top of the forum list when I came online last night. I hope everything blows over quickly.

Marty,
Did you buy the bench? That's a helluva deal on some vices if you get a good price for it. The vices are probably worth more than the bench to you. I know they would be for me.

DIY,
It is not an addiction unless you lose sleep over it.
By the way, did I mention I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the project I'm working on?

Everyone else,
Ya'll keep mentioning a party. Ya'll can have it at my place. I have troubles with traveling, so ya'll just come here. I have a 40×50 shop, so I have room. I have a sound system ran all through the shop, so we have tunes. I have coffee, so anything stronger than tht you'll have to bring your own.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*PARTY AT WILLIAMS!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have to run down to the Orange Nightmare this morning.

I have a Freud dado set I bought about two months ago. I was removing it from my table saw last night when I noticed something that worried me. One of the carbide teeth has come off one of the chippers. While I couldn't tell of any decrease in performance, I'm worried about using it that way. I've dealt with Freud before on a defective tool and know that they say to return to the store for the warrantee if you've had it less than ninety days. So hopefully I won't have to show my butt down there to day.
If I do, I'll be sure to report to ya'll what happened, or call for bail.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Haven't bought the bench. That stuff is at an auction next Saturday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take care of it Big W, I have a bail bondsman on retainer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I blame Randy for Stumpy's sell out. I'm just saying…..

Goin' to lunch now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm a very responsible person,.........
~
~
~
Resposible for everything that goes WRONG!!!

William,
If you're in the pokey, can we still have the party??? You'd have to stay there, as we wood need the money for the party!!!

Super,
Can you bring me some cake & ice cream, from he B-day party???


----------



## superdav721

Coming up Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I can't figure out what Dane is talking about.* When I type Stumpynubs.com into my browesr I go to the website, no problem. If I click any of the links in my posts (like the one at the top of this page) it goes there too. But Dane is the second one to say he went to Godaddy.com.

The website is NOT for sale, the domain name is NOT expired.

I was changing some account settings the other day, but I can't see what could have caused that. Everyone who has saved the website to their favorites menu on their browser, try and use that to go to the website (rather than manually typing in Stumpynubs.com) and tell me what happens.

If someone could send me a screen shot that would help too.

This is taking up valuable editing time. Look for the new show to be up tomorrow instead of today as planned.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* have had no problems with your site but tried danes link he posted and it did go to godaddy site i just went and tried the link again and that time it went to your site


----------



## StumpyNubs

When I click it I go to my site! Is this the Twilight Zone?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* went back and tried the link and that time it went to your site


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I dug out my old drill presses today and brought them home. I'll get some pictures of them this afternoon and post them for ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
No problem on my end. I was taken to your website, from all five links that I tried.


----------



## superdav721

All right Marty, I have been wanting to see those.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats a great find on the auction, looks like that weekend work pay may come in at just the right time


----------



## StumpyNubs

Save me that fro, as long as it's under $20…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey every body

whos going to feed the chickens. that was funny. you guys are great,its nice to read the BS and just laugh at the mess when i worked it was something i missed a lot .i had to watch every little thing said and was almost like being under a constant watch.almost forgot how to laugh. i manage to keep my faith and meet a few like uall that knew what Jesus meant when he said to wear the world as a loose garment.not to take things so serious


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got Stumpy down for a $20 fro…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, I can spend that Saturday money as long as they don't decide I have to work again next Saturday…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

How'd you get a photo of McNugget's new 'do?


----------



## TheDane

Stumpy-Not sure what was going on … I tried going to http://www.stumpynubs.com in both IE and FireFox and got the GoDaddy page on both. Now, everything is copasetic. I wonder if my ISP (Time Warner Cable) had a DNS server problem?

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, you weren't the only one to point that out. But I went to my domain manager and refreshed the settings. Maybe that's why it works now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY*- Like I said before, show will be up tomorrow. (Yes… I know… I'm working on it…)

I did get a new blog up. I thought it was worth a read...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here it is Dave….. And everyone else that is interested in manual labor…..

Sorry about the pics. I had to take them with my phone and email them to myself to load them up. My puter still doesn't like my cameras…..








Here is the crank side…..








This is a smaller press that is not complete. Mounting bracket and one of the knobs are missing…..








The back side shows where the mounting bracket would go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a bonus pic. The side of my shop…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh man oh man, Marty has got cooool toys. I do like the side of your shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That's an 8×16 picture frame that I built into the side. It has a roof that extends out 2 foot supported by 3 corbels…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats a nice shop, i see why you dont care much for working week ends it is getting into your shop time .i like the way you've got the side done


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like you got a porch going up to


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You should run power out to your shop. This way you could run power tools, rather than those old decrepit hand powered tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A 2 level deck runs between the house and the shop. The part that runs along the shop will be completed this summer. The final phase will be a gazebo at the corner of the deck, which is about where I was standing when I took the picture…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Man, all Marty has to do is grab a tool off the side of the shop and he can crosscut a tree, tap a barrel, haul some ice, harvest some wheat, fight a fire, soak his feet… or have a yard sale!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm preparing my shop for when I retire and can no longer afford electricity…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Don't forget to change the tire on the model A…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
When you retire, you will need the electric service for the power tools, as not only will your hand tools be old & decrepit, but YOU will be!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stand by I got some tools today.
Marty that is one nice place you got there.


----------



## superdav721

A full set of Irwin auger bits in the original box.













































A 3/4 pairing chisel. I have been playing with this one already.


















A Stanley 220 block



























An adjustable crapsman auger with a 7/8 and 1 in cutter









There were a couple of #4 bits in the box as well


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gazebo on a deck and wood shop the party's at your place is that a craw fish boiler i see hanging. then its on


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice set Dave, Bring them on up here and we'll give them a spin on the drill press. I'll let you crank…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, That's a crawfish boiler hangin' there. And above it to the left is a press for squeezing out the meat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate to chat in my sleep, so I'll just go to sleep…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all you guys have a lot of collection of tools ,i've seen lots of them go thur the auction that i go to for the few years and didnt know what they were .now sense i,ve got into this craft i,ll be on the watch that set you showed Dave i rember seeing it one time but i think it went for a high price it seemed to me 10 r 12 dollars but than i didnt know i just rember irwin and the old wooden box .


----------



## superdav721

Good night Marty
Eddie you cant beat quality. I gave $30 for that box of bits. The lead screws are in great shape. They are easy to sharpen.
I just love bringing old tools back to a useable state. And then using them. I don't collect. I put them to use. I am at a state that the stuff I need is hard to find. Or very expensive.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Marty

*Dave*

not much over here in Louisiana either same way . i'm just now getting into hand tools so its a ways for me . i got a # 5 stanly that iv,ve had for years just sit on a shelf and a small hand plane i got from home depoe.i do use them now but not much .i ordered the worksharp 3000 waiting on it to get a good edge and try to learm em a little. put some bid on a jointer hand plane but they are high .ill get one one day. *Stumpy* and *DY* said it best to Learn how to get them sharp before puting a lot of money in planes. i know they were right because the reason i dont fool with them is that reason.


----------



## superdav721

Sharp is the key. When I have nothing going on I will go sharpen something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening all.
I posted part 2 of my jewelry cabinet build.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was just about to ask; Where is William, and you appear, Were your ears ringing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm always around somewhere DIY.
When I don't appear on Lumberjocks on a regular basis, I'm either in the bed or in the shop. That's my life. I do nothing else of importance.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I know that is NOT true. You make breakfast at dinner, for the little ones. You also teach, or should I say "parent" your children. That IS the most important job there is.

Don't get me wrong, your time here is important & vital to me living my vicarious life!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

But I'm good DIY.
I can do all that WHILE annoying everyone on Lumberjocks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay William good to see that wit back, awesome job on jewerly box and agreat post too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, before today turns to tomorrow, I must turn in. I NEED my beauty rest!!!

William,
You have a good night. Keep up the great work on the jewelry cabinet!

Eddie,
Keep William company, make sure he doesn't bother too many people here on LJs.

Rex,
I know your lurking. Rest up, so that you can return to harrassing us & your nurses!!!

Marty,
While at work, start complaining of a scratchy throat, increase the symptoms as the week progresses. That way you can get out of working Saturday, attend the auction & send everything to us LJers!!!

Ham,
How is that floor coming along? Make Marty brew the coffee & supply the donuts!!!

Everyone else,
I hope your work week starts off on a great note!!!

Nytol, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Nite DIY*


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Miss J made the coffee this morning.

Randy, the floor is kind of at a halt while I finish a couple prerequisite jobs. Miss J's computer table needs to be moved before I can continue, and in order to do that I have to finish mounting the curtains in the living room. That involved building a box to hide the tracks and the paint on the pieces for the box is curing. I have noticed with the new plastic paints that they flash over quickly, but then take a bit longer to harden and really cure. However, when I was laying out hte wood pieces to paint the older son decided he wanted to start to earn his keep and asked if he could help paint the garage walls. Of course I was not about to turn that offer down so I spent some time in finishing the trim and helping him get the drop clothes set.

Made video of the washtub bass in action, but have not had time to watch/edit it. Last night was a community gospel sing and I played my bass with a couple other crazy guys and had a blast just praising God.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thank Miss J for me. The coffee is great…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning guys have a safe day ,coffees good,thanks


----------



## geoscann

Morning everybody * STUMPY WERE WAITING*


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning all y'all…
I survived the teen/pre-teen sleepover Saturday night but then had to live through half a day of shopping for outdoor pation furniture!

Anyway, today's stats are…
Hand Planes = 12,762 posts, averaging 32.7 post per day (no change since 27 April)
Stumpy Nubs = 8,969 posts, averaging 54.4 psots per day (an increase of 0.8 posts per day since 27 April)
Interception = 3,793 posts, or about 175 days (~22 Oct 2012) (faster by 12 days since 27 April!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning guys. Yesterday and last night was not a good one for me, only to be expected. That's why I was absent. I am looking at things to make with lumber I was given, a box is definitively in the running plus several other nice projects I have seen on LJs.
As DIY says, yes I am lurking in the background while this phase passes, I'll "chime in" whenever I can.

Everyone have a good day, painless if possible, but a really safe and satisfying day, everyone.


----------



## DamnYankee

And you thought woodworking was dangerous in the US….

Bangkok Post
PHNOM PENH, Cambodia - Cambodia says its troops exchanged fire with Thai security forces along their border in their first publicly acknowledged clash since repeated combat there ended a year ago.

The deputy military commander of Cambodia's Preah Vihear province, Lt. Col. Men Ly, says Cambodian troops on patrol Sunday were attacked by Thai forces. He says one Cambodian soldier was wounded in a 10-minute exchange of rifle fire and grenades.

Thai Army spokesman Col. Sansern Kaewkamnerd says Thai security forces inside Thai territory returned fire after *illegal loggers *from Cambodia shot at them and fled.

Seventeen soldiers and a civilian died in skirmishes early last year related to conflicting claims over border territory, but *Thailand has also complained about cross-border log poaching*.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' mornin' shift.

DY,
I think you intercept data must be flawed. It is indicating an intercept date prior to MY WINNING prediction!!!

A relatively short day at work. I will either nap or work on some more of the "Operations Manual". Nap is winning out!!!

Ham,
I saw your comment, on the thread that is oh so wrong. You are right!!!

Rex,
You hang in there!!! Make sure that you are rested and prepared for your "Real Wood" project build.

Stumpy,
I want my BCWW infotainment fix!!!

Nap time….zzz~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Nap time is over. Time to drive around town & look to see which of our properties need to be mowed tomorrow.

Back later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, It must be morning again cuz it's just you and me…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey Dave is here. I am out changing a stupid heater hose.


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm here three


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY you're not out poaching logs are you?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi all nubers

HAM i have to agree with DIY on that

Marty im a hoping you get saturday off , a person need his down time to spend with his family and live a bit

Dave i hate heater hoses .they never go bad at a good time ,then when is that

Rex i always keep you in my prayers and hope for a better day for you to day.hang in there my good friend


----------



## StumpyNubs

*It's uploading… give it about 30 minutes or so. An hour at most.*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Stumby* looking forward to it.

*William* you been out a lot must be putting the finishing touch on it cant wait to see it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* hes poaching logs al right ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ logs


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, been sleeping on and off all day, last night I could not sleep at all. I'm trying to keep up with your antics by checking the thread every so often. Just got to get through this week and by the weekend I should be coming back into form. I am OK.


----------



## HamS

Good evening gents ( and any ladies that may be lurking).

A rainy day in Indiana and that is a good thing. It was getting to be a bit dry already this spring. Spent the evening cleaning and generally preparing to put up the curtain box.

Is it telling me I am posting too much when it is a real pain to post more than just in the little box provided for me?


----------



## superdav721

BCWW wooooowowoooo


----------



## superdav721

WOOD


----------



## DIYaholic

Dy,
I'm NOT poaching logs, I'm poaching EGGS!!! Breakfast for dinner. Now I can skip breakfast in the morning & get an extra 1/2 hour of sleeep ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~~

I NEED my BCWW fix…............


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is... enjoy!


----------



## superdav721

HOTMAIL LINK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody got a 22 gauge, 3/8 crown stapler they need to sell??? Mine went south…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty I picked up a 18 gauge at our local Big Lots store for 20 bucks. Its a name brand close out store.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I'm sorry I've been MIA so much lately.
I've been having trouble. 
When the pain issues get to me the way they have been lately I get a little too down in the dumps. When that happens, I keep myself as busy as I can.
Yes, this sometimes compounds the situation, but I can handle the physical pain better than the mental pain.

Eventually, the pain will subside and I'll be back to my normal loveable self.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did just post Part 3 of the jewelry cabinet though.

Now I'm going to type up a forum topic about a dado issue I'm having that I hope my lumberjock buddies can help with.
I'll come back and post a link to it when I'm done.

Thanks guys for alway being there.


----------



## superdav721

Loveable, who you HA!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, We have Big Lots up here. But what I need you won't find in Big Lots. This is a $150 upholstery stapler. It shoots a 22g stainless staple. Mine is older then dirt and finally went south. At least that was the direction it was heading in when I threw it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You can always make US laugh. No matter what your mood!!! You used "you", "normal" & "loveable" all in the same sentence!!! LMAO.


----------



## DamnYankee

Not that Ive experienced the level of physical pain you go through William but I do understand that physical pain is easier to deal with than mental - you know where you have it and more importantly why you have it - mental pain isn't so simple


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think the instructions said; throw a few staples into…..., NOT throw the stapler into….....


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
MY mental pain is very simple, as is my mind!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Past my bedtime. I'll sleep on it and see if my neighbor finds my stapler tomorrow…..

Night All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* always keeping you in my prayers .hope you get some relief soon pain is a hard one to deal with hang in there my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY * you said a truth there i have never heard it put that way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* your show was informative and very well laid out i really enjoyed it very much


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is my ignorance related dado problem post. I hope I can get some help on it from you guys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice show Stumpy. 
I like the advice at the end.
I think I'd like to do that to a couple of people, with the circular saw that doesn't have a guard.


----------



## geoscann

William more on the dado and other high dollar tools we buy. I get very upset with these mfg that want an arm and leg for their products. Then fail to give us good enough instruction or support for their tools. if it was not for youtube and our blogs with each others support we would be in trouble. I know that everybody has their own ways and ideas on how to do things but the mfg must give use better support. And instructions with their products.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree Geo.
This dado set is a prime example.
To me, a hundred bucks is a lot of money for any tool, much less an accessory to a tool.
The instructions say to place the teech between the two open spaces on the outside blades. If you look at the photos I posted on that thread though, that could mean a variety of things. 
Hopefully someone will be able to shine some light on the subject. I've searched the internet high and low with no luck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to hear you have one of your painful times and hope it does not last long. Seems we are both down at the same time, I just hope the gang survives without us for a few days, I'll be tough for them not to have your charming self and my abnormal self not there to bring a sense of decorum to the thread. Hopefully it will survive but we'll no doubt have our work cut out for us when we return to bring the thread back into civilization.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
eoif kwk lwlwlke, suuen euw ssirpou? Ultimately, what ever works will be OK!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Deleted response.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I know you will complete a beautiful jewlery cabinet.


----------



## superdav721

Well WOOD!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Do you need to kiln dry well wood?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

It is time for me to log-out & let the Overnight Shift log-in! The union says I have to take a mandatory break. They won't let me sleep on the job. Can you believe that.

Nytol,
Mornin' Ham & Marty.,
Could you make me some breakfast? Pancakes (w/ Vermont Maple syrup), link sausage, hash browns, english muffin and of course "Green Mountain Coffee Roasters" *COFFEE*. Thanks!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have the english muffins…..


----------



## HamS

mornin friends,

Coffee is on, I have had some of that Green Moutnain Coffee and it was pretty tasty, but this morning it is Maxwell house dark roast. The syrup is real, but it is from sugar maple trees from WEST of Lake Champlain, not East of it. When I was in high school I worked for a guy that made syrup (we called it sugaring). I did several night shifts of boiling for him. We almost always had feminine company in the sugar shack while we were boiling the sap. I worked in the era of oil-fired boilers, my dad worked at sugaring when it was boiled with a wood fire. The sugar bush not only had to grow enough trees to produce the sap, but it had to grow enough trees to fire the boilers. The old sugar bush land is now 75 - 100 years old and there are these huge maple trees spread out through the woods surrounded by fairly substantial beech and and ash that grew up in the space between the maples. Sometimes there are oaks in the part of NY I am familiar with. This mix of hardwoods is what gives the beautiful fall colors every year. I suspect the ash is all dead now, I dont know if the Emerald Ash Borer got that far east yet. in the sugar house, Everything was just a little sticky. You would go to school in the morning and every one knew you had been sugaring because your hair smelled of maple even after three or four shampoos. The game was often to try to figure out who was sugaring with who, because the girls could not not hide the sugar smell in their hair either. Something about the season and the task made the partners switch sometimes. This ocassionally caused disagreements. The feminine disagreements were often more virulent then the guys. I am convinced that a whole lot more talking about kissing etc happened than the actual kissing etc, but men are men and ladies are ladies and courtin' aint always sitting in a swing on a porch. Here in Indiana, the equivalent is hunting mushrooms I understand. I think it was probably much more comfortable in the sugar shack with the heat from boiling the sap, but then I haven't ever gone mushroom hunting.


----------



## HamS

Sorry Marty I was daydreamin' about times in the past in the sugar shack. Mostly they are pleasant dreams. I then went and married a lady from the city. She does not understand either sugaring or mushroom hunting.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning *Ham* and *Marty* you both have a safe day.


----------



## patron

morning guys

been being a tour guide lately
showing an old friend
from berkeley around the area

off to the train station after sun up
then an oil change and lube
get the car ready
for my trip to colorado thurs.
and the servicas with sisters ashes
and family

then back to building the shop
next week

climbed out of the funk i was in all winter grieving
bring on more life
i'm ready for it now

i did my best to help with my lynching
but i'm not experienced enough i guess


----------



## superdav721

Ham that was enjoyable.
Marty, David, Eddie, 
Mornining everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow whatnots, 
William, I know exactly where you are, I too have a list of things that are now out of my reach, and often it has led to depression. It's really simple things as you listed that get to you, but you must not dwell on it, accept what you have and don't torture yourself. I understand your last comment more than you know, I don't have a prostate anymore and testosterone is my mortal enemy, and is suppressed, which makes me some kind of unik. The projects you turn out are magnificent, especially knowing the degree of difficulty your injury puts in your way. 
Nice story Ham, it's nice to look back on real happy times, some of the si,plest of things make the best memories.
David, glad to know all is well with you now, I believe this trip will bring some closure for you and you will be able to focus on the building and the super projects you always come up with.
Box, gone up market with muffins now, the donut holes are for lesser mortals.
SD, DIY and Ediie all seem to have good days all the time. Good for them.
Anyone heard how Bags is getting on?

Would you believe that I have another order for a crap bench? I am ordered to make a start on it as soon as I get back on my feet, something to look forward to??? 
Y'all have a safe and happy day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Eddie.

Marty,
Muffins are good.

Ham,
I have never sugared, but it is a tradition here in the Green Mountain State. Thanks for the eloquent description of sugaring and the adolescent dating rituals of the past. Do you use a shot gun or a single shot rifle for mushroom hunting? By coincidence, there was an article about the "emerald ash boarer" in sunday's paper, so I suspect there is still ash trees around. I'll have to look into it.

Patron,
I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Glad to hear the cloud of grief is lifting. It was more of a lynching of the human character, too many people are ready to "burn 'em at the stake", rather than let the people involved remedy the situation!!! The whole thing should have been a private matter and nothing else.

Morning salutations to everyone else.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Rex. You must have been hiding in the wings as I was typing at my 'puter.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is a wet & sloppy day here in the land of maple, pouring "cats & dogs" outside. If it were raining indoors, that would be the start of a bad day, however instead, it is a day off from mowing and whatnot. I guess I AM a whatnot, Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY…..Thsi one you have to say in a Scottish accent:
It's raining cats and dogs, there are poodles all over the place.

The expression comes from London where people living on the rain runoff to the river Thames, remarked when it came down a gully washer, it swept dogs and cats downhill towards the river. That's the origin …several hundred years ago.


----------



## patron

rex hiding in the wings
not quite
'the phantom of the opera'

more like 
'rex at the rodeo'

in a barrel
waiting for the bull


----------



## DIYaholic

And we all know Rex is full of "Bull"!!!

Rex,
It is good to learn history from someone who was there when it happened. Thanks for the first person narrative.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning al you Nubers!

Not much to type about for me lately. Not wood working projects, though today I am suppose to start on a tree house after work.

Today's Stats are:

Hand Planes = 12,803 posts, averaging 32.7 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,027 posts, averaging 54.4 posts per day (no cahnges since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,776 posts, or about 175 days (22 Oct 2012) (no change since yesterday)

Well the good news is we didn't lose any ground. Let's get postin!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought the phrase was "BRAINING cats and dogs"! I always assumed it had to do with practicing your golf swing around the neighborhood strays…

What are the odds that all three calculations, which go to the tenth, averaged over months and two separate threads, will all change exactly the same amount (thus remaining unchanged on average)? Maybe we're stuck in a "Groundhog Day" type situation. I'm going out to rob a bank or something. If I wake up in the same bed with the Sonny & Cher on the radio instead of jail, we'll know for sure…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I practice around the neighbor's chickens!!


----------



## DamnYankee

One night a wife saw her husband standing over the baby's crib.

She stood watching him silently, he looked down with mixed emotions, disbelief, doubt, delight, amazement, enchantment, and skepticism.

She slipped her arm around him, "Penny for your thoughts?" she whispered.

"It's amazing, how can they make a crib like that for $49.99?"


----------



## DamnYankee

Old timer is looking at tools at the local building supply store, he picks up a hammer.

" Don't make these like they used to," he tells the salesman, " I've had the same one for over fifty years, just had to replace the handle six times and the head twice."


----------



## DamnYankee

For Stumpy -

A woodworker had a neighbor that always borrowed his tools and never returned them, one day frustrated with this he phoned him.

" Could I put my table saw and drill press in your garage?" he inquired.

" Sure," his neighbor replied, " But why?"

" Just to have all my tools in one place." he retorted.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DY thats funny 

Patron sorry for your lose shes in a better place now, good to hear from you pray for a safe trip for ya


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Evening patron…. or in your case, afternoon…..


----------



## patron

the roads ahead is open

everything is working towards 
change here
a good one

i am looking forward to a 
healthy and productive one 
for us all

thank you all for the lift
and all the goings on

now for my nap


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for ya Rob…..

An elderly man in Florida had owned a large farm for several years.

He had a large pond in the back. It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, and some apple and peach trees.

One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over.

He grabbed a five-gallon bucket to bring back some fruit.

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee.

As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond.

He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end.

One of the women shouted to him, 'we're not coming out until you leave!'

The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.'

Holding the bucket up he said,
'I'm here to feed the alligator….'


----------



## DS

Hi all… Super-freakin' busy yesterday and today…
Best wishes to all.

I'll be coming up for air sometime before Friday… (I hope)


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Never finish today what you can put off 'til tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I sent William a picture book with pages he can color. He'll be busy for awhile…..


----------



## DS

Unfortunately I'm finishing today (maybe) what I put off yesterday.

<sigh>


----------



## DS

No time to procrastinate right now. I'll hafta procrastinate tommorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Procrastination is a learned art. I practice ALL the time, so that I can get it right!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Does the picture book have numbers for each color, or does William have to figure it out on his own???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one 
a man walking a trail thur the mountains along a trail by a cliff tripped and fell over the edge as he was falling he managed to grab a narrow ledge hanging there he yelled for help as it was 100 s of feet down and up. God called out from heaven and said have faith my son let go i will catch you ,He yelled back is there any body else up there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey all . i myself an a procrastinating master. wait a min.


----------



## superdav721

Some great jokes guys. I hope everyone feels better today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went by the local pawn shops and picked up a couple hand planes one for 15 and one old craftsman that had been fixed with a weld on the side got it for 12 dont know what they are r how to use them yet but going to try to learn .the stanly looked like it was new had a #4 baliey on it not real sure whats it used for got to a study on planes the long one must be a jointer plane that was fixed i put it on a glass counter it seemed flat enough and the side was clean and flush i guess i gut took a chance on these but 25 bucks want hurt real bad if they dont work out i,ll have good door stops 




























found a stapler that was broken being sold for parts said some body from way up north threw it down here Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ordered a new one today eddie. Waiting on it to show up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Calling it an early night. Have a meeting at 6am and I have a sinus headache…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All you plane guys: Bridge City Toolworks is having a sale on their new plane:
http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/planes/limited-edition-planes.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

should have a gold crown with it


----------



## superdav721

Whats a plane?


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the tip Rex at that price I ordered two. Might make a goo stocking stuffer come Christmas.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

later Marty have a good one tomorrow


----------



## DamnYankee

For that price it stay sharp forever


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

do people really buy those you recon ?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie here is my dream plane. Its a Sandusky plow plane. There were two on ebay a few weeks ago. They start at $6500.00


----------



## DIYaholic

That's only pockey change. Unfortunately, my pockets have holes in them!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave* thats just plane nuts


----------



## superdav721

Or one of the current infill smoothers









875 with Special Edition infill of Picasso rosewood $2102.00

875 with Special Edition infill of Gabon Ebony $2175.00
To order go to the Brese Plane Online Store


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mine to* DIY *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *i think you and* stumpy* could make one of those be a good show


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and i felt bad on the ones i got i feel a lot better now


----------



## superdav721

Prices range from US$2500 to US$4000 for the eight models
Marcou S15/BU Smoother


















I have seen some with samurai sword blades for the irons at $20,000


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't think they serve nuts on planes anymore. Allergies!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie and you got a great Stanley for how much?
You did great.


----------



## superdav721

Whats a plane?


----------



## DIYaholic

Plane is a geometric word, that's MATH, we talk WOOD!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got it for 15 but hes a friend of mine that owns the place hes really a great guy plays the guitar and stop by there from time to time listen to him play.he likes blue grass one of my favorites


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* just plane wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
A *Wood Plane*, the Spruce Goose!


----------



## patron

is this the merger

have we melded

i think i'm awake
or am i in a plane dream

i better lay low again
this may be the great confusion time
that was foretold

or could it be 
my silly buddies
dressed as sirens
singing me into the rocks
with their plane songs

ahh yon i spy a stump
to rest my weary soul
and see if i have been resurrected
or just re wrecked 
on a frog strewn shore
of hocks and pulls
and totes

oh whoa is me
where oh where
could the old fools be


----------



## DIYaholic

We (old fools) be here!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay patron . dose am track come close to any towns by you


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
If William & Marty hear you talking trains, you'll never get them to shut up!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

TRAINS *DIY* do they have phobias of trains


----------



## patron

albuquerque and lamy (santa fe)

have to check the lines
it runs from DC to LA
don't know about the one from down south
let me check


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* ive been checking a little on them when i go see my sons i may take a train and then rent a car at the deisnatios they dont have it here the closest ones are jackson miss. and longview TX. im still at a planing stage


----------



## DIYaholic

Both William & Marty are INTO trains. ie, BOXCARmarty!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Did someone say trains?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I'm going to stop doing wood work fellas.
My family is going to make me hop a freight train and become a hobo instead.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How much wood 
Would a wood chuck chuck, 
If a wood chuck was on crack!


----------



## geoscann

Hey guys wheres the motor on them planes that alot of money to spend to come with out a motor. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening (night time really) William,
Whats up???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had an uncle who was hobo his whole life. He traveled all over the lower forty eight states via freight cars. He'd come through town once in forever and say he was going to go to work with his brother (my grandfather) and become an honest everyday man. He wanted to marry, settle down, and live an ordinary life. This usually lasted less than two weeks and he was off on the next thing smoking.

I envy that life at time. 
I know some of you may think that is nutty as hell, but I think he had a pretty good life going for himself. He'd done it long enough that he knew just what trains to take where and when to get to any destination in the country. We'd test him sometimes when he was around by pointing some town at random on the map out. He'd point out the best routes to take. Sometimes the best routes weren't actually the closest because some of his planning involved things such as the best places to get a meal, the lines that hauled hay and such that was more comfortable to sleep on, and the yards that had the dogs (train yard guards basically) that didn't care as much so you didn't have to be so careful.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's up DIY?
bills and taxes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
That's where they get you. The motor is an expensive option!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And my sister's husband.

Notice I did NOT say brother in law.
My sister's husband.


----------



## geoscann

DIY What do you mean the motors are expensive didn,t you look at the price on them there planes lolll


----------



## DIYaholic

Traveling via rail. Sounds more "romantic" than it probably was. I bet your uncle could tell some stories.


----------



## patron

heres is the 'west' route








and the 'southern' route









you can either go to DC
and out to ABQ
or go to el paso and LA
and back to ABQ
it is done by regions
not that user friendly sometimes


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
Then they get you with the additional accessories, that are required to get full use of the tool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He could DIY, a lot of them. 
Some I don't recon he wanted to tell though.
I never knew until he died that he was a decorated war veteran.
I found out when I heard some of the stories from his long ago friends at his military funeral.
He is now permanently in Arlington, Virginia.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was always told you can't get there from here!!!


----------



## patron

william

when hitchhiking got harder
i rode freights for about 5 years
california nevada colorado and mexico

bring coffee smokes and some eggshells
(they settle the grounds in the cowboy coffee)
and a bottle to share in the camps
(always have a little in your coat for that)
and your main stash (and money) hidden

great folks and country hard to find a washroom
covered in soot and dust
when you pull into town though
harder to do now
all the cars are sealed and checked
bulls (cops) will bust you and haul you in

made us buy a train ticket out by midnight in cheyenne
to denver but the train didn't leave till 1am
the ticket master took pity on us in this catch 22
and told us the greyhound had a bus out at 11:30
and would honor the train ticket
we hauled ass across town and did that
got to boulder in time for my bud to see his daughter
in time for christmas


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
See what you started by mentioning *TRAINS*!!! Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can see the ALLURE, of riding the rails!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *william* and *geo*

*DIY* i see what you mean lol

thanks *patron* still planing it look like and can do it thou

use to hop trains when we were kids but just rode a little ways for the trill of it .it would be an adventures and hard life


----------



## patron

wow 
that was close
i thought you were going to blame me

and start that lynching again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

never seen no hobos like that are would have been there with Williams uncle


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to set the caffiene delivery system brewer, do some dishes & watch the news.
Back in a while.
Play nice while I'm gone!!!


----------



## patron

hobos got life and pride

bums got nothing
and have given up

lot's more bums now

shame


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you patron, for pointing out the difference between hobos and bums.
When my uncle used to come to town, it was assumed he was a bum. No way of explaining got through people's heads that his life was a way of life of his own choosing, but it did not necessarily make him a lazy bum.
He actually worked a lot, all across the country, doing a little of this and a little of that.

He was, I guess you'd say, a hobo's hobo. He was the guy that always had what the other hobo's were lacking and was not worried about sharing.
He'd roam to this town or that one. He'd pick up some odd job and work it for about a week. He'd collect his pay. He'd use that to pay for food, smokes, wine, and whatever else he wanted at the time. Next he'd spend time with his friends. Yes, he had friends that he knew in just about every major rail town from east coast to west. Then he'd hop a freighter and move on to the next town. 
He never begged for anything that I'm aware of, and the only thing he stole was free rides in half empty freight cars.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the pride, he once told me that the biggest source of pride for him was the had the ability to do what very few others could. He could go from coast to coast, without being a begger. All the while he done it with the clothes he had on, his pipe, and his two hands and feet.

He was a painter,
mechanic, 
cook,
dishwasher,
farmer, 
carpenter,
and all around handyman.
I think if he found something he could not do, he'd learn it, just so noone could ever say again that he could not do it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for riding the rails, I know patron has now, but how many more of you have taken a long trip by train. It doesn't matter if you do it fancy or the hobo way. There is nothing more soothing and relaxing than the gentle rythm of the rails.


----------



## superdav721

I have always wanted to travel by train up through the Appalachia mountains through New England in the fall. Around Canada and down the Rockies and back. May be when I retire. 
Or by motorcycle with the wife. Now that is the way to feel free.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have rode trains and love it . thats why im leaning on train travel its just the best way to go.people would say to me you get there faster by plane they just never got it


----------



## DIYaholic

Before tomorrow comes a calling, I need to call it a night. It's a NIGHT!!!

Great train stories folks, but I prefer traveling by way of limousine with a bar & driver!!!

Nytol…...
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's not the destination Eddie.
It's the journey.

Of course, if they don't already get why you'd rather rail it, they probably couldn't wrap their feeble mind around that statement either.

That sounds like a helluva a trip Super.
Back when my health was good, my dream trip involved a sail boat though. There's a clup that sails around the eastern united state. They go down the Mississippi River, East through the gulf, around the cape of Florida, up the Eastern seaboard, through some river up there that connects to the great lakes somehow, then the boat is trucked I think like 75 miles to put back in and head back down the Mississippi to where you started at.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the trip map. It'd be one helluva adventure.


----------



## patron

boxcar willie


----------



## patron

thats a great trip william
heres to soon

all i got from my dad when he passed
(when i was 10 maybe)
was his last name
and his dream
to sail around the world

why i became a woodworker
and learned to build boats

but in todays world
with rules and regs
and piracy worldwide

i figure it is easier to rent a sailboat
(like in the caribean)
and have your fun
then take it back
and go home

boats are a hole in the water
you throw your money in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love that song


----------



## patron

hey eddie

looks like we got the night shift again

what's your pleasure tonight

ping-pong
or a game of go fish


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

go fish .we can drink coffee while we play


----------



## patron

i just saw rex close by

let me get a cup

7's


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How close?


----------



## patron

hi roger

are you here to play

or just to be sure eddie and i don't cheat


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually David I just got up to puke and pee.
I'm gonna get a drink to settle my stomach, my head is stuck in the hissing syndrome right now that the meds cause. Got to do a BP check.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

@ 10am this morning I was sitting on a chair checking my email, next thing I know is Sandra waking me up at 6pm. What happened to my day?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi roger a good nap there maybe you needed it . david i want all your fours and roger look and make sure he has one* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger i know you will be glad when this is behind you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I figure a couple more days and I'll be coming out of it so I am aiming for the weekend. This one has been worse than usual, but the good thing is that it has to make you feel bad before it can make you better.


----------



## patron

this to shall pass

i took a nap too
but can't remember the times

i thought it was my 18 sobriety b'day 
but it is tomorrow the 2nd

go fish eddie
i only got 3 of em
not 4


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang , watch em Roger i thought for sure he had one


----------



## patron

let me have your jokers

i only have 2
i know you have some


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Carte


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a friend of mine went thur that treatment year before last he was glade whene it was over hes doing great now .i remember when he was going thur it it was ruff on him. where he worked they fired him sorry sons of bitches they were. the doctors made him get some teeth fixed before they would start took up money and got him thur wouldn't want to be in their shoes on judgement day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry go fish haha


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did you guys ever hear about the card game in the leper colony?

Well, one guy threw his hand in and another laughed so much, his head rolled off.


----------



## patron

i got into a game of poker years ago
and was really impressed with my hands
so bet big

lost my shirt
as i had bought a deck of penuchle cards
and didn't know they were totally different
from standard ones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i want your jacks and aces patron thanxs roger


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you know if someone reads this thred they are going to be sure we,re on something


----------



## patron

i'm still high
on my misspent youth

wonder if i'll ever come down


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guy are a mess LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, and it was after that same card game that the hooker decided to leave the leper colony as business was dropping off.


----------



## patron

must be why we all get along

everyone talks
everyone listens

to something else

i always wonder what the extras
in the background
in the movies
are talking and laughing about

i guess now we know


----------



## patron

i keep having connection problems reoccurring here

i am going to shut down
and let things rest for a while

have a good one guys

see you all tomorrow

goodnight


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ham and Marty ,going to be a good day coffee and a good ole biscuit, bacon , grits,eggs pan cakes and maple syrup every body gone. just because i was winning at go fish bad losers uall have a safe day


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to Let let, fifty cents
No phone, no pool pets
Ain't got no cigarettes

Ahh, but two hours of pushin' broom
buys an eight by twelvefour bit room
I'm a man of means by no means,
King of the Road.

Coffee is on and the fire is warm.

Last night was audition night for "Annie" for the little girls. Tonight is the adult audition. I was tired out just watching all the energy in those little girls.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and any other Stumoids who are awake.
Nice to hear you up and singing Ham, I got my coffee and the AC unit is humming away


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

*Croissant*

Ham, love that song. You can't tell, but I can actually sing quite well, when nobody is around to hear me!!!

Rex,
Sorry to hear this round has been a tough one. Hang in there, it is almost over!!! I can't wait to see another "Honey-Do" table/bench/counter!!! Lol.

Marty must be working already.


----------



## DIYaholic

My real world work is calling me. I'll see ya on the rebound. TTFN.


----------



## superdav721

Morning cruel world. Another day. 
We lost an officer yesterday, serving a warrant. He left a wife and 2 daughters. 
A Pearl police investigator and a child molestation suspect are dead following a shootout today at the Colony Park Apartments on South Pearson Road in Pearl.

Officer Mike Walter died after being shot in the head.

"This is our darkest day," Pearl Police Lt. Butch Townsend said.

The other officers injured in the shooting were Investigator Dave McCarley, who was shot in the hand and the leg, and Shaun Terwilliger, who received injuries to his forearm that were not gun-related.

McCarley's injuries are serious, but Townsend said he should make a full recovery with surgery.

Carnell Gaines Jr. fired on police around 11 a.m. when they arrived at his apartment to serve a search warrant. Gaines was found hiding in the bathroom and fired on the detectives, according to Townsend.

One of the officers returned fire, killing Gaines, according to authorities.

Gaines was wanted for sexual battery and molestation charges related to a child pornography case, according to officials.

Gaines, 30, had a 2002 conviction in Rankin County for possession of a controlled substance.

Police were looking for some kind of child pornography in the apartment.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all…
Not much time for LJ on the taxpayers dollar this morning but I knew you'd want the stats so here they are…

Hand Planes = 12,851 posts, averaging 32.8 posts per day (+ 0.1 since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,149 posts, averaging 54.8 posts per day (+ 0.4 since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,702 posts, or about 168 days (17 Oct 2012) (faster by 5 days since yesterday)

Have a wood day.


----------



## patron

morning all

woke at sunrise
coffee and zippaty-do-dah 
sung by the modernaires
(on the 40's music xm radio)

big uplift

sad to hear that dave
may the good lord bless all involved
and the grieving families

it burns me the way many strut and brag
about their 'superior' lifestyles and actions

then when caught
profess innocence and abuse
as their defense

we all know what we do in our hearts and lives
right or wrong

facing the truth is the only way of redeeming ourselves
not lashing out and hiding from them


----------



## StumpyNubs

New blog.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope they get their just due now two kids without a father and a mother alone by some idiot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning fellow Lumbernubs.
Sorry to hear that story SD, we are too soft on criminals, they should have a firing squad ready for them and their lawyers to mean business and not a game. There is too much leniency towards criminals, and little concern for their victims. We need the put that right.

Well, I am up after doing almost an all nighter, but the good news is that I am coming out of it and up on my feet and well on my way to recovering.

Hope everyone has a great, safe day, I'm going to do the same.
Anyone heard from Bags?


----------



## superdav721

Rex no word from Bags. They upped his meds and he was around a bit. Bit fuzzy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, sorry to hear that he may be down, nice guy. Let's all wish him the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Heard that on the Jackson news this morning SD so sad,well my dads on a plane headed back to the old country hope I see him again.He said he realy enjoyed his trip.


----------



## superdav721

I am glad you got some time with your dad Russel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* You should be able to build one of those Sandusky plow planes without any problem. In fact, build 2 and send me one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Did someone mention trains last night or was I dreaming???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* Sorry to hear about your plane crash on a frog strewn shore. I hope you are resurrected as a woodworker so that you won't have to give up your tools…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I'll meet you in Chicago and roll through the Appalachia mountains and New England with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* I didn't get up early this morning to be in early so I didn't have time to sit around and have coffee and donuts, or muffins, whatever was being served. I just grabbed a cup to go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*T-Rex,* There has been complaints from the other members of this organization that you have been goofing off in the past few days and not pulling your weight in posts. Do you have anything to say in your defense???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Box* glad to see your head aches gone back to your mess **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

T-Rex and patron** have gone to a the hooker leper colony to help out they said there business was dropping off.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, yes my comment - Bollocks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *went to lowes and told the girl at the cashier the leper colony joke she just didnt think it was as funny as i did asked me move along


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

While I was at the hospital last week for treatment, I overheard some medical staff discussing the Thalidomide crisis years ago where babies were being born deformed, some badly.
A doctor was relating an account of one particular child that the medical profession had visited to acess the deformaties and perhaps find solutions for rehab in the following years.
They arrived at the residence of a small child named Randy, who had been born deformed after his mother took Thalidomide. Upon entry they first of all interviewed the mother and discussed deformations Randy had been born with. After a while, they asked to see Randy to evaluate him and see how he could be helped in later life. The mother agreed and showed the group into the kicthen where Randy was sitting on the kitchen table.
My God they exclaimed, this is the worst case of deformation we have ever seen. On the table was a huge eye blinking away at them. Is this the full extent of his deformations they asked. Well no, his mother added, the poor bugger is blind.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to love those Brit jokes and wind-ups.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

At first i thought you were going for a rib at DIY


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but then hes pretty witty too and types so i knew it couldn't be him* *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Brit humor, a lot of times starts with a believable wind-up, and then you are dropped off a cliff with the punch line. I love this type of humor, and because I use it a lot, people never know when I am serious or joking--keeps them on their toes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I used Randy as the stooge


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Being as you are English, I would assume you are referring to Bollocks as a noun to mean nonsense and not the Anglo-Saxon origin, meaning your BOYS


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I'm going to have to educate you.
Let's say there is some nauseating individual who is "full of it" 
He could be asked if he thought he was the Dog's Bollocks: Definition, dogs love their balls so much (bollocks) that they lick then all the time. Understood?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my dog is a bollock my neighbor said he wish he could do that but told him he might bite him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

here he is


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
It's a shame the fate of the officers came by way of a deviant psycho. I feel no lose for the dead deviant, his family YES, him NO!!! I hope the officers family can find some peace.

DY,
I still say the "Intercept Data" is corrupt. Does pine mulch count towards a wood day???

Howdy,
Patron, Stumpy & Eddie

Rex,
Glad to hear you are coming around! Also, I (eye) resemble that remark!!!

Hydro,
A good visit with family is a GREAT thing. I'm going to Long Island to visit family this weekend. Yea, 7.5 hours of driving (one way), YIPEE!!!

Marty,
If you visit New England, you & Super will have to stop in for a visit.

I only worked 1/2 a day today. 7:15am till 7:15pm, that's half a day RIGHT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, where is William, Ham & Bags???


----------



## patron

i saw baggins zip through here
earlier
thought he would drop in

i guess not

yes randy
sun up till sundown
is a half day
but since you ate lunch
and took some breaks
we must dock you half the wages


----------



## DIYaholic

15 minute lunch & 3- 5 minute breaks!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what I said Rex, Your boys…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, you're nuts.


----------



## superdav721

Box are ya back?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to step out for a 3 hour break. Had to make a run to the ER for my Granddaughter. 102* Fever and ear infection. She's back home now


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well Rex, You can call them that too I reckon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too many squirrels up this way to be calling them nuts…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, you often see men playing pocket billiards, and sometimes women too, with a borrowed cue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Throwing down a quick salad and a slice of pizza and I'm off to bed…..


----------



## superdav721

A farmer was sitting in the neighborhood bar getting drunk.

A man came in and asked the farmer, "Hey, why are you sitting here on this beautiful day, getting drunk?"

The farmer shook his head and replied, "Some things you just can't explain."

"So what happened that's so horrible?" the man asked as he sat down next to the farmer.

"Well," the farmer said, "today I was sitting by my cow, milking her. Just as I got the bucket full, she lifted her left leg and kicked over the bucket."

"Okay," said the man, "but that's not so bad."

"Some things you just can't explain," the farmer replied.

"So what happened then?" the man asked.

The farmer said, "I took her left leg and tied it to the post on the left."

"And then?"

"Well, I sat back down and continued to milk her. Just as I got the bucket full, she took her right leg and kicked over the bucket."

The man laughed and said, "Again?"

The farmer replied, "Some things you just can't explain."

"So, what did you do then?" the man asked.

"I took her right leg this time and tied it to the post on the right."

"And then?"

"Well, I sat back down and began milking her again. Just as I got the bucket full, the stupid cow knocked over the bucket with her tail."

"Hmmm," the man said and nodded his head.

"Some things you just can't explain," the farmer said.

"So, what did you do?" the man asked.

"Well," the farmer said, "I didn't have anymore rope, so I took off my belt and tied her tail to the rafter. In that moment, my pants fell down and my wife walked in …

Some things you just can't explain."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm not sure if she got something cold to drink, but Papaw sure did* *


----------



## boxcarmarty

And now that it is gone, I'm off of here…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

me to movie time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What is this thing called love?
What, is this thing called love?
What is this thing called, love?
commas rule.


----------



## DIYaholic

Comma, comma, comma, comma, comma, chameleon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm left here all alone. Apparently, the evening shift is over, time for a shift change. I leave now and am handing over the keys to the night shift.

Good night all evening folks, pleasant dreams.

Night shift, keep it interesting.

I hope the morning shift has/had a good nights sleep.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

night all here too

off to colorado early

back in a couple of days

enjoy
and get to the shop
as you can


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well after last nights near all nighter, I can hardly keep my eyes open, so I'll be drifting off soon. Just loaded up with plils and hopefully get a full night's sleep. I have to get up early in the morning - trash day!!!
Hope all our less fortunate pain sufferers are ok and on the mend - miss you guys.
Box has his coffee maker loaded with Choc full o' nuts for the morning.
Glad you and Dad had a great time Hydro.
Patron's off to Colorado in a box car reliving his hobo days.
Eddie is drunk.
DIY has come out of his comma and now has a period.
SD went to the movies to see History of the World Part 1 again.
Stumpy is babbling again things he thinks about, but never admits.
Ham eventually sang himself to sleep with the song "King of the Pavement" 
....and DY (our employee) put in a full day's work, so we got our money's worth today.

For all you testosterone addicts, I hope you will rise early in the morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is four in the morning at the Stumpy Saloon.
All is quiet.
As I ease my way through the halls of Lumberjocks all I can see is the occasional glimmer of light through the windows. 
Each time I see a surprising new sight.
There's elves making gifts for next Christmas.
There's a bunny still passed out from Easter. 
There was also some fella over there in a green suit, with a half drank glass of green beer mumbling something about calling him a cab to the end of the rainbow.
I wonder what kind of weird place this is to be seeing these strange sights this time of morn.

As I exit though, I breathe the fresh spring air. 
I see visions of new projects on the horizon. 
I think of good times to be had back inside with old friend.
I also consider the possibilities of new freinds. 
Then it all comes together.

All is not bad in the world when I can type up this amount of bull******************** this time of morning and someone will read it and at least be happy I'm alive.

*GOOD MORNING FELLOW LUMBERJOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dust Collectors.

Rex, William, Those are some powerful readings…..

patron, Have a safe trip…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you're eating a doughnut hole, are you really eating anything???


----------



## HamS

Morning gentlemen,

There has been two evenings of auditions for "Annie". The first night was listening and herdings 36 little girls, most of them firmly convinced (because their mothers convinced them) that they are the next incarnation of Shirley Temple in a modern sense any way. Last night was the adults and they are not nearly as bad as the kids. I had to kind of manage the auditions because the producer was out of town.

I did manage to get a coat of paint on the curtain hanging box. I have a round of call back auditions Saturday morning. I really need to get a bit of shoptime to even the keel of my life.

Havea great day guys.


----------



## superdav721

wow!
Yall sum strange fellas
Morning


----------



## patron

coffee : 5 30 am

woke at 2 am ; no go , back to bed

call from friend about place to stay ok at 4 pm wed
to late to call motel reservations and cancel
(friend set it all up 5 days ago but forgot to call me back)
his wife didn't call me cause she didn't know i can't call out
left motel as i don't know if nephew is going to be there
and need motel room (he never wrote me back)
he is a (apply appropriate honorific here)
a teacher at the scientology center in phoenix
(i don't know if tom will let him go to his mothers services)
he could be chained to a wall or locked in a closet

niece should be there has her own place to stay
(nobody has e-address they use phones)
i can't call

got a note from LJ's this morning
about my address change login
but it didn't work
so back to the wormhole so i can talk at all here

think i'll have some more coffee and let things happen as they will

dawn here looks nice out
yesterday was my 18th sober b'day
glad i have a life still and a paid place to live
some friends and can still dream

i look out the window wondering where the mayan set designers are
for their big day coming soon
but haven't seen them or northbound geese yet either

when my brother and sister passed
i felt very depressed as from early on 
my purpose was to save them from the nightmare at home

5 days ago i asked myself
if my life had any purpose now

the answer is yes
i will live for myself
this is a gift from them to me

well i guess i better start packing a bag
underwear and pills

thank you for my life today Lord

watch over my friends and loved ones


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Totting trash out in between coffee breaks.
It is very difficult to keep ourselves focused on what we do have instead of what we don't have. Take what you have got and run with it instead of mourning over things that are no more. Each and everyone of us have the same quandary, the only difference is the magnitude and type of negative issue.
Every day is an adventure, use the tools you do have to accomplish something even if it is minute, don't waste time.

I am good enough today to venture out and make a start on a myriad of backed up things that have piled up, so let's see what a dent I can make today.
I hope everyone has a positive day, be safe and know that your LJ buddies are always around to give you a lift.
Enjoy today.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning nubers! At least for another hour. Another full day ahead so real quick here are the stats:

Hand Planes = 12,905 posts, averaging 32.8 posts per day (+ 0.1 since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,208 posts, averaging 54.8 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,697 posts, about 168 days (18 Oct 2012) (a lost of 1 day)


----------



## DamnYankee

This afternoon by 10 year old has ensured I have her scheduled for the building of her tree house. She has assured my wife that she (my daughter) will supervise me very closely.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good afternoon all you nubers

*yank* good luck on the tree house that sounds like a fun time with your girl ,a memory that she'll have for ever of you

*william* i stopped off at the Stumpy Saloon it was quite had a few it was a strange bunch in there .got love that green beer.

**patron* * have a safe keeping you in my prayers and happy birthday one day at a time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* donnut hole dont count


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* my friend glad your haveing a better day praying you have a beautiful day and shop time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* nobody showed up for the nite shift we were all out at the Stumpy Saloon man those elfs can drink


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes * dave* we are a strange lot but we all got each other and despite our own selfs we seem to make it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* good luck with those auditions going to be fun and remember a happy wife give you a happy life


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is the world we live in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope *bags* is ok havent heard from him ,hes been on a bad road as of late i pray for him a better road . last time i heard from him he had gotten in the mail some new planes going to the shop.been awhile thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to go play in the hall ways of LJs everybody must be building a jig for the contest .try as you may i got this one in a bag* *


----------



## ssnvet

help me out here please guys…..

I've dropped in on this thread a couple times and it appears to be the ecclectic parking lot for misc. and assundry ramblings for some and a day to day blog of life in general to others.

Am I interpreting this correclty?

Patron… God bless you and give you strength… Congrats. on your 18th…

Superdave…. I guess dairy farming isn't all it cracked up to be :^O

DIY….. they come and go!

as form me…. bored at work as usual…. waiting for Solid Works to run import diagnostics on a file supplied for our use by a customer…. only 213 faulty faces and 487 gaps between faces….. 11 min. to open the file… lost track of how long it took to run the import diag. .... now I'm waiting to see if Auto-Heal can clean this up… if I boot another app I'll probably crash my PC, so here I am.


----------



## ssnvet

SW just crashed :^(

I try to tell these people not to send me 80 MB filles….

Take 2


----------



## patron

you called about right vet
thanks for the blessing
back at ya
welcome to here

i'm in the motel in durango
kids evidently running around
no way to contact them

so i will just wait

the lady that my niece is staying at
is working
but will let them know i'm here

the wifi here is like warp drive
i thought satellite was to be the fastest
but i was wrong on that
no wonder some can post videos
they stream like TV


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* patron* looks like you made it
hay *vet* just hanging out on the parking lot


----------



## patron

hi eddie

just sitting waiting

how are you today


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just hanging around the parking lot doing some wood staining


----------



## DIYaholic

My workweek is OVER!!!! To late to head to Long Islane. I'll leave at 6:30-7:00 tomorrow morning. Guess I'll be drinkin' some brewskies tonight. Yipee!!!

I must run a few errands, bank & such, so I'll check in later.

ssvet,
Yes, we hang out on this thread and shoot the $H!T. It keeps us from disturbing the rest of LJs & keeps Stumpy's thread opener at the top of the pulse. We even occasionally talk *Wood Working*.

I gotta go. Catch ya later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOOD


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good afternoon wood chips. Enjoying the 80* sunny days by running around topless. Just got home and thought I would check in before running into town…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Vet,* Welcome to Stumpy's Place. Don't forget to check your sanity at the door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* The holes don't seem very filling…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* Glad to hear you made it OK…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* There is a fine line between strange and normal. Some of us are just stranger then others. Right Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Glad to see you and your boys are making a positive effort today. Don't forget to post some pictures later. I'm kinda interested in seeing what an effort looks like…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna head to town now and put some wind in my hair. Then stop when I get there and have it cut off…..


----------



## patron

i picked up a lady hitchhiking along the way
she had some groceries
and lived down some dirt road
a couple of miles

she politely asked me
where i was going
told her i was going to 
bury my sister
with family in durango

i was smoking 
and she started coughing
i went to put mine out

she said she was coughing 
because she needed a cigaret
so i gave her one
and said i would take her to her house

settled in she said 
thats nice you are going to be with family
and marry your sister

i said 'well you know how it is today'

'after i got tired of the gay thing
i thought i'd just marry my sister'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Marty









this is me back in the 80s lived off donut holes now 60 lbs later the donut holes finnaly caught up to me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *patron* looks like you had a safe trip, her hearing is as bad as mine is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *vet* we talk about nothing and argue about any thing .


----------



## patron

well she did speak with a slight drawl

sounded like it was a pretty normal thing to her

i didn't ask where she was from
figured one of you guys might know


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i knew it i knew it my sister i mean my x-wife shes in Colorado she always been to easy of a pick up


----------



## StumpyNubs

*ssnvet*- I suppose your characterization is fair. Wanna join us? It's a nice thread!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here. Where are YOU???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Update.
*An important announcement will be made soon*.
Make sure you don't miss this epic event.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Which one are you, the cowboy or the hamburger???


----------



## DIYaholic

Could Eddie be the CLOWN???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats me 60 lbs ago. i managed to save some of my pictures but lost a lot moving around so much this bull here was named funeral wagon i look good there a few second later not so good he knocked me out cold broke 3 ribs and crushed one ankle. and put one of the clowns in the hospital. the other clown isnt in the picture but the two of them saved my life that day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex what is it .what event


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shave and a haircut!
*TWO BITS!*


----------



## superdav721

SSNVET welcome.
I have to support SW for 20,000 kids. Its part of our curriculum. For what they do they could use the free stuff on the web instead of what my county is paying for what we call solid dont work.
Rex what ya got. 
David be safe out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, My cousin rode some hamburger for a few years…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I ate a Cheeseburger at Jack in the Box once.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ate there one time Rex, but only cuz my Daughter worked there and she bought me dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Did you make an effort today???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Box


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Marty don't know what an effort is. He needs pictures (he don't read either)!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty do you have any hair left?
EDIT 
fixed
opps


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. Ant Hair? You cooking again tonight?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William can make an effort now that he has that pantograph…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope Marty isn't insulted by my last post. Then again, since he don't read, he won't know I dissed him!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have my own hair…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's ANT hair???


----------



## superdav721

No Rex we had meatloaf ;(
with hot sauce
lots of hot sauce


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. Pretty short


----------



## boxcarmarty

I want to know what an effort looks like…..


----------



## superdav721

Check back in a bit
Gata go do something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I look as good as my picture…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't see no hair!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta go do something too. Gotta go to bed…..

Night All…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD.Most ants do a comb over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Marty. Have fun working tomorrow. I have a 4 day weekend!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. Gotta love those gov jobs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ant hair whats he cooking


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hillburgers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

latter Marty have a good one


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not government. Tomorrow, my mother gets results from medical tests. She has a small mass in her lung. Then after results, her annual Kentucky Derby party on Saturday. I'm driving seven hours to Long Island in the morning and drive back to Vermont on Monday.


----------



## DIYaholic

I vote for chocolate covered ants.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now Box it out of the way, I am stupefied to announce that tomorrow I will be posting a completed project which took me all day.It is only a small project and not complicated, but it is a project.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hillburgers, Rex yall are a mess.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

chocolate covered ants, *Rex* give us the low down DIY AND ME WANT SAY A WORD


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Is it bigger than a bread box???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, if the bread is a French Baguette, then yes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DANG wish i knew what a french baguette was ,any thing like a bardelo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Did you use "fine joinery" or biscuits?


> Get it, baguette & biscuit


? I make my self laugh, usually when I look in the mirror, though!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, a poor boy


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, if wit were sh*t, you would be constipated


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You really shouldn't call Eddie a poor boy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I am full of it. Need any?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know * Rex* but i'm learning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like my poor boy with fries and gravy


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you had the chance to be productive in the shop. I can't wait to see your project post. I'm sure it will be a fine project & a great post.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they say mustard greens is good for constipation


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY and all, I have to take some pics of it and do a write up before I post. I also have another project that I am hoping to get finished at the weekend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i liked your last project.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What was my last project Eddie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was the pen r something you made with the lath but i t was the most i laughed in a while


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Eddie, that was fun, but i did and "almost" finished projects at the end of last year - a Flower Cart. Today I also started to get that finished off too, I took the wheels off to put the bearings in.


----------



## superdav721

Ant soup is ready. Any body want some?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ant soup , i dun no SD did you get all the hair off em


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry SD, I'll have to pass. I do like a soup and salad thought, I guess Ant Soup would go quite well with Sandra's Roach and Dandelion quiche.
I was going to see what was for supper, but it's sheep's eyeballs casserole, so supper will be seeing me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was really craving stew!

I need to get some sleep, before I travel tomorrow. I have to drive seven hours without a car stereo. Just me & my thoughts. That'll be a very lonely thought!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* im glad to hear your feeling at least well enought to have some shop time i know you been wanting that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, you be safe on your travel. Pity though, if someone offered you a penny for your thoughts you could be rich, but I guess you'll just stay broke.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i pray you have a safe trip *DIY* and that your mamas test are good .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I second what Eddie says DIY. Hope all comes out well and you take care, we will be thinking of you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and get some pics of the party


----------



## superdav721

Randy be safe and I hope your mom is well.
Now have you ever heard of an ipod?
A dollar store cd player?


----------



## DIYaholic

The trip will not be fun, scattered thunderstorms the whole day. I hate driving in a driving rain, especially on the idiotstate, err the interstate!!!

At her last party, everyone was playing beer pong. I hope there are pictures that can be made public!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have been finishing a table i put some stain on it and top it over with some gloss wipe on ploy but its not a real shine to it. do i need to maybe put a coat of wax on it to get a higher shine


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I have considered it many times. However, as a procratinator, I will have to get one when I get back, maybe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, before today turns into tomorrow, I must turn in. I shall make way for the night shift to take over.

I shall have my smartphone & laptop, so I'll be lurking, if not also posting. I'll see ya when I see ya!!!

Nytol.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

or do i need to wait a day and put another coat of poly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

STUMPYS BAR AND GRILL is now open come on in rest a spell ,relax and watch the glue dry and the saw dust to settle.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been quit here tonite .well i got to go do some more sanding tring to finish up on this cart/table.

good morning you early nuber birds* Ham* and* Marty* .coffee on and donut hole are good special the chocolet covered ones hace a safe and fruitful day


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning eddie*. I'm switching up this morning. I'm thinking sausage egg and cheese biscuit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Ain't you got that radio fixed yet? Maybe if you talk to William, he could build you one out of wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* It's tomorrow now. Lets see some pics…..


----------



## HamS

Morning guys and SSNVet welcome. It is taking me longer to get throught he posts in the morning. Maybe I should read some before I go to bed, but I have been beat.

Yesterday the weather was beautiful so I was outside working. I reduced the size of the brush to shred significantly and got the first tilling of the windbreak extension completed. I will be working in the garage this weekend, but it is also concert weekend so it will be broken up. Miss J plays viola in the local community orchestra and I am on the orchestra's board. They have four concerts a year, and the concerts are on Sunday afternoon. There is a rehearsal on Sat as well. The volunteers and students rehearse five or six weeks for each concert and then on the Sat before the concert the pros join them. There has to be one professional (that really means good) player from each section to guide the amatuers. That player is usually paid. Miss J is the pro for the violist, but she is won't take money for it. I gave up a long time ago trying to figure out whay she does what she does. Anyway, my job is to help with all the arrangements.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Ham.
Morning all.
All you guys on the road. Pay attention, we will see you on the flipside.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted inmates.
My first coffee is taking effect and I am gradually on re-entry. Well I will post the project today, but I have to take pics and do the wrte up, which will take time, so I imagine I'll be able to post it later today.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

After 80 comments in a couple hours, *Eddie *comes in and says it's been "quit". I assume he meant "quiet", and I also assume he is nuts. 

Since *DIY *has a four day weekend, I have decided to take a FIVE day weekend. Because I've earned it… my friend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey all nuber
**Rex * really want to see , anticipation got to love this speellll check 

*Marty* if you stop and pick up a sausage egg and cheese biscuit dont say any think to any body may end up in jail 

*Stumpy*i'm not nuts just a little cracked yea a cracked nut.what i meant noboby showed up for third shift


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* get some pics of the concert ,love orchestras , they use to send me up to Boston from time to time and i would go see theirs.get all dressed up really was fun . other delegates that were there asked why dose a ******************** ass want to go see a orchestra for aint it boring .took a couple with me once they were amazed at how a live the music was .Tell Miss J she has heart for the time she donates a class act


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* where you at building that radio for* DIY *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Patron* you been missed on the third shift couldn't find a replacement every one works the day shift under the *Stumpys Nubs *union contract page 6748229, chapter 9876108, article 1299999 section 23589898 paragraph 10240987 line 406347 it states very clearly that not reporting to your assigned duty will be cause for disciplinary action.you may lose all use of the shop saws. yall be safe on the road


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* got another plane a #3 stanley may have gave to much got it off ebay 25 bucks and 15 shipping forgot i had bid on it days ago .still waiting on my work sharp 3000 to come in.been playing with the ones i have and am kinda getting the hang of it


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Ok who orderd this hot weather!!!!!! Im trying to get my slab formed but dang its hot!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Russel* not me its to hot down here too.to hot to be building fomes drink pleanty of water and take lots of breaks


----------



## superdav721

I am sweating buckets. Almost time to get off. And my wife is on the war path. I am going home to dig a large hole.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a comfortable 76*, Got the top down on the Mustang and waiting for the rain to come in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Got the biscuits out of the freezer. The dog said something to me about it, but I was able to take him without to much trouble…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*T-Rex,* It's after 7pm (EST) and we are still waiting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No work tomorrow. The auction is on as planned…..

*Stumpy,* Still got you down for a $20 wig…..

*Dave,* You're looking for a vase….. (Dang, I can't read my writing) Put a dozen roses in that vase and calm the Mrs. right down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham, *You're gonna have to start getting up earlier. I keep talking to myself and the neighbors will put me in a padded room. Of course eddie's shadows are still lurking around in the vicinity somewhere, but I'm not sure which one of them is the good guy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry about the heat *Hydro,* I had to crank it up a bit in order to take the chill off up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* Sorry to hear about the reprimand. You gotta keep an eye on that night watchman, If he don't rat you out, his shadow will…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box Having problems with Photobucket upload. Working on it


----------



## superdav721

Marty, I took her for steak, that was a plan I wanted steak to. We had a nice ride. Now I got 20 auger bits soaking in my electrolysis bucket. As soon as she goes to bed I will be cleaning bits.


----------



## superdav721

Todays high was 90 felt like a 100.
I need to check on William.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Man alive I got way to hot today feeling rough,if this is any indication how summer is going to be Im going to stay in the air conditioning!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Throw that photobucket away and and use your img button


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, *Just talked to William, He'll be on shortly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raise your hand if you have an air conditioned shop???


----------



## DIYaholic

I arrived


Code:


 my destination safe & sound, as sound as I can be. Got a late start, left

 9:30am. Arrived 7 hours later @ 4:30pm. Only stopped once. Watching my NY Met's on the TV and occasionally talking to the relatives.
Time to start preparing for "The" Kentucky Derby party!!! Where's the mint?

TTFN.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Hydro,* I just fixed a frozen margarita in your behalf. I hope it helps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* I've already started. Keep me posted on how I'm doin'.....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's up there now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening ladies. 
I just posted the finished jewelry cabinet for you few that wanted to see it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My project post http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65486


----------



## superdav721

OK guys its off o the shop to stop rust, back in a bit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do ya'll ever see kids these days that you just want to slap?

Well, I was in a store today and seen a little girl of maybe seven or eight years old. There's no way in hell she was any older than that. She had on high heels, a low cut white blouse and a white mini skirt.
The skirt was so mini that I can tell you for a fact that she also was not wearing any panties.

Ok, so now my question is,
Do ya'll ever see parents you just want to slap???


----------



## superdav721

Yep, my wife is the secretary for our alternative school. 
How about the parent that comes drunk and or high to pick up his kid?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I learn more and more every day that, while not ALWAYS the case, most times, when you see a messed up kid, look no further than their parents.


----------



## superdav721

9 times out of 10 it is the upbringing at home.


----------



## DIYaholic

...but you need a license to fish!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy good to see you made it.


----------



## superdav721

Check out what Roger has been up to


----------



## DIYaholic

hey all,
Rex,
nice project.

Phone posting is a PIA!!! I'll just be lurking…..........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I feel sorry for your wife Super. I'm sure she sees a lot.

Also today, my daughter had a job interview at the movie theater. I had to drop her off. Since it's at the mall though I figured I'd walk a short ways through the mall while waiting instead of leaving and coming back.
That was the first time I've stepped foot in a mall in over twenty years and it scared the living hell out of me what some of those kids (young adults supposedly) consider appropriate public behavior.

I almost feel like I need to get my daughter a conceal carry permit if she gets the job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't feel bad DIY.
I can't even post on my phone.
If you want to contact me on a phone you have to call or text me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm with you William, I quit going to the mall years ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better call it a night. Gotta go put new tires on the truck in the morning before going to the auction…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If my daughter hadn't had the interview Marty, I could have went at least another twenty years without going near one.
I didn't care for malls when I was young.
The only time I went was when a girlfriend wanted to go.
That was before I got old enough and smart enough to never go shopping with a female.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Buy something to work wood with Marty.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Cellulose
Lurking….....


----------



## DIYaholic

How can I properly LURK, when nobody is here???

Nytol…......
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I must be the first one up this morning, ah well the coffee is on got to beat the heat and get this slab ready to pour!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Some day I will get time to build my door


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Hydro.
I've been "up" for about two hours now. 
Got tired of trying to sleep and finally decided to see what was going on here.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning William Im trying to pour a 34×12 slab on the back of my house,but yesterday I got so hot by 2.30 I had to quit


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Im almost there got one more footing to dig then plastic and metal!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, getting hot early this year.
I cut my grass yesterday.
I had to do it in spell. Not because of the heat, but because of pain issues lately.
Anyway, just sitting out there waiting until I was able to get up and take another run at it, I wound up having to get some Gatorade. I only drink that crap when I feel I'm getting too hot. 
I had started feeling a tad sick at my stomach from the heat.

Also, I've already pulled the big fans out of the back room of the shop this year. 
I had an episode last year where I passed out in the shop and laid in the shop floor for several hours before my wife found me. I'm determined to NOT allow that to happen again this year.

Be careful out there.
The hottest isn't here yet, but that heat can sneak up on you.

I'd like to give special warning to guys like Rex for example.
I'm sure he already knows. 
Part of my problem though is my medications. With some medications and health issues, you're even more prone to heat exhaustion and even heat stroke.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I still have a kitchen remodel to finish in my house. I should have already finished it. I've been putting it off though so that I'll have something to tide me over when the heat gets too bad in the shop. I can bring tools over and work in the house on the kitchen remodel under the luxury of the air conditioning.

You guys that have air conditioned shop…..
Bite me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is going to be a bad day.
I have promised to carry the kids to the Home Depot Kid's Workshop this morning.
I will carry them. I never break a promise to them.
However, I've already started off with a bad day and my meds are messing with my head. They do that sometimes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of meds messing with my head, HYDRO, I can't remember. Remind me what you're building again. I remember something about a deck. What exactly are you building now though with concrete footings.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning william, hydro and any other inmate awake.
Yes it has sure got hot quickly this year and as William points out, I have special instructions for hot weather due to my treatments and meds. I have wear a hat, sunglasses and keep my skin shaded because I have lost my hair and my skin thickness is less. I cannot get dehydrated, so I carry a big mug of iced tea or crystal light with me all the time.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

William its a back porch and addition to my bedroom(between the deck and my house)Did the deck first just so my dad could help


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sounds like some major home improvements.
Maybe you should do a blog about it so many others on Lumberjocks could see your progress.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.
I figured you had some of the same issues and I with the heat.
When the warnings on medicines or warning from the doctors say to not get overheated, they mean it.

Up until the last couple of years, I didn't heed those warnings as well as I should.
I worked most of my life in extremely hot conditions and thought I could handle the heat. Then I passed out from it. It isn't just the initial shock of passing out from the heat. That happening can and will put you out of commision for several days to weeks. It's a bad thing to happen to a fella.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know how it is William, I was always a gung-ho type too, so when something reduces you to a mere shadow of yourself it is a triple whammy. Now I HAVE to follow the doctor's orders, meds reduce my immune system, I can't have a wound …... the lis goes on, it's almost like I need to be wrapped in cotton wool. A loot of people don't understand this, nor did I.
It is indded a real big come down from being gung-ho.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I'm going to the mall today with the missus. I hate people, so it is always a challenge to walk around one of those places. I do enjoy slapping children, though. If I see one unattended I may take a swing or two. But last time that landed me in a heap of trouble with a mall cop, so I have to be careful. Not that I didn't like the ankle bracelet they gave me, but it chafes in the shower.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope your wife gets you a new shirt at the Mall Stumpy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Stumpies….

Welcome SSNVet.

Yesterday was a bit busy (to say the least). Had to have a "come to Jesus" meeting with one of my sergeants about being lazy. Issue is resolved, at least so far.


----------



## DamnYankee

I know I don't normally provide the stats on weekends, but since I failed to do so yesterday….

Hand Planes = 13,025 posts, averaging 33 posts per day (+0.1 since Thursday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,384 posts, averaging 55.2 posts per day (+0.4 since Thursday)
Intercept = 3,641, or about 164 days (~15 Oct 12)(faster by 2 days since Thrusday)


----------



## DIYaholic

Getting ready for the "Derby" party. Beers to ice, tables & chairs need placing, setup the bar. My favorite part of setting up a bar is the "quality control", need to sample the hooch & beers, can't serve inferior products to the guests!!! Of course the food buffet also needs to be set up, more "quality control", dang!!!

I hope everyone has a productive & safe wood day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

News Flash:
Stumpy is thinking of changing his *"What Stumpy Thinks About…...etc"* blog title to *"What Goes Through Stumpy's Mind"*
There's a great answer to that…....*Everything* goes through his mind because there's nothing to stop it.

Just hope he got a new shirt at the Mall today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, it's Saturday. Wake up. Remember you were going to get out of bed today for your annual bath.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stay tuned for an important auction announcement…..*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

.....SOLD to the gent in the red dress???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I wore my green dress today with my brown shoes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of these days I'm gonna fix my camera issue. Taking pictures with my phone and emailing them to myself is getting to be a pain in my @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Besides, The quality isn't that great…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

To start off with. The stack of lumber that I went for was not available. Here is the pic.









I talked to Curtis (one of the auctioneers) when I seen that it wasn't there. He said it was all oak, stickered and stacked. They were suppose to sell half of it but the owners then pulled it from the sale this past week.

The Super deal of the day was a work bench that came out of a school woodshop. The top is solid wood that measures 54 1/2 X 64 X 2 1/4 inches thick. The top was mounted on school lockers for a base, with a wood vice mounted on each corner.









The 4 vices are made by Brodhead Garrett for school specialty equiptment. The B/G 500-V wood vices are complete and are in great shape. New ones list for $154.99ea.









I paid a grand total of….............................................Wait for it…...........................$5


----------



## boxcarmarty

The next item is a draw knife for $2


----------



## boxcarmarty

Please hold your applause till the end so we can get through this…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next item up is a froe for a whopping $8


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then we have a misc. lot that consists of:

9" hand plane. Not sure of the make untill I get it cleaned up, but it has a Belmont knife in it.

7" hand plane. Again not sure til I clean it up.

coping saw

Stanley marking gauge

14" caliper

and an old garden hoe head

These items was bought for $14


----------



## boxcarmarty

Other misc. item that were collected amongst this mess of stuff is:

miter saw

parts to an old coffee grinder

snap press

brass shoe

caning funnel

shoe anvil


----------



## boxcarmarty

And the final item is a park bench for $9. I'll be putting new slats on this…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Run that by us again Box, I blinked


----------



## patron

howdy guys

ceremonies went well her
and all is on the upswing again

here at the public library 
waiting for the next phase
while my nephew and niece
are out hiking the trails here
bonding again
after 14 years apart

then tomorrow to the airport
for my nephew going home to pheonix
and niece marcia 
will follow me back home in her rental
for 3 days visit with me
before she comes back here
to return to california via denver airplane too

many good things have been resolved

thanks all for your kind words
and encouragements

be safe
live large


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron, *Glad things are going well. Have a safe trip back home…..


----------



## patron

jesus just came by here
and asked for a cigaret
which i gave him
and we talked for a bit

then he asked for a dollar
to take the bus to 'wally world'

i had two in my pocket
and as my sister had taught me years ago
i gave him one and kept one for myself

he blessed me
and went on to find another


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice score!

Patron,
Glad things are working out. Have a safe return & a good visit with your niece.

The PARTY has started & guests are arriving. Time to crack open a "Cold One", as I've earned it!!!
Gotta go make some Mint Juleps!!! TTFN.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey all nubers 
been at a friend camp down on bayou Darbone didnt catch many fish but seen a mess of water moskcans .

*Marty* i bet you are grinning what a great deal on those items man that saturday work money sure paid off glad you had this weekead off have a cold one u deserve it

*Rex* great post laughed a lot and great jig and *grads on the top 3*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William * that jewelry box will keep you out of the dog house for a long time it was beautiful and *grads on the top 3*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* i pray for a safe return for you both glad to hear of the resolves i know thats a load lifted; i saw that same jesus down town here he sure is getting around asked for a joint and 5 bucks told him i didnt have any money gave him a joint he blessed me than went to find the 5


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* your proable seeing double by now have a great time and enjoy yourself you deserve it my friend hope all test were good .after the 12th Mint Juleps it want matter who wins the derby.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* what it that by the shoe anvil ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since *Rex *told me I should, I got 2 new shirts at the Haggar outlet today. Man, I'm already shopping at old men stores…

*Hey Marty-* how much for one of those vices to go along with my froe?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I'm sure the shirts will score well with video ratings, it will make you look successful.

Boy, did you see that my project got into the top 3? After that, the state of the economy is understandable.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy. Searching my diary, I find I have just a few dates free to do a guest spot in your video, but you will have to decide on a date soon as I am being inundated with many other guest appearance requests.
Talk to my people soon.
..........It's good to be in the top 3


----------



## StumpyNubs

Fly out and I'll put you on. You can take me out to dinner.

Of course I don't allow visitors to the workshop, but I can film you standing out in the snow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Those new shirts will give you that Haggard Look.

Can I pee in the snow?


----------



## superdav721

Nice catch Marty. Very nice.
David I am happy for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Derby day party is over. We are now celebrating Cinco de Mayo. Like I need a reason to drink!!!
I'll check out everyone's projects later, but congrats on the badges!!!

No beer pong, perhaps a game of quarters or caps are on hand. Mint Juleps are now passe & Margaritas are now the drink of choice!!! Maybe even some Ta-kill-ya shooters!!!
TTFN.


----------



## superdav721

You have not had fun till you have given your 2 year old grandson jalapeno potato chips. He kept coming back for more till he started sticking his tongue out and slapping it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

365 Reasons To Party

January 1 - New Year's Day (as if you needed an excuse to party.) 
January 2 - Maui International Surf Championships begin. 
January 3 - Super Soakers appear on the market, 1991. 
January 4 - The blender is invented, 1910. 
January 5 - Tony Ferko sets a world record by juggling 7 ping pong balls with his mouth, 1987. 
January 6 - The dorm room refrigerator is invented, 1956. 
January 7 - The first ant farm is sold in America, 1958. 
January 8 - Elvis Presley's birthday. 
January 9 - Richard Nixon's birthday, 1913. 
January 10 - In 1984, Wendy's spokesperson Clara Peller first asks, "Where's the beef?" 
January 11 - Annual Snow Shovel Riding Contest, Ambridge, PA. 
January 12 - The first Super Bowl occurs, 1967. 
January 13 - Benedict Arnold's birthday, 
January 14 - The Simpsons premiers, 1990. 
January 15 - Chuck Berry's birthday, 1926. 
January 16 - National Nothing Day, a day where you can celebrate not having to celebrate anything. 
January 17 - The final episode of Bonanza airs, 1973. 
January 18 - The original Morris The Cat dies, 1975. 
January 19 - The front-hook bra is invented, 1951. 
January 20 - George Burns' birthday, 1896. 
January 21 - The microwave oven is invented, 1967. 
January 22 - The first nude beach opens in the U,S.,1952. 
January 23 - Tupperware is invented, 1942. 
January 24 - John Belushi's birthday, 1949. 
January 25 - Grand Rapids, MI becomes the first city to add fluoride to its water supply, 1945. 
January 26 - Eddie Van Halen's birthday, 1957. 
January 27 - Laverne and Shirley premiers, 1976. 
January 28 - We Are The World raises hundreds of millions of dollars for starving Africans, 1985. 
January 29 - Sweden becomes the first nation to curb the use of aerosol cans, 1978. 
January 30 - The first fist fight in the U.S. House of Representatives occurs, 1798. 
January 31 - The twist-off bottle top is invented, 1956.

February 1 - Fred Flintstone's birthday, 2 million B.C. 
February 2 - Ground Hog Day. 
February 3 - Thomas Crapper invents the first flush toilet,1837. 
February 4 - Dan Quayle's birthday, 1947. 
February 5 - New York becomes the first city to adopt 3-color traffic lights, 1952, 
February 6 - Ronald Reagan's birthday, 1911. 
February 7 - National Hangover Awareness Day. 
February 8 - James Dean's birthday, 1931. 
February 9 - The G.I. Joe doll is introduced, 1964,( Ken doll was invented, 1974) " F- G.I.Joe " 
February 10 - The styrofoam cooler is invented, 1957. 
February 11 - The "La-Z-Boy" chair is invented, 1948. 
February 12 - Abraham Lincoln's birthday,1809. 
February 13 - VJ Martha Quinn of MTV appears on the TV show The Bradys as Bobby Brady's fiancee,1990. 
February 14 - Valentine's Day. (Go find someone to party with.) 
February 15 - Valentine's candy goes on sale. 
February 16 - Zsa Zsa Gabor's birthday (or National "Slap A Cop" day.) 
February 17 - Michael Jordan's birthday, 1963. 
February 18 - Vanna White's birthday,1957. 
February 19 - The very first prize is inserted into a Cracker Jack box, 1913. 
February 20 - Northern Hemisphere Hoodie-Hoo Day, when citizens are asked to go outside at noon local time and yell "Hoodie-Hoo" to chase winter away. 
February 21 - Alka Seltzer is introduced, 1931. 
February 22 - Julius Irving's birthday, 1950, 
February 23 - The Tootsie Roll is introduced,1896. 
February 24 - Wayne's World opens in American theatres,1992. 
February 25 - Milli Vanilli wins a Grammy for "Best New Artist." (Oops.)1990. 
February 26 - The first cartoon is shown in a movie theatre,1909. 
February 27 - Elizabeth Taylor's birthday,1932. 
February 28 - The last episode of M*A*S*H airs, with over 121 million viewers,1983. 
February 29 - Leap Day.

March 1 - Roger Daltrey's birthday, 1944. 
March 2 - In 1962, Wilt Chamberlain scores 100 points in one basketball game. 
March 3 - Harvard freshman, Lothrop Withington, Jr,, becomes the country's first goldfish swallower, 1959. 
March 4 - Toothbrush bristles are changed from badger hair to nylon, 1938. 
March 5 - The first breeding of a Great Dane and a Dachshund is performed, creating a "Great Dachshund", 1972. 
March 6 - Ed McMahon's birthday, 1923.(I don't know how that is!) 
March 7 - The Fourth Of July, Warsaw, Poland.(I wonder what part of "Fourth Of July" they didn't understand?) 
March 8 - National Girl Scout Week begins. 
March 9 - The Department of Agriculture declares ketchup a vegetable, 1981. 
March 10 - The first confirmed octuplets are bornin Mexico, 1967. 
March 11 - Lawrence Welk's birthday, 1903. 
March 12 - The "Hell's Angels" are created, 1948, 
March 13 - U2's Adam Clayton's birthday, 1960. 
March 14 - The baseball cap is invented, 1860. 
March 15 - The first baseball cap is worn backwards, 1860. 
March 16 - Jerry Lewis' birthday, 1925. 
March 17 - St. Patrick's Day. 
March 18 - Leona Helmsley is sentenced to 4 years in prison for tax evasion, 1992. 
March 19 - Chewing gum is invented,1871. 
March 20 - The first official sighting of Elvis occurs, Butte, Montana, 1980. 
March 21 - The first day of spring. 
March 22 - New Kids On The Block and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles doll - sales exceed $1,8 billion, 1990.(Do you beleave that these caught on!) 
March 23 - The Dixie Cup is invented, 1912. 
March 24 - The first pine tree air freshener is introduced, 1971. 
March 25 - Elton John's birthday, 1947. 
March 26 - Martin Short's birthday, 1950. 
March 27 - Liz Taylor's wedding anniversary. 
March 28 - Liz Taylor's wedding anniversary. 
March 29 - Liz Taylor's wedding anniversary. 
March 30 - Eric Clapton's birthday, 1945, 
March 31 - An easy listening radio station in Annandale, VA, is blown up, 1978.

April 1 - April Fool's Day. 
April 2 - Velcro is introduced, 1978. 
April 3 - Eddie Murphy's birthday, 1961. 
April 4 - Tater Day (a day that celebrates the potato), Benton, Kentucky. 
April 5 - The first issue of TV Guide goes on the market,1953. 
April 6 - Bob Marley's birthday, 1945. 
April 7 - The final episode of Star Trek airs, 1969, 
April 8 - Hank Aaron hits his 715th home run, breaking Babe Ruth's record, 1974. 
April 9 - Dennis Quaid's birthday, 1954. 
April 10 - World Crits Festival, St. Ceorge, South Carolina, 1992. 
April 11 - The Equal Opportunity Commission regulates that sexual harassment of women is illegal in the work place, 1980. 
April 12 - David Letterman's birthday, 1947. 
April 13 - World Cow Chip Throwing Championship, Beaver, Oklahoma. 
April 14 - Dungeons and Dragons is invented, 1974. 
April 15 - The bottle opener is invented, 1738. 
April 16 - The first test-tube baby is born, 1986. 
April 17 - The Ford Mustang makes its debut, 1964. 
April 18 - The first "Walk/Don't Walk" signs are installed in a city, 1955. 
April 19 - Reading Is Fun week begins. 
April 20 - National Lingerie week begins. 
April 21 - Iggy Pop's birthday, 1947. 
April 22 - Jack Nicholson's birthday, 1937. 
April 23 - Summer begins in Ireland. 
April 24 - Rattlesnake Derby (a snake racing contest), begins in Mangum, Oklahoma. 
April 25 - Elvis Presley hits number one with Heartbreak Hotel, 1956. 
April 26 - The largest bank robbery in the U.S.-$3.3 million-occurs in Tucson, Arizona, 1981. 
April 27 - Wide World Of Sports premiers on TV, 1961. 
April 28 - Jay Leno's birthday, 1950. 
April 29 - Michelle Pfeiffer's birthday, 1962. 
April 30 - National Honesty Day.

May 1 - May Day. 
May 2 - Engelbert Humperdinck's birthday, 1936. 
May 3 - James Brown's birthday, 1934. 
May 4 - The final episode of Laverne and Shirley airs, 1983. 
May 5 - 1,904 pound "Big Boy," the world's largest pig, is born, 1939. 
May 6 - Babe Ruth hits his first major league home run,1915. 
May 7 - Hard Rock Cafe's World Cup of Windsurfing Championships, Maui. 
May 8 - Jim Morrison's birthday, 1943. 
May 9 - The FDA approves the first public sale of contraceptive pills, 1960. 
May 10 - U2's Bono's birthday (b.Paul Hewson), 1960. 
May 11 - The chair is invented, 2181 B.C. 
May 12 - George Carlin's birthday,1937. 
May 13 - The U.S. Postal Service introduces postcards,1873. 
May 14 - David Byrne's birthday,1952. 
May 15 - DuPont announces "Nylon Day" where nylons replace silk stockings, 1940. 
May 16 - Janet Jackson's birthday, 1966. 
May 17 - The rubberband is invented,1845. 
May 18 - National Visit Your Relatives Day. 
May 19 - The first department store opens,1848. 
May 20 - Cher's birthday,1946. 
May 21 - Mr. T's birthday, 1952. 
May 22 - The lucky rabbit's foot is first used, 600 B.C. 
May 23 - The first Cliff Notes appear in schools,1953. 
May 24 - Mary Had A Little Lamb is written,1830. 
May 25 - The movie Star Wars is released,1977. 
May 26 - John Wayne's birthday,1907. 
May 27 - The first black light is sold in a novelty shop, 1961. 
May 28 - The first Batman comic book is introduced, 1939. 
May 29 - The first people reach the top of Mt. Everest, the world's highest mountain, 1953. 
May 30 - The compact disc is introduced, 1981. 
May 31 - Clint Eastwood's birthday, 1930.

June 1 - The first Superman comic book is published, 1938. 
June 2 - Jerry Mathers'(Beaver Cleaver) birthday, 1948. 
June 3 - The world's first tattoo is performed, 208 B.C. 
June 4 - The world record for Hackey-Sacking is set: 48,825 consecutive times, 1988. 
June 5 - The first drive-in theatre opens, 1933. 
June 6 - Dana Carvey's birthday,1955. 
June 7 - (the artist formaly known as) Prince's birthday,1958. 
June 8 - The first stolen car is reported,1896. 
June 9 - The NFL and the AFL merge,1966. 
June 10 - The first drive-thru restaurant opens in America, 1952. 
June 11 - The first teenager drives backward through a drive-thru restaurant, 1952. 
June 12 - Jim Nabors' birthday. 
June 13 - The Ford Foundation launches a study to raise the cultural level of TV shows, 1951. 
June 14 - Mr. Ed premiers, 1951. 
June 15 - Jim Belushi's birthday, 1954. 
June 16 - The first baseball game is played,1846. 
June 17 - The Broadway musical "Oh! Calcutta!" opens, using the naked human body for the first time as a stage costume, 1969. 
June 18 - Sally Ride becomes the first American woman in space, 1983. 
June 19 - Batman Returns opens in U.S, theatres,1992. 
June 20 - Noxema is named, because it "knocks eczema" out, 1914. 
June 21 - CBS introduces the first long-playing record, 1948. 
June 22 - The day disco officially died, 1979. 
June 23 - The day disco should have died, 1974. 
June 24 - A new world record is set for spitting a watermelon seed 68 feet,9 1/8 inches, 1989. 
June 25 - The tennis shoe is invented,1947. 
June 26 - The first movie theatre in the U.S. opens, with 10 cent movies, 1896. 
June 27 - The first sighting of flying saucers is reported in the U.S., 1947. 
June 28 - The first dog show is held, Newcastle, England, 1859. 
June 29 - The first remote control is sold with a TV, 1964. 
June 30 - Mike Tyson's (#316394) birthday, 1966.(also my mom's)

July 1 - Dan Aykroyd's birthday, 1952. 
July 2 - A new record is set for throwing a Frisbee 623.6 feet, 1988. 
July 3 - The last episode of Bewitched airs, 1972. 
July 4 - The Fourth Of July. 
July 5 - The bikini makes its debut at a fashion show in Paris, 1945. 
July 6 - Elvis Presley, 19, makes his first record, 1954. 
July 7 - Rodger Woodward, 7, falls out of a boat and becomes the first person to survive going over Niagara Falls, 1960. 
July 8 - Annual Chesapeake Turtle Derby (turtle races), Baltimore, Maryland,1992. 
July 9 - Tom Hanks' birthday, 1956. 
July 10 - Fred Gwynne's (Herman Munster) birthday, 1926. 
July 11 - Nolan Ryan is the first major league pitcher to strike out 4,000 batters, 1985. 
July 12 - For the first time, a woman is ordered to pay alimony to her husband, 1981. 
July 13 - Live Aid raises money for Africa's starving people, 1985. 
July 14 - Lightning strikes New York City power lines and leaves the city in the dark for 25 hours, 1977. 
July 15 - Law is passed requiring health warnings on cigarette packages, 1965. 
July 16 - The safety pin is invented,1849. 
July 17 - Soviet and American astronauts meet in space to shake hands, 1975. 
July 18 - A world record is set for catching a grape in your mouth: 319 ft,8in., 1980. 
July 19 - The first personal ad looking for a spouse is printed,1695. 
July 20 - Madonna poses nude in Playboy, (What else is new?) 1992. 
July 21 - Robin Williams' birthday, 1952.(also mine different year) 
July 22 - The first Sony Walkman goes on sale, 1979. 
July 23 - Mel Gibson decides to become an actor, 1960. 
July 24 - Instant coffee is invented, 1938. 
July 25 - The lowest temperature ever recorded is noted, -129 deg,in Antarctica, 1983. 
July 26 - The Hula Hoop becomes popular, 1958. 
July 27 - The 1ast episode of Taxi airs, 1983. 
July 28 - The Hustle hits #1 on disco charts, 1975. 
July 29 - Don Juan opens, with the most kisses (127) in a single movie, 1926. 
July 30 - The last reported sighting of Jimmy Hoffa is recorded, 1975. 
July 31 - America's last Playboy Club closes, in Lansing, Michigan, 1988.

August 1 - The song Chopsticks is written, 1877. 
August 2 - The elevator is invented,1743. 
August 3 - Jay North's (Dennis The Menace) birthday, 1952. 
August 4 - Federal income tax is first collected, 1862. 
August 5 - American Bandstand premiers, 1957. 
August 6 - Santa Monica Skate Board Championships begin. 
August 7 - Borden is sued for a Cracker Jack box containing no prize, 1982. 
August 8 - The All-American Polka Festival occurs in Vernon, New Jersey, 1992. 
August 9 - The first Guinness Book of World Records is released, 1955. 
August 10 - Minimum wage jumps from 75 cents to a dollar an hour, 1955. 
August 11 - Hulk Hogan's birthday, 1953. 
August 12 - The first issue of Sports Illustrated is published,1954. 
August 13 - A world record is set for throwing a cow chip 266 feet,1981. 
August 14 - Magic Johnson's birthday, 1959. 
August 15 - Woodstock festival begins, 1969. 
August 16 - Madonna's birthday (Madonna Louise Veronica Ciccone), 1959. 
August 17 - Woodstock festival ends, 1969. 
August 18 - People who passed out at Woodstock realize the festival ended yesterday, 1969. 
August 19 - Bill Clinton's birthday, 1946. 
August 20 - Robert Plant's birthday, 1948. 
August 21 - The first house made entirely of recycled products is finished, Richmond, Virginia, 1973. 
August 22 - Nolan Ryan is the first major league pitcher to strike out 5,000 batters, 1989. 
August 23 - Supermodel Paulina marries Ric Ocasek. (Go figure.) 1989. 
August 24 - Music videos are now on MTV, 1981. 
August 25 - Elvis Costello's birthday, 1954. 
August 26 - The first roller coaster is built in America, 1929. 
August 27 - The first American vomits after riding a roller coaster,1929. 
August 28 - Cher gets her third tattoo. (Location unknown.) 1990. 
August 29 - Michael Jackson's birthday, 1958. 
August 30 - The last episode of The Brady Bunch airs, 1974. 
August 31 - The Beatles make their last concert appearance, 1966.

September 1 - National Chicken Month begins. 
September 2 - The bowling shirt is invented, 1921. 
September 3 - The first bowling league is formed in America, 1921. 
September 4 - Dick York's (the first Darrin Stevens) birthday, 1928. 
September 5 - Hijacking planes becomes illegal, 1961. 
September 6 - The last episode of The Alfred Hitchcock show airs, 1965. 
September 7 - The last episode of the Beverly Hillbillies airs, 1971. 
September 8 - The first Miss America Pageant takes place, 1921. 
September 9 - Elvis sings on The Ed Sullivan Show, but is only shown from the waist up, 1956. 
September 10 - The last episode of Mr. Ed airs, 1965. 
September 11 - Mork and Mindy premiers, 1978. 
September 12 - The last episode of Leave It To Beaver airs, 1963. 
September 13 - M*A*S*H premiers, 1972. 
September 14 - Pope John IV abolishes the 1500-year-old custom of the circular haircut for monks, 1972. 
September 15 - In 1968, Presidential candidate Richard Nixon goes on Laugh-In and says, "Sockit to me!" 
September 16 - The first baboon heart is transplanted into a human, 1984. 
September 17 - Gilligan's Island premiers, 1964. 
September 18 - Adam West's (television's Batman) birthday, 1928. 
September 19 - National Singles Week begins, 
September 20 - The Addams Family premiers, 1964. 
September 21 - Bill Murray's birthday, 1950. 
September 22 - The ice cream cone is invented, 1903. 
September 23 - Ray Charles' birthday, 1930. 
September 24 - A world record is set for the longest kiss:17 days, 10 1/2 hrs., 1984. 
September 25 - Heather Locklear's birthday, 1961. 
September 26 - The Brady Bunch premiers, 1969. 
September 27 - The answering machine is invented, 1950. 
September 28 - The Beverly Hillbillies premiers, 1962. 
September 29 - The Munsters premiers, 1964. 
September 30 - The Flintstones premiers, 1960.

October 1 - NASA discloses that each astronaut's suit costs $3.4million. 
October 2 - The first cartoon strip appears in a newspaper, 1896. 
October 3 - A 327 gallon Pina Colada becomes the world's largest cocktail, 1988. 
October 4 - Leave It To Beaver premiers, 1957. 
October 5 - Ashley-Whippet Dog Frisbee Championships, Washington, D.C. 
October 6 - Reverend Jim Bakker is found guilty, 1989. 
October 7 - The first perfect World Series game is pitched by Don Larsen of the NY Yankees, 1956. 
October 8 - Chevy Chase's birthday,1948. 
October 9 - Clarence Birdseye, inventor of the frozen dinner, dies, 1956. 
October 10 - David Lee Roth's birthday,1955. 
October 11 - Saturday Night Live premiers, 1975. 
October 12 - Columbus Day. 
October 13 - Sammy Hagar's birthday, 1949. 
October 14 - Chuck Yeager breaks the sound barrier for the first time, 1947. 
October 15 - The first televised weather report airs, 1953. 
October 16 - The first correct televised weather report airs, 1953. 
October 17 - George Wendt's (Norm from Cheers) birthday, 1948. 
October 18 - The FDA declares marijuana to be as dangerous as alcohol, 1967. 
October 19 - End-Of-Hurricane-Season Celebration, Virgin Islands. 
October 20 - The world's largest popsicle is assembled: 5,7501bs., 1975. 
October 21 - The annual 48-hour Marx Brothers Film Festival, Tampa, FL. 
October 22 - The first used-car dealership opens, London,1897. 
October 23 - Johnny Carson's birthday, 1925. 
October 24 - Int'l Red Bean & Rice Festival, Jackson, Mississippi, 1992. 
October 25 - The Twilight Zone premiers, 1959. 
October 26 - Minimum wage is raised from 40 cents to 74 cents an hour, 1949. 
October 27 - Boxer shorts are introduced, 1901. 
October 28 - The first ticker tape parade is thrown; it honors The Statue of Liberty,1886. 
October 29 - The first American ballpoint pen goes on sale, NYC, 1945. 
October 30 - World's Ugliest Pick-Up Truck Parade occurs in Chadron, Nebraska, 1992. 
October 31 - Halloween.

November 1 - The first issue of Playboy is published in Chicago by Hugh Hefner, 1953. 
November 2 - The first radio program airs, Pittsburgh,1920. 
November 3 - Roseanne Barr Arnold's birthday, 1952. 
November 4 - "Laika," becomes the first dog launched into space, 1957. 
November 5 - A world record is set for 106 hours of belly dancing, 1984. 
November 6 - Saxophone Day. 
November 7 - Sadie Hawkins Day. 
November 8 - The tube top is invented, 1975. 
November 9 - The Berlin Wall is opened, and hundreds of thousands of East Germans run into West Germany, 1989. 
November 10 - Sesame Street makes its TV debut, 1969. 
November 11 - Demi Moore's birthday, 1962. 
November 12 - The first known Happy Hour is held, Ireland,1745. 
November 13 - Press-on fingernails are introduced, 1952. 
November 14 - The juke box is invented, 1883. 
November 15 - The annual Three Stooges Festival, Harrisburg, PA. 
November 16 - The touch-tone phone is introduced, 1963. 
November 17 - Danny Devito's birthday, 1944. 
November 18 - Mickey Mouse's birthday, 1928. 
November 19 - The pop tart is invented, 1965. 
November 20 - Bo Derek's birthday, 1956. 
November 21 - Emilio Onra, the first human cannonball, is launched, 1871. 
November 22 - Rodney Dangerfield's birthday, 1921. 
November 23 - Vincent Paxton sets a new world record by playing his guitar for 300 continuous hours, 1986. 
November 24 - The "Who Shot J.R." episode of Dallas airs to an audience of 83 million, 1980. 
November 25 - Christina Applegate's (Kelly Bundy) birthday, 1972. 
November 26 - Tina Turner's birthday. 
November 27 - The first 3-D movie, Bwana Devil, premiers, 1952. It's Thanksgiving 
November 28 - Enrico Fermi, inventor of the atom bomb, dies, 1954. 
November 29 - The first Army-Navy football game is played,1890. 
November 30 - Dick Clark's birthday, 1929.

December 1 - The Pope declares that Catholics are allowed to eat meat on Fridays, except during Lent, 1966. 
December 2 - Barney Clark receives the first artificial heart, 1982. 
December 3 - The world's largest bar opens,1829. 
December 4 - Deely Bobbers become one of the holiday's hottest selling items, 1982. 
December 5 - Blue jeans are invented, 1880. 
December 6 - In 1983, a world record is set for continuous whistling: 45 hours, 20 minutes. 
December 7 - The first instant replay airs during a TV sports event, 1963. 
December 8 - Kim Basinger's birthday, 1953. 
December 9 - A total lunar eclipse occurs, 1992. (Go moon somebody.) 
December 10 - The Mighty Mouse show premiers, 1955. 
December 11 - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles becomes one of the top money-making movies of 1990. 
December 12 - Bob Barker's birthday, 1923. 
December 13 - The clip-on tie is invented, 1928. 
December 14 - The South Pole is discovered, 1911. 
December 15 - Christine Jorgenson becomes the first person in history to have a sex-change operation, 1952. 
December 16 - The first color TV program goes on the air,1953. 
December 17 - The Wright Brothers make their first flight,1903. 
December 18 - Steven Spielberg's birthday, 1947. 
December 19 - The "I've-fallen-and-I-can't-get-up" commercial first airs, 1985. 
December 20 - Louisiana Purchase Day, 1803. 
December 21 - Phil Donahue's birthday, 1935. 
December 22 - "Colo" becomes the first gorilla born in captivity, 1956. 
December 23 - Congress passes a tax simplification guide which is 1,379 pages in length, 1985. 
December 24 - Christmas Eve. 
December 25 - Christmas. 
December 26 - National "Return-All-Of-Your-Ugly-Christmas-Gifts" day. 
December 27 - The last pair of bell-bottoms is sold, Wichita, Kansas, 1981. 
December 28 - Snowboarding Championships, White Bluff Mountain, Colorado. 
December 29 - The bowling ball is invented, 1862. 
December 30 - The leisure suit officially goes out of style, 1976. 
December 31 - New Year's Eve.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have been on a supersleuth mission and had to come report my findings before I go lie down.
Ya'll know I like posting photos I find of Rex.
Well, with some deep digging, I have found a photo that Rex tried to hide from all eyes. 
Here is Rex as a child.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Did Rex put a gun to your head & make you post that photo???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, yes even then I was not one to be messed with.

Funny you should be looking through old albums, I was looking at one just yesterday with some of our old pics in it.
See if you remember these.

*Stumpy at the start of his crazy thoughts syndrome*.









*Box at a tender age. dressed up going to an auction*









*And William I also found one of your kids …. you must be a proud Dad.*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. Let me stop laughing and I'll post my thoughts.

.

.

Nope. Not yet. Hold on.

.

.

In the first photo, I wonder what stumpy was thinking about holding that doll.

Second photo I think does hold an uncanny resemblance to Marty doesn't it?

Third photo, yep, even if my kids look different, the little rascals would describe some of the junk my kids come up with perfectly.

Good night everyone.
Again.


----------



## superdav721

I have been polishing auger bits. That is not what I call fun. But wait and see what they look like when I finish.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, Sorry to disappoint, don't know what you are expecting, but I'm going to stick my neck out and say that they will likely still look like auger bits.


----------



## DIYaholic

The parties are over & I bid everyone a good night. Fun & cocktails were had by all. Here comes Memorial Day!!! Party on dudes!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Who closed down the party???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got home from one myself. My cousin's B-day. We had the firepit lite up, grilled some dogs on a stick, and sampled some very nice moonshine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* that is a snap press to the right of it. Do you want it???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Marty just wondering,moon shine a sample is enought,sounds like a good time


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I'll have to get back with you on the vice. I'm keeping two on the bench. Dave bought one, and I think I have the last one sold…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie, *There was cherry, apple pie, and clear. I had to sample them all several times to make sure. Then ate about a dozen of the cherries out of the jar because I couldn't decide if I liked them or not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* That wasn't an auction photo. That picture was taken when I was courting Katherine Hepburn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William, *I just fixed a drink in honor of Babe Ruth's first major league home run…..


----------



## superdav721

Just checking in, looks like we are all good. In the morning there is an event at the city where the officer was killed. The wife and I will be in a ride for his honor. Its likely to be thousands of people there. All the proceeds will go to his family. He was buried today.









Officer Mike Walters, who played minor league baseball with the Houston Astros, is the first officer slain in the line of duty since Pearl incorporated in 1973, Police Chief Ben Schuler said. Mike Walters, who has served with the Pearl Police Department since 2009, is survived by his wife Jeanne Walters and 11 year old daughter Bailey. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the fallen officer's family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well eddie, It's damn near 1am. I'll leave you to make your rounds and make sure everything is secure. patron will be back to keep you company soon…..

I'm horizontal…..


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers who wants breakfast?


----------



## hydrohillbilly

No working today except cooking ribs, sausage,tator salad,beans yall are all invited we are having a Talladega party at the house today.Ive been going to dega since 1989 but for some unknown reason my wife said LETS GO TO GRACELAND INSTEAD OF DEGA …..so were going to Memphis in two weeks!!!!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

This was one hot dude


----------



## hydrohillbilly

But got it done will pour tommorow!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Nobodys up this morning Box must have had to much white lightning William is probably tired after that 365 ways to party post


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Concreting is not a great pastime in hot weather, glad you are taking a break from it.

Now what fun are we going to have today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Hydro, Rex, Where is everyone???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I think we are *it* until the others wake up. I'm going to get myself some breakfast and have a pill chaser.


----------



## DIYaholic

I awoke with little to no I'll effects from yesterdays parties. No hangover, just a little foggy. After party clean up is nearly complete. There is a lot of beer & liquor to consumer, err secure & store properly. There is enough leftover alcohol to hold a "Preakness" party. Looks like we may have to have another party, dang!!!

Hope everyone has a great day. Bye, for now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to find some sort of accomplishment for today. Between the auction yesterday and the party last night, It has been a do-nothing weekend. Have to start building some boat furniture this week, so I guess I'll get geared up for that after lunch…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers see all survived the partys must of been that full moon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russel* that some serious work there its looking good.know you will be glad to have that behind you now i got to go get sometjing to eat good looking breakfast


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIY do you even know who won the Derby it wasnt mint tulip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Box what kind of funiture dose your boat use


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* and *Stumby* now im looking foward the the next show gotta see the new shirt did you two have a good time at Haggards and rellay need to get my card scrapers sharped too,as other than my routers card scrappers are my favorie tools


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, Box's boat furniture is anything that floats and can be used as a life raft.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william *showed my girlfriend that jewerly box she liked loved it but kept on asking about* Dave* on and on finaly sent her home that *Dave* is a home reacker


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

must be a big boat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just wasnt sure what kind of chair a boat would sit on, you know how that moon shine make people think


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a pic Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* made that must be some kinda bed .but it would float, would make a hellofa cat fish trap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* marty must have a yacht or something the next party is on his boat got to look on *williams* list there is got to be a reason to have a party


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, the fish trap is part of the survival gear stowed. There's also a sheet stowed away with a box of blue pills so that you can hoist the sheet up as a sail on an erect mast, but it only lasts for 4 hours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any thing longer than 4 hours call the doctor LOL* Rex* you are mess


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, the manufacturers figure that 4 house under sail id good enough for you to limp into port.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* what kind of shirt did *stumpy* get hope its not a red one that would not look right for a wood worker


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

poor *Marty* a box of blue pills and a sheet to survive on with a cat fish trap im not picking on him anymore about his boat furniture


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* we need to get *Marty* to a AA meeting for some help with that moon shine problem he went to the auction to get wood working tools and bought a brass baby shoe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i heard that *stumpy* got a green shirt


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, he actually got 2 shirts, one green, the other a darker green. The are from the Green and Green collection.

Here they are white"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ohhhhhhhh we got to talk him out of the one with the belt it,ll make him look to fat.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the top one is ok it will go over well with the *********************************** fan base down here in louisiana


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, but both will go with his tutu very well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm doing tomorrow's show shirtless.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I use blow up dolls as floatation devices…..

eddie, It's a 24ft Playbuoy Yachtsman party barge…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorta here…just barely….it's been a work weekend for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *DY*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well DY, my plan was to spend some time in the shop, BUT 97 degrees put and end to that. sandra has the house cooled to an igloo.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice boat *marty* playbouy makes some fine party barges. heres mine


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* looking forward to the next show all ways have trouble with the card scrapers


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice one Eddie, here's mine


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Kentucky Derby Winner, I'll Have Another


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just finished my late lunch, you might have liked it Eddie. A burrito with Fajita meat, cheese, a little Tex-mex rice, salsa, and some of that real Spanish mayonnaise (from Spain) inside. Rolled up with cheese sauce and salsa on top and refried beans on the side. It was so good and I am stuffed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks *Eddie*. I'm making a sharpening jig (I show how to make it, no need to buy plans or anything) and I'm reviewing the Crown Burnisher they have on sale at Woodcraft this month. And maybe a few surprises, who knows…

(Actually I've been working on it all day, the only question is what makes it in the show and what ends up on the editing room floor)

*Marty*- I knew a guy in the 80's who named his yacht "The Playbouy". I bet there's a thousand sleazy guys out there with that boat name. Present company excepted, of course…

It's almost 7 PM here in Michigan and Rex just finished his lunch. And I have to tell you, if you have to just refer to it as "meat" (fajita meat) and not by the animal it came from, it's suspect! It reminds me of the pizza place here that offers sausage, beef or "pork topping". If it's such a low quality part of a stinking PIG that you can't even tell where it came from… then no thanks!

BTW- I went to a local brewery and had nachos and IPA. With chicken meat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY- Let's talk tools. *

1. What kind of table saw do you have? 
2. What do you like about it? 
3. What don't you like? 
4. What kind of improvement would you like to make for it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I'll start…*

1. I have two Delta cast iron top saws. One is an older (1970's) left tilt model. The other is a new right tilt model. I mount them side by side so I can keep a dado set on one, and a combo blade on the other. I do my crosscutting with a radial arm saw. (I bought the older saw and the RAS used for a great deal, and got the new one on clearance for half price. Lucky me!)

2. The two saws together with the solid cast wings make one big flat surface. Not having to swap out blades is a real time saver on big projects. With a link belt even the old Delta purrs like a kitten. The RAS hasn't cut off any of my fingers yet.

2. Dust collection is a pain with any open back saws.

4. A third saw mounted next to them would be nice. I'd never have to change blades! But seriously, I am working on a crosscut sled idea that I am pretty excited about. it should really improve accuracy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

FYI Stumpy, Fajita meat is either skirt steak strips or chick chicken strips marinated and cooked on a grill. You can also have a beef and chicken mix too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Around here, Fajita Meat is whatever meat you put in Fajitas. It could be monkey butts, but if it's in a fajita, it's generically called Fajita Meat


----------



## patron

mickey mouse here checking in

he is the only famous guy
till me
to be born on november 18th

home finally
picked up a vietnam vet hitchhiking
took him further along his way
than i thought at first
made sure he was OK
he was going from his winter cardboard 'condo'
in tucson arizona
to his summer 'condo' in pueblo colorado

my niece is on her way here
time to make a bed for her
for her stay

almost scared her off
told her she could clean the house 
while she is here

glad you all are holding ok too

off and on here for me 
till i am home alone again

thanks for the good words and prayers

back at you boys


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Stumps, I though it was just ignorance, hard to tell sometimes. Have you ever had a fajita burrito though with that Spanish mayonnaise in it? - something really special.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had a beef grilled stuffed burrito at Taco Bell the other day. Does that count?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I heard that Taco Bell has a 38% meat content in it's taco meat…..Yuk

In a fajita burrito it's the Spanish mayonnaise that makes all the difference. It's a very old condiment that I believe was formulated in France and used in Spain during the time when Spain had colonies everywhere. The Spanish conquistadors in the Americas when their treasure ships sailed from Mexican and other S. American ports to Spain, they made sure supplies of the sauce sailed on the ship's return voyage.
In fact there is a listed crisis over the foundering and sinking of the first return ship in a bad storm just off of the gulf. 
The date of the event is still acknowledged I believe by descendants of that tragedy.
They call it sinko de mayo.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, tell us about your table saw, Rex. (see above)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JET 708100 JWTS-10 10-Inch WorkShop Table Saw

This JET Tablesaw features a powerful 1-1/2HP motor with a poly-V drive belt transfer system to more efficiently power the saw blade. With a unique trunnion design, the motor is completely within the tablesaw cabinet rather than hanging out the backside like on competitive units. The steel extension tables give you a much larger working surface to help support the project while the double locking fence and deluxe miter gauge allow for precision cuts on any project. The unit has a left tilting blade for more controlled bevel cutting and offers a maximum 3-1/8" depth of cut at 90 degrees.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You didn't answer the questions above, Rex. You cheated. Shame on you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, here's the outfeed.









2. I just like it

3.Can't say I dislike anything about it

4.Maybe try one of those fancy fence systems like this


----------



## StumpyNubs

Does your Jet have the X-acta fence? I have one of the Jet X-acta fences for my saw and like if very much.


----------



## superdav721

We had a great turn out today. There were over 300 bikes in the ride. Every exit and entrance to 3 interstates were blocked as we passed. We road around Jackson MS.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* Playbuoy is the manufacturer. They built a few different models. Mine is the Yachtsman. They closed there doors in the 90's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hope that still makes me sleazy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I just have the regular fence, and an Incra 1000se miter


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did anyone "get it"? Just a test.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William is sure to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a Craftsman Contractor Series TS w/ Exact-I-Rip fence. It does the job, can't say I have any complaints with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Here is one complaint. The dust box tends to get stopped up sometimes and I have to open it up and shake it out…..


----------



## superdav721

I have had just about zero shop time this weekend. Not to mention it has been HOT. Rex keep that heat over there with you. Stop sharing.


----------



## patron

surprise 
surprise

when i got out of my car at home
a flock of birds whizzed overhead

and landed on my water tank shed

sandpipers (huh)

at 7,000 ft
and a 1,000 miles from the ocean

i have never seen these birds
anywhere but by the sea








.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I passed thru my shop today. I went in to get a cold one from the fridge…..

*patron,* You have an ocean front view…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD This heat heat is not my fault. It's the results of certain buggers to the north of me driving around in huge trucks, Harleys', private yachts, lawn mowers and emitting smelly gases that is causing global warming. You have to ask yourself, IS that fart really necessary?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I just passed by my shop today with a cold one.


----------



## superdav721

I aint holdin it in for nobody!


----------



## superdav721

David that is strange, cool but strange.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I saw a road runner yesterday in the yard.


----------



## geoscann

STUMPY I have a jet tablesaw like rex,s but it has cast iron extention on it. but the motor hangs out the back. it has the jet x-acta fence on it . The motor hangs out the back not very happy about that but i bought the saw at a estate auction it was brand new in the boxes for 200.00 dollars. I need to build a out feed table but i what it so it can be moved away from the saw for use as just a assemble table. I put dust collection and a link belt on it.


----------



## geoscann

REX now we no where you got the meat for your fajita from shame shame


----------



## KTMM

Wow, I miss a week and a half and nearly 800 posts. I can't keep up with all you old farts….


----------



## KTMM

In other news, I gave all those pc's away along with the tv in the shop. I now have an electronics workbench and finally got around to roughing out a gnome carving I hope to complete in the coming weeks. I need to get out to William's place and pick a bandsaw up…. Maybe this week, I have about 24 hours of comptime and I'm debating on taking Thursday and Friday off this week.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well it has been one of those non descriptive days. Hardly a soul to muse with and high flying titters not landing. A warped mind is a terrible thing to waste, so I guess I'll just have an early enema, have a quick game of checkers with my pills and curl up with the dog. Sandra does not like me in bed after eating re-fried beans, but the dog doesn't mind at all, besides with those votive candles Sandra has burning it would be hazardous emitting methane gas fumes, could cause an explosion.
So I leave you now to the echos of this thread, remembering times when the halls were full of BSing and uncouth, reprehensible wood worms.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey * Dave* looks like a good turn out ,my prayers for his family and friends


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* glad you made it back safe and sound ill give thanks for it.been fishing most of the day caught one fish just one of those day still had a good time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* i have the same saw as geo and rex got it from the pawn shop 100 bucks without a motor but got one off ebay for 80 buck its ok had to put a zero clerance blade incert on it . havent found a blade cover yet thinking about a shark guard with the dust collection on it . the fence works well but plan on adding the incre jig on it like the one you put on yours

what i dont like is the open back i want to put a dust critter on it but will have to cover up the back side and if i do that i cant tilt my blade but other than that its great my next major tool will be a saw stop. but till that day happens got to get a handle on the saw dust .

storage would be an improvement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate Mondays. I'm just saying…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning gents,

Coffee is tasty.

The weekend was full with auditions, preproduciton talks and then the orchestra concert. ALso got about half the garage painted. Painting the garage is part of the kitchen renovation, because a lot of the stuff that is in the kitchen will be going into the garage for temp storage while I move the cabinets and their respective walls. They cannot go into the 'Yuckky garage' so the garage has to be painted so it is not yuckky. I agree with her, but it is not a trivial job to clean everything and paint the walls. When we bought this house I knew this day would come. The garage wallsand cieiling are raw OSB. That soaks painted terribly, but can end up surprisingly smooth after three coats of paint. I won't do this everywhere, but on exposed parts of the wall that might get touched, like around swith plates and near the window I am working drywall mud into the OSB crack. I am not sanding it, just knifing it off with the wide knife. That smooths things considerably.

My table saw:

Craftsmen contractor saw . bought in 1993.
It cuts wood nicely when the blade is sharp
The fence sucks and wont stay parallel to the blade. Also it is a real pain in the but to get the blade parallel to the miter slots.
I intend to add the PALS to help me line it up. It probably was knocked out of line when we moved, and the torque of tightening the trunnion bolts can move it off line which is a stupid design. Some day I will either build a better fence or buy one. I have a design floating around in my head that has not come to fruition yet.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I hate Munday as well.
Ham is sounds like you have made a bit of progress.
Morning guys. Yeah!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HAM*: I have a set of PALS on one of my saws. They're a great idea for micro-adjusting the trunions to line up the blade.

I built a fence once. The problem is getting steel that is perfectly straight. It may look straight, but even a tiny bow in the rail will throw off the fence. I never could get square steel tubing that was perfectly straight.

I am working on an all wood design for both a table saw with a sliding table and a fence. We'll see how it goes…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I missed out completely yesterday.
I drudged through the whole day until I didn't even feel up to getting the computer out last night.
So now I have to give credit for the best joke of the day since it seemed to go right over everyone else's heads.
*Sinko de mayo*
Thank you very much for that groaner Rex.

So that explains why it's not called Sinko de Mustard.
I want to celebrate Sinko De Mustard since I don't eat mayonaise. I do love me some mustard though. I will tolerate the vinigery yellow stuff for every day sandwitches and such. When I can swing for a small jar of it though, I love tasting good brown mustards. 
I like trying what my wife calls fancy smancy brown mustards. My kids have a different name for them though, yucky.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I always have to answer the thread owner's questions because, well, it's his thread.

.

1. What kind of table saw do you have?
a. Ridgid TS3650 that is setup primarily for crosscuts. This is also the saw I use my dado set on.
b. A 50s era Craftsman saw set in a saw station that was built by KTMM.

2. What do you like about it
Overall I like the setup I have because I can setup the Incra fence on the Craftsman for rip cuts and I have the Incra sled setup on the Ridgid for crosscuts. I often set these up for parts and can continuously get identical parts without without having to change things midstream.
However,
a. I like the hurcu-lift system on this saw. It allows the saw to be easily moveable while still sitting down and being very stable when I don't want it to move. 
b. I like the power. At one horsepower, it outperforms the one and a half horse on the Ridgid.

3. What don't you like?
a. The fence system. That is actually why I done some trading to get the Craftsman saw. I wanted the Incra fence off of it and then my plan was to sell the saw itself. Since then I have decided to keep both saws though. The original fence on the 3650 I had to measure the fence with a tape measure for each cut setup at the front and back of the blade. No matter how you adusted the tension on it, it's accuracy depended on how well you repeatedly moved the fence with your hands. If you pushed it a little harder on the front while moveing it than what you did when you set up the fence to square, it would throw it off and you'd be a couple of thousands of an inch off in the rear.
b. On the Craftsman, I don't like the fact that I have to be sure to bring out the saw gauge every few weeks and check blade alignment to the miter slots. I have no idea how it does it. It has the PALS system on the trunnions and I always check, double check, and sometimes triple check to be sure everything is tight when I reset the alignment. Every few weeks though, the alignment will be off. It's a mystery that I have been told was just a problem with those saws from the time they were new. I thought the PALS would solve it though.

4. What kind of improvement would you like to make for it?
a. Nothing really, but I do want to try hooking it up to 220 one day. It has a tendancy to bog down in thick oak for example. I've been told that it will not do this with it hooked up to 220 because it'll have improved torque. I'd like to find out. I would love to also have as much onboard storage on this saw as I do on the Craftsman in the saw station. However, I'm afraid that would eliminate the thing I like most about the saw, the hurcu-lift mobility. 
Also, while not to do with the saw itself, one day I want to redo the router table setup that I have in the wing of it. I want to move the router closer to the front so I can reach under it for adjustment. The plastic T-wrench thingy for the adjustment has long ago stripped out and I have a helluva time making fine adjustments without just pulling the router up out of the table. 
b. The only improvement I hope to one day make to the Craftsman also has nothing to do with the saw itself. I want to acquire another good router for the wing of it. Currently a piece of crap Ryobi resides there. I want one at least as good as the Ridgid I have in the Ridgid saw. I want to be able to setup for two different router table operations at the same time the way I do for saw operations.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Well done William, it's just a test of reading and comprehension. Sometimes there are things hidden in stuff I write, obvious mistakes may not be so.
Anyway the sinko thing was a good illustration of a wind-up where a believable tale is told only to end up as a Gotcha.
See if you can get yourself some English mustard William, it's for men not woossies.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've had several different brands of english mustard Rex, and love it.
My wife knows I love mustards. Each year, at Christmas, somehow she always finds these gift set things that have samplings of things such as mustards, sausages, cheeses, and such. I get them all to myself since my kids won't even try some of it. I'm not talking about that cheap processed crap that sell at Wally World either. She orders these somewhere online and they usually have some real nice food stuffs in them.

I am also well aware of your writing style. I pay attention to people's writing styles for some reason. Maybe it's because I dreamed of being an author when I was young.
Anyway, because of your writing style, I find myself sometimes going back and re-reading your posts while looking for the joke, even when there isn't one. You have a tendancy to sneak them in on us. 
Now the question of the day just became, is that because you are subtle? Sneaky? Or just plain evil?


----------



## DIYaholic

morning all.
Still on Long Island, will leave in about 2 hours.

My saw,
C'man '80'ish contractor w/ stamped steel extensions, her-cu-lift, Vega Utility fence, PALS, picked up on CL for $125.00.
I need new pulleys for the motor & arbor, then will install HF link belt. I have NOT used the saw yet, so I have no pro/ con assessments. I also need to build outfeed & a crosscut sled. That's all I can say about it!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, Coleman's mustard is good, I get both the pre-made jar version and the tin of powder. I have had many a good laugh when some of my "local" friends have slapped wads of it on a hot dog or burger, and wait for their heads to explode.

One of the things I always wanted to do is script writing (comedy), my mind goes places few have ever been and at times I can be seen alone and laughing my head off, this deters some people. My writing are like the preverbial "Box of Chocolates" - you never know what I'm going to say.
Now perhaps you can understand when I reflected that when I was working I was the star of any meeting and eyed with suspicion because I had the habit of saying or presenting things that could be taken many ways if you understood the language. 
I loved some of Winston Churchill's off the cuff remarks, very funny if you "got it". Things he said like "whatever the Hon Lady member of Parliament sees there being no difference between men and woman, I can't conceive".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A Man's Age, as Determined by a Trip to Home Depot

You are in the middle of some kind of project around the house-. 
Mowing the lawn, putting in a new fence, painting the living room or whatever. 
You are hot and sweaty, covered in dust, lawn clippings, dirt or paint. 
You have your old work clothes on. 
You know the outfit-shorts with the hole in the crotch, old T-shirt with a stain from who-knows-what and an old pair of tennis shoes.

Right in the middle of this great home improvement project you realize you need to run to Home Depot to get something to help complete the job.

Depending on your age you might do the following:

In your 20's: 
Stop what you are doing. Shave, take a shower, blow dry your hair, brush your teeth, floss and put on clean clothes. 
Check yourself in the mirror and flex. 
Add a dab of your favorite cologne because you never know, you just might meet some hot chick while standing in the checkout lane. And you went to school with the pretty girl running the register.

In your 30's: 
Stop what you are doing, put on clean shorts and shirt. Change shoes. 
You married the hot chick so no need for much else. Wash your hands and comb your hair. 
Check yourself in the mirror. Still got it. Add a shot of your favorite cologne to cover the smell. 
The cute girl running the register is the kid sister to someone you went to school with.

In your 40's:
Stop what you are doing. Put on a sweatshirt that is long enough to cover the hole in the crotch of your shorts. 
Put on different shoes and a hat. Wash your hands. 
Your bottle of Brute Cologne is almost empty so you don't want to waste any of it on a trip to Home Depot. 
Check yourself in the mirror and do more sucking in than flexing. 
The hot young thing running the register is your daughter's age and you feel weird thinking she is spicy.

In your 50's:
Stop what you are doing. Put on a hat; wipe the dirt off your hands onto your shirt. 
Change shoes because you don't want to get dog crap in your new sports car. 
Check yourself in the mirror and you swear not to wear that shirt anymore because it makes you look fat. 
The Cutie running the register smiles when she sees you coming and you think you still have it. 
Then you remember the hat you have on is from Bubba's Bait & Beer Bar and it says, 'I Got Worms.'

In your 60's:
Stop what you are doing. No need for a hat anymore. 
Hose the dog crap off your shoes. The mirror was shattered when you were in your 50's. 
You hope you have underwear on so nothing hangs out the hole in your pants. 
The girl running the register may be cute, but you don't have your glasses on so you are not sure.

In your 70's:
Stop what you are doing. Wait to go to Home Depot until the drug store has your prescriptions ready, too. 
Don't even notice the dog crap on your shoes. 
The young thing at the register stares at you and you realize your balls are hanging out the hole in your crotch.

In your 80's:
Stop what you are doing. Start again. Then stop again. 
Now you remember you need to go to Home Depot. 
Go to Wal-Mart instead and wander around trying to think what it is you are looking for. 
Fart out loud and you think someone called out your name. 
You went to school with the old lady who greeted you at the front door.

In your 90's & beyond:
What's a home deep hoe? Something for my garden? 
Where am I? Who am I? Why am I reading this? 
Did I send it? Did you? Who farted?


----------



## geoscann

HI EDDIE I sealed up the back of my saw for dust collection. with the zero clearance insert in it the thing would not suck the dust up for crap. and it whistled terribly bad. but when i took out the insert it worked great. So i unsealed the rear of the saw and made a curtain out of nylon screen and left it loose so i can use the tilt on the saw it works great if i had a working camera i would post some pictures. but you should get the idea.


----------



## DS

G'mornin' all.

Just read this in my email… thought I'd share.
------------------------------

Several days ago as I left a meeting at a hotel; I desperately gave myself a personal TSA pat down. I was looking for my keys. They were not in my pockets. A quick search in the meeting room revealed nothing.

Suddenly I realized I must have left them in the car. Frantically, I headed for the parking lot.
My wife has scolded me many times for leaving the keys in the ignition. My theory is the ignition is the best place not to lose them. Her theory is that the car will be stolen. As I burst through the door, I came to a terrifying conclusion. Her theory was right. The parking lot was empty.

I immediately called the police. I gave them my location, confessed that I had left my keys in the car, and that it had been stolen. Then I made the most difficult call of all, "Honey," I stammered; I always call her "honey" in times like these. "I left my keys in the car, and it has been stolen."

There was a period of silence. I thought the call had been dropped, but then I heard her voice.

"Idiot", she barked, "I dropped you off!" Now it was my time to be silent. Embarrassed, I said, "Well, come and get me."

She retorted, "I will, as soon as I convince this policeman I have not stolen your car."

Yep it's the golden years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *Geo* not real sure i got it it sounds like what i need .the curtain dont get rubed by the belt.i want to put this on the saw its 39 bucks

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41B8Hy4JQ2L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

but may try to build something out of some mdf too for that price i could buy a sheet and probable have some left for something else and the band saw dust extraction it very poor also i like your idea on the nylon curtain wish you had a camera i cant quite see it


----------



## geoscann

EDDIE if you look on the bottom of your saw it has bolt holes in it and one of them square dust collectors with a four inch hole bolts right on. then what i did was used a short piece of hose turned it 90 deg. and bolted a dust port on the side of the saw and i can hook my dust collector hose to it. but ether way you catch the dust is fine as long as you contain it. buy the way i really like you outfeed table did you design it or did you have planes from some where.
you did a great job building it.


----------



## geoscann

O EDDIE i forgot i Velcro,ed the screen on and on to the belt gaurd.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, had this HF model on my old craftsman TS. It worked great - what the DC didn't get fell into this bag. Hard to beat for six bucks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

geo i see the bolt holes thats a good idea. the velcro will work too dont have any plans i got the idea from this guy on u tube






i just made a few alterations and used door hedges.


----------



## geoscann

HI DS dont the dc draw the bag up to the inlet when it running


----------



## DS

*geo*, I never had that problem at all. The DC outlet was well above the bag and the path of least resistance for the air was from around the blade and other various openings.

My DC setup for that TS was not very good, but it at least it kept dust from flying up above the table and the bag kept the floor relatively clean.

When it was time to empty the bag, I just disconnected the DC hose on the bag, un-snapped one side of the bag and vaccumed it out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* thats the same thing the one i was looking at just had a port on it with wire in the bag to keep it from getting sucked in thanks that will work and a whole lots cheaper thanks you saved me some coins .i got to do something its unhealthy and my cat thinks its a litter box


----------



## DS

Stumpy's TS questions…

1. What kind of table saw do you have?

Jet JWSS-10FLR

2. What do you like about it?

The sliding table miter guage is really sweet for making safe cuts at accurate angles. 
The holdown clamp on the miter guage means stable cuts from a safe distance, even for tiny peices.
The table is nice and heavy making vibrations almost nil.

3. What don't you like?

The fence is an older "flimsier" version and I would prefer a sturdier Beismeyer, or Xacta fence with an accurate sight glass for the tape measure.
The miter guage comes apart as three peices when not attached to the saw's sliding table and it has no convenient storage place.

4. What kind of improvement would you like to make for it?

A better fence that has an accurate looking glass for the measure tape and a decent locking mechanism.
(it came unlocked on me this weekend whilst I was ripping a long board. That was fun - not.)
If I could secure the peices of the miter guage as one unit when it's unbolted from the table, it would be much less of a hassle to change setups, though it's only a minor inconvenience now.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, some of those bigger chunks aren't gonna' make it up the DC hose. But, I'll bet you were aware of that! ;-)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* thats just being lazy on my part those bigger chunks i try to save as much as i can . got to get a bin to save some of it . just got moved into this shop not long ago and its not very organized yet. im still just some times sit here and think about when i was working under my car port without air .the air makes wood working a lots easer when i was in the car port some days was just to hot to do any wood work or it was to cold . now its nice but got my computer here and seem to spend a lot of time on it but i do enjoy talking with you guys. sense retired i stay up late thats uselly when i get stuff done.


----------



## geoscann

THE wire in the bag trick . i never looked at one of them dust bags before and none of the pictures show the wire in the bag. but now with that info i know that they would work with a dust collector.
eddie thanks for the link


----------



## DamnYankee

*1. What kind of table saw do you have? * Ridgid 4511

*2. What do you like about it? * Price, dependability, accuracy out of the box, heavy granite top (low vibration, solid).

*3. What don't you like? * The Hercu-lift system (don't really use it anyway - TS is now rather stationary due to new DC set up), two part fence rail (not the fence but the front "rail" it slides on). Overall there really isn't much I don't like.

*4. What kind of improvement would you like to make for it?* Single piece rail, better mobile base, better set up instructions - they were aweful. I'm looking to improve fence system, though it is pretty accurate.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Rex* what age am I then if…

I drop what I'm doing, don't comb my hair, don't put on a hat, don't change my clothes or my shoes, don't check myself out in the mirror….I just stop what I am doing, go to Home Depot and come back, messed up hair, dirty clothes/shoes, holes in clothes, etc.


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats….

Hand Planes = 13,085 posts, averaging 33.0 posts per day (no change since 5 May)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,547 posts, averaging 55.2 posts per day (also no change in average posts)
Intercept = 3,538 posts, about 13 Oct 12 (faster by 3 days since 5 May)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*yank* I fall in that age group **


----------



## DS

Just curious….
I stopped checking the HPOYD's thread some time ago… The count since then is nearing 3000 posts for me.










Can any of you show a higher count?

Do you continue to follow and/or post on HPOYD's too?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY They call your age an anomaly, because you were born on February 29th., other that that you could be the afterbirth.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* LOL your a character


----------



## superdav721

Ds I did but not everyday so I stopped watching it. I go there with questions. I have a few friends there. I like it here better. We just shoot the breeze.


----------



## DS

DY, according to my information, (see above post), HPOYD has posted 2953 posts in 72 days. 
That is 41 posts per day, not 33.

Granted, that is a recent count, not the average since the beginning of the thread.


----------



## superdav721

check this out.
http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/29856#first-new


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* My woossies prefer horseradish sauce…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS,* Good story. Now, Where did I park my truck???


----------



## boxcarmarty

And yes, my keys are in the ignition. The truck is also in the back yard with a load of mulch on it, so I don't think it's going anywhere. Better get busy before it gets dark…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, horseradish is a man's condiment too, you need to be careful with it


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back in Vermont. The seven hour drive is done. Stopped by my "Personal Chef's", to pick up my lunches for the week & to have dinner. Looks like tomorrow will be a washout, so NO mowing. I will perhaps work on the company website & "Operations Manual", we will see. It will seem like a 5 day weekend, DANG!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whats wrong with horseradish i eat it all the time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* thats a cool link looks like you cat is hanging in there ,your dog you must take him water sking or dose he not know how to swim i mean the life jacket on and all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* you need to give that baby back its shoe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* Glad the trip was a safe one ,now its back to the grind .but at least you made the derby and see the family and old friends


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie.
Saturday I have to adjust he valves on my bike. Its been a while, and everything is metric. Thank god for conversion calculators.
Been outside polishing my bits. I now have a complete set of Irwin auger bits in the original box. Sizes 4-16. 
Wood


----------



## superdav721

Marty letter mailed.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, Box, David, Darrell …. check you email.


----------



## superdav721

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## superdav721

Dont do it! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## patron

was that old world
or new world


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Out of this world David.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a day.
Time for the nighy shif to take over.

Over & out…....................
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like it's time to abandon ship, this tub is sinking fast, the crew jumped ship and got a plane ride. The captain is still locked in his cabin thinking of things to do while Rome sinks.
Farewell


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

Coffee is on and it is a rainy morn in Wabash. That is just fine with me, I planted my beans last night. Let it rain let it rain. Today is election day in Indiana, maybe we will have a little peace in our commercials after today and the phone calls will stop!
Loquaciousness has not awakened with me this morning so I will just post this and sip my coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Didn't make it back last night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll have some biscuits and gravy this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I got a little rain in the past couple of days, the storms have moved around me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You ain't right Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That shoe was bronzed with a hole wore in the toe…..


----------



## superdav721

Mornin cruel world.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!

I REALLY need to get to some woodworking…the tree house is all but done, should be done by this weekend (hard to make a lot of progress when you only work on it for about 1.5 hrs per day after work, including set up and clean up time). On top of that my wife desided one of the bedrooms (guest) need repainting. I told her if whe was so set on getting it painted "NOW" she could paint it. She did. Now I have to go back and do the touch ups.


----------



## DamnYankee

And now for your morning news (aka stats)

Hand Planes = 13,093 posts, averaging 32.9 posts per day (-0.1 since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,582 posts, averaging 55.4 posts per day (-0.1 since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,511 posts, or about 156 days (11 Oct 12) (slower by 1 day since yesterday)

So keep the posts coming!


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - I have a similar set of boring bits for my auger. It still has the PO from when it was puchased at Pearl Habor during WWII.


----------



## superdav721

Wow Rob. I will be posting before and after in my blog. I have taken a lot of time and care to get this set back to a working condition.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been one of those days one thing after the other, got a visit from the sheriff dept got to go to DA and see what i done r didnt do .got the counter over to my daughter off by a inch and a half on it ,stove going out some times it just rains.look like grsndson may need brain operation they are running the test has soft spots on the top of his little head . keep him in your prayers as i will all also two or more is got to be better than one prayer thanks i know it wil pass


----------



## DS

What I did last weekend;










Bought a 4X8 redwood lattice and some redwood 2X4's and made these trellis frames for some new Thompson Seedless Grape vines.

As you can see, the AC units are along that side yard, (my dog does his business back there too) and the vines and trellis are a sound and visual break from the rest of the yard.

In the foreground you can see the new Plum tree I recently planted. It was a leafless stick just a couple months ago. It has a single Plum on it right now. (Still need to get a couple more landscaping blocks to finish the water well ring.

Here you can see the Rose planter and another lattice I put together recently too.









I started this yard from just dirt, so it has come a long way.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope it all gets better for you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS*
thats some beautiful land scarping ,the plum trees are really taking root too. you have come a long way from the start of it, those grapes you will love them its not much any thing better tasting than fresh grapes and healty too. beautiful . you have put some sweat in this job. i got to go do some yard work now making me ashamed of my lazy butt,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too


----------



## superdav721

We hope the best for your grandson eddie.


----------



## HamS

Praying for your grandson Eddie.

I hope I do not cause offense by saying I am praying for a situation. If I do, I suppose I will continue to cause offense. I did my civic duty today and voted, so I do have a right to open my mouth.


----------



## DS

The before pic. The roses are against that wall 2nd panel from the right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Hope all turns out well & even better than could be expected.

DS,
Your blood, sweat & tears are paying off handsomely. Your yard is looking good. Wanna come over to my place & do some landscaping??? Lol. The LAST thing I want to do after a day of property maintenance is tend to my yard!!!

It rained all day & is finally starting to let up, 1.03" so far. No mowing today, machine maintenance was the task for the day. Clean the mowers, scrape the underside of the decks, change the blades & resharpen the old blades. That made for a complete 1/2 a day, so it was a 4-1/2 day weekend!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DS - sure looks good.
Eddie - prayers for you and yours
Ham - pray away (don't know why those of us who pray must not offend while those that don't pray can offend those of us that do - thought freedom or religion went both ways (or is that all ways as there are obviously more than 2 religions).
All - storming like mad here.


----------



## DamnYankee

Now if had only been storming a few hours ago - like while I was mowing my yard.


----------



## DamnYankee

Tree house - 80% complete
Room painting - 80% complete
Work shop - 90% disaster zone

Truck started getting real squeaky this week, every bump causes the truck to squeak, believe my strut bushings are bad.


----------



## superdav721

Rob turn the radio up, the noise will stop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got home from a 14 hour day…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

ho hum. ho hum.
deedle dee dee.
hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry fellas.
Didn't have much to say.
Just wanted to move my lurker point to the bottom of the thread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Our thoughts and prayers are with him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good *DS*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, The radio doesn't work in the mustang. Now what???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks guys sometimes all you can do is pray.

you'll be ok* Marty* your ass will catch up with you in a day or so


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

turn on the truck radio on the keys are in it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wiliam, If you would come around more often, we would be easier to find…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Probably have to do it again tomorrow *eddie*.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Williams recuperating from all those builds


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have been trying Marty.
Between the project I'm working on and family issues, and and of the school year events, I've been just pretty much exhausted all the time. Add to that I'm taking too many pills the last few weeks (ask SuperD what THOSE do to you) just to keep up. 
Only a few more week and school will be out. Also, maybe by then I can kick my family problems out on his ass, and I can be around as much as I once was.
Now you be the judge whether that's a good thing or bad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm on another build Eddie, so that aint it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* got to make hay while its daylight 14 hours is a lot of hay dont burn the tractor up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there *William *it will work out you just some times have to get in a low gear to pull thur people ask me all the time how is it my standard answer, its just another day in paradise


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I started out building a simple keepsake box for my daughter as a graduation gift. 
Ya'll know me so you know how long it stayed simple. 
It turned into a three layer, four box keepsake thingy where the second layer box, and the top two smaller boxes have bases that are made to fit inside the top of the layers below those. Then I made the handles for the top two small boxes to have the school initials as one handle and 2012 as the other handle. 
Well, my daughter's best friend's parents stopped by while I was preparing material for it and wanted one for their daughter after I explained what I was building.
So then I backed up and caught up on material to make the two sets at the same time.
So then, since these two girls will be sharing rooms at college I decided to incorporate their initials into each of thier gifts so they could tell them apart. 
Anyway, the second coat of finish is drying as we speak, so maybe I'll be posting them soon.

As my wife always says, I don't know the meaning of simple projects.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where has* bags* been got some new planes and aint heard from him


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone was talking about Bags the other day.
I think they said he had some health issues? Maybe something to do with some new meds?
I could be wrong, but I think that's what I read.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey yall check this out

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37755

this guy is going to slaughter me but may be fun too


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looking forward to your project post.

Eddie,
Your on the "Top 15" list. Good going!!!

Marty,
A 14 hour day. It could be worse though….....
~
~
~
~
~
It could've been me!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty now we get an 8 track.
Ah William is BACK.
14 hours Marty, dang.
Bags was on and talking about feeling worse. Some of is last posts were of how the dilaudid was messing him up. I know that is one of the strongest pain killers there is. If you look up pain killers it is most of the time listed as #2. It wasn't much after that he stopped posting.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks *DIY* it could have been a lots better but ran out of hard wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pray hes ok , that pain is hard one to deal with got to be careful with those meds a good friend died on pain pills agent orange he got in the war is what killed him thought


----------



## superdav721

Bags has made a few posts in the last week.


----------



## superdav721

I sent a PM to bags, checking to see how he is.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time gents, later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm as back as back as I can be back Super.
You learned recently how these meds do.
And I've been taking too many latey.

For you all that don't know, let me explain.

Here's a short tour of my shop while on a project recently.
Come walk with me.
I gotta cut this wood.
Get my measurement.
Can't remember the measurement when I get back to the saw.
Go write down measurement.
Set the written measurement on the table saw.
Go fix a cup of coffee.
Try to remember where I sat down written down measurement. 
Where did I put my pencil?
Look for pencil.
Can't find pencil.
There a pile of planer shavings. I need to get those up before I track them everywhere.
Where did I put the broom?
I look for broom.
I find the broom.
What was I going to do with the broom?
Put the broom up.
Where did I put those measurement?
Go find measurements. 
Set the measurements on the table while I find my pencil.
Hunt for my now lost coffee cup.
Where did I put my cigarette.
Wait, I like this song, let me go turn the stereo up louder. 
Now what is this broom doing here? That's not where it goes.
Go put broom up.
Look at those planer shavings. I really should get them up.
Where did I put those measurements?
I look for them and find my pencil on the table saw. 
So I take them pencil back over to the work table where I find the measurements. 
I take them both back over to the table saw so they'll be together.
Now go get the broom to get up those planer shavings. 
Now I got the broom, what was I going to do with it?
Put the broom up.
Where did I put my coffee cup?
I gotta find my cigarettes.

.

.

Oh, hey! How are you doing.
I forgot I was giving you a tour of the shop.
How long have you been standing there?
Can you do me a favor please?
Can you help me find my coffee cup, cigarettes, broom, measurements, pencil, tell me what I need the broom for, and for the love of all that is holy, for cripes sake, TELL ME WHAT THE HELL I'M SUPPOSED TO BE BUILDING!!!!!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news doctor say they dont want to operate give him a few more months it looks like its (his scull ) is starting to harden ,this specialist that came in from LSU Medical say it my be just slow that to come back not to worry they just wanted to be sure.but the test showed improvement great news


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
You need to give us a synopsis/review of the movies you watch. That would save me time, as I won't need to watch them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good news Eddie.
Let's all be sure to keep him in our prayers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like me William must have 50 pencils here and cant find one


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That is FANTASTIC news. I'm so glad. You must be relieved.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* i think it would be fun but that guys good he didnt build that table with out knowing a great deal of knowing the game. i would give him a run though if i can sevive the fisrst ten moves and get some pices developed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i pm him but hes not on here as much as i am he probably has a job making hay some where


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIY i am its the not knowing thats hard


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tried learning chess.
Must be above my pay grade.
I can't sit down that long and concentrate on a game.

My kids wanted me to play a game with them a while back on a rainy day.
As I said, I don't like sit down games that require much concentration, well, any at all in fact.
So I decided to play something with them that kept them occupied and didn't require a lot of concentration on my part.

52 card pickup.
Tell them the game isn't over till they can count and make sure they have all the card. 
Palm one card and stick it in your back pocket. 
It'll keep them busy for hours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your a mess William LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder where Rex is with his English wit


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's why I make messes so much, because I AM a mess.
Thank you eddie.
You solved the great mystery.

My wife always complains about my messes too.
She says I make a mess in the bedroom.
I make a mess in the kitchen. 
I make a mess in the shop.
I make a mess in the untility. room.
Then she told me that she loved me anyway.

So I seized the moment. 
I told her I was glad to hear that she loved me after all these messes I made so I knew she'd still love me next time I made a mess in the bathroom and forgot to flush it down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i learnt from a old man that moved in next door to us when i was 5 r6 years old got in trouble for going over to his house to play.he didnt read or write had served almost 30 years in jail .they rented him the house next door and he taught me how to play never did beat him came close a time or two he died on the porch where we played .he was a good man thought always was working on something.loved to garden


----------



## DIYaholic

So as not to be a mess tomorrow, I will put myself into a horizontal position, turn off the lights…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i,ll be glad when we get some good tomatoes ,i got some from wal-mart tasted like card board.sitting here eating a sandwich .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a good one DYI


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We had an old fella that lived down the street from us too.
He spent a little time in Parchman Prison when he was younger.
He taught me all kinds of things too.
Five card stud, Texas hold em, how to smoke Picayune Cigarettes, drink shine, cuss, and all the things a young man really doesn't need to know. 
He also carried me places where I learned more valuable skills, like hunting and fishing. 
My father couldn't stand that old man.
I couldn't figure out why. Still can't to this day. 
It was his father after all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nytol,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't buy tomatos from grocery stores anymore.
I only get them at the farmer's market.
The ones from the grocer come from who knows where and has who knows what pesticides on and in them.

True story. 
I'm sorry I can't direct you to proof, but it did happen.
We had a certain pesticide some years back that the US government determined to be unsafe for human consumption when used on tomoatoes.
So they sold the pesticide for pennies on the dollar to Mexico.
Mexico used it on their tomato crops.
Then sold the tomoatoes to grocery stores in the US.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont usely get them from wal mart but was in a rush. after throwing these away i remember why ,i dont trust those foods coming from outside the country. they now have craw fish from china NO THANKS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CRAWFISH FROM CHINA???
I thought you lived in Louisiana?
Now that is crazy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William that old man that lived next door he taught me a lot of things my dad wasnt around much people learn a lot .he could read very little but was smarter than i thought i use to think he was not that smart but now that i'm older i see that that old man had a lot of wisdom in more than chess.it was he was just a loner and others were afraid of him


----------



## superdav721

I watch, documentary's on a lot of stuff. I use netflix. I will watch 4 or 5 seasons of a series. I like foreign movies, most of the normal stuff that guys watch. War, gangsters, action etc… Right now I am on how its made [ all 7 seasons], deadliest catch and Archer. I don't have the time I used to. They have just gotten a hole series on rock albums and the bands talk of the reasons they put them together, there tours and hardships.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave its amazing at how they mass produce some of the thing they do got fexflix too. liked weeds and lost and the foreign movie version of the girl with the dragon tatto but you really dont want the little ones to watch some of them


----------



## HamS

Morning Gentlemen,

Coffee is on. Election night is over and we turned one of them out. I hope we done right, but I think it will all work out.

got to do some research.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* I can have a day like that without any meds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* That is great news…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys.


----------



## patron

good morning guys

glad that things are getting better
for your grandson eddie

coffee morning here
niece still sleeping
why i have to whisper

last night i apologized to her
for not being the perfect uncle
she might have been looking for
as i have flaws and weaknesses too

she finally accepted that there isn't a magic way
to loosing someone you love

i told here and her brother
that mom had given them life
and that they are the grown-ups now
that they can do what they feel is right
mom's still watching 
just resting more now

my prayers for us all
funny how nobody understands the trials 
of age and physical challenges

until it happens to them suddenly

i am almost 68
yet everyone still expects to see me work and move
like a 50 year old
just because i still have brown hair

well good morning all
time for me to get moving here
probably more tour guide today
showing off the country around here


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all…
If I don't get back to the shop soon I think LJs will kick me out as a poser.

Anyway, here are today's stats

Hand Planes = 13,129 posts, averaging 32.9 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,655 posts, averaging 55.5 posts per day (+0.1 since yesterday)
Intercept = 3,474, or about 154 days (9 Oct 12)(faster by 2 days since yesterday)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good moring all its a new day in paradise  thanks for the prayers i sent him one and thanked him too.

*patron* your are so right.i had told my daughter a long time ago to pray as much as she wanted it dont take nothing to do it.when her son wasnt sure if he would make it or not .told her just keep sending prayers and always end it that his will be done.she asked what if he dont make it .i told her dieing is part of living and and that thats not the end more of a beginning . told her babys and children has a special place in the Gods eyes and that nobody know all that is going on but he dose. i told her its like marte graws parade we see only one float at a time go by he sees the whole parade i didnt relly know what to tell her.i did tell her maybe some babys are to special for this old cruel world and he needs them there and that he is really only concerned about their sprite with him i just really didn't know what say but it has taken a good turn and my hope is it stay so but i know today is all i can deal with as its all i got and hope i dont screw it up


----------



## DS

*eddie*, good news for the grandson. 
Hope there's good news for the rest of it soon, too.

G'morn' all. Thanks for all the compliments on the yard.
It's appreciated. 'twas more work than I figured on.

Did a sundeck in pavers, extended the patio 3 feet along the length, planted some big trees, even planted a garden planter full of tomatoes. (they're still tiny-raised from seed)

More pics later…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* thank you

i got to check on those grapes vines never grew any but going to try are they sold like in a seed or a vine thats trans planted . do they need lots of water


----------



## DS

HD had these in 3 gal buckets for under $19 each

I had put hibiscus bushes there last summer but the dog trampled them into the dust. 
The vines have a better chance as the dog has to go around the trellises. I just kept them on the drip system that was there, though I can tell they'll need a bit more water.

I was surprised how much of the noise from the AC gets knocked down already. That will only get better as they fill out the space. The fruit will be a nice side benefit also.

The pool equipment is on the other side of the house and I haven't finalized the plans over there yet. I am encouraged a bit by the vines and may use them there too. The Spa pump is hideously loud and is very irritating when trying to enjoy the therapy jets.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS*

got to go there today and get some sheet good s ill check out the plants,maybe get a wine venyard going **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

**DS*

when i build my patio i ran out of bricks and knotched some 2×4 treated lumber to make up the difference they are the same whith of a brick it turn out ok


----------



## DS

*eddie*, that looks really cool. very rustic. Is that a smoker there on the patio?

I got lucky and found a wholesale outfit that was clearencing pavers. Picked up 5 pallets (about 600sf) for $1/per sf. Still, by the time I adjusted the grade and laid the foundation, it was a lot more work ad money than I planned for originally.

I grew up on 1-1/4" acre in the middle of nowhere. My folks planted a dozen grape vines that I had to pass by each day walking home from the school bus stop. When the grapes were on, about a handful a day went "missing".
I got in so much trouble for it, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a smoker/b-b-q pit it work well love to smoke briskets my brothers a welder made it for me. but its heavy got to put some wheels on some time


----------



## DS

Niiiiiice!


----------



## patron

and i thought it was a still
with a long spigot


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is done. We had to do 1-1/2 days work today & again tomorrow, yesterday was a washout. Finished up just as the rain started falling out of the sky. Saturday will be a full day, 17 sq yds of mulch to spread.

Eddie,
The patio looks great, love the *WOOD* accent.
!!!

Patron,
Glad things are working out. I hope you are enjoying being the Cruise Director.

Time for the news. TTFN.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *David* now that i look at it it dose look like a still . just never know


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* you guys are getting your share of rain up there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another long day. Getting rain here now too. Talking down in the 40's tonight. May need to lite a fire to take the chill off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' patio eddie. Let's sample some of that sauce you're making…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* got some swamp water that will run off that cold front heading your way


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS*, I would rather landscape with fruit then anything else. My back yard has white seedless grapes, wild grapes, 2 apple trees, 3 peach trees, watermelon, cantaloupe, and a persimmon tree.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go cut some dados for my worksharp jig suppose to be here tomorrow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Swamp water is good for the garden…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

between you two we should have a lots of wine


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got plenty to do but not sure it's gonna get done tonight…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

might want to cover those peach trees then maybe not long as it dont freeze


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to get some plum trees to make wine out of…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have you ever drank persimmon wine


----------



## boxcarmarty

No chance of freeze. Peaches are as big as your thumb…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, not persimmon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I make persimmon pudding with whiskey sauce. Is that close enough???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got a peach tree but they always get those bugs i dont treat them with anything but they always put out and i love grapes and peaches


----------



## boxcarmarty

You have to keep them sprayed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I'll venture out to the WoodShack and figure out what I'm not gonna do tonight…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea i need to do more but they have so many peack farm here i usely just go get some from them.

i get a post on the chess match thread ever now and then and every time i read your post i LOL that was funny ''sit down i cant see''


----------



## DS

Hugemongous thunderstorm just now opened a can of whooop-azzzz on Phoenix.

Now I get to drive home in it… fun stuff.

Marty - I agree. If you're gonna hafta water it anyway, you might as well get something from them. (Fruit)

Well…I'm out for today.

G'nite all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd say we are getting our share of rain. One month ago, we were 3" below YTD rainfall. In a two week period, we are up to our YTD rainfall. That's 3"+ of rain in 2 weeks.

I want some of that wine!!!

I want my BCWW infotainment fix!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* There's nothing better then a peach picked fresh from the tree. I grow reliance and belle of georgia peaches which are the best eatin' peaches in my opinion…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3"??? That's a daily shower in Indiana…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I attempt to catch up on things, I thought you guys might like to see what's kept me busy lately.








If you'd like, you can see more about them here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I used to drink some persimmon wine now and then when I was younger.
The man living behind us had two persimmon trees and he didn't like them so he said we could have all we wanted.
That's back when I was single with no children. I had two bathrooms. One I used for it's intended purpose. The other usually stayed locked because I was making some type of bathtub wine in it.
All you need to do that is fruit, sugar, yeast, and some kind of plastic and duct tape to cover the tub air tight.


----------



## superdav721

Wow all the work going on. Patios, lawn work, box making and wine to.
I wanted to start my valve job on my bike. I started tearing it down. By the time I got to taking off the carbs. The boots that connect then to the heads were dry rotted. $35 bucks a piece. I ordered them and they are shipping from Japan. So I put it back together and now I will wait.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We got back some senior photos we had taken by a photographer friend of ours today.
I can almost cry.
My little girl has grown up to damned fast.
















I wonder if it's too late to lock her in the basement and forbid her to ever grow up.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's way tooooooooooooooo LATE!!!

I hope you have firearms, to keep the "boys" in line!!!


----------



## superdav721

Oh he has guns. And so does Dave. 
I will wear one when the new boyfriends come over. I also get the tape measure out and measure them. They ask why? I tell them for the coffin to fit correctly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you have some beautiful girls ,keep a shot gun around its easier to hit them on the run


----------



## superdav721

My two at prom this year


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Time is slipping away.
I think our girls have became women, Super.
How the hell did that happen?

My favorite thing to tell young suitors,
I may have a messed up back and bum leg son, but there aint a thing wrong with my aim.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Be sure to cover the carpet with a plastic drop cloth. Tell the "gentlemen" it's for blood splatters, but we know it's for when they pee & [email protected] their pants!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you two better go buy some more ammo . those are some pertty girls .just kidding they will do well they had good parents and knowing you two they have been raised right


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I taught her to take care of herself.








There's actually a funny story behind this photo.








A certain boy had broken her heart about a week after Valentine's day. She killed the teddy bear he'd given her with about thirty rounds and then posted the video of it all for her facebook friends to see.


----------



## superdav721

I showed the next to youngest how to shoot last year. I think it is time for the youngest this year.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres a pic of my baby girl and my little grand daughter .and me and my dad










she got her own place now and the nest is empty and i kinda like it.sometimes to quite but thats whats bob seager is for


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they had on the ten oclock new of a shooting over there something about some guy shot his wife and kid then kid napped the other kids they say he had kin over here all over the news here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its best to teach them young , would save a lot of accidents from happening


----------



## superdav721

Eddie there beautiful. Aint grandkids wonderful.
There was an Amber alert on the young man. He killed his wife and oldest daughter. I hope they find him and rescue his other two daughters.


----------



## patron

way cool guys

teach 'em young

nice to meet the family eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks guys the grand daughter is sweet girl loves to talk,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* how the visit going , i,m always tired when i have guest over but thats just me being a loner by nature


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have four other kids but the exes keep up with most of the pictures thou. one boy in the navy ,two more girls grown and doing well and one in prison in Texas for drugs hes got 11 years till he will get out. drugs just got caught up in all the money .told him it was a dead end but some times the hard way is the only way we learn.


----------



## patron

me too eddie

when i have guests over
it's all about them

sometimes i can only comment here
when they are in the bathroom

which seems appropriate somehow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning again…..


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Coffee is on. I am trying to get some things done early before work today so will have to be brief. WIll probably get the curtain box up tonight. I don't think I would mess with that little girl William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good lookin' girls eddie


----------



## DIYaholic

50% Chance of showers today. Does that mean only 1/2 of me will get wet??

Sometimes I'm in the mood for guests. Sometimes I'm not. Sometimes I am in the mood to be a guest. Sometimes I'm not.

I hope everyone enjoys their day! Gotta go, as we ain't got no automated mowers.

G'day…...........


----------



## superdav721

Eddie on the talking. I am the ONLY male in the house. There are 4 of them and one of me. To much yackity yack!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning stumpers I have to go to B Rouge today for osha training beutiful girls William,SD Eddie,Ive got one myself she is a marine so she can take care of herself,Got my slab poured the other day hope that is the last one I ever pour!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all…

Obviously all of our daughters get their looks from their mothers! And that my friends is a good thing! (Especially you William).

SD - as I and a few fellow dad-friends of mine (who also have all daughters) say - we should have been a WHOLE LOT CLEARER when we were teenagers praying to be surrounded by girls. Who says God doesn't have a sense of humor?

Several years ago when my daughters were about 4 and 7 we went to Myrtle Beach for a week (living in NC this is a usually a quick, easy, inexpensive vacation). Friends of ours ended up being there the same week. Their daughter is my youngest daughter's best friend. So about mid-week we did two night of kid-exchange. Our daughters spent the night with them one night, and their daughter spent the follwoing night with us, allowing for some "adult time" for each set of adults (for those of you of a similar age, "adult time" usually equates to a period of quite time, and going to bed (meaning sleep) early). Anyway, the morning we had their daughter, I (being at the beach on vacation) was trying to sleep in, when three little girls (one 7, two 4 years old) woke me up by jumping on the bed in their bikinis. I look up at my wife who has been up probably for hours laughing at me and I say "yet another teenage dream comes true….bikini clad girls dancing on my bed!"


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh and now for the morning stats….

Hand Planes = 13,140 posts, averaging 32.9 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Stumpy Nubs = 9,720 posts, averaging 55.5 posts per day (no change since yesterday)
Intercept = 3420 posts, or about 151 days (7 Oct 2012) (faster by 2 days since yesterday)

FYI - I've had some ask/comment about how if there is no change in the average the intercept still gets closer. This is due to that good 'ol rounding error in the reported averages. I actually calculate them (or rather Excel does) beyond the first decimal place (10th) but I only report on the rounded value.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.

DY, you made me smile this morning too early.
Now I think my face hurts.
Not enough coffee in me yet.

Daughters will change a man.
I remember someone asking me about ten years ago how it feels to be the father of such a pretty little girl.
I told them it made me want to call up a bunch of old men and make apologies for things I done years ago when their daughters were young.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm having a problem this morning.
Since I'm between projects and my back is hurting this morning, I thought I'd try today to start on that sign I've talked about so much.
The problem is wood.

I really need a good outside wood if I'm going to make it last. However, I can't find any locally that would be good for outside that is light in color like I need.
All the wood I have on hand are not very good for outside use.
So I don't know. If all else fails I make just make it out os something like cottonwood and then lay the finish on thick in layers and hope for the best.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good morning all you nubers its a nother day in paradise and pray we all have a great day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* they got a lot of cedar over here .or maybe its cypress i get the two mixed up but it pertty plenteful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i feel for you brother , girls are a hand full to start with . but the girls are special.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning* Russell* i have one in the service too we,ll just keep them in our prayers ,my kid loves it i told him they better get a lot of groceys those teenagers can eat a lot and never put on a pound.i told him if i ate as much as he did i would be 400 lbs . and i eat a lot already


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* that brought a lot of memory's those sleep overs , seemed like every kid in the area was sleeping over .they talked and giggled constantly it was funny.
*DY* i know hes got a sense of humor i look in the mirror every now and then


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* looks like some of that weather may be here its over cast ,wish i had a auto mower grass grow like weed here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty *and *ham* and you others working have a great and safe day hope they let you off at a good hour


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* its getting close great plans .my work sharp is suppose to be here today, these are the few planes i picked up in the last month r so. i,ll be glad to get them sharp. i dont think i got but a 100 bucks in them all together but it something to work with maybe more i think i gave 40 for that #4 stantly and not sure whats it for just thought it was cool looking with the wood knobs.



















then the fun begins


----------



## patron

morning guys

last day here of the niece visit

will be back sometime after she leaves

carry on 
good to see everyone is up 
and still doing


----------



## DS

G'mornin' all.

What a blow out we had here last night. Wind gusts, dust, rain… Three homes burned down from lighting strikes last night. There were even torn up mobile homes out in Apache Junction.

*DIY*, your talk about half wet from 50% chance of rain reminds me of our summer monsoon. The storm boundaries are pretty sharp sometimes. More than once, I was stopped at a red light, dry as a bone, and the other side of the intersection was in a downpour. It's pretty wild to see.

*eddie*, I've been an empty nest for a few years. Two daughters and a son. All three are attending college right now. They come home to roost sometimes. The nest isn't ever truly empty, I suppose.

My oldest daughter made me a grandfather last year. My grandson is 10 months old now - and a real charmer to boot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS * i love kids and really love the grandbabys .what i like is they seem to be more open and just want to hang out with you .and they lisen a lot better that mine did .then it may be that i m not having to raise them,. one of them cam up to me and wanted to show me a picture of his girlfriend he was proud ,like he had a clue what it even meant, i toyed with and told him ''you know outward beauty can often over shadow inward ugliness "*"DS * he looked at me with this staight face and said"" i dont want to look at her insides" i thought i was going to die from laughing so hard. your going to love grand kids .


----------



## DS

*eddie*, that was funny… kids say the darndest things.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex * where you been . you in the shop or getting honey dos wood you know it every bodys playing the streets


----------



## patron

hello

my niece left about noon here
i took a long nap

actually got started cleaning the deck and yard
with these two women here separately
so they could have some breathing room
(i have cabin fever for 12 1/2 years straight now)
and blab non-stop

all wisdom of course

my sisters service went well
i will post some pictures
when marcia arrives home
and loads them
as she didn't bring her cable with

missed many things here throughout
as i tend to focus on guests during those times

my computer is full of ads from california
as they both did their mail from mine
if anyone needs any cosmetics or clothes
let me know and i'll send a link

i feel revitalized
and ready for more work this year now

thanks again for your support
during this time
it does make a big difference

i got to eat food made by hand
the old fashioned way
what a treat
(i learned to bread chicken for frying)
and got smoothies every morning
and got to spend time with my nephew too
he is a very smart guy
i will write more with them all

and maybe learn something


----------



## superdav721

The stories are warm and funny. What a good day guys. I have had to read these to my wife and girls. They enjoyed them as well.
Eddie man what a fine collection of planes you have. Those little grey ones you have are great. I have one and love it. I gave eight bucks for it and need to get another one. The transitional is a beautiful plane. 
Great stories of family and friends. 
This is why I am A LJ.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yard is mowed and weedeated. Dinner has been ate. Trash is out. Dog is fed. Laundry is in the drier. Coffee pot is fixed…..

Night All…..


----------



## patron

night marty

you must be tired
the term is et
or eated

TGIF tomorrow

enjoy all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty *sounds like those 14 hour days are starting to run in to one another hope your off this weekend and get some shop and rest time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* glad to see you back house guest are like a boat i bought once happy the day i got it and happy the day i sold it. maybe things will get back to normal if there is such a thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks dave , and good morning to all you nubers .
ITS FRIDAY AND I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE THE WEEKEND OFF just thiught i would yell that out been retired a while and forget some times how needed a break is when you are at the grinding wheel.

you early birds there coffee on donut holes and maple surpe and pancakes eggs and bisquets sauage and cheeze . you guys have a great day and a safe one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*REX* i pray your ok just havent heard that wit of yous in while


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys.

The coffeee is wakingme up and I would rather be sleeping. However, someone has to work to pay for all the social security checks.

I have not had the privilege of raising daughters, I have two sons. I wish they would vacate the nest! It is shaping up to be a beautiful day in Indiana and a nice weekend is promised. I have two significant outside chores to attend and I will get the curtain box finished and hung. I was putting it up and ran into a snag. I am screwing it into the trusses that form the rafters and ceiling. These are on 24" centers. The box has to be centered on the window. Unfortunately, the trusses are not anywhere near centered. one end of the box will hang about 20inches from the truss. Of course this is a curtain hangar so the curtains will be open and most of the weight suspended directly under the area with the least support. The upshot is I have to place an anchor in the ceiling for the end of the box. That is always a challenge to get things lined up right and it is even worse when you are working overhead. I will figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, TGIF…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone!
What does TGIF mean?
Thank God I farted?


----------



## superdav721

Ham I have a 22 year old son and a 20 year old oldest daughter. I told the boy if you stay here you will do choirs. He moved in with grand mother. The oldest girl has a lazy streak that is a mile wide.
I like the way you announced your sons. The spoke of them at home. Then stated your wishes. 
Good stuff.
Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had one of those good/bad days yesterday.
I was hurting terribly.
That gave me an excuse though to sit on my butt all day.
So, what could I do sitting on my butt?
I started on that sign I've been rambling about for over a month.
I got all the words routed out and paint in them.
I'll go sometimes today (hopefully) and sand off the spots where I got out of the recessed areas and cut the sign to final size. I was hurting too bad yesterday to even cut the board, so it's routed on a board that's way oversized. Then I'll put a weatherproof finish on it. 
I was worried a lot about my ability to do it freehand. By the time I got through about the first three letters though, it started seeming as easy as taking candy from a baby.
The only thing I see I am going to need is a couple of better bits for sign making. 
I can't seem to make my wife and kids understand that we don't really NEED lights and groceries though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Super.
You say you set your son straight on the subject right away while your daughter has a lazy streak a mile wide.
That touches an interesting problem I'm having. 
All in all, I've had more "problems" with my daughter than I have all my boys.
I think sometimes the problem there is that I handle things differently with her.
She does things sometimes that, if it had been one of my boys, things would have been handled much differently.

It doesn't help matters none that she knows she knows just how to get what she wants from daddy. Within reason of course.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My daughter finished last full day of school yesterday. All she has is a senior breakfast thing to go to, then she walks the field for graduation.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning William and Dave another day in paradise


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Eddie.
I would normally just agree with that statement.
However, the way I feel this morning, I'd have to say, define paradise.


----------



## patron

morning fellas

it is good to hear the blessings 
these children bring
even when it is perplexing at times

not to intrude here

i have three children
one son from marriage
who hasn't talked with me in over 12 years
and is married and has two sons

and one daughter who i didn't know about 
till she was born from an old GF
then met my eldest son when he turned 30
also whom i didn't know from another GF

the daughter somehow got into heroin at 16
and is lost to methadone still
we chat on the phone from time to time
when she is coherent

the two sons won't talk with me at all
(i don't know what their mothers told them
other than that i was dead years ago
which somehow is all my fault that i am not)

i have gotten over it all
as i too have a life to live
and am 'uncle' to many friends kids
and can share in their lives

i guess what i am saying
is do the best you can

your love of your children
gives them strengths
they will use in their own lives and families

they are all a blessing

(did i mention that my second wife
called to tell me she had a daughter of mine too
after i found out she had married the son of the oil minister
of iran (bigamy)
she said it was mine
as the girl was white
and they are both dark skinned (iranian and costa rican)

and now for a P.S.:

WOOD !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey* patron*
hang in there i,ve had my share of exs too.it will work out just keep on keeping on i have seen to many situations turn around. keep your daughter in my prayers .the past is gone and all we got is today .in my life time i have witnessed drug addiics turn completely around and good people go completely bad .some things we have no control over .

i was married one time and i had to travel a lot and was gone way to much now that i look back on it .i put my job over my family i think its a lot of work to make a marriage work and i did it poorly to say the least.one day i was having to go to Washington DC to do some lobbying and was going to be gone for a couple of weeks. the day i was leaving we got into a fight as it was what we had grown to do a lot ,i had at that time 20 beautiful acres with a1 acre pond it was nice it looked like it could have been on a post card . deer every where had put a new trailer,had build a large front porch 20×30 it was nice could sit on it and deer hunt which i never got that chance .had the trailer right in the middle of the 20 acres was making plans on building a new home there.any way that day i told her i was tired of fighting as i was raised in that crap and if she didnt like it here to carry her you know what.i left and when i got back i pulled in to my long drive way to my house and it was gone ,she even took the electric pole nothing was there but my cloths on that porch and my dog which had them trown every where.it was a bad day to say the least but it got worse. went to the bank to get some moneyfor a room and all the money was gone i thought just cant get no worse it did i stayed at my brothers till i got paid as i had a lot of hours on my check and thought i would get set up some where till i got back on my feet got my check it was 42$ the IRS had put a freeze on my bank account for some old taxes that i didnt even know about i thought its got to get better ,didnt, all of this was happening in a weeks time i had to go to baton rouge to a meeting and it was pouring down raining while on my way a rock r something hit the transmission coolant line and burnt the think up there i sit in the rain on the side of the road in the middle of no where broke and homeless and had a job making good money, got mad at god ,started doing drug, drinking ,fighting and treating women badly just went crazy for a while before it got better but after alls said and done i realized God didnt do this i made it thur it was just a big ole pot hole in lifes highway that i hit and the truth be know it was mostly my own makeing but when you go home and your home is gone you know its a bad day.took a long time but it worked out, so hang on my friend its just another in paradise.


----------



## patron

right you are my friend

another day in paradise

made a casing for a door this morning
then took a nap this afternoon
might rain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got my workshape 3000 in man a sharp tool makes all the difference in the world raining here, but it rain all the time seems ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some of these old planes dont look good but with a sharp edge make a nice shave. got to learn more on the angles that they require


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

these squirles dont care if its rain or not pouring down


----------



## patron

congrats on the work sharp

here is some diamond abrasives for that

http://www.dmtsharp.com/sharpeners/bench-stones/dia-sharp-magna-disc-system-1/

i have the same tool
sharpened every chisel i have

i do need to get this magna sharp stuff too

it was all the toilet flushing
and the cows tore of the fill view hose i had on the tank
lost 1,200 gal water while i was gone

no big deal still have 2,000 in the big tank
let it rain


----------



## superdav721

WOW
You know they say " walk a mile in his shoes" Some of you guys have 2 pairs. Everybody has bad times of one type or another. Life.
Now if I am going to walk a mile in your shoes. You know what. You are going to be barefoot and I am going to be a mile down the road with your shoes


----------



## patron

howdy dave

if you walk in mine
be ready to do it in circles

has anyone heard from roger


----------



## superdav721

No I haven't. I think the last dose has given him a tough time.


----------



## patron

i been praying they were going to let him rest a bit
i know he was looking forwards to that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay yall got my band saw blade changed. all they had was a 6 tpi 1/4 " i guess it will work , my brother gives me metal cutting blades they seem to do good and stay sharp a while and they are free cant locate him so had to buy one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i would not want anybody to walk in my shoes but then i'm sure i'm not the first one that has hit those big ass pot holes in lifes highway


----------



## patron

what size blades do you use eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope ol Roger is faring well i miss his ol witty self. if we dont here from him soon maybe should pm him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a 14 inch saw its a 93and 1/2 inch blade


----------



## patron

send me a PM with address
i got all kinds of blades here


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow LumberJerks.
I FINALLY got my sign cut. 
Here is the post on it if you want to see.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

saw your sign *William *looks great they ought to see that from the road


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David im good for a while and still plan on seeing you before to long ,but no stress if im there we,ll grill some steaks and watch a camp fire burn


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One of my sons got into the millionaire's club at his school this year. This is a club for kids that have read over a million words over the school year. They have word counts for all the books they check out and they're only counted if they pass a test on the ones they read. This son is in the gifted class. This year, he met this accomplishment by setting a goal and he read every book in the Harry Potter series. He's had his nose in one of those books all year. His brothers have picked on him from time to time. They aren't picking on him now.








That's him, between those two girls in the khaki pants and blue shirt. 
Each of the kids in the photo, for making this accomplishment, were picked up at the school today by the limo. They were taken to the local country club where they met the chef there. They got to try their hand at hand tossing pizza dough and then were treated to a lunch on the pizzas the chef helped them make. After that they were taken back to the school in the limo.

He starts junior high next year. He recently read a Nicholas Sparks book and now wants to read all the books by that author. Knowing this kid, I have no doubt he will do it too.


----------



## patron

congrats on that dad

we gave away 6 bikes to that group here
every year a different one in the area
(school that is)
boy does that make them proud


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you got to be proud of him .limo and all the girls rounded up. i liked harry potter too saw the movie but the books are always better .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Patron.
I really like programs like this one where the kids actually work to earn something. So often these days I see kids (mine included at school) who are just handed awards and such for doing little more than showing up.

Eddie,
The books are always definately better. He asked a while back who my favorite author was when I was growing up. I had several, but I told him that I always enjoyed Steven King novels. So he and I got onto this very topic. I explained to him how the movie, Christine, was a good movie, but that they left out so many details that were in the book. I almost had him talked into reading some Steven King. I suggested Cujo though. Before he could read it, he watched the movie with me and now is not so sure he wants to read Steven King.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have ya'll seen Rex's gnomes lately?


----------



## HamS

Reading is a habit best learned young. There is a spot in the house I grew up where the drywall has a hole worn it where my feet sat on the radiator while I read in a rocking chair. I was always there after chores and dinner. Mom often would have to wake me up and send me to bed. That is except for the nights I was out hell raisin' We did not have a TV in the house, mome thought it was sinful, and I thought she was nuts, but I learned to entertain myself with a book. The book can go anywhere you go and you are your own director, actor, stage manager, costumer, scene designer and critic as well as the audience. It is a great thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!D*
Where ya at buddy?
You need to check out this Craiglist post.


----------



## patron

i'm wondering if he is with
that date 'girl' 
he sent us

maybe thats 'her'
in the pentagram

getting 'fixed'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lack of a television was what started me to reading when I was young Ham.
My uncle, an old military man, helped raise me.
I asked him once why he didn't have a television.
He said because it rotted young minds.
Then he asked what I liked to watch on television.
I told him I really like westerns.
He handed me a Louis L'Amour book.

So my uncle and Louis L'Amour taught me what a book can do.
If any of you don't know who Louis L'Amour is, he wrote westerns and is one of those authors who, with less than a page, can pull you in so far that you almost feel like you're riding across the plains right along beside those cowboys.


----------



## JL7

We are farmers…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What do ya'll farm JL7?
I worked on a cotton farm once.


----------



## JL7

the expected response was… da da da da da da….......

Stupid I know. But this is how we pass the time at work.

Actually did spend a few years on the farm tho…...raising pigs…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello gents. I was watching a movie with the wife and kids. William thanks for the heads up.
Welcome Jeff!
Ham great tale.
Now I am off to Williams project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We had a garden when I was a kid.
My first "paying" job, I was thirteen and hoed cotton from can till can't for eight dollars a day.
I learned something EXTREMELY important that summer.
I do NOT want to be a farmer.

I recognized the "we are farmers" from the commercial, but didn't get the joke.
Don't worry, most jokes go way over my head.


----------



## JL7

Wanted to share my "not so woodworking" project - and this seems like a good place for that….due to city ordinance, I can't park my rusty and sometimes trusty truck next to my house, because it was on grass…..got a warning notice in the mail.

Wanted to park my truck here, but all the options were huge $$$ to "NOT PARK ON GRASS" so came up with this:

4×6 treated timbers staggered and nailed together - they weigh a TON…all other materials are from the property - sand and pavers are re purposed….......

It's a bit ugly - but it's all mine and the city can buzz off:


----------



## JL7

William….my first job was picking up concrete blocks and placing them on a conveyor belt…cleared up many decisions in my life…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now THAT works.
I knew a guy in Atlanta once who, when placed with a "parked on grass" notice, he was given three days to get it off the grass or have it towed.
He suspended it from a A-frame about three inches off the ground. That got it off the grass, technically.
They towed it anyway while he was at work.
He took it to court.
The judged dropped the fine, made the city return his truck, and awarded him his lost wages for his day in court. Then the judge told him it was the best response to a crap law he'd ever heard of.
They never messed with him about his truck again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A family member and I were talking about worst jobs we'd ever had the other day JL.
My worst full time job was dishwasher at a Golden Corral steak house. 
My worst job (if you count all of them though) was with a temp service I worked with once while laid off from a plant I worked at. They sent me out one day to the county office, where they put me on a truck with a shovel. I spent the next two days traveling back roads picking up road kill.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Back to my Law & Order episode fellas.
I'll check back next commercial.


----------



## patron

great fix jeff
some official busybodies just go to far

you are right 
we are all sharing our
work 
lives
thoughts

come on in and set a spell

door is always open


----------



## superdav721

Tool blog coming up.
Jeff that is one nice drive way. I like that a lot.


----------



## patron

my worst job
dishwasher too

at 15
6 nights 12 to 8 am

$30 take home for the week
and a plain hamburger each shift

my room was $22.50 a week

now i make $3.75 an hour
on SS


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…....

Dave - small birdseye project in process…............posting to follow.


----------



## JL7

My experience with jobs is they may start out well, but most go stale….....anyone with the secret to keep with lively? I'm interested…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dishwasher was a crappy job for what it paid Patron.
The funny thing is, this ties back to JL7's insurance commercial joke earlier.
The discussion I was talking about was the commercial where it says the woman is on a Ramon noodle every night budget.
I remember those days.
That's why I hate Ramon Noodles and Macaroni and cheese to this day.
Pay was so low washing dishes that I'd volunteer to help the bus boy when I was caught up. I was sneaking ash tray contents into a paper bag I kept in my apron.
At night, I'd cut the cigarette butts open for the tobacco so I could re-roll it because I couldn't afford my smoking habit.
I was young then though. Truth be told, I'd probably had more money if I'd stayed out of the pool hall on my day's off.
Those were the days though.
I didn't have money, but I had a lot less worries back then.


----------



## superdav721

Once when I was in the oil fields. All I had was 7 bucks to eat on for 12 days. Lots of rice and noodles. But I had something on my stomach.
Blog on some bits and pieces.
Great Jeff.


----------



## superdav721

Where is Stumpy?
Is McNugget on strike?
DIY?
Marty?
Rex?
Bags?


----------



## patron

ahh 
to be young and stupid

now i'm old and stooped

wish i had invested in 
anhauser-busch stock then

instead of buying it 
by the can

i'd be a real rich jerk now


----------



## superdav721

David I have bought my share. I am coming up on my third birthday without a drink. I have a little more money now. That money is what supplies my wood habit.


----------



## JL7

good one david….............I can relate


----------



## JL7

Dave - good for u on 3 years!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey guys.
Somehow I cannot get a full year without a drop.
However, does thirteen years without being legally drunk count?
I have went from (when I was a lot younger) to a drunk who drank enough to float the Titanic to the man I am today who has two to three drink a year at the most.


----------



## patron

congrats on three dave

i just did 18 may 2nd

not to worry william
if you can control it
more power to you

like they say in the book

'someday they might invent a pill
so we can have 2 drinks

the problem is
we will take more pills'


----------



## JL7

William - no help here except that sounds really admirable….actually depending on which study you follow maybe yo should drink sometimes…......very confusing…..


----------



## patron

i have been wondering william

what you got in that face mask
that you are sniffing

i've never seen you without it

must be some good stuff

maybe essence of ….......... ?


----------



## superdav721

Somebody studies drinking. What a JOB!
I want to study GIRLS!
or
How to retire on a south pacific island.


----------



## DIYaholic

I meant to study procrastination, just never found the time!


----------



## superdav721

Randy made the party. woo woo!


----------



## JL7

Dave - You have 4 girls in the house right? Or is this not what you meant?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all.

You guys must type very slow, it took me all night to read all the previous posts.

No TGIF for me, got 17 sq yds of mulch to spread tomorrow. No rest for the wicked!

I need to check on the links ya'll posted.

BRB.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Patron,
It's a standing agreement I have with Al Gore. You know, he invented the internet and all.
I am not allowed to show my mug without the coverup.
If I do, it may give all of the internet such nightmares that they'll have to see therapists.
Those therapists will advise them to never log on again to assure they never see that hidious sight again.
Thus, the fall of the World Wide Web.


----------



## superdav721

No I am *trapped* in my house with 4 girls.
I was wishing to be young and dumb again chasing girls. The only thing that has changed is the young part.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall make me thursty


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey William I read all of La"mours books my favorite was Riders of the Purple Sage the movie was good also
My little girl turned 25 today I texted her and told her she was getting old,SHE said DAD theres one thing about it I will never be as old as you are !!!!nuff said


----------



## superdav721

I heard on the radio that Gore got a D- in science in college.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There ya go Patron.
Don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## superdav721

*IM BLIND
AGAIN*
Stop doing that William
You scare folks


----------



## patron

you must be related to medusa

it's a good thing al
caught that

i imagine you wear it 
under the covers too


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well guys.
I gotta go.
Maybe I'll be back later.
I gotta go pick up my daughter from work.
She started her first job today.
She's working at the movie theater at the mall.
Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william your a mess LOL


----------



## hydrohillbilly

A friend of mine died yesterday,Ive worked with him for 20 years he was diagnosed with cancer 3 weeks ago he had chemo 7 days ago his blood turned septic and they called me yesterday in OSHA class and told me he had passed away!!!!this was a good guy I wished I could be like him.


----------



## JL7

Cheers to your friend Russel…........sorry for your loss.


----------



## patron

sorry for your loss russel

good friends are special
do what you two did best together

he will be with you in that

the good things always remember


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hiis name was Curti Beard we called him Tin Man rest in peace


----------



## DIYaholic

Russel,
Sorry to hear of your friends passing.


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

"Union Break"


----------



## JL7

So I get paid to do nothing?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I flagged your "Picture Post" for removal. The World (Wide Web) has done nothing to deserve such treatment!!!


----------



## superdav721

Russel no words can express what you are feeling. He lives in your memories. Rest in piece Tin Man.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Russel sorry for the loss of your friend,hes in a better place now no more pain.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff paid?
When you figure that one out let me know?
Ill pay you if you go to Williams house and steal all of his scroll saw blades. Hide his coffee pot, to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* those bits came out nice


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how long did you leave then in the electrolysis


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looked at your sign. Great job.

SuperD,
We're going to need to see a project that utilizes those augers. We know you have it in you.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie PM me your email.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Just want you to know that you are missed. LJs just is not it's usual mess without you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Saturday morning is soon approaching. I need to check on a few things, before retiring for the night.

BRB.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie overnight.
You know it Randy.


----------



## superdav721

You guys know we are coming up on 10,000


----------



## superdav721

Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,

A workday awaits me & so does my pillow!!

Night Shift, you're up.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Maria56

Turn an ordinary wood into a work of art is extreme!







http://www.kindleproblems.com/eidf.gif[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're joking! Right!?
I appreciate your vague attempt to reply with a statement that might have something to do with a woodworking website. 
However, your link is to an online poker site.
This, in my opinion, still makes you a spammer and an annoying ass.
If you prove me wrong I'll apologize about it later, but that's my thoughts.
So go away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, so that my friends won't think I've went completely off the deep end if it's deleted before morning, I thought I'd explain before I flag it.

Post # 9844, from Maria56
Turn an ordinary wood into a work of art is extreme!
Followed by a link to a video poker website.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good night all.
I have caught up on my shows tonight.
Law & Order
House
and NCIS
Now the compuker is going in its case and I am going into bed.


----------



## Maria56

Turn an ordinary wood into a work of art is extreme







http://www.kindleproblems.com/fgroj.gif[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## HamS

MAria 56 came back

Morning f.riends,

It is abeautiful day in the wood shop. I think my younger son had a lesson in the perils and evils of demon rum last night. Fortunately he was not directly involved, but got to see first hand how stupid it makes you look; He ended up being the peacemaker between two of his friends who got pretty stupid.

Today is ging to be a busy day at the old homestead. I will be finishing the paint in the garage and hanging the curtain. Miss Julie is going to play a concert for a mother daughter tea at one of the local nursing homes. I will be recording it, unless she decides I shouldn't. She does this often, I think just because she loves to play.

Well, my coffee is drunk so it is time to get at it.

Have agreat day nubbers!


----------



## patron

morning ham

had three cups here already

i think it's time for my early nap

have a good day
looking forward to the curtain 
as i'm sure you are too

then up and at 'em
making a door and jamb 
then the build blog

maria got flagged a few times already
now for someone to wake
and delete


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Coffee is on here got to put a carport door in for a freind then maybe I can get my shop set up….....busy,busy


----------



## superdav721

Coffee is up here and I and trying to catch up on my internet duties. Then off to change the lawn mower blades. You know what that means.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.
Notice I said nothing about a GOOD morning.
I only hope you all have a morning. That's the best I can muster at the moment.

Glad you can cut grass Super. It's raining here. 
Oh, and I sent you a text. Get your phone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What is with you guys stating coffee as in units of CUPS?
I'm starting my second pot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Maria56 posted AGAIN.
So it's not just a spammer, but a persistant spammer. 
Quick, everyone send her (assuming by the ID name) a private message trying to sell her something.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted nut cases. It looks like it will be a nice day here. Got some good coffee that needs a refill right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Rex.
Good to see you up and around this morning.
You need to get insulated mugs.
That's what I use so I can refill two cups at each trip to the coffee maker at a time.
It saves time and gets me more coffee in front of me before anyone else can get to the coffee pot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I'll settle for an IV coffee infusion delivered from an insulated container so the coffee is kept at a decent temperature.I/m lucky becaus e I have an IV port installed, so I can get plugged in without being stuck with a needle Only trouble is medicare won't fund it. Bummer


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Get plugged into direct coffee infusion.
Now that is a medical procedure I would be all for.
Where do I sign up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*WOOD*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goo morning Wood Box.

William, the great thing about these ports is that the infusion goes straight into the blood stream, so you would not have to wait for the coffee fix to take place, it would be instant. Maybe some serious coffee addicts might consider it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Slept in late this morning. It sure felt good after the hours this past week. I was up about 11:30 last night when the black lab next door treed a ******************** outside my bedroom window. Then my dogs decided to chime in at the back door for their recognition of the catch.

Debbie has a busy weekend planned out that begins in a few. Parts of it includes an auction that has a bunch of yard ornaments. Other parts include redoing some flower beds and relocating some plants. I would like to build a screen door for the WoodShack but I'm not sure if I'll get started on it this weekend. My boat parts were here when I got home yesterday so I do want to replace the waterpump kit on it and get it ready for the water.

*Dave, Stumpy, *Your packages are ready to ship as soon as I can get them on their way…..


----------



## patron

morning all again today

4 hour nap over
cloudy out
hope it rains

building an insulated door
for friends sauna
casing made yesterday
build blog will follow

lucky me today
got this on my home page
something to dream on 
while working today
_

Hello my Dear I'm MABLE
i am happy to meet you,and i will like us to be friends,
please mail me on my private email address([email protected])
so that we can known each other,
from there i we send you my pictures and also tell you more about me thanks.

___

hi rex
good to see you are back
what you up to 
trolling for more dates ?

feel free to write mable
us mischiefteers got to stick together


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning David, thank goodness I finally got rid of that Mable, she's been diverting my attention for the past week. She comes from India, and BTW that's not a .45 bullet hole in her head, it's a caste mark.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, that caste mark is scratched off when she gets maried. The groom gets to scratch it of to find out what her dowry is. It could be 5 chickens, 3 goats or a 7-11 store.


----------



## patron

what did you do with the date you sent
or was that mable

you sure know how to pick 'em


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, *I did not pick her*
It was the best Medicare could provide.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Even Medicare is outsourcing nowadays.*


----------



## patron

that might be their version
of a coffee delivery system

the negligee the new
mind numbing drug


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, well she certainly bent mine and left of other things numb as well. But her curried eggs went wel with my sheep's eyeballs, they saw me through the day with sight AND sounds.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all its another day in paradise good to see you Rex that sign was a mess


----------



## patron

ahh

a good grope
and giggles
session

the perfect gift
for the guy
that has everything

you are a true leader

'going where no man
dares to go'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah David - No flies on me, only the marks where they have been.

Hiya Eddie, what are you up to today?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just got up and put some coffee on ,check out my owl 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65843


----------



## superdav721

Eddie did you check your email?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, that Owl is a hoot.
Nice sharpening station Eddie, you made a great job of it, looks really good.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Rex


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave just checked it and thanxs a lot for the book man you are the best thanks Dave ive heard about that book and will read and use it


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Grass cut. Rain started. Lunch then go play in the shop if I can get away with it.


----------



## superdav721

120 till 10 K


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William grads on the top three
rains here again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* tell your son i have had a few bout with that demon rum he always won they say'' rum will make you num and dum"


----------



## patron

eddie
both you and william
should be in the winners circle 
by the end of the day

congrats to you both


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *patron* looks like i may be heading your way next month when i get there you just keep on doing what you want dont have to keep me entertained i,ll have my lap top and may be able to catch on reading on the train and sit on the pourch and enjoy the open range from there. probable only be able to stay a few months* *


----------



## patron

sounds good eddie

i got wifi so we can talk here
just like we do now

i been working around here some every day
upgrading the house and shop too
all i need is a trailer hitch for the car
then i can get rid of things
instead of moving them around so much

already been thinking some drives we can do
so you get to see the best we got to look at

couple of months is pretty short
but we will do the best we can


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess all are in the shop or spending time with the love one or doing honey dos. being retired i forget about the weekend trying to squeeze so much it to it. later all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, you must be a newbie retiree, us seasoned ones can't tell one day from another, let alone weekends.


----------



## patron

i don't know weekends either

i do know weak ends
and leak ends


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

.....and David, you're still a kid.?


----------



## superdav721

I have heard from Bags.
Letter as follows
Hey Dave,

Thanks for checking.
Haven't been on here in a while.
Way too many oxycodins and other things.
I still have a little pain but have forced my way off of them the last few days.
Body is taking a beating but I'll get through it.
The Bells Palsy is still working its craziness on me but has improved substantially.

I really appreciate the checkup.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

This thread is double posting again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Many thanks for the update SD, we have all been concerned about him.


----------



## patron

thanks dave

i know we all tough it out sometimes

but do pray and care about each other
__

still change my own diapers too roger


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, not long now until you get out of those diapers and into a catheta.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Dave* will keep him in my prayers that book is great read the intro and didnt stop until several pages its good

*david *and *rex* been retired about 5 years but whats this about diapers and catheta yall are scaring me **
getting there though not sure of the days any more i havent wore a watch sense i retired told my self no more meeting and no appointments put my day planer in storage and lost it .love it


----------



## patron

can't i just make my bed higher
and use a garden hose

as you mentioned
medicare doesn't help much

after that sciatica 
and 4 months of waiting 
i got a bill for $1,200

screw those guys
i find ways to fix myself
but aspirin only goes so far

you got any more of that stuff 
i could use a big jamaican spleef at times


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ho my goodness im going back to work if i can find someone that needs me but dont really know anything


----------



## patron

thats why we like you eddie

we don't know anything either


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I've been retire for 6 years, but 2 of them I still attended my job, but was not really there - if you know what I mean.

David, I have enough unfinished medications to open my own pharmacy, if you need it, I got it ….... now about a nice new catheta? I have also a large collection of medical hardware, anyone in the market for surgical boots, walkers, shower seats, walking canes, crutches, wheelchairs, lung testers, Blood pressure testers, sugar testers, pee pots, spew buckets, ankle braces etc., etc. needs to contact me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, if I were you, I would start to stock up on handkerchiefs and some of those school notebooks. 
You'll need to tie a knot in a handkerchief to remember something and make an entry into a notebook as to where you left the handkerchief. Be prepared.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## patron

it is really sick 
the way they run that medical stuff

my ex was a caregiver
and hospice too

after it was all over
all the meds and equipment had to be thrown out
she started to get shower seats and wheelchairs
and any equipment before the officials did
and use it for others and friends in need

the unopened meds were thrown out
however many or however new they were

so much waste and so expensive for us all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My friends, I've not come here today to be Got-at, sh**-at, top-at or any other -at.
I've come to sell my pills.
My pills cure ALL ills; coughs, colds sore holes and smoking chimneys ….....

These are some lines I remember of my favorite comedians, a long time ago, I have never forgot it, it was so funny with the his visual as a snake oil peddler.


----------



## patron

so what is the true meaning of 'consumption'

seems just about everyone had it
even though nobody ever said what it was

now they got all these new names
that even they still don't know anything about


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Some of my meds were being refilled long after I had been put on other meds. The pharmacy refused to take them back. It still happens, but the only way I have been able to stop it is to ask them to take the meds out of the package and refuse ones I don't take anymore. When you just pick up a bad or package, then you have legally accepted all of them and they can't take them back because they are now "used".


----------



## patron

like the man said

'a scam by any other name ….....'


----------



## HamS

I finished trimming out a window in the garage that has been bugging Miss Julie since we moved into this house. I discovered the jamb extension kit when I was cleaning up things i the garage. It is painted and all.


----------



## patron

well ham 
you deserve a a cool one
and a sit down
(unless you are still on the clock)

well be up to 10,000 soon
maybe after diner
everyone will start talking all at once


----------



## KTMM

IT'S ALIVE…..

I've been out the past few days. I have rebuilt a circa 2004 iMAC to a good working condition and I also got paid (and spent) all that extra work I did a while back for that guy.

I now have an I5 2500 intel, 16gb of ram, a 120gb ssd drive, a nice Nvidia graphics card and a few other things….
In laymans terms for the non IT people. I GOT AN A$$ WH00PER of a computer!!!!!!
To top things off, it's running a certain Apple operating system, which is itself quite an accomplishment.

I was reading all of the posts following William and SD's posts of their daughters proms. Thanks for reminding me of the future….............
I have two girls, one is 11 and from my wife's previous marriage, and a 2 year old, whom I can't deny. The oldest one is at her dad's, and the wife spent the day shopping for a bridesmaid dress. Which means me and the Babycake got to spend the day together. I am both proud and sad that she was emulating my actions and trying to unscrew the fans from my new computer….. It was a good day nonetheless.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

look like all the normal folks are sleeping here i am sharping planes at 2 in the morning they are starting to really plane. my jack plane seem like its turbo charged fly across the board with power steering


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thought For The Day

The Secret Service scandal was discovered when a disagreement on how much a prostitute wanted for her services came to light. She wanted $800.00. The Secret Service Agent offered $30.00.

How ironic is it that the only person in Washington willing to cut spending gets fired?


----------



## HamS

Hmmm, a point to ponder certainly.

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is finished and time to focus on what the day will bring. After church I hope to get back to the curtain hanger. My side trip into finishing the window in the garage brought a great deal of joy to Miss J and you know what they say about a happy wife! I am looking out the front )curtainless) bay window and the weeds in the drainage ditch at the road are getting kinda of high so that is probably what I ought to do outside.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, you are just one handy, handy man to have around. Miss J is so lucky to have you, but I bet she already knows that.
I do hope you both have a lovely day, a nice private tea party on the portico this afternoon perhaps?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's Happening Lucus???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, Does that plane have A/C and cruise???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, When you get that curtain hanger figured out, Debbie needs a hanger for a finch feeder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, $30 seems pretty cheap. He should have offered $35….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gosh Box, you are up with a vengeance today


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOX, it was the best I could do on SS. Medicare refused it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it today when we expect to see a hologram of Stumpy appear on *his* thread?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much of anything done yesterday unless you consider shopping, cleaning gutters, rebuilding downspouts, rearranging flowerbeds, and going out to dinner as doing something…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. Sounds like you got a lot of things done that someone else wanted though, maybe today is your turn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy?


> Isn't he that mysterious person that appears once a week and predicts our shop future


?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Box, he's just a thinker of crazy thoughts he has when he is idle, consequently he has MANY crazy thoughts, some of which have become election platforms and fish tank protocols.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chance of rain here today. May not be able to work on the boat unless I back the motor inside the door. May get to start on my screen door today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to get my day going. Have to run by Mom's and tell her how much I love her and appreciate giving birth to me…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

AWWWW Isn't that Special?


----------



## patron

morning 
coffee
thought
alive

$50
(it's all i got honey)


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning Nubers ,on my first pot of coffee wondering what the day will bring


----------



## patron

looks like we scared 'em off russel

how are things with you today


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Box*- I've been busy this past week. But I normally show up a lot more than "once a week". I usually post every day, and I always read the posts even when I don't comment.


----------



## superdav721

Hello guys. We got 3 1/2 inches of rain here yesterday. I will never be able to get my garden in. It is this way most years. 
Lucas I looked for a week and I do not have an Apple keyboard, when I find one its yours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon all nuber,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* been reading that book its a good study on planes they been around a llong time that guy had a lot of plane knowledge


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* you were right that work sharp is great money well spent and the station keeps it all together and dosen,t take up a lot of space. wish they had one for card scrapers . some times i use some pices of glass from a old broken window pane.


----------



## patron

congrats to you eddie
you made #i last night

and to william too

keep it up guys

real inspirations 
all of you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* great day to day its another day in Paradise i got 80 bucks but today im above the ground so it ok. dont have any honey dos she left a few years ago to go get some cheese burger and never came back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* david*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning *Russe*l it going to be a good day at least no more concrete form to buid


----------



## patron

i got $40
the lady i gave some windows to
that watches my dog buddy
(not to hard to do
as she has his GF osa)

came by and thanked me for it

i just went to bed last night
as it was all quiet here
saturday night on stumps


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*box* good to hear from you figured you were takeing a break from those 14 hour day .but not so honey dos dont ever stop , and happy mothers day as you are right they are special


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was a quite nite ,stayed up late playing with my work sharp that thing works .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I feel for you. The loss of a Cheeseburger takes some getting over. Did you write in to Dr. Phil or Oprah about it?


----------



## patron

on your toes men

rex is in the wings
lurking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* . good to hear from you always bring a smile on my face listening to you *Marty*and *DIY* with yall wit . i know now i been over paying to much for my escort service i mean maid of mine* **stumpy* dose have a strange imagination in that head but he funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* there is light at the end of the tunnel your getting close . no its not a train coming.


----------



## patron

i'm thinking

'dear abbey'

signed

'she cut the cheese and ran'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm preparing a nice meal for Sandra on mother's day. I wish I could tell you what it is but the label is gone off the can, so it will be a surprise to both of us.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex Oprah told me to get over it and Dr. Phil said it could have been mad cow syndrome and to be come a vegetarian , tried that finally just went and got the chess burgers my self


----------



## patron

thats good she let's you run
the micro one day a year

she must really love you

have a great evening together


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i think her and the chess burger cook was cooking those burger for while . thats who she ran off with i hate it and hurt for a while .he made the best cheese burgers


----------



## patron




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* your a mess cut the cheese and ran i wish i could of thought to tell the judge that,LOL, and that was funny.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* she may have ran out of gas


----------



## patron

the good memories and times 
are the ones that last

when we learn to get over ourselves

people don't come with instructions
so what does anyone really know
about life


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very true my friend .my avatar which say HEY but under it reads" why so serious " the print is to small to read but thought it was a good thought.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddiie, I admire you so much for your courage and determination after such duress. There are not many real men in this world who can overcome a lost cheeseburger and the burger cook at the same time, let alone venture into the world of making your own cheeseburgers. Well done.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks * Rex* it was not easy . a good cheese burger takes a lot to make and it was a hard road at first but now i know how to make some kick a#@ cheese burgers


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's great Eddie, soon your cheeseburgers will be famous and you may even find another wife by it. I heard a story about this same situation a while back


> ?


...........mmmm, Damn, Dimensure is a pain


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's amazing what women will do for a cheeseburger, I hear it's standard equipment with the secret service.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be back later


----------



## patron

have a great evening rex


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*patron* that* Rex *is a mess


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go get something to eat now all this cheese burger talk got me hungry


----------



## patron

probably why we all like him

we're no slouches either

spaghetti here for dinner tonight


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Patron,* I'm too full to think about spaghetti. Just ate 2 BLT's and a slice of strawberry rhubarb pie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I'm glad to see that somebody else works from sunup to sundown…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, *You're suppose to put your garden out before the rain. It makes it easier to water that way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex *has wings now??? That would make him a Pterosaurs instead of a T-Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I've been divorced 3 times and learned a valuable lesson each time. I just can't for the life of me remember what that lesson is…..


----------



## patron

not to worry box

it will be on the menu 
all week

if i'm going to cook
i use the big pot

then just the micro

it takes a lot of thought
to figure out what to do all day

and thinking isn't my high point


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stouffer's, a freezer, and a microwave is all a man needs… well and maybe one of Rex's $800 friends…..


----------



## patron

so have you had any time 
to just sit
or do some shop

i know the constant work thing
is necessary at times

but a sit down is too


----------



## boxcarmarty

What little time I've had in the past week has been parked right here, So not getting any shop time…..


----------



## patron

here is a prayer
you get some time 
to just rest
or play

when i worked the boatyards
it was round the clock
everyone had to have there boat 
*right now*
so they could go party

finally just left one day
after 10 years


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i'll aman you on that one David a man needs some time off and a good job too


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* You need to come to Indiana. One of the things keeping me out of the shop the past few weeks is getting my boat ready to party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Making my rounds trying to play catch up. Have to go to eddie's shop next and see what he's doin'.....


----------



## superdav721

wood?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty heres whats going on here










this is shop time with the escort i mean maids being on strike just didnt have 800 dollors


----------



## superdav721

Oh no he is another one of those guys that lays his planes on there side.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what dose that mean Dave i didnt know


----------



## patron

helping friends is a real pleasure
i just need some wheels
that are up to my travel dreams

this week i hope to get a trailer hitch
for my puny ford escort
so i can at least clean up this junk yard 
construction site
i call home

one of my neighbors and his mom are scroungers
and are coming over this week
to have a private showing
of the things i need to get rid of


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, The plane isn't on it's side. The work bench is…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* If it's any good junk, I'll just bring my boat to you and we'll load it up…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like the post will hit 10,000 to day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was gonna pass thru the shop but I think I'll stick around for the fireworks…..


----------



## patron

nice shavings there eddie
maids on strike here too

you better put that boat on a barge
and bring them both marty

hi dave
how are things with you
everyone been kind of quiet here
for mothers day i imagine

i been making a door and casing
taking my time 
will do a build blog 
when i'm done


----------



## boxcarmarty

10 to go


----------



## boxcarmarty

9


----------



## boxcarmarty

8


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I was picking on you. Some guys lay there planes on there sides, some make sure there is some sort of elevation so there irons don't touch the bench. Some just set them down. I am a set them down kinda guy. No biggie, just a bit of rhykenologist humor.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that snap press you got at the auction is great thing to have for making nylon straps with snaps to hold down things while the boat is in transit on water or on the trailer .i use to have a cabin boat sold it to buy this house really miss the water


----------



## boxcarmarty

7


----------



## boxcarmarty

6


----------



## boxcarmarty

4


----------



## boxcarmarty

3


----------



## superdav721

David the wife and I just went out and took pictures of the girls in there caps and gowns. Then all she wanted was some ice cream and a nap. One trip to ice cream shop and now we are home. I am playing on the internet and she is dreaming. Its the small things in life.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a cold one on Stumpy cuz we all deserve it…..


----------



## superdav721

i Win


----------



## patron

he's just being

a proctical rhykenologist


----------



## superdav721

Crap Marty got it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

fixed…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

let the party begin


----------



## boxcarmarty

I won a Stumpy Nubs t-shirt…..


----------



## superdav721

I hear ya David.
Marty edit that post with some profound humor


----------



## superdav721

woooo woo


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

BRB got to go look up rhykenologist i think i got something in the medicine cabinet for it


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That snap press would need a week of Dave's electro shock treatments to break the rust…..


----------



## patron

thats great about your girls graduating dave

got to be proud
congratulations


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hows that edit Dave???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats just to cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, gonna to pass thru the shop now. Besides, My puter has been trying to bump me off of here for the past 20 minutes so it can reboot with some updates…..


----------



## patron

break time here too guys

been workin all day

need to get some smokes
brb
they are only 30 miles away


----------



## HamS

Good Evening gents.

Sitting here in the easy chair watching the finish of the golf tourney hoping my back eases up on me. I got a LOT of work done cleaning up the mess of firewood and logs around the barn. The weeds have been a mess for a while, but I think I have it under control. The best thing is that the walnut log that I thought had become hopelessly "spalted" is solid after cutting off two 4" slices. This log has been cut for five year and it is still wet two inches in from the edge. I am going to try to mill up this one for some project wood.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I was referring to editing the 10,000 post. You got it.
Thank you on the grats David. I am glad its almost over. We have raise 4 and they all graduated high school. None had kids before graduated.
Ham I would like to see the outcome of that log.
I can somewhat relate to the drive for smokes. Mine are 12 miles away.


----------



## patron

back

i hope yours feels better ham
they are really a pain

but we go on 
as you did

i go to the indian store dave
get them on discount


----------



## HamS

In honor of mother's day, and because I took a pretty good picture the other day, Happy Mother's Day to the mother of my two sons and the best wife a man could ask for.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Get your cabinet scrapers ready… new show will be up in about an hour…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* your a blessed man the good book it says a good wife is most valuable than gold and diamonds,

me i think i got my last few wifes befoe they got there more like chunk of coal but then that is where diamonds come from…**

good mothers and wifes are a great blessing


----------



## patron

great tribute ham

a blessing to you all
with love
family is the best


----------



## StumpyNubs

I found one on my first try. Maybe I was just lucky, or maybe it's was my good looks…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got 3 dull scraper here *stumpy* are you still editing looking forward to it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* they told me 3rd time the charm dont believe it i think its more of a blessing than luck to have found a good one . now i got luckey one time in las vages that was .....................never mind got to digressing


----------



## StumpyNubs

Editing is done, it's just going to take a bit to upload and post.

I've been married since I was 18, for 15 years. We've always worked together, hardly spent a day apart in all that time. Never even had a real fight.


----------



## HamS

Miss J playing at the Nursing Home mothers' tea on Saturday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* and all you* married guys* hang on to her they are hard to find


----------



## HamS

Stumpy, We have been married 31 years. Can't say we have never had a fight, but I honestly believe that God put us together. We have had our problems, but the good outweighs the bad and if you work at it it just gets better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham *when you see Miss J tell her that she really knows how to make that violin sing that was a beautiful solo i really enjoyed it .


----------



## patron

BRAVO !

tea for two

thank you both


----------



## StumpyNubs

NEW EPISODE OF BCWW IS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ham that was great!
Stumpy it wasn't your looks.


----------



## patron

you have the makings of a good showman stumps

the show was good
kept my attention throughout

learned some good stuff too

well done


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* that was a great show i'm glad you didnt go with the shirt that Rex had **


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I just ordered the burnisher. Now I want to know how many more burnishers woodcraft sales because of your show.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i got that same burnisher a few monthes ago they are made well and the handle is some kind of hard wood polished . with a firm handle

Stumpy* you shoud contact them and tell them you want half of all sells


----------



## KTMM

Wow, you guys have been busy today…. Thanks for looking Dave.

Today started with a visit to church, which was nice, followed by a self-inflicted mission to find a place to eat in under an hour. We had a great meal with my mother and mother-in-law, along with a number of other family members. That was followed by my in-laws taking the kids which allowed the Redhead and I to go see the Avengers movie. I believe it was Thursday I had to confess to my wife that I had not gotten her even a card for mothers day. I asked her if there was anything she'd like, and she mentioned going to see the Avenger movie.

(I knew I married her for a reason)

IT WAS AWESOME!!!! But the HULK wasn't as violent or bloodthirsty as he was in the comic version and certain other heroes were nowhere to be found. I guess the Ant and the Wasp aren't cool enough for the big screen….

That was followed by a special evening service to ordain a friend of mine tonight. He is taking the full time pastoral position at a church in Pelahatchie, MS.

Today was a long and good day, what can I say.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Thanks for the kind words and I passed them on to Miss J.

Coffee is burbling its final burbles and it is time for the Stumpy Show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Coffee and pie this morning as I prepare for another week…..


----------



## HamS

I just finished watching the scrapers episode and I love it. I have used a scraper now for four years or so and it has always been a hit or miss affair when I sharpen it. I have been using a drill bit, becasue my cheap nature keeps telling me that it doesn't make sense to spend 25 dollars on a tool to sharpen a $10 tool. I final got a better solution when one of the machinist at work ran a tool into the vice. He was "improving" the "CNC program the Cam software generated. That little episode bent a $150 tool holder of hardened steel 3 thousandths, which is not enough to see, but enough to ruin it for use as a tool holder. These are 6 inch long 3/4" diameter hardened steel machined to hold a carbide cutter at one end and to fit into a collet in the machine. This particular tool is used to cut the inside threads on brass fittings that are between 1 1/2" to four " diameter. I picked it up out of the trash and use it as a burnisher. The problem has always been getting a consistent angle. I think I can adapt the Stumpy jig to use the tool holder.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham et all,

Well, I have managed to get myself down to a pill or 3 per day.
Lots of pain is gone.
Face still feels unbalanced and twisted on the inside but I don't think I'm scaring off the kiddies.
Had an offer of two weeks work remodeling a kitchen starting this morning, so here goes.
See if I can make it a whole day without falling asleep.


----------



## Bagtown

Finally got around to posting a paddle project I finished a couple of months ago.
I was waiting for it to be auctioned off before I posted it here.

Thanks for looking and have a great day.

Mike


----------



## patron

morning

you all be safe

have a good week


----------



## superdav721

Morning all.
Hey everybody Mike is back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A quick good morning to all.So glad Bags is back.
I'm off for my blood work and tests this morning on my regular 21 day routine.
Hope to post later in the day.
Have a safe and happy day everyone.


----------



## patron

morning roger

here is to some good news for you
i pray you get that 'time off' you been hoping for


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning Stumpers! I see no one missed me this weekend.

Today's stats are…
Hand Planes = 13,364 posts, averaging 33.1 post per day (+0.2 since 10 May)
Stumpy Nubs = 10,049 posts, averaging 57.4 posts per day (+1.9 since 10 May) [WOW! BROKE 10,000]
Intercept = 3,315 posts, or about 136 days (27 Sep 2012)(faster by 11 days sinces 10 May)


----------



## DamnYankee

Other than the stats, not much happening on this end.

guest room - 100% complete (from my perspective anyway)
tree house - 100% complete (pics to follow soon)
work shop - 60% disaster area (got a little bit of clean up time over the weekend, very little)

Oldest auditioned for a lead role in "13" being produced by our local little theater. Oh yeah - more theater.

Looks like I will have some extensive away from the shop again this summer (oh yeah - and away from the family, shouldn't forget about them).


----------



## DS

I checked Youtube for a new Stumpy video yesterday, but, I must've just missed it.
I'll hafta' check it out today.

Didn't do too much this weekend-puttered around the yard and relaxed in my pjs mostly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all it another day Paradise .coffee on .suns a shining .birds are singing dang that dam cat crapped in that pile of saw dust again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

baggs good see ya how did you like the new plane


----------



## patron

morning eddie

past coffee here
spaghetti for breakfast
at 11:00

no cat's

but buddy spent the night at home
now out waiting for hid GF to come back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

breakfast of champions


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

maid didnt show up today so i guess i got to go do my wifely duties


----------



## patron

well with two of you 
(your avatar)

it should go easier
unless you argue allot LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* i beenl ooking at some dust collection for my new to me shop i see you have a down draft sanding i may wait till i see that as it looks like i proable will be re building my drill press table that table looks awsome.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they have a work sharp,with 7 glass disk.and added attachment for 125 on ebay thats how my luck goes buy some thing then find a deal


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- The downdraft sanding on the drill press table is just for using the round drums for sanding curves. I plan on building a large downdraft table later on. I am also working on a dust collection show where we make a cyclone and maybe even our own wooden ducts.


----------



## patron

i still have the first of many tools
from when they came out

now 10 companies make them
with better features
and for cheaper

the battery game is hard though
all different
and each requires a different and new charger
for ion batteries

if they would just make chargers that didn't have cords
it would be allot easier
to keep from tangles in the cords


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David that my other half dont you think shes cute ,


----------



## patron

i'm guessing 
'she' is the half bald one
with the afro

but as thinks are today
i could be wrong


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David had go to the district attorney office had a run in with a idiot a few weeks ago and they said they dropped all the charges him and that mine would be dropped later not to worry about any court day told them i was the one assulted not him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they are very strange days we are living in


----------



## patron

seems that all the victims are loosing their rights

when i have been to court
i just say i'm guilty
(if it applies)
so lets just get this over with now
and move on

the judge won't accept it
if i didn't have a lawyer

pretty dumb


----------



## patron

they sure are

and have you noticed the people ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David* they said he was a sick person .after they told me he was wanted in Alabama for escaping from some jail up there and that he had two broke fingers and was trying to clam they done it.but that he was back in Alabama and chance are he want be coming back to Louisiana for a long time they said he escaped from there while in the hospital as some of the prisoners there had tried to kill him and while in the hospital escaped . he was in jail for several charges there ,he had beat a 80 year old man and left him for dead,they said the old black man was rabbit hunting and this guy came up on him in the wood , stole his truck and raped him ,even stole the old man false teeth.lucky for the old man he crawled to the road and a game warrden found him and they caught the guy.i told the DA that he is not sick but evil and that even the prisoner knew it and was sorry that they didnt finish the job . i felt bad later about saying that but there is some evil sob out there


----------



## patron

in revelations
it says there will be signs
and everyone wonders what they might be

like maybe words in the clouds 
or writing in the sand

i say just look at TV
and the net
and billboards
and all the modern things 
we use as communication

they sure look like signs to me


----------



## ssnvet

*Wanna join us? It's a nice thread!*

That depends on whether or not you give up beer in a can for mint juleps?

*For what they do they could use the free stuff on the web instead of what my county is paying for what we call solid dont work.*

Most people certainly don't need the capabilities… we're actually using it at a fairly advanced leve…. using formulas to automate some design templates. I'm going to a two day advanced assemblies class this week… mostly so I can keep up with my draftsmen, who are racing ahead of me.

Happy trails…

Matt


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey vet we got moon shine with tulips


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WE GOT SUNSHINE WITH DAISIES.


----------



## patron

most of us can't tell the difference anymore
we eat the tulips
and wash 'em down
with shine
or kool aid


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good ole tulip kool aid didnt they do a song a bout tip toeing thur the tulips or was it daisies


----------



## patron

or the bull 
like around here


----------



## DS

@ssnvet, Solidworks is a really high end 3D modelling software. I've seen it used extensively by mechanical engineers and aviation folks.

There is a solid modelling program for woodworking called Cabinetvision-which I use extensively.
The learning curve is steep and the entry point is very expensive. I've heard many criticisms stating it was a waste of money. In my experience, you get out what you put in. Like all software, you have some work to do to get it to make things the way you're used to doing them. Once properly set up, though, it is a very efficient tool and will make lots and lots of $$$ for you.


----------



## alba

It is 21;43 here and I just finished for the day

Cold Pepsi Max and a smoke to clear the lungs.

Great Show I'm not sure whether you have new effects

or I'm smoking my sons tobacco 

Either way I look forward to the next episoda

jamie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey jamie a good smoke a cold pepsi and tje days work is done its now time for a break.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the shine…..


----------



## alba

Oh Yessssssssssssssssss


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

HEY can i have a hit off that jug


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had some cherry shine a couple of weeks ago where by eating 6 cherries would give you a buzz. I had 10 just to be sure…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a buzz with a cherry on top


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Keep an eye out for the Boss. I'm gonna take a nap before bedtime…..


----------



## alba

In South Africa they have a good shine

Mampour (excuse spelling)

Hiome Grown Home Shine always wins


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

jamie

-Who is the happiest of men? He who values the merits of others, and in their pleasure takes joy, even as though 'twere his own. -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

i like that thats just to cool


----------



## Bagtown

Hey fellas.
Wow! Am I ever outta shape.
1st day back working in months and I'm beat.
Tore out the cabinets in the kitchen today.
Carpenter signed and dated them in a few hidden places. They were built by Ralph Dykeman in September 1967.
It's nice to see carpenters sign and date projects inside walls and stuff. I do the same thing.
I've found a lot of things inside walls before too. Shoes, newspapers, money, tools, all sorts of stuff.

*EDDIE* - That new Veritas router plane is still in the box. I haven't been very trustworthy around cutting tools the last month or so. I got too happy with too many pills. It sure is pretty to look at though.


----------



## Bagtown

I have a bottle of shine been sitting on my liquor shelf for a year now.
I think it's gonna burn it's way through the bottle soon.


----------



## alba

*eddie*
It lets you look at things openly

My eyes get the pleasure of the item

And in some way enhance my work

Small details in someone's work can blend with yours

A sort of details that are unseen until they are seen

work that can compliment other work creates a chain

it has nearly broken down several times

yet the folk are out there keeping traditions going

there is an oral tradition has has not been broken

And a wonderful exchange within the various methods

That come from our "Multi" Backgrounds

With respect

jamie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very much a truth* Jamie*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*bags* glad to see you doing somewhat better,i go to lee valley and just wish they sure are fine looking ones that the one i want to i dont think i'll see a lie nelson any time soon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*MARTY* GET UP THE BOSS IS HEADING THIS WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank says noone missed him.
I noticed.
Even in my absence I notice other people's absence.
Yep.
I'm way too involved in this thread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* You bark like the dog…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i noticed to .and geo and DIY has been mia to but then i realize other have things going on i may be to involved but yall are the only wood working buddies i have around .


----------



## boxcarmarty

yank who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo, DIY???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, Good to see ya, Now let's save the bottle…..


----------



## DamnYankee

thanks Box…

I've been busy with everything except woodworking, unless you count the super-sized squirrel and bird mansion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the story that I'm using Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go load the tiller in the truck. Have some gardens to till after work tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

Welcome new guys.
Bags your cabinets are one year older than me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was referring to post #10049.
DYankee said "I see no one missed me this weekend."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* is it true that stumpy is giveing away a no exspense paid 7 day cruse for first place on the contest


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William * i just heard that 2nd place is 10,000 but dont what of


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I hope you guys win then. Post photos of the cruise and whatever you buy with the ten thousand of whatever it is you're getting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I hope you guys remembered mother's day.


----------



## superdav721

It will be 10,000 drops of water in a bathtub with a rubber duck.


----------



## superdav721

Where is our LJ mag?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't checked. 
Maybe it was banned as wood worker's porn.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where's Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex was chasing nurses.
Maybe he caught one.
I hope not.
I liked ole Rex.
I'll see if he caught one. I'll go look at the obits.


----------



## HamS

The Curtain is hung!


----------



## superdav721

That was funny. Stumpy he was getting blood work done.
Great show this week. Really good.
I like the intro a lot.
Good idea.


----------



## superdav721

William you must be feeling better. You snappy Smart @$$ comebacks are at there norm.


----------



## HamS

The wood factory. It is amazing to me how this works. This is a wonderful and marvelous world we live in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I feel great.
Actually, no.
But I am down enough at the moment that I just don't really give a $#!+ whether I live or die.
So why should I care of I sound like a [email protected]$$?


----------



## boxcarmarty

what did he say???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did ya'll notice Stumpy was wearing shorts in this week's episode?
I think he's showing a little leg trying to attract the women viewers. 
I also think it aint gonna work.


----------



## superdav721

I saw that. The question is can he dance a jig with those knees? Watch out Chad Stanton.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, the question is can he dance a jig *ON* his knees. That would be much funnier.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you guys seen this?
This guy has been a member her for three days. This is the eleventh entry in his bog series. He is putting down the most amazing shop floor I've ever seen.
I'd read about six entries before I realized this was going in his shop. It is so nice that I thought it was going in his kitchen or something.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* glad to see your back ,,that was an amazing scrool saw work he was doing and on the floor it needs to be in a picture frame


----------



## patron

every word william
and all the pics are to drool over too

what a great work
and a standup guy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i dont think *stumby* can out dance i mean jig Chad Stanton of course Chad has put on a lot of weight there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham *i dont know what that is looks like some kind of cheeze pasta that i had at the dinner to day


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where am I back from Mr. Ed?
I don't remember going anywhere.
Ok. 
I may have went off the deep end, but that happens all the time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I slept through most of that week's science studies Eddie, but I think that's wood.


----------



## patron

chessewood

now there's something to chew on
(while watching mr ed re-runs)


----------



## superdav721

William come back to us. Wherever you are.
Mr. ed, I haven't thought of him in years


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* glad you made it thur that deep end go there all the time just figured you busy in that shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i skipped class way to much in school i did not know wood had any epidermi


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello, I'm Mister Ed

A horse is a horse, of course of course, 
and no one can talk to a horse of course, 
that is of course, unless the horse, 
Is the famous Mister Ed!

Go right to the source and ask the horse. 
He'll give you the answer that you'll endorse. 
He's always on a steady course. 
Talk to Mister Ed.

People yak-it-ti-yak a streak 
and waste your time of day, 
but Mister Ed will never speak, 
unless he has something to say…

A horse is a horse, of course of course, 
And this one will talk 'til his voice is hoarse. 
You never heard of a talking horse? 
Well, listen to this…

I am Mister Ed


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm back Super.
Where am I now?
Did the room just spin?
Oh, nevermind. It's the meds.
Ok.
Howyadoin!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have no idea to tell the truth Eddie.
I made a guess based on the chloroplast label and us being on a wood working forum.
Call it an uneducated guess.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I'm afraid I haven't been in the shop in a couple of days. 
I wish I had been though.


----------



## superdav721

Dude rest as much as you can. Mr Ed would want you to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can sleep when I'm dead.
Actually, I tried laying down so much today that I can't lay down anymore.
That's why I'm on the internet.
Seeing who I can annoy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can keep singing silly songs though.
Here's one my kids like.

On top of old smoky.
All covered with mud.
I shot my poor teacher.
With a .44 slug.

I went to her funeral.
I went to her grave.
Some people threw flowers.
But I threw grenades.

They took me to prison.
They took me to jail.
But I took my bazooka.
And shot em to hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rudolph the red dddddd….................

Nevermind.
Wrong wesbite.
Can't sing that one on here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone left.
They turned the lights off.
Guess I'll just sit here and talk to myself.
Hello William.
Well hi William, howya doing.
Fine, how about you william.
I'd be doing better if you'd shut up and let me sleep.
You shut up.
No you shut up.
You.

Now ya'll do see here don't you.
Talking to yourself is just normal.
People do it all the time.
When you carry on childish arguments with yourself though, people tend to look at you funny and leave you alone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry William Some body came by wanted to borrow a hammer, mr. ED was a great show just wondering wht you ben doing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank goodness William has shut up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* rex* got back and the light were out and the juke box was playing this


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nah.
I just went bugging people elsewhere for a while.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You been wondering what I been doing Eddie?
That's a very good question.
I ask that very same question sometimes.
What have I been doing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

remember that song


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Eddie.
I needed the lyrics to that song because the last time I heard it I was too wasted to make out what they were.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My favorite Pink Floyd song though was Brick In The Wall.
Can you believe there are kids today that think that is new music.
It shocked the hell out of one of my older youngins when I dusted off parts I, II, and III on these old black things called record, opened up that cabinet that they thought was just a catch-all, and played it for them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Reminds me, this last school year I had to go to the high school to pick up my daughter. I heard these kids talking about this "great new band named AC/DC". They looked at me like I'd just beamed down from another planet when I explained that they were playing to sold out crowds in Austria in the early 70s.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, did ya'll know that in some cities bell bottoms are making a comeback?
I didn't know I was in style in the 80s. 
My grandmother used to buy a lot of our clothes at yard sales. 
I remember getting in fights at school because kids made fun of my bell bottoms and big collar shirts as they called them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ive heard that song in all kind of conditions and still dont know what it was about but now the song brick in the wall was a great song that said a lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and *the who* they were bad boys in the day


----------



## patron

there is a new one out
about a woodworker
called

'block in the shop'

i haven't heard it yet

maybe you could sing it
for us william


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What is ya'll's favorite song?
I listen to all types of music. 
When asked though, I always come back to one song as my favorite if I have to pick.
Dobie Gray singing Driftaway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## patron

i got to hang with kieth moon 
for a couple of nights 
in the studio

doing goofy together


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Patron.
It's gotten too late now for my brain to function well enough to make up a song for that.
Sorry.
I'm all out.


----------



## patron

thats a good starting place 
it just gets more confusing from there anyway


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of being all out guys.
I'm all out. 
So you can jump for joy now Rex.
I am going to try and lie down again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

latter william, have a good one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## patron

hey guys
eddie posted his jig
for the first prize
of the world cruise

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65993

nice stuff eddie
got to make some too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going for the 10,000 * david* go back and read it now


----------



## patron

well that beats a roundtrip 
to monroe louisiana
and a cheeseburger at macs


----------



## patron

well guys i'm about to fall 
out of my chair
it's off to bed here

have a good one 
see you all for coffee


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

later David


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

The picture was an anatomical schematic of a leaf, the source of all wood.


----------



## patron

morning ham

congrats on the curtain
nite naps around here
coffee now

how are things with you this day


----------



## Bagtown

Good morning all,
Off to tear some walls down.
I'm good at this kind of work cause you don't have to think too hard.


----------



## superdav721

MOrning guys. William hang in there.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!

Tonight is Woodworking Group meeting night! Tonights class is on working on small projects. Every meeting we have a show and tell portion where we….well….show and tell one of our recent projects. This is the first onth for quite some time that I will have nothing for show and tell. I really need to get into the shop!


----------



## DamnYankee

oh yeah…today's stats.

Hand Planes = 13,435 posts, averaging 33.2 posts per day (+0.1 since 14 May)
Stumpy Nubs = 10,179 posts, averaging 57.8 posts per day (+0.4 since 14 May)
Intercept = 3,256 posts, about 132 days (24 Sep 2012) (faster by 3 days since 14 May)

Keep the posts a coming!


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't think Hydro are going to be close on our predictions.


----------



## DamnYankee

Predictions

Dyankee 07-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 08-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 06-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
superdav721 17-Sep-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 06-Nov-12
Patron 28-Nov-13


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Well Im going to my buddys funeral today in Marksville Louisiana so I am off work,Im going to try and wreck forms from the concrete pour the other day when I get back RIP Curtis aka Tin Man


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates.
Just got home from that rock concert. One of the chicks I brought home with me is fixing coffee, the other one is fixing breakfast.
Bags is on the go again, nice to hear, hope William has a good day for a change.
Don't know what mischief I will get up to today, I'll no doubt find someone to torment …..ah yes, Eddie.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I guess you'll just have to use "show and tell" to tell them to watch Blue Collar Woodworking!


----------



## DamnYankee

I could show them the jig I use for putting holes in my head.


----------



## DS

I can see my prediction still doesn't count….. WINNING!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon nubers 
pray your feeling better today *William* great concert last nite


----------



## alba

The sun is bright and it's 7pm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* its a win win situation


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Och Jamie, the suns always shines in Scotland after a few drams.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* bring a doctor with you to the meeting


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *REX *and *Jamie* Scotland thats a ways away just watched brave heart love to see it one day.

Rex* the one cooking breakfast was mine and you took her away from me i want pass out next time* *


----------



## alba

Aye Rex

An then there is Tea drinking me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP -- TIN MAN


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX and Jamie check this out
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65993


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great to have your around Jamie, we are all crazy here.
In case you don't know I'm half sassanach and half Scots (Bruce), living in Texas.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, just to let you know, breakfast tasted pretty good.


----------



## alba

*Eddie*

Great jig so Simple


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your not right * Rex* wait till me and* william* pass out and you run off with the chicks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Jamie * im english and irish ,dont know what part thou


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie …...wow….....Jamie and I know.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Reminds me of the Irish space shot.
They interviewed head of the shot who said they were attempting a shot to the Sun, not the Moon.
The reporter informed him that the Sun was too hot and that they would burn up, but the Irish space shot guy just chuckled and said they had it covered and will be going at night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to love those irish


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pity the 2 poor astronuts on that launch and having to spend weeks alone together. The authorities managed to find a couple who were well suited. Michael FitzPatrick and Patrick FitzMichael .

The Scottish astronuts on their shot managed to find 2 crew members that were also compatible too; Ben Doone and Phil McCavity.


----------



## patron

scotish- innis clan
and 
english- west
grandma maizze
was a chambermaid
for one of the royals


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see that* Martin* has added a new feature to the longer threads that a cool idea

http://lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/30012

now i can go back and read all the older comments so i,ll be gone for a few days**


----------



## patron

sweet 
thanks eddie

funny being an old grizzled guy
i was just shaving
and ran into a young handsome guy
in the mirror

we talked for a bit

i gave him some sage advice
he said he already knows everything
and won't turn out like me
that he had plans for a better life

he did say he would come by again sometime
and show me some new stuff

might turn into a good friend


----------



## alba

*David*

Nice


----------



## alba

No finish
Just drooooooooooool!


----------



## patron

nice jamie

you drool better
than i can spray


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jamie* what you makeing with that beautiful drool


----------



## Bagtown

That's a beauty Jamie.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Jamie


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Sad sad day I wish yall could have met that fellow we buried today ,He was one of the good guys,Rex im Scottish thru and thru and you sure need a few drams to think the sun shines there all the time!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Russel, Jamie and Rex what kind of grams are yall doing to see the scotland sun


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Glennfidoch here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, Drambuie, what else?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Russell sorry about the loss of your friend but hes at a place now where the sun shines all the time and hes happy you'll get to see him again oneday.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wish i knew what yall were talking about


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Glennmorangie that will work too


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Scotch….... Thanks Eddie I know he is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got it yall are getting drunk


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Thats tempting but Ive got to work tommorow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Russell , Jamie watch out for Roger , me and William had a few with him we passed out and he ran off with the women think it was his plan all along


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Eddie, it takes a man, not his trowsers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger i aint got no trowsers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* did you see that articull in Finewood Working mag. on people making woodworking videos i didnt read all of it but it said something like ones doing videos needs a vet, and is hurting the wood working craft it was pretty much a lot of horse sh#@ and they need to vetted


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger* roger have you ever noticed when you type roger it want put a capital R on roger i mean roger is a name ive heard alot of times if you type Rex it dose that one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, for God's sake put the cap back on that glue bottle, you are beginning to talk like stumpy. Roger is my given (Christian) name, Bruce is my second Christian name and also my mother's family name, Clark is my father's family name. So my actual name is Roger Bruce-Clark, but I'm happy to be called Rex as that is Latin for King, and it suits me too.  My lineage goes back to Robert Bruce, King of Scotland, on my mother's side and Rasputin on my father's side.


----------



## superdav721

wood?


----------



## patron

flowering yucca


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Roge*r i not sure where i came from when Sherman burnt down all those town in the civil war most all the records were burnt too.me being the sixth one in my family they had ran out of names i guess and named after the doctor that delivered me.always wonder about that .dang i dropped the cap


----------



## patron

Dr Eddie

thats got a nice ring to it


----------



## patron

here is your chance ti find your *cool* name

enter your name 
and press the button

http://www.mess.be/inickgenwuname.php


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

or maybe king Edward he was a King no he made those cigars are King James no thats was a book in the bible yea doctor eddie thats got a good sound to it just cant get anything out of james edward


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David it said it a bandit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right on David, mine came out to be *Mighty Menace*


----------



## patron

mine is

'the bastard'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well guys its been fun but got to go make some coins got a commission, a wall ,a door and level up a house.see ya in a day r 2 r 3 till its done


----------



## patron

'ol bruce
set you up rex

he was quite the guy
i read the whole story

made me proud
to be scotish


----------



## patron

be safe eddie

see ya on the rebound


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

KTMM is Misunderstood Genius


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to have to call it an early night guys, but I have to go for treatments tomorrow which means leaving the house at 7:30am and being at the hospital almost all day.
I'll give the nurses hell and get up to speed when I get home or the next day.


----------



## patron

be cool 
MIGHTY MADMAN


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched the Stumpy 2x awards….. I must say that I was impresses by some of those projects….

There's a lot of talent out there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Signing off. Leaving you with a beautiful song and music reminding some of Scotland and Freddy


----------



## superdav721

mine is Mighty Magician.
Dont tell Ktmm that his head will swell.
Good luck and god speed Roger.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks SD.
Mighty Magician? you must be bragging on your "magic wand" again 

Over and out.


----------



## KTMM

It generates a lot of crap, from "Wacko Bastard" to "Pissed Observer" to "Arrogant Ambasador"

My head won't swell anymore, I already can't wear a XXL sized hat. Literally.

Back when I graduated High School (10 years or so ago). The girl who measured my head for the cap and gown fell out of her chair laughing over the size of my cranium. I had a special order cap…

True story.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

A fine day in the Stumpster Cafe. I have a jig ready for submission, but I must procrastinate in my usual way. I have been evicted for the nonce from my comfortable computin' chair now that hte curtain is up so Miss J can clean and organize now that the curtain is up. I have been banished to the kitchen table. It is not nearly so comfortable to sit upright on relatively hard chairs.

Last night I got four more cedars planted and every new tree got a good drink. It is already acting like summer weather wise and things are pretty dry already.


----------



## superdav721

Morning All.
Roger I told you.
Ham I like to hear of people planting trees.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning friends.
I hope all is well with everyone today.
I'm moving this morning. 
At least that's better than yesterday.
I think bourbon for breakfast would definately make me feel better.
Since I have no bourbon though, ya'll have a good day. 
I need to go lay back down.

Hurry up and get back here Rex.
That's all that information you keep up there KTMM. It'll start running out of your ears soon and the swelling will go down.
Congrats on the commision Eddie.
Everyone else that I'm omitting at the moment, keep on doing what you do best. The exception to this is DIY. You do what you do best as well, and that would be putting off what you do best until tomorrow.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.
I got some Makers Mark for ya here William.

All right, everyone in your shops and get some jigs built for the contest


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Afternoon all.

Here with the daily stats

Hand Planes = 13,526 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day (+ 0.1 since 15 May)
Stumpy Nubs = 10,257 posts, averaging 57.9 posts per day (+ 0.1 since 15 May)
Intercept = 3,269 posts, or about 133 days (25 Sep 12) (about a day slower scince 15 May)


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* Put me down for Sept 11 2012 for your intercept date. That's Debbie's B-day and she seems to be pretty lucky at winning stuff. Since I won't win anything on this contest, I figure that I'm sure to win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look at me. It's 5:30 and I'm home. I'm gonna have to run out and buy a lottery ticket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to report to Stumpy's office. BRB…..


----------



## superdav721

5 oclock traffic on my bike through theI-20 I-55 split is very interesting. I am glad I don't drive that every day like I used to.


----------



## phtaylor36

Wow, you all are too funny. There's some serious Bro-mancing going on in this thread…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stick around *Philip*. It's all down hill from here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happenin' *Dave*??? Wind in your hair, bugs in your teeth, and butt cheeks gripping the leather…..


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Philip!
Hey *Marty.* I have learned that most bugs taste sweet.
And the pucker factor was way up there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everybody???


----------



## superdav721

im here where are you?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I just got back …. long day. Catching up on mail and posts.


----------



## superdav721

here I am.


----------



## superdav721

We found Mr. Clark.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You're starting to sound like eddie talking to himself…..

Hey Rex…..


----------



## superdav721

I want this
http://www.heizerfirearms.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
I was going to post earlier, but William said to put it off until tomorow. I didn't listen!

Dave,
I road my KZ650, from Burlington, VT to Long Island, many years ago. I-89 to I-91 to I-95 to the Throggs Neck Bridge to I-495 (the Long Island Expressway). All throughout Connecticut there was construction. Traveling 75mph on grooved pavement, surrounded by Semis on all sides, is NOT FUN!!!

*WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I thought that the "post" & mail were the same thing????


----------



## superdav721

I like my country road riding. I need a much bigger bike for any serious interstate riding. Our Natchez Trace is over 400 miles of wonderful riding. I have road it and have the badge to prove it. I would like to ride the trail of tears one day.


----------



## superdav721

Imitation of Rex
*BOO!*


----------



## superdav721

2200 posts Marty. N*I*C*E*


----------



## DIYaholic

Riding the mountain roads here in Vermont is a much more satisfying ride. I need to get another bike!


----------



## superdav721

The Appalachia would be wonderful. I have done the Smokies and Ozarks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I wood talk to myself also, except….
The voices in my head won't let me get a word in!


----------



## superdav721

I have my template for my jig. Are you guys going to enter something?
Smoking BRB


----------



## superdav721

We are almost at 50,000 views. WOW


----------



## DIYaholic

I need some of that bourbon! I tweaked my back yesterday (nothing compared to our buddy William), so the Dr ordered extreme alcohol consumption!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood like to enter something in the contest. I just need to motivate, get into the shop & make a jig. I need so many, I don't know where to start?????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, are you telling us your wife's voice resides in your head? Mail was mean't to mean email, a thousand pardons for the confusion…. (stupid tit)

By the by SD, my old chum, it's* Mr. Mighty Menace* to you ….... and don't you forget it…..grrrrrrr.


----------



## superdav721

Filed away permanently in the ole gray matter.


----------



## superdav721

Ok its movie time. Check back after popcorn.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not all the way back yet guys, but I got something done today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I have NO wife to listen to, or not listen to either!


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice looking sign William.
Now that I know the address, I'll stop in and "borrow" some *WOOD*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks DIY.
I just showed you guys. I'm not posting this as a project. It's actually part of a larger project that I haven't decided on yet. I want to make something other than just a plain mailbox.

A couple of ideas I had:
A barn. 
An old west style saloon.
An airplane.
A Tractor.

These are but a few ideas I had.
I wish I had a large enough piece of wood. My personal favorite idea I had was a full size cannon.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
What about a stagecoach, with scrollwork???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY …......OMG …....Don't tell me it's your mother's voice?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought of that one too DIY.
I forgot to mention though, the ideas I posted are only the ones that weren't immediately vetoed by my wife. Anything I put out by the street in front of the house has to make her happy too. 
She doesn't like western style themes. I'll bet she'll veto the saloon too before that was to get into production. 
What she really wants is a unicorn out there. I don't want one. Most likely though, you want to guess what it will probably wind up being done?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Don't you know that the voices people hear in their head are either aliens or the government!!!


----------



## KTMM

It's official, I'm a digital information packrat…. I have a "Woodworking" folder on my computer, the thing is 56 gigabytes…..


----------



## superdav721

Lucas I have to get a copy of that folder. I got a half a tera external that needs filling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning will soon be approaching. I need to sleeping when it does.

Hope everyone has a good night and a great tomorrow!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I second what Super said KTMM. I need that too.
Funny, I was just explaining to one of my kids the difference between NEEDS and WANTS.
*NAH*
I NEED that too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, most of us have some music for comfort, company or inspiration playing while we are in the shop. I'm the same and I have an extreme range of music that I like which is really quite surprising as (most of you know) I was in a Rock Band in my early years, some of the music I posted recently was of people I know and played at the same gigs with.
As I have gone on through life I came to appreciate other music too, with pieces and songs from almost any genre, but those that appeal to me through their difficulty, writing and and feelings. 
This all brings me to tonight's offering. There is a concert series that plays at the Royal Albert Hall - a circlular, very old concert hall, called the Promonade Concerts. They take place during the summer months each year and are really fun to go to, not stuffy, just popular favorite classical, light opera and traditional songs. It is always a party atmosphere and the tickets are always sold out well before, and a lot of people from the US go too. The last night of the concert series is "The Last Night of the Proms" which is "where to be for music and fun", so it is also broadcast live in London's Hyde Park where thousands of people take part in it a watch it for free. It is a huge event.
The final piece of music/song is always the same piece written by Elgar. It is a very traditional British piece that Americans with children will be familiar with. So please enjoy.


----------



## phtaylor36

This is like the handplane thread…don't know if I'll ever be able to read all of that one. Maybe if I stick around I'll have as many posts as days by the time I hit my year mark…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes back ,glad thats over didnt make much as he didnt have much but was really just helping him out ,got a really good vise,two nice saws and a old hand drill , told him that was enough he told me to pick out a tool and he would order it and have it sent to my house you know what i ordered


----------



## phtaylor36

Also, I hate drill press tables, but I'm psyched to see Stumpy's version. Looks like it will have some serious potential. Maybe even enough to spend the $5 for the plans so that he can get a better camera…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Phillip most of these guy here are very good craftsmen but like to bs too. i think some of them are mentalled challanged .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty i dont talk to meself do i do i no i dont have you ever head me talk to my self no no you dont so see


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that song sounded like lenard skinner be played backwards


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* dont worry about those voices in your head every body has them dont they how about a shot drinking jig


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave those bugs in your teeth just mean a happy biker


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

see when i get here every body leaves thats why i have to talk to me .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey William what did Dave and Lucas want


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

is there anybody out there Phillip ,Patron , well i guess i wait and see those early birds morning HAM.DY,DS Marty gone to get coffee


----------



## patron

i'm up burt
had an early nap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

WATS UP DAVID


----------



## patron

just yahoo news
and coffee

that was a quick job
i didn't expect you for some time yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got there and some more help showed up it went a lot faster.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did you see that jig Phillip posted that a jig i could use


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. When you wake up and review the posts, I have no doubt that the voice you constantly hear in your head is EDDIE's
QED


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I only woke up for a pee and decided to see what crap was going on, now I know, lots, goodnight again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Rex nite Rex


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning eddie, Ham, Rex…..


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Finished with the trees last night, except for the three or four that will fill in the spots where some have died. We had a serious infestation of bagworms that killed three or four of them. These are eastern red cedars that make up my windbreak on the western boundary of the property. I was just too tired to take the pictures last night. When I do that I will also take pictures of my jig entry.

Thanks for posting that Rex. I love Pomp and Circumstance, but never knew there were lyrics to it. Elgar is a fairly obscure composer to people on this side of the pond who tend to know nothing but Pomp and Circumstance and he has many other very interesting compositions that no one knows about.


----------



## superdav721

I played that over and over and over and over….
No more french horn for me.


----------



## alba

I'm over there where's you?


----------



## superdav721

Right here.


----------



## alba

Ok,

well I'm ignoring my wifes advice and continuing

with the Bench

Just to be safe, I've got some timber dressed for

her kitchen table (I'm a coward at heart)

Jamie


----------



## StumpyNubs

Spent the day with the missus yesterday. Went to breakfast, then hung out, then went to dinner, then to see Cirque du Soleil. I enjoyed it a lot more than I expected. A bit artsy-fartsy at times, but the acrobatics were incredible and the wife was really excited about it. Was a good day…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Post #10307

They didn't Eddie. KTMM has, me and Super want.
KTMM has like umpteen hundred whatabites of woodworking info on his computer and Super and I want it. We want it all.

Post #10318
Thanks Ham. I listened to that over and over because I knew the rythm, but just couldn't think of the song. If you hadn't told me, it would've bugged the hell out of me till next Friday when I go to my daughter's graduation.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Rex,
Post #10315

I only woke up for a pee and decided to see what crap was going on, now I know, lots, goodnight again.

Well allow me to explain it to you.
Here is what the crap is "going on". First off, it depends on whether it's a floater or a sinker. If it's a sinker, it is going on the porcelien at the neck of the toilet disposal shoot at the bottom. If it's a floater then it's going on top of the water and float, naturally. 
Ah, but that's not the end of this crappy story.
Is it the first turd, the last, or somewhere in the middle?
A floater can only be on the water exactly dpending on how much is already there, and based on the wieght and buoyancy of the crap that came before it.
It could be a floater but is sitting on a big pile of other floaters that's already floating. What's it called then, riders?
What about when you do a hige dump? You know, the kind that makes your trousers fit better. Then what? That's when you have heavy sinkers that fill up the toilet and make you flush at least twice to get it all to go down. What about them? Are the all sinkers? Or are some sinkers and some drowners since they're pushing other turds down in the water and creating a logjam?

Anyway, I hope this explains it enough so you have a general understanding of what crap is going on. Man I never thought I would have a need to explain this to anyone.

*MORNING EVERYONE!!!!*


----------



## alba

*Jim*

that must have earned you a few Brownie points. 

jamie


----------



## superdav721

Emag is out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jamie*- Hope you are not referring to the same brownies as William is…


----------



## alba

Jim
there are three types of brownie

William's

a girl scout (these are the points sort)

a biscuit of sorts

Dont mix em up


----------



## DS

Stumpy, I finally got to see your latest video last night. Very nice. It took me a while to figure out what was so different this time. It is a definate step up in production quality from before. Looks like you got the audio figured out as the levels were nice and steady throughout.

I figured out that you were doing manual camera transitions. I'm pretty sure you shot this with a single camera, so this had to take quite some effort to pull off a smooth flowing multi-camera effect. Once I figured it out, though, it seemed like you were doing a lot more cutaways than were necessary to keep my interest.
Still, this is a vast improvement and gave it a much more polished feel.

BTW, I have card scrapers, but never knew how to sharpen them. 
Thanks for the tips - they were very informative.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, you're in the emag.
Well, your video is in the emag. 
I hope that you're at home, not in the emag.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never heard it called brownines before.
Actually, I don't think I wish to call it that, since I like brownies.

Anyway, I was thinking about that as I just came from the reading room.
As I arose off my throne, I looked back. Before I flushed, I noticed something.
I got to thinking.
The price of everything these days is going up.
One of the many reasons they blame it on is the rising cost of corn.
You see, they use corn in everything these day. One of the main things they tout as necessary though is the use of corn in ethanol and fuel related product.
So what I'm thinking is, what part of the corn exactly do they use?

What does this have to do with the brownines that ya'll say I mentioned?
Because there has to be a way to recycle that corn in those brownines I dumped.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way.
My pain has eased up quite a bit for today.
My leg still is pretty numb though, so I'm not walking too well. 
That's allowing me plenty of time to think.

When I have time to do extra thinking over my normal thinking, that can be a dangerous thing.

Good day fellow Lumberjocks.

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!*

Or, in keeping with my current theme of my discussions this morning in order to keep my great thought process running smoothly,

LOGS!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Actually I used TWO cameras. That's why the color balance is different from one shot to the next. It's difficult to adjust the two to have the same white/red overtones. And I am still working on smooth transitions. i get talking so fast that I forget to pause when the camera angle switches so a few bits get cut off.

I started recording the sound separately from the cameras too. It is more work to edit it all together, but it comes out a lot more even.

I am still working on the new lighting. The problem is I insist on making all my own stuff because, well, that's half of what the show is about. So the lighting units, camera booms, etc are all wood. It's all coming along slowly but surely. Hope to have all the kinks worked out before season 2!


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## DS

TWO cameras! Now that's the BIG time!
Sweeeet!

(I wonder if Ronnie Howard could ever be jealous of a wooden camera boom?)

Just remember us peons here on LJs when you get to Hollywood.


----------



## alba

Have you a wooden clapper board?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William glad the pain has eased up on you ,that is a lot of crap information .but you may be wrong on those floaters


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jamie, yes he has this one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Afternoon Eddie, my you were rattling on last night, how are the projects?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave, i saw your video in E-mag ,that was a great video.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Rex* got thur with the job ,the guy didnt have any cash and we had talked about tools and said for me to order a tool and he would have it sent to my house . i ordered a book in stead by one of your kin folks i like him hes a good wood teacher .a little different as most British seem but a good teacher ,well he ordered the books and a 7 dvd set for me so it was a great job and went very well .his name the auther of the book and DVDs is *Paul Sellers*. dose he seem ok to you .he seem to make a loot of sense to me and a master of this craft


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New blog exposes us woodworking morons. Check it out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have heard a lot of good things about Paul Sellers courses etc. I particularly like that he does not make his living out of manufacturers and advertisers pockets, so he has no pressure to present something he does or does not agree with, That's Independence.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I'm so pleased you got yourself into a more reputable magazine, so tired of seeing you in those sleazy mags at checkout lines at the grocery store.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* i see Asa Christiana editor of fine woodworking posted on your blog

Crazy Stuff Stumpy Thinks About #20: I drive a station wagon but Fine Woodworking says I need a "Vette"!

he seemed sincere


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey guys…not much time to LJ but I know SD gets disappointed if I don't post the stats

Hand Planes = 13,597 posts, averaging 33.4 posts per day (+ 0.1 since 16 May)
Stumpy Nubbers = 10,351 posts, averaging 58.2 posts per day (+ 0.3 since 16 May)
Intercept = 3,246, or about 131 days (25 Sep 12)(about a 1/2 faster than yesterday)

Predictions
Dyankee 7-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 8-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav721 11-Sep-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
Patron 28-Nov-13
DS251 NEVER


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why oh why do you keep omitting my prediction?
Is it because I've already won?
My prediction was sometime in the future.
And since a new Mayan calendar was recently discovered that debunked the 2012 end of the world scenerio, I win.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Guys.


----------



## DS

Does anyone have a link to the eMag… I guess I am not subscribed. I've been looking for it on the LJ site, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## DS

Sure enough, as soon as I ask for it, then I find it easy. Murphy's been busy today.

For reference - April-May 2012 eMag.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie- Yup. Actually right after I wrote the blog I got a tweet from Asa with a link to an article clarifying his comments and apologizing. Then he subscribed to LJ's and commented on the blog. So I rewrote most of the blog to reflect that.


----------



## superdav721

I am still pissed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think he knows how stupid that was and regrets it .i watch his videos to he a good wood craftsman hes just learning a lesson the hard way.there are 10000s of wood master on the net that have forgot more than he knowes.they sure know a lot more than i know but thats not saying much as i am a beginer in my case its a lot more than that .they are there are master of this craft and have been for a long time all over the place teaching 24/7 on the net , just as they were taught by someone else.


----------



## superdav721

Wood!
Where is everybody?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Dave im building a chess table,and surfing the web


----------



## superdav721

Nice, we await your post.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it will be a while as i am in a learning curve and heaving to move slowly


----------



## superdav721

http://www.pdnphotooftheday.com/2011/06/9838


----------



## superdav721

http://www.palosamko.com/


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 hours of work, an hour on the road, an hour worth of running, an hour to sit and relax. Now its about time for bed so I can do it again tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

here ya go Marty


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to be diplomatic about it. If he says it was a misunderstanding, I can't publicly contradict that or else I look like a jerk.

But I will say this… I didn't know until just a bit ago that his apology was a cut and paste comment he left on various blogs across the internet. I knew he was apologizing on other blogs, not just mine. But at least he could have written something different on each one. That just looks bad…


----------



## superdav721

Agreed Stumpy. Fake and hollow!
It made me madder. I cut my subscriptions. All affiliation to them is done.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its as a friend told me Sounds like the appropriate apologies have been made. Case closed .


----------



## superdav721

I'm done. Lets move on to better things.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me to to better things ,for me big bowl of chocolate ice cream


----------



## superdav721

A smoke and I got my new burnisher. Thanks for the heads up Stumpy. That was a great price.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave that was uncalled for what happen at the rest of the show now i got to hunt up my monty python dvd


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

youll like it


----------



## superdav721

Movie time. I have 2 graduwaiting tommorroww. Anybody wana split some college fees?
Check back in a bit.


----------



## JL7

Rex - I think your vid selection was a gas…..thanks.


----------



## JL7

Dave - congrats on eMag post and congrats on the 2 GRADS! I got 2 in college now so probably can't help much….but good for you!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff. We have managed to get 4 through. One in the Army and 3 in college. I'll never retire! These days and times they have a harder time getting on there feet. I had a good job in the oil fields a year before I graduated college. I hit the floor and haven't stopped sense. There will be more finishing college in the next 30 years than has since college started. The diploma just is not what it used to be.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang on Dave they will eventual get out of the nest and learn to fly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is funny i sent it to my son hes in the military too


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Headed for Memphis in the morning going to see Elvis will be back Sunday


----------



## superdav721

That was outstanding


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Russell tell Elvis thank you much


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Eddie I like that that says it all


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Heck who is Stumpy mad at,me and William will go kick his ass…..Lifes way to short to worry about stuff like that


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know about kicking asses anymore Hydro.
I have a screwed up back and a bum leg.
There's nothing wrong with my aim though.

Just food for thought.


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys,

I had quite a bit to read and digest this morning. ALlow me to reflect that there are many people who think that the medium changes the message. That is the great misunderstanding of the 21st century. The internet doesnt change the fact that here are people behind all the communicatin' going on. The "Internet" is nothing more than people hooked up much faster and farther than before we had world wide instant communication. We are just people, some funny, some crazy, some brilliant, some dull and some are downright stupid. We tend to group ourselves into self selection bodies of people with common interests, This is called community. The technology has not created community, it has enabled it to be worldwide.

Was lazy last night, I am working on computer stuff for a presentation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*TGIF*


----------



## patron

A young wanna-be stud is vactioning alone in Hawaii. He hits the beach, hoping to meet some young ladies. Much to his surprise, they all seem to be drawn to an old guy a little further down the shoreling. Our friend goes back to the hotel, hoping for better luck that night in a night-club.

So he goes to the club, and he sees the same old man, surrounded by beautiful women. He pulls the old guy aside, and asked, " man, what's your secret?" The old man replies, " I saw you on the beach today and I felt sorry for you. So I'll give you a tip. Try putting a pair of socks down your trunks."

The young man is thankful for the advice, and can't wait for the next day to try his luck again. So, the next morning he goes out to the beach again, with a clean pair of socks neatly tucked into his trunks. But the girls only smile at him and move on. He then sees the old man again, completely surrounded, ofcourse by beautiful women.

That night, he finds the old man again, and asks for more help. The wise old man responds with another fine tip. " Next time son, put the socks in the FRONT! of your trunks.


----------



## superdav721

Morning all.


----------



## patron

A football coach of an all *********************************** team walked into the locker room before a game, looked over to his star player and said, "I'm not supposed to let you play since you failed math, but we need you in there. So what I have to do is ask you a math question, and if you get it right, you can play."

The player agreed, and the coach looked into his eyes intently and asks, "Okay, now concentrate… what is two plus two?"

The player thought for a moment and then he answered, "Four?"

"Four?!?" the coach exclaimed, excited that he got it right.

At that, all the other players on the team began screaming, "Come on coach, give him another chance!"


----------



## superdav721

Funny


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning to our worldwide group of social misfits.
It is going to be a wonderful day, let's all enjoy it.
I was absent yesterday evening as I went to my grandson't baseball game, which eventually ended at 10 pm, so I got home about 11:30pm and just went to sleep.
Thanks JL7 for the comment, I'm pretty sure all of us in some way are motivated by certain types of music depending on what we are involved in making at the time.
Ham, yes Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance is one of his better known pieces, as I said, I have a wide range of musical preferences depending on my feelings at the time, I even find myself liking some of the "crap" my dad used to like and I hated.
Well it is day 2 of my steroids induced "normality" so I'm going to make good use of it. I'll report back later.

Everyone have a great and safe day.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Roger you to.


----------



## alba

Hi *Roger,*

I'm stopping woodwork I don't have a* PRESS CARD* LoL

jamie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Roger you have a great day to my friend. and after noon all you other nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Jamie and Dave did you bring you vette


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Jamie,
I do envy you. It's Friday and you have access to really good fish and chips, pickled onions for supper. Boy do I miss Fish and Chips - can't get anything like the real stuff here.
Even have to get kippers in a can, no fresh smoked kippers here, and there is no back bacon either, just very fatty streaky so a bacon butty is not the same either. Man, life can sure be tough in the colonies.


----------



## patron

A strong young man at the construction site was bragging that he could outdo anyone in a feat of strength. He made a special case of making fun of John, one of the older workmen. After several minutes, John had enough.

"Why don't you put your money where your mouth is?" he said. "I will bet a week's wages that I can haul something in a wheelbarrow over to that outbuilding that you won't be able to wheel back."

"You're on, old man," the braggart replied. "It's a bet! Let's see what you got."

Morris reached out and grabbed the wheelbarrow by the handles. Then, nodding to the young man, he said, "All right. Get in."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David thats was funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David im building a chess table and want to use that star burst pattern on the top is that a very hard to do pattern


----------



## alba

*David *

*Roger* Pickled boiled eggs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jamie* i think roger is a bit home sick,


----------



## patron

A farmer buys several pigs, hoping to breed them for ham and bacon. After several weeks, he notices that none of the pigs are getting pregnant, and calls a vet for help. The vet tells the farmer that he should try artificial insemination.

The farmer doesn't have the slightest idea what this means but, not wanting to display his ignorance, he only asks the vet how he will know when the pigs are pregnant. The vet tells him that when pregnant, they will stop standing around and will, instead, lay down and wallow in the mud. The farmer hangs up and gives it some thought. He comes to the conclusion that artificial insemination means he has to impregnate the pigs.

So, he loads the pigs into his truck, drives them out into the woods, has sex with them all, brings them back and goes to bed. Next morning, he wakes and looks out at the pigs. Seeing that they are all still standing around, he concludes that the first try didn't take, and loads them in the truck again. He drives them out to the woods, banged each pig twice for good measure, brings them back and goes to bed.

Next morning, he wakes to find the pigs still standing around. One more try, he tells himself, and proceeds to load them up and drive them out to the woods. He spends all day shagging the pigs, and, upon returning home, falls listlessly into bed.

The next morning, he was woken up by his wife shaking him and saying "Wake up Dear, the pigs are acting strangely!". "What do you mean?" he asked excitedly, "Are they wallowing in the mud?" "No, " she says, "they're all in the truck and one of them is honking the horn."


----------



## patron

which starburst eddie

this one









or this one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jamie, stop it, don't be a Wally. I get these cravings for British grub now and again, mostly now. Miss Pub meals, decent cheese and pickles - the list goes on.
Eddie, I have lived here since 1977, Africa for 3 years, but I guess what you really refer to as home when you are home sick is the place where you spent you childhood and teenage years. As summer comes here in Texas, I must say my mind goes out to the lovely long days of tolerable weather that the British summer has. The flowers and scenery are truly beautiful in the countryside, the like of which I have never found here. The main thing is that over there, you can spend ALL summer outdoors and not have to huddle under air conditioning like here. It's almost like you observe the summer here inside, through a window. Having said that, I hate the British winters - long lasting damp, chilling cold that keeps you feeling you need to hibernate.
But it is the same story for almost any country, something really good and something not so good, there is no utopia.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX i guess home is where the heart is and mine wonders too . you are right about the summer here and louisiana the humidty makes it worse.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i love that first one but it may be way out of my skill leval that one is beautiful. the one you did on the box with cedar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, as we get older, the summer in our necks of the woods affects us more, the relentless heat and humidity makes it harder on us, it often makes you cringe when you see the young 'uns out there like nothing is bothering them - I was like that too - a while back, not now.
My heart is in many places at times, I am a citizen of Britain by birth and a citizen of the US, so my heart is always in two places at least. I love both countries, I think of them both as being the same family, with the Brits being the parents and the Americans being the unruly teenagers. )

My wife has now chided me because she needs to take advantage of my steroids boost while it lasts, so I'm off to do her bidding ….what a wimp I am.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i found this by a dumpster and refinishing it for the base and add some new feet 

















this is what im trying to build with one of your patterns on the top

















it may be a bit challenging for my skill level but got to start some where


----------



## DamnYankee

Good afternoon LJ, Nubbers and fellow woodworkers!
I might, just might mind you, see the inside of my shop this weekend. Unfortunately I will likely spend that time cleaning it up and not making sawdust. I might just have to runs some scraps through a saw or two just to hear the humm and smell the dust.


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats are…

Hand Planes = 13,628 posts, averaging 33.4 posts per day (no change since 17 May)
Stumpy Nubs = 10,414 posts, averaging 58.2 posts per day (no change since 17 May)
Intercept = 3,214 posts, about 130 days (24 Sep 2012) (faster by 1/2 a day)

Predictions
Dyankee 7-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 8-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav721 11-Oct-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
Patron 28-Nov-13
William LATER
DS251 NEVER


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger you have said a lot of truth there .i have been studying languages ,sense 1976 and have found that the migrations of people and language are a history to its self.all languages can be traced to there origin except one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, my guess is that exception would be Cajun.


----------



## patron

here is the simple version eddie

i just ran some slats i had across the bandsaw freehand
(make them as long a more than half of the starburst
or short and longer if you want the center to be offset)









and just make triangles by ripping randomly
again freehand


















now you have a pile of triangles
(you can make them all the same wood
or different colors or a mixture of your choice)
the length and angle doesn't mater here
for this random one
(for a 'regulation' one they all must come even 
in a square corner to be a full circle later)









now just straighten them (here on the disk sander)
on both sides (i slide them slightly 
to eliminate any dips or whops in the sanding paper)









and glue them together in two half circles
notice each half has alternate colors where they will join together
and the grain is running the same to the center
the square corner is the same on all

(making sure that both half circles are over the half size
and after they are glued up and cleaned of both sides
run them again by the disk sander
and make each half straight)
making sure you don't go past the middle center point
and glue them together


















for longer parts 
a sled on the table saw can be used
the longer the part
the more flexible the tip will be
and if planed can 'bend' slightly
and clog up the center
making it hard to bring the parts together

hope this helps
let me know if you need more

you can make them from thicker wood
and just have one half circle
making sure the end ones are alternating
in color (if you use more than one wood)
then straighten
and re-saw in half
and flipping one over
so the colors match up right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David i think it will look good for the top


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex .the cajun is a mix of english and french mostly french they came to la. by way of canada they are all along the eastern sea board but be came heavly populated in the south of louisiana but you have to remember louisiana is a third world state  no Hebrew is the language that seemes to just appear from where no body knows


----------



## patron

enjoy your build burt


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I was just pulling your leg about the Cajuns, I know all the history. Hebrew's origins were explained pretty well in History of the World Part 1, by Mel Brooks, he schlepped in music, art and communication from the beginning of time when it was Good to be King.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gotta love that Mel Brooks think i will watch it again tonite havent seen it in years but it was funny


----------



## patron

i think hebrew
was a 'rap' language
used to speak around 
the egyptians
while in bondage


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you may be on something there david  but Moses got them out of therebut not sure where he came from


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

those egyptians built some amazing things but they never knew how to make hats look at their hats what where they thinking


----------



## patron

moses Heston was born John Charles Carter, the son of Lilla (née Charlton; 1899-1994) and Russell Whitford Carter (1897-1966), a sawmill operator.[4] Most sources state that he was born in Evanston, Illinois.[5


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i knew he looked familiar , thought i saw him one time selling NRA tickets


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood u know it


----------



## phtaylor36

David I need to finish my "stick a USB in your ear" invention so I can steal everything you have in your head, then find everything tagged "wood" and write a book or two.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*phillp *
david is a master craftsman and the others here as well not me im a beginner, dont get threw by all the horseplay and fun thats goes on this thread its a lot of knowledge here .even stumpy hes not fooling anybody with his wit hes sharp.i better go now ill be getting vetted now


----------



## KTMM

Wow, what I miss in 2 days. I should be around the house this weekend guys, maybe we can has an impromptu get together, or something like that. I have a grill that needs firing, and I just a few minutes ago finished this patchwork supercomputer…... so I'm feeling pretty good. I do have to go finish a woodworking project that I'm not especially proud of, but that's a post for another time. (Hint, it's why I don't use minwax polyshades)

Bedtime now though.


----------



## patron

we finally have a government evaluation
of some of our public servants

do you know any of these folks
(or can you relate to any of them yourself)

QUOTES TAKEN FROM ACTUAL FEDERAL EMPLOYEE PERFORMANCE EVALUATIONS:

1. "Since my last report, this employee has reached rock bottom and has started to dig."

2. "His men would follow him anywhere, but only out of morbid curiosity."

3. "I would not allow this employee to breed."

4. "This employee is really not so much of a has-been, but more of a definite won't be."

5. "Works well when under constant supervision and when cornered like a rat in a trap."

6. "When she opens her mouth, it seems that it is only to change feet."

7. "He would be out of his depth in a parking lot puddle."

8. "This young lady has delusions of adequacy."

9. "He sets low personal standards and then consistently fails to achieve them."

10. "This employee is depriving a village somewhere of an idiot."

11. "This employee should go far, and the sooner he starts, the better."

12. "Got a full 6-pack, but lacks the plastic thing to hold it all together."

13. "A gross ignoramus-144 times worse than an ordinary ignoramus."

14. "He certainly takes a long time to make his pointless."

15. "He doesn't have ulcers, but he's a carrier."

16. "I would like to go hunting with him sometime."

17. "He's been working with glue too much."

18. "He would argue with a signpost."

19. "He has a knack for making strangers immediately."

20. "He brings joy whenever he leaves the room."

21. "When his IQ reaches 50, he should sell."

22. "If you see two people talking and one looks bored, he's the other one."

23. "A photographic memory but with the lens cover glued on."

24. "A prime candidate for natural de-selection."

25. "Donated his brain to science before he was done using it."

26. "Gates are down, the lights are flashing, but the train isn't coming."

27. "Has two brains: one is lost and the other is out looking for it."

28. "If he were any more stupid, he'd have to be watered twice a week."

29. "If you give him a penny for his thoughts, you'd get change."

30. "If you stand close enough to him, you can hear the ocean."

31. "It's hard to believe that he/she beat out 1,000,000 other sperm."

32. "One neuron short of a synapse."

33. "Some drink from the fountain of knowledge; he only gargled."

34. "Takes him 2 hours to watch 60 minutes."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted nubbers and misfits. I'm awake ….... better watch out.


----------



## superdav721

Haaaa!
Watch what?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning everybody! I'm working on the drill press table today. I lost the sketchup model when my laptop hard drive died, so I am having to redesign it as I build. I hate doing that, but it is what it is.

Get those jig contest entries in. And if you see someone post a jig on Lumberjocks, tell him to send to email photos to [email protected] so he can enter it in the contest. The more entries we have, the more fun it will be!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I still want to do that interview. I'll get back to you in a day or so about it.


----------



## HamS

MOrning guys,

I only look like I slept in. I have been hard at work this morning already.

I dug out the camera and actually got a few pictures.

This is a baby Oak tree. It looks like it woke up just fine in its new bed and is relatively happy.


----------



## HamS

This picture was taken in 2002










Now the same area:


----------



## HamS

I planted this to fill in the hole. One of the trees was killed by the bagworms.









The Evil Bagworms


----------



## HamS

My miniature forest. The tall ones are black locust, the middle sized ones are sycamores and the small ones are black walnuts. This is just a little less than 1/4 acre on the north side of my lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham thats a pretty place you really live way out in the country


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy if you can take the hard drive out and wrap it in plastic. Place it in the freezer overnight and you might get about 10 minutes out of it. May be enough time to get your data. I would love to do an interview.


----------



## superdav721

Ham that is so pretty. Well done.


----------



## superdav721

Today I shoveled and spread about 3 yards of manure and 2 yards of cotton seed burr. Tilled the garden twice and I am whooped.


----------



## patron

todays words

1. Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.

2. Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly

3. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.

4. Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.

5. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.

6. Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

7. Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

8. Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

9. Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.

10. Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)

11. Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

12. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.

13. Glibido: All talk and no action.

14. Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

15. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.

16. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.

17. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a grub in the fruit you're eating.

And the pick of the literature:

18. Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an ass.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been in the shop all day working on the new drill press table. Haven't even begun filming.

This table has two lead screws with quick release mechanisms similar to the box joint machine. I decided to try and weld the parts this time rather than mess with epoxy. I'm not much of a welder, but we'll see how it comes out. Of course anyone without a welder who wants to make it can just go the epoxy route, which works too.

I reduced the overall height a bit to make it lighter. It had two rows of small drawers, but I got thinking about how heavy it was going to be with those drawers full of junk and what a pain it would be to raise and lower the table. So I reduced it to two drawers and a special compartment for drill bits. Still working out the kinks, but it's turning out very nice.

Time for a break and a Sam Adams IPA…


----------



## patron

Three dead bodies turn up at the mortuary in London, all with very big smiles on their faces. The coroner calls the police to tell them what has happened.

First body: "Frenchman, 60, died of heart failure while making love to his mistress. Hence the enormous smile, Inspector", says the Coroner.

Second body: "Scotsman, 25, won a thousand pounds on the lottery, spent it all on whisky. Died of alcohol poisoning, hence the smile."

The Inspector asked, "What of the third body?"

"Ah," says the coroner, "this is the most unusual one. Boudreaux the ********************-ass from Louisiana, 30, struck by lightning."

"Why is he smiling then?" inquires the Inspector.

"Thought he was having his picture taken"


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's 90 degrees here this weekend. Then back to 70 to begin next week. Anyone who like this weather is a crap monkey.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy this one I am interested in. The 2 most used power tools in my shop is my band saw and drill press.


----------



## superdav721

David that was beyond funny all the way to hilarious.


----------



## superdav721

It is 89 down here and humid. Mississippi humid. Cut you a piece and chew on it.


----------



## HamS

I need a band saw!

It was beautiful here today, although a bit warm for mid May. I took those pictures I posted earlier today, you could not ask for a nicer Saturday.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* that was funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

know what you mean Dave same here hot humid i cut a piece and its chewy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham i got an extra band saw .i helped a guy clean out an old shed and it had a band saw and drill press he said he was going to trow them aways i loaded the on my trailer he said they worked but had not been used in a while ther'er 240 volt .and really old the old drill press is a rockwell all i know is they are heavy


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- We're building a bandsaw on the show in a few weeks.

*Eddie*- what size is that band saw?


----------



## patron

sweet machines eddie

back from the days 
when tools were built here
and craftsman was a good brand


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* it is 18 inchs from the blade to the back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

**David* this thing is heavy and a big cast iron table you can tell its was a heavey duty one the blade on it looks like 3/4 inch


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have some craftsman chisels that i got and used the worksharp on them they work good now but im still learnung them i will get some good one latter when i hit the lottory


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think i got a virus in my computer i keep getting links to different places ,just random words.


----------



## HamS

Unfortunately, Louisiana is a long way from Indiana.


----------



## DIYaholic

Patron,
I need to use those "appraisal affirmations" for my crew!!!
Are those words in "Webster's"???

Ham,
I like the "missing tree".

Dave,
I've read your postings, you should be used to spreading *tons* of manure!!! lol.

Stumpy,
I hope you put the power tools away, prior to "putting away" the LPA!!! Safety First, ER almost never!!!

Eddie,
That bandsaw & drillpress shouldn't be stored outside. Bring them by my place, I can arrange for indoor storage.

Rex, Marty, William, DY…...Do you know where you are???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What day is this???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Wish I knew you needed a bandsaw. There was a Craftsman like mine in the auction today that went pretty cheap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a partial of my daily investment…..

small bar clamps and spring clamps








plus an assortment of 24 large bar clamps


----------



## boxcarmarty

door bit set


----------



## boxcarmarty

This hand plane had a baby


----------



## boxcarmarty

Misc. stuff. Dave, notice the bench dogs???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Enough casters to roll my shop away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A wide assortment of scroll saw blades…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pantograph


----------



## boxcarmarty

More pantograph and router templates then the law allows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plus a like new Jet dust collection with duct work and blast gates…..

Craftsman oscillating spindle sander…..

Porter Cable router w/ table…..

2 table saw dollies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is just a partial list. My pickup was loaded…..


----------



## patron

wow marty 
what a score !

A couple attending an art exhibition at the National Gallery were staring at a portrait that had them completely confused. The painting depicted three very black and totally naked men sitting on a park bench. Two of the figures had black penises, but the one in the middle had a pink penis.

The black curator of the gallery realised that they were having trouble interpreting the painting and offered his assessment. He went on for nearly half an hour explaining how it depicted the sexual emasculation of African-Americans in a predominately white, patriarchal society. "In fact," he pointed out, "some serious critics believe that the pink penis also reflects the cultural and sociological oppression experienced by gay men in contemporary society."

After the curator left, a Scottish man approached the couple and said, "Would you like to know what the painting is really about."

"Now why would you claim to be more of an expert than the curator of the gallery?" asked the couple.

"Because I'm the guy who painted it," he replied. "In fact, there are no African-Americans depicted at all. They're just three Scottish coal-miners. The only difference is that the guy in the middle went home for lunch."


----------



## superdav721

Wow the mother load. Nice catch Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If your shop is tight on storage, I can make room in my shop.


----------



## superdav721

My jig is done, making video now. I will get it in but it takes a few hours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang *Marty* when it rains it pours, you must be living right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not working Saturday is paying off for you, what is that laying by the file


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* it looks like there are out side but its under a back porch i cover them up if the weather turns bad


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just curios Marty what is that to the left of that file is that a incasof


----------



## superdav721

I hope you guys like my jig. I have been wanting to make these for a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

What jig??? I don't see no pictures!!!

It's late, I'm tired, I'm outta here…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where it at *Dave* you must still be editing ,you not going to shot the moon r u **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIY where you been that must of been a good derby party


----------



## superdav721

Its almost uploaded.
Randy now is that the way for my President to act


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randys* president of what i missed a post somewhere


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i got to go get a nother glass of wine


----------



## superdav721

He is Pres of my fan club. He was self appointed.
Jig is up
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/30092


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had one but after i posted my jig he quit


----------



## superdav721

Nice


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. I just came out of a 24 hour sleep coma.  Lost a whole day.
Hope you are all having a good weekend, Box is the man when it comes to auction finds, wow what a haul.
Hoping to stay awake today, the good news is that after another 2 treatments they are going to give me a break so that my body can recover some. I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## patron

Please excuse roger for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea and his boots leak.

nice clamps dave
great geometry on the spiral


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I'm not sure yet what that is. It was in with a box of stuff. I figure it is part of a jig of some kind…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still going thru stuff to see what all I got…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an AA meeting Monday. (Auctions Anonymous)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cancel the AA meeting, nobody likes a quitter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Eddie,
The party was good, but not a reason for my absence. I'm just in a "funk" and not really feeling social these days. Work has been frustrating & life seems tedious and mundane. I'll come out of it eventually, I always do!!!

Super,
As I don't have a "Joe Biden", I need to make all the faux pas myself!

Rex,
I have been sleeping away my days off, in support of you!!!

Marty,
Q: What is the difference between a "Drunk" and an "Alcoholic"???
~
~
~
A: Alcoholics have to go to meetings. (No meetings = NO PROBLEM!!!)

Looks like I will be traveling to Long Island again. Mom's going under the knife, to remove a mass from her lung. That or they are removing a massive amount of her lung. Either way, I will be there for the surgery and travel as needed to assist with her eight week recovery.


----------



## superdav721

Rex good to see you up and around.


----------



## superdav721

David thank you.


----------



## superdav721

Marty you are always funny!


----------



## superdav721

And Pres. DIY, you are a nut!


----------



## HamS

Morning guys

I did not sleep in just got busy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Sorry to hear about Mom. Hope everything works out well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, *Just went back and watched your video with sound. Granddaughter was watching her cartoons this morning and she doesn't like the surround sound on my puter. What is the reason for the different curved cams, or is that just the way they were cut and stacked???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to Sunday lunch at Dads, Be back later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* You're still missing my prediction. Oct 11…..


----------



## patron

thoughts for the day
___

The secret of a good sermon is to have a good beginning and a good ending; and to have the two as close together as possible.
~George Burns

Santa Claus has the right idea …
Visit people only once a year.
~Victor Borge

What would men be without women?
Scarce, sir .. mighty scarce.
~Mark Twain

By all means, marry.
If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher.
~Socrates

I was married by a judge.
I should have asked for a jury.
~Groucho Marx

My wife has a slight impediment in her speech.
Every now and then she stops to breathe.
~Jimmy Durante

The male is a domestic animal which, if treated with firmness and kindness, can be trained to do most things.
~Jilly Cooper

I have never hated a man enough to give his diamonds back.
~ Zsa Gabor

Only Irish coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups: alcohol, caffeine, sugar and fat.
~Alex Levine

Don't go around saying the world owes you a living.
The world owes you nothing. It was here first.
~Mark Twain

Money can't buy you happiness, but it does bring you a more pleasant form of misery.
~Spike Milligan

What's the use of happiness?
It can't buy you money.
~Henny Youngman Until I was thirteen, I thought my name was 'shut up'.
~Joe Namath

Youth would be an ideal state if it came a little later in life.
~Herbert Henry Asquith

I don't feel old.
I don't feel anything until noon.
Then it's time for my nap.
~Bob Hope

A woman drove me to drink …
and I hadn't even the courtesy to thank her.
~W.C. Fields

It takes only one drink to get me drunk.
The trouble is, I can't remember if it's the thirteenth or the fourteenth.
~George Burns

The cardiologist's diet: If it tastes good … spit it out.
~Unknown

By the time a man is wise enough to watch his step, he's too old to go anywhere.
~Billy Crystal


----------



## HamS

That one was worth saving David!


----------



## superdav721

Marty it was the way they were stacked. They are all the same.
Best wishes on your mom Randy.
David you are a well funny man.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* ill going to keep her in my prayers for a good recovery. my dad had one of his lungs taken out because of cancer he lived till he was 96. died of a broken hip did not really know him till his latter years but he was a good man .My mother she was great lost her at a early age but ill get to see her again one day. hang in there my friend Mothers are special shes in good hands


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Very best wishes for you mom's procedure and recovery Randy, please let us know how it goes.
Been wiped out again today, only to be expected, this week should see me getting back to doing something.
Hope William is getting by and able to get some shop time.
Enjoy a nice day guys with your families and if working, be safe.
Until later…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the best wishes & prayers.
She is in good hands. Her surgeon is tops in his feild. My sister is an oncology nurse, she knows what questions to ask the doctor. That should keep him on his toes!!! Mom is also in great spirits, nothing seems to get her down. Her first question for the doctor was; How long is recovery? & Can we schedule this asap, so I can make it to the beach this summer? She is already planning on returning to work in six not eight weeks, go figure!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a waste of time to arguer with your mother* *


----------



## boxcarmarty

Signing off to do a puter reload. Hopefully fix my camera/printer problem. Be back ASAP. Days, weeks, who knows???


----------



## superdav721

Oh no Marty.
Rex get well soon.
William is doing better. I talked to him last night. And if I know William he is going at warp speed, or as fast as his leg brace will allow.
Now the Miss's approached me and wants to get on the bike next weekend and take a 2 day trip to the coast. Oh man this is what I have been waiting for.
Now she only gets one saddle bag for everything she wants to take. This aught to be interesting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good luck Marty!

Super,
Have fun on your trip. Something tells me she will get 1.5 saddle bags.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Lumberjerks!
As Super stated, I am doing better.
Thus my absense yesterday.
I lost track of time and did not come home from the shop till near midnight last night and have been there all day today.
I was just catching up on all my good friends.
Now I must go post what I've been doing.
Stay tuned.


----------



## patron

have a safe trip randy

the best to your family
especially mom

keep the faith william
and get better soon

where you planing on going dave
have a safe trip too

looking forward to some time with you back roger
and up to your best bull

the rest of you men carry on
you are doing a great job
just being yourselves


----------



## patron

The finals of the National Youth Poetry Contest last year came down to two finalists. One was a student going to one of the finest private schools in the nation. From an upper-crust family, he was well-bred, well-connected and all that goes with it. The other finalist was a *********************************** who was going into the 5th grade for the 8th time. Go figure. The rules of the contest required each finalist to compose a four-line poem in one minute or less, and the poem had to contain the word "Timbuktu." The private school student went first. About thirty seconds after the clock started he jumped up and recited the following poem:

"Slowly across the desert sand
Trekked the dusty caravan.
Men on camels, two by two
Destination-Timbuktu."

The audience went wild! How, they wondered, could the *********************************** could top that?! The clock started again and the *********************************** sat in silent thought. Finally, in the last few seconds, he jumped and recited:

"Tim and me, a-huntin' went.
Met three girls in a pop-up tent.
They was three, we was two,
So I bucked one and Timbuktu"


----------



## superdav721

David you are insane.
That was funny.
We are headed south till we hit the Gulf of Mexico. I don't make reservations and do things as I see fit. That way we don't have a schedule to keep and can enjoy our time together. All I want is to ride and see the country side. Stop at some local dives for some good food. And whatever else meats my fancy. I believe you have to get of the main roads to see what this country is made of. You never know whats around the next corner. It might be something you will never forget.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David your a mess


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave sounds like fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is what I got done yesterday and today. 
I've have been better these two days, and I think all of ya'll know how I do when I'm better.
Full steam ahead.


----------



## superdav721

I posted on Williams blog first. nananananananan na!


----------



## superdav721

Rex wake up William is back. Time for bad jokes


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let Rex sleep.
William isn't back for long.
I have a doctor's appointment in the moring, so I can't stay up late talking trash on Lumerjocks tonight.


----------



## superdav721

Snack time


----------



## patron

you must type faster than me dave

there were no comments when i started there

great post william
lot's of smart things 
you got done

glad you are moving around


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see ya William. I gotta go see what you've been up to. BRB.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you both type faster than me i thought i was first for sure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been a busy day kids stopping by,wanted to make sure i wasnt dead i guess .**


----------



## superdav721

Today I have been bodging. Man there is a big learning curve.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what is bodging ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Awake again !!!!
Saw your work Williams - great stuff man.
So we are going to have a missing Box, where does he disappear to?
SD, enjoy your trip be careful and have fun.
I'm hoping to be over this weakness and sleep thing tomorrow, well that's my plan, we''ll see.
Looks like I'll have to take Eddie and David in hand, they are getting a little rowdy.
Anyone heard from Bags or Hydro?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rex,
It'll be good & scary to have you back to abnormal!!!

I is tired and it is late. Time for me to hit he pillow and…...
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Bodging is the art of chair making and other household items with only hand tools. Its a british thing, like pole lathes, adzes and all ole cool tools.




Rodger , Marty is reloading his computer. It might be hours, days or weeks.
I hope we have fun to. Thanks.
No word on Bags or Hydro.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry guys.
Thank ya'll for the comments on my blog. I just answered a few more.
I'll check back in tomorrow evening.
I need to be up around four in the morning to take a $#!+, shower and a shave before going to the doctor.
So I really need to get my butt in bed.
Ya'll hold the fort down.
I hope to see ya'll tomorrow.
Same Stumpy time.
Same stumpy place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, before I go, someone be sure to inform Stumpy that I used my Stumpy Box machine in my clamp rack project. Tell him to go take a look. It did a great job. I had to cut inch and a half fingers in the side pieces to hold the top rail of it. I'd never made box joints that deep with it before. While making the final finger cut on them, I cut tiny bit off the bottom corner of the fence on the jig. It didn't hurt anything, but I thought he might want to know this. 
Then again, ya'll know me. I can't even guarantee that my fence has the exact measurements as in his plans. Ya'll know I change things up a lot. I think next time I have my computer at the shop I'll check on that.

Ya'll have a great evening.
As I keep saying doctor in the morning.
I just got to go in and see the vampires for some blood work. So it's no big deal. 
The hardest things I'll have with the doc tomorrow is hearing him gripe at me about my pack and a half a day smoking habit.
I don't even bother telling him about my four pot a day coffee habit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was a cool video *Dave *i see now and that guy could play that banjo.looked like it would be a fun event to go to


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Miss J is up and made the coffee 

I got a bunch of work aroun d the yard done this weekend and hte great garage cleanup is nearing its final stages. The great garage cleanup was a necessary prerequisite task to the kitchen job because I had to have a qualified storage area for the kitchen stuff while we move the cabinets and tear things up.

Part of the great garage cleanup was to rehang some wall cabinets. I taught the young how to make french cleats and we used those on the cabinets. He actually got excited about a woodworking project. I also got my small garden planted this year it only 12 tomato plants, 3 green peppers and three red cabbagee. I bought some coren seed and tilled, but haven't had time to actually plant yet. Hopefully the corn will go in tonight. It rained last night which we need so life is good.


----------



## superdav721

Morning Ham.
I stayed up to late. Now my but is dragging.
Mooondays


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Bubba Nubbas.
Somebody kissed me this morning and I awoke from my sleep coma. I feel much better after that and looks like I will actually be able to do something today, thank goodness.
Ham, I admire your garden work, you live in a nice open area, a little world of your own, lovely.
Best thought for your medical day William, but be nice.
I really hope all you misfits have a wonderful day, achieving things and getting pleasure out of it. Whatever you are up to, have fun and be safe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
As luck would have it, there's thundering and high pressure systems in the area.
Ya'll know what that means for me.
Oh well, I should've known my good times the last couple day couldn't last.

I'll be off to the doctor in about an hour Rex.
I get up so early because it takes me an hour or two before I can move around easily enough to drive. So when I have to leave at seven thirty, I get up about three hours earlier to be sure. That normal plan hasn't helped much today though. With this weather moving in, I can hardly move at the moment. As long as everyone acts like they have some sense on the roads this morning so I don't have to make any quick evasive manuevers, I'll be ok. 
However, "be nice".
I'm ALWAYS nice Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, know exactly what you mean about taking time to leaving. When I was working, I could leap out of bed, S,S, and S, dress, have all my stuff ready and be out of the house in an 30 minutes or less. Now it takes me an hour or two also. Makes for a long day.
Supposed to have a weak cold front move in which will knock our temps from 90 to 88 - WOW. Humidity it high right now - Oh Joy. What definition of "nice" are you using William?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just had a FOURTH person diagnosed with cancer in the last year. Three family members, one friend. First was my grandfather, late stage lung cancer. He's still alive but failing fast. Then my father-in-law died of brain cancer. Then a friend nearly died of prostate cancer. This time it's my step sister. Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma, stage 2. Just found out this weekend. (That's why the show was delayed until next weekend).

Funny how stuff always happens in bunches. I'm just waiting on the streak of GOOD stuff to happen…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nubber freind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* im very sorry so much has hit your family at once i will keep them in my prayers.my mother was taken by brain cancer . hang in there my friend pray for you to have some strength and peace as you go thur this strom. that show is not that important as family is and things will change they always do.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* my chess table has been put on the back burner again,showed my daughter those designs that you showed me and she needs a kitchen table so im goimg to use that pedestal for that ,one day i will make a good chess table


----------



## StumpyNubs

I know Eddie. But the show must go on, as they say. I'm filming today for a Friday release (hopefully).

With all of this in the family, I suppose I have a pretty good idea of what I will some day die of now. Funny, I always thought it would be all the cheese that finally got me…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cancer is one of those awful diseases that seems to touch everyone's lives, either directly or indirectly. I've watched several friends and family members die from it. I've seen several others who died from the treatment long before the cancer itself could have done them much harm. 
Some people have health issues that effect almost every aspect of their lives. Some are dealing with their own. Some are dealing with loved ones'. It does effect us all thougn in some way. 
In my travels on this lonely earth, I have learned an important lesson though. It is not how much hardship we have, but rather how we handle those hardships. Even those of us who have some real bad days that make us look weak. I hope you all look towards someone you know who has these issues and remember their lives as a whole, and not for their weak moments. It is their lives as a whole that makes up their whole lives. As simple as that sounds, it is something that is sometimes forgotten.
Everything happens for a reason though. Then there are things that happen for no reason. This statement of course, makes no reason. Therefore, I propose that life, in and of itself, has only one reason, to make with it what you can. We all can't be great leaders or even well known. We can though very much make differences when we see the chance. We can be great people to the people who know us.

I apologize for my rambling in this session. As I sit here though, aggrevated with ym own doctors and their innabilities to do much about my own health issues, I try to think of my own words of wisdom. Also, I read about Stumpy's family. I think about Rex's health issues, and Bags, and Eddie's, and several others. It hits a person like ton of bricks. I am not alone. A lot of other's out there are going through their own health problems. Some are even worse than mine even.
So you have to work both sides of the issue. Look at someone today who looks up to you. If you are the one with the issues, make sure they know you love them. You don't know how many more times you'll have the chance to tell them. If you know someone with health issues, make sure they know they are loved as well. It is the love of others that keeps people like us holding our heads high. Without it, we would have nothing left to keep going for. 
Then finally, some of us with health issues will pass in a manner that you may feel is before our time. It is our time though. You have to remember, when we're gone, that all those troubles have been hard. The pain i sometimes pure torture. The worry is sometimes pure torture. Even the unknown sometimes, is pure torture. One day that will end though. We will worry and hurt no more and we will have no more unknowns. On that day, our duty will be done.

Keep on keeping on my friends.
I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* very well said my friend people like you lets me know that there is good folks in this world and not to give much attention to those that arent .thank william


----------



## superdav721

Cancer now is more prevalent than it ever has been there were only a few cases that I remember as a kid now brothers and sisters are getting it with a mom and dad dying from it. 
Stumpy sorry to hear. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' nubbers!
Got some shop time in this weekend…barely.
Mostly tried to clean up. Got some vacuuming/sweeping done then started making a rack for my pnuematics (nail guns, wrench, etc). So now I have new mess to clean up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*dave* i think cancer is a by product of pollution and pray for a cure someday.you are right is is touching us all of our love ones


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats….

Oh…I discovered that some of my data input was faulty so these are corrected.

HPOYD = 13,687 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SNBCWW = 10,559 posts, averaging 56.8 posts per day
Intercept = 3,128 posts, or about 133 days (1 Oct 2012)


----------



## patron

well said william
so true for all

thanks for the reality check

and the prayers

and ours to you and yours
and each other


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

saw my ex wife with her new husband yesterday but i remembered


----------



## DS

Good mornin' gents…
Just got caught up on the posts over the weekend. Looks like lots going on.

Stumpy complained about 90 degree weather, but it is probably the humidity that has him feeling miserable. This weekend we "cooled off" to only 96 degrees (from 106 during the week). It did not feel miserable at all. It's a dry heat.
BTW, what the heck is a crap monkey?

I finally got my new irrigation valves installed only to discover that I have a leak ahead of one of the valves on the threaded insert. I'll have to take it apart tonight and figure it out.










I added two new circuits and went from one box to two, plus, I moved it from in front of the gate to behind the gate where there was more room.

Seems a lot of us are dealing with health issues. I have my own as well. 
Here's wishing the best to you all.

Health issues are really miserable to deal with. Seems like there's a lot of C minus doctors out there giving BS advise. It's enough to drive one bonkers.
I'm sure there are plenty of fantastic doctors, but none of them seem to be on my insurance plan. <sigh>


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* i must have the same insurance plan


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DS

Even though I did a lot of work in the yard this weekend, I did manage to make and install 4 Dovetailed Baltic Birch rollout drawers in a laundry cabinet for a client.


----------



## patron

An elderly gentleman went to the local drug store and asked the pharmacist to fill his prescription for Viagra. "How many do you want?" asked the pharmacist.

The man replied, "Just a few, maybe half a dozen. I cut each one into four pieces."

Upon hearing that, the pharmacist said, "That's too small a dose. That won't get you through sex."

The old fellow said, "Oh, I'm past ninety years old and I don't even think about sex anymore. I just want it to stick out enough so I don't pee on my shoes."


----------



## DamnYankee

*Stumpy* - finally watched your new video. Good info and I'm looking forward to the drill press table. I liked the two camera set up but I did find your transitions from facing one camera to the next rather choppy. I wondered if you couldn't edit the abrupt turning out (when you turn from one camera to the next). Just a thought.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,. my heart goes out to you on those cancer issues within your family.
William knows from experience what illnesses can do to a person. The worst part is, as he says is that sometimes the treatments are harsh and can be more overpowering than the disease itself. It is not the pain, but the limitation the disease and treatments reduces your ability to live normally and make do with being a shadow of what you were and the thought of being quite useless.
I firmly believe that the rise in cancers is the result of eating "tampered with foods". Adding all these replacements, chemicals and things instead of having natural foods that our bodies were designed to use has really got out of hand. above all else, the cancer patient needs to know that even though they have reduced ability, they need to be treated as normal and able bodied and not as a wreck or a has-been. 
I can tell you that support from this group of misfits is great and makes you feel good even under the darkest cloud. We ALL need each other to help us face the day and bring a spark into it.
Thank you my friends for making my personal situation tolerable and, indeed, lots of fun.


----------



## superdav721

Amen Eddie!
DS looks like you have been hard at it.
David I am almost 44 and pee on my shoes.
Stumpy your family is heavy on my mind.
Yanks glad you got some shop time.
Hey Roger.
William are you back yet. Is thunder storming here and I bet is whoopin you.
Some of the cancer is the crap we are eating. Hormones in the meat and they fool around with the genetics in the veggies.
Crap monkey? What?


----------



## superdav721

*Marty update!*
Marty is still having computer issues. He is in combat gear and is going in for round two.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - have fun on your road trip…........stick to those back roads as you said and enjoy….......

I see a bunch of cancer posts here and my heart goes out to all of you…....miracles do still happen tho, late last fall my sister was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer which had spread to her liver, pancreas and bone marrow. Less than 6 months later they say she is cancer free….......I say miracle. Keep your chins up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How did it go William?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, Rex, Rex,

I had planned to let my last entry lie where it may. You brough up another interesting point though that I MUST respond to.

First, a story.
In 2003, I got down in a wheelchair where I spent about two and a half years. Immediately prior to my health taking a turn for the worse, I was running a successful mechanic shop and wrecker service. I always had guys around who were "friends" who picked my brain constantly for my mechanical knowledge. Some were racers, and I built quite a few of their race engines. I think some of the others just liked the coffee there at my shop along with some friendly conversation. Anyway, there was always guys around.
Then I got down and it was like I fell off the face of the earth. Noone seemed to even remember where I live at, because I saw noone. My "best" friend even stopped coming by. My wife seen him in town and asked why he hadn'y been by. His reason surprised me. He said he jus didn't know what to say to me with me sitting in that chair. 
Folks, my legs stopped working and I was in a lot of pain. Other than that, nothing changed. I was, and am, the same man I've always been. I still had the knowledge. I still love bench racing the old engines. Hell, I even have since managed, with help, to build my 400 horse power truck that I drive. I have not changed. Apparantly, my best friend didn't know me as well as I thought if he thought I'd changed.

Now for the reality check.
People with disabilities, whether it be physical or mental, are still people. If you know a person like this, remember this. They need to be treated as such. Most of them, like me, don't want special treatment. We don't want to be babied. If we were babies, we'd have diapers on and sucking on a pacifier. I have even had some people try to assist me to the point that I felt offended. It was like they were telling me I was not capable of doing something. 
I know what I can and cannot handle. Sometimes, I overestimate that and overdo it. I pay for it, noone else. You know what though? Most times, when I'm laid up for doing something that I shouldn't, something my wife usually warne me not to, I'm proud still that I done it on my own without assistance. A lot of what I do is for no other reason but to prove to myself and others that I can. 
March 15, 1999, my family was told to get a priest in because I wouldn't make it through the night. Several times since then, I've been told by medical proffesionals that I'd never walk again. I may hurt myself tomorrow and never take another step. Until that time though, I want to be able to proudly say I done things my way.

The advice.
There are people who have recently been taken down a notch or two healthwise who may need all the help they can get. You have to play that one by ear. A vast majority of people though, like me and Rex, who have dealt with our conditions for as long as we can remember it seems, we have our own way of doing things. If we want your help, we'll tell you. If not, let us do it our damned selves. I can't necessarily speak for Rex, but I know one thing for myself. I hurt every day to some extent. Some days are worse than others. I can tell you this though. If I know I can't handle something, or if I don't want to try it anyway, I won't mess with it. 
So, when I go to pick up that piece of wood off the floor and can't keep my balance because of pain, sometimes I will fall right over on my face. It has happened. What do you do in that situation? It's real simple. First, make sure I'm ok. Then laugh your ass off at me like you would anyone else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It didn't go Rex. 
I didn't get to see my doctor.
They changed medical billings department, who also makes the appointments a while back.
I've went to the doctor twice since then. 
Today made the second time they have screwed up my appointments and my doctor wasn't even there.
They tried to get me to see a different doctor.
I only see my doctor though.
A different doctor cannot possibly read through my four inch thick file in the time needed to be able to properly tell me what I need and what I don't need, so I don't do that.
So now my doctor appointment is on hold until June 4th.

They did go ahead and take my blood today though. They were able to get my doctor on cell phone where he does ER duty in Jackson and find out what tests he wanted done. So this may save me the usual followup appointment I usually have to do to get test results if they get them back before the fourth.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is amazing. Stage 4 to to cancer free.
Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I done nothing in my shop today. 
I got back and before I could get a pot of coffee brewed, a friend of mine stopped by. 
We sat around, drank coffee, and talked fishing and cars all day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

JL7 and all,
You're right JL, miracles do happen. Many people survive cancer. I am a firm believer that it is all in the hands of the Lord. When it's time to go, it's time to go. There's nothing any of us can do to change our time of departure from this world. Well, there are some idiots that like to cleanse the gene pool by taking themselves out early, bubt that isn't part of the matter at hand.
I had a good friend years ago who was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. This was back in the day when that was a short span death sentence. He live another fourteen years. Then he died when he got drunk and drove a Harley Davidson off the end of the flood wall at Vicksburg waterfront.
Don't ask me how we got that motorcycle up there because I was drunk too and can't remember.


----------



## superdav721

William if you fall down you bet your a$$ I am going to laugh. Out loud


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you very much SuperD.
That's what good friend are for.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, ya'll remember when I built the pantograph? I said I only wish I could copy things in 1:1 scale?
Check this out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i ever meet you and you fall i would laugh as i was asking if you are ok so don't hit me that ranch . that tool works


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats because i know you and what kind of a person you are but if i didnt know the person i would try not to


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wouldn't hit you Eddie. 
You couldn't help me up if we're both in the floor in pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya miss me???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, every story is different but situations are the same. 
My medical nightmare did not start with an injury, just a yearly physical where they found my PSA to be 54 not a normal 4. They started hormone treatments immediately follwed by surgery to remove the prostate, which as some might know, also screws up you bladder system. The I broke my ankle hurrying to get to the bathroom, they made 2 attemps to fix it using casts, but eventually I had to have surgery to fit a plate and screws.
Then I was put on a clinical trial for a new chemo treatment which went ok for 4 months, but then put me in hospital because my muscles were melting and another 3 times because the meds had killed off the good bugs in my digestive system - a reall bad thing to get rid of. So when they scanned me during those treatments they found I had an anuerisym 2" to the side of my navel on the main line. More surgery to fix that, then a move to the current chemo treatment I am on. I have a great collection of medical contraptions, walkers, wheelchair, shower chair, crutches, braces - you name it, I've got it. Then i was lucky enough to get a pinched nerve that lit up my shoulder, arm and fingers with excruciating pain (William I've sampled it).
To me the most devastating effects of cancer and the treatment of, is the way it reduses you to the level of nincompoop. With the best will in the world you just can't do what you want, your body is in revolt nixing your desires. If I could actually produce the projects that I have made in my mind these last 3 years, I'd need a store the size of WalMart to display them…......, and not one was thought made in China. 
I bet William, like me, takes a great interest in what you guys are doing and making, being happy, laughing and joking and treating us just like one of the gang. William and I are just but 2 of the "wounded" but there are others in similar circumstances. It's just great that we have a place to go where we fit in with other misfits. Enjoy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL i could out run that ranch but i know you got good aim


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not done, hell I don't even know if it's fixed yet. But it is running and that's a start…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I missed you Marty.
As soon as Rex told me you were gone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes william, I was given the message that Box had blue screened.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* you been whoreing all those tools you got saturday


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do appreciate it like Rex says.
That's how I wound up so far with 4234 posts in 646 days. 
When I'm down, where do ya'll think I spend most of my time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I'm running on AGP with 1 monitor right now. All drivers are in and updated. I haven't installed the other monitor and I haven't installed SP3 yet. Those will be the real test…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex , William all you guys are allways in my prayers keep me in yours as well as we are all just passing thur


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't checked my cameras or my printer yet…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, when I say there's nothing wrong with my aim, I'm not talking about tools.
I'm a gun collector as well.

You mentioned outrunning it, if you ran, I couldn't hit you.

Another one of my wonderful stories.

Something you may not know, it's hard as hell for someone with a messed up back to throw with any kind of aim. 
I tried throwing a ball to one of my sons a couple of years back when he was about seven.
After about thrity minutes, and him spending most of his time chasing the ball down to where ever I'd thrown it to that happened to be nowhere near where he was standing at, he stopped and started walking towards me. 
I asked him what's wrong.
He said, "I give up Daddy. I don't think even I could teach you to throw a ball".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to check some post i dont have a clue what Dave and Marty just said


----------



## boxcarmarty

That can wait til tomorrow…..

Good Night All…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I'm running on AGP with 1 monitor right now. All drivers are in and updated. I haven't installed the other monitor and I haven't installed SP3 yet. Those will be the real test…..

*Ok, let's translate that for us guys who don't know about all that.*

SuperD, I'm running this crap on one thingy right now. All those doo-joggers are in and up to date. I haven't installed the other thingy and I haven't installed the doo-hickey yet. Those will be the real test…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i will be safe . when i was in the military they asked what guns i thought were the one to carry one was a shot gun they asked why i told them i dont have to aim if it in that direction. i then told them it didnt matter as long as i pleanty of shots


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* i hope you get your doo hickey up and running


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, don't worry, Box just dropped a little blue pill in it. His do - hickey will be up momentarily


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt know i thought that they were talking the other watcama call it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Those little pille, viagra.
They're made out of two major compounds.
They are 50% miracle grow and 50% fix-a-flat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I take two a day.
I don't have much use for that sort of thing anymore.
But one keeps me from peeing in my boots in the morning.
And one keeps me from rolling out of bed at nightl.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres pic of one of my boys made it thur boot camp . i guess there will be a tax increase now that they have found out how much he eats


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William…... yes and you always have a need to for a flagpole to fly the flag.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sure would be fun to be twenty again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Eddie, then you would just be young and stupid


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was only joking Rex.
I tried using those things once.
They didn't help my "situation".
I went back to the doctor and complained about them not working.
All they done to me was make me consitpated.
So the doctor done a full workup to see what could possibly be wrong with me.
The diagnosis?
You're supposed to eat them things.
Not shove em up your butt.

As it turns out, just because your rear is closer to the effected area, that's not where they go.
I thought I'd give it another try, 
But the doctor said I was too stupid to repsoduce anyway and wouldn't give me another prescription.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh hell no.
When I was twenty I had three girlfriends in two different towns.
Two jobs to afford them all.
And still was eating whatever cheap junk I could afford after my antics.
No, I'm much wiser now.

Now to go back and know then what I know now, that would be a different story.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks, have to call it a day. I overdid it "slightly" today … must learn to be patient … yeah right!
See you all tomorrow, hope Box's do-hickey does not let him down….Night ALL.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was better than old and stupid * *same thing happen to me , thats why i got five kids dam doctors, my wife couldnt take those birth controll pill made her ill gave her some foam stuff never did work and it tasted bad to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have eight kids Eddie.
We'd decided when she was pregnant with number seven that we had too many kids, so she was going to get her tubes tied.
Then when she delievered the baby we found out that for some kind of legal reasons, the paperwork wasn't signed far enough in advance. 
She was supposed to come back in six weeks to have the procedure done.
So we came back in six week, and after checking her out to make sure she was up for the procedure, they suddenly came back into the room and said they couldn't do it at that time.
I asked why not.
They then informed us that she was pregnant again. 
I don't know how that could have happened.
I immediately asked where those dang papers were at so we could sign them right then.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to watch Law & Order.
I'll check back in later.


----------



## superdav721

Marty thats great. I was watching swamp people. I just opened my bath room window and stared out.
And yes William I understood every word out of his mouth.
This is for you William.
I need a 411 rear end with a turbo 350 trainie, slap in a a camel humped 289 and d-stroke it


----------



## superdav721

Back to my swamp people.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Whatcha building Super?
The 289 setup with 411 will get you out of the hole for quarter miles, if you want a trailer queen.
To cruise at higher speed without over taching the short stroke of those slugs though, I'd go with something a tad milder, like 3:55s. It'll get you out of the hole reasonable fast to leave most anything at the light and still cruise in the buck twenty range at a round 3k RPMs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the tranny, if you're set on a trailer queen setup for the quarter mile, I'd go with a powerglide for that 289.
If it's the cruiser you're after, the TH350 is a great tranny. However, I have a TH400 tranny sitting under my bench at the shop with a kevlar sprag gear that'll never break even with the spinouts that the lower first gear will allow you to do.
If you insist on a TH350 though, it's still a pretty bullet proof tranny behind that engine, but I'd suggest around a 2500 stall torque converter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Huh? What?

Sorry guys. 
Super baited me into that one.


----------



## superdav721

The quarter is fine. Powerglide will work, a bit more on the stall. Some 50's on the rear and skinny pennies on the front.

Nos would be nice


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The hell with NOS.
I know you better than that.
Let's keep it old school.
We don't need no chemical edge.
Mechanical all the way.
Machine against machine.
All the way to the end.

Now if you want a mechanical advantage, there was several things about the 289 that could use some improvements.
Port, polish and gasket match the intake to the heads. Port and polish the head exhaust and run two in shortys into three inch collectors.
This will improve the flow, but if you really want to push the envelope, you'd be amazed what a Roots blower will do to a 289 and it's sustainable for longer periods of time if you're willing to go through the trouble of building the top end right, titanium pushrods, roller rockers, and splayed stud locks. 
Also, with the destroking leaves a little more room on the bottom end. Go with a Moroso seven quart pan with a plate to scavenge the oil off the crank. It may not seem like much, but that extra little weight you'll be taking off of it can make all the difference.
Now, speaking of weight, there's more you can do there too. Get a stainless steele crank so that when you mill the connecting rod bearing lands for the destroking, you can also go with up to about .060 over bearings to remove even more weight from the crank. Every little bit helps. I can promise you I've seen races where even five more horses made all the difference.
I recommend a split duration cam. You want high lift of course, but for the 289, a tad more on the exhaust side keeps the spent exhaust gases out so you can keep fresh gas in the combustion chambers.

If this wasn't already probably making other guys on this thread hate my guts and wishing I would shut the hell up, we could go into further improvement on the powerglide and rearend. 
Also, the car setup make a lot of difference. As long as you're hauling it to and from the track on a trailer, there's all kinds of weight that has to go depending on what car you plan on putting all this in. Of coure all this depend on what class you plan on running in. I like the outlaw class simply because the rules are a tad more lenient.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Law & Order is over.
I'm off to bed.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## superdav721

Morning nut cases!
Tueeeeesday is gone with the wind.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good MOOOOOORNING Lumberjocks.

Especially you Stumpy.
I'm not sure what that comment was about though.
You are either:
A: Bumping to the bottom of the thread.
B: Didn't read the comments enough to know we're never nice without supervision.
C: The best use of sarcasm I'll probably see or hear all day.
D: All of the above.

Which ever it is though,
YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. Chance of rain today, maybe it will happen.
Pushed myself a little too much yesterday and I'm paying for it, why am I so stupid?
Hope everyone is ready to go today and gets the sawdust fix. 
Ham must have overslept.


----------



## DamnYankee

*WILLIAM* for all the times I've missed and for all those times you fall on your face in the future….
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## DamnYankee

And now back to our regularly scheduled show…today's stats are…

HP = 13,724 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SN = 10,631 posts, averaging 56.9 posts per day
Intercept = 3,093, or about 131 days (30 Sep 2012)

Type at ya later.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh yeah, some inspirational words….

the Lord does not give us challenges we are not strong enough to face.


----------



## patron

Bush and Osama decided to settle the war once and for all. They sat down and decided to settle the whole dispute with one dog fight. They would have 5 years to breed the best fighting dog in the world and whichever side's dog won would be entitled to dominate the world. Osama found the biggest, meanest Doberman and Rottweiler female dogs in the world and bred them with the meanest Siberian wolves. They selected only the biggest and strongest puppy from the litter, and removed his siblings, which gave him all the milk.

After 5 years, they came up with the biggest, meanest dog the world had ever seen. Its cage needed steel bars that were 5 "thick and nobody could get near it.

When the day came for the dog fight, Bush showed up with a very strange looking animal. It was a 9 foot long Dachshund. Everyone felt sorry for Bush because there was no way that this dog could possibly last even 10 seconds with the Afghanistani dog.

When the cages were opened up, the Dachshund came out of its cage and slowly waddled over toward Osama's dog.

Osama's dog snarled and leaped out of its cage and charged the America Dachshund at full speed. But when it got close enough to bite, the Dachshund opened his mouth and consumed Osama's dog in one bite. There was nothing left of his dog at all.

Osama came up to Bush, shaking his head in disbelief, "We don't understand how this could have happened. We had our best people working for 5 years with the meanest Doberman and Rottweiler female dogs in the world, and the biggest and meanest Siberian wolves."

"That's nothing," said Bush. "We had Michael Jackson's plastic surgeons working for 5 years to make that alligator look like a wiener dog."


----------



## patron

A man and his wife were sitting in the living room and he said to her, "Just so you know, I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug."

His wife got up, unplugged the TV and threw out all of his beer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nuber

*DY* is it to late to get in on the prediction of intercept date if not i would say December the 18 th and you are so right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i think sense me and patron got off nite shift ham has been sleeping late


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - prediction is noted.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks DY


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex asked why he was so stupid. (#10630)

I suppose I have a topic for the next blog…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this ought to be funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think its be cause he lives in Texas, luv u man


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I dare you to knock this battery off my shoulder.


----------



## patron

ad's you may have missed

SWM: Roommate needed for six bedroom north side condo. $800/month plus 1/2 utilities. Must enjoy garlic, taxidermy & clock repair.

SWF: Seeks any M, age 16-52, for immediate marriage. Willing to beg. Call 24/hours, 7/days 1-800-I'm-4you.

SWM: 39, enjoys assault rifles, heavy drinking, and testosterone. Seeks like-minded SF, W only, to listen to political conspiracy theories and help stock secluded mountain shelter. Don't bother to write, I already know where you live.

SWF: 25, enjoys poetry recitals, interpretive dance, herb tea, New Age music, Communing with Gaian nature spirits, and Jello sculpting. Seeks aloof, analytic whimp.

SWM: 59, wide range of interests including: Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica, Power Rangers, and Sea Quest. ISO compatible F.

SM: Seeking an adventurous SF Interested in underwater bondage with or w/o scuba gear And albino livestock breeding. No weirdos please.

SBM: Vegetarian Truck-driving Republican juggler Wishes to meet woman of similar interests Must be ambidextrous.

DWF: Crazy ppl Need Love Too. If you enjoy destroying good furniture, Police lineups and locking your friends in closets, We already have three things in common ! Let's get together.

DM: Physician, 35 Desires to meet that special woman with real inner beauty. Send latest X-rays.

DWM: Compulsive Liar Seeks beautiful woman to share my million dollar Riviera chateau. Visa Gold Card a must. Private plane a plus.

SWM: 32, my life's work is verifying, in detail, all the episodes shown on"The X-Files". ISO SWF with like dedication. Must be willing to travel a lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys check out my blog

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38157

its just that he was there a lot of times when no one else was


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Stumpers IM BACK been along weekend(in Memphis) and even longer last two days I hope things slow down here a little bit.My freind has been cleaning up after some cabinet makers down the road so he brought me a lot of birch plywood cuttings,they will be good for stuff in my shop if I can ever get in there and put it all together


----------



## hydrohillbilly

They had a riot here at the prison on the other side of town and young man got killed (he was 24) everybody said he was a good kid,hope they get the [email protected]%$#ds that did that.These prisoners are waiting to be deported but are kept in this country because they commited a crime over here,and have to serve their sentence


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russell* did you see the king while you were there ?


----------



## superdav721

Rob you are my new hero.
Roger the Duracell guy. That was a great commercial.
Russel that's 2 officers the state has lost this year.David I loved the dog joke.
Marty must be having difficulty.
Where has DIY been?


----------



## superdav721

Check out Jeff's project.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66364


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

jeff those are beatuiful . love that finish


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - thanks for the shout out….and thanks for the comments eddie…..

Did I mention that yesterday, out of the blue I got a free ticket to Roger Waters, The Wall coming to St. Paul on June 3?? And the seats are in a suite….....somebody STOP me…......


----------



## superdav721

Wow The Wall.
When I was in high school the local car dealership every year would have a laser-light show of The Wall. We woul park in the fields and look up at all the smoke and lasers. You haven't lived till you have seen 60 foot hammers marching to an fro.
Darkside of the Moon is a favorite of mine.
Those guys were genius.
Enjoy the show it should be great.


----------



## JL7

"All the smoke and lasers" yeah. The lasers were part of the show….the smoke was something entirely different….


----------



## superdav721




----------



## patron

An Afghanistan diplomat visiting the US for the first time was being wined and dined by the State Department. The diplomat was not used to the salt in American foods (French fries, cheeses, salami, anchovies, etc.) and was constantly sending his manservant Abdul to fetch him a glass of water.

Time and again, Abdul would scamper off and return with a glass of water, but then came the time when he returned empty handed. "Abdul, you son of an ugly camel, where is my water?" demanded the diplomat.

"A thousand pardons, O Illustrious One," stammered the wretched Abdul, "But a man is sitting on the well!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I is!!!

Haven't had a chance to check the last 114 posts, since my last LJ walkaround. Can someone fill me in, in 100 words or less???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, I show up, the lights are on but ain't nobody home!!!

That's OK though, I just dropped in to say hello & add to the post count.

Where is my BCWW infotainment fix???

I must sleep, for there is no awaking or dreams while awake!!! I'll see ya, when I see ya!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

well rex says he is resting randy
but we just never know for sure

as this story explains

A Texan and his wife were on a trip to New York. She had just finished showering to dress for dinner and noticed that she had neglected to pack her bras. She asked her husband to go down to the dress shop in the lobby and pick up a couple of 36-C bras.

He said, "Ah'l go down raht now." So he put on his ten gallon hat and went to the shop.

The saleslady said, "May I help you sir?" When he told her that he wanted two 36-C bras.

She asked, "Would you like two Playtex?"

He answered, "Ah'd luv ta little lady, but mah wife's a'waitin fer me up in the room."


----------



## superdav721

Good Morning all!
Coffee is on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I played hookey last night.
I didn't feel well.
Sometimes pain gets me aggrevated to the point that I get a little too much of an ass. 
In times like those, it's better for me to stay off line. 
This morning isn't looking too much better.
I'm wondering if stress isn't playing a little role in my health issues lately.
With kids and their awards programs, an elementary graduation/program/awards show that had me sitting in a hard back chair two long, and a high school graduation, I am a little stressed lately. 
Oh, well, after Fridays' High School graduation it'll be all over until they start next school year. 
So things will calm down then for a couple of months.

I can't talk long.
I have to get ready to go to the school this morning. 
The three youngest are through for the year.
Of course though I have one who forgot his jacket at school and to turn in a library book.
Who has a jacket at school when it's been in the nineties every day?
KIDS!

After that I have some work to do to prepare for a little after graduation family party for Friday night. 
So if I don't talk to you guys before that is over with, ya'll hold the fort down.
Make some sawdust, but don't take any wooden nickels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Going to be hot here today, expecting 95+ today.
Something wonderful happened yesterday. Every time I get a treatment they give me a bunch of paperwork giving hints about dealing with known (and new) side effects and things to do to help manage them. I usually just skim over these notes, sometimes they resemble War and Peace in their volume, but as I was having mouth sores and was having a hard time eating with my taste buds off line, I read some of their suggestions. I was amazed to find that they recommended, milk shakes, Malts and ice cream - you gotta love Obamacare, so yesterday, even though I could not get a prescription for ice cream , I had a vanilla malt …. oh was that good.
So, being as it worked so well for me, my R&D mind came up with the ultimate shake - vanilla Blue Belle ice cream and BAILEYS. Had three yesterday. I have found my ideal food. I makes a great breakfast and I'm also going to test a espresso coffee shake withing the next 30 minutes…......it's what's for breakfast.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning nubbers….here are tody's stats (I hope to get on here later)

HP = 13,760 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SN = 10,664 posts, averaging 56.7 posts per day
Intercept = 3,096 posts, about 132 days (2 Oct 12)

Predictions
Dyankee 7-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 8-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav721 11-Oct-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
eddie 18-Dec-12
Patron 28-Nov-13
William LATER
DS251 NEVER


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i think your on to something there Baileys shakes , goes good in coffee too.but watch out for the side effects.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* kids will do that to ya, they are stressful i wish mine were as perfect as i was.  but then im glad they dont know half the stuff i use to do.my kids got on my nerves so bad i went to the doctor and told him that i was stressed out and was going to beat some of them to a pulp and thought it was the stress he gave me some thing called valums and man they worked great it was like a miracle drug. i went back to get a refil and told him that they work great my kids are like different kids he said i was using to much i told him that i had five kids and that i was giving them the right doses .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex go back and read your post on

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38157


David* he was a good man


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff and Dave* that is on my bucket list to see them . Pink Floyd is one of the best. but i will bring my own smoke with me  would lile to see lady gaga too and bob seager one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry *DYI* i forgot to turn the lights out when i left


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you worked in the entertainment bussiness for a while don't you thing she is a good entertainer and can sang well to me this would be a show i would love to see she has studyed music at different level and they say shes dose wood work as a hobbie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andrea tells me the story of a student that happened to be assigned Bill Clinton's biography and the movie Titanic for homework. They combined the two into one report -

Titanic:…. Cost - $29.99
Clinton :….. Cost - $29.99

Titanic:….. Over 3 hours to read
Clinton :… Over 3 hours to read

Titanic:….. The story of Jack and Rose, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.
Clinton :… The story of Bill and Monica, their forbidden love, and subsequent catastrophe.

Titanic:…. Jack is a starving artist.
Clinton :….Bill is a bull******************** artist.

Titanic:…. In one scene, Jack enjoys a good cigar.
Clinton :…. Ditto for Bill.

Titanic:….. During the ordeal, Rose's dress gets ruined.
Clinton :….. Ditto for Monica.

Titanic:….. Jack teaches Rose to spit.
Clinton :…. Let's not go there.

Titanic:….. Rose gets to keep her jewelry.
Clinton :…. Monica' s forced to return her gifts.

Titanic:….. Rose remembers Jack for the rest of her life.
Clinton :……Clinton, under testimony, doesn't remember Jack.

Titanic:….. Rose goes down on a vessel full of seamen.
Clinton :…… Monica… ooh, let's not go there, either.

Titanic:….. Jack surrenders to an icy death.
Clinton :….Bill goes home to Hillary - basically the same thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Dave… you messed up!

Brian from Garage Woodworks invented the cam. I thought it was the Romans, but who knew…

Just having a bit of fun with you Dave, and Brian… Whoever's idea it was, it's a good one. I am definitely making a few for the shop!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Big sale on oil cans!

Stock up! You never know when you'll need an oil can. I mean, sometimes only an oil can will do the job, and if you don't have at least three of them, you're in big trouble. Why, just the other day I was standing in the shop with my hands cupped together, full of oil and wondering how the heck I was going to get that oil into my… wait a minute… now that I think about it… I can't remember the last time I bought bulk oil and needed a can to keep it in.

Anyone know of a good deal on oil?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Eddie- what does the fine print on your avatar say? I wanna know what Beatlejuice says to the Joker.


----------



## DS

How bizzare… Brian didn't even leave an address where we can send him our royalty check if we make anything using the golden rule spiral thinga-majiggy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If Dave wins, I'll send Brian the prize. I think Dave already has a car anyway…

I am not a member of the Garage Woodworks forum, I just got a Tweet about it… If, a year ago, you would have told me I would be on Twitter I would have punched you square in the goiter. The world is a-changin'...

I invested all of my money in Facebook stock the other day. I figured any company valued at 18 times it's annual income is a spot-on investment. Of course I am also a major stock holder in Myspace and Beta-max…

Stumpynubs.com is going public this week. The income is five bucks a year, so according to the Facebook model, the IPO is eleventy billion dollars a share. Anyone want to buy in?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, I only invest in steak. And by invest I mean buy and consume in large quantities. And by steak I mean hot dogs. And by hot dogs I mean those free mustard packets they put out at the gas station. I had twelve of those for lunch.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* hes telling him '' why so serious'' i tend to not have enough of it .it suppose to remind me but it dont always work as you know


----------



## superdav721

I just modified a few different ideas. And as usual there are very few ideas that someone else hasn't come up with already.
Its all good.
Now I have found an ancient tool that will make the Starrett straight edge obsolete. It is made of wood and adjustable.
The first planes were metal bodied. They were built of wood because of cost and availability.


----------



## patron

right you are dave
'how do you get there from here'
has been a major motivator throughout history
a little problem never stopped a good idea


eddie do you know this guy

Jack was sitting in an airplane when another guy took the seat beside him. Jack noticed that the guy was moaning and shaking.

"What's wrong?" asked Jack.

"I've been transferred to New Orleans, Louisiana," the guy answered. "There's crazy people in New Orleans. They have shootings, rapes, robberies, gangs, race riots, drugs . . . . the highest crime rate."

"Hold on," Jack interrupted. "I've lived there all my life. It's not as bad as the media says. Find a nice home, go to work, mind your own business, enroll your kids in a good school and it's as safe as anywhere in the world."

The other passenger relaxed and stopped shaking for a moment and said, "Oh, thank you. I've been worried to death, but if you live there and say it's OK, I'll take your word for it. What do you do for a living?"

"Me?" said Jack. "I'm the tail gunner on a Bud Lite truck."


----------



## patron

"Late again," the third-grade teacher said to little Sammy.

"It's not my fault, Miss Crabtree. You can blame this on my Dad. The reason I'm three hours late is because my Dad sleeps naked."

Now Miss Crabtree had taught grammar school for thirty-some years. She asked little Sammy what he meant, despite her mounting fears.

Full of grins and mischief, and in the flower of his youth, little Sammy and trouble were old friends, but he always told the truth.

"Miss Crabtree, at the ranch we have a coyote. The past few nights it ate hens and killed Mom's best milk goat. Last night, when Dad heard a noise out in the chicken pen, he grabbed his gun and said to Mom, "That coyote's back and I'm going to get him!"

"Stay back, he yelled to all us kids!"

He was naked as a jaybird, no boots, no pants, no shirt!

He crawled right up and stuck that double barrel through the window of the coop. As he stared into the darkness with the coyote on his mind, our old hound dog, Zeke, woke up and snuck up behind Daddy.

Then we all looked on helpless as old Zeke stuck that cold nose in Dad's crack!

"Miss Crabtree, we been cleaning chickens since three this morning!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Nothin' goin' on in my world, except laundry, dinner, beer and passing out!!!

I'll check in later, after I surf the net.

Is it safe to surf the net after eating & drinking massive amounts of alcohol???


----------



## superdav721

David the chickens had me rolling in the floor.
Careful Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*david *that not new orleans thats wet monroe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DYI you doing your wifely duties me to except the laundry


----------



## superdav721

Marty is closer to having his computer back.


----------



## patron

Two young boys walk into a pharmacy one day, pick out a box of Tampax and proceed to the checkout counter. The man at the counter asks the older boy,

"Son, how old are you?"

"Eight," the boy replies.

The man continues, "Do you know what these are used fo r?

"Not exactly," the boy says. "But they aren't for me. They're for him.

He's my brother. He's four.

We saw on TV that if you use these you would be able to swim and ride a bike.

Right now he can't do either one."


----------



## DIYaholic

Great one Patron.

I'm falling asleep at the wheel. Time to sign-off for the day/evening/night.

Ya'll have fun & be safe.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a funny one * david*


----------



## superdav721

Getting late guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Today have been an epic affair.
I nailed the ultimate morning pick me up - espresso and ice cream with demarera sugar. Then the ultimate calming snack and meal alternative - ice cream and Baileys shake. I have even begum testing the latter as a suitable pill swallowing liquid. All I can say is that the espresso shake lit me up this morning and the Baileys shake meals and pill chasers have changed my mood for the netter. Now I don't give a flying F about anything and going to sleep won't be a problem.
Good luck with your regurgitated puke hot dogs Stumpy, my dog likes them too, especially after sniffing another dog's ass. Bon appetite.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang tight Rex and be careful with those meds and baileys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* what blog that you posted was you and Jeff talking about the other day


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

I apologize for my recent absence. I shall endeavorto improvem my attendance. The great garage cleanup was making excellent progress when we found out the patio door was here and ready to be delivered. I had to scramble and find a place to store it until it can be installed. The spot I thought it could go turned out to be 9 inches too short for it so I had to quickly move two cabinets (floor to ceiling locker types) and to move them I Had to empty them and where they were going still needs painting and on and on it goes.

Miss J is in the rearranging the living room mood again, but now the boys bear the brunt of that. This weekend I have a four day weekend so I hope to make some significant progress on the kitchen job.

Enjoy the coffee guys, it is pretty good this morning.


----------



## superdav721

eddie I am trying but LJ's is froze up this morning. I will get it when the site acts a bit better.
Morning world


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/27362
There ya go Eddie.


----------



## JL7

Yep - that's the blog. The dutchmen on my project were too small for the router plane tho…...I was all set to test it out…......most of it was chisel work…..Next project will be BIG!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning parajocks and misfits.
Ham, I'm pretty sure everyone puts your absence down to Miss J requests, we understand bro.

Eddie, you asked about Lady Gaga, what I thought etc., well here it is:
You have to understand that way back when I was big into R&R, many people from higher age groups saw it as evil rubbish. Now that I'm in a higher age group, I still Love R&R but think some of the more modern "music?" is sheer unadulterated crap. My tastes over the years widened as I became aware of great composers/writers, musicians of all genres and the degree of difficulty a performance demands, so anything that demonstrates these qualities becomes a favorite of mine.
Country is a hit and miss affair with me, I love the older stuff but have a pet hate of whining cowboy songs where their dog is dead, their PU has been reposed and their significant other has left them etc.. These are God awful miserable songs sung by miserable "plastic" cowboys with a really awful hat epoxied to their head, that's why it never come off. I do love Willie and Co. though.
If you have a bad kickback on your table saw and the material hurtles through the shop hitting all sorts of things and making strange noises, and yo utter the most profound expletives, then if you recorded that accident, you could have a Rap hit on your hands.
Back to Gaga, man what an ugly cow. She is a weird fashion statement which the media goes crazy about, she turns me off listening to her because she is a weirdo. Even though she maybe ugly in the raw, it does not mean you don't like someone's talent, Mamma Cass and Janice Joplin are prime examples where pure talent does not require a visual deflection.
My music tastes are rooted in R&R, but I have extended my appreciation to include works from many genres that ar worthy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!
Glad to see everyone is still on the right side of "ground level" this morning. I feel I'm letting my woodworking/LJ/Nubber end down of late. Not much woodworking lately, and too busy to really get in here and yack it up. I was looking forward to a 3 day weekend with some shop time but it turns out CINC House (pronounced Sink House, meaning Commander-in-Chief of the Household) has other plans. The good side of that is they all seem to be social obligations focused on grills and beer with friends.


----------



## DamnYankee

As we approach the Memorial Day weekend here is a bit of history concerning the holiday.

Memorial Day was officially proclaimed on 5 May 1868 by General John Logan, national commander of the Grand Army of the Republic, in his General Order No. 11, and was first observed on 30 May 1868, when flowers were placed on the graves of Union and Confederate soldiers at Arlington National Cemetery. The first state to officially recognize the holiday was New York in 1873. By 1890 it was recognized by all of the northern states. The South refused to acknowledge the day, honoring their dead on separate days until after World War I (when the holiday changed from honoring just those who died fighting in the Civil War to honoring Americans who died fighting in any war). It is now celebrated in almost every State on the last Monday in May (passed by Congress with the National Holiday Act of 1971 to ensure a three day weekend for Federal holidays), though several southern states have an additional separate day for honoring the Confederate war dead: January 19 in Texas, April 26 in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, and Mississippi; May 10 in South Carolina; and June 3 (Jefferson Davis' birthday) in Louisiana and Tennessee.


----------



## DamnYankee

And now for today's stats

HP = 13,801 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SN = 10,703 posts, averaging 56.6 posts per day
Intercept = 3,098, or about 133 days (3 Oct 12)


----------



## patron




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers i guess im just a late blumer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* wait till Jamie see that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY*. sounds like a fun memorial break to me, grill ,beer and friends.that was a interesting bit on Memoriall Day i can remember the old folks talking about Jefferson Davis' birthday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Dave* you have gotten good with those video .

*Jeff *those were some beautiful boxs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i agree rap pretty much sucks . im a R&R too. but listen to a lot of classical music,i listen to country but not much as when i was Rodeoing i pretty much was around it a lot and was a drug addict and drunk and some times that music bring back bad memories.strange how some time i hear a song and it take me back to a certain era of my life.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* must be still working those 12 hour days and fixing his computer.mine computer is very old this is my third monitor im going to buy a new one as all i know is the off and on buttons


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* you and Rex have some honey do wifes .i have been single a long time and miss that . kinda in away i have had some good women in my life but i seemed to always mess it up looking for the greener grass now i know that grass is grass i cant find one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he is doing well thank you all for the prayers


----------



## DS

Just want to enter my panel router jig into the contest…










It's a fairly simpe thing really. Write some g-code, put your panel on it, press the start button and watch it go!
heheheh!
:-D


----------



## superdav721

Nice DS
How much?


----------



## superdav721

We have decided to go to Natchez, Mississippi. It seems all the hotels are booked on the coast. So a change of plans has occurred.
I cant wait.
Cleaned up the bike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*I'm back…....*


----------



## boxcarmarty

The next test is to plug in my video camera as soon as it charges up. That is what started this mess…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm….. My spell check isn't working…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, As far as my 12 hour days and working on this thing at night. It looks something like this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have roughly 400 emails to sort through….. select all, click, OK, I'm done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a birthday card in the mail today from Stumpy. It's a gift certificate for $25 worth of window cleaning.

*Stumpy,* Do you do car windows??? The bugs are getting pretty thick…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty is back!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning Dave,


----------



## superdav721

Mornin Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trying to figure out what all I lost in the backup…..


----------



## JL7

Note to self…..run the backup…....


----------



## JL7

Dave - the bikes lookin good…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff.
If its important. Put it in 2 places.


----------



## JL7

Marty - I'm the (on the side) IT guy at work, but my home computer stuff really lacks…....good luck on the restore


----------



## JL7

Dave - some day - we ride the Ozarks - saw your post awhile back, I've done the Smokies and the Ozarks….they both scare the crap out of me, but GREAT roads…..


----------



## JL7

Here's the trumpy, with a bit of photoshop applied:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Jeff, It's good to have a backup for the IT guy…..


----------



## superdav721

I had one guy following me. He wasn't paying attention and just road off the road. About 75 feet down a pretty steep cliff. He survived and it was all the wrecker could do to winch his bike back up.
I am very respectful of those roads. We will take the moonshine run around hwy 7, I think its over 500 curves
I drove it last year in a dodge avenger. That was fun, the kids were a bit seasick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grab it, It's getting away…..


----------



## JL7

morning marty….


----------



## JL7

Dave - I've seen some similar scary stuff…..keeps us humble on the ride.


----------



## JL7

Weird Dave - I have a Dodge Avenger…...


----------



## superdav721

We rented it. I didn't like the blind spot out the rear side glass. Nice car. My daughter in law just got one.


----------



## JL7

I got a heck of a deal on mine….that's the whole story…....but I like it so far…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome back Marty?

Have you been missing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I missed you Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you test your video here on LJs, please make sure that test video is a good one! There is only reruns on "real" TV!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
There wasn't anything to miss. I've been delinquent in my LJs lurking & posting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll test it on Debbies puter so it doesn't crash mine again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* I understand you haven't been pulling your share of the posts around here. What do you have to say before we place you in front of the fireing squad???


----------



## JL7

Morning Randy. I tried to cover for you tonight….but looks like it too late….....


----------



## superdav721

Oh boy drama!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Call William Fife, Tell him to take that bullet out of his pocket


----------



## DIYaholic

Can you assemble the firing squad before I have to return to work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My spell check works again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
Thanks for trying to CMA, but I'm a responsible person. I'm responsible for everything that goes wrong!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We only have one gunman, This is a small outfit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or we could make it really painful and put you in a room with Rex…..


----------



## JL7

I'm just the new guy…...leave me out of this….just pretend I was never here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That would be a violation of the 8th amendment, "Cruel & Unusual Punishment"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, We have position opening up on the second shift. See how fast we can move you up the ladder.

The dog says it's past my bedtime.

*NIGHT ALL…..*


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
Leave you out of it? Your the fall guy!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hold on the plot what just getting good.
Oh well.
As the wood turns….....
these are the days of our lives.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time


----------



## JL7

I just stopped by to say hi, and now I seem like a suspect….I love it here.


----------



## DIYaholic

This is a great place, kinda like the WW version of the "Island of Misfit LumberJocks"!!!


----------



## JL7

I've always been a misfit - but it is tough to keep up with this bunch….will have to google come-backs to DIY's craziness…


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
I may be crazy, but I have NOT been seen by a psychiatrist so I can't be insane!!!


----------



## JL7

when Marty said there is a second shift position open did that really mean "deal with randy"...?? LOL


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

The second shift is usually (actually unusually) staffed by Eddie & Patron!!! They are the nighthawks. So NO, you are not stuck dealing with me. Well, not an a regular basis.


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Ramones", I want to be sedated, is one of my favorite songs. What does that say about me?


----------



## JL7

it's all tied together in some weird way we are not suppose to understand…


----------



## DIYaholic

Understanding, implies comprehension, which involves thinking. I'm off the clock & have stopped thinking & am ONLY drinking!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather report is about to come on. That means, Leno is soon to follow. That tells me it is late (my dog doesn't talk to me) and almost time for dreaming.

Time for a "Union Break". BRB


----------



## superdav721

I'm back.

Welcome to the nut house Jeff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Movie time in less than an hour? How can you appreciate a movie you view in "FastForward"???


----------



## JL7

I thinks everyone on LJ's know's what goes on here, just a bit scary to dip the toe in…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, double post. That or the beers are taking effect.


----------



## JL7

I think (LJ) time stood still there for a bit…..or you just double posted….no it locked up and I just clicked….....no it was the beers, you're right….


----------



## JL7

Dave - I'm with Randy - *shenanigans* on the one hour movie…....


----------



## DIYaholic

That's a good thing. I wood hate to buy beer & for it not to have it's desired effect!
That's a good thing. I wood hate to buy beer & for it not to have it's desired effect!


----------



## JL7

LOL!


----------



## JL7

He said *WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic

I just check in on MY NY Mets. Depressing!!! They're down by 6 runs, 2 outs, nobody on in the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## DIYaholic

Believe it or not, but my Mets found a way to lose the game. I mean, who can't score 7 runs in one inning with 2 outs!!!


----------



## JL7

Losers….we got the Twins…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Twins = .341 Winning Pecentage
Mets = .533 Winning Percentage

Who's the BIGGEST loser? (Hint: Not an NBC show)


----------



## JL7

bingo…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you have to pay "Full Price" for tickets or are they 66% off???


----------



## JL7

Not a sports guy…......sorry…........I did however get free tix for a suite at Roger Waters, The Wall…....hehe


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood love to talk concerts, but I must call it a night. I will however leave you with this thought, I was paid to watch the "Talking Heads" rehearse for two weeks, as they practiced for their "Speaking in Tongues" US tour…................

NYTOL!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Very cool Randy…........Nighty night….................


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Jeff.
It's been a pleasure shootin' the $H!T.
See you on the "Flip Side"!!!

Second Shift, you're up.

Ham,
I need coffee!!!!


----------



## JL7

Ditto Randy…...where in the H-E-DOUBLE-TOOTHEPICKS is the second shift?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody seen the cap to my glue bottle


----------



## JL7

Yep - but I didn't take it….


----------



## superdav721

Eddie Its on the floor.
I watch Netflix guys it has a pause button.
I am in the 6'th season of deadliest catch and now my pillow is calling.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i lost a second shift person .ever sense patron had company over hes been sleeping at nite PATRON COME BACK IM SORRY I DID MEAN ANYTHING BY IT YOU KNOW IM NOT RIGHT **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*dIY* im glad your back to your old self now they can pick on somebody else


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* we miss you and hope you are not down to bad ,you can come back we all know how cranky you are you can holler at me i dont mind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you too even thou you are not as bitchey as willam is sometimes i miss that crazy a#@ of yours


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* im trying but its hard when you live on a island.please dont call the firing squad.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* seems like you fit right in here with us misfits and social rejects


----------



## JL7

hey eddie - been waiting for you to return:

This is the video I should have posted with my "The Maples......" post:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that would of been a perfect fit , ,Rush was a great band.going to see the wall .going to be great. take some pic when you go


----------



## JL7

Saw the Roger Waters interview - his number one thing that "P's" him off is cell phone pics and texts. And they don't allow cameras. But what the hey….will try it anyways…...

Thought you would like the Rush…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* back when i was working a labor relations guy came into my office and i had pink floyd the wall playing and he was a black guy and asked if i would not play those racial motivated song on company property and said no problem i dont play any .he had no clue what that song was about. i had to explane it to him he said i never knew think he went and got the cd


----------



## JL7

eddie - the album has evoked many a generation. I was in high school but it changed my music landscape forever…...that is quite a story you have but understandable…..cool.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i looked at your shop thats one fine set up you have


----------



## JL7

Thanks man - it's become an obsession…......where are your shop photos?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

last year i was working out side under my carport and in august .to hot to do any thing .now im moved in to my house in the master bed room its big enought to do stuff in but my girl friend dont care for the saw dust **its got air thank God for air …...and heat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I just got a new camera and plan on posting something soon its a work in progress right now


----------



## JL7

Wow - I thought I had problems in the basement with dust - love your passion - saw your shop photos on the carport - good for you. You are making cool stuff in the bedroom tho….


----------



## JL7

Woodworking I mean….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think my biggest concern now is to get a handle on my dust control . i got a Oneida dust thing but its just 5 gallon can it fills up to fast ,going to get a bigger unit and set up a sanding station like the one you have .that has to be nice to have one


----------



## patron

yous called boss

here i is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont really have a girl friend at my age most of them are taken or have already seddled down with someone im pretty much a loner anyway dont really bother me to much .it would be nice to meet some one but you know you can be with someone and still be alone .my last wife said i do but she must of been talking several others **


----------



## JL7

If you just have a shop vac w/collector maybe get coupon for the $150 HF collector and build the woodsmith separator…...unless money is no object - then just buy the cyclone!

Really didn't understand at first how much difference its makes…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *David* you are on notice *marty *has already called the firing squade on *randy*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i m leaning toward the HF been studying them a while now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where do you get those coupons at


----------



## patron

bring it on marty
that would be something to watch
from the porch

seeing you sneaking up
from 20 miles away

by the time you get here
all you will want is a glass of water


----------



## JL7

Wood mag - I'll send you one if you'll use it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## JL7

Morning David….. thanks for the poetry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if they are in that ill pick one up at book a million i get shop notes delivered and pick up different ones there are they in every issue


----------



## JL7

Yep - Wood Mag - every issue…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Jeff* that will help as money is a object with me ,on the first of the month i go down one side of the street paying and the other side apologizing


----------



## patron

start here eddie

http://www.harborfreight.com/retailflyer


----------



## patron

morning jeff

was night when i finished my nap
but it is morning now
drinking coffee
so i can get tired enough to sleep again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David


----------



## patron

that sounds about right eddie

since i changed servers
and lost all my old bill paying contacts

the electric guy showed up here
and i had to write a check
that was a blast from the past
but the power is still on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know the feeling.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David you seen anything like this before


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thanks


----------



## JL7

It was fun eddie and david-sleep good….........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had all my bills on automatic pay and changed credit cards a couple months ago and thought i had contacted all of them but missed my internet server and it went off today then came back on i checked and i missed them hope they wait till the first so if i disappear it will be the first before yall get to see my old mugg* ;0)*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Jeff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* you remember a couple months ago visa got hacked and a million and a half costumers were affected by it i fell in that lot ...what kind of luck was that


----------



## patron

looks like that starburst table you were talking about
for your daughter

even the drops from the border cut offs
can be made into smaller pieces
for some other project

nite jeff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David *thats it . i am practicing it on a bench for wood working for mere mortals contest its starting to look good . i didnt think of saving the cutoffs they would be good for another project . ill sent you a pic when its complete


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

working on the table too. my other girl wants the bench. she is doing good she got messed up for a while on drugs but has been clean now for about a year.just praying the Lord keep giving her strength its a hard row to hoe but i think she'll make it


----------



## patron

i been making a door and jamb here
(not real fast)
for my friends sauna
hope to post soon

then a box order

got the trailer hitch hooked up









so i will be able to clean up around here finally
but found myself short on energy
so i started to eat salads and drink fruit smoothies
(the lady's i had here got me to try some)

still new to it
so a few more days should give a good result

been eating the same old for so long
i figure i better start taking better care of myself

also hope to get some choppers one of these days
and figure i better be able to drink my food
for a while while the gums heal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* my other girl .i showed her those picture you posted she was amazed at the one of that other pattern too she said he must be in New York at a studio or something i just laughed .told her no he lives out in the mountains with the bears* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just make sure you get the right nutrients . i m tring to get away to go see my boys and plan on visiting for a while i will help you when i get there .two people can do a lot


----------



## patron

one of these days i will have to complete some stuff laying around here
from all the things i find easier to make (and take pictures of)
to answer the questions some ask (like that starburst you asked about)
got lots of them laying around that need to be finished
and put to some use (then i will be able to clean the shop better too)

funny how we get into a rut
and just let the past direct the future sometimes
i'm working on changing that now too
just 'cause i'm getting older
doesn't mean i got to crawl in my work or life


----------



## patron

here is the whole table build blog eddie

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/11242

it is a 5 part series
i have had that table clogging up my workbench since this time
little by little it is coming clean so i can get it final sanded and finished

then i can use my workbench again

thats the plan 
why i want to clean this place up some
before you get here
then we can play in the shop
and not trip over everything


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know about those ruts . i just try to do my best but sometimes its at a crawl


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i look forward to getting away for a while see my boys one in the navy and ones in prison the one in jail isn't a bad person just made a mistake and doing his time for it drugs and money its always a bad road to get on ,dont go thur a lot of trouble because of me David im just a old country boy ,dont speak very well not the sharpest knife in the draw but then not the dullest either.i dont worry about all this crap in the world and i know what was done on that cross .its just one day at a time for me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Damnit you bums, all this idle chatter has woke me up.


----------



## patron

not to worry

everything i need is one the first line
of my list
when it comes time
whichever is in front of me 
gets done first
it doesn't matter what order they are in
so long as i can keep moving forwards
everything is good

i got my whole life
to get the rest done


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i went and looked all i can say your at a very high masters level of this craft and you should be proud . it is *stunning*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Rex *sorry to have woken you


----------



## patron

well say something rex
don't keep us in suspense

glad you are coming closer
to that 'time off' the docs are promising


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we'er just bumming around


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bollocks


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wish you had not said that Eddie, I have a very sore Ass


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bullocks i didnt say that i m not sure what that is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think that was …...........let see whos not here it was William.


----------



## patron

i'm making another pot of coffee here roger

you are welcome to have some

eddie and i will whisper
till it kicks in
and you feel up to talking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

brb now i got to go make some coffee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie these English expressions are sometimes no obvious.

Examples:
You are talking a load of bollocks.
Bollocks = damnit
You think you are the dog's bollocks = You are so full of yourself that you are like a dog that spends all day licking and preening his balls.
You have a set of bollocks that don't let you back off. OR you don't have a set of bollocks = wimp

Etc..
More common words:
Testicles
Balls
Spherical objects
Nuts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*david* i been meaning to tell you something im not sure if dan quayle said that wasn"t he a vice president or something but then im not sure either


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off the coffee gig except for breakfast.
It's now Baileys shakes all the way now


----------



## patron

preening ones balls

that sounds like something 
to do while waiting 
for glue to dry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry *Rex* its just my unnatrual nature


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A better pass-time for waiting foe glue to dry is Belly button maintenance and beautification.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your hitting the hard stuff now ,dont drive


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's OK Eddie we make special allowances for Cajuns.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you know if anybody reads this thread they will know we really are a bunch of misfits LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex what with you guys over there driving on the wrong side of the road there in the UK i always wanted to ask that


----------



## patron

google said it was him eddie
but the other day
a joke said it was bill clinton

even misfits have to have somewhere to hang out
we are fortunate to find each other

now we just need to figure out
what the hell we are all talking about


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## patron

the way i heard that one eddie
they passed on the left
so their sword hand would be able to work good
in case they were up against bad guys

we here pass on the right
to show we all were friendly 
and not a threat

and of course to show our independence


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think you are right i know it wasnt bill clinton sounds like quayle the more i think about it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just didnt know ,so its one of those knight things


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

must be hard on those left handed one


----------



## patron

in the jousting movies
the knights pass on the right
and have the lance to the left

i think it was from wagons
that it came from
you had your sword in your right hand
ready for any trouble
when someone was coming at you
so you would pass them on the left
so they couldn't get the draw on you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I think the driving side of the road in many British influenced countries goes back to horse riding and carriages and maybe ships passing each other on rivers - something like that.
all I know is that it is not a problem if you are a competent driver, you can switch sides without any concerns.


----------



## patron

maybe they sent the left handed guys to america


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You know the saying; Once a Knight, Always a Knight, but once a night is enough.


----------



## patron

according to my dog

whenever he feels like it
is the right time

day or night


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I really do admire the chivalry system providing in it not awarded out of context. A Knight hood carries a lot of responsibility, especially as a defender of the less fortunate. It is an Honor that was given to very honorable people for recognition of their good work and human kindness. Today however it is government who choose most of those to be Knighted, and you all know what that means. The Queen only has a handful she can appoint and those are the ones that deserve it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just always wanted to know .i thought so they could get out of there car and be on the side walk with out getting in the road but always wondered , *Rex* you are right coffee is good with bailey run out of creamer


----------



## patron

so who tells the queen
that she only gets so many

i thought she could do as she wanted


----------



## patron

At Heathrow Airport in England, a 300 ft. red carpet was stretched out to Air Force One and President Bush strode to a warm but dignified handshake from Queen Elizabeth II. They rode in a 1937 silver bentley to the edge of London where they boarded an open 17th century coach that was hitched to 6 magnificent white horses. As they rode toward Buckingham Palace, each looking to their sides and waiving to the thousands lining the streets, all was going well. What a glorious display of pagentry and dignity!

Suddenly the scene was shattered when the right rear horse let rip one of the most horrific, earth shattering, eye tearing blasts of flatulance and the coach filled with noxious fumes…

Uncomfortable, but maintaining control, the two dignitaries did their best to ignore the whole incident but then the Queen decided that was a ridiculous manner in which to handle this embarrassing situation. She turned to President bush and explained "Mr. President, please accept my regrets. I'm sure you understand that there are some things even a Queen can't control."

To which George W. replied "Your majesty, please don't give the matter another thought. You know if you hadn't said something, I would have assumed it was one of the horses!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill have to copy that one,that was funny


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, there is a huge misconception that the Queen hold ultimate power, she does not, all decisions about running the country are made by the government of the day. The Queen's role is to make sure there is fair play in elections and that freedom of worship is guaranteed.
She is Head for State, meaning she represents the country in a non political capacity. Visiting foreign dignitaries either visit the government in power or visit the coutry, so the hosting is more times that often either the government or the Queen and sometime both when you get someone like an american President visit as he is both Head of State and Head of Government at the same time - something of which I believe is idiotic as in reality he only actually the Head of Goverment, but can't ever be Head of State, else there would not be any opposition parties. interesting to note that the communist system favors this "one does it all" approach. Wonder if Repubs know this?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys i got to go make some saw dust got to get this done by saturday.its been fun


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Eddie, now you've woke me up. you bug out.


----------



## patron

i didn't know that roger

make sense i guess
otherwise royalty would be in a position to be dictators
(like in the old days)

it is nice she doesn't have to work all the time though
gives her more time to buy hats

see you later eddie

you are of the hook william
it's all eddies fault now


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, it astounds me how people don;t understand the concept and even cross over from one side to the other without a clue of the meaning.
In days long gone Monarchs held total power until 1215 when the Barons got King John to sign and ratify Magna Carter which has since been the basis for democracy. In the end only country powers were authorised the the Monarch as head of State, the Barons were also limited to their power and the people chose freely by elections who they wanted to be governed by.
You can see that Head of state/ Head of government single power bases bring: Hitler, the Kims of N. Korea, Idi Amin, Stalin ….......
Yet there was controversy at the latest G8 summit because Putin did not attend. Well dumb asses, he is Russia's Head of State, so he sent the Prime Mister as it was a government get together, not Heads of States.


----------



## patron

to each their own i guess

but then again
each interprets their own laws
to run the way they want

lot's of room for misuse of power
as we see in some countries
regardless of what system they use

how does england feel about charles 
after the diana thing
and his switch to camilla

or does it even matter 
since he is slated to be king anyway


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn you guys talk alot…..

*patron,* I'll clean that truck up out of your yard…..

Morning Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex, *You're up early…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go to work now…..


----------



## patron

well it's been fun

time for my 3:30 nap

have a good one guys

morning marty and jamie

later roger and eddie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I really don't keep up with it all. As afr as I am concerned rampant legal and illegal immigration over there is taking it's toll with these odd people wanting to turn the country into the sh*thole they came from.

My own take on Charles, is that because of the strict Monarchy marriage laws at the time, he had not option to marry someone who fitted the requirements, not the one he loved. Feel sorry for him in a lot of ways, but I'm glad that since his bad experience, they have changed to the rules. The guy does good work and it is obvious Camilla and he are happy at last. I wish them well.
Dianna to me was a very naive, immature girl who was unlucky enough to be available at the time, after all the public called for Charles to marry someone. She also did good work but never overcame the poor little suffering wife syndrome even though she knew at the onset what the game was. The public's spokespeople - the Media, made her into the hero of failed marriages and a poster girl for innocence. 
Most people think that becoming the reigning Monarch is a real good deal, but is it? You have to give up your personal life, do everything correctly, take scorn from idiots and pledge your whole being to the Country. Geez it would just be like being married to 6 wives at the same time and you all lived together in the same house. No thank you.
Go to admire the Queen for her commitment, she is not a miserable SOB, but totally devoted to procedures, decorum, good taste and loyalty.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Box, yeah those 2 buggers, David and Eddie woke me up with all their idle chatter. I have to remember that when I go for a leak, I don't just happen to check my email. Now look at them ….... they have buggered off.

Ham and you have the podium, I'll switch to lurking in between naps.


----------



## HamS

Thanks Roger,

Good morning gents,

Today is one of or flex holidays so I have today AND Monday off.

Work work work. THe list is long, but when things are done it is nice. The yong gentlemen are helping now after their last tongue lashing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

184 comments last night. You guys love to chat. It took me an hour to read them all.

Good thing Rex came along to teach us about the Queen. Actually I've been watching a documentary series on the British monarchy the last few days. Very interesting stuff.

Yard sales today. Then some filming and it's off to the editing room…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Michigan is burning. It breaks my heart to see all that good wood go to waste!


----------



## superdav721

Morning all.
Friday!


----------



## patron

morning again

sunup here

got this in the mail
don't usually do this
but enough is enough
and right is right
we either take back our country now
or we get what they 'give' us
___

SOCIAL SECURITY NOW CALLED 'FEDERAL BENEFIT PAYMENT'/ENTITLEMENT!

Have you noticed, your Social Security check is now referred to as a"federal benefit payment"?
I'll be part of the one percent, to forward this, our government gets away with way too much in all areas of our lives, while they live lavishly on their grossly overpaid incomes! KEEP passing THIS AROUND UNTIL EVERY ONE HAS READ IT…..
SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH THIS CALCULATION IS THEY FORGOT TO FIGURE IN THE PEOPLEWHO DIED BEFORE THEY COLLECTED THEIR SOCIAL SECURITY!!!! WHERE DID THAT MONEY GO?


> ?


?


> ?


?
This was sent to me, I am forwarding it because it does touch a nerve in me.
This is another example of what Rick Perry called "TREASON in high places" !!! Get angry and pass this on!
Remember, not only did you contribute to Social Security but your employer did too. It totaled 15% of your income before taxes. If you averaged only $30K over your working life, that's close to $220,500.
If you calculate the future value of $4,500 per year (yours & your employer's contribution) at a simple 5% (less than what the government pays on the money that it borrows), after 49 years of working you'd have $892,919.98.
If you took out only 3% per year, you'd receive $26,787.60 per year and it would last better than 30 years (until you're 95 if you retire at age 65) and that's with no interest paid on that final amount on deposit! If you bought an annuity and it paid 4% per year, you'd have a lifetime income of $2,976.40 per month.
The folks in Washington have pulled off a bigger Ponzi scheme than Bernie Madoff ever had.
Entitlement my butt, I paid cash for my social security insurance!!!! Just because they borrowed the money, doesn't make my benefits some kind of charity or handout!!
Congressional benefits--free healthcare, outrageous retirement packages, 67 paid holidays, three weeks paid vacation, unlimited paid sick days, now that's welfare, and they have the nerve to call my social security retirement entitlements?
We're "broke" and can't help our own Seniors, Veterans, Orphans, Homeless.
In the last months we have provided aid to Haiti , Chile , and Turkey . And now Pakistan …...home of bin Laden. Literally, BILLIONS of DOLLARS!!!
Our retired seniors living on a 'fixed income' receive no aid nor do they get any breaks while our government and religious organizations pour Hundreds of Billions of $$$$$$'s and Tons of Food to Foreign Countries!
They call Social Security and Medicare an entitlement even though most of us have been paying for it all our working lives and now when it's time for us to collect, the government is running out of money. Why did the government borrow or steal from it in the first place? Imagine if the *GOVERNMENT* gave 'US' the same support they give to other countries.
Sad isn't it?
99% of people won't have the guts to forward this.
I'm one of the 1%-I Just Did.


----------



## patron

here you go marty

A truck driver, hauling a tractor-trailer load of computers, stops for a beer. As he approaches the bar, he sees a big sign on the door that says, "COMPUTER NERDS NOT ALLOWED - ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!" He enters and sits down.

The bartender comes over to him, sniffs, and says that he smells kind of nerdy. He then asks him what he does for a living. The truck driver explains to him that he drives a truck, and the smell is just from the computers he is hauling. The bartender serves him a beer and says, "OK, truck drivers aren't nerds."

As he is sipping his beer, a skinny guy walks in wearing a pair of glasses with tape around the middle, a pocket protector with twelve kinds of pens and pencils, and a belt that is at least a foot too long. The bartender, without saying a word, pulls out a shotgun and blows the guy away. The truck driver asks him why he did that.

The bartender replied, "Don't worry. The computer nerds are in season because they are overpopulating Silicon Valley. You don't even need a license."

So the truck driver finishes his beer, gets back in his truck, and heads for the freeway. Suddenly, he veers to avoid an accident, and the load shifts. The back door breaks open and computers spill out all over the road. He jumps out and sees a crowd already forming, snatching up all of the computers. The scavengers are comprised of engineers, accountants and programmers - computer geeks. Each of them wearing the nerdiest clothes he has ever seen.

He can't let them steal his whole load. So remembering what happened in the bar, he pulls out his gun and starts blasting away, killing several of them instantly. A highway patrol officer comes zooming up and jumps out of the car screaming at him to stop.

The truck driver said, "What's wrong? I thought computer nerds were in season."

"Well, sure," says the patrolman, "But you can't bait 'em!"


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning nubbers!

Don't have much to say to the previous 24 hours of comments other than you guys sure got your chat on!


----------



## DamnYankee

Todays' stats are

HP = 13,858 posts, averaging 33.4 posts per day
SN = 10,904 posts, averaging 57.4 posts per day
Intercept = 2,954 posts, or about 123 days (25 Sep 2012)


----------



## DS

G'mornin all.

*superdav*, I posted my "panel router jig" just before I left yesterday and missed your comments.

In answer to your question of "how much"... About $138k after rigging and infrastructure hookups, etc.

But, since I actually do not own this unit, I get the priveledge to rent it for $125 per machine hour.
It seems like a lot until you realize that 5 machine hours will cut an entire household of cabinetry panels with every dado, construction bore, shelf pin hole and hinge socket.

EDIT: Did I mention it cuts to a +/- 0.0005" tolerence? Don't forget to add space for the glue in your joints. (0.005" min.)


----------



## patron

well i just found out 
why we don't see roger all the time 
he has a day job

This postman is working on a new beat. He comes to a garden gate marked BEWARE OF THE PARROT! He looks down the garden and, sure enough, there's a parrot sitting on its perch. He has a little chuckle to himself at the sign and the parrot there on its perch. He opens the gate and walks into the garden.

He gets as far as the parrot's perch, when suddenly, it calls out: "REX, ATTACK!"


----------



## superdav721

Ds we need to own that and be the ones renting it out.
Wow


----------



## DS

The monthly lease payment on a machine like that is about what you might pay for a medium skilled worker.
The trick is the payment is due each month, whether you use the machine or not.
So many shops have been slow that I've had no problem finding time on them. It is waaaay cheaper than owning one.
All the upside, none of the downside.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all ,i hate waiting on glue to dry. but its Friday TGIF the good thing about being retired you dont have to go thur Mondays but still miss the Fridays.


----------



## superdav721

I am so ready to go on vacation.


----------



## patron

we are so ready to have you have a great time too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, Yes and it's a vacation we can all share in too


----------



## superdav721

Oh yeah you guys will. Updates and pictures t come.


----------



## patron

still log-in probs here
but just saw this

incredible

http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/29812


----------



## DIYaholic

TGIF!!! A three day weekend, kinda. Got a half day of puttering around the company shop.

I hope everyone enjoys the long holiday weekend.

Super,
Hope you have an enjoyable & safe ride/trip.

I'm relegated to posting from my phone, problem with my wireless internet connection. So my posting will be mostly just me lurking.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys have a safe Holiday.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Randy. We are going on an adventure. Open road and a nice break. No real plans just do whatever comes along.
Eddie you are sporting a new avatar. Nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

trying to improve my image


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys. Coffee is on and I am headed out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning ALL.
SD, enjoy your magical mystery tour.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Thanks Dave for the coffee. I am watching Roy Underhill now and then have to work for the boss for just a bit. Then to the jobs. I got the T1-11 panels yesterday that will be the siding where the hole needs to be filled in and primed the first sheet. I also got the first coat of mud on the outside drywall corner that needs to be finished in the garage. The great garage cleanup continues, which is a prerequisite to the great kitchen right face. Perhaps I will burn some meat later this weekend.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good day, and I hope everyone has a great Memorial Day weekend, just remember what the day is for and remember all those that gave the ultimate sacrifice for our country and way of life.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Memorial Day weekend


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy weekend!!!!!

*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

I have crossed the Mississippi river. I have stood on the second largest Indian mound in the country. Emerald mound. I have tasted Big Mamas Tamales and cruised around Natchez all afternoon. We are sunburnt and now talking of a dip in the pool.
Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## TrBlu

Hey Stumpy: Did you receive my email? I received a size error message on the pics. Here is the LJ's post.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66505#first-new

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey* Tim* i like it ,he checks his email and reads this thread religiously so dont worry he,ll get it that a great jig


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i must be here alone not no fun talking to your self i always win the augments and that make me smartest one here and that dangerous. *Dave *you be careful on that bike and take some pictures .sun skreen is always good and dont gamble your money away on those boats get the dinners and play a few dollors on blackjack then get outta there **


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hang in there Eddie, I'll be online a little later to hold your hand.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Rex* its scary here alone , im cleaning the shop ,mowed the grass this morning ,doing a little bible study then going to try and to finish a bench .going to take a while as i have to thake lots of naps.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thats that pattern you showed me for the table trying a practice run on a bench


----------



## patron

that looks great eddie

real southwesterny


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I can ride right past those boats. I am taking a bunch of pictures. Nice looking bench, I like that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Lumberjocks.
My deepest apologies for not being present at the official meetings for a few days.
I've been pre-occupied with something else very dear to my heart.








That's me and my only daughter, Myrtis, who graduated high school last night.
I have two montsh left with her before she's off to Delta State University for college.
She has promised to go fishing with me before she goes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats to you and Myrtis,you have done well


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah William, that is so touching. Precious moments with Mytiis as she takes another step towards adulthood. Treasure this time William, but you are not done yet.


----------



## patron

this is wonderful william
good to see you up
and and out in the sun

CONGRATULATIONS MYRTIS
GO GET 'EM GIRL !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and assorted maniacs.
Up early today as Sandra is having some sleep problems, so I'm practically just staying up to watch her sleep.
Eddie, that bench looked great, never knew you could make something that good. 
SD must be having a Ball on his "Easy rider" fantasy tour…. good luck, you earned it, just watch out for those greasy spoons.
William is fixing to have a room for rent so that he can indulge in more materials procurement.
David is up and about, he's the night watchman for NM.

Hope you all have a fine day today and a thoughtful day tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

Lookout William. Nice job dad, well done. We left our 3 at home and ran away.
Thanks Roger, I hope your wife feels better soon. 
Now we are heading out to see what we can find.
No greasy spoons, got it.
I have been in ten antique shops and have not even seen an old tool. It is all French silver, jewelry and furniture from 1700 up. You better have a few grand in your pocket to even start dealing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nubers and Happy Memorial Day weekend
,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks everyone.
I have to admit, my back is feeling the effects of the last few days.
Lately, I've been popping more pills and trying my best to block out the pain.
Come hell or high water, there was no way I was going to allow my health and pain issues interfere with this special time for her.

I also have to admit another thing that I'm sure you Dads can understand.
I have seven boys, but this is my only daughter. 
The last few days have been bittersweet to say the least. 
I have shed a few tears over the last few days. 
It's a pleasure seeing her grow up, but it's extremely hard to watch the end result. I have raised her to be an independent young woman, without thinking about the fact that this makes her not need me as much anymore either, or at least not as much as she's willing to admit.

I have a plan in the works now.
Father's day is coming up.
This may be the last one for a while that all my youngins are close enough for me to see in one place at one time. 
I found out by accident that they were planning this big extravegant event for me.
This is not what I want and have now put them on the right path to making me happy this Father's day.
I only want one last hoorah with my youngins.
There is a certain nature trail I know about. 
I have not walked it for quite a few years because I am unable to do so in my health. 
The two wives, mine and my oldest son's, will take a trip to the store for sandwich fixings while we do this.
Between my wheelchair, seven boys, a daughter, a granddaughter, and a grandson to push me when I need it, I want to go the full length of this three mile trail one more time. 
This is the same trail my Uncle (the one that raised me) and I walked a few months before he died. The trail is one filled with beautiful views of nature. It holds great significance to me.

After the trail, I just want a simple picnic lunch with all my kids. I have on soon going off to college, one fixing to go overseas for work, and two more in their twenties who may do any number of things. One of them is talking about going to work driving a truck. We know this will make him absent a lot. The other one is considering the military.

Thank you all for putting up with my long winded rambling.
For a man who has spent a majority of his life as a dad, they are all leaving too quickly.
Yes, I have four more to finish getting through school. However, I find myself now wishing I could go back and have every one of them still in school and running around here making this place seem like a circus 24/7. 
I always thought I'd feel relieved when all of them were away from home. I know now I was wrong. Now, when all all of them are in school and the house is empty, I only think one thing, it's too quite and my wife and I feel lonely together. I guess this is only a small peak into what they call empty nest syndrome, but I thought it was only women who suffered this condition. Dads feel it too. Most just won't admit it. Well I am here to tell you it's ok. Dads miss their kids too.

I am thrilled though.
I am ready, for now, to block all this out of my mind. I am focusing on here, now. Between now and August, all of them are within reach. The four little ones are out of school and will be in the shop with me as much as possible. For now, for this breif moment in time, this madhouse circus act of me and mine is here again, and plan on making the most of it.

All of ya'll have a good day.
I'm going to pop another pill, take a shot of tequila, or two (not joking, I need to get moving and tequila does the trick) and then, me and my boys are heading to the Vicksburg National Military Park where they are having a program today for Memorial Day celebrations.
They are going to have soldier in period attire for all the wars, from Revolutionary, all the way through the most present wars, honoring soliers through history. Since Vicksburg is steeped in Civil War history, they usually fire off the cannons at event like this too. That's always a favorite with my boys.

Take care ya'll!


----------



## patron

very touching william

enjoy your time with them 
as much as you can

take that 3 mile cruise calmly

let the help where it may


----------



## superdav721

Go for it William!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* sounds like a great time.that Vicksburg National Military Park is something in it self with all the reenactments its a grand show seen it a few times. when the kids leave the nest its a good thing .you will have time to spend doing things for your self for a while it not that bad, but i hate to be the one to tell you this it is sometimes shortly lived as they go out they populate and bring some back and then their baby steals your heart all over again you see we really dont have a shot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* you still rolling .yall be careful . Dave you didnt tell your better half that you are really out tool shopping


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* you still cleaning shop ,you just pop in and out. you and* Rex *yall sure do come and go


----------



## JL7

William - congrats on your daughters graduation and also hope your fathers day plans go as planned - sounds like a really great idea for the family….

I can relate with your daughter graduating comments, my daughter just finished her first year of college and she doesn't need dad much, like the old days. But it's extra nice when we do get to spend time together….


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - hope you are thoroughly lost somewhere nice….....ride on.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - looks like you are minding the store - while everyone else is out playing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back after a couple of days of absence. I'm happy to say it's not because of puter problems. I've been trying to catch up on other things around here that my puter has distracted me from…..

*Dave,* Hope you're having a great time on the road. I shot some video over the past couple of days, only to find out that I don't have the software to view, edit, convert, or do anything else with it…..

*eddie,* The new look is good. I had to look twice before I realized it was you…..

*William,* Congrads on the grads…..

*Jeff, patron, Rex, Randy, Rob, Ham*, and everyone else, Keep doin' what you do best…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - what format are the video files? I have a Sony camera and it creates AVCHD/MTS files (.mts extension). Not sure on the Mac - but I can edit with Windows Movie Maker on the PC. It's a freebie, but you may need to download it if you have Win7….


----------



## superdav721

What is the extension of the video file?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

every body is playing in the streets, i got my computer here in the shop and cruse around while on break . i get lots if breaks .not really on a break now just ran out of glue  tomorrow is pig out day , stakes and burgers to calibrate those that fought for our freedom.and probably a beer too may be two well three or four


----------



## superdav721

I just learned the 17 year old left the house with a candle burning on her night stand. The 20 year old came home and the stand was on fire! It burnt a dinner plate sized hole. 
I told her if she was 12 years old I would have whipped her till she walked funny. 
Dave is pissed.
I am going home and tossing every candle I can lay my hands on. 
KIDS!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave aint it fun some time you just got to wonder where there heads are at


----------



## superdav721

Marty try this
http://handbrake.fr/


----------



## JL7

Whoa Dave - that's some scary stuff…....take a deep breath…...be thankful the girls are alright and you still have a house to home to…......


----------



## superdav721

I am having a blast. We have been buzzing all over Adams county. It has been a while since I have been down here. The amount of antebellum homes still blows my mind. When I was teenager I worked for a remodeling company. We were hired to come down and refurbish an antebellum home back to its original state. The house was in the Victorian style. I learned so much then. We lived in the house for 2 months as we worked on it. A lawyer had bought the home and money was no object. This was in the early 80's and so much of this town has improved. The history here is old.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings fellow Nubbers. Damn, I'm starting to sound like Rex. It must be the age thing starting to set in.
As far as the file extension on my camcorder, it is MOD. I have read several post on simply renaming the extension as a MPG or a MPEG. This does not work. JVC says it will be about a month before the software can be ready to shipped to me, and it is my understanding the all it will do is read, edit, and burn to DVD. Some say that it does not do that well. The software is created by CyberLink and they can not tell me if their software (at $60 compared to JVC at $31) will work with my camera. I have downloaded and tried a file converter program that really sucks and takes about a half an hour to convert a 2 minute video. I am to the point of taking this thing out side and checking the accuracy of my rifle scope at 100 yards. Well, maybe that can wait 'til tomorrow since I wouldn't want to wake my neighbors.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff one of them won't be all right in about 18 hours. 
But thank you, you are right. 
I will try to enjoy the rest of my vacation. And not dwell on what might have happened. 
Thanks Jeff !


----------



## boxcarmarty

The question is Dave, are you gonna rebuild the nightstand???


----------



## superdav721

Marty I work with a video audio dude, let meget to work and I will ask him the best thing to try. Let me see what I can find at the office.
Gata go the wife is looking at me funny, 
Yes dear, I am coming


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does that mean you don't want me to shoot my camera yet???


----------



## JL7

Hold fire!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I should ask William for his advise…..


----------



## JL7

I don't think William would care if he wakes the neighbors shooting your camera to bits!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda what I figured too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont shot your camera **Marty* then you will have to buy another one, dont ask Dave hes mad as ten Indians right now hes just thanking God that the 20 year old came in. kids is what cause a person to age so quick .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* got to be something to do to it but as i m computer illiterate im of no help.i looked at that link and read it dont have a clue what it said and i know the translation of four languages.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I understand that eddie. I'm 53, feeling like 85. I was on the phone earlier listening how my 4 are feuding with each other for stupid reasons…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't have a problem with buying a new camera if it is gonna work….. It's a lot easier then the headaches of one not working…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is my understanding that Sony works with WMP and WMM…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that may be the answer ,for the computer .but they want do that for the kids . i tried i called the law on mine but they said it wasnt anyting they coud do not till they at least get 8 o 9 years old.now they are grown and still argue over stuipt stuff


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's patron tonight?


> It's about time for him to come on isn't it


?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

is it formatted in the right format


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing that I could make out of it was #1 was mad at #3 and 4. #2 was mad at #1 and 4. #3 was mad at #1. And #4 didn't have a clue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

JVC uses a MOD format which isn't read by most software…..


----------



## patron

here i is marty

still log in problems
so don't check is as much

here is todays flowers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet….. I had some cactus for several years until my grandchildren came along. I got rid of it because I was afraid they would get hurt. It always produced the best flowers…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats easy* Marty * # 3 has to give #2 the same thing as #4 but not the same as #1 then 3 will see that and #4 will be ginn to see it too only if #2 dose thats easy marty kids you just got to think about it , oh never mind i forgot aboue #3


----------



## boxcarmarty

I shot some footage of the humming birds and the finches and the squirrels and the flowers blooming around here this weekend but I can't show them to you because of my damn camera…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You almost had it eddie…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *David*.nice shots with your camera Marty use to take great shot like that sorry Marty i couln't help myself


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron what's your opinion? Dave and Jeff took my bullets away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie, *My still camera works, just not my video…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty did they let you off Monday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like a editing room


----------



## patron

save the camera marty

you can sell it as an antique someday

i just went to wal-mart
and got a $100 nikon
don't even know how to do all the stuff it does
but it sure is easier than the old 35mm


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I'm off Monday. That's my desk just to keep up with you guys…..

*patron, *Is it antique yet? I'll sell it to ya for $89.95…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a Fuji camera that I paid $400 for about 10 years ago. I keep telling myself that I'm gonna upgrade it someday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* I'll do better then that. I'll trade the Fuji and the JVC for that truck parked in your yard…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* the bench is coming along but i found out that the glue that i use drys to fast got to get something a bit slower when i do the table .im giving it to her for her 1 year anniversary she really liked it what she has seen


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOW!!! I just got a buddy request from joyraymond. I am her's/his first buddy….. http://lumberjocks.com/joyraymond


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

fuji makes a good camera.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn eddie, That reminds me. I have a bunch of projects in a holding pattern. I think your bench is one of them…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kind of old truck are you looking for *marty* i see them all the time out and about


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Fuji is a good one but it is a bit outdated compared to today's cameras. Debbie has a newer one that has a lot closer zoom then mine does. She can pick a hair off of a fly's @$$ at 50 yards…..


----------



## superdav721

Wife is asleep. 
I bought a Sony bloggie at SAMs for $200. I love it, it is what I shoot the videos you guys watch and I don't even have the resolution turned up. 
Marty we will figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron posted a picture the other day when he got his hitch on his car. I just noticed that there was an old truck in the background…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you sure *Dave*??? because I can turn the resolution up on my scope and back it up to about 125 yards…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think that was a old ford the yellow one


----------



## boxcarmarty

I believe so eddie. I can hear a good 302 purring in it now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*WHERE ARE YOU WILLIAM??? WE'RE TALKING OLD TRUCKS…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woody


----------



## superdav721

He said woody


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Dave, I got carried away…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill keep a eye out for one , know where one is it black with the old flat head in it .ill see if its worth fooling with and let you know. its been sitting there for a long time ,maybe 1940 some thing


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie, *If you happen to come across a 1912 Ford panel, let me know. ....


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill take some pic. William and Dave are hot rodder too . i use too a little had a 1970 dodge challenger 340 6 pack got it for 800 bucks back then wish i had it now, i will keep a eye out that a ole one. probable a load of wood to it , the old 30 had a lot of wood parts


----------



## boxcarmarty

My ultimate goal is to build one of those. All wooden body…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sure would be nice to have that one


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have had several vehicles starting at age 15 with a '55 Chevy pickup, 396 that I wish I still had…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

396 were bad that was one that used to beat me all the time he had a camero and i get him a ways but in the 1/4 mile he was to much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if i could have another old car i want a 1935 cherolet.stock they were like sitting in the living room with all the room they had


----------



## boxcarmarty

'69 Chevelle

'69 Cougar convertible

'63 MK2 roadrace car

'57 Chevy pickup

'57 Chevy 210

'63 Valiant

'73 Vega, 350, 400 turbo, Chrysler 8 3/4 rearend

'81 Camaro

'69 Mach I

just to name a few…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that 69 mach I was a fast one no telling what they are worth now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

chech out this one i would love to cruse around town in this one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All I have now is 2 convertibles with a V6. Damn I'm getting old…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they get a lot out of those sixes nowdays.i got a old 1999 chevy with the old 327 engin that they fule injected it gets 20 mile a gal if i would tune it up that is


----------



## boxcarmarty

327 is a V8. I get 20mpg out of the Mustang. I've never checked the Z24…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had a old 48 chevy lost it gambling it was stock but i dove it every where except from this poker game


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Hate to hear that…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My first car. Notice the sun roof and wind out wind shield.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like that blue one, thats the z24 aint it,yea chevy went back to making the old 327 in 1999 but they went by liters or something


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my own fault


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what is that roger look like a old chevy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning Rex, Damn, It's 12:30. No wonder I'm tired. I'll let you keep eddie company for a bit while I get some sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd say a Fiat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie, *The blue one is a '89 Z24


----------



## patron

that 48'ford flathead 6 F-1
i've had since the late sixties

it has a rebuilt short block in it
about 300 miles on it
been working on it over the years
and had it running 4-5 times
then something else would go out
i had a biker work it once
he changed it to 12V but didn't change anything else
everytime i got it running again something else would go out
V-regulator then coil melted
then the points went

i have all the parts now for the rebuild
and even bought a craftsman tool box
been waiting for the weather to straighten out here
still serious windy right now

but soon i hope
mechanically i have fixed everything but the clutch
still have to double clutch it
3 speed floor shift

hope this year to have it running
it did turn over about a month ago


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it David. You Damn near got it whipped…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Dad has a '54 Ford F100 that he has had for 43 years now. I've been trying to talk him out of it….. Maybe someday…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That first car of mine was a 1937 Austin Cambridge. Lovely old car, wish I still had it.


----------



## patron

since all i have now is a '91 ford escort

i need to get it running
so i will have a back-up

or i'll be walking everywhere


----------



## boxcarmarty

He bought it when I was 10 and we used it to move from Brownsburg Indiana to Greenwood Indiana. The truck has been pretty much parked since then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fiat, Austin….. They all look the same…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know the feeling patron. I have 3 to make sure I can get where I need to be. And if it floods, I have the large barge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I going to bed now. I think I said that about a half hour ago…..

Goodnight…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I got this one about 1961









And this one about 1971


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if we had all the cars we have had we would be rich.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw a1970 callanger go for 40,000 on that Jackson car auction i about cried i had one i paid only 800 for but it wasnt as nice as that one in the auction but close


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Get real Box. Ford, Chevrolet and Chrysler have for many, many years produced different models only distinguished by the model label stuck on them.
and there is a worldwide movement to make every SUV to look the same, maybe them you can stick a BMW badge on a Kia and never know the difference.
It's insane really, all the communist countries are making vehicles that look different while us non communists are trying to make ours all look the same-- think about that !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to say that I am concerned about SD riding around on that suicyle.
He'd be a lot safer and have more fun driving around on vacation in one of these little jewels.


















Not only do they get 99 mpg, but they are so easy to find a parking space for, and if not, you can park one in your motel 6 room.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm having computer issues of my own.
My Roxio program, which I use for all my music editing, decided to take a crap.
I've tried fixing it until I had to reluctantly ask my sister's husband for help.
He's been in here explaining something about a WINWAR program he wants to install to put on another program to create a virtual disk. 
Hell, I don't know what he is talking about.
All I know is that if I don't get this fixed soon I will find out what a full 75 round clip of 7.62×39s will do to a Compaq computer.

And no, I don't gave a #&@& if I wake the neighbors doing it either. 
With the issues I've had out of this computer over the years, it'll be justifiable homicide.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm leaving this computer with him and I'm going to bed.
Hopefully he'll get it up and running again soon.
When the Roxio program crapped out, it done something to my everything else on it too.
Now it seems every program on it has some "compatability issue" or "corrupted certificate".
Now, if only I knew what any of that meant. 
If I had the money I would put this laptop toa very dramatic early death. 
Good night all.

Oh, before I forget.
I had a good time today with the kids.
I hope to be back in the shop within a couple of days of recovery.

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William et al …. yeah that includes you Eddie.
SD is staying at a motel 6 tonight because they'll leave the candle on for him.
Box is hoping for the return of BetaMax and 6 track before he upgrades

All other assorted NubaJocks are either drunk or have dysentery, but are going with the flow.
So until a bright new day greets us, I bid you all a very good night and a meaningful day tomorrow.

Over to the night watch ….. the Later than Late, Late Show.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

here i am all alone with just me and my bench . i said bench not the other cutting the are out .yall have a good nite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Half way thru the morning without a single post. Where is the morning shift??? Oh yeah, That's me…..


----------



## superdav721

Coffee mmmmmmmmmm
Do I still have a house?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Uncle Rex *I love the Rolls Royce and Ferrari. Did I mention that I could use a new truck???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave, Where you off too today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* Don't empty that clip into your puter until Dave has a chance to check on my software. I may have a camera to send you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then Uncle Rex is gonna buy me an etch-a-sketch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

An entire day of shop time ahead of me today. I'm not gonna know what to do with myself…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here Box, I picked this one out for you


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda neat. And I think I have just enough room left in my garage to park it…..


----------



## patron

morning guys

eddie is always saying he's in the shop

here is what he is doing there

_

Eddie wanted desperately to have sex with this really cute, really hot girl in his office…. but she was dating someone else.

One day Eddie got so frustrated that he went to her and said, "I'll give you a $100 if you let me have sex with you." The girl looked at him, then said, "NO."

Eddie said, "I'll be real fast. I'll throw the money on the floor, you bend down, and I'll finish by the time you've picked it up."

She thought for a moment and said that she would consult with her boyfriend…. so she called him and explained the situation.

Her boyfriend says, "Ask him for $200, pick up the money really fast… he won't even be able to get his pants down." She agreed and accepts the proposal.

Over half an hour goes by and the boyfriend is still waiting for his girlfriend's call. Finally, after 45 minutes the boyfriend calls and asks, "what happened….?"

Still breathing hard, she managed to reply, "The bastard had all quarters!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers. *David* i wish i had 200 in quarters, i tend to stay away from hookers i married one one time stay broke all the time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* hope you are having a good time, you were saved from a very hard loss there my friend those guardian angles of your were doing some over time for you.all is well everry ones safe and you can rebuild that table .its just youth dont always think things thur.KIDS dont you just luv them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* thats acute truck its going to be a good one when it grows up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* is in his shop working on this










his new camera


----------



## JoeLyddon

*We* will judge them based on uniqueness, usefulness, and various other factors. Winners will be announced on June 10, 2012 on a special episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Three winners will be selected at our discretion. They will receive a special prize package from Stumpy Nubs. Plus a number of entries will be given honorable mention on the show.

Who is "We"?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Joe, good to see ya


----------



## patron

memorial day flowers

went out this morning
and took more pictures
these are just three
there were thousands of these yellow 'prickly pear' flowers
not to many of the red barrel ones

'life wants to live'
thanks to all and their loved ones
who gave 
that we may have freedom



























here is a bee pollenating 









God bless all !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

those were nice pic David such beauty .that yellow one with the long thorns reminds me of my first wife


----------



## JL7

The Stumpy Jig is posted:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66613


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Joe*- "we" are the people here at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop. We look at all the entries, pick the ones we like the best and give out prizes for the top three. Then we will make a special episode of Blue Collar Woodworking to show off all the entries. It's exactly the same as the last contest.

*Everybody else*- I've beenpretty sick. Thanks for holding down the fort the last couple of days! I've enjoyed reading all the comments!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there* stumpy* sorry to hear your ill.take it easy and get rest i ll send a prayer for a speedy and full recovery for ya. now lay off that chess. dont worry we.ll circle that wagons and hold the fort down


----------



## superdav721

I am home. I have been through three battle grounds and a half dozen skirmish sites, Indian burial grounds and 450 miles. I have a lot of pictures and it's going to take me a while to put it together. 
Thanks for all the blessings and well wishes
Hey Joe!
Hope you feel better Stumpy.
I am sunburnt a tired. 
I have seen thousands of dead soldiers today.
Makes you stop and think. Hard.


----------



## patron

welcome back 
safe and sound dave

everyone is monday off here
(unlike always off here)

more beer
and BBQ
than normal

thats what i was feeling
when i saw all the cactus flowers this morning
all those that gave their all
for the rest of us

R.I.P.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Aman David.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back *Dave.*....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron,* Pass the beer and BBQ…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Chief Nub…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie, *That was the port-a-let that you circled with the wagons. Now everyone is dancing around waiting to get in…..


----------



## superdav721

Cooking movie now. I will upload it in a bit. It will be a bit. 7 minutes long. I took a lot of footage and pics.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys for the warn welcome back.
Now I am going to my fridge for a snack!


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Dave - anything good in the fridge? Not so much here….

Looking forward to the video…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Built a large clamp rack today. It is holding 52 clamps. That's not big enough…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - we don't believe anything without pics….except that 52 isn't enough…


----------



## superdav721

Marty that is one for every week in the year. Not enough, its never enough…
Thanks Jeff. I had raisin bran.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome back Dave glad you two are safe and sound,back at the ranch.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you and David pass me a beer and BBQ too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty i got a clamp rack and mine are still all over the place might need to move my rack but i dont have but 20 r so


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats a good ida on that vac cart as i got hose every where too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats what i figured get here late and all the beers and BBQ gone


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you still dreaming of that car, you a cowboy now you have to have a truck


----------



## superdav721

Its uploading to YouTube. I could have made it four times as long. One thing that stuck out on the trip. Everywhere we ate, the Tabasco on all the tables never had a lid on it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave while you in the kitchen .grab me a glass of tea they drank all the beer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that should tell you something dave


----------



## superdav721

It did.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice having sleasy rider back in our midst. 









I ordered a 12ft x 12 ft wooden building to day to use as a Clamp Rack.


----------



## superdav721

I am crashing, I will post the vid when it gets up there. Night guys. I am dead. Over 400 miles, whooped me.


----------



## JL7

Rex - we don't believe anything without pics….except that 12×12 isn't enough….


----------



## JL7

Sleep good Dave…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie that little truck is a version of the Mini they sold for a little while, they also made a Mini panel van and a Mini "jeep" wich was called a Mini Mole. Pluse a station wagon.



























I had 2 Minis, a Green one and a White one, similar the the one shown. Great little cars whose handling and performance would knock your socks off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they kinda look like toys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

seems like the queen had a bigger car


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, the Queen drives a Range Rover


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ok who forgot to turn the light out.if you were paying the electric bill you would have a better memory  KIDS you got to love em.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, you might also blow out the candle at SD'd place too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think the holiday wore them all out. they proable cant find a candle a mile from his house


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wonder if they make a left handed measuring tape , ill check it out at amazon. the #s all always on the wrong side


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, Lee Valley has Lh reading tapes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Rex i think ill order one i didnt know they had such a thing it would be nice to have one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how you been feeling sense you got a little break from the treatments


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, even as a RH person, I find the LH reading tape to be very handy. It beats trying to read a regular RH tape upside down.

As far as feeling goes, the last couple of days have been a bit nasty. Usually by this time I am not so bad, but as the number of treatments increase, then so does the side effects and recovery time increase. Thank goodness I only have 2 more treatments to go through before they give me a break to let my body recover some. My feet and fingers are still numb at the moment and walking/standing is an art.
To catch you up on the treatments, I am on a series of 12. When I got to 8 they thought they might have to stop it for a while because the side effects were compounding, but I elected to complete the full course. When I do get the full 12, they will stop the infusions and make me take 4 pills a day, then some tome later start another 12 treatments. The nurses at the hospital will be sad to see my treatments break come, as I am the major comedy act at the infusion sessions.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i will keep you in my prayers Rex ,they are a tough row to hoe i have had friends that went thur them they are very hard to go thur ' i admire your strength as you are always on the top side of things . you have a very strong spirit and that is a most admirably thing to have.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im right handed too but i think i will order one it look like it would be easer to read.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex David* will be along some time he dont sleep very long at a time either .me i dont usely sleep but 4 to 6 hours most of the time and late at nite is when i usely do shop work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres a cup of coffee for all you early nubers starting your work week off


----------



## patron

morning all
4:30 here
coffee is ready

i worked for a guy that had a big limo built
for driving around NYC
took it home the first day
and someone t-boned him
so he went back
and got a range rover
and had a 3" pipe frame built around it
nobody messes with him now


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Eddie. Well I have slept a little since my last post. That's how it is at the moment, have a very erratic sleep pattern.

Spring for one of those LH tapes from Lee Valley, they are very useful and well made, and are really handy when you realize that there are times when you need to measure and mark from the other direction.








They are $4.95 each and good quality

Another tape they sell is also a great idea - A story Tape, which you mark up for repeated freehand dimensions for something you make regularly. You can even keep your marking on the tape to repeat the job, or just wipe them off and start over for another. They are $5.90 and very useful.


















It's no big deal with the health issues, it's just irritating and exasperating that it prevents you from doing what you WANT to do. Check out with William, he'll tell you the same.


----------



## HamS

Good morning, I have been enjoying a compter free weekend while I work on the various projects.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning David and Ham, man that sounds like a Jewish and Gentile double act.
Hope you all have a great day … just going to get my second coffee.


----------



## patron

thanks for the blank tapes link rex

i need one marked 'mistakes'
so i can make them consistent

need one with an extra inch
and one without

thats the biggest problem 
i ever had with tapes

maybe one with a buzzer too
so i can find it


----------



## superdav721

Here ya go guys.


----------



## patron

glad you had a good ride dave

lot's of history there

nice job on the vid
it ran complete for me

first one that didn't take 30 minuets 
to load
(why i can't watch stumps)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually David, I have 2 of those story tapes. One of them I saved with all the lengths I used for those chairs I made. You can write little messages where you put the measurement mark, so that tape contains all the measurements for the pieces to cut for a chair.
The other one I just use for a job at hand, then erase the markings so it's "empty" again.

I'm drawing up a plan for a mobile Bench/Layout table which I am going to have to make before I can do anything else, as I need a Bench/Table free of tools so that I have somewhere for assembly. As usual it won't be anything fancy or good looking so you'd be hesitant to dent or damage it's patina , no it'll be a meat and potatoes, well engineered, heavy duty battle ship. In other words, it won't be a piece of furniture …so smack that down you yachting types.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great video SD. The trip was good for you. So glad you enjoyed it, so we can enjoy it too.


----------



## patron

i'm with you on that rex
i got a sheet of particle board
on 4 re-used cabs for my workbench
(of course it is clogged with other projects)

so i use my table saw drop table
for assembly

just waiting for my barge to drift in
even a raft would help at times


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, well I have needed this for a while and about 2 weeks ago I was in HD in the area where they cut lumber and sheet goods to customer's lengths and I noticed a large cart on the side loaded with various different lumber of different lengths. I asked the cut off guy what they were and he told me that they were culled lumber pieces that had the "bad" parts cut off and that they sold the good parts for 50 cents each.. no-matter what they were. Yikes i found a ton of 5 or 6 foot prime 2×4s, 2×6s and half a sheet of 1/2 ply …......$15 worth - 30 pieces. WOW….Bench/Layout table here I come.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Great video Dave!


----------



## JL7

Dave - I'm at work - trying to watch your video and have been interrupted 4 times…..can't they see I'm busy here? Will have to finish it later - the first half is great!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I SOOOO wish I could watch the video Super.
Several things are now working correctly on my compuker though. Videos is one of them. 
My wife's husband is supposed to fix it though if I don't shoot it first.
Actually, the other problem may be if I don't shoot HIM first.

By the way, all my problems started with me trying to burn a DVD I made for my daughter.
It was sort of a memories video I made from me to her.
Maybe it's because I got too sappy with the text part of the video. 
I finally got the video burned, by saving it as a WMI file and using my wife's laptop to do it.

My wife has offered to trade computers with me. 
She has a better one than mine. 
I know it'd be hell getting everything I want on hers though.
I have so many graphics programs on mine that I use for patterns and such that I'd have to take off this computer and put on the other on.
So I'm not sure I am willing to go through all that. 
If I do, I don't know if it'd be easier to burn disks from this computer or redownload them from the net.

Anyway, I'll think on that today.
I am going to the shop to work on my project. 
Ya'll have on helluva a day.

Super, I take it you made it back to a house that was NOT burned too badly?
Either tha or you're not telling us you now have a funeral to go to.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. Now is the hard part of my work year. I have a lot of catchup to do around the house since I took a weekend off from my choirs.


----------



## Diggerjacks

Hello Stumpy

With your advice here is my participation of the contest

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65407

Thanks for the invitation


----------



## DS

G'mornin' gents…
I spent a computer free weekend, but full of honey-do's…

Finally got my irrigation system all squared away and sorted out a lot of the gardening.

Had an interesting time making more trellis's for the yard. 
I was ripping 1-1/2" redwood strips on the TS to frame the lattice work and internal stress bound the blade.
Fortunately, I had the splitter and guard installed on the saw and it kept it from kicking back.
The 1-1/2hp motor stalled before I could hit the off switch and it tripped the internal breaker.
Frustratingly, the breaker would not reset for quite a while. It probably needed to cool off.
About an hour later I was able to resume my cuts.

One of the trellis's is to go next to the AC compressor unit. My dog has taken to peeing on it over the last year. I didn't think much about it until I rinsed it off and a large chunk of the aluminum fins washed away.
Aparently, dog urine is highly corrosive to aluminum. Who knew?
The A/C repairman is coming by between 3 and 7 today to let me know how much $$$ the dog pee has cost me.

My dog is a Rhodeisan Ridgeback that we rescued off the street. I told him if I wanted to spend $2500 on a dog, I would've gotten a King Charles Spaniel. He was unfazed by this revelation and happily oblivious to the damage.

Sounds like some of you have had a similarly interesting weekend-fires and all. There was a lot of reading to catch up with this morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Diggerjacks* ilike your jig i studyed for a while and the more i looked the more i like it as *Daves* dads said KISS


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* i pray your feeling better get well we all miss your crazy self here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* Those dogs are some times as bad as kids are . i once had a dog a dalmatian i was house breaking from pissing in the house . thought i had it .till i found out where he was doing it at . i had a guitar on a stand and he was p'ing thur the sound hole of the thing guess he thought it was a tree .it smelt like dog p for a long time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great to hear from you *william * i was worred about you but then i know with you girl leaving you will want to spend as much time with her as you could i know you are very proud of her .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

**Jeff* they just dont have their priorities straight .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*dave* i relly enjoyed your video you done got good at them ,like the music , glad you didnt get your head stuck in that cannon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* i got a snap shot of the nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats *Rex* in the front kinda got that English look


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie that's me, the front man as usual 
How on earth did you manage to get a group picture of the other nubers all together?

Here's the one I took of them last year:









Here's one of me taken then separately:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are from a kings blood line .royal purple it really goes well with your chins


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think we are evolving backwards if thats possible from your pic to mine we look like a bunch of muffets


----------



## DS

"royal purple it really goes well with your chins" , says the guy in the purple shirt. ;-D


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that must be *stumpy* there in the front,still showing those leggs off


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* got me there


----------



## DS

I just noticed the little fellow just right of center in front (next to Rex) is wearing a purple hoody…is that eddie? ;-D


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually, they are not Stumpy's legs. They are his new original jig for walking and dancing …..... maybe it will catch on? Notice he's wearing typical Michigan garb, sandals and a toga.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Ds251, Eddie is on the back row, but here's a separate pic of him:









And here's a picture of Box selling his plumbing idea:


----------



## patron

those are sure some nice nurses 
you got there rex

do you rent them out


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah David, it's new concept, they call them hookers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank goodness there are not any politics on this thread, like some others.
But I must say the US election process can be very entertaining. You have 2 candidates to chose for our entertainment in the next 4 years. These would have my vote:


----------



## patron

i will have to try that

i could sure use someone
to hold the end of my board


----------



## DS

Just got the estimate for the A/C repair. Something smells fishy to me;
To replace just the damaged coils on the condensor is $2863.00
To replace the entire condensor unit including the coils is $2225.00

How does that work? It costs more to replace just part of the unit than to replace the entire unit?
I thought the compressor was just as expensive as the coils, but apparently the compressor costs *negative* $638.00
(Maybe I should buy a condensor with two compressors and save a load.)

Are there any A/C guys out there that can explain this to me? It seems like I'm being had.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex that is Marty tring to fode the rest of his camera.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS thats not me thats william


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS you have to watch those air people ,i have all window units that way all i cool is the part of the house im in and its just me im not sure my centreal unit even works .scared to turn it on . if it dontthen they aren't cheap to replace .i know some that do it on the side would be what ill do if i have to .right now they are so busy they charge about what they want and cant keep up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to vote for that guy up there in Maine.he makes the most sense to me ,he dont say much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i didnt think they were nurse , Rex they are to young for you .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice video *Dave*. That embalming table looks like my new workbench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William, *You're gonna shoot your wife's husband???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* I made my fortune off of that piece of pipe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS,* If you buy enough compressors, It will pay for the entire unit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go replace the belt tensioner pulley on the Mustang before the motor cools off too much and takes all of the excitement out of it…..

Be back later…..


----------



## DS

Yeh, I checked, they actually want $850 for just the compressor….
what gives?

I think I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I'm sure your plank needs support at the other end. I heard that some people epoxy it to a wall, but that makes it a permanent connection. I know it's a long shot, but have you ever tried clamps?

Box, I thought you told me you made all of your money making taco meat for Taco Bell. Is that true or was it just a pipe dream, although I see that someone has "gone with the flow" so to speak, and provides Taco Bell with the 62% actual meat shortfall in their 100% meat fillers. I also hear that the same company is coming out with hot dogs for those who don't like the fill of the current ones with beaks, feet, tongues, ears, bowels and eyes.


----------



## patron

thats how i hold my pants up









i'll give your idea a try


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the pulley changed on the Mustang. But apparently to quiet down the squealing, I just had to feed the chipmunks…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for the confusion Marty.
I meant my SISTER'S husband.
Glad you caught that one.
That no good SOB has me so upset I can't even think straight.
Long story.
In short, because of age difference and family issues, my sister is more like a daughter to me. I have four women in my life, Mom, wife, sister, and daughter, and you don't mess with them. He has crossed the line into dangerous territory.

Anyway,
I'm on my wife's computer at the moment.
I'm checking it out to see if it'll fit the bill for what I need.
So far it is a better computer.
I aint so used to the keys though.
There is about a five year difference in the manufacture dates on these two. Apparantly the keys are different on this computer (spacing) and I am typing even worse than normal.
If I can get it to work though, this one has more RAM to run my various graphics programs and music programs. I have to have my graphics thingies (inkscape, GIMP, and such) for my pattern work I do for scrolling. 
We will see.
I may be absent for a few days while I get all this worked out.
I have to get it done now while my daughter is around to help me with it.
It's always the kids that know more about this computer stuff than me.
You guys take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'mmmmmm Baaaaack!!!!

Not that I actually went anywhere. I am sure that I missed all y'all, more than all y'all missed me. Glad to see everyone has survived the holiday weekend.

Just wanted to drop in, catch up & say *WOOD*!!!

Where is the "Night Shift"??? I'm turnin' off the lights, as it looks empty here.

I'll see ya when I see ya.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all, Kinda quiet around here last night. You could almost hear William's computer drop…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning Gents.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Don't know what is happening to the late crew, seems nobody is around at night.


----------



## mochoa

?


----------



## superdav721

It's 93 degrees outside. I am in a school with no AC in the actic. We have 95,000 feet of cable to pull. Dave won't be around much at night, cause I will be sleeping.


----------



## patron

dave check that guy mauricio
he may be lost in the hallways
looking for a bathroom

easy does it big guy

just pace yourself


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* he was looking for the bath room


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i feel for you drink plenty of water that Mississippi heat in a actic will kill ya ,know you will ge glad to get that job thur


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mauricio the bath room is down the hall on the left.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i was here last nite , every bodys works and sleeps at nite ,except a few that just stop by looking for the rest rooms . im about thur with my lawn bench .it dont look nice as yours did but im learning ,those you made where really nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* i pray your feeling better .get well soon we miss ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham and DS, Yank* sorry i for got to put the coffee on before i left the nite shift


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* im glad you didnt shoot your wifes husband .i always thanked my x's husbands but then kinda felt sorry for them, i know you meant you sisters husband


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* glad you got that horse fixed. thsoe belt noises will drive you crazy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* we miss ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to clean up the shop today and do my wifely duties one of the draw backs from being single.i usely dont let it go that long but here lately been in a rut just cant get motivated,i suffer form depression it comes and goes ,must be something i did in the 60 ts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* here is my meager pipe clamp got to up grade one day soon.and get more clamps









here is my clamps


----------



## DS

*eddie*, all that saw dust on the floor makes me feel right at home.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I plan to make another 2 sets as I have had the 2x's cut and stacked for some time now.
My first job is this bench/layout table that I can sit at and assemble things without have to find a little space to do it. Nothing fancy, but up to the job.
Yes, it's in the 90's here too, so it's a Baileys shake every hour, maybe I'll pass out later. 
I plan on doing as much as I can Thursday and Friday in the mornings, so I'll have to get up early to take advantage of the coolness.


----------



## JL7

cool shop pics eddie - love the roof top clamp storage! And you said you wanted to improve your dust collection….it looks like it's collecting just fine!!

Seriously tho - you got a nice space to create stuff…..enjoy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Jeff* as soon as i get thur with my daughters bench ill be making that vac storage cart you posted a few days ago , i put the dust depedy on a larger can and it works good but now i need to put them together on a cart with some of thse hose storage deals like you did


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

same here *Rex* just heat ,i dread getting these summer light bills


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* did you use a chesel to cut those design on them that looked good, i got three chesels but havent got to do a study on how to use them yet but plan to ,maybe something real simple


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I love the antenna , that was great. I had to come down and take a break. I think I got insulation in my socks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* watch that heat its a killer down here but you know that already


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really really want to get good enough to make on of these as im Jewish decent its the star of King David.









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3496

this ole boy seem to be a great guy and very good


----------



## JL7

Dave - you can hardly believe it, but it was 45 degrees here this morning…...it's 62 now…..

take it easy in that heat! I'm going to do a little ice fishing later…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i just looked i thought you were one of those Mississippi boys and was wondering what part got that weather but your home is Minneapolis my mistake im in Louisiana and would love a little bit of the 45 degrees Daves probable a wishing too right now


----------



## DS

I posted my brother's kitchen project that I did for him last year if any of you'all want to check it out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* that is one beautiful kitchen you done that could go in Home and Garden magazine.


----------



## DS

Thanks eddie… that means a lot.


----------



## DS

I actually did this for my brother for cost of materials only. He has 7 kids of thier own plus a foster child. They deserve it.

The carving work took three extra weeks after the casework was all done. The panel above the double fridges is quite large. I've got lots of pics if I can ever find them on my computer (at the house-not at the office)


----------



## JL7

DS - nice kitchen project - wow!

Eddie - I live half a click from the Mississippi (river) if that counts…..and look out - we sending a mountain of water downstream right now…..coming to a flood plain near you….


----------



## DS

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Better get your contest entries in! Deadline is Friday!*

Anyone on this thread who doesn't enter will be severely mocked by his fellow threadizens.


----------



## DS

No entry from me this time. I want to do a circle jig on the bandsaw, but, have too many other projects at this time to do anything selfish.

Of course there is my panel router jig…









Load g-code, load panel, press start, wait 5 minutes, unload finished parts.

It's not quite a box joint jig, but, we can't all have the nice stuff. ;-D
(This is actually the machine I rent time on-not mine)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, if you are of Jewish descent then you probably have the recipe for Jewish Cake?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes, no yeast they are a little flat  and you being from England are to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the English, Irish, Norwegeain most all Europe country trace back to the 12 tribes of the Hebrews some where around 600 bc ithink


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the kinsman that gave Jesus his tomb was a wealth English cooper merchant that did a lot of business with the Roman empire of that day from i think a town called Glastonbury or something like that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn *eddie,* I thought my shop looked bad…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my vac idea isnt working out as i thought .going to have to thine it


----------



## boxcarmarty

It cooled off here today. Only in the 70's. It will be in the 40's tonight. I'll be able to open the windows…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its pityful aint it marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I'll have to take a mocking. I'm too tired to build anything by the time I get home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna go wander out to the WoodShack now and see what I can trip over…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Eddie that was not the recipe I was looking for. The Jewish cake recipe I'm looking for has a first line that say's "First you borrow 6 eggs" ....... can't remember the rest.
You might be right about a connection between Jewish and Scottish people. A true Scot is so tight, his ass squeaks when he walks. They play bagpipes to cover the sound.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dam *Rex* i was going to borrow 6 eggs but never mind


----------



## DamnYankee

Alright I posted my jig entry

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66719


----------



## patron

hello

just finally got my site back on firefox (i think)
been working towards it for 2 months

tried to get signed in 
but it wouldn't let me
even though they sent me new temp passwords

woke with my head almost locked up
managed to pop one kink
only to find the others under it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good luck* David*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* that was funny


----------



## DS

All we need now is a nose pickin' jig. We can call it a Tormak nose pickin' jig.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff and all you guys with cool weather. Bite me.
Rob there is something on your nose.


----------



## superdav721

I think I melted today. Then I come home and the wife is tilling the garden without the drag set. That tiller was walking her all over the place.


----------



## JL7

Dave - whats the deal with you in the attic pulling cable….? And….can't control the weather, at least not with my current level of technology…....working on it tho…


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey nubbers yall can mock me to I havent had time to build a jig heck my shop is full of furniture.I did get my bedroom framed up but got way to hot,still got cobwebs in my head,Tried to get the roof on before it rained but I didnt make it,I hear thunder outside now.


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - was I too obvious?


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Dave when I was in attics pulling wire we used to pull the duct off a register and let it blow in the attic made it more comfortable


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I work for my local school district as a network technician. We have 3,000 employees and 20,000 students. There are 27 schools and we are trying to get at least 6 network connections in each classroom. One high school has 12,000 connections in it alone. We do every thing from break and fix, fiber optics, servers, software, all hardware, internet, telco, routers, wan and lan on and on. I might be sitting at my desk working on a web server then the next day hanging fiber on a telephone pole. In the summers we do upgrades on the school infrastructure while the children are not present. There are over 50,000 network devices on my wan and less than 20 of us to maintain them.
Its all good, I love it because it is never the same. Been doing this job for the last 12 years. 13 to go and retirement.
http://www.rcsd.ms/


----------



## superdav721

Rob not at all.


----------



## HamS

evening gents, play a little lj hookie and it takes forever to catch up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening everyone.
I am afraid I won't be entering the contest either.
I have wanted to come up with a jig ever since it was announced.
I just haven't seemed to get a round to it though.

I finished contruction of my present project today.
I wanted to apply finish.
Then I realized that storms were coming.
Since I don't like doing finish in rainy weather, I put it on hold until tomorrow.

I'm off to get a bath.
I sweat so much today that when I entered the house, my dog ran from the stench.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is my clamp holding jig…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you could enter it in the contest


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - that's an incredible undertaking….wow…I do the same for our little company of 120 folks or so (part time) and it's a real challenge…..do other stuff also, just not sure what?

We had to switch our IP scope a few weeks ago…..wow what a PITA that was…..I can't imagine what that would mean to you…..Hang in there - maybe the cool air is flowing south…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't enter this. I don't have a StumpyNubs sticker to put on it…..


----------



## JL7

Nice jig marty just need t come up with an extra long title for it….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Ham, shouldn't you be sleeping by now? We still expect you to put the coffee on and wake us all each morning. Looks like those on the graveyard shift have been sleeping on the headstone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Besides, If I listed the 52 clamps on it, It would knock Rob's jig off of the screen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's also unfinished. I have to build another one to hang the rest of the clamps on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's now time to fade away. Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty is back with pictures. Nice stand


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the guy that builds or network and all the IP schemes, changes the crap weekly. AHHHHHHHHHHH!
I have a few nick names for him - network Nazi - gigabit Gestapo and a few others.. One school can have 3 schemes with individual sub-nets. Then he wont tell anybody. Anything I have static or preset goes to lala land.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy are you feeling any better?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well this was going to be my jig entry for the contest.










This jig can be loaded with all types of products and goods, and by clever design, it will keep the goods and product elevated from the ground. It will also permit those items loaded on it the be wrapped or restrained by way of ropes or chains so that they will stay in position, should they need to be transported by vehicle.

Had to withdraw my entry as the pre-judge judges complained that there were too many hidden nails used. which I found unpalatable.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Roger. I think you may have something the whole world can use.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i would enter it any ways i dont see any nails


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* your shop is clean ,im working on mine just got to get this computer moved to another room


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i think you dorked up some with that long word**


----------



## patron

eddie

anytime the sawdust
starts to run out of the shop 
on it's own
is a plus

when you come for a visit
i'll show you how to organize


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i dont feel so ashamed now for some reason


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wanted to get in that clean shop contest of Mrs Betty but in between this computer ans my table saw i couldn't keep it clean long enough to get pictures thats my story and im sticking with it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a nice shop david what is that on the table look like a big door


----------



## patron

it is really very simple

'everything in it's place'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have the same system


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood en you know it


----------



## patron

it is a door and casing

blog to follow soon
naps have been taking precedent lately
teeth and neck aches

your daughters bench looks almost finished too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

getting close keep getting pulled away from it


----------



## patron

you were gone a bit ago
i went to yahoo news
figured you were asleep

second cup of coffee here now
then some more sleep

need to put a handle on the door still
then make some boxes

i went to the PO today
and got 4 of those flat-rate boxes
(they are free till you send them)
so i can be sure to make the wooden ones 
to fit them (maybe with room for padding)

hows the clean-up going
i got my trailer ready here
just haven't gotten anything to the dump yet
low energy while the new smoothies do their work
got some word from my cousin
about his GF had some teeth work done
across from yuma
60' to the clinic from the border
not like el paso where you have to go into town
waiting to hear how much it costs to get my mouth teeth free
so i can get some choppers
in the meantime gearing up
to make fried chicken and mashed potatoes and string beans
and run it through the blender
and eat dinner through a straw
then i can eat steaks too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey David, just woke up again, having lousy nights lately, on and off all the time.
Funny you should be talking about teeth because right now one of my additional side effects treat is to have my mouth sore and swollen so i can't put my partial bridge in the top. This means I can't chew anything and the corners of my mouth feel like they are split. They gave me some meds to rinse my mouth 4 times a day, but all that does is make my mouth numb like its all Novacained. 
I have been living on oatmeal and anything else that I can just swallow. Last night I blended some animal cookies with milk. I have also been having shepherds pie a lot (ground beef, mixed veg and mash), scrambled egg and pancakes, so I guess we are in the same boat.


----------



## patron

i got rash on my neck and face 
from bad teeth i figure
the dentist here will only pull 2 at a time
and wants to use the 'good' ones to build bridges
and partials every couple of months
till they are all gone

won't just rip them all out 
and let me get full dentures
like i been wanting for a couple of years

i guess charging the govt. over the years is better for him
regardless of the trouble for me

these guys have it made
they just keep sending bills in
and get money
even if all they do is talk to you

hippocrates and perry mason would be ashamed


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

Coffee is on and I am back to my normal morning duties. I completed my intricut and highly engineered jig for the contest, but have yet to take the pictres, probably because I am waiting for the patent application to be approved. That might take some time.

The great garage cleanup is nearing completion and the kitchen right face is sturggling a bit.

More to follow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham.
Got you some scrambled eggs and pancakes, just go to the stove and help yourself.
You may want to offer Eddie some coffee as his mouth must be so dry after running it ragged all night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sausage, egg, and cheese bisquit for me. Better make that 2 of them. I'm a bit hungry this morning…..


----------



## patron

have a good day
and a hearty breakfast guys

i'm back to sleep here
3:00 am

otherwise i'll nap all day tomorrow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nap away patron. We'll take it from here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain and storms moving in here about 2 this afternoon


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box. We sent them on to you from yesterday, enjoy.
Here's what the think our weather will be for the next few days as a cold front passes through:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.
I've finally given up on trying to sleep.
It wasn't working anyway.
How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## superdav721

Hello nubbers. I am kind of dragging. But I think some of that cooler weather has go down here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Super.
You know that this is another Mississippi summer.
If you want cooler weather you're gonna have to wait a few months. 
Or take an ice bath.

I'd hoped to apply finish to my project today.
I think the passing weather from yesterday still has my back in turmoil though.
So we will see. 
Maybe I can wish it done.

I'm building on my mailbox.
Or as my wife puts it, HER mail box.
I guess that's why it's got a unicorn head on top of it.
I wanted to build something from an idea she quickly vetoed.

I wanted to make the mailbox a full size cannon.
Maybe I got a little far out there with the idea though.
I wanted to install projectile air powered ports and a camera.
So I could see when it's bills and shoot them back at the mail lady.

Oh well, if I can catch the wife away, there's still options.
I will just be a day behind on the lauiching.
I just need to figure out a way to bundle the bills into tennis ball size bundles.
Then use the kid's trebuchet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *William* i hear you on the summer heat and augest aint even here yet .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* hang in there hopefuly you want have to do any more attic work for a few while give the old body time to recope


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* thats my favorite breakfast think im going to join you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that heat there to Texas has some hot summers .just not much bress there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* i really liked that last contest entry.be careful with this one .dont want any more stiches


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David and Rex* sorry i missed yall last nite ,i know you are up down thur out the nite ,i was trying to do a little picking up in the shop it was just to much on the floor to trip over. just moved in here and wanted change some things but then i have to move something else and that causes me to move something else and on and on its in a evolution stage if i belived in evolution which i dont its at the ape stage


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is for all you working stiffs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

The rain is here. Just as well, the car needed washed anyway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Early day today. 5:30 and I'm home. Maybe some shop time, maybe not…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I forget which of you fellow Nubbers posted their brace bit gloat…well here is mine.
I got these past on to me from my Grandfather. The brace he had for years which he gave me years ago along with a few of the auger bits (on left). Later he picked up and gave me the box of bits. Inside the box was the purchase request from US Navy, Pearl Harbor, 1941-ish.


----------



## HamS

There is nothing like using a tool that your grandfather used.

Those are wonderful Rob.

I just posted my Jig for the contest.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

those are nice set *DY* know they are a treasure to you.think that was *Dave* that just refurbished a set


----------



## DamnYankee

Bits to left of brace were the original ones given to me by my Grandfather. The bits in the box are the ones he gave me much later. The bit (you can barely see) above the brace is from LN, it takes 1/4" hex bits (Phillip's head, square, torque, etc). The bits to the right of the brace and left of the box a guy I go to church with picked them up for me at a tool show for a about $3. The bits to the right of the purchase request are standard square screwdriver bits. Oh, the bits to the left of the box are standard twist bits, not auger.

I like using it primarily for two types of tasks….large holes that need to be true perpendicular on heavy slabs (the dog holes in the pictures were made with it) as it is faster than set up on drill press and it is almost difficult not to bore perpendicular. And I like it for removing and putting in brass screws (real brass) as it is easier to control the torque, speed, etc and not tear up the brass.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* i looked and didnt see it hope you dont have to get a nurse like the other one.**


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## JL7

eddie - if we are interrupting your conversation with yourself…..we can leave…


----------



## JL7

Rob - nice bits - cool heritage…...priceless.


----------



## superdav721

Rob thats great.
Before and after.


















I would swear thats the same set of bits.


----------



## JL7

Ham - Stumpy rules say you have to post as a project, your's is in the forums, but what the hey do I know….hate to see you miss out on the 10,000…..good luck!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - better day today? Nice bits as well.

Dave and Rob - who makes the bits?


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - when you first posted yours I thought the same thing. I cannot find any markings on mine to even begin figuring out who made them. An antique tool collector friend of mine said Irwin was about the only major nation wide manufacturer at the time (oh…and he works for Irwin now).


----------



## DamnYankee

Our boxes appear to be identical.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice bits Rob. I know a guy that can refurb those for you. But he's half blind with sweat in his eyes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the trash can out of the shop and took it to the street. Is that considered shop time???


----------



## superdav721

Irwin and my bits are marked. my set was not complete and had some replacements in it. I was able to get all of them back to the original state. My #4 is a bit bent, but I will find one.
Jeff today was a bad one. It was cooler but we had a bad time in one of our high schools that was built at a time when there was no ac and had been retrofitted with it. That one is almost over. Half a day tomorrow.
More pics


----------



## superdav721

Marty you are one funny guy…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, we have something in common.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not the hat you're wearing. So it must be the fact that I'm getting old too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The difference between you and me Rex, Is I still look good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still waiting for that 'lil mini truck to arrive here. Can you check on that for me???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, no stupid ass, we have the same trash day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, That's what I thought….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, that's a long route he's got from me to you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I want to thank you for the rain you sent me today. I got the car washed and the garden watered at the same time…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's OK Box, but I'll probably need thsoe 20,000 gallons back during our rainless summer, so be prepared to send it back, it was only a loan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can have Randy bring you a load of snow this winter…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Summer would be better, Box


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now who's the stupid ass? Everyone know that snow melts in the summer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's the bewitching hour. Say good night Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not at the North Pole ,Box. You are still a stupid ass.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Night Box, I'll insult you more tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

I'm a smart ass. Does that count?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what about a ***********************************, gotta count for something


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Only if it smarts, SD. I guess after all that easy rider routine, you could have a smarting ass.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, whatever you share your's with is not business on mine.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got my shop clean the leaf blower worked good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats about right i get here and every body leave im going to take a shower


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this nite crew shur do stay in the LJ hallways maybe somebody will come by looking for the bath room again


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

back to bit of a regular schedule.

spent some time in the shop last night. We were glad to have the rain. It was getting to be a bit dry!

I milled up some of themolding I am using as crown molding in the great garage cleanup so we will be able to finish that part. The wals are almost painted, although the elder boy is doing most of that. I swept up things in the shop to get it clean enough to use the router and make a big old pile of sawdst and wood chips.

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Guess I forgot to turn the coffee pot on auto pilot last night. Had to wait a bit for coffee this morning. Hopefully the rest of the day will go well…..


----------



## superdav721

I got a half day today. Dave is going to get some bike time this afternoon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning nuboids.
TGIFF.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DS

*Here's why you don't let your dog pee on the a/c unit.*
$2200 repair bill and 112 degrees in Phoenix today.










Last year's June electric bill was $510 and that was when this unit was at 100% efficiency.
I wonder how it would be with this unit at 70% to 80% efficency?
$2200 might be looking cheap by the end of summer.

The whole thing bums me out just thinking about how big a tv I could buy for that much money…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251: and…...*Here's why you don't let your wife eat anything.*

On thursday Sandra had toothache, and had to go to the dentist. They drilled out her tooth and told her she needed to have it crowned. so they went ahead and put on a temporary crown, which I guess must be a diamond encrusted Tiara, until the real crown arrives from China.
Luckily she was still sitting in the dentist's chair when she got the bill for the 30 minute job, just over her SS checks for 2 months. She had to write out several post dated checks before they would release her from the chair. Now her mouth still aches, and both of us now need depression meds because we are considering drowning ourselves in a (root) canal.
Geez *if only* we had dental insurance, we could have "saved' 20% (after they added 20% to the bill) leaving just 2 SS checks to cover the bill.

Can anyone not understand why universal healthcare is an absolute must for regular people. Costs of healthcare are way beyond the means of the majority of people and med insurance (partial) coverage is a joke for the premiums demanded. BTW Medicare does not cover Dental, not even to provide choppers, but I believe drinking straws are covered.

*"Give me your tired, your poor,

Your huddled masses yearning to breathe for a fee,

The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.

Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,

I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"*

Guess who pays for the Golden Door?


----------



## DIYaholic

Been incognito, trying to hide from reality!!!

Good luck to all that made jigs for the contest. I'll need to look at them all. I have to go read the last two days worth of posts.

I'll be back, eventually…..


----------



## patron

right you are rex

i have to save for a trip to yuma
(and cross to mexico)
and get a set of choppers too
even at $30 to $50 a tooth to extract 
(i still have 23 rotten ones)
and $400 for the dentures
putting aside that much dinero
out of my chinsy SS
might take a while

just did a project
here is what you have been asking about eddie

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66801


----------



## DIYaholic

Great jigs everyone. Good luck!
(I think DY may be a slam dunk winner!!!)

I'm sending a truckload of Vermont snow to help y'all cool down. If the snow melts, mix it with sugar, lemon juice and serve over ice!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy, GLAD to have you back!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - next year we are housing an exchange student who is attending a school in Maine this year. Boy is she in for a weather shock! You've still got snow and we came close to 100 degree weather here last week!


----------



## superdav721

Whats SNOW?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, It's something you used to be able to feel good about in the 60's.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I've worked in many attic spaces during summer months, many a time, it ain't fun!!! I'm sure you hydrated, otherwise you'd be a shriveled up raisin & several pounds lighter.
Did you get to go for a ride today?

DY,
Not really sure if there is any real snow left, but several remote locations had frost on the ground this morning. We were in the 80's yesterday & low 70's today. Overnights are forecasted for mid 40's.

I'm taking another week off from work, as Mom is scheduled to go under the knife on Tuesday. I'll be traveling to Long Island on Sunday, not sure when I will return to work. Knowing my mom, she'll pull thru & I'll have to get back to work sooner than later!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I need to know the exact ingredient proportions for those "Bailey Shakes"!!!!
BTW: It was the *80's* for "White Line Fever", the 60's were for, for, for….I don't remember man.


----------



## patron

take the time you need randy

moms come first

prayers are with you both

did the tutorial for the sauna door

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/30291


----------



## superdav721

Roger I am a product of the 60's 
Randy it was a beautiful day. Sunny and 78. I needed to get out and feel the road a bit. You couldn't have asked for a better day.
I road around picking up a few parts to work on my bike tomorrow. I will be adjusting the valves, synchronizing my carbs, plugs, oil and all other sorts of general maintenance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Patron.

It's 12:15am (6/2/2012): Do you know where your jig is???
*I'm sorry, Stumpy.* I am ready to be mocked. I did not make a jig for the contest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Glad you enjoyed your ride.

If "Preventative Maintenance" = PM, does that mean "Preventative Maintenance Service" = PMS???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna be a rebel (without a clue)!
I'm gonna go to bed without presetting the caffiene brewer, setting the alarm or shutting off the lights here in the "Stumpy Nub Saloon".
I'm just gonna go to sleep.

Good luck to all the jig contest entrants!!!
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

i guess that means you are going to sleep in too

night randy


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning Nubbers just had my first cup of Joe going to finish framing my b room extension while its cool


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the coffee Russel. 
Morning gents.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all and sundry.
Hope you all know I tend to jest a lot in my postings.
The 60's were a magical time where lots of things happened, and as I remember it, we pledged that we would never get old and decrepit, ......... so what happened?
The best things about the 60's were the comradeship, R&R and a world which we owned. Personally, I have not changed much except somehow being dumped into an old body that even grave robbers would have trashed. I'm still - happy go lucky, very open to everyone, tell it how it is and have a lot of fun along the way.

Today is the Queen's Diamond Jubilee, she has been Head of State for 60 years. I was there when she was crowned in 1952 watching the event all day on television. The Queen is not a movie star, she is the "ship of State" of the UK and territories, she is not a ruler, but a symbol of country and citizens. So many people have the absolutely the wrong conception of who or what the Queen is or represents, she is not a God.
So this weekend, the Diamond Jubilee celebrations are all about the Head of State serving 60 years on the job. It is more like a birthday for the current Head of State who follows a long line of custodianship. We should honor our true friend and allied country by congratulating the Queen on her service as head of State.
Anyone who would like to learn more about the Queen's role might like to check out at http://www.royal.gov.uk/ you will find it interesting.

Now on to my 3rd cup of coffee.
DIY: The Baileys Shake. You take 3 scoops of Blue Belle Old Fashion vanilla ice cream, add a very small amount of crushed ice, add a generous helping of Baileys, lightly blend and insert a 12" long x 1/2"dia scd40 "straw in the blender jug. Pouring into a large glass is for sissies. Enjoy.


----------



## patron

*'LONG LIVE THE QUEEN'*

well rex
in the sixties 
we never had the problem

but by the 80's
everything was cut 
with drano


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't know you were a jester *Rex*. I thought you were quite serious and hated us all. I am also quite offended by it all.

.

Of course, since I jest a lot myself though, don't pay attention to a damned thing I just said.

By the way, I am in severe pain today and taking a lot of meds. The meds make my mind do some crazy stuff. I read that entire second paragraph trying to figure out why you'd want us to try and figure out some queer's role in the grand scheme of things. 
I think it may be time for me to go lie down.

Before I do, I have only gotten one coat of finish on my project so far, and I want at least four. So it may be a few days to a week before I can post it.
Here's a sneak preview though.


----------



## patron

great work on this mailbox william

looks like your new tools are really paying off

i know the go lay down 
it strikes at random times

get better soon


----------



## TedW

I just love weekends. When I feel like taking a nap, I just take a nap. When I feel like taking a walk, I just take a walk. And if I don't feel like showering, I get some much needed peace and solitude. Weekends are great for just taking the time to remember why we work all week. Happy Weekend, Everybody!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Ted* ,being retarted for the last few years all seems the same day .but i remember those weekend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* it looks great. i see you got over road on your mail box idea


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* that door turned out great


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* where is the king at ,always thought it was every 50 years must of changed some where along the way


----------



## patron

thanks eddie

when do we get to see the bench finished

i though as you were gone yesterday
maybe you took it to your daughter


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* good to hear from ya. was wondering where you been. we still luv u man


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* what size jacket you ware ,going to auction tonite seen a* harley davison leather jacket *there its got like a million zipper and buttons on it it was a x large seen these befor for like 200 bucks it will poable be cheap seeing its around 90 something here,i think .they have a 16 inch scrool saw im going to try to get and a old bed thats made out of some kind of hard wood it would be good for the wood in it


----------



## StumpyNubs

*There WILL me a show this weekend. It'll be Sunday night. Sorry I've been sick and then very busy trying to catch up, and the next two weeks are going to be even crazier! *


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Thanks for the recipe. I used to make "Frozen Mudslides". Bailey's, Vodka, Kalua & Vanilla Ice Cream all blended into a luscious frozen delictable additude adjustment adult beverage!!!

William,
I hope the pain subsides.The mailbox is looking good, as ALL your projects do.

Eddie,
Thanks. I'm in a kinda funk these days. If it weren't for the need to work & grocery shop, I wouldn't get out of bed.

TedW,
Welcome to "The Stumpy Zone". Happy weekend to you too.

Stumpy,
Glad you are feeling better. How could it (you) possibly get any crazier???

Everyone Else,
I hope your weekend is ALL that you want it to be…...................


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* i have those day they said it was depression gave me some med it made it worse got off em i just try to ride it out ,after i kick the cat and hollr at the dog and shoot at the neighbors and beat all the kids i uselly feel better **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* .i been helping a friend build a shed,then we boiled some shrimp and had a little to much to drank and had to sleep on his couch,still got a little left on the bench. hienges and orded a spray gun from harbar freight ,going to try it out on it, i guess you can spray poly i got some of it.
http://www.harborfreight.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_14138.jpg
hope it will spray polyurethane


----------



## superdav721

Wow lots to catch up on.
Rex, God save the Queen. I have a daughter and she is a hippie and don' know it.
David the 80's were fun to.
Sorry about the pain William, nice box.
Welcome Ted, glad to have YA!
Eddie I am so skinny I have to run around the shower to get wet.
Thanks for the offer.
Stumpy I hope you are feeling better. Cant wait for the show.
Randy wat up?


----------



## superdav721

Now my day has been adjusting valves, replacing both intakes, syncing carbs, changing plugs and synthetic oil, oh a new filter.



























Oh and safety cat was all up in the way.









At dinner the grandson was hording all the pepper sauce.


----------



## DIYaholic

A very quiet night in the "Stumpy Zone".

I have spent my day laying in bed watching movies. So effectively, I have done absolutely nothing today. It was a great way to spend a dreary rainy Saturday. Tomorrow I drive 7 hours from Vermont to Long Island. On Monday the family will celebrate my sisters B-day, then on Tuesday mom goes in for surgery.
Not sure how long I will be down on Long Island, but it is time for me to get some sleep.

NYTOL.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes *Randy,* a quiet night in the "Stumpy Zone".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *sounds like its ready for a nother road trip


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Well either the keys are stickiing the morning or the brain isn't working so fast but typing so far has been a chore. Yesterday I stripped wallpaper of the wall where the cabinets will end p in the new kitchen arrangement. I have to strip the wall paper before I can build the framing for the walls that need to be built. The first one I am working on is a stub wall that doesn't need any plumbing or wiring in it. It has been very gratifying that my older son has been helping with the kitchen remodel. I have also been letting him make his mistakes. It is hard to just shut up and let him try his ideas out when you suspect they will only ruin material. However, He is not working with the good oad or cherry so it is only wood and wood burns and he is learning valuable skills. Prayers are answered!

I am also going to burn some meat today. Pork loins where on sale for cheap so we bought two and I am going to fire up the smoker.

*Randy* have a good trip and I hope all goes well with your mother.

Later gents


----------



## superdav721

I wake up to coffee and fresh blueberry pancakes. 
Thanks Eddie, we might have to stretch her out today.
Ham good news.
Randy our prayers are with you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the well wishes!

House chores are done, (most) bills have been paid. It is now time to pack, load & drive to Long Island. There is rain in the forecast, hope it doesn't end up being torrential downpours!!!

Well, I must shut down the laptop & pack enerything up. I'll check in with y'all later.

Have fun & be safe…........................


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - good news, teach him well
Randy - prayers out to you and your family
I am heading out to defend the constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic, so not much shop time in my foreseeable future. But I should be able to get my LJ fix.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY: Our thoughts are with you on your journey Randy. Have a safe trip and give your dear mom every best wish for a successful procedure and recovery.
Look forward to hearing good feedback.
Take care.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been a busy weekend. Just not a productive one. I did manage to take in a flea market yesterday. They didn't have any fleas that I liked, but they did have a Stanley #27 so I bought it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DIY* you and your mom is in our prayers ,be safe on the road


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty** that a great find looks to be in good shape


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* i didnt have a productive weekend either mostly other peoples stuff hope to get back on mine now went to auction last nite got a 16" craftsman scrool saw 25 $ a wood tool not sure what it is 5$ and a jacket 45$ and a fire stopper thing for 3$
























the jacket fit s perfect dont have a bike but its a cool looking leather jacket could have got it cheaper but this big ole girl keep bidding


----------



## StumpyNubs

Filming is done but editing is going slow. Might not be ready tonight. Don't wait up…

Don't even FREAKING ask how my day has been going today! It's one of those days when everything that can possibly go wrong does.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & sound at my destination on Long Island. Mom says hello.

This is a short & sweet post, from my phone.


----------



## HamS

Marty,

If you want another like that that doesn't have a cap, PM your address and I will send you the one I have for parts. I think it will all fit in a flat rate box. The one I have has a good tote and it looks to be an exact match. I will never get around to refurbishing it.

Ham


----------



## patron

eddie

that tool you not sure about
is a drawknife

used as a spoke shave would be

here is the wiki on it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drawknife


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *David* its rusty but never been used ,im going to clean er up and use it somewhere along the way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* it will pass .hate those days like that thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i got some of yours and Randy's mike shakes they tend to make me light headed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and i dont have much up there to make light


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening fellas.
I finally got my latest project completed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds great Ham, I'll send a PM…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* cool mail box probable going to get some orders for them for your from wood shop


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Nice haul on the auction. Now you can make some spokes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to bed, so I can get up in the morning and start a new week. OH BOY!!! (yeah right)

Night All…..


----------



## KTMM

Wow, what I miss in 15 days of inactivity….


----------



## KTMM

My wife like's the unicorn mailbox William.

I spent the past week and this weekend working on my car…. New plugs, valve cover gaskets, injector cleaning, oil change, radiator flush. I got everything together last night and cranked the car to find it was spraying gasoline all over the place (I cut an o-ring on an injector reinstalling it). So I had to break everything back down and replace all the injector o-rings.

I took it up to the store to get gas and cat litter for my giant oil slick in the carport. IT purrs like a kitten now….

Also, I made it in the paper this week, it was frontpage (webpage) news….

http://www.clarionledger.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012206010334

I'm on the righthand side of the second picture… Nobody ever gets my name right these days. I'm Lou in the article, I guess that's better than Luscious as one of our vendor's put on an invoice a while back….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*KTMM* bet your glad thats over ,with the car .is that you with a can in your hand,sounds like a lot of net working


----------



## patron

here is rex roger
celebrating 
with his queen
been drinking that baileys smoothy again
lost his hat


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucas, we all figured you had left us for another site. Oh well, take down the bunting guys and cancel that party.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang i had done got a keg of beer ,for the queens day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

david LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

IT LOOKED LIKE HE HAD A CAN OF BEER AT THAT MEETING


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX i tried that baileys smoothy think its got some alcohol in it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nahhhh Ediie, it's Boost.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whats bunting


----------



## patron

it's all that paper and cloth they string around the room
at parties along with the signs and streamers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David and Rex you two are a mess lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

didnt know David .we can still party about that queen thing ,always kinda liked Lucas but the queen will do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66908 just made me hungry LOL


----------



## patron

eat up eddie
then wash it all down 
with that keg
tell us all about it
throughout the night


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now i got to get something to eat


----------



## patron

i went into the local store
and asked my friend
(he also runs the AA meetings)

if he had any blo
he said he didn't and hadn't had any for years
and what was i doing looking for coke

i told him i wanted some boiled linseed oil
so i could finish that door for the sauna

we had good laugh


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats was funny,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seems like all the other guys must be on their way home from London after attending the Queen's Diamond Jubilee, so it's going to be a long lonely night.
I'm off to bed soon as my 21 days are up and I start the treatment process all over again tomorrow. Monday I go for blood work and tests, Wednesday I go for a consultation, a chemo treatment and a small surgery in my arm to replace a time release hormone capsule. I'll get a steroids infusion while I get the chemo, so I should be OK on Thursday and Friday before all the side effects knock me down.
I'll ne working as much as I can Tuesday on my layout bench which is much needed before I can get going on a real project.
I should be home in the early afternoon tomorrow, so I'll add some time to the bench stuff.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

Is it Friday yet? I got quite a lot of work done on the kitchen, at least I have a huge mess where the cabinets are going to go. I got two of the four holes in the concrete I am bolting the sills down drilled. That takes a bit of work, but it is coming.

I had to strip off old wallpaper and now I have to repair the walls where some of the paper on the drywall came off as well. Meanwhile, I prepared everything for the contractor to install the patio door.. There was a real mess under the carpet where the door was leaking. There is also a large crack (2-3 mm) in the concrete slab near there. I am certain that the concrete was poured with inadequate rebar in that area. The large crack runs perpendicular to the outside wall and disappears under the kitchen wall that will be removed. I am certain this is where the ants, which caused this job in the first place, are coming from. At least we have isolated it so we can seal it and get them stopped from coming in (at least through that crack).

Enough of my troubles, drink the coffee, its good and hot.

Good morning guys, this weekend was wonderful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, glad you had a great weekend, looks like you were busy.
Just on my first cup and planning out the day, or should I say half day.

Hope all the Jocks awake ready to go and have a great day, and best wishes for those with health and family issues.

As I say: It's a Great Day to be Alive - but getting through it can be a Pain the Ass.


----------



## superdav721

Morning all. MOOONday, Yeah.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, interesting article.
I was going to text you today.
Hadn't heard from you in a while.
Was worried you'd barracaded the door on your shop and was refusing to exit.
Interesting article you linked to.
Lou isn't too bad.
I had a school ID once where the principle who made them put my name as William Lucifer. He thought it was funny because he told me I acted like the devil himself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Your moonday welcome gave me an idea Super.
I have a doctor's appoitment this morning.
I don't feel like going this morning.
Maybe I should just walk in, drop my britches and tell em to kiss my ass.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I'm finally back online enough to be active again guys.

Here's the backstory.
I switched computers with my wife because she had one that was more up to date and had a lot of features that I could use, which she didn't even know what they were. She liked mine because it was smaller and was good for surfing the net. Those reasons, and several others that would take forever to lay the details out on, made it better for both of us for us to switch computers.
So I set her new computer up (my old one) with only what she needed to surf the net (mostly Facebook) quickly and without hassle.
Then I got my new computer (her old one). After days of working on setting everything up, I know now why she had such trouble with this computer.
Several known viruses that I had to dig through root files to get rid of.
She had not ran updates on windows in over a year it seems. I had to spend hour upon hour updated all the software.
She was running an internet browser that was outdated about three years ago. It was so bad that automatically updating that made the computer go crazy. I had to manually remove the old browser and install a new one. That took forever.
Finally, I had to manually remove enough extra add on crap that she'd downloaded for God knows what reason, that was taking up about half the hard drive space and a vast majority of the RAM.

All that's done.
Now my only problem is this new font.
Since I was doing all that, I upgraded to Windows Explorer 9 and the new Yahoo Axis program. I don't see much difference in the Axis program as the old yahoo systems besides that fact that it moved some toolbar features around and changed my font style to one that is aggrevating the hell out of me. It's nothing really wrong with it. It's just one of those things that you get used to and a new one bugs you.

Other than that I'm good.

No I'm not.
Please excuse my worse than normal spelling for a while.
The keys seem to be spaced differently on this computer.
I'm still getting used to them. 
No I am not crazy.
This computer has a numerical pad on the side, which my other one did not have. I even took out a ruler and compared measurements. The keys are spaced differently and it's causing me hell with my already bad typing skills.

Well I am soon off to the doctor guys.
Ya'll have one helluva day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm on Long Island with nothin' to do except stop in to a Harbor Freight store. It's a damned way to spend the morning!!! Wouldn't mind so much, but I ain't even got two nickels to rub together, (just a couple of ten spots that I fear will come up missing from my wallet).

Rex,
Please be sure to give your nurses my best & your worst!!!

Eddie,
Nice addition to the TS.

William,
You said something in your rambling about "not being crazy". Do you really expect us to beleive that!!!

Ham,
Ants are quite industious creatures, perhaps you could get them to help with the kitchen rehab.

Marty & Super,
Happy Moan-day!!!

Patron,
I prefer rootbeer to "coke" these days.

DY,
Where are our morning stats? I don't know where we stand. Are you recovering from the Queen's party???


----------



## DS

Well, here it is Monday morning and no new Stumpy video, even though he promised to finish Sunday night.
I sure hope he's not pinned under something heavy just out of reach of his computer mouse.
He did say he wasn't feeling well.

Hope you get better soon Stumpy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all,nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks DIY , i know the feeling with the two coins very well myself, pray you moms doing well


----------



## patron

morning eddie

i guess you are getting more sleep 
these days too

those late night sessions 
make for short days
and less sunlight

have a good week all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay William glad you got a fix on your computer will be good to hear from you more , may want to watch out for that mooning idea he may give you a shot  .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right *David* sometime i think i liked it better being up at nite seemed like i got more done in the shop. now about the time i start on something somebody interrupts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* keeping you in my prayers i know its a hard road with you dealing with those treatment hang tough my good friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to get a new computer i,m still got windows xp dont think it even updates anymore .


----------



## patron

well you could do what you do here with us eddie

just start talking with yourself
while they are interupting

maybe they will leave you alone
so you can get something done 
in the shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a thought *David* ,may do like william said when they arrest me just go to talking to somebody on my shoulder ,but then most folk think im crazy anyways proable wouldnt work


----------



## patron

i read something yesterday
about choices

flipping a coin can help

while the coin is spinning in the air
your inner choice comes to you

that way it doesn't matter
how it lands


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just need the coin to flip now  sometime im so broke i cant pay attention seems like i have to let something slide to do something else and before i know it im slipping ans sliding


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*david * i did get a spray gun from harbor freight hasnt got here yet but can a person spray poly with a spray gun i know im stupid but just in a learning curve.i had some wipe on but ran out and they had a dented gallon can for 10 buck i got it.it dont say anything on the can about spraying


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm back.
The doctor visit went well today.
No vampires means I got to keep every last drop of my blood on this visit.
The only issue he had this time was my weight.
I'm down to 195. 
He seems to think I'm losing weight too fast. 
I see it as a good thing. Except for when my health was going downhill before, this is the first time I've been active and below 200 since high school. 
His suggestion was to eat three meals a day. I nodded my head and left. 
I only eat once a day. That's all I've done for about twenty five years now. If I eat more I feel sick.

He did, after talking to me a little seem concerned that I don't have an appetite. I just don't ever feel like eating. I haven't for a few years. I eat once a day because I know I need to. Sometimes though, the thought of eating makes me sick. I just don't want anything. He suggested mentioning it to my psychiatrist. I refuse to do that either though. The last time I mentioned my appetite to him, they put me in that home thing for two weeks where they want to talk about my feelings all day. I'm not going there again.
Hey, maybe this plays into certain people around here calling me crazy?

At least I'm a lovable kind of crazy.
Yea, certain people won't comment for a while now after that comment. They'll be laughing too hard.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, I've sprayed poly with a cup gun before. I had to thin it some to get it to flow right.
I prefer using pre-catylized lacquers because they flash over in about 15 minutes, though they are harder to build up a deep shine like the poly. (Minimum 3 coats to build a good mirror finish with lacquer)

Polyurethane takes a lot longer to set and I seem to have difficulty with curious kamikaze flying insects that can't keep away for eight hours while the poly sets up. There's nothing like a moth flip flopping around in your finish to spoil your day.

With Poly, it is even more critical to have a good respirator mask. Those fumes will ruin your lungs really fast-and that's no fun at all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: Ah, never mind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL we luv you anyway you fit right here in with us other crazys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, you mentioned getting more work done at night.
I often can't sleep at night when my back is giving me troubles and go to the shop.
I put on some music and find something to keep me busy.
I get more work done during those times than any other.

My wife works now on night shift, so I only do this when I just can't sleep. I have to be up with the kids during the day so she can get some rest. Before she started night shift though, I used to work almost exclusively at night during the summer months.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What did I tell ya?
Rex is laughing so hard he can't say more than nevermind. 
But we know he loves me anyway. 
Now EVERYONE have a group hug.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *DS* i got a good mask something like that one William has .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, you're broke?

I'm so broke I can't pay attention either.
If it cost a nickle to $#!+, I'd have to puke.
And my favorite,
Steam boat! Steam boat! Nickel a ride! I'd have to run up and down the bank singing AINT THAT NICE!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Help, I have fallen off my chair and I can't get up. I'd press the signal button but I'm rolling, laughing and farting so much, I'll just have to stay there. That's another fine mess you've got me into William.


----------



## DS

William, I get like that sometimes - where I don't want to eat anything.
The longer I wait, though, the more the feeling passes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll help you a little Rex.
I went out and entered a beauty pageant this morning.
I think I have a chance at the crown.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And if that is not bad enough, I let Sandra read your post and now she's rolling around on the floor too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex* you and * William* aint right


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DS, I mentioned it because it's more of a problem with me. I'm sure Rex probably has an idea what I mean. 
The longer I wait, the more I just don't want anything. I absolutely have no appetite. It's a side effect of living on pain and medications. 
Nowadays, when I'm in the middle of a big project, I don't keep up with it. My wife and kids have started to though. They began this after we sat down once and tried to figure out why my blood sugar bottomed out. It had a lot to do with the fact that I had gone five days without eating anything. A body doesn't hold up to well on nothing but caffeine and nicotine.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, which zoo is this pageant at?
Remember not to stand behind the elephants


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're FIIIIIIIIIIINE Eddie.
The rest of the world is all wrong though.


----------



## patron

as *ds* said poly needs to be thinned (maybe 15-20%)
any sanding between coats need to be cleaned well
as it does not re-dissolve the way nitro lacq. does
and leaves these little 'mountains' in the finish
that need to be fine sanded too

for most poly work i use sparpoly now
as it is the same as regular
but has ultraviolet inhibitors
and costs the same

especially good for things like that bench you made
or furniture that will get the same sunlight everyday in a room

practice with the sprayer first
it doesn't take long to learn 
just needs certain things done right

i do prefer nitro lacq. as it re-dissolves into itself
so dusting of the powder isn't as critical

who's crazy
we are some of the sanest guys i know
the attendants certainly aren't fun to be around
they never laugh


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* i just eat to much junk being single ,a micro oven and crook pot and ill make it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The First Annual Jackson Zoo Gorilla Beauty Pageant.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes DS food becomes a problem at times, especially when your taste buds have been throttled. Eventually you don't fell hungry or fancy anything. That's usually when I have oatmeal loaded with spices.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thanks i think i got some of that i remember* William* did his mailbox with it and looked and have a 1/2 qrt.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I'd love to see you in a banana crown. It would suit you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a lot of fun the last time I was in that hospital.
I was down in a wheelchair then.
They want their patients to stay in their rooms until at least six in the morning.
I get up most mornings between four and five.
Do they really expect a man who is suffering from depression to sit in his room two hours until they allow you in the halls?
Anyway, there was a military vet there who was a retired sargeant who was suffering from PTSD. 
His name was Dan, so I called him Sargent Dan all the time in my best Forest Gump voice.
We found a wheelchair there in the halls that they kept for emergencies for Sargent Dan.
We would sneak out of our rooms at four in the morning and hold wheechair races down the halls.
The nurses were madder than hell.
When they finally caught up to us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, there have been times that I just refuse to eat, period.
Anything I even look at, even my favorite foods, simply discust me.
My wife will even offer to go get whatever I want to eat.
That's the problem I can't make her or anyone else understand. 
In those times, there is NOTHING I wish to eat. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I put five coats on the mailbox Eddie.
I've used this before on outdoor project.
It creates a nice glossy appearance.
I find though that, unless you're already using a wood that will holdup to outside temperature and wether swings, do at least three coats. Also, check it every six months or so. Sometimes there are spots that may need a touchup. If you notice any greying in spots (on outdoor projects), lightly sand that spot to remove the greying and slap on some more. It protects against moiture and UV rays.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish you woudn't have told me that Rex. I thought the bananas were to eat.
I don't want to enter now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I gotta go.
I need to carry my daughter down to her job to pick up her first pay check.
I love to see the look on my kid's faces when they get their first paycheck.
Most of their childhood lives they think that Daddy is simply too tight to go out and buy them whatever they want. 
They think when they start work, they'll be able to afford whatever they want when ever they want it.
Then they open that envelope and look at the actual numbers…..........

Then reality bites them in the ass and they start, just a little, to see what Daddy has been trying to tell them for years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so true william


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got go to see yall later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for the break Eddie


----------



## patron

are you back already rex
that was a quick one today

so just one more time around
then you get some months off

is that still the plan


----------



## DS

Seems some people have thier panties in a knot again.
EDIT: Link removed…

There's no pleasing everyone I suppose.


----------



## TrBlu

DS - Don't give them more attention over here. Let the whinning stay over there.


----------



## DS

I removed the link…


----------



## TrBlu

Like I said, why give them more attention over here? They have their own forum to whine in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We welcome any person to our little part of the LJ world. Our only requirement for "membership" is that you have to be human, out of your mind and prepared to be "roasted" at any given time. We are a family of misfits and lunatics, who have a love of great coffee, are interested in each other's scandal and occasionally let a little sawdust fly. We are comprised of old farts, healthy young know nothings and walking wounded. The "Stumpy Nubs" mentioned in the thread titles is only to disguise our underground activities, we have now idea who this Stumpy Nubs creature is.
Come play in our back yard.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Questions of the day: Where is Bags?


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOW, Somebody get them a bigger stick to stir that with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Get out of that Dr. Office and leave them girls alone…..


----------



## DS

It doesn't make much difference to me. I have a hard time seeing how offering someone a chance to win a prize for making a jig is offensive to anyone.

Maybe somewhere in his past, he made a jig and no one even noticed… Poor bastard.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I got back just after lunch time. Just tests this morning. Treatment is on Wednesday and will be #11 of 12 before I get a break, so basically it will be almost 2 months before the break begins.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why didn't somebody tell me the requirements when I started here? I didn't know I had to make something…..


----------



## DS

... it was probably a right fine dandy of a jig too!

Stir, stir, stir

;-D


----------



## DS

Someone needs to invent a stick stirring jig…


----------



## boxcarmarty

JIG??? Sounds like a good drink. I'll have to make one…..


----------



## DS

hey, you could win a prize! :-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

JIG, J.I.G., Jack In Ginger-ale


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You got a woodshop. Make a couple of wooden nickles to carry with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Do you have bugs???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's called a Stump Bug


----------



## patron

i heard a noise out side earlier 
but it wasn't bags
just the wind i guess
as he went by

evening guys

marty 
making yourself scarce
and going to bed early
is making something

and you are good at it too

well rex
i guess we will just enjoy your sordid humor
like always
eddie is seeing about the queen coming for a party
down that way
i'd like to see you 
in one of her old hats


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You can get a shot for that…..

DS, I missed the deadline…..

Thanks patron, I do my best…..

Gonna trade my stick in for a weed eater now. Be back later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Before I go, I'll leave you with a 'lil something…..

In a crowded city at a busy bus stop, a woman who was 
waiting for a bus was wearing a tight leather skirt. As the bus 
stopped and it was her turn to get on, she became aware that 
her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height 
of the first step of the bus. 
Slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, 
she reached behind her to unzip her skirt a little, thinking that 
this would give her enough slack to raise her leg.

Again, she tried to make the step only to

discover she still couldn't. 
So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind 
her to unzip her skirt a little more.

For the second time, 
attempted the step, and, once again,

much to her chagrin, she 
could not raise her leg.

With little smile to the driver, she 
again reached behind to unzip

a little more and again was unable to 
make the step.

About this time, a large Texan who was

standing behind her 
picked her up easily by the waist and

placed her gently on the 
step of the bus.

She went ballistic and turned to the would-be

Samaritan and 
screeched, "How dare you touch my body!

I don't even know 
who you are!'

The Texan smiled and drawled,

"Well, ma'am, normally I would 
agree with you, but after you unzipped

my fly three times, I kinda 
figured we was friends."


----------



## patron

good one marty


----------



## DamnYankee

Just for DIY…

Our stats to date are…
HP = 14,196 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SN = 11,489 posts, averaging 57.2 posts per day
Intercept = 2,707, or about 114 days (25 Sep 2012)

Predictions…
Dyankee 7-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 8-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav721 11-Oct-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
eddie 18-Dec-12
Patron 28-Nov-13

*William LATER
DS251 NEVER*

So William and DS are currently tied.


----------



## DamnYankee

After 9 hours of driving I am in Florida for the next 4 months. Tuff duty I know, but they told me someone had to do it.


----------



## TrBlu

Yankee: Don't you have this backwards? I thought you guys came South during the Winter.


----------



## DS

Winning an argument on the internet is like winning the special olympics…
... at the end of the day, you're still retarded.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS*- Yes, I promised a show this weekend. And I am working on it (though the weekend is passed). All the filming was done but the editing isn't finished. Buy hey, it IS nice to be missed! 

Anywho- I am very sorry to everybody for the neglect I have been showing this thread the last couple of weeks. I get VERY busy this time of year (Spring and fall) because I run a residential window cleaning business. I started it when I was a teenager and while I have cut way back on my involvement, I just can't get away as much as I would like. Srping and fall are extremely busy times.

Besides that I oversee three ebay stores (which my wife mostly runs, but it still requires a lot of involvement from me) and a woodworking business. On top of that I am building a new website for Blue Collar Woodworking from scratch and working on some new project designs for future episodes. Plus installing a new computer system in the shop. So you can see how the show and this thread can get neglected once in a while.

But I do want everyone to know how much I love reading your comments, and I VERY much appreciate all of the time you devote to this thread. You could chat anywhere but you decide to do it here and that is something I never take for granted.

I am getting the show done ASAP and then beginning filming on the contest awards show. I'm also staarting to film and edit more than one episode at a time so if things get really busy I don't miss as many shows.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jonathan*- You are welcome to your opinion, I would never "ban" someone for stating what they thought. You are still very welcome in our little "glee club".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I WENT AND READ THAT POST WHAT A CROCK OF S#@%


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man i got to go way back to get caught up is Rex and William stopped calling each other name yey


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Robert you need to get drawes out of that wad it in.i hope they dont take that advise i like the ads r what ever u call it,there are ad all over here,how do you think they keep a site like this running,some of it was donations at first,they had enough foresight to keep it up and running and they were advertising their wares of this craft .i dont want to be the one to let you this is a major world wide woodworking site there are masters on here from countrys all over the world here on this site advertising.getting plug well i want thak you guys keep getting plugs let me see , Steve, WOOD WRKER MERE ,MORTAL THANKS MAN .heres a plug.jim STUMPY NUBS SOMETHING ?heres you a plug, Marc THE WOOD WHISPER ,HERES A PLUG FOR U,WILLIAM NU WOOD WORKS.a plug for thanks . CHARLES NEIL THANK buddy,Todd A. Clippinger thanks DONT STOP GETTING PLUS,BritBoxmakerplease dont stop ,Bricofleur here a plug thanks for gettong plug ,this is just a few there are 100s of them here get plugs ,and im earning from them and you want to know something they are learninf from each other as getting plug HAY YOU PLUGERS I KNOW YOU AINT GETTING RICH HERE BUT THANK YOU and i aint removing this one* *

-JESUS IS OK WITH ME


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for defending me, *Eddie*!

*Marty*- I got the Froe last week. Love it. Thanks so much for going to all the trouble of getting it and shipping it to me. I am sure it will show up on a future episode!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- Your comments are one of the highlights of my day!

*Yanks*- Florida? How old are you?

*TrBlu*- South for the winter? I say come up north. I'll make you a pastie.


----------



## DS

I thought a Froe was a hairstyle that went out in the 70's man…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what did you say Jonathan we sill love you any way ,


----------



## superdav721

Rob I guessed my birthday. September 17.
Guys please don't let that negative stuff bleed back into this thread.
Dont entertain it.
I like the friendship and fun we have here.


----------



## patron

i'm for that too dave

i can barely understand anyone here
in normal tones

if we all started shouting
i would be lost completely


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jonathan objected to me inviting several of those who posted jigs in the past couple of weeks to enter the contest because it appeared like I just cut and pasted the same comment on all of the jig posts. I did post the same link on several, and while I got emails thankign me for the invitations, it did appear like a spam attack. I see his point. So we can just move on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* My guess was Oct 11


----------



## superdav721

Ok moving on.
I just told my wife she is still hot - in flashes
Now she wont kiss me good night.
Last week I made a tiny stool for my grandson to have time out on. I brought it in and laid it upside down on her belly while she was laying in bed. I said aloud " You know that looks like a c---." She looked down and thought the same thing.
I never said cow udder.
A week before that I by accident put her blue jeans on and said " These cant be mine there to big." I promptly received a 20 second blank stare.
What did I do?


----------



## superdav721

Hey Marty..
I'm tired lets take the rest of the eek off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, But how long is a eek???


----------



## superdav721

T pe o sor y. My k ys are a bit st cky. Must s op e ting over ke bo rd.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* Glad you like it. I thought it was in pretty good shape…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Laptop or desktop???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super's in the doghouse now.
Someone please throw him a bone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll please stop posting links to anything unless it's worth reading.
If I wanted to listen to whining I'd wait and listen to Super next week after his wife gets through with whipping his but.
I'm sure she'll find out about the cow udder comment by then.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope he enjoyed being in her blue jeans.
He keeps talking like that it may be a looooooong time before he gets in them again.

Ok, I'm through now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, one more.

Marty, an eek is only about ten minutes.
That's how long the screaming lasted that consisted of that same sound (EEEEEEEEEEK!) when I walked in the bathroom and suductively said I'm here to wash your back as I dropped the towel.
The screaming started right before I realized it was my twenty year old son in the bath. My wife had gotten out and went to the laundry room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* At least you had the right house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I met my second wife when she ran up behind me in my driveway and planted a big kiss on my neck because she thought I was her husband…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

must of been a hellafa kiss


----------



## boxcarmarty

As it turned out eddie, It was just lust and not love…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* a eek is a little bit less than ten mins. glad your back to your ole self .* Rex* just got you stired up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* i married a hooker one time but i really loved her


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had just moved in and she lived across the street. I was wearing the same exact shirt that her husband was wearing when he left for work. When she looked out and saw me, She thought I was him…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cant really remember what her face looked like thou


----------



## StumpyNubs

Box- Are you asking about the shop PC?

Desktop. Here's the story:

I have a desktop PC in my den that I used for video editing, etc. I had a laptop that I used for most things, including sketchup files in the workshop. Last week I had it in the shop and dropped a screwdriver in exactly the right place (next to the touch pad) at exactly the right time (when the HDD was accessing a file) to mess up the hard drive. Toshiba said I would be without it for a week, so I bought a new one. (I can't be a week without it, so I'lljust sell it when they finish fixing it). The new laptop is just too nice for the shop, so I am putting the desktop out there.

It has a big LCD monitor and it will be nice for lots of stuff. But I want it to be mounted on a big arm that makes it float above the bench. So it is taking some thought to design the whole setup. Plus I am making some upgrades on it.

I love technology…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

midnite romance


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I was asking Dave about his sticky keyboard. I have a new HP laptop keyboard sitting here….

*Hey patron,* It's that time again…..

Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I also have a laptop HD


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was the controller that went out on mine and it's not worth fixing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* not unless it's with my pillow…..

I'm out of here for real this time…..


----------



## patron

night marty
it is late for you
it is dark here now

so how was your day eddie
finish that keg yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David getting close queen never did show up


----------



## patron

i thought you might take it to your buds place
and pass out on the sofa again


----------



## superdav721

You guys are funny.
William that was a good one.
Night Marty.
Eddie your a funny guy to.
Stumpy now we have to see this shop computer setup.
David I think your the only sane one here.
Rex? 
Randy hope you mom is well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave dont be mad at me i always blow off steam some times but i still luv every body but that guy that didnt bring his own beer mug


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Marty nite shifts here


----------



## patron

dam 
my wide belt machine sander (13")
just took a dive

now it is up to the DA sander
till i get to the edge sander part


----------



## patron

i only get pissed 
down my leg

and only mad
as in
cuckoo
cuckoo

being sane is just a state of mind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i need some of that sane stuff about a good 80 grit just to get it straight.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, thin screen monitors are relatively cheap nowadays. Would save you a whole lotta work building something to hold that behemoth lcd screen.

Patron, I couldn't agree more


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted i just aint sure what state im in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

-Jonathan- don't be mad at me its just a opinion we all have one,im in a state of confusion.


----------



## TrBlu

Eddie: Wouldn't that mean you are in the state of Confussion?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you read much of this thread TrBlu?
All of us here are in a state of confusion.
When we're absent, it's because we're scratching our heads (and our @$$es) trying to find that state on a map though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right* TrBlu* its a bad state they dont even have road sign there lost most of the time gps dont even work there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Look below.
Now you guys have inspired me to change my signature line.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i found it said hotel California next right ,never did find it saw Rex hitch hiking of a ramp .holding a bottle of baileys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good one


----------



## TrBlu

Yep. Unfortunately, I have read the whole thing. Great sleep aid in some places.

Thanks for the grins.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex is a good friend Eddie. I hope you stopped and offered to buy him a cup of coffee to go with his Baileys.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex and DIY heres six Baileys for you and they look 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38560


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

by the time i got there he was getting in a car with some nurses


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William look like you getting use to that new one


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He was getting in a car with nurses?
Oh GOD!
I hope he didn't take too many of those pills again. 
His heart is getting too old for this crap!
Why didn't you stop him?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, I think I like this computer much more than my old one. I still have to do a lot of backing up at times though. I can type better on it than a few days ago, but I haven't been using it long enough to get my hands positioned correctly right away each time like I could on my old one. I had that computer for about five years. It was with me long enough that I was used to everything on it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Jonathan* dont let Rex know you got this DIY will be here for sure now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William no doubt you will get thur that learning curve you made it out of confusion a lot of time already


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William Rex is just like us old and a mind of a teenager hes not thinking that far ahead


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Teenager?
I'm proud now.
I've been accused of having the mind of a retard, but never a teenager.
I'm moving up in the world!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ooooooh!
You were talking about Rex and just lumping us in with him.
He didn't invite me to go with him in the car with the nurses, so I don't know if I want to be lumped into that crowd now. 
My feelings are hurt.

Oh well.
I'll just have to have another cup of coffee before bed and I'll feel better.
Coffee makes everything better.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOO


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, Baileys makes coffee better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pleased to say I had a girl in my port today


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i need a double shot mud slide


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

She was the charge nurse, but I only had 50 cents, so I had to charge it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You had a port in a girl today???
Oh, I read that wrong.
Nevermind.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex be careful ther are small kids around


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

But Rex, tequila makes EVERYTHING better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

port i think i miss that one,one of those UK things


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Think about ti William …......aim high


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i heard of port a potty


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got it Rex.
It's the best I could come up with at the moment though.
It's late and I'm tired.
I'll try hard to be a little more inappropriate next time.


----------



## patron

whats so confusing 
about having a nurse
in charge in a port-a-potty
drinking bailleys
and working on some new
'computer' skills

outside of being broke

it sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, for the less intelligent, I'll explain.
When you normally go for blood work the nurse sticks you to draw blood-- right?
Well being as I have chemo infusions, I have a port installed, which they also make use of for blood work draws.

Might as well take it all the way for Eddies benefit; so the nurse plugs in the syringe and draws blood through my port, hence, I had a girl in my port today.
OK, Eddie, girl is opposite to boy an does not have nuts and a magic wand. Some men marry them once or twice or several of them (ref Box), some run off with hamburger flippers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since I have had an artery port in me before, I got it.
I liked the port in the girl reference better than that explanation though.

Sometimes I wish I still had the port in.
They usually want to draw blood every time I go.
Some of those nurses have problems with my veins.
I think part of it is that, from years of working in the heat and under car hoods, the skin on my arms are almost like cowhide. My veins run. 
I've had nurses stick me up to fifteen times, each time prodding the needle around trying to "find" the vein, before taking it out and trying a different spot. 
Now, through years of health issues now, I'm quite used to the needles by now, but it always gets to a point where it's plum damned ridiculous. And it starts to hurt like hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As soon as I hit post, I had another though, a regret shall we say, for saying that.
I do not wish for having a port back. 
It was just a complaint of the needle work of some of those nurses.
The port had it's own set of problems that I don't care to deal with again anytime soon either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When are you going to talk them into setting up your Bailleys IV Rex?
That would make you feel good for a while.


----------



## superdav721

*Shhhhhhhhhhh! I AM TRYING TO SLEEP!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William:

First of all they are not allowed to stick me because the chemo and meds make the bleeding risk high and the little wound would not only take forever to heal but it will end up as a big red blotch.

On items II: How do you know I haven't got a port IV set up already for Baileys Shake infusion? The damn thing needs a 1/2" bore IV line to work properly.


----------



## superdav721

TrBlu You read the whole thing.
Holy cow.
Night all
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~
{imitation of Randy}


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bug Off SD, the night shift is on stage now


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I have the Baileys infusion IV being fed off a 5 gallon water jug and a catheta at the other in end, so basically I'm just acting as a pass through.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, Randy usually gives us all a big kiss when HE goes to bed, all we get fron you is abuse.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang* Rex* i didnt know .i marty has only been 5 times married he get a kiss and they get married


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, Marty aint into sampling first.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that double shot baileys port you may want to keep when your thur with you treatment


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite dave KISS


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This port makes me look like I got 3 nipples.
Goes well with my extra 2 belly buttons I have from other surgeries.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I was thinking like David i could see you in the potty with one of those nurses


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you a mess Rex.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think Marty got a good one now hes doing good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a good wife is a real blessing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Practice makes perfect Eddiie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had one of those port when i had open heart surgery ,when i woke up from it and the pain meds wore off man i was in pain .pushed this button and a nurse came over ans ask what was wrong told her i was in pain she gave me some morphine in the port right to the heart area .i thought it was a miracle drug .didnt last long thou would only give it to me every hour . finally told her i was tired of pressing that button just keep em coming .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im still Practicing just dont have one to Practice with .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, your gonna have to look out for one that likes sawdust in the house. Good luck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad to hear Randy has someone special in his life Eddie. Do you know if he found her at an auction?


----------



## devann

Hi Roger. How you doing? It's been a while, I was just tuning in, last time I looked on here Stumpy was wanting to see our tablesaws. 'round 9500 comments ago.

Howdy Eddie, you aren't buying all rex is selling are you?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Best bumper sticker I ever saw on a hooker's car:
"I love my customers, they always come first"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Darrell i know him LOL


----------



## devann

Roger, was it a bumper that you saw it on ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wish i could find a good one had a few but messed it up


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Darrell, I noticed it when I got out of her car.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good one Darrell


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL you two are crazy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, you may want to take a leaf out of those hand plane collectors book and try to find an old one and refurbish it.


----------



## devann

Rex, How did you celebrate the Queens big day?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Darrell. I'm OK, going for my next chemo Wednesday, probably be out of it for a week afterwards.
How are you?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I watched it all day yesterday on BBC-America.


----------



## devann

Pretty good. Haven't got to play in the shop lately, it's a mess. Last thing I built was a 'fridge/ microwave cabinet that occupies the former passenger seat in my stepfather's Peterbuilt 379.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Darrell and Eddie, I have got to got get some sleep. Had a great time.
Oh Darrell, being as you seem to be the last responsible person up, please remind Eddie to change his Depends before morning and not to use the water in the cup his dentures were in to make coffee with. Sorry to leave you with these chores Darrell, but we need to take care of our senior seniors.


----------



## devann

ok Roger, you rest easy bro.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Eddie and Darrell and all those lurking.
Eddie, I really laid it on you today, you are a good sport, well done.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## patron

have a great day all


----------



## HamS

Good morning and welcome to our madness.

It is a good kind of madness.

Life goes on in the Ham household. Spent the evening framing one of the stud walls, trying to locate one of the trusses in the ceiling and drilling and setting the sill in the concrete floor. I have one of those electronic stud finders, but they don't work well through furring strips. I was working with the younger son and he pointed the stud finder to his chest and pushed the button, it did not beep. I put it to my chest and it went crazy beeping. Miss Julie was watching the whole thing and wondered aloud if we sould ever grow up. I don't reckon so.

Have a great day all.

I would put an ad here for my web site just to stir the pot, but I don't have one. If you want to be offended, try be_offended.com.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a damn good thing my puter is on the far end of the house. There was a lot of wind that blew through here last night…..


----------



## patron

morning

that's a good test ham
i need to put some batteries in mine
and try it on my head

sounds like things are moving along there
got to feel good
it is still dark here
have a cup
whats the plan for today

hope you had a good sleep marty


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys. You to Rex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone!
What's up with the video Stumps?
Am I behind? Or has the drill press table already been posted?


----------



## patron

come and gone william

stumps got a new partner

won hong low ltd

they have bought and are setting up 
a manufacturing plant here
__

101 Calsonic Way
Vicksburg, MS 39183

Property Type:Industrial Sub Type:- Status:Existing Year Built:2002
Building Size:141,576 SF Land Area:26.9 AC (1,171,764 SF)
Ceiling Height:22'0''-24'0'' Loading Docks:10 ext Rail:- Power:Heavy
For Sale Price:$2,500,000 Price/SF:$17.66
Cap Rate:-
Zoning:- Sprinklers:- Drive Ins:1 tot. Cranes:-
141,476 SF is available to occupy upon purchase.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning troops.
Must say I am very confused with all the picky crap that has been said that some of you seem to have had a run in with.
Perhaps it's the meds, but I don't get any of it, let's stay out of it and be happy and warm in our little part of the site. Ours is a respective, light look at normal life with friendships abounding everywhere, and some really good sports who can stand a good roast and give back as good as they get.


----------



## patron

crap - check
meds - check
happy - check
respect - check
normal - check
friends - check
roast - yumm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was picking at something on my arm earlier. 
It turned out to be a booger. 
I asked if my youngest wanted it for breakfast.
He turned it down.

As for the crap, I did take one of those earlier this morning as well.
It was a good one.
I'm ten pounds lighter.
And my pants fit better.

I am happy in my little corner of the universe.
I don't know about warm though.
This is Mississippi in the summertime.
I could handle a little cool right now to be honest.

Seriously though, I'm not sure what is wrong.
I thought everyone was fine.
I seen the post that some were talking about yesterday.
I started to comment on it.
I decided instead to come back here and make a few of my normal crappy jokes though.
I didn't think commenting there would have accomplished anything.

Anything I have said to anyone, if it was taken the wrong way, I apologize.
The way I see it, this is the internet.
Al Gore invented it.
If I say something that sounds rude or mean, it's probably because I'm full of $#!+.
My attitude is that, before I allow anyone to rile me up on the internet, I'll go back to the shop.
So when you see me sounding upset, it's in jest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, you do bring up an interesting corrolation between snippiness and meds though.

Some of you may notice my sometimes complete absence or limited participation. It's because of this problem. There are times when a combination of pain and meds get to me enough that I am short tempered and way to impatient with people. During those times, I either completely stay off the internet (and avoid people in the real world) or only lurk in the background. I do this because there is no cause for me to be a complete ass to other's only because of how I feel.


----------



## patron

ass - check

nice ass - double check


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If there's too much of a problem everyone can go to Rex's and get Bailley's. He has a runthrough system. It's pumped in through an IV and come out the other end by way of catheter. So you'll have to get it at the exit end of the process, if you know what I mean.
Just pull out the catheter and …...........................

Nevewrmind, bad joke.

CHEER UP EVERYONE! 
If you don't, we can post a video tonight to cheer you up.
I got sneak footage of Rex in the bathroom with three nurses.
Now THAT is funny.

Or scary.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did Patron just say I had a nice ass?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

CRICKETS!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, understand perfectly about the meds consideration, quite a few of us here are affected.


----------



## patron

only your hairdresser
knows for sure


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are you looking for a job Patron?
I ask because I'm in search of a hair dresser.
I can't find anyone locally to do what I want.
You may notice I have no hair, 
So the job involves some rubbing and massaging.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It involves lassaging my head and
well
rubbing my head.

.

I'm on one today.
You guys bring out the worst in me.


----------



## patron

i'm retired now
all i can offer is 
rub some lasagna on your head
and lassage it in good


----------



## DavidBethune

Why do you continue to re-post his Time after Time after time…
Your contest even expired.. so why?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys are totally full of it & it overflowed in the last 24-36 hours!!! Took me a while to get caught up.

Any how, Mom's in surgery for the next 3-4 hours. It's hurry up & wait time.

I'm going for a 4 mile walk. There is NO smoking on the hospital "Campus". I'll probably have a heart attack trying to walk far enough away to have a healthy smoke!!! I'l try to check in later to see what's up. TTFN.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello DavidBethune.
Welcome.

Sorry I skipped out for a bit guys.
Had to go post here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not full of it DIY.
I have only had two pots so far today. 
So there's no way I'm full of it yet.

Wait.
Let me go get more coffee.


----------



## patron

enjoy the smoke randy

they have a law in espanola (closest town)

'no smoking within 25' of any public building"

the only place to smoke
is walking down the middle of the main street
as it is 25' from both sides

just need to watch out for cars


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry guys.
I gotta go talk to a guy about a router.
I'll check back in tonight.

No, I don't have to pee.
I seriously need to ride to town and talk to a guy about a router.

Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## DS

Wow Stumpy! You've got people actively campaigning AGAINST you! (and this thread)

Bless his heart, that guy must be out of lumber for projects and has nothing better to do.


----------



## DS

Alternatively, some people could get severely self-concious seeing the word "stumpy" plastered all over the place.

They should just go buy a humongous lifted 4X4 truck, or something, to compensate.


----------



## DS

For the record, though my truck is 4X4, the factory equipment is just perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, you may be right, this "person" might be stumped for something to do. Makes sense now.


----------



## patron

it is an election year

perhaps he should rename his post

'i want to be a moderator
so i can kick everyone out i don't like'


----------



## StumpyNubs

David thinks that when a thread reappears on the home page it means it was "re-posted". He is unaware that people commenting, and thus enjoying themselves in conversation, is what causes it to be on the site.

Boy is he going to be mad a month from now when we're still enjoying ourselves here!


----------



## AKSteve

I am posting here just to piss off DavidBethune Bwahhahahah!


----------



## patron

well that should make you forget feeling bad jim

an i do hope you feel better 
from your sick bout lately

a month from now ?

what happened to last sunday
and the new show


----------



## MoPower

Just could not resist


----------



## DIYaholic

I have GREAT (to me at least) news to report. Moms out of surgery, waiting to see her in recovery. *It's NOT cancer!!!* I'll check in later.


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Patron*- see post #11493

*Randy*- Three of the greatest words in the english language: "It's not cancer"

A close second is: "The pizza's here!"

*Steve & Scott*- Welcome aboard. We're just here, having a good time, minding our own business, driving a few of our more uptight LJ's crazy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jonathan*- Who says you're not part of our group? Anyone who wants to comment is welcome. It's not an exclusive thing, just a bunch of woodworkers enjoying themselves. Our little spat during the tubafore contest is in the past. We've both moved on.


----------



## TrBlu

Randy: That's the best news of the day. Happy for you.


----------



## patron

once again

THANK YOU LORD

that's great news !

yea stubs
i remember
i was just being silly
trying not to get caught up in that stuff
i had some choice comments to make
but reigned myself in
and went back to the shop project instead


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear that, Jonathan.


----------



## AKSteve

Thanks for the Welcome! glad to be aboard


----------



## DS

*Randy - WOO HOO !* Great news! We're all happy for you and your Mom.


----------



## DS

*Steve*, welcome to the luny bin!
I'll bet your neck of the woods is beginning to look lovely this time of year!

I know AK is a big place, but, do you have access to that "Bear Claw" Spruce in your parts?
I'd love to get my hands on some big chunks of that!


----------



## boxcarmarty

HEY, There's a mob gathering outside. Where's my big stick?


> And who is this Stumpy guy they're chanting


?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whatsup Steve, Scot. Welcome to the other side of nowhere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If things get hectic, I'm gonna need a stunt dummy. Where's Rex???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jonathan, Buy me a drink and we'll talk about this friendship thing. On second thought, Drinks are on Stumpy, Bring your friends…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Absolutely stunning news DIY, we all share your relief. when she awakes, let her know her son't misfit friends all said hello.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Steve, What's the AK, is that a sneeze. Are you catching a cold up there in Alaska? Have a seat, Help yourself to a drink of choice. And enjoy the warm friendship of the south…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You only have to walk a mile for a camel. Tell Mom we love her…..


----------



## DS

Politics, Religion and Stumpy, *OH MY!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess Stump's not really south. But he's best when kept in cold storage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Feel in for me and take my beatings. I have to go play on the tractor for a bit…..


----------



## AKSteve

thanks I will have a good shot Of maker's mark and settle in for the mad house  Can't say I have seen any Bears Claw spruce yet, but I will keep my eyes open for it. there is a good exotic wood place in Anchorage that carries alot of quality stuff, I will check next time I am in there, looks beautiful from what I can tell. it's beautiful out today, High 60 degrees and sunny, and I am stuck in this office ! I am taking off on friday though, going to do some fishing Oh I can't wait. We should declare days like today off! we get so few of them up here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jonathan,
I'm sure you are welcome here. This little space on LJs is a sort of "Days of our Lives" thing where we chit chat on our individual stresses and good times without any negative vibes which none of us need. Other threads are the dead pan serious posts where sometimes mean spirited individuals can vent their spleen and nit pick projects.
We just roll along sharing lives with all their joy, hard times and humor.
Anyone is most welcome to come in and shoot the breeze as a refuge.

We are all friends here, all misfits and nutty as a fruit cake able to be roasted and take pseudo insults in the way they are intended - humorously.

We care for each other and loved ones, we laugh at failure and boost morale. Not a bad thing is it?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mart, I'm going to be off for a couple of hours, but I'll do my best when I get back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, I didn't know there was more than ONE anti-stumpy thread going! The first one was a little annoying, but the one David started today is just fantastic! He was clearly epecting a lot of people to side with him, maybe form a mob and march on our thread! But he's finding very little suport. It's actually starting to get a little embarassing for him, I think!


----------



## patron

gee rex

that will be a pleasant change


----------



## superdav721

*Randy Great News!*


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Steve. Glad to have ya.


----------



## superdav721

My compressor is making funny noises.
Sounds like Rex snoring then William farting.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD: Don't go near it with a naked flame, William's farts are deadly


----------



## patron

yea jim 
it sure is a shame
that with so many ways to communicate and learn new things 
some people just think it is an opportunity to push their own anger

after nearly 45 years of drinking heavily and doing every drug 
known to man

i am appalled at some of the things people do 
then blame it on booze or drugs

robbers rob
molesters molest
liars lie
abusers abuse
killers kill

the drugs and booze just speeds up the process for these people
not create it

they will do the same with or without that help
just maybe slower and sometimes sneakier
the 'clean' ones seem to just take one stance
and never look at anything else around them
and try to get everyone on their bandwagon

makes me feel that they really don't have any faith or joy
in their lives 
unless everybody thinks and does like them
then they want to be 'leaders'
and looked up to

oh well back to our regular program
this spot was brought to you just to vent
(not associated in any way
with venting done by other members mentioned)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Made a contribution:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38574#reply-444496


----------



## HamS

Randy, THat is great news. We might be a liitle off, but we seem to care about each other and the things that matter


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Rex


----------



## TrBlu

Someone suggested it on another thread. So, let's get the campaign started!!!


----------



## superdav721

I think the red tie will get the votes!


----------



## HamS

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38574

I'll sign the Indiana petition.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

TrBlu. If we are going to do it right and have a Stumpy campaign for the highest office in the land, then its
Stumpy for Governor of Texas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* I leave for a bit and you stir up another hornets nest…..


----------



## superdav721

Respectfully guys, Dave is going to take a break for a little while.


----------



## patron

rest easy dave

this too will blow over soon


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You mean you are taking a long term break from our thread? Or you are calling it a night?


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - great news with your mom - GREAT!

So…been out for awhile….whats going on?

Nevermind.

Now for something completely different - the Roger Waters (The Wall) concert was something like no other of us old farts will ever see. Turns out you can watch the whole show on youtube. Check it out, it's worthwhile…...

Bikes running good - logged many miles this weekend…....riding with my brother, a deer ran out behind my bike and just in front of him rolling 65 mph down the hiway. He missed the deer by inches and the 18 wheeler going the other way t-boned it. Nothing but a big bang. Scary stuff, but it was clearly not our time to pass….

Stumpy - good replies to the bs that is sometimes part of the human experience…......carry on….......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone who comments here we consider part of the group.
You just have to comment regularly before we feel confortable giving you as much hell as the other regulars.

Beware though, post regular and it's all over with. 
You'll spend so much time on this one thread that you'll become known as one of *THOSE* guys.


----------



## JL7

PS…I'm not affiliated with Roger Waters or the Wall…...just in case you thought I was promoting the show…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are you sure you're not a groupy???


----------



## JL7

Marty - I can't afford to be groupy…


----------



## patron

the only groupies seen lately
were those proctical nurses
roger was seen with


----------



## JL7

In case it matters, on the deer story, we were rolling up Hwy. 61 (the same one that Bob Dylan named his album after).

But I'm not affiliated with Bob Dylan either…..except that my friends dad played the stand up bass with Bob in high school in Hibbing where the principle pulled the curtain on him….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff is an undercover groupy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now Groupies I do know something about due to my earlier life on the R&R circuit.
Best thing is, now that I am an old fart, I can still "pull them in" at the hospital.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

News Flash:
The hospital called this evening and rescheduled my treatments for Friday instead of tomorrow. You know what that means, 2 extra days of being my abnormal self and going to the shop…....Yeaaahhhh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That mean we have 2 more days that we have to put up with you before we get a break…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box: YUUUUUUUUPPPPP


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. But I'll give it a try…..

*patron*, See if you can shove real hard from that side and push Texas into the gulf…..

Night All


----------



## DamnYankee

Greetings from the panhandle


----------



## cranbrook2

Stumpy you are a legend !! Just look at all the sites your on !

http://www.google.ca/search?q=stumpy+nubs&rls=com.microsoft:en-ca:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_enCA291&redir_esc=&ei=xb7OT-eQMNLS6gHOn7miDA#q=stumpy+nubs&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-ca:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_enCA291&prmd=imvns&ei=eb_OT6neHYWh6gGGoeS6DA&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=55cc8893cbaa2a17&biw=772&bih=408


----------



## patron

that's great rex

don't worry about marty
he's just jealous
he can't stay up with the big boys

good to be back
i've been looking thru all the silent projects
and commenting and welcoming the guys

one poor guy had a project on for 5 days
with 200 views
and not a single comment

figured it would be good to clean the pulse page
after the crap that went thru today

wheres eddie
if he doesn't show up
i'm going to bed after some food and TV


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

John, you may want to make plans for a Stumpy Mansion bird house.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes David, WHERE IS Eddie? I hope he has not gone out on a search to find his ideal significant other, it's a long way to the Galapagos islands.


----------



## patron

that's a fact
but he might find a slow mover there
they got some big ones

unless he falls for some yuppie tourist


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I think he sets his sights too high. Looking for someone who can cook and ingest Cajun imitations of food and wants to sleep on a bed of sawdust, is a tall order.
I believe the nearest he has ever got was the mechanical bull at a honky tonk.


----------



## patron

well he is a changed man then

following the bull
can put a big hurt
on a guy

i'm still looking for someone 
that just wants to sit on the deck
and look good (at the view)


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for all the (im)moral support. Mom is sleeping comfortably.
Looks like I won't get my inheritance for a while longer. A good thing I think! However, I will have to return to work sooner rather than later.

Did y'all know that people on mega doses of pain meds can be made to sign almost anything???

Stumpy,
Some people just don't like seeing others enjoying themselves. I feel sorry for them!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You need to invest in a mirror David.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have advice for Eddie finding a mate.
Stop looking.
I looked for love for years, in all the wrong places.
After I went through a horribly failed marriage, I stopped looking.
I gave up on women and decided to just raise my son from that marriage on my own.
When I stopped looking, I found Lisa.
She is my soul mate.
We have been through good times, and some very bad times.
She still lights up my world to this day, simply by walking into the room.

Another word of advice.
Lisa and I, unlike most people who have been married a long time, have never even as much as had an argument. I'm not saying we agree on everything. Actually, we're polar opposites on a lot of stuff. We just recognize our individuality and love each other anyway. 
The secret there, in my opinion, is simple. 
Above love, attraction, and all that mess, there is the most important thing in a relationship.
She is my best friend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now that I posted all the mushy stuff,
She is married to me as well, 
So we also know that Lisa must, by default, be crazy as a damn loon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Looks like your getting "Time Off" for bad behavior. Enjoy it!!! Looking forward to more of your incoherent ramblings.

To all the "Stumby Zone Newbies": *WELCOME*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I think we shopped at the same store. 
sometimes it's hard to conceive why Sandra puts up with me? I MUST be that GOOD.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood love to hangout with the nightshift, but it's always going on into the weee hours of the morning. I need my beauty sleep & hence, can not afford to stay up that late!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

well said william
i applaud you all
that hold your family's and partners close
especially in this today's world

where much is instant
and just as quick discarded

i don't have many answers
so i will just sit here
and eat more chocolate ice cream


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Go ahead DIY get some rest, you should sleep good tonight. Mom will be hungry in the morning.

Looks like the night shift will have to form a posse and go out looking for Eddie.


----------



## patron

maybe hes at his buds house working
on the sofa again


----------



## patron

well boys
it's time for my 11:18 nap
i worked today off and on
so i wouldn't miss sleeping thru tonight

don't worry about turning off the lights

eddie know his way around in the dark
especially when he comes in tight

night all


----------



## HamS

Good morning gents,

While we are bragging on our wives…. I am convinced that the Good Lord puts people together if we pay attention. While I have been married to Miss Julie for thirty one years, unlike William, I can't say we have never argued, but both of us realize how much we need each other.

Stumpy Nubs marraige counselling center is now closed.

After earning my daily bread today I need to move my DSL connection so I can finish the wall work in the new utility closet. The trickiest part of this remodelling job is moving all the electric stuff that has to be moved.

May your day be profitable and happy and as pain free as possible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, It seems that the dust has settled a bit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ham and Marty,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went nite fishing caught a lot of fish, man its been busy here ,what a bunch of misfits hate i missed it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex and David *im still looking for my mate,they keep say something about by the hour not sure what theu are talking about


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* thats is the best new ive heard in a while, thank God , know thats a load off of you tell you mom we love her and her son too, many times you guys have lifted my sprite up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* you are right, its a hard thing for me as im a loner by nature.even thou i shoot the bres with you guys because yall make it ok to be crazy  i dont really say a lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* hang in there my friend its just a thing as they use to say during Vietnam.i went ahead and joined one of the lenching crowds but tried to get them to wait till you finished you drill press table* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff got to u tube that sounds like it was awlsome


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* if David pushes down and i push over we can put Texas in the Gulf or mexico


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*TrBlu* you may be on to something there.he could promise free wood in every pot .and every man is a king it worked Louisiana but i think somebody shoot that govonor


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Steve - Wasilla, Alaska* watch these guys their med may ware off


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well it looks like i got caught up on this young and restless soap going to get a sauage ,egg and chess bisquit


----------



## patron

morning all

coffee
then more

glad you got to take some time off eddie
('course off is a relative term here)
or maybe out is a good way to put it
fish huh
any brand in particular


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, fell more relaxed now that Eddie has surfaced, now we need to find out where Bags has got to.
We are all thrilled with Randy's good news, give your mom our best,
Sausage biscuits this morning and lashings of great coffee. My grand daughter is spending the day with me as school is finished, she was going to the hospital with me today, but my appointment got moved to Friday, so she will come with me there too. Nice to have a 14 year old around, so I'll get to the shop today and show her around.
Ham, great words, we are very lucky.
Marty, I await your insults,and ready to respond.
Hope your day is good William - it's mind over matter, hope the pain has a day off.
Good morning to everyone including those newbies who have graced our little band of buggers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning to all self promoting misfits,
The coffee pot is now empty. I almost feel wide awake.

Rex,
Enjoy your time in the shop bonding with your granddaughter. What kinda glue works for GDs, TBII, TBIII or perhaps "Hide Glue"???

Why are hospitals always so cold? I prefer my nurses without sweaters!!! Time to go to the hospital and watch mom self medicate. I hope to check in later.

I want my "Blue Collar Wood Working" TV!!! No pressure Stumpy, but there is going to be an increased interest in your next show!!!

I hope everyone has a safe, pain free, enjoyable & productive day….................


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They keep the temperature down for a good reason DIY.
So the nurses DO have to wear sweaters, and long ones.
If they did not then it would be mandantory for all the good looking nurses to wear warning labels across their butts.
WARNING, while staring at this nurse's butt, remember that you better be one smooth talker, because if you have an erection that lasts more than four hours, consult your doctor, as this could result in a serious condition requiring immediate medical attention.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I thought they kept the temperature down to showcase nipples.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That side comes with a different warning label that is inappropriate for this site Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew someone wood come up with a reasonable answer!

TTFN….............


----------



## renners

Illegitimi non carborundum

that's Latin y'know


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

renners

Honni soit qui mal y pense - Francais

QED ( quod erat demonstrandum) - Latin

Wally - Cockney


----------



## DS

It's official… I stumped for Stumpy.
Keep up the fine work Jim-bob!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, while I can admit that there are males out there that get a thrill when seeing a formidable backside, I'm old school and erect nipples take the guesswork out of it, otherwise I would no t know which way to turn.


----------



## AKSteve

Sorry gone so long, just now getting up, it's 7:15 here, I am usually up at 4 am to go to work, but spent some quality time with my Sweetie a cute little Red Head  first serious girl I have dated in years. I tore thru that bottle of Scotch last night, whew going to be slow start today.

Eddie I think these boys enjoy those Meds! LOL people responding to this in the wee hours of the morning, Why did I ever push that Watch button! HA, I woke this morning to find my inbox almost full. I hope you crazies have an awesome day today, I know I will as soon as I can rid of this hang over. I am going to ride My Harley into town today, it is awesome outside, I didn't even have to wear a jacket yesterday! I think it got up in the high sixties.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

AK, wow what a prize haul, a redhead. Better lay off the scotch so you can keep up with her.
Be careful on the suicycle and have a great day -, and wipe that smile off your face.


----------



## DS

Yah, Steve, that watch button can really fill up the email inbox. I had to modify my email settings as to not go insane from this thread.


----------



## DamnYankee

*DS* Not go insane on this thread? Who let you in? You were supposed to be already insane when you became a regular Stumpy Stumper!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* im not insane or taking drugs ,did you see the pink raccoon on my drill press,wheres my cap to my glue bottle.he was cute raccoon.ok who set that bottle of scotch on the table saw.


----------



## patron

ah the wayward son returns

glad you made it

so after fishing
i guess you like to drink scotch
with your raccoon friend

mighty fine idea


----------



## DS

DY - Shhh! I'm in denial about my sanity.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*david* lol ,hes the only fried i got other than my dog, dont really drink scotch,think the ******************** dose,
we cought a bunch of brim,and cat fish,fresh fish and frys are hard to beat ,whats good is it didnt cost a arm and leg


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* We still luv you insane self thou .I think sanity is way over rated


----------



## patron

nice way to center again
when things get to be to much

you picked a good time too
yesterday was a real tense day here

what with all the bashing going on

been working on some box projects
but my surface sander died
it is my main tool for those mixed inlays

so i been working the old way
elbow grease


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* theres another biker guy named Steve around here from Alaska you being in Mississippi you two could ride to see each other now that would be a looooong road trip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* hate to hear that ,they save a lot of sanding,it took a while to catch up on all those post ,mobs after stumpy stumpy, a few new guys seemed to fit right in here with us nut cases . i told one of those nubby rubbers that we should hang him at sunset but let wait for the next show .LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt really understand all the fuss ,just stupid s#@$,heres a shot of the fishing spot we were at called hogpen bayou seems alot of people hunt hog in this area too


----------



## patron

they could meet somewhere around yellowstone

there's a 7-11 there where they can have a beer

here is a teaser for that box i'm working on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David* looks to be another one of your beauties,you going to be able to get your sander fixed


----------



## patron

nice place there eddie
looks real relaxing

i just don't understand 
why you have to pay by the hour though
seems the women there would be happy 
just to find a guy
(don't look at me rex started it)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## patron

got some mail out to topamax with pictures and all

he is my go to electrician
he is busy now working 
but will look the diagrams and pics over 
and see what we can do

i tried calling grizzly
but my phone won't do long distance right now
even the 800 numbers
(probably need to pay the bill)


----------



## AKSteve

Very Nice box! David, I'll meet in Yellowstone but bring that bottle of Scotch would ya !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *hope you can get it going again that hand sanding is time consuming,my friend has one of those government issued phones 250 min a month free with phone,now you can buy the same plan for 29.00 $ a month unlimited ,text,web,talk time im going to change over to it .have a streight talk now, but then you been way out where your at you may not get a signal for one


----------



## patron

thank steve
you are looking for superdav721 (dave)
he's the biker here (amongst others)

i mostly just walk
to the bathroom


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - cool fishing hole…...but your comment to Dave a ways back reminds me of an old cheech and chong bit…..."Dave's not here".......I think he signed off for awhile…......probably cause of of all the bs going on out there…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Steve, thats Dave aka *superdav721* hes a bike guy too ,love those bikes hes a great guy.we just always pick athim about him smiling and getting bugs on his teeth


----------



## patron

when i was building here
a friend gave me a prepaid one

i had to stand on the roof to use it
but sitting up there in the hot sun
waiting for a call all day 
was no fun
so i gave it back

the lady that was here recently
got her's to work 
over on the edge of the deck
so more towers here now maybe
or better phones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol that dose sound like it* Jeff * good to hear from you my friend sounds like it was a great concert. should have taken some pic of the fish but we have arule who ever catches the least amount of fish has to clean them and i have goten real good at cleaning them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I should thank those two guys for their threads. They are sure doing a great job at promoting us over here! We've gained a couple new guys in the group, and the facebook, twitter, Youtube and LJ friend requests are pouring in!

I wonder if they meant to cause that…

Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone! Now… as you were…


----------



## DIYaholic

I was sleeping, it's tiring watching hospital patients sleeping.

Good news, mom gets her chest tube removed today & goes home tomorrow. Then I travel back to Vermont. My sister is an oncology nurse & will stay with her for a week, then my brother & second sister take over.

TTFN…......


----------



## StumpyNubs

Save the chest tube for me. I have a collection.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhhh, I'm huntin' wabbit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* If fishing cost an arm and a leg, then you need to find a different hobby. Now woodworking is a different matter. You take a table saw for example, It could cost you an arm. But I'm not sure why anybody would put there leg up there…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to Wednesday *Steve*. I see you don't scare easy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This has actually been a pretty easy work week so far. I've gotten home at a decent hour all week. I could get spoiled if this keeps up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love my job…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that pretty color green,see why you like those convertibles.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* that was part of their plan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a preacher moved into a small town, after he was all moved in he heard a knock on the door, he opened it to see an old woman with a cake, she said " I just want to welcome you to our town and to tell you , whatever you do, whatch out for cooter green". The preacher said o.k. and shut the door.

Then next morning the preacher went to the grocery store and when he was getting checked out the cashier asked if he was the new preacher, he said yes, and she also warned him to watch out for cooter green. And on his way home he was confronted by another man, that wanted to warn him about cooter green.

the next morning was sunday and the preacher opened the church, all the time wondering what he should do about this cooter green, he did'nt even know if it was a man or woman.

Later that morning everyone in church everyone was singing hyms and the preacher was upfront with the head deacon, and in walked a beautiful woman with the shortest white mini skirt he had ever seen, she walked to the front of the church and sat on the very front row, and sat down. She was giving the preacher a very serious look and the preacher became very flustered, he leaned over and asked the head deacon, "is that cooter green?", and the head deacon looked at the woman and looked back at the preacher and said " no it is just the way the light is shining on it".


----------



## patron

and that is why spotlight hunting
is so popular


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was at the store late the other night and I was really tired…I may even have been the last customer before the place closed. The very cute girl at the register said "Strip Down, Facing Me"

It didn't dawn on me that she was talking about the swiping of my Debit Card.

The Good news is, Bail is not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be…..


----------



## HamS

I suppose I should comment on Eddie's joike bt I shall resist the temptation. I will not warn you of the consequences of messing with green cooters not sir, not I. Tis a long near mid summers eve and time to retire for the evening. Will see you gents in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you "strip down" for your incarceration pat down??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I loved every minute of it. They accidentally took me to an all women prison…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Well I haven't gotten to do any woodworking but I did bring all of my plane irons and chisels to sharpen. By the time I get home I should not only be able to shave with them but actually split hairs.

Stumpy - the increased attentin/traffic on your website is OBVIOUSLY due to me driving from NC through SC, GA, AL and all over the panhandle of FL with my stumpynubs.com window decal ultimately placed yielding enormous URL business.


----------



## boxcarmarty

JoeyG is putting together a contest…...

http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/30380


----------



## DamnYankee

Wish I was able to participate in it….wont be near my shop for awhile


----------



## DIYaholic

My visit to Long Island is coming to an end. I will travel back to Vermont tomorrow. Then it's back to the real world & work. Not that this was by any means a vacation, but time off from work is never long enough!!!

While here on the "Island", I've been able to watch a couple of my Mets games on tv. That was a treat (except they lost tonight & last night) as I only see a few Mets games (either on FOX or ESPN) in Vermont.

We did "pre-assign" some of our (my siblings) future inheritance, but it will not be returning with me to Vermont (YET).


----------



## dakremer

Hey guys. Just commenting so I can get to the end to see whats going on…


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey dakremer.
It's a slow night, I think everyone is recouperating from the "Queen's Diamond Jubilee"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of a slow night…...

Where is the night shift???

William,
Where you be at??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz…........zzzzzzz…..FFFFFFFFF…...zzzzzzzzzzzzz etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a night. As I rarely have anything interesting to say, I wood rather not talk to myself (unlike some people around here)!!! Lol.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Roll over, your farts are being muffled!!!


----------



## WasabiJoe

Can't wait to build that drill press table with you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy good nite i dont talk to my self. do i no i dont hay eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite shifts here


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see you Eddie.

RE: talking to ones self; What makes you think that I was refering to you? (I was, but how did you know?)

I will be signing off soon, bit I can chat.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I can't stay up much longer, had a rough night on the posse trying to find Eddie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,

*"Little Blue Pills"*

I'm not sure if you should be commended or shot, for finding Eddie???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Randy, it is a purely charitable thing. Eddie is well past his sell by date and gets very confused and is incontinent most of the time. He is also apt to seek our small river bed creatures and suck their heads for a brain transfusion, and strangely, it usually works.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You're safe! I just realized, that LOONS are out of season!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We are also trying to fix Eddie up with a nice lady who is not very particular. The last one we found for him didn't work out, she said she had lived in the North and South, but found out that she mean't she was bi-ploar.


----------



## DIYaholic

From what I can gather, she can't charge by the hour. All we need to do is work out a one year contract with a signing bonus!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Frankly, I suspect that even if we do find a Lady to Eddie, she will want to buy herself out of the contract and give back the signing bonus with interest. Maybe Stumpy might be interested in that as a source of business income.?
I actually think the best attraction for here would be the night fishing expeditions with Eddie to find his stash of Mason jars and numb her brain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps the prerequisite wood be to NOT have a brain.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Must also comment on Stumpy's business acumen, it took a serious business professional to offer "I Hate Stumpy" pins and badges. Pure genius, make money off those that don't like you. Also selling them under the business name of the LJ Puritan League was outstanding.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

NO DIY, definitely not and Irish lady


----------



## DIYaholic

It's not nice to pick on Eddie, without him present.

Then again…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyone notice that Marty has a fiery redhead in tow.?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, Eddie is never really present when he IS here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry guys had to leave for a moment. fumes of poly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im hear , but i know im in good company


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OH Hi Eddie, catch any good Mason Jars tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

That being the case (brainless & not Irish), we need to employ the services of a zombie….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody seen my cap to my glue


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So Eddie the lady's name is Polly?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got one hooked


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no polyethylene.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They call 'em nighthoods Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did know a polly once


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Eddie ain't dumb enough to "fish" for mason jars….

One must "trap" mason jars.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but they stay cool about five fet down,


----------



## DIYaholic

Was Polly kept in a cage or a rubber room???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy its good to see up and about, Rex where is the queens king


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No DIY, Polly put the Kettle on, but it did not suit her.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she was a cracker , but was a good one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

poly was a good girl . just was a little cracked


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WOW Randy, does Eddie have a separate rubber room? Now that's planning. How many does it hold?


----------



## DIYaholic

I was VERY disappointed with the nurses at the hospital. The hot nurses were all assigned to other patients. Also, I couldn't corner them, as the building was round!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have also run into that problem too Randy when I have searched all four corners of the globe and found NONE.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its got padded walls too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really need a good woman that dont mind saw dust,one that will love me for what i aint


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie: No Comment


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Did you say "Paddled" or padded???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there yall go leaving me here alone again .talking to myself .thats ok stumpy said i was ok, marty said i was ok in a way but that i didnt weight much.some people really do like me some where


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

paddled lots of water here,we go skinny dipping a lot ,just now days aint much skinney


----------



## DIYaholic

You are clearly NOT hallucinating, as Rex & I ARE here!!!! I need some of what you're smokin'!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to find me a good woman one day ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well gentlemen, I really do have to take my meds and get some sleep.
I had a good day with my grand daughter and a lot of fun here, - a good day.
Thank you all, my willing victims for my insults and roasts, ya'll are wonderful buddies.

Now Eddie, drink you warm milk and contact David if you need anything through the night, he'll be just outside on the porch guarding NM.
Marty, give you mom our best.

Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been fun, but I do need to retire for the night. Not that I will be "usefull" tomorrow, but with NO sleep I will certainly be "useless"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

latter guys luv yall see u tomorrow


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Eddie, Rex & Irene!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David will be up in a while he never sleep very long at a time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

IRENE I KNEW YOU PICKED UP ONE OF THOSE NURSES


----------



## patron

i met a redhead in california 
in my youth
after no play for months

we went to my place
and got to know each other

such a beautiful lively girl

we talked later and finally got some sleep

years later i was walking down the street
when she was walking towards me
when she saw me she ran into my arms
and hugged me
she was just beaming 
and thanked me for changing her life

i asked her what she meant

remember after our love
we started talking about life and creation

well that wakened me to my real purpose

i am a nun now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*REX AND RANDY* yall aint right insult me all nite make fun of my loneleness and then go go bed .hell at least when marty makes fun of me he dont leave me gives me a chance to come back*  *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David you luck as bad as mine


----------



## patron

you were right eddie
i laid down for a bit
but couldn't sleep
so i'm up drinking coffee now
in this new upside down world
it will put me to sleep 
in a couple of hours


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finnaly got my bench ready to post just got to get it wrote up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got that button off center some how but im going to let it ride give it come careter.


----------



## patron

that's what i been wondering
did you get that sprayer

your pics just popped up
that looks great 
realy well done

i'm still curious about all those spreaders 
around the bottom
been thinking it opens up down there 
for storage


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea it a boot storage bench,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wish i would have put you star burst on the back too next one i will do that it would look a lot better


----------



## patron

great storage 
how many boots does your daughter wear anyway


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sprayer want be here till the 12 went a head and used some wipe on poly will come back and spray some spar urathine over . can you spray it over that wipe on poly?


----------



## patron

are you working on the post now

i been cruising thru the silent projects
like to help some of these guys out some
lots of them get allot of views
but nobody comments

got to hurt sometimes
so i go there and bring them to the pulse 
hoping others will pick up on them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

her kids will have that thing full of no telling what .


----------



## patron

poly is poly 
just scuff it first
and wipe down good
don't want grains of dust 
under the spray


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea itll be little while got to do some writing


----------



## patron

well i wiped the slate in silent projects

the turn over here at night is at a crawl
i guess most just cruise around 
but don't rally comment to much

some times there are only about 6 or 7 on


----------



## JGM0658

I have nothing to say, but I figure I post something just to keep this thread on top and annoy some people….hahahaha…..


----------



## patron

i get into a writing mode 
when i do that
just compliment their work 
even some (like pens)
that i don't have the foggiest how to make

but we all need some love 
from time to time


----------



## patron

well you could just show the pictures 
and say
"this is a bench i made" 
like some do

then you have to keep answering questions 
and comments as they pop up

that gives you the view count
and comments
to get to the top three


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

encouragement is always a good thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* could you go back and post that link on the comment part i couldnt find it on this thread so much has been said i think it was 200 r 300 post back


----------



## patron

been looking eddie
i remember it 
just can't find it anywhere
must have just put it in a comment 
to some blog


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *JGM0658* welcome to a state of the confusion we dont really have anything to say either you,ll fit right in and we annoy each other any ways


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill go back and keep looking too must of been a week r so i think


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/436687
this is it David can i add this to it in a edit


----------



## patron

go right ahead eddie
i can do it too
i still have 16 minuets on the first comment
but it will be before you even ask for it

you can add it in there still
so its not to far down the page


----------



## patron

or you can add it to the top header at anytime 
in your project description

edit here

i see you got it in right 
i looked all over page by page here
(238 of them in total)
i did maybe 25 and didn't find it
glad you did


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was way back there. been a lot of water under the bridge sense that was posted


----------



## patron

i ggogled the mississippi river yesterday
when you were talking about steve and dave meeting somewhere between them
and found out that it is the biggest river in NA
but the missouri is the longest

i never knew that


----------



## HamS

Good morning and another day has rolled arond. I was not ready this morning when Miss J woke me. I want to stay abed!

Yesterday I got almost all the wall paper off the wall and a mental picture of where all the wires are in the wall. That will be usefull when I move the outlets arond. There are two outlets that are shin high that will be moved to between the counter top and the wall cabinets.

Need to make another pot this morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ham and marty and u early birds have a safe ,day today coffees good and hot .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i always though the mississippi was too. you know that may be the reason the am track is split up one on one side of the river and the other half on the other .dont think you can take one that crosses the mississippi


----------



## patron

mississippi river - 2,530 m
missouri river - 3,870 m

amtrak only crosses in chicago
and louisiana
http://www.mapmash.in/amtrakmap.html


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, patron, eddie…..


----------



## patron

morning ham and marty
we'll give you some time to coffee up first

eddie
what happened to the link you posted to your project

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67054

it was edited in

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/436687

but now it is gone

did you change things again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see it dose cross .i wish it would cross it a few more time .like where im at u got to go 100 r 2 in any direction to hit a station longview is where im boarding when i set out .but its still cheaper than driving


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i thought you put it up so i took it down lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill go back and put it up sorry,i see you got it sorry David it probable time for me to go check my eye lids for some cracks


----------



## patron

i just re-posted it there

got to watch these guys
they are both cracked lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go guys been fun


----------



## patron

have a good day marty

i think my time is up too
got stuff to do here tomorrow

see you later on


----------



## TrBlu

What happened to Stumpy?

> Did he join the "Anti-Stumpy" movement and decide not to post the new video in protest???

> Did he just post the "Drill Impress Table" title just to tease us and antagonize the "Anti-Stumpers"???

> Did he have too many cold ones (because he's earned it my friend) instead of editing the video???

> Did that Park Ranger finally catch him harvesting trees from the National Forrest???

> Is he just testing us to see how far this forum will go before someone asks these and other important questions like: *WHERE'S THE VIDEO???*

Inquiring minds want to know. The "Stumpies" are going through withdrawal. Stumpy's minions are growing restless for more Blue Collar Woodworking.

By the way, did you know that *Blue Collar Woodworking *is the greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood?

These and other important questions may be answered in the ongoing saga of *WHERE'S STUMPYNUBS!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,

The coffee pot is now half full (half empty, for the pessimists), but has had little effect on me. I think it's time to start the IV drip!!!

TrBlu,
Sounds like another episode of "As Stumpy's Stomach Turns". The daze of our lives, while we are young & restless is often the after effects of alcohol.

I want my *Blue Collar Woodworking* TV !!!

I have a 7 hour drive in front of me today. I just hope the rain stays away & traffic is light.

I hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all misfits and visitors to the padded room.
Drive Safe DIY, let us know how mom is doing.

The Stumpy saga continues with lots of questions left unanswered from the last episode; will he?, won't he?, how will he survive Guantanamo and the LJ Puritan League's fatwa? Will the feds relocate him and give him a new identity?. He may be among us now in another guise, all I know it can't be Eddie.
Oops, my IV just ran out of coffee, got to get a reload.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rained here last night, expecting more today. This is not going to be good news for William, hope he is able to handle it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys.
The is a 14 year old LJ member - "Woodworker_Collins" real name Adam, who lives in Ireland. He does not have much to work with in tools or a good workshop (just a garden shed), and the boy is passionate about woodworking and, in my opinion is improving in leaps and bounds, trying his hand at many things. If you can find it within you, please give this young guy a moment of your time and some encouragement. He has just posted some projects that are light years beyond previous postings. It's your good deed foe the day.


----------



## patron

morning again guys

here he is rex

homepage - http://lumberjocks.com/Woodworker_Collins

projects - http://lumberjocks.com/Woodworker_Collins/projects

blogs - http://lumberjocks.com/Woodworker_Collins/blog

the blogs has a great table saw he built himself
worth looking at


----------



## patron

just went to the LJ homepage
and saw that eddies bench is there at #12
(posted 7 hours ago)
but you have to look
as the picture is barely a dot there
(so you can't see it)

_
edit : 1/2 hour later - now the picture is back (?)
___

but here it is for you buds to enjoy

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67054

well done eddie !


----------



## patron

and on other fronts

MANCHESTER, Conn. (AP) - Manchester, Conn., police are investigating the theft of an American flag from a man in a chicken suit.

The Hartford Courant reports (http://cour.at/ML9gUJ ) that Eric Didio was waving the flag and dancing outside a newly renovated Boston Market restaurant Wednesday as part of his job, when a man jumped from a car, grabbed the flag and took off.

A customer who witnessed the theft called police.

The newspaper reports that the dispatcher had a hard time relaying the call to officers, breaking into laughter while trying to say "chicken suit."

Nathan Atwood, the restaurant's general manager, says he stood beside the 23-year-old Didio for the rest of his shift to provide security.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kind of a person wold steal a chickens flag ,dont know what the worlds coming to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all hope some of that rain makes its way here maybe cool things off a bit


----------



## patron

i have decided the chicken came first
unless the eggs are full of semen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i checked out adam smart kid hes going to be good starting out early like that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think chicken came first hard for two eggs to mate but then Rex came from some where


----------



## patron

probably talked his way out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he is very witty


----------



## patron

well i'm off to town
topamax has been helping me 
with my sander at night
and i need to get more fuses for it
so i'll be ready tonight again
fun to fix electrical guts
of some of these machines
over e-mails
(it runs on 220v main motor
and dc for the table motor)
lots of gizmos to check out

have a good one
check you all later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

latter David .


----------



## DamnYankee

As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a grave-side service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper's cemetery in the Ohio back-country.
As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost; and being a typical male I didn't stop for directions. I finally arriv…ed an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight.
There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch. I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late. I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn't know what else to do, so I started to play.
The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around.. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like I've never played before for this homeless man.
And as I played 'Amazing Grace,' the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished I packed up my bagpipes and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.
As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say "Sweet Mother of Jesus, I never seen nothin' like that before and I've been putting in septic tanks for over twenty years."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* you got me with that one, its nothing like that song on bagpipes,would make a glass eye cry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

#5 eddie. You're almost there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go out back now and dig for gold. I wanna buy one of those new wives ya'all been talkin' about…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont do it* Marty* thats why im broke its cheaper to keep em especially if you got a good one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i hope it get there but if it dont i will carry on most of mine i m just happy to build lots of mine dont get there anyways


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where is Dave and William and Rob they got bad weather over there across the mighty Mississippi river


----------



## TrBlu

Speaking of wives… The Mrs and I are celebrating 21 years tomorrow.

Didn't wany ya'll worrying if you don't see me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats* TrBlu a* good wife is a hard thing to find .truly a blessing to have a good one,21 years is a long time i can get that if i add all of mine together .


----------



## JL7

Good one Rob…......but I really doubt that woodworkers can bagpipe, can they?

Marty - I'm kinda with eddie on the cheaper to keep em…. argument. Relatively speaking of course…..

Eddie - I noticed I'm on your buddy list twice - I must be REALLY special. Didn't know you could 2x buddy someone!

Blu - happy anniversary - 21 years….WOW…good for you.

And eddie - congrats on the TOP 3!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Jeff* i must of hit it two times .you are special kinda have to be to hang here LOL


----------



## DS

Just think, *TruBlu*, if you'd been sentenced to first degree murder 21 years ago, you might be getting paroled tommorrow.
Just sayin'... :-D

Congratulations man!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

TrBlu; Do you have to celebrate too?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings Wood Molesters!!!
I have returned to Vermont, safe & as sound as I can be.

Eddie, Congrats, the bench looks great.

Tru, Congrats on 21 years to life!!!

My "Foodie Friends" are cooking dinner & it is now time to have some pre-dinner cocktails.

TTFN…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great to have you back home DIY. I guess your cocktail is shaken NOT stirred. enjoy your scrambled eggs and grits.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* did *Dave* get mad he knows we all pick on each other* *speaking of that wheres william


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's on vacation…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, if it has been wet in his area, you can bet he has been in a lot of pain. I wish there was something we could do to help, but I suppose being his friend is about all we can do at the moment, and just send our best wishes


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Box, tell us more about this little fox they tell us you have snared.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Isn't she cute???


----------



## DIYaholic

Unfortunately, mother is still incarcerated @ the hospital for another night. That'll cost the insurance company another few bucks.

The dinner bell is ringing…........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, I did not know you were into animals.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're all animals…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Speak for yourself sweatie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

even Tyrannosaurus rex is an animal


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, If you had of been around just a couple of years earlier. You would have been wiped out with them…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ain't that the truth.
several of us have been trying hard to get Eddie fixed up with a lady, but his requirements are so low and it's hard to find anyone who would stoop that low.
The last candidate was a disaster, they both got the hots for each other, but it took such a long time to take the tools and projects off Eddies bed, that, by the time they completed the removal, the urge was long gone. The lady even complained to the agency that she was picking sawdust out of her knickers for several days afterwards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

But seriously Rex, you can't die until the government finds a safe place to bury your liver.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, if the government is in charge of that, I may live to be 200


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie broke up with his last girlfriend because she wasn't his type… inflatable.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, Box, that must have been a big let down for Eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

200 years is good Rex. You have a very noble purpose in life - to serve as a warning to others…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gotta know Box; As an outsider, what do you think of the human race?


----------



## boxcarmarty

But we all love ya around here Rex. You have the face of a Saint….. Bernard.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

.......and a tongue like the Devil


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you two are a mess . i let her down real slow i was seeing another, i can let her out of the closet now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've watched you for quit some time now Rex and I have a new invention I would like you to try out. It's a smoke detector with a snooze alarm.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

must of went out and come back


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie is getting excited. He's double posting…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Eddie, I imagined she blew her cork and took off like a jet plane.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You put the FUN in dysFUNctional.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Basically Eddie is looking for a woman willing to live in a sawdust factory located on a gator farm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gator would be nice but too muck like the 2nd one i had


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex has been described as open-minded… which is better than saying empty-headed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i do need to remarry i done went thur 3 microovens and two crok pots


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, and you put the *enter* in dys*enter*y


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex is just doing something down thoses port


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie's not the most refined guy. I was at his house last week and asked him where the bathroom was. He said, "Pick a corner."


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie's so unlucky, if he ever found the blue bird of happiness, it would mistake him for a statue.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but not the corrner on the left i have some maple there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ever taken a good look at Box:

His eyes are like pools .............cess pools
His ears are like flowers …..........cauliflowers
His teeth sparkle like the stars…........they come out at night.

Every time he sits on the pot, he thinks he is melting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie is pretty frugal. When he wanted to save money redecorating his house, he walked around naked for a few days, and his neighbours all chipped in for new curtains.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, We wanted to immortalize you by having your likeness made into a bronze statue, but it's too expensive. So we have another gift that will give you the bronze look - a tube of suntan lotion.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, all I can say is Never go drinking with Eddie. The last time I went he gave me a Mason Jar of something which had a bug in it, and when I told him about it he said it was a protein drink.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, It was rumored that your mother once had an abortion, and now, as we can see, it's true.


----------



## Kentuk55

SuperD….......do not use your handplane on your motorcycle plz…...... and thnk u


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not quite trues Box, although at childbirth they did throw the wrong piece away.


----------



## DamnYankee

I keep expecting a "your momma" joke


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're really not that ugly Rex. Personally I think you're pretty as a picture. I guess that explains why everyone wants to hang you.


----------



## patron

the saddest thing for poor eddie
is he has us to talk to


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, was that the Kentucky Wonder that just flashed by?


----------



## DamnYankee

And while I typed that in one showed up, You can count on Box!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see the night crew is coming in. It must be my bedtime…..

Night All…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My dad was in the army when I was born (in WW2) and when he got leave to come and see me, his captain told him he'd be going home to see what they were fighting for. I often wondered when I first saw my dad why he was banging his head into a wall.
Anyway, I did throw up on his parade uniform jacket and shi* all over his neatly creased uniform pants.


----------



## patron

night marty
tgif tomorrow 
hope you get the weekend off


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Randy …....good show tonight.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite marty


----------



## DamnYankee

Its official I am a Stumpy thread addict. When I travel I have my cell phone (a smart phone), a Inclement and s laptop. Before I left the office I checked this thread. Got back to my room and turned on laptop, browser open to this thread. Went to call home and browser on phone open to this thread. Got on Kindle and browser on it was open to this thread!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to say folks that I have to get an early night, as the hospital changed my schedule from Wednesday to Friday, so it's early to rise in the morning and I'll be gone all day. The good part is that my grand daughter is coming with me, so that should be some fun. I'll be back very late tomorrow because they have additionally scheduled a minor surgery to insert a new hormone capsule in my arm, so I may be back online Saturday.

It's been great fun, so glad we can throw insults at each other as fun, makes you feel good.

Everyone have a great day tomorrow, give some thought to William and Bags who are obviously "not up to it".
above all else be happy and SAFE.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Big kiss to Marty…... you did well tonight bro


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite *Rex* yall are in my prayers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, *IT'S FRIDAY*


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Lord, be with Rex today!

Been making progress ont he various jobs around. I am finding it harder to wake up early and cheerful. One or the other, but not both recently.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, By the time my eyes are open enough to read a thread, It's time to leave for work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and moon pie, the breakfast of woodworkers from all around the world…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.
I have aquired another scroll saw. 
I was not planning on another, but it was a deal I couldn't pass up.
I'm still researching it, but here is what I've come up with so far.
It's a 24" Craftsman. I did find out that these were built for Sears by Walker Turner back in the forties and early fifties. 
Everything seems to be in perfect running order. I will know more for sure when I get it cleaned up and a motor on it. 
This is the first scroll saw I've ever had with a gearbox on it. It says on it to use only SAE 50 oil. I found that at NAPA.
Also, it uses 6 3/8" blades instead of the now standard 5". So I had to go to Hayden's Hardware for coping saw blades. 
I plan to tear into it when I feel up to it and restore it to new condition. It's a nice saw and I really like it. Ya'll know I like old stuff though.

That's all for now.
Just thought I'd like to let ya'll know what I'm working on now.
I will post a blog with photos when I'm further into the job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and thank you Rex for posting abouit Woodworker Collins. 
I didn't feel up to doing much yesterday besides lurking.
After going to see some of that kid's work though, I had to muster up the energy to post on one of his projects. I chose his table saw project.
I admire the kid for doing as much as he has at his age.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Whew Nubbers you lay out for a few days working an outage and it takes you a week to catch up.I finally got a day off but they are going to be few and far between for the next two months.Shop is on hold again


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all. Just a few words before I go on my magical medical tour.
Thanks for looking on Woodworker Collins stuff, William and others and commenting.
If you see the first project he posted, and see how he has persevered with practically no tools and in a tiny garden shed, you will see that this young kid is very determined to overcome difficulties. What a spirit, and one to nurture. The lad will get a great boost from a few words of praise and encouragement, so if you are in the mind for it, then please give him the backing he needs. I think a kid like this has a lot more "get up and go" than most of us have now.

I'll give your regards to the nurses today, but I won't collect phone numbers for you, I'm keeping them. I'll be on the lookout all day for a lady for Eddie, likely to be pushing a grocery cart around with her worldly goods in.

You all have a safe and happy day.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

The bedroom extension is on hold to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

REX Keeping you in my prayers my friend, a nurse with a buggy will work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russel* that room look like my bank account,nice but empty


----------



## DS

*Russel*, I thought MY honey-do list was long.
Hope you get back on track soon man. Looks good so far.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres 12000 pices of wood


----------



## DS

missed it by that much


----------



## albuilder

Wow I thought I was reading about a drill press table. I'am glad this is first and last post on this forum.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

albuilder….....as are we.


----------



## JL7

Rex - you survived the doc…..we know that because no one can produce the smart &ss comments that you are so gifted at….....and my hats off to Marty last night for keeping up pretty well!

Hope all is well out there in stumpy land…...


----------



## DamnYankee

What Rex said


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i know at least one of those nurses had to be single. you can build me up .you dont have to tell them im a ******************** ass r anything


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*jef*f whatup up there is it summer there yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* albuilder said he had the last post ,dang


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's coming…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Almost here…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your life will never be the same…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i need a change some times 
let her rip


----------



## TrBlu

Stumpy: You're not teasing us again. Are you?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm uploading it but it's taking FOREVER!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Youtube must be having issues tonight!


----------



## TrBlu

Youtube dropped me while I was watching a video earlier. They may be having some traffic issues.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, YouTube may have been victim to a tubulation.?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its those anti nuber **


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Rex* how did the doc visit go


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, yep, I'm back, but a bit weary, all went well. Thanks for the entertainment comments, Box was good and it was another fine mess he got me into.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come to Stumpy Land, entertainment capitol of LJ's worldwide.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are good thats why i try to back out you, Marty DYI and William are to much you guys are quick witted and then you throw Stumpy in there it a real mess


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Think you are important, a master craftsman, good looking, have a happy marriage, have a good job, a family that loves you? Etc. Well we can change all that on the Stumpy Nubs Thread. A few posts on this site will get rid of all your inhibitions and just about everything you have held dear, and besides, you'll look just great in a straight-jacket. Eddie even goes fishing with his on?


----------



## patron




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My 2 appointments went pretty well Eddie. The docs finding on the tests were pretty good except for me to try to get more fluid into me to flush the kidneys more, all the other readings were in line and my PSA dropped for 2.6 to 2.4 …...good.
They ordered a 1 liter of fluids to accompany my steroids and chemo infusions, and after the 2 hour+ sessions, the first place I headed for was the restroom. I did happen to mention you Eddie to one of the more mature nurses, but she dropped the bed pan and ran off, and we never saw her again…...Sorry.
The last appointment was for outpatient surgery where they removed the old hormone capsule and put in a new one in my arm.
My grand daughter had a good day and the nurses were so nice to her. It was a long day, 12 hours start to finish and now I'm shagged out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For all who may be interested, here is what I've been working on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad to see you out and about Rex.
I worry about you when you go for those appointments.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like a tiring day Rex.long as things are going the right way it will soon be behind you i know not soon enought


----------



## JL7

Eddie - yes - miserable hot sticky weather has bestowed us here - did you you send it north?

Rex - I thought I was an important master craftsman (not so much good looking) and divorced - BUT a good job and a family that loves me…....until I posted on stumpy land. I just placed the call for padded walls R US…thank guys

Hang in there Rex - mind over matter….or?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I feel it is some sort of gift some have to make others' laugh. Everyone has one or more great gift that they can share with the world, there is not a person alive that does not have gifts. They work as balances. I may be jester, but on the other hand I am a god awful woodworker and can laugh at my shortcomings.
If you look around at the guys who regularly post here, I bet you see them in a lot of different guises making up a whole world of great and interesting people who you can be proud to call "your buddies"


----------



## JL7

Cool saw William - saw your post earlier about a gearbox and built by walker turner - that should be good for another 100 years or so….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, just jumped over to you project, looking real god, a lot of work gone into that. Will post on the project later.
Today's steroids are good for 2 days, so by Monday I will be a stick of celery … just the way it goes. Yes I'm always a bit apprehensive when going for these appointments, but let's face it, the hospital staff must get in panic horror mode. 
Glad the weather was kind to you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OH so true David


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it a good bunch here Rex you are right about the balance and we all have some kind of gift .we have a lot of wood workers you are in the mix ive seen your builds. we are from all over the place.its like the song of pink floyd we,er all another brick in the wall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thats is a true saying , have you found a motor for you sander yet,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have a 1/2 horse here if it will work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks ya'll.
I'm off to bed.
The weather hasn't been as kind to me as I'd have liked, or as kind as I may make it look.
We haven't gotten rain directly in my area.
The last few days the pressure has been up though because the storms have come close.
That makes for more pain than usual.
However, although you never get completely used to the pain,
I do get to a point at times that, screw it, if I'm able to walk to that shop, I'm gonna do something.

Someone keep Rex up late as hell and mess with his head.
Good night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It sure has been a long day for me and I have got to get as much time out of the next 2 days as I can, so I'm off to pop some night pills and try to switch my head of and get some sleep.
Call the night shift to duty, load the coffee pots for morning action, go to bed and dream of the day (must be a long dream) of when stumpy will actually post his video …....Don't wait up!

Good night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite rex


----------



## boxcarmarty

TGIS, Yep another working Saturday…..

*William,* I may have some blades to fit that saw. I'll try to check later…..

The rest of you carry on. And quit disturbing the neighbors…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

The great kitchen Right Face is going along well. I have the framing in place for one of the walls and am starting to get the wiring in place. The two young gentlemen have been very helpful which is a pleasant surprise. Maybe they are realizing that it is time they grew up and they might as well practice behaving for the easiest boss they will ever have.

Today I hope to get the framing in place for the broom closet and maybe the wiring roughed in. I plan to do most of the ladder work early while my legs are fresh.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I let the video sit all night and it still didn't upload. But this morning it seems to be working better. So hopefully it will be up shortly.

Great job on that scroll saw restoration, *William*!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy it must still be loading it show the title but still unavailable


----------



## patron

morning all

jim i went to the table post
and as eddie says
video not working
__
edit : video working now
looks good

http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/30420

__

eddie
i sent a mail to dayton motors
but as it was friday
no return
maybe on monday

thanks for the offer
here is the dedicated motor the tool uses
it is 4 1/2" l x 2 1/2" d
and has a gearbox on the end 
to change the torque ratio to 98:1


----------



## StumpyNubs

HERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I posted on the blog entry for the drill press table, but I wanted to be SURE Stumpy seen it, I want the plans for the drill press table, and I want it now.
Seriously, I already knew I wanted the plans for the drill press table based on the drawing Stumpy posted a while back. I started to design my own version about a week ago but decided to wait on Stumpy's design to come out just so I could use his instead.
So now the video is out, I need to know when I can get the plans. They are not on the Stumpy Store Etsy site yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work is done, Nap is over, Nobody around to chat with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you know what it's like to spend the day driving back and forth past a tool auction, seeing all of these people bidding on tools that could fill a quad axle dump truck? Knowing all you can do is holler a bid number every time you drive by and weep as you go on down the road…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some of their dreams came true,
some just passed away
And some of them stayed behind
inside the Sad Cafe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll go to the shop now and make splinters so I can stick them in my fingers…..


----------



## HamS

We were cleaning out an old tool box I had in the barn but outside the shop and low and behold there was a complete Stanley transitional plane in it. I was shocked because I only thought I had gotten one. This was a box I bought at an auction probably more than 15 years ago bid on the '"old tool box" and got it for one dollar. I thought there was only the one plane in it that is going to an unnamed LJ buddy as soon as I can get it packed up. The one I knew about was missing the cap and the iron was real worn. The one I found today is complete and the iron has a good 2 inches of steel left,

I am on the lookout for a cut hand rip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay nubers ,had family over all day got to get caught up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That'll take about 20 seconds eddie. Not much goin' on…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your right marty been a little quite , like to stay and soot the bress but must be coming down with something .slept on the couch last nite and the air in there is like a freezer . going to take a nap ,see if i can re group,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be so hard on yourself eddie. You don't have to sleep on the couch anymore. You're divorced…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Just getting time to get online.
My wife and I had a night out by ourselves tonight, which is rare for us.
We went to Riverwalk Casino here in Vicksburg.
I don't gamble, but they have on hell of a buffet.
I had crab legs, shrimp, frog legs, and apple cobbler for desert. 
I'll probably be up all night with a stomach ache now.
I thought though ya'll'd like to see two of the pieces of art outside the casino there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats cool pics William, good to just get aways sometimes,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty got in a argument with my self ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William: Glad you managed to get a night out with your girl friend. Thank God that gator was chained up tight. Now I fancy Apple Cobbler, you rat.
Got a shop area cleared up today so I can start the layout table/bench project. Sorted the lumber and fasteners etc., so basically I start sawing at dawn. Got to get as much done tomorrow as I can because it's the last day of my steroids boost. Hope to take some pics as proof verbal claims.

Marty has been in particularly good form lately, that redhead must be the reason. 
Eddie had a date scheduled and Eddie showed up and they talked for hours. Eddie's day with visiting relatives went well, even the guards had a great time. Shame they could not have stayed longer but they did not want to be late for lock down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

here's that brush link William http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=45857&cat=1,190,43034&ap=1


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning last minute shoppers.

William, That gator must have scared everyone off.

I did swing by HF yesterday after work and checked out their big sidewalk sale. I bought a 100ft tape and some wagon wheels. I thought I'd build my Granddaughter a wagon. Maybe if I start thinking about it now, I can have it done for her birthday in about 4 months…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's coffee and Boston creme cake this morning. I figured I'd treat myself to an extra special breakfast this morning. Not really, I got the cake off the discount rack at Krogers…..


----------



## HamS

Mornin guys. Coffee is fine, but the ole body is complaining about beeing pright. It will take a bit to work things out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, If my body didn't complain in the mornings, It would be time to check the obituary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Update on the barn wood:* For those of you I haven't told, I am dealin' with a guy that dropped an old barn this past week. I wanted the entire barn, but he has decided to keep some of it himself. We are still negotiating on the price, but getting really close. We are actually there, but I'm trying to make it a little better. I am suppose to be getting 4 pickup loads of lumber, all cleaned and stacked. This is oak 1 bys of different widths as well as timbers…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Got a full day today while the going is good.
Coffee is great, the birds are singing and Sandra is snoring.
Sausage, eggs and hash-browns are the breakfast choice and will be underway momentarily after coffee #2.

Marty, you are in fine form and a funny guy, appreciated.

everyone have a great day, and be careful.


----------



## HamS

I really got to get this U key unstck.


----------



## devann

Good morning fellers. It's been a while, I had to see what Stumpy's new video was about. Nice box Stumpy, I'll be glad when I get off my backside and make myself some new inserts for my crude drill press table.

Good luck on the barnwood score Marty.

Rex, did I forget to mention that you'll need a .23 ga. nailer for most of that stuff I sent you? And while I'm thinking about it. Those little gnome doors that you make. I've found that the nails that come with self standards make realistic looking door knobs.

Ham, sometimes I have to beat on mine, but don't use a hammer. You might break something.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Darrell. I do have a 23g pin nailer. Sandra has been looking at you examples and has a list for me.  My first job however is to make this assembly table/bench where I can put thing together, can't use the floor anymore as a flat surface and I have to have something where when standing becomes a problem, I can use the wheelchair and carry on working. I'll have that table/bench pretty well completed during the week, not pretty but a working tool.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy:
enjoyed the video, but on that FastCap flat back tape measure, I kinda feel you left out it's MOST rewarding attribute: It can measure around a circular surface and lets you measure a circumference or the length of an arc …... great ability to have don't you think.?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks to be that all are in the shop s


----------



## JL7

Back from the shop eddie - started early today…...In the shop at 6 AM, laundry going, second load the drain backs up…..dang it…..words don't describe how much I hate water in the basement! Good to have friends, my buddy has the roto-router gadget - so cleared to flippin pipe by 9…..great way to start a Sunday!

Marty - that barn wood score sounds great! 4 truck loads - holy crap - thats alot of Oak! I have a line on some hard Maple that is on fire sale - they need it out by months end, so will be playing the price game, as are you…..

Rex - looking forward to seeing what comes out of your shop adventures - good for you to hang in there and persevere…. that's the best medicine I thinks.


----------



## JL7

Got a real score on a dw735 - Sears is clearance them out and picked up the floor model for $0.54 on the dollar…..

Working on some tool carts - 3 of them - one is assembled, the rest are parts…...super sturdy and lots of re-purposed material….form follows function:


----------



## TedW

Did I win yet?


----------



## TedW

JL7, is that the 13" model? Best table top planer you'll find.


----------



## JL7

Hey Ted - that is the 13"........will be test driving soon…......thanks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are finding all the good deals .when it rains it pours . a person needs a good find becauce they are proud of those type wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ted .contest ought to be fun to see the last one was funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i for got who it was entered a coffer n the last one. thats a strang thing to put in a contest but then this a strange group of misfits


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that looks like a old dental cart


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - no dental cart here - the dentist gives me the creeps…..thanks - I think I'll just burn them now…...


----------



## JL7

Big storm a coming tonight…...........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wish it would rain here the grass is stating to slow down


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff check out this old dental cart they was going to trow away asked em for it and he just gave it to me holds a lot of stuff and has a pull out counter to put stuff


----------



## JL7

Good score eddie - what do you suppose the dentist stored in all those drawers? Weapons of mass pain perhaps? Glad you can use it for a worthy cause!

10 minutes till hell storm…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i allway get a little creeped i may fine a old tooth r some thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pray its not a bad storm .


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, The coffin was me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Hang on to that dw735 and don't let it blow away…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - thanks for the morbid entrance…..


----------



## JL7

nothing but lightning so far…...

so far the planer is safe…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just keepin' everyone on their toes Jeff…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i should of know. your as strange as stumpy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn eddie, I'm not sure if that's an honor or an insult…..


----------



## JL7

Here comes the rain again…......now it stopped…....weird green sky stuff tonight.

eddie - be nice to Marty - he can't help it.

Rain started again….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Jeff for recognizing that I'm a lost cause…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty no insult intended, it was funny


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a handy dowel rod rack eddie…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what cause did you lose


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks picked it up at a auction dowels and holder for 2 bucks


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cut some pieces of large cardboard tubes and put them in my scrap bin for rods and strips…..


----------



## JL7

eddie - my (low quality) advice to you - let Marty and all his rebel bandits have it - no holds barred - you've earned it…..

BTW - this is wussiest over rated storm I've been thru in 2 weeks now…....just saying.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that old dental cart worked out just right almost the same height of the table saw use it some time as a feed table


----------



## JL7

Good buy for $2!

I take back my previous post - it's getting nasty out there now - power may be going out soon…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mine were all over the place till i got that.i got to get a scrap bin soon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont stay close to any glass ,like windows when they blow it goes every where at a high rate of speed, i pray you stay safe .just be careful


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, tie a rope around Jeff and strap him down. patron will be here shortly to help you out…..

Night All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Marty let me find the rope


----------



## JL7

Still have power - calmed a wee bit….

Need to sort out those dowels - thanks for the ideas…..

C-ya Marty…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Davids parable out for a while .his sander moter went out and hes been looking al over the country for one went out right in the middle of one of his build


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

saw a 3 horse crafts man table saw for 175 today , wish i had the mony i think i would have gotten it


----------



## JL7

Think he's searching the deserts of New Mexico for a motor in the dark? Maybe?


----------



## JL7

Of course it is only dusk there so…..probable….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol hes looking high and low , i wouldn't want to get lost out there


----------



## JL7

I have one of those saws eddie - it's not really 3 hp, more like 1-1/2 hp but will cut a lot of wood if you tune em up. Can find them around here for $100-125…....the stock fence sucks, so plan for that…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he sleep short spans too ,they want cover his medical like they should. so he like William has to live with a certain amount of pain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i cant get it just wishful thinking would be nice to leave one set up with a dado


----------



## JL7

I understand - I have 2 saws now - and have the dado in one. The shop is really getting crowded tho, so sometimes I think maybe only one saw can stay…...If you were closer, I would let you "borrow" the 3 hp forever…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to make one of those sander .like to make some of those chopping blocks for christmas guift ,looks like the sander is the safest way to do that end grain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank Jeff if i had another i would have to put it outside and keep it covered . i got room for one r two more big tool and leaning toward the sander


----------



## JL7

Yep - you mean drum sander right? They are the bomb. Keep an eye on craigslist also…...once in awhile you find a steal!


----------



## JL7

You got me thinking - maybe build a saw shelter in the back yard - the neighbors will live me at out there….....not a bad idea…


----------



## JL7

Go with the sander…......the cutting boards are addicting, but the sanding is off the charts without some serious help…..get the sander.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i agree my brother had his saw out side for year and its stll cut good he just keeps it covered and a piece of board on the cast iron .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see a lot of plans for them , not a whole lot of wood worker around here . some time over in the Texas are they pop up on creigs list but im goung to keep looking and praying some thing will come around sooner r later.


----------



## JL7

eddie - If you just focus on it - it will likely happen…...try it. That means whether you build it or buy, you can make it happen…........


----------



## DamnYankee

evenin' Nubbers!

Before I get on to my other postings here are the stats to date…

HP = 14,351 posts, averaging 33.2 posts per day
SN = 12,127 posts, averaging 58.6 posts per day
Intercept = 2,224 posts, or about 88 days (~5 Sep 2012)

So far I and Hydro are out of the prediction contest, next up is Stumpy with "late June" 
Dyankee 7-Jun-12
Hydrohillbilly 8-Jun-12
Stumpy 30-Jun-12
geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav721 11-Oct-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
eddie 18-Dec-12
Patron 28-Nov-13
William LATER
DS251 NEVER

So far Williams and DS are tied/winning!


----------



## JL7

I built my shop on that premise - just kept focusing on the next piece. Money is always a problem so patience helps…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looked high and low around here and the closet source for anything remotely woodworking is BORG and Lowes! Not woodworking supply store, not woodworking assoc, not even an antique store that carries old tools! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - you got all 3 Klingspor stores there in NC…......we got none. That's something.


----------



## JL7

I thought lowes was also BORG…..? I have so much to learn…..


----------



## DamnYankee

JL7 - Yes I/we do (none real close to me) but I am currently in the central panhandle area of FL for AWHILE.

BORG = Big ORanGe (Home Depot), but is sometime used collectively for all such big box stores (Home Depot, Lowes, Maynards, etc).


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - never heard the Big ORanGe explained….I will tuck that away in the "useless" information you should know to be a woodworker area of my tired brain….thanks!

I may be a bit spoiled here with 3 Rockler stores and a Woodcraft within a 30 mile radius or so, plus a few cool lumber stops in case of emergency…...have a BORG and Menards less than a mile away if I get real desperate!

I suppose Florida is mostly those who retire without a shop full of tools…...those folks stay put - hate to move the shop!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys got a sunner cold r something got a bottle of nyquel going to down half and get a good nite sleep ,pary i feel better tomorrow. nite guys


----------



## JL7

I'm done as well - hope you are feeling better eddie…...no chugging the nyquil…...!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the nyquil is starting to work


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Miss J is now taking over the mowing so I can live a life of leisure in the workshop and doing the kitchen remodel so she mowed last weekend. She told me the steering was real hard on the lawn tractor. I hadn't noticed anything but last night I looked at the tractor. I found that one front wheel bearing was completly shot and the axle had a ridge about a qarter inch deep worn in it. The wheel could wobble almost 3/8 inch or so without turning the steering wheel.

Box, I was planning to go to the post office at lunchtime, but the tractor has to take precedence and the John Deere place is at the other end of town. There is no way I could do both in an hour. The plane will have to wait until tomorrow.

Time to make more coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

C'mon Guys, It's 5:20 pm and not a single post since Ham came on over 12 hours ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's gonna take more then that bottle of nyquil to make you look better…..


----------



## DS

we're all lurkers today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Good to see you survived the storm….. Or did you???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happening DS???


----------



## DS

Working against deadlines… you know, the usual.


----------



## DS

It's only 2:30pm here… still got a little ways to go yet today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped in to catch up but there wasn't much to catch up on. I slept in this morning. Actually I forgot to set the alarm last night and didn't wake up 'til 6:15. Needless to say I started my day a little later than usual…..


----------



## TedW

Morning Ham, et al…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ted, Are you making it a late Monday too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I like your signature line. With me, people say I don't finish anythin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's off to the shop to see what I can get into…..


----------



## TedW

It's Monday? I knew something wasn't quite right.

Boxcar, I wrote that signature when I Hey, you have a pretty cool signature too. I always say I hammer like lightning… never strike twice in the same place.

You sure it's Monday? I woke up at 6, not sure why, nothing special to do today.


----------



## TedW

What happened with the jig contest? Wasn't a winner supposed to be announce yesterday, the 10th? I didn't see any announcement and I no longer see any mention of the contest, except for a bunch of projects with "Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest" as part of their title. It's like it just disappeared or got pushed under the rug.


----------



## JL7

Marty - still here - temps dropped almost 20 degrees today - it's quite nice…...

Ted - funny stuff with the tag lin did you see Madonna back in news by flashing the crowd….


----------



## AKSteve

just checking in, You all must be on the east coast because I keep seeing post at all hours of the wee morning! things are good here, we have been maintaining 45 degrees at night and highs in the mid 50's during the day, still not to hot yet. Wait til it hits 70 whew! one good thing here is no need for an AC much cheaper electric bills for sure  just finished my Bench last weekend. I will be posting it in the projects hopefully tonight. 
You know those Brass screws I was complaining about on the price, well for COL half of them just broke putting them in, I don't understand it, I put in Pilot holes first and not too small either, I know Maple is a hard wood but come on! anyway I still have one broke one in the bench, I need to yank it out and replace it. now I am kinda worried about my metal selection, maybe I should have just went with a heavier metal?


----------



## JL7

Got a bit of a lumber score today - mentioned it last night - this guys got a huge stash of lumber he must liquidate by the end of the month…...got a couple hundred bd ft of hard maple for less than a $1.00/bd ft…....sorry for the crappy phone pics…..



















I'm guessing I could have gotten it cheaper, but I felt it was getting a bit insulting and even though this guy can't work the wood anymore - he really hates to part with it…......crazy what this stuff does to us…...


----------



## TedW

Midwest here, Steve. For brass screws I drill two pilot holes, one for the shank of the screw, just below the head, then a deeper, slightly narrower one for the threaded part of the screw. Otherwise the screw snaps when the unthreaded part of the screw tries to squeeze into the hole (gigidee), sort of like countersinking, but for the shank not the head.


----------



## JL7

Hey Steve - looking forward to seeing the bench….are you using some wax on those screws? It is a MUST with the hard maple…....


----------



## TedW

Jeff, nice score on the lumber. Looks pretty rough but you can't beat a buck a foot. I hope we'll be seeing some of it in the projects.


----------



## JL7

Ted - it is a bit rough - and I figure I might get 50 or 60% yield or so, but still some nice wood in there…..keep thinking I want to make some kitchen cabinets…......we'll see….I have some figured hard maple to compliment this….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys. Sorry I have been having a bad meds day today, but only to be expected, nothing drastically wrong, just that the first 10 days after chemo can really do a number on you.
I can't imagine where everyone else is, even Box overslept - that redhead is sure wearing him out. 
Eddie's on/off switch must be stuck in the off position and David must be on a walk around NM.
Wait, and they'll all show up.


----------



## AKSteve

Oh man thanks for the tips! and no I didn't do any of that but I will from now on. Nice score on the maple by the way!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - sorry you are having a crappy day - we always appreciate your humor here - do you think eddies having a bad nyquil day? Or is he walking to NM to help David?


----------



## JL7

Steve - glad to help - still looking forward to those bench pics!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres everybody been, i built 5 chairs and sold them for 35 buck un finished .says he may want more ,told him let me know i got to get some blade cleaner that pine gums upa lot.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67270


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Steve * they call that winter tome down here ,sure whish i had a little of that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that nyquile with a shot of votaka knock a cold out me along with it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that a find and a half i went to get some here at a yard and asked how much it was a ft and he told me if your asking about the price you could not affode it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Ted* i think stumpy got this crud i got ,but he dont really have a seculde or maybe he dose but he dose it as he can .he cant keep a seculd he stay out there getting inspired kinda like Rex.


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - a little nyquil and shot of vodka - and you are the chair making machine…...nice job on the chairs - they are really cool. I think you need to up your price and start making some cash!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just saying hello. I gotta go back & read the 208 posts, since I last checked in!!!! Dang you guys sure can talk up a storm. Alot of jaw wagging withot a lot being said. Lol.

Back in a while…...........


----------



## JL7

eddie - the maple was a good buy - but it takes some extra patience to work it into usable boards…..I have a little stash of S4S maple and I'll tell ya, you can get really spoiled using that stuff with little or no surfacing…...but hey, I'm a cheapskate, won't pay for good stuff!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

maybe but i aint got much in them,that ,stuff works , i had all my cut did in no time . thats the solwest part


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DIY where you been we been holding the fort down you been lolly gagging


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that is the good stuff


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - that's some good reading to catch up on….....if you are extremely bored!

Eddie - I'm glad to hear you have some paying customers and some plans that work for you…..

Try soaking the blades in some simple green - like in a shallow pan - that will clear the pitch….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

green slim they sell it at the dollar store will do this dawn dont work very well .


----------



## DIYaholic

I worked all weekend. On Saturday; 3 hours of brush clearing on a steep hillside, then a couple of hours trimmimg hedges. Then on Sunday, I helped a buddy cater a wedding, worked 9:00am until 10:00pm. I wuz beat, didn't have the energy to surf the Stumpy Zone!

I haven't had a chance to watch Stumpy's video, or comment on any projects. I have to do my duty (Hee Hee, I said DUTY) and watch, learn, comment and insult!!!

I'll be back…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy* you been chasing women every body knows thats weddings are better that a nite clubs


----------



## TedW

Thanks *Eddie*, I guess Stumpy must be some kinda woodaholic like the rest of us. Looking back at all the jigs that were submitted, he's definitely got some tough decisions to make.


----------



## devann

hello ya'll.

nice looking load of maple Jeff, did you get both pyles?

sorry to hear about your day Roger, I pray you'll have a better one tomorrow.

eddie, that's a cool chair.

I use easy-off on my saw blades for pitch removal. I know there are some on here that will tell you that's a bad idea, but I've been doing it for more than twenty years without a* single* problem. I would run several miter saws at a time. ( I've built apartment complexes for most of the last thirty years, my saws literally make thousands of cuts a week.) pitch is a constant problem. after cleaning the blade I use Sandaro dri-cote carbide lubricate. It really cuts down on the pitch buildup. I like squirting it on my router bits and drill bits too.


----------



## devann

when did stumpy get that red bowtie?


----------



## JL7

Hey Darrell - that's the same pile - just in a different place - this guys a bunch more - wish I knew someone in the area that could use it…..

Where do you get the Sandaro dri-cote? At the borg?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* hes hooked on vermont soda that makes hin a vermonthaloic  hes got all that editing to do then he spends time trying think of strang stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Darrel*l , i join you on that prayer for Rex hes been on a hard road . we all need it some times a little more at time than other times


----------



## devann

I get Sandaro at Texas Tool Traders. I believe you can get it a Woodcraft too. Bostick bought Sandaro so the label has changed

Amen, eddie


----------



## devann

eddie, I want to make some of these. it's a folding rocking chair.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Darrell* that would be one cool rocker looks like it folds up too. took some figure's to come up with that rocker


----------



## DIYaholic

I hate my 'puter. I need a new 'puter. Anyone giving away a (GOOD) 'puter?

My WiFi/internet connection is slower than death. It took 15 minutes to load 3 minutes of the "Drill Impress Table" video! aahhhhhh, @#$)(*?><:{}(*&% (insert sound of hair being ripped out by the roots).

Looks like watching the video will have to wait…..........

Union Break! BRB…..................


----------



## TedW

Just trying something

Haaa!! It works!


----------



## DIYaholic

TedW,
Nice smiley faces.

My 'puter is slow, it's late, I'm tired & morning will come early. I hope everyone had a great day and has an even better tomorrow.

Night Shift, your up…..............

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## devann

That's cool Ted, but I don't even want to know how you did that.

'puter challenged I am.

It looks like you getting ready for the political treads Ted.

g'nite Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like going to those political threads . its just like as the world turns and its free .they sure do get into it LOL


----------



## TedW

I stay away from political threads, too much arguing.

The smileys come from yahoo messenger website - http://messenger.yahoo.com/features/emoticons/

Just right click a smiley to get the url and use the img button to insert it.


----------



## devann

I like political discourse expressed as long as a body can keep it civil. I don't care much for it if all a person can do is recite party talking points and emotions that aren't based on true facts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they love to argue but i cant stay there long i get to laughing and have to leave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got a lot more important thing to worry with.


----------



## TedW

I like to visit the comments following Yahoo news articles and post rational comments. It seems to confuse a lot of the other posters so they resort to calling me names. It's really funny. But here at LJ I'd rather stick with woodworking and friendly small talk.


----------



## devann

I know what you mean Ted, I like to do the same thing. Sends some of them over the edge. I pretty much stay away from the off topic threads around here.


----------



## AKSteve

well I just posted my project, I really liked working on it, it was a good project and I learn alot of stuff working on it, Like What not to do LOL. but it turned out not bad and you can actually sit on it! I am putting in the Alaska Fair this year along with another piece that I haven't built yet, It's going to be an entry way Table, I was thinking about using the same wood for the Table you know with the cherry legs and Maple top, I want to put in Drawers and cut dove tails, there is this lumber store in Anchorage that has some Book Matched Curly Maple pieces that they have for saile and I was thinking that would be nice for the table top,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Steve* thats a awesome bench ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well it look like every bodys doing something ,some where , im going to pop-eyes and get me some chicken and dirty rice and dr pepper


----------



## HamS

Good morning Friends.

The coffee is hot and lord did I need it this morning. Miss J has not been her usual self since she went out to mow and the tractor broke. Then she got out the hand mower with a motor, it did not cut verywell, then I got her the hand powered reel mower and she was not amused. Maybe I should not have told her that pushing the reel mower would make her butt look better. I think she is probably over that one. Fortunately, it is dry and the grass is not growing. The John Deere guy has lots bigger machines to worry about this time of year than changing a wheel bearing on my little tractor.

Little work on the wall will happen as I am getting into the summer schedule of gigs. That takes evenings for practice and a 1 hour Sat gig will take up a lot more than one hour setting up, tearing down and so forth.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and anyone else up at this time.
Thanks for all your good wishes guys, but don't get too concerned because these meds effects periods are just all part of the game, just frustrating and disheartening as I often am unable to "deliver" the promised goods. Just have to work these days out on a day by day basis. I do appreciate you guys remembering me.
Ted, I am so pleased that you have found our little corner of LJs, we meet here just like old farts meet at the convenience store or gas station to solve the world's problems.  You can always find friends online here who are as abnormally diverse as you could ever find.

It's 4 am here, so I am awake after yukky night and I am hoping today will be better, but not to worry.
Stumpy seems to have hibernated, and has anyone heard from Bags?
Eddie, loved those fold up chairs, you could make a fortune with them. Hope you are still on form Marty, I'll be attacking you later.
Everyone have a good, safe day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Ham, Morning Rex,

Coffee may not be good here but its hot and it will kick your ass into high gear. Gotta love coffee you can drink with a fork!

About another two weeks of working days and tehn I'm on the midnight shift! OH YEAH!

Rex - if the hairless mole is called a "naked mole rat" what does that make you? "naked mole rex?"


----------



## AKSteve

4 am here now. ugh must have coffee….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. Right now I'm bald Eagle, but they tell m,e it will grow back. I have not shaved since Christmas either and still have a hairless face.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers and misfits and other social re jects


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Hams* you never ,ever tell a woman that some thing make their butt looks big . cost me a house one time .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* like that coffee like that ,always liked mid night shifts we usely got more work done with all the managers and others out of the way, was a lot more relaxed too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* Marty would say a naked t-rex , want make a fortune off those stick chairs but enought to get a drum sander i hope.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Steve* . be careful up there those bear are hungry after their long winter nap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* must be going thur the contest entrys did you get that brib i mean donation


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all. Work sucks.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - the problem with getting more done on midnights 'cause the bosses aren't around doeesn't work out so well in my case as I am a boss.

JL7 - So long as working = employed, I'll take it. I've been unemployed in the past, THAT SUCKED!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* where i worked they had to many chiefs and not enough Indians, that didnt include the qc people and engineering staff where as on nite shift they didnt have them and only a hand ful of bosses and didnt see them much as long as everything was working and running well , your right it would be hard to work around your self


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been laid off off before its a really bad thing when the income stops.it dose suck to say the least


----------



## TedW

Good mornin all, can't believe I slept till 9 am! Well, I guess I'm just not a morning person.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ted its another day in paradise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David did you find a motor yet,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, what sort of drum sander are you looking at?

I just woke up again, that will be the third time this morning 

I too was wondering if we would hear any more from Ham after the butt statement, boy is that dangerous territory.


----------



## patron

nothing so far eddie
i did just post that box
i been making

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67292


----------



## devann

Good morning LJs.

Hope none of that smoke is getting to you David.

Are wildfires something you worry about were you live? Nice box BTW, Kelly is lucky have you for a friend.

Glad to see you up and about Roger.

I finally posted another project yesterday, another table.


----------



## TedW

Nice box *David*, love the design


----------



## patron

smoke is just haze this time around
(knock on WOOD)

fires are further south
but the winds are still howling here
and no rain yet

thanks guys
here is the tutorial to that wedding box

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/30469


----------



## boxcarmarty

Loved the box* David.* Nice design…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* Good to see that you're still around. You must be as crazy as the rest of us. Either that or you can't find the return key…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*devann,* I had to stop by your place. I was missing something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see somebody let Rex out of his cage today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Eddie,* I understand they make a $6000 Swedish doll made of silicone. She's cheaper than getting married and she won't take your house…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Martys back in form


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had a few of those they keep slipping away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW* eddie,* Don't ever use naked and Rex in the same sentence again. Now I have to try to get that vision out of my head…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *i dont know a lot about drum sander just that they are a work saver on thing like butcher/cutting blocks going to try to make a few for this christmas


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* what you going to do with all that wood you got ,build a nother shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex was looking for you last nite ,hes one of the few that can keep up with you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go to the store im out of papers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

proable get some ink too,

William* you ok been quite lattly hope all is well


----------



## AKSteve

Nice Box David, looks great!


----------



## patron

get some more nyquil too eddie

don't want you to get more 
of that wodka flu you had


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder how old* baggs* is hes been gone a while got a new hand plane and aint heard from sense.*Geo* must of fell off the earth


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i ran out of nyquel still got wodka flu . seem the vodka working on it thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Steve* need some of that cold down here it been around a 100 for a wek r so


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here you go eddie. She's completely adjustable to any position so that she won't slip away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't got the wood yet. Still working on a deal on it. Need to give him a call and see what we're doin'. The first thing I'm gonna do with it is T/G it and put a floor in my kitchen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to the shop and see what I can get in to. Try to keep Rex out of the traffic and I'll check in later…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i want one of those ,going to be hard to untie those jeans thou.but shes way to pretty for me those always slip away


----------



## JL7

Hey Numbers - work wasn't a total waste today - got to see my first episode of Annoying Orange…...and there are seemingly no end to the episodes on YouTube…..

So - the question is…......who does Orange most remind you of?


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You need to find a blind hotty. She won't know how pretty she is or how ugly you are!!!
Nice work on the chair.
Here's a chair question; What would a chair look like, if your knees bent the other way???

Patron,
Awesome "Wedding Box".

Devann,
Love the "Picnic/Bar" table. Where's the beer?

AK,
Great job on the bench. No resting on your laurels (or bench), you have a table to make!!!

Ham,
You should know better than to make Miss J the but of a joke OR her butt a joke!!!
I'm surprised you are "Alive & Well"!!!

To everyone, except REX,
Don't ever poke a sleeping T-Rex!!!!!


----------



## TedW

*Boxcar*, that doll is kinda creepy.. reminds me of Stepford Wives. Still looking for that return key.


----------



## HamS

You wood think I'd learn! Well, I am still alive. We went to a concert tonight at the Honeywell House with three of the local church pianists that are all good friends of ors. The Honeywell House is the former home of MArk Honeywell, who is from Wabash. The house is well maintained and used as a bed and breakfast and hosts intimate concerts throughout the summer. Intimate as in the concert is in the main room of the house. It is probably 24 by 30 feet. Some of the music is good local talent, and sometimes the performaers are worlld class. The admission is always free and it is a great thing. If you are into the arts, there are few small towns tat have the same quality of arts as you get in Wabash, thanks to the Honeywell Foundation and the other families in Wabash. One of whom I work for.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for asking about me *Eddie*.
I've been on a roller coaster ride lately. 
Felt like I'd been run over by a truck one day.
Felt well enough the next to go visiting a friend far away and even made the trip without too much pain.
Barely able to move the next day.
Woke up this morning almost in tears.
Heavy rains were moving through.
I made it to the shop today though.
Didn't get too much done.
Hung a different router under my table saw extension.
I'll live though.
Every day above ground is a blessing.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One of the final few epiosodes of House had a guy on it that lived with one of those dolls that Marty showed, only the guy's on the show doll was a brunette.
The guy that owned it seemed almost as creepy as the doll.
On second though, let's get a pool together.
That doll would be PERFECT for Eddie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

http://scrollsaws.com/
Go to this site Marty.
It's the guy I told you about, Rick Hutcheson.
Look down the site index along the left side to the first purplish box. It says "scroll saw collection" 
Click it. 
He has the saws from there sorted in categories such as home made, belt driven, wooden, foot powered, and so forth. 
It's well worth a look if you're interested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* It apparently was a small truck that ran over you so that would be Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* You're not right. But who is???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* Got a lead on another barn that was torn down by a tornado in northern Indiana. You interested???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry William, I was aiming for Marty…..............


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there *Ted*. Help is on the way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William,* She can be ordered in any size and any hair color…..


----------



## DIYaholic

So Marty,
Are you trying to compensate with your "BIG" truck???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Women like big trucks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and WOOD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice link *William*.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You work with pine, right. That's a "Soft Wood", isn't it???


----------



## patron

marty
do we get a discount
if we mention your name
and are there any coupons

those kind of women 
can turn out to be real expensive
whether they are breathing 
or not
just getting things for them 
from victorias secret
can take my whole SS check


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All this talk about this dang doll?
Didn't I see somewhere ya'll said it cost like six grand?
Hookers are cheaper.
And they get their own selves out of bed and go home on their own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty

ADVANTAGES..

She does not speak 
She does not get fat 
She never has periods 
She does not fart 
She never asks you to go shopping 
She does not get pregnant 
She does not have a mother 
She never ever gets headaches 
She does not go to the hairdresser 
She does not watch soaps or X Factor 
She does not care what we watch on TV 
She does not frequent Internet chat rooms 
She will never get old and ugly 
She will not get jealous if you bring home another woman 
She will not nag if you go out boozing with your mates 
She won't care what time you get home "ever"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Disadvantages….. None that I can see.


----------



## DIYaholic

"She" doesn't cook, do laundry, dishes or the windows!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that ain't a deal breaker…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

The texture of the skin is similar to 99.8% of the human 
Skin.

There are 100 sensors spread around the body.
Each sensor makes her move in a specific way,

I could post alot more but it's not proper for a family channel…..


----------



## patron

so you drive around 
in a big truck all day
selling these at bars and hamburger stands

do you have one sitting in your lap
in case anyone on the hyway want's to get one

no wonder you go to bed so early


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know about coupons *David*, But if you PM me your email address I can foward a copy to you…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What I want to know is how in the world does Marty know so much about this doll?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was sent an email about her…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I was gonna spend $6000 on a woman, She would have to be real…..


----------



## patron

marty takes his lunch break
at the adult store

he has his own booth there


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be busy for the next several hours…..

Night All…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Careful guys remember to keep it PG


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I apologize.
I'll hush and go back to lurking.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* thats not true the one i had made me come home every nite by 10 ,she had a slow leak and if i didnt come home and air her up she would be flat by morning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *William* good to see your still above the ground and still full of that p and viger


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *dont give up on that sander something will come along, is that a grizzly sander


----------



## DIYaholic

As tomorrow is only midweek, I still have a ton of procrastinating to accomplish. I need to wrap my head around how to not make anything happen…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to find me another wife one day . maybe it like *William* said love is like a butter fly you cant catch it it just has to lands on you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* thats a full time job


----------



## DIYaholic

The news of the weird (local news) is on. Time for me to set the alarm, turn off the lights and watch all the worlds problems unfold in front of me.

Nytol,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I'm going to get myself kicked off this site tonight.

Eddie, love is a misunderstood myth.
It is a four letter word, that's it.
You want love?
Find a woman that you like a lot.
I'm not talking about one you lust after, a friend.
If she becomes your best friend, you're half way there.
Now see if she'll allow you to have sex with her. 
The next morning, after the sex, forget that love crap.
Continue to be her best friend. 
When you can do that, you have found your soul mate.
You have now found the closest thing to love that a man can hope for.
This is life, not a chick flick movie.

One more thing, if you're smart, remember rule number one.
Love and sex should NEVER even be used in the same sentence.
If you ever make the mistake of thinking sex is love,
Go back to rule number one.
Finding love is nothing more than finding a friend you're willing to spend the rest of eternity with. 
Anything else is just added benefits.

Now I'm walking away.
I'll text Marty to tell ya'll if I get booted.
Just trying to give some advice to a friend that may be of benefit to others as well.
Good night ya'll.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got a suggestion. Before we all start chiipping into the Eddie Doll Fund, why doesn't Box lend him his for a while to see how he likes it?


----------



## TedW

*Roger*, because sloppy seconds is not the same as a brand new doll of his very own. I won't elaborate.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are crazy ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love is a hard thing to under stand .i see couples that are very happy and dont see the connection .its just something that happens between two people.its a true blessing and a treasure when found . there was a love i found one time and lost .its a hard thing to lose in love .she left and told me if you love someone set it free and if it comes back you have found love. told her thats a crock of s#&@ ,if you love someone they are free already.one time i asked a old man in his 80 ts how he stay married he told me it just three thing to make it work trust,communication and sex,.told him he was to old for sex he said when i get to his age i would find out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

didnt mean to run every body off.  come back we dont have to plow that deep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to go find some plans for making one of those vacuum press things. dont know what they are called .but for this table build im on it going to need one it looks like the way to go?


----------



## TedW

I don't think you ran anybody off *Eddie *- I was in the shop and I think everybody else went to bed, probably to get some of the lovin' you got them to thinkin' about.

Good night, *everybody*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite ted .may be right


----------



## patron

asleep
why would anyone need to sleep
it is still yesterday here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well I just woke up again. Anyone still alive out there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Barely Rex. Trying to go back to sleep again.
In and out of it.
Can't sleep worth crap. have the laptop in bed watching a documentary about nam.
checking in now and then.
can't promise i'll be back.
eyelids getting heavy again.


----------



## patron

i'm here
second coffee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah William, had 2 nights/days now of crashing and coming out of sleep for a while. I too will probably be up for a while and try to go back to bed fora little more - if I can.
I am going to switch on the TV and see if there is anything interesting to get me by.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi David, on night patrol in NM? 
Yesterday was probably the lousiest I have been after any chemo. Just could not get it together and was in and out of sleep all day. I'm hoping for a better day today as the effects change.
It's a shame Kelly does not post much anymore, she used to amaze me with her projects, she's a real smart lady.


----------



## patron

i guess she does etsy and FB now
where her sales are
and seems like new dogs every time she turns around

i'm off and on here too
but tomorrow hope to get into some smoother water
finished all the projects
and can finally clean/work on some home stuff

you had any time on that cart you want to make


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I still have those wheel bearing to put in and finish the first one, but I did get the lumber to make another.
After going to the shop a few times, it became obvious that my biggest problem was not having an assembly/layout table to put any project together - doing stuff on the ground if definitely out for me now.
So my main needed job is to make a start on this table I have drawn up, so I will have something to put things I am working on, on. Believe me I have lots of project to do, but without something to build them on, I'm stuck. So my first priority is this table, which I am desperately trying to start.


----------



## patron

thats the one i am asking about

i hope to take stuff to the dump today
(need more sleep first)
my workbench has been clogged for months
been working on my table saw drop table
all this time

w both need to work more comfortably now
contorting ourselves to do something 
can be more trouble than good
and the effects catch up to us faster


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Some months ago, I was offered a freebee RAS by a guy in a shop who was throwing it out. Of course I said I'd have it, but so far I have not been able to go get it, too much for me to load/unload. My trucker son will be having leave time at the end of this month and I have plans to at last go and pick it up.
It is supposed to be in good working order - we'll see. It's a Craftsman model 113.196380 3hp 10". I'm thinking of putting a dado blade set I have had for at least 3 years on it and just used it for dados


----------



## patron

that would be nice

here is what i did with mine

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21465

somewhere in there is a add-on top for dado's

it does work really well

i hate to leave you hanging roger
i been up for 3 hours now
so need to lay down again
if i'm going to do anything tomorrow

hope you get some rest too

see you then


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice setup David.
I'm also going to try and get a couple of hours sleep before dawn. See you later


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* A couple of problems with putting a dado on a RAS is the arbor a lot of times is not long enough to get very many chippers on. Another problem is if the arm isn't parallel with the table, your dado will be deeper as you cut across…..


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

*Marty*, I will have to pass on the barn. I don't have the time or the space right now. My lumber rack is full from the last maple purchase and I won't have any time to get it because of the kitchen right face and the great garage cleanup. The kitchen job has moved along a bit with the walls taking shape. I hope to be able to be ready to move cabinets to that wall by the Fourth of Juliy.

*Rex*, I am sorry to hear you had a bad one. We are all hoping they get easier for you.

Miss J has gotten over my insensitive comments, butt you know they have been recorded in that permanent wifely recording library for playback at a later date. She is still my friend, especially when she can't make the stapler work. A regular staple gun is just a little large for a feminine hand and her's are not particularly small. It was almost painful to watch her struggle with it, but I know better than to do it for her until she asks for the help.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all, i think i about got this stuff knocked out finished off the bottle of nyquil last nite .and other than a sore throat ik ok and a head ache from the vodka,put it back in the medicen cabinet. got a lot of rain yesterday ,thank God it was needed ,know those farmers were glad to get it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning again all - for the 4th time. I'm awake and must say that I feel much better than yesterday, si I'm hoping the worst is over. Thanks to all for understanding.
Ham, you dodged a big bullet, whatever came over you?

Thanks for the heads up Marty, do you know anything about this model?, Anything I should look out for?

Eddie, we had some rain too, in fact yesterday it came over very dark. I have yet to see how much water stands around the shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rex the rain was a welcome site here as its been a while .pray you have a better day today ,no need to thank us we are you friends and understand,


----------



## DS

*eddie*, plans and parts for a vacuum press can be found at joewoodworker.com I simplified mine and saved a bundle. I used a venturi, a check valve adn somepvc pipe-it worked great.
I used double sided sticky tape and vinyl found at a local fabric store to make my bags.
You can see my press on one of my blogs.


----------



## patron

eddie
i made one with a cheap vacuum
and taped plastic over the table
(you can see a faint line around the edges
where i used clear packing tape
to seal it off)
to my workbench
made a 'suction' block
(and cut a small hole in the plastic
for the pipe pickup to go thru
and taped it too)
for the hose
worked like a champ









i laid that bubble stuff on the work
to distribute the air flow around the piece
and not just suck the plastic film to one spot









here is the toy vacuum
i thought it might get hot
but i just let it run for about an hour
while the west epoxy got firmer









here is the results









a vacuum is just the absence of air
and at sea level the
ATMOSPHERIC PRESSURE IS 14 1/2 LBS SQ. IN.
which is your clamping pressure
and doesn't get any higher unless you use mechanical means

all i was out was some bubble wrap and some plastic film and some tape

in spacecraft and spacesuits
all they need to do is keep the air in 
so most of the non-essential parts are open to this small vacuum of space
as it only sucks so much the pressure inside needs to be contained
by whatever means they need to hold it's pressure
trying to get out


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got well over a hundred photos of jigs to look through. Working on it today and tomorrow, then filming and the results show will be this weekend. I'm swamped, so I'm not commenting very much. But you guys probabally already noticed that! 

Where's Dave?


----------



## TedW

No hurry *Stumpy*, as you can see we're not going anywhere, LOL!


----------



## DamnYankee

We can leave?


----------



## DamnYankee

I thought this was like Hotel California - you can check in but you can never leave!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i cant find my way out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *and* DS* thank you guys very very much i got to make onefor this table top, this will work ,thanks guys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Ted* look like you have found out this is a good tread and good bunch of rejects and misfits here


----------



## TedW

Exactly… we are NOT going anywhere.. bwaaaahaaaa haaa haaaaaa


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* Daves an vacation ,do your thing well hold the fort down well come to think you better not do that not sure its legal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *i tried to get out of hear last nite .i think *Rex *locked the door as he left


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* those panels came out beautiful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*david* that was one beautiful job on that, i see why you need you sander up and going ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did you find one yet


----------



## patron

nada

i can't call either
(bills)
need to wait a week
for SS to land
then maybe go to abq.
and see if graingers has anything that will do
(they have plenty just not this model #)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Finnaly got my harbor freight gun in . havent used it yet ,i remember *William *saying that he had trobule with uratain after a rain as the humdity is high going to wait a few day sense we just had a major rain down here.got to put a few coats of Spar Urethane on that bench. whats the ratio of laqure thinner do i need to go with, im going to do a test run on some thing first to get the feed of it down,its a 15 dollor gun but some of the reviews were good


----------



## JL7

Hey Stumpy - good luck sorting through that pile! Sounds like fun…..or maybe not?

"Dave's not here"

David - good luck on the hunt - can't imagine life without the drum sander…....keep searching…

eddie - fine looking pile of parts there….....we test some weird coatings at work and use the same gun you have - they work pretty good - and if not, oh well. Someday I want to pick one up for shellac - SD uses an airbrush and likes it….....

Shellac is cool stuff if you haven't played with it yet…............good luck! And glad you are feeling better.

Rex - glad you feeling better as well - fully expect the verbal abuse to start picking up again…..


----------



## DS

Thanks *eddie*

Thought I'd show you my favorite dovetail saw.










I don't have one, but the guy who makes my dovetail drawers does!

$45K back in '98…. who knows how much they cost today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex, *All RAS will have this problem with a little wear and tear. The arm will tend to sag with the wight of the saw over time. Just make sure the saw blade is running perfectly parallel with the table before you begin cutting dodads…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I can help you out with the bags on the vacuum press…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted* is our new guard dog…. or gargoyle….. or….. Hey, Who peed on the rug???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I recently picked a new primary care doctor. After two visits and exhaustive Lab tests, she said I was doing fairly well for my age. (I will soon turn Fifty Three). A 
little concerned about that comment, I couldn't resist asking her. "Do you think I'll live to be 80?" 
She asked, "Do you smoke tobacco, or drink beer, wine or hard liquor?" 
"Oh no," I replied. "I'm not doing drugs, either!'" 
Then she asked, "Do you eat rib-eye steaks and barbecued ribs" 
I said, "Not much, My former doctor said that all red meat is very 
unhealthy" 
"Do you spend a lot of time in the sun, like playing golf, boating, sailing, 
hiking, or bicycling?" 
"No, I don't," I said
She asked, "Do you gamble, drive fast cars, or have a lot of sex?" 
"No," I said.
She looked at me and said, "Then, why do you even give a $#!t?"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody know who that guy was in the red bowtie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of Dave, I need to call him and see if his vacation is over yet…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- While I was growing up I thought Radial Arm Saws were the pinnacle of woodworking. My grandfather had a 1940's Dewalt that was fantastic. In fact, it's still like new today. So when I got my own shop I bought one too.

If they are kept well tuned, they are great machines. The Craftsmans are a bit harder to keep accurate than the Dewalts. They were just built a lot better. But they stopped making the good ones in the early 70's. I've never heard of a Dewalt sagging like Eddie said, but maybe a Craftsman. Hey, if you like this one, maybe later you should go buy one of those brand new ones Sears has!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Shellac is cool stuff to play with. The trick is to have a big enough bag to get your head into…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

KIDS, don't try this at home!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* How is the arbor on the Dewalts? Crapmans usually don't have a very long arbor to put many chippers on. I think I can go up to a half inch on mine but I have to do it without the shroud…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, then where should we try it?

Kids


----------



## TedW

I'd make a sorry excuse for a guard dog… one cheap steak and them burglars are my new best friends.


----------



## TedW

DS, don't quote me on this but I think Stumpy has that slick dovetailer on the prizes list, although I'm not sure if it's first prize.


----------



## TedW

welp, I think my glue should be set by now… later gaters!


----------



## DS

TedW, it is a sweet machine. You configure the dovetail type on the touchscreen, insert your board horizontally for pins and vertically for tails. It measures your board and cuts the dovetails in about 4 seconds. All the cuts for a single box in about 45 seconds total.

It's on my Father's day gift list, but, I'm not holding my breath.
My kids (all grown) just told me they want to come visit, but, didn't want me to have to cook for them on Father's Day-So they're coming on Saturday instead.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- My Dewalt will take a 3/4" set, but I also have to take off the shroud. Nothing makes me as nervous as pulling a fully exposed dado set toward my chest…


----------



## DS

Pictures of the Yard progress…

BEFORE:

























AFTER:

















Notice the sundeck behind the spa… It's been nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS *thats yard and pool looks like its going great ,those mountains in the back would be a pretty site to see all the time nice place .like your horse too help keep the grass down


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* Thanks ill be calling upon ya , i got a 45 '' table top and going with *davids* star burst pattern on top.looks like the vacuum press will work, found some chair design but i got to learn a little on the joinery of it ,calls for mortis and tennon . and never done them before .been studying different tenics.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted * that dove tail machine is going to make the first place winner happy .i got a watch dog here but he sleeps a lot on the job


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i do plan on learning how to use shellac . but right now the glue works good and dont have as bad a head ache


----------



## patron

eddie

check the urethane label
last i did it uses mineral spirits or paint thinner

lacquer thinner makes a cloudy mess
only good for lacquer

and shellac uses denatured alcohol

water based finishes use water of course

so don't waste beer or whiskey
they don't work for anything
except the operator


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL thank *David *i will hvae to get some paint thiner ,may have some mineral sprits.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're halfway on topic tonight. This is gonna be bad for our image….. WOOD


----------



## patron

the chemical world is real tricky
always check the can first
like at the store
then you can get whatever they like
save you another trip

spray first
drink later


----------



## JL7

"spray first" 
"drink later"

Could be:

"spray fast" 
"drink sooner"


----------



## JL7

Marty - I have a big bag…....didn't know you were on to me…...

That is some funny $hit man!


----------



## patron

or it could be

drink fast
spray all over the place
and down your leg


----------



## JL7

DS - cool yard - you are really motivated! I need a bunch of work in my yard…..but my back hurts…....


----------



## JL7

Ok, I shouldn't but here is episodes 1-5 in one video:

LOL!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *i watched the first min r so but ill have to come back and watch the rest it was bring on memory of my kids  silence some times is golden


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kid of bag you got *Marty*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was thinking final or how ever its spelt


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - sorry about the annoying orange - maybe it's the knife…...innocent fruit seems to pass by the knife…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## JL7

The annoying orange is way weird'r than what you guys were talkin' about last night….for sure…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,
A lousy day at work today. Our two crew members decided to sleep in this morning, that turned my day into a twelve hour shift. Told the owner, I've had enough! It's either them or me, they get replaced or I leave…...........

We'll see what tomorrow brings. For now, I'm zoning out on television….....

I'll lurk or check in later…...............


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sold two more chairs to day ,its getting to be work,this keep up David ill be leaving soon than later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff* we were wierd out all the time here it normal


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - down with the slackers! I wonder if they post here? Did you ask them?

Eddie - 2 mores sales! It's now a job - (don't ever say work sucks)....good for you…..just build a bunch and they will come….chair of dreams…..


----------



## superdav721

BOO!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there's the prodigal son.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Dave* have a good trip


----------



## superdav721

I feel rested. It was good. Time heals all.


----------



## superdav721

check this out
http://chiselandforge.com/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* you got it looking and cutting like new , i need one of those ,keep looking on ebay just aint found one yet, thats a big anvil.cool video too


----------



## KTMM

I give up. I cant keep up with this thread anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning *Lucas*, Hows everything been in your hole in the wall???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave* brought knowledge and wisdom from the outside world…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, just let me know what you need in the way of a bag. I'll see what I can put together for you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, I left you a half of a cup in the pot. Had to leave early this morning…..


----------



## HamS

Thanks Marty,

Not much going, work for the Fords, work for Miss J, sleep, repeat. At least the Fords are there to work for! Yesterday was the Ice Cream Social for the cast of "Annie" Rehearsals start in August. I have been putting it off long enough, but I will have to crawl up into the attic soon to do some of the wiring on the great kitchen right face. I need to draw the pictures soon.

Rex, it looks like you are recovering from the last round.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all misfits,
Going to try to go to the shop this morning, the past few days have have been hard, more than usual. Anyway, I must be getting better because I feel the urge to verbally abuse people, especially JL7.
Marty has been in fine form lately, it's taken him 53 years though. Eddie "the chair man" seems have Ikea on the fense and David is boxed up in NM. Lucas flew by, and Ted seems to have found his little corner in the asylum.
Hope William has a good day and Bags may let us know how thing are. Welcome home SD, and thanks guys for the RAS info, I'll get a ic of it at the end of the month.
Everyone have a safe, happy dsy


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DAVE'S BACK!* And with a sweet new blog site!

*KTMM*- Stop trying to keep up and just join in!


----------



## TedW

So now I'm in the corner? What the heck did I do now? Oh well, whatever it was I'll probably do it again.

Good morning everybody! Can't believe I went to bed at 1 AM and still wake up at 6. I've already sanded and put a second coat of wipe-on on my current toolbox project. It's just a plywood one but it's for another related project.

Dave, you're website looks great! I'm your 5th subscriber.. if you sell my email address I want a cut of the profit.

Later gents


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…........welcome back SD….....great new site you have there - probably nice to get away to your own place!

Started my work day out right by putting a gash in my head…...and now Rex is going to be dishing out the verbal abuse on top of that…....bring it on!

I guess Marty is out in the big truck delivering dolls….....

eddie is sleeping off another Nyquil hangover…....

Be safer than me.


----------



## DS

G'morn…

*eddie*, that "horse" is a Rhodesian Ridgeback. He's about 80 lbs. and he does keep the grass in check.
As far as mountains go, those you see in the photos are off in the distance. Just to the left is a mountain that is about a block away and dominates the southern views. There's good hiking there.

*JL7*, the yard has been a lot of work. We started on it last June. It's taken a year of steady progress. My back may never be the same.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## superdav721

Its good to be home guys.
William came over and paid me a visit last Sunday. I live in a house with women. I needed some guy time.
Thanks for the complements on the site guys. The building of the site is a big learning curve.
Thanks again for the subscriptions and the nice welcome back.* ALL OF YOU!*


----------



## DS

*Dave*, the new website looks great!
My Dad has an anvil like that which belonged to my Grandfather.
He used to train horses and build his own horse trailers. That anvil saw a lot of use.
Yours looks like it's been in a field for the last fifty or so years.


----------



## superdav721

I agree, it doesn't have a clean edge and the horn is in bad shape. I will be using a bunch of heavy hardy's. It is a start. For what I am doing it will be great. I need a heavy surface to beat the snot out of something on.


----------



## TedW

*Dave*, if you haven't already, be sure to check out the WordPress.org forums if you need advice on managing your site. I used to use WordPress a lot and found the user community to be almost as friendly and helpful as the good folks here







. I'm sort of a web novice myself as one of my other pastimes, but I've been using Joomla (joomla.org) for some time now, as it better fits my needs.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Ted I will. Portfolios are my next feat to beat now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well my mouse is starting to act squirrely.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

raining cat and dogs to day ,have to do the finishing later after this humility goes away some


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i tried to subscribe it say you got me blocked* *


----------



## DIYaholic

Just stopped in to say hello.

*HELLO* ALL!!!

Super,
You are one busy guy, you are here, there & everywhere. Looking forward to seeing some "Heavy Metal". Oh yeah, I subscribed.

I'm feeling antisocial so I may or may not be checking in through out the night.

Remember to play nice and be safe…............


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I love your old anvil- Beat up just means full of history!

I have a very early Mouse Hole anvil (Late 1700's) that belonged to my great grandfather. The end is broken off (not the horn end, thank goodness). Those old hand forged anvils are head and shoulders better than the modern junk. Your hammer just jumps back off it when you strike.


----------



## superdav721

Try again please. I made a change. Eddie the interface to this thing is not just find what you want and change it. You have to dig it out. 
I made a change a minute ago and blew the whole site up. I had to ftp back in and manually delete the culprit file.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh, and I just subscribed too…


----------



## superdav721

Nice. your dealing with a web greenhorn.
Pleas stand by, I am an ID10t


----------



## StumpyNubs

Was the "culprit file" that virus I uploaded to your site… because that was supposed to be just a joke…


----------



## superdav721

Randy and Stumpy, thanks guys.
Now I cant see my subscribers.
AHHHHHHH!
Programing sucks!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I cant wait to get my forge going and give her a good workout.
And thanks for the virus.
That would explain the Mcnugget tracks all over my home page.
I would like to see a pic of your anvil.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I subscribed 3 days ago and it still hasn't been delivered. And I check my driveway every morning when I get up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's not a daily, they only publish 10 issues a year & deliver once a year!!!


----------



## superdav721

OK I have (users) and then I have (subscribers). I can see my users but not my subscribers.
I now have a new respect for Martin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all have a good night.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Distinction between Guts and Balls

To those of you who are nit-pickers about the meaning of words: there is a medical distinction between Guts and Balls.
We've all heard about people having Guts or Balls, but do you really know the difference between them?

In an effort to keep you informed, here are the definitions:

GUTS - is arriving home late, after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom,
and having the Guts to ask, "Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?"

BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer,
with lipstick on your collar, and slapping your wife on the butt and having the Balls to say, "You're next, Chubby."

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions.

Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome.

Both result in death


----------



## HamS

Thank you for that lesson Rex. I suspect however that I should try to demonstrate that a bit later with Miss J. I mean after my most recent contre temps.
.
Good morning friends,

For those of us who earn our daily bread working for the man today is FRIDAY and it is almost time to work for ourselves. The coffee is hot and so is Miss J and another day is under way.

Would you guys send your rain up here please?

HAve a great day everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Take the rain, we have had plenty.
Rex your still my hero.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Ham, I posted that especially for you, rain on it's way.
You have had a nice break SD, but we are so glad you are back.
Marty was last seen driving around with 12 cubuc yards of Swedish sex dolls.

Well finally, I got to actually do something. I cut and planed parts of the table/bench that has been a long time starting. I managed to do 3 hours before I had to stop, so today I expect to get a little more time in. The project is a monster, 4 feet x 8 feet, very heavy duty, mobile and no nonsense build.
So I'm pretty pleased that I got to do some yesterday and I'm chomping at the bit to do more today.

I hope everyone has a great day. Be happy and safe.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' Nubbers!
YOu all go about your business today feeling safe in the fact that I am on duty keeping our country safe from evil-doers.

Rex - glad to see you up and about
SD - I'm sure the site is awesome, I just can't access from work PCs - filters block it (interestingly, our filters block "blogs" but I am able to access LJs)
Stumpy - DOn't you have an awards show to put together?
DIY - You?! Antisocial?! 
Marty - I've got nothing to say to you
Ted - welcome
Eddie - Going pro on us are you?
Ham - missing my daughter's production of Aristocats
Everyone else - go make some sawdust


----------



## DamnYankee

Worlds Largest Wooden Structure - The Metropol Parasol in Spain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* that a awesome build there must be a million different angles there im a very long ways from a pro . but thanks its got ma good ring to it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Let's hope Stumpy doesn't see this parasol.
I must say that I get amused by those who post TGIF messages, as some of us can no longer identify with it.
To us old farts it's just a reminder of what day it is, which we will try to remember. all day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, my advice, stick to chairs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *good to see you are a little better ,always keep you in my prayers,you are a nut case, guts and balls LOL.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so true Rex , they will find out one day


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, not much can get me laughing first thing in the morning without making physical contact, but that one did it. See? ==>







My friend is coming to pick me up so I'm gonna have to share your analogy, although his wife is pretty hot so he might not get it.

*Dave*, when I get home later I can install wordpress on a test site, for reference, so I can see what you need to do to see subscribers. I sort of remember but it's been a while. Jot down any questions you may have and I'll try and point you in the right direction.

Everybody else… Good Morning! (so far.. the day's just started







)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks, Eddie, I was so happy I got to do something yesterday, even if it was not much.
It's a good time for making your chairs as they are summer items and will be in demand. You may want to try out some stains as sometimes a certain color makes a sale.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham *wish i could send you some rain too its still here off and on . the farmer are loving it but sooner r latter they got to get back in the fields and will be praying for a break from it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right *Rex*.not sure what kind of stain looks good on pine .thinking golden oak proable be cause i got a ton of it at a sale.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted * morning my friend , i need a vacuum press . my words are already to pressing for me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

oh yea good morning you nubbers and misfits

*David* hope you are fareing well . ,and praying you land a motor for that sander it will happen .

*Baggs* hope you are fairing well keeping you in our prayers

*Jef*f you too it is friday ,i think

*KTMM * this tread is not one to try to keep up with it has put a few in mental wards

*Steve* trade you some rain for some of that weather you have up there

*Stumpy* hang in there we know you are swamped with your production , thats louisiana for i dont know if im coming are going

*William* keeping you i prayers too,hope all is well


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Eddie, that's a question with a lot of answers. I have tried lots of different stains which I used on the patio furniture I made. Thes best thing is to go to a BOX store and look at their range of wood stains, and when you see one or more you like, then just get the small can - about $3 to $4 and try it out. You can brush, spay or wipe stains and do multiple coats IF necessary. Also take a look at one called "natural" it's pretty good, honey gold is good too, but whatever you choose, if the chairs are going to be used outside, put on a coat of clear Thmpson's Water seal, and they will do well. Thompson's is about $10 a gallon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i been down the last few day with a something a summer cold i think.going to give it till Monday.hopefully get a shot r something,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie. Look at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18808 to see Honey Gold
and http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18817 to see other colors, all on pine

Note, I coated these with General Finishes GF Arm-R-Seal Urethane Topcoat to endure Texas weather.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Rex* i watched Charles Neil use that honey gold its pretty and will pick up some water seal to day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* thats some beautiful lawn furniture , i like that honey gold but after seeing the other i like it better.you just coated the urethane over the water seal?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Eddie, the meds certainly did a number on me this time around. At one point I was watching the TV and decided to turn it off, then I woke up and found the TV was not even on. The bad part of that was what I was "watching" was a better program than we get on our TV service. during that time I was having all sorts of delusional episode where I could not distinguish between reality and illusions, but my, what great projects I built?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*lol*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wonder where * David* has been must be delivering that door,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* im going to look for some Cabernet while i pisk up some water sealer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Eddie, on those I did not put the water seal on, but you can if you like. The urathane top coat is like a super spar varnish I played with. It's good stuff. You can choose non glossy through high gloss with it.

You can even get Thompson's with a color already mixed in…...Honey Gold, Cedar, nutmeg brown and rustic red.You can even color the Clear Thompson's water seal with your own color. Using colored or tinted water seall allows you to make it a one coat operation.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, Cabernet is a beautiful color and a personal favorite, but some people find it a bit intense.
Remeber you have to concern yourself about a customer's color wants, and they are pretty limited. Make the Cabernet ones for personal use, show them and maybe someone will want that color to fit into their scheme.
Remember too that most customers already have some furniture they want your chairs to match or go well together, you should get a color chart and show to be certain it's the one they want.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Rex*.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have also done some experimenting for future reference when making any more of that patio furniture.
Previously I used Treated Pine 2xs which really is a pain to color because it takes a long while for the stain or dye to set as the treated wood is internally damp and also gums up blades more.
So I took a nice pine stud, stained or dyed different colors, put on 2 coats of Thompson'd clear, and left the stud outside to see how it held up. It has done pretty well, the water seal has done it's job, but suspect it will need another coat next year, it's been out there for 3 years.
Here is a minwax chart, the red dots show the ones I have used.


----------



## DS

*DY*, them French are something else. Do you think they used Thompson's Waterseal on that beast?

*eddie*, all those angles look like 90 degrees to me…. easy, peasy. :-D

*Rex*, thinking about making Death Wish 18? (or whatever sequel # it is up to)
Balls and Guts = no Brains?

*Ham*, the Monsoon will be starting in AZ soon and the rain will get intense. This week though, they say we're in a "cooling trend" down to 102F through the weekend.

*Stumpy*, is it just me, or are you videos getting better? Nice!

*Ted*, why is it that everytime I see your icon, I'm reminded of that guy from "The Cabinboy" movie? I liked you in "Groundhog Day"! What's Andie McDowell like in person? ;-) Good morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251 Actually I am very lucky to not have a death wish 18. I find I can actually say whatever I want to say about anything, not what you would like to say, the truth or insulting.
I just do it. The little whispers between the audience telling each other "it's the meds he's on" is my ace in the hole.  Another entitlement benefit lol lol

The French were going to use Thompson's Waterseal, but they dropped the can. boom, boom.

Meanwhile back in God's Country:


----------



## AKSteve

No Way *Eddie* it's been raining up here for the past 2 weeks I have had enough! still in the low 40's in the mornings and upper 50's to low 60's during the day. Supposed to get up in the mid 70's in Fairbanks this weekend, I am half tempted to go on a road trip on the Bike and thaw out a bit.

Oh an good morning all, Although It's probably afternoon for your right coast guys!


----------



## superdav721

Ted I found them They were under stats of all places. Thats crazy. Why not put them under users. DUHHH


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - this is for you…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY - Love it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Judging these jigs is hard. I think I'm just going to award myself the grand prize. I could use a trip to Hawaii…


----------



## DS

*DY *and *Rex*, my wife reads this forum too. 
A guy can get in trouble just for laughing about stuff like that.
So bad… so very, very baaad. (I didn't even have to eat a Twix-see dear?)


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, are you saying I suck? I mean.. I do suck at a lot of things, but not bad enough to be a vacuum clamp. Well, not on my better days… LOL

*DS*, Andie will always be Andie.. ya know. Personally, I think she wants me.. I can tell the way she looks at me. Either that or I got a piece of spinach stuck in my teeth again. I should update my avatar.. I don't have the beard anymore. I grow it in the winter and chop it off soon as it gets warm outside.

*Dave*, it sorta makes sense - they're not users, they are subscribers. And it would be under stats because how many subscribers you have is a statistic. I'm improvising… glad you found it.

One important thing you might want to do is change the permalinks in settings menu to get rid of that ? in the urls.. you'll get better search engine rankings. Under permalinks, select 'Custom' and use /%post_id%/%postname% to get something like yourwebsite.com/3/title-of-your-article where 3 is your third blog entry. The reason for the number is in case you have two articles with the same title.

Also, sign up at google.com/webmaster/tools and submit your website. Your site will appear in the searches within about a week. Otherwise it could take months before Google finds it. This is also why it's important to set your permalinks up right from the start, because you don't want to change the urls after the pages have been indexed.


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, does that mean no digital computerized dovetail machine or Woodcraft pencils?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ted, if you win, I will give you a Woodcraft pencil!


----------



## DS

Stumpy, is it true that the US Post Office charges international rates to mail a letter from the U.P.?
(That could double, or triple the cost of a Woodcraft pencil, not to mention driving across the border to get to the Woodcraft in the first place)
;-)


----------



## TedW

Cool! I've been holding out on buying a new pencil just in case I win one in a contest. There's still a little lead in the one I have, so I can hold out a couple more days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are going to get *Ham* in more trouble, you never say any thing about a womans butt ,it good way to find out how hard a cast iron skillet is.butt that was funny *DY*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, good to know you still have a little lead left in your pencil ….. you never know…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* dont worry about the contest WINNERS just dont forget the 10,000 $ PAC MONEY I SENT YOU.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*REX* . i went to town and got my blood pressure meds today and meet a pretty lady, in the store


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie. Now that's pretty funny. Go to get your blood pressure meds and meet some chick that raises your Blood pressure? Did you pop some pills on the spot?.
So what color did you come back with for the chairs?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Father's day is coming and with that in mind all lumberjocks are advised to be very careful on Father's night, bearing in mind, Mother's day will then be sometime in March 2013.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i was just saying when you guys get to talking that computer stuff i dont have a clue. imjust computer illiterate.but do admire you guys knowledge of it what ever it is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* home de poe here dont carry any of those colors ill have to order some got some cherry and colonal mapel it was on sale for 4 a quart ,may try some of it on a couple of em,


----------



## DIYaholic

Another crappy day at work. Who said TGIF? I have to work tomorrow, that makes tomorrow Friday doesn't it???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, now don't confuse us old farts, somebody said it was Friday today, so that's what we went with. Now someone tell us what tomorrow is.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now im cofused is tomorrow Friday or today. look on the good side *DIY* its some over time money .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess *Marty* got his lumber thats going to be a pretty floor in the kitchen that ought to keep him out of the dog house a while,but with all that rain proable working over.


----------



## TedW




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did get to the shop again today but for only 3 hours. Still it allowed me to get all my hardware together and make a drilling template. I'll start on the top lumber tomorrow as I will have the base framework done by then. I'll likely need help to manipulate the 2×10's to T&G them. Suppose I'll go get a grandkid to assist.
Not completely satisfied with today's work, but it was another step forward, could not continue more with the heat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you are confused, I'm not to blame. Besides, if you don't know what day it IS, then you probably don't know what TIME it is either, you can never be blamed for being late for an appointment.

eddie,
I'm on salary, NO overtime for me!!! Just more time spent working with idiots!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It's great to hear that your making to the shop & even better that you are able to work on a pre-project project!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
US old farts don't have a problem with time, that's why we have dogs. They do their job to let us know certain times of the day and can even lead us to where their food is kept, in case we forget.
Sorry you have to work with idiots, must be double tough as with recreation you choose to associate with hard core idiots and misfits here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
I have made this project many times in my head and it has even gone through several ver. changes, currently the actual physical build is ver. 35.
It is just so good to smell the sawdust, getting anything made is just a bonus.


----------



## TedW

What do you mean misfits.. I fit right i…

Oh.. never mind.


----------



## TedW

I'm working on cleaning up my shop, just found some of that orange really hard dense wood that I forget what it's called - not blood wood or purple heart, that other one. Anywayz, it looks like I'll be making another box pretty soon. I don't know how to make anything else.

I also found some other stuff, I think it's bubing but not really sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Just be careful, people have become addicted to sawdust. It leads to all sorts of physical, psychological & social problems!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ted that is the best bit of information I have had all week. Thank you very much!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY,
I must be an addict, I have all the symptoms.


----------



## DIYaholic

Before today turns into tomorrow, I'm going offline & into a comma. See y'all tomorrow….............

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's pill time folks, and then some sleep, so I'll say my good-nights here.
Another day tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

Dave, I'm glad it was helpful. I really enjoy this kind of stuff, and been fiddling with wordpress for years. If you want a hand setting up your portfolio, a slide show or gallery, a product catalog or just about anything else, just say the word. I've done most of it before, just to see if I can (kind of like woodworking..LOL). It would be nice to actually do some live work.


----------



## superdav721

Ted Thank you. I want to do a portfolio. Where do you put the media? The title and featured image are as far as I have got. How do I tie the pictures to it?


----------



## TedW

G'nite Rex… pleasant dreams


----------



## TedW

When you're writing there is a small icon above the editing box. Click that and upload whatever you want. After it uploads it will be "crunched" and put into the library. Crunching might take a while, depending on the size of the file. Just wait while it does it's thing.

I'm not sure about uploading multiple images, but for a single image, the upload interface will change after the crunching part is done, which then allows you to insert the image, choose which size image to insert, link to the larger image, the alignment and other stuff. You can insert the image right into the article or set it as the featured image. Featured images only display if the theme you're using is made to use it - some do and some don't.

You can also get images from the library, if you've already uploaded them. Clicking on the library tab will show a list and you can click on a link to "show this image" from the list. That will switch to the window as described above, with your selected image ready to be inserted or set to featured.

Write a sample article just to try it out and it will make a lot more sense. Look for the little icon just above the editing box, toward the left side.

EDIT: As for the portfolio, there are several plugins designed just for that purpose. I haven't tried any of them yet, but one called "Simple Portfolio" looks like a good one. You can install it by going to Plugins > Add new > and Search for Simple Portfolio. It should be at or near the top of the list. Just install and activate it. Actually, I think I'm going to go ahead and install a site so I can try it out.


----------



## TedW

Dave, I'm not sure but I think we should move this to private messages. Not to be secretive of anything, but it doesn't seem we should use the forum for this discussion.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Coffee is on and Miss J made corn caserole. It is sort of like cornbread on steroids. It has whole kernals and rotten cream and cheese and someother stuff in it. It is TAAAAAYYYSSSSSSSSTEEEEEEEEEE.

Today is a shopping day at Lowes. I need to get the light fixtures, a couple of breakers, the wire, and all the paraphenalia that goes with wiring jobs. After that is a noon gig playing the local funfest day.

Then back to the Great Kitchen Right Face.


----------



## patron

morning all

been absent here some
as my daily 500MB's of service has been down
finding that looking at videos eats up most of it
so won't do that just for fun

ted and dave
as far as i'm concerned
learning about a web site is important to many of us
i have been gleaning all i can about it
from other discussions here and elsewhere

LJ's is a great site to show and share our work
but as we don't sell anything here
a web page seems to be the only way

and having one that actually gets to the buying public
is paramount 
SS just goes so far
selling a table or a box at times 
can make all the difference in our world

many help with things like sketch-up
why not web building


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning misfits.
Ham, you seem to have redeemed yourself, that breakfast sounds good. Have a great day at Lowes, let us know of any good things in the tools section.
It's early for you David, missed you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday to Me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I was in a pub on Friday night. Had a few . . . I noticed two large women by the bar. They both had strong accents so I asked, "Hey, are you two ladies from Scotland?" 
One of them chirped: "It's WALES you friggin' idiot!" 
So, I immediately apologized and said, "Sorry, are you two whales from Scotland?" 
That's the last thing I remember…..


----------



## patron

thanks roger

you know how it goes
we move ahead
and find ourselves behind
on other corners

blew my wad last month 
with my sisters services
coupled with a 5 weeks to SS this month
and my bud daniel was going to come for his door last weekend
and didn't show
then the sander down
and the new satellite bills (and the old one too)

been robbing david to pay for david here
no phone no tv no nada
might clean the fridge today
it has never been this empty
looks like i can get a sponge in there lol

but daniel is supposed to be here later today
and wednesday is SS day
so things are looking up !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box, is it your birthday?


----------



## patron

HAPPYBIRTHDAYMARTY !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David,
Same here David, it's really difficult to get by each month. My SS check is on the 27th, so we are emptying the fridge too. Keeping to a budget has become almost impossible and any price increase hits us pretty hard. I have my treatments every 21 dats, and that mean I nedd gas moey for the 120 mile round trip. What is worrying us is that we are going into high AC usage, and don't know what bills that with produce. A decent cost of living increase would help everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Happy Birthday Marty, I hope you have a really nice day and get lots of prezzies.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...

Rex - it's Saturday here…..not sure what day it is in your world!

Ham - breakfast sounds good - now what to do?

Happy Bday Marty! Do it up!

David - who needs tv when you got this thread??

Got to spend the day with the kids yesterday - well young adults now…....and that was really nice!

Rains are coming (again) going to get some quality shop time in….


----------



## JL7

SD and Ted - just a quick question about the website stuff…..

From my understanding, the Wordpress is open source, so you need a domain name and a hosting site, correct?

What is the basic cost to do this? Just looking for the simple answer….......thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, A woodworking buddy of mine is getting married today.They are throwing me a big fancy party immediately following the wedding. We will have an open bar, music, dancing, pictures, and a big 3 tier cake. I thought it was nice of them to do all of that for me when they are so busy with this marriage thing…..


----------



## JL7

LOL - that is a good buddy! Hmmm, open bar - if I leave now, I could make it there in 10 hours or so…....


----------



## superdav721

* MArty Happy Birthday to you!*
Ted Thank you. I am using the Rustic template. It has the portfolio plugin built into it. Its like everything else. I will keep chipping at it and it will show it self.
Jeff I used Godaddy. I got there middle plan. 150 gig of storage. $6.64 a month. Domain and hosting. I use wordpress its free. But if you speak HTML any editor will do.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' Dave - thanks for the quick answer…....I figured it was something like that….I tried godaddy awhile back using their website building software and promptly gave up!

Like David said - this is good info for us web dummies to learn…...thanks for blazing the trail for us!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

...and before I leave for the shop.
Sandra located a package of English Bacon in the freezer, so it's Bacon, eggs and fried bread for breakfast…mmmm.
So what's so special? Well, here's English Bacon.


----------



## TedW

*Happy Birthday Marty!*









That's a good one.. so good I had to swipe it and post it to my facebook… sure to generate some laughs there too.

*Websites *- Jeff, Dave, et al… Seeing how at least a few of us here have an interest in making a website to promote our woodworking endeavors, I took the liberty of opening a separate topic for discussing websites, so we can keep all the posts together in one place. Also, we wouldn't want to jump topics here in this one.. that wouldn't be polite, LOL! If you want, we can take the website discussion over here ==> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38895


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted,
That's a good idea BUT caution, make it using a set of softwares where we don't a gazzilion different products/services to contend with, it will he hideous if it is not specified products ONLY.
If necessary, with so many different products/services, separate threads are in order. KISS

......and stop taking liberties or we will smack you and send you to your room.


----------



## patron

yea ted

and that would be after he kisses you
with those greazy bacon lips


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted,
another thing to have in mind, is that you must take all instructions down to the lowest intellect so that everyone understands. You may have to make a special case scenario for Eddie though and drop the standard a few points.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, KISS means Keep It Simple, Stupid or can mean Keep It Stupid, Simple - I prefer the latter.


----------



## patron

it is just the image rex

i know chicago 
is a tough town

but from a guy in a panama hat
it just might be too much

by the way ted
thanks for doing that blog

i don't have anything to write there yet
maybe when i begin to understand it better
and can ask intelligent questions


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mmmmmmmmmmmm…. bacon…


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Too late mate….....all gone.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## TedW

I already went and complicated everything. You're right… KISS 'http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/11.gif' I'll add another post to simplify things.

Patron, if you ever get a chance to visit here I'll gladly show you around. Chicago is actually a really nice city with a lot of really nice people, just some neighborhoods are a bit rough. I live in a really nice neighborhood where people always smile and say hello to each other.

Stumpy, I love those guys! Too bad my internet connection is so bad I can't watch the whole video without loosing my connection half way through it.


----------



## TedW

I wrote a whole post about how I already made the topic too complicated, about how Chicago is a really nice city with nice people, and about how bad my internet connection is that I can't watch the video without getting disconnected half way through it. When I hit the submit button, I was disconnected. I'm not writing it all over again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, I think the best thing is to list the items you will be using, so that those interested can get them and be better able to follow on. Test everything through Eddie, then you know everyone else will "get it".
Been to Chicago a few times. It was bitterly cold one June I went, then froze at a baseball game. Windy City - yes and cold windy city too. Hell going to and from airport to Chicago. Food was good, architecture was good, but don't have any urges to go back there again.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*........
or in your case shouldn't it be *Happy ABORTION SURVIVAL Day*???

I hope you remember all the good things about today and have alcohol induced amnesia for all the "Bad Behavior" (and I see that you are well on your way)!!!

I've been to Chi' town many a times. I lived in Downwers Grove when I was a wee one (2yrs to 4yrs old). While visiting my Great Aunt's highrise apartment in Chigago, I almost drowned in the swimming pool. I also spent my 40th birthday in Chicago. Had a layover (flying from Tuscon, AZ to Burlington, VT), got bumped so the airline gave us a voucher for hotel, food & BEVERAGE!!!

GOLF is a four letter word! U.S. Open is on. It is required viewing. Bye for now….................


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I love "The Great White North" with Bob & Doug Mackenzie!!!

It's great that you share your Canadian heritage with us folks living in the USA!!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Stumpy you hose-head…...thanks for the videos…......are you all jig'd out??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Judging's done… Yanks didn't win.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bob, I mean Doug, oh I mean stumpy…......bring it on…....


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen eddie? eddie…...wake up!


----------



## TrBlu

Hey Stumpy!!!

When's the party?!?


----------



## JL7

Now this is completely not normal….

Primus:


----------



## superdav721

I love Primus.
Thanks!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - when you've got the time - watch this:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First time hearing Primus.
Those damned penguins know how to JAM though.
Now I'm going to YoooooooooTube and look for more Primus.
See ya!


----------



## JL7

In case anyone got through part 1, here's the rest…..enjoy…...


----------



## superdav721

William Primus is most likely the best bass player I have ever heard.
Look up "My name is mud"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Happy Birthday** Marty * have a shot and celebrate you made it another year about to catch* Rex.*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that *William* is good he dose all that wood work don't see how he dose it great video william and you are bad as with that bass .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *yall can talk about that web stuff want bother me .im still trying to learn sketch up been trying to learn it for a few years finnaly gave up went back to a pencil and a grocery bag ,but im going to check it out,like rex said if i can do it any idiot can do it ,i been going to some on scratch up and have learned a lot all kidding aside


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*TrBlu *stumpy having a party ,lets go to* DS* he s got a pool; and new grass


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* was that the concert you went to they are great entertainers love to see them one day


----------



## TedW

Hey, the Primus is good! I'm gonna follow William over to youtube and find some more of that band.

Stumpy, I broke the lead on my pencil… time's runnin out! I might have to stoop to using a carpentry pencil… oh the humility!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finally got a break on the weather and got the spray gun some what fingered out .one more coat and think it will be good to go . know now on the stick chairs to finish first and then put together. was in the front yard spraying it and a lady stoped and bought one . wanted the bench told her it would be a while on it as i was wanting to go on vacation .have to be when i get back .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* go to the banks they have free pencil i got a bunch of them ,they dont care if you get a few ,i dont even bank at most of them,


----------



## JL7

Yep - my name is mud:


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - that is the same concert that I saw - I think everyone should have a look …...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Yanks* sorry you didnt win i liked the jig .should at least get a bumper sticker


----------



## JL7

eddie - you got the business going on - keep it up…forget about what Rex has to say….........


----------



## DIYaholic

I spent the day working with idiots. Then I watched the third round of the U.S. Open. My N.Y. Mets lost. That was my day. How was yours?

Marty,
Old farts like yourself need to limit your alcohol intake, to prevent hangovers & bad behavior. I hope your hangover isn't to severe!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy marty* probable already there to late for the warning


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm usually a day late & (way more than) a dollar short!!!

I also like to point out the obvious.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* its going , but its not going to make me wealthy but when your broke a few hundred is like a thousand .lot of times i thank God for hot dogs and that they aint turned anything off yet .but it all way works out and dont think ill starve ,maybe lose a pound r two sometimes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too* Randy* . think *Marty* know what planet hes on


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty doesn't even know his name by this point!!! Maybe we can convince him his name is Mud!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty Mud!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mud slides , .* Rex* is proable there at* Marty* party


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea *Marty mud slide* ,hes off tomorrow thank god the streets will at least be safe he will have time to sober up before he get back in that truck


----------



## JL7

Marty has a 3 tier cake and an open bar for his 87th birthday….............Happy F-in b-day Marty…..............


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

tomorrow is Fathers day too so happy Father days to to all you Fathers and dont for get to tell them


----------



## DIYaholic

*Marty is so old…*

He farts dust!

His SS# is 001!

Was around for the "Big Bang"!

Your turn…............


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

aint to morrow fathers day one of my kid gave me some thing said it was fathers day tomorrow after a asked what she had done **


----------



## DIYaholic

On Father's Day, I lock the door, pull down all the shades & refuse to answer the door. I don't want anyone claiming me to be their father!!! I have NO children that I know of & plan on keeping it that way!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty is so old *

he took his first drivers exam in a horse and buggy

he first job was cleaning stall out on ark.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

are you sure *Randy * i have a few extras .you can use they got that it is better to give than receive backwards.lol


----------



## DIYaholic

I am positive that I "KNOW OF" no offspring!!! Came close once!!!


----------



## superdav721

My name is mud. OK that reminds me of Riki Rachtman OH those were the days!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some times if you come close it take


----------



## JL7

Not sure how this goes now - but Randy, my kids remembered their dad this year…...

Natalie Merchant…...my favorite vocalist ever:


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That's a nice offer, but I will need to refuse!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

For all the (willing) fathers out there, Congrats (or my condolences, for the nonwilling)!!! Enjoy your day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* is so old he taught Adam to garden.
*Marty* is so old he remembers when his dad was a twinkle in his grandfather's eye.


----------



## JL7

Marty has got his head buried in the third tier of his birthday cake….......hopefully his silicone girlfriend can drive the big truck home…....


----------



## DIYaholic

*Marty is so old*.....
He came from the "Gene Puddle"!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Marty is so old*.......

He knows Rex since childhood!!!

The wheel was revolutionary!!!


----------



## JL7

*Marty is so old…..........*

He used to date Wilma Flintstone…......then he met Rex…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* here a song for ya happy birthday


----------



## DIYaholic

*Marty is so old*........

in school there was no history class!

Adult diapers are actually kind of convenient!

When God said let there be light he hit the switch!


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
Are Rex & Marty still dating??? I'm afraid of their offspring!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I would have to look that up on up Jurassic.com….......and that site is soooooooo slowwwwww


----------



## JL7

eddie - cool vid….the Ozark Mountain Daredevils…....GO


----------



## TedW

Eddie, banks don't have Woodcraft pencils… it's just not the same.

The winners were announced? where, I didn't see it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i understand* Ted* the* stumpy nubs contest council* is having an emergency meeting on the entrys .seems some were really jigs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they were a group that used to come thur town all the time for a while. is this look like maine or some where up around there got it off the net but didnt say where just usa


----------



## DIYaholic

Since it has officially turned from late (evening) to early morning, I must retire for the day. Y'all have fun on the "Overnight Shift"!!!

See ya in the not so distant future…........

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

My guess was Tennessee….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite ,*Randy* have a good one tomorrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

could be* Jeff* they do have a pretty fall ,this would be something to see .i thought out on the upper north east coast


----------



## JL7

eddie - could be most anywhere - there is cool stuff all over this great land…...NO I'm not running for any office…...


----------



## JL7

As Roger Waters would say…..

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## TedW

You know you're an LJ junkie when you feel compelled to stop in one last time to say good night.

Good night, everybody!


----------



## JL7

There is a new therapy class setting up for LJ's ..........lost the bulletin tho…....


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Happy Father's day. Today we pl,ay a church service and it is already in the 70s. Yesterday when we played it was 106 on the band stand.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham.
Happy Father's Day. Got a little more done on my layout bench yesterday, but not as much as I expected, but any progress is good.
Just been reading the posts since yesterday evening after I nodded off prematurely and seemed to have missed a lot of fun. My name was mentioned several times, and I have my sights locked on to those obnoxious bastards for future annihilation.
Poor Marty, having all those nasty things said about him - even if true. FYI the Big Bang Theory was caused by Marty when taking a crap and passing a non tapered turd (aka ML7), the bang was his ass snapping shut.
Eddie now has so many of his chairs lined up on his front lawn that neighbors think a Revival is coming to town.
Oh well, better get my second cup of coffee and pop a few pills.
Be careful out there guys, and if you can't be careful, consider investing in a stroller.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What day is this???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a special guest for the awards show. It will air tomorrow evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Make sure you can pick me up at the airport, my flight arrives at 3.12 pm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's Father's Day, go out an adopt a kid!!!

Rex,
I heard that the people of Texas paid for your airfare. Do you know why it was a "One Way" ticket?

Ham,
Please remember to hydrate, hydration is important with exerting ones self in the heat. Since I don't like the taste of water, I mix mine with scotch!

Stumpy,
Like yourself, I too have a "Big One". Tape measure that is! I have the same "Big Grip" tape measure, got it as a gift. You are right, it does "de-pants", do to it's weight. Looking forward to the "Awards Show".

As I am NOT a father, that I know of, today is a non existing day. Since today does not exist, I plan on doing nothing! I just hope that I can pull it off without too much physical exertion!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty are you hung over?
I miss those days!
Happy fathers Day everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning, Super.
I don't miss those "daze", I miss those nights!!!


----------



## TedW

Jeff, I thought this was the therapy class. Worse yet, I though I was making good progress.

Marty, I got one of those big tape measures so I don't have to use my reading glasses. Now everything I make is oversized.

Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. I'm still working on it.


----------



## HamS

*Randy * - thanks, I enjoy the taste of a good single malt myself, but I don't think it would go over well if I hydrated with some GlenLivet and then went to sing the gospel songs and breathed scotch fumes all over the preacher. Of course, they all know I am a sinner, but aren't we all?

It is actually prety cool compared to what it has been. It is threatening to rain, but nothing to speak of yet. There are pretty badly stressed crops in these parts right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Can I trade in 4 for a good one? Just kidding, all of my kids are *Great progress you're making there Ted…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Feelin' pretty good today *Dave*. I kept myself hydrated with frozen lemonades. I had to drink them fast or they would melt. I think it's the brain freeze that keeps the alcohol from creating a hangover…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, If you get your hands on any of that rain, Please send some down to my neighborhood…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Marty* happy birthday we gave you a roast for you birthday last nite,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went and bought me an old John Deere for my birthday. I recon I aught to go unload it from the trailer…..

Later All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy farthers day all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* you are right we all are if we wnat to admit it r not , pray the farmers get some rain soon,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* dont expect to much from that thearpy class, *Jeff* put it together at a pink floyd concert


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* whos the guest. looking foward to the show.


----------



## JL7

Greetings all…....

Been in therapy all day…....it's not working….

However - if you want your stuff posted on the home page - just keep posting the same project over and over….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I'm really stressed out these days, do you think rain wood help me????

Ted,
I'm glad the therapy is working. However, if you get "too well", you won't fit in around here as well!

Eddie,
Is that a giant walking through the Grand Canyon??? If so, someone should warn DS251 that the giant may head south to Phoenix!
Becareful, Stumpy's guest may just be an "interventionist". But you don't have any addictions, do you? Oh yeah, LumberJocks…nevermind!

Marty,
Sorry, the rule is "Finders, Keepers", besides returns and exchanges must be made within the first 90 days of ownership!

JL7,
I will post a project over & over & over again, as soon as I actually complete one!


----------



## superdav721

Putting together a video. It will be a while. Waiting on bars to draw across the screen and crappy upload bandwidth.


----------



## TedW

I knew there was something not right about that therapy class.. I want my nickel back!


----------



## TrBlu

Okay Ted, Here's your Nickelback.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I'll be at the edge of my seat waiting for the show. Who is the secret, surprise guest? I won't tell anybody. (just type it real small so the others don't see it)


----------



## DIYaholic

Against my better judgement, I'm going to venture out into the real world and run a few errands & then stop by to have dinner with some friends.

TTFN….....


----------



## JL7

Have you ever assembled a cabinet and then realize the drawer slides on one side are 1/4" higher than the other side?


----------



## superdav721

Video is uploading to youtube.


----------



## JL7

OK Dave - I'll make the popcorn….......


----------



## superdav721

Video


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
The slides were installed for a house with unlevel floors!


----------



## TedW

Jeff, I did that once but my glides were 1/4" lower on the other side. Just tilt the cabinet a little and cut the drawer to fit. Hope that helps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff, *That's what door shims are for…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I felt the roast last night. It was hotter then #e!!.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, Knock…....


----------



## superdav721

Who is there?


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I'm here so I can't be there!


----------



## TedW

You're not here.. you must be there!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Nice blog entry. I even went & checkout the electrolysis blog. Good info about an easy rust removal system. Thanks for making me read up on it.

BTW: I wasn't able to login on your wordpress site yesterday (yes, I subscribed). I will try again tomorrow & see if that is still the case. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I am, there I'm not!


----------



## TedW

Thanks *Tim*, but I was hoping for a wooden nickle… or at least the back of one.


----------



## TedW

*Jeff*, door shims are for doors. He need drawer shims.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Just shim up the house to make the drawer level!


----------



## TedW

Then you need house shims, but it's okay.. you can use door shims for a house because the house has doors. You can also use window shims on a house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
As Mike Holmes wood say; MAKE IT RIGHT!!! Go buy new cabinets!!!!

It is no longer today as it has turned into tomorrow! You know what I mean. Time for "Pee Pee Night Night"!!!

The coffee has been set for morning. Overnight Crew, your up!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Randy I opened it up, wide. It should be easier now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

THe editor ate my post. I do not like editors that destroy posts. I think it is one of the dangers of typing and posting on a laptop. It is so easy to drag the thumb over the slide pad and highlight things you don't want highlighted.

Today they are going to install the new patio door. I hired this done so there is insurance in case something goes amiss. I really don't like having great holes in the house. This will be a large milestone on the way to the great kitchen right face being complete. It is also going to open a good bit of space in the garage where the door has been stored while we were waiting for the contractor to be free.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....*Ham* you have mysteriously forgotten to post what you had for breakfast?? Must have patio doors on the brain, good luck with that!

*Ted, Marty and Randy* - thanks SO MUCH for the expert advice on the drawer issue - this is quite a testament to the quality of expertise that hangs out in the stumpy forum…........I think I will be going with the house shim idea, really makes good sense!

*Stumpy* - looking forward to the big contest results today….......no pressure!

Back to work - have a great day…...........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I hope everyone had a great Father's day.
Marty spent the night with his Swedish sex doll, and they may have an announcement to make concerning the patter of little plastic feet in the future.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Stumpers!
Man the weekend went by fast, I didn't realize I hadn't checked in all weekend.

I mentioned earlier that I brought all my chisels and plane irons with me to sharpen while I am out of town.

WEEELLLLL…This Saturday, I was out and about needing a woodworking/tool fix, just looking mind you, and I discover that the local Sears carries the Work Sharp 3000! So guess what I now have. (Stumpy - I will be purchasing your plan when I get back home). So I spent much of my weekend sharpening EVERYTHING!

This is taking longer than anticipated as I am basically sharpening everything as if they have never been sharpened, and in some cases changing the angles.


----------



## JL7

Morning Rex - We (of course) are curious how you know so much about Marty's affairs…..but that being said - it would technically be the patter of little *rubber* feet…....silicone is a thermo-set, not a thermo-plastic. It's important that we stay factual while making fun of Marty.

I shouldn't admit this but I got 29 years in the rubber business….......go ahead, take your shots…....


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - I thought I saw a post on here somewhere that Sears was selling the WS for $150 or so? Is this true?


----------



## DamnYankee

JL7 - yes on the WS, but not the WS3000, the WS3000 standard $199


----------



## superdav721

There was a typo on the sears site once. They offered the work sharp for twenty bucks. They flew off the shelves.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't throw any money away buying the WS2000. Yes, it's cheaper. But a year from now you will be buying the WS3000 and putting the 2000 on the shelf. I'm a big cheapskate, but it didn't take much research to see that the 3000 is a far better value.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - when this evening are you expecting to post the contest results…I'm looking forward to a good laugh


----------



## ssnvet

mmmmmm…... back bacon!!!

I'd yodel for that :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

$150 for the WS2000 isn't much of a sale. Menards has it for $100. But like Stumpy said, don't waist your money. And if you do feel the need to throw your money away, let me know what day trash pick-up is so I can come by and get it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Jeff, thanks for the ammo.
A couple were having sex. and after they had finished, the female coos, If we have a girl we'll call her Sally. The guy ties a knot in the end of his rubber and says, and if it's a boy, we'll call him Houdini.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, wow 29 years, that was a long stretch, just about as long as the Trojan war.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Thanks for supporting me on this one. If God didn't intend on man to play with silicone, He wouldn't have given us plastic surgeons…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, In rubber QC, you could be responsible for Eddie, Marty tells me that his birth was the result in a hole in a rubber. Marty was less fortunate, when they tested his DNA they found it was a cocktail, so technically he has many fathers, some have been shaken by the news, others have never been stirred.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I had DNA testing done on all of my kids and found the same thing. They are the result of Bud, Jack, Jim, and Jose…..


----------



## JL7

This is the WS post I referred to: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/38882

So not the wimpy one….


----------



## JL7

Careful Marty - don't necessarily count on my on-going support of your silicone adventures…....

Rex - it is truly amazing how quickly I became responsible for eddie….WOW! We did however make some changes to the formulation after that…...truth be known.


----------



## JL7

True Story.

Our dearly departed shipping clerk Earl (great and funny guy) was out in the shop truck at a stoplight. The guy in the convertible next to him sees the sign on the truck and in his best smart-ass voice, says "oh you work for the rubber company - what do you guys make?"

And Earl - without pause - says "nothing for little guys like you"......

Funny guy. We miss him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* He must have got it last week cuz sears shows it at $199.99
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/tools-bench-stationary-power-tools-bench-grinders/s-1021243?keyword=ws3000&viewItems=25&sLevel=0&autoRedirect=true&sLevel=0|2&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL


----------



## HamS

Marty did you get the parcel they said would be delivered today?


----------



## superdav721

Oh man I got to show you guys the plane I just got. I thought it was a coffin smoother.


----------



## superdav721

A compass coffin with a depth stop. The iron is all but used up. But that is not a hard find. $11.99




































They did not start tipping wood screws until 1841. I found one in England for $150 bucks. I think I did pretty well.


----------



## JL7

Where did you find that one Dave? I can definitely say I've never seen one like that. I'll go make the popcorn - get the restoration video going…..


----------



## JL7

Oh - and you might want to think about some varnish for the chair (stool?).....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I got it off eBay. I thought it was coffin smoother that was in bad shape. I paid $12 + shipping. Now I have to find an iron.. And that stool-table has been outside in the yard for a few years. Thats what I put my toolbox on when I am fixing cars.

Man I cant wait to get this one going. The body still had wet oil behind the wedge. It was well taken care off. I will not be taking the patina off of this plane.

I found another one her in the states missing the depth stop screw from a plane dealer for $60.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I said I got it at Sears for $199 for the WS3000….standard retail price


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - where do you find all these planes?


----------



## DamnYankee

Ok it's Monday evening where's my award….......ummm show?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* Got it Saturday. Was just sitting here checking it out. It's got a lot of good parts on it and may be easy to piece it back together. Thanks again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice find *Dave.* Gotta see this one in action…..


----------



## superdav721

Rob eBay. Really.
Me to Marty. Me to.
I have a fore plane with a good iron. 2 3/8


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
The editor ate my post
Is that anything like "The dog ate my homework"???

DY,
I could send you my stuff to sharpen, just to give you the practice.

Rex,
I had a good Father's Day. No one knocked on my door claiming that I was their father. Another year that I have skated through childless! Yea ME!!!

Super,
Nice plane, but I have some bad news for you. No matter how well you rehab that PLANE, it ain't never gonna get airbourne, it ain't got wings!

ssnvet,
I like Yodels!









Marty,
Does your "Doll" come with a patch kit?

JL7,
Have you ever made/had a "Rubber Biscuit"?

William, Eddie, Patron, et al…....Wher iz yous all at?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Doing a couple of retakes. Gonna have to pull an all nighter!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Is "Craft Services" aware of the extended shooting schedule or are you ordering out for pizza?
Don't rush, we want a good show, not an AFV highlight!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The red carpet was rolled out, the popcorn was popped, the fridge was stocked with "COLD ONES" all for naught. I will need to wait for my next fix of BCWW. What a bummer! I am having a cold one though, I've earned it!!!

With BCWW on hold, I'm calling it a night. Night Shift, your up!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Can someone PLEASE start the coffee? PLEASE!!!


----------



## TedW

I replace a sheet vinyl floor in a kitchen today, here in my building. Was supposed to just cut it around the cabinets but after moving the fridge and stove out of the room, decided one of the cabinets could easily be moved out of the way as well. I ended up removing all the cabinets, even the sink with a dishwasher next to it. What should have taken 3 hours ended up taking 10 hours, but I did it right and that's what matters. Wait, no… I will get paid for 10 hours instead of 3, and that's what matters.

*Dave*, that's a sweet lookin plane. Not that I know much about these matters, but it's still pretty cool. I look forward to the video.

*Stumpy*, better you than me. I found a pencil from Owl Hardwood Lumber in my there-might-be-on-in-here drawer.. full length, only sharpened once. I'll be okay for about a week so take all the time you need.

*Rex*, I'm obsessive compulsive.. can't help it.

*Everybody else*, Hi!

*Ted*, stop talking to yourself… you never listen anyway.

Working sure does get in the way of getting anything done.

*Randy*, here..


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Stumpy.
Thanks Ted.
Just checking in before bedtime.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall been doing some jabbering,happy what ever that holiday was , been making lawn chairs, now squirrel feeders ,other than that not much here , eating supper right now eating ding-dongs and cheetoes . and chocolate milk.


----------



## TedW

Ding-dongs, cheetoes and chocolate milk? *Eddie*, you party animal!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i just got a WS 3000 .its great even i have sharp tools now and it makes a very big difference if i can get a sharpe edge anyone can that thing works ,,and that rig* stumpy* has. get the plans you want regret it ,im starting to get a little bit better with the planes and chisels .now but still a lots more practice.its a lot better that the 2000 worth it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Ted* just to tired to cook , wish i had some spam but itll have to wait till next months check


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

7 more hours pay and knowing you did it right is a win win day.i always hated when told to do some job and knew it was poorly done and try to tell them some times thay dont care,but i would tell they its your money .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* this girl came by with this small kid looking for you she said he was a splitting image of you .told her that that was just your avatar but then im assuming and u know what they say about assuming


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* love those videos got to see some of them going back and watch the rest of them been studying the bowtie one ,now that i got some sharpe tools hope to try that on a big slab of cedar,may have to change to *Dr.Dave*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* cheetos and ding dong are all niters lunches, but makes the key board turn yellow by the third bag


----------



## TedW

I got plenty of spam, if you want I can forward some of it to your email.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I've got plenty of spam.. if you want I can forward some of it to your email 

EDIT: Darn post didn't show till after I tried again. Oh well.. at least I did the kitchen floor right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *gald to see your back at your same old DNA self


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it may be that spam you sent was it bacon flavored it always get hung up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i been looking at your web tread it is very informative .one day i m going to do a study on it and will be looking at it more in depth , right now im still geting the basics , you know i got i bet 10 pincles here and still have to look for one .rex was pretty much right if i can learn it anybody can .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some times it double post


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* gald to see you serviced the wedding


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder where *David* has wondered off too whats him and* William* up to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my neighbor had some tiger Lillys bloom yesterday pretty flower


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess i better get back on my commission im working on .its for a very wealthy collector of fine art and early Victorian furniture said thats why he choose me .and that he had heard of my achievements in the craft of wood work heres a sneak peek


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, I was never sure what you meant by squirrel feeders.. I just leave the garbage can open. Your's are a lot cooler looking.

One day I had a bag of mixed nuts and poured about a dozen of them on the ground. One squirrel found them and wouldn't let the other squirrels near the pile. He ate as many as he could then buried the rest of them right there on the spot. Of course, as soon as he left another squirrel dug them up and polished off the rest. It was funny to watch. It just makes me wonder what happens of two squirrels get in the jar at the same time.


----------



## devann

mmmm, canned squirrel, good with crackers and peanut butter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Woke up this morning to the smell of coffee and canned squirrel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Neat feeder, but if he eats to much, he'll never get back out of the hole…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Coffee is on and breakfast is a a tiny square of corn casserole. I have been controlling my caloric intake becuase Miss J told me she wanted me to live a little longer. I guess it is so she has someone to fix up the house. I have not been eating the kind of breakfast that I have been, or lunch or dinner for that matter. It is working though as I have lost 16 lbs in the last 7 weeks. The new door is in and it really looks nice to have a two panel door instead of a three panel door. It is in the sestern wall of the house ane the old door wold siimply radiate heat in the summer afternoons. while some gets through, the new door doesm't pass nearly as much heat as the old one did. It isn't rotted at the bottom either.

Actually got some shop time yesterday in the PM. I took off work so I could be home in case the door guy needed anything and did some work in the shop. I ran into something I haven't ever experienced before and attribute it to heat and lots of sap. I was ripping tubafores and one of them would just bog the saw down and act like it was just not going to cut. THe blade is not dull and it cut everything but this one. It was also a lot heavier than the rest of the stack of lumber. I blew the circuit breaker twice trying to get it ripped before I went on to the next one. That two by four had to be just full of pitch.

Well, time to take the trash out and face a day.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie
Morning world.
Its going to be a hot one.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all - two nights in row now with thunderstorms and hail while I should be sleeping….oh well….I guess the rain is better than the wildfires burning…...

eddie - I like the canned squirrel design - hadn't seen that one before. We have tons of squirrels in the yard, but not sure I want to encourage them….........so I'm a little torn on that one…...

Ham - that tubafore probably had some stress in it and is pinching the blade…...that's my guess. Kind of a scary thing I'd say.

Ted - good for you on scamming the customer into extra billable hours…... Perfect solution in a down economy. You should run for president.

Back to work….............


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I ran into the exact cutting difficulties yesterday. Fortunately though, I knew exactly what it was causing it. When you have a piece of lumber that is heavier than normal, it does funny things. The weight means it has not dried properly. Certain pieces have so much pitch, as you suggested, that I don't know if they ever dry properly. 
Anyway, those pieces also move in mysterious ways and often pich the blade. This can happen even with a riving knife or splitter because it can bow outwards and apply pressure between the fence and blade, still acting in a pinching manner. Either way, it can be dangerous. 
Now for the trick. This doesn't always work, but it has often for me. If a board is pinching so bad it throws the breaker, thinks can get scary. Have a smoke (if you go for that sort of thing) and get the saw up and running again. Now flip the board end to end and try running it again. On most boards this reverses the direction of whatever it was trying to do before, thus the opposite of pinching. 
On the rare occasion I have a board that pinches from both ends, I chop it up for fire wood. In speak form experience. Trying to force the saw to rip it anyway can have dangerous consequences. 
Try this next time and I hope it works for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The wait is over! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YAAAAAAAA BABY!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Just on my first cup of heaven. Got to read up on this thread some, had a busy day yesterday, but not in the shop.
Someone was asking about David, well I think he is hunkered down waiting for his SS check (like others), and it has been difficult for SS receivers as last month we waited 5 weeks for our checks and it has thrown many into a very tight financial situation. Remember David has only a certain amount of time on his satellite service, and he is probably used his allowance.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Check out the new show, Rex!

I'm gonna go take a nap now!


----------



## TedW

I have a couple of errands to do today then the rest of the week off, unless another job pops up. Finally, time to get things done! Yay!!

*Eddie*, keep looking at that website thread. There is something in the pipeline that may be of interest to you.

*Stumpy*, I can almost see you doing the happy dance. I know them all nighters are grueling, but sometimes that's just what's needed to get it done. I'll go check out the video now. Wish me luck!

*Carl*, oh wait… there's no Carl here. Nevermind.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, just watched the video, it was great. All the entries were great too.


----------



## DS

Where the heck did *Carl* go?

Looks like *Stumpy* outdid himself with the video.

I've been super busy at the office. Gotta get back to it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Video was great!

Once again I'm in a class all by myself.

Just call me "Shameless"


----------



## superdav721

At work can't stream video. Will watch when I go home.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Love the new signature, *Yanks*!


----------



## DamnYankee

I AM SERIOUSLY GOING THROUGH DETOX! I NEED SAWDUST! THis sharpening my chisels and plane irons only goes so far!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I was originally going to submit my peg making jig, as seen in my project (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62308) but decided at the last moment to go with the window decal placement jig. I was a bit surprised you didn't state its name in the video.


----------



## superdav721

Nice work Stumpy how much do you pay the shop flies?


----------



## JL7

Great job on the jig contest Stumpy - despite all the controversy - you kept cool and prevailed. You really earned that cold one here…....

CARL'S NOT HERE!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Carl,* Please report to lost and found…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, I've been loosing weight too. But that's because they can't seem to fix my A/C to work more then 2 hours a day…..


----------



## DS

Hey, have you ever noticed that we've never seen *Carl *and *TedW *online at the same time???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* Type us a message while holding both hands in the air…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* You'll have to run next door and deposit another 50 cents in David's meter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ordered new decals for the side of my dump truck. I can now bake pizzas on the floorboard while driving down the road…..

The Allison automatic transmissions are great to drive but they put out a lot of heat. We shot the floorboard with a thermo gun, (used to measure the temp of asphalt) it registered 180 degrees…..


----------



## DS

Nobody's seen nor heard from Carl in over 5 1/2 years-I sure hope he's alright.


----------



## superdav721

What has Carl got to do with Allison transmissions?


----------



## superdav721

Cooking another video. I need some stress relief when I got off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm having a cold one. And it ain't Vernors…


----------



## JL7

Marty - your "girls" should be good to go up to 300 degrees, so you can put your mind to rest…....


----------



## JL7

OK Dave - I need to cut back on the popcorn, but it's mandatory….....ready for more video…...

Cheers Stumpy!


----------



## JL7

Also - solution to offset drawer slides = build crooked drawers…....done.


----------



## JL7

Probably no help, but if search google images for *Carl *here is what you get:

click


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, you need an insulator blanket.
We used to use them on open frame drag cars to sheild the heat from the transmission that would run you out of the car after a few hard passes.
Here's a good one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks *Jeff*, That's a relief…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you seen this man???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, I'd rather cover my floor in pizzas. I could use the extra cash…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I'm having a frozen lemonade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

85 degrees at 10pm. Maybe (and that's stretching it) a chance of rain this weekend…..


----------



## superdav721

Video


----------



## superdav721

Where did everybody go?


----------



## JL7

Cool video Dave…....are you actually stumpys new assistant who can't speak in the shop? Noticed you wrote red oak for us instead of simply telling us so. We could hear Jimi in the background, so we know the sound works….... 

You are the master of the old plane…......


----------



## JL7

Marty - do you have anchovies?


----------



## superdav721

You know I dont really have a good answer for not talking on the vids.
I have a few poor ones


----------



## superdav721

My blog is starting to look like a blog.


----------



## JL7

Have to agree Dave - looking good. Have to give it whirl one of these days….as soon as I quit building shop furniture and start building real stuff….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I am on a tool kick. Its what I want to do for the moment. I want to get everything up to par and sharp. I have 2 vices to work with next. One is near 4 foot long.


----------



## JL7

Nothing wrong with a tool kick - plus you are finding great deals…...It's great to put these old gems back into use…..keep it going man!


----------



## JL7

I gotta check out - more storms rolling in tonight - tornado warnings, etc. Storms kept me awake the last 2 nights, so I plan to sleep for a couple hours before the house blows away, or floats away! Later!


----------



## superdav721

We are not in Kansas any more.
Stay safe Jeff.


----------



## TedW

I think Carl and Allison eloped.. and I'm not sure Allison is a woman either! Still, I hope they're happy wherever they are.

Jeff, I looked at all 425,000,000 of those photos and not one of them even comes close to looking like Carl. Of course, it might of helped if I knew what Carl looks like.

Oh wait.. looks like Marty found him. Hmmm.. then lost him again. D'oh!

I walked 10 miles in this 94 deg. heat today and I'm beat. Good night everybody.

btw, has anybody seen Allison?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* the video was great,it was a blast


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whos* Carl*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there my friend David .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* are you and *willam* ,*Marty* makeing a web for transmissions. these guy are a bunch of old hot rodders.try not get them talking about race car and trains


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* still watching the videos .they are great, here latley been swamped , had to hire some help to get thur,hope to be caught up by weeks end, and if thats not enought i got kids ,need say no more


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* anchovies


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* Check your address and see if it's still Minneapolis…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning.

Coffee is on, heat is up and maybe please dear Lord maybe, there will be some rain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning *Ham, *I ate an extra cinnamon muffin so you wouldn't be tempted. Gotta keep Miss J happy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Ham and Marty, we too are into the hot weather and likely to 100 this week. Then it will stay that way until September.
Not much to report from the home front, I am feeling better, the real bad effects are over and I look forward to getting to the shop, if only I could get through stuff around the house.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you keep that heat over there.


----------



## superdav721

My wife still has an hourglass figure. With a few extra minutes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you are a mess.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex glad you are getting a little relief,know you will be glad when you are thur with them.


----------



## DamnYankee

I apologize Nubbers I've been failing to keep everyone posted on the daily stats

HP = 14,605 posts, averaging 33.11 posts per day
SN = 12,758 posts, averaging 59.06 posts per day
Intercept = 1,847 posts, or about 71 days (30 AUg 12)


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…..no washout last night…..

Dave - be very careful there my friend….....that's some thin ice you're skating on….......

eddie - you got hired help for the chairs?? Whats going on? Business must be good!


----------



## ssnvet

Late to the party here.. but thought I'd sugges that Stumpy start doing the show in his rented Tux all the time. :^)

But the question is…. will Stumpy remember all of his "blue colar" fans, when he's rich and famous some day?

Have a great day and keep cool…

it's going to be a hot one today.


----------



## TedW

Today I feel like I was tumbled around in a commercial clothes dryer. The good news is I got caught up on all my work so I can finally start getting some things done. (well, I still have to change a light switch and put some blocking under a couple of ACs that are just hanging from the windows, but that ain't nuthin.)

Good morning splinter groupies. If it's hot where you're at, stay in the shade and stay hydrated.

Carl's under there.

Transmission? I thought he said transition. It all makes sense now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning *Ted *i thought Carl was under there


----------



## DamnYankee

Underwear!?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *ssnvet* he want forget us .if he gets rich he,ll just get a few more planes ,he has a whole fleat already.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* carl is underware


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *my neighbor is as broke as me and put him on the drill press . no big money here just some cigarette and coffee money


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - business is business, and it looks like it's picking up - everybody's happy! Snap a photo of your production some time…...brag a bit!

I'm blocking Carl - tired of the ranting. Done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted seen Carl in his underwear???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, If he's broke, try some of Dave's super glue…..


----------



## superdav721

Who in the wild wild world of sports is Carl?


----------



## patron

HAPPINESS IS A RUNNING SANDER !









and this is my 10,000 comment

been quiet here as rex said
not much to add till now

now to get back to the shop
and continue


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks *(post #12763) There's a BIG difference between "rich" and "famous". I am more "infamous" than "famous". As for "rich", with friends like you guys, I suppose I already am! (Wow, that was a little too mushy even for me!)

Working on the last parts of the drill press table. Lovin it!

Great video, Dave! I love the new bolg site! When the new Stumpynubs.com site is done (this fall) I'll put a link on it to your site.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congrats on 10,000 pots *Patron*!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* I take my clothes off before I do the laundry. Although that could be rather interesting if you go to a laundry mat…..

BTW, eddie knows a good bail bondsman…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron*, You're alive. And so is your sander…..


----------



## patron

carl and i traded bologna sandwiches
in jail once

haven't seen him since

i spend most of the year in my underwear
saves on water 
which i sure could use right now
got 1,500 gal left

all mine comes from rain


----------



## superdav721

Grats David on the posts.
Stumpy you know that works both ways. 
Stand buy working on Stumpy add now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

glad you got your sander going *David* that will save a lot of time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Martys whos in jail now , Carl what did he do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a lot of pot *David* grads on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i hear they have a lot of fires out that way,you close to em


----------



## patron

hey eddie

thanks for the push
and the good advise

now to just get moving here

thanks guys
good to be able to talk again

i still have to watch my MB's
the videos are what eat it up
almost got the power cut
the TV did
and the net guys were about to pull my plug too

got the motor
and paid bills 
got $25 left for food

that friend with the door never did show
but is sending some so i'm good


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* Not sure of the whole story, but ted chased Carl into a public laundry mat and they were both seen climbing into the drier in their underwear…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the advert is up.


----------



## patron

stumps

that was a great video you did this time

i don't understand how some 
(like your awards one)
just start and keep going
and others start/stop every few seconds
and take forever to load

is it me
or the way/server used to make them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* thats a strange way to dry your draws,that dont sound like Ted i dont really know carl ,i thought he was Jeffs cousin .


----------



## superdav721

David it is probably the way the video is saved. I use mpeg-4 now and it is no where as big as the QuickTime versions I was saving.


----------



## patron

dave 
all i do is click them on
don't save them or store

some work 
some don't


----------



## superdav721

Free bench plans


----------



## superdav721

David what I am saying some are bigger than they need to be so your equipment has to work harder to provide the same thing.


----------



## DS

Lurking…
... still haven't found Carl though.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - Carl is my *second* cousin…......just sayin'......


----------



## JL7

Welcome back David - happy sanding!


----------



## JL7

Here's something you all need to know about Marty and his alter ego Buzz Martin (the Singing Logger), singing his big hit: "Dump Truck Drivers".......thanks Marty, you should have told us…...


----------



## JL7

Oh - and you can tell from the cover art - he was much younger then…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* Carl is my nephew once removed. That makes us kin folk…..


----------



## superdav721

Nice song…... I think….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* You can see me perform at the Lonely Road Cafe every Friday night…..


----------



## JL7

Remember Dave - we have to support our fellow LJ's whether it's woodworking or otherwise….


----------



## JL7

Marty - couldn't imagine anything better than watching the Singing Logger with the other 2 patrons of the Lonely Road…..thanks man.


----------



## JL7

That would be Carl and eddie…..btw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it's cooled off enough to make a pass thru the WoodShack and stir up some sawdust. I left a pile on the floor for just such an occasion…..


----------



## JL7

Still working on the tool carts…..the center one features the offset drawer slides…...










For the record, I did try the shimming up the house first, but after 5 minutes of digging, I was spent…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff are those modular with casters?


----------



## JL7

Dave - yep, modular with casters…..the tops and bottoms are friction fit. A couple of good knots on the drawer fronts also….bonus! I'll post more details later…..got some finishing work to do….


----------



## superdav721

Very very nice.
Woodchat in tweetchat in 10 minutes if you have a tweeter account.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*The Carl mystery is solved.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great to see you back David.
Nice setup JL7


----------



## TedW

*Marty*, just for the record, it was Carl and Allison climbing into the dryer in their underwear, I was just feedin quarters into the thing. I was not in my underwear.. I find them restrictive. Allison is currently in transmission. Wait, I have to get some more quarters….

So as I was saying, Carl and Allison are in the dryer in their underwear, but Carl done went and disappeared. However, Allison seems to be a lot bigger now. I figure if I keep this machine.. wait, need more quarters..

going long enough Carl will reappear. Note that this is not off topic because the laundromat attendant asked me if I'd like a few rolls of quarters and I said yes I wood.


----------



## TedW

Carl Cornelius… that's our buddy Carl! Thanks Rex, we've been looking for him the past couple of days and I was starting to thing Allison ate him or something. I see you found Willie too. Well, I guess I should let Allison out of the dryer now- she(?)'s in transmission, ya know. Anybody need any quarters?


----------



## TedW

Actually, I think I've been to that truck stop when I was driving.. it's just east of Dallas I believe. Nothing special about that, just one of those things that makes me go "hmmm… "


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

glad we found Carl i was starting to belive he was some figment of some body imagination.


----------



## DamnYankee

I must say…...after reading the last several post I am about speechless….too busy laughing!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good ole Willie nelson hes a good singer. seven spanish angles that was a song


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## DamnYankee

Ted just noticed you'd signature line….hillarious!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice cart *Jeff.*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back…..

I kicked some sawdust, Opened a can of lacquer thinner…................. Don't remember too much after that.


----------



## TedW

Hi *Marty*, we found Carl. He was at a Texas truck stop in his underwear. Welcome back. Lacquer thinner gives me a headache. I prefer acetone or unnatural alcohol.


----------



## DIYaholic

95* & sunny today. I great day for manual labor outdoors. Luckily the workday ended at 1:30pm! If not I would have evaporated. Forecast is more of the same for tomorrow.

Catching up on all the posts has been very entertaining.

The "Awards Show" video has been giving me issues. Haven't watched the whole thing yet (tried loading it 4 times)!! You know what they say; The 5th times a charm!!!

If I don't return…...send out a search party!!!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Nubers sorry I have not been on,working an outage Ive had one day off in 3 weeks hope everybody is doing good


----------



## superdav721

http://giantcypress.net/post/8124671556/finally-a-product-that-truly-makes-dovetails-easy


----------



## JL7

SLOW DOWN….....I'm confused….


----------



## JL7

Seriously Dave - dovetail tape…..hell yes! Hand cutting is just way to hard…....sign me up.


----------



## superdav721

It even has grain
Hey Russel!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - now that you are confused you can finally begin to understand this thread


----------



## JL7

Oh - I just hit 1000 posts. Just 9000 more to catch David.

DY - can you run the stats on that - thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dovetail tape… That's better then Swedish dolls…..

What am I saying??? I musta suffered a heat stroke today…..

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Things to ponder for Wednesday:

#1: Why would anyone name a book this? click

#2 Why would anyone name their post this? click


----------



## JL7

Nite Buzz.


----------



## superdav721

#1 funny
#2


----------



## JL7

Dave - I've heard of kung fu panda…....but kung fu poodle…? Looks dangerous.


----------



## JL7

Safety cat may have a match…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Russell that a lot of hours .time to take a break. hang around we,re broke you will get a break


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave is that DIY


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty that tape want work on those dools i hear it leaks at the joints


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mean dolls


----------



## superdav721

*Bed time. night all blah blah blah
WOOD!*


----------



## superdav721

CArl!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Dave and Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Things to ponder for Wednesday:

JL7
Why are you making me think??? It's too hot to overload the grey matter!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wonder why my pictures want zoom on my project post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Getting an early start to the workday tomorrow. 5:00am is coming quick!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## patron

well here we are again eddie
i just saw rex slide by
but he is gone too

i guess you been busy makin chairs
glad that is working for you

and some time for dad day too i guess


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I still around David


----------



## patron

so what you get up to today roger
any time in the shop

thanks for the heads up too
we all need that at times


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

theres *Rex.* good to hear from you my friend .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i pm you on that box if you want to do it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ive toyed with makeing those boxes they are not as easy as i thought


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No luck today David, and already got to help Sandra tomorrow, so my best bet will be Friday. It will have to be early morning though because we are into the heat, and 12noon until 5/6pm is a no-no.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i remember last year working out side under the car port cant do it it just to muck heat to deal with. i got a window unit now in the shop and its worth every penny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

squierll is not that bad taste like frog legs to me


----------



## patron

been getting hotter here to
hard to go outside in it

eddie
i got into boxes early on
while building to schedules and others needs
in buildings
even if i had free reign

working on a box that was my idea
was very relaxing for me
as there was no schedule or push for it
and i didn't have to ask anyone what they thought
(some clients are very pushy
since they are spending their money)
and think their 'wow' ideas are really special
(till you build some of them for them)

i got to like the exactness of the work
it required the same focus as the buildings
but without all the pressure

and like a blank piece of paper
i could go anywhere i could think or feel


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie does it taste anything like sheep's eyeballs stew?
We are pretty scared to turn our AC on much in case we get an electric bill we can't pay.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i have seen you work and and you can sure turn a blank piece of paper to some beautiful things


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I can understand that you get more pleasure out of projects you really want to make as opposed to those you have to make as specified by the customers.
Doing only what others' want only stifles your creativity, so doing your own thing brings the enjoyment.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* sheep eye balls stew people dont really eat that do they.
i got a back room that is where the shop is so i stay back here most of the time ,dont cool off the rest of the house till latter in the day but then its only me here .so it keeps the bill down a little


----------



## patron

i got a banger in the window too
but only turn it on for a couple of hours in the evening
like rex
the first year i had it
it ran $200 a month to leave it on

so like marty and carl
i hang in underwear allot

all that food my dog beats me too
and he never gives it up
so i guess i'll never know

i did eat fish eyeballs in hawaii once
high on acid
all the union guys were checking me out
and kept sending treats over
they wound up buying me beers
i guess i passed their test


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just aint real sure about eating any eye balls of any thing .i ate some bull nuts one time and that was bad enough didnt know what they were till the fourth one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually Eddie, we have them quite often.
Apart from stew there is tuna eyeball casserole:









And pickled eyeballs are always handy for when people come:









They can even be served as a starter on the half contact:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Any of these dishes will see you through the day.


----------



## patron

looks like something
you would find in some sleazy bar
next to the pigs feet

but rex always has class
as we all know

real low at times too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats disgusting ,im going to stick to steak and potatoes, maybe some gumbo and jambalaya ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was going to go eat a ding dong but ill have to wait till that image wears off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have ate a pigs foot before .and im not suppost to eat pigs but do some times it was ok ,but when your drunk youll eat dam near anything


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well gents, I must go pop some pills and get some sleep.
Hope you will have a good day tomorrow, don't stay up too long, you guys need your beauty sleep real bad.


----------



## patron

so we knew some of the same girls i guess


----------



## TedW

I'm glad I already ate and had time to digest it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was a little hungry ,eyeballs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Rex


----------



## patron

you got me with the ding dongs
all i got is some candy here

well i'm off to it too

you two have a good one
give my best to allison
to hell with carl


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you aint right your getting strange as stumpy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite David


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* check it out 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67595


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

I wonder if Carl really believed …


----------



## HamS

... that you can get any thing you want


----------



## HamS

, exceptin' Allison, ...


----------



## HamS

At Allison's Restaurant,

Walk right it in its around the back
just a half a mile from the railroad track
Yeah, You can get anything you want,
At Allison's Restaurant.

of course then he found the truth …


----------



## HamS

That you can't always get what you want
but if you try real hard
You just might find
You'll get what you need

Of course he realized then that he would rather be ….


----------



## HamS

On the road again,
I just can't wait to be 
On the road again
The life I love is makin' music with my friends
and I can't wait to be on the road again!.

So he made a truck stop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Ham, Marty and Willie, plus all other mindless misfits out there.


----------



## superdav721

m o r n i n g . coffeeeeee !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning SD, I'm on my first cup. Looks like another hot day.


----------



## superdav721

Very hot Roger. I may take tomorrow off.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, my first chance at some shop time will be tomorrow morning and the forecast is for getting almost 100, so I'll have to get out real early. Today I'll be driving Miss Sandra to and from her medical appointments, so that's my day today.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mornin' Nubbers!


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Stats
HP = 14,693 posts, averaging 33.12 posts per day
SN = 12,889 posts, averaging 59.40 posts per day
Intercept = 1,750 posts, about 67 days, about 26 Aug 2012


----------



## DamnYankee

*JL7*
Bad news for you….

Patron = 10.027 posts, averaging 8.5 posts per day
LJ7 = 1,006 posts, averaging 1.3 posts per day
Intercept = Never, at this rate as he is out pacing you by over 7 posts per day


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….


----------



## JL7

Thanks DY….


----------



## JL7

For the


----------



## JL7

bad news…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - now that's a way to build up your posting numbers


----------



## patron

morning all

great effort jeff

might need to give it the old college try
and stuff more buddies
into that phone booth


----------



## superdav721

Roger good to hear you will get some shop time. Can I get a picture of the gnome doors. I would like to do one.
As far as posting back to back they only count for the thread you are one. They don't add to your post count.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Thanks for the ad, Dave!*

I won't have the new site up until the fall, but I'll be sure to link your blog on it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went yard sailing today.

Or is it "saleing"...

Anyway I scored a barely used, (or is it "beer-ly"?) Millers Falls 22" jointer in the original box. Twenty bucks! It's comparable to the Stanley #7, which I have been looking for!

Also got some other great stuff. No photos. It's too dang hot…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon all nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great find* stumpy* now you will have to rearrange your shop again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i dont think you can catch David but hes may catch HPOYD


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* glad to see you getting some shop time .if you do much in there the honey dos will get ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* hows William doing he been low profile lately. hope hes ok kinda miss that old smart a#@ of his


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* you been listening to the Rolling Stone


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody.. just stopping in to say hi….

to everybody.

I'm doing web stuff for the next few days, so at the computer but too busy to stop by..

except maybe to say hi.

If it's hot where you are, stay out of the heat.

Carl was last seen heading east on I-57…

in his underwear.

Be sure an tell Allison.


----------



## TedW




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

theres Carl over ther


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

*I'm just saying…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* That post count thingy is interesting. I didn't know that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* We're gonna need pictures. Make that camera lens sweat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* I can't believe you stopped by and didn't even say hi…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wats up *Marty* been hot today, no wind at all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my air has only cut off tthree time


----------



## HamS

Glory Hallelujah it's raining. MAybe not a drought breaker, but it is really raining and it has been for at least a half hour.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* The post count updates itself as you post. Check it out. Mine is at 2559, when I post this they will all update to 2560…..


----------



## JL7

75 and sunny here..


----------



## JL7

Testing the post count thing…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't keep it all to yourself* Ham.* Send it down this way…..


----------



## JL7

Sorry Dave - I think I can catch David if I simply post one word at a time from now on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

75??? That's winter weather…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

post counting can be counted are can post the count and then post count the count ,,wait where my mask , who left than can open


----------



## JL7

Just have to quit my job, and probably give up woodworking tho….


----------



## JL7

75 GOOD!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* We have a wind up here, that cools it off to 'bout 95


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont want any rain here not yet wait a week r so but then the farmers aint worried about a finish


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, eddie has some cheap help that you can borrow to help you with that post count…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie wants to trade him for a woman drill press operator…..


----------



## JL7

Good idea Buzz - eddie - how many cigarettes and coffee for your neighbor to post on my behalf, 24/7?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Instead of getting married again, eddie is gonna find a woman that he doesn't like and just give her a house…..


----------



## JL7

eddie - try Craigslist - they have everything…..


----------



## JL7

eddie only uses the shop anyways…..she can have the rest…..


----------



## JL7

although she won't like the noise…..so scratch that - just give her the house..


----------



## JL7

19 new posts since last night! Look out David….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he dont smoke much . he drinks a lot of coffee thou. those cigarette he smokes must be real cheap he has to roll they himself says there cheaper that way .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i done marred a couple house keeper


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could use a house keeper, Does she have a sister???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

one time i added it up and i have bought 16 sets of washer and driers and when i retired i didnt have a one


----------



## superdav721

4945


----------



## superdav721

4946


----------



## superdav721

4947


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she dose * marty* but i think she has afew houses al ready you dont want her she a gold bricker


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't seem to get the dog to do anything while I'm gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's testing…..


----------



## JL7

Testing is good…....go Dave


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to go check on my project its not a big deal but if someone goes thur the trobule of commenting i try to at thank them


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's very good Dave, tomorrow we'll practice our ABC's…..


----------



## JL7

so eddie - you have gold bricks on your house and you can't find a women?


----------



## DS

*eddie*, that's one way to get your comments count up on your projects… :-D


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i said she was built that way


----------



## boxcarmarty

Any woman that has a butt like a gold brick can't be all bad…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it adds up * DS * and i aint real busy right now those squirell things do take a hour to build if my help would quite drinking coffee maybe quicker


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave must have lost track of his count…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

unless its your gold bricks in her back pocket


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how did he do that


----------



## JL7

4948


----------



## TedW

Eddie, you sure know how to put things into perspective.

Marty, I did say hi.. that was the whole purpose of my stopping in. Anywayz.. Hi again!

So I see they got a whole search party looking for Carl. They are probably looking at a mirage, since he was last seen at a department store. Word has it he bought some clothing and he's lookin pretty sharp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie was talking to loud and distracted him…..


----------



## JL7

Come on Dave - you can hit the BIG 5000 TODAY…....GO!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

12958


----------



## JL7

Buzz - I'd keep Carl away from the "girls"......


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* Glad you could stop by. Pull up a chair and pour yourself a cold one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

unless Carl has $6000


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wonder if a midget doll is half price??? Hmmmmm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see carl selling vacuum cleaner in that pic *Ted*


----------



## JL7

Aren't we spose to ask you those important questions???? Confused again….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't know what I was thinking. Must be the heat. Ham won't let me have any rain down here…..


----------



## HamS

WE are going to get maybe 1/2 inch
This is a real crop saver


----------



## JL7

eddie - that's it! Vacuum cleaner sales - Here is a video of Carl in action: (CLASSIC CARL!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I better go put the top up on the Mustang before the rain does decide to work it's way down…..

While I'm at it, I'll make a pass thru the WoodShack and see if my table saw has melted yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna turn the sprinklers on the garden *Ham*. My watermelons are screaming…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My green tomatoes are already fried…..


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, Carl is in the picture, but he's not selling vacuums or anything.. he's just standing there. Red shirt, light blue jacket.. ya can't miss him.


----------



## TedW

Ain't nuttin better than home grown tomaters!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love those green ones,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i see him had those glasses on threw me


----------



## HamS

It is coming from the north so maybe it will get to you Marty.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

**Jeff* that guys funny


----------



## DIYaholic

Just stopped in to say HI & catch up.

I've got 136 posts to get caught up on. You guys talk more than women at the salon!

Eddie,
*Your #1!* congratulations.


----------



## superdav721

Me and the wife took a little trip on the bike. I ate a few bugs and now taking a bath.


----------



## superdav721

4949


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all caught up on posts, now if I could only do something about my bills!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Randy*


----------



## DIYaholic

Yesterday was a record 95 degrees, today was another record at 97! Relief comes tomorrow, 84 & showers.

(Knock knock) Can William, come out & play???


----------



## superdav721

He was buying a 3 dollar bailey plane earlier today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* 10:00 and just starting a light drizzle here. Don't think we'll get much more then that…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I think the heat has forced everyone into hiding. I came here to hide. Found no one to hide with!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

morning all

laid down (can't remember when)
just woke (now it's 11:55)
must be night it's dark out
had 79 comments to go thru

guess i'll have some coffee
then see about sleeping again

glad you all are getting rain
says saturday for here
but those weathermen 
get paid to say that
or it might not
they get paid for that too


----------



## patron

jeff you might want to rethink that

catching me will not do much good

i been lost since i was found

but just in case
bring donuts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning* David* up late making stick chairs .going good ,just kinda hope this weather last a few more days till i get the finishes on ,going to spray first them assembly this time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* your web page look great


----------



## patron

hi eddie

how you liken that sprayer
i see you got a cup type
(with the overhead cup)

and what are you sprayin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its seem to do good as long as i get it set up right, going with polyurathane got a gallon of minwax at half off


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some of them we'er painting red white and blue for the fourth of july .they have a fire works on the river and hope to sell a few there


----------



## patron

just don't get heavy handed
it's easy to do

those patriotic ones sound good
and just in time too

congrats on the next medal

just yesterday you wasn't
and now you is !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and the world keeps turning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right on the heavy hand . got to redo one part of the bench .forgot to tighten up an the fan nossel and it moved while i was spraying got a few runs


----------



## patron

turning
OMG

you will be making pens soon

and another one 
bites the dust

i'll pray for you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its just getting to be loaded lately haven really done any advertising sent my sister in law a pic of it om face book and got a order for another one had to tell em it may be a week r so


----------



## patron

and here i thought you were a jedi knight

have to get yourself
a black bed pan
to wear

we won't recognize you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i cant turn. got a laith and all i know is how to turn it on . got it a while back a year r so ago was going to learn how to use it but hadnt had the time yet. going to try to make some coins first, did find a 24 inch drum sander made by grizzley for 500 , going to look at it after the forth is over


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

do you think thats to much i looked at amazon and it sells for around 1400 .?


----------



## patron

when mine was down
i looked at whats available
the cheapest i could find was $800
for a 16/36 one

after further checking
it turned out to be the stand only
for a $1,600 sander

so $500 sounds like a good deal
grizzly has hook and loop 
conversion kits for them
which i hear is the way to go

mine is a 13" out of fashion one
it uses a sanding belt
and has a top drive roller
and a 4" rubber lower
the belt rolls around
kind of like a planer

been thinking of making a bigger one like mine
the belt come in sizes all the way to 52" wide
(for wide belt sanders)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been looking for a while and there aint many around here found a delta and looked at it it looked bad and he wanted 400 for it i think it was a 16 .


----------



## patron

thats the problem in some of these 
out of the way places
there just isn't much to chose from

around here the only used tools 
are old beat up ones
and they want almost as much
as a new one

you might try looking in CL
in citys within a reasonable driving distance

denver is 7 hour drive from me
but if i had the dough
it sure has better choices
and better prices


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

laid some more of the stone last night. Mostly I savored the rain. We got 1 1/4 inch.

this weekend I will probably get the rough wiriing in the walls. I hope to be ready to start setting cabinets by the foiurth.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning Ham*, Didn't get any more then a brief drizzle. Not even enough to get the ground wet…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubers….coffee…..I ….. NEED …... COFFEE!!!

Today's stats
HP = 14,699 posts, averaging 33.18 posts per day
SN = 13,009 posts, averaging 59.67 posts per day
Intercept = 1,690 posts, about 64 days, ~24 Aug 2012

Made some serious ground thanks to Jeff and Dave testing post counts.


----------



## DamnYankee

As you guys may know, I am not at home. I am "deployed" to Tyndall AFB, FL (life's rough I know). Well this weekend my wife and kids are coming to visit. Apparently the first thing my wife packed was all my wood porn which had come in while I've been gone. What a GOOD wife.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, a very nice cool morning @ 66
Today I get to go to the shop…Yeah, so I will work more on my bench and likely start assembling the base.
I do hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY Congratulations on the wife training.


----------



## DamnYankee

Roger roger roger….DIY is not married, I am (DY). One letter can make all the difference….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY…..it's the meds, I swear it …....it's the meds


----------



## DamnYankee

Sure Rex, sure…

I HAVE COFFEE! ALL IS GOOD NOW!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, well that's my story, and I'm sticking to it. 

mmmmm More coffee sounds good, going to get some, have a great time with the family.


----------



## DamnYankee

What the H…..

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2082427/31460/Woodcraft-The-Shoe-Bib-Desert-Camo.aspx


----------



## superdav721

Im off today. Road trip road trip road trip.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all - Bright and beautiful Friday here!! Hope everyone has a great day - Ride safe Dave!


----------



## JL7

4958


----------



## DamnYankee

To my fellow Nubbers…

I have the following planes and am wondering what you would suggest I get next…
Low Angle Block
Regular Angle Block
Dunlap #4(?) smoother


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Someone asked if I would post pictures of the Gnome doors I made a while back. Here is a pic.*


----------



## TedW

Those are nice, *Rex*. Look like a lot of fun to make. Is the door latch (knob) and knocker functional?


----------



## DS

It's supposed to cool off to 108 this weekend with a chance of rain….
It was 111 yesterday. The pool is at 89 degrees… like taking a bath.


----------



## DS

The news last night was interviewing people at the Phoenix airport that had just arrived from the East coast. 
They were so glad to be in our "Dry Heat".


----------



## DS

*Rex*, somewhere there are lots of gnome houses without any doors…


----------



## TedW

*DS*, the humidity does make a big difference. I rarely use an air conditioner, usually just a dehumidifier.


----------



## JL7

*Rex* - those are really cool little doors…....What does one do with a little door? Guess it doesn't matter, they are really cool! Hope you are getting some shop time today!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

TedW. Sure it's functional, when you open the door you enter the foyer with a umbrella and hat stand on your left, leading to the main staircase.

I made these a couple of years ago as Sandra wanted some things to put on her table at a company do she was showing stuff she made on. The pic shows the doors, I made, the rest Sandra made. I still have parts somewhere to assemble about 10 more.









JL7. You attach them to the bottom of a tree or rock or mound in your yard, showing that a Gnome lives there. Some people get really creative with them and create a whole village with them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* Your mind is the second thing to go…..

I think it was Dave that was looking for the doors…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have my gnome door on a hollow tree stump with flowers planted in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* Scrap the shoe bibs and get all 3 planes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS,* That 111 dry heat sounds great. I've spent a lot of time in the desert in California and it makes a big difference…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Friday is great so far. I was able to cut out of work early while my buns are still a cool 98 degrees…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - Those are the planes I HAVE, I was asking what should I get next.

On further look/reflection I think the smoother I have is a #5


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out this bench that Jeffro made. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67638


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob,* You need a 4 foot floor plane…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And don't forget to stop by Williams shop. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67684


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, those are really nice. I imagine takes a lot of patience.. not one of my strong points. Thanks for posting them.

*Marty*, pardon my ignorance but is there really such thing as a 4' floor plane, or is that like a small version of a 40' house plane?

Hi Everybody… just stopping in to say hi.


----------



## superdav721

Were back.
175 miles and a bee in my ear.




































We left a t 10:00 and got back at 4:00
Rex it was me I wanted to see the doors again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, I was right then, it was a somebody, not a nobody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* There is an old wooden 4' plane for sale right here in Martinsville…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Did you buy that good lookin' woman???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There's an auction tomorrow. What do you think???


----------



## DS

Marty, those look like WOOD wheels there!


----------



## superdav721

Marty Im in get it.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice curls Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Just some content for my blog.


----------



## TedW

Nice video, Dave.

Marty, Martinsville is not right here, it's over there. I look forward to the old car restoration videos.

I been staring at this #%&@%# computer all day and I'll be staring at it all night. Coffee time!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ted new avatar …..cool…...
thanks!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* you are now a red headed woodpecker


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* loved that video .who was that music by sounded like Bach


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* aint that the one you been looking for


----------



## patron

coffee and stogies

what the proper woodpecker likes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

when its a 100 and high humidity its bad the bugs dont even get out


----------



## patron

been in silent projects again
why so many comment from me in pulse

hate to see those poor guys 
with no comments

some are days old
and some of the guys are just joined here


----------



## patron

so how did the spray come out eddie

do you feel the love yet


----------



## TedW

You got that right, *Patron*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* you know how a oak trees gets pregnant ?


----------



## TedW

hmmm… no, but I'm guessing it has somehting to do with woodpeckers?


----------



## patron

or squirrels

maybe squirly woodpeckers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Going to spray to morrow got all the cuts done today about eight hours worth and thaking a break kinda tired of stick chairs got 5 more and will be caught up


----------



## patron

remember ted

eddie has been watching squirrels
chew their nuts
in a glass jar

i guess like dogs

because they can


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i meet a very pretty lady yesterday got her # and asked her out .


----------



## TedW

So Eddie, how many of those stick chairs are you making in all? I'm guessing a dozen or so.

David, or woody squirrel pec… oh wait, can't say that here, LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some body told me something to get saw blades clean .that pine is gumming up on the blade was it green slim r


----------



## TedW

Eddie, you rascal you… I should do the same, and just might some day.


----------



## TedW

Oven cleaner or simply green, just don't leave either of them soaking too long.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so far 11 but two of those benches, a couple of pick nic tables and a swing but told them the swing would be latter as i need to go on vacation .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* what did i do that you might do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes simply green thats it knew it was something green just let it soak a while


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, lots of things I imagine, but I was referring to "i meet a very pretty lady yesterday got her # and asked her out"

I'm having a bad internet night.. posting between connected and disconnected.

The post I saw said Simple Green will damage the carbide teeth if left soaking too long.

There are two drunks trying to have an intelligent conversation outside my window. I want to move to the country :\

Okay… connecting… connecting… hit the submit button…. NOW!


----------



## patron

simple green

and take a plastic bucket
and cut it down
just put the green in the bottom
and let them soak 
wash and dry

that's good news eddie
it may just change your 'vacation' plans


----------



## TedW

Why do you have to cut the bucket down?

Well, I think somebody spilled booze on my modem because it appears to be drunk and confused. Good night everybody.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I had to ask her .i think something would have been wrong if i didnt ,went Academy Sportys my daughter work in the store and the winner of miss Louisiana from a pageant thats held here was in there taking pictures and congratulated her on winning .i thank her for allowing me to be rejected and just to see her laugh was some pretty smile.told her she has a good shot at going all the way

MISS LOUISIANA 2012


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Ted


----------



## TedW

*Eddie* if they're anything like your boot storage bench it's no wonder you're so busy. That's some nice work!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David * i got to get outa here for a while . got to see my boys hadnt seen them in a while and take a breake for a while one in Houston and the other in San Antonio .


----------



## TedW

Now that's one healthy looking lady. She would get my vote for sure.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted will do


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, hope you post pictures of those chairs and benches in the projects, if you can find time.

Good night, *everybody!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* had any ideas on the box ,


----------



## patron

still working the 36

i did some work in the shop today
just organizing
and cleaning
so i can work there easier


----------



## patron

fading fast here

goodnight too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all me too


----------



## boxcarmarty

Testing, 1, 2, is this thing on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everybody???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello,........hello. Is there someone out there?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Marty, just trying to read up some of the posts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was beginning to look like a ghost town this morning…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, looks like everyone has slept in. I expected Ham to be up, but no.
Are you going to an auction today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see David's lurking in the wings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin to head out in just a bit…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You have a great day Marty. David might just be asleep at the wheel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to decide between a high school auctioning off a woodshop or an estate auction with the 1922 Model T


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Saw that model T, would love to have it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The high school has a lot of powermatic and a bit of delta…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Then that's the one to go to, are the prices generally good?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going for the Model T. May have to call you for a loan Uncle Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wish I could but my retirement package was vending tray with 6 doz bookmatches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

About the only thing at the school auction that I seen that I could use is maybe the Delta drill press. Mine is so old that you have to pull start it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Also included was a big sack with a map of likely aluminum can discard spots.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the package that I'm hoping for when I retire…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a Delta drill press. It's OK I suppose but I have nothing else to compare it with.
What I would like is a drill press where you can just dial up the speed and go instead of farting around with belts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You might as well wish for a remote control too…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'd settle for a general Shop Factotum to do the menial crap.


----------



## patron

i have never heard of a wind powered drill press

but i know you can do it rex

morning guys

on my way out to do some shoping
and get a set of knives for the planer

so i can get to it here

see you all later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It would also be nice to have some sort of turret drill press where you have several bits to choose from without keep puting them in and out. Waiting on Stumpy for that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

See you later David. Be careful


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check with eddie. He has a factotum in his shop…..

Morning David…..

Have a good day in the shop. I'm gonna go see what I can find…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Later David…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Let us know what you find Marty, and what you bring home.
Eddie is busy asking ladies out at every store he goes to. He's also redesigning that squirrel catcher as a woman catcher. Imagine a woman in a glass jar?


----------



## superdav721

Wood!


----------



## TedW

I'm spending the day in my shop, cleaning and making some very simple boxes out of the wood scraps I can't use otherwise. Good afternoon, *everybody*.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Model T bought today. I missed it by a frog hair split 3 ways…..

I did buy a Dunlap #4 plane for $2…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay yall its looks like a good weekend .suns out and dry doing some staining and painting. building stick chairs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i loaned out my factotum when i remeber who has it ill shio it to ya, think Ted got one thou no it was DS maybe yank no william


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i was hoping you got that car would look nice by those convertibles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, I was surprised that the wood on the body and the wheels was as solid as it was…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go back to my lady in the jar catching jig heres a shot of my helper building it









we,er just sticking around


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had set my limits and had to make myself walk away…..

Now I'm kicking myself in the @$$.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* how much did it go for


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it looked sorta like the one you been looking for


----------



## boxcarmarty

$2700


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd rather have the C cab, but would have settled for the coupe…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

told him he was taking to many smoke breaks he told me file a grievance and to shut up man labor hands these days :0


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was a steal Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go back to my sticks see yall latter all have a good weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll think I'll turn on my shaper and see if I can catapult some wood through the wall…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood worker at* Stumpy*s shop


----------



## TedW

*Marty*, don't you know limits were made to be broken? Too bad about the Model T, that would have been a nice project.

*Eddie*, did your helpers beard ever catch fire?

*All*, I posted a steel city mortiser for sale on craigs list. Only $135 but it's in Chicago and too heavy to ship. If you know anyone, pass it along. Hope this isn't too far off topic for this thread.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tls/3097088488.html


----------



## JL7

Uh oh….*Ted* posted off topic…...

I forgot what the topic was?


----------



## JL7

*Rex* - Thanks for the extra gnome door pictures…..I got some rocks and trees, I need some gnome doors.

Do the doors actually open or are the hinges just for effect?


----------



## JL7

*Dave* - sounds like you had a nice road trip - got to put a few miles in myself…...the weather has been improving…and your blog site is really shaping up - looks good….


----------



## JL7

*Buzz* - sorry about the Model T…......that would be a hoot to cruise about town. I bet the girls would have liked it…..


----------



## JL7

*eddie* - looking like a production shop over there…..some fine looking help you got there….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. Check it out on a mobile device.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I'll build one some day…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty you made it home with your pride. You set your limit and stuck to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My pride and a $2 hand plane…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* Bring that mortiser on down here, I'll give ya $134.95


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the offer Marty, but the price is $135 firm. But for you.. hmmmm.. no. :]P


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was just testing ya Ted. I'll give you the full $134.99


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7: The hinges are for effect only.

I have different patterns for the doors, I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look what the cat drug in….. Good evening Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Some of us go to the shop, Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I passed through there a couple of times today…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ever had one of those days where every tool you want to use needs some kind of maintenance before you can use it, and you have to investigate why your compressor is not giving a constant flow?
I just had one, so I got little done on my bench. Even the drilling jig I made was out on the holes I drilled, came to find out my 2×4's dimensions varied.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to go get some supper, but I'll be back for the late show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked on my workbench a bit. Is it technically a workbench if it's still in the works???


----------



## TedW

Carl's perspective.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You ain't right Ted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, I just came from your workshop. You wasn't there. Neither was your workshop. Show us some pics sometime…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I played with *WOOD* today. Mind out of the gutter!!!

I made a computer desk/shelf for a friend a few years ago. When I installed it, I questioned them regarding the height of the desk. They wanted it 32" high. Today I lowered it to 29.5". I used a couple of saws, a CO2 powered pnuematic finish nailer, tape measure, hammer, drill/driver and a few other tools. I actually accomplished a task, working with wood.
This is the most on topic I've been in ages!!! Yea, ME!

BTW: Hello everyone. I need to go read 169 posts….............


----------



## superdav721

Way to go Randy!


----------



## TedW

*Marty*, you just figured that out? LOL

I won't show any pics till I get it cleaned up. Problem is, every time I start cleaning I get distracted. As I mentioned before, I'm easily distr

*Randy*.. wood and tools, what a great day. I keep my PC 2 gal pancake compressor full at all times, and don't even bother plugging it in to shoot a few trim nails. I don't think I've drained it in at least a year.

*Dave*.. hmmm… forgot what I was gonna say.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have stuff to do later today (it's after midnight), so I need to get some shut eye. I'll see y'all when I see ya!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

morning roger
i see you are lurking already

went to santa fe yesterday
what a waste 
not one thing worked out
no planer blades at home depot
(google said they have them)
sears not open (door said 9 actually 10)

5 hours lost
so i came home and slept for 4 hours
then got up
and worked on eddies box
coming along nicely

i was so pissed i didn't grocery shop
as the store here in espanola was packed

getting ready to go soon
wal-mart is now open 24 (just started)
i like to shop when it is cool out
and all the drunks are sleeping it off
and everyone else is in church
by 10 - 11 it is the local party place
where everyone socializes

then home before they all hit the hyways

all you guys be careful out there
it is motor home mating season again


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning David,
Just went to brew some coffee. I woke agian at 4am and could not get back to sleep, so here I am catching up. We have 100 foretasted for today so I'll only be able to get out this morning.
I too prefer to go shopping after hours, avoiding the crowds.
Have a good shopping trip, sorry about your wasted trip, very frustrating.

See you when you return.


----------



## patron

same here roger
lay down
but just toss and turn
had a full pot already
think i'll see 
if i can find the bathroom

i saw you had a little talk 
with moment last night

some of these college guys 
are way over my head
why i stay out of those talks
(i can't understand what they are saying)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes David, just wrote another post to moment, you might want to read it.
He's like a know it all


----------



## patron

well said roger

i never understood
the control thing

it must really be very frustrating
as no one is ever really controlled

they might play along for a bit
but in the end
everyone does as they see fit anyway


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah David, I think it is bad the way people judge other people, everyone is an individual, life would be boring if everyone was the same. What if a wood was the same?, how could you make pretty boxes or anything? All species of wood are good, and when they come together with a woodworker, you can expect wonders.


----------



## patron

i see ham is up

goodmorning
hows the wiring coming 
look forward to some walk-thu's

well in spite of all the hoopla
wal-mart is not open
they don't answer the phone
i guess i'll wait a bit
maybe till aroung 8


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got my treatment schedule in the mail Friday. They have me down for tests on the 27th and Chemo on the 29th, so that ensures that my July 4th will be ruined. Still the treatment is very important.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham.

David, that's bummer especially when you are up and ready to go.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Thanks for the Coffee Rex.

SOrry I missed posting yesterday, I got up late 'cause Miss J and I were at a show, The Wizard of Oz, produced by Wabash County Performing Arts Guild Summer Theatre Project for kids. Miss J was in the pit playing cello and I was in the audience. This is the first show that I can remember that I did nothing for, and then I noticed that four of the set pieces were things that came out of my shop. We shamelessly steal from one show for another one. Anyway, We were late getting to bed so we slept in.

I forgot I had planned to do some of the electrical work in the attic in the early morning when it is relatively cool in the attic. I did not wake up in time to accomplish everything, but was in the attic for a couple of hours until it became unbearable. I have to dig my way through the insulation to get to the ceiling. The insulation is blown in chopped stuff. It is not fiberglass, or at least it doesn't itch and irritate like fiberglass. I am passed where the new lights go, but not yet to the oldf fixtures that I want to remove as well. I may finish that this evening. It is supposed to be cooler. it takes a lot to move that around. Loose insulation is a real pain, but it does insulate the house very well.

Time for the second cup and I need to gaze into Miss J's eyes for a bit before church, I need to convince her that we really need to spend a bit of money .

Have a great and profitable day.


----------



## patron

you too ham

when they first opened this 'superstore'
it was 24 hours
lot's of folks from ranches and far away
would come after midnight to shop for months supplies

then one night it was closed at midnight
the night crew (and managers) all hispanics
were taking everything home they always dreamed of
from steaks to TV's and clothes

six years later there was another shake-up
seems 18 wheelers were unloading at the back door
straight into pick-ups and vans
and the invoices signed
but nothing on the shelves

they sent some corporate guys for an audit
$13 million lost in one year alone

but they keep it open since it is the most profitable 
store they have in new mexico


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow that's quite a story David, I wonder they still have it opened.


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody, happy Sunday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ted. What yer doin today?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, I'm off to the shop in about 30 minutes to try and get something done. Yesterday was a let down as a lot of incidental stuff stopped me from getting ahead. I'll have to stop as soon as it gets hot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow *David,* I never heard of a Walmart closing. But with a back door checkout, I can see why…..


----------



## TedW

Mornin Rex… at the computer all day, except taking a couple of shop cleaning breaks. Marty want's to see photos.. I think he doesn't believe I have a shop. I don't either, but that's another story. Hope today is more productive, for both of us.


----------



## JL7

Yeah *David *- you almost made me feel sorry for Wal-Mart…..key word, *ALMOST*....


----------



## TedW

David, I guess that's their way of keeping the shoplifters out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey *Rex*, It's already hot…..


----------



## JL7

*Ted* - we could post a "clean your shop today" reminder for you hourly, in case you forget…..let us know.


----------



## TedW

Good mornin Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Ted, Jeff…..


----------



## TedW

Well, time to get back to work, hope to have a website done by this afternoon. I'll be at the computer but not stopping in because I'm easily distracted.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Got the tool carts posted last night…...click.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted double posted…..*


----------



## superdav721

I hate walmart. Sam Walton is rolling over in his grave with what they have done to his store. Remember 80% American made. Where did that go? And they are killing mom and pop stores. ahhhhhh.
Sorry, I need coffee.
Morning Guys.
I am not a morning person. Can you tell?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Stop by Rex's shop and get a shot of Baileys for that coffee…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin' *Dave* - get that coffee brewing - but I doubt it will help your Wal-Mart outlook….I'm with you. Don't shop there. Bad for America.

I did check your site on the Android phone, it is super easy to navigate - probably the best I've seen. I don't use the phone browser much, however, cause most of the sites are too difficult to surf…....nicely done….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy's lurking around the corner…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Today started out OK, until I woke up that is! JK.

Hope everyone has the type of day they wish for & deserve.


----------



## superdav721

Where is the Stumps? Has he been held up with Mcnugget in the shop?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good day to all hot here too,and the hottest month aint even here yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave and Jeff im not a big walmart fan but do go there sometimes as its open late, what i dont like is they will have 20 check out lines and still not have but a few open .i have left my cart in line and left.with the money they make it dont make sense to wail in line


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* good luck with that web shop clean up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* howed that plane turn out you got


----------



## patron

howdy eddie

well while waiting for the 'right time'
to go shoping
i slept more
so woke to late to worry about it

might go might not

but am working on your box
as that is something i can do
and feel good about

we have one chain grocery store here
mo' money than wal-mart
so it is what it is for me
or i could go to santa fe
and buy yuppie foods 
for twice as much

what's the word with 'miss louisiana'
can she sand
inquiring minds want to know


----------



## HamS

mmmm this inquiring mind better not inquire too much or Miss J might have something to say about it.


----------



## TedW

LOL!!! Marty, are you trying to drop a subtle hint?

Also, that double posted thing.. I lost count…. was s'posed to be a triple.

Eddie, the web shop is nice and tidy, just have to put the pieces together. It's the work shop that's a disaster. What's more, I went back there to tidy up a little and ended up making even more of a mess.

I just don't know about me sometimes.

I found my tenon cutting jig… I should try and sell it along with the mortiser. I guess I should update my post.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll up my bid to $135 with the tenon cutting jig…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, Sanding experience is not a requirement here. I'd be happy to teach her…..


----------



## TedW

Okay *Marty*, come and get it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* she was so pretty i didnt feel comfortable talking to her ,one like that are way out of my old selfs range .but it let me know that there are some very beautiful women in this world but then beauty is only skin deep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* if you find a drum sander while your cleaning up let me know


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, I found a drum and I found a sander.. maybe Dave's super glue trick might work?

Beauty isn't always limited to the surface.. there are those women who are beautiful inside and out. Sounds like she's certainly worth getting to know her better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* take your time on the box ,its to hot to do to much


----------



## TedW

Stupid forum didn't show my post till I reposted it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* you are so right there , she was a model and i would have to give up wood working for her and keep her in the closet all the time* *


----------



## patron

there's a new one

eddie 
goes INTO
the closet

and is never heard from again


----------



## JL7

*Rex and eddie* - Looks like you are fighting the good fight over there on the J post - but looks a bit painful…..it's better here….my 2 cents.

*Rex* - you have some amazing stories I'd like to hear when the time is right…....


----------



## JL7

So….

I got this old wheel barrow wheel for free….along with the rotten old wheel barrow that was attached to it…..

It's rusty but pretty sound….

I would like to build a new barrow for the wheel - so the the question is…..Leave the wheel old and rusty, or sand blast and refinish? If I refinish, is rattle can Rust Oleum good enough, OR?

Now it's in the hands of the experts…..


----------



## TedW

*Eddie* I dated a model some years back, an Asian woman who had more class in her little finger than I will ever have. I tried acting like the gentrified yuppy I thought she wanted me to be, but I quickly learned that she didn't want me to change one bit. She liked riding around in my work van, visiting me at job sites (that always got the guys talking), and was really interested in the things I do. Basically, she just wanted me to be me.

I don't think you would have to give up woodworking. In fact, I bet she would be really impressed if you made a keepsake box or something, specially for her, just as a gift to a friend. Women like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7: I'm no expert, but sandblasting tthe rust off would be a good idea, then some sealer undercoat/primer for metal and an oil based metal paint to finish.

Good evening fellow misfits, went to the shop this morning,came back at lunchtime, had some lunch, then investigated the inside of my eyelids for a while.


----------



## TedW

*Jeff* Don't touch that rust! That old wheel is awesome. I would find some old barn wood and build a barrel that looks as old as the one it came off of… minus the rotting and falling apart. If you can incorporate some old steel strapping with rusted rivets or something like that, all the better. Well, that's what I would do. Good find!


----------



## TedW

Good evening, Rex. Sounds like my kind of day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7: Here's a pic of a Sears Wheelbarrow, offered 100years ago. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## HamS

My dad has one of those in his barn that he still uses occasionally. the handles are worn smooth and are as polished as if they had a frrench polish on them. I know that grandpa used that wheel barrow every day in the summer as it was his garden wheel barrow and there was ALWAYS something going on in his garden after work. I would try to find someone who can give it a hot oil dunk to arrest the rusting, but leave it with the color and character.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, well at least things went right today. As I have been saying, I am trying to build a layout bench and for a couple of days (or a few hours really) I was having problems with hole line ups for bolts. I couldn't figure out why the holes were not lining up as I had made a drilling jig to ensure they were all the same pattern. Yesterday after scratching my head, I discovered why, and may I say in mechanical engineering you don't have this problem.
The material I was using was 2×4's which I had collected over a period of time. To my aghast, I found that practically all of them were nowhere near 3-1/2×1-1/2, the differences seemed to be 2×4's bought from different stores, so I deduced that there was no standard dimensional stud. I should have known better as any industry that thinks 2×4 = 3-1/2×1-1/2 is suspect, in mechanical engineering, the stated size is what you get.
Anyway, I rebuilt my template to take into consideration the irrational size of the wood, by working off a centerline which I now have to mark on each 2×4. I re-drilled and all fit perfectly, so I got at least one framed leg assembled before it got too hot to do anymore. I am a happy camper.


----------



## JL7

*Rex, Ted and Ham* - thanks for the wheel barrow replies…..here are the photos that the original owner sent me. This was before it collapsed under it's own weight…..I still have some of the pieces (besides the wheel). He claimed that the wheel barrow got it's name because the early ones used a barrel (or half of one)......like shown:





































I'm a little torn on the advice - I really want to sandblast and make it pretty, but the old rusty one is cool too…...

thanks guys.


----------



## TedW

So, are you saying we can't go for a ride in it?

You have to do what you will enjoy the most, and I'm sure it will be a fun project and look great in the end, after you're done with it. I really like old rustic stuff. I like Hams suggestion to have it dipped in hot oil. But that's me and what I would like. Heck, I might even try to restore the wood that fell apart!  But then I would hit it lightly with the RO sander to make it smoother without removing any more of the patina than I had to, and saturate it in some sort of finishing oil.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Ted - some of the original wood is salvageable - but a bunch is rotten - I would need to replace 2 or 3 barrel staves - and that is over my current pay grade right now. The rest I could handle.

Ham - where would I start to look for a hot oil dunk? Plating shop, machine shop? Not sure?


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, that's about my average day when I'm working. If you think 2×4s vary board by board, you should see how much 2×10s or 2×12s vary… literally as much as 3/8" in width. Often the lumber is still wet when it's packed on a pallet, so when un-bundled it dries and shrinks - some pieces more so than others.

I was working for a contractor framing an addition, before the engineered joists were common, and I had to notch the end of each joist a different amount so they would sit flush in the joist hangers. Standard practice is to attach the hangers to the band joists (I forget what they're called) before setting them on the sill plate-it's faster that way. But not when all the joists are completely different widths.

Aim for the stars, shoot for the moon.. isn't that the old saying. Try to get a whole lot done in a day, and be glad to get something done. I'm just glad to have that day at all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I would definitely rebuild it to the pictures. A little cleanup and some paint on the metal wouldn't hurt in my opinion…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I would leave the rust but seal it with something. Stop the air.


----------



## TedW

*Jeff*, I re-read my reply and it seems I went off on a selfish tangent of what I like and would do… typical me LOL. My point was that if you ask somebody else they might suggest sandblasting and making it look like new, and they would be equally right.

Anywayz, I hope you make a project of it and share it with the rest of us via your blog.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave….

So what do you use the seal the rust? I thought that made it worse?


----------



## TedW

Or you could drop in into Dave's electro-chemico-super-duper-rust-dissolving tank.


----------



## JL7

Ted - I will do something with it - and appreciate all the posts here…..didn't mean to go off topic with the wheel barrow…..(what was the topic?)......

Rex - sorry to hear about the crappy tubafore debacle. Seems that dimensional lumber really isn't so…..It seems to be shrinking every couple of years…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's something off topic. I got a call today on a job. This guy wants me to build a set of vintage John Deere Pittman arms for his combine. These are made out of ash. This guy actually expects me to quit playing and do some wood*WORK*ing…..


----------



## JL7

Come on* Buzz.*....wake up - you know what happens when you do that work stuff….....


----------



## TedW

Some of the really old houses (in my area that's 120 years or so) that I've opened walls in have real 2" x 4" studs, and even have saw marks. Those too were not very consistent, dimensionally. It didn't matter back when those houses were built, since the plaster was troweled on. Not so with today's drywall construction. I've had to plane some studs and fur out others out to get everything flush, before hanging the drywall. 1/32" doesn't matter, but there is often a lot more difference than that. If I don't get them somewhat flush, screws pop and/or walls bulge. If the walls bulge, baseboards and especially crown molding won't sit tight against the wall. If the molding is getting painted, a little caulk will take care of the small gaps. But if the trim is to be stained and varnished, I would have to skim coat the walls to bring it out to the trim, which can be time consuming. Just a little something I learned the hard way.


----------



## patron

here you are jeff

the proper way to use a wheel barrow


----------



## superdav721

*5000*
Posts woowoowoowo!


----------



## TedW

Marty, that sounds like it would be fun. And get paid for it too? If you don't want the job send it my way. (and tell me how to make them)


----------



## TedW

That guy might set a new fashion trend.

It's 9:30 and I'm getting less done than Rex did. I'm going back to doing stuff. Later Gaters!


----------



## superdav721

wood!


----------



## JL7

HA HA HA…......Thanks *David*.....that's it.

*Dave*:

5001


----------



## patron

congrats dave !


----------



## superdav721

Oh no David you are twice as many as me, grats to you.
Thanks guys!


----------



## JL7

Congrats Dave - hafl-way there!


----------



## JL7

Of course - when you get there, you will still have a ways to go….


----------



## superdav721

Its like growing old we all do it.


----------



## superdav721

William has been lurking around my site. He is asking questions about planes. He has the bug.


----------



## JL7

Would be nice to hear from him here.

You make the old old planes look easy, I've picked up a worksharp, so need to figure out how to sharpen some iron…..


----------



## JL7

Do you use the mdf discs with buffing compound? Gonna make some - just curious what compounds work best….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, but using it like that will let the crap fall out …........oh, I see it has done already.


----------



## JL7

I don't really need the wheel barrow for efficient transport - here I was last weekend with my Craigslist finds:


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I never used the mdf. I would go to a auto body shop and get full sheets of the grit I needed. and reapply them to the two disks my worksharp shipped with. Now I bought the dmt fine honing kit and love there diamond paste. They give you a disk that is lined with cloth to apply the paste to. It makes mirrors on you irons. I believe Eddie uses the mdf. I have a tormek and for touch up and to flatten the backs of my irons I will go to the worksharp every time.
Just watch the heat. Fresh coarse grit paper will do the job *fast.* And that gets hot.
Believe me I have had some major frustrations with my planes. But I stay with it and work at it. There is only so much you can get out of reading about something. The rest is hands on. thats why I love video's so much. I look at there stance, the way they hold something and just the overall mechanics of the operation. It is an art.


----------



## JL7

Got it Dave - thanks…..I have watched your vid on the dmt diamond paste kit. Cool stuff…been doing the research. Trying to find a solution I will actually use (that's the biggest problem). It's gotta click….you know. Thanks as always for the expert advice!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the mdf and an investment in some GOOD compound would be my route.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I have a ton of mdf - and the compounds, just not sure what to use when….

I will start with some easy ones and learn from there - probably the way to go…..


----------



## JL7

Gonna designate a sharpening *"ONLY"* day soon…like DY did…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall been jus a talking away . finnaly got caught up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* bring that old wheel barrel back to life it could be like new again. all way need one now and again its a old one .and you want have get any fix a flat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been over at moment thread saw* Rex* there i think they know each other .its just a thread and was talking nothing bad just a thread.


----------



## superdav721

Play nice guys I'll wake William up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *grads and that stuff works on getting a edge .the 3000 WS is good too i even like useing a plane now . stepped on my scraper file and broke it yesterday get one tomorrow again i think this is 3 rd one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Catch you in the morning guys, getting a fairly early night so I'm up early and can get a few shop time hours in.
You all have fun, until - tomorrow, same Bat-time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stick chairs every where


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBurpzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzfartzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzleakzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite* Rex*


----------



## superdav721

funny Rex.


----------



## TedW

Just prowling by.. Rex has the right idea.

Congrats Dave, I s'pose they're send you a wood plaque with your name on it.

Good night everybody.


----------



## HamS

Good morning gentlemen,

Coffee is required a bit more this morning than usual. It has been a somewhat strenuous weekend on the tired body. I think climbing in the attic is what did it.

I have the framing almost complete for the new broom closet. (for Miss J's alternate transportation. I hope I only thought that not said it out loud.)

I also got the holes for the canlights laid out and now have to get the insulation dug out in the atic so when I cut the openingis I don't get showered with lots of insulation.

On to the second pot already.

A gun shop will have the hot oil or a chrome shop might. I did a google search and apparently there is a kinky side to hot oil as well, be warned if you search for hot oil dipping services.


----------



## JL7

Morning *Ham* and all….

So if I stop into the "hot oil" shop they dip more than just rusty wheels??  Thanks for the warning.

Funny stuff *Rex*! Reality is the funniest…...

*eddie* - thanks for the "production" pictures…am I seeing different colors going on, or what? Look out Ikea…

Back to work….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. Doesn't the first cup taste great? Almost ready for a second.
It's gonna be a hot one here again today, so my shop time will be a few hours this morning. I'll be working on the Layout table base and hope to have that part done by tomorrow, then it's on to the top.
Hope everyone has a great day …....where's Marty, as he overslept?


----------



## TedW

Good morning cross eyed mosquitoes and bull-legged ants. I was at the computer till 3 this morning so slept in till 10. I have to stop doing that! Hope to have my websites done by tonight, just have to focus on staying focused. I tried stapling a note to my forehead that says Focus, Ted!, but then I had to keep checking it in the mirror. Tried taping the note to my monitor but then I could remember what it is that I'm supposed to focus on. Tried cleaning up the shop but ended up making a little red shelf instead…










I obviously wasn't striving for perfection, but I like it… kind of primitive artsy. Maybe I can sell it on Etsy. I wish I could turn my basement apartment into a store front and make a living selling junk like this. But then I'll have to clean my apartment AND my basement.


----------



## TedW

On second thought, I'm going to set the websites aside for now and get this cleaning up done.


----------



## patron

oh gawd

there's that C word again

like dave says

wherever you go
there it is


----------



## TedW

Put your hands together everybody and sing along with "The Cleanup Song"!






Hallelujah!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* nice shelf know what you mean on cleaning up it on the list


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* your right wherever you go
there he is. but you cant help but love ole *Dave*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* pray all is well .i suppose you are spending as much time with your girl before she goes .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *you keep me up all nite with that sleeping .its 102 here today i know its that hot over there so drink plenty my friend water i mean


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* you were right the price was to low getting more for them and they still want them ,the red white and blue one are for the fourth


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its showing a 106 out side to hot to do anything


----------



## patron

don't leave those chair parts out there to long

the sun will cook them


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie;
We have 103 here. Got to the shop this morning, quit at noon but still have to go back and shut down. I'll do that later when it cools down a bit. I take plenty of water with me when I go to the shop, and I am very mindful of the heat, also because my doc tells me to stay out of it and only go out with a hat on and sunglasses. I don't ignore what the doc says.
Maybe, just maybe, later this evening it might not just be cool enough to go close the shop but also to get an hour there doing something. In the meantime, I'm resting up making sure the TV does not melt.


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all….....

Sorry to hear about the heat - sounds miserable…..especially when you can't escape to the shop…..

Nice shelf Ted…...eddie can help you ramp up to production - he's got the staffing and benefits thing all figured out…

eddie - glad you can squeak a little extra $$ out of all that hard work - you got more overhead now!

Carry on…............


----------



## superdav721

I melted today.


----------



## TedW

Nice and cool here in the windy city… wish I could share it with ya. I tried blowing some of it your way, but after regaining consciousness I realized I was facing the wrong direction.

I got distracted in the shop again.. just cant seem to help it, I have to tinker. I think part of the problem is moving bits of wood around-once it is in my hand I can't resist cutting it or sanding it or putting a finish on it. I think it's a obsessive compulsive thing. I ended up making a little tray from a piece of reclaimed distressed painted wood which I meant to put away for a future project. I guess you could say I'm ahead of my time, literally. Anywayz, then whatever mini-project I end up getting distracted by has to dry - glue, varnish, paint… so then it's taking up valuable table space, so I don't have anywhere to shuffle piles of tools that need sorted out. I really have to get better organized, but I don't see that happening any time soon.

When I was driving a tanker I often had to wear a chemical suit when unloading, and sometimes it would be 95% out and I had no choice but to be out there in the sun. There were times when I finished unloading, stripped off the rubber suit, and could literally wring about a cup of sweat from my shirt. I know the importance of staying hydrated, so I'm glad to see you guys mentioning it.

Well, I think my glue is dry now.


----------



## patron

no offense ted

but i think you glue
has been dry
for a while now

like the rest of us

i keep working towards clean and organized
but uphill is not my best cruising speed

it is hotter than blazes here too
'it's a dry heat'

even the dog just lays still


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* it hotter n hell here too ,keep that water close and make sure your friend has pleanty my dog has been drinking more water here latly then he ever has


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* that air missed us think it went towards Florida.


----------



## DIYaholic

It was a short work day, as it rained in the afternoon. It's only 67 degrees here, going down to 55 tonight! I'll turn on a fan and point it towards all of you heat stressed zombies!!!

The news is over, final jeopardy has been answered & asked. It is now time to microwave some sustainence.

As you were…..................


----------



## patron

one of my most used tools
is the door on the fridge

it gives me ice
as water is about all i drink
it gets allot of use
(course then i'm up half the night
giving it all back)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, gonna feed the dogs, then go to the shop, and depending how hot it still is, I'll either just put stuf away and close it up, or maybe spend a little time there.
Nice weather up there Ted, but from news reports dodging neighborhood bullets seems to be the problem.
David, just stay inside with buddy, you don't have to be out in the heat.
I believe Eddie is buying a play pool to sit in while make his stick chairs in this heat.


----------



## HamS

It has been tolerable in my little corner of Indiana. I think the high was near 80. That is good becasue we have attic work left to do. I try to convince the youngun he wants to get up and do that in the morning rather in the afternoon, but listening is not in his repetoire. We are going to have real heat this weekend so I hope we have all the attic work done by then


----------



## cranbrook2

This should be called the world,s longest contest thread that never ends .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news guys. They Have published the book "Understanding Women" in paperback…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope it's a "Picture" book. Mosts peeples hear cain't reed!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

81 now in southern Indiana. Pushing damn near 100 by Thursday and Friday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Taking advantage of the cooler temps here today. Been out building a retaining wall to shore up the edge of my driveway so I can widen it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* It looks like they can't spell either…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a patriotic stick chair


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i need that book


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* Come on down, You can clean, I mean build, I mean clean my shop…..

Don't forget to bring the morticer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good brother eddie…..


----------



## superdav721

Nice chair Eddie.


----------



## patron

that should be a winner eddie
in the yard the blue looked right
here it looks green

it is 88 inside and out here right now marty
(it cools off faster out)

i been cleaning the porch in the shade 
and baked a cake too
i needs my sugar still
to keep from getting cranky 
after naps

glad you are getting some work done
a wider drive sounds like a good idea


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The chair looks great!

Marty,
Are you getting a wider car???


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers! Looks like I'm on the night shift for awhile.


----------



## superdav721

What up Shameless?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* knight shift aint so bad .that Day shift that whats getting hot


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figured out that if the Mustang, truck, and boat are in the driveway side-by-side, then I can't get the Z out of the garage…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks guys on the chair, a LJ was asking about it said he seen it on this thread and couldnt get a pic to him told him i would post one colored


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i can to spell ,just sometime im the only one that can read it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

abcdefghijkl and know most the alfulbet to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any yall live in Florida


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, You speak fluent louisianian…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Marty* i allway try to be fluient


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite * Marty * you speak fluient indian ana


----------



## DamnYankee

This evening's stats are…
HP = 14,846 posts, averaging 27.91 posts per day
SN = 13,307 posts, averaging 59.94 posts per day
Intercept = 1,539 posts, or about 48 days (~ 12 Aug 12)


----------



## DamnYankee

You guys made 9 posts while I was figureing that out!


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to see everyone here…maybe these night shifts wont be so dull after all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty isn't fluent, he's FLATULENT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

ppphfffffffffttt


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Why don't you all speak proper like wot I do?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I always did think Marty was a blow hard.
Nice Chair Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

flatulent is that when you drink too much i got to go google it BRB


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - youz in 'merica now…so speek A-mer-a-kan!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex thanks Marty talking indian


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

FYI Flatulence is the gaseous part of Effluence.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY hes a English in Texas they are bolegual


----------



## DamnYankee

Well thanks to my new WS3000 all my chisels are now SHARP! As attested by the lack of hair and cut marks on my left forearm (testing don't you know).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, just tryin to learn the natives.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall soud like your talking about farts


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I hope you're surviving Little Miss (tropical Storm) Debby!

Rex,
Did your shop cool down?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Je parle français aussi


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY that thing works and those pad things make a shine


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, we'll get to you later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what you say Rex


----------



## TedW

Okay Marty, just as soon as I'm done cleaning my shop. You just wait right there for me. (hee heee)

Hi everybody.. I'm flatulent too!

Got part of the shop cleaned up but still a ways to go.

Got one call about the mortiser, says if I still have it after the 4th he'd be interested. At this rate, I may still have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Fart jokes are always funny!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie that was French - call yourself a Cajun?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is a flatulent bunch here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, yes it did a bit. I went down at 8 for an hour. I finished the second leg base assembly, next is the 3rd leg and final leg assy. Then I start on the top.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no im not a cajun they live south of me ,im just about one parish from Arkansas know very litte french im irish and english and black and some indian crow but not sure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i went and looked yall say i cant spell look how websters spell fart

flat·u·lent   [flach-uh-luhnt] Show IPA
adjective
1.
generating gas in the alimentary canal, as food.
2.
attended with, caused by, or suffering from such an accumulation of gas.
3.
having unsupported pretensions; inflated and empty; pompous; turgid: a flatulent style.


----------



## superdav721

Confucius say "man who fart in church sit in pew alone!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Somebody mentioned the July 4th holiday, which brings me back to some funny episodes. I came here in 1977 and of course I have a distinct English Dialect - not an accent, that's what you guys have.
About this time of the year, someone always asked me what I was doing for July4th, to which I came over with a very puzzled look. The person asking would say Oh, I don't suppose you celebrate Independence Day in England? To which I would answer, "Oh yes we do, but it's a bit later in the year and we call it Thanksgiving"


----------



## superdav721

Nice Roger. Thats funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good story!

I need to recharge my batteries. Time to go nighty, night.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to remember that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It is absolutely true, I did that one for many years to folks who asked.

I once went in to one of those pay toilets, and on the back of the stall door was written. Here I sit broken hearted, paid 25c, and only farted.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD. Ever used any Jewish toilet paper?


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - I really am LOL! Good one!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Picked up some Jewish toilet paper once at a thrifty store… Well talk about thrifty, came as single 6" squares of waxed paper with a hole in the middle to put your finger through. Worked well, but you had to make sure you washed your hands afterwards.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here is a stock public relations photo for where I am at. No I am not in the photo









Pictures are not normally allowed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY do they get HBO


----------



## DamnYankee

'fraid not


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice finish on those hand rails .looks like a command center


----------



## patron

looks like they are watching
'top gun'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David you still got water out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that would be a screen i would see without my glasses


----------



## TedW

*DY*, if they didn't let you in on the photo shoot, they should at least let you fly the plane.


----------



## patron

there is still some in the tank
last i checked it was 1,500 gal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that will last for a while


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where DY go


----------



## superdav721

Go to bed. Good Lord.
DY you clear to stay up, your protecting the country.


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm still here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* are you in the military


----------



## DamnYankee

An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders some coffee.
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the waiter, 'Hey, you
wanna hear a blonde joke?'
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky
voice, the woman next to him says,'Before
you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, given that you
are blind, that you should know five things:
1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in
karate.
4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional
weightlifter.
5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.

'Now, think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tel l that
joke?'

The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head, and mutters,
'No…not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.'


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny lol


----------



## patron

well i tried
but sleep is not to be yet

so coffee at 12:32 am
(seems strange)
but this is the territory
of the men that go where 
no man ever wanted to go

even us

thanks shameless
i know you are there for us

honing your chisels


----------



## DamnYankee

Next up is honing my plane irons…and then seeing if I can make anything of the cheap Harbour Frieght woodcaring tools I have.


----------



## patron

paper weights ?

nice and clean and sharp 
of course


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends,

That looks like the mother of all dog and pony show rings* DY*.

I used to be The S3-NCOIC at an intelligence brigade in Germany and Ithough our ops center was interesting, but to an outsider they probably looked like nothing more than a wall with maps and a lot of teleprinters. Of course now, it is a bunch of laptops, but that is progress. In 'the old days' when you actually had to have a camera to make a slide, there were lots of them, but I am sure they are not like what crapgets put on a power point today.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham I am what we call a "Power Point Ranger".
The picture is of the Northern Command/NORAD Air Operations Center. Northern Command (NORTHCOM) is DOD's counterpart to Dept of Homeland Security. It is responsible for all air operations defending the US. Some of this has not changed since you were in the Army. 9-11 added quite a bit to the mission. We are also part of the search and rescue operations with Canada and US.

If you are REALLY interested http://www.1af.acc.af.mil/units/601staoc/index.asp


----------



## DamnYankee

"The 601st Air and Space Operations Center (AOC) plans, directs, and assesses air and space operations for the North American Aerospace Defense (NORAD) Command, and the United States Northern Command (NORTHCOM). The AOC provides aerospace warning and control for NORAD Defensive Counter Air (DCA) activities. As well as it directs Air Force air and space capabilities in support of NORTHCOM homeland security and civil support missions. 
The 601 AOC fills the critical need to meet the challenge of directing all air sovereignty activities for the continental United States and is the new-age combat weapon system needed to fulfill that crucial defense role by remaining vigilant 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. "


----------



## DamnYankee

the hardest part of the "vigilant 24 hours a day" is between 3am and 5am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Rob, and anyone else that is lurking…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Marty….or in my case Good Evening. Pillow in 2 hours.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys….I started teh coffee for everyone…..but then I drank it all.


----------



## superdav721

Morning world. Will I melt today?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
We have 104 forecast for today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice and cool here yesterday. Hot today.

I'm working in the shop in just my skivies.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, I like the red, white and blue chair. That dog will hunt! I think you're onto something there.

Sorry for my long absence, I've been lurking in the background for a while. Been busy earning a living the last few days.

Looks like everyone's complaining about heat, rain, or general misery.

I think I've got you all beat with 112 yesterday and the monsoon in full swing, so, it's not quite as dry a heat these days. The haboob hit last Saturday not ten seconds after I cleaned my pool. I've refused to touch it until the next one passes and I can claim a two-fer to make up for the injustice of last week. I live at the base of a mountain and the storm wasn't visible until it crossed over to my side. There was about 60 seconds warning. That sucked.

Hope everyone manages to have a normal well-adjusted day.


----------



## superdav721

I have melted. I now live in a bucket.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

same here hot hot , drink lots of water* Dave* this heat will kill ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY *thanks for your service , to our country ,im a old Air Force vet ,security police


----------



## DS

How come…

I saw this








and immediately thought of Stumpy…

Then, I noticed there was no incra height adjustment on the wheels and knew it couldn't possibly be Stumpy's.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another COOOOOOL & rainy day here in the "Green Mountain" state. It has reached all the way up to 61 degrees. The rain has subsided, for the time being.

It was a morning of working in the company shop, repair a flat wheelbarrow tire tube, staighten the shaft on a bent weed hacker, sharpen mower blades, replace the blade/chain on the chainsaw. Now it is time to surf the net (a great excuse to stop in here). I need to comparison shop for assorted "landscape" software, tablets/laptops and the like.

TTFN, into the abyss we call the "World Wide Web".................


----------



## TedW

Good afternoon wood mutts. Just stopping in to say hi, since I'm here. Wouldn't want to appear unsocial. I am, but wouldn't want to appear it.

I guess it's all the way up to 64 deg or so, in *Stumpy's* neck of the woods.

*DY*, that was right funny there.. I'm gonna have to steal it and pass it around.

I got the website up and running, but have to make a lot of changes before launching it publicly. I know you're all on the edge of your proverbial seats







, so I'm gitten it ready as fast as I can. Staying out of the shop today-just me, the computer and focus dammit focus.

Later Gaters!


----------



## SASmith

Eddie, that is a good looking chair in post #13299 
Thanks for posting it.
I have been making my chairs with 1/4 20 all-thread. Something about the wire makes me nervous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good afternoon wood mutts. Just stopping in to say hi, since I'm here. Wouldn't want to appear un…..

Sorry wrong script…..

Early day today. Thought I'd practice coming home early so that when it pushes the 100 degree mark Thursday, I'll be ready for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Sorry to hear about the bucket ordeal. I'm sending a bag of concrete to tighten things up a bit…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks ,me to i had some wire and when its gone im going to that too plus a locking nut would look better good to hear from you . a lot read this thread jump on in ,its a good bunch of guys here we,er just talk a lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Marty hot up there too


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not to bad today *eddie*. It's only 80 degrees right now. It'll be back in the 90's tomorrow and 100 for Thursday and Friday…..


----------



## DS

Heck, my pool is 90 degrees…

Oh, to be 80 out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I broke a tooth today eatin' chicken for lunch. Made an appointment for Thursday with the dentist. It's the best excuse I could come up with on such short notice to get Thursday off. Maybe I'll run into a wall and have to make an eye doctor appointment for Friday so I can have that day off too…..


----------



## SASmith

eddie, here is where I ordered my lock nuts from.
Much cheaper than 50 cents each at Lowes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks scott i got it book marked,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that was some hard chicken,


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all…......

Lot's of running here…....not my strong suit.

The heat is coming tomorrow here along with the humidity. We are used to cold - not sticky HOT. If you can't find me I'll be hiding in the basement…...duh.

Nice chair eddie - I have a certain appreciation for production line woodworking - I've tries it a few times. It's fun at first - then t just becomes work. If it helps pay the bills tho, keep it going!!

Buzz - maybe try the phone "cough" I'm sick today….instead of losing an eye…....try it, it works.

Carry on….....


----------



## JL7

Has the heat melted your keyboards? Anyone?


----------



## JL7

Mowed the yard today - heats-a-coming…..


----------



## JL7

Maybe do some grocery shopping tomorrow….


----------



## JL7

Note to self…...do not eat chicken…...tooth danger.


----------



## JL7

Maybe I'll build a chair quick….


----------



## JL7

Washed the windows last week - wow - a new outlook on life…...really.


----------



## JL7

Thinking about concrete'ing the front yard…..easier to park.


----------



## JL7

And I don't have to mow…


----------



## JL7

To quote Rex:

*"ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZBurpzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzfartzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzleakzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"*

...crickets chirping….....


----------



## TedW

Never pick your butt before picking your nose.. trust me on that one.

I got the website all set up and realized it's not going to work the way I need it to. No big deal, just means I have to reinstall everything and configure it a little differently. That just takes a couple of hours. It's the research and testing that's been taking so long.

Anywayz, I took a break and ran a phone line from my shop to my office, so now I can use the phone without getting distracted by a piece of wood, just the mention of which makes this post not completely off topic.

I'm going to reinstall the website now, again, for the last time, really, I mean it, last time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Trying to stay busy guys.
Between working on more planters (for sale), pain issues, and family issues, I don't know if I'm coming or going lately.
Just thought I'd report.
I got a private message from three different people who were concerned about me.
Thank you for your concern.
I'm not dead. I'll live to be at least two hundred.
I'm too damned ornery to die.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## JL7

Hey William - good to hear the update - can't imagine how many stumpy posts will be logged by age 200, but here's to it…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, We need some more stats. How many posts when William is 200???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, How many times did you pick your nose second before you came to that conclusion???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinking *Jeff*.....


----------



## patron

good to hear william

this heat here
has kept me lethargic

even sitting at the table
makes my arms stick to it
from the sweat

slow but easy cleaning around here
when it is cooler

by the time you are 200
i'll be known as methuselah
and rex will still be a dinosaur


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well put *David*.....


----------



## JL7

David - you should be the first guy on your block to build a basement…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey all the nuts have gathered in the basket.
Check this out.


----------



## superdav721

Including William


----------



## boxcarmarty

David's the first guy on his block…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex is so old when he farts dust comes out.


----------



## JL7

Safety cat! Nice video Dave….


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Davids the only guy on his block….and their blocks are 5 miles wide…..but still…..


----------



## superdav721

See now that was a totally none related to wood post. I love owning my own site.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice addition Dave…..

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Not true Dave - it's about shop safety….......(sorta)


----------



## JL7

Night Buzz…..


----------



## patron

got one of sorts jeff

my house is on stilts
40×40 from 3' to 5' under there
and a deck 20×50 with a room under it 
with 7' headroom

the house over is insulated
but down there it isn't


----------



## TedW

Several times, *Marty*... I wanted to make sure my suspicions were correct before posting about it. On a related note, breathing lacquer thinner does not help much, and actually made it even worse, as I then ended up with a stinking headache, literally. I planned to, someday when I have time, make a combination butt scratcher / nose picker as a small woodworking project, but its obvious now that they should be two separate projects.


----------



## JL7

David - so probably no relief from the heat there…....but that's a mighty big deck I have to say!


----------



## superdav721

Movie time. Night all!


----------



## patron

in a cab shop i worked in
we got to take turns in the finishing room by the week
spraying lacquer
we all noticed that whom ever turn it was
got progressively surlier and nastier

the lacquer gets to the nervous system
thru breathing and the pores of the skin
and can be a bad toxin

the whole problem was solved 
when we refused to work in there anymore
lots of filters and good vacuum system there

the owner finally did it himself
but after the first day
bought himself a full suit and with gloves and booties
an air assisted mask
we lucked out as he would not lend us the suit or mask
so he wound up doing it all himself


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see everyone is acting insane as usual!!!

Mellow night, went over to my friends for dinner. It works out great, I get a fantastic meal & don't have to do prep, cooking, clean up or even the dishes. Yea, me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like the "Stumpy Zone" is minus a few (all) inmates. I too must call it a day, it is no longer today as tomorrow has arrived. Who ever said tomorrow never comes?

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Tonights stats are….
HP = 14,900 posts, averaging 33.26 posts per day
SN = 13,439 posts, averaging 60.26 posts per day
Intercept = 1,461 posts, about 54 days, approximately 19 Aug 12


----------



## TedW

*Randy*, that's what friends are for


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning *Ted*, You left your light on…..


----------



## TedW

My light is on? Can you see that I'm online? Where do you see that?

EDIT: Ahh.. the little button that says "Online". Nevermind 

Well, a few Z's then back to it shortly after the sun comes up. Got's stuff to do…


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a green box around your avatar…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Thanks for the coffee, I wish I only had to work at things I want to work at. My day job has been getting in the way of my life recently. It is funny how that works. We got the old cans out of the ceiling and have one of the new ones in place, but not wired or fastened. We only have a small amount of drywall to repair on that one. The problem is that the cans are very close to a truss and one of them hit one of the furring strips that the drywall is screwed to. My older son learned that a hand saw is probably the easiest way to cut wood. He just could not figure out how we were going to cut away the furring strip where the power saw could not fit in. I have an offset gents saw and it did the trick with only a little bit of sweat. HIs excuse after watching me was he did not have enough experience to keep from damaging the drywall. You have to give him credit for originality in the pursuit of lazyness.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers.
It was a quite night here on LJs. At one point I think we had less than 20 LJs online.


----------



## DamnYankee

And I was the only Nubber! 
Whatever happened to our night shift?
Rex? William?


----------



## DamnYankee

On one of my past trips I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area, so I went to the lost luggage office and told the woman there that my bags never showed up. She smiled and told me not to worry because she was a trained professional and I was in good hands. "Now," she asked me, has your plane arrived yet?"


----------



## DamnYankee

A day without sunshine is like night.


----------



## DamnYankee

I hate a day without wood


----------



## DamnYankee

if your parents never had children, the chances are that you won't either


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
It was 107 here yesterday.
The big task was to make room in the garage so that I could get my car in, which was a bit of and ordeal as it was bulging with all that notorious "garage sale" leftovers and filled practically all the garage.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you keep that 107 over there. I dont won't any.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD; We are expecting cooler weather here today, down to 104


----------



## superdav721

Great, it should take at least 10 more minutes for you to *MELT!*


----------



## superdav721

97 here heat index of 104


----------



## TedW

80 in the windy city, going up to 87 according to chicagoweathercenter.com, which is usually pretty accurate. Wish I could share it with those of you south o me.

You guys know why they call it the windy city? Many people think it's because of how windy it gets. But actually it's because of all the politicians and their big mouths.

*Marty*, well I'll be darned. I never noticed that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can someone give me the link to that PBS website that has the Roy Underhill videos?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Never mind, found it…


----------



## DS

Always glad to help…
G'morn there Stumps


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy that is marked like 9 times in my favorites, tabbed and frequent flyer web sites.


----------



## DS

DEAL ALERT! 
Phoenix, AZ area.

Saw this ad on CL today.
The guy is unloading about 50 hand planes. "Stanley, Millers Falls, Dunlap, Sargent ect."

No prices listed, but, he states if you buy 5 or more planes they are 1/2 off.

Makes me wish I collected planes.

I posted this on the HPOYD thread, but it was quickly ingested into the couldron of restoration postings.
Sorry that I strayed from my good buddies here. I won't do that again.


----------



## superdav721

I still love you.


----------



## patron

they needed another post there anyway
just to keep the interface interesting


----------



## DS

Thanks Dave… It's good to be loved.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is a point on the thermometer where hot becomes OMG…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hot here too, over a 100, its at OMG


----------



## DS

Normal in Phoenix = 100 plus days of 100 plus degrees each and every year.

Noobies… heheheh


----------



## boxcarmarty

91 here right now. Suppose to hit 103 tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just caught my neighbor when he came in. Heating and air guy. Had him throw the gauges on the AC and top off the magic gas…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

So hot here had to let some of the animals come in to cool off


----------



## JL7

It's so hot here, even Mitt Romney seems cool….


----------



## JL7

eddie - I thought you were looking for girlfriend??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *we got the same wind blowers down here in Louisiana


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now that hot


----------



## JL7

hmmmm, magic gas…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes just a old buck showing me a video on rutting ,told him the scent thing isnt working


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff hes just a old buck showing me avideo on rutting ,told him i dont think that scent thing will work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* its a lot dryer there ,seem to make a difference in the heat


----------



## JL7

He makes safety cat look pretty tame - bring him in the shop and fire up the saw - let's see what happens!! Be sure to have the video running!! This will be fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Just because you call it "DEAR", does not a girlfriend make!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Therm-O-meter topped out at 66 degrees today. It's going to climb all the way up to 81 degrees tomorrow and 85 for the weekend!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shame on you DS. 
I had some hand plane questions myself. 
Still do.
I carry them to the expert though. 
I can get a straight answer there without all the BS, DS.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Long time no type. Good to see you out in the world (wide web)!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

85 *Randy*??? Sounds like winter is fixin to set in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's cooled off to 85 here since the sun is going down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's supposed to cool down to the mid fifties tonight. Where did I put my sweatshirt?!?


----------



## superdav721

Web site blew up. Boom!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It overheated Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions worth talking about this weekend…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* yall are still in the fall,must be nice to have a cold front in the summer.


----------



## superdav721

An update broke it. Now tring to recover.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Possibly some oak plywood at one. Might be worth doing a drive by on…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* that safety cat video was fun to watch you got i nice web site going


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* how that tooth doing


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, Maybe a little something for you over there. I'll check it out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I don't think oak ply will fix Super's website!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *, *Dave* done blew up his web thing . cat hair got in it


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, A little whiskey on it and you don't even know it's there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

OPPS! double post.

Cat hair & whiskey??? I've heard of "Hair of the dog"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty *see if they got some cool weather


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sure it will Randy, I'll build him a coffin…..


----------



## superdav721

Wuz nice, now crap. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy double posted, Randy double posted…..*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* you got that fix from *Rex*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* try a little whiskey it'll look better


----------



## superdav721

I have a headache.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sold a shop door today that i had on creigs list and while he was here to get he wanted a couple stick chairs .im kinda getting tired of them i cant do my other stuff.its like Jeff said it getting to be a job .im going to sell enought to get my sander then im going back into retirement


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got 52 feet of retaining wall built in the past 3 days. Another 28 feet to go as soon as I get a stump out of my way…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
As Jimmy "J.J." Walker wood say; DYN-O-MITE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing personal Stumpy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* hook it to that big truck but get the tape root cut first.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The thought had crossed my mind Randy, but they just put us under a burn ban here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention that the stump is about 30 inches in diameter???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i thought a stump was in your way ,*stumpy* dont drank so hell probable move soon as he wakes up .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a guy that was suppose to be here this evening and give me a price to grind it out. Then he called and said he wouldn't make it til tomorrow…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty * *Randy *may be right that a big stump


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, If he stumbles down here, He can help me pull this thing out…..


----------



## patron

sounds good marty

but i can't help
all i can do is sit on them
and talk allot

have you found a sander yet eddie
know what you mean a bout it getting like work

bummer with your site dave
i was just there looking again
i didn't touch anything
i swear

still just to hot here
even buddy just lays motionless
impersonating a sleeping dog sculpture

it is evening however
time to do more on the porch
while it is 87 in the house


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
In that case, I'll bet Stumpy could design & build a jig for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just let Otto out. Down to 80 now. Almost bearable…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you aren't in a hurry, perhaps carpenter ants or termites could remove your stump.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *i found one thats in shreveport a 25 inch grizzly , hope to get it soon


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I ordered a woodpecker. I'm waiting on it to be delivered…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its cooled down to 86 here ,hate to see my elect bill next month


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're shipping it airmail…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie* just throw it away when it comes and you wont have to see it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, I got a 6 foot log that's about 24 inches in diameter from that tree. I'm sure it would make a dandy bench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The problem is, It's still sitting where I dropped it. It's too heavy to move…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reckon I aught to turn out the light. It's dang near 11:00

Night All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* you should get some pictures to show what those woodpeckers can do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite marty


----------



## DIYaholic

I need sleep. I'm turning the news on, that always puts me to sleep.

I'll need coffee, so I set up the caffiene brewing system. If the overnight crew drinks it all, please brew more. THANKS.

Eddie,
Sorry to leave you alone with your thoughts, but I'm sure DY will be by to keep you company.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Its back up. That hurt. Well almost all the way up.


----------



## Carrl

Hey guys.. anybody been lookin for me?


----------



## TedW

Dave,


----------



## patron

sounds like a good deal eddie
is that the open one 
or like a planer type

is it this one
http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Drum-Sander/G1066R

night marty
only two to go


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Carl, mystery man.
Yes Ted wheeeeeew!
Bedtime.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think so *David* he had given me the model and i checked and it listed for that price i talked to him on the phone and he says he dont think anyones getting it its been listed a while ,told me it was a clean sander .thinks it the same one, every one say the same as you change to the loop style .not sure what that is but going to do it as soon as i get it .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Carl ive seen you some where,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite *Dave* glad you got your site up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got my blade soaking in some simple green stuff ,that pine really gum up


----------



## patron

check this eddie

there are more but this is 
the kit i was talking about

http://lumberjocks.com/dustbunny/blog/17180


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the guy helping me wanted to paint one told him to go for it .it turned out pretty cool 








but i have grown tired of these but it is getting me a sander and then i can make some boards


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *David* ,its clear thats the way to .i m wasnt sure but know now .i had talked with scott about these chairs and he must read this thread and mentioned that you and i were discussing this sander and he has one and if i do convert it as the paper get to hot.he said its a good sander also


----------



## patron

just hang in there
you will sanding soon enough


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right its a lot less stressful to just build stuff than to be on a clock.the sander coming i have asked for one i just got to do my part if you know what i mean


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hows ole buddy doing in all this heat. my dog goes out side but he dont care for it .now when he rides with me he has that head hanging out window as my air has been out in my truck


----------



## patron

buddy just cools as he can
doesn't move to much
as that heats him up

he has been home going on 3 days now
he just waits for his GF to come back
from santa fe
then i don't see him till she leaves

he doesn't like cars
he was abandoned from one
doesn't like them from that memory


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

when i come out to your place ill try to bring my telescope they say the skys very clear there ,


----------



## patron

here is the H&L for that sander

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hook-Loop-Conversion-Kit-for-Model-G1066/H5037


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i pary your ok you been quite here for a few days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* david * going to get one as soon as i get it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY *must be on duty to nite havent heard from him to nite .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you can hold that against ole buddy .i would be and do the same


----------



## patron

rex may be doing the test stuff again
i remember he said they were still coming
but forget the dates

he may be off that for a couple of months after this one
something hes been looking forward to for a while
let him rest for a bit
and get back to normal for a change

i just looked at that sander 
it looks like a good one
mines only 13" wide
a wider one would sure be nice


----------



## patron

sky is clear enough to see as far as you like
got a pbs nova saved on the dvr
about telescopes 
and what they are up to now with them
very interesting what they can see

well it is pumpkin time here again
i better get aboard
or i will have to walk home 
in my glass shoes

take care
goodnight


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite *David* , me to my carrage a waits


----------



## TedW

What the heck, why am I still awake? Good night (morning) everybody!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning ted


----------



## patron

coffee

hi rex 
you up early today
how you doing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK David, as you guessed I went for tests and blood work yesterday and I will be away all day Friday for another treatment. I always feel pretty good BEFORE they do it to me again, it sucks.


----------



## patron

this is the last for a bit isn't it
or did i slip a cog again
same old up and down here
'course this heat doesn't help
i wind up napping throughout the day
imoble


----------



## grizzman

X-cessive Professional well its either this or stay grizzman


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, they want me to do 2 more after this one on Friday and then have a little break IF my results readings remain stable.
Got the SS check yesterday, so after my appointments Sandra and I went grocery shopping for some staple items. The heat was awful and when we got home I was flat out exhausted and napped. That's probably the reason I am up now, not tired.
It was 104 here yesterday plus the heat index and it won't be much different today except the humidity is going to be higher - just what I needed.
Today, while I still have my head together I have to juggle bills and make my SS check disappear.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, if it isn't old Grizzwald, thought you had hibernated.


----------



## grizzman

hey roger…naw im always here
i just sorta keep to my wood work, look at a few projects and try to keep things alive here..


----------



## grizzman

you going in for a treatment i see…..how long does it take you out of things


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Grizz, this is the happy thread where we all gather around the coffee pot and resolves the world's daily problems and insult each other. If you care to visit here regularly, I pretty sure we will can insult you like you have never been insulted before.
Only one rule though, no kraut at the coffee table.


----------



## patron

hey grizz
good morning

prayers for neil today
i been writing with him
as he can

i thought they were going to let you off
for a couple of months roger
well as you know
'the beat goes on'

been talking with rand on the phone too
we chat off and on too
like us
he's up and down
but doing ok overall


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Grizz,When they give me the chemotherapy (there are 3 different types) they also give me steroids that keep the effects at bay for a day or maybe 2, and that ensures that I can get back home without getting the side effect immediately. After the steroids wear off, I crash and have a variety of side effects that really put me out of things, usually for 7-10 days, but as I have more treatments the medicine gets compounded and it seems to add a little longer with each session. The session is 2-1/2 hours, but the hospital is 65 miles away.
Being as my treatment cycle is every 21 days, I don't have much time feeling fairly normal - as if I ever was. lol


----------



## grizzman

yea that's my problem roger, i always have the stench of kraut and nobody likes me, so i cant come into these happy places, its not my thing buddy…i try to stay as far away from the world as i can…i have some powerful talks with slabs of walnut and mahogany and they dint ever insult me, im fact they adore me i guess, they just sit and stare…..and when i rub them down, they all smile at me and get real shiny…now that is a fun place…..you take care buddy, and keep hangin in there…....i just had a new shot on tuesday myself, in the lower back, so i hope it makes me feel better like the last few have,,,,,,well the boat is blowin its horn, time to head out…be good son.


----------



## grizzman

god bless you roger, having thisw along with the rest of your ailments is already enough, your in my prayers and i wish i could do more for you, ill see if i can slip ya a kraut burger..just the smell keeps the wolly burger away….hello david, yes this morning is a very big day for our friend…i will await the news and im hoping things go right for him…...see ya guys..now i gotta jump to make the boat….lol….....grizz


----------



## superdav721

Morning all. Hello Grizz. I stayed up to late last night. Good luck Roger.
COFFEE!


----------



## patron

morning dave

here is a thought for you
room for the family
and all your planes too


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all, Just splashed a bit of coffee in my face. I think I'm good to go now. I felt good to sleep in on a work day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice of you to stop by Grizz…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can always use an extra hand keeping an eye on the old people…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice ride Dave. I think you aught to consider it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think all us Lumberjocks should start making our own wheels for our rides.


----------



## DS

WTF? *Carrl*? (That's a pretty good trick - I think I know how you did it)
I think it is hilarious that the welcoming commitee gave you three posts to your obviously farsical profile.

Now, the real question is, which one of you yayhoos is he?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251: All you have to figure out is who has multiple personality disorder. 

Maybe we should have wagers on the identity. lol


----------



## DS

Rex, I have a PHD, but, not in Psychology. (It's actaully in *P*ost-*H*ole *D*igging)
So diagnosing multiple personality disorder is maybe a bit out of my reach.

We should find cartoon projects for Carl to post to his projects page. Or, even a cartoon workshop.


----------



## superdav721

My vote is Ted


----------



## superdav721

Nice ride.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is playing hooky.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not multiple. Yes you are. NO I"M NOT!!! Shut up… Make me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, Maybe a slight disorder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted has both of my votes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

98 degrees and climbing…..


----------



## DS

*William*, that wagon-wheel Hummer reminds me of an El Camino in my neighborhood on 30" rims.
I always have to do a double-take when I see it.


----------



## JL7

Nice ride(s)........

Marty does answer to Buzz, so….......?

Note to Ted - when impersonating Carl - do not post as Ted right after that…...or it could be a coincidence…...


----------



## DS

Carl's workshop?


----------



## DS

Carl's Workshop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, DS, You both posted at the same time and jammed the wood gears…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS double posted, DS double posted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's what I learned today. Don't eat soup when your mouth is numb…..


----------



## patron

marty by extension
(or a postulate)

don't eat soup 
with your mouth closed


----------



## boxcarmarty

pure experience David


----------



## boxcarmarty

102 and still climbing…..

I think I'll throw some hot dogs out on the patio table…..


----------



## DS

Sorry for the double post. When I clicked to post it, the site whigged out and the post didn't show for several minutes.

I re-created the post assuming it didn't take.

Wierdness….


----------



## boxcarmarty

A reading of 103 degrees was registered at Indianapolis International Airport just before 2 p.m, marking the hottest June temperature on record.

The warmest June temperature prior to today was 102 degrees reported in June 1988.


----------



## superdav721

I am officially out of perspiration. I have no more to give. I am fixing to go take a nap in the freezer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I was napping on the sofa in the comforts of air conditioning 'til the phone rang…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

104*


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's still another record looming, which could be broken this summer.

On July 14, 1936, a temperature of 106 was recorded as the warmest temperature ever in Indiana.


----------



## JL7

Wind shifted from the west today and only hit 88…...maybe there's hope for the rest of you…..or not?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bite me…..


----------



## JL7

So much for the "friendly" forum…...guess I'll have to hang out in those political threads….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a frozen lemonade in the freezer in the WoodShack. Not sure if I want to go out and get it…..


----------



## JL7

Why don't you send your other self out there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a thought. Thanks Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go out there and get me and Jeff a frozen lemonade.

You can both bite me…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* its 106.5 here today ,and its not even a august yet ,think* Dave* got a good ideal on the freezer nap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* we still love you even if your cooler


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder who Carl is


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heat index is 110*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, Here is some new stats for ya…..

*WHO IS CARL*???

Ted - 3 votes

everyone else - 0 votes


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## patron

my vote

*WHO IS TED???*

carl is


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a new twist to an ongoing question David…..


----------



## JL7

I'm with David - add my vote to Carl…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have Vicodin and lemonade. I have to ask, Who am I???


----------



## JL7

You get 2 chances to get it right…..come on!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The numbness is starting to wear off. I'm starting to feel the 8 different shots it took to get me numb…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another Vicodin and a couple more lemonades and I'll be out for the night…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill have to vote *Ted* ,he seems to know that computer stuff * Rob* put me down with* David* too


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's your new button Ted…..


----------



## DS

Who is Carl?

(See? I said I could figure out how you did it)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Who is Carl?
Before making any decisions on who Carl can be, consider this: He has to be someone with enough intelligence to be able to create an a believable alter ego LJ. He seems to have accomplished this as he received welcoming messages upon joining by other LJs.? Interesting that he hails from Springfield and is a pal of Homer Simpson?

Now the big problem is who in our group has enough intelligence to do this?


> ?


???. The choice is very limited.
Anyways, I like Carl and have invited him to be my LJ buddy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Carl* that avatar look like somebody else


----------



## DS

I'm not the new account *Carrl* that was created yesterday. 
I just changed my account to say that I am Carl-mostly to see how *Carrl *got his name to say *Carl*, even though there was already another user named *Carl *who hasn't been on here in five years.

You can do it too… *We could all be Carl*.


----------



## DS

*eddie*, it's me, DS251 posing as Carl… 
(Don't worry it's temporary. I'll change it back tommorrow.)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so its DS


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We could even all be Poopiekat ….now there's a thought


----------



## DS

I'm pretty sure it's Ted…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* your pretty Sharpe ,you too* DS *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There are no flies on me Eddie, just the marks where they have been.


----------



## DS

Just put Carl as your real name in your profile and select to display your real name.
Easy, peasy.


----------



## superdav721

No Poopiekat. Thats to complicated.


----------



## patron

someone please get dave
out of that freezer

he should be done by now


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys sure know how to chew the fat. I have 106 post to get caught up on. I hope you guys typed fast, so it won't take me so long to read them all!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thank you David I was turning a bit blue.


----------



## DIYaholic

SuperD,
This makes you SuperCool! Do you have a disco ball???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is a "NUMB Stumpy"!!!


----------



## superdav721

I loaned it to John Travolta.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* is feeling no pain, probable dreaming about stumps by now


----------



## DIYaholic

Did Mr. Travolta give you a ride in his jet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie* I've been dreaming about stumps for 3 days. Actually a nightmare. A guy wanted $400 to grind 5 stumps


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meds and alcohol backfired. Not even tired yet. Bummer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you tried viewing an episode of "Blue Collar Wood Working"???

Stumpy,
I'm only kidding!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought about that Randy, but I think I'm gonna go put my head in a vise and smack it with a mallet…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

that was funny!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You say vicotine and alcohol didn't work?
Just wait until you start coming down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* im going to rent a booth at Bonnie and Clydes trade days on the 13,14, and 15 of July here if you got some stuff from your shop you want me to show ill meet you half way and sent you the money if it sells . it draws a big crowd . those wishing well and mail boxs would sell pretty sure.iits just a idea know gas is high


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I've wanted to get booth at Bonnie & Clyde's for eons. 
Traveling is hard on me though and I just haven't been able to get up the cash to make the trip. I would have to lay up in a motel/hotel for at least a day before and a day or more afterwards to make the trip and sit there all day on one place.
I've heard it's the place to be to sell hand made crafts. Things sure are not selling in Vicksburg, MS.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*william* ive heard it good too,its not far from here so i can come home every day and they have security there so the stuff can be left till its over . its a thought if you want ill help ,dont worry about a place to stay if your near here my doors always open , might be a little saw dusty but then its only me and my dog so there pleanty room .


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that my eyes are refusing to stay open. Since I must see the keys in order to post, I need to lay my head upon my pillow and wait until tomorrow morning comes.

I'll see ya when I see ya!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## superdav721

OK where is this craft show at and when?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bonnie and Clyde Trade Days.
Arcadia, Louisiana.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll keep that in mind Eddie.
I may have to get up the cash and be your houseguest one day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any time* William*.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that goes for you to* Dave *


----------



## superdav721

You dont wont us at the same time, we talk to much.


----------



## patron

well that was a short night
down at 8:30 pm
up at 10:10 pm

time for some coffee

morning all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall want bother me *Dave* ill go to the shop its in the next room or ill go to *Davids*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

short sleep *David.*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a couple of wood workers


----------



## patron

it's 69 out right now
and 81 inside here
doors and windows open

cute cartoon eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* probable get a kick out of too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

when i was little we had no air and the house was cooled by a attic fan and dont remember getting that hot ,i think this air has me spoiled


----------



## patron

hope he hasn't popped
up in his attic
got to be a scorcher in those confined spaces


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tall too much?
Not me.
I would never talk too much.
Who says I talk too much?
I don't talk too much. 
I say everything short and sweet.
See?
I would never take too much time to say anything.
I would never run on and on about a simple thing.
I would never tell long stories.
Have you heard the one about the bear in the woods?
I would never talk out of left field either.
I was sitting behind right field anyway.
See?
I would never talk too much.
I can't believe anyone would say I talk too much.
Short and sweet.
That's it.
Keep everything short and sweet.
Speaking of sweet, I just eat a Butterfinger.
Nobody better lay a hand on my butterfinger.
Any of ya'll ever eat butterfingers?
Good, aint they?
I just finished off a pot of coffee too.
You know who else likes coffee?
Superdave.
He likes coffee.
He makes good coffee.
I went to his house once and he made some fine coffee with his french press.
It was some great coffee.
Ya'll like coffee?
Coffee is good.
No, I don't talk to much.
I would never talk too much. 
I don't know why anyone would say I talk to much.
Good night ya'll.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William *dont know where that rumor would come from


----------



## patron

wow cut off by sleep

well maybe you can finish this 
in the morning

g'night william


----------



## patron

server slowing here
had to restart

going to hang it up
and let this computer cool

maybe later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

latter* David* im going to check my eyelids for some cracks


----------



## TedW

I been struggling with an intermittent internet for the past 17 hours trying to get the website together and I did manage to get a big chunk of it set up. More news later. Tell Carl I said hi.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is fine. I am going to get into the attic in a minute and finish up. The last few days I have had to work early in the morning becasuse the afternoons are simply impossible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Ham. You're almost there…..


----------



## superdav721

Its Friday  and payday


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...

The days starting out with a bang - all the employees at work this morning, got a letter stating our health care plan is being canceled, and will provide a "representative" to help us find a plan on our own….....

Marty - can I borrow the mallet…...need to hit myself upside the head a few times…....thanks.


----------



## superdav721

Nice. And is begun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hot just hot


----------



## TedW

'mornin everybody.. raining here so I expect the lawns will be green again for a little while.

and yes, I did it.. but I'll never admit it. :]P


----------



## superdav721

Ted is the winner of the Carl award.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They finally got the air fixed in my truck. But they decided to shut down early because it was to hot to work outside. Oh well???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I have a couple of them. Which size would you like, #1 - headache, #2 - mild concussion, #3 - out 3 days???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going to the sofa now for a drug induced coma…..


----------



## patron

Good News From The Kitchen










This woman is 51 yrs old.
She is TV health guru Gillian McKeith, advocating a holistic approach to nutrition and health, and promoting exercise, a vegetarian diet which is high in organic fruits and vegetables. She recommends detox diets, colonic irrigation, and supplements.
.
.
.
.
.










This woman is also 51. She is Nigella Lawson… a TV cook, who eats meat, butter, chocolate and desserts ….. and, she washes it all down with wine!

I REST MY CASE.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evenin' Stumpers.
First to business, today's stats are..

HP = 14,994 posts, averaging 33.25 posts per day
SN = 13,693 posts, averaging 60.59 posts per day
Intercept = 1,301 posts, about 48 days, or about 12 Aug.


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually I had teh last two nights off. We work what we call a "Panama Schedule" (I've got no clue where teh term comes from). 2 days on, 2 off, 2 on, 2 off, 3 on, 3 off. A really sweet schedule if you work days. If you work midnights it makes your off days kinda fun as you try to maintain the same schedule and usually end up failing to some degree.


----------



## TedW

David, it's hard to argue that kind of logic. I'm gonna slap some steaks on the grill and break open the Cabernet! Nigella is more than welcome to join me. Actually, she reminds me of a Bulgarian girl I dated some years back.

As for the website…







I give up, I'm not a programmer. It's time to clean up my shop.

Hi everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

Last week one of the IDIOTS that work for us decided not to show up for work. 1 down, 1 to go!!!

Fast Forward to yesterday. The other idiot says he needs the day off or he's done. HE'S DONE!!! 2 down, time to rehire.

As much as I'm glad these incompetent, self serving, "entitled" people are gone, it translates into 8 hour workdays are now twelve hours long & there are six of them in a work week! I DON"T MIND AT ALL!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, what kind of work is it and where is it… if it's woodworking and I can get there by bus, I'll take it. Serious!


----------



## DIYaholic

The temperature was 92 today, now down to 82 outside, inside is 82!!! The A/C has been turned on, dinner has been consumed & 2 COLD BEERS have either vanished or evaporated. It is time for me to hit the shower, then drink the rest of the 12 pack. This, I hope will properly prepare me for another workday in the blazing sun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
We do property maintenance (mowing, clean ups, plowing), in the "Green Mountain" state, Vermont. We've got a few prospects in the wings, was just waiting for the IDIOTS to quit or get fired.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I want 82. Not 102.


----------



## DIYaholic

I want 120, ounces of beer that is!!!

Dave,
I'll box up some of this "cool" air and FedEx it to you. Use it sparingly though, we only got so much to go around.


----------



## superdav721

Nice!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Our Vermont air smells of maple syrup! Unless of course, it is near a dairy farm, then it just reaks of cow manure. I just hope I didn't send you the wrong one!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cow manure is better then dead critters. I climbed into the mustang this morning to the stench of baked mice…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I horse catching mice? Now a mouse being caught by a "cougar", that I would understand!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found a nest in the spare tire well. They were all dead…..


----------



## JL7

Baked mice and cow manure. All is well in Stumpy Land….


----------



## DIYaholic

My roommate in college had an old beater car that we called "The Sparrow". On a road trip we hit a bird (sparrow) and it stuck, spread eagle to the grill. We decided to leave it there, for well over a month. Then one night, out having "adult beverages", our other roommate removed the carcass from the grill and deposited it in someones drink. The car never started again!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin to an auction tomorrow. Gonna check out some oak plywood. Looks like quarter sheets…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - that was a defining moment for you - right?


----------



## JL7

Marty - if a guy was looking for some 1/4 sheets of oak plywood - this is the motherlode…..how many will fit in the Mustang?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's a delicacy down in Texas. It's called critter on a slab…..


----------



## JL7

It's a way of life - I get it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure Jeff. But I'm bettin' they all fit in the pickup…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Grandson might even get a new bike while I'm there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

28 days until the Olympics. I'm psyched!!!

I'm crrently watching the Olympic Trials for womens gymnastics. It brings back memories from High School. Both the men & women gymnasts practiced in the same gymnasium. It was VERY distracting!!! Yes, I was a member of the (men's) gymnastics team.

I also am looking forward to the diving competitions (I was also a diver), crew, swimming. I really like the stories behind the athletes.

GO U.S.A.!!!


----------



## JL7

Test drove the new dewalt planer tonight - birdseye hard maple with NO tear-out…..no snipe…...unreal…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

wait for it…..


----------



## JL7

It's got pedals? Where's the motor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You're gettin good at jamming the wood gears…..


----------



## DIYaholic

JL7,
I have a "life defining moment" every day. I am defined as living, IF I wake up breathing!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - in high school we had a young lady gym teacher who was a gymnast…...changed my life forever….


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's just learning to ride…..


----------



## JL7

How old?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you talking about your grandson or Jeff???


----------



## boxcarmarty

5


----------



## JL7

Randy - here - here…...every day….


----------



## JL7

LOL!

I got my first minibike at 5 - a Rupp Roadster…...scared the living snot outa me…


----------



## DIYaholic

The Union says I HAVE to take a break.

BRB…............


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Here's one with a motor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Website is having problems tonight…..


----------



## JL7

Yeah - not really posting right…....

Not sure about that white and blue one Marty…..? Might be ok for a little guy…...


----------



## JL7

Marty - whats with the meds? Is it mandatory that you must be in constant pain to on the stumpy thread? I am by the way….Sucks getting old…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Would you prefer a purple or pink machine???


----------



## boxcarmarty

talking about for him. I don't think I would fit on it…..


----------



## JL7

Oh - I didn't know it came in Pink…....thanks….


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is looking good, after I get done with work that is. Men's gymnastics Olympic Trials finals at 4:00pm, then my Mets at 7:00pm. My agenda for tomorrow is now set!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Had a tooth pulled yesterday. He shot me 8 times just to get it numb. The side of my face is swollen today…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - that sucks - brings up some BAD memories - I would suggest using mallet #3


----------



## JL7

Randy - way more planning then I can do - Hows that 12 pack fairing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sorry about your dental dilema! My advice, medicine, malt beverage & mallet!!!

Jeff,
I have 1.5 12oz bottles left to consume. Good thing, I have to be able to work tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What did he shoot you with a 22 or novicane???


----------



## superdav721

I am going to see William tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - road trip on the bike?


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Be sure to say "Hi" for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Give him our best….. Well it's the best we have…..


----------



## JL7

Should be a short visit - since you guys don't have much to say…....


----------



## DIYaholic

The weatherman just said tomorrow's high will be 88 degrees and sunny! Should be a good day for working outside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm pretty sure it was the 22


----------



## superdav721

Yep. Jeff did you say you had a Triumph or a Victory?
Will do Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff double posted, Jeff double posted…..


----------



## superdav721

Ten four Marty.
Jeff we dont shut up the entire time. Its like this thread but on steroids.


----------



## superdav721

Dang site is acting funny.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I have a Triumph….but put many miles on the Victorys….my brother has had several….


----------



## DIYaholic

*OH NO*, I'm down to 0.5 bottles of beer!

*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

I have a xl Victory leather jacket. It has VICTORY from shoulder to shoulder on the back. Do you want it?


----------



## JL7

Hey - Dave - my bro would buy it from you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a 1973 Honda 350 four chopper…..


----------



## superdav721

If he is your brother. Nope I'll give it to you and you give it to him. PM me your address.


----------



## superdav721

Marty that sounds cool.


----------



## JL7

LMAO - No thanks Marty. Maybe you keep that and see if it keeps up with the blue and white rig….


----------



## superdav721

˙oʇ sʇuɐʍ ʇı ʇɐɥʍ ƃuıop sı xoq ʇxǝʇ ƃuɐp ǝɥʇ puɐ ƃuıdʎʇ ɯɐ ı


----------



## DIYaholic

My Mets are up 2-0 over the Dodgers!!

*M - E - T - S* Let's Go METS, Let's Go METS


----------



## boxcarmarty

It used to be. It's been sitting in the barn for about 30 years now…..


----------



## superdav721

I had a Honda 400 hawk
a ltd 440
and an Elsinor 400
Honda hurricane 600


----------



## boxcarmarty

I kicked it last summer and was surprised it still turned over…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a red pencil box


----------



## superdav721

Honda made some good tight engines. I had a 110 3 wheeler that I jb welded the block together and it went for three more years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It had a custom paint on it with 30 coats of lacquer. You cant tell it now…..


----------



## superdav721

hey Roger.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've only had two "bikes", a Kawasaki KZ650 & a Honda CB750. I need another bike!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those 350 fours were a good engine in their day…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys. Got back about 6pm and had a little nap. Waiting for the steroids to kick into high gear.


----------



## superdav721

Mine needs clutches. I havent priced them yet and dont want to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a yellow pencil Rex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Who let the Roger out, who, who?
Who let the Roger out, who, who?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also have a blue ink pen…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good to hear from you - steroids and all!


----------



## JL7

Red Pencil Box - is better than a red pencil…..never mind…


----------



## superdav721

smokin brb


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A redhead beats a red pencil!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off here before my puter turns back into a pumpkin…..


----------



## superdav721

Movie time. night all….....


----------



## DIYaholic

My beer is gone….......

So am I…..........

NYTOL….......

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

See ya….....good run.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - does William know you'll see him? William kinda strikes as the kind of guy you probably shouldn't surprise.


----------



## DamnYankee

So all my chisels are sharpened, all my plane irons are shapened, and my POS Harbour Frieght woodcaring tools are about half done (I think I just might get them sharp enough to cut un-melted butter).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's morning.
That's about all I can say about it.
Aint a damn thing good about it.
It'll get better though.
The meds may kick in soon.
If they don't help enough, there's always alcohol.

Coffee is on.
I can't lie though, the second pot of coffee is on.
I have to decide what to start on next.
I built another planter. This one is of treated pine and is for sale.
I fronted the material because of so much interest in the one's I built my wife.
As soon as the "for sale" one was built though, the interest died.

I have been in severe pain as of late.
It's been worse than normal. 
So whatever I build next, it can't one of those projects like the planters that require a lot of standing. 
I think I've been overdoing it too much. 
That's usually the case, but hey, that's my own fault too.

So I am off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Netflix.
Actually, I'm going to go find a show to watch on Netflix while I wait for the sun to rise.
See you guys later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning William & all Numpy Stumbers,

Enjoy your netflix fix!

The coffee indeed is on and being consumed. Today is a workday for me. I don't mind working on Saturdays, as I feel that I can work as fast (read: SLOW) as I want to!!!

Ham,
Put the coffee down & get in that attic!!! I hope you didn't oversleep, and miss the "cool" morning, up in the attic.

DY,
Perhaps those HF chisels could be used to carve blocks of ice. Also a great excuse to hang out in a walk-in freezer!!! With the temps around, you could probably sell tickets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to work now. Temps are forecasted to reach 88 degrees. I can live & work in those temperatures.

I suggest everyone get a block or two of ice and construct a chair to "chill out" on!!!

TTFN…....................


----------



## superdav721

Yanks he knows.
And we dont surprise each other. You let folks know your coming so you dont get shot at.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee is gone and I'm trying to figure out my day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave, Randy, William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Northern Indiana got dumped on again last night. Not a drop here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's starting to look like Death Valley around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna start replacing flowers with cactus just to have some greenery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy, *I'm gonna go off topic and way out in left field. Is the drill press table ready to download yet and what is next on the agenda???


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about some dust collection magic???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to make some sawdust disappear…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is the dust master. He makes devices of torture to dispatch it in his shop.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Dave - the dust magic ends when I try to empty the barrel…...turned into a small disaster last week with a huge pile of fine dust all over the place…....need to work that out…..

OK - time to make some dust…


----------



## TedW

Not being in the shop for a few days has really cleared my nostrils. I never realized breathing could be this easy! I think one of my first projects, when I get back to slicing and dicing wood, will be to jimmy-rig my shop vac to a table saw that wasn't designed to have a shop vac jimmy-rigged to it.

Good morning everybody… dave, jeff, randy, dy, rex, marty, larry, moe, curly… I'm having my first cup to wake me up enough for the second cup, and getting back on the saddle with making my website. I didn't really give up-I'm way to obsessive compulsive to do something like that. Just had a bad day and realized I have to throw about 200 hours away and do the website completely different.

Marty, that rain got us real good here. I put out a couple of buckets and saved ya some.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I takin donations *Ted*, It hasn't rained here in about 3 1/2 weeks…..

The yard is like straw, Which doesn't bother me much because I didn't want to mow it anyway. But I done wore out a good garden hose trying to keep my veggies from baking before their time…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - may I suggest the baked mice and veggie platter…...


----------



## JL7

What happened to eddie - crushed by a huge pile of chairs?


----------



## JL7

Morning Ted - what is the topic of the website? How to build a website in 5 easy steps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* Dehydrated watermelons just doesn't seem the same…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I just got up - late for me but I had a bad time trying to get to sleep last night around 4:30am.
It's going to be hot here again today, already in the high 80's and no rain forecast for the foreseeable future.
My son has not made in in yet, as he is being swamped with extra deliveries for the 4th July store sales, especially Wal-Mart who are trucking stuff in using a lot of extra truckers. Of course I have several things I want him to give me some "muscle" work on, so that's all got to wait.
I hope William's pain will ease up so he can be active, and I hope all you other guys survive the heat, make sure you drink lots of water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Water???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess beer has water in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coors is brewed in the Rockies and they're brewing a lot of it right now for this drought that we're having…..

*I can't believe my keyboard said that…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go make myself stand in the corner now…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Water is best, I usually put some lemon cool-aid in mine.
Actually, beer (and this is going to hit nerve spots) is not a good thing to drink ice cold in the heat. Beer is best to be drunk at at room temperature (about 68 degrees) because iced beer masks a lot of the actual beer's taste covered up by the ice cold. I know this item of civilization will fall on deaf ears, facts are sometime hard to take.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box: Your body needs water if you are dehydrated, not beer, you give your body an extra task to separate the beer from the water.


----------



## TedW

*Marty*, I like Jeff's idea.. no sense wasting perfectly good, pre-baked mice and veggies. Yum, Yum!

*Jeff*, it's more like how to build a websites in 473 grueling steps, several times over till I get it right. I think there's a psychoalalogy that crazy is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results or something like that. Anyway, they're crazy. Throw a dart at the side of a barn enough times and you're sure to hit a fly eventually.

*Rex*, I actually like room temperature beer. I'm not a big beer drinker myself, but when I was painting a stairway in an apartment building, about 90 deg outside and even hotter in the stairwell, one of the tenants - an old Polish lady - opened her door and handed me a can of beer. I tried to politely decline but she insisted and even opened one for herself and chugged it down, then smiled and said something in Polish that I took as "See? Good!" So I did the same and she was right.. it was really refreshing. That was about 20 years ago and to this day I often keep a few cans of beer around, just in case I get a taste for it. And of course, I keep a couple of them in the fridge, for friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I prefer the lemon in my water too. along with a shot or two of whiskey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Lunchtime*


----------



## TedW

@ room temperature


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad you are using whole grain bread Marty, it's god for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I eat only the best Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That there is grain fed USDA approved…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Protein and Vegetable filling is also well balanced.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Box,
go to the top of the Pyramid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is over. The temp has risen to 90 degrees, with nothin' but clear skies & sun.

It is time to dismiss Dr. Rex' advise and rehydrate my brain & body with several *COLD BEERS*!!! I'm thinking a mid afternoon snack of diced mice served with rice.

Marty, do you got any more of them baked mice? My cat is not much of a mouser, only kills chipmunks, birds & rabbits, which he brings home as a present for me!!!


----------



## JL7

*WOOD*:



















Just a teaser. Plus provide some focus to this thread…...ok….too late for that.

Some mineral spirits were inhaled in the filming of the wood…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wouldn't it be nice if a cow had a wooded tit, wouldn't it?


----------



## JL7

Very good Roger, good focus!


----------



## JL7

Maybe this will help:


----------



## JL7

Man - is this cool….....wonder if he'd take $100….?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/3100572834.html


----------



## StumpyNubs

Drill press table is almost ready to download. I was designing some accessories for it, but let me tell you, it's hard to do much of anything when it's 100 degrees in the shop. I am considering installing air conditioning! This is nuts, it's been unbarable for two weeks, no end in sight. Of course since I'm my own boss, I can just sit in my chair with a bag of ice on my lap and wait it out…

I did finish the forstener bit holder with spots for every size from 1/4-2" in eigths, and the drill bit organizer-slide-out that holds two full sets of 29 each (brad point and regular). Both of these assemblies are embedded into the front of the table between the drawers. Very handy.

I'm also doing a mini lathe attachment and a couple other things which will all be in the plans, and demonstrated in the next show.

I'm off to drink a few cold ones and try to avoid heat stroke!

I'll try to get the plans up tomorrow night. No promises, just my plan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds great *stumpy*, get the air if you can last year i didnt have it and you cant workin this heat , now that i have air im a lot more apt to do stuff that if i didnt i just wouldnt fool with it till nite time but dowm here its hot even at nite ,think it cooled off to 86 last nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy fourth of July guys tring to get these dang chairs and benchs thur so been out of it a little and a couple tables too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that would be one awesome press to have ,he may get mad at a $100 though


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* a cow with wooden tits would put splinter in my milk


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* as soon as that pain meds wear off your diet will change ,i hope


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Carl* i mean *Ted* good to see your got outa that web, i dont drink muuch either i just smoke and eat to much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *get outa the freezer .and go check on *William* just let him know your coming you know he tends to shot first and then ask questions **


----------



## JL7

Stay cool Stumpy - shouldn't be long now, and the snows are coming…...

eddie - your warning to Dave may be too late…..alas….

Get after them chairs…...no sitting on the job!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, How much do you want for the rabbit fetching cat???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* you got a camera here i was sitting down on one .im sick of chairs but then i want that sander


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, I've been gettin' a craving for peanut butter, But I think it's just an after effect of the mice…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i missed a post somewhere* Randy* got a cat big enought to get rabbits


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* i got a friend up there he said he got some rain ,so now grass cutiing will be not far behind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* you got to be careful with those pain killers thay have side efects


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' to show from the auction today. I did have a phone conference with Dave on a couple of hand planes from the flea market next door to the auction. It involved a Bailey 5 1/2 and a Stanley #80. I'm still kickin' these around and may end up taking a second look at them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, Ham should be getting rain up north and there has been some showers around the Indianapolis area. But I haven't seen a drop down here yet…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - do they have any straw balers at the auction? eddie says the rains a comin - turn the yard into a profit center….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no rain here either the grass is crunchy when its walked on ,


----------



## JL7

Gee eddie - side effects? Marty ate a rat sandwich for lunch…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* look on the good side dont have to weed eat around that stump.no offence intended *stumpy *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

rat sandwich wait till Rex gets a hold of that. hell have a field day


----------



## superdav721

Announcing the grand introduction of Williams Wood Shop, produced and directed by Superdav, staring William Day and his fabulous projects. Stay tuned the film is on the cutting floor and will be uploaded as soon as passable.


----------



## superdav721

Sweat it out Stumpy. You will get there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* this ought to be good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, I got time to run out for chips and soda…..


----------



## JL7

OK Dave - putting the jiffy pop on the stove now….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of straw baler, I still have a JD Pittman arm to make. I aught to get started on that this evening…..


----------



## JL7

Gotta ask Dave - since you and William talk constantly, can we expect a sound track on the video? Besides NPR and Jimi Hendrix, I mean….

Should be an epic film….


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JL7

Good Marty - you're finally taking my advice…....maybe got some horses now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I even have popsicle…..


----------



## patron

i got 15 seconds of rain here on thurs
just enough to drip off the roof

could use lot's more

here's for you guys with rain
how to deal with that fresh grass

__

Two blondes were sipping their Starbucks when
a truck went past loaded up with rolls of sod.
"I'm going to do that when I win the lottery," announced
Blonde #1.

"Do what?", asked Blonde #2.

"Send my lawn out to be mowed!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff, *The pittman arm is for a farmer that's waiting on it to get his wheat in…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - 2 things are clear:

1. I have no idea what a pittman arm is.
2. You are not getting horses.

Good one David…..we love lawn jokes….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You can have the dang cat. One can only eat sooo many chipmunks!!!

Super,
Lookin' forward to the Wild William Show!

Eddie,
Stop posting & get back to work on them there chairs. The chairs don't build themselves!!!

Jeff,
A Pittman arm is the arm that was dettached from "Farmer Pittman"!


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey nubbers just checking in still working a low water outage but Im off tomorrow also Wed.There was 500 and something posts since ive been on here,a whole lot of yapping


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Russel,
Long time no type!
YAPPING, this is deep intellectual, philosophical and mind expanding verbal discourse.


----------



## DamnYankee

G'Day Nubbers! (I've decided to go with the Australian greeting as I am getting confused with what time of day greeting to use. I wake up at 4:30p and go to bed at 7:00am. I go to work the same day I got off work).


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats are….
HP = 15,049 posts, averaging 33.29 posts per day
SN = 13,870 posts, averaging 61.10 posts per day
Intercept = 1,179 posts, about 42 days, approximately 7 Aug 2012


----------



## DIYaholic

Good "evening, night, morning, afternoon" (take your pick) DY,
I understand your confusion. I used to work at a bar on the Fire Island Inlet. I would work from 7:00pm until 6:00am. I would be at work & watch the sunset, then watch the sunrise all during one workshift. When I got out of work, I wood head straight to the beach and sleep in the dunes untill 10:00am, leave the beach around 2:00pm for a few more hours of sleep before returning for another shift.


----------



## superdav721

Posting Now


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Will this be showing at a "Drive-In" theater?


----------



## superdav721

Ok guys
Williams Workshop
Show some love leave a comment there. Share it if you can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Here are the pittman arms…..


----------



## JL7

Most excellent video Dave - great shop William…....thanks for sharing! Who's next on the shop tour list?


----------



## JL7

OK Marty - now it completely makes sense…...is that what you hitch the horses to?


----------



## superdav721

I have to keep it local …. well within a 100 miles or so. I almost melted on the ride home. 72 miles one way. I might take a vacation one day and do a tour of as many of you guys as I can. That would be cool.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry Dav, can't seem to view it from my work PC, its filtered


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* You attach a pittman arm to each of the horses hind legs. As the horse walks, it creates a side to side motion of the arms which is attached to the cutters…..


----------



## superdav721

Yanks go here


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, Look for a package this next week…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William & Super,
Thanks for letting me have a peek of the workshop.

William,
I liked all your projects.

Super,
We are now expecting a little more "voice work" on your videos!!!


----------



## patron

nice vid dave
well done

super shop william
and outrageous nice works !

google gave me crap about leaving a comment
seems they don't like that i don't have a cell phone

why would i
since i don't get coverage here
nobody ever has


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, just make one up, or give them mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* You'll be here to film next weekend .Right???


----------



## superdav721

David I still refuse to give google my phone #. Why do I want them calling me. Hello this is google is dave there?


----------



## patron

not a bad idea marty
the other reason i don't have a cell phone

A- i can't afford one

B- i got nobody to call anyway

C- i think mostly they want it to send me endless sales pitches


----------



## boxcarmarty

They can talk to my fax machine. BEEP…..


----------



## JL7

I'm still confused about the pittman thing…....now worried that google is going to call…..crap.


----------



## JL7

Dave - Marty's got real horses for your next video…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I managed to dig some ash off of the rack and set it beside the table saw. I might take a notion to cut it tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

Good Morning DY…..


----------



## patron

had one in the begining here
a friend gave me a pre-paid

i had to stand on the roof
to make a call

but sitting up there all day in the sun
waiting for someone to call me
was not going to happen
so i gave it back

even with the landline phone
i screen my calls

if you don't talk
i don't either

most calls are scams or bills anyway

for long distance i use a ATT calling card


----------



## patron

dumb double post thing !!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Isn't "ash" just burnt wood?


----------



## JL7

Is it a nice piece of Ash?


----------



## JL7

I think we broke the site again…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

cracked maybe, but not broke…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I got it at a fire sale…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ALERT:
I keep getting emails from ChiselersandForgers.com to visit their site in order to find out something to my advantage for Free. Sounds like a scan to me, has anyone else been targeted?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff when I open my bathroom window I am looking at three horses every day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a scam Rex. They want your secret for fresh coffee and pop tarts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes won't lfkr''c…...stay open lon klms#^* g enough to keep read '~= ing and pooooooooooooosting…......

I need to re <>"{]| charge my batteries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

What Randy doesn't realize is I swapped his Nytol with Ex-lax…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - how cool is that! (except that you have to feed them)....but bummer for you Marty, you need a new hook to get your shop video on ChiselersandForgers.com…...(that is REALLY funny Rex)......


----------



## boxcarmarty

testing 1 2 3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to give Jeff a little push in order to show up at the last post…..


----------



## JL7

It's still "cracked"......

But Dave likes counting also…....

5106


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hit 2800, another 1000 and I can be just like Rex…..


----------



## JL7

And I wanted to say, Dave was kind of right, when I post, his post count doesn't change…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You was almost there. You just had your @$$ stuck in the doorway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

87 more and we hit 14000


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the push…...now for some snacks….


----------



## JL7

Call eddie…..he'll pick up the slack…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*1 800 LJeddie*


----------



## JL7

Forgot tho - eddies working overtime…..big deadline coming. Stay focused eddie…..he probably see's slats in his sleep….does eddie sleep?


----------



## JL7

Randy's probably running for the toilet about now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Sound like you better call David. He's probably sitting on his roof right now waiting to hear from you…..

I'm off here. Busy day tomorrow. Gotta cut some stick so I can play fetch with the horses…..


----------



## JL7

OK - David, get ready, I'm calling…..watch out for stray bottlerockets up there…..

Have fun with the horses Marty…..signing off myself…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

"Call eddie…..he'll pick up the slag"

YUUURRRPPP.

Eddie's busy, people stuck it to him with the sticks deal. In this heat, they call him Sticky Eddie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7 - you sure you can manage that signing off yourself? Need help?


----------



## JL7

LOL…..

Of course I can Roger - just pull the plug…..fixes most things.

Pulling the plug now…..see y


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And so the lights go out one by one as our little band of buggers, exhausted from drinking ice cold beer and doing rain dances. Each has made their weary way home, and is tucked up in their bed, couch or convertible back seat, dreaming of good tidings for the morn and the bloody weather. Ham may have fallen asleep in the attic, he has not been heard of for some time - Bon Nuit Ham. David is still waiting for a call on his roof, somebody please call him - he has delusions that he is Clark Gable (roof, that is), but frankly, I don't think he gives a damn.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* great video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* thats a big shop. and some beautiful builds too. did you break you stone there at the end looked like it got part of that mallet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *thing to pick up the slag, stick chairs really are a pain in the seat .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i haven't said anything about the box. im think about sending it as anonymous and let him try to figure it out for a while. Davids building a box for a friend of mine for their 36 year anniversary with some stuff he had .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thats a what they call a party line


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russell* your right some taking going on here good to hear from ya .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff * is* Marty* makeing those for *Dave* horses to harvest some wheat ,where that cap to that glue bottle


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* wake up , its the weekend , to much drinking and women chasing is going to be the end of you if you dont watch it all thing in moderation or is it ,never mind go for it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* must be tring to design a air conditioner.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gone With the Wind * Rex * in Louisiana we dont know what wind is think it all solar here .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i finnaly get here and yall are all talked out or wondering around on the streets and hallway of LJs


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I am here and there just poking in and out. Are you ready for your bonnie and clyde thingie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* ill now more about the trades day after july if it goes good we may need to do some net working of our works , mine are pretty plane really but you have some master pices there ,there a man down the road from me said he selling 4 r 5 thosand dollors of swing every summer there but then he may be lieing too ill check it out next month for sure,loved that shop,and tools you got.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i hope to be ready by the 10 th ,want to take a couple benches and tables too.you rent a space for three day at 40 somrthing .so best case it all sell the first day.if not ill belooking around too while im there ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have a friend thats been selling junk there for a couple years he said it no way of telling some days its good and some times its not .he did say the heat play a part to it as some people want get out in it. he said they have a Texas long horn steer there you can ride for a fee . and it craped right in front of his booth ,he put it in baggies and sold it as furtlize for 3 buck a bag .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too* Dave* been in and out .sometime i have to make myself get off this thing and do some shop work


----------



## patron

been up on the roof
waiting for that call

i did hack a hole in it 
hoping to find ham

but he wasn't in the atic

if it rains i will move the bed under the drips
down home cooler


----------



## TedW

114 new comments… dammed if I'm gonna read all those. I'll just ask.. What's new?

Let's see… Dave put up a new video, gotta go check that out… someones got a cat that catches chipmunks and cows… Stumpy made his drill press into a universal angle boring machine and he's selling it for $100 (is that dollars or Lunies?) and it has a slide-out rack for storing all sizes of Forsner bits (probably metric)... Eddie fell asleep in one of his chairs… and Marty went and broke the Pitman arm trying to tie it to a horses leg. Did I miss anything? Oh yeah.. and Carl forgot to bring the popcorn.

Well, I gots me a movie to watch. Back in a few if my internet behaves. That's a big "IF".


----------



## superdav721

David take some tin foil up there with ya. It helps the reception.


----------



## superdav721

This is how my brain works. Jeff the book matched birdseye you showed way back. Oh my gaud, that is sum purdy stuff.


----------



## superdav721

It just registered in my pea brain.


----------



## patron

that and wait for marty to call
since it is his phone number

maybe that rubber GF of his
will call


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was some pretty wood *Jeffs* got there


----------



## superdav721

David your a nut.
Careful Eddie will put you in a jar and use you for squirrel food.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i watched that Sherlock Holmes movie it was a good one too. thought i saw Rex in there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i forgot about the feeders . got to get a few of those made too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just a bit of fun Eddie


----------



## superdav721

Eddie get you a blue flashing light and a big bell. Get every bodies attention every half hour.


----------



## patron

here something new

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39336


----------



## TedW

Dave, good show… William's got a pretty nice setup there. And the finished stuff too.. why do I feel like i'm writing a review? Anyway, I agree.. you should make shop tours a regular thing.

The bar across the street from me has their door open and there's some woman who laughs like a horse, and she seems to be really happy. Guess I'm gonna have to shut the window if I want any sleep.

Oh yeah, and website… er, I mean wood!

Good night everybody


----------



## patron

well it looks like carl
is going across the street
and hang with that woman
er … horse

sleep well


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Rex* its all in fun here help to be a little off too** .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Ted


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Ted, I am awaiting the premier of your site.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood and oak


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pine and mapel and cadar and cherry are all wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

purple heart is hard wood and ash is good to 39 more post to 14000


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Beer is not wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but it can be drank from wooden mug


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wood is Good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i all way heard that Germans make good beer ,tried some and it seems to be stronger than most


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Trees are good for business, they have branches everywhere.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All European beer is stronger than the gnats pee here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i see you and moment are friends now ,glad to see that you both are witty as they come


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that is true, most time they drink warm beer , i got to have it just about frozento really like it


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like William is fairly new to this whole woodworking thing….....NOT!

Good looking shop, projects, and many WOWS!


----------



## DamnYankee

Beer and Wood are two of my favorite 4-lettered words.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DY are you still on nites


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

He's OK, we have talked a lot before. Sometimes people don't understand me and get the wrong idea, but I really am hard to understand, especially as I inject humor into everything. Moment lost his wife just over a year ago and is still very distraught, and with the holiday coming up he must feel bad. Actually moment and I have a lot in common.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I might add that moment has been very courteous to me in PMs and we are good friends.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have tried several times to see that William video, but every time the video is off line.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Beer is better at room temperature - like 68 degrees. That's when you taste the full flavor, when it's ice cold the taste gets numbed by the coldness.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't drink, but I do keep some beer at the house should any visitor want one.
Right now I have some Stella Artois (from Belgium) for the lighter beer drinkers and some Newcastle Brown (from England) for the real beer drinkers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i knew that and know your humor,i thought moment was a female but then it dosent matter you two both are fun to talk too ,i remember the first time i read one of your post it was first time i laught out loud in many months as i have bouts with depression from time to time.doctor gave me meds but its just something ive learned to live with.it was on one of those threads where they talk politics and someone had blocked someone and you posted you felt left out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if i drink i go with wine or Vodka ,sometimes a blended whiskey like Canadian mist


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As a non drinker (Baileys excepted) you will be amazed to know that I do keep liquor and wines in stock for visitors. I have whisky (Scotch) and whiskey (Irish), Rum - white and amber, Gin, Vodka, Brandy etc., and Red, white and Rose Wines, plus a bottle of Champagne. If I ever drink a glass of wine it would be Asti Spumante - it's something like Champagne and sparkling.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All you smokers out there, what brands do you smoke?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Asti Spumante is a good wine . i smoke pall malls non filters at the first of the mont then around the end of the month go to Acapulco Gold as its cheaper


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I just really keep the booze in for visitors to have a choice, and I do often use some of it in cooking recipes.
Everyone has their own choice of drink, it's what you like.
No surprise that my doc has me on anti-depressants. I'm on Sertraline, but I'm down from 2 pills to 1 now and I find that is enough. Everyone gets depressed at times, and some stay that way, so a pill and some laughter are the medicine.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I asked the smokes question because Sandra bought me a carton of cigarettes off the web for less than you can buy them in a store. 
I usually smoke Pall Mall Blue, but she got me a carton of Dunhill International, which I always got when we made trips to England - awesome smokes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They got Pall Mall Red for $26 a carton


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ask Sandra for that web site may try some pall mall non filters are $7 a pack here ,a good tobacco but a bit pricey


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the non filter are never on sale .the filter one will go on sale from time to time and do smoke them sometimes but really like the non filter, asked the supply guy why they were so high he said its a different tobacco and the tobacco tax raises it to said they dint tax the filter like the tobacco


----------



## patron

seneca unfiltered

get them at the indian store
$36 and change a carton

used to smoke american spirit 
but they are $56 there now

before that camel regular
till they made me cough

started with pall mall reds too

in mexico it's faros
they are small and strong
like horse crap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they opened up a tobacco shop here and all cigarettes are 25 buck a carton they roll them and sell them in one big box .told the my shirt pocket was to small to carry around that many tried them for a month .just dont trust them ,dont know what they might have in them but they taste alright


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The one she got mine from is http://buy-cigarettes.org but there are a lot of others too. 
She paid $41 for these superb Dunhills, which would normally be way over $70 a carton.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i was in mexico and run out of smokes one time on a union trip and .asked the cab driver that i had hired for that week to go get me some smokes ,gave him 20 bucks and knew that would be enought for a carton where i was at .he came back with a pound of pot scared me to death told him to get that stuff away from me. i was talking about cigarettes .he left and came back with a couple cartons of marlboro but the tasted like crap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Rex *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you like strong, check out Gauloises Brunes Non Filter at $35 a carton, French horse crap.


----------



## patron

at the local store here
one pack is $8.50

at the other they want $12

i just buy a couple of cartons
at the indian store
no tax

i bought a pound of pot there too eddie
for $20
and smoked it all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

American Legend @ $19


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *i didnt smoke any of it was scared to. we were there helping to organize a union or to help and they had killed the organizer that were there a few months earlier .they have a union there but the mexican goverment runs it they where tring to get a non government one going but they never did they are very corrupt there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* im going to order some of there camel non filters there said some where in europe but ill try it and see how they taste, know mexican camel cigarettes are harsh.


----------



## patron

bought that pound 
from a policeman

corrupt is right
they learned from the best

us


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyway, bottom line is, I can get my Pall Mall Blue for $26 a carton, if I buy a pack in a store it cost me $5+ a pack, so I can get them for less than half price.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i use smoke american spirit too but they are high here to now about 6 a pack ,but it is organic tobacco

and 14000 post WOOD


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thats the sad truth


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* how long dose it take for them to get to you and its free shipping


----------



## patron

i tried to get smokes in north carolina
thought it would be simple
but they only sold a few in gas stations
had to go to a tobaco shop
(licensed)
and they only had certain brands

tried on-line too
out of new york
but they only sold to indian stores

i will check your link roger
sure looks cheap enough


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you really want to get some top of the line smokes for a special occasion, then these are the ones:








The Sobranie cigarette brands are produced in various places in Europe by the Gallaher Group. Sobranie of London was established in 1879, the original cigarettes were handmade in Russian tradition, and are still produced at Old Bond Street in London.
$63 a carton - half price


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

proable got good tobacco in them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i always hear Cuba had good somkes but never see it for sale here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra is asleep, so I'll check with her later, but I know it was not long. They arrive by mail, and if you order multiple cartons (at a discount) they can only ship 1 or 2 cartons at a time - something to do with legal rules, but you are on a shipping schedule. They even called to make sure the order was correct and that it was shipping.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

one day i want to make me a wooden cigarette case .tried once it harder than i thought to make a small case but have seen some pretty ones made by some of these wood worker on this site


----------



## patron

rex 
how are those 
american legends

the price is sure nice
made in greece it says


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another thing I like about these smokes from Europe is that they don't have that ingredient that keeps putting the smokes out so you have to keep relighting. And they are packed pretty full too.
It is likely that most if not all are made with American tobacco, they import it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to order some Monday may try a carton of camels and a carton of some other .didnt see pall mall non filter though


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I don't really know. I am of course very familiar with the English and French brands and the German Davidoff (which are superb).
They must have the same formula as they do here, otherwise they could not call them American Legend.
Best to give some a try, in fact try some other too and see what you like best.
I will make you into an international businessman. lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You need to understand that these smokes are the same ones as you can buy in the duty free stores at international airports. It is duty free smokes we are buying, it is good business for them as they are charging the same price as they charge in their duty free shops.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Like I said if you want strong, then:









Gauloises Cigarettes first appeared in 1910, but it was only 40 years later when Filtered Gauloises Cigarettes appeared in the 1950's. At the beginning these cigarettes used dark tobacco, but in 1984 the brand was re-launched into an American type blend of light tobacco and renamed Gauloises Blondes. The brand is most famous for its cigarettes' strength, especially in its original unfiltered version. A lower tar version of Gauloises Cigarettes are also available, sold in red and golden/white packets. Gauloises Cigarettes strong taste and romantic associations of France make Gauloises a popular brand among many famous writers and artists. Today Gauloise Cigarettes remain a popular brand worldwide, as many smokers recognize their strong, pleasant taste and high-quality tobacco.
$35/carton


----------



## patron

will do rex
so long as they don't tate like camel crap
or dry out to fast 
i might just like them

tried smokin joes
and old tucson too
but the tobaco falls out to fast
and they burn hot

i can't smoke filters 
as they dry out my throat
and then i cough allot


----------



## DamnYankee

*WOOD*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, I must soon try to get some shut-eye. I'm going to try for 4 hours if this new infusion will let me.
So I'll be off soon.


----------



## patron

smoked that to D


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, what pulled your chain?
We were just having a smoke aka a gasper, ***************, spit & draw, snogie - to name a few English slang names.
What's this WOOD stuff?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood is really hard to keep lit


----------



## DamnYankee

I just thought I'd throw it in, keep the thread police a bay.

I don't care what you/we talk about.

Are you up late, or early?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* nite  imgoing to try the Gauloises


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Explaination: Who or what pulled your chain?
At the beginning of the last century all toilet flush tanks were located above the crapper, and there was a chain hanging down which you had to pull to flush.
Now do you get it?


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee is on at this end


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it about 3 AM here DY not far behind Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually Rex I knew where the saying came from. That along with why its called "the crapper" or "the john".

You gotta kinda feel sorry for the guy, a derivative of his last name "crap" has become a word not used in polite company.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys my eyes are going dim ,yall have a good nit .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't have any nits thank you Eddie.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie I'm in the same time zone as you now.

I fact the other day I looked on google maps to see how far away I was from you, Dav and William to see if you were close enough to visit…..not quite.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey Rex, do those nurses of yours have IV coffee drips?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, No Sh** !


----------



## patron

nite eddie

i am at it too guys

have a good talk

see you's later


----------



## DamnYankee

No SH**! what?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY; no they switched to Baileys


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, "You gotta kinda feel sorry for the guy, a derivative of his last name "crap" has become a word not used in polite company."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, sorry I have to bow out and try to get some sleep. I don't know who else is on right now, you may have to wait for Ham, he's the early bird followed by the Box man.
Goodnight world.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dy, Ted is online.
Goodnight again.


----------



## DamnYankee

I think we could go with something like "Oh Rex" to mean something like "Oh what a pile of attittude!"


----------



## DamnYankee

Mothers would start washing their kids mouths out with soap just for saying your name!


----------



## TedW

I roll my own… Drum… it's an Excellent Halfzware Shag. I know because it says so right on the package. I was a Marlboro smoker till the prices skyrocketed, mostly due to the tobacco taxes here in Chicago. But I also discovered I like the hand rolled better. They have more flavor. Also, I smoke less, since I have to roll them. For that reason I make it a point to not pre-roll several unless I'm going to be driving a long distance or something. I have to force myself to smoke less because I am a creature of habit. Fortunately, drinking is a habit I never took to. I'm drinking a warm beer right now, and enjoying it, and I might enjoy another one tomorrow, or next week. My brother would have polished off all 3 of my beers - warm or otherwise - in a few minutes, then go looking for more. But not until he finished the half-pint of vodka (or is it rum? I don't remember) that I have around here somewhere.

Dave, I expect to have the website ready by tomorrow night. Original plan was to let woodworkers set up their own blog with lots of built in features, and even a built in catalog so they can sell their stuff, but that's going to take a bit longer. So I changed directions and set up a sort of social network, similar to facebook but simpler and only for woodworkers. That is the part I expect to have ready by tomorrow night. The blogs will take another week or so.

Well, my warm beer is half empty and I'm feeling tipsy. Good night all.


----------



## TedW

19 new posts in the time it took me to write that one… looks like I'm not the only insomniac around here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, for even more fun:
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22343
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22342 (a Hobomonk roast)
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/19489
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36324


----------



## TedW

Ted is off line


----------



## DamnYankee

Ted, where in the Windy city are you from?
My father grew up there, and I was born there….man could I go for an Italian Beef!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OH http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22344 too


----------



## DamnYankee

REx I thought you said night night


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm just finishing my piece of cake and a drink …...now where's my Teddy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex I hope "teddy" is referring to a teddy bear and not something you wear bed….and now that I just said that I can't get the picture from my head!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Also, read my posting in Ms Debbie's Larry's interview.
There's a post in there where I do a separate interview.
http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/25530


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great news, found my Teddy Bear and I am of to dreamland.
A FINAL goodnight Y'all.
Finit


----------



## DamnYankee

And the whistle blows….end of shift….of to find my pillow. See ya at 1800 tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Really guys? 132 posts since I went to bed?


----------



## JL7

Unreal…..eddies sitting on the job, Rex is snuggling with teddy, Davids sitting on the roof holding a piece of tinfoil, Ted is galloping home with his new girlfriend, DY has no idea what time it is, Dave is sneaking around the neighborhood with his video camera looking for shops, Marty is staring at a piece of Ash, Ham is stuck in the attic for days now, Randy spent the night in the bathroom.

Nothing else to report here, all is normal.


----------



## superdav721

Roger try here


----------



## superdav721

Where is William?
I am going to find him.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

To Late SD, just got connected and saw the movie. Nice job, I liked it very much. The only thing I wished it included was William pointing out things in the shop, like he was leading the tour. That's all I can think of that would make it even better?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello fellow Limberjerks.

I'm here, now.
I wanted to get online last night and see the video SuperD posted.
After my son taking me out to eat crab legs and shrimp though, all I wanted was bed.
So I wanted to get on first thing this morning.
I overslept though. That's rare for me.
Wife woke me around seven.
I went with her for her morning walk at the local school track.
She walked, I sat in the bleachers and read my news paper.
Then we went to a moving sale I seen in the paper.
Nothing there, and what was there was overpriced, way overpriced.

Thanks for the video Super.
I liked it. 
I'm surprised we didn't get more comments on destroying the tormek though.
What can I say, we like starting trouble.
The tormek cost us nothing.
The motor was burned up and it was given to me. I figured Super could use the wheel since he has a working one.
It didn't work out like we planned though.
That's ok though. We had nothing in it.

I'm glad ya'll like me shop.
Anyone who wants to visit, let me know when.
Let me know in advance.
Someone mentioned it the other day and was correct.
I'm not the right guy to be surprising. 
As long as I know you're coming though, I'll have the coffee on.
Hell, come at night and I'll even be like the motel and leave the light on for ya.

Rex, I'm sure he probably wanted me pointing things out in the video.
The problem is that video equipment is expensive.
Noone can afford to replace cameras that much. 
My mug is known for making cameras to instantly combust into flames from trying to reel away from the image. 
You have to come in person for the guided tour.
Come with a strong stomach and don't dare eat breakfast on the way.
Let me know your coffee tastes before your visit.
I think I remember Super mentioning the chickory taste in that first pot yesterday.

Eddie, I run into the same problem as you with cigarettes.
I've never smoked a filter in my life and aint about to start now.
My first cigarette choice was Picayunes.
Since I haven't seen those in years though, I prefer camel non-filters.
I can't afford seven and eight bucks a pack though.
So I now smoke Seneca non-filters. 
I get them locally for $29.89 a carton.
I checked that sight Rex gave me a while back and they can't beat that price on any non-filters.
I can get Double Diamond here for $19.99 a carton, but those taste like smoking asbestos.

Well I'm off guys.
I wish I could tell you I'm going to do some wood working.
Unfortunately though, instead I am supervising the work my son is doing on his transmission today.
My sons apparantly learned absolutely squat from my mechanic days.
I tried teaching them, but they can't seem to figure out which way to even turn a wrench to loosen a bolt.
They have no mechanical aptitude at all. 
They must have taken their mother's genes instead of mine.

Ya'll have a good day. 
I will try to check in tonight.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD & William; Yeah I guess I was expecting a sort of guided tour - like, Welcome to my shop, let me show you around - type of thing, but all the video was interesting and the "showcase" of your labors was impressive.
SD, the only thing that I personally did not like much was the transition film roll effect, I'd like to have seen a simple page turn or something less "animated", but that's just my preference, I think transitions should be smooth and easy on the eye.
Make no mistake, it was a very good video which I liked very much.

Eddie is probably still asleep, he had a hard day yesterday with stick er shock. I finally got about 1-1/2 hours sleep, so I am waiting to crash, right on schedule.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my glue up done this morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just for you Roger, in the near future, I plan on making a guided tour video.
I won't have the transitions that you don't like, because I'm not a movie director like David. All I know how to do is shoot the video and upload it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got woke up to rain about daylight this morning. At least I think it was getting daylight. Didn't bother opening my eyes and checking. I just smiled and went back to sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning *William*. That was some very impressive projects…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*,* Look what I found after the rain washed the dust down…..*

Crimson Sweet watermelon









Hale's Best cantaloupe









Ultimate tomatoes









Sun Sugar tomatoes









My banana peppers are rotting on the vine









ready for onion and vinegar


----------



## JL7

William - in the video, I thought you were just demonstrating your standard tool maintenance practice on the Tormek…you do have a reputation after all….

All of William's tools wait in fear of their "maintenance" day!


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - eddie was right about the rain…...he was probably doing a little dance last night.

Cheers to the rain! Your veggies are happy again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, In case you was wondering, All the clamps are needed to hold the pittman arms to the horse's legs…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, well isn't that Special. 
I too hope I can make a video of my shop, at the moment it is a complete mess, I have a lot of trouble finding things as it is. You just have to wait.
Those transition effects that Dave used, I though distracted a little and broke the switch smoothness, just my opinion.

I see the cat has dragged out several other misfits….rock on.

Why don't you clamp that glue up Marty? The rain may cause problems.

Yes thank Eddie for the moisture, last night he shook of the sweat while making those stick-ups, and it caught the wind from the south, thus you benefited from some "rain?".


----------



## JL7

Dave - thanks for comments on the birdseye…..really cool stuff. The pictures don't really do justice…the final finish will tell the story…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know what I ate, but I've been confined to only one room in the house going #2!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*)*


----------



## JL7

Marty - please post pictures of the straw harvest…....or better yet, video!


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - look at the bright side…..you're not "full of it" anymore….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, sorry to hear that, but think positive, at least you have somewhere to sit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't know JL7, he's still got a long ways to go.


----------



## JL7

Got the resume updated this morning…....now got to make dust…...see ya.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to Dad's for lunch. I'll have to stop on the way and replenish my Ex-lax supply…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off for my lobotomy pill.

Just remember DIY - YOU ARE NOT MELTING.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you taint my medicine supplies???

Rex,
I smoke Marlboro Mediums, for beer I drink Michelob Light (practically water). I have several liquors of choice; Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum (w/Coke is my "go to" beverage), Grand Marnier (after a "nice" meal & for celebrations), Vodka & Lemonade (for those hot summer days) & my all time favorite is what ever is available at an "Open Bar" or free!!!


----------



## superdav721

Guys I have been weed-eating. HOT HOT HOT!
Marty the veggies look great.
Rex I just plug the pics and vids in and the software does all the fancy stuff.
Jeff your welcome.
William I had a great time.
And everybody else, have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Weed Wacking is great fun, especialy in a pebble covered ditch while wearing shorts! Several of our properties have hundreds of feet of ditches & brush cover hills that get weedwacked regularly. My shins are one big mess! Have you ever weedwacked rotten, fallen apples or a growth of mushrooms, wet, soggy shrappnel splatters everywhere!!!


----------



## TedW

*DY*, I'm on the north side in the Andersonville / Uptown neighborhood. I call it both names because technically where I live is the edge of Uptown, which boarders Andersonville. Uptown has been pretty much a slum since the early 1960's, but the part where I live has seen a lot of gentrification, and is now considered one of the prime places to live on the north side of Chicago. To distinguish this part of Uptown from the not-so-gentrified part, the neighbors, businesses and real estate people have adopted to calling this part Andersonville. I go to Max's on Western Ave. a couple of times a month, known for some of the best Italian beef you can find. My favorite is the Italian beef, sausage combo. Dipped, of course.


----------



## TedW

*DIY*, my cousin once bought a use weed whacker and tested it on the big weeds growing at the edge of a marshy pond. He ended up covered in mud quicker than he to turn the darn thing off.. funniest thing I ever did see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Weedwacking doggy poop is NO FUN either!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy that made me laugh.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I have 2 large ditches, septic tank, grey water ditch and a large dog pin. It takes me about 3 hours. And crap for a weed whacker. I have got to get my good one fixed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya Dave! I don't mind 10-20 minutes of weed wacking, but when you start getting into hours, IT BITES!!! Now that we are down two IDIOTS, I have a LOT more weedwacking to do. We've got someone auditioning for a position tomorrow. We'll give him a few days to see IF he'll work out or not. Here's to hoping he works out OK!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, Do I look like the kind of guy that would switch out your Nytol for some Ex-lax??? Ok, Maybe that wasn't a good question to ask…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hot here again today. I tried putting up an umbrella to shade the sun in the Mustang. But that didn't work well at 60mph. I hope that guy that was behind me recovers quickly…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Marty, Marty,
When will you learn. You need to use one of those retractable awnings, like on a Winnebago, those are designed for highway speeds!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried to go cheap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who would have thought that a 10 foot patio umbrella could do so much damage???


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to make my monthly pilgrimage to the grocery store. I need supplies to feed and rejuvinate my weary body. I lost a lot of $#!+, from Marty's reapproppriating pharmicological exploits!!!

TTFN….................


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, William,* I got another drill press today. This one's gonna need a little rust busting to get it back in working condition. I got to get it out of the trunk and post some pics…..


----------



## superdav721

Man I cant wait to see that.


----------



## superdav721

Updated short film
http://chiselandforge.com/visiting-fellow-woodworkers/


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the drill press that I picked up today. The extra head on the right is one that I had gotten from a previous excursion…..









Here is a close up of the head. This will require some electrifying rust busting done Dave's way…..









A shot of the side carriage showing the angle pivot…..









The gear on the right turns the chuck. The left runs it up and down on the carriage. Notice the thumb latch on the top to hold the head up out of the way…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is nice Marty. 
I wish I could find more affordable old iron tools around here.
Since getting the 40s era scroll saw, I am really craving more old tools. 
All the antique tools I have right now outperform modern versions by a country mile.

I'm glad you enjoy the compass SuperD.
I really had no need for it.
I just saved it from a trash pile.
When I noticed it on top of the stero yesterday though, I knew you would like it.
So enjoy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, William,* That's a 19th century maritime compass. Very nice piece…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks *William*. I'm gonna have to build a tool museum when I run out of wall space…..


----------



## superdav721

No tool museum, that would make you a collector. We are tool USERS! I find them and fix them to a working state.
Nice drill press Marty.
Thank you William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, You can still crank on it when you come to visit. I'll continue to use the electric one that I have to pull start…..


----------



## superdav721

Nice on my way. I think visiting other woodworkers will be a great idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of…............

David, you and I need to get together one weekend, load up in the Blazer, and head over to Louisiana and visit Eddie. He's invited us now. We aint gonna let him take it back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've had all I can handle guys.
I'm hiding it best I can.
I'm getting to the end of my rope though.
I have got to go to bed.
Don't think I'll be back up before early morning.
Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I go, David, I'm serious about making that trip one day.
You may have to do some of the driving though.
Don't think I could make that trip if I had to do all the driving.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One more thing before I go.
Marty, 
Before you create a museum, David and I are gonna come up there, whip your butt for even considering that, bring all those fine old tools back to Mississippi, and *USE* them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll take care. 
Be sure to give Rex pure hell when he gets here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh God….
Dave & William on a road trip, LOOK OUT LOUISIANA!!! There won't be a safe haven anywhere!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just wait until they put you in a museum, err I mean "Old Folks Home"!!! You will beg for the day that you get used (& abused)!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I love the compass. I really like old world travel related stuff! That really was nice of William.

Now that you can't get lost, will you ever get your bearings straight???


----------



## DamnYankee

G'day Nubbers!
First business…

HP = 15,074 posts, averaging 33.28 posts per day
SN = 14,110 posts, averaging 61.89 posts per day
Intecept = 964 posts (LESS THAN 1,000!!!), or about 34 days, Approximately 3 Aug 12

Predictions Still in Play

geoscann 6-Jul-12
Bagtown 29-Jul-12
Ham 3-Sep-12
superdav 11-Oct-12
DIYaholic 31-Oct-12
Rex 6-Nov-12
eddie 18-Dec-12
Patron 28-Nov-13
William LATER
DS251 NEVER


----------



## JL7

Dave and William - that old compass is cool - great gift…....I can imagine that Dave will really appreciate it…..who's needs GPS!


----------



## superdav721

Lets go William I am ready. We are going to see Marty to. You know he may be down this way in the next year.


----------



## JL7

DY - what do you have planned for the big intercept day? You're not going to leave Rex in charge are you?


----------



## superdav721

I am on my way shortly Marty. Oil that drill


----------



## JL7

Marty - cool old drill press - had a chance to pick one up like that myself last week - but the price kept going up…..and the space keeps going down. Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up and in action…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - you think you could mail me one of those Italian Beef/Sausage combos (dipped of course)?


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't know Jeff, hadn't thought about it. Now that I have….I still don't know….maybe we can do a special awards show?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Yes, that is quite the drillpress. Almost as old as you are. Can you still get replacement parts for yourself???


----------



## JL7

Hey DY - you gotta ask Carl, I mean Ted about the Italian Beef. We eat Lutefisk up here….


----------



## superdav721

I want Andouille, Pork Tasso or Smoked Chaurice. mmmmmmmmm good. Or just some boudin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whooo Hoooo!!! My Mets are on TV again. Back when I lived on Long Island I watched evey game. Since I now live "Out of Market" & refuse (Ok, can't afford) to pay for MLB TV package, I only get to watch a few games each season. I have beer & a Mets game, I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyone ever turn pens or knobs on the drill press? I'm working on this attachment for the drill press table that makes it into a mini-lathe. I think it may be useful for those without lathes.

*Oh… watched the video tour of William's shop on Dave's blog. Loved it.*

Today is the first day of of the NHL free agent frenzy. GO RED WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

GO ISLANDERS!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy yes i have turned knobs on mine. Just a simple jig.
And thanks!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy leave me a comment on my blog. I need a celebrity.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No museum!!! It will be hung on the wall with the other one, (which is where it's suppose to be) and it will be usable. (for anybody who wants to stand there and crank it)


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I don't think Rob will ever get the dates right. Not that it matters, Don't look like either one of us is gonna win anyway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, William*, I'm gonna be down that way sometime in March. I'll be passing thru from Missouri to Alabama


----------



## boxcarmarty

*We need a central location to have a LJ outing, convention, picnic, whatever you want to call it…..*


----------



## superdav721

Marty William is between me and Eddie. I no Lucas will show. Might have 2 others as well. I vote for Williams shop. He has the room and its cheep.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good to me…..

*Rex*, Get your old wrinkled @$$ out of that bed and plan on a road trip…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, Are you in???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Figure out a date and I'll plan my trip around it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Print up the flyers, Hang the posters, I'll call the newspapers and place an ad…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

All that hollerin' wore me out…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Considering the crew involved, shouldn't this be a covertly planned and executed undercover mission. Should the authorities learn of it, they may close he borders!!!


----------



## JL7

Road trip? What road trip?


----------



## superdav721

There are no borders anymore. Party time, wood style. Bring your pistols.


----------



## DIYaholic

"We don't need no stinkin' borders!!!"


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang nabbit! My Mets self-imploded and lost to the LA Dodgers!!!

*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

wooddoodoododddddooododdood


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Sounds like you are slurring your words. Are you high on….....sawdust???

My Mets lost, my beer has evaporated & I have an early start to my work week. That all adds up to Ex-Lax, err I mean NYTOL time.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

almost ready


----------



## patron

so are we


----------



## TedW

EDIT: #%$&@%# Joomla update..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got some rain today and the temps dropped to 78 ,didnt do much to day sit outside and watch the birds and tree rats . play and drank a cold one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* im glad you finally got it ready ,i think


----------



## superdav721

We are almost there. wo owoowowoowowo!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William , Dave* my door is always open,dont worry about talking to much im a good listener . pretty much a loner by nature but love to see friends come over . even if im not here ill leave the door open and see you when i get there.dont go rent any motel just bring a pillow i dont have but two ,the kids seem to take those with them when the leave LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* where are we going to to get there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a gathering of nuber count me in ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that was a great find on that stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William *or who ever comes over if a little red head women comes over she ok just curses a lot .


----------



## superdav721

Eddie William and I curse a little as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not me i am pretty much sin free , i take it back i just heard lighting hit my house lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just kidding* Dave* . i probable have that habit of cursing to much . i try not to use the gd word but it manages to slip out now and then.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now my red head friend she use the mf word a lot and i mean a lot but its just the way she talks i dont think she even know it .but got a good heart .


----------



## superdav721

I took the week off, thats why I am up. Do you ever sleep?


----------



## superdav721

I want to share a blog a real good lj wrote once. I dont know what made me go look for this. Chip was a mentor to me. He will be missed. But one thing he and I had and have is humor.
~
~
One evening, years ago, I was walking down the street when a guy, leaning against a dimly lit telephone pole with his hat pulled low across his face whispered "psssst, hey buddy, want to try something really special?" I asked if he was speaking to me and he said "yes, You look down. This stuff will put a smile on your face." He held up a small, brown object and waved it in front of my face. In the light of the overhead utility lamp I could see that what he was holding was a beautiful, glistening cathedral grain piece of wood. I tried to ignore him and keep walking but as I did I heard the words that would forever haunt my sleepless nights… "First board foot is free. Just try it. Promise you won't be sorry."

Well, I'm a woodworker. And as we all know, there is one word that weakens the knees of even the best of us. That word, of course, is "free." I turned, grabbed the object from his hands and ran, ran as fast from that sordid place as my feet would take me. I ran for what seemed like hours, streams of sweat flowing down my forehead. Ran in a haze of guilt and shame until, not really knowing how I got there, there I was, standing in the middle of my workshop.

I sat down, laying the board gingerly on my workbench. Studying it, eyeing it, knowing that if I tore into that wicked thing, there may be no going back. No stopping me from a life of darkness (walnut's a dark wood, get it?). Finally, as if in a trance, I calmly got up and collected the paraphenalia I would need to try this strange and beautiful substance.

Goggles, check… filter mask, check… sharp cutting tools, check. It all seemed to easy. And all the while a voice inside my head kept saying "stop, don't do this! There's so much more to woodworking!" I slowly lowered the goggles and mask over my face. Helplessly I leaned over, my hands nervously shaking as I flipped the switch on my table saw…

It's been ten years now, in and out of local lumberyard/half-way houses. Ten long years since that fateful night. Yea, I've tried maple. I've even given oak and mahogany a try. But always that voice comes back to me, beckoning and sinister as ever as I ponder my next woodworking project. And always I falter, weak and hopelessly smitten.

Chip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i sleep when i get sleepy and not working as in retirement its when ever , i get a lot more stuff done at nite or real early . , i still have kids living here and they seem to always need something r .and get a lot of interruptions . i think they dont ever compleatly leave the nest ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats pretty cool *Dave *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i havent wore a watch in quite a few year now and have some nice ones that are more valueable becacuse of who gave them to me i searved for 5 term in a elected position , and it consisted of a lot of meeting and appointment and travel of being somewhere just about 24/7 . i told myself when i retire i want to be free of that and have half a#@ done it . it was a very stressful job for me as it was out of my comfort zone .im stay to myself and when in crowds its a lot harder for me than some . but i managed to do it because i belived in what i was doing .i think thats why i love wood working ,you build something and you get a sense of pride in doing it ,and then you add the friends that give encouragement and its a good journey to be on and enjoy it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* and all you guys still working get all the tools while you can ,as when you retire it take all you got to make it.i didnt find this craft till later in life as i wasted a lot on other things. .i admire you guys for doing that yall are doing it while the getting is good, like Marty building his shop and DIY and Jeff doing so much on a tight budget .as well as every body else i really do admire that.then ones that will go out of there way to share it just dose my sole good.


----------



## TedW

It's 3 AM

It's not ready yet

I'm tired

Good night everybody.

Oops, almost forgot.. "wood"... hmmm.. qs oak I guess. yeah… that works.

Good night!


----------



## DamnYankee

need a whole lot of prayers tonight


----------



## DamnYankee

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/c-130-crashes-in-south-dakota-during-wildfire-mission-1.181857


----------



## DamnYankee

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/31241342/detail.html

http://www.kktv.com/news/headlines/MAFFS_Equipped_C-130_Crashed_in_South_Dakota_161039895.html


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…....... Anybody up yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and waffles all to myself…..


----------



## patron




----------



## JL7

Mornin' all. Two day work week!!

Sad news there DY - those fires are claiming alot….....

Interesting tidbit on the ATM David - hopefully will never need the advice…..but good to know!

Marty - forgot to ask - did you get the grandkid a new bike or 4 wheeler?

Ted - this website sounds hazardous to your health…...

eddie - get some sleep - build some chairs - buy yourself a sander. You need to tape a picture of the sander to the mirror in the bathroom - and apparently it will just arrive…...give it a try.

And Dave - just reading yours posts from last night, I might think you fell off the wagon…...!  Looks like you get a nice stretch of vacation…....GREAT!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie that was some great advice. I will remember it.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff didn't fall off the wagon. I just get like that, sorry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good whatever fellow misfits.
Sorry I'm late, but you know why.
This Rogues Trip sounds interesting and sounds like a lot of fun.
Hope William gets to feeling better, and for that matter everyone else is fit and healthy.


----------



## DS

Snopes says the reverse ATM PIN calling the police is false.

G'mornin' all.

*483 posts since I left Friday? * That's nuts!

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## DamnYankee

Now that families are notified…
I lost four friends of mine yesterday when the C-130 conducting forest fire fighting in WY crashed.

Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers


----------



## JL7

DY - I am sorry for your lose. These are the things we all struggle to understand. They will be remembered for their valor.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It is a shame to lose friends, no matter how. However, I hope you & their families can take solace in knowing they departed this world as the heroes they are, serving their country & countrymen. May they never be forgotten! My sincerest and deepest sympathy goes out to you and their families.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, The bike wood of been to big for him and I didn't stick around for the 4 wheeler. Not even sure if it ran…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good whatever *Rex*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS,* Go try that ATM thing and get back to us on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, I read about the C-130. Sorry for your loss…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Taken a break here, the chain saw shut down on me. Must be God's way of telling me that 95 degrees is to hot to be doing this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I'm out here doing lawn maintenance with a fridge full of beer and you haven't even bothered offering to help. Some pal you are…..


----------



## JL7

Too bad on the 4 wheeler Marty - I was hoping the grand kid could tear up the yard a bit….

What're doin' with the chainsaw…...? Stay inside…....

Even hot here - 99 today plus really humid…....we are used to 30 below zero, so this is way too much…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I have a guy coming tomorrow to grind out some stumps. When my saw went down before, I didn't get back to them to finish knocking them down. Some of them are still 3 foot tall. The one that I really need to get out is beside my driveway. I am building a retaining wall to shore up that side of the drive so that I can widen it. The saw quit about 2/3 of the way through it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm WAY to smart to be anywhere near you while you try to operate with a chainsaw!!! I could supervise from inside and have a cold one waiting for you, that and the first aid kit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow limberjerks.
I got absolutely not a damned thing done today.
I did make it to the shop.
It felt good just being there.
Past that, all I was up to doing was fiddle farting around.
So I did do a little cleaning and straightening.
That's about it.

Eddie, 
I'm glad to know cussing doesn't bother you, 
Because I often cuss like a drunken sailor.
We'll have to tell some good jokes.
The warning label though states that we know none besides dirty ones.
The bad news is, I checked my monthly financial situation earlier today.
The trip definately is not in the immediate plans.
I do hope we make it one day though.

I'll check in later.
You fellas take it easy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Believe it or not, My shop does have a first aid kit and I have to go looking for it from time to time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to mouch a meal from some friends, er I mean visit some friends!

Marty,
Be really careful with that chainsaw. I saw a movie once about a guy in Texas…........


----------



## patron

sorry for your loss DY
good friends are hard to find

will keep you all 
in my prayers

i checked out the ATM cards thing too
the fcc ordered that to happen
three states started to make legislation
but it got blocked and forgotten

so that rumor is FALSE


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex with a chainsaw, Now that sounds scary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening William, David…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The temps are dropping. It's down to 94. Gotta go see if this thing will start now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can drag my bandsaw out there and tip it sideways…..


----------



## JL7

I'm thinking you should have bought a 2 man crosscut saw at the auction - you and Randy could go at it….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all.
My trucker son is here for his short break. We got the trailer hitched up and went to go get that RAS I had been given a while back but could not go and get. The guy also gave me an old sander, which I think is an oscillating one, he just put it on my trailer and said, you might like this, so I'll look at it more and see exactly what it is. Now, when I get them off the trailer (tomorrow) I'll take a couple of pics to show.
That has been my only venture to the outside world today, it's that time of my side effects and I almost passed out twice today. More later.


----------



## superdav721

DY no words can express the sorrow that this accident has caused. They are remembered in the lives they have saved. God bless them and there families for the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## superdav721

Marty good luck on the stumps.


----------



## HamS

DY I am sorry for the loss and pray for the families, but those crews were doing their duty as they saw fit and would not have ever wanted to avoid their duty.

I have been withour power for a while as the storm did quite a bit of damage here. Lightning struck a walnut tree in my front yard. It was like a bark explosion, there is a strip of bark missing from the top of the tree al the way to the ground. The tree is about six feet or so from the power utility pole and maybe 10 feet taller than the pole.

It took a lot of reading to catch up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I got 2 of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the stumps knocked down. Ready to be ground…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Don't the saws look nice hanging on the wall???

*Dave*, This is not a museum, I just have them hanging so I don't trip over them…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - those are some sweet looking old saws…...but it does look a little museum like….plus, you chose a power tool to cut the stumps, not the trusty old two-man saw.

I'm afraid you'll have some explaining to do when Dave and William find out…....maybe go delete your post quick…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good to spend time with the boy…..but sounds like no power tools for you today…..get your rest and feel better…


----------



## JL7

Ham - sounds like quite a storm, better the tree than you. I guess the rain was a welcome site tho…..


----------



## JL7

Dave, how was it to stay home on play on a Monday…....nice. Probably too hot to play, tho, but still better than work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We just like giving Marty hell.
I wouldn't use some of the tools he's brought home either.
They're nice to have on hand if you ever just have to build something when the power is out.
Since the invention of electric tools though, some things are better done with power.
I only hope he does hang these tools up in a usable state.
He may need them one day and not be able to pay the power bill.


----------



## superdav721

Oh no I didnt play today.
OK we need car insurance. We call get a quote on 5 cars, 2 adults and 3 knothead teenagers. All is well, $374 a month but the next to youngest has a property damage on her license #. The claim was made before the child was even driving. DMV {not nice people} gave us the runaround. Her MVR is clean. So I go downtown to the Dept. of insurance. It seems Geico made a typo and tagged a claim on her. Six hours later. OMG!
But I did buy a kiddie pool and am right now cooking a four foot pole vice


----------



## superdav721

Ham I hope all is well.


----------



## superdav721

chiselandforge.com
new post


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Hope your power is restored soon. Morning is coming and we NEED coffee. I also hope your tree survives. However, if it doesn't you'll have plenty of boardfeet of wood for projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You made me waste two tanks of gasoline!!! I was halfway to your place to offer a hand and you go and finish cutting down the Stumpy, err I mean stumps. You now owe me 98.50 for gas!!! I'll take the Mustang in trade if you prefer.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's tomorrow, so I'm signing off & going to see if I can get 5 hours of sleep prior to another work day.

Since I have power, I'll get ready the hot caffiene beverage preparer & dispenser.

Lights off!!!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good morning. THe power was back yesterday.

made progresscleaning things up. I think the tree will survive, there is a lot of bark still intact on 3/4 of the trunck. If not, it is walnut 

The lights in the ceiling are done, so round one of attic work is over. My older son is helping with the electric work etc and he commented that he thinks the house was wired by drunken monkees. The he said that he would run into some wiring that looks like it was done by a real electrician and he was pointing to some work I had done.

Good morning guys it is time to get to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, A little sore today. I think it has something to do with 24" diameter stumps. Ouch


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Dave - nice job on the Steve Ramsey interview. He is stand up guy…...and 6 hours of DMV and insurance hassle is definitively not how you should be spending your precise vacation…....better luck today!

Randy - a little confused on how you got home so quick??

Ham - good to hear things are a bit more normal today - good luck with the drunken monkee wiring…..

Marty - good work on the stumps! Take the day off and relax!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good something fellow misfits.
The big task today is to unload the trailer. I did check that sander and it is a Sears oscillating sander, but that's all I know about it right now.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys and morning.


----------



## DS

They studied the reverse ATM PIN thingy and made two discoveries.

1) There was no accounting for palindromic numbers-numbers that are the same forward or backward. e.g. 1221, etc.

2) Sending police to the ATM was more risky to you than lettting the guy get away with your money and then apprehending him later. e.g. a simple robbery becomes a hostage situation. (The ATM video will usually identify the perp.)

And my thoughts:

Remembering out how to enter your pin backwards with a gun pointed at you isn't all that easy to do anyways. I'd rather walk the drunk line while counting backwards from 100 and touching my nose with my outstretched fingers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* My holiday starts now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good whatever *Rex*.....


----------



## JL7

Marty - same here! Cheers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good work *DS*. Now we can put together the initials. *Detective Something*


----------



## JL7

Normally spend my workdays behind a desk - but the last 2 days I've been out in the factory - hottest 2 days of the year…...time for a COLD ONE!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I got to get my @$$ to work. I have pittman arms to finish so Mr Farmer can cut his wheat in the morning and some M715 side rails to built so a weapons carrier can make it to a parade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel for ya *Jeff*. My air is still blowing cold…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Names released. I knew each of them well a d considered them brothers.
http://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.394995867223170.89981.114802901909136&type=1


----------



## DS

DY, so sorry, words cannot express. They are truly heroes.
God bless thier families.


----------



## DIYaholic

The 2 day work week is over! I NEED a cold one!!!
We've been auditioning a new hire, for the past 2 days, to see if he will work out. So far so good. He is NOT an idiot!!!

What to do with myself for the next 36 hours, that is the question. Eat, drink, sleep, shower, pay bills, laundry, shop time & nothing at all are all on the list. I thiink I may need to ponder this for a day or two, before deciding…......


----------



## HamS

My prayers are with these gentlemen's families and the whole unit.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I hope that you and their families can soon put the grief aside and find a way to laugh & smile as you recall the memories of their lives & times.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm guessing people are in the shop, watching the fireworks or lurking & peeping in on their neighbors. I tried to be voyeuristic, but my neighbors are butt ugly & I had to avert my eyes!!!

2 hours have gone by & I still have not settled on my course of action for the next 34 hours. Time to crack open a cold one and do some soul searching and contemplate my next move…...............


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - you just described my neighborhood…....hmmmm.

Stick with your plan - or lack of plan - either way you're right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Are your neighbors butt ugly also???


----------



## DIYaholic

I do have an actual shop project to complete tomorrow. I need to make a jig/sled for my 9" bandsaw. A buddy of mine wants to be able to "slice" wine corks into 1/4" disks, and use them for a table top. I haven't worked in the shop in quite a while. I don't have the motivation to do anything for myself, but when a friend puts in a request I spring into action. So I guess I'm really just recharging my batteries for tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Um….yes on the neighbors - and the neighbors probably say the same thing….


----------



## JL7

Good deal on the shop project - cork slicing is better than no slicing at all. Whatever that means?


----------



## JL7

Planed up a big batch of hard maple yesterday….....had a scary mishap with the planer when it took a huge bite and kicked back. Had a ex-lax (type) moment (you know what I mean Randy)......and shut her down.

Cleaned huge chunks of maple from between the blades and the retainer…..first time for that - and I hoping the last…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Now that's the alternate definition of "scary sharp"!!! Glad all is well. I'm thinking you had to do some laundry afterwards, cleaning racing stripes no doubt!!!


----------



## JL7

Actually the blades were fresh - so that wasn't the issue…..I think it was starting to get "too routine" ......

I use a lot of rough stock and no soft woods so the planer gets a work out - just can't take it for granted. The machine is probably showing some wear as well…...

Racing stripes for sure…..

Post some pics of the cork jig…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My New York Mets WON!!! They beat a friends Phillies, 11-1. Go-Mets-Go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for stopping by my "workshop". I do believe that I have quite the "collection" of tools/machines. However, If I never/rarely use them doesn't that make it a museum? Maybe I could charge admission. I wonder if Marty charges for admission to his tool museum???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening to anyone that is not passed out yet. Got a lot done this evening and lost a few pounds in the process. This heat and humidity is gonna force me to do my clothes shopping in the boys department of Walmart. They're talking 101 for tomorrow. I may have to consider taking the money from these projects this week and buying an A/C for the shop. I finished the siderails for the M715 and 2 of the pitman arms for the combine which was needed done today. I still have 1 more pitman arm to make for a mowing machine. I also got out the tractor, (after charging the dead battery) and pushed the stump chips and dirt back into the holes. It amazes me how you end up with 3 times as much material as what came out of the hole…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come on by Randy. It'll only cost you $1 (beers are extra)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody heard from Ted???


----------



## JL7

Is that like, "anybody heard from Carl?"


----------



## superdav721

Carl has been silent for a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe he programed a man eating computer and now he is lost deep inside his hard drive battling bytes and microchips trying desperately to get a message to us…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - why no projects? Just not interested or maybe the ladies just won't let you have any shop time….Ok, just no interest huh?


----------



## boxcarmarty

knock knock,

who's there?

Ted, let me out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A programmer is someone who solves a problem you didn't know you had in a way you don't understand…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - you REALLY need a day out of the heat - SERIOUS MAN! ENOUGH! have a cold one and relax.

What's an M715? Does it blow stuff up? Would William be interested?

Hey Dave - better day today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are welcome at my museum any time. The beer is FREE, but admission is a little steep.

For some reason I keep hearing thundering, percussive sounds and see bright lights a flashing. What gives???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, A M715 is basically a 1969 Jeep pickup on a 1 1/4 ton chassis. with big tires and fording gear…..


----------



## JL7

Maybe that little beep when you boot up the computer is really Ted screaming for help…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That made me laugh! The sad truth is I have NO INTREST in anything these days. Maybe if I won the lottery, my attitude wood improve.

Marty,
Are you done with your armpits?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have been cooking vises all dad. I got the film of a 2 or 3 part series burning right now. I will give you guys a peek when I get it up to youtube. And yes I TALK. Talking makes editing much harder. The other videos I can put together in about 20 min. Now I got audio to dell with.
Jeff jacket in route.


----------



## JL7

Ahh - googled the M715 myself:










I think I want one - I have butt ugly neighbors…...they will love it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, Normally I woodn't charge admission, but I need to buy an A/C…..


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave - we like a little dialog. Would love to see the Dave/William video with the camera on the bench and you two trying to fix a tormek…...classic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They were used as weapons carriers and personnel carriers…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - you driving M715 to the get-together? That would be popular…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wouldn't be popular for me. That wood be a rough ride…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Looking forward to the video(s)!

To think, you came out with color, prior to a "talky". Is that like putting the cart before the horse???


----------



## superdav721

Film in HD youtube says 120 minutes. Woop eeeee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know how uncomfortable the seats are. I built them a couple of months ago…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - man I hope you can snap out of "no interest" mode. That's not good. Maybe you need an M715?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, No auctions tomorrow. What am I gonna do with myself???

I'll sleep on it. Night All…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I want one too!


----------



## JL7

Can't sleep here - bottle rockets are soaring …...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Work, life and lack of funds leaves me down in the dumps. I'll get over it eventually, just hope it's soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'nite Marty.

Mornin' (or something) DY.


----------



## JL7

Maybe you need some cool exotic wood - PM your address and I'll send a little care package…....and you can build a little box or something. Who doesn't want a little box?


----------



## JL7

Yea - sorry - Good Morning DY….


----------



## superdav721

DY has made the scene.


----------



## JL7

This one looks really hard on the @ss:


----------



## JL7

Dave - thanks for jacket update - really appreciate it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Evening's guys. Tonight I have the night off. Some of the guys I am here working withtook me out for beers. Gotta love beers for brunch.


----------



## JL7

Enjoy your brunch Rob. I know it's been a tough week.


----------



## JL7

I just got a tip that David's on the roof waiting for a phone call…......


----------



## patron

got tired of waiting

now i just sit on the deck
with a couple of soup cans
and talk to myself


----------



## superdav721

Jeff no problem. It needed a home.
Smoking BRB
Hello David
Where Rex?


----------



## patron

rex was going to unload those tools today
with his son

he's right on the edge with the medical stuff
knocking him out right now

might be a couple of days yet


----------



## superdav721

I forgot he had another treatment. Sorry Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

I fell asleep at the wheel. Good thing these M715's are built tough!

Time for me to say goodnight Gracie.

Good night Gracie.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Soup is on.
Video and well you go see.
Leave some snide remarks guys. Yuck it up!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* very sorry about the loss of your friends ,their family and them are in my prayers, true hero


----------



## patron

morning eddie

how ya been


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great video Dave, got some things to do that to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got a little rain not much grass is still turning brown


----------



## patron

i have had rain

about 3 gallons
in my tank
in 4 days


----------



## patron

rex sent me some french coffee
(france england texas new mexico)

ummmm …. good !

thanks roger


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall been doing some talking, ,the 4th musta started a little early


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *David* ,french coffee sounds like a blended mix


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont think we got a 1/2 inch here but it coosl down to the 80s at nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cut out two benches yesterday and a lot was off by a inch , having to redo ,good thing is i can use them for a nother part of it. my help cut them right but i wrote it down wrong for him .


----------



## patron

not the first project
with a faulty operator

glad you are working tho

it is a blend
got chicory in it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* did you order any cigarettes yet


----------



## patron

62.2 here now
74 in the house

i got doors and windows open too

i close it up when the sun gets hot out
to keep it cool as long as i can


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

he did what i had wrote down , just wasnt paying attention , im out of ink and copying off the computer ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

62 that must be like a the air is on


----------



## patron

haven't used the air yet
may need to in august
it was 102 for a couple of days last week
mostly in the mid 90's

not yet on the smokes
maybe today


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what is chicory david


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to fool around with these chairs ,tables and benches . check out the trade show .see how it goes .but i really have my sights set on other things there are a lot of stuff i want to learn in wood working


----------



## patron

dammed if i know
i think they use it during wars
when coffee is hard to get

i thought it was a southern thing

edit

here it is 
they got a whole thing in new orleans

http://coffeetea.about.com/od/typesoftea/a/Chicory.htm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been over a 100 here a lot but then thats not really out of the norm here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i heard they used it in the civil war to make coffee but never was sure what it was . i see it in the stores so some people must still uses it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

keep a eye on your mail i sent you a letter,


----------



## patron

i guess it is a natural decafe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its sounds like it a natural plant around here .kinda like poke sally


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

* David* wonder if this could bend something like a wedge shaped part something like that star burst patter you use to form a twist in the pattern.something like a peppermint twist


----------



## patron

no sally to poke here

just sagebrush

i looked at the video
but i'm not sure what you mean 
in the question


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kinda hard to tell really.like in the center where the points meet ,have a twist there something like a swirl.


----------



## patron

i'm still not tracking

i guess you are the new expert 
at this method

sounds like something to talk about in the shop

keep in mind too
some woods bend well
and some not at all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol , no just a thought and sometimes its not good for me to do much of it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* im going to hit the hay been a long day and hope to sleep thur a lot of the fourth and have a better day than today .talk to you later my friend ,and good morning to the rest of yall


----------



## patron

you mean something like this









or are you thinking like flat fan parts 
where the small end is bent up or down
like a flower


----------



## patron

get some rest buddy

i'm going to see about some sleep too


----------



## HamS

Good morning

I am enjoying french roast Maxwell House. We have a lot of chicory growing in the yard where the grass is supposed to grow. At time it sort of looks like I am growing it on purpose, but that is because I haven't gotten around to mowiing in awhile.

More drywall and a bit of stone work. At least I am out of the attic for now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and anyone else alive at this time.
David is right, I'm in that meds haze right now, but I'll come out of it soon.
I really did not want to be "out of it" over the holiday period, but my scheduled chemo was for last Friday, so I got the bad effects now. I am not in any pain, it just makes me pretty non functional for a time.
What a sad thing it is about those airmen who lost their lives while fighting fires. What a loss for family, friends and the country, especially at this time. They are heroes, what a great loss, we should never forget them.

I do hope you all have a good time over this holiday period. Spare a thought for those who are pretty much alone, sometimes holidays for them are not so enjoyable.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all. Happy 4th!


----------



## JL7

Dave - enjoyed the new video very much. If Dave ever invites you over to the pool - be afraid…..be very afraid…


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Nubbers finaly a whole day off. Dave what are you using for your power supply?Happy 4th of 
July everybody


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning stick people*. Got an early start today to beat the heat. But the temps are starting to win out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, Glad to see that you are half way coherent…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* What are you bending wood for? That video on pipe bending looked interesting…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Russel*, Dave says anything with a 12-14 volt DC output. He is using some late 1700's contraption that was salvaged from a torture chamber in the basement of a mid evil castle in Rome…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been looking at different possibility's that I have on hand. I have a model railroad power supply that puts out 0-18.5v DC. I could use it but may need a meter in line to give me a 12-14v currant to be more effective. Another possibility (and I'm gonna go out and check it) is a low voltage patio lighting transformer. I believe it has a 12v DC output…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy 4th!!!

As special as the 4th is, I prefer a 5th (of liquor, of course)!!!

The coffee has been consumed, breakfast inhaled & the morning news viewed. It is time that I motivate, oooh whats that TV show about…..........


----------



## boxcarmarty

He also says the old style car battery chargers will work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it *Randy*. You almost got it beat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be building my Super Dave Cooker (here after known as SDC) this afternoon…..


----------



## superdav721

Funny Jeff
Russel thats an old supply I got when I was in the oil fields. Its a big un.
You are funny to Marty.
Thanks Eddie.
Happy forth and thanks for coming over.
Today I am pulling out the vice and we will see. I want to let it go a bit longer but Mawmaw says I have to give up the pool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning Dave*, I am looking at a Intermatic low voltage transformer that says [output: 12v 88w max] It doesn't specify whether it is AD or DC…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I will soon employ my own SDC on some rustified metally thing-a-ma-jigs. I need to check my power supply to see if it actally works. I will then put on my white lab coat and do my own impersonation of a "Mad Scientist"! Yaa haaa haaa!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SDC Update:* according to Intermatic, Their transformers are 12VAC output. I'm gonna assume that they should not be used…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Oh go ahead use the AC output. I'm curious, and YOU are the perfect guinea pig!!! Please shoot a video, so we can see the resultzzzzzzzap.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to do something I have not done in a loooooong time. I'm going to the shop to make a jig/sled!!!

Anyone know where I put the light switch???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, It's the one without a cover plate on it. Just dig around in there until you find itzzzzzzzzzz…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it's gettin' warm. Farmer Pitman Arm just came back by with another job. I guess that means he's a satisfied customer??? This one is a JD wooden grease bushing. One side is broke in half and the other is cracked. The third piece is a metal plate with grease fitting in it. I'm thinking a hard maple is gonna be called for this…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Those armpit projects look like interesting challenges. It wood be cool to put ones brain & WW skills to use in order to bring old machines/tools back to life.

BTW: I found the light switch & I didn't get zapped! The sled/jig is half way done. Serindipity strikes again, I discovered that my basement is about 72 degrees & dry, thanks to natural cooling & a dehumidifier!!! I may need to spend alot more time down there during this hot summer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm melting…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy fourth yall. try to drink pleanty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've had enough. I'm off to buy some AC for the shop. Can't get nothing done when I'm dripping on wood and power tools. Gonna be like this for the next week…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* sounds like the words getting around that you do good work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* post some pictures of your jig sounds like a neat project


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty *i worked last year with out air .have air now and its a whole lot easer to work in .i know what you mean i would sweet so much on my table saw it would get rust spots on it and the wood ,i got a window unit and am going to put a extra dust filter over the intake soon its so much better


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i got a extra 12 volt battery charger will that work on my *SDC*?


----------



## superdav721

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
*AC*
Will kill you!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Vise is clean and paint is drying.
Dave is hot!
I taste rust.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* some thing like ,that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* not really building any thing with the bender was just thinking of ways it could be used .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russell* enjoy your day off its been a long time coming


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Dave I noticed the capacitors on your power supply and I was just wondering anyway, Marty AC would be a bad idea unless you were trying to get rid of somebody!!!


----------



## patron

here is the jig for that eddie

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/9039


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank*s David* , just kicking around different designs in the minds eye .looked at your link your friend Niel may be right with his comparison of your work to Merlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* and* Russell* whats wrong with air ,


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 83 degrees & humid outside, 72 degrees & dry down in the workshop. I have an errand to run, then it is back to the basement workshop to cool off. I know, it ain't as bad here as it is for all y'all. If any of you want to stop by, have a cold one & help me clean, organize & setup my shop, the door is open, well unlocked at least.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost forgot, The jig is up, finished that is. I have actually accomplished something in the shop today!!! Miracles do happen. I will try to post a pic later. Right now I need to go to my friends & pick up about a million corks to put thru my new jig.

Try to stay cool & dry….............


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* bring one to sample. mean the full bottle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm thinkin' you're talking about a cork fitted to a wine bottle. Sorry, but my friends never have full bottles of wine, only empty ones (and alot at that)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes thats what i was talking about *Randy* i got the same friends ,but then i have a few emptys a round too


----------



## boxcarmarty

*NEWS FLASH…...........*

Martysville WoodShack is now air conditioned… Or at least it will be as soon as I cut a hole in the wall and install it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* It's 101 here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I too collect empties, although mine are beer bottles. If I only had a nickle for every beer I've drank. Oh wait, I do, here in Vermont, even empty they are worth $0.05. Liqour bottles are worth $0.15. I should be drinking more mixed drinks!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* I have a fridge and a stereo out there. As soon as I get my bed out there, I'll never need to come in the house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Be sure to put the hole in the wall close enough to an outlet!!! Extension cords are a No-No!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you,ll love that air . *Marty*.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope you stay well behaved. If your "better half" realizes you COULD survive out there, you may HAVE to!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

only thing i got to do to my shop area is move this computer to another room .spend to much time on it .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* keeping you in my prayers my friend .hang in there one day it will be behind you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* you have to go in your house from time to time .dont forget about you wife she need to know you love her. its the best way to get more tools


----------



## DIYaholic

I am no longer a "Project Virgin"!!! MY 1st Project Post! I posted my very crude sled/jig as a project.


----------



## superdav721

Russel I dont know how much current it will handle but it has 3 positive outputs.


----------



## DamnYankee

Evening Nubers!
I hope everyone is enjoying their 4th. I am at work this evening.
Anyway, here ar today's stats

HP = 15,190 posts, averaging 34.8 posts per day
SN = 14,379 posts, averaging 62.2 posts per day
Intercept = 811 posts! About 29 days, so about 2 Aug


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Sorry you have to work. I truely hope there are NO (real) fireworks for you!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - So far so good. Hopefully it will be a long 12-hours due to nothing happening and lots of LJ lurking.


----------



## DamnYankee

Even brought some wood porn in with me


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally finished two more wishing well planters.
I have these for sale.
They are made of treated pine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DY, don't feel too bad.
I've been in the shop today finishing those planters.
By the time I paid bills this month and budgeted for gas and other expenses, I have about two dollars and change left. So I didn't have the money to do much this year for the fourth.
We didn't cook out, but I did fix red beans and rice for dinner.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see(?) you. Those planters should sell quickly. Nice work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* happy 4th thanks for keeping watch


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* those shold sell, around here they have small hard ware stores that will let you sell stuff , hadnt done it yet . may be a way to market them


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope so fellas.
So far all I've gotten is some interest and one offer.
The offer was about ten dollars more than I have in material cost on one of them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* you cant go wrong with red beans and rice. made me hungry to think about them.


----------



## DamnYankee

Yum yum …. red beans and rice! With or without sausage?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't have any sausage to put in it.
I did have some ham hocks though.
I put them in the crock pot last night and they cooked all night and all day today. They were good.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sounds yummy.


----------



## JL7

+1 (whatever that means) on the red beans and rice…....got me through many days when funds were slim!


----------



## JL7

Nice looking wishing wells William - hopefully you found some buyers with a bit of appreciation for your time. People really don't value true craftsmanship much any more in this new "Wal-Mart" society we live in. I'd buy one if we weren't 1100 miles away…..


----------



## JL7

And Dave posted NOOOO to AC causing mass confusion on the stumpy thread. Too many conversations going on - eddie is in his shop right now tearing the AC unit off the wall !!


----------



## JL7

Congrats to Randy for being a card carrying "PROJECT" member. Have a cold one my friend!


----------



## JL7

Marty - maybe take your new AC unit back - eddie's got one laying outside the shop…..


----------



## JL7

I'm going to make some jiffy pop - expecting to see the mad scientist part 2 later tonight….just guessing.


----------



## JL7

DY - I do also appreciate you guys keeping us safe on this holiday and every other day. Thanks man.


----------



## whitewulf

Stumpy where are you?


----------



## JL7

Sorry for the seemingly endless mumbling's…..I spent the day at a family get together - so I tend to be a bit high strung by the end…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
NO APPOLOGIES NEEDED, "endless mumbling's" is what this thread is ALL about!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I mean, where would Rex, William, Marty, Patron, Eddie go if "endless mumbling" wasn't allowed!


----------



## JL7

Randy - there is at one LJ on this site who has an idea where you guys can go…...HAHA!


----------



## JL7

And it's hotter than Marty's garage!


----------



## patron

great first project randy

even the wheel took some time to catch on
poor guy had to roll it around in front of the cave
for months

everyone was to busy
painting outlines of their hands
on the walls

could be he was a distant relative of yours

just don't take any cork nickles
be firm


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Is there an open bar, or at least a bar that is open, in this place you speak of??

I like it hot. My A/C (air conditioner) is set for 75 degrees. Yes, cool compared to 100+, but not really cold!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i like endless mumbling's you have it down pretty good , we have the best mumbling nubber here


----------



## JL7

Funny David…...and a very clever deduction…...

Randy - some say there's an open bar and fast women there….....

eddie - how are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just climbed out of the freezer. Had to tighten myself back up. Should have the air up and running tomorrow.

*Randy*, When I built the garage/shop, I allowed a circuit specifically for the AC. Just didn't know when and where. All I have to do is drop it down from the attic and plug it in…..

Keep up the endless mumbling, Night All…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have to turn my air and computer off when i use the table saw and vac .but its just till i get the funds to rewire the plugs and add some circuits . but the air dose cost and use fans and windows if it get to the 80s


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *not much here , just chairs and benches and drinking tea and smoking


----------



## JL7

Marty - good point - that heat expansion takes a toll on you…......good luck on the AC - both of them….


----------



## JL7

eddie - you building inventory for the bonnie and clyde show?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Most of the women I know are "Fast". At least they run away from me fast!!


----------



## JL7

Well then - you might already be "there".......


----------



## superdav721

I want to assemble the vise tomorrow after the paint cures a bit. 
Stand by for a teaser.


----------



## JL7

Oh crap - I may already be "there"........


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I don't think the 80's are going to return. Unless you have a "Time Traveling" machine!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie AC - alternating current
DC direct current
dc stings ac kills


----------



## JL7

Standing by Dave…...


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

And besides, do you really want the 80's back????


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think your right *Randy* .at nite it cools down a bit last nite it went down to 78 ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Have you noticed Super's "signature" line. YOU ARE THERE!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hey William are you looking at this?


----------



## JL7

Looking good Dave - looking forward to seeing the blacksmith stuff - it would be cool to make your hardware for the wood stuff…....carry on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* you got them looking new


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Thought for sure you were going to paint that pole vise blue.

Jeff,
I loved the '80's, what I remember of it anyway!


----------



## JL7

Randy - good observation - he is searching for coal and such to make things really hot…...hmmmm


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is my goal. Period hardware. Made to fit each project.
Randy red did go through my pea brain, for about 2 seconds.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i would love to go back to the 80s if i knew then what i know now, but then if i have to learn every thing over ill stay here


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Perhaps William is speechless. Oh wait, were talkin' bout William. NO way he's speechless..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie thanks !


----------



## superdav721

Marty the lazy boy in the freezer is mine. You get the rocker. I was here first.


----------



## superdav721

@ Randy LMAO


----------



## patron

hey randy

you went from 15 (half hour ago)
to 8 on the projects board

moving right along

nice work there guys
those wells look good william
and your forge stuff is moving right along too dave

time out here
but i'll be back 
after i rest my back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* it looks like yall need some rain too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

@ *Randy* LMAO


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Re: LMAO
With this heat, can you afford to lose any weight???


----------



## superdav721

Eddie its raining now wooowoowoowoowoo


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *careful he use to be a virgin now hell be doing it again


----------



## JL7

eddie can bring the rain - 2nd time this week he did it…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for pointing that out Patron.

*I'm going to be famous!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

send some here Dave


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Good thing you painted your vise. I wood hate to see it get rusty!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* dont forget us we were your friends when you were here with us misfits


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break, BRB.


----------



## superdav721

There was a nice band here but it was those that developed and dumped over where they sprung up. Raining golfballs and you could see blue skies all around.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been cloudy here all day off and on must of blew your way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now that i know what yall were talkin g about AC will kill ya lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* im tring to get some together but my help has went on break and hasnt come back .


----------



## DamnYankee

58 posts in 58 minutes….dang!

Dav you are such a TEASE!


----------



## JL7

I got a good laugh out of it eddie….thanks! Both topics about AC were happening at the same time! Good stuff. So you didn't rip the AC out of the shop right?


----------



## JL7

eddie - that sounds like chinese new years - every one goes home for the holiday and then never go back to work…...


----------



## DIYaholic

We had a tunderstorm here. Heavy rains (2") causing moderate flash flooding, downd trees causing power outages & boats being ripped from their moorings. Me, I was wooried that my "project post" angered the WW gods!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *Dave s fault now i got to put it back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The vice is looking nice Super.
Look at that, it rhymes.
I was a poet and didn't know it.

Second photo, the one with the threads for the vice.
I packed one with grease and another with wax (yes, I have two pole vices now). I like wax better because I don't have to worry if wood touches it. However, since you're smithing with yours, the greased one works much smoother.


----------



## JL7

Randy - sounds like an ideal opportunity to get a new boat….but you may be right about the WW gods. Or that one LJ that wants to tell you where to go…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do like the color though. Mine has that "natural patina". Some people call it rust colored.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry I've been in and out.
Long story.
So long that there is no way to give an abbreviated version.
I'm checking in as much as possible though.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks William the grand unveiling is tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Lurking is ok, just remember that you never know what you will see.


----------



## JL7

Lots of banging going on here….....fireworks that is…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* glad you cleared that up in my day banging ment many thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

banging nail in wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Inner city "Gang Banging"?


----------



## superdav721

Boom Bang Pow!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

banging away at it


----------



## superdav721

Wood!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they got banged up by the gang bangers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood you know it


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Re: Boom Bang Pow
Are you watching fireworks or a Batman rerun?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry *Dave* got carried away


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## superdav721

Randy the exact thought went trough my head.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was just getting to the good part


----------



## DIYaholic

I remember that episode. Dang I'm gettin' old!!!

So, Super…....
Is "Safety Cat" a descendant of the cat saved by Batman??? Inquiring minds want to know?

Gotta love that Cat Women. But I really prefer Halle Berry, as Cat Women!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - is that Cat Women - plural?


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take two! There were several different Cat Woman(s).

Notice that I didn't edit my original opps!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Since today is now yesterday & tomorrow is now today, that means tomorrow will be yesterday. Ok, I've confused myself. It's time for me to get some shut eye.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gentlemen,

I had a wonderful day celebrating the anniversary of our nation that was born in insurrection and rebellion. I suspect if you closely examine our history we have never really gotten changed. I worked on drywall and stone. I think I will stage my own rebellion, but then Miss J just gently brings me back to reality. Live ain't all bad!

Coffee is on and there is hot cornbread w/ honey to go with it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and other awakened misfits.
I guess the anniversary is still celebrated by people not wanting to pay taxes?


----------



## DamnYankee

Godo morning Ham and Rex.
'fraid I drank all the coffee here.

Rex - we didn't want taxes without representation, and we don't want them with representation.


----------



## DamnYankee

Anybody heard from Stumpy lately?


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & salutations,
I just popped in to say hello.

*HELLO!!!*


----------



## patron

here you go randy

just in case you missed it
with the top 3 award
you never sure where in there 
you actually got to

remember the first one is free

now to work to work !


----------



## JL7

Man - Randy is sitting on the top of (LJ) world…....Congrats!


----------



## superdav721

http://chiselandforge.com/electrolysis-part2/
Is purdy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Patron,
Thanks for showing my standings.

Jeff,
It must be a very small world (or an insane asylum) to allow me to be on top of it.

I do see a problem with overnight "Fame & Fortune", having climbed all the way to #1, only leaves me one place to go…...DOWNHILL!!! It will be impossible to top a #1 ranking. I duoomed for a let down! Lol.

I need to check out your video, Super & then reply to a few comments on my project post.

Boy, the stress & comittment required, to keep the little people (my fans) feeling connected is brutal. I don't know how Stumpy & Super do it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Limberjerkls.
I hope all is well with the world of wood rats.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening William.
Life is ehh! Actually it IS good this week!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Nubbers!

Coffee in hand! Ready for 12 hours!


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats are…

HP = 15,224 posts, averaging 33.3 posts per day
SN = 14,449 posts, averaging 62.5 posts per day
Intercept = 725 posts, about 25 days, 29 JUL 2012


----------



## DamnYankee

If we try REAL HARD we could make intercept tonight!

Come on Night Shifters!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,


----------



## DIYaholic

This


----------



## DIYaholic

could


----------



## DIYaholic

be


----------



## DIYaholic

difficult!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just realized how little I have been keeping up as of late.
I had no idea the two threads were that close.
I'll be frank.
You all can be Ernie or Sammie or whatever.
The intercept posts were funny for a while but had became something I barely skimmed over.
DY's second post there made me back up and look at the numbers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening Frank.

I'll be William. Frank, you got any coffee?


----------



## superdav721

You


----------



## superdav721

know


----------



## superdav721

he


----------



## superdav721

does!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee?
I *ALWAYS* have coffee. 
I wake up with a pot of coffee every morn. I usually finish off a pot right before bed. I often down at least three more pots a day in between.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Fame & Fortune" are fleeting & mine has flown the coop! I had 1200 views, damn I'm good!!! My 24 hours of an admiring audience has ended….....


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy you far exceeded your 15 minute allotment.


----------



## patron

pull up a stump
and sit with us

we all used to (are) be somebody


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of coffee….or coffee related items.

A few years ago I bought a Thermos brand coffee thermos. Now I knew from experience it kept my coffee hot for quite a while, I just didn't know how long.

On Sunday I came into work with my travel mug full, and my thermos full, but due to the events that unfolded that night I never got arround to refilling my mug more than once. I was off work for the next two nights so did not have need to make use of my thermos. On the second day off I realized I still had coffee in it and probably shoudl dum it out and clean out the thermos. The coffee was still VERY warm. Not HOT, but very warm, warm enough to drink. That was about 48 hours after I had filled it!

Over the years I've had other brands of thermoses. I don't know if the technology for them has changed or if its brand related but I was impressed.


----------



## DamnYankee

OH … and yes I drank it…would have been a waste otherwise


----------



## JL7

Greetings all….....


----------



## JL7

Great looking vice there Dave…..amazing what you can do with the rusty stuff!


----------



## JL7

Randy - Being #1 on LJ projects page is kinda like the newlyweds sex jar….you know, the first year of marriage you put a quarter in it ever time - and then after the first year you take a quarter out…..and you never empty the jar….....

Hope you enjoyed the honeymoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It's not the thermos, it's GLOBAL WARMING!!!

Patron,
I wood pull up a stump, but Marty had them all ground into wood chips!!!

Jeff,
Salutations.


----------



## JL7

Hotter then he!! here - but got to build in cool comfortable basement all day…..


----------



## JL7

I bet Marty is trapped under his new AC unit…......Marty?


----------



## DamnYankee

For Marty

Old Jake had cut firewood by hand with a swede saw for a living going on 50 years, he averaged about four cords a day. His son was home from college and watching him work remarked, "You could probably cut 10 times as much if you bought yourself a chainsaw."

" Not interested in those new fangled things," Jake responded.

His son returned to college and Jake began to think that maybe the young guy was right, his old body seemed to ache more and more at the end of the day, He went into town and bought a brand new top of the line chainsaw.

The first couple days were not very productive, he only cut one cord each day, by the third day he had cut 3 cords but was dead tired. " This is not working, " he thought to himself, " My son said I should be able to cut 10 cords a day, I'm taking this stupid thing back."

The next day he was in the hardware store complaining to the sales clerk about his lack of production.

" Blade seems a little dull, but not that bad, lets start it up," the clerk muttered as he pulled the starting cord.

" What the hell is that noise?" Jake hollered.


----------



## DamnYankee

Pat sends Mike to the lumberyard , "Need twenty 4 X 2's," he says to the yardman.

" Guess you mean 2 X 4's," he grins, " How long do you want them?"

" Dunno for sure, but it will be a while, he's building a garage."


----------



## DamnYankee

Old timer is looking at tools at the local building supply store, he picks up a hammer.

" Don't make these like they used to," he tells the salesman, " I've had the same one for over fifty years, just had to replace the handle six times and the head twice."


----------



## JL7

Rob - you think maybe Marty and Old Jake are one in the same? Marty claims he has duel personality so….?


----------



## DamnYankee

Or….

Marty was looking at tools at the local box store, he picks up a plane.

"Don't make these like they used to," he tells the salesman, "I've had the same one for over fifty years, just had to replace the tote twice, de-rust it, replace the iron, the frog and the breaker, and reweld the shoe twice".


----------



## JL7

And then place them in the "museum"....


----------



## DIYaholic

Poor Marty, dual personalities & neither one is very interesting!!!


----------



## JL7

That batman stuff last night was classic….


----------



## DamnYankee

For Jeff

Jeff had a lot of work ahead of him so decided to hire a part time helper.

" Your first job will be to sweep up the sawdust." he said handing him a broom.

" Look I'm practically a university graduate," the young man protested.

" No problem, I'll show you how," Jeff replied


----------



## DamnYankee

You mean this…


----------



## DamnYankee

Or this…


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy and Moron were returning from doing some snow plowing several hours away when they were caught in a sudden snow storm.

They pulled into a farm yard, an attractive, middle aged lady answered the door, they explained their plight and asked if they could spend the night.

"Of course," she answered, " However I am a recent widow and it would not be proper for you to stay in the house, but you may sleep in the barn."

They left early the next morning,, the storm had passed, Randy never thought anymore about the incident until nine months later when he got a letter from the widow's attorney.

He confronted his partner Moron the next morning at their shop, " Remember when we had to stay in that barn during that storm last winter, you didn't happen to visit the widow during the night and use my name instead of yours, did you?"

"Uh, actually I did," Moron admitted looking a little sheepish, " I'm sorry, I should not have done that."

" No problem," Randy laughed, " She just died and left me the farm."


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff.
DY you are killing me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson went on a camping trip. After a good meal and a bottle of wine, they lay down for the night and went to sleep. Some hours later, Holmes awoke and nudged his faithful friend. "Watson, look up and tell me what you see." Watson replied, "I see millions and millions of stars." "And what does that tell you?" Holmes asked. Watson pondered for a minute. "Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo. Horologically, I deduce that the time is about a quarter past 3. Theologically, I can see that God is all-powerful and that we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. Why, what does it tell you?" Holmes was silent for a minute, then spoke: "Someone has stolen our tent."


----------



## DamnYankee

A Cape Bretoner walks into a bar in Halifax, orders three drafts and sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finishes them, he comes back to the bar and orders three more. The bartender approaches and tells him, "You know, a draft goes flat after I draw it, it would taste better if you bought one at a time." The Cape Bretoner replies, "Well, you see, I have two brothers. One is in Toronto, the other is in Boston, and I'm here in Halifax. When we all left home, we promised that we'd drink this way to remember the days we drank together. So I drink one for each o'me brothers and one for meself." The bartender admits that this is a nice custom, and leaves it at that. The Cape Bretoner becomes a regular in the bar, and always drinks the same way. He orders three pints and drinks them in turn. One day, he comes in and orders two pints. All the other regulars take notice and fall silent. When he comes back to the bar for the second round, the bartender says, "I don't want to intrude on your grief, but I wanted to offer my condolences on your loss." The Cape Bretoner looks quite puzzled for a moment, then a light dawns and he laughs, "Oh, no, everybody's just fine," he explains. "It's just that my wife had us join the Baptist Church and I had to quit drinking. Hasn't affected me brothers though."


----------



## DamnYankee

Why the English language is so hard to learn:

1) The bandage was wound around the wound.

2) The farm was used to produce produce.

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4) We must polish the Polish furniture.

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.

8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.

9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.

10) I did not object to the object.

11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.

12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.

13) They were too close to the door to close it.

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail.

18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.

20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.

We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth?

One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it? If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?

Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital?

Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell? How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which an alarm goes off by going on.

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race (which, of course, isn't a race at all). That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible.

How about when you want to shut down your computer you have to hit start.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall are doing a lot of talking , the coffee must be the high octane


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* that cat woman was always the best one ,thou hally berry was next in line as cats go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* you have air yet, or is the refrg just not out yet


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie I see you changed your avatar picture you must be a BIG fan of Batman


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* grads on the project,1200 thats a lot of views ,its lonely at the top* *we be here when you come back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mostly catwoman


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## superdav721

Who is this new Eddie guy?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love to have that one for a safety cat,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny DY


----------



## DIYaholic

Why is it that we park on a driveway & drive on a parkway?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did yall notice that in that pic of catwoman there is* stumpys* statue on the book shelf in the back ground


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen Carl?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did really like the old batman shows and bonanza, and andy griffen show .still watch them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *carl is at *Teds *they are hung up in a web


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie!

Love the catwoman booty avatar.


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - now I know you must be OLD, I barely noticed Batman was in the picture.


----------



## JL7

eddie - you got followers…...yeah…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Jeff* i went and looked ,she built it for her boyfriend ,he will love that i would


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - you will need to email the plans for those chairs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

shes a new one here just joined a few days ago not bad


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been a long day, I need to examine the back of my eyellids.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite* Randy* nite jon boy nite grandma nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY*

http://www.buildeazy.com/newserve/hall_bench_feb07_1.html


----------



## JL7

Get some sleep hall of famer….we'll expect great things tomorrow…..!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* when you get to that site look for free plans…..... stick chairs


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - I see you've been here…..and Lucinda is one of my favorites….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lac Charles is a great place lots of ******************** asses there good people ,just down to earth,worked on tug boats down there and the cook was from there spent a few paychecks there had a great time there ,the bars there then were a family event every body would be there kids and all , first time i went in a place there was a sherff playing cards ,told my friend if he thought we should go he said why is he losing ,had a fun time there, thank Jeff good memorys


----------



## superdav721

Jeff very nice!


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - thanks for the link - good resource


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* chech out that picnic table that is there two benches that folds into a table thinks its called folding picnic table building one now waiting for the henges off ebay to get here


*William**these i think will sell. all it is afew 2×6s and a 2×4 , makes out to two 4 foot benches when the table is not being used ,people all ways need sitting area .its a muti tasker picnic table


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - sounds like some great memories from Lake Charles….I've always liked tug boats…..not sure why…?


----------



## patron

first wife was a tugboat
back when i was an aircraft carrier

boy did she push me around


----------



## JL7

Well David - lucky you weren't a Fighter…..might not have ended well.

I can relate to your tale for sure…..


----------



## JL7

Notice David that I've gained ~ 40 posts on you….....we both turned on the same day…....except that you got 9000 more than me…......


----------



## JL7

DY - since I'm gaining ground, can you re-do the stats?


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - If you post like mad here, not only will it help you catch up with David, but we might catch up with HP.

Don't really know what will happen if/when we do….end of the world?


----------



## JL7

I'm not technically "on the clock" now.

There is suppose to be a night shift taking up the slack.

I just happen to be on vacation…...

Looks like some warning slips are are in order…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* David *my first wife was a house keeper


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *my second wife was a hose keeper too


----------



## superdav721

s


----------



## superdav721

l


----------



## superdav721

a


----------



## superdav721

c


----------



## superdav721

k


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* my third wife was a furniture keeper


----------



## superdav721

e


----------



## superdav721

r


----------



## patron

yea eddie
mine got that too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* my fourth wife was a slacker


----------



## JL7

That's more like it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but we made it thur it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the last few i had was just for sex and thats was good but without trust its not worth it


----------



## patron

and here we are 
well respected
and accomplished woodworkers

amongst our peers
(God help us all)


----------



## superdav721

amen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it got to where they wouldnt even give my change back  think about going up there around *Hams* place and check out those maple syrup ladies


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we are *wood workers anonymous* working the 12 step program


----------



## superdav721

Ladies with syrup. where?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we are WOOD WORKERS ANONYMOUS working the 12 steps


----------



## patron

sex ?

i watered my viagra plant today
it is coming along just fine


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think* Ham *said when he was a young man he used to do the paddy cake with some syurp girl that were sweet as maple syurpe ,worked in a syrpe mill may have been yank


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* how you like being off , the vice turned out great


----------



## JL7

Ok - syrup girl…....click on this link only if you really want to see syrup girl…..click


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty's latest addition to his tool wall/museum


----------



## JL7

No wonder Marty hasn't posted all day….....he had a heart attack two minutes after this photo…...RIP Marty.


----------



## patron

gee jeff
i went there
and lost here all together
had to go back to my e-mail notices to get back


----------



## patron

well guys 
i been trying to change my sleep ways
i don't drink coffee after noon
and don't take my daily naps

slept all night last night
and got up at dawn today

so hasta la vista 
have a good one


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I like it a lot and thanks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite David


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* no wonder* Marty* was in a hurry for that air


----------



## HamS

Mornin,

Wouldn't air make her put on more clothes? That could not be a good thing. I was the one who talked about the young ladies in the sugarin' shack. We were high school kids who had to tend the overnight shift at the sugar house and there were usually young ladies around to keep us company as we stoked the fires so to speak. One in particular that I remember fondly is now the president of a college!

The air conditioner is not cooling properly and this is after a $225 repair. I am not particularly happy. Of course, I am also doing drywall mud so I won't be happy.

Our younger son is leaving home today to seek his fortune in the wilds of N. Carolina. Alledgedly there is no girl involved, but we shall see. Miss J is distraught at her baby leaving, while I am thinking it is past time.

Good Morning guys, the coffee is fine, but dry toast today, she is mourning this morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and other lurking misfits
I am up again, early early and hope I am pulling out of it today. The kids and grandchildren came for July 4th and it was burgers, hot dogs and all sorts of goodies for all. We all had a nice time although I was a bit under, but I did not have to do anything. My trucker son left out very early yesterday morning, he's on his way to CA with a load, and from there could be anywhere. He helped move things for me and got that RAS saw home I had given to me a while back.
I need to go to the shop to finish the last leg assembly for the workbench so that I can start to put the top on it, and the wheels. Once I get that done, I can start to use it as a table and just continue adding things to it as time permits.
We have rain forecast for the weekend, but don't hold your breath.
I have been catching up reading all the posts, and I must say this thread has the makings of a *********************************** thread - you know you are a *********************************** when you post to the Stumpy thread.
Hope all you guys have a good day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - where is he headed to in the Great North State (aka North Carolina)?


----------



## HamS

Raleigh Durham I think. He has buds who are going to put him up for the time being.


----------



## DamnYankee

I went to college at NC State, in Raleigh. Currently live outside of Charlotte.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning Nubbers Im so glad to have the weekend off,I will be trying to finish our bedroom enlargement(this will get some more stuff out of my shop).Dave I have a buddy who told me that they have a class on forging in Jackson every month,do you know anything about this?


----------



## superdav721

There are two that I know off Russel. One at the Ag museum and the MS Crafters guild. I will look into it a bit deeper.
I think the first one at the guild is free.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Anybody looking for a good all in one tool?










Dave - you'll need a bigger pool to clean that one up!

Only $1000!


----------



## superdav721

I want it. I dont know where I would put it. WOW


----------



## TedW

Hey everybody, it's me. I didn't run away or nuthin, was just really busy, had to figure out a few things for my website, mostly mobile display kind of stuff, which ain't easy seeing how I don't have a mobile device. Also some compatibly issues with different softwares I'm using. Speaking of which, Dave you're site is looking great, moving along nicely. Rex, Hi!. Marty, Indiana want's me but I can't go back there.. David, High!, Eddie, hope the chairs and stuff been keeping you busy. Everyone else, Carl's not here.

Wood….

Later gaters.


----------



## superdav721

Hey TED!!!!Thanks


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings Sawdust Addicts!

It was a warm one today, forecasted for 90, though it only reached 86. The workday is over, but have to do a 1/2 day tomorrow.

Super,
I'll let you store the "All-in-One" machine at my place. I'll even let you in to use it!

I gotta watch the news, need to stay informed about the world around me. Also a great reason for a nap!!! It will then be time for Jeopardy…...............


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey guys, I found Ted…... Oh, He's here…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I resemble that *********************************** remark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Get the machine. You can keep it in my museu….. uh, shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* The world to the west of you is 104 today and 105 tomorrow. But I'm cool…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is Ted. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39492


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for ya *Dave*.....

A mechanic was removing a cylinder head from the motor of a Harley motorcycle when he spotted a well-known heart surgeon in his shop.

The surgeon was there, waiting for the service manager to come and take a look at his bike.

The mechanic shouted across the garage, "Hey, Doc, can I ask you a question?"

The surgeon a bit surprised, walked over to the mechanic working on the motorcycle. The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked, "So Doc, look at this engine. I open its heart, take the valves out, fix 'em, put 'em back in, and when I finish, it works just like new. So how come I get such a small salary and you get the really big bucks, when you and I are doing basically the same work?"

The surgeon paused, smiled and leaned over, and whispered to the mechanic…

"Try doing it with the engine running."


----------



## patron

ted was out riding around chicago
on that chip ,,, er horse
from the bar across from his place

explaining the finer points
of his web site

and his skills with WOOD


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd love to sit around and chat, but the air is on in the WoodShack. I wouldn't want to waste it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,*

A1: Above and to the right of the RA saw…..
A2: Standing beside me. You can't see her because I'm taking the pictures…..
A3: I also tinker with old tractors. That is a 1968 Wheel Horse Electo 12…..

Thanks for visiting. Now I better go check my fridge…..


----------



## TedW

Thanks a lot, Marty.. I was trying to be discrete.


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - Thanks for stopping by the shop…...you are correct - the shop is not always that clean…..

Posted the scary Maple project a few minutes ago…..click

Gotta run - friends are on the way over….....the house is a disaster! Which it still will be by the way…..just slightly less so…...later.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have discovered that Rex is a fake, charlatan, scammer!!! How could he possibly "go to the shop", "build in/for the shop" or make Gnome Doors in a shop that does NOT exsist!!! He has not posted a workshop. Does he even have a workshop? I think knot!!! I don't think he is British either!!!

REX, WHAT HAVE YOU TO SAY FOR YOURSELF???


----------



## superdav721

This is what I did today. Then My bike broke down;(


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I don't think that is a good place for kids. Everybody in that video looked stoned!!!

Sorry 'bout the bike! What gives?


----------



## DIYaholic

I have discovered another imposter! Claims to be a woodworker. How does one "work wood" without a (posted) workshop? Says his name is Hamilton and been tryin' to earn them. He probably just robs banks & steals them. He also claims to play in a "church band", yeah sure!!! I'll bet he's a "Rock 'n Roller"!!!

HAMS, WHAT HAVE YOU TO SAY FOR YOURSELF???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, Your secret is still safe. I didn't tell anyone that you were a cell phone dummy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
*Dummy* is politically INcorrect. Ted is *challenged*, by more than just cellphones!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I broke the shifting linkage. We broke down in front of a body shop. I was looking all over my bike for a nut and bolt to commandeer. The manger walked out and introduced himself. He rides with the CMA ( Christian Motorcycle Association) he let me come into his shop and get anything out of the scrap bin I wanted. That got me home. 
Bikers still help each other no matter what. When one of us is down and another passes they will generally do what they can to help. Do you ever notice when two bikes pass the salute each other. 
People used to be like this in all walks of life. What has happened?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I can't believe you didn't stop and help Dave. You're always thinking of yourself. I rushed home from a hard days work and hooked the trailer on the truck and was ready to roll to his aid, But it was too late, He already had it going…..


----------



## patron

me too marty
i was just putting my pants on
to go help dave

then he said he was ok

hows the new air
is olga happy now

i know those swedes like it cooler


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, I can always count on yall.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I did everything within my power to help Super. I'm NOT very powerful, though. The best thing I could do was to stay out of the way!!!

Super,
I believe the problem with people is what I call the "Rat Race Syndrome". In order to look out for themselves, they must first either ignore others or step on them!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Olga is doin' great now. I was a little concerned with her melting…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, with reference to your accusations, my answer is BOLLOCKS.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie, Eddie, Eddie.

I'm soooo disappointed in you! You have not posted a workshop. Are you aware that because I have no money for a real vacation, I'm doing a virual tour of the USA. Since I have to keep expenses to a minimum, I am crashing at all the regular Nubber's workshops. Now then, how can I crash at, err I mean visit your shop in Louisiana, when you don't have one. I also expect a comfy bench or floor to sleep on. My back couldn't handle sleeping in a stick chair. Oh, I also require beer & "Hot Women"!!!


----------



## patron

good to hear you and olga
are melding well


----------



## superdav721

Who is Olga ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want to contribute funds for my virtual tour of the USA???

You can also pay me to stay away….............


----------



## DIYaholic

bol·locks noun pl \ˈbä-ləks\
Definition of BOLLOCKS
1) chiefly British, usually vulgar : testicles 
2) chiefly British, usually vulgar : nonsense 
Origin of BOLLOCKS
alteration of ballocks, plural of ballock testis, from Middle English, from Old English bealluc - more at ball
First Known Use: 1774


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening everyone.
Eddie, where'd you get the idea for the stick chair?
I'd like to build a few of those.

I started a new project today.
Things are moving as slow as that syrup ya'll were talking about earlier.
I'm holding on to things to stand at the moment.

I was thinking of driving to SuperD's this morning.
It's a good thing he was tied up with his bicycle though.
The ride would have probably done me in anyway.
It sure would have been nice to get out for the day though.

I keep seeing you guys talk about some photo with batman in it.
I have yet to see it though. Are ya'll all crazy?
I did see a photo of something REAL nice in what looked like black leather.
I don't recall seeing batman in that photo though.
Just a nice rear.


----------



## JL7

Looks like everything is normal here…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the new project, it's one of those I like best.
I've had this idea for a while.
It's one of those where I don't draw or design anything.
I just picked up some wood and started cutting.


----------



## superdav721

Its national kissing day!!! Who wants one?


----------



## JL7

No thanks Dave, but thanks…....really…..no thanks.


----------



## JL7

Big rains here now. And some thunder. eddie - were you dancing again??


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

National kissing day?
Is that the day you get to tell a lot of people to kiss your ass?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I could get on board with that for a national holiday!!!

The day has come and gone, so I too must go…......
Tomorrow, Today? is a workday.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know it is late, but I said I would post a pic of the RAS I was given.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Also, for the curious, here are 2 of the 3 leg base assemblies for the bench. Still working on #3.


----------



## patron

that saw looks to be in great shape roger

glad you had help with it

hope you are feeling better


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was also given an old vise, a Wilton.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

More doors and another clock


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And for disbelievers, this is the shop that is clogged up after the long time out.


----------



## superdav721

Work in progress Wow Roger.


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger - saw looks brand new! but since you moved it, still have to "dial" it in… Pain in the butt, but worth it if you want square cuts…..

I got basically the same saw (but a few years older) from my brother this past year….don't use it every day - but it is handy to have around…...and it cuts square…....


----------



## JL7

Love those gnome doors, but looks like they are rigged to blow…...is there trouble in the gnome world?


----------



## JL7

I really need to make some of those doors…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, the saw has a few dings on it, I have not yet gone over it though and probably won't for a while.
Actually I could not do any lifting and moving of the saw, my son organized it all. I was also given boxes various parts that they were throwing out, a little table top router (sears) and a oscillating sander (sears) and the vice.

I am doing better today, but I can't be out too much with the heat, so I try to get to the shop early in the morning for a bit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, this pic gives you a better idea how they are made.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Roger. I brought up the gnome doors at work a week or two ago and got the weird looks. Buck says they will really think I'm as crazy as they think I am when I bring a few of them in to show…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, those unfinished ones have been laying around for over 2 years, they need refinishing.
They are an item that needs to be shown as a lot of people don't know what they are for. These Gnome doors or Fairy doors are crazes elsewhere, so a little education and a demo is in order. You put them at the base of a tree, or large rock, or a grassed mound side. Often people will make villages, surf the web to see installations. A picture or similar hook is put on the back so the door won't fall over.


----------



## TedW

Well *Rex*, now that I've seen your shop I don't feel so self conscious about showing a few pics of mine. This is the mess I've been avoiding cleaning up…

My main work bench










My cheap-but-it-works Ryobi table saw










My home made router table is buried under all that junk










On the right you can see the boiler I share the shop with. It gets really cooking in here during the winter.










And last but not least, how many work shops have a combination office, meditation station and fishing hole, eh? And no that's not poop, it's saw dust.










*Marty & Randy*, I have a cell phone… I just can't use it for the internet because it's busy holding some papers down.


----------



## TedW

Rex, I have the same bench vice except mines missing the slide bolt, dog, whatever it's called. I contact cemented 1/4" plywood on the inside of the jaws so it won't dent the wood pieces I put in it. Probably not necessary, but seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Are you sure those are pictures of your shop, or of the gnomes workshop? Those table base assemblies look stout and stylish. Nice job.

Ted,
Is your cell phone a modern slim one, or the size of one of those early 80's bricks???

Unfortunately for me, today is a work day. No rest for the wicked!!!

I'll stop in and harrass people later….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all LJ misfits. 
Hope everyone has a great day.
I'm getting back to being able to function better now, so watch out.
DIY: Those Leg assemblies are meant to be heavy duty, the wheels will support about 1200 pounds and the top is going to be 2×10's. When finished the working area will be 4'x8' and will have options to reconfigure the top for various tasks.
I spend some time doing little experiments which eat into my short shop time, but that's what I am like, I just have to confirm that ideas I have are doable when the time comes to make it. 
Ted; It really does not matter what a shop looks like, it's what comes out of it that matters, almost everyone wishes for a better shop and tools, but when it comes down to it, you work with what you have got and make things that fit your circumstances. On the other hand you have people like me who have lots of tools and a shop that could be fantastic, but I am simply overwhelmed by it all because I cannot catch up and even sort everything out. I have been so very fortunate because over 30 years I have hoarded tools and more recently, have been given unwanted tools, had just about every birthday, father's day and Christmas gifts as tools. When I left work, everyone gave me tools, so now I have many tools I have not even used of unpacked. That vise I was given is too heavy for me to lift, so I am going have to figure a way to get it mounted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning *Chip, Woody, Dusty*. Any coffee left??? It was a late night in the WoodShack. Trying to get things back in order…..

*Rex*, I too am building a new bench for the shop. I'm thinking about something in a mortice for the legs. It will have 2 vices on it, plus the bench dawgs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We need to put out an APB on *Stumpy*. He hasn't commented in 5 days and hasn't posted in 17. I think he abandoned us and ran off to the Bahamas with the camera money. He's probably laid out on some beach right now with an umbrella drink and reading wood porn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is everyone prepared for the Malware Monday meltdown???

Is anybody still gonna be here to visit with me on Monday or will I be a loner to drift the halls of LJ aimlessly???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Go here to see if you have a red or green screen…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty,
I always make mine with Fasteners, not joints. You can always calculate the strength of the fasteners for load bearing and even have a hole tolerance that allows you to make any adjustments for wood movements, and if you decide one day to alter or retire it, you can add, subtract or just retain the lumber and fasteners for another task. I use mainly 1/4-20 fasteners unless it needs more strength and it is important to use large washers (fender) on wood as it spreads the tension over a greater area, and always, but always use lock washers. Remember that fasteners come in different grades and materials, so get the right ones for the job.
I will be adding dawgs and 3 miter channels to my bench, also some locators and leveler brakes. I plan to make some jigs and work holders that fit into the locators so I can reconfigure. Mine is an inside/outside bench so it will be waterproofed and I will also have a tarp cover that I can just fold over like a lid if needed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty,
Yes I have checked mine several time this week. Everyone needs to check theirs.


----------



## superdav721

I have a Mac. They cant get me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn *Rex*, You almost sounded technical on that post. Did schools teach that kind of stuff in the late 1800's???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, According to the article, some Macs have shown the infection…..

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/malware-put-internet-offline-thousands-monday-dns-changer-harm-article-1.1108522#ixzz1zwXHdSOy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, Remember my background is in R&D mechanical design, so strength of materials is a key component to the way I looks at things. I have a masters in Mechanical engineering design, so there.
My teacher back then was a guy called *Isambard Kingdom Brunel*


----------



## boxcarmarty

IT'S SO HOT in Indiana
.....the birds have to use potholders to pull the worms out of the ground.

.....the trees are whistling for the dogs.

.....the best parking place is determined by shade instead of distance

.....hot water comes from both taps.

.....you can make sun tea instantly.

.....you learn that a seat belt buckle makes a pretty good branding iron.

.....the temperature drops below 90 F and you feel a little chilly.

.....you discover that in July it only takes two fingers to steer your car (one on each hand).

.....you discover that you can get sunburned through your car window.

.....you actually burn your hand opening the car door.

.....you break into a sweat the instant you step outside at 5:30 A.M.

.....your biggest motorcycle wreck fear is, "What if I get knocked out and end up lying on the pavement 
and cook to death"?

.....you realize that asphalt has a liquid stage.

.....the potatoes cook underground, so all you have to do is pull one out and add butter.

.....the cows are giving evaporated milk.

.....farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice to keep them from laying boiled eggs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

So what you're saying *Rex*, Is put a screw in it???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It is up to you Marty how you construct.
I prefer to go with methods where I know at least some stable attributes. For absolute safety I use a formula of 5 to 1, which means it will take 5 times the "max" listed load, which is sufficient to cover any "live" or "point" load that could ever be thrown at it. My yard chairs for instance, as far as the fasteners go, are good for around 1250 ilbs weight. Overkill, yes, but if something heavy like a tree limb falls on the chair (without someone on it) then the chair will serve as a cushion support and not wreck the chair or anything close by.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, When I build a chair or anything that I have a weight concern about, I just have my neighbor sit on it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

In this day and age, things tend to be "under-built" Even the plastic has got down to flimsy, and mechanical parts used are bare minimum to hold the thing together, it is designed to fail sometime. This is why LJs look for older tools, because they are made a much heavier duty than most we get today, their age proves it.
It is unfortunate that today we are offered goods that are born to fail and need replacing, the range of "goods" goes from Housing to technical instruments, not like the "good old days" when we built "tanks".


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm debating on whether or not to go to an estate auction this morning. They have a log splitter that I would be interested in but, I really don't want to stand around in the heat…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There are some quite simple answers to many problems, but which, for some reason, nobody wants go.
The power problems in the North East this week have been headlines, with masses without power because lots of power lines are down and thousands of crews can't repair everything quickly enough.
Solution: Bury the bloody cables. No ice storm, hurricane or falling trees will interrupt service. While burying the electrical cables, why not add the phone lines, cable lines etc. Yes it is a big job and costs, but how much do you think this continual repair and replacing costs?
Everyone is concerned about fuel and mpg.
Solution: Increase gas grades and built engines that operate on higher octanes. 87 octane is rubbish, the lowest grade in Europe is 97 and the top is 101. They have smaller engines which are "tight" and well tuned and will deliver better mileage. Also, re-purposing the exhaust gases through the fuel injection system will effectively burn any left over fuel fumes, thus getting the most out of the fuel. My trucker son has this fitted on his truck and it has increased his mpg to 11 or 12 mpg from 6 or 7. - it is an Australian design.

The big question is why do we perpetuate problems instead of solving them with already proven methods. This is one of those curious aspects of ways in the US.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, I'm done putting the world right for today.
Breakfast calls, and after that = shop time until it gets too hot.


----------



## Bagtown

Hello Stumpers.

The rumours of my leaving for tahiti are way off the mark.
Things went waaaayyy backwards healthwise for a while there, but I seem to have made it.
Rex, nice to see you up and in the shop. I need to make one of those faery doors for my grandaughter.
DIY thats quite the world tour your taking.
I didn't bother reading the 3600 odd posts that I missed. We must be on track to catch that other post soon.

Mike
aka bagtown


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is over…...................

Jeff,
Your cart, or is it your brother's truck, has climbed to #2!!! You're almost there! Your project is MUCH more desrving than mine for high honors.

Marty,
I'm seeing GREEN!!! Yea, for my 'puter.

Rex,
I too believe in over engineering and the quality of "old iron".

Bags,
I'm only doing a virtual tour of the good ole US of A. I can't afford to go global!!!

Nap time….
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## TedW

I'm seeing green, at least on the test site. Wish I could say the same for my lawn, my wallet, my eggs and ham…

*DIY*, that brick size phone of mine is the latest technology… it's just been in testing since the 80's. In fact it's so technologically advanced the guy who sold it to me threw in a nice suitcase to carry the battery and other accessories - and these are accessories you can't even get with the tiny little phones most people have. Heck, those little i-phones don't even have tabs to attach a shoulder strap. And I got my high-tech brick phone for only a few hundred more than those little i-phones and androidamagadgets, and mine comes with a nice springy type antenna. And what's more, my brick phone is theft proof! I know this because I left it sitting at a bus stop for 2 days and nobody even dared try to steal it.

I won't even go into how many women it attracts, and I'm talking about the classy ones with lot's of make up and those fancy leopard style mini skirts. They see that phone they seem to think I must be rich or something. So ya'll can keep your tiny little "modern" phones. This brick phone is gonna make me famous, and then I'm gonna buy me a Lincoln Continental Mark IV to go along with it, and maybe some printed polyester shirts with big collars just like John Travolta in the movie Saturday Night. Then we'll see who's got the coolest phone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Are you more of a (disgraced) Mogul…....









or an apprentice going for the gold(digger)?


----------



## TedW

Mogul, and but not a disgraced one. Don't be fooled by the size of the phone.


----------



## JL7

Just passing thru…....gotta head out out in a bit, but thought maybe everyone needed a laugh….it's only 17 seconds so give it try:

Lookout safety cat - you got competition!


----------



## superdav721

That wuz FUNNY!


----------



## superdav721

Bags good to see you!!!!!!! I hope all is well.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Dave.
All is well and getting better by the day.
Hoping to join the ranks of the employed over the next few weeks.


----------



## HamS

I guess I need to post a picture of my shop.










oops that is the alternate shop building. Here is the shop. Actually this was from Grandpa's shop and it was stored in the barn in the background.


----------



## superdav721

Oh my what a lathe.


----------



## superdav721

A job. NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to see ya Mike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* You've inspired me to work on my workbench today. I'm even shooting some wood porn of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The air conditioned WoodShack is allowing me to get things done this weekend that I wouldn't have been able to do otherwise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I better be careful. That's 2 post in a row that is on topic. I might get written up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I see an "Old Iron" rehab in your future!!!

Still haven't seen pictures of YOUR shop!!!

Bags,
Just give Super a phone call. He will read all 3600 posts to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I bet you found your A/C'd shop much more condusive to napping!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I've been so busy out there that I didn't realize it was getting dark outside…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was right. Darkness is what you see when your eyes close when napping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I have no windows in the WoodShack. It drives my neighbor nuts. He can't see what 'm doing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Considering you & Olga, that may be a good thing for your neighbor!


----------



## boxcarmarty

As long as we're on the same page Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What were you so busy with, your workbench???


----------



## patron

on the same page

how big is the manual
that came with her


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening Patron,
How's it going with the sleeping pattern change?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm building the framework for the workbench…..

Good evening David…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

On the same page? nah, he's not even in the same bloody library.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whatz e liberarie?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad to have Bags back.
Where's Eddie?, Last I heard from him, he was going on a date with a cousin called Lucy Lastic.
Oh, felicitations Randy, tell me, as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?
Marty, I'm pleased that we are both on the same project, bet you get yours finished way before mine.


----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come for me to recharge my batteries. My eyes are refusing to focus & just want to close.

Good night Rex.
Nighty, night Marty.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Rex the saw is looking nice.
Marty you are enjoying the cool shop a little to much.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks SD, I'll take pics of the other things I was given and post them. I'll likely not touch them for a while, this bench is my top priority as it will greatly enhance my ability to make things. I'll start using it before I put on all the bells and whistles, it will be a work in progress for a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think you're right Dave. I just came back in from out there. It's after midnight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex,* How tall are you making your bench???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going with 28" on mine. That way if I have a cabinet or anything of size up there, I'm still working at a comfortable level. The shorter bench would also give better stability for the heavy top…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better turn it in. Tomorrow is another day…..

Night All…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, 32".


----------



## HamS

DIY, you must be in collution with Miss J to make me clean up the shop so I can take pictures.

Morning guys.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham, et all

Looks like the big storms past here last night. We had hail the size of ice cubes.
I think me and the wife and dog are headed for the beach today.
I'll ignore that mess of a shop one more day.

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

No need for an APB. I've just been in the middle of a big project (a stairway) and it's freaking hot here. I'll be back to filming soon, and commenting sooner!

Thanks for keeping up the comments!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Stumpy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, There'll be no time for the beech. We're gonna have to take a look at that shop…..


----------



## Bagtown

Sorry Marty, but I know that guy don't work on Sundaze.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's good, Then I won't have to worry about him showing up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, This is what my bench frame will look like…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all misfits.
Marty, that looks pretty traditional, should work well for you. What size is the bench top?
Glad to have you back Bags, you have been missed.
Stumpy lives !
Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, The top is 64×36, 2 1/2 inches thick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The framework is 2 1/2×3 1/2 stock…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Who was that bow-tied man?


----------



## DamnYankee

Good of Stumpy to make a cameo appearance


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty,
My top is 8' x 4', 2" thick with 9 cross braces. The additional service tops for configuration changes will be 1-1/2" thick. 6 wheels, four brake/level adjuster pads and one full size shelf underneath for storing additional tops and jigs. The base top will have holes for dawgs plus 3 miter channels, as well as "drop in" mating anchors for configuration changes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Termites,
A fine day is in order. Coffee is being consumed.
I've been serching high & low and still can't find it…..
Motivation that is. I used to have it, but recently, have not been able to find any. If I wait long enough, it may just show up on it's own…....

Marty,
You may want to do TWO of those leg assemblies. I don't think your bench wood be very stable with only one!

Rex,
Looking forward to seeeing your "assembly table", I know it'll be a beauty!

Stumpy,
We almost had DY send out a search party. Now we can just have a party!

Bags,
Maybe you can find some drift wood, while you're at the beach!

Ham,
No complicity here, I'm just looking for cheap accomidations on my virtual USA tour!

Be good, be safe, stay cool & remember to hydrate. Most importantly, have fun!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, The kicker is, it won't be fully finished for a while, but the "basic" bench will be, then it becomes a work in progress.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, thank you for gracing our little hideout.
You can use virtual money on your trips. Don't forget when you head south in the summer you'll need some virtual sun blocker, a virtual Stars and Bars and some virtual BS repellent.


----------



## superdav721

Marty that is my favorite joint for a trestle table-bench.
Hello world, vacation ends today. CRAP!
Stumpy good to see you.


----------



## JL7

Mornin all….....the weather has changed here - it's wonderful with sunny skies and 70's…...so the question today is benches or beaches??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been editing some video clips from yesterday. With a little luck and a few phone calls to Dave, I should be able to show you what I'm doing when it's done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I don't have a beach here unless I throw a little water on my newly acquired desert sand that I call a yard…..


----------



## JL7

Some friends and I took a road trip yesterday afternoon and ended up hanging out "down by the river" the Mississippi that is…....couldn't ask for a better day…...really….

Marty - looking forward to some video…...do you talk?

Dave - last day of vacation here as well….I feel your pain!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes *Jeff*, I do talk. Maybe I can give Dave a few pointers…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - curious what you going to do with all this virtual info you got….?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
In my truest style….*"Virtually Nothing"!!!*


----------



## JL7

Randy - VERY funny - maybe you could have Ted build you a website….."Virtually Nothing.com". There is actually two jokes in there just for the record.


----------



## DIYaholic

Joke #1: Ted builds a website!

Joke #2: Randy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

afternoon misfits, social rejects and nubbers,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* good to hear you seeing some shop time and feeling somewhat better ,looking forward to your bench take your time ,my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy * good to hear your wit again you are a joke but a good one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* know you love the AC ,your bench design looks great also look forward to it.and all i thought you do was pittmans and coffins


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Baggs* good to hear from you ,hope you are on the top side of illness and that your feeling has returned


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* those vacations always go by fast ,at least you didnt have to be in the heat and it suppose to cool off a little down here next wek for a bit .you web site look great, maybe you can make a lock and key outa meatel when you get your forgeing stuff together


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i been out off the web for a while a old girl friend came to visit and stay a while it was fun , hadnt had any in a long time so sorry you guys were on the back burner, i was kinda like the guy that was asked if he got any on the side .he said its been so long they must have moved it.but you know its not at the top of my to do list like it was when i was young it was # then . now it in the top 3 food, drink then sex.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* good to hear from ya get the AC.just a step at a time on that stairway


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* im with you on cleaning up my shop to get some pics ,got to do it soon ,went and got some new battries for the camera and as goon as i get thur with this table ill post it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY * are you still on watch, i asked my girl friend if she had a cat woman out fit ,she said you need to get outa that shop more often .told her yea its that dam yankee


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
It's good to see that you have priorities!!!

I too have priorities, it's just that they are ALL wrong!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* you and your brother got some great talent love that truck ho yea and the cart too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me to* Randy* but then at least we have em .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* hers the link to the chairs .chech out the folding picnic on this site you can order the plans but it has free ones on this site too . table lady across form me bought one i was working on ,hadnt seen one like this one ,when you arnt useing the table it is two 4 ft benches

http://www.buildeazy.com/book/stickchair-3.html

heres the table

http://www.buildeazy.com/newplans/foldback_page1_5_06.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* thats a good looking shop, i have a few webs in mine,didnt see the mortis maker ,you must have goten a buyer ,i want to get a web site latter but neet to learn a little more on this puter first


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres the shop sorry for the mess but i did have it in order one time .

the design center, and surfing spot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

AC









the work bench









BS


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Router table and storage spaces and a post from the build

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61881










table saw 









a set of doors i got from a dumpster going out to a back deck


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

keeping them sharp shelf









a lath which dont have a clue how to use picked it up at a auction a year ago










a flip top cabinet with my sander and planer









some more shelfs and storage









vac sys.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

drill press









just a diffrentangle the shop room is L shaped with a beam ine the middle of the room









some more shelfs and a few hand planes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the rest room and reading room


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

safety dog









and not sure what this is some kind if yoke got at a grarge sall foe a few dollors just sits in the reading room


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Isn't that yoke really just a restraint, to keep the women from leaving???


----------



## JL7

Instead of benches or beaches, I chose bike ride instead…....nice day for a putt…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - good idea on the shop tour - everyone (almost) has the shop photos going now…...pretty cool. See you are useful - A quote from Stuart Smalley (reapeat after me) "I deserve good things. I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am attractive person. I am fun to be with."


----------



## JL7

eddie - thanks for the shop tour - you got a lot of stuff going on there…...I got the L shape shop also - so it's a little hard to photograph so people can "get it".....


----------



## DIYaholic

"Jeff deserves good things. Jeff is entitled to his share of happiness. Jeff refuses to beat me up. Jeff thinks I am attractive. Jeff thinks he is fun to be with."


----------



## superdav721

Eddie has a girlfriend. Eddie has a girlfriend.
Thanks Eddie. Nice shop, house, room with tools, dog ahhhh what ever.
Cool stuff and thanks for the comments.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* she not really a girl friend ,i have asked her to marry me a few time but its alway no, told her its not many that are pretty and smart.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy * you may be on to some thing there. locking them in the closet dont work they all ways get out.


----------



## JL7

That's it Randy! Except the attractive part…..I haven't seen your mug shot…...wait, I could check FBI.gov, you never know…?

eddie - your dog looks alot like Bertha's dog…...you are holding the HPOYD thread hostage??? Where is this closet of yours?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* its right beside the laith in the pic,hes got the same kinda dog ,he sent me to this thread to infiltrate and see why its seems to a collect misfits,after i have been here a while im in a constant state fo confusion why im here


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to go spend what little money I have on food for the week. I will then visit friends to mouch a meal.

TTFN…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i notice sense *Marty* got that AC hes in the shop more, that cold air works ,the company that i worked for gave orientation to people that transfer to the plant in Louisiana from other area of the country . was asked to put a 2 day package to present to them on this area down here ,it helped them get at ease a little to know of this area, once we got 23 from Wisconsin, some of them had never been out of that area . one asked as it was august, how long this heat wave going to last ,tole em it waves thur here every year , all we have here is January and feburary and the rest is just hot and humid,told him to drink pleanty , this heat would kill you as quick as that cold up there . you can dress for it but when it this hot it dont matter if you get naked your still hot ,you cant dress for the heat just learn to live in it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* i went yesterday , beans ,rice, tea bags, cheetos and ding dongs im set for the month o yea some ham hocks and taters


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, I had to step out of the WoodShack for a minute when I heard thunder. It seems to be raining outside…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie is:

A. In denial

B. Denied

C. Confused

*D. All of the Above*


----------



## superdav721

Its raining. WOoo WOOOOOooooo…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I went today. Lemonade, peanut butter, pudding, bread, milk. I'm good for the next couple of weeks…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* pretty much all of the above and fgh too 
dang forgot the peanut butter


----------



## boxcarmarty

The rain quit. I think it was just teasing me. Better get back to my table legs…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Does Olga get jealous when you play with anything other than her legs?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, congratulations on the lay. Glad you got with someone during Independence Day - now that doesn't sound right? Oh well it did not take you too long to recover and get your sausage off the stick.
Back to the shop to do a little more.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a little rain here mostly thunder and lighting


----------



## HamS

The Router Bench


----------



## HamS

Randy, So you recognize me.


----------



## HamS

In case you come visit in the winter time it looks like this:


----------



## HamS

This is the shop before it was finished.


----------



## superdav721

Dave's best photo


----------



## HamS

This is the shop in the garage before the floor in the barn was installed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* love that router table ,shop , and a nice home too, what kind of trees is that still green in the snow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* left the lid off the glue ,kinda looks like sponge head bob. lol


----------



## HamS

That same corner now










The other corner


----------



## HamS

The tree is a blue spruce. Actually both of them are blue spruce. The one at the corner of the house was blown over in a thunder storm.


----------



## HamS




----------



## HamS

The opposite corner. There is a window for that opening that has not been installed yet.


----------



## superdav721

Ham what a shop. I wished I had the room you have.


----------



## JL7

Nice shop Ham….lot's going on there….you must have a pole barn behind the house?

Dave - looks like you got the blockhead app for the ipad. Nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Although it has taken me about four days, I finally finished my little one day project today.
I'd been wanting to play around with a few more of my mail box ideas.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Williams* thats too cool,like the head lights and bumper make the latch look like the radiator cap


----------



## boxcarmarty

*I love it William…..*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That was the idea eddie.

I made some of the bench picnic tables you mentioned once. It fit together as a regular looking picnic table, or it seperated and became two seperate benches. I wound up selling them for the price of materials. People around here just don't seem to want to pay for anything anymore. Picnic tables are especially hard to sell. Most around here would rather go down to Home Depot and pay less for a picnic table that is junk than what I could buy materials to build a quality one for. 
The wishing well planters are a good example. The price I have on them, if I sold them, I'd make less than fifty dollars a day after paying for material. Yet, when I tell the people the price, they look at me like I've lost my rabid ass mind.

On the stick chairs, where are you getting the right size wire for them? Give me an idea where and what to look for. I'm trying to get up a cost for materials. I'm thinking about making one or two of them.


----------



## superdav721

Marty your a model T


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Marty.
I'm thining about making another one for sale as a train.


----------



## superdav721

I thought it was a kids riding toy till a scrolled down. Great job William!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Have you ever sat on a mailbox???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had another great idea.
Howabout a mailbox that has a sign on the side that says, "regular mail"/
Then….................
A pole that goe about fifty feet in the air with another mailbox on top of that with a sign that says, *BILLS*.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill must be a really tall person???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes Marty, I have sat on a mailbox.
I woke up on there.
Just can't remember how I got there or how much I had to drink the night before.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to retire…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Nope not me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Time to retire for the night already?
I wish I could. 
I gotta wait till these youngin's bed time though.
If only they would decide to pass out early.
HEYYYYYYY!!!!!!
I have hammers.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well home for a week with the family. Might….I say again….might get some shop time. Oh, I know I will be in and out of the shop with honey-dos, but I don't consider that "true" shop time.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Randy* You can spend the whole summer in my shop, no one is likely to disturb you.


----------



## superdav721

William and DY thats sum funny stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Thanks for confirming that you actually DO have a shop! The pics are great. Sorry about losing the spruce.

Super,
You have moved up to #10 on the "Bill-BOARD" charts!!!

William,
Love the (mail)box truck!!!
Here's an idea for a mail box, a "SnailMail" box.

DY,
I'll look after your shop while you're gone. I just need you to pay airfare!!! Can you appropriate a seat on a military aircraft for me???


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Love the new look. Are you going to put that photo on your driver's license?


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
That photo would surely confuse the police (should you ever get pulled over)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* i had some wire that i was using .not sure where it came from picked it up some where . but have been changing over to threaded rod and lock nut i get off ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260969597282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
and the rods i have seen them cheaper .on line 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221057575898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

its about 10 1/2'' rod for the top and the same for the bottom,and two 22 1/2 ones for the middle two . but look around on the net these rods may be cheaper . and some 1/4 '' washers

a little hard to line up but looks better than the staples
also seen one posted where a small cable was used with clamps.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
You're up to #7….......


----------



## superdav721

I have no idea why. Just shelves.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who knows why Super.
I've had many things go to the number one spot that dumbfounded me as to why anyone would even care to look at. 
Those are some nice shelves though. The nails really set it off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
You are super & inquiring minds want to know what you have been up to!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Eddie. I will look around the hardware store tomorrow and see what I can see.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* some where along the way we will get together and put these things at bonnie and clydes , my friend say the heat keep folks away but when it cools a bit he said its a lot more folks out .i thought i would get one for ( abooth ) July but may not make it if not ill shoot for the next one .


----------



## TedW

134 posts since I been here last, and I read every one of them. Now I forgot what they all said.

Ham, nice shop you got there. I was feeling pretty confident about my messy shop, seeing how Eddie's and Rex's shops are just as messy. But now I've seen your's and I'm back to feeling self conscious again. You need to pile more useless junk on top of your table saw, and that nice router table too. Anyway, nice shop.

Randy, Marty, et al (that's french! , I will unveil the website tomorrow night and I will need some live people to test it out. Marty, you can bring Olga but I can't promise she'll be safe from the other guys, or me. I been staring at this computer for a couple of weeks straight and as for the others here, well… you've seen their posts.

Eddie, I wan't my living room to look like yours. Well actually, it already does… but mine is cluttered with clothes, books and stuff I keep meaning to fix. You're is cluttered with cool tools!

I went grocery shopping too. I got raisinettes (spelling?) bratwurst, and stuff to make my famous (to me) chicken veggie soup. I'm set for about a week. All I need now is a mobile device thingy but that's another story.

William, if you wear that respirator to the hardware store you might get the threaded rod for free. Just a thought.

Rex, eddies table legs might look nicer, but yours look like an elephant could dance on the table whence it's done. That is, assuming the elephant can dance. I believe the pink ones can.

Good Night Everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Ted & et al (that's copying),

Time to rest the mind & body for another workweek.

NYTOL.
ZZzzZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzzzz~~~~ZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, it's late and I have been fixing computer problems for a while.
Got a little time in at the shop and made progress on the bench leg assemblies including staining.
Can't stay up much longer so I bid you all goodnight, and pleasant dreams - not that kind Eddie.
See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

*Ted,*

Those Pics were taken right after I had rearranged everything to make it look clean. Miss J found it hilarious that anyone was using me as an example of keeping a clean shop. I haven't taken any pictures recently, but everytime I need to use the table saw I have to find a place for all the crap that has managed to make its way onto the saw. I seem to have an immutable law of physics around this place that "No horizontal surface will stay uncluttered for more than ten minutes."

Yes shop occupies half of the pole barn. The other half is taken up by garden machine stoarage and lumber storage as well as some other stuff.

Good morning gentlemen, Coffee is on the morning has dawned and it is a wonderful day!


----------



## superdav721

Morning ham
Anybody want a Chinese chess piece?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, SD and other assorted misfits.
Going to the shop this morning, rain if forecast, but that doesn't mean a thing.
Coffee is great, the birds are singing and the worms are hiding.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We've gotten rain everyday for three days now in Vicksburg. We needed it, but now I need it to go away. We're keeping just enough high and low pressure systems moving the rain through quickly every day to keep me in excruciating pain.

lisawin?
I thought a spammer by the same damn name selling the same damn stuff was booted off for the same damned crap a while back?

Ham, I have to note from time to time that I enjoy your morning posts every day remendously. I don't always comment on them since I seldom have anything to say about them, but I do enjoy reading them.

Rex, the coffee is great. You remember me complaining about the high price of those K-cup things my wife was buying me a while back that I liked so much? Well a local store started selling them exact same coffee grind (real fine, extra strong) I was told in a 27oz bag. So my wife went and grabbed one up for around ten bucks. The label and name was different, but I decided to try it. It is labeled as Starbucks Extra Dark French Roast. It is terrific. I still can't afford to drink this all day every day, but I keep it around now.
I never can keep those damn bags sealed good. Instead, I took an old tight sealing Folgers can, labeled it as such with a marker, and keep my new favorite french roast in my room on top of the gun cabinet. Each morning I make a pot. I only share it with good friends. I made a pot for example for SuperD's recent visit. My kids for example though, know never to touch my french roast. They don't care for coffee anyway. They only drink it once in a while (the older ones) just to have a cup with old dad. They like humoring the old man sometimes. They act lately like I'm two day older than dirt for some reason. 
Anyway, Rex, I finally got a coffee that's reasonable enough I can keep it around and have at least one pot of the good stuff each day. I'm thoroughly enjoying it and think of you often when I drink it. You were the wise fellow that chided me into "enjoying the finer things".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I am so pleased that you have found a quality coffee to make your day special.
I have some instant coffee for when i don't want to use my "really good " stuff, but even this is pretty good too and is cheaper and better than the Taster's Choice we used to get. This instant coffee is German, Jacob's Kronung, and I get 2 7.05oz jars a month from Amazon for around 17 bucks.
http://www.amazon.com/Jacobs-Coffee-Kronung-Instant-7-05-Ounce/dp/B00469SF62/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1341847804&sr=1-1&keywords=Jacob%27s

Always when things get tight, make sure you ease the pain by occasionally including the "better things in life" and you will find out that doing this every once in a while will take the edge off the financial concern, and better still, the treat feels better than it when common place, something to look forward to, and is easily worked into the budget. In a word - "Live a Little", but only a little.

Shop time….....I'm off. Have a great day.


----------



## DS

Marty, post #14691-you copied all that from the Phoenix Chamber of Commerce brochure…

Funny thing about the hot water tap-At my parent's house, in the summer, the hot and cold water would automatically switch sides on the tap.

The cold water supply line had to cross about 300' in a shallow trench that would heat up and come out the tap hot. The hot water came from the water heater, which we turned off in the summer, and the tank would cool off the water as it was stored inside the house.


----------



## DamnYankee

Greetings Nubbers
so far I've been in the shop twice. Once for a large trash bag and once to get my driver a d some screws to fix part of my fence. woooohhhoooo


----------



## DamnYankee

At some point I need to rerun the dryer vent hose under the house. Not looking forward to this. We have a crawl space u der the house and the end near the laundry room is definately low crawl and rather tight. My wifefou rout the hose was broken when the exterminator did our annual inspection. Apparently I need to do a little mold removal as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS*, It was emailed to me. It was already changed to Indiana when I received it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, William,* I got plenty here if you need any…..


----------



## superdav721

Nice nails Marty.
I never thought I would have said that to a guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you going to "paint" your nails???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty.
Did you happen to come steal those from my shop though?
That looks just like the bin I have hidden from myself and I have about that many as well.
I swear something fishy is going on here.

A couple of years ago I needed some cut nails for a furniture refurb project that I wanted to keep as original as possible. At the time, there was a local blacksmith who made me some. I only needed three or four at the time. He gave them to me with the understanding I tell others where I got them and return for any smithing I needed myself. That was not a problem since I knew of no other local smithy.
Then I came across some antique heart pine that was taken from a house over a hundred years ago. When I got it home, I immediately ripped two of the board apart. They split like an axe through a watermelon. Upon closer insepection, it was all nailed together with cut nails. So I painstakingly removed all of them and saved all but the worst of the worst of them.

By the way, I didn't even use most of the heart pine. I wound up giving it to a fellow woodworker who wanted it. I only hauled that batch of wood in order to also get the eighty something year old aromatic cedar that was in the deal. With that cedar I made my daughter a hope chest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I went down to the orange nightmare a while ago this evening. I got the lumber and hardware to make one of those there chairs Eddie has now turned me on to. I couldn't find the type heavy gauge steele rod the plans call for, so I'm going to use the alternate method of all thread and cap nuts as Eddie says he is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, I stumbled across these nails while I was looking for your scotch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get any shop time tonight. Been sitting here doing some more editing on my workbench video. I got 3 1/2 minutes of video so far. Most of the parts are cut. Still need to shoot the assembly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* I'm trying to figure out a wheel lift for this thing so I can roll it around when needed. I have something in mind but I still have to build the hardware…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm catching hell from the dog because I wouldn't let him have any Zatarain's…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I want some Zatarain's…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Yummmmmmmmmmmmy!!!


----------



## superdav721

Dude that is a plate of starch. Yummy starch.


----------



## superdav721

Check this out. Name that tool.




































I have been welding, sawallin and pipe fittin with a bit of brake drummin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A man can never have too much starch…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh part of that is a house jack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The first pic is a bottomless bird bath…..

The second pic is a HD water injected plunger…..

The third pic is a homemade outboard motor…..

And the forth pic is a self serve candy dish for Halloween…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is that your forge?
Have you got the coal yet?
Once you get the coal, how long does it last?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was my next guess…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'm glad I scrolled down and looked before commenting and lookling like a complete dumbass.
The first photo I started to jump in and say you were building a heavy duty bench grinder stand.

I like Marty's guesses better though.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to say FORGE!!!

Do I get a prize???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get yourself a beer Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm beat…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Answer


----------



## DIYaholic

Only one beer!!!!

Nighty, night Marty…......


----------



## superdav721

I stole a futon from a shop. I think the police are after me, so I have beenlying low.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is another day. I will see yo all then…...............

Nytol,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Dave, can you really get a good welding heat in a forge in an iron conainer? I would think you need some refractorys or the brake drum would melt when you get the fire good and hot.

I have been working too much, my body is trying to tell me that I am not 25 anymore. I think I know that.

We got the drywall all hung on the kitchen north wall and are now on the eternal mudding and sanding stage of that project.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I have been told to get a brake drum. We are going to give her a try. Brake drum forges are all over the internet as well. They are bowl shaped, pre drilled and have a large hole. 
All I need now is some coal. Or Williams coffee grounds.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, and any other misfits who are awake.
When do you think you will be finished with the project Ham?
Going for some shop time this morning before it gets hot. Making headway, albeit slow, on the layout bench. I will likely have the base assembly done today, then I start on the top, that's when the real fun begins. I wanted to T&G and glue the boards, but being as they are heavy, I can't manage to route the T&G unless I have someone to help me. The alternative is to use 3/4 dia dowels spaced pretty close and a glue up. Afterwards I have the nice task of sanding the surface down to where it is a completely flat area. As soon as I have done that I will seal the top, then I will be able to start using it and do the finishing additions as a WIP.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Sweet forge. What are you going to use for the blower?


----------



## StumpyNubs

How about our current stats? We must be getting close to HPOYD!


----------



## DS

I found Carl… He was protesting with PETA against the excessive use of leather at a biker rally.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy i think a bathroom fan.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after noon nubers .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Re*x wish i was closer i would come and help ya , a table is a great help in working , you going to put that vise on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *, that forge build is interresting , would be very usefully to know that trade


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

trying to get the 15000, mark first time both threads have been that close


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hows *David* , hes been quite here lately,hope all is well


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* thats was a meal there ,went out and ate some after seeing it , they have a mix here called* bayou majic * its a mix for gumbo, and different dishes next time you get groces see if they have it its prety good and has all the right seasons in it ,it not let me know ill send you some to try .

http://www.bayoulandexpress.com/

its good stuff ,really like the dirty rice too


----------



## DS

Dave, my grandfather used to make his own horse trailers from scratch and had a forge and bellows. It was pretty cool.

His bellows looked like an antique squirrel cage with a hand crank type gizmo on a pedistal stand. The crank was geared up so you could really get it going fast if you needed.

I think my dad has his anvil, and bellows stored somewhere.

Those old trades seem to be lost nowadays.


----------



## DS

BTW, while you guys on the East Coast have been setting record high temps, here in Phoenix, we're setting record low temps.

94 degrees is a record for the highest low yesterday.

We expect 114 for a high today. The record is 115.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, perhaps I could find you a date in my area so that you can come by and give me a hand?
Yes, I am considering putting that vice I was given on the layout bench and that will be in the WIP. The bench is going to be a great help for me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys. Been busy with memorial service and such. I will try and post stats later.

Eddie - everyday we've been closer than before, we have gained on HP ever since I started with the stats.


----------



## DS




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny *DS* lol


----------



## Bagtown

Awfully quiet in here this evening.
I assume you're all hard at it in your shops.
I spent part of this afternoon and most of this evening working on a cheap barstool my wife brought home from the cafe. (I spend a lot of time repairing chairs and stools from the cafe) It's one of those made in china out of some kind of dark stained hardish wood. It has kind of an asian look to the style. My wife couldn't figure out why it fell apart so quick. I had a look at it, it's rectangular in shape with 4 stretchers connecting the 4 legs together. The stretchers are cut to length between the legs with no mortise and tenon joint at all. All there is on each end of each stretcher is a 1/4" dowel and a drywall screw. Quality stuff. So I decided to try to salvage it, and it seemed like a good project to try out hand cutting the mortise and tenons a'la Paul Sellers. Well they aren't perfect but I got them cut and dry fitted tonight. I might draw bore the joints tomorrow as any chair that goes to the cafe takes a really bad beating.

Have a good evening,
Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

As promised…

HP = 15478 posts, averaging 33.5 posts per day
SN = 14909 posts, averaging 62.9 posts per day
Intercept = 569 posts, about 19 days, or about 29 Jul


----------



## superdav721

DS there are still a few out there. We need to keep the knowledge going.
Mike I hate repairing something that is poor quality to start with.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

We just past 70,000 views.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you got me thinking about one of those little welders….sure would be handy - then they sent an email today promoting the wire flux welder - coupon here for $99.00.

Wire flux or arc? What do you think?


----------



## JL7

I mean flux wire, I guess….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Honey, I'm home…..


----------



## JL7

Did you remember the dry cleaning?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have heard the hose that feeds the wire won't hold up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did you remember the Alamo?


----------



## JL7

Dave - here is the email I got…...................

Welding made easy at Harbor Freight Tools - that was the goal given to the Chicago Electric Welding engineers when they began designing the 90 Amp flux wire welder. This easy-to-use, high quality welder features flux wire (avoiding the requirement of a shielding gas) which helps generate perfect beads and a high Open Circuit Voltage level (31OVC) to ensure clean starts and finishes. Engineered to weld mild, low alloy steel with thicknesses from 18-gauge to 3/16-inch - this home or work-suitable welder will help make a beginner look like a pro.

Chicago Electric Welders at Harbor Freight Tools also deliver quality that matches the quality of the competing brand welders, but at a fraction of the price. How do we know? We put them through punishing side by side tests in our own state-of-the-art test lab - just like those operated by leading consumer magazines. Most importantly, when it comes to quality, we walk the walk - with a 100% satisfaction return policy. Best of all, Chicago Electric Welder's 90 Amp flux wire welder can be purchased at Harbor Freight Tools for the ridiculously low price of $99.99 with coupon. Comparable welders sold by competitors can sell for over $300!

Key features and benefits:

No gas or regulators required - completely self-contained
Excellent for windy conditions since a shielding gas is not required
Runs on standard 120 volt, 20 amp household, single phase power outlet
Uses readily available 0.030 to 0.035-inch flux wire
Excellent for low and mild alloy steel, stainless steel and nickel alloys
Thermal overload protection system includes high intensity warning light
Total control of wire feed speeds ensures full weld penetration
Rated Duty Cycle - 20 percent @ 90 AC amps
Sturdy 6-foot welding cables for welding gun and grounding clamp
Everything you need to weld is in the box


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I have that welder. My Dad has the bigger 220 welder. We have had them for a couple of years now without any problems…..


----------



## JL7

I wouldn't use it a ton - so thought maybe it would work for $100….

The question is - can you make Pittman arms with it - or as Randy, would say….armpits?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 110 is fine for lightweight stuff. If you can swing the extra cash, go for the 220…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is a good welder for a $100 110 outfit…..


----------



## JL7

Here is the overview page........ which one is which?


----------



## boxcarmarty

#2 and 4


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got farmer Dave's parts done tonight and delivered. That catches me up on all of the outside work for now. Spent the rest of the evening working on the workbench…..

Dave, I'll have to catch the vid in the morning…..

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Marty and Dave for the welder advice!


----------



## JL7

Marty - looking forward to the bench videos…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the flux is easier. I believe I can get a little bit thicker stuff with the stick welder. I am using 1/8 6013 sticks. I want to try 3/32 6011 and see how it does.


----------



## Bagtown

DY - 29th of July was my pick.
yahoo.
That's my 50th birthday.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

Rex, the project will probably take all summer to complete, but then no project is ever completly finished in any house I live in. It always seems like there is "... just one more thing dear." I have broken this into three phases, I am almost finished with phase I. Phase I is the completion of the north wall and the flooring underneath the cabinets. The lighting is all done and the drywall is on the final couple days of finishing. I hope to be painting walls and ceilings this weekend. I will then build the french cleats and hang the wall cabinets. I am waiting on some color samples for my grout choices to come in the mail before I move the base cabinets and the stove, but that will go pretty fast once it all comes.

Then I have to build a pool table dolly so I can move the pool table to its new abode. That is just an interlude not a real phase. The next phase is to locate and prepare the new l;ocation for the sink. It is effectively right where it is, just rotated 90 degrees. That probably involves quite a bit of demolition of the existing walls and the building of a new stud wall.

More as the project unfolds. Right now I have to go and sand some drywall


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You started welding before I got my helmet on. I'm gonna be blind now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham…..


----------



## superdav721

Sorry


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Ham, Marty, SD et al.
I'm happy to say that I finished the 3rd leg and the base frame of the bench is together and I have the wheels on. This is a big Bench/table. Today is adjustment day, where I tweek the whole bolted assembly for squareness. This has to be done as 2×4's are really bad on deformation which has to be corrected to provide square framework, hopefully I allowed enough tolerances for adjustment to accomplish that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*My take on the $100 welder:* I have it and it's a good welder for a woodworker who will use it for light material. I weld steel contuit and pipe for racks, etc with no problem. It's also good for welding metal bits on jigs and stuff like that. If you want to weld thick plate, it won't get deep enough penetration. Wait for it to go on sale and then get a coupon from one of the woodworking magazines at a book store and you can grab it for like $70 or so.

BTW- Their auto darkening welding helmet is great, as are their leather welding gloves, apron, magnets, clamps, and all the misc welding stuff.


----------



## DS

THOUGHT OF THE DAY:

"If the ladies don't find you handsome, they might as well find you handy." Red Green


----------



## superdav721

I love Red Green. King of duck Tape


----------



## Bagtown

Here's a shaky picture of the dry fit on the stool I was talking about last night.
I kind of like the contrasting woods.









I have yet to drawbore those joints.
We're headed for Fundy National Park tomorrow camping till Monday. I'll get back at the shop then. Unless of course, someone calls with a job between now and then 

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, You've gotten further then I have with mine. I should get some frame time in tonight. Might even start on my top…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it* Mike*, You'll get to the shop someday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As soon as I get done with the workbench, Maybe I'll start on the drill press table. Hmmmm, now where can I get a set of plans…..


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
You need to make sure EDDIE knows about the Handsome/Handy equation. He's looking for a girlfriend!!!


----------



## Bagtown

*Marty*, I keep tryin', but summertime is here. That means camping, BBQ'ing, Mowing the lawn, etc. On a "mowing the lawn" note, I decided to do something a little different this summer. The last couple of years my wife and I were paying a local guy to cut the grass. After the winter and spring I had with some of the drugs and no exercise, I put on a pile of weight, so I bought a reel type mower from Lee Valley. I save money and get a workout. Well, it paid for itself the first 5 weeks I used it, and this time of year, I sweat off some weight. This Lee Valley mower is nothing like the cast iron and hardwood handles I remember. It pushes fairly easily. The only downside is if you don't get to it in a week or less, it takes forever and is a whole lot harder to push.

Well, I'm out to the BBQ.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
Good for you. Save money, save the planet & get exercise!!!

For me, I'll keep using a Hustler 23HP "Zero-Turn" with a 54" deck. I mow between 10-15 lawns a day. With all the weed wacking, I get ALL the exercise i need & way more than I want.

Have fun camping.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from ya *Baggs*, sounds like your on the recovery side ,did all the feeling come back ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Gang,
Well I have managed to get everything square on the base. It took me a while to go and make all the adjustments, the tolerances I made took care of everything, did not have to force anything. The lumber is not the best quality and the base really needs to be stained to make the lumber look better, so I have been looking through my stain and paint shelf to see what I can use, not a lot of options.
I did lay out the top boards on the frame, and my God, I am going to have a fine time getting them "fixed" due to banana edges, some real bad. This bench is huge, but what I need to suit anything I can think of putting on it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* i tried that that DS said, she know im not handsome , but then i didnt say ant thing about being handy ,i did tell her i was good at sex and it was aways fun to me .and the old saying marry a ugly man for a happy life was true . thats when she said i was a idiot women i dont get it ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* great to here your geting some time in the shop ,know you been missing it


----------



## Bagtown

Hey *Eddie*, yes I am on the backside. One side of my face is still a little droopy but hopefully over time it will get back muscle tone. It's time for me to go get a job now.

*Rex*, That's a big bench. wow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It's good to see that you are getting some quality shoptime. It is also good to see that you are building a substantial base for your bench. Whithout a base, it would just be a slab of wood ON the floor!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex just mix all of you stain together an give it a go. 
Eddie keep trying.
Marty whats for dinner?
Bags I love that style of chair.
Randy have they hired you some help yet?


----------



## superdav721

Wood chat tonight in 20 min.
http://uppercutwoodworks.com/woodchat/
http://tweetchat.com/room/woodchat


----------



## superdav721

all you need is 
An internet connection
Free time on Wednesdays at 6pm Pacific, 9pm Eastern
A Twitter account
Optionally, a Google+ account


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, in afraid it's going to be the best of bad choices, but hey, this is a WORK bench/table, not an oils painting.
In fact, criteria for building this bench was to totally use what I had and buy nothing, so I will have some work around here and there. It's going to be outside mostly, so putting some sort of protective finish is not so bad.


----------



## superdav721

Got ya Rex.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, nice website there.
Wish I had a barn or garage I could do some metal work in.
Like to forge some knife blades someday.
There's a guy named Jake Powning about 45 minutes away from here I want to visit someday.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Have at it, experiment & you might find a "new" finish you really like.

Super,
We have a new guy that started last week. He has experience & somewhat of a brain. Actually he ok, as far as cheap labor goes! I think he will work out fine. We are also looking to fill a parttime position for side projects and to fill in as needed. The PT positions are the hardest to fill & keep, as most people want FT employment and end up leaving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I'm serving up breakfast for dinner. Biscuits and gravy with 2 eggs on the side…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm eating a chicken…..
quesadilla, washed down with a well deserved "cold one"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

For dessert….....
What wood you do for a (Mint) Klondike Bar?


----------



## TedW

Arghhhh… 0ver 100 new posts.. I don't have time to read all that.

Ham.. thanks for clearing that up, I feel much better now. I'm gonna go put all the crap back on my table saw where it belongs.

Marty, nice nails.

Dave, nice art work.

Carl, I tried to tell ya but you just wouldn't listen.

All, I'm still working on the website. It wasn't right yet.. Yeah I know.. kind of like me. Sorry but that one was too easy. It's going to be a couple more days till this site is ready, but it's looking pretty awesome. Speaking of which…

Dave, 70,000???? Dayammmm! Way to go!

Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

Then I will have a fine congac & cigar…......
Ok, actually another beer & a smoke!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chocolate pudding, hot toddy, and a cig…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happenin' *Ted*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bed time…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Bags!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's *NYTOL*!!!


----------



## superdav721

The question is Randy is he better than the other two guys.
Ted I was referring to this thread.
Nice dinner Marty.


----------



## TedW

Hi Marty! Still working on that website. You'll see.. it's gonna be a real "nail biter" Haaa haaa haaa…

Well, it was funny before I typed it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,

*YES*, he is better than his predecessors!!! So far.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well I made it through the day (so far), with only 26 minutes to go. I'm going to watch "Leno" with my eyes closed.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

I'm still breathing, believe it or not.


----------



## superdav721

Well what do you know. Lucas is in the house.


----------



## KTMM

For a minute anyway. I've been learning, and burning, and losing my mind in general.

My shop has a neglected smell in it when I went out there last night. First time in two weeks nearly…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Ted,

Nice of you to stop by Lucas…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning ALL.
More time in the shop today before it gets too hot.
Today's task it to find some paint/stain out of my "stash" and get this ugly wood on the bench frame covered. Not something I originally planed to do, but the 2×4's are mixed and have horrible grains and defects.
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## superdav721

On a train from London to Manchester, an American was telling off the Englishman sitting across from him in the compartment.

"You English are too stuffy. You set yourselves apart too much. Look at me… in me, I have Italian blood, French blood, a little Indian blood, and some Swedish blood. What do you say to that?" The Englishman said" Very sporting of your mother."

Morning fellers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice SD, but we English like mongrels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD.
It must be an arduous task for some people here to to track their heritage, their family tree in some cases is a forest.


----------



## superdav721

Amen, I am Irish, French, Cherokee, and a few others. It makes it confusing at mealtime.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We're filming tomorrow!

Here's the new blog...


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy has graced us with his presence.

I'm not worthy,
I'm not worthy,
I'm not worthy,
Oh wait, Yes I am!!! You other misfits, I'm not quite sure about….....


----------



## superdav721

We are worried about McNugget.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much happening in the past 24. Whatcha guys waitin on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the workbench base done. Shot a little more video. Just have to finish the top…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
We've been waiting on you to SHOW some progress!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

One memorial service
One "Dignified Return" (Flight returning deceased to home base)
Two visitations
Two visitations to go
Four funerals to go

Not the best of weeks


----------



## DamnYankee

SD - can you restore this plane


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, DY.


----------



## superdav721

Dy I will put it in his hands.


----------



## DIYaholic

The sun has set on another day. The coffee maker is ready for the morning brew. Time to put the news on and drift into a coma…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

93


----------



## superdav721

94


----------



## superdav721

95


----------



## superdav721

96


----------



## superdav721

97


----------



## superdav721

98


----------



## superdav721

14999


----------



## superdav721

In memory of Dyankee's honored friends. I am sorry DY, I can not mend your plane.
Goodnight


----------



## TedW

Greetings gents (I say with reservation). Just stopping by to say hello and.. well… and nuthin.. Just hello.

HELLO!


----------



## thedude50

this thread is moving so fast it will soon catch up to the hand plane thread and then people will be trying to kill it too


----------



## thedude50

Dave that is a dishonest way to get the 15 thousandth post


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,.

Yesterday I played hookey and went to a seminar on how to amplify live sound. It was a real mix of grungie rockers and church sound guys. Quite informative, but very limited at the top level. Elder son went with me and he enjoyed it a bit.

This weekend the north wall may actually be ready for the upper cabinets to be hung. I am not promising Miss J anything though. I have found it better to surprise her with the task completed than to tell her it will be done and then have something come up that keeps it from happening.

Coffee is fine this morning.


----------



## superdav721

You no its all in fun Dude.
Morning world.


----------



## Alexandre

Holy crap, this forum is At 15006!!!


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

DY - sorry again for your lose.

Dave - there you go counting again….......trouble maker!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and lurking outsiders.
It's Friday the 13th so everyone be careful in the shop today.
No progress on the bench yesterday as Sandra had an emergency which had to be taken care of.
Coffee is great while I get my head together. More to come.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Morning Nubbers just checking in,Im going to put a ceiling in my new bedroom this morning better get up and get at it will be back later


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Late morning to you all.
Sorry I didn't even get to the computer last night.
I was dog tired for some reason.
Started on a new sign.
This one is a funny one I seen on Scrollsaw Workshop. 
I enlarged the pattern though and cut it in the wood with a router.
The paint is drying on it right now. 
It says, POLICE - Don't like cops? Next time you're in trouble call a crackhead.


----------



## TedW

Good mornin' all… I have been up all night working on my website and I got it mostly done, or at least phase 1 of it. I still have about a gazillion settings to configure, but that's just a matter of going through each one and clicking boxes or giving things titles. I'm going to take a nap and then get back at it with a clear head. Well, as clear as my head ever gets.

By the way, is it okay to use Wenge for a cutting board? I know it's got toxins in it, but is it really so much that it would contaminate food? I have a lot of end cuts that I'm wondering what to do with.

And now that I'm back on topic….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey all misfits and nubers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* its ok to use a wedge on your web site long as long as it dont have a virus but dont do any wedges to it it will crash


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William* thats a good one call a crack head lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Russell* you two may way to take it easy in that bed room your tearing it up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *when you get your head together we are all in trouble,yesterday was my birthday 57 thought i would get some but didnt work out i even put sheets on the bed and found out begging dont work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* thanks for the coffee


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff ** marty* counting again lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* sorry that was* Rex*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* sorry that was *DS*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* my bad that was *yank*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* dang went and looked it was the *Dude*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* it could have been Carl,i got to go back and see who counting who ,aint that a song r something


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* may be *David *you know how those mountains effect some


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *sounds more like* Randy* would do that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* no no i think *Lucas*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff* it is* Baggs* thats why hes going on vacation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i dont think its* HamS* he get up way be fore the chickens do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff *dont think its *Stumpy* hes dont count


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff* it dont matter whos counting who , not that big of a deal we,er having fun …...................................................ho yea 15031 post


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you are nuts.


----------



## JL7

OMG - eddies stuck…...like a scratched record…....good one eddie!

Hey Marty - better post that video soon…..we are lacking in the WOOD content…...!

Dave can't help any more - he's into forgery now…..

Ted building websites.

Rex - how about a photo of those legs?

William - maybe a wood carving?


----------



## superdav721

Oh who woke up the funny guy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff.
You asked for it!!!

Rex's ugly legs:


----------



## JL7

Rex - is that nail polish??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont want to see* Rex's* legs ,could cause congress to make another law


----------



## JL7

OK - so this is way off topic:

For you users of old Craftsmen table saws with those scary right handed power switches…..I picked up an $11 paddle switch and mounted it on the safe side…..(for me at least). Of course you have to re-wire everything, because the stock cords don't reach due to the left tilt of the blade…...

That's why I always clips the power cords off the old office equipment at work…...



















Oh…..HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* those legs go all the way up and make a [email protected]# out of there selfs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* thats a lot safer TS, you are a cleaver one,how you got the dust collection set up on it,see a hose going under side


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I too have an old C'man TS with the "right sided" switch. The previous owner moved it to an even more inconvenient (dangerous) location. I need to get a paddle switch & relocate it. Thanks for the reminder.

Eddie,
I hear ya, I didn't want to see Rex' legs either. You can blame JEFF, HE WANTED a picture of Rex' legs (I think he may have a fetish). It is ALL Jeff's fault!!!


----------



## JL7

It's my fault. Randy had NOTHING to do with the Rex leg incident…...


----------



## DS

First, there's that story about the man who was married for 26 years and had 6 kids, only to find out from the doctor that he is actually a SHE. Then, I see a photo of Rex's legs and he's wearing fingernail polish!

Coincidence?

Maybe not. ;-D


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I am very proud of you. You are standing up and taking full responsibility.

Now then, about that fetish….....


----------



## DS

Jeff, it's also too funny that your post about something remotely associated with something about woodworking begins, "OK - so this is way off topic:"


----------



## DIYaholic

It is 90+ degrees & humid here in Vermont. I spent several hours weed wacking. It is time for me to hit the shower!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i put one of those peddle switches on mine to it was at the right place but was just a small button the large paddle is a lot safer . on the vacume i added a bag seem to work good .the saw dust was there before i added the bag just hadnt cleaned it up yet


----------



## JL7

eddie….since you asked….more off topic content:










The dust hose magically drops from the ceiling.










They sell a plastic insert thing for these old saws that you can bolt (duct tape?) under your saw…I built a little WOOD frame to mount it to….










On the back of the saw - cut a few pieces of masonite and buried some magnets in them to stick on the back of the saw…..the catch is - you need to remember to remove them before tilting the blade.










Last thing - a bit of flashing for the front slot with some magnetic tape attached to seal up the front.

Don't want it air tight, but somewhat sealed up…..works pretty good.


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff DS - but you need to add the British accent to the story….

Randy - now really - those legs…..never mind….

eddie - I love how you added the dust collection and left the DUST…..!!


----------



## JL7

Looks like severe storm night here again…...the heat and humidity has returned big time…....big thunder now (not Rex's legs) the real thunder.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Jeff *the magnets are a good idea nice set up too, going to clean that saw dust up one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been rain here for two r three days now temp in the 70 and 80 loveing it while it last


----------



## JL7

Yep eddie - you now have the weather we had a week ago - 70's and 80's…....like a very short lived dream. ENJOY IT!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm installing dust collection on my C'man TS also. Take a look.

The Saw: ($125.00 CL find)









Sealing inside of TS cabinet: (it WON'T be airtight)









DC shroud for bottom of TS: (TS is upside down, for easy access)









I am also installing PALS, HF Link Belt & Machined Pulleys.
Now I just need to order the pulleys & get the motivation to finish the upgrades…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been working on the bench/picnic table got first half done with a drink holder the othe half will be the same as they make in to a table


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* you got it going , they do make a lot of saw dust


----------



## patron

eddie

martin is having another LJ project contest

http://lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/30984

enter your table/benches

looking good


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
DC & ambient air cleaners are a must. I have found that you CAN have ZERO sawdust in a workshop! The only thing you need to do is NOT use any dust making tools & machines!!! So far, it's working for me.


----------



## JL7

First off - Randy - that is the most DEDICATED post you have ever made! Looks good - I never took the time to take it to that level….these old saws will do some good - just gotta spruce 'em up a bit.

eddie - the benches are sweet - like the drink holder - that's essential!

Hey David - bet it's not raining in NM…...good to hear from you!

We just had a horizontal rain event here…....had to run out and clear the $hit out of the gutters so the basement doesn't flood…....


----------



## TedW

What the heck you guys talking about table saws and picnic table benches and dust collectors… like this is some kind of woodworking forum or something.

I'm sneaking away from the website for a little bit.. brain's going number than normal so time to take a break.

Jeff, that storm passed through here a couple of hours ago, gave us a nice downpour of much needed rain. And that reminds me, I gotta water the lawn.

Eddie…






Well, gotta run to the store, need some half n half for my coffee - can't drink it black but gotta drink it or I'm gonna collapse.

Later gaters!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *David* i will do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks *Ted* that is my best song too ,a great band .made many good songs, thats where i got my signature from that song


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the tunes Ted…...


----------



## superdav721

Two weeks!


----------



## JL7

Three weeks! Wait….what are we counting now Dave?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll bite!

Two weeks? till/for???


----------



## TedW

When I got it off youtube I thought it said 1966, but I knew that couldn't be… looked too new. It wasn't till I posted it that I saw 1996. I think they're still playing… and they all still have hair!!


----------



## TedW

2 weeks ago…


----------



## JL7

679!


----------



## DIYaholic

I must RUN to the corner store. I'm OUT OF BEER & low on smokes!!!

BRB….........


----------



## JL7

12 72 59843 2 6


----------



## TedW

I just realized it's Friday 13th. I'm not sure about going to the store now… have to cross 2 streets to get there. And I'm pretty sure I might have to walk under a ladder or something.


----------



## TedW

where'd randy go? he was here just a second ago

15072


----------



## JL7

Freaky rain stuff here…....hail and branches (WOOD) everywhere….


----------



## JL7

Randy would likely brave a Tsunami for more beer…......


----------



## JL7

Come on Dave…...spill it…...


----------



## superdav721

Spill what?


----------



## superdav721

Ted I went to your site and registered. I didn't get an email. I may have type o'ed the email address.
[email protected] my wife was talking about ripping the kitchen apart.
Did I jump the gun?


----------



## JL7

2 weeks?


----------



## JL7

Watch Miss Sarah catch a fish….......FUNNY:


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Spill the beans, NOT the BEER!!! 2 Weeks???

Jeff,
There is no sacrifice tooooo great for BEER!!!

Ted,
IF Friday the 13th is sooo scary, woodn't Thursday the 12th or Saturday the 14th be just as scary????


----------



## superdav721

Two weeks on Martins new contest.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be sidetracked for 30 minutes, Jeopardy is on….....


----------



## JL7

OK Dave - I have to claim Randy's tag line on that one…..but got it now.

Must build some outdoor serving things - right now, a wooden umbrella seems like a winner!


----------



## superdav721

We have had 9 inches of rain in one week.


----------



## patron

over 10 days
i got a sporadic 
total of 400 gal
of water in my tank
had 1,200

felling somewhat better

this is my 50 gutter
6" pvc pipes 1/4 ripped
it goes 3" over the roof
and downspouts to the tank


----------



## JL7

Rain…..

I've got a really cool neighbor - he's from Ukraine and survived the Russian occupation back in WWII. He lost his sense of smell due to the chemical stuff they were doing back then. He's Wally.

Just got back from cutting up a big a$$ branch from Wally's yard.

Dave - that's a ton of rain. A couple of weeks ago in Duluth, north of me, they got 10 inches in one night. It's still a mess. We are really messing with this planet…..and she's trying to tell us…..


----------



## JL7

David - love the home brewed water collection - that is VERY cool!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Is this your neighbor's place???


----------



## JL7

That's it Randy - but nicer legs.

Wally will be pi$$ed cause I cut up the mega branch. He hates help…..I do it anyways….


----------



## patron

thanks jeff

those store bought gutters are worthless
in the winter the snow slides right over them
and can rip them right off

these work great
and catch all the snow
and holds it till it melts


----------



## superdav721

I went and checked the rain gauge again, today we got 4 1/4 inches. Add that to it.


----------



## JL7

David - our focus at work right now is water…........and here in America, most us of us take it for granted. You happen to be in a place where you can't…......looks like aluminum flashing over PVC?


----------



## JL7

Are you building an ark Dave…..? That's a lot of rain. Don't forget safety cat….....


----------



## patron

i tried pvc shower pan liner (bitchathane) 
first to bond the 20' sections blahh
then tin caulked and screwed

the butt tight sections
expand/contract up to 3/8" 
with heat /cold

i wound up putting dams in all the ends
so they don't leak
they are level with the roof and facia
they have down spouts every 10'
that connects to a tilted pipe
that goes to the tank


----------



## JL7

David - I'm not smart enough to follow all of that - but I do get that you put a LOT of engineering into it and I say again - very cool - you are tapping into nature's abundance…...


----------



## DamnYankee

Unfortunately I amunanle to compete in Martin's contest.

But ….. I did get some really cool news at one of the visitations this week. A former boss of mine (now retired) has "loads of wood stacked and dried" and I can have my pick anytime.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Not if I get there first.


----------



## JL7

Here's one for you southern rockers.

Warren Haynes is sometimes referred to to as the hardest working man in rock-n-roll….....Gov't Mule.


----------



## superdav721

There won't be any yard mowing this weekend.


----------



## JL7

Dave - maybe you can plant rice?


----------



## JL7

Nobodies paying attention, but I'm gaining posts on David…..Patron turned 10,000 the same day I turned 1000. Slowly but surely…....sometime in 2090 look out David….then it will be:


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you say (type) something???


----------



## JL7

No…...why you ask??


----------



## superdav721

Jeff are we reliving the 80's?


----------



## patron

just did a new blog

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/30987

take your time jeff
we got the rest of our lives


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Dave - technically that's 2001…....you don't really want me to relive the 80's here (ozzy) do you?


----------



## DIYaholic

I remember most of the '80s!!!


----------



## superdav721

Tales of mystery and Imagination Alan Parsons Project
Alan Parsons produced dark Side of the Moon


----------



## JL7

Dave - ouch…...

Randy - don't believe you…...sorry.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I dont.


----------



## JL7

I don't either…..

Good pick Dave…...like it.


----------



## superdav721

I found the whole album I am now busy for the next 45 minutes.


----------



## JL7

speaking of "parsons" here is Keith Richards doing a Gram Parsons tune…...


----------



## JL7

eddies lurking….....


----------



## superdav721

WOW! I have heard it all now. A brit doing country and western.


----------



## JL7

Right - that's both kinds of music…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lurking around


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* that was a great blog thanks


----------



## JL7

nothing happin' here eddie…..sorry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that video was good and i think shes read *stumpys* blog ,i notice she had to smell of her arm pit to get started* *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave *that song was good and have heard it many times but a long time ago but this was the first time i heard it not high and it is still a great song


----------



## JL7

Now for the 80's…..sorry in advance….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What don't you believe? That I remember some of the '80s or…what was I thinking????


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe, that I'll have another BEER!!!


----------



## patron

hold that thought randy

soon we will be 80
and still wondering


----------



## JL7

"what was I thinking"......that one


----------



## JL7

Right David….not to far from now…..


----------



## JL7

Now Randy - I took the whole "Rex Legs" thing in stride - now you are getting uptight about the 80"s?? What UP?


----------



## DIYaholic

I used to worry about getting old, ya know Alzheimer's and everything. Then I realized that if I get Alzheimer's, I won't know!!!


----------



## JL7

Bingo!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't get my "panties in a bunch" over trivial things….... as I go commando!!!


----------



## patron

rex'a legs
randy's panties

i think i'll go cut some *wood*

by the way eddie

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !*


----------



## JL7

Is it eddies's *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* ! ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Patron,
I hope you are not using a euphemism & are actually cutting lumber!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks it was yesterday ,1955 that was a good year


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Is your B-day today (7-13) or tomorrow? Either way I hope you enjoy(ed) it!!!


----------



## JL7

HAPPY BIRTHDAY eddie…you old fart….


----------



## JL7

OK Randy…...I"m done…....I'm


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
For someone that is "Speechless", she sure used a lot of words to say it!!!


----------



## superdav721

Happy B-day Eddie.


----------



## JL7

Agreed….I am speechless, still here…but I am leaving soon…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a day, not a great day, not a bad day, just A day.

It's been fun, till next time….......

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Well, I went and opened my big mouth on the featured projects page. When will I ever learn people don't like unsolicited criticism no mater how constructive it's meant to be… probably never.

Randy, anybody who remembers the 80's wasn't really there. Or was that the 60's?

Dave, Oops… I forgot to disable registration . But it's okay, I'm ready to open the site now, for testing and hopefully get some help with a lot of decisions, like what categories for various things. In your email address you spelled your name dav. I'll fix it and see if I can resend the email.

Anybody else, the site is open for testing, suggestions, constructive criticism… I expect to make a LOT of changes over the next few weeks, based on member feedback and my rather limited web abilities. If you'd like to partake, the site is WoodMutts.com.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## TedW

Dave, I can't resend the email so I just activated your account. You should be able to login now.


----------



## JL7

So we conclude the night with Ozzy…..arguably some early Black Sabbath Ozzy…..sleep good:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall


----------



## JL7

You're welcome eddie…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now Put Up or Shut Up


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Ted
Rex holy cow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was forced to read volumes of posts about my legs, so here you go. I'm a really cool dude ( or was), yes the tee shirt has the 69 on it … if that still means anything? I'll take some pics of the bench legs tomorrow and post them.
Had a very perplexing day. Those 2×10's are useless and I'm trying to find enough 2×6's to do the job. The time I spent on the 2×10's was a long time - wasted. Tomorrow I am going to put on the under shelf beams.
I have also sorted out the power outlets and the air outlet, and I have been working on a design to incorporate a tool shelf. I have also spent a lot of time searching around for bit and pieces I can use, like I said, I don't intend to purchase anything for this bench, it uses what I have got.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Happy birthday Eddie, sonny, what did you get for your birthday?


----------



## patron

2:04 am
coffee

ah that's better
now to wait for sleep again

saturday
everyone is passed out

me and the dog
floor dog that is

hi david
goodmorning


----------



## patron

rex 
i did the 2×10 top thing once too
twisted
lifted one corner off the floor
worthless

got any ply

or maybe some solid core doors
(or even hollow with a thin ply over)
from the rehab place

you can always change it later


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex, those legs are almost as nice as mine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, If you cut a dado in the ends of your benchtop, then install a piece of angle iron and screw it on. It may help to keep it from twisting


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning ALL.
Marty, thanks for the idea, but I don't have any angle iron and I have ditched the 2×10's as there is far too much distortion in them. I have found some 2×6's, which when cleaned up will be better, but I may have to break my rules and purchase another one because I don't have enough.
I guess you have had the same situation David, I believe I have only 1 good one out of 7 seven.


----------



## superdav721

Hey you guys go give Teds site a look. 
http://woodmutts.com/


----------



## patron

looks like you and me dave

i couldn't find a hydrant to use there
(everything was in latin)
so i came back here

sounds like a long thin bench for now rex
5 1/2" x 8'
(till you get some more)


----------



## DamnYankee

Headed back south in a few hours. I will check when I get settled in. Gotta get back on midnight shift schedule. It's always harder switching to midnights than from midnights.

Looks like we've made some progress toward catching HPOYD. Don't know what will happen when we do. Will I need to maintain stats to make sure we stay ahead? Or will it be a one time achievement?


----------



## patron

perhaps we should 
take a moment of silence then

then we can really let the dogs loose


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the mention, *Dave*. I admit it still has a long way to go. This forum is way better, much simpler and easier to use. And overall, the site is just way too complicated. I still have a lot of nicks and dings to sand out, but it will improve over time.

My internet doesn't feel like playing nice.. keeps disconnecting every few minutes, so I guess it's time to do some shop cleaning and clear my head a little.

*David*, thanks for stopping by. Sorry there aren't any hydrants there.. woodmutts use trees


----------



## patron

well when in the city …......

i use cedar trees myself
probably why they smell so good


----------



## TedW

Or at least why they grow so tall, with all that watering and fertilizing.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## TedW

I'm guessing either it's art or it has to do with the pole clamp.

I made a smaller version of something similar to that when I was a kid, with my erector set. I didn't know about pole clamps back there. Mine was supposed to be an end table.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice welding work SuperD.
Got coal?


----------



## patron

i'm guessing for the forge

or a camp stool
for the picnic contest
with a place for beer
an ashtray
and a urinal


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron*, If you use the ashtray/urinal at the same time, You'll put out your cigarette…..


----------



## patron

that could be marty

but anything is better
than those porta-potties


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinking it's one of those cooking stations, that customers sit & dine at in asian restaurants. Hibachi!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I played with wood today (mind outta the gutter)! I had to replace a wooden screen door for my friends. The replacement door was 2" too wide & the joints were lose. I reglued the joints with TBIII (waterproof) & clamped. I then created sawdust by taking 1" off each side, remortised for the hinghes & drilled holes for the doorknob. They now have a screen door that is not being held together with bondo!!!

Does it constitute "shoptime" if you are not IN your shop????


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, your toilet needs a seat. Otherwise it's nice!

*Yanks*- As the official thread statistition, it's up to you to decide if you want to keep going after we overtake HPOYD.

*Randy*- I hate those kind of resteraunts. I don't like sitting with people I don't know, eating food I don't recognize, and paying a bill I can't afford. That said, I would love to see the concept introduced at McDonalds.

*Do you think in China they all eat at "American resteraunts" where everybody sits infront of televisions and eats deep fried food covered in cheese?*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron*, Just make sure you don't sit on it while your cigarette is in there…..

Whatever it takes *Randy*.....

Good evening *Stump*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, How's those drill press table plans coming???


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys its just a metal table to take heat of the forge and something I can weld on.
No coal yet. I will be getting some after the first of the month.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hoping to mount the top on my new workbench tomorrow. Other than some minor details, I'll be ready to start another project. Need to get as much done for myself as I can while I haven't got any commissioned work going…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just placed the order for Machined Pulleys for my C'man TS, from In-Line Industries (I have the HF Link Belt already). I can hardly wait….....I'll be waiting by my mailbox if you're looking for me…....


----------



## superdav721

Nice Randy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry guys, no pictures yet.
Had a problem today.
I was just taking some spring washers out of a plastic bin when I came over dizzy. The next thing I know is waking up on the floor. I don't know how long I was out and I don't remember anything after just feeling dizzy. I must have hit my head, knees and ankle on the way down so I might have added to it by knocking myself out. Got a big bump on my head, swollen knee and ankle which are painful, but I am not allowed to take any for of painkillers because of the chemo.
I am OK but will have to rest up some. When it happened, I called Sandra on my cel, which landed several feet away, and asked he to come and help me get up. Somehow I wish I had not done that because all I'm getting now is getting negative words about me going to the shop on my own. 
I'll be back.


----------



## patron

marty
*
Hoping to mount the top on my new workbench tomorrow.*
will this be a test run 
or the real thing with olga


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Sorry about your fall. You will mend. Be thankfull it wasn't a fall from grace…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Nice legs & YES, "69" still means something…......


----------



## patron

just take it easy roger

we need you 
to be in good health

maybe up and down to fast
i know it happens to me too


----------



## DIYaholic

I often get lightheaded when standing up tooo fast. I almost enjoy it, then again I haven't suffered any…......What were we talking about???


----------



## TedW

Rex, take care of yourself, and those legs. The shop will still be there when the knot on your head goes down.

I got the shop partly cleaned up, then got distracted cleaning up a Stanley 45 plow plane that I started working on a couple of weeks ago. It was mounted on my shop wall, covered with about 20 coats of flat white paint to make it look like a stone sculpture. I'm not really 'restoring' it but just getting it back to working condition. I finished getting the paint off all but a few nooks and crannies that I can't get into without surgical tools. I had to glue a couple of pieces of the handle back together, which is now drying. I will have to finish cleaning it with alcohol. Not sure if I have any in the shop, will check when I go back in there after this post. It only has one tiny blade, about 3/16" I believe, so not sure what I'll ever use it for. Maybe I can mount it on my shop wall and paint it white.


----------



## TedW

Randy, that happens to me too. I'm told it's because I have thin blood or low blood pressure.. something like that. I have learned when it happens to sit back down right away, even if it means sitting down on the floor right where I stand, with people watching and wondering what the heck I'm doing. I too kind of enjoy it in a disturbing sort of way.


----------



## superdav721

Roger be careful. But I am sure you are getting plenty of that noise. 
Ted I would like to see the finished project plane.


----------



## superdav721

My grandson had his adenoids taken out Friday. Along with tubes in his ears. The drugs are putting him on a roller coaster. He is driving Pawpaw nuckin futs!
He is asleep now.
sHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DIYaholic

*Ka Plunk*
Sorry Super,
Hope I didn't awaken the "Little Monster". I dropped my train of thought.


----------



## patron

thanks for the comment randy
to my latest tutorial
about ribbons

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/31007

i guess it is the night shift now
but being saturday night
everyone is gone
or passed out

i just had two cups of coffee
and a bowl of cereal
so i'm good to go

maybe to bed


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm already IN bed. I'm turning off the lights, setting the timer for the TV & bugging outta here…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

night randy

see yous all tomorrow


----------



## DamnYankee

Night everyone.

Tonights stats….
HP = 15,660 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,156 posts, averaging 63.1 posts per day
Intercept = 464 posts, or 15.8 days, about 30 July 2012


----------



## DamnYankee

Awhile back I asked about handplanes.

I currently have:
low angle block
reg angle block
#5 smoother

What plane(s) should I get next?


----------



## TedW

I got all the parts cleaned up but still have to put it back together. Hmmm… now what parts go where????

Here's the before…










and here's the current state…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Those are the basics, the ones you'll use the most. Of course the #5 isn't really a "smoother" but an all purpose jack plane. You may want to get a #3 or #4 for a true smoother. Otherwise I'd just get lots of practice using and sharpening what you have and only buy others when you find really good deals.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Ted great transformation on my first cup of coffee got some sheetrocking to do will check in with you Nubbers later


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning All,

DY,
What do you need more planes for, can't you aquisition one from work???

Ted,
I like the "Petrified" plane. It must take a veeeery long time to turn the wood into steel & whatnot!!!
BTW: I am a WoodMutt!!!

Stumpy,
It's good to see you getting out more. Now STOP IT, until you post the next BCWW!!!

Hydro,
I'm working on my first cup of Java also. Not sure whether I will accomplish anything today or not. Only time will tell.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...

I discovered someone was nice enough to leave a shopping cart in my front yard this morning…..how nice!

Rex - hope you are well - falling over in the shop is not recommended.

Ted - the website is looking good - you must have some patience - looks like a lot of work….and the great white #45 is interesting….good luck on that. I have my great grandpas #46….very cool.

Dave - the forge is coming along nicely - in quest of fire!

Randy - good to hear you sorted out the TS questions….she will run super smooth with the new pulleys and belt…...that means you'll have to cut some WOOD….you know right?

David - I need to check put your new blog…...at a glance - it looks pretty amazing!

Marty - maybe some bench videos today? Sunday is movie day!

Russel - sheet rocking does not sound like fun. You sure you can't get out of it??

Rob - I think Stumpys plane advice is pretty solid - wait for the deals!!

Stumpy - you are filming now right?

OK - back to the shop….....have a wonderful day!


----------



## superdav721

Dy. That 5 can do it all. That is why there are more of them. I am with stumpy a 4 - 4 1/2 or 3 would be great. 
Hello world. 
Jeff thats sum funny stuff.
I will be making a rebar sign today.
I got me one of those automatic darkening helmets.


----------



## TedW

Hi Russel.. I haven't thought about sheet rocking in quite a while… almost miss it!










Randy, Jeff… thanks for joining. I have a lot more features in the making, just want to get everything that's there now in good working order. I doubt the forums will ever be as good at LJ.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Don't be sooo sure about what the "Forums" will become, or not become. Time will tell, your users will ultimately determine what becomes of "WoodMutts". The question is, are you trying to duplicate LJs or offer a different experience. I won't get any deeper here, I'll save my comments/suggestions for discussion on your website ON your website.


----------



## JL7

So Ted - no more jokes about the non-existent website?? Gotta find some new material…....hmmmmm.


----------



## superdav721

My Touch or Project Signature


----------



## DIYaholic

People say that i'm touched….touched in the head that is!


----------



## TedW

Randy, point well taken. Actually I'm trying hard to "not" duplicate LJs, but the forum is such a cornerstone of any community based website, so I can't help but compare. My mention that WoodMutts forum isn't nearly as good as this one, I was referring to the design, layout and ease of use. I realize as far as activity goes, the members are who determine that. I can build the website, but only the members can build the community. 

Jeff, sorry to burst the joke bubble.. I was kind of enjoying it too . If it helps, I can start planning the new TV series.


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD*

I want my BCWW!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

PROJECT


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Evening all.

Brace for Intercept!

HP = 15,669 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,212 posts averaging 62.9 posts per day
Intercept = 457 posts, about 16 days, on or about 30 July 12

We are holding steady on intercepting on 29 or 30 July.


----------



## DamnYankee

So Bagtown is looking pretty good on winning the intercept prediction.

Until then William (who predicted Later) and DS (who predicted Never) are tied for winning.


----------



## DamnYankee

So a 4, 4-1/2 or 3 next.
After that, a 7?

If I have a choice between the 4, 4-1/2 or a 3 which should I go with?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

#4 1/2 smoothers excel when working the faces of panels. The standard #4, when tuned and fettled, can become your favorite. I'd recomment either of those. Actually both. Then certainly a jointer, yes. Then you'll be set!


----------



## superdav721

Go with Smitty. He is Stanleys ambassador.


----------



## TedW

Hey Marty, cool train!!!

3:30 AM… Good Morning, everybody! Time to hit the sack


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry Ted, I've already drank all the coffee. You should have gotten up earlier. Of course I've been up since 3:30pm yesterday.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Marty, I see you lurking around.


----------



## TedW

DY, I've been up since 1:30 yesterday afternoon, and I have no idea why I'm up now. But the sun's coming up, the birds are chirping and I just put the plow plane together that I posted about earlier. I'm gonna get me a few Z's and then get back on with whatever it was I been doing, if I remember by then.


----------



## TedW

Hey everybody, the ol' plow plane is put back together. I know you've all been on the edge of your seats. Well, here it is in all it's rusty glory.










And a couple of neat Indi style photos because I'm artsy that way…


----------



## superdav721

Man its looking good Ted.
Morning world!


----------



## TedW

Thanks Dave. I didn't give it the full treatment, just got it back to working condition. With only one tiny blade I'm not sure I'll get much use of it, but at least I'll get to play with it and make a few rabbits smaller than I will ever use.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Morning *DY*, Sorry I didn't make it in here for coffee this morning. I was playing with my trains…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, Try reassembling it again. It doesn't look like any 45 that I've ever seen. Where's the barrel???


----------



## JL7

Man is it hot here again!!! UNCLE!

Ted - I was just joking aboust staying up all …..shhhhhh ….. the plane is looking much better!

Happy Monday to all…..

Marty - Your train set is a big hit! Got me thinking (since we can't make website jokes no more) that you may want to change your avatar…..










Plus - given your title - you can only stow away on the train, not drive….right?


----------



## JL7

Also - still have a shopping cart in the front yard…....seriously thinking about making it into a shop cart…...*any thoughts?* It's a new one - good rubber - it's got epoxy like coating stuff on it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it *Jeff*. If it works out for ya, I may have to visit my local grocery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Where did you find that picture??? That's my summer of '97 vacation photo…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - I found the pic at your other hangout….Hobojacks.com..


----------



## JL7

Getting some more cart ideas…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I got a motor and a set of mud tires we can put on it. We'll have to use *WOODEN* bumpers. After all, This is LumberJocks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just checked on my trains, They're fixin' to go to #1


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Now that is a GO-Cart!!!

Marty,
Way to go!

I gotta go mouch a meal. Bye for now…..


----------



## JL7

Agree on the WOODEN bumpers Marty….... I called the grocery store twice to come pick it up - if it's still here in a couple of days - it's going in the garage….... 

Randy - I gotta get on the meal mouching list - sounds outstanding…..!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, what is a website joke and why can't we make them anymore?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meal mooching is great. I stopped by Mom's after work today and walked out with bananas and cake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great news *William*. I talked to Jeff about that and he said it was still OK to make jokes of Ted's website…..


----------



## JL7

Yep - that is correct - upon further review - it IS still OK to make *Ted's* website jokes. Thanks for clearing that up Marty…...


----------



## patron

a guy stumbles into a web site

and opens his mouth …........


----------



## superdav721

Hello


----------



## superdav721

Goodbye


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya off too Dave???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to bed…..


----------



## superdav721

Movie then bed!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tonight's menu was:
House Salad with Freshly Made Vinagrette Dressing
Seared Chicken Breast with a Creamed Pesto Suace
Oven Roasted Baby Potatoes

MMMmmmmmmmm GREAT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How are you doing buddy. I hope you are healing well from your tumble. YOU R MISSED!


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Nubbers.

Got today/night off.

Tonights stats are

HP = 15,704 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,248 posts, averaging 62.7 posts per day
Intercept = 456 posts, 16 days, on or about 1 Aug.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Prepare to intercept!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi DY,
Enjoy your night/day/time off. I know it is well deserved. I must sign off as I NEED my beauty sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

So this guy was sitting at his computer just staring and staring and his wife comes up to him and asks what are you staring at honey? and he says it's Ted's website. So she looks at it and says All I see is a whole lot of buttons and tabs and stuff…. do you really find it that fascinating? and he says no, not really. So she asks Well then why are you staring at it for so long and he replies I clicked on a button and now I can't find my way out.


----------



## patron




----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I had a bad dream last night that I was lost in Teds website…..


----------



## patron

morning marty

it's no dream
i been up since 1
still working 
on WOOD


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning WoodMutts,
Opps, wrong website, MYBAD!!!

Greetings Nubbers,
There that's much better.

It is supposed to thunderstorm all morning. I wonder if I will be mowing this AM or not????

Sorry gotta go, the COFFEE ain't gonna drink itself!!! & I NEED the COFFEE. TTFN…........


----------



## superdav721

Ted you and Randy got me rollin.
David one of my favorites!
DY we are almost there.
Coffee is ready.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning folks.
Got back from camping with no bear attacks.
Need to mow the lawn but its a little wet yet.
Might be I'll stumble down and fight my way into the shop past all the camping gear.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

I was looking online last night and found these plans for a yarn winder and just about ordered the plans and then I figured I could come up with my own design. Whenever my wife buys skeins of wool, I have to sit and hold the skein with my hands wide apart while she rolls it into a ball. If I made her one of these things she may not have any use for me. 
If you go to that link and have a look around at the wooden clock plans. Some pretty impressive stuff.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

David - Hotel California - One of my favourites. Thanks.


----------



## Bagtown

It's 11:00 am.
I best get some coffee going soon.


----------



## TedW

Marty, I have bad news for ya.. you're just dreaming that you found your way out. You are still trapped in woodmutt hotel.. bwwaaaaaa haaaaa haaaaa….


----------



## DIYaholic

*WOOD PORN*
I got the first installment of my "Wood Magazine" subscription. Does this MAKE me a woodworker???


----------



## superdav721

Randy you are a woodworker.


----------



## DamnYankee

how much wood wood a woodworker work if the woodworker could spend every possible moment in his shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It all depends upon how deep their pocket is!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

The is the base of the "General Sherman tree", the largest tree in the world.

Not that I want it chopped down, but imagine how many boxes, picture frames and kitchen cabinets you could make!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, you mean how FAT his WALLET is?


----------



## patron

how much sawdust
does a woodworker
have to crawl thru

before he realizes
he needs to go to bed


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah… You'll sure need a 6 foot chainsaw bar to chop it down…
Why not try chop it down with a handplane?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woo Hoo, It's raining. I'm going out and run thru the puddles…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll mow my yard while I have a little dust control…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, We all know you have a Oneida 7.5hp collector with HEPA filters…
Why not take some Flex tube, and connect it up to the Lawnmower?
Clean and reliable every time 
Marty, Again, YOU ARE SO LUCKY
HERE IN ONTARIO, THERE IS NO RAIN ;-(


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was mowing in the rain this morning. We had 4 properties, that were all next to each other, to mow before the impending showers were due to arrive. With about 5 minutes of mowing left the clouds decided to let loose, of course before I could get rain gear on!!! I got soaked.


----------



## Alexandre

How come you guys have rain?
We have a "Drought" Here where the weather people are always saying we gonna have rain, like yesterday it was a 60% chance of rain… You know what 60% chance is?
1 drop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here in Vermont & Northern NY, there are trees and powerlines down & reports of 1" hail!!! I think I may have some debris to clear from my properties tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

A 60% chance of rain = a 40% chance of NO rain…..


----------



## Alexandre

Sadface  
The ground is so dry now, any heavy rain, and you get a flood as the ground cant soak it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dead grass is getting wet…..


----------



## Alexandre

LUCKY…......
Stop making me Jealous marty.
I hope your shop has a whole and is leaking water in ;-)
Ah ha LOL REVENGE


----------



## boxcarmarty

The WoodShack in the rain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alexandre, I'll go check it in a bit. But the roof is only a year old…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The rain has quit. The yard has turned to dust again…..


----------



## JL7

Good evening misfits….

Marty and Randy - good you got the rain….........sorry for the soaking Randy…......Murphy's Law! Just plain hot here again - "they" said it would be cooler today…..and I suppose they were right, 98 is cooler than the 103 we got yesterday…...

Since we are sharing yard photos - here is the current shot from the kitchen window (too hot to go outside and shoot), I kicked the shopping cart to the curb, but it's still here…...tomorrow is d-day for the cart…..


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, get a bucket and go catch some of those ice cubes fallin from the sky.
Sometimes I forget the recipe for making ice cubes.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll send you some instant "Ice Cubes", just add water and stick in a sub-zero freezer!!!


----------



## superdav721

700 days wooo woooo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
Only 30 daze until your 2 year LJ anniversary. Way to go…..


----------



## Bagtown

SD, I got lotsa days but not so many posts on here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're slackin' Bags…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy blew up Teds website…..


----------



## superdav721

Bags I have no night life. I lay in the bed and play on the internet. Its what I like to do. When I finish with you guys I catch a movie and go to bed.


----------



## TedW

No, it self destructed. 

It'll be back online by tomorrow night. I got a lot of work to do. Going at it now….


----------



## Bagtown

SD, What's night life? lol
Actually my wife and I have started going to the movies once or twice a month we drive into the city (about 45 minutes) and see a real movie in a real theater. We've been to the theater more this year than we have in the last 10 years. Although we usually end up at the Sunday afternoon matinee. . .

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, I like my story better…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike my wife wont go to the movies. So I watch netflix. I am getting to the age I dont care to be out after dark. We will go to a ball game or the races every now and then. We have our fun taking day trips on the motorcycle.


----------



## hydrohillbilly

What races do you go to Dave? evening Nubbers


----------



## patron

well so much for a web site

this is sounding more and more
like getting married
and spending all your time
in divorce court


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Russel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening David….. (or morning)


----------



## hydrohillbilly

Hey Marty we have enough rain for now do,nt send any this way


----------



## hydrohillbilly

I need rain in the Ohio valley so we can run all these turbines,that way I wont have to work on them


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was feeling a little selfish Russel. I kept most of it for myself. I sent the rest Randy's way…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, please send me the website address in a PM.


----------



## superdav721

Russel we go to our round dirt track. And love it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!
How goes it?
Here in the pan handle of Florida (AKA Lower Alabama) it has rained and t-stormed nearly non stop all day.

Speaking of movies, when I am out of town like I am now I get A LOT of movies in, NETFLIX, Red Box, movies at the theater, you name it.

Dave - what have you seen lately on Netflix that you liked? I am currently watching Battelstar Galactica (the newer one)


----------



## DamnYankee

As for today's stats…

HP = 15,738 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,305 posts, averaging 62.7 posts per day
Intercept = 433 posts, about 15 days or 31 Jul


----------



## Bagtown

DY - We gotta work harder to make the 29th be the date. I'll be on here at midnight on the 29th making posts.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bags - I'm on here almost every night a midnight, but our former night shift seems to have disappeared


----------



## superdav721

Dy I used to watch the old Tom Baker - Dr. Who and loved it. I started watching the new one and couldn't stop. All 6 seasons. 13 episodes a season. There are a few different writers and they keep you hanging on the edge of your seat. All of how its made. And a whole lot of modern kung fu. The stuff they have been releasing on historical fiction and fiction has been really good. There is some coming out of Thailand that is great. Jungle book type stories.


----------



## Bagtown

So I chose the 29th as the intercept date only because its my 50th birthday.
Got a letter in the mail today from the hospital. They scheduled me to do an MRI to scan my brain on my 50th birthday. Which is a Sunday. Hah! Happy Birthday. I only waited 3 months and that was on the fast list. On the other hand I feel bad for the techs that have to work on Sundays to do this stuff.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, you ever watch the Torchwood series? it's a spinoff from Dr. Who.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Dave - my daughter is a HUGE Dr. Who fan (and she's 19…) she has watched every scrap she can find…...mostly the new stuff, but a bit of the old Tom baker stuff too…...see has a tumblr blog and everything….


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - sounds like the 29th is quite a day…..Happy early birthday! Would be a good day for n intercept I'd say…


----------



## patron

mike

that is a different b'day for sure

i hope they find one lol


----------



## JL7

Hey David…..you seen eddie? DY says the night shift is slacking…..we know Rex has a good excuse…..


----------



## Bagtown

David, my wife said the same thing.


----------



## TedW

*William*, the website is down right now. It will be back up by tomorrow night if all goes well. I'll be sure to let you know.

*Dave*, I had netflix for a short while and liked what they had to offer, the price is certainly right. But due to my ridiculously slow and precarious internet connection, trying to watch any movies was an exercise in frustration. If I ever get DSL or Cable then I'll subscribe again for sure. I don't have a DVD player and don't plan to get one any time soon, so the online subscription is the only one I would use.

*Marty*, I like your story better too… Randy did it.

*Randy*, Marty went and blew up the website!

*Ted*, stop hitting yourself, ouch… stop hitting yourself, ouch… stop hitting yourself….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello Guys. Here is a pic of where I got up to with the big bench/table last Friday:









Sorry I have not been around, but after collapsing and knocking myself unconscious on Saturday, I have been grounded big time with a big old bruise and bump on my head. Also it's chemo time again on Thursday so I may be scarce for a while.


----------



## patron

hey rex
that looks great so far

glad you are with us

see you after you settle from the chemo

jeff eddie can be found
on 'who's online'
hes just standing there
with his arm on a table
like he always is


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, the table is coming along nicely. My first time seeing it I'm pretty sure I was right… elephants can indeed dance on it. Good to see you back. Take care of your head. You never know, you may need it again some day. Cheers!


----------



## DamnYankee

Alright then, I will have to check out Dr Who next. Over the years I've seen episodes of it, but never two in a row.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - bench/table looking good. Hope you get to feeling better and on top of your game. Missing what passes for your "wit"


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Morning All*, Gonna be another hot one today with 100+ temps. Maybe It will pop some more rain…..

*Rex*, I didn't work on my table yesterday. I'm still sanding on the top…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gents,

Thanks for the coffee. I seem to have been derelict the last couple of days in attending to my morning duties, but the new kitchen walls are coming along just fine. We discovered a minor discrepancy in the plans that Miss J drew and we had to rearrange the location of a cabinet and the stove. Now, you and I know that the female is never wrong, so I must have just misread the plan that had the stove three inches to the east of where it had to be, but it sure looked like she drew it that way. fortunately, there is room to fit everything in even with the new dimensions. The plans are drawn for 24" cabinets but we are going to use 21" (what we have) for now until the wider ones get built or bought (a time vs money decision). The top layout was drawn with the 21" cabinets so when I started to cut the hole for the venting for the range hood it looked wrong with the other layouts. Fortunately I stopped and found the layout error before the wall was cut.

It rained GOOD here last night too. This is the first rain in 4 weeks and we have had less than an inch of rain in the last eight or nine weeks. We have been in severe drought for five weeks. My good friend that I have been treating like a nephew has 1400 acres in corn that is so puny he probably will not recover the cost of planting. Farming is always a gamble, but when you do it on a shoestring it really is a nail biter. This rain might have saved him. He can't afford crop insurance so it is even more of a gamble.

Back to my wall for some sanding and mud work before going to earn my daily bread.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just ned to say:
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I left "Stumpy World" abruptly last night without proper farewells, as last night's storms knocked out power & internet!!!

Good Morning Dustmytes.
The coffee is brewing & I must go read last nights posts. TTFN….................


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to see you getting on…..
About that table, I say throw a mattress on it & live IN the shop. No one can throw you OUTTA your own bedroom, can they?


----------



## superdav721

Mike I started it last night.
Jeff Wow. She sound like a fan. I was the way with the old one.
Rex what a bench. Good to see you.
Ted you will work it out right.
Ham sounds like your on top of it.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good to hear you are moving about! That helipad (I mean bench) is built to last - WOW!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and lurkers.
On my second coffee and glad to finally get rid of the headache. 
As far as the bench/table is concerned, the next job is to install the under braces for the single shelf and attaching the outlet box and air outlets and paint the ugly wood so it looks the same. After that I can start on the top, which I now plan to make out of 2×6's. Once I have got the 2×6's joined and surface leveled I can start to finish the top with dogs and miter track. I'll also have to experiment with proposed overlay and re purposing templates and bases Which I will explain later. Once I have dome that, the bench will be usable and the additional items can be added as a WIP.
The only problem is that I have no idea at this time when I will be able to work on it again, I'm grounded at the moment, got to see what the doctor's say tomorrow.
Sorry to keep giving excuses, it annoys me, but at this time I'm pretty much a victim of meds and treatments which reduce my physical abilities so much, I have to be waited on. There, another excuse.
Just know that I appreciate you guys hanging in there with me, it's my lifeline to something I really want to do, and you guys keep my dreams alive.


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, we have only had a millimeter of rain for the past 3 months.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mushi sterek, Alexandre


----------



## TedW

g'mornin stumpers… just lurking and stopped in to say hi. but I said g'mornin instead. Betcha didn't see that one coming. It's coffee time and then stuff to do time.


----------



## DS

G'Morn, all. Been lurking for awhile.

Did I read somewhere that Stumpy is back making a new video?

It sure seems like it's been a while since the last one.


----------



## Alexandre

His camera is probably melting… Here the AC is on basically 24/7.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great news *Alexandre*, It's raining here again today. That's two days in a row. The grass is screaming with excitement. I may have to take tomorrow off so I can mow it…..


----------



## superdav721

I am in knee deep grass and there is no way I can cut it without a winch.


----------



## Alexandre

*Dave* Next time, Try a brushcutter.
*Marty* Be quiet please. Its annoying when here has no rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yesterday's storms toppled trees & powerlines. I lost power last night, from 9:00pm until around 1:30am. I had now lights, no internet & worst of all I had *NO BEER*!!! So I was inbed sleeping by 10:00pm. Wind gust 60-75 MPH, 1.5" hail was reported in many communities, glad they weren't kidney stones!!!
Not alot of damage on the properties we maintain. There were a few branches & twiggs, nothing major, that we are aware of. The other good thing is that temps are back down to low 80's & lower humidity.

Hump Day is pert-near over, Yipee!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Randy - Hope nobody was hurt in that storm. Glad to hear temps and humidity are back to more reasonable levels.


----------



## HamS

Finishing drywall really sucks, I'm just saying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Ham, You're almost there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nap is out of the way now. I'm ready to do something a little more productive…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, what could possibly be more productive than a nice nap?

Ham, sanding drywall is among my least favorite tasks, right up there with demolishing old plaster and climbing around hot attics. Over the years I have gotten good enough at taping that I can keep the sanding to a minimum, and in some cases I can get away with wiping with a sponge. My inspiration for getting good at taping was the sanding part. Just keep in mind how good you'll feel once it's done. Then have yourself a nice productive nap like Marty did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a sample of my workbench frame…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, I have some sanding to do on the workbench top if you want to take a break from the drywall…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll help you out. I'll take over your napping responsibilities.

Ham,
I hear ya! Drywall sanding sucks. Don't sand & tell everyone it is a "textured" wall treatment, very chic!!!

Ted,

*Beggin' Stips*, I want my WoodMutts back up!!! Get back to it you slacker.

Bags,
I haven't heard of any injuries from he storms, only property, tree & power damages. Which in the big scheme of things, is NO big deal.


----------



## superdav721

Alexandre rain is back. I will never get it done.
Nice legs Marty.
Rex get better soon!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a great day! *My METS are ON TV!!!*

So, could everyone keep the noise down, PLEASE.


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, stop making me jealous
Randy, you probably were hurt in that storm because you couldn't have a cold one.
Marty, nice legs.. LOL


----------



## JL7

Good evening all…....looks like a happy crowd tonight….except for those who must sand…...

This is just too cool not to share - plus the guy uses a some woodworking tools (like a router on steel plate??) so not COMPLETELY off topic…..it's worth a watch…..






His website is here:

http://www.blastolene.com/WorkinProgress/deco.htm


----------



## Alexandre

Jeff, lemme go eat.


----------



## Bagtown

Evening folks.
Cooled down nicely out there this evening.
Sun gone down at 8:45.
The days are just starting to show they're getting shorter.
Finally.
Gonna have to adjust my meds again.
Woke up at 2:00 this afternoon.
Hoping to sleep tonight but I may end up on here working the night shift.
Probably with David.
Hey Stumpy, you still around? or did you melt?


----------



## Alexandre

He's gone..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Alexandre, what piece of the world are you from?


----------



## TedW

I landed a little much needed paying work today, replace a couple of windows and some in serious need of scraping and painting. I just finished sanding and priming the 1×3 trim I will need for the replacements.

*Randy*, I'm a workin' on it! I don't know if I'll have it ready tonight, as the paying work tends to get in the way of other things, but I if all goes well I might have it ready. Everybody will have to create a new account, since I had to delete everything and start from scratch. Anywayzzz, I'm gonna git me some dinner then git back at it.

*Marty*, my dad had wooden legs but they didn't look as nice as yours, nor as sturdy.

*Jeff*, that's one nice looking ride. I'll have to come back and check out the video. Randy says I'm slacking off.

Later gaters!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Ted, Nice to hear you got a paying gig.
I'm outta work myself at the moment and know how welcome jobs like that are.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that made my night.


----------



## patron

sorry mike

i'm outa here in 50

miles to go 
before i sleep

off to visit 
and help a friend


----------



## Alexandre

Baytown, I live in Guelph Ontario,canada


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't believe I had to stop work on the table so Randy could watch the Mets. It's not like they're a real team or anything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice bus jeff…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mary,
Opps, MARTY,
It's not like it's a REAL table!

BTW: Mets 2, Nats 4, Top of the nineth, 1 out, none on…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a good trip David…..


----------



## DIYaholic

2 Outs, none on…......


----------



## DIYaholic

HOMERUN, METS 3, Nats 4….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, I'm trying to figure out what your tag line says???

*MC username: ridgid13579. Anyone 1v1 me on a pvp server? Pm me.*


----------



## JL7

uh oh….now Randy's counting….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Mets 3
Nats 4
outs 2
Balls 1
Strikes 3

GAME OVER…..............
Dang Nabit!!!
Thanks Marty, I blame you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not counting. I'm just having *another* well deserved *COLD ONE*.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody know Voodoo?? I'd like to buy a Randy doll and a box of straight pins…..


----------



## JL7

So if they win…..COLD ONE

If they lose….COLD ONE

Sounds like you win either way?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
"Straight Pins".......You are such a tease…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood much rather they *WIN*!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - you're in luck! click


----------



## JL7

And it involves WOOD…..wow - still on topic!


----------



## TedW

There's always next time Randy. Marty's just jealous because Indiana doesn't have a major league team. Not that I follow these things, but I know the Mets is one darn good basketball team! btw, what's a strike? Is that like when they miss the basket?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have to talk to eddie, He probably knows Marie Laveau…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That's when they knock all the pins down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the link. I'm thinking a "Marty Doll".
I know I can dig up some sawdust to use as stuffing…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinking Jeff. Now I have to sneak next door and steal the kids baseball for the head…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A "strike" is when you find gold or oil…..
Hence; "Strike it rich".


----------



## JL7

And finding that tiny little mitt will be tricky as well….....you can do it tho!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I think we have a new contest. Everybody is gonna make a Voodoo doll…..


----------



## JL7

A strike is when they all walk off the field…...and* really *make the fans mad…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I got my "BoxHeadMarty" Voodoo doll done…......


----------



## JL7

Well Marty stopped posting - so maybe it's working Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to fix a drink and let the dog out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I made him fix a drink, let the dog out & then, I set the doll on a map of the USA, and have him headed towards Vermont…....


----------



## TedW

I sure am glad you guys cleared that up what a strike is, because I know for a fact that there aren't really any baskets in basketball. It's just a play on words, one of them reverse negatives. Like boxers don't really throw boxes at eachother.

It's raining here, thunder and lightning.. the works. That reminds me, I gotta water the lawn. I'll be right back…


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Nubbers!

Stats to follow.


----------



## DamnYankee

HP = 15,770 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,391 posts, averaging 62.8 posts per day
Intercept = 379 posts, about 13 days, 30 Jul

Get to posting Bags!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
DON"T water the lawn. Mowing will only take precious time AWAY from more important endevours!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm editing some more workbench video. Maybe I'll have it ready before we intercept HP…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or maybe before Ted gets the website up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or maybe before Stumpy posts another video…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or maybe before the Mets win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, You get the picture…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Take care Marty….....
It's a long drive to Vermont!


----------



## superdav721

Woodchat was a blast. You guys have to try it.


----------



## superdav721

Movie then bed time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
That's right, Wednesday at nine pm.
I don't have a twitter account though, so I couldn't check in last week.
You should do a reminder for next week.


----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come, to say good bye, to all my misfit friends.
L-U-M-B-E-R, R you in your shop?
J-O-C-K-S, Someone turn out the lights…....................

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I got everything installed that I need installed but still have to configure a gazillion different settings. Can't stay up tonight, have to be awake tomorrow. Good night everybody….....


----------



## Bagtown

Ted - Are you a self taught programmer?


----------



## Bagtown

OK, So I was right.
I seem to be working the graveyard shift here on the Stumpy Nubs Thread.
Hope you have a good trip David.
You always seem to be helping someone.
We could all learn something from a well seasoned fellow like yourself.

So there's a really bad movie on the idiotbox.
I've taken sleeping pills to no effect.
Maybe I'll try sneaking down to the shop and quietly clean some things up.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Looking for ideas here.
One of my sons good friends that he grew up with is getting married in a few weeks, and I'd like to make him and his new bride something. This fellow was one of my Boy Scouts whilst he was growing up as well.

Just fishing for ideas. ..

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## TedW

I can't sleep :\

Bags, I am a self taught hack. I would like to learn actual web programming, but what I am now is a master of what I call copy/paste programming. That is to say I have the patience to pick away at programs other people wrote, until I get it to do what I want it to do. Not in any deceptive way, mind you. These are open-source programs which are licensed under GPL, or general public license. Basically, the scripts (programs) are not encrypted so people have access to the code, and they are freely licensed, as in free to use, modify and distribute as long as the license is maintained. There is a common phrase "Free like in freedom, not necessarily free like in free beer." Some of the scripts I use do cost a little, but most are free like in free beer. Here's a link if you're interested in this sort of thing - http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html

Consequently, I have also learned a bit about web hosting and servers, although I don't know nearly as much as I'd like to… just what I need to know for my own needs.

Regarding the wedding gift, I know it's kind of cliche' but in nobody else is making them a keepsake box, it's hard to go wrong with that. On the other hand, if there is a woodworker in his or her family, you may want to make sure somebody else doesn't already plan on making them one. If so, then I'm stumped.. gift ideas are not my strongest suit.


----------



## TedW

Bags, is Bridge St. Cafe your establishment? Looks like a really fun place.

EDIT: Never mind, I just looked at your profile. Looks like you have a lot of good things going on. Kudos to you.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Ted,

Thanks for the suggestion.
It's 4:15 here and I just came up from the shop.
Did a little cleanup and made a practice drawbore joint to test for this damn stool that seems to be dragging on forever. Joint worked out beautifully though. Hopefully I glue the stool up tomorrow and then deliver it to the cafe tomorrow.

For a self taught hack, you seem to be doing all right. I had a look around your site the other day. It seems to be coming along nicely. I have a married son who is an out of work programmer. Heck, he and I are both unemployed, a little depressing at times, but like they say, "one day at a time".

So what part of the world do you call home Ted?

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Ted, I just had a look and see you are from Chicago. Great city. Great blues music. Good beer. Clean. That's all I remember. 

Mike


----------



## TedW

Mike!

I didn't feel right calling you bags, but that's what I saw others saying. I like real names 

This city certainly has it's ups and downs, but I do enjoy living here. I've been here all my life, short of a few excursions. I used to get out to the clubs in my younger days. I worked as the maintenance guy at a small recording studio, which led me to a lot of backstage work at some of the blues clubs. I don't really know the music, but the crowd was always good people.

I'm also out of work, as I'm sure you gathered from my earlier post about finally getting some. I do home repairs and remodeling, but don't have transportation, which is a basic necessity for this line of work. That's why my recent interest in woodworking - because my tools and shop are right outside my door and I have a little bit of wood. The interest in web development is due to my spending countless hours at home with nothing but me and my computer. Put the two together and WoodMutts was born.

The website is being rebuilt from scratch, at this time. Some of the members here helped me put it to the test so I can see what needs fixed and/or changed. I figured I hacked so much of it that the best thing to do was just start over from scratch, now that I have an idea what to leave in and what to leave out. The entire site is built from a template that began with a very different look from what you saw.

Well, I'm gonna try and get some sleep. Gotta be up in a few hours and don't want to be a zombie tomorrow.. I mean, today. It's good talking to ya Mike.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice talking to you Ted.
Ham will be on soon with the coffee and drywall update.
It's just after 5 am here.
I'm up in the air as to whether I'm going to stay up, or go to bed.
Well, G'night/G'mornin. . . we'll see.
Think I'll go wake the dog up and take her for a walk.

Mike


----------



## HamS

Yeah I'm here. How did the Cubs do last night. I left them when they were in the third inning.

Good morning guys.

The band is playing tonight at the 'Ole Boys Toys' show tonight. Then I get to walk around and look at all the toys. Of all the things we play this is one of the most fun. Maybe it is because these guys are all a little bit touched. I will take a 1/2 day vacation this afternoon just becasue it is too much hassle to get to a gig in the right mind set if I am rushing from work and don't have a chance to change to my show clothes etc. Also, when it is this hot it is not real smart to leave your guitars in the car while you work all day.

Last night I got the last little bits of mud on the wall (I hope) and today I think I will be ready to prime most of the new part of the wall. We had to special order the grout and it hasn't gotten here yet so we can't really move the cabinets until the floor is grouted and sealed. That will be the real indicator that progress is being made, when the stove and the cabinets are moved.

What it looks like now:










This is temproary, but thirty minutes of work makes it a whole lot easier to find tools.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - If I made such an organizer I'd likely fail to use it. As my wife frequently points out, I am great at GETTING organized, USING the organization method I have is another issue.

Somehow this tends to be more the case at home than at work.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning guys.


----------



## DamnYankee

You're up early Alexandre

Sorry, but I think I drank all the coffee already.


----------



## Alexandre

I don't drink coffee though…nim 14 remember?


----------



## Alexandre

I'll brew you another


----------



## Alexandre

I don't drink coffee though…nim 14 remember?


----------



## DamnYankee

nim 14?

Do you mean "I'm 14"?


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys. Well my teachers are coming back.(all 3000) That means they are turning the AC back on. 
I dont think I am ever going to be able to mow the yard. 
Rex we hear you farting out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dust Collectors…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, How about a photo box. It could hold a half a dozen 4×6 albums inside (stood on end) and have windows on the outside of the box for a few snapshots as well…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and fart listeners.
Coffee is good. Project is coming along good Ham.
Looks like we are getting into the 100's by the weekend and no sign on if changing for a while.
Hope you guys all have a great day


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, I'd like a cup of that when you get it ready…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Everybody, Alex slipped a cheeseboard in on us when we wasn't looking. It's his first project…..

Great job…..
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68768


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, 
Its a Che*ss*board not a Chee*se*board.
LOL
I'm making espresso,
Anyone?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Bad….. My eyes aren't focused yet and my fingers are still asleep…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Guys*, The cold weather has finally come to ONTARIO!
Now it should rain


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, When do we get to see pictures of your workshop???


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, My workshop is probably the SMALLEST.
You'll see… Its pretty unorganized and EVERYTHING


----------



## boxcarmarty

My first workshop was a 8×10 minibarn. Everything was pretty well compacted in there…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, I think the wind turbines blow the clouds away…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now it's a 32×24 and I don't think I have any more room then I did back then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The turbines are blowing them back down here. That's ok, we could use some more rain today. The farmers are loosing their crops from the drought…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, Guelph has a stage of showing people the groundwater levels, as Guelph relys only on groundwater.
They have 0 (Blue) that theres a lot.
1(Orange) That they are around halfway
2( Red) That the groundwater levels are basically at a alarming rate.
Guess where we are at?
*WE ARE AT RED.
NOT FUNNY.*
*Marty*, We need the rain, Get some turbines at your place, and make them blow the clouds back to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, This is just a reminder that we are still waiting…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I heard about possible crop loses because of a drought Marty. Just how bad is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I ran across a glitch in the workbench last night. I have to go back and rebuild a piece of the foot assembly in order to mount the casters…..


----------



## Alexandre

You guys are lucky.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I just read that an iceberg the size of Manhattan has broken off the ice shelf. Wish there was some way to get the water in it to the farmers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A lot of the farmers are already cutting their corn down because it is not developing. Some of it is being cut into silage but others are just taking a big loss. Some of the farmers don't have crop insurance…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I still have a lot to do my bench base. The pic just showed a bare bone assembly without any of the other supports and braces. I did not have any problems with the casters, and the whole bench frame leveled out very well when I made the tolerance adjustments, I'm pleased that the allowances were sufficient. I ended up using 185 lb casters giving me an overall load of 1,110 lbs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We have had cooler weather here than the traditional early heat, not a great deal, but noticeable. We have had rain, but it has been light showers and not the usual gully washers, so our water table is down too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Level red isn't funny at all Alex. Central Indiana has a water ban. They are writting tickets to people who water their lawns, wash their cars, etc. I have a well here and I am lucky enough to live in an area of Indiana that has a lot of artesian wells. But the big concern around here is that the pumps are running so much trying to keep up with the demand that they are afraid of burning them up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I have casters on one end of the table with wooden feet on the other in order to keep it from rolling. The end with the feet also has a wheel lift on it to allow it to roll. When I went to install the lift with the swivel caster, I didn't have enough reach to put it on the ground. Now I am having to rebuild the mounting beam so that I can sit them lower…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got to get out of here. Be back later…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

NEW BLOG… enjoy!

The voices in my head have been getting louder... but they have some good ideas...


----------



## Bagtown

Marty - Thanks for the box idea.

Stumpy! Good to see you.
Glad to hear your hard at it.
I like the sounds of some of the upcoming projects, especially the small cordwood sized lumber mill.
You're getting famouser and famouser every day. lol


----------



## Bagtown

OK, it's noon here. I've been up since yesterday at 2:00 in the afternoon.
Need to readjust those meds.
Gonna go try to sleep now.
See you guys tonight, or maybe tomorrow, or who knows maybe the day after that. .. . .
Gettin a little punchy.
I was in the shop working on drawboring those damn stool stretchers but I'd stare at the bench trying to remember what I was looking for while I was staring right at the tool that I needed.
tired.
can't sleep.
tired.
have to sleep.
dazed and confused.
g'nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay nuber and misfits , been lurking and reading the post yall been doing some yapping


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* glad to see you back and running ,get those meds right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alexandre* welcome to the tread ,loved that chess board


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you need to slow your self down ,you,ll get back in that shop soon enought ,your body is takeing a beating with that treatment, so you take it easy ,dont make me come to Texas and help your wife tie you up ,love you my friend you hard headed s#@%


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that bench is looking great , pray yall get some rain soon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

still making chairs and tables , have grown tier of it thou, try to keep up and read post you guys are a mess


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i got some twice this year, she been coming over about every day or so , not sure where this is going she asked did i have a vacuum cleaner told her a shop vac she wants one for the house


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

is *Ted* still hanging out on the webs ,just kidding your pretty smart on that stuff ,i learning i found out what f4 dose didnt even know what those keys were for still dont


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alexandre* dont worry i alway talk to myself ,only ones that talk to me is* Randy* and *Marty* but then only afer a few drinks LOL just playing it a great bunck of guy on this site.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* pray you have a safe trip ,and thanks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one looks like *Marty* and* Randy* or is that* Jeff* 
check out that Gibson guitar hes playing


----------



## Alexandre

*Eddie*, How many posts did you do?


----------



## superdav721

My youngest daughter is pregnant, where is the shotgun!


----------



## JL7

Oh my - there is some *real trouble* in Mississippi brewing!


----------



## JL7

Hi eddie - good you could stop by to chat…..

Lot's of chattin' going on today…....I gotta go back to work…..

Dave - don't get caught…...just sayin'......but I got a daughter, i understand…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, I'll get back to you. We got level 5 situation in Mississippi…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Just remember to make the hole deep enough so it doesn't stink. We may need an backhoe for this one. I'm on my way down there (just as soon as I get back from Vermont) I'm an expert at this kind of thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, I'll try to get you a pic on the box. That'll give you an idea what to work with…..
and if the stool won't stretch, make it bigger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Glad to hear I could help on that rain thing. I did keep a little bit of it down here today before sending it back up north…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - this is the stuff that "made for TV movies are made of" careful or we see you some Thursday night at 9:00 on NBC…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, When you get a minute. I'm gonna need Marie Laveau's phone number…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon *Jeff*, Are you getting any work done today???


----------



## superdav721

I no where there is a great big cypress stump, it has a alligator that lives inside it.
Looks like I am going on a fishing trip.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinking *Dave*. We can save about $150 for a backhoe rental…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A .25 caliber to the knee will allow you to out run him…..


----------



## superdav721

I hate diapers.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - looks like I'm getting about as work done as you! There is weird stuff going on at work now…..hard to focus…..you must be playing hooky??

Dave - the grandpa rule should apply here…...no diapers…..!


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, A Buggati Veyron will struggle to outrun the alligator.
*Dave*, Go there with a chainsaw, and FULL chainsaw safety gear.
Then, Chop the stump in pieces.
*Marty* , Get more windturbines. Seems like the Hydro Company decided to get more, now their turbines are blowing the rain into your turbines.


----------



## StumpyNubs

In case the baby comes out with a red bowtie on I want to go on the record that I was never near her, *Dave*.

Also… "check out the 1/16 kerf saw blade. If it wasn't so pricey I'd try one out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm playing hookie today *Jeff*. Had a doctor appointment this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Buy a Chevy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet Mother of sawblades, $159.90???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can buy a whole lot of cheap thin kerf panel blades for that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

While we seem to be on this topic of woodworking now, I recon I aught to go work on my workbench. I ordered my drawer slides this morning. Hopefully they will be here this afternoon. Not that I'm in a big hurry, I haven't even built the drawer boxes yet…..


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, Rockler sells that… You never knew that?
Marty, What happens if the Chevy Overheats?
Marty#2, I dont have a Drivers licence


----------



## JL7

Alex - when the Chevy overheats, anybody can fix it….when the Bugatti overheats, you run the risk of the cops busting you with a stolen Bugatti (and no license in your case)......we're woodworkers…..we can't afford Bugatti's…..but I guess we can pretend if you want.

But more to the point…...we must not disturb the gator, that's essential to the plan…...


----------



## Alexandre

Evening guys… 
Theres still some sandwiches left… I can make you coffee if you want.
Jeff, who says a few Hundred BF of Balsa All laminated together, Xato knives, chainsaws, gauges, chisels and stuff cant make us a wooden Buggati?


----------



## superdav721

If a Bugatti over heats you have to pick from one of the TEN radiators. 
She is excited. Reality is fixing to kick in. She is 18 by two weeks.


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, Care for some Sandwhiches?


----------



## superdav721

What kind?


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, Salad and Buffallo wings.
Sauces: Chilli sauce and any other sauce.


----------



## superdav721

Nice. Alexandre!
Has any body got ant rocking cradle plans? I need the base dementions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just lurking…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I have rocking horse plans. Will that do???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Start saving your money now. I had a '55 Chevy pickup when I was 15…..


----------



## Alexandre

Why not look up on teds woodworking… LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I thought you were out of diapers & wearing "Big Boy" pants these days!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh that was wrong, but I like it…..


----------



## Alexandre

http://www.craftsmanspace.com/Free%20projects/Furniture/Baby%20Cradle.pdf


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Can you make corn bread??? I got a pot of my not yet famous tater soup cookin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break, smoke 'em if ya got 'em!
BRB….....


----------



## Alexandre

Marty and Randy, Care for some sandwiches?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, This kid is good…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, Sure.
I'll use my bread machine 
Also, Wake up early tommorow at 3:30am.
Coffee is fresh at that time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's good Alex, I have to be in early in the morning…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Why?


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, I didn't realize you added me to your buddies list.
I added you now


----------



## JL7

Randy's taking a Union break and he just got here…....


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - maybe grab a free gourmet meal while you're out there too…..way not?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mandatory meeting at 6am…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, That's so you don't slip anymore projects through without us seeing them…..


----------



## Alexandre

I'll make you guys 10 pots of coffee then…


----------



## JL7

HOLD ON…...Mandatory meeting brings up bad memories….....This thread is suppose to be fun…....I ain't going.


----------



## Alexandre

Bring a whoppe cushion and it would be fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It's *MAN*datory, you don't qualify!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think it's gonna be a fun one Jeff. It probably has something to do with 3 trucks being wrecked in the past month….. (no, it wasn't me)

Back to the WoodShack and see if that bench has put itself together yet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm the Union President & only member. What I say goes!!!


----------



## Alexandre

?
Randy, Since than you are going, Bring a whoppee cushion would you?


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, We all know it was you who wrecked the trucks…


----------



## DIYaholic

I prefer "Whoppee Pies".


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What did you do to prevent those trucks from getting wrecked???


----------



## JL7

Were any of those trucks heading toward Vermont??


----------



## JL7

Or Mississippi?


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning All,

Geez I went to sleep for a few hours and all of Mississippi is up in arms.
Dave - Everything happens for a reason, don't feed him to the gators just yet. There may be some reason for keeping him yet.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Morning Mike…...good to have a voice of reason here, but we WERE really looking forward to the gator story…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A 'Gator story:
Back in '73, My sisters, brother & I spent the summer at my grandparents, in Florida. There were ponds with gators. We liked to play near (not in) the ponds. One day there was a gator….........
Short story long; There was a tv news report that night about a little girl playing by a pond, that got attacked by a gator & died. Do you know who that little girl was…..............


----------



## JL7

Randy - that is really sad…..no more gator jokes here…...promise…...


----------



## TedW

116 new posts!!! Whatdya guys think I'm superman?? I can't read 116 posts!

So I'll cut to the chase.. if anybody said anything about me it may or may not be true.

The apartment where I'm replacing the windows is 120 degrees, I been sweating like a pig and I'm tired.

Now that we got that out of the way, I'm gonna take me a nap then get back busy with the website.

Oh, and by the way…

Wood!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Do you know who that little girl was…..............
No really, I have no idea who she was. We stopped playing by the ponds!!
Gotchya, Lol.


----------



## JL7

I have to admit Randy - I thought it was a little fishy….I figured for sure your grandparents would WANT you to play in the pond….....picture grandma and grandpa slamming vodka and wondering what to do with "little Randy".....good one tho…..


----------



## JL7

Hang in there Ted - should be hotter tomorrow…...sorry.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I need the rocker measurements and curve. I want it to be safe and not tip over.
Alexandre oh that was just what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## JL7

Dave - let me know if you got the email…...


----------



## Alexandre

No problem.
Is that the plan? or the coffee?


----------



## Alexandre

Marty.. Your '55 chevy was probably from the scrapyard?


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
What is the pupose of your trip to NY?


----------



## DIYaholic

Shhhhhh, Quiet please!

I'm gettin' my "Jeopardy" fix.


----------



## Alexandre

Pick up some tools…. A jigsaw and some german tempered wrenches, Like the good stuff (Stahlwille the germanmadestuff). 
I'm also planning to go to harbor frieght, and toolsforworkingwood.
I hope I can get some of these Japenese Chisels from toolsforworkingwood http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-JCN03.XX&Category_Code=TBJ
I hope I can Lay my hand on at least ONE of them… It took me 3 MONTHS to save up for that…
Which one should I get? the 6mm or 3mm? 
I'll probably get the 6mm one, but its too beautiful to use… It'll break my heart to sharpen it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Them are some mighty expensive chisels!! I wood be afraid to use them. My C'man chisels on the otherhand, I woodn't care if they fell & broke.

Enjoy your trip & take many, many, many pictures. Did I remember to mention picture taking?


----------



## DamnYankee

Saw a Vermont license plate today, thought Randy may have wandered down to FL on his way to MS


----------



## DamnYankee

Where are my manners"

Good evening Nubbers!


----------



## DamnYankee

Today's stats…

HP = 15,798 posts, averaging 33.6 posts per day
SN = 15,542 posts, averaging 63.4 posts per day
Intercept = 256 posts, about *9 days*, 1 Aug


----------



## DamnYankee

Bags, if you want 29 July we need to get posting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening DY,
It wasn't me. I'm on my way to the state of confusion, to visit William!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Post


----------



## Bagtown

Wooden post even.


----------



## Bagtown

Doing my best DY.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, You FORGOT to say picture taking…
Which size should i get?


----------



## DIYaholic

*Picture Taking* of wood posts, woodworking tools & wood workers that are TOOLS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Size? I guessing your talking about the chisels. Only you can determine what size will serve you best.


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah, The chisels… 
What size should I get?
Want one ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I went into my closet & thought of you. (insert joke here!)
I grabbed a T-shirt, I picked up from a bar/resaurant in Chicago, that made me think of you. The bar is the "Chicago Sports Bar & Grill", located on 227 W Jackson.
I spent my 40th birthday in Chicago, after being bumped from a flight from Arizona to Vermont. The airline put us up for the night and gave us a voucher for food (read: adult beverages). A good time was had!!!


----------



## Alexandre

What should I eat at NYC?


----------



## Alexandre

15554 post


----------



## Alexandre

15555 POST! WOOT


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, That wouldn't have been Lake Maggiore in St. Petersburg would it???


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, I gotta go pack
Which size chisel should I get?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, Stand by for box pics…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh Randy, Hurry up!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Which size do you need to do the most of what you do?


> Or what size do you not have


?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use a 1" more then any I suppose…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - down to my last Jiffy Pop…..so tell me…..video night?

And - hurry up Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a safe trip Alex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
What Marty said. You need to determine what size you wood use most, or currently don't have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope, Just pics Jeff


----------



## Alexandre

Thanks! 
I'm planning to get the 6mm one, as its the same price as the 3mm one, and has a LOT MORE of that nice steel 
Now… Thanks! I'll take a TON of pictures at toolsforworkingwood, and post them on LJ.
The thing is…. I'll be at NY at around 2… After that, I'll rush to toolsforworkingwood, and maybe post a update in times square on LJ?
Marty and Randy, I'm scared I'm gonna break one


----------



## Alexandre

Where I'm staying, Its only 8 min by car to toolsforworkingwood…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just don't break Time Square…..


----------



## Alexandre

I wouldn't use that chisel to demolish concrete….
WHO WOULD?


----------



## Alexandre

Okay, well, I have to go.
Will chat tommorow before leaving.


----------



## JL7

Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Where are you staying, hotel, family or at friends?


----------



## JL7

Safe travels Alex - Have fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff?

Dinner is served. Chicken & Broccoli Alfredo with 5 cheese Texas Toast. yummmmmy!!!

Oh yeah, and a beer to wash it all down with.


----------



## Alexandre

Thanks.
This is my last post for today.
I'm staying with family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, Here is the photo album box


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've made just a regular rocking cradle.








And I've made a rocking chair cradle.

Which one are you interested in Super Dave?

And if you want to get rid if him, bring him to Vicksburg. We have hills and hollers that noone has been in since the Civil War. I know most of them.

I still haven't gotten the address to Ted's website, so it's either still down, or I'm not welcome there.

Been in the shop most of today working on a clock. Ya'll have to wait to see it.

How ya doing Rex? You're head better now since your fall?

Everyone else, HOW THE HELL ARE YA???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see that you are alive & well (as well as you can be). I'm doing quite fine. Thanks for asking.

I really like the "rocking chair/cradle"!!!

Ted's website was www.woodmutts.com
I haven't checked, but Ted said it was still down & in the repair shop.


----------



## superdav721

William those are great. Really nice.
I want to thank all you guys. I have been sent pdf's, magazines, plans, and pictures of cradles of all sizes and shapes. Now William you got my wife attention with that one with the chair.
I have a lot to think about now, amongst other things.
William I am going to keep them hollers in mind hmmmmmmm.

Here is a story for you guys. My daughter was talking to the father and I don't know the subject line of there discussion. But the fear he has of my family was brought up. My daughter was telling him he needs to be afraid of my wife. He said oh no Dave knows how to make caskets.
Yep and I know how to fill em to.

Seriously guys. The pm's, emails and text messages show me my friends. Thanks from the bottom of my heart.

Oh and Rex stop farting.


----------



## superdav721

I think I will refer to him from now own as "sperm donor"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have plans for the rocking chair cradle.
The one in the photo I made of oak.
If someone provided the wood though, I'd love to make another one. I'd do it free for a good friend. I just need some nice wood to do it with. I'm low on oak and I don't think my cottonwood would be a good wood for it. 
I could even get together a material list in the next couple of days if you want me to build it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm just saying…..


----------



## JL7

Hey William and Dave…..You guys can arm wrestle to see who builds the cradle, but I would be willing to donate some wood. I have some Hard Maple and Walnut as well as some exotics…..

One idea…...all the nubbers donate a couple of boards and have you guys make the cradle…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I'll mail you the pattern for the rocker…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's something to consider…..


----------



## JL7

This IS a good idea Marty…..nothing says new baby like a goat rocker….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't built the goat Marty.
I have built the cow, the bull, unicorn, carousel horse, armored horse, pig, tractor, and two different style rocking motorcycles.
I guess the rocker I really need to build one day is a regular old rocking horse.


----------



## superdav721

You guys are a mess. A good mess. But oh my.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I forgot. I also build several rocking choo choo trains.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And this is a rocking horse I built for babies. As long as they're old enough to set up on their own, they can ride it.


----------



## JL7

I just realized - I've never built anything that rocks…....William, you are way into rocking things…..choo choo trains?


----------



## DIYaholic

My suggestion!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where did *Mike* run off to???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think you've stuck your neck out on this one Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That was witty!


----------



## JL7

Marty - good luck tomorrow at the *MAN*datory meeting…...we've had a few of those lately and each one is worse than the previous…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## superdav721

Wait a minute I have that pig.
Thats Pork Chop!


----------



## JL7

Man that Holstein is cool…...well they all are…..but the cow!


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry Dave, I didn't have any planes to send you. Hope we're still friends.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The pig's name is POKE chop Dave.
Call it pork and some drunk like DIY might try to take a bite out of it.

I haven't built a rocker in a while.
I've been thinking about my next "good spell" about starting something I've wanted to do for a long time, a rocking trike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like the cow, and the John Deere, and the train, and the, Oh #$!!, I like all of them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You sir are quite the *ROCKER*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well guys, I've been extremely stressed as of late. 
My close friends (all two of them) know what the deal has been.
However, I recently gfot rid of that stress (only one friend knows about that one) and have felt like getting back at the scroll saw again.
Most here know that scrolling is my true passion.
The clock I'm building has a lot of scroll work on it. I've been scrolling almost non-stop for three days now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, every one of those rockers I built using my scroll saw.
Most of them could also be cut using a band saw though.


----------



## superdav721

Dy we will always be friends.
Who else is going to tell me what time it is?


----------



## superdav721

This is what I got so far.
Heavenly









Logan









More to come…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Early to bed, early to rise…..

Night All…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Dave, that is not your pig,
This is.









For dave's pig, I hollowed out the middle and made a slot in the top.
Yes, that is an actual piggy bank that is large enough to sit on.


----------



## superdav721

I have pulled keys, hot wheels, cupcake and god knows what else out of that thing. He has had his ear ripped off and Logan still gives him fits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait till he gets older.
You and I are gonna have to get together and build him a rocking motorcycle when he's about four.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or an airplane swing.
It's rigged on a pulley system so that when you move the stick, the plane tilts the way you move it, left, right, and forwards and backwards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that swing is *COOL*!!!

Where was something like that when I was young & immature.
Now that I'm OLD & immature, I couldn't fit in the seat!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys! Time to relax. I will catch yall on the flip side.
Oh William
http://woodmutts.com
Ted is rebuilding it.


----------



## DamnYankee

I really like the bull

(I must, or I wouldn't hang out here so much, now would I?)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks SuperD.
I saved it and will check back over the next couple of day to see if he has it back up.
I'm out guys.
Out of coffee and out of energy.
I'm going to bed.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night William,
Thanks for showing us all those rockers. They are cool.
I will not be long for consciousness, I too will be turning in soon…...................


----------



## studie

What, do you think I'm stupid? ( while pulling a draw knife up to his neck shaving a board held in his knees. The dovetail machine episode) I still fall over laughing about that and think Stumpy should be on a show. Smart, funny and most of all genus!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello $tudie, welcome to the "Stumpy Zone". It's knda like the "Hotel California" around here. Many have check in but they haven't checked out. (Their backround checks that is!)

I'm leaving it up to the night shift now…........

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* those were all great and that chair with the cradle thats really nice loved it , you really do rock,great jobs on all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave * sounds like your in stress city ,keep the man up above in your decision and it will be the right one ,Kids you really do got to love them even thou a chocking feel right some times ,pray it all works it way out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* $tudie* welcome to the state of confusion ,i been tring to find my truck for a month now cant get outta here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* the bull was a good one ,its true lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* heres her address, as you know she dided 122 years ago but her great great grand daughter is keeping the business going , i did fax her and she said she wanted to see you in person show her your coffin and she was really wanting to meet you,but a word of coution be sure to pay her for her services and real clear what you ask for

Marie Laveau III

666 bourbon st.
New Orleans LA.

this is a pic of her waiting room ,the two guys on the end was complaining about her prices and said for that much they should have a little head


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*mike* we.er try to get your birthday post in there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* pray your trip is going well ,be safe my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* long live the Queen, and dont go see Marie Laveau


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alexandre* im up late sometime and get to read and post so sometimes it just me but i read the post are try to it was a bunch here as of late ,,look out HPOYD we er getting there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* those were some beautiful pic of your grandson .just think a new baby ,they steal our hearts ,i know how much you love kids ,maybe not as much as William hes got a whole ball team ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* look forward to the clock you are the scroll saw master


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay eddie wats up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nutins up about you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got go to sleep and start a new day as *Randy* say
NYtol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Alexandre

Morning guys, made coffee, it's 3 o clock in the morning
Gotta leave to ny now.. Cya


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey William, will this band saw blade work for making those rocking "horses"?


----------



## DamnYankee

A Yankee walks into a bar in Alabama and orders a cosmopolitan. The bartender looks at the man and says, "You're not from 'round here are ya?"

"No" replies the man, "I'm from New Hampshire." The bartender looks at him and says, "Well what do you do in New Hampshire?"

"I'm a taxidermist," says the man. The bartender looks bewildered, so the man explains, "I mount dead animals."

The bartender stands back and hollers to the whole bar, "It's OK, boys! He's one of us!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rob…..


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Marty

Thanks for the pictures.
Did you build that picture box?


----------



## HamS

Mornin guys,

Last night was a bit gruelin'. The temp was 95 deg when we started playin and the air was about as full of water as it could be. We got a real nice rain erlier in the day and it had cooled almost to 70, but it just hotter and hotter and the clouds kept their rain all afternoon. One of the machines on display was a steam powered tractor that a guy had rigged up to power a buck saw that would take a log and cut it into stove lengths and split them at the same time. I am gonna try and get a video tomorrow if I can get down there again. The grout came so I suspect Miss J will have other ideas about how I should spend my time.

I got part of the north wall primed and put enouhg of the finish color on the wall for her inspection. She was happy! Now the real time pressure will start once I get everything painted and start to move things. I really don't want to leave her with a half kitchen very long.

Dave,

All life is learning. I suspect your 'little girl' is learning a lot right now. To everything there is a purpose and it will work out.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham,
Sounds like quite the firewood rig.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you OK? Your talking to yourself.
Thanks guys. What is done is done. I love kids
But Pawpaw is mad, happy AHHHHHHHHHH. I dont know how to feel. So I will have some coffee and go to work.
Really thanks! You guys give me a place to vent.
Rex WAKE UP!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm awake Paw Paw.
Getting ready to go for my hospital appointments today, leaving in 20 minutes.
We are always here for you SD whatever the situation, cos we luv yer.
See you all again this evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

@ work, having lunch. Yup, a union break!!!
Had to check CL, so I thought I'd pop in here & say hi.

*HI*

TTFN…....


----------



## TedW

G'mornin everybody, just stopping in to let you know I'm still alive and… okay, let's just leave it at that. I've been stopping in now and then just to prowl around, but not posting because not much to say. I got the two replacement windows installed and measured for three more so the building owner can order them. It seems like he (building owner) was just waiting for the least convenient time to lay some work on me. It will take a few days till the other 3 windows are ready for pickup, so that gives me a little time to work on the website. I tried to yesterday after work, but pouring sweat all day left me dehydrated and dizzier than my normal self, which is saying a lot.

William, the website is WoodMutts.com but you're right, it's still off line for now. It will be a little while longer, as I want to make sure everything is in place and working properly before the official launch.

I'm getting back to it now… have lots to do. Later!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* have a good lunch and get back to work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Mike*, that was a great looking pic box Marty
.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alexandre* pray you have a safe trip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning *Ted*,the web master its a window of opportunity.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

paw paw *Dave* you vent away we,er here


----------



## Alexandre

Hey, im just leaving now for toolsforwood…
Arrived in NY today.
Trip went pretty quickly…


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Have fun, soak up the sites, be safe…...


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Pawpaw-Vent away. If there's anything else we can do just ask.

Rex - Hope you made it through the day without too much pain. Keep your stick on the ice.

Alexandre - Hope your trip is great. I usually try to avoid places like NYC myself. Then again I'm gettin old. . .

Ted - Don't get too dizzy.

Eddie - What's new? You been building anything lately?

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William - That's some great work there.
I always prefer to use my scrollsaw too. Mostly I guess cause I had a scrollsaw long before I got a bandsaw. Most people are pretty surprised what you can cut with a #9PGT blade.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Hi… I just spent $189 on a chisel….


----------



## Alexandre

*Guys*, Sorry I didn't buy you one…


----------



## Bagtown

Alexandre - pictures, we need pictures.


----------



## Alexandre

*Mike*,
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-JCN03.XX&Category_Code=TBJ
I also bought a Norton Waterstone set: http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=NO-WAT.XX&Category_Code=&Search=waterstone
Chatting here from New York!


----------



## Bagtown

Holy Moley.

That's some set of chisels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, I didn't build it. It was a wedding gift from my Brother-in-law…..


----------



## Bagtown

Well, I'm headed into town.It's our towns 250th birthday.

Live bands.

Fireworks.

Woohoo.

See you later.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, Sorry I didn't buy you one..
I only bought ONE Chisel…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, i'm in New york… Arrived like 3 hours ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, That's some nice chisels, and a lot of money…..


----------



## Alexandre

I only bought one..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a great time there and be sure to take a lot of pics…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my drawer slides yesterday. I recon I aught to go build my drawer boxes and put a finish on the bench…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, I'm pretty happy.. 
But for a sharpening stone set, and 1 CHISEL, $375!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If that is the chisel that makes you happy then you should have it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I want to see you make something with it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Good for you. Chisel & waterstones, a great combo.

What chisel & which set of stones did you aquire?

Do you know how to use the stones/sharpen or is that part of the learning curve?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not everybody's curve is as wide as yours Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Aren't you supossed to be making box drawers or something???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*)*


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, 
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-JCN03.XX&Category_Code=TBJ
I also bought a Norton Waterstone set: http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=NO-WAT.XX&Category_Code=&Search=waterstone
Chatting here from New York!
One if THESE chisels, and the waterstone set.
Man toolsforworkingwood is a awesome shop…


----------



## HamS

Gloat Warning.

One of the guys who retired from the plant is moving to Texas and had to get rid of some left over project wood. My boss and I split the pile that was about 250 bd ft of walnut and cherry about 3/5 walnut and 2/5 cherry. We bought he whole pile for 150 which is about .75.bd ft I got more of the walnut and also got an 8/4×14 x 6' ash plank. It was a good haul. Now I have to get this kitchen done so I can dream up a project for it. I think Miss J might have a music safe in her future. I am thinking along the lines of the rocking chair cradle, but not rocking. A place to store the music, a music stand, and drawers for all the paraphenalia. String players need a place for rosin, fingernail clippers, metronoms and all kinds of other stuff. She doesn't like a chair with a back for practice, especially when she is playing her cello. 'Course I am just a mere guitar picker and I can practice just fine in the easy chair with a cold one handy and I don't need any notes to play that old hill billy gospel music.


----------



## Alexandre

Nice!
Anyone know how to make a Piano?
Planning on making that on my next project… LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

You can tune a piano, but you can't Tuna Fish!!!

Brought to you by "R. E. O. Speedwagon"..........


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, I used a #8 at toolsforworkingwood today..
I almost dropped it, it is one of those antique stanleys.


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, How was the coffee i put on at 3AM this morning?


----------



## DIYaholic

I could not taste it as I had it fed to me intravenously. It worked, I awoke @ 6:00am refreshed!


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, I dont wanna use that chisel i bought…
Its worth more than your #3, #8 and #5 all together.


----------



## superdav721

Wow a lot going on. 
Thanks guys fer the permission to 8!t(h. It is better today, I think. Now I have to redo the dinning room ceiling to floor for the youngest to move into.
Hey Rex 
Tedd no hurry we will be here when you get it going.
Nice chisels.
What a wood gloat.
Now I have a shop problem.
Go see. Short video.
Marty did you get your drawers done?
Mike have fun!
Eddie we are still going to come see you.
Randy what games will you be watching this weekend?
Hope I didn't miss anyone.
You guys post a lot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
The Open Championship. Known here in the states as The British Open. Golf is a four letter word, especially the way I play!!!


----------



## Alexandre

*Dave*, I still need to set the hoops for my chisel….
Will do that when I return, Then I'm gonna make another project.
You forgot my name


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, did you mean Gol*D* or Gol*F*?


----------



## superdav721

Alexandre I would be happy to help you with your chisel.


----------



## superdav721

Randy we have this going on right now.
Annandale Golf Club will host the PGA Tour "True South Classic" scheduled for July 16 -22, 2012


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, Do you have Experiance working with the chisel?


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, gotta go eat a late dinner… I'm happy that I have waterstones now..


----------



## superdav721

Yes I have chisel experience.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, Dave has experience chiseling everyone out of money!!! Lol.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave - Nicely done video.
Not sure if I'm qualified to give you any advice on a bench, but I do like my new one. I especially like the 6" or so wide tray in the middle of mine. It's a great place to keep hand tools readily at hand. Although it does become a junk collector as well.

Ham - Nice haul.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I want to attend a PGA event (The Masters?), one of these days. I know I'll never PLAY a PGA event!


----------



## superdav721

Bags, I am still in the part of I have an idea but no set plans. Tool trays are a plus.
You will get there one day Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice find *Ham*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Got the pieces cut and ready to go together….


----------



## superdav721

Good deal Marty.
We await the construction.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You got ALL those dovetails cut by hand already!!! You go girl!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Here it is. I modified the body a bit…..
http://shopsmithhandson.com/archives/nov_dec_01/html/major_project.htm


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, I really like the extra large sized dovetails on your bench.
I'm getting a little tired of seeing "roubo" workbenches that probably have $800.00 worth of hardwood in them. And I suspect a lot of these high end workbenches will only have collectable tools collecting dust whilst sitting on them.

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just one dovetail *Randy*. It's called a dado…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes *Marty*, but did you cut the dado by hand???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike* I have $5 in wood in my workbench…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I pushed it thru the tablesaw by hand…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, My bench is recycled bunk beds and recycled tabletops from the local university.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also pushed it thru the bandsaw and plainer before pushing thru the tablesaw….


----------



## DIYaholic

You big (non)Galoot you, Marty!


----------



## Alexandre

*Guys*, I'm gonna make a honing jig for my sharpening stones….


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy* Calm down… Go have a cold one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My top is from a highschool workbench. That's what I paid $5 for. The frame is an old recycled laminated construction beam. Back when they used real wood…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
There is a new innovation available to the general public, it is called a *camera*!!!
No pictures, it DIDN'T happen. Where IS your proof???


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, Now I guess you also don't believe me that I bought that chisel?


----------



## superdav721

Mike I use mine. I am most likely going to use popular on the new one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On my hard drive. When it's done and the video is edited, I will post it. Meanwhile, Here's a tease…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty page, bookmarked and noted. Thanks.


----------



## Alexandre

Why doesn't anyone just have a huge log for a workbench?
A log the size of this…









It would be MUCH sturdier, and EASIER to flatten..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Did you notice the patterns where squared so you have to draw them out??? I can mail you the rocker pattern that I have drawn out if you want it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, I don't think that will fit in my shop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What you need to do, Marty, is build the workshop around the workbench/log!! Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Alexandre

No… The END GRAIN IS THE WORK SURFACE…
That means all you need is a 40" high one, IT WILL FIT… 
Well… Maybe.


----------



## Alexandre

Marty & Randy, The log will make a perfect stand for a tool such as a lathe or something..


----------



## superdav721

No Marty I can print it to scale. Thanks!


----------



## Bagtown

Anyone else watching the Braves kick Washingtons butt?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
Not watching, but that is great news. For MY Mets!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Washington just came back tied 10-10
Bottom of the 9th


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, Does that mean I built my lathe cabinet for nothing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, The Mets couldn't do that…..


----------



## Bagtown

Only big league game I ever saw was a BoSox game.
Took the Boy Scouts down years ago.


----------



## Bagtown

Marty - I know.
Mets. . . meh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get Randy another beer…..

I'm off here…..

Night All…..


----------



## Bagtown

gone into extra innings


----------



## DIYaholic

My Mets are *Amazin'*!!!
When I was a cub/boy scout I saw the Mets & NY Skankees, each team once. As of now, Ive seen the Mets about 8-10 times, the NY Skankees twice.


----------



## HamS

Mornin' gents,

Coffee is fine and so is the rest of my world. Got some grout on the stone last night. It is gorgeous. I love stone. Today, I get to run the model railroad at the county museum for two hours and then build the 'chimney' for the range hood. That is the last structural task before I start moving cabinets and stoves. I am going to get some shop time this evening probably building the dolly to move the pool table.

We have some mushrooms that were marked downed at Kroeger's and I have a fresh tomato from my pitiful little garden and I am going to make a mushroom, tomato omelet for Miss J and me. I think Miss J is making up some biscuits, she was just asking me to get off the computer and go get her some buttermilk so I suspect that is in my future.

LAter guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Looks like the night shift took the weekend off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin says breakfast better then mushrooms and tomatoes. I'm gonna need some pics of that model railroad so don't forget the camera today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
QUIET DOWN!!!
I was try'n to sleep in and all your hollering about trains, woke me up.

For crying out loud, who in there right mind wood ruin good eggs, or anything really, with fungus that tastes like dirt (mushrooms), I can't figure it out sometimes. where's my coffee…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Add a little chopped ham and some pepperjack cheese and you got a feast fit for a Hoosier…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

is anybody elses LumberJocks running super slow this morning or did I just fall asleep at my desk???


----------



## DIYaholic

Now the birds are makin' noise, I'll never get back to sleep! Where's my shotgun?

Peppers, onions, sausage & VERMONT CHEDDAR cheese, gets my vote for a breakfast omlet, fit for a…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Mine is a little slow, but it does that on a fairly regular basis…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Would your omelet be fit for a varmint???


----------



## DIYaholic

I can see a racoon or something scouring through the garbage for some remains…..Or yourself!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy and his varmints…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning everyone…


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, Coffee has arrived!


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a great movie!!!
I tell ya, I get no respect…...(in my best Rodney Dangerfield voice)


----------



## DIYaholic

Not that I deserve any respect!

Now then, I need suggestions as to what tasks, projects I can put off 'til tomorrow????


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Toolsforworkingwood was a BRILLIANT experiance.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits and scatterbrains.
First cup of coffee is great, got some Espresso (real) this morning and it's just like an instant rich blood transfusion.
Nice to see a lot up on Saturday morning.


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, I got a LOT of free swag at toolsforworkingwood…


----------



## Alexandre

Morning *Roger*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys, I'm running on steroids for the next 2 days, aren't you all lucky?
Hi Alex et al, you had a great shopping spree, glad you had a good time.
I respect you Randy. 
Gonna be 104 today, I'm gonna be an indoor hermit


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Alexandre,
Glad you are enjoying yourself, in the "Big City".

Rex,
It is good to see you. I'd still be asleep, except Marty kept making noise & I couldn't sleep!!!

Marty,
Go edit that workbench video…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex, Alex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Gonna be *104* today.
Congrats, I didn't know it was your birthday!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to go and have a brain MRI on Monday, they found a machine with a big enough orifice to get my head in, and has a micro lens to take pictures.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty - NO, 104 degrees, Tit. You big girl's blouse.
My birthday is in October, I'll announce the day later, nudge, nudge, hint, hint.


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, It is too noisy here…
*Marty* got that log in your shop yet?


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, got that giant log in your shop yet?
Roger, congrats on being 104years old, 9o more years and i catch up to you ;-0
Randy, whats for breakfast?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Alex, did you say you were from the RSA?


----------



## Alexandre

I'm sure theres a Candid photography in Guelph, ON


----------



## Alexandre

yeah then moved to canada…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't have the log in the shop, but I have a saw in a box…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where a bouts in SA Alex?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're celebrating T-Rex turning 104


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Marty, I will only be 29 in the head in October, but somehow my head got stuck on almost 70 year old body.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
My b-day is in October also.
However, I won't be celebrating my 104th!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOOOOOOD MORRRRRRRNING FELLOW LIMBERJERKS!

Ya'll have me already bout pissing my damned pants this morning.
Ya'll probably won't find it funny though.
I've been fighting gophers for a couple of month now.
It's gotten freaking rediculous.
I've even been out in the yard at two in the morning with a sharp shooter shovel and pitch fork, trying to route that little sucker into a pocket so I can kill him. 
Yes, I've gotten the CaddyShack reference on a regular basis lately when I tell people of my problem.
Then someone posted a photo that I think is from CaddyShack.
Post # 15747


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning William,
Yes, Marty posted the "Caddyshack" picture.
In order to successfully trap a gopher, you need one of them stylish hats. Ya got one of them stylish hats???
Good luck "hunting"!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Roger, Rispark, Gauteng, RSA
Randy, Rex lives in ROT
William, Get a hunting gun…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got a camouflage "flop" hat. 
I'm not sure of the proper term for those hats.
It's the same type as in the photo.
I have called them flop hats for years though because the "brim" just flops on them when they get some age on the. Yet, they're more comfortable when they're so aged that one has to hide the hat from their wife in order to retain possesion of it. 
So yes, I am prepared for gopher hunting.
I need large calibers and exploaives though to go full CaddyShack.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Alex, I have the guns.
That isn't the problem.
I have actually killed gophers when I lived out in the country with firearms. 
I live in a closer neighborhood now. 
The neighbors are not going to appreciate my shooting numerous rounds into the ground in the middle of the night.
Yet, that seems to be the only time these little buggers move, is the middle of the night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gave up a few weeks ago and allowed myself to be given a cat.
I hate cats.
We had the cat for barely a week.
It never killed the gopher.
Then one morning while sitting at the stop light about two miles up the road, I looked out across the traffic lanes.
I thought to myself, "hmmm, that looks like cat".
About the same moment when I realized it WAS my cat, *SPLAT!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just read an interesting report from India where that have been experimenting using one of the TATA model small cars for alternative fuels.









The have adjusted the fuel/ignition system to run on methane gas - an abundant almost free gas, and completely renewable, with Green Emission standards.
The 4 seats in the car have a short valve intake located centrally where the seat joins the seat back. The idea is when you sit on the seat, your ass plugs into the valve, allowing methane gas to be fed to the engine.
The following test has proved impressive results:
Single car occupant (driver only) can expect to get 5 miles per fart on a diet of curried eggs. or 150 miles total.
Even better, a family of 4 can provide a mileage of over 700 miles, and the exhaust emissions will create a Green environment for pedestrians.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Alex, but I used to live in the RSR


----------



## Alexandre

Roger, where?


----------



## Alexandre

Roger… LOL that seat must be uncomfortable on the tata…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Salisbury - Now Hahahahari


----------



## superdav721

Oh my yall have lost your minds.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning dave…. Am putting pictures of my new chisel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
One can not lose, what one does not have…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Alex, I was only there for just under 4 years, on contracts for Rio Tinto and Anglo-American, I'm originally from England.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Alex, I did go down to Johannesburg and Benoni once but that's all. Do you know there are quite a few WW on LJ's who live in the RSA?


----------



## Alexandre

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39939


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I, for one, have not lost my mind SuperD.
I know exactly where it is, beside my bed in a jar, as always.
I was told too many times that I had a dirty mind, so I took it out to clean it.
Then I forgot to put it back in. 
Now it resides in the jar.
I've gotten along this far without it.
I'll put it back in one day if I ever find a need arise where I may need to. 
Until then, I prefer to live in ignorant bliss!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And now I'm off to the shop to play with sharp objects.
Ya'll have a helluva day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I needs to watch "The Open Championship".......

TTFN…..............


----------



## superdav721

2 1/2 inches of rain this morning.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....look at all the new posts and all that without the night crew!? I gotta go with Dave here….lot's of lost minds….To bad LJ's doesn't have a lost and found….

Dave - that's a bunch of rain….again. You might want to rethink the Ark idea…...been storming here as well. Guess I get to hang out in the shop again…...darn it.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## JL7

Dave - quick question…...do you use iMovie on the iPad? Is it worth the $5.00. I would think you would have to import the video thru iTunes?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff everything I do for video is with I movie. I have access to many programs. They are for a bit of a higher level than I care to learn. iMovie is simple once you get a few points down. The bad thing with it on the pad is you dont have a mouse. Is is a bit harder to crop a video. I bought it and use it. It came on my macbook but the ipad version had a few more themes. 
Answer Yes


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave! I'll give it a try!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

noon nuber and misfits


----------



## HamS

I have actually gotten tired while working in the shop on a wood project. It is part of the great kitchen right face, because I have to move the pool table to the living room, which is going to become a billiards room. In order to do this I have to build a dolly to lift and move a five hundred pound table that should not be racked or twisted. I will post a pic or two when it is complete. Might even make a video of the pool table move. It is essentially a stout frame that has room for a hydraulic jack to fit under the framework and the ability to move wheels under it after it is jacked up and then let it down on the wheels and roll it to its new abode. I did not get it done, but half of it is together and I anticipate the great move tomorrow.


----------



## Alexandre

Evening guys…


----------



## Bagtown

That's a pretty beefy dolly there Ham.
Hope it works out well.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Hey mike…


----------



## Bagtown

Evenin' Alexandre. . .
pretty quiet around here tonight.
All the fellas musta' taken their sweethearts out to dinner and dancing.

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

82 posts to intercept!


----------



## DamnYankee

About to head in to see Batman, I just might miss the intercept


----------



## DamnYankee

Lasie! Go tell Stumpy!


----------



## Alexandre

They have all gone to see batman…


----------



## Bagtown

Took my wife, son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter over to the shore for fish and chips tonight.
Was a great evening. Watched the sun set over the water from the beach.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Ham a tedious move it will be. I await the outcome.
Evening everyone. 
Today I cleaned my shop, did a bit of welding and contemplated my bench.


----------



## Bagtown

Someday I'm gonna clean my shop.

someday


----------



## superdav721

I have to. I get so frustrated when I cant find a tool.


----------



## Alexandre

What tool were you looking for?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, I was lurking around your site the other night.
It's looking really good.


----------



## DIYaholic

74ish Posts 'til INTERCEPT


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

rain again today ,just enought to not spray poly , rain yesterday too with a hail strom to go with it ,hit while i was going to get some popeyes chicken, here it is my truck is going to get ruined for a piece of chicken, but it was small heil and i got my chicken and got home


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kids want me to go with them to see the batman show thursday,with them we have seen the other two they were both good.such a shame what that idiot did at the movie theather killing all those people for no reason .if somebody there would of had a gun they could have shot that idiot and saved some lives ,everybody here carries gun with them,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, me too, I get very frustrated when I can't find my tool.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We had 106 here today Eddie, no rain.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, are you still working on the stick chairs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* got to go to san antonio next month to see my son gratuate from navy corman school ,so i have somebody to go to the bonnie and clyde show to sell what i got , those rocking horses i think would sell there and the chairs too .not sure but you may want to try it i could help you get them there,maybe next month r so when im in town too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* got two more to go ,doing some benches and tables too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *how you and those steroides doing together.


----------



## superdav721

My favorite tape measure Alex.
Thanks Mike I try to put a little time in it each day. 
It is nice to have my own place. I try to put a bit more content there and I can do my metal work as well.
Eddie go see the shop with the kids.
Roger you put a big ole grin on my face. Stop that.
I got 2 3/4 inches. In three weeks I have had over 20 inches. My yard is knee high. I cant get in the garden.
SHOP TIME


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, the steroids should keep me going until tomorrow night, then ==----- klunk !


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we need Stumpy Vision!
Where the footage?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that woman i been seeing wanted to clean my shop , told her i didnt want to get into a serious relationship


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, are the benches and tables the same style as the stick chairs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Dave*, where and what has stumpy been doing , probably still training those new hand he hired


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, do you mean if a woman is willing to clean your shop, she wants a serious relationship. What's the matter with you?. If she seriously wants to clean your shop, let her do it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *they ard the same but the tables are a little different ,my daughter got the first one so doing another kids hard to say no to em im going to post this one maybe put some inlay in it a little to dress it up


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie, she come with a chainsaw and a motorboat?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I can just imagine you and her on the stoop feeding each other Popeye's chicken wings and biscuit. And the chicken grease will come in handy later.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

may be to late she didnt say anything and thats usealy a bad sign with women ,i thought the same thing should have kept my mouth shup at least till it was clean


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and the hot spice you better wash you hand first they hit ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, just think of her as a gadget you screw on the bed that does the cleaning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike *she dont have either ,pretty legs thou she dose have a nice john deere riding mower


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kinda like a good wood vise ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if this keep up im going to give *Marty* back his rubber doll or was that *Randy*:0)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, those rubber dolls ain't so hot at cleaning a shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* how many more treatment you got


----------



## superdav721

You guys are on a role. I go watch 2 YouTube videos and the next thing I know Mike is pulling up in a motor boat with chicken. Eddie has his girlfriends John Deer looking for Stumpy. And Rex…..well you know how Rex is.
And these are the days of our lives as the wood chip turns.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, is the John Deere one of those that has zero turning?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* that was funny As the Wood Turns we may have a soap here ,i remember my grandma saying shut up the as the wood turns is on lol


----------



## superdav721

One of my daughters came in the bed room and was complaining to her mother. "Mom my forehead is breaking out." 
I said" Oh its nothing your finally growing a brain and its an allergic reaction."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* it was one of those with the two stick shift leavers zero turning too


----------



## superdav721

Movie time.
Peace Nubbers!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL *Dave* that aint right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* what day is your birthday the intercept is getting close


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Eddie


----------



## DIYaholic

39 posts 'till INTERCEPT!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep DIY, Eddie and I are trying ….(while others go off to watch a movie !!!!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Keep us updated Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i been lurking around looking


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I think you may have chased her off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rex & all,
I am calling it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What way are you going to San Antonio Eddie?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well as for the treatments Eddie, here's the report:

Got back from the hospital Friday about 6pm.
A mixed day, but bottom line is that this chemo treatment may have run it's course and my PSA has gone up again, meaning it's no longer working - the cancer has found a way to escape.
I have one more infusion just to make sure the tests are verified, and if they remain with PSA going up, I will be put on another type of aggressive treatment plan and see how that goes.
My next test and treatment dates ate the 8th & 10th Aug.
I have an MRI scheduled for this Monday, for my head to check for damage on the fall. On the passing out episode, the doc thinks it was the chemo nerves component and the meds to restrict it, not jiving together. I did get a med ordered for the headache.
I'm also being scheduled for a CT scan and a Bone scan. The greatest fear is for cancer to spread to the bones, which is horrible and you have to live on morphine because the pain is too hard to bear.

That's the situation.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Anyone else out there?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* not sure aint been there in twenty years, my try to get a train its still not decided yet but its om the 18th that i got to be there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

keeping you in my prayers my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she said we will always be friends , i always hate it when they say that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well every bodys gone to the movies and playing in the streets ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Davids* gone ,thought he was taking his laptop with him ,must be staying busy up there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Eddie, she still has good feelings for you. You probably need to be more diplomatic. You should have told her that there isn't anyone else, but you need time if you are ever going to get serious, you have bad memories.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, he's gone to give Rand some help and some company. I expect they are both pickled by now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How many of those chairs did you end up making?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex* i was really starting to like the rubber doll thou .


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All is not lost Eddie, a bunch of flowers will help and also a message that you have got to tread slowly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so far nine chairs, they are pickled by now ,you dont think they would do that on a Saturday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no shell be around shes just been thur a lot too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You must be the Chairman of the Sticks, Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a stickey job, kinda got stuck with it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But at least you know when to fold.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did like all those things that William did, he's made a lot of things and all good items.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* has a lot of skills and the stuff he builds is all first rate ,the scroll saw stuff hes made is awesome too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know that reader of these threads proable think we are all nuts but there is a lot of great wood workers on this thread and also so HPYD ,


----------



## superdav721

How far do we have to go?
I havent heard from Lilredweldingrod in a few weeks. Whats David helping him with?


----------



## superdav721

12


----------



## superdav721

11


----------



## superdav721

10


----------



## superdav721

9


----------



## superdav721

8


----------



## superdav721

7


----------



## superdav721

6


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

6


----------



## superdav721

5


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i thought he went to his brothers , but he said he had to go help somebody out


----------



## superdav721

4


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

5


----------



## superdav721

i could never count
This is the one. Sunday morning 12:48
HPOYD was at 15890
Were #!
Bed time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i think you got it i type to slow no* Dave* did


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

JULY 22 2012
Around 1 am in Louisiana


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's counting again…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That tinkling sound at the end of the 1812 Overture was hand planes falling on a concrete floor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't mind me, I'm just sleep walking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

I miss Queen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

SD, did you know that Brian May of Queen quite recently finished his PhD at university in Astro-Physics?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight all you WINNERS


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DamnYankee

*AND I MISSED IT!*

Was glorious? Was as wonderful we all thought it would be?

Huh? Was it?


----------



## DamnYankee

Honors go to Eddie who actually actieved intercept, and then Dave brought us ahead!

Wonder if HPOYD will now try to catch us?


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

sIt has been an interesting night at the nubber's cafe. I missed it but I was tired. I think it was inevitable and prove that, at least this particular bunch of misfits, can say a whole lot without having a coherent topic, or even any coherency at all. However, I seem to be equally endowed withht the ability to blather on and generate an enormous number of words that fill up large amounts of space on server drives and occupy their fair share of the internet's capicity and not have a single idea that is worthwhile.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning… They are all sleeping…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congratulations! A new Lumberjocks record! Cold ones all around!


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy.. Sorry, I don't drink and I am under the age limit….. Why not pour me some orange juice…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cold ones can refer to anything cold. My coffee is cold because I didn't drink it fast enough, so I'm having a "cold one" right now!


----------



## Alexandre

Oh wow…. Nice thinking…
I'm having a cheesecake.. From Juniors in NYC. 
Stumpy, did you see my chisel I bought?


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Looks like quite a run last night…..good job fellas…..the dysfunctional countdown was spot on…......

Now - time to set the sights on *global* forum topic domination. Everything is going global now, gotta think big….

Thanks for the cold one Stumpy…...it's a little early, but I need to do my part!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes I did. Very nice! I love Japanese chisles, they just look so nice. I don't have any myself, but I have been thinking of getting some for a while now.

Gotta go. Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Alexandre

cya!
Stumpy, you better get some before the maker dies… theres only one guy in the world who makes them.. ONE GUY?????????!? THATS ONE OUTA 8BILLION!
1/8000000000.
Man.. One person can make a difference.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Winners.
Thank you Ham for your words, but why talk about the government?
The intercept started rainfall in Texas and it's still coming down, must be the planes guys crying.
We are now the Super Power of Topics threads, a force to be reckoned with, a pen makers worst nightmare and a beacon for an alternative woodworking concept. 
Honors to Chairman Eddie for talking us over the edge, so to speak, master of incoherent babble and latency, and he did it with a chicken wing in the other hand !!
Today is officially now known as Misfits and Mutants day, M&M's for short.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I'll stop today and get a bag of M&M's to celebrate this special day…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Attaboy Marty, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Alexandre

Rex, Happy 1300 day on lumberjocks…


----------



## DIYaholic

My coffee infusion is starting to take effect….....

Another one (thread) Bites the Dust…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning Randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

In memorium to the HPOYD…........



















OPPS!!! Wrong type of PLANE…...


----------



## Alexandre

Kamikaze Inside one of those.. ^^^
LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

My BAD!!! Where are my manners!

Good morning HPOYD Killers,
Great work last night!

"Off Topic" post…..*WOOD*


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, want a slice of Juniors cheesecake cut with my chisel?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cheesecake is ONE of my personal favorites!!! How could I ever say NO to that kind offer, but please don't use your new chisel. Take the chisel home with you, tweak, hone & sharpen it & put it to proper use!!!

Thanks for the cheesecake.


----------



## Alexandre

LOL just kidding, heres the cheesecake.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I'll take the cheesecake & my coffee out on the porch & enjoy them outside.

I'll be back a little later.

TTFN….........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mmmmmm Alex, never had cheesecake for breakfast …. interesting.
Wow, thanks for the info, 1300 days of this site's elevation into the world misfits, idiots, verbal diarrhea pundits, lame jokes, lame people and the introduction of Farting for Pleasure. We have come a long way, you can see the trail of crap on the path we have traveled, and stepped in some along the way.


----------



## Alexandre

Cya, going to see the space shuttle.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Open Championship is in the history books, with Ernie Els proudly walking away carrying the Claret Jug!!!










Now it is time to watch my NY Mets…....


----------



## superdav721

Grats on the 1300 Roger.


----------



## superdav721

I will be doing a Traditional molding plane Blog and video.
OK Stumpy I will have cranked 2 out this weekend. We need our fix.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

noon nuber we finnaly got there YEA , just too cool
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69007


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went a play a golf this morning shot a 79 ,im stating to get good


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
A 79 is good. What about the back nine???


----------



## Bagtown

Eddie - If I ever get under 100, I'll be happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I played golf last night. Got home just in time to partake in the take over. Shot a 28 over par. I think it was the 6 whiskey sours that allowed me to play that well. Of course I was playing on the wii. I never could see chasing that little ball around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

1300…. That makes you old furniture *Rex*.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* you mean theres more than nine holes dame i thought i was getiing good to


----------



## DIYaholic

For some reason, I almost always shoot a 105. Doesn't matter where I play or if it is on my home course.

Golf has been described as; "A good walk spoiled!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hotter then heck out there….. Just spent the afternoon standing over a grill, cooking for about 40 people…..


----------



## DIYaholic

86 degrees outside, 72 degrees in the house in front of the TV!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

96 degrees outside, 72 degrees on my couch where I'm fixin' to fight the dog for…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the best i shot was a 88 and that was just luck, im usely around 90 something and find a lots of golf balls looking for mine ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* thats a lot of grilling sound like a good time ,96 is hot even in the shade


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* i dont play as much any more but for a long time i didnt even keep the score it was to many to count ,but i liked the game ,but never did get a consistance score one day i would shoot 90 then the next day shot 120 its still like that ,dont know what score ill get


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* Grats on the 1300


----------



## DIYaholic

This is nerve racking…..
Top of the 12th, Dodgers at the plate, 2 outs, bases loaded…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Dodgers score 2 runs, 2 outs, runners on 1st & 2nd…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Dodgers score another run, 6 to 3, 2 outs, runners on 1st & 2nd……


----------



## DIYaholic

Dodgers score 2 more runs, 8 to 3, 2 outs, runner on 2nd….......
My Mets are imploding…....
I'm biting my nails….......
I'm hittin' the shower…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Man, you would think this is the sports thread, first golf, then baseball, can't wait for football season.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Wood that be American Football (NFL) or what we call soccer???


----------



## DIYaholic

My Mets LOST!!!
Time for me to go shopping & visit friends (read: mouch a meal).

I don't want a "cold one", I NEED a "COLD SIX"!!!

Later Nubbers….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY. Very confusing. US football is played with the hands, whereas rest of the world football (soccer) is played with the feet, so really US football should be called "Handball", but that little game name is already used in an adolescent schoolgirl's game already.


----------



## DIYaholic

I agree Rex, it is most confusing, especially to a leaking brained misfit like myself!!!

I'm outta here! Perhaps I'll check in here, during my travels…...........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Randy, you are one of the better, if not premier Misfit and we love to hear from you on your travels in the mysterious world you live in, bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Bagtown

Of course there's always Canadian football…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But don't they play that on ice, Bags


----------



## Bagtown

uh, well, lots of games it is snowing. . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Canadian football? They don't know the rules & have weird dimensions. I mean they only have 3 downs, where as real football has 4 downs.


----------



## JL7

Good evening weiners. I mean winners!

Rex - Just want you to know…..sometimes those tests are not spot on - In my belief, positive thinking goes along ways. You've got the fighting spirit…...you can kick this….....we're pulling for you..

Hey Mike - I think I read you spent last night with the family and watched the sunset….....nice…..

Spent the day in the shop making mistakes and then trying to fix them…ended with more mistakes than those fixed…..

Randy - I thought you were mouching some dinner..?? Whats up?


----------



## JL7

Randy…...........

You know this guy?

http://www.npr.org/2012/07/22/157110234/aboriginal-sounds-on-vermont-streets


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I haven't been on Church Street, to people watch in years. All sorts of street performers show up along the pedestrian mall. I used to hang out on Church Street in downtown Burlington all the time. VERY entertaining!!!
So NO, I don't know him.
I AM mouching a meal. I'm at my friends now, posting from my phone.

TTFN….....


----------



## superdav721

Stand by for a video. I worked a bit harder on this one. 71 minutes left on the upload. HD is killing me.
Hello everyone. 
I mowed my swamp. Lawn mower looks like a four wheeler.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…looking forward to it…...might have to pop the last of the Jiffy Pop…..Marty promised the world and well…....


----------



## JL7

Randy - don't know how you deal with posting from the phone…...I know it's possible…..just a pain!!

Church Street is now on my bucket list…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood…....shop…...sawdust….......I AM GOING THROUGH WITHDRAWALS!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - where are you now? Your shop is in NC, right?


----------



## DamnYankee

I am at Tyndall AFB for 4 months. Yes shop is in NC


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Eat a whole bunch of Popsicles, you'll have plenty of wood for projects. You can also get free toothpicks at restaurants. Just a few ideas to "feed" the addiction!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rob I will post video here and my blog you can get a digital fix. Still waiting on upload.aHHHHHHHHHHH ahh!


----------



## nebo

Can someone tell how to sign ogg or log off this site????? Thanks


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner is served.
Sliders with homemade French fries. Mmmmmm yummy!!!
TTFN…..


----------



## JL7

*ogg*

This will be the word of the week…..


----------



## superdav721

nebo at the top right corner you will see your user name. Click that and a drop down menu will appear. The very bottom one is sign off.


----------



## JL7

What's the count at Dave?


----------



## DamnYankee

I brought my plane irons and chisels andnthey are ready to use. Maybe I could get a piece of wood and chisel it!


----------



## DamnYankee

I've also got a stack of woodporn but ive read it all!
Besides, woodnporn is about like other porn …. it makes you wannna


----------



## superdav721

check it out.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/refurbishing-traditional-wood-moulding-plane/


----------



## superdav721

Rob for you
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/31156


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry *Jeff*. Tried to get the bench finished this weekend, but between the two birthday parties I had to attend and the commission work that came in, it left the bench top short of two drawer boxes and a finish…..


----------



## JL7

Good stuff Dave…............

Rob - hang in there - when you do get back in the shop….it will be sweet…...we can compare mistakes….


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - so you went for *FUN* and *MONEY* before us…?

Just curious what you are building in there…....


----------



## Alexandre

Evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I'm building a wedding guest book, a mausoleum shaped card box, (very weird jobs) and a mirror shelf…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff thats weird


----------



## JL7

Marty - Ah Ha - that is slightly weird…..but work is good…..I got a request for a project yesterday….so now I can focus on a project.

I seem to do better when requested to build….than just building…...

I am building a keepsake box now -but it's simplicity is really kicking my A$$.......


----------



## superdav721

You need a problem to get the old juices flowing.


----------



## JL7

Yep…....I guess that's it…..

So you are not a Tom Waits fan?


----------



## superdav721

Waits was a hell of a writer.


----------



## JL7

He's still alive as far as I know! And yes….he has a way with words!


----------



## DamnYankee

Dav thanks for the video. Well done and informative. Makes me want to make shavings!


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome DY
No doubt Jeff


----------



## Alexandre

I'm going back to ON tommorow…


----------



## superdav721

?


----------



## Alexandre

Canada…


----------



## superdav721

AHHHHHH. I see, said me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Super,
I'll have to watch the vids tomorrow. It is late & need my beauty sleep.

Alex,
Glad you enjoyed NYC, have a safe return trip.

Everyone else,
Have a great tomorrow (or today, as the case may be).

Post #15999


----------



## DIYaholic

POST # 16,000

I decided to take this one…..........

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

post 16001
5491 posts
in 706 days


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Post 16002. Not to be outdone.


----------



## mikedddd

Well Roger I guess that would make this post 16003.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Mike
16004


----------



## DamnYankee

16005
2051 in 428 days

I AM NOT!!! GOING TO START CALCULATING INTERCEPTS FOR EVERONE! NOT GONNA DO IT!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres everybody at it lonely at the top


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- That's one sweet, sweet video. I tweeted about it this morning. I can't believe I am "tweeting"... I hate myself…


----------



## superdav721

I here ya, you think they could have called it "shout out".
Thanks a lot Stumpy. That is a big deal to me. 
You the man.


----------



## Alexandre

Hey guys, I'm at McDonald's…. lOL


----------



## superdav721

what ya gittin?


----------



## JL7

You can't hide SuperDave….....come on…...


----------



## DS

I was winning, right up until the moment I lost.

Oh well… This proves I can't ALWAYS be right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DS* look at the good side you got second place


----------



## DS

First loser… heheh


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thats a great video ,thanks


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Guys
Yall noticed hahahaahahah


----------



## boxcarmarty

SuperDave has popped back into the phone booth and turned back into mild mannered David Bardin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, I understand that there is some new lake front property available up there by you…..

*Drought uncovers town in Salamonie*
Monument City submerged when reservoir formed
Associated Press

The drought gripping Indiana is offering visitors to Salamonie Reservoir their first glimpse of a town submerged for nearly half a century.

Declining water levels at reservoir have revealed the remnants of a town that was submerged when the reservoir was created in 1967.

Wayne Ley, assistant reservoir manager, said people have been visiting what used to be Monument City and have found artifacts.

"They've found old doorknobs, different things you could find around a house, maybe a coin or two," Ley said.

Foundations of houses and the building blocks of a former schoolhouse also are visible.

"Normally, this is under several feet of water," he said.

Four towns were submerged when the reservoir was created. Graves located in area cemeteries were moved elsewhere, he said, but some unmarked graves were washed away and are now being discovered in strange places.

"Usually, bones are found by fishermen who are fishing along the shore, and they'll look down and they'll see some bones," Ley said.

Boaters using the reservoir are being warned to use caution because old house foundations, roads and other parts of the underwater towns not completely visible could present an unseen danger.

Ley said he has worked at the reservoir for three decades and has never seen the towns until now.

"We do not expect this to happen again. I've worked here 34 years, and this has never happened before," he said.


----------



## superdav721

Thats a cool story Marty. Says the masked man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It sounds like it would be worth a drive up north to check it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, You could turn back into SuperDave and fly up there…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I heard about that story. Interesting. I wonder if we'll see Atlantis soon? My fruit trees are so dry it took a whole bushel of peaches to make one daiquiri.

Looks like the politicos have been going nuts on the site lately. This morning all of the threads on the home page were off topic. Why can't they just chat about woodworking, like us? ... oh, wait…

It's hot. I'm off to have a couple cold ones. I think they still sell Schlitz at the corner store.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi Randy…


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, I have 2 slices of cheesecake left…
One for you, one for me?
I've had my slice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello all.
It was 91 degrees & dripping humid today. It is now 70 degrees & storming outside!!!

I wonder if Aquaman will be found in that underwater world, now visible???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think that drill press table will be done this weekend. Hopefully I will FINALLY get the plans up.

I'm working on several new projects. I'm most excited about the new dust collection cyclone made from wood. Don't know when it'll be finished, but hopefully soon. I'm also trying out some wooden duct designs. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, you should change stumpynubs to stumpynoobs…


----------



## superdav721

;p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out Rogers multi tray…..
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69088#comment-1315456


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* Share some of that cool rain. It's 98 here…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Stumpy,

Wish I was closer, I'd be over to sweep up or whatever I could to help out.

I've been sticking to mostly handtools of late.
Still don't trust the tablesaw and meds mix.
For some reason, I ordered this one night.
Think I'll sharpen it up and head for the shore and see what kind of mess I can make out of a piece of driftwood.

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Is McNugget gonna have to share the shop with a wooden duck???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Medicated Mike is on the loose with an adze…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, any of you nubbers ever build a shaving horse?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Marty, there's an axe head on the other side. . .


----------



## superdav721

yep and I need to make another.


----------



## Bagtown

Sometime you get a chance maybe you could take a picture Dave. Maybe let me know what your wanting to change in your new one (if any changes are needed)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham's moving a pool table. Everybody jump in and give him a hand…..
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69091#comment-1315485


----------



## HamS

I suppose I ought to go look at that village. It is only three miles from my house.

I got the dolly made and the pool table has been move to its halfway resting place. I posted the dolly as a project. While it is not fine furniture, I think it is pretty fine engineering, at least engineering in terms of thinking harder to avoid working harder.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I turned my fan on HIGH and pointed it in your direction. Is it working???

I recieved the two machined pulleys, for my TS, from In-Line Industries today. Now I have to install them, align the blade to the miter slot, check the fence for parallel. Then it will be time to make a sled. Anyone want to come over and do all this, er, I mean give me a hand???


----------



## Bagtown

So my midcentury birthday is coming up. At this point my wife and I don't often surprise each other with gifts and such. So she said she had a hundred bucks to spend and did I want the cash or a Lee Vally gift certificate.
I thought I'd try something a little different this time. We have in the past bought cows, goats and chickens in each others name for 3rd world families. Someone told me about micro loans, so I found a site called Kiva.org . So I started looking around on there and found a husband and wife in the Phillipines that wanted a loan of $100.00 for new fishnets and fish hooks. Here's a link to them. I just thought this is a good way to use the money first and then when it's paid back by January, I can use it at Lee Valley.
After I made the loan I read that the average annual income in the Phillipines is $1175.

It felt good to do this, it's like I get to use my cash twice.

Mike


----------



## HamS

Marty,

If you want to come up I'd buy you lunch and show you around the shop. Maybe even share a cold Nehi.


----------



## superdav721

Mike it bit the dust years ago. But it is on the list for building. Brian Boggs has the coolest I have ever seen.
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2911.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey,
Radar O'Rielly drank Grape Nehi!!! And if you rearrange HAMS, you get MASH!! Coincedence, I think NOT!!!


----------



## Bagtown

OK, let's see if we can drive Hams pool table dolly into the top three for tomorrow.


----------



## Bagtown

I watch MASH almost every weeknight still.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
That is a great way to celebrate a birthday!!! Good for you.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi…


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, What have you been doing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening everyone!
I take one day off and ya'll post so much that I'm not even trying to read it all.
Anything interesting happen?

Anyway, I finished my clock.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, And I wish I was able to slip that No.8 Jointer from toolsforworkingwood in a small pouch…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry I've been out of touch lately.
I'm usually out of touch with reality anyway.
It just seems to be spilling over into every other aspect of my life as well lately.


----------



## Alexandre

Nice clock william, I saw it, Really complex.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave,

I just took the time to watch your moulding plane video.
Really informative and educational.
Production was great too.
Maybe I'll look at some of those next time I see a box of em at a yardsale.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

It's good to have ya back here William. Beautiful clock.


----------



## superdav721

Please do Mike I would love to see one rescued and saved.


----------



## HamS

Cubs win, Good night all


----------



## DIYaholic

For some reason, I can't keep my eyes open. I think they are trying to tell me something.

I will sleep on it & see if I can figure out what they are trying to say…..........

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a awesome clock *William*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* Dave got me wanting to look for some of those planes too


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys.

Today is a different day. for some reason the screen is right between the lens. There are the lyrics to a country song there, between the lenses. Maybe the coffeee has not hit the eyes yet. Now the pool table is out of the way I need to finish the chimney that will hide the venting for the range hood. Then a bit of musdding to seal it to the wall and it will be time to move the first two cabinets. that will be the moment of truth when I find out if the existing cbinets will survive demounting and moving. I hope so at this point, as the budget is kind of stretched thin.

I have to go cut a hole in the ceiling now for the vent pipe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is it alright to drink beer at 7 AM?... on the toilet?...


----------



## superdav721

Sure Stumpy as long as your not driving to work on a tricycle.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## superdav721

SPAM


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you spam us twice in a row with the exact same pitch we are bound to buy!


----------



## Alexandre

Lol… What a spammer. I'm at tim Hortons right now…


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all….....mighty quiet around here…....or maybe everyone took the 7AM beer advice….....burp.


----------



## Alexandre

LOL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

8 posts since the morning crew…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another sizzling day in Martysville…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, what time is it there?


----------



## JL7

Rained on and off most of the day here…...high of 80…......


----------



## Alexandre

;(
Jealous…


----------



## JL7

Still REALLY humid…...now in danger of having to mow the yard again…....ARRRRHH!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, 6:18pm


----------



## JL7

Anybody noticed how Dave (formerly known as SuperDave) has been cranking out new videos?? Nobody but Dave….....thanks Dave.


----------



## superdav721

Hot!
Humid!


----------



## Alexandre

okay…
What time are you in your shop


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy needs to whoop us a video out.


----------



## Alexandre

Hot, Humid and…. DRY.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - thanks for taking a minute away from your video editing to chat!


----------



## superdav721

Any spare minute I can. But the fear of melting has stopped me.


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy's probably panicking because he has no more cold ones…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, Whenever I walk out there…..


----------



## superdav721

If you notice the roar in the last video it is a huge squirrel fan in the top of my shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just had some new router bits delivered. Guess I better get busy…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - they outlawed the floating fish here…... cause it might spread the zebra mussel thing…....too bad…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah guys, I got to try out my waterstones today   !


----------



## JL7

Seems like the site is getting stuck again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is a *FLYING FISH*!!!


----------



## JL7

New router bits?!

New waterstones?!

I got nothin' new


----------



## JL7

Flying….Floating….... *against the law.*


----------



## JL7

Land of 10,000 Lakes - we take our fish laws serious…


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, What router bit brand did you get?
Harbor frieght?? LOL
Hi Randy, What new stuff have you got?
Jeff, Everyone knows you got some new wood…


----------



## JL7

No new WOOD here…...but just a line on a stash of free wood…...will know more after this coming weekend….


----------



## JL7

Randy - I am interested in your table saw improvements…...keep us posted….....


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Get some tempered glass and use it as the tabletop… Dead flat if you have the correct amount of support beams.


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
New Stuff:
Machined pulleys, V-link belt & blade gaurd for TS.
2 HF HVLP paint sprayers.
12 Pack of Beer.

I know I will put the beer to good use & quickly. As a matter of fact, I have already put the beer into service!!!

"JEOPARDY" is on, I'll be distracted for a while…............


----------



## JL7

If you haven't seen this…it's pretty cool….live cam of the bears and salmon in Alaska (yes…flying fish):

click

Be patient - the bears do eventually win…..


----------



## superdav721

nice Jeff. That was cool.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, put a tempered glass table top…


----------



## DIYaholic

If I were to put tempered glass, then I wood think it was a coffee/cocktail table. Then I wood really be in trouble…..


----------



## Alexandre

Spinning blade and a cold one don't match…


----------



## superdav721

Red alert HPOYD is right behind us.


----------



## Alexandre

k?


----------



## superdav721

Mr. President and Gentlemen:
You've heard a lot of pratin' and prattlin' about this bein' the age of specialization. I'm a carpenter by trade. At one time I could of built a house, barn, church, or chicken coop. But I seen the need of a specialist in my line, so I studied her. I got her, she'smine. Gentlemen, you are face to face with the champion privybuilder of Sangamon County.
Luke Harkins was my first customer. He heerd about me specializin' and decided to take a chance. I built fer him the average eight family, three holer. With that job my reputation was made, and since then I have devoted all my time and thought to that special line. Of course, when business is slack, I do do a little paperhangin' on the side. But my heart is just in privy buildin'. And when I finish a job, I ain't through. I give all my customers six months' privy service free gratis. I explained thisto Luke, and one day he calls me us and sez: "Lem, I wish you'd come out here, I'm havin' privy trouble." 
So I gits in the car and drives out to Luke's place, and hid behind them Baldwins, where I could get a good view of the situation.
It was right in the middle of hayin' time, and them hired hands was goin' in and stayin' anywheres from forty minutes to an hour. Think of that!
I sez: "Luke, you sure have got privy trouble." So I takes out my kit of tools and goes in to examine the structure.
First I looks at the catalogue hangin' there, thinkin' it might be that; but it wasn't even from a reckonized house. Then I looks at the seats proper, and I see what the trouble was. I had made them holes too durn comfortable. So I gets out a scroll saw and cuts 'em square with hard edges. Then I go back and takes up my position as before-me here, the Baldwins here, and the privy there. And I watched them hired hands goin' in and out for nearly two hours; and not one of them was stayin' more then four minutes.
"Luke," I sez, "I've solved here." That's what comes of bein' a specialist.
'Twarn't long after I built that twin job for the school house, then after that the biggest plant up to date-an eight holer. Elmer Ridgway was down and looked it over. And he came to me one day and sez: "Lem, I seen that eight hole job you done down there at the Corners, and it sure is a dandy; and figgerin' as how I'm goin' to build on the old Roberson property, I thought I'd ask you to kind of estimate on a job for me." 
You come to the right man, Elmer," I sez. "I'll be out as soon as I get the roof on the two-seater I'm puttin up for the Sheriff." 
Couple of days later I drives out to Elmer's place, getin' there about dinner time. I knocks a couple of times on the door and I see they got a lot of folks to dinner, so not wishin' to disturb 'em, I sneaks around to the side door and yells: "Hey, Elmer, here I am; where do you want that privy put?" 
Elmer comes out and we get to talkin' about a good location. He was all fer puttin' her right alongside a jagged path runnin' by a Northern Spy.
"I wouldn't do it, Elmer," I sez; "and I'll tell you why. In the first place, her being' near a tree is bad. There ain't no sound in nature so disconcertin' as the sound of apples droppin' on th' roof. Then another thing, there's a crooked path runnin' by that tree and the soil there ain't adapted to absorbin' moisture. Durin' the rainy season she's likely to be slippery. Take you grandpappy-goin' out there is about the only recreation he gets. He'll go out some rainy night with his nighties flappin' around his legs, and like as not when you come out in the mornin' you'll find him prone in the mud or maybe skidded off one of them curves and wound up in the corn crib. No, sir, I sez, put her in a straight line with the house and, if it's all the same to you have her go past the woodpile. I'll tell you why.
Take a woman, fer instance-out she goes. On the way she'll gather five sticks of wood, and the average woman will make four or five trips a day. There's twenty sticks in the wood box without any trouble. On the other hand, take a timid woman: if she sees any men folks around, she's too bashful to go direct out so she'll go to the woodpile, pick up the wood, go back to the house and watch her chance. The average timid woman-especially a new hired girl-I've knowed to make as many a ten trips to the woodpile before she goes in, regardless. On a good day you'll have the wood box filled by noon, and right there is a savin' of time.
"Now, about the diggin' of her. You can't be too careful about that," I sez; "dig her deep and dig her wide. It's a mighty sight better to have a little privy over a big hole than a big privy over a little hole. Another thing; when you dig her deep you've got 'er dug; and you ain't got that disconcertin' thought stealin' over you that sooner or later you'll have to dig again.
"And when it comes to construction," I sez, "I can give you joists or beams. Joists make a good job. Beams cost a bit more, but they're worth it. Beams, you might say, will last forever. 'Course I could give you joists, but take your Aunt Emmy: she ain't gettin' a mite lighter. Some day she might be out there when them joists give way and there she'd be-catched. Another thing you've go to figger on, Elmer," I sez, "is that Odd Fellows picnic in the fall. Them boys is goin' to get in there in four and sixes, singin' and drinkin' and the like, and I want to tell you there's nothin' breaks up an Odd Fellows picnic quicker than a diggin' party. Beams, I say, every time, and rest secure.
"And about her roof," I sez, "I can give you a lean-to type of a pitch roof. Pitch roofs cost a little more, but some of out best people has lean-tos. If it was fer myself, I'd have a lean-to and I'll tell you why.
"A lean-to has two less corners fer the wasps to build their nests in; and on a hot August afternoon there ain't nothin' so disconcertin' as a lot of wasps buzzin' 'round while you're settin' doin' a little readin', figgerin', or thinkin'. Another thing," I sez, "a lean-to gives you a high door. Take that son of yours, shootin' up like a weed: don't any of him seem to be turnin' under. If he was tryin' to get under a pitch roof door he'd crack his head every time. Take a lean-to, Elmer; they ain't stylish, but they're practical.
"Now, about her furnishin's. I can give you a nail or hook for the catalogue, and besides, a box for cobs. You take your pa for instance: he's of the old school and naturally he'd prefer the box; so put 'em both in, Elmer. Won't cost you a bit more for the box and keeps peace in the family. You can't teach an old dog new tricks," I sez.
"And as long as we're on the furnishin's, I'll tell you about a technical point that was put to me the other day. The question was this: "What is the life, or how long will the average mail order catalogue last, in just the plain, ordinary eight family three holer?' It stumped me for a spell; but this bein' a reasonable question I checked up, and found that by placin' the catalogue in there, say in January-when you get your new one-you should be into the harness section by June; but, of course, that ain't through apple time, and not countin on too many city visitors, either.
"An' another thing-they've been puttin' so many of those stiff colored sheets in the catalogue here lately that it makes it hard to figger. Somethin" really ought to be done about this, and I've thought about takin' it up with Mr. Sears Roebuck hisself.
"As to the latch fer her, I can give you a spool and string, or a hook and eye. The cost of a spool and string is practically nothin' but they ain't positive in action. If somebody comes out and starts rattlin the door, either the spool or the string is apt to give way, and there you are.
But, with a hook and eye she's yours, you might say, for the whole afternoon, if you're so minded. Put on the hook and eye of the best quality 'cause there ain't nothin' that'll rack a man's nerves more than to be sittin' there ponderin', without a good, strong, substantial latch on the door." And he agreed with me.
"Now," I sez, "what about windows; some want 'em, some don't. They ain't so popular as they used to be. If it was me, Elmer, I'd say no windows, and I'll tell you why. Take, fer instance, somebody comin' out-maybe they're just in a hurry or maybe they waited too long. If the door don't open right away and you won't answer 'em, nine times out of ten they'll go 'round and 'round and look in the window, and you don't get the privacy you ought to.
"Now, about ventilators, or the designs I cut in doors. I can give you stars, diamonds, or crescents-there ain't much choice-all give good service. A lot of people like stars, because they throw a ragged shadder. Others like crescents 'cause they're graceful and simple. Last year we was cuttin' a lot of stars; but this year people are kinda quietin' down and runnin' more to crescents. I do cut twinin' hearts now and then for young married couples, and bunches of grapes for the newly rich. These last two designs come under the head of novelties and I don't very often suggest 'em because it takes time and runs into money.
"I wouldn't take any snap judgment on her ventilators, Elmer," I sez, "because they've got a lot to do with the beauty of the structure. And don't over-do it, like Doc Turner did. He wanted stars and crescents both, against my better judgement, and now he's sorry. But its too late; 'cause when I cut 'em, they're cut." And, gentlemen, you can get mighty tired, sittin day after day lookin' at a ventilator that ain't to you likin.
"Now," I sez, "how do you want that door to swing? Openin' in or out?" He said he didn't know. So I sez it should open in. This is theway it works out: Place yourself in there. The door openin' in, say about forty-five degree. This gives you air and lets the sun beat in. Now, if you hear anybody comin', you can give it a quick shove with your foot and there you are. But if she swings out, where are you-can't run the risk of havin' her open for air or sun, because if anyone comes, you can't get up off that seat, reach way around and grab'er without gettin' caught, now can you. He could see I was right.
So I built his door like all my doors, swingin' in, and, of course, facin' east to get the full benefit of th' sun. And I tell you gentlemen, there ain't nothin' more restful than to get out there in the mornin', comfortable seated, with th' door about three-fourths open. The old sun beatin' in of you, sort of relaxes a body-makes you feel m-i-g-h-t-y, m-i-g-h-t-y r-e-s-t-f-u-l.
"Now," I sez, "about the paintin' of her. What color do you want 'er, Elmer?" He said red. "Elmer," I sez, "I can paint her red, and red makes a beautiful job; or I can paint her a bright green, or any one of a half dozen other colors, and they're all might pretty; but it ain't practical to use a single solid color, and I'll tell you why. She's too durn hard to see at night. You need contrast-just like they use on the railroad crossin' bars-so you can see 'em in the dark. If I was you, I'd paint her a bright red with white trimmin's-just like your barn. Then she'll match up nice in the daytime, and you can spot 'er easy at night, when you ain't got much time to go scoutin' around." 
"There's a lot of fine points to puttin' us a first-class privy that the average man don't think about. It's no job for an amachoor, take you my word on it. There's a whole lot more to it that you can see by just takin' a few squints at your nabor's. Why one of the worst tragedies around here in years was because old man Clark's boys thought the knowed somethin' about this kind of work and they didn't.
"Old man Clark-If he's a day he's nighty-seven-lives over there across the holler with his boys. He asked me to come over and estimate on their job. My price was too high; so they decided to do it themselves. And that's where the trouble begun.
"I was doin' a little paperhangin' at the time for that widder that lives down past the creamery. As I'd drive by I could see the boys a-workin'. Of course, I didn't want to butt in, so used to just hollar at 'em on the way by and say, naborly like: 'Hey, boys, see you're doin' a little buildin'.' You see, I didn't want to act like I was buttin' in on their work; but I knowed all the time they was goin' to have trouble with that privy. And they did. From all outside appearance it was a regulation job, but not being experienced along this line, they didn't anchor her.
"You see, I put a four by four that runs from the top straight on down five foot into the ground. That's why you never see any of my jobs upset Hollowe'en night. They might pull 'em out, but they'll never upset 'em.
"Here's what happened: They didn't anchor theirs, and they painted it solid red-two bad mistakes. Hallowe'en night come along, darker than pitch. Old man Clark was out in there. Some of them devilish nabor boys was out for no good, and they upset 'er with the old man in it.
"Of course, the old man got to callin' and his boys heard the noise. One of 'em sez: 'What's the racket? Somebody must be at the chickens.' So they took the lantern, started out to the chicken shed. They didn't find anything wrong there, and they started back to the house. Then they heerd the dog bark, and one of his boys sez: 'Sounds like that barkin' is over towards the privy.' It bein' painted red, they couldn't see she was upset so they started over there.
"In the meantime the old man had gotten so confused that he started to crawl out through the hole, yellin' for help all the time. The boys reckonized his voice and come runnin', but just as they got there he lost his holt and fell. After that they just called-didn't go near him. So you see what a tragedy that was; and they tell me he has been practically ostercized from society ever since." 
Well, time passed, and I finally got Elmer's job done; and gentlemen, everybody says that next to my eight holer, it's the finest piece of construction work in the county.
Sometimes, when I get to feelin' blue and thinkin' I hitched my wagon to the wrong star, and maybe I should have took up chiropracty or vetenary, I just pack the little woman and the kids in the back of my car and start out, aimin' to fetch up at Elmer's place about dusk.
When we gets to the top of the hill overlookin' his place, we stops. I slips the gear in mutual, and we just set there lookin' at the beautiful sight. There sits the privy on that knoll near the woodpile, painted red and white, mornin' glories growin' up over herand Mr. Sun bathin' her in a burst of yeller color as he drops back of them hills. You can hear the dog barkin' in the distance, bringin' the cows up fer milkin' and the slow squeak of Elmer's windmill pumpin' away day after day the same as me.
As I look at the beautiful picture of my work, I'm proud. I heaves a sigh of satisfaction, my eyes fill up and I sez to myself: "Folks are right when they say that next to my eight holer that's the finest piece of construction work I ever done. I know I done right in specializin'; I'm sittin' on top of the world; and I hope that boy of mine who is growin' up like a weed keeps up the good work when I'mgone." 
With one last look as we pulls away, I slips my arm around the Missus and I sez, Nora, Elmer don't have to worry, he's a boy that's got hisself a privy, a m-i-g-h-t-y, m-i-g-h-t-y, p-r-e-t-t-y p-r-i-v-y." 
Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Start posting!


----------



## Alexandre

LOL^^ so much?


----------



## Alexandre

Isn't HPYOD stand for Hand planes of your dreams?


----------



## JL7

Dave - It's *number* of posts…..NOT *volume* of each post…..

But who's counting….? Oh yea, usually you are….


----------



## superdav721

1


----------



## superdav721

Alex Yes


----------



## HamS

I got the saw. Thanks


----------



## JL7

Dave - the "privy" post should really go down as a classic…..however, it really should have included pictures and probably been posted as a blog - since it is so informative in the finer details. I am partial to the "gold room" myself. I regret to admit that I have some privy knowledge myself…..moved one, rebuilt one and burned one…...

Not going to ask what the inspiration was on that one!


----------



## Alexandre

HPOYD is 100 posts less than us.


----------



## DamnYankee

Post Forrest Post!


----------



## DIYaholic

I am now privy to the privy story, thanks Mr. Bardin!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I started reading the book. Then decided to wait for the movie…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave is spinning out of control…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Now Dave is no longer using words in his posts…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I think maybe since Dave uses electrolysis for rust removal, he's been drinking the Evap-o-Rust!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave is using that new language….Google Images…....I've heard of it, just haven't experienced it first hand…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did you find & eat wild mushrooms???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, They are Whiteside bits…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Got $1500 I can borrow??? CLICK HERE


----------



## JL7

Dave - if you can communicate…..did Stumpy's post this morning have an effect on you…...."Is it alright to drink beer at 7 AM?... on the toilet?..." ??

Double post the bunny picture for yes….


----------



## DIYaholic

"Dave in Wonderland"


----------



## superdav721

Jeff it did take me as a bit weird. Even for Stumpy. But you know his sense of humor.
Randy I am fixing to klick your link…...........BOOM!


----------



## superdav721

Nice setup Randy. A bit pricey. I like it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I wood consider the blacksmithing thing, but I have enough woodworking stuff I've been procratinating about.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just enjoyed that privy story as much as a large mouth bass at an earth worm family reunion.
Who does'nt like a good story about the ins and outs of the out house?
Thank you Dave.

How are ya'll this evening?


----------



## JL7

Well…......

All is normal now.

Just kidding of course…...don't panic.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Whats a privey?


----------



## DIYaholic

NORMAL is not acceptable here in the "Stumpy Zone"..........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll were talking earlier about what everyone has "gotten" lately.
Alex I think got a chisel and stones that cost more than having a gall bladder removed in Mexico.
I think it was Marty that got some wood.
Let me tell ya'll what I've gotten lately.
I got some "some assembly required" wood.
Yesireebob. 
It comes in the mail in installments.
All you gotta do is collect it until you have enough to complete your desired project at hand.
Then you use glue, lots and lots of glued.
Keep those layers lined up right smartly and you won't have to do much trimming.
You may want to paint it since most of it has words on it such as "pay this amount", "second notice", and "past due notice". I don't worry about those words though. It takes money to worry about words such as those and I don't have that.
Hell, I've been so broke that someone had to show me a picture the other day for me to remember what George Washington even looked like. 
So I just paint over it and keep on going.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I got a pregnant girl in the house. I dont know what they will have me doin tomorrow.


----------



## JL7




----------



## superdav721

Union BRB


----------



## superdav721

I want his helmet


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You posted the story Dave and you don't know what a privy is???


----------



## JL7

Very clever William - can I send you my bills and you can make a monkey sign out of them? Perfect.


----------



## superdav721

outhouse Im joking.


----------



## superdav721

Movie then bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I either need a fosty cold malty beverage or a nasty coffin nail, perhaps both…........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I messed up.
I got too hot yesterday I think, and possibly today to.
So I didn't feel like eating last night.
I rarely eat lunch, but today I was feeling a tad hungry.
I came home and found a can of sardines in hot sauce in the cabinet and eat that.
Then for supper I eat some sixteen bean soup with cajun seasoning and spicy sausage.
Then we went off to Wally World.
For some odd reason at the *********************************** Mall (Wally World), I had a hankering for some ice cream. 
I just went to the privy.

Have you ever went to the privy, and about a foot and a half before your butt hits the seat you hear this noise that sounds like someone had such a blowout that they blew their anus all the way to Uranis?
So you think to yourself that the guy in the next stall must have had mexican to eat.
Then you remember that you're at home and there is no next stall. 
HOLY CRAP!
Then the paint starts pealing.
I think there may have been a mouse in the linen closet in there. 
He moved so fast running for cover that I'm not sure. 
Now there is a green cloud over the house.
I was finally able to talk down the hazmat team from sealing off the place.

I think I need to be more careful about what I put in in danger of what may come out.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I think you vacated the internet with your gastro-release!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know if they are speechless,
Scared I may continue,
Or maybe they can smell it through the net.

Ya'll can come out of hiding now.
It's was a joke.


----------



## JL7

That would be *scared*......

Too much* privy* info today…...Stumpy started it this morning….....yeah, it's Stumpy's fault.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now we know the real reason why William wears the *GAS* mask!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you watched any of Stumpy's videos?
I'm surprised you all didn't know he starts drinking on the toilet form the time he wakes in the morning.
You don't think he got that line "and have yourself a cold one" from drinking soda do you?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's Leno time…...
That means it's time for me to set the alarm, turn off the lights & pass out!!!

LOTYN,
SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## superdav721

Get well Roger!


----------



## HamS

Good Mornin' guys,

Goin to the shop for some quickie wood working this morning.

This is kinda of a poor cousin to the privy mentioned above. This is actually in New York state.


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm not going there Ham.

'fraid I drank all the coffee.


----------



## superdav721

Make some more.. We got company coming.


----------



## superdav721

http://tweetchat.com/room/woodchat
Be there or be square.


----------



## superdav721

tonight


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where is everybody?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## JL7

Well I can't speak for anyone else, but I am sure tempted to join one of those "ranting" threads. Nobody laughing there! Lot's of blocking and name calling. Sure seems like fun to me! Oh, and there is huge selection to choose from!!

Nice privy ham….maybe you could share a new privy picture everyday. Let's keep the ole' outhouse alive here on the Stumpy thread…..

Have a great day….....back to work.


----------



## Alexandre

HPOYD is 4 less us, Come on!
10


----------



## Alexandre

9…


----------



## Alexandre

8…..


----------



## Alexandre

7…


----------



## Alexandre

GUYS!!! WHere are you!


----------



## Alexandre

5…


----------



## Alexandre

They are catching up… RED ALERT


----------



## Alexandre

3


----------



## Alexandre

I'll keep it moving.


----------



## Alexandre

1


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, what Table saw do you have?


----------



## Alexandre

...hi…
Guys, Come help me… Need assistance.


----------



## Alexandre

Come on…


----------



## Alexandre

THEY OVERTOOK US!


----------



## Alexandre

N


----------



## Alexandre

O


----------



## Alexandre

O


----------



## Alexandre

O


----------



## Alexandre

O


----------



## Alexandre

!


----------



## Alexandre

Come on guys…


----------



## Alexandre

GUYS!!


----------



## Alexandre

I


----------



## Alexandre

Rage


----------



## Alexandre

Quit


----------



## Alexandre

With you guys.


----------



## pierce85

Hey guys, I just noticed that you're now two posts behind the Handplanes of your dreams thread. I'm starting to worry. It's time to throw in a bunch more gratuitous and meaningless posts to stay ahead of those substantive snobs. You know… because such things matter soooo much…


----------



## superdav721

We are all working.


----------



## superdav721

Interview with Chad Stanton


----------



## superdav721

Go there and leave a comment. Then come back here and tell us about it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Over the next few days I am hoping to find a pawn shop that might have some decent tools. Looks doubtful though.


----------



## woodklutz

First time viewing, very well done and informative. I shall now be a permanent viewer.
Thanks


----------



## superdav721

Thanks


----------



## Alexandre

Hi!


----------



## Alexandre

We're the same with HPOYD…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mr. Bardin,
I enjoyed the interview. I have seen one or two of his shows & need to view more.

I thought I had "registered" for your website, but apparently only signed up to follow your blog via email. I officially registered today. Now I'll be able to have some "coffee around the Bench"!!! (BTW: I like hazelnut coffee, black with extra sugar! Got any cheese danish to go with that coffee?)


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Just buy some chisels & handplanes and practice sharpening them!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave - enjoyed the interview as well…..I also realized I wasn't registered so that seems to be done….I would check those little boxes to get updates on posts, but they never did come…...maybe they work now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Way to hang in there *Alex*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome aboard *klutz*. It's all uphill from here…..


----------



## Alexandre

Thanks Marty…


----------



## boxcarmarty

102 degrees right now. That's about 3 shades of warm…..


----------



## Alexandre

Got to try out my new water stones today…


----------



## Alexandre

They were pretty easy to flatten.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd go to the WoodShack, but I'm afraid I'll burn my hand on the doorknob…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, do you have a set of norton waterstones?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you find enough water up there to wet them down???


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, get your hosepipe, and if steam comes out instead of water,then you better go inside…


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, but I've got a bunch of lime stones in my driveway that I can turn the hose on…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, actually, there was!!!!!


----------



## Alexandre

I only used a liter…


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, what sharpening stones do you have?


----------



## Alexandre

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/DIAMOND-SHARPENING-STONE-3PCS-2IN.-X-6IN..html
I wonder if it's worth those ^^^^
Only 10.99 for 3, and last time they were on sale for $3.99…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a couple of stones but I don't use them much. I sharpen everything by sand paper for now 'til I break down and buy a worksharp 3000


----------



## boxcarmarty

They look like they might be worth it. Dave or Stumpy could give you better directions on that kind of thing…..


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy would want me to send him one…
It's a plastic plate I think, not steel..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most of the hand sharpening that I do is just on lathe tools…..


----------



## Alexandre

It's probably warped…


----------



## Alexandre

I don't have a lathe :/


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you're referring to my lathe tools, You're probably right…..


----------



## Alexandre

LOL, I meant your lathe tools, and that diamond plates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna send the dog outside and see if he melts…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, if anyone is looking for new stationary tools, you should try Felder/Hammer…
I think their tools are the "Festool" stationary…
Although I don't have one of thier tools, but I want one!


----------



## Alexandre

LOL you're nice…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Marty, Marty,
It's 72 degrees & dry right now, dipping down to 65 degrees tonight! Showers in the forecast for tomorrow & Friday. It is also supposed to be cooler tomorrow!!! I might need a sweatshirt!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Hi randy.. Any advice on these stones? http://www.busybeetools.com/products/DIAMOND-SHARPENING-STONE-3PCS-2IN.-X-6IN..html ? Marty is timing how long it takes until his dog melts outside…


----------



## Alexandre

Hey guys, who wants a Tormek?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I let him back in. He is now a miniature schnauzer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Alexandre,
Wish I could be of help, but I am helpless or is that hapless!!! I know nothing about sharpening, let alone the stones & machines. I have the supplies for the "Scary Sharp" method and haven't put them into service, YET!!! Like Marty said, Dave or Stumpy might be of assistance. You can also do a search (here on LJs) for a blog &/or review of the stones & their proper use. Good luck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to the shop to make some hinges and put another coat on my benchtop…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff and Randy, you guys show up as users. I have little control and I will work on that. I need more control.
Alex I use stones, sandpaper, worksharp, tormek ceramics, dmt, on and on.
Find a method you like and go with it. Some of the stuff I do I have to sharpen by hand. 
This is the next kit I am looking at.
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Ultimate-Woodworking-Sharpening-Kit-P86C18.aspx


----------



## Alexandre

Don't cook in your shop…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why do you not cook in the shop?
During the winter, I burn a wood stove in my shop and often have a pot of soup or chili simmering on it all day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I use diamond stones on new tools that need roughed out to workable profile. After that I used oil stones. I bought a good set from my buddy KTMM some time ago. I have Norton stones, course, medium, fine, extra fine, and ultra fine. I'm not sure of the grit, but that ultra fine is something along the lines of smooth glass. After working through all that, I finished it up on a leather strop. By that time, you can shave with whatever you've sharpened. 
I use paul seller's method of sharpening. I don't even try for a perfect flat on the face of the chisel. The convex angle has worked well for me and it's an easy method to learn. It's just a more natural flow of your arm while sharpening. 
I used to drool over worksharps and tormeks. After getting used to sharpening on my oil stones though, I know longer desire one.
I thought of trying water stones at one time. Then I looked at the prices and damn near crapped my pants.

By the way, Marty's sandpaper works too. That's the method I used before getting the great deal on the oil stones.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD, I apologize I haven't been on your site in short while. 
Lately I've felt kind of drained by the time I come home.
I've been checking here, two more places, and then watching Law & Order till beddy bye time lately.
I promise to get my ass in gear soon.
Possibly tonight. 
My back is hurting enough that I may not sleep tonight anyway.


----------



## superdav721

No problem William I know you will get to it when you can.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Alex, leave those el-cheapo diamond plates alone.
They sell the same ones at Harbour Freight and I learned the hard way.
Diamonds are diamonds. It's the bonding agents they use on the cheap plates that are crap though. If they aren't bonded good, diamonds do you no good when they won't stay on the plate. 
My suggestion is that if you cannot afford DMT or Norton, leave the diamonds alone. That means a lot coming from me. I never (well, almost never) tell someone to buy such and such name brand. This is the exception though. Those two brands have a bonding process that keeps the diamonds where they're supposed to be and will last forever.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I started a new clock today. 
A start is all I got done. 
My back is hurting so bad that I have stabbing pain running all the way to my knees. 
So I didn't even get the first two pieces cut before I had to call it a day and get the youngins to help me close up shop so I could come home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I stopped worrying about the thread count here and at HPOYD a long time ago. 
There was a few times when the subject came up that it was funny, for all of about five minutes. 
Then I was back to the reason I really come to this thread.
To visit friends.

Of course, if SOMEONE would get that wood mutts site working again, maybe I could see my friends there too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is wood mutts up again?
I just tried there and now it at least isn't telling me the site is down for maintenance. 
Now it wants a user name and password though but no way to sign up for one.
Help?


----------



## DIYaholic

Can't tell ya anything about "WoodMutts", William. Sotrry for your pain.

I'm off to "My Other Home", going over to my "foodie" friends & mouch another meal. I'll try to check in throughout the evening.

TTFN…...............


----------



## Alexandre

William, I'm ok.
I just got a set of waterstones…


----------



## Alexandre

William, after cooking, your food could have sawdust, and chilli will make you fart.. Not a good idea..
I meant to Marty, he musn't become a boiled egg..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sawdust is good for you.
The government says so.
I read an article about the government approving the use of a product as filler in certain foods that is basically simple sawdust.

As for the farting, that's good for you to.
Haven't you ever heard the phrase,
Beans, beans, good for the heart.
The more you eat, the more you fart.
The more you fart, the better you feel.
So eat more beans with every meal.


----------



## superdav721

I have added a User Tool in the side bar. It has some tools that may be helpful. If not let me know and I will work on it.


----------



## superdav721

OK I need help. I want to interview Stumpy. I need questions. PM me a question you would ask Stumpy and I will get 5 or 6 of them together for the interview.
Please.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't see any tools.
Oooooooh!
You meant on your site.
Don't mind me,
They used too much Windex on the bus windows I was licking this morning.
The effect will wear off in a little while.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Question #1
What is *REEEEEEEALLY* in that "cold one".


----------



## JL7

Dave - you should move the log in tools thing up to the top….the existing log in link doesn't seem to work….the new one at the bottom does…..make sense?


----------



## JL7

William…..I need some time to catch up on your posts…...man, did you just eat a bowl of wheaties?


----------



## JL7

New little project posted HERE


----------



## superdav721

Stand by


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I just get this wild hair up my butt sometimes.
Actually, I had nothing else to do.
I can't sign in at Wood Mutts.
I couldn't sign in on Dave's site.
Now I am on Dave's site.
I'll be back.
You have been warned.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is that better.


----------



## superdav721

there is a difference between a subscriber and a user. A subscriber just get notifications on posts. A user gets to post and make topics.


----------



## JL7

Better Dave…..works.

How do you change the avatar? Can't see it in the profile stuff…


----------



## superdav721

Are you asking where to create a avatar?
go here
http://en.gravatar.com/
It will follow you elsewhere as well.


----------



## superdav721

If you let your mouse hover over my avatar the left side is a blue power button it will take you there as well.


----------



## superdav721

In 25 minutes
http://uppercutwoodworks.com/woodchat/chatroom/


----------



## superdav721

Last week was Marc Spag Tonight Matt Vanderlist.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mark Vanderlust?
He lusts after vans?
That's just weird.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys, just got on to catch up some. Not a good week, spent Monday night in the ER, I'm half awake during the day.
I'll pop in when I can.


----------



## Alexandre

Why were you in the ER?
If you/ your family got hurt, sick, I wish you and them a speedy recovery!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - stay strong….I know you are too stubborn for this crap to win….we're pulling for you….


----------



## superdav721

Roger I am so sorry but it is good to see you!


----------



## DIYaholic

Roger,
I hope you get to feeling like your old self in quick time!!! Were the nurses "hot" in the ER???


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I can't go to the meeting tonight, can you take notes for me???


----------



## Alexandre

Pm sent…
Randy, how was dinner?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to my Law & Order episiode for now.
I'll check in later.
Good to see you're kicking around Rex, even if it's only a little.
When you feel up to it, let me know about this ER visit.


----------



## Alexandre

Cya William..l


----------



## DIYaholic

Haven't eaten yet!!!! I'm starving, about to waste away to skin & bones. I have had a beer though, they really are great hosts!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Wha?.
Are you chatting from your IPhone?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

To answer your questions:
I has my chemo treatment on Friday, and the doc wanted me to have a head MRI on Monday to see if there was any damage from the fall I had when I passed out. I went and had the MRI and got home and was feeling like passing out very often. Sandra called the oncology doc and I was ordered to go to the ER. They said the MRI showed that by brain was OK (for those who doubt) but they thought there was some loose blood in my head. so they did a CT scan. My blood pressure was very low - 74/39 and I had the same big headache I have had for several days. The CT scan was clearer and the blood vessel idea was not so. They kept me there doing blood work and test and fluids IV's. They finally let me go home when my blood pressure came up, that was early Tuesday morning. Right now I am just going through the normal side effects following the chemo, I also have some headache pain meds. Had 2 days of involuntary nerve reactions and am totally shagged out.
That's it.


----------



## Alexandre

I hope you are ok.
Have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Alex, it just takes a little while after the chemo treatments.


----------



## Alexandre

I hope you have all your hair still…


----------



## superdav721

Hang in there Roger.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The sun is down. The temps are down to 94…..


----------



## superdav721

It was 95 with a feel of 107. Its humid. Welcome to Mississippi.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi Marty…


----------



## Alexandre

David, got my pm?


----------



## superdav721

Yes I did. 
I need interview questions for Stumpy. PM them to me

please


----------



## Alexandre

Sent you another one.. How's that one?


----------



## Bagtown

Dave.
PM sent.


----------



## Alexandre

What was your question?


----------



## JL7

Dave - email sent…..


----------



## Alexandre

Well, I'll be going to ZZZzzzzz
Night.


----------



## Bagtown

*This has to be one of the best singles ads ever printed. It is reported to have been listed in the Atlanta Journal.*

SINGLE BLACK FEMALE seeks male companionship, ethnicity unimportant. I'm a very good girl who LOVES to play. I love long walks in the woods, riding in your pickup truck, hunting, camping and fishing trips, cozy winter nights lying by the fire.Candlelight dinners will have me eating out of your hand. I'll be at the front door when you get home from work, wearing only what nature gave me… Call(404) 875-6420 and ask for Annie, I'll be
waiting…..

You
Have
To scoll
Down
to
see
the 
picture


----------



## superdav721

Got them guys thanks those are great.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alexandre*- You asked about my table saw. It's better late than never, so here's the answer:

I have two table saws mounted side by side. One is an 1970's Rockwell/Delta which I keep a rip blade in. The other is an newer Delta that I keep a crosscut or dado blade in. Both are 1/5hp with solid cast iron wings. I also use a radial arm saw for crosscuts and dados.

I have loads of family visiting (wife's side) so I may not be around much. But I am planning on a new show this weekend…


----------



## superdav721

Good night Roger.
All will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, hope your nipples are perkier in the morning.


----------



## patron

hello from cal
been here for a week
and this is the first message to come out
mail works sometimes
the net doesn't

just thought id say hell


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 12:40am. Do you know where your pillow is???

Didn't eat dinner untill 11:00pm. My friends were busy preparing food for their catering business. They have 60 box luches to deliver & a party for 75 people tomorrow, opps, today! I was recruited into helping out. I guess that means; "I will work for food"!!!

It's early & I need to recharge MY batteries.

Rex,
Hang in there, side effects are waining, we need your (dry) wit to keep us entertained!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

DAVID!
Hola.
Nice to hear your still moving around.


----------



## DamnYankee

Who was that bowtied man?


----------



## DamnYankee

Dav - there is only one question…I will PM it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey* David* good to hear from ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William* i had large Lima beans, ham hocks and hot water corn bread , just about eat the whole pot ,my heart ought to be in good shape,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* that was a great ad ,almost the perfect one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we,er hanging with ya* Rex* ,keeping you in my prayers


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Coffee's on,

I'm tired, still.


----------



## superdav721

Pass the cornbread and coffee. Time for another day.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Just in case we decide to start a new thread: *PRIVY'S OF YOUR DREAMS * I submit this:










It even appears to be heated!


----------



## Alexandre

Thanks Stumpy for replying!
Jeff, LOL


----------



## Alexandre

It rained a Record yesterday for this year in Guelph…
5/8" !!!! WOOHOO… (Booooo)
That little…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I bet that outhouse is a double decker! I'd love one of those for the workshop, but I'd hate to be using the bottom seat when someone was using the top one…

Time for pancakes. Then I may spank a couple kids. They're being good, I just don't have any of my own so when family visits I like to spank theirs…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I'm up this morning - Yeaahh! 
Thanks for all the concern, it's almost a week since the last infusion, so I expect to get better each day from now.
I have a lot of reading to catch up on and who's doing what?
I hope everyone has a great day to enjoy, it's almost Friday, so the weekend plans can be made.
I'll be back to insult everyone later.


----------



## superdav721

Roger is back. Crap.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Y'all better watch out.
Interesting tidbit:
An outhouse in Southern Africa is known as a Long Drop or a PK.(Picanin Kia) -(little house)
In the UK it's a Karzi for outside and a Guzzunder for inside.
Robin's "Holey Crap Batman", refers to Pope Poop.
"I don't give a crap" is uttered by constipated politicians.

Scotland just announced that it will support gay marriage, the first couple to marry are Ben Doone and Phil McCavity.


----------



## superdav721

Roger you sir, are to much!


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi back at ya…


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, what dust collector do you have?


----------



## DIYaholic

Run for the hills…...
Rex is back & in rare form!!!

Jeff & Stumpy,
This ones for you!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

PRIVY'S OF YOUR DREAMS 
like the double header just in case two have to two at the same time


----------



## JL7

Thanks for rubbing it in Randy…...that's my desk there in the lower stall 5 days a week….sigh….

What's up eddie?? Staying in trouble?


----------



## JL7

Seriously - appreciate all the nice comments of the box post…..delivered the box today…...she loved it…..she calls it a treasure box…...mission accomplished….


----------



## JL7

Note to self….....when visiting the Stumpy workshop, leave the kids at home…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm distracted by "JEOPARDY"!!!................


----------



## Alexandre

Hi Randy!


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, I just set the hoop on my Japanese chisel…. 
Surprisingly EASY! :O


----------



## Alexandre

Hi william….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I can send you 4 kids. They're grown up, but I'm sure they can still use a good floggin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Did you make it look like an old worn out chisel???


----------



## DamnYankee

For those of you with a worksharp where do you get replacement sandpaper?


----------



## Alexandre

Well, Online? http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WSSA0002043-Fine-Abrasive/dp/B000VZ8BIC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1343350097&sr=8-4&keywords=worksharp
But, did you see what stumpy made?




Yeah… MDF discs and ordinary sandpaper
Much CHEAPER.


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, The top 1 inch looks Old, the rest looks good…


----------



## superdav721

DY You can get it from them but its high. I use full sheets of wet dry and 3m adhesive spray. It works great. Just stick it on and use a straight razor to trim it.


----------



## superdav721

Big orange monster carries the 200 grit in the right size, pre-cut and ready to stick on.


----------



## Alexandre

David, When are you interviewing Stumpy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Auction Alert*

SHOPSMITH MARK-5 - BANDSAW, SANDER, JOINER, PLANER, ROUTER

12" PLANER

1000 BOARD FEET RED OAK - WHITE OAK MIXED BOARDS


----------



## Alexandre

WHERE?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* sounds like a good find but as usealy broke


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* just hanging around the shop ,spend a lot of time recuting thou,mistakes how can you measure two times and still get it wrong but i do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kids took me to go see the new Batman movie it was a good movie .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* the cat woman was fine in the new one but i think the old one was a lot better built


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY i got a work sharp 3000 and tricked it out with stumpys plan and use the mdf with that stuff , if i can sharpen on it anybody can,its fast too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this cat woman…....still wonder how batman got stumpys Abe statue 









dont want to give the movie away but shes in there


----------



## superdav721

Eddie only you would see that Lincoln bust in the bookshelf.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Julie Newmar Eddie, She's about 80 now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she was fine in her day thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* that is true when somebody post a project i always look at the back ground just a little weird


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie is hooked on busts SD.
What did the brassiere say to the Top Hat.???
"you go on ahead while I give these two a lift."


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to see you up and running Rex.

I already own a ws3000. In fact I bought it last month and have been sharpening my plane irons and chisels with it. I just know I used most of the sandpaper doing so.

Stumpy - I know your plan, just not in a position to make it yet.

Can I get the polishing/honing compound somewhere other than online?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* good to hear from you, up and to your old self ,been kinda on and off line as of late tring to get this stuff finished and got to go to San Antonio to see my son graduate from Navy med. cor man in august,then he leaves to go to some marine base in the Carolinas i think not sure yet


----------



## HamS

Good morning gentlemen,

I have been a bit terse recently and I presume it is because I have been feeling tired and poorly. I have finally started to make some real progress that is visible of the kitchene job. Miss J really wanted a range hood with a vent but did not want it to go through a cabinet and take all the space inside with the duct. She really wanted a 'chimney' so I built a chimney. I am tempted to get some brick paint from the theater and paint bricks on it. However I think sanity may prevail. It is in situ and has the first mudding on the corners. I have also located and installed the sill for the new stub wall that will form the south wall of the kitchen. Enough of the rambling, the coffeee is almost finished and it is time to go to work. I try to get an hour or so of kitchen work done every morning before I go earn my daily bread.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I have seen faux brick. It is about 3/8 thick and you stick it to a project and caulking gun the grout in.
Hang in there you will make it.
DY, rubbing compound at Auto zone, jeweler rouge walmart. If you got a sears or harbor freight around you you got it made.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and assorted idiots.
Ham, you are tiring yourself out with all jobs around the house. That faux brick that SD mentioned, I have seen too, and when finished, you really can't tell the difference from real brick.
Eddie, I am feeling a lot better now and coming out of the "fog" a bit more every day.
It's Friday my friends, that is if Friday means anything special to you, 'cos when you are retired, every day is Friday. 
Y'all be safe and have a great day.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.
Morning.
Must I make more Coffee?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I got my compound at Sears. It comes in a 4 pack with different grits. Harbor freight has it too (like Dave said) in single tubes. Most box stores should have some by the grinders and stuff, but usually just the course grit (emory). As for paper, Dave's idea about full sheets and spray adhesive works well, but don't use too strong adhesive spray because it will make getting the paper off a mess. I just buy 6 inch adhesive sandpaper discs from Harbor Freight or Home Depot. They are a lot cheaper than the Worksharp brand and I don't have to mess with spray. Auto stores have paper up to 2000 grit. But if you are going to use the polishing compounds you only need paper up to about 180 because the course compound is about 220. I actually use a really course sandpaper like 80 grit to repair a bevel or chipped edge. Then I use 120 paper and go from that to the polishing compounds. Once you get the bevel established it only takes a few seconds on the two finest compounds to resharpen a microbevel.

*Alexandre*- I have a Harbor Freight dust collector. But I am working on a design for a cyclone made from wood with two Harbor Freight blowers attached and 6 inch ducts. Stay tuned…

Dave has been nice enough to send me some questions to answer for his blog. I'll work on them after this weekend's show is done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Limberjerks.

Eddie, I don't see Abe's bust in that photo. With a leather clad work of art in the foreground of the photo, how do you see anything else? As for being built better, somewhere along the way, guys in this country started liking sticks instead of natural curves.

Marty, I once had a Total Shop, which is a ShopSmith clone. It was an excellent machine for someone who had a limited space issue. It was too much of a pain to setup though for my use. The head unit was so heavy that anytime I wished to use the drill press, which was one of the main functions I needed on it when I got it, I had to have my older son's help just to set it up. My back wouldn't allow me to pick up the head unit without hurting myself. 
I wound up using the variable speed motor for my shop made 16" band saw. The rest of it I put on Craiglist and sold it cheap to a guy in Brandon that was thrilled to get the parts he needed to finish fixing his.

Good morning Rex. It's is good to see you up and around.

Ham, I agree that the faux brick is the way to go. My brother recently done a fake fireplace in an apartment locally with that stuff. He attached it to a wall surrounding an electric heating unit that appeared to be flames to make a very realistic looking fireplace. He attached it with Liquid Nails though.


----------



## SawDustNeophyte

What bust of Lincoln? I keep looking but my vision keeps going to that amazngly sculpted derrière. "WOW!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know yall are a lot more skillful and have been woodworkes a lot longer than me ,so i was wondering what is a beader ,i reat alot of other blogs ,like the one *Dave* has started ,its a good one to Dave ,but another LJ has one and showed this and kinda got a idea what it would be for but not sure could you put some light on it

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/what-will-you-ever-do-with-that-broom-handle-a-beader-maybe/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William *you got me


----------



## DS

*Ham*, there is a "faux paint" process called Venetian plaster which looks good on those type chimneys. 
It is still a pain to put on, but the effect is nice. I'm not sure why it's called paint - there is a lot of sand in it. HD has a free brochures describing the process.

Doing a kitchen in bits like that is sure a long and drawn out process. I'm not sure I have that kind of patience. I'm one to jump in and tear it all up and put it back together as quickly as possible. I hate that feeling like I'm camping in my own home.
Best of luck to you.

*Rex*, glad to see you are feeling better. My Nephew went through bone cancer treatments and is now the picture of health going on two years now. It was a very rough process, though. Many of his new friends at City of Hope did not make it through. Very sad.

Not much time to check in today. I've been busy, busy, busy. That is good these days.

Well, it's back on my head. TTFN


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- At first I saw the photo of the broom handle and thought he misspelled "beater". Those things kept me in line as a kid!

A "beader" is a scratch/scrape tool used to put a bead profile on the edge of a board (as shown in the photo), or sometimes a row of beads in the center. Nowadays most people use routers with a beaded profile bit, or a handplane with a bead profile blade. But with a piece of spring steel and some filing, you can make one that will work nicely… that said, from the photo below, I would say his isn't working that "nicely"...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks stumpy ,and my mom had one of those too, and they did get my attention


----------



## superdav721

Eddie Thats Don's site. He is the refurb king. Beaders are a great easy tool to make for your woodworking. Is all what Stumpy said.
Welcome Sawdust!
What up feelers?
I am in the middle of a HAIL STORM doing a glue up.


----------



## patron

thanks rex

for seeing thru the fog
and telling it like it really is

i for one
am proud to be complete idiot

it sure beats wondering
if i will ever amount to anything

at home it is hot
so i work in my shorts

but here next to death valley
where it is blistering

i have to dress all up 
so i can really enjoy sweating

they have lots of rules here in california
i guess seeing me in skivvies
causes cancer too


----------



## superdav721

That was funny David


----------



## patron

you can be gay here

just don't try and be happy

they got rules


----------



## Alexandre

I'm watching the olympics.


----------



## superdav721

Dang it! There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Alexandre

This is funny…. But it sucks.
We need a woodworker doing woodworking at the opening ceremony.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be watching as much of the Olympics as I possibly can.
My "Top 3" favorites are: (in order)
1) Men's Gymnastics (Still Rings, Horizontal bar, Floor Exersice, Vaulting, Pommel Horse, Parallel Bars)
2) Women's Gymnastics (Floor Exersice, Vaulting, Uneven Bars, Balance Beam)
3) Diving (Platform & Spring Board, but not synchronized)
After that I enjoy most all of the sports, some more than others & some in very small doses!!!

I did gymnast for about 12 years, both competitive and in club/show form. I started in 6th grade by putting on a show/exhibition for the school. Then started competing in junior high. In senior high, we were Suffolk County Champions four years in a row & undefeated for two of those years. Then in college we put on a variety show combining gymnastics, dance, juggling and utilizing music, choreography, costumes, lighting, sets. I was also a diver (1 meter springboard) in college, though for only one year. (Insert "Glory Days" by the Boss, HERE)

Oh yeah, I love the Olympic Games…......


----------



## Alexandre

Hi Randy.


----------



## JL7

Whoa Randy…...that is quite a resume there….impressive….remember, never combine gymnastics with the table saw….


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah…. You WILL RIP your body when you do it on the table saw….
RIP your body, and Rest In Peace.


----------



## DS

Randy, no pictures = it didn't happen.
Besides, how can we make fun of you in your tights without pictures first!
;-D


----------



## Alexandre

LOLOLOL^^^^
Yeah Randy, It didn't Happen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* David* you findly found a connection,they have a death valley here the LSU football field is called that. how s is your sister in law doing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* that 1 meter spring board is that just i meter over the water ,hope its got a lot of spring ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

really do need to see some pic* Randy*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they got women boxing this year , those girls were some fine looking boxers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*SawDustNeophyte* dont worry your like *William* got tunnel vision, it took me a only a month to see it


----------



## superdav721

You guys are killing me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whered every body go ,yall i took a bath the day befor yesterday


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm here!
Yes, the 1-Meter springboard is 1 meter above the water & yes it has a lot of spring. One can easily attain a height of 20 feet above the water. I remember one time I was attempting (key word here is attempting) a 2-1/2 front somersault (you enter the water hands/head first) & I only completed 2-1/4 rotations, landed flat on my stomach/face. Who ever said water was soft is a liar!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ok i take back all those time i was poking fun 
Rex im sorry i want say anything about the fog your in just stop smoking the stuff

william i want say anymore about that state of confusion

stumpy i was just kidding about your mind wondering off in lala land


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rand*y you did a belly flop thats the pic i want to see


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i want make any more fun of your 1001 saw you have


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* where did you go ,gone to mix a drink,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to look at some projects and read some blogs may swing and stir up the pot at the politians thread


----------



## superdav721

1001 saw? What are you talking about?


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Yep, belly flops !


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to say Hey gang….

so there, I said it. 

I'm still working on that website, guess I bit off a bit more than I can chew, or at least more than I expected, but chewin is what I'm a doin.

Haven't been in the shop, it's still a mess and just lookin more like work than anything fun, these days. But I do have some nice pieces of wood set aside for when I feel inspired again.

Later gaters!


----------



## superdav721

There is Ted.
I have ben in the shop cuttin bowties


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nothing *Dave* just rambling about your saw rack in your shop taking all that clamp rack space


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dammit, here I am coming out of the fog, and what do I run into? Yeah blabbering Eddie on a verbal roll.
Sorry about the dress code near Death Valley David, I guess they keep on their funeral attire just in case. I guess you have to wear some clothes so they won't think you are Gunga Din. Remember, Texans call California "Granola Country" as it's full of Nuts, Flakes and fruits.
SD, bow ties in the shop? Must be a black tie shop tour for celebrities or maybe Stupus Nubius fresh in from Rrrrome with the Tenth Legion Olympic Gladiator contestants.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Bagtown

Hey folks.
Just finished cooking for a cafe senior staff dinner meeting here at the house.
BBQ'd taters in olive oil with S&P wrapped up in tin foil
BBQ'd ccarrots in butter with S&P and fresh parsley wrapped up in tin foil
BBQ'd corn on the cob, opened them up and stripped out the silk, buttered them with an herb butter and closed the husk back around them , then smoked them with a little mesquite.
BBQ'd some beautiful bright pink salmon fillets glazed with hoisin sauce
Desert was more of that corn, man it was good. Used S&P, garlic, sage, basil and lemon verbena in the herb butter


----------



## superdav721

Roger is just fine. Just fine.
Mike I have eaten already and now I am hungry again. Thanks
Eddie Today I was gluing up panels and I could have used twice as many clamps as I own now.
Man cant have to many clamps.
*Stumpy DESIGN this, A good shopmadeclamp. That will squeeze the glue through jatoba.*


----------



## superdav721

Roger for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is this a photo of Eddie from when he was younger?


----------



## superdav721

Thats Fuuuunnny!


----------



## DIYaholic

*"Sledge-O-Matic"!!!*
I love Gallagher!!! I've seen him perform three different times.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Bagtown

hahaha
Rex that dog is hilarious


----------



## superdav721

Look at what I got my hands on


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags, your menu made me feel very hungry, so now I'm cooking up a sheep's eyeballs casserole, and it's looking good.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bags, When's dinner?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Have you hacked my hard drive???

BTW: I wood make a great "Mr. Met" as my ego (read: swollen head) wood fit perfectly in that oversized baseball head!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the imput on the sandpaper for WS3000.

I will check out Sears this coming week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello Bags, Rex & (last but not least) DY.

Did anyone watch the Olympic Opening Ceremonies???? I thought it was very entertaining.


----------



## JL7

I watched….


----------



## JL7

Thought Led Zeppelin got cut a little short…


----------



## Bagtown

Watching it now. . . 
Paul McCartney seeing Hey Jude


----------



## superdav721

Opps I forgot. I have been playing between the shop and you guys. Is Bruce Jenner wining?


----------



## JL7

Queen got a huge cheer….and I think this goes in stride here - since no less than 2 Queen videos played during the intercept…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Athletes have been walking in for a while….

Dave,
Might only be me, but when I try to navigate to your site (chiselandforge) via your signature/tag line, I get a "can't display webpage" message.


----------



## JL7

Same here…..


----------



## superdav721

I just fixed it.


----------



## superdav721

What I got to fix everybody's web problems?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I was hanging out having some "Coffee around the Bench", when all of a sudden I fell on the "Open Floor".


----------



## JL7

Now there it is Randy…You are something now…..da da da da …....


----------



## JL7

Great Britain just took the walk…...with David Bowie…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I've always been "something", but there is confusion over exactly what that means!!!


----------



## superdav721

Moderation….........


----------



## JL7

The Beatles are on…..


----------



## JL7

Remember - Elton John hasn't been on yet…


----------



## JL7

OK - No Elton John…....


----------



## DIYaholic

May the "Games" begin….....

Go *USA!!!*


----------



## DamnYankee

The Olympics just ahven't been the same since it was all Greek soldiers (men) competing in the nude.


----------



## JL7

DY - that's just weird…......


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I hear ya, but I muuuuch prefer the women in tight outfits!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

US Military in 2012 Olympics

US ARMY
SPC Dennis Bowsher Modern Pentathlon
SFC Dremiel Byers Wrestling - Greco-Roman
SGT Spenser Mango Wrestling - Greco-Roman
SPC Justin Lester Wrestling - Greco-Roman
SSG Joshua M. Richmond Shotgun Shooter
SGT Walton Glenn Eller III Shotgun Shooter
SGT Vincent C. Hancock Shotgun Shooter
SFC Joshua J. Olson Rifle Shooter
SFC Jason A. Parker Rifle Shooter 
SFC Eric A. Uptagrafft Rifle Shooter
SSG Michael D. McPhail Rifle Shooter
SFC Keith Sanderson Pistol Shooting
SFC Daryl Szarenski Pistol Shooting
SSG John Nunn Track and Field - Race Walk
US NAVY
PO1 Sandra Uptafrafft Pistol Shooter
US MARINE CORP
Sgt Jamel Herring Boxing
US AIR FORCE
Capt. Weston Kelsy Fencing


----------



## DamnYankee

I said they haven't been "the same", at no time did I suggest we should go back to that.


----------



## JL7

I still think this is funny….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* my hats off to your kin folks over there in England ,best opening ceramoneys i,ve ever seen the queen look well and James Bond too. didnt think she would be there


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - whats up?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not much* Jeff* just lurking around,doing some reading, wanting to spray some poly but it looked like rain ,but never did but was real humid ,so ill try tomorrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she got a kick out of that box didnt she


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - been real humid here too….....but caught a cool front today, so cooler today!

And yes…..she really did appreciate the box…..the treasure box….as she calls it…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

she will have at least a good memory of some,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i would like to learn to make some of those boxes soon .when i get my sander im going back to doing fun stuff and learning some other builds and tools, hand tool is my interest they just got a draw to learn them ,been it the 90 ish range here but high humidy that about normal ,


----------



## JL7

eddie….I just start cutting some boards and see what comes out of it…......not really a good approach to the craft…but I've used it on all my projects…....including the simple box. Truth be known, I didn't even know if I would post the box…..didn't think it was worthy…..appreciate your comments man!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you and the other as well , they are worthy ,yall have the skills to build them. i have tried to build some boxed and its a quite bit of skills to do it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just read Randy's lineup and he sounds more like a pole dancer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, Don't kill yourself on that website. We need ya back here in the No-Zone…..


----------



## Alexandre

Hey Marty.
Morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

One more cup of black juice then I'm off to the auction to find some *WOOD*. I have the trailer on the truck and prepared to drag out the mother load…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Alex…..


----------



## Alexandre

GO VICTORIA MOORS!
She goes to my school….
Thats why im supporting her.


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Look on craigslist and KiJiJi.
Theres tons of wood there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's plenty of wood at Menards too, but I'm cheap…..


----------



## Alexandre

Ahh…..
And on the way, you're gonna pick up a WHOLE bunch of hand planes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been known to find 1 or 2 of them too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go now. Hopefully have pics later…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello world. Pass the coffee. I have panels to glue up.


----------



## Alexandre

I made tea, not coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffe infusion is starting to take effect. My mind is not AS foggy as normal.

Marty,
Do you need to see a video from my pole dancing days???

Gotta go see if I can stream some of the Olympics…........


----------



## DIYaholic

Streaming not working. According to NBC website I need to update my browser & Adobe Flash. That ain't happenin' right away. I must motivate and run some errands….......


----------



## superdav721

Three panel panels are a $^^$%%&!


----------



## Bagtown

Slip slidin away Dave?


----------



## superdav721

Panels glued a drying. I am slippery, from sweat!


----------



## superdav721

I almost cut my thumb off. My chop saw is out to get me. No blood but its going to bruise.


----------



## Bagtown

I think the next time I have a bunch of panels to glue up I may try this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26215


----------



## StumpyNubs

FILMING IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!

Editing begins!!!!!!!!!

Should be ready by tomorrow evening. Excited? I sure am…


----------



## superdav721

Yes Stumpy we have been waiting…..
Bags clicking link now.


----------



## superdav721

Now Mike that is cool.


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah I thought so too.
I've just been waiting for the right project to come along.


----------



## DIYaholic

Go Stumpy, Go!!! Have fun editing.

BTW: What are you doing looking at this post? Get back to editing!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Nubbers!

Not much on my end.

Stumpy looking forward to the video as I must do my woodworking vicariously these days.

I might take up whittling


----------



## boxcarmarty

The *WOOD* Gods smiled on me today. This was my purchase from the auction. (well it's part of it anyway) 1000 bd ft of white oak, red oak, and cherry. What is on the truck and trailer is just the first trip. I'll be hauling the rest of it tomorrow. Price for lumber, $200…..









Other items include stacks of wood porn and plans for $1


----------



## DamnYankee

DANG! I wish I had autions like you do around me!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too, great find* Marty *


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't wait to meet you Marty.
So I can run behind you and kick you right square in your butt for constantly making us jealous with all your auction finds.
The closest auction to me is an hour's drive away and they mostly sell the stuff people bring that noone would buy at their yard sales. I made a few more trips up a few Friday evenings after seeing some of the stuff you post. The only "tool" they had on any of my trips was a pack of screwdrivers with plastic handles like you see at the Dollar Store.
I recently heard about an auction here in my hometown. Man I was excited. So I went and sat through three hours of glassware, homemade quilts, and dining silver. I asked several people there who said they were regulars. None had ever seen any tools come through.

It looks like I'm going to have to save up some money, start an argument with the wife so I can get away for a day, go kidnap Dave, and hold him at gunpoint to help me find some good stuff.

I did buy a #6 (I think, memory isn't great right now) Bailey off of The Bay here a while back. Man I was excited. I was so excited that I didn't even notice in the photos that it did not have an iron or chipbreaker in it. So I have bought a plane lately, it's just minus some parts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just for those who may want to know, I am in the middle of another clock project. This one isn't a huge one, but man it's got some detail in it. I've already got about four day's work in it and all I have scrolled so far is the four legs and some spacer pieces that go between the first and second floors in it. I think it's going to be an impressive one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They had an old Stanley wooden level that I wanted to bid on, but I had to pass on it in order to bid on the lumber…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Did you see the clock book???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, You ain't kidding William. I just pulled up the auctions in your area and the calender was empty…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have several auctions around here on a daily basis. It's nothing to have 15 to 20 on any given Saturday. And that's just within a 30 mile radius…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I seen the clock book, the Clydesdale Rocking Horse plans, the Router Project Book. Hell, I see all the magazines, books and plans. If I could get a few auction lots like that I'd have the excuse to scrap the three filing cabinets I have now and finally build those wooden ones I've thought about for so long.

See? Those are the kind of things I love that usually go dirt cheap at auctions.


----------



## JL7

Holy pile of WOOD Marty! What a score! I've been accused of WOOD hoarding, but now I don't feel so bad…That is quite a bargain….....You can't really store all that can you?? We're here to help


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - what's with the thumb?? Using the milk crate saw again?? Set down the hand planes for a minute and build some legs for that saw! Scary stuff!


----------



## JL7

Good evening all…..

We've had 2 nice days in a ROW! Spent the day on the motorcycle and an incredible BBQ…...Probably not quite up to Bags standards - but pretty darn good…...gettin' sleepy now…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* I was a little concerned on my way home about where I was gonna put it. I managed to find a 4 1/2 by 8 foot area in my shop to stack it all until I can start using it. A lot of the white oak will be going on my kitchen floor…..


----------



## superdav721

Wood jack pot I'll say. Man O MAn the fun I could have with that pile of
And William is alive.


----------



## superdav721

It didn't tip. And I have you know I worked hard on those milk crates. They even have wheels.
I was cutting a small piece and it got sucked up in the saw blade by the splinter gods. It tried to take my thumb with it. My thumb hit the arbor screw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well of course I'm alive.
Did someone tell you otherwise?
I'm too damned ornery to die.
I'm going to outlive all of ya'll, even young Alex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ouch.
And that's why I sold my miter saw today.
I haven't used it anyway since I now have an Osbourne Gauge and an Incra Sled.
I figured someone else could get some use out of it and decided to be a nice guy.

To tell the truth, it was collecting dust and I was out of cigarettes and low on coffee.
All's good now though. As soon as it was sold I rushed to the tobacco store and grocery store. I have caffeine and nicotine now. So ya'll don't have to worry about seeing me on the ten o'clock news.


----------



## JL7

Marty - like tongue and groove on the kitchen floor - or big stack of rough lumber in the kitchen?

My kids don't come to see dear ole Dad much anymore so I have (on more than one occasion) considered using one the bedrooms for wood storage….....or maybe a finishing room…...just don't them that!


----------



## boxcarmarty

zero clearance inserts Dave….. I'm just saying…..


----------



## JL7

Yep - those chop saws can be mighty dangerous….....you lucked out there Dave….glad you still got your sore thumb.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Each board will take it's turn thru the planer and then the shaper where they'll receive there tongue and get there groove on…..


----------



## JL7

OK Marty - sounds like a LOT of Oaks chips to come…...that's a big job…...but certainly better than a big stack of rough oak in the kitchen….


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I've done the google search thing, how do you find auctions in your area?


----------



## boxcarmarty

auctionzip.com


----------



## boxcarmarty

put in your zip code and look at the calender…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like I'll have to try it on a non-work computer as it is blocked


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,

Marty,
You SUCK!!! I mean great score. Can't wait to see pictures of the new floor.

William,
The clock sounds like a slight challenge. Looking forward to seeing your project post. Oh, and glad you are still alive & .........

DY,
You could start drawing up plans for your next project. You can also harrass people that have posted projects here on LJs!!!

Dave,
The WW Gods were giving you a warning!!! Glad your not seriously hurt.

Jeff,
Go ahead & make the bedroom into wood storage. Just tell them when they visit, that the wood pile is the latest in platform beds.

Rex,
We need some of your witty repartee regarding the London Olympics.

BTW: I made saw dust today, TWICE!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy, don't rub it in…making sawdust….I wish!


----------



## superdav721

I have been in the shop all day. I think I melted twice.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been watching the Olympics, fixing a screen door, upgrading my table saw & *MAKING SAWDUST*!!!


----------



## JL7

Very impressive Randy….....that next project could just be days away now!

For what it's worth, I didn't make any sawdust today…....


----------



## DIYaholic

DY & Jeff,
I very rarely make sawdust, today was a strange day for me & apparrently for both of you!!!


----------



## KTMM

Looks like I wasn't the only person who made it to their wood shop today.

I finally finished the motor mount for my TSP bandsaw….. too bad I didn't have a belt to drive the SOB.

So close, yet so far away.


----------



## KTMM

On another note, work is sending me to San Francisco for VMworld at the end of August, do we have any LJ's in that area????

Also, once I got the tv and easy chair out of my shop, I'm able to work again….. funny how that works.

Dave, you've seen my miter saw, you gotta get you one. It's the safest one I know of and it'll fit in a toolbox.

http://www.z-saw.co.jp/uk/Sawguide.html


----------



## superdav721

Believe me I could hurt myself with that one to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas stopped by last night. Write 7/28/2012 on the calender as a holiday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning wounded wood chuckers, whittlers, and dust makers. (and you too Jeff)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be making my second trip today to pick up my remaining lumber in an effort to stock up for winter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' Mr. Marty, and all Nubbers & Nibblets,

I havunt started mie coughee cunsumpshun yet. Dang I hates it when I forgets two preset that musheen!!!

Call me "Arnold"!!! I'll be baaack….......


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

Raining here…..looks like I WILL be makin sawdust today…...

Good luck hoarding Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

posted my purchases from yesterday….. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40178


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee infusion is starting to take effect.

I posted a new installment on My Blog, for those interested.

There is a rift in the space/time continuum…..
Where is HamS and the morning musings?
Has Rex gotten lost in his shop?
Has Ted become part of his website, like "Tron"?
Is David suffering in Death Valley?

These & more questions will be answered "As The Wood Turns" & "The Blade Spins"......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and associated idiots, friends, Romans and countrymen. 
Going to the shop briefly today before it gets too hot. Also have plans to go and get the 2 pieces of 2×6's I need for the revised bench top.
Coffee is good. Suggest starting a "I hate Marty" movement. Nice for Lucas to drop in, I barely remember him.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi guys.
Hi stumpy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Greetings Alex


----------



## superdav721

Its HOT! Shop HOT! Dave HOT!


----------



## patron

howdy goof-ups

filming reruns of
'all their children'
'as the world burns'
'one life to give'
'who's on third'

and the ever exciting
'survivor for the incompetent'
and
'does anyone ever really care'


----------



## KTMM

Ok, so I got the saw set up and all but ready to cut some wood…..

need a belt…..

I went to 3 parts houses. Two didn't have it, and one had an Axehole working the counter….

Oh well, I have other things to do that will occupy my time today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* you got it going on ,looks great , i need a spliter on mine too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome back* David *looks like you survived death vally


----------



## superdav721

Lucas is belt wharehouse still down on Wiggins? I think it was Wiggins back south off of 80. They had every belt known to man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Lucas*, That's twice in a 24 hour period. Are you missing us???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon stick people. Just got back with the last of my….. I'm not gonna rub it in anymore….. *WOOD*

Anybody want to help me unload the truck???


----------



## superdav721

No!


----------



## StumpyNubs

We're baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack…....

New episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is online.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Drill press table plans are posted in the Stumpy Store. I am putting on the final details so it will take a day to get them to you. Thanks for the patience and enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic

My "BCWW" withdrawl symptoms are subsiding. My affliction was so severe that I actually had to go to the shop and accomplish stuff!!! Thanks Stumpy, now I can stop all the productive [email protected] and sit on my butt and watch BCWW over & over & over…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

If anybody didn't notice the update on the very top of this page… next episode (planning on next weekend) is about a new carving duplicator I designed. It allows you to use a router and a rotary tool for finer details than the other ones out there. I'm pretty excited about it because I have a lot of uses for that kind of thing in my work. Stay tuned…


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a router & a rotary tool….......

ANTICIPAAAAATION, is making me…........


----------



## superdav721

Making you what Randy?


----------



## superdav721

Have you unloaded that truck yet Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm either hungry for Heinz Ketchup or…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I haven't unloaded the truck yet. I need to do that. And as far as your question to Randy goes, I've been wundering what he is too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all that & a bag of chips…............


----------



## StumpyNubs

The song's ok, but that monkey faced girl singing will never go anywhere…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Don't tell James Taylor that!!!

I'm off to mouch a meal & have a cold one (or 12), because I've earned it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, The truck is unloaded and safely stacked…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - how about a picture of what 1000 bf looks like in the shop? I'm curious how much of that was Cherry….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, It's not all in one spot, but I'll see what I can do. A woodworking buddy that lives 2 doors down went in half with me on the lumber because I expected to pay alot more then $200. By waiting to unload the last truckload, I was able to drop it in his shop when he got back from Kentucky this evening. I have 450 bd ft of oak 1x in my shop plus some 2x and the cherry. Dan has 225 bd ft of oak 1x in his shop for right now…..


----------



## JL7

Either way Marty - it's still a bunch of WOOD!......I love a good haul!


----------



## superdav721

I just updated my apple to lion. Its going to be a long night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is 450 bd ft of oak 1x on the bottom of this stack. It is 52 inches wide by 8 foot long









The larger pieces are stacked on top and will be moved to Dan's barn









There is roughly 170 bd ft of cherry. It will also be stored in Dan's barn









We also ran across a few pieces of walnut while unloading the truck this evening…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Apple to lion???


----------



## superdav721

Randy I have an Macintosh Apple, for my job I need to have the latest operating version. Apple names there OS's cat names.
Mac OS X 10.0 Cheetah 
Mac OS X 10.1 Puma 
Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar 
Mac OS X 10.3 Panther 
Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger 
Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard 
Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard 
Mac OS X 10.7 Lion 
OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion 
I went from snow leopard to lion.
Mountain lion was released 5 days ago.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I spent $50.00 Friday on this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I could of hooked you up and it would only cost you about $300 in gas…..


----------



## superdav721

Dang, how much can you strap on my handle bars?


----------



## DamnYankee

*Stumpy* watched teh new video, well done. I will be downloading the plans in October when I'm back home.
*Randy* with the way you talk I don't know how you've EVER earned a cold one (other than maybe a shoulder)
*Marty* you suck
*Rex* where are you? you didn't knock yourself out again?
*William* how goes the clock? Is it ticking along?
*eddie* how go stick chair sales?
*Roger* can't wait for the pens to arrive. I might be able to run more buisness your way, for some reason "bolt action pens" and "Civil War Pens" are viewed as very cool among my co-workers, go figure.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, You just want to make sure you strap it for a down draft. I'd hate to see you fly home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, I've been getting that alot here lately. I'll have some extra sawdust in my future. Can I send you a bag???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening fellow Limberjerks!
Glad you asked Yank.
Here's a sneak peak.
































Got a lot done, but still have a lot to do. It's coming along nicely though. This one isn't one of those huge clocks I like doing so much. What it lacks in size though, it makes up for in delicate details.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it make you feel any better about the belt Lucas, it took me four trips to the local tractor supply to finally get a belt that would work right.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy is an ass.
He only releases plans when I'm too broke to do anything about it anyway.
I think he does this on purpose.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty is a bigger ass for getting all that at an auction.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, My Grandma makes those too. Only she uses string and a knitting needle…..


----------



## superdav721

Logan today


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is the biggest….......
No, wait.
I can't mess with Rex.
He sailed the seven seas with Noah.
That makes him untouchable.
I'm done now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That sounds interesting.
I've never seen a knitted clock.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Haha!
He was looking for a hammer.
At about the thirty second mark I coulda sworn it looked like he was eying the wood trying to figure out what he could make with it.
In a few year he's gonna be taking over the shop and showing you how to do wood work Dave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess if you put enough starch on them doilies you could hang a clock on them…..


----------



## superdav721

I hear ya William. I do so wish he sparks an interest in woodwork or mechanics, something besides video games and junk food.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When he's old enough, bring him on up every month or so. He'd have a ball building toy guns and such with my boys.
I don't know if I told you or not, but my boys had gotten good enough with the hand saws that I finally broke down and mounted a scroll saw on their table. Since then they've been building everything. Their latest kick is helicopters. They're making the shape of a helcopter body. They trace out and cutting out cutouts for their little army men to fit inside of it. Then they cut and attach propellors with screws. 
Next thing I know they're throwing helicopters up in the air. The men fall out, and they've taken bandanas and made parchutes onto their backs. That's imagination kids don't get from video games.


----------



## Alexandre

Make sure you have a lot of blades :=)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of my boys, I wanted to tell ya'll what happened today.
Things were too quite in the front of the shop.
When my kids get quite, they're usually up to something.
I snuck around the corner to see what was up.
I didn't think about it at first, until I seen what they were doing. 
On the CD deck at the moment was a Big & Rich CD. The last song was playing, which happens to be The Star Spangled Banner.
All four boys had stopped playing, was holding their caps, with their hands over their hearts.
Hell, it was on a CD playing in the shop, but what could I do?
I done the same.


----------



## JL7

Marty - nice pile! Why does Dan get all the Cherry? Still a nice pile…..

Nice scroll work there William…....Don't know how you find the patience…amazing…..

Dave - looks like a chip off the old block…...

Not quite done but…....a band saw box with a function…..a WOOD holder:


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - forty-ish years ago that was me in my Grandfather's shop. While I hear you about the fast food, I've learned to not knock the video games so much (at least not all). As I supervise many Gen-X, Text-genreation, young-uns I've come to realize something about video games and later life. Like games you and I palyed as a kid they taught us many things for later in life - friendly competition, developed fine and gross motorskills, how to win, how to lose, team work, pushing oneself, lots of things. While some of these are lost by video games, I noticed (and there are MANY studies to support it) that the video game agers have a higher mental input/output capacity, what were/are vidoe game input devices are increasingly becoming the user interface for more and more systems from communications to aircraft flight. I am not advocating that anyone sit and play video games 24/7, you gotta have your physical activities, what I am saying is they are not as bad for curent and future changes in society.


----------



## Alexandre

:O.
I'm 14 btw…


----------



## DamnYankee

Alex - so am I, but with 31 years of experience


----------



## DamnYankee

Alexandre - do you go by Alex or are we being an insensitive lot and rudely shortening your name for our typing convenience?


----------



## Alexandre

umm yeah!
Everyone is 14, duh, Except a few people who are younger…


----------



## superdav721

William that brought a tear to my eye.
Yanks I played a few games myself but hunting, fishing, gardening and camping. Life skills such as feeding yourself. Some kids think milk is born at walmart.


----------



## Alexandre

WOOHOO!!! CONGRATS VICTORIA MOOR AT THE OLYMPICS! If she wins a medal, my school is gonna go NUTS!


----------



## DamnYankee

My goal in life is to grow older but not up


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - please don't get me wrong, I have my own kids, all I'm saying is that I have found them to not be the devil some think they are.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## Alexandre

Where did you get that from^^?


----------



## superdav721

I'm not. There is a time and pace for everything. But I believe he will see bad times in his lifetime. I would like for him to have some skills that were shown to me.
There is no doubt the games are there I play a lot myself. Thats how I keep my cat like reflexes


----------



## superdav721

You know when we loose power here (that happens a lot with my crappy service provider. Southern Pine!) my kids light candles, talk, joke, read a book or find a sandwich and just deal with it.
Now if you started taking up cell phones they would* FREAK OUT!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Balance & Moderation, you can apply that to video games & many more things in life. Basic skills are exactly that, the basics that more complex things are derived from. In todays world though, one must specialize and therefore other skills are foresaken…......


----------



## Alexandre

Hi Randy….


----------



## Alexandre

Hows it sleeping on Stumpys Table saw?
Oh yeah, have you been stealing some of Stumpy's cold ones?


----------



## superdav721

Last night Logan (2 years old) tossed his ball up on the counter. All he would do is point at it. I told him to go get the stool. He did. He brought it over and got the ball. Now grandma started to say what a good boy. I stopped her. I then instructed him to take the stool back. He did. Now that's a good boy.
Randy thats why we have hobbies, to practice others.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh well… Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Teaching follow through, completing a task until the VERY end, not something a lot of people do. Well done!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy, do you practice procrastination to the very end? And if you do, what is the very end of procrastination?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I'll have to get back to you on that one….......


----------



## superdav721

That wuz funny!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
While in college, I had to do a speech for class. On the day I was scheduled to do my speech, I told the professor that I would need to do my speech next class. When I finally gave my speech, titled "Procrastination: Pros & Cons"................


----------



## dakremer

just checking in. hi


----------



## DIYaholic

dakremer,
Howdy Ho neighbor. Here at the "Hotel Stumpy", you can check in, but you can't check out…......


----------



## dakremer

That sounds like a line from a horror movie!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *dakremer * it just he been trying to get out of here a while


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i got a good laugh out of that post #16578 got to save that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* been watching the diving at the Olympics and your right they do go a long way s up off the spring diving boards


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guy are rearing your children right ,you can take pride in that ,i have seen it neglected too many times .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh man Eddie. Don't get me started on the lack of child rearing all across the country these days.

I think the proudest I've ever been (and it's happened more than once) is when one of my kids see other kids in stores showing their asses and they look at me and say, "there is NO WAY I would even think about doing that. My daddy would kill me".

Raise em right and it gets to a point that it's easy. I seldom have to say anything to my boys for bad behavior. Usually just "the look" is sufficient.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but i play video games my self and enjoy them .call of duty is the best one so far but i play a lot of them ,some should be restricted to mature ages only but the courts decided it didnt need to they must not have seen some of the games like mortal combat .it got some graphics that are worst than the movies .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too* William* , sometimes i want to go over and knock the crap out of them buts its not my kids ,i always think to myself one day they will be sorry for not teaching them the way to behave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In theory I agree that the government shouldn't have to age restrict games. That should be a parent's job. Of course, some parents don't do their job, so….....

There's nothing wrong with video games. My kids have a Playstation 2, a Wii, and now an ancient computer that I've put a lot of games on for them. However, I limit their time on the electronic gadgets. I watch carefully what they play (don't even get me started on television shows). They get plenty of physical exercise and they know they better not touch a game before their chores are done.

One of my kids had a friend spend the night a while back and was horrified that all my kids have daily chores. The kid had the nerve to ask me if I knew that they outlawed slavery. I asked the kid if he knew they also look down on kids not having anything to eat and I refuse to cook if the kitchen isn't cleaned properly. Then, since that kid was spending the night at my house, I had him started sweeping the floor while me and one of my other sons finished washing the dishes.
And no, that kid has not asked to spend the night at my house again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William* you know where i live at in Bawcomville out by the paper mill well its sort of the butt of jokes here in Monroe but its really not that bad place to live i aint locked my doors in a while and it know for everybody carring guns with them it just a running joke around here. but i will PM you on making me a sign latter and send you the money for it, im going to call itBawcomville Wood Works even thou im not that good of a wood worker yet buy im learning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was in Blockbuster about two years ago. This kid, probably about twelve, came running by and snatched the movie I was looking at out of my hand. Out of instinct, and before I thought about it, I popped the kid on the back of the head. Immediately, I thought I was fixing to go to jail. The kid ran up crying to her mother. The mother aksed why I had hit her. She told her mother what she had done. The mother slapped the hell out of her on the back of the head.
I am now constantly aware of other's kids around me. I got lucky that time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Eddie, my funds don't allow for traveling these days. However, if you'll make a trip to Vicksburg, I will make you a sign and teach you how to do it in the process. It's easier than you think.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did the same with my son friends when they were young i ,being a single parent was washing dishes and his friend said thats a woman job .i made him and his friends clean the kitchen and wash the rest of the dishes ,but they came back and even offered to help ay later times , his dad was useless and he hadnt been around any men just his mother ,he turned out to be a pretty good boy he went in to the army last week


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

when i get the funds ill do that *William* ,right now im borrowing from paul to pay peter ,just right now im spending what i got on a trip to go see my boy in the military ,he loves it ,told him as soon as they find out how much he eats they may let him go  we,ll get together soon , i want to go see David
too and would love to stop by and see Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're paying Peter or Paul?
You're doing good.
I'm robbing Peter to tell Paul he has to wait till next month too because I have to pay Mary.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL William your a mess . i think your right the saying dose go that way


----------



## DamnYankee

Since I came on duty, the Olympics are in their 3rd run on TV….I wonder who will win this time?


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm getting tired of gynamstics and swimming, I wanna see the skeet shooting, rifle shooting, archery, judo, taekwondo, and sawdust surfing!


----------



## DamnYankee

Woodworkers Olympic Events
-synchronized bandsaw box making (reindeer during the winter olympics)
-table saw kickback "shooting" 
-speed dust collection
-speed glue ups
-speed finishing
-team cabinet building
-precision marking
-tubafor contest
-scrub planning
-saw horse
-precision cutting - all saws


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow. what a day. Sorry about not being online, but I had to have a quadruple bypass enema and it was touch and Go for quite a while.
Hope everyone had a great Sunday.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* i think you may be on to something there , i like the shooting events ,table saw kick back shooting couldnt enter but a time r two in that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* hope it all worked out


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, yeah, it all worked out OK, but left me with an empty feeling.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - I thinking with the TS kickback, you stand to the side and try and hit a target, like in archery, at various distances


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee, going …. going…going…. gone.


----------



## HamS

good morning guys

Coffee is not making it today. Maybe I need some Jolt. Played two gigs yesterday and went to the big city on Sat and did a bunch of ceiling cleaning so arms are all tired out. I am cleaning the popcorn textured stuff off the kitchen and it is really hard on the old arms.

Marty, that ws a haul!


----------



## superdav721

Jolt twice the caffeine and made with real sugar.


----------



## Alexandre

You can call me Alex.
Its okay


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd say good morning, except there aint a damn thing good about it so far.
I can't walk.
I'm going on maybe two hours of sleep. Couldn't sleep last night because of the pain.
Heat index is supposed to be around 110 today. 
I can only think of one good thing, for ya'll.
Ya'll got to see me!
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We can call you alex?
What if we want to call you Bob?
I've always said I didn't care what anyone called me as long as they didn't call me late for dinner.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well the coffee is on.
You can keep the Jolt Dave.
I never went for stuff like that.
When I was younger I didn't drink too much coffee though.
Coffee back in those days was usually Tums, washed down with some more Tequila.
I *do not* miss those days. 
I'll stick to my coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey William,
Sorry you are having a bad one, not one of my better days either. Hope there are some Law and Order episodes to watch on TV.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex.
I haven't watched Law & Order today.
I did watch the silver screen version of Atlas Shrugged.
It's a pretty good movie, but I think the book should be a requisite for watching.


----------



## Alexandre

William, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No AND NO!! DO NOT CALL ME BOB.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bob whos Bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok Bob.
I mean, Alexandre.
Sorry.
Won't happen again Bob.
Oops.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Carl left now Bobs here


----------



## Alexandre

William, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No, No AND NO!! DO NOT CALL ME BOB.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was kidding Alex.
I see you feel extremely strong about this. 
It won't happen again.

So Eddie, maybe I'll call you Bob.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I bet you thought I was kidding about the popsicle sticks.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Since we can't call Alexandre "Bob", do you think he would mind…..

Chester or perhaps Bernie, then again he may like the moniker Billbo! I think I will go with *Axel*, until we hear otherwise.


----------



## superdav721

Yall are funny.
William you need me to come over there and give you a kick start.


----------



## Alexandre

haha Randy, Call me that, and since your'e sleeping on stumpys table saw, I'll ask him to put a 3/4" dado in you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not that I need a thinner waistline, but hey I could use the dado to keep my belt indexed!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I could call him some of the names I've been called over the years.
They don't allow such words on this site though.
I know!
Billy Bob Joe Sue.
That'll make him sound *********************************** enough to even be from Mississippi too. Maybe even Arkansas.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, this is one day that, if you came to kick start me, we'd sit at the house and drink coffee. 
My shop make a fella feel like a marchmellow in an Easy Bake Oven.


----------



## Alexandre

William, Do you mean a marshmellow over a campfire?


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, You'll need a dado MUCH bigger than 3/4"... You need it about 1 1/2 of a inch wide…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some great new Olympic ideas from cracked.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I meant a marshmellow in an easy bake oven.
Hot, stuffy, and sticky. 
Campfires are out in the open. I like campfires. I hate easy bake ovens.


----------



## Alexandre

?
Everyone should know this:









See the random woman with the red top and blue pants?
LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I'll bite.
What's up with the random woman with the red top and blue pants?
Also, what's up with the girl beside her or the woman (I think) towards the right side wearing a weird looking dress that looks to be faces on it? None of these three seem to match the black and yellow theme of the others? Is there a story here?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See guys?
I can look at a photo and notice details!
As long as the photo is not of catwoman's rear clad in leather.


----------



## Alexandre

Are you sure?
I gave it away…..


----------



## superdav721

This is what I have out of this weekend.
I went from this









to this









added some of these









And drew this


----------



## Alexandre

Is that for a bagel slicer or something?


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - looking good! I see some dovetails coming soon…...


----------



## JL7

Check this deal out….....20 miles from home….

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/tls/3172737795.html

I'm scared if I showed up - the ex-husband would be waiting around the corner with a shotgun….... unfortunately I can relate to this sad occasion…..


----------



## Alexandre

LOL….
I like how she spells router.. Rowder.. LOL


----------



## superdav721

Alex its a baby crib.
And Dovetails are around the corner.


----------



## superdav721

Nice saw. I dont know where i would stand if it was in my shop.


----------



## superdav721

I have got to work on some new techniques. May bee Greene and Greene or Amish


----------



## Alexandre

Ahhh… Kkkkk….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you can call me anything but not late for dinner


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall check it out not any thing fancy

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69361


----------



## Alexandre

If you can't fit that table saw in your shop, you'll definitely have a problem fitting this in… http://guelph.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-other-Used-Selco-WTN-200-Beam-Saw-W0QQAdIdZ398032790


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, Eddie is now known only as *Anything*!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Hullo randy..l


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello Axel…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I don't think that name is a good one, after all "Anything" must mean "Something", so why not just call him "Nothing" ?, which is far more appropriate.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I also vote that we call Alexandre *"Lex"*, as the A is next to the caps lock which I keep hitting. Names that start with an A are a accident waiting to happen and should be banned.


----------



## KTMM

Aftermornin ya'll. I spent today listening to a Webex session. For those of you that are a bit behind on technology, it's like a conference call that goes for 8 hours and includes slides. Four more days of it to go. At least it gets me out of the office for the week.

Since I was on the other side of town I couldn't easily get by the belt warehouse to get a belt for my saw. Oh well, maybe tomorrow.

Dave, dang you. I traded my macbook (had to fix it twice) for a commercial snow cone machine and another HP laptop. I came out pretty good on the deal when I sold the snow cone machine Friday…... oh well. In other words, no Mountain Lion O/S for me.

WUUUDDDDD


----------



## KTMM

Rex, I find it trocious that you speak sow lowly of names that start with 's like lexander, ndy, lbert, mos, nd ll the other names that start with n .....

But I get your point. I have problems with that letter too….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
We are probably better of it we just don't call Eddie! Lex works for Axel, but I prefer Axel.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I am really looking foward to seeing your carving duplication machine.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
You have graced us with your presence again. We are honored!!!


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, 5 posts in 3 days, I'm on a roll. OOOO make it 6….


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
You spent 8 hours staring at a computer screen, then login & spend more time staring at a computer screen. You sir are not right & that makes you fit in here quite well!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whassup Lucas???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Give me one good reason why we can't call you Bob…..

Also, either the color is off on my monitor or that lady had a red top and green jeans. Either way, Who is she???


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Arlin!


----------



## superdav721

Rex there goes you A theory


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just went out and checked on my shop gnomes. They ain't done a damn thing today while I was gone…..


----------



## superdav721

I aint going outside. The siding is melting.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

I watched most of stumpys projects while I was in the hospital. Right now I told him I would pay him for making me the box jig.

Along time ago I voted on the stumpy/charles contest. I still do not know who won.

Arlin

PS - boxcarmarty-I find gomes sent me some handtools but no shop work yet. lol


----------



## superdav721

Nice to have you here Arlin. Join in just a bunch of misfits having some harmless fun. 
Stumpy said the votes were rigged but Charles won.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cripes I hoped I voted for Stumpy! I voted by 2 points more the Curly Maple box. Should I duck and run?

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Harmless fun??? I got carpal tunnel syndrom typing & clicking here!!! Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
You can run, but you can't hide!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*EVERYONE STAND UP AND TAKE YOUR HATS OFF….. ARLIN IS IN THE HOUSE…..*

http://lumberjocks.com/ArlinEastman#comment-1321049


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Because my name isn't bob.
Randy, nothing is Impossible….


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
It is a great thing that you do, Lovinghandsmemoryboxs.com!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Men's Team Finals in gymnastics is on. I MUST watch, without distraction.

TTFN….......


----------



## superdav721

Any friend of Rand Lowery is a friend of mine.
Thank you sir for your service and what you are doing now. 
Welcome! Arlin!
Mi Casa Su Casa


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, How about Boy Named Sue??? It was good enough for Johnny Cash…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Dave, I knew I could count on you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## Alexandre

*Marty*, How about a Marty(you) named No???


----------



## Alexandre

....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alex* nothing is possible , Rex say that all time to me ,any thing can be nothing look at me …...........wait thats not right , no that stumpy thay says that no Randy come to think of it they all do it. when nothings call other nothing that has to be something but could be anything


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't call me Bob either. He's my uncle.


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah sure… Call me Randy… Randy JR.


----------



## DamnYankee

Careful there Alex, you don't know what you are starting.


----------



## Alexandre

OOPS
There, changed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Arlin Eastman* welcome to LJs and thank you again for your service to this great Country , dont worry about Charles Neil beating stumpy on that contest he was way in over his head with Charles , but stumpy aint no slouch when it comes to wood working thou


----------



## superdav721

Well I guess Arlin is in now that Eddie has gave his blessing.
Welcome Arlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Alex* ,how about bobby , then we could shorten down to bubba i like bubba i had a uncle named bubba he married his sister whole family now of bubbas my aunt was called bubba too her real was bonnie but she was mean as a pit bull


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i love that song , Johnny Cash was a great artiest he sung from the heart


----------



## DamnYankee

Arlin - which service? USAF myself.


----------



## ArlinEastman

David

Rand is an Awesome guy and he is the reason I got here becouse another friend told me he modified the same power tools I have. Then Patron came and did the work with several Vets donating money to get him here.

Alex
Thanks for the nod buddy. I really do not think he was in over his head since he did so well on his project in my openion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not looking good for the Men's Gymnastics team. They are imploding. A medal looks highly doubtful…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Same USAF

I retired in 1999 and was recalled back after 9/11 until 2006

Arlin


----------



## tomd

I'll be looking for the next eposode.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tom,
You are welcome to hang out & wait with us. We occupy the time with idle banter & bad humor!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin you had some good help there ,we play around a lot here but its some very talented woodworkers on this thread and this site as a whole Patron is right up there at the top with em


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Tom welcome to the Zone


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William *this is for you


----------



## superdav721

Hello Tomd!
Well guys I am in the middle of the new Captain America. Its great!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to call it a day….

*A DAY*

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* here a creags list here in monroe for some of that black smith stuff you fool with.not sure what it is

http://monroe.craigslist.org/tls/3130076609.html


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie, those are post vises. You might be able to get 1 whole one from what I can see.
Morning world.


----------



## DamnYankee

As Randy says…NYTOL

Gotta get up early so I can go pick up my pens from Roger.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Bob


----------



## StumpyNubs

Buy those vises! They sell for about a hundred bucks each if you clean them up and get them back to working condition!


----------



## Alexandre

Too far for me to buy them…


----------



## KTMM

8 long hours of this…. too bad I can't superimpose stumpy's videos over this web session…....


----------



## superdav721

Stumps I got mine. Its almost new and its shinny. 
The bad thing is there were a lot of post vise manufactures here and in the UK. Not many of them have makers marks on them. The parts don't mix very well.


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, I'm waiting for your interview with the person who stumps trees….


----------



## superdav721

I am waiting on the interviewee to reply. He will, he has a lot on his plate.


----------



## DamnYankee

he has to clear his plate before he can have a cold one THEN and ONLY THEN can he come out an play!


----------



## DamnYankee

Got my pens from Roger today. They are VERY COOL and very nicely crafted.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
You got any pics of them thar pens…...

Eddie,
You're almost there, currently you are #2!!! Congrats.


----------



## DamnYankee

They are Red Heart and Ebony.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice looking pens.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love those pens ,*DY* dose he sell these if he dose will you hook me up , or is this our roger


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got a ticket today , the cop stopped me for a expired inspection sticker ,when came up i told him i had a gun in my truck he wanted to know where said in the glove box .in louisiana thay have permits to carry them and i didnt have one but one of the rules if you get stopped you let the officer know you have one , told him i used to be a cop in the Air Force he wasnt impressed lol he let me slide and said next time he will take it so i got to do that now and pay a ticket for the inspection sticker , he was just doing his job ,my bad


----------



## DIYaholic

Love those pens!!! Thanks for posting the pics so quick DY.

Eddie, Eddie, Eddie…....
Your momma would be disappointed!!! Glad he let you slide though. Consider yourself lucky young man!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, It is our very own Roger from Kentucky that is making the pens…..

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69256


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have two of them ordered. One of them is being made with 24 ct gold hardware on paduk. It is a gift for a Retired Marine Corp Officer….. (otherwise known as Dad)


----------



## KTMM

WOO HOO, I have an operational band saw now. Too bad it's 85 in my air conditioned shop. Guess I'll have to wait until tonight to go work on all the safety covers I need to add to it.

I should really give some credit to William here, he did most of the assembly and construction on it. (I trued the wheels though : P )










NOTE, the bandsaw now consumes the space previously occupied by the easy chair….

For a 1/2 horsepower motor, it slices and dices… I wonder how much better it'll work when I get that 220 wired so I can use the 2hp motor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The sky just opened up here and came a pour down. That is when I remembered the top was down on the Mustang….. I'm out of breath now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better late then never Lucas…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Congrats on the bandsaw build! It's good to see it running.

KTMM,
I suppose you can apply the above accolades to yourself also.


----------



## Alexandre

Just wow.
Nice wooden woodgears bandsaw…
It would be sad if while the bandsaw was running, the blade slipped or something, and the cover or something got cut up 
Lets hope it won't happen!


----------



## KTMM

If you multiply the circumference of Earth by two you'll have a pretty close estimation of my "getaroundtoit".


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to the WoodShack now to try and find some sort of accomplishment…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, your workbench and Lucas's bandsaw would make a nice duet


----------



## KTMM

I was a bit paranoid while taking that picture that the blade might slip and I'd be posting a cut off finger or something 6 hours from now…..

I was standing a good ways back while holding the power switch for said bandsaw…...


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
It is a fine looking saw. It is the wheels that really make it.

William,
Great job on the frame to the saw! (disregard the above statement!)


----------



## KTMM

What can I say, I don't take credit for other people's work. It's a wonder I keep my job with the state…..


----------



## Alexandre

This is SAD. 
Woodcraft has a "absolutely free shipping" event…
I thought I could get myself a powermatic benchtop mortiser.
And since I live in Canada, I won't have to pay a fortune for shipping…
Now, just to make sure, I asked this to woodcraft… Hi, im looking at the Powermatic Benchtop Mortiser, Model PM701. Since it says Get Absolutely Free Shipping on this Product!, That means You will ship it to canada for free?

And guess what they say?
No.
Theres no free shipping for it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Axel,
BUMMER!


----------



## Alexandre

Axel?
Do you mean "Alex or Axle"


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's go with Axle!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Why not just go with *"X"*? It's easier to remember for us old farts


----------



## Alexandre

O.K…...
Call me X pl0x (pl0x=please, a word that drives everyone insane…. )

*Randy*, heres your dream Jointer…. http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/3175034578.html
It also comes with a nice price…. $75.
Only problem is that it is in Chicago.

*Rex* I know you always wanted this saw…. http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tls/3175124059.html


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X*, I remember those saws, only problem was it took a lot of worms to drive them, but they worked well in Louisiana.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, and:

*Marty*, this is your tool on your wishlist isn't it?.....http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/tls/3152129797.html
I wonder if it meets california's regulations….


----------



## Alexandre

So, do you want it?

Although im not the person selling it….


----------



## DIYaholic

That jointer wood be great except that the commute wood be very expensive!!!

Rex,
If you use glow worms, you could saw in the dark! It wood be a "seesaw"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No thanks *X*, some early bird has probably got it already


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I didn't like to burst *X's* bubble, but that saw is ver, very slow as it uses wood worms.


----------



## Alexandre

LOL
No.
It uses THOR worms….


----------



## Alexandre

<--

Like my name?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X*, Isn't Mr. Roger's Neighborhood on?


----------



## DIYaholic

Union break, then it's time to hit the showers. Very sticky air in Vermont today mixed with a dust storm created by big mowers, does not feel comfy!!!

TTFN…......


----------



## Alexandre

Say WHA?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There you go *X*. The man of mystery, marking his spot on LJ's. I like it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* , the mystery man, marking his spot on LJ's. Superb monika


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, I have a few things to do so I'll be off for a bit. In the meantime, finish watching Mr. Rogers and Sesame Street. Enjoy, but don't drink from the milk jug, get a glass.


----------



## ArlinEastman

DYankee

THose are really nice pens. I have been wanting to buy them when they came out and have not had a chance to get due to the illness.
Do they work as good as they look.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

LOL, Heres Arlins dream: http://iowacity.craigslist.org/clt/3171383916.html
Sorry Arlin, Just had to make fun of you…


----------



## JL7

????

I missed a connection to that last joke?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie got a Ticket.


----------



## Alexandre

What?
Dave and JEff, get this for you guys and me: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/3114368363.html


----------



## Alexandre

:O
poor eddie


----------



## Alexandre

Look at this vice… http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/3170914689.html


----------



## JL7

Congrats eddie on your #1 project post…....even if you are a danger to society…..


----------



## superdav721

Now Eddie with my sticker out on my truck and me picking on you. I am next.
In the state of Mississippi I can have a weapon in my house, car and place of work without a permit.
I had a permit when I had to work in the hood in Jackson. Now out in the country I see no need.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* love that video song ,they not going to come get me im getting a permit and on that ticket ill juct do a few days save on my electric bill a little


----------



## JL7

And Marty…...technically, Stumpy did post his video before yours…....next up, Ted's website…....pressure's on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you gota have one here its just a course you have to take they go to the firing range and make sure you can use it mostly ,then theres the 100 buck too .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *jeff* , it society that im worried about they moved the beer and wine area at brookshires


----------



## Alexandre

Jeff, Have you emailed that guy with the 14" tablesaw and the 27" bandsaw?
We can negotiate with the guy to pull it down to $999….
Then we can split the price? $333 each?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* thanks im going to get one for my brother hes a gun collector ,your Dad going to love that get some pic ,he,ll have a treasure


----------



## superdav721

Eddie ours are $175. No firing range.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay X thats X as in xbox


----------



## JL7

eddie - "they moved the beer and wine area at brookshires" be cool man…...over time you can adjust to this atrocity….... !! Work on the beer first, then move onto the wine….the 2 step program. Leave the gun in the trunk.


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah… It IS X on a XBox….
Blame Randy and Roger….


----------



## JL7

Rex - good to see your humor hasn't been impacted by the quadruple enema and falling over unexpectedly. Carry on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they got firing ranges her i aint never been to it , think they they are all about the same went to a lot of them while in the military , i just barly quified with hand guns, now the rifles and m79s i could shoot a chickens head off at 200 yrds did good with the m 79 but then being close is good enought with it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* they moved it right by the deli now im going start eating there,they did it on purpose , got to keep my gun thou they done been one shooting there its next door to a bank ,


----------



## JL7

Just remember eddie - Beer is food…...just keep saying that as you walk past the deli…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*KTMM* thats a great looking saw,when you gona get a table.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* what you mean we got worms over here ,you need to stop smoking that stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Barley, Wheat, Rice…....
Tastes like food to me!


----------



## Alexandre

Talk about safety equipment… WHAAAAAAA?


----------



## Alexandre

Isn't that Marty using that chainsaw?^^


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kinda tree is that ,is that mapel


----------



## ArlinEastman

It sure has a nice burl on it. I would love to turn something out of that. 

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

No it's a 280 year old oak…


----------



## ArlinEastman

How much for a piece of that burl X?
Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Website: www.middlevalleylumber.com
I think it's already sold….
http://www.burlsource.com
Theres where you can get some nice burls….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, The pressure is on the bench. It's loaded down with 170 bd ft of cherry. (but don't tell Dave)


----------



## Alexandre

So Marty, is that you using the chain saw?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Bob*, Does that make you an X LumberJock???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wear glasses…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - I thought your neighbor (Dan?) got all the Cherry…....don't tell him that you got all that…...shhhh.

Also - when you said you had room for all that lumber….your bench doesn't count!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

and I'm much better looking…..


----------



## Alexandre

No… That day you broke your glasses because a branch broke them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan got oak. I'm keeping the cherry. It's just going down there to be stored in his barn. It will be this weekend before we take it down there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have two pair….


----------



## KTMM

Man, I'd be in the shop right now, but this summer cold has me in it's grips and the nyquil is kicking in…. Probably best not to mess with an exposed blade band saw right now…

Guess I can work on dimensions for my next two projects.

That is a MASSIVE burl….


----------



## JL7

You're better looking than the side of his head…...that's a great accomplishment!

You should think about planting some vegetables in the Mustang…...no more running around in the rain like a crazy man…...wait, never mind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas is in the house…..


----------



## Alexandre

Ooh… Burl Vermeer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hang on guys, remember Eddie is online and he misses the cherry.


----------



## Alexandre

I like apples…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sounds like Lucas has a lot of Mucus. Sounds like a centurion; Lucas Mucus


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* , you are rotten to the core


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, See if you can get these guys under control. And don't let Billy Joe Jim Bob Floyd the 3rd stay up to late. He has school tomorrow…..

Night All…..


----------



## Alexandre

Calm down…. 
I meant I like applewood….









I feel insulted…


----------



## Alexandre

I'm on holidays.


----------



## superdav721

Well all is normal. Back to my Movie. 
Marty AKA Cherry hoarder.
Hey Arlin.
What up Lucas Mucas {that wuz funny}
Somebody go ask William what time it is.


----------



## Alexandre

Who's Lucas Mucas?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* , you feel insulted? Oh of what tender years you are. You ain't seen nothing yet, the true test of an LJ is the amount of insults he can have thrown at him and not wet his pants.

BTW, isn't it your bedtime soon?


----------



## Alexandre

LOL…. I'm going in 9 min… I'm LOL'ing..


----------



## KTMM

I had a manager a few years back when I worked for Eckerd's (remember those?) that spelled Lucas LUCUS. I think I still have that name badge around here somewhere.


----------



## Alexandre

What is Eckerd's?


----------



## KTMM

Let it be known on this day that a 29 year old KTMM was quoted as saying, "Dang Whippersnappers"


----------



## Alexandre

:O


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X , Lucas Mucus was the Roman General who defeated the stone throwing Gauls, the Huns and the Spartans of Crete, while shagging Caesar's wife - Luci Lastic during lunch time orgies.


----------



## Alexandre

I know Asterix and Obelix comics at least… Don't you get hungry when you see Obelix chomping down 5 boars t a time?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* , remember if you are going in 9 minutes, don't lock the bathroom door and stay in there a long time. We know all about you X Factor nippers.


----------



## KTMM

For you Rex…..

GET OUT OF THE HANDICAP STALL GEORGE MICHAEL !!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

*Eddie* (and everyone else) the pens were made by our Roger

And yes they write very nicely. The ink cartrigde is made by Parker.


----------



## superdav721

Yep still at it. 
Whippersnappers, good stuff.
Rex such a way with the Kings English.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh- and they're hefty enough to use for stabbing … if you've got the need to that is


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad to see you finally have the bandsaw running Luke.
I advise some guards before running it.
Can't believe you were worried about the blade coming off. 
You weren't worried about that when we were cutting wood with it while turning the motor by hand.

And Eddie,
He has the table for it.
At least I hope he still has it.
It has all the needed parts for it except the motor and guards when it left my shop.
I wish I had it back at my shop now though, because I have a cool idea for the guards on it.


----------



## KTMM

I wasn't worried when it was running at our own hand turning speed and not by a loosely secured motor with a plastic pulley.

Yes, I put the table, guides and everything else I had on it after taking the picture.

I'm all ears on the guards….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You don't have kids in the shop with you all the time like I do. I done the full guard thing and I don't really like it, but hey, that's life when there's kids involved.
What I WANTED to do with mine was more of a skeletal guard. What I mean is just bare bones, thin material, covering only the parts that would be a danger to you, the operator. I would install the adjustable stock that supports the top guide, which already has a guard on it that protects from the front and outside, where you're hands would be. If I was overly concerned about that area, maybe install a thin inside piece that's removeable for blade access. Then simple an L-shaped, removeable piece on the left front of the saw, where the blade makes it's downward travel. I'd install maybe a half moon shaped piece along the bottom wheel just to protect from any "forgot about that" moments. As for the top wheel, I'd remake the wooden clamp that holds the wheel on that has a round piece on it about a half inch larger diameter than the wheel. This would keep me from accidentally sticking my head or hand into it while working. I am careful not to put my hand in that general area when working anyway, so there's no reason for me to be there.

Now, you may not be comfortable with these idea. I wasn't at first. After using my saw though, a lot, I trust it more than I do my Craftsman factory made saw. That thing of mine has a one and a half horse motor on it and it is a beast.

By the way, the only time I've had any issues with the blade moving was by my own doing. I flipped the saw on one day and the blade came off. The very instant it happened I remembered why it was coming off. I had forgetten to tension the blade before flipping it on.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning guys, your coffee is ready..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning* X* and all other assorted misfits.


----------



## superdav721

Morning, I think.


----------



## Alexandre

Well, if you were in London… It would be AFTERNOON…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you were in OZ, it would be tomorrow.


----------



## Alexandre

It would be night there now…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

True right mate.


----------



## KTMM

If you were me, it wouldn't matter you'd be falling asleeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppl.. drool.


----------



## Alexandre

I'm going wood scavenging tday


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope you find some nice wood *X*. be careful out there.


----------



## Alexandre

It's gonna be branches…


----------



## Alexandre

Then ima try get it usable..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Let us know how you got on finding branches


----------



## Alexandre

Ok.


----------



## Alexandre

Hope to find some decent branches…


----------



## Bagtown

Morning nubbies.
Pouring rain here this morning.
Need some coffee.


----------



## Alexandre

Here's a cup of coffee


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.. Bagtown


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Alex,

What are you planning to do with your branches?


----------



## Alexandre

Oh… Found a small log at the trail….
It has worm tracks…
Will pick it up tommorow.


----------



## Alexandre

I really need to bring a cordless recip saw with me to chop those branches in half to see if they are worth it…


----------



## Alexandre

Evening…
What's for dinner?
Randy, aren't you a good chef?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening there *Alex,* going to pop eyes and get some chicken my self , *Randy* is a good Connusor of the spirits


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*baggs* that rains a good thing seems to real dry in lots of places this year


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* hows it going did you find those earth worms


----------



## Alexandre

Eddie, get me 2 drumstickes as well would ya?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

found these today at a yard sale the bigest one is a 2 " and goes down to a1/4 " they all look good but one needs a little sharping is there a special file to sharpen the curve part ,gave 20 bucks for these. had one set of portacable that i got new it only goes to 1' for around the same


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

will do *Alex* want them spicey r not so spicey


----------



## DS

I finally got around to posting my pedistal table project.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40264
neat post


----------



## Bagtown

I voted.
http://lumberjocks.com/awards/summer_2012/categories/17


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's what I did this evening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shortly after taking this pic, I scrapped it on the router table…..


----------



## JL7

Cool hinge Marty, sad ending. I've built a few wooden hinges on the router table and have seen a few of them explode into splinter grenades.

Tomorrow is fresh start! (insert inspirational poster here).


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie and Bags - cast my vote as well….thanks for the reminder…......


----------



## JL7

DS - the those tables are really incredible…..like wooden art…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - those US girls did pretty good job last night in the gymnastics…...quite a show….........


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, The good news is I only scrapped one side…..


----------



## JL7

Building a box Marty?

Incra setup or not?


----------



## superdav721

Nice hinge Marty.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you're not REALLY melted, you were just kidding…...that's good!


----------



## Alexandre

Eddie, spicy…
Nice bits… I got a brand new 7 set diablo forstners for $50.. Good price as the store was going out of business.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Marty nice hinge.
Was considering today about how small I could make a useable wooden hinge.

DS - Those tables are phenomenal.

Alex - When does school start again in Guelph? August or September?


----------



## Alexandre

September….
Should I take the branch in my trail that has worm tracks?
Worm tracks look pretty awesome…


----------



## Bagtown

I think I'm gonna build a washer toss (hillbilly horseshoes) game.
I know…. Fine Woodworking at it's best.


----------



## Alexandre

I'm been building something… Will be done in 4/5 days… Stay tuned!!!


----------



## superdav721

Its a good evening, and all is well. Hot as hell again here today. My garden and yard look like a jungle but I will try to do what I can. I hope to get working on my project this weekend as well. I also have ordered a new clutch for my bike. That will be fun tearing the whole right hand side of my motor down.


----------



## Alexandre

Have a good night 
Roger/Rex isn't on? :O


----------



## Bagtown

Dave - Never worked on bikes. Cars, but not bikes.
Seems like it'd be a lot easier to access everything.


----------



## Alexandre

Good night


----------



## KTMM

Don't feel bad box. I was carving a "dragon stick" for my little one, when I bumped the chisel a little too hard. Funny thing, yellow pine splits with the grain. The dragon stick died a sad death with the dragons belly and face going in an opposite direction of the rest of his body.

I haven't had the nerve to start on another one so far.


----------



## superdav721

Mike it is to a point but its tight. I have to drop the exhaust, drain the oil, right side motor cover and clutch assembly. Unlike a car the clutch is a stacked pack of 8 clutch disks with 8 metal pressure plates. There are 6 springs on a assembly in the middle. The trick is to soak the stack overnight in oil and ease each screw back in a bit at a time till the get to the right torque. I ordered an after market stack with Kevlar clutch material and 5% tighter springs. She ought to be TIGHT. I use synthetic bike oil at $12 a quart. And I just changed the oil.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight *X*


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like fun Dave.
Sounds like it could get expensive if you're not doing it yourself.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, You waiting all day to say that?


----------



## superdav721

Mike I did the valves about 2 months ago. It costs $450 at the dealership, it cost me 6 hours. And yes the labor rates and parts prices are high. But I get 50 MPG.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags, I was on here first this morning and was joined by *X* before he branched out somewhere. I have been back a few times just to check the mail but Sandra has kept me busy with a secret project she is on, I'm the labor force.

Did you know SD is going to become a grandpa again???? Yeah thought so, almost everyone on the planet knows too 
Back in to old days SD, before diapers, we used terry nappies. I remember out in the country somewhere, one of the little buggers must have ejected a baseball. I took off the nappy and held it by the corners and swung it over my head like a Greek warrior tossing stones, then when I had gained enough velocity, I let all but one nappy ends go …...... perfect shot - felled a tree.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Rex, yes I did know that.
We used flannel nappies. Wife kept one or two disposables on hand for travelling.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*What is the definition of a baby?*

Something with a loud noise at one end, and a complete lack of responsibility at the other.


----------



## DamnYankee

Evening all!

Alex - it would depend on how wormy. Some is cool, too much makes the wood week. Best used for non-structual.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, It's a hinge for guest book. No incra, just ruler, pencil, and test fits…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, This hinge is 3/8 with a 1/8 inch pin. I have made them smaller…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Marty.
Better grap some coffee while there still some left.


----------



## superdav721

Morning all. 
Roger I enjoyed reading most of that.
Coffee and another day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all
Going to be VERY hot here today, 104 is the minimum and the heat index will be 108.
Makes you envy those turds cooling of in the septic tank, basking at 68 degrees.

I did enjoy Eddie's conversations with Eddie yesterday, it's like Jerky and Hide.
*X* minor is getting used to coffee - bless his little cotton socks, and the next great test is for him to have Baileys in it.

Marty had a project problem yesterday that practical unhinged him, better luck today.

Anyway, everyone have a great day and keep cool.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all, or maybe it's afternoon now.
Rex, when my wife and I go camping the first stop we make is to pick up the biggest bottle of Bailey's we can get. Camping coffee has a little extra in it for us. Takes that early morning pain in the back away pretty quick. And if it's raining we drink a lot of coffee.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

rain showers here this afternoon. Looks like the lawn is begining to recover. damn.
Looks like a good afternoon to follow Dave's advice.
Going down to the shop to do some sharpening.

On another note, that stool I showed you guys a picture of a few weeks ago, the one that I put new stretches on and put two dowels in every joint, it's holding up better than any chair or stool we ever bought or built for the cafe. Now she wants chairs that are just as solid.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Hullo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, If you give it to them, They just want more…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh hai Marty.
Evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Alex. I wasn't ignoring you. The appliance repair guy came in to fix my fridge…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh.
Whatsfordiner?


----------



## Alexandre

Have you planned all that stock from the auction down yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm asking the same thing. My fridge is working now, but it's empty 'til I go to the grocery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, Haven't started on it yet. I have other jobs I have to get out of the way first…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then I'll plane it as I use it….


----------



## Alexandre

What planer do you have?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delta 12". You can see it in my workshop pics…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna run into town and grab some dinner so I can get busy in the shop…..


----------



## KTMM

I got home a little early, so I hightailed it to the shop. I managed to get my bench, a big stack of sycamore chunks, and the bandsaw moved to where they'll be living in the shop. I'm trying to make some space and whittle my toolset down to what I actually use. I'm hoping to start work this weekend on an electronics workbench, since I've been doing a lot more electrical work as of late, and the wife is getting tired of it taking up the kitchen table, when I have a shop…..

Currently I have a ton of extra chisels, some handplanes in various states, an acme langdon miter box and saw that I'll be putting up for sale or trade pretty soon. PM me if anyone is interested and we can work out a deal….


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
NEVER sell your toys, er I mean tools. Just send them to me for "proper storage"!!!


----------



## KTMM

I'm just cleaning out the 3rd and 4th sets of some items DIY. It's like having 4 left arms when you're right handed….


----------



## Alexandre

Have you got any Japanese chisels you'll be willing to ship and give for free to a young woodworker?


----------



## KTMM

Sorry man, nope… as in I actually don't have any japanese chisels…


----------



## Alexandre

Anything you came send to me for free ?


----------



## Alexandre

Good night.


----------



## JL7

Knock Knock.


----------



## KTMM

Everyone went to bed early….


----------



## JL7

Staying up late tonight myself…...whats up Lucas?


----------



## JL7

Got anything free you can send me?


----------



## JL7

Sorry - that was uncalled for…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm here too.

Did someone say FREE?! I like Free!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - this is kinda like the Craigslist FREE section, except we are looking for free stuff…...instead of getting rid of free stuff….

It's free to try!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rob* what you got for free , you should try to sell them dont just give em away ,ill come and get the band saw


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - how are you doing? Got anything for free? I even accept American made free things…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Jeff* i aint got anythig but somebody said free


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*FREE STUFF?* ...........Where, where?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* Rob got some Japanese whippersnapper chisels


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah So


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *Rex* hows it going ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, just finishing my triple bypass enema.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex is it working out


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Quiet on here today. I checked several times during the day but nobody was here.
Yesterday I got a phone call from that ER I was in over a week ago, telling me that I had a urinary tract infection. They sent a prescription to the pharmacy for antibiotics. That's one of the things you have to watch out for on this chemo because it reduces your resistance to "catch" things, and it make my white blood count low too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Funny you should mention about Rob getting some Japanese chisels. I got an email from one of my cousins in England telling me that he and his wife are sending me an early birthday present of a set of 4 genuine Japanese Saws. Here's the picture of them:








I have no earthly idea what to use them for, but this is what happens to me, everyone and their brother give tools gift to me which pile up because I have been out of the shop so much for a long time, consequently I'm tool gloated and bloated.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex those look like some nice saw ,i hear they are good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* are they going to do anymore treatment ,do they feel like the cancer is declining


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

anybody hear from* David *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, and they are genuine McCoy. Now I have to read up what the different types are used for. They told me to expect the at the end of next week.
I made a little score of my own. I found a place that was selling off cheap a set of Colt 7 piece set of drill bits. Colt are German bits and are very highly rated and don't make any tear out, and last a very long time. I got the set for $16 which is a steal.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i guess im home alone


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess ill go get me a Klondike ice cream treat ,and go lurking around LJs hallways


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David is out of town visiting.
It looks like this treatment I am on now is not working, so next week I have tests, scans and other stuff before seeing the doctor of Friday which will normally be my chemo treatment day. They will have all the results of the tests and scans to make a decision of which chemo treatment I need to switch to.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex it seems like when i find these deals like that its when i dont have any extra money , and when i do have it cant find them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex im keeping you in my prayers ,i know those treatment are hard ,hang in there we are with you sprite ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know how that is Eddie, but I have really found some bargains along the way, and some so good, nobody will believe it. The biggest haul I made was a "truckload" of new Amana router bits - they are the creme de la creme of router bits and VERY expensive, but I paid 50 - 75 cents EACH for them, and some of those bits sell for way over $100 EACH.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

seems like i heard he went some where to help some veterans with some wood working ,they got a master craftsman helping them ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you and Marty are very luckey ,i shouldnt grip thou ive got a lot for just a year r so, iwas going to tell you about my ryobe bits i got but never mind


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Eddie, I think you are doing really well. Yes you have got a lot of headway in a year and I was so glad you had customers for your projects, I bet that made you proud and satisfied. I think you have found your niche in life from hereon, and I truly believe that with all the time and attention you put into, after a while you will be satisfied beyond your dreams.
I love to laugh and joke with you Eddie, I feel very comfortable with that, and I know you get a hoot out of it too. Life's Good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off to bed now, over to the night crew, it's all yours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank* Rex* ,i got many a good laugh with you you just got that quick wit about you and have brought many a smile to me and other as well,its a gift in a way to be able to do that , sometime when im a bit weary you and the other guys really do help lift up my spirits on this tread.


----------



## DamnYankee

Let me clarify, I do not have any chisels.

Alex was asking Lucas if he had any with Lucas' clearing out his excess tools.

I said "Free did someone say free??"


----------



## DamnYankee

Here's to lifting spirits!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry *Rob* ,in all the excitement of free tool i got it mixed up its Lucas thats got em


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill toast to that ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All. Is there any free stuff left or did Rob take it all???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Recut and glued up my hinge parts last night. I'll try it again this evening…..


----------



## superdav721

What ya making them hinges for Marty? Those were nice?


----------



## KTMM

Back in class again today…. It should be over by noon, then it'll be time to go back to the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.
Getting online has been hard lately.
It seems by the time I finish everything, I'm too tired to think about it.
Last night I had the meet rhe teachers thing for two of the boys at the school.
They start Monday.
I've been gatherin all the necessary supplies to start them back in school.

Been cleaning out a bedroom, and helping with packing when I can.
I have a father/daughter day with my daughter Saturday.
Then I drop her off at college Sunday.
The closer it gets the more I realize how hard that's going to be. 
She's going to Delta State in Cleveland, Mississippi.
It's gotten now to me tearing up everytime I think about her going away.

So that's what's been going on folks.
I'm busy busy recently. 
I will be through Monday when all the kids are back in school.
Then it'll stop.
And starting Tuesday I'll have weekdays all by myself once again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, I'd like to hear what hand planes you have and the prices when you get those together. 
If I want some, you may have to work out a paymeny plan for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The new carving duplicator design is in its 4th version. It's funny how you settle on a design, and start building a prototype… and by the time you're done you have a pile of prototypes and the final version looks nothing like the original design… But I suppose that's the process you have to go through to get it right.

This one will have a large capacity which should be good for signs and such. But it also has a the ability to move in 10 different directions and it will accept much finer carving and routing bits for a greater level of detail for duplicating carved panels, etc.

Hope to have it at least ready to show, if not demonstrate on this weekend's show.


----------



## KTMM

Awesome!!!! I've been debating on building a cnc machine or 3d printer myself. But then I think of the dust…..


----------



## superdav721

Yall are nuts get a chisel.


----------



## Bagtown

I got two new chisels in the mail today.
Narex mortising chisels, 1/4" and 3/8" 
From Lee Valley.
Cabinet scraper as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*mike* thats where i got my card scraper once you get the edge right youll love em


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy that is known as R&D and if you were a government contracteor you'd be able to generate "cost overruns" and make all kinds of money


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, It's a book hinge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, Just wait til they all move out. It gets even sweeter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon All…..


----------



## Alexandre

Afternoon…. Marty, you want another cube in that cube in cube?


----------



## superdav721

Mike NICE!
Got it Marty.
I am hating Cypress right now. I am going to have to back the rockers on the cradle with something else.


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, you writing a book?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, It's a guest book for a wedding…..


----------



## Bagtown

You guys get so many exotic woods.
Unless I go to a specialty lumber importer, I have a choice of pine, maple, sometimes birch. and of course spruce for tubafores and such


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Use cherry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, You don't have time to play on the puter. I want to see another cube in the cube in the cube by this time tomorrow…..


----------



## Alexandre

nah…... tooo small… Unless I find some crazy 20×20 wood…


----------



## Bagtown

I'm guessing cypress is a hardwood?


----------



## Alexandre

I think so…...


----------



## Bagtown

I watched a show on the history channel a while back about the USS Constitution, and her construction.
Apparently the nickname "old ironsides" comes from "anecdotal stories that cannonballs actually bounced off of her hull. The hull is made of "Live Oak". I had never heard of live oak. Pretty interesting. They did some tests and showed that a cannonball shot at a mockup hull on a test range. They used regular oak and then they used live oak. It actually bounced off the live oak. They did some breakage testing in a lab and it was something like 1.75% stronger. Wow. I was impressed.

I toured on board the Constitution when we took the local Scout troop to Boston. Everyone was much shorter then. 

more ramblings from my drug addled brain. . .

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Auction Alert:* I gotta go check it out tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, Live oak is also known as native oak. It'll wear a sawblade down. I've seen it throw sparks from a chainsaw…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - you are kinda like the "Norm" of auctions around there…....does everybody know your name?

What's on the goodie list tomorrow for us to hate you for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Locust is another one that is like cutting steel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delta band saw, Delta drill press, roller stands, and whatever else suits my fancy when I get there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The auctioneers around here knows me…..


----------



## JL7

Yep - that will work. Delta Band Saw and drill press for $40 really spells hate!


----------



## JL7

I'm out of space…..can't even look at CL or those pesky auction listings anymore…...maybe build a pole barn in the back yard….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll see what I can do for ya Jeff…..


----------



## superdav721

Live oak in the south
They survive hurricanes.
Marty I am not talking to you.
Cypress is just a bit harder than pine. Not much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan just ask me where I was gonna put it if I brought them home…..


----------



## superdav721

Cherry shmerry.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - Marty Who?


----------



## Bagtown

I bought a used delta drill press for $80.00 this week.
runs really quiet.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Bagtown

I need to get some shmerry wood


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DamnYankee

Marty what was that auction website again?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

auctionzip.com


----------



## Finn

how do I easly get to the last reply? 17006 is a lot to plow through.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, You're there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to the end of nowhere…..


----------



## Bagtown

It's not the end of the world, but you can see it from here. . .


----------



## Bagtown

Welcome Jim


----------



## JL7

Hi Jim - If you click on "View all Replies" and then click on the last page on the page selector thing - you will be here…..well not here for long…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pull up a stool, Throw your thought up in the air, and if you have any scraps, just throw them on the floor. We'll arm wrestle for them later…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I'm not risking my Freud forstners to put another cube in the cube in the cube…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I always wundered how we got here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You have no sense of adventure Alex…..


----------



## superdav721

You can just hit the refresh thing on your browser and it will take you to the bottom.
Marty check out that accordion crazy table.
Welcome Jim.
We are NOT talking about cherry today.
Live oak and cypress are fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I seen that Dave. I bet I bring that home with me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The auctioneer on this one is our Mayor. How *********************************** is that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

He also sells real-estate…..


----------



## JL7

That Delta band saw is sweet…..I picked up the same one in near mint condition for $100…....


----------



## JL7

So Dave - what happened to the cypress? Splits?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an interest in it if the price is right Jeff. It will replace the one that I have to pull start…..

Gonna run into town and find some dinner. Be back later…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff when I cut the rockers, at the top one of them started splitting with the grain. So i put a dowel in it and I think I will back it with some oak or another piece of cypress. I will make this work. Its like all projects, wood is a living material and does what it wants. Thats why we have clamps and glue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutation Misfits,
I just finished up a thirteen (13) hour day, out in 90 degree, humidity with a rain shower thown in for good measure. I was repairing/replacing a cracked bluestone patio. I got to use a circular saw & make dust! It wasn't wood dust, it was stone dust & with the humidity I looked like a statue!!!

54 new posts I have to read to get caught up!!! BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, now that I'm here all ya'll leave. Fine, I'll just wander the halls here & watch Olympic Diving…....


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - Did any birds poop on ya? That would have really capped the day. Sounds like a one of those fun days!


----------



## JL7

Dave - 10 years from now, someone will say "those little oak accents really set this piece apart…...and you can just nod and smile…...."superior design". Every project I've ever attempted has some sort of modification to the plan…


----------



## superdav721

I think I will try more cypress.


----------



## superdav721

I am trying to put a video together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No bird poop.
It was actually a good day at work. I had no problems from management or coworkers, as the owner was out of town & I was working alone!!! The only time I wanted some help was when I was lifting 2' X 3' X 1.5" bluestone slabs!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, good night!
I put a new project on today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Axel,
I'll go check it out.


----------



## KTMM

I managed to get home early today. Made a lowes trip and picked up a new bench top drill press, since mine trips a breaker every time I put a load to it. I've checked the motor and everything else, the windings don't look serviceable, add to that the new motor costs what a new press costs and it was a no-brainer. Anyone that wants to come pick up the old one is welcome to it.

On another note, I went sorting through my woodpile today. Looks like the tabletop for my new electronics workbench will be made out of pecan.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys go way to fast for me. I have over 120 to read before I can comment. 

Arlin


----------



## KTMM

I learned to go back 20 posts and pick up. Any further and nobody will know what you're talking about, and you'll likely go mad.

If that happens you can borrow my straight jacket and use my padded room, I mean shop. OOO, don't operate a table saw while wearing a straight jacket. Boards won't be the only thing you wind up straightening.


----------



## superdav721

Video burning now.


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
*SLACKER*............

I read every post! Then again, I ain't got a life either….......

Howdy Arlin!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Put a bowtie on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I'm not saying you're slow, but you look like a statue when you're in your shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## superdav721

I DID TWO OF THEM.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done in the WoodShack this evening. Made a few cuts on the new hinge, drank a root beer, then turned out the lights. Now that I think about it. It sounds like a good days work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Was it cher…..... oak???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You can say I'm slow, I freely admit it!!! I do prefer to think of it as contemplative attention to detail!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've seen trees grow faster then you work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Where's this full length motion picture of building and repairing a baby cradle? It's past my bedtime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some body go find Arlin. I think he got lost….. I hope he didn't take a wrong turn into one of those other rooms with politics, insults, and hand planes…..


----------



## superdav721

Ok video is made. I will upload it tonight. It takes forever to get it up on YouTube.
I have had my problems with this one. I wanted cher---cypress and I think that was a mistake. To late now. 
The repairs are yet to come.


----------



## TedW

Here I am!!

*Marty *went and roused me out of my sleep, or coma, or trance, whatever they call it these days. Is it still 2012? If so, wake me up again after November.

I have been working my butt off lately, since lots of work finally came my way and I have a lot of down time to make up for.

Nice pens, *DY*.. what caliper are they?

Hi *Eddie*, *Dave*, *Randy*, *Rex*, *Stupmy*, *Mike*, *Carl*, *David*, et *al*...

337 new posts since I last stopped by… needless to say I'm not going back to read them. If anybody said anything about me it's probably true, unless of course it ain't. I gots to git me some sleep.

Oh yeah, uh.. wood and stuff


----------



## DamnYankee

Ted they have the weight of a .50 cal


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sure you are tired Ted? I'm bettin' that escape tunnel that you're digging is 50 yds outside the fence by now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, Did you find any good auctions down yonder???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow Limberjerks!
I just wanted to check in this morning before starting my three day hustle.
Today I'm off with my daughter.
I want to spend one day together, by ourselves (something we haven't done in forever) before she leaves for college tomorrow.
We are going for breakfast as soon as she's ready (she's a woman, it may be a while). Then we're headed to Flora to the Mississippi Petrified Forest.
It's somewhere we went years ago as a family.
She was about seven at the time though and says she doesn't remember ever being there.
By the time we leave there we'll stop somewhere in Jackson for a bite and decide where to go next.
At the moment it's up the in air between the Natural Science Museum, The Agricultural Museum, The Zoo, or ice skating. 
Skating is a last resort because I want something we can enjoy together and there is no way in hell I'm getting my fat crippled ass on skates.
Then on the way back we are stopping by her boyfriend's house so she can say goodbye to his parents.
Then we come home so they can load up everything for us to leave out for Cleveland Mississippi early in the morning.
I think we're taking the Jeep up there so that my wife can help with the driving.
She's scared of my Blazer because of the power under the hood.

That's my weekend folks. 
I wish I could hide in the shop all weekend and all this go away.
When my three other boys left home I thought that it was about time.
With her leaving for college though, it is very sad for me to see her go.
I can't explain it. 
Maybe it's different because she's my only daughter.

Now I'm going to be down to the four youngest boys.
It's seven years before the last of them finish high school.
At this point I just want to make it on this earth long enough to see the last of them throw that cap in the air at graduation. 
That being said, if I'm anything like my grandfather and grandmother, I'll die soon thereafter.
That's a ways off though.
Who knows.
Science may be able to give me a new back by then so I can come back stronger than ever.

Well ya'll have a helluva weekend.
I'll see ya'll on the flipside after I get all this done.
I hope to get everything back to normal after Monday when I drop the four young ones at school.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, Enjoy your weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, How's those man-eating jigs coming? We all realize how dangerous our shops can be sometimes with bits and blades grabbing our work and chucking it across the room. After unintentionally installing a wooden hinge on the back wall the other day, I got to thinking how nice it would be to have a stunt double. I was able to convince my son how great of a gig this would be for him. I know that you don't have any kids of your own and although McChicken's fingers may be tasty, They're not very practical for holding wood. So I took it upon myself to arrange for Walter to stand in for you on some of those more awkward cuts. I figured if there was any mishaps, you could just simply incorporate his missing parts into your next project…..


----------



## Alexandre

Hes probably doing this:


----------



## superdav721

http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/baby-crib-build/


----------



## superdav721

William have a great time. Take pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hope your weekend is one that creates memories for a lifetime (good memories, of course!). Remember, this is not the end of anything, only the begining of a new chapter in her and your lives.

Ted,
It's good to see that the gaurds let you out, into the "yard", for some exercise!!!

Marty,
Good luck at the auction. I'm hoping I can say, "YOU SUCK", later!!!

Everyone else,
Have fun, be safe & play nice!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

William hope you have a great time
Dave loads of auctions none with tools


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, great video.
Those bowties. . . do you leave a groove around the perimeter for glue squeeze out? or what?


----------



## superdav721

Hey Ted made it!
Mike yes. When I do those I lay the glue on thick. I take a rasp and put about a 3 degree taper on the bowtie. And pound them home. It gives me a tight fit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYONE*: As most of you know my grandfather has been fighting small cell lung cancer (the most agressive kind) for over a year. He's been doing well, until the last few days. It is amazing how much he has declined in less than a week. I spent last Saturday with him and we went out to our family reunion, he seemed fine. But since then it's been like night and day. The doctor said that he is in the end stage and could go any time. Maybe days, mabe a couple weeks.

I spent today cutting his morphine tablets in half and organizing them into doses every few hours. I have to spend a lot of time with him and my grandmother. Still planning on a new episode, but maybe not until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spend what time you have with him Boss. We'll keep the Hotel open…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sorry about your grandfather stumpy ,will put you both in my prayers ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing big at the auction today. There was some old man there that kept getting between me and a good deal. I jumped off of the General roller stands, Delta dust collection, Delta drill press, and Craftsman band saw at $100 each and let him have them.

However….. I didn't come home empty handed. While he wasn't looking I was able to buy a box lot of dust collection goodies for $13. It consists of 4 blast gates, 2 reducers, 2 plugs, a mess of clamps, and a static ground kit…..









And another box lot for $12 that has a Craftsman hold-down, Craftsman circle cutting guide, 1" sanding belts, (all new in the boxes) and a Craftsman miter fence. (you can never have too many of these)


----------



## Alexandre

You should stop going going to auctions 
Are you sure you have space/use for all that stuff?
you should have made that guy race for his tools… Marty, my local canadian Sears has that circle cutting guide on clearance for $10…. How much did it cost?


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, very sorry about your grandfather.
Hope he gets well
Eddie, Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## Alexandre

And, since Marty gets all the fun, I might as well share a little of mine….
A few weeks ago, there was a hardware store closing down…
I got a brand new never used 7pc Freud Diablo forstner bits… One of the best brands of forstners.
Regular price was $100…. Only paid $50 .


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, Everything in the picture was $12…..


----------



## Alexandre

Each


----------



## Alexandre

Why waste your money on those mitre gauges?
Havent you bought like 100 because they broke and that?
You could buy a osborne for $100…. I hope the wood gods didn't bless you today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

for all of it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Alex* ,red beans and rice here and some corn bread


----------



## Alexandre

Jerk^^ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* those gates will come in play when you set up your vac system


----------



## Alexandre

At least he NEVER got the drill press, bandsaw and dust collector….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Never broke one. One of these days I may have one per machine so that I don't have to hunt them down across the shop…..


----------



## Alexandre

YAY!!! TOP 3!!!    
COLD ONES FOR YOU GUYS!
YOU GUYS ROCK AT MAKING IT TOP 3!!!! WOOHOO…...
I'LL HAVE COLD ORANGE JUICE.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*marty* did youhave a set of plans for the Cantilevered Bookcase you made a while back my daughter wants a book case and that one look like it would fit the bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Eddie*, I hope to start on the dust collection soon. I'm trying to figure out what my options are for the air ducts…..


----------



## Alexandre

You should make her this one  http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/15940/cantilevered-bookshelf


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 6 blast gates now. That'll give me a start…..


----------



## Alexandre

PVC pipe (you have that grounding hardware) which is easy.
Metal ducting (its hard to install)
And maybe stumpys cyclone wood ducting….
I would choose PVC pipe because you can buy it anyware  and flex hose


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, I had something drawn out when I built it. I'll see if I can find it for you. If nothing else, I'll sketch something up for you…..


----------



## Bagtown

Good thoughts for you and your Granddad Stumpy.

Good buy Marty. Sorry you missed out on the big bargains.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Alex* thats a cool one i would like it for myself may try it but she has a lot of book and they are many diffrent heights ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *marty* it looks like it is sturdy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Mike*


----------



## Alexandre

Make her this: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/16110/crazy-bookshelf
She'll like it


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Eddie, what's up today?

I have a beer can chicken and baked potatoes on the BBQ right now.


----------



## Alexandre

I have corn on the cob on the grill right now…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's just as well *Mike*, It poured down on us on the way home. I pulled the radar up on my phone and seen it coming. We pulled off the road and stuffed everything in the cab of the truck with us. I had my 2 boxes and Dan had a router and a scroll saw…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Drunken chicken ba rb q /and potatoes cant go wrong ther and a cold one


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys are making me hungry. eddie, that red beans and rice sounds good. I may have to have some of that or dirty rice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drunkin chicken sounds good too…..


----------



## Bagtown

*I pulled the radar up on my phone and seen it coming. 
*
Ain't technology grand, Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going with the dirty rice, garlic bread, and maybe wonder out to the garden and see if I have a watermelon that needs eaten…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, I love it…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Rice and Watermelon should not be eaten togehter….


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, doesn't this look like Milwaukee's M18 kit? http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/specialty-power-tools/18-volt-cordless-4-tool-combo-pack-68857.html with the exception of the light?


----------



## alba

Stumpy, in our prayers

take your time

Be there


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Our woodworking infotainment fix is of little importance to you being where you need to be, doing what you need to do for your family. My thoughts are with you & your family.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Two blondes were sipping their Starbucks when a truck went past loaded up with rolls of sod.

"I'm going to do that when I win the lottery," announced Blonde #1.

"Do what?" asked Blonde #2

"Send my lawn out to be mowed."


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am so sorry and or thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## superdav721

Marty nice catch.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Rex, you making a little pin money taking in other folks lawns for mowin?


----------



## superdav721

Here is what I found today.


----------



## Alexandre

Dave, I have the original made in England marples. Well, I have 4 of them.
Guys, do you know Ye Shiwen?
That 16 year old from china who smashed the world record in swimming in the Olympics?
So, you know how they are saying she could have been doping and that?
Well, then why don't they say Missy Franklein could have been doping?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Your on your way to healthier lungs!!!

Dave,
Those (Irwin?) chisels look brand new, the others may need a "little" more work to get them into fighting shape!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy it is the whole set. I got the 1/8, 3/8, 5/8.
And another rusty plane to cook. I think this makes my 8th block plane.


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - my heart goes out to your grandpa and your family…....


----------



## JL7

Lot's going on here…..been in the shop most of the day - except a quick run up to Rockler…....(-$100.00 lost)....so based on that:

- Keep digging *Ted!*
- Nice Video *Dave *- Are you hoping for twins? And nice score on tool variety pack…...
- *William* - hope your daughters day is good.
- *Mike* - love the drunken chicken….jealous for sure
- *Marty *- I secretly wanted you to score the drill press and band saw - but you did good anyways….
- *eddie* - red beans and rice…....yum.
- *Rex* - priceless
- *Randy* - No sawdust today? Weird.

Also - I found a quarter today, but turned out to be a slug…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - just to clarify - I've got other projects going on right now that have nothing to do with shop furniture.

But - I am once again building shop furniture. Getting tired of the wasted space under the bench and I have this stack of bamboo plywood…....still pulling out the bamboo splinters….

The point is, this stuff splits just looking at it….....trying to make you feel better man:

The split:










The stuff actually machines pretty well…...smells like burnt grass….oh yeah, it is grass…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Hold onto that slug! Given today's coin metal make up, it could be worth more than a quater!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, Dirty rice, garlic bread, fresh tomatoes and watermelon


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet find Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Dave stopped by the WoodShack today and got a sneak peak at my workbench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, You're ate up…..


----------



## JL7

OK Marty - I'll bite…....how did Dave like the workbench?


----------



## boxcarmarty

You'll have to ask Dave…..


----------



## JL7

Or I could wait for the video…........

cue the song…...


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy, your family is in our prayers. We lost my brother in law just over a year ago to leukemia.

Nice find Dave!!! Looks like you cleaned somebody out.

I'm almost done cutting all of my new electronics workbench, and I'm proud to say that I haven't used a power tool on it, yet. I thought I had all of the needed materials for it, but I'm going to have to get a sheet of ply for the very top shelf. Guess I'll make the bench top out of that sheet instead of using the nice pine boards I was going to use.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, It's getting close now. I got it dug out and put another coat on the top…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well
I finally finished reading all 121 of them. How can you guys talk so much? 

I can say one thing. I need some parts to planes that were given to me to help me start a Handtools/ Wood Lathe woodworking Club for Vets/Active Duty/Law Enforcement/FireFighters/EMT people who have handicapped or have PTSD or High stress.
So if anyone has some odds and ends for Stanley #3-#6 pleas let me know.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, I have a Dunlap #3 that I can donate…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I love to use grass for doweling. That bamboo is some expensive stuff. Looking good Jeff. And yes Marty has given me a teaser.
I sure did Lucas


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Thanks buddy, however, I have all the #3, #4, and #5 I need right now. Just need some parts I do have a need list on Woodnet.net that individuals have help with.

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## JL7

What's with the teaser? Is there another secret Stumpy thread going on…? Skype perhaps?

Actually….I figured it was Dave the paper boy, or Dave the cub scout selling raffle tickets…..or Dave the guy cheating with your wife…....not SD (well formerly known as SD)......


----------



## JL7

News of the weird here from Minneapolis:

It's bad enough that we are known for the biggest mall in the USA, but last night, this guy decided he could drive his U-Haul truck up the parking ramp…It didn't end well with a slab of concrete crushing him to death….....










Luckily - there is a bigger mall in Edmonton Alberta….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I had rented a 16' box truck for my move to Long Island & almost did the same thing going under an overpass, (at the direction of a police officer). At the last second, I saw the clearance sign and avoided the potential scalping!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Mike can rent a U-haul up there and see if it fits up there ramps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of the questions that the instructor asked me when I took my CDL test years ago was What was the height of the underpass that you just drove under?

Yes, I was able to tell him the answer…..


----------



## JL7

I think most people would think…."gee" maybe my U-Haul won't fit in the parking ramp…...he must have hit it hard…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you saying, you weren't the driver??? Ok, Whatever you say!!!


----------



## superdav721

I am back the house was full and we just now got my grandson to sleep.
Ahhhhhhhhhh!
I am finally laying in my bed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Maybe he went to Ramming Speed. 

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

The teaser was the sneak peak at a certain someones new bench.
Lets just say it sits next to a large pile of








And 









IS IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I've seen that happen a few times where the driver doesn't get his bed down…..


----------



## superdav721

I am going to get in my shop tomorrow. Come hell or high water.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin what kind of parts are you looking for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Hell was today. Maybe you can have high water tomorrow…..


----------



## Bagtown

midnight.
too twitchy to sleep.
I may be the night shift tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I never made it *anywhere* today! I was exhasted from yesterday's stone work. I think tomorrow I will make some sawdust, not that I'll make anything but a *mess*!!!


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, Dave and I might know someone with a few laying around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I took care of a knob, tote, and chip breaker for a #3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Midnight, What time zone are you on Mike??? It's only 11 here…..


----------



## Bagtown

Atlantic Standard Time.


----------



## superdav721

I started the day Blogging. Then we went to Sam's wholesale and got our meat for the month, $400. I took a trip over to see a fellow LJ. Got home the truck was in the middle of the drive and would not start. The wife was on the lawnmower and that forced me to get on the weed eater. Then the lawnmower was sunk in a mud hole behind the house. (wife's driving skills) i had to pick it up and move it, 42 inch rider. I had time to shower before 9 people showed up for dinner.
I need to be by myself.


----------



## superdav721

Help him out Lucas. Its fer a good cause.


----------



## JL7

Mike - I just Googled Sackville, you are right out there on the edge….wow…


----------



## TedW

Hi Gang! I signed in a couple of hours ago but then took a much needed nap. It's surprising how much my leg muscles ache after sitting at the computer for several weeks straight then suddenly start climbing up and down ladders and stairs. I feel like a Marathon runner, or at least an out of shape middle aged person who tried to run a Marathon.

Jeff, Marty.. I'm under the fence now but still a ways to go till I can start digging toward day light.

Dave, I'm trying to see your new video but my internet won't let me. Going by the other comments It looks like I'm missing something good. I'll get it when my internet decides to play nice.

Stumpy, I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. I was fortunate to spend one last day with my grandmother before her passing away. In her case it was just old age finally caught up with her at 96. Although I never did spend enough time with her, and we definitely didn't see eye to eye an a lot of issues, she is the one in my family I truly admire. It really tore me apart to see her go. But that's just a part of life - nobody lives forever. I'm glad for you, that you have this time to spend with your grandfather.

Well, I'm gonna do some web stuff now. I haven't forgot about the site, just got a little distracted with digging a tunnel.


----------



## Bagtown

I understand that Dave.
nine people for dinner? Where you charging admission?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

I had a list I was working with and now I can not find it on the computer. My old laptop went bad and I had to get another one 5 weeks ago.

In saying that I do not have MS Office anymore so I can not use it in this computer anyway.

I can not go of the bed for another 3 weeks or so and I will have to take another inventory again 

Thanks
Arlin

PS - Does anyone have a MS Office for sale?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
We had a mower get stuck once.


----------



## superdav721

OK the thread is stuck. I see you guys posting on the pulse button but I cant see anything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, You must be out in the yellow…..


----------



## superdav721

Arlin ok just let us know when you can.
Now go to this site and download the software. Its free and you can open and write documents.
http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, Your list….. http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=5935702&Main=5935702#Post5935702


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I'm betting that you did that. Or at least that's the story that I'm telling…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cripes Marty
How did you find it.

Dave - Love all the recycled wood. Would be a dream come true for a whole woodworking club

Arlin


----------



## TedW

That Open Office is good stuff once you get used to it. I use Windows Office XP but was using Open Office before that. Not that I use Office for much of anything ( I probably should ), but considering the price, OO does everything WO does, just a little different and without the price tag.


----------



## superdav721

Hey there is Ted.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* had to go out to eat something about those beans wont cook with out heat and i forgot to turn on the gas . but as i thought back my next door neighbor came over and told me there was a hurricane comeing ,he and his family moved in here from katrna from Mississippi a few years ago and still a little gun shy and now lives here ,told him its a way off and we,rr a few hundred mile away.but to honest it was the first i heard of it may get some rain


----------



## JL7

Cool video Dave…..I cut a few nails myself and thoroughly enjoy a good camp fire….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted
I have my whole life on Office word/powerpoint/excel for alot of things. Does OO transfer over with everything I have?

Arlin

PS - Wow this is so cool to talk to others at the same time


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great video. Remindes me of the arts district here in Burlington. A lot of colaboration between artist & mediums.

Marty,
NO, I was not the operator of that mower.

Ted,
I used to use OO, before I had MS Office. It is a great program for the money!!! Lol.

Arlin,
I wish I had something to offer, but I don't. I'll keep my eye out though.


----------



## superdav721

Glad you guys enjoyed the video.
I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## superdav721

Go to Vimeo and do a search on woodwork. You might find something interesting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie,* We're still below average on rainfall up here and in a serious drought category. So send some of that hurricane my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, Randy's worthless….. and slow…..


----------



## JL7

Arlin - PM sent - no problem….

Hey eddie….keep an eye on those storms…..we had a cool front rip thru here last night and really made a mess…...but just a mess. Not a hurricane….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just went out back and picked my first peach of the season to go with my first watermelon of the season that I had for dinner. and it was GOOOOOOOOD…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Before you guys go installing OpenOffice, a word to the wise:
OpenOffice is pretty defunct and no update work is being done on it, in fact most of the programmers are now working with *LibraOffice*, the open source replacement for OpenOffice.
Check it out, it is better http://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I found it this afternoon. It got me wet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And the dinosaur arrives…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening *Rex*. What day is it???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's leg over day


----------



## JL7




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff: I've seen that picture of Stumpy before, where he's looking for a cold one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm not "worthless…. and slow", I'm *good & slow*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy *Rex*......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I got side tracked on another page and lost my place. It must be getting late…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty - Yep, I'm in the yellow part of that map. Province of New Brunswick, just north of Maine.


----------



## superdav721

Roger you know you a pretty fart smeller.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I didn't know there was *anything* north of Maine!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry guys, I'm busy at the moment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty 
It seems you and Randy have a private joke going?

Until I get rid of this booming headache I will be up for awhile.

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

DIY, there's plenty North of Maine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, It's nothing private. He thinks I'm great and I think he's….. well….. I guess he's ok…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My pillow says it misses me…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers

*Stumpy* you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of family first and always.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seriously, Randy and I give each other a hard time. It's all in fun…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, I'm glad you showed up for work. I can go to bed now…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Hey where did everybody go?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bagtown

I love Maine. Was stationed at Loring for 18 months and it was just great and people were great also.

Would love to go Moose hunting up there again.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721




----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave
I think the insurance company did pretty good with her and it also made her some money too.

Arlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Arlin* just dont pay *Randy* and *Marty* any mind they are always like that they are both in a state of confusion


----------



## DamnYankee

eddie - Confusion, is that like the 51st state in the union?


----------



## DamnYankee

If so, while I couldn't find it on a map, I know I've been there…...lots of times


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Arlin* come to think of it most on this tread falls in that category. except* Dave* ..............naw hes there too  well maybe not* DY* nope him too but then theres* stumpy * never mind on that lets see * mike* seemed to have a lot of sense when he started posting but has fell in with the rest, there was a guy that was here a while back that seem to have a lot of sense yea yea his name was *Carl *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *DY* i thought i was here ranting to my self, this is the state we'er in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* where they got you at now ,they let you off that mountain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i live there , tried to move but got confused on the direction s


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm at Tyndall AFB, FL for another 60 days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*DY* you hear anything about a hurricane out a ways


----------



## DamnYankee

Every day, we are watching it closely, might have to move some planes out of the way


----------



## DamnYankee

Tropical Storm Ernesto is pushing across the Lesser Antilles into
the Caribbean Sea this morning, moving west at 21 knots with max sustained winds near 39 knots. A gradual decrease in forward speed and some strengthening is expected over the next couple of days. There are still no watches or warnings in effect for the continental US or the Virgin Islands/Puerto Rico at this time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope it dont get in the gulf ,it could go any where then


----------



## DamnYankee

Expected to hit Texas, watch out Rex!

And actually not get above a CAT 1, so mostly a lot of rain.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to go to San Antonio on the 18 to see my son graduation from the Navy medic school , then he goes to north Carolina to a marine base there he thinks,hopefully this one it will not be to bad


----------



## TedW

Rex, thanks for the tip. I don't use office stuff on my computer, what I can do with a few scraps of paper that I keep in a drawer with a few phone numbers and one with my most important debts written down. I have Office XP installed but don't use it for anything.

Arlin, in following with my above comment to Rex, I really can't say about transferring things over between apps. However, I would suggest looking into that like Rex provided, assuming you haven't already. Here it is again just so I can say I helped.. http://www.libreoffice.org/ Check out their forums. I'm sure the regular users of the software will be more able to answer any questions regarding moving to a different platform.

Dave, I keep clicking on that book and I still can't look inside. I think it's just a distraction to further confuse all the already confused people here. But that's okay, I didn't really want to look inside anyway. I just like clicking on stuff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some rain may not be such a bad thing there in Texas area


----------



## TedW

Rex, thanks for the tip. I don't use office stuff on my computer, what I can do with a few scraps of paper that I keep in a drawer with a few phone numbers and one with my most important debts written down. I have Office XP installed but don't use it for anything.

Arlin, in following with my above comment to Rex, I really can't say about transferring things over between apps. However, I would suggest looking into that like Rex provided, assuming you haven't already. Here it is again just so I can say I helped.. http://www.libreoffice.org/ Check out their forums. I'm sure the regular users of the software will be more able to answer any questions regarding moving to a different platform.

Dave, I keep clicking on that book and I still can't look inside. I think it's just a distraction to further confuse all the already confused people here. But that's okay, I didn't really want to look inside anyway. I just like clicking on stuff.

Dave, they went over there…->


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - is he getting stationed at Cherry Point or Lejeune?


----------



## TedW

Hi Eddie.. keep a rain coat handy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted * go ahead and look aint no use in you not living here with us in this state of confusion


----------



## TedW

oops, looks like I done double posted again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think he said Lejune SC come to think of it


----------



## DamnYankee

Cherry Point is a Marine Air Station, Lejeune is Marine Infantry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* it look like* Rex '*s area will get some of it but those huracanes can change very fast


----------



## DamnYankee

Here is the link to Camp Lejeune's website
http://www.lejeune.usmc.mil/about/


----------



## TedW

I been looking but nothing happens. Except Flo.. I thing she likes me. I can tell by the way she keeps smiling at me, and that zombie-like twinkle in her eye.


----------



## DamnYankee

If he is going to Lejeune, I hope he like spending time out in the woods and such.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i may be wrong but i think the marines use the navy's medic and he has to train with them too ,at least thats the way hes telling me, i think , he seems to love it


----------



## TedW

Well, time to get my 5 hours sleep. Have to return my friends car in the morning and then look at maybe re-staining a deck I built a couple of years ago. Also a shed door to repair for the same customer. Not starting the work tomorrow, just looking at it.

Good night (morning) all!


----------



## DamnYankee

The Marines do inded use Navy Coremen as their medics. As I recall, they even wear Marine uniforms (there may be conditions to this). Camp Lejeune is named for a Marine Major General who commanded an Army division (2nd Inf Div) during WWI


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* DY* pretty sure thats the base he did send some picture that he was in marine uniform and some he was in navy uniform

nite *Ted *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like a nice base ,really pretty country up there, thats close to neck of the woods


----------



## DamnYankee

Night Ted.
eddie - fuuny you call it "up there" as I refer to "on the coast"


----------



## DamnYankee

Well my turn to call it a night.

So night eddie.

I've got the coffee set to go off at 4 (4pm that is)


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh …. you can leave th light on, it doesn't bother me, just please keep the chatter down to a dull roar, thanks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite* DY*


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Wood Worshipers & Dust Collectors,

Coffee infusion #1 has begun, as has the laundry been started. At least I know I accomplished something today.

That thar hurry cane better avoid my timeshare in Cancuun!!! If it doesn't, well I'll….....

HamS,
Where have you been. I miss your morning soliloquies! Hope all is well with the "Great Kitchen Re-Switch-A-Roo"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning stick shavers. (and *Randy*)

Coffee and fresh cantaloupe from the garden is on the menu…..

*Dave*, I'd also like to read what's inside…..

*Arlin*, Maine is one of the few states that I haven't seen. But I've been to confusion many times…..

*DY*, Use your technology to divert that hurricane up this way…..

Ted double posted, Ted double posted…..

*Ted,* are you doing time for stealing your neighbors car???


----------



## KTMM

Morning nubbers, somebody slap me, I just accidentally turned down that dark alley called "off-topic content".

Wasn't that called the "coffee lounge" or something a couple years back. It looks more like the "shooting range" at this point.

I better stop there, I'd hate for this thread to get off topic…..

I have a buddy coming over later today, we're going to go get the sheet of plywood that I need to finish the electronics workbench, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

KTMM,
Glad you made it out alive & back here to unreality!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Here's a double dose to shock you back….. *WOODEN WOOD*


----------



## KTMM

Me too DIY, it was scary. On another, but somehow related note. If you look at the Jocks button and go to the end of it and look at all of the spam memberships that are listed there, looks like site mods could stay busy for years cleaning those up.


----------



## superdav721

Hey yall. I am going to the shop today hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Ya cant stop me. 
Coffee and I am gone.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we are thinking about you and your family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*mORNING dAVE*. Damn, I hate it when that happens…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must have been drinking my coffee from the wrong side of the cup…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all.

Dave…..cradle sighting here:


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know how these Olympic athletes do it. I get tired just watching them!!!


----------



## Alexandre

MoRning…


----------



## Bagtown

Good Moning Nubbies.

I think I may go fly a kite todaY.
Good wind building out there.


----------



## Alexandre

It's cloudy in guelph ON here… Hows there?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, PM me your email address so I can send you the cantilevered bookcase…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I don't believe your email provider will send that "big" of a file. I think you will need a "Star Trek Transporter" to send a bookcase.


----------



## Bagtown

waiting for the dog daze to be over.
I don't know how you guys down south manage.


----------



## superdav721

I am trying Jeff. Dovetailin now


----------



## Bagtown

Hope today is a good day for you Stumpy.
One day at a time.


----------



## TedW

Wooden Wood!! What th…? I was staring at that for 8 minutes till the coffee kicked in. I overslept so now have to hit the shower, maybe take one while I'm at it, then return this car. But all that won't commence until I finish this coffee.

Marty, no I'm no doing time for stealing my neighbors car… not since I got me this nifty tunnel. I have to make it a little bigger though, to fit the car.


----------



## JL7

Emptied the coffee pot a few hours ago…..just going on shear stupidity at this point…...

Gluing up some shop furniture this morning…...go with what you know!

Dave - should we expect a dovetailing video later on?? Hint hint Marty - still stewing over that sneak peek thing…..


----------



## superdav721

I dont know how much I will get done. My dumb @$$ cut the good and left the waste. Project just got 3/4 shorter.
And for all I know Marty took a picture of his coffee table and showed me. Nice coffee table.


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/workshop
Live shop Stream


----------



## Bagtown

ok Dave, I downloaded ustream to my iphone.
How do I find you in there?


----------



## JL7

Mike - there is a link on Daves workshop page…...works on my iPad…...now I'm not going to get any work done. Pretty cool Dave….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, Next time consider one of these. They're fast and you can put it in your pocket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, My email provider is FedEx.com…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I'm in the shop today working on the bench. I'm just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Just hope it's not a tall baby…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike search for superdav721721


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I was watching your "stream" & all I saw was you smokin' & playing with a calculator/phone. I won't get anything done if I watch you smoke. I'd stay and watch more, as it wood be a great excuse for my lack of production, but I don't need any more excuses!!!

Union Break, smoke 'em if you got 'em….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I don't know how you expect for him to get any work done when he is smoking and texting me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is over. It's back to work…..


----------



## superdav721

Woooo wooo its HOT!


----------



## DIYaholic

I now see someone's back, using a pull saw. I'll assume it's Dave cuttin' dovetails…...


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Dave - sitting on the job again? I know because that's what I'm doing…...


----------



## JL7

The cradle is looking good! I can't imagine working in that heat!


----------



## TedW

you didn't see me, you didn't see me, you didn't see me…. where's the back door?


----------



## superdav721

I am whipped, I had to come inside. And there is still good daylight. Dang.
Thanks Jeff, I hate cypress now. It might be good for siding and butt joints. Dont dovetail it.
Where is Ted?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted
Thank you for the help. 

Marty and Lucas
Thank you both for the planes they will be put to good use for the guys and gals.

Everyone else
I have propane heating and Air Conditioning in my garage when I built my house. Now all I have to do is wait another 3 or so weeks to do some more woodworking.

Dave 
Cypress is awesome for turning if it is thick enough

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Arlin I have sided houses, made swings and fished under it but it aint much for joinery where there is short grain.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

If you ever get any 12"x12"x6" you want to sell let me know. If you throw in an extra I will make a big bowl for you too.

Arlin


----------



## KTMM

Has anyone ever gotten a harbor freight 20% coupon to work at a lowes? I've read stories of it happening here and on other forums, but every time I try to pull that I get a big fat NO.

Just wondering, I'm debating on a tool purchase, but I don't want to pay full price…...


----------



## superdav721

Done deal Arlin. I have a few guys that are in construction. They get it by the trailer load cheap. Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Bagtown

impressive Dave.
lotta sweat in that one.


----------



## superdav721

Big smile


----------



## ArlinEastman

You are not making Noahs Ark or Moses basket are you. I heard cypress is kind of water repellent.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Hullo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pa Pa Dave,
Cradle is looking good. You made mighty quick work of it too!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, whatdidya have for dinner?


----------



## Alexandre

Randy's selling his table saw: http://quincy.craigslist.org/tls/3182620347.html . And some other tools.
See the feet at the bottom left?
LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice *Dave*, When the baby outgrows it we can put an outboard on it…..


----------



## superdav721

Im in where we going fishing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a 9 1/2 horse Evinrude. You pick the lake…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Fishing??? You should build a waterski & get a bigger motor!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Lady that I bought my drill press from this week, tried to sell me a boat, motor, and trailer for $400.
I don't have the spare $ right now so I didn't even go out to the garage to look at it. It's never been stored outside. Driving me nuts.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Oh man is that a deal.
Woodworking is costly enough for me. I will put fishing off till the grand kids need to be taught.
I see it now, Pawpaw putting worms on hooks and pulling hooks out of fingers.
I think I will go ahead a file the barbs down.


----------



## superdav721

Randy all the good fish are in the places a big boat won't go.


----------



## Bagtown

Best times I had as a kid were fishing with Grandpa in the summers in Vermont.
Man, those were great summers


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike,* I'd almost buy that without looking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn internet/website…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't think any boats were allowed in the fish department of the grocery store.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing worse then getting slammed in the cyber porthole and have to go back in and scrape yourself off of the walls to get thru….. I'm just saying…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looking good there Super Papa!


----------



## ArlinEastman

You know ever since I got hurt and am in a wheel chair I have not done any fishing and that was one of my passions.
Lately I have been thinking of a pontoon boat stripped down with none of the seating or padding. I just want a portapoti, canopy, and some chairs so others can fish with me.
I so so very miss it. For the last 6 almost 7 years it has hell going all the time to the hospital or rehab and I am sick of it.

Depression is a terriable thing. When I first got home after beeing in the hospital for 6 months, I then had inhome theorpy for another months. Then more hospital time after time. I had to watch my wife do all of my chores outside and inside including chutting and splitting wood and see how it was wearing on here but she did not complain. Which made it worse for me. I can not drive for another 8 months to a year and I feel like an invalide.

I really feel I really want to save at least $20 to $25 per month to get a cheap one and start really haveing fun with frinds fishing. Maybe even have a grill on the pontoon boat. However, with the last Brain surgery we have to shell out over $800 and have to make payments on that too. It seems it never ends. 
Sorry I have so much to say that is pent up and I would like to say, but am afraid of unloading on everyone here.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, I wish you lived closer. I have a 24' that you would fit in just fine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Callin it a weekend…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Yanks!
Ariln we have a spot here at our local reservoir that they placed a 100 yard long pier to a covered pavilion for people in wheelchairs to fish and bird watch.
Check your area. 
Now here as well in the wee hours of the morning around most piers you can tight line for catfish and have some real good luck.
We could just get a stick or two of dynamite and do it the *********************************** way. Thats always good for a good laugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Go ahead and unload. We all need a good venting once in a while.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

How much do you want for it and where do you live. My brother in law is going out to Ohio and Louisville KY where my daughter and son in law live and maybe he could pick it up.
Would you take payments? Also since I can not work on things that big anymore and I would need alist of things I would have to take somewhere to fix.

Also since I had to sell my 2002 Ford F250 diesel what kind of vehicle would I have to buy to pull it?

Thanks Buddy
Arlin

PS - It looks like an 18 to 22 foot


----------



## TedW

Dave, the cradle is lookin' great. I don't see any problems with the dovetails.. they look great too.

Hullo Alexandre, your signature is terrible. I think those are Marty's feet over there to the right of Randy's. You know, they blew up my website? I'm serious… I invited them over and they brought a bunch of dynamite disguised as wood and they blew it up!

All this talk about fishin makes me wanna grab my gear and head out to the pier. It's not nice like fishing in a river or small lake in the country, but it works for me. Right now the catch is mostly perch - may favorite except they're kind of bony, and they don't get very big here. In the early winter we get Chinook salmon, which can be a lot of fun, as they put up a decent fight. Not like pike or some others, but then I never caught a pike or some others. In the spring time the rainbow salmon come in. Not as big as the Chinook but they are way better tast


----------



## superdav721

Ted the fish up your way are a bit different than those down here. The most fight we have is a little 1 pound blue gill brim. Get you a light pole and some 6 pound line. And the fun is on. With that light gear its like deep sea fishing. You can have more fun with kids. The look on there faces is great.
And thanks on the dovetails.


----------



## TedW

Bluegills are always fun, but they don't get big enough here for eating. My brothers and I used to go to a pond and find string and hooks the people lost of left behind. We would put a little piece of bread on it and drop it into the water. A bluegill will usually grab it before the bread has time to dissolve. One bluegill with an odd red mark on it's side bit the same hook several times. Goes to show they aren't very smart, or at least that one wasn't. I would still enjoy going to that pond and catching bluegills if people wouldn't look at me funny.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks guys for letting me talk it is nice to do.

As some of you know my most recent hospital stay was for 3 weeks prior to the surgery and 4 weeks after.
Here is the link I posted http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39959

Before I went into the hospial this last time I put everything in to Gods hands, however, I knew I did not finish what he had for me to do for my fellow man. About a year ago I was asking here for anyone that had small figured or exotic woods or pen and pencil kits they no longer wanted, that I could use them since I was training Vets how to turn pens and pencils. I did this for 8 months before I had to stop for awhile being very sick again and bed ridden. During this time my County VA Rep called me and asked me if I would be willing to talk to and help other Vets that have PTSD or other problems and were hiding in their homes.

So I would call them and encourage them and told them to Stand Fast and not lose hope. I then thought about making a woodworking Club called "To Protect and To Serve woodworkers of the Heartland" Well, afew other at another woodworking site starting helping by donating some hand tools and another who is a CPA started working on a Non Profit for me.
Everything was going fine until 12 weeks ago when I started getting very sick again and the Drs could not find out why and I was feeling depression again about how I would not be able to help others anymore.
Well as you now know I am doing fine and getting better with Gods help.
It really susprised me when Marty found the list I made for myself to buy the tools I would need to help everyone, however, again some friends there wanted to help and asked for a list of what I needed and so I had a MOD post it for me.
I really feel God is doing this to help make me a stronger person and to help identify with others what they are going through.
I know life is a struggle and Gods will be done, however, a person never thinks it will ever get this tough.
I still have to sleep upright in my hospital bed I have had for almost 7 years and been through 9 mattereses becouse they are so bad to sleep in and wear out so quick.
My wife and I have been really considering a Sleep by Number bed with the hospital frame that cost extra which would help me sleep better. But, first things first "My fellow Man comes before me and I will always put someone else first before me except not before my family.

All I can say is this Depression is a terrible thing and if we can help someone that has it we should. Sometimes it is just understanding or even taking them out somwhere different then where they always are. Maybe for an Ice cream cone or somthing simple like that, however, it takes effort on our part to get to know them even when it seems they are pushing everyone away. They are just going throught a very tough phase they need to break out of and they hurt those around them until they push through.

I guess that is all for now

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Clearly you are not done doing for others. Keep pushing on as you push others on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is late & I need to get some sleep. Hope everyone had a good weekend and has an even better week.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Arlin,
I just said this on your page….from one Airman to another, you sir are an inspiration! I salute you. On top of that I am going to see if I can't get some of my fellow woodworking club members (some are OLD vets). So if you can, pm me your list of tools you need. I unfortunately am TYD for a few more months. I will look through my tools and see what I can do when I get home. Wish I live closer to you, and I would help directly.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like a NASA did it i didnt think it would work ,but they did it
http://shar.es/vYq8q


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy's new mars ad


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers.
Ham are you OK?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Yeah, Where is Ham?
Been absent for a couple of days. honey do stuff (big time) and visitors.
Big medical week for me, 7 appointments Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I have to get ready to go to the first ones today - CT scan and later a Prism scan (which will a while).
Everything is OK, just not looking forward to the journeys - it's 130 miles round trip for each day.
Everyone have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Alexandre

Hey roger, hope all goes well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thx *X*


----------



## Alexandre

Public holiday today


----------



## Alexandre

I'm happy that one of my projects made daily top 3 >:-3)


----------



## JL7

Well good afternoon folks….....all is quiet here - I had to scroll to the 3rd page of topics to find this lonely thread…...

Since setting up the new dust collector - I haven't figured out a good way to empty the barrel, so today, I hauled the half filled barrel up the steps…....put on the mask…...and dumped it straight out into the garbage dumpster…...

Garbage day is tomorrow, I'd love to take the day off just to watch the extreme dust bomb that will occur when he hoists that bad boy into the truck…...

I'm already on their list for dumping sawdust…..they keep calling and accusing me that it's yard waste….....each call ends the same…...I CAN put sawdust in the dumpster…....

Here's to the dust bombs!


----------



## superdav721

Do like they did in the movie Stalag 17, fill your pockets and as you walk around drop a little at a time.


----------



## JL7

That is funny Dave! But really a good idea…..might actually mask some of that BS smell at work! Will try it tomorrow…....


----------



## superdav721

Sorry Jeff I couldn't help myself.
Poor it in your driveway.
Use it for paths in your yard.
mulch


----------



## JL7

You know Dave - I never know what to do with all the dust…....collect lots of it. In the past I could bag it, but not so much with the new setup. I mill so many different weird woods, you can't just give it away without some warnings…..some is toxic….

Something tells me that you have a patch of woods in the back yard, and this has not been a problem!

On a different note - from the Highland news:

Designer Cradle


----------



## JL7

Opps…just realized that cradle link was cher….err some other wood…...


----------



## superdav721

That is cool. Very!
Now I toss most of mine in the garbage. The planer shavings I sweep out the front door of the shop. It keeps the weeds down. 
Are there any colleges or vo techs near you. I think they recycle.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.
Just came back from painting the garage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

13 hours makes for a long day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Dust mites…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I just put mine in a can and sit it to the curb. Never had any complaints…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stuff on that site Jeff. I like the table and chairs…...


----------



## superdav721

Yo i am tired as well. School starts tomorrow and they have wore me out.
My wife had to haul the youngest off to the ER. Seems she was cramping and the baby doctor said to get her in.


----------



## Alexandre

Today was a public holiday.
Tommorow it's still holidays.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Dave, I hope everything is Ok…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep us posted on her condition…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - that is quite the news flash…..hope all is well…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

I only had 17 messages to go through today. Either I am doing better or you guys are not writing as much. lol

I finally went to my father in laws today to have lunch and it was nice. We all live on the same 100 acres and he is only 1/4 mile away.
I am kind of tired, but will see what everyone is doing today or this week.
Arlin


----------



## JL7

Marty - 13 hours is too much for ones day's work….period.


----------



## JL7

Hi Arlin - I read your post last night, and I have to say you are really an inspirational guy - been through so much but always looking out for the other guy - hats off to you!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Jeff
However, isn't that the way us men are suspose to be? It was the way I grew up in the country. Everyone pitched in to help someone else because they might need it later also, but that it is the right thing to do.

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

Couldn't of said it better myself Arlin.
It's the right thing to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry I'm late. I was in the other room…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually I was in the closet with a fellow LumberJane…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

What are you doing in the closet? Are you coming out yet lol

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna call it an early night…..

*Dave*, Let me know tomorrow how she's doin'.....

Night All…..


----------



## Alexandre

Night Marty. Sweet dreams :_)


----------



## superdav721

i am waiting as well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I think I am out for the night too. Did alot to day, well for me anyway.
Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

All is well as far as the ER can tell. Now they have sent her home and we will be calling the regular doctor in the morning.
thanks guys.
Ham is the coffee ready?


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys, coffee is ALL GONE! Even ate the grounds!


----------



## superdav721

This to shall pass.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello All & Rex too,

Rex,
How are you doing? Are you enjoying the pilgrimage to your medical appointments?

Ham,
I hope you are OK!!! Did you work yourself into a corner & find that you are now stuck there for all of eternity???

Dave,
It's good to hear that things are OK with your young one and the one on the way!!!

My buddy, the chef, took a spill while mountain biking. I will be assisting him the next few days, after my real (& paying) job, with his catering business. I do know that I will get good eats for work performed!!!

I'll check in when I can. I gotta go now…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

There goes the profits…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, What's the word from the doctor???


----------



## superdav721

They could not find any problems. But they are concerned and she has a Friday app. with the regular doctor. She was cramping bad and there was some bleeding. 
I think she is to active.You cant slow an 18 tear old down.
They might tell her to slow down.


----------



## JL7

Good evening all….

Arlin - that is just right! We all got to dig in and help out. This country and world would be in much better shape if everyone had your attitude….Carry on!

Dave - hope everyone is good at home!

Randy - I'm with Marty…...what is your buddy thinking? Must have hit his head in that spill…....Well enjoy it while you can!

Marty - Not sure how to interpret that closet comment….......? Aren't you suposed to be building a bench?


----------



## JL7

OK Dave - you beat me to the post…...if they put her on bed rest, that's a long 6 months…....tell her to settle down!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Had a couple rare spare moments so I posted a new blog. Enjoy...


----------



## ArlinEastman

My wife just went in for her first colonostpy (sp) and she was very lucky she went in. She had 9 pyoplps (sp) and some of them were pre cancerious. We are waiting back for any results from the tests to see if anything else needs to be done.
I do not know what I would do without her. We are moving into her fathers house in 2 weeks because he has very bad Alyshimers so now it will be easier for her to watch me and her father. However, who is going to watch her? Her older brothers wife died 5 years ago due to colon cancer and it could have been prevented if she would have gone to the hospital 2 years before to get checked out. So Please everyone 50 and over, if you have not had a colonistpy yet do not put it off.

It seems alot of sickness has been happening lately (Last 9 Months) to my friends in the woodworking internet.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Hey Jeff he is working on his bench. H ehe he he was hand mortising a mortice with a chisel OMG! 
*Galoot!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear that Arlin. Glad you caught it and I am hopeful that everything will turn out fine. Keep your chin up!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks, I think they will have her quit her job. She works at a church day care chasin 5 and 6 year olds around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin & Dave,
I hope all goes well for your women folk.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why are you mortising by hand? Did you not pay your electric bill?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy
I have done mortising by hand and found I really love the challenge for both by hand/eye and brain function. Also it is really fun. The more I use hand tools the more I love the piece and quite.
If you guys remember back afew months I did a sigh by hand carving and not using carving tools (Hope to get a good set soon), however, it was done with regular bench chisels.
Link http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65580
Do not get me wrong it is still very necessary for me to use powertools, but I am liking the peace and quite so much.

Stumpy - I was talking about you and your Grandfather also. Family is so important and we must all stick together.

Arlin

PS - Since I know nothing about carving tools, maybe there are afew of my fellow LJs who can tell me what I need to do any carving and what the expence would be in buying them. Please remember I can not drive so going out to flea markets or Creigslist is out.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin the few I have I have picked up slowly over time. I have 4 pieces of 2 cherries, a set of gouges from Finland and an old one or two here and there.
Peter Follansbee is one of the finest tradional carpenter - joiners I know.


----------



## Alexandre

Hey guys, I made a basic paper towel holder for my moms kitchen….. too basic to add as a project.
I have to sand down a table tommorow, and put a coat of varathane semi gloss and wax on tommorow….
Arlin, I have to agree with you.
Mortising by hand is by far really a challenge and is worth it.
Carving chisels come in good prices Arlin, From around $12 for a whole set to like some crazy $1000. or even more… But hey, browsing for them online, and ordering is a great way to have it delivered like a christmas present to your door!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was sitting at my new unfinished workbench and felt like beating on it for a bit. I eventually grabbed a router and got the job done…..

BTW Jeff. I was building my drawer boxes…..


----------



## Alexandre

What did you break marty? 
The Router bit, the Router, the workbench or nothing?


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, Have you played with the google doodle yet?


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - that's sounds familiar! I've got 2 drawer boxes glued up - now gotta build a bunch of drawers….....was planning a bunch of thin drawer sides tonight…...then try to decide on drawer fronts.

The handles are always the challenge for me - don't want the store bought ones, so have to try to be creative…....tough to do most of the time….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Hold that thought on the handles. I'll get you some pics tomorrow of some wooden recessed handles.

Night All…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave
I know that there are alot of different kinds of carving. I am just looking carving sign or carvings into boxes I give away or carvings into wood turnings. I would like to know what kinds I need and the sizes.

Arlin

PS - If I could ask everyone to save any figured or exotic woods that are 1×1x6 to 1×1x12 for pen turning I could use them very much. I will be getting back to teaching Vets and Activity Duty and their kids how to turn pens and pencils and anyother small turnings. If you know of anyone that is no longer turning and has pen kits or other turning kits along with the bushings I sure could use all I can get.
It is getting close to Christmas time and last year I had young kids 8yo and up asking me if I had anything they could make for their parents for presents and I had to tell them I did not at that time.

Arlin


----------



## JL7

Thanks Marty…...

Arlin - will do on the exotic blanks. I know I can scrounge some nice pieces for your important project…...will get something together later this week. Can you use any at 3/4" or do they need to be a full 1"?


----------



## ArlinEastman

3/4 will be OK
Arlin

I am very tired so will be going to bed Night


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Nubbers!


----------



## DamnYankee

In the immortal words of David Lee Roth "I've got some good news and some bad news. The bad news is we have lost our way, the good news is we are way ahead of schedule."


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I've been meaning to ask you a question. Now that the daily computation of catching the HPOYD thread is over; What are you doing with ALL that free time???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there.

*I have just discovered that I not receiving post notifications by email on this thread. Is anyone else having this problem. There have been NO email notifications for 2 days. Please let me know*


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - I am completing Air War College on-line.
Yes the military (all branches) have a War College which we must attend as a pre-req for promotion to O-6 (Army, Air Force & Marines = Colonel, Navy = Captain)


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy there Rex,
I am not set up to receive email notifications for *this* thread. So obviously, I can not shine any light upon your query. I am getting notifications for forum topics started by my LJ buddies.

DY,
Study hard & go get that promotion!!!


----------



## KTMM

Evening all you (insert plural version of a witty insulting name), I got nearly all of the parts cut for my electronics workbench tonight. I have a couple more pocket holes to drill and some sanding and the bench will be ready for assembly. I'm still debating some of the shelf arrangement in my head, but I think I'm going to get the table top and top shelf put together and then work from there.

I'm eager to get this out of the way because I have some speakers to build once this is done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I get notifications without any problems. Make sure that the tab up top is set to watch…..

Good luck with the test Colonel Damn…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys, Eddie and Ham are MIA.
Rex I dont get notifications for this thread I use the pulse button.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning misfits.
I just fired off a message to Ms Debbie re: the post notifications not working.
I'm up early as I have to get ready to get to my first appt.


Code:


 the hospital

 9:30, and I have a 1-1/2 hour drive.
Today is for tests and blood work, then a CT scan. With luck I will be home later this afternoon.

Eddie must be flying his kite somewhere, but Ham has been absent for a while now, hope he is OK.

Anyway, Y'all have a nice productive day and have some fun.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY and Marty thanks. The extensive course is a prerequisite of many for my promotion to full Colonel but its the one I have full control over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Will we have to call you Colonel Yanks?


----------



## Alexandre

Morning guys, morning stumpy…


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy I am currently a Lieutenant Colonel and in general practice everyone else can call me Colonel except me I have to call myself lieutenant Colonel. 
In other words you can call me Colonel Yank now.


----------



## Alexandre

How about private yank?


----------



## superdav721

grats Colonel. I am proud to know you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

......and all this time I thought DY was a colonial.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How about Semi-Colon ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We can promote him to a full Colon later


----------



## Alexandre

Agree with you Rex. hes now a 
;

Later he will become a 
:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a great time with my daughter Saturday. We went to the Natural Science Museum, The Mississippi Petrified Forest, Bass Pro Shop, and Red Lobster for lunch. It was fun, but also kind of bittersweet knowing she would be going away the next day.
























We moved her into her college dorm room on sunday over a hundred miles away. I knew my wife would have tears in her eyes half way back to Vicksburg. I had no idea that I would too. I am proud of her. She has started her journey into the world. Meanwhile, I walk into her room every day and try to figure out what to do with it so the emptiness doesn't drive me crazy.

This past weekend I severely overdone it. I knew by Saturday afternoon that it was. I popped a few more pills and grit my teeth though. There was no way in hell I was going to let my daughter know that any of this was hurting me physically as well. It meant too much to me. So I may not be present for a while. I haven't been able to walk much the last few days. I've been dependent on my wheel chair mostly. I'll get back in the saddle again as soon as I'm able. Until then, I thought I'd come let you guys know I'm ok.

Ya'll hold the fort down and try your best to keep Rex in his cage. I'll see ya'll when I see ya.


----------



## Alexandre

Welcome back William.
You look so Tough in that photo.


----------



## superdav721

Hey man it is all part of it. And it hurts.


----------



## JL7

William - great you got your day with your daughter…...like Dave said, it's all part of it…...hope you're feeling better soon…

You can keep Rex in his cage, but apparently he can still reach his keyboard….semi-colon…..!

Colonel Yanks - good luck on the promotion! Air-War College on-line…..interesting. Seems like everything is online now…..even war…...


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you had a great father/daughter day!!!
Now then, just take ALL those thoughts of all those (shall we say "frisky") college guys and bury them deep in the back of your mind…...


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
When you are prepping a project for finish, can we call you "COLONEL SANDERS"???


----------



## ArlinEastman

DYankee

You will love Air Wor College, You get alot of information and it is worth it in my book.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Both of my daughters are grown up and married now and I also have 2 1/2 grandkids. You will always miss them.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Good evening inmates…..*

*Dave*, Put out a PBR….. er, uh, an APB…..

*Rex,* You really need to spend more time at home and quit running around…..

*William,* Nice fish, nice deck, nice rock, Whoa who's that ugly guy with your daughter??? Don't let it get you down Wood Bud. They always seem to come back home. And it is usually with more then they left with…..

*Jeff*, Don't you have some drawers you're suppose to be building??? Oh yeah, You're waiting on me…..

*Alex*, Don't you have a girlfriend or something??? Spending all day on the computer will make your brain soft. You need to find a hobby, like maybe woodworking…..

*Randy,** No work tonight??? You must have put them out of business already…..

Arlin's in the house…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, no I don't spend the whole day at the computer.
I only check on every few hours…..
Otherwise, today I sanded down a tabletop, cleaned the basement and went cycling in the forest for3 hours.
I also BBQ'ed lunch. And did some grocery shopping.


----------



## Alexandre

Also, I played tennis for1 hour and took a number 5 plane to level down the tabletop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

So are you saying that you don't have a girlfriend???


----------



## Alexandre

No…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like a little clarification. Is needed (except I think Marlin knows)...
I am currently a Lieutenant Colonel (some call it light colonel).
in order to be promoted to Colonel (aka Full Colonel. Or Bird Colonel) I need several things.
One of which is graduating from Air War College. Other include time in grade (I have to be a Lieutenant Colonel for at leasr two more years), be selected by a promotion board, and be in what is called a Colonel's slot or billet. This last is the toughest for due to the various nature of my specialty. While my specialty is "operational" and in high demand there are very few Colonel slots. There are other requirements/nuances required.

So…War College is just one of many requirements and does not ensure promotion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Yank, You're almost there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're only gonna be a half bird for….., well, let's see….. 2+3, carry the 1…. Well, for awhile…..


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I hear what your saying, many hoops to jump though & they need to be aligned just right!!!

Marty,
I got a repreive, working with my chef buddy tomorrow night. However, the "free meal" turned out to be "Tender Vittles"!!!

*"X"*,
Just because you "say" you have a girlfriend, don't make it so! Like all things here on LJs, NO PICTURE, then NO GIRLFRIEND"!!!

Arlin,
?2-1/2 grandkids? Was there a tragic magic trick gone bad???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

My oldest daughter is expecting again

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Congrats!!! Another little one for you to mentor & SPOIL!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Eddie WAKE UP!!!* you placed 8th in the contest. Congrats!!!

Roger,
Congrats on the "Silver" finish!!!


----------



## Alexandre

I never said I had a girlfriend…
Randy, you have no wife? Where's the pictures? There's none.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
No wife & no girlfriend. I spend all my free time here on LJs. I ain't got a real life!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, what did you do in the shop today?


----------



## DIYaholic

*ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!*


----------



## Alexandre

At least I did something..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, If you lived closer to Mom, You could have stopped in on the way home and got Beans and cornbread. I'm just saying Ummmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I try to avoid eating at my mom's place. She freely admits to being a horrible cook. I practically starved as a kid!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to shower & then make some grub…......


----------



## JL7

A little shop update here

And Dave - this knots for you:









(future drawer side - not water-tight)

OK nubbers - there it is…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh BTW, I have some pics for you Jeff. I got sidetracked…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Marty - did you build the handles and then inset?


----------



## boxcarmarty

They were in a piece that I picked up. I haven't tried to build them yet. They are built and then recessed into the front…..


----------



## Alexandre

Any one know how to sharpen a plane blade, from a no.5 freehand?
Is it like sharpening a chisel?


----------



## JL7

Got it Marty - I am still pondering the pulls - thanks for the hints…......Randy is still pondering dinner…...


----------



## superdav721

Nice knot Jeff
What up fellers?
I had to go bury a supervisor.
Mr. Mathew Evans one of our superintendents was playing basketball at Brandon First Baptist Church and dropped dead from a heart attack. He was in very good shape and had just pulled through prostate cancer. He was 55.
He was a coach and teacher for many years before he took principal and a administrative position.


----------



## superdav721

Grats Arlin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It makes you realize that you have to "Live Every Day", fore you never know…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here are some things I made in the last 4 months and have never posted yet

This is 2 eggs from spalting maple. They are about the size of Goose eggs.










Next is a project for my father in law who loves to play cards, but can not hold them any longer.










Here is the Stanley #239 which has a blade of 1/8 and is considered a weather strip plane and some shavings










Here is a picture of the plane in front of the card holder. The card holder which holds up to 10 cards is made from Aromitac Ceder and figured black walnut.










Last picture of whole thing










Hope you enjoy them
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That's Knot wood!!! I made dinner, no more pondering, just chowing!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness Guys
You made 16 posts while I was making one.
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
*Always* doing for others!!! You sir are an inspiration.

BTW: nice card holder & love the plane.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

That is why I LOVE life. Isn't it grand.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

I love the eggs Arlin!
Don't paint them white!
It will ruin the color and someone might try crack it in the morning to cook!


----------



## Bagtown

Good Evening all,
Been busy the last few days here. Last weekend is the busiest weekend of the year at the cafe. compressers in fridges and freezers breaking down, ice machine isn't big enough to keep up, espresso machine screwing up. . . Only stupid people go into the restaurant business.  I should have stayed in the Air Force and be retired by now with 30 plus years. Only problem was that I worked in the most boring job in the air force. meteorologist. If it wasn't pouring down rain or snow, we were bored to tears. So I left that and got out of the military all together. (that was a mistake). When I got out I started a business chimney sweeping…

Deep breath.

I need some time in the shop.

Tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Nice pieces Arlin.
Stumpy I hope all is well with you.
Eddie where are you?
Hello Mike.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Guys

I will try to take pictures of the dough roller tomarrow that I did at the same time.

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Dave.
I enjoyed the live feed of your shop on Sunday on my iphone.
What were you filming with?

Mike


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

I love how you and others come into the post. Kind of like opening the door to a house take a smell and ask if anyone is home. lol

Arlin


----------



## JL7

Dave - sorry for your loss…....

Arlin - NICE WORK! always love the photos!

Mike - I know that self employment has it's bummer days - but always remember that you are still the boss and what you say goes….Sometimes bad, most of the time good…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike that was the isight built in web cam on my Mac-book. It does pretty good.
Arlin we are home.
Jeff I did like the man a lot. They buried him with a basketball.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mike

I always wanted to own a restaurant also. I work and managed so many then I relized I never had anytime for family.
Hope everything picks up and work great soon

Arlin

PS - I am getting a big headache so will be signing off


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Crew,
Your up!!!

Ham could you PLEASE brew some coffee, DY keeps drinking & eating all the coffee.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

I'm still working… waiting on a server to reboot. What are you guys up to tonight?


----------



## superdav721

bed lucas, some of us have a day jo….. wait so do you. go to bed


----------



## KTMM

I wish…. I had some workshop time planned for this evening, so much for that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up *Rob*. You're suppose to be on watch…..

*Arlin*, Randy gives me a headache too…..

eddie must have escaped with Ted…..

*Ham*, Have you found your way out of the corner yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms rolling thru here this morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Everybody go check there privy, an see if anyone fell in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I remember Eddie saying something about going to his son's graduation in San Antonio, perhaps that's where he is. 
We have thunder storms forecast today, had some yesterday too.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Roger.
There is a new guy here on the site, UncleStumpy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, I had a very good friend who was a Colonel in the USAF and navigator on a B52. We were like brothers and he had a wicked sense of humor and we went to Scotland to find his ancestral home and Clan. We had a great time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning again, Back home for the day. Got quite a bit of rain last night and this morning. Forecasting more this afternoon. All of our work canceled so I decided to take advantage of it and come back home. (Ha Ha Dave)

Looks like shop time for me. But first I think I'll take a nap…..


----------



## JL7

Day off? Nap time? Truck loads of practically free wood…......there is no end to the humiliation you hurl our way….......

Enjoy the freebie day off! We'll keep the big economic machine running here for you Marty…...no worries!


----------



## Alexandre

Morning… Yawn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I'm practicing for my retirement. I figure I got another 9 years, but why wait 'til the last minute. Thanks for understanding and keep paying into that social security for me…..


----------



## DS

*Dave*, maybe UncleStumpy is a relation of Mr. Nubs.

On another note; 116 was a record high for yesterday's date in Phx.

I remember when the Chamber of Commerce got bent all out of shape if the weatherman used the "H" word in the forcast at all (Hot). Now with the recent advent of HDTV and an influx of younger, better looking and mostly from back East weather-persons, the "H" word is tossed around willy-nilly like it actually means something in an Arizona Summer.

Nowadays, anything 110 or above is referred to as "Extremely Hot" and they issue "Heat Advisories".
Whatever happened to 115 being a "warming trend"?

What a bunch of wimps…


----------



## Alexandre

... What are you guys having for lunch?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Alex

My wife just brought me an egg samish that she fixed for her dad also. Boy o Boy it was lip smacking. Of course I just got up at 11 am but finally went to sleep at 7:30am too.

So maybe it was more like breakfast and I will have to see what is for lunch at 6 or so.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Arlin, It was brunch


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
*It's a dry heat!*

The skies opened upon me today. Three seperate storm cells moved through. They were downpours, but only lasted about 5-10 minutes each time. More of the same for Friday & Saturday. Of course we were bagging the clippings at the time. Did you know that wet grass is very heavy? I think I saw some lightning also, but pretended not to see it. So yeah, I'm all wet, both literally & figuratively!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, it raining here right now! Now at least I can wetten my waterstones


----------



## ArlinEastman

Not more then 5 miles away it was raining across the river, but not here.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Lol Arlin. I wanna try one of those egg samish


----------



## ArlinEastman

I can mail one to you, however it might be Ripe when you get it. Then again you could drive here and I would have one fresh for you along with a cup of coffee for your short drive.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just watched this and figured you guys should be the first to see this Youtube video
It is about a Motorcycle that runs on water and pat pending






Enjoy
Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Arlin, how about mailing it frozen?


----------



## DamnYankee

G'Day Mates!
Been raining here in the Florida Panhandle for close to 60+ days straight. Everyday we get a thunderstorm!
I was out running the other day (at 3am) I was about at my halfway point when it started RAINING so I turned around early and 3 miles later soaked was nowhere near adequate to describe how wet I was. Being this close to the gulf (less than 1/4mile) storms can move in very quickly.


----------



## Bagtown

They're calling for rain here Saturday.
I used to believe the forecast, mostly because I had to. I was a meteorologist tech in the Air Force.
These days I look up when I walk the dog in the morning and make my own forecast up.


----------



## Alexandre

Me too, it's supposed to get 50mm tommorow…


----------



## DamnYankee

Alex - I have often found it ironic that Canada, a member of the British Commonwealth, uses metric (the UK of course refuses as the Imperial System is their system) while the US, who fought to break from England, still uses the Imperial System….go figure


----------



## Alexandre

You see… I come from south Africa, where they use metric…
So now I say half the stuff in inches… And half the stuff in cm and mm…


----------



## Alexandre

Well, I think I'll go do some gaming for about 5 minutes… Then I'm gonna brush my teth and go to bed.. It's 10:32 here.


----------



## TedW

Hey gang of a few… Just lurking around and decided to stop in and say Hey gang of a few. Don't ask what it means.. I have no idea. I've been working long hours lately. Well the hours are normal length but I been working a lot of them, mostly painting. The closest I got to any woodworking was filling some dog chewed wood with bondo. I posted a storage seating project a while back. I'm doing some painting and misc. repairs for that customer, and the dog chewed wood includes the window sills in that 3-season room. I could strangle the dog if she weren't such a crazy, playful, makes-me-wish-I-could-have-a-dog, lab/shepherd/mutt that likes to sit and watch me work. I think she's plotting what to chew next but the customer assures me she's over that stage. I don't know about that… I already had to rescue 2 roller sleeves and a roll of masking tape from her. Anyway.. I wish I could have a dog.

Just to keep on topic, I found this interesting piece of Maple at Menard's the other day, which I'm hoping to find time this weekend to turn it into a box or something.



















The ripples go the whole length of the board. It wasn't wrapped in cellophane, as Menards hardwood boards normally are, so I'm guessing somebody returned it because of the grain. $11 for a 6' 1×4 seems a bit pricey, but it's not like I'm buying a truckload, so not a bad deal.

I'm not mentioning the website because I can just hear everybody saying yeah right ted, we'll believe it when we see it, except to say it's still in the works.

*Dave*, hope your girl is okay.. that sounds pretty serious. My cousin had stomach cramps and bleeding some years ago. She switched to an all vegetarian diet and was better within a few days. Turns out she just had trouble digesting meats.

*Arlin*, good idea using black walnut for the card holder, so people can't see through it. About the pen blanks, would 3/4×3/4 be useful or would they have to be full 1". If 3/4 is good I can fill a US Postal medium size flat rate box and send it your way. Just pm me the mailing address.

*Everyone else*, I'm tired of typing. Later Gaters!


----------



## Bagtown

The UK still uses miles.
Here in Canada we teach kids in school how to measure in centimetres, but when they get into a trade like carpenter or machinist they learn in inches.
It's all very screwed up.
Then you get someone like me who was once a CNC machinist who switched to working as a carpenter. As a machinist you work in decimal inches and most machinist can work back and forth between fractions and decimal inches. One day I worked with a crew that was boarding in a house with 1×6 T&G pine. The guys were on the staging and would call down measurements to me the saw man. When I would cut a board I'd pencil on the board the length dimension they asked for. Without even thinking about it I naturally reverted to my machinist mind, so they would ask for 74 and 7/8ths and I'd cut it and send it back with 74.875 written on it. They were so confused they thought I had started working in metric.
If I have to I can work in millimeters, but I much prefer inches.
Old dog and new tricks and all that.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, Sorry to burst you bubble but the* UK has used the metric system for several decades*. They also have telephones, radio, TV and nuclear power stations.
FYI: The only other country besides the US which still uses the Imperial system is Liberia ….and that's a no brainer too as Liberia was founded by the US.
Now if you get asked the question if the UK is metric, on your full colonel test, then you will be able to give the correct answer. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night gentlemen,

Good to see that you are not lost in a virtual world Ted.

Bags,
When you measure twice, do you use the same "system" or switch it up???

Rex,
Was there life on Mars, when you were a kid???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, I may say 3/8 out loud but when I write it down I typically write .375
And if I see .3125, I will say 5/16ths

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the education Rex (and I do mean that)

When I was Army we used metric for everything from calibers to distance (ie "a klick").
I swithced to the Air Force and they always use feet and miles. Every once in a while I'll hear some Air Force guy talking about how stupid the Army is and I'll chime in saying at least they know how to use metric.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

I have a lot of reading to do and not much time, but I do not think I will be able to catch up. There has been a whole lot of drama already in the production of "Annie" and the show just started music rehearsal. The director quit, the producer fired the former stage manager, I was made stage manager and we have lost three cast members and the set designer is having 'moments'. If we could harness it all and get it on the stage it would be great. Rehearsals started in earnest this week and I am now the stage manager so I have been bleery eyed every morning since monday a week ago.

The big kitchen job is going well. I have the north wall almost painted and will probably set some of the cabinets this weekend. That will be a big milestone and it will mark the beginning of the craziness for the use of the kitchen with the cabinets separated by a construction site.

Back to "Annie" , this show has nine major set pieces, and there was one wagon that was 24 ft by 14ft by 20 ft high. I looked at that design and said, no way is that just one wagon. This show I don't have to worry about building the sets, just getting them on and off the stage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back Ham…..

Ted stopped in too…..

Now just need to find eddie…..

Anyone know when patron will be back???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms knocked the power out last night. It was still out when I went to bed…..


----------



## superdav721

Ted thanks and those are some nice ribbons in that board.
Interesting story Mike.
Ham good to see you.
I will be changing the clutch on my bike tomorrow. There goes woodshop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
Just getting ready for another day at the hospital, today is treatment day, also my daughter's birthday, so she is spending the day with me at the hospital.
Glad to see Ham back, and all you guys *be aware* that the "Planes" guy are right on our ass and have almost caught us up, so we need to post like crazy.
DY, that was a little tongue in cheek response as when I arrived here in 1977 to teach I got really stupid questions about the UK, like is was a third world country - yes I was actually asked if they had telephones, TV etc..
The actual date the change started to metric there was 1971, and being in engineering, I was heavily involved.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning Roger.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all,

Had an early call to go downtown to fix an espresso grinder. Had to bring it back to the shop to work on it.
I think I'm gonna post this as a project when I get finished. . .

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Mike, morning.


----------



## Alexandre

Heading into the shop now…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

I am pretty sure those are called Minerial Stains in the board which happens alot in Maple. I really like it when it shows up.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

post


----------



## superdav721

ing


----------



## superdav721

fast


----------



## superdav721

er


----------



## StumpyNubs

And the winner of the "Not my job" award…










Ahhhh, to be a DOT worker…


----------



## JL7

Dave's enter button is stuck again…...try some WD40….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Must be going to the Dr. now see everyone in afew hours.
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Who painted a yellow stripe on my dinner???


----------



## Alexandre

Lol randy, I did… I was in my shop, painting something, when that critter cane in, so I sprayed him as well…
Then sent him to stumpy.


----------



## Alexandre

Did some shop work today…


----------



## Bagtown

Anyone wanna buy an almost working espresso grinder?
I'll throw in some free sawdust.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
Are you willing to take "an almost good" check???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening residents of the Stumpy penitentiary…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good news from the Drs office

Drs said I am healing up just fine and I would be out working in the garage in 1 week

Next

My wife went in for her first colonospy on Monday and she had 7 polyps(sp) of which several were pre-cancerous.
Do day while at the same hospitals as me the Dr said none of the polyps are cancerous at all and she is just fine.

5 years ago her sister in law died from colon cancer. So I really want to encoruage everyone over 50 to get one done.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions tomorrow. I've been requested to show up at my job at 7am and give them 5 hours. After kicking, screaming, and throwing a fit, I agreed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
That is GREAT news!!! I'm so glad for both of you.


----------



## Bagtown

Arlin, great news all around.

Marty, hope you get some OT out of that deal, or is it make up for taking a nap this week?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Na, Na, Na, Na, Naaaaaaaa


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Arlin*, When I was in to see my doctor a couple of weeks ago, I got my butt reamed (figure of speech) because I haven't had it done yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, I'm sure I'll be coming out on the short end somehow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I hope your mower wheel falls off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My clamping system showed up yesterday for my workbench. Guess I better go to the shop so Jeff will think that I'm doin' something…..


----------



## JL7

Not true Marty - napping IS doing something…....

Arlin - good news from the Doc!

Randy - do tell how your yellow striped ******************** turns out…...sounds delicious!

Still cutting drawer parts…....


----------



## ArlinEastman

I agree Napping is doing something Like consirving your strength for what you really want to do. 

Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Good news Arlin.

Thanks Rex. While I've been to the UK, it has only been when passing through, no real time spent. Usually end up in Prestwick, Scotland, once in London. Had enough time in London to take the underground to Buckingham Palace and Hyde Park, have a scone and coffee "with the Queen" (sitting outside on the steps of the fountain), and get back to catch my next plane.


----------



## DamnYankee

When I retire I hope to go back and visit all the nice places I've passed through getting to the not-nice places I've spent long periods of time at.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi…. Yankee.


----------



## Alexandre

Someone was boiling wood today….


----------



## Alexandre

Guess who?


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Alex,
How are things way up north?


----------



## Alexandre

Gret!


----------



## Alexandre

What did youdo in the shop today?


----------



## JL7

Drawer parts are laminating….....tick tock…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped at the wood store on my way home and bought some curls so it would look like I was doin' something…..


----------



## TedW

I gotta git me some of them self laminating drawer parts, and a clock.

Arlin, thanks for cluing me in about the mineral stains. I see that a lot on maple but always thought it was caused by fungus or something. And Dave, thanks for discretely cluing me in that those are ribbons, not ripples. I knew they weren't called ripples, but didn't know what the are called.

I'm a lernin'!

Have to work tomorrow, probably a full day, so not shop time. Hopefully I will have some time Sunday.


----------



## TedW

Wow Marty, you sure are doing something. I can tell by all the wood curls.


----------



## TedW

My eye lids are telling me it's nap time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

But Ted, Can they fool Dave??? Will he know if they're real or store bought…..


----------



## Alexandre

He won't….. There was probably a woodworker getting paid for you buying he's shavings…
Maybe HE was the woodworker who sold you the shavings..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why did you buy potpourri???


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, what did you have for dinner?


----------



## DIYaholic

*BEER*


----------



## Alexandre

Warm ones or cold ones?


----------



## JL7

Hey Ted - minerals….fungus…...all good…...Working on Saturday sucks. No website comments…...except, it's 8:47PM, when will it be done?

Marty - Great idea…..I'm selling all my tools and going to the Poser Woodworking Store…...Brilliant…..this fits the budget much better!

Cheers Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy,* The package said Maple Fresh…..


----------



## Alexandre

Applewood is better!
Apple fresh…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* They will even take your picture standing next to their power tools…..


----------



## JL7

Cool! I want my picture next to one of those cool European sliding combo (16") thingies….


----------



## superdav721

Slow down, I take the wife out fer birthday dinner and you guys go nuts.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin thats great news for you and I hope all goes well for your wife.


----------



## superdav721

I had to go to Hancock Fabrics. Oh that was a great hour spent. The wife got $60 worth of material that was on sale for 80%. She will be making baby quilts. We even found some real wool.
They do have some interesting die, 3m foaming sticky spray, glue sticks, different kinds of epoxy, scissors of all kinds, foam padding, water repellant, see through square layout boards, hobby tables and all kinds of neat little things I could use in the shop. The dies interested me the most.


----------



## superdav721

So much going on.
Rex I hope your day is well.
You know what you call an dead armadillo on the side of the road? Opossum on the half shell.


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop? What shop? I am 700 miles away from my shop for a while yet


----------



## superdav721

Tomorrow is clutch day for my bike. If you hear cussing you will know I did it wrong.


----------



## superdav721

Marty are those onion peals sitting on top of that plane?


----------



## KTMM

NOOOOOO….. Thwarted by the lack of 1.5" screws in the shop. All my screws are too long or too short…..

{Pun fest ensues following this post}


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Luc, being satisfied 50% of the time ain't all that bad.
Remember Luc, the farce will be with you always.


----------



## superdav721

I my self have ensured my wife to be at the ready with all sorts of screws of different patterns, lengths, and thread counts.
And you must never forget it is all in the torque.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…..you put some thought into that last post…......but you're probably busy now….you dog.

Working late in the shop tonight….....made some progress…........

Rex - hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

5am on a Saturday morning. (insert growl here) I wouldn't mind it if I was hooking the boat up to the truck…..


----------



## HamS

Good mornin' guys. Gonna fire up the smoker and cook a liitle pig today and then grill some steer tonight. Meanwhile getting paint on the wall.


----------



## DamnYankee

When's lunch Ham?


----------



## DamnYankee

That's a bit cannibalistic isn't Ham…..Ham cooking pig…..hhhmmmm


----------



## Alexandre

Ham, are you making ham?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
It has been a rough week for me.
I wound up having to go in and get a one time dose of something stronger for my pain.
I don't think I'll be pushing it like last week end anytime soon.
I am feeling somewhat better, even if I'm not running races just yet. 
I'm still kicking though and hope to kick my way into the shop again very soon.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## superdav721

Good William I am glad to see you are feeling better.
And yes Jeff I did ponder that post a bit.


----------



## DIYaholic

There are no (green) lights on, guess everyone is busy being productive. I too need to be productive. Today, I must finish mowing MY lawn, had a rain delay yesterday. Then it's over to my chef's house to play handyman. He can turn raw ingredients into sumptuous meals, but he can't turn a screwdriver or wrench! Well he can, but always in the wrong direction!!!

Ham,
Is it cannibalism or a case of "You are what you eat"???

Lucas,
Stop screwing around with wooden mannequins, you could get a "NASTY" splinter!!!

Dave,
Good luck with the clutch work. I hope your vocabulary is not laced with profanity today!!!

Rex,
Keep smiling, people will wonder what you've been up to.

DY,
Are there any local WW clubs in your temporary locale???

William,
Take it easy, like you would know anything about that, return to the shop when you're able.

*"X"*,
Go get a girlfriend!!!

Ted,
Stop reading this & get back to work on *OUR* (read; NUBBER's) website!!!

Everyone else,
Be GOOD, if you can't be good, be CAREFUL. If you can't be careful, NAME it after me!!!

As the bossman always says; Can't get anything done sittin' here…...........


----------



## Bagtown

Good Mornin folks,

William, glad to hear from you.

Ham, that sounds like a pretty good dinner, you havin company?

Was out walking the pug this morning and a cool light rain started. I don't know what the temperature is, but it's pretty reasonable out there.

Anyone hear from David (Patron)?

Well I'm off to the basement.
Practicing dovetails.

Happy Saturday all. (you too Marty)

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Afternoon Stumps,

Well I spent a lot of time and scrap pine.
And for you fellas that have made these joints yourself, it's not a big deal.
But I seemed to have always had a mental block getting my brain wrapped around dovetail joints.
So I've decided it's time to figure these puppies out.
I've almost run out of scrap pine but, and I stopped trying to put more than one dovetail on each joint.
I finally seemed to have figured out which side of the line to cut on.
And finally, not SUCKS but, SUCCESS!









Granted, it's in pine, but I think I finally have my mind wrapped around this one.
The joint is snug and feels solid.

I think I'll have a celebratory cup o' tea now.



Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Afternoon all. Just dropped in to say Hi and that I will be online this evening.
William, you had a rough week and I hope it turns around soon for you.
Bag, I think David is still out of town.
Lucas, hope you find a good screw.
And everyone else, have a great afternoon and we'll have a food fight later this evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
"TEA"??? You deserve a "Cold One", friend, because you've earned it!!!

Looks like a mighty fine 1st, er 5th or 50th attempt. Nice job. The only thing left is to see some of those bad boys on a hardwood project piece.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, NO…
"Punches Randy in the face" 
Just came back from Toronto.


----------



## JL7

Mike - nice looking dovetail! It sure looks easy when you watch the pro's do it! Not so easy!

Beautiful day here - 70's and sunny. Got a few riding miles in today….....very nice.


----------



## JL7

FOR SALE:

Drawer Parts - 8 pieces, cut precisely 1/4" too short. Otherwise they are fine. You could try to use that magic brush-on wood stretcher stuff, but these are bamboo, so can't guarantee your success. Best Offer.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,
Dayum! Sorry for your luck man.
Well, um, well, ah. . . (kicks foot in dirt, looking for a silver lining), at least when you make them drawers again, you'll be really good at makin them drawers. . . ..

Don't make em into firewood just yet.
Set em aside and design a benchtop toolbox that uses drawers that size.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Mike - I don't throw too much away…...that's another problem!!

Got up early to get some shop time before heading out on the bike - cut the drawer fronts to the same dimension as the sides…...first cuts of the morning! Luckily I *love* doing the same setups all over again!

I can say with confidence - this won't be my last stupid mistake….....death, taxes and screwed up cuts. All sure bets


----------



## JL7

Oh - Marty and Ted- screwing up your first cuts of the day is still better than getting up at 5 to go to work on a Saturday…...sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hear bamboo grows really fast. Maybe if you water them, they will grow to the correct size!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Jeff, my offer is free for one.
I have never used bamboo, and I want to make a mere mortal


----------



## DamnYankee

All that standing lumber outside sure is wet here.


----------



## Alexandre

This isn't showing up on my screen so…
My offer is free.
I want a piece or 2 to make a mere mortal banana hanger.
Can you please send me one or two


----------



## Alexandre

It's not sending to Lj's for some reason..
Jeff, my offer is free 
I wouldn't mind a piece or two to make a mere mortal banana hanger…
Would you please send me a piece or two?
Free wood would be appreciated!


----------



## Alexandre

3 Times!
Oops…


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Patience young grasshopper…......


----------



## JL7

Randy - now that is some quick thinking! Maybe I better test outside…...remember what happened to Jack….and his beanstalk…......

X - Tell you what, if you want to pay the freight to Canada, I will send some bamboo your way for free…....


----------



## DamnYankee

Grasshoppers? Isn't that a topic for GardenTenders?


----------



## Alexandre

Jeff, How about sending it to me for free


----------



## superdav721

Ahhhh I'm back.
Nice dovetail.
And for your information it is easier to cut a dovetail in a piece of medium hardwood than in pine. If you can do it in pine the other stuff is easier.
Clutch is in and no left over screws. The worst part was getting the 30,000 mile gasket off of the motor cover. The putting the exhaust back together.
I am back in business and she is* tight!*


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - nothing better than the satisfaction of a job well done yourself…....good to you. Did you manage to put a few miles on today?


----------



## superdav721

About 60 and thanks. I would go 10 or 15, stop and check for leaks. All is good and I saved a ton of labor. Our Yamaha shop is high!


----------



## DamnYankee

That's why they call him "Super"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Super, if you ever run into something mechanical that you don't feel comfortable doing on your own, remember that you have a good friend with thirteen years mechanic experience who doesn't cost a dime.
Since I had to stop doing mechanic work, I've made this offer to many people, but few have took me up on it. The part of the mechanic work that keeps me out of it is all the pushing, pulling, lifting, and such. It brings me deep satisfaction though to supervise others while they do the work.
I have the tools and large enough concrete floor to do most anything. If you feel comfortable turning the wrenches, I have the know how to fix near anything. 
The last mechanic job I supervised was a friend's engine rebuild. I helped with what I could, but he done most of it. I supervised. I was happy to be involved in it. He got the satisfaction that his engine was rebuilt much cheaper than paying someone else and he done a majority of it himself. There's nothing in the world like firing up an engine you built yourself.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks William. The bike clutch was a first for me. I downloaded the destructions and watched about 10 people tear theirs down. You know its like woodworking. No 2 did it the same way. I observed and took the best route for me. It worked out. You know I will come to you if I get stuck. It was just a clutch. But even with that said there was a specific order to get it out and back together, then adjusted.
The valve job I did on it was the same way. I have done them on a v8 but not a bike. Just show me how to get TDC and its on.
The worst part of this was I spent the day bent over and on the ground.
I know you know your stuff.


----------



## DamnYankee

If you are doing ANYTHING automotive DO NOT call me…..that's my brother's department.

I do wood, he does grease


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good clip Dave…...we went fishing instead of watching the Wright Bros first flight! This will be you on this clip in forty some years…....


----------



## mikedddd

Looking good Mike.


----------



## HamS

My younger son came home from prodigaling (actually looking for a job) in N. Carolina. That deal went bust, but he found a nice girl and brought her home. I decided to welcome him with a normal (for us) picnic. I love to fire up the smoker and any excuse is a good excuse.

Made some progress getting the paint on the wall. Now I have to start work on the other side. So far I haven't disrupted much. That will start shortly.

"Annie" is also taking a bit of time.

Now I have to get to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee is half gone & breakfast is being consumed. The Olympic Marathon is being contested and I'm quite content to just WATCH a marathon!!!

Ham,
I certainly hope the "Nice Girl" came of her own volition and was not "Shanghaied"!!! Lol.

Good to hear from you. Things just don't feel right, without your morning introspectives! I certainly hope you've had a chance to enjoy your morning coffee. If not grab a cup & have some from my pot of mud!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham & Randy, plus any other primes misfits out there.
Ham, glad to have you back from the salt mines, and a new prospective DIL too.

This past week has been a very busy one for me with a week of medical stuff. Without going into ant details right now, the chemo that I was on is not working now, so I am being switched to another treatment which I start this week. Friday evening and all Saturday I had many dizziness and feeling faint spells when up on my feet and walk. Hopefully today I won't have that as it completely immobilizes you.

I am looking forward to watching the Olympic games closing ceremonies, I missed the opening ceremony which I am told was great.
Got great coffee, so I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Just watched the video. It is kinda a shame that "John" didn't pass on his knowledge to an apprentice. That is why the old skills are disappearing. I think that you, Dave, must video EVERYTHING you do, so as to teach future generations!!! Perhaps you can launch "Dave TV" via perpetual webcam streaming!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Rex, there's free coffee at McDonald's… Canada… It ends today.


----------



## superdav721

First welcome Mikedddd
thanks Jeff and Randy, we are losing what we are.
My grandmother had memorized stories from when she was a girl in New Orleans and I can kick myself for not recording them.
Now with the digital age there is no reason why we shouldn't have library's of this stuff.
Off to the shop….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Neat video Dave. That's an artist at work. Thanks for posting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' out to Sunday lunch now…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hello Sunday.
I spent the rest of yesterday afternoon and evening cutting dovetails and I managed to get a four sided box glued up. Going to sand that up and find some more pine for a bottom and lid.
Now I'll never shutup about these things. 

Welcome Mikedddd
Please don't feed the monkeys. 

Liked the video Dave.
Are you going to be doing anymore live shots from your shop again?
It was kinda cool watching you from a restaurant, made me feel like I was getting something done in the shop.

Hey did anyone else sign up for Charles Neils free month offer?
Some good videos on there too.

Happy Sunday all.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Awwww, the torch just went off… The olympic torch.


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy* http://burlington.craigslist.org/tls/3201232285.html
Interesting…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys I love finding that kind of stuff. There is another one I will post later that is truly good.
Mike I almost did today, I just got caught up in the shop and didn't do it. I will try to more often.
Video is up loading to the tube. Please stand by.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All ya'll,
I'm anxiously awaiting a call/email from the owner/seller of an old Delta bandsaw (LJpost: Bandsaw: Deal or No Deal???).

*"X"*,
I saw that sander, but it is more than I can spend & I have a disk/belt sander & a Ridgid OSS, so no need for another.

Posting from my phone is a PIA!!!

TTFN….....


----------



## Bagtown

Randy,
Drive over to the owner of that bandsaws house with cash in hand.
Don't wait for someone else to scoop it out from beneath you.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
If I had his address, I would!!!


----------



## JL7

Project update posted here

It's like time is standing still on this project…..lucky (for me) you didn't do the live feed today Dave, I'd have nothing to post…..

Mike - I was thinking about the Charles Neil stuff, but didn't pull the trigger - sounds like there is no reason not to?

Randy - do you have the saw in hand yet?


----------



## superdav721

*I HATE UPLOADING< GRASS GROWING < PAINT DRYING. 
just sayin*


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, It's a months free access to the internal part of his website with a lot of video content.

Dave, try painting the grass and watching that dry.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I haven't been able to read any posts for the last couple days,and I don't have time right now to go back and read them all, so if there is anything important I missed, someone please PM me! *

The end is near for my grand father. Maybe a few days, maybe even less. Today he seemed to know it was close.

We had an auction yesterday at the hardware store. Very sad to see it all go. I grew up around all that stuff, I ran the place for a long time and used to be part owner. Now it's just an empty building. I bought a bunch of wood chisels. I don't know what I need all those Fuller and Stanley Fat Max chisels for, but couldn't help it. In fact I bought a lot of stuff I didn't need because I am hoplessly sentimental. Anybody have an idea how to use fifty 12 foot lengths of galvanized pipe? I will never have to buy a wood dowell again, and I now own more glass than I could use in a billion picture frames. And don't even get me started on all the old stuff I scrounged up like the rotary telephone from when I was a kid or the 3 foot long pipe wrenches grandpa used to use in his well drilling business.

Maybe I should use the building it for a custom furniture business? Make a nice new studio for the show…

Anyway, just wanted to tell you where I've been.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Thanks for posting that tin smith video. I love those kind of videos!

*JL7-* I'm enjoying the blog series. I like lots of photos cause readin's hard! 

I didn't catch the conversation about the Charles Neil thing, but I have to say it's worth trying his subscription out. Everyone knows I was not originally a fan of his style. But it grew on me. I realized that it wasn't supposed to be entertainment. That's for clowns like me to provide. What he does is teach you like a professor would. I have been a member for a while now and I intend to remain one. No matter your skill level, you will learn a lot, gaurenteed.

Charles even took a shot at jig building in the last "episode". He made a pin router setup. He even emailed me to ask for some design tips. Imagine a guy like me giving design tips to someone who was woodworking before I was even born!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- I just bought a bandsaw myself. I good bandsaw is one of the most useful tools a shop can have. And the only thing better than a good bandsaw… is TWO of them, so you don't have to switch blades. Actually I have five. Yes.. I have a problem….

*Alexandre*- Can I just call you "Alex", because I keep forgetting to spell it "re" instead of "er"... Interesting sander… I bought a 1950's Craftsman 4X36" belt/disc sander at a yard sale a few years ago for next to nothing. I used it for a while, it siezed up, I tore it apart, never fixed it, finally gave it to my dad. He put the pieces (not even all of them) in the auction yesterday. Somebody paid $60 for it. Amazing…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a an off off topic question.
What can any of you guys tell me about Amazon music?

I have become extremely disappointed in availability of CDs since the only record store in town closed down months ago. 
I also have become extremely disappointed in buying CDs online to be shipped to me. I'm sick of lost packages and damaged cases.
Also, I do not like dealing with such services as ITunes and such. I have a 14,000 plus song collection that is on my computer that I use Windows Media Player for and do not wish to deal with other software.
So, what I want is the ability to burn CDs to be listened to in my shop, and the ability to manage any music I buy on my MP3 player to be listened to in my truck. Is Amazon a good source for these uses?

Also, besides Amazon, what other music sources online would be good for me to investigate further into?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

You could do like what I want to do and open up a woodworking shop execpt for me it will be for all woodworkers to help Vets and everyone else like them.

If you want to sell some chisel sets let me know, I will need 4 sets for the Woodworking club.

Everyone else Hi

Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

William - Amazon is fine.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am so sorry for you in this time. No words can change what you are dealing with and feeling right now. I am there for you in spirit and prayers are with you. Lay it in his hands.


----------



## superdav721

Soup is on check it out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I used to buy songs online. But I got fed up with the copy protection. Windows Media Player couldn't play them all, etc. Maybe it's different now, but I gave up a few years ago.

What I learned was this: My wife runs our ebay business. She can't sell used Cds for hardly anything. They go for so cheap on there. So whenever I want some music, I buy the CD for a few bucks on ebay now. I rip them into MP3s and I have the hard copy as a backup.

Now, where did I put my Niel Diamond boxed set…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did subscribe to Amazon's streaming video service recently. What a crock of you-know-what! You pay $2-3 for each video unless you become a paying member. So I get a subscription thinking it's unlimited like my Hulu and Netflix accounts. NOPE! All the good stuff is still pay per episode. So what the heck does my monthly fee get me besides unlimited "Thomas the Train" and old episodes of "Hee Haw"?


----------



## superdav721

Neil Diamond…....... WHAT!


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, That's a good looking cradle.
Another great video.


----------



## Bagtown

Awww c'mon, admit it. You know the words to a whole bunch of Neil Diamond songs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I freakin love Neil Diamond! When he sang "Sweet Caroline" at Joe Louis Arena I thought I was gonna pee myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm a sentimental guy. The stuff I grew up hearing is the stuff I still like. Neil Diamond, Simon and Garfunkle, Bob Seger…

Of course I also am a big Pearl Jam fan. And Guns and Roses doesn't hurt my ears either.

If I had to name my top five favorites it would be Pearl Jam, Neil Young, Tom Waits, Neil Diamond and Guns and Roses. Quite a mix, isn't it.


----------



## Bagtown

And Alice Cooper, and The Allman Brothers, BTO, The Clash, Bob Marley, Jimmy Buffet,Johnny Cash, The Ramones, Joni Mitchell, Dean Martin, The Cowboy Junkies, Bruce Springsteen, you know, all the classics.


----------



## Bagtown

Can't forget Willie Nelson


----------



## superdav721

I remember when it was Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.
Then Young went his own way.
Thanks for the complements guys.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Willie is at the top of my country favorites list, right above Waylon Jennings. I used to listen to a lot of Bob Marley. I still love a few of his slower songs. Of course now that Snoop Dogg has announced that he's the reincarnation of Bob Marley and he's going regge… well, I may burn my "Legend" CD.

Crosby, Stills and Nash were dragging Neil Young down, man. When he left and wrote the lyrics: "Somewhere on a desert highway… she rides a Harley Davidson…her long blond hair flyin' in the wind…" I knew I was hooked.


----------



## superdav721

I grew up here in Jackson MS. This is my hometown music.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW… I thought I had a rough childhood… I'm starting to think all those beatings and cigarette burns on my arms weren't so bad…


----------



## superdav721

Here is the video I promised



. Watch this guy. He has it together.


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I'm so sorry for you in this time. God bless you, your family and your grandfather.
Stumpy, Call me Alex, I'm Chill with it…
I was in the Shop today with some cousins… Am planning to buy a motor, or try use the BS motor with a few modifications to switch belts forth and so, to make a tool…
If the lathe from South Africa never comes, i'm going to make a lathe… Maybe foot powered like those ancient sewing machines, or connected via a belt from my BS motor, or bought motor….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anyone else catch the spam on #17628


----------



## Alexandre

I was gonna say that Marty.
What did you do in your woodshack today?
What is the time there?


----------



## Alexandre

Oh, yeah, And hes friends with a Spammer.


----------



## Alexandre

Anyone know how to make a Dowel Plate?


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah Marty, I flagged him and followed him around the site and flagged him for spam on 5 or 6 different threads.

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

Spam? Sure, I saw it. And flagged it. I take it as a compliment. If our thread only had a few hits, we wouldn't be worth spamming.

That reminds me… I need to go eat a fried spam and cheese sandwich… Does anyone know why my arteries hurt so much?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dowell plate? Easy. Drill some holes in a piece of hardened steel. Do you have some good cobalt bits and an old bed frame?


----------



## Alexandre

Ok.
I Do.
But, Can't you use mild steel


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I need your address to call the Paramedics….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sure, mild steel will work. I don't know how long the edges will stay sharp, but it should be fine.


----------



## Alexandre

How about Stainless Steel?
Problem is… BLUNT DRILL BITS!
Then i'll have to use my drill doctor and that…
Might as well ask my dad to drill it at work


----------



## StumpyNubs

I live at 123 Mind Your Own Freaking Business Blvd.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, Also, I thought you could countersink the top a little, so it would bash in more easily?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You can say anything as long as you put a smiley face next to it!


----------



## Alexandre

:O
O.K. If you don't chat in a few minutes, I'll get a ambulance there….. Wouldn't Mrs Stumpy call them first?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mrs Stumpy is away at a Metallica concert.

I think there are a couple of good dowel plates o this site if you do a search.

By the way, are there one or two L's in "dowell" ? Forget it, I'm going to use whatever I want…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, I worked on a book today…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, I'm off to bed. Been a long day and it's past ten here. I need eleven hours of sleep just to keep up my good looks.


----------



## Alexandre

Ok… Night stumps.
Marty, is it your will?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, I'm off to bed. Been a long day and it's past ten here….. Damn, that sounds familiar for some reason….. Anyway, 4:30 comes around early…..


----------



## Bagtown

G'night Gentlemen.

Here's to a good week.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Eddie COME BACK.
Everybody go out back and look in the privy, see if Eddie fell in.


----------



## JL7

Dave - another cool video clip - thanks. That was amazing to see and the editing is really great…..the vision that goes into seeing a log and building a table like that out of one slab…...enjoyed it.


----------



## superdav721

The tools that guy has, his shop, his vision in his projects. When I retire. 13 more years.


----------



## DIYaholic

A busy night indeed. Even the "Grand Master Stump" showed up!!!

Stumpy,
I know words can't ease you pain, but know that my thoughts are with you & Granddad.

It doesn't look like I was quick enough to get that bandsaw. The add has been pulled & I haven't heard from the seller. Oh well, there's always the another CL treasure awaiting!!!

I'm still posting from my phone, my WiFi won't let me connect my laptop. That combined with the midnight hour approaching, I will bid everyone a good night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

I'm back, and I have progress. Two pocket hole bits, two boxes of screws and two sore arms later….. I have done it.










Sorry for the crappy cell phone image, but that's my completed electronics workbench. A couple coats of BLO, or wipe on poly and she'll be finished. I have a light that will mount under the top shelf and I have to find a new home for the shelf and storage bins pictured behind the bench.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good looking bench Lucas


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow
I can not believe I read the whole topic or the Ban. Now I finished reading the last 26 here and everyone went to bed.

Well I do not like to play by myself so I will go to bed too.


----------



## KTMM

Thankee yankee. Aside from a couple of drilling depth / screw length incidents the bench went together pretty easy. And with the exception of the sheet of plywood, it was built using wood I already had, so my total cost between screws and drill bits was around $40. I'm looking forward to getting my shop stereo, electronic tools and various parts in their new home.

When it's done, my shop will be pretty cool with a 6' electronics bench directly across from my 6' woodworking workbench….. The great thing is that I know what my next project is going to be, and it will make use of both sides of the shop. It's time for some more speakers…..

Stumpy my family is praying for yours at this time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lucas

That was not there when I posted. My you guys type fast.

Nice looking bench. I would like some ideas on how to do that and have never worked with pocket screws.

I would really like to make a work bench that fits me at wheelchair level and lock it down tight, but on a nice day be able to roll it outside.

Arlin

PS - How much does it cost to buy everything I would need?


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys, I drank all the coffee. I even reused the groundsd until they turned white, sucked ALL the caffine out!


----------



## HamS

Morning Gents,

He only thinks he sucked the caffein out. I had some hidden under the stove.

Yesterday the weather outside was so perfect I decided to work outside and paint instead of work on the kitchen. Of course, I hap[pened to have three paintbrushes so I could convince the two young gentlemen who reside in my house that painting was really fun. With a vision of Tom Sawyer running through my head, very soon all three brushes and a roller were in operation and the whole west side of the house got two coats of paint. BEWARE: I used a VELSPAR extreme weather paint. It was exactly the same mix and batch as what I painted twoyears ago on a different part of the house and the color is very different. The color is supposed to be a very light reddish clay brown. All the red faded out of the paint in two years leaving a grayish brown. I thought that was pretty weird so I went to a section that had been touched up this spring. In three months, the red has faded out and the color has changed enough that it looks like a different color.

It is nice that the house has now been painted completly in the last two years, even if it is a different color. If anyone is tempted to convince you that T1-11 makes good siding, RUN. It may be easier to put up, but it is a real pain to paint the rough surface.

A full day of earning my daily bread is ahead, and then "Annie" rehearsals start blocking. I will be tired tonight.

H


----------



## DamnYankee

Slide a cup my way then will ya Ham? these 12 hour midnight shifts get hard after 4am!


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys its Moonday. Give me sum coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Nice coffee and getting my head together for the day.
Hoping I'll be able to do something today. Having computer problems and I am taking off all important files as I will have to reload windows on a clean HD and install everything again. That's going to be a long boring task.

Stumpy: We are all with you in your time of need and comfort, we are family.


----------



## superdav721

Rex carful, he listens to Neil Diamond.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning SD and X.
Nice video's SD, very informative and your cradle looks beautiful = great job.

X are looking for a dowel maker?


----------



## Alexandre

Yeah.


----------



## Alexandre

I would LOVE TO BUY ONE OF THESE: http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=42331&c=3
Someone want to help cover the cost ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, you can make your own dowels using Bull Nose router bits, just get the bit size you need and rout both sides.


----------



## Alexandre

Spent 3 months of my allowance to buy that chisel and waterstone…


----------



## Alexandre

I can even use roundover bits…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, you can, but watch how you set the bit up.

Bull nose bits are not that expensive: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bull.html


----------



## Alexandre

Shipping?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, you will have to check out the shipping for yourself.
There should be a source for them in CA, and there's always Ebay.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, look also on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Abull+nose+router+bit&page=2&keywords=bull+nose+router+bit&ie=UTF8&qid=1344865540


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning Folks,

I broke down and fixed the espresso grinder, so I delivered that and got a latte.
Say what you will but when made properly, it's good.

Gonna pick up some pine and finish that candle box I practised dovetails on this weekend.

First though, there's somebody on the way over to look at my concrete countertop, and maybe a job to do his for him.
Not sure I want to take it on (a lot of labour and heavy lifting involved), but I doo enjoy the artistic side of concrete.

Steak and potatoes for supper.

Happy Monday All,
Drink lots of coffee.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Thanks Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

X, glad to help out.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Rex,

How's the health?
Do you get a break this week< or are you doing the road show to the hospital again this week?
Hope they get a treatment that takes hold for you.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Mike (bags),
Had a whole week last week with hospital appointments, ending Friday, and they have taken me off the infusion 21 day chemo because it has stopped working and I'm now waiting for a different treatment where I take 4 pills a day instead.
I am never in any pain, but just immobilized by the awful meds side effects, so I just have to sit everything out, which gets very boring and depressive. I hope to see if this new treatment will not be so bad with side effects and I can get to the shop and do something.
Mmmmmmm. Steak and Taters, I'm on my way.


----------



## Alexandre

Yum…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, This is what the meds do to my arms and legs.

http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf


----------



## Bobbydukes

Hey StumpyNubs, I think u should invent a jig to safely cut fingernails and toenails on the router. Think of how much time we could all save!


----------



## Alexandre

It's simple, cut your nails first, then trace your hand/foot on a te,plate, install a 1/4 inch flush tril bit on the router, and let the router do the work. 

*Disclaimer: I am not held responsible for any outcomes of my idea.*


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can try it out first Alex…..

*Disclaimer: I am not held responsible for any outcomes of my suggestions.*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, This ones for you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST WORRISOME STATISTICS IN THE LAST FIVE YEARS

25% of women in this country are on medication for mental illness!

That's scary as hell.

It means 75% are running around with no medication at all.

*Refer back to disclaimer on post #17702…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

shop time…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I'm just suggesting the idea.

I am not responsible For anything I caused how's over..*


----------



## JL7

Dinner is cooking - Zatarain's Jambalaya - add some spicy sausage - a bit of habanero sauce and some green olives…...

Where's eddie?


----------



## Alexandre

I don't even know.
Maybe he's on holiday or something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I think I got you *BEAT*!!!

My chef buddy has "On the Menu" tonight: *LOBSTER*, along with some other stuff. Yes, I'm in the dinner party!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Yum!
Is it with garlic and butter?!
Randy, what have you done lately in your shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
I recently loaded up some tools, into my vehicle, headed over to my Chef's house and played "Handyman". Many things to fix, adjust and further break!!!

That is why I'm having lobster!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Have you been fixing more, or breaking and making unusable more?


----------



## Alexandre

Also, the lobster should be fresh… Not FROZEN.


----------



## JL7

Yep - You win Randy! You deserved it man! Enjoy.

Unless the lobsters jimmy my front door, claw there way up the front of the stove and hop into a pan of boiling water…..it's probably not happening here anytime soon!


----------



## Alexandre

Jeff how about CRAYfish?
You can find those at any lake.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"FRESH"*


----------



## DIYaholic

Pre-Dinner cocktails are now being served!

I gotta go…......


----------



## Alexandre

Send us some


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Rex.
Welcome Bobbydukes.
You guys are to much.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I love lobster however, tonight just reading about it make my stomach sick. I have not been eating meat lately because of the smell and taste.

It maybe because of all the medical trouble and medications, but it is just ceral/Almoud Milk, Sandwiches, and Oatmeal and popcorn.

Edit, Fruits and Veggies also


----------



## Alexandre

No veggies?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pork roast and taters. And I didn't have to cook it…..


----------



## JL7

Steak and potatoes…..

Lobster…..

Pork Roast and taters….(cooked)

Man - I gotta work on my dinner plans…..tough crowd…....


----------



## HamS

I had bread and cheese for supper last night, but I had roasted and smoked porkfo rlunch with the drippings on a bed of cornbread. Garlice roasted taters as a side. All the guys in the plant drool when I have lunch after I have had a smoker weekend.

Good morning guys,

Corn crop this year is half what it was last year, but prices are twice, so it may not be a killer year. Beans are shaping up to be okay after the recent rain. We had an all night soaker last night so things may just squeak by. My farming buddy doesn't carry crop insurance, and he was praying pretty hard for awhile this summer.

Rehearsal is now in ernest so I am not sure how much time I have for LJin' but I will try to stick my head in every now and again. I am not doing the sets for this show so it is even more time away from the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone!
I made it to the shop yesterday.
I got very little done, but I made it to the shop.

On a seperate note, 
Ya'll know that recently my daughter left for college.
Ya'll also know that this was hard for me to swallow.
Well life is funny sometimes.
I got rid of one, now another has come back.
My oldest son and his wife are having marrital difficulties and now he has returned home.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning All,

William - A door closes and a window opens. . .

Lobster!
Yes Lobster season started yesterday here on the Northumberland Strait. That's the body of water between the mainland and Prince Edward Island.
A friend is a lobster fisherman and called the other night to reserve a table at the Farmers Market to sell fresh lobster (We run the Farmers Market from our cafe), this Saturday. Then his wife who knows how much I love to cook suggested on Facebook that maybe I could try smoking some lobster. I figure 200 degrees for 45 or 60 minutes and it should be done. 
I'm thinking some apple wood for the smoke.
Anyone else ever smoke lobster? I'm open to tips and suggestions.

Well it was pretty foggy here this morning, that's a sign that the temperature is starting to turn here. Cooler days ahead.

Tonight is crib (cards) night here at the house. I should tidy up but I think I'm off to the shop for the afternoon.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I overslept this morning, Grrrrrr.
Glad you managed to get to the shop William, and I can only imagine how you felt about your daughter going into the big world. Been through that myself, and I can tell you that feeling never goes quite away.
Ham, looks like this thread has turned into a Ramsey's Hell's Kitchen with all the cooking and signature menus being given. It's good that the posts don't include the aromas of the dishes to add more desires for wanting the dishes described.

Well, I'll go get my second coffee and maybe a sausage biscuit, nothing fancy, not smoked, just a plain biscuit and a sausage patty….....yeah low class, but I like it.

Everyone have a great day and remember to be careful, and if you can't be careful, see SD on how to make a crib,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I walked to the shop today too.
When I got there, I felt so bad that all I done was sit down a bit and rested before walking back and getting back into bed for a while.
It's been over a week folks.
I've got a half finished clock on my work bench. That makes me want to get there even more.
In due time, my wife keeps telling me.
Well this due time crap is driving me freaking nuts.
I hope you all are doing well.
I enjoy reading all the posts here every day.
I'm sorry I haven't felt like commenting every day as well.
Just haven't had a lot to say.

Thought ya'll'd never see that day?
The day I didn't have much to say?


----------



## Bagtown

We've all been there William.
Don't let that depression monster get you.
You know better.
You're just taking a moment in time here.
The clock will still be there.
Your wife is right. They always are…
Don't forget to keep breathing and smiling.
And keep being a misfit. I'm pretty sure that's what keeps our little piece of the interweb alive. misfits everyone of us 


Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Bags.
That's why I'm here today.
I am feeling a little more like myself the last couple of days.
I'm still down, but I'm doing better than I was this time last week, much better.
I can walk to the bathroom and to the coffee pot now.
This time last week I was using a cane in addition to my leg brace just to stand form the ned to spend the day in my wheel chair. 
I'm coming back around though.
It'll be ok and I'll be back to making mischief soon enough.


----------



## Alexandre

Hello. To randy, there's no pictures of the lobster!
It didn't happen!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just read an article about a woman in California.
She made a call to 911 at the drive through window of a fast food joint.
She was mad because they got her cheeseburger wrong and wanted a deputy sent out.
Then she got mad at the dispatcher because they refused to send a deputy over a cheeseburger.
I have respect for the dispatcher who basically told her to act like an adult and get her money back and go home.


----------



## Bagtown

There's no accounting for some people.
She should be fined for abusing the emergency 911 system.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

NEWS FLASH.

I have just made a earth shattering discovery.!
My wife discovered that I have a few hairs growing on my head, and one growing on my ear (dammit). The chemo took all my body hair and now it looks like it is coming back….....YEEAAHHH.
I'm going to inspect my armpits and genitals and see if anything is happening there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Only downside is that I have not needed to shave since Christmas.


----------



## Bagtown

Keep us up to date on your armpit hair Rex. . . 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bagtown

I can only assume you mean shaving your face and not your armpits and genitals?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes I did mean face.
None on my arms and legs yet :-(


----------



## Bagtown

Ha!
Young guys today shave their chest and back and whatever else strikes them..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike,* I tried smoking a lobster once. Every time I lit his tail, He would pinch my ears…..

*Rex,* I like a little mustard on my sausage biscuit…..

*William,* I'm gonna have to check the spelling on ya'll'd


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stopped at Menards on the way home today. They had some Irwin 9 1/2" double edge pull saws marked down to $14 and some change so I bumped the shelf and one fell into the cart…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Forget checking the spelling Marty.
When I try to use spell check for some of my southern slang, the program shuts my computer down from confusion.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

ya'll - you all.
ya'll's - you all is.
ya'll's - you all would, or the alternative you all had.
you's - you is.
you's'll - you is all
you's'd - (pronounced used) - you would in southern drunk slang.
you't's - you two is.

that's enough for today's lesson on how to talk like a southern *********************************** hillbilly.


----------



## Bagtown

I keep one of those double edge pull saws in my toolbox.
I was on a site one day and needed to notch the end of a 2×4.
I grabbed that double edged saw and started, the guys started teasing me about my "big saw".
When I finished the notch before they could go to the truck and get a skillsaw. They shut up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That, bags, is because guys today seem to want to act less like guys than when we were coming up.
I've seen guys wearing ear rings, fingernail polish, and all kinds of weird freaky stuff.
One of my boys asked could he get an ear ring once.
I told him as soon as he was ready to wear a dress to school.


----------



## Bagtown

OK, so I'm not in the shop right now cause I'm sitting with my feet in a pan of water to try and fix this ingrown toenail.

But prior to sitting here, I was just finishing planing some beautiful birdseye maple that my Dads wife gave me.
Nice stuff with lots of figure in it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It took a few minutes to get back with you on that one William. When I hit it with my spell check, The screen started spinning and went blank. After a few minutes, I noticed smoke coming from the tower, so I called 911, letting them know that McDonalds was burning my cheeseburger. That was one rude lady…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Nice stuff with lots of figure in it.*

Mike, You referring to the maple or your Dads wife?


----------



## Bagtown

Definitely the maple.
:|


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The whole world is going crazy Marty.
In the news, things have gotten so crazy I have to research a lot of stuff just to make sure it isn't some kind of stunt because people do things that I just can't believe people would do. Then I go down to my local Wal-Mart. After a few minutes of watching people, I think, yes, they'd do it.

Ever want some comic relief without turning on the television?
Try this.
Go to any mall in America today.
Find the most central location where you can sit and just watch people.
Let the comedy begin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was going to make a joke about Bag's Dad's wife's figure.
I couldn't get my mind wrapped around that one either.
Nevermind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't been in the local mall in years. And I hope I don't have a need to go there for years to come…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's you a dinner idea Marty.
Grilled cheese cookies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

intriguing….. But I'm thinking more along the lines of pulled pork…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had no plans to go there either Marty.
Then here recently my wife and daughter dragged me there while they were shopping for stuff to go to college with my daughter.
After the second store, I couldn't handle the walking anymore and found a seat.
I seen some funny crap that day.
I also seen some stuff that is scary as hell when I realized that these are the future leaders of our community here. 
Do ya'll realize that this generation of teenagers will be the ones making the decisions one day?
Don't think about that one for long or you'll never get to sleep tonight without nightmares.


----------



## Bagtown

No need to go to the mall.
Now you can bring it home with you.
Just go here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of nightmares. My doctor put me on chantix to stop smoking. I started it this morning. The main side effect is some real weird dreams. This aught to be interesting…..


----------



## Bagtown

Glad to hear you trying to quit.
I still miss em from time to time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've tried in the past. Patches, meds, Hypnotist. I've never seem to stick with it. I know I need to quit this time. I know I'll feel better when I do…..

Better get busy. Work is coming in, but doesn't seem to be going out…..


----------



## Alexandre

28 NEW?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I quit smoking three or four times daily Marty.
There's nothing too it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love going to the people of wal mart site when I need a laugh Bags.
I even have a favorite photos there.
It is a photo of a woman, at least 350 to 400 pounds. 
She has a corn dog in one hand eating it.
Her other hand is deep down the back of her pants!

That's one of them photos that only makes you ask one question.
*WHY!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I quit partying and going to bars years ago.
I quit drinking years ago.
I quit chasing younger women years ago.
I aint giving up my cigarettes or coffee no time in the near future if I can help it.

Hey! three out of five bad habits aint bad.


----------



## Bagtown

I quit quitting almost two years now.
Haven't drank hardly at all this last year what with the meds and all.
I haven't looked at other women in almost 29 years.
I like coffee and tea.
I need to find some vises.
oh yeah, there's one in my shop…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a bunch of WIMPS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, you haven't looked at another woman in 29 years?
I LOOK at every woman within view.
I don't care to have anything to do with any of them. I love me wife.
I do LOOK though.
The trick is to learn to look without looking like you're looking.

How the hell are ya Rex?
Did you check those arm pits yet?


----------



## TedW

Well, you guys will have to scroll back a couple hundred posts to see what I'm talking about, but here goes…

*Marty*, nothing will fool Dave.. after all, he's SuperDave! X-ray vision and leaps tall wood piles in a single bound… he'll know.

*Jeff*, making money on Saturday doesn't suck. I even put in a couple of hours Sunday to finish up. And no, it's not ready yet. I'm working on it now. Just bought some much needed software with the money I made Saturday and Sunday.

*Everybody*, no I did not read all 218 posts since I was here last, and I don't plan to either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta tell two stories about my Grandfather and smoking.

He was a beekeeper. He sold his honey in several stores in north Georgia. This one store, everytime he delivered honey, the owner would bum cigarettes from him. Grandpa said this wouldn't have bothered him if the guy didn't have plenty behind the counter. So one day, before going to that store, he took the last three cigarette in a pack, went and plucked three hairs from his horse's tail, and used a fine needle to thread them through each cigarette. When he arrived at the store, sure enough, the guy come out wanting to bum a cigarette. Grandpa gave him the pack with those three in it and told him to keep them.
The store owner didn't finished the pack. He didn't even finish one cigarette. And he never tried bumming a cigarette from grandpa again.

Grandpa's best friend bet him one time he couldn't quit smoking. The bet was that if he quit and stayed off of them for one year, his friend would take him out for a steak dinner. Granpa took the half pack left in his pocket out, laid them on the mantel and didn't touch a cigarette for the next year.
The friend was happy grandpa had given up smoking and took him out for a nice ribeye steak dinner. After dinner, grandpa thanked him for the dinner, walked over to the cigarett machine, bought a pack of his favorite Pall Malls, and lit up the first cigarette he'd had in a year. He smoked till the day he died after that.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"* says "No Picture, It didn't happen!"

Last nights dinner!! *IT HAPPEND!!!*

*SURF*









*& TURF*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I didn't go back a couple hundred post to see what you're talking about, and I don't plan to either.

Noone actually tries reading every post in this thread. That would be crazy.

However, since I know a little about Marty, Super, and the gang, I understood your post anyway.


----------



## TedW

I was never much of a drinker unless you count coffee. I'll have a beer on a really hot, humid day.. it's refreshing. Well.. a half a beer anyway. 2 glasses of wine and I'm dancing on the table with a lampshade over my head.

I noticed I hardly smoke at all when I'm working in the shop. I don't even think about it.


----------



## Bagtown

That's a lotta turf ya got there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know what you mean Ted.
When I'm feeling good and working in the shop, I'll smoke about a half pack a day.
When I'm BSing with friend, down in my chair, or anything that keeps me from keeping my hands busy, I smoke upwards of two packs a day.
Damn I need to get back in the shop soon.
I'm going broke. I've smoked a whole carton in the last week.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I'm not doing too bad - read previous posts. Alas, armpits are still bare.

I'd just like to make it quite clear that *I have not given anything up*. My problem that everything has given me up.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this talk of quitting!!!

I quit smoking everytime I put a cigarette out!

*"Nobody likes a quitter!!!"*


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, those were off Google IMAGES
Anyway, what arenyou guys having for dinner?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for drinking, I drink about three to four pots of coffee a day.
When I was younger though, I drink enough to float the Titanic.
I never was a beer drinker though.
When I was a drinker, I drank to get drunk. That being said. I figured if I was wanting to get drunk, may as well do it the quicker way. My favorite drink became Jose Quervo Gold. 
I drank a few beers here and there when I would go to partys and that was all they had there. It tastes to me what I would think horse piss would taste like.


----------



## TedW

William, that's a little scary.. kind of like being in a twilight zone where our thoughts are commutative. And interestingly enough, I don't see any sign of an exit. I better get back to my tunnel.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gave up *sobriety*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's good to hear Rex.
I apologize. I haven't kept up with previous posts very well in the last week. 
No hair at all.
Rub baby oil all over yourself.
Go into the room where your wife is wearing speedos and tell her you're becoming one of those chip and dip dancers.
Watch her reaction.
Whether she smiles or laughs till she falls out of the chair will tell you just how bad off you are.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
The "beef" is an internet image, the *surf* IS a picture from my phone, just before that cute little lobster entered the "hot tub"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But I did once try to curb my smoking desires.
I went to the doc and asked for help. He suggested that every time I wanted a smoke, then just have a sex instead, it's that easy. On a later visit with the doc he asked how I was doing with the smoking problems. I told him it started out OK, but I used to smoke 20 cigarettes a day.


----------



## Alexandre

Ahhh, I see… That lobster must have been for you only…. Too small for 2 people.


----------



## TedW

My drink some years ago was Southern Comfort, maybe once a month I would get ripped and regret it the next day. I never could drink real liquor.. tastes too much like kerosene.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The doctor gave me that same advice Rex.
I now have eight kids.
I don't recommend that method if one does not love kids.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only way I've ever drank Southern Comfort was in egg nog. I never cared for the taste of it. To me, straight, it tasted like kid's overly sweet cough syrup.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah William, that's what you get for not smoking filters.


----------



## Bagtown

hmmmm…. I'm not quite sure what kerosene tastes like.

But I do like good tequila and good bourbon, and good rye, and good black rum


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I like milk shakes and malts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My favorite is a Baileys milk shake.


----------



## Bagtown

Baileys is my favourite kind of milk for my coffee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mine too Bags


----------



## DIYaholic

I've gone through various itterations of "Favorite Drinks".
At one time or another:
Johnie Walker Red (Scotch & H, there was no room for the 2O)
Tangeray & Tonic
Seagram's 7 & 7UP
Canadian Club & Ginger Ale
Champagne
Captain Margan's Spiced Rum & Coke

I have also gone though a veraiety of "Favorite Beers".
Molson Golden
Brador (from Canada)
Molson Ice
Michelob Light
St Pauli Girl

Shooters: Not so much any more!
Quervo Gold (or 1800)
Dr. McGillicudies
RumpleMintz


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course after dinner I enjoy Bailey's & my favorite Grand Marnier!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex remembered I don't smoke filters.
Tear open a cigarette filter and look at it.
Now tear open a tampon and look at it.
I don't smoke tampons.
Tobacco and paper.
that's all I need.
Actually if cigarettes go up anymore I'm thinking about pulling out my old pipe and doing away with the paper as well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have tried all kinds of drinks. I always wound up going back to my favorite tequila though.


----------



## Alexandre

My fravourite drink is a south African drink called Tropika. No alcahol, which I don't drink, and it tastes great. Yum.
Google it.


----------



## Alexandre

It's just that the page takes forever to load…


----------



## TedW

I roll my own smokes. I smoked Marlboro before the prices went sky high, so switched to home rolled. Turns out I like them better. The pack of tobac has gone up in price and now costs about the same, but I prefer the flavor. No more tampon cigarettes for me.

I have some Captain Morgan in my cabinet, been sitting there for about a year. I'll take a shot or two if I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'm on my way over with some "Coke" (Cocoa~Cola) & some Ice!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rum and coke?
I can't believe anyone would ruin Captain Morgan by putting coke in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been fun guys.
I'm going to have to lie back down and take pressure off these vertebre.
I'll try to make it back on later.
Ya'll take care.

Before I go,
Thank you all.
This is the most fun I've had all week.


----------



## DIYaholic

I only put a little coke, you know, for color!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Take care William. We'll be here.


----------



## Alexandre

Hi randy… Guess what I am having for dinner?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted,* I know what you're talking about…..

*William,* I read every thread…..

*Alex,* Go back and read my post to find out what I'm having for dinner…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just popped in to get a hand…..









You figure it out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*<
Moose, it's what's for dinner! Don't Canadians eat a lot of moose???

Me, I'm sittin' down and having a chicken quesadilla, washed down with a "cold one"!!!


----------



## superdav721

You guys have been busy. And William I read every post..
Good to see yall having fun.
And Ted is hanging out, wonderful.


----------



## DIYaholic

I always read every post! I need to monitor you guys, to see if the men in white coats need to be called!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - it seem as if you are not really doing your job then…....

Did I mention that a UFO landed in my back yard last night?


----------



## superdav721

Where, he was here to….....


----------



## TedW

Dave, that's not the usual reaction.. I'm more used to Oh no.. it's that ted guy again.

Randy, it's spiced rum.. not sure you want to add any sody pop, even for color.

Jeff, have you seen my Frisbee?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The men in the white coats have a key to my house so they can let themselves in…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty just for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great Dave, I could use some help around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and he has experience…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hmmmm I read all the entries on here too.
Ted, is that Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum?
92 proof


----------



## superdav721

All this talk about drinks. When I drank and I was good at it. I drank beer but my love was good scotch. I love scotch.
On my 40'th birthday we went to a local pub and I allowed myself to get the top shelf bottle. The glass he pored was $65 man I did enjoy that. It was the last of the bottle and he gave me the bottle. They have a scotch menu to order from. I loved that bar.
Now I am sober and a bit richer for it. In many ways.


----------



## Bagtown

Oh, I like scotch, but there's nothing like an good anejo tequila.


----------



## DIYaholic

There is nothing wrong with a little Cocoa~Cola in my "Capt'n & Coke"! The caffine alows me to stay awake and enjoy the effects of the alcohol!!!

Anyone remember "The Drew Carey Show"??? "Buzz Beer"


----------



## ArlinEastman

You know guys I never had any of those vices.

I have never drank or smoked anything or taken any drugs until I was in the bombing and the Dr gave me Meds.
I am really gald I never started so I never had to stop.

I guess I am just on a natural High on Life that I love to enjoy every moment of every day.

By the way I started a now post of Your dream shop.

Arlin


----------



## KTMM

Man what I miss, sitting at home sick….


----------



## DamnYankee

While I too distress over today's youth I am reminded of a few things

Today's generationis the product of our own…we made them we raised them
And having lead and trained many of them they are not all bad


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lucas

If you had my problems you would tend to dislike it very much after 6 years. I am sick and tired of being in bed or in a wheelchair. However, I am working myself out of the wheelchair and think within 8 months I will only need it when standing to long or walking to much. Maybe hopfully never in the future.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

More power to ya Arlin, for both not picking up the bad habits and for getting yourself out of the wheelchair. It seems ironic that I've been smoking since I was 12 and yet I can still outrun the average 20 year old. Well, at least I could the last time I ran anywhere. That would have been about 4 years ago when I chased down a purse snatcher. The snatcher got away but I did retrieve the purse!


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning X and other assorted misfits.


----------



## Alexandre

Misfits


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greeting my fellow Knights and Fair Maidens of Stumpy Land.

I will be going to bed early tonight since I did not get to sleep until 5:30am and had to get up for a Dr appt at 10:15.
So I guess I will be out at 8pm maybe for a change.

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

Sleep well Arlin.


----------



## Alexandre

Silence.


----------



## JL7

Hey Arlin - get some rest. I am still working on getting some turning blanks together for you…..

Ted - I should preface my "Saturday" comment…...Making money and paying the bills is always #1 - so no dis-respect intended! Keep jamming on the work!

Little project update here.......

Found a frisbee in the backyard today…?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fellow Knights and Fair Maidens, Who's he talkin' to???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

You are just a surf who serves us uppity ups. 

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

And why would you call Randy a *fair* maiden??? I don't think he's fair at all…..


----------



## DamnYankee

"Made in the USA"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty
Is he a Maiden then? I do not want to know if anyone is out of the closet or not. 
Arlin

PS - He might just be a knight in Gray Armor.


----------



## HamS

Good mornin' Gents,

I hsve been busy and busier. Lots of things with theater work is really fun, but I can get pretty tired of some of the whining people do. I suppose there is a reason the good Lord gave me a profession where I mostly work with machines and not people.

The work in the kitchen has sort of ground to a stop becasue Miss J has run of of supervisory ideas for the time being. I am sure that will change as more free time for me becomes available. I decided not to change too much while I am so busy with "Annie".

Marty, good luck with quitting. I did it on Dec 27, 1998, but who is counting. I am now working on the weight. For someone that loves food as much as I do that is pretty hard. I have managed well this summer though, I have lost 40 pounds since May.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning all,

Ham - 40lbs since May wow! I'm done 25 since the first of June myself. I've been running as well as watching what I eat. Admittedly its been a lot easier by being away from home.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- That's nothing! I've gained FIFTY pounds since May by NOT watching what I eat!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.
I have gained weight since I started on this second chemo treatments, it's one of the side effects, and a lot of it is water. I really don't eat that much and stay on pretty healthy foods - go figure.
Sandra is setting up a small garage sale for Friday and Saturday, so you can guess where all MY time has gone.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Day Eh.
I've gained about 60 pounds this year as a result of meds.
Soon going to have a go at dieting.
Soon.
really.



I mean it…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bag

I really know how you feel. Since the bombing I went from 185 to my now 262 and have only lost 4 pounds in the last month.

Howwver, Next week I will be able to start woodworking again and I feel so good about that.
I already have 2 Vets scheduled to teach how to turn a pen. One guy on Wednesday and another on Friday. Wow is it great to be back.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Hi. Arlin. I don't need to lose weight…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Alex

That is a good thing and hope you never have to worry about it later 

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

. 
What did you do today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,
I won't get into it, but my friends always give me grief because I can eat anything I want & not gain any wieght.

Ham,
Good going, it is VERY important to maintain a healthy body weight. Keep up the good work, we want/need you around to provide our morning coffee!!!

DY,
If you don't loose the weight, will they automatically make you a "full" bird???

You folks on meds, you've got an excuse, so I won't give any grief. However, know that you must do what you can to stick around on this rock a while longer!!!

Arlin,
Congrats on being able to get back to WW & helping others!!!


----------



## Alexandre

I can also eat anything Randy, and not gain any weight.
Randy, When are you getting back to WW?


----------



## DIYaholic

SOON, I hope. Been very busy at work & helping a friend with his catering business.


----------



## Alexandre

Whens your next dinner free of charge from him?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I watch what I eat. Right now I'm watching 2 pork chops, smashed taters with gravy, greenbeans, and a roll. I might look at a bowl of ice cream after this…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Of course you WATCH what you eat… 
Just incase you're eating dog [email protected] or something.


----------



## DIYaholic

My next free meal is the next time I invite myself over…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- You can eat anything and not gain weight? it's called "youth". We all use to be like that. You'll see…


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 inches of rain in the past hour, and still comin' down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Why is it that "youth" is wasted on the young??? Lol.


----------



## Alexandre

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Weight gain, or loss, is also something that goes along with health issues.
When I was down in a wheelchair for over two years, I balooned up to around 280lbs. Most of it was fluid according to the doctors though. Then they put me on fluid pill, which caused all kinds of other related issues, but didn't help with the weight much.
Since I've been able to somewhat walk again, I lost back down to my normal 220lbs, until this last year.
Now the doctors are worrying me over losing weight too fast. I'm now down to 185lbs. The funny things is, I haven't changed my eating habits. I usually eat one meal a day. It's all I've eaten since I was in my early twenties. The problem is, I have suffered from depression in the past. Nowadays they think I'm having bouts of depression anytime my weight goes down. They say lack of appetite is a common sign. The thing is though, I can't get them to believe that my eating habits haven't changed. I have never had much of an appetite.

Anyway, I'm sitting in a hot box. My house is made of brick and doesn not lend well to not having air conditioning. The air conditioning unit outside stopped working last night and the repair man still has not come. He said it would be late this evening or first thing in the morning. Since it is now after six, I guess it will be another miserable night here at my house.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and what's for dinner?
We had sandwitches. There was no way in hell I was going to cook and heat this house up any more than it already is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner?
What is in the "frozen food" section at the gocery store???

William,
You ain't depressed. You are just mad as hell & aren't going to take it anymore!!! Lol.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, why not invite yourself over everyday to your cooks house for dinner?


----------



## DIYaholic

I go over two to three times a week as it is. If I don't feel like driving, then I eat at home.


----------



## Alexandre

You could ride a bicycle


----------



## DIYaholic

Me ride a bicycle! Now that IS funny. CARS were invented for a reason.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Maybe we could both be towed behind a car on a bike and we can watch the pedles spin.  haha

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

I Haha


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As far as weight gain is concerned, I have added about 50lbs this year.
3 of my meds side effects is weight gain and the others make me unable to do anything than sit down. So, eating without being able to burn off the food intake calories and meds that make you put on weight are a big lose-lose situation. My new name is Jabba the Butt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Jabba

If I do not do something soon we will be twins with butts. Well that sounds kind of weird.  lol

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin
I'm looking out for one of those 3 wheeled bicycles to make my leg muscles work again.
In the meantime, I challenge you to a wheelchair race. lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A happy lady has the bloom of youth in her cheeks,............and the cheeks of youth in her bloomers.


----------



## superdav721

Hi guys!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ugh, now there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

2.6 inches and it's still raining…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now put it away Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get to the shop tonight. Was afraid I'd get washed down stream…..


----------



## JL7

The cold front went thru here yesterday Marty….....

Good one Rex….....Bloom.

Hey Dave….this drawers for you:


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could say over 7cm. Does that sound more impressive???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jabba - Rex

Can I use my motorized soupped up 120hp AWD wheelchair? lol

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

No kind of sounds like mm which is nothing.

We had last night about 1/2" or rain and I think that was a total for 2 months. It sure is needed.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Definitely not Arlin, just a hand operated wheelchair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, just stay out of the cold rain, you'l be surprised at what comes up.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like I'll get to SEE my shop for a few days, I've got several days off in a row so I am going home for the weekend. But that's all I'm going to be able to do…SEE it, if I am lucky I'll get to SEE the inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was in the shop long enough to empty the DC and take the can to the street…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

No cc kind of sounds like mm which is nothing.

We had last night about 1/2" or rain and I think that was a total for 2 months. It sure is needed.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

There has been someserious consternation in the Ham Household. The satellite reciever decided it was not going to work anymore and simply went on walk about. It shut itself off and then tried to restart. It would say restarting and then go through it again. AFter one of the young gentlement spent a good hour with the phone support people jumping through the hoops they held out for him it was determined that it was broken. I am sure you have all met this particular brand of genius in the past. They decided to dispatch a new receiver via Fedex or UPS and it was supposed to arrive yesterday. Apparently, overnight isn't quite overnight in the wilds of the great northwestern reserve's swamp cut by the Wabash river. No express delivery so the television has been relegated to DVD. Miss J is not really happy with this arrangement.

There is a good chance I will be able to get into the shop this weekend and do some wood working. That will be a pleasant diversion.


----------



## superdav721

Bite me Roger

Knot Jeff I love knots, go look at Rex's head it has woodpecker marks all over it
Morning world.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Everybody go read the interview with William in the new newsletter!

We can all wipe away a tear and say "One of us finally made it"!


----------



## superdav721

I signed the guest list.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a celebrity in the house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is William signing autographs???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, That puts you right up there with Charlie the tuna, and the Kool-aid guy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## ArlinEastman

It was a very nice interview with William.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

It looks like hes staying silent now….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm playing sous chef(chef's assistant) tonight. My buddy has a luncheon for 130 people tomorrow, that I will also be working. More FREE meals & BEER!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## superdav721

You are becoming spoiled to all that good eating Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get any shop time tonight. They lifted the burn ban from the drought today so I lit a big pile in the fire pit that has been collecting all summer from the shop and the yard…..

Or maybe that is considered shop time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is grocery shopping and will sign autographs later tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to go check out some auctions now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

26 auctions tomorrow, this may take a bit…..


----------



## JL7

Take a deep breath Marty…....


----------



## JL7

26 auctions? You are in heaven…..It's like Randy getting free dinner….


----------



## Alexandre

26 Auctions Marty?
There are 9 Auctions in Guelph this month…. And they are all about old jewellery! EGW!


Code:


@#$$%^&*((!

$%#$


----------



## superdav721

There are 









here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've picked out my auction, made my shopping list, and planned my attack…..


----------



## Bagtown

What's on the list Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The war games begin at 10am. If this one has an old man that tries to outbid me on everything, I'll resort to plan 'B' (wrap the old geezer's suspenders around a lathe chuck)


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty
What are you shopping for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Floor model Duracraft 16 speed drill press
Craftsman 6" belt sander
Duracraft wood lathe 
Bar clamps
Draw knife
Drill vise
Roller stand
International low boy cub
Horizontal wood splitter


----------



## boxcarmarty

and anything else that suits my fancy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The coals in the firepit are just right for hot dogs. Be back later…..


----------



## Alexandre

You are going to have too much "Junk"!
You must send some to us to lower your junk costs :


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have to quite my day job and get a night job to get some money. lol


----------



## superdav721

Go get them Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

This sous chef has thrown in the towel. Work is done & the beer is cracked open! Now it is time to eat dinner.

Now then, I hope that towel didn't end up in the lasagna!!!

Marty,
If you run out of space in your museum, er shop, I have plenty of room!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow riffraff.
I apologize.
These kids, I don't know what their problem is.
They just insist on doing something daily called eating.
Therefore, I had to go to the grocery store. 
Please allow me to eat my frozen pizza (wife is working tonight and that's about all I felt like cooking) and I will try to go look at the interview responses.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good night guys

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

^^ I also like eating…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finished my frozen pizza just about the time that I remembered a very important fact. I don't care for frozen pizza.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want to put out a special thanks to all my buddies here for your responses to the interview. I was in the grocery store and Marty text me a smartass comment about it. He had to tell me what he was talking about because I had forgotten that the interview was supposed to be in this month's emag.
Thank you all very much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what I live for…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you for telling me Marty.
I would probably not have even gotten my computer out tonight if you hadn't.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I FINALLY finished my latest project today. This one took way longer than it should have because I haven't been able to get to the shop as much as I would have liked to the last few weeks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did you hear the news? After William's fantastic interview, there are whispers out there about a followup Piers Morgan followup nationwide interview and a guest spot on SNL.
And to think I knew him when he was a nobody.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually it was Leno.
They said I'd have to take off the mask though. 
And I did.
Everyone ran out the door scared.
So I guess there will be no live interviews now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, all the mystique has gone. Now everyone knows who that masked man is …..........Tontoes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have chemo, sabi


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have just a bad case of the dragging butt.
I'm off to bed.
The air condition got fixed today. 
Maybe I will sleep better tonight than I have been.
Everyone have a helluva evening.
Rex, shut it down for us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee, meds, chocolate pudding, I'm ready for the day…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, the auction hunter's breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The neighbors dog had a ******************** treed out side my bedroom window at 5 o'clock this morning. I was gonna go out there and shoot it, but I wasn't sure which one was making the most noise…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tough deal Marty, you could have had ******************** bread with your chocolate pudding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well I'm not thinking too clearly at 5am Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

well, it's day2 of Sandra's mini garage sale. Crap.
I'm thinking of feigning a heart attack so I can spend the day in the ER instead.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come on up here Rex, Tell Sandra I need help loading the truck…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wished I could - on both counts Marty


----------



## JL7

Make us all proud and jealous today Marty…......

Rex…...hang in there buddy….you can do it…..

Road trip time with my daughter…..off to visit my folks in western Minnesota…....temps in the 70's…...should be great!

Hope everyone has a great weekend….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going on 9 o'clock. Need to head to the auction now. I'll post my trophies when I return…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.
I am going to a resturant for breakfast today.
Yum.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone.
I wished I could go to an auction this morning. 
I thought about getting a paper and going yard saling.
I checked my wallet though and when I opened it, it laughed at me. 
So I closed it and put it back up and made coffee instead.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I have my breakfast too, coffee and cigarettes. 
I don't see how ya'll eat every morning.
That's just wrong. 
Caffiene and nicotine, the breakfast of champions!


----------



## DIYaholic

"Cereal Grain" in a can, Budwieser is the "breakfast of champions!!!

I've been working sin e 9 00am, we are now loading the vehicles with food & supplies for 130 people.
Gotta go…....


----------



## HamS

I got up the regular time this morning and went right to work. I am finally sitting down to catch a bit of a break. It is hard to drill concrete with just a regular drill. Maybe it is time to break down and get a hammer drill, but this project will be over in a bit and then I won't need one for a while. When did that ever stop me from buying a tool? Today is mud and paint and grout with a bit of floor thrown in and then working on cleaning up the stage notes from the past weeks rehearsals. I have too much going on!.

Oh well,

enjoy your day guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Go ahead & get that hammer drill. It will save the wear & tear on your regular drill. Just tell the missus, I said so.


----------



## DamnYankee

While home for a long weekend …..
I GOT INTO MY SHOP…...but it only to get some glue for some shoe repair…...but it was time in the shop


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK guys
I know Stumpys greandfather is not doing well. Who else is very sick here?

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, you just opened Pandora's box. Every assorted misfit here is either mentally ill or physically ill or both. We call this place, The Cuckoo's Nest - people fly in and out as they please.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a disease. I attend AA (auctions anonymous) every Thursday…..

With that said, let me show you what I wrote a $1033.00 check for today. BTW, That's a personal best…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stuff from a box lot for $8









3 pack band saw blades for $2









D.R. Barton drawknife for $10









roller stand for $13









International Low Boy tractor for $1000


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been diagnosed with EPS (not to be confused with ESP), "Extreme Procrastination Syndrome!!! I'll tell you all about it's effects later…...


----------



## JL7

Marty…...that low boy is pretty bad a$$, or made a little more on the ugly bad a$$......but I'm thinking maybe a small block would squeeze in there…...yes! You planning on encroaching on Randy's business or?


----------



## superdav721

Small block yes!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow LimberJerks.
I started for the shop today, about ten times.
Everytime I started to head out that way, someone had something else for me to do instead.
I have plans to get up and be in the shop tomorrow morning before anyone elses feet even hit the floor.
Now I'm off to watch a movie on Netflix.
I'll check in later.


----------



## superdav721

Tool review


----------



## HamS

Marty, That is a good haul. I like the lowboy, I had a 54 Cub, the red one. It is the tractor that I learned to drive on. I plowed a lot of snow with mine in Rochester. I had to sell it when I left Rochester. ..sniff)

Believe it or not that engine is only rated at 10 hp. Somehow, they seemed to measure horsepower differently back then. That cub could pull stumps (at least mine did).


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I got something smaller For FREE!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, We have another 54 Lo Boy on the farm just like this one. It was in a flood a few years ago and hasn't run since. It was completely under water…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spoke with the widow after the action. She said her husband had just ordered $1000 worth of new parts for this tractor the day before he found out he had stage 4 cancer. She gave me the manuals and all of the receipts…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I got a No.4 for free.
And, its in WELL CONDITION.


----------



## boxcarmarty

#4 what???


----------



## Alexandre

Stanley Bailey with wooden handles (hint hint its a old one)
Just needs blade sharpened and has to be cleanted…
Its a handplane.
I shall be going to sleep now.
NIGHT.


----------



## superdav721

I have changed the starter solenoid on my truck, replaced the battery in my bike, and managed to squeeze some shop time in today. Made a video and blogged about it. Its been a good day. Marty we got your bad storms today. It got ugly. 
Roger hope all is well.
*EDDIE COME HOME!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I ended up with 2.8 inches from it the other night. There couldn't have been much left in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a little shop time in this evening after getting the tractor to its new home on the farm. Played with some (maybe Queen Ann) table legs. I haven't decided yet…..


----------



## superdav721

Man that tractor is nice.
They have had one here in the town square for two months for sale. Almost the same. The feller has to be asking way to much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is one of those projects that I make up as I go. I scribbled some stuff on paper, but I can't read my scribbles. It's best this way, It's hard to make a mistake if you don't have a plan…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one is worth $1700-$2000


----------



## superdav721

that tractor is a nice one.
Now I have to go to town and pick up one of my girls. Its quitting time at the ice cream shop. We drove her in because of the storms. Now I got to go get her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll go get ice cream too. I only have to go as far as the freezer…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

I am tired and worn out from all the nothing I did yesterday. I did some mudding on the wall and managed to get the holes drilled in the concrete. A friendly reminder, the bit that has just drilled through two inches of concrete is NOT a good place for your hand to touch!! It only hurt for a little while and there is a nice welt on my palm in the shape of a twist drill.

I found out last night around 6:00pm that we are going ot play at church today and we haven't practiced in about two months. We will be okay though.

Today is a bit more mud and then paint, (not in the same place) and maybe be ready for the soffitry next weekend.

Have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning weekend wood people, I will be figuring out shortly which project I'll be working on today. Outside work, my work, or start something new???

*I Never Finish Anythin …..*


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
War wounds, are a fact of life for the DIY Weekend Warrior!!!

Marty,
Nice coffee table, but I thought you were making a workbench???

PLEASE come up to Vermont with your "new" tractor. Then you could mow for me today. I woodn't mind if you took ALL my customers, that way I wood end up with shop time on my hands!!!

I have two properties to mow today, as soon as I get motivated (read: Caffiene'd)!!! All in all, about 4-5 hours worth of work. Catering yesterday, real job today, sooooo much for a weekend of my own!!!


----------



## superdav721

I need to tear down the rear of my bike but I am tired of working on cars. I need some Dave time.
Hello guys.
Ham I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You must be confused…....
Cars have 4 wheels & your working on a 2 wheeled bike!!! That or you are seeing double & need to get out of the sun!!! Yes, apparently, "Dave Time" IS called for!


----------



## superdav721

If I dont maintain it it will have a failure and I dont want to be be boping down the road at 75 when that happens.


----------



## JL7

Back in town…..look out…..

Randy - Dave's counting was doing so good for a long time…......

Dave - tear down the back wheel? Like tighten the spokes or? I tear the wheels off the bike myself, but bring them in to change the tires and check the spokes….....

You think Marty is in the back yard dumping the clutch on the low boy to see if he can pop a wheelie? I say good bet…..

Cool old rig Marty - I have to dig up the old photo of our Cub Cadet lawn tractor we got when I was a kid….it was setup for pulling with the big tires and wheelie bars…......then my dad converted it back to stock…...and I had to mow the yard alot….....it sucked.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I actually had a full day in the shop today.
Fellow Lumberjock, Chips, found an old scroll saw a while back. He thought of me on his way to the scrap yard and brought it to me. So I've spent all day cleaning, tearing it down, painting it, and putting it back together. 








The photo is NOT of the saw I have. It is one I found on the net to show ya'll what I'm working on. The one I have is identical in design though. I apologize. Mine is now in a dark corner of the shop with paint drying and I couldn't get decent photos there. So ya'll will have to wait for photos of mine. 
My saw had the Dunlap name on it. I say had because it came off with the cleaning. According to the model numbers though, I am able to date it and find a little info on it.
The saw was made for a division of Craftsman and sold under the Dunlap and Companion name in the early 1950s. My particular model number is from the exact year 1950 actually. The saw was actually made by King Seeley Corporation in Ann Harbor, Michigan.
I love these old saws. I have no idea what I'm going to do with this one, having only a twelve inch throat. You can bet though that I'll mount it somewhere and put it to good use. 
Upon tearing it down to find out why it had a hitch in it's travel, I found out all that was wrong with it was a set screw had backed out on the internal parts. I reset the part and tightened up the screw and it works good as new. I'll post a blog on it as soon as the paint dry, I mount it, and it's up and running.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I had a noise coming from the rear when I slowed down. So I took the tire off and apart then dissembled the shaft drive. I found no wear or metal on metal. So I heavily lubed everything and reassembled it back to speck.
The noise went away.
William that is a nice find. Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## superdav721

Marty My rain gauge goes to 5 inches. It was full.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great score & a greater friend!!!

Someone better check on Marty & make sure he didn't roll the tractor!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just stopping in and saying HI guys


----------



## superdav721

Hi Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am getting ready to move to my father in laws house which has a guest room (Bed, Bath, and small Living Room)
It is on the same 100 acres so it is just 1/4 mile down the road.

It is way to hard for my wife to watch me and her father (Has Alyhimers bad) and when she need to go out shoping or anything else I will be there to watch out for him.

Only bad thing is I no longer have a wood working shop for however long it maybe. If it is to long I will have to build a shop.

So just to let you know I will be off the air for a while until Hughes net gets installed.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm here. Been In the shop most of the afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice saw William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Dump it out and count some more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wore out a band saw blade today resawing some cher…er….. wood. Had to call Dan and order some more for tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Sorry for the lose of your shop.

Maybe you could use DY's, since he ain't using it!!! Lol.


----------



## boxcarmarty

After being married for thirty years, a wife asked her husband to describe her.

He looked at her for a while … Then said, "You're A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K."

She asks … "What does that mean?"

He said, "Adorable, Beautiful, Cute, Delightful, Elegant, Foxy, Gorgeous, Hot.

She smiled happily and said … "Oh, that's so lovely … What about I, J, K?"

He said, "I'm Just Kidding!"

The swelling in his eye is going down and the doctor is fairly optimistic about saving his testicles.


----------



## ArlinEastman

We all have to make sacrifices in our lives for those we love.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Funny


----------



## KTMM

Blah, blah, blah. I have to wade through 5 days of missed posts. The electronics workbench is finished, and I'm in another week long shop re-shuffle to get back to having some floorspace. When I can actually get a picture of the bench, I'll be glad to post it.

Also, I just got to read "Interview with a William" a minute ago. I'm a little disturbed, but I'll be ok. It was a scary read, and I noticed my name got mentioned. Of course he referred to me as Luke, not Lucas or KTMM, nobody will ever know he was talking about me.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

I just noticed the new rules on religion and politics last night and am having a personal struggle that is not pretty. I have become very fond of you guys, but I believe passionately in liberty. I do not think I have been overly zealoius in posting anything religious or political, but I also do not believe that I should have to be careful to censor myself from any political or relegious speech. I am not sure whether I have taken any firm political stands publicly on this forum, but I know I have stated some firm religious views. I will not cease from stating my views, nor will I struggle to keep my faith from being evident. In fact, my hope is that the rest of my life reflects my faith in a way so I do not need to proclaim my faith from a pulpit. I know we are about woodworking, but we are also community and we should be able to speak freely to each other about every aspect of our lives, because every aspect is of life is of interest to the other guys in the community.

I spent a bit of time in the shop cleaning things up. It is amazing how much clutter can accumulate when all you do in the shop is run out to rip a board or drill some holes or whatnot. I also noticed that my presummer routine for the machine tops was not as thorough as it needed to be and there are a few spots where the humidity got to the iron. It is mostly on the jointer, so I wonder if I missed it when I waxed everything. It coul;d be that I was getting tired by the time I did the jointer top I am not sure. Anyway, I had to spend a few minutes with a hard wood block and some steel wool.

Have a great day guys.

Enough of my ran


----------



## superdav721

Ham I am one to let a man speak his mind. I will happily listen to your beliefs and arguments. I agree with you, but to many of these fellers take it personally and start attacking each other. Just don' t be rude and don't try to force the person listening to you to believe the way you do.
IMHO


----------



## Bagtown

Hello all.
Was a busy weekend.
Went to a wedding Saturday evening.
Saturday night the phone rang at two AM.
Wife's mother died.
We are flying to Vancouver, BC tomorrow morning.
That's just above Seattle for you fellows south of the border.
probably lurk on here from time to time. . .
Anyways, see you next week.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
So sorry for your lose.

BTW, south of the border is Mexico!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that *Mike*. Our thoughts are with ya and have a safe return…..

*Ham*, I think it bothers less people then you think. It's just the few that wants to make a stink of it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening all.
Luke, Lucas, KTMM, bud, I wonder what you mean by, a scary read.
Sorry I botched your name. I forget that everyone doesn't know who Luke is. I tried to do the interview with the mindset of "just talking".
I finished the old saw. I'll be posting it a little later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thoughts are with you Mike.

Sorry I have not been online each day, as I am still struggling to get my treatment sorted out.
Last time I mentioned it, they had stopped the infusion chemo because it had stopped working and were going to put me on Zytiga - 4 pills a day, like daily chemo. I have been waiting a week and a half for the pills to arrive - they ship them direct via Fedex and you can't get them at your local pharmacy.
I called last Friday about not having received them and they said they would find out and let me know today.
Well apparently I'm not going to get the treatment pills as Medicare, Medicaid and my health insurance will not pay all the monthly cost of the pills, leaving me to pay $1,300.00 a month. Being as I only get $1400.00 a month SS it's pretty obvious that I am out of luck.
I now have to search around for any alternative treatment that I can have, knowing that every delay is bad.
Anyway, please excuse me if I am not in the mood to joke and banter at the moment, I have too much going on in my mind right now.
It's a joke that one little pill can be $30.00, and even the more reason why Universal Health Care, where every *citizen* has access to the medical care and treatment as a National Right.

Thanks for all your support in the past, you are a great bunch of guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody knows who Luke is…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike I am sorry for your loss and have a safe trip.
Roger, I am speechless. I will pray for a solution to your problem.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, Eat more asparagus…..


----------



## superdav721

I have just received a pen from Roger our hillbilly brother. And a fine pen it is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine's a special order, custom made, one of a kind. It's still in Brother Roger's thought process…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Insurance rules are rediculous Rex.
At the beginning of this year, I was somehow put into a different insurance than the one I'd been using without my knowledge. Since I "made this decision and didn't correct it before the cutoff date", I am stuck in it for the rest of the year. It makes no difference that I had no knowledge I was changed. I could always get my own insurance at over three hundred bucks a month.
Anyway, one medicine I take, Lipitor, I found out quickly was not covered under this new insurance. I had to talk to the drugist to find out what was going on. The insurance covered the name brand, but not the generic I'd been using. So I had to use up one of my doctor's visits (limited on number of visits) to get a prescription saying name brand only so the insurance would cover it. I took this for three month, until the insurance decided they now covered the generic, but not the name brand. 
Of course, they have no obligation or desire to notify any of us when they make these changes. I mean, it isn't like they're in the business of providing medical care needs or anything (sarcasm).

I am sorry for this situation Rex. I have been through similar ones before with the insurance companies. It's a pain in the rear. But you know they are constantly improving things every day to make it easier for the patients (more sarcasm).


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope everything works out. It seems that things usually do, in the long run. Put up a fight. Call and write ANY & ALL local agencies, newspaper, TV station, even radio. The more noise & "bad press" the insurance company gets, the more likely they are to come to an agreement that works for YOU!!!

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

I have made alot of pens and pencils. If anyone would like one to have or give away for Christmas. I will do up to 15 to give away to you guys.
Please PM me asap. I really hope to hear good news from the Dr this Wednesday and he and my wife will make the decision when I can starte back to turning and woodworking my boxes I give away.

Also - For the Club I am wanting to start I still need several planes, but mostly I need Router Planes, Scrapper Planes and Tounge and Grove planes #48 or #49.
If you have some to sell please let me know

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

I am sorry for my little rant yesterday, but sometimes you need to unburden yourself. Rex, I don't know the answer to these problems. If I did I would try to solve them. The cost of drugs is pretty ridiculous, but so is the cost of developing them so I suppose you are stuck in the middle. I am not sure that a group of insurance company employees will have any different interests than a group of government employees.

This is the situation I was talking about yesterday. One of our brothers is facing a serious problem caused by faceless gnomes somewhere and any solution to his problem is either religious or political. We cannot get him back to his shop and free of the cancer without help from God and the government and yet we are not supposed to talk about them. Enough, of this blood boiling talk. I have lots of other issues that are more mundane, like it is time to take out the garbage, and how did I ever get myself committed to do so much stuff.

*Roger,* I hope this situation gets settled and they find something that will work for you that can be afforded. We need you feeling good and giving it out to us!

*Mike,* please find comfort in the words and prayers of friends as you and your wife negotiate one of the inevitable paths of life when a loved one's life ends.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just a bump for 15 individuals who would like a pen for christmas
Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Arlin - PM a list of your needs. My woodworking club would like to help.
Roger - As Ham said, hope your doctors can find a treeatment that works and is affordable. We need your rants and I'm assuming your family wants you around a lot longer.
Mike - Sorry for the family loss.
Stumpy - where art thou?
Eddie - anyone seen him?
Arlin & Roger - Proving the pen is mighter than the dovetail
William - noted public personality
Marty - wish my auctions were as productive, though my wife doesn't


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Rob…..

Did more machine maintenance in the shop then I did work today. Sharpened and adjusted the planer knives and changed the blade and adjusted up the band saw…..


----------



## superdav721

You have to maintain. I cant stand to be in the middle of a project and have to stop to maintain something that was left over from the last project.


----------



## ArlinEastman

DY I don't know about mighter then the DT. I sure like making Dove Tails and I do not think driving a Pen in the hole will work as well. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

We had a list of daily, weekly, and monthly maintence for all tools in the military. Found it to be very good for home use also. 
Yes it does take afew hours a week/month, however, you know when you go to use it, it will work

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to sharpen my joiner knives too. May do that this weekend…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm with you Dave.
Given the size of my shop, I tend to only be able to work one project at a time. Even when I have projects stacked up I make a point of doing maintenance between projects, this includes dleaning the shop up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty and anyone else

What I did for each power tool was to make a sigh off list that everytime I use it I put the date and how much wood I used and what I did after I shut it down.

That way I know when I used each tool; maintenance done, and how mamy board feet were used. Then I know when and what I needed to do for each tool. The dailey stuff like check all blades for vertical is a must to include the Jointer side put back to vertical after use.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Yanks I have been know to spend a week getting my shop back in order, I am due. I need to sharpen all 4 sets of my chisels and go through my block planes. All 8 of them. I am not a collector I use every one of them.
Marty hang in there. 
Remember bunnies and kittens.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie where are you. Dont make me send William over to Monroe.


----------



## DamnYankee

IN case no one noticed….its been 13 days since Eddie posted on LJs


----------



## superdav721

Yes i went and looked. 
Does anyone have any other way to check on him?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Post #17220 - eddie wrote *
''i got to go to San Antonio on the 18 to see my son graduation from the Navy medic school , then he goes to north Carolina to a marine base there he thinks,hopefully this one it will not be to bad''


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave,* Just car salesmen and politicians…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

I am pretty tired already this morning and the week isn't ha;f through yet. I did ask for it though. While the show is in rehearsal I hardly ever get to the shop or anything else done. lots of time is spent on the computer and with the books. 
I found Arlin's PM schedule interesting to me. When I was in the army I spent enough time filling out the 2404's and that seemed so useless to me at the time, but as I became more and more responsible for equipment, I realize how important it is. In the office world I was in, a maintenance system meant for trucks, tanks and guns seemed kid of silly. Very few of our typewriters or tape recorders really had PM needs. Then the computers proliferated and we became dependent on them. A broken down computer was a combat ineffective analyst. Then you might as well hand the analyst a rifle and send him out to engage the enemy. Of course, without the analyst's information no one knew where or who the enemy was. The analyst did not want to heft the rifle either. Good records helped keep every running smoothly.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - what's bad is you remember the form number!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - as a former analyst you will understand this…....I NEED SUNLIGHT


----------



## superdav721

Mornin world


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow assorted misfits.

The doctor has passed my situation to a case worker who I hope will get in touch with me soon.
Every day I have no treatment is a big risk which I can do without, so I hope I can get something resolved really soon.
The problem I can see coming up is that I have a savings account that is there for paying property taxes, insurance premiums and insurance deductibles. The account is set up to pay only these items and currently it has only enough money in it to last 6 years. Without this or using it to pay $1,300.00 a month for treatment costs is a non starter because it will force me out of my home, and that is not going to happen.

Today is pay day, I got my SS check for $1400.00 and out of that I pay a $300.00 health insurance premium, so I'm pretty frugal and thought I had planned as well as I could, but these arrogant bastards give no credit to people who have tried to cover themselves in retirement, and see every penny you have as fair game. Now if I had nothing, the this would not be a problem, and I would get the treatment with no problems.
Enough of the rant, you guys have a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ARE WE AGING OR ARE THEY STUPID??

ONE
Recently, when I went to McDonald's I saw on the menu that you could have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.
I asked for a half dozen nuggets.
'We don't have half dozen nuggets,' said the
teenager at the counter.
'You don't?' I replied.
'We only have six, nine, or twelve,' was the reply.
'So I can't order a half dozen nuggets, but I can order six?'
'That's right.'
So I shook my head and ordered six McNuggets
(Unbelievable but sadly true…)
(must have been the same one I asked for sweetener and she said they didn't have any, only splenda and sugar.)

TWO
I was checking out at the local Wal-Mart with just a few items and the lady behind me put her things on the belt close to mine. I picked up one of those 'dividers' that they keep by the cash register and placed it between our things so they wouldn't get mixed.
After the girl had scanned all of my items, she picked up the
'divider', looking it all over for the bar code so she could scan it.
Not finding the bar code, she said to me, 'Do you know how much this is?'
I said to her 'I've changed my mind; I don't think I'll buy that today.'
She said 'OK,' and I paid her for the things and left.
She had no clue to what had just happened.

THREE
A woman at work was seen putting a credit card into her 
floppy drive and pulling it out very quickly.
When I inquired as to what she was doing, she said she was
shopping on the Internet and they kept asking for a credit card number, so she was using the ATM 'thingy.' (keep shuddering!!)

FOUR
I recently saw a distraught young lady weeping beside her car.
'Do you need some help?' I asked.
She replied, 'I knew I should have replaced the
battery to this remote door unlocker. Now I
can't get into my car. Do you think they
(pointing to a distant convenience store) would
have a battery to fit this?'
'Hmmm, I don't know. Do you have an alarm, too?' I asked.
'No, just this remote thingy,' she answered,
handing it and the car keys to me. As I
took the key and manually unlocked the door, I
replied, 'Why don't you drive over there and
check about the batteries. It's a long walk….'

PLEASE just lay down before you hurt yourself laughing!!!

FIVE
Several years ago, we had an Intern who was none too swift. 
One day she was typing and turned to a secretary and
said, 'I'm almost out of typing paper. What do I
do?' 'Just use paper from the photocopier', the
secretary told her. With that, the intern took
her last remaining blank piece of paper, put it
on the photocopier and proceeded to make five
'blank' copies.
Brunette, by the way!!

SIX
A mother calls 911 very worried asking the dispatcher if she needs to take her kid to the emergency room, the kid had
eaten ants. The dispatcher tells her to give the
kid some Benadryl and he should be fine, the
mother says, 'I just gave him some ant killer…...'
Dispatcher: 'Rush him in to emergency!'
Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!!!! 
Someone had to remind me, so I'm reminding you too. Don't laugh…..it is all true…

Perks of reaching 50 or being over 60 and heading towards 70!

01. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
02.. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
03. No one expects you to run-anywhere.
04. People call at 9 PM and ask,"did I wake you?" 
05. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
06. There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
07. Things you buy now won't wear out.
08. You can eat supper at 5 PM.
09. You can live without sex but not your glasses.
10. You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
11. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge. 
12. You quit trying to hold your stomach in no matter who walks into the room.
13. You sing along with elevator music.
14. Your eyes won't get much worse.
15. Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
16. Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service. 
17. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.
18. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

Now that was funny, however, sad at the sametime to know these people breed.

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

These are sad but true examples Rex.
Let me give ya'll one of my own.
And yes, this really happened at a Kangaroo gas station here in Vicksburg, MS to me.

I stopped in and got a Diet Coke. With tax, it came to $1.48. I gave the cashier, who I could tell by the woman behind him, was new and being trained, two dollar bills.
The woman, all of a sudden left for the back to do something.
The cashier put the two dollars in the register and handed me three quarter, a dime, and a penny.
I shook the money around to spread it out in my palm and showed it to the guy, asking if it looked right to him.
I was trying to help the kid. I worked retail years ago and knew he'd be getting mighty small paychecks with this kind of math.
The guy took the money from my hand with an apology, put it back in the register, and handed me three quarters, a dime and penny.
I said, "dude, that' eighty six cents. You owe me fifty two. Your register is going to be short".
He took the money back, again apologizing, and handed me three quarters, a dime, and a penny.
I said, "COME ON! fifty two cents. It's two quarters and two pennies!" 
He took the money back, and handed me three quarters, a dime, and a penny.
And I gave up, put the money in my pocket and walked out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Maybe there is no wonder why there is unemployment, Should be sent back to school or he is doing it on purpose.
Arlin


----------



## superdav721

If it takes a man and a half a day and a half to dig a hole and a half. How long would it take you to dig half a hole?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave did you mean 1 and one half a men like you wrote?


----------



## superdav721

man and a half, day and a half, hole and a half


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would take forever if you wait on me to dig a hole…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and a hole is a hole. you can dig half of what you planned to dig, but it's still a hole…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, eat more asparagus


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A half of a long time if he's half standing in the half hole with half a shovel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And even longer is he's just standing in a hole (a hole is a hole, as Marty said) with half a brain and thinking his hoe is a shovel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually there is an answer to the question.
If it takes a man and a half a day and a half to dig a hole and a half. How long would it take you to dig half a hole?

Forget about the size.
Assume we're talking about exact same size holes.
So half a day and a half is three quarters of a day, or eight hours if we talk about a twleve hour period. Adjust your math accordingly if you want to figure a work day, or a whole twenty four hours period.
So the man can dig a hole and a half in eight hours. 
Break that down into three parts, three half holes. 
Spread that over three quarters of a day and the man can dig a half a hole in two hours.

It's easy to adjust your math for sixteen hours, or twenty four hours. 
If the man takes lunch or coffee breaks we're into a little more complicated math.
If he's also a smoker, we're screwed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like dave's question about the half a chicken and half an egg, or some crap like that.
How's that one go Dave?


----------



## superdav721

If it takes a chicken and a half a day and a half to lay an egg and a half. How long would it take a rooster sitting on a door knob to hatch a hardware store?
There is no such thing as a half a hole.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ah contraire my friend.
If you fill a whole hole half way….....
Never mind.
With the changover from a chicken to a rooster on a doorknob, I can't even give a smart ass response to that one.
I give.
You the man!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Grandpa died. I've seen someone die before. But this time was the saddest thing I've ever witnessed in my life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Which came first? The chicken salad or the egg salad???


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am so sorry.
He is at piece now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## superdav721

In memory


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cancer sucks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, since there has been so much cancer talk (*I'm thinking about you Rex*) I'll just leave it on a happy note:

Smart people have voted these to be the best jokes of all time. But I think those smart people were british, so only Rex will understand some of them. *Here's to you, Rex!*

- A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: ''Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!'' The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: ''The driver just insulted me!'' The man says: ''You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''

- ''Dyslexic man walks into a bra''

- A young blonde woman is distraught because she fears her husband is having an affair, so she goes to a gun shop and buys a handgun. The next day she comes home to find her husband in bed with a beautiful redhead. She grabs the gun and holds it to her own head. The husband jumps out of bed, begging and pleading with her not to shoot herself. Hysterically the blonde responds to the husband, ''Shut up…you're next!''

- A classic Tommy Cooper gag ''I said to the Gym instructor "Can you teach me to do the splits?'' He said, ''How flexible are you?'' I said, ''I can't make Tuesdays'', was fifth.

- Police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, the other was eating fireworks. They charged one - and let the other one off.

- Two aerials meet on a roof - fall in love - get married. The ceremony was rubbish - but the reception was brilliant.

- Another one was: Doc, I can't stop singing the 'Green Green Grass of Home'. He said: 'That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome'. 'Is it common?'I asked. 'It's not unusual' he replied.

- I'm on a whiskey diet. I've lost three days already.

- A man walks into a bar with a roll of tarmac under his arm and says: ''Pint please, and one for the road.''

- I went to the doctors the other day and I said, 'Have you got anything for wind?' So he gave me a kite.

- My mother-in-law fell down a wishing well, I was amazed, I never knew they worked.

- I saw this bloke chatting up a cheetah; I thought, ''He's trying to pull a fast one''.

- A woman has twins, and gives them up for adoption. One of them goes to a family in Egypt and is named 'Amal.' The other goes to a family in Spain, they name him Juan'. Years later; Juan sends a picture of himself to his mum. Upon receiving the picture, she tells her husband that she wished she also had a picture of Amal. Her husband responds, ''But they are twins. If you've seen Juan, you've seen Amal.''

- There's two fish in a tank, and one says ''How do you drive this thing?''

- I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't find any.

- When Susan's boyfriend proposed marriage to her she said: ''I love the simple things in life, but I don't want one of them for my husband''.

- ''My therapist says I have a preoccupation with vengeance. We'll see about that.''

- I rang up British Telecom, I said, ''I want to report a nuisance caller'', he said ''Not you again''.

- I met a Dutch girl with inflatable shoes last week, phoned her up to arrange a date but unfortunately she'd popped her clogs.

- A jump-lead walks into a bar. The barman says ''I'll serve you, but don't start anything''

- Slept like a log last night…..... Woke up in the fireplace.

- A priest, a rabbi and a vicar walk into a bar. The barman says, ''Is this some kind of joke?''

- A sandwich walks into a bar. The barman says ''Sorry we don't serve food in here''

- The other day I sent my girlfriend a huge pile of snow. I rang her up, I said ''Did you get my drift?''.

- I cleaned the attic with the wife the other day. Now I can't get the cobwebs out of her hair.

- Went to the paper shop - it had blown away.

- A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. ''But why?'' they asked, as they moved off. ''because,'' he said ''I can't stand chess nuts boasting in an open foyer.''

- I was in Tesco's and I saw this man and woman wrapped in a barcode. I said, ''Are you two an item?''

- I'm in great mood tonight because the other day I entered a competition and I won a years supply of Marmite…...... one jar.

- So I went to the Chinese restaurant and this duck came up to me with a red rose and says ''Your eyes sparkle like diamonds''. I said, ''Waiter, I asked for a-ROMATIC duck''.

- Four fonts walk into a bar the barman says ''Oi - get out! We don't want your type in here''

- I was having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there was a check tablecloth. It took him two hours to pass me the salt.

- There was a man who entered a local paper's pun contest.. He sent in ten different puns, in the hope that at least one of the puns would win. Unfortunately, no pun in ten did.

- I went down the local supermarket, I said, ''I want to make a complaint, this vinegar's got lumps in it'', he said, "Those are pickled onions''.

- I backed a horse last week at ten to one. It came in at quarter past four.

- I swear, the other day I bought a packet of peanuts, and on the packet it said ''may contain nuts.'' Well, YES! That's what I bought the buggers for! You'd be annoyed if you opened it and a socket set fell out!''

- A lorry-load of tortoises crashed into a trainload of terrapins, What a turtle disaster

- My phone will ring at 2 in the morning, and my wife'll look at me and go, ''Who's that calling at this time?' ''I don't know! If I knew that we wouldn't need the bloody phone!''

- I said to this train driver ''I want to go to Paris". He said ''Eurostar?'' I said, ''I've been on telly but I'm no Dean Martin''.

- Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly. But when they lit a fire in the craft, it sank, proving once and for all that you can't have your kayak and heat it.

- You see my next-door neighbour worships exhaust pipes, he's a catholic converter.

- A three-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West. He slides up to the bar and announces: ''I'm looking for the man who shot my paw.''

- I tried water polo but my horse drowned.

- I'll tell you what I love doing more than anything: trying to pack myself in a small suitcase. I can hardly contain myself.

- So I met this gangster who pulls up the back of people's pants, it was Wedgie Kray.

- Went to the corner shop - bought 4 corners.

- A seal walks into a club…

- I went to the Doctors the other day, and he said, 'Go to Bournemouth, it's great for flu'. So I went - and I got it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now back to the playful banter. It's more fun when people are happy!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Life and memories will continue to go on with or without us. You made a wise decision. 

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

*- I went to the Doctors the other day, and he said, 'Go to Bournemouth, it's great for flu'. So I went - and I got it.*

Rex translate, please.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not Rex, but I assumed this was simply the doctor was saying the Bournemouth environment was good for the flu. So he went to Bournemouth, but instead of being good for the flu, he got the flu. Sort of like saying I heard Arizona is good for breathing problems, so I went and got short of breath.
Bournemouth is a resort town in England known for it's beatiful beaches. No I've never been there, but have read about it when planning my dream trips to that part of the world that I'll never actually take.


----------



## superdav721

Well there ya go. Thanks William


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy I am sorry to hear of your loss.

On that note, I packed up the family and headed over to my in-laws after work. My wife's uncle flew in today, so we went to visit. 
My brother in law passed away just over a year ago following his 3rd fight with leukemia, this has taken a toll on my mother and father in law. My father in law shows it the most, and he wasn't in a good mood tonight. I could get long winded, but just suffice it to say that it was the longest three hours I've had to sit through in a long time.

We didn't get to visit with my wife's uncle but for a few minutes since my father in law, and his long winded opinions on the overall doom of this planet, politics, and the economy, were all we were allowed to hear.
He's a good guy and he really does love his family, but it got to be unbearable. I don't think anyone had the heart to interrupt a man who's lost his only son, is legally blind, has one kidney left after the other had cancer and has had the numerous other problems. Plus I know if I tried to talk, he'd just tell me I'm a stupid kid and I don't know what I'm talking about since I haven't lived through what he's lived through. Oh well.

Good news, I had an interview this morning, I think it went well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right on William, Bournemouth is on the South Coast of England, lots of retirement homes there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy,
Please accept my sincere thoughts and condolences on the passing of your Grandpa.
Our time is limited in this life, cherish the memories of your Grandpa, try to live up to the examples he set and honor him for the great person he was. Continue his legacy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Stumpy…..


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys.


----------



## superdav721

Howdy world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning cruel, cruel world.
As I sit here this morning, with my second pot of coffee brewing, I am amazed.
I am amazed at the world.
One of my usual routines in the mornings is to read the newspaper.
After reading the paper, I go online.
While online, I often go to the same stories I read in the paper and scroll past the story, to the reader's comments. 
Do it sometimes. Depending on your attitude on life, it'll either be funny to you, or scare the hell out of you at the intelligence level of some people.

Well I'm just killing time until these last two youngins get on the school bus.
Then I must figure out for myself how much I can handle this day.
It pains me to hear recent news from Stumpy and Rex.

Stumpy, I didn't know the man, but I'm sure he lived a long life. 
Take this from someone who has already faced his own mortality several times and come to grips with it.
We all must go sometimes.
What counts is the quality of the people we leave behind who knew us.
You can honor him always be being the person he would have wanted. 
Every good thing I do is the direct result of several people who have now passed one.
They still live through me though.

Rex, I pray every day that your situation improves.
I haven't talked about it, and won't, but I'm also going through a situation that I need help from my doctors and insurance on.
My doctors want to help.
The insurance companies only will help if I pay so much that if I could afford it I wouldn't need insurance in the first place. 
It is not a kind environment for guys like us anymore.
We are expected to take what crumbs we can get and die off quickly and quietly.
The best fight for this one is to take a good offence.
Give em hell.

My prayers are with both of you guys. 
I know that is taboo in some circles these days to offer my prayers.
I truly believe in the power of prayer though.
God will find a way if we allow that possibility.

You all have a good, safe day.
I hope to survive long enough to talk to you all this evening.
Don't take no wooden nickels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and down trodden.
Not much fun is it William?

A ray of hope - maybe.
I am going to the hospital today to meet with a counselor who is going to try to solicit the drug company to reduce the cost of the treatment for me. Don't hold your breath, it's just plea that may go unheard.

The bottom line is that I have had no treatments at all for almost 3 weeks, and that worries me because they stopped the last chemo treatment because the cancer had found a way to circumvent the meds and had grown.

Just shows you how drug companies and insurance companies screw you. That's the worst of having a *Healthcare Industry and not a Service*. Service means Universal Healthcare, which I believe in, and have seen myself what it brings. Even though the US is about the only civilized country that does not have Universal Healthcare, I don't expect it to ever change while there is so much money to be made out of the current fraudulent system? we have now. Since day one I have paid over $200,000.00 (with no interest) in dues for SS and Medicare, Illegal Aliens paid Zero and get better benefits than I do - go figure.

I'l be gone until this afternoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, Eat more asparagus…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

How can you drink coffee with the mask on? lol


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.
Just had to edit the name of my new project, as it was "Too long"


----------



## Alexandre

Also, *Marty*, do you really want to eat that squirrel? Maple syrup flavoured?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, easy, wooden straws.
How ya'll doing this evening.
Not well myself.
Had a rough day.
Back is killing me.
Meds are whipping my ass.
I'm off to try and stay awake long enough to watch a movie. If I go to bed now, I'll be up wee hours of the morning. After the movie, I'm going to bed. Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy William,
It's a quiet night here in the zone. I'm watching TV, walking the halls of LJs and trying to keep my eyes open.

I hope you enjoy the movie. Which movie???


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex, Stumpy, and William - sorry to hear your news, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Dave - I think you meant "he is at peace" not "he is at piece"


----------



## superdav721

Yanks, my spelling sux.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

It seems there are lots of people with problems in the Stumpy Cafe. I suppose that is true of every place where people are friendly enough to listen to the problems of our friends. I am glad we are good enough friends that guys feel comfortable leaving some of your burdens here so others can help you carry them, even if it is only vicariously and figuratively.

It is easy enough to offer platitudes on the computer screen, so I will try and refrain from doing so.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning…..... Bandsaw broke down…. in the first 90 days it was bought.. 
Called Ridgid and they said the part isn't avadible,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, X, and assorted misfits.
Ham, indeed it is wonderful to be associated with friends at the "Cafe". It is a great relief to be able to vent some of your problems and also let them serve as information for those who may find themselves in a similar situation later.
The main theme here is that we care for each other and there is standout humanity and understanding given freely.

My visit to the hospital yesterday was a meeting with the oncology counselor and filling in forms to be presented to the drug manufacturer for a reduction in the cost of the medication I need. There is nothing to say that the request will be granted, but it is an attempt to solve the issue - you have to try anything. So I am still in the waiting mode, not knowing how much non treatment is affecting the cancer, which indeed concerns me a lot.

I am hoping to get to the shop today, if for nothing else but to continue clearing up, both inside and outside.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Alexandre

Hullo Roger.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning X, how are you today?


----------



## Alexandre

Good thanks.
Sorry, My computer overheated.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You hang in there. You know that a positive attitude goes a looong way to overcoming health (almost all) issues. You should have NO problems, because we all know you have plenty of attitude!!! That goes for ALL The "Cafe Patrons", so all ya'll keep keeping on!

Lunch is over. Gotta go…..


----------



## Alexandre

Cya Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, Eat more asparagus…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Those wooden straws do not go up your nose do they? lol

Marty what is up with this "Rex, Eat more asparagus….."

I eat it all the time and nothing is wrong with me.  lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

asparagus supposedly has cancer fighting agents…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - no problem, just thought I'd help out in this case
Green Tea supposedly has some anti-cancer properties as well

Rex - since chemo is essentially introducing toxic chemicals into the body with the intent it will kill what ales you, you might want to try cutting a bunch of walnut, or some exotics, and breath their toxic sawdust in. Production time in the shop and cure cancer at the same time! Rembember I am not a medical professional and have never played one on TV.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Exotic sawdust….. Rob, You need to bill him for that kind of advice…..


----------



## Alexandre

... And have a disclaimer…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You can check with Randy. He's a doctor….. Doctor DoLittle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meanwhile Rex, Eat more asparagus…..


----------



## Alexandre

1 bunch per mealtime ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Yall all nuts!
Welcome to the loonie bin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening fellow Limberjerks.
I think today was the first day since my daughter left for college that I spent an entire day in the shop.
I've had a few half days and a few here and there days, but today was a full one.
Made me feel good.

That being said, I'll be sporatic at best on here for a week or two.
I'm doing another large project.
This one is going to be extremely time consuming.
Ya'll know that is just the kind I like.


----------



## superdav721

Where has Jeff been?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody is chopping down LumberJocks one at a time…..


----------



## superdav721

What 3 plants that we consume take 2 years to produce?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It sounds serious Dave. I better look into this. But first, I'll have a bowl of ice cream…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DamnYankee

William - you have had a whole lot more shop time than I have of late. When I told my wife I was looking forward to getting into my shop when I get home she said "oh no, you need to spend time with us!"


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How long have you been married Yank?
I mention spending time with my wife and she suggests I go to the shop.

Seriously though.
I have so much time when I'm down, like I have been lately, that I think I drive my wife completely insane.
Therefore, it then becomes a relief to her when I can leave the house, as long as possible.


----------



## superdav721

Pineapple, asparagus and rhubarb


----------



## DamnYankee

William - 17 years come February


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was fixin to guess that Dave…..


----------



## DamnYankee

She says I'm like the dog when she wants to go out….I pace around the house waiting for permission to go to the shop. She will complain about all the time I spend in the shop but not about the outcome. Though frequently she will purchase things that I can make because she is not willing to wait for me to complete them. This can be simple things like cutting boards, trivets, etc. Then I'll make a bunch for Christmas presents and she'll say "you never make me anything"

Oh well, that's women for ya


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank God I got a different kind of woman.
My wife likes her alone time, so she appreciates that I need mine too.
She would rather wait for an item for me to make it so she can say her husband made it instead of buying it.
She appreciates my wood work more than I do.
She and I have sort of a deal.
I have one corner, two walls, of the bedroom where my stuff is at home. The rest of the house is hers to do with as she pleases. I don't even have opinions on what she should do or where things should go at the house.
I have a large shop. There an area in the rafter she uses for storage. The rest of the shop is mine to do with as I please. She doesn't even have opinions on what I should do or where things should go at the shop.
It works well for us.
The only way she ever pushes me to do anything is if something is broken down at the house, like a cabinet door or something. In those cases, I have to be johnny on the spot or she will get upset.


----------



## devann

Good evening LJs. I see y'all have been kinda busy. I went looking at some of your latest projects. Haven't seen what "rex" has been up to. Back in a few min.


----------



## DamnYankee

William, most of what I said while true is more tongue-in-cheek. The fact is that I am a hobbiest who wishes he could spend more time at woodworking. However, I work fulltime, often not a home, and have two daughters in middle school. So woodworking is not the priority I sometimes wish it could be. This is not a complaint, just life. Based on what I've seen you post, you would agree family come first and if I want my daughters to know what a good husband/father/man ought to be I can't do it hiding in my workshop. As I do travel a fair bit I make a more concerted effort to be involved with everything my girls are into when I am home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh yes, I sometimes get very bogged down with kids's stuff. We've been with eight kids for so long though, we've gotten great with time management. 
I don't guess it'll always be this way forever. Right now I'm at a point where I only have the four boys left and they spend as much time in the shop as me. One day though, they'll get a little older and not only will they not spend as much time in the shop with me, they'll also be into things that take me away from it as well.

I also understand you do a lot of traveling. I seldom leave town. Hell, I seldom leave home.


----------



## DamnYankee

My youngest daughter is a Daddy's girl. While attentive to her girl appearance whe acts more like a boy. She loves to work in the shop with me. She has her own tool box with real saw, square, level, screwdrivers, tape measure, etc. This past summer I built her a glorified tree stand in the backyard (8'x6'). A while back she decided a few branches were in the way (each less than 2" in diameter). She went to cut them down with her saw but my wife made her wait until I was home to supervise. When I was home last weekend, my daughter told me about the branches and how mom said I had to supervise. I asked her "do you know where your saw is?", "yes, of course", "HoOw will you get it up into the tree house?", "in the basket." (she has a basket she uses to haul things up to the tree house). "which branches do you want to cut and where?" (didn't want her hanging out over the side trying to cut a branch". She pointed to the branches. I said "okay go cut them" and I went back inside the house. I actually did watch from inside, but it gave her the feeling that Dad trusted her.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I also must admit I jest a bit myself.
Lately my wife has been working some crazy hours. The last month and a half she's been pulling over eighty hours a week most of the time with maybe one day off if she's lucky. On one stretch she worked nineteen days straight without a day off. Therefore, when she does get a day off, I try to spend all the time I can with her. 
For example, she got a day off last week. I didn't even get to the shop that day. We went out and had breakfast together. Then we went to a couple of local historical sites and killed as much of the day as we could together before we had to be back to see the kids off the bus.

For any who may be interested, we went to the Cairo exhibit and the old courthouse museum. Vicksburg has a lot of historic sites and museums dealing with the Civil War, which I've always had an interest in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The less I do, then the less that I am responsible for.

Dave,
That "floating" painting video was cool. I would have to say that the person that masters that, has way toooo much time on their hands.

Howdy DY, hope you finally get that shop time you sooo desire. However, please continue to properly raise your children. We have enough improperly raised ones already!!!

William,
Enjoy your "large" project. I look forward to seeing the post.

Darrell,
Don't get lost wondering the halls of LJs, as all the fun is here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I only have one daughter.
I couldn't have bribed her to come to my shop and do anything. 
She was always the type of girl who would completely freak out if she got dirt under her fingernails or messed up her hair. 
I don't know how she got that way. My wife is definately not like that. My wife says it was my fault for always treating her like a princess.


----------



## Bagtown

Hello gents,

Been here in Vancouver all week and am going to head back for home at six in the morning. I've been screwed up by the four hour time difference and now that I'm close to getting accustomed to it, we're headed back.
Nice to see family this week, just wish it was for a different reason. Thanks for al the good wishes and prayers earlier in the week.

Stumpy, I hope you're working your way through this time of distress all right. My best wishes are sent your way.

Rex, hope things work out with that paperwork.

Check you later,

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

William
My youngest will do all those girl things concerning her appearance and then have fun jumping into a puddle of mud and slime and climb trees. I call her my prissy tomboy. She's teh one that misses me the most when I am gone.
Don't get me wrong I am very fond of both daughters, I just tend to find more commonality with my youngest.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave and all - still here…...thanks for the crisis alert Marty, but I do understand your ice cream must come first…..Rocky Road?

Just laying low - hope everyone is hanging in there. Life realities are catching up fast - helped my friend home from the hospital today after hip replacement surgery…...another is recovering from a stroke, and the rest of us seem to be tending to our various ailments that seem to come with age…...

I haven't hit the big 5-0 yet but nature is reminding me daily that it's coming soon…....

Rex - I've followed your trials with the crappy insurance BS and just keep your game face going - you can prevail….

William - I realize from your posts that I have no idea what the meaning of pain is…...but it is always nice to hear when you get that shop time in - that's got to be some good therapy…..

Mike and Stumpy - sorry for your loses….....

My 2 kids go back to college again next week so lots of extra running now….....but that's what it's all about…..

Randy - remember - *Procrastination in Moderation*…....


----------



## DamnYankee

This one's for you Dave, mixing woodworking and motorcycles all in one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and idiots.
First of all let me thanks you for all the menu items I should include. I actually have a list of foods to eat, the best veggies, red colored fruits and fish. DY is absolutely correct about chemo being infused with toxic chemicals for a chance that they might attack the cancer, but at the same time they attack other organs like kidneys, liver, nerve system, muscles, skin, digestive system and of course body hair. It also lowers your white blood cell count to levels where you are liable to "catch anything" going around. These are some of the side effects that chemo brings and you have to live with.
In my case, my prostate was removed and there were 3 nodes out of 8 that were affected in my pelvic area , and my treatments are trying to halt and reduce the cancer on those nodes and prevent it from spreading to other organs and and especially the bones. The treatments I have been on all worked for a while until the sneaky cancer learned a defense against the chemo, thus I have had different mixes of chemo drugs.
Laser treatment is out of the question because of where the cancer is and it would likely destroy the nodes, which you don't want. The nodes are like filters where they trap and destroy bad stuff and only let good stuff get into your body's main stream traffic.
I hope that has explained things, in my case the treatments are design to "not let the cat out of the bag".

Did some reading and designing yesterday and visited the shop for 2 hours. I hope to get more time there over the weekend. Actually, I have 4 woodworking books arriving anytime from a used book thrift store, so I'll let you know how my $6 gamble turns out.

Darrell, those bits come in these sizes: Includes a 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", and 1/2" bit

All you guys have a great weekend, and be safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*devann*, Good to hear from you from time to time…..

*William, Rob,* One of these days you'll be sitting around just like me, wundering where they all went…..

*Randy*, We don't think that you're responsible at all…..

*Mike*, Have a safe return and I hope you saved the 4 hours that you gained going out, cuz now you'll have to return them…..

*Jeff,* I'm always there for a friend in need. But priority's have got to come first. And there's not too much that is more important then a bowl of ice cream….. (Resses Peanut Butter)

*Rex*, Shut up and eat your asparagus…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my auction plans lined out. Only 20 to choose from today. Going to an estate auction in town that will be called by an auctioneer that I follow frequently. There's not a lot of tool items that is pictured in the sale, but there is always the hidden items that make it intriguing, Like that rare Stanley plane or that door bit set for $5….. Damn, I think I wet myself just thinking about it…..


----------



## superdav721

You guys have been busy.
Hello everyone.
Well wishes to those who feel bad.
Condolences to those with resting family members
Hello to the missing
welcome back Darrell.
Good to see everyone!
Eddie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing to report today. I bid on a few items but, nothing that came home with me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, HF is having a parking lot sale. You're gonna need 4 of these to make that baby a wagon…..

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-inch-pneumatic-tire-30900.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3412b&utm_source=1012


----------



## Alexandre

And to think that I bought 4 of them at tractor supply for $10 hurts me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

For $99 more you can add a 6.5 HP OHV horizontal shaft gas engine…..


----------



## Alexandre

And make a go cart..


----------



## superdav721

That sounds like a ride Marty.
Today we went shopping and I managed to get in the shop and sharpen 9 chisels.
Twp of them were over 150 years old. One nice 3/4 pairing chisel and a 1 1/2 inch bench. I had to make a handle with a piece of red oak. It took 20 min. with a draw knife and shave.


----------



## Bagtown

hey gents,

i'm finally home.
Not sure how long it took, but I know that I was woken at two am and we got home at nine pm, but I lost four hours in there someplace. . .

Anyhow, its nice to be here.

Taking a full sized sleep pill tonight. . . see you all Monday. 

Mike


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave B

We are not a bunch of nuts

We are Veggie Tales

Marty and Rex are asparagus
I am a mix of all of them since I like them all

I am sure that there are a few string beans, peas, lettuce, cucumbers, and such are around here 

Also I do not remember if I told everyone here, but on Wednesdays Dr appt I can start woodworking next week some time ))


----------



## superdav721

Arlin that was funny.
Good luck on the appointment.
Welcome home Mike.


----------



## JL7

Evening all….....

Marty - Stopped at HF yesterday (for work….looking for a couple cheap spray guns)....they had magnetic dish things for $1 each. Stopped at Rockler today, they had magnetic dish things for $7. Looked exactly the same to me…..

I probably need a magnetic dish thing, but didn't buy one…......


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have seen a lot of the tools that HF offers at other {better} store in different packaging and priced a {lot} different.
If its from China its still from China at a different store.
The magnetic tray thingies are a plus when you are tearing something down in the yard..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, those dishes are at a very attractive price.


----------



## superdav721

You need a half hour but well worth the watch.


----------



## DamnYankee

Arlin
If we are Veggie Tales ….

Rex - Pa Grape 
Wiliam - Mr Nezzer
Me - Larry-Boy
Alex - Jr Asparagus 
Eddie - Jimmy Gourd (or is he Jerry?)
Mr Luntz - Dave
Bob - Marty (?)


----------



## DamnYankee

Or is Dave Bob and Marty Larry?


----------



## superdav721

I am curly or mo


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just call me a Turnip Tim lol


----------



## superdav721

real plants.
1. Sausage Tree
2. Mother-In-Law's-Cushion
3. Kiss-Me-Over-the-Garden-Gate
4. Obedient Plant
5. Hens and Chicks
6. Resurrection Fern
7. Dinosaur Food
8. Monkey Puzzle Tree


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - looking at your tag line I am reminded of the movie Buckaroo Bonzai


----------



## superdav721

I loved that movie!


----------



## DamnYankee

One of my all time favs as well.
Did you know "Big Trouble in Little China" was supposed to be the sequel?
But Peter Weller gut picked up for RoboCop


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome home *Mike*, Was you driving when you woke at 2am???

*Dave*, That handle's not acceptable. It needs to match the other one…..

*Jeff,* I have a John Deere magnetic dish thingy that I carry in the truck, (stuck to the roof) It's the dogs water dish…..


----------



## superdav721

They have redone Judge Dread but no Sly.


----------



## superdav721

MArty Crap! I will need to start over with a piece of cherry.


----------



## JL7

Good video Dave….....I don't need google…..Dave delivers. DaveDelivers.com (I want royalties if you go live)

Rex, Rob and Marty - Top of the evening to ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's on the way Dave…..


----------



## JL7

I have no idea whats being discussed here…...am I at work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* Why do I have to be on top???


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Jeff - In my case its top of the morning. Man I LOVE midnight shifts. Especially as we prep for Isaac


----------



## DamnYankee

FYI - Isaac is looking to push westward more toward New Orleans.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer the gutter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, It's to early for Mardi Gras…..


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## JL7

I don't normally watch NASCAR - but Danica Patrick just crashed…...the crowd goes wild…....

Rob - looks like you are off the hook for protecting all those Republicans! Lucky break!


----------



## DamnYankee

So far the RNC is going on mostly as scheduled.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, welcome to SNL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A female grape complained she had be assaulted. The head grape asked who the grape was that assaulted her, to which she replied. " I dunno, there was a bunch of them"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, looks like you are right, there are signs out in New Orleans already advertising Scuba Diving.


----------



## superdav721

Marty don't you do it. I was picking.
Now that aint no storm. I have my Camille and Katrina patches. Those were storms.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good grape joke!

Q: What did the green grape say to the purple grape? A: Breathe! Breathe!

Best I could do on short notice…..

Not my first stop at SNL - but I wish I could see the coneheads…........oh well…


----------



## superdav721

Jeff good video's like that one are hard to find.
And I love it when I come across one. I watch a few hundred just to get to the really good ones.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, Eddie is the missing Cone Head, he's just a wild and crazy guy.

2 peanuts went for a walk in a park, one was assaulted.


----------



## DIYaholic

It looks like Isaac is headed towards the gulf coast. Slated to be a cat2 when it makes landfall. I hope you guys are getting ready for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
This consumable is for you…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy! That really hits home.

This ones for Eddie:






Gotta go…...family reunion tomorrow….......Have Fun Folks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I stop for a drink and a half a dozen classic rocks and you guys throw 12 posts on me…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes folks, we have a hurricane headed this way.
That's all I've heard about for weeks now locally.
Big #@&%ing deal.

I'm sorry.
I've got hurricane burnout since Katrina. Ever since that hurricane put the Vicksburg people without power for two weeks, everyone hear frets like a buunch of little school girls everytime someone mentions a hurricane headed maybe for the gulf. 
Here is my problem with that.
There is a reason there was so many people in harms way on the Mississippi coast and New Orleans. 
In this modern age of instant news, every time there is a hurricane, or a fart in the whirlwind, in the oceans south of us, the media makes big news out of it.
If the winds reach one half of a category one they start talking about the certain devistation and evacuations.
People have heard it so much that they become immune to it.
Then something big, like Katrina, comes along. The warnings are sent out, but people are immune to it because of all the wasted money, wasted time, and false fears the media has tried to sell so many time with all the other storms that they don't react to the certain danger that is headed their way.
Then you get what happened with Katrina.
The damage couldn't have been helped.
The human danger could have been greatly reduced though.

I'm sorry for my little rant.
I miss the days though when people just prepared for regular emergencies, but knew to get the hell out when the big ones hit.
If you live in a coastal state, big ones are a fact of life.
Every one of them though is not a big one.
Hurricanes like Camille and Katrina are rare occurances. 
Times have changed though.
People now, after going through something like that, panick, thinking all of them are big ones.
Be prepared, stay informed, but for God's sake, I wish people would chill the #e!! out over every strong wind in the gulf.

The funny thing is, I've lived in Vicksburg most of my life.
I've seen storms come and go.
The worst thing we have to worry about in Vicksburg is loss of power.
This too, has changed though.
It used to be when the power went out people pulled out the lanterns and candles and went about their lives.
These days people act like its the end of the world.

I've had people I've talked to recently say that I seem to not be worried about no weather, that I don't fear God's wrath.
That is wrong.
I am just realistic.
Here in Vicksburg, my biggest fear is tornadoes.
We get them quite often and they, in my opinion, are mosre dangerous than hurricanes because you have much less warning before they move in and can potentially wipe everything in their paths away.

As for people living closer to the coast, hurricanes are more of a threat.
However, use some reasoning. 
Usually, you can have a good idea several days out how bad it's going to be.
If it's a category one, two, or three, batten down the hatches and hang on for the ride.
Anything above a three, run like your life depends on it, because it possibly can.
And yes, I have lived near the coast, too.
I have ridden out hurricanes up to a category three.
Above that, no way, I run like hell.

Good morning everyone.
I hope all is doing well.


----------



## DamnYankee

AMEN!
You should see my end. After Katrina - in which the federal government was accused (in my informed opinion erroneously) of not doing enough, we now spin-up like its the end of the world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Yank.

Katrina was an interesting time for me.
I lived in a neighborhood in downtown Vicksburg then.
We lived in town because I was still confined to a wheelchair then and having major health issues.
It was closer to quick medical care.
I was in a wheel chair though and seemed like the only man in the neighborhood that wasn't lost as to what to do with the power out.

To me, the most interesting day was the day it was fear they were shutting the water off because the reserve wells were getting low.
Everyone would meet every morning at the corner and discuss what all was happening.
I just happened to roll down there that morning and heard everyone worrying what they were going to do without water.
I reminded them we lived two blocks from the Mississippi River.
The people were shocked that I would suggest drinking water from the river.
I don't think they believed me when I told them that all our water comes from the river. It is just filtered before reaching the tap.

I became quite friendly with some of the military guys that came around every day handing out MREs. 
They would stop to see what I was cooking that day.
We'd talk and joke about what all was happening around us.
Local people were wondering how I was cooking things like beans and potatoes and spaghetti every evening.
I kept my deep freeze closed so the meat wouldn't thaw too quickly.
These people didn't realize that with a deep freeze meat will keep for a couple of weeks without power as long as you keep it closed.
And, always being a survivalist, I had coleman stoves, butane cookers, a grill. 
Hell, if all else failed, I knew how to make a camp fire.

Then there was the clothes day.
Some family that had came north to stay with us were panicking because they were running out of clean clothes.
I told them to come to the bathroom and taught them you could wash clothes in the bath tub.
You should have heard the questions I got from the neighborhood people though when they seen all the clothes hung on the fence drying.

I don't envy you Yank.
I have talked to military personell who tell me of people after Katrina who told them they had no idea there was a hurricane coming. 
Even if you had no TV or radio, you would've had to be living under a rock to not realize there was a hurricane coming.

At the risk of sounding like an ass, I'm going to say something else too.
I don't believe one single person woke up the day after Katrina in New Orleans and said, "OH CRAP, I had no idea we were living in a giant bowl below sea level".

I feel bad for what so many people went through following Katrina.
I heard some horror stories.
However, a lot of it could have been prevented, not by the government, but by some common sense.
Does anyone remember a time when people took care of each other?
A time when people respected the force of nature and stayed prepared for emergencies?
A time when we did what needed to be done and didn't blame someone else for all that happens?
I do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, Yank.
Thank you for all that you do.
Our men and women in uniform, military and law enforcement, are asked to do so much. 
Most of them do it too, without ever questioning why, how, or if they'll come back from it unscathed. 
I wasn't able to do much after Katrina, but one of my proudest moments during all that was the evening that five members of the U.S. Army Reserves had time to sit in my front yard and have a home cooked meal with us. They were glad to be eating something besides the MREs they'd been serving them at their temporary base that had been set up downtown.
I served them pot roast with potatoes and carrots with home made biscuits. They all drank sweet tea except one fellow. He drank from his flask and I didn't ask what was in it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning William. Interesting reading. I thought it was a bad idea to rebuild New Orleans on the same below sea level spot - really insane notion. I can attest to the media fervor reporting doom should any unusual weather condition be remotely in a wide area, it's affect is to make people brush off any real warnings because they have had enough scary warnings before that didn't happen.
All the time the practice of stringing out electrical supply cables on wooden poles, you are going to get power outages in serious weather conditions, and it humors me why people are so surprised when it happens. Bury the bloody cables - oh, but that would cost money, yes but it would be a one time expense, not a repeated "pole vaults" 
If you live in a weather dangerous area, then your building codes need to include a resistant safe area of your home, be that a closet or one room, a place where concrete blocks, bricks and steel reinforce that small area and will stand if the rest of the house is blown away. None of this is considered when people build houses, the main emphasis is in architectural folly, not function.
The local and military rescuers having a daunting task when things go wrong, especially when it comes to putting their lives on line saving idiots who were too stupid to head the warnings.
Enough of that.

Well good Sunday morning to all. Don't know what today brings but I'll take it and get the best out of it.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning..
Anyone getting hit by the west nile virus or hurricane Isaac there?
Thats the only thing on the news today…
If I lived there, I would have my whole house would be a "Safe area" so my tools wont fly away


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

*Rob, William,* As long as you guys are in charge down there, I feel safe up here. Except for these damn mosquitoes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I agree with the safe room. It's tornado alley up here. They need to be respected…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've watched a couple of tornadoes up close and one from inside out. That was a rough ride. I was headin' east in my pickup on I-70 when it came up over my right shoulder without a warning. Next thing I knew, I was in the middle of it and needing to find clean underwear…..


----------



## superdav721

During Camille an F5 tore 6 blocks from my house. It erased a whole shopping center. People buildings and cars. They say pine straw was stuck in the sides of buildings like darts. F5 is the furry of God himself. I lived trough that. My mother put me in the tub and placed my mattress on top of me. Then she sat on the mattress. I still remember not being able to breathe.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/10392604?wmode=direct

Broadcasting live with Ustream


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

She did not pass gass did she? lol


----------



## superdav721

Arlin maybe.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am going to bed early tonight. Just to tired to sit up in bed.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

A video 
http://chiselandforge.com/general/maintaining-shop/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Yo Marty. Whats happening your way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice evening here. Worked in the garage 'til about 8:30 then the skeeters were gettin too bad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Treated myself to a steak on the grill, baked tater. 'Cuz I deserve it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' here having a drink. 'Cuz I deserve that too…..


----------



## superdav721

Well if we are wishing.
I will have a double bourbon on the rocks.
Eagle Rare please!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm having a double shot of whiskey in a dirty glass. I didn't have any dirty glasses so I had to drink some milk in it first…..

Night Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

Good night Marty.


----------



## superdav721

Movie time then work tomorrow.
I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## thedude50

I think something is wrong here and wanted to ask if stumpy is OK I have seen this thread with the same title for a few weeks and thats not normal.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

Dude, thanks for stoppin' in. We are going through some tough days at the Stumpy Cafe, some of us are fighting battles with the machine, and some are dealing with life and it isn't always fun and games. We will make i rhrough though.

I noticed about a week ago a wet spot on the concrete slab right under the hose bibb. At the time I did not think much of it, I noticed the same spot again and checked it out and the connecter that screwed into the copper pipe and the barb for the PEX pipe was leaking. Of course this had been going on for some time and the insulation was wicking it all over. The dry wall on both walls is compromised and it is just generally bad. I have been needing to buy a set of PEX tools for a time so I did that finally and now the joint is not leaking. I am struglling to get everything dried out with completly rewalling both the garage and the master bed room. The carpet in the bedroom is also ruined. As near as I can tell, the failure was iin the pipe thread side of the connector and was probably caused by either inadequate sealing of the pip threads or bad threads.


----------



## superdav721

Dude he does it on purpose and it confuses all of us for a bit.
Ham I hate plumbing, good luck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stumpy's ok. Just been wrapping up the family issues surrounding my grandfather's death. I'm back to work this week filming and writing. The carving duplicator is in it's fourth version. You'll see it this weekend.

Great video, *Dave*!

New blog is worth a read...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

I had a guy I know visit my shop yesterday.
He was all up in arms about this hurricane business.
He was making sure we were prepared and all.
He was telling me he had been to Wal-Mart and bought this and that. 
He'd gotten water, candles, and all kinds of things. 
I pointed to my camping supply area and informed him I was always ready, for whatever.

I don't understand people.
We have power outages from hurricanes, tornadoes, and simply ancient power lines around here all the time.
Everytime something happens, people "get prepared".
Here's where my confusion begins.
What do they do with this stuff after the immediate danger is gone?
Keep the stuff, make a go bag, and this age old idea of emergency preparedness supplies.
Then you'll always be preapred and not have to worry about it.

I have one area in my shop where all my camping stuff is.
10 coleman lanterns. I like the old style oil ones. The butane canisters run out too quickly.
Minimum of eight cans of coleman fuel and extra mantles.
Two coleman stoves.
Three five gallon bottles of propane.
Three propane cookers.
Month's supply of water.
Tents.
Spare gun and ammo.
Cook pots. I prefer cast iron.
Extra coffee and coffee perculators that are used over open fire.
Two complete first aid kits. Hey, I have a large family. They don't put enough stuff in those kits.
Fishing gear.
Buckets for transporting water.
Water purification tablets.
Toilet paper and camp toilet.
Small generator to keep the deep freeze stock frozen and the refridgerated stuff cold. All I do is plug them up for a couple hours a day. The insulated properties of the appliances take care of the rest. 
This is just the main stuff. I have so much minor stuff that I'd have to take inventory to list. It is important to me to be prepared for whatever happens, whenver it happens.

All of ya'll in the path of this storm, or any storm, be safe. Use your head. If you don't know what to do, it's time to learn at least some basic survival skills. It's a necessity of life. When something happens, it's not the government or your neighbor's job to take care of you.

I'm off to the shop guys.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, it is another thing we've gotten away from in this country.
There was a time in this country when most people in the country had fall out shelters.
When I was a child, my grandparents, on my mother's side, lived in the North Georgia mountains. I spent a few summers there. Every time the wind blew hard from a storm down the mountain, it would whip trees out on top of the mountain. Extreme weather is just something you live with that high above everything else. When the winds got string enough, we grab a bag that was always at the read and headed a few hundred yards down the side of the mountain to the fallout shelter. It was built into the side of the mountain so that, if everything else was leveled, whoever was in the shelter still lived to tell about it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My deepest apologies for ranting *AGAIN* about the weather and all this morning. 
I watch the news and weather channel every morning.
Before checking in on Lumberjocks this morning, I sat through a twenty three minute (yes, I checked the time) report about one power line that is down in Florida. Keep in mind, they never mentioned widespread outages or anything that effected many people. They talked for twenty three minutes about one single power line. For that entire twenty three minutes, all that was on the screen was the looping video of the line sparking on the wet ground. After that, it was a segment dealing with a woman who is already blaming the government if they don't immediately evacuate about a thousand miles of coastal towns.

This world gets crazier every day. 
All the news that is news.
I miss the news when there were guys like Walter Cronkite.
And that's the way it is.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morrow fellow serfs and misfits.
William, your preparedness for disaster is well noted and applauded, just a simple task of collecting items should they be needed and keeping them, and their supplies, stashed in a convenient area. You see on TV how there is a stampede at the grocery and hardware store for items that could easily be kept stocked for such an occasion at home. 
Even though I was young at the time, I spent many hours of many days and night in an air raid shelter in England during WW2, where you only got a few minutes warning that bombers were approaching. Our air raid shelter was in the garden, dug to the height of the walls and with corrugated iron roof covered in dirt. There were long benches each side where you could sit or sleep, a paraffin stove and supplies at one end. The government supplied the roof iron and plans, that's it, the rest was up to you.


----------



## superdav721

Good to see you Stumpy and Thanx!
William my wife is driving me nuts.
Its just a storm.
Its only a TS!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Ahh!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's just a category 1. So you take the day off and stay in the house…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I am with you on that about all the camping, fishing, hunting, readiness gear. In addition I also have a survival kit in the back of my vehicles during winter. 
2 Coffee cans, 8 candles, seeds & nuts and suger products and bottles of water 2/3 full, sleeping bags or = to and other things.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Ok I come home and on my counter is a box from a funeral home addressed to my mother in law across the street. Any body wana guess what it is?


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Nubbers. I'm geeting my wood fix by watching people put plywood on their windows.


----------



## JL7

I'm going with "what is a buriel urn?"


----------



## JL7

And she didn't ask you…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, I believe it's about $8.50 an hour.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'll bite….
*ashes*


----------



## DamnYankee

a hand plane?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, no a dead hand plane


----------



## Alexandre

What are you guys having for dinner?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gaul stones?


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, Arlin, Our winters here are colder than yours…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm having sheep's eyeballs casserole, one of my favourites.


----------



## DamnYankee

A chicken breast w/ swiss on rye sandwhich


----------



## DIYaholic

Barley, hops and, oh wait…... that was lunch!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, ever tried a Monte Christo sandwich, they are great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Broccoli & cheese stuffed chicken breast, along with fettucine alfredo…..It's what's for dinner!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, sounds like you are eating out.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - yes I have but they just aren'tthe same when you have to pack them up to take into work


----------



## DamnYankee

That, and they're not part of my "eat like a refugee" and "run till your nipples bleed" regimen I am under at the moment


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, there are several different versions, the most common is basically a ham and cheese sandwich which is then battered and deep fried for a short time. The batter must seal in the sandwich so that no grease gets onto the sandwich. I have seen them with other fillings but I like the Ham and cheese on the best.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm dining in tonight. Thanks to microwavable entrees, pasta & sauce from a jar…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, make sure you eat something nutritious while in that mode, it will keep you going.


----------



## Alexandre

Also Remember your 8 servings of vegetables…


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh, I am eating very healthy. I am exagerating with "eat like a refugee", but not about "running till your nipples bleed".
Gotta love it when you run so much your t-shirt rubs chaffs your nipples.


----------



## DIYaholic

Veggies?


> .....What are those


?

Nipples should only be…nevermind…... different website, different forum, different purpose…......


----------



## superdav721

I want every body to know it costs $5.65 to mail your Aunt Dotty across the state line.


----------



## Alexandre

$5.65? Thats CHEAP.


----------



## superdav721

Yep cheap.


----------



## superdav721

I want to do this.





Whale Tail Stool from Feister Dills Images on Vimeo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Is she goin' on vacation???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I had a Monte Christo sandwich for dinner tonight. Except mine wasn't battered and fried.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That certainly puts a new twist on a dovetail…..


----------



## JL7

And you should…..and likely will…..do that Dave….....do it right after tool sharpening day…...seems like that might be important….cool video.


----------



## superdav721

Well I came home not expecting a relative to be in a brown cardboard box sitting on the counter.


----------



## JL7

Surprise!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Duh….it's a "Whales Tail"!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That soundtrack sounded a bit like one of your videos.


----------



## JL7

Plus - you gotta watch out for those whale watchers…..they'll show with harpoons and who knows what else….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would be easier to cut a couple of dados, spread some glue, and shoot a couple of harpoons in the sides…..


----------



## superdav721

I have seen hounds tooth, sparrow tails and a few other offshoots of the dove tail. But that whale tail is cool.


----------



## superdav721

Randy that sounded like one of Stumpies theme songs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a challenge for ya Dave. Let's see ya carve your name in one…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening everyone.
Well, the looming storm has hit me a little closer to home now.
My wife, a security guard, left today for New Orleans where they are needed as a preparedness crew.
She'll be gone for at least two week, but as long as four. 
So I'm a single dad for a few weeks.
Oh joy.
I miss her already.

I started it off right too.
I had hot links for supper.
She never lets me eat hot links in the evenings.
Now I'll be up half the night with my stomach hurting.
I wonder if french vanilla ice cream will help it?

On the way back from dropping her off in Jackons to catch a van, I stopped by Luke's house.
I had to return a hard drive I had of his.
He gave me a crap load of goodies. 
He gave me so much that I feel guilty I only stayed about twenty minutes.
I had to get back to pick these youngins up from my brother's house.

Ok, off to find the ice cream. 
I know there's a gallon in that deep freeze somewhere.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Someone call Popeye's and see if they have seen anything of Eddie. Getting worried about him.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Alex

Which place that I lived are you talking about. Alaska, Iceland, Antarticia, Montana, or Colorado Mountians.

I have been to the North Pole and almost South Pole.

I have also been to the extreame of heat Misera Oman 137 in May with 100A% humidity and 90% due point, Kuwait at 121, Egypt at 112, Saudi 122, Iraq 118, Syria 125.

Do I need to list more cold or hot places lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Well it's been real, but my eyes are refusing to stay open. I must go.

You folks in that little storms path, stay safe & let us know if a rainbow appears after it has passed.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

I need some help and knowlege. Three years ago I started making a high chair for my first grand son, now I have an 18 month grand daughter and expecting anothe grand child in January and I still have not put it all toghther yet. I have all the pieces cut and just need to put it together.

I really hope I can start putting it together the end of this week since I am still alittle weak. I am wondering the easiest way to put it together and still be sturdy.

I have heard of Kreg system and know nothing about it and wonder if it would work and if it is fast and not talk alot of my reserve strengh to do this.

Any help would be much needed. Please PM me so I can copy and paste all ideas together.

Thanks my friends
Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

From what I've seen the Kreg system should be more than adequate


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, nice whale tail stool.
I'd love to be able to do that myself.

Mike

PS sorry you got a surprise package.


----------



## thedude50

Well I hope your all safe from the storm please take care


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Mike.
You to Dude!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
I talked to my wife around midnight last night.
They were almost to New Orleans.
Winds were at a brisk pace.
I-10, leading out of New Orleans was starting to resemble a parking lot. 
She, and all her co-workers though, all they wanted at that point was a night's sleep before starting work down there today.
I will let ya'll know as I hear news.
Thank ya'll for the several PMs of concern I've recieved about her going in harm's way.

The ice cream was not a good idea last night.
While my wife is gone, I need to eat as I would if she were here and finally admit she knows more than I about what I need to eat and, more importantly, what I don't need to eat. 
Yes, I just admitted that I need her.


----------



## StumpyNubs

McNugget's cousin is visiting. He's from France and I think he's a bad influence.










So I have one of the shop cats keeping an eye on them… undercover…


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I thought you had a shop Dog, Not a shop Cat!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Two dogs, two cats, five bunnies and two chickens. I used to have more but two chickens and a bunny died this year.

In other news, this weekend's show is gonna be GOOOOOOD!

MAN, I missed doing this! Glad to be back to work!


----------



## superdav721

Good to have you back.


----------



## mochoa

!


----------



## DamnYankee

Welcome back Stumpy


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Did they die of natural causes, or were they sacrificed for their nutritional value???


----------



## DIYaholic

I can think of one good thing regarding "Isaac"......

Downed trees should provide someone with project materials!!!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## DamnYankee

Isaac is weakening. Here in the FL panhandled we experienced some wicked drizzle


----------



## DamnYankee

We have experience storm surge (about 3')


----------



## DIYaholic

As the storm has shifted west, the panhandle has been spared Isaac's "full force". New Orleans (LA) & MS is in the direct path now. As a "small" hurricane (cat 1) most of the problem is storm surge & heavy rain. Though I'm sure the 80mph winds will do some damage…..


----------



## superdav721

Everybody my niece is majoring in drama and the college kids have done a movie.
Morgan is the girl in the blue dress, her little sister was a allowed a part as well she is the little girl in the white dress with a black stripe, her name is Sara.
The wife and I watched and looked at each other with a look of " Did you understand that?". And no we didn't.
I am proud of her.





Spark! 48 Hour Film Festival JACKSON 2012 from Southern Cinema Gulf Coast on Vimeo.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Glad you are back and watching the chickens. A question about French Rousters how do they kiss? Never trust a french chicken.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

7H15 M3554G3
53RV35 7O PR0V3
H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N
D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!
1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!
1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG
17 WA5 H4RD BU7
N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3
Y0UR M1ND 1S
R34D1NG 17
4U70M471C4LLY
W17H 0U7 3V3N
7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,
B3 PROUD! 0NLY
C3R741N P30PL3 C4N
R3AD 7H15.


----------



## Alexandre

Argh.. LJ should support all HTML.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, That makes you smarter then you look…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nobody has ever seen you so that makes you smarter then nothing…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I read it without even realizing the number-letter mix, what does taht say about me?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That means you can't spell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I see you still have your feet on dry ground…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, William, Lucas, How are you guys holding out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone seen eddie float by yet???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperD!

Girl passed out drunk at club,
Missed a bridal shower.
Called her friend, who she is supposed to also be an AA sponsor for, to come help her.
Friend picks her up and scolds her for being drunk and for being unappreciative for the help.
Friend takes her to shower.
Girl is bummed out about her friend being mad at her.
Friend sneaks into garage where some guys are talking about a lost bronzed embilical cord (some cultures do that) and steals a spark plug for a gag gift and writes a note about never losing the spark (get it? Spark? Spark plug?)
She takes the gift to the shower and crashes the shower.
It cheers up her (apparantly still a little intoxicated) friend.
Noone else gets the joke.
The two girls are firends again though and all is well.

See? I get it.
It didn't seem like a drama though.
It did seem more like the beginning of a dark comedy to me.
Good work though for beginners.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They have now moved my wife to a post in Baton Rouge.
They'll be hunkering down in the hotel tomorrow to wait out the worst of the storm.
Then on Wednesday they'll be busy, busy working on security detail for Entergy while the laborsome work of restoring power to thousands of people must begin.
She is doing well though.
The last time I talke to her she was headed across the street from the hotel to the Wendy's to get her something to eat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wish her the best William. I know she'll have her hands full after tomorrow…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

The moon is out and all is well. I got 14 cases of potted meat and a box of 22's. I am ready for anything.


----------



## superdav721

Nigt Marty.
William we need all the info on Eddie we can get.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I have a few PMs in to him, but have heard nothing.
Last I heard he was supposed to be visiting some of his kids, but I thought he'd have been back home by now.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty, not sure I'd call it "dry" ground, more like mushy and soggy


----------



## superdav721

James Edward Antley
Eddie Antley
Eddy Antley
West Monroe, LA
has lived:
Mooringsport, LA
Monroe, LA
Eros, LA 
related to: 
Shelby S Antley
Mitchell Ansel Antley
Jerry Jewel Antley
Jarrod G Antley
James Ellis Antley


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm prepared for the worst Marty, just in case. 
I decided to go out yesterday evening and get ten gallons of gas for the generator. If that runs out because of power goes out and stays out too long, I have a backup plan.
I have thirty two gallons in the Blazer I can siphon out if worst comes to worst.
I only use the generator every few days to keep everything in the freezer frozen. 
Other than that, I always keep on hand enough supplies to last several weeks anyway.
The only thing I noticed today I am low on is toilet paper. 
I have a stack of newspapers if we have to use them though.


----------



## superdav721

James Antley
(318) 325-5877 
101 Doris St
West Monroe, LA 71292-6111

James Antley
(318) 323-6096 
201 Contempo Ave
West Monroe, LA 71291-5701

Eddie L Antley
(318) 878-5044 
415 Antley Rd
Delhi, LA 71232-6576


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everything I'm searching Dave says that if he has a land line it is unlisted.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie went to his sons Navy graduation on the 18th


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you tried to call any of those numbers Dave?


----------



## superdav721

Nope I will tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He told me he lived in West Monroe, so I didn't try the Delhi number.
The two numbers from West Monroe have both been disconnected.


----------



## superdav721

Google map the 2 addresses. 
The doris st. looks better the other one is commercial


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Doris street was the first one I tried.
It just felt right to me.

"We're sorry, the number you're trying to reach, 318 325-5877, has been temporarily disconnected."

By the way, that one said "temporarily". The other one simply said disconnected.


----------



## superdav721

Bedtime


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

Just checking in. My brother in law is in Pearl River La and he and his are hunkered down.

I am going to be visiting my Dad over Labor Day so probably will not check in as often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Be careful on your travels this weekend. They're talking 2-6 inches from Dave's rain maker…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Seems nobody has had any luck phoning Eddie to find out how he is. Just a thought, has anyone tried Sonar yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did manage to get a sonar ping through to Clarlie1849, and he sent a Morse code message that he will blow his ballast tanks in the morning and surface.


----------



## superdav721

Thats funny Roger.
Safe trip Ham
Marty why is it my rain maker?
The storm has stalled.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The other day I saw the storm track on the news. It predicted it will head north across the midwest and up into central Michigan… right through my workshop. No joke.

Never had a hurricane in Michigan. If any of you southerners feel so inclined, go outside in the hurricane with an umbrella and see if the wind carries you up here for a visit.

Bring cold ones.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

You are the King of Stumpy land. Just to let you know that while you were gone several of the Middle Kingdom serfs were rallying around the post chanting at ungodly hours.

I think you need to send some of your Lords and Knights to straighted out the mess before they take over your kingdome. lol

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Poor you guys… Us in Canada have better weather than you guys! Just more coldness.
But, If you want to get out of the hurricane, Why not have a holiday to Canada!
Only $489 from Mississippi to me! 
Oh yeah, Also, Insurance not included, taxes are extra and you might come home to
this:









*Disclaimer*
I shall not be held responsible for anything as this is a joke.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Alex

Are you saying we can come and live with you and we can use your tools? lol
Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Umm… lol
I charge for usage, electricity and accomidation… Also, if you get hurt here, at least the goverment should cover it..


----------



## superdav721

School is out tomorrow that means I AM OFF. Shop time!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I realize that hand tools require no power, but what about lights & internet for streaming video? Also, might you need to clear debris from your property??? Stay safe & dry (if you can stay dry)!

William,
I'm keeping your wife's safety in my thoughts. Oh yeah, your safety is also in my thoughts!

All others in the storms path….GOOD LUCK & stay safe!!! Take pictures & video of awesomeness of mother nature!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy the thing that sticks out in my mind is during Katrina my dog was in the front yard on a runner. The wind picked him up and blew him clear across the yard. 75 pounds. He was looking around like who did that. That was funny.


----------



## Alexandre

LOL.
Who here is going to be impacted by the storm?
Tommorow I have to sharpen some tools and umm mow the lawn…. 
What is a great subsitute for a leather strop?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie is alive and kicking.
He just hasn't been able to post.
I heard from him a little while ago.
He's just going through a rough time.

My wife is doing fine as well.


----------



## Alexandre

Ok William… Since you are the sharp expert here, What is a subsitute for a leather strop?


----------



## JL7

Hey William - thanks for the eddie update - good to hear he's still kickin….....

Hope everyone is stayin' high and dry…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

An old leather belt works well if you have nothing else. Find one that's as soft as you can find. If that isn't found, here's a crazy one for you. Drag whatever you're sharpening across the grain on a piece of oak. Pull away from the edge like you would on a strop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've also heard of using stiff cardboard, but I've never tried that one.


----------



## Alexandre

Do you still need the compound ?


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, Do you still need that "Polish" on the strop after sharpening with a 8000 grit waterstone?
Sorry, im not the best in sharpening or woodworking.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's all a matter of personal preference Alex. That's the most important lesson I've learned so far. I'm new to sharpening myself. 
Look into Paul Sellers. He is the man to go to for sharpening techniques.


----------



## Alexandre

Ok. Thanks William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Isaac sufferers. Hope everyone in the storm path is OK.
Got to go and have blood work done this morning for an appointment with my primary physician next monday.

Got a strange phone call yesterday from a pharmacy I don't use. They said they were getting my Zytiga ready for me following an order sent by my oncology doctor and they wanted to know how I wanted to handle the $2,880.00 co-pay for a month's supply. I guess the guy was shaken when I told him I wasn't. Honestly, these people seem to think I have a hole in the ground where I can just dig up money, and it never dawns on them that $2800.00 is 2 months SS for me, and that's with almost $100.00 deducted for extra medicare coverage. I also pay out of my SS around $300.00 in health insurance coverage, but for 4 pills a day, they expect me to pony up with an additional $2800.00 per month????? Still, one good thing coming out of the big pow wow in Tampa, they propose making it easier for me to purchase more insurance - BIG DEAL.

I am so glad that Eddie is OK, I, like many others were getting pretty worried about him. Thanks William for the info, any news when he will be back online??

Well, I hope you all have a good safe day and those in Isaac's path come through this well.


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad Eddie is ok.
Hope everyone in Issac's path don't get it too bad. The worse I got was a vicious drizzle and winds making it very difficult for me to get my run in. Winds made running feel like running in a pool.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Paul Sellers is great on sharpening. And his brother, Peter, was a great detective!










If you don't know who that is, I pity you.


----------



## superdav721

Pink Panther was THE ALL TIME CLASSIC SLAPSTICK DETECTIVE!
Now we were without power and it will go off again so checking in. 5 1/2 inches of rain sine last night.
Sorry roger.


----------



## patron

home (6 weeks gone)

1,467 new posts
since i last was able to check in
(so sorry guys
i won't read them all)

science projects in refrigerator
bills

firewood to get for winter

hope all are well here


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey everyone*- I'm trying to help Charles Neil get some feedback on his show. I put a notice at the top of this thread to direct people to that thread (which is old and at the bottom of the list) because this thread always gets lots of hits and so it will hopefully help that thread get some more exposure. Thanks for all the comments on this thread, it helps keep it near the top of the home page!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Everyone*- I just saw that A1Jim decided to make a new thread doing exactly what I was doing (as I mentioned in the post above 4 hours ago). Since we don't need two threads about it, I put mine back to the way it was. Never mind… carry on…


----------



## DS

That explains why, when I went looking, there was no link.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HAS ANYONE NOTICED THAT HPOYD PASSED US! They have (as of now) 101 more posts than us. What happened? We were killing them a week ago!*


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - I'm partially to blame…....but I think eddie is the real cause…..get eddie back and the thread will once again be secured…..

Hang in there Dave - at least you have the day off! Hope you sandbagged the shop…...

Welcome home David…..hope your travels went well…..you missed some good stuff here (I think…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie who?


----------



## Alexandre

haha.
Wow…


----------



## DamnYankee

That and "Can We Talk Chisels" (also started by Bertha) has a chance on catching us at the rate they seem to be posting.


----------



## DamnYankee

Also, now that Stumpy is dropping in maybe our post number will go up


----------



## superdav721

Patron is back wooo woooo!
Stumpy you didn't.
I got hurricane shop time and 7 1/2 inches of rain, no power all night and half the morning but I got a video.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/whale-tail-joint/


----------



## patron

howdy* dave*
glad things are working out

my internet in cal 
was so bad
i didn't know anything
about LJ's
or the news

hope everyone is ok


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome home David. How was the trip?

Dave,
That's the good thing about hand tools…...
NO power needed!

William, William, WILLIAM…....
Hope all is well where you are.


----------



## JL7

Nice Tail Dave….....


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Any word how your wife is doing???

Dave,
A little tail is ALWAYS a good thing…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where I come from, a "whale tail" is something else altogether…

(No photos of them, please…)


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I google searched that first and YES 
Thanks guys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure WHAT ya'll are talking about.
Not sure I want to know either.
However, when I had my big boat with the 75HP Mercury motor, I had something that was called a "whale tail" on it.
It was this overly large fin thing that attaches to the motor, just above the propeller. It helps level the boat out quicker under full throttle. This is something very much desirable when dealing with Mississippi River waves.

The wife is doing well. The storm's worst has come and gone where she is. 
Now the hardest part is me missing her, and her getting home sick. 
This is the longest she and I have been apart from one another since the turn of the century. 
That's 2000, before any of you smart asses make a joke about me bing old.


----------



## Bagtown

Worst hurricane we had here was in 2003 when "Juan" landed in Nova Scotia and tore us apart.

Welcome back David.

Glad all is well William.

Glad you guys tracked down Eddie.

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome home patron, It's good to have you back…..


----------



## superdav721

I am starving! Marty made me hungry!


----------



## patron

thanks guys

good to be home

... now dave
you must explain
how marty saying hi
makes you hungry


----------



## DIYaholic

I have the same question regarding Marty's Pavlovian effects?????


----------



## superdav721

Today he message me with 
Cobbler, double cheeseburger and a coke.
i was in the shop and very hungry, I havent been able to shake it all day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good answer…...


----------



## DamnYankee

This hurricane/tropical storm weather is interferring with my running!


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

good night !
Where ya running to?


----------



## DamnYankee

to there and back, only I never seem to get "there". In fact, the only place I seem to get to is "here".


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good morning everybody!

Filming this morning, editing this afternoon, may even have a cold one when I'm done.

Or maybe I'll just have one now…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Words fail me. I am stunned… shocked… there's a dark emptiness in my soul…

Randy Jackson is leaving American Idol…

There's a fourteen year old out there somewhere whose life has lost all meaning.


----------



## superdav721

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you know where/when your HOLIDAY WEEKEND is???

Mine is right here, it started at 2:08pm!!!!

"Cold Ones" will soon be flowing. I hope everyone enjoys their holiday (hope you get a long 3 days) weekend!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Oh no…. School starts next week wednesday.
First day of high school for me :/


----------



## Bagtown

Good day folks
Managed to install a new bedroom window today and picked up a new to me sofa and chair.

Tomorrow, another single hung bedroom window and an eight foot long picture window.
Then have to help my son move a piano into his house that he got for free.

Busy day tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- You won't really understand this for at lease a couple decades, but MAN I wish I could go back to my time in high school and live it again! Some things I'd do differently, other things I'd just sit back and enjoy again with a new understanding of how great those times are.

You're a lucky guy.


----------



## Alexandre




----------



## Alexandre

Did you guys here the rumor that Samsung paid apple $1.05 billion in nickels?
I had to lol.
It is a false rumour by the way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

HPOYD is killing us. This is embarrassing. I'm going to have to wear a paper bag over my head.


----------



## Alexandre

I hear that there is a paper bag on sale for $269… I think
Anyways, what are you warped people having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Bagtown

Yes Dave, it's Friday.

Anyone traveling on this long weekend?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I HAVE DECIDED TO HIDE MY SHAME!

I am wearing a paper bag over my head until we retake our proper spot as the greatest thread on Lumberjocks.

Our illustrious thread should be second to no one! Someone restart the countdown! HPOYD must be beaten! To your keyboards men!*


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

I have to rebuild a room, new exterior door, interior door, re-mud walls, sub floor, all trim and casings, new flooring and paint. I am sure wiring and some lighting work as well.


----------



## superdav721

I will be traveling to home depot A LOT!


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, what? No plumbing?


----------



## Bagtown

I need to get to Home Depot to pick up a new bathroom fan/chicken light.

Does anyone else pronounce home depot with a soft e in depot? Or is that just my Dad?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought it was pronounced with a hard T like "pot"


----------



## DIYaholic

"Home Despot"!!!


----------



## Alexandre

H


----------



## Alexandre

I


----------



## Bagtown

I looked it up.
"Dee poh" and "dep oh" are both correct.
The second is British.
Dad spent waaaayyy to much time around kipper sailors.
That's sailors from the royal navy.
Everyone thinks we call them Limeys, mostly American sailors do, I think.
We Canadians refer to them as kippers because of the amount of kippers they eat for breakfast.
Kippers are smoked herring.
We also refer to England/Britain as kipperland a lot.

The dictionary never said anything about "Dee pot" though


----------



## DIYaholic

I bought some wood today! Red Oak (1/4" x 2" x 24") & Poplar (1/4" x 2" x 12"), going to make a few oven rack push/pullers tomorrow. That's the plan at least!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Bandsaw or scrollsaw to cut it out?


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, If you copy me, I can give you a template.


----------



## DIYaholic

*HPOYD* is 150+/- posts ahead of us!!!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Anyone traveling this weekend?
There's a lot of family dropping off their kids for university this week in town here.
It's sure good for business, now we pay a few bills and do it all over again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I will cut it out on my little BS.

"X",
Thanks, but I'm going to draw one up of my own design. They are sooooo simple that I want to "over engineer" it and make it my own…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
No real travel for me. I will drive about 30 miles to a friends mountain top A-Frame for a party.


----------



## Alexandre

Or you could ask/get a mod to delete 200 of HPOYD posts


----------



## ArlinEastman

Tomarrow is the Great Day.

I will be going out to the garage and do some much needed woodworking. It seems like it has been years instead of 6 months or so. It has been so long I do not really remember.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just thinking and off the subject alittle bit, however, before Christmas I will be teaching Vets how to turn again.

If anyone has extra Turning tools like a Skew or Scrappers are not longer used I sure could use them.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

www.harbourfrieght,com


----------



## DamnYankee

No traveling fornme I'm already on the beach. Like to travel home though but I've got to work to work some.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Morning saw dust sniffers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I love the new look…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Are we building a nursery???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy is fixing wooden rabbit for a party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob is having a beach party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike is terrorizing the neighborhood by knocking out windows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex is giving up his summer vacation for a high school girl…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie is still on his honeymoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know how these rumors get started around here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, We're blaming you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Either the hurricane dried up or the radar's broke this morning…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, NO.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A while back someone told me my avatar looked creepy. I think this bag makes me look less so…


----------



## Alexandre

To Marty, 
The reason why you don't see the hurricane is because budget cuts… BUDGET CUTS.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It gives you that 'leave a little to the imagination look'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, I just figured the weatherman took a 3 day weekend…..


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I hope you can breathe in that bag.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, Anyone got a nice rockingchair plan? I want to make one for my dad who has a sore back..


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=424


----------



## Alexandre

Still looking…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, couldn't you give me a DIRECT URL?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, in case anyone missed my comment last night, I'm wearing this bag out of shame because our thread is now second to the HPOYD thread… and that's just wrong!


----------



## Alexandre

Ask a admin to delete HPOYD


----------



## boxcarmarty

I caught that Stumpy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is this one direct enough???
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=R_UBILD801

Do you want me to build it too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one is more your size Alex…..
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=11_1947


----------



## Alexandre

Umm… Thanks..
Stumpy, Can you send me plans for your stumps chair ?


----------



## Alexandre

Ok. maybe not pay for the plans….
Why don't you buy me the plans ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

You don't need plans. Just eyeball it, cut a few mortice and tenons, and bend the rockers 'til they break…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody has to sacrifice a few sticks of wood to figure this out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You don't think somebody draws this stuff up for Stumpy do you??? Ok, Maybe somebody does, but that's beside the point…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a benefit auction today for Hearts & Hooves Equine Ministry. Didn't figure on going to any auction today because of all the rain. If it's gonna hold off to the west, I may end up going…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, I draw all my own stuff in Sketchup. I almost never make anything anymore without doing a model first. It saves me a lot of time and mistakes in the shop.

As for furniture, I always prefer to design it myself, even if it's a copy of a traditional piece. I occasionally buy plans from popular woodworking, but I use them to make my own sketchup model with my own modifications.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
As you are now sporting the "Brown Bag" look, do you also wrap your "cold ones" in a brown paper bag???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Don't be afraid to get a little wet. The rain will keep other "bidders" away, without competition you may get some great deals…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm listening to the Fine Woodworking Magazine guys talk about jigs this morning. I suppose there are those of us who consider jig making to be an exciting part of woodworking, and those who think jigs should be just slapped together and tossed when the project is done. To each his own, but I think making a great jig is lots of fun, and the more complicated… the better!

...I also don't think I've EVER thrown away a jig. Even a broken one!


----------



## JL7

OK Marty…...I take the blame…..but I am getting help for my condition. I got an appointment at 2:


----------



## StumpyNubs

Careful *Jeff*, that shrink tricked me into letting her hold the football for me once and then yanked it when I was about to kick!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the heads up Stumpy…....or heads down, depending how you look at it…....

I'm thinking you should start a "Save the Jigs" movement…...


----------



## JL7

Marty….fair warning….may be posting a workbench project post today…...hint, hint…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If she offers any pills, take the "red" pill…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - would the red pill make all of this seem "normal"......I'll take two..


----------



## DIYaholic

I always suggest "two", they're small…..


----------



## JL7

And Dave - I know you got a family to worry about, but what about that traditional workbench build??? Think this through!


----------



## StumpyNubs

My grandpa used to take medication for his cholesterol. He just said "I'm on the little blue pill"- which, of course was the drug company's slogan in the TV ad. Didn't know what he was taking, but those commercials sure stuck in his mind.

Maybe I need to produce a Blue Collar Woodworking commercial… "the little blue show" maybe…


----------



## DIYaholic

"Blue Collar Woodworking", good for what ails you…

"Blue Collar Woodworking", good for what ales you…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and brown baggers.
Only task to day is to pay bills :-(
No plans for the weekend, no travel - except to the bathroom, and no labor of any kind. So my weekend is pretty full and I hope I can get through it OK.

We need Eddie back chatting to himself here, that's the reason those plane buggers got the drop on us.
I too prefer the new Stump avatar, it looks much more like him, showing his more desirable features.

Bags, it's the Scots who eat a lot of Kippers, more than the English. I eat them too, as they are very good for you, especially for breakfast.


----------



## JL7

Workbench update is posted........


----------



## Gene01

I love the educational aspects of this thread. All my life I thought "Kippers" were wearing apparel. 
And, I thought only certain girls wore bags. 
Then, to me at 71, the "Little Blue Pill" means something other than cholesterol medication.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I dropped off a coment on your workbench update post.

Howdy Gene,
My dad, towards the end of his breathing days, also used "THE" little blue pills. He took four a day. Yeah, mom went running!!! As the medication is a vaso-dilator, it helped with his pulminary hypertension. The pharmacist always looked at me funny, when I would pick up his prescription.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you think this thread is "educational", wait until you see the amount of tripe in the next episode of Blue Collar Woodworking.


----------



## Bagtown

Evening Gents,

Well I got two single hung windows and an eight foot picture window in today. Then this afternoon went with son to pick up a piano. We got the piano out of the house it was in with very little trouble. Then we got to my sons house and tried the back door. It didn't fit. So we took it around to the front door and got it in the front hall closet and entryway. It's still there. We just need two more inches to turn it. It's still there. Will be going back Monday to take out part of the wall, move the piano in, and then rebuild the wall. Oh yes, while moving the piano, I got pinned between it and the wall, nearly broke my arm. We were stuck in a stairway so no one else could help me. I put my back out picking up the end of the piano. Think I'll save trimming the windows till October.
My granddaughter better learn to play that piano. . . 

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Rex- Never could get used to the smell of kippers first thing in the morning. It was always a breakfast choice on board ship. Along with "red lead" aka stewed tomatoes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HEY EVERY BODY!!!!!!*

New episode is ready... check it out!


----------



## Bagtown

Nice one Stumpy.
Nice tribute to your Grandpa.

Looking forward to more of that duplicator build.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

I got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## superdav721

Today I tore out a window and the way the joist were when I finished it out with fresh tubafore it was a glove fit. So tight I had to trim it 5 times. The threshold is 3 feet off the ground. Door heavy, Dave tired, I will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

I got to looking at my bill from the orange monster, over Sonny's BBQ  The teller charged me for 14 sheets of plywood not 7.
I went and got my $120 bucks back.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the bench is on my mind. I will be asking for materials from the wife for my Bday.
I will hopefully start this month.


----------



## superdav721

The plan is a combo of 4 different kinds of benches, fit to my needs and simple.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - sounds like you are applying dovetail tolerances to your framing! Wait…..maybe you can dovetail the tubafores?


----------



## superdav721

I got a lot to catch up on. If I don't get to your post tonight I will as soon as possible.
Tomorrow flooring and lots of sheet-rock mud.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I wanted to leave the hole a half inch fat. But no!


----------



## JL7

Can't wait for the 4 in one bench Dave….....get the go ahead from the boss…..


----------



## superdav721

I placed a knob deadbolt combo in the buggy today, and she asked me whats that fore?
Well if I am putting a door in the back of the house, I would like to lock it.


----------



## JL7

Dave - been there- done some remodeling….... suddenly the rough opening is too tight…..insert curse words here…..

I need new windows in the house, but don't think I have the patience for it…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hopefully by the end of this month I will get to go to work again (it's been a year).
I will be spending a lot of time on the road and was dreaming about a small, really solid workbench that folds ub. Something I could chop mortises on. I know your thing of one of those fold up shipmate type things, but I want something with a little more strength. Of course, cutting mortises in a hotel room may attract a little unwanted attention.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - cool idea…and glad to hear you are getting back in action…..a few wood chips in the carpet of the hotel are better than a lot of other stuff you might find…......go for it!


----------



## Bagtown

While installing the new windows today, I found that one bottom corner was rotted out, so I cut the sill halfway on the next stud over and took out that 16 inces of sill. Next I took the insulation out of the cavity and looked for a jack stud. There's no jack stud, just 11 rusted nails through the stud. I made the repair but I'm really disappointed in how many short cuts were taken in this house.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave, if I was a little closer, I'd come give you a hand.
Maybe when I win the lottery we can all get together at Rex or Williams house and have a few ginger ales.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Of course if I win the lottery, maybe we'll all fly up to Stumpys.


----------



## DIYaholic

I made sawdust today….....


----------



## JL7

Randy - that sounds a little bit like the Lysol commercial…...sorry.


----------



## JL7

So the question is…..where did you make the sawdust Randy?


----------



## JL7

Also noticed Stumpy making a bunch of Randy references…....coincidence?


----------



## DIYaholic

I made the sawdust in the basement workshop, at the bandsaw & OSS…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - thanks for the reply…...for a second there, I thought I died and came back as eddie…....just talkin to myself…..

So what ya buildin? Or is it a secret….....?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
There is nothing wrong with talking to yourself. It's when you start hearing replies (that no one else hears or said) that you need to worry about!!!

It's not a secret…....


----------



## JL7

I took the red pill by the way…........and I do here voices…....might just be the DVR tho…....not sure….

Ok…......sooooooo…..........what ya buildin….................?


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted it….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*JUST SO IT'S CRYSTAL CLEAR…*

"Randy" in the videos has nothing to do with "Randy" aka "DIYaholic" here. DIY is not the inspiration for, twin brother of or in any way similar to "Randy" of the show. I would not make fun of DIY like I do Randy.

I know nobody really thought otherwise, but just wanted it on the record.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*An 1980's style rap tribute to Randy's latest project…*

Too hot to handle, too cold to hold
His name is Randy and he's in control
They be doin' woodworking like a bunch of children
Buy only our Randy knows what he's buildin'
He went out to his shop that's fully equipped
Made a wooden thingy and then he split
He can use that thing to fight off evil
Try copy his idea? Yo, that's not legal


----------



## Alexandre

I'm going to see If I can't get my hands on a Nice General drill press (floor model) for $199.99..
Stumpy, I hear that they have a Delta 14" tablesaw (I think it weighs about 2 tons) for like $3000… Great price…
14" blade… Thats for stumpy…


----------



## JL7

Nice looking project there Randy…....I fell asleep last night before you got her posted…....you can tell the anticipation was killing me….......good to see you getting some shop time!


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.
Yesterday, I broke a $50 router bit.. :/


----------



## Bagtown

Good morning Stumps,

Time to clean up the front yard this morning of all of the busted up window parts from yesterday's adventure. It looks like my front yard exploded out there.
Wife and I are off to the movies this afternoon.

Have a great day everyone.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, I was hoping for a check from Stumpy for "back pay"......

Thanks for the song, Stumpy. Although I was hoping that a "Hottie" like Sania Twain would have serenaded me.


----------



## Alexandre

You wanted to earn MONEY from it Randy?
What size blade did you use?
I'm still raged at breaking a $50 router bit..


----------



## superdav721

Mike if any of us win the lottery we all better get together and have a good meal and sum fun!
Flooring and mud today.
My house was built in 1880. Its a piece of crap. But I have NO house note. I have replaced the front door 80% of all the windows. and now put a back door in it. It needs siding all the floors are ply i am in need of covering, bathroom totally rebuilt and on and on. I will get it one day. After we get rid of the kids. Its mine and I have something to work with.
Randy I have been making sawdust but it comes out of my sawsall and I am tasting all of it.
I have to get this room done for new grandyoungun.
There is stuff like my bathtub, over 2 feet wide and over 6 foot long. I am not getting rid of that.
And to think I used to do this for a living.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
I'm not looking at selling or making money. (Monte sells his wears, at craft fairs)

I used my smallest blade, but learned that I need a thinner BS blade for tighter curves, or I need a scroll saw…...

Dave,
Do what you *must*, the rest will come with time…...

Mike,
Go clean up your yard, you *CAN'T* blame it on a hurricane…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I spent my day in the shop yesterday but it wasn't on the workbench. I had a secret project that I'll be sharing when I'm finished….. Maybe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice of you to drop in *Gene*. I noticed that your post followed Randy's and the dinosaur. Try not to step in anything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, "The plan is a combo of 4 different kinds of benches, fit to my needs and simple" That's what I thought when I started building mine. Jeff is still waiting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, How far down on the lottery list are you? Indiana tells me that I have another 372 years to wait…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, There's nothing wrong with making fun of Randy. (aka DIYaholic) We do it everyday and we're still able to sleep at night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going to lunch now, then maybe a little shop time….. If my shop doesn't float away…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*HPOYD = 18,554
Stumpy Hotel = 18,485
Deficit = 69*

We *gained 81* since Stumpy went incognito with the bag!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You tease because you *care*....
Care*LESS* that is!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe Eddie & Ham are to blame for the deficit!!!

Just sayin'......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good day everyone. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
I'm now going to watch the Stump video, see you later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the video Rex…...

I'm off to a BBQ party….....


----------



## DamnYankee

I REALLY hate to bring this up considering our deficit with that OTHER thread


----------



## DamnYankee

But as I was up during daylight and it is Sunday I decide to check out the local flea market


----------



## DamnYankee

I found a few guys selling tools. Almost all of these tools looked like they either shoveled them out of the bottom of their neighbor's tool box or HF rejects (not meaning to dis HF but you get the idea)


----------



## DamnYankee

Then as I was about to leave out of fear of catching a terminal case of rust I saw the leading edge of a hand and shoe under a pile of crappy tools. Curiosity got a hold of me…


----------



## DamnYankee

I am now the proud owner of a Bailey #6 and a Stanley #7. Then need some de-rusting (particularly the frogs) but otherwise appear unused. I don't know how old they are yet. I paid $25 a piece. I will post pictures later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good score *Yanks*! The #6 and #7 are two great planes! My #6 is a new Groz, I would prefer a Stanley. My #7 in a Millers Falls and is really nice.

*Dave*- My house was built in 1890 and needed a lot of work when I bought it a few years ago. But I also have it paid for, and a lot of the work is done now. Of course it will always be a work in progress. But I love having an old house almost as much as I love not having a mortgage!


----------



## Bagtown

Mortgage free.
I can only dream.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going North guys.
I'm going to visit Stumpy and shove my foot straight up his ass.
This is the second time he's done this to me.
He posts a video.
I get all hot and bothered, drooling and all.
Then he drops it that he still has "tweaking to do" and the plans aren't available yet.

Wife is doing well.
She was in a hotel about an hour away Friday night.
So me and the boys rode down and seen her for a few hours.
That made my day and theirs.
We sure miss Mama.

I finished my latest project today.
I'll be posting it shortly.

I hope all realizes I'm only picking about shoving my foot up Stumpy's ass.
I can't really get my foot that high.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Do any of you guys know how do work with sketchup or CAD or other drawing programs?

With me having brain damage I just can not figure out things as well or as fast. I work from a wheel chair or a special ordered Chair while woodworking and I designed a bench or me.

The problem is I would like a working easy to follow drawing of how to put it together and the joints needed.
My son in law has taken a picture of my front and back drawings and I can send them to you if you have the time?

Thanks
Arlin

Edit. Please send me a PM if you can do it, however, I can post the pictures so we can get the post count up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is my latest project.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay, after a bit of research
They are both Stanley-Baileys
The #6 is a Type 19 made 1948-1961. Mine is likely early to mid 1050s
The #7 is a Type 18 made 1946-1947.
After taking them apart I am all but convinced they were either never, or barely used. There is still some calomine greese between the iron and the breaker and I found no wood residue in the frogs.


----------



## Bagtown

William, that is a great project you posted there.
Wow.


----------



## Bagtown

DY, those are a nice pair. Hope you use them and didn't buy them just to be pretty.
I think the term you were looking for is cosmoling grease. Awful stuff to remove.
Anyway, they look like a great treasure find.

Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ah, cosmoline. I hate that stuff. I've dealt with a lot of antique and military surplus firearms. The military used to love storing guns with that crap dabbed all over it, and sometimes, all in it. It is a nightmare to remove from some internal parts. I used to find that soaking the smaller parts in rubbing alcohol helped removal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the compliment Bags.
I'm off to bed.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DamnYankee

Luckily there is just a trace of the cosmoling.
Being military, and my faterh being military and a military collector, I am well verse in cosmoling.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh I will definately use them once I get them tuned up. I cannot afford a joiner and really do not have the room for it.


----------



## Alexandre

Good morning scurbs ":|


----------



## superdav721

*I am SORE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rub some dirt on it Dave…..


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

Nice planes Rob….....good to see you finally scored some goodies!

Hang in there Dave…..the pain is here to stay so go with it…..pictures?

Raining here, looks like I'll have to stay in the shop…...


----------



## JL7

Also - appreciate all the nice comments on the bench project…....really…..thanks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been working on Granddaughter's birthday present this weekend. I figured I'd better get it out of the way. It's in three weeks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you feelin' warm and fuzzy Jeff???


----------



## JL7

I don't search out orders, but I got a request to build a pair of cribbage boards…......in the works now.


----------



## JL7

Yeah - a little warm and fuzzy here, had to crank up the AC a few extra clicks….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had 2.6" in the gauge when I went to bed last night. It seems to be moved out for now. It's foggy this morning. I can't see across the field…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all labor day misfits.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Going to get to the shop for an hour or two today….. yippee, won't be for much, just some more sorting and clearing up. Still, there is still the smell of sawdust there, and it's now vintage sawdust.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Day, eh.

Welcome to the holiday monday. Which for a lot of us here doesn't mean much.
I slept in today. Wife is at work.
Rex, nice to see you're getting in the shop a little. One day at a time.

Well, time for some lunch I guess.

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

Good evening Nubbers!

Dave - I sent you an PM


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DYE JOB GONE BAD…..*

I've used dye on pieces before but never tried a combo of colors. It doesn't work!!! The black streaks into the yellow. I guess I'll have to shoot it with an enamel. Give me some thoughts…..


----------



## superdav721

Old hall way door









somebody put latex on oil. had to scrape all walls. new door where exterior window was.


















Small pile of sawdust from milling door moulding out of 2/6









Sub floor new. ceiling stippled.
My @$$ is dragging.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks I responded back to email address.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're almost there Dave…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - no help here sorry…..looks good in the pic…...? Only thing that come to mind is scribing a line between colors…...maybe the dye will stop?

Dave - I have to say, that really doesn't look like fun work…......hang in there, it ALWAYS nice when it's done….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought about that Jeff. That would have to be done on the fuselage before it is put together…..


----------



## superdav721

I has that new smell.
I dont!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's some better pics of the bleed over…..


----------



## superdav721

pin stripe it with a different color over the edges. sand and seal it first.


----------



## JL7

Dave's got it - pinstripe it. Hope you don't have the shakes…....


----------



## JL7

Or - re-mask it outside the bleeds…..then scribe it with an x-acto and dye it again?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That one bleed in the bottom pic is a runaway…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - that will just be character…...I think if you square up the rest, the plane will be right with the world.

Cool little ride by the way…...wish I'd had one about 44 years ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe just fly it into the fire and start over…..


----------



## JL7

Heck no….....nobody has even brought up duct tape yet, so many suggestions yet to come…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

They make duct tape in different colors…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could wrap it in yellow and black duct tape…..


----------



## JL7

Like they say - if you can't duct it…... ah never mind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what I said….. Fly it in the fire…..


----------



## JL7

If it makes you feel better….I mis-cut 2 nice pieces of Teak today…...really ticked me off…...but I realize, it's only a matter of hours before I screw up again….....it's inevitable….


----------



## patron

call it

the pine goose

and give it to a kid
(lot's of them
don't care whether it's painted or not)

it is a nice work


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning David, This one is for my Granddaughter's 1st birthday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a wagon, and anything else I can come up with in the next 3 weeks. That's what Grandpas do…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tomorrow is terrible Tuesday when we all must return to work…..

Night All…..


----------



## patron

she must have one critical eye
for your work
(don't show her any of mine please
i would have to rebuild everything)

here is some tips with the paint thing

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41215


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - thanks for the response. I will have to use it on all but the frog and frog receiver.
Now I've got to get some rolls of fine sandpaper so I can true up the shoe.


----------



## DamnYankee

Any reason why I can't sharpen the iron before I do the electrolysis?
Normally I wouldn't but the electrolysis will likely wait until I get home but I've got my WS3000 with me.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks Sharpen away. I usually do that whil the plane is in its bath.


----------



## superdav721

My shop looks like a nuclear bomb went off in it. I will be butting things away tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Be sure to wear your radiation suit.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, could you come over and put my stuff away too. My problem seems to be that I dont have a place for everything yet.

mike


----------



## DamnYankee

Bags, not sure I'd want Dave to do that, according to his post he's going to "butt away things"


----------



## KTMM

Been out, trying to catch up on missed posts…..

I saw a post asking for strop alternatives. A chunk of MDF with polishing compounds works just as well as a leather strop or belt…..

I spent last night in the shop sorting hardware and organizing tools. I still have six bins of various parts to go through and organize and my shop will be ready to finish my next major project…. completion of the bandsaw covers and electrical works.

Before anyone asks. NO I HAVEN'T FINISHED IT YET


----------



## DamnYankee

Is polishing compound the same as buffing compound?

I was at Sears the other day and found buffing compound but not sharpening, honning compound


----------



## KTMM

I use the green stuff, the different colors are representative of what the compound is made of and what the grit is. You can polish past the green stuff, but it's rarely needed in my limited experience.

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Green-Honing-Compound-P26C11.aspx
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Stainless-Steel-Polishing-Compound/dp/B0009SW592

I've never found a reason to go more sharp than that or an 8000 grit water stone.

(FYI, I hate the feel of water stones, reminds me too much of grout.)

I did two years worth of research and practice in sharpening. I can form and hone an edge by hand at this point. I'm by no means an expert, but it all boils down to what works for you.
Technically you could sharpen tools on concrete, and then hone using toothpaste, but that method is a bit brutal.
I currently use a rough and smooth leather strop, and 5 DMT diamonds stones ranging from XX-Coarse to X-fine. There is a XX-fine stone that I may one day get, but stropping works just fine for me.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Lucas, but I was wondering if honing compound and duffing compound were teh same thing under different names.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks David…..


----------



## DamnYankee

All right guys here are todays stats

HPOYD = 18,634 posts averaging 36.0 posts per day
SN = 18,559 posts averaging 63.6 posts per day
At this rate intercept will occur in 3 days.


----------



## DamnYankee

We need Eddie back!
Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie, that stick chair making posting machine!


----------



## Alexandre

Noooo. Tommorow is back to school…
First day of high school


----------



## DamnYankee

Alex - would you rather go back to middle school?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates and misfits.
My heart goes out to you guys who are working for the man. I feel your pain, then usually just turn over and go back to sleep. Wished I had retired 40 years ago, best job I ever had.
Y'all have a nice day.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning Stumps,

Weather is still nice here but cooling down over the last few days.
I have a cabinet in the shop that needs completion. Customer is due back on Friday.

Stumpy, How's that copier coming? We need to see the finished product. 

Well, I'm off to the shop.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

DY, I don't know.


----------



## patron

*alex*

get the best education you can

we can't all work at mcdonalds

someone has to buy the hamburger


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I think most pepple refer to the same thing when they say "honing compound" and "buffing/polishing compound". I got mine at sears in a four color pack. Black is for reforming the bevel, brown is for heavier honing, white and red for touching up the mirror edge.

I use it on MDF discs on the WS3000. But I have heard of people using it on MDF blocks like water stones. I've never tried that way.

*William*- Before you go a kickin' at my posterior you should know that i's all for your own good. The carving duplicator is a work in progress because a tool like that has to be very precise. I have totally redesigned it several times, in fact it's been redesigned and rebuilt twice since I filmed it for that video! If I made plans to early it would be a waste of everyone's time and money when they make it and it doesn't preform like it should.

BTW- Did you use your homemade scroll saw for that project you posted? That's amazing work!


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy answered what I was going to post…. thanks Stumpy.


----------



## Alexandre

I haz un bin of Steel….. Perfect for a homemade tool…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I answered your question on the project post Stumpy. 
As for the project plans, I'm just yanking your chain. I think I maybe can find something to do to keep me busy until which point in time I get ready to build your duplicator.

*GOOD NEWS!!!*
I had to make a trip to Jackson yesterday evening, to pick up my wife. Their work is through and my love is back home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news, William!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wife is trying for the wife of the year award.
I got tired of cordless drills a long time ago. 
I now have a useless Black & Decker drill (charger died) and a useless Craftsman drill (batteries died) and have given away two different Ryobi drills (batteries again). I got sick of having batteries die that cost near as much as buying a new drill. So I swore I wouldn't touch another cordless drill until I could afford a Ridgid, which as long as it's registered carries a lifetime replacement aggreement on the batteries. 
I also am "supposedly" having a birthday coming up. I say supposedly because I try to sneak through them without acknowledgement. 
Today, my wife went to town and came back with a present for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
SWEET!!!

Now get offline & spend some time with your wonderful woman!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could DIY.
Actually I've spent most of today with her.
Tonight though, she had to go back to work at her regular site. 
She's gone till morning now, so you'll just have to freakin' deal with me.


----------



## Bagtown

It's good you two appreciate each other William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

She got back in town close to eight yesterday evening after being gone for a week and doesn't even get twenty four hours off.
She only works two day though and she'll be off for four days after that.
Yea right.
She hasn't had her regular days off without something coming up at work in several months now.


----------



## patron

happy b'day william

keep the wife


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know why I appreciate her Bags.
I think she has to be absolutely nuts though to put up with me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David, you realize I didn't tell WHEN my birthday is. 
I started to just say it was a present.
I knew someone would ask what for though.
I think my birthday is something like, um, uh, the year 2058.
I'm staying 29 till then.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can ya'll believe that one of the guys from her site called fifteen minutes after she got home last night wanting to know if she could come in so he could get the night off?
Now keep in mind she's been out of town with the company for the last week while that peckerhead has been home sleeping in his own bed every day. 
My wife was nice about it and told him she was sorry, but that she couldn't work his shift because company policy says she couldn't after already working fourteen hours yesterday.
I wouldn't have been as nice to him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, I'm talkative tonight guys.
My wife is back.
I know it sounds corny as hell, but she completes me.
I'm lost when she isn't around and just aint myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the new drill and driver, I love it.
I've only had time to charge the batteries and play with it a bit, but I especially love the driver.
It works like a light duty impact.
It drove a three inch wood screw through a stack of scrap pecan without even predrilling the hole. 
With a regular drill, I'd have to carefully keep backing the screw out of a predrilled hole and taking more runs at it, all the while praying to God that the screw didn't strip out or break.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

THIS is about the craziest thing I've ever seen. 
A powered hand saw.
How is it legal to still call that a hand saw?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I have another one.
Why do I, when searching for sanders on Amazon, get a bidet in the results?
I think the bidet should feel a little more gentle than a sander when cleaning that particular part of the human anatomy.


----------



## patron

ah … 29
a vintage year

i must have been behind the door
when they passed out eternal youth

course that outside work in the mojave
for six weeks
in 115 deg sunshine
didn't do much for my aching body


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Alright, since I'm talking to myself then, I'm off to find a movie.
I'll check in later.
That's an official warning for you all.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David, they say you're only as old as you feel.
Well lately I feel about eighty.
However, I can still lie to myself and the rest of the world and stay 29.
If my feel says I'm eighty, then who can tell an old man different.
If anyone has an argument for that, we'll call it senality and leave it alone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found me a good video.
A 1990 performance by George Carlin, my favorite comedian.


----------



## Bagtown

George was a much smarter person than people gave him credit for.


----------



## DIYaholic

George was a great comedian. I saw him here in Burlington, VT two times.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

George Carlin, in my opinion, was a genius.
Some people called him crazy. People don't realize sometimes that the craziest people are also some of the smartest. They are just crazy enough to think far enough outside the box to be brilliant.


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodn't that B&D Powered Handsaw, just be a resipricating saw with a different shape blade & handle???


----------



## DIYaholic

George was very obtuse…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The smartest person I ever knew personally I think, was this guy I knew when I was about thirteen. He was an old black man named Mr. Sammy. I worked beside him in some cotton fields in Mound, Lousiana. The thing is though, Mr. Sammy, as people would put it, was mentally retarded. After I got to know the man from working with him every day though, I came to the realization that there was not a thing metally wrong with Mr. Sammy. He couldn't read and write, had never stepped foot in a school house, but he was smarter than anyone I'd ever known, and smarter than anyone would have given him credit for. The man seldom talked to anyone and, as I come to find out, liked people thinking he was retarded. He said it made them leave him alone with his thoughts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, look at it though. It looks like a hand saw blade someone simply took the handle off of and put in a reciprocating saw motor.
I think someone was too lazy to use the handsaw, came up with this, and decided to market it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talk about cleaning up.

Is there anyone around the Council Bluffs area that could give me ahand on cleaning up my garage since the move?

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is everyone???
Can't just blame Eddie, for the lack of posts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've tried talking to myself, but I never liked the conversation!!!

Rather than talk to myself here, I'm gonna watch "Leno".

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Evening geniuses…. I finally got under the hood of my 97 Honda Odyssey minivan to look at the oil leak, I've been putting it off for a month now. I'm putting money on the cam seal being bad, with that said, I have a pretty good idea that it's leaked all in the timing belt cover. The work never ends for me.

On another note. I've recently been seeking other employment. I interviewed back on the 22nd of last month and was told that I should hear something in two weeks. I don't have any fingernails left at this point. I say this so that the next story makes sense.

My wife's birthday was yesterday. She had an aunt and uncle in from California a few days last week, but they had to leave out Sunday morning. SO to celebrate we all went out to eat Saturday night at an awesome Chinese buffet. After the waitress brought the fortune cookies (and the bill), I waited until pretty much everyone else had gotten theirs and grabbed one. I opened it and it said something to the effect of, "You will change your current employment soon". I show my wife and she laughs. What really topped it off though was that my father in law handed me his and asked me to read it for him (he's legally blind). I crack that puppy open and it has the exact same message as the one I had opened for myself. It felt like something in the universe slapped me and said, "YEAH YOU, ARE YOU PAYING ATTENTION?"

Coincidence, or random event ????

I don't give credence to fortune cookies, but I'm still enthusiastic about a new job.
I think a few people think I'm mad since it would be leaving an IT desk job to go outside and work my @$$ off. With that said, say a little prayer for me if you don't mind.

And as always, WOOD


----------



## patron

prayers are with you lucas

fortune cookies are as good 
as any other form of good news

could be God just isn't in to texting yet

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY wife


----------



## DamnYankee

Lucas, I hope it doesn't mean you will soon be "self-employed" or "working for the government".

Prayers with ya.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, is your wife home yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Lucas*, Rub the spam for good luck. It will be expedited by a jillion wizards.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Mr. Box, actually I plan to go to bed. I woke up at 3am and so I will have my sleep in shifts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thought I spotted Eddie at the Dems convention, he was sitting on one of his stick chairs next to the podium.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I woke at 3 too. and 4, and 2, and 1…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been checking the milk cartons for eddie's picture when I go to the grocery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make a social security payment…..

Later…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gentlemen,

Well, I have had an enjoyable half week in the wilds of Western New York and did not even turn on the computer I lugged there. I brought back two projects to tackle after I get the kitchen done. One is a large oak buffet that needs careful cleaning and some very minor repairs. It is really oak veneer mostly and is in sound shape except for the finish. I am going to clean it carefully and then see what I should do about the finish. It is cracked and crazed, but I may just leave it be and just wax it. Gotta talk to some antique people about it. The other is a cherry coffee table my grandfather made that has been improperly stored in a barn. I have to clean off the bird dung and then tighten some of the joints. Toward the end of Grandpa's life he was not nearly as careful with the things he built as he was earlier and I think this is the last piece he ever made. the square blocks on the apron where nailed on and that was not at all like grandpa so either someone tried to fix it our he was really tired and rushed. I am going to fix that one with brass inserts so the legs are more stable and then need to refinish the whole piece. It is in a semi craftsman style. square corners, but straight turned legs.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!
Hope everyone is as in a health as possible and having tonwork too hard (Randy - the working toonhard is based on the rest of as I knownby your standards ANY workmis working TOO HARD).
As for myself its night night time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
Yes Rex, my wife is home.
I hope you get that job you want Lucas.
Good luck with the furniture pieces Ham.
Go stare at a dog's ass Marty (inside joke. If any of you know what he does for a living, maybe you'll get it).
I'm off to meet my lovely wife for breakfast. 
Everyone take care.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- You picked cotton with Sammy Davis Jr?


----------



## superdav721

That was funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

For all you trolls out there who like to take things out of context (not referring to anyone on this thread) I was not implying that Sammy Davis Jr picked cotton because of his race. I was referring to comment #18595 where William called Sammy a retard. 

The only Sammy I know is Sammy Davis Jr, and he kinda acted like a retard sometimes. Hope that clears it up.

(I think it's great how we live in a world now where you have to write a disclaimer if your comment isn't politically correct because someone, someday is sure to try and use it against you…)

Carry on now…


----------



## Bagtown

Mornin All,

Well that storm finally made it here. They're giving 2 - 4 inches of rain today.
Looks like a good day to stay in the shop.

Not sure why you want to stare st a dogs ass Marty, and I'm stumped as to what kind of job would make that a funny statement. So, what do you do for a living Marty?

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

Awwwwwwwwwwwww SNAP!


----------



## Bagtown

Wow, that's a lot of water falling out of the sky.
My dead lawn is gonna come back to life at this rate.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A second good morning to you perverts, misfits and jolly nice fellows.
William, I knew your wife was home - I had just read through a guzilliam posts by you to that effect, so it was a T in C question. 
Bags, nobody knows what Marty does for a living, it is a secret that is even kept from his boss.
I'm sure I saw Eddie at the dems convention last night, he was right there with the LA contingent eating a Popeye chicken wing and wearing waders.


----------



## ssnvet

haven't been keeping up with the thread…. but just finally got around to seeing the duplicator preview.

if I'm not mistaken, wouldn't that be called a 5 axis machine?

Very clever design

Sorry to learn of the passing of your grand-dad Stumpster…. That Midland water sure does grow stout hearts! (as experienced first hand playing against Midland teams in hockey tournaments back in the day). What a legacy he left his family!

Glad to see you tipping a real Vernors these days! That'll keep you on your toes :^) That and Sammy keeping an eye you (just one, mind you).

Hello to the gang!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I'm glad you cleared that up. I lost sleep today after thinking Sammy Davis Jr. went retarded after getting beat by a troll in a cotton pickin' race…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What a coincidence *Rex*, When I got into the office this afternoon, My Boss had to ask me what I did today cuz he didn't know where I was…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, To be more specific, I look at a bulldogs ass…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I hope you got enough rest. Your avatar was looking a little rough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice of you to stop by ssnvet…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that's gotta be a Mack truck.
My avatar is merely a cardboard replica, the real me can be seen on a cereal box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I have one of your cereal boxes right here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also have one of bag's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy even cashed in by putting McNugget's picture on a box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watch for Randy's cereal box coming to a store near you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Remember this on the back of a cereal box???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or this???


----------



## patron

nice pics marty

you will have to look for mine
in the post office

couldn't sleep last night
went to dentist today
he pulled a molar
the one above it comes out
in two weeks

food thru a straw soon


----------



## Gene01

Wot dat you thay, Dabid?


----------



## patron

i think it's the 'upgrade'
to old age *gene*


----------



## JL7

Well then…....some good meaningful dialog here!

I am wondering if Dave accidentally built himself inside the the new closet?

I need to go off topic for a minute:

Finally pulled the new Worksharp out of the box. Every chisel I own, is more like a putty knife at best…..so It's LONG overdue… Browse thru the quick start instructions….....throw the switch…....nothing but a hummm..

Throw the switch again, and spin the wheel like an old John Deere and it fires up. Sounds a little rough, but it spins.

Picked 2 old chisels out of the bunch to test and long story short - it started clunking and then this gear shredding sound and I figured I should shut her down.

Called the 800 number and they will send a fresh out out tomorrow.

Haven't heard much bad about these, but I got one! The nice lady on the phone didn't even hesitate, so I figure it is a known issue….....


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Hard to believe, but it is possible they have customer service that's that good. . .
I worked in mfg. for a lot of years, and we've had some pretty awesome QA/QC departments. I've helped make parts that are still on the space station to parts for Bell Helicopter military choppers. And we had some pretty stringent testing and inspection. And still occasional parts get through. That could be the case with your machine. On the other hand maybe they switched a parts manufacturer too.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Marty,!!!
I walk around peoples yards all day long…..
I finally get a chance to sit on my butt…...
And you go and show my cereal…...
Now I have to get up and walk to the restroom….
ALL I can think about is peeing…..


----------



## Bagtown

Patron, nice to see your smiling face back here. How was the desert?


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, now I get the dogs ass joke. . . I bought a chev 1/2 ton in the seventies that someone had mounted a bulldog on the hood. I took it off. Seemed like overkill to me.


----------



## Bagtown

Somebody let Dave out of the closet.


----------



## patron

jeff 
glad they are sending a new one
love mine

here is firewood beginnings for this winter
(pay as i can plan)
1 cord + = $150 pondo pine










got the worry off my back

now for the bills ….......


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff*- As with everything, once in a while you get a dud. It stinks that you didn't try it out right away because you could have taken it back to the store. I bought a HVLP system at Woodcraft a month ago and haven't tried it yet. I bet it won't work now that it's too late to return it!

Once you get your WS3000 up and running, you are going to LOVE it. Watch my video about the upgrades. Having some sort of platform aligned with the disc, (like I made, or one of your own design) and using MDF and compounds makes all the difference in it's usefulness and the long term cost of sandpaper, etc.


----------



## Bagtown

And Marty if it's that kind of cereal then it should be "Mikey" 
I've been called Mikey a lot in the past, but now that I'm all growled up I prefer "bags"' or hey you.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy, you ever compare the WorkSharp to the Tormek?
I'm thinking by the new year I should be back on top and am considering one of these.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since some of you guys seem to like big equipment…

My grandfather's pole barn is full of chunks of iron. Some are big I-beams (from his iron worker days). There are at lease a thousand lengths of old pipe, perhaps 500 old well jet pumps (from his well drilling days)... it's a scrapper's dream.

Anyway the massive forklift he owned was too big to maneuver around, especially on the grass. So we sold it and bought one of those Bobcat dozers. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whoa Hoooo!!!!
Are you ready for some *FOOTBALL*???


----------



## Bagtown

Bobcats are just fun.


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy those big Ibeams are great when you need to move the house.
Or the shop.
Or maybe the hen house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Laminate those I-beams with some wood & make a jig! I dare you!!!


----------



## JL7

good thinking Randy….the Stumpy flagpole lathe!


----------



## JL7

Nice woodpile David…....but it doesn't get cold there does it…..really?


----------



## JL7

Bags, Stumpy and David - the hour or so I got out of the Worksharp was pretty cool - I can see why people love them…....I already have the buffing compounds - will build some mdf discs…........appreciate the tips…..

Look out putty knifes…


----------



## patron

typical 5 am here last winter 10 deg

the winter before -21 deg for a week

days from 25 to 50 mostly
if the sun is out


----------



## JL7

David - I was joking mostly - I know it gets cold there…..I passed thru NM in January (many years ago) with all my not so precious processions in the back of my pickup in an ice storm. Cars in the ditch everywhere. I think I remember seeing signs that said something like "beware - we have no snowplows".......


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* I had a similar situation this evening….. Well, kinda like your situation….. OK, Maybe not like it at all. But I put a new blower motor on the Z24 tonight. When I hit the switch, The squirrel cage blew apart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what friends are for Randy…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - did you call Chevy and see if they will send you a new Z24?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never thought of that. I'll give them a call tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As the 10th hour approaches, I leave you with a thought to ponder. Do you recon eddie is Ted's cellmate???

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did the squirrel survive the explosion???


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe Ted is Eddie's cellmate!


----------



## patron

marty

i eed to ask you about your GF from sweden
(the one you introduced to us a while back

i couldn't find the link to that place

but i was checking HF the other day
and they had one one sale
with the coupon
i got her for $29.95 (free shipping)

my problem is
there was no user manual in the box

i got her inflated OK
but need some advice on what to do with her


----------



## patron

marty

i need to ask you about your GF from sweden
(the one you introduced to us a while back)

i couldn't find the link to that place

but i was checking HF the other day
and they had one one sale
with the coupon
i got her for $29.95 (free shipping)

my problem is
there was no user manual in the box

i got her inflated OK
but need some advice on what to do with her


----------



## superdav721

Gene and ssnvet HELLO!


----------



## superdav721

I'm here I had to go to the heart doctor this morning and pay him to piss me off. Then I took the rest of the day and burned 2 tanks of gas in my bike. I road down to my favorite sweet spot for old tools and the ole guy has done up and moved to Ohio. Dang!
I got away from kids, wife and the house.


----------



## superdav721

David is back now we got to get ole Eddie back in the game.


----------



## superdav721

Marty what does bulldog fart smell like?


----------



## superdav721

Rex I am glad you are having a good day!


----------



## superdav721

Randy whats football?
We should call it handball, there is only one guy on the team that puts his foot on it.


----------



## superdav721

Mike have you survived the piano?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I want you to know you have me rethinking my whole bench.


----------



## patron

so just where is eddie
last i wrote with him
when i left for california
he was going to see his sons
in texas
my net was so bad there
i lost track of everything

whats the story on him
is he ok


----------



## superdav721

HPOYD 18731
us 18675


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy it wont be long with the bag now.


----------



## superdav721

David Eddie is Ok, we have heard from him. He wants to take a break. He will be back with his jolly comments in a while.


----------



## superdav721

Lookie here I got me a grandyoungun cookin


----------



## superdav721

Well time to let the dog out


----------



## superdav721

smoke a cigarette


----------



## superdav721

get a bowl of ice cream


----------



## superdav721

watch a movie


----------



## superdav721

curl up to the wife and go to bed


----------



## patron

thanks dave

i can understand 
taking a break

been sleeping allot myself

two tanks of gas
must have been a nice ride
bummer about the doc
and the tool guy


----------



## KTMM

I'm sorting screws and nuts at my electronics workbench, typing this too you from the shop listening to Led Zepplein…...

good way to end a crappy day. I tracked down the camshaft leak on my van. I went and bought all the parts. Then I broke two lugs off the driverside wheel because some axehole at the tire shop overtightened the things. That was just before I broke two 19mm sockets trying to get the lug out of the center of the harmonic balancer. Going to pick up a specialty tool tomorrow, gotta love those.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good thing your heart doctor didn't move to Ohio!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
As much of a PITA auto repairs are (home repairs, for that matter), it's ALWAYS nice to have a good reason to buy a new tool!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, A little robaxin and the piano pain stays at bay. . . until this time of night, and then it seems to remind me in a big way. I refuse to take any of the big painkillers though. I'm just finally off the damn things.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, hope your tickers ok.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you are wrong with that cereal box, that's not me.
My box is where I am dressed as a Quacker because I love to get my oats.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We need Eddies back badly to keep us ahead of the planesmen.
I do miss him and his Cajun mispronunciations, his long solo interviews and the customer list at Popeye's. He was like a candle - nay, a beacon which burned through the night, idly chatting among himself and keeping the rich and quaint dialog flowing to add to the numbers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Bags & Rex,
What kind of trouble are you two up to???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, just the usual crap. Got an appointment tomorrow with my primary care doctor and also going to have my port flushed - similar to an enema, but no ass involved.
Otherwise still waiting to hear about my new treatment meds, trying to deal with a lot of depression associated with it. I'm not the best of company right now. Sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya. I hope all works out. Keep a stiff upper lip!!!

Try not to cause toooo much trouble, just enough!!!

I need to get my beauty sleep, so I need to say good night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Ooohhhh, I almost missed that….
You said no "ass" involved. Who'd you get to go to your appointment for you???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice one Randy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good night, each and every one of us.


----------



## Bagtown

nite


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, Did you get the HF suspenders with her? They were an option…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, It kinda smells like diesel fuel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I found your Quaker version…..


----------



## Gene01

Hi Dave.


----------



## Gene01

Patron.
Gettin old ain't for thithies.
Lost hair.
Lost 20/20 eyesight
Lost knees.
Lost teef.
Can't find all my tools. 
Yeah, that one, too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Marty, you got the correct box.

Well, it's another day, going to be hot here again, but maybe a cool down at the weekend - Yeah!
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gene01

OTOH,
More face to wash.
Use less shampoo, though.
Cool glasses. (3 lenses)
More time to read in the bathroom. 
Get to eat more ice cream, soup, and oatmeal.
When I do find a tool, it's like Christmas all over again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Gene, look at it this way. The alternative is not so good, so put to good use what you have left, and don't concern yourself that now you know everything, young 'un's think they have all the answers.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
The older I get, the dumber I get. 
Wisdom only comes if you learn from your mistakes. 
I've had ample opportunity to amass wisdom. 
Remembering is the problem.
And, I've always been a slow learner.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, the older I get, the more selective I become about about things. I consider the effort required, the time required and what benefit the outcome would be. Yes we amass wisdom, but finding a recipient who will take the wisdom as a gift and run with it, is rare.
We were probably the same when we were younger, have you never said to yourself, "my dad was right, I wish I'd listened to him more ".?


----------



## DS

Wow Marty! You really took me back to my childhood with the ceral box cutout records. 
I actually had these!

If I recall, we had to tape pennies to the face so they would spin instead of slip on the turntable.
Cheap plastic coating on the box had the grooves and they sounded horrible.

Still, if you had these "free" records today they'd probably fetch some coin, I suspect.

I've been super busy of late, but still find time to lurk about every now and then.
Cheers to all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*My dear ol' dad joined LJ's today. So I had to take the bag off my head and make myself look presentable…*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DS*, I had a few myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, Stumpy's Dad's in the house. Clean your self up a bit…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

C'mon Stumps. Give it up. You gotta tell us which new member is your Dad. We want to make sure we show him more respect than we'd ever show you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm torn between two auctions Saturday. They both start at 10am and they're 15 miles apart…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

Have your wife go to the other one and buy everything and that way when you are done picking through it you can sell the rest here along with what you buy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
*IF* I were to clean up my act, who would make Stumpy look good???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You could always clone yourself. You'd either be able to be in two different auctions at once, or you would always have someone *willing* to talk to you!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Don't you think ONE 1 Marty is enough. lol


----------



## Bagtown

I'm gonna make a tie out of wood so I look presentable for Stumpy Sr.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here he is. Make him feel welcome!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Have you forgotten your manners??? Say "Please", when you command your minions!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Hi.
149 new? I'm not reading it all.
All my homework is done, and the first day of high school wasn't THAT bad, except that I got lost a few times.
Marty, You are missing my sugar crisp!
Stumpy, Congrats!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - what does "rethinking the whole bench" mean? I was really looking forward to the 4 in 1 bench! Whatever you decide - you are right.

Speaking of benches….....Marty - how is that airplane fix? It was way too cool to not fix…...

Stumpy - I'm thinking you got more to worry about than just the bag…......but good to see your dad getting into it….

Too many posts to comment - but I do remember the cheesy cereal box records also….......would only listen to them on somebody else's turntable…..)

Kind of like the best boat, is somebody else's boat. Words I live by…....


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Fear not, there are many more days & academic disciplines in which to get lost!!!


----------



## Alexandre

yep.


----------



## Alexandre

to


----------



## Alexandre

get


----------



## Alexandre

more


----------



## Alexandre

posts


----------



## Alexandre

on


----------



## Alexandre

here


----------



## Alexandre

i'll


----------



## Alexandre

help


----------



## Alexandre

get


----------



## Alexandre

more


----------



## Alexandre

for


----------



## Alexandre

you


----------



## Alexandre

guys


----------



## Alexandre




----------



## Alexandre

and


----------



## Alexandre

that


----------



## Alexandre

handplane


----------



## Alexandre

of


----------



## Alexandre

your


----------



## Alexandre

dreams


----------



## Alexandre

is


----------



## Alexandre

beating


----------



## Alexandre

us


----------



## Alexandre

up


----------



## Alexandre

i'll


----------



## Alexandre

try


----------



## Alexandre

help


----------



## Alexandre

you


----------



## Alexandre

guys


----------



## Alexandre

Come on…. 
Guys, We are catching to HPOYD and there is about 69 more posts till we can overtake them..


----------



## Alexandre

heres one for good health


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I want to see your "Amazing Stumpy Nubs Lumber Resaw Machine"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy there cricket. You'll wear out your keyboard…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I enjoyed catching the HPOYD thread. It was a good running joke the first time.
We made that accomplishment though. 
Now I just really don't care to try and keep up with them.
I only come here to talk to friends. 
The one message drawn out over thirty one words posts thing though has gotten kind of annoying.
We either catch them or we don't.
We keep up or we don't.
Who cares?


----------



## Alexandre

haha… I'm using a external keyboard…
yeah I guess


----------



## JL7

I'm with William…....don't care whether we keep up and certainly don't need to read one word posts….....

Except if Dave's counting….that's kinda funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have gotten absolutely nothing done this week. 
I have been sick.
I had to go out in the cold rain to cover an open window while we had all that hurricane mess coming through.
I've been feeling like crap ever since.
I think I'm about over it.
The last few days though, spending much time in this unbearable heat just make me feel like puking my guts out.
Oh yeah, it's been so hot that I went out into the dark the other night around ten, and it felt like the sin was still beating down on me.
You know it's hot when you can get a tan at night time.

I have wanted some better horns for my Blazer for a long time.
I found some at my favorite resale shop the other day.
They are the huge, long, double horns like they put on eighteen wheelers back before air brakes.
I had to take them apart and do some cleaning and adjusting, but they work good and I only gave five bucks for them. 
I'll get them mounted on the Blazer when the temperature is a more bearable level.


----------



## patron

take your time william

we got to conserve 
what still works


----------



## JL7

William - good score on the horns….I have an air horn on the motorcycle and it comes in real handy when the bone heads are out and about….


----------



## DIYaholic

I like the "old time" aaahuuuugaaaa horns…...


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - bad news - all your secrets have been revealed: click


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like the ooga horns, but they're just not loud enough for what I need. I'm running about four hundred horses under the hood of an '82 blazer. I have three inch exhaust with an H-pipe and turnouts. I often run the turnouts open, which basically turns the exhaust system into three inch open headers. I wanted horns that can be heard over that.
I think these will do it. 
While testing them, after cleaning and adjusting, I tested them on an old battery at the shop.
My wife came running to the shop to see what the hell the noise was.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I had plans to put my "system" onto paper, but was waiting for the economy to turn around. That's my story at least!!!


----------



## JL7

Don't you wonder how the procrastination guy ever got around to publishing his book?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here are the same as what I bought. I can't seem to find much information on them online.
Anyone know anything else about them or how I might find out more about them?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Like many subjects, I know nothing about your horns…..


----------



## JL7

William - I say if you can apply power to them and they are louder than your open headers…....You got a winner!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

JL, they are definately louder. 
These are horns that you do not want to be standing in front of without hearing protection when they go off. 
It did take a little work to get them going through. Mostly it involved cleaning rust off of the contacts and such. 
I still plan on doing some more cleaning and painting before mounting them though.

There is a reason I want such loud horns.
It seems people have a habit of cutting me off. 
I think sometimes the look of my vehicle just makes people want to get on my nerves.
The thing is though, it is so loud that laying on the horn is useless, since they can't hear it over the exhaust.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad I found these too.
I've been thinking about train horns.
I really didn't want to run a large enough air system to run them though.
To use train horns I would have needed quite a large compressor or one helluva compressed air holding tank.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff,* The plane is hanging from the ceiling of the shop. It has primer and filler on it. I was hoping to put a second coat of primer on it tonight but I had to mow the yard after I lost my dog out there. Maybe get to shoot it tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why are you going to shoot your dog tomorrow???

Try getting cattle, sheep or goats, then you won't need to mow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

If you are going to shoot your dog, do it tonight! That way you won't have to feed it in the morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm OFF to see a movie.
A wonderful movie on Netflix.
Because.
Because. 
Because. 
BECAUSE!!!!!!
Ok, I'm out, I can't even think of anything for that last line.

And NO, I'm not going to watch the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## superdav721

The Art of Procrastination: A Guide to Effective Dawdling, Lollygagging and Postponing
THAT WUZ FUNNY!!!!!
Jeff you now have me thinking about "storage"


----------



## superdav721

I have been toss around sheetrock mud all night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Were you able to get ANY of that mud on the seams of the wallboard?!?


----------



## Bagtown

Well, I'm having my second drink in a very long time.
The first one was 20 min. Ago.
Rye ( brand is 40 Creek, made in small batches and I highly Reccommend), and ginger.
I shred frozen ginger root into a tall glass with ice, then Add the zest and juice of 1/2 a lime.
Add 2.5 oz of that really nice 40 creek rye, and stir.
After its Been stirred for a bit to get it nice and cold, start pouring Canada Dry Ginger Ale to top it off.
If you have a good quality ginger beer on hand, try that.

Just feel like having a drink.
No judging as I make my way to the kitchen for number three. 
sometimes you just gotta go for it.
I only wish that y'all were having one here with me.
Hey did you see that? I said y'all. 

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm having a beer. Does that count?


----------



## Bagtown

Sure does


----------



## Bagtown

Cheers


----------



## DIYaholic

Right back at ya Mike! Enjoy that "adult beverage", in moderation of course.

I wood join you for another, but unfortunately I need to examine the back of my eyelids…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags said ya'll!
That just goes to prove that there's a little bit of *********************************** in all of us.
Aint that right, ya'll?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just watched the stupidest movie I've seen in a long time.
One of my sons wanted to see it, but I still can't believe I just sat through the entirety of "Hot Rod" without throwing the computer. 
That was some stupid crap.


----------



## KTMM

Just an update… my shop is a lot cleaner.

I called to check on that job since it's been two weeks since the interview, I have to wait another week for an answer. Seems that the company got some setbacks with the hurricane last week. They tend to ship people to where things go out and try and restore certain things in those areas.

Somebody mentioned not working for the government. Just an FYI, I currently work for my state's Department of Revenue, in IT.

This clip sums up what's happened to me over the past year, by more than one person…
I got denied a pay raise this past month, because I didn't use enough keywords in my justification…


----------



## KTMM

Oh yeah, I'm the guy on the right for the sake of this example….

Time to suck it up and quit whining…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
I figured if I made it look loud enough it would look legit.
I feel like crap this morning.
As soon as those kids get on the bus though, I'm going to try and get to the shop anyway.
I've got to get my work bench cleaned off.
I still have the mess from working on those horns all over it right now. 
I may clean and shoot a coat of primer on those horns too just to stop future rust until I can get to them.
I need to tighten my butt up.
I have a cradle to get built.

I hope you get that job you're wanting Lucas.
I know they have treated you badly at your present job for some time. 
At least you have the education to fall back on if you have to in the future.
When I was younger, I didn't get an education.
I couldn't stand the thought of sitting behind a desk all day.
So yea, I understand wanting to work your butt off doing manual labor instead of what you're currently doing.
I also made that choice a long time ago.
My mistake though was not getting the education to do the office work if I had to. 
You never know what life will throw at you.

Yea, I know everyone thinks I'm just a dumbass sometimes.
In high school though, I was on the fast track to college.
I had hopes at one point in my life of becoming a write of some kind.
I left the state right after high school though, with plans to return for school, and started working in the sun for some pretty good money.
I liked it and never returned for that scholarship I had going for me.
Yes, I had a scholarship and didn't use it. Actually, I had two scholarships. There's no need in kicking me in the butt, I've done that enough to myself.
After the wreck in '99 though, I was no longer able to do the manual labor I had learned to do so well.
So here I am.

My advice to you is this.
If you do get that job you're wanting, keep your non-manual labor skills sharp and up to date.
You never know when you may need them.


----------



## patron

morning william

hope you get to feeling better

sounds like grandpa stuff on your plate
congrats

i was thinking MIT once
but life gave me 
federal pen instead

so manual woodworker 
it has been

now manual is dropping too

did load 4 wheelbarrows of firewood
on the porch yesterday

i did see MIT across the river once
office work around here
consists of taking piles of paper
to the dump when the bills get paid


----------



## StumpyNubs

*KTMM*- I love the IT crowd! I watch it on Netflix


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
I am not doing grandpa work David.
One of my cousins though, her daughter is due in October, and I've agreed to make her a cradle. 
You'll know when I find out I'm becoming a grandpa.
You'll be able to hear me screaming *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!* all the way over there in the desert. 
Yes, I know I'm getting older, but I'm fighting it every step of the way, and becoming grandpa isn't going to help my fight.


----------



## patron

well that's a good way to sidestep that william

should give you more time to play young

don't exert yourself though

maybe just toot your new horns
when it happens


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Nice story William. I bet if everyone fessed up then you would find a lot of people with similar stories of their early choices and regrets.
At my times of critical choices, I was either going to go professional with a R&R band or take out an apprenticeship in mechanical engineering and design. My dad leaned on me hard to do the latter, so that's what I did, and I am glad that I did. That choice has given me many employment choices and never seen me out of works for all those years. Another thing I was considering doing was Script Writing, but that too was a hit and miss affair for work.
The question is, taking away the security of gainful employment and the money factor out, what would you have REALLY have wanted to do?


----------



## KTMM

Wow, it just dawned on me that when you said Script Writing you weren't referring to Java coding.

A song comes to mind, "back when a coke was a coke…."

Stumpy, I heard it's rumored there will be a season 5…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucas:
Byte me !


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Lucus*- Sure, there will be a season five. But there's still a couple episodes to do for season 1 and then season 2 starts in October.

There are some big improvements on the way too. Wait and see…

HEY- I finally got to do one of the milestone posts! 18,800!


----------



## Bagtown

You guys see this project for a tubafore contest.
Pretty cool.

Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Marty,










Veronica ….. oooh yah!

Patron,

People actually pay money out your way to fill their chimney with creosote? Not around here.

Stumpy,

You'll have fun in that Bobcat… but I'd sell the pipe and iron by the pound and reclaim that barn for something productive. And this coming from a true pack rat.

Happy Friday all….. I'm so beat it aint funny.


----------



## patron

i cut and burned all the pinon
as it died for 5 years
on my property
(burns like oak)
but it is hard to get now
and is up to about $220 a cord here now
(a cord to a chicano is a truckload)

i'm to beat up to go get wood now
and don't have a truck to do it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

1305 post sense i last was on line ,just wanted to stop and say hay and am working thue a mess but it will work out , thanks guys for the friendship it means a lot ,ill be back, so dont forget me, luv you all your friend Eddie ,Rex still keeping younin my prayers , Dave hope the grandbaby goes well ,David thanks .


----------



## DIYaholic

*EDDIE's BACK!!!*

Good to see you, Eddie.

Inquiring minds want to know what you've been up to???


----------



## Bagtown

Good to see you Eddie, Hope everything works out.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - welcome back! Work thru your stuff and speak up if you need anything. Be good my friend….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Patron

I love eating roasted pinon nuts. mmmmm are they good. Better then sunflowerseeds. 

Do not forget next time you are traveling please stop by here.
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone seem my MoJo.

I have lost it and can not find it. I lost it somewhere between getting married and tomarrow. Your help is very valued in finding it.

Arlin
Missing my MoJo


----------



## Bagtown

I know what you mean Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bag

Please do not tell me you lost yours too.

Now I really have a problem, How will I know when and if someone finds our MoJo who it belongs too. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had hoped to get this weeks show done this evening, but family business prevailed. The funeral is tomorrow, so the show will be late. Perhaps Monday or Tuesday.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go kick a puppy…


----------



## Alexandre

okay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just kidding about the puppy…. she's a year old…


----------



## DamnYankee

*EDDIE!!!!!* How's it hanging?

Well I've pulled my right Achillies tendon while running….no running for me for several days (possibly a WEEK!)
This is going to DRIVE ME NUTS!


----------



## StumpyNubs

In other news…

I got two new tools today. I am petty excited. One was a Kreg bandsaw fence (a gift from my father). I was planning on making a fence for my new bandsaw (also a gift from my father) that I got a couple months ago. But let's face it, a precision made store bought model… that is free… is too good to pass up. I still plan on making one for the other band saw on a future episode.










The second tool was a Craftsman mortising machine. I already had a HF mortising machine which is good after a few modifications. But the Craftsman is a LOT nicer. It's one of the last Craftsman tools that are still worth buying- which is likely why it was on clearance for over 50% off!










So, to quote a 1990's rap lyric by Ice Cube, "today was a good day"...


----------



## DamnYankee

So…those two planes I bought were just staring at me in my room over the past week and I just couldn't take it any longer! Went out and got some rust remover from Home Depot (not Evapo Rust, some other brand/stuff). You brush the stuff on, let sit over night and it turns the rust back into steel. Working very nicely! I hope to get back to them later next week when I have days off and ture, polish, and sharpen.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The rust turns back to steel? Interesting… I wonder if they have one that makes the rust turn into a delicious buttery spread. I'm hungry…


----------



## DamnYankee

From what I've seen it turns some of it back and turns the rest into some crispy black junk. But the final result is the steel is clean and smooth. Some of parts of the irons took two applications.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Does that crispy black junk taste like butter?


----------



## DamnYankee

I doubt it.

However, there are two things I do know of that taste like butter….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Butter and "I can't believe it's not butter" spread?


----------



## DamnYankee

margarine and butter


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was looking at your projects. I especially like the two "American Girl" ones. Not because I am into dolls, (what, do you think I'm some sort of weirdo?) but because it's nice to make stuff for your kids. Sometimes I wish I had kids. You're a lucky man.

I need to get some projects posted on here. People will think I'm just a pretty face if I don't have some work to back it up!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyone remember Garbage Pail kids? The trading cards were big when I was a lad. Maybe I'll hop over to ebay and see what a set would run me… of course I will likely end up with no cards and at least three old hand planes. And then the wife will be mad at me. Maybe I should just go to bed. After all, it's almost 9:00!


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, When Woodcraft or someone interacts or gives me good customer service, I'll be getting the Powermatic 701 Mortiser.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
By all means, post some projects, it'll add to (start) your "street cred". Fear not though, we wood NEVER accuse you of being a pretty face, we actually preffered the bag!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
I also liked the bow tie.

BTW: Congrats on the BS fence & Mortiser!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

So… I went to ebay and learned that I should have kept all those original series 1 Garbage Pail Kids cards from the 80's.

And, yes, I did end up looking at the hand planes. Question for you: Can this still be considered a hand plane? I think he's missing a few parts.

I may have to go post that one on the HPOYD thread!


----------



## JL7

I remember these….......wacky packages>














































Cool new tools Stumpy…....nothing better….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, eddie found his way home…..


----------



## DamnYankee

The doll furniture is fun to make. While small it still requires the same planning, consideration and joinery as full-sized furniture. The smaller size makes it easier to manage in my shop. Being doll furniture, and usually painted, I can avoid higher priced hardwoods. Painting it though is tough as the spaces are frequently tight. I have found with some of the pieces (the armoire I've made and sold about 6), I can put a good first coat on all the wood before I cut. As it turns out, where I want to glue is usually where I've cut (ripped, crosscut, dado, groove, etc) the wood.

Painting a 4×8 piece of plywood, or a plank of wood is a lot easier than painting all the cut-out pieces.


----------



## DamnYankee

I remember wacky packs! My brother and I had them stuck all over our bed frames!


----------



## JL7

Bingo Rob…....same here….


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is gonna be a grandpa, Rex was a drug runner, and Lucas is back in the future…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I remember both the "Garbage Pail Kids" & the "Wacky Packs".

Yanks,
I hope your ankle heals up quickly.


----------



## DamnYankee

I know I had the "Mountain Goo" Wacky Pack


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm having a Yukon Jack and eating Chex Mix. The missus is playing a computer game and the dogs are sleeping. not a bad end to the day…


----------



## JL7

Off topic again…..

Been engineering a different cribbage board design…...using end grain inlays for the streets…..

Once I start a project like this…......It's all I think about…...almost…and it involves jigs….....


----------



## JL7




----------



## StumpyNubs

Jigs? Now we got a project!

I know cribbage boards are popular woodworking projects. But I never knew anyone who actually played cribbage. Is it like Monopoly without the money… and the fun?


----------



## JL7

Cough…..

Stumps…..cribbage is a great game if you have the right contender…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Cribbage is a very fun card game, made proportionately more difficult with alcohol consumption.


----------



## Alexandre

Scrabble…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can't play Scrabble because I can't spell. My wife is an excellent speller. You can imagine what a Scrabble game between the two of us is like: "Are you some kind of retard? There's no "f" in "otorhinolaryngological" !

(That's a real word. I Googled it.)

I hate cabbage. Is cribbage anything like that? Because if it is, I'm sure I'd hate it.

I am thinking of buying a car. This one looks nice. I like vintage stuff, and my truck is a Ford.

Of course I may need to get a loan or two (or three) for that ride…


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Is that how you spell skrabbil???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Speaking of old cars: I live an hour and a half from Henry Ford Museum. It is a billion acres of everything. One of each telephone ever made, a collection of pencils that would make anyone dizzy. But it also has some great old cars, actually hundreds of them. Including the car Kennedy was shot in, the chair Lincoln was shot in… come to think of it, it has a lot of things people were shot in… My favorite (after the Lincoln stuff) is the first light bulb Thomas Edison made, or maybe George Washington's teeth. I can't decide.

Next door is Greenfield Village. It's a "town" made up of old building that Henry Ford moved to the site to preserve. Among them in the original Wight Brothers bicycle shop, Thomas Edison's original lab, and lots of stuff like that.

Come to Michigan and see it some day. And pick up a jug of our maple syrup. It's great on pancakes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, I'm going to bed to read. General Grant's about to lay siege to Richmond and I want to know how it turns out!

As that guy with the baseball for a head says… Nightall (or something like that)....


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
With out any due respect, I'll stick with *MY* Vermont maple syrup!!! I would however, love to visit the Henry Ford Museum. I have been to Michigan a couple of times, when I was 3 to 4 years old. My Aunt & Uncle had a cottage on Lake Michigan (probably in the lake by now), that we would visit. I remember some fun times there, barely.


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, Why not buy me this set of chisels and a horsebutt leather strop...


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Wait… You have Maple Syrup in Vermont?
I thought We had it all in Canada ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Now that your dad is a LJ, do we call him "Mr. Stumpy" & refer to you as "Little Stumpy"???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was about to buy you that set of chisels. But then you threw in the leather strop and that just seemed too greedy. So instead I bought you one rusty Harbor Freight chisel with a nick in the edge and a big blue spot from overheating on the grinder. You just pay the shipping….


----------



## Alexandre

LOL.
How about you keep the strop then?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy- He's not too picky. I'm sure he'd be fine with "Sir".


----------



## StumpyNubs

Alex- Sorry. My family fought in WWII and we still hold a grudge against the Japanese. Well, not so much the people, but the chisels are not even allowed to be mentioned at the dinner table!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - when are you going to have your father over to the forum? And properly introduce him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, This one is up for auction tomorrow. I've been entertaining the idea….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did you know that grapefruit can make you thin? I want to get in shape, but I don't know if I have it in me to get those sweet "grapefruit" abs!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- That's a sweet ride! Add some wood paneled doors and I'm in! Will you buy it for me and let me pay you later like that froe? I'll pay as much as twelve dollars. But you have to pay the shipping!

Yanks- My dad is more of a reader than a talker. Besides, I like him to think we talk about woodworking over here. If he came to check us out he'd see that we talk about grapefruit and garbage pail kids. That would bring him too much shame…


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - gotta love an old jeep wagoneer


----------



## boxcarmarty

1979….. I may have to replace my pickup…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, the Yukon Jack is gone and so am I. (Not inebriated, just off to bed.)

Have a good night everyone, and remember… (I was going to say something wise and memorable here but I can't think of everything so I just farted and went to bed).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, the cheep bottom shelf stuff is almost gone and so am I…..


----------



## Bagtown

Night ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
This wood be a more appropriate Jeep….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I was in the UP at KI Sawyer for 2 years. Lots of snow and cold. However, tons of fishing, hunting, and winter fun.
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

It's not even 10:30pm on a friday night…....

What a bunch of light weights!

Nighty, night "Little Stumpy" & Mini Marty…...


----------



## Bagtown

almost 11:30 here Randy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
First to answer Rex's question. He asked, "The question is, taking away the security of gainful employment and the money factor out, what would you have REALLY have wanted to do?" 
I'd have been an author of short novels. There was a time when I used to write a lot. I'm not talking about writing little notes. I would fill up two five subject notebooks on one story. When I wasn't writing, I was reading other people's work. My favorite authors of the time were Steven King, John Grisham, Louis La'Moire, and anything by Charles Dickens or Mark Twain I could get my hands on. 
Unfortunately, I had one of those fathers. Once I reached a certain age, "men" just weren't supposed to spend their time with their nose in a danged book, whether it was reading or writing. So I done what he told me, and I learned to overhaul engines while he supervised with a beer in his hand. That's another story for another time though.

I had a good day considering I didn't get to do what I wanted to do. I had intentions of heading straight for the shop this morning. My wife informed me she and I were getting away from the house for a while by ourselves. That was fine with me.
We wound up at a flea market in Jackson. She bought a lot. 
I bought a two Jimmy Buffett CDs and a Georgia Satellites CD. 
My best find though was a box of books. I bought thirty seven different volumes of Handy Man Club of America wood working series books for ten bucks. 
There's different books in there covering everything from routers, jigs, outdoor projects, toy project, and so much more. 
For ten bucks, I just couldn't pass it up.

After getting back, I did sand and get the first coat of paint on my horns. 
I'm going to bed now. I'm tired.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Arlin- The UP is beautiful, especially in the fall. And there's no better place on earth for hunting and fishing than Michigan. Unless you hunt lions or something like that. Or people… the ultimate game… Sorry, got caught up in an old movie for a minute there!

I was off to bed until I saw Arlin's post. Now I'm really gone. Plus, I was waiting to see what "TheDude" said after I called him a "poo-poo" in the HPOYD thread.

Night-Night!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I didn't say I was going to bed. I said I was almost gone…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Gotta luv that Jimmy Buffett. I've gone to 8 or ten shows, over the last twenty years…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Mini Marty,
OPPS! My bad!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms rolled thru tonight. Plenty of lightning, rain, drunks running thru the yard and into trees…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

1.7 inches and still raining…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, I said drunks running into trees…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Nite guys


----------



## superdav721

Eddie good to see you post and I hope all works your way. Really good to see you.
I have been busy working on the house and you guys have gone nuts. 
Dogs barking loud, Ill be back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I ain't running into your trees. I'm running into my trees…..


----------



## superdav721

It's good to see so many posting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
How's the room rehab going?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, we are all so glad you are back, and so is your local Popeye's.
Looking forward so much to your monologues and swamp logic. Missed yer.


----------



## superdav721

Priming tomorrow. Thank God.
Now she is talking about another room. Oh nO !!!!!
Now I am married to a woman that can make her own cakes from scratch and the put home made icing on them. They look store bought and taste home made. Now why in the hell can she not make sheet-rock mud look like a dirt dabber put it on the wall is beyond me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If she WANTED to mud the room, see could & would. But then, why would she keep you around?


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay … to answer Rex's question…. I'm doing what I really wanted to do…. though I am looking forward to more woodworking when I retire.


----------



## bandit571

Just to get to the bottom of things here…


----------



## DIYaholic

bandit571,
There is NO bottom here…....

We keep finding ways to hit rock bottom & then go further!


----------



## DIYaholic

To answer Rex's question….

I think it is too late to run away with the circus and become a trapeze artist. Now then, I would probably be a great candidate to become a "carny"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Rock bottom is above us


----------



## DIYaholic

As it is no longer today, (it is tonight) I must shut my eyes until it is tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

here's an idea…. take a box of spare plane part, and make a kit out of them. Open the box to reveal a complete handplane.

Better go check your box of spare parts, something just might be happening in there….

You've been warned….


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning to all you late risers!
Sorry but the coffee is all gone.


----------



## Gene01

On my second cup. It's 04:30 in AZ.
Headed for the swap meets. Guns and tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit sounded pretty serious about that. I'll have to put it on my bucket list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rob, Gene…..


----------



## ssnvet

morning…..

dump run today…. fun, fun :^(

Marty…
I used to have a white wagoneer with wood siding and it would go anywhere… unfortunately the frame rusted to pieces and I let it go cheap.

Stumps…
Re. the AG gymnastic projects…. they were inspired by the olympics…. buy these things seem to come back to bite me, as two of the girls became so enthusiastic about gymnastics that they determined to take lessons…. cha-ching. They each opted to give up dance lessons and do some work around the house to defray the cost and show they were serious… so it's off to their second Sat. lesson this a.m. after the dump. They are great kids and I'm not about to trade them in. We absolutely must do GF village and HF museum the next time we make a MI pilgrimage.

Patron…
Oak and Maple is all we cut and burn in these parts… the only pine around is White pine, and though it makes great kindling and burns hot, the BTU/lb. is half that of the hardwood and it goops up the chimney.

Tool Gloat (kinda)...
Picked up a new grill at HD on Labor Day sale (they also give 10% discount to vets on any fed. holiday). "Some assembly required" hah! took me three nights… but we're gonna fire her up and burn some burgers this p.m.


----------



## boxcarmarty

ssnvet, I'm still not sure which auction I'll end up at. But if it's with the Jeep, I'll defiantly check it out. I need to figure it out here shortly because they start in just over an hour.

Tool Gloat (kinda)...
If you shop at Lowes, They give a 10% discount to vets everyday. You just have to ask for it…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.
Continuing from marty… "If you shop at Lowes, They give a 10% discount to vets everyday. You just have to ask for it….." You can also try use a Harbour Frieght coupon there…
Marty, What auctions have you got today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, I have Saturday auctions today…..


----------



## bandit571

Shake-a-box plane. Frome a few parts laying around the shop…









and some other parts in a box









add some parts from the mail man:









and take it for a test drive..









Yep, you have been warned…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Twenty= to choose from…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Aren't you afraid of running out of money and SPACE?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*STAY TUNED FOR AUCTION RESULTS…..*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Whatcha get Marty?


----------



## JL7

Staying tuned….....

hurry!


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't stay tuned! I have a party to go to. Hurry, Marty, HURRY!!!


----------



## JL7

Run Marty Run!


----------



## DIYaholic

I did get some shop time today. Cut out another "oven rack pushmepullyou" thingamaijig dohicky!!! I also relocated the power switch on my C'man TS. It was on the right hand side, not very accessable or within reach during an "OH SH!T" momment. Now it is located up front on the left, mucho easier to access!!!


----------



## patron

firewood on the porch
this is the first load










we are waiting marty


----------



## patron

que paso here
i posted a comment
and a picture

pulse says it took

no post
no picture

*EDIT*
now it shows up

STOP RUNNING MARTY
AND POST FOR US


----------



## boxcarmarty

While there was alot of new (still in the box stuff at this auction. I was able to sneak out a few antique tools…..

horizontal egg beater (note the level on the side) wood handle missing









How many double handles have you seen???









Hey Dave, How's this for a $1???









draw knife (to rusty to see a name)









Stumpy, Does this $1 Stanley #51 make me look fat???









laminate trimmer (new in the box)









Roller stands are like clamps. You can never have enough…..









and a robot vacuum to chase saw dust and the dog…..


----------



## patron

nice haul

ok
you can resume running


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice haul. I'm equally glad you didn't get any hand planes to restore, as HPOYD doesn't need any more posts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Your museum collection keeps growing. Will "Stumpy Hotel" patrons receive free admission???


----------



## JL7

Nice toys Marty….......all I got was a sheet of 1/2" MDF…..not very exciting…..

Nice wood pile David!

Randy - congrats on the shop time - isn't this 2 weeks in a row?!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I have been in the doldrums for a while, specifically because of the chaos about getting me on to a new treatment ordered by my oncologist. As readers will know, the plan was for me to go on Zytiga, which entailed taking 4 pills a day instead of the previous 21 day chemo infusions because that treatment had stopped working.
The path to obtaining these pills has been long and very worrying. I have medicare, plus the donut hole added insurance and also a top of the line medical insurance policy, but I was stunned when the pharmacy wanted a $2,800.00 co pay per month for the pills. Of course that notion was a non starter and since there have been attempts to get the drug company to reduce the cost, but to no avail. Last week my oncology counselor started proceeding to try different charities to hep out, of course there were procedures which would all take time, and in any case I did not feel good about begging to a charity.
So now, on Monday I am due at the hospital to start another version of chemo that my insurances cover, which is good, but I am worried about the time lost without treatment as the chances of this cancer spreading needs consistant treatment.

Over the years, going to the UK to visit my mom when she was with us, I garnerd enough reward air miles for free round trip ailine tickets, so here is another scenario I was forced to consider:
Being born and raised in the UK makes me an automatic citizen when there, so being as I had the air fare covered, why not go over there and get the pills I need on the NHS, in other words FREE. Agh, the wonders of universal healthcare for citizens. But the meds would not actually be free, as there would be a standard charge of $7.50 - oh wait, not so because I am retired, unemployed and not uder 18 years of age, so it will be FREE.
I deeply considered doing this, but found that I could not bare to leave Sandra and my dog alone, I would miss the dog too much.

Anyway, that's the latest folks, the bright side is I get to visit my cute nurses every 21 days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I'd better retract that Stanley #51 for a dollar before HPOYD gets wind of it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It is indeed 2 weeks in a row. I may need to schedule a doctors appointment to find out what is wrong with me! ( ) insert one liner here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm delighted, er ecstatic to hear that you are at the least going to receive some form of treatment.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Randy, I am Soooo relieved, just hoping no damage has been done with the break from treatment.
I have not been posting much recently, and this is the reason why.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear some progress Rex. I would have held out for a trip to Disney World…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, my Disney World is right here on this thread


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Looking forward to hearing more of your exploits with the nurses!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Disney or Dizzy???


----------



## DIYaholic

The laundry is done. The shop lights have been turned off. It is time to PARTY!!!

Gotta go…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, the funeral was today. Not too bad. Grandma seems to be feeling a lot better now that most of it is over.

I took measurements to build an urn. Amazing how a grown man can be reduced to a bag full or dust and bone chips that fits in a 7×7x4" box.

I have some nice curly maple and walnut. I plan on a big memory box with a smaller urn box inside. I'll post it on LJs when done.

Good to see you up and around Rex.


----------



## Alexandre

Add some cocabolo accents and cherry and make a box your grandfather would be proud of Stumpy!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - Sorry for you lost. That memory box may very well be the most important woodworking project you will ever do.


----------



## DamnYankee

*NEED COFFEE!!!!*


----------



## Alexandre

But its night…
You wont be able go into lalaland


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sanded and shot a second coat of primer tonight…..


----------



## Alexandre

Nice Marty… 
Can it fly?


----------



## ssnvet

Can you rumba with your roomba Marty.

Got o go to the rod n gun club with my brother today… He's visiting from afar and we haven't seen each other in 10 years. Had a blast ….. Literally!

Patron…. If I stacked my firewood that close to the house, I"d be over run with carpenter ants…. They're horrible around these parts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still trying to figure out how to make the roomba rumba…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you ever end up shooting your dog?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm sure the roomba will not work as a DC, even with a cyclone sperator!


----------



## patron

got to put it under the porch roof
or it gets frozen together out on the ground
and i need a wrecking bar 
to pry it apart when it's frozen together

try that in your underwear
at 5 am

talk about rumba


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would short circuit with a nervous breakdown if I took it to the shop…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit nice parts.


----------



## superdav721

Marty you no you got my mouth watering.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am so sad for your loss.
You will honor him in his new home.


----------



## superdav721

I am tired. I have been trying to cover up sharpie marks all day. IMPOSABLE.
I got zinisters shellac based kiltz crap and placed 8 coats on. It still bled through.
I airbrushed one pound cut over it and let it dry 3 hours. It still bled through.
I primed it 5 times, it still came trough.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
The room will be painted light blue to match the marks on the wall.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Dave, you had a tough day. Maybe just remove the sheetrock & remud, I know you have experience!!! Hope tomorrow goes better.


----------



## bandit571

More "nice" parts:









that came out of one mailing box..









"Shaken, not stirred" for two days…









Tested on some beechwood aged stuff…









and send down the Poplar Street Test track. Seems to be a Stanley #4c, type 11….


----------



## bandit571

Phillips headed bolt in the tote until I can remake a brass replacement, from scratch. Old holes were in very bad shape, had to re-thread to a larger thread size.

Maybe get some 1/4' x 20 "all-thread", and some 7/16" diameter Brass "drill rod" and make new handle bolts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Attack of the mutant hand planes…..


----------



## Alexandre

haha.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll build an Army of specialized, highly trained, mutant hand planes and unleash them to defeat HPOYD once and for all. WaHaHaHaHa…........


----------



## Alexandre

And then you spill your coffee….


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll send Dr. bandit across enemy lines as a spy…..

*BUT WAIT*..... Maybe he's here to spy on us, stealing all of our coffee and childhood secrets. Hmmmmmmmm, Something to ponder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll sacrifice the 14yo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry, I haven't taken my morning meds yet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If we are to try and take out the "Hand *Plane* Of Your Dreams" thread, might we need DY to send in an aerial attack???


----------



## Alexandre

Okay.. LOL.
Marty, If you want a bench grinder, Look no further than toolsforworkingwood.
They have a BALDOR  bench grinder for $399 with a free diamond dresser and 2 norton 3x stones…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,
Coffee is being consumed, fog is lifting (from my mind) and Marty is running around unmedicated. Be careful, it's an insane asylum out there!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good idea Randy. We can have Dave fabricate and weld some wings on the mutant planes…..


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, And I already have my shopping list for toolsforworkingwood.
Randy, Want anything from there?
I'm probably going when I am going.. LOL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a war to fight here and the kid wants to talk about toolsforworkingwood…..


----------



## Alexandre

LOL MARTY.
Take your medication.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Notify General Stumpy. Tell him we are awaiting orders…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, Shouldn't DY bring out the aircraft carriers?


----------



## patron

anyone with more than one hand plane
is already on the watch list

we can only pray for you


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
I'll take ONE of everything (2 if it's small)!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a fleet from WW1 and a few from the civil war, but they can still cut butter…..

Ok, maybe I better send them over to the motorpool and have Sgt. Dave give them a tune-up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin to the WoodShack. Need to install cameras on the Sopwith Camel…..


----------



## JL7

Really funny stuff guys! Except the part that Marty's actually being serious…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Interesting tidbit on Atlantic air crossing and don't ask, don't ….

British aviators Alcock and Brown made the first non-stop transatlantic flight in June 1919.[1] They flew a modified World War I Vickers Vimy bomber from St. John's, Newfoundland, to Clifden, Connemara, County Galway, Ireland.[2] The Secretary of State for Air, Winston Churchill, presented them with the Daily Mail prize for the first crossing of the Atlantic Ocean in 'less than 72 consecutive hours'.[3] There was also a small amount of mail carried on the flight making it the first transatlantic airmail flight


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, Rex, I wont ask….....

Jeff,
Of course Marty is being serious. He'll start the war, but will remain totally safe with a deferment for mental instabilty!!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, What are you going to do with 2 bench grinders, 2 sets of sharpening stones and that?


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Double handed sharpening, it'll save tons of time!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I got the horns mounted and working in the Blazer yesterday.
My shop needs a good once over before starting a new project now.
I had planned on doing that yesterday, but it got to be too much for me and I called it a day.
Hopefully I'll make it there today.
Too early to tell.
It aint looking promising at the moment.
I just took my meds though.
Maybe I'll feel better in a little while.

Hey, if we're starting to do frankenstein repairs on hand planes now, I have a #6 I'd like to finish. I'm just missing the iron, iron cap, and lever cap. 
Yea, I got into a frenzy while making a last minute bid on Ebay and didn't notice it was missing all that. 
I've also got two #5s that I think I have enough parts on to make one useable one.

Well I'm off to find something else to do to keep my mind off my pain this morning.
Ya'll take care and give X a spanking for me.


----------



## Alexandre

Well, Randy I'll give you the chisel Stumpy gave me…
A harbour frieght chisel, with a huge nick and its blue from the grinder.


----------



## JL7

Drilled 744 holes before breaking for lunch, but who's counting?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Those look great. Do you need my address for shipping? I don't NEED 8 boards, but X-Mas is coming, so I can get rid of them!!!


----------



## JL7

I WOOD send them Randy, but they're not done yet…..sorry. And only 4 boards when it's all done, less the amount that I screw up…...still plenty of room for screw ups!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Guess I'll have to make my own gifts for giving. Dang, I was hoping to lessen the load.

I need to get back to the shop….....


----------



## superdav721

I am tired. LAying in bed now. Painting almost done. They HAD to pick 2 colors. That made for a lot of cutting in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It COULD have been worse…....
They COULD have picked three colors…....
It COULD have been ME stuck with the painting!!!


----------



## superdav721

I hates painting, but I hate cleaning up after other people that cant paint.


----------



## Bagtown

Breathe Dave.


----------



## bandit571

On a Watch List, is it now???









Got a few more at the house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Boss, de Plane, de PLANE….....


----------



## DIYaholic

I blew the breaker on the circuit for my DC…..
Gotta see if there is another one…...

See ya later!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did I miss some sort of war?

If we're comparing hand plane collections… I have just short of a hundred. You can see a lot of them behind me and hanging above me on the show. Only a handful were purchased new, all the rest are antiques.

GO LIONS!!!!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex Buddy

So what if you are gone to England for a short time. The benifits out weight the price and the short time being over the pond. Your health is way to important to think of the little things.

Plus you can buy all kinds of neat Brit tools for a fraction of the cost and also pick up some antiques too. 

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

LOL? Are you flattening your router table with your army of planes?


----------



## Alexandre

I hear england has a store which sells really expensive chisels and planes…


----------



## Bagtown

In the shop finishing carving a long thin cherry bowl/trencher.
It's been hanging around for more than a month wanting to be finished up, so a rainy Sunday afternoon seems a good time for just such a project.

Anyone want to come over and clean my shop? maybe organise it at the same time?

I didn't think so. Before I go too much further I need to clean up before I hurt myself.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

HEY!

So what's everyone making these days?

I bought plans for Stumpy's horizontal router rig the other day and hope to get that done in the next few weeks.
Today I should finish that wooden bowl thing and get one or two coats of finish on a pine hand dovetailed candlebox from Paul Sellars book.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

I made push sticks for my TS. Only had a crappy plastic one, up till now.

I gotta go food shopping and then drop in on the "Foodie Friends" and mooch a meal…....


----------



## Alexandre

Randy is doing something….
Well, My drill I won from ereplacementparts and mr Mortal came today…


----------



## Bagtown

I just made a finish for this wooden bowl thing.
I melted some beeswax and grape seed oil together.
They say grape seed oil doesn't go rancid.
We'll see. . .
Just waiting for it to cool, I'm hoping for something kind of paste like that I can polish into the wood.
Got to think of the kids chewing on this thing. . .

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I always keep a deferment in my back pocket for special occasions…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, We're gonna need sound samples…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, Those boards have got holes in them, Get you some new ones…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I have a deferment you can borrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who won the war anyway???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Sunday *Bags*, I got the first coat of yellow on the plane today. probably let it sit overnight before hitting it again….. (No Randy, I didn't hit it)


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, If you make a push stick like the plastic one, Then you'll have a crappy wooden one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Bags*, Let me know how that beeswax/grape stuff mixes with bourbon…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
But it would be *WOOD*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Mind your own *BEESWAX*!!!


----------



## Bagtown

mmmmmm bourbon. . . .
Thanks for the idea Marty.

No I'm not mixing the wax with it.

Headed for the Makers Mark right now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Nuts

I just wanted to always say that like the 101st Airboune Commander said in WW2


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have to try it myself…..

Mike, Is honey and grape juice close enough???


----------



## Alexandre

Well, What are you guys having for dinner?


----------



## Alexandre

Also, *Mike*, Theres a storm (I think its hurricane Lesley coming near you) Well, are you getting ready for it?


----------



## Bagtown

Alex - Not going to bother us here. It may touch the peninsula in Newfoundland though.

Marty - Go ahead and try the honey grape juice thing. Let me know how it works.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Mike, They said PEI, Newfoundland and Nova Scotia was going to get affected… What does CBC or CTV say there?
Maybe they are lying to us here mainland


----------



## DamnYankee

The Great Plane War, The Plane to End all Planes…


----------



## superdav721

What are yall talking about?
Me an the wife had to hop on the bike, get away from phones and go ge a bit to eat. That was nice.
Did I hear there are shop cleaning volunteers?


----------



## Bagtown

Alex, I live in New Brunswick. We expect about 30mm of rain tonight.


----------



## Bagtown

Yes Dave, are you volunteering? AWESOME. I'll see you in the morning.


----------



## Alexandre

Oops.. LOL. sorry


----------



## Bagtown

Finally posted something new. 
It smells really good too with that beeswax finish.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre




----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It looks old, are you sure it is new?


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, now that you mention it, it does have an old quality to it. I think it's because all the gouge marks are still in it. Lots of folks today would use a router jig with a bowl bit and then sand it to death for a nice smooth fresh from the factory feel and look. I think that this is how Grampa would have left it if he had made it. 

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

30mm is Canadian for 1.18 inches…..


----------



## Bagtown

yes it is.
I constantly convert in my head when driving and everything else.


----------



## Bagtown

The other day we broke record rainfall here with 160mm of rain
That a little more than 6.0 inches


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, When you get done with Mike's shop, mine could use a going through…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I would love to be able to get to my shop, even if just to clean it up


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning early bird shoppers.
I'm up early getting ready to make the trip to the hospital where I hope I am having some sort of chemo.

No sense of humor:
I was at my primary care doctors on Thursday and he asked me if I had got the Shingles shot yet. No, but tell me more. He said I needed to get it and gave me a prescription to take to the pharmacy where they would do it. So Friday I went to my pharmacy (CVS) and handed the prescription to the girl, who looked at it and said "We don't do that here, you need to take it to Wal-Mart to get done" 
I was a little puzzled and said "Do they give you a jab as you go through less than 10 items checkout?" -No smile, just a dead pan look.
Then my "extended" thinking took over. Looks like Wal-Mart now has the prime medicare contracor for Jabs, so I guess their next step would be to open their own clinic and hospital inside a super store. Just think of it, physicians and surgeons from all over the world who don't speak English, Chinese supplies and equipment, and Chinese "Gleeters" to meet you on arrival - Ah so, you wantee pacemaker with ticking beetle? . They would even get you through the express checkout in a shopping cart to you car. And "Specials to boot" - Kidney Days - buy one and get one Free. Wow. Live Better - Die Sooner.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Rex & other malcontents,
Hope a good weekend was had by all.

Rex,
Good luck & enjoy the jabs. Just remember to lead with your left. Unless of course you are a southpaw!

Everyone else,
Get to work or go find a job!!!

It's 8:00am, gotta start mowing…....


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger - hope things go well today….and look forward to a nurse update…..photos are always welcome.

For no sense of humor - that is some really funny stuff…...GLEETERS! But of course you are right, Wal-Mart will soon be selling houses, cars, earth moving equipment, brides and pretty much everything else you can think of…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wal-Mart Great Wall Hospital:
Gleeter; problem with tresticralls? Go see Dr. Won Hung Lo for tleetment.


----------



## bandit571

Just wax a plane…









sold a few saws..









Might be able to cope without these….









Guess I'll drag out the "Heavy Metal" and get by…









Have fun…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations Arlin,
My day went quite well, thank you. How's by you?

I now have almost no reason to have dull chisels….
I have granite tiles….
I have assorted grits of wet/dry abrasive paper….
I now have a honing jig (purchased today)....
I am however, missing the knowledge and skill to sharpen chisels….
So much to learn, so little time!!!


----------



## superdav721

Good to see you in good spirits Roger.


----------



## JL7

Evening all…..

Had a pretty good day Arlin…...for a Monday!

Randy - I'm right there with ya on the lack of sharpening skills…......but I had an hour or so with the Worksharp before I blew it up and the process is easy enough for even you and I to learn…....Should have the new one on my doorstep on Wednesday…...Hopefully get a few more hours out of it…..every tool in the shop is dull!

Roger - hope your day went well…...

Dave - taking a break from the paint fumes and sheet rock dust?


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Can I ask how much you paid for the WorkSharp?

Thx Mike


----------



## JL7

Mike - picked it up at Rockler, around $200, but I had a $20 coupon so with tax it was still close to $200…..

Besides the fact that my first one was a dud, I'm pretty sure this is exactly what I need to actually sharpen tools…..Will be cutting those MDF discs soon…per Stumpys recommendation and try the buffing compound trick…...it's kind of exciting to think about having sharp tools…...kind of like christmas in the basement!


----------



## JL7

And I should say….Dave's videos help to sell the concept as well…..thanks Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I ain't got no "Worksharp".......
Saw one on the shelf today, didn't have the greenbacks to take it off the shelf!!!
It's the "Scary Sharp" method for me, for now at least.


----------



## JL7

Well Randy…..learning the scary sharp method is probably a really good skill to have…...also heard you got more table saw mods done…...that's a great saw you are building…....got any project plans a brewing??? And by brewing, I don't mean beer, just in case your mind was wondering…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That reminds me…..
I NEED to head to the corner store!

No TS mods, just made a few push sticks. Gotta "play safe".
I do have a few projects in mind. Unfortunately, they tend to get lost in there!!!

The store is a callin'.......


----------



## JL7

Okey Dokey….a 10:45 beer run on a work night….brings back old memories Randy…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back!!! (The store is only 150' away)

I want, er NEED another beer while I watch the news, as it could be depressing!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, like I promised, a report on today's happenings.
Got my appointment at 9am to discuss treatment options, the Zytiga is a dead issue now, but my oncologist still hopes I will be able to go on it in the future (ha, ha, bloody ha), it seems to be a race between the drug patent's lock on the medication and how long I can stay alive without it.
They booked me into the chemo infusion placAe and started me on another formula of toxic drugs to try, I got out of there at 3pm, got home about 5pm. with this new chemo, I have to have an injection the following day to stabilize some of the drugs and tone down the side effects. There are of course side effects to this new treatment, some are the same as the older chemo, some are new, I just have to find out what and how bad side effects I experience. One thing I do know is that now my hair has started to grow again, I will now lose it again. This time, instead of Steroids, I was given this time an IV bag of some stuff that they said would make me feel drowsy and lessen the shock of the chemo meds being infused. So far so good, I go for the injection tomorrow and go on from there.

I am really pleased that I am at last on another treatment as the tests showed my PSA had gone up about one third during the month of no treatments. If anyone is curious, the name of the new chemo treatment is called Cabazitaxel (Jevtana).

That's about all the info I have. Truly I feel a lot easier in my mind now that I know something is being done, and I hope this treatment gets me into the shop.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, here's hoping that the new treatment takes hold.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Well Rex,
I know it is not the treatment you were hoping for, but it is treatment & that IS great news.

BTW: Where are the picture of the nurses???


----------



## Bagtown

Yes, yes. Pictures.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I am trying to not to take this as an omen, but the nurse I had today was some old bag.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rex,
Are you still concocting those "Bailey's Milkshakes"???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Randy, to add to my comment, I did run into the Hills Angels nurses who worked on me before and had a good chat with them. I told them to look for my name on my next treatment day so that they can pick straws to get me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Omen, schm-omen…
You just scared off all the hotties!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, nothing like a Bluebell and Baileys milk shake, great alternative to Boost, and no added chemicals etc. Well that's my story.


----------



## DIYaholic

SUMMER IS OVER!!!
There is a freeze warning for the area TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's great Randy, time for a Baileys shake outside.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just noticed we will be down to 60 tonight, time to get out the thermal undies and Brandy flask.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not ready for Fall & Winter….
I didn't go boating…
I didn't play golf…
I didn't SCUBA dive…
I didn't…


----------



## DIYaholic

Can you get Brandy in an IV?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Reminds me of how they catch a polar bear:
You make a round hole in the ice and spread a can of peas around the perimeter. Then when the bear comes by for a pea, you kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex
I am still praying for you buddy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, of course you can, but you have to be careful, real good Bandy is just fine, but that cheap cooking Brandy stuff really clogs up the catheter.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta step out for a minute or less….


----------



## DIYaholic

I leave for a (40) minute and everyones GONE!!! What's up with that???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm still here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was just talking to Eddie sitting on his stick chair


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys

I am going to be needing some wood soon and wonder if getting pallets and making stuff from them would be OK

I could have my brother in law pick several up around town whenever he gets a chance. Do you ever find any good wood in them?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, you can often find really good wood in pallets, just makes sure you find ALL the nails and remove them first.
They are worth the effort and are an inexpensive way for obtaining some good wood for projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
I have not used any pallet wood, but there are tons of posts here on LJs from people that use it all the time. There are some really nice projects that have come from pallet wood. The hard part is "reclaiming" the wood. They use spiral nails, that don't like being ripped out of the wood. Do a search here on LJs for pallet wood & I'm sure you will find alot of information.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is time for me to go…....

I hope someone gets up early & starts the coffee!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Arlin,

I've made lots of things from pallets. Other than the standard check for nails advise. I would advise not using them in anything that food or babies will be in contact with. You never know where the pallets originate from or what toxic sprays have been used on them.

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

58* here this morning. Where has the summer gone??? It will bounce back to the 80's this afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's corner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's Randy on the left…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone.
Today we all reflect 9/11 and our hearts go out to the victims, their families and the heroes of that infamous day.
Let us never forget what evil people will do the threaten our citizens and country, and let those evil people know that (as Biden said) we will track them to the gates of Hell and exact our justice.
God Bless the USA


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Spot on!!!

Marty,
That can't be me in that photo. I have much more hair then that!!!

45* here this AM, currently 65*, going up to 74*.....


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Hand Plane Wars…

I think I've gone over to the dark side…. at my suggestion, we purchased one of these for work to try out as a solution to a very specific task in our crating dept.










Finally got down there to test it out and show the guys how I intended they use it….

And all I can say is that I REALLY like it.

May have to get one for home now.


----------



## DS

*ssnvet*, those power planers can be a real trip. Just be sure to give the Tim Taylor "more power" grunt when you use it.

Just for the record, I get the same rush shredding paper. The capacity to tear things up, or some such nonsense. Go figure.


----------



## bandit571

Remade a "handplane" awhile back, see if anybody knows it…









a before photo…









something happened to the iron?









takes a BIG bite now….









Ah, it is the H-F Stumpy Nubs Scrub Plane! Only mine cost $9, with tax…


----------



## Bagtown

Broke down and ordered a WorkSharp from amazon today.
Looking forward to setting this up.

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, I found that they have 60,000 grit sandpaper for sharpening.. if you like..
Only $5.00 for 3 sheets.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I noticed that right away. Bandit! That HF plane is a great scrub!

I've been building an addition for my dad's house the last couple days. I'm learning that there is a huge difference between a builder and a woodworker. But hey… his stud placement is accurate to the 64th of an inch!

One more day of construction, then filming for this weekend's episode of BCWW. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to eat a grilled cheese sandwich and put some salve on this sunburn…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Did you dado the studs in???


----------



## bandit571

Your shavings are posted, Sir:









might as well post both here…


----------



## JL7

95 here today…....that's like 1 off from the record…..but really dry. We rarely get dry heat.

More proof of global warming.


----------



## superdav721

Painting is almost done.One more day. Then we start rearranging the whole house.


----------



## superdav721

Old Spice Muscle Music from Terry Crews on Vimeo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That is just sooo wrong!


----------



## JL7

Sooooooo Dave…..maybe you better lay off the painting for a few days….....yeeeeaaaahhhh….


----------



## superdav721

What are yall talking about?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Open a window & turn on a fan. We think the fumes may be getting to you.


----------



## JL7

Dave,

We need you to say the alphabet backwards while standing on one leg and touching your forefinger to your nose…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - just in case you forget…...beer run in an hour or so….

Speaking of that - we have weird beer laws here…....depending on the city or the day of the week, liquor stores close at either 8 or 10. No liquor sales at gas stations or grocery stores. They can however sell 3.2 beer….which is quite a joke…..it's 3.2 % alcohol, which only ticks off the breweries because they have to brew and ship these special lots of beer…...some say they just ship the same stuff and pay the fines.

Plus they charge a 50% premium for the crap. Plus liquor stores are closed on Sunday so people drive to Wisconsin and pay their taxes there…...

Just in case you wanted that bit of info…......


----------



## KTMM

I work for the state of MS Dept of Revenue, currently. Guess what, they control the state's one and only liquor warehouse. All liquor (over 8% I believe) has to come through that warehouse for processing. I have to go out there from time to time to repair computers or set up and repair servers. If you've ever been to New Orleans in the middle of July, it has the same odor as that warehouse.

The first time I went out there, I was amazed at the cases of Crown, Smirnoff, and some other cheap crap that was stacked 5-6 pallets high. I was terrified when I realized that a bunch of the racks in there had huge dents from workers driving forklifts into them.

And one more thing… computers don't run very well when you dump gallons of cheap red wine into them… over time, it turns into something that resembles raspberry jello….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the reminder! However, I may need to hit up a liquor store tonight!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a day, or night as the case may be.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*HELLO*, HELLO, Hello, Hello
Where is everyone????
Am I on the right thread?

Anyway, good morning to any live soul out there.


----------



## KTMM

Morning Rex, looks like everybody is sleeping late…..


----------



## ssnvet

*But hey… his stud placement is accurate to the 64th of an inch!*

let me guess…. you used a template and a pocket hole jig to toe-screw the wall studs :^)


----------



## bandit571

Small "stud" maybe??


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just droping in to say Hi Guys. Not much going on here in bed today. Hoping for a better day tomarrow


----------



## Alexandre

I think Stumpy Dovetailed the studs in… 
Arlin, Hi.


----------



## superdav721

Hello…......

Good bye!


----------



## JL7

Good bye!

Wait…..Dave…..where you going?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Can I go with you? Unless of course you're doing work or going to the doctor or something like that!


----------



## Alexandre

ARGH!!!!
Ok, I drilled a hole in steel which was about 1/4" think.
You know that happiness that comes to you when you can feel the bit is almost through?
Well, When that happiness came, a small piece of the flute of the drill bit broke off, and now I'm stuck with a piece of steel with a small drill bit flute stuck in.. [email protected]@#$#%$##^$&*
Well, I did have some extra drill bits and steel… I still do… Its for my newest project im not going to give a hint on…


----------



## boxcarmarty

New Nail Gun, made by DeWalt
It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2×4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence.
Just a lot of good stuff to do with this! 
you don't even have to REGISTER them or have LICENSES for them!
and, you don't have to worry about them being CONCEALED!
Hundred round magazine. 
Someone invades your home, just nail his @$$....


----------



## superdav721

I'm back, the painting is over. Now we move furniture.
My shop looks like holly crap what did that. 
My yard needs cutting.
But I got you guys.
Man I am ready to do a project.


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, That gun was manufactered in 2008… We had those in South africa…


----------



## JL7

Marty…...don't be giving Dave no ideas with that nail gun…...the paint fumes are still an issue…...

I expect he'll start counting soon….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, I need a transmission guy. How soon can you be here??? The Z came home on a wrecker tonight. I think I blew the torque converter out of it…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I showed that to my math teacher years ago and he passed me…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty your hired.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tell me what it's doing.
Why do you think it's the torque converter?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Alex*, How did you have a nail gun that never existed???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was dead nuts with a Roushe Mustang. I'm not sure how fast we were going cuz my speedometer only registers 120.

Not really but it sounded good. I left a light, I noticed that it wasn't shifting into 3rd. It started vibrating and bucking, then stopped pulling…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mary,
*"X"* has a time machine.
Yeah, I know it doesn't exist yet either (in our space & time!!!).


----------



## boxcarmarty

the fluid smells burnt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here ya go Alex…..
http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/nailgun.asp


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sounds more like burned clutches to me.
When a torque converter takes a crap, all that happens is some of the fins inside of it either become bent or broken, causing the fluid not to expand out correctly while spinning. It doesn't burn the fluid in any way. If you slip clutches though, the burned material from the clutch disks get in the fluid, causing the burned smell you describe.

Now, if you take away the burned smelling fluid symptom, it could be the torque converter. If so, you could take out the torque converter. If the inner piece spins freely, the converter is shot. There should be some resistance even with it out of the vehicle. That about the only test you can do without taking it to a tranny shop and having them spin it up to the correct RPMs to fully test it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The plane is finished. I'll try to get pics up tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm gonna take it to a tranny guy here in town that is pretty honest and reasonable. He also gives free estimates. I'll figure out whether I'll let him do it or drag it back home and do it myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My time is up…..

Night All…..


----------



## KTMM

I feel your pain Marty. I have a timing belt job that would be done right now if the parts houses didn't suck so bad and stock the WRONG parts. I went to 4 stores to find the correct crank seal for my van. Hopefully I'll get it wrapped up this weekend.

I think I'm going to repaint the van from white to flat black using Rustoleum.

Maybe put a bright red pinstripe(s) down the side.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Will you be stockpiling those "DeWalt Nail Guns", in your A-Team van???


----------



## DamnYankee

Lucas - you going all "A Team" on us?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY & Lucas,
In the immortal words of "Super"Dave,

Hello……...

Good bye!

It's time for me to fly…......
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Well my #6 and #7 hand planes are cleaned up. I need to sharpen the irons, and true up the shoe. The sharpening I can do here, but the truing will have to wait until I get home. Truing these up will take a new surface for the sandpaper giving that they are 22 and 24" long!


----------



## KTMM

Yes, except mine is a Honda Odyssey circa 1997…...

Gotta tint the windows too…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Lucas - I have the 2006 model


----------



## KTMM

Not a WOOD working project. But I think I found the body kit needed to make the van an A-team replica…

http://www.carbodykitstore.com/honda-odyssey-full-body-kit-p-3641.html


----------



## ssnvet

breaking down and going to see the doc this afternoon….

I think I may have whooping cough (which is going around the schools like wildfire)

been a week and I just can't stop coughing.


----------



## KTMM

Sorry to hear that man, that stuff sucks and will stick with you if you don't get it treated.

IN OTHER NEWS, I GOT THE JOB OFFER THIS MORNING.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope you manage to get something to fix that vet, you can get pretty sick with that.

Congratulations Lucas, hope it will mean good things for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Verdict is…. viral induced asthma.

Which means… I can't breath and they don't know why?

Looks like I'll be doping up with prednasone for a week. Road rage, here I come :^O


----------



## Bagtown

ssnvet - Hope you get that cleared up. Earlier this year when my granddaughter was born, her parents, any siblings, and all grandparents were advised to get innoculated for whooping cough as it was going around a lot this year.

Rex - How's your health? Still considering going on a trip?

Lucas - Congrats on the new job. I hope it's a game changer for you.

Marty - How's your clutch?

DY - Those are big damn planes.

Dave - Glad you're near the end of that new home build.

Patron - We don't hear nearly enough from you these days.

William - You're pretty quiet these days too. Must be working on something amazing, no doubt.

Stumpy - How's the design coming on that teaser you showed us a couple of weeks ago? Also, how's the stud dovetailing project going with your Dad?

Randy - What's cooking at the chefs tonight?

Alexandre - Do they have Shop Class where you go to school?

Awfully quiet on here lately, I look to you guys for my daily dose of BS and I'm about a quart low. 

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Arlin - (I knew I missed someone), You moving much yet? Maybe you can just sand small projects in bed. Of course it's a little uncomfortable at night what with all those lost pieces of sandpaper.

Who else did I miss?


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff - How's that replacement Worksharp?

I got my worksharp yesterday morning and I have to say Thanks to Stumpy and Dave and everyone else on here that has posted about these little gems. I'm totally impressed with what you get for the price. 
Machine landed on my doorstep at about 9am and I had set it up and sharpened 5 or 6 chisels by 10:30.
Then I couldn't stop playing with the sharp chisels and end grain. So I ended up carving a walnut tasting spoon for my wife when she makes soup (everyday) at the cafe.
I can see why people say having access to easily and quickly sharpened tools make this little machine a gamechanger.

Mike


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt 

Cost a whopping $1!


----------



## bandit571

Sign in doorway along that Rust Hunting walk,

"If you have trouble with Parking, our backdoor is available"


----------



## Bagtown

Bandit, is there a drill bit that goes in the centre of that?

Mike


----------



## Gene01

Almost finished with a pair of lotus flower shaped band saw boxes. They will go back to back on an 8/4 base. 
I attempted to make the base look like rippling water by using Andy's technique with the angle grinder. 
It ain't as easy as it looks.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, nope. That is a seperate item. Drill a hole to waste things out, then pound this down the hole to square it up. Much easier that way.

Maybe Stumpy could weld some angle iron to a cone shaped piece, and make a corner chisel from scratch?


----------



## JL7

Bags - the WS just showed up 5 minutes ago - they sent it to the wrong address…......heading down to the shop now and see if it spins! Glad to hear you scored one also!


----------



## JL7

I pulled the replacement WS out of the box and it rocked back and forth on the bench, like a 1/4" or so! I'm thinking one of the rubber feet fell out…..nope…

Had to compare it to the broken one to realize that one of the side panels was dis-lodged and not seated into the plastic base…...snapped it back into place and it seems fine…...but I think I'm jinxed!

Sharpened up one chisel to test - looks nice…...ok looks way better than any other attempt I've had.

In hindsight, both boxes had a big gash in the side so I'm guessing the pet detective was in charge of delivery for both of them:


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood eeeeeveninnnnnnnnng Stumpterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs,

Are you aware that *WE* are *"Juvenile & Pointless"*!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bag

We have been living in my Father in Laws house for 3 weeks now, however, my wife still makes daily trips back and forth bring clothes and dishes and small stuff like that.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff - Maybe you're on a secret list.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy - I've been called much worse. As a matter of fact if you search back far enough on HPOYD you'll see where dude50 called all of us losers here, because someone counted down the posts to a milestone number.

Yeah, I've been called way worse by lots better people. 

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Arlin, sounds like you've got an angel there. Support her as best you can and don't forget to tell her. . . well, you know what you're supposed to tell her everyday. I don't need to tell you that. 

Mike


----------



## Alexandre

Mike, They do have it here, but I'm not taking it this year…


----------



## Bagtown

Thats too bad Alexandre, I think it should be mandatory.


----------



## Alexandre

We need one credit for it… I'm aiming for 2…


----------



## Alexandre

Oh yeah, Anyone know how to drill into some crazy hardened steel/maybe tool steel?


----------



## Bagtown

I'd be drilling tool steel on a milling machine where I could run coolant over the workpiece as well as the tool.


----------



## Bagtown

try using an oil can and dripping oil onto your drill as you drill it. Might need a helper for this.


----------



## JL7

Bags - I know I'm on a secret list or three, but didn't think the WS was one one them…! UPS clocked it good….will have to use it a bit and see what happens…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - I reviewed your counting video from last night, and I do declare, you are perfectly fit to continue posting here…...of course Randy may have a differing opinion….....keep counting Dave.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Like Bag said, however, add to that slow speed heavy feed which means turn down the drill to very slow and push hard. Cobalt or split tip work best.


----------



## JL7

Randy - thanks for being the "spokesman" of the Stumpy thread in defense of our rights to post freely!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I'm really not bothered by name calling either. I just see it as a form of jealousy mixed with a bit of an inferiority complex!!!

*"X"*,
I took woodshop, waaaay back when I was a sophmore in "high" school.

Mike,
I don't remember if an "industrial arts" course was mandatory. "HomeEc", cooking & sewing were mandatory though!!! Go figure.

Arlin,
I know you know, that you have saint living with you. Since you know she's a saint & it takes one to know one, that makes *you* a saint!!! (BTW: You are not allowed to disagree with me!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Who are you? Do I know you???


----------



## superdav721

Help my wife is trying to kill me!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave - usually remodeling the home is enough, but I'm guessing you ignored the request for new drapes…..OUCH!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I would let the alien escape. Trying to keep it in with a few bandaids is futile!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

A guy could not have a better Wife or Father in law or Mother in law that I had. I have a great life and love to live it.


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Would you like to get off the grid or power some "Old Iron"??? Check this out!


----------



## superdav721

Thats cool Randy.


----------



## superdav721

I had been taking the inside fretwork off the door and painting it. The 10 by 20 inch double pained window had been staying in place. I was sitting on the floor and the window pain chose to come pay the top of my head a visit. It didn't break cause it hit me before hitting the floor.
I got a headache.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, if you would just do what you're told, these things wouldn't happen. 

EDIT: Add bullwhip cracking sound here.


----------



## Alexandre

Mike, Thanks… I don't know what type of steel this is…
It rusts, yet it is hard as anything, Cobalt drill bits can only make a dimple in it…
Hmm… I've used a lot of lube, and I broke a cobalt bit.. Great.
Oh yeah, My drill was running at 100 rpm..


----------



## Bagtown

I'd find a local machine shop and go in the backdoor and ask if one of the guys could help you out.


----------



## Bagtown

Whats the drillbit diameter?


----------



## bandit571

Start with a smaller bit. Work your way up a size at a time. Or, just borrow a plasma cutter and punch a hole through, then drill to clean it up. Big hole? Grab the torch, and burn a hole through, angle grinder to clean up.


----------



## Bagtown

"Industrial arts covered a lot of subjects for us. And girls took Home Ec.
Industrial arts was wood shop, machine shop/welding, drafting, car shop.
They're wernt any computers in any of them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*PROJECT* http://lumberjocks.com/projects/71315


----------



## superdav721

Hey I got an idea. Lets get the HPOYD guys to swap threads with us for a week.
That will confuse everybody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it Dave…..


----------



## JL7

I'm in Dave….


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't need to be any more confused, than I already am!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, You can stay here and play with the pencils…..


----------



## JL7

Who's Randy?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

That looks self inflected. Looks like your nose and you finger missed the hole. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
My mom only let me play with unsharpened pencils!!! Brings back memories, not good ones, just memories (or is that a halucination)!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, you should post your new plane over at HPOYD


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning awaits me, Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinking Mike…..


----------



## KTMM

I graduated high school in 2001, I think they canned wood shop around 1996 or so, just before moving to a "cutting edge" school. Oddly, they didn't start teaching programming languages on those COMPUTARS, until after I graduated.

<edit> Removed rant. Too bad, you missed it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, I love a good (or bad) rant!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ditto what Bags said….
ssnvet - Hope you get that cleared up. Rex - How's your health? Still considering going on a trip?
Lucas - Congrats on the new job.
Marty - How's your clutch?
Dave - Glad you're near the end of that new home build.
Patron - We don't hear nearly enough from you these days.
William - You're pretty quiet these days too. Must be working on something amazing, no doubt.
Stumpy - How's the design coming on that teaser you showed us a couple of weeks ago? Also, how's the stud dovetailing project going with your Dad?
Randy - What's cooking at the chefs tonight?
Alexandre - Do they have Shop Class where you go to school?
Arlin - hope you're moving


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy DY,
I haven't mooched a meal in a few days. Perhaps I will this weekend.

How is the workshop withdrawl going?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I too believe in the "Grow old, not up" attitude.


----------



## DamnYankee

Now I do take my woodworking serious…....serious fun that is


----------



## DIYaholic

Having fun IS serious business. Whether it be WW, golf, SCUBA…........

It is still today and I must close my eyes before they see tomorrow. That way I actually awake to a NEW day.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Pointless and Juvenile Nubbers!

Coffee is on, but you better hurry before I drink it all!


----------



## superdav721

Give me some I need it. 
I took 2 aspirin and off to work.


----------



## Alexandre

Dy, they do… Read one of my previous posts…
Since, it was made in Japan, the thing I'm drilling into, I'm starting to think it's the same steel as my jap, chisel.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ales - yea, I saw those posts after I posted.

My HS was "college prep" so we did not have shop of any kind.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh, I'm using a 4mm bit…
I can use 1mm if you want..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Two people have have posted it now.
So I guess it's now mandantory I say something.
I am working on something, but it's not very amazing.
I've been in one of my slumps.
It's the time of year when the weather changes again and I hurt more than normal.
So I haven't felt much like saying anything really.
Some here understand that.
Others, I'm sorry. It's just the way it is.

I'll get back into the mix as soon as I can.
Anytime ya'll don't see me around though, I'm around, just not saying anything.
Ya'll will know when I'm not around.
My wife has clear instructions to notify certain people, like SuperDave, when I kick the bucket.
I'm sure he'll let all ya'll know.

So I'm off again.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I want to know why only Dave gets a personal notification when you die? I think I should get one too! Actually, if you could notify me personally just before you die, that would be even better.


----------



## DamnYankee

If this is where the "Pointless and Juvenile" meet why hasn't Steveinmarion dropped by? I've been watching his videos from start to finish and if there is anyone more qualified to be a Nubber I don't know who!

Great videos by the way, and even some of the goofiest have a good point or two to learn from.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits and stragglers.
William, I'm sure everyone in our group wants to be on your info bucket list …. make it so.

To those asking about my treatment, I have started a new chemo called Cabazitaxel, which is really just another concoction of toxic drugs, with side effects etc.. Have not been online much for a few days due to the new treatment - nothing bad, just getting used to it. I'm back again now.

Hope to see the whole gang back posting, and wish everyone a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, yes indeed Steve would make an admirable misfit.


----------



## DamnYankee

*REX!!!!* dang glad to see(?) ya!

How goes things in the Lone Star State?
Hope the new treatment works.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, I'm glad to be back.

Today here in Texas, we have an amazingly COOL day.









We have some rain forecast, and we need it. I hope I can get to the shop and do something, you know how that goes, but the desire is there.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All.
Overcast to the east and sunny west.
I think it's gonna be a good day.
Headed to the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, Are you an organ and tool donor? I'm on the waiting list for a new drill press…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, You're not looking far enough west. It has rained here all morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions tomorrow. Just got a call from the [email protected]$!#&% in the office saying tomorrow is mandatory. The way I understand it, If I find him and run him down before midnight, I'll be exempt from work tomorrow…..


----------



## ssnvet

Man…. this Prednisone has got me all amped up! But at least I can breath without hacking my head off …. which has given me pulled muscles in the back of my neck.

I'm not sure who "back to school" is harder on? kids or parents? I've got a 7th grader (who is a math wiz) who is all stressed out about her algebra class. Sound like the teacher is a bit intimidating on purpose… trying to discourage kids who shouldn't be in the class from taking it. Lot's of tears over homework and major stress over first quiz today. Then our 8th grader had a melt down becasue she couldn't finish her homework by bed time and knew we were going to make her skip cross country practice untill she got caught up. I'm layin' down the law on bed time as the kids just got over strep and are wiped out from the schedule change. Worst of all, my wife and I are barking at each other about the best way to "encourage" the girls to be good stuards of their time…...

And I'm still not 100% myself.

I need to get motivated and get my "war on critters" going…. spray the carpenter ants, set the mouse traps in the barn. I guess it's getting a little chilly at night and they're all lookin' for winter digs.

Need to clean up the major chaos in the shop and get going on the blanket chest again… If the feminine side of the family (all but me and the dog) is going to pms all school year, I'll be spending a LOT of time down there.

Chinese for dinner tonight! Maybe that will help settle everybody down. And some hot & spicey soup may help clear out my lungs ;^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey vet, glad you are feeling better.
I have my chemo every 21 days and I have to take 2 Prednisone a day. Watch out for the side effects.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm taking three a day… and feel all jumpy, like I just drank a pot of joe!

Trying to stay calm in the midst of the kid's choas and not bite anybodies head off…. major challenge.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, I believe they make me take it to take the edge off the chemo that brings the system down so badly. Chemo has its own side effects and Prednisone helps but adds some of the same side effects the chemo does. It can give me a "high", but then the inevitable crash.
I also have to take 6 other meds daily to assist the chemo, so I really don't know which one is kicking me in the As* when I feel bad.
Anyway, I hope it does well for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

My work day is over. I'm off to Graingiers to pick up my 16" x 20" x 4" Merv 11 air filter. Then I can finish making my air cleaner. It's been on hold waiting for the air filter. The air cleaner SHOULD be up & running this weekend…....


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks Rex…. I feel kind of stupid moaing about my little problems… need to count my blessings…

1. no one in family has serious medical problems.
2. have three great kids and a totally committed wife.
3. we all have the Lord in our lives
4. steady job, with paycheck that covers the bills
5. get to hang out with my brother this weekend
6. fun hobbies to keep the gray matter alive.
7. live in a great community with good church and schools.

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens…

I may just make it yet :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's great vet, but just have your PSA checked every year (blood test) as a precaution.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, I can't believe your not done your air cleaner…


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I really do know how you feel, it feels like I have been in a trash compactor and feel squished all over.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys

I just got some wonderful books that have lots of great information in them.
I just bought

1. WOODWORK TOOLS AND HOW TO USE THEM 
2. WOODWORK JOINTS
3. WORKING DRAWINGS OF COLONIAL FURNITURE

Here is the link http://shop.toolemera.com/

If you buy any of these books it will be well work it and you will get involved in the reading

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Aint no body kicking the bucket.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's right Dave!!!
However, we are allowed to have a "Bucket List"!

My list:
1) Finish dad's Flag Case, before mother kicks the bucket! (I also need to start this project)
2) Go sky diving again & again & again…....
3) Take a run or two or three, down the bobsled track in Lake Placid.
4) Learn to fly on the trapeze.
5) Win the lottery!!!
6) Build & fly an ultralight plane.
7) Find a woman worth keeping (or willing to keep me)!!!
8) Go to Olympic Games (as a spectator).
9) Restore a classic auto.
10+) TBD…......


----------



## superdav721

Good list


----------



## JL7

Rex - my sister was on the same drug "taxel"....and she went from stage 4 to cancer free. She is a fighter just like you …..hang in there my friend…..


----------



## JL7

Good list Randy. .....my list stopped once I found woodworking…....seemingly limitless….but I'm weird that way…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, That list was within reach until I read #7…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I don't know Marty, the charity of women never ceases to amaze me


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rob*, I suppose Randy could find a woman that is both deaf and blind…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
As long as she has money, I can make it work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, knock…...

Anybody home???


----------



## JL7

Who's there?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here, but I'm not all there!


----------



## JL7

I'm just glad you didn't say apple…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Apple who???


----------



## superdav721

Orange ya glad!


----------



## JL7

SuperDave swoops in to salvage my poor sense of humor!

How's the workbench plan coming along Dave?

Shop time today Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Today will be dedicated to SHOP TIME!!! I picked up my 16" x 20" x 4" MERV 11 air filter. It's time to complete my air cleaner & finally get it up & running. Does anyone know where I can purchase an adequate amount of motivation???


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, I also need to set up a "Scary Sharp" sharpening station & sharpen my Crapsman chisels.


----------



## JL7

Randy - Rain and coffee can help….not sure that's enough motivation for sharpening tho!


----------



## DIYaholic

The sharpening motivation comes from the inevitable aquisition of a new WS 3000. If (read: WHEN), I screw up my chisels it will justify the purchase of the WS 3000. ANYTHING for a new tool/machine!!!


----------



## JL7

Yep….using the WS now….need a sharp chisel for the cribbage board project…...what a difference!


----------



## Bagtown

Large coffee please


----------



## DIYaholic

Extra-LARGE coffee, PLEASE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The coffee has been consumed and is racing through my veins. I better head down to the shop before the effects subside…....


----------



## bandit571

Make that a "Half & Half" on the coffee….... 1/2 coffee, and 1/2 Jack….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jack Daniels in coffee? I dunno bout that…

Tomorrow evening there will be a new episode of blue collar woodworking featuring a new shop machine… and it ain't a carving duplicator! Wanna try and guess what I made?

(The conclusion of the carving duplicator is coming soon, I promise!)


----------



## Alexandre

I bet you its the table saw sled


----------



## JL7

Well Stumpy…..I'm pretty sure it's not a cribbage board jig…....because cribbage sucks right?

How about an upside down saber/jig saw?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm of the same opinion as Rew, 1/2 coffee & 1/2 BAILEY'S. Of course one COULD always leave out the coffee!!!

This morning's caffeine effects have subsided,
Time for some Mountain Dew…..

I second, the inverted jig saw contraption!!!


----------



## Alexandre

How was your day at the shop today Randy?


----------



## Bagtown

Todays Adventure. . .
So my wife said we had to do something today.
I had a choice.
Go to the zoo in Moncton.
Or
Go to a rug hooking store in Pictou, Nova Scotia.
Moncton is only half an hour away, while Pictou is almost two hours away.

I chose Pictou.
My wife got to go to the "Rags to Rugs" Hookers store. I'll leave that name wide open for comments. 
Here are some pictures of why I chose to drive two hours there and two hours home.

First is the "Ship Hector". This is a historical full size reproduction of the original Hector that landed here in 1773 with 189 Scottish settlers.
Taken from their website - On September 15, 1773 the Hector landed at Brown's Point in Pictou Harbour. On board were 189 Scottish Highlanders who had left their homes with the promise of land and a better life in the New World.

Here's a picture.









Then because today is the 15th of September, all the shops were open. Blacksmith, Rope, Woodworking. I never thought to start taking pictures until we were almost done touring. (sorry Dave, no blacksmith shots.)
But here's a few from the carpentry shop.
These are not on the ship but are the shops on the quay where the work is done for the ship.

Here's the planer.









And the Lathe.









A huge bandsaw.









Here's one of the workbenches.









And just for you Stumpy.
An old Dewalt Contractors grade Raial Arm Saw









All in all, it was a good day.

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff*- While I did say cribbage sucks, I did not say YOUR cribbage boards suck. You also have to understand that I only say cribbage sucks because I don't have any idea how it is played and therefore must ridicule that which I do not understand. Its the same principal I used in elementary school math class and I am certain it made me the coolest kid in school… At least my mom said I was cool… Thanks for bringing up a tough part of my childhood, Jeff. 

Upside down jig saw? Wherever did you get that idea…


----------



## Bagtown

We play crib on Tuesday evenings.


----------



## Alexandre

hi.
I had no shop time today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Taking a "union Break" from the shop.

*"X"*,
My day went straight into evening and then into night…...

The filters are installed in the air cleaner & it is all wired up, low & behold NO "magic smoke" escaped during it's initial test firing. Gotta say that surprised me!!! I still need to install it, perhaps tomorrow, but as it stands, I now have a working shop air cleaner. I can now breath easier!!!

I also started to "tune up" my Crapsman chisels. I'm just flattening the backs tonight. I only have enough low grit sandpaper for the backs. Tomorrow I will get more sandpaper to work the bevels & make them "scary sharp".

BTW: Does anyone know where the he!! I put my Millers Falls handplane???

The shop foreman is calling me back off of break. Gotta go…....


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys, sorry I have not been around much but the wife is a slave driver. Almost done.
You guys are still nuts.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff no bench yet, still working around the yard.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here are the pictures of the #6 and #7 and how they've progressed. I am able to flatten the backs of the irons, but I cannot sharpen them on my WS3000, irons are too wide! I also still need to true-up the shoes.


----------



## DIYaholic

I know dang well it is WAAAY past beer thirty, I'm cracking open a cold one!!!

I must say that I am glad flattening the backs of the chisels only really needs to be done once.

Dave,
I'm practicing on my chisels, then it will be onto handplanes.I hope you will be done with the remodel, as I will have questions.

William,
great job on that there baby rock-a-do hickey thingy!!!

Rex,
Are you lurking, sleeping or chasing the nurses???


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Good morning!!!
Your plane rehabs look good. I have a Millers Falls & a Stanley/Bailey that need some TLC. I may just need to ask you, instead of Dave, about tuning up my handplanes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What happens when you let an unsupervised high school girl with long flowing hair use a drill press? You make national news!


----------



## boxcarmarty

So a teacher gets blamed for a students carelessness…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a parent blames the school for everything under the sun because she knows that her daughter is an angel…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't think it looks all that bad! It's hardly even noticeable! Just comb-over some of the hair from the side and go to the prom!










My grandma gave me a haircut just like that once. Why do you think I wear this hat?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All. Don't ya just love how the media is capable of changing the way we look at things???


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little brown spray paint and rub a little sawdust in there and you'll never see it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, You'll let her borrow your hat won't ya???


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…..

*Bags* - looks like a great road trip…..cool old tools!

*Randy* - sounds like a long day in the shop…..pictures? I have a set of those "Crapsman" chisels also and they take forever to flatten…...I feel your pain. I have a set of Sweethearts also, they are definitively better to flatten, but still takes some time. It's just nice to finally deal with it!

*Dave* - you gotta keep momma happy! Or you end up like me…..divorced with no honey-do list…......hmmmmm.

*Rob* - those planes are really shaping up! Now I suppose you thinking of jumping over to the "other" thread with all the popular people!

*Stumpy* - I get the cribbage sucks thing…..you should really give it a try….it can get a bit competitive tho….....many many years ago….in a match with a very competitive friend - he flipped the kitchen table over in a fit of rage…...see it's a really fun game!

*Marty* - you did your time yesterday? Maybe some shop time today?

*Rex* - hope you are managing your meds and sneaking in a bit of shop time!

Have a great Sunday folks!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cribbage rage? I'd hate to see what happens when you guys get into a really tense game of shuffleboard!

Seriously though, I had a friend who got his thumbs broken by some guys over a game of gin rummy. He was trying to hustle the wrong group of seniors!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*My top ten list of games for old people…*

1. Sag, you're It.

2. Hide and go pee.

3. 20 questions shouted into your good ear.

4. Kick the bucket

5. Red Rover, Red Rover, the nurse says Bend Over.

6. Musical recliners.

7. Simon says something incoherent.

8. Pin the Toupee on the bald guy.

9. Cribbage

10. What number were we on?


----------



## ssnvet

Last year a local teenage boy in electrical shop class took a dare (for a can of Mountain Doo) and clipped alligator clips across his nipples with 120 volts. INSTANT HEART ATTACK.

Shop teacher gave him CPR and saved his life.

Parents sued the school district.

Teacher was fired.

And we wonder why America is failing?


----------



## ssnvet

Bags…

Don't miss Mystic Seaport if you ever visit CT.


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW…. Cribbage and Spades are THEE games on US submarines…. But beware, they play for keeps.

I always stunk at both games.

Euchre is the game for me. I'll bet Sir Stumpy knows that one??


----------



## StumpyNubs

So…. you're saying I shouldn't try that alligator clip thingy?

I am the KING of euchre! I have a trophy case full of tournament hardware!


----------



## StumpyNubs

NHL lockout begins today. Another professional sports league fighting over money. There was a lockout that wiped out the entire season in 2006. Since then league revenue has grown 30%. Now they are arguing over how to divide up the extra $1.3 billion a year.

I'm in the wrong business…


----------



## superdav721

Randy we can handle it.
Jeff I got a good one she gives me a list and gets right in there with me working on the project.
The next big one is to finish replacing the windows. I have done 4 and two new doors. Then fix all the soffit and fascia then put vinyl up all around the house.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you gotta hang on to the good ones! Quit posting and start remodeling! I need to replace windows also…...I keep saying "next year".......these old single panes don't do so well in cold Minnesota winters…..

Stumpy….that table "trumps" em all!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have discovered there is 0 insulation in the exterior walls of my house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,

Chisel sharpening is on today's menu. I just hope I don't get my nose toooo close to the "grind stone"!!!

I need to schlep myself to the "Home Improvement" store and get a few "supplies". Anyone need me to pick up something for them?


> Does shopping for supplies count as shop time


?

Decisions, decisions, decisions….......BLUE or ORANGE, which "pill" would you take?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all misfits and those able to play taps by farting.
It has been raining here for a few days which has prevented me from going to the shop, but I will go down there today and do some more sorting out and getting it all straight.
With this new treatment I am experiencing some of the side effect, which are not bad, the only one that is affecting me big time is feeling tired and falling asleep all the time. I seem to be awake when all you guys are offline, very annoying at the moment, that's something that has to change.
Heads up - Lee Valley has a free shipping deal on for a few days.

Anyway, hope everyone has a good day, whatever you are doing.


----------



## JL7

Dave - that is un-real! But, back in the day…..energy efficiency wasn't really in the vocabulary We remodeled our old farm house when I was kid, and they used newspaper for insulation. Just laid the whole newspaper in there flat and called her good.

Randy - we have the green pill here also…..Menards….I usually take the green one.

Hey Rex - good to hear from you…..don't be falling asleep in the shop…..you know how that story ends….hang in there!


----------



## Bagtown

Euchre!
That's what we played on Canadian naval ships.
No one around here knows how to play though.
That's it Stumpy.
I'm going on a road trip to come and play euchre with you. 
After I save enough for fuel.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, we lived in a house once and discovered they had used seaweed for insulation. Not sure what the R value would be.


----------



## superdav721

Seaweed, thats nuts.
I went antique shopping. We bought a bacon press and an old x-acto knife in a wood box.


----------



## Alexandre

Seaweed insulation is becoming popular these days….
Its R value is around 1-2 per inch… I did a lot of bandsawing today…
Man, *Mike*, You should get your bandsaw blades from Tufftooth bandsaw blades, located here in Ontario… Shipping would probably be expensive  but their blades are good! I think i'll do a review of it later…


----------



## JL7

So I was sitting around watching the shellac dry on the cribbage boards…...yes you CAN actually see shellac dry…..and feel it dry as you work to slowly to cover the required surface…......

Per the Stumpy suggestion - built some MDF discs for the WS…........first realization, I don't have any metric drill bits….the center hole is a bit over 15/32", or in my case, close enough.










Quick jig for the bandsaw and turn some circles:



















Tested the black buffing compound and wow, that stuff cuts fast and cool…......

Working on some storage for the compounds:










Here's the two broken WS's I have….. the one on the left looks nornal but makes grinding noises when it runs and it doesn't spin up…..the one on the left is the new one, but notice the power switch is higher than than the one on the right…..the sheet metal side popped out of the plastic base. You can kind of see it in the photo.










I snapped it back together and seems to work OK, but I'm still I little unsure if somethings tweaked…...

Anyways….a good day in the shop…...


----------



## Bagtown

Nice storage idea for the accesories Jeff.
I'm pretty sure you'd pass out if you saw the mess in my shop right now.


----------



## superdav721

Mike I think we need to worry, Jeff is watching finish dry.


----------



## Alexandre

Argh.. I cut my finger… Just blood. Not off…


----------



## Bagtown

Hope you didn't get any blood on the wood


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Clean up that blood right away. It's dark out and the vampires can smell fresh blood!!!


----------



## superdav721

Careful X, I dont have feeling in two of my fingers because of dumb stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Hurts worse when one goes across a finger with a wire wheel. Hand held part + Spinning wire wheel = OUCH!!


----------



## superdav721

One of the guys I worked with for ten years was missing his index finger. He lost it to a joiner. That was 1/32 at a rotation for 2 inches. He said it took under a second. Meat and metal don't mix.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy posted a video. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## StumpyNubs

New show just posted. Enjoy!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - great video, but I've got to say I am finding your videos less and less informative and more advertisement for your latest tool machine. They're cool and all but I'm missing the informative portion for the average guy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yah, I was thinking that too, actually. Season 2 starts in October with some new segments including a hand tool segment, a weekly shop tip, and some other stuff.

This episode actually had two segments that had to be cut because there was a problem with the footage. One was a tip about using your table saw fence to hold tools. Each episode is supposed to have a new tool or jig, a shop tip, a tool review, some entertainment and a misc segment (tool gloat, etc). I am planning on doing a series of shows with a segment on hand cutting different joints in season 2.

The show has always been, and will always be about making your own tools and jigs. Average woodworkers can't always afford a commercial version, so I try to design my own. I don't want to be a show about making furniture or something like that because so many people are already doing that. But I do want to do more skill segments and stuff like that.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy reminder "interview" 
Please!


----------



## Bagtown

Project Posting

My Pine Box.


----------



## DIYaholic

Have you ever had a day where you can't seem to get anything done? I had one of those days.

I started out by visiting the ORANGE BIG BOX. You know the routine, walk the aisles and see if there are any special deals or new must haves. I was able to pick up a few things, but not everything on my list. Off to the BLUE MEGA SUPPLY. I was able to cross off a few more items from my list, but not all. Onto the auto parts store…..

I ended up at home with all of my needed supplies. Down to the basement shop I go. I set up the sharpening station and grab my new honing jig & 1-1/2" chisel. PROBLEM!!! NONE of my chisels fit in the honing jig!!! Dang-nab-it!!!

Ok, I'll work on installing my just finished air cleaner. However first, I needed to properly secure the wiring inside the air cleaner. I grabbed the screws & cordless driver, pull the trigger and NOTHING!!! Switch out the battery and still NOTHING!!! I HATE MY CORDLESS DRILL!!!

I then remembered that I had a $30.00 off coupon for the BLUE MEGA SUPPLY. Looks like I'm heading back into town. It was an easy decision, that took a long time. I'm kinda a DeWalt guy and been eyeing the 12V (litium ion) Drill/Driver & Impact Combo kit, but I have to compare with the other offerings. I choose NOT to purchase the Combo kit, but instead walked out of the store with the same tools, but not the combo kit. The combo kit comes with only 2 batteries & 1 charger, VS 4 batteries & 2 chargers with individual tools. For the $100 difference I could have purchased 2 additional batteries, but NOT an additional charger. So I eneded up with more for LE$$!!!

I got NOTHING accomplished, but I did get 2 NEW TOOLS!!! I had an OK day. How was yours???


----------



## Bagtown

Going to make popcorn for the movie


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - at least you got new tools…..I stood around all day watching Shellac dry…....


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, Is it dry yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Who wants to start playing euchre on line?

I call Stumpy as my partner….

I looked it up once and apparently Euchre was derived from some old German farmers card games….

Lot's of Krauts from up in the thumb…. My mom is one of them…. So we all play.

A lot of German immigrants came to the US via. Canada, avoiding immigration regulations by bypassing the Ellis Island. That's why there are so many up in Western NY, MI, WI and MN.

You don't find to many Euchre players who aren't from the midwestern states.

Heck, I bet Stumpy's even got a black vinyl Michigan Rummy game mat kicking around. That's what we always played with my cousins in Sebewaing.


----------



## superdav721

Randy that would about round up most of my days.
I live in a house with 4 women.
2 of them are BLOND!
Sometimes I need male conversation!
I go to the dinner table late. There is a whole roasted chicken on the table. They have been tearing pieces off with there forks.
Did anyone get a KNIFE?
Its not rocket science.


----------



## ssnvet

Same here Dave…. Just my pup for male companionship here….

Oldest daughter is hittin puberty….. And I'm anticipating spending a lot more time hiding in my basement shop!

Is it not possible to complete ones homework without crying?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Is watching shellac dry as exciting as watching grass grow???

I was all sorts of excited to accomplish alot this weekend. I only accomplished a little. But tomorrow is another day….....


----------



## bandit571

When my Daughter hit hers, the wife and her were on the same schedule…. Both would PMS at the same time… LOTS of shop time for me back then. Daughter turned 39 this year. Hoping HER daughter does the same thing to her…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, it's tomorrow & I still haven't accomplished anything. I think I will ponder the ramifications of my unproductiveness as I sleep…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Randy we will brush shellac on growing grass and watch it dry.


----------



## superdav721

ssnvet I think mine all cycle at the same time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I believe the correct term should recycling.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - I have that combo set and I give them 5-stars. Recently I was working on my kids play building a set. Two other dads were there as well. We each had our own tools. The other dads one of the other dads owns a utilities electrical company and he was impressed by the power and duration of the driver.

I am the ONLY male in my household (Wife, 2x daughters, 1x female dog, and 1x female exchange student). No, I don't think you can do homework without crying, or much of anything else.


----------



## Alexandre

Heres what I made for breakfast today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That doesn't look like Canadian bacon…


----------



## JL7

Man…..what a long night waiting for the Shellac to dry…........


----------



## superdav721

Its my birthday and I am going to see William today.
Give me that samich

Funny Rex!


----------



## ssnvet

Alexandre…. that's cruel and unusual punishment for a guy who ran out the door with not breakfast.

Inquiring minds want to know….

I want Stumpy to come clean on the Michigan Rummy game board?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all registered misfits.
Nice breakfast X.
Jeff sorry to hear you are getting a long shellacking. 
Happy birthday Dave, hope the recycling has stopped for it.
Vet, breakfast is the most important meal of the day …... don't do it again..!!!
As for the Michigan Romney game that Stumpy is devising, it closely resembles Monopoly, but all the money is located off shore.
So where's Marty? Out flying that plane again?

Yesterday was a washout, got nothing done, rained all day. Watched assorted parts of 4 movies and completely missed three others, - oh the joy of multi-tasking naps. Going try for the shop again today.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all

Rex good luck in the shop. Try to stay awake.

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, For some reason, Us here in Ontario Canada, Bacon is more popular and more easier to find than Canadian bacon…. But if you put ordinary bacon in.. It tastes better than the one at mcDonalds… Want a recipe? Ask me. : 
Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dave!!!
I hope you are teated like a king! A good king, that is, as bad kings were beheaded!

Rex,
I hope you make it to the shop. NO NAPPING, while handling any sharp implements!!!

*"X"*,
How is your finger? If it's goury enough, how's about some pictures!!!

Jeff,
Has the shellac dried yet??? The grass has grown here. I know because I mowed it today.

Stumpy,
Stop drooling over "X"'s bacon samich. And isn't ANY bacon IN Canada, Canadian bacon???

DY,
That is good info on my new tools. I may get to try them out tonight or tomorrow night!!!

ssnvet,
What Rex said!!! Of course the less YOU eat, the more for US!!!

Mike,
Good afternoon to you. Can you rustle up a surface to air missle and take Marty out???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Been to the shop - yeahhh. Just come back to the house for something to eat, and then I'm off back down there again.
Not been doing any mind boggling things, just clearing, moving, putting and trying to find things, but I am happy just getting to the shop.
I'll put in a report later.


----------



## Alexandre

Im not showing it…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the well wishes folks, I have been to Williams and he is alive and well.
Rainy weather makes for nap time.


----------



## Bagtown

Makin fish cakes


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm playing sous chef for my chef buddy. He's behind schedule & needs a hand. So much for installing my air cleaner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Monday Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No plane rides for me today. My Granddaughter took it away from me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You're so old that whenever you eat out, they ask for money up front…..


----------



## Bagtown

Thats a great picture Marty.


----------



## Alexandre

Thats cute…


----------



## Alexandre

TO STUMPY:
Your Jig saw table… isn't the blade guard at the back going to get in the way? like, isn't the reason why the rockwell has it at its side is so it doesn't get in the way? ? Just wondering,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Things to do:

1) Remove bright yellow streaks from wall…..
2) Repaint plane to match wall…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty thats funny.
And thanks!
I did spend it will William, the rest went well.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Dave!

Nice Marty…....one happy Grandbaby.

The shellac is finally dry! Click.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff today I got some 10/4 walnut,10/4 tiger maple, and texas ebony. I went with music box instead of workbench.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - so you stopped at the wood (candy) store! Nice. Good to hear that the music box s back in play…...! Bad pun intended….....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

10-4 on the 10/4 Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy Birthday again Dave.
Thank you for spending most of it at my shop. 
I enjoyed it very much.
It was just what the doctor ordered for me.
With the wife's heavy schedule lately, I desperately needed talk time with someone other than kids.
I was going a little crazy.
Well, I was going a little more crazy than normal.

You ought to snap a photo and post of that wood we resawed today.
That was the most beautiful sight I've seen in a while.
We went to a couple of shops today.
I bought a one dollar rasp.
Dave tried buying some tools at another shop, but the guy just wouldn't deal.
I just thought of it Dave, why didn't you tell him it was your birthday.
He might have given a little.
It would have been worth a shot anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Guys we resawed some amazing birdseye with a cool wooden bandsaw.


----------



## superdav721

I had a great time as well.
Now I got boxes on the brain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I kinda like Box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How did you get the bird to stand still???


----------



## superdav721

Marty I saw a little train today like the quarter rides in the front of department stores. It still worked. That was cool!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can build Kailee a train next…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm gonna need some plans…..

Dave, I'm gonna need an electric motor…..

Somebody get me an extension cord…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- The Rockwell version is offset because they try and make it a tool for all uses. But are you really going to rip anything over 12 inches long with this thing? Not likely. This is a tool that is great for cutting circles and holes or cutting metal, tile or plastic. As such it really doesn't matter if the guard attaches to the back or the side. At least that was my take on it while I was designing it.


----------



## superdav721

The toys are taking over the livingroom. I am thinking outside fort with a slide. Or a mini log cabin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, When you finish your cabbage streets, I'm gonna need a track…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

just pushing a stuck post thru…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, forget the extension cord.
Build a rocking train.
I've built several of them.
Give me a few minutes.
I'm looking for the link to the plans now.


----------



## JL7

Marty - I've heard of cabbage rolls, but not cabbage rails…..?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rocking Iron Horse


----------



## JL7

Dave and William…...sounds like a good day…......re-sawing birdseye on a wooden bandsaw…..


----------



## JL7

Talked to Worksharp folks again today - actually her name is Taffy…...that's correct, Taffy. Very helpful. She informed me that the first machine I got wasn't actually defective, it is a loose belt isuue, hence the clunking and grinding since it is a toothed belt.

She emailed the instructions on how to re-tension the belt. So I now have to chose which one to return…...the cool part is, Taffy said to just keep the extra set of wheels, paper, etc….....*score!*

Pretty impressed with their support for sure…..


----------



## Bagtown

Nice one Jeff.


----------



## superdav721

Now that was service.


----------



## JL7

So Dave - with all this remodeling going on…...you gonna sneak in some shop time for the box?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Marty, I'm not that old. When my mom and dad came over for their first visit, we went to a cafeteria to eat mainly for the selection of normal food they recognized. We sat down and just started eating and I saw my dad transfixed to the table next to us where before they started their meal, they held hands and prayed. My dad then said "Surely the food can't be that bad here that you have to pray before you eat it".
Bags, what's your recipe for fish cakes?

Well I had good times at the shop today. Just doing chores getting the place ready and finding stuff. I must say I was doing a Sherlock Holmes for a couple of hours looking for things, one of which I never found and ca't stop wondering where the #$%^& is?
Tomorrow looks like a good day for me where I'll get to the shop again and do some more.

Hope y'all had a great day, I did.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If advertisers took their slogans off famous brands and applied them on condom packages,

this is what they would look like.



































































































Hopefully X is asleep in bed?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad to see you made it to the shop.

I had a nonproductive day, nothing new for me!!! Overall though it was a good day.

I must call it a day though. Morning comes waaaay to fast!!!

Have fun in the shop tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I am going to try.
Good to see Rogers humor


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all.

Yesterday (my yesterday anyway) I worked on flattening the backs of the irons on the two planes. The #6 iron flattened out fairly quickly, at least once I replaced the sandpaper on the WS. The #7 is taking FOREVER! After an hour on the 120-grit it STILL isn't flat!

As I poseted earlier I can't sharpen them on the WS as tehy are too wide. I am hoping once I build my Stumpy-WorkSharp-Wonder-Machine I will be able to (and if my sharpening jig is wide enough).


----------



## Alexandre

Dy, if you wanted to, you could get a new lee valley pm-v11 plane blade….


----------



## DamnYankee

Alex - I thinkyou are the only Nubber that LIKES spending lots of $$$$ on tools.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks remember only the end has to be flat. Right at the tip.
Ham you out there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Notice I said "morning" and not a damn thing good about it.
Well, I'm above ground, so I guess it's great.
There's a whole lotta people who can't say the same.

With that in mind, I told Dave about this yesterday and it came through last night.
After over a year of family drama, I went and picked up my father's ashes from his widow. 
Now I have to build a box to bury them in.
Sorry folks, I'm afraid that for personal reasons, I don't know if I'll be posting that project.

I agree with Dave.
When I first started sharpening plane irons, I spent two and and a half days on flattening one.
Then Dave made the same comment to me.
I thought about it and tried.
The end is all that is needed and I kicked myself for not realizing this sooner.

Rex, morning.
On the condom jokes in post #19362, you forgot two of my favorites.
Maxwell House, good to the last drop.
Folgers, the best part of waking up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

William: I am building my grandfather's urn this week too. I got some curly maple and walnut and I think I will make a box similar to this one.










I plan on making it large like a memory box with a photo of him on the front. Inside will be room for documents and small items and also a simple box just big enough for the ashes. For now my grandmother is going to keep it at her house. But later on she'll bury him. So when she does she can take out the small box to bury and keep the larger memory box.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's an idea to consider Stumpy.
I wasn't close to my father.
It isn't really something that is bothering me.
however, my brother might like having the larger memery box to keep.

I have a few weeks to think about it.
Since there's been a family feud over these ashes for so long, now my brother wants to keep them for a few weeks while he considers how he wants to proceed with things. 
Certain members of the family have been at each other's throats over this for a while now.
I offered to gather up some ashes out of my wood heater and box them up for each of them if they'd shut up.
That didn't go over so well.
Some members of the family still aren't speaking to me over it.
If they start talking to me now I'll have to think of a new way to offend them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It has been a recent question about me building a casket.
I'm hoping the guy decides to let me do it.
I've always wanted to build a casket.
My wife refuses to allow me to build one to be used as a coffee table. 
I'll let ya'll know if that project comes to be. 
I'd build it dirt cheap for the guy (material costs maybe) if he'd let me do it.
I just want to build a real fancy one. 
I think a plain pine box would be boring.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should put a secret compartment in the casket for items he wants to take with him. Like a bottle of scotch or a gun to fight off zombies.


----------



## ssnvet

*actually her name is Taffy……*

haven't heard that name since our family tabby cat growing up…. that cat sure was a great mouser!

*a gun to fight off zombies.*

I'd want that one on my hip and not in a secret compartment.

So help me out guys….. why is it that I can't keep my shop organized? Despite my best efforts, it's in a continuous state of chaos. O.K., so maybe I don't need to save every scrap of wood that's longer than 3".... but I need a week just to get organized again….. between finishing up the cat condo and my siding repairs, the place is a wreck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always make a mess during a project. I find that it is very important to stop at a convenient stage in the project and clean everything up, put the tools you are no longer using away. Once it gets out of control it will take over the whole shop!


----------



## Bagtown

Vet - Just pretend you're back on a sub.
There was no room for a mess on there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning celebrated misfits.

Vet, TAFFY is a is a "name" used for a Welshman, similar to how Scots are called Jock.
Like: A Taffy, a Jock, a Frog and a Fritz went for a drink in a bar….........

William, glad you and Dave had a great day yesterday. As far as the box is concerned, I agree this project is private.

Bags, I was serious about your fish cake recipe. Do you use Cod?

Coffee is good, so it's "Once more unto the breech my friends"......... another storming of the workshop will happen again today. Who knows what I will find, who knows I remember what it is?. This is the Final Frontier, one small step for Rex, one giant leap for woodworking.

WHO DARES, WINS.

Hope everyone's day is special.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I use whatever fish happens to be leftover. Yesterday I had some haddock and salmon. So I mixed them together with some leftover mashed potatoes, fresh chopped parsley, a little lemon juice, an egg or two and mix it up and make patties. dredge them in flour, let them firm up in the fridge for 45 minutes and then fry them till they're golden brown and serve with green tomato chow and baked beans and a pot of tea.


----------



## Bagtown

I HATE working with oak.
Splintery, tear out.
DAMN!
Trying to make a cabinet door for a friend. You know, one of those projects you said you'd do but never really thought it through. . .
Well the project has come due.
Chopping mortises and the keep blowing out the end.
Oh well, back to the dungeon, everyone back on your heads.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, thanks for your recipe, I have been wanting some fish cakes, you can't buy them here like you can in the UK. I'll likely use Cod and Pollock, maybe salmon. I'm going to try them at the weekend. The meal will be: fishcakes, fries, lemon, coleslaw, bread and butter (or roll), malt vinegar and a couple of pickled onions. I may have a can of Mushy Peas somewhere, if so the coleslaw gets replaced. PG Tips with milk and sugar wash it all down.

Tomorrow I have Bangers, onions and Mash scheduled - with REAL imported English Sausages !!!


----------



## superdav721

I am glad i just had lunch. You guys are killing me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, I think oak gets a bad rap. It is just a test of your tool's and your sharpening skills.
From my experience, if your tools are not sharp enough to shave with, don't bother trying to work oak with them or it will end in eternal aggrevation.

Rex, I'm glad you're getting some shop time. 
I feel for you on remembering things. 
I've been spending a little bit of my shop time every time I get over there to look for my favorite allen wrench set that's been missing in action for about two months now.
I remember someone kept messing with them so I put them away somewhere that I'd know where they were at.
Now I can't remember where that somewhere is.

Vet, do you ever have a clean shop?
If so, I'm impressed.
I always say I'm going to clean my shop up spotless one day.
I've set out on that mission many times. 
Usually by the time I'm through I'm so sick of it I wind up sweeping a lot of sawdust under a table or the saws.
Out of sight, out of mind, heh?


----------



## ssnvet

*Vet, do you ever have a clean shop?*

Once in a blue moon….

*Just pretend you're back on a sub.*

that would be a big NEGATIVE…. eight years was plenty… I voted with my feet and never looked back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got some 150 year old wooden beams out of my grandpa's pole barn yesterday. I'm trying to figure out what to use them on. They are a soft pine so they will re-saw very nicely. But I am afraid of those big square nails inside tearing up my band saw! I have one of those metal detectors for woodworkers, but it is not infallible.


----------



## ssnvet

*150 year old wooden beams *

Very cool! maybe save them for Stumpy's timber framed shop expansion and you can sip a cold Vernors and admire them for another century. Especially if they were hand hewn with and adze.

The old hand forged nails are sure to be pretty soft iron…. but that will still do a number on your band saw.

If not… old barn board picture frames are always appealing (to me at least)


----------



## Alexandre

You could use a pallet dismantler blade… 
Umm… something like this: http://www.simondsinternational.com/productpages/bndpalletbuster.php?menu=mnuIAerospace
You could also use a VERY CHEAP or old blade…


----------



## Alexandre

OOOOOOH… 
Lee valley is having a free shipping event…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, one of those options would prevent damage from nails. But I want to re-saw the wood, which requires a good blade.


----------



## Alexandre

Either way, you'll need to plane it or sand it…
I think sanding it would be better…


----------



## Alexandre

Theres your answer.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - how 'bout using some for your Grandfather's Urn?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Do they have to be resawed Stumps?
If I had some 150 year old beams right now, I'd use them to build something big, like a larger lathe. 
This would keep them intact and put them to use on something that would be around for another 150 years of built right and taken care of.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
That's a great idea. Perhaps a few cuts made on the RAS…....


----------



## ssnvet

FYI… pallet dismantling blades are meant to wedge between the deck boards and stringers and cut the nails. They are bi-metal type, metal cutting blades.

These are run in specialized horizontal band saws, so you can flip the pallet over and put the blade between the deck boards. then you let the pallet stringers ride the blade and pull the pallet towards you. The deck boards usually fall into a trough with a conveyor in the bottom. We've run three different models at work and they all pretty much run the same. They all use trailer tires for the wheels as well. NOT FOR CUTTING WOOD.

This type of work is for big burly boys who are rough tough and hard to bluff. All of our guys are on piece work and they don't like to be interrupted.

Driving fork trucks through doors and walls does slow down their progress though :^O


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just lurking…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Me too…...


----------



## ssnvet

Maybe you can get your hands on a 12" or 16" beam saw Stumpster… in a pinch we used one to re-saw an 8×8 beam down to 4×6 when I built my timber-frame. You had to keep the saw dead straight and wedging the kirf behind the blade was helpful.

But then again, you might have to change your handle to "Stumpy Limbs"

I'll bet you can find and pull all the nails.. but the ones I've seen have very skinny tips that might break off deep in the beam.

Life's not guaranteed risk free.

Good luck with them.


----------



## Bagtown

lurkers.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been lurking also. Although it never stopped me before, I've nothing to say!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lurking and researching next project…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Stalking


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I've said it all before


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nobody listens


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm sick of planes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where's Eddie?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Or should I say, who wants Ham and Edd?


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - how 'bout trains and automobiles?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, I like them


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex, looks like just you and I at the Stumpy Nubs Cafe, just poured myself a fresh cup of joe


----------



## superdav721

?
Yall nuts


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh crap, who woke grandpa?

Just had an interesting email from the silent majority, it said "........................................................................................................................................................." and I believed it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Nothings ok, so Grandpa can go back to sleep….or not


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

He's likely to have a hangover from yesterday and woke up in that cradle with a pacifier and a rattle.

Yeah DY, the old cafe has seen better days, even the hookers have moved on.


----------



## KTMM

Evening all. I got the formal paperwork for my new job done today. I have a physical and a drug-test and I should be starting Oct 8th if everything goes well. I'll miss a lot of things where I'm at, but I have to do what's going to be best for my family now and in the future. I'm sure a lot of people would think that ditching an IT job running M-F 8-5 for manual labor is stupid. I guess I look at work the same way I look at my shop. I like to collect good quality tools, in the same manner I like to collect skills. It doesn't hurt that the base pay is a big jump. Evening all.


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of hookers, look who showed up.

Rex, you start up a conversation and everyone starts showing up


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ahhh Lucas, IT can be a real drag, too much multi-tasking, too many "ID-ten-Ts out there. Work at what you want to be happy.

Well, I'm about to take my last meds for the day and hit the hay, wow I'm a poet and don't know it.
Went to shop today and found I had a break in last night. Nothing taken, but remember those items I spent hours trying to find yesterday, well someone had moved them to a place right in front of me, spooky.
Moved a lot of stuff today and trying to get everything where it should be, it's taking time and still looks like a rat hole at the moment.
........and with one bound he was by her side. Norah felt his hot breath on her cheeks as he ripped the thin silk from…............. well that's another story.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex, reminds me of the time someone broke into my apartment and replaced all my stuff with identical stuff


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, isn't it weird when that happens, but they do that so it drives you crazy looking for something they did not replace


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, it's time for my enema and emptying the catheter bag (lookout roses), might even take the glass eye out and soak it with my teeth in Polident - give me a sparkle in the eye in the morning, and it looks really awesome with an upper and lower set of dentures with an eye in the middle. Kind of reminds me of CBS. I'm also getting new Depends tonight? .... it is Tuesday, right?


----------



## patron

howdy all

been gone for a bit
seems i locked myself
out of my computer 8 days ago

it showed a new page asking for my 'username'
which i don't remember from 4 years ago
as i never used it
just the password

so been cleaning up instead here

well a friend came by today
and sat down
and unlocked the computer for me
just typed in my name
and my password

i had tried it too
days ago
but evidently with a space in it

as long as al hiemers stays away
i should be alright

well got 105 notices to go thru

see you all later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I wondered what happened to you.
Can't stop now (literally) as I'm in the middle of an enema. Talk to you tomorrow after I have washed my hands.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## patron

sleeping bent over 
holding your ankles

what will you think of next


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex is talking out his ass again


----------



## DamnYankee

I have now watched all of Steve Ramsey's Woodworking for Mere Mortals videos.


----------



## Alexandre

Only now? 
I finished watching Iike 2 weeks ago…,


----------



## superdav721

Lucas what will you be doing?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Dave.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Cool out this morning.
Fall is in the air.
I'll be back after some more coffee.
Not too mobile yet.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, nice to see you up and about. We have a cool front here and the last few days have been great. I have had time at the shop doing cleanup, sorting and moving, getting organised and ready to create. First will be to finish that bench/table enough so it is usable, after that I have many projects on the list.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, a project list.
I'm wondering if burning my project list would make me feel better.
I have so many on the list that I don't want to think about it right now.
I think maybe my wife is right that I try to put too much in front of myself sometimes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's good to hear you're getting some shop time Rex.
I know it feels good for you to get in the shop.
That means this new treatment is treating you well?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning project procrastinators, 43* here this morning. A brisk 65 in the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It makes for some great sleeping weather…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, The long project list is probably what everyone has, the problem is which one to do first. If you can, just get focused on one project, that's something which is hard for me to do as I get side tracked and can get several different things going on at the same time.

I do hope this treatment is working because I have had less side effects problems. They have not gone but are less severe and I am more mobile. Being I have had only the first treatment, it may be a different story down the road when the toxic stuff builds up. I have treatment #2 coming up soon and I will be interested to see the results of the prior tests.
Only downside is that now I am more mobile, there are a mass of "home" things to get done which eats into any shop time …... Ah well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not ready to fire up the furnace yet. May just have to throw a project or two in the stove if it gets any cooler…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We can sleep when we're dead.
If this river would come on back up it would be good weather for snagging spoonbill.
If I felt better I think I would go fishing today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Box is alive and chilled out.
What yer doin today?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't bought any stove pipe yet this yeat Marty.
I bought it last year only for the outside pieces to rust.
I think I had a fire two days the whole winter. 
I'm looking for it to get colder this year though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fishin' sounds good but, I have a funeral to go to this morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, that has me aggrevated.
I was going to start designing a project this morning for my Mom's preacher.
I called for measurements though only to find out he's decided to go a different route with it.
So that messed up my plans for today.
Now I have to back up and regroup. 
I'm a man of habit.
Once I plan on starting something, I hate having to change plans. 
Especially if I had no backup plan to begin with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought new stainless steel for my chimney this past spring. Cost about $430…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As long as it aint your own funeral Marty, you're doing good.

Did you hear about the old men fishing on the bridge.
A funeral line came by and one of them laid his pole down, stood up, bowed his head, and stood in silence until the last car had passed.
The other old timer commented that he didn't know his friend was so respectful.
"It's the least I could do," the old man said, "We were married for thirty nine years".


----------



## StumpyNubs

*The barn beams*: I like Williams idea about leaving them intact. But I just feel like old growth pine needs to be turned into something nice. It has a look that today's pine just doesn't have. Pulling the nails doesn't work because the old wrought nails are rusty and the heads pop off. I'll have to think on this a while…

*New project:* I have a pile of particle board. 12" wide by 8' long. Like most woodworkers, I am not a fan of the stuff. But I am convinced that something useful can be made from it. I think I'm going to work it into the next couple episodes of the show.

TTFN!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about the guy who got up early one saturday planning on a big fishing trip?
He snuck out into the garage, hooked up the boat, threw everything in it.
He quielty got in the truck, hit the button for the automatic garage door, and back out into a blinding rainstorm.
Disappointed, he pulled back in, went back in the house, and quietly undressed and snuggled up to his wife.
He decided to try and get his wife to fool around since he couldn't go fishing.
As he rubbed her backside oh so gently, he wispered to her, "It's raining cats and dogs out there. It's a good day to play in bed".
The wife sleepily said, "Morning honey. Can you believe my idiot husband went fishing in this rain?"


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, The only good thing I can think of for a 12 inch width PB is some shelves if it's 3/4''.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or wall cabinet sides if they're hidden…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I too think we may have a bad winter. Got to start thinking firewood. Need enough for the house fireplace and also some for the shop where there is an enclosed log burner which has only been used 3 times due to my absence from the shop. Must make a better blower system for the fireplace as the one that came with it is pretty useless.
Actually I am really looking forward to "Winter in the Shop", especially if snow drifts maroon me there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You know the last few days I have got to go to the shop have been walking into a time warp in Aladdin's cave. It's been 3-1/2 years since I have been a regular shop visitor and I have uncovered so many things I'd forgot about or didn't even know I had.
Although I was not able to do any woodworking, I still had birthday and Christmas tool gifts and also a slew of used tools given to me which I have not touched since they were brought here.

David, Marty and Darrell sent me some hard woods because I did not have any, so high on my projects list is to make something using those pieces to show them how much I appreciated their gift.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You could use that particle board for a bookshelf.
Don't use any bracing.
Sell it as a callapsable bookshelf that is only for one use.
It's to be thrown away after it's collapsed the first time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

LJ's is eatin' posts this morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't feel bad Rex.
Marty and Dave have given me some nice wood too.
I have yet to use any of it.
I have it hidden in my shop so that noone messes with it until I get around to using it for what it's intended for.
Don't worry. 
I know right where it is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

LJ is hungry?
Someone please feed him.

My end is working fine today Marty.
Yesterday I gave up on doing anything online.
The internet was going down every five or ten minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I keep a snow shovel at my back door during the winter. I only have 25' to dig to the shop…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just read a report about a local man who was slightly injured in a car accident.
They described him as an "elderly gentleman" ... and he is barely 70 !!!!!!!
Crap, I can't ascend to that description, NO, wrong on both counts for me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, thanks, my shop is 400/500 feet away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well my wife just came in from work.
I have to go.
Ya'll take care. 
She wants to go eat breakfast.
I don't eat breakfast, but I'll drink coffee and visit with her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Twice this morning, two posts have tried to come thru at the same time and jammed up. You have to post again to push it thru…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, Have you considered parking a tractor with a snow plow in your kitchen???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I keep one in my shop just in case I need to get back to the house…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, here's the sad part. I do have a small Kubota tractor with a bucket on the front, but it has needed some repair work and a new battery. I got it 12 years ago to use on getting the home and yard site cleared, also used it to clear out for the shop foundation. Alas, can't stand another bill right now, so she sits with a tarp over her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another push, This makes 3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you put additive in it when you parked it??? I hope you're turning that motor from time to time so it doesn't lock up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, put fuel additive in. What needs to be done is, new battery, fix sticky starter and replace 2 hydraulic lines.

Here's the baby:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a dandy Rex. I'd better hook up the trailer and come down there and pick it up. It may be a bit before I can get it back to ya…..

Reckon I aught to get ready to go to this funeral. I have 3 pairs of dress up britches and the cleaning lady shrunk all 3 pairs around the waist. What's the odds of that happening???


----------



## ssnvet

Another homework anecdote from our much beloved, but somewhat OCD 8th grader…

objective: find a list of obscure places on the globe and record their latitude and longitude.

Problem: the Solomon Islands cover a huge area… and after 20 min. of fretting, she can't decide how to answer the question.

Daddy's coaching…. either (1) record the lat and long. of a box that contains them all, (2) record the lat and long of the center of each island, or ….. drum roll…. (3) pop your finger down in the middle and record the lat and long of that spot. So what do you think the purpose of the excercise is? To become an expert cartographer? To memorize hundreds of numbers? Or to gain a little awarenesss of some distant and remote places in this world?

Lord help me! This child is a genious in so many ways (stragiht A student) but I've got to help her sort out the forrest from the trees.

She actually loves to hang out in the shop with me… and I think it's good for her, because there's a lot of minutia detail about the wood, the tools, etc… but in the end, after quick consideration of the details, you need to make a decision and, set up a tool and do something.

Unfortunately, she turns every 20 min. homework assignment into a 2 hour ordeal and never has time…. :^(


----------



## superdav721

Morning Rex.
Vet my next to the youngest is *OCD* bad! She drives me nuts with homework. Now she is in college and its ten times worse.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a son like that vet.
He would have probably made a circle around the island and made a graph showing perfectly spaced coordinates all the way around that island and attached it to the back of the page. 
One time I left him alone to sweep up some planer shavings in the shop.
I came back thirty minutes later and nothing was done.
He was making a stick to hold the dust pan while standing upright and a hoop to hold the bag up by itself. 
He gets sidetracked way to easy. 
Now I'm going to tell you my opinion of him (I can say it because I'm his dad).
The boy is a genius. He's way ahead of everyone in his class and me. He tests as a genius on IQ tests and he's way ahead of the national average on MCT tests. When it comes to common sense though, he's dumb as a brick. It does wear a parent out sometimes though. 
I don't know the whole situation with your child, but I do have a question.
Is she like my son, and way ahead in school?
If so, she may do this because she's bored with her studies.
We went through that with William II (my son).
Things have calmed down a lot since we came up with new ways to challenge him.
It keeps him occupied.
He's in advanced classes in school and he does activities that other kids would find nerdy, but he finishes other tasks more quickly now so he can get back to these activities he enjoys.
Currently his favorite activity is this robotics club he joined.
They are designing and building a robot to compete, doing various tasks.

.

I have four kids left at home.
I'd like to explain in a story about them.
And yes, this actually happened.
It went on and on until I told them to shut up before I went crazy listening to them.

Child #1: That grass is green.
Child #2: Started arguing that is was not. Of course, it was green. Child #2 just likes to argue.
Child #3: Says that technically is is not green, but, says some off the wall color, that I find later is simply a fancy green. 
Child #4: Goes into a thirty minute scientific explanation of WHY the grass is green.

I deal with this on a daily basis on pretty much anything if their minds are not kept busy.
I've gotten in the habit of cranking the radio up when we go anywhere, sometimes before I even crank the engine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wife took me to Cracker Barrel for breakfast.
She knows I don't do breakfast, but talked me into eating some biscuits and jelly.
She wanted me to order a plate of food.
That's just too much for me in the mornings.
Besides, everything on the menu started with eggs and grits.
I hate grits.
Let me explain.

I don't really hate grits.
I just refuse to eat them.
I grew up in the coutry where every day, 365 days a year, 366 every four years, you got up and Grandma made you eat breakfast.
She didn't care if you were hungry, you were going to eat breakfast.
And what was the base of every breakfast? Eggs and grits.
Eggs I can handle.
There are so many things you can do with eggs.
Grits, there is only so many things you can do to grits.
Besides, I don't know anyone who likes grits. They like what they put on the grits.
Don't believe me? Try eating plain grits with nothing on them. No butter. No ham. No salt, just grits.
The damn things taste like just what they are, dried corn kernals ground up into grits of corn kernals.
There is little to no flavor.
What most people enjoy eating is the flavor they add to the grits. 
Anyway, I eat enough of them growing up that I developed a distaste for grits.
My wife though, because she knows I will eat them if I have to, always tries to get me to willingly eat damned grits. She just doesn't understand why a southern boy like myself would not want them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And now, for what's on my mind at the moment.
I have to say it.
Just enjoy it with no explanation needed.

One day in the middle of the night.
Two dead boys picked a fight.
Back to back they faced each other.
Drew their swords and shot each other.

Up the street and down the corner.
A deaf policeman heard the noise.
And come to shoot the two dead boys.

If you don't believe this lie is true.
Ask the blind man, he saw it too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaaand…..
No, I'm not done yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ladies and gentlemen, hoboes and tramps, 
Cross-eyed mosquitoes and bow-legged ants, 
I come before you to stand behind you, 
To tell you something I know nothing about. 
Next Thursday, which is Good Friday, 
There will be a Mother's Day meeting for fathers only; 
Admission is free, so pay at the door, 
Pull up a seat and sit on the floor. 
The topic to discuss… 
The crime that has never been committed!


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like we're in a similar situation William…

Yes, she's off the charts smart… has won poetry contests, been published in kids literary mag. and has two short novels "published" (and for sale on Amazon). Her vocabulary is astounding, and she's a whiz speller. Has always got straight A's in everty subject.

She'll go out to walk the dog and wander around in circles watching snow flakes, then come in the house and write down a lengthy poem that she just composed in her head (usually on a tissue with a ball point pen). Her mother will find this some hours later and we'll both be stunned by her creative and beautiful words.

She has extremely accute hearing, and gets upset if anybody in the family has a sniffle or cough. So I got her her own personal pair of Peltor muffs, so she could tolerate us :^)

She's witty and smart and pretty and kind and very committed to and growing in her Christian faith. We're very proud of her and love her to the uttermost…. but it can be mind numbing, trying to help her navigate and interpret "regular" instructions. She looks for the literal, explicit instruction, and doesn't infer well what seems to to be obvious to others.

Her mother thinks she'll make a great lawyer, as she loves to debate her point and prove that she's right. She want's to be a novelist or editor at a publishing house, or the head librarian at the library of congress.

Fortunatley, she fell in with a group of really nice girls at school and even found a sport that she could do well (running cross country….which requires no eye-hand coordination). So she has a pretty "normal" social life.

I often think we hold her hand too much, and that she needs to flounder through some of these issues on her own, but she tries so darn hard and get's so upset when she hits a wall. Puberty is definately coming into play here. :^O ... so I try not to raise my voice and get frustrated… at least not for 5 minutes.

Not intending to complaign in any of this…. we count ourselves as blessed and put our shoulders into the hard work of parenting…. but I often feel dumb founded and ill prepared for the job.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW… I'll take the eggs and you can keep the grits.

&

major tractor envy Rex. but that bucket is looking way to clean and orange


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand completely.
A lot of that sounds like William, with a couple of exceptions.
William is socially awkward.
He doesn't make friends easily because of his nack for overlooking the conversation and instead picking apart anyone's argument on anything. If he hears someone say something that doesn't sound right to him, he immediately goes into prove them wrong with facts mode. The problem is, he often uses science and historical facts that he's read in books instead of looking at common sense. 
He gets picked on a lot at school for his faces. He makes faces a lot that other kids laugh at. I try talking to him about it, but it does no good. He makes these faces when he's thinking hard, which is most of the time. I don't think he even realizes he's doing it. I don't try to shelter him from it though. I say if he is going to continue doing it, he has to also learn to not get upset when kids make fun of it. Some people I've talked to think that is cruel on my part. They think I should complain to the school and try to get them to stop the kids. My opinion is that kids are cruel and it's one of those lessons my son has got to learn. 
William doesn't write poems. He draws. He has had his art work used for a variety of events locally. Last year, he designed the shirt designs for the high school band. He's had his work on other shirts, magnets, buttons, and other things. The boy can look at anything and draw it.

I have both ends of the spectrum.
I have eight kids total.
Four of them I describe as just normal kids. Two of them have this genius like intelligence. Then two of them have learning problems and are in the special education program. 
While the smart kids will test you, the ones with learning difficulties will challenge you in a whole other set of ways. 
One of my sons I have to teach pretty much everything at home. He is actually learning nothing besides social skills at school. Everything has to be visual for him. At school though they stick a book in front of him and tell him to read it. He can read. The problem is that anything he reads, five minutes later, he can't tell you a damned thing about it. 
Take math for example. I gave them the chance for ages to teach multiplication to him at school. After several tests scores in the teens, I bought him an abacus and had him start doing all his homework on it every day. The simple act of moving the beads for the problems made him start memorizing the times tables. He looked at it in books for months and couldn't retain it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a red pencil box.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's nice Rex.
Did you find it in your shop?
Do you rmember using it in school?
I'll help you jog your memory.
It's that place you used to go to on that short bus.

How you doing today Rex?
Been to the shop yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, Explanation: When you are in the midst of people bragging and you feel you have nothing to offer in "one upmanship" , then a Brit expression to insert into the conversation would be - "I have a red pencil box", as a pseudo impressive interjection.

Got to the shop a little bit this morning and immediately had to come home to do other chores. Going to the shop in about 30 minutes for the rest of the day….. yippee!
I am feeling pretty good, this treatment seems less severe, but early days yet.
I'll do as much sorting out as I can today, my goal is to have the shop ready by the weekend so that I can actually start to mess it up again by making something.


----------



## ssnvet

*I have eight kids total*

Wow…. not every day you hear somebody say that! You're going to become my new parenting mentor :^)

We have three girls and though I would have liked to have "tried for a boy" I know it would have driven my wife off the deep end for sure. I guess we were just late bloomers (afte giving my youth to college and the navy).

The good news is that I've had a very good reason to run away to the basement the last two nights and can actually see both my bench and desk again. And I can even sneak an ice cream sandwhich from the freezer without the little sea gulls flocking around me :^) They already made short work of my Butterfingers stash.

Sorry if it sounds like bragging Rex…. didn't mean it that way. I'll mail you an ice cream sandwhich if it makes you feel better :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd heard that one before Rex.
However, I thought it to be most fitting coming right after my talking about my son's school problems.

I hope you meet your goal of getting the shop done.
I tried going to the shop this morning.
Made it there.
My back wouldn't allow me to open the front door today.
The sliding one is hard to open and sort of my test as to whether I'm actually up to doing anything.
When I can't open it, I come back home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry Vet, I thought everyone around here was aware of that by now.
I have one daughter and seven boys.
The two oldest boys are out on their own.
The son that just turned 21 I don't think is going to leave until I finally kick him out.
My daughter recently left for college.
That leaves the four youngest boys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, just received my appointments schedule in the mail, my next infusion treatment is Oct 10, after prior tests.
Sorry you are out of it today, I know how much it means to you to do stuff. Look on the bright side, with your recent silence, you owe 154 posts to LJs, which you can now catch up on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How did you come up with the figure, 154?
And if I post 153, does that mean I'm out of the club?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'll start with an offensive (to some) joke.

Two irishmen walked out of a bar…...........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I had that number dancing around in my head, so I just got rid of it because it was taking up space.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You posted before I could give the punchline.

Two irishmen walked out of a bar…..............

.

..

...

Hey! It could happen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If Eddie were here, we would have not only just closed the gap on the Plainsmen, but also be at least 200 posts in front.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Two Irishmen, Micheal FitzPatrick and Patrick FitzMichael went into gay bar….............


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta shoot him another PM.
I miss the old fart.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The way I heard that one, the two were irish catholic priests.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're gonna get in trouble making jokes like that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good idea, also there are others who we have not heard of for while. Hope all is well with them.


----------



## bandit571

Oh, it has. I've have walked out of some bars, crawled out of a couple , and been thrown out of a few. Sure'n it's been awhile, now.

I'm the worse…...a SOBER Irishman…..one of them Guld Auld Mics…


----------



## bandit571

something strange going on here, tried to post…..nothing is showing up….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some people have been complaining about posts not showing up right latley Bandit. 
Lumberjocks goes through spells I've noticed where things don't work right.
I don't know if it's the site itself or the server they use.

Sorry if we offended with the jokes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, it's got to be those bloody Planes thread people hacking into our thread so that we get DOP (denial of post) Grrrrrrr.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it helps any, I'm a heinz 57, but most of my bloodline traces back to France.
There's millions of jokes that can be told about the french.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't be such a Wimp William, grow a pair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear that most Irishmen can trace their roots back to a particular potato patch


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a pair.
They hang low these days though.
Don't want to offend anyone these days.
Might get kicked off the site.
Then I'd miss your handsome face and lovely wit.
I don't know if I could go on after that.
Worse, offend the wrong people, and things go haywire in huge regions halfway around the world.

I'm trying undsuccessfully to be humerous.
People do get offended mighty easy these days though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, ever noticed that the French military have padding on the end of their rifle butts? It's so they don't give away their position when they drop them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear you William, isn't it a shame we can't just jest between ourselves without having some turd get offended. I often wonder what, if ever, these people laugh at? They must live awful lives and never smile, even start arguments with stones in the road. 
Ahhh, the good old days, when you could joke around freely and not start a war, but that's progress for you !!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I heard the padding was so they wouldn't chafe their delicate shoulder if they forgot to lower the rifle before running away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've always been able to take a joke.
My grandfather (in his french loaded broken english) once told me, if you can't laugh at yourself, you haven't looked in the mirror enough lately.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey William, must get to the shop for a few hours. I'll be back later if you want tennis opponent to play with. 
Jam with you later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I said they hang low.
And true, I do jiggle them around more than I probably should.
That don't mean you can play tennis with them though.


----------



## Alexandre

80 NEW????!


----------



## Bagtown

Finally had that brain scan today. God forbid they would talk to you about the results though. I have to make an appointment with the neurologist again to find out the results. What a friggin pain.
Never made it to the shop today, but I did stop to buy a small piece of 1/2" MDF and some different polishing compounds for that WorkSharp.
Rex and William, you two looked like you were both on your meds today. Lots of chatter, good to see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You had a brain scan Bags?
Did they find anything?

When Rex and I carry on like today it's because we're OFF our meds, not on them. 
On second thought, it reminds me of my favorite phrase.
I used to give a damn, but now I take a pill for that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I sharpen on oil stones by hand, but I have wondered something a couple of times.
I've seen the MDF made WorkSharp disk.
I've made jigs several time using plexiglass.
Would plexiglass work for those disks?
With sharp tools, it's easy to cut and drill plexiglass for such uses.
Just an idea.


----------



## JL7

Good luck on the scan Bags…...no brain jokes here…...I'll lose..


----------



## JL7

I've tried the MDF discs with the buffing compound…..but I'm a newbie on this topic…..I can't figure out how to apply the compound uniformly….it just seems to glob on there leaving big ridges…...seems like it would cut more on the ridges….?

Stumpy?


----------



## Bagtown

William, I don't know if plexiglass would work or not but there's only one way to find out. . .
I'll find out if they found any grey matter or no probably in a couple weeks.


----------



## JL7

On another Worksharp note…....talking to Taffy….she claims the runout spec on the glass wheel is .005" to .015". Seems a bit excessive to me. I checked both machines I have, one came in at .004" and the other at .011". The one that arrived second (with the sheet metal dis-lodged and rocked on the bench) measured the best…..go figure…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think that much runout is going to make a bit of difference. 
I don't own the system, but remember sharpening blades for a plant I used to work at on a machine that had runout along the lines of, "HOLY CRAP that thing wobbles. 
The thing is, it didn't matter of the wheel wobbled. What matters was that the blade was held in it's jig steadily. As long as it was clamped up right, you just turned on the water to it and let it go. The high spots were all that was doing the sharpening, but sharpen it did.


----------



## Alexandre

Ok, Where do you guys get that polishing compound?!
Also, If you want a grinder with basically no vibration, and basically rock solid performance… Look at this: 








Yep, you guessed it..


----------



## JL7

Hey William - I'm sure you're right on the runout issue…..The only reason I checked it in the first place was to be sure the bent up rig (which I fixed) was still running true…..It does cut nice.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck MIKE!


----------



## superdav721

I just found my shop floor.
Rex I have a piece of Texas Ebony.
I am going to make pulls for a box with it. That is some heavy HARD stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See Bags?
Dave wished you luck.
We're all pulling for you.
We sure hope they find a brain.


----------



## JL7

Dave - is this the kit you bought for your worksharp? click


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Have no worries, the "Wizard of Oz" gives out brains…..


----------



## superdav721

Edit, that is it.DMT's Magna-Disc Sharpening System
I got it for $50 bucks from Amazon.
The felt wheel and paste is the best part about it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm back online. Did not go to the shop …... it's a long boring story, so I'll give it a miss.
I have had 2 brain scans, the second was to make sure that the first scan was correct, because they actually found a normal brain. Hope you kept quiet about being a member of the dimwit's club on LJs, else they would have taken the scan to extreme levels.

Dave, I did not know that there was such a wood as Texas ebony, or is it something else? Inquiring minds need to know.

Bags, just because William find the time to "visit" has nothing to do with meds, it's because we are stuck in the bloody house and can't do anything else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's ok Rex.
We know why you didn't make it to the shop.
You forgot your way there. 
I'll call and have your wife make a map for you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I love you guys. 

You are like a close knit family who are always having fun, buy helping when others are feeling sick also.

Good work guys.

Stumpy

Still praying for you and the family and looking foward to see what you will make or do in the name of your Grandfather.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, you say, "you are like" like you aren't part of this.
You're just as much a part of this band of misfits as the rest of us. 
You've posted on this thread enough to be known as one of the Stumpy's Lumpys now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a blue pencil *Rex*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Bags*, Have you lost your mind???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if we put the blue pencil in the red pencil box, we can all ride on the short bus singing, "and the wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round".
Dave!
Stop licking those windows!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, It's gonna take about $20,000


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's not right to make fun of retards.
I'm going to do it anyway.
What's the funniest thing you've ever seen?
Have you ever seen two retards argue?
Then one retard called the other retard, a retard?
This joke probably doesn't convey very well in the written word.
So you have to visualize a mad retard standing there screaming at the top of his lung, *"RENARD!!!"*


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I have not been talking as much as you guys to make this a really Homely feeling and funny. I will get there sometime.

I did get my Bedrock #602 and I have pictures on Berthas post of Planes of your dreams.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ok William, I'll fess up: A week or so ago Sandra made some batches of her peanut, walnut and almond Brittles, and she sold it and made $150. So today after my brief shop visit, I walked into a test production run on a Gardetto like concoction she was making with dreams of conquering the snack market. You guessed it, I got roped in as mixer, stirrer and taste tester, so that's the rest of the story.
She even let me have a little bit of the mix to experiment with my own flavoring - Tandoori (India Spice) and I hate to tell her that mine was tons better than the stuff she made with a lot of ingredients.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Does it go well with scotch???


----------



## Bagtown

mmmm tandoori
Thats some good flavour right there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, no worries, people laugh at you enough just for being on this thread with us. 
It kind of take the pressure off to be witty if you know people are already laughing at you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Like I said, you got sidetracked with snacks.
That sounds like an excuse one of my kids would use.
So I stick with my original story.
You forgot your way there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, everything goes better with scotch.
That's not even a question.


----------



## superdav721

Texas Ebony.
The colors of Texas Ebony heartwood range from a dark chocolate brown (almost coal black) to a dark brown with thin stripes of lighter brown. This banded and somewhat swirling pattern of light brown streaks in the dark matrix resembles cream poured into coffee. When this very dark wood spalts, linear inter-grain areas turn to a light orange-brown, and (rarely) includes small closed, orange-brown circles (spots). The sapwood is a bright golden yellow color, an attractive contrast to the heartwood


----------



## superdav721

Marty that is a bit much.
You would have to sell a lot of product.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I'm curious now.
What is $20,000?
Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still researching my options. possibly getting down to about $8,000. I hope to sell a lot of product. 16-20 would pay for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's final jeopardy William….. really…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

That is an awesome piece of wood. I would love to have some of that to turn on a lathe with. Send me some and I will make you a pen from it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, just goes to show you that occasionally you can learn something about woodworking you never knew - what an education!

Bags, just had my Sausages, Onions, Mash and Baked Beans ….mmmmm…......and more mmmmmmmmm.
Tomorrow, the menu is: Liver and Bacon, onions, thick gravy, mashed potato with some garlic and English Peas, followed by fresh strawberries and cream. 
Friday I'll try your Fishcake recipe, and yes I found a can of Mushy Peas.

Marty, don't laugh, Sandra's different Brittles are great, she even gets orders for it. She will have to experiment more on her Snack Mix and I might sell her mine. That Tandoori one was reall good, going to see if I can add Mango Chutney taste to it. I'm also going to flavour some batches with Tikka, Madras and of course Vindaloo for those who like the afterburner effect.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin we will see what I have left over.
Rex my piece came from north Mexico.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, oh South Texas?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I bet someone threw it over the fence.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, it's meals like that, that made me as big as I am today. Well that and mega doses of prednisone.


----------



## Bagtown

I'd like to go to South Texas for a week at a resort anytime now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good idea Bags, pick me up as you go by. No need to bring your Prednisone, I have plenty here I can bring; good job we are not professional sportsmen or we wouldn't pass the drug screening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ADVICE FROM BOB - A RETIRED HUSBAND AND WOODWORKING CD MAKER.

It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than an oversensitive woman.

My name is BOB. Let me relate how I handled the situation with my wife. When I retired a few years ago, it became necessary for Elaine to get a full-time job, along with her part-time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed. Shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from the golf club about the same time she gets home from work.

Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table. I generally have lunch in the Men's Grill at the club, so eating out is not reasonable. I'm ready for some home-cooked grub when I hit that door. She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating. But now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner.

I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won't clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed.

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For example, she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour. But, Boys, we take 'em for better or worse, so I just smile and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two, or even three days. That way, she won't have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then wouldn't hurt her any (if you know what I mean). I like to think that is one of my strong points.

When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half-finished mowing the yard. I try not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for a while. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me, too.

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support my wife. I'm not saying that showing this much consideration is easy. Many men will find it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older. However, Guys, even if you just use a little more tact and less criticism of your aging wife because of this article, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile. After all, we are put on this earth to help each other.

EDITOR'S NOTE:
BOB died suddenly on Sept 1st 2012 of a perforated rectum. The police report says he was found with a Calloway extra-long 50-inch Big Bertha Driver II golf club jammed up his rear end, with barely 5 inches of grip showing, and a sledge hammer laying nearby. His wife was arrested and charged with murder. The all-woman jury took only 10 minutes to find her Not Guilty, accepting her defense that BOB, somehow without looking, accidentally sat down on his golf club.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just heard that a certain candidate has announced a plan get us back in the black.
He'll strip 47% of their citizenship and deport them. Now that's a plan.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Pirate name generator:

http://www.piratequiz.com

What is your Pirate name?

Mine is

Bloody Tom Kidd

O well, I guess I have room for improvement


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm in the market for a laser engraver…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What Marty, did you say a Lazy Engraver?


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, you been watching degooses laser adventures?


----------



## DIYaholic

MY Pirate Name:
*Mad Harry Bonney*

About Me: "Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!"


----------



## DIYaholic

I want a CNC Router & a Laser Engraver!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if it's a lazy engraver you're looking for, I got just the ticket for you.
Well, shall we say you can send me a ticket and I'll be right up.
Why I'm such a lazy engraver that I haven't even took the initiative to learn to engrave.

What?
No, I'm sorry.
I'm mistaken.
That would be a procrastinating engraver.
So….......

Well if it's a lazy engraver you're looking for, I got just the ticket for you.
Well, shall we say you can send Randy a ticket and he'll be right up.

I wouldn't want to try and fill the shoes of the great procrstinator.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm afraid I'm off to lie down fellas.
If I sit up much longer I swear I'm gonna cry.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William, hope you feel better in the morn


----------



## Bagtown

Night William


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good night william

I would just be happy with Stumpys duplacating machine he is making.   double happy face


----------



## boxcarmarty

10K for a 60w base model…..


----------



## Bagtown

You have a link to that Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://fslaser.com/48x36-laser-engraver-and-cutter


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure dis me and then go to bed…....William, I got nothing else…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is all new to me Mike. I'm trying to figure out what all it does. All that I know is I need to do what it does…. Or something like that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Visit www.cnczone.com and learn to build your own laser engraver.


----------



## Bagtown

I used to sell Mazak lasers. They're more for cutting metal than engraving it.
There's an awful lot you could do with that machine though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You figure out how to build it and build me one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is one that Dan seen in action at the Georgia show last month. I have a sample piece here in front of me…..
http://www.epiloglaser.com/


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

The detail on this calendar is unreal…..


----------



## KTMM

You guys and your wants. I just want to be done with new job paperwork and drug tests…..

Tomorrow night is the local Light the Night walk in our area. It's put together by the Leukemia and Lymphoma society. My brother in law was selected for the services to be in memory of. I just hate that they picked a Thursday night to do it on. I didn't make it to the one last year because of a work induced iron spike and hammer migraine that rendered me useless for the latter half of the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You haven't even STARTED your NEW job & your already complaining!!! Lol.

I'm hitting the pillow….......


----------



## superdav721

Your pirate name is:
Iron Davy Flint

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And all the time I thought you were Davy Jones


----------



## Alexandre

Morning…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, generation X has awakened. What's for breakfast today?


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning
Plane irkns al flattened
Time to go to bed


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for staying up and watching the shop DY. The day shift will now take over. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning William, how are you feeling today?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm sick! BAD cold, but I think I'll survuve…

*WORKSHARP ANSWERS*: I think plastic discs would work, I'd like to see someone try it out. I'd laminate three or four layers together though because one layer would flex too much… As for the runout question, yes, there is a tiny bit. But it has little or no effect on the edge it produces… And applying the compound uniformly is easier if you remember not to overdo it. Don't just mash the stick on the disc while it spins. Apply a light coat every couple of times you use it. The compound will liquify when it heats up during use. That will even it out. If you have too much on there, use an old blade as a scraper to remove the high spots as the disc spins. Hold the blade perpendicular to the discs until you scrape the compound down, then hold it at an angle to heat the remaining compound up to get it to smooth out.

*My pirate name is Mad Stumpy Rumpy*

"You're tough as string cheese and hard as under cooked pasta. But what really scares people is your tendency to collect spray paint and eye water towers. Nobody wants to be around when you finally snap but everyone wants to be along for the ride. Arr!"

(I didn't like what that website came up with so I made up my own!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for asking Rex, but not so good.
I don't know what is worse this morning, the physical pain or the mental.
I desperately need to talk with my phyciatrist and my therapist.
Thanks to my insurance though, I won't have that opportunity until October 31st.
I used to see my therapist once a month.
Then it was once every three months.
Now it's once in a while whenever the hell the insurance feels like passing the paperwork along.
My therapist is the only one I can go to and unload some of these thoughts.
She gets paid to listen to my crap so I don't feel like I'm intruding with her.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, I have pills for the mental side.
They don't work though.
Actually, they make things worse. 
The only thereapy I've found outside the mental ward is my wood working.
When I'm not able to do that either though…........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, I have some three quarters inch thick plexi around the shop somewhere. I don't know where it came from or where you'd buy it. I just wanted to point out that it is made. This stuff doesn't flex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, what are the factory made disks for that system made of?
How thick are they?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the Pope-Mobile has 3/4" plexiglass windows. William… did you build the Pope-Mobile?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I recently bought an entire hardware store's stock of glass and plexiglass, along with the benches and cutters and the whole stock of screen (had to buy it all as a group). Now where am I going to put it…

The WS3000 comes with 1/4" tempered glass wheels.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't even know what the pope mobile is.
I'm assuming it has something to do with the pope.

As for the 1/4" tempered glass, is the shaft long enough to install 3/4" plexi or could the mounting hole be coutersunk to allow it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm starting a new segment on the "show" to help promote Lumberjocks. I'm doing a favorite project (or two) of the week. We'll see how it goes. THis week is a blanket chest and a pair of Greene and Green clocks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll check in this evening.
I'm about ready to take out the highest powered rifle I have and use it on my internet router.
For three days now my interent is spotty at best during the daytime.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Pope-Mobile is the car he rides around in that has a big bulletproof bubble that allows him to stand up and wave without getting shot by a protestant.










I had to countersink the mounting hole with the 1/2" MDF discs I used. It is designed to hold 1/4".


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm gonna sign off and get some more tissues before I drown in snot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Last night after I got offline, Sandra was experimenting again - this time Jalepeno Fudge! Actually it's pretty.
Yes William, shop time is a very side tract from pain and stress, that's the reason I have been so anxious to get there. It does not matter if I don't make anything because touching, moving, cleaning and such proves I am there.

BTW especially Bags. I had kippers this morning for breakfast, toast and marmalade with coffee….mmmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, you are so phlemboyant.


----------



## patron

years ago i was contacted by a tibetan man
to build a 'coffin' for the 'weatherman' 
(like a cardinal to the dali llama)

was working at the ranch of a rich guy
that owned most of the real estate in manhattan

when i finished the 'cube' box
(they wanted him to sit in a lotus position)
i went by my work to say i would be gone for a day or two
and showed the box to the ranch owner and his wife
they were impressed with the work
and the mention of the dali llama
and gave me leave to take it to the tibetans

well i did get to meet
dakpa yeshe dorge (name)
sri ramposhe (honorific)
(he died three days later)

back at the ranch the next day
i was asked how the box was received

very well thankyou

what next

well i got a call from the vatican
seems they want me to build
a 'porta-potty'

for the pope

got a private call one morning
from the ranch
seems the guy was doing his wife last night
and his $5,000 designer bed collapsed on them

our 'politics' were slightly different
but i saved the day
by making it strong enough
for his republican elephant urges


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, you can have my share of the kippers.
Good to see you have a great appetite.
Jalapeno Chocolate fudge sounds interesting.
We make gelato at the cafe and make a chocolate chilli gelato that sells really well. It's an odd combination of sweet and spicy that's addicting.
I've also made chocolate chip cookies with chipotle and ginger in them. They sell well too.

Patron you need to write a book with all of your adventures in it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, how is your computer setup going, still having problems?

Bags, you are right about combinations, I rarely ever eat any kind of Indian food with a jar of Mango chutney by my plate. The fudge taste almost like normal fudge but leaves you with a warm mouth.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, here's the recipe for LBO:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, that Popemobile reminds me of and ice cream vendor truck. It doesn't look much different to those used by other faiths, except they have condom packages and a signs that say, "Buy me and Stop One"


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I made some jacket potatoes the other day.
So simple and so good.


----------



## DS

Pirate Name: Captain Morty Cash

Super BZ… TTFN


----------



## patron




----------



## JL7

Stumpy and William…..the glass wheels on my Worksharp are just over 3/8"......and the 1/2 MDF will bolt on without countersinking, but it only catches about 3 revs of the thread, so it's right on the edge….I'll try the smoothing trick with the compound later….thanks…


----------



## JL7

Dave - thanks for the answer on the DMT kit - it seems they sell both sets…...one with the courser grits and the one with the 1200 grit…...and the prices seem to start around $70/kit and go up from there…......tempting but spendy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If anyone could find some, I'm sure the 3/4 plexi would work fine. You'd probably have to countersink the mounting hole though.
The thing I've learned about cutting and drilling thick plexiglass is sharpness.
When cutting, I use a metal cutting blade on the bandsaw. I cover where I'm planning to cut with packing tape. It's a trick I learned from scrolling. Some chemical in packing tape lubricates the blade to help keep from burning. Move as fast as you can though without going too fast. Stay in one spot long enough, and it'll still burn and make the edges jagged.
For drilling, I use brad point bits or forstner bits. Make sure they are sharp. Dull bits will get too hot and messy, or worse, shatter the plexi around the hole.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I have also cut a circle with my router and circle jig in plexi. This is not advisable though. The 100% carbide ($29) bit that I used is now suitable only for cutting more plexi. It's got too much plastic permanantly melted to the bit to be useable for wood now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I found my internet problems.
There is a splitter in my living room. 
One line comes in from the outside.
One line goes to the TV.
One line goes to the router.
The inline one is loose.
It has a screw on co-ax fitting.
I don't know why it has that. All the other fittings are the press on type the cable company put on when they ran all this several years ago.
I got it back on good enough for things to work. This was after I'd called the cable company. So, since they're supposed to be out tomorrow (yea, right!) anyway, I'll let them put the proper end on it and run a test with their little meter thingy to make sure everything else is up to snuff.


----------



## bandit571

A "Pirate name"? When you are called "Bandit" nothing more is needed to be said. Now, about that truckload of Coors….

random "Bandit Works" for today…









From "Rusty & Crusty" to making curly things, in a day….

"Pirate Names", isn't that just for "Squids"????


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I would get some of DMT's diamond paste and flex cuts gold compound. That is the real stuff to strop with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening,
I wood say "Good night", but it is a little too early for that. Nothing is happening & I've nothing to say…....


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…..I'm still kinda thrilled about the edge I'm getting with paper and compound…..I need to step back and figure out where to go from here…...

Got a bit of sharpening time in tonight - and figuring out the compounds…..

You guys are great on the info!


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - sounds like you need to step next door for a cold one…....


----------



## Bagtown

I'll take a cold one


----------



## Bagtown

Somebody hand me a Corona and a bottle of Cabo Wabo.
I'll pretend I'm on the beach in Mexico.


----------



## JL7

Cheers Bags…got the day off tomorrow….so a few cold ones here…


----------



## superdav721

I have the 9 inch quick release harbor freight vise. Well after 2 years the "quick release" part releases to much. I yanked it out and welded the jam nut. Now I have a 9 inch bench vise.


----------



## Alexandre

Going back to the worksharp issue…
Well, I DO NOT own a worksharp.. 
Randy and I should start the wenoownworksharp group… 
Well, I don't think plexiglas will work.. nor will tempered glass…
Like, The worksharp comes with tempered glass… But isn't that only if you have sandpaper or something on top of it?


> ?
> Because, Wouldn't if you just put honing compound on glass or plexiglass, the thing will squeal up and scratch the glass (no duh)


? Like, MDF i think seems decent, and I might not be saving up for a worksharp… But i'll post my homemade Something soon… Also, Anyone tried making a Sliding table for your bandsaw ?
I'm also trying to do that… Weekends are immenent.. soon some shop time… Also, I need to make a mitre gauge/sled… I've been busy lately… Well thats it… cya


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I've heard good things about the diamond paste. I still use buffing compounds because they do the job just fine and they are dirt cheap. I have the Flexcut gold compound. It seems to me to be the same as the regular white compound from sears.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- Plexiglass is softer than tempered glass, so the compound will embed in the surface and work in the same way as the MDF. It may even be a bit better because it might wear less and therefore stay flat and even longer.

You are right about regular glass, though. It won't work with compounds.

I built my own "Worksharp" style machine once. It was loosely based on the Shopnotes version. Worked very well. You should consider it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This weekend is the last regular episode of Blue Collar Woodworking season one! (Next week will be a special season wrap-up episode and then season two starts the first week of October)

In our first year we've really grown. We're approaching the 150,000 mark on YouTube, over 1,700 regular subscribers. It ain't Stevinmarin numbers, but with just 23 episodes it's a great start!

Next season will be a lot better. More tips, tricks, and jigs of all sizes. We're building a massive new website, beginning a weekly blog and putting together a selection of free downloadable plans. And next season will include a lot more episodes. Stay tuned!


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, I'm trying to make a sliding bandsaw table..  and a mitre guage… I'm going to try the Pin method for the mitre guage… Any suggestions?
Also, Whats better, A Huge thick crazy piece of UHMW, Which I can always find uses for, or a grainte plate for some waterstone sharpening..


----------



## superdav721

wood gloat
some of my birthday presents


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the DMT applicator is a piece of denim type material glued to a plastic disk. The disk is as thick a a Frisbee. you lay it on an existing disk and go to town. That past will put a mirror fish on anything.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy design this in wood


----------



## JL7

Nice wood Dave - and that old X-acto is cool too…....sweet - I see some projects soon!


----------



## patron

*HAPPY B'DAY DAVE !*

nice wood gifts
enjoy


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- Not sure if I understood the plastic vs granite for waterstone question. Surface plates like granite are usually for sticking sandpaper to for sharpening. Some people also use gourse sandpaper on them for flattening their water stones. I don't know about the plastic, but if it's flat, it would work.

Gotta go cough and hack something up. See you tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Dave - that video has a trance like quality to it….....nirvana…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh baby- I'm gonna have to work on one of those! I wonder what patents they have…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Patron!
That saw is $1400.00
I WANT ONE!


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Jeff! For everything.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice lumber Dave.
You're a lucky man.


----------



## superdav721

Wait till the wife gets a load of what I am making.
Boxes are hard, I cant make my mind up.


----------



## Alexandre

You could still cut your finger with that one


----------



## JL7

Agreed…....take your time and let the design happen…..start with over-sized pieces!


----------



## superdav721

I dont care! *I WANT THAT SAW!*


----------



## superdav721

I would gladly bleed on that one.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you are driving me nuts with the title change.
{short drive}
Please leave the first few words the same.
I have crazy posts all over lJ's


----------



## JL7

Marty - got laser? Cause I wanna borrow it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sorry Dave. Won't happen again.*

Actually, I made that title change because I am ending the practice of changing the title with each new episode. It wouldn't do to leave the title that announced the new jig saw project on there forever, now would it? So I changed it to a generic title that will remain the same from now on.

Funny, but true.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok, I've got snot on my shirt. I'm off to bed.


----------



## JL7

Actually - we have a brand spanking new Panasonic laser at work (like $30K) for marking on rubber parts….....and yes…..I'm trying to think of how I can sneak some wood time in there…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I was roaming the halls of LJs and I got lost!
Anybody see a jig saw?
Where's the jig saw?


----------



## JL7

dunno? I hate jig saws. Always cut slanted…..is it just me?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Deleted…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I was just about to watch that video…......

I think it is now time to examine the back of my eyelids…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Here's a whole bunch of future cold ones for you Stumpy! Way down here in Florida!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Just sneak the laser out and bring it down here…..


----------



## superdav721

There is Marty.
Jeff have a great time with your day off.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I hope all is well and we do miss you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning everyone.
I feel a little better this morning than I have lately.
I think maybe my back is starting to adjust to these cooler mornings.
Since I said that now, it'll probably turn off hot again.
That's the way my luck runs these days.
Oh well.
It doesn't matter, because I hope to get to the shop today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning gang. 
William, glad to know you are a bit better and have a shop visit planned.
Dave, I echo those words about Eddie, we sure do miss him.
Good luck with the laser quest Marty, does some neat stuff, but at a big initial cost and maintenance, don't overlook that.

Well I should be going to the shop for a while today to carry on the restoration.
Y'all have a great day, especially Jeff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey folks, just found out why Ted has been absent:
He got himself contracted to BOTH the political party's conventions bulding and painting the stage and area setups.
He got a good deal complete with all expense paid, free meals and take home unused materials.

And for the last week after getting back to Chicago, he lucked out, turned his shop into a temporary day care center for the kids unable to go to school.

He's not finished with the lucky break, as now he is selling gallons of red and blue leftover paint for half price, and the last I heard he already sold a lot of it to 2 political parties. God Bless America, profits and sharing - all in one.


----------



## ssnvet

There's gold in that there refrigerator!!!

Look at the bright side Stumpy, now you can walk around the shop with your index finger plugging one nostril, while you enjoy target practice blowing snot shots out the other side into the saw dust piles.

Or am I the only one that does that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Vet, they're called snot rockets.
And I thought I was the only one that does that.
My wife has often asked if I knew what a handkerchief was.
I usually respond that I call them shirts.

Seriously, I think if my wife had to pick the one thing she hates the most about me it would the treatment of my clothes.
I do actually shoot my snot rockets into my sleeve, which I wipe on my pants.
I often wipe wood glue on my pants, which dries rock hard.
I am bad about wiping oil and transmission dipsticks on my pants when checking levels in vehicles.

These are the ones off the top of my head.
The thing that really gets her mad is when she buys me nice clothes. We stop for gas on the way to a restaurant or something. I always check fluids when I get gas in the vehicle. Guess what habit dictates I do?
The maddest I've ever seen her though was the time she bought me some snake skin cowboy boots. These weren't cheap knockoffs either. They were real diamondback rattler. I forgot I had them on before helping an older couple on the side of the road with a flat tire. Guess what asphalt does to the toes of snake skin boots? Those high dollar boots became work boots in a matter of seconds.

And no, I have no nice clothes. I don't remember the last time I had nice clothes after going somewhere one time in them. I just can't take care of them and I think my wife has given up.

What brings this up? Besides Vet and his snot rocket comment?
I was scolded earlier for the new shirt I wore to the shop this morning. 
It already has wood glue on it.


----------



## superdav721

Nice one William.
Vet you are one funny dude.
Jeff are we having fun?
Rex did you get your shop time?
And thanks for finding Ted.


----------



## ssnvet

*Vet you are one funny dude.*

My wife has another name for it….

rude, crude and unattractive.

I tell her it's the corrupting influence of the navy on momma's baby boy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Kinda makes you wonder how much snot is parked in a sub?

Dave, got a couple of hours in this morning and I'll get a couple more later this afternoon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's good to be 47%


----------



## KTMM

Man, I missed Dave and William gloating about sharpening and MDF and Diamond paste. Those guys don't know anything. What you need is a Velociraptor and a snapping turtle…....

If you don't get the joke, don't ask.

Now that I've made my presence known for the day…..


----------



## ssnvet

30 min. untill they let me out of my cage!

Happy Friday gents.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas you are nuts and I do get it.
Everybody Lucas uses the Paul Sellers method and it works. What ever method you find that works for you is a good one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Friday but that means nothing to me. Them b****rds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll just sit here with my bowl of Colombian coffee ice cream…..


----------



## Bagtown

Apple pie and cheddar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jalapeno Fudge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check this out Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood buy everyone a drink to celibrate "Happy Friday", but I drank them all. Instead, I offer everyone FREE unlimited shoptime. Of course, you may need to convince the BOSS!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, Hows your chisel Sharpening going?


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Nubbers!
Not only have I got the night shift but I also got the night weekend shift, so you guys can find me here from 6p-6a Fri, Sat and Sun this weekend. Drop by, say hello, snot some rockets…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me show you what a $105 router bit looks like…..


----------



## bandit571

Here is something scary to think about…....I have 28" of hard wood that needs a hand-rubbed finish….









and it only cost me a dollar bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I know what that bit does, but what project are you using it for???

*"X"*,
I put chisel sharpening on hold, until I figure out a way to do the bevel. My Crapsman chisels don't fit in the honing guide.

DY,
Hello!


----------



## Alexandre

Try the paul sellers method….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hide your planes, There's a bandit in the house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice transitional there Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It seals the sides of an urn…..


----------



## bandit571

And now you know why I'm called the Bandit. A Stanley No. 33, for just a dollar bill, and I didn't even haggle with the seller. Hey, Snowman, you got your ears on?


----------



## superdav721

Marty that was *cool* I do like simple but ingenious.
Bandit I'll give you $2 for the transitional.


----------



## superdav721

I have been in the shop making a prototype box for my next project. I want to do a Music Book. I have seen some old wooden book boxes and love them.
The spine will be tiger maple with birdseye covers and a contrasting wood for the pages. I want to hand carve the spine and make it look like a hand bound book.
Video of proto uploading now.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - that was COOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Does this help…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna have to try it out Rob. There's all kinds of templets I can buy, but I should be able to make them as well…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty did you make that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Now I got that song in my head…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep


----------



## boxcarmarty

The screw posts can be bought in different lengths for the pages…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That reminds me, The pages were dropped of, I need to get them punched and put in…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I'm going to have to get one too, I was thinking the same as you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, The starter set lists for $293. It can be bought on amazon for $230…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a Whiteside bit for the finest of detail…..


----------



## Bagtown

I hope that someday Lucas gets to ask Paul Sellars if he likes Velociraptors.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Bags…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Marty


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - $234.99 at Woodcraft, plus you get $20 off if ordered by 29 Sep.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2008299/30246/cmt-3d-router-carver-starter-set-model-rcssts.aspx


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would make it $215 plus shipping. Amazon has free shipping. Pretty much evens out…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raining like heck here right now. Guess I'll get up and go into work tomorrow so that I can come back home when everything cancels in the morning…..

Night All…..


----------



## Bagtown

night Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arrived at work this morning only to find the work had cancelled after last nights storms had passed thru. Go figure, right??? Just checked the 26 auctions for today. Nothing much of interest. There is a benefit auction in town for the humane society. I may have to do a drive by on it to see what they offer. Not that I can afford much after sending the car on a $1200 trip to the transmission shop yesterday….. Sounds like shop time…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Am I missing something about that CMT 3-D carving set? It looks to me to be just a few templates and a bit. Why on earth would you call that 3-D and why would anyone spend $250 on it…

Of course, I admit I didn't watch the whole video because my attention span is only about 10 seconds.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I was going back and forth on how to join the corners of my urn. Why didn't I think of a locking miter joint? You've solved it for me!

I already have a bit. Mine is a Woodriver and a bit smaller. But it works on 3/4" stock and only cost me $40 on sale! True, Woodriver isn't as good as Whiteside. But I've had it several months and only used it once. If I was going to use it often I'd go with one like you got.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Feeling a little better today. Still snotty, but I'm off to the shop to try and catch up on a few projects. I have well over a thousand 1/4" holes to drill! Then it's more filming and editing for this weekend's show.

TTFN!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I can't see spending $250 for a video and a few sticks of wood. The bit can be had for $76 and some change and the framework and templets can be made to fit your needs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

CMT offers the lock miter bits in two sizes. I chose the larger in order to have a wider range of uses. Another option to seal the corners would be a CMT drawer lock bit #855 if you have one…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Marty/Stumpy, the actual router bit is no big deal, it's the cone part that makes it work. I'm pretty sure there is enough geniuses here who could fabricate a suitable cone(s) that will do the job. It would be really easy to make your own templates, print out a design and glue it to the template board and scroll it out. Basically, you are paying for the templates with the kit, and just like a box of router bits, you may never use all of them
But hey, it's a neat thing and has been around for years.
A little shop time today, doing the same old thing, but at least I get to the shop.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex, I'm off to the shop too…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

Cool book / box idea Dave…..and Marty.

You could probably use the Shipwright hinge technique here.

Good luck in the shop today Rex…....get-r-done.

I'm committed to another day of manual labor today - helping friends…....have a great day all…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,
I'm trying to consume enough liquid motivation (coffee), to clean the house and then some shop time. I wonder if ground coffee comes in 55 gallon barrels???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you lucked out today with work, got to be sweet.

Hey guys, I have just got to tell you that this is the best week I have ever had with the chemo treatments. I know this is only #1 treatment of this series, but the side effects have not been as bad and I have been able to get to the shop for a few hours each day, albeit to get the place ready. I am just hoping that I continue like this as the treatments progress because this is so much better. Hope to have something to show SOON.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Doctor's orders: STOP posting and go to your shop!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'll get to the shop as soon as I can. At the moment I am paying bills or should I say juggling, then take a shower (that's #7 this year), eat something my pills will be happy to accompany to my stomach, then I'll go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm glad the "side effects" have been minimal and hope that continues to be the case. Carry on….


----------



## Bagtown

http://www.wimp.com/roboticarm/


----------



## Bagtown

http://www.wimp.com/woodenlampshade/


----------



## Bagtown

http://www.wimp.com/woodmachine/


----------



## Bagtown

And here's my favourite.
http://www.wimp.com/woodcuttingattachment/


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, The book has the shipwright hinge with a boxcar twist…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch time, turkey, pastrami, and pepperoni sandwich with a side of fried green tomatoes. Mmmmmmmm…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is the first time I have been out all day. 10am to 430pm. I went to my local woodturners club for a woodturning demo and it was greaaaaat.

I learned several new ways to turn a bowl which I will be trying hopfully in the near future and show everone here.

Nice time, nice friends and nice lunch = well Nice.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Alin, glad you had a good day out and saw a good demo.

I learned several new ways to turn a bowel …..... not so nice, just goin' with the flow..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

You can always use the speciaaaal dark chockolite tablets that look like raisons to help you go to the bathroom. "Exlax" Just do not eat the whole bag  lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good fun Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!!!!!

In one week I'll be home and able to get some SHOP TIME!!! Oh yeah…......... and see the wife and kids.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You have a wife and kids? lol


----------



## JL7

Evening Nubbers…...

Sounds like lots of good news today…..Rex is feeling good, Arlin's out on the town and DY is heading home….....good for you guys!

My back hurts! Helping a friend that lost her husband earlier this year. Lot's of DIY projects done today.

Cool videos Bags…....that Bobcat splitter is a gas!

Marty - always interested in learning about a boxcar twist on a hinge…...Is this a finished project? More pictures?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff.
Good to see all the good things going on.
Arlin and Rex are having a great day.
Marty made me hungry.
I played with my planes and card scrapers all day. Till the wife drug me to the store to buy a new stove.
I saw some viking stoves I would kill to have.
Mike those were GREAT vids, thanks for posting.
Randy wake up and get in that shop.


----------



## JL7

I keep thinking about this book box idea….........I like it.


----------



## TedW

I am not going to read 1905 new posts since I last stopped by.. I'll just assume most of them are about me.

Hi Everybody!!! A rather large little birdie roused me out of my coma yesterday to remind me that I have some friends here that would like to hear from me. No? Well, you're hearing from me anyway. 

I've been really busy lately doing all kinds of stuff, none of which have anything to do with woodworking.. unless scraping 90 years worth of peeling paint from the exteriors of old windows counts. Work is slow so I have to work cheap, which means I have to work twice as many hours to make ends meet. By the time I get home, eat something (pigeon ain't bad with Tabasco sauce) and get a few hours sleep, I'm on my way back to work again.

I finished the windows about a week ago, then painted an apartment that was awaiting a new tenant, which I finished last thrusday, and monday will start scraping the 3 story back porch of the same 6-flat building which the freshly painted windows are attached to. The porches are made of wood so I guess I'm still on topic here.

I just want you guys to know I haven't forgot about ya… just been in a sort of zone lately. I'm going to take a look at that Wood Carving Duplication Machine over at stumpy's site.. I have some ideas about wooden dollars. I'll let ya know how that works out.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I am having fun with the plan of making it look like a real book.


----------



## superdav721

Well Ted I is sure good to see you. I am glad to see you are well and still have your sense of humor.
Dont stay away so long we do enjoy your company.


----------



## Alexandre

I just planed a rough 1×12 which was 8 feet long into some smooth lumber…. BY HAND.
That pine…. My #5 is now blunt…. Also, Stumpy, For your carving duplicator, instead of those pipe slider thingys, why not "take" an idea from the bosch "Glide" mitre saw? you could look at the sliding arm here.. http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bosch-gcm12sd-3601f65010-slide-miter-saw-parts-c-128_1090_147560.html
Look at page C, and maybe you can think something up


----------



## TedW

Hi Rex!
Hi Dave!
Hi Jeff!
Hi Marty!
Hi Stumpy!
Hi Randy!
Hi Alexandre!
Hi Yanks!
Hi Arlin!
Hi Mike!
Hi Carl!
Hi Ted… oops, got carried away.

I miss you guys. I'll make it a point to stop by more often. That said, let me go ahead and apologize right now… I'm sorry for anything I may say in any upcoming posts that may offend anybody with a third arm growing out of their forehead. I can't help myself, I just think that's down right funny.


----------



## superdav721

I forgot about Carl.


----------



## patron

nobody loves me anymore

everybody loves 
somebody else


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't worry David…. I still love me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*patron*, I was saving this for Ted, but I'll let you have it instead. *Nice of you to stop by. Hurry back…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, My wood bro. Nice of you to stop by. Hurry back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I'll see what I can do in the near future….. Ha Ha…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, Does this one help???


----------



## patron

thanks guys

getting ready to go to colorado 
have a deck to build there

enjoy your books 
they look good so far


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody put a tracking collar on David before he leaves. Last time he went on vacation, He was gone for 3 months…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Getting my woodworking lists together along with a wish list (I pass TWO Woodcraft stores on the way home)

Shop Projects:
- Rebuild/rework workbench - finally get around to putting those metal drawers in, add about 6" of depth to the top, add face and maybe tail vise.
-Build a drill press table (Stumpy design)
-Build a WS3000 thingy (Stumpy design)
-Build a mallet (WWMM design)
-Build hand screws (ibuiltit design) (maybe - after watching the video I think it may just be worth buying them)

Non-Shop Woodworking Projects:
-Flag display case for my Commander who is leaving (not retiring)
-Flag display cases for the families of MAFFS 7
-Braclets and rings for Christmas (WWMM design)
-Hair accessories for Christmas (WWMM design)
-Book Ends for Christmas (WWMM design)
-Quilt rack for my Mother (WWMM design - maybe)
-Entertainment console 
-Garden Bench and Chairs

Wish List:
-Oh my! What don't I want!


----------



## Bagtown

Man.
I'd love to see Colorado someday.
New Mexico too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

metal drawers Rob???


----------



## DamnYankee

HELLO Ted! Glad you are doing well.


----------



## DamnYankee

What I do need to pick up:

Band saw blades
Self adhesive sand paper
TS blades


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bracelets and rings and hair accessories… HEY RANDY, YANKS IS MAKIN' YOUR CHRISTMAS PRESENT…..


----------



## patron

here is the view
the deck will be to sit and look at it










i will go back later
(when the wood is milled and delivered)
to make a roof for it
they get 5' of snow there 
so strong is important


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I just hope DY does a good job with my "hair accessories", as I'm very particular!!!

Welcome home Ted. You had us worried. Not all were worried, but I think Marty was crying.


----------



## superdav721

Marty thats the ticket.


----------



## superdav721

Safe trip David.


----------



## DamnYankee

OOOHHHH…. I also drive by Peachtree Woodworking Supply!!


----------



## superdav721

Calm down Yanks. 
Treat yourself to a new marking knife.


----------



## DamnYankee

I have a marking knife that I rarely seem to use


----------



## superdav721

Are you a pencil kind of guy?
I use both, it depends on what I am doing.
http://blip.tv/play/g7xhguW2MgI.x?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#g7xhguW2MgI


----------



## DamnYankee

Crayon


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it don't fit, drive over it with your truck…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

With a Big Mack?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning Rex… Morning Marty…
Wait, do your HD's at america sell rough sawn pine?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, It depends on how tight the joint is…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All to Marty, good morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

I couldn't tell ya Alex. The only thing I go there for is Behr paint…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tight joints are hard to puff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* I dunno, but they do have soft chewed cedar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Show yourself William


----------



## Alexandre

Well, HD here in canada has rough sawn pine….. its so worth buying it… as its like half the price…. I am still cleaning the board up… 
Here, the Cedar is like Sanded…. yet you still get splinters if you aren't carefull.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't work with pine much anyway…..


----------



## Alexandre

So no one here buys pine from HD?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But it's a good material to build work stuff with and also a cheap source for experimenting before getting some good stuff


----------



## Alexandre

So do you buy it Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* I buy pine 2×4's and 2×6's at HD for construction type work, but if you want to make something "woodworking" where you need a nice finish then pine is not the wood to use.


----------



## Alexandre

Theres 2 grades of pine I have at HD here rex.
The first one is the construction 2×4s and that, and the next are these select pine which have no knots, perfectly square and yeah, I buy the select, and now im buying the rough…  Sometimes pine projects are nice


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X* Let me explain things a little better.
First of all, I am NOT a seasoned woodworker, the only stuff I have used wood for during my years as a homeowner was for building alterations, fencing, yard layout, yard furniture, benches and carts. I retired in 2008 and tried to take up real woodworking as a hobby and learn skills to make "nice" projects that could be admired as heirlooms. However, when I just started I was taken ill and since have not been able to go to my shop for more than a few hours at various times, so I have spent a lot of time reading and finding out things, but have yet to have the practical experience of making my waiting projects. That will change soon.
I have been lucky enough to have been given some hardwoods by some very thoughtful and generous people, and after I have practiced with Pine, I'll take a stab at a project using the real good stuff.
My advice about Pine at HD is to pretty much ignore the labels and just pick out wood that meets your criteria in shape, form, content and tightness of grain.
I am very pleased that you have chosen to learn woodworking skills at an early age, it will serve you well throughout your lifetime. Read a lot, learn a lot SLOWLY and let it sink in. ALWAYS practice SAFE working, don't become a smart ass, and above all else ENJOY and have fun with your colleagues.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah, What he said…..


----------



## Alexandre

Okay


----------



## boxcarmarty

Uncle Rex, What kind of heirloom are you making for me???


----------



## superdav721

What are hair looms?
Yall weaving hair?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I suggest a "Naughty Pine Box" as a heirloom piece for Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That sounds good….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just make it big cuz I have alot of naughtiness…..


----------



## Bagtown

Alex - although I'm not 100% positive. . . I think the 2×4's for construction that you see in your homedepot. Are probably the same as we get here and are spruce, not pine. In my experience, I've never seen anyone in Canada build with pine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex*- Home Depot here mostly sells very poor pine. They do have clear "select pine" but they cahrge way too much for it. I have never seen rough sawn pine at any Home Depot.

I am a big fan of pine, if it is dry enough. I love the straight grain in fir and have made lots of stuff from carefully selected and dried 2X4's.

I think one of the biggest problems with Pine is getting a nice finish. My favorite way to finish it is with an acid bath and three coats of colored Briwax. It gives it an nice old, mellow look.


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy, can you elaborate a little on the acid bath?

Sounds interesting.

My Grandaughter (8 months old) is here this afternoon and got a little bored. So I went down to the scrollsaw and made her a five minute toy out of pine. It's a two piece snail puzzle. Finished with a quick beeswax rub. She loves it.


----------



## Bagtown

I like to use oil based varnishes on pine because they do react to UV light and mellow over time.
I keep water based finishes in the cabinet but I tend towards finishes that will age over time. 
Finishes that look like new 20 years from now don't always make sense to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, Who got bored, You or her???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use a wood conditioner before finishing any softwoods…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, both of us. If she was any bigger I'd take in the shop with me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be headin to a 1st birthday party in a bit…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

The acid bath? I get a bunch of old batteries and in the climb into the bathtub…

Actually, I mix drain cleaner 50/50 with water and give the wood a good wetting. It reacts with the pine to turn it bright yellow, but when you apply the colored wax, it gives it a much more even aged color. It looks especially nice with the light brown Briwax.


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, here they sell 1×12 rough cut pine in 8 foot lengths…
I find it funny how it's less than half the price than the planed version..


----------



## JL7

*X* - pine in itself is a low cost lumber, and if you've ever planed a quantity of it you know it will cripple your planer in sap…...so the cost of planing it becomes the same as the lumber itself….....that's my slant on this topic…..


----------



## TedW

Pine works well for some projects, even construction grade 1x stock. A few years back I built a rustic/country style armoire for a customer. Not exactly what I would call 'fine' woodworking but it was woodworking just the same. HD here (chicago) doesn't sell rough sawn pine that I know of, but if they did they're probably charge extra for it.


----------



## Alexandre

I don't use an electric planer for it….


----------



## JL7

Hey *Ted *- welcome back….good to see you have work! Work is good! OK, really work sucks, but work is good!

*X* - good for you for choosing the hand plane method. You are learning correctly. Carry on….....


----------



## superdav721

http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book/
Soup is on and a video to boot.


----------



## DamnYankee

Spruce, Pine, Fir (SPF) in my opinion gets a bad rap and way too many "fine woodworkers" turn their noses up at it. As Stumpy and I discussed a long time ago SPF has its uses. Take what Ted made. If you are going for a country look its hard to beat pine. We have a kitchen table and chair set, as well as a dresser (my daughter uses the dresser) that are made from pine with a clear finish and they are very durable and look very nice (we've had them for over 15 years). Wood I call them "fine furniture" of "heirloom" no, though with they way they've held up my kids may very well inherit them.

One thing I've learned though about buying SPF from HD or Lowes. 2×4 (construction or select) meet a lower quality requirement than 2×6s, 2×8s, 2×10x and 2×12s as the larger sizes are used for joists and other major structual parts of construction. So if you want really clear, knot free SPF, go with the larger sizes and rip them. I have also found that a single 2×8 is cheaper thatn two 2×4s of the same length.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Marty* - I missed your comment earlier about the metal drawers. Over a year ago I came across a warehouse that was being demolished and they were throwing out these Stanley-Vidmar steel drawers and their slides (a couple hundred of them). These drawers and slides are rated at over 400lbs. So I grabbed all that I could fit in my pickup (16) (4×4" deep, 4×5" deep, 4×6" deep and 4×7" deep). When I got back to the site the others had already been hauled off. Since then I have repainted them and have put 8 into use in my shop. I plan on reworking those 8 and adding the other 8.

You can see them in my shop pictures.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is a saying I made up years ago and I still hold on to it Strongly today

"A Friend is like a Gold Coin, when you have many of them, only then you can be considered a rich man"

Thank you Friends here


----------



## superdav721

@ Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave,

Been thinking more on your whale tail joint and wondered what other shapes people have used.
Found these plans on the FWW site.
They are heart shaped dove tails. They call them "Love Tails" 
There's also an article further down the page about alternative daove tail type joints.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone ever tried carving a ball and claw leg??? I got a wild hair up my *** today to give it a try. I tried the John Fry method and I've only scrapped two legs so far…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty I've only ever seen Tommy Mac do it on tv
Looks like another nearly lost black art


----------



## superdav721

http://blip.tv/play/g7xhgvKQawI.x?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#g7xhgvKQawI
http://blip.tv/play/g7xhgv64TQI.x?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#g7xhgv64TQI


----------



## superdav721

Mike thanks I love dovetails. But you gata be a member to view.


----------



## superdav721

I just won these for 10.50









I have 20.00 bid on these and 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Bagtown

Sorry about that Dave.
Check your inbox.
If anyone else is interested in that article let me know.

Sorry for posting things that no one can access.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Nice rasps.
Nice price too.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Mike that is the exact book Jeff sent me and the plans i used for my cradle. I just didn't go with the heart shaped tails. Wow small world. Good article to.
Thank you!


----------



## superdav721

Stand by I am snipping on ebay.
BRB


----------



## superdav721

I lost ;(
It went for 42.07


----------



## JL7

Whoa… small world…....

and we got a new engineer at work and he was just telling me about the mahogany Queen Anne desk he built with ball and claw feet he carved…...


----------



## JL7

Another day, another old tool find…....lookout tomorrow!


----------



## KTMM

I went and saw William today. It was good to get out of the house for a bit. When I left him he was on his 17th pot of coffee for the day.

Bags mentioned way back in posts whether or not I got to ask Mr. Sellers if he liked velociraptors. I have not had that pleasure. I did however send him two pm's apologizing for hijacking his sharpening thread, which is where the reference comes from. I would recommend everyone read it and familiarize yourself with the "random" member who craps on decent threads, he continues to be a pest on this site….. Also note how the Stumpy crowd comes in to back me up.

http://lumberjocks.com/PaulSellers/blog/27886


----------



## superdav721

There is Lucas.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the Logan vids Dave. He uses the same technique but seems to go into a bit more detail. Or at least takes longer in explaining it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Lucas, What kind of trouble are you stirring up down the hall???


----------



## superdav721

The splanin part always helps me.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, are those "airou" rasps?


----------



## superdav721

Mike they are handmade the divots are not in direct line of each other. I cant wait to get my hands on them and see. I could only be so lucky.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Those are some really nice backscratchers!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - wonder what your foodie friends could grate up with those


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
I'm thinking they would be used for an Ice Carving!


----------



## DIYaholic

Or perhaps a Cheese Carving, no I did not say "cheesy carving"......


----------



## superdav721

I am thinking of doing a pedicure with them.


----------



## Bagtown

I got an ingrown toenail


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Don't let Marty see them. He'll want to "borrow" them for the pedicure on his "claw & ball"!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Now we know how Dave keeps his raspy voice


----------



## DamnYankee

Like this Bags?


----------



## superdav721

You guys are on a role.


----------



## Bagtown

A wooden tongue twister

Esau Wod sawed wood. Esau Wood
would saw wood. All the wood Esau
Wood saw Esau Wood would saw.

In other words, all the wood Esau saw
to saw Esau sought to saw. Oh, the
wood Wood would saw!

And, Oh, the
wood saw with which Wood would
saw wood! But one day Wood's wood
saw would saw no wood and thus the
wood Wood sawed was not the wood
Wood would saw if Wood's saw would
saw wood. Now, Wood would saw
wood with a wood saw that would saw
wood, so Esau sought a saw that
would saw wood. One day Esau saw
a saw saw wood as no other woodsaw
Wood saw.

In fact, of all the
wood-saws Wood ever saw saw wood,
Wood never saw a wood-saw that
would saw wood as the wood-saw
Wood saw saw wood, and I never saw
a wood-saw that would saw as the
wood-saw Wood saw would saw until
I saw Esau Wood saw wood with the
wood-saw Wood saw saw wood. Now
Wood saws wood with the wood-saw
Wood saw saw wood.


----------



## superdav721

Now i got ah headache.


----------



## DIYaholic

My pillow is lonely. I'm gonna give it some attention….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice set of little bastards you got there Dave, Marty could use the when clawing his balls.
Just regurgitated my evening meal again, it's a good way to eat smaller less frequent meals in one step.
Well, time to drain the catheter, oil and lube change and have my steam cleaning enema. 
Then it's time to relax, enjoy a short game of pocket billiards while watching my dentures still conversing in glass and sink slowly into hibernation until tomorrow.

Everyone have a safe and peaceful night.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys, I drank all the coffee


----------



## superdav721

Dang.


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.
Heres Yesterdays Result…









Oh and heres my lonely router table… A jessem Mast-R-Lift-Excel-II…









Well, Cya guys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning guys.
I had a long day yesterday.
Lucus came for a visit.
I installed cabinet catches for what seemed like hours.
They had the magnet catches to start with.
The ones that had not worn out, my wife still hate because they were weak and wouldn't stay closed.
So I installed the spring loaded kind.
I hate installing those things.
There has to be an easier way to get them lined up perfectly besides my method.
My method is mark carefully and cuss some more when that isn't correct.

I have a project lined out at the shop, but not sure when I'm starting on it.
I hope to get on it today or tomorrow.
I also am starting to think on my wife's birthday present (November).
I had planned on making her a changing screen (proper name?).
I buddy had given me a pattern for a four by six foot scroll saw pattern I was going to break into four sections.
I spent a whole day laying it out for my wife to tell me she didn't like the pegasus on it.
So that plan went on the back burner. 
I still hope to do it one day though simply because it'll be a cool project.
Wanna bet she'll decide she likes it after it's done?

Lucas was wrong. 
I only drank sixteen pots yesterday.
How in the world does he think one man could drink seventeen pots?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Nice router table setup X

Now Ham is missing?

Hope you are feeling better William, I'm still enjoying less side effects and I will definitely get to the shop today for more menial housekeeping work.

Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Dave*- those rasps look exactly like the set they sell at Woodcraft. Same red roll and everything. I've been planning on buying a set. Good score!


----------



## Knothead62

Interesting! I'm more of ring-around-the-collar.


----------



## DIYaholic

Knothead62,
Ring-around-the-blue-collar??? Stop in again, so you can air some of your dirty laundry!!! Lol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

NEW EPISODE IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagtown

That's a lot of content Stumpy.
Good show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just watched the new vid. Looking forward to seeing a "fine" piece of particle board furniture. ROFLMAO. I could NOT keep a straight face on that one!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Next week is the season finale! We're doing a special "behind the scenes" episode. Then the particle board project will be on the first episode of season two. You might be surprised…

FINALLY got my new camera today! I got it used because the new one costs $5,000. Geez, I'm not making movies here! I got it for a STEAL but it lacks some accessories I have to buy separately. Anyway I still have to learn how to use it. It's vastly more complicated than the cameras we've been using. But I hope it will improve the video quality. I plan to start filming with it in a month or so, once I get everything set up for it. Time will tell.


----------



## Alexandre

Thats one heck of a nice camera.
You should have tried to build one out of wood 
Stumpy, are you going to upload in hd ?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy now I am of to watch your show.


----------



## StumpyNubs

HD is for sucks!

No, I had to choose between buying a consumer level HD camera or a professional level cinematic camera. I went for the professional one because it gives me a lot more control over all the stuff with funny names like gama and f-stop that are important with indoor filming. A consumer grade HD camera would have been a lot cheaper, but they aren't the best for my shop. Woodworking for Mere Mortals is filmed with the big garage door open in the California sun in HD and looks great. But that would never work here. If I wanted to do HD, I would need a professional HD camera, which runs about $20,000.

Besides, the HD you see on YouTube isn't really HD. Compare it to your HD TV with true HD video at home and you'll see. I should be able to get just as good quality with true cinematic 24p that this camera does. It's supposed to be the most common camera used by documentary filmmakers.

This will get me started, and hopefully with time and practice I will improve things a great deal. Then we'll think about HD later…


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this talk of a HomeDepot (HD) camera? I know Ridgid makes an "Inspection Camera", but I can't see them being used for making hysterical video blogs!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

My doctor uses one of those, and the videos are NOT funny!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Does that mean it is a "dirty" video???

I need to schedule a doctor appointment, perhaps for an "inspection", as my 50th B-Day is in 10 days…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

You have to schedule an appointment for that? The doctor puts his finger up my butt every time I go in there. He's been doing it for years…

...are you saying that's not normal?

I think I may be going to the wrong dentist…


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, those cameras are really handy… I have one…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You're either going to the wrong dentist, are butt ugly and sitting in the chair upside down or both!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or the dentist is a perv and loved Stumpy's boyish good looks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait, if he wore the cap he has on in his profile picture, then the perv may just think Stumpy is an ugly girl who needs some attention.
To make matters worse, the blind SOB is missing the right hole he's going for (that's aint there I hope) and going straight for the browneye.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh my GOD!
I'm gonna shut up now before I get into any more trouble than I'm probably already in.
I normally would worry about that.
Good thing I took my pill.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hmmmmm, this thread has taken a rarther disgusting turn…..........I Like it


----------



## ArlinEastman

Or stumpys butt has teeth.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I heard a man once say the most discusting thing he'd ever seen was a pile of horse crap on a sidewalk where someone had brought their horse through town. 
I changed his mind when I reminded him that it was not the most disgusting thing he'd ever seen.
The most discusting thing was those flies that were eating that crap and then at least two or three of them would be at the cookout he had planned at his house that evening two blocks away landing on the food.

I laughed that whole night that he didn't eat any food at his own cookout. He just couldn't get that fact I'd told him off his mind.

He asked how I could eat.
Well, it is what it is.
I reminded him that those flies didn't just start eating crap that day.
It was only that day that someone brought it to his attention.

And No, I was not invited to his next cookout.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Now you ain't quite right. I'm NOT saying that's a bad thing though!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You just realized I'm not right?
I'm sorry.
I thought you'd been on this thread before.
What happened to the DIY we normally talk to?


----------



## DIYaholic

I've known it it for quiiiiiiiiiite a while. Just restating the fact.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, just making sure we were talking to the right guy.
We just hope that dentists name is not Randy.
That would ad a whooooooole different angle to this story.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Do you still sharpen the "Paul Sellars" way?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William. all this crap reminds me of a 1966 movie called *Fantastic Voyage* where I micro sized medical vehicle was injected into the Patients body and repairs body components, and was ejected in a teardrop. I reckon they would have done better exiting through the bladder and got themselves a cool ride out.
I bet soon something like that will be reality. Imagine suffering from constipation and having one of those little vehicle inserted in you body and it goes to work on your bowels with a front end loader or bulldozer, and having Raquel Welch as the driver.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Young Raquel or old Raquel???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Rex.
Rachuel Welch was a nice looking woman in her day.
But I still don't think I want her up there.
Especially not with a bulldozer or front end loader.

Seriously though,
It is amazing what medical miracles they come up with these days.
Some of them scared the beejeebies out of me though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

1966 Raquel - both of them


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats on the new camera Sir Stumpsalot….

please teach your film crew to use the focus adjustment :^)

but sincerely…. I really think it's cool that you put so much into your productions. They're getting better all the time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes, Randly,
Since getting used to sharpening by hand from the Paul Sellers videos,
I find I get and edge that I was just never able to get anyway else.
Ya'll can have all of your fancy smancy sharpeners.
I just use my oil stones.
I do have a course diamond stone I use when I get something new. The diamond gets that initial bevel, then after that, I use nothing but my oil stones.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seriously William, we have not even scratched the surface on what tools will be available in the future. Fantastic Voyage and Star Trek were not so "way out" as some people think.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I remember when I was a teenager reading an article about the future in Popular Mechanics.
Things I thought were craazy ideas, like phones we carry around in our pockets, and being able to talk to people on the other side of the world on computers, have come to past.
Now, that brings me to the one thing in that article that we don't have, that I want most.
Where in the hell is my flying car?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Didn't you see it in a James Bond movie? William


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
But how much "craftsmanship" is needed to run a replicator??? Now a transporter wood be a nice toy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just for you William….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm still waiting for the universal translator insert to arrive so I can understand these Cajuns.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, I bet you can't wait for Sythahol to arrive in the stores and bars?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And wouldn't it be great to wake up in the morning and order your body to "Engage"


----------



## superdav721

I hate when they subtitle Cajuns on TV. I have no problem understanding them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, not only do they add subtitles on Cajun TV, they also substitute images of real people.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sythahol = *NO, NO, NO!!!* It has no intoxicating effects…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I do like Bones' scanner. You would be able to tell if your dates are disease free!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Randy, just think how much better you will feel in the morning, and you'll also be able to remember the ladies name and the hotel.


----------



## KTMM

I don't know about you guys, but I'm working my way from electronics. We're just a short haul from a big EMP that will knock out all of your power tools and newer cars and computers and cameras and pacemakers and video games and cell phones….. I've only counted one really bad loss here, the power tools…..

Guess we won't have an election if that EMP hits before November, since most states have gone to those completely un-sabotogiable voting machines. Anyone aside from me wonder what happens if there isn't an election? Do we stay with the same guy, or just have a coliseum fight to the death between candidates?

Enjoy the random thoughts and don't forget to breathe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not sure what I read thru from a couple of hours ago, but it smelled like butt…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, they could easily decontaminate your dates in a force field.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that was lunch.


----------



## superdav721

Watch out Rex is on a role.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I'll keep my power tools & supplement with hand tools. Power tools can also be used to mill nonferros metals. One of these days they will outlaw working with wood!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, you've seen too many Iron Man movies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
But sex with a force feild on is like taking a shower in full body armour!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DIY, depends where the force field is wrapped and the tractor beam direction.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just know this DIY, I'd hate to have a mind melt with you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I don't like the idea of a tractor beam pulling on anything!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex's alter ego


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't you know the tractor beam can work both ways, just like magnet poles.


----------



## DIYaholic

What does a Polish tractor have to do with going both ways?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Star Trek was great and such memorable envisioned social events and ways.
I liked the episode where a crew member was asking Picard what his wife should do instead of being bored. What a great answer he got from Picard, "Make it sew"

And…when Bones came up with a blue pill that he called "beam me up Scottie"

Who can ever forget Spock's parting wishes that have found personally true ….. "Live Long and Suffer"


----------



## DIYaholic

I always wanted to be like Kirk….
Go where no man has gone before!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy to be like Kirk, you need to be in another Galaxy nowadays.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Perhaps this is the alternate universe, so I actually am in another galaxy???


----------



## ssnvet

just saw the Aviator … movie about Howard Hughes.

I thought it was really interesting… and didn't realize that he was such an accomplished pilot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

You should have talked about the maggots also.  

Some people are just to ready to complain instead of looking at the bright side of things, at least he did not eat the fly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Guys

About EMPs if you have some lead sheilding around what you want to keep all it takes is 3/4" thick of lead to protect your electronics.

Trust me I worked with nukes for years in the Air Force. If you dig a hole in the ground and put one of the big metal containers into the hole and drive your car and anything else with a battery then melt some lead on top of the whole container you will be OK then fill the hole back up as normal to keep it water resistent and a place to store food and a place to sleep for 2 weeks. You can even put a 10k generator down there also and after it happens about 8 days after it happens them you can run up a exhaust pipe up through the top to get rid of the fumes.

There is afew more things to do but you catch my drift. You would also want to put in a well for water that does not take an electrical pump but a sucker rod and manual pump to bring up the water from the ground the manual way.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, glad you enjoyed the movie and got an education at the same time.

I saw the movie "Terminator" and never knew that Arnie would be Back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Arlin, I guess there is and I bet one is to leave your soiled pants on the surface.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arnold won't be back after the EMP!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

An EMP does more wide spread damage depending how high it blows up. They can make blow up 25 miles above the US and all the US will be affected. If they want it more specific target they will be with in 5 miles up in the air over the target and cause massive disruptions


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe an EMP will be set off tonight, my alarm won't go off & I won't have to work tomorrow!!!

I must get some sleep though, just incase an EMP doesn't go off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What happened?
According to the post timer, I log on this morning and it's been seven hours since anyone said anything?
Did ya'll all run for your bomb shelters?

Well I'm on my second pot this morning.
I'm hoping to get to the shop today.
I have a few things to do here at home first though.
So, since everyone is playing silent bob through the night, I guess I need to get to it.


----------



## superdav721

Ill have a Ham sandwich with a side of Eddie


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's too early for a ham sandwich.
How about a bacon biscuit?
Morning Dave.
Have you tried sending a message to Eddie?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just sent him a message.
Hopefully, we'll hear something from him.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all, well I did my share of weird posts yesterday.
Hope Ham and Eddie come back soo, we miss them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to the post office.
I've carefully and successfully, at least the website says so, jumped through all the flaming hoops to register the Ridgid frill combo set my wife bought me for my birthday.
I've tried registering three other Ridgid tools in the past. I done them wrong and lost out on the lifetime aggreement.
One I didn't mail in the original reciept. I mistakingly thought I should mail the copy.
One I didn't register online properly.
The last one I forgot to cut off the UPC label and send in too.
If any of these things are done improperly, you just basically screw yourself out of the lifetime aggreement.

Anyway, I was extra careful this time because the main reason I wanted this set was for the lifetime replacement of batteries. I am sick of buying batteries that cost as much as the tool.

So I'm off to the post office.
I also made sure to include everything in the envelope I was supposed to.
I will mail this off and hope all goes well this time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have a good trip William.
There does not seem to be anyone here, so maybe you are talking to the wind.
I'm off to the shop in a while.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I talk to myself all the time Rex.
So it doesn't bother me.
I'm the only one who cares to listen to me.

I was out and about and enjoying myself, so I went to Wal-Mart.
I found a good CD.
It's some remastered recordings of Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock.
I had most of these songs, but on 45RPM records. 
I enjoy it when I can update some of my old record recordings to digital in remastered format.
Most of my cassette, records, and eight track I have used a program I bought to rip them to digital, but there is a sound quality loss, and let's face it, the sound quality wasn't exactly terrific on these old formats to begin with.

I like Jimi. 
A lot of the CD recordings you find these days though are of studio recordings when managers, or whatever they called themselves back then, tried to get Jimi to clean himself up enough to stay in this world.
They just didn't know, some of Jimi's best recordings were when he was higher than a Georgia pine and off somewhere in his own little world. 
Someone once told me that the reason Jimi was so good was that he didn't play the guitar, he made love to it.
Well, when he was at his best he didn't.
He bent it over backwards and raped it.

So I browsed a little more and also found a good Bob Dylan CD with most of his best stuff on it.
Then I decided that, as much as I was enjoying browsing for music, I'd better get the hell out of there.
I already had to dip into my grocery money to buy these two. 
Or shall I say four? Both of these CDs are sets of two CDs. I could have gotten the set with a DVD for the Jimi set for a higher price, but I don't care to watch concert DVDs. I can listen to the music. I don't need to see it.

Sooooooooooo,
I came back with full intention of heading to the shop. Then I seen it was near noon. I don't know if I'm gonna make it. 
I always rip CDs to my computer before carrying them to the shop.
I'm working on that now.
Then I have to go pick up my son in the early afternoon.
He is in the robotics club.
I like to show up twenty or thirty minutes early so I can see what they are doing new.
It amazes me that these young kids can do all this programming and such to make what is basically a toy do all these different things.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well noone was talkative today while I had to kill some time.
So I went and caught up on Chopperoo's videos.
I think I want to go to his shop some day.
Just so I can hang out with safety Dan.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I must be off to the school to see what they've done with the robot today.


----------



## ssnvet

Danger Will Robinson… that does not compute


----------



## superdav721

Wife has got pneumonia, looks like shop time just got thin.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Chad and Safety Dan make some great videos, that's for sure!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, It doesn't much matter on that warranty. If you don't screw yourself, they'll do it for you. I bought a Win chainsaw a couple of years back. It was a cheap saw but it had a one year warranty with it. My thoughts with this was I had to cut down 8 trees. I was gonna wear this thing out, send it back, and they would give me a factory reconditioning. I did everything that I was suppose to do for the warranty. Half way through the 8th tree, the saw quit and would not start again. I called the claims department and was told that they did not have anything on file on me so they were not gonna stand behind it. I told them that a sudden loss of paperwork was pretty damn covenant for them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry about the Mrs Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My housemate went on a Caribbean cruise…...
and all I got was this lousy T-shirt!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped at HF after work today to take a peak at their carving tools. At first look, I was not impressed at all. The shafts were rougher then corn cobs on an August day, and the cutting edges looked like they had been ground by dragging them around behind a pick-up. But then I noticed a different package back behind the rest. I dug it out and these were the blades that I found. The difference was like night and day. The ones that I seen first was made in china. The ones that I bought was made in Japan…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sorry for the lose of shop time…..
Oh yeah, and I also hope your lady feels better soon!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I have both of the set you are talking about.
The set you have pictured is a pretty good one.
They take a bit to get a real good edge on them, but they keep an edge fairly well considering the price.

The Chinese set actually isn't too bad. I wound up giving it to the kids to carve with. 
Of course, since Dave gave them the set of Buck Bros. they don't use them either.
Anyway, they take about as much time to sharpen as the first set and don't hold their edge as long.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the Ridgid Lifetime Agreement, everything I read about it from other people, they stand behind it pretty good, as long as you properly register the tools.
I did see where they fixed a problem with their website.
Used to, on cordless tools, you had to be sure to go in and seperately register each individual component.
You see, for a set like I have, you have to enter each serial number, for drill, battery, driver, battery, and charger. If you didn't each component was not covered.
Now though, you enter the set model number and a list comes up with each component on the same page.

Anyway, the only complaint I have heard of with Ridgid is finding a service center and getting parts to be warrantied to them. 
I'm in luck.
The local Home Depot here in Vicksburg, in the side where the rent tools, is also an authorized Ridgid repair service center. So if I have problems, I can carry it here local.

The only other problem I've had with a Ridgid tool was on a palm router. The switch didn't seem to work properly. I called them up since it was still under a three year warranty that you don't have to register for. The lady asked did I want to carry it in or if I wanted them to just send me a new switch if I felt I could replace it. Since I was worried about messing up the warranty if I accidentally messed something else up working on it, I carried it in. It took them about five minutes to put a switch in and hand the tool back to me.


----------



## Alexandre

http://www.federatedtool.com/Sept2.pdf 
I'm going there… Any Ontarions going also?
Stumpy, They still have a 14" delta tablesaw waiting for you…


----------



## StumpyNubs

14"? Are you kidding me! Who could even afford blades for that thing!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, she is on antibiotics and good cough syrup. 
Randy I love the shirt.
Marty good pick.
One day I am going to have me a real nice set.


----------



## Alexandre

14"...









There we go. price: $3499
Blade to go with it?
Freud makes a TON of them


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a quiet night in Stumpyville, all the minions were tending to life's other priorities…......


----------



## superdav721

Are minions like gnomes or elves?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning fellow limberjerks.
I logged on to my computer this morning to see….........
There's nothing going on.
I guess everyone is tired as me.

So I thought what I could do to stir things up a bit.
I could be funny.
Disgusting.
Crazy.
Offensive.

Nah! I aint got the energy for none of it this morning.
Ya'll just have a safe day and stay out of trouble.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Dave, I knew a rough meaning for the word, minions.
I decided to look it up though.
I think I'll stick with my gimp label.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think I'm gonna make a second pot of coffee at the house this morning.
I'm going to go make it at the shop.
I don't know if I'll do much,
But at least it won't be in this damned house.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay okay okay…so I didn't work the last couple of nights and thus was not on lumberjocks.

In an effort to remain on topic though I achieved a personal goal of running 13.1 miles this morning (for those that don't know that's a half marathon). Four months ago my long run was 4 miles. In a matter of days I will finally get back home. I hope to keep some resemblance of this running thing going once I'm back home and have the usual set of responsibilities. Don't worry planes before pain.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Isn't there a better way to get home than running? I think a car can go more than 13 miles a day…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been thinking lately about the songs I like and the songs I love. Then I remembered the song I would want at my wake when I pass away.

Lee Greenwoods "I'm Proud to be an American" It brings tears to my eyes everytime I hear it along with our National Anthym

I love my country and my fellow countrymen


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and minions.

"So I thought what I could do to stir things up a bit.
I could be funny.
Disgusting.
Crazy.
Offensive."…Bring it on William, just my cup of tea.

DY, Your running exploits make me feel tired, have you considered running home?

Played with that new camera Stumpy, it looks super?

Dave, we are just misfits.

Going to the shop soon and see what I can do.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, nice wake selection.
My choice would be "another one bites the dust".


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, it depends on if you're the king of the gnomes or king of the elves.


----------



## ssnvet

Hope the wife is better soon Dave…

I had it earlier in the summer and it was no fun….

lot's of it going around …. along with whooping cough.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope your wife gets better soon nurse Dave. Forget WW while you attend to her needs, you will survive. Good luck Bro


----------



## bandit571

two kinds of fun this morning…

CT Scan of chest, with CONTRAST. Contrast is just a very strange dye, not a Trans-tint kind. maybe Minwax??

Opened the mail box this morning to find…









looks like fun to me..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, doesn't that dye warm you up though?

Looks like you will be busy for a while with the planes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- Haven't done anything with it yet. I have to build a big boom for it that allows it to hang from the workshop ceiling because tripods get in the way. It'll be a couple weeks before I can start using it for real filming.

*Dave*- Sorry about that interview. Things have been very busy with all that's happened this summer. And now I am trying to wrap up season one and implement a couple of changes for season two. But I am excited about it and will get a hold of you on it in a couple weeks.

I am negotiating with someone to do the voice over narration for season two episodes. I'm giving him a tryout with the season one finale this weekend. We'll see how he does, but frankly, anything is better than what I have been doing!

I'm also talking to Chad the "Woodchopperoo" about his show. He's a great guy and he's been at it longer than I have so I'm trying to get some suggestions from him on lighting, etc. That's a big problem for me that I want fixed for season two!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy no problem. And Chad is a great guy, he has gone above and beyond for me.
~
Not a good day for Dave guys.
~
They have found a mass in my wife's neck and in her lungs.
CT done today.
~
I cant concentrate!
Damn.


----------



## DIYaholic

Definition of MINION (Merriam-Webster online dictionary)
1: a servile dependent, follower, or underling 
2: one highly favored : idol 
3: a subordinate or petty official


----------



## Bagtown

Hang in there Dave.
Just focus on the important thing.
Your wife.
I know it's a long ways and all of that but if there's anything at all, just ask.

Dont forget to breathe.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I really hope nothing too serious is wrong!!!
The only thing to concentrate on is your wife…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- It's always important to not assume anything. Wait on the CT scan and go from there. We're all here for you.


----------



## bandit571

Rex: Yep, dye will heat a person up, even the ears were burning! Should find out later this week IF they found anything. Got those two planes started to look like they are planes, again…









Headed for the paint shop next..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone had a good day & that your evening/night turns out even better.

I'm off to the house of my "Personal Chef". He's going to make me an "administrator" for his website. I'll be updating his website weekly and seasonally. This means more free meals for me!!! Yee-Haa!!! MMmmm…Yummmmmy!!!

TTFN


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hope Mrs. SuperD gets to feeling better, my friend.
Be sure to tell her we'll include her in our prayers.
Don't worry about the scan until the results come back. 
You never know how insignificant it can be.
They do those scans as sort of a "better safe than sorry" thing.

They scanned my big toe once because they "seen" something there while X-raying my bad leg.
It turned out it was just my brain.
The doctor's were relieved they found it since they had failed to find it before in my head.


----------



## Bagtown

OK.

I was forced to go to Weight Watchers tonight.
3 guys and a room full of women.
Wednesdays are not going to be my favourite evenings for a while. . .

That being said, if it helps me lose the bowling ball I'm carrying around these days then I'm all for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did get to the shop today.
I didn't feel up to much, but I did get to the shop today.

I'm going to tell ya'll a secret.
I apologize ahead of time for this, but I haven't been able to see my therapist.
So I'm going to use ya'll as my therapist.
Please, no comments needed.
Just getting something off my shoulders.

I'm tired.
I'm tired of being tired.
My good days used to be that my pain was tolerable.
The past couple of months my good days have meant I wasn't crying. 
So I have been taking too much medicine trying to cope.
I often think of ways to make the pain end permanently. 
There's only two times lately I was not higher than a Georgia pine.
That was when my two best friends (Dave and then Luke) came to visit.
And those days I kept myself down enough to be sociable,
but I hate to say it was hard to try and keep somewhat of a smile while they were here.
That is also sad.
I only have two friends in the world who are close enough to come see me from time to time.
The only local people who try to be my friend want me to go places.
I have immersed myself into wood work though trying to cope with my pains.
They do not understand that.
So my two closer wood working buddies are my only friends now. 
My wife and kids love me.
My wife works crazy hours these days though.
The older kids have lives of their own.
That leaves me with the younger kids.
I love spending time with them.
However, a man needs conversation with people sometimes besides kids.
I know I can talk on here, but I'm talking actual face to face conversation.

That's enough for now.
Thank you all for listening.
I'm sorry for unloading like this.
I had to say it somewhere though.

Please, I'm not looking for comments or sympathy.
I only needed to know someone listened.
Yes, I can be a smartass lately.
I also apologize for that.
It's my way of dealing with things so I don't get too much like this post right here.
I hope you all understand.
We now return to our regularly scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Bagtown

I listened.
I understand.
I wish I could do more.
Hang in there brother.
You've been here before and it always gets better.
One day at a time.


----------



## Bagtown

One small, little, tiny, wee, thing everyday.
just one.
pick one
start with that


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I don't ever talk about it in public, but I have a couple of serious health issues that make daily life a struggle like few people understand. All I can do it try to take one day at a time. I don't claim that my issues are equal to yours. But I do understand where you're coming from.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And now, for what I done today.

A while back some of you may remember my wife went to south Lousiana after the hurricane to work.
When I dropped her off in Jackson, I stopped by KTMM's (Lucas) house on the way back through to drop off something I had of his. 
While there, he gave me a few things.








A craftsman rabbit plane.
I still haven't worked on or with this one, but it is part of the story.








He also gave me two #5 planes. They were what I call parts planes, because neither was usable as they were, but had some good parts on it.
I used the body from the Miller Falls #14, the frog and some other parts from the Stanley, and the blade from a Bailey I had and came up with this. 
I also had to make a handle for it.
I still have to sharpen the blade. It has some pitting on it. I think it will be a user though.
I don't care if it looks pretty or not.
I only care if I can use it or not.








So here is my plane collection to date.
I shouldn't call it a collection because *NO*, I am not a collector.
I plan on using each and every one of them. 
And I can stop getting them anytime I get ready.

The next one I hope to fix is a Bailey #6.
I bought it off of EBay a while back.
The thing is though, I sniped it in the last few seconds of the auction and didn't have time to notice that it was missing the blade, chip breaker, and hold down. 
It's also missing handles, but I can make those.
I thought I could take parts of some of my other planes, but I didn't realize that the #6 is a tad wider than the others.
Oh well. It gives me an excuse to keep looking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I am home bound also and can not drive and no one comes over to see me, however, I do find great enjoyment intalking to people here. I was and still in your shoes or maybe we wear the same size and type.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Nice plane COLLECTION, are you going to open a museum, like Marty???

BTW: I heard you. Wish I was able to come visit. I really do want to see your shop, drink some coffee & chat. Although a conversation with me is just like talking to a child, so I'm not sure it wood do you much good!!! Lol.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The wood fairy payed me a visit today. He left me some spalted maple, jatoba, and a touch of granadillo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It's good until the doctor says otherwise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm covered under Definition #2.

one highly favored : idol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, That running will kill ya. A heart is only good for so many beats, and running just makes it beat faster…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - stay positive with the wife - we're all pulling for both of you…...


----------



## JL7

Been traveling the last few days - just back from the airport and flight delays. Miller Time.


----------



## JL7

Marty - you wood think the wood fairy would send birdseye maple, not spalted…...bummer.


----------



## JL7

With all the planes on here - I thought I was on the wrong thread…..?

Nice collection there William….....and vent at will!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It was spalted birdseye, the damnedest thing I've ever seen…..


----------



## JL7

Ahhhh…the elusive spalted birdseye! Sounds cool…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sharpening my pencil and planning my attack on it


----------



## boxcarmarty

That granadillo looks rather interesting…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Be sure to sharpen your irons too.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Your wife is is our thoughts and prayers. William, I always enjoy your posts and usually just lurk on this forum as I'm not part of the whole hand tool thing (that's why we have electricity). I pretty much live in my shop and find it is the best therapy for what ails ya. Keep on keepin on my friend.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, Andy speak up more we could use the wisdom.
Mom is asleep, she found it weird I was not in my shop or playing on my computer all night.
~
(that's why we have electricity) Now thats funny.
~
William we need to go fishing *********************************** style. I still got a boom stick or two somewhere around here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Dave*, as the other guys have said, don't focus on the CT scan results being bad. I can tell you from my own personal experiences that CT scans are sketchy at best. I can't tell you how many times I have been rescanned and the results were different. You won't know anything realistic until the right scan reader professional looks at it and then sends the reports to your doc. So stop beating yourselves up before you know anything concrete. IF the results are not what you want, find out the treatment and start it, you and all your buds here will be with you guys in any way we can.

*William*, Boy are we twins or what? I know EXACTLY how it is and what goes on. It's good to get it all off your chest, you are NOT a sub human, you are just like a lot of us, and we all need to let others know what gives, otherwise you run the risk of offending people. Remember knowledge is the power, that includes someone's ailments or hang ups. My recent shop exploits have been dismal. I don't seem to get very much done when there, if fact very little as the task seems insumoutable. Another point that makes everything lousy is that I have no company and there is only a certain amount of talking to yourself that you can stand. Been there, done that, still doing it William. I find LJs a big relief for so many things, knowledge, company, fun and above all, great buds and friends.

*Stumpy*, whatever ails you, you have got to know your LJ buds and friends are concerned and are with you. Things that ail us are NOT excuses, they are the way life is.


----------



## superdav721

Honoring Neil Lamens
The woodworking industry has lost a very valuable member. Neil Lamens of Brookhaven , NY passed away on Wednesday, September 19th of complications from esophageal cancer at the age of 57. He actually beat the esophagus cancer with treatment, diagnosed back in early 2011, but the cancer spread into his lungs and other areas. He handled it all the same way he handled life, with a positive attitude, living life to the fullest right up until the end.
http://www.furnitology.com/
I admired this mans passion for furniture making. He was well schooled on furniture history. He was only 57.
I just found out tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a small boat and the perfect fishing spot.
What I need is an old phone box.
You know, the kind with the old crank handles that you cranked on to get it to working.
You've been around cajuns and Mississippi stumpjumpers long enough Dave.
You ought to know what I have in mind.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Look at this William.


All tools pushed to one side like a traffic jam parking lot


Sorting out Lumber racks


Crap outside


Covered "Stuff" been there a long time. My WIP bench there too.

Walking into this takes a lot off gung ho out of you quickly


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just finished a real good movie.
It was called, "Just Ask My Kids".
It was about a couple who were sentenced to life in prison for a crime they didn't commit.
The state used coerced testimony from their own young kids to convist them. 
I had tears at the end of the movie.
It has to be a damned good movie to being tears to my eyes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I was there to help you Rex.
Usually, a mess like that would get me motivated.
I usually pay for the motivation later in pain.
But the motivation gets me motivated and makes me feel good mentally while I'm doing it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to decide what I want to start on next.
I had gotten plans ready for a clock.
I had another thought though earlier.
I made this coffee table for my Mom last year.
I am thinking about doing just the top as a wall hanging.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Decisions, decisions.
I must decide which one to do.
I will start one or the other tomorrow.
I have made up my mind that no matter how I feel, as long as I can walk, I'm starting something tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys, here's a cheap trick to avoid those pricey silicone glue brushes that the glue is easily removed from.



Now that Fall is almost here, store are selling silicon BBQ brusher off cheap, I went to the $ store and they we $1 for 2 brushes.



All you have to do is hold the long wiggly brush end in a vice or clamp and cut it off with a pair of scissors, you can even make an angle cut if you want.

There, you have 2 -50 cent silcon glue brushes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I use rubber spatulas Rex.
They spread the glue nice and smooth.
Hang em on a nail till they dry.
Then peal off the dried glue and they're ready to use again.
I pick them up in three and four packs, whatever they have, at the Dollar Tree.
That's one of those stores where everything in there is a dollar.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did have one of those glue roller thingies.
I always had problems with it.
I was in the kitchen one day and my wife was throwing one of those rubber spatulas out.
For some reason, I had the idea and told her to let me have it.
I went to the shop.
When I came back, I reminded her that she never really liked them rubber things.
Then I started going through her junk drawers gatherin up all of them in the house to carry to the shop.

Actually, my wife hates it when I have ideas using household items.
She came to the shop a while back to get her muffin pans.
Now I can't find where she hid them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to bed.
Maybe, just maybe, I can sleep well tonight and have a good day tomorrow.
At least that's what I'm going to pray for.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - Steve Ramsey (WWMM) showed that trick earlier this year


----------



## KTMM

Old, over-used credit, gift and hotel cards make good spreaders too…..

William, I have felt your pain as we've discussed before, but at a much younger age, and not nearly for the length of what you've had to endure. I can tell you that you live in a type of fear of it the rest of your life if you ever happen to get away from it. I can also say it works like a focusing lens, making you take a look at what's really worth the trouble it may require.

Dave, I hope all goes well. Let us know if there's anything we can do (aside from pray). I can say, don't freak out yet.

That was one thing I talked to William about Saturday. 15 years ago a doctor told me I'd be in a wheelchair with a fused spine, and not to do anything too stressful otherwise I would speed this process up. Kind of weird that I'm leaving a comfy IT desk job to go work 12 hour shifts on a power plant, because I WANT TO. By the way, I have one or two fused vertebrae, they've been fused for many years. Also, I haven't needed a wheelchair since I was 14.

On that note, I've been on the brink of losing my mind. I was offered this job two weeks ago, and I'm still waiting for an official start date. There has been one thing after another with paperwork and delays. Due to certain regulations where I'm at, I HAVE to turn in two weeks notice to be within regulation. I don't like to burn bridges with employers. As of right now, I could call up any of my previous employers and have a job before the day was out.

Dave, William, and everyone else, look to tomorrow for some good news. I know I will be.


----------



## DIYaholic

gfadvm,
I'm NOT a handtool Galoot and I'm allowed to post. Although lurking is allowed, posting is waaaay more fun!

Dave,
I never heard of Neil Lamens, but my mom lives in Brookhaven, NY (I did too, for four years). It's a small world…..

William,
I vote for the "Lighthouse" wall art.

Rex,
Great tip.
I also lose motivation when I walk into my shop. There is sooo much to do to make it workable, DC ducting, TS alignment, sled/jig building, build bases for counter/benches, etc., etc., etc…......

Run, *DY*, RUN…......

Arlin,
Hang in there…..

Everyone else,
Have fun, play safe & shape a tree into something else…....


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like I will have three weeks to get a project done once I get home. Our Wing commander is leaving (not retiring) so I've been asked to make a shadow box.

Now for the hard part, I want a cool design but not one that will take me long to knock out as I need to spend tie with the family before I "disappear" into the shop. (Wife's words)


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry Guys, looks like I drank all the coffee again.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - Youever get tired of that shop of yours you can ship it on up to North Carolina.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I hope you get that job going along soon Lucas. 
DIY, everyone doesn't have to love hand tools. I still love to kill electrons. 
Yank, I think a lot of these shop tips ideas get regurgitated over and over. I have seen my spatula idea in several other places since I started doing it. Now for the question. Did I come up with it on my own? Or did I just remember the idea but forget that I read or seen it elsewhere?
Dave, stop winking at me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Wood Wiesels…..

It's pushin' 11am and I'm at home already. Not sure if that's a good thing. I suppose the extra shop time is helpful as far as getting caught up on things, but to many early days will suck the life out of the pocket. I guess that's when you find out if the shop is self supporting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does this light make my legs look fat??? These are the cabriole legs that I'm whittling on. My first attempt of the ball and claw was on some cherry. These are white oak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to make some important business decisions like, does nap come before or after lunch, and, should I really let the dog play with that plugged in lamp cord???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning all. Today is trash day…..need I say more?

Thought a lot last night about what was said here, and I care much about anyone in our group who faces problems, be they medical or other, the LJ or his family. Some can talk about these things while others keep it to themselves, which can make it even harder on themselves, - just my opinion folks.

My lack of progress in the shop really aggravates me mainly because I can't do more than my condition allows, and sometimes I feel that I will never get to a point where I can actually make something. I wear out very quickly, especially when moving and sorting and have to devise ways to overcome tasks which I cannot handle at this time, it all makes a simple job complicated.
Since I have been ill, I have lived like a hermit and have watched the world go by through a window and conversed in person with Sandra, 2 dogs and a cat. This has gone on for 3+ years, so getting to the shop and being able to make something has become crusade, so I am doing whatever I can to make that happen. Unfortunately I don't have any LJs living close to me that can visit and chat.

My shop could be a dream shop if I can ever get it together. I have many tools (most of which I have never used) that I purchased, been given or rescued from the trash dump, the latter need to be rebuilt. I m anxious to use all this stuff and see what I can do and experience using the tools. Over the past 3 years I have collected and drawn up plans for hundreds or thousands of projects which I hope one day to be the proud maker of.

Well, "Once more unto the breach dear friends", let me see what I can accomplish today and feel good about.

I wish you all the best of days and hope it is safe and satisfying.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- Sometimes the true joy of woodworking is the woodshop itself. I love just sitting out there. If you can't get the time or energy to make stuff, then just enjoy puttering around, straightening something up or sitting and being around the tools. It's therapeutic.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I can agree with that. Sometimes when I have got to the shop and don't feel I can do anything, just sitting there, looking at things and have my sketch pad going. It's like being in a different world, and you can imagine what great stuff is waiting to be made.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good evening fellow Limberjerks.
Rex, you need woodworking books, woodworking mags, and if all that fails, internet access in the shop to look at woodworking ideas online. I call this my wood working porn.
I don't know if I've ever hit on this particular aspect of my pain.
When ya'll hear me down and out, it's because I'm stuck at the house. That is usually because I am hurting too badly to be able to be at the shop by myself. That is my own fault actually. I overdone it a few times and wound up in the floor waiting for my wife to come help. Since then, I've made a solemn promise that if I don't feel well enough to GUARANTEE I won'y end up in the floor, I just don't go.
However, as long as I can make it to the shop, I am fine, mentallly.
I'm like Stumpy. It is therapeutic to me just to be there. 
As long as I can make it to the shop, even if I do nothing but look at wood porn all day, I am all right. I am not saying I'm the happiest guy in the world, but I'm fine mentally.

So, on that note.
I want to apologize.
I always feel a sense of guilt when I allow others to hear how I feel as I did yesterday.
I try to cover it with humor. Sometimes things get to me though and I am not myself.
I feel much better today though.
I've been at the shop all day.
No, sadly, I didn't do too much.
That is not a bad thing though today.
The next few posts will tell you why.
Please stay tuned.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have such a good wife.
I have mentioned that when I could afford it I was going to get me one of these oil less turkey fryers.
Today was my wife's payday and she showed up with one for me.

Because of stomach problems, which are related to poor overall health and medications, I just can't handle foods anymore that has much oil or grease in them at all. This thing will cook similar to my wife's Uniwave oven she uses inside, but only bigger and used outside. So all the grease and junk that's bad for your heart drains into a pan underneath it. I can't wait to use it and report to ya'll about it. 
From all the reviews I have read on this thing, it is supposed to make some amazingly juicy turkey. It also can cook any large chunks of meat though, like roast and chickens. 
After getting it and looking at the paper work, I'm even more thrilled. I seen an accessory I can order to cook ribs in this thing. Once I get it, I hope you guys miss me if I die from a bar-b-que rib overdose.


----------



## Bagtown

William - Keep your apology to yourself. It's not required.

staying tuned. . . .. . .. . . . . . . . . . .... .. .. .. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Bagtown

ribs…........ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm….......


----------



## DamnYankee

To all my fellow Nubbers who suffer from chronic illnesses, you are inspirational.
As I have never suffered from any such chronic illnesses, and have know very few family members or friends who have I can only imagine the difficulties you go through on a daily basis. But your persistence in living (by that I don't mean simply breathing) is indeed inspirational. So many peopel in our world when faced with any kind of adversity simply give up, but not you, you push on making the most of your lives. People like you strengthen my belief that spirit and hope and cure where medicine can't. 
The closest I've come to someone in my life faced with any kind of permanent/chronic illnes is my Uncle who recently lost several fingertips, a foot and a leg below the knee due to a recent near-death systemic shutdown of his various organs (he actually came through after they pulled the plug). He was always very physical. At first he was all set to give in feeling he could never do what he use to do. So I told him about your guys and sent several articles that had recently appeared in the various woodworking magazines about how various disabled people (including the blind) still did woodworking.

Well my prayers for your health go out to you as well as my awe.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad to hear you are feeling better today.

I'm looking forward to your "review" of your turkey fryer!!! If you can "smoke" meats with wood, then you can write a review here on LJs. Lol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was summoned to the house around noon today. The UPS guy had delievered presents. On the left is lacewood, and on the right is birdseye maple (I think I'm naming it right). Regardless, I will tell you what I call it, absolutely beautiful.
I don't know about you guys, but I can rub my hands back and forth on wood like this, carressing it like you would a lover, until…...................Well, we won't go there.

I won't call the guys out, but I've got a mission now. I've been sent several pieces of wood. Then it occured to me today that I had better get off my ass and build something special or some of these guys are going to get offended at me. They gave me this wood to use, not hoard.
Truth be told, I'm extremely sorry. I don't get the chance to get wood like this often. The woods I've had for a while now I have been hoarding just so I can pull them out now and then and rub my hands back and forth, carressing it like you would a lover and …...................Oops. There I go again.
Anyway, as I said, I won't call these guys out. Any of them that want to admit they sent this are welcome to do so. They know who they are though, and I want to say this. I appreciate it so much. Friends like ya'll almost bring tears to my eyes. With the exception of one, these guys have never even met me face to face. Yet, they spent their own money, which I can never seem to repay, to ship me wood that probably cost them an arm and a leg. They done so with no strings attached. That is the definition of a kind of generosity that I have never known in my life. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. I now have to do something to make you all proud.

So here's what I got.








Birdseye maple.
















Lacewood.








Sweetgum.








Box Edler.
In addition to all this, I have a very small piece of bloodwood.
And the most beautiful piece of all (to me anyway, because of a certain grain pattern it has) I don't have a photo of right now. I promise I will get one. It's buried at the moment for safe keeping though. It's an old piece of black walnut. When I say old, I mean probably even older than Rex, and that my friends, is old.

So now I have a duty to these great friends to build something.
I do have a problem though. While I am capable of doing all kinds of wood work, everyone knows my specialty is scrolling. These pieces can't be scrolled though. They have too much beautiful grain in them to cut tiny holes all in them. I have to figure out a project for them. It may be several projects, but here's a couple of qualifications.
1. Something worthy of the beauty of these woods.
2. Something where I can use large, broad pieces to showcase the grain.
3. Something my wife will enjoy, because there is no way in hell I'm using these for something that will be taken away somewhere else.

Next, I need something else from each of the guys who have provided this wood.
I need a private message (unless they want to publicly tell it) letting me know something I can build for each of them that is small enough for me to ship in one of those "if it fits it ships" boxes at the post office. 
One of these guys I already know I want to do a train shelf for him (he knows who he is). I need some input from the others though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, as for the cooker, the instructions say to allow fifteen to twenty minutes assembly time.
If you're in my shape, and have to depend on a son who seems to have took his stupid pill this morning to help you with things, allow about an hour.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, how's the wife doing?
Shooting me a daily text to keep me in the loop would be much appreciated.


----------



## superdav721

No news yet friends.
William when is supper?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Already ate.
Sausage gravy and biscuits.
It'll be next month before I have the money to actually buy the turkey for the cooker, since I think that's what you're asking about.
I'll be sure to let you know when I'm cooking it so you can ride over if you like.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
What a coincidence, I'm expecting a UPS package tomorrow. It too will contain birdseye maple and a contrasting wood. I'm thinkin' the same (as yet publicly unnamed) person may be responsible. I second your thoughts from your earlier post!!! I too need to come up with a project, worthy of such generosity…......


----------



## DIYaholic

I also need to develop the skills to build said worthy project…....


----------



## JL7

Another beautiful day in paradise! Evening all…..

Dave - keep us in the loop - I know the waiting is the worst part - stay positive friend!

William - you are lookin like a kid in the candy store - good for you! And good luck gettin the fryer bolted up…..let us know what time dinner is, don't want to be late! Matter of fact, we have a master of the free dinner in out midst, so maybe we can get some pointers…...

Nice legs Marty…...I can't believe I just said that….....

Rex - those shop pictures…..all I see is potential! You got a nice space there to hang out. Keep your chin up….the projects will come…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The key to a free dinner, is to invite yourself over (show up) at dinner time!!! It really is very simple. Although the menu can be hit or miss.


----------



## superdav721

Marty they dont look fat.
I think they are right on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Fat? Nah!
They look downright sexy.
You can now officially tell all your friends Marty that some guy on Lumberjocks said you had sexy legs.
Wouldn't your mama be proud!?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys, good evening all.

William, there's nothing to apologize for, you just report it just as it is, that's honest. What a lovely cooker and lumber cache you got, I hate you.

Dave, yes please keep us updated on the wife and give our best to her.

DY, you are an inspiration to all of us, not to just the walking wounded and the only difference is some of us have lost the ability to be our former serves and do all the things we used to do without thought. I think our main problem is FRUSTRATION. Like William said, sometimes it's like being stuck indoors because it's raining and mom won't let you go out to play, so you pout your brains out. The thing that bugs me is saying I'm going to do something and end up not being able to do it, then it's angry frustration. But we come out of it and make plans again.

Jeff, yes there is great potential for the shop and I am working to "Make it So" (voice of Picard). Every little bits helps, just wish I could see more improvement, I'll have to learn patience. :-(

Hey Bags, because I had only a 1 hour visit to the shop and had to come back, I decided to cook supper. So I have a Liver, Bacon and Onion casserole with potatoes, carrots and green beans with lashings of thick gravy (in the casserole). So that's what I will be feasting on tonight, but I don't think Sandra will touch it because it is an English dish and Liver is nasty poison to her, but she loves hot dogs that has all the real disgusting odd bits and pieces of animal and poultry guts and body parts, go figure?

DIY, enjoy the lumber, hope there is not a knot hole in it or you might want to do a William with it. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff,
No, kids don't think like I do about wood this beautiful.
Noone was around and I was dry humping it before I realized what I was doing.
Now I need to know who's going to help me with these splinters?
My wife can't help me because there is no way I can explain how I got them.

There's you a mental picture for tonight Dave!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, You have nothing to apoligize for. Haven't you ever heard the saying that "friendship means you never have to apologize"? I would kill for some of that lacewood and b'eye maple!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hahahahah!
Rex, it is sometimes a curse knowing what is in certain foods.
My wife used to eat potted meat and crackers,
Until I explained to her what all is in potted meat.

It doesn't bother me though.
I grew up around a cajun grandfather who believed in eating ANYTHING that did not eat him first. 
Once you've enjoyed chitlins and mountain oysters, nothing bothers you anymore.


----------



## gfadvm

I'll pass on the hog guts but love the calf fries!


----------



## superdav721

MMMMM lets eat.
I want frog legs!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I cook some English grub now and again and also Indian dishes which I have to make because Sandra doesn't like them, even though she has never tasted any !! She doesn't like fish that smells "fishy" - go figure, but she likes catfish, probably to most tasteless fish on the planet. I have learned that people here (Texas) are not very adventurous about food, pity, they are missing out, but there again, these buggers don't even know how to manipulate or use the standard dining cutlery, and meal etiquette must have got lost on the Mayflower. ;-)

Cajuns are another story, they eat things that do or don't move and foraged from dubious places, but add spices to anything and it'll work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is there a medic in the house???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got tired of crackin' my knuckles on oak, so I turned out the lights and came in…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What grandpa didn't introduce me to, my uncle did.
We once eat some delicious squirrel he had cooked, only to find out later it was field rat.
When we complained, he went into one of his tirades about how it was good enough for him to eat behind enemy lines in Germany.

Uncle eat some weird stuff, and thoght it was fine, because he eat it in the war. 
One of his regular meals was leak soup. It's nothing more than water and onions. He'd boil it all day and serve it over cornbread.
We eat all this, because we were too young to know better.
Here's the reason I say though that he should have died of food poisoning.
He'd fix a huge pot of stew and eat.
Then he'd cover it and push it to the back of the stove.
It would sit there till the next day when he would boil it good and eat, then push it to the back of the stove.
This went on for days until he finished the pot.
How in the world does a man do that and not get sick from something?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you get any blood on the wood!!! (You'll heal, no sympathy here!!!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, frog legs brings up another funny story of how some people like things till they find out the truth.
My father and his wife (don't ask, long story of why I say it that way) came over to my house once.
I was outside working on my truck.
His wife went into the house for a glass of iced tea.
She came back out boasting about how good those chicken wings were that I had in the fridge.
It took me a second to realize what she was talking about because I didn't have any chicken wings in there.
They were frog legs.
When she found out she got sick and started vomiting.
I find it funny that she liked them till she found out what they were.

My daughter had sort of the same reaction to escargot for some odd reason.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heres what I got done today. (besides a nap)

roughing in the ball…..









Shaping the ball…..


















Shaping the claw…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's coming up to that time when we have a Full Service Elegant Dinner at home.
This is really just a treat, we rarely go out to eat and by doing this dinner thing it's a way of sampling the high life and dining at the best restaurant you can imagine with the best menu that offers 5 course meals. We try to do this once a month, it takes work, but it is all worthwhile and makes us feel we are not missing anything, on the contrary, we have a meal that a 3 star Michelin posh restaurant would offer. We have ALL the table crockery, crystal ware and cutlery and pretend we are filthy rich gourmets. It a great night, but a lot of work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, one of the oddest dishes (but good) I ever tried was once I went out of town to visit a buddy who married a woman from the Phillipines while stationed there in the Navy.
She said they were fixing fish eyes and rice.
Well I thought she was talking about souther fish eyes and rice which is black eyed peas and rice.
Imagine my surprise when I seen eyes in the rice looking back at me.
But hey, I've tried some weird stuff before, and will just about try anything once.
So I bit in.
It was delicious.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think I'd have done my first ball and claw in oak Marty.
Looking good so far though.
I tried the ball and claw once.
And again.
And again.
And again.

No you can't see any of them because I burned that fancy firewood in the wood heater a couple of years ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That reminds me Marty, I need to trim my toenails tonight, thanks for the hint.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's nothing wrong with that Rex.
I actually love cooking when I'm feeling up to it.
My wife leaves the house when I get up to making a full, all out meal though.
She says she can't stand to see what I do to her kitchen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love odd foods though.
I think it's the difference in the norm that I like about it.
As for restaurants, my favorite type of restaurant is Chinese.
The problem is, I only get to go if I plan to dine alone.
My wife doesn't care for Chinese.
And my kids will only eat it if I go to the one that serves the buffett crap.
I like going to the one that serves more traditional Chinese food.
My kids take a look at it and usually just order egg rolls or something.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, it's actually like going out on a date, the best one you ever had. I make the menu and we do have 5 courses, which sounds impressive but really is not.
1. a small salad, 2. fish, 3. main course, 4. dessert. 5. Cheese board, then coffee and Turkish Delight to finish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the weird tastes of your wife Rex, get this.
My wife will eat tuna fish sandwiches, but no other kind of fish. I love fish.
Excpet for in soups and such, she won't eat beans. One of my favorite meals is 16 Bean soup, which is still all beans, so she won't eat it.
My wife doesn't like seafood. I could live on seafood.
And the weirdest part,
She eats things made of ground beef, but won't touch a steak.

She also won't look when I eat a steak.
Here's how I instruct waitresses to tell the cook to prepare my steak.
Throw it on the grill.
Count to three, flip it.
Turn around and get a plate.
Put it on the plate, it's DONE.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm thinkin' I don't want my meal watching me!!!

Rex,
We all gather at my "Chef"s house for holiday meals. Many courses, great food, nice china and the like. We actually pretent to be highly refined and cultured people!!!

Marty,
As was said, your legs are very sexy…...
But your toes are awefully scrawny!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That doesn't sound too bad Rex.
I had a boss once who invited me to a "luncheon" at a fancy place in Atlanta when I lived out there.
I didn't realize it was going to be a nine course meal.
I have no idea how anyone eats all that.
I was full by the time the main course came, and that wasn't even the end of it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bought a new microphone to go with the new camera. Funny thing… I was going to go have a drink to celebrate but discovered my wallet is empty…


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, My first attempt was in cherry. The oak is going a bit better. (aside from crackin' my knuckles).....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and desert, my wife and I have completely different tastes on deserts.
She likes things that are sugary sweet.
I like sweets that aren't too sweet, like traditional cheesecake, lemon pie, or my personal favorite, key line pie.

I also like nice cheese and wine.
My wife won't touch no kind of alcohol, especially wine.
Last time we went somewhere that served wine, I got a kiss before taking a sip, because I know I wouldn't get another till we could get home so I could brush my teeth and use mouth wash. She can't even stand the smell of alcohol.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is there supposed to be something in a wallet Stumps?
Hmmmmm?
I'll have to ask my wife about that one.
I don't remember seeing anything in my wallet in a long long time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I have a pair of gloves with the finger ends cut off for doing something that gets my knuckles banged a lot like that. 
One of my meds thins my blood. If I banged my knuckles that bad they'd break open and it'd take forever to heal. 
I understand you don't have that problem, but the open finger gloves might still be an idea that interests you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I started this venture with absolutely nothing, and I have most of it left…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the course portions are small apart from the main dish, and there is time space between the course where conversation reigns, after all it's bad manners to talk while you eat. 
We also have a bottle of wine - Asti Spumante, and of course Italian coffee with Baileys.
You know what Turkish Delight is, like a thick jello like cube in Rose or Lemon flavor. It's use as a palette cleanser at the finish of the meal.


----------



## DIYaholic

A "cashless" wallet is not a problem…..
As long as there is plastic!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off to eat my meal, be back later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Don't look at the bench in those pics. I'm not finished with it yet…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY, I don't do credit.
I'm offered credit cards on a regular basis.
I don't want or need them.
If I can't pay cash, I don't buy it.
Let me explain.

When I was 18, I had a Sears card.
I done mechanic work and someone stole my socket set at work.
I went and used the card to buy a new Craftsman set (Craftsman was all I used back then).
I paid what I thought was right. I even paid above the minumum.
I was told it was a good way to "build credit".
A year later I was thinking about it and done some figuring.
That $99 set of sockets had cost me over a grand.
I paid of the socket set the next day, cut up the card, and swore off credit cards for life.

The only credit I use now is a local loan company.
I only use it for such things as high priced needs.
For example, last year the washing machine quit.
Beings I had fixed it numerous times and the repairs were coming more serious and frequent, I decided to go buy a new one.
Because I've used them before, all I had to do was sign my name to get the new washer.
However, with this company, you have so long (1 year for under a $1000, two years for more) to pay off said loan and it will be with 0% interest.
I like 0%.
I don't like paying money for the privelege of getting money.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the funny part.
A while back my wife thought about buying a used car.
She wanted something cheaper on gas and more dependable than what she's got now.
We thought that because we pay our bills on time and do these loans now and then, our credit would be up to snuff.
It wasn't.
When I questioned why, I have bad credit.
Wanna guess why?

Because I pay these loans off on time, with 0% interest, I don't make the loan companies any extra money, thus I am a credit risk to them because they don't make enough off of me.
That's the way it was explained to me by the credit officer at the loan company.
That is the biggest bulls#!+ I've ever heard in my life.
I am a credit risk because I pay my bills on time.

Yep, I knew there was a good reason why I hate credit.

I must not be too bad though.
I can still get a loan for appliances, lawn equipment, and such any time I need it (even bought a boat through them once).
That was explained to me too.
Even though I don't make them money, my dependability helps them keep their overall credit risks in check against the people who don't pay on time. 
See what a crock credit is?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I gotta go wash my sinkin' butt (bath).
I'll try to check in before I hit the hay.


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - that must take A LOT of acting on your part!


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It certainly does. The hard part is remembering to keep your pinky sticking out while having tea!!!


----------



## KTMM

Well, I officially quit my current job next Friday and start the new one the following Monday. I got the confirmation today. The new boss said he'd like for me to come in next week and I explained that I needed a 100% confirmation before I could give a 2 weeks notice. He said that was fine and to call him with the day I'm ready to start, so I'm back on track and need to make a phone call next week.

Now I'm just waiting on some good news from William and Dave…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Lucas. I hope it turns out to be everything you want & more…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You have good news everyday Lucas.
YOU KNOW ME!!!!!

Ok, that wasn't at all funny.
Congratulations on the job.
I'm glad you got things worked out.
I know you've been sweating it for quite a few days.

As for the good news.
I am more my old self today.
Today was the first day I've been in the shop all day that I wasn't just sitting most of the time.
I didn't do a whole lot. 
What I did do though was worthy.
I was still sitting a lot, but for shorty lengths of time than I've been doing.
So maybe I'm on my way out of this funky health spell I've been having.

As for Dave, I think Dave is doing good himself.
We're just waiting on some good news on his wife.

I forgot to tell everyone.
Eddie did message me back the other day.
He's alive.

Everyone else is their same old self Lucas.
Except Marty.
He's went crazy and had a fight with an oak tree.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY acting civilized?
Wait.
I'm trying to imiagine that.
Wait.
Wait.
Wait.
Wait. 
.
.
.
,
,
Nope, I can't do it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Still waiting on Jeff to get here to help with these splinters in the nether regions.
They're getting kind of prickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Is that the new definition of having a woody???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I guess you could say I got wood from a package in the mail.

That reminds me, who was it a while back that wanted a mail order doll?
Was it Eddie or Marty?
I discovered a whole new way to get wood out of packages off the UPS truck.

On that note, I'm going to bed.
Ya'll straighten your act up before Rex gets back or you'll get him started.
I'm afraid his old heart can't take it if he got a woodie.
And if he did,
I'm sure his old bones might not take the night on the couch when he tells his wife he's got a woodie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, if I has Bird's Eye Maple and Lacewood splinters in me, I would leave them there and show people and let them know (brag) about the species.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As long as you didn't show them an up close view of the splinters Rex.
I'm afraid that would get you in serious trouble.

"But officer, I was just showing them my exotic woodies in my shorts."

That's all I got.
You guys have one helluva night.
I'm off to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

The effects don't seem to be working, but I'm gonna give it a try anyway….....

I going to bed as I NEED my beauty sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now after that fabulous meal it's time for me to start my day end routines before going to bed.
It's time for my belly button maintenance, hope I can find my umbilical dip grooming and maintenance kit, it is a special kit that's only for side winders, not the usual innies and outies.
Then there's the usual pre-coma routines we all do. 
Taking this weeks underwear and socks off.
Flushing the toilet as you reached 5 days.
Splash some fragrance on your person and some on the bathroom floor.
Eject teeth, pick out trapped food particles and have as a bedtime snack.
Take out glass eye, clean with Windex and place in eggcup for safekeeping.
Empty change pocket and put in thimble on night stand.

So I'd better start so I can get up bright and early and half blind in the morning.
ok ok ….yeah it's time for my pills.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry guys….once again I drank ALL the coffee


----------



## DamnYankee

Even re-used the grounds until they turned white


----------



## superdav721

*I started this venture with absolutely nothing, and I have most of it left…..*
Thats funny!
It's Friday, payday and I hope we will hear something today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Yank, but I have reused grounds before.
I am so thankful that it isn't that bad around here these days.
It's a sad day when you're working on the fifth runthrough on coffee grounds and rerolling cigarettes what's left of cigarettes out of the garbage. 
Sadly, there was a time in my life that I rerolled cigarettes well enough that some people swore I must have been a pot head.

I pray things turn out to be nothing to worry about Dave.
Be sure to tell her she has people praying for her.
I know though, that anytime you hear what ya'll have, you get scared and your wheels start turning.
Last year I had a spot on my arm that they thought was cancer.
They took a biopsi though and it turned out to be a cist from an infected hair follicle. 
You probably understand how much I thanked God when I left that doctor's office the day I found out.
I hope her's is just as minor.
Keep us posted.

Rex, did you forget your monthly toe jam cleaning last night?
You're gonna need that jam for your biscuits this morning.

DIY, I agree.
The beauty sleep doesn't seem to be working.
Your head looks like a baseball.


----------



## JL7

William….....let's be clear here…...I was only invitin' myself over for some ribs…....per DIY's instructions…....I didn't say nothin about no splinters….....good luck on that…....


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday by the way…....thinking of sneaking out early today….....

And…...Marty, too late….I see the corner of the bench….....or is it??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Jeff.
It's too early for those kind of jokes.
Now I need to get a towel to clean the coffee off of my computer screen.
Anyone ever realize it's hard to keep from spewing coffee when you laugh?

I ordered the accessories last night for the cooker.
It turned out that they were cheaper on the Char-Broil website than Amazon.
There was also a basker thing I wanted.
You can put veggies in it, like potatoes or corn.
It was $9.99 on the cooker's manufactor website.
They were $14.99 on Amazon.
The rib hooks are $4.99 on the Char-broil site for a set to hang four racks of ribs at a time. 
I see a helluva bar-b-que in my future.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PM coming shortly to you Jeff.


----------



## KTMM

Morning dudes, I made it to the shop last night. I helped a neighbor round corners and drill holes on a headboard she is making for her granddaughter. She called me yesterday and asked if I had a jigsaw, I told her no, but to bring it over anyway. 5 minutes and a coping saw, and the piece was ready.

She'll be giving it to her granddaughter for her birthday this weekend so I'll try and get a picture of it.

Hoping for the best for you and your wife Dave.


----------



## Bagtown

Holey moley.
I don't pay attention for one evening and I get swamped.
Nice to see everyone.
Happy Friday.
I'm sitting here this morning in the cafe looking for at job ads.
Beautiful fall day out there.
I better find some work soon, employment insurance ran out.
Hope to get in the shop later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Looks like a nice day and I'm hoping to get some shop time in to do "whatever".

Dave, you and your wife are in our thoughts today, we are with you.

A thought struck me after my last night's ramble, I hope everyone does not believe the crazy things I write, they are just mean't to be funny. Now where did I put that eye? My hard boiled egg this morning was too hard to break, but the coffee is good.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I believe every word Rex.
Every single word.
Because I want to be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am just now making it to the shop.
I'll be leaving in a moment.
It's all good thoug.
There's a good reason today.

People who know me well know that there's nothing more I love than helping people when I can these days.
It makes me feel useful.
An out of work fella I know needed help putting in some applications online.
Then he needed help with a resume. 
He said he had all his paperwork showing his work history and all, but had no idea how to do a resume.
So I was glad I was able to help.
I must admit though, I had to think waaaaaaay back and even look at some samples online to remember the basics of a resume myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've made a decision on the "special wood".
Or shall I say the decision was made for me.
My wife, upon hearing of my planning, told me what she really wants is a nice lamp made of wood to go on her bed side.
HEY!
I can work with that idea.

There's also an upshot there.
I think I'll even have some wood left for another small project.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, thank you for being such a nice sucker, hope you'll like sheep's eyeballs casserole.

Talking of food like we were, you know one of my favorite things to eat is buttered bread with jam or buttered toasted bread and marmalade - memories of a young un.

I'm reading up on making inlay strips, it's very interesting and creative. Something I may be able to do on the kitchen table if I can't get to the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, another "dish" I like is Bubble & Squeak" ......yeah it's a Brit concoction. 
Basically all it is is leftover vegetables: Potato is the base, then mix in any vegetables, especially green veg, then smack it in a frying pan and cook until the potato starts to get crispy (like hash browns). Eat it on it's own or as a breakfast side order. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd actually try the sheep eye casseraole Rex.
It doesn't matter to me.
I'll try anything once.
You never know if you'll like it if you don't try it.

Just some of the things I have eaten that gets looks when I mention it.

Chitlins - hog's intestines.
Mountain Oysters - bull nuts. These are also sometimes called by the same name for sheep nuts.
Poke Salad - a weed that grows along the highway that'll poinon if not fixed correctly.
Turtle Head Soup - self explanatory.
Frog Legs - again self explanatory.
Bull Penis - yes, you read that right.
Monkey Brains - just a little more extravagant than hog or squirrel brain, which by the way, are delicious too.
Fish Eyes and Rice - don't look at them and they won't look at you.

Those are the worst off the top of my head.

The kids are also amazed that one can eat chocolate covered ant, grasshoppers, spiders, and scorpions.
My favorite candy though has to be cactus candy which is made from the inside meat of a cactus.


----------



## JL7

That's weird, I thought I just read bull penis….nah, couldn't be….


----------



## JL7

Good luck on the job hunt Bags….....and please - you are the master chef here…..straighten these guys out on their menu planning!


----------



## JL7

William - good idea on the lamp for your wife!

For that curly grain - be sure to watch this:

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/pop-goes-the-maple


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm at the shop at the moment Jeff.
I can manage my music over here and chat online, but I'm far enough from the internet router that a video would load sloooooooooooow.
I'll be sure to watch it tonight.

And yes, you read bull penis.
My grandpa and uncle,
Stop, I'll explain again for the ones who don't know.
My grandfather was a full blooded cajun, second generation immigrant from France.
My Uncle was a 23 year military veteran. 
These are the men who raised me. My father was absent for 99.9% of the time.
My grandfather and uncle would often feed us weird food, only to inform us later what they were.
So I learned to appreciate trying things one wouldn't ordinarily think of eating.

Don't get me started on my uncle.
He's the one I was closest to.
He and I used to camp a lot.
We called camping going into the woods with nothing but a rifle, box of shells, and the clothes on your back. 
We'd stay gone sometimes well over a week.
If you didn't kill anything to eat that day, you had to know what bugs, nuts, berries, and roots were safe and edible enough to survive on. 
I seen it as fun at the time.
I know now though that he was teaching me survival skills that may save my life one day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

WOW Marty

Those claw feet look great. If you mess up on one send it to me so I have an example to use sometime.


----------



## superdav721

Here goes.
Betty went in with her normal bad cold. She has chronic asthma, everything always turns into pneumonia. Her neck was stiff from her ear to her throat. The GP doctor took a x-ray. He saw a mass on her neck and in her chest. That made him send her to get a CT. That radiologist didn't see the same issue as the GP. The GP sent the film to another radiologist for a second opinion. She has sense been back to the GP from increasing pain in her neck. The big scare was the white blood cell count being low. We have been told by a 4'th doctor that her immune system is not fighting the infection, thus white count down and her limp nodes are the problem. The mass he is seeing in her chest is from the pneumonia. 
It looks as our worst fears are not materializing.
Thank everyone for kind words, thoughts and prayers. It is felt and appreciated.


----------



## JL7

Very good news Dave! Now just get her well. Thanks for the update. You have our permission to skip another shop day…...


----------



## JL7

That's quite a story William. Sounds to me like your uncle is a stand up guy…..teaching you the ways of the world. Sorry to hear your Dad wasn't there. Clearly you are changing that trend with your kids…...


----------



## JL7

Got some shop help today…..or not…..

Charlie the inspector…..taking his 5 minute break:


----------



## patron

glad to hear the wife is getting help

prayers are what work 
in these situations

just pamper her
till she is well

she will return the favor someday


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is a chisel handle I made for a LJer name of Brett

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020512.jpg

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020511.jpg

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/TXVanguard/Chisel/P1020510.jpg

Brett supplied the wood which is Hickory and also sent the chisel so I could make a good tight fit. He also wanted it made for a Big Hand.

I did it for free for him, however, he sent $9 for shipping back to him. He sent a really nice piece of wood too.

-It is always the right time, to do the right thing. Lovinghandsmemoryboxs.com


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, we dont know all yet and there is the thyroid gland that has been brought up.
They gave her Percocet. That is going to make fer a fun few nights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do you get when you wedge a Mercedes in between the tag axles of a Mack truck at 70mph???


----------



## JL7

The end of Marty's truck driving career?


----------



## Bagtown

I bet the Mack is in better shape than the mercedes. . .
Hope your all right Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

A delayed start to the weekend, due to a traffic jam???


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, Still a ways to go, but you're headed in the right direction.
Took me most of this year to get unhooked from that damn percoset. watch out.


----------



## Bagtown

PATRON! Good to see you David. How's things? You home again?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That's good news. Now just nurse her back to health.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, I just love seeing pictures of your tidy shop.
I look at pics of your shop and fantasize. . . . 
Not that I'd start humping things like William.


----------



## superdav721

Marty did you scratch the Mack?
Thanks Mike.
Jeff let the cat in.


----------



## JL7

Bags…my shop is the only tidy thing in my life…......


----------



## Bagtown

It's neat to hear you guys talk about "cajuns" 
Interesting history those folks have.
Originally they were called Acadians, and came from this part of the world. Till the English showed up and threw them out of their homes and off their land en masse. From 1755 - 1762 they were shipped off to other British colonies. About 10,000 of the estimated 12,000 were shipped south.The other 2000 were shipped to France. A lot died on the way as they were treated poorly. Eventually about 3000 were allowed to return. A lot of the returnees walked from Louisiana here to New Brunswick. It took them years to return. A lot as you all know stayed in the swamps down south. When you hear someone from around here say the word "Acadien", you can easily see how they got to "Cajun". 
Every year a there are a lot of big french family reunions and you'll see license plates from down south all over the place here. Family names like Leger, Maillett, Benoit, Bergeron.
In the north of the province they are plenty of folks that only speak french, but as you head south there's more and more English in the mix. At this point Acadians around here speak a slang language called "Chiac"pronounced "sheeak". It's mostly french with english words and structure throughout. I don't speak french but I can usually follow along because thy throw so many english words in the middle.
Actually New Brunswick, where I live is the only official bilingual province in Canada. 
OK, that's my rambling history lesson for the week.
But you know whats interesting about all of this? Cajuns are well known for their love of spicy food, whereas Acadians are known for some of the blandest food I've ever had.


----------



## patron

while you guys were scrounging 
bug infested eyeballs to eat
here is what i did in colorado in 3 days









new porch deck 10'x20'



























we poured cement on monday
and i got the perimeter frame in place
(that is 'rabbit' wire mesh behind the rim board)
so the critters don't furrow under the house
when daniel got there
the original builder hadn't used cement

tuesday i got the joists and half the decking down
i had never worked with the decking boards before
(always use 2×6)
they were 5 1/4" wide 
so i set snap lines to 5 3/8" and after 5 rows
found they were widening up 
turns out the order was filled from different mill runs
from 5 1/4" - 5 3/8" - 5 1/2" 
so every row had to be figured individually
and a same width short had to be found for each row

wednesday the remainder of the decking
(the actual length of the deck
was 20'3" so there was waste 
that couldn't be used
so we ran out
and a post for the roof corner 
by the entrance walkway
set the corner posts 
and boxed them in good
then scribed the front decking to them

as he might get gusty high winds
i was concerned about the roof lifting 
so we drove 4' metal fence posts
at about 10 deg. inside the perimeter frame
and strapped them with metal and those hardened deck screws

it won't budge now









and a post for the roof corner 
by the entrance walkway

the roof is being milled yet rough 4×8 beams
on two bonded LVL's
(those ply beams they make now)
3 1/2" x 11 7/8" 
with 1 1/2 double T&G planking 
them metal pro-panel roof

it has to hold up to 5' of snow
so will wait for the roof order to be ready 
in a couple of weeks

got a call last nigh from daniel
his wife came home
and just wants a roll-up awning
(that won't last a year there)
i told him to chainsaw the posts down
but don't mar the decking)

so we shall see









now the house has been plastered
(sure beats the 'outhouse' look
it had originally)
and looks great
(you can see the deck on the left end)

gourmet dinner here last night
2 bologna (with lettuce) sandwiches
followed by 6 waffles

made orange jello
which i had for breakfast this morning

hi guys
it is good to be home


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, so what you are really saying is the English pioneered shipping overseas.


----------



## patron

thanks bags

here is where and why 
i was gone so long
on what marty called a 'vacation'

http://lumberjocks.com/lilredweldingrod/blog/32182

interesting history about the acadian/cajuns


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, such good news. Her condition is completely manageable, though it may take a while, I bet you are both relieved, so am I. 
My chemo treatments side effects include lowering my white blood cell count, it's just one of the tings it does and I have to be VERY careful not to get any sort of infection. In fact, one of my last sorties into the ER was related to low cell count and low BP.

But enough of that, we are all thrilled with your results, I know you are too.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, they were sure good at pushing their way into a lot of places.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I'm always worried going into the ER cause thats where all the sick people are. That's where I always end up catching something.


----------



## Bagtown

Hell, we still have a Queen here. God only knows why but "officially" she is our head of state.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home David - nice patio…......


----------



## Bagtown

English Colonialism still hard at work


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wasn't at fault Jeff. She voluntarily parked it there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is some great news Dave. Hope she gets well soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damage is 2 tires, wheel, and a lift axle…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, I'm lucky if I ever go to the ER. I have to tell them I am an oncology patient on chemo and they put a mask on me and wheel me straight into "clean" room because they won't run the risk of letting me stay in the waiting room, as they know I will have a low white cell count and will likely catch anything that is going around. 
You are lucky you still have the Queen as your head of State, look at it here, they fight over making a new Head of State every 4 years …........oh who has another job too as President.

The English are proud to rest on their laurels, they ruled and ran 25% of the world countries.
Never in the field of of human governance has so many developed and benefited from so few. Sorry Winston


----------



## JL7

Pictures?


----------



## boxcarmarty

A couple of inches forward and she would have taken out my left fuel tank…..


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah Marty, Pictures?


----------



## JL7

I witnessed a head on with a car and a Mack truck…..up close. Not cool for any party involved….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, so she found a Big Mack, hope she was "Lovin' it"


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinking that Mercedes….....
Is now just a Bendz!!!


----------



## superdav721

You know the lobsters were so sad to see us go that they followed us here. They crawled all the way. They lost so much weight on the way sadly. We call them craw-fish.
Thank you Rex.
Not out off the woods yet but it is looking up.


----------



## Bagtown

You eatin red bugs Dave?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry, No pictures. Didn't think of it…..


----------



## patron

i bet the insurance guys
will have some marty

glad you are ok
is the other driver ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I think she was so high on crack that she wouldn't know if she was hurt…..


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## boxcarmarty

Even after destroying the front of the car, she acted like she was trying to run. There was a cop not to far behind us that seen it happen. He had to block her in…..


----------



## Alexandre

Hello… Will be leaving tommorow early to rush to federated tool supply..


----------



## patron

a crack
on crack
stuck
in a mack

did you check out her legs
to see how yours compare


----------



## JL7

So Marty…....not just another day at work…....

Yesterday…...a guy here in Minneapolis got fired and showed up a few hours later and killed 5 people and himself…...it was a sign company. Do you think a job in the sign industry is worth all that?


----------



## DIYaholic

I just wish these suicidal murderers would take their LAST shot FIRST!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, I use the term cajun because it is the only one I have found that is easily recognized and not offensive to some cajuns.
My grandfather was a second generation immigrant. That was the it was phrased when people asked about his history. They asked often, especially when family members such as myself had to explain to others what he was talking about. He had that same dialect you describe. It was about half and half english and french. I never learned french, but like you, from the english that was peppered in, and from hearing certain phrases enough to understand them, I always knew what he was saying. 
His parents moved here from France. They made a living fishing for shrimp. They raised a daughter and two sons. My grandfather was raised to fish too. After coming back from his stint in the military though, the government subsidised vietnamese shrimpers had just about ran smaller cajun operations out of business. So my grandfather set out on foot headed north looking for steady work. He got caught hopping a train in Vicksburg and the yard dog offered him a chance to go free without charges. He just had to paint a few box cars.
Well, he must have done a good job. He retired after forty years working for Illinois Central Railroad as a painter. I went to his retirement party where some friends were having it at the VFW. It was there that I learned something about my grandfather that has always made me proud to call him my grandfather. In forty years, he never missed one single day of work. 
He was a good man, but he knew only a few things in life, work, hunting, fishing, drinking, and poker. When he died, I sent him to his maker with a few things that I knew he'd want with him, his .38 snub nose, a pint of Old Charter, and a deck of Steamboat playing cards. 
Now for the crazy part. At least my family says I'm crazy. I still go to his grave once a year on a certain day and empty a pint of his favorite drink, Old Charter, on his grave. I made a promise I would do this until the day I died, and I always keep a promise.

I've gotten way off track here.

I've heard cajuns called Arcadians in south Lousiana as well. It is a term I rarely heard used though. Depending on who you talk to though, I've also heard french, french american, creole, and a term that will sometimes create a helluva a fight, ***********************************.
I will say this about what I learned of my grandfathers family and way of life. He came from people who believed in hard work, and hard play. They also believed in living off the land, taking care of each other, even neighbors, like family. They prayed every day. They partied every night. When it came down to it though, you could always depend on them no matter what.

On the note about my grandfather though, for Jeff.
I don't feel a bit bad about my father not being there.
I did learn enough about him to know that I was better off without him. That man didn't care about nothing or noone unless it was in a bottle or a skirt. By him neglecting me though, he allowed two great men to raise me, my grandfather and my uncle. I've known a lot of good men in my life, but none as great, to me, as those two men.

As for my Uncle, like I said, he was a twenty three year military veteran. If his health did not force him to retire, he probably would have stayed in the military until they found him dead one day. He lived and breathed U.S. Military. 
Because of him, I wanted a career in the military. I done four years in ROTC with nothing more on my mind than joining the Air Force. The day I was sworn in was the saddest day in my life. They had already sworn me in at the MEPS center when the doctors sent back their papers and disqualified me from military service. I am deaf in one ear and color blind. The rules change from time to time. I think this sometimes depends on the world situation and who's in the white house, but at that point in time, I could not join. My world was crushed.
I had a hard time looking my uncle in the eye when I went home. He assured me of something though that set things right. He told me that I tried to join, and that is more than some people even attempt to do. 
From there I picked up and moved on with my life, but I still wish sometimes I had gotten to have that career I I wanted the whole time I was growing up. Somehow I have always felt it was a duty I was deprived of being able to fulfill.

Straying again. Sorry. I get carried away with some of this.

Anyway, the best thing my father ever done, Jeff, was staying away since he didn't want to be a father anyway.
As a preacher told me once, any man can lie down and become a father, but it takes a real man to be a daddy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, it's a sign of the times.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, Imodium AD works good


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a no starter of a day.
No matter how hard I tried, I kept being kept from doing what I set out to do.
It's ok though. I did do something today anyway. 
That's better than some of the days I've had lately.

I replaced the agitator dogs in our washing machine.
I put a new lock on the patio door because my wife wasn't comfortable with the flimsy one that was previously on there. 
I helped a stranger who stopped by asking for help. That one is a long story and doesn't matter. I was just glad I could help. 
I found and fixed the vaccum leak on my wife's jeep.
I burned a couple of replacement CDs because I had three favorites that were scratched from age. 
I went and looked at that beautiful wood, knowing I was getting too tired to start anything today, and struggled up enough willpower to not start carressing them again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Rex, I sometimes am accused of diarrea of the mouth and consitpation of the mind.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I could not resist that one William, no offence mean't, but I did approve of that message.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I'm glad your worst fears were only fears.
I was worried it was something serious, but I couldn't tell you that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex, if you approved of it, it had to be right.

You know you don't have to worry about offending me. I'd have to give a damn for you to do that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, if you could post each paragraph as a separate post it would help our stats a lot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Today's "Don't get it" foray. Someone mentioned about my English "accent" (God I hate that, it's a dialect) so I said to him " Yes, I was once an Alien but now just 47 percent". No reaction.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't do that Rex.
When I get on a run like that, it just flows.
Seperate posts would break that flow and I wouldn't say as much anyway.
I stopped worrying about the stats anyway.
I just come here for my friends.
Noone else will put up with me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MY GOD!!!!
You're an alien Rex?
I knew something was strange about you.
Which planet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, I too find it much more comfortable in the inner sanctum of LJs where you can be yourself or any of the multiple personalities you have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, all joking aside, I was serious as a heart attack about noone else putting up with me.
I stopped posting on many threads because of that.
I've had numerous complaints elsewhere that I ramble on and get off topic too much.
With this thread, it's never ON topic, so I fit in perfectly.


----------



## Bagtown

William, you need to write all of that family history down for your Grandkids.
Too many people don't know who they are and where they come from.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff made me do it but this is an amazing video!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, just shows you there are other's down at your level.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the planet was Ork, need I say more?


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, you don't have an accent.
Aussies have an accent.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff made me do it but this is definately worth watching! Edit: I think I actually posted my first link all by myself!!!! Oops, looks like I got carried away and did it twice, sorry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bag, I have a huge book of my family tree with lots of stories in it.
My grnadmother and aunt passed the book to me in their wills.
They traced my grandmother's side of the family all the way back to the first members of that side of the family coming here in the 1700s.
On my grandfather's side though, they were only able to go back as far as my great great grandparents. Past my grandfather's parents were just from memories of my grandfather. Further back than that was lost somewhere between France and America. We can't be sure, but the story is that my great grandparents were running from something, possibly legal problems, we don't know. They changed their names here.
They original spelling that was used by them I do know was changed by my grandfather because he got tired of people mispronouncing his name. 
He did refuse to change his fist name though because it was supposedly an old family name. His name was Norba. It's pronounced Nobby.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want to see you sit on your head Rex.
If you're taking the Ork reference from the same place I remember it from, you'll understand that joke.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaah! 
Accent.
A thought someone was saying Rex had a scent.
I wasn't going to argue.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My original name was Cork from Ork


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

He did a great job with this horses and alot of time training too


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and Rex, you'll be proud to know about that family tree my family done. 
My family on that side came to America in the 1700s from a town called Ambleside, England.


----------



## Bagtown

gfadvm, Those are some impressive horses.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is Mork your cousin or brother?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William my family tree is huge with branches everywhere.
Ambleside has never been the same since, a lot happier place I am told.


----------



## Bagtown

My Dads GrandDad came from Essex, England and my mom's fathers family came from Ireland. Moms Mothers family were dutch pirates.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Half brother William


----------



## Bagtown

*Ambleside has never been the same since, a lot happier place I am told.*

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, my branch of the family started an Iron and Steel Business, which is still carried on today. All the women have ironed while the men stole.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, sounds more like gypsies to me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, 75% is not a bad gene score.


----------



## JL7

Andy - cool video…is that you out there making those horses dance?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'm a better than average horse trainer but notice that this Aussie has no bridles on these horses! I wouldn't know where to start. This guy is probably the best horseman I have ever seen! (and I've seen some good ones). Does this count as my link posting?


----------



## superdav721

Andy I loved that. I have 3 horses behind my house and I can only imagine what it took to train those to that level.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, that was AMAZING. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## superdav721

Mine made globes. No joke. I wished I had one.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bardin+globe&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=l1o&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=OWtmUIi_JYmi9QSB44CoCg&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=629


----------



## Bagtown

I've looked up my last name, if I remember correctly it means codfish in welsh


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, there's a project in there somewhere. . .It's in your genes.
You need to carve a globe.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, you are lucky it's not Cod Piece.


----------



## superdav721

Look what I caught me.









4 and 1/2 inches.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For those who don't know what a CodPiece is:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to bed guys.
I just realized the time.
More accurately, my wife, who is headed to bed, reminded me of the time.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## superdav721

I ant tellin I paid $35 but It is so small. 
A coffin block plane.


----------



## superdav721

Good night William.


----------



## superdav721

The wife is SOUND ASLEEP now so I am playing online. 
I been over at eBay


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight William, I'm off to bed now myself.
Get ready for another exiting installment tomorrow of Dave Bardin's "How the Earth Groans"


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night to all those that are going "pee-pee, night, night".


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day. On that note, I'm taking a cue from the others…......

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ho,ho, ho, ho, Hummmm…....Red Robin


----------



## Bagtown

Good night Gents.
Tomorrows another day.
Rotary Breakfast and then to the apple orchard to pick apples and listen to French fiddlers playing in the orchard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That was the "Mothership" coming to return Rex to Ork!!!


----------



## superdav721

nanooo nanoooo


----------



## superdav721

BEST-ANIMATION.RU - СТИХИ, ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ, ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ, ЛУЧШИЕ АНИМАЦИИ, АНИМАЦИОННЫЕ КАРТИНКИ, ОТКРЫТКИ ИНТЕРНЕТА СКАЧАТЬ БЕСПЛАТНО


----------



## patron

morning marty

no truck
no work
i guess

get back to the shop
and shave and wax your legs

then you can get a new wardrobe


----------



## Bagtown

God morning All,

Rainy day here in Sackville.
I think we're headed to the orchard anyways.

Have a great day


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all (afternoon actually),

Now that my morning nap is over, it is time for lunch…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lazy day today Randy, been raining since midnight. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rex,
It's raining here also, really just an off & on drizzle. After lunch it's down to the basement and try to accomplish something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Yes, technically, it is still morning here for a couple more minutes.
I had a horrible night.
I didn't sleep hardly at all.
I toss and turned all night, but just couldn't get comfortable.
So about four this morning I said to hell with it and got up.
I drank coffee and read the paper until about five.
Then I decided to go catch Shipley's as they opened and get a donut and chocolate milk as they came off the fryer hot. That's about the only way I really like donuts, fresh and hot.
Then I went looking for some yard sales that were in the paper.
Two decided to cancel because of the threat of rain. It wasn't raining at the time, just in the forecast.
The other one I went to only had one rack of clothes and some costume jewelry.
At that time, it's funny how this happens to me, I could barely hold my eyes open.
So I came back home and slept like a baby.
I've been back up for a little while now.
I had to get enough coffee in me before doing to much though.

I hope all ya'll are doing well today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*WILLIAM*, I thought you had got lost.
It's been raining cats and dogs here since midnight, there are poodles all over the place. 
Got rain forecast all day and it looks like they are right for a change.
Your Donut expedition leaves me hungering for about half a dozen of them right now…..I hate you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My father in law has degressed so much in the last month I think he is almost cracked up.

I just was over stressed last night. We had to finally call the Police to help my father in law calm down. He was sure someone was hiding outside which no one was it was just my brother in law picking up some tools.

Then my father in law for the next 4 hours started throwing a chair around the house putting several holes in the sheetrock and braking several of his deceised wifes collectables. He started getting violent and ordering everone out of the house with alot of bad words. So that is when we called 911, after he knocked down our bedroom door. By this time my PTSD was going full swing and I was hiding under the bed shaking and back in full PTSD and fearing to hurt him or anything else.

The several Shariff officers came to help calm him down and he just ranted and raved and said he would use his weapon to kill the guy hiding out by the wood pile. We do not have any guns here because the VA will not allow my guns to be around me, so my brother in law has them up at our house.

It started up again this morning and my wife called her brother who in now living at our house. My wife and brother in law and son in law have taken him to the hospital this morning and they will be keeping him for a few days.

I am so tied up inside and have a raging headache so bad I just can not sleep or rest or do anything but shakeing in bed.

Now more then in the past since I was in the bombing in the middle east has something effected me so badly I am waiting for my wife to get back from the hospital to tell her I might just have to go in for treatments again.

I can not go through this again and her father has sever alshymers and he is always seeing things or hearing things which are not happening and all he does now is babble about nothing just mixed up words. We now have to monitor the TV to make sure what he watches because he will see somthing or hear somthing on TV and will do it or will rant and rave it is being done to him.

If I can calm myself down enough today and if he is admitted into the hospital for afew days I think I can get my body and mind to calm down also. I had the worst nightmares last night I ever had before and I can not go back to having them again either.

I do not know anymore if this watching him is good for me. My wife, brother in law and I will have to talk tonight because I can not handle another one of these time again without me being put in the hospital for a break down and relaps from the bombing.

I never knew Alshymirs people could get this bad.

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

REX, hurry up!!!!!
You gotta run out and grab all those poodles.
There's big money in the poodle trade these days. 
You could make enough money to buy your own personal robot that you could sit back and eat sheep eye casserole while telling it what to do to get your shop clean.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I wish there was something I could do to ease your troubles. Just know my thoughts are with you. Hang in there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, I am sorry to hear this is going on.
We went through this with my uncle during his final days.
The hardest thing in the world for any of us to do was to take his guns from him.
When he's shooting up vehicles outside because he thought "japs" were hiding behind them, it was time though.

I hope you don't have to go back in for treatment.
I get the feeling you feel much like I do on that matter.
There are time I feel I need to go back in, but resist it if at all possible.
I do not ever want to be back in the mental ward if I can help it.

I don't know about your experiences in treatment.
Mine however, have made me fear the treatment more than the cure.
So now I still am in treatment, but I get it as an outpatient.
That's why I go kind of on the dark side.
I'm trying to get them to increase my time with my therapist.
The insurance companies though would rather me be inpatient if I need more help.
It puts me in a "damned if I do, damned if I don't" situation.

So, if you just need to talk, you can.
Also, I check online daily if at all possible.
You could also send me a PM if you want to talk to someone on a private level.

I do agree that you need to talk with your family though.
I know you said it's easier for ya'll staying there to take care of him.
However, it isn't good if it's going to effect your health too.
Actually, that's another reason I hate inpatient treatment.
Sometimes it's too easy if you put two people with issues such as these together, the disorders can feed off of each other and make both of you worse off.
I've had that happen to me with a friend who had some similar problems to mine.
It was hard, but I wound up having to leave that friend alone.
It was not good for the two of us to bring each other down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to the shop.
I'll check in with you Limberjerks tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shop time didn't last as long as I'd have liked.
The rain is near. 
I can feel it.
The old back was already hurting in an excruciating sort of way from my own fault.
I'm explaining this because it will help some guys see what it's like.
If you have a messed up back, simple things, like a new pair of boots, turn into big ordeals.
My old boots finally broke through.
What I mean is a large hole opened up on them so that it's almost like being bare footed.
So I already had another pair on stand by because I have had these other boots for over two years.
So anyway, when I get new boots, I have to break them in a little at a time.
My back can't handle walking for long period in new boots if they aren't broke in proplerly.
To do so is torture, not to my feet, but my back.
So I wore the boots too long yesterday because I'm running out of time on the old ones.

AAAAaaaaaanyway…......
REX, I found a sport that you and I could participate in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So now I'm upset that I couldn't handle more shop time.
I'll bet a good movie would cheer me right up.
So, coffee is on, and I'm headed over to Netflix.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just called my wife at the hospital (5 hours now) and he had very dark and bloody urine. They do not know yet if it is UTI or advanced Cancer.

He is staying the night for more tests.

Arlin


----------



## Alexandre

Came back from lee valley…
One of the things I bought?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, you don't need all this added stress. As William said, you and family need to get together and sort this out with the mind to remove you from all these happenings, it is no good for you.
You have my symapthy and concern, it's time for you to be selfish and put *you* first, with your own problems you cannot be a care giver or watchman for anyone else other than your wife. Take Wiliiam's advice.
Blood in the urine is caused by some many less daunting problems such as a kidney infection.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, great game, I want the motorized chair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice chisel *X*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the boots deal is a prime example of some of the changes and things we have to overcome which most of us, before we sick, don't ever consider.
There is no harm in letting others know what's happening and what they might expect if they became ill, as when that happens it's best to know what to expect and not to feel you are unique.
Much better to lay it all out on the table than hide it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're on with the wheelchair games Rex.
As long as we can go to this vending machine for lunch afterwards.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I'm going to give up on those new boots Rex and just fix my old old ones with duct tape. 
I don't care if I look weird, as long as I don't have to go through getting the new ones broke in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah, No Baileys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone know how many miles per layer I can expect from duct tape covered holes in the soles of boots?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, wadya mean, you already look weird, the duct tape will just look like you have dressed up for a party.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You know what?
You're right.
Besides, they make different colors and prints on duct tape now.
I think I seen some with a leopard print a while back.
I need to add leopard print to my wardrobe.
It'll make me feel sexy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, but for an up market party it's gotta be Black Tie


----------



## superdav721

I am sorry for the drama you are going through.
So here is my daily drama.
My grandson is in the middle of potty training. He tells me he has to pee. Well we get his diaper off and he might need to pee but he has already poo'ed. Now he starts to play in the poo as he knocks the poo filled diaper in the toilette. Now I have to get poo covered baby in the tub. And remove the diaper from toilette. 
Will someone bring me a match.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wanna match Dave? Here's one, your face, my ass.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, that baby definition is correct then?
Something with a load noise at one end, and a complete lack of responsibility at the other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, that reminds me of a story.
You should have known it would with all my kids.

James was doing pretty good with his potty training.
So one time when he went to the bathroom and was gone too long, my wife decided to check on him.
When she stood at the bathroom door screaming, "HELL NO!", I decided to check on her.
James had finished his "business" and had already successfully painted half the bathroom fixtures using crap like finger paint.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Dave has heard this one, but maybe some others will get a kick out of it.

We lived in the country.
In case you don't know about country folks in the south, us men often used trees and car tires as urinals.
We were in Wal-Mart one day and James said he had to pee.
I asked if he could wait just a few minutes till we got to checkout.
He nodded the affirmative.
So there we were at checkout when my wife looks back and screams out in laughter.
He had done just what I asked, unbeknownst to me.
He'd waited till we got to checkout and had hung it out right there beside the magazine rack and was peeing.


----------



## superdav721

Oh the potty stories…
There Roger the earth groaned.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin chear up you could be playing in poo.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Better than being called a potty mouth.
I wonder who first said potty mouth.
Every time I hear that expression it makes me think of a dog I once had who I seldom had to pick up poo after, since he'd eat it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So guys, after all the recent postings, what are we having for supper?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Turd salad.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

With urine dressing I guess


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just to keep it interesting we'll have civet coffee with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Urine dressing?
Gross.
You are one sick puppy, Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, with this meal we'll have to wash our hands AFTER we eat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I'm having one of those no appetite nights on which the thought of ingesting anything besides my coffee turns my stomach.
My wife is on my butt.
I haven't been eating well.
I go through these spells.
She was called into work though, so I don't have to eat if I don't wanna!

I will go put on another pot of coffee though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What about Hidden Pee dressing the Williams?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, strangely enough I' going through the same thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you ever tried civet coffee Rex?
After learning how they get it, I was a little iffy about trying it.
However, I didn't want to be offensive considering a wealthy client also told me it cost about $100 a cup.
It was delicious.
I still wouldn't want it on a regular basis.
I've said I'd eat anything, but some facts are just too much to get past for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seldom have much of an appetite anymore Rex.
I usually force myself to eat once a day.
Every now and then though I go through these spells where anything more than nibbling on something just turns my stomach. It seems that even if I force myself to eat, everything tastes terrible to me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Never tried civet, but I have tasted other coffees that tasted like crap.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think it has something to do with my meds.
I have noticed that my not wishing to eat at all directly correlates to the times when I've been hurting a lot and taking more pain medicine than normal.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm sure it's the meds William, I either get to where my mouth hurts, don't fancy anything or just don't want to eat. These are all part of my meds side effects though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think my wife knows I'm not doing well.
I try to fake it when I know she has to go to work.
She asked one of my older sons to cook before she left though.

Oh, did I mention that another of the older sons moved back home?
I was recently down to four still living at home.
Now I'm back up to six.
I think I figured out a way to be childless though.
All I need to do is run away with my wife and let all the KIDS take care of the house and bills.

That plan would work if I thought they'd actually take care of everything.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Depending what type of chemo you are on, you are notified of the side effects it will cause. Then there are the 10 other pill meds I take every day which ALL have their own side effects, so it's hard to determine which one is giving me grief at any certain time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I can't foll Sandra either William, she always knows. I asked her one time how she knew and she said one of the indicators was that I kept my trap shut for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've asked Lisa how she knows.
She says she knows by my facial expressions, body language, and also, when I walk, she says she can tell when I'm trying to step softly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So I guess if I can't even pull off a regular walk while hurting that my hollywood dreams are over.
Damn, that means I'll never be the heartthrob to all the women in america.


----------



## Alexandre

I just go out for like half an hour…
When I come back? 34 new??!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a similar dilema William, I have three kids and I have not seen any of them since July 4th.
My daughter is the eldest with kid problems of her own, my eldest son has 8 kids -need I say more? and the yougest is an OTR trucker who I see now and then if he ever takes a couple of days home time.
I don't have issues with them and two of them don't live far away from me, but I get no help at all from them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's what grown ups will do to you *X*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well William, I am going to have to break off for a while. Got to feed the dogs, find something for myself to snack on and then get ready for my regular Saturday evening Video Call to a friend of mine. (Skype)
I'll be back later to check on everyone.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks guys

He will be in the hospital for afew days and then to a rest home until he gets healed up. We are still waiting for the blood work. His urine had blood clotts and other grainy stuff in it so the Drs could not use it as a sample.

Arlin


----------



## Bagtown

Arlin, sorry you have so much on your plate. But like some of the others have said here, there comes a time when you have to take care of yourself first. Let the medical professionals help your father in law. You need to heal more before you can help him out. 
And like Dave said, cheer up you could be playing in poo.


----------



## Alexandre

Oh guys, At federated today, they had worksharp 3000's for $100….


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Did you pick one up for me??? I'm good for the money, sort of!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Believe it or not, I spent the afternoon & evening in the shop! I don't know what I accomplished, but it was a good day!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, sometimes it's just nice to spend some time puttering in the shop.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave and Bags

I have changed so many dirty dipers when my kids were young it is no problem for me. Also if anyone was sick and puked I had to clean it up.

If my wife tried to she would puke also and I would have more to clean up. When my grandkids were here for 9 months I no longer Played in Poo, however, I love being a Daddy and Papa and would have if asked.

My family and friends mean everything to me and there is nothing I would not do for any of them. That includes you guys too.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm shutting off the lights now…...

Someone PLEASE brew coffee in the AM…...

DY, please DON'T drink it all…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Night Randy.

Seems I'm on night shift tonight. . . .


----------



## patron

i'm here 
drinking coffee

what's up with you today


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.
Randy, I actually didn't…
I thought your scary sharp method was good enough 
I also didn't pick one up…
I bought a piece of glass and some lapping grit…


----------



## superdav721

RAin every where.
I think I might get in the shop today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Did you fall out of bed??? Your neighbors are complaining of the ground shaking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, I'm willing to bet that the worksharp for $100 was a 2000…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*TOOL ALERT…..*

Dan (Friend, neighbor, woodworker, tool supplier) has gotten a lead on a guy that has recently lost his son to cancer. He is willing to sell his sons entire woodshop for $1000. He has compiled a list of the machinery that he has in the shop and it seems to be pretty impressive. We are going tomorrow after work to see what we can do…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, It was a 3000.. Not the orange 2000..


----------



## Alexandre

I also sharpened my Pm-V11 chisel today..


----------



## DIYaholic

I've wooken up, drank coffee & had breakfast…...
I think that pretty much completes my To-Do List…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…..the coffee's all drank here too…....

time to get busy…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning misfits.

Marty, no it wasn't me getting out of bed that caused the ground shaking, it was just your billfold falling off the night stand.

Dave, we have the same here, and it's chilly too.

Randy, so you have a free day with no list, relax?

*X* Nice chisel.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Jeff, heard from William yet? Usually wet days are not goo for his back.


----------



## JL7

Morning Rex…...William hasn't checked in yet. Maybe he went crazy and ate some bulls penis last night…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm here.
Just lurking.
Rex is correct in his medical analysis of my back situation in it's current painful state.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning William, hope it gets better for you as the day wears on. Just do whatever you can and leave it like that.

I'm going to attempt bill paying, plus I have several emails I have to attend to and get organized for the coming week - it's hospital week, so I have to get ahead because I'll lose 2 full days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree on the "doing what I can at the moment" idea.
What I can do at this moment is go back to bed.
I'll catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all,

Got an early call aftere next to no sleep last night.
Friend called and wanted company to go out to his camp this morning.
Went out and saw some spalted birch short log sections laying outside the camp. So I brought home 3pieces of spalted birch. They're about three feet long and a couple of feet across. I'll leave thos outside to continue the spalting process and check on them next summer.

Rainy day here in the maritimes.
Gonna have a nap on the couch I think.


----------



## superdav721

shop cast
http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/new/10392604http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/new/10392604


----------



## JL7

Well I hope everyone is feeling better - lot's of pain and napping going on.

Dave - last time I didn't have to sign-up to watch the shop cam?? Different software this time?

Arlin - sorry to hear of your predicament. I really hope you and your wife can find some peace. I've put together a little care package to boost your spirits. Probably won't help your father in law, but maybe it will help you. Here's a sneak peek:


----------



## DIYaholic

Good noon All,

It's not so much that I've nothing to do, I just don't make lists. I'm more of a "go with the flow", take things as they come type a guy. Were I too make a list, then anything not completed would signal a failure. They say, a failure to plan is a plan to fail. I say don't plan and anything completed (or started, for that matter) is an accomplishment.

Play safe, have fun & enjoy your day…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Don't know if it's my 'puter, but the link to the "shop cast" ain't working…..


----------



## patron

same here dave

says address isn't working


----------



## superdav721

Crap I am sorry guys, I will adjust next time but to make up for that here is a blog post. I will post the same here a LJ's as well.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book-ii/


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,

I feel muuuuch better now & I weigh 5lbs less…....

I took my annual shower! As it turns out, I'm not as tan as I thought I was.

Well, I'm headed over to my chef's house for dinner. I'll try to check in later…...


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with some Beech:









Need to make a #5 tote as well. This new one will go on the Trans Plane. Worked a whole hour in the shop today. Got another block plane about done, just can't decide which knob bolt to use…









Which to use? The Steel one, or the Brass one?

Might have to thin the herd a might, though…









Seems I have two more coming in the mail next week….


----------



## superdav721

Bandit you the man!


----------



## JL7

Nice work today Dave…...really nice…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Started cutting more legs this evening. Figured I'd better put the ball and claw on hold for now and make some that I can finish within the next two weeks…..


----------



## patron

so it's the old brown stockings
the nuns used to wear

not the new sheer ones
the runway models wear

huh marty

great book there dave 
looks like the real deal


----------



## superdav721

Get her done Marty.
Thank you David.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like you're booked up for a while Dave…..

Any leg's a good one David. Some are just better then others…..

Time to study for a new week. Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

hello…

Hello….

HELLO!!!....

*HELLO!!!*....

Fine I don't wanna talk to you either…...


----------



## patron

you can talk to me

hello
HELLO

*HELLO*


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
How was your day?

I installed my air cleaner & mooched a free meal.


----------



## DIYaholic

The meal wasn't really free. I had to update my friends web site. Just edited some menu content, pretty simple.


----------



## patron

working on a replacement pella window
finally got the thermo glass out without breaking

the original was made out of finger jointed pine
and the weather broke it loose

lots of edge rabbets to do 
and use the same hardware

another chalenge


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been raining all day & night. Gonna rain all day tomorrow also. YEA!!! I don't have to mow. I get to sit at the computer and update a few contracts for renewal. Then it's shop time.

The to-do list is veeeeeeery loooooong. What to work on…..


----------



## patron

all i have is one line
on my 'to do list'

it goes on to infinity
so i just do whatever i have in front of me
when it starts squeeking


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya.

This weekend it was the air cleaner, next up is a TS sled and then dust collection, thein seperator & ducting, then…....


----------



## patron

all good projects

shop improvement seems like a waste to some
but it sure inspires us to do better work
and makes projects easier

now to just follow my own advice


----------



## patron

*hey i just got a girlfriend !*

http://lumberjocks.com/RUTH70#comment-1367002


----------



## DIYaholic

My shop is in it's infancy. I need to get things set up properly, in order to be efficient & fun. I hate spending time looking for something that should be readily available. I also need the jigs & what not, that I have out off for waaaaay to loooong.


----------



## DIYaholic

Remember to wear a raincoat! I think she may be cheating on you.


----------



## patron

and at such an early stage
in our relationship

i don't like standing in line
especially in the rain


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
It's been a pleasure. However, I need to get to bed…....

with Ruth your girlfriend!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

night randy


----------



## DIYaholic

*RUTH made me her newest buddy*.

You know what they say; Friends are friends, pals are pals, but *buddies sleep together!!!*

Good night Irene…....
and David.


----------



## patron

so i get irene now 
well whatever
is better than nothing i guess


----------



## superdav721

Mornin world.
Monday, rainy, yuk


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

"Annie" closed last night so I am almost back to a normal routine. I have missed you guys, but Annie turned out to be a very demanding mistress.

I actually spent some time in the shop on Saturday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
I missed out last night.
It was raining buckets and I felt terrible.
I made a decision that a hot shave would make me feel better.
So I got the water as hot as it would get.
Place the hot towel on my face and head (yes, in case ya'll didn't know, I shave my head clean).
As soon as I had moved the razor about two inches up my neck (I cut against the grain for a cleaner shave), poof.
The lights went out. 
I couldn't stop with a two inch (almost square looking) patch on my neck clean.
So I finished shaving by candlelight.

The lights were still off after a candlelit bath.
So I broke out the lanterns.
Now I'm going to let ya'll in on a little known secret.
I love it when the lights go out.

With the lights out, there is no computers, Wii games, Playstation, television, and everyone in the house is bored enough to gather at the table.
Normally the only time everyone is at the table at once is dinnertime.
They're stuffing their faces then though.
So we all sat around the table killing time, not electrons. 
It's amazing how much kids open up and talk to us overbearing grown ups when they have nothing else to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I like that book idea. 
I think I may need to make one of those one day as pistol case.

Marty, it's your duty to remove the ball and claw legs from your shop.
It's not polite to mess with another set of legs when your current legs are right there in the shop watching.

Ham, it's ok. We understand about your mistress of the theater.
It's good that you have something like that to steal your time away.
We won't complain.

Patron, I was gonna say it was good that you found a woman.
It appears though that DIY stole her away though.
DIY must be the controlling type though.
He's already made her remove whatever she had on Lumberjocks so I couldn't see.

Bandit, I always go with the brass on planes.
It's for no other reason but I see brass on more planes than anything else.

Jeff, I just gotta know sometimes how and why you have so many different species of woods that some of us usually only dream of actually ever seeing besides in books and on the internet.
Your new nickname is the Exotic Santa Clause of Woods.


----------



## patron

morning all
first cup here

cool but no rain yet
just clouds

ham 
that was a long run on the play
while in cal i had terrible internet
so missed your kitchen completion
sorry

dave 
time for a good book or two

william
had me on the edje of my seat
wondering if you had cuts and fuzzy spots 
all over like a discarded bowling ball

but family time sounds like a nice get together

i waited for irene 
she may have been here last night
but was gone this morning
with any memory's of what we did together
need to see what else is missing


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And my two buds, Rex and Eddie, it doesn't seem were online at all since I got off yesterday.
Hopefully, Rex will stumble on in here in a little while.
If we haven't heard anything soon, I'm going to need a huge favor from you Dave.
I'm going to need you to come to Vicksburg.
We'll go in my Blazer, but I'll need help with the driving.
We're gonna have to go find Eddie.
We have his address and I used to run a wrecker service.
With an address, I can find anybody.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Something I learned years ago about disappearing women David.
Check your wallet first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David, I can almost shave my head in the dark now.
I used a straight razor for years for every shaving need.
I have always been old fashioned and not willing to give up old habits.
Last year though, I started using the Head Blade.
It is easier, safer, and gives a much closer shave than even the straight razor.


----------



## KTMM

Morning Nubers, wet, rainy, and I'm debating on taking the rest of the week off, since I officially quit Friday anyway…...


----------



## patron

wow
i never seen that rig
i still have brown hair 
so don't need one yet
beats 'nair' i guess
i'd get messed up
and probably spray with 'pam'
the razor would just keep sliding off


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Lucas.
That would be neat if you could take the whole week in vacation days on your last week at work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David, I started shaving my head about twenty years ago.
I had long hair back then, more than halfway down my back.
The plant I worked at, I had to keep it rolled up into a bun and under my welder's cap.
One day, I was welding on a piece of machinery and, when I took my hood off to wipe the sweat away, my cap fell off.
I figured since I had only one more pass to do, I'd finish before climbing down to get my cap.
While doing so, a piece of hot slag from a welder above me hit my head and my hair caught on fire.
When I went home and looked in the mirror, with the whole top of my head now bare, and a ring of thick hair all around the sides, I immediately thought of Bozo the Clown.
That just wasn't going to do.
So I go the bright idea to just shave it all off, so I did.
It was so comfortable that I've been doing it ever since.

There are times now that you'll catch me with hair.
At time, if my back is hurting just right, I can't stand up in one spot long enough, while holding my arms high enough to do the job, to get it shaved.
If thise goes on too long, it gets too out of hand and I'll let it grow until I get tired of it itching.
You see, you get used to being bald long enough, and hair, all of a sudden, is the most hot and itchy thing in the world.


----------



## patron

i shaved my hair once in florida
went to work in the boat yards
got a blistering sunburn
my cuban buddy
made me a hat
from a brown paper lunch bag

had to laugh
but i sure felt stupid
with that square paper hat on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ummm, yea.
I definately wasn't suggesting you shave your head.
Looking at your profile photo, I don't think that would be a good look for you Patron.

Well I gotta go.
For some odd reason, they expect these youngins to be at school every week day.
I just don't understand it.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## patron

rain rain
please send me to the shop today

have a good one guys


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, it's good to see Ham back.

David, up to your eyeballs again in work, hope you are having some time outs and some fun.

I'm lucky? because I don't shave my head or shave my face, or trim eyebrows or untangle my pubic's. My chemo takes care of all that and I have not had a shave since Christmas.

William, I was offline much of yesterday as I was helping Sandra with her snack mix and brittle orders.

Ali of you including those mentioned in dispatches, have a great day and be careful out there.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...no rain here…dry as a bone. Fire danger everywhere…...

William, I've been pretty lucky in my wood finds…....when I got into woodworking, there were a lot of people selling really nice lumber cheap because of the economy…....I did a post on that subject awhile back…..

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/22524


----------



## DIYaholic

GOOOOOOOOD MORNIIIIIIIIIIING NUBBERRRRRRRS,

Rain day here in the Green Mountain state. NO MOWING today!!! It's contract renewal time. I get to sit at the 'puter all day & update….........

Ham,
It's good that you are back, glad you enjoyed the "play"ing with the mistress!!!

David,
It seems Ruth has (was) run off to (with) another!!! I guess we both loose.

William,
I'm thinking that ATV head shaver should be wired up with a R.C. remote!!! You wouldn't need to raise a finger.

Lucas,
Rather than vacation time, just call in sick. No point in losing your accrued sick time!!!

Rex,
Have you considered gluing cotton wads for eye brows? They can even be dyed, or left white for your portrayal of Santa at the holidays.

Hope everyone's day goes better than great!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I now have a collection of hats that I am supposed the wear out in the Sun. I would have used an eyebrow pencil and stick on eyelashes but drew the line there lol. But wouldn't you know the very last place my hair ceased to be was on/in my ears.


----------



## superdav721

Ham is back. Woo WOO
Does your wife now about this Annie lady?


----------



## KTMM

I took off work Thursday and Friday. I'm just going to watch movies tomorrow and Wednesday, and the guys are taking me out Wednesday for a going away lunch.

I would call in sick, but my sick leave is just enough to toss an additional .25 years into my retirement, plus I have 100+ hours of personal saved up (what I don't use gets converted to a check  ).

Might try and make it out to William's Thursday, if things permit me to. I'll probably spend this weekend working on some computer projects I've been wanting to finish before I start this new job.


----------



## HamS

Dave,

She was playing cello in the pit while I was working in the booth. This was at the tech table


----------



## HamS

This is a huge theater wagon Annie is making her appearance at the end of the show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome home Ham. It's good to have you back. You've been missed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I have a certain spot in my back that hurts specifically when the weather changes.
That's the spot that's been giving me hell the past week.
It got cooler and wetter.
Well the rain's been here a couple of day and things evened out enough that I was able to get some done.
This evening it started hurting again.
According to the weather, the rain is moving out.
Oh well, maybe I need to move somewhere the weather doesn't change.
Does such a place exist?

Anyway, I'm gone to write up a blog post about today. 
I'll let ya'll know the second I hit the post button.


----------



## superdav721

Ham mighty fine show and set.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello freinds. Hope everyone is getting better Rex, William, Dave and everone else is getting quality time in the shop.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin I to hope your day is better.
No shop time just work and my wife is feeling a good bit better.
So I am spending time with her, and playing online.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave sameo sameo

I have been in bed for the last week


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well here is the blog entry I promised.
I didn't get as much as I wanted done today.
It's a helluva lot better than other days I've had lately though.


----------



## gfadvm

William, As a fellow back pain victim I have a couple of thoughts: I stretch in the shower every morning with hot water running on my back (touch toes 60 times alternating arms). This really helps mine. When it has gotten intolerable, I have had BOTOX and cortisone injected into the most painful area of the back muscle. This has provided instant relief and has lasted for as long as a year. Just trying to help. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Evening everyone.
Ham, those pics of annie are really great, nice album.

Arlin, alas no shop time as I helped Sandra again today with her orders. All the same I had a good day. Hope you are feeling a lot better.

Nice to see all the regulars being regular.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
When you refer to "being regular"' are you trying to say everyone is full of [email protected]???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Randy, you just have to say it like it is.


----------



## superdav721

Rex is passing out prunes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Dave, as dessert with a castor oil sauce.


----------



## superdav721

mmmmm.
My mom made me do that once. I burped that crap for 2 days. I will never swallow it again. The only other thing that has done that to me was diesel.


----------



## JL7

Good to hear everyone is back on topic…......

I wonder if Marty is still prying that bumper out the axles of the Mack?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

gfadvm,
Thanks for the advice. 
The shower idea used to be helpful. At one time we lived in a house that had a walkin shower that was big enough for me to set a shower chair in and I done almost the same thing you describe and it helped. The house we live in now does not have a shower large enough for me to be able to safely put a chair in.
You see, I'm not able to stand on my own without the aid of a brace or cane. The brace attaches with velcro straps. So water doesn't mix well with that. The cane would definately be a safety hazard in the shower.

The injections used to help, but I am now at a point with pinched nerves and ruptured disks that the doctor doesn't want to inject anything else. What they want is for me to agree to surgury. In all honesty, I really need to go ahead and have the surgury. It's my last option for relief at this point. 
However, there's a catch. I've been through a lot, and I honestly believe that it is only by the grace of the lord that I walk at all. Several times now I've been told by qualified doctors that I'd never walk again. Yet, I walk on most days, even if I have the help of the aids I mentioned before. 
The last time I was down, I spent two and a half years in a wheel chair unable to walk at all. It took over a year of physical therapy to get feeling back in my right leg. My left leg has no feeling from just above the knee, down. That's the leg I have a brace on. The brace keeps it rigid enough to support my weight. I just learned to swing it at the hip to walk. In those two and a half year, I went from reasonably good health to almost being on my deathbed. I honestly believe that if they put me back in a chair, I wouldn't make it a year coming from my present state of health. Therefore, being long term wheel chair bound again, for me, would be my death warrant.

Now, because of past issues with my back, here's the catch. The doctors want to go in because they think they can eliminate some of my pain. There's only a 50/50 chance I'll walk afterwards. There is so much scar tissue in my back, that these are the best odds they can promise me. So I had a choice to make.
Here's where I'm at now.
I live in pain, but I walk about 90% of days. If I ever get back down, I'll let them operate in a heartbeat. As long as I'm walking though, getting rid of the pain is just not worth the risk to me.

I don't know how many will understand this, but at this point there is only two things that can happen for me to go back under the knife.
1. I get back down in the chair long term. I figure at that point, I'll have nothing to lose anyway.
2. My youngest child finishes school. When that time comes, I will have gotten what I want out of life at this point, to see my kids grow up.

Soooooo,
That's where I'm at. I have to be honest. There are times that I deal with the pain enough that I do consider going ahead and allowing the doctors to do what they want. I've been down this road though ever since '99 when I broke my back. 
By the way, it was also a miracle I survived that. May 15, 1999, doctors told my family to get a priest there because I wouldn't make it through the night. Guess what?
I have too much at stake in my opinion though. You've seen what I get done. It isn't as much as I'd like, but it's a whole lot more than a lot of people, including myself at one point, ever thought would be possible after what's happened to me.


----------



## superdav721

I missed the second toothing plane last night on eBay. CRAP!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't know dentists used hand planes.
I knew there was a reason I hated dentists.


----------



## superdav721

Oh no here we go!


----------



## superdav721

Yall just antirhykenologist.
That's just ungaloot!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, after I had my surgeries Sandra got me one of these shower stool for about $20. It's adjustable and will let you sit at any height and have the hot water play on certain areas. I was a great help and sometimes now when the meds give me kidney area pain, I use it and it tones the pain down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here we go?
Where we going?

I'm sorry, but I just put on another pot of coffee.
I aint going nowhere that I know of.
I plan on going to bed in a little while.

You going somewhere?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, if the dentist sets that toothing plane up right, shouldn't he be able to straighten teeth?
That would eliminate the need for braces.


----------



## JL7

Wait up - where are we going?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We have been there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I think Marty is playing with his feet.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to go but, I've been told that you can't get there from here!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No matter where you go - there you are

Besides, why would Dave have to go anywhere?
According to his signature, no matter where he goes, he's already there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanna go too….. Wait for me…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We don't know where we're going Marty.
We were hoping you'd come along and navigate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me grab an extra leg first just in case we have to walk far…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave is taking us to see a gay walrus???


----------



## superdav721

Yes Marty got it correct.
Rex is bringing the prunes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I've seen that sign in Chicago, near Ted's place


----------



## JL7

Ok…...Dave's already there
Marty is liable to drive over you to get there
Randy is too slow
William is mesmerized by a happy walrus
Rex claims we've already been there

Let's go!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The thing I found most interesting about that video was the adjustable throat. 
I like that.

Thanks for the video Dave.
I bet you got some extra blades around.
Could we make you some toothed blades with a hack saw or a metal cutting blade on a band saw?


----------



## superdav721

At one Army base, the annual trip to the rifle range had been canceled for the second year in a row, but the semi-annual physical fitness test was still on as planned.

One soldier mused, "Does it bother anyone else that the Army doesn't seem to care how well we can shoot, but they are extremely interested in how fast we can run?"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm going to start a new thread in competition with the "of your dreams" nutters. Mine is Enemas of you Dreams.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What does jumping gay walrus mean?
Gay means happy.
Happy about what?
And what does he do when he's happy besides jump?
Ah how interesting some things are without knowing a damned thing about the story behind it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That sounds about right if you're talking about the french Army Dave.


----------



## superdav721

I have a coffin plane that is at 90 degrees. I need a tapered 2 inch toothing iron. I want the old laminated stuff.
To make one out of an existing iron you would have to anneal it then tooth it and finally re temper it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm starting a new thread as competition for the "of your Dreams" nutters, Mine will be Enemas of your Dreams.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The french military is going to start using a lanyard of sorts to attach the guns to their soldier's belts.
They're trying to cut down on how many guns they lose in battle from fleeing soldiers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just a thought Dave.
In the video he was switching between toothed and regular blades.
Do they sell just the blades? 
How much?
And if so, are the older ones just better like most things?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In my worst nightmares I've never had a dream that involved enemas.
See?
I still have things to be thankful for.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you have to go with the flow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex is loosing his memory. He's starting to post things twice…..


----------



## DIYaholic

(Insert humorus line here)

I can't think (of anything funny)!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As long as the bran flakes keeps my flow going, I'll go with the flow.
I do not like to thing about my flow being kept going by means of adding a back flow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No, the site is acting up. It never showed the first post and is not showing graphics on some posts. I amy go and give my router a quick enema.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is not losing his memory.
He's had his enema and now has crap running out of both ends.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When the crap at both ends winds up being the same crap, well, you get a double post.


----------



## superdav721

William those are for there low angled planes. I want one for a whole other reason. And we could discuss witch is better till the cows come home.
My opinion is I like the forged old stuff better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You tell it your way and I'll tell it mine…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My internet goes crazy sometimes and I want to give my router a shotgun enema.


----------



## superdav721

Some one get a cork quick.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured that Dave.
You know I like the old stuff too.
Iron just isn't made like it used to be (again, like so many things these days).


----------



## superdav721

I bought a new plane and watch. They shipped today. I wonder if my plane will be on time?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know folks.
Dave wants a cork.
I'm not sure if he wants to cork my mouth or Rex's ass.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I don't think Porter-Cable stands behind routers that has had an enema flush…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I hope you didn't buy the watch so you could make sure the plane made it there on time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I type a funny and it isn't showing.
I think Rex is messing with my internet connection now.
STOP THAT REX!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wouldn't want to stand behind Rex after an enema either…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, there's not a lot of difference.
Router enema seems to have been successful, it was clogged with a lot of William's BS and some chips that looked remarkably like balls and claws droppings.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, we're talking internet router.
Now I do have an antique Craftsman router that I want to destroy.
The only reason I keep it around is to hand to people like my brother when he wants to borrow a router so he'll leave my good ones alone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave I always thought it was the TRAINS & watches???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

William's BS?
From my wood package last week?
My ball splinters?
I was wondering what happened to those.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this talk about enemas is wearing me out.

Night All…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Planes*, trains and automobiles.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, if you want them back I can send them to you in a Hazmat box.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We ran Marty off ya'll.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, we managed to flush Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
While at work tomorrow, try not to take out any more auto!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll let you keep them Rex.
Add them to a project and make it real special.


----------



## superdav721

William got it Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tonite I am one with my computer. It is as slow as I am!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DIY made it back.
He's been sitting in the corner thinking over Dave's joke.
Recon he got it yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Run a virus scan Randy.
I'm not a computer tech, but even I know all that porn will slow down your computer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah William, he's thinking about where to get his next meal


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Agreed William, he needs to run a scan to see if anything stands out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where did you eat tonight Randy?
I need to find friends like your's that will cook for me.
Recon they'd feed the kids too?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm back, but now I'm outta here. My computer is slow, I'm slow and fading fast…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex
Talking about going with the flow, I think now I have to go to the bathroom and start the flow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have a nice trip Arlin, the force will be with you - Always.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Yeah, they would feed the kids too.

Bye, bye, nighty nite…..............


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Randy, get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone's leaving.
You'd think it was getting late or something.

Don't fall asleep in there Arlin.
I'm not joking.
I've done that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They'd feed the kids?
GREAT!
All I need now is a time and place.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That guy must be an out of work woodworker. notice the 2 fingers missing off the right hand?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sounds plausible.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did David run off too?
Can't noone stand a little enema discussion these days?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

With that guy's two fingers missing Rex, I can't tell if he's waving or flipping someone off.


----------



## bandit571

saw a sign today

"Save a Tree! Eat more beavers!"

Think I will do just that…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, it often goes silent and you never know if there is anyone out there.
I won't be on for too much longer, must get up early in the morning and get my first treatment trip finalised.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

badit571, sorry, on my meds I've gone off beavers for some reason.


----------



## patron

legs
gay walrus
enemas
beds
beavers
i'm all confused now
can't figure which hand to use


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't worry about it David, it will come to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"Save a Tree! Eat more beavers!"

Even I will leave that one alone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes David.
Welcome back to the Lumpy Stumpy Saloon.
You never know what you may run into here.
You may even find a gay walrus with sexy legs on a bed eating beavers, all while getting an enema.
Don't let it confuse you.
In the infamous words of a fellow Limerjerk named Rex, just go with the flow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It wouldn't even be a good thing to introduce the gay walrus to the beaver would it?


----------



## patron

when i go to the waterpark
i'll just tell them rex sent me
they probably have an instructional video

be interesting to see
if he can keep his hat on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The gay walrus probably wouldn't be interested in the beaver Rex.
They may have fun discussing swatch patterns though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well David, I hope you are getting on with your chores and that your bud is OK. William, I have video'd with David a while back and we had a good time, and loved my hair.

I'm finishing up here for tonight. It's been fun, I have enjoyed it. No news from Arlin yet, someone check on him and see he made it back.

So it is a very goodnight from me, I hope y'all have a great day tomorrow including much fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm getting off of here as well.
Gotta try and get some sleep.
School buses run early in the morn.

David,
You're in charge now.
Be sure to give anyone hell who comes in.


----------



## patron

night guys
wake refreshed huh


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys I need some help/advise.

Now since my father in law is doing so poorly and I can not go to my woodworking shop I would like to buy a cheap but good bandsaw. I want this so I can do some bandsaw boxes in his small garage, however, I would need to take the legs off so it can be down to my level (Wheelchair)

I was thinking the Grizzly G0555 with the 6" riser kit and take the legs off of the bottom, however, the price is alittle high for me right now since I far outspent my budget helping others and paying hospital bills.

So any suggestions would be a great help


----------



## HamS

Good morning Gentlemen,

The computer ghosts just took my lengthy, witty post and just erased it into will 'o the whisps in the ether. I am not even going to try to recreate it, suffice it to say it was about idea flows being throttled by pain and more innuendo and double entendre derived from the flow of words and ideas in the past evening.

I think I get one more day of rest and then right back to the kitchen and getting it done. I really hope to be in the new arrangement for Thanksgiving, at which point I will have even more to offer thanks for.

Coffee is on


----------



## patron

morning ham

thanks for the coffee

another howdy-do from the net huh
maybe these puters are finally learning to think
or maybe the airwaves are clogging up

curiosity might find all our lost words someday
artifacts of a bygone day

have a good rest
hope you don't have anymore attic work


----------



## superdav721

Hello David and Ham
Arlin I would look at a good tabletop model, if there is such a thing.


----------



## patron

morning dave

glad the wife is feeling better
sometimes the worry
can be worse than the bite

more book larnin today ?

working at remembering how to sleep here
been years since i had a solid run
just bits and pieces
here and there
makes focusing random

kind of like a lottery


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

Ham, I have had the disappearing long post problem too many times. 
I never plan on doing a long post within a thread though, it just sometimes happens.
However, these days, if I do type a long post, right before I hit the "post this reply" button, I highlight the whole thing and copy it.
That way, if it disappears with the wind, I can open the page back up, right click, hit paste, and it's all back again.

David (patron), I know what not getting sleep is like.
I seldom sleep well.
Then I have nights that are a surprise, where the tiredness has built up, and I sleep hard as a rock.
That happened last night.
I seldom sleep long enough for the alarm to go off.
This morning I was sleeping so soundly that one of my youngest kids had to shake me a awake, after the alarm had been going off for thirty minutes. 
It is a good thing when it happens though.
I feel well rested this morning.
That's a rare thing these days.

Good morning Dave (SuperD). 
I hope the wife is still doing well this morning. 
Well, we know not well, but better.
Any improvement is better than nothing when you're worried about a loved one though.

Arlin, Ham has me scared.
So I'll post this before typing a response to your post.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, I wish I could help.
The only suggestions I have though I don't think would do you any good unless you wanted to move.
If you lived closer I could help you with your problem.
I have a 12" Craftsman saw under one of my workbenches that might work for what you need.
I bought it cheap just to steal the motot off of it.
When I say cheap, I mean it was almost given to me.
I know we could find you another motor for it though.

Another option would be to build one. 
I have a shop built saw that is more accurate than most factory saws.

I'm not sure what kind of resaw capacity or throat depth you need.
A table top version may be the way to go though as Dave suggested. 
Once you move larger than the table top versions, prices seem to get ridiculous.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and lurkers.
I have much the same sleep patterns as you do William, hope you feel better today.
Ham, you deserve a break after all that, enjoy it.
David, how are things going, making much headway?
Mr. Bardin, an update on the Mrs is needed.

Anyone else out there, have a great day and be careful.


----------



## KTMM

Afternoon goombas. I took the 2 year old for her last laser treatment today. She had a birthmark on her right eyelid that started growing when she was a couple of months old. It had to be treated to keep from affecting her vision. I'm glad to see that expensive 5 minute visit come to an end…...

So, promptly after getting her treatment, she looked at the doctor and said, "It's daddy's turn", so I got shot with a laser too today. Now I want a laser carver…... the fun I could have…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

I really do not know what size I need for making Bandsaw Boxes because I have never made one before.
I would thing most boxes are 4" to 8" thick so something in that range.


----------



## superdav721

look at what I got.


----------



## superdav721

Good to see the baby did well Lucas


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Is that a cheese grater, or a meat slicer??? (You are showing/keeping it in the kitchen!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Put that mouse down before it bites!
Oh, that's a plane.
Never mind.
Carry on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening fella.
I had a good day today.
Blog post to follow as soon as I finish eating these biscuits and gravy.
See ya'll in a bit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Started your firewood collection early this year Dave?


----------



## patron

hey roger

how did it go for the first round


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, actually first round is tomorrow, second on Friday and third is Monday. Been helping Sandra with her brittle and snack mix, she has a lot of orders for it.
Hope she's finished now, I have got hate defective snack mix for all my meals.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Nubbers are assembling. Another "day" over, a new night begun. What depravity will be dispensed?......


----------



## patron

well you are getting more time at home anyway
not like before
where you were out of it half the time

nice HOT plane dave

glad you got a good day william
look forward to your blog


----------



## superdav721

Its so cute.
Its a toy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's a story all about today's adventures.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon10bandsaw.aspx?utmsource=iContact&utmmedium=email&utmcampaign=Wood%20News&utmcontent==


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, we would never dispense depravitys.
*However*, we would talk about enemas, bowel movements, gay walruses, Marty's sexy legs, coffee that comes from a cat's ass, eating bull penis, and any other thoughts that happen to pop into out minds.
You know, normal stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Depravities being dispensed? Where? Can't miss that. Is there enough for a full cord?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you forgot about the Sheep's Eyeball Casseroles.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William said "Then I made twelve small pieces at thirty degree opposite angles to make feet for the body to sit on." 
Does that mean when you sit on the lamp it sends a light beam up your ass?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh my goodness.
Thank you so much for reminding me Rex.
We cannot forget the Sheep's Eyeball Casserole.
That is the dish to die for.
Randy, we only hope one of your friends will prepare this fine casserole for you one day soon.
You just cannot say you've lived until you've tried it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't even have a comeback for that one Rex.
But it's funny.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks William for adding the casserole, for hungry people, it will see them through the day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No comeback William, crap got your tongue?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, I'm in the mood. Who shall we roast?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just scared to say anything.
You start talking about shining a light up there and next thing you know, some inventor will find it and think up a laser enema. We don't need an enema that'll burn the corneas out of your eyes. That's just too much flushing there than we care to deal with.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Uh oh.
I can take it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's it William, go with the flow.


----------



## Bagtown

Evening Gents,

Well it was cribbage night at my son and daughter in laws tonight.
Got my ass handed to me on a platter.
Don't need any lights up there either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like *X* has got detention.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, fancy a roast?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Flow?
No, I haven't started my period in months.
I don't know who the father is either.
Does that make me a slut?


----------



## Bagtown

LOL
LOL
LOL
yep, pretty much William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, it was an Immaculate Contraption.


----------



## Bagtown

You got a pig to roast Rex?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you want to "roast" someone, it should be a large person. That way there is enough to go around!!! (hint: I weigh 150#)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oink


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That would make it Marty as he has the biggest truck Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

My 'puter is going slow again. Can you guys type slowly, so I can keep up???


----------



## superdav721

Roast. Who?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Let's vote Dave


----------



## DIYaholic

Wouldn't it be appropriate to roast *Ham*???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who?
Rex is in the house.
Everybody.


----------



## patron

anyone that needs an enema

just come by
and eat some of my cooking

it's very proctical
in it's own way


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I vote for Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

We can't roast Rex! It's not nice to "poke" a man that is always being poked & prodded!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come on, let's have a candidate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We had a whole thread once roasting Rex.
I thought we were going to make that a regular thing, picking someone every few weeks and starting a new thread for a roast. What happened?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll can roast me.
Hell, it's taking so long to pick someone that everyone's going to start going to bed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Meanwhile, I gotta go fix coffee.
Because of a scheduling mishap, my wife is getting off work at eleven tonight.
So I know I won't be going to bed early.
I plan on waiting up till she comes in.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Union Break" 
BRB

Carry on without me…...


----------



## superdav721

Ill be the man of the week. 
I roasted Rex once now its my turn.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, that was the plan, then everyone started buying trashed planes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Dave, this is all fun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave Bardin once dropped his wallet and registered a 7.2 on the richter scale.


----------



## superdav721

That wasn't from the money in it.


----------



## superdav721

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He had his wallet?
I bet his wife and daughters didn't know that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave has become the Martin Scorsese of the woodworking fraternity, making movies on the job. His latest movie is called The Wooden Bedroom and has a preview entitled "Visit with me while I learn to …...."


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like Dave.
He's the only guy I know who makes me look handsome.


----------



## superdav721

Children: You spend the first 2 years of their life teaching them to walk and talk. Then you spend the next 16 years telling them to sit down and shut-up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

When we were younger, I met Dave's first girlfriend. Her name was Lucy Lastic.


----------



## superdav721

Good girls are bad girls that never get caught.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucy later met and married Ivor Bigun


----------



## DIYaholic

As good as Dave's videos are, he has a face for radio & a voice for "mime".


----------



## superdav721

Where ya at Randy this is going to be fun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The marriage lasted, but it was a stretch.


----------



## DIYaholic

All of Dave's exes take visa or mastercard!


----------



## superdav721

They had kids and the boy asked his father, "Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?" Father replied, "I don't know son, I'm still paying."


----------



## superdav721

There is Randy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave's buddy Marty and I used to play as kids. I remember the day we blew up balloons and let them go. I believe that's where Marty got the idea of blow up dolls.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave is not really a galoot…..
he's just to cheap to pay for electricity!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He has a voice?
Watching most of his videos I thought when he opened his mouth elevator music came out.


----------



## superdav721

You are such a good friend that if we were on a sinking ship together and there was only one life jacket… I'd miss you heaps and think of you often.


----------



## superdav721

Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## DIYaholic

The judge put Dave on parole, because he would have enjoyed the "comraderie" tooo much!


----------



## superdav721

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I remember when Dave and I were teanagers and went out drinking. He got really drunk so I had to take him outside to spew in the gutter. After he was finished he looked down and he had spewed on a dead dog. His words were "I don't remember eating that."


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave's favorite pick up line: Do you have change of a $20.00?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When you and Dave were teenagers, what breed of dinasour made the best pets?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave was a late developer, could not talk properly at 7, but understood sex well enough at 8 to be called "Don Juan"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Randy, the judge put Dave on parole because he didn't want him corrupting the minds of the other prisoners.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

When Dave was smoking his pickup line when a girl asked him for a light from his cigarette was "Put your end to mine and take your draws down slowly"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Dave, nostalgia isn't what it used to be when you're too old to remember what you had for breakfast.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not saying Dave is old but, he does remember the "good ole days" before the wheel!


----------



## superdav721

The last thing I want to do is hurt you guys. But it's still on the list.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave is such a nice guy, he wouldn't hurt a Fly. That's why he attracts them.


----------



## superdav721

Some people are like Slinkies … not really good for anything, but you can't help smiling when you see one tumble down the stairs.


----------



## superdav721

Regardless to what Randy says
Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave became a hero when he went to the aid of an air crash where the lady pilot had a crackup.


----------



## superdav721

I've been on so many blind dates, I should get a free dog.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

He was awarded the Clinton medal with 2 clusters


----------



## superdav721

I wondered why the airplane was getting bigger, and then it hit me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave has had many blind dates, the girls had to be blind for security.


----------



## superdav721

Some days it's not worth chewing through the straps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It is little known, but Dave actually made that chair Clint Eastwood talked to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Somebody said to me that you ain't fit to sleep with the pigs. Well, I stuck up for the pigs!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You are a southern boy, so I must ask, out of curiosity, are your parents siblings?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Randy, and I believe he is banned from sheep farms too.


----------



## superdav721

Randy the irony in my mother calling me a SOB.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave's parents are a mystery, his birth mother left the hospital without him and his father could not be worked out as there were several candidates that day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All those blind dates were alright weren't they Dave?
I was told you liked women.
18 to 80.
Blind deaf or stupid.
Gimp, limp or broken.
As long as they hadn't been dead over thirty days.


----------



## superdav721

You have the right to remain silent, anything you say will be misquoted, then used against you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've noticed your "casual, comfy" attire, in your videos. Who picks your clothes - Stevie Wonder?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Intermission:
I will be out for about 30 minutes, but will be back to see more roasting. come on guys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty

104 posts guys. You all are a bunch of blow hards tonight…..

Randy, 150lbs??? I gotcha by 2….. and that's only because I put on weight from not smoking…..

sniff, sniff, What's burning??? smells like pork…. Oh well, Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Forgive and forget, but keep a list of names just in case.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Uh oh.
Rex is going to sit on the toilet and think up some good zingers.
He has to go to the toilet to relieve the pressure on his brain.
It's hard when your brain is in your ass.


----------



## superdav721

Is reading this thread in the bathroom considered multi-tasking?


----------



## superdav721

I have a screwdriver in my hand. This is not a drill. Repeat, this is not a drill.


----------



## superdav721

When your only tool is a hammer, all problems start looking like nails.


----------



## superdav721

Laughing stock - cattle with a sense of humor?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, reading this thread in the bathroom is called taking in crap as fast as you're getting rid of it.


----------



## patron

found your school picture dave
top right corner


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And when you're only tool is a screwdriver, all problems look kind of screwy?


----------



## superdav721

That was funny;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, Patron, what is so special about that?
Sadly, his face always looks like that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And when your only tool is a roll of duct tape, you are king.
Because you can fix all the world's problems.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can't fix stupid,
But with a roll of duct tape you sure can shut them up.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Rex,
Look out for #1, and don't step in #2.


----------



## superdav721

As I said before, I never repeat myself.


----------



## superdav721

I'm a graduate of The Uncle Fester and Keith Moon School of hair styling.


----------



## DIYaholic

If idiots could fly, this would be an airport.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*HEY!*
I resemble that remark.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are you saying you're bald Dave?
We thought your hair was just running from your face.


----------



## superdav721

Very!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have plenty of hair.
I like to pull my pants down and run my fingers through it.

I also like riding in convertibles with the wind blowing through it.
However, the judge said I better not be caught doing that again.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, I'm SOOOOO Offended right now…..


----------



## KTMM

I'm filing a hurt feelings report…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Offended?
For knowing us?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm Baaaaaack


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I wouldn't say Dave was ugly, but when he cries, the tears roll down his cheeks, take on look at his face and roll right back up again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Be sure to file that with someone that gives a [email protected]!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lucas, don't be an idiot all your life, take a 5 minute break


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Luc, the Farce will be with you - ALWAYS.


----------



## KTMM

I'm going to be up all night filing these things…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's what comes from being a Jedhi Twit, Luc


----------



## KTMM

Yo momma so ugly…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Does anyone else feel a disturbance in the Force?


----------



## superdav721

Hey, what do you expect from a guy who was born in an Edsel?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Luc, are you going to be filing them with a big bastard?


----------



## superdav721

We received a number of congratulatory telegrams for this event-from people congratulating themselves for not being here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Luc, or are you going to use the little F…....?


----------



## superdav721

"Friends, roasters, enablers… lend Mike Tyson your ears."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I bet none were from "Handplanes of your Dreams" bunch …..... they are all asleep feeling honing


----------



## superdav721

You're not yourself today. I noticed the improvement right away.


----------



## superdav721

Look I have been here 777 days.
This is lucky.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As my grandmother used to say,
If you can't stand the heat, starve to #$$%%^%$ death!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, 
Your ears are like flowers …....... cauliflowers
Your eyes are like pools…....cess pools
Your teeth are like the stars in the sky…...they come out at night
your lips are like petals….....bicycle pedals.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty came and went pretty quick tonight.
The doll must have worn him out.


----------



## KTMM




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah William, I guess she deflated him pretty quickly.


----------



## superdav721

I have amnesia and deja vu at the same time. I think I've forgotten this before.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You ain't wrong, but you ain't right either!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's right Randy, he's half left


----------



## superdav721

Well guys it's been a heluva night.
I need to get to bed.
Rex your still out of scotch.
I leave you with this


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave ain't half left…
He's Half Fast!!! (read quickly)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm afraid I'm off too.
I have a few things to finish up so I can go to bed with my wife when she gets home in less than an hour.
Ya'll have a good evening.
It's been fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good night!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Love that Dave.
Well, if our victim of the night is calling it a day, then it's time to end the roast.
It has been a lot of fun and thanks to all those that joined in, made it go well.

Normal? service will be resumed as soon as possible.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night William.

I too, must retire for the night. I have a few posts to check then it's lights out…..


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys,

Coffee is on and I am up and goin' LAte today, I guess I am still catching up on my rest'.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, I guess you have to get back in the groove.
Get some of that joe down you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We had a roast last night and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## superdav721

They roasted me last night. Does that mean I get a discount at the burn clinic?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Dave, we can't do that. No discounts. You roasted well, you can take the apple out of your mouth now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
Well I called all my bill collectors about just letting me skip the bills this month.
Entergy just said no.
Waste Management laughed at me.
The water company said I'd probably start stinking if I wasn't able to take a bath.
Sooooo,
It looks like I need to go pay some bills today.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all,

William, take some of mine with you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was doing that Sunday and Monday William. It gets to be like punishment for living.
The good thing is that we spent less on food, the bad news is that we lived on Sandra's "reject" snack mix all week.


----------



## KTMM

7 hours, 10 minutes to go…..


----------



## Bagtown

tick tock, tick tock. . . . . . .


----------



## superdav721

Lucas now what?
BOOM!


----------



## JL7

Hi Dave, looks like it got toasty last night….....and I don't think I even saw a mention of your new found fame on the People of WalMart website!


----------



## JL7

Seriously tho….I like the little plane….....should we expect a video?


----------



## JL7

Rex - hope your day is well…...........


----------



## superdav721

Yep video coming.
I got a sunburn


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm home.
Had all the tests and blood work done today, just a long day, and another one on Friday for treatment.

Got a really good compliment given to me today, they told me I was the happiest cancer patient they had, I felt good about that. I'm just like I am on LJs to everyone and have a great time with people.
I told them they could name one of the infusion treatment chairs after me, hey, I'd be famous and good looking too.

Loved the roast last night, must do it again some time and pick a victim of your/our choice.


----------



## Bagtown

At the very least you'd be famous…


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, anyone heard from Stumpy recently?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, more likely* infamous*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Last I heard he got his tongue stuck to a cold one.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I would like to thank JL7 (Jeff) for sending me some wood to make pens with I hope soon with the vets again.

Thanks Jeff

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My posts seem to be getting hung up and not showing.

Bags, the last I heard about Stumpy was that he got his lips stuck to a very cold one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I expect all numbers are glued to the TV to watch the "there can be only One" debacle.
You are all expected to return afterwards (those choosing suicide will be omitted) , coffee will be served.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I thought I posted this but I guess I did an Arlin. oops

I would like to thank JL7 (Jeff) for the nice wood he sent me for making pens with the Vets hopfully soon again.

Some of them are nice enough that I will keep for inlay when I start making boxes again for couples.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## JL7

Hey gang,

Glad it went well today Rex - good to hear you are the bright spot - no surprise really…....any nurse pics for your buddies?

Arlin - you are welcome. Please feel free to carve them up as you see fit and be sure to post some pictures!

Dave - your video will garner higher ratings (in my house) than the debate that is currently on the air!

Bags - what are you cooking now with the new "restrictions"? Bet it's still good!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*CRAAAAAP!!!*
I rushed to finish up some last minute things.
I rushed to get a bath.
I rushed to finsh eating and getting the kitchen done.
I was determined to not miss a second of Law & Order tonight.
I forgot that all the networks are showing the worlds longest running re-run known to man tonght.

Yes, I have it playing loud enough to hear it.
I don't need to see these guys to hear them.


----------



## superdav721

Wife is feeling better. She is on my ASS!


----------



## superdav721

I had a blast to.


----------



## Bagtown

Well, I went to Weight Watchers again, end of my first week.
I lost 14 pounds.
Got a star sticker for my book. 
I can do without the stickers but I gained a notch in my belt this week.
Lots to go but this is a great start.

Jeff, Haven't been cooking much this week, getting used to the healthy new diet. But here in Canada, this weekend is Thanksgiving and I plan to smoke a Turkey.

Here's a picture of last years Smoke Turkey getting ready to come off the smoker.









Gonna have dinner on Saturday instead of Monday this year.


----------



## JL7

Bad for you William…..

Good (and bad) for you Dave….......no, it's Good.

Good for you Bags…...14 pounds in a week! Look out Randy!


----------



## Bagtown

wife lost 4. she hates me tonight 
I'm gonna have a snickers to celebrate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, Treat yourself to a drumstick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I missed the debate….. (and if I haven't, Don't tell me until I do)


----------



## patron

that's great bags

which end do you puff on
do you just hook the legs
on your ears
and light up

got second load of wood today
(second row)









two more to go
and i'm ready for winter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice burn pile David…..


----------



## JL7

Yep - nice pile David….


----------



## Bagtown

You got piles David?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Light that sucker up and it aught to burn all winter. Just let Bags know before you do so he can bring a turkey…..


----------



## patron

nothing but the best


----------



## boxcarmarty

It wouldn't matter if it scorched the porch a bit. David is an experienced porch builder…..


----------



## JL7

Yep - nice porch David


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave can rebuild the wall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff can rebuild the…..... Hmmmmm. I'm lost with that one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll send you a leg David. That'll make you fell better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just let me say now that I'm sorry for your house burning down just in case I don't talk to you afterwards…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty's setting fires.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It must be my bedtime…..

Night All…..


----------



## Bagtown

wait, the debate is still going


----------



## superdav721

What wall?


----------



## patron

no need to burn it on the porch
i got a closet next to the stove
for firewood










inside door is insulated
outside is just a hollow core
holds about 2 weeks of wood

no more skivvies on the porch at dawn
grabbing frozen wood


----------



## Bagtown

no more skivvies on the porch at dawn
grabbing frozen wood

Hahaha, been there, done that.

You know with a little mortar you could just build a cordwood house.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey guys I posted something on Handplanes of your Dreams

I bought a Stanley 602 plane what was to be in Perfect shape for $512 and the guy is not in any hurry to fix the problems he said he would do.

Please beware of buying any planes from this guy. He does not sell the product he says he is selling and will not without much work from me to make it right.
I could have bought a very nice Stanley 602 plane on Ebay for $100 less however, he said he was in dire straights finically and so I helped him out.


----------



## patron

what an honor rex

to have a potty chair
named after you

must be a big one
to straddle a 55 gallon drum


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice turkey bags, I've never seen one before with an elevated belly button.

Well I watched the show, hope to pick up some usable material, but found no "funnies" to use, no Gong Show stuff.
The debate was the worst TV show since Buried Alive and the moderator was invisible.

Shop day tomorrow.
Make a note in your diary, Blackberry, Raspberry, iPad or iBalls and Depends of a very special day - October 25th.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes David it was an honor, actually the second. Previously I had my name etched on a stool in the toilet.


----------



## patron

that is an honor

friday you will have to sneak
into the nurses 'powder room'

and leave your phone number


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The stool honor was actually short lived David, I went back later to show someone but it had been flushed.

Maybe on Friday I can get one of their large latex gloves and send it on to Marty to blow up.


----------



## thedude50

congrats on the 20k I was going to pop in and steel the post but forgot to pull a stumpy


----------



## thedude50

Arlin I am about to call my Lawyer there are no perfect 100 year old planes your being a dick


----------



## patron

is he using his doll
to jack up the truck
so he can fix the axles


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lance

Please clean up your mouth or go someplace else and cuss. We do not need your kind here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty had an accident with his truck a few days ago David. Some air head in a merc tried a drive through his Big Mack, but she was lovin' it. Marty has had to take it easy for a while as he is suffering from Post Traumatic Mercedes Syndrome. as he was thrown through the windshield of the Mack and got his head jammed up the bulldog's ass. They had to release him with the Paws of Life equipment and he had to have distemper and hard pad shots very close to his meat and two veg. He was not a happy crapper.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, the midnight hour strikes, my bed cries out for my presence, I yawn and pop the last of my daily meds, and wash them down with Baileys on ice. ...... It's good to be King.

Anyone awake out there, I wish you all a good night and a fab day tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

Another day is upon us, grab it and shake hell out of it.


----------



## superdav721

I am hear. Coffee, I need coff…..ee


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.
Cool autumn day out there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow inmates.
Weather is cooler here too and a chance of rain in the forecast.

Making my schedule of mischief for the day. Oh yeah, it's trash day so I'd better get that out soon, but that will be after at least one or more coffees.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...winter weather advisory north west of us now…......read: BLIZZARD. It was near 80 yesterday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gay walrus?


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, it's ultimate garbage day here tommorow, so I need to carry out an old couch and chair and my old front door and 3 large windows and a pile of cast iron from an old woodstove.

Good to see you Stumpy, things get a little out of hand when the job supervisor leaves.

Jeff, good luck with the snow. Glad its not me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well Autum is here and Winter comming fast on its heals in some places. I have hardly seen the trees change colors yet and it is to be 32* tonight.

Stumpy

Hope you are feeling better and your family and family life is going back to normal.

My father in law has been in the hospital since Saturday and his urin had blood, blood clotts, and like soft grains of sand in it.
The cultures are back today and they believe besides severe Alyhizmers he now has bladder cancer. He will be release tomarrow and going to a care facility for 20 days and home for the little time left.

Dave, Rex, William, and everyone else that is sick my prayers are with you both morning and night you guys are my brothers in pain.  lol


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we missed your wit during the roast.
And for the first roast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening all,
I hope everyone had a fun & safe day. It was a half day of work due to rain. Yipee!!!

I won't be around tonight, as I'm headed to "The Chef's" house. They are preparing a b-day dinner for me. Yep, I'm officially *OLD*. I was hatched on this day some 50 years ago. I would love to stay and "chit chat", but I must be off (insert joke here).....


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Arlin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Had a good visit with Lucas today.
I always enjoy shop company.
I wish he could have stayed longer.
However, he left, so I had to get some work done.
I guess I needed to do that anyway, didn't I?

Anyway, blog post coming.
Give me a few though.
I'm trying to do about ten things at once at the moment.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't worry about the gay walrus thing Stumps.
We weren't talking about you.
None of us think you are a gay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Neither does Mrs. Stumpy…

I've been installing the new filming equipment in the shop. Had to build a big thingamajig and it took forever (lots of welding, which I've never done well). It's a 10 foot long steel track that attaches to the ceiling of the shop. A carriage hangs from it that holds the camera, computer and stuff. The carriage moves back and forth the entire length of the track, and the whole thing rotates in the center. This allows the camera and monitor to be moved all over the shop without worrying about getting around benches or taking up floor space (which is in short supply in my small shop). It's good for more than just filming. Since the computer is mounted on it, I cam have it anywhere I'm working. That's nice since I work with sketchup plans a lot. I can have it at whatever bench I am using, or at the table saw when I'm cutting parts, or wherever. It looks something like this…










Then I started upgrading the lighting. I'm almost done making the new light boxes. They are each about three times as big as the ones I had and each holds eight 100w 5000k CFLs. They also have to be on long arms hanging from the ceiling so I don't trip over them when I'm woodworking and not filming. I hope to have them done tomorrow.

The computer is one I've been using in the shop for a while now, the camera was used, the lights are homemade… who says a cheapskate can't have a first rate filming setup?...


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was in a store today that sells discount home improvement stuff like trim and flooring and cabinets… that sort of thing. Anyway in the back they had a giant pile of beautiful roughsawn hickory. I was so excited, thinking it would be cheap. Turns out they want to sell it by the board. THere are different widths, but to give you an idea, a 6" wide, 9' long 4/4 board will run about $40. That figures to $9 a board foot!

I passed.

Anywho- seems like everybody ran away when I got here. Not the first time I've cleared a room. Guess I'll go over to HPOYD for a while…


----------



## bandit571

watch out, Al walking around over there with a cocked and loaded pistole! The Dirty Harry of WV! He already has claimed a victum, his laptop! Enter at own risk….


----------



## superdav721

I saw that 45.
Nice pistolero


----------



## bandit571

About got into trouble one year. had My sidearm .45, and was making the rounds along Kudo Street. Of course, my partner-in-crime and I had to hit each and every ( all five of them) bars along the way. Standing ( barely) in a back alley, four sheets to the wind, and a bag full of empty beer bottles. We saw a wall, and lined up the bottles. Stepped back across the alley, and tried to pick off a few bottles.

WTF! WTH? WTMFH!!!! Oooops, turns out, an ARVN MP station was along the other side of that wall! Buddy and I went a=racing down that alley, turned a corner back onto the main drag. Walking calmly down to the MPs

"What's the trouble "Ty-Wee"?" "VC<vc>t any, any more, remember? Maybe just some drunks out having a good time? let us know IF you need any back-up

Now, THAT is NOT the way to sober up, but it do work….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here it is. 
I was real shady today.


----------



## superdav721

Thats nuts Bandit.


----------



## gfadvm

Well, The pressure is on! I got a very cool care package today from Jeff. I had to Google one of the woods as I had never heard of it. Now to come up with a plan. No way can I come up with something as innovative as William's lamp so I'll probably just stare at it until it speaks to me. Thanks Jeff. I may have to rethink that whole Yankee thing!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dude

Do not ever threaten me again with what you said here. "Arlin I am about to call my Lawyer there are no perfect 100 year old planes your being a dick"

The mountian will fall down on you and you would lose the case too because I have all the pms and evidence to prove you are a lier and you have done the bait and switch with to many people here. I also have to many reliatives who are in law enforcement who have read your lies and since you are a business You could be sued however, I do not know if it will have to be california or Iowa and it would be a Federal Offence since you do it through the MAIL.

Cut your nasty mouth and clam up before you get into real trouble.

As for calling me a di-at least I am what I have you sir are a fake and a dildo.

Sorry Stumpy - I am sick of this guy harassing me and calling my wife all the time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Please deal with stuff like that via a PM in the future. 

In other, more pleasant news… I just got a new family heirloom.




























French Model 1853/1867 Snider Conversion, later modified to become a sporter for foraging/hunting (aka "ZULU" shotgun). These were generally French percussion muzzle-loading rifles from the 1840s/50s, converted to accept the Snider breech-loading system beginning 1867, allowing the acceptance of a cartridge. This particular one was my great grandfather's. It'll look great in my office, but I don't think I'll chance firing it.


----------



## patron

that's a nice score stumps

thank you too jeff
meditation time here


----------



## Bagtown

Nice piece stumpy.


----------



## superdav721

Boom!


----------



## superdav721

Forward this to those people that send you all the email crap


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You guys have a good night. 
I had full intentions of coming back and seeing if I could cause trouble tonight.
However, for some odd reason, at the moment I seem to hardly be able to keep my eyes open.
I'm going to bed before I fall asleep at the computer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a slooow night at the Stumpy Saloon…....
Barkeep! I'll take a cold one!! Bring one for EVERYONE!!!

There is still 15 minutes left to my B-Day and I'm celebrating. I don't care if nobodies here to share it with!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Randy
Arlin


----------



## patron

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY !

wow
a 50 year old kid

what fun !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'M UP!
Actually I've been laying in there well over an hour, wide awake.
That's whay I hate going to bed early.
It involves getting up way too early. 
Anyway, COFFEE'S ON!


----------



## patron

breakfast here william
for the same reasons

was going to soak my head in oil today
but just realized
it is already transparent


----------



## superdav721

Friday Friday ha!


----------



## Bagtown

Good Day Eh!
Well, the job hunt is getting pretty thin for me here.
I'm too old and I don't speak french.
So I'm going this morning to check out a truck driving school.
6 weeks and almost 7K for a class 1 with air brakes.
But they're crying for drivers everywhere.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, I can teach ya for a lot less…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raining here now. Enough to shut down our jobs. Gonna be a shop day…..


----------



## superdav721

I rearranged I whole office and took the afternoon off. This will probably be the last good day to ride with short sleeves. Like Dennis Hopper
Easy Rider.


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all…......

Happy belated birthday Randy…..you are now officially an old fart….

You are welcome Andy and David - build something cool 

William - how many pots of Joe so far?

Bags - good luck on the truck driving school…..you can be just like Marty - just try not to drive over cars…..it always ends badly.

Marty - when was the "buy a complete shop for $1000" day? We're getting impatient….

Dave - ride on…...it's windy and crappy here, so enjoy it!

Rex - hope your day flirting with the nurses went well….....

Getting ready for the weekend!


----------



## StumpyNubs

What about Stumpy?


----------



## JL7

Oh yea, what about Stumpy, is that like "what about bob?" I sent you a PM and you didn't respond….what's up?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oops!

I just answered…

You didn't answer my answer…. what's up?

(How's it feel to be on the other side of the equation now, buddy!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finished the lamp today. 
Well, except for the finish.
You can see it here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about Stumpy?
I made an insulting joke about Stumpy yesterday and he didn't say nothing.
He didn't even get offended.
He either didn't find it funny or he's finally learned not to pay attention to some of us.
Smart man.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So how is everyone today?
I haven't had a good day.
Somehow though, I was still in a good mood.
Then some of my wife's friends came over.
My wife and the woman came to the house to chit chat, leaving the boyfriend at the shop with me.
They stayed about two hours.
I told my wife after they left that, next time some of her friends are coming, to let me know so I can lock myself in the shop so they can't talk to me.
Now she acts like she's mad at me.
Must have been something I said.

Hey, her friend (the female) might be a nice lady. 
I don't know.
Her boyfriend though is the biggest blowhard, know-it-all, obnovious ass I've met in a long time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

For a person to take offense he had to feel like he's too important to be insulted.

I know that sounds like something Confucius said. But I just made it up. I'm pretty impressed with myself, actually…

The "I'm a woodworking master" thing on my show is an act. I have absolutely no ego at all. I'm a clown and clowns can take a joke at their expense. Besides, I like to rip on others as much as I can get away with. So I have to be willing to take it in turn. Plus… coming from a guy who's so ugly he wears a mask in his avatar… well, you get the idea…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nothing makes for a bad day like a moron in the wood shop. When I get a know-it-all in my shop, I try to get him to touch the planer blades. Even when it's off, if you keep asking someone to stick their arm in a piece of machinery, they eventually get the idea that you want to harm them. Then they leave you alone.

Try it…


----------



## JL7

Stumpy…..answer answered! Is that even a real sentence?

William - you did pretty good for having a blowhard in the shop - nice looking lamp!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to have to try that Stumps.
Maybe I'll hook up a remote start though so I can turn it on while they're touching it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If he loses an arm, can you save me a fingernail. I have a collection.

Don't judge…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You collect fingernail?
How about toe nails.
I need to clip mine.
I can send them to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hopefully, I'll be back on later when everyone shows up.
I'm afraid that I'm going to have to lie down and take some pressure off.
Ok, so I'm leaving now.
Everyone can stop hiding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that it's safe…....


----------



## superdav721

Yo Rex, William is laying down its your turn.


----------



## superdav721

I broke my seat mount I had to come home and test my wielding skills.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, Just got home.

Just got back from this weeks medical appointments.
My tests turned out to be that all my readings were normal, but my PSA was up to 9.3 which can be expected as I have just had 1 of this treatment. They are looking for PSA level at treatment #3 and #4 because that's where it usually kicks in.
So I had treatment #2 today and also a flue shot and I have to go to the clinic on Monday to have that booster shot that revs up my system.
I told the doc that this treatment has left me feeling more alive and get back on my feet that the other treatments I have had. I am getting more mobile, feeling more alert, even though there are some side effects, but there still side effects, the worst one now is tiredness and exhaustion, the others come and go.

So I'm looking forward to shop time, even though I still have a lot of clearing, moving and setups to do first, It's a slow process as I have to "invent" way of moving heavier things, which is just time consuming, but necessary.
I have got to do this as I don't want to start any projects until everything in the shop is in a workable setup and subject to my medical limitations.

I'm going to have something to eat, so I will be back later to spread my brand of humor around.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, what did you do? Wield something, or were you demonstrating you lack of spelling skill?


----------



## JL7

Dave - some people wield a sword - you wield a seat…...SCARY!


----------



## JL7

Kidding aside - that sucks Dave since the riding days are going away…...get r done.

Rex - good to hear the treatments are going better…...Wow! Good stuff.


----------



## Alexandre

Hello…
The PM-V11 chisel feels so light compared to my japenese chisel…. It is also more comfortable and easier to sharpen…
Actually, I've been practising doing a mortise and tenon by hand…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Where are the pictures of the (female) nurses???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I found this while snooping around in your office today. Is it an old girlfriend???


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That must have been quite an uncomfortable ride home. What with no seat & all!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm still negotiating a deal on it. I want more then he wants to come off of…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did you peddle home on the seat post???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is it safe to assume that you did not take out any cars today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

None today, They were all moving too fast…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A wise old man was asked, "At your ripe age, what would you prefer to get, Parkinson's or Alzheimer's?"

The wise one answered, "Definitely Parkinson's. Better to spill half an ounce of Bourbon than to forget where you keep the bottle!!"


----------



## ArlinEastman

TheDude is calling out Stumpy names on Handplanes

"I used to do construction and found that the ras is ok to rip to a point but stumpys idea is stupid I wouldn't do that ever and thats why I have 10"

I guess he is mr guru of wood and knows and sees all.


----------



## Bagtown

Anybody seen my bottle of bourbon?..??


----------



## patron

bags

i got one for my sister 
she didn't want it for her coffee
wanted rum

it is still here unopened
come and get it


----------



## superdav721

I









my


















because the


----------



## superdav721

I just posted and dont see it
WTH!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll share mine Bags….


----------



## superdav721

I ll have a cup of coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's posting picture stories…..


----------



## Bagtown

I need to get a job driving long haul and stop to visit everyone


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the car from the transmission shop today. He gave me 3 years to see if I can break it…..


----------



## bandit571

I guess he figures he need to draw us a picture to explain things?

New sign-off line….


----------



## Bagtown

David, I don't blame her, I prefer rum in my coffee over bourbon too. But when it comes to sitting on the porch drinking it neat, I'll take the bourbon every time.


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, it costs money just to say the words "transmission shop". If you whisper it doesn't cost quite as much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like a deal on the long haul Bags. I'll leave a light on…..


----------



## Bagtown

Cheers!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
I wanna tag along….
I never go anywhere!


----------



## Bagtown

I'll stop in Vermont and well head south


----------



## boxcarmarty

This guy was pretty cheap. And I was impressed with his work. He rebuilt the transmission, new torque converter, and new transmission housing for $1200 with a 3 year warranty…..


----------



## patron

the work may be down lately

but out on the roads
the big rigs are everywhere

more-so than cars now-days

work for a reputable company 
some independents are getting screwed


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, that only happens in the truck stops…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I should have been in the shop this evening getting things done. But after picking up the car, I ended up chasing down a new pair of britches for the wedding next weekend…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You gettin' hitched again…...
Where's my invite?!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My jacket seems a little tight too. The cleaning lady must of shrank it as well…..


----------



## Bagtown

I have to clean the smoker up in the morning.
It's thanksgiving weekend here and I'm smoking another turkey.
There will be pictures.


----------



## Alexandre

Oooh… Lie nielson is having a tool demostration at my local lumberyard tommorow…


----------



## patron

did you catch her marty ?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey, I gained a notch on my belt this week.


----------



## Alexandre

Mike, What did you eat


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not my wedding. I know better. It's my son's…..

Everyone's invited. It's gonna take place at a cemetery and there is celebrity's involved…..


----------



## superdav721

X are you going?


----------



## Bagtown

At a cemetery? You got a pine box ready?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, I'm still using the same notch, but I think the leather stretched…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, He has the pine box, and there will also be an urn when I finish it…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, are you the celebrity?


----------



## superdav721

Mike that wuz funny.


----------



## superdav721

I found out today my 3rd grandchild will be a girl.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what you get when a warped child marries a mortician…..


----------



## superdav721

Aryabella


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the story that I'm telling Mike

Congratulations Grandpa…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have plenty of pics…..


----------



## Bagtown

Congrats GrandDad


----------



## boxcarmarty

20* drop in temps today. Gonna be close to the freezing mark tonight. Too early for this sh%#.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't gonna be long and I'll have to fire the furnace in the shop…..


----------



## Bagtown

Keeps the mosquito population down


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's true, and the fleas…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex I am so happy you are feeling a lot better and have the gumption to get her done. Are there any young boys around you that would help in the moving of the heavy shop items?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm back after feeding and sitting down with some great coffee, and reading through all the posts to catch up.

First of all, Happy Birthday DIY -Randy, maybe you won't be sober enough to read this right now, so don't forget to check the posts on Sunday when the headaches are finished. Also, sorry I have no pics. :-( I did take the camera in to take them, and asked for a group shot, and they said OK, when they have their next break The sad news is, when they started the main chemo IV (I have 2 other bags of "stuff" before that), I nodded off and when they came around at the start of their break, I was sound asleep, so the went off for their very late lunch break. I woke up as I was being unhooked, there was a different crew on that I did not know and I had to vacate the treatment cubicle, so I went home. Next time !!!!!

After reading the the Stumpy related posts, I reckon he's gotta be our next Roast victim..

William, I'll get to see your lamp a bit later.

Bags, my son is an OTR driver and he is very busy, not seen him since July 4th.

Yes Virginia, there IS a Santa Claus, in form of JL7 - Jeff and he does live where there is a lot of snow and ice.
Well, I didn't leave any milk and cookies out, but Santa sent me some absolutely fabulous wood to build a Christmas tree with. I promise I will only use it for firewood when (or if I ever) a have people quality people of means standing on rungs high up on the ladder of wealth and successes. 
Now for the serious part: I am absolutely thrilled, grateful and inspired to make some worthwhile project to show. I have been utterly fortunate to have had now 4 LJs who have given me wonderful pieces, which up until now, I have kept in a safe place. So after some practicing on pine first, I will bite the bullet and actually use these appreciated gifts. Thank you so much.

Shop time start tomorrow, and I'll give it all I've got, the revolution has begun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I wish there were, so I'm left to my own devices which just take working out and time.


----------



## DIYaholic

You go git-r-dun there Rex! Let the chips & saw dust fly. I think you need to come up with a project, access the process and get the shop ready for those processes. I say; TO HELL with getting the shop perfect, as that is an impossible task (an insane one too!!!).

Besides the more time you spend gettin' the shop ready, is less time for you to "ramble" here on LJs.


----------



## patron

hoping you get some time to play rex
then sandra can glue some shavings on your head
and give you a 'cultured' haircut


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I understand what you say about getting the shop done first and I'm sure many will agree with you, so let me explain better.
The shop was set up almost 4 years ago when I was a "normal" person, but after 4 surgeries and cancer I'm no longer a "normal" person ( I hear the back row tittering), so I must have to get it done so that I can work unimpeded. I have to be able to do a fair amount of sitting doing things, can't bend over much and can't lift or move things very much. So my first job is to get everything where I can reach it, lift it, move it and I throughway for my wheelchair when I need it. When you are not normal, there is a lot of things you have to find a way around. BTW, when I'm in the shop for more time, the laptop goes with me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you would never believe this but she is now manufacturing dog biscuits and treats.


----------



## patron

well you are being well fed then
do you get your own bowl
or have to share with the other dogs


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya Rex. I'm just saying, don't worry about perfection, just make it workable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I don't think anyone would ever accuse you of being normal…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Randy, I take that as a *great compliment*.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night and I'm calling it….

Rex,
I hope William shows up so you don't have to talk to yourself.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Happy Thanksgiving y'all from the great white north.
Sun is just coming up and I just heard a volley from the duck hunters up the lake.
Had the best sleep I've had in months last night.
Little cloudy out. Hope it doesn't rain. Rain really affects the smoking process. At least it does for me.
Looking forward to a turkey dinner with my son and his wife and my granddaughter.
Afterwards there'll be bowling on the WIi.
Gotta go walk the dog.
Coffees on, help yourselves.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Thanksgivivg Bags, Save a drumstick for me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee, donuts, then some morning tasks at hand before I can get to the shop…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends,

Coffee is already drunk and there is a fire in the shop stove. I have a shop tip that I offer up free of charge to everyone and even give up my copyright to it. It is always a wise policy to check to see that the cap is on tightly on the stove polish bottle before you start shaking vigorously as the label instructs. The consequences of failing to heed this warning are funny black spots in interesting spray patterns all over your walls, benches and miscellaneous tools etc. in the way.

It is good to be back in the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all misfits and wannabe's. 
God, it's 54 degrees here, with a high of 60 forecast. 
Sandra has a temperature over 101 degrees, so I have to keep away from her today, and what place better is for me to go to the shop. :-( lol. If I stay in the house with her I will have to wear a mask because my resistance is very low due to the chemo.

Ham, sounds like you are on one of my meds. lol

Bags, hope you have a great time, sounds like a nice get together, enjoy.

Hi William, how are you feeling today?

Marty, donuts sound just right, send me a couple.


----------



## Bagtown

Well, it's five o'clock somewhere.



Spiced rum in the coffee.

Cheers.


----------



## DIYaholic

50* and raining here in the Green Mountain state. I was supposed go mow one of our commercial properties today….
Like that's going to happen. I'll need to mow it tomorrow, with a hangover. Tonight there is a party, in my honor, so tomorrow will be iffy, regarding when/if I will mow.

Happy Thanksgiving to our friends north of the border!


----------



## patron

happy thanks bags

here's to you
draped over the yardarm later

enjoy


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....

Thanks for the shout out last night Rex - enjoy your shop time….......hope Sandra gets better soon - people will mistake you for William with that mask on….......don't want that!

Happy Thanksgiving there Bags - spiced rum and turkey…...sounds good!

Randy - I'm thinkin you better get to mowing today….......

Wheres the Donuts?

Ham - good luck with the cleanup….....bummer 

What's going on today David - shop time?


----------



## JL7

Just sold my old crapsman power planer  - It paid for half of this…....










I shouldn't have, but I did. I just HATE changing planer blades and I can dull them awfully quick…....


----------



## patron

run to santa fe soon
need some 8/4 clear pine
for that replacement window

then shop time later

woke at midnight
and baked a cake
you can have some of that


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That cutter head kinda looks like the double helix of a TERMINATOR's DNA!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I would like to see a report on how you rate the new blade. Not that I will ever be getting one, but I have heard that they do a really good job …...inquiring minds want to know. 

Randy, have a nice party, hope Big Bird is the surprise guest, a Little Bird (no kin to Big Bird) that he may show up on the Thanksgiving dinner. 

David, is it cold out there yet?

All have a good day.


----------



## JL7

yum…..cake…..yes please….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, it's made from one of the recipes I gave David, one I got from a friend for Jewish Cake. Here's the recipe:
First you borrow six eggs …..............

FYI. The friend who gave it to me is Jewish, so don't read anything into it that it is not, his name is Basil and he owns a tailoring company in London.


----------



## patron

50 deg F as we speak
random light clouds

holding off on the fires still
once i start
i like it

then in the spring
run out of wood

nice cutter jeff
on my dream list


----------



## DamnYankee

Did ya miss me?
Happy birthday Randy.
I've been in the shop! The bad news is my bandsaw tension adjuster got STUCK! Had to use a pipe wrench to get it to move! 
Been working on a bent lamination project…not going so good


----------



## patron

funny
i was just getting ready to think about you

and poof …...
here you are

bummer about the BS

you need to spend more time in the shop
before the cobwebs take over


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Rob…...I know you are excited about being back in the shop, I hope you are snorting lines of sawdust or anything like that…..good like on the WOOD bending…....

Rex - will do - but not going to install it until the factory knives are dull…...can't be throwing away sharp blades!


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - I PMd you. Last name is Andrews


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy-doody folks!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Stumpy.
Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Canadians celebrate all their holidays on the wrong days. What a bunch of hosers!


----------



## DIYaholic

I deserve a big *"YOU SUCK"*.......
I'm about to be the owner of a CL Deal Dewalt planer. I go to pick it up tomorrow. He said he would hold it for me until tomorrow afternoon. *SCORE!!!*


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyday is a day to celebrate. Life is good and Friends make it better. So being here I have a great life.

Love ya guys and Patron you are the best.

Thanks again for helping me at my house.


----------



## JL7

Yep - Randy - it's official…....*YOU SUCK*

*$100 *


> !!


You better stop drinking buy noon tomorrow…...just to be safe….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to my party, please play nice in my absence!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I was going to sound nutty and crazy with something to give you all a laugh.
Then I got on here and seen that helix head that Jeff got.
I have to comment on that with no jokes.

I, for one, will be anxiously awaiting your analysis on the performance of it.
You see, I have a serious plan on how to afford one of those one day.
My plan is that one day my wife is going to do something real serious.
She's gonna wreck my truck or have an affair maybe.
I'm gonna forgive her.
And she's gonna buy me a helix head for my planer.
Now, my wife doesn't have anymore money than me.
So she may have to sell her kidney,
Or her soul to the devil.
She'll do whatever it take though to hang on to a hunk like me.

See?
I do come up with serious plans.
This one can't fail.
I will have me a helix head for my planer too.


----------



## Bagtown

LoL.
That's funny for a serious story.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Will

I have them in both my Grizzly machines that the VA bought me. I have both a 15" planer and a 6" jointer and there is nothing better. I never have to change blades or sharpen them just replace th carbide cutters.

I have done quite abit of both of them and the carbide still has not dulled yet and I have not turned the bits yet either which is another good savings.

Arlin


----------



## JL7

That is funny stuff William - well here's to your wife having an affair! Cheers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Today, Vicksburg had their annual courthouse square fall festival flea market thingy.
We started the day with the wife and kids at Shipleys for donuts and chocolate milk (coffee for me of course).
Then we were off to the flea market.
I didn't have much money, but I knew what I was looking for. 
This year, I have gotten more into hand tools and that's what I had on my mind.
I seen about ten different planes in ten different booths.
This was when I realized that the sellers at this annual flea market are crazy as hell.
If I hear, "but it's an antique" one more freakin' time, I'm gonna scream.

I'm no hand plane expert like some of you here, but:
A small wooden plane, I believe Dave called it a coffin plane, is not worth $80 when it is cracked down one side so badly that I wasn't even sure I could repair it to be useable. 
A #5 Bailey is not worth $150 when a huge chunk is broken out of the side of the body. No ma'am, it was not made that way. You can see the grinder marks where someone crudely rounded over the edges so they wouldn't be sharp. 
A wooden transistional plane about 18" long is not worth $300 with no kind of markings on it. No sir, these are not rare just because you tell they were made as a combined effort between a local carpenter and a blacksmith. And yes, they were at one time mass produced. They are not, in my opinion, rare, hard to find antiques. 
And a slender wooden bodied router plane with what looks like a roundover bit in it (I don't know what they're called, they're the kind Stumpy sometimes has hanging behind him in the videos that hold a narrow profiled blade. Each one has it's own dedicated blade though) is definately NOT a Stanley #45 worth $200.

I did hear some interesting stories about WHY some of these people thought these planes were worth so much. I, unfortunately, came home with no new toys though. 
I did figure out how to get rich though. I just need to do like one guy there, cut various sizes of the same patterned cross out of MDF, attached cut nails at three point of it, call it art, and go around the country to flea markets selling them for $49 a piece. I could make a killing at that.
Better yet, I could do like another lady, use doorknobs for the perches on badly built birdhouses and get $100 for them. 
Either way, I can't go wrong.
Oh I forgot. 
This won't make me money.
Even I can't bull******************** as good as these salesman were.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, no need to go to all that trouble, wait until next year, HF will be selling them for $60 and you can even use your 20% off coupon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I would rather he wreck the car and be safe. Hate that cheating part


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, I was completely serious.
So serious I had a hard time holding my coffee down while typing it.

Arlin, everything I've read on them tells me I want one.
My bill to cash flow ratio tells me I'll never have one.

Jeff, I'm a little concerned about the affair part of the plan.
Since she married me, we know she's not a very good judge of men.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I love Harbour Freight,
but this is one of those things I would be scared to buy from there. 
Could you imagine what those little carbide teeth would do flying off of there at full speed.
As much as I like them, I don't trust anything from that store with fast moving sharp parts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, that was a joke my friend….......nudge, nudge, Wink, wink.


----------



## Bagtown

Say no more, say no more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know Rex. 
Stop nudging me and winking at me.
It doesn't take much to get me turned on these days.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oooooh William, chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Presidential election new flash: Just announced by CNN, Big Bird is now ahead in the polls. Remodelling preemptive plans exist to do a make over at the White House and have an Oval Nest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I know you have those baby smooth legs.
Did I ever tell you I was a leg man?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I say we all do a write in for Big Bird.
Whatchathink Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If Big Bird won, we wouldn't be able to tell who was running the country,
The actual president, Big Bird, or the man behind him shoving something up his ass to make him move and talk.
Wait.
Were we talking about past, present, or future politics?
Nevermind.
Carry on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not a bad idea William, at least the abortion issue would disappear, but I guess another issue would arise about walking on eggshells, and they won't yoking either.


----------



## JL7

I don't know though, I hear big bird is trying to open the border for illegal migration….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Big Bird's biggest issue is outlawing anal fisting.
He wants his handler to stop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Jeff, that Canada Geese alien invasion has got to stop, I bet there will be lots of twittering about that.


----------



## superdav721

William here is my latest $35 dollar coffin

I will post here as well.
LJ's gets my you tube count way up.
I hope to make some money from it some day.
William I can't believe those prices.


----------



## JL7

William….please tell me your keyboard just malfunctioned!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If those Canuck geese get too many, hell we'll all have to add speaking French, nes pa?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, sadly I have a chore to do, but I will be back when I have finished. ........ Carry on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yep, that's the plane I'm referring to Dave.
Only that one of your's is much smaller.
The one I seen was probably eight to nine inches long.
And I wouldn't have believe the prices either if I wasn't there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think my keyboard is working fine.
Now, my brain, it malfunctions quite often.
Why do you ask?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave just about made me drop my coffee.
You have got to start talking more in those videos. 
I didn't realize how loud the volume was.
Then, as I'm watching in near silence, *PINE!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's ok Jeff.
Not many people find my jokes funny except Rex.
And I have come to the conclusion that it's because his mind is just as warped as mine is.


----------



## JL7

William - it seems like big bird has come a long ways since sesame street!

Dave - solid value for $35.00…...it would seem like that might be a rare little find…....betcha Marty would like to have it in the museum…..


----------



## JL7

I caught the *PINE *also…..almost fell outta the chair. I thought it was going to be a one word video, but then we got a ooooooh and Sepele…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We can't help ourselves Jeff.
This stuff is so hilarious that you just can't make it up.
In this technilogical and instant access age, things that used to be mundane take on a life of their own for no reason. 
Did you know that earlier, during the time when they were still trying to pick a republican candidate, that one comment sent the maker of Etch-A-Sketch's stock through the roof?
How in the world does something like that effect the sales of a toy company?
It's a crazy world we live in today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just thank the lord everyday that noone pays that much attention to what I say.
I would get in trouble, A LOT!


----------



## JL7

Well, if all you need is an etch-a-stetch to run for president - I'm guessing there are a whole lotta people lining up to get one….....probably some of those 47% as well…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

An example of my bad humor that others take offence to.
True story.

I was told yesterday by someone I know that they were written up at work for bad hygene.
Someone said they stink.
Now I know this person stinks, but if she doesn't know it by now, I wasn't going to confirm it.
So when she told me that she baths and even uses breath mints after she goes on smoke break.
I told here that those mints go in your mouth, not between your legs.

She got mad.
Oh well.
Maybe she won't come back stinking up my shop again any time soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I think a prerequisite to run for any political office these days should be an IQ test.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

What kind of Planer/Jointer do you have including the model #


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm embarrassed by it Arlin.
It's a Ryobi.
I hate Ryobi tools, but this old planer has held up well.
Eventually, I do hope to save up enough dough to buy either a Ridgid or Dewalt.
I love all my Ridgid tools, but I've heard so much praise for the Dewalt.
They're about the same price locally.
I just need to come up with the money and make a decision.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This Ryobi has lasted this long, but knowing my history with Ryobi tools, I don't plan on it lasting forever. So I do plan on getting something better one day. I have no desire to try and keep the Ryobi in service too long.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got an important phone call.
I will be back as soon as I can.


----------



## superdav721

I passed up a new ryobi biscuit joiner for $45.
I was torn on whether or not to get it.


----------



## Bagtown

I have a really nice Porter Cable biscuit joiner. It was a waste of money. Biscuits just aren't as useful to me as I thought.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't like Ryobi tools Dave. 
They are good, "if that's all you can afford until you can do better" tools.
The band saws aren't worth taking out of the box.
I learned on a Ryobi scroll saw, so I can't complain about it. However, after using that tools, and dealing with it's crappy quality, I now can scroll on anything.
The mouse sanders are pretty good.
The planer has held up well, if you don't want dust collection. My dust collection hood fell aprt within six months. 
When possible, now that I've learned better, I avoid Ryobi tools at all costs.
I would trust a Harbour Freight tool more than Ryobi.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, if you're talking one of those little hand held biscuit joiners, I paid $29 for mine at Harbour Freight. After paying another $5 for a decent blade, I am happy as a clam with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Back to the planers though,
I am leaning heavily towards the Ridgid planer.
I have had nothing but fine things to say about all my Ridgid tools, and they're lifetime service agreement, which I know from experience that they stand behind, sways me that way as well. 
That thing is on sale for $349 locally right now.
Problem is, that may as well be a million bucks for me. 
There's no way I could come up with it any time soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do have a serious plan for getting the planer though.
No, this is not another one of those jokes.

I have told my wife, one day, someone will buy one of those large expensive pieces sitting in that front room I call my showroom.
If I ever sell anything over $400, that planer is mine.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William, I learned on a craftsman scrollsaw about 27 years ago. It was a sheet metal body and had three inch long pinned blades, and it howled like a banshee every time it was turned on. But it was probably ten years before I could replace it with a two speed Delta. I used to keep us in groceries with that old Delta, then when the new DeWalt came out, I saved enough and got that. Soon after I slowed down and hardly do any scrolling anymore.
I think I should start scrolling again. . . 
But you're right, we buy what we can afford and over time build up our tool collection. I wonder what they'll say at the archalogical dig when they find all these tools.


----------



## gfadvm

Damn Jeff, Now I have helix head envy! But I have come up with a plan for the B'eye.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I learned on a Ryoni Bags.
It was what I had at the time.
Even with sandbags weighting it down, I had to move my chair every ten minutes to get back in front of the scroll saw.
That thing vibrated so bad. I thought that's the way they were supposed to be though.
So when I bought my Delta and seen how smoothly it ran, and how easily blade changing and tensioning was with the Quickclamp II system, I thought I was in heaven.
I've looked at other saws.
For me though, my old Delta SS250 does everything I could ask for in a scroll saw.
When Delta discontinued them, I even bought another one on clearance for parts, just in case.

My larger work, where I use pinned blades, I use an ancient Craftsman Direct Drive. For the money ($5 at a yard sale) that saw can't be beat.
I have also picked up another used Craftsman Direct drive. Also, my kids use an older 13" Craftsman Direct Drive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well, gfadvm, we're waiting now to hear the plan.


----------



## JL7

Yep Andy - we want to hear the plan!


----------



## Bagtown

I want to know if Andy's plan is as good as Williams.


----------



## superdav721

Andy you got our attention.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - how's the book coming? Do you tell your friends and co-workers that you are working on a "new book"?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, The nice thing about those knives are you can just turn them to a new edge. The bad thing is having to replace them…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I will be getting back on that tomorrow.
And I haven't thought of that one. Thats funny.
I might be building a new dog house.
For the dog all you smart asses out there before you even get started.
I have my own dog house. My shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, It sounds like I need to start buying up and sending planes to you to sell at ridiculous prices…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - it shipped with a half dozen or so extra's….....I figure if I can keep the nails out of it, they should last awhile….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Jeff*, I have a smaller plane then that in the museum, Uh, I mean the shop. At least I think it's out there. I haven't seen it for awhile. I hope I didn't sweep it up with the sawdust…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can those carbide teeth be sharpened?
If not, how much for replacements?
And how many are there on it to replace?


----------



## JL7

Ryoni ain't no baloni


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did Dave just call someone a smart ass?
I know he couldn't have been talking about me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, I caught that after I posted.
I didn't figure it was worth editing though.
I will if it bothers you.


----------



## JL7

William - sharpened - no because the height would change. Don't know the other two answers right off hand…..seems like I saw 10 inserts for $30, but not sure…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Have you priced the cutters??? Dan had told me at one time that his cost on them was about $2.25 ea.

How many is on your head???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And it's bologna.
Don't worry, 
I can never remember either without singing the Ocar Mayer song in my head.

My bologna has a fist name, 
It's O-S-C-A-R
My bologna has a second name,
It's M-A-Y-E-R.
Oscar Mayer has a way,
With B-O-L-O-G-N-A!


----------



## patron

maybe he's talking about rex
who left after his intestines started tickling
from the big bird comments


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I get these weird songs stuck in my head.

I don't wanna grow up.
I'm a ToysRUs kid.
There's a million toys at ToysRUs that I can play with!


----------



## JL7

Marty - I would need to count them…...and right now, my lazy ass is stuck in the chair…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Patron, I was about to forget that bad joke till you brought it up again.


----------



## superdav721

smart ass!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The way they're made though, and being carbide, I'd think they'd last for almost forever.
I've talked online with several people, and have never heard of anyone having to replace them.


----------



## gfadvm

The plan is a secret but it isn't anywhere near as cool as William's so don't get your hopes up too high. Plus always remember that I consider every step in the building as another opportunity to convert it to firewood. Keep your fingers crossed that it survives the construction process.


----------



## JL7

And it's suppose to run quiet….. The cats will be catching up on their sleep finally….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're still waiting to hear the plan.
You just trying to see how long you can keep us on the edge of our seats?
By butt is starting to hurt sitting up like this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think Dave did call me a smart ass.
He's sounding more like my wife every day.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - the double post trick is kinda reserved for Rex…...sorry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oooooooooooooooooh!
I couldn't believe a quite planer.
Mine sounds like a 747 taking off low.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait till I figure out what I want to do with the rest of the wood.
That's right, I built the lamp and still have some hidden in the shop.
And I aint telling anyone where it's at.
I have a quarter inch thick piece (full length) of the lace wood left, and about three quarters of an inch (full length minus about two inches after my band saw mishap) of the birdseye maple. I also have that two inch block I had to cut off the end. It'll wind up somewhere too, but not the fireplace.


----------



## JL7

I was going to wait and burn up the factory knives before installing the Byrd (NOT the big bird either) but you guys are really gushing over this…..might have to work it into the schedule sooner…...


----------



## superdav721

My planer sounds like this,
Swishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drink is done, head is foggy, coffee pot has been let out, dog is preset.

Night All…..


----------



## Bagtown

I stayed at an inn one time in vermont and the Oscar Mayer Weinermobile was there. That's a pretty custom vehicle. Was pretty roomy inside too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I, for one, have always drooled over the Helix heads. You're just the first person I've heard that got one.
Now I find out Arlin has them too.
Maybe you guys are above me.
I can't compete with that drool worthy hardware.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, just before the swishhhhhhh, you hear. . . . . PINE! OAK!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just went outside to see a man about a dog.
I think it's time I start bringing my paints, finishes, and glues to the house.
I store them at home during the winter months.
My shop is detached and no heat at night.


----------



## JL7

It's always amazing where these conversations go.

I would recommend that we steer clear of the wiener talk…..William is on a roll…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ah, Jeff had to specify NOT Big Bird.
I guess he's saying he doesn't want me or Rex going down that road again.


----------



## JL7

Good one Bags…...LOL


----------



## superdav721

You guys are killing me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What the….....................?
I think maybe Jeff is saying I would dare say something inappropriate.

I even tried being polite about taking a leak.
I could have said,
Bleeding the lizard.
Shaking the dew off my lilly.
Choking the…...................

Nevermind.
We won't go there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And don't forget Bags,
Ohhhhhhhhhh Sapele !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to help Dave.
No more than you talk on video, I just want to make SURE that everyone takes note of EVERY word.
Every single word has an important meaning.
I just don't get the ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! part.
Maybe I'm not the only one who gets excited in a very sensual way over beautiful wood.
Or get wood over beautful wood?


----------



## JL7

I think it was RED OAK also…...

I think I gotta watch the video again…....brb.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, yes.
It WAS red oak.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I turned the video up REAL loud to see if I maybe heard a fart in there too.
I didn't.
Dave, you need more beans in your diet.


----------



## Bagtown

If Dave starts doing to wood on his videos, what William does to wood. . . Well I don't want to watch.  
That's belongs in a whole other place on the interweb.


----------



## JL7

Too funny….......just don't say beans and wienies…..we don't want to go there…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Beans, beans,
Good for your heart.
The more you eat,
The more you fart.
The more you fart, 
The better you feel.
So eat more beans,
For every meal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And you guys have got me.
Every single thing I have come up with in my mind for weiner jokes is too inappropriate for this site.


----------



## Bagtown

Meant to post this earlier.
Had our Thanksgiving feast earlier.
Pumpkin pie didn't do my diet any good.

Here's a shot of the bird coming off the smoker.
Smoked with cherry scraps from the shop floor.









Then I carved it up and sent it to the table for everyone to eat.
This is Betty.
She had her first turkey today.
She liked it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's nothing wrong with a good fart.
It does a body good.
There's squeeky farts,
Bold fart, 
There's even walking farts.
When you get to sharts though,
That's dangerous for all involved.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Looks good bags.
I hope you saved some for sandwiches.
That's may favorite part of the turkey.
Sandwiches the day after.


----------



## JL7

Nice looking bird there Bags - I was wondering how the feast went. Betty looks a bit overwhelmed with all that grub!


----------



## Bagtown

Best turkey I ever had and yep sandwiches tomorrow and soup the next day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off guys.
My wife made me walk too much today.
My back has been killing me and those meds are kicking in.
I'm headed to bed.

Hopefully, Rex will be back later to explain all about beans and weiners for ya'll.
Oh, that'll be a treat.
I bet he'll even find a way to sneak Sheep's Eye Casserole into the discussion.
Or maybe even a gay walrus.

Ya'll have a great night.


----------



## JL7

You might even say….that's a Big Bird there Bags…...


----------



## superdav721

WOW what a bird and cute kid. Did you give her the wish bone?


----------



## Bagtown

it's drying for her


----------



## superdav721

Nice


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice bird Bags…..


----------



## JL7

Morning…..

Donuts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and donuts, cake and powdered sugar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a banana…..


----------



## JL7

Just the coffee here…......


----------



## JL7

40 cutters on the shelix, 4 rows of 10, plus 5 spares…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's about $120 when it comes time to replace them. Which isn't bad when you consider it's like buying 4 sets of knives…..


----------



## JL7

I am hoping it will be awhile before I worry about that!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all misfits and smart asses.

Sorry I could not get back again last night as Sandra was still running a fever and needed a lot of attention.

William, I do hope you have got over the verbal diarrhea episode and taken some Amonium AD. What a stimulating conversation re: Farts and Farting, I thought it was a gas. On the more serious side of farting, NASA has come up with an idea to install one way valvess on a space suit's ass area, so that astronauts will not need cumbersome jet packs to use for mobility in space. It will also require that astronaut meals will be created using beans and curried eggs, eaten before any scheduled EVA. Some scientists have actually suggested caution, as gas emissions could be so powerful that if misused, they propel the astronaut into another galaxy and even attain WARP drive speeds. Others disclaim all this and say it all stinks.
Last week, at the Guantanamo Woodworkers Show, they gave a demo of wood coloring, using what looked like a steam box, but had an intake valve attached to a pipe with a funnel at the end. One demonstrator farted into the funnel and produced the required pressure and let the sealed container stand for 10 minutes, and then opened it up for all to see and smell. After the odor had dispersed, they removed their masks and were surprised to see the test lumber had turned green, although close inspection remarks indicated it smelled like S…. Another demo was a new idea for a blow torch, but I have seen that one before and still think controlling the pressure is a problem, even now with the new pressure valve installed. Other items at the show were; a silent fart auction, ripping demos, sidewinder styles (different positions leaning on one buttock to produce unique sounds), blast from the past - which squeaked by and of course an appearance by the Stars of "Farting Wars", where Fart fans greeted them with a barrage of audible releases that sound like an explosion of Wagner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's what I got done last night. The table is glued and in clamps now. I have to finish sanding and hope to start on the finish later today. The table is white oak. It will receive a black dye (thus the reason for the black leg in the foreground Dave) The box is cherry with maybe a touch of birdseye maple. Stay tuned, for the next exciting episode of The Wood Turns…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's nice Marty


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Luckily I recorded items at the Show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still not sure how the box will turn out. I'm building it without a plan…..


----------



## JL7

Looking good there Marty….you don't need no stinkin' plans!

Morning Rex - Glad to see you are making up for your absence last night!


----------



## Bagtown

Looks great Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Some sort of idea would be nice before I go cutting on this birdseye…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just take it slowly Marty, don't try to rush it, there's no problem to take the time to work it all out first. What you have done so far looks great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Slow and steady is not an option anymore Rex. This has to be finished and delivered in 6 days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll deliver it to the chapel with a sign on it that says ''WET POLY, DO NOT TOUCH''.....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That maybe Marty, but don't get yourself in a panic about it, just work along steady and be focused, we'll be here knowing you are busy.


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - if you can tolerate the bright light of your monitor this morning…...AND you score that DW735 today - I have a set of nearly new knives that I would part with for a good price…...they are double sided also, so lots of cutting life available…......

Just took them out of the machine…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, it is hard to imagine what SOME PEOPLE would do to get a Sheilx.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love pressure Rex. Some of life's greatest pleasures are obtained in the final seconds of working on a box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't believe my keyboard said that…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pressure? Best thing to do Marty is let the pent up fart go and get on with the project.


----------



## Bagtown

Back to the diet today.
Fiber One and yogurt with a glass of V8.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, in trade it's known as a Climax


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, have you tried Greek Yogurt?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, I like a little vodka and hot sauce in my V8…..


----------



## Alexandre

Good Morning.
Happy Thanksgiving.
How is your Turkey cooking along ugys?


----------



## Bagtown

I tried greek yogurt yesterday.
I'm not having that again.

Marty I'd prefer a shot of vodka too but I'm gonna try and accomplish something today.


----------



## Alexandre

Guys, We have 100 more posts than HPOYD.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, I think Alex just called you ugly…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, it's great to cook with.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Is there any left to cook with???


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I never called him ugly…. Sorry about that bags…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's 9:30, I better get my @$$ out to the shop…..


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, what kind of recipes are you using it in? Curries?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Bags, it's just about the same stuff as they use in Indian curry dishes, makes liquid part of it thick and rich, great stuff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, you can also use it to make pseudo Creme Fraiche.


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhh, I'm working on my book.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I am through with my fart jokes this morning Rex.
I depend on someone like you, who would never make such nasty jokes, to keep me straight.
When you leave me like last night though, my sense of right and wrong go out the window.
I might say anything,
And usually do.

Marty, the table is looking good.
We have confidence that you'll finish it.
When you do though, and acheive your climax (Rex's words, not mine),
Be sure you're wearing a raincoat.
You'd hate to get stains on the table.

Also Marty, I'm glad your keyboard says things that you didn't tell it too.
It means I am not alone.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Jeff, Bags, anyone else I missed, I hope ya'll are having a good day.
This changing weather is probably going to keep me out of the shop this morning.
I just went and checked the temperature there.
I can't even think about finishing with the temperture there is under sixty degree.
I'm waiting on my boys to get back from fishing to help me with the pipes for the wood heater.

Dave, I hope that book will have pictures so I can read it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*150* posts, that I will not be able to read this AM. Dang you guys talk more than a gaggle of women in a hair salon!!!

I'm embarking on a trip through the very colorful Green Mountains, to purchase my DW735 planer. I'll check in later and *GLOAT*!!!


----------



## patron

morning all

cloudy and cold here this morning
37 deg. at 9 am

time for sweat pants

nice table marty

hope the wives are all feeling better 
take good care of them guys


----------



## JL7

Chilly here too David - the car was covered in frost….. 

Just stumbled on this again - if you haven't seen this guys shop, it's beyond comprehension!


----------



## JL7

Shelix is installed - remind me to buy a real snap ring pliers - one where the tips don't bend…...

Sound check video here Sorry, no *PINE*


----------



## WhoMe

Wow jl7, that is a amazing shop. BUT, it looks a bit crowded. Not sure he can make any sizable projects. That sure is a lifetime of accumulation. Bet that will be a amazing estate sale some day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's not a shop, That's a hardware store…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just a lunch break, smoke sausage, green beans, and taters and I'm back at it…..

Oh, and M&M's for a sugar fix…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Irish coffee provides in a single glass all four essential food groups: alcohol, caffeine, sugar and fat…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Marty, that's something you got right.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, my shop time is busted again. Sandra is not much better. Now I have 2 hungry dogs and a sick puppy.
I have tried to cheer her up in my own inimitable way like saying to myself out loud, "I wonder if I should give a courtesy heads up to the funeral home?", or " I'll need to look through the classifieds and see if I can rent a backhoe for a day", followed by "Crap, how long is this burn ban going to last?".

All I got was a weak smile as the wind blew hard as I sailed across the room.

All kidding aside, Sandra is the best thing that ever happened to me, and illustrates what a lousy life I had before. I need to take care of her so that she gets well enough to take care of me.

She's a sweetie, my friends, she even enjoys my pranks and humor.


----------



## JL7

Posted an update on the Shelix testing…..added a few pics…....it takes a long time to surface 80 boards on 4 sides…..plus I mulched the leaves today…......

Rex - take care of your sweetie…....you're the man.


----------



## JL7

Randy - where's the GLOAT?


----------



## DIYaholic

*My Tool/Machine Gloat*

Pictures and more detail to come at a later date. I have to go to dinner at my chef's house.

TTFN…..


----------



## patron

maybe he's parked 
in the green mountains
with a GOAT


----------



## DIYaholic

*SHEEP*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Filming tomorrow for the season one finale. I expected to have it done a few days ago but it took longer than expected to get the new equipment installed.

MAN THAT NEW PLANER HEAD IS SWEEEEEET! I would love to upgrade mine. I think it's criminal what they charge for those things, though!

I've seen that shop tour before. That dude has WAY too many tools. I envy him!


----------



## Alexandre

I also want a shelix 
But it'll cost more than my planer…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

One thing about the cutters is there are 4 sides and you can rotate it for times when one gets a chip or dull. Also I bought 10 for $25 again divide that by 4 and it is a pretty good price and they last a long long time. Longer then the energizer bunny. 

One more thing this is the planer that the VA bought me http://www.grizzly.com/products/15-3-HP-220V-Planer-with-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0453Z .

I would be willing to help put some money together with everyone else to help William buy this.


----------



## gfadvm

Holy cow Jeff, that ain't a shop; that's Disneyland for guys!


----------



## superdav721

I wana ride.


----------



## Bagtown

Sorry Dave, but you have to be THIS high to go on the ride.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The table is black and the box has figure….. I'm just saying…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

For one I really love your bench and the added color to it. It looks very useful and handy.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Arlin - it's still the number one tool!

Good idea on helping William on the planer fund - I'm in…...


----------



## patron

you off tomorrow marty

i don't mean anymore than usual
just like not working
columbus day 
and all that


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am feeling very poorly this evening.
I was not planning on posting at all,
But….......................

Arlin and Jeff,
Please, I beg of you,
So many have done so much for me.
And I appreciate the sentiment.
I do not want help getting a planer though. 
I take pride in the fact that I always find a way to make do.
Wood is one thing.
Expensive pieces of equipment is something else entirely.
Please don't let me hear any more talk of raising money to help me with something like that.

If you guys wish to help someone with that kind of cash,
I could give you the names of several charities that help people who are way worse off than me and plenty more deserving.

I always appreciate smaller things such as wood that I can't get on my own.
As for a planer though, the one I have does fine for the forseeable future.
Also, if and when it does peter out,
From my experience,
The LORD has always shown a way for me to go from there.


----------



## DIYaholic

The weekend has come to an end. It was a good one, with birthday money, gifts & drinks. Oh yeah, friends gathered also. A good time had by all….....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

night randy


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

A new week has started and I have good coffee, the love of a good woman, and a place I go earn my daily bread so what else can a man want? I was drooling over the toys we all seem to be acquiring and heard a challenging sermon about your attitude towards giving and think that we are living in the most blessed society and time ever. I realize that I only want more toys in the shop, I don't need them. I need two hands, ten fingers, two working eyes and a reasonably nimble brain. A few simple tools, and the rest is kind of extra.

I finished the first shelf and installed it in the built in storage/access panels and need to paint the walls and install the ledger boards now.

I have enough now in the guitar fund I am going to go shoipping with a friend for a new guitar. That is exciting and I have been spending a lot of time looking and planning that.

Have a great day guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, Guitar shopping??? Build it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, Unfortunately Columbus Day doesn't give me a day off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

32* and frosty this morning. I'd rather climb back under the covers…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I wasn't doing well yesterday.
Today isn't much better at the moment, but I do feel an improvement, so things are looking up.
I didn't tell the whole story, but I severely overdone it Saturday.
I had a good reason though.
It isn't often these days I have a good time with the family, and I was enjoying it.
Halfway through the day, I think the wife and kids could tell I was in severe pain.
I wasn't going to admit it and let the day end though.
I'm glad I kept going.

I told ya'll we went to the Vicksburg flea market.
We were kind of dissappointed in it this year.
So we drove over to the one in Flowood, over towards Jackson.
Then after that, we drove further south to another one I knew of.
Then, being close, I thought it to be foolish, being so close, not to run on down further south.
We went to a town where my wife is from, and where I went to high school at.
We visited family graves of my wife's.
We also showed the kids where their Mother and I went to school, where me met, etc., etc., etc.

For me, the highlights of the trip was, we eat lumch at the restaurant I worked at in high school.
The kids asked all kinds of questions. I think they got a kick out of that.
We were fixing to head back when one of the boys seen a sign and asked about a certain water park.
This is a spot in the road. It's basically a park with swing and slides, some picnic tables, and a creek running through it all.
There were a lot of memories there though for me and the wife.
Anyway, we stopped there and let the kids play a little before heading back to Vicksburg.
We had a long, but very enjoyable day.

Here are some photos my wife snapped at the park.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning stump heads.
Looks like it might be another nice day out there.
Today is the official thanksgiving holiday here, so lots of folks will be home.
Wife went to the cafe, owning your own small business means you get to work all the time and lots of times for nothing. It's a long game, the goal is to build it up, be debt free and sell it for a bag of money at the end.
Think I'll take the pug for a walk.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## patron

27* here
to dark to see out yet

buddy got home yesterday
he was with his GF and 'mom'
in santa fe for a couple of weeks
while i went to colorado
he needed a 'vacation' 
after the time in the mojave heat

was chilly last evening
so i started a fire

time to think 'winter ready'

have a good one


----------



## Bagtown

Morning William,

Great pictures.
Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning David,

I always hated starting the first fire of the season. It meant it was really getting close to winter and all my work splitting and stacking was gonna be used up.
Nice to hear you got Buddy back.


----------



## JL7

Good morning all…...

Can't really chit-chat cause at work…....but didn't mean any disrespect there William. Trust me when I say I'm not rolling in the dough…...I did however celebrate my one year anniversary in June of being free of child support for the previous 15 years…...every month was a struggle.

You have your wife and kids, that alone makes you rich…...

Gotta go earn my living…...hope everyone has a great day…..


----------



## patron

i know what you mean bags
burning it up 
seems like a waste
(of course freezing to death
seems like a waste too)

i bought some sweat pants yesterday
maybe burn slightly less this year

i have been burning wood here
over the years
like it grows on trees
(now that i pay for it
i realize only money grows on trees)

great family outing william
and good looking kids
moment to moment my man
that's how we do it now

have a good day all


----------



## patron

almost sun-up today
might warm up
(26* out now)


----------



## Bagtown

Beautiful David.


----------



## Gene01

Hey David,
You get yours before we get ours. Yours is prettier, too. 
We use propane here. At the price of firewood (Juniper) around here, it's almost cheaper to burn the money. 
It's 41 in Snoreflake at 06:20. Gonna be 81 this PM.
Working on a briefcase. Maple, walnut and mesquite. Box joints. Wood hinges, ala Shipwright. Test cuts this morning, dry assembly this afternoon. This project is fun!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Gene*- Post photos when that briefcase is done. I wanna see that!


----------



## Gene01

Will do, Stumpy.
May be delayed. Busted a gear in my Jessem lift about 10 minutes ago.
Tried calling Jessem and no one was there. Forgot about Thanksgiving in Canada.
My bad.


----------



## superdav721

If yall Will remember in the movie Oh Brother Where Art Thou, the creek seen where the wake up after the sirens luved them up. Was shot where William and his family were standing.


----------



## Bagtown

One of my favourite movies.


----------



## patron

well golee

george 'william' cloney

one of our own


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Love the pictures and the stream. Reminds me of growing up in the mountians of Colorado and fishing in those kind of waters.

I would still love to go fishing someday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for pointing that out Dave.
Next time I go through Edwards, ya'll want more photos of the landscape where that movie was shot from?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I lived closer Arlin.
We would definately go fishing. 
Don't tell me you can't fish in a wheel chair, because I used to do it.
All you need is someone like me to carry you. 
My uncle was in a wheel chair, and weighed too much for us to pick him up and put in a boat.
So we used to just back the truck up to the creek bank so he could fish from the truck bed.

I think I mentioned I had a lot of memories from that park. 
In high school, we used to put in there at the park on inner tubes from tractor tires and float the waters for about eight miles down where we'd have friends drive and pick us up. 
Then we'd go and start all over.
Of course, next trip someone else drove the truck so everyone got a chance to float the waters.
It was a lot of fun.

So much of my high school years were spent in that water park.
I couldn't tell my kids all the stories of that park.
My wife and I both lost our virginity within sight of that water.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello ALL!!!

William,
Sounds like you had a great outing. It's not really a sacrifice, for loved ones…...

Jeff,
I sent you a PM & a duplicate email.

Once the leaves fall and clean up is done, ski & plow season are right around the corner. There was snow in the mountains last night. The ski resorts were all amp up & makin' snow!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It just occured to me.
Between the Mississippi River, Strong River, Lake Pontrartrane, Chatahoochee River, and The Gulf of Mexico, a vast majority of my life's best memories happened on or near water's edge.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not a sacrifice at all DIY.
I had a good time.
I tried not to let my family know how it was effecting me, not for a sacrifice, but because I didn't want my wife insisting we cut the day short and go home.

I did get to the shop today.
I didn't get much done.
I mostly sat around this morning.
Then this evening a friend showed up and helped me get my heater pipes up.
So I'm ready for fire in the heater now when the time comes. 
I have plenty of scrap wood to burn.
My sons say they have a few trees they're gonna cut up and bring to me.
I think I'll be able to be in the shop all the way through the winter even if it does get cold this year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, Jeff, I didn't take think ya'll were disrespecting me.
I appreciate the sentiment.
I just wanted to put a stop to it before ya'll went into full fund raising mode, from the way ya'll were talking.
I know I cry and wine a lot of times.
It's just how I get it off my chest sometimes.
It helps me.
All and all though, I am a blessed man.
I have problems, but who doesn't ?
I know a lot of people who are way worse off than me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In case any of you haven't noticed, I'm hurting like hell today, but I am in a positive mood.
I have a wonderful family.
I have a huge, well equipped shop.
I have three projects going at the moment.
Don't ask, long story.
I have a reason to thank God every day that I'm alive.
And no matter what the weather brings, 
or how it effect my pain level, 
you know what?
The sun will rise again tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, Dave, all.
I was doing some testing this morning on finishes for the lamp when my wife walked in.
I showed her what I was doing and she disapproved.
She mentioned a finish I done on a chest about three years ago.
I've only done this finish once because I didn't like it.
It's what she says she wants though.

The finish I'm talking about was two coats of Watco Danish oil, with a topcoat of wipe on poly, polished with coffee filters in between. 
The reason I didn't like the finish is that you have to wait so long after the oil before you can do the topcoat. The can says 72 hours. On the chest I done though, it was more like a week. 
With the polishing though, it creates a nice finish.
So that means it will be at least another week before ya'll see the finished lamp.
What mama wants, mama gets.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You said it. Keep mama happy!!! (and I know you do)


----------



## JL7

Hey gang…...thanks for the trip to the water park William so Dave could post the Siren clip…...classic. Cool little piece of history there…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - good the email and replied…...looks like a swap meet…parts will be on the way tomorrow….and YOU SUCK…..had to be said….


----------



## Bagtown

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## JL7

William - I'm with you on the slow finishes…..I just don't have the patience, plus I don't have a space that isn't dusty all the time….....although the kids aren't here much like the old days, so I do some finishing in their bedrooms some times…..just don't tell them that…...


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags, I must have a miserable life…...thanks man.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Let me know what shipping turns out being!!!
Yes a "YOU SUCK" is definitely called for. I don't mind, I can take it. I love CraigsList & LJs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to cook dinner & crack a cold one. BRB…..


----------



## patron

wow randy

dinner at home tonight

must be a special occasion
(or nuked turkey)


----------



## JL7

Got it Randy - will shoot a note in the morning….......


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, sorry for your luck…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cherry w/ birdseye maple…..


----------



## patron

beautiful box marty

i guess the legs are inside huh


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Legs are still in the shop. I have 1 coat of BLO on the box. I still need to shoot the legs…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - you came up with a plan…...nice lookin box. Nice corner details…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanted to inlay some maple something in the side, but I'm running out of time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you shoot the leg, wouldn't that make it a "lame" project???


----------



## boxcarmarty

The lid is glued on permanent. To access the box, it is unscrewed from the table. The box is open on the bottom


----------



## JL7

So Marty - the box is gift or a sale?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It is a card/cash box for my son' wedding Saturday…..


----------



## JL7

Ahhhh…I get it now…..wait, I'm not Randy…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You asked the question while I'm posting to Randy…..


----------



## JL7

Man - I'm just glad you didn't build your Son one of those pitman arm things…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Speaking of Weiner Mobile guess what I saw Saturday


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Marty, was looking through your projects. That machinists tool box. Was that for your shop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be simpler. Maybe a wedding gift…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Bought a 1950s era Montgomery Ward lathe for $50 today. Now to learn how to sharpen the gouges


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, That was for my brothers shop…..


----------



## Bagtown

Nice weiner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's see it Rob…..


----------



## JL7

Rob - 2 things…..

1. Try to refrain from using the word wiener. William or Rex could be lurking…....

2. I'm pretty sure I got old Wards lathe parts hidden away somewhere. Got them free. Post some pics!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Your homework for tonight is to figure out who made the lathe for Monkey Ward…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm diving under the covers to find Tuesday…..

Night All…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*WEINER* !!Dogs have arrived.


----------



## JL7

.............too late. Who let the dogs out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh oh!!! Rex showed up. SHHHhhhhh!!! Don't anyone mention *WEINER*!


----------



## JL7

Rex - hope your wife is feeling better and you got some shop time in….


----------



## KTMM

Evening fellow Stumpy Axeholes. I started my new job today, I spent it filling out paperwork and waiting. I got a hard hat with the company logo, and I went and bought a pair of steel toe boots. I swore I wouldn't do any IT work, but I got called over by a manager who wanted to know where his Word icon went. SO much for splitting away from the computer work. At least I got to enjoy the nice weather today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Did you find the "Word" icon? Or did you already forget the IT stuff?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What has one hundred teeth and eats weiners?
A ZIPPER!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congrats and I hope you like your new job Lucas.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why did the cowboy adopt a weiner dog?
He wanted to GET A LONG LITTLE DOGGY!


----------



## KTMM

Randy, I didn't find the icon, I walked the user through re-installing the icon himself. My supervisor was getting haggled by the other two supervisors today about, "his new guy that won't be in maintenance long"......

I was also informed that out of all the applicants from outside the company, I was the only one that passed all the tests, background checks and drug test…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have often wondered why Oscar Mayer Weiners are not kosher?, you can't obviously schlepp some onions and mustard on them at a Bar Mitzvah, could you.

Well another day down the pan. Had to change my shot appointment time so that I could take Sandra in to see the doc, as she was still running a temperature and came over all blotchy and the moaning kept the dogs awake last night. So off we both went to the doc's, I came out after my shot and accompanied her to her appointment. Her temperature had come down some and the doc said she definitely had something but hadn't a clue what it was. So now she's got a barrage of "try this" drugs and treatments to see which one works. We got home about 5pm and I think she is getting to be more like her old self …...... she bitched at me all the way home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## Bagtown

Hahahahahahaha
Nice Weinermobile.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well that last line means she's either feeling real bad, or starting to feel better Rex.
Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Bagtown

That VW is just plain rude.
Lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Won't that bun get soggy?


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, when she starts slapping you on the back of the head, you'll know things are looking up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like it Bags.
How do you think the police report would be written up if someone got rearended by that weiner?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If that starts happening Randy, it means you're not riding fast enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are (not so) slowly getting very heavy. I must call it a day. But before I go I have one thing I have to say…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

nytol

well it looks like it is just me
and me
even buddy is passed out

that's great news lucas
just stay away from the office


----------



## Bagtown

Hey David,

I'm here too.
Caught a cold from my son and I can't sleep.
My nose is gonna slide off my face from all the snot.
After 1am


----------



## patron

bummer

you need a nose warmer
maybe another bourbon

drink with a straw
so you don't get any in the glass


----------



## KTMM

And I'm out, gotta get up early….


----------



## patron

peek









this is not veneer
all 1/8" x 1/2"

you may have seen this before in my doors
but never this size


----------



## HamS

Marty, Love the box, but I am a sucker for cherry and maple. (and walnut, oak sycamore or whatever).

Good morning friends,

more labor for daily bread, then tonight it is back to work on the kitchen. I am preparing to mount the wall cabinets on the north wall. I had to build a small trestle to help hold up the range hood while we install the wiring and the duct work. It is a much saner time to work in the attic.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

Ham, I know you'll be glad when you're done with that kitchen.
I haven't seen photos in a while. Can you post some or link to where there are some posted?

Patron, that's nice.
I didn't think it was veneer though. I immediately though like intarsia or marquetry patterns. I also thought, because of the size compared to the quarter, an extremely accurate and detailed intarsia or marquetry pattern.


----------



## Bagtown

Patron, that's a big quarter.

Morning,

Caught a nasty cold this weekend.
Burning me up this morning.
Have a great day all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Keep it a family thread please, folks!


----------



## DamnYankee

I will attempt to post pictures today.
I did a little practice work yesterday once I got it set up….I need more practice!!!


----------



## patron

that's no QUARTER

it's a DIME


----------



## Gene01

David,
that's just really cool. Whatcha makin'?


----------



## patron

good question gene

i wonder myself

seems not much ends
where it started out

but new learning is good


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

If you want someone to shoot the legs of your box I would gladly have someone use a shotgun here. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
For those who may or may not be interested, I got the initial coats of Danish Oil on the lamp and shade today. It now has to sit for three or four days for the oil to completely dry before putting at least two coats of poly on.


----------



## patron

that sure brought out the grain

very nice william


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lamp is looking even better with the first coats of finish!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I also finished another short project today if you want to see it. It isn't much, but it's for my Dad.


----------



## bandit571

Working over a very expensive tool..









a before shot, and the after shot…









of my $.50 Stanley Handyman #133H Cordless screwdriver….


----------



## superdav721

Wonderful job William
Bandit your screwed.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Can't wait to see it with the light on!!!

Bandit,
You know we are serious folks here!!! Stop "screwing" around. Lol.


----------



## JL7

David - those are some crazy small little bits of accurate cutting…...wow…....

William - the oil really made it pop…..nice! Now patience…....cool little project for your Dad also….nicely engineered.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have patience for right now Jeff.
Actually, I've been down enough for so many weeks now that I've actually got a lot of shop maintenance type stuff I plan on doing while this takes up the space on my work bench. Oh, I know I could move it, but it gives me an excuse to stop making excuses on why I have gotten behind on some other things.
Cleanup.
Drill bit storage.
Two table saws to tune up. 
The list is long.
I won't bore ya'll with all the details.


----------



## gfadvm

William, That looks amazing with some finish (I shoulda used oil instead if just lacquer on my b'eye). You're making me look bad!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll let me know if my last response to Jeff shows up.
My internet is acting screwy tonight.
We'll blame it on Bandit.


----------



## JL7

Got it William - may not just be your computer - LJ's has been a problem to post sometimes…...

Always good to do the cleanup and maintenance….....I'm a bit behind on the maintenance stuff myself…...really got to be in the mood…


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - hows the book…? 

Also wondering how that forge is going…...thought we might see some crazy hammered things coming out…...


----------



## JL7

Marty's probably locked himself in the shop…..deadline is coming…..


----------



## JL7

Andy - sure am curious what you are working on there….


----------



## JL7

Randy's switching his blade-less planer on and off laughing out loud…...


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I got side tracked this weekend and only got to do the little plane.
Looks like we are on our way to a little maple finish contest. 
Now as far as the forge goes. The weather is right but coal has become such a problem I am about to go to gas.


----------



## Alexandre

What is the weather there you guys?
(In celsuis)


----------



## JL7

Dave - I like the sound of a maple finish contest…...should be good….

The coal is a problem to get….or to fire right?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's no contest.
The finish I'm working on is U-G-L-Y.
I say that because it's what my wife wanted.
I hate this finish.
It looks nice, but in my opinion, is too much of a pain.
I like my shellac.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I swear, you had better agree that my finish is ugly.
If you ever tell my wife it looks good, I'll be on the hook forever.
I'll be having to wait a week on oil to dry on everything I build for her.
Ya'll please just let me win this one with her.
I don't like slow finishes.


----------



## JL7

William - looks darn good from here….....your wife may be right…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wife may be right?????
What's wrong with you?
Us guys are supposed to stick together.
We're NEVER supposed to say the wife is right.
We only say that when we're talking to our own wives. 
Of course we never win that argument.
But we can try.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was right one time.
My wife told me I was right and she was wrong.

She must have known something was up, 
Because she woke me up before I could even finish that dream.


----------



## Gene01

No matter who among you two is right, I am absolutely right when I say that that is one dam fine lamp!


----------



## JL7

I did say "might"......plus I believe Gene just cast a vote as well….....just saying…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, I'm just joking.
The work and beautiful wood for this lamp I think makes it worth the finish time I'm putting in it.
I was actually surprised at the way the grain of the maple looked after the oil finish.
I wasn't sure it was going to be seen very well in pictures though.
I think it'll look even nicer after the several coats of polished poly is applied. 
That'll being out a shine to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm compiling my replacement parts order for the planer. The screws for the gibbs, (planer knife retainer thing-a-ma-jiggy thingies) are they hex or torx??? Mine came with hex, but the wrench needs to be replaced and I will be using the screws from your (soon to be mine) cutterhead/gibbs/blades.

I don't have a wife, SO I'm ALWAYS right!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If we are going to have a contest though, that means I may need to put a little extra time in that polishing, huh?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Randy,
You have us to tell you when you're wrong.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - hex…..metric….should be the same as yours…..get yourself a T-handle set if you don't already have…..

William - keep polishing…..I think Dave is serious…..and you wouldn't want Dave to win would you? Or would that make the wife right…..man, this is tricky…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'll finish the maple finish contest victorious! Vermont is famous for it's maple!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the info. Back to amazon/DeWalt/eReplacementParts…...


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I can't get my hands on any. I have a different avenue to try. I wanted to stay period with my methods.

Contest is on!
Everybody Get there best piece of maple and slap sum finish on it. One picture is the entry. We will keep a running tally of it.
Winner gets a Maple leaf.
William can you scroll us a small maple leaf?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, It's almost done; 8 coats of lacquer (but I'm getting some very fine orange peel that's making me crazy!). Don't get your hopes up as it doesn't compare to William's masterpiece. At least I didn't use your birdseye in my bathroom project I posted today! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Losers will get a Bandit Picture…









Makes a good Mouse trap, though. Place a few copies around the shop, it will either kill the mice, or drive them away. Is that spelled mice, or is it Meeeses. I'll have to check that out on the spelling.

Not Maple, but …









it will get a few coats of BLO later…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - sounds like game on…..

Andy - looking forward to seeing it…...and we have a finish contest going on! Speaking of bathrooms, I was thinking I should build a mini outhouse TP holder thing…...but probably not BE Maple….maybe cedar…....sounds like another contest opportunity…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When is this contest deadline.
Since it seems I've somehow became involved in it without meaning to get involved in it.
Yes, I can scroll a maple leaf.
But I could also provide trophy with a jar of maple syrup on it.


----------



## gfadvm

Count me out of the finish contest!!! Another small issue: does anyone have a good solution for removing soaked in,blood from walnut?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Antiqued the black dye on the table tonight and gave it a coat of simi-gloss poly. Forgot to install the screw blocks to mount the box to the table. Damn, I'll work on that tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's blood???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I have some crimson red dye. You could just cover it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's this contest thingy??? I want some maple syrup…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Last time I bled on some wood, I used Minwax Blood Red waterbased stain and blended it in.


----------



## superdav721

End of November.
Andy blood is not a finish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, that was a joke.
I have no idea if they really make that stain in a color named blood red.


----------



## superdav721

I am going to 
use a POPPED OILED FRENCH POLISH with maple syrup on top.


----------



## superdav721

Andy peroxide, but I dont know how much it will bleach the wood.
Test on a scrap.


----------



## patron

i'm in










3 1/2×5 x 3 1/2


----------



## gfadvm

My blood (damn hand saw!). David- That is a winner! How did you finish that?


----------



## patron

not done yet

that is my special
lacquer thinner formula

wipe it on with a paper towel
and snap pictures
before it dries

hope you are ok


----------



## DIYaholic

*Woooo-Hooooo!!!! YIPEE!!!*

My tool/wood budget just had an influx of funds. That and I just made history. Ok, a small milestone in my life. I just made my *Final Auto Payment*!!!

Because I earned it my friend…..
I'm cracking open a "Cold One"!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Very clever David! I've had worse paper cuts than this but it bled all over my project before I noticed it. I think sanding will fix it.


----------



## patron

seems i leave some blood DNA
on every project
sometimes just a splinters worth

WOW congratulations randy !


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Thanks, it feels good to NOT have that payment hanging over my head any more. I see more tools & some "real" wood in my future.

BTW: Nice box. what is the inlay made of?


----------



## patron

i think it is imbuia

a friend that makes inlay-ed belt buckles 
gave it to me years ago
had some water stains on it
but i made a sanding jig last night
and it cleaned right up

the jig is good to clean up those slims 
from re-sawing leftovers


----------



## DIYaholic

Everything I need to get my "new to me" planer up & running is either on the "Big Brown Truck" or has been ordered and will be on that truck shortly. With everything tallied, I've got a total of $304.66 into my DW735 planer. Not bad!

I'm a very happy camper!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I know nothing of "resawing slims", as I ain't got a good BS. I only have a 9" B&D benchtop BS. A real BS is my next major tool aquisition. I'm scouring CL hoping to find a deal…...


----------



## patron

you are on the home stretch now

good things coming up


----------



## patron

well i was up half the night last night

time to call it a night

nytol


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night David.

I'm not long for this night either, as 6:00am is only 5.5 hours away…....


----------



## superdav721

'artisan' from suebell on Vimeo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That's *JUST NOT RIGHT*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

On that *note*, I'm outta here.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gents.

Last evening after earning my daily bread, my elder son helped me with moving the first cabinet in the kitchen. We discovered the cabinets were nailed in. I am certain that the good Lord has a special place in hell for any one that would nail kitchen cabinets to the wall!

I'll get some pictures in a bit. I am moving the uppers first, then installing the range hood and hope to move the stove this weekend. I am really not looking forward to the task of redoing the plumbing which is what is next after the stove is moved.

Marty,

I like the box!

On the subject of wives: Miss J is ALWAYS right, at least I try to let her THINK that. Of course what she doesn't know can't hurt me, at least if she never finds it out. I may be Lord of the Manor, but I have learned that life is much more pleasant if I let her have her way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, you could make a band saw.
It is time consuming, but not hard.
In my opinion, my shop built band saw is much better than most I've seen and read about available commercially.

Morning all.
I gotta go back and watch the video Dave posted.
Someone commented that it "wasn't right", so it must be a good one.

Anyway, I'm sorry I petered out last night.
I fell asleep earlier than I thought.
Actually, I fell asleep without going to bed.
Yes, I dozed off leaned on my elbows in front of the computer.
Don't tell my wife. She was at work and doesn't know it.
I have been taking some antibiotics for an abcess tooth, and I think they're making me drowsy.

I will be done with my lamp though before Dave's deadline and post photos.
I never imagined I'd be in a finishing contest though.
Finishing is not at all something I'm very good at to begin with.
For the shade everyone seen yesterday, it wasn't me.
It's just oil on a wood that is extremely beautiful to begin with.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No.
No.
No. 
No. No. No. NO!

Randy is right on this one.
That just aint right.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone hear from Rex?
I worry about him when he doesn't make an appearance with at least one smart ass comment a day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I am OK William, Sandra is getting better, I have been looking after her and cooking etc., and only logged on briefly to read email and posts.
To top it all our washer quit with a full load of washing in it, so that has been a problem. Also as it has turned chilly, I am also busy rigging for winter mode inside and outside the house and looking for firewood etc..

I am still feeling good, that shot I got on Monday after the Friday chemo is Neulasta which among other things is supposed to counteract the damage the chemo does to my immune system.

Can't tell you what today brings, but whatever it is, I'll be hard at it. Hope I can get back here sometime.

You are all now ordered to have a great day and celebrate Randy's freedom.


----------



## JL7

David - nice looking project there! The competition is really heating up…...

Dave - I third that notion…....although it is a sustainable resource…..

William - how could you fall asleep with all the engaging conversation here??

Good luck on those cabinets Ham…..sounds like quite a challenge! I think you have convinced me that my old kitchen cabinets are GOOD ENOUGH!


----------



## DamnYankee

GROSS!


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are glued to the "Idot Box",

Rough Cut with Tommy Mac is on…....


----------



## Gene01

Was that a flute or a piccolo? 
Ah well, it's just B.S., anyhow.


----------



## Bagtown

Hi All,

Well this cold is still kicking my ass, but I forced myself into the shop today.
Cut some MDF shelves for a friends cabinet that's been in the shop waaayyyy too long. I'm not charging her money for this. She's a potter, and my wifes birthday is in a week and I'm trading for some pottery for my wife. I figure it'll be a nice change from wooden spoons. 
Also dug some birdseye off of the floor of the shop and starting making another candle box for my Dads wife's Christmas present. She sent over a bunch of roughsawn birdseye this summer, so I figure I'll make her something out of it.
Here's a picture of the dry fit for the dovetails.









I'd go in the maple finishing contest with you guys, but I'm afraid mines gonna have too much snot in the finish.

Time for some more cold pills.

Mike


----------



## patron

nice and tidy bags

make a great gift

get over that cold
or you will be playing santa this year
or rudolf

never mind
i forgot the world is going to end first

anyone have any plans for that


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I been meaning to make plans for the end. Maybe if I fail to plan then the end will fail to come…....

Mike,
Please don't dribble snot on your keyboard, for fear of your 'puter catching a virus and passing it my way!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought that was a nice lacquer finish… but it'snot…


----------



## superdav721

Thats snot funny. Oh wait yes it is.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate when people call mortising chisels "pig stickers". It offends me, it offends hand tool users, it offends pigs.


----------



## superdav721

I am not killing any pigs with my hand tools.


----------



## Bagtown

I don't have any pigs.
And I'm pretty sure I wouldn't stick them with a chisel, or anything else for that matter, if I did have any.


----------



## DIYaholic

But people do use chisels on dove(tail)s!!! I've even seen some people carve up a whale(stail)!!!

Just sayin'...


----------



## patron

i was going to think about this once
but went and got drunk instead

now here it is time again

think i will bake another cake


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here ya go William. A skool bus passed me today headin' west on I-70 headin' out of Indy…..

Note the jet engine sticking out of the back…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess that could be referred to as "FORCED" bussing!!


----------



## patron

huh nobody here tonight

bye


----------



## Bagtown

Yep, pretty quiet.


----------



## superdav721

I have been watchin B sci fi movies.
Back to the show.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

It is a chore to say something interesting this morning so I will just say good morning. Last night I had just got home from earning my daily bread and a little left over for the tax man, and I was sitting eating supper and trying to figure out what was next, move the stove or move another cabinet and the phone range. It was the guy in the band that does all the bookings. He asked me if I was free to play last night so I went and played a gig instead of working. I usually like to have a bit more warning for a gig, but with the show, it has been a long time since I played in front of anyone and it was refreshing. Isn't it interesting how many good excuses I can find to avoid finishing the drywall.

Grab today squeeze it and make it hollar.


----------



## superdav721

pass the coffee, morning Ham, world and assorted misfits.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Gents,

Blustery day here this morning.
Still slippin' and slidin' away.
Gonna have to force myself to accomplish anything today.
Have a good one


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....hope everyone is off to a good start…..I survived the traffic so far, so good…...

Bags - that is a great looking candle box…...you are really mastering those dovetails….....nice.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning one and all.

Nothing much to report here except Sandra is on the mend and it's the dreaded trash day.
It has turned chilly here, very early. The avatar pic was taken exactly 2 years ago and it was as hot as hell then, so amongst anything else, I am working on "winterizing" around here and preparing for what people say is a nasty winter. Later this afternoon I am going to one of my grandson's football game and hopefully Sandra will be up to it.
Sorry I have not been online much this week, seems like I have been busy all the time, including all the crap involved with some credit card fraud where someone made 2 charges to my credit card, which has been a real pain to get resolved. Anyway, I hope y'a;; have a great day and I hope things will return to normal around here real soon.


----------



## bandit571

This month is Moving Month! moving about 40 miles to the east of here. Going to be just downhill of the Highest Point in Ohio. campbell hill is maybe two miles up ( and I do mean up) the street from the new place. Place does have a SMALL basement/cellar. Still have to wire in a range. We have an electric range, but this place is set up for gas ranges. Not a big deal, just add a breaker, run the cable 25', and add an outlet for the 220v range. Tried to replace a thermocoupler on the gas water heater, WOW, not with my big hands. Grandson got the old one out, except for that #$


Code:


#

## clip.

Found an Antique store a few blocks away. Did you know that this..









MIGHT be made of Gold? The store wanted $40.00+ Tax for it! I could go to Menards, or Lowes, and buy a brand NEW Stanley/Bailey block plane, and have $10 left over for the gas tank. Don't even ask about the handsaws sitting there….


----------



## bandit571

next victum???









Just came today, via UPS. Looks like another FUN plane to do….


----------



## gfadvm

Well, I finished the project using the first of the wood Jeff gifted me with (posted tonight). Now if I can just remember how to do that. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72579 I hope this worked.


----------



## patron

and a worthy one at that andy

nice build


----------



## Bagtown

Link worked Andy.
Box looks very awesome.


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy - and yes - your links are working…....You may conquer woodworking and computers! You made quick work of that wood and quite impressive my friend!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great box Andy!!!

All I can say is that Andy & William are making me look bad. Ok, I do that myself, but I think the "bar" has been raised waaaaaay above anything I could clear!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you can do it…..and you have a project in mind…...go for it. Speak up if you get stuck…...


----------



## Bagtown

Here's a link to a friend of mines website.
http://www.brucehebert.com
I worked with him years ago at an aircraft parts mfg. plant.
He's very talented with more than a chainsaw too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Post time…..
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72581


----------



## superdav721

Mike that guy is unreal. Good stuff.


----------



## KTMM

Glad to hear everyone is doing a little better it seems. I myself get to work my first overtime shift within the first week of this new job tomorrow. I can't complain, like most people, I could really use the money and the experience. I think it will be a while before I'm used to leaning on a rail on top of a boiler several hundred feet in the air though. The more I think about it, I guess I'll have to go to the shop and cut some pocket sized basswood blanks for some small whittlings on my breaks if I plan to get some shop type work in.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, I've been telling him for years to quit his day job.
Those are what he does in his spare time.


----------



## gfadvm

Mike, That guy is by far the best I have ever seen. Guys in my area charge a fortune for tree carvings that aren't NEARLY that nice.


----------



## patron

great work your friend does mike
totally *real*


----------



## patron

peek










3" x 5" x 2 3/4"


----------



## Bagtown

Wow.
Sexy.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends.

All you guys making all this beautiful stuff and all I am stuck moving cabinets and installing range hoods etc. I got the range hood installed last night (and repaired the brand new one) so it is on to the last of the upper cabinets. LJ is flaking out on me so I am going to post and skedaddle before I lose anything else I type


----------



## superdav721

Ham disappeared?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Then, all of a sudden, Dave appeared. Nice trick.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning Gents,

Cold damp day here.
Dog didn't want to get up and go outside.
She's gonna like going to the vet this morning even less.

How's the shop reorganisation going Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
Bags, simple answer is nowhere this week. Sandra has been sick, took her to the doc and she is recovering and hopefully will be more of herself at the weekend. I have been tending to her and doing whatever chores I can around the house as she had been in bed for most of the week, or wrapped up on the couch.

I am really, really hoping I can get to the shop at the weekend and get something done, I'll just have to play it "by ear".

Hope all you guys have a great Friday, I'll try to get back later.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!
Home with youngest, she had ear surgery on Wednesday. The first day of the pool being open this past summer she busted her eardrum diving to the bottom of the deep end (she has done this many times in the past, so I don't know what made it different this time). She spent the WHOLE summer not allowed to swim in hopes it would heal. It didn't so, she had surgery. She's not allowed to be active (no running, jumping, playing, etc) for a month. Not even allowed to blow her nose. This is all very hard for my active 10 year old. Oh and she can't join me in the shop either.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got some really cool wood yesterday!


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## DIYaholic

A-Booo….


----------



## JL7

David has been busy….......looking good!


----------



## superdav721

I went to the shop and made 1 saw cut.
I got my fix.


----------



## Bagtown

You sure are easy Dave.


----------



## HamS

This is the part that is already finished:









Some of the stone floor before the grout:


----------



## patron

well done ham

it looks 
brand new !


----------



## superdav721

Ham it is so worth it when its done. Great work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Keep plugging along…...
Just think about how good that first meall will be from your new kitchen!!! Lookin' good.


----------



## superdav721

I hate eBay!
sept when I win then I love eBay!


----------



## gfadvm

David- Those "peeks" are just amazing.


----------



## patron

hang on andy

another coming soon

thanks

for all you bud's

i did get to skype with roger
a bit ago

and saw him without his hat

i was amazed
his head is shaped
like a rexagon


----------



## superdav721

I win 



























David that was funny.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, at least it was not like a rextahedron, good lookin' aren't I?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, kudos on the remodeling, you are almost there.
Nice box David, like the concept.
Randy, your birthday is OVER, so get over it and look forward to my millstone birthday coming up soon.
Dave, what can I say ..?......No matter where you go - there you are on Ebay.

Evening ALL


----------



## superdav721

Rex that to was funny.


----------



## patron

interesting shape for sure

but waterford crystal
i just saw sandra walking behind you mostly
and some glint of the light

guess that yoga is working for you

very clear headed


----------



## superdav721

See if this pic is better.


----------



## patron

mo bigger dave

nice score


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I did post the video of you on some sites including; (partial list)

*Rent a Jock.
Christian Shingles Network.
California Psychicits. (they know you are out there)
America's Most Wanted
Hooker World
Center for Disease Control
The Kimosabe Intitute
Mothers Against Gourmet Grub (MUGG's)*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice tie clip Dave.


----------



## patron

i sure appreciate that roger

it would be nice
to have someone
that can carry their own weight around here
maybe even pick up the car
when i need to change the oil


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You need Jack, David, but I hear he does not know much.


----------



## patron

i was thinking more like olga

someone to put the roof rafters on the shop
and walk up a ladder
carrying 70 - 3/4" sheets of OSB wafferwood

two problems though

i can't feed her
and i don't speak russian


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been researching bandsaws. I'm looking at this one from Grizzly! I would get the riser block for it also, an additional $79.00.

What say you all???


----------



## superdav721

"Randy it looks to be a fine chunk of machinery. And for that price.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/486":http://lumberjocks.com/topics/486


----------



## patron

looks good randy
and grizzly has parts and good service


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, It depends on what you want it to do. I am one of those who researches/overthinks all my major purchases and I looked at this saw and decided to buy the 17" extreme series for several reasons: 2HP,cast iron everything,12" resaw capacity,cast iron trunions,tall resaw fence included,etc. I've had mine for 3 or 4 years and love it! I wanted to buy once and not have to upgrade or add features later so if you can swing the extra$, I'd go for the 17". I got lucky and caught a free shipping deal as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Thanks for the input. Unfortunately, the 17" is out of my budget, so 14" it is. I'm also hoping something will show up on CL. No luck so far, time will tell.


----------



## DIYaholic

My computer must have given ME a virus. I feel like [email protected]!!!

On that note, I need to get some sleep before I awake for WORK in the morning. Working on a Saturday & sick, is not my idea for a goos start to a weekend.

NYTOL (maybe I should make that NYQUIL!!!),
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ (cough) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (sniffle) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (achooo)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For that amount of money Randy, catch a Greyhound. Bring a motor, two lengths of steele shaft, a handful of bearings, and a 105" blade. I recommend the Woodslicer from Highland Woodoworking. I'll help you build one.


----------



## patron

'gnight randy

hope you get well soon


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Gentlemen,

I have cleaned the grout off the floor this morning. I have probably three more cleanings before it is ready to seal. I also have painted the closet already. Now it is time to sit back and watch the wood working shows. First is "The Woodsmith shop, next is Roy Underhill and then probably I will rewatch a Stumpy show.

Coffee is like Miss J, sweet and hot, how can one guy be so lucky.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….....

Half a pot of coffee left, but it's going fast…....

Ham - the remodel is looking good - as others have said - you will really appreciate the upgrade - nothing good comes easy!


----------



## JL7

Dave - that is a sweet little marking gauge…..so we LIKE eBay now or ?? Keep us posted…...

David - more cool boxes with flair…very nice.


----------



## JL7

Randy - the ole' bandsaw debate….....that Grizzly 14" always seems to get good reviews and the price is certainly right for a new saw…....I think Andy made some really solid points as well. Before I forget, you should consider keeping your old saw as well…...This way you can keep a small blade in it for doing intricate work.

I was really lucky to get 2 great saws off CL cheap. I have an 18 Craftsman that was pretty rough (for $200 I think). Added new urethane tires, built Lignum Vitea guides and it really cuts nice…..and I found a pristine (made in USA) Delta 14" for $100 or maybe $125, didn't need to do much but general cleaning to get that machine cutting good.

My biggest issue was finding a blade that will hold up to cutting really hard wood, exotics and such. I've never tried the Woodslicer, but have used several Timberwolf blades (which cut great initially, but lose there edge fast) and Olson All Pro blades, which I DON'T recommend - will never do that again.

The real surprise came when I found a link on LJ's to these: http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Sterling-3-8x032x3TPI-X-tra-Duty-Carbon-Blade-STL-3-8032x3HXD.htm

They are in-expensive and CUT GREAT! I really can't believe how good they cut. And they are 1/2 the price of the premium blades…....give them a try…....It's Hal Taylor's website, so all the stuff there is hand picked by him.

Randy - don't forget Marty's trick - keep your eyes on those auction listings…....there is a sweet old Rockwell saw on auction right now here…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Don't quite know what today will bring, depends on how Sandra is when she wakes up, but there is more than a good chance I will get some time off to pursue some shop time, even if it is just making headway with the restoration.

After watching the latest debate and reading the "news"?, I have decided that if one certain lot win, then the next day I will be one of Bud's Gun Shop's best customers. I'll be fortifying the shop and making a new area for bulk ammo storage.

I do really hope y'all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Afternoon.

I slept in.
It's really cold out there this morning.

David - If you do get Olga to come and live with you don't worry about speaking russian. Love is a language understood by all. 

Well, I think I finally managed to scrape up the cash to go to that truck driving school. So a week from monday I start. Looking forward to the change this will bring.

We have a food and wine pairing evening to attend tonight. I just got an email from a friend who owns the wine making store that is putting on the event telling me to be prepared. There are 5 courses plus cheese plus dessert plus all the different wines to try with the different foods. I used to cater all the foods for these events but not this time. This time I'll be out front enjoying myself.

Marty - I hope today goes off without a hitch, and congratulations on acquiring a new daughter.

Mike

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave - Thats a marking gauge? When I looked at it at first I thought it was a miniature spokeshave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for all the BS input/advice! (BS- could mean bandsaw or could mean…....)
I may actually take Andy's advise and squirrel away a few more funds. I have a bonus from work coming and with NO MORE auto loan payments, I may be able to put enough away for a GREAT BS, as oppossed to a good one. It could be problematic though. My pockets are always erupting into flames when I have "extra" money!!!

Today's "To-Do" list:
1) Half a day of work. DONE
2) Repair/replace the chef's leaking toilet seal. (Currently, trying to muster the energy)
3) Laundry, clean/organize bedroom. (remove ac, put window fan in storage…)
4) Put away summer clothes.
5) Pull out the fall/winter waredrobe.
6) Putter in the shop. (get ready to install Planer parts)
7) Have a cold one. (or two or twelve)

I gotta run. TTFN…....


----------



## superdav721

Yes Mike. Its a wheel on one side and a pin on the other.
I built the dogs a winter doghouse. I made it to the shop but didn't get much done.


----------



## patron

gee randy
i been here 13 years
and all that is still on the list

don't burn yourself out
all in one day


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah Randy, slow down a little. I still have my winter coat hanging by the front door from last year. See I don't have to worry about moving winter stuff out and putting my shorts away for the winter. Its all right in the same place.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I promise that I will NOT "burn myself out" today (or any day for that matter).

I got the toilet fixed. Do you know what a PIA it is to remove a toilet when the supply valve WON'T turn off the flow of water!!! I did end up also replacing the supply valve, but that was a PIA because the main water supply valve would NOT stop the flow of water!!! NO, I'm not replacing the main shut off. I'm leaving that to someone else.

My chef has added to my "To-Do" list. He has asked me to install a few towel racks and a corner shelf.

Oh, I hear him cracking the whip!!! Gotta go…...


----------



## patron

time to bang your beer bottle on the table

'more beer more food'

you want towel racks
i'll give you towel racks


----------



## JL7

Funny Stuff! Randy is TOO motivated!

Here is an idea for Chef:



















Note - the white spots are just cob webs!! Can't make that up…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
He said he'd take it. He'll be able to read his gourmet magazines in piece & quite, because the kids wouldn't disturb him in there!!!

The "To-Do-Do" list at the chef's place is complete. I'm cracking open a cold one.


----------



## HamS

I wonder how much we could get for this one? It is the real deal, although it has been moved from it's original place. This was replace with indoor plumbing in 1967.


----------



## HamS

I got another cabinet mounted, the stone grouted, and the stone in the 30" nearest the wall is sealed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good progress there, Ham. You'll be slavin' away at the stove in your new kitchen in no time.


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## JL7

The phases of the moon done with a B.E. Maple background….....Very original…...Like that A LOT!


----------



## patron

thanks jeff

looking for ways to enhance the B.E.
not distract from it

i'm starting to get a little pile of these peeks

will wait to finish them all together
before i post


----------



## JL7

I'm working on a jig saw puzzle - well 2 of them…...a pair of end tables…....all solid Maple. I bought a bunch of 20" Maple strips cheap so trying to find uses for them besides cutting boards…....

The cutting and (and re-cutting) of these parts is crazy…...here are some dry fit photos…....two things:

1. I actually used curves…..
2. Make a cut list first…...so you don't need to re-setup all the critical cuts twice…....

Looking for input on whether to finish before assembly or not…...never done that before….Also thinking about building a drawer in the top space…...will see….


----------



## patron

looks like you are gaining on it

if you split the tenons
and drive a little wedge in them
(one each side of tenon)
you might get away with pre-staining
and no glue


----------



## JL7

Thanks David…...good idea on the wedges….I should clarify, I was only talking about pre-finishing the inside…the reality is I just hate finishing…......


----------



## superdav721

Yes Jeff I would at least get a spit coat on before assembly. Blue tape your joinery.
Looking good and curvy.
Groovy


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hear ya regarding finishing.
I've found a perfect finishing solution…....
I DON'T ever get started, NO finishing required!!!


----------



## superdav721

Finishing is 50 percent of the project.


----------



## JL7

Groovy! You did grow up in the sixties….....thanks Dave - blue tape is my friend…..I wish I knew someone who "liked" to finish so I could out-source…..Maybe a coat of shellac and some urethane?


----------



## superdav721

I hate finishing. Buy the time construction is at 99 percent, I have had enough of the project. Then comes the time consuming finishing.


----------



## Bagtown

For David.

PEEK-A-BOO


----------



## gfadvm

Lots of good stuff tonight: Jeff- can I resaw 10" of Jatoba with those 3/8" blades? David- Love the moon phase concept!


----------



## superdav721

I paid $13.75 for this.









This one is listed now.









I think I did well.


----------



## JL7

Andy - yes you can…...try it, you'll like it…...


----------



## JL7

Excellent Dave - I believe we now LOVE eBay…....right?

BTW - now I want one…...for $13.75…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You should be ashamed! You stole that (but I'm happy for you. Jeff, I paid $70 for the 1 TPI I'm using now. That would be a MAJOR savings. (maybe I could even afford to buy some wood instead of begging off my buddies!). I'll order one if the can make my odd size (131 1/2").


----------



## JL7

Andy - they will make any size you want (I think)....I use 133" and no problem…..please let us know how it works on your Grizzly….


----------



## patron

thanks mike

that's exactly how i look

before i look
in the mirror
in the morning


----------



## superdav721

It is so hard to catch a deal. I bid on over 20 items and had to snipe that one. I was determined to win something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good (mid)morning all,

Looks like everyone is either sleeping in, out in the shop or stuck spending time with family!!! I'm in the middle of my coffe & sunday morning shows.

I never did get to MY "To-Do" list yesterday. Perhaps today will be the day, then again…....


----------



## patron

morning

look in your back pocket randy
that's where i usually find
last months list

you want to 'sneak up' on them


----------



## DamnYankee

Is Crepe Myrtle wood any good for woodworking? They are cutting a lot of them down near my house. These are fairly mature, truck about 10"+ i diameter.


----------



## patron

here is some google on myrtle

https://www.google.com/search?q=crepe+myrtle+wood&hl=en&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9-J6UN

looks like good wood
the shrubs are mostly walking canes

but you would have to be 
the jolly green giant
to have one 
with a 10" dia


----------



## superdav721

David I have lots of myrtle around here.
I wanted the file handle.
The other little tools are a bonus.


----------



## patron

nice score dave

i remember these tools
from childhood

a good file handle 
is always good to have


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## superdav721

Nice David.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just stopping in to say HI!!!
It was a cool, rainy day here in the Green Mountains. A great day to putter around the house but unfortunately, not in the shop. 
Did you see the skydive from the edge of space??? Watching it made me want to jump out of a plane again!!!
I'm off to the chef's house, he owes me a meal!!! I think it's "chicken 'n bisquits" tonight.

TTFN…......


----------



## patron

sounds good randy

i just had a similar meal

chicken snack-ramen noodles
and saltine crackers


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello fellow misfits and mental patients.

Still busy "winterizing", Sandra was well enough to cook chicken fried steak, cream gravy mashed potatoes and baked beans….yum

I'll be back later after I finish the chores.


----------



## superdav721

Today I built an under the bed drawer for my grandsons clothes.
Yes Dave used pocket screws and a t nailer.


----------



## JL7

Blasphemy Dave…...you got the fever?


----------



## superdav721

No I had two hours and started with rough red oak


----------



## JL7

Dave - there are times when pocket screws a nailer where simply made in heaven…...sounds like this is one of them times!

Cool design there David - no idea how you do it…..good for you. Am pondering doing some inlay on the tables but can't seem to pull the trigger….....spent half the day sanding and sanding and then I sanded some more….... assembled one table and the glue in the joints was enough to damn near kill me trying to get them together. Guess they were a bit too tight…..got a bit frantic there…..

Very appropriate video there Rex…..I think on Tuesday we'll be seeing some of that LIVE…...


----------



## gfadvm

Nice peek David. Tip Of The Day: Don't try to make anything from blackjack oak except a fire. More on this as the week/project progresses.


----------



## patron

i'm guessing it's bear to work with
huh andy

well there are still smaller things 
to build later


----------



## superdav721

I want this


----------



## patron

i'll look around on the dresser dave
you can have all the change i find


----------



## superdav721

Thats a start David.
I have seen 3 of these and they all are in this price range.


----------



## patron

if you could afford one of these
you might as well
buy your own rainforest

and plow all the exotics you like


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, I'm sure a man with your skills and talent could make one.
In the meantime I'll have a look between the sofa cushons and see how much change is there.


----------



## superdav721

Oh no Patron is the talented one.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Surely there is a power tool that does the same job as that thingy? And for a lot less! But it is cool looking. If I find one at a garage sale, I'll send it to you cause I wouldn't have a clue what to do with it.


----------



## superdav721

Andy I kill a few electrons every now and then.
It just looks cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I can throw my empties into the fund! That should get you most of the way there!!!


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Another week is upon us and I am starting out tired. I had forgotten that I needed to seal the floor before I continued, so I sealed the stone, at least in the 30" next to the wall. I completely forgot about needing to put base board in until I was 'gently' reminded by Miss J. So I am putting in baseboard now. The wall behind the cabinets and stove is molded in the shop white pine painted white. The exposed parts of the wall will have oak.

Rehearsals are underway for the Christmas show, "Heirlooms" at the local fancy restaurant.

I went to assemble the wall/cabinet/pipe hider I have made for behind the shower and found that one of my shelves was just a tiny bit too long. This is a wall made up of panels that are held in place by the shelves. It is designed so that everything can be removed without tools if you need access to the plumbing of the shower. I will post a sketch up to explain it a bit and a pic when I get it complete. However, I discovered I needed one more shelve to make up the area and so I glued the shelf up yesterday while the Colts were losing. I have to finished the new shelf and trim off a tiny smidge from one of the shelves so it will go together. I foolishly made the assumption that the wall in the house was straight and square. A shelf that fits the space 4" from the floor does not fit the same space 48" from the floor.


----------



## DamnYankee

So….
I am in the process of making another flag/shodow box for our departing commander. The design I chose requires bent lamination, two mirrored sides to be specific. So the first lamination did not glue up so well. way too many/large gaps between laminations. Next lamination went really well. So I then had to make the other side on the same mold. It went well, and I joined the two pieces together at one end (the overall shape will be that of a shield, the shape of our unit patch). Went back to it a few days later and one bent lamination decided it didn't like the shape it was bent in and significantly changed. So now the forth lamination is on the press. If this one doesn't work I will change my design idea and bitch about the wasted wood.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks are you removing the thickness of your lamination from the mold?
That helps me.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Although frustrating, I hope you are enjoying your looooong awaited shop time!

I recieved two UPS pakages today. One, from Jeff/JL7, contained a replacement cutter head and blades for my DW735 planer. The other, from Amazon, held my new in/out feed tables. I'm now awaiting; dust shroud, DC adapter and hex T-wrench. Then my planer will be whole again!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I prefer not to be associated with the EPL!!! (Electron Preservation League)


----------



## JL7

Planer
----->
Planer

??

Which is it Dave?


----------



## JL7

Can you jump out of your planer from 24 miles in the air Dave?


----------



## JL7

Poured the Sta-Bil in the Triumph tonight and took here out for the season finale…....the good news is, I get my garage back for the winter…...the bike goes in the shed out back…......


----------



## DIYaholic

That jump was incredible!!! Made me want to jump out of another air*plane*!!!


----------



## superdav721

EPL that was funny!
Jeff I road home today in short sleeves on mine.


----------



## JL7

Dave - you got a definite advantage on the riding season for sure! It is hit or miss from here on out….mostly miss. On a few VERY rare occasions, I've been able to ride into December, but I'm not that interested in COLD riding anymore…....

I used to be much more hardcore on the riding, rain, sleet, snow…...now I stick to fair weather…...


----------



## DIYaholic

The latest that I ever rode mine was Dec 1st. I had to get it removed from the "off street" parking spot and into winter storage. I took it for a last ride while it precipitated in the crystaline state, yeah, it was snowing!!! That was a CCCOOOOLLLLLDDDD ride. Storage was in my spare bedroom. So yes, I rode my bike through the livingroom!!!


----------



## superdav721

I had to go to college on one for 3 years. When I got out I didn't get on one for ten. Now its all I want to do. If its 50 degrees I will go to work on mine. Any colder and I get in the ole Ford. We dont really get cold here till mid January.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - all I had for years in college was a bike too. In the winter I had a duffle bag (big Army style) that held all my cold weather clothing when I got OFF the bike on campus.


----------



## JL7

Yep - below 50 degrees on the bike gets real bone chilling…....Randy - what do (or did?) you ride?

Dave - question…....I picked up a set of DMT diamond paste - you think I can use an MDF disc on the worksharp and make that work? Or do you need the special DMT disc?


----------



## DIYaholic

My first bike was a Kawi KZ650, then I had a Honda CB750K. This was some 10-15 years ago. I'll get another some day, just not today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you recovered from the weekend wedding???


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to settle in and get my beauty sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Mornin guys,

I will have to record something and post it with my new guitar. I got a Martin D-16GTE last night. She sings like a bird, now I wish I was worthy of playing it.

remodelling has to wait a bit while I play with my new toy.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the dmt kit provides a disk that has a thin denim material adhered to it. I would get a mdf disk and 3m some bed sheet to the top of it.
I will get you a picture of the disk this afternoon
Ham I hope you enjoy that new toy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone.
Ham, you deserve a little musical interlude with your new Martin, enjoy.
Well, I have been "off" for several reasons over the past week. I have been playing nurse to Sandra, who is now almost back up to speed, the great washing machine requiem, and falling over twice at the weekend. Got lots of bruises and lots of aches which I am dealing with and a lot of chores which I can't get to.
Following the demise of the washer, which served us well for over 20 years, we have a replacement coming today with some high hopes that it may last as long as the old Monkey Ward's Admiral - yeah right. We got this new machine on a 6 month interest free deal, so we will be making snacks and dog treats to get it paid for, hopefully in record time. 
I did manage to completely dismantle that huge garment rack (20 ft) that I constructed earlier this year when the infamous garage sale took place, and I have installed a new Internet W/L router that I have had for about 6 months, the old one suffered from getting "stuffed up" too much and required resetting every day, sometimes more.
Shop time is earmarked for Thursday after I have gone and got my drivers license renewed - yeah it's THAT time.

So I hope everyone has a great day and does something really remarkable and gratifying. Be Safe.


----------



## Gene01

Admiral? I wouldn't want a washer from a company that also makes TVs. So, we bought an LG. Is there anything LG doesn't sell?
Seriously, some of that Monkey Wards stuff was good stuff. I had a Wards 4" belt sander that just wouldn't die. Finally gave it away. MIL had a kitchen full of appliances she bought at Wards. Don't know if they were all made for/by them, but they were old when I was dating her daughter and she still had them when she passed, 9 years ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, actually the new washer is an Electrolux, and LG used to make, a while back, really really crappy monitors under their real name Lucky Goldstar….better to use LG as a disguise to Lucky Goldstar. That said, they do now produce pretty decent goods.
A while ago I was offered an old Ward's shaper - an exclusive brand sold by them, and for $25 with 6 sets of cutters it was a steal, made in the USA. I used to love Ward's scratch and dent sales, great bargains, in fact the surviving dryer to the old washer is still in use and the dent in the front panel has never bothered anyone. I also have an upright freezer from Ward's I purchased in 1991, and it still works like a champ.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff here are some pics. It is a thin piece of plastic with cloth glued to it. I just aply the paste and go to town.




































It rides on top of the disks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For those interested parties, here's a shot of the lamp after the final coat of finish was on. I will have more photos and a project post in the next day or so.
What else have I been up to besides general shop maintenance and cleanup?








Cypress blocks.








I said I would not buy anymore #4 planes. How can you pass up a $1 deal though?








I also said a shelf was all I would ever need for my puny little plane collection. It started taking up more shelf space than originally anticipated though.
Also, I've been to a family reunion this past weekend I may talk about.

I will eventually post on all this and more. I'm sorry, since a recent doctor's visit, I haven't actually been in a very talkative mood. I'll recover, accept, and overcome. Till then, I thought ya'll might like an update.

Before I go though, I think some of you may like to see the top of the lamp body with light shining down on it. I found it one of the most beautiful things I've seen in a long time. I'm a little biased though.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - thanks for the pics….....I'm sure I got some ratty denim shirts in the closet (somewhere…) I think I will try the 3M trick with the MDF and see what happens…Appreciate it man!

Put the bike away one day too early cause it was off the charts nice today…....70 and sunny….don't get much better than this….


----------



## JL7

Hey William - good to hear the update - things a really looking good! That top is incredible…....Sapele right? Like Mahogany on steroids…....

Sorry about the doctor talk bs - keep your head up….


----------



## DIYaholic

The mighty William has spoken & I have seen the light! The lamp is lookin good!!! I'm anxiously awaiting one of your "ramblings", as I'm sure it will be an interesting one. BTW: Plane collecting is NOT an addiction, it is a compulsion!!!

We have commenced "Operation Fall Clean Up"!!! With some of the maaaaaany leaves already down, we have started rounding up a few of them. We don't mind if a few slip away, we'll get 'em in the end!!! I'm tired.


----------



## JL7

Today's score….got some more 80/20 from work…....they were going to discard…..so I feel I'm doing the green thing by taking it home…..It was in the form of a kiosk like thing with a swivel base…..but I tore it down and cleaned it up….










Added to the existing inventory…..










Anyone have an Erector set growing up? I had one….then years later, got my Dad's set…this stuff reminds me of that…....except the holes are not pre-drilled and requires a bit of planning before creating cool stuff…..

Now - what to build…....hmmmmm

Then the inspector showed up….....


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - Operation Fall Clean Up has started here as well…...but the Maples are still holding strong…....


----------



## DIYaholic

The Oaks are the last to fall around here!

If I had that much 80/20, I'd be building myself a CNC Router!!!


----------



## JL7

Reminds me of a tune…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - unfortunately - the 80/20 alone is not up to the task of the CNC router…...

Need a bit more precision thans this…...but I LIKE your thinking…..I don't need a CNC router, but Iwant a CNC router!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is the 80/20 the light/thin walled version???


----------



## JL7

Not sure?


----------



## superdav721

Man I love Rush.
William it looks great. 
Sorry about the visit.


----------



## gfadvm

William, The lamp looks spectacular with the finish on it! That quilted birdseye is the coolest stuff I have ever worked with. Now we need to figure how to get even with Jeff. I've got a lot of scrap iron but the shipping would be BAD. Hey Jeff, Got any use for an 8' piece of 12" steel I beam that weighs about 400#s?


----------



## Bagtown

80/20? In my world thats ground beef/fat ratio.

William, good to hear from you. Lamp looks stupendous. Is your wife happy with it?

RUSH. Wow. They're currently still touring. I find they don't seem like old guys trying to play the same old music. Geddy Lee still has that wailing voice. Love to see them in concert.


----------



## gfadvm

The blackjack oak battle is nearly over and I'm proud to report: I'm winning!


----------



## KTMM

and…. I'm back. Now I'm gone…...


----------



## JL7

Andy - nothing coming to mind right now for the 12' I-Beam - but thanks for the offer!! I am however interested in the blackjack oak battle…........


----------



## JL7

Neil Pert:


----------



## superdav721

http://www.youtube.com/rakuou001#g/u


----------



## HamS

It is morning again already.

I got quite a bit of cleaning up and additional demo of the kitchen done preparing to move some more cabinets.

I also spent a bit of time practicing. Funny, how I can find time to practice after I bought a new quitar. I think I am going to devise a storage case/music stand/amp case for it so I don't have to fight with the case to practice, but it will have a protected place to live while I am not playing it. I think that project needs to wait until the kitchen is done though or Miss J might have a few words to say that preachers normally do not use.

Jeff,

WHy do they call that 80/20? That looks like the legs that go into the riser/platform system for the stage at the theatre I perform in. I have often been covetous of that as I have many times considered raising the floor of my shop so that the duct collection pipes are not in the way of walking and sweeping. Those would be the perfect supports for a floor. It also looks like they would make killer supports for lumber storage and the like.

William,

That lamp is just incredible. I was a little unsure of the proportions when I first saw it, but it has really grown on me and I like it a lot.

The first cup is gone and time to fetch the second. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Pass the coffee Ham. Please,


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all,

Ham - congrats on the new guitar! 80/20 is really the company name usually associated with this stuff (8020.net). The stuff I have is actually made by Parker IPS. They do call out the profiles based on cross section. The stuff I have is 40mm, so 40-40 for the square stuff and 40-80 for the rectangular stuff.

The stuff can be used for lots of things, including your floor, but it's really spendy!! I got mine for the cost of cleaning it up….I've used this stuff to build my router table and also my workbench base…......very sturdy for sure…..

Have a great day!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning, morning people.
Ham, looks like your new instrument has inspired another project. Hope you get a lot of pleasure with the ax.

Jeff, those extrusions are really nice and are ideal material for all manners of construction and project ideas.

Well Dave,.....there you are. The early morning Ebay shopper, what will you find today?

William, I can only echo the other comments on the lamp, it is just exceptional.

The washer problem is solved with the installation of a new one which I hope will last a long time like it's predecessor. Sandra spent hours trying out all the different settings and got a ton of backlog washing done, so now I have clean underwear on. lol
Today I have more work to do in the garage and I'll also be taking the lumber from the clothes rack I took apart to the shop and hopefully be able to spent some time there, I'll just have to see how everything goes. Whatever I get to do, I will be content with as at last I am up on my feet and able to do more.

Everyone have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Gene01

Roger, Isn't it great to start the day with clean undies? Ahh, small joys! Don't over do in the shop, now.

William, as I said earlier…or I think I did…a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, Yes it is and Sandra has washed everything with a Febreze scented detergent, just hope tons of people come and want to sniff my undies. 
As far as the shop goes, it will be continuing the great refurb, and I'll make sure I don't go over the top as I have before which led to more down time. Knowing when to quit is a new virtue I have to master. lol
I have so many projects lined up in my brain that they are starting to fall out of my ears.


----------



## patron

interesting rex
what color undies
do you prefer

i wear haines myself
not sure they come in colors


----------



## DS

Sorry to break it to you Rex… If you wife is washing your undies in deodorizing perfumy stuff, there might be another problem to discuss… (Chances are she was gettin' tired of sniffing your undies already)

T.M.I. If you know what I mean. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Well Rex I was outbid on this fine in canel gouge.


----------



## superdav721

;(


----------



## KTMM

Oh well Dave. I might know somebody that has a few of those lying around…..

Nothing like 50-60 hour work weeks. I had a dam class today to learn about dams and how a dam malfunction could lead to dam problems for most of the city…

Oh yes, I have a feeling that I will be able to get some WOOD carving in between now and Christmas. Just in time to make some presents…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David & DS251, that all Depends.

Dave, that anal gouge looks nasty, who would pay a s*** pot load of money for that?

Damn Lucas, I had a damn dream last night about a damn dam malfunction which caused lotsa damn problems for most of the damn town, it was very tragic. Damn.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and David, I wear whatever he wife's wearing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Guy's I'd love to hang out and blabber away, but my body & eyes are veeeery much against it.

Rex,
It's good to have you up & about and out & around.

OLNYT, err I mean
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Randy, dream about where you are going to eat tomorrow.


----------



## patron

i guess that's one way
of getting in the wife's pants


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, it's not that difficult if you have a map and snow chains.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice job on the lamp William, I can just hear the strains of Debbie Boone's "You light up my Life" as you give it to the wife. What a turn on?


----------



## patron

good one rex

nice to have you back
in your primal stance

ready for anything


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey David, found this picture of Olga and you on holiday in Siberia. Nice hat man.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My firewood aquisition plans almost backfired today. I had a list of vendors and the first two I called said they were "out" of firewood as there had been a huge run on it. So I called the third vendor who also told me they were flat out of firewood too, and the only material they had left was a cord or two of dried cow patties that they could substitute for wood. I know that some country folks living way back in the back lands actually do use the patties for BBQ's, stoves and ranges, especially when cold weather comes. These folks even have their own recipes, one that comes to mind is a cake, a pattie cake, which I'm told goes down well at shotgun wedding receptions.
The guy said, take it or leave it, I have only got these 2 or 3 cords left, and one of them is mixed patties, consisting of 50% Angus and 50% Longhorn, giving you the tightest BS that burns a long time.
They deliver tomorrow and I'm asking for help from you guys to come and give me a hand stacking this s--. As a fringe benefit, cake will be served with gizzard broth. Sorry, no sheep's eyeball casserole this week although Sandra is looking into it.


----------



## patron

that's a pretty good likeness

we must have been partying hard though

i don't have bags under my eyes
unless we go at it good

that firewood sounds like a good deal for you rex
make you feel right at home


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, not the best pics, but every time I see that movie, that actor reminds me of you, got your eyes and eyebrows, plus the same taste in women.


----------



## patron

i thought you had photoshoped the first one
he looks like the guy 
i see in the mirror

i do have one eyebrow however
like a flying bird
over my eyes

and yes olga is nice


----------



## HamS

Good Morning all,

Raining heavily here, at least it is liquid and not chrystalline. Not much work got done yesterday, but I did earn my daily bread, which is a good thing. It is often amazing to me how tired I can get from sitting on my backside thinking real hard and typing away furiously on a computer.


----------



## patron

morning ham

have some coffee

there will always be work to do


----------



## patron

hi marty

'to work
to work

to drive a fat truck'

have a safe day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

sdfgab sagaaa segghhxd …..........oops, sorry, wrong planet.

Good morning fellow misfits and assorted low life.
Ham, mental fatigue is the worst kind of tiredness, I used to have it with my job, but now I'm just mental.

Did you stay up all night David? How's Olga?

All is well in Rex's kingdom, who knows what today will bring.


----------



## Gene01

AKA Rex, I put your opening comment in Google Translate and it came back as (DELETED) Well anyway, shame on you. Besides, what you suggest is impossible….on this planet.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Gene, nothing better than a little insanity to start the day. 

I can't help it really, as I was a fairly recent recipient of a brain transplant as the old one was was running out of RAM (Really Asinine Mischief). Luckily a donor was found, a government official who didn't need it anymore, so as luck would have it, the replacement brain is installed and running on 7 of the 8 cylinders quite well. I am now able to function better, the only drawback being, that the #8 cylinder controlled the donor's speech delivery, so I find it really embarrassing and awkward to now talk out of my anus. It's not that bad really, as I am finding that I am not and isolated case, there seem to be a lot of others suffering from the same affliction. 
It's a small world, isn't it?


----------



## Gene01

You are extremely lucky. At least you have seven others. It seems some are *single* cylinder brains. Most are that #8 cylinder, too. 
Saw a few of those on TV a few days ago. Tis the season for idiocy, though. 
Just makes me want to yell "sdfgab sagaaa segghhxd!!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear you Gene, makes you wish you were back on Ork.

But welcome to the III group (Insane, Irreverent and Incorrigible section of LJ's)

Not happy about AK-47's being available to all and sundry, so I'm scanning CL for an M1-A1 and body armor for my dog. Funny world we live in?


----------



## Gene01

Hope your CL search is fruitful. It's better to be safe than sorry, they say. 
Here is a helpful link. Doggie Armor
Not CL, but here's an Abrams for sale. Tank
Might do better on fleabay, though.
Thinking of changing my forum name to Gene Howe aka III


----------



## TedW

Hi Everybody! Sorry to drop out for a while…. again. I finished all the work I had to do and I don't have any more scheduled any time soon, so I'm gonna hang out and pester you guys for a while. Hmmm… might even get that work shop cleaned up. Well, maybe.


----------



## superdav721

Ted is back woo woo.
Now what?
Good to see ya


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## gfadvm

David, That is another awesome "peek". Very clever the way you 'knit' those shapes together.


----------



## superdav721

Patron what are you going to do with all these boxes?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave,......Boxing.


----------



## gfadvm

I almost forgot: the blackjack battle is over and I think I won. I'll now try to do a link: I failed. I posted this project tonight but can't do the link thingy. Sorry


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

To help save the economy, the Government will announce 
next month that the Immigration Department will start deporting 
seniors (instead of illegals) in order to lower Social Security 
and Medicare costs. 
Older people are easier to catch and will not remember 
how to get back home. 
I started to cry when I thought of you. 
Then it dawned on me … oh, shoot … 
I'll see you on the bus!


----------



## patron

here you go andy

*ANDY'S BLACKJACK WING BOX*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72913


----------



## JL7

Andy….............here's your post:


----------



## JL7

And nicely done I might add….


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Roger! I'll be hard to catch though as I live in the country and am well armed.


----------



## JL7

David - nice looking peek there…...they are starting to add up…....you got a storage locker?


----------



## patron

been cleaning off the dining table
and storing them there

gives me a reason to clean the table


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Ted….....now anyone seen Marty?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, go back and read Gene's post #21420 and see what he found for me in the way of home security.


----------



## gfadvm

David and Jeff, Thanks for doing that for me. I thought I had this figured out! :-(


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Jeff, welcome back indeed to our windy city weirdo, Ted. So nice to have you back where you belong, Teddy…..tra la la.
Marty has been MIA for a couple of days that I know of, and that's not like him at all. Marty, if you are out there lurking, report in to the I I I unit immediately, you're lobotomy appointment is due.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey David, stop it. You have been hiding this all away from us, and all the time we thought you were busy with Olga.
BTW, another fine "signature" box from the great one.


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DITTO
Hey David, stop it. You have been hiding this all away from us, and all the time we thought you were busy with Olga.
BTW, another fine "signature" box from the great one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks, it's the new meds, I swear it.


----------



## superdav721

I have heard from the coffin man. He is well just surviving a wedding and working.


----------



## patron

toast


----------



## patron

i saw marty here online this morning briefly
on his way to work


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanksgiving 2012

http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


----------



## superdav721

I just became a YouTube partner. That means I can get paid for my videos. If i get more than $100 in a year they will send a check.


----------



## superdav721

That will buy at least a chisel and a plane.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, but Dave, all that extra loot will only put you into the super rich tax bracket and you will have to pay more tax (or not)?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, love the toast. Nice burl, grain and texture, but a bit heavy on the tongue oil finish.


----------



## gfadvm

David, You are getting quite a collection of 'peeks' (I call mine boxes) and each one nicer and nicer. I gotta try some of your inlay techniques.


----------



## patron

it's the same stuff 'fabio' uses roger

and check out the covers
on all the romance pulp he's on

and the women


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello all,

The "peeks" & "Blackjack Box" look great!

I'm exhausted…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I go away for a few hours and David makes a dozen boxes (one that looks like toast), Rex does a turkey dance dressed as Thelma Houston (you're not fooling anybody Rex, we all recognized your legs), Dave becomes a movie star and enters a higher tax bracket, and Jeff.. Oh, Hi Jeff! Didn't see ya standing there. I'm just stopping by again, second time today, but I got nothing to talk about so I'm just yammering on about whatever. Did you see the dancing turkeys video? I'm pretty sure those are Rex's legs. And Dave became a Hollywood movie star! But they're only paying him $100 a year.


----------



## TedW

Hi *Randy*!


----------



## superdav721

A hundred bucks buys a few fleabay tools.
Good to have you back at the nuthouse Ted.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, if you really want to try some of David's inlay techniques, you had better ask him to send Olga over for a visit …..... and don't forget to have some well oiled toast handy.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, I am NOT going there! Don't think I'm man enough for Olga (and my wife is pretty narrow minded).


----------



## KTMM

Workboots, sore feet and knowing more toy money is on it's way. Man, what a life. I get overtime tomorrow and Saturday for pressure washing fish flavored filth out of a boiler at work. All so that people will have lights when the other plants go down…..

On that note. I cut some very small basswood blocks last night so that I could work on some breaktime carving. I broke out my pocket knife and a co-worker informed me that pocket knifes are a no-no because some guy chopped the top of his finger off cutting a regulatory tag while at work. Which is why we now have one pair of wire cutters specifically for that task. I was informed this same issue came up with the transmission company when a lineman sliced through his glove a year back while in a bucket. There was a push to ban all knives at work following both of these incidents. I guess I'll just have to cut my fingers off at home…...


----------



## HamS

Good morning gentlemen,

At the risk of being found to be political, I wonder why people find it unusual and dangerous that a tool that is designed to cut actually cuts. This is something that we have to stop immediately. We cannot have anything that does what it is designed to do around.

Sorry for the early morning rant. Today if the stars line up with the planets the stove will be moved from its previous place of repose to a new location. Moving the stove itself isn't much of a trick actually, but moving the wires for it is a little bit trickier. Then the base cabinet moves start in earnest.


----------



## Gene01

KTMM and Ham,
Here ya go.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas they could kiss my @$$. I don't go nowhere without a knife. And as a lineman I had to have my bell knife.
I say we bring all the power lines to the ground so we dont have to climb ladders.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sharp implements cut, who'd a thunk it!!!

Mornin' all,
It's a beatiful day here in the Green Mountain State! A light rain destined to become a downpour. I may end up with the day off!!! Yipee!


----------



## TedW

Lucas, I invented a knife that doesn't cut human skin. Only problem is it also doesn't cut insulation, string, hot butter or many other things it 'should' cut. I tried adding a blade but then it cut human skin again, so now I'm back to square one with just a handle. But as soon as I get the bugs worked out, your company may be interested in supplying workers with my Special-Knives-That-Don't-Cut-Human-Skin. I'm also working on a better name.


----------



## DS

Hey Ted, nice to see you again.
I wonder if www.Special-Knives-That-Don't-Cut-Human-Skin.com is taken?


----------



## DS

Perhaps you can buy a SS cartridge and mount a knife blade and a handle on it. 
If it detects human skin, then, BAM! it retracts and scares the $#!T out of you.
Plus, you get to pay $85.00 to replace the cartridge.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, I guess you've already thought of "KnifeStop". Oh well, Gass probably has already copyrighted "Stop".


----------



## StumpyNubs

Remember last spring when I had the massive computer faliure? Lost a ton of important stuff, had to spend a bunch of money on a new one. Those were the good ol' days…

Well it happened again. No, it wasn't the laptop this time. And I didn't lose a bunch of important stuff. But it was equally devestating. You see, I have four computers in the house. Three laptops and one desktop. The desktop is about 5 years old, and it's only used for one purpose. Digital video must be downloaded from the camers to the computer for editng via a firewire cable. For some reason newer computers no longer have firewire jacks even though all miniDV cameras, which both professionals and regular consumers still require if they want to edit video. So the three laptops don't have it. Only the desktop. Well guess which one died?

So I am typing this on yet ANOTHER expensive new computer that I didn't want to buy but had no choice. And here's the kicker… it doesn't have firewire capability! Like I said, no new computers do. But at least desktop computers can be upgraded with an internal firewire card. Which has to be purchased seperately. And which isn't available in any stores. So I am waiting for it to come in the mail so I can edit all this footage I have for the next two episodes of BCWW.

If I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck aty all.

At least the Tigers are in the World Series!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy get a MAC!
They invented firewire.


----------



## oldnovice

*That doesn't look like 80/20 material! It looks more like the T Slot material, a different company, similar products!*

I have used both! And I love the stuff! An industrial erector set for temporary and permanent builds.

I have a clamp rack (permanent) a computer desk (semi permanent} finishing tables (temporary). All my stock was salvaged too! Could not see it go to waste … or someone else for that matter!


----------



## superdav721

Look at what I got.
*JACKPOT!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
How many nose pickers do you need? Do they need to be sanitized, as they were used on another's nose?


----------



## superdav721

You can never have to many nose pickers.
The one on the right is just for Rex.


----------



## patron

there goes next years profit


----------



## superdav721

Yep right out the window


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I'm happy that you are so excited but how many of those paint can openers do you need? I get mine free at the paint store and they even have a bottle opener on the other end!


----------



## superdav721

Yes Andy but will they pick your nose?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone besides me noticed that Ted is back. Do I have to keep track of all of this stuff? Come on guys, help me out here…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get another drink, fixin' to take the clippers to the dog. I'm not sure if the whiskey helps him to look better or simply ease the pain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

nice score Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Just keep doin' whatever it is that your doin' cuz I'm not gonna read back that far…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I see you finally sobered up from the wedding and found your way home!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shut up Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and who said I sobered up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, As I recall, You were somewhere between a nap and cleaning your room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reality struck this morning when I finally got a rain day and returned home. Winter is approaching fast. That means in about 2 more months (hopefully) I will be waking up in the morning, telling the dog to hold it for a couple more hours, and going back to sleep…..


----------



## TedW

*DS*, I tried to see if the domain www.Special-Knives-That-Don't-Cut-Human-Skin.com is available but I got tired of typing before I got to the end of it. But for what it's worth, www.Special-Knives-That-Don't-Cut.com is available.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is back !
OK 
Where is the missing Cajun?
EDDIIIEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I did get that nap in!


----------



## TedW

*Gene*, I like KnifeStop but not sure if it's catchy enough. Special-Knives-That-Don't-Cut-Human-Skin would really catch on, I'm sure of it. People like technical sounding stuff like that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
It's () to see you. You can supply your own adjective!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear it Randy, Now, Can somebody get Eddie on the line??? I need to order some jambalaya for February…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie, on the line is possible, "In line" is not possible!


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, you don't need fire wire.. that's just a myth. You can use regular electrical wire. Jumper cables work well too.

Nice score, *Dave*.

*Marty*, shhhh… be quite, I don't think they noticed me yet.


----------



## superdav721

William road trip.
We are going to get the cajun.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## TedW

In celebration of the upcoming Halloween, It's (frightening) to see me.


----------



## TedW

Hey, it's New Orleans in a box!

Where's Eddie anyway, I like that accent of his.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, what's even more frightening is having the entire family over for the day. I think I'll let them have the house and I'll come to Chicago for the day…..


----------



## superdav721

Those product are pretty tasty. You wont hear me say that about many foods that come in a box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I keep my freezer stocked with Zatarains, a few minutes in the microwave and I'm ready to eat…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That must be one huge microwave, if you can fit your freezer in it!!!


----------



## patron

he drives them both around in the truck
at work
so lunch is always ready

when he sees a chick
in a mercedes


----------



## TedW

Come on over Marty, we'll go trick-or-treating!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty doesn't need any "tricks", he has a life size "doll"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now technically early morning, so I must return to my natural state. That being, horizontal and comatose!!!

It was (GREAT) to see you, Ted! Ok, I lie alot!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I think that makes him the trick, LOL!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Late shift reporting for duty.
Now that Ted has shown up, Bags have disappeared.
David is busy this weekend, Olga is visiting ans he'll be busy doing inlay work.
William too has been pretty silent for a while (bliss), perhaps his wife has left the light on for him?
Sniper Dave has yet another haul of old stuff from Ebay, he must be a gold star customer there by now.
Ted, sorry to burst your bubble, but any Chinese made knife won't cut anything, so they beat you to it.
Marty, glad to see you have recovered, and I can see too how you must feel looking at a bulldog's ass all day.
Randy, you are just a complete mess and a meal scrounger, you belong here.
Stumpy, I feel your pain, when you main machine goes down it's bad. I don't get rid of older PCs, desktops or laptops, they all still work but are quite useless now. I have 7 laptops, 2 of which I use currently, and 6 desktops - one I use currently. I have some PCs with 486 processors a some with pentium processors from Win 98 to Win7-64bit. Laptops range from Windows 2000 to Win7-64bit. It's the same thing with scanners and printers and external HDs, one old Pentium 2.8 has 5 external HDs on it. I never throw anything away, but have given systems to 2 of my kids a few times. Oh, forgot to mention, my last job was a senior systems analyst, hence all the equipment. I also have quite a few flash drives from 256k to 32Gig. Think of me like being another Dave.

I'll be busy this weekend because next week is medical fun week with 7 appointments this time - Yikes, be warned, I will be back to this asylum before you can say fgaf;gegfgaVAYYEF


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen the donuts???


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

The stove is in its new place and one of the base cabinets is in place.

This is one of the before pictures, but after we moved the stove out. Hopefully this weekend that whole section will be gone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Ham. You're damn near there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be attacking my kitchen during winter layoff this year. I'll be moving my survival kit (freezer and microwave) into the living room…..


----------



## Gene01

Grabbed from another forum: 
*"You might think I haven't contributed much to the world, but a large number of the warning labels on tools can be traced back to things I've done… "*


----------



## Gene01




----------



## superdav721

Gene that is down right funny.


----------



## patron

morning all

got a vote early e-mail this morning

so i put in the address my drivers license has
(dmv made it from where my electric meter is)

but it came back 
and said there is no record of this address

no wonder i don't get visitors

i'm in a non existent
parallel universe


----------



## Gene01

I'll bet you get your property tax bill though, don't you. 
Of course it helps when your county operates in the same non existent parallel universe.


----------



## patron

i guess i'll have to wait
for 'curiosity' 
to find a shiny pull tab
on the dirt track 
i live on

then yahoo news 
will make me famous


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,
It seems that the coffee has started to circulate throughout and into my brain. Not that the caffiene has much to work with!!! These fall daze, with less daylight (cloudiness don't help either) leave me tired, unmotivated and lethargic.

David,
Not getting terrestrial visitors isn't that bad. Since you live in the desert, you may want to consider putting out a "Welcome Pad" to encourage extra-terrestrial visitors!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.

David, you must be one of the 47%.
Nice sign Gene, typical of made in China signs with stupid content like they use in instruction manuals.

Marty, glad to have you back with us, any auctions today?

Oh, there you are Dave.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', aka Rex.

How's tricks on the other side of New Mexico?

Randy, ever been to Dave's area of NM….or to Sedona, AZ? No need for a welcome mat. They're already there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I did a day trip to Sedona, several years ago, when I spent a week in Phoenix/Scottsdale. A beatiful and freaky kinda place. On another trip, I spent a week in Tuscon at the "Marlboro Ranch Party" and visited Tombstone. Philip Morris paid for everything, airfare, food & "adult" beverages, That was a very fun week. From what I can remember!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Gene, the weather looks good, got a lot to to today, various tasks for winter prep etc.

Randy, there are other reasons for memory blurr.


----------



## Gene01

Me too, Rex.
Outside faucets and irrigation lines have already been emptied. Mowers and such have been winterized and stored. Farmer's Almanac predicts heavier than normal snow fall for TX, NM and AZ. Not much that can be done here to prepare for that. Snow gets deep, we just stay home.
The wood storage needs some attention and the shop needs cleaned. 
Guess I'd better get at it. See ya later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Gene, we'll compare notes later


----------



## TedW

I slept till 10:00 and I feel pretty good about it. Have to go put a 3rd coat on the traffic areas of the porches I painted, probably around 2 pm when it's not so chilly, but that's all I'm required to do today, or tomorrow, or next week, or… this ain't good for the pocket book but may as well enjoy it.

Just for sake of keeping on topic, I'll take a pic of the wooden hand rails I replaced.

Oh, and I replace the tires on my bicycle that's been basementized for the past 3 years, and it's supposed to be a beautiful 72 deg. tomorrow. I'll probably go riding along the lakefront. I believe Chinook Salmon are running about now, but I don't want to spend the $15 for a fishing permit so I guess I'll leave the gear at home.

Okay, now I'm just typing for the sake of typing. Hmmm… 10:46 AM… shower time!

Regards,
Stinky


----------



## DIYaholic

I have procrastinated long enough, it's time for me to work my way to the basement and work on my thickness planer…......


----------



## TedW

I don't have a thickness planer… I have to depend on my thickness planner.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, I just wanted to say I admire you. 
With your job situation, I respect the way you go about doing stuff to get you through this economy. You may not have all those "need to have tools", but with an attitude like you have, you will eventually have them and work on things YOU want to do. Life can be tough, but the tough get going, and you are one of them.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Rex. But actually life is pretty easy considering the other option 

I think the only "need to have tool" is the one between my ears. Yep, as long as I can stop and smell the roses I'll be doing okay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I have my *thickness planer* apart and the replacement cutterhead is in place. I must now reassemble the thing.

Have I mentioned that *I HATE SNAP RINGS & SNAP RING PLIERS!!!* I purchased a set of IRWIN VICE GRIP snap ring pliers and they SUCK. They work for tiny external rings, but are useless for larger internal ones. Go ahead now Jeff, you can laugh!

Everything about disassembly, except the large internal snap ring, was quite easy. BTW, thanks Jeff, for the Byrd Cutterhead Replacement PDF!!! I discovered that I'm missing one of the "tension springs", so a trip to the hardware store is immenent. It is now time for a snack and then onto reassembly…...


----------



## JL7

Not laughing Randy - that big snap ring is a huge pain - it really kicked my butt as well…...just bent the tips of my cheap snap ring pliers…...Bought a new pair last week….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Is ''Made in China'' a warning label???


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions today Rex. Had some other things that needed tending to…..


----------



## TedW

I think I owned a snap ring pliers many years ago and never once used it, always managed with a needle nose and screwdriver. Then again, I never replaced the cutter head on a thickness planer.

I arrived at the porches to apply the final coat on the walk areas only to find tenants on the second floor stuck half way up the stairs with a giant sofa. Well, tomorrow is supposed see a high temp of 70 deg., so I'll just do it in the morning. Ahhh… procrastination with a legitimate excuse… life is good.


----------



## Gene01

It is, Marty. It is.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did NOT procrastinate today. Did hell freeze over???


----------



## superdav721

Soup is on.New video. Might be boring for you power tool guys.
You do get to look at my fat lip I got in a bar fight many years ago, and lots of talking!
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/traditional-plane-wedge/


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello….
Hell….
Hel….
He….
H….
....
...
..
.


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently the "Evening Shift" never showed up.

"Night Shift", where are you???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right here mister, making sure all is well


----------



## patron

i went to bed at 7:15
and got up at 9:00
no sleep

so coffee it is now

been writing with my friend
that want's a 'tack box'
(think blanket chest size)
for his daughter (a horse lover)

he sent me some drawings 
and some web pic's of some ideas

i went yesterday and got rock maple for it
55 bd ft (200 lb's)

i just got the ok to 
'do it my way'
and can save tools 
and weight on it

him say 
you have 'carte blanche'

what i like to hear


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rex,
How was your day? I rehabbbed my planer today and cracked open a "cold one"!!!
I posted a blog if your interested.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
You, no doubt, will make an appropriately amazing equine armoire!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, been there, seen it and added a comment.
I have been rather busy all day rearranging the garage so there is plenty of room, for what else? VEHICLES.
Also been putting up things outside and prepping for the winter, and also bringing up firewood near to the house. I'll do a lot of the same tomorrow as this next week I have 7 medical appointments, so the week will be taken.


----------



## patron

that was my line randy

i can copy
and work at being a good technician

or i can do it as an artist

he want it to be around for his
great great grandkids

i do however need to finish it
before they are born


----------



## superdav721

Hello guys!
Randy the yellow box is looking good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm getting ready for winter also. Unfortunately, I've been getting ready for LAST winter!!!

David,
YOUR designs are well worth waiting for!

Dave,
I'm just glad it ain't a "little yellow bus".


----------



## superdav721

Morning pass the coffee
for you guys


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Dave and everyone else.
If you are passing out coffee, then please add a shot of Baileys in mine.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...the coffee is all gone already…

Nice tool gloat there Dave….looks like we LIKE eBay today…..those little carving handles are pretty cool for sure…..

Rex - good luck on the wood pile and garage…....don't overdo it! We're still worried about Randy and his new found energy!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey there Jeff.
Yes, there is lots to do, and more than I imagined, but at least I can make a huge dent in it. The good news is that I have also included the shop to get ready for winter too. About 3 years ago I got a wood stove in the shop, it's only been lit twice, but I'm making it and the shop ready for winter because I intend being at the shop through the winter. The stove gives out loads of heat and will burn for over 8 hours on just one load. So if it gets really nasty here, I may get stranded in the shop for a few days and nights - YEAH.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Coffee is never gone.
I have an endless supply.
Don't believe me?
Ask Dave or Lucas.
I'm usually making another pot as soon as one pot is emptied.

With what little shop time I'm getting at the moment, I'm working on what you and I discussed Jeff. I will post and be sending you a PM for approval and an address when done.

Also, I got the patterns in for something I'm going to make for Marty. So Marty, you can't be disappearing anymore before I get that done. Keep your ass present.

I'm worried as hell about Eddie. I've sent him PMs and he usually answers. I wonder if we'd get him back if EVERYONE sent him PMs EVERYDAY.
Go ahead, click on that blue word, Eddie, and start pestering the crap out of him until he comes back. 
We need him.

You guys take care.


----------



## patron

morning all

same here william

i wrote eddie
when i got back from cal
he did respond

since then i have sent PM's
and e-mails
even sent him some gifts 
about three weeks ago

nada

i know in the past
some members were getting PM's of a derogatory content
slamming and bashing (from disgruntled trolls)
all done in secrecy

but the effect was to drive many away from LJ's

come on back eddie
we miss you


----------



## Gene01

Seems I miss a lot of the drama here. That's OK, I guess. But I do miss eddie and wish he'd come back.
David, I'll bet everyone here is eagerly anticipating seeing a build of that tack box. I know I am! I love Andy's "equine armoire line. Good one, Andy.
Rex, I barely made a dent in cleaning and rearranging the scrap sheet goods room. Should get it finished today, though. Glad that you were more diligent than I. And, Rex…*Best of luck next week!!! *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Gene, I'll probably not get finished with everything today so I have to do the important stuff first.
Next week won't so bad, I'll be having chemo on my birthday while having a party with the nurses, gotta love Medicare.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, this birthday will be much better that the last as I was having a scan done and they shoved a tube up my ass and sang Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## patron

wow roger

you sure do know how to party

can't wait to hear
what surprises they have for you 
this time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, maybe a Baileys bag on my IV line? They said something about playing nurse too.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Randy,

That was a good gloat and a good find. I have a Delta thickness planer and I hate to think how much oak and maple has gone through it. It is getting time to think of either a serious rebuild or a new one and I dread that. I think it is probably twenty years old and parts may be scarce. It needs new feed rollers, but it still planes beautifully if you help it feed.

I ran into a mess in the kitchen job yesterday and ended up having to do a bit of wood working I had not expected. The first was stripped screw heads holding in one of the cabinets. I managed to get that dealt with with the aid of patience, profane language (not normally related to patience I know), and vice grips. The second problem was the big crazy cut they had made in the side of the cabinet to accomodate the sink that was not exactly centered on the sink base. I managed to fit a maple patch in that spot and with some plastic wood and a couple biscuits it at least is smooth, although it is a visible patch. This part of the cabinet will be next to the stove though so it will not usually be be visible.

They I had to go into town with Miss J. I had to return the Martin to the big box guitar store because the local music store guy found one that he could sell me for the same price and it is a better version that is now out of stock at the higher volume dealers. The one he found is rosewood and spruce instead of Ovangkol and spruce. Rosewood is much preferred for my style of playing, but hard to find since the feds raided Gibson and took all their wood supplies. Ovangkol is supposed to be a good substitute for rosewood, and it sounds pretty close, but it doesn't have the look and no one really knows how ovangkol will mellow as the instrument ages. My friend found a dealer who had exactly the same guitar I bought but in rosedwood for a few dollars less than I spent at the guitar box store so I will deal locally! I also bought a bunch of bits and pieces at the home improvement store for the kitchen. I am close to the time to start moving the water supply so I bought several of the fittings for the pipe and the pipe I will need for the new wet wall. I am also going to experiment with a relatively new product to see how it works. It is the Minwax stain and polyurethane in one. I am sceptical, but for the utilitarian work I am doing right now, I can at least try it and see. I will report back and perhaps even write a review.

Later gentlemen, we will see how the Colts fare today.


----------



## HamS

I don't know what is going on, maybe I did not hit the post button. The previous one was still on my computer this pm


----------



## superdav721

Ham I think the thread has grown to the point it is stretching the limits of LJ's


----------



## patron

off and on over the years
when i write a comment
it will show 
but the words are still in my post section

i bump into them from time to time
just delete them when it happens

don't know if it is my computer
or the traffic here
like those circles at intersections
everyone going every which way


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Yeah, I slept in really late today. I haven't even had any coffee yet. Is it nap time yet?

I too expreience "Ghost" typing!!!

Time to surf the interweb for CL deals & other stuff…..


----------



## superdav721

shop feed
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/superdav721721


----------



## JL7

William - like I said before, not really expecting any returns, but I have to admit, I'm really looking forward to what you come up with! How's the coffee now?

Wake up Randy - time to start on some projects!! Remember? I'll try to post this everyday….....

Dave - caught a bit of the book build today….....looking good! The air compressor is way to close to the camera tho…..ouch!

More gluing and sanding today…..........


----------



## superdav721

Jeff, opps. That was almost as bad as "PINE"


----------



## JL7

Except that "PINE" is a classic…......not so much with the air compressor…...


----------



## JL7

Inlay #1 on the end-tables is under clamps….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Jeff, here is what I come up with. 
Just waiting on a PM from you with final approval and an address. I forgot to get the address off the box you sent me before throwing it away.


----------



## TedW

Nice frames William.. I left my comment there.

Hi Jeff, Hi Dave, Hi Rex, Hi William, Hi David, Hi Marty, Get back here Eddie, Hi Mike, Hi Ham, Hi Stumpy, Hi everyone else. Just passing through and wanted to say… well, you know.

So Dave, a live shop feed? You're a braver man than I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, What a party….. Oh hey Ted. Does anyone else know you're here???


----------



## JL7

Hey William - PM sent - the frames are incredible and nicely engineered to fit. Thanks man…..


----------



## JL7

Marty and Ted are here….....look out world!


----------



## JL7

Sorry for the bad cell phone photo…...but inlay #1:


----------



## JL7

*NOT* Neil Pert:


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Ted,
I guess I'm supposed to be part of the "Everyone Else" club??? Well, hello to you too.

Marty,
That's all I got!!!

Jeff,
Nice inlay work. Yes, a project is called for. However, it MAY take a cattle prod to really get ME moooooving!

Dave,
I didn't get to check out your live feed. Were there any dancers???

I'm off to "The Chef's" place for you know what. Mmmmm, yummy…....


----------



## superdav721

You guys are halllllariooooous
I am trying to get another video out. I don't know if it will make it before bed time.
I have done some different video techniques.


----------



## superdav721

I have gotten 7 subscribers from the last video.
WOW


----------



## KTMM

Wow, a lot of catching up here. I was working well Saturday until lunchtime, when I got hit by a full force migraine. I guess all the excitement of the past two weeks finally caught up with me. The wife was getting ready to call 911 on me, it got pretty bad. I've been pretty whooped today just taking it easy.

Nice tool gloat there Dave.


----------



## superdav721

I have been asked by a 17th century reenactor to demo using wood hand planes from round tree to finished board. The setup and whole 9 yards. This guy is over in England and reenacts in costume original turning techniques.
My head has swollen up.


----------



## superdav721

thanks Lucas
With friends like you all is well.


----------



## superdav721

Ok I am trying to export this [email protected]#n movie the third flippin time.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like you hit the big time Dave…..does he fly you over the pond for the reenactment? Go for it!


----------



## superdav721

Thats almost as funny as Randy completing a project.


----------



## superdav721

*Stumpy interview please.
Please…..*


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner is over. Time to let it digest, then head home.

Dave,
Will you be wearing period clothing?


----------



## patron

an average 17th century woodworker

with a southern drawl

'to plane or not to plane
that is the question'


----------



## superdav721

My brother in law, who lives next door to me, twice a year goes to RENDEZVOUS and dresses in period clothes. He and his wife sleep in a teepee and do all those old west things. He was our local AG museums blacksmith for years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Those are P-L-A-N-E-S, not only are there no batteries, no cords, there are also NO Rs!!!

See what happens when you cut funding for "Big Bird"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Rex probably still has some clothes from that period…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you have any planes that date back to the 1600's???


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

I hope the posting works better today than yesterday. I spent the day yesterday alternating between the easy chair, church and the shop. I went to the normal Sunday worship and sang in the choir as usual, but had to hurry home before the sermon because the kitchen job is in a critical stage and I had to finish some braces to hold up the countertop while the base cabinets are gone before the boys woke up and set things on them. I made them out of some maple stock I bought a bit ago. I bought some maple (250 bd ft) sawn 3/4 instead of 4/4 to use as drawer sides etc. I have made some drawer sides, but that stock has become my utility hardwood for shop things and this kind of job. It is strong and light, machines nicely and is very stable once it is milled. I have found it best to surface four sides and let it sit for a couple weeks after the first surfacing and then do it again with light cuts.

I glued up a couple boards into wider stock to use as drawer sides for a drawer I am rebuilding the box for and this stock is perfect for that. The only problem is that maple can make and keep very sharp edges. You must round over the corners if you are going to handle the piece or your hands will complain, and perhaps even cut yourself. I have a small paper cut like abrasion I got from the edge of one of the boards as I was guiding it through the jointer to plane the other edge. Blood isn't a real pretty stain color on maple.

The Minwax stain/poly is a good idea that doesn't work well in the real world. It was very streaky and I ended up wiping almost all of the finish off and using it kind of like wiping poly. The wood was very unevenly colored. I was not happy with the result.


----------



## superdav721

Marty no, the oldest I got is around the 1800's.
Hang in there Ham finish line is near.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all.
By chance Marty, I do have some clothes from that period, also a suit of armour I wore at Agincourt, it has a very nice ornate cod's piece too.
Ham, you are on the last leg now …..get 'er done!
Dave, you are just plane crazy.


----------



## superdav721

Dave,
big 
Smile!


----------



## superdav721

New post and new video
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book-iii/


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All,

Been busy around here getting ready to start learning to drive a truck.
Was all set to start today and got a call on the weekend, they lost an instructor so I'm delayed a week.
Been playing in the shop some. Will be posting a project or two when the finish dries.

Went to the cafe yesterday and made my snakebite chilli for todays lunch special.
Here's some ingredients.









Yes that's chocolate, and tequila you see in there.
If your around today drop by, but don't wait too long, this stuff goes fast as soon as the word is on the street.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## superdav721

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DamnYankee

Anybody miss me?


----------



## DamnYankee

Do to situations beyond my control I have only been in my shop once in the past 10 days, and that was to get a role of duck tape. The bent lamination (4th attempt) was still in the clamps when I went and got the duct tape. It had been in clamps for nearly a week. I took the clamps off - I don't think this one will change shape.


----------



## Bagtown

OK, finished this coat rack.
Was a lot of fun to make.


----------



## DS

Proud to be the 0.0000003%


----------



## superdav721

Yanks what ya doing with the duct tape?


----------



## DIYaholic

A view of my "office".......


----------



## StumpyNubs

Remember a month or two ago when I got a new bandsaw as a gift from my father? That was nice, and I have really liked the saw…

Today he said "wouldn't that Rikon saw with the 13" rewaw depth at Woodcraft be better?"

Guess what I am moving into the shop on Wednesday?


----------



## Bagtown

Nice view Randy.


----------



## superdav721

my office


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff guys! Man, a couple of bowls of that snakebite chili and Dave will be doing overtime in the office!


----------



## Bagtown

Nice one Stumpy.
How's your computer?
Good to see you made it out of the shop.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, I have an office very similar to yours except I have a magazine rack in mine.


----------



## patron

you two need conference calling
or skype


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't NEED/WANT to see either of them folks "In Their Office"!!!


----------



## patron

roger
just want to say 
happy birthday
(might be early
since you didn't give a date)

here is what i have been hoping to get you









you can see how your new meds are working
and find any lost items

if you have trouble with it
sandra probably won't
just co-operate with the nice lady
it's for your own good


----------



## superdav721

opps


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Didn't you mean to say "POOPS"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry for my "potty mouth"!!!


----------



## patron

don't worry randy

anyone with an office like theirs
is a CEO

and they always say whatever they like
even if it is wrong


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't worry…...I'm happy! (said in my best Jamaican accent!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

The debate has concluded, the local news has done the weather…....

I think the debate stole my energy…....

My eyes are not staying open…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Some body slap me. 
I went over to NON SHOP TALK and started reading
Holy cow
We talk a bunch of jibberish but
There are some weird dudes over there
I will refer to that side of the site from now on as THE DARK SIDE


----------



## patron

our gibberish
is better
than their gibberish

ours actually makes sense sometimes
more like a bulletin board
where you can exchange thoughts
and feelings

and coffee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys,
Just a quick visit. Got another early start in the morning driving to the hospital, get more tests done and then drive all the way back. It's just like ground hog day this week as each morning starts the same way and puts me on a journey. It's 150 miles round trip that gets me.

David, the 25th. .... and I have an appointment that day too.

I'll drop in when I can this week.


----------



## patron

just drop your drawers
when they tell you to roger
that is what makes them all happy


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Miss J had coffee waiting for me, it is a beautiful thing. The older son had removed the last cabinet that had to go for this first round and last night I got all the cabinets in the new north wall leveled and installed. There are a few doors to put on still but the cabinets are all set. I removed some of the stone in the way of the new south wall. I will be getting ready to start on that framing soon. I have about four feet of stone to cut still and then take off. Cutting the stone with a dry masonry blade is very dusty. I am trying to rig up some dust control method so that it doesn't fly all over. Will advise how that goes.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham,

Cool and sunny out here this morning.

Rex, hope you have a successfull week with the nurses, and Happy Birthday.
Dave, Stay away from the dark side. Here Be Dragons.
Randy, wake up.

Just posted another small project.
Spoons for my wifes birthday last week.
Boy carving spoons is so much easier when you get a spoon gouge.


----------



## TedW

Hi Gang!

Just stopping by to say hello.. haven't been online much lately, as my internet has been so horrible it's just an exercise in frustration trying to do anything. Even now I'm going to cross my fingers and hope I can post this without getting disconn…


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Ted.
Bye Ted.


----------



## TedW

LOL!! Hi Mike.


----------



## TedW

Dave, I think asking people to slap you belongs over in the NON-SHOP TALK forums. We don't openly admit to that kind of stuff here.


----------



## DIYaholic

We don't????


----------



## bandit571

Sign on a friend's tool box where I work:

Sometimes we lose sight of life's simpler pleasures. Remember when someone annoys the crap out of you? It takes 42 muscles to frown, but, it only takes four to stretch out your arm, and B!tchslap the M#$#@#R-F$#$#@R! Pass it on.

Pass it on????


----------



## DIYaholic

"My Office", today!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is there anybody out there???


----------



## DIYaholic

If no one wants to play…...
I'm going to sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

we're all siting in your chairs
looking at the great view


----------



## superdav721

yes

so true


----------



## HamS

Morning Guys,

The water is very calming and peaceful. I often wonder about that. Water in lakes, streams, pods and oceans is a very desireable thing and it makes the soul peaceful and relaxed. The same water squirting out of a pipe you just joined together is anything but calm and relaxing.

Perhaps this introspection is caused by the next phase of the kitchen job where I am rerouting the major water supply pipes. At least I am going to install a valve so the water can be cut off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just for Dave.
I heard this on my CD player lineup yesterday and immediately thought of Dave.


----------



## superdav721

You figured it out William.
Now go look at my shop page.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy is passing by Rex's shed in Texas one day when through a gap in the door he sees Rex doing a slow and sensual striptease in front of an orange Kubota tractor.
Buttocks clenched he performs a slow pirouette and gently slides off first the right Welly boot, followed by the left Welly.
He then hunches his shoulders forward and in a classic striptease move, lets his braces fall down from his shoulders to dangle by his hips over his corduroy trousers .
Grabbing both sides of his checkered shirt he rips it apart to reveal his tea stained vest underneath and, with a final flourish, he hurls his flat cap onto a pile of hay.
"What on earth are you doing Rex?", says Randy.
"Lord tunderin' jeezuss, Bye, ye frightened the livin' ******************** out of me," says an obviously embarrassed Rex, "Me and the Missus been having some trouble lately in the bedroom department and the Therapist suggested I do something sexy to a tractor !"


----------



## patron

so rex is going to do some
chip-and-ale for us tomorrow
for his big b'day bash

got my monopoly cash ready


----------



## Bagtown

Can't wait to see Rex's show.

I spent $5.00 today at a yardsale thats been going for over a week now.

I got an old clamp, wish there was two of them.
And I got an old vise jaw with the acme screw.
I could use another vise on my bench.


----------



## DIYaholic

I keep getting lost. My office keeps moving!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Looks nice Randy.
It'll all be ice and snow before you know it.


----------



## HamS

Where is that Randy? Lake Champlain?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I'm dreading the snow. Well, if we get a lot that is. I plow in the winter, so less snow = less work = more shop time!!!

Ham,
That is indeed Lake Champlain in Charlotte, VT. Right down the road is the Charlotte Ferry to Essex, New York.


----------



## Bagtown

I've fished in Lake Champlain 40 years ago.


----------



## JL7

Nice yardsale score Mike….....cool looking old hardware, nice.

Nice office Randy…...........sure beats the he!! out of the stinky rubber factory…......however, Ted was commenting the other day on a crappy internet connection, sorry to hear that Ted. We have multiple internet connections at work for fail-over purposes, but nothing too stellar for performance, like 4Mbps….....

Well a couple of days I go, I earned hero status when we switched over to the new 100Mbps connection….....for comparison to an old 56K modem which is 56Kbps, our new connection is *100,000*Kbps….....

King for a day…........


----------



## superdav721

your Majesty…..


----------



## DIYaholic

You RULE!!!


----------



## patron

if you sit in rex's chair
watch the stains


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It didn't take much figuring Dave. I knew where I'd heard the phrase. I just thought of you when it came across the speakers though. 
It's been a different sort of day today though. This is the type stuff I've had on deck today.


----------



## superdav721

Nice William I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## gfadvm

Thought you all might enjoy this pic of a "Minnesota Clydesdale".


----------



## superdav721

My dad would listen to these over and over.


----------



## HamS

I thought the trucker's prayer was to blow the doors off a Greyhound bus once before he died. I liked that one better


----------



## Bagtown

My wife still cries for Teddy Bear.
Sometimes I'll play it just because.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Bags, I actually do have an orange Kubota tractor …..*

Well folks , what a day.
Got up


Code:


 5am and was out of the door

 6am to drive to the hospital for 5 appointments today, 2


Code:


 Oncology and 3

 Vascular.
First was Oncology where test results were in from yesterday and revied. All readings were OK except for one…. you guessed it PSA had risen. So after my next infusion today (appointment # 5) I'll have to have scans done to see what, if anything is happening with the node sizes. Further appointments were setup in about 3 weeks.
Nex was Vascular for 3 appointments, first a blood circulation series of tests, the next a series of sonar-grams using that hot KY gel on different parts of my body (mmmmm). Just as I was cleaning up the gel, a guy in a white coat came in and said my next appointment was with him in a room opposite. Then he said, "you know, when your name came up on my chart, I said to myself, I KNOW that name", and he asked me if I remember him? Well were you there in the theater when I had my Vascular surgery ….... that was a good guess answer as just before surgery, every one there looked like they were members of a Muslim convention (you could only see pairs of eyes - no features). No he said, "I'm Bullethead" At that time I wanted to say, Yeah and I'm full metal jacket, lets shoot the breeze, but I held back.
When I got to his room I found out that he was LJ's Bullethead, so it was a real good appointment, and we talked LJs in among medical stuff.
The last appointment was have my chemo @ Oncology, there was a delay while a monitor was fixed and I fell asleep during the infusion which lasts about 2 hours, and was woken up by a nurse,getting out of my treatment chair (like a LB recliner)
Well, I have 2 pIcs: enjoy. I extended an invitation for Bullethead to join in our thread, but he said his subject area was Vascular and not Psychiatry




























PS. If you would like to see the pic I removed privately, then go to http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww154/utrbc001/Hospital/Hospital/DSCF0158.jpg
It was removed because it was rather rude and may cause problems, but is was all in jest.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You have an absolutely wonderful attitude! You are an inspiration for the rest of us whiners.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, my "wonderful attitude" is the result of having warped, scatterbrained mind in a very happy head.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

It was great to meet Roger today. He is very upfront about his history as all here know.

I am a consumate professional and take my job very seriously, but I could not resist Roger's request to fuel his unique sense of humor in light of all he has endured.

Roger, I'm glad I could add a tiny bit levity into your life, and you made my day waaaaaaaay better. You are a great guy--keep laughing and making all around you happy!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Beside the medical prodding, it seems like a good day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I LIKED your post Pre-Edit!!! (But some things are better left unsaid/unseen.)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, it was a long day for me, but in meeting Todd there was a thorough treat and provided me with a new "victim". He's a great guy, has a job that would depress many and plays with WW to ease his stress and be in another world for a brief moment.
I'm a people person and hey, all those appointments today was a "field day" for my antics to raise a laugh from some very dedicated and somewhat "straight faced" professionals who needed a break from all the bad stuff. Yes, Randy, a good day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, if you select the photobucket location I added to the post, you can still see it. It was moved there because I did not want to get Todd into trouble with the hospital if anyone there saw it, so the new venue is strictly private and just for a laugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good thinking Rex. It's ok if we are self depricating, but we can't have our fun while defaming others.

BTW: Bullethead is one of my first LJ buddies. Small world.


----------



## patron

glad you had a good day roger
and made those around you happy

those nighties match your hat

and thank you* todd*
for what you do
and giving rex a pal 
to share with


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Thanks ya'll. I LOVE my job and it's a privilege I have to take care of some great folks.

Our clinic is pretty great at taking care of people if I say so myself.

Even though I spoke with our legal dept about taking pics, I still have a wife and two kids to support


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Todd, *PLEASE* become a regular on this in this corner of our insanity thread.

*Guys, all introduce yourselves to Todd and persuade him. He gives away free lollipops to some of his patients. *


----------



## superdav721

Roger and Todd this is a small world. Roger looks as if you are in good hands. That was a great story.
Hang around Todd the abuse gets better.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello, I'm Rex and I'm on a 12 step treatment program.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Roger, I think I'm already hooked HAHAHA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm Randy & I'm randy!!! (I'm thinkin' Rex knows what that means!!!)

Todd,
Do swing into the Stumpy Nubs Saloon and have a few. It would be nice to have an intellegent person around.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Randy, don't let the lab coat fool ya…. 

I gotta hit the rack and get some shut eye but I'll be back after work tomorrow.

G-nite.


----------



## patron

wow *todd*
in your home page
you are listed as north dakota

no wonder roger is tired 
when he goes to the clinic

or do you fly down 
just to help out
and get some laughs


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome Bullethead.
You being a doc and all, know any good phyciatrists you could recommend this thread to?
We could use one, or two or three, around here.

Enjoyed your trucker's songs you posted Dave.
Before I go to bed, I'm gonna post one more that I gave a few spins today.
Sorry for the sad songs folks.
It's the mood I'm in lately.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is OK to be sad. I feel that way alot. I just look for escapes from the sadness, that is whay I hang out here.


----------



## patron

hope you get to feeling better soon william
blown day here too
woke with a sharp pain
in my kidney area
stopped me cold
from any work today
just working to power thru it
it's all i got

my new firewood guy
brought another load yesterday
and wants to trade another for a box
for his GF 
he also wants to learn some WW
he brought me a homemade hamburger tonight
but i could barely get out of my chair
so the start of his lessons are delayed 
for the time being


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I hopeyour pain subsides quickly.

I need to examine the back of my eyelids…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome to old age David, those pains move around a lot and tend to relocate it places where you are just fixin' to use them (joints, muscles etc) to do something.

About 1 hour until birthday. I like to have it over here as in England it makes me 6 hours older. When you get to my age, every hour counts.

Nice present coming my way, going to have a Neulasta shot tomorrow and the nurse has threatened to give me it in the derriere while singing Happy Birthday. Sorry, No pictures this time.


----------



## patron

i hope the neulasta shot
is more fun 
than the oldlasta one was

but a pretty nurse
usually gets their way

all the aches of our youth
come home to roost
and like to crow about it too

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROGER
and many more


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks David, I'm off to bed now, it's also trash day tomorrow, so I have to be up for that.
Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## patron

g'nite all 
i will lay down too

have a great day tomorow bud


----------



## HamS

Good Morning All

Welcome Todd, we would enjoy some new company anytime you want to drop in.

I was making some CDs for the choir and rushed to get them done before choir practice last night and then left them on the table when I drove into town. I did get a little shop time yesterday in the morning. I milled up three more maple boards and will glue some up into drawer sides. I am ripping them into 4" boards rather than mill them the full width. two reasons, I only have a six inch jointer so I am limited to six inches anyway and many of the boards are in theeight to ten inch wide range. I have also found that I can get straighter boards after the glue up if I have relatively even widths when I glue them up. I suspect is probably because I tend to gang plane the glue edge and if the widths are roughly the same then all the boards get planed pretty much evenly. These are ending up 3/8th thick which is a nice drawer size. I did figure out that it is much easier to plane them to final size and get them perfectly even if you plane them AFTER they are glued up and the glue has cured.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Mooorrrrrnnning,

It's bloody cold out there this morning.
Weather looks clear and cool through the weekend.
Good thing, cause this is the weekend I have to take down the pergola at the cafe.
Over the years I've engraved every single board on that thing and have a "system" to put it up and take it down.
On Monday I'll have a boom truck come and pick up the sidewalk sections and the "Jersey Barriers". I'm the only person I know that has concrete barriers that live in his driveway all winter. They help give the snow a place to drift after it all blows in off the lake. Part of my shoveling exercise program.

Todd and Rex, small world, eh?
Great pics.
Happy Birthday Rex, go get some more gifts from the nurses.

Hope you work through that pain David.

Well last night was weight watchers or as I call it, the weigh in at the cattle feed lot.
It's been a month already and I'm down 29 lbs.
Really ticking off the ladies who average a pound or two a week. I'm pretty sure my weight loss is gonna start to slow down here soon. Feels good though, looking forward to losing some more.

Well it's early here, up at 5:00 cause I'm getting old and can't seem to spend too many hours asleep at one time.

Have a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and Bags, plus any other misfits out there.

Ham, how much longer do you think you will be on that huge project?. I bet you are not going to tackle another one like that any time soon.

Bags, it's even getting chilly down here over the next few days. Super news about the weight loss, the Christmas feast will take care of it. 

Everyone out there have a great day, I know I am. Be careful and safe out there guys.


----------



## patron

have a great day all

still coffee here
back might be better today
to numb to move (or sleepy)
to find out

almost time for you 
to get your present rex

hope that all the nurses 
sing for you today


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, from bitter experience I can tell you NOT to get up and return to work if you still have some pain. If any pain is still there, it's a warning from that part of the body to let it rest and repair. I know this sounds strange coming from someone who tries to do the opposite, but I am wrong doing that and always pay for it. Rest and sleep will fix it.

The shot is


Code:


 11am, trash is

 8am, that's my task list today, the rest of the time is MINE. Can you imagine what I will get into today? Watch out world, I'm on the loose today.


----------



## patron

from all your buds
have a good day


----------



## Gene01

David, 32 oz. of Cranberry juice for the kidney pain. Works for me. 
And David, You and I should post pictures of the view from our offices. The only time the scene changes is when it snows. 
Rex, Enjoy!


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!
Welcome Todd! Take good care of our Rex…don't know why, just seems the right thing to say.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hope your day goes well Rex.
Randy, I didn't say I was sad.
I just like sad songs.
I love music, like the two songs I posted yesterday, that you can feel almost as much as you can hear.
In both of those tunes, I can almost reach out and touch the emotion that fills the room when those guys are singing.
How about a nicer song with emotion?
This one comes from the guy who's known as the "voice of country music", Vern Gosdin.
It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How about something to make you laugh?
You know a video has to be funny when, right at the beginning of the video you see Willie Nelson and Burt Reynolds.
Oh, and the song is about gay cowboys.
How can you get any better than that?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here ya go William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

or…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex.
I really liked the Laughing Policeman.
That ought to bring a smile to the face to all that hear it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Two questions:

1. If one works 12 hours in a row, is that person a slacker because he only worked a half day?

2. How was Rex's Birthday bash????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Todd, as a special treat, I got to choose which arm I got the shot in.
Received a HUGE bottle of Baileys, which will last me a long time as coffee creamer. Actually I'm tempted to bring in a plastic bag of Baileys and when the girls are not watching, add it to my IV lines.


----------



## patron

last i talked to roger

he was saying what a good time he had yesterday
with you and the nurses

took his drink and was on his way to the barn
to
FEEL HIS OATS

you know how the young'uns are


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Roger, I guess that is what "pick your poison means" at some level. The :keister: was not an option??? LOL

David, any snow up your way yet?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry I have not been here lately guys.

My father in law just died at 1am this morning.

Got to go. Have fun

Arlin


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

My sympathies Arlin.


----------



## superdav721

Arlin we are so sorry.


----------



## patron

sorry to hear that arlin
condolences to the whole family


----------



## patron

no snow yet todd

but fire in the stove 
from time to time now
been down below freezing here
at dawn for about a week now


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your lose Arlin.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Rex!

Welcome Todd…....good luck looking after Rex….....

Snowed for 5 hours or so today…....really sad…..I swear I saw a Minnesota Clydesdale….


----------



## gfadvm

No snow here but it has gotten a lot colder. I'd fire up the stove but my wife said "NO". She still has the fan on! My new granddaughter (Lilly Ann) arrives via C-section at noon tomorrow so I'll be at the hospital most of the day. David, I hope you are feeling better. Cold, wet weather is Hell on my back.


----------



## patron

hey jeff
i didn't comment to your table

did see it and was impressed
(have to back-track sometimes)
that was quite a nice inlay you did 
figured it was minnesota


----------



## Bagtown

Sorry to hear that Arlin.


----------



## JL7

Thanks David….That inlay was cut from a board that has been in my shop for awhile now and re-purposed 3 times (and never left the shop)......started as a tumbling block cutting board but there were gaps and I didn't like it…...so a couple of years ago, on a whim I cut up the board into a couple of "Minnesota" shapes…....there they sat….thinking of making clocks out them of something…...now sliced one up on the bandsaw and embedded in the table…...maybe 3's a charm?

I seem to collect a lot of unfinished little projects…...anyone else?


----------



## patron

some of those peek's 
i been showing
are from drops
or blown parts
re-purposed as you say
still have lots left too

two forwards
and one back it seems


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Fire in the stoves in NM, MN and OK sound pretty good. Just something relaxing about a fire.

It is almost NOV, so I guess that time is close.


----------



## patron

just kicked in a fire andy

time to stay warm now

it was nice and sunny today
but the wind was chilly


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

sounds cozy


----------



## Bagtown

Gonna warm up here in the next few days with that hurricane coming up the coast.

I made these today for my wife at the cafe.
They are to replace the lousy plastic stands that the coffee urns sit on when brewing.
Made them from some recycled maple bunk beds.
I really like the look of finger joints, especially when the wood is thick like this.
Tomorrow, I have to paint them black or dark brown because of the health inspector won't allow any wood other than cutting boards to be unpainted.


----------



## patron

i know it gets cold in texas too todd
been across there many a time in the winter
not to much to block the cold wind
and some of those blizzards
across the panhandle
you can't see a thing
yet the big rigs keep on trucking


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Very nice stands bagtown.

Hope the storm is cool and not destructive.


----------



## superdav721

We have the windows open here tonight. Its supposed to get in the 30's this weekend.


----------



## gfadvm

Bagtown, those are way too nice looking to paint. How bout some poly? Hate to paint over those nice box joints.


----------



## Bagtown

30 here is pretty hot Dave. 
I grew up in farenhite, all I can remember is 70 is room temperature, so I'm guessing 30 is pretty cold?


----------



## JL7

Nice stands Bags…...I'm with Andy - too pretty to paint. Maybe got some particle board to paint for the coffee pots and keep these at home…......

I was wondering if you and Randy are in the storm path…......hope it fizzles out…...


----------



## Bagtown

You guys need to meet our health inspector
He is an ass.
If this left with even spar varnish, he'd write us up.
These are so much more solid than the plastic ones they're replacing.

I don't think we'll see much out of that storm except for rain and wind, but not too serious. It will warm things up though.
Last forecast I looked at had it making landfall south of here in New Jersey.


----------



## patron

those stands are super mike
shame to paint them

fahrenheit it is here too

70 is good
32 is freezing
got to -22 two winters ago
frozen water pipes
and septic lines


----------



## Bagtown

Ouch.
That's cold.
I went to the air force school of meteorology in Winnipeg one winter.
It would drop to -40C for weeks at a time.
I made the mistake of washing my car once that winter.
After I got back to the base I locked my car.
Next morning I couldn't get in.
Took 6 days before I got into that car.


----------



## superdav721

Mike it is 68 degrees f now. perfect weather.


----------



## patron

i lived up north of plattsburgh one winter

the step father had a sportscar
he kept blowing the spider gears in (trany)

my job about once a week
was to take out the engine
and trany
in the open garage
got to -30 some nights
(don't grab cold metal barehanded)

then off to bed
school the next day

after he would fix it
(couple of days)
i had to put it all back

i moved from there to florida 
where it is warm


----------



## superdav721

Rex just for you, oh and how old are ya?




I hope you have had a great day 
And many more


----------



## superdav721

You old fart.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, I hang out the last two nights with very little chatter, then take an evening off and you load me up with 50+ posts to get caught up on!!!
BRB…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for that Dave. FYI, my 29 year old brain is locked in a 70 year old body.

I think a lot of places up and down the country have some cold weather in the next few days. The next weather issue will be the hurricane off Cuba right now, and where it will go. We'll have to get DY to keep his eye on that one and update us from the horse's mouth in the military.

Just want to give you guys a little history that goes with the "Laughing Policeman" song I posted for William. Well when I was a young boy, I had a wind up gramophone (record player) that only payed 78's, and I only had one record, ......yep, the Laughing Policeman which was an old 1920's recording. There were some builders at our house doing some repair work and I sat and watched them outside with my gramophone, continuously playing over and over again the only record I had. They were there 2 days, I drove them crazy, and I loved it. That was the start of my life's work calling.

Bags, nice stands. Up there across the border (and in Jeff's area) I hear it gets cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey ….... and if you hear a clang, the're your's.

How's the pains David?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
So sorry!

Rex,
Happy B-Day!!!

Todd,
Welcome back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yep, Sandy is fixing to blow through Vermont. They're saying it could be as bad or worse than Irene of a year ago. That, we will have to wait and see….....


----------



## DIYaholic

It was a Full day if leaf corraling, then I worked with "The Chef" on prep for an Oktobrfest dinner. The dinner is tomorrow evening, so another loooooog day.

I gotta go. I need my sore bones to get some rest.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, sorry to hear your news, rest assured we are all here for you at this time.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

The piper is out there blowin' away on his pipes, and he will need to be paid in the next day or so. It has been in the 70s or so in Indiana. That is fixin''to change. There is even talk of snow next week.

Roger, this is the second major kitchen job I have done, I sure hope it is my last one. I may make cabinets, that seems like child's work compared to moving walls etc.

This weekend I hope to get the plumbing changes started. That involves installing the pex lines in place of the copper and putting in a valve or two so we can turn things off if we need to work on it instead of having to shut the water off to the whole house. Once those are in it is relatively simple to move the pipes. The layout is such that the kitchen lines come before the bathroom, but not the master bath. If I put in valves to shut that feed off, I can have the feed shut down to the south side, but still have water on in the master batch, and most important, to the furnace, which is geothermal feed from the well.

Today, I am going to a conference in Cincinnati. I suspect it will be kind of boring.

have a great day.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Hope this Friday propels you all to a nice weekend!


----------



## superdav721

We have a skunk in my office.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
And no it is not me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and lurkers.
Oops, I woke up late this morning. I am usually awake when daylight starts to arrive, but lately, with the season changing, daylight arrives later, so do I. 
Got a few aches here and there, don't know why, maybe from the shot I had yesterday as it is known to bring on aches and pains.
Ham, you are truly a glutton for punishment with all the tasks you take on both on the home front and the theater, try to take it easier and smell lots of roses. But well done, all the same.
We have a cold front moving through here and looks like a chilly weekend, need to keep an eye on the new hurricane and where it may go.

Well, it's Friday and the the last work day of the week for many, so you all have a wonderful day, be careful, be safe, and above all enjoy.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I want to see pics of some snow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here ya go Todd:


----------



## DIYaholic

Picture of snow, I can deal with. It's the real stuff that puts me to work, sometimes for 18 to 24 hours straight!!! I'll take a picture if we get any.

The day job is done for the week. I need to head over and assist "The Chef" with an Oktoberfest dinner service. Then tomorrow I may need to look at a CL BS. Then on Sunday, it's back to assisting "The Chef"! No rest for me this weekend. I hope everyone had a great week and has an even better weekend!!!

Gotta go…....


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

hmmmm Roger….did you spend some time in Colombia and get confused as to what snow is????? 

I like the cold, wet, snow…from afar…I did grow up in New England and my shoveling days are OVER.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

So do ya'll have some sort of goal to get this thread to 25K posts and then delete it, or let it run forever????


----------



## JL7

Todd…......this is not a *GOAL* oriented bunch here….....don't be starting trouble!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

HAHAHA…so sorry. I'm new here and I'm sorry to imply there were any goals or thought involved in this thread


----------



## JL7

Should have snapped some snow pictures for you yesterday Todd, but alas it's gone….....you are always welcome to come visit in January ….... I think Bags was talking about the car wash freezing the car ….. VERY true. My first car was a 68 Cougar…...the car froze up and I pulled the door handle clean off the car, the door didn't even budge…...


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has called off from work tonight. Going over to the local ER instead. Can't walk more than a few steps, hurts the whole right leg up to the hip. Can't breathe anyway, at least enough to walk that far. Later people….


----------



## Bagtown

FRANKENSTORM!!!!!
Everyone run in circles and scream.
Geez the newscasters are ridiculous.
Here's a pic of the storm track.


----------



## JL7

Bummer Mike - you and Randy are both outside of "Liquor Store" zone…....Maybe the next devastating tropical storm will deliver better results…...


----------



## DS

The only *goal* I've ever seen on this thread was to out-post the other popular thread in this forum… something about dreams and hand tools… I forget.


----------



## DS

By way of announcement… I've made it official - I'm building a 4-axis CNC machine.

You can read and follow along with the build progress on my blog.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Built two router lifts today. Ate a giant slab of ribs. Had an adult beverage. Not a bad morning…


----------



## DIYaholic

I want a CNC Router. DS, please build two. I'll send you my address later.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Stumpy, your morning was epic! Anything involving ribs is epic to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Octoberfest dinner has been served and clean up completed. It is now time for the tuff part. There were a few German beers leftover & I have been told to sample the four or five varieties!!! My work is never ending!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Good times in Vermont!


----------



## gfadvm

My newest grandddaughter arrived (via c-section) at 12:30pm today.Lilly Ann and her mom are doing fine.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Congrats!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congrats Andy, glad everything went well.
Stumpy, wished you hadn't mentioned ribs, mine have been giving me a LOT of pain today…..groan.

Jeff, I guess winter will get to you real soon. What do you do up there under all that snow?

Bandit, hope you get fixed, keep us posted buddy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Todd, looked at your site today, you have a great family, and you look better without the upper lip strainer.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Thanks Roger….and everyone I know agrees w.you about my old :stashe:


----------



## patron

well the good news here
i am still alive after the agony the other day
i took lots of aspirin and neproxine sodium pills
and tried to sleep
woke the next morning fit and fiddle
worked a little and did some shopping
laid down tra la la at 11
and woke 1:15 am in worse pain
up till 6:00 this morning worried and scared
looked up kidney rupture appendix and colon stuff
they all said MRI
well after my first MRI two years ago
and a bill for $1,200 even with medicare
that option is closed 
so lots of coffee and more pills and so hungry too
so i ate again and it just got worse
maybe i am clogged up
well that's too easy isn't it
more pills (really worried about toxicity too)
and lot's of liquids and psylium capsules (fiber)
and a home done flush i slept all day off and on

buddy woke me at dawn this morning
only to find out it is really evening the day before
so now i will be up all night 
eating chicken soup now without saltines
(maybe it's all the starches)
haven't won the lottery yet
but i should be ok for the end of the world

hunker down guys in the path of that weather
and be safe


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I went grocery shopping and got flu shots at the store. Free for us seniors AND 10% discount on all groceries for the next 30 days. Takes us through the Thanksgiving feast…....whoopee!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

hope you stay well !!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, Do you eat nuts, popcorn, and other seed stuff???


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Arthur has decided to stay in my right hip. There is no padding left, so it is bone against bone in there. We will see if the old saying is true:

Better living through improved Chemistry…

Shot in the other hip to ease the pain, now both hips are sore…


----------



## patron

when i get my SS money marty
and all the bills are paid
i do get nuts 
with almost no teeth left
to chew with they are saved for 'special' times

i will see about more yogurts
and cottage cheese though
i'm thinking to much macaroni spaghetti and potatoes
and tons of french bread

i live by one rule around here
'woodworker heal thyself'
the system would take every dime i get
if i let them


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you might consider just staying in bed rest for a few days and just having soup with a little bread. Make sure Buddy has enough food out to last him while you stay in bed. It is a national disgrace that citizens do not have access to fundamental healthcare without huge co-payments they can't afford.

Bandit, I hope the shots do something good for you and ease your pain.

Gene, wise idea, now go for the shingles shot.

Often when we get abrupt weather changes, old farts suffer. it's not a good time for them.

I don't know what happened to me, but my right side feels like it has been hit by an 18 wheeler. Got a lot of pain down my left side and ribs, and I'm trying to recall anything I may have done in the last day or two that could have caused this, so far no idea. Been laid up all day and just had soup.


----------



## patron

hear you rex

i guess we can both lay in bed
and hold hands across the net


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I hope you get some relief
You to David
Grats Andy
You go Stumpy
Hello Marty, Randy,
Todd, Rex all is well I hope
I have my grandson and my whole night changes.
I have played hot wheels been a horse and went to walmart.
But I did get me an 8 inch bench grinder today.
I hope I didn't miss anyone.
Wake up William


----------



## Bagtown

Giddy up Grampy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes David, after all we're groan men.


----------



## superdav721

Hi ho silver Mike.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

I hope tomorrow brings a better day to everyone!

It's been a loooong work week and I NEED sleep. I'll see you all tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, You have a fart stuck sideways from eatin' them nuts. I can give you a medical term of diverticulitis, but then I would sound like a doctor and would have to charge you for it…..

Nice video Dave…..


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning Folks,

Looks like a beautiful day out there.
Headed downtown to the cafe and farmers market.
Great day to take down the rest of the pergola in front of the cafe.
Most years we hire 3 or 4 people to help do this and finish in under 6 hours, but this year the weather is nice and my son could use the funds, so just he and I are taking it down.
I spent yesterday afternoon on the top by myself taking all the top strapping pieces off.
Here's a picture of the view from there.









I'm gonna have to replace some of the joists next year. Eight years of driving screws in to the same spot is begining to show signs of rot on the top of them.

Here's a picture from our website showing the structure from the ground. When I took the first picture I was sitting on the top left of this picture.









The first year I built this took about a week, figuring everything out. The side walk drains to the street and we are on an incline as well. I tried drawing it up first and then I just had to start building and figure it out as I went. The base of every post has a different number of washers under every corner to make it plumb(ish). Every board is engraved, so that in the spring it goes up in less than a day.

I hope to get that structure down today after the farmers market is over and then probably tomorrow, I'll get the side walk unbolted and ready for a boom truck to come and pick it and the concrete barriers up and bring them home to my driveway.

Well, have a great day everyone.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

The lake is perfect this morning. I hate to think this will all be frozen soon, but for now I could take a lot of mornings like this. Here's a shot I just took off the back deck. I can hear the duck hunters up the lake getting quite a few this morning.









I'd sooner be paddling today.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Marty.
Mike that is a wonderful view.


----------



## Gene01

Roger,
I've never had Chicken Pox.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, neither have I, but the doc still insisted I get the shot. He wrote out the prescription for it, Walmart will do it at their flue shot area.

Bags, that's a big job, why not drive some threaded inserts in and then just use machine screws to bolt it together?, that will end the screw hole dilemma each year.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How are you today David? I'm still aching, had a bad night with it as I could not get comfortable. Just managed to get out of bed and try to find a sitting position that is easier. I'm tempted to take some Vicodin, I stay away from that stuff as much as possible, pain is there to tell you something, so drugs to overpower it just cover it up, but it's still actually there.


----------



## patron

morning guys

feeling better now
got to sleep reasonably well
stopped liquids and food yesterday
('cept for the soup)
and buddy woke me this morning
so i farted for him
(dr marty might be right)
on my fourth cup of coffee
stomach rumbling
so i think the worst is over
no pains yet today
waiting for the big flush

i agree with you rex
those pills can really mess with the system
even though they are supposed to fix it

the doctors mostly use us for guinny pigs
to see what happens
and on medicare they get paid for all the returns we get to do
whether they work or not

at my level of help
i don't get to meet the ones like todd
who are dedicated to healing

hippocrates would be outraged
at the new medical reality today
where drug company's and lawyers run the system


----------



## HamS

Good afternoon guys,

I was up early this morning but went right to the shop. I milled up some more of the maple for drawer sides and side four is in the clamps as we speak. I will be getting the trusty jig out to cut the dovetails this afternoon after my gig. I also milled some white oak firewood slabs into a couple boards and noticed that the bag on the dust collector is getting close to full. I have been meaning to build a separator for the chips and even bought the connectors, but that project just has not percolated to the top yet. I had to repair a cracked door from one of the cabinets that I moved and that is in the clamps now. I am starting to really like working with maple. It is a lovely wood and can have some very subtle beauty. Now back to chipping the mortar off the floor where I had to take up some old stone to get it to line up with the new.


----------



## superdav721

Glad to see you guys are getting along better.
Ham I love maple, it is a very wonderful wood to work with and look at.
Been in the shop building sharpening jigs.
Film at 11.


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon all….......

Cool video Dave….I should say, my favorite boat is somebody else's boat…..

Nice view Bags, need a boat?

Inlay #2:


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - can you make it 10? 11 is past my bedtime….


----------



## patron

finally posted a few of those 'peek's

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73330


----------



## JL7

The boxes look great David….....hope you're feeling better…..


----------



## patron

thanks jeff

coffee and food today

so far so good


----------



## superdav721

How about 6:30
Movie


----------



## superdav721

Jeff now that is some cool inlay.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That inlay will never do. It has tape on it…..


----------



## patron

thanks guys
with all the comments
i made it to #1
in 4 hours

but who's counting lol

your inlay is really tight and well done jeff

hows it going today roger
did you find a comfortable chair yet


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thought about going into town tonight for dinner. But that would require a trip through the shower first. I have an awesome aroma of gas and oil about me. Oh, what the heck, it is Saturday…..

Anybody have any spare tractor parts laying around???








I'm really not sure about that bottom piece. It's not part of the motor, but I fished it out of the oil pan too…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty.
Ouch.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No David, just can't find a position to ease it. Driving me crazy, hope this goes soon.


----------



## patron

that looks like the one that came thru the top
of my nash rambler years ago

glad you found it 
now to find the car again

got towed behind a showboat 
on his way to the south somewhere
on a 6' chain at 70 mph
for 60 miles
what a ride that was

dumped it in winslow az
and he took me on to albuquerque


----------



## superdav721

Now we know why you have been missing Marty.
That sucks.


----------



## patron

hope it gets better soon too rex

i do feel better
back to the usual aches and pains
might be time for that vicodin
you do know the problems
but pain is no fun at all


----------



## Gene01

David and Rex, 
You guys have my sympathies. I have a low tolerance. And, pain just flat pisses me off. 
Marty, my sympathies are with you too. But for a different reason. I'll bet that made a big noise.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is that the tractor you got at auction?


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…...it beats bagging leaves….

Rex - hope you're feeling better soon…..we are awaiting your insults….I mean input….

Marty - I think you have too many parts there…..more isn't always better….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- That inlay is waaaay cool!


----------



## patron

dave
i watched your sharpening video
(great tool build)
but i could not leave a comment there
it had my stats right
but the comment place wouldn't open


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, This isn't the low boy that I got at the auction. I'll be setting it up tomorrow with a blade so I can finish my grading…..


----------



## superdav721

David I will see if I can fix it.


----------



## patron

thanks dave
i like your 'can do' style

way to go dude

here is the build blog
for the wavy box


----------



## superdav721

Marty I was worried. I am glad it was not the one you just bought. 
Thank you David, those are kind words.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…....

This is pretty cool stuff:

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1


----------



## patron

pretty cool is right jeff
thanks for the show


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'm afraid you are mistaken. This is some AMAZING stuff. The marquetry is surely the feature but did you catch all those cool 'secret' compartments?That is one talented woodworker!


----------



## bandit571

And now something more "mundane" ??









Playing around with the lathe, at least until I had to sit a spell to rest this hip. Got a few other items done, and then rest it again..









Hey, as long as I am making the front handle, might as well make the rear to match, right? The little kanoobie (OB-ONE??) went on a Craftsman block plane…









Just playing around, killing some time while my son parties at a Halloween bash…


----------



## superdav721

WOw Jeff. I enjoyed that. A lot. Just thing if you could spend a month or two with that guy.


----------



## superdav721

Nice totes and knobs Bandit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning (early) fellow misfits.
I think I have found the answer to my mysterious pains that are affecting me right now, I can't seem to get into a position where there is no pain.
I think the answer is here: http://www.drugs.com/sfx/neulasta-side-effects.html It's the drug I get after chemo by injection and gives warnings of side effects which match my symptoms.

Nice video Jeff and great to see you working Bandit, and great video Dave.

Now for some coffee.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Coffee is good!

Roger,

I always wonder about the treatments when the side effects are so harsh, but then the alternative is harsher still. I hope you get through it. I always think that biblical commandments are best followed, so I went to Proverbs 31 and found the following in verses 6 and 7: 
" Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts. Let him drink, and forget his poverty, and remember his misery no more."

This advice seems to fit well here. I am not sure why the baptists don't preach this text very often.

I finished the dovetailing on the drawer I am rebuilding for one of the cabinets and it is in the clamps now. Today is fairly busy with church, Colts and two rehearsals so I may not get much done.

Marty,
The connecting rods is supposed to be one piece I think. I think this might qualify as a "misery" in the Proverbs 31:7 meaning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I have the connecting rod glued up in clamps now. I think a little sanding later and it will be as good as new…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

cheesecake with my coffee this morning…..


----------



## superdav721

MMMMM cheesecake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice video Jeff. That's the kind of stuff that really sticks with ya. It plays me a tune every time I refresh my browser…..


----------



## Bagtown

Cheesecake for BREAKFAST???
Marty, I can hear your arteries slamming shut from here.

I was wondering where that music came from everytime I refreshed.

Well, I was at the cafe again this morning.
Just spent 2-3 hours today unbolting boardwalk sections and railings.
Light rain today so working on my hands and knees in a whole summers worth of sludge built up underneath the boardwalk. yuk.
Just waiting for a boom truck to come by tomorrow and bring the boardwalk and concrete barriers home for the winter.










I'm glad its done for another six months.

My knees are killing me.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

Look who is at my house.


----------



## Bagtown

He looks like he's trying to duck out of the picture. Lol


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex…medullary bone pain in 26%....that's it. Hope you don't need that shot alot. Gotta be miserable.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Todd, many thanks for the heads up. For the life of me I just could not think of anything I had done to cause it. I am supposed to have that shot one day after chemo infusion. The is only the second one I have had on this particular treatment, and the first time I have had this happen.

The pain is easing a little, but a way to go before I can move without running into a bad position.

Dave, that looks like a shifty character that's broken into your house, make sure you don't take you eyes off your tools and booze.
Anyone seen William?

Ham, this is supposed to be the day of rest.!!!

Reminds me of an amusing tale:
God created the heavens and the earth and man in 6 days, then he rested.
It then took him 5 minutes to create woman, and since then, nobody's rested.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Roger a side effect profile of 3-5% is significant, so 26% well, you know….hang in there bro!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Sorry you are experiencing pain. However the alternative is worse!!!

David,
Hope your health continues to improve.

Spent the day assisting "The Chef" preparing for a dinner tomorrow for 100 people.

I check in on my mom, she lives on Long Island, regarding hurricane preparedness. She said she was on her way to the liquor store, to stock up on supplies! Gotta love octogenarians!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Todd, since my last post I have done a lot of research and the consensus seems to be that the pain will last for 4 days. I believe it has already started to weaken a little, so roll on 2 more days. Pity really, I had so much I wanted to do this weekend, but that's the way it usually goes for me.
I did manage to do some more sketches and plans for things I am going to make when I get back in the shop, so all was not lost, except now I have so many plans to complete I'll have to live to 150 to complete them.

Hope everyone had a great weekeknd.


----------



## patron

well i finally think i found my pain problem
seems the pills i've been taking to stop the tooth extractions
also stop fluid to the intestines
so i am shamefully constipated

it's a gatch 22 deal
stop the pain pills
and the pain is unbearable in my intestines
take the pills and the pain goes away

been taking fiber pills too
and even drank some mineral oil last night
(the stuff you put on cutting boards)
but so far not much help

i can't drink or eat
as that just clogs me up more
and increases the pain

bet this is something
you have been waiting to hear lol

glad your deal is leveling out rex
nothing like nothing in the oven
to make the time pass even slower

anyone know any consumable roto-rooter

dave good to see you and william 
figure you are up to no good
but that's the way we like you guys

enjoy the visit


----------



## gfadvm

Damn, I hate it when all my buddies are under the weather. It's true that "getting old is not for sissies" but like it was said above: "it beats the alternative". I'm thinking about all my sickly friends so try to persever and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## patron

thanks for that andy

i'm still working on more boxes

just can't eat or drink anything


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex, 4 days a pop huh? No more shots on Fridays.

David, pain meds constipate badly…metamucil/water is the best thing for divertics…that sand does wonders in the colon! But if you are not getting better, you should see your Dr. You may need RXs or more! Don;t let it get ahead of you!!!


----------



## Bagtown

David, I got one word for you. Enema.


----------



## patron

thanks todd

first thing in the morning
when things are open

before i starve 
for sure


----------



## DamnYankee

Arlin - sorry to hear the news.

I feel like a passer-by through the ol' Stumpy Cafe lately…been to busy to stop in here or the shop….gotta get a handle on my priorities!


----------



## superdav721

Prunes lots of prunes.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Glad to hear that David. No way anyone over the net knows what is best for your situation. Get seen before you get in a bad spot brother.


----------



## DamnYankee

gfadvm - why do people say getting older is better than the alternative? what's wrong with getting younger?


----------



## superdav721

How in the crap did we get on this subject JK
David I hope you do get to feeling better.
You to Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

David - you might want to ask before you start feeling better, better might not like being felt, could lead to a sexual harassment charge


----------



## DamnYankee

Poor Mr. John Crapper. Guy invents the toilet and his name gets turned into a reference to its use and one that shouldn't be used in polite company.


----------



## bandit571

"It;s hell growing old"

Hey, does that mean David is full of…..

Been there, done that. That first turd will feel just like a broken up BRICK. Better ask for a stool softener, as well. ten+ days of pain meds after last years Quad bypass, yep, it do hurt….


----------



## DamnYankee

Just think about it….say Dave Bardin had invented the toilet…we'd all have to go to the Dave or Bardiner, we'd have to take a Bard…you'd curse saying "Oh Bard!"


----------



## patron

when i was younger
it wasn't called sexual harassment

it was called FUN


----------



## DamnYankee

David - then it must have been your generation that ruined it for mine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never thought of it that way Yank…..


----------



## Bagtown

BRB Gotta go have a bard. . .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Full of Dave, Hmmmmm, I think Randy would fit better in this scenario…..


----------



## DamnYankee

How 'bout full of Marty?


----------



## gfadvm

DYankee, The alternative to not getting older is dying! David, Not drinking anything doesn't seem like a good plan to me. You might rethink that one. Water/Gatorade seems indicated. But what do I know? I'm a horse doctor!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, my grandmother always mixed up some orange juce with castor oil, warmed it and made you take it for constipation. Boy did it work, you'll be launching a log in no time.
Andy is right, you need fluids.

Yes I seem to be getting better and can move a little more without being racked with pain. Hoping it won't take 4 days, but I'm not pushing it.


----------



## patron

the main problem i'm running into
is the blockage keeps things from getting anywhere
and liquids and food just sit in my stomach
i did drink water and coffee this morning
and paid for it till the pills kicked in
and when i laydown to sleep
(like last night)
woke within the hour
and had to take a leak
and all the pain came back

i will get help tomorrow
i can't dedicate my whole life
to making boxes
just because i can't eat or sleep
(although it might be cheaper)
i still have 8 unfinished ones i'm working on now


----------



## DIYaholic

People have always said that; I'm full of myself! Now I wonder what they really meant???


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

I hope we all get over our miseries, and back into the shop. I was going to go go out and do some work today before going to work and realized that I would have to build a fire or freeze my butt off. I choose to sit in the house and do something else. Soon I will have to clear out the garage so I can park the cars inside. It is a good thing not to have to brush snow off in the morning.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning All,

It's early out there.
Have to leave the house at 6:00 in order to get to school on time.
Starting driving school this morning.
We'll see how it goes.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## superdav721

What in the bard is going on around here.
Morning fellers
Good luck Mike
And I hope everyone gets there aches and pains worked out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Pleased to say that my aches and pains are on the way out and according to those side effects published I should be a new man on Wednesday. 
We had a light freeze here yesterday morning and 33 degrees this morning, so that is a big quick change for us. No fire lit yet, but any day now.
Good luck with the classes Mike, Ham better get that fire going, don;t need any frozen butts around here. Speaking of that, I hope David has had some movement and got relief, maybe some larger boxes are required. lol

Everyone have a great day, be warm, be careful and be happy.


----------



## Gene01

And, top-o-the mornin' to you, Rex. Glad to hear that the pain is subsiding. 
David, I hope you find some relief. Maybe see a Dr. as Todd suggested. A hassle, I'm sure, but worth it.
Today is my "Fine Woodworking" day. Building a new insulated box to cover the well head. Some ACX, 2/2s and some rigid insulation. 
Then, maybe some single malt.


----------



## TedW

My morning breakfast is a large cup of strong coffee with half and half and sugar, and a cigarette, and I'm usually hitting the bathroom before I finish the coffee. My brother does the same thing except he prefers beer over coffee, and that's generally an all day thing.

I'm finally cleaning up my work shop. Really, I'm not just talking this time. Check it out…

In the first pic you can see all my blocks of miscelaneous wood that I'm going to make into jewelry boxes and stuff.



















I have 3 bins full of miscellaneous stains and such, most of which I will never ever use!










What shop is complete without a miter saw station?










These last 2 pics show my big blue work bench and another area of my shop, both of which are getting cleaned today, starting in on them soon as I'm don't posting this post.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - Hope you are safe. Looks like a bad one headed your way.


----------



## TedW

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Then again, there will be plenty of yard work ($$) in the aftermath. So keep safe, then clean up!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dy,
Thanks for the concern. I think I'll be ok, less rain expected compaired to Irene, but stronger winds. 1 to 3 inches of rain and 25 to 35 MPH sustained winds with 50 to 60 MPH gusts, here in the valley. Gusts up to 80 MPH for the mountains.

My "day job" is over. Time to hit the shower and start getting things ready for dinner buffet for 100 people.

Gotta go…..


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I think you need more tool trays/carriers! LOL


----------



## patron

great shop upgrade there ted

save some food for us randy

well i slept good last night
and drank coffee this morning
(no pills)
and got to visit with john
every thing is better now
still need to get to town
and get those things
(metamucil and prunes)
still drinking coffee

i did another gift post #2

thanks you all for your help and concern

be safe all


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - no video from your visitor??

Ted - I'm with Andy - you need more tool tills! The shop is shaping up nice tho…..

Randy and Bags - stay safe out there…....

David - nice boxes man! Glad you are feeling better….......

Rex - good to hear you are kicking the pain…...stay warm…......

I spent the day yesterday on a wood choppin' roadtrip…helping my dad clear some rouge trees…....Back pain has set in big time…......work was like a day off today…....ok not really…..


----------



## JL7

DY - should we be looking for some project posts soon?


----------



## patron

well it was a short visit 
i don't have any epoxy
to make a key chain bard
from it

something is better than nothing


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - I would love to post a project soon. I've been in the middle of my bend lamination project for a few weeks. I hope to get that done soon-ish. I think I will then have a project for some of that wood you sent.


----------



## superdav721

Stay safe Randy and Mike.
Ted I wished I had the room you have. Looking good.
No vid Jeff. You would have to hold a gun to his head. I did give hime a rusty plane. I think I know what he was doing today.
David all things will pass.
Cant wait Yanks.
Stumpy what are you up to?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie come back Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - speakin of eddie….....you seen the show "Duck Dynasty" on A&E - the duck call boys from Monroe? eddies home town…....funny stuff….


----------



## superdav721

I havent caught that one yet. But I will.


----------



## gfadvm

Duck Dynasty is an absolute great show! My wife is addicted! Jeff- I tried to post a link to the very last of the b'eye you sent (but I failed). David will have to bail me out (again). David, I swear I did it like you showed me!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - see the clip below:










If you click on that text in your post, it turns blue, then right click and select copy…..

Then, just paste the text into the new post:



Then people can click on that and see your cool stuff…...

You can do it!

And cool band saw box!


----------



## JL7

And yes - the duck boys are great!


----------



## DIYaholic

The dinner buffet is over, pot roast, roasted root vegetables, garlic mashed potatoes, tossed salad. However, the dessert was my favorite, cinnamon bread pudding with chocolate chips drizzled with cinnamon syrup!!! I'm stuffed and barely and have any room for a "cold one"...

We are getting a light rain, here in the Champlain Valley. There are some scattered power outages in the southern mountainous areas. My mother on Long Island is experiencing 50 to 60 MPH winds and heavy rain. I hope all that rain doesn't waterdown her screwdrivers!!!


----------



## patron

here is how jonathan showed me 
how to do it with the word thing too andy

highlight the http stuff and click on it









then click edit and click copy









now write something:http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73465 and highlight it too









and click on the third thing in the post window
(the chain looking thing)









and a URL window should pop up 









click edit again and click paste









it will add the stuff there on it's own
and clic OK in that window









you should be good to go
(it shows next to your text as gibberish) 
till you hit post
then the gibberish disappears


----------



## DIYaholic

Storm Update: 13K+ without power in Vermont.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Any snow or just rain/wind?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 62* & a light rain with 32 MPH winds.


----------



## JL7

Randy - keep an eye on the forecast just in case you are in the "go to the liquor store now" zone….....even though you are 50 feet away…....btw…..dinner sounded good…..again….does chef ever get by Minnesota?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff, for a *SMALL* fee he would be glad to provide a meal.
BTW: I already stock piled "adult beverages" at home & at my "Emegency Relocation Center" (The Chef's house)!!! Thanks for the concern.


----------



## JL7

Got it Randy…...clearly no procrastination on the adult beverages…........I'm not going to ask about the candles, batteries and fresh water….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go "offline", as my phone battery is running low.

TTFN…


----------



## patron

better* 'safe and soused'*
than not

all you guys take care


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff and David, 2 MORE methods to post a link and I still can't remember all the steps when I go to do it. When I hit that edit thingy it says to hit control c. I give up. That's what friends are for. You all can do my links for me, Rance and Jonathan do my drawing thingys for me - I got it covered!


----------



## patron

well andy
i guess you will have to do

all the WOODWORKING

we all have our place

now about that build i am thinking of
go get some boards
and cut them like this …......

while i take a break


----------



## bandit571

Just a few random photos , NOT of sandy either…









but a couple of Craftsman Planes,,,









And a Fulton #3 sized plane…









Just playing around on the Kitchen counter top, while listening to the wind blow here in Ohio…


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Congrats on another well deserved "#1 Badge".

Ted,
You have moved up to the "Top 10"!!! Good job.

Are "Stumpy Hotel Residents" supposed to be getting such high regards??? Lol.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope all our maniacs and misfits in Sandy's path and wrath are safe and riding out the storm in comfort.

I have continued progress today on relieving more of the pain, my daughter and one of my sons came over late this afternoon to visit and they stayed for a meal and nice conversations, it was really such a good time had by all.

It WAS pretty chilly this morning and YES Sandra lit the fire and had it going until lunch time, so it ha now been "Christened" for the season. Sandra did a lot of baking today for items that have been ordered, so I had a great time taking care of misshapen stuff, I'm good like that. 

The plan is to all meet here for coffee in the morning. Don't be late or you will miss Marty's impression of Dave having an intelligent conversation with William.

See ya all here.


----------



## patron

well glad you are better rex
and feeling your oats some
(just do it in private please)
we don't need pictures of that
but can't wait to hear about it

like the man says

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ for me now


----------



## DIYaholic

Well then, if I have to awake for coffee, I suppose I should down the brewski, get some sleep, so as I can awake in need of coffee…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Top 10.. wooo hooo!

Marty, I loaned your jigsaw to Dave or Randy or someone.. don't remember off hand but they did promise to return it directly to you if nobody else wants to borrow it. Anyway, the one in the home made blade-runner is a different one that I borrowed from someone else… probably Randy of Dave, don't remember off hand.


----------



## TedW

But David made #1… wooooo hooooo! (note the extra "o"s ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who is this Sandy? She sounds like a spunky gal. Give her my number, I'd like to meet her…..

BTW, Does anybody know why the weather is suddenly turning to bard out there???


----------



## JL7

Pass the coffee please….....


----------



## superdav721

Bandit nice planes.
Coffee and a runny noise. Crap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all you fellow Limberjerks.
As Dave mentioned, I did spend yesterday working on a plane. 
I still can't fly though.

I only had one old unknown manufactorered block plane.
So when Dave offered to give me a block of rust Stanley block plane, 
I couldn't resist.
After a lot of cleaning, it turned out to be a Miller Falls #16. 
Everything works good on it. 
I started tiring though and only cleaned on it. 
I got it cleaned up good, waxed and put back together.
One day I gotta take several days and do nothing but clean and sharpen planes.
This new one included.
I got a few other priority projects to complete first though.

.

I visited Dave Sunday.
On the way back, as I drove through Jackson, I tried passing a truck. 
That normally is no problem with close to 400 horses under the hood.
I felt the engine buck and she wouldn't get up and go like normal though.
I'm either getting a lot older or a little bit wiser.
There was a time in my life when that would've ticked me off, 
having to come the last forty miles under fifty five in a hot rodded truck. 
I knew the syptoms though. 
So I just kept it at a minimum and limped it on home. 
Before working on the plane yesterday a buddy helped drop a set of new plugs in.
She now runs like new again.

As we finished it up, my buddy fired the engine up with the new plugs.
The engine backfired. 
I sat down in a chair (a little winded lately), and told him to switch those 6 and 8 plug wires that I think I crossed. 
That fixed the problem.

I'm telling you all this for a reason.
I had a funny thought through all this.

I thought about all this this morning and it made me think of the Viagra commercial.
The one with the guy who has a radiator running hot.
The commercial says he's at an age that things don't upset him the way they used to. 
He calmly limps it to a station and buys a bottle of water to fill the radiator and goes home to his wife.

Yea.
When my reactions remind me of a Viagra commercial,
I think maybe I am getting a little older.
I say older because I'm still not admitting old without the "er" at the end of it.

.

Well I'm off.
I got tests at the doctor this morning.
Then I hope to get back in the shop today.
Let me rephrase that.
I need to get in the shop today.
You felllas take care.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Roger; less pain, wifey, food, fire, kids…..sounds like Paradise!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'all,
We have partly cloudy skies with patches of blue!!! Should have intermitent showers today, all in all the Champlain Valley faired well so far. The mountain areas got hit with high winds that have caused power outages.

My buddy the chef, contacted his father in "The Rockaways" on Long Island. They live in a second floor apartment and the first floor apartment was under water & the water was 8" (inches) from his door, so 8'+ (feet) of water!!!

I can NOT contact my mother, brother, sister or nephews on eastern Long Island, so have no idea how they faired?!?


----------



## DIYaholic

I heard from one of my nephews. He is fine. Power outages all over LI, as one would imagine, also storm surge is the cause of flooding. No word from anyone else. I figure (hope), NO news IS good news!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Randy, I do hope your relatives are OK and got through the worst of the storm.
William, glad you figured out what was wrong with the truck, I too experience some backfiring when I wake up. I think that as you get older you put more thought into what you are going to be doing instead of previously just jumping off and doing it right away. The are things now that you must take into consideration as you just don't have all those gung ho abilities that you had before. You actually become a genius at work arounds, time management and effort regulation. Anyway, I hope the tests go well today.
Yes, Todd, I had a pretty good day yesterday despite still having some pain, it's funny how you are satisfied with a lessor volume of good things that ever were before, I guess that's maturity.
Ted, your shop space is really good and you are getting there. Glad you are making use of it and posting your achievements.
Jeff, is it cold up there yet? Have another hot cup of Java.
Marty, you are a mess, we need to find a female for you to spend the winter with.
Dave, got an video of your encounter with William, he looks quite normal without the mask.
David, hope you are feeling better and not feeling too boxed in.

Everyone have a safe, happy day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mother called, power is out, but the generator will solve that problem. The house came through relatively unscathed, some of the shingles along the ridge are MIA, lost 5 trees on the property, but no real damage. Only a small puddle of water in the finished basement so no real flooding damage, as her lot is elevated above the surrounding area. My sister did visit with mom, ealier today, so her place is ok, other than no power. It appears that family is all OK, down on Long Island!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, glad to hear your family is well.
Hope everyone else in that mess called Sandy makes out ok too.

Good to see you William, funny how we calm down with age.

Well day two of truck driving school.
Study study study. . . 
Air brakes, air brakes, air brakes.
Compressor
Reservoir
Foot valve
Brake chambers
Brake linings
Safety valve
Check valve
S cams
Quick release valve
Relay valve
Automatic front brake limiting valve
Spring parking brakes
Glad hands
Two way check valves
Tractor protection valve
And on and on. . . 
I have four tests on Thursday, written air brake, practical air brake, rules of the road, and commercial rules of the road.
I'm studying, I'm studying. . . 
Hopefully I'll pass, and get behind the wheel on Friday.
Gulp.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm stayin' off the roads come Friday!!!

Mike,
Does learning all about *air* brakes, make you more or less of an *airhead*???
Stop reading this post and get back to studying!!! NO, you can NOT play in the shop, until all your homework is done!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy glad to hear family is ok.


----------



## patron

morning all you grumbling stubs

glad to hear everyone check in
around that sandy

be cool

had a wild idea last night
tried it out this morning
worthless
to much engineering

hey mike
put the hammer down 
on those books
and get educated

it would be nice to know someone 
with a degree

besides the guys
i met in jail


----------



## TedW

Hey Randy, hope all is well with the family.. I'm sure they're fine, just can't expect too much communication this soon. My prayers are with you.

Rex, I'll keep up the progress reports. In fact I'm heading to the shop right after this post, to actually start making stuff.

Mike, just think about how much fun you'll have once you're out there truckin. I had a blast.. worked for Schneider pulling a tanker all over the country for about a year, then pulled a refer around for a while. And the best part for you is that you'll get a whole spring, summer and autumn to learn the roads before next winter hits. My brother has been driving for over 20 years and he still loves it.

Tip, get hazmat if you can. I don't know about Canada but here the test is easy. I don't recall what it costs but not a lot. Having hazmat will qualify you for more jobs and probably better pay. And unless you drive a tanker, you will rarely ever have to handle anything hazardous.. just have to drive it.

Dave, David, Marty, Jeff, et al… Hi!


----------



## TedW

Sharing my work shop with a furnace really blows. 10 minutes ago it was 60 deg and now it's 90. Good thing I don't make violins!


----------



## patron

thanks all for your concern
and the great advice too

16 oz prune juice
healthy slug of phillips mom
1 hour
good book
lost 10 LB's

now i can eat my pork chops
instead of giving them to buddy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, David, lost 10lbs.? You were certainly constipated. 
Bags, good luck with the truck stuff. Ted, looks like you have a really nice hidey hole for the winter to make a bunch of stuff. I'm not there yet, but I'll catch you up.
Randy, happy to hear family seems to be OK, bet you are relieved too.

It's a little warmer here today, Sandra is busy treat manufacturing, while the dogs and I are acting as reject disposers.

Hope all is well in Nubberland.


----------



## superdav721

Well good to see all is well and safe.
I have a head cold and a water faucet for a nose.


----------



## JL7

What Dave said…....good hear people are safe and also feeling better!

Rex - it was pretty nice here today, almost hit 50! That's warmer than its been…..Had a few snow events already…...not ready for that, just got the leaves wrangled up a few days ago….

Bags - just keep that Glad Hands stuff to yourself….......


----------



## HamS

There was NO cut off for water in the system in my house. There is now. It is nice to work for a company that makes valves of this quality and sells them to their employees at cost.










This is where the next task is. There will be a wall here shortly.










The replacement drawer carcass. After I took the picture I noticed all the glue that I did not get cleaned off completely. This was a test fit and it is just a tiny bit too large. No problem, I'll just take the runners off and plane it a bit and that will clean up the glue as well. I love the look of the maple.

Missed things this morning, but Miss J had a task for me that took me away from the computer.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I love your drawers. That is the proper way to construct a cabinet.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone had a great day!

I had, believe it or not, a *productive* day in the shop. The first task was to remove a cement double bowl utility sink, from the basement and transport it to a local non-profit. Those suckers are heavy. Thanks to an electric winch, I did not hurt my back all that much. The next task required the making of some saw dust. I assembled a HF Mobile Base for my jointer. I needed to rip several 1-1/4" x 1-1/4" pieces of hardwood for the base. I don't have any hardwood for the base, so I used a leftover piece of LVL to complete the base. My jointer can now appreciate the "WHO" song "Going Mobile"....


----------



## superdav721

Lookin gooooood Randy.


----------



## TedW

Well, time to give the neighbor above my shop a little peace and quite. I guess it's a good thing I can't make noise at night or I'd be sleeping days, or not at all. Then I would be tired in the shop and probably fall asleep on the table saw and accidentally switch it on while I'm rolling over and cut my head off, and then I would have a real problem. So I guess it's a good thing I have neighbors living above my shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks. Now you be careful leanin' over that keyboard with the faucet running!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Be careful when rolling that jointer around. It is really top heavy. I tipped mine over when it tried to roll over the cord. And once it starts to go, it's too heavy to catch. Now I never roll it sideways and look out for the cord.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Thanks for the heads up! As it sits, I only need to move it 2' at a time. I would pull it away from the wall, from under a counter and into it's usable position. Then move it 2' back against the wall, back under the counter.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

After posting last night, I don't have much new. One question about the mobile base, it looks like they raise the tool up about two inches or so from its original height. Does that cause problems? I actually suspect that for guys that are tall, that is a side benefit. I have often considered raising my jointer up off the floor by about three inches to make it fit my body better. I had not thought about the tipping issue, but most tools are pretty top heavy: drill presses,table saws and jointers all have a lot of weight right at the top of the tool.


----------



## patron

motning

ham
allot of the kit bases
have a ledge (top of wheels)
that is where the tool sits
which is where it rests
some guys will put a ply piece there to raise
the tool enough to open any low access doors on them
some make the base bigger (longer rails)
and have a longer wider base (for stability)
and a way to bolt the tool down

allot of aching back issues
can be resolved
by working fully upright

i got a carpeted moving platform ($20)
from lowes and added some stuff to it and stops
(it already has back and forth wheels )
it raised my machine sander
where the table is at a good height for me
and rolls around well (still careful to not knock it over)
i always sweep the floor well before moving


----------



## patron

i see you are up and with us roger

it's wednsday so hopefully 
you are feeling better

after yesterday
i was thinking about a wraparound workbench
for the toilet
maybe with some camping equipment

but after a better nights sleep
drinking coffee now

have a good day
don't pig out on those treats
leave some for the dogs


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning David and all other LJs who find themselves alive today.
The pain has subsided, but not completely gone. I'm feeling good inside myself, just not all that mobile yet.
Ham, that is a good looking and well made valve, obviously it looks like a class component which you hardly see around anymore. Good luck with the kitchen.

Sandra has a dentist appointment today and requires me to accompany her, then we have to go and watch a grand kid play at a football game later in the afternoon, so my day is pretty well spoken for.


----------



## Gene01

Great news, David!!! Now, eat your roughage so it doesn't happen again. I know, I don't like "rabbit food" either, but it's necessary at our age. At least some lettuce on the baloney sandwich.
Ham, Good looking drawer for sure! You build them to last, dontcha! What is the brand name of that valve, BTW. 
Rex, sounds like a full day for ya. Take a couple woodworking magazines for the wait at the dentist's. Three year old Family Circles and Highlights just doesn't do it, does it? Have fun at the game. Wednesday? JV or Peewee?

I'm off to paint the second coat on the well head insulating box. Then, installing it and stuffing in the insulation. Catch ya'll later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking have returned at last!

With a new introduction, a new narrerater (how the heck do you spell that word, anyway?)And a handsome new avatar…


----------



## Bagtown

Welcome back Stumpyest.


----------



## patron

looks like you are drinking
the new kool-aid stumps


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank You guys for all of your thoughts on my father in law.

He did not have life insurance so we will have to be paying his bill for the next several months.

For all of us Older guys and gals, Please get at least $10k life insurance so your loved ones do not have to take care of you after you pass away.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
It's good to have you back!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good to hear form you Arlin! And you are still in our thoughts!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has lost it.
I do like the new avatar!


----------



## superdav721

Arlin I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## JL7

trick or treat….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Show us a *trick*!!!


----------



## JL7

But of course…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
And hows 'bout a *treat*???


----------



## JL7

Come on Randy - you can't have it both ways…...

ok - but only for a very limited time:

sorry…...times up…...rules and all…


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I understand the limited time offer!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Jeff that video is AWESOME!!!


----------



## JL7

I think the thread is stuck again…..


----------



## gfadvm

Great vid Jeff!


----------



## patron

thanks jeff good vid

andy CONGRATULATIONS !
two on top together


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta love JKL and smelly feet!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, JV and they won their last home game. Took my sketch pad instead and designed another 6 items I'll never get to make….oh well.
Really cool video Jeff, was that Stumpy in the black coat?
Stumpy, your new avatar looks like you are a survivor from the Titanic. ...... just sayin'.


----------



## superdav721

*FOR MARTY*
have you ever wondered?


----------



## DIYaholic

I've often *wondered* about Marty!!!

Jeff,
Leno had your "headless sneezer" on his show, not the video the actual person live!!! You sir, are ahead of the curve!!!

Time for me to say
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I was starting to wonder if that train would ever reach the end or if the video was on a never ending loop. Cool video!

Stumpy, you should warn people before changing your profile picture, and by people I'm mean me. I just spent the past 2 hours trying to find the Stumpy thread and finally had to resort to reading the titles. Now I'm too tuckered out to post anything.

Well, I'm going to check out the new BCW videos. Later ladies and gents!


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Coffee is hot, drywall dust is all about and this is not very good Haiku.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, good night Ted.
Coffee is good, it's Thursday and trash day, need I say more?


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Stumpsters.


----------



## superdav721

Well that was different Mike. I would love to go to New Zealand.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Loved that Mike. Me too Dave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I'm cold.
I forgot my long sleeve shirt at the shop yesterday.
I don't feel up to walking to the shop or building a fire in the fireplace.
Thank heaven for the person who invented central air and heat.
In times like this, it's a blessing to me to be able to just push a button up on the thermostat.
Damn I hate what it does to my electric bill though.

Luckily, wife will be home before long and I can get her to go get my shirt for me.
Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning William, lost your shirt huh?
Well I love it when we have an open wood fire. Brings back a lot of memories of the winter days back in England when everyone had a toasting fork or two, and made REAL toast and toasted crumpets too. There is nothing like the added flavor that toasting on a fire brings, it's something a bread toaster just can't do. I do have a toasting fork. Lashings of butter on fire toasted items is bliss.



























*mmmmmmmmmm-..............mmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Rex.
During the winter, if and when we get cold weather here enough for the wood heater at the shop, me and the boys often cook there too.
We have hot dog pokers for hot dogs over the fire.
We have sandwich maker things we do grilled cheese sandwiches in. These are also cooked over the fire.
I also have assorted cast iron cookware. For some reason, beans or soups are just better to me slow cooked on top of the heater. 
I've also been known to use my old dutch oven to bake corn bread or biscuits using hot coals from the fire.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, ya'll have heard me talk about weiner roasts before.
We do em outside in warm weather, or inside in cold weather.
Either way though, over an open fire is the only way I'll touch hot dogs.
Boiling them, in my opinion, turns them into tastless tubes of ground mystery meat. 
I love a hot dog cooked to just the right shade of burned blackness over an open fire though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, there is a lot to be said about old fashioned ways of cooking. Stews and casseroles slow cooked on top of a wood stove taste so much better and everything is tender. Grilling or tasting on an open fire, not only is more controllable, but adds a flavor better than Liquid Smoke could ever compete with.

A couple of centuries ago, AGA stoves began to be the de facto cooking,water heating, clothes drying and house heating appliance that was installed in castles, country home and hovels, and now lately in Europe there has been a HUGE demand for restored AGA's and also for the newer models - yep, AGA is still in business.

Your home will wear out before your AGA









Here's a newer model.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I would not touch hot dogs with yours, let alone mine.

I heard the term "Roast a Brat" the other day, and concluded there are a lot of Brats that need roasting.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

.....and some are related to me. !!!


----------



## Gene01

An attorney who worked for the FDA once advised me on dog selection. He said to never buy any thing labeled as "weiner". "Hot dogs" were better, but the best were labeled "frankfurters". Seems he was right, too.
But, he had no insights when it came to S'mores. 
A nice even tanning works for marshmallows and Rex's brats' britches.

Got the well head insulated so it's on to less mundane pursuits today. Jigs.


----------



## Bagtown

passed


----------



## patron

of course you did mike
never any doubt

a have been passing too
for a couple of days now lol

feels good doesn't it

latest hit #4 in 72 minuets
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73602


----------



## Bagtown

Feels very good. Lol
Behind the wheel in the morning. . . . Lookout.


----------



## Bagtown

David, did you open a box factory?
Wow, some more fine work.
Those are really great looking.


----------



## JL7

Congrats Bags and David…....nothing but winners here! I DIDN'T say wieners…... speaking of which, how did the thread get back onto the wiener theme…....William perhaps?? Or was it Rex?

So Bags - what kind of truck/rig are we looking out for tomorrow? Also - interesting Hobbit video there as well…..

Rex - is that a picture of your kitchen with the AGA stove?

And finally - Randy - forgot to mention how proud we are with your shop progress the other day! WOW!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Please put a shirt on, this is a "civilized" forum.

Gene,
I saw a movie, in grade school, showing the "process" of hotdog making. It took me a while before I could eat one.

Rex,
I like toasts also…..I made one at "The Chef's" wedding (I was the Best Man)!!!

Mike,
Congrats on passing! Have fun behind the wheel tomorrow. Will that "Canadian Truck License" allow you to drive in the good old US of A? If so, I'm veeeery scared!

David,
Your moving up the "Top Project" list rather quickly. Congrats and wll deserved!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Jeff! Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## patron

thanks all

nothing to it guys
post just before 5 EST

that's when everyone starts to get home from work
and turns on LJ's to relax and catch up
and it is there for morning coffee too
( it helps to have 329 'buddies' here
and all get notices
i buddy those that buddy me first out of courtesy
a few i have i sent a PM to ask if that would be ok with them)

do you have a handle picked out yet mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well done Bags, hauling a load of wieners tomorrow?

Jeff, no, it is actually my great, great, great, great, great grandmother's that she invented the Apple Pie on. A few hundred years later Americans claimed it as their own recipe, just before the Russians tried to claim it.

David, so glad you have "moved on", so to speak, must be the big boy of the septic. Great idea to make lots of small boxes for it instead of a Pirates Treasure Chest, your gifts will be really personal.

Randy - "Best Man"? lol, lol, even more lol. somebody said you stood around like a spare dic at the wedding.


----------



## bandit571

Up-date on this old Right Hip: Some Uncle Arthur, but nothing to get a knife out about, according to the "Bone Guy" i saw today. More Trama-Dol and some P.T. to get things "stretched" back out. They call it "therapy", I call it a mugging. At least the "Mugger" is pleasent on the eyes, LOL.

Got yet another Block plane in the mail today, another Mohawk-Shelburne. Someone else had done a bit of "RE-hab" to it, I get the "honor" of making it rightly done. makes a "Baker's Dozen" of Block Planes.

Note: Don't let more than two block planes in the door, they will multiply like Rabbits>>>>


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, yes I will be able to drive in the US. And Vermont is only nine hours or so away. So you best watch it. 

Jeff, tomorrow is my first day learning to bobtail in the industrial park. I'll be 3 or 4 weeks before I do the road test. After that I hear some pretty big wages driving in Alberta these days.

David, I guess my handle would have to be bagtown.

Rex, no wieners here. They closed the weiner plant here earlier this year. I've machined parts for that place and man, it was gross seeing what went on in there.


----------



## superdav721

Do not read the ingredients.
You do not need to know they use chicken lips and frog feathers in the recipe. The important part is does it taste good. Look I love hog head cheese. Do you know how that stuff is made. I do. Yum yum get you sum.
~
Good deal on passing the test Mike.


----------



## Bagtown

Never could figure out why they call it cheese.
And yep I know how it's made.


----------



## DIYaholic

My body is sore, my eyes are heavy and my mind is mush…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

nite mush … er … randy


----------



## thedude50

Stumpy, I believe the sliding compound square in the video is the new Borra Model you can find them at lowes And I believe at Affinity tool works


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello …Hello… anyone there? Am i on the right thread? Where is everyone?

OK, I know Bags has a truckload of wieners to deliver to Randy in Vermont, and David is boxed in somewhere, while Stumpy is still contemplating his navel, but where are the other Misfits????

I'll have another coffee and see what the cat drags in.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Rex. Whats up?
Just got my first cup. 
Why is this text so small?
David, Those boxes are pretty neat. Your inlay techniques are super.
Just previewed this text and it looks OK, now. Weird.

*Wake up Randy!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, the text thing did it to me about a week ago, been OK since then.
I have a day of helping Sandra, paying bills and winterizing stuff around the house, just the sort of day you dread.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got some shop time in yesterday (had to take a day off work to do it though).
For those of you that reclaim pallets, I tried it, you can have it. There is no simple/easy way to get those friggin nails out without tearing up the wood! I had one pallet that once I clean a spot up was made of some very nice maple. ended up just cutting the planks in 6" sections.

Made a Stumpy Nubs WS3000 thingy. Working well so far. I still need to attach/shim the WS3000 and attatch the top platform.

Tried my hand at turning a plate on my new/old lathe. Tried using a 3/4" pice of pine lumber I had. It was all going well until I turned one spot too thin and the thing shattered. No pieces went flying. Anyone have a guide or reference on how to sharpen lathe gouges?


----------



## Bagtown

Yanks,

I'm not particularly good at sharpening gouges, but when I do manage to get them sharp, I hone a lot to keep them that way as long as possible.

I used to recycle pallets, but we got sheets of aluminum on pallets that were eight to ten feet long and usually had oak stringers. When they're that long you can work around the nails.


----------



## bandit571

Meds and therapy for this old right hip, no surgery needed.

Trying to move to the new house, including most of my old shop. Getting to be a PITA! Got to find a couple people to lift and carry the English Plane Bench to my van, follow me to the new place and "download" it into the cellar. Have to make a new tool bench for the toys, er, tools to sit on. Might have to build a stand for the lathe as well.  Be the first time in over 20 years that the lathe will have a place of it's own.

Just some benchtop tools for the new bench. Old one is a bit too big to get down in the cellar..









Maybe spread this mess out along a wall, say on an 8' long bench? Do I hear 12'??? Will need lights down there, as well. Tablesaw may not come along, just not the room down there.









Stay tuned, this could get to be fun, some day….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just finished another loading block. 
I posted it at the end of my last project post.
Here it is if ya'll are interested in seeing it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, the work*day* is done, but the work*week* is not done with me! I'll be leaf wrangling tomorrow, IF the rain/snow subsides by morning!!!


----------



## Gene01

William, I really like those loading blocks. Neat idea.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks try this
http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/feed
Podcast #37: Turning Tools - Sharpen Your Skills with Sharp Tools 1:14:54 9/23/08 Keeping your turning tools sharp-before, during, and after a turning session is extremely important. Brian Simmons prefers the Wolverine system from Oneway, using …
Its a podcast I get through Itunes


----------



## HamS

This is really strange. It was built the same way on the other side of the opening that is now gone. That is six tubafores stacked side by side. This wasn't holding anything up, just a bunch of tubafores.

My son's theory is the house was built by drunken monkeys


----------



## superdav721

Ham they wanted that corner to be stable.


----------



## HamS

The destruction continues:


















With any luck this will be rotated 90 deg tomorrow night. . (These high resolution pics from my son's fancy camera take a long time to load)


----------



## HamS

It was stable alright. Fortunately, Aaron is going to climb in the attic and deal with the wiring tomorrow. We got almost all the crap out so we can move the plumbing . The door is on the closet, that made Miss J very happy. She now has a real broom closet for her alternative transport devices. That is now really fair, she is the furthest thing from a witch, the sweetest woman God ever put on the earth!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Joe, what am I supposed to do with these extra studs?
Or
Hey Mike, that wall was supposed to be 9" longer. 
No problem boss…Hey Joe where's those extra studs?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
One must *DESTRUCT*, before one can *CONSTRUCT*!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, nice shop.


----------



## JL7

I'm still freaked out about the east coast - sent a little donation to the Red Cross…....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff those folks don't know what those storms can do. Those storms are devastating.
I have stood there and took the pictures. After Katrina we geared up to go and help the other school districts. We had to wait for Rita to do damage again then go down. These areas were still off limits and protected by national guard. You could still smell death in the air.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Your a stand up guy!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - I live in tornado/snow storm up your a$$ country. Right now I think I got the sweeter deal..but never comparing…......

I am so thankful that I don't have those hurricanes. Even tho we have more shoreline than most states….it's lakes.

So I brought the end table up to test fit…..and IMMEDIATELY the inspector had to check it out…...










Randy - so glad your family is safe….the Rockaways keep coming up in the danger zone…..quite a storm…


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the cat has to inspect all new pieces in the house.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good donation Jeff. I too live in tornado alley, and I was glad most of the folks in Sandy's path did listen and react to the warnings and directives given out. As for the ignorant idiots who thought they knew better, good luck, don't blame anyone else for your dilemma.
Glad all "our" folks made it OK.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, just thank goodness it's not a dog, they have to pee on everything new to accept it.


----------



## JL7

Rex - or more specifically a *WIENER* dog…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good one Jeff, but weener dog sounds better.


----------



## superdav721

Hurricane Sandy on Bikes in NYC from Casey Neistat on Vimeo.


----------



## JL7

For Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, great pic. Gives a new meaning to ambrosia.


----------



## JL7

YouTube sent me a link yesterday…......

Here it is…..........CLICK


----------



## patron

strangely silent from new mexico


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I like that feed. Nice.


----------



## JL7

Yep - Dave - it goes on and on…..............................But shows how we can recover…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Not able to participate much, as I'm downloading some SketchUp Tutorial videos, Please play nice in my absence!!!


----------



## JL7

OK Randy…........

Why were they going to run the marathon…...while NY was under stress…..............I DON"T GET IT?


----------



## DIYaholic

Because they were idiots!!! Perhaps they were hoping it could be a shining light of NYC resolve, or they needed the money.


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## patron

and to bed now

have a safe and happy weekend all


----------



## DIYaholic

I too am going to bed, but NOT with David!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, Randy, I heard that they cancelled because next week after the elections, they would have many, many more entrants, the vast majority being those who just want to run as far away as possible.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*WHERE IS "X" ?*


----------



## Bagtown

4:00 AM
Was tired last night, fell asleep in my chair after supper, woke up at 9:00pm and went to bed.
I likes them thar trucks. A lot.
Had a good morning at the school, then went over to the hospital and waited for Dad to come out of surgery. He had a tumour in his bladder. He seems to be coming around all right, but he's got a long road ahead of him. Still he's doing pretty good for a 79 year young fella.
I'm off till Tuesday, thought I'd sleep in this morning. . .

I need to start thinking about Christmas coming up soon.
Trying to come up with something to make for my Gdaughter Betty. This is here first Christmas. She won't be one till the end of January. Any and all ideas are welcome from you experienced Grand Dads.

David, I really like your latest peek. Are the sides curved like the top on that one? If I glued up a panel like that top I'd be a week just getting the glue off the face of it.

Ham, that reno is coming along nicely.

How's your CAD skills coming along Randy?

Jeff, nice table.

William, your Dad has some interesting characters for friends. Love the names on those loading blocks.

Rex, save some cookies for the dog.

Well, I just mentioned Rex, and that reminded me I need to go walk the dog. She'll sleep in if I sleep in, but if I'm up then she needs to go out for a walk.

Have a coffee on me fellas, and don't suck in too much sawdust today.


----------



## Bagtown

*STUMPY*

DO you play that mandolin on the shelf in your shop?


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, thanks for the link to the lathe tool sharpening.
There's a lot of information on there and a lot more great stuff on the rest of their podcasts.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Today is the big plumbing job day. Plumbing is probably the trade I enjoy doing the least. However, the new materials we have make it a lot easier and quicker.

The worst part of this job is trying to live in the house the kitchen is being remodeled in.

Stumpy,

I also pick a bit on the mandolin. I might even post something in a bit.

H.


----------



## superdav721

Mike one of the best thing I made was a small table and chair out of Pine.I used craig pocket holes and a torch finish then sprayed some lacquer. It gave the one year old a little people seat and a place to eat. I spent about 2 hours building it.
toyboxes are nice as well
I hate plumbing.


----------



## superdav721

Where did everybody go?
Dave has made a shop purchase.
You know what I will be doing tomorrow. Installing it.




































I had a coupon foe $120 off. I got it for $139.99 at Harbor Freight.
I will be toasty this winter.


----------



## superdav721

Now for all you hot sauce lovers.


----------



## superdav721

This is what I aspire to be.





The Birth Of A Tool. Part I. Axe Making (by John Neeman) from John Neeman Tools on Vimeo.


----------



## patron

well time to sit down
and see whats going on 
in the virtual world

spent the day stacking firewood
and cleaning up what some guy i met at the dump
was going to do 
in return for all the 2×4's 2×6' and sheets of used wafferwood
i had used to build the house with during the construction

wanted to get the grounds cleaned before snow

the guy is a religious type
and wanted anything he could find for a 'sunday school' he is building

he offered to clean the rest and even take it to the dump
in his trailer for all the stuff he wanted
he came by twice and took everything and corrugated roofing tin too

haven't seen him since
but he did leave the mess for me 
(i wonder if he will give instructions on sundays
about keeping your word)

yesterday the neighbor came for coffee
and noticed the pile of boxes i have finished for those gifts
and got all exited about a lady that has a store in taos
that might take them to sell

he got real adamant about taking one to her
as he was going that way

he figures the small ones are worth $30
at roughly 24 hrs apiece
that brings it to about $1.25 and hour for me
(not counting materials)
wages i haven't seen since i was 15
and washing dishes on the midnight shift
in a greasy spoon in florida
6 nights for $30 a week (and one hamburger a shift)

looks like i'm getting younger in my old age
be playing goo goo
on the floor
any day now


----------



## HamS

Dave, I have one of those in my shop, not the same brand, but the same shape and size. In the deep winter the shop is the warmest place on the homestead. My shop is the back half of a pole barn so the ceiling is 10' high. The shop area is 24×28 and that box stove is way more stove than needed for that small an area. The shavings from my hand planes make great fire starting material.

I got the kitchen sink rotated today. The plumbing is in and all the water is back on and the drains are working. Pictures will have to wait till tomorrow, because I need my cold ones to loosen up my back after the hard day of plumbing!


----------



## superdav721

Part II





The Birth Of A Tool. Part II. Chisel Making (by John Neeman) from John Neeman Tools on Vimeo.


----------



## patron

that's a nice stove dave
i had one for years here to heat the house
it did start leaking air around the casting seams
and would go into a full burn
i got some of that tube asbestos stuff
and caulked the seams
it helped 
for about 2 years
just may need it 
from time to time


----------



## JL7

Nice addition for the shop there Dave…...that should really do the trick here soon. After this HOT summer, it's hard to imagine you would need a stove…....

Cool videos….this guy covers the gamut….metal - wood - leather…..and has quite the range of tools…...the laser engraver at the end was kind of a surprise…...

David - cool peek there…..is that another mini box? Good luck on the cleanup and sorry we can't hear the "keeping the word" sermon….......takes all types…....I think I work with his brother….

Ham - One step closer! Enjoy the cold ones…..


----------



## superdav721

David as the world turns. We live and learn each day.


----------



## JL7

Little shop update…....click


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice stove Dave, you will love it.
Two years or so ago, I got a Durango stove for the shop which has actually only been lit 3 times, ya'll know the reasons why. I did test it then and it really does burn for 12 hours a load.
Then about a year and a half ago I received a chimney heat re-claimer as a gift… to add to it , but I have never installed it (same reason).
So my goal is to have the stove and re-claimer all ready by the time my cord of firewood arrives. Luckily my stove top Italian espresso coffee maker works like a charm on it.
That stove will give you good service, and if you want to capture the heat you lose from the chimney, I can assure you that the re-claimer does the job very well. If you have some Mesquite firewood, it will give out a LOT of heat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great videos. It is inspiring to see a tool go from raw materials to finished product, by the hands & skills of one individual. "Red Green" is C-L-A-S-S-I-C.

Ham,
Enjoy "several" cold ones!!! You've earned them my friend.

Jeff,
Nice little shop setup.

David,
What comes around goes around. He'll get whatever he deserves. You will certainly be recieving only good things!!!

Mike,
You must be plumb tuckered out from double clutching!!! WAKE UP!!!

I hope everyone had a pleasant day, doing whatever THEY wanted to do.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Roger. Now remember my shop is 12 by 16. I just might have the door open while I have a fire built. But hot coffee in the shop now that is an up side


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is one impressive work sharpening station.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…..you going to get one of those old school blue porcelain coffee pots for the new stove??


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bagtown*- My father made that mandolin years ago. I'm much better at picking other things than that. But I keep it around in case I ever decide to take it up.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I already have one. That is standard camping gear.
I JUST RECEIVED MY TITLE TO MY SHOP!


----------



## patron

wonderful dave

nothing like real to 
make your day

congratulations !


----------



## superdav721

Thanks David. Now tomorrow when I cut a hole in the wall I want feel so bad.


----------



## superdav721

Marty where are you?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhhh, I'm sleeping…..


----------



## JL7

So Marty - what have you been blowing up?


----------



## DIYaholic

A "doll"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not done much of anything this week. Just staying in the house…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just about right Randy, I heard the doll used to squeal with delight, but now after so much use it just hisses.


----------



## JL7

Wow, I guess they really are life-like then Rex…...


----------



## superdav721

Oh lord here we go.
hello Marty.


----------



## superdav721

My dachshund eats spicy guacamole. Holy cow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My Catahoula eats spicy dachshunds in a bun.


----------



## superdav721

Hey My Chihuahua got a hold of my Dachshund now I got a Chiweenie


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm turning my clocks back and gonna get an additional (NOT extra) hour of sleep!!! Yea ME!!!


----------



## patron

buddy got a hold of the insulation
under the house 
looking for mice

tomorrows work
before it freezes here


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Gracie!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

David my golden retriever gets under mine chasing cats and rips the pluming out all the time.
Good luck on the insulation.


----------



## patron

i lost 1.000 gal. of water
from freezing pipes 2 years ago

i'll fix it tomorrow
just need a way to teach buddy
to leave it alone

i have a rubber mallet

i did just show him though
i ate all the ice cream


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Been interesting already.
Got up around four, as usual.
Only to remember that, now, it's actually around three.
I'll have to get adjusted to that.

I got up, setup the coffee pot, hit the button to start it, and the lights went out about twenty seconds later.
I didn't feel like getting out the old manual pots this early.
So I grabbed my paper and headed down to the awful waffle house for an awul waffle and an awful cup of coffee.
Service was crap and the coffee was worse.

Light are back on now and I have a cup that doesn't taste like warmed up mud.
All is well with the world now.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome to the world of the extra hour William, one day we'll figure out this summer/winter time thing is obsolete now.
I know how that bad first cup of the day that sucks, can start the day off on the wrong foot. I'm glad you were able to quickly remedy that with an infusion of the real stuff. Who knows what today brings. Reading a post yesterday, I learned that our LJ buddy Helluvawreck (Charles) recently had his WW business burned to the ground, a total loss. This is a business that Charles and his brother operated for many years and was their life. Let us all in our comfy area of LJs, let Helluvawreck know that we are all here for him in this awful time for him and his family.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze!!! Rex, that's awful. I'm sure Charles has more important things to do right now than read our drivel but, my heart goes out to him and his brother. 
Is everyone OK?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I plan to PM Charles today just to let him know he is in my thoughts
I do not have any details of the disaster, all that is important is that Charles gets through all this and that there is a positive outcome.
None of us are immune to problems and issues in our lives, and when they do happen, it helps to know that others will stand in line with you. Charles has stood with me on some of my desperate times, that presence, and that of others let me know I was never alone.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Coffee is good.
Fires are bad.
Life happens and sometimes it is good and sometimes it sucks, but we muddle through and go one.

Today is music and football and forgetting all about the remodeling at list for a while.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

Roger - that is some really sad news about Charles…..life can really deal some bad cards…..keep us posted…


----------



## superdav721

Charles loves his shop. He had stuff stacked on stuff, things tucked away in every corner. I am so sorry.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You're gonna love that stove! David, I love that curvy box with the curvy/striped top. Look for me to steal that idea. GOTTA GO. S pending 16-18 hours a day at the show grounds so not much time for my LJ friends. Sorry, but sometimes work gets in the way.


----------



## TedW

G'mornin everybody -

Sorry to hear about Helluvawreck. Hopefully insurance will cover the machinery and such. Most importantly, just hope nobody got hurt. Tools and stuff can be replaced, people can't.

I will be doing cleaning chores around the 2 buildings I maintain. Or better put, finally doing some maintenance around the 2 buildings I'm s'pose to be maintaining.

I got the work shop cleaned up but still haven't spent any time in it. I found that my table saw doesn't tilt quite to 45 deg…. closer to 44.8 deg and the only way to tilt it any farther is to cut a piece off the side of it. I thought Ryobi was supposed to be top quality equipment!

Tomorrow I will take a look at some work from a new potential customer. He owns a few buildings right in my neighborhood and seems like a really nice guy over the phone. Wish me luck.. I really need the work.

Well, I gotta hit the shower then get busy before the day gets any later.

Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

That really sucks for Helluvawreck!!

I worry about an electical fire in my basement shop. Some of the wiring is old & the circuits are not labeled properly. I need to verify the circuits, so as not to overload any circuits.

My coffee is nearly consumed, waiting for it's effects to take hold.

Jeff,
Did you run across any "motivation". If so, do you have any you can spare?

Ham,
I understand the need to take a break from the rehab. I often take a break while taking a break!!!

Dave,
Now don't go wishing for cold weather, just to test your new stove. That would be very "Un-Cool"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
It's good to see you are finally "cleaning up your act"!!!

My TS also will not fully tilt to 45 degrees. I need to "modify" (read: cut) the rear fence rail.

M
Mo
Mot
Moti
Motiv
Motiva
I'll get there, eventually…....


----------



## patron

morning all

one free hour

so let's take the whole day 
to celebrate

works for me

'course i have only had 1 sip
from the first cup so far

things could be lurking
waiting for me to wake fully

have a good day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone.

Ham, you deserve a day free of tasks so taking the day off and being lazy for a change will do you the world of good.

Jeff, I'll keep you all posted with as much as I learn, but I will not pry into Charles's predicament, only pass on things he is comfortable telling me, with his permission.

Yes Dave, I believe his WW business shop had served then for 40 years and no doubt was a treasure trove of equipment, supplies, jigs and landmark project pieces. That's a lifetime of work as a professional, who is now out of work with no tools or workplace.

Ted, it is so nice to see that things are turning out better for you. You are no quitter and I respect that.

Randy, the thought of losing our shop is likely to be the #1 fear for all of us, especially when it's your livelihood and treasure repository.

Glad you are up David, my doesn't that first cup taste good? What sets up Buddy for the day?


----------



## patron

hey rex

buddy disappeared two nights ago
i called his mother in laws
he bounded off the deck
when she (and GF 'osa') drove by
that evening

more food for me now !

they will be coming by soon
to have me make some seal strips
for her new bathroom door
and she insist on paying me for it
so i can get some of those things 
that were mentioned here
for my kidney and intestinal fortitude

maybe then i can take buddy down to the ripped out insulation
and call him a bad dog
(as if he ever listens)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*WOW*, that stinks! Sometimes I dream of my shop buring down because I will get to buy all new tools with the insurance, and make all the jigs over again. But I know if it actually happened, I would feel much differently. A workshop is a part of a woodworker. I wouldn't want to lose it any more than I'd like to lose a hand. Even if I did get a shiny new one…

...unless it was one of those bionic hands that shoot lasers…


----------



## superdav721

Knowing what happened to Charles really put me on guard for today's task
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/32810


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
I used to have a wood burner in the shop. Big old thing. Would take 2' long logs easily. 
As a precaution, it never was allowed to burn over night. Further, there were never any flammables within 3' of the stove. Even at that distance, things got pretty hot. I had a fire proof sheet behind it on the wall, also. Long ago it would have been asbestos. I have no idea what it was made of now.
Frankly, it scared the He!! out of me. I finally gave it away and installed a vent less propane heater. 
I hope yours burns safely and lasts a long time. As I said, they scare me in a woodworking environment.


----------



## TedW

I would offer to share but then I wouldn't be such a selfish _.


----------



## superdav721

I had homemade chilli.


----------



## patron

black beans and rice

all gone


----------



## TedW

hmmm… those sound good too. Bon appetite!


----------



## Bagtown

Nachos.


----------



## JL7

Zatarains Jambalaya with a bit of Habanero sauce….....would of had some green olives in there, but I guess I'm out…...rats.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave,

I had a wood stove down in the shop for years.
I removed it earlier this year as part of my shop cleanup.
Blogged about it here.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Green olives are for gin salads.
(martinis)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm having Pasta, homemade sauce with sausage & pepperoni!!!

I posted a blog entry, for those interested. Can't provide link, as I'm currently posting from my phone.

Gotta go, dinner is served…....


----------



## TedW

Randy, you mean this (http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/32812) blog post? I hope you brought a few cold ones for chef too


----------



## TedW

Thanks Rex.


----------



## superdav721

Ted it is good to see you pokin around the site again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Thanks for getting that link.
BTW:it's good to have back in the fold.

Oh, dessert & after dinner cocktails…...
The cocktails is really just some moonshine!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy is that real shine or store bought shine.


----------



## JL7

Kitty had Ravioli:


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Unfortunately,NOT the real thing, it is store bought, I think. A neighbor brought it over to "The Chef's".
BTW: Dessert is the candy I can steal from the chef's kids!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I dated a girl that kept a quart in her kitchen window. I would drive up to see her from time to time. Take a swig - sometimes it was as good a syrup and sometimes it was kerosene. If it was good I would indulge in a few swigs.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Randy, Dave.. It's good to be back. I fall into my disappearing spells occasionally, but I always find my way back where I feel (cough, cough) I belong (nuthouse).

I stopped by my brothers place once, when he had a few friends sitting around the dining room table with a bottle of store-bought moonshine and a shot glass sitting in the middle of the table. There was on shot poured and they were all starting at it, like a challenge to see who could gulp it down. I was just stopping by for a few minutes, I forget what for, but as I was leaving I walked over to the table and slugged down the shot in one gulp, said good night and walked out the door. I could hear them all saying "damn" and other comments I don't remember exactly. I never did let on that it was burning all the way down to my belly and I couldn't wait to get back to my truck and wash it down with some cold coffee I had. That is some wicked mean stuff! Also, I am not a drinker. I think a second shot of that stuff and I would not have been driving home.

That cat's funny, LOL :]p


----------



## superdav721

Dont get William started on moonshine stories.
He has got sum funnie ones


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is William???

I'm back home now. I will need a good nights sleep tonight. Tomorrow is gonna be a rough day out in the elements. Tonight is dropping down to 27 degrees, Bbbrrrrrrrr!!! That makes for a very cold start to the day, should be 30 degrees aroung 8:00am, then it will warm up to a high of 39 degrees with sunny skies.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy….........Na na na na NA


----------



## TedW

Good night, everybody. I have to get up early because I have to do an estimate at 1 in the afternoon, and the place is like almost 2 blocks from me. This is the new customer I haven't met yet. He owns a few apartment buildings and sounds like a really nice guy over the phone. Wish me luck!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Good luck getting a good nights sleep! Oh and yeah, good luck with the proposal/estimate!!!

Rex,
Now that just ain't nice!!! ;<P


----------



## TedW

Yeah, Rex does appear to have a mean streak. It' suppose to get up to about 45 deg here tomorrow. I guess it will be snow shovlin' time soon. I can hardly wait for that global warming, the scientist keep promising, to kick in. I want to plant some palm trees in my front yard so I can hang a hammock between them, just like they do in Hawaii.

Now what was that you were saying good luck about? Oh yeah.. sleep. Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, am headed off to La-La-Land….......

NTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It has been a fun time today, a little bit of craziness is all it takes to make things more bearable.
I do miss Eddie, he would have had great fun tonight, hope Arlin is doing OK, William not suffering, and many others feeling a little down at this time - better days are ahead.
Time for my tetrahedron enema followed by my belly button maintenance and servicing tasks.

Also, guys, spare a kind thought for Ham who finds himself kitchenless at this time and is battling hordes of flies coming in from the West coast.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning sawdust freaks.

Well erection day is almost here and we stand up to be counted. This year there seems to be desperate measures to vie for people's votes, which ain't all that bad really. I find it great that car services are offered that will pick you up and bring you back from the polling station, and a wise old fart can usually get away with asking the driver to stop off somewhere along the way to do a little shopping. They will oblige because the last thing they want is to piss off a potential voter, and I can say, using a car service and including side trips makes me feel good, especially when you use the service offered by the party you are not going to vote for. Sandra uses a separate service because her shopping takes her to other parts of town. If you are going to vote, then have fun doing it, and if you are not going to vote, then just enjoy the trip and shopping expedition.
Must remember to take coffee with me, Red or Blue coffee sucks and leaves a bitter taste.


----------



## DamnYankee

COFFEE…..MUST HAVE COFFEE…..MORE COFFEE!!!


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## TedW

Nice set up, yanks… that should be added to project as I'm sure a lot of people would like to see it.


----------



## TedW

Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

That sure is a Purdy WSharpening station!!!


----------



## Bagtown

I just can't help it.
I saw this and just had to share…
click


----------



## DamnYankee

Bags - that is just plain WRONG!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, but it would go nicely with my casserole. Thanks Bags, I'll add it to my cellar.


----------



## Gene01

Bags, ya shoulda saved that for "toesday".

Barkeep, pour me 3 fingers…and a toe.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, what other feet will Bags come up with?


----------



## patron

after a long haul

probably using 
toe jam
on wieners
and as a coffee treat


----------



## StumpyNubs

NICE ONE YANKS!

Ohhhhh, Ted… You don't watch BCWW?... Bless your heart…


----------



## DamnYankee

I think when I finally make the discs I will cover both sides with the same grit so I don't have to flip the disc when switching from chisel/iron to large iron/gouge.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- That's what I did too. After you use it for a while, let me know via PM if there are any improvements you would like to see in the design.

*Bagtown*- Toe cocktails? Seriously? You should be banned.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I guess when you order a "cold one" of that drink you need to ask for a "Frostbite Pinky" ?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and…...... I guess that when the cops stop you for DUI you can tell them that you were only trying to keep on your toes?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Going to the shop now (thunderous cheers heard from amongst the misfit rabble).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But I will be back, and no, I'm not telling you when either.


----------



## TedW

I try, Stumpy… but my internet is so slow and precarious that watching even short videos is often an exercise in frustration. For the same reason I don't see most of Dave's videos that everybody keeps yammering about. As for reading the written articles, I tried reading your post about teaching kids something useful, but then you went and brought up French class and all the memories of my high school French teacher came rushing back to me and, well.. suffice to say I never did finish that article.

My slower than molasses on a cold January morning in northern Michigan internet connection, however, is about to change. The contract with my current provider will expire soon and then I'm going cable.. Yay!!! I can hardly wait. In fact, I might not wait. Once I'm able to watch a 10 minute video in less than an hour or two, or five, I promise to be as much a nuisance at BCWW as I am here at LJ… maybe even more so. Please accept my apologies in advance.


----------



## superdav721

Whats a Yammer?


----------



## TedW

It's like a hammer but spelled different, and looks different, and does not hammer, or bang anything at all. In fact, it's nothing like a hammer. It's more like canned yams. Yeah, that's it.. a yammer is a guy who cans yams. He may or may not use a hammer. Wait.. what was the question? Oh right.. I believe the answer is 46.. or was that the meaning of life? I forget. But I gotta say, I do like them canned yams. Just don't try to open them with a hammer.. trust me on that one.

The above paragraph is what's known as "yammering", which makes me a "Yammer".


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm toe-tally wasted!!!

For those that don't know, we (my housemate & I) piggy back off of our upstairs neighbor for internet access. Well, our neighbor has moved to Florida, for the winter. As our cable service is in my housemate's name, it was his responsibility to call and arrange for internet service. I awoke this morning to NO INTERNET ACCESS!!! I am stuck with only my phone for internet, eMail and most importantly, LJs perusing!!! Aaahhhhhh!!!! Have I said recently, I HATE LIVING WITH MY HOUSEMATE!!!

My posting may be sporadic, but I WILL be lurking, until sometime tomorrow when cable internet service is established.


----------



## DIYaholic

I also awoke this morning to FREEZING temperatures, a dusting of crystalline white flakes and dandruff filled skies!!!! NOT A GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## TedW

Good morning, Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- I was only joking about how you said Yanks should post his WS3000 setup because people would want to see it. I found that funny because it was part the most popular episode of BCWW to date. Over 21,000 people saw it so far. But it was a bit silly of me to assume that others know that since they really have no way of knowing. Sorry, it was funnier in my head than it sounded when I typed it.

I wasn't trying to say you have to watch my show (even if you had the internet horsepower to do so)- please don't misunderstand.


----------



## superdav721

Eys Jim I am giving her all I got.


----------



## JL7

Soooooo, now I have to go out and buy a Yammer???


----------



## superdav721

I have a new Mac and it takes dictation and I'm posting this by speaking to my computer now that's cool


----------



## patron

way cool mac …. er …. dave

does it talk for me 
like when i write this to you

you might set up a program
to have it talk for you
when you don't feel up to it
or have had to many to drink

'mr bardin is in conference right now
i would be happy to talk with you'


----------



## Bagtown

lolol

Mr Bardin is busy having a bard. How may I help you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I thought you were a true galoot. Soon you'll be an all power tool dude!!!


----------



## HamS

This was Thursday

This is now from almost the same place.









.


----------



## HamS

I lost a post. Now it is here after I post


----------



## superdav721

I am playing with my new mac. This thing has a solid state hard drive. It in crazy fast.
I also went to the shop and built a good fir in my new stove. Man those pipes sure stink when they are burning in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags 'Cos in London the message would be "Dave has gone for a pony in the how's your father"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, the kitchen looks ok to me without the post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, check those pipes, you might find a piece of Joe's underwear up there causing the problem. Peeeeyeww


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
You be breakin' down walls. Gotta luv that "open floor" concept.


----------



## TedW

Too late *Stumpy*.. I've already ordered cable and watching all of your shows is among the first things on my agenda. I would have been happy with winning a Woodcraft pencil in the most recent jig contest, but that didn't happen. My table saw sled made from leftover 2×4s didn't make the cut (haa haaa.. get it? Table saw sled.. make the cut? I made that one up myself







) so now I have to make it up by watching all your shows. You'll never get rid of me now… just ask the others. (please note that I'm just playing around. I really enjoy your shows and will be glad when I can watch them without the player stopping every 10 seconds. Dave's shows too.)

*Jeff*, you only need a yammer if you need your yams canned. Personally, I want my yams uncanned, so what I need is a yammer hammer.

*Dave*, that is "Way" cool! I guess now if there are any misspellings in your posts you can blame your new Mac. Of course, your new Mac can always claim you didn't say it right. Eys?


----------



## patron

ham 
that's a great new look

very nice


----------



## TedW

*Ham*, looks like somebody done runned off with one o yer cabinets, and a wall too. A little spackle orta fix that right up. (translation: Kitchen looks like progress is a happening.)


----------



## patron

dave 
don't let rex talk with the computer

we'll never hear from either of you again


----------



## superdav721

Funny one Mike. Dont you need to study jake brakes?
Roger you are still on a role.
Down hill….....
Randy NeveRrRR!!
Yep Ted I have it answering in a females voice " yes master woodworker" 
I bet yall can role some jokes off of that one.


----------



## superdav721

Where is Marty


----------



## superdav721

Where is William


----------



## superdav721

Where is Eddie


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy! Nubbers!

Gotta wonder about the Top 15….an unfinished project based on purchased plans made it to #2


----------



## DamnYankee

Here First Sar-GEANT!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry everyone….thought Dave was taking roll call


----------



## superdav721

Where is Rob?
Oh there he is.
Good


----------



## DamnYankee

Half the Nubbers on online tonight!


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey Stumpy - I try to keep up with your various postings….FB, Stumpy Nubs, youtube, and LJs….your videos are great and I try to post something in each of the venues but I don't seem to make it to all of them for every video. Let me know which ones mean more for you.


----------



## patron

*tip*

i had to recess a piece of hardware on a new window
i have to install tomorrow

from a recent post about making a pull jap saw sturdy
i got this idea to clamp a stop on mine
and use it to cut down evenly
so i can chisel it out and slope the ends 
like the bent piece is









it worked great
all the cuts are to the same depth


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Stumpy will always consider the newest post, video or blog as the most impotent!!! Oops, important!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

great idea and execution Patron!


----------



## DamnYankee

DIY - I meant which venue should I focus on for commenting. With Stumpy posting in so many places that I visit I don't always post or view on all of them. But he make make money off of Stumpynubs.com based on hits where he doesn't on LJs, but LJs may send more to stumpynubs.com

Sorry, I'm a trained professional analist …. i mean analyst


----------



## superdav721

Rob I try to keep up with a lot of guys. I try to post on the first one they post to. To me the persons home site or blog should be but those are not always the most seen and viewed.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave i would agree. 
I like supporting my fellow LJs and more specifically LJ Nubbers. So I want to make sure I help the posting numbers where they need it most


----------



## TedW

Dave, will your new Mac spell it right if you say "tomatoe"?


----------



## superdav721

I dont no Ted I'll try it when the better half is not asleep.
David that is a great tip.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Who mentioned anal?


----------



## DamnYankee

time to get my beauty sleep and boy do I need it.


----------



## superdav721

OK Rob that sounds great.
What really helps the most.
Everybody listen.
Is to "like - google + - tweet - stumble" the post as well as a comment. When you comment click on all the little buttons out there. That is what gets it in the mix and broadcasted all over the web.
I had one guy super stumble one of my posts and I got 968 views in one day. When the numbers go up we do so much better.


----------



## DamnYankee

oh yeah….I was not trying to pat my own back about the WS3000 station making 2nd place….I honestly was amazed that in 6 hours an unfinished project, with one picture, made from purchased plans (good plans yes, but the project is obviously not "original") would make it into the top 15 let alone top 3.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Dave. Which venue is most important….youtube, personal blog, FB, LJs, etc?


----------



## superdav721

To me my personal blog. It would be different to each person. Posts from friends are the best! And repeat posters become friends.
A post is a post. I'll take what I get.


----------



## TedW

Personal blog.

When you favorite a video on youtube, you promote youtube. When you post it to facebook, you promote facebook. when you comment on LJ, you promote LJ… ect, etc… Of course, all of those do help promote the original blog by providing backlinks for the search engines to follow, but the buttons Dave mentioned, and found at the actual blog itself, is the most direct way to get the major search engines attention.


----------



## superdav721

There ya go. Personal blog.


----------



## patron

rex
all your answers can best be found
in a mirror


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, just for you Dave, when I actually got to the shop today - yeah you heard right, with all your wood burner talk etc., I thought I might search for that stove of mine and see if I still had it. Several truckloads of trash later…...thar she be Matey, shiver me embers.









*Here she is from the front*








*And from the side*









*Up your pipe too*









*\Oops, sorry Grandpa*









*Here's the reclaimer that fits 24" above the stove of the chimney. It's thermostatically controlled and I'll have it pointing to the rear - away from the stove so it pushes heat out that way. The fan in the stove blows air all over the stove top, from back to front. My stove stands in the center of the building. - Savvy?*









**Here's a nice little shovel I got at HF, just a couple of $s* The hearth set was from Grizzly @ $9*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you crack me up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I thought a post was about the same as 2 short thick Planks. Yup we have some here.


----------



## superdav721

Roger that is one big pipe. That little dude aught to get her done. Very nice indeed. 
I like it and glad to see you got out to the shop today.
I like it a lot.


----------



## superdav721

Now if you care to see a lot of Japanese joinery being used to build a house watch these guys.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Dang Roger, that is a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## patron

that's a nice stove roger
if these are todays pictures
it looks like you are almost ready
to fire it up

then you can warm your buns
the way you like


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Looks like his shop is bigger than my house!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Dave, see how your posts get me out and about?
Like I said before, I have had the stove 2 or more years and used it 3 times, and the reclaimer was given to me over a year ago.
Trust me the stove puts out an awesome amount of heat, but as I have it in the middle of the shop, most of the heat is coming from the front, so adding the reclaimer and pointing it to the rear should even out the heat distribution. The stove WILL burn for 12 hours with a full load, so it will keep the shop toasty all night. Got a cast iron pot somewhere that can be left on the stove top with water in it to rehydrate the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I doubt it Todd, it's only 30' x 40' downstairs and 15' x 20' upstairs.

Yes David it is pretty nice, just so annoyed I have not been able to use it. The only problem with it is that you can't stand too near it, else you run the danger roasting your chestnuts more than you would like ….mmmmm crispy.

PS. I have never been upstairs for 3 years now.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Well Roger, roasting chestnut time of year is in fact….here LOL!


----------



## superdav721

She is very nice and I am going to have to get some water on mine. That heat will shrivel your eyeballs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Todd, funny you should say that, my Urologist says the same thing.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

At least you got chestnuts….I just have cashews HAHA


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, mmmmm I see what you are sayin'.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My granddaughter was serving out ice cream in dishes and added strawberries and nuts as people wanted. I came to the head of the line and she asked me what flavor I wanted, we settled for vanilla. Then the question came "crushed nuts Grandpa?" ...No darlin', I just walk this way.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You are lucky Todd, after Patel 's experiments, mine are like peas, and if that ain't bad enough, split peas.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, another thing you might want to consider doing now that you have the stove and heating water …......steam bending…...ahah…..the mind bends. It's easy to do now you have the source engine.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for posting the video, Dave. Between the video stopping and going every couple of seconds, and the guy who can't hold the camera still for much longer, this will help me appreciate cable that much more. Installation is scheduled for Wednesday. I was trying for tomorrow, and if they get an opening in their schedule they'll call me, but it's not likely.

While we're on the topic of shop stoves, here's mine. It cranks out enough heat to heat a 6-flat apartment building, which, by no small coincidence, it does heat a 6-flat apartment building.










And here's the 16" flew, which turns my shop to a toaster oven for about a half hour every time the furnace, er… I mean shop stove, kicks in.










What's especially nice is when the flew gets covered with any sort of aromatic saw dust, such as that from cedar or cherry, it's like one giant incense.


----------



## TedW

Hmm… steam bending… I wonder how much heat I can divert from that flew? If I'm not back tomorrow you'll know my idea didn't work out so well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah right Ted. In those 6 flat apartments is won't be giant incense, more likely low incest.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, iPad moment - courtesy of Dave. A bird flew up my flue…..ooh


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And Ted, while you contemplate steam bending, also consider steam cooking. Gotta get the most from everything.
We are lucky here at the house as we have a heat exchanger. Heat is supplied for the exchange of money, sometimes known as a power company.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been fun lurking.

See ya….....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

another baseball bites the dust for the night

g'nite randy

nice vid dave

i had to let it load on another tab
for about 1/2 hour
before i could watch it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well David, I seem to have run out of an audience. I guess everyone is searching for their decision making tool to use in tomorrow's vote process, it's a bummer when the quarter lands on it's side and won't show you heads or tails, but there again it could be a sign not to vote.
Both parties around here do outrageous things vying for your vote. This year the Rep's are offering a ride to the polling station on a buckboard drawn by 47 smelly ass donkeys - oh, the fumes !!!. The Dems are picking up and delivering voters with fully loaded retirement home busses, full of ancient old farts and some silent ones too. Then there's the Independants offering $5 to everyone who stays away from the polling station plus senior's meal at Golden Corral. Mmmmmm decisions, decisions.
By Wednesday, I will have my decision, will it be Ruger or Smith and Wesson?, 9mm or 45?. Sandra wants her own


----------



## patron

i can't wait for this to be over
then we can get back to struggling
without all these fruit cakes 
bashing us with their greed
and corruption

but we still have to get past 
all the rudolf songs too

are you going as santa this year
or just as a red nose


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, they said I could come as whatever I feel like, so this year I'm going as Reindeer Droppings. That's the nearest seasonal feeling I can muster.
I expect you be be Santa this year David, you have all his traits, only come once a year and that's down a chimney. I know last year was pretty painful for you, but I did warn you that dressed up as a fairy queen atop the Christmas tree, has it's downside with the pine needles sticking up your A$$.

Heard that the Handplane of your dreams guys are organizing a holiday party Turkey meal. The Turkey and fixin's are free, but its BYOP if you want to get yourself a slice of Turkey . (Bring Your Own Plane).

Stumpy is going to have a very quiet holiday season this year, no stupid thoughts, no speeches and no videos. Looks to be a very pleasant time - for us.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Computers and Miss J are kind of getting to me this morning. I earn my daily bread programming the stupid things , (computers that is) but that doesn't mean I can change how someone else chose to make something work. Oh well, I still love her.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham,
Funny how you don't make things go awry, but get blamed for it. I hate seeing to Sandra's screwups, seems it is always something I did or failed for her to listen beforehand. But still they have a very special place in our heart.


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers.Roger I believe that steam bending has come to mind as well as hide glue. 
Ted just for you "tomato tomato potato"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Dave. IF I ever get back into the shop I an going to test out the steam bending notion. The stove will provide super heat for a container of water to stand on top and it does not take too much trouble to rig an "exhaust" tube out of it and into suitable steam box/container with a pressure valve. I'm going to try it with some large dia unused sewerage pipe that's been laying around for years. You could also used some of that invisible glue you mentioned to put it all together…........just sayin'


----------



## patron

ah … young love dave

i see your new computer lady 
got you up early today

hope it takes a while
before you go to use it
and she says

'not now dave
i have a headache'


----------



## Gene01

Wife goes to a "Stitch and Bitch" party this morn. Supposed to pick her up around noon, then go vote. 
After that, we have to shop for groceries and I have a huge list of hardware. Seems like every jig I make requires hardware I don't have…or can't find. 
Got my router lift fixed Saturday and spent all day yesterday dialing in the box joint jig to make hinges for a brief case. It looked easy when Shipwright did it. Of course, he makes everything look easy. 
See y'all later.


----------



## TedW

I can't believe I had to go to page 4 of the forums to find you nubbers. Just how long does it take to vote anyway? I did my duty and was back home before 9, worked on my websites some, then got a call to make a couple of plywood shelves. Finished that, still had some extra time so I went and voted again.

Thanks Rex, I was really struggling between flu, flue, flew, or big metal pipe thingy. Needless to say, I wasn't struggling quite hard enough to take the time to look it up. I don't get the comment about low incest - my upstairs neighbors are happily married siblings.

I'm ready for a nap


----------



## DIYaholic

Comcast (Cable/ISP) package arrived with our cable modem in it. My housemate came home, installed the modem and Linksys WiFi. I have internet access again!!! Yea, ME!!!

Gotta get caught up, then head over to "The Chef's"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy how long have you been posting from your phone?


----------



## DIYaholic

I've only been posting from my phone for 36 looong hours! Not long really, I just hate *having to* post from my phone.


----------



## DIYaholic

The real pain has been not being able to quickly & easily search CL for a bandsaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to "The Chef's" house. I have to pick up the rest of my lunches for the week. Maybe even get a meal while I'm there…........


----------



## DIYaholic

Post # 22222 for the SSSSStumpy thread!!!


----------



## superdav721

22223


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - good to see you're counting again! And Randy has internet….Yea…...why does Randy pay for internet? Can't he just use Chef's?

Dave - made some hand cut beads today…......thought you would be proud…....

Someday - I will build something only with the hand tools…. someday.

The Japan video is quite interesting….....I can hardly get the joinery to line up on a small project, let alone a house…...I need a BFH! Not a yammer….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Latest project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know it doesn't look like much, but that was one time consuming little booger.


----------



## patron

they look real nice william

that's one way to deal with boogers
not as messy as some others


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Patron.
I used the term booger because, after hours of seeing double from the detail on those, I couldn't call it what I wanted on a family friendly site.


----------



## JL7

Cool train William….......


----------



## superdav721

I hear ya Jeff. Dang yammers.
Cut beads, interesting.
William come back here. Dont just pop in and haul butt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm here.
Whatcha want?


----------



## superdav721

Just a smart @$$ comment or two. You know the usual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what you're talking about.
I would never be a smart


Code:


$$.<br />

=at
$$=I'm assuming that means money.
I haven't been at the money in a long time.
So that can't be very smart on my part.
Therefore, I can't be a smart @$$.


----------



## superdav721

William is back.
Now we need a good dose of Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*You Rang?*


----------



## JL7

Wiener talk in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1….


----------



## patron

sorry rex

looks like 
*we wRong*

you can go back to primping


----------



## superdav721

That is the grand master pooh bah.


----------



## patron

look
de poo boss
de poo


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone mention weiners?
My favorite subject.
Too bad though fellas.
My weiner talk is not welcome on this thread.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Noone said I couldn't talk about balls though.
We could talk about small balls.
Big balls.
Fuzzy balls.
Hairy balls.
Hell, I've even heard of some guys coming back from wars that only had half sack balls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured out a few years ago I was getting old.
How you ask?
Once upon a time my biggest worry in the morning was something hanging into the water.
You know you're getting old when the worry begins being making sure you don't sit on your balls.


----------



## bandit571

About like that song from AC-DC: Big Balls?

Might want to google up those words to that song? Something about "and Everyone comes, and comes again"

Therapy for this right hip: Scenery was nice ( imagine being worked over by TWINS) Hip got "shocked" for a while. got home, took a nap, and did a "Dying Fish" on the living room floor due to SOFTBALL sized Charlie Horses in both legs….

"LIFER": Lazy, Ignorant "Fellow", Expecting, Retirement…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All this smart @$$ enough for you Dave?
I hope so.
You fellas have a great evening.
I'm off to bed.

Oh, and before anyone thinks this conversation has turned dirty, or inappropriate, please allow me to elaborate. 
I'm a huge AC/DC fan.
The song, "Big Balls" is not dirty at all, only suggestive.
The "balls" in the song, is about balls, as in, party, dance, get together, or however one wants to put it.


----------



## patron

this place is turning into a cotillion ball


----------



## DIYaholic

AC/DC has BALLS…..

Areosmith has a "Big 10 Inch"......

Record of my favorite Blues!!!


----------



## TedW

William, that is one cool choo choo. I admire your patience. Left my comment at the project page.

Rex - Ding, Ding, Ding, Ding

As a kid, I would hear Johnny Cash blaring on every radio and record player all day every day. I didn't like country music back then. More recently - the past few years - his music has made a comeback with a lot of the younger generation. Well, college age and older. And I have been listening to it more. I was even saddened when he passed away… I had just come to appreciate his music and then he had to go away. Also reminded me that I am not getting any younger.

I found out today the tenants living above my work shop will be moving out, probably at the end of Dec or early Jan. They are a nice couple and I will miss them, but I can help but think how great it will be to finally be able to make noise again. I wish I were wealthy.. I would rent that apartment myself just so I could make noise whenever I want.

I still haven't heard back from who I hope will be a new customer. I wonder if I over bid the job - I've never been good at bidding, one of my biggest downfalls - but my buddy who I do a lot of work for tells me my bid was low. I don't know.. maybe I should give him a call tomorrow or just give it more time to hear from him. I really need the work, but I don't like letting on how much I need the work. Hmmm.. just thinking aloud.

Cable… Tomorrow… Yay!!!! Randy, I appreciate where you're coming from, about not having Internet. I practically don't have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
It can't hurt to call/email a potential customer, just to maintain a line of communication. As an excuse, you can ask a "more detailed" question or mention a different approach to something. It let's them know/think you are actually interested.


----------



## superdav721

22249


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Besides the fact that post # 22249 is your post…...

What makes it special???


----------



## DIYaholic

Four more years…...

Good or bad…....

It is…..

What it is!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That'll teach 'em to take on Big Bird.


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## patron

went to work today
and installed a window i've been replicating
lots of tedious cuts and fitting

fortunately it went in perfect
and i got paid

now i am free to continue my gift boxes
and start that horse trunk soon too

cleaned up the yard the other day
and stacked firewood

so i might just have some chocolate ice cream


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Love it!!!

Rex,
I'd love to stay and chat, but I gotta work in the morning so…..

I gotta go…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

grounder 
randy hits the bed

good night


----------



## TedW

Nice curves, David.. and I'm not just flirting.

Randy, if I don't hear anything from the customer by tomorrow afternoon, then I will give him a call. There is always the remote possibility that he never received my proposal, which I sent via email. Whatever the case, if he doesn't plan on giving me the job then there is nothing lost. I probably should have called as soon as I sent the email, to make sure he received it, but that's hindsight for ya… never there when you need it.

Well, time to hit the sack. I'll probably go to bed after that. Good night nubbers.


----------



## TedW

Oh, I almost forgot why I stopped by… Just wanted you guys to see this.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, do you mean I waited up for that?
Well, that's it, I'm off to bed.

Goodnight …..Ted


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

It appears we are going to continue to muddle along the way we have been. The people have spoken so we get what we want.

I got the last of the old edge stones up and the old mortar cleaned off last night. Now I have to lay the new stone so that it lines up nicely with the new walls. The pattern is about an inch off, but I have about five feet to adjust it so it won't be that big of a deal. It is off because it was adjusted to fit the old wall, but the adjusting stones are about three feet back in the pattern and I don't want to take up that much of the old floor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Personalize funny videos and birthday eCards at JibJab!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham and William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen your happy dance video Rex.
All I can say is that something good is in the air this morning.
I'm talking about the fact that this election is over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now someone tell me how to stop that music from Rex's video.
Everyone get to posting so it moves up in the thread past the fifteen (I think it's fifteen) post threshhold.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You and me too William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hit the speaker icon. Hit the dancer to see other moves.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW William, nice going on the train fret. The hours spent were worthwhile. Excellent.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured that much out Rex.
I have to hit the speaker icon though evertime I post or reopen the thread for any reason.
What have you done?
I also seen the other dance moves.
It's still that same guy though (I think he played Mr. Bean?)
That's scary.
I'm glad it's only morning or I might have nightmares when I went to bed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex. 
It took about twelve hours of cutting.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mr. Bean is one of my altar egos. 
I just don't have the patience to tackle something like that.

Got to the shop Mon and Tues, just for a few hours and restarted making the table/bench. Got the bottom cross bracings on now, but I might just have to lay and tack the top boards on as I can't joint or surface them 'cos I'm not able to manipulate them right now. I figure that if I only get to the point where I can use the table/bench as somewhere to do work on, it would serve me well until I get to do it properly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it works it works Rex.
My workbench, if you can call it that, is an old kitchen table I picked up out of the garbage.
I added sheets of plywood on top of runners that are attatched to the table top.
This helps keep it all flat. 
I'm happy with it though.
I can apply finish, paints, and such, and drill holes, with no worries.
If the top gets too mess up, I just throw on some more plywood and screw it down. 
I figured that by the time I'm dead, if I keep adding plywood, the top will be six or seven inches thick.

I did add shelving under the table some time back.
This gave me extra storage space and helped make everything more stable.
The way I attatched the shelving under the table, it helped stabalize it all into a quite solid work bench.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It'll just have to work like it will be for a while, as the top needed to be flush and flat so that I could install the stuff on the top, like miter rails and accommodation for partial top changing for jigs.
I will make sure my full size shelf is added at this time, as like you, I need space to store stuff that is handy for the bench work.
The only down side as I see it, is once I accept the fact that it is not finished, it will take a big kick up the anus to get me back to refurbishing it.
Anyways, I take a pic of it, if anything so that I can take another one later to show before and after.


----------



## patron

gee rex
*it will take a big kick up the anus*

that's what we have been doing all along

so far all that's changed
are our shoes

i've had to throw away 8 pairs
since you assumed this posture

maybe we can move on
to the kings clothes next

that is if it pleasures 
his royal hinass


----------



## patron

22275

got to get rid of that bean


----------



## patron

22276

one more to go


----------



## patron

22277

oh please


----------



## patron

AHH ….... QUIET !


----------



## bandit571

Who's zip code is that??


----------



## superdav721

Yall are nutz


----------



## bandit571

In my case, that would be "NUT" as in singular.

Yep, I resemble that remark….


----------



## Bagtown

G'day fellas.
Drove again this morning. 
I'm enjoying this.
Off till Tuesday due to Monday being a stat for Remembrance Day being on Sunday and schedule screw ups this week.
Instructor told me he's never seen someone take to this so fast.
Maybe I finally found what I'm gonna be when I grow up.
Think ill get some shop time in the next few days to make Christmas pressies.

Have a great day everyone, I know I am.


----------



## TedW

I gots cable.. wooo hoooo!!! Looky how fast I can type now!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Slow down Ted hard to keep up


----------



## TedW

I can type faster than Dave can talk, and spell beter to!


----------



## TedW

I'm downloading large files, typing this post at the same time!
.
.
.
.
.
.
With both fingers!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
22286


----------



## TedW

I can't slow down, Mike… my fingers are on fire.


----------



## TedW

I got a reply from Eddie.. he's okay.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Me too


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You got a reply from Eddie or your OK too??? Opps, nevermind. It must be a message from Eddie, as we all know you are not quite OK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It's all fun & games, until you run over a squirrel!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
FYI, your Fret Train has climbed to #3!!!


----------



## TedW

I just got word from my new customer and I got the job. Only thing is he was concerned about the price, so we agreed on $35/hour instead of flat rate. Most likely that will save him some money, since my bid was based on that plus some extra as a safety net. We also talked quite a while about buildings and repairs in general. He's going to become a regular customer and a really good one. I have no doubt about that. I also have a kitchen remodeling project coming in early December, which may or may not turn into a complete gut remodel. I was really worried about not having any work, so I feel pretty good about this. Oh, and did I mention I have cable now? I just typed this entire post in less than 10 minutes, whereas it used to take me…. wait (...8…9…10…) I ran out of fingers so I'll have to get back to you on that one. But anyway… Rex, you are okay and don't let anybody tell you different. Speaking of which.. did you hear from Eddie?

Randy, skip the fun & games.. get that squirrel over to chef's kitchen while it's still fresh.


----------



## superdav721

What up?
Ted haz no exscuse now.
What da ya mean I cannt spelll


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi guys

Been busy and I will have to pay off my father in laws funeral expenses and I will have to sell half of my planes. I need to raise $6400 and I was wondering if I should clean them up first or sell them as is.
Thanks
Arlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes back ,you know that cliff that you keep hearing those politicians talking about i went to look at it and give it a try they,re right it a big one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy Roger* has never been OK thats why he has us


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

3 r 4 thousand post i dont think my ADD will let me read all of them but im going to try you guys have been doing some yaking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* how your girl doing pray all is well ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great work on the train *William *,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see things havent changed ,still talking to my self


----------



## superdav721

She is fine Eddie.
I am so glad your back. Its time for


----------



## JL7

Welcome back eddie! Thanks for the PM - Great to hear you are ok - Everything else can be dealt with! Are you going to hang around awhile? I'll be back later….(warning)....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* thank for the warning ,its all good


----------



## superdav721

Arlin I would clean them up a bit. Then take some glamor shots.


----------



## patron

welcome back eddie

did you bring some sani-flush
our little toilet bowl
really needs it
(well actually it is mostly used by rex
for his cosmetic needs)
the rest of us go outside
where it is safe

that's great news ted
about the cable
and the work

now i'm the only one that has a hard time looking at videos
still need to load them on a different tab
and wait forever for them to load
i found out recently my mail problems come while that is happening too
nothing comes in while they load


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Arlin* thanks for the prayers, all is good and we know that hes is in control of all


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- I would have a smaller funeral. Maybe a prayer by the hole and then a swig of Kesslers. Then keep the planes and think of him every time you use them.

I mean no disrespect. As someone who just lost someone I know a bit of humor is helpful…

Hi-ya *Eddie*!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* david* i use that blue stuff in the tolit but had to stop using it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* took a while to find ya you changed you picture , got to go back and catch up on your videos too ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where is *Rex , David* those English call them crappers but we,er all in this together


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good to see you back Eddie.
Now stick around.
Next time you disappear this long, we're gonna put together a butt whipping posse and come to Louisiana.


----------



## patron

thanks eddie
that explains rogers
youthful rugged looks

his own fountain of youth


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* William*good to be back,i tried the el no pay with the internet and they have the el cut it off but ,its all good now, i have had a few ass whipping from you Mississippi boys and dont want that again


----------



## superdav721

Load up William we are going anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I spent most of today in the shop.
I didn't do a dang thing though. 
I haven't felt well, but couldn't stand the thought of staying home.
So I've been sitting around and planning my next project.
First I gotta work on another band saw though.
That'll keep me occupied a few days.
So you guys are in luck.
I won't have much to talk about for a few days.
Aren't vacations nice?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where the hell is Marty?
I need to make a post office run tomorrow and I need to hear from him first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know if I'm going to be able to afford it until after the first of the year Dave.
I'd love to go, but my finances look like maybe I need to go live under a bridge somewhere for the foreseeable future. CRAP! Everytime I think I'm getting ahead, something happens.
Oh well. That's life I guess. Good thing I like beans and taters. I'd go hungry if I wanted more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How broke am I?
Steam boat! Steam boat! Nickle a ride.
I'd have to run up and down the bank singing aint that nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where is that *marty* must be working over or him and *Randy* is dipping in the moonshine again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* it comes and goes but tater and beans are great and ialittle ham hock goes a long way .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it good to hear you guys ,dont want to sound gay or anything but i missed uall ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't afford the ham lately Eddie.
I find pouring whatever I can find in the spice cabinet when my wife isn't looking is good though. 
Good thing, I bought about size large containers of creole seasoning a while back on sale at Big Lots.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We don't think you're gay Eddie, just weird as hell.
Sorry for calling you wierd, but as you know, people judge you by the company you keep.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* you and *William *come on over when ever you want my doors always open youall way have a place to stay if you get in my neck of the woods, i can cook some good hot water corn bread too


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyway, as I was telling Dave, I can't afford the trip over.
HOWEVER, if he happens to be going anyway, I'd love to hitch a ride.
My money situation is screwed for a while now, but maybe I could pay my way for the ride by building him something. 
I know, that doesn't sound great since he's a capable wood worker himself, but it's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i am a bit wierd but feel comfortable with this group


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When we do get a chance to get over, I want something made of deer meat. 
Don't worry, I have a lot of ground deer meat in the freezer I need to move. I'll bring some.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

deer meat ,chille ,i may have to come there


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need to move it because I somehow got too much built up.
Depending on who all is home, I can either use it as is, can't use it at all, or have to mix in regular hamburger to mask the deer taste. 
I have a weird family as well.
My wife won't eat beans, steak, or any thing out of the water such as fish or seafood. She will eat deer meat. I have an older son who does not eat deer meat. I have a daughter that will tolerate it is it is "toned down" as she puts it, with regular burger.

Me?
I'll eat anything that does not eat me first.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, want some raw peanuts?
They have to be boiled longer than fresh raw peanuts out of the freezer, but I need to get some of them out of the way too.


----------



## JL7

eddie - why don't you get a job on the Duck Dynasty show? (Duck Commander, right?).........Have you seen the show? Funny stuff…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brother eddie, What's goin' on???


----------



## patron

thanks for the reminder about 'taters william

made me look at the bag i forgot all about
while i was sick
damned thing was growing !
sprouts a half inch long everywhere

took all this time to clean 'em all up
and now we cool
they is cooking


----------



## TedW

Arlin - I second the motion for cleaning them up. Stuff for sale always fetches a few (or a lot) more dollars when it's presented more professionally which means cleaning them up and getting nice, detailed photos. I would even go as far as setting them on a nice piece of wood with some shavings and a nice backdrop.

That said, I would like to see what's on the auction block, so to speak. I need a couple of good planes and I won't haggle about price. Be sure to let us (me) know when you're going to post them so we (I) can get first crack at them.

David, you could have mentioned separate tabs for videos a long time ago. Although I rather enjoyed watching that little whirligig thing going round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round and round… It would have been nice to know I had options.

Hey everybody, I just watched a Cool & The Gang video from beginning to end. I never realized they're so good.. and they play music too! I'm liking this cable thingy.. It's like vitamins for my internet. I also downloaded about 1200 MB of files I've been meaning to for like ever. That means I can finally do some web stuff I've been wanting to do for also like ever.

Has anybody noticed Eddie is back? Also, that he is still talking to himself? Welcome back, Eddie.. We missed you! Group hug, everybody! You too, Stumpy. You started this topic so you have to stand between Rex and Jeff.

Well, I'm about out of yammers for now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

tryin to fit this steak and tater in my face, then we'll look for the shine…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Marty* now thats what im talking about, break out the shine ,its just another day in paradise Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, What are you lookin' for???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Warm up the truck, We're goin' to eddies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William can ride in the back…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

those Indiana boys sure do like them steaks , now i got to get something to eat just got a strong case of munches dang Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

*EDDIE*, it great to see you.

I love the internet….

You can "see" & "talk" to people and don't have to smell any offensive odors!!! (Eddie, I wasn't talking about you, I think.)

Hello everyone else!!!

My mom finally got electric power restored today at 5:00pm, now it is snowing on Long Island. I hope she doexn't lose it again!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bring that deer meat and steaks i got some taters and some jim beam


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nobody goes hungry, We'll just drop another cow…..


----------



## superdav721

William if I am going that way you are more than welcome to hitch a ride. I charge good conversation.
Give me a bite Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's that smell, Did Randy come in???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

glad to hear from ya *Randy* i was praying all was well with that strom that hit the east coast


----------



## TedW

I'm looking for something? Well, that explains why I didn't find it. Probably a steak or deer meet or something. We're all going to Eddie's for a group hug. You get to stand next to William. He's bringing deer meet and hamburger and peanuts but they need to be boiled first. I never knew that.. just ate em right out of the bag. Am I the only one here who eats the salted shells? Well I'll be darned.. I still have plenty of yammers. But I think I'll save some for later.


----------



## TedW

What is this, every time I write a new post 10 more posts are posted before I'm done writing mine. I gotta start typing faster.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The dog has that look in his eye. I think I'm gonna have to wrestle him for the rest of this steak…..


----------



## JL7

Cool - Dave and William road trip to eddies…..film at 11 (well make it 10)......do they do cow tipping in Louisiana?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its not me i took a bath today or was it the day before no it was this morning not sure it *Randy* thou


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's Marty.
Marty, I need you to answer the private message I sent you.
I need that info before my post office run tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Eddie, it appears we are going to come see you after all.
I'll being deer meat.
And raw peanuts if you want them.
Do you like figs?
Got some of them if you want me to sneak some past the wife.


----------



## JL7

Randy - it might be you…...


----------



## patron

i didn't know about the tabs thing
till just the other day
with that jap housebuilding
i always thought the tabs went to sleep
when you go to a different one

also explains why someone is on LJ's when they are not even actually 'here'
but maybe on another site 
with this tab open


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Vermont didn't get too "Sandy", but my relatives & friends on Long Island got it hard.

I'll bring the road kill!!!

William,
You may want to save a few stories for the ride. I would want Dave to through you out of the vehicle, should you run out of something to say!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave.
The trip will have to be on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday due to my wife's work schedule if I am to go.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

uall come on down well have a good time stop by and get *Rex* and *David *might as well get* stumpy* and his crew ,*Ted* we eat everything down here


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, me and Dave never run out of stories.
When you reach a certain age, you never run out, because by the time you tell all the stories, you've both forgotten about the ones you told first. So you can tell them again.


----------



## JL7

Randy - good to hear your mom is getting back to normal….......that's big time…...


----------



## patron

also helps that we don't hear to good either

huh is a big word
we use


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

uall i got to go some one at my door.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Except when listening to women.
Then we just nod our head in the affirmative no matter what they say.

I wish I had a nickel for everytime my wife says, "well I know I told you because you were nodding your head in agreement with me", and I'll have no clue what the hell she is talking about.


----------



## superdav721

You guys are active tonight. I have a web - twitter thingie to attend in a few minutes.
They are interviewing our Todd Clippinnger 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cg5hfrr95b7h0huuq02hv11ejlk
http://tweetchat.com/room/MWALive
Ill be back!


----------



## patron

glad things are better with the folks randy

for all the hoopla about that storm
i never did see anything past NY/NJ about it
('course yahho news is all i get
as my tv is punishing me for not paying the bill)

where did it go 
and what happened there is still a mystery to me


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I'd appreciate you sending me a private message with your phone number and address.
If your mailing address is different, I need the street address.
I need to mapquest it so Dave doesn't take us to Mexico.


----------



## superdav721

http://www.modernwoodworkersassociation.com/p/mwa-live.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could join the conversation Dave.
I don't have a twitter account though.
No I don't want one either.
I have too many accounts to keep up with now.
I don't know how some of you guys do it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off to watch a movie with the boys.
Ya'll keep down the noise to a dull roar.
Don't need to wake up the neighbors.


----------



## patron

i stay away from them too william
they all want me to change the password
(and use more of my precious net supply)
i get blocked just to get to them

more time from doing something around here anyway
which is more important

someone here will do a blog about it anyway soon
so we can just see what it was all about then


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hear ya. I'm too old & tired to even try and keep up!!!

Ted,
Congrats on the job & welcome to the 21st century (cable internet)!!!

Dave,
Sandy knda fizzled out after it tore through NY/NJ & PA…...


----------



## patron

looks like we are on our own again randy
everyone stepped away

just me and some chocolate ice cream
with potatoes boiling


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!! I have a line an a Powermatic 81 Bandsaw. I started a thread for info & help. I just hope it is not sold out from under me.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I'm having a "cold one", in what I hope is a "Pre-Celebration" of a new to me bandsaw!!!
BTW: Thanks for chiming in!!! (You too, Jeff)


----------



## boxcarmarty

sounds a little high Randy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm drinking vodka (in moderation) eating crackers (cheesy enchalada flavored) and watching television with Mrs. Stumpy. The dogs are sleeping at my feet, the fireplace is blazing and the sawdust is setteling in the shop, not a bad way to end the day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whiskey with a shot of lemon and honey…..


----------



## patron

agua a le 'ice


----------



## StumpyNubs

ice water?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now for a little off-topic. I went to the mill today and picked up an order of frame stock for an upcoming job. Then stopped in and visited a friend that owned the mill before selling it to the current owners. He told me that they seemed to be struggling and my not keep the doors open…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Whoa!.........all you guys caught verbal diarrhea?, the sluice gates are wide open.

Wow, what a week so far? Election Tuesday, Eddie gets out of the lost and found, Marty is alive again. William has been fretting about food and Randy has …. well, it's not worth mentioning.

Mmmm. LJ convention in Louisiana, sounds like a great idea, only trouble is I dodn't know where my passport is.


----------



## patron

yes sir

have to watch my weight and figure
and keep my life from winding up
next to a dumpster
been clean for 18 years now
and own everything on the property
and it too

for 45 years i checked out every drug
and bottle i could find

don't miss it 
still remember the good taste of a cold one though


----------



## boxcarmarty

patron, speaking of weight, I've put on 15 lbs since I quit smoking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go out and buy new britches just to fit my @$$ in them…..


----------



## patron

keep the old ones handy marty

i hear we get smaller with age
they should fit again someday


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
We are all thankful that you keep your big @$$ covered….


----------



## boxcarmarty

hopefully they will fit again real soon. I've never been a 32 waist in my life…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Comment


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If that saw is a "little high", do you think a step stool would help???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If the the stool doesn't help ya, We'll get you a ladder…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Eat more deer meat. They say it is much more lean than "Big Macs" & "Quarter Pounders"....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just because you drive a big Mack, does not justify eating "Big Macs"........


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have deer meat in the freezer at all times…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I mix a bit of soot into it because it is too lean…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I eat more chicken than I do beef or pork…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I do like my bacon and cheese on wheat in the mornings…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No wonder you are clucking all the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 10 bells says it's bedtime…..


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Marty.
I wonder if you "sleep eat"???


----------



## superdav721

I'm back. Did ya miss me?


----------



## patron

only while you were gone dave

how was the twiter twating
i went there but they wanted me to sign up
and looked like a lot of usage would be going on 
and i'm on a limited count


----------



## DIYaholic

*steve6678* has blocked me!!! Should I feel bad? I don't!!!


----------



## superdav721

David it was fun. Todd was his usual sparky self. You know he sharpens his chisels on a belt sander. Gata luv that guy. The purists are shaking in there shoes.
Randy you dont seem hurt.
Oh well we still love ya.


----------



## patron

i been sharpening chisels that way for years
ever since the cuban boatbuilders taught me how to improvise
one old guy would sharpen the jointer knives that way too
course now i have the worksharp 3000

don't be sad randy
all i see there is some guy working at being somebody
i guess we are all supposed to be thankful
that he joined LJ's
so he can teach us all
then change his mind 
when it suits him


----------



## DIYaholic

I ain't sad. I wasn't impressed with him from the get go, but he got outa hand and I stood up for Bullethead. All I said was; "Bullethead ain't no creep" and he blocked me. So be it…....


----------



## patron

we can all spot a shyster

and we all stand together 
mostly in line for the john
er …. barder


----------



## patron

well randy

time here for me to 
zzzzzzzzzzout

gluck with that bandsaw

later all


----------



## DIYaholic

Nighty night David. . . . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Well now that Eddie is back, I not allowed to talk to myself, so I must be off.

Why do people always say that I'm a little off???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well it look like all the day shift has hit the hay


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite* Randy* glad you mom got her electric back on before that cold front came in


----------



## superdav721

Almost time for me as well.
Really good to see you Eddie.
I have taken a break or two myself. Sometimes we need a little time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont feel bad most say im way off would feel better if they would say a little but then we all are


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave * that is true reflective meditation .sometimes it just good to know we arent in control but we know who is


----------



## superdav721

Place it in his hands.
I have been having to do that with my anger here lately.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got a lot of catching up to do want to watch *stumpys* videos and do some reading and study,


----------



## superdav721

enjoy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i tend to put it there and then take it back think hes to slow always a mistake on my part,anger is a weakness i have .to be angrey is not a bad thing its normal . vengeance is thou,if there is any revenge to happen i try let him do it if i try its usely hateful.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry that I'm way late to the party but I can't believe that no one commented on those 'frog heads' on the plate with Marty's steak and taters! I guess I've just never been that hungry.


----------



## patron

morning andy

how goes the show

i thought those were 'road apples'
he collects along the hyways


----------



## gfadvm

Hey David, The Show is 16 days long and 16-18 hours a day. I'm ready to get home!


----------



## patron

well i have to hand it to you andy

while everyone is busy looking at the horses teeth

you diligently sit
and watch the business end

a real gift
not many men can do that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, Marty must be the exception, he sits and watches a Bulldog's A$$ all say.


----------



## patron

he would have to be laying down for that
those bulldogs are low to the ground


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No David, Marty drives a Mack truck during the day at work….....now get it?


----------



## patron

well when he is at home
maybe he has one 
up on the table
where he can keep his eyes on it too


----------



## Gene01

Hey Eddie. Good to see you back!
Forgot to check in on the fun and now there are 137 new posts. 
So I'll add my comment.
Comment.


----------



## DamnYankee

EDDIE!!!!
Dang Glad to see ya!


----------



## DamnYankee

NOW THAT's my size of travel mug of coffee!


----------



## patron

maybe mike can drive on of those
and bring us all
a months supply

kind of like a troubadour
spreading cheer


----------



## superdav721

if you guys didn't know Eddie is back.


----------



## DS

Wow, 147 posts since last night. 
You guys sure are making it more difficult to lurk on this board.

Time is fleeting and I never have enough of it, but, I at least manage to keep up a bit with you all'uns from time to time, even if I don't post much anymore.

Lot's of work happenin', gotta run!


----------



## TedW

My cable broke last night. They're sending someone out to fix it, and should be able to do everything from the outside. I'm using my Clear wireless, which I still have for 2 more weeks. Clear is actually pretty fast in areas where it gets a good signal. I got it when I was truckin and I did indeed have 4G internet in most places I went, and 3G in most other places, which wasn't bad either. But now I'm using it at home, in my basement apartment, which incidentally is located in one of the few places in Chicago that the signal from their towers does not reach very well. I can see it on their coverage map.. if I lived just 3 blocks to the east I would be in their dark green zone, which indicates a strong connection. But according to Clear, my street address would be lucky to get any connection at all. Go figure! Anyway, my cable internet should be working again later this afternoon.

Oh… and something about wood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Ted, if you have cable internet, but like wireless, you can set up a wireless router from the cable modem. That's what I have for my laptop. I somehow successfully set mine up, but I won't try giving advice on others. I'm not that great at that stuff.
I got a NetGear wireless router though, and it was pretty much a plug and play type deal. Follow the instructions that come with it on how to hook up the wires and amazingly, the wireless works all over the house, even all the way over at my shop.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Gene its good to be back thanks,been a lot of yaking going on here


----------



## patron

i got a cisco
the sattelite guy recomended it
after my older one blew out

this one (and the netgear too)
come with a disk
that talks to the computer about the co-ordinates
and sets them up
then forget the disk
put it back in the box
you are good to go

i can take the laptop
out on the deck
and we are running


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* DY* its good to see ya too, my boy made it to camp La June i think thats how to spell it, he likes it ,got order to go to Afghanistan in June ,but said thats his home base for a few years, he said it kinda like louisiana lot of green there ,going to go see him in a few month i hope.


----------



## patron

evening william

yup it's eddie

up all night talking
sleep all day

welcome back

what 'cha building ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm working on a cabinet for a band saw.
I have the shop made band saw that has a half inch blade set up for re-sawing.
Now I'm going to have another shop made bandsaw with an eighth inch blade for curved cuts.
I know one would do both, but I hate having to change blades between operations.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I also have a 12" Craftsman band saw that I've never been happy with. It's an ok saw, but just doesn't have the precision I've been wanting. I thought about setting it up as strictly a sander, since it has sanding belts you can put on it. 
In the end though, I decided to let someone else get some cutting use out of it. So, next time Dave comes up, I'm sending it back with him.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
I'm working on a chicken fajita!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Willaim,
I'm not really thinking about building one, but the question begs to be asked. Did/do you use a bandsaw, when you build a bandsaw???

Also, If you are traveling at the speed of light, what do the headlights do when you turn them on???


----------



## JL7

Evening all…...William - you are right on with 2 bandsaw method…..no regrets….changing blades sucks. And better yet Dave get's a power tool…... 

Who's winning Randy? I'm going with the fajita…...sorry man….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The fajita is "Going down".....


----------



## DIYaholic

Great, if the "2 BS Method" is the way to go…
Then I needs to buy me 2 bandsaws!!! (The POS 9" B&D BS I have doesn't count.)

There goes everyones x-mass gifts this year. Thanks Jeff!!!


----------



## superdav721

William does that saw have pedals? 
You guys make me laugh.
We will be thinking of your son Eddie.
Arlin hang in there.


----------



## patron

i ate fajita for years

the ladies seemed to love it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I think you're asking if I use the bandsaw I built?
Yes, absolutely. I have used it quite often since it was built. Actually, that's why I wanted to set up another one. I've used my shop made saw WAY more than the 12" Craftsman since I built it. Yet, the other day, I changed the blade on the Craftsman because it was dull, while I'm still using the same blade on the shop made one. Take into consideration that I'm often cutting material up to twelve inches thick on the shop made versus and inch or less on the Craftsman, and the higher blade cost for the 105" on the shop made becomes well worth the cost.

The 12" Craftsman saw is not a bad saw for general work. I need something with more precision and deeper throat though. The shop made one gives me all that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Dave, none of the saws have pedals. If you'd like pedals though, I can build that for your Craftsman saw. I could keep the motor for something else. I'm sure I'll find a use for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the two bandsaw deal, since I've gotten used to it now, I wouldn't have it any other way. 
Resaw a board on one saw, then move immediately to the other saw and do curved cuts. 
I have also seen some people compromise by using a midsize blade, like a quarter or 3/8" and resaw and do curved cuts using the same blade. To me though, this creates too much compromise. To get a blade with a tooth count and set to do curved cuts, it isn't worth crap for resawing. Because the tooth count and set are wrong, the blade also won't last long at all. 
So I do like two band saws. 
Also, since building this saw, I like it better than any factory made saw I've seen or used. Since I built it, I was able to do with it as I pleased and make it to my liking. For a factory made saw, there would have been compromises.

When done, both saws will be sixteen inch saws.
Will use 105" blades. 
One has a 1/2" Wood Slicer from Highland Woodworks and a 1 1/2 HP variable speed motor.
The other will have a 1/8" blade with a finer tooth count and will be powered by a 1/2 HP motor with a single blade speed.


----------



## JL7

William - try this blade:

http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Sterling-3-8x032x3TPI-X-tra-Duty-Carbon-Blade-STL-3-8032x3HXD.htm

It will re-saw and cut curves…......and it's affordable….and it cuts GOOD.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd read about those before Jeff and heard they are great.
I might give them a try if I didn't already have the two shop built saws.


----------



## TedW

My cable still isn't working. They never got out here to fix it and didn't bother calling either. When I called about half hour ago the lady asked if they had to get inside my building. After telling her that RCN (that's the provider) said they can fix it from outside, the nice lady goes on to tell me if they have to get inside the I have to be home to let them in, and also that a service fee applies if the repair is inside the building. Needless to say, I am not a happy camper. I am trying to navigate their website to find the terms of my contract, but their website drags my Clear wireless to a near standstill. I have already dug through the paperwork and can't find a copy of it. I want to see how long I have to cancel the service and get my money back. I believe I can get out of it within the first 30 days but I want to make sure it's not 3 days or some ridiculously short amount of time. This may just be a fluke, I really don't know, but it seems to me 2 strikes (1st, internet don't work.. 2nd, they don't show up to fix it) on the very first day of using their service is a really bad sign. I had another cable internet service a few years ago and they were pretty good. I just can't remember which service it was. I get advertisements for their latest scams… er, I mean deals, from at least 5 different providers - RCN being one of them.

William, that's a good idea. I use a desktop so a wireless router doesn't do me much good at this time. My laptop is broken and not worth fixing. But there will be a lot of fantastic deals around Christmas, as people upgrade their laptops, so I will surly be getting a new-to-me one.

Dave, I wish my internet had pedals. I know, it doesn't make a lick of sense, but there's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## superdav721

*I wish my internet had pedals*
Then I could ride my way through the….....
It would be faster that it is now….
I could be the Lance Armstrong of the web….
I give up
there is one in there somewhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wish my internet had pedals….
Because my fingers can't type that fast!


----------



## superdav721

Thats funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My oldest son married a woman he met on the internet.
If the internet had pedals,
Maybe she wouldn't be the same measurement around as she is tall.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If the internet had pedals they could hook it up with a small generator to work even when the power goes out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And if the internet had pedals,
It would make teenage boys who go on the internet when their parents aren't home have to be way more coordinated than any video game could ever make them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yea William, if the internet ran on farts, I'd be on 8G right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We don't need an internet that runs on farts Rex.
There's too many people on the web that are full of $#!+ now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ain't that truth William, I'll just wait awhile 'til after they have gone.


----------



## superdav721

Roger has made the seen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yup


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now let me see? Who's the first victim to insult? any suggestions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh, did you say something, Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

See what I mean, think of an idiot and he appears


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yep, Rex and William are both in the house and, let's see.
In the last few posts we have brought up farts, fat women, Lance Armstrong, and a vague joke dealing with teenage boys masturbating.
Yep, it's a typical night in the Stumpy Saloon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, there is a big difference between band saws and clamps. One you can't have to many of, the other, 2 is a nice number. Don't you wish someone would come out with a band saw where you just change the blade cassette, maybe 8 band track?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

With fat women you certainly get good broad band.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I guess Lance Armstrong was just a drug peddler after all


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That would be a great thing, especialy when they start selling "blades of the '80s" and "Re-Mastered Blades".....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did anyone mention wieners?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let's see how we can put all that together?
The fat lady on the thirteenth floor was farting while watching Lance Armstrong on the tele.
On the twelth floor, the young lad was masturbating while pedaling the internet.
Suddenly, with an uproarishly loud fart, the fat lady fell through the floor, right onto the lap of the young lad on the twelth floor.
Eleven and a half months later, Randy was born. 
With the exceptionally long pregnancy, this set Randy up for a lifelong habit of procrastination.


----------



## patron

hook yourself up to a hose rex

you could heat your coffee with it

a real bunsent burner


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Rex.
Weiner is a given with the masturbation joke.


----------



## TedW

Wieners!

Go for it Rex.. have fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a good one William!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah William and if when Randy was born, it was good that is was in hospital, otherwise he would have to find his own way out, and you know, I'm not sure if he would have made it yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All this started with Ted thinking there was a joke in there about pedaling the internet.
So if any of us get in trouble, it's Ted's fault.


----------



## superdav721

movie time


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tried Randy.
Tequila makes me think straighter.
Even if I can't walk straighter.


----------



## TedW

The biggest problem with slow internet is that by the time I'm manage to post something, it's rendered obsolete by other posts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shooting or watching Dave?


----------



## DIYaholic

That is true William, Ted IS a very responsible person!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now Dave wants to run off.
Just when it's getting good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You gotta understand William, Dave is really not his own man. He follows orders and does other's bidding instead of what he wants to do…....you know the type.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Go ahead and say it anyway Ted.
By the time some of us read the joke,
Find our glasses and re-read the joke,
Then think about the joke trying to get it,
We've forgotten what the joke was about to begin with,
And have to go back and re-read the whole part of the part of the partial thread anyway.
Then we forget where we started and ended.
Then we read the joke…...........
You get the message, 
I've forgotten what I was talking about.
Just say what you wanna say.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I didn't know Ted was responsible.
Are you saying HE is the responsible one of this group?
OH CRAP!
We're in trouble now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where is everyone tonight?. I swear I did not let on to anyone that I'd be online tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes William, Ted is responsible for EVERYTHING that goes wrong!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm here Rex.
Of course, usually when I'm here everyone else runs like hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about things that go right.
Let me guess. 
You're taking credit for that?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, what a bunch of wieners


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Have you ever noticed that the BIGGER the crowd is, the more people that are there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just for the record,
I don't take responsibility for none of it, good or bad.
I don't see nothing.
I don't hear nothing.
I don't know nothing.

Ok.
Mostly I just don't know nothing.


----------



## DIYaholic

YES!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What have you been drinking Randy?
More people is what MAKES it a bigger crowd.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, not sure about the "people" mention


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You sound like Sgt, Shulz from Hogan's Heros!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Except for ladies night.
That's when the ladies make it a larger crown three fold.
Because for every lady it brings in three guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We are just a bunch of odd balls and misfits


----------



## DIYaholic

My internet is running even slower than my mind. I need PEDALS!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Rex, it's like this.
Randy mentions "people" like that,
Because he is fascinated by all those living beings that are nothing like him.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, even no Internet runs slower than your mind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Rex, I haven't had any missed balls or odd fits tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you are an "odd ball", does that mean you have 1 ball or 3???


----------



## TedW

Some things I cannot be held responsible for:

1 - Any words that come out of my mouth

2 - Anything my computer posts to the internet

3 - Anything else on this list


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh?

Wut?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad you're back Ted.
We have more we want to blame on you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Randy, location, location, location ….........not adjacent to wienerville


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm having to "push" through postings.
I've noticed something that seems odd to me about this thread.
My internet connection and posting can be running along just fine.
Then…...
BAM!
Someone mentions they're having internet problems or posting problems and everything goes haywire.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's this David? Posting real WW stuff on this thread?
All the same it is a great box, so post it in the main area and see it go to #1.


----------



## TedW

Dave, I wonder what your Mac would write if you recited Lorum ipsum dolor sit ahmet into it? Would it correct you by writing an anthology on whatever topic your posting to at the time?


----------



## patron

some work for that yet rex
shortly will do


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I can only conclude that the moderators can't keep up with our posts.


----------



## TedW

David, you make some really nice boxes but I think that's about the nicest one I've seen yet. Do I see a pivot peg in the corner, indicating the the top pivots open?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice peek David.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When we get going Rex, I think the moderators give up and go to bed.


----------



## TedW

Also, thank you for breaking this broken topic by posting something on-topic. It's was starting to get pretty disturbing there for a while. Also, don't mention anything about pedals, fat women or farts. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was wondering where Eddie was tonight, but then I remembered it's free biscuit night with any orders of chicken wings @ Popeye's.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, that looks like one of his "moon phases" things I've seen in several of his boxes lately.
You haven't noticed that?
I think he did one with all the phases of the moon.
It's neat how he does that.
I think it should become a signature mark on all his boxes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted didn't mention my favorite subject.
WEINERS!


----------



## patron

nope ted 
that is my signature mark










this is an older box that got laid back
got it out
and have been working to bring it to life again
i want to make the top as two wings
that open sideways
and a half tray
that slides back and forth yet

then to the projects


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My wife went to KFC and got supper Rex.
I had biscuits and gravy.
I don't like the chicken from KFC.

I love some popeyes though.
Maybe Eddie will bring me some.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Let's vote on it William,David can call them "Moon over NM" boxes. I think that would be a good selling point


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't know it was in fact your signature mark David.
See?
I do have a reasonable idea once in a blue moon.
Even if I am late on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You have the makings of a really good politician….
We already blame you for everything, we don't trust you & we don't believe a word you say!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

......and Randy, we have to put up with you for 4 years !!!


----------



## patron

moon over wall street 
sounds better to me roger

ain't nobody got any money
in new mexico


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good idea Rex. I'll vote yay for that.

David.
I just went and looked over your project section.
I couldn't find it.
I think I recall a piece of wood, maybe on one of your boxes, that had all the phases of the moons on one piece of wood.
Was that yours or someone else I'm thinking of?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy is Ted's perfect running mate. 
Still putting off promises from three terms ago.


----------



## TedW

I was trying to watch this video about a shop made bandsaw but it just wouldn't load. You sparked my interest, William. Now I'm wondering if I could make a bandsaw. Or maybe I'm better off buying one. Considering the time it would take to build, and the materials, and that precision is something I'm not very good at… Anyway, here's the video.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Or what about "Mooning Boxes", they open in a flash.


----------



## DIYaholic

Guys,
It's been, but I must go into early retirement…..

My internet is slow, my mind is slower and I exhausted (NO, that does not mean I farted!).

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That I believe is the fourteen inch, verion 1, Ted.
The once I've built was his second version, 16".
They are time consuming to build.
They are easy enough though if you stick with his plans.
The biggest problems we ran into when we built them was when we deviated from the plans. 
Mostly, we had a bright idea to improve on his wheel design.
We wound up doing something that was almost identical to the plans to start with.
As for precision and features, I have a shop built saw that I currently use that cost me around $100 to build. To get a comparable saw commercially with the features I have would cost me well over $1000.


----------



## TedW

Did I mention I'm still working on that website?

Not sure if I'll make it a community though.. we already have that here. Well, sort of.

But anyway, that wasn't three terms ago, was it? I tell so many lies I sometimes lose track.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The one I have Ted is a 16" 
Uses a 105" blade.
Has a 11 1/2" resaw capacity.
Has a 15 1/2" throat depth.
Everything is adjustable just like on a factory built saw, such as beveled cuts using well designed trunnions, tracking adjustment, tension adjustment, and I have adjustable guide blocks and exchangeable guides with bearings instead of the blocks.
1 1/2 HP variable speed motor.

It does all I have thrown at it and with precision enough to cut veneer thin stock. I will soon have another one just like it set up for curved cuts.


----------



## superdav721

here ya go Carl
Laurome if some dollar set the Met


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a little more look at mine Ted.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, I'm gone.
A post I made to Williams 2253, posted really delayed, insomuch that 3 posts other than mine made later did show up. 1984 all over again, Seig Heil and all that, I don't play those games.

Anyway, I have a very long day tomorrow at the hospital, first have an injection that I need before the first during with they will also give me a dye injection, the and Axis scan (bone) that is 2 stage, the second stage when they put a hose up my butt. So on that thought I will bid you all a good night and leave you all to have fun in Kristallnacht.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mines lagging too Rex.
You recon they do that to shut us up?

Good night though.
Good luck with the butt flushing tomorrow.

Seriously though,
You're always in my prayers.
Good night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave's connection must REALLY be lagging,
Because I have no idea what "Laurome if some dollar set the Met" means.


----------



## TedW

Oh.. I didn't realize it was his plans you built from. I just found the video and posted it here so I'll know where to find it whenever they fix my cable. What a co-inky-dink!

I would probably be better off buying one, but money and transportation are the big issues for me. Building one means I could buy and transport it to my basement a few parts at a time. But like I said, precision is not my strongest asset. I do know one thing, though… I can't do much of anything without a band saw, and it would definitely have to be able to re-saw at least 5 inches, for splitting 5/4 stock and such.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off.
Yes, I know I'm off in the head.
I mean I'm off to bed though.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## patron




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, here is the plans I used to build mine. 
You can read though it, click on different links.
The link to buy the plans are at the end of the second page.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the link William. Your's looks a lot simpler in construction. I don't know why, I was wondering how I would shape some of those parts, like the wheel covers and belt cover. But of course, the factory made look is not required.

I have a friend on his way over. He has to replace a pedal on his bicycle for some tour he's going on tomorrow morning. I'll check out your site later tonight. And your shop made bandsaw, of course.


----------



## patron

'gnite all


----------



## TedW

Now I get it, David… your trademark. Is that you standing by the totally awesome wood inlay wall?


----------



## patron

when i was about 25 ted

about 10 years ago
i went back
and made it even bigger
as they were expanding the recording room
and exposed all the edges
so i made new outer ring for it

edit
i just looked at the picture again
that was me 10 years ago
you can see where there is a black triangle behind me
(the plywood painted black)
that i took off to make all new parts

it went from about 14' high by 28' long
to about 17' high by 32' long then


----------



## superdav721

Ted asked if I would get the mac to translate what he wrote.
Laurome if some dollar set the Met


----------



## TedW

I could not believe I don't have a 15 mm open end wrench! Couldn't help my buddy with his bike… oh well.. I tried.


----------



## TedW

You guy's got it all wrong, and so did your Mac, Dave. It's Tasmania Bushman for "Who farted?" Doesn't anybody keep up with these things?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David, the first photos you posted above is the one I was talking about.
Thanks.
Now I'm going to have to save that so I'll have it next time this subject comes up.

Dave, thanks.
I now have a clue,
Because earlier tonight, I didn't have a clue what you were saying.
I said a clue.
I don't know for a fact.
Because I still don't speak mac.

Ted, it is common for some sets (especially cheaper ones) not to have 15mm wrenches.
On older foreign cars it was the least used of the bigger sized wrenches in a set.
So, as a cost cutting measure, a lot of manufactorers started eliminating that size from cheaper sets.
Soon it was that you had to buy that size seperate from all sets.
As years went by, of course, the size started showing up more and more as a way to make people buy that wrench. 
Now, I see it popping up more and more in sets as a common size.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

More on the wrench talk to Ted,

Interestingly, metric suppliers were not the only ones to do this.
In the late sixties and early seventies, if you bought a standard size wrench set,
A lot of them jumped from 7/8" to 1".
A 15/16" was not a common sized wrench.
So, like the 15mm, they were eliminated from cheaper wrench sets.

All this I have not seen documented anywhere.
I've even been told I was wrong.
After years and years of doing mechanic work for a living though,
I know it to be true from seeing it with my own eyes.

Also, something funny.
The same people who have told me I was wrong,
Are the same people who usually started the conversation by asking me why my 15mm or 15/16" wrenches were of a different brand than the rest of the set I was working with.
It was because Craftsman and Snap-On, two of the brands I have the most of, were two of the worst well know tool sellers that done this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I guess I'm the only one up at one in the dang morning.
I hate these overly painful nights.
Since noone's up.
It looks like I'll hobble to the shop and see if I can manage to get into something.


----------



## TedW

No, I'm also still up. I was busy doing some web stuff for a friend of mine - she broke her website and I fixed it. It's amazing how some people can be so quick to delete a file just because they don't know what it's for.

I have about a dozen miscellaneous wrenches and I remember there being a 15mm with them. Problem is, I don't know for the life of me where I put those darn wrenches. I'll have to get a new, full set some day, just so I know I have them. I'll keep that in mind about the 15mm and make sure one is included.

A few years back, I found an old beat up tool box filled with ratchets and sockets and such. The toolbox was saturated with grease and grime and looked like a truck had run it over… a few times. About half the tools in it were miscellaneous snap-ons. I cleaned them up and sold them off piece by piece on ebay. After fees, I ended up making about $400. I sure wish that would happen every day.

Well, sorry to know you're hurting, William. Hope it subsides soon. Time for me to call it a night. My buddy will be calling in about 5 hours to go with him to get a wrench and change a pedal.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee i Need Coffee


----------



## Bagtown

Mornin' Dave
Drop by the cafe, there's 8or 9 pots of coffee on at any given time.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy - I asked your question* "If you are traveling at the speed of light, what do the headlights do when you turn them on???"* to my very smart cousin in Holland that works for the Dutch military.
He said, They proceed outwards at the speed of light. See Einstein's Theorgy of of Relativity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_light

See, I wasn't gonna be able to sleep last night till someone figured that out. 
Not that I understood a word of the answer, just needed to know that one of those pointy headed fellows had already figured that one out.


----------



## DamnYankee

I caught, fat women, farting, peeking and masterbating while pedling, and I think I saw some wood


----------



## DamnYankee

Monday is one of my favorite holidays, not so much becasue it is Veterans Day, but because I have it off but the rest of my family does not.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all, I'm just about to leave for my hospital day. William and others, I did wan to shed some light on those metric sizes.
There is and ISO list of preferred sizes for almost all engineering products in the metric system, including bolt sizes and material thicknesses, so wrench sets will come in Preferred sizes 1, secondary preferred sizes and so on. The preferred sizes also take into account accuracy and precision.
ISO preferred sizes is a large subject area, the tier of sizes and quality is meant to aid standardization for industrial products etc. If you have Machinery's Handbook you can read all about it. It's a good system that works.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff and I made the Emag.


----------



## patron

well now 
a couple of world famous guys we got

well done


----------



## Gene01

Winds gusting to 48 mph here on the mesa. Getting colder now, too. Supposed to be 23 tomorrow night and snow beginning in the morning.
Time for a couple hot Irish coffees.


----------



## patron

temp down here too gene
49 f 
rained a bit and cloudy

snow next two days

stay warm


----------



## superdav721

40 tonight mid 70,s and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## patron

well here you go rex
the box out there now

and the tutorial

hope you are feeling better
how was the hosing you got today

was it good for you too


----------



## superdav721

Where is everybody?


----------



## patron

probably battening the hatches
winter is upon us

heat for some
booze for some

it's also a 3 day weekend
so maybe they all are passed out already

*THANK YOU VETS !*


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm in Vermont!!! I'm also in a reclining position, enjoying a cold one!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For those who were interested in my band saw last night (Ted), and those who want to see what I've been doing, HERE.


----------



## JL7

Whoa - 124 new posts…....and not much chatter today…...

Cool stuff there David and William…....play your cards right and you'll make it to the big time…...the Emag 

Randy - when's that project launch date? (not the "cold one" project…) And the bandsaw update?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dinner was grilled cheese sandwiches. Of course, we made them in the sandwich makers over a bon-fire outside..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm going to try and get the seller of the 20" Powermatic to come down in price. If he won't, then I'll probably get the Rikon 10-325 (14" with 13" resaw capacity and 1-1/2HP) on sale at Woodcraft. I need to look into what kind of deal my local WW supply company has on bandsaws. They carry General machines and I don't know much about them.
As far as the WW project, flag case will start once I have my shop back in order. It is discombobulated while a new floor is being installed.


----------



## superdav721

There yall are. I was wondering.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who?
Where they at?
I don't believe I know this "yall" you speak of.


----------



## JL7

What's up Dave? Burning some wood?

Randy - what's the story on the new shop floor? Your project?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was looking today Dave.
I have about six extra blades of various sizes and configurations, and five sanding belts, for the Craftsman band saw.

If you run across any more half horsepower motors or better, I need a couple.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DADBURNIT!
We can't leave Rex alone for a day and he's getting in trouble.
What do ya'll recon he done to deserve this?


----------



## superdav721

Motors , check.
Jeff its 60 degrees right now. Mid 70's tomorrow.
I had a rear drum on my truck lock up. Had a great time getting it off.


----------



## superdav721

Union BRB


----------



## JL7

OK Dave…...that's a bit warm for the stove…......wishing you some cold weather soon!

Brakes suck, too bad they're so important to have…....we have to worry about rust here, had the brake line rust out on the truck…...that's a bad feeling with the pedal just goes moushy….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need a larger (1/2 would work) on the band saw. The one on it works, but you have to go slow in curves. This problem though may correct itself when I get the smaller blade. All I have for it at the moment is a half inch resaw blade.

I'm also looking for a motor for a future project. I want to build a combination drum sander/sand flea.
I've alreadt got in my head how I want to do it. I'm not sure what size motor I'd have to use for it though. I think half horse would work for it too. At least it would give me a starting point reference anyway.


----------



## JL7

Hey William - 1/2 horse sounds right for the sand flea….I keep thinking I'm building one of those also…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I needs to feed my belly. I'll be back…..


----------



## JL7

These guys say a minimum of 1/4 horse for this kit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for your brake problems Dave.

Jeff, ya'll have a rust problem in general. 
I used to mess with a lot of used cars and always advised people not to buy cars from the north, or from the coast.
Salt on the roads in the north eat the undersides of cars up too bad. Without proper undercoating, which a lot of automakers skimped on, salt reaks havoc on metal. It doesn't matter how well it's painted.
As far as the coast goes, it's worse. Southern states had cars that didn't even get the undercoating that northern cars got. Yet, the sea air caused salt oxidation on the undercarriage and you wound up with the same issues as cars from the north.

I once met a guy driving though Mississippi from Maine. He was in an old Chevy Van and all four fenders were almost completely gone from rust. If you looked closely, it was rusted out from the ground up. You could get on the ground and look up into the van in spots.
The guy jokingly (I think) swore that the van looked like new when he left Maine with it.


----------



## JL7

Yep - my truck is a complete rust bucket…..even the bottom of the oil pan rusted thru….....drip, drip…..sucks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A sand flea would be great with my scroll work Jeff.
I see small ones advertised in my scrolling catalogs for outrageous prices though. I think it would work good to have the sand flea table above a turning sanding drum, with an adjustable table underneath to use like a regular drum sander. The best of both worlds.


----------



## JL7

You can definitively engineer your own design - just pick up some pillow blocks, a shaft and a couple pulleys…...


----------



## JL7

Cutting some parts…...


----------



## patron

i read that cars east of the mississippi river 
are bad that way (rust)
out west we don't use salt on the roads
just sand

that is an intriguing build *jeff*
looks real precise and clean
look forward to the finished project


----------



## superdav721

Interesting pieces of a puzzle.


----------



## patron

william
that sure looks like rex

but i thought he liked his nurses
(and the enemas)

those don't look 
like very nice nurses to me

and where is *eddie*


----------



## JL7

Now for something completely different….........


----------



## patron

great jeff

isn't it a little cold up there
to be running around outside
in your pajamas ?


----------



## JL7

Nope - it was almost 50 today…...great day for a ride!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like i got here a little late ,kids been over all day daughter just left ,thought i would spend some time tring to get caught up on post ins and projects ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

oh yea my daughter got me a new phone to day one of those smart phones its nice ,a little intimidating thou ,its kinda like a small computer got a way to learn it but it dose pull up limberjocks ,had my other one for a long time didnt relaise how much they had added to phones .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i hate i missed all the hoop la , at least now if i lose my internet again this phone seem to do the sam thing but its only got a 4 inch screen but its it lot biger than my old one .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Baggs* i often wonder about the speed of light and if it is as they say is not actually a straight ray but arched would that mean if it was not interfered with it would make a very large circle and eventual reach it starting point. I really got to go to Arkansas and see if they got that medical maryjane


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* what are you building in there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* that phone # has changed ill pm you the new one ,


----------



## patron

howdy eddie

up for some hot chocolate here 
middle of the night

on the phone huh

i thought maybe you and roger
were catching up

good to have you back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *David* sorry i missed you up late and was playing with this phone lol i seem to miss* Roger *all the time too but then i seen where he was arrested and drug off to jail i guess ill have to take him some cigarettes and wood porn to him while hes in there wonder what they got him for ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I made a drum sander/sand-flea combo once. I used a half horse motor and a piece of PVC pipe for the drum. I was thinking of making some improvements on it and doing an episode of BCWW.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, I'll send you a PM soon with my number. If you text, I do a lot of texting. Personally, I hate actually talking on the phone when I can help it though. If you do text, send me a text from your new pocket computer and I'll save the number in my phone.
As for the smart phones, my wife has an iphone. She loves it. She wanted to get me one. I got on hers and fooled around with it and told her, not unless you want me to put a bullet in this thing. They are too technically advanced for me. I now have a phone with a sliding top that has a full keyboard. It took me forever to figure it out. So I'll stick with it until it just doesn't work anymore.
When I got this slider phoone, I was still using an old flip phone with the big numbers. My kids used to joke that I had Fred Flintstone's phone. Once I get used to a phone, I keep it until it just quits.


----------



## Gene01

The 1/4 hp for the sander Jeff referenced is plenty for that length. I'd go 1/2 for the 30" one. 
The weatherman was right. It's snowing! 
Thanks for the tutorial, David. What you doing up in the middle of the night? 
How did it go yesterday, AKA Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since some of you guys don't mind me talking about things noone else wants to hear, I have an honest question for ya'll. It's about a problem I'm having and I'm trying to decide how to proceed with it since it'll be over a month before I see my regular doctor again and it's like pulling hen's teeth to get an appointment in between scheduled visits. 
I'm wearing boots that have a hole large enough to stick my fist through. I have three pairs of new boots. I mentioned a while back that it is hard for me to break in new boots because of my back. Well, I'm having a different problem besides my back. 
Everytime I wear anything besides these worn out boots or my house shoes, one of my big toes swells badly. When it swells it hurts so bad that every single step is like chinese torture. 
I trhought it was just one pair of boots. So I bought a different pair. Then my wife though I needed something more like a tennis shoe. So she bought me some "boots" that to me, look like tennis shoes. It doesn't matter, all three pair do the same number on my toe.

Any ideas? 
Has anyone else ever had a similar problem?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the input Gene. 
I plan on building a 36". I thought a half HP would be a good starting point for that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figure the sander I have in mind shouldn't take much of a motor because of what I plan on doing with it. I don't plan on bogging it down by taking too much material with it. I understand that the drum or flea attachment I plan on is meant to sand, not plane. 
As for the flea attachment, it is supposed to just barely go above the table surface and just kiss the wood. So it is a nonissue. 
On to the drum sander table underneath. I have an idea to not provide a fixed adjustable point, but rather a spring loaded holding system. This is an idea I had a while back. If the table let up and down, instead of the drum, and the table was held at height with the proper tensioned spring, then one would never have to worry about overloading the sander motor, because the spring would take care of the pressure force of each pass.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could provide a sketchup drawing for what I'm talking about, but I don't know that as well as some here do. All my ideas form in my brain, and I must tell you, it is a very scary place in there. That is why is is kind of hard to explain them sometimes.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....

William - you can try taking a swig of tart cherry juice every morning…..it's possible you have gout which commonly attacks one of your big toes…...


----------



## JL7

Also - the spring loaded drum sander idea is pretty interesting…...looking forward to seeing how that works out…


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - thanks for the Tom Waits…..one of my favorites! Sorry tho…..it's a secret. That time of year you know….


----------



## superdav721

Coffee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's always coffee here Dave.
I'm on my second pot now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I'll check into the gout thing.
I'm wondering though, how gout would only attack me when I wear something besides the old worn out boots.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all, sorry I did not show up last night.
I spent most of yesterday having scans done at the hospital, which took more time than I thought, I was hoping to meet Todd there for a coffee but did not have enough time between scheduled treatments to do that….bummer.
When I got home, I was not feeling too good, even had to turn down Chicken Fried Steak for supper. I was having a lot of hot flashes and pains in my hips and left leg and ankles, so I put that down to all those dye injections and IV's that needed flushing out of my system. Woke up every 1 to 2 hours with it all

Having said all that, I feel better this morning and have plans to fo to the shop and do something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Rex.
It sounds like with the hot flashes you're going through menapause. 
Beware, soon you'll also be experiencing hair loss, vaginal drying, irregular periods, and sore boobs.
We hope you get through this difficult time in your life easily buddy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the hot flashes usually are a result of the female hormone capsule I have in my upper arm, the doc once asked me about the hot flashes, so I told him they were just like female hot flashes …....... and that I had started bitching just like a female.
My hair went with the last chemo treatment, started coming back when I changed treatments and is now going again, so it's back to the wigs and eyebrow pencil. I don't have body hair anymore, so uncomfortable adjustments down south are not a problem, and make pocket billiards easier to play without all the "vegetation".


----------



## patron

morning all

good to hear your always upbeat style rex

glad you are able to roam the shop some today

just watch your skirts
don't want them getting caught
in any tools
shame to ruin that cheap clothing you get at walmart


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you just gotta start the day with a smile.
I will get to the shop today and my main task will be to do more on that bench/table, perhaps I'll get to work on putting the top on. I don't wear skirts, but I would love a Kilt. My daily dress code is shorts and T shirt, but if visitors come, I change into clean ones. I also like tennis shoes, and due to me being a hoarder I still have a pair of High Tops which I'm gonna find and wear again.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex,

I've considered getting one of these for working in the summer.
http://www.utilikilts.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice, but pricey Bags.


----------



## patron

that's what i wear too rex
the neighbors all seem to accept it
they don't even blink
when they come by

have a good time in the shop today


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I really don't care what the neighbors think, comfort is my concern.
I will be going to the shop around mid day for about 4 hours to see what damage I can do.


----------



## superdav721

Mike I saw those a few years back. Then I saw the price.
Get well Roger.
I am cleaning My shop. The wife was right I am a hoarder.
Thats OK I have filled my 4th garbage can.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, my wife keeps accusing me of being the worst hoarder ever that never lets anything go. So that's when I remind here that's why I kept her. I found you can get two reactions from this.


----------



## superdav721

That's [email protected]€£ funny


----------



## superdav721

I found floor


----------



## JL7

Whoa Dave - nice shop! Who's is it?? JK….it's good to clean up once in awhile…...

Hey Rex - Good you could check in this morning for some verbal abuse…..good luck with the bench….


----------



## patron

nice find dave

who would have guessed


----------



## superdav721

Im so tired now I dont want to do any projects.But its only 1:00.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That's what happens when you start to get old!!! Earlybird specials for seniors, dark, dark sunglasses and asleep by 7:00pm. Just ask Rex, he knows what I speak of!!!


----------



## superdav721

I feel every minute of it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've seen your shop Dave. 
Don't throw nothing in those garbage cans away.
Bring it to me.
I'll bet I could put to use at least half your "garbage".
Or at least hoard it in my shop.


----------



## JL7

LOL - that's funny William…...Dave - please save the garbage - let's see how this comes out…......I only laugh because I can't throw anything away either….....I got piles of scraps everywhere…....I need a wood burner in the basement…...except I know I would burn the place down…..so maybe not.

Morning Randy….


----------



## JL7

Dave - I can't seem to do anything right today - gluing parts upside down, crooked, backwards….....My brain (and body) is tired…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Before I got into wood work, I use to travel the roads every morning, following the garbage route. This gave me something to do. I used to pick things up out of people's garbage. I'd find stuff like dressers or beds and such, and fix them. I'd save all this stuff up, except for the stuff I kept, and have a garage sale once a month. I made good money on those yard sales.

Think about this.
In some of the richer neighborhoods, people would throw out a whole bedroom suite because one drawer was broken in the chest of drawers. I could usually fix that drawer. Then I'd sell the whole suite at my yard sale for fifty bucks. Someone would always gladly pay that for a nice bedroom suite.

All this may sound crazy to some people, but let me tell you. It may surprise you what some people throw away.


----------



## JL7

Doesn't surprise me at all…...I have a buddy that drives the garbage truck and you should see the unbelievable stuff he drags home…...sometimes new in the box….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta go fellas.
I have a forum post to type up that'll take a while.
I'll let ya'll know when I post it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well guys, I'm back from the shop after making another small dent in the bench/table project. I expect to get another few hours in tomorrow, wished it were more but I have be warned to take it easy and not go for a full day. Now that I'm back at the house, I'm going to work out how I am going to finish other parts of the project.

The stove looks like it has found a nice home Dave, it will keep you toasty this winter.

Randy, when you get old you tend to find out and note where all the "specials" are. One I found and use whenever I can is at HD. Down where the saw lumber and sheet goods you'll find a rack where they sell off cut lengths of 2×4, 2×6 1x?, shelving boards and ply and MDF pices. These pieces are usually cut offs from damaged materials where they git rid of the bad part, leaving the good part left.
They mark them with a green color at one end and they are priced at 50 or 51 cents each. I have purchased MANY 48" + 2×4's for 50c, 2×6s for the same price and also some 1×4 and even some ply at about 2'x4'.!!!
The trick is to get there when they have a bunch of stuff, because they go very quickly. I have built at least 2 mobile tables out of this stuff, and the new table/bench is being made with more of it.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
Roger looks as you had some fun as well.
William garbage come Wednesday


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally finished typing. Here is why I ma getting nothing done in the shop today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wish I could make it over Dave. I'd be willing to bet money I'd be able to find stuff in there I want.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Open Invitation:
Any of you guys are welcome to come and take my garbage on Thursdays.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Why are Thursdays so special, we take garbage from you everyday!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Laundy, house cleaning and errands have all been completed. It is time for me to move all of my shop equipment into half of "my shop" area, as to begin the first half of the floor installation.

I'd luv to chat, but I'z gotz stuff to do…...


----------



## superdav721

What has gotten into Randy?
So much motivation.


----------



## JL7

Right? Should we be worried? Randy… you got the fever?

Rex - Don't look for me on Thursday - but I passed your message onto my buddy…...so who knows….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does building a bridge with 12ft railroad ties constitute as woodworking???


----------



## DIYaholic

Not to worry, I'm working veeery sloooowly. I wouldn't want to strain my back or anything.

I have to get the floor done so I can determine "final" locations for tools, machines and hence duct work. I also have to find space for what will be a new (to me?) bandsaw. Then retune all the machines and get to some wood working with some very special wood!!!

Marty,
If I were building that bridge with railroad ties, then YES it would be considered wood working. But as you are a "Fine" wood worker…...
NO WAY!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, They're highly detailed Queen Anne railroad ties…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty that timber frame woodworking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna take 2 aspirin and go to bed….. maybe 2 shots of whiskey and go to bed….. Oh hell, just leave the bottle…..


----------



## superdav721

I have some new video software. I am uploading a little test video.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I had a good day today, but it has really taken a toll on me.
I think falling coming out of the bathroom was my cue to go to bed.
Ya'll have a good evening.
If I have trouble sleeping I'll be on later.


----------



## superdav721

I got 1080 p resolution. With a 200 dollar camera.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That video is cool as hell and disturbing all at the same time.
Coming from another disturbed individual though, I LIKE IT!


----------



## Bagtown

Pretty exciting Dave.

Bond. Dave Bond.


----------



## JL7

HA! Good one Superdave…HA HA HA - Love it! Need to watch that one again…..

So I was in the shop all day and forgot (until 10 minutes ago) to check the mail…........Wow - look what I got!.....



















I added the photos of my daughter (which fit precisely I might add).........These are really cleverly designed how the glass comes out…......

I am really honored….........thanks William.


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - A little Tom Waits back at ya….


----------



## superdav721

The new Mac has trailers in the software plus is has a higher resolution. It is fixing to get fun just as soon as I get more video in my Mac. 
Jeff those are great looking.
I hope to do some more in the shop tomorrow and see if I can get a good bit more video shot this aught to be fun.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I think my eras are bleeding.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you had a great day, but sad to hear your are paying dearly. I hope sleep does not hide from you.

Usually when I fall down, it's the BARTENDER that says I've had enough…...


----------



## JL7

Dave - If you listen to the new Dylan CD - you'd swear it was Tom Waits…....

Cool software James….I mean Dave….


----------



## JL7

Speaking of Arlo…......some more storytellers….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I haven't heard New Riders in years. Gotta love Panama Red and the song is good too!!! Thanks for the memories, or lack there of…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I spent the day and evening relocating ALL of my machines, tools and supplies. I cleared two perimeter walls to start with. I will install 2 rows of 2' x 2' DRIcore flooring along each wall. I will then re-relocate all my machines, tools and supplies to the completed area and install the rest of the panels. It is supposed to be a subfloor for wet basements, but I don't want to lose the ceiling height or go through the time and effort to put down a "finished" floor. I will just paint it with a light grey "deck & floor" paint.

Pictures provided, so that you believe me!!!

These are the DRIcore panels:








They are T&G, OSB with a plastic "nubby" plastic underlament already attached.

Here is one perimeter wall, ready for panels:









Here is the other Perimeter wall:








I will move the "drum sander" also called a drier in the morning. Yeah, I'm tired!!!

My stockpile of machines, tools and supplies:









This will give me a smooth floor, compared to the current rough and undulating cement floor. Moving my machines will be much easier then!!! So, just like Dave Bond, I too can see my shop floor…..


----------



## patron

well done randy

more shop time coming up soon
how long before the celebration drink
(different from how many can you drink 
before then)


----------



## DIYaholic

The celebratory drink will be a little while. After the floor I need to:
Retune all the machines
Run ducting
Build Thein Top Hat for DC
Install counters
Mobile carts for several machines
Build outfeed table
Shop jigs
etc, etc, etc…......


----------



## DIYaholic

After thinking about that list…...
I need sleep if I'm to accomplish any of it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, William sent you pictures of your daughter??? You better keep an eye on him…..

That reminds me, I haven't checked my mail in a couple of days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Mississippi package here, but I did find a bunch of election pamphlets stuck in my front door…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty Obama won the election is over.


----------



## superdav721

Just call me Dave Double O Dave


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the news Dave. I haven't been able to find the remote to my TV since the dog watched the Lassie marathon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta finish the bridge today…..

Randy, Bring your truck over here with a load on it. I need some sucker to test this thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, We'll get the new guy behind the wheel to do it….. Mike, I need you to do something for me…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.
Coffee is on.
Squirrels are acting crazy outside the patio door. 
Kids are beginning to stir.
Wife is still snoring loud enough I had to close the bedroom door. 
I haven't decided what I'm doing today yet,
Besides killing a few more cups of coffee.


----------



## Bagtown

On my way Marty. . .

Well you folks have Veterans Day.
We have Remembrance Day.
It's the 70th Anniversary of WRENS in the Canadian Navy this year, and as an ex wren my wife has been asked to participate officially in this years services. I'm sitting in the cafe at a window seat, drinking a coffee, waiting for her to march by. Then I'll follow down to the cenotaph for the ceremonies.
This is a tough day for me, remembering lots of folks and remembering guys I haven't seen in 30 years.

Have a good day all.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon….....awfully quiet here today…....snowed here today…... .........

Randy - looks like quite a project there! I'll be interested to hear how the dri-core works out…..good luck on that one…...

Cool looking box post there David….....


----------



## JL7

Here are the parts from the other day after adding some glue…....


----------



## JL7

And the puzzle jig…..


----------



## patron

i'm still guessing jeff

intriguing for sure

thanks for the new box comments


----------



## superdav721

What the heck is that?


----------



## superdav721

New video coming. It's taking forever to upload


----------



## Gene01

Napkin holders, I'll bet.
When a simple ring won't suffice?


----------



## patron

looked like fire grates at first
but why burn good wood

then i thought maybe letter/magazine holders
like for xmas gifts


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
They look like upside down miniature arbors for bonsai trees!!!

I got most of the floor down. I have about 3 or 4 full panels to install and then about 15 that need to be cut for along the walls. I had to stop for the day. I'm going to "Chef's" for dinner and a few cold ones, but first I gotta hit the shower.

I'll see ya, when I see ya…....


----------



## JL7

Yep - Gene's got it. A lady friend wanted a napkin holder so might as well build 3….... Christmas is coming…..I wish I would have thought of the ring idea Gene, much simpler! Randy - the arbor bonsai tree idea is good though…......

OK Double O Dave - I'm checking on the popcorn supply…...


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

rex, good to see ya posting here. I was worried about ya.

DIY, sorry bro, did not mean to get you banned by steve5150


----------



## DIYaholic

Todd,
It ain't no big deal. He proved who he was by blocking me for one comment, that was not even really directed at him. Don't sweat it!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Randy, I REALLY appreciate you having my six.

Enjoy the warm weather up there….you know it won't last HAHA


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bridge is built and and my body aches. Now where is my medicinal liquid???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have neighborhoods blowing up around here and they don't know why…..


----------



## JL7

Todd and Randy - life is now better for you that you've been blocked…...IMHO…......

Marty - What's up? Building bridges and blowing up the hood??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't remember how to embed a video


----------



## boxcarmarty

13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## boxcarmarty

just a link, no video…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of the homes in this video belongs to Debbie's Boss…..


----------



## JL7

Very bizarre man…......80 homes explode…..?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's daughter lives in the neighborhood next to this one. The blast was felt for miles…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

80 homes were damaged from the explosion. There were 2 homes that exploded. Several damaged beyond repair.


----------



## patron

there was a video code there marty
but i couldn't get it to copy

i wonder if it was one of those underground gas lines 
nobody knows are there

like in san francisco 
a few years back


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're saying that it wasn't a gas line but they don't know what caused it…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Jeff….you are correct!

BTW, still love your shop!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you look at the aerial shot, There is a fire truck in front of the homes that are gone. Tony,s house is directly in front of the truck…..


----------



## patron

maybe sewer lines

like in some 3rd world countries


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't see that David. This is a newer addition…..


----------



## superdav721

Dang Marty that's weird.
Better sleep over a plate of steel.
Video is here.
http://chiselandforge.com/general/music-book-iiii/
pass the popcorn Jeff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only 2 people died. A school teacher and her husband…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They were reporting this morning that they were trying to free him from the ruble of the basement when he said to help his wife, She was upstairs. (There was no upstairs left) He later died at the hospital…..


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, books are coming along nicely.
Future joiyner there in your shop too.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## TedW

Today I rode my bicycle 16 miles - 8 there and 8 back - to save $80 on a new-in-the-box Makita drill/impact driver combo kit.. you know the one that comes with a cube shaped padded canvas case.. yeah, that one. As I was leaving the building with a box in a black garbage bag strapped to my bike, the police arrived. Apparently somebody's alarm went off and that's what they were responding to. The officers were really nice, polite, and of course wanted to know what was in the bag/box. I told them it was 10 kilos of uncut Colombian cocain…. nahh, just kidding. I showed them the drill and told them I just bought it from a resident in the building. But then I couldn't remember the unit number the guy lives in. So I called him from my cell phone, he answered, I asked him to come downstairs it's really important, he said okay but then didn't come down, and finally I took one of the cops upstairs to the guy's unit and knocked on the door. Boy, was he shocked when he opened the door and saw the officer standing there with me! But he is legit, not selling stolen goods or anything. Just a big coincidence that someones alarm went off at the same time I was there to buy the drill set. All is well and I just finished giving the batteries a good initial charge.

It was about 68 deg. today and windy as, well… something really windy, and the wind was to my face the entire ride there. By the time I arrived my legs felt like two, well… really tired legs. I've never been very good at these analogies. Coming back, however, the wind was at my back the whole way. I barely had to pedal at all. There's an analogy about life in that… something about riding against the wind to get there, and the wind to my back coming home, but I'm not sure how true it is, or how the police fit into it. But I saved $80 and had a bit of an adventure in the process.

Not sure if I mentioned it in a previous post, but I landed the new customer and he seems to be a good one. He owns several buildings right here in my area and is glad to pay me $35/hour for my services. Tuesday, I'll do a couple days work on a bathroom - basically build out a wall, run some copper for a shower head, and tile the shower area. I'm pretty sure that will lead to more work, or at least I hope so.

Anyway, the Dewalt drill/impact driver kit I've been using the past 4 years is shot - down to one battery and the drill smells like the motor is burning when I use it. The smell doesn't bother me so much, but replacing the batteries would cost me almost as much as buying this new Makita set. I'll probably replace the batteries some day, or have them refurbished, especially since the Dewalt kit has a hammer drill.


----------



## superdav721

Ted thats a hard way to get a drill
Thanks Mike.


----------



## TedW

*William*, checked out your post about your shop built bandsaw. You have convinced me it's not just a matter of saving money… it's a better saw. Not sure when but I've decided to follow your lead and build my own.


----------



## TedW

Dave, it's a really good drill.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that very tragic on the expossion ,hope they find the cause .pray it wasnt some terriost nut case involved kinda sounds like a gas leak


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* enjoyed the video look foward to the next ,still got some catching up on all these projects going on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* that box is awesome ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* did you say you had some plans for a drum sander


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* glad to hear you landed a good job ,and one that pays a living wage ,sound like a good job


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* im going to send you a text but still got some learning on this smart phone ,this thing makes me feel real dumb thou ,but i do like it ,it just got so much stuff to figure out on it ,but then my old phone was quite a few years old all it did was call and had a alarm clock that i never figured out how to work ,i think ill like this text thing thou i dont like talking on a phone. it has a option of talking to it and it textes the message but it has to tuned to my voice i tried it on my daughter texted her to thank her for it and it came texting pumpians are drugs she called and said i need to lay off the stuff ,told her that smart phone is on something we both laughed ,been working on it and its getting a lot better thou


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Dang that is some massive destruction! Amazing that only two people were killed, coulda been much worse, but bad none the less.

Ted,
That kit had a driver, right? Ya shoulda had it DRIVE you home!!! Do I have to think of everything?!?

Todd,
I've got you (and everyone here) covered anytime/everytime!

Jeff,
I've never been blocked before, but I think life is better (without conversing with an @$$wipe)!!!

Rex,
How you doin"???

Dave,
I'ma lookin'at your vid in a moment.

David,
I've got box envy!

William,
William,
William,
I hope you are recuperating from yesterday's adventure…....

A good weekend was had by everyone, I hope…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Eddie,
Today's phones (technology in general) are quite a challenge to learn at first. Good luck.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Randy*did you get your saw


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you are right* Randy* my kids have had these things for a while and noticed they tend to use them as much as a computer i see why now ,but still like my old desk top one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did everybody go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all you* vets* and active military ones ,thanks for your service i know that you are the ones that have made and keep our freedom thank you all,


----------



## patron

i'm here eddie

just bouncing to and from the shop

more boxes ya know

tomorrow i get to go see a 2 door job
from an old time paying client/friend

so things are looking up here for now

hows your health doing
and any thing in the shop happening


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* David* good to see things are finely looking up some ,things here are good ,not much going on in the shop doing a little work on my daughters kitchen table , shes using one of my picnic table in her home till i get thur told her have bear with me it a slow process with me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i keep missing Rex , he has a quick wit about him ,hope i didnt say anything to make you mad at me ,but then we,ll get over it


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I didn't get my saw, YET!!! I will have one shortly though. I'm trying to make the seller, of the 20" Powermatic, come down in price. If not, then I will be getting the Rikon 10-325 (14" with 13" resaw) on sale at Woodcraft.


----------



## patron

that's good you are helping your daughter
family comes first

i guess that sander didn't pan for you huh


----------



## patron

i just saw rex on 'whos on-line'

might be lurking
or getting his meds down 
and needs to rest


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* the sander paned but my money didnt ,i think my pan had a hole in it .still have to have one just going to take some time .got to get these holes pluged up


----------



## DIYaholic

David & Eddie,
I'm gonna get going. I NEED sleep. I gotta long week and a short night ahead of me. You guys chat, I'm gonna sleep. Talk nice and don't cause toooooo much trouble!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw him online but figugered he was out in LJ hallways looking around , iv,e been working on this table a while got to learn mortis and tendons be my first time on them,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy ,


----------



## patron

they are good to learn
in my opinion
the best joint to use
where strength is important
i know many like dovetails
but in the construction world
they take to long
and are fussy

the guys that do them by hand
i admire
it can be a very relaxing way to enjoy
their shop time

now they have those CNC machine out
that can do things that take allot of the hard part 
(they do need to have good programing)
hard to keep up with it all

better to just find your own niche
and go from there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been looking at different jigs for makeing them some on the Tabe saw and some on the router table prable try both and stumpy has some stuff on them too, but i want to learn to by hand too,with this work sharp its a lot easer to keep my chissles sharp but i need to pick up some good ones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David is it getting cold over there in NM its getting down to the 30s here in the Delta the next few days .may want to let buddy stay in tonite


----------



## patron

it's always good to know
as many different ways to do something
it seems that there is usually something 
to keep you from doing it 
the same old way

by hand is always a good place to start


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good evening to all.
Yeah, got to the shop again today and made a major dent in the bench/table build. I am going to have to compromise with the top 2×6's as they are pretty badly deformed, but I have decided to use them and then sand the crap out of the top until I get a nice flat surface. I can see it being available to use for table this week and then I can add all the other stuff as time permits. I'm really happy that I got over this big hurdle.

Eddie, you are the nicest MF I know.


----------



## patron

here is a hands on mortice tutorial
by my bud stefang
he also has many other blogs that are worth reading


----------



## patron

time in the shop rex

that must feel nice
glad you are up to it


----------



## superdav721

David I got a PM from Mike today. I was asking him where he has been. It seems his health has kept him from the shop. He also said that he will be getting in the shop with the grand kids and will be back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David i will check it out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay* Rex* lots of times ive been caled a MF but never the nicest one , glad to see you back in the shop a little


----------



## patron

i was about to write him *dave*

glad he's on the mend
thanks for the heads up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Dave* great video ,that stuff you were useing looks to really stick to wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, it has been great to have a few hours in the shop for a few days. I may have to go slow and not get as much done as I want to, but anytime spent in the shop is like a vacation to me.
Start my next round of medical stuff on Wednesday - Friday, so I intend to get some time in tomorrow and Tuesday.
So glad you are back, we all really missed you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They solved the mystery of the blown up houses, Marty's doll blew up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad that stuff worked for you Dave, the book is coming along good.

Better get you long johns on David, you'll need them.


----------



## patron

got a fire going
and sweat pants on too

snow on the mountains
16* out now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Rex *, i missed all you misfits too glad to see you getting some shop time know those treatment take a toll on you ,so take your time .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David *checked out that mortice tutorial its going to be tried here thanks


----------



## patron

these comments come in at different times 
and i always miss some

buddy is at his GF house
when he is home 
he always sleeps inside
guarding me
at the foot of the bed
on his own cushion

i only get to see him from time to time
and now the lady (and GF) will be here more

they let him sleep on a sofa

when hes not around
i work more at night
since the noise bothers him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like buddy got it made , i like to work on stuff at nite too, my dog pretty much stays with me 24 /7 unless ones in heat somewhere then he comes around long enought to eat ,tell him hope your having a ball


----------



## patron

best of both worlds for him

i don't see him for up to a week sometimes
(i get to save on food too)

he's free to do whatever makes him happy

and we know how it goes 
when there is a GF around


----------



## TedW

*Dave*, I managed to watch parts of the epoxy video, enough to piece it together in my head. Also saw the finished jewelry embedded. Looks great! It's not what I thought you had in mind.. I was assuming jewelry inlays.

By the way, I'm back to my old Clear wireless connection. RCN screwed up so much I just cancelled and told them to give my money back. It has since turned into a conflict which I really don't want to delve into here, so I won't. I'll probably just keep the wireless for a while longer, pay monthly since my contract is ending soon. I've lived with it this long, I can live with it a bit longer.

*Eddie*, I agree with Rex… you are one of the nicest people I ever never met. I don't know why he calls you a Mahogany Frito though… must be an inside joke.

Well, I gotta get some sleep. Have to be up at 6 and start acting like a responsible working man again.


----------



## patron

nite ted

i can't watch daves vids much either
i get slammed for using to much MB's


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Ted * i think a Mahogany frito is a good thing i got to get my mind out of the gutter i was thinking of something else but* Rex* has always called me something r the other i know he still loves me thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was reading some of the other post a ways back and know im not the sharpest knife in the drawer but there was someting on sander and flea boards r something like that what is a flea thingy


----------



## patron

a flea sander is a basic drum 
with sandpaper on it
and on a flat table
just poking up a tad
you run the board by hand over the table
and the bottom gets sanded

the ones that the guys like to make
are a surface sander (drum sander
where the top of the drum is the flea part)


----------



## patron

here is a dual shop built one eddie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This is Rex's #1 dog Winston. Just wanted you all to know that he would not be online anymore tonight, it's rooter double helix enema night for him I hear him up there with the pipe up his a$$ yelling "Ooh Sailor, splice the main brace". After he has finished the Belly Button cleaning and refurb, I'll take him up his pills and a glass of baileys to wash them down.
I myself will then be on night duty, listening out for strange sound and barking my balls off at anything that moves. My master Rex has a different name for me at night, he calls me bastard, not all dogs have two names.

So it's goodnight from him and goodnight from me.
Winston


----------



## patron

'gnite roger

might see you in the wee hours
if sleep is elusive tonight

i sure hope not

for both our sakes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite *Rex * and Sir Winston


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i see now what a flea sander is that would be really handy to have ,i got to go back and study that one a bit more looked a bit complexed for a little ole mind like mine thats a good one for *stumpys* mind hes good at figuring out those things it seem ,him and* william* love to make wood worker mechines


----------



## patron

well buddy

it is time for me to pass out too

sure is good to have you back

take care 
one step at a time 
will get us over the hump


----------



## patron

what i thought too eddie
way complex for me too

but a flat sander would have it's place


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite *David* one day at a time,and step


----------



## TedW

I'm still here, but by the time you read this my browser will be closed and I'll be climbing into the sack.

I caught that mention of a flea sander too, and wondered what the heck it might be. But then I got distracted and forgot all about it. I wouldn't mind building one of those myself.

Well, g'nite again everybody.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

I have been away a couple days, well, not away, just working on the Kitchen. Got more stone laid, some of the framing of the new wall up amd a very sore back. I also have most of the music ready for the CHristmas show, which is amazing since we are still three weeks away. I did not go back and read all 322 messages I did not see.

Coffee is good.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie
You to Rex.
Glad you got parts of it Ted. Good luck on you internet.
Hello Ham
Pass the COFFEE its Monday
But remember I get all next week off. I am in education.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Everyone.
Hope you got a little sleep at least.

Dave,
You get all week off?
Whats the occasion?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Brrrrr. Chilly here, mid 30's this morning, but hot coffee is the answer.
Ham, I hope you are not going to take on any more huge projects in the future, just relax and become an old fart gracefully.
Dave, there are some good things about being in education, I did 8 years at teaching and loved holidays and breaks.
Bags, how's your affair with the truck? How long are your trips? How are you feeling?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' guys.
A lucky guess, *Jeff*. They are much nicer than rings. Some one is going to be happy this Christmas.
Glad to see *Ted*'s making $$. That's always good. Food, heat, tools…..
Hey, *Ham*. Watch the back, now. You're doing the floor, right?

*Eddie*, I made a sander out of a tread mill. 105" belt about 14" wide. Like to make it into a thicknesser. Don't know how to rig the platen, so it sets in the corner, mocking me.

*Dave*, The whole week?

*AKA Rex*, Hang in there buddy. Did you know your dog has been talking about you? He's got wicked keyboarding skills. But, one wouldn't expect less of a dog with two names.

16* here, too *David*. Supposed to get to 48*. Snowed again yesterday. Nothing stuck.

Got some done on the briefcase yesterday. Apply the veneer today. Gonna try out my *********************************** press made from uni strut and wedges. Gotta clear the bench first, tho.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Gene, yes Winston is very talented, only took me a day for him to learn to make coffee the way I like it. He can be annoying at times though, if I go out of the room, when I come back the TV is on a channel showig Lassie or Rin Tin Tin re-runs. We have not told him yet that he is adopted.

Well, as soon as it gets a little warmer I'm off to the shop to do some more on that table/bench. Lots of sanding to do on the top to make it flat, so I'll have to find my portable belt sander and load it with #60 or 80 paper and see how that goes.


----------



## superdav721

Yep I get the same school holidays as the kids. I do work summers but with all the vacation and days off. I only work about 10 and a half months a year. I have been doing this now for 12 years. There is no way I could return to a regular 51 week a year job.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I was not teaching in a school, but at college where we taught 4 quarters, but we did have all the holiday breaks like Christmas, Thanksgiving and all the Federal holidays, and Christmas was a 2 week time off. Then every 3 or 4 years each professor would have the whole summer quarter off to study and update skills, so that was 3 months off. Of course the other good thing about teaching college was that you only needed to be there when you had a class to teach, so likely your schedule would produce i/2 days or full days when you did not have to go in.


----------



## Gene01

Rex, even though our dog was neutered, we couldn't keep him away from those doggie porn channels, either. Somehow, he just knew Lassie was a female. And, we had to leave the room when the AKC trials were on.


----------



## superdav721

Roger I would love a schedule like that.
Gene thats hilarious.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I've been in the shop most of the day.
I got skirts built.
Decided to wait to start on the legs for another day.


----------



## superdav721

Where is everybody?


----------



## JL7

Dave - did I just see a handgun disappear?

William - I'm worried that you aren't kidding about the skirts…...actually I'd bet on it….

Rex - nice you got some bench stuff done, GOTTA HAVE A BENCH! Good for you….

Todd and Gene….thanks…


----------



## JL7

Don't see this very often, or in my case, never before…....have one little piece of Pink Ivory….....check out the lathe shavings:


----------



## TedW

*Gene*, I'm glad to be making $$. The timing couldn't be much better, as my candle was just about out of wick. I also have a kitchen remodel coming up early Dec.. probably the 1st or there about. Much of what doesn't go into paying rent and a couple of important past-dues, will go into getting started with woodworking. So far it's been slightly more than a passing obsession, with no real means to actually do much of it. But that will change very soon.

My internet has been really fast since I got home tonight. It's almost as if they cranked it up to entice me to sign into a new contract, since the one I'm on is soon to expire. My thought, however, is if they are able to make it this fast, why did they make me suffer for so long? If their intention is to entice me, the result is to really pizz me off. However, it has crossed my mind that it may have something to do with it's getting colder outside. Maybe the atmosphere is denser so sending more signal my way? Or maybe that's absurd, I don't know. Anyway, it's nothing like cable was before it stopped working and they failed to fix it. I just got back from Stumpy's. The particle board build off might be in full swing, but my video watching ability sure isn't. Oh well.

Today I saw slightly frozen water outside for the first time since early last spring. Supposed to get down into the upper 20's tonight, but temps rising over the next few days. Next weekend it should be upper 50's. Looking forward to that.

I gathered most of the materials for my bathroom repair project. Start demolition tomorrow. I'll take pics and learn you guys something about remodeling. Well, except for *Ham*.. he's got it down pat.


----------



## TedW

Jeff.. I'm not sure but I think possession of Pink Ivory might not be legal. You may want to check into whether poaching laws apply to Pink Elephants.


----------



## JL7

Hey Ted - good to hear you have the work lined up…nice…..but slow internet sucks…...I remember my first internet connection (except the name?? getting old) it was before AOL and the only thing to access for the most part was bulletin boards…...remember those? And the speed was in the bytes per hour, not seconds…..

It got cold here, so probably coming your way…....snowed on the morning commute…..lovely.


----------



## TedW

I love the snow… just with it didn't come with so much cold.


----------



## JL7

Ted - this is kind of weird - but for me, the coolest part of the big snows is watching how everyone burrows there way out….....big piles everywhere, but life just continues…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It got up to about 69* today, but wind gusts up to 25 mph.

Speaking of the speed of "technology", my 'puter is slower than frozen molasses! It's NOT the internet, it IS my computer!!! AAAhhhhh!!! #%¥@!!!! It's faster to read & post from my phone. What a royal PIA!!!


----------



## JL7

Which reminds me….I should do the snow-blower tuneup…......

Marty should appreciate this…...One of the snow-blowers (I got for free) is a bad A$$ old Cub Cadet…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - what operating system on the 'puter?


----------



## DIYaholic

I love snow, in the mountains, but NOT on the properties I mow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

XP Professional.


----------



## JL7

That was my guess…..XP just gets bloated after a year or so….re-installing the OS will help a bunch, but that's a pain…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I do need to clean it up, but hate the hassle and downtime.


----------



## JL7

If you can bolt computer parts together, pick up a bare bones system from TigerDirect for $200 or so….....and Windows 7 is cheap now that the new one is out…


----------



## JL7

Also - download, update and run MalwareBytes. The free version….


----------



## superdav721

Small I mean small video coming up.
yep it was Jeff. When I posted it it didn't look right.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave is having way too much fun with that new camera software.
If someone doesn't take it from him he's going to get an agent and stop talking to all us commoners.


----------



## superdav721

I posted it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave 00 Dave,
Looks like you are enjoying playing with your new video software.


----------



## JL7

Dave - can you use a little magic on Randy's computer…....it's no Mac…...

Cool vid man…......where did your hair go?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You ain't right…..


----------



## Bagtown

Evening all,

Hope everyone had a good day. Rex, I especially hope you had some success today.
I had a pretty full day, up early. Played with Facebook and Twitter for the cafe. My favourite one for the cafe was as follows;

Is it faster to school than by bus?
What's the difference between an orange?
If you're asking yourself questions like these and coming up with answers like "An apple, because you can't gargle peanut butter", then you need COFFEE!

We normally have 4 different pots on at any given time.

See you soon. 

I've got almost 1000 people following my cafe facebook page. fun stuff.

After that I spent half the morning designing a puzzle on the computer that all the pieces are the same, and if cut very carefully they will almost fit in any other piece, but there's only one way to put them together to make them look right.
Here's a picture of one of the puzzle pieces cut out.









I'm working on a puzzle with 36 pieces like that.
Mind numbing stuff but once I get into the zone I can go for hours before I realise my neck is so cramped up I have to use my hands to push my head back.
Cool to watch people try to put some of these puzzles together, they think, 36 pieces, how hard can it be? The pieces can also go upside down too.

About mid morning I went to the cafe to grab a quick cup of coffee and ended up spending the rest of the day there. Saved a corn chowder that someone didn't know how to make. I added bacon and saved the day. 
Then I ended up working in the dish pit for the afternoon. Something wrong with that picture.

Came home had a nap, wife woke me for supper, and then I spent the evening repairing chairs in the shop for the cafe.

Tired, but a productive day.
Gonna have a cup o' tea.



Mike


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Thats cool Mike.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice effects Dave.
I was sitting here in front of the computer with my hand holding up my chin and you pop on the screen the same way.
It was like, like, Magic. .. . ...


----------



## JL7

Very cool Mike….the puzzle and the bacon save…... plus a nap….nice.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - no explosions today?


----------



## patron

hey dave

i watched your vid

some nice magic there

but it took 8 min+
to load 39 seconds of vid here

why i don't watch them
sorry


----------



## superdav721

I understand David.


----------



## JL7

Hey David - just for you:


----------



## Bagtown

Here's a picture of my printed pattern.
Shows how they go together.
Drawing on a free cad program, LibreCAD.
Wish I had an old copy of AutoCAD.









If anyone wants a copy of this to try, just let me know.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

What are the chances Mike?


----------



## patron

i would know if someone was using my system
which is unlocked
they would have to drive down a dirt road
and park outside the house

then i would have them
and talk them to death

not worth their trouble


----------



## patron

ted 
i have a motto
for all street side work
when asked about how long something will take

'when you are as broke as i am ….... we are done' !

glad you are working 
stay warm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* thats a wild puzzle ,kinda got a head ache thinking about putting that togrther


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* , i need some of that majic stuff , thought that was arkansaw that passed that law on that stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* me too im having a hard time paying attention,but them im use to it


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool puzzle.

Marty has gas, stand clear!!!

Rex,
How did shop time go today?


----------



## HamS

The older son framed the wall under direction from Miss J. I got about four or five sq feet of stone laid tonight. I am in the part where I have toi finesse about an inch or to line things back up without being to obvious. It is a puzzle in stone, but at least all the pieces are square. To bad the walls aren't.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* im like Randy running XP but it seem ok , want up grade one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

getting cold here,post to get in the 30s ,have to trow another log in the fireplace,wish it would snow here like to see some its been a long time ,


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - I would estimate that I have installed XP over 500 times over the years…..know it real well! It stood the test of time…..we ran it at work for 10 years straight…....when freshly loaded it goes pretty well, but over time it just plain slows down…....glad your's is still well. Windows 7 handles resources better than XP but has it's own issues…of course….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty *it was a bad thing there in your neck of the woods ,by the looks of it its a miracal that more lives werent lost


----------



## superdav721

Truck broke. I could ride in with the wife but that would put me at work 2 hours early. I think I will ride the motor ice cycle.


----------



## HamS

I am still using XP at work. My development tools set just works better with XP.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* get some good gloves and leggens it post to get cold down here tonite


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, sent you a PM


----------



## superdav721

I got good gear Eddie. Just 11 miles. I will down a cup of coffee and gargle some anti freeze.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i thinking about up gradeing soon and my tv in the living room is a big one that let you plug a puter to it and use it put on it with a wireless keyboard and use the tv its one of those big screen and would be easy to see.my X box i use it to watch u tube now and seems to work well ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* you have to post some pictures when you get done love to see it


----------



## DIYaholic

The news is on, that's my que to call it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello fellow misfits.
Had a good day. They called me in this morning to the clinic to have my blood work done instead of Wednesday. No problem, just meant a later time to go to the shop.
It was cold here this morning and later afternoon, freezing tonight. I made progress with the table, then it got really chilly, so I moved inside the shop and decided to test the wood stove out. Worked like a charm and produced some magic of it's own (sorry Dave). You know the stove lit easily and was soon throwing out heat as I sat on the wheelchair a few feet in front of it. It was toasty and, when I woke up, it was still toasty, yeah I was cooked.
Well, I did something useful with the test. 1
1. I tested lighting the fire.
2. Tested the radiated heat.
3. Tested that it provide a comfortable ambiance to be able to sleep.

So all was not lost, and I'll have more time there tomorrow, must remember to take an alarm clock with me.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Roger. That sounds like a wonderful day in the shop.


----------



## TedW

I'm running XP Pro. My last re-install was Jan, 2011… almost 2 years ago, and it seems to be running just fine. I keep Norton Antivirus running and up to date at all times, to prevent any malware or such from infecting my computer. I also defrag the disk every month or so. I think that makes a really big difference. I have a 120 Gig hard drive, which is a lot of space for this old computer. Also, I have the max amount of memory installed, which I think is about 750 Mb. That number doesn't seem right but that's what the system tells me. I don't know if this info is at all helpful, but just for comparison.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right Dave, nothing like falling asleep toasty warm with the shop surrounding and smell of sawdust, then waking up in the same dream world.


----------



## TedW

*Dave*, I ride my bicycle to my friends house, about 2 miles, to get his van so I can do my job. At the end of the day I return it and ride the bike back. This morning I nearly froze my butt off. I can't imagine riding a motorcycle in this weather.

Good night, *Randy*

*Rex*, be careful about falling asleep with the stove going. We need you here to make sure no fart or wiener joke get's past us.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, you touched on my biggest fear, farting near the wood stove. That's maybe what happened in Indiana.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex,good to hear your in the shop , Winston napping too,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *your in better shape than me 2 miles on a bike and they would know my day was done


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you may be right * Marty *has been a little less full of his useal hot air


----------



## superdav721

Ted I can dress a bit more on the motorcycle.
Thats a good workout before and after work. 
One good way to stay fit.
30 degrees in the morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, we are supposed to be down to 29 degrees in the morning.


----------



## superdav721

Yep I am just a degree or two warmer here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tip for a cold shop.
Adhesives - glues are very sensitive to the cold and can "go off".
I used to overcome this by keeping my adhesives in a small foam cooler ($1 or $2 ones) in the winter. I t seemed to work.


----------



## TedW

It's a slight uphill ride most of the way there, which is good because I'm not tired out yet, and of course coming home is a slight downhill ride. I mean very slight, but it's noticeable. Today I bought a pair of fleece lined blue jeans at Menards, which I hope will make a difference tomorrow morning. I'll only be doing this for a couple or three days - that's how long the job is. Unless, of course, the new customer comes up with more work for me. That would be a really good thing, as I might pan out enough that I can buy a cheap car.

Eddie, I was at a party some years back and a fitness freak lady kept wanting to talk with me. I didn't like her very much, as she seem kind of arrogant and kept talking down about other people at the party. When she mentioned that I look to be in pretty good shape and how I stay that way, I whipped out my pack of Marlboro and said "Chain smoke". She finally left me alone..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i really need to be in better shape but the women ,smoke,,drugs ,and gambling i had to give up been going down hill eversense


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, another good tip for a cold shop is to open all the doors and window during the winter. In the summer, 8 or 10 air conditioners can be about as effective, but they will run up the electric bill considerably, especially if you forget to close the doors and windows. What you're doing with that heater is just making your shop warmer. If you douse the fire with water or ice it will quit kicking out all that heat. Hope that helps.


----------



## TedW

Yeah Eddie, I know what you mean. If only they could package all the women, smoke, drugs and gambling in one convenient over-the-counter pill, it would make staying in shape so much easier.


----------



## TedW

Well gang, I'm starting to act goofy. That could only mean one (or both) of 2 things - either I been hanging out on this forum too long or it's my bed time. I gotta get my 5-1/2 hour sleep. So, as they say in Indiana.. Good night my friends, and don't let Marty near any open flames.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Ted


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
This is a "sit by the heater till it warms up before doing anything else in the shop" day.
Rex gave some good advice though.
Who knew it would work better if I built a fire in it?

I hope these joints will loosen up enough today for me to caress some legs. 
Right now I feel old as Rex,
And that's old.

Eddie says he gave up women, smoke, drugs and gambling.
We don't give those things up.
They give us up.
Can't catch the women anymore. They're too fast.
I still smoke too much but more often our brain just smokes trying to get in gear.
The drugs change to heart and blood pressure medications.
We no longer have the money for gambling since our wives and children took it all.


----------



## HamS

Good Mornin all.

Got more stone laid this morning and some of the finessing is now past and I can just go in blocks. It is still a bit of a challenge because I am trying to keep it random: No blocks the same size next to each other, no four corners, no discernible pattern, no rectangles of three or more blocks and no line more than 30 inches. It is a challenge, but it looks beautiful when it is done. Off to earn my daily bread.


----------



## superdav721

Cant wait to see it finished Ham
Coffee pass the coffee…....
Marty how long do you have before your winter break?


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Gents,

It's a beautiful day here today. Not many of these left before it turns cold for the winter. Supposed to get up to 18 degrees. That's 64 for you guys.
Fixing more chairs for the cafe this morning, though the lake is like a sheet of glass this morning and beckoning me to go for a paddle.

We'll see how this day progresses.

Have a great day ya'll.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm a little ashamed to admit it because I always complain about the prices of expensive tools. But I got a new table saw fence. It's my dream fence- the Incra TS LS. Since I do a lot of small scale production work I need something with exact repeatability. But the price still makes me want to throw up…










Installing this thing is a mess because I have two table saws built into a big bench. I have to disassemble the saws and modify the bench to fit the rear rail on the Incra. So I'll be straining my back for the next couple of days.

*By the way… the new episode of BCWW will be online this evening!*


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

A couple more quick comments on the XP speed issues…..Ted's advice on the defrag is always good…..and here's another good tip to follow….click will minimize how much crud starts when you boot up into Windows…

Ted - you likely have 1GB of ram, but your video card is using some of it so it reports the lower number…..

Stumpy…..you won't regret the new fence…...very nice…..


----------



## patron

coffee here now
17* f out at dawn

off to town today
to get some pine for two arched doors
and casings

nice to have some paying work

now to make room for them in the shop

fire going
but this pine sure isn't as warm as the pinon was

have a good day all


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have that same Incra fence Stumpy. As long as it's set up properly, you won't be disappointed.
If you haven't already got plans of your own, on the saw with the Incra fence, I have a router on one side in the wings. In the other side is a little compartment with a lid that lifts out that holds all my small table saw accessories. I can take and post photos tonight if you're interested in seeing it.

My other table saw has an Incra sled on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, or SuperDave, or 007 Dave, or Dave the magician, whatever you're going by today.
I seen you're truck broke down.
What's wrong with it?


----------



## Gene01

Here's a little program I use with Vista: AUSLOGICS
It looks like it works for any version of Windows. It keeps everything clean and orderly. It's not free, but IMO, worth paying for.

Great fence system, Stumpy. Mine is the Jointech version. I love it. It was a time consuming install, however.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Bloody cold here this morning, lit fire in the house and have been standing with my back towards the fir to warm the hole in my body….......toasty.
Goin to the shop later to do a bit more to the table (sanding top down), continue moving and clearing stuff, and likely light shop stove as the weather is supposed to stay on the cold side today.

Nice positioner system Stumpy, I have a small (12") positioner only in a box somewhere that I need to find and install.

On my way back from my blood work appointment yesterday I had to stop by HD to return a fluorescent light bulb that was the wrong size, and while there I investigated the "trash" wood offerings and came away with 9 pieces of 1×6 boards, all over 48" long, all together they cost $4.50.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Cant wait Stumpy.
William I have ABS problems. I will be off next weekend and look at it then.
I road in this morning on the bike it was a nice 35 degrees.


----------



## DamnYankee

I WAS saving up for the same fence system but my bandsaw broke AGAIN! I am tired of milking this old Buffaloe BS along as a barely adequate BS, so now I'm saving for a better BS. Any recommendations? (Under $1000 please).


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I know how you feel. I was frustrated with my old Delta clone for a long time. I finally got a new Craftsman (as a gift) which I really liked. It's available online still for $380, but if you buy it from a store they will honor that price and you'll save the shipping. I liked it because it has an 8" depth of cut, which is a lot for a saw in that price range. It also has bearing guides and I like that the tensioning setup is welded iron rather than cast metal like most Delta/Jet/Griz saws.










I also have to do a lot of resawing, so I got a Rikon band saw with a thirteen inch depth of cut and a 1.5hp motor. They usually run about a grand, but Woodcraft has them right now for $799 plus you get an additional $100 gift card. That's the best deal I've ever seen on a saw like that.










If I had to use one saw, and I could afford it, I'd go with the Rikon. But if you don't resaw wide stock, the Craftsman is the same saw in a lot of ways, just smaller and less expensive.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513


----------



## DS

Found my Shop Fox 19" BS on CL a couple years ago for $400.00 
It needed some slight rehab as the shed it was in was not completely weather tight, but, fortunately it cleaned up really well.


----------



## geoscann

*YANK* go to repocast.com at the byron center location they have some nice saws this week and next week and they will ship them. ck them out. their auction is every thursday all day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I was just looking at the Rikon yesterday at my not-so-local Woodcraft. I like it, and you recommendation make me like it more. Now to just save the money up before 21 Nov….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* i think you may be right they gave me up


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just found an ideal, great gift for pen makers:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* good to hear some work coming your way,17 degrees now this 32 dont seem so cold ,put another log in the fireplace


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you ain right LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from ya *Geo*, got to check out that site when i run into some extra money


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*stumpy* looking forward to your next creation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* look on the good side at least you dont have to worry about bugs on that bike with the right gear its not too bad


----------



## Bagtown

Just posted a blog here


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHANGE OF PLANS… * New BCWW will be tomorrow instead of today. *Eddie *will have to spend the evening sledgehammering watermellons instead.

*Rex*- Did you model for those pen holders?

*Yanks*- Need cash? I just got an email from the president of Nigeria asking me to help him move a large sum of cash. We can split the proceeds if you issue the check he needs.

Sweet blog, *Bags*. But I gotta tell ya, I never understood the whole tree thing. It has nothing to do with the little baby Jesus, so why pick a tree? If they were going to just pick something at random, why not Christmas bacon?


----------



## geoscann

*STUMPY* For what that new incra fence cost dont they send out a rep to install it


> ?


?? lmao


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy,

I think the tree is a german tradition.
I also believe it has pagan roots that the priests allowed so they could have more converts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, what a clever observer you are, actually I got the idea during one of my many enemas.


----------



## superdav721

Hello Geo! Good to have you back.


----------



## HamS

Stumpy, the tree thing is left over from when the pagans burned a big log and danced nekkid etc etc. They did not want to give it up so they made it related to baby Jesus somehow. A lot of those things came from the old pagan ways.

Some guys asked for pics of the floor job so here are a few:


----------



## HamS

I haven't cleaned the floor except for the cracks as I am getting ready to grout this section. The tools needed laid out nicely. The wood blocks are 3/8" strips of maple that I use as spacers and scrapers to space the grout joint and also to clean the mortar out of the grout lines. Not shown is a wet diamond saw that cuts the stone. The stone cart is VERY handy to keep all the sizes handy to me when I am laying the stone because you change hyour mind about the pattern often and you also move as you get the stone laid.


----------



## superdav721

Ham all of our major holidays are from pagan celebrations. That is why a few christian organizations do not and will not partake in these events.
My uncle is a Seventh Day Adventist and as a child I could not understand why he did not celebrate Christmas.
Nice looking floor!


----------



## HamS

This is the wall I talked about that my son framed up yesterday. back a bit is the before pic, the line of cabinets and the sink base is literally rotated 90 degrees around the drain pipe. I hope to have this kitchen job done with out ever having the water in the kitchen off for more than an hour at a time. You can see the remains of the old wall. In the picture above you can see the very thin stone piece. That was the edge of the old cabinet line.


----------



## geoscann

Thanks dave Very busy summer, finally slowed down and i can get back to work in my shop. And give stumpy a bunch of crap, thats a lot of fun. STUMP i,am dissapointed you did,nt down load today we where all anticipating it. OH dave don,t for get the auction this week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
I've got 55 posts to read! BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang *stumpy* i wanted to save my mellons for the Christmas celebration , dang pagans done got all my holidays screwed up and here it is almost 12 21 12 ,but then just traditions of men


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay* Geo* stumpy would think something is wrong if we just wnet normal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* a lot of work going on there ,going to look good thou, a good pair of knee pads is a must fot those jobs ,looks grat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* you thawed out yet my neighbor is one of those that dont do the christmas thing year before last i was broke and joined for December got out of the whole christmas thing ,couldnt talk the kids into it thou but on a serious note its a freedom to worship how ever a person wants to dont make them bad people


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* you and *Stumpy* i somrtime wonder where yalls minds are at to be such talented wood workers and get so far out there lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* great blog ,really enjoyed it, i agree most is pagan rooted but i love seeing the kids enjoy them selfs as i do to ,and do let them know that Jesus is what its all about


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is what I've been doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

We interupt this thread, for an important PSA:
I decided to get the Rikon 10-325 on sale at woodcraft, if I can't get the seller of the 20" Powermatic to come down in price. Dang, then DY had to bring up BSs and now I gotz to look at all the links for the alternatives. I've got some more homework to do, regarding my imminent BS purchase.

A great day of posts and toooo many to comment on. Except, Ham, that kitchen job is coming along nicely. Keep up the good work & keep the pictures coming!!!

We now return you to your regular programing…..


----------



## patron

howdy all

got that work yesterday
and drove to town to cash the check
banks closed
woke today to do the same
back hurts
back to bed
i will start my week tomorrow

that floor is looking sweet ham
almost there

nice table for mom william

stay warm guys


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I couldn't agree more. If you want to worship a rock or a cloud go for it. That is why so many men died for this country. Freedom.
I am thawed. I had on 5 layers.


----------



## JL7

This should explain where Marty has been…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Cool tractor, but it is missing the cup holder…...
For the coffee that goes with the donuts!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice job on the floor Ham. like the table William.
David, that check just does not want to be cashed.
Pagans have much more exciting lives, building huge stones monuments on a henge bet, they also move around quite often and are known as Fluid Druids. They have a big day coming up soon, 21st December, bring a boulder (BYOB) and join me there at Stone Henge for all the fun and slaughtering. Mead and Sheep's Eyeball Stew is on the menu - See you there. Entertainment by Paganini.


----------



## superdav721

I want that! Really I want it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* thats a tractor,Marty likes to get his planting over fast


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I *NEED* a tractor like that.


----------



## superdav721

Its mine William, get back. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Nothing with a motor for you, ya big galoot!!!


----------



## patron

dave 
it's a good thing you cleaned the shop
with that tractor in there
you can sit on it
and stay warm with the new stove

maybe take up whittling


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one David!

I'm outta here…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

nite randy

ZZZZZZZZZZZwell


----------



## TedW

I'm not online tonight because I pulled a muscle in my back, so difficult to sit at the computer. It's also difficult to stand up, lay down, breath… but those don't require any attention span. This is what happens when I sit at the computer for weeks on end, then suddenly lug a bunch of tools and materials to the 3rd floor.

The stone looks great, Ham. I really like the cart idea. Having tiled more than my fair share of floors, I wish I had thought of that a long time ago. Even if all the tiles are the same, it's still a pain to get up and fetch more tiles as I work along. I'll remember that trick for sure.

G'nite gang


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice tractor…..

Hey *Ted*, You're online…..

*Dave*, Layoff is within a couple of weeks. I'm ready…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is hot, sleep was good, back is sore.

The haiku of a guy laying stone. I am waiting for the second pot to brew.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham,
I'm up getting ready to depart for the hospital to make my appointments, today is also treatment time so it will be a long day.
Good work on the floor, you must be almost worn out, hows are your knees holding up?

I'll try to check in when I get back home, so all you guys have a great, safe day.


----------



## superdav721

Go get em Roger.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fellow LimberJerks.
I'm not sure if or when I will make it to the shop today.
After yesterday's mishap though, I'll be sure to build a fire if and when I do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I had to go back and read to make sure.
I somehow missed that you had answered my question about the truck.
ABS brake problem could mean a variety of things.
What's it doing?
I may be able to offer some encouraging words of experienced wisdom.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, you're always in my prayers.
How are those treatments doing?
You'd had problems in the past when the previous treatment program wasn't working.
I was wondering if the latest rounds of new methods were working any better.


----------



## Gene01

That's a great looking floor, Ham. Lot 'o' work, there. Well worth it, though. Who woulda thought that laying a floor would bring out the poet in you?
That's a nice looking table, William. Mom will be happy. Love those finger joints.
AKA Rex, Pagans rock and get stoned. But, lotta sore backs in the Pagan community. Some trace Chiropractic to Pagans. Dunno, though. With all that alien help, they might not have needed alignments. Mead helped, too.
David, cash the check before it gets stale and rubbery.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Jeff, Now I've got tractor envy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all ,another day in paradise, pray all have a great day,


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of BCWW is online!


----------



## geoscann

*-----FINALLY----*


----------



## superdav721

Now I have something to do when I get home


----------



## Gene01

Well, it's about damned time!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got the new Incra table saw fence installed today. I haven't used it yet, but I hate the fact that it uses both front and rear rails. I had my table saws nestled into a big bench with the outfeed side a gap free surface. Now I have a 6 inch gap between the back of the saws and the outfeed bench. It looks bad, and I know I am goign to be dropping crap down there all the time. But I suppose you can't have everything…

I am a little torn about doing a review on the fence. My show is all about regular woodworkers with regular tools and getting by with home made options. This fence is to me, a huge extravagance. I never would have gotten it if not for the fact that I have a business to run and it will make it more efficient, and thus more profitable. But I am afraid viewers will think I sold out! I dunno…


----------



## geoscann

STUMPY Its true you did sell out, i,am besides myself. lmao he he he  - Man you know all of us when we can we buy that neat fancy stuff and i mean all of us. And you know how you are. we all make the trip to the woodcraft store and splurge, It enjoyable to watch you and no mater what kind of equipment you need you just need it. keep on doing what your doing and get-er done. - - O if you are guilty of anything it having way to many planes weird


> ?


?


> ?


??


----------



## superdav721

What Geo said Stumpy. We all like new shinny stuff but we often dont get it. I personally dont see a problem with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
There is NOTHING wrong with a little "bling", to make the shop sparkle. You are right, everyone would love to have "everything", but we can't. If we did, where would we put it all?!? We all want the really expensive toys, but we usually only get to have one, two or twelve.

As far as reviewing your new fence system. Go ahead, just also incude a segment on making a comparable shop made one. The best of both.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- If I could make a comparable shop made version, I wouldn't have bought this one! The problem with making an incra style fence is the technology that is at the heart of it (the interlocking teeth) is patented. I could make a version of it, I even worked out a design once. but it's not legal. Wouldn't want the fuzz kicking down the shop door and putting McNugget in cuffs!

I did figure out a work around for the router fence they have. I designed one with the incra teeth system, without infringing on their patent. You'll see it in the next episode. It's pretty sweet!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Back to work on the table today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, there is nothing wrong with buying the Incra.
Actually, besides the patented teeth system, I also believe that if you bought all the material to build something similar yourself, you'd quickly be up in the ballpark of spending enough to actually just buy the Incra.
As for building one out of wood, I have the same system you just bought, and I don't see a way to be quite as precise with a wooden model of it, even if you'd made an exact replica. Some things just aren't meant to be made of wood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some things just aren't meant to be made of wood.

Did I just say that?
Man I need more coffee.
I must be asleep or something.


----------



## Bagtown

That sounded like a challenge William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Bags.
I said some things aren't meant to be made out of wood.
I'm still in shock that I would say such a thing.
I'm usually the guy that says anything can be made of wood.


----------



## superdav721

*I'm usually the guy that says anything can be made of wood.
*
Food


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Don't ask a termite!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can absolutely make food out of wood.
Read the ingredients on anything you eat.
If it includes cellulose, you are eating wood, or at least a wood by-product.
Cellulose is virgin wood pulp that has been processed and manufactured to different lengths for functionality, though use of it and its variant forms (cellulose gum, powdered cellulose, microcrystalline cellulose, etc.) is deemed safe for human consumption, according to the FDA.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pepsi uses cellulose in the following products:
◦ Aunt Jemima Frozen Blueberry Pancakes
◦Aunt Jemima Original Syrup
◦Aunt Jemima Original Syrup
Kellogg uses cellulose in the following products:
◦MorningStar Farms Chik'n Nuggets
◦MorningStar Farms Chik Patties Original
◦MorningStar Farms Buffalo Wings Veggie Wings
◦Eggo Nutri-Grain Blueberry waffles
◦Eggo Strawberry Waffles
◦Eggo Blueberry Waffles
◦Cinnabon Pancakes Original
◦Cinnabon Pancakes Caramel
◦Cinnabon Snack Bars Original
◦Cinnabon Snack Bars Baked Cinnamon Apple
General Mills uses cellulose in the following products:
◦Fiber One Ready-To-Eat Muffins (Wild Blueberry & Oats; Mixed Fruit, Nuts & Honey; Apple Cinnamon Bun, Banana Chocolate Chip)
◦Fiber One Original cereal
◦Fiber One Chewy Bars (90 Calorie Chocolate, 90 Calorie Chocolate Peanut Butter)
◦Fiber One baking products (Apple Cinnamon Muffin Mix, Banana Nut Muffin Mix, Blueberry Muffin Mix)
◦Pillsbury Moist Supreme Classic Yellow Cake Mix
◦Pillsbury Mozzarella and Pepperoni Pastry Puffs
◦Pillsbury Cheese and Spinach Crescent Pastry Puffs
◦Pillsbury Artichoke and Spinach Bread Bowl Bites
◦Pillsbury Buffalo Chicken Crescent Pastry Puffs
◦Pillsbury Cream Cheese and Jalapeno Bread Bowl Bites
◦Betty Crocker whipped frostings (Strawberry Mist, Chocolate, Cream Cheese)
◦Betty Crocker Vanilla Amazing Glazes
◦Duncan Hines Cake Mixes (Devil's Food Cake Mix, Dark Chocolate Fudge, Strawberry Supreme, Fudge Marble, Classic Yellow, French Vanilla)
McDonald's uses cellulose in the following products:
◦Fish Filet Patty
◦McRib
◦Premium Caesar Salad
◦Chipotle BBQ Snack Wrap
◦Premium Southwest Salad with Grilled Chicken
◦Southern Style Chicken Biscuit
◦Strawberry Sundae
Yum's Brands Taco Bell uses cellulose in the following products:
◦Southwest Chicken
◦Caramel Apple Empanada
◦Corn Tortilla
◦Enchilada Rice
◦Nacho Chips
◦Red Strips
◦Strawberry Topping
◦Zesty Dressing
Kraft Foods uses cellulose in the following products:
◦Wheat Thins Fiber Selects
◦Frozen Bagel-Fuls
◦Macaroni & Cheese Thick 'n Creamy
◦Kraft Macaroni & Cheese Three Cheese W/mini-shell Pasta


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Also, Dave, you still got some of that sapelle I gave you?
Next time you sand some, breathe in deeply through your mouth.
Tastes kind of nutty.


----------



## superdav721

Breath in slowly and close your eyes. It will be OK.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's funny right there.


----------



## geoscann

And we all thought stumpy is nutty lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, I resemble that remark.

Just a thought.
Has anyone ever thought about touching the tip of a spinning table saw blade just to test it's sharpness?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank goodness, Sheep's Eyeballs Casserole is not on Williams cellulose list, I looked into it and checked.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nor are Sheep's Eyeballs on the Half Contacts Lens, more good news. Happy eating, I'm Lovin' it.!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Is Sheep's Eyeballs Casserole on the hospital cafeteria menu? Or do they just use donor eyes???


----------



## superdav721

Rex you need a good snack of some souse. (head cheese) I love it and it should get that eyeball craving taken care of.
William a spinning blade?
yep your a nutcase


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, it's not on there yet, but they are looking into it. The eyes used are not human eyes, you use certain animal eyes which you have to select carefully, get one animal donor and the rest follow, like sheep.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, what wine would you to suggest, to brain wash it down?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There are quite a few variations of Sheep's eyeballs stews and casseroles. 
You can order the spectrum Special, where the each eye ball is a different color. Sometimes different color contact lenses are inserted, they are made of half shell M&M's.
There is an ALL Sides Looker, where each pair of eyeballs is set looking Up, down, left and right.
Another favorite is The Winker (often ordered by courting couples) , in each set of eyeballs, one eyelid is half closed.
An old favorite is the Titanic Stew where the eyeballs sink to the bottom of the bowl.
And a new recipe getting rapid demand is Pig it Out, all you can eat meal where the eyes have styes.

Of course there is also the occasional complaint, like an eyelash stuck in the eye, or constant blinking.

None the less these dishes are getting very popular, look out for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you day went well.

I must lay my head upon my pillow and see what happens….......

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I have had my little bit of insanity, which I hope some of you a laugh.
As most of you know, today was my hospital day where I get all the results of the test and scans I had on Monday. The results are that my PSA has gone up to over 22 from 12, 21 days ago. My blood presuure was 80/52, very low indeed, and one of the infected nodes cancer mass is now 4.2cm from 2.1cm 21 days ago. This chemo treatments are obviously is not working for me, so my oncologist wants me to go on the 4 pills a day treatment which is absolutely out of the question for me to pay a co-pay of $2,800.00 a month which after Medicare + part B and my "good" health insurance leave on the table. The oncologist is looking at another 4 pill option from another manufacturer to see if it comes within my insurances, but in the meantime I must keep on this current treatment as the bone scan came back clear. What that means is the current treatment is not stopping the cancer growth, but seems to have stopped it going to the bones.
I have the after chemo injection tomorrow, and I did confirm with the Oncologist that those bad joint and body pains I got after having the shot, are indeed expected side effects, which should only last 4 days (like they did last time).
Well, there you go, I always tell it how it is, I don't hide anything. Even though some of you will be disappointed (like me), everything is being done that can be done and I fully accept that, but refuse to let it get to me and spoil my day. I am NEVER going to be miserable or stop being me.


----------



## TedW

Jolly good show, *Stumpy*. I don't see any reason the larger router table, with the sliding table, isn't almost as portable as the smaller one. No doubt it's heavier, but a locking mechanism for the sliding table and some handles on the sides, will make it easy to lift and store on a chest height shelf. If I were to build one of the portable router tables, it would be the sliding table one. I'm looking forward to the fence/dust collection episode.

*William*, you seem to be really on top of what foods contain cellulose. I'm trying to think of a joke to go with that but my back is still hurting - it's very distracting. So, I just thought I'd mention it and let the rest of the gang take it from there. *Rex*, I'm sure there's a fart joke in there somewhere.

*Everybody else*... as usual, the job I took on is taking longer than I planned. But this time I have a good excuse, as opposed to the crappy ones I normally have. My back pain (actually, it my side) has been slowing me down. It was supposed to be finished tomorrow but I already told the client it wouldn't be done till Friday. He doesn't seem to mind, and he's really happy with my work, the attention to detail and dust control, and how I take the time to accommodate his tenant. So while the job is taking longer than it is supposed to, it is going very well. Yay!!

*David*, glad to hear (read) that you landed some paying work too. I also hope you show us the arched doors and casings. I am anxious to see some of your contract work. Will you be installing them, as well?


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, I already ate and now you're making me hungry again.


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, just read your post. I am so sorry to read the news. I'm glad to know you will always be you and not let this get in the way of making the best of things.


----------



## HamS

Good moprning guys.

I have been suffering a bit recently with very sore fingers tips caused by the caustic nature of water and portland cement mixed. I think I will bitch about it a bit, then I read Rex's post and I shut up. Rex, I for one will apply some prayer to your treatment plan. I hope my brothers here will join me.

Ted, it is good to have a happy client.

Stumpy, It is interesting how what can be a very simple idea can be patented. However it is very useful to be able to make money from your ideas if you are the guy having the idea. I really want one of those fences, but I guess I wanted my guitar more.

Now, off to the floor.


----------



## superdav721

Done deal Ham.
Rex keep your spirits up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Ted, I copied and pasted all that cellulose information from an FDA website. I was trying to be funny. Of course, I was unsuccessful, as usual. Noone gets good humor anymore.

Rex, you are in my prayer everyday. I pray that no matter how these treatments go, that you're just with us for at least another fifty years. Wait! How old are you now. I don't know if we could handle a 140 year old Rex.

Ham, that cement will eat you up. I was a young teenager and worked about three months as a brickmasons helper. I learned a couple of things. One thing I learned was that cement mix would eat your skin up, that gloves would help, but that it was almost impossible to get your job done quickly enough with gloves on. Ok, that was several things. Another thing I learned though was that it was hell on a 14 year old smart @$$, know it all boy to keep up with an 85 year old brick mason who had been laying bricks for over twenty years.


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger - I'm praying for you as well…......it's great you can maintain your sense of humor….thanks.

The whole cancer thing has turned into one huge profit center and it's run like a business…...makes you wonder what the actual cost of those meds really is…......reminds me of the oil companies….....using the "you need what I got" model…...

On a controversial side note - there is a rising number of people who claim that raising your pH will kill cancer cells….(I make no claims personally)…..and the drug companies don't want you to know about it…....but there it is.

Keep up the fight…...


----------



## TedW

Hey, wake up everybody!!! err.. I mean, good morning. I must have turned the wrong way in my sleep last night because it feels like a mule kicked me in the side. Yesterday it was feeling better but this morning it's hurting again.

William, and here I just assumed you have all that cellulose data in your head or written down somewhere, just in case you ever needed to know it. Ahhh… I'm still trying to make a joke out of it but my side hurts too much, I can't think of anything. I wish Marty had posted that info. I'm pretty sure his girlfriend, Bertha… hmm… nope, still nothing.

Ham, I learned about the effects of lime - the ingredient that eats at the skin - when I was about 18. I was parging a deteriating brick wall. The mortar kept sliding off the trowel before I could get it onto the wall so I opted for sloshing it on with my hands. By the time I was done, my hands were like I had sandblasted them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Just getting ready to go and get my shot.
Many thanks for all your prayers and concerns, I really appreciate that.

Although my news was not what I wanted, I am not going to dwell on it, nor should you. My goals have not changed, getting back into the shop, making it workable and making projects on a regular basis and showing them is the prime directive. Some great friends have given me some wood pieces that I intend to use in projects and show them what those gifts have become, I have many ideas what I want to make, and I WILL get there to make them. Your friendship and tolerance of my sense of humor is all a guy wants and needs to make it work.

Jeff: I too cannot fathom why a 4 pill a day cost should be so much higher than the alternative infusion treatment I spend almost a day at the hospital having. The cost of that current treatment must be high, the use of the treatment "chair", the drugs used, the nurses, doctor and admin cost LESS than the pills????? as with them, there would be a $2,800 shortfall co-pay each month, gimme a break !!! Something is wrong here. Sadly it seems business profits come first, and it is killing people. I just hope that writing about my treatments, their effects and such will be of help to others who may find thenselves in a similar situation. You knw many keep it a secret, but I don't believe in that, you should be open and up front and don't let it bog you down. Just think that harboring this secret can take a toll with reserved postings etc., and other people don't understand why you have good days and bad days. Kudos to William and others who let us know there medical problems so that we can work around them and do what is necessary.

When I get back from the injection, I'll be going to the shop and continue doing whatever I can there and have a great time being where I want to be. I hope you all get some shop time because those are the happiest for us misfits. Have a great and safe day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all you misfits, *William* dam now your telling me my Eggo Strawberry Waffles have this stuff in them i dont think i can give them up and then* Rex *with those sheep eye balls ,i lost my appetite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* keeping you in my prayers,you are right there is something wrong with this sometimes i think that the pharmaceutical corporations are what that ole song about the pusher man by steppen wolf was about. keep your sprit up as i know you are and we are are here my friend


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well afternoon all.
I don't think I'm going to the shop today.
I've been running all over the place this morning.
My insurance dropped another of my prescriptions from their carriage list. 
It turns out that this is the same prescription that they originally didn't carry, then did carry, now don't carry again.
Anyway, just as last time they didn't carry it, it's the generic they don't carry.
They do cover the name brand. 
So I had to go get my doctor to rewrite my prescription saying name brand only before the damned insurance would do their job and cover it.
Did I mention I hate insurance companies?

Yes, Rex, I understand your delimna all too well.

Anyway, after doing all this running around,
And the bumps associated with driving on the roads in Vicksburg, Mississippi,
I just don't feel up to going to my project now,
Since the next stage is going to involve a lot of time at the table saw.
I don't think I can stand the standing at the moment.
If I feel any better after sitting here a while, I may try it.

.

I have figured out why they keep doing this with my medicines though.
They figure that if they keep screwing with us that we'll give up and just stop taking the medicine.
The medicine in question is Lipitor. 
Of all the medicines I take, they pick something as commonly prescribed as Lipitor.
The problem is, my doctor insists I take this medicine, if nothing else, because of my two previous heart attacks. 
Getting him to write the prescription just the way they want it means the difference to me of a six dollar co-pay or a several hundred dollar uncovered bill.
I don't have several dollars right now, much less several hundred.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, keep on eating your Eggo Strawberry Waffles. A little sawdust doesn't hurt you.
If you ever read the ingredient list on a lot of foods these days.
Sawdust is the least of our worries.

Besides, if any of you are like me and have no dust collection in your shop, we eat enough at the shop that a little more isn't going to kill us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Just for my good friend here on this thread. *
Since I won't make it to the shop today,
I'll tell ya'll my plan for the table top and shelf.
And ya'll can give me your opinions.

Remember the top on the lamp I built for my wife?
Fourth photo on this post.
Well my Mom had went on and on about how beautiful that was when I done it.
She loved what she called the sunburst pattern in it.
I'm thinking of doing something similar on the horizontal surfaces of her table.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* i have to agree with your Mom the star burst pattern is a eye catcher ,would look good on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i guess everybodys in their shop , or out in the streets


----------



## patron

or waiting for someone to talk to eddie

my latest blog


----------



## boxcarmarty

SWOOSH…......


----------



## patron

now that's an intriguing conversation marty
can you expand on that


----------



## superdav721

Was that Marty?


----------



## Bagtown

Who was that masked man?


----------



## patron

the beginning of those 2 arched doors
and casings 
i have to make









2- 8/4×7 x 16
1- 8/4×12 x 14
sugar pine (molding grade)
$195 
(that's all i had so that's what they charged me)
now to figure out how to do that


----------



## Gene01

Can't see the pic, David.


----------



## patron

the puter was supposed to do that on it's own gene
it forgot the ! at the end

thanks


----------



## DS

Patron-that takes me back…
Ahh the good 'ol days.


----------



## patron

yesterday was a good old day
i slept allot
right now my back hurts
from unloading that to the porch
looks like it might rain tonight


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey, I'm a poet too, yer know.

The Engineers name was Carter
My god he was a farter
When the wind did'nt not blow
And the turbine wouldn't go
They'd get Carter the farter to start her.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You wanted more ???

Little Miss Muffit sat on her Tuffet
Her knickers all tattered and torn
But is wasn't the spider
Who sat down beside her
It was little Boy Blue on the Horn


----------



## patron

you are a true poet
and your feet show it
they are bald
just like your head


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But David, my hair will grow back after this chemo. Will I then have hairy feet? I hope not as people will mistake me for William.


----------



## patron

so long as you don't take your shoes off
at least sandra will let you in the house

what we think of you 
is between you and your cheeks (sp ?)


----------



## TedW

there was an old man from china
who was a poet, sorta
but he always had trouble
finding words that rhyme
and also he wasn't very good at rhythm, either.


----------



## TedW

Rex, if hair grows on your feet you can just tell people you're a giant gnome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trying to get caught up on all the posts.

Rex,
It takes a strong character to maintain your wit and attitude, after yesterdays news! I just want you to know that I'm (we all) are pulling for you and hoping for the best. Stay strong buddy!!!


----------



## TedW

I just realized, my last post is number 23000. The chances of that are… let's see, carry the seven, divide by twelve, add the random number…. One in 23 thousand!


----------



## patron

wow ted
a jackpot
of some kind

now you can coast 
for a while


----------



## superdav721

Was that Marty?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have hairy feet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was that *Marty *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* crads on your 23000 
now hair will grow on your feet ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did every body go ,ok ok i got hair on my toes


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't worry about it Eddie, you can grow a pair of winter boots with them.


----------



## patron

just still waiting
seems everyone is fly fishing tonight

i have hair
on my head


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh… you meant hairy toes? I only have hair on the bottom of my feet…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, sorry I keep disappearing Sandra keeps calling me away to "little" jobs for here and of course we had supper too (burp), hope the Prilosec takes hold soon.
Had a kinda sorta complicated day, had to go get my shot, so I took a book with me to read (WW) while I waited, which is usually quite a long time. I got so engrossed in the book that I did not hear them call me 2 times and only took my head out of the book when the nurse walked over to me and dragged me off with her.
Upon reaching home, I was lectured on the benefits of having a garage space cleared so that vehicles could be housed in it during the winter months, which I was informed, we are now in. So I started doing that, then got called on something with a higher priority to do. I did manage to get to the shop for 2 hours before being recalled to head office (the kitchen) and given a list of grocery items to acquire…..NOW. So I stayed out a couple of hours and swore I never heard the cell phone ring and when I got home I complained about how crowded and busy the store was and out of 20 checkouts, only one was open. I did not mention the side trip to look around HF, was I wrong not to?
Now she wants me to go watch with her some movie she has, and I'm not looking forward to that as she gets the most stupid sloppy movies ever. Hope to be back later. Hopefully she'll fall asleep and I'll be back sooner.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So really Stumpy, you are follicle footed?


----------



## DIYaholic

I nice dinner of baked ziti with chef made sauce & meatballs has been consumed and digestion has started. I think I will have a cold one and fall asleep as I watch the (s)news. Leno will certainly be in the backround of my slumber.

First I need to walk the halls here at LJ University….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## HamS

Well yesterday I got more stone laid than I took up, but barely. I must have et the mortar get to dry, or it was the old mortar that had sat around for three or four years, but I ran into several stones that were hollow sounding on the tap test and I took them up to relay them and the mortar had not adhered to the slate hardly at all. It di adhere to the concrete just fine. I would rather do it now then in a year or so when I don't have any of the stone left to patch if needed. I think I am on schedule to be able to hang and finish the sheet rock on the back wall next weekend when I have four straight days off. I had hoped to be farthur along, but life happens and projects should not completely interrupt it.

Eddie, did the saying catch your eye or the young lady reflected in the window? Both are rather interesting.


----------



## geoscann

Ham wash your stone before trying to install it make sure its damp when you install it i think that will help you install it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Well what will today bring? More little jobs requests from Sandra? How much shop time will I manage to get? One thing I do know is that at least I'll be getting out of the house knowing the jobs Sandra will likely want done and of course my bliss time at the shop.
Ham, looks like you are stoned again, makes you think how those medieval people built these huge castles out of stone. Don't worry about any wishful schedule, the main thing is to do it right and not re-visit. I too found that mortar mix goes "off" if you don't use it after a certain time, I had to pull down a pillar once because the mortar really did not set.

Well, now for my second cup of coffee, more thoughts about today's quests, and see what I can what I can do in the entertainment area. Everyone have a great, safe day …....and have some fun along the way.


----------



## superdav721

Last day at work before a week off. This day is going to


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All,

Sitting in the cafe waiting for noon so I can go do my road time behind the wheel.
Repaired another chair last night for the cafe. If she keeps bringing these broken chairs home, I'll never get any Christmas presents made.

Well, have a great day all.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

What's planned for your week off Dave? Mexico? Belize? Italy? Your back yard?


----------



## DamnYankee

Made my first pen a few days ago (I know I know, no pictures…never happened…) 
Turned (pun intended) out okay, not great, as I should have turned it a bit further. It was very easy though.


----------



## DamnYankee

What do you guys think of Shop Fox bandsaws?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, for Shop Fox, read Grizzly


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, sad news for you I'm afraid.
It has just been announced that Hostess Brands are going out of business and have applied through the bankruptcy court to sell off assets, including their brands:









I am sorry that your main stay culinary delights will be no more. I just hope that you will survive without your favorite deep fried Twinkie. 
Probably, all the factory machine and tools will be bought by a Chinese company, plus the product line, and no doubt they'll rename the flagship product to "Chinkie", others will follow - like Flute Pie.


----------



## DS

My BS is a 19" Shop Fox. Other than an odd sized blade (143"), it works wonderfully. I previously had a Jet 18" which I had to sell years ago. To my memory, they seem fairly comparable, though I think the Jet had a nicer resaw fence.

Of course, I bought my Shop Fox used for $400 and I paid $1300 new for the Jet. And, since I currently have and regularly use the Shop Fox, I really love it.

Disclaimer: Whenever I get a new (or in this case a used) tool, I completely go through it and set it up to my specifications. There is no way I could vouch for the condition when it ships new. Though, the 19" is a real solid performer for me.

I recently dialed in a new circle jig and it worked flawlessly - better than I had even hoped for.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I too am mourning the Twinkie today. But I saw it coming. The company went banckrupt a while ago, and they asked their employees to take a 5% pay cut over five years. The baker's union (representing about a quarter of the employees) said "no way". Hostess said "we have no money". The bakers union said "we're going on strike". Hostess said "This strike is killing our company! If the strike doesn't end we will have to go out of business!" The bakers thought they were bluffing. They weren't. So 5,000 stubbern employees who didn't understand that broke means broke, cost 18,500 people thier jobs and cost me my cream filled treats!


----------



## DIYaholic

Twinkie, shminkie, I grew up on "Wonder Bread"!!! Cinnamon Toast, Grilled Cheese Sandwiches and PB&Js will NEVER be the same…...


----------



## geoscann

Yes i too am sick with the loss off the hostess co. i,am not sure if i will be able to function correctly with out my weekly ration of king dongs and hoho,s. I wonder what the bakers union thinks off that 5%wage cut now.I know maybe they could stick the cream filler up, O never mind. thats not going to help my loss. i,am going to cry in my milk and the last of the hoho,s.


----------



## superdav721

Mike major shop time. I have been cutting wood all day for heat. I think I have just enough to go a week.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very stupid move on that unions part , must be more to it or just a bunch of idiots at that negotiations table .either way now i got to stock up on my ding dongs ,ill miss my twinkies ,amazes me how they could be that stupid


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave's *burning his wood and here I am unable to get rid of it! My garbage man thew a fit last week because I always have a can or two full of scraps. I don't have a wood stove because the insurance people would have a fit. Hey, Dave? If you pay the postage, I'll ship you all my scraps!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* i know your glad that wood work is done for a little while anyways


----------



## geoscann

stump drop them off over here i,ll burn them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* been catching up on your videos ,going to order the saw one ,have a old dwalt one that i think will work dont use it much ,but sometimes need to make in side cut and dont have a scrool saw , ,nice job on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Geo* i got a load of twinkies ill trade for some ding dong


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Rex, I don't care for Twinkies, or any other store bought cakes. I do love those homemade cakes my wife makes me though. So, since she hasn't went out of the cake baking business, I guess I'm ok for now.

I had a bad day in the shop today.
Anyone besides me ever have one of those days that everything you put your hands on you feel like seeing just how far you can throw it?
My pain level is getting to me lately.
I think I'm going to take a break for a few days from everything, including the internet. 
You guys take care. 
I'll talk to ya'll as soon as I can get my witty charm back.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I was going to the back 40 with a bow saw. I would find a down tree 6 to 8 inches in diameter and cut me a few 4 foot sections. I loaded them in a wheel barrow brought them to the shop and whacked them up with my saws all. My chainsaw is broke. Need less to say, Dave got a workout today. I got sycamore, sweet gum, bradford pear and oak.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Witty yes, the charm is not so apparent! Lol. Take care of yourself and we'll see you on the flip side!!!


----------



## patron

know the feeling william
take some rest time

we will just pout 
in the meantime
like we always do

nice wood dave
i got pine
and it sure doesn't burn hot
like the pinon did


----------



## geoscann

*eddie* i just got back from the corner store and their already out of ding dongs man i cant belive it i,am screwed.


----------



## superdav721

THERE ARE PLENTY OF DING DONGS HERE.


----------



## JL7

Agree Dave…..

But look at this exclusive footage of Stumpy going to the tubafore store…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ding dong s everywhere


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie….....Whats up?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff * that Stumpy is a good driver in that snow, really must of needed those tubafors


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not much *Jeff* , just getting back on my feet its going very well ,you guys are a real blessing ,sometimes it good to just have nonsense and this group is good at it ,but i know the wood working skills yall have and still able to have a good sense of humor


----------



## JL7

Good crew here for sure…...great to have you back eddie…......normal crew…...no…....great crew….yes..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we all shot the bull and cut up but when something is asked r needed with wood working this site is as close to a school as a person can get ,take Stumpy for instance hes a nut but then hes not fooling most hes very sharp ,and Rex with all hes dealing with and to have such a sharp wit and outlook its inspiring,just to mention a couple ,you your self have been down and you have come back and have great skills and a great shop going on now


----------



## JL7

Freddie Mercury and crew…..we are the champions…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what a great song , i had to go to utube and listen to it ,i cant hear most tones and hear the melody only ,love that song even more sense i have read the words to it ,writer must have really know what life trows at ya and stills goes on ,


----------



## superdav721

Jeff thank you I loved that. I have never seen that live version and the vocals were so clear.


----------



## patron

sad about the ding dongs

i guess someone will have to break out that 20 year old fruit cake
from christmas past


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes *David* it a sad day for all us ding dong lover ,i have lived off ding dong and a bag of Cheetos a few times ,i did like Geo and stocked up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* my grand daughter said to tell that wood master thank you and when she gets her car she will take you for a ride , i put a indain head nickle in the box and told her to save it and when she got as old as me she could buy a car with it by then , i found no use in telling her when she get our age we,ll be in that big work shop building stuff with those good tools and pleanty of wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im working on a post for this box as soon as i find r buy a new usb cable for my camera ,its something to see the looks in childrens eyes when given somethig ,i


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your right *Dave* thats one great song .i lost most all my hearing and sometime have to listern to it with close caption on too, kids use to laugh at me said i was going to wake the neighbor with the tv going so loud and still have the CC on


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I hear almost no upper range. It drives my wife nuts. I hear the TV in the other room because I feel it and ask the kids to turn it down. My wife doesn't understand that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know how you feel *Dave* sometimes people thing im rude but if not real close i cant make out what they are saying so i just dont talk much


----------



## patron

i can hear reasonably well
i just don't listen to much

course almost 50 years of power tools
doesn't help much

glad she is happy eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

power tool will put a ring in a ear , usually wear some ear protection at least when im on the planer especially with hard wood i think its a step above happy she as proud of that than the time i got her a wi one of those video games ,she love to get in the shop think shell be a wood worker one day


----------



## DIYaholic

For most people, today was the end of the workweek. NOT FOR ME!!! I have a half day tomorrow. As leaf wrangling all week has me exhausted, I'm calling it a night.

NIGHT!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* thats going to be a beautiful one ,like the way the wood gran is on the top


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## patron

nite randy

zzzzzleep well

this is made from drops
from the other ones 
no scrap goes un-used


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* i have days like that ,take a break my friend ,well hold the fort down


----------



## patron

i hope rex didn't trap himself in the car
unable to open the door
and get back in the house
with both cars inside the garage
and no room


----------



## superdav721

Hey MArty? What ya doin?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i think *Mr Lincoln Morinaga *was right you are a artist and master


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* been awol for a while ,must be on to something


----------



## patron

the path is always open
sometimes the mind isn't though

when they come together
anything is possible


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope *Rex* is got some heat in there its still pertty nippy out there


----------



## superdav721

He is contemplating finishes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you been reading your book Dave got ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* is that the same Bill Moyer that was seceraty of state one time if it is he was a very smart man


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i pray all is well with *Marty* gotta love that guy


----------



## patron

looks like it eddie
he is a news commentator for PBS now

Bill Moyers (born June 5, 1934) is an American journalist and public commentator. He served as White House Press Secretary in the Johnson administration from 1965 to 1967


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes i think you are right i remember him being sectary but that sound more right ,hes seem to wise thou i watch him on pbs when i can catch him ,another deep thinker


----------



## patron

well it's time for me here
have a good evening

see ya'll in zzzzzzzze morning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like all have gone,wiped out the silent projects ,nite all


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Patron*- I'm not going to click on the link to see what it is. I assume it is a joke and contains no offensive material, but I really would prefer that anything titled "freeporn" not be posted on this thread.


----------



## Bagtown

wonders if Davids account was hacked?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*NEW BLOG* is about today's woodworking vs traditional woodworking and how it's all a bunch of hooey...


----------



## patron

sorry stumps

late night trouble sleeping
should have been more attentive

i did write to have it removed
but it has been done already


----------



## bandit571

Morning all you Critters!

Or, should I say; "Top of the morning to ye"


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to ship two Stanley Block Planes, and re-habbed another rusty, old #3 smooth plane. A DUNLAP#3 with a sticker on the handle, no less.









Just playing around until time to go back to work tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If what you're waiting for is my address to ship them, I can PM it to you!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Sorry I was AWOL last night. I had a few good hours at the shop and FINALLY got the top board fixed RIGHT on the table top. It was a big task as the board had warped and bent, so I had to take them all of and with the aid of hundreds of clamps and ingenious clamping, I forced the boards to do my bidding. I was really satisfied with the results, now comes more top sanding and leveling.
When I got home, I got hit with that side effect from the the shot I had on Thursday, the same as 3 weeks ago where a lot of aches and pains appear. So, basically I lay down and try to find a comfortable;e position.
But I am so pleased with the table work, just hope I can get out and do some more to it.


----------



## bandit571

The two Stanleys are already spoken for, just awaiting payment before i ship. I do have about NINE more on hand, mainly Sargents.


----------



## bandit571

What can I do with this oddball??









A double ended plane?? By Sargent.


----------



## DIYaholic

My half day of work is over. Nap time!!!
After my nap, I will be placing an order with WOODCRAFT, for the Rikon 10-325, 14" bandsaw.

Rex,
Glad your shop time was productive and you got your table/bench situated. Sorry about the side effects, hope they sibside quickly.

Everyone else,
play safe, have fun!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I've seen those double ended planes before. I think Stanley made one too, didn't they? They are interesting, but beyond normal block plane duties, I fail to see any benefit.


----------



## Bagtown

Just rubbed some turkey breasts with a Vindaloo Masala and put them on the smoker.
If you like curry, you'll love this.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I was very pleased by the progress I made yesterday with the table, I'm just going to have to sit today out though, the side effects may last a couple of days.

Bags, that Vindaloo sounds very tempting, love it, just gotta watch out for the after burner effect. I'm thinking of making a Madras curry for tonight with some hot mango chutney.


----------



## Bagtown

I love mango chutney.

You know its a good day when you get to use your adze.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* look foward to seeing the finished table,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* i had to google Vindaloo Masala and had a recipe for it , first i heard of it but gota try that on my next deep fried turckey going to make some and inject it into it ,sound like it would be good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* your forum is very informative ,lots of opinions out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* i did something like that once posted lady GaGa s video not realizing the first scene could have been taken the wrong way and had it removed also ,no disrespect intended on my part i just forget that thousands are reading this thread and site and some are small kids ,i read wood porn last month had curley maple i think it was beautiful thingshe has such prety curves









*Ham* dont let your wife see this r you want get that floor done Miss J will whave you in the shop to make her one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, have you had Samosas? They are my favorite comfort food.


















Eddie, it will be a while before the table/bench is completely finished as I want it. I am just trying right now to make it somewhat useable and then continue to refine and finish it. The main purpose will be to make this item convertible to any project/job requirement.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now im getting hungry ,looks like a meat pies but with a little more crispy shell


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, There's an Indian lady named Runnie at the cafe Farmers Market every Saturday morning. She brings in two kinds of samosas, I get the hot. She uses her old family recipes. She's always a little bit late, and there are usually people lined up waiting for her at her table. I can be all the way on the other side of the cafe when she comes in but I know when she arrives, the smell of curry just fills the place. Wonderful.
Do you make your own chutney? If so do you have a recipe?

Mike


----------



## Gene01

When I was stationed in Puerto Rico, some of the street vendors would fry up a thing that was triangular like those Samosas. Diced potatoes, maybe black beans, unknown spices, sliced green olives, and an unknown meat. Probably seasoned ground pork. There weren't a lot of stray cats around, though. 
They sure were good and I wish I knew what they called it. I'd love to try to duplicate it.


----------



## Bagtown

A lot of indian food is vegetarian.
No meat in the ones we get.
Its all about the spices.


----------



## DIYaholic

I pulled the trigger!









It is now hurry up and wait.
WAIT for it to arrive at the store!
WAIT for the 3 hour trip, to pick it up!
WAIT to spend my $100.00 WOODCRAFT gift card!
WAIT for the 3 hour return trip!
WAIT for the initial setup!
WAIT for the first cuts!
WAIT for the first bandsaw box!

Have I ever said how much I hate to WAIT!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, that sounds like a Samosa. Indians have a lot of vegetarian food, they don't eat beef, so it's chicken or lamb is it's meat. Basically it's a mixed vegetable or meat & vegetable triangular shaped in pastry that is like Chinese Spring roll pastry. I was in Africa for 3 years and ate 2 of them for lunch every day. mmmmmmm

Bags, I don't make my own chutney, I use Patak's, Geeta or Sharwoods. You can get it in different Indian area tastes.


----------



## superdav721

Randy
Close your eyes and listen to this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I closed my eyes, listened and realized that I now have 13 min. & 17 sec. less time to wait. Thanks Dave, the time is just flying….....


----------



## JL7

Man….lots of posts…..and I'm suddenly very hungry….......

Cool looking box there David…..

Randy - new saw…..cool…....just keep watching Dave's video and it will appear…funny stuff!

Rex - good to hear you got the shop time…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice saw Randy,


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Eddie,
I am now fidgety with anticipation….....

Jeff,
What were those BS blades you recommended??? Link, please.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* must be doing a lot of over time r puting that kitchen hard wood floor down r another auction


----------



## JL7

Randy - LINK

I was really skeptical at first that a 3/8" blade (this inexpensive to boot) could cut this good…....but I just received 2 more in the mail the other day…....pretty versatile as well since you can still cut curves without switching blades…...


----------



## HamS

Finally read through all the posts!

Been working on the floor a lot and then practicing and tomorrow we have a gig so I will get a bit of of break from the floor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks for the link. Order has been placed. More WAITING!

Ham,
It is good to take a break every now and again. I speak from experience!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- If you like I can shoot some footage of myself using my saw for you to watch while you wait..

My woodcraft is a half hour away and had them in stock. No waiting. However, my fence was a dud, so I did have to take it off and back into the store to exchange it. The second fence works as designed, but I still don't like it. It's heavy duty and stiff. But not exactly microadjustable or anything. I liked the Kreg fence I had on my other saw a lot better. That's my only gripe about the Rikon.

I have one of those blades *Jeff* linked to on my other saw. They're nice blades. I haven't used one to resaw 12" stock on the Rikon though. You try it and tell me how it works. Then I might get one for the Rikon too.

*In other news…*

I figured out my microphone problem at last! This new camera has too many switches, buttons and knobs. It was set wrong and so the mic was not working at all in the last two episodes of BCWW. Next episode should sound a lot better. Now, if I can only figure out the new lighting and software, the picture should improve greatly too…

Well, I've been out dancing all night with my grandmother. She thinks she's a teenager again, it's nice to see her happy. But I'm beat. So it's off to bed!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I have other videos to not watch, but thanks for the offer!
I've heard a few complaints about the fence & a few raves, time will tell.
Since the resaw capacity is 13", testing a 12" cut wouldn't really be a fair assesment, now would it!!!
Improved video quality may work for your jigs and projects, but I'm not sure improved video quality would work in YOUR favor.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I disagree, *Randy*. When the lighting is just right I look just like Tommy MacDonald!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You must be right…..
you need to work on the lighting!!!

That is, so we can see the fine details of your jigs & fixtures.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have found that spending nearly $1000.00 makes me very sleeeeepy…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy,

I need some of those special light bulbs of yours.
Where do you buy those?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone awake at this hour.
Yesterday was a bad pain day brought on by that shot I had after chemo. I did the same as last time, right on schedule, so it had me laying down popping Vicodin to help relieve the pain. 
I just woke up, and the pain has subsided some, enough for me to get up and get to the computer. I'll have to see how much more it will let me do today.
I really was thrilled with the work I got to do on that table/bench because now, as soon as I get the top flattened out it will be usable, even though it will not be finished as intended. A large table/bench to work on projects is what I have been missing, especially now, when I can't use the concrete floor to put things together. So having this table area is going to open the door for me to make things.

Hope everyone had a great day on Saturday and another one today.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Rex,

Glad you managed to knock some of that pain back.
I built a large new bench this year. It seems to have become like any other horizontal surface in my shop, A collector of tools and crap. I need to build some accesories now. Things like, racks for chisels, places to store sandpaper. Basically everything needs a home. Oh well, one thing at a time. I spent a few hours yesterday while waiting for the turkey breasts to smoke, using my adze to carve out a very large bowl out of a piece of white birch. My shoulder is killing me this morning. I'm a little gun shy now taking any painkillers after getting addicted to percosets this past summer. So a cup of tea will have to do. )

How about a progress picture Rex?

Have a great day. 
It's just beginning to turn the grey of dawn here, so the sun will be your way soon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Bags,

Although I have make tool benches mobile so that I can push tools around to a configuration fitting the job, I need that layout table for assemblies etc..
Everything in it's proper and recognized place is another goal I am trying to make with the shop rehab I also have to work on. The big thing is that times have changed in terms of what I can now do, and what I used to be able to to do, so it would have been easy earlier to make all the changes when I had the energy and knowledge that I'd need to change ways of doing things.
I hear you about pain killers, I am VERY reluctant to take them, and only when it gets too much, I will take a few - that's all. Put some heat on that shoulder and rub something in.

I will take a picture of the Table/bench - "as is" just to show how far i have got with it.

Still waiting for sun up here, maybe in another hour or so. Have yourself a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
The sun has been up longer than myself. Coffee is almost done brewing.

I hope the aches & pains are tolerable and sibside quickly.

I need to pour some liquid motivation and try to start my day…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

welcome to the world Randy, are you still excited?
I think I have the worst of the pains and that it will fade away just like last time. Anyhow, I'm better than yesterday for sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm veeery excited, Rex!!! Although we are never done acquiring tools and machines, I am getting close. Besides small stuff, there are only a few things I still don't have. Lathe, drum sander and scroll saw are the machines I have yet to get. I intend to build the drum/thickness sander, a CNC Router build is also in my future.

I'm glad the worst of the pain is over and that it has started to subside.


----------



## JL7

*JIG ALERT*

Don't mind the extra slot…..oops…...should have done this one a long time ago…..simple, simple simple…..add a flat surface with some fine grit and you got some nice sharp knives…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Looks quite useful. Do you need to remove the bur on the backside of the knives?


----------



## JL7

I did Randy - just try not to sand off your fingertips…...

Is your bandsaw here yet?

Also - just came across a great article on bandsaw fences….I will email it to ya….


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
The pains are subsiding….That's wonderful. 
How long til the next round? 
If I didn't live so far away, I'd be in your shop to help with the mods.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You could always change your identity and open new career paths, should you sand off you fingerprints!!!
I will be looking forward to that email.
I'm hoping to pick up the saw next Friday, ie: Black Friday. I should be able to get more for my money when I spend that $100 gift card.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Randy,

Is it here yet?


----------



## JL7

Randy - it's been 35 minutes since we got a bandsaw update…..come on, step up!

Email sent…....more decisions to make!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Black Friday is the anticipated pick up date. I'm also waiting for dimensions of the shipping container/packaging, to see if it will fit IN my vehicle or if I will need a trailer. Oh, maybe you can come down here with a "Big Rig" and help me pick it up!!! Just trying to give you some driving practice.


----------



## TedW

*Rex*, the doctor prescribed Vicodin when I had surgery some years back. I could not believe the kick that stuff has. I didn't need it so didn't take it after the first day, but it did stay in my medicine cabinet for about 2 years. When ever I had a headache or other annoying pain, that Vicodin really did the trick, and I didn't feel too guilty about the added "feel good" effect. I finally threw away the last few pills, along with any alcohol I had, when my older brother visited for a few daze…. er, I mean days.

I'm glad to know you managed to get the table almost ready and will be able to get back to making things soon.

*Jeff*, good idea for the planer blades sharpening jig. You can cut that extra slot a little deeper and cut another one next to it, running the same direction, and use them to store 2 sharpened blades.


----------



## DIYaholic

LJs seems to be acting up, my post is MIA!!!

Edit: It's like "Lucky Charms", it "magically" appeared!!!


----------



## TedW

Hey Randy, is it black friday yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You didn't mention the Vicodin, in your "Nutritional Supplement" thread!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Black Friday = NO, Anticipation Sunday = YES!!!


----------



## JL7

Good one Ted…...one way to avoid Black Friday is to build your own stuff…....although that doesn't help the Chinese economy much…..

I am stock-piling stuff that needs finish….....

I realize this coffee scoop is big enough for some of the stumpy crew…..features the Pink Ivory…..pretty basic but effective:










And some book ends….....


----------



## TedW

I was thinking about all these small pieces of wood I have and what I can do really quick ( a few hours ) when the tenants living above my shop are away. Then I realized there is something I can do. First, decide on the dimensions for a simple box with a lift off lid. Then cut the parts for as many of these boxes as I can, using up as many of these pieces of wood that I can. That is the noisy part. With the parts set aside, I can mix and match pieces to make as many boxes as I can - just basic glue-up and cut the lid off later, again when the neighbors are not home. I will call them "scrap" boxes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I can't wait to see some of your "crap" boxes, err I mean "Scrap" boxes!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, you may have been right the first time… we'll see.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, my chemo cycle is every 21 days, my next is on December 7th, so I'll have that shot on the 8th.

Ted, I only took 3 Vicodin yesterday because I don't want to abuse it, I am satisfied with a few hours of relief, I will not take it every 4 hours like some do.

Randy, are you going to get the band saw in your best duds? I suppose you can't have too many tools, I bet everyone has a wish list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I am the best DUD that I can be, is that enough?
I may be a tool hoarder or a compulsive collector, but as I always say, ya gotta have the right tool for the job. Improvising or "creative engineering" can be fun, but it is also very time consuming!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
eMail recieved, read & even comprehended!!! Thanks, for forcing me to make another decision!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* glad your feeling some what better,as a x drug addict i know all to well of the downfall of drugs ,but when it comes to pain its a need not a want ,but i know you are smart enough to see this .i had a bout with shingles a while back and had to have relief i wrote of this bout http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61881 hang in there Rex my good friend


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, if you are going to look for a drum sander in the future, I can recommend The Grizzly Baby Drum Sander. It's a great sander with nice features and works very well. Price is $450


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i like those book end as well as the oyher now you got me to thinking ,thanks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i want a drum sander so bad ,dont tease me how wide is it ,got to go look ,its on my wish list


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have a prescription for the Shingles shot which I cannot have while on this chemo, although I was allowed to have the Flu shot.


----------



## TedW

Now how the heck is he going to buy that puppy without a link? Oh, never mind… I'll do it myself.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Baby-Drum-Sander/G0459


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks *Ted* ,one day i will get one i want to make some cutting board and boxs and seem the tool to make the job a lot better to do,right now funds are low looked in my wallet and it just laughed at me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted/Randy, the Sander worked well for me. The drum is easy to reload and the variable feed speed control lets you regulate the amount of time your material is under the sanding drum. Had no problems with this unit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that prescription for the Shingles shot i cant emphasize enough to get it if a person can ,wish i had know about it then ,its been a while now and still have no feeling in my hand and my upper arm and some light pain something i can live with thou


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I'll get the shot as soon as they allow me to have it. I don't want shingles on top of what I have already.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i had a line on one from CL but then i fell off that fiscal cliff that i keep hearing on the news i must of been up in the edge of it  it was a grizzle too i think


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* reminds me of my kids on his new saw , are we there yet every few miles on the road ,but Randy i would be the same way


----------



## DIYaholic

That sure is a purdy sander. I really want to build one though, with maybe a 24" wide capacity. Should be able to build one for $150-200 range. I haven't researched enough yet, but making one will surely be cheaper than buying one.

I gotta go run some errands and then tackle some more of the flooring in the basement shop. See ya…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, watch out there falling off the fiscal cliff, there's a lot of us standing on the brink who may get pushed over it too. Tough times are ahead, and I don't know if people really understand the situation, or will be able to handle it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i agree* Rex* ,i have a feeling we will all be doing a lot of praying to make it thur ,but then im already ther and know that the good lord will get me thur ,i just got to do my part


----------



## TedW

I have an idea that just might work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAIVID,todays David birthday ,i bet you would have taken better care of your self if you Knew you were going to make it 88 years old , have a great birth day my friend and thanks for the frindship as its all i can afford to give you this year but what a great gift


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well got to go watch the NEW ORLEANS SAINTS kick some Raiderss butt


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Somebody asked to see "Proof of Life" pics of the table/bench so here they are:
The Table/Bench is 8 feet x 4 feet.*








The shelf boards underneath are just sitting there.








All was going well until the sanding belt broke …. got to get a replacement









How the shelf supports are fixed








Tried using the old Craftsman, but did not do well

















Other side








Gotta love that firewood stash


----------



## JL7

Man - that is a monster bench there Rex…..looks like it is close to done…....it's ALWAYS more work than it seems to complete for sure…......

Try Klingspor for their sanding belt assortment for a decent price…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That is a beast of a table/bench! Coming along swimmingly though. Luv the leg detail!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

153 post since I last peeked. I hope I'm not expected to read them. And what all of this project posting that's going on? Ok, I'll go post one of those so I can say I'm better then Randy…..


----------



## JL7

Posted the puzzle jig a few days ago…..got the 3 piece version done and now the 6 piece version….12 piece yet to come…










Was that Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You can SAY it all you want, but that don't make it true. It may be true, just NOT because you said it!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Those look complex Jeff.
Always wanted to build those.
It's on my list of buckets.


----------



## JL7

Bags - the info came from American Woodworker magazine and they had some links online…..just can't find them now? Let me know if you want more info…...I have the printed version….

They are a bit touchy with the tolerance stack….I build them snug and sand to size….......


----------



## Bagtown

Here's what else I did today.
Was a cold sunny day.
Got to be outside beside a lake listening to Mozart.
Carving this.



























I have a ways to go.
But this is very satisfying work.

When it's complete it will be some sort of rustic enormous artsy bowl.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Mike….....


----------



## superdav721

Nice job Rex
What a chunk of firewood mike.
Was that Marty?
I made a new disclaimer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*PROJECT* http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74354


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or you can get there by going HERE


----------



## boxcarmarty

enormous artsy bowl???

*Mike*, Can we quote you on that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, We have our own disclaimer around these parts. It's '' Hey Ya'all, watch this''.....


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, that's "rustic, enormous artsy bowl" 
It'll be worth more if you use rustic and artsy in the same sentence.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, thanks for the encouragement on the Table/Bench. I'll so have it ready as a Table to lay things on to work on, but I have much more to do to make it into the bench I envisioned.
I want to make this Table/Bench the most convertible multi-use bench that will allow me to change configuration depending on what I will be doing. I will be adding dog holes and track to the top and a device that will allow other Jigs/setups to have a quick "Load and Lock", one item is a Press which I have had for years, another is wood bending jig, there are many others too. I should be able to hold down anything anywhere on the bench and have electrical distribution as well as air distribution right at the bench.









Trac on bench top (not mine)








Hold downs running on track








Dogs








Stem bending jig sample









Large press clamp with a designed base to attach to bench.

There are other things for tool receptacles and parts/fastener storage, so when it is really finished it will be a very useful bench.


----------



## Bagtown

Thats a really versatile design Rex.
That's going to be great.


----------



## TedW

Rex, that table is huge! Even I would have trouble cluttering that one.

Welcome back, Marty.

Jeff, cool puzzle. Cant wait to see the 144 piece version.

Mike, nice beginning to a really big rustic artsy bowl. You can also call it a wash basin and sell it as a bathroom sink.

Dave, the disclaimer around here is "We are not insured so don't even think about it."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda like this Rex???


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://www.snotr.com/embed/9682


----------



## superdav721

That was great Marty I loved that.


----------



## Bagtown

I need a wagon.
How many sheets of MDF will it haul?


----------



## Bagtown

What a bunch of bananas.
click


----------



## DIYaholic

Takin a quick "Union Break" from working on the floor in the basement shop…..

Mike,
Fruit & Nutz today!!! Are you trying to get healthy like Ted??? I'm not sure that is such a good idea!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hey I dont have to go to work tomorrow.
Yee ha


----------



## DIYaholic

Housemate came home and hit the pillow…...
Work MUST stop for the night. Like I need an excuse to procrastinate!!!


----------



## TedW

Hey Randy… that means you can procrastinate!

Dave, me neither. Now I'll finally have some time to get some work done.

I'm outta here.. Good night, gents.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that's like the idea, being able to move hold downs etc. to where you need them


----------



## DIYaholic

Another weekend is over and I'm outta here….....

BTW: I'm one day closer to picking up my BS!!!

I hope everyone had a great weekend & slept well last night. Please brew some coffee, as I'm gonna need some come morning!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning the week is here.

That must mean the weekend is over. More progress on the floor. It is funny how you forget little trade secrets and then have to relearn them when it is eight years between your practice of a craft. I had to take up some tiles that cured with hollow sounding tap test. I forgot that I had been buttering the tiles with mortar before setting them on the notch-trowelled mortar bed to assure adhesion. That is not in any of the books, but it sure reduces the number of stones that are just sitting on top of the mortar ridges and not really adhering to anything.

The dishwasher is now washing dishing thanks to older son and that will reduce domestic discord. NOw there is some shop time as I build temp hollow cabinets (pics coming) to provide temp work space while I stone under them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, My tracks, vice grip style clamps, and stop blocks are Kreg. The red clamps were picked up at an auction and were retro fitted to the tracks. I also have some plates for the clamps…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow Black Friday nitwits.
Marty, I am using parts that I have already got over time and had never used. I have 4 of those red clamps and 3 drill table clamps that I will adapt us use, also 4 or more toggle clamps. I have several pieces of track that I will use in a configuration for the best coverage.
Things like the big press platform and steam bending jig will be mounted on base plates that will be able to lock down for use on the table. There will be other items that I will construct for this "module" approach, thus making the table/bench into a very useful work center. Module storage will be underneath the bench on the main shelf.
The end result may not be that elegant, but function is prime.
Thanks for the input, you understand what I am trying to do.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got shop time in this weekend. Working on a rolling pin for my mother, an ice cream scope for my father, a trivet for mother-in-law, and a bunch of pens (other than the trivet, can you guess what my new toy is?)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, seems your projects have made a turn around.


----------



## Gene01

AND, BE SAFE!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's precious Gene.


----------



## TedW

plink…........................

hmmm.. the sound of a pin drop.

Evwey body be vewy, vewy quiet.. we're hunting wabbits.


----------



## superdav721

Click Click
No mo bulwets!


----------



## TedW

ehhh…. what's up, doc?

I was making some good progress but my internet just couldn't stand for that. I think a leaf must have blown by and interrupted the signal.

Also, started cutting my pieces of wood to 1/2" thickness. Got 8 pieces cut and my neighbor showed up.. the saw is too loud, baby is trying to sleep. Sheesh! They're nice people but I can't wait till they move! Well, I can always clean my shop again.


----------



## JL7

So I guess Ted, it was…..

Th-th-th-th-th-that's All, Folks!

That's sucks man…....

Dave - are you bored yet? Ready to back to work?


----------



## Bagtown

Ted, You could always come and clean mine.
This lathe stuff is awfully dusty.
Here's this evenings project.
Made from a pallet stringer of Rock Maple that I've hoarded for a dozen or more years.
This will be a Christmas present for a family member.


----------



## JL7

Mighty fine piece of pallet wood there Bags…....


----------



## TedW

thuffering thuckatach, that's some nice tiger grain there. What's the project?

Oh, and sure I'll give your shop a quick cleaning. You'll have to pay the transportation cost and pick me up at the air port, and then drop me back off when I'm done. Also, I get to mess the shop up again before I leave.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, thanks.

Ted, I may rethink the cleaning thing.
It is a carving mallet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why carve it when you can turn it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you ever destroyed something only to find out later that it was your house??? Just wundering…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 days before Thanksgiving and I tore out my living room. Damn good thing I'm not having dinner here. However Christmas is a different story. We may have to cancel that…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff not yet working in the shop, pruning tree limbs (firewood) and riding the bike.
There will be a video tomorrow.
Marty dont tear the house apart.
Buy them some ear plugs Ted.
Rex that table sure is looking good.
Mike keep on trucking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too late Dave, I've done been dusted…..


----------



## JL7

That's the quote of the week…..

*"Marty dont tear the house apart."*


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Dave, My puter rejected my camera again…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

As my Granddaughter once said, '' Grandma, Papaw broke the house''


----------



## superdav721

Oh no.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, hurry up with that kitchen. I may need a hand here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmmm, Kitchen, that gives me an idea…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, sit on your hands before you break more of the house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello turkey stuffers,

I spent the evening putting down the last of the shop floor. Dang, grinding concrete sure do make a mess. EVERYTHING is covered in a layer of grey dust!!! I still need to install a couple of transitions/threshold and paint the floor. That and put the flooring in the lumber room, but the lumber room will be put on the back burner, until the shop is in some assemblance of order. I have to get the shop back into working order, so I can figure out where my new BS is going.

According to the boss, Leaf wrangling will conclude this week, but I'm thinking Tuesday of next week!!! Time will tell…..


----------



## TedW

No problem, Mike. If you change your mind and decide your shop could use a good mediocre cleaning, just send that round trip (first class) ticket my way and I'll be there in as little as a few weeks. ;-)

Marty, what did you do to your house?

Dave, what??? I can't read it, I got my ear plugs in.

Hey, Randy's here! Hey Randy, you can move everthing from the lumber room into the shop to make room for the stuff in the shop to fit in the lumber room.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, I roll into to town and all of a sudden it's a ghost town…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

( is randy gone yet? who brought the beer and when to the dancing girls arrive? )


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got here late , is there anybody out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted* i got some wine and vodka been waiting on some girls a while,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* wood craft has a hold on your order,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Mike* bowl looks great ,got to learn how to turn oneday looks like it would be fun but a lot to learn,that mallet was awesome too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* hope your enjoying your time off but then theres all those honey dos


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* dont tear the house up you know whos going to have to fix it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* thats going to a strong bench and mobile are you going to put a vise on it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ham* it must be kitchen in the air when you showed your floor i knew what you meant about the wear and tear on a person ,heres my kitchen went thur it built a new island ,and floor that i still got a little ways to go next month i hope to have it done soon it was a complete rebuilt had the walls down to the studs ,at the end of the hall is my shop kinda slow in there right now , found that Fiscal Cliff i keep hearing about ,cheated some and went with a floating lamanent 









and the hall way 









found this pot rack at a auction it was small but lengthen it with some old bed rails i found


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* wish i was closer i would come and help ya ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* hope and pray all is well ,kinda miss your old self


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guess i better go or yall say im talking to myself again .some times i get my sleeping hours backwards and all i got is yall ,loved that picture *Gene*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i know you would get a kick out of that Pink Floyd


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have an old vise that was given to me a couples of years ago and I do intend to put it on that table/bench. Like I said before getting it be a usable layout table is the first step. I'm expecting a new belt for the Bosch sander today, so then I'll be able to continue flattening the top, then put the under shelving on and then it's go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I ordered 2 sander belts from Amazon - why?
Well I live 25/30 miles away from a HD or Lowes, so to get one would cost me $8 in gas.
With Amazon I paid $7.99 for 2 belts - *delivered* (I have Prime).
Here's what I got:
Norton 3X High Performance Portable Sanding Belt, Zirconia Alumina, 21" Length x 3" Width, Grit 50 Coarse (Pack of 2)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Addendum:
If I had wanted that order overnight, then the shipping would be $3.99, still cheaper that going to get it from a store.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

Well I took a break from the floor and actually did a bit of shop work. I built the frames for a temp cabinet stand to use as a sink base while I finish the floor. These will eventually end up as the side of a cabinet to hold my PA system when I go to a gig. As I was milling the stock I heard a funny noise from my saw and the blade stalled while ripping a board, but the motor went right on running. It turned out that the set screw that held the arbor end pulley in place had loosened just enough that the pully was spinning on the blade. There is a key way on the shaft and pulley, but no key in the key way. I know it has never been there because I bought the saw new and I know it has never been off. I don't know if it is designed that way, or I forgot to put the key in when I assembled it. I tightened the set screw and it is working fine. It is a Craftsmen contractor type saw. I noticed that the refrigerator isn't cooling things very well recently and then added up the years and it is at least twenty years old so we will probably be buying anew refrigerator soon. my battery is dieing so I need to sign off.


----------



## Gene01

Ham,
The saw, the fridge, then the puter. I'd be checking the tightness of my hammer heads!
eddie, Nice kitchen job. So you went to the edge and looked over? Is there a bottom down there?
Rex, I'm with you. We are about 40 miles from HD and Lowes, just 15 from Ace, though. Have you (or anyone else, here) tried Ace's sanding belts and disks? IMO, they are pretty good. They are all I use on my SandCat and larger belt sanders and RO sanders. For the finer grits (220 and higher) for hand sanding, I go with Norton.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Table Project Post


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys and gals.
Roger careful with that belt sander it will do some damage.
I have a new post and need you to give me a comment there. It helps my page ranking. Please.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book-5/
Ham can you see the light?
Hey Eddie that floor looks good.
William, bite me…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Gene* i went and looked over the edge and somebody was pushing in the back of the line and i felll over it  but it dose have wifi down here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* Dave*


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to say good morning. Got some running around to do so won't be around much today.

Eddie, I have the same kitchen island except varnished instead of painted and I didn't extend the top.










Welcome back, William.. you missed the beer and dancing girls.

Dave, my internet won't let me watch the video but I'll stop by later.


----------



## superdav721

you guys think I am nuts.
This guy is nuts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, I saw that one earlier today. Amazing how fast stupidity can become viral!

When I first clicked on it and saw him adjusting the twin rusty blades I thought: am I about to see someone get killed? And then he actually leans over the thing while he's feeding it through! But, having lived for a time over there in Eastern Europe… it didn't surprise me too much.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's a WIDE dado Dave


----------



## DIYaholic

I was squirming watching that video! Glad the screen didn't go "RED" all of a sudden!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - thanks for the Pink Floyd…...and the kitchen is looking good…..

Here's one for all you folks "wishing you were here" ............ (note to self…....avoid Marty's place during the smashing stage..)


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - the bench is really looking good - and most important, you are getting some time to chip away at it…..good call on the amazon belts….....

Dave - nice progress on the book! Looking good…......keep it away from the twin blade saw…....please! SCARY!!

Randy - is the saw here yet? Hows the floor? I don't think we've seen pictures?


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with some totes…









Black Walnut and some Beech. one drilled, one not.









Just an hour or so of playing around…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Stuff


----------



## JL7

OK Ted - it's official - I'm not doing the 144 piece puzzle…......the 12 piece was easy enough to build (in a manner of speaking, since the jig was already done) but there is no way I could take it apart and put it back together again…....with instructions, it took awhile…..........

3 - 6 - 12 piece….


----------



## JL7

That is a good on Rex….....

Always liked this tune also:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and this


----------



## JL7

Touche Rex….


----------



## DIYaholic

Luv Deep Purple!!!
Back in the mid '80's, I signed up for a local radio station "Wizard" card, you know for discounts at local stores. Never did used it. Then one day a package arrived from the radio station via UPS. In that package were two, get this round vinyl grooved platters. One of those platters was "Deep Purple - Machine Head", the other was…...

Wait, I'll think of it…..

No, can't remember, well it was the '80's and I was "IN" college!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Deep Purple brung back a lot of memoirs,great group


----------



## superdav721

Bandit looking good.
Stumpy Charles Neil posted that and I almost couldn't watch. I do stupid stuff but OMG.
Thank guys for amusing me and posting on my blog. Every little bit helps.
Any Shallow Purple out there?
144 pieces holy Cow!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is everyone???

Jeff,
Floor Progress Pictures are on my blog posting!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I am here. Went out to the shop to rub a little oil on my project. Stand by.


----------



## JL7

Nice floor Randy…....I think that makes 3 flooring projects posted on this thread in the last day or so…..plus Marty's whole house destruction….of course.


----------



## superdav721

I hate flooring. I can't even get in the floor with the grandson to play cars without a rendition of snap crackle and pop.
The floor is looking great Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hear ya about floor work. This project has been a PIA, but also a pain in the knees, hips, ankles, toes and back!!!

Question Of The Day: What was Hawkeye's (M-A-S-H) favorite breakfast "wake me up"?.....


----------



## DIYaholic

QOTD Answer: Rice Kripies & BEER! It makes a Snap, Crackle & Burp sound!!!


----------



## superdav721

I miss M*A*S*H


----------



## DIYaholic

MASH was a classic! I watch the reruns every once in a while.


----------



## superdav721

The first season is not shown. It is not politically correct.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Not showing the first season is politically incorrect!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've a lot of leaf wrangling tomorrow, so I need to hit the pillow, before tomorrow comes!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

That tractor mounted saw is just like one my grandpa had. His had a carriage for the log though.

More stone laid, sore back sore knees, almost done for this round. Miss J found a good deal on a new refrigerator and the best part is they bring the new one and haul away the old one. It ain't even too expensive. Of course it is basic white and not a giant stainless steel monstrosity. It might end up paneled in walnut and maple who knows.

I went and played an hour at the nursing home. If you get a chance sometime just go visit folks in the nursing home. It brightens many a face to have someone stop and say hello.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning ,

I saw Deep Purple this past February.
They show the first season of MASH here. I don't see the political correctness problem.
Jeff, that just looks complicated.
Still carving my big rustic artsy bowl. Lot of time invested in this.
I moved it indoors last night. Should be a lot of twisting happening in the next couple of days.

Have a good day all.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Thanksgiving burdened flunkies.
Ham, time to take a break. Nice going with the nursing home gig, it made their day.
Bags, we are fortunate to have lived through a time when pop music was more than someone shouting obscenities to a drumbeat - ah, music?

I suspect almost everyone will have a very busy day other than WW, so I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, have fun, and enjoy family and friends.


----------



## bandit571

I need an excuse to get out of the house today! Can you say "Honey-do Fever"?

Fix a toilet seat, fix an outside light, Hang a mini-blind on the back door's window. All done, but the other half of the list still to go…

Scheduled for 12 hr shifts Thursday night, Friday night, and Sunday night. Heart Doctor app. Monday morning to see why an Artery is ballooning out. Going to be a busy boy next few days.

I have got to get OUT OF the house…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll give Thanks, when Thanksgiving is *OVER*


----------



## DIYaholic

My holiday has started!!!

Time to go remove a ton of concrete dust from all my tools & machines. Yiphee!!!

Ya'll have fun now, ya hear!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

randy nict job on the floor


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got all my Christmas lights hung


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That "venison" is really lean, err, I mean light!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I could read that quite easily. However, I could not for the life of me comprehend it!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that floor looks like if person wanted he could lay some wireing under those mats ?just wondering may put some around my table saw to cover some wiring on the floor


----------



## superdav721

Yall are killin me!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I don't recommend running wiring under these panels. Actually, I don't recommend running wiring under anything. The wire's insulation can get damaged and lead to a short &/or fire!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks randy ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Dave enjoying you break , nice weater for it may be getting cold tomorrow in the 30s


----------



## DIYaholic

My "Wood Porn" arrived today!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy ,will be out of it for a while ,anybody that dose a whole shop redo on there shop for a bandsaw in in love


----------



## superdav721

Loving the break. And dreading going back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Table, take two.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I have wanted a shop for twenty some odd years now. I have finally moved into a place that has the space, so I amassed a solid collection of WW machines and tools by scouring CraigsList and prudent sales purchases. The bandsaw is merely the last "big" machine I needed. I still want a thickness sander (but, I'll make that), a scroll saw, a lathe and a shop made CNC Router. Timing is everything, I recieved my work bonus, so I purchased the bandsaw. I acquired the flooring through a gift & CL. In order to lay out the shop, I needed to start from the floor up.

Dave,
Enjoy it while you can!

William,
Going to check out your post, as soon as I "Post this reply"!!!

According to the boss, we only have one more day of "Fall Clean Up" to complete. It will then be time to prepare for the onslaught of snow. Once that is done it will be time to "Hurry up and wait" for the snow to arrive!!!

I am soooo looking forward to turkey, all the fixin's, MANY "adult beverages" and of course the camaraderie of close friends (that I consider family)!!!

Ok, I gotta go check in on William's post…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you got it going on its getting there , it dose take time and a lot of resources ,i have been trying to get a drum sander a While just cant get the money at the same time i find one ,leaning towards to building one too, not sure of what kind one of those v-drum r a thickness one but ill have to make it , , need a good vac system too but thats a nother thing on the list ,like to have a scrool saw but may just get the plan from stumpy on that saw for the time being


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm gonna build a combo thickness & V-drum sander, similar to this.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy, i favored it, i been looking but must of let this one get by me ,i like that may do the same here i was trying to figure a way to make this one do that same thing










its one that was sent to

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwoodgears.ca%2F&ei=N-GtUIHZIJG08ASp_YDACg&usg=AFQjCNG43aY-oQNLjNMrFUL7d8-u1qW3gQ&sig2=YCBIcYfFmSKcxibdm48aeQ

this one is listed in his* reader projects* scroll down to sanders , there are two there but neither is a combo but seem to be able to be made into one i like the green one it has some good adjustment s on the bed of it


----------



## StumpyNubs

That settles it! We're gonna have to do a drum sander on BCWW. I designed a combo drum/v sander a while back. I'll dust off the plans and start fine tuning them. Then I'll build one and if all works out I'll send you guys the plans.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys.

Still working with the floor. I am making steady progress. Maybe after the turkey is in the oven I will get some shop time. Next in the shop is to finish the frames for the temp sink base. Pics maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood Mooooooooorning StumpyVille,
A happy Turkey Day to all you & yours!

Eddie,
That looks like a well thought out machine. Yeah, I'm looking for one that has complete plans, I don't want to "reinvent the wheel, just build one!!!

Stumpy,
Plans for a combo thickness/V-Drum sander would be a godsend! I haven't really designed anything, let alone something as complicated!!! I think I would get "analysis paralysis", were I to try. My SketchUp skills are pretty much nonexistant!!!

Ham,
I too am working on a floor, but nowhere as difficult as your project. Looking forward to more progress pictures. Today I will be painting my new shop floor, much easier than getting stoned, err laying stone!!!

Now then, where the HE!! did I put my coffee…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Thursday turkeys…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have removed my wood burning stove and all of the decor from its corner of the livingroom. I am ready to start the rebuilding process…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you think you'll have it completed before next Thanksgiving???


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's hard to say at this point. I'll let you know when I have a plan…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The stove will go back in just to the right of where it came out. It will be between the corner and the french doors to the right of the pic. The wall will undergo a make-over of stone with an oak bookcase and mantel…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, nitwits, idiots and turkeys.
I hope you all a happy thanksgiving.

Marty, you and Ham have got to stop watching those TV shows where they do home interior redesigns and refurbs in 30 minutes.

Never thought I'd be happy about meds site effects affecting my sense of smell. Late last night the 2 dogs were out in the fenced in yard and had an animal cornered, yeah you guessed it, a skunk. The dogs ran inside and started rolling all over the carpet and furniture, so today we are hosting Thanksgiving with an air of non tranquility, Sandra went berserk.

Everyone have a great less smelly day.


----------



## JL7

Happy Thanksgiving to all….
Rex, that really stinks…..bummer…
Hope everyone has great day stuffing themselves and fixing floors, cabinets and stoves….I'm going to stick to the eating….....


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- What is that white crap in the upper right section? Is that spit-up?

I hope those meals come in 12 packs because there is no WAY I could eat myself into a coma with so little food!

Actually, I just ate a very nice black bean burger. For dinner it'll be wine and cheese. No turkey for me today, but I'll probably go out in the pickup after dark and run over a turkey just for fun. Those little buggers have given me their gobbler-eyed stare for the last time!


----------



## HamS

The turkey is being cooked tomorrow. I planned this project very poorly and the stone laying is right in front of the stove today. Unfortunately, it has to be done before the next step, because I need to finish the stone under the sink area and I need to run the stone over there and not try to precisely measure and then fit in the stone later. I made that mistake with the last stone job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I think that is suppose to be some kind of imitation potato substance…..

The spit-up is what the turkey is floating in…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been drawing up some scroll saw patterns for my dad. he got a new Dewalt and he's learning to use it. He's done really well with some pretty complex ones, so I drew him this one. I thought it would give him a real challange! It's based on an old Harper's weekly woodcut from the Civil War battle of Fredericksburg. Took me half the day to make, but I can't wait to see how it turns out!










Sorry about the watermark, but I worked too hard to let anyone steal it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
As I have never scrolled, I can't tell if that is a "good scrolling" design or not, but it IS a nice image! William is our resident scroll expert, perhaps he'll give it a "2 thumbs up"!!!
I think I would go blind designing that pattern, then after the doctors restored my sight, I'd lose it again scrolling it out.

I am off to my gastronomic gourging at the "Chef's" house. I hope everyone enjoyed, or are enjoying their "fowl" food!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## Alexandre

hello…. long time no post.


----------



## DIYaholic

*X*,
Where ya been??? What's new.

Cocktails are flowing, dinner will be soon.


----------



## Alexandre

homework


----------



## Alexandre

I'll be pretty honest here, it wasnt homework…. Its been sports, busyness and no time..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay X ,good to hear from ya ,a mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* thats a great looking pattern ,as Randy said William is the master scrool er they all look like they are amazing to me such fine detail it would be a challange to my ADD


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats going to look great when you get thur .that lumber you got is going to the book case


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex thats funny sorry i just was LOL have a good one my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy lookng foward to the sander ,,i want to make some of those boards and boxs i see on here and seems that a sander would be the tool to have to make it easer thanks


----------



## Alexandre

Hi eddie…
Stumpy, Do you know that we can tweak around on photoshop, and remove your watermark?


----------



## Alexandre

Anyone need a lathe?








Looks like quite a deal. $150, made in England. lol.

Anyone need a Jointer? Extra Looooonnnnng infeed and outfeed tables? but no blade guard









P.S These are all things from craigslist near my area…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Newest project progress post if interested.


----------



## DamnYankee

STUMPY - did you ever get my PM about embedding a video in my WS3000 project?


----------



## JL7

I'm full…........


----------



## superdav721

Hey got no time, Happy thanksgiving all!
Rex bummer. Funny but stinky.
Marty holy cow Mr. destruction.
Eddie and all the rest of you guys. Have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Decided not to have the wine and cheese for dinner. It's beer and breakfast burritos instead. Seemed a bit more like my kind of food…

*Alex*- If someone wants to spend all the time it would take to photoshop that big watermark away, they can have it!

*Yanks*- I'll check the ol' inbox and see.

*Dave*- How about we do that interview!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The scroll pattern looks pretty good. Just check for floaters. I think I see one just below the hat that's sitting on the ground, but it may just be the image being smaller here.
Take the cleanest image you have of the patter and open it in a program such as paint. Select to fill with black and click it anywhere on the white background. Any floater will be left white. If there are any, they'll have to be connected.

If anyone is interested, a floater in a scroll saw pattern is a piece that, if cut as the pattern is drawn, would fall off because it's not connected to the whole background. Any wood left after making all the cuts have to be connected as one piece. Anything that is not is called a floater.
These are usually easily caught and corrected while cutting. I've found floaters even in patterns I paid good money for. It happens. If one gets really into cutting and isn't paying close attention though, you won't see the floater until part of your project falls off.

The only somewhat complaint I have with the pattern is the difference in face detail. If you look closely, the fella on the right has quite a bit better facial detail than the other two. As a scroller, I'd rather see the other two with some cleaner detail, or less detail in the one on the right so they look good together as a whole.
Of course, I notice this because I cut a lot of detailed cuttings. If your Dad cuts it, most people will never notice this insignificant detail.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If your dad wants some great detailed patterns, check out what's available here at Scroller. This link is to the more advanced portrait style patterns.

If you'd like to learn a better way to make patterns using graphics programs on the computer, here is where to start watching videos on how to do it using GIMP or Inkscape. These are video instructionals offered at Scrollsaw Village. Both links are to lesson one. Both of the series are eight lesson series. Both the programs are free to download from the internet. A lot of people like GIMP, but for me, Inkscape is much more user friendly. 
I also use Inkscape a lot to resize my patterns. I can take a patten I've designed or bought and make it as small or large as I want to cut without distorting the image.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy sure thing. Name what you need from me and you got it.


----------



## DIYaholic

The holiday rituals have concluded and I returned to the basement shop for a quick task. I added a second coat of paint on the new floor, along the perimeter walls. I must now install the baseboard and transitions. Then I can move machines towards the walls and paint the center of the floor.

I figured William would add some interesting insights into Stumpy's scroll pattern. Thanks William, I enjoyed the lesson.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm soooo glad the stinking day is over.


----------



## Bagtown

Hope all you guys south of the border gave thanks to your turkeys yesterday.
Me, I was driving around the city all day practicing not running into cars.
Day off today.
Maybe some shop time today, that turning stuff is fun. Quick too.
Well, have some turkey sammitches for me today.
Have a good day.


----------



## Bagtown

*Submarine racing - Awesome pictures.*

Amazing! Pretty neat, if you like submarines.

The 2013 World Submarine Racing Championships.

Held in Newfoundland , Canada .






















































































































Well, what did you expect to see?

I hope the rest of your day goes better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bags*- Thanks a lot… now I'm seasick…

*William*- Can I call you Billy? Anyway, I don't scroll myself, but my dad is really getting into it. I just make patterns for him. I used to be quite the artist, portraits, sculpture, you name it. But woodworking takes up all my time these days. I use Adobe Photoshop and a graphics tablet/pen set to do my patterns. Works well for me since I have used Photoshop for years and it has all sorts of great features for that sort of thing. I never thought of using your technique for finding floaters. Normally I just lift the lid of the toilet and see if there are any in there. But I tried your way and found a couple spots that will need to be fixed. Thanks for the tips!

*Dave*- I was messing with you. I have all the questions and everything. I'm the one holding things up. I'll hopefully have a chance to do it soon. Just wanted to say that I DO want to do it, I'm not intentionally putting it off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, I'm off to woodcraft for their Black Friday sale. I plan on coming home with an empty wallet and a guilty conscience… but hopefully a big bag of loot!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Black Flyday participants.

Bags, looks like the Russian sub, Black November, won it by a conning tower, although the USS Lance Armstrong was coming up fast at the finish.


----------



## HamS

Morning All,

Much less concrete visible now and the expanse of slate is getting bigger.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags, I was on the edge of my seat thru the entire race…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Your eyesight is as warped as your mind…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That doesn't surprise me Marty, you never had all your oars in the water.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A warped mind is a terrible thing to straighten out, let alone waste.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, photoshop is actually, according to some (I don't have it), the best program out there for designing scroll saw portraits. I'd have to dig deep, so I need to know if you're actually interested before I do it, but there are also free videos available for lessons on making patterns in photoshop. Let me know.

By the way, most portait style designers use existing photographs to make there patterns from. If you can find open source material or get get written permission from the original artist or photographer, then I have a suggestion for you on the patterns you make your Dad. If you submit them to certain suppliers (I can give you a list), and they like them, you can sell them. It's not a cheap, one time sell to the supplier either. You get a percentage royalty everytime they sell a copy of your pattern.
The only thing about this though is to make absolutely sure you have the rights to use the photo for the pattern. My favorite portrait style designer got his butt in a pinch over using photos that he did not have the rights to.


----------



## TedW

*William, Marty, Rex, Dave, David, Jeff, Randy, Stumpy, Carl, Ham, Mike, Eddie, Yank, Alexander, Bandit* and *Everybody else*....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back from shopping. It was the funniest thing… I left with some money and now I seem to have none. I can't understand what happened to it. I remember a violent rush like a hurricane and then I was standing there with a bag in my hand, looking into my wallet and crying like a little girl.

At Woodcraft I got 10 six inch bar clamps, a Trend fine finish saw blade, a new wheel style marking gauge, a steel dust pan, a set of Wood-river chisels, and two cups of free coffee. Then I went to Harbor Freight where i bought a bunch of cheap junk I didn't need, and Menards where I got a new shop vac, set of ratcheting wrenches and 2 three foot long plastic tubes full of gum balls.

I also got a new Ryobi router at a discount tool store for super cheap, and ate an entire bag full of mini chocolate covered donuts. So I'm feeling a bit sick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Which chisel set did you get? I'm going to WOODCRAFT tomorrow, to pick up my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*. While there I plan on emptying my wallet and maxing out my credit card!!!

Ted,
Your holiday banner is coming up a bit short. Did you only want to wish us a mediocre Thanksgiving???

Love to stay and chat, but I gotta go to the "Chef's".
Tonites Menu:
Hot Open Faced Turkey Sandwiches
Homemade/Handcut French Fries & Gravy
All the other remenants from yesterdays meal
Adult Beverages

See ya…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- It was a 4 piece set they had on sale just today for $20. Sorry!


----------



## superdav721

Music book is finished. I hate finish. I am not happy with it but oh well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate Finish too. It's one of the worst sounding language on earth. I knew a lot of Finns when I lived in Europe and they sound like a plate of beans negotiating it's way through the digestive system of a sick old woman.


----------



## JL7

Dave - we all agree…...finishing sucks…...I got a buck that says….the book still looks great! Project post?

Happy *Thanksgivin* to you Ted….!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
My Crapsman chisels won't fit in my honing jig and they need sharpening & I ain't freehanding them, so I need another set of chisels. Are you familiar with WoodRiver quality? Is the woodRiver $19.99 4-piece set any good (meaning a lot better than the crapsman), or should I spend a few more dollars for the WoodRiver 6 Piece Bench Chisel Set Item #151268 83.99 ? Our are there better values out there?

BTW: The manager at the West Springfield, Mass. WOODCRAFT said he would honor "Black Friday" pricing for me on Saturday, when I pick up my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*.


----------



## JL7

Randy - can we expect live streaming video from the Woodcraft tomorrow with the delivery of the new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*?


----------



## JL7

Don't smile too much BTW….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Ted same to you.
Agreed Stumpy.
Video cut, Jeff I will post tomorrow. It will take 3 hours to upload.


----------



## superdav721

Randy are you ready to get your saw?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
NO! I would break the camera and my head would swell even bigger. Plus, I don't photograph well, or video for that matter. I will be grinning from ear to ear though!!!

Dave,
Ready & set to go!!!


----------



## JL7

I know it's the weekend and it's not very late…...but I'm fading fast…..

This is the song we play (loudly) with my friends when closely out a night of socializing…...air guitar is mandatory…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DIY*- The $20 set seems to be the same steel as the other Wood River chisels, which are very good in my opinion. The downside of the $20 set is they have plastic handles, which I don't like, and only 4 sizes. But if you don't need the other sizes, they are a great buy. I got them for my dad, but I wish I had grabbed a set for myself just to have around.










If you have the cash for the larger set, go with that. It has a nice storage box and bubinga handles.










Another good option is the Narex set sold through Lee Valley. They come in sets of 4, 7 or 10. The 7 piece set is nice and only $69.










Actually, the chisels I use most are the Wood River short stubby ones. They are just the right length for a lot of jobs. I think they run around $40.










If you go with one of the wood handled Wood River larger sets, wait until they go on sale. They do quite often and I would bet they will in the next couple of weeks before the holidays. Usually they knock $30-40 off, which is a great deal even if you have to buy off the website and pay shipping.

Of course, you can buy a new $600 Dewalt scroll saw right now at Woodcraft and get a FREE set of Stanley Sweetheart chisels! Just think how nice that scroll saw would look next to your new band saw!


----------



## superdav721

Ok its done, it took half the night to push a 7 minute 1.2 gig file up youtube backdoor. I dont think I will be doing much 1080 p, its to big.
I will be reposting this here as well.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/music-book-finale/


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks for the info, tip & heads up on the chisels. I will be perusing the WOODCRAFT store and see what lands in the back of my vehicle.

I've printed driving directions and heading out the door…....


----------



## Kreegan

I have the same Wood river butt chisels, Jim. I really like them, particularly for getting out dovetail waste. Woodcraft frequently puts them on sale for 30 bucks.

Rich


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Randy.
Welcome Rich. Pull up a chair and join in.


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel like a kid in a candy store @ X-mass!!! *I'm in the WOODCRAFT store, as I type!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Randy, if you want chisels, make them give you one hell of a discount because of their big sales to you and the commissions the store made. Do it on other stuff too, play hardball*


----------



## Alexandre

I think Randy is stopping off at the bar…. To get his Bandsaw a drink..


----------



## DIYaholic

The vehicle is loaded & contrary to popular belief, I'm NOT!!!

I only picked up a few sale items, nothing major. Full gloat coming later, as I must fuel my stomach & head back to the Green Mountain State…......


----------



## superdav721

Where is everybody?


----------



## superdav721

yo!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm baaaaaack in Vermont, stopped @ the "Chef's" for a gloat & maybe a plate of sustenance.

Hit a 50 mile stretch of snow in the mountains. Traffic was slowed to 30-45MPH!!! Except for the 5 or 6 cars that weren't moving at all, one was a roll over, the others just went off the road!!! NOT a good trip for those folks!!!

The saw will remain in the vehicle until tomorrow AM. I ain't got the wherewithal to deal with it tonight.

BTW: Where is everyone???


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi, Dave.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Dave.
Hey Randy.
Glad you made it home safe Randy.


----------



## superdav721

Hi guys. Randy is back. woo wooo


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Mike.
Driving in snowy conditions ain't rocket science, but it's amazing how many people don't realize that it is about how fast you can go, it's how fast can you stop!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm on my phone, so I will have to view your video, when I return home & can use my laptop.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Randy it will be there when you get there. Hey there is a saw in your truck.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave.
Hey Randy.
Hey Bags.

Congrats on the top spot there Dave with the new books…..

Randy - glad to hear the saw survived the snow storm…....


----------



## superdav721

Wooo wooo!
He hasn't got it off the truck yet. Then down the stairs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went shopping today with the missus. We also went to the movies. Been a VERY long time since I did that. We saw the new Abraham Lincoln flick, very good. I'm a huge history buff and I enjoyed every minute of it. But those who aren't so into history definitely had a hard time sitting through it. I had to keep nudging my wife awake, and when it was over half the theater were rubbing their eyes and yawning. I am going to have to buy the BluRay when it comes out, but I think I may have trouble getting the wife to watch it again with me. Oh well, I loved it enough for both of us!

The conclusion of the router table trilogy is this week, then I am doing a series on dust collection. After that we'll start on a drum sander. Stay tuned!

Sweet video, *Dave*! And I'm lovin' that music book!


----------



## JL7

I know all about the "down the stairs" thing…..my friends always cringe when I call…...


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* i got to go see that too as i love history and also the Hobbit , look foward to the dust and drum sander too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* loved that book case a happy wife make a happy life , i know and so dose all my Xs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* pray you make it back safely would not want that saw to get banked up either ,you have want it to long


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Jeff* and* Baggs *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome Rich ,if anybody wants to know that scrool saw stumpy posted with the free set of chiseles would be ok for me for christmas that is a nice one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* i about P'ed on my self when you posted you were on the edge of your seat watching Baggs submarine race  still LOL your a mess


----------



## patron

gee eddie 
seems you are all alone again

so i'll talk to you

blah blah blah

ok now you say something


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the ER, and the pain meds are wearing off. Strained chest. Didn't do anything but breathe, and sleep to get it, either. Bleeding 'ell when ya get OLD.









Need my Blankie…









MIGHT be in here???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, welcome to the Walking Wounded and Geriatric Living Miracles section of this thread


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay David , Rex and Bandit,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess i missed every body again ,


----------



## HamS

Good Morning All,

It looks like folks have been busy and of things happening. I got another 10 sq feet of so of stone down and none had to be replaced. I got the old sink base out and the sink hooked back up with nothing but counter and legs holding it up. This is preparatory to moving the whole line two feet forward so we can work on the wall behind it. I now have the plumbing parts and a plan. I also made it out of Lowes without buying anything not on the list. That is pretty unusual.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bob Dylan has an amazing number of hits for someone who can't sing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yesterday's adventures.


----------



## Kreegan

The music books are gorgeous, Dave! I agree on Dylan. Even when he was young he couldn't really sing. Incredible songwriter though.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

Since there are some other Pink Floyd fans, thought I'd share one of my favorites of theirs. I listen to this at work all the time.


----------



## superdav721

Great Ham you are near the end.
I love Floyd.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I survived Black Friday, here's how… (Check out the new blog, it's hilarious!)


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the Floyd Rich…....and Eddie, I do appreciate the Dylan as well…..it's an acquired taste I guess….

And Rich, I see we are practically neighbors…..welcome to the thread….


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie. What's shakin'?
Bandit, hope your pain subsides. Getting old ain't for sissies, is it?
Ham, more pictures!!!! I really like that floor. 
Stumpy, I relate to Dylan…I can't sing either. 
David, How about another peek?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Black Shoppers and music buffs.
Here, for you pleasure is something from the beginning around 1955. Where you born then?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* i am a huge fan of Elvis, fist time i heard that one thanks


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well here's another Eddie:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* you are right for someone that cant really sing but had so many hits guess he gave hope to those like me that cant carry a note in a bucket


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Gene just another day in paradise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David that a beauty ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gotta love that Floyd


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William* what kind of sled was that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another masterpiece David


----------



## patron

go ahead and love floyd

give me taylor swift


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry I missed you last night Eddie, I was not on very long.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Folks,

No time for idle chit chat or even catching up on this thread for that matter.

The "SAW" has been picked up & is now in my basement shop, awaiting assembly. My floor must be finished first though. Been in the shop since 8:00am this morning. All flooring has been installled, 1/2 of the baseboard has been installed and I'm mixing the paint for the final coat, with one hand, as I type this with the other hand!!! Then it is over to the "Chef's" house I go, to install a wall cabinet & DINNER!!!

Gotta move my @ss!!!........


----------



## Gene01

Neat-o, David. Thanks.
Same here, eddie. Beautiful fall day here. High 60s and sunny. And, I'm above ground, so it's a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Got a question for you guys that put a router to good use. 
My Ryobi trim router has served me well and was worth every cent I paid for it. But, now it has given up the ghost. Right smack dab in the middle of a flush trim job, too. So, not being one to ever miss a chance to upgrade a tool, I bought the Bosch Colt. And one sweet little machine it is, too. 
While registering it on line, I noticed that there is now a plunge base for it. Of the six in my shop, only the two that are mounted in or above tables are not plunge routers. But, I'm wondering if you router savvy folks would think that a plunge base on the Colt would be useful enough to justify it's $100 cost. 
All opinions welcome!


----------



## Bagtown

Hurry up and get the floor done Randy.
Maybe Ham could skip over and give you a hand with the flooring.
The saw is probably starting to spoil by now.


----------



## Bagtown

David, Looks like another winner there.
And if we're posting peeks…
This is a peek at part of what I was sanding outside in the bitter cold wind this afternoon…









Kept having to come inside to warm up.


----------



## MrRon

Stumpy, In episode 25, are you using particle board or MDF?


----------



## MrRon

Stumpy; I just started reading your blogs and enjoy them a lot. I have a question for you.

I am building a CNC router and thought about using drawer slides for linear motion on the Z-axis. I've asked this same question over on CNC forums and everyone is opposed to it. Where linear motion slides are concerned, accuracy is a must. Can these slides be used and maintain accurate and precise movement?


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Been busy in the shop over my four day weekend playing with my new-to-me lathe.

After making some pens, an ice cream scoop, a rolling pin, and a Christmas ornament my wife put in orders for Christmas presents for friends and family. Coming up 1x ice cream scoop, 1x bottle opener, 2x pizza cutters, 10x pens.

All on top of my other Christmas projects; 1x trivet, 1x child's table for a Barbie make-up, hair styling head.

*Jeff* - I keep moving the wood you sent me around the shop trying to come up with a good project for them. I don't want to do anything so crass as make pens out of them.

Took a piece of firewood off my parents firewood stack and put a chunk on the lathe. Turns out it is spalted maple. Made for rotten turning of a bowl (I tried live edge and the end grain sides would not turn smoothly) , but looks like it will make for good pens.


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, Taylor Swift?!? How on earth does that girl keep making money and winning awards for singing the same song over and over again? These modern country girls ain't got nuthin on Patsy Cline or Loretta Lynn or Dolly Parton…

Rich


----------



## patron

i've only heard one song of hers

she sure looks good

i'm already half deaf
so looking 
is as good as it gets


----------



## superdav721

I cut a wisteria bush down and there was a *Large* concrete culvert under it. I drug it to the back with my truck then had to move it to the edge of the woods. Thats when the back and shoulder went south. So today Dave has been taking it easy. I was forced to do leather work.


----------



## JL7

Randy - your inspiration and drive is starting to worry me…....seriously…

Bags - That is really cool…...what is it?

David - cool peek…...love the Lacewood…


----------



## JL7

Rob - good to hear you are cranking out the projects…...

Dave - Stay sharp…..you gotta go back to work tomorrow…......jk - that sucks…....hope you shake it off…


----------



## JL7

Rex - who's that Elvis fella?


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, hope tomorrow is a better day for you.
What kind of leatherwork?

Jeff, that's a side view of my big rustic, artsy bowl. Lotta time into this. Enjoying it though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Drawer front.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, you babes have to be shown where great music started from and ended with the introduction of Rap.
Here's another oldie by a Cajun:


----------



## patron

i was listening to XM radio
music from the 30's and 40's

when a guy started singing christmas carols

it was elvis

HE IS ALIVE !

trapped in a studio somewhere
in a time warp


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, you asked about my sled.
It is an Incra sled. It has a model number, but I'll be if I can remember it right now. I do know you can get the sled by itself and adapt several of Incra's miter gauges to it though. 
Don't get me wrong, I have seen some awesome shop made sleds. The Incra though has the most accurate locks and repeatability of anything I've ever used.

If you want a miter gauge that is cheaper and accurate though, I also have an Osbourne miter gauge that is just as accurate as the Incra. The Incra is just easier to use. I still pull out the Osbourne though for such things as beveled cuts. The problem with my Incra, as with a lot of sleds, is that they don't lend themselves well to changing the bevel angle on your blade.


----------



## JL7

Bump…


----------



## superdav721

Mike, knotted bracelets, I took a leather apron that had nylon straps and changed those to leather. Nothing big.


----------



## JL7

Good one Rex….I guess I remember now….I heard something about Sun Records….and this guy also…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Mr. Mom! Welcome to our little community!*

I would have to say no about the drawer slides. When I say they are accurate, I am talking about for most jigs. Even for reasonably precise jigs like for cutting mortises and dovetails, etc. But even those can survive a tiny bit of play in the sliders. Whereas a CNC machine demands absolute precision in its motion. Unfortunately, drawer slides do move a tiny bit, which gets worse the more they are extended. They are very solid in side to side movement (such as mounted on edge to support the side of a drawer. But in the other direction they are not as accurate. I have even had to make a couple of modifications to my sliding router table because of that. (You'll see in the next episode.)

I wouldn't give up on finding a homemade option, though. Consider making some sort of tracks with bearings as rollers or something like that. Or a miter track with an adjustable miter bar. I am playing around with a few ideas involving those two options for some future machines.

Hope this helps! And feel free to stick around and chat. We all pop in and out and there's always room for one more!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sometime I like to listen to some old stuff, even some classical, but never Rap.
Here's the nearest I go for Rap:


----------



## gfadvm

David, Nice peek! That lacewood is amazing. My granddaughter and I are both Taylor Swift fans.


----------



## JL7

Rex - *B*ig *B*ooper is the *B*omb…....(BBB for short).....

Ever listen to Mark Sandman? Unfortunately he has passed on, but left us some great music…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, that was pretty good, I have not listened to him before.
In the 1960's there were lots of groups playing around London, and a lot of us (yes I was in a R&R group) went into London's West End, the Soho area and met up at a nightclub. The nightclub everyone who was anyone went to had a 2 piece group playing called the Peddlers, they were greatly admired musicians, they were the musician's, musicians and their instrument and variations of songs was awesome. 
If you would like to hear them play an instrumental, then here is the link: 



There was only 3 of them, organ, drums and bass guitar and if you listen to the instrumental you will begin to see how great they were. You can get other pieces by them (vocals) from the link.
My music taste straddles time and genre, but my favorite HAS to be R&R.


----------



## JL7

Rex - I knew you were in a band, and you brits definitely know how to rock….I was hoping you might reveal some of the earlier influence…...and the Peddlers are that for sure…will make a point to collect some of those tracks for the play list…..classic sound…...

I was born in '63 but do appreciate the music….thanks…

I collect classic music and my best friends are musicians…....if you have any of your old material around, would love to hear it….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*baggs* i give up .but will be waiting to see ,after seeing your mallet it going to be good,kinda looks like a duck that lost its bill


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great music ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres a old gospel tune


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Andy* read this and thought of you

One Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering,
The pastor of a small church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week! 
The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw an elderly woman put the distinctive pink envelope on the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her. 
"Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated. 
"Why, yes," she replied, "every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church." 
The pastor replied, "That's wonderful. But $1,000 is a lot; are you sure you can afford this? How much does he send you?" 
The elderly woman answered, "$10,000 a week." 
The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; what does he do for a living?" 
"He is a veterinarian," she answered. 
"That's an honorable profession, but I had no idea they made that much money," the pastor said.. "Where does he practice?" 
The woman answered proudly, "In Nevada ….
He has two cat houses, one in Las Vegas and one in Reno "


----------



## Gene01

eddie, you started my day with a good laugh. Thanks!
It was even funnier when my wife was reading it over my shoulder and mis-read "veterinarian" as "vegetarian".


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Nubby Stuffers,

It is now the "Winter Season" here in the Green Mountain State. A dusting of snow on the ground and even more falling from the skies.
The real job has me starting at 9:00am, so sleeping in was called for. We are setting up our trucks, equipment & properties in anticipation of what is sure to come….......


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- I love anything Incra makes. They are the best in the business, in my humble opinion.

*Rex*- You don't like old rap music? Not even The Fat Boys?


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - be sure to send some of that white stuff my way. Last year was the first year in recorded history that the Charlotte, NC area had no reported snow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Cyber Monday contestants.

Other news:
Police raided at home in Vermont following an anonymous tip that suspicious activity was going on in the cellar of a home. Police found a new floor had recently been laid and a heavy Rikon band saw installed over it. Authorities have taken the band saw into custody and are busy digging up the floor searching for Jimmy Hoffa's body.
The owner of the basement who's identity has not been released, had access to agricultural maintenance tools that are used in commercial earthwork. AP news.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Stumpy, don't like cRap, that's where music ends and becomes staccato shouting strings of half wit jumble.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I believe it was 80's rap master Run DMC who said "Mary-Maaaary… Why ya bugin?"

*Rex*, please be so kind as to substitute your name for that of Mary in the above question and get back to me post-haste.


----------



## Gene01

Rap has expanded my knowledge of English. I had no idea that profane utterances could be rhymed in so many ways.
Rap has also made me appreciate REAL music.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rap was the first truly mobile sharing hideous sounds (can't use the word music). More often than not, motorists are treated to earthquake like bumping sounds and cuss words from the trunk of a car waiting with you for the traffic lights to change. You can't wait for the MF to drive on.


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah Old Man Winter has truly arrived in Minnesota too. On Thanksgiving, the day started out around 60 degrees. I was playing outside with my son in a tee shirt. By mid-afternoon, it was snowing. I don't think it's broken freezing since. My unheated, uninsulated garage workshop is cold! I got to do very little woodworking on my 4 day weekend. :-(

Rich


----------



## gfadvm

Eddie, Horse veterinarians in Ok don't do quite that well! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy do you know who was the first rapper to have a number one hit on billboard mag top hundred?


> ?


???


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Kreegan.
Eddie that was funny.
Rex that was even better.
RITFLMAO


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- There's some debate, but the first rap song to hit #1 was Blondie's "Rapture" in 1981. The first #1 album was by the loathsome Beastie Boyz with Licensed to Ill in 1987

Actually, I am not a rap fan. I just Googled it so that I could come up with an answer and look smart. You may all commence your ohhhh-ing and ahhhh-ing….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhhh, Stumpy knows what Google is!
Ahhhhhh, Stumpy can use a keyboard (given his stumpy fingers)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Stumpy* that rap gives me a head ache i like all of music but rap just sucks :0)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* that sounds like Randys shop and hes always taking Union Breaks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks* David* i got the PM i just did know what cheeks were ,i got to fine a book on wood working terms .i googled it but it didnt have those cheeks


----------



## patron

i always thought 
that rex was the first wrapper

i remember seeing him
in the white suit
with the long sleeves
tied behind his back
blathering away


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was going to start listening to rap but I don't have a baby-momma…


----------



## Kreegan

That first day back at work after a long weekend is brutal. Who are these people and why do they keep asking me questions?!?

Rich


----------



## DS

David, your boxes are an inspiration! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- Try winking and blowing kisses at everybody. Especially the dudes. They'll leave you alone…


----------



## superdav721

Just take a box of Orieo's with a replacement filling of toothpaste in the middle. Leave them on your desk. They will take a bite and run away never to return.


----------



## Kreegan

This band and good Asian food are the only things I miss about Seattle.


----------



## superdav721

very nice


----------



## DS

Toothpaste Oreos are a staple at my house.

The special whitening toothpaste with mouthwash tastes the best-I can never keep them in the cookie jar for very long.


----------



## geoscann

stumpy it was ice ice baby by vanilla himself


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

like that *Rich* but i love violins in music


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Tooth paste Oreos ,yall aint right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder where *Ted *is he quit smoking and disappeared im going to go look for him may be in rehab


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Progress on the table.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to assemble my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, but I spent all my time & energy fighting off aggressive inmates at the county lock up!!! Now that bail has been posted & I'm free of the iron cage and shackles (I kinda enjoyed the shackles though), I have returned to the fold of "The Stumpy Zone". It's great to be free and breathing the non stale air of incarceration!!!

I have read the owner's manual, watched seveal videos covering BS setup and am ready to start assembling the base tonight. I don't have the strength nor energy to tackle the whole assembly in one fell swoop. I also need to assemble 2 new mobile bases, one for the BS, one for my Jointer and reconfigure the one my jointer is currently on for use with my RAS.

Jeff,
Don't worry about me and my increased motivation, procrastination will resume shortly. That is as soon as I can get back to procrastinating!!!


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Rex and Randy…....stay tuned for the next episode of "as the band saw turns".......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I thought a lathe was for turning??? I'm so confused!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* your a mess ,cant wait to see pic of your new Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity all set up


----------



## JL7

Keep reading those instructions Randy…....those BIG wheel thingies turn (hopefully)....

Whats up eddie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey *Jeff *,not a lot too broke to build anything just enjoying reading and visiting with yall,gives me time to plan this table and chairs im working on i think the chairs will be very challenging going with a mission style


----------



## DIYaholic

I've only seen little wheel thingies, for adjustments, so far. Are you talking about those rollerbalde bearing thingies???


----------



## JL7

Cool eddie - I finally got around to building some furniture, but not done yet…...good luck on the table and chairs….sounds like quite a project…...

Keep reading Randy…


----------



## JL7

Randy - you might want to think about chain-mail gloves before firing up the new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP *motor and *13" *of resaw capacity…


----------



## JL7

eddie - you have plans you are working with for the chairs? Are we talking about dining table and chairs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got some plans coming from grizzle tools and a nother free one from finewoodworking om line ,then been reading and studing what i can but its that on hands that is the real know how, slowly but getting there they are denner table and chair going with one called Mission style look like a opportunity to learn some joinery


----------



## 33706

*Blue Collar Woodworking *is to *Lumberjocks* what a sacrificial magnesium anode is to a domestic water heater.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For the last 2 days I have been a contestant in the medicine game….....again.
Preamble; When I last went and had chemo, the oncologist found that this one is not working, so I was advised (again) that the 4 pills a day one was the best option. We discussed the problems I had before trying to get on that treatment - the co-pay was ridiculous and out of the question. So they found a similar 4 pill solution, and the doc said they would approach the manufacturer and rep to see if I could get the cost reduced to where my insurances would cover it. Well of course that was rejected, but I was asked to complete some forms to show why the cost was beyond my means. This is part of one of the forms where I have to list assets that are available. Would you believe this?









They want everything to be used, even a burial plan and life insurance funds.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - I'll keep my eyes peeled for some plans as well….I have a few places I can check…...

Rex…....what can I say….. unbelievable…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex and they wonder why people have such a dislike for insurance company s, it is unbelievable


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *poopiekat* i agree dang sacrificial magnesium anode in a domestic water heater i been telling stumpy that for years, that was funny


----------



## geoscann

Poopiekat aint that the thing that goes bad and makes your water stinky. lmao --- hey stinky stumpy hhehehehehehehe


----------



## JL7

eddie - sent you a PM…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Commenting on anyone in particular would require me reading all of the posts and we all know that ain't gonna happen so here is a generic response for all of ya….. *Great job guys*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
How ya been Marty?
Glad you got to see me.
Bye.


----------



## patron

since you put it that way marty

*great job marty*

have you finished tearing up your house yet


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have pics but they suck. I had to take it with my cell phone cuz I tore up my puter too…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The irony is that I have 2 chemo treatments a month. I go to the hospital, have a treatment "room" for 3 hours and 2 nurses, they mix the chemo solutions in the lab to my "recipe", give me that and 2 other bags of "medicine.
The "room" has a recliner chair I am assigned, there's my own TV, Internet, drinks and snacks as needed, also a blanket if needed. They take my vitals several times during the treatment and the nurses are always present etc.
The day after treatment I have to go to their clinic and have an RN give me a shot.

OK, so how much do you think this treatment would cost, remembering that it happens twice a month? I don't know the answer to that.

In contrast, the 4 pills a day for a month costs $3,300.00.

Which one would you think would be the cheaper alternative? I bet the 4 pills one is cheaper, but I can't get covered for that, instead I get covered for all that entails 2 chemo treatments as described which I'm sure is much more expensive. Go Figure.


----------



## superdav721

That will teach me to go watch youtube for a few hours. You guys are having a party.
Do I have to bring my own new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity…* Or can I just go help Marty.
Rex I am speechless.
I would think the pills would be easier in so many ways.


----------



## patron

that's the problem i found 
in the system rex

when i needed them
they all looked at me across the room
and said

'go see this friend of mine
and come back next week too
we need more billing to the government
oh …. and thanks for being a profession patient
without people like you
we would be broke too'


----------



## JL7

*Good Job Marty!* Is that a crime scene photo? The bookcase did it…

Rex - assuming that's not a trick question, I would have to say the RN's…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty with the bookcase in the living room.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex thats insane ,dont make any sense at all


----------



## superdav721

Randy did it with a band saw in the basement.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like somebody's trying to steal *Marty* fire place .not in the winter ,it couldnt be the bookshelf it was the dogs ,never should have put there toys in that box ,Marty dont you love it when your friends are tring to help ya thur this


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My apologies for unloading, this has been beating on me for the last 2 days. The illness itself is bad enough to deal with and all this greedy "logic" just compounds everything.
Today WAS going to be my first time to get back in the shop since early last week, now that time is gone too.

I am going to have to sign off LJs for a while and get the energy and determination to get up and fight on. 
Thank you all.


----------



## superdav721

Here is one for the ancient sword-smiths.

Carbon nanotubes are no longer the proud boast of 21st century materials scientists. It appears their discovery was unwittingly pre-empted by mediaeval Muslim sword-smiths whose tough Damascus blades taught the Crusaders the true meaning of cold steel when they fought over the Holy Land.

Peter Paufler and colleagues at Dresden's Technical University discovered carbon nanotubes in the microstructure of a 17th century Damascus sabre. Intriguingly, the nanotubes could have encapsulated iron-carbide nanowires that might give clues to the mechanical strength and sharpness of these swords.

To Europeans, Damascus steel blades seemed magical. Not only could they cut a piece of silk in half as it fell to the floor, they could cleave rocks and their own swords without losing sharpness. The problem facing sword smiths was how to produce steel that was both hard and malleable. Too much carbon and the steel is hard and brittle; too little and it is too soft and malleable to hold an edge when sharpened. Damascus steel blades were forged out of small pure cakes of steel containing around 1.6-1.7 per cent carbon, called wootz. Produced in India, wootz cakes were shipped to Damascus where expert sword smiths fashioned them into blades.

Steel that contains this amount of carbon forms plates of cementite (Fe3C) which, on its own, makes the steel brittle. However, during the forging process at around 800oC, small amounts of 'impurities' were added containing many first-row transition elements (such as V, Cr, Mn, Co, and Ni), tungsten, and some rare-earths. which together had the effect of forming the cementite into bands. This gave the blades great strength, malleability, and a distinctive wavy-band pattern known as a damask. The skill had been lost by the 18th century, when supplies of these ores and impurities ran out.

Micro-structural examination of the bands had previously shown they contained nanowires of Fe3C. Now, Paufler's team has uncovered the presence of carbon nanotubes by exposing a small piece of a blade to corrosion by hydrofluoric acid, and examining the effects under a high resolution scanning electron microscope. In some remnants the researchers saw evidence of incompletely dissolved Fe3C nanowires, suggesting the nanotubes could have encapsulated the nanowires. This would not only have given the blades their renowned strength and sharpness, but also their characteristic banding pattern. 'The nanotubes probably came from the addition of mandatory organic ingredients we know were added during wootz production, such as wood from the tree Cassia auriculata and leaves from Coltropis gigantean,' said Paufler. 'So, by empirically optimising their blade-treatment procedures, these craftsmen made nanotubes more than 400 years ago.'


----------



## superdav721

The Tale of the Three Brothers from axisanimation on Vimeo.


----------



## superdav721

William you asked, just for you
Filing.
The hand file is thought to have been discovered in 1090B.C. as recorded in the Bible during King Saul's reign. It was a couple thousand years later that files were cut by machine that was invented by Leonardo da Vinci. However, the first commercially made, machine cut files were made by the French-man Chopitel in 1750.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* no need for apologies,they are just as you said greedy SOBs ,my prayers are with you my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* ,here a good movie coming soon i got a bunch of ticket and thats going to be a lot of my christmas presents to the kids but then i love JRR Tolkiens books


----------



## geoscann

Very interesting dave but didn,t the Japanese figure this out long before everyone and they also learned how to fold stress relive and heat treat there steel ???


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, No need to apologize. It is totally frustrating that medical care has become all about the money and the patient is left completely out of the equation. The ins. cos. are always ready to take/raise your premiums but when you need help, they have forgotton all the years you have supported them. Rant over.


----------



## superdav721

Geo I am aware of the Japanese construction all the way from there creation of the steel out of dirt to the sword. The Damascus construction I have not studied. I will be looking at this. I do love this kind of stuff. My point was the ways of old have secrets we have forgotten and have yet to learn.
Eddie I dearly want to see that.
Good night all.
Roger find you strength in him. Place it in his hands.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have come up from the basement after several hours of puttering around with the BS base cabinet and the future mobile base for said BS. Tomorrow, I will hopefully attempt to join the base cabinet with the BS itself. If not that, then I will finish the baseboard. I'll need to see what I have the energy for & if there is help available to lift the saw onto the base cabinet. Time will tell….....


----------



## patron

gee randy
is this the world famous
*Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*
that we keep hearing about

i read in another post
you have a workbench
that is 0" high

why do you need a stand

i figured you just would lay down next to the saw
on the floor
and get to know it intimately


----------



## DIYaholic

That was funny David!
I would, but I'm afraid that all of the other tools/machine would get jealous. I don't want any infighting between my equipment!!! They really do need to work together.

It has been a long week, so far, so I need to rest for round two of the "Great BS Build".

Good night, David.

NYTOL
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

g'nite randy

may your dreams 
be filled with great BS


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

I find the history lesson on tool making interesting. I find the rants on/against Insurance Companies disheartening. Somethings do not make sense. However, things are all done by people, and we all know that people are crazy, so when groups of people (companies) do crazy, self serving things, it sort of does make sense. It is to early in the morning for such philosophical thinking.

Under the sink I ran into a problem with the concrete being as much as 1/4 inch higher than the surrounding floor for about two square feet or so. About three quarters of that is now level. It is interesting how steel and hammer always wins over concrete and stone, but the stone gets the steel in the end when it is in a grinding wheel. I have a much greater appreciation for the old builders who did everything in stone and dressed the stone square with hammer and chisel. Those guys must have had huge arms.


----------



## patron

morning all

i read years ago
that the incas used gold chisels
to do their stone carvings
metallurgists are still trying to figure out
how they got it to be hard enough to do the work
long before the use of iron and steel
to them it was just some metal they found laying around
unfortunately
the spaniards thought different
and almost decimated the natives
in their quest to have it


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All,

Roger, It saddens me to hear of the greed of insurance companies. I hope you find a path through this.

David, you on the night shift? Gold chisels would be pretty. I think the incas and other native peoples from around the planet really had it right long before europeans rose up over the world. Except for human sacrifices.  We could do without that part.

Well my schedule has me out of the classroom today. So I'm off to the shop to work on my big artsy, rustic bowl. Every year at the cafe we have our Christmas party. This year we are having it here at the house on Saturday evening. We have a secret Santa gift exchange. Years ago I made the rule that what ever you give as a gift, you have to make. Some of the kids over the years balked at the idea of having to make something instead of going to the dollar store and buying a cheap chinese coffee mug that would normally be given at these parties. Usually they warm up to the idea and manage to produce something. I have seen it all though. everything from baked goods to photographs to sewn items. I once had an epic poem written about me. I typically make something out of wood and is well received. The worst one was a young guy who had Kraft mac and cheese for supper and threw the warm leftovers into a ziplock bag and gave it to a girl saying, "Here, I made this myself" He doesn't work here anymore… lol So this large bowlish thing I have been spending a lot of time at the last while is for a young girl from Maine. I always agonise over making Christmas gifts, trying to make sure that I make something nice and well built for the right person. But, every once in a while, a piece of wood speaks to you while you work on it and tells you where it should go. Well, this behemoth of a bowl thing spoke to me and it needs to go to this girl. So I have to spend the time and do a good job. 

Oh yeah, we're having a pyjama party too. Oh how do I get into these predicaments. Me in my PJ's with a bunch of young girls in their PJ's lol. I best find some PJ's. lol

I'm off to the shop to do a ton of hand sanding.

Have a great day.

Mike


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all , a storm blew thur here lot of lighting and thunder ,so here on the nite shift .

*Ham* im thinking you will be glad to be through with that job


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike* post some pic when you get done ,not the pajams but the bowl


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning David got the coffee going ,


----------



## patron

just finished my second cup
in 4 1/2 hours

time to go back to bed

g'day


----------



## superdav721

I agree Ham. Are you done with the floor?
Mike pics please. Girls in PJ"S.


----------



## geoscann

*dave * i do to. i watch the history channel all the time and i,am always reading about that old stuff, like my son says. but its very interesting. And sum times knowing how they did it back than makes you do it better now. The neet one thats on now is the one about the gentleman that their doing mummification to his body its wild.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Patron, second cup in four and a half hours?
What's wrong with you?
I'm usually through more pots than that in four and half hours.

Ham is having a pajama party with young girls.
Dave wants pictures.
Old perverts.

Randy,
We're glad you want to get intimate with your Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity.
Do us and yourself a favor though.
Be sure it is unplugged before getting TOO intimate with it. 
It would be embarrassing and hard to explain those type injuries on a family friendly site.

Rex, sorry for your insurance troubles.
I know about them all too well I'm afraid.
Don't apologize for ranting to your friends about it.
We're always here to listen.

Golden chisels?
Sounds like a good engagement present for Randy to give his Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity.
He'd better do it quick before there is a Rikon 4" BS with a 1/8HP motor and 3" of resaw capacity pitter pattering around his basement.
That's what happens when you get too intimate with large bandsaws.
You get little bandsaws.
He needs to hurry up and make it an honest bandsaw now with a golden chisel.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- Glad to see you got your base cabinet together. It took me longer to assemble that stinking cabinet than the entire rest of the saw! And it wasn't until after I had put the whole saw together that I realized they provide all the wrenches you need. I was tightening bolts with my teeth…


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood


----------



## patron

william

i wasn't trying to stay awake
i was trying to get back to sleep
to much coffee
and i lay down
and an hour later
have to get up and pee
one up 
one down
i wind up a zombie
and get nothing done

mike
it would be polite to send us all an invite
a BYOPj's
we are family 
you know

even though some of us can't make it
we can dream at least


----------



## TedW

Hey *gang*, just stopping in to say hi and let you know I'm alive and well. I'm busy on a project so no time for forums and stuff - I'm at the computer but have to stay focused. Hope everybody had a fantabulous Thanksgiving. I was thankful that I'm not a turkey.

Here's a riddle for ya…

You're riding a horse,
there is a giraffe running beside you,
and a lion is chasing you.
What should you do?

Answer: Get your drunken butt off the carousel!

Gotta go.. have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Kreegan

You ever have days where you just marvel at the stupid things companies are willing to pay you to do?

Rich


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,

See ya later, I've gotz stuffs to do in the basement, in order to turn it from dungeon to lair…....


----------



## DS

lurk!


----------



## MrRon

Patsy Cline is the greatest female vocalist. Other greats are Hank Williams, the Platters, Frank Sinatra, Jerry Lee Lewis, Little Richard, Fred Astaire, Jim Croche, Bob Wills, too many to list. Good music ended after Rap took over.


----------



## patron

well another day in paradise
as eddie likes to say

lets see

randy is down in the basement with his new love
*Rikon 10-325 14" BS *with a* 1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*.

mike is in his PJ's strutting in front of a mirror
making the toot the horn signal with his arm
getting ready for the slumber party

marty has taken the stove out of the living room
cause his new squeeze says the heat makes her fatter

rex is worried the nurses are charging to much for services rendered 
looking for some value with them

yank gave his all
and now wants to take it easy in the shop

ham is almost ready with the kitchen
so his wife will feed him again

william made a table for the wife
so he can lay down and get some rest

eddie and i are up all night
waiting for a mouse to scurry across the pulse floor
so we can do something besides fall asleep in our chairs
watching the fort

stumpy is studying rockwell
dreaming of rockefeller

jeff is in his basement
wondering what to do with all that wood

and now we have a peeking DS251
looking in the window

anyone i missed or any new faces
come on in and tell us all about it


----------



## JL7

David - I am so busted…...and predictable I guess….

Bags - What's Up with this whole slumber party thing!!?? MAN that's funny!


----------



## JL7

Good one Ted…..

And Rich….....YES, 5 days a week…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought I'd try an audio blog. It's my most recent blog (about Black Friday) which some of you may have read. This is just audio of me reciting it for anyone who would rather listen to my sweet voice than read…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been up a lot at night lately as well.
These ever changing temperatures have been giving me hell.
I finally got me a Netflix account though.
It helps me make people think that I have a life besides Lumberjocks these days by giving me something to do besides lurk around here all night when I can't sleep.


----------



## TedW

William, I signed up for Netflix a couple of months ago after not watching TV since it went digital. It was a good reminder of why I never bothered getting a digital converter box. While you might watch Netflix while not sleeping, I don't sleep while watching Netflix. That, and too darn much coffee. I don't get the DVDs in the mail, just the cheapest online only subscription. Not a bad deal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I only get the online subscription as well.
I don't like watching TV because it keeps me awake.
I know with TV that if I go to sleep I'll miss what happens.
With Netflix, when and if I get tired enough, or in my case my ailments subside enough to sleep, I can just cut it off and come back to it later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the coffee, it doesn't bother me.
When I'm not hurting too bad, I can finish off a pot right before bed and sleep like a baby.
Tea, on the other hand.
If I drink tea I'll be up all night.


----------



## Kreegan

I subscribed to Shop Class On Demand, which is just a streaming version of a lot of Popular Woodworking DVDs. I do so freaking little at work that I've almost watched all the content they have. Today I watched an entire Paul Sellers DVD at work, some parts more than once.

Rich


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll have to check on that one Rich.
That actually sounds better than Netflix.


----------



## Bagtown

A recipe for ya'll


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Dungeon Master" has given me a short reprieve. I was allowed to leave the confines of the basement, just long enough to have a smoke, fold & put away laundry, have another smoke and grab a well deserved cold one. I wasn't even furloughed long enough to have dinner, guess I better have another smoke instead!!! I am done with power tools for the night, so a beer IS allowed. The housemate is going beddy bye, so I must now be vewy qwiet, so I shall assemble another mobile base for my RAS. Dang, he ain't my brother, but those RAS ARE heavvvvy!!!

Ted,
How's the NO SMOKING thing going???

David,
That was quite the summation of the Motley Crew's misadventures!!!

I better run, before the siren signaling an escape is sounded….....


----------



## patron

she shop is taking over randy

you will be saying 
'yes dear
right away dear'
very soon to your new love

one of the peeks here was received today
all part of the plan


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I'm humbled by your gift. Your gift of craftsmanship and thoughtfulness, are inspirations that make all of us strive to do/be better!!! My hat is off to you sir!!!

This evening started off with prepping some 3/4" ply to be used in conjuction with the mobile base for my BS. I cut it to size, drilled mounting holes (for the saw base), sanded it to ease the edges and gave it a coat of paint. I then was able to install baseboard along one of the two walls remaining, before the housemate decided to drool all over his pillow. To end the night, another mobile base was assembled and somehow postioned as to be able to support and convey my RAS around the shop. I'm ready to have another cold one and relax with some late night mind numbing talk/comedy TV!!!

If I don't fall into a coma, I'll be back…..


----------



## patron

Aye captain

we're giving her
all we got


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm baaack!!!

I'm gooooone…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

0700. Wife's quilting. I'm on LJs with my coffee. 
Day is starting off highly stressful but, we'll manage.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Gene and all other misfits.
Cold here this morning, down to 32 degrees, but the sun is out and It'l warm up soon.


----------



## DamnYankee

Why is it that while I am at work I constantly think about woodworking, but while I'm woodworking I never think about work?


----------



## Kreegan

Why is it that 8 hours at work crawl by like slugs while 2 hours in the shop rocket past like cheetahs? Grrrr…

Rich


----------



## DS

I'm suddenly in the mood for toast… with Nutella on it.

How come it took my entire life for someone to invent hazelnut butter with cocoa in it? 
Where was this stuff when I was a kid?

Ahhh, the inequities of life.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251, "Where was this stuff when I was a kid?"

Answer, Happy and alive in England, Nutella and some others. I used to love sandwiches of it when I was a kid, I'm now 70. Another favorite was Chocolate spread either milk or dark chocolate on one slice and peanut butter on the other. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251, Another sandwich I used to love when I was a kid was to spread condensed milk on one side and jam on the other, I liked raspberry jam the best.


----------



## Gene01

Honey, butter and peanut butter, all mixed up and spread on a sammich. Whole milk to drink.
When it comes to fruit spreads, I like raspberry best, too.
There is a brand that used to come in a tin from Canada. They have all kinds of jams and jellies. The best commercial stuff I've ever tasted. You recognize it Bags? Wish we could get it here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I have found that jams in the US are far too sweet which overrides the taste of the fruit, marmalade too. Also there is a very limited range of fruits in jams and marmalade. Canadian jams and marmalade are like English brands in taste and flavors.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

See the jams/marmalade @ http://www.jollygrub.com/British-jam-preserves


----------



## Gene01

Agreed, Rex. 
Wife tried to make some less sweet strawberry jam this summer. All she ended up with was thick strawberry juice. Not good on bread….soaks through….sticky mess. But it's great on ice cream.


----------



## Kreegan

I used to do honey and peanut butter sammiches on toast. It gets ooey and melty that way.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, I used to love melted cheese on toast with blackberry jam on it. Don't knock it until you have tried it. mmm


----------



## DS

One of the things I found out when I grew up is that my Mother HATES vegetables.

When I think back on all the times I was forced to sit at the table until I finished my plate of canned peas I cringe. Adding insult to injury is to now know that she NEVER ate them herself!

And all the while, Rex was sitting cozy off in England eating Nutella sandwiches!

The horror of it all! WHERE IS JUSTICE?!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS251, yes I was, but now I have to shop online at Jollygrub.com to get my food craving items at ridiculously inflated prices.

I think when you are a young kid you hate veggies, especially cabbage and Brussels sprouts, I never liked gravy, but can't do without it now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of BCWW is now online!

The router tables are done, one with sliding table, one without. Also the router lifts and my favorite part, the fence that mimics the Incra ones by using the teeth plates they sell on their $18 height gauge! I love loopholes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene*, Try some jalapeno jelly on that peanut butter sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rich*, Try toasting the bread before putting the peanut butter on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Hurry every chance you get with that dust collection. I lost my dog in the saw dust about 3 weeks ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of sammiches and saw dust, I have to go book match an oak tree…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I found out years ago from an old english chap that cheese goes great with sweets.
My favorite is a thick slice of cheese melted over a slice of hot apple pie.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm taking a break from the basement tonight. I may have to go out salting parking lots in the wee hours of the morning. Dang, I hope we don't get too much snow this winter, I want tons of shop time!!!

I put a second coat of paint on the ply for the mobile base that will support and convey my BS, this morning before heading out the door to work. I was able to spend this evening in the dungeon (that is slowly becoming the lair I envisioned some time ago). I completed the marrying of the BS base to it's mobile base and they look like a very happy couple. Then one thing lead to another, kinda like how stopping in a bar for one or two after work turns into scouting the local talent at last call. I called my "Chef" and he helped me lift and position the BS onto the newly assembled mobile base base. I did some "assembly" of the BS itself, hand wheels and the like. I still have the table to mount and adjust, along with the bearing guides and what not. That will have to wait until tomorrow though. But the task light works. Oh yeah, so does the motor that spins those wheely thingies that make the blade move. My BS is coming to life slowly.

I gotta run and fix dinner, apparently it is broken and needs mending…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, There's nothing better then cheese on an apple pie. As I sit here wasting away the hours of the evening, Chasing the dog with an R/C helicopter and waiting for glue to dry, I realize that I am out of Colombian coffee ice cream…..


----------



## bandit571

Sitting around here, waitig on a "bubble' to burst. I have one going from the heart to the lungs. Left arm has stopped working, due to a LARGE "bump' in the armpit. Called off work tonight, last night at work was a mess…

Gearing up for a block plane sale on Ebay.


----------



## bandit571

Remember those large rolls of Baloney? Mom used to slice part way through them, stick an onion slice in the cut, and pour tomato sause over the loaf. Then into the oven until "done".

PB&J, all in one jar? A small jar of peanut butter, a large spoon, and something to wash it down with? Crunchy, or Smooth?

Shred some spuds, add some ground Sausage, green peppers chuncks, Onions, and scramble some eggs into this skillet meal. Might add some mushrooms as well…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What I learned today.


----------



## TedW

(/.\)

hey, were did you go?

\(^.^)/

Oh.. there you are!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, aren't you getting a little old for peek-a-boo?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, what are you going to do if you catch the dog with the helicopter?
Recon the spinning blades will hurt him?
Or do you think he could take the copter?


----------



## patron

must be the effects of nicotine withdrawal

and organic broccoli laced with supplement pills


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who would block their arteries with bologna when they can just make their heart explode with this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would be a toss up David. I think it reminds him of getting his haircuts. He doesn't care much for that either…..


----------



## patron

looks to me like he could get a half price discount 
on the haircut

i solved that problem 
i bought an electric dog shears
and with the 7/8" shoe
do it myself

it looks decent
when i comb it after a shower


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I haven't paid for a haircut in 6 or 7 years. I used to buy Oster clippers, but found a Norelco beard trimmer that works just fine on my hair. Put it on the 5 setting and it's about 1/3" long.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I solved the hair cutting problem with chemo, and as an added bonus it took care of the annoying panty and thong exposed areas. I'm a smoothie now, everywhere.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

I'm still alive, but barely. Miss J is ready for this project to be over! I agree with her completely, but there still is a significant amount of work left. The floor should be finally coming to an end though. I made a little drop cloth tent and took the air hammer under it to slice off the offending high spots in the concrete. It worked fast and raise a whole lot of dust, but the tent contained most of it. I think we will be able to move the sink line out to do the wall behind and then Miss J will get a sense that something is actually happening. A little chipping here and there on concrete did not seem like much progress, although it was a lot of work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just food for thought


----------



## Gene01

Hi eddie,
Here's another take on Hostess.
"You may have heard that Hostess Bakery plants shut down due to a workers' strike. But you may not have heard how It was split up. The State Department hired all the Twinkies, the Secret Service hired all the HoHos, the generals are sleeping with the Cupcakes and the voters sent all the Ding Dongs to Congress."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, welcome to Azure Thursday.

Ham, my heart goes out to you for all that contractor work you take on, I hope you do get the project finished soon, it must be getting "old hat" by now and becoming a chore. You certainly have tackled a huge job.

In other news…........ Gastronomical delights of our childhood produced a smorgasbord of weird and wonderful foods and treats, most of which turned the nutrition pyramid into a tetrahedron. 
Also some interesting reports of animal and human hair cutting preferences and styles, my favorite was Kreegan's self administered poodle cut, followed by Patron's "Dog Shears" usage and how he shakes himself dry after leaving the shower.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice one Gene.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene thats funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you just aint right ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Here's another thing to consider…*

While the Hostess union employees are well paid… and the executives are even weller paid… I can fit six Twinkees in my mouth at once and slap my cheeks so that cream gushes out like a pimple.


----------



## Kreegan

Ever had a deep fried Twinkie? If not, you may have missed out on one of life's great treats. The State Fair is the only thing I miss about Texas…

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For all those now missing Twinkies and other Hostess products, Amazon still has some left to order.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?rh=n%3A16310101%2Cp_4%3AHostess&bbn=16310101&ie=UTF8&qid=1354201600


----------



## DS

They announced two winners of the $579.9M Powerball jackpot - One was here in Arizona.

My personal tickets didn't win, but, should I be worried that the guy with the office pool numbers hasn't shown up for work yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm sorry to interrupt this thread with some WW related stuff, but you may want to take a look at what I found.

Spiral router bits are great, but quite expensive and most times you really don't know their "place of birth or how good the hospital and employees were", so if you only want reputable quality bits (US, Italy, Japan, Germany etc) you pay a premium for them.
Researching as I do a lot of the time, I came across some excellent Spiral Bits that are made in the US by a reputable company and are significantly cheaper than other brands. Although these spiral bits are really intended for the machine tool industry, they can be used to cut all type of materials, steel, plastics and hardwoods. They make 2 and 3 flute bits. They may be of interest to you, my interest is in the small bits, 1/32, 1/16 and 1/8 diameter cut. Below are the links. Notice on each page there is a place you can click on to see the whole listing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TYGN1I/ref=biss_dp_sa2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0P986W/ref=biss_dp_sa2

I do know somebody who uses machine tool bits for WW and swears by them


----------



## DamnYankee

My new better pen turning madrel came in last night! Time to turn some pens.

Question to any of you that turn….if the block of wood I tried to make a bowl out of (spalted maple) was too "spalted" for a bowl is it likely to be too spalted for a pen? Or will turning it with the grain running with the mandrel be okay?


----------



## TedW

Yankee, if it's spalted enough you could just sharpen one end and call it a pencil.

William, I will never outgrow peek-a-boo or the many other fun games I enjoyed as a 35 year old. Patty cake is one of my favorites but I haven't figured out how to text it.. yet! Hmmm…. /| |\ \| |/... well, I'm working on it.

David, I also cut my own hair, and Marty, it takes me all of 46 seconds. I'd think that would warrant more than a 50% discount.

Rex, I shaved my testicles once or twice. The itchy part is when it grows back. As for spiral bits, I have one 1/2" up-cutting carbide spiral bit, I think it's a Bosch but may be a Freud.. not sure. But the important thing is that mentioning it means this post is on topic.

Stumpy, I never realized you were so talented. Twinkie spurting could be the theme of one of your shows, like a new wood finish technique, or dust control.


----------



## geoscann

*eddie * great info. To bad the judges that rule on the bankruptcies dont take all the wealth from these corporate thieves O wait their the same judges that let them make laws so they can legally steel this money.*GENE* Thats a good one so true. *STUMPY* thats just sick dude.


----------



## patron

pee ….. *OOPS*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Finally got the table finished.


----------



## DIYaholic

I finally get caught up, on all the posts and I have to jump in my truck and go salting parking lots. Well only one parking lot, but still, I have to go out into the "Cold, Cruel World" and work for my money!!!!

TTFN…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

One wonders if Randy's truck is followed by the pepper truck?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- You could try a wood hardener on that spalted maple.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## patron

hey dave

good to see you back
i kept seeing you 
on your bike going to work
like the mailman
'neither sleet nor snow ….......'


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, My sister-in-law works/worked there. She didn't make that much. The doors close tomorrow. Everything left will be donated to a food pantry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

More done tonight on the wood stove/mantle/cabinet. I'd show you pictures but they suck from my phone…..


----------



## DIYaholic

IIIIIII'm Baaaaack!!!

Marty,
You need a better phone!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Maybe you can get a great camera that also functions as a sucky cell phone!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't sleep.
Sick of movies.
Sick of shows.
Sick of being awake when everyone else is asleep.
Sick of being up night and day feeling like I'm running on empty.
REALLY sick of pain.

Sorry folks.
I needed to vent to someone.
We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast.

Hope everyone has a nice day.
I think I'm giving up on sleep and going to the shop and build a fire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need a new puter that wont keep rejecting my cameras…..


----------



## davidmicraig

I need one that accepts 35mm cartridges


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I know you don't want sympathy, but I'm sorry for your pain anyway!!!

Marty,
Good luck finding a 'puter that doesn't have an issue or clitch with something or another!

I'm off to pepper parking lots and walkways with salt, so as to prevent precarious pedestrian pitfalls!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My salty, seasonal struggle against sudden slippage has subduded and my work day & week is over!!! Yeah me, SHOP TIME!!! It'll be just me & my bandsaw….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- In the last two years I have gone through SIX computers. One was my Netbook which the dog knocked off the end table with her giant wagging butt. Another was a new laptop that I dropped a screw driver onto in the shop right on the worst possible spot and cooked the hard drive. Then there was my media PC that gave up the ghost after five years of hard work. And I am trying to forget about my wife's laptop which I dropped a window air conditioner on. The rest are currently working (my new laptop and new desktop) but I suspect fire and brimstone to descend from the heavens and destroy them any moment now.

I am considering buying stock in Dell.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- Don't be kissing that band saw! She'll make you feel like you're special and then, as soon as you pucker up to plant one… BOOM!... she'll tear your lips off. Believe me, I learned that the hard way with my router table.

*William*- When I'm down I go out to the shop and snort a couple lines of walnut dust through a rolled up woodcraft ad. Then I go to the hospital. On second thought, maybe you shouldn't do that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm starting the dust collection episodes and had to move a band saw to make a spot for the new wooden cyclone I am going to build. Then I had to move a pile of spalted maple cutoffs to make room for the band saw. Then I had to move the air compressor to make room for the wood. Then i had to move the drill press because I didn't like the way it looked by the other band saw. Then i had to move the other band saw. Then… well, you get the point. My weekend is going to be spent moving things in the shop again. I need professional help.


----------



## Gene01

William,
The table is fantastic!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Stumpy.

William, I hope things get better for you, lack of sleep is not good.

Randy, hopefully you and the bandsaw will enjoy each other today and we'll be waiting on the first cut announcement with anxious feelings.

Stumpy, so a shop remix is in the works. Try not to drop or smash any more computers in your quest.


----------



## Kreegan

Jim, you are the Tim "The Toolman" Taylor of the woodworking world. I'm looking forward to the dust collection episodes.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mornin' Gene, what are you doing up this morning, I thought this was your day of bed rest?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Kreegan, Don't look forward to them too much, they suck.


----------



## DIYaholic

As I sat here this morning, wandering the halls of LJs, I repeatedly had to reread every post in every thread. I would fall asleep at the wheel, then bang my head on the keyboard and be woken up. I'm taking a nap. NO, NOT with the bandsaw, as the table saw has a larger table that I can lie down on…......


----------



## patron

a 'sleeping buddy' huh

waiting for Ms BS Saw to kiss you
and wake into a world of endless
sunrises and sunsets


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- I assume you mean they suck in a good way… like a vacuum? Or a tornado that lifts up your neighbor's house and carries it away, thus making your yard bigger?

(No dirty jokes please…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Today's my 16th wedding anniversary.* My wife has given me a small gift every day for the past week, which is really awkward because I didn't get her jack-squat. Anybody know a good gift you can make in an hour out of a bunch of sawdust and half a bottle of gorilla glue?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, yes you got it.
I was hoping you would be working on a system where a large intake was just inside the shop door and the outlet was outside the shop. This would solve all those multiple suckers on tools, tons of 4" piping and also take care of floor debris, dust off shelves and benches. I *big must* would be to make sure you have a good intake filter that would prevent your dog from being ejected.


----------



## DIYaholic

GUYS,
QUIET PLEASE, I was just in the middle of a great dream, I was on Jeopardy! I was the only contestant to have any question right!!! Now I need to try and get back to sleep and that dream….....


----------



## Kreegan

Happy anniversary, Stumps! My wife and I had our 11th last month. I treated her to a cooking class…

Rich


----------



## bandit571

Rookies! The 18 of November was my #40. FORTY years to the same old broad? Sheesh, what a rut, LOL!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, Congrats Stumpy, on not getting thrown to the curb, YET!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Rex, Randy Steve, Kreegan, Ham, William, Bags, Randy, Stumpy, David, Dave and everyone else.
Happy anniversary *Stumpy* and Judy….(don't know your wife's name…just picked one). We've made it work for 42 years and counting. So, you are moving things in the shop again? I only move something when it's in the way, which is regularly. Tomorrow, I'll be moving saw dust, off the floor and everyplace else. It is getting in my way!

*Steve*, how ya doing?

*Rex*, No bed rest today. Had to get up to fix the coffee. Decided to stay up and work on the dividers in the brief case. Next comes the foam.

*Randy*, Wife and I have been following your love affair with interest. Better than Days of our Lives.

*David*, your last peek…oops was intriguing. Hope it wasn't glued. Nice looking window…I think.

I'm glad we live outside of town. The town just bought a railway from the bankruptcy court. Wonder how they think they can run it profitably? Oh, that's right, they are a government.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
The "Pulse" page says you made a post, but it isn't appearing?!?

EDIT: Now that post is showing up. Gene's post has also appeared.
I was afraid that I was caught in some weird "space, time, virtual continuum!!! Very disheartening, to say the least.

I'm off to run some errands, I'll be back later. Carry on…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Grads *Stumpy* on 16 years 
* Bandit 571* on 40 years
*Gene * on 42 years 
that is a blessing to have found someone to share your life with ,its a lot of work to have this nowdays as its testament to you and your other half ,i cant even get that many years if i add all my failed attemps together* *


----------



## bandit571

GENE : I starting to get a little better, baseball sized knot in armpit is about gone. Been Boo-Coo doped up for a few days, though. Will find out more on that bubble on the Aorta Tuesday afternoon.

I just listed three pairs of Block Planes on the Ebay today. maybe I can go from 10 of the little critters down to just four? Might take a few days…


----------



## geoscann

*STUMPY* Congrats and good* LUCK * mine is in two weeks. 34 years it feels longer. dont let the wifey find out.*REX* take your medicine your mean when you dont.* DAVE* somebody needs to ck on him he,s stuck at wood again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, half the shop is changed around and the other half is torn apart. Actually if you watch all of the episodes of BCWW you can see how often things change. Of course not all of the shop gets filmed very often, and most of today's changes won't be seen on camera. I usually film just one side so I don't have to clean up the other one! (That's also the philosophy I apply to myself. That's why you only ever see my front side…)

I was thinking of the seven gifts in seven days the missus got me, so I just called and wished her a happy anniversary. Feels good to be back on even footing again…


----------



## Kreegan

My wife is very difficult to shop for. I got her the cooking class for our anniversary and that was a hit. I think largely due to the 3 hours away from the kid and I for 4 days. For her birthday, I took a scattershot approach and bought her a bunch of clothes. She only returned half of them, so I consider that a success. For Christmas she's getting a new Google Nexus tablet and an Xbox 360 with a Kinect, though that's more of a gift for her and the lil guy.

Rich


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* glad you and your *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity*. is making to thur the firest few month of yalls relation ship its always a challange take care of her she will do the same ,i know my worksharp 3000 dose and we are going on a year now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* very sorry to hear of your sister-nlaws loss of her job, pray she find another ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Dave* wood is good and can make many things ,just tring to keep myself on track as to the thread ,but then i m not sure what it is ,gets derailed on here easily* *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Geo* I'm mean when I don't take my meds, when I do, all sorts of mad humor is emitted like a broadside, so everyone gets hit.

Hearty congratulations to Stumpy and commiserations to his long suffering wife who has to contend with sawdust under the sheets and that God awful blue shirt she has to keep washing.

Don't let it phase you Eddie, Marty will soon be finished with his doll, then you can have it. Come to think of it I believe Marty's anniversary is coming up soon, 5 years and no air leaks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rich* shell love the Xbox 360 , but then i got one for my x wife for Christmas one year a few months latter she left to get some cheese burgers and i aint seen her sense ,finally had to go them myself


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* do you think *Marty* will let me use his doll ,my girlfrind left me ,just be cause i put my worksharp 3000 in the bed room and told her i thought it would help our relationship ,


----------



## patron

just don't keep her next to the stove eddie

it makes her swell up
and she worries 
she looks fat
kind of like a doughgirl


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats ok i will take good care of her ,i just dont want her to see *Randys* Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity ,that may be to much temptation for her ,


----------



## TedW

50 posts since my last visit and I don't have time to read them all, so I just read between the lines.

Happy anniversary Stumpy.. wishing you many, many, many, many, many, many more. I think the sawdust and gorilla glue alone would be a pretty good anniversary present. That way she can make whatever she wants. That is a great idea.. I don't see what could possible go wrong with that one.

Dave.. I see you got wood on the brain.

Randy, I salted my eggs and they aren't slippery any more.

Marty, I built my own computer over 6 years ago and it accepts my camera perfectly well. Just go to the nearest Micro Center and buy the components - whatever is on sale - and slap 'em together with gorilla glue. Stumpy might have some extra after his wife sees what he got her for their anniversary.

Rex…. hmmm… rex, rex, rex.. what can I say…

David, the door frame is lookin nice. Is it going to be side by side doors? Anyway, good to see it coming along.

William, that table is wicked awesome cool!

Gotta go… stuff to do, places to see, people to mee… ah, who am I kidding. I'm working at the computer and gotta get back to it. Later gaters! You too Eddie, watch out for them gaters.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - just watched your latest video. Great as always. Let me know where else I need to like it.

BTW - what do you use that reference thingy behind you for (meaning more specific than "reference")


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- The reference thingy? Do you mean the giant open book on the bench under the tool rack? That used to my family's hardware store catalog. It is like a foot thick 3 ring binder with legs. I took out all the catalog pages and instead filled it full of pages I saved from old woodworking magazines. It's organized with tabs for things like tips, articles, projects, finishing, tools, jigs, etc.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- I have these three old 5 foot long, 15" tall and 12" deep open face cabinets in my shop. I decided I wanted to turn one into two 7.5" tall 5 foot cabinets. So I laid it on top of my band saw on it's back so it was only a 12" deep cut and ripped it in half- all five feet of it at once! *MAN I LOVE THIS SAW!* If you have any big things in the shop that you want to turn into two big things, you should give it a try.

I might even go out and see if I can get a deer just to see how the saw would handle it!










I can't believe I spent that much time photoshopping a a deer and my face into a photo of a guy resawing wood…


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope that deer was exsanguinated, otherwise you'll get blood all over the place. Mrs. Stumpy ain't gonna wanna clean that up!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy thats a fine saw ,that will teach santa to leave his deer unattended .


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Kids,

Nice deer saw Stumpy.

Well, I made it through to Friday evening.
Wasn't sure I would make it along about Wednesday Afternoon.
I'm in the classroom portion of my driving course.
They do like to pack a LOT into two weeks class time.
Tests, tests, tests, two tests today.
One was 75 questions and spanned 10 chapters.
The other was 50 questions and was on all the confusing time on duty rules, that are different between the US and Canada. But you have to know both so that if you get pulled over in either country.
All I've been doing is studying late at night and early in the morning.
Then 10 hour days sitting at a desk trying to keep awake.
All right.
I'm done whining now.

Another 2 weeks and I should be done.

Now to get ready for tomorrow nights Cafe Staff Pyjama Party.
WooHoo.
ooooooooohhhhhh I feel so old. 

Waxing my big rustic artsy bowl thing tonight and will be posting as a project this weekend. I'm really happy with how this turned out. But everytime I take a picture, it just doesn't do this thing justice. Damn, I'm a artist lol

Happy Anniversary Stumpy. My condolences to your Missus. 

Everyone else, Happy Weekend.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I want pictures of the proj…, err, P-J Party!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, It will be 6 years, not 5…..

*Ted*, There's my problem. I used elmers on mine instead of gorilla…..

*Mike*, Maybe your puter doesn't like your camera either…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did her warranty run out?


----------



## Kreegan

My dog loooooves egg nog. Crazy mutt…

Rich


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I loooooves egg nog, too. Does that make me a Crazy mutt…

Of course I like my egg nog mixed with a *LITTLE* Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. That might be what makes me crazy!!!


----------



## HamS

Good evening gents,

I am waiting on grout to dry a bit and catching up on my LJ addiction. I actually built somethings out of wood today, even if it was so I could continue the stone work. I made a support to carry the counter so I could do the stone work under the counter and the people of the household could still have a kitchen sink and such. Congratulations Stumpy and Mrs. Miss J and I have been married to each other now for thirty one,nearing thirty two years. It is a beautiful thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad I finished reading Bag's entire post.
I just about had a heart attack for a moment there just trying to skim through since I missed so many posts.

Skimming, I caught,
Now to get ready for tomorrow nights Cafe Staff Pyjama Party.
WooHoo.
Then….
Waxing my big…....tonight.

Uuum…..
Yea, I had to go back and read all of that one to understand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, if you like your nog mixed with a LITTLE Captain Morgans, try it with a *LOT*. 
You'll love it. 
I promise.


----------



## Kreegan

I put some Appleton rum in mine. Perhaps that's why the dog liked it so much. He's passed out on his pillow now lol.

Rich


----------



## DIYaholic

I plan on being in the shop all day tomorrow, so I must rest my brain & body in preperation!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Marty, Elmer's glue is okay for printers and flash drives and stuff, but if you want to hook a camera to your computer - especially the digital kind - you need GG or TB. Now for video cameras - either digital or wind up - you have to take it up a notch and use Dave's Super Epoxy.

I'm uploading a 350 MB file… can't believe my computer hasn't blown up yet. I should probably stand back just in case.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, It has been 8 hours since your last post. I take it there were no survivors…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

One mug of motivation has gone down the hatch. I'm awaiting it's full effects to take hold.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All,

Some wakeup music for you…. . . .


----------



## StumpyNubs

*TED*- A 350 gig file is taxing your system? Try a 3,162 GB file! That's the size of the last 17 minute episode of BCWW. I have a brand new super computer here and it still takes forever!

*Egg Nog*- I love the stuff. The missus hates the stuff. So I rarely get any. Rich has one luck dog.

I'm off to attend a special event near Grand Rapids, MI. Be gone for the weekend. But I'll take the laptop so I can pop in from time to time.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - for years I had one of those catalog stand thingys but never put it to good use so got rid of it. I think it would be great in the shop, references for conversions, speeds, plans, etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY & Stumpy,
It's time to join the *21st Century*, scan or download and store digitally!!! Dinosaurs!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and egg noggers.

I hope to FINALLY make it to the shop today and pick up where I left off. Got to get as much done on everything this weekend because next week will be taken up with my hospital appointments -bummer.
Supposed to be a nice day today and tomorrow with temperatures reaching 80 degrees, so it will be good to work inside or outside the shop. Going to continue on the table/bench and now that I have a new sanding belt, the first task is to get the table top flat, next drilling dog holes and cutting channels for track. At some point I am going to lightly stain parts of the table just to make the lumber used to look a little better as it is all different shades with lots of blemishes. I'll probably get involved and side stepped into other completely different tasks, I always do, so I'll have to limit that as much as possible.

Everyone have a great day at whatever you are doing, remember there is one lunatic locked in a basement fondling a band saw somewhere in VT.


----------



## DIYaholic

The coffee has been ingested, but the effects are not apparent!!! Bummer, I must carry on though.

It is time to clear the CI BS table, of rust prevention goo. Since I will remove the greasy mess with mineral spirits, I have set up a cleaning station out in the garage. The outside temperature is currently 25 degrees, so I'll pre-warm the space with a propane torpedo heater. Should you hear a loud *BOOM*, then that means I forgot to turn off the torpedo heater…......


----------



## DIYaholic

*KA-BOOOOM!!!*


----------



## Bagtown

oops


----------



## DIYaholic

That's gonna leave a mark!!!


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, I could upload that 17 minute episode and it probably wouldn't take much more that a week. My computer is fairly fast considering it's age, mostly because I avoid loading it with tons of junk I don't need and I keep it tuned. The problem is my internet connection. I'm using Clear wireless, which I got when I was playing truck driver. It's a good service when I'm within their coverage range, but I'm not. It seems all of Chicago is covered with their green map, except the couple of blocks around where I live.










I tried to get cable but the company screwed up the installation twice so I cancelled. I've since spent the money and now waiting for my next big bank roll to try again with a different provider. In the mean time, I'm paying monthly for my less than optimal Clear wireless service. Anyway, now you know why I never comment on your show or Dave's videos… I can't watch the darn things! 

Oddly enough, Netflix seems to work okay… sometimes.

*Marty*, it took me that long to upload the file. If you heard an explosion it was Randy playing with his torpedo heater. You know, the one he keeps next to his solvents.

*Rex*, have fun in the shop… it misses you!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
My solvents are in the basement shop. However, the gasoli…...*KA-BOOM!!*

Man, not again…...


----------



## HamS

Well, this year I am in three official Christmas shows/concerts and the first one is over. I sang with the Lagro Indiana community chorus in the Christmas in a Canal Town. We did a Bach Choral, a piece by Holtz, The Carol of the Bells, andthe Hallelujah Chorus from The Messiah by Handel. This was the classical concert. Next up is the Christmas show at Charlie Creek Inn. I am doing an Elvis impersonation singing "Blue Christmas." I am also doing the sound engineering and lighting design. Oh, I did about eight square feet of stone on the floor today as well.


----------



## TedW

Wow Ham.. you're one busy beaver! Any chance the Elvis impersonation might make it to Youtube?


----------



## Kreegan

That sounds awesome, Ham. Wish I could have come. I love all those songs. They just can't make decent Christmas music anymore.

Today I made a stand for my lathe chisels and started turning a top for my son. I also managed to cut my finger with my Easy Wood tool knockoff from Cap'n Eddie. It just isn't a day in the shop unless I've shed some blood.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

My all time favorite Christmas song:


----------



## StumpyNubs

Time for the Saturday woodworking humor blog! With audio for the slow readers out there!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I finished the remaining 2 square feet of tile floor under my stove and listened to some music while I was doing it, but it wasn't Elvis…..

Ham, We're definitely gonna need some video footage of these dates before they can become official…..

I'm staining the woodwork this evening around the stove. I'm using the Randy method and waiting for the furnace to kick o…....*KA-BOOM!!*


----------



## JL7

*KA-BOOM!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Hey Ted*, You'll be able to handle Stumpy's newest blog. Just call him on the phone and he will read along with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Where ya been hiding???


----------



## JL7

Marty - discovered a pack of rogue steaks in the shop frig (freeze)........had to do something about that…...not up to Chef's or Bags standards….....but purdy darn good…...sorry no pics…..


----------



## TedW

Accommodating slow readers is exactly why I type so slow.

*K A a a . . . . B O O O M m m . . . !*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I looked in my shop fridge once. It turns out, that's where my neighbor was storing is 30 year old scotch…..


----------



## JL7

The end of the world is still a few weeks out right?? Lot's of *KA-BOOM!!* today…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - 30 year old scotch MUST go well with steak…..or just about anything…..right?


----------



## JL7

Just curious, has anyone actually seen the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity*?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're doin' practice runs tonight. We don't want to mess up the real one with a dud…..


----------



## JL7

Practice runs with the cheap scotch…....like stinky socks?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think he bought a picture of the display model. But we're not gonna tell him that. We don't want to make him feel bad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, the scotch didn't live to see 31…..


----------



## JL7

Right-O - Randy is so motivated now, must not burst his bubble…..KEEP GOING RANDY!


----------



## JL7

So what are the practice runs? I'm slow….


----------



## JL7

Got it….never mind….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, We are preparing for the end of the world by blowing ourselves up…..


----------



## JL7

So Marty - I think I heard the explosion in Indy was set…..true?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's what they are looking at. My friend Tony still can't return to his house because they are considering it a crime scene…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Third times a charm….....
*!!!MOOB AK*, a reversal of fortunes!!!

The CI BS table has been stripped of goo, along with removing the goo from rack & pinion for the height ajustment for the blade guide/guard. Two applications of paste wax are now protecting the table from rust and will assist with wood slippage. I also dry lubed the trunnions and the rack & pinion for the blade guide/guard. Tomorrow I will adjust blade tracking, adjust all the bearing guides, install and setup the table and fence.

After my BS adventures today, I was going to finish installing the rest of the baseboard along two walls. There was roughly 20' of wall and only 18' of baseboard. This is the point at which I wished I had a board stretcher!!! But I do have a few "Cold Ones", so that will have to tide me over for now!!!

I will run to "The Big Blue" tomorrow AM, so I can finish the baseboard. Then it is onto the BS setup and shop rebuilding. Can you guys believe how busy I've been and I even found time for some procrastination!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I got a cut from my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, so it must be the real thing, that or I just got a paper cut!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - that's crazy ? Did his house blow up??

Randy - have been doing some BS tuneup myself…...new 1/8" blade in the Delta for doing that fine work….. made a Rockler run today and negotiated the total bill bill down 25% or so…...I'm a cheapo….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, There were several houses in that neighborhood that suffered enough damage from the blast that they will have to be tore down. With Tony's house being directly across the street from the blast, every little piece is being collected as evidence…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did they not have your correct address, when they rigged that explosion???

Jeff,
Ain't nothing wrong with NEGOTIATING!!!


----------



## JL7

Bummer Marty…..Tony bought the wrong house….but who knew?


----------



## JL7

As stated above….I'm a cheapo, but I might pay someone cash if they are willing to put finish on all this weird Christmas stuff I'm building…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Tony's house is just to the right of the fire truck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Are you saying Christmas is weird or the stuff you're making is weird???

Why is Christmas weird?
Why are you making weird stuff?


----------



## superdav721

My wife shopped me to death today.
I need shop time.


----------



## JL7

Marty - hope Tony is well….that's a mess - and not one he asked for…..

Randy…..I'm weird….OK….I said it…..I feel better now.

Hey Dave!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Go out there and get you a chunk of 30 year old maple and sand it 'til there's nothing left of it. You'll feel better by morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Another cure is sticking a small piece of walnut under your pillow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, His wife doesn't want to move back in after the house is rebuilt…..


----------



## JL7

Long story short….....

I like Mumford and Sons…...a band out of London…...

My Daughter, who lives in her mothers house, tells me about her favorite new band…..Mumford and Sons….I say the apple doesn't fall from the tree….

Check them out on youtube…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is she a looker? I have room, if she is!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

He said he walked outside after the explosion and the house across the street was gone. He looked to the house next door (the one that the school teacher and her husband was killed in) and half of the first floor was gone. He said the second floor was just sticking out there and he remembers being able to see inside of that room and there was a light on. After that, the house went up in flames…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Walking out into the aftermath has got to be such a surreal feeling!!!


----------



## JL7

*KA-BOOM!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

His wife had been sitting at her desk doing her studies just a few minutes before the blast. If she had still been sitting there , she would have been seriously hurt. Debris from the blast had came thru the window, thru the back of the chair she was sitting in, and stuck in the wall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The church gave them a car. They lost both of theirs in the blast…..


----------



## JL7

So the verdict is still out? Intentionally set or accident…?


----------



## JL7

bump…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seems to point to intentionally set at this point…..


----------



## JL7

I bet whoever the clever one was who set it off…......had no idea what they did…......or were going to do….


----------



## boxcarmarty

The boy friends van had been seen in and out several times that night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll leave you with some sucky pics of my wood. And I'm not referring to my dust collection…..


----------



## JL7

More crime scene photos? The first one is Oak….the rest? Oak did it…


----------



## JL7

Gotta go…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't have to go to Church tomorrow!!! Tonight's/tomorrow morning's temps are forecasted to be above freezing. That means I won't need to salt the Church parking lot, prior to morning services. I get to sleep in. YEA ME!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

Coffee is fine, and the grout is on the floor. I have now .gotten stone completed wall to wall on all the area in the 'kitchen triangle. There is still a bit to do (30 sq feet or so to finish to the outside wall and back door entryway, but everywhere you have to walk to prepare meals is done. Will probably seal it next weekend. I think I will kick Miss J out to go see her sister next weekend so I can do that job in relative peace. I did promise they could use the kitchen while I worked, but I did not think they would want to use it while I was scrabbling on the floor


----------



## Bagtown

Ham,

You're gonna be done soon. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. You just have to tile the rest of the tunnel.

Had a good night last night.
The girls played twister and drank a lot of my beer and wine.
Sorry folks, no pictures. I forgot to pick up some film.

Well, going to try and leave the schoolwork alone till later today. I need to resale and plan a bunch of wood for my father in law out on the left coast. He lives in a retirement trailer park community and can't have a planer or bandsaw, so for Christmas, I'll send him as much resawn wood as I can afford to ship that far.

Well, everyone get in your shop and get those presents done.

I wonder what Randy is going to make for his new girlfriend? You know the Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Who are you morning? I didn't see any obituaries posted!!!

Mike,
I think I will make a blanket, to keep her warm in the cool, dark, lonely nights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Randy, Some say it was a most unfortunate accident. I say it was an act of jealousy. It was only a matter of time when the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity* would catch him with cherry on his collar…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That sounds like a solid argument for good dust collection!!!

Stumpy,
Your DC series can't come fast enough….......


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm dusting off the plans at this very moment!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That's good to hear!

Caffiene and caloric intake has been completed, time to head out to "Big Blue" for baseboard acquisition….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and BS artists.

Sorry to report my time at the shop yesterday was a bummer, most frustrating and annoying.
Very soon after I put the sanding belt on the sander, the bloody thing separated at the joining seem, so I had to go to town and buy a 6 pack of Porter Cable belts.
The same thing happened over and over again, the seams just came apart, then got jammed up in the sander until all 6 were broken, and I had only sanded about 1 sq. foot total. I found an old sanding belt that I had taken off the sander so time back, it was worn out and useless, but it did not come apart at the seams. The brand of this old one was SAIT, so I have ordered some more of them so that I can complete the sanding. No more Porter Cable crap for me.
As an afterthought, as soon as the seams tore apart, I should added a piece of Gorilla tape to the seam and see if that held. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.




























Randy, pity you did not have to go to clear the church parking lot, you could have grabbed a clergyman and taken him to your crypt to bless the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nubers ,

 Rex* i bought a big box of these belts at a auction ,did the same thing but i think the were a bit old and the seams were bad ,tape may work will give it a try


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I feel your pain, regarding the sanding belts coming apart at the seams! Nothing is more frustrating than to have a piece of equipment/machinery fail you, when you most need it.

It could have been worse though, it could have been YOU coming apart at the seams!!! Oh wait, maybe you did!!!

That's a good idea about blessing the saw. However, I don't think the clergyman would perform pagan rituals!!!


----------



## TedW

My Internet Sux!!!


----------



## TedW

WOOD!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, yeah I almost come apart at the seams too. Wished I'd thought of taping the seams with Gorilla tape before the whole lot was messed up ….oh well. Perhaps I may make a habit of putty tape on any belt first before I install them?
Oh, then I guess that church was not affiliated to the Druid Temple, you might want to make a circle around the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity* with garlic vines and maybe place a chicken bone (not wings) in the circle.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Going to the shop now…to do something?
(x)


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the rain to stop here. Might get up to the 60s today! Have to set up a sanding station outside of the house. I have two old planes to clean up.









And this is the "clean one".....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* i hadnt heard of Mumford and Sons but checked them out ,what a great band ,now one of mine best thanxs


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
It doesn't matter the church affiliations or their predilections. Load that *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity * on your tuck and drive by. Get it blessed by osmosis.
Rex, I tried the tape. It bumps. BTW, No one believes me, but I swear that ACE brand sanding products are very good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
If that osmosis process works for blessings, what happens say I drive slowly past a bar!!!

Ted,
Sorry about your bad internet. Look on the bright side…...
You won't be charged much, because you can't get to those pay-per-view *XXX* sites you like so much!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*REX*- I have literally never had a sanding belt break. Never. I have destroyed more than one belt sander, but not the belt. You have to schmooze her, talk to her, be gentle. Give her what she needs. She'll take care of you if you take care of her.

The sander, on the other hand is an oafish brute that only violent abuse can tame.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
My only experience was with my work truck and it was parked a long time outside the bar. The levels went a half bubble off, the squares went un square and the hammers wouldn't hit the nail and I got a headache. 
I'd bet a *slow* drive by the bar would only result in your *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity* maybe cutting a bit crooked on a re saw. At least you won't get a headache.

Which gives me an idea for Ted's paucity of *XXX* sites. How about a slow drive by a strip joint?


----------



## JL7

That's a bummer Rex….what a waste of precious shop time…...

Gene - I believe you. Hope that boosts your morale!

eddie - glad you liked! Some of those tunes contain naughty words though, so no links here…...

Cool bowl Bags…..

And for the record….I threw out some wood scraps today. True.


----------



## patron

sorry about the belts rex

quality is hard to come by anymore

jeff 
i hope you are recovering
from throwing some wood away

i did that last week
as i was tires of tripping on them









why i have been absent all week


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Jeff. 
"Ace is the place."


----------



## JL7

Gene, thanks to the big box revolution, it's now more like: "*Ace is the Place, with the unemployed but once helpful hardware man*"....


----------



## JL7

David - you can't throw that precious dust away…...get some bowls and save that stuff! That's what I do…...you never know…..


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Listen to Master Jeff!
He uses the sawdust ALL the time…....
To mix with TBII to mask ALL his imperfect joints & to cover his tracks!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - how true that is….....

And here is the pile of unfinished weird Christmas stuff so far…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Is one of those Bonsai Arbors for me???
You really do need to hide your presents better than right out in the open!!!


----------



## patron

well i do have special wood too
that i cherish










i have cans of sawdust too
that i sniff 
when i need to find a special wood
like a K9 hound


----------



## DIYaholic

Well then, that is enough procrastination for me! I can't believe I just typed that!!!

I'm off the the basement shop to play with my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*, I need to set the blade tracking, adjust the blade guides and install the table and what not. Then I get to take 'er out for a test drive…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David and Jeff* you need to really stop sniffing that saw dust ,just label the jars


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* like your shop a place for every thing and every thing in its place


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice gifts Jeff that board clock is a great idea ,going to be some happy folks there


----------



## Bagtown

A pic of me this afternoon walking on water.


----------



## superdav721

Hello fellers, sorry I have been away. We tried to get all the shopping in. I hate shopping. But I am mid stream of having my gas forge built. I have a bit more welding and tweaking the burner flame.
I see you guys are up to your usual.
I cant wait to start beating some Iron.


----------



## TedW

Dave, you can do like I do… just stay broke! That eliminates pretty much any shopping.

David, your shop looks a lot like mine, except you have some wood in it.

Mike, next time you talk to your dad put in a good word for me.

Jeff, that stuff doesn't look Christmasy at all. Maybe if you stain it red and green and sprinkle some silver and gold glitter on it.

Well, my internet seems to be playing nice, at least for a whi…


----------



## superdav721

I am broke now.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Great BS Test drive has been put on hold until tomorrow evening. I got the blade tensioned and tracking. The bearings are behaving nicely and the table is mounted to the trunnions. I still need to adjust/align the table to the blade, but I ran into a hiccup! My combo square is not playing nice! So I need to fix it, replace it or upgrade . I vote for an upgrade, any excuse for a newer, better tool, I always say!!!

I must head over to the Chef's for his website update and a meal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex (aka Porky)* You'll have to lay off all of those fish and chips if you're breaking those belts…..

*Jeff*, I'm a bit curious on the pink sawdust…..

*Hey Dave*.....


----------



## superdav721

Hello MARTY!


----------



## superdav721

Have you guys bought brass fitting lately? OMG!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I turned my first bowl today. It's from a piece of maple I scrounged from a construction site.










Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, You found maple on a construction site??? I want to find your construction sites…..


----------



## Kreegan

It was actually a maple they'd cut down to clear the area. They had a big pile of trees, all either oak or maple. I saw it on my way to the dentist and didn't have any kind of saw with me, so I just scrounged a few smaller pieces.

Rich


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mike you sure have a lot of faith,musta been one pajama party


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good looking bowl Rich


----------



## Gene01

Nice find Rich. And a nice bowl, too.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Dave. It's awful pricey. But it's purty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just went back 2 weeks on a system restore point but it didn't make any difference. My puter is still rejecting my cameras…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, sometimes I load images from different cameras on different computers, and something I can often do is treat the camera like a removable drive. Try connecting your camera and then looking at "My Computer" to see if another drive appears. If so, then instead of opening it with double click, right click and select browse or explore.. something like that. Then just cut/paste the files to a folder.

Dave, a job well done. You don't have to do any more shopping.

Rich, nice bowl.. especially for a first one. And especially for free wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, They use to work just fine. I would plug them in and the pics would automatically open up. Now when I plug it in, I get a window that says ''One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it''


----------



## Kreegan

Hmm, might need to reinstall the driver for the camera. Check Windows Update and see if there's a new version. Cameras and Windows sometimes get out of synch.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I had this problem before I also lost my printer because it is also USB. I had to reload the puter to fix the problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have all the latest updates…...


----------



## JL7

Marty - give this a try…....

Remove and reinstall all USB controllers

To remove and reinstall all USB controllers, follow these steps:
Click Start, click Run, type sysdm.cpl in the Open box, and then click OK.
Click the Hardware tab.
Click the Device Manager button.
Expand Universal Serial Bus controllers.
Right-click every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers node, and then click Uninstall to remove them one at a time.
Restart the computer, and then reinstall the USB controllers.
Plug in the removable USB storage device, and then test to make sure that the issue is resolved.


----------



## JL7

Rich - nice looking bowl…..

Just don't try this when collecting wood samples….

//www.viddler.com/embed/5aca53fc/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&disablebranding=0


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I tried that the last time I had this problem and it didn't fix it. But I'll try it again. Be back in 5….. Ok, maybe 10…..


----------



## TedW

Yeah.. what Jeff said. That's exactly what I meant to say.


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks guys. I hope that tree removal company had good insurance. Freshly cut trees weigh a LOT! You'd think they'd have known that.

We went to a local farm and got the Christmas tree and put it up this weekend. My son will be 3 in January and this is his first Christmas where he kind of understands what's going on. It was funny watching him put ornaments on the tree. He put them all on the bottom branches, usually within a few inches of each other.

Rich


----------



## patron

i wanted to say
what you all said too

but you beat me to it again

at least you know what you are talking about

which i can't say about myself


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, Tell Jeff to let Ted know it didn't work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm just gonna have to shut this down for a day and reload it again. Maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great, now my keyboard is screwing up. It's wireless with a USB controller…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody wanna buy a good puter???


----------



## JL7

Ted, tell David to tell Marty that he should open device manager and expand the usb section and then see if any new entries show up when he plugs the camera in…...if so, he should un-install that one…..and reboot…...


----------



## JL7

And I should mention that I take NO responsibility for passing on these ideas from Ted and David…


----------



## patron

bummer marty

has your GF been buying clothes from sweden again

seems like when you introduces us to her
the same thing happened

might be some far north virus
or computer flue


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's hard to say Jeff, I have 4 controllers, 4 hubs, 2 unknowns, 1 composite, and a partridge in a pear tree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, You may be on to something there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did order her a blow-up BMW for our anniversary…..


----------



## patron

ah ….... that's what all the re-modeling is all about

getting some new blow up furniture too

got to keep her happy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello again computer specialists, Santa's Helper, new bowl makers (it was good Rich), and assorted punk woodies.

Did a variety of chores today: Managed to put up the lawn mower that Sandra had run out of gas some weeks ago, so I chained it to a nearby post. After all this time it had a flat and the battery was dead, so I slimed the tire, got the mower in the shed, put the charger on trickle and put gas in it.
I also moved the trailer from the front of the house and took it down to the shop where I covered it for winter
and locked the ball connection down.
I also moved a cord of wood up to just outside an outside door to the house.
Could not do anymore to the table as my new belts won't be here until Tuesday.
This evening I have been paying bills to lucky recipients, some are unlucky, SS checks were late due to the number of Wednesdays in November.
The only day I have to myself this week is Monday, as it's appointments week at the hospital, I'll have to see just how much stuff I can done tomorrow.

Marty, you bastard mentioning fish and chips, one most favorite meals, fried battered Cod, Fries, coleslaw, one or two pickled onions, malt vinegar and a roll or bread and butter, all washed down with a pot of Rosie Lee - milk and sugar a must. So you can


----------



## TedW

Have you ever tripped on the carpet then turn and "look" at the carpet as if to show everybody you're not a complete cluts, like it was the carpet's fault and you want everybody to know that, even though there was nobody there to see it?

Neither have I.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, intriguing.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys.

Yesterday's rehearsal of "Heirlooms, the Christmas Show" was a real bust as the maint guys at the venue did not get word that we were rehearsing so nothing was set up. I had two light poles, a light controller, the sound board and all the sound equipment to set up and calibrate with the stage and nothing was there so we had to guess. Ah well, the life of a roadie, and one who doesn't even get paid.

The floor is coming along and soon I will be drywalling again.

The Colts won.

Marty, that doesn't sound like a good computer you are offering.

I need to go scramble around on the floor to clean the mortar I did not get to cleaning yesterday.

I got the garage cleaned out enough to park one car in it, guess whose goes in mine or Miss J's.


----------



## TedW

Good morning splinter heads and saw dust junkies, today I commence demolition on a small kitchen remodeling project. I don't know why I'm telling you this.. it's not your kitchen so you have nothing to fear. I guess I just like having something to say. I have to gather my tools before my buddy (no, not the invisible one.. my other buddy) picks me up at 8. Not sure why I told you that either.

Ham, that's awful nice of Miss J to let you have the spot in the garage.

Have a nice day, everybody!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Rex*, I see a little red in your cheeks. Are you blushing???

*Ham*, Shhhhh, I almost got Ted convinced it's a good one…..

BTW, We wasn't gonna mention the game on Stumpy's blog, seeing how he's from Michigan….. *GO COLTS!*

*Ted*, You're not gonna disable the coffee pot are ya???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all its another day in paradise ,hope all have a blessed and safe day


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be shutting my puter down now for an enema. Hope to be back this evening. If not, I'll see ya when the icebergs melt…..


----------



## Kreegan

Damn Rex, you got a lot done! I feel lazy now, and I'm way too sore and have too many nicks on my hands to feel lazy lol.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good morning to assorted misfits and pith artists.

Thanks Rich, it is not often that I can do things like that, it only happens when I am due for chemo, yeah that's this week.

Eddie, are you in Texas? You mentioned a day in Paradise.

Ted, You are a crazy sob, I like you.

Marty, I can recommend the enema solution, not only will it defrag your HD, it will remove all the $hit from it.

Everyone have a safe, sexy and productive day.


----------



## MrRon

While lying on the couch one day with a glass of scotch next to me on the floor, my dog came over and slurped it up. Who said dog is man's best friend?


----------



## superdav721

Good one Mr. Ron


----------



## Gene01

Oh no, Ron! Not the single malt!!!
Hey Dave B., how close are you to eating things up?
Go for it Rex. 
Ted, it's always the carpet's fault. Take it outside and beat it good. That'll teach it.


----------



## patron

peek


----------



## DIYaholic

My winter work season is in full swing. Started my workday at 8:30am, broke for lunch from 11:30 till 1:00pm and my workday ended at 2:30pm. that's a grand total of 4.5 hours of work! Damn near a full day of work and way more than a half a day!!!

I'm off to the shop to align the table on my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS*, with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*. Once that is done, I'll take 'er for a test drive!!!

Chow, for now…...


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I can't see your "peek", as there is a door in the way!!!


----------



## patron

sounds like the honeymoon
is almost over randy with the new

*Rikon 10-325 14" BS*, with a* 1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*.

time to get down to business now
with your new relationship


----------



## DIYaholic

When true love is involved, the honeymoon is never over!!!

Gotta go now, bye…....


----------



## TedW

*David*, you are the master of your craft. The door looks beautiful.

*Ham*, good job with putting down Marty's computer. I think I can get it for less than two grand if everybody plays along. Don't tell him, but last week I snipped his USB cable and now he things somethings wrong with the computer.. hee hee

*Marty*, that computer ain't worth squat but I might do you a favor and take it off your hands if the price is right.

*Rex*, I like you to.. you crazy sob. So far I've had a safe and productive day. As for the sexy part, all the talk of enemas pretty much squashed that dream. Well, except for Randy… he's in love with a *Rikon 10-325 14" BS*, with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*.

*Randy*, don't get too friendly that *Rikon 10-325 14" BS*, with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*.... she will take off your manhood quicker than…. than…. ulhhhh…. damn analogies. I could use a little help here!


----------



## patron

.....she takes your money


----------



## patron

and randy

does SHE have a name
we can't keep calling her

*Rikon 10-325 14" BS*, with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity*.

it just seems to formal


----------



## superdav721

Gene pretty close
Marty will be out a while. He has killed his computer.


----------



## superdav721

As David would say
Peek
Gas Forge


----------



## patron

pretty nice dave

looks like you are making the tools 
you need to make 
whatever you want

well done


----------



## JL7

Cool looking door there David…..love the arch and shutter effect…we had shutter doors like that when I was kid and was always intrigued…

Dave - that is quite the flame making device you got there…..wow…..time to buy an extra fire extinguisher for sure….looking forward to seeing what comes next…....very cool…...

Marty is on his way to the Apple Store…....


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, that is awesome. Do you have an anvil? I'm coming over to play.


----------



## superdav721

Yes I have anvil and a good post vise. Forging is around the corner. Come on over.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've called it a day/evening in the shop. It was a very good, err, GREAT day!!!

As David (and now Dave) would say; *PEEK!!!*

My new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity* fully dressed and raring to go









The First Test Subjects:









Resaw Test #1 (pine):









Resaw Test #2 (Oak Flooring):









Yeah, shop time was FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Kreegan

IT'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## patron

houston ….

we have a launch !!!!

congratulations randy

you will surely enjoy this

well done


----------



## JL7

I'm tearing up a bit there Randy…...this may be the happiest moment of my life…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that's a great toy to slice bread. Soon you'll be able to make all the sammiches you need, so you won't have to rely on the Chef.

It is a great relief to know that the* Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of Resaw Capacity* is finally up and running, now I can slip back from the edge of my chair.


----------



## DIYaholic

It was really satisfying to slice that oak. I used the blade (5/8" 4TPI) that came with the saw for the tests. I figured if things went FUBAR, then I would only ruin a crappy blade and not one that I had purchased.


----------



## JL7

That's really a beauty Randy….resawing is really amazing with a well tuned saw and blade….....it makes all the difference….....I've done it both ways…...I prefer well tuned…..take care of your baby….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*For Randy *


----------



## superdav721

All right Randy. She is a beauty. Looking good.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I forgot to say how good your door looks. It Looks marvelous, baby! (in my best Billy Crystal voice)

Ted,
If you weren't crazy, we would never understand you!!

Kreegan,
It is alive and "breathing heavily"!!!

Dave,
Can a flaming gas forge be "cool"??? Those flames look awesome & mesmerizing…...

Rex,
Loved the music! She will be "Taken care of", but not in the "goodfellow's" way!!!

Jeff,
I cant wait to get a little practice, then switch over to the blades you recommended!!! But please stop crying, you may rust the table!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, have you no shame? Put some clothes on her… this is a family site!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, that is one SUPER door, incredible . You've still got it maestro.


----------



## patron

thank you all 
for the compliments
on the door

it touched me so much
i made two of them

now for the casings


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
She IS fully dressed, with a rip fence, mobile base and DC. What more do you want!!!

Marty, Marty, Marty…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stupidity* is something that gets under my skin. Those of you who are married will understand.
Sandra ordered a light bulb to use on her seed boxes, she grows peppers, tomatoes and some herbs.
The bulb arrived today all 250 watts of it!
Later she came and asked me if there was such a thing as a re-sizing adapter because the screw in for the bulb was bigger. I looked at the bulb and found: It's a bloody great Mercury Vapor bulb !!!!!! which she want to put in a regular bulb socket !!!!! I tried to tell it ain't gonna happen, then she gets miffed when I tell her it needs a different fitting with capacitor etc., Like an outdoor floodlight.
Can you believe it? Believe me, there only a few women out there who understand Physics, Mechanics and Electricity, and Sandra's not one of them, it's almost like talking to Ted and Eddie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you'll need a decent light for the * Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of Resaw Capacity*. Have I got the right bulb for you? It's very bright, you'll need sunglasses, in fact it will light up the whole of your crypt, and if you leave the door open, it'll light up the house too. You'll be able to see your place about 2 blocks away ….....just like Vegas man.


----------



## patron

i bet ted and eddie

can't cook 
eyeballs and innards 
quit the same way though


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, neither of them cook.
Eddie's food all comes from Popeyes and now that Twinkies are off the market Ted is searching for a substitute.


----------



## TedW

Now hold on there Rex… I may be stupid and I may be a bit slow and I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but that ain't no reason to be picking on Eddie. And besides, everybody knows that capacitors are just a myth to get people to pay more for bigger light bulbs. All you need to get that light bulb working is to plug it into a 220 volt outlet and crank up the amps a few notches.


----------



## TedW

I can make my own Twinkies out of sawdust and gorilla glue, and fill them with Great Stuff foam.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I would take you up on that light offer, but I don't want to be "enlightened"!!! Besides, if I draw any more amps thru my fuse box, this house will be more than enlightened, it will be ENGULFED in flames!!!


----------



## TedW




----------



## patron

i got a pretty good light from rockler
a 5 inch led magnifying lamp
with a magnetic base
(and a clamp on metal one too
that it can sit in)
uses 3 aaa batts and has a plug-in cord too

i googled everywhere
all i could find was those drafting style ones
for $125 got this on sale for $49
(i just checked again it is $41.99 right now)




























it has a 5x lens in it
most only had 2.5x

i just leave the metal clamp base 
by the work area and a plug
and take the lamp to a metal tool and slap it on










works great so far


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I like that magnifier/light. I'mza gonna lookz intus that.

Looks like I'm off to the Rockler interwed site. That is if Ted didn't blow up the internet again!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*THE MONSTER WALKS AGAIN…..*

Well, on one leg anyway…..


----------



## patron

i used to use those ones with the metal hood
and a regular 60 watt bulb and a goose neck and clamp
but the metal got so hot
it melted the plastic bulb holder
and the sawdust would start to smoke on it


----------



## boxcarmarty

I replaced a few dented and burnt parts and added a roll off duct tape and she seems to be running as well as a broken down mule…..


----------



## patron

you have come a long way marty

from broken mercedes
to broken mules

whats next
tricycles ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I like to cover all of the avenues…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My puter is turning into a pumpkin. It must be midnight…..

Night All…..


----------



## TedW

So Marty, your computer is "back" to where mine started, LOL!

I hope you realize by not using Gorilla tape, the value has decreased considerably below 2 grand.


----------



## patron

me too 
g'nite all


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, thanks David & Marty, leave me alone with TED!!!


----------



## superdav721

Wood
no wait
FORGE!


----------



## TedW

Drywall!

Hi Dave


----------



## DIYaholic

Forge ahead!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is everyone, I used deordorant…...., just last week!!!

I'm gonna go saw some logzzz with my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Randy* looks like you got the BS cutting pretty stright and she dose it all dresed up too very nice BS well worth the wait , shop floor look great


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* just put a new valve stem on it its leaking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite shift and all the yahoos are gone ,must be really wood working on something in the day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*David* that door came out awesome you da man and i can cook more the reman noodles just they are handy in a chunch


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *i eat more than just popeyes chicken they have bisquits and dirty rice too  Ted and I are not stupid we are very challanging wood workers ,and on that grow lite tell Sandra they have a special on them in high times magizne i got a couple of them for my attic


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

as David and Dave says* sneak peek* a little low on material so been building some all wood exercise equipment for my gym **


----------



## superdav721

That is funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Get a smaller block!!!

Mornin all,
I have another FULL HALF DAY of work instore, before I can play in the shop. Unless of course I put work off untill tomorrow….....


----------



## Gene01

Very good start on your new line of exercise equipment, eddie. 
Randy, she quickens my heart. What she does with your wood is down right erotic.
David, the door that I thought was a window, is really nice. Glad you were able to fix it. Of course, if you'd have used that light/magnifier in the first place…...
Dave, the *H*eat looks nice. But, Sandra's new light would've been simpler.
Rex, I use a 25 watt bulb in a Styrofoam box to keep my water pump above freezing. When I mentioned to the wife that I needed a new bulb, she bought me a CFL because it costs less to operate. I'll trade.


----------



## patron

up

just to coffee at the moment
reading retarded and rejected reviews

26* out
to dark to tell
if it is day or night

need more wood


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Sounds like you need Ham's light bulb!

Gene,
That's exotic wood, not morni.., err, erotic wood!


----------



## patron

i think what i need randy

is an app for a cartoon mind

where a light bulb goes on
when an idea comes along
so i can figure out
what to do 
before the acme safe
lands on me again


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm laughing!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to start my FULL half day of work!

Remember to play nice & work safe….......


----------



## patron

there's that word again

WORK

the new retirement


----------



## boxcarmarty

My camera works now…..


----------



## Gene01

California's newest revenue stream. A wood tax.

TAX

*California legislators take heed.*

Tax Tung oil because the Tung tree is endangered…..in China?

Tax Linseed oil because it takes so much water to grow flax?

Tax all tools without "flesh sensing" technology? Glad I've already bought my hammers.

Tax all saw blades and router bits made in America because of the loss of tax revenue from dock fees?

Just a few suggestions. I'm sure you guys in Sacramento can find many other ways to tax infinitum ad naseum.


----------



## patron

glad you got it marty

no worky today?


----------



## DIYaholic

After two full hours of work, one of which was driving to and from a snowblower repair drop off, I need a break!!!

Marty,
If you stop taking pictures of yourself, it'll probably never break!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My full half day ended at 2:00pm. Man I get sooo tired after a rough 4.0 hours of work! Will the toil never end???

I gotta run some errands and pay some bills. I'll see ya on the flip side…..


----------



## Alexandre

How many of you guys have your christmas presents ready?
I'll be doing this while listening to you guys:


----------



## DIYaholic

I usually make donations to "Toys for Kids", in lue of gifts for the family & friends. The "little critters" get gifts, but not anyone teen or above. But to answer your question, I don't, as my shop is in disarray, as I work to complete the flooring and rebuild project.


----------



## DamnYankee

Not only did I actually get into the shop today, but I got to spend the entire day in the shop, nearly 9 whole hours!

Worked some on the Air Force shadow box and then on a ….. not sure what to call it. A friend of mine's wife asked me to make a stand for a make-up and hair styling head. It uses a C-clamp to attach to a table. She wanted a dedicated "stand" for it. So….while a short (12" tall) table would have done the job, I decided to make a cabinet with a large drawer on one side that will hold the head, and two drawers on the other. All made out of 1/2" ply and faced with 1x select pine. I have not decided if I will paint or stain. Largely depends on the weather. If it stays warmish I might paint it. If it gets too cool I'll stain it.

I still have 2x pizza cutters to turn, 1x bottle opener to turn, an ice cream scoop to turn, and about a dozen pens.


----------



## superdav721

Nice work guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
It's great to see you, in the shop no less!!!


----------



## JL7

Rob - good to have the shop back eh? Good for you…..

Did you hear Randy got a new band saw?


----------



## Alexandre

Randy got a new bandsaw? I never knew that


----------



## patron

good to see you again DY

and just in time 
to help out the lady's too

yea randy has a new GF with a really long name
like one of those royals from europe

but i will let him tell you
he is so proud of her
(and we are happy he has something
besides procrastination to do now)


----------



## DIYaholic

Blog POST, but you guys already know what I've been up to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a slight setback in the puter dept. today… Dave had to reach out and touch it…..

Now I have enough duct tape around it to keep it from going anywhere before my new one comes in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I played hooky today. And I'll play it again tomorrow too…..


----------



## superdav721

I didnt do it. William did it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the mantel behind my wood stove. The panel sitting on top will be mounted to the wall and surrounded by stone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bookshelf/hutch to the left of the stove…..


----------



## superdav721

MakingAWoodenHinge


----------



## patron

how do you plan on cutting foods behind the stove
without them falling on the floor


----------



## patron

that was a nice tutorial dave

thanks


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I don't cook, so I don't have to worry about it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Neat lookin hinge Dave. Thanks for sharing…..


----------



## TedW

Today, I was relieved from demolition duty. After a brutal encounter with a metal lath plaster ceiling, the building owner decided that having me do the demolition was not the best approach. Well, I could have told him that from the start, but I didn't want to seem lazy. So I get to take a break while a crew comes in the rips out the rest of the plaster, the *wood *lath from the walls, and the underlayment from the floor. I am NOT complaining… especially since it's coming out of his pocket!  

On a related note, it looks like I "might" get a new tile saw out of this deal. The building owner has his heart set on a marble tile back-splash, which will require a tile saw to cut the edge tiles. He expressed that renting one might him (not me) not much less than buying one, so I may be able to get a new tile saw for nickels on the dollar, by paying the difference.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted, Ted, Ted,
Demo is the bomb, it's where you get paid to destoy things with a BAH (Big A$$ Hammer)!!!


----------



## TedW

Marty, glad to see you got your pooter and cammer playing together again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Good job on getting out of the clean up after the demo is done. You DID get out of clean up, didn't you???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
PLEASE, tell me you got out of the horrible job of clean up!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, you're more than welcome to my share of it. 

Thing is, demo probably not the most accurate word… more like dismantlement. Going nuts and swinging a sledge hammer around, destroying stuff, may be fun, but it tends to destroy more than the intended target. Also, it doesn't work so well with ceilings.


----------



## TedW

Clean up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I know. Been there, done that. Demo could be called "Creative De-Construction"!!!


----------



## TedW

Yes, the crew will take care of everything, right down to sweeping up after they're done.


----------



## DIYaholic

After my FULL half day of work & all this DEMOLITION, I'm beat. Time for me to examine the thread count on my pillow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZnew *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity*zzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted looks like a deal on the saw ,and a whole lot of work glad the work is coming your way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thanks for the tutorial, book marked that one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that looks like its going to be great looking mantel and book shelf ,pic turned out good


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my youngest girl told me she getting married in April and want to do it in the back yard , asked me to make one of those arch things ,told her will do then she wants a wooden guest book thing ,didnt someone on here make one of those a while back for a funeral or something a while back ,like to look at it again something that they can sign there name on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just in case i forget herpes everyone Christmas card


----------



## TedW

Yeah Eddie, I'm glad to have it. He also wants me to build a closet and some shelves and some other work in the finished basement of his house, and some other stuff. The work is rolling in and not too soon either, because I really need it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know you were in a dry spell for a while looking like its going your way ,its a blessing to get work


----------



## superdav721

I got this lot for $9.99


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good deal Dave.
The circle cutter and right angle drill attachment are invaluable. The marking gauge may come in handy depending on the quality. If you have luck like I have with the drill press attachment thingamabob, throw it in the garbage now. I have one and the biggest thing it has done was move and bust my nuckles. If you do keep it, which I'm sure you will, drill holes to mount, then drill a large enough hole in the middle for a mouth, and mount it to a board so you have more surface area to keep it stable when using it.

Sorry I'm MIA lately ya'll. I'm in the middle of a clock project. Some of you know I get all wrapped up in my work when I'm doing detailed scroll projects. I'll let ya'll know when it's done and posted. It'll probably be the weekend or early next week.

I've been hurting too bad to stand the last couple of days. Luckily though, I had a good day Sunday and decided to plan ahead. With my band saw, I was able to resaw and plane all the material I need for this clock on Sunday. So, since then, I've been able to just sit and scroll away. 
This gives me an idea. I thinki for now on, when I do have an occasional good day, I need to spend it doing nothing but resawing wood to quarter inch thickness, the most commonly size I use for scrolling. I can leave it as wide and long as I can so I can use it for a variety of projects. This would allow me to have less down time when I'm having a lot of pain.

Well I'm off to the shop.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Nice score. I inherited a similar "drill press" attachment, that I've yet to use. These are the type of tools, that often sit and collect dust, but when the need arrives, they are great to have. The 90 dgree drill attachment is on my wish list, just have to wait for the right deal.

William,
Good to see ya! I'm looking forward to the project post.

I gotta go get ready for my FULL half day of daily bread labor…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Home Depot here in my home town has a right angle drill attachment made by Milescraft for $19.99. Check at your local Orange Nightmare. You won't find one cheaper than that and the I have one; it's done all I've ever needed it to do.


----------



## TedW

William, good idea preparing 1/4" stock on your better days. I'm still waiting for a day when the neighbors above my shop are not home, so I can slice a bunch of small pieces to 1/2" on the table saw. I look forward to seeing the clock project. Good to see ya back.

Randy, don't work too hard. I have to rod out a drain today… might take a whole hour depending on how accessible it is. Did I mention I got out of demolition duty?

Well, time to get ready for my whole hour of work. Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Thanks for the heads up on the 90 degree attachment. However, when I say good deal, I really mean a steal, ie: FREE or less!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'll take my 4 hours to your 1 hour filth festival. I hate doing plumbing repair. Just thinking about what has gone down that drain makes me sqeamish!!! Yucky Poo!!! Good luck.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
William Try to have a good day with this weather.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice score *Dave*. I haven't been to an auction in a bit. I'm gonna have to see what's comin up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*eddie*, That book would be here.....


----------



## Kreegan

Did eddie try to give us all herpes?!?

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

I was best man at a shotgun wedding in someone's backyard once. I told everyone who would listen they'd be lucky to last a year. Here it is 18 years later and they're still together. Shows what I know.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda what I thought too Rich. I had to wash my hands after playing the video…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The Herpes comment made think about one of my tenets;
"Never be out of anything that is FREE. Unless of course, there is NO cure!!!"


----------



## patron

morning all

i was up late last night
and sent eddie a PM
asking about the comment

he went and looked at it
and sent me a reply something like this

that is the hardest ive laughed in a while ,i went and looked it was suppose to say heres a card and it put that red line under it for spell checker and i hit it and didnt reread it thats funny

we got a laugh
but it was to late for him to change it

them he said something 
about the last glass of wine
was maybe the problem

that would do it
as i remember


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry guys about the Christmas card me and that spell checker thing didnt connect ,if you type heres the spell checker gives options for the correct word must of hit the wrong one , had to laugh anyway merry Christmas. may have been the wine too .


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I am sure that many people have gotten herpes because of the effects of wine! Bourbon, rum, vodka and beer are probably also to blame!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hic…..*here's* to not getting herpes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Watch out, I just got home from chemo. Been a long day, left home @ 6:30am.
My sanding belts came in today, too late to mess with them tonight, but will tomorrow after another med appointment that is in the morning.

Dave, that was stealing.
William, keep up the fight, hope you fell better real soon.

Also a big hello to all assorted LJ misfits, deranged sawdust sniffers and Herpes gift givers.
Reminds me about the 3 guys paying cards in the Leper Colony. One guy threw his hand in, another laughed so much his head rolled off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*HOW DID YOU END YOUR DAY?? MINE WAS OVER SOME HOT APPLE CHIPS…..*


----------



## patron

wow marty
that is* styling*

i usually eat mine cold 
in the supermarket

i'll have ti try that sometime
i don't have any apples here
but there is some cow pies laying around

guess i better go round some up
before the snow hits


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, There aint nothing better then a dog cookin over a cow pie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But you might want to cook them fast before the store manager shows up….


----------



## patron

i have tried to get buddy to help me with this

but he usually want's to eat them
before i can get them lit

and he doesn't share foods well

i'll do that next time marty
i'll just wear my shades
so they don't see me camping out


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Have you tried wearing camouflage clothing? They would never see you!!! Ya may need to get some of the new "Urban Camo".


----------



## superdav721

Marty I will look for that part.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a good day.
Yes, I hurt all day, but a good day nonetheless.
As I said this morning, I prepared all my material on Sunday for over a week's worth of scrolling.
A day hurting at the scroll saw is 10,000% better than a day sitting at home not able to get the wood down to resaw. 
So that is may plan for now on. On the rare occasion I have a real good day, I'll spend it doing nothing but resawing lumber. I have seen the advantage of being prepared to scroll no matter what, and that advantage is a good one.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That sounds like a solid idea. Planning ahead is always a good thing. Happy scrolling!!!


----------



## patron

glad you are up and scrolling william


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well it looks like almost everyone is out of town tonight.
I just hope the new sanding belts do the trick and let me finish surfacing the table. After that I'll start adding the dog holes and track, and it should be ready to do some work on…..Yippee. Looks like a fairly decent weekend weather wise, so I'll finish something I started or start something new, the decision will come as I progress with the table. I'll also have to continue clearing and sorting the shop in between, so I'll have more than enough to do, and I'm looking forward to it.
Early night again tonight as the morning appointment is @ 9:00am.

Hope every has a GREAT Friday.


----------



## bandit571

Can't breathe. Go to stand up, or go upstairs, WOW what a rush! World spins funny, chest start thumpnig funny. Five doctors have seen me in the last two weeks, none have figured this out. So, far now, i'll just keep getting a few planes ready to work. Even had a "Group Picture" tonight of planes that I worked over..









From a BIG old #6 down to a number 9-1/2. And a few in-between…


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I'm confused…..

*Randy*, Shut up…..

*William*, You had a compliment on your train today…..

*Rex*, Everybody left town cuz we heard you got more belt…..

Nice group *bandit*.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* that was the box ,knew i had seem one just looking at some diffrent ones for the wedding aint never made a box not one tlike yall build but goin to give it a go

William* you and marty and yalls love for trains beat all i ever seen


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you ever get the opportunity Eddie, take any kind of lengthy trip by train. I guarantee that by the time you reach your destination, you'll love trains too.

Marty, I hope the compliment was from a human. If so, that would mean the dog did not think the wood tasted good.

Night again all.
I've only been to bed about four times now.
I'm going to try again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William do love train rides ,pray you get some rest my friend


----------



## superdav721

Morning .
Wood!
Punctuation is everything.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all, how is everything?
I'm looking forward to some shop time this afternoon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning wood to you too Dave.
I'm in more of a morning rant mood this morning.
I'm just feeling in a state of ill will I guess.
It was not a good time a few minutes ago for my youngest to bring me this science fair packet.

I remember a time way back in school that we had the option to do a science project. For some, it was fun and you got extra credit.
Somewhere along the way, I don't remember when, all students became required to do one. That was ok too I guess. It introduced science exploration to a lot of kids who otherwise wouldn't have bothered.
Then it became to no kid wanting to do the same old thing, like the moldy bread or rotten potato things. So parents started getting in on the action. This I believe is when things started taking a turn for the worst. It should be something to get kids interested if that's the goal. Parental help is one thing, but you started to see without a doubt some of the "winning" projects that were done 110% by adults.
So then it got to a point where most kids expected "help" with a majority of their projects. It was no longer a project that kids done the research, kids done the work, and kids put together a presentation. No. It was an unwritten rule that parents now had homework as well. My kids hate me on things such as this. I will help if I can, but I finished school several decades ago and am not doing their homework for them.
They don't even lie about it now. This years packet is title, Parent/Student Science Fair Project. Notice that parent is in the title now? Parent is first actually. This stuck out to me. If the school actually expects me to do most of this as most parents do, they can kiss my fat ass.

Yes, I get a little irate about this one. I proved my point on this about eight years ago. One of my boys asked why I don't help them win at these science fairs. So I done the project that year. It won school overall first place. He was supposed to go to state with it. The reason he did not was that my son stuck to our agreement. When it came time for him to tell the school officials about his project so they could see how he would represent the school at state, he done what I told him to and explained that he could not because his dad was the one who had done the project. 
I was called to the school that year to explain. I did explain to them that this was the true nature of these projects. A majority of the winning projects were done by the parents and did not deserve merit to the kids. I further explained that before I'd be doing another one of these projects as a mojority contributor they'd better do a few things for me. They asked about that one. It just so happens that this happened the same year they had cut several classes from our vo-tech program. I explained that I would do the amount of work they wanted from me on science projects when programs such as auto mechanics was brought back to the school system.

My main problem gets down to a much more prevelant issue. 
Forcing science fair projects down the throats of some of these kids to the extent that some teachers do, does not help make more scientists or make the kids more intertested in it. It is just homework for parents. Us parents have enough to do. We don't need this crap. 
Besides that, I think the entire school model these days is crap anyway. Stop pushing 100% of kids to be college ready. Some kids just are not cut out for college. That's ok though. We still need mechanis, plumbers, roofers, and a long list of other jobs that you don't need a full college education for.

Yes, I do have experience with this subject as well. My oldest son graduated with a certificate of completion. For those that don't know, that's where he was in special education and basically completed school without being able to pass the tests. The boy has a learning disability. He tried hard in school, but after fourteen years of it, he can barely read and write his own name. He can do other things well though.
Around the time he started high school, he wanted me to teach him to weld. I am not a good teacher and told him to take metal trades at vo-tech. When he signed up, they sent me a letter telling us they didn't allow special ed students to go to vo-tech. 
I raised all holy hell at the school, then the administator, and finally the school board. My argument was simple. Kids like this one, who had plenty of common sense, but could barely read and write; these were the kids who need vo-tech the most. My simple explanation was that it was certain he was not going to be a book-keeper. So he need to go learn a trade. 
They wound up reluctantly allowing my son to take metal trades. I think they done it mainly to shut me up. From the start, the teacher there helped my son with the written tests, because he knew he couldn't do them. On the other hand though, the teacher said my son was the only student he had who could not only run, but explain every aspect of every machine in the shop, with safety and proficiency. That same son is now a member of the iron worker's union, doing what he learned in metal trades, and making over eight thousand a year. 
By the way, that boy never done a science project the entire time he was in school.

I'm sorry folks. 
I'll get off my soapbox now. 
I just needed to rant . 
I feel a little better now.
I'll let ya'll get back to your peace and quite and I'll get back to my coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave*, I'm glad you clearified that. My eyes aren't open enough to see that little period yet this morning…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good rant William,
I can agree with what you said, homework and projects from school are for the students to do, not parents.
Where parents come into the picture is as a resource for ideas and a guide for information procurement, other words, bounce project ideas to them and advise where pertinent information can be found, you can even critique their progress and make suggestions, but you never do it for them, after all these tests are to access the student, not the parents.
I taught for 8 years with college students, and I would gladly give them links to where information could be found, and advise them to look at manufacturers products. I gave them a selection of projects to choose from, and made them in to teams of four containing students that did not get along with each other to illustrate that you had to learn how to work together. What I did was unigue at the time, and it was VERY successful.

Woody wood, wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William*, We want to see your blue ribbon…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, How's the house jobs coming, the camera shots are certainly better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fire is lit, coffee is hot, and donuts are consumed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I aint got time to work on the house. I'm too busy trying to get my puter and cameras going so you can have pictures to look at…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Might be time for a new computer Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin to order a new one. Haven't decide on Windows 7 or 8. Maybe go one of each…..


----------



## patron

that's a good idea marty

set them up to talk to each other

you can spend more time 
eating and sleeping

have a bell go off
if you have a good idea


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not gonna work David. The cow uses a bell for her ideas and it goes off all of the time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You could always go with flashing lights & whistle, for a bright idea. The good thing being that the lights & whistle would onlt be used once, as your signature line so aptly implies!!!

William,
That wasn't a rant, it was a statement of fact!!!

BTW: I'm hoping to take a train "ride", one like Tom Cruise enjoyed in "Risky Business"!!!

Rex,
I hope your appointments go well & that you get some productive shop time!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I'm not sure Tom Cruise would be interested in a train ride with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or are you gonna be the drunk that Cruise helped off of the train???


----------



## Bagtown

*William *- That was very well said.


----------



## superdav721

I own a cutting torch now. HAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAH watch out!


----------



## Mosquito

A completely understandable rant, *William*. I remember my "science fair" project… I'm only in my 20's, so this was only about 11 or 12 years ago, but a friend and I made a solar powered boat. We used an old battery operated boat that I had, wired it up with a K'Nex solar panel I had, hid the wires, added some paint, and off we were. No parental help, and it was a lot of fun. And *THAT* is what they should be encouraging… I agree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You can get the same results with a really dull blade. It burns the wood and the room fills up with smoke…..


----------



## Kreegan

I don't think I'd go with a Windows 8 machine. I've heard nothing good about them. Seems Microsquash released yet another buggy product. Wait till they get to service pack 1 at least.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Buy a Windows 7 PC and get Windows 8 Pro for $14.99*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, An upgrade might be worth $15 just to play with it…..


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm… I run windows 8, and haven't run into any issues with it yet, and I'm considered a "power user"...

The main thing people dislike about it is the new start/tile interface. But, I ask you this question, how often do you just sit with the start menu on your computer open anyway? I just hit the windows key, type the program I want, and hit enter. That still works exactly the same on Win 8, so I don't have a problem there. I'd say go for it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Mosquito…..

BZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz *SQUISH*


----------



## Mosquito

Not a problem


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday, I thought I heard sleigh bells outside the shop. When I ran outside, all I saw was a FEDEX truck and a fat little bearded guy messing with chains on grate between the cargo and the cab. 
Soon he reappeared carrying this.








I rushed into the shop lest the wife see it and start ragging on me for buying more tools. She just doesn't understand.
Soon I had the box opened and what to my wondering eyes should appear but this.








I soon had it in it's rightful place.








Can't wait to start making raised panels. Yeah, right!


----------



## patron

what a great present for the wife

good you are keeping it secret
till christmas morning

she will be speechless !


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene*, I have one of those myself. Love the built in router lift on it…..


----------



## Gene01

*Marty,* I was thinking just hand held for those raised panels. 
What could go wrong?


----------



## Gene01

You bet,* David*. She will be ecstatic as well. The router base is just a teaser. Wait til she opens the I-Box!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wonderful toy Gene


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hand held is good….. Don't forget to slow the RPM's down a bit for your panel cutters…..


----------



## Kreegan

That Bosch is a great router. It, my drill and bandsaw are the three power tools that I'll never let the Schwarz pry out of my hands.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

I've learned the hard way that it just doesn't pay to be an early adopter of Microsoft products. And I used to work there.

Rich


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice router Rich,really like that drum sander , * *


----------



## Gene01

You talkin to me, eddie?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good morning eddie, Grab some coffee and open your eyes. Rich is the one that is holding the big guy in the blue shirt…..


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah the router is Gene's new baby. I have that same one though.

I love this picture of my dog. He's normally sweet and friendly, but he has this total "Get that $&*(ing camera out of my face!" look in this picture. I think he was enjoying his dad time.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

So I went to a dental specialist this morning. I had a root canal a month ago and the tooth still hurts. This guy recommends redoing the root canal, so I go talk to the scheduling lady. She's like "You want to do that this year or next?". My tooth hurts like hell, so I tell her ASAP. She says I only have about 600 bucks of dental benefits this year and the root canal redo will cost at least 1600. So I scheduled it for Jan 2. 1000 bucks is a lot of wood and tools…

Rich


----------



## Gene01

Man-O-Man, Rich. Sorry to hear that.
Did they give you a scrip for pain meds?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry i meant *Gene* .looked like a drum sander behind that fine router your wife got


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Marty* i got some coffee but ran out of creamer and all i had was bailey and i think williams right if you like a little in it you will love a lot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rich* Genes right get some thing fpr the pain its long time to be in pain till next year and stayy with just hand tools till you get thur with them, at the least be real carful of the AC


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did everyone go it was just the spell checker i forgot to put the little " on the s on heres and it put the herpes there i wasnt sent it to yall


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - I think you should get a job at Microsoft…....they can see if they can invent a spellcheck that's eddie proof!


----------



## JL7

Of course - they won't help for you to respond to the right poster…..more baileys for sure…


----------



## JL7

How come everybody's gettin' new toys?? No FEDEX Santa here…..


----------



## JL7

OK - I did get a new router bit….........not real exciting…...could blog on it tho if anyone is interested….


----------



## Gene01

Good eye, eddie. It's a kit 'Flat Sander" from Stockroom Supply. 
Ever try Bailey's over Vanilla ice cream? As we used to say back home "Good s*&t, Maynard".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *Jeff* thats a thought but would rather go to work for baileys ,i been thinking of asking Rex if he had any connections there to get me hired


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got some Butter Pecan ice cream im going to try it BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Did you fall down? "BRB" means "Be Right Back", you've been gone for 1.5 hours! That ain't right back!!!

I bet he finished the bailey's & passed out!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks folks. My first dentist gave me a prescription for Vicodin. I've only taken 2 so far, but I have them if I need them.

I love Baileys. Got a big unopened bottle from Costco in the cabinet right now. I got some macadamia liquer from Hawaii when we went. I like to mix a little of that in the Baileys. Tastes awesome. Hmmm, speaking of…

Rich


----------



## superdav721

Wood?


----------



## JL7

The evidence trail thus far….one empty container of Butter Pecan ice cream…..


----------



## JL7

Wood (x2)


----------



## JL7

The danger dish….....don't try this at home…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Wood (X3)


----------



## Bagtown

Wow Jeff, that looks risky.


----------



## JL7

Bags, the first one didn't scare me enough, so I built 2…..good thinking…..right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just happen to have some Bailey's and Columbian Coffee ice cream….. BRB…..


----------



## Kreegan

I have all the makings of a mudslide here. Baileys, chocolate syrup, vodka, vanilla ice cream and mocha flavor Kahlua. Have to wait till tomorrow though. 

Rich


----------



## JL7

I have no Baileys or ice cream….....BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Since your running out, can you pick some up for me?


----------



## JL7

Too late Randy…Oh I spose I can…..BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think the Balies didnt take to the butter pecan very well so i put a shot of vodaka and a shot of tekillya and wait BRBBB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yep on to something here wait till i tell Rex ,that in Louisiana we have Balies too LA mud slide


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont drink in the shop thought ,if i do i dont turn anything on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* that router bit looks like it could sent a board a flying be carefull


----------



## patron

morning all …..... BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

BRB….

I gotta track down Jeff….

He has MY Bailey's!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Dave got his Christmas present from the wife early.
A Friskars splitting axe.
Oh boy I am going to split some wood,BRB


----------



## JL7

Sorry Randy - the Balies doesn't go with ice cream, I'm off to get vodaka and a shot of tekillya…........BRB


----------



## TedW

BRB = Bind Rinking Baily's


----------



## JL7

Bind Rinking Baily's = Binge Drinking Baileys….per Google…


----------



## JL7

So Dave - No BRB with the new Friskars…....OK…?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL ,yall are a mess


----------



## superdav721

Ok.
Danger dish?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back and I found eddie…..


----------



## superdav721

When I'm on my death bed, I want my final words to be "I left one million dollars in the"


----------



## superdav721

I love how it's December and no one even cares about the end of the world anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Nice ice cream bowl ya got there…..


----------



## superdav721

I hope Santa brings my coworkers a clue this this year.


----------



## superdav721

Google is obviously a girl because it won't let you finish your sentence without suggesting something else.


----------



## superdav721

There are two types of people in the world: 1. People who understand and appreciate sarcasm. 2. Idiots.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did ya get a new adz and a pair of pajamas?????


----------



## JL7

Ok Dave, not like James Bond danger dish…..probably more like Austin Powers….


----------



## TedW

Today, building owner and I lugged 18 sheets of 5/8 drywall to the 2nd floor. Also, he decided to replace the cheap sheet vinyl on the bathroom floor with tile. The original floor is that old 3" thickset floors with porcelain hexagon tiles, which is too messed up to save. That and some planning for the kitchen was pretty much all we accomplished today, so when I got home I gathered all the tools and stuff I'll need for the electrical and tile. Then we went to a Mexican restaurant and stuffed our faces till we couldn't eat any more. I was doing some research online till 2 this morning, so after I got home I nodded out till about 1/2 hour ago. I dreamed about wood.


----------



## TedW

Dave, by the time you're on your death bed, they will wonder why you care about some measly million dollars.


----------



## superdav721

I'm not a huge fan of the cold winter but at least it gets kids to pull their pants up properly.


----------



## superdav721

Whoever said "Nothing is Impossible" is obviously never tried to staple water to a tree.


----------



## JL7

Dave, you gotta lay off the google for awhile man…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You're a mess…..


----------



## superdav721

Bored? Send a text message to a random number saying: "Im Pregnant"


----------



## superdav721

When I dance, people think I'm looking for my keys.


----------



## superdav721

Dear Santa: I have been good for the past week or so. Lets just focus on that.


----------



## JL7

Someone take his Friskars away….quick


----------



## superdav721

Dear MTV, I was wondering if could get my "M" back, since, you know, you're not using it.


----------



## superdav721

Freak people out in public restrooms by saying "come in" when they knock on the stall door.


----------



## superdav721

I feel bad for kids growing up in a world without Twinkies.


----------



## superdav721

BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Ah, Twinkies…

Now we will never know if Twinkies dunked in Bailey's is good or great!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Big Brown Truck" from UPS, delivering my Amazon order, will be leaving these at my doorstep, in a couple of days!!! I got the 3-Piece set; 12", 24" & 36"!!!


----------



## JL7

Sweet…...I mean, you suck….


----------



## Gene01

eddie, Sounds like a fine dish of ice cream.
Dave B., your a sicko. I love it.
Randy, that 12 incher makes a dandy scraper. It's already beveled, just needs an edge.
Rich, with that mix of liquors you don't need no steeenkin Vicodin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene is spot on, Rich. Use that Vicodin sparingly, save the Vicodin!!! The liqour can be replaced without a prescription!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Get a 3×3x48 aluminum angle iron and mount a handle on it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man one bowl of ice tream and yall are west a wagging


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I think your spell check is broke…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
As I am an "anal retentive, OCD afflicted perfectionist", I wanted, err, NEEDED something that I could "BELIEVE" to be "true, flat & straight", for machine setups. Some would say they are "overkill", but for $100.00, it's a bargin. True precision straightedges from Starrett and what not can go for thousands of dollars. I was frugal!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay marty i dont use it anymore its got a virus


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you are right cant staple water to a tree but you can water a staple to a tree no thats not right BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the story that I would tell eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, This is at the auction Saturday









and this


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going after this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you ever found a part on the floor and spent the next couple of days trying to figure out what it came off of???


----------



## superdav721

I hate that to Marty. Then I put it somewhere for safe keeping. I then figure out what it was for and cant find it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sweet Marty hope you get it ,auctions around here hardly ever have wood tools ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## superdav721

Internet >>>> Sleep


----------



## superdav721

Dear morning, go away.


----------



## patron

well as i said
i am back

now i am going back to bed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

one more day Dave and its shop time or honey do time either its the weekend


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Crap, what a day. won't go into it (chorus line sings thank God) but it was a bummer.
Didn't get to the shop, but I will tomorrow.
Sandra wanted to go out to eat earlier, so we stopped by a 7-11 for a bag of chips and stale cakes, washed down with Dr. Pepper (hers) and Lemonade. It's good to go out and have a splash occasionally

All this talk about my favorite drink….mmmm Baileys. You should try an ice cream milk shake with Baileys in it mmmmm. As you all know it's my favorite coffee creamer mmmmmmmm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Great video, of water being stapled to a tree. I was just gonna staple a ziploc bag of water to a tree. That is much more in keeping with the spirit!!!

Marty,
I have plans of building a panel saw, on the wall of the garage. However, for the right price…...

Rex,
I hope you got that shop time you were planning on!!!

As it is now tomorrow, I must check my pillow for dust mytes…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, Rex, I was hoping to see some more progress on your worktable/bench.
What are you doing Rex, it is now tomorrow, go get in that shop of yours!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Randy and the* Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity*


----------



## DIYaholic

Night, Rex.
Have fun in the shop tomorrow!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Kunk, calm down friend.
This thread is just an outlet for some guys to banter, share happenings, some good useful information, concern for others, part and full projects and above all else some fun and comradery. Most of us have one problem or another and we care about each other in many ways. It's the only thread where people say good morning to each other, share their day plan and say goodnight to each other. Now that cannot be bad, and you are most *welcome* to join with us with your 2 cents.

Our little band of brothers post many projects under their own thread, so this thread is really coffee break time to chill out and laugh.
It all may seem silly to you, but we don't do any harm, just enjoy each other's company. Please visit and join us often when you need a break, we''ll be happy to have you.


----------



## TedW

Klunk, I think you need a shot of Bailey's on your ice cream.


----------



## TedW

There's a bunch of sheep jumping over my bed… think I'm gonna lay down and count em. Good night, *everybody*!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Kunk *that would be Rex ,


----------



## TedW

87… 88… 89…. mmmmontana….


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning.

Pocket Taser Stun Gun, a great gift for the wife.
adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to safety….?? WAY TOO COOL!
I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura ran in through the side door, picked me up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and
over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position, and tingling in my legs?The cat was making meowing sounds I had never heard before, clinging to a picture frame hanging above the fireplace, obviously in an attempt to avoid getting slammed by my body flopping all over the living room. Note: If you ever feel compelled to 'mug' yourself with a taser, one note of caution: there is no such thing as a one second burst when you zap yourself! You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. A three second burst would be considered conservative? SON-OF-A-BITCH, THAT HURT LIKE HELL!!! A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at that point), I collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape. My bent reading glasses were on the mantel of the fireplace. The recliner was upside down and about 8 feet or so from where it originally was. My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novocain, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. I had no control over the drooling. Apparrently I ******************** myself, but was too numb to know for sure and my sence of smell was gone. I saw a faint smoke cloud above my head which I believe came from my hair. I'm still looking for my nuts and I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return!!

P.S. My wife loved the gift, and now regularly threatens me with it!
'If you think Education is difficult, try being stupid.'


----------



## superdav721

Well said Rex, well said.


----------



## superdav721

BRB


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kunk*- I may not be funny or bright. But You will NEVER see me come over to your thread and insult you and your friends. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I went to bed early last night with a splitting headache.
I learned a very important lesson yesterday.
3M Super 77, the spray glue I use to attach my scroll patterns to wood, is some powerful stuff.
Here's the lesson. Pay close attention, especially if you scroll and smoke like I do.
If you are smoking a cigarette while mounting patterns, and you drop your cigarette in the wet glue, DO NOT SMOKE IT!
I should have known better than that.
I did not realize though that I had a problem until the shop walls were dancing, I was talking to Elvis Presley, and the shop cat was scolding me for making such a stupid move. 
That last one was the weirdest part, since I don't have a shop cat.
After some fresh air to bring you down off your glue high, you'll have one helluva headache.

The clock project is coming along nicely. 
I am almost done with it. 
I am busy this morning, but hope to be back on it this evening.

Well I'm off my friends.
I promised to carry my wife to her mother's grave this morning.
So I have some coffee to put in me and some miles to put behind me. 
Ya'll have a super stupidly stupendous day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I see you have experienced the new "healthcare" solution for Herpes prevention. Anyone seeing you during/after that wouldn't touch you!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy said,
"I may not be funny or bright."

Confession time?
No truer words have ever been spoken on this thread.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since we're making confessions, here's mine.

I'm not a real woodworker, 
But I play one in my shop.


----------



## TedW

Don't listen to them *Stumpy*, you are funny and, well… you are funny. Now *Mike* with the pocket taser.. he's bright!


----------



## TedW

Confession: I'm not a real woodworker, but if I didn't have a noise sensitive neighbor living above my work space, I would play one in my shop.

I was informed yesterday that when then neighbor moves out at the end of the month, the apartment is already leased to a couple. The husband works during the day but the wife is a teacher looking for work. Not sure how that's going to play out. If she finds work quickly and/or is not sensitive to noise, then I may have my shop back again.


----------



## DIYaholic

From the sounds of the "Pocket Taser Test", would be criminals are now going to not only need ski masks, but will also need to start wearing "Depends" undergarments for protection!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you guys been getting non-serious after midnight again???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I have that problem when I do electrical work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only 4 donuts for me this morning. I'm on a diet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, I started building a panel saw cuz I got tired of dragging out the saw horses when I needed to cut down a 4×8 sheet. But if the price is right, This will be another project that I won't have to finish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're safe *Ted*, We never considered you a wood worker…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I actually AM a woodworker. I can make just about anything out of wood: sawdust, scraps, splinters… sawdust…


----------



## Gene01

Tried an experiment.
Had the Ice cream and Baileys milk shake before bed last night. Slept like a baby. 
A little Baileys in my coffee this morning and it seems to have the opposite effect. 
Conclusion? Baileys tastes good.
Off to the shop, with Rex, David, eddie and the rest of you designer fire wood manufacturers.
Play nice, y'hear.


----------



## superdav721

I aint playing nice with no one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What you are really saying is: You ARE playing "nice" with someone! Who is it & we want pictures!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I owe you $4.95 for your splinter project, I made 2 of them last week and they turned out great…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't show them that you're skeered Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene*, I'll draw my own conclusion….. BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

*Marty,* It *is* good. As Lilly Tomlin used to say, "I'm unanimous in that".


----------



## boxcarmarty

unanam….. unanimin….. uninamin….. *eddie*, We're gonna need spell check on this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW *Rex*, Well put on #24105….. sniff

I aint crying, I'm just allergic to wood…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks. It's a little after 10 in the morning here and I've already done more work today than I did the rest of the week. Why do things always wait till Fri to fall apart?!?

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

I am not a woodworker, and only play one in my shop on the rare occasions my son actually naps on the weekend. I think today is a beer at lunch sort of day. Bleh. BRB.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good belated morning everyone.
Just going for my last appointment of the "meds week". It's just the dreaded "voodoo" shot which I hope is not going to affect me so badly like it did on other occasions. Then it's Shop Time where I'll see what damage I can do there.
I'll update later. Everyone have a great, safe day.
Be nice to Kunk, I feel that he could use a few friends to ease his frustrations, we all know how that is on this thread, so don't be a stranger Kunk, we are here anytime you feel you need an escape.


----------



## patron

have a good day all

BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Kunk, no battires required here i mean apologizes except to Rex and Ted they have a soft spot for sheep ,why would one to eat stuff like that i dont know , they have a stew with there eye balls noiw thats a little out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you always play nice ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Wow kunk*, 300 yr old??? That would make you old enough to have made the wooden wheels on Rex's baby carriage….


----------



## patron

well here we are back

been working the door casing arch tops

WHAT A BEAR

9 layers of 1/8" x 5" in a circle 26 Diam.
this is dry for now
need to let it set and relax
before the glue










like stringing a crossbow
and working the clamps in unison
then praying the whole thing 
doesn't sproing clamps at light speed
when i need to move one for more thread
and continue










so far so good
the glue-up should be fun


----------



## patron

hey kunk

WELCOME TO THE WACKY WORLD OF WOOD HEADS

sometimes we all talk at the same time
and wonder if anybody is out there

sometimes we just talk to ourselves
and wonder if there is anybody home

or like wimmpy
there is always 
next thursday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David thats going to be a awesome door ,should be a very happy customer,glad you are getting some work coming your way ,


----------



## patron

thanks eddie
reprieve for now on that one

but tomorrow my bud will be here 
to check out the horse trunk
i haven't started yet

guess we know what i'll be working on today and tonight
glad i slept good last night 
gonna be a long one tonight


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Kruk* there is one standing rule here dont ever ,ever bring up Trains here William and Marty get there draws all in a wad over them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David thats going to be a big trunk ,wonder why they want to put there horse in a trunk but hay toeachhis own


----------



## patron

i'd give you a peek
but you have all seen a pile of wood before

maybe tomorrow
i'm still drinking coffee here 
working my way to it


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## patron

and choo choo too
to you toot too


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Kunk,
Please feel free to drop in, take your coat off & stay a while. You will have to brew the coffee though. We go through tons of coffee, almost as much as the saw dust that is created here.


----------



## TedW

The guy I'm working for was going to get the tile for the bathroom floor yesterday but his car got back-ended. Nothing to do at the job, so looks like I got a long weekend. I'm hoping the neighbors above my shop are away for the weekend so I can run my table saw. I have a pile of small pieces I need to cut down to size, then won't need the TS for much else after that, which means I can use my shop again - at least till I run out of the stuff I cut to size.

*David*, how far do you think that arch will shoot an arrow? Looks like it would make one serious crossbow.

*Stumpy*, you cheated… you counted sawdust twice.

*Rich*, good morning. It's almost noon here.

*Kluk*, I saved you a sheep, but then I ate it. Sorry. As for deleting posts, you have up to 1 hour to edit them.. can't delete them. It's sort of like a tattoo… you can't remove them but for a short while you can change them while the skin is still squishy. I was overly critical of somebody's project and wish I could delete it. I sent the guy a private message with an apology and explanation, but he never replied. Personally, I think Stumpy is a bigger person than that. I just let my comment fade away over time, which took quite a while as it was a pretty nice project. Anyway, I saved you a sheep, but then I ate it. Sorry.

*Rex*, may the aftereffects be mild and the shop damage be plenty.

Peace out, *chall*!


----------



## Kreegan

Looking good, David. Taking my son on the Santa train next weekend while Grandma is in town. I'll have to post some pics.

Rich


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just go back. David, that arch is awesome. you have matured from Boxman to Doorman, what a career path.
See, Kunk is just a regular guy like us (?) , we all have our good and bad days and the company we keep can help when we have those "off days".
Hope Kunk comes and visits our crazy gang often.


----------



## patron

i like guys that have degrees
in anything

i always learn something

and i do need that

having only the third degree myself

glad that is over for now rex

now let's see that flat table

ted can't you ask the upstairs folks
for an hour or two
so you can enjoy the day too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, just unpacked the belts, going to have something to eat, then off to the shop and give that sander a work out. Turned chilly here, will have to get some cold weather clothes on, no shorts today.


----------



## DamnYankee

Heading home in a bit. My wife has promised me I can spend the entire weekend in the shop (lots of Christmas to make)


----------



## patron

i need food to roger
just did the edge jointing
and sizing for the frames 
for the trunk build

food

then the thicknessing

and on to joinery

have a vague idea what i'm doing
do want to have some 3d for my bud
when he shows tomorrow

pants and shoes on here too
can't burn a fire yet 
the vacuum sucks the smoke out of the stove
so i need to leave the door open a crack
which defeats the point of a fire

will wait till the joinery part for that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy im going to gone a while over to HPYD Bertha got calendars as soon as i get him to take me off his blocked list


----------



## patron

i got a notice yesterday
my chisel plane is in there (july)










might be nice to get a current one
i been using the same one for 10 years now


----------



## Gene01

David's arch is fantastic. I wanna see that trunk! 
eddie, the got miniature horses in NM. 
For some strange reason, my dreams are not about planes…...or trains or automobiles. Well maybe about trucks.
Woke up last night 'cause I had a dream that I had wet the bed. Thank goodness it wasn't true. I didn't wet the bed. I was asleep in my easy chair.


----------



## patron

easy to wet the *easy* chair huh gene
i guess it all *depends*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Kreegan

And it just started snowing. Loverly.

Rich


----------



## superdav721

What is this snow?


----------



## Bagtown

Holy Crap!
Didn't anyone go to work today?
a bazillion posts. 

Took me almost an hour to read all of those.

I'm hoping to get into the shop this weekend to make some Christmas too.

Tonight is Midnight Madness in our little town. All the shops will be open to midnight with laots of sales and specials on. I've been awake since 3:00am. I'm gonna let someone else carry the load this evening. Hoping to get home soon and sleep. Might even take five minutes out to eat. too.

Thought I'd try mixing some Bailey's with sawdust.
BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

The "American Woodshop" is on. It's off to the shop as soon as the credits roll.

Mike,
I was able to post while at work, because I was waiting on one of our plows to be fixed. That and several 20 minute breaks. When I was hired, I was told not to break ANYTHING. I follow policy and refuse to break a sweat!!!


----------



## JL7

Home from *work* in the snow (what Rich said)......more on the way…

Cool video eddie…..I'm thinking about getting an elephant for the dog….

BRB


----------



## bandit571

There are a few people over at KUNK's thread, that just won't let that thread die. You know who I mean. Might get a fight going over there, but…..

Now about that Bailey's…...


----------



## Kreegan

Home again, home again, jiggity jig!!! It's time to make mudslides and watch the snow! :-D

Rich


----------



## DIYaholic

Keep the snow away from ME!!! I want shop time NOT plow/salt time!!!


----------



## JL7

The storm has just been upgraded to a winter storm warning…........Of course I *didn't* check to see if the snowblower will start…...........it's heading your way Randy…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Snow what snow ,remember one time i was flying to Michigan and a lady siting beside me was from there going home told her i hope it snows while im there i never saw more than a inch r two she said ,you really are a sick person ,
after a couple of weeks dealing with it is was pretty but a hassel to drive in ,didnt drive in it the first couple days but every body else was so i did and was thank ful for a front wheel drive rental that i was useing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Back from the shop. Did not get much sanding done, soon after I got into it, it started to rain, so I quickly tarped the table (it's outside) and got on with some sorting out and putting up things inside. Not a wasted time by any means, but not exactly what I wanted to do.
We are heading for some cold weather, Monday's temps forecast are from 22 degrees to 42 the high.

Hope everyone got something done today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We don't get much snow around here anymore. At least not like we used to. Some places in Michigan get several feet. When I was a little Stump we used to get a lot. But over the last decade it's been pretty low. Maybe it's because I leave the heat in the shop up so high I have to keep all the doors and windows open?

I have lived in Michigan most of my life, aside for a couple short periods elsewhere. And I never get tired of the snow. The cold is another issue. But the snow is fantastic… when we get it. Did I mention we don't get very much anymore?

*Kunk*- Once I called Charles Neil a dimwitted hillbilly who couldn't string two coherent sentences together. After I pulled my gigantic foot from my gigantic mouth, Charles and I made up and it's in the past. Same thing applies here. No need to remove any comment, we've all moved on. You are more than welcome to pop in and chat with us whenever you like.

*Our rules are simple:* Keep everything rated *PG *and no arguing about religion or politics. You can argue all you want about tools or your favorite coffee or how ugly Rex is. Anyone in our group that posts a project or video or thread is welcome to advertise it here so we can come over and comment. And, most importantly, make sure Randy takes his meds…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- I got something done today. Actually I got part of something done today. I started making a giant wooden cyclone!

*Question*... has anyone ever ran out of glue and been forced to use that half bottle of really old stuff you've had on your shelf because you hate to throw it away but were until now too afraid to use because it was so old and you didn't want to risk failure but now you are so desperate you decide to risk it but think the best way to see if it's still good is to taste it and your mouth gets all gooey and there're no cold ones in the fridge to wash it out? No reason, just asking…


----------



## JL7

So eddie - you are saying you haven't seen more than an inch of snow?? We had a 15 foot drift in the driveway when I was a kid…...no school that week…..

Rex - GOOD you got some shop time even if it not the priority project….....Any shop time is better than none!

Stumpy…..one side note…...Kunk was right on the fart thing…....just saying….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Jeff, ANY time I get to spend in the shop is really great. So what if I did not get to what I wanted to, just getting to and being in the shop is so rewarding.
If I got so bent out of shape if I didn't get what I wanted done, I'd be worse off than I am. Every day is a new day, get what you can out of it and be satisfied.
Thanks guys for the encouragement.


----------



## superdav721

Who farted?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nobody as far as I know Dave, but I do know that somebody crept in Randy's crypt, crapped and crept out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy's first resaw project?


----------



## JL7

You are welcome Rex…...even tho Marty is dating you back to Neanderthal Man….....

Wood (X4)


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was Jeff…..


----------



## Gene01

eddie, That news clip was amazing and heartwarming. Thanks.
Rex, You are so right. Any time in the shop is great. Glad you got some time in. 
Dave, It was Jeff….I heard it.


----------



## Kreegan

I am feeling gooooood! Mudslides are the bestest!

Glad you got some shop time, Roger. I hope to get some this weekend, since my mom will be in town and I won't get any next weeend.

We require pics, Randy! I want to see what the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity* can do! I got the illegitimate 10 inch lil brother of that saw.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, Stumpy, I hate to be the one to break this to ya man, but you're putting on the pounds. Mebbe your new cam adds pounds or something. I still love ya though.

Rich


----------



## JL7

It was me…...*.BRB*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kreegan*- I have gained a bit since my first episode. Thanks for noticing you naughty boy! I weigh a good 225-ish, which is a bit high for 5'10"-ish. But I also have a pretty large, muscular frame. It's what you chubby guys would call "big boned".

I was thinking of starting a "*Stumpy Nubs wants to look like Tommy Mac*" diet revolution. We could sell t-shirts and everything. I could work out until I got big pecs maybe become the next woodworking sex symbol.

Nah…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fresh from Alabama…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went to Woodcraft today, which is weird because I was just there yesterday, looking to buy a router bit. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a 11.25 degree chamfer bit? They didn't have one. Guess I'll have to buy online. Or maybe I should make a jig… hmmmmmmmm….


----------



## geoscann

*STUMPY* I think they refer to that as being a portly young lad. Maybe you should add a minute or two to doing warm up exercising on your videos. hehehehehehe


----------



## Kreegan

Hmm, then you could call yourself S-Chisel or Stumpisel or something like that. On second thought, no don't do that. You're the same height and weight as me. I'd been doing good and gotten down to 210, but Thanksgiving kinda waylaid me. Back up around 220ish. I ordered some of that Alli stuff. See if that helps me.

There's no way I'd get in front of a camera and make Youtube videos. I'd be mocked relentlessly. You're a braver soul than I. 

Rich


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nobody mocks me. They fear my biceps.

Actually I was a very skinny kid. I didn't even have a belly until my mid-20's. Problem is I married an amazing cook.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Randy*- Here's a tip for that new band saw that I learned the hard way today. When you are turning the wheels by hand to adjust the blade tracking, do NOT lay your finger on top of the bottom wheel. The space between the top of that wheel and the steel enclosure is far less than the thickness of my finger, which was pulled right through the gap. *The result is not pretty!*


----------



## JL7

Gotta sew my finger back on….....BRB


----------



## patron

perhaps with bigger pecks

you could run for governor 
of calif ....... er michigan


----------



## patron

peek




























now for some food


----------



## superdav721

Who is that feller with the lady in the white dress?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I didn't cut the finger, just smashed it good. It's turning black under the nail. But it's a good excuse to get a little sympathy from the missus!

Whenever a small accident like that happens it makes me think of how easy it is to have a big accident. If I put my finger on top of the wheel while I turned it without thinking, I could just have easily put it somewhere worse. Every once in a while we all need to step back and refocus.


----------



## gfadvm

Eddie, That is a really touching video. I was scared to click on the one titled Bella mourning….Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Kreegan

The mudslides have done me in. Night all!

Rich


----------



## JL7

Here ya go eddie….....a bit of gaga…..


----------



## Bertha

Alexandre, I'm sporting 7/8" flaccid out of a cold pool. After y'all got called out for locker room humor. friendship (insert aghast face) and general wastefulness, I am here at your at your leisure to bring filth as required. I just urinated over the fiscal cliff, I sharpen tools on cinder blocks, don't square my fence, and I wire 200 Amp panels with 16 Ga wire. I'm also a transvestite adult baby bear cub.
.
Carry on with pride, my friends.


----------



## superdav721

Well said Al, well said.


----------



## Gene01

Did someone fart again?


----------



## JL7

not me this time….


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

I have made my way out of the shop and into Cyberspace…...

Howdy Bertha!
At least you sharpen tools, I have yet to sharpen any of my chisels or planes. But then again, that explains the gaps in my joints! Thanks for stoppin' in. Did you bring/brew any coffee???

Guys,
We have a guest…..
PLEASE stop farting!!!


----------



## patron

hey al

come on in 
and drop …... ah …. have a seat

always good to see ya

have you guys 
found a plane worth mentioning yet

i only got the little block plane
and the one in your calendar

thanks for that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well done Al….. LMAO…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, Nice horse cage…..


----------



## patron

got a reprieve
the dude called
may not be here till sunday
or monday

i went into this without to much plan
am modifying some still

hows the new room coming 
got the stove hooked back up yet


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had it fired up last night. Had to open the doors to cool things off before going to bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't been in the shop much the past few days, so haven't got much more done. Gonna get back on it after the auction tomorrow. Need to try to find some kind of order before Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would also like to tear out the pantry and rebuild a couple of cabinets in the kitchen before Christmas, But that might be pushin it a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Without a plan is how I do most of my work…...


----------



## patron

well enjoy it as you can marty

after all you get to look at it for years to come

lots of times these things seem so simple
but the work brings up new problems 
and new ideas too

that's always been the fun part for me


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I bought this house 6 years ago, it was nothing but a shell. I threw alot of things together just to get moved in. Now I have a better feel for the house and going back and redoing things to suit my needs…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a nice surprise to have visit from Al, it's what Dreams are made of. 
Well, even though I had a nice little nap, I'm tired and will be going to bed soon. It's been a satisfying day, got to the shop, actually did something and found a guy out there who needed a hug, mission accomplished.

See you all in the morning, That's a nice play pen you are making David.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today was a day of one step forward and two back….

All I had to do at work today, was to fill the salters with salt. Total of about 2.0 hours of driving back and forth. Easy, Peasy! Yeah right!!! Turns out the plow wouldn't work. So, my day turned from 2.0 hours to 6.0 hours!!! I HATE it when that happens!

Ok, the day is not lost. Head to the shop, to figure out the counter/bench over the jointer. Dang, I need to switch mobile bases. I need to swap the mobile bases, between the jointer and the RAS. That means elevating each machine, remove the base it is on, reconfigure them for their new machine and then marry them to their new machine. Sounds easy enough. Anybody know what a 1950's DeWalt RAS weighs, or a Ridgid jointer??? Yeah, I'm doing this solo, so some cribbing and careful grunt work are called for. The RAS has been swapped out. DONE! The jointer needs a ply panel cut and painted, before I can say the base is done. That will be done tomorrow, as I needed a cold one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a good evening, I'm off to my horizontal resting place…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My post went AWOL!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Slumber well, REX

Marty,
I hope termites invade your dreams!!!


----------



## superdav721

Wood.


----------



## JL7

once again…....


----------



## patron

g'nite guys

i'm all coffee'd up here
so i guess i'll just keep working
maybe eddie will come along soon


----------



## JL7

Hey David…...

found another version….


----------



## patron

thanks jeff

i figured you'al would be dropping tonight
after the party at baileys
last night

makin' more coffee here
still early here yet


----------



## JL7

Cool arch build David…. Sometimes gets tough to comment with all the traffic….

I am certainly going to build some bent lam parts some day…......


----------



## patron

they aren't to hard jeff
this one was just a bear
being so narrow
i didn't want to have to cap the edges later
i could have done saw kerfs on the back side
and the pine doesn't like to bend to much

i will do a blog
when they are done


----------



## JL7

I keep thinkin I'm going to build an arched shop door…...I really don't have the experience but, get inspired by folks like you…...It always comes down to there's a way to do it…....figure it out…


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't need to build no stinkin' arch…..
McD's has a gold one, that I get to see all the time!!!


----------



## JL7

This ones for you Randy:


----------



## patron

i got a pair of ski boots years ago
at the mall

the guy was talking about building an arched door
when he found out i was a woodworker

he would call me for a couple of months
and ask the next step

i guess he did make one
with the casing too

i never saw it
or heard from him again

you will get all the benefit
of a blog with pictures and text

and of course there is always PM's too

might as well make one big enough
to get the sailboat out of the basement
you could sell it to NCIS


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the great video, Jeff! Brings back memories I can actually remember. Not really, I can never rmember my memories!!!

David,
The arch does look great!!!

As the video is so aptly called…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

That was almost rude of me…..

Good night David.


----------



## JL7

Gotta go myself…...

I leave you all with this:


----------



## patron

nite guys

sleep in tomorrow
it's saturday

hey eddie
where are you ?


----------



## JL7

Almost forgot…...

recommended reading:


----------



## patron

looks like a real winner

does it come in audio
so we can listen in the shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay David its another day in paradise ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Jeff* got to love that GaGa and shes a wood worker too .her and Taylor Swift ought to do a duet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

door starting to come together David ,what they going to put in that big trunk


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well alone again , lots of dibble and dabbling been going on here , 
hay *Berta* please stop urinating off the fiscal cliff im down here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

here a good one


----------



## patron

the girl it's for is a horse worker (?)
she teaches something in an 'equestrian' place
and gives the horses medicine too
so it will have keyed locks
on the top
and the two drawers

she had kidney problems at 16
and her uncle gave her one of his

her mom and dad are good friends of mine
and are getting this for her
they have given me the green light 
on doing my art as i see fit

i got to meet nicole twice
nice young lady

all our prayers for her
are being answered 
she is doing fine now


----------



## patron

i'm still working here eddie
just come by from time to time
see whats going on
and get some coffee


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David you were serious it is a horse trunk well they got the best to build it . Thank God for answered prayers glad shes doing fine now and looking forward to seeing it finished ,and sure it will be grand and strong


----------



## TedW

Save some of that coffee for morning, David.

Guys, I was just thinking how we could make a sitcom.. call it Stumpers or or something. Every episode would take place at a different members work shop. Themes could be like we spill sawdust all over the neighborhood when… wait, who keeps their torpedo heater next to the solvents cabinet? Anyway, it blows up. That could be an episode. i'm thinking how much Davids arch looks like a crossbow. I'm sure we could do something with that. I don't know… just thinking.

Those darn sheep are jumping over my bed again. I gotta lay down and and count them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im up for a while not much shop time as im out of stock but cedar , kids got me re building closets and stuff for them thats about it here ,figuar sooner r later they are going to settle up on my disability case been going on sensc july its adding up ,its sure messed me up counting the chickens before they hatched ,and its my fault sent the wrong papers work in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted they would proable want to have most of us committed somewhere


----------



## patron

it is bigger than those old steamer trunks
and made of rock maple
what i'm working towards
is bringing the weight down
yet keep it super solid

lots of mortice and tenons
the tools are all tied up
as each is dedicated to a specific task

hows by you tonight

hi ted
saw you wandering around here
hope you get to do some shop


----------



## patron

sometimes i miss comments
as they post just before mine
and i forget to go up and look

guess that's what happens when we all write at once

well ted sleep well 
sheep are better than some things

just hang on eddie
things will come right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what tool are you using for the mortice and tenons they look like big ones .

it will all work out they say it all comes out in the wash i think mine is in the spin cycle


----------



## TedW

Eddie, we're already committed somewhere… what do you think this forum is?

I'm laying some bathroom floor tile tomorrow, not sure how many hours it's going to take. If it's not too late when I get home and my neighbors are out, then I'll cut all my pieces to size so I won't need the table saw any more. I really do like my neighbors, but I can't wait till they move out so I can make some noise.

I'm gonna go count them sheep now. I'll try to save a few for Kluk, in case he's missing Montana. Baaaaaaahhhh…

Good night!


----------



## TedW

About the typing at the same time, David… I see what you mean.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Ted if you get a hundred you got a herd


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its nothing Marty said its just the cyber port hole is getting over loaded


----------



## patron

morticer
will do up to 1" bit 
18" travel










tenons i always do on the table saw
with dado blades


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a hoss there David , got a few to do soon but looks like it will be the chisel and hammer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex *, Megan Kowalewski made this about her cancer. Thank you to my fellow warriors and nurses for being a part of this.


----------



## patron

what i learned first 
was hand work

these machines are just doing things faster
and are only as good as the operator

learn by hand
and you will never get caught out
then when you have more tools
you will know what is important


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice video Eddie, nice mortise r David.
I just woke and made myself a coffee, wasn't feeling too good last night, so I went to bed early.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rex , now i got to get some coffee and i have one last twinkee i was going to save it and build a frame for it but too late


----------



## patron

hey roger

up with the tards tonight

coffee it is here too

is it still raining down your way
or will you maybe get to sand some more


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, here's our forecast:

We should remain warm through Sunday afternoon. Rain chances look slim on Saturday and Sunday, but the best we have seen in quite some time.

We are still expecting the strongest cold front so far this season to blow through the area on Sunday. This system will hopefully bring a little rain, although this all depends on the timing of the front.

It will certainly bring a big change in temperatures with highs early next week in the 40s and lower 50s and mornings in the 20s and 30s! Wind chills on Tuesday morning could be as low as the TEENS!

We had some TINY sprinkling showers yesterday that just about got the ground wet and then stopped, the sky looked like there was more to come.
I will be able to sand some more today, I wheel something out of the shop so the big ass table can go inside.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

These were the belts I got and for the little I used one, they are great.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GT43D0/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The follow up belts I got are:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BQR03S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been raining here for a coupe days now ,our weather temp wise follow that area so it will cool off here too get rid of some of these bugs for a while


----------



## patron

just checked my weather here

sunday morning -1*

25* right now
down to 19* by dawn

i haven't lit a fire yet tonight
the vacuum sucks the smoke out of the stove

i got those doors and the box close to the stove 
(no room anywhere else)


----------



## patron

those look like good belts 
but i don't see any 6,000 grit
for bringing out the 'chatoyance'
is it still on order


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I will certainly be prepping the stove today, so when the cold front hits, I can work in the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

6,000 grit? David, this is a work table/bench, not a Chippendale. The main reason for sanding the top in the first place is just to make it flat where the 2×6's differed. The 150 grit is the best it will be.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I think we are going to have much the same weather over the next week. Time to get your long Johns on.


----------



## patron

sounds like a good plan

i guess taking sandra out to dinner
the other night
got you some points

just use ear muffs
in case she thinks of something

you can merrily
not hear


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

'chatoyance and Chippendale BRB i got to go goggle those words wish yall would use regular words thought Chippendale was male strippers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got it now chatoyance sanding down to a baby butt smooth and Thomas Chippendale. a english furniture maker looks to have made for the rich and famous but was also a cabnit builder , see i can learn


----------



## patron

i'm wid you on the 150 grit

that's as low as i go

i always get a laugh
about the 6,000 grit guys

no way jose


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys i got to check my eye lids for some cracks ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Need any putty Eddie?


----------



## patron

his work is marked with a slice off of one filial 
he said only God made perfect things
that's what the antique dealers go by


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah David, 120 would be good enough. This project is not a beauty contest, it's a meat and potato bench.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Rex but they are pretty chatoyance already


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Whoa Eddie, those big words.


----------



## patron

been good eddie

get some rest
there are closets to be worked on

glad you got your girls
keep 'em happy pappy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep Eddie, get some shut eye and dream of those big words.


----------



## patron

plan on eating there do ya


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well David, it looks like it's just you and I left. Surprised Ham has not risen yet, he's usually an early bird.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did Thomas Chippendale say that for real


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite yall


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Eddie, his signature on a piece of furniture was a booger under the center.


----------



## patron

well i think ham is singing allot lately
all different shows too
and the roady thing

here is where i'm at now
done morticing
just one more rail over the drawers
and around to hold the bottom
just cut and tenon them


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Coming along really well David, you are certainly a guy who can turn his hand to many things.


----------



## patron

just about anything 
that needs being done
but women and money


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear you David, no great answers, we just have to keep moving forward somehow.


----------



## patron

that's the plan
keep on keepin on

i did read that the govt. 
said the world will not end

so we got plenty of time still


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Govt. is right, so the misery continues.


----------



## patron

we may all have to move to china
and look for work


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't fancy that David. Got to find a niche.
I'm getting drowsy, so I'm going to try and get another couple of hours's sleep in, or I'll pay for it when I get to the shop.
I'll be back later before I go to the shop.
So if you are still up, we can talk again.


----------



## patron

well rex
i just ran down
time to z out here

have a great day today

the morning shift should be along soon

g'nite


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be back after a while David, talk to you then.

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleep well, Gentlemen. You too, Rex!

Good morning Sawdust sniffing Stumpers,

David,
That bird cage , err, horse chest is lookin' good. Of course, I'm lookin' at from some 2200+ miles away, so who knows!!!

Rex,
Be careful not to sleep through shop time!!! Rather than "sawing wood", ya wants to be makin' saw dust.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get some rest and we'll take over from here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

80 posts since midnight and the sun is just coming up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, A couple of more slats in there and it ought to hold a horse just fine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*David*, They make door seals for those stoves if they leak that bad. $5-15 dependinding on the size. Even comes with a tube of glue to install it. I was looking at it at Menards yesterday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' there, Marty. What do you plan on breaking today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Randy, I'll be headin' out in a bit to the auction. I'll see what I can fit in the back of my truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably get me a set of those fancy straight edge rulers for a couple of dollars…..


----------



## Bagtown

Morning gents,

A little dreary out there this morning but above freezing.
Hoping nothing breaks today at the cafe so I can maybe get some Christmas made in the shop today.
Someone saw the big rustic artsy bowlish thing I made and wants to buy one "just like that". When I tried to explain it couldn't be "just like that", and I hinted that the cost would be substantial, she didn't seem to get it. Just as long as its ready next week. I told her I'd think about it this weekend.

Well, I'm off to put the teapot on and fry up some potatoes and eggs.

Have a good shop day everyone, and Dave don't burn down the shop with that new roman candle of yours.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Marty,

See if they got any pallet loads of twinkles at the auction.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just buy everything at that auction! You can sort through it all later, maybe resell some & make a profit!!!


----------



## Gene01

The sun is slow this morning, Marty. It's still dark here. 
That horse box is really looking good, David. What artistic magic will you impart to the lid and/or panels? How's the cross bow coming along? Stay warm, old buddy.
I think I had a dream again last night. But, I disremember it. Don't think it was about hand planes, though. Maybe drill bits. At least the bed was dry again. I'm glad. I hate to waste good Scotch. 
Get rested good, Rex. You too, David. 
I knew it wasn't you Jeff.
Bags, just tell her that if God wanted uniformity, all trees would be the same.


----------



## superdav721

Wow you guys were busy.
Eddie I use a chisel for morticing. It gets the job done.
Forge building today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Dave, You're almost done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I've been seeing twinkies and donuts at auctions…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Do you know where your fire extinguisher is??? Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I usually buy more then I should. But it doesn't show a profit when it's sitting on my shelf…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good luck at the auction, Marty. Remember, x-mas is coming and all us "Nubbers" would appreciate a stocking stuffer.

Here's a pic of my stocking, so don't worry about being able to fit something in!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Enough waffling for me! The coffee has been consumed. The waffles have been eaten. Time to head to the basement shop and complete the great "Mobile Base Switch-A-Roo"...........


----------



## Bagtown

We're all doomed.

http://video.ca.msn.com/watch/video/blonde-girl-explains-mph/1gl6odaa2


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning (yawn) again.
Well, I'm up again and it's daylight this time. Looks very overcast outside.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought THIS was Chippendale…


----------



## Bagtown

I'm supposed to be in the shop, but I'm busy watching Comanchero on the boob tube.
Somebody come and shut this thing off.


----------



## DIYaholic

The paint is drying on the ply panel for the mobile base. Guess that means it's nap time!!! Off to "Big Blue" & a couple other errands. See ya'll soon…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a blog update.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing at the auction today. I placed my share of bids but all it did was cost somebody else more money…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The safety speed cut C4 vertical panel saw sold for $800 to another guy who wanted it a little more then I did…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody mention a nap??? BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think that was *nap*kin…...
There is some drewel hanging off your chin!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy the floor with that new lumber


----------



## TedW

BRB


----------



## StumpyNubs

What do you call half a billion plywood rings cut at an 11.7 degree bevel with progressively smaller diameters all in a stack?

A cyclone. Yah, baby.

Now I'm off to rip 24 strips of wood with dual 82.5 degree bevels at 21 inches long. I need more glue…


----------



## TedW

I went in to work today, laid all the full sheets of bathroom tile that I could. I tried cutting a few tiles with my grinder and diamond wheel, but they chipped too much. Looks like I have to buy or rent a tile saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy is a *Mad Scientist* and I can prove it!!!

*CYCLOPS* = One Eyed Monster

*CLONE* = Replicant

Therefore…..

*CYCLONE = One Eyed Replicant Monster*

What are you using to collect the dust generated by cutting wood for your cyclone? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I have my tile saw loaded and on the way…..


----------



## Gene01

Coulda saved ya some time, Ted. A good tile saw and a new diamond blade is the only way to go. DAMHIK!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh yeah, I was suppose to work after my nap….. BRB…..


----------



## TedW

Okay Marty, I'll be waiting for ya…


----------



## TedW

Gene, had to try what I have before going out and spending money. I've actually achieved some pretty good cuts from the grinder in the past - just depends on the tile. These tiles didn't want to play nice. It would have been okay if the edges were to be covered, but it's tile floor to tile wall, so I need clean cuts. Oh well, gotta spend some money.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'll take nearly ANY excuse, err, reason to buy a new tool!!!

I did that just today:
The 12V DeWalt Screwdriver!









I already have the 12V Drill/Driver & 12V Impact Driver, now the set is complete.









No more changing out the bit for the driver between each task!!! Efficiency man, efficiency, plus a tool gloat to boot!!!


----------



## TedW

And the best part is now you have 4 batteries and 2 chargers! I'm assuming you bought the kit, right?

I got a good deal a few weeks ago on a new, unopened Makita 18V drill, impact driver kit. Found it on Craigs List for $150. It retails for $220 so a savings of about $80 considering I also didn't have to pay tax.


----------



## DIYaholic

Those sure are purdy, Ted. 

I bought each (3) seperately. I have the Screwdriver, Drill/Driver and the Impact Driver along with 3 chargers, 6 batteries and 3 carry cases. I think I'm good to go!!! Now when someone tells me to go screw myself, I have several options!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Lance the Dud says Ted is ugly.


----------



## TedW

LOL!! I guess I can give up my Hollywood dream.. I'm too ugly!


----------



## superdav721

HI guys. 
I AM NOT A MASON. Mortar does not like me!


----------



## TedW

I'm working on my come-back right now. Here's a hint…









I think it's time.


----------



## TedW

Dave, this might help…






There are a ton of masonry and brick laying videos on youtube… just watch and learn


----------



## DIYaholic

Masonry & stone work are not for me. I don't want to constanly be lifting heavy stuff, unless it is 12oz or less!!!

Enough slacking for me, I'm off to the Batcave, err, shop…..


----------



## patron

i'm no expert ted

maybe if you changed your picture
to a guy with a ponytail wig
and wraparound sunglasses

he might reconsider

just don't mention chicago


----------



## Bagtown

I like working with concrete.


----------



## patron

i like laying pipe

least i did
till i ran out


----------



## davidmicraig

Lance might have done you a favor Ted. Now you have an angle for your own show. Who wouldn't pick up the remote and turn to "Ugly Ted's Tips and Tricks for Homely Woodworkers?" Pitch that idea to the Home and Garden channel and I bet you not only get a show, but about 100 marriage proposals a week.


----------



## patron

all from martha stewart


----------



## davidmicraig

I bet she would be on board


----------



## TedW

I think we have a plan here… Ugly Ted, Martha on the Board.. this is workable!


----------



## Bagtown

Welcome to the *Ugly Ted* hour.
Take it away Ted.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BRB
I need some Baileys


----------



## patron

so ted holds martha on the board
and they craft new and interesting ….......

have to be a late night show
after the kids are asleep


----------



## davidmicraig

And ruin a huge demographic? For once, TV could truly be educational and entertaining at the same time.


----------



## bandit571

THE BatCave









toys being moved in…









might be fun…right, Robin?


----------



## patron

how many party hats and home improvments 
can ted and martha make
out of old newspaper
and sandwich wrappers

what will they do for the second episode

how to decorate the livingroom
with re-cyled soup cans


----------



## patron

moving right along there batman

a little more table area
and a vacuum for the guano

and you should be good to go


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, You didn't have to go elsewhere to find that out. We could have told you Ted was ugly. That's why we keep him in the basement with Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I got the saw loaded and I'm on the way now…..


----------



## JL7

So there's 2 bat caves?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just ran into town to help the nieghbors daughter whos car quit. It didn't take long to figure out that she ran out of gas….. Hello, Is there blonde under that Taco Bell hat…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - did you ask her how long it takes to drive 80 miles at 80 MPH?


----------



## JL7

Sorry about your shattered dreams there Ted…....such a shame….


----------



## TedW

And all this time she thought the E meant Extra Full


----------



## TedW

I know, Jeff… I'm devastated. But it's okay.. I have a back-up career plan.

"Do you wan't fries with that?"

"Would you like fries with that?"

"How's about some fries with that?"

Yeah.. I think this is gonna work out okay. Now if I can just find my way out of this basement…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll ask her. She's suppose to be bringing me a taco…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Just remember to put gas in your bike…..


----------



## patron

introduce her to ted marty

sounds like they both speak
the same language

so ted 
did you get any wood cut
on the table saw yet


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - should we be expecting a forge video later this evening??


----------



## Bagtown

We are doomed

Blonde Girl Explains MPH


----------



## TedW

David, nope.

Marty, I hope you're texting while driving because I'm not standing out here waiting in the dark, in the rain, for nothing. I have the thinset mixed so you better hurry it up.

Dave, mortar

David, one of my biggest obstacles in life is that I have always been attracted to smart women. Needless to say, that hasn't been working out too well.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I havent had the camera out. I want the first vid to be me making something. I also have to get the fire right.


----------



## Bagtown

hmmmmm….
I think my brain slipped out of gear there.
Did I already post that video about the girl and the MPH?

Sorry fellas. I still can't get over how smart she isn't.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

http://whitebeardwoodworks.com/downloads/


----------



## JL7

Holy index of downloads batman…......

I like the lamp…...

Bags - yep you posted twice….....good stuff…...mix another cocktail!

Dave - good luck with the quest for fire - should be good.

The big snow is only an hour or so away now…......heavy and wet. Eddie, for your info, that's not a good kind of snow…..wish you hear to see it…(and shovel it…).


----------



## superdav721

How long does it take mortar to dry?


----------



## TedW

Looks like Whitebeard forgot to put an index.html file in his downloads folder.


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys are keeping me from being productive in/on my shop. STOP CHATTING SO MUCH!!!! I've got $h!t to do!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, be careful. We call that heart attack snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm on "Salting/Plowing Standby" duty! I don't want to hear about any stinkin' snow, or ice for that matter. Unless of course, the ice is for a cocktail!!!

I gotta get back to the shop…...


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the link Dave.
Now I'm gonna be up all night.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Mike it will give us all something to do.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great link Dave


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that was the fist time i went up north think i was in my 20 s never been above the mason dixie line befor that wheni said i havnt seen any snow but a few inches ,i made a lot of trip over the years and soon realized snow can be a danger if not ready for it , down here if it snows like that everything would be down just not prepared for it as they were. after a day the city was open and people driving around. on the streets big trucks pushing it out the way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my new years revolution 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75317
to quit smoking


----------



## DIYaholic

Holy Joe's-a-Fat!!! It's 12:30am and I ain't had dinner yet!!! Just closed up shop. It is back in working order, but not finalized. I will now start to build the counters, benches, tool stands & storage that will transform my dungeon into my WWer's lair.

Weather seems to be cooperating. No rain or snow forcasted for tonight and temps above freezing. I won't have to get up at 4:30am to plow or salt! I'M HAVING A COLD ONE,or two!!!!

BRB…..


----------



## davidmicraig

I wish you luck on that one Eddie. I will have to do the same, eventually. I am afraid my stubbonness, combined with my addiction, isn't doing me any favors there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Have you set a "quit date"yet? Ya wants to get ready for that. Plan ahead; run out of smokes, do your laundry (everything you own) the day or two before you quit. Clean the house, vacuum & dust, then use "febreeze". There are a million "tricks" to quiting, but do what works for you!!!

Of course, you could use my quit method. When I stop breathing, I will stop smoking!!! This may not be a plan for everyone though! *GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## TedW

I've been having an easy time with my quitting but it is starting to get to me now. I still have my pack of Marlboro sitting on my desk, haven't lit up yet but I been thinking about it the past couple of days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *dont do it


David* i know what you mean there ,i like to smoke but it my wind that taking a toll ,wish i could slow down but the regulator dont work it either smoke r dont ,if i could smoke 1/2 pack a day i would but not me it all out r all in


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Thinking about it is *OK*, acting on it and firing it up is *NOT OK!!!* As Betty Ford said; *"Just say NO!!!"*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i went with new year as i just got a few cartons ,i have kept all my resolutions for the last 15 years but then last year was to not shoot any lions r tigers


----------



## davidmicraig

And the year before was giving up mud wrestling with hollywood starlets?


----------



## DIYaholic

That was funny, Eddie!

Oh my, what about bears???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Ted *i quit one time for 2 r 3 years got to where it was no big deal put on a few pounds ,always wanted one but just didnt do it then one day i was board and thought id smoke just one ,month later pack and a half a day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was the year before mud wrestling was in 2008


----------



## DIYaholic

T'was a good day.
I purchased shop fixtures, cabinets and jigs. Well, the wood to make all that stuff! Oh, and a new tool as well. I also pulled my shop back together. It was all moved into a storage room for the "Big Dance Floor" install. Now I can make the shop fixtures, cabinets and jigs, that will allow me to make things, especially saw dust!!!

I gotz ta goes! There is a mist in the air, so I have to get up in 4 hours, to make sure it hasn't frozen over. I can't let the Sunday morning parishioners slip and fall, they may break a hip! That would NOT be good!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZurp burpzzzzzzzzzzzzzzurp burp~~~~~~~~~~~~`


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Latter gater have a good one Randy,


----------



## TedW

A couple of years ago my NY resolution was to not make any more NY resolutions. Good thing I didn't stick with that one because last year I resolved to live forever, and so far it's been working.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted thats a good one , wonder where Williams been lately ,


----------



## davidmicraig

I guess I follow a similar resolution path, but break it down into smaller parts. I just resolve not to die over the next year. Hope I don't forget one year…


----------



## TedW

so far, so good!


----------



## TedW

Well friends, it's time to call it a night.

1 little sheep…

2 little sheeps….

3 little sheeps…


----------



## DIYaholic

I ran out of sheep! I woke up! Dang!!!

There is wearther outside. The kind I like. Dry and above the freezing point. The worshipers will flock to the church in safety. Yea!!! I'm goin' back to bed…..


----------



## davidmicraig

round yourself up another flock Randy. If you run out of sheep, count worshippers instead


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, this just a dream. Don't start the coffee yet.


----------



## patron

morning william

i see you are up this morning
hope things are good with you

hows the christmas scrolling going

stay warm
good to see you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How could you tell I was up?
I'm awake.
I don't know about up though. 
I feel like crawling onto the floor and staying there.
Everyone can just step over me.
They could kick me now and then too. I don't think it would make much difference.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry.
It took for what seemed like forever to catch up on this thread.
Over a hundred posts since I checked it last.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The scrolled clock is almost complete.
If I think about it I will snap a photo today to show ya'll.
I haven't touched it since Thursday though.
My family is trying to kill me.
My back feels like they've almost succeeded too.

Friday I had to fulfill a promise to take my wife to the gravyard where her mother is buried.
Then I had to deal with one of my older sons who is getting married next week.
I think he'd screwing up royally, but he's old enough he has to make his own decisions.
Then my wife insisted we get the Christmas shopping out of the way.
I was hurting and had to roll through the stores because I couldn't stand up anymore.
She promised it would take too long.
Yea right. I don't know now whether she's a damn lier or just naive.

That brings me to Saturday, yesterday.
I had planned on working on the clock.
My sister finally shows up to get their crap out of my shop though.
They've had a quarter of my shop tied up with their household belongings for over six months now.
WOW! I forgot how big my shop was until all that was moved.
I'm not complaining about it, I've wanted all of that gone.
It just screwed up my schedule a little more though.
My wife may not get everything I wanted to build her for Christmas.


----------



## patron

i change pages (pulse)
by going to 'who's online'

and there you were

some posts can take 5 to 15 minuets to read
and the pulse at the bottom of them
is from when you started not current

when al (bertha) came by for a visit the other day
i wrote a comment under his when it landed

when i posted i was #7 behind everyone else's
and missed them till i came back later
as they didn't show in my pulse then

anyway you don't need to lay on the floor
sit by the stove and stay warm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The deal with my sister, it's one of those no good deed goes unpunished deals. 
Her no good husband lost his job because he preferred playing computer games to working.
They had nowhere to stay so I let them stay here so they could try and get back on their feet.
After getting here from Colorado, they were about to lose all there stuff in a storage room they couldn't pay for.
So I let them store their stuff in my shop. 
They told me it wasn't much, it took up a quarter of my 40×50 shop.

While they were here, my sister's husband (call him my brother in law and I'll travel to where you're at just to slap you) got back into his rather play games habits.
Three months in, I told him that the next time he stayed up all night playing video games and tried sleeping all day, expecting everyone to be quite so he could sleep, he could hit the road.
They got mad at me and chose the road.
So they went to stay with his parents. That's where they are still at as a matter of fact.

That still left their stuff in my shop though.
A few weeks ago my truck needed spark plugs.
I had to install them out in the cold. I don't know the temp that moring, but I know I was cold and it ticked me off.
A man who has a 40×50 shop should not have to be doing this outside just because extended family can't get their crap together.
I urged them to get their stuff moved ASAP.
They said they just haven't had the money to rent another storage room.
So I tried being patient.
Then my daughter showed me on facebook where they'd been posting recent pictures of all their going ons, including shopping trips for boots and hats, a concert, and a trip up to Tenessee to see friends.
Yet, through the three months they stayed here, the six months their stuff stayed here, noone has offered me one red cent to help pay my rent.
I hinted that if they couldn't move their stuff immediately that the Salvation Army would love to have it.
I think they took the hint since it was all moved yesterday and loaded on the biggest U-Haul truck I've ever seen.

Now, of course, several family members are ticked off at me for treating them so poorly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I apologize.
That can be decieving.
You got lucky this time,
But I always show to be online.
I don't log out because I don't know my password.
Everytime I log out I have to reset my password. 
I always say I'm going to remember it, but I never do.
So I just stay logged in, since this is where I spend a majority of my online time anyway.


----------



## davidmicraig

You can't choose your relatives William. But there is no law that says you have to like them  I hope your pain eases throughout the day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't choose them, but sure do feel like disowning them sometimes.
The bad thing is, besides my wife and kids, I don't even have anything to do with my family,
Until they need something.
They always come to me when they need something.

I'm thinking if I stop being able to help them,
Maybe they'll stop coming here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've taken me pills this morning and the pain seems to be easing a little.
I'm on my last cup of coffee,
Of this post.
So I hope to soon head to the shop and make another pot there.
Even if I don't do much today,
I can sit and drink coffee and admire all the room I have again in my shop now.


----------



## davidmicraig

Sometimes just taking in the view is therapy enough. Hope you enjoy your shop time. Quiet can be an amazing sound.


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' William, David & Lurkers,

The caffeine & caloric intake is progressing. "CBS Sunday Morning" is being emitted from the idiot box…...
All is right in my world!!!


----------



## patron

morning dave

things flaming up there for you yet


----------



## Bagtown

Morning folks,

Cutting out Bill Dings for granddaughters christmas this morning.
Another day on the positive side of freezing out there.

Hope them pills kick in soon William. Love to see a picture of that clock in progress.


----------



## Bertha

I never knew you guys embedded YouTubes. I would have been here more often. If we could embed motion .gifs, you'd all be in trouble. I've got ones of well….
.
I'd love to get here more, but I simply can't keep up. I've got 5 threads on my watchlist and when I see 500+ next to this one, I just can't do it.
.
Farts seem to be the topic of the day, so I'll Dutch Oven my fiance in your honor. I'll upper deck her bathroom, too, just for good measure. 
.
Rex, slow draw from a Partagas and a nod to you.
.
Carry on, good friends.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Sunday. all.
More shop space is a good thing, William. Even if your relatives don't think so. What do they know, anyway?


----------



## patron

shape up guys

rex is lurking


----------



## patron

morning al

HPOYD is in the 8,544 post since i was last there

no way i'm going to sit thru that many
just jump to comment (as you just did)
to get to the end
you can come back later and wallow in the mess
at your own leasure


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, the coffee has raised the fog in my head. My mind is bright and clear, as are the skies outside. I need to head into the shop and make some progress on it's metamorphosis…...


----------



## Bertha

It's friggin wet and foggy here in WV. I'm debating hauling stuff up to my doomsday campsite or walking to the shop. One involves a 100# pack; the other a key. I anticipate a decision shortly. 
.
Hey, do any of you jokers heat your shop with kerosene? I'm totally sold. My CO detector has never tripped and it'll heat the shop in 10 minutes. Burn your arse in 30. This has probably been discussed over the last few years, but I'm curious.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A true fan of "The Office" knows what Bertha means when he refers to an "upperdecker"!

No need to feel overwhelmed about the number of posts since your last visit. If you don't have the time (or interest) to keep up, that's fine. Stop in when you feel like it and read a couple of comments, post a couple, whatever. Don't worry about the 500 you missed. It's mostly Randy making fun of Rex anyway! We're a pretty laid back thread. Nobody is going to say "HEY BUDDY! You're not reading every post, you stinkin' freak!". Of course, I read every post. But that's just because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My grandfather used to heat with kerosene. In fact he used to mix up his own concoction of fuels when he ran low. Then he died on the shop floor. I don't know if the two are related.

Hey, I didn't know you were in West Virginia! You should take a drive over to real Virginia and visit Charles Neil's shop. He's been building a grandfather clock. Might be a fun day trip. You should see his collection of figured wood.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning ALL.
Al, it is so nice to see you make an appearance on this "human" thread and get a laugh or two, taking the edge off the day.

Well, yesterday did not go too well for me, the morning was OK, then I got a nasty reaction from my chemo after shot, which made me stop and more or less go to bed. Luckily that seems to have passed, so I'll have another bash at the shop today. The weather forecast is nasty, supposed to get very cold, very quickly this afternoon, so I'll have to watch that.

I just spent some time reading all the posts of interest and I'm so pleased to see LJs are supporting Stumpy and this thread. We don't do any harm to others, in fact I think we are all warm and sensitive to each other's difficulties to continue woodworking.

William, hope today is better for you, hope today is better for everyone, hope that Ted can find a Princess to kiss him.


----------



## bandit571

I going from a large Pole Barn Shop, to this?









Might make it work….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bad idea, Bandit. You should stick with the pole barn. Good think I caught that for you… you're welcome.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....this place is just a buzz this moring…...everybody has a story!

William and Rex - hope you get your shop time in…....myself, I'm kind of doing the *"old"* Randy routine…..a bit of procrastination…..you see it's the start of "finishing" week in the shop….......yuck.

Plus it's snowing…....only 3 inches or so now, but suppose to continue all day…...depending who you believe, we could be in for a foot…...yuck again.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. Just got back in from taking the lil guy sledding. Did not get a single second of shop time yesterday. We might have up to 10" of snow by end of day today, so I might "work from home" tomorrow. Apparently Minnesotans somehow manage to forget how to drive in the snow every year. How does that work?!? I'm from Texass and I don't forget how to drive in the snow?!?

Rich


----------



## superdav721

Al I did and don't like it. All day in the shop I had black in my nose. I have a wood burner now and love it. It's a lot cleaner.


----------



## StumpyNubs

After a day in the shop I have sawdust in my nose. That's why I'm upgrading my dust collection. Of course I also used to bend over the kerosene fire to burn the dust from my nose. But the fumes made me dizzy and I missed having eyebrows.

Hey *Dave*, How's the website going. I check in from time to time. I really like the style you use for your videos. Very appealing format. How many daily hits are you getting on the site?


----------



## DIYaholic

I've come up for air. I've been pulling tools, machines and supplies out of the storage room and into the shop. Everything is covered in a fine concrete dust. I blew my nose and an entire concrete foundation came out!!!

Sunny here today, a wintery mix scheduled for the overnight. Looks like I'll be out putting pretzel topping (salt, Duh!) on a bunch of parking lots & walkways at around midnight. Then a rainy day is forecasted for tomorrow.

Rex & William,
Get to the shop and forget about reality. Oh wait, You've already lost any grip on reality!!! NEVERMIND!

Time for a lunch break…....


----------



## bandit571

K.I.S.S. I have just ONE item to work one today, a Union #3 came in for a clean-up/tune-up.









Already have changed out the front knob.

Cold, windy, a misty-like mess floating around today. I think I'll just stay in today. Hmm….NOT EVEN A BEER IN THE HOUSE??? HORRORS!! The things I put up with…...


----------



## Bertha

I'll have to check my snoot. I'm exposed to so much stuff that I could probably survive drinking kerosene. I gargle with transmission fluid.


----------



## Kreegan

That's a nice looking plane, Bandit. I am caught up on my plane restorations, but I have a 151 spokeshave to work on.

Rich


----------



## HamS

Is what I have been up to.


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to "not read" the 37 posts since I started counting sheep last night, and reset the posts counter. If there's anything that pertains to me or my looks, please repost it so I'll see it later, and make sure to make my name bold so I don't miss it. I see some pictures of planes.. Nice!

I gotta fly because I'm working on a very important project!









Hi Bertha, glad you could stop by.

Later Gaters!


----------



## patron

good to have you back elvis


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
You were really "egging" it up there! Get it, "Ham & Eggs"!!! Dang I make myself laugh. 

Ted,
I ain't repostin' not'in!!!

Bandit,
I feel your pain. Whenever they forcast snow, rain, sunshine, clouds, sandstorms…....
I stockpile beer, liqour & smokes!!!

Bertha,
The real stuff or synthetic???

Rich,
I got some 151 to work on too…...
Bicardi, that is!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

My oyster crackers taste like saltines. I don't think there're any oysters in these at all…


----------



## davidmicraig

Maybe the saltines really taste like oysters and you have been lied to all these years and don't really know what oysters taste like. I would make this a "matrix" conspiracy but I was already told that all my cultural references are at least 10 years old and I should watch more current movies…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Matrix? What's that? I was thinking I was in the Twilight Zone…


----------



## davidmicraig

Funny you should mention that one. Last week I played the "Talking Tina" episode for my kids. Ironic that I consider The Twilight Zone an important part of my childhood. My pop culture references were old even then. At any rate, it was kind of fun watching them get freaked out by good story writing rather than special effects for a change.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to take a drill to the CI Table of my…..
~

~

~
Na, not my Rikon, my C'man TS.

I need to relocate one of the bolts that attaches the rear fence support tube. I also need to grind some metal off of said tube. The rear fence tube was restricting the bevel angle, I could only go to about 35 degrees, before the blade gaurd support bracket hit the tube. Removing some metal will allow me to fully tilt the blade to 45 degrees. Not a difficult process, but very tedious.

Well, I turned on the heat in the garage, so I can stay warm while grinding. I wasn't about to use an abrasive wheel in the basement shop and get little metal tidbits everywhere. Since the garage is now warm, I need to move my butt and hack up my rear fence support tube.

Later…..


----------



## JL7

10" of snow and counting…...3 rounds with the Toro snow pup…....vibrated the handle right off it…....and still snowing….......


----------



## TedW

Repostin what, Randy? What did somebody post about me? Is somebody talking about my looks again?

Jeff, you can make a 60 foot tall snowman!

I'll never eat oyster soup again.. one jumped out and bit me on the nose! And no, it didn't taste like a saltine either.


----------



## bandit571

As for Ugly….









You, Ted, have nothing on this old face. Yep, that is The Bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, *Bandit*, ya dun gone and busted my 'puter monitor!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*TAA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!*


----------



## JL7

Very cool William - that's a BUNCH of cuts….....are you going to rent it out?


----------



## superdav721

Stump first thank you for your time. I have about 50 views a day in the last year. I use Imovie cause it is easy. I have access to Adobe products but I just don't want to go through the learning curve.
My view count has really gone up the past month and I get a subscriber or two every few days. What I want is for it to start paying me. If I could buy a tool or two a year with it that would be cool.
A short movie update is comeing in a few.
Just for you Jeff.
I did this video on my ipad. It was shot, edited, put together and uploaded with my ipad.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think it's beautiful, Bandit! Now pull up your shorts and show us your face!


----------



## Kreegan

Holy cow, William! That's an incredible piece of work!

Rich


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave,
Is there anything we can do besides visit and lurk, like I do often, to help you get paid from your site?


----------



## patron

great work william

very delicate

you got the gift all right

well done


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the kind words guys.
Now that the easy part is done, cutting and assembling it, I now need to put finish on it.

I have no problem taking a week to cut and put something like this together. It is a pain in the @$$ though to finish them. I've tried everything from model car brushes to Q-tips. Nothing makes it any easier because of all the tiny holes, crevices, and such. 
This clock is going to be especially hard to finish. Notice the bottom level art work is an inch and a quarter in with one inch of overlay sticking up from the bottom board and down from the second one? 
If you don't get behind there it sticks out like a sore thumb.

I've tried spraying, unsuccessfully.
I've also tried finishing some parts before assembly. That was a disaster.
I think I need to get a huge vat of lemon oil and just start dipping projects like this one.


----------



## superdav721

William click the adds on the youtube video. All it will do is open a new tab to whatever they are advertizing. I get a few cents a click. 
New short video.




Very nice clock. The time you have in that shows.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, rent it out to who? I have never seen midgets quite that small.
It is 19" tall, 23" wide and 8" deep.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll remember from now on while reading to click an ad now and then. 
I wonder how many I can click open and close per minute while watching one of your videos?


----------



## Bagtown

Good Lord William!
I'd spend a year of Sundays to get that done.
Wow. Impressive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Forge ahead!
Could you drill and tap a hole to install an electronic ignitor from a gas grill? You can buy universal ones at Home Depot pretty cheap that run on AA batteries.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, did you carve that anvil?

Nice job on the burner and oven?


----------



## StumpyNubs

It usually takes about a thousand views to get one ad click. People just don't click them, we see so many ads these days that they become ineffective. I watch a lot of videos and can't remember ever clicking an ad. But next time I watch one of Dave's, I'll click one of his!


----------



## davidmicraig

Beautiful work William. Definitely a work to be proud of.

Pictures makes it easy to catch up on what I miss. Maybe instead of text, we should just make posters.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks bags.
This one only took a week.
The largest clock I've ever done is the Iowan. It took me about two weeks and stands three feet tall.

Also, if you're interested, the largest, and longest project I've ever done was the desk cabinet. It stands seven feet tall and four feet wide.


----------



## patron

dave 
the vid said an error occurred
please try again later

guess i will


----------



## StumpyNubs

I guess I was talking out of my rear end because I just went and looked at the stats and that 10000-1 ratio is way off. In November I got 33,000 views and 700 ad clicks. So the ratio is about one click per 20 viewers.

At any rate I'll still click the crap out of Dave's ads!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you David Craig. I'll list it in the projects section after I get a finish on it. 
I sometimes post photos here on the Stumpy thread of my work. I have several friends here who start sending me messages asking for updates if I haven't posted a project in a week or so. So I'll post a photo just to show what I've gotten done.


----------



## Bagtown

William, where is that desk today?


----------



## DamnYankee

project posted http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75364


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh, I almost forgot… That's FANTASTIC, William! If I could scroll like that I'd re-name myself William but let people call me Billy… because I like that name better… not that there's anything wrong with William… or his name… I feel like this post got away from me somehow…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave.
Where are the ads I need to click on?
I've watched the finale of the book video on your site and on you-boob-tube, and I can't find any ads.
I think I have an ad blocker.
Now someone please advise me on how to turn it off so I can see dave's ads.
I want to help him.
Can I leave an ad blocker on and only allow ads from his site?


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - made a pen out of the piece of bamboo you sent me, only the last piece (the top as it were) split as I was nearing final diameter…..I said several words when it happen that should not be said in polite company…..actually that's not true…I said one word that should not be said in polite company, but I said it several times, several times in deed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags,
It sits in the front room of my shop.
I've had probably a hundred people who have asked to buy it.
Noone wants to fork over the amount of cash I'd have to have to see it go out the door though.
I've got too much work in it to let anyone short change me on it.


----------



## JL7

Cool vid Dave - you obviously been doing the research…....and the anvil is quite the antique for sure…..115 years old! Good to see you are keeping the craft alive….....

Gotta run out and take one more run at the snow…........


----------



## patron

got to see it
hooray for you dave

but there were no ads to click on ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Stumps.
Actually, my family, the ones I grew up around, call me Billy.
I cannot STAND to be called Billy.
Or Bill.
Or Will.
Or Willy.
Or Slick Willy.

Oh, but my daughter calls me Daddy Be-Bo.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look what I found at Yank's house!










I had a friend that looked like that. She went on a trip to Gastonia, NC and nobody ever saw her again… wait a minute…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I always thought that if I ever traveled that way I would visit Yank's shop.
NOW though,
There is no way in hell I'm visiting Yank.
As a matter of fact, I'll go the long way around and not even drive though his state.
I don't wanna end up with my head in a drawer.


----------



## DamnYankee

William that clock is ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!


----------



## DamnYankee

LOLOLOLOLO!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your head may end up in a drawer, but it will have some really nice makeup! And that's something you could use, William! (Notice I didn't call you Billy… I'm a great guy.)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bags, 
The desk sits in the front room of the shop because there are some delicate pieces on it.
Once all the kids leave home, my wife wants it in our living room.
She says if we put it there before they are grown she would wind up having to kill one of our kids.

Speaking of that,
My dream project is the Dome Clock.
With the stand that goes with it, it is a five foot tall clock.
I saving that as a project to do when the kids are grown.
When I build it, it will go nowhere besides in my house.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You are dilusional Stumps.
Haven't you ever heard that if you put makeup on a pig, it's still a pig?
Well the same thing goes for freakishly ugly men with bald heads.


----------



## DamnYankee

I also turned four pens today (2 acrylic, one walnut/maple and one bamboo. - One part of the walnut/maple split and one part of the bamboo. Maybe I should sharpen the gouges more often while working?). I also turned a bottle opener and an ice cream scoop. Pictures will follow eventually.


----------



## rockrunner

Wow Beautiful!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I turned a pen today too. I was trying to write with the button end and so I turned it around and it worked perfectly. Yanks and I are sure a lot alike!


----------



## TedW

*Hold up on those repeat clicks, people!* Advertisers are able to see the IP addresses and which websites are generating them. If anything looks suspicious they will report it to Google Adwords and Google, in turn, will suspend Dave's Adsense account and might even refuse to pay for previous clicks. People (companies) pay for those clicks and they're wise to those tricks. Yeah, I know.. it rhymes. A few clicks is okay, but don't overdo it.

*Bandit*, I think you're movie star material for sure. And I'm not talking about those rinky-dink powder puff sitcoms… I'm thinking like Wild Wild West or Mad Max.. the good stuff! Needless to say, you'd make one heck of a woodworking host. That whateverdude50 doesn't know what he's missing out on.

*William*, you done went and blew my mind. I knew you were doing some scroll saw stuff but that is way beyond anything I imagined. Fantastic work. I don't know what else to say… I'm just…. floored! You, sir, are a true artist.


----------



## superdav721

It is the add in the bottom portion of the video. Depending on weather YouTube thinks you are copyright infringing, sometimes they won't show adds on your video. William the last book video was that way.
Thanks guys.
David I am glad it worked out.


----------



## TedW

I can see up that girls nose.. hee heee


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh…crap… I may have just destroyed Dave's career. I've been clicking non stop for the last 45 minutes. If you have to pay for all those clicks, Dave, send the bill to Ted. Because if he wouldn't have told us about the danger we never would have known, and if we never knew we'd never have had to worry about costing you money. So it's his fault.

I'm gonna go click some more since Ted is paying for it…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, when you'e rich and famous, will you be all "I'm too good for you guys" or will you be kind, gentle, down to earth, good looking, fun to be around, would give the shirt off his back, always time for an autograph for a crippled child despite your international fame like me?


----------



## superdav721

I would rather be the second. Stumpy if my belly is full, bills are paid and there is a roof over my head, I am good.
We own our house, it needs a LOT of work. But it is paid for.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, does that mean I can have your shirt?


----------



## patron

more horsing around


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Patron*, for a guy who quotes from Dan Quayle, you sure know your way around a wood shop!


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to many posts to comment on!

I'll just say a few generic ramblings. Some of them will pertain to you:

*WOW* incredible!!!

I can't believe you typed that.

Good for you!!!

There is no way that it happened like that?!?

Ok, I'm caught up now. Please continue…...


----------



## TedW

Nice work Dave, but I still don't see how you're gonna fit a horse in there.

That's okay stumpy.. I tested my theory at your site before posting that. Did you know after 100 consecutive clicks on the same ad, a new ad appears? I guess I broke their preset budged on clicks for the day… or week. Anyway, the next few dozen ads also seemed to have a 100 click limit. Good think my internet is playing nice today.


----------



## TedW

Randy, you mean as opposed to your normal generic ramblings?


----------



## JL7

Rob - too bad on the bamboo pen….that stuff really is brittle so not a huge surprise probably…....I might try it now just for the heck of it….....

David - that is really shaping up…...and I think I forgot to mention the other day, that mortiser you got is off the charts…....we shall expect MANY more cabinet posts in the future!

Randy - aren't you suppose to be in the batcave, or dungeon, or lair…....gotta let us know which one it is now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
How dare you say that! Calling me *Normal* is cruel!!!


----------



## bandit571

I am in the Dungeon Shop. I'm not batty enough to have a Bat Cave….


----------



## patron

why thanks ted

ever heard of road apples

the trick is to get silver
to open the lid 
and back up to the box

so this might be thought of as 
'the essence of horse box'


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The basement is the batcave with several rooms, depending which one I'm in it could be called…........


----------



## gfadvm

William- That clock is awesome! Jeff- 10" of snow and still coming down? You need a new zip code! David- That tack trunk/ drug box is coming along well. What's up with horse trainers? They have a bigger drug inventory than I do! Hope all of you are staying warm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Something Ted posted on another thread.
Don't that look like a younger Ted?
Ted, you didn't tell us you made motivational posters when you were younger.
Is that a motivational poster?
Or a sick joke?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you gfadvm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"Nice work Dave, but I still don't see how you're gonna fit a horse in there."
Ted, why would he want to put a horse in his forge?
I didn't know you liked cooked horse meat.
Is it as tough to chew as I've heard?


----------



## DIYaholic

We have an overnight forecast consisting of snow, changing to a freezing wintery mix then warming up into a Monday rainout!!! I may need to go salting, anytime between now & then!!! I hate to "hurry up & wait"!!!

I need to try and nod of for a bit.

Oh, I almost forgot, Rex, Did ya gat any shop time today???

I'm turning off the lights, lowering the volume on the idiot box and gn, '
ZZ zZ Zz zzz ZZZ ~zZ Zz~~


----------



## TedW

William, I don't believe you dragged that back here. There goes my reputation! But nobody can say I'm not photogenic.









Mmmmm… horse meat….









Is that a motivational poster?
Or a sick joke?

It's my reply to thatdude50 saying I'm not good looking enough… you have to read through the thread to get it.


----------



## superdav721

Yall all a bunch of nuts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man finnaly got caught up all the postings and have come to the conclusion that i need a shot of baliyes and a cup of coffee you guys are not normal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted dont let them get to ya , told my gild friend that i didnt think God has much of a sense of humor she told me to go look in the mirrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William its a master piece from a master just amazing


----------



## TedW

*Eddie*, that's why you feel right at home here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys becareful in all that snow ,thunder stoms going on here ,sounds like a war out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted i fit right in


----------



## davidmicraig

I am working on a clicking program as well. All I have to do is walk past my computer, make a click, and it will randomly insult either Ted, Eddie, Randy, Stubs, or Dave. Since there are a few Davids, this will add to the efficiency. I don't even have to read the posts, it will just seem like I am reading them.

Note that I am not insulting William. He has enough troubles.


----------



## Kreegan

I make a point out of clicking on the ads of Stumpy and everyone else I subscribe to on Youtube. Sometimes I even buy stuff, since Google shows me ads for places like Rockler and Woodcraft. ;-)

Rich


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't worry about my troubles.
I can handle my troubles.
You insult everyone else and not me though and I feel like I'm left out.
I don't like being the oddball.
So I have to be able to fit in with all the other oddballs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cant let William off the hook that easy ,hes just as bad looking as Rex and Marty


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I did read that whole thread.
That's why I brought it back here.
Folks here can appreciate the humor in it.
The ones over there don't seem like they'd know a joke if it fell out of a tree and hit them on the head.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They say the ads at the top of Lumberjocks are according to things you've looked at recently on the computer.
Tonight I'm getting ads for Kentucky Fried Chicken and Weight Loss.
I haven't searched any of that.
Recon my computer is trying to tell me something?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you for sticking up for me Eddie.
Now I feel like I'm more at home again.
Someone insulted me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

83 posts??? BRB…..


----------



## patron




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wait till Rex reads these well all be in a mess 
now thats a hard head


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, My project went a little faster then yours…..

Corbel for mantle


----------



## davidmicraig

I think you are wrong William. I think the folks would know a joke if it fell from a tree and hit them in the head. I think the problem is that no one is currently sitting underneath a joke tree. And figuring out when something is a joke is much more difficult without one throwing them at your head.


----------



## patron




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought I found a joke tree once.
Something hit me in the head and everyone around me started laughing.
So I thought I'd stumbled on the long extinct joke tree.
When I looked up though, it was just a bird taking a crap on me.


----------



## patron




----------



## Bagtown

Well, we're doing up the Christmas cards tonight.
Yes, we even mail them in the post office.
Sadly I don't have ya'lls addresses, so here it is.

Merry Christmas to all my oddball friends on here that have helped me get through a very tough year.










Thanks for all the help fellas.

Mike


----------



## patron




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marry Christmas Mike , and many more


----------



## patron

to you and yours too mike

who's that guy holding you ?


----------



## HamS

Well, there is now two down this season. The Christmas Variety show is over and yes I did dye my hair and do the Elvis bit and it is on You tube and was posted up above a bit. Next week is the cantata which is the highlight of the season for me.

There was a fashion show in the same hall that we did the Christmas show in and my son, who was both sound and lighting engineer for our show, got a gig to do the fashion show. The show was old ladies though, not lingerie. Oh well. I got about six square feet of stone done and the floor is now stoned all the way past the framing for the new wall.

Pics to be posted in the morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, who's that guy in the red scarf that's holding ya???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty thats going to a great looking fire place cant wait to see it,how did you do that


----------



## patron




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

David C.,
I wasn't trying to put anyone down over on that other thread.
I was just joking around. 
I'm sure they'd probably know a joke when they seen it (or heard it). I know most of the guys here better though and decided to make the joke here instead.


----------



## davidmicraig

Great picture Mike. Thanks for sharing your holiday greeting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Merry Chirstmas to you too Mike.
And I hope God blesses you with a great year in 2013.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Now I gotta go back and find Hams video…..


----------



## patron

good to hear things are going good ham

now for the pavaroti sing
if i remember correctly

looking forward to the kitchen

marty those corbels look great!


----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## DamnYankee

Mike - Merry Christmas
Dave - great headlines


----------



## patron




----------



## Kreegan

Hey another pug owner! Well, ours is actually a puggle, but that's pretty close. Merry Christmas Mike.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I just routed them out to 1/4'' depth…..


----------



## davidmicraig

Oh I didn't think you meant anything by it William. I was just adding my own twist to the thought. Getting ready to head to work. I will be on later "multi-tasking"


----------



## patron




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Can't accuse you of being a galoot! Dave wouldn't approve of the router!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Mike - Merry Christmas to you too…..........


----------



## patron




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had to go back and take another look.
I thought it was scroll work.
It is routed though.
I have thought of blowing some of my scroll patterns up large enough and using my palm router to cut them into solid pieces of wood, like a flattened side of a log, much the same way as you routed the details in your piece.

I gotta stop doing that.
There's one more thing on the book long list I have now of things I want to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
A happy and healthy Christmas and new year wish is sent your way. Feel free to share it!


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Ham!
This place is a mad house.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for all the news David…..I don't watch the news anymore, so didn't realize all of this was going on…..


----------



## superdav721

All these insults, Lets roast somebody?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go to work and make us proud DavidC…..


----------



## patron




----------



## Kreegan

Well, I just took one of my old Stanley folding rules outside and measured. We have 11 3/4" of snow on the ground. And it's still snowing…

Rich


----------



## superdav721

David funny stuff.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - looks like a real sweet storm you got there….....lot's of fun weather out there today…...

Randy - you better get some sleep…...here it comes…


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I caught you changing articles on us up there on your dbl post…..


----------



## patron




----------



## JL7

Rich - I think it's more like 14" up here on the north side…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, keep it up there. It's just rain down here…..

Speaking of down here, Did anybody cheer for the Colts today besides Me and Ham???


----------



## patron

guilty as charged marty


----------



## patron




----------



## patron




----------



## patron

there may be hope for us yet


----------



## TedW

Merry Christmas to you and your's too, Mike.

Awe heck.. Merry Christmas to all you knuckle heads. I can hardly wait till the big day get's here.. I'm gonna go around and tell everybody I'm good enough, I'm smart enough and gosh darnit.. People like me! And I bet they like you too!

Come on, everybody…. Group Hug!!!


----------



## TedW

David, them's some funny headlines. Of course, they're going straight to my facebook.

EDIT: Ahh… maybe later.. I'm too busy right now. But they are funny!


----------



## patron




----------



## boxcarmarty

Save yourself Dave…..


----------



## patron

hug for you
hug for you
hug for you
hug for you

well for everyone

*have a good and safe holidays*


----------



## TedW

Thanks David.. yer swell!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Christmas over yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bah Humduck


----------



## TedW

Hey, ya know what's good?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Yes, last Christmas IS over!


----------



## TedW

Marty, you need a hug!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't like Christmas.
Ever since Santa did not bring me those two redheads I aksed for all those years ago,
I've lost all my love for Christmas.

Seriously though folks.
I hope all of you have a good Christmas.
As for myself,
I do the Christmas thing for my kids.
I don't expect presents, and don't particularly care for Christmas.
My "Christmas thing" is to stop by a local church, go in, and say a prayer.
To me, I feel that is the true meaning of Christmas.

Long time ago,
I was griped at at work because I would not participate in their gift exchange party thing.
I told them I didn't understand how gift giving had anything to do with Christmas for adults.
A guy told me it represented the wise men who brought gifts to baby Jesus.
So I told him, "I'm not a wise man and you damn sure aint Jesus."


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need a glass of that Bailey's…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do like walking up to people who say "Happy Holidays", hug them real tight and say Merry *CHRIST*mas.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need a glass of Jose Quervo.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Then I need to chase it,
with a glass of Jose Quervo.


----------



## patron

how about joining the committee


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like your theory William…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed.
Ya'll try to behave.
I've already been on here at least an hour longer than I said I was.
You all are a bad influence on me.


----------



## TedW

Quervo works too.. but my clear plastic cum has Bailey's in it so that's what I'm a drinkin

I'll drink one for you too Marty.

Oh.. did I mention I don't drink? Uhhh ohhhh….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who skeered Dave off???


----------



## patron




----------



## TedW

Never mind the tile saw, Marty. The guy I'm working for is going to buy one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You scared Dave off…..
Posting he non-hand tool made corbel!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I do and I have it right here…..


----------



## TedW

It was probably that group hug thing… I told you it was a bad idea!


----------



## boxcarmarty

And Randy, I'd do it again….. Actually I did do it again. I neeeded two of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That's about the time I seen him running down the hallway…..


----------



## TedW

I don't understand how this topic got so many posts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He was screaming ''Save yourself, save yourself''


----------



## TedW

Hey, what am I doing here? I got work to do! I'll prolly check back later to see if anybody's still alive.

Later Gents!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's 11pm do I fix another drink or call it a night??? Hmmmm, So many questions…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*OMG* Looks like the verbal diarrhea epidemic has been spreading on the thread. So many posts,too long to catch up.

William, superb projects, we can see what makes you tick.
I hear Ham has left the building, David is still stalling and an ugly contest has started.

Yes I got to the shop today, mainly I was battening down the hatches as our cold front arrives. The table/bench is now inside the shop. I'm pleased with what I did today


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night All…..


----------



## patron

well 
it's time for sleep here
been working to much lately
for todd to come look at his box

he just mailed again
not till tuesday now

maybe he wants to get me working
it might just work too
if he keeps changing the day

g'nite all


----------



## patron

glad you got it worked on and inside roger

that storm passed here
2 minuets of snow

it is down to 15* now
supposed to get to 0* by morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Rex,
I'm bailing (not Bailey'ing, though) on you too. I gots to sleep, incase I need to do a salting run at 4:00am. Glad you got your shop time.

BTW: Dave wanted to roast someone. Why don't you start and we'll join in tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex good to see ya , its been crazey here must be the snow and cold


----------



## patron

right eddie

it sure couldn't be the people here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite guys its been fun


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Take care David, time to wear clothes and keep warm.

Well Eddie, the temps sure dropped rapidly this afternoon, we'er supposed to have 2 days of bitter cold, and I believe it. We are ready and I'm off to bed soon and looking forward to hot oatmeal with Baileys in the morning.


----------



## TedW

Hi Rex, you missed out of the group hug. Merry Christmas! And always remember… You're good enough, you're smart enough and gosh darnit, people like me…. er… I mean, you.

Good night everybody


----------



## superdav721

Monday, crap.


----------



## TedW

It's not that bad, Dave. In a little less than a week, it will be Friday.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Folks.
You guys were busy last night.
Good job.
Well Randy, your storm is headed this way today.
I brought the shovels out and I'm ready for its arrival.

Have a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Mike,
The snow you are preparing for, is falling as rain here.

I didn't have to go salting!!! NAP, err SHOP TIME!!!

I will be going over to Chef's house and tuing up his snow thrower. I will also be getting his generator running, hasn't run in 5 years. Should be fun!


----------



## patron

morning all

3* here 
no snow or rain

stay warm

ah … coffee


----------



## superdav721

Raining buckets here . The wife slipped and fell getting to her car this morning. Just road rash on her palms. 
Coffee
Monday
Rain
[email protected]%^
i should have stayed in bed


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I think.

I missed Rex last night.
I should have stayed on longer.
We could have really caused a ruckus.

It's raining here as well.
Anyone get that truck's tag number?
That one that hit me.
Did someone spike my coffee last night?
Because I swear I feel like I have a hangover,
But I don't remember the good time I had getting drunk.

Sorry your wife fell Dave.
I hope she's doing ok. 
I know you said she only got palm rash,
But sometimes things like that will hurt more later,
After our pride stops hurting, 
The physical side effects will start taking hold.
Also, how has her breathing problems been?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I know why I feel so bad.
It's because the world is ending soon.
I did not believe all this crap before.
Now though, the government has set up a websit assuring all that the world is not ending.
If they're doing that, then the world must really be coming to an end.

Now I'm scared.
I think I'm going to hide under the bed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and frozen bodies.

William, sorry I got on so late last night. Was winterizing at the shop and house yesterday, good job I did it's really cold here, and if you hear a CLANG, the're mine.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had my first coffee, fire is going strong, now for some Baileys oatmeal.
Hoping to get to the shop today and light the stove so I can get stuff done. Coffee maker installed in the shop, also a little grill that Sandra wanted out of the kitchen, so I'm set up for being stranded in the shop ….bummer - NOT


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Rex.
I was trying to get back to you. 
My internet is running about the speed of darkness this morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You haven't always had a coffee maker in the shop?
I don't see how anyone could ever do anything in the shop without coffee there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

LJs is VERY slow at posting this morning


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I have 2 good vacuum flasks doing the job, so now I have both jugs and maker, plus a coffee mug warmer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have two electric coffee pots at the shop, one in case the other one quits.
I also have several perculators I can use on the stove or heater incase the power goes out.
Coffee is a necessity of life for me. 
I put it right up there with breathing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to get to the shop in a little while.
If I have to roll over there, I'm going to get there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have a cast iron dutch oven to take down there, I can also take one of my Italian Espresso peculators to for the stove top.
Hope you get to the shop William, I'm waiting until Sandra wakes before I go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have you ever tried oatmeal with Baileys in it? mmmmmmmm


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like to go before my wife gets up.
It makes her think I'm feeling good and she doesn't worry about me as much first thing when she gets up.


----------



## patron

1* here now

missed you last night rex
glad you got ready in time

now go play today
work on the table jigs 
that's been your dream all along


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everybody, I'll have a cup and a sausage pot pie…..

39* here, it's a bit cooler this morning. The rain did quit finally…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sausage pot pie?
Sorry.
Breakfast here is caffeine and nicotine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try 'em William. They're pretty good…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra panics if she wakes up alone. So because I don't want to hear about it for the next week, I make sure she knows I'm going to the shop. 
Hope all of you guys have a great day, even if you are 10' under snow, trapped in a cellar with a *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!*, competing in the Ugly Contest, servicing your dentures or having an Eddie moment. Be safe out there.


----------



## patron

dawn 
clear blue out
0*

more coffee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I understand Rex. My wife though worries less when she thinks I'm having a good day. Even if it isn't true, it helps her (in my mind anyway) when I can make her think that for a while.

Marty, my body is used to my bad habits. 
It would probably reject regular food in the morning.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I can at least start farting around with the table David. I think I will start on the shelf so that I can use it to put things related to the table's uses.


----------



## davidmicraig

Think it is slow this morning Rex, should have seen it last night. Working third causes me to miss all the shenanigans and then I go to bed when everyone wakes up to cause trouble.

Oh well 

You folks have a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, a good bowl of oatmeal is good for you, healthy and sustaining.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Most of the time I put Spices in it so I have several flavors.


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys are chattin' up a storm. If we somehow attach power converters to your keyboards, there would be an unlimited power supply!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

Good luck with the table Rex. Going to label it with one of those Chippendale buggers?  Folks might think it is the real deal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gave up the nicotine so I have to find other bad habits. Besides, Debbie says if it comes out of a box or it's pre-made in the freezer section, then it's not real food…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rex, I love flavored oatmeal on cold winter mornings also!!! Haven't tried it with Bailey's yet. Sounds yummy…..


----------



## davidmicraig

I had a USB outlet wired to my ass Randy. I charge things up when I am sleeping.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

One of my favorite breakfast (or any other time) things is Bacon Butties.
Bacon sandwich with buttered bread or roll. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning….. er, I mean good night DC…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David C, is it USB2 or USB3?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Except for the meals I get from the "Chef", ALL my meals come "out of a box or it's pre-made in the freezer section"! The say; "You are what you eat", so that means I aint "real"!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' to all you firewood makers and splinter pickers.
Supposed to rain/snow here yesterday. Nary a drop or flake. 17* now. 
Ever pick up a cup of coffee, only to find it has been there since your last foray to the shop? Cold and bitter. 
Rex, not oatmeal, but cream of wheat. Purdy good. 
Speaking of Purdy, good brushes, them.
Dave B., Restoration of that anvil's edges and face is gonna be interesting. Nice job on the horn. 
Wife beat me up again. She does it every morning. 
Ran out of course ground for the press. Ah well, drip is good. Just not as good.
Final rub down on Nathaniel's gun case today. Then install the hardware and get started on Kevin's long gun case.


----------



## davidmicraig

I did it when I was working as an analyst and was on call 24/7. It is USB2 and I am definitely not upgrading 

Night all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A few days ago I did an upgrade from Win 7 to Win 8, and if anyone is considering doing the same, talk to me first.


----------



## DIYaholic

'night DavidC…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I eat dinner. That's my only meal. I know it's unhealthy, but it is what I'm used to. I've eaten that way for about twenty five years now. 
Nowadays, if I try to eat breakfast or lunch, I feel so terrible that I can't get anything done. My stomach will hurt and I'll sometimes even start vomiting. So I was serious, my body seems to reject food if I eat before the evening hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just did the warranty registration online, for my new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* witha *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw capacity!!!* Just thought y'all would want to know…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't even considered a new Windows Rex.
I hate change.
As a matter of fact, I have Vista, and I have all things on it set to the traditional, or original, settings. It's whatever you call it. My wife's nephew computer geek helped me do it. It's set so everything works like the windows I know how to use, back when it was something like '98, or XP, something like that. 
With the default Vista settings, I couldn't find crap.


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody. Had my shower, slugged down my coffee and now getting tools together for when my buddy and guy I'm working for picks me up at 8. Monday has officially begun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Rex, for reminding me that I have oatmeal!!! Now I have a sticky goo all over my keyb38'$#oard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, glad you could make it.
David, I hope you have more on than just your skivvies.

William, with any Win upgrade I make it look like previous Win versions - XP or 7 and you can do it in 8, but MS won't tell you how. Win 8 out of the box install s assuming that your PC is a tablet and if you don't know how to change it to a desktop, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, My new puter should be here today with 7 in it. I can also get an 8 upgrade disc too…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, don't be scared of Win 8, once you have got it where it looks and acts like Win 7 or XP, it's fine, faster and a lot of self healing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ain't skeered…..


----------



## TedW

My ride is here early… Later gents!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait Ted….. I have the tile saw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a bit breezy out there today. I reckon I ought to crank some heat on in the shop and get busy….. BRB


----------



## Bagtown

Snow has started.
Wife is working at the cafe.
I'm home in the shop.
Picked up a couple of four foot long pine log pieces from a friends tree that was cut down.
Now I'm covered in pine pitch.
Golly I smell good today.
I'll have to smear some of that in my armpits.


----------



## patron

marty

in the heat of the night
we all missed your

*ONE YEAR BIRTHDAY *

congratulations !!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

250+ comments since I left last night. And I read them all. How do I get my 20 minutes back?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy anniversary *Marty*, I hope you and your doll celibacy, err, celebrated accordingly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Did you ever make a decision regarding a 9" blade for your RAS???


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! I think the final tally here was just shy of 13" of snow. Plows came this morning round 3 and woke me and the dog up, since we were sleeping on the couch. I gotta go shovel the walk in a minute.

I force myself to eat oatmeal once a week, but I'm serious about the force part. It's like eating flakes of dirt, no matter what you put in it. I doubt even Baileys would help much, but I might have to try that.

Stay warm folks!

Rich


----------



## superdav721

William she has road rash on her hands and now her hip and back are sore.
As far as the breathing we went to a lung doctor (again) to get her neb scripts filled and it is the same old crap. They did a lung test on her and told her she has the lungs of a 65 year old. Dont tell her I told you that. But thank you fer askin.
Oh and as Dave was getting to work. I was driving along, minding my own business, tring not to hydroplane and it was like an EMP bomb went off. I lost everything. Lights, radio, windshield wipers (most important today, it's raining) and everything.
I got it fixed after the rain held up for a while. I SHOULD HAVE STAYED IN BED!


----------



## Gene01

Gee Dave, hope the wife is feeling better from her fall. Does she have COPD? 
What was the problem with the car, Dave?


----------



## JL7

Dave - best wishes to your wife, hope she's ok…......

With all the wet snow here, I got to work this morning to find out my friend and co-worker lost a couple of fingertips to the snowblower yesterday…......it's his first winter here where he needed the snowblower (we didn't have any snow last year).......wet snow will clog the shoot and apparently he didn't understand what happens if he shove your hand down there….........it's pretty sad…....3rd person I know that pulled that stunt….

Looks like sawstop should get into the snowblower business…......


----------



## Kreegan

Yikes! That's not good, Jeff. Hopefully he recovers well.

Rich


----------



## superdav721

Gene she hasn't been diagnosed with that she does have chronic asthma and get pneumonia at least twice a year. I have been smoking 30 years and breath better than she does. Have you ever watched your wife's lips and fingers turn blue. I have. She deals with it and we seem to have a good doctor this time.
Jeff does this guy own other power tools?
Sorry about his fingers.
I would officially like to start this day over.
The car had a bad ground and positive connection on the battery. What are the chances of both of them acting up?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Does not seem to be your day Dave, better to hunker down and just let it pass.
I'm glad I got my winterizing done yesterday, it sure is cold here today especially with the wind chill.
Hope everyone is getting through the day OK.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Rex, Stay warm. Put another log on the fire.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags, will do. I'm busy formulating a stew in a huge pot that will take us through the next few days. Luckily I have a package of Atora so I can make dumplings.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, you would love it here right now, going to be 20 degrees in the morning.


----------



## DS

Haven't been on since Friday. 527 comments… Is everyone okay?

That many posts looks like a mid-life crisis. (Or 95% life crisis, whichever applies)


----------



## superdav721

I think the winter drives the activity up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Winter! It's a balmy 50 degrees here!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Snowed this morning, then ice pellets, then freezing rain, now it's raining.


----------



## Gene01

38* here in our part of the high desert. But, we are spending Christmas with our son in Tucson. Supposed to be in the low 70's. 
Mid Christmas morning, Mimosas under the mesquites in the back yard.


----------



## Bagtown

That sounds good Gene.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's a typical Michigan winter day here- filthy, sloppy slush and ice all over, hobos taking a dump and someone getting shot on every corner in Detroit, and me sitting next to the fireplace with a cold one and two dogs. Sucks to be me…


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's 5:30….Too early for flapjacks?


----------



## Bagtown

Just had eggs, potatoes, and sausage for supper.


----------



## Kreegan

Mmmmm flapjacks. My wife is making potato soup. House smells delicious. 

Rich


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't you mean "potatoe" soup?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmmm
1/3 of a pound of 100% Angus Beef
Bacon
Cheese
Apple Pie
MmmmmcDdddddddd….


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave,
The car had a bad ground and positive connection on the battery. What are the chances of both of them acting up?

Both of these issues probably needed fixed, but only one caused your issues.
Did the vehicle's engine die too?
If the engine died, then the bad positive connection was the culprit. The alternator could not charge the battery with a bad positive connection. So when the battery got too low, everything crapped out, including the power to the ignition system, killing the engine.
If the engine kept going, but you lost everything else, then the bad ground caused it. The bad ground lost it's connectivitiy. Since DC power running through an vehicle runs on a loop that goes back the the ground, without a good ground, all accessories stopped working. The engine would have kept going because it is wired to work on the power of the alternator without requiring the use of a battery except for cranking it up.

Whichever one of these conditions caused the problem, it's best to fix them both now. Cold weather is here. More electrical problems in vehicles crop up in the winter time because cold has an effect on electrical DC current. Actually, cold, or extreme heat does. That's why batteries sales (and prices) usually go up in the dead of winter, and the dog days of summer.


----------



## DS

Too early for flapjacks?

That's my favorite line from that movie!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Back to the wife situation though.
Have they determined what causes these breathing problems? Or is she just prone to it? 
I hope they can find the cause, because without a cause, it's hard to have a cure.


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy* What do you mean detroit what about saginaw the deadlyist in mich !!!!!!!!! hell it two miles from woodcraft bad place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

MmmmmcDdddddddd….
What does that mean?
I hope you're not trying to say MsDonalds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You avatar looks way different than that video of you in your tub!!!

I'm off to the shop. I gotz things to do!!!

Smell ya later….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

I miss Calgon ads. I still remember them from my childhood. Funny what things you remember… Calgon and Where's the Beef…


----------



## patron

morning all again

28* here at sunset
here is the mountains 
with snow
and the last rays on them
(why they call them the 
'sangre de cristo' mts.
(blood of christ)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WOW!
Ted's website has something besides a blank screen.
I've run out of fingernails and am now biting my toenails in anticipation.

I don't know what made me go check on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tick-Tock


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look what I found under William's table! This is just from today! He drinks too much pop!










You know, in Michigan, those suckers are worth a dime apiece! You should load them in the truck and come make your fortune!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's my water supply.
I have no running water at my shop. So I keep water on hand there for making coffee. 
There is also more bottles in the back room full of water. They are there simply because I'm a nutjob who likes keeping an emergency supply of water.

In Mississippi, those bottle are worth nothing. They just take up space in a landfill. So I am doing my part to help the environment by using them.
And I do not drink that much pop (called Coke in Mississippi. Doesn't matter the brand, it's called coke). I do drink a lot of coffee though.


----------



## superdav721

Both William.
Funny Randy.
More books
http://woodtools.nov.ru/big/TAOW/TheArtOf_Woodworking.htm


----------



## DIYaholic

I got an email, that said William posted a project. A great excuse to take a break!!!


----------



## JL7

Crazy day here too Dave…...I'M SICK OF SNOW! My buddy had the snowblower incident….and no, he isn't a tool guy, he's a chemist…...so I drove over to help him clean up the driveway…......and 4 hours later I got home (15 miles) .....the roads here are a disaster! I cleaned out my own driveway again for the 5th time….......

Time for a cold one!

Nice clock there William…........


----------



## Bertha

Bandit may be the most handsome man I've ever seen. And I've slept with a lot of men. Connect those burns to the stache and we can meet at a truck stop.
.
I am not gay. But I could be.


----------



## superdav721

Al you are scaring me.


----------



## Kreegan

Wow Stumpy, I hope your new partnership doesn't come back to bite you on the ass…

Rich


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Good one Dave!

Rich,
I was thinking the same thing!!!

DY,
Congrats on making it to #3!!!

Back to the shop I go…...


----------



## Bertha

*new partnership?*
.
strong lol


----------



## Gene01

Gawd! I gotta start keepin up. Just saw William's clock. That's one awesome piece of work. Only took a week? You are a bull, William.


----------



## superdav721

Bull headed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, I broke my kitchen…..


----------



## Kreegan

Nooooo! That's where the food comes from!

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chimney inspector was here today to give the insurance company an Ok on my wood stove. You know the one I've been working on for the past couple of weeks now. Well, I paid him $100 to tell me it doesn't pass and that it all has to come back out. I was so aggrivated that not only did I start tearing the wood stove out of the livingroom, I kept going on thru the wall and into the kitchen. Debbie reminded me that there is only 2 weeks til Christmas….. Opps


----------



## JL7

Opps is right Marty….....BRB


----------



## patron

sorry to hear that marty

at least now you know
how much time till you are done

why the money ?
do you have to pay them now
to do their work


----------



## Kreegan

I've only been reading LJ for about 5-6 months now, but it definitely seems like things are getting snippy a lot lately. Don't people know it's almost Christmas and Santa is watching?

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I paid the inspector to come out and inspect. All of the work is my doins. My clearances aren't enough to pass…..


----------



## patron

still seems wrong 
they get paid to inspect

sounds like you have to bribe them
to do their job


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotcha now David, He is a chimney sweep and certified inspector in whatever they're certified in. He's not a building inspector…..


----------



## JL7

dorky - but seems to fit the day:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I hope the old man is having a jolly ole time sitting back and watching. He could get off his big @$$ and help out around here…..


----------



## patron

ok marty
that makes sense now

but he still has to sign off right
or can tag you for not complying ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Jeff, I needed that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, He doesn't have to sign off. My insurance co. just wanted a certified inspection done to show it was properly installed…..


----------



## patron

i know you will do good

and again

*HAPPY 1st YEAR B'DAY !*


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is a Buck Stove. I had a Buck years ago when my kids where toddlers. It only required a small clearance because it did not get hot on the back or sides. The kids could touch it without fear of getting burnt. When I set this Buck up, I gave it 16 inches of clearance on any combustable material (wood) figureing that would be more then enough space. The problem is, This Buck is a model 28000 which is a non UL rated stove so therefore requires 36'' of clearance from any and all combustable material…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David that pretty shot of the 'sangre de cristo' mts. ,you see this from your porch its something to see


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy B'Day to me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

it's stuck, everybody push on 3….. 1, 2, 3


----------



## patron

i did a cement board with tile behind the stove
and mantle and floor
it get real cold here at times
and the fire needs to burn hot at times

loosing 36" of floor
sounds like a lot of waste

can you use tiles for that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry to hear it Marty know that its a pain with all the work youve done to it ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy birthday you young whipper snapper :0


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bertha says some strange things are he and stumpy kin


----------



## patron

only their hairdesser 
knows for sure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave pray your wife get better and finds what the problem is , thats got to be a hard thing to deal with


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex that cold front has got to louisiana ,in the 30s but after reading the post from the others it seem not so cold ,but i still like to see snow once in a while ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That *SUCKS!!!*

Eddie,
Come up here, you'll be sick of snow in no time, that and you can help me get my shop into "Lair" condition!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy wish i was closer i would come ya help out , i got a flat head shovel i think it would work on snow


----------



## patron

it takes more than a flat head
to do that much snow eddie

might want to get mike to come along
with a dump truck full of sand and salt
and a big snow blower or blade on it

and a big heater


----------



## boxcarmarty

He did suggest some other things that I could do to cut it down to an 18'' clearance to a non-combustable material such as cement board with a 1 inch air space behind it but I would still have to tear it out for that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Even with that I would have to use heat shields to block a set of french doors that is less then 36'' from the stove…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that would give you 1/2 of it but still a pain in the a#@, to trade the stove in on a diffrent modle with a trade in may be easer with the ul rating ,but those buck are costly


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
My thoughts were to exchange stoves, save your work. As they say, "Time is money" and so it goes for materials also.

I need to sleep, as I may get called in to salt in 4 hours.

See ya in the future…...
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cool space saver

http://www.wimp.com/spacesaving/


----------



## patron

pretty slick eddie

i didn't know jay leno
had a day job however


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looked a lot like him, hows the horse trunk going


----------



## patron

todd will be here tomorrow
arounf noon

i have some ideas
i want to run by him

getting ready for bed here now
just about that time

guess i'll just say goodnight 
and do it

have a good one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite David have a good one


----------



## boxcarmarty

New puter is online now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That stove wasn't a new one. I took it out of my parents home. I guess I should get it back before they miss it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hello….. Doesn't anybody stay up late anymore???


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to say goodnight and catch up on the 67 posts since I stopped by last time.

*William*, the website was a blank page several more times since you took a peek at it. I delete and do a fresh install after every test, to make sure I don't leave any trace of misconfigured files and such. I just finished the final installation and now have to go through and configure about 1000 different settings, so still a slight ways to go. I want to make sure I have everything just right before letting anybody in.

*Dave*, I'll keep your wife in my prayers.. hope she get's better soon.

*Marty*, too bad about the stove and inspector. I've had to tear out and redo stuff for ridiculous reasons, because an inspector said so. In my case it was paid work, so put a serious dent in my profits on those jobs. For what it's worth, I hear putting a wood stove in the middle of the living room is the new vogue in modern interior design. Well, that's a lie… I just made that up. But maybe you could set the new trend.

Time to hit the sack, got a long day ahead of me tomorrow. Good night, everybody!


----------



## TedW

I can't believe it took me 29 minutes to write that post.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff'
Thank you Eddie
Happy B day Marty
Thanks Ted.


----------



## Bagtown

Mornin Dave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Ted, I know you're getting things ready, but any idea when we'll be able to "go in", as you put it.
It's getting cold out here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did Dave do a drive-by this morning.
I think I saw him, then he was *GONE*.
It was so fast.
I think he must have been on the motorcycle.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful morning to you all. It's a great day to be above ground. 
Marty, that sucks! Maybe a different model?
Hi Dave. You were here this morning. Where'd you go?
Rex is still making coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Making coffee?
That reminds me.
I need to start another pot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' All,

Temps went from 51 degrees yesterday, to a forcasted high of 29 degrees today! NOTHING but sunshine for the next 3 or 4 days. I have 3 or 4 days off, err, shop time!!!

William,
Congrats on the #1 badge!!! Well deserved!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If at first you don't succeed,
Then skydiving is not for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If at first you don't succeed,
Repeat until caught, 
Then lie.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
LMAO!!!

Good thing I was successful, on my first attempt!!! (skydiving)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If at first you don't succeed,
Erase all evidence that you tried in the first place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea Randy.
#1.
Maybe I ought to try making something nice one day.
I see so many projects here that are much more deserving. 
Thank you though.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hear what your saying. I made a crappy little sled for my crappy little B&D BS and it shot right up there. There are masters, that create beautiful art pieces, that deserve the recognition. I consider you one of them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There was a young guy in the military.
He was a hick from the backwoods who'd only gotten his first pair of shoes when he enlisted.
They were training for skydiving and taking their first real jump.
The officer reminded them one last time, pull the cord.
If that cord, for some reason, doesn't open your chute, pull the backup.
There will be a truck waiting on the ground to carry you all back to base.
So the young fella was pushed out of the plane.
He pulled his cord,
NOTHING!
He pulled his secondary,
NOTHING!
At this point, he was piping mad.
He thought,
Dang it.
I'll bet that damn truck won't be there on the ground when I get there either.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's time!
Time for me to motivate.
Time for another mug of coffee.
Time to ingest some food.
Time for me to put on pants…...
The neighbors hate it when I go out in the AM without them!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

That was funny, William.

I'm headed to the shop, to reinstall the TS rear fence support tube.

I'll check in later…....


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning all.

Happy birthday Marty.

In the 60s here today.

May have shop time in the evening forecast.


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody.. I overslept so slugging down one strong coffee, no time for breakfast or a shower, I gotta fly. I hate mornings like this!

William, they were referring to the cord on your fancy new backpack, not the cords on your fancy new shoes.

Later, buddies!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*MY DEAL WITH THE DUDE:*

I've been getting a lot of PM's and such about what my agreement with TheDude involves. It's a pretty straightforward thing. I am giving him a temporary licence to put some of my content on his site. He'll be able to list me as a contributing editor and post my weekly blog as well as some of the Stumpy Short videos, especially any that have to do with tool reviews. All content posted will be at my discretion, it's not an open licence to everything. This is a nonexclusive licence, I am still going to be posting here on LJ's. and various other places, and he doesn't have any control over the content of my show or anything like that. In return I am getting an ad banner on his site, and if things work out I may try and work with him on some promotions and other things. The licence expires in a year, and I can choose to renew it at that time if I like. I can also withdraw at any time with a 30 day notice.

*That's the legal stuff, but the reality is this…* I don't know Lance personally, but he's conducted himself professionally through the negotiations so I am willing to give this a shot. It's all about exposure. His site will bring my show more hits, and my blog will bring his site more hits. I am not giving him any control over my show, and he is not giving me any control over his site. It's just a licencing agreement. It has the potential to be win-win for both of us. If it doesn't work out we can walk away with nothing lost.


----------



## TedW

I would probably tend to contribute some to his site if he had an open community approach. I just don't care that he seems to want to control everything. You don't own anybody any explanations, Stumpy. But understandably, you want your friends to know where you stand on the matter. Your participation on his site will undoubtedly lead to a little more exposure for your site, and that's not a bad thing. I, for one, respect what you are doing AND what he is doing… I just don't care for the way he's doing it.

Hey, did I mention I overslept? Gotta go, see ya guys later!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Ted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well I slept on it last night, it was a pretty big lump and not very comfortable. I'll be putting the stove on craig's list and cutting my losses. Maybe look into one of those outdoor furnaces this next year…..


----------



## patron

marty
why cant you build two pony walls
the same hiegth as the stove top
and tile them too

like a little alcove for the stove to sit in
closer to the wall

maybe even have shelves on them outside

just a thought


----------



## boxcarmarty

This windows 7 is gonna take some gettin use to. Can't find any of my buttons…..


----------



## Kreegan

Well, hopefully it works out for you, Jim. I'm hoping to some day see the Stumpy Nubs show on my local PBS station, right after Rough Cut.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the problem David. It's already too close for that. Right now I'm 16'' from the wall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

To build a non-combustable wall, it would have to have a 1'' dead air space then 18'' of clearance. Then all of my cabinets, mantle, and woodwork could not be used….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rich, Are you talking to the dog again???


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's 2 weeks til Christmas and my kitchen and livingroom looks like there where no survivers…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning from the frozen tundra of the South. Almost 30 here right now and maybe we'll get to 40 today.
William, you certainly deserve that spot, there was a ton of work in the clock and it looked magnificent.

I'm cancelling a hospital appointment today, got a slight cold which as a chemo patient practically puts me under house arrest. But nobody said anything about enjoying the stove in the shop and insulating myself with sawdust.


----------



## patron

morning fellow prisoner

i always try to get to jail
before noon
so i can get a bologna sandwich
and a lower bunk

sounds like you need a new stove marty
keep mom and dads
just can't use it there

maybe somewhere else some day


----------



## boxcarmarty

The thing that really sucks David, Is I now have to patch a hole in my roof…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Don't patch the hole…..
Get a telescope and make your house an Observatory & charge admission! Just like you do for your tool museum!!!


----------



## patron

well marty
i guess you better get on it

life sucks sometimes

but holes in the roof 
suck even more
especially in winter


----------



## Kreegan

Sometimes the dog is the only one who'll listen to me. Today is my last day in the office this week. Tomorrow I might actually get a little bit of shop time in between all the stuff I need to do before my mom's plane gets in.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I see you're first in line. That'll be $5…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Give Mom our love…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
As if the praise of your friends & Fellow Lj'ers wasn't enough, your Bell Tower Clock was designated an "Editor's Choice"!!! CONGRATS!!!

I hope you you can still associate with us hacks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I love work, I can watch it all day!
I'm willing to pay & observe at your place…..
Do you have change of a $15.00 bill???


----------



## JL7

Good evening all…..................

Another rewarding day at work is complete…....the roads here are still hacked from the storm…....hard on the nerves….causes me to cuss more than I might otherwise…...

I'm NOT going to shovel snow today, whether I need to or not…...just ain't going to do it….

Sorry for shipping all that cold air south boys, but we got lots…......we are now switching into mode of 30 degrees is warm weather phase….....15 degrees is even quite tolerable already…...

Sorry about the stove there Marty - maybe you should have a little auction of your own??

I gotta go…...the finishing work doesn't happen by itself….........


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff'
Thank you Eddie
Happy B day Marty
Thanks Ted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put the stove on CL for $350 about noon today. Within 2 hours I had a lady wanting it. I spent the remainder of the afternoon dismantleing the stove and plugging a hole in the roof. Her husband is suppose to be on his way to pick it up. I have more callers in line waiting to hear if this guy shows up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Dave…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Marty
Thanks Dave


----------



## superdav721

Hey I posted that yesterday.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its ok Dave the cyber hole it clogged up again


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Jeff

Thanks eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm puter proud now. Repaired the puter that I kicked….. er, uhm, found sitting across the room. Got a new desktop yesterday. And just bought a laptop from the nieghborhood used parts sales person.

What??? He has to make a living too…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - 3 computers??? Oh wait, I got more than that, never mind…..BRB and THANK YOU!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Jeff, Thank you…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, you underpriced it.

Today I ran conduit for the new kitchen wiring. About half the junction boxes had to be recessed 1" deep into brick. To do that, I take my angle grinder with a diamond blade, cut the square for the box, then make a grid of cuts inside the square, then just break out the pieces like ice cubes. The process is quick and accurate, but man what a dust storm! So the first thing I do is seal myself in the room with the grinder, safety glasses and a good quality dust mask. I could barely see by the time I made the cuts for the 5th and last box. I just did the cuts, then let myself out of the room and reseal the door before too much dust escapes, then shop-vac myself off. Let the dust settle before going back into the room to knock out the little cubes and mount the boxes with tapcons. There was a heavy layer of dust covering the whole floor when I went back in there.

Tomorrow the building owner is going to help me hand the drywall on the ceilings. I usually do it myself but it's a back breaker.


----------



## TedW

Jeff and Marty.. thank both of you!


----------



## bandit571

Sharpened a few irons yesterday. Showed one to my 18 yr old Grandson. He proceeded to shave what hairs he had on his chin. He even liked the close shave he got. Then, I had to go back and sharpen it back up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks David

thanks Marty

thanks William 
thanks Ted
thanks Bandit
thanks Leroy


----------



## Kreegan

Happy birfday, Marty! BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William cingrads on the *Editors Choice Award *well deserved


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Ted.
Thank you Eddie.
Thank you Stumpy.
Thank you Dave.
Thank you David.
Thank you Rex.
Thank you Rich.
Thank you Bandit.
Thank you Randy.
Thank you Jeff.
Thank you Marty.
Thank you Peter.
Thank you Paul.
Thank you Mary.
Thank you John.
Thank you Ben.
Thank you Billy.
Thank you Rob.
Thank you Jacob.
Thank you Martha.
Thank you Heather.
Thank you Bob.
Thank you John Boy.

Ok, now that I've thanked everyone, and some other people that aint even here, someone tell me what all these thank yous are for?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Editor's Choice?
What did I win?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Good Night John Boy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stove is loaded and headin down the road…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I got an empty corner…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL William you are a mess


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty now you got a place to hang out

good one mike


----------



## JL7

Marty - sounds like a "time out" corner for when you're mis-behaving….......I would suggest a comfy stool for that one…you may be spending some time…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to rest up tomorrow folks.
I've got to drive two hundred miles round trip on Thursday to pick my daughter up from college for winter break. She'll be home for a month. 
My son is having his funeral, I mean wedding, on Saturday. Sorry. I couldn't talk any sense into him. He's determined to go through with it. I even offered to buy him a bus ticket to the west coast.
Then we are having our Christmas celebration on the 23rd, because my wife has to work on Christmas day. 
So, between the calender, and everything else going on, that leaves me less than a week to complete one last present for my wife.


----------



## Kreegan

Floors vacuumed, bathroom cleaned, stairs vacuumed, counters spotless. Ready for mom!

Congrats william! Very well deserved.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, You'll make Momma proud…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just wait for my Mom to show up and start cleaning my house for me….. It saves me alot of time that I can spend in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great song Marty ,beautiful cars in the video too,reminds me of up cut spiral bits


----------



## boxcarmarty

I really liked the cars too eddie…..


----------



## Kreegan

Mmmmm at's a nice pair of cars…. I like the trunk too.

I just sharpened all my turning tools in the garage, which was 11 degrees. Even the grinder complained. I hope to get some turning time tomorrow. Going to try to make something Christmasy for my mom. Perhaps a snowman.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, check out the Jaguar in this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I hope you where refering to an 11 degree angle on your tools…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, We'll take it down a notch with a little Christmas music…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

What car?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Musics greatest ballads


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff did you see the white cougar i mean jaguar  or was it the black one its a beautiful thing


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you aint right lol


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Bagtown

Did somebody say Alice Cooper?
Now we're gettin' somewhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Bagtown

I can tell you got good taste in music


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Maybe a little Orianthi, playing live in Alice cooper's band last year?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure Marty,
Don't take my advice. Close up the roof and make your house a concert hall!!! I want FREE admission!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is Marty spinning the vids for ya on WLJK where we have a 2 drink minimum all night long so sit back and enjoy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Good thing it's a 2 drink MINIMUM, as I already waaay surpassed that!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Have you ever had a day that was jammed packed with things to do…...
and yet feel like you accomplished very little???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

will some body pass that fifth over here i need to touch mine up a bit my glass is leaking


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

every day


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're counting down to the final hour so hang on and enjoy the ride on WLJK…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Bagtown

Bottle of Makers Mark right here.


----------



## DIYaholic

As I'm a great procrastinator…..
I'm putting off the end of the world until later!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Mike , you brought the good stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

never herd of scorpions they are good , got to add them to my pandora


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i dont think it suppose to end till latter in the month ,so you still got time to procrastinate


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike from the cold country up north has requested a little Alice so here ya go Buddy. Stay warm and have a glass of poison from WLJK…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope the world don't end!
I just picked up a about 150 sqft of QS red oak flooring, that will become face frames, drawer fronts and edge banding for my shop!!! I would hate to think I wasted a whole $10.00!!!


----------



## Bagtown

nice.
thanks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Marty's here and We're spinning all night. Well, until I fall asleep anyway. We have a caller on the line. eddie wants to hear some more Scorpions. eddie, this is your lucky day. You have just won 2 tickets to see the Scorpions live at some place near you from WLJK…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ya got any Mercel Marceau!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty great video and song ,thanks


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wood buddy William has just stopped by the studios to take a ride on the Run Away Train with the mad man in the rain from WLJK…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty

I would have sworn I just fixed another drink. Where's Randy? somebody keep an eye on him…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thought I'd make my contribution to the music lineup before heading to bed. 
AC/DC, great, even on a ballad.
Kenny Wayne Sheppard, one of the most overlooked blues guitarists.
Pearl Jam, yea, I listen to a lot of weird crap.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some good music going on here forget the mix just pass that bottle


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm out.
Ya'll hold it down and keep spinning those tracks.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

OH MY GOD!
I am getting old.
How many kids today would look at me crazy for using the term "spinning those tracks"?

Better yet, how many wouldn't have a clue if I stated that OH MY GOD, in my best vally girl voice?

I hope ya'll have a great night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

many a drink listing to Kenny Wayne ,and Drops of Jupiter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for stoppin by the studio William and here's a Train to take you away…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night William,
You're gonna need the rest for when your daughter comes home from college. It's amazing how much a person can change (grow, maybe!), whenthey leave home for the first time!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, before I go, since Eddie likes Kenny Wayne.




Kenny Wayne and Jonny Lang go hand in hand on my disk player.

NOW, ya'll can have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you missed the train!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break, BIF…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're powering down and saving ions to run some saws with tomorrow. This is WLJK and we're glad you stopped by for another evening of waisted time. I'm Marty and I'm out of here…..

Good Night


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite uall been fun.have a good one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i used to own a small bar on the river here and Kenny Wayne would come in from time to time hes a great entertainer and fun to party with but he never mixed the two,alway thought to so young he was smart


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night Marty!


----------



## TedW

My internet is not playing nice tonight. Didn't get a darn thing done on the website because I can't stay connected for more than a couple minutes at a time. I see a lot of black square where, by reading the posts, I have to assume are music videos. I'd hate to think you guys were busy posting woodworking videos and spoiling the reputation of this fine thread.

I'm going to try the "Post this reply" button now. If you see this post, it worked. If you don't see this post, please post a reply so I'll know you didn't see it.


----------



## TedW

Looks like it worked.. now I can say good night.

Good night, everybody!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I can see that you are online and you made a post….
But I don't see it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Have you dusted yourself off yet???


----------



## TedW

When I got home and took a shower it almost clogged the drain. At first the water going down the drain was brick color.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, "Kimmel" is offline and it seems most, if not all Nubbers are too, so I'm gonna join y'all…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~`


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE*


----------



## superdav721

Morning world. I got up a little early and enjoyed the walk down big hair band lane.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..

Seems like I was just here 7 hours ago…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, I have loved The Kenny Wayne Sheppard Band since around high school. He's been aound in the central Mississippi area for that long. I think it was a few years after that before he recieved national attention. I'm not sure. Anyway, the reason I say Kenny Wayne Sheppard Band instead of just his name is that I heard an album he done with a new band under just his name. It was not the same quality as when his original band was still together. He still had the voice and guitar skill, but he had went the way of more popular rock instead of the bluesy sound he was known for. This was not his original sound and you could tell that his heart and soul just wasn't into it the way it was at one time.
I love all kinds of music. I'm weird. I'll listen to Hank, Merle, and Cash in the morning; Pearl Jam and Nirvana around noon, and still have enough variety to enjoy AC/DC, Guns & Roses, and Metallica in the evening. I'll also mix it all up in between with blues, zydeco, and some stuff that can be known as nothing else but cross-over.

I have a stereo system in my shop with speakers run through the rafter so I can get good sound throughout. That's probably part of what's wrong with my ears. I love music though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy 12/12/12 everyone

Feels like six, for me…..


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody

gotta get an early start today

Have a great day!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the walk down big hair band memory lane, did ya'll know that a lot of these bands' music is now becoming popular again?
I have heard teenagers in the last couple of years listening to this stuff and thinking it is something new.

The funniest thing I ever heard was two girls at the highschool one day when I was there. They were going on and on about this new band that was just cool as could be. I listened for a bit to find out they were takling about one of my favorites since I was a kid, AC/DC. 
I started to inform them that AC/DC became popular in America in the seventies and had actually been playing in other countries for quite a few years before that. I decided it wasn't worth the bother though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most of the songs that I was playing can be found on this album…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Top O' The Morning to ya Rex!
That video was a nice change of pace from last night.
There was a time when I would have stopped that video a few seconds in. 
I never appreciated music anything like that until my daughter started in high school concert band. This was the first time I'd been forced to sit through classical, instrumental, and jazz. When I had to sit there and give it a shot though, I loved it. I realized that there is as much heart and soul put into this music as anything I listen to. 
I started seeking out other stuff. I started with names I'd heard, such as Beethoven and Bach. I found out that there was some that was so powerful to put goosebumps on my neck. Music has to be good to move me in that way. 
I guess the only kind of music I do NOT listen to is ganster rap. I specifiy gangster because I have heard some rap that was ok, like some early Will Smith. The gangster style though get sticks in my craw, mainly because of the fact that they rap about the pride they take in supposedly being killers, thugs, and basic peckerheads. Even if it were any good I couldn't listen to that.

I'm also disappointed in what they now call country music. I turn on a modern country music station from time to time. It isn't what it used to be though. There are still a few great artists out there. The Zac Brown Band is a good example. Those guys are great because they have a genuine love for what they do. A mojority of it though, it seems there is a mix of girls that made it big because of their boobs and pretty smile, and bad boy wanna-bes who sing that it takes beer to do anything, even to love a girl. Now don't get me wrong, there was drinking songs back in the day, but a majority of the music had more depth than simply, beer is the answer to life. 
As for the women, I don't know how to explain this one. To me though there have only been three women ever to sing country that I liked, Loretta Lynn, Patsy Cline, and Reba McEntire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I would rather have the stereo on than the TV. I enjoy classic rock and country mostly.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm Randy and I'm a TV junkie!

However, recently I've forsaken the idiot box, for workin on/in the shop.
Does that show progress???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have that album Marty.
I have the two disk set. When it first came out it was two disks. It can now be found remastered and condensed into a one disk album. 
I don't know why I bought it. I sometimes get albums such as that one just to have a lot of my favorite of a style togethe on a disk. Everyone one of the songs on the two disks in that set though I already had on each band's original albums.

I have recently started shopping for my music on Amazon. I buy the MP3 albums and download them. I always prefered the actual CDs for the album art. It's gotten to hard to find them locally though. The only music store we had left in Vicksburg shut it's doors. Wal-Mart is the only store in town that sells CDs anymore. I refuse to buy CDs from Wal-Mart. They selectively pick albums to censor for language. 
Did you know you can buy modern artist's albums at Wal-Mart with all kinds of bad language on them, but if you can find a copy of Cash's album, live at San Quentin, the one that had the original, uncut version of the Boy Named Sue, Wal-Mart has had it dubbed out to censor it anyway?
Also, some of my modern favorites, like Kid Rock for example, all of their albums are censored. I understand that some music doesn't need to be bought by kids. That's what the parental warning was supposed to be for. I think a better answer than censorship should be putting an age limit on buying albums with explicit lyrics. When I asked, Wal-Mart says that there is no way for them to be sure which ones are explicit. That's BS, since federal law requires a sticker on explicit albums that plainly says, "Parental Warning: Explicit Lyrics".


----------



## Gene01

Something to contemplate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seldom watch TV. I have gotten to watching Netflix recently. I can find older stuff there though that I can watch. Even then, I only watch it when I'm unable to do anything else. 
Most of what's on TV today is crap anyway. Besides that, I've just always been the type that would rather be DOING something rather than WATCHING something. 
I guess that's why music became my favorite form of entertainment. I can enjoy that and do something at the same time.

Now they just need to stop changing things. For old farts like me it has been a long and aggrevating journey.
I have over a thousand CDs. That's an impressive collection. The problem though is that a lot of them were replacements for obsolete formats. I also still have a lot of records, tape, and 8-track cassettes. I understand why they moved away from these inferior formats. I just hope though that, since digital music can be saved safely without deteriation, that it stays around for at least my lifetime. 
As I mentioned earlier, I now by digital MP3 albums. I now am missing buying CD3 because I miss the album covers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kid Rocks Born Free album doesn't have a censor on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gene, That's the gift for the person that has everything. I'm gonna have to order some…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Kid Rock done that album without anything that needed censoring just so he could put out a clean album that did not need censoring for stores or radio. It was big deal that he done that.
I wasn't crazy about that album though.
It has some decent music on it. I absolutley loved the one before it though, Rock And Roll Jesus.


----------



## TedW

I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go…

BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

His new album, Rebel Soul is out. It's pretty good. About four songs on it though still have to be censored. It wasn't as bad as some of his earlier stuff, but enough cussing in it though that I guess they still felt a need to protect the kiddies.
It bothers me though, some of these albums, like Rebel Soul. If they are too dirty for kids, then anyone who thinks that needs to disconnect their televisions. I have the uncut album I downloaded off of Amazon, and I compared it to a friend's copy that came from Wal-Mart. With the exception of one single F-bomb on the whole album, ever single words besides that that was censored was no worse than what they hear daily, almost hourly, on television.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We don't need those pills Gene.
We could use rags and polish our turds for a nice shine. 
I think we could all start doing that before flushing.


----------



## Bagtown

William, I'm like you. I listen and enjoy everything except that gangster rap.
Here on the east coast of Canada, there's a style of music that could be called celtic.
These guys (Great Big Sea) from Newfoundland have taken it to another level. They've revived some old songs added some of their own and are a pretty successful band.


----------



## boxcarmarty

24* here this morning. It has to warm up another 10 degrees just to get up to cold…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you don't like the cold…..
You should think about installing a wood stove. I think that would help!!!


----------



## Gene01

I hear ya, Marty. 18* here at 07:10. 
We're @ 6000 ft. It does get a bit nippy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have an empty spot in my livingroom where I could put it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
A wood stove would be a great way for you to burn off all your projects, err, scraps!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm standing at ground level and it's pretty darn cold…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's stuck again….. PUSH…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a big oak mantle scrap now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What's with all the pushing, are you giving birth???

I gotz to motivate! See you on the flip side…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

The LJ cyber porthole keeps getting plugged up. I have to stick a plunger in it to push all the $#!T thru…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll do something different today and be productive….. HaHa, That sounds funny….. BRB


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, I enjoy such a wide variety of music, sometimes certain classical pieces reach out to me and "speak" so that I understand what the compose was trying to say t with music. That piece of Grieg suggests to me waking up and it's a new morning.

Cold here again today. I did get to the shop yesterday,, the stove worked well and I did get some sorting done and other things too. The coffee maker was installed and tested, also tested was a nap sitting close to the stove, testing seemed to last for hours, and it Had - when I woke up.

Going to the shop again today to see if the stove lived up to it's 12 hours with 1 load claim.


----------



## Kreegan

Sadly I missed the music marathon last night. How bout this one from Pearl Jam? Beautiful song…


----------



## Kreegan

This band has recently come to my attention. Come from that musical hotbed of Las Vegas.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
What's the verdict? Did it hold for 12 hours?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, it certainly did. I got the damper settings just right and it did what it says it can do. So gad I got this stove.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, another thing which really surprised me was the very small amount of ash it left, did not need removing. Seems like it thoroughly burned the wood until nothing was left of it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pearl Jam is the greatest band of their generation. Love 'em

THIS is the funniest video you will see all day…


----------



## Gene01

That was hilarious!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one, Stumpy! Can't wait to see her revenge!!!


----------



## superdav721

Funny


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yesterday Charles and I did a test on an unconventional method for finishing cherry. The results are in, check 'em out!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've got a 10 foot tall wooden cyclone in my shop. What'd you do today?


----------



## Bertha

*Nooooo! That's where the food comes from!*
.
lolol. Just posting to catch up.
.
I looked into adding a coal-fired stove into my house and they were like $hit, just run a pipe out here dere.
.
When I wanted to add a woodburning stove, it got expensive real quick.
.
WV, Coal country, y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stmpy,
Looks impressive! More woodworking magic from your studio, err, shop!!!

You ain't just blowin' hot air!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy, how are you going to finish the tornado?


----------



## DIYaholic

My good deed for the day was getting "Chef's" generator running. It came with the house they purchased and moved into some five years ago and has not been run. I changed the oil and sparkplug, drained the old gasoline and replaced the recoil cord & handle. I made sure the cylinder wasn't seized, by turning the engine over by hand. It came to life after just three pulls. Now I have a place to go when/if we loose power!!!

I'll check in later, as I'm headed off to the shop…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Al (Bertha), check out this place.
http://www.northlineexpress.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Stumpy, at first I thought it was the missile launch of the North Koreans. Got fooled by the "High Tech"


----------



## davidmicraig

I am sorry I missed the music marathon as well. I was busy 

I always loved Yellow Ledbetter but could never understand the lyrics. This is my favorite misheard lyric video -


----------



## superdav721

Al look at the coal - wood stoves.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

New addition to the shop was installed today, an alarm clock.


----------



## Bertha

Rex with the delivery, no surprise. I've got a lot of looking to do. The newspaper roller is epic in nature.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yellow Ledbetter is the ring tone on my cell phone. No joke.

Click play again on the video above and read the real lyrics below as it plays. It'll all make sense in the end… I think.

Unsealed on a porch a letter sat. 
Then you said, "I wanna leave it again." 
Once I saw her on a beach of weathered sand. 
And on the sand I wanna leave it again. Yeah. 
On a weekend I wanna wish it all away, yeah. 
And they called and I said that "I want what I said" and then I call out 
Again. 
And the reason oughta' leave her calm, I know. 
I said "I know what I waited not a boxer or the bag."

Ah yeah, can you see them out on the porch? Yeah, but they don't wave. 
I see them round the front way. Yeah. 
And I know, and I know I don't want to stay. 
Make me cry…

I see… Ooh I don't know why there's something else. 
I wanna drum it all away… 
Oh, I said, "I don't, I don't know where there's a boxer or the bag."

Ah yeah, can you see them out on the porch? Yeah, but they don't wave. 
But I see them round the front way. Yeah. 
And I know, and I know. I don't wanna stay at all. 
I don't wanna stay. Yeah. 
I don't wanna stay. [x2] 
I don't… Don't wanna, oh… Yeah. Ooh… Ohh…

I have to say, though, that I think the true lyric is not "I don't know where there's a boxer or a bag" but instead "I don't know weather I'm the boxer or the bag." I think these lyrics have it wrong.


----------



## TedW

Did the world end yet?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted its the 21 i think r maybe the 23 i got it wrote down somewhere


----------



## davidmicraig

Not for another 9 days Ted 

I read the real lyrics Stumpy and Yellow Ledbetter is one of my favorite songs. But the misheard lyric video always cracks me up. "Potato Wave" will live with me forever…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy what a tall ceiling you have there ,can this be scaled down to a 7 ft ceiling


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's designed for 8' but you can just make your own short chip box instead of a trash can to get it in a shorter shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, knock…....

Is there anybody out there???


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## superdav721

http://uppercutwoodworks.com/woodchat/chatroom/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*

I'm ready to throw my laptop off a cliff,
So I can climb down and get it,
And throw it in the river,
So I can swim in and get it,
Then shoot it a few hundred times.


----------



## bandit571

I'd use a laptop, but

I have no lap for it to sit on.


----------



## bandit571

I put Eye-gore ( not EE-Gore) to work down in the Dundeon today.

Is it EYE-gore, or is it EEE-gore?

He has a lot of work to do down there….


----------



## KTMM

GOOD EVENING NUBBIANS. Just wanted to drop by in the non-existent free time I have, and let you all know I'm doing well with the new job, just busy. Hope everyone is doing well, as I haven't had a lot of time to check the posts the past two months.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas you are a slacker.
JK
Not.
William did it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do we know a lucas???

Bandit,
Isn't it "Ewe!!!-Gory"???

Dave,
Boo, Who???


----------



## superdav721

Boo you. You said knock knock.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas who,
said boo who.
Man I sound like Dr. suess.


----------



## TedW

My dear brother and his new better (way better) half took me to Ed Debevicks for dinner. I'm stuffed!

Wood.

BRB

ROFL

WT…. never mind.


----------



## TedW

Dave, be careful with getting too famous or you'll end up with a bunch of screaming teenage girls chasing you around.


----------



## TedW

If you wanna be a woodworking star just listen now to what I say..
Get yourself some vintage tools, take some time, learn how to plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

BRB…


----------



## TedW

BRB (/.\)

I'm back \(^.^)/


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You're confusing me (which ain't hard to do!), your line was supposed to be; "Who's there?" 
Also, as President of the "SuperDav007" fan club, I need to call a cabinet meeting!!! I need to build some base cabinets for my shop & need help. Anyone ever built them before???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Please explain your hieroglyphics????


----------



## davidmicraig

I think it means "Eat at Joes" but I have been known to mistranslate from time to time.


----------



## davidmicraig

I was the 25,000th poster on this thread. There should be some kind of prize for that.


----------



## DIYaholic

DavidC,
You do win a prize, it's a $1,000.00 Highland Woodworking Gift Card…...
I gave them my address. I'll let you know how much you like it!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

Good deal Randy. Make sure I got myself something really really cool


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be sure to do a review & post it here!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

thanks


----------



## DIYaholic

If we keep posting enough, then I can get post #26,000 and a prize delivered to you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Happy 25,000th David C.

We have been Christmas planning tonight, what a God awful pain, it took of this evening and still a ways to go.
I guess you guys go through the same routine too.

Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## davidmicraig

I have a long night ahead, don't encourage me


----------



## davidmicraig

Not as bad as it used to be Rex. Was more complicated when I had in-laws that all hated each other. Now I just pick up my boys and veg with them for the week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening, Rex.
Thanks for doing all that Christmas planning….
Now I don't have too!!!

DavidC,
Your welcome to post ALL night & day, but I will need to call it quitz soonly!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

You have a good night Randy. If Nubs complains about his overflowing inbox, I am blaming you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Blame me all you want David, as I'm a very responsible person. Responsible for EVERYTHING that goes wrong. Unless of course, I can blame REX or Marty!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

So you were the wrench in Rex's Christmas planning…


----------



## DIYaholic

You *could* say that…..
It may not be true, but you *can* say that!

6:30am is right around the corner, so I must go pee pee night night…..

NYTOL<
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All.

Rex - We have been slowly picking away at Christmas stuff for a while. Most of my last 6 or 7 posted projects are Christmas presents. My wife hooks rugs and has been busily hooking away mats and potholders for people as well. Sometimes I tell folks that she's a hooker…. Mailed a package off to the wifes family on the left coast on Monday. Mailed another to some folks in Ontario yesterday. Working on another bowlish/log vessel type thing for my old Dad today and a dovetailed birdseye maple box for his wife today. Have everyone covered except the local family. In the next week, between the wife and I we only have our son and his wife to make for and then we're done. Except for each other, we've managed to make everything this year. Good thing cause there's no extra money floating around Casa del Bagtown these days. 

I salvaged a childs bicycle from a neighbours trash this spring and have been saving the small wheels from it since the spring. I was thinking about making a bicycle trailer for my son for Christmas. Still trying to come up with a good hitch idea though.

Haven't made anything for the wife yet, I may actually set foot in a store for her gift though…

Oh and one more very important one. . . my granddaughters gift. . . I made her some Bill Dings to play with but I think an 11 month old needs as many wooden toys under the tree as I can muster. . . Dave had a good idea a while back for a table and chair built child sized, and looking for more ideas as I go.

Oops, got a little carried away there. Sorry for the long boring post. Helped me make sure I'm covering all my bases for Christmas this year though.


----------



## davidmicraig

Morning Mike. Sounds like a productive holiday for you and your wife. As far as that bike trailer goes, seems like a couple thin but stout bars fastened to the bolts that hold the rear wheel to the frame would work. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
I'm up after a few hours sleep, seems to be happening a lot lately.
I wish they would move Thanksgiving away from Christmas, they are too close together. The Brits do it right, they celebrate Thanksgiving on 4th July.

Now to find out what trick I need to get this body running today. It's 26 here this morning, high 60, and for the next few days around 30's in the morning and 60's in afternoon - ideal shop weather.

Coffee calls ….later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know what you mean about the coffers being bare, I don't get my December SS cheque until December 26th, makes for a difficult time.


----------



## Bagtown

Update:

Truck Driving School.

So I've been pretty quiet on my truck driving adventure these past weeks.
I've done pretty well. They told me they've never had a trailer hooked up to anyone as fast as they did me, and never taken someone into downtown rush hour action as fast as they did me as well. I think age helps with the patience thing. The young fellers get wound up and excited about the traffic. Me? I just don't worry about it. So I have 4 or 5 weeks behind the wheel. I ain't perfect yet but I do all right. I had two weeks of intensive classroom time. Scored a 92 on the final written exam.

I was scheduled for my provincial road test last Friday.
I showed up and the examiner asked me to uncouple my trailer. So I did.
Then he asked for my driving permit. So I handed it to him. Now here's where everything went off the rails…
To get my permit (kind of like a beginners truck driver licence), When I started this ordeal 2 months ago, I had a medical form issued from the province that my Doctor filled out. There's one question on there, Question #11 that asks "Established medical evidence of a sustained psychiatric disorder with particular regard to depression, suicidal tendencies or impulsive aggressive behaviour? Yes No". So my doctor checks the Yes box and says Had depression which resolved with treatment related to chronic pain from Bells Palsy & stress which has resolved. Some of you helped me through that hell earlier this year. (thanks again). So, about two months ago when I had to write a commercial test to get my permit the examiner saw my Doctors answer on my medical form and asked me about it. So I told her that I was fine and you could see that the Doctor said it was resolved with treatment. So that was good enough for her.She put quotation marks around "resolved with treatment" I paid my fee passed her test. She stamped my medical form, stapled my receipt to it, and that form then became my licence to drive a truck with a licenced driver with me. So I went to school, did pretty good, and was all set to pass my road test last Friday. So back to last Friday. . . The road test examiner saw my Doctors answer to that question and stopped me cold. He said the examiner two months ago was supposed to stop me back then and send it to the provincial capital for a ruling on whether or not I'd be allowed to drive. So he called his office and we waited for a call back. In the meantime I did the pretrip inspection on the truck and trailer, coupled back up to the trailer, tested the air system and tested the brakes. The examiner got a call back from his office and he told me he was sending a copy of my paperwork to the capital and someone would be in touch and that I probably wasn't allowed to be driving these past few months. He gave me a name of someone to contact in a week if I didn't hear anything by then.
I wasn't impressed. I stewed all last weekend over this. So Monday morning I lay in wait for my Doctor, who I know stops at the cafe every morning at 10 minutes to nine, for her morning java. While she was mixing cream and sugar into her coffee, I told her my story. She looked over the paper and told me to get hold of her assistant and have the assistant tell her to write a letter and fix this. So being the proactive guy that I am, I called Fredericton (provincial capital) to speak to the bureaucrat in charge of this mess. I feel bad for this woman, cause she is so miserable, and unhelpful, and miserable, and really nasty, mean and miserable. Did I mention she was miserable? I had an unhelpful two minute conversation, she told me to fax her the paperwork I had, cause she didn't have a copy, and get my doctor to write on the paper when I had chronic depression. Because it didn't say when this happened on her copy. I said "I thought you didn't have a copy?" She got angry. I told her I didn't have chronic depression, that it said "chronic pain". She said "Whatever! Just fax it". I told her I didn't have a fax, but I could scan it and email it to her. She refused to give out her email address and told me it had to be faxed. Now not so long ago, I would have tore her a new one, and then spoken to her supervisor and tore her a new one too. But this last year or two has taught me a few things, a little patience is one of them. And knowing that if I let her go, that the universe and karma will kick her ass. So I very sweetly thanked her and got off the phone. Called my doctors assistant and told her that I needed a my doctor to fix this.
Then it was Tuesday, Got a call from the Docs assistant, said she had a letter for me. I went down read the letter. In the letter the Doc said she made a mistake and that she should have checked the _No box on that question and would they please correct this. When I told the docs assistant the name of the misery ridden bureaucrat I was dealing with she was sympathetic. She offered to fax the letter to the misery encrusted bureaucrat herself as she had the fax number in her rolodex! I wished her a Merry Christmas and headed home to the shop. Misery herself called me up an hour later and although I think it somehow hurt her physically, she told me I was good to go and had no restrictions. I wished her a Merry Christmas too. So I called the school and told them to book me a new road test ASAP. School called me back a few minutes later and was throwing around dates between the 15th and 28th of January. I said NO, it better be faster than that and told her to explain to the person booking appointments that I have been held up this long because they should have stopped me two months ago when I did my provincial written test. Got a call back half an hour later. I'm scheduled to do a road test next Friday, and there will be no pretrip inspection, uncoupling/coupling of trailers or air brake tests. It will only be walk around the truck, kick the tires and take a drive with the examiner.

So I hope I don't blow it, and that I get my Class One licence with air brake endorsment for Christmas.

And thats what I've been up to in between shop time. Sorry for the extended extra long post. 

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Mike, what a bummer, but typical. So glad you got it sorted, plus an easy walk through Friday. I'll stay off the road that day just in case your test drive heads south.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning again, this time with Cajun lyrics.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Randy and Ted.
Mike WOW what a story. I have ADD and I still read all of that.
Coffee.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## Bagtown

Just got a call from Daughter in law.
GrandDad is babysitting this AM.
Guess I'll turn the heat on and clear a spot on my bench for her.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Rex and Bags. The Beatles' songs are like an old shoe. Familiar and comfortable. 
Bags, your not so unusual tale of governmental idiocy reinforces Von Braun's observation that "We can lick gravity but the paperwork is overwhelming." But, we all can take comfort because the thing that saves us from mind numbing bureaucrats is their inefficiency and ineptitude. 
Government bureaucracy may be the only thing that does not conform to the law of supply and demand. 
Have a great morning with the little one, Bags.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I have a looooooong day ahead of me.
Ya'll know I don't do driving too well with my back.
I have to drive a little over two hundred miles round trip this morning.

I remember a time when I loved driving.
So I hope you do too Mike.
You'll need to with the career you're going into.

Anyway, the good Lord must be looking out for me.
I slept better than normal last night.
That's a good thing before making a trip. 
At least I won't be getting sleepy as usual on the trip up, while I'll be by myself.
My wife has worked all night and isn't feeling well.
So she's staying home and I'm going up alone. 
So, Clevelan, MS, here I come.

I promised my wife that my daughter will be the only college girl I'll try to pick up while I'm there.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Look out, your job is in jeopardy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
STOP posting & go get youself some shop time!!! Love the music!

Mike,
Glad all is sorted out. I would wish you luck, but you seem to have it all figured outBureaucracy: The sloooow way to get nothing done!!!

I'm going to wander around LJs a little, then head to the shop…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That's a nice V-Plow you have there!!! You should think about putting a motor on it!

William,
Have a safe pleasant trip. You could pick up a nice college girl, err, woman for me, though!!!


----------



## Bagtown

William, drive safe and take breaks.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Thanks for the suggestion. You think Mathias W. could help with that motor thing? 
I don't want to dedicate my walker to just one job. And it needs to be light enough so I can still chase the ladies in the home. 
With a motor on it, I'd probably need a license and, Bags' experience in getting a license dissuades me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got to the shop & the dang TS wouldn't start!!! A quick diagnostic revealed the switch is dun busticated. I wanted a new switch any way and needed to extend the motor power cord, so not a big deal, just gotz ta getz it done. I gotz to run out & getz meez a new on/off switch for my TS and extended cord for the motor (to on/off switch), BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You should get a "Hoveround Scooter".....
This way, you'll have enough energy to actually do something with them, once you catch them!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Congrats of the 25,000th post, David!

Free Blue Collar Woodworking window decals for everyone that PM's me a shipping address!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas was here…..

DC, You win a Stumpy Nubs t-shirt. If you don't recieve it within the week, PM Stumpy and remind him. He does get busy and forgetful…..

Randy, What is the cabinet problem???

William, Have a safe trip…..

Mike, All instructors are different but I'll let you in on a heads up I got with mine when I tested. I was told ahead of time to watch the overhead clearence signs along the way. Sure enough, after passing one particular overpass, He asked me what the clearence was. I was able to give him a correct answer…..

Gene, Do you have the plans to build one of those V-plows??? I'd like to make one and sell it to Randy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

DC can have one of my t-shirts, but I'll warn him, the armpits are sweat stained and there are ice cream stains on the front. I know people like to have rock star's sweaty shirts, I've just never had anyone ask for mine. If he doesn't like ice cream then I have something with some brown streaks he can have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Just got a call from Dad, The door knob has come apart from the latchbolt and he's locked out of his bedroom. The last time I had a call like that, It was from some old lady that didn't speak english and she was locked *IN* her bedroom….. BRB


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the tip Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, energy ain't the problem. 
Marty, I got the plans from Mathias W. They're copywrited, though. Stumps probably can come up with a better design, anyway. And, usually his plans are cheaper.


----------



## patron

morning all

had todd here for 24 hours
to talk about the horse trunk
might be some mods in the wings 
he is from western colorado

my bud daniel is in eastern colorado
where i will be going today
for 3 - 4 days
to do some t&g work 
and sheetrock on the ceilings and walls 
of his mud room

talk later

be safe
be cool
stay warm


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I'm conflicted! NO not convicted, CONFLICTED!!! How am I to "be cool" and "stay warm" at the same time??? The only thing that crosses my mind would be "menopause", hence my conflict.


----------



## patron

ah …. randy
the mysteries of life

when confronted with this problem
i go take a nap


----------



## DIYaholic

I would take a nap, but one minute a blanket is needed, the next it is not. I can't get comfy!!!

Off to the shop to install a new, extended power cord on my TS…....


----------



## patron

well you can always wait
for the sun over the yardarm

after a few
sleeping is easier
clumped on the floor
in a corner
or passed out on the sofa
blankies don't matter then

get that saw running


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a safe trip David, you also William


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DC congrads on 25000 post , with two Davids here looks like a good one David Creig DC ,go with the steak stains


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy the duct collection looks to be coming along well looks good ,looking foward to it ,i know you aint getting rich off your labor and time on these works ,just a passion of this craft but want to thank you, if i ever hit the power ball ill send you a few 100 thousand


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mke good luck on getting thur the driving school and all the red tape ,but then its not luck as you are a pretty smart one ,i started on the same school when i retired but when they found out of the heart attacks it was a no go,proable a good think thou i have trouble backing up a boat trailer


----------



## bandit571

I seemed to have picked up a couple "Hitch-hikers"....









or is it just a couple "Spares" in the "Trunk"????


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll hold you to that, Eddie!


----------



## Gene01

eddie, re: backing. You are not alone, my brother.
My dad could back a wagon hitched to a tricycle gear tractor. 
I can't back my pickup in a straight line.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The bigger the trailer, the easier it is to back…..


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy * I now you want to make a big show on your dust system but why not show us a little every week i,am interested in how your making your hopper *Please*


----------



## boxcarmarty

geo, That's embarrassing when you beg like that. Just threaten to beat him to a pulp if he doesn't share…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, It has been right at 1 year ago when you announced the tubafore contest that started this fine mess. What do you have in the Stumpy store to top that???


----------



## davidmicraig

I appreciate the offer of the tshirt Stumpy (I don't even want to think about the other offer). After all, not much difference between my armpit stains than yours. I just thought you would have used something different than pizza sauce for the silk screening


----------



## davidmicraig

Nice finds bandit. I think I now know why I have never seen any plane at a used shop or garage sale. They have been thumbing rides south and stowing themselves away in the trunks of vehicles.


----------



## DIYaholic

DC,
Wouldn't that mean they took a plane ride???

Lunch break….

For my TS that is!!! The power strip I have is tripping, everytime I turn on my TS, so no TS action for me today. I'm going to check Amazon and the like for an "Oh $#!T" switch!!! You know, one of them paddle switches with a huge "STOP" flappy dohickey thing-a-ma-jiggy thingies!!!

I have my bib and wetsuit on, gotta go swallow some food and surf the interweb….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy hope you find the cause of the tripping, dont know anything about electicy except that i cant see it and it can burn a house down ,here were some LJs that posted some of those paddles for the stop switch there were a lot of them
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54366


----------



## davidmicraig

I like the pun Randy. Since the breaker is constantly tripping, don't you need a "Go" switch instead?


----------



## DamnYankee

Pizza Cutter (x2) turned, need finish
Bottle Opener (x10) turned, needs finish
Ice Cream Scoop (x2) turned, need finish
Rolling Pin (x10) turned and finished
Pens (x8)
-Acrylic (x2) turned and finished
-Purple Heart (x3) not started
-Walnut (x3) not started
Trivet (x1) not started
Shadow Box (x1) not started
Make-up Head Stand (x1) constructed, needs finish

And only 9 days left to finish them all (some have earlier deadlines than others)

I am going to stain the Make-up Head Stand pink using red and white india ink thinned with alchohol or mineral spirits


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob,Ssave some of that pink stain for Randy. He wants to stain his new shop cabinets…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY you been beesey ,going to a merry christmas there ,thats alot of turning , want to see the make up head should be just the right stain for that ,look better than paint


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay Bandsaw question….
The more I look at bandsaws the more I keep coming back to the following chioces
- Shop Fox 14" W1706 - has quick release, roller guides, fence and a riser ~$650
- Rikon 14" 10-320 - No quick release, has roller guides, no fence, cannot take riser ~$650
- Jet 14" JWBS-14DXPRO - Quick release, roller guides, fence, integrated riser ~$900+
- Jet 14" JWBS-14CS - No quick release, block guides, no fence, riser availabe ~750
- Steel City 14" 50-130 - quick release, guide rollers, fence, granite wheels and table top, integrated riser ~$800

Any input? The Jet JBWS-14DXPRO is really outside my price range, the Steel City is pushing it except it comes with all the stuff I'd have to buy after market. After market risers are ~$70 to $100 each, same for fences, roller guides, etc.


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, took my mom to the Mall of America. My back is killing me now. Gotta love the Lego Store there, though.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan

What about the Grizzly G0555LX? Also look at the Craftsman 14" band saw from Sears. Its a knockoff of the Rikon.

Rich


----------



## davidmicraig

Oughta know by now that asking a question about a tool, here, isn't going to narrow your choices. We will just throw more at you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY i would mix a good one ,and try to narrow it down to two then get the floor and shop remodeled and bring it home


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
You missed the boat on the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *14" of resaw capacity*. It was on sale for $799.00 (and you got a $100 Gift Card) at WOODCRAFT. That's what I got. Highland Woodworking has it on sale for $799.00 (no gift card, though)!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have been thinking of making some T-shirts. The problem is pricing. Nobody will want to pay $25 for a Stumpy Nubs shirt, and to get the price down enough requires switching to a really crappy quality. My solution is to order some iron-ons. People can get them from me really cheap (or free if they are friends) and put them on the T-shirt of their choice. We'll see once the new website comes out.

*DUST COLLECTOR*- I am not planning on waiting to make one big show about it. I'm actually doing three full shows and then small segments for the rest of the season. The first show will be about building the cone and barell part you saw in the photo. The second show will be about finishing the cyclone and adding blowers, plus building a separate overhead air filter. The third will be about making your own ducts. Then, throughout the season I will be doing little segments here and there about modifying each tool to improve the collection at the source.

A TON of work is goign into this, a lot more than any other thing we've done. Bill Pentz has been a big help and he'll get a lot of free advertising on the shows, for sure.

Finally I'll be making plans available. These plans will also include some photos and written discriptions. I may even do these plans in PDF instead of Sketchup because it is so complicated. Of course, just because the plans are complicated doesn't mean the project will be that difficut to build. Once all the design elements are worked out by us it should be pretty straight forward for anyone to build with only basic tools.

Here's an important hint that will be in the second part of the three episode series: This is intended to be a VERY good system, much more effective than any other commercial one I know of except for Bill Pentz' own Clear-view system. It will require 6 inch ducts (which I am making myself out of wood) and TWO Harbor Freight collectors. Of course you can also do it with a new 5HP motor and 14" impeller, but that's about a $600 investment. A lot of woodworkers already have one HF collector, so I figured out a way to make use of that investment you've already made. You can add a second one to it via craigslist for about $80 or so, or a new one for $150 or so with coupon. Properly using the two together will give you close to the power of a much larger one. So if you intend to build this, start looking for a second collector now!

The first episode in the series airs next Wednesday. Next episodes air every other week.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta get back to the shop…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy,
I know, I know. But I've got to wait for Christmas!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy,* I would like one of those $25 embroidered golf shirts with the built in pencil pocket in the sleeve


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Woodcraft honored their sale price TODAY!!! At least according to this post. http://lumberjocks.com/replies/543011


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I made it back from Delta State.
I did not pick up any young women besides my daughter.
I couldn't. 
My wife decided to ride with me.
I had made up my mind to get me a twenty something hottie too.
Yea, right.
Could ya'll imagine the laughter that would have erupted if my old butt had started hitting on a young hottie?
Then could ya'll imagine the screams that would have erupted from me when my wife started beating me over the head?


----------



## JL7

Man - so many posts….I'm so far behind…..

Here is my vote for post of the day (from *David*).....

ah …. randy
the mysteries of life

when confronted with this problem
i go take a nap

HAHA!

David - travel safe…......

And runner up has to go to *Bags* for his truck driving debacle - glad you got that cleared up - keep on truckin!

*William* - good you made it thru the trip - better luck on the hotties next time….....(hint) don't try for young hotties when your wife and daughter are with…...your welcome.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice Jeff.
The thing is though, I feel old.
I don't want to mess with the young hotties.
Hell, I don't even want to mess with the older not so hotties.
All I want to do is sleep.
I want to sleep for a looooooong time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad your trip wasn't successful William. There would have been a loud twang and thud, from the cast iron fry pan hitting you upside your head and then you hittin' the floor!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Are you through shoveling snow yet? I know you ain't done shovelin' $#!T….....


----------



## JL7

Randy - I DID shovel snow again yesterday - cause the plow keeps coming thru….....I refused the day before, but paid for it yesterday….....Today was the first day that the main roads were back to normal…...the side streets are still a mess…..

When you get 14" of wet snow…......it really leaves a mark…...

Check out what I made tonight…......I got an early christmas present…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex and Bagtown…LOVE the Beatles!!!! Best video posts in a long time on this thread!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Ho there, Todd.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Well hello there Randy! Any snow up in wonderful VT planned?


----------



## DIYaholic

We're suppossed to get snow this weekend and again on Wednesday. Looks like I'll be going out plowing…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Need snow up there so the ski resorts and plow-boys can make $$$$.


----------



## bandit571

You all can keep that white stuff up there. Maybe a dusting or two down my way. And that's the way I like it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ski resorts can have all the snow they want, I just don't want snow on the properties that I plow. I'm on salary, so less snow = more shop time!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

More shop time is ALWAYS good!


----------



## JL7

Todd….I agree on the Beatles….

Stumbled upon this rendition of Black Bird…...


----------



## geoscann

*Marty* I,ve tryed the other way, but you know how stubborn the stumpy gets. and i,am right in the middle of my dust system i,am very interested in how he made his cyclone so yes i have to beg. please stumpy. Also has anybody thought about square main ducting?


> ?


??? just thinking.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Jeff--Holy Moley!!!!!


----------



## JL7

CS&N…..


----------



## JL7

The Beatles…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Quiet at the Nubby Lounge tonight…....


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, you might want to check out CafePress.com for the t-shirts. Just upload a graphic or two or five… and people can order BCWW t-shirts directly from them. The prices are fair, the quality is pretty good from my experience, and customer service too. You can set the prices so to make a profit if you want to. Also coffee mugs (I have a set of 5 mugs from an artist friend) and a bunch of other stuff.

*Jeff*, Sungha is older now and believe it or not, even better. He's got a ton of stuff on youtube, just search for his name.

*Yankee*, I'm also contemplating a band saw. Something I wondered about with adding a riser block… wouldn't the blade guide have to be modified as well? After all, it will have to reach down an extra 4" to 6", depending on the height of the riser. Actually, I guess I should post this as a topic.

Well, waiting for my internet to re-connect so I can post this. Connecting.. connecting… Searching for network. Connecting… connecting…. connecting… Searching for network. Connecting…. connecting… connecting… Searching for the #$%&@# network. Connecting… connecting.. this could take a while.

This is how I spend most of my Internet time. Is it any wonder I can't get a darn thing done?

Oh, almost forgot to mention… I did some woodworking today. I tore out the maple floor of the kitchen I'm working on, tightened down the sleepers to the joists with 4" screws, and laid down 3/4" T&G underlayment. This is for the porcelain tile I will be laying soon.

Hey, Connected to 4G WiMax! It's postin' time!


----------



## TedW

There should be a prize for post 25097. After all, there will never be another post 25097 in this topic again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Talk to Stumpy about it Ted


----------



## TedW

Hi Rex, what are you doing up at this hour. Are you a coffeeholic too?


----------



## TedW

Well gang, it's sack time. Have a great tomorrow!


----------



## davidmicraig

Mention your magic number post to Stumpy Ted. But I can tell you, the prizes offered made me skip lunch today


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it today yet???


----------



## Bagtown

Yep, sun is up


----------



## DamnYankee

*Ted* - Riser kits include a longer blade guard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it lunch yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Apple pie w/ a slice of cheddar and a cup of black…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Black what? Because if it's milk… well… goodbye, Marty…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - thanks for the input on Woodcraft still honoring the sale.

I'd still like some input on the bandsaws I listed.

- Shop Fox 14" W1706 - has quick release, roller guides, fence and a riser ~$650
- Rikon 14" 10-320 - No quick release, has roller guides, no fence, cannot take riser ~$650
- Jet 14" JWBS-14DXPRO - Quick release, roller guides, fence, integrated riser ~$900+
- Jet 14" JWBS-14CS - No quick release, block guides, no fence, riser availabe ~750
- Steel City 14" 50-130 - quick release, guide rollers, fence, granite wheels and table top, integrated riser ~$800


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Box, that is one good lookin bottle.

I know this might get be banned from this thread, but I must be the only guy in the world who does not like the taste of coffee or any type of alcohol.

I've tried to "acquire" a taste but I just can't stand coffee, beer, whiskey, and can barely choke down 2 fingers of wine.

I drink water and Diet Mt Dew….I know, I'm a weirdo….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*The Black Drink…*Ever wonder how prehistoric man survived without coffee? Millions of Americans depend on a morning cup of coffee to jump-start their day. Florida's own Timucua Indians had something just as good - the Black Drink. It came from a plant called Yaupon Holly, in Latin - Ilex vomitoria. How could a plant with a name like that rival modern coffee?

Yaupon holly is one of the few plants native to North America that contains the all important ingredient: caffeine. This is concentrated in the leaves when they are first growing in the spring. The Timucuas collected these leaves and roasted them (as we roast coffee beans today) to increase the caffeine's solubility in hot water. Yaupon usually grows in coastal areas, so local Timucuas traded the leaves inland for valuables including chert (raw material for projectile points) and clay (raw material for pottery).

Yaupon provided more than just trade value. Due to its chemical properties, it served an important cultural role. Caffeine is a diuretic; it helps you sweat. In the Timucua belief structure, this sweating allowed the drinker to remove physical and spiritual impurities from his system. Only adult men could partake of the black drink. These men sipped at the black drink in morning gatherings while they discussed things of importance. Sound familiar?

But there were other uses of the black drink that stemmed from its emetic properties. If you drink several cups of any hot liquid quickly, especially a caffeinated hot liquid, you're going to get sick. The Timucuas used this as an extreme form of purification. If the men were going on a very important hunt or to battle, they needed a lot of luck. Finding luck required them to be ritually pure. So the men chugged the black drink and vomited profusely or struggled to hold it down. . After that, they were so wired from the caffeine that they often succeeded in their endeavors. Would three cups of coffee before a big presentation work the same magic for us?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Todd, Try alchol in your coffee. Maybe the tastes will kill each other…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Todd,
Do you often end up as the "Designated Driver"???

DY,
Sorry, I wish I could offer insights, but I'm new to "real" BS.

Marty,
Pour one for me please!!!

Mike,
Good mornin' to you.

Rex,
How is everything?

Everyone else, Get ready for a happy weekend!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and coffee addicts.

Nice reading Marty, very interesting.
Todd, I don't drink any beer, wine or liquor (one exception) because it does not taste good to me. The exception is Baileys used as a creamer in my coffee, but not all the time, it's heavy cream the other times. I do like good coffee and I do like good hot tea (with milk and sugar) but I find that most of the offerings of tea and coffee at grocery stores are rubbish compared to the real thing. I drink Italian, German, Dutch and some French that does not have chicory in it, my tea is English with no sissy flavors. 
Having said that, it's really all a matter of personal taste, which varies over time. I tend to think, I've done the rest, now it's the best. I will use wine and liquor in cooking on recipes that call for it, I am not against anyone drinking at any time, but is does not suite my taste buds so I just refrain.
Guys on here love their coffee and is a big part of their daily routine, whatever type or brand they prefer, i'ts all a matter of personal taste.

So what's happening today?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks- Since Randy is a weenie, I'll chime in on your band saw issue.*

You want to get as large a motor as possible in your price range. A lot of saws have 3/4hp which is a little low if you saw thick hardwood. It is not nearly enough for re-sawing. Go with at least 1HP on a band saw with 6" capacity, 1.5 HP on a band saw with 13" capacity. If you're going to be re-sawing a lot, consider a 3 HP saw. But those are pricey!

You also want to avoid risers if you can. Some people say they're fine, others say they cause problems. Since there are some great saws out there without them, why take the chance. If you don't plan on resawing thick stock, you may not need a 13" capacity saw. Most people don't have a jointer that can flatten boards wider than 6" anyway, so you really only need a 6" capacity for resawing. You can rip stock and edge glue it back together.

The Rikon 14" 10-320 is similar to the Craftsman, but more expensive. The Craftsman is a nice saw and has a bit more capacity at 8" thick. All other saws without risers have about 6". I paid about $400 for mine and an extra $100 for a nice Kreg fence.

I also have the same Rikon saw that Randy has with the 13" capacity and love it. If I had to have just one saw, that's the one I'd keep.

Roller guides are nice. Block guides work just fine too and are quieter. I don't think the guides should be a huge issue in your choice. You can always upgrade the guides down the road if you feel so inclined.

A quick release is VERY nice. You can do without it if you make a larger crank for the tension wheel on top of the saw so it's easy to turn to relax tension when not in use for extended periods of time. The quick release also makes blade changes a lot easier. You can also add a Carter aftermarket quick release to most saws later.

The big Rikons have a solid fence included. but I really don't like the fence that much. I prefer the Kreg one I added to the Craftsman. So I wouldn't worry about a saw coming with a fence as long as the price is low enough that you can spend the extra $100 on the Kreg.

*Here's my personal opinion. *If you want to do regular work on thick stock, and a little resawing on narrow stock, go with the Craftsman. It has bearing guides, 8" capacity and no fence. Buy the Kreg upgrade… If you plan on resawing wide stock from time to time, go with the bigger Rikon that Randy and I have…. If you plan on a lot of resawing of wide hardwood, consider waiting until you can afford a 3HP saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got stuff to do, so I'm headed out somewhere…....


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Fellas,

Marty you must be on your winter layoff?

I have to finish a couple of projects today, just don't seem to have any drive or ambition this morning. Just spent an hour watching Bill Engvall on youtube. Maybe I need a coffee, the tea doesn't seem to be doing anything for me today.

Car won't start, Looking to be a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Being the lazy s.o.b that I am, my coffee is black, my tea is unadulterated and my scotch is single malt. 
Also, my shop only gets cleaned between projects. Today is the day.
No snow yet. Rained last night. Cloudy this morning. Temp is 40*. Coffee is good and hot and so are the bagels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, And enjoying the vacation…..


----------



## Bagtown

Just ordered coffee delivery from the cafe.
Wife is on her way.


----------



## DamnYankee

The bandsaw dilema…
While price is a factor a real issue is that I am fairly new to using a bandsaw. I have an OLD 14" Buffalo with a 6" riser that I am tired of coaxing along (it is currently broke AGAIN). It/I was never very good at resawing. Thus I don't know how much resawing I will do. That said some of the saws I've looked at already have the 12"+ capacity so why buy 6" when I can get the 12" and stay within budget. All the saws I've looked at are at least 1 HP, most 1.25 - 1.5 HP. Then again I realize that I am unlikely to resaw much wider than say 8".

I guess what I'm really after to know is…
-are any of the saws I've listed ones to stay away from

I am far from a professional woodworker. I am a woodworking addict whose skills deserve better than crappy tools. However, I don't have unlimited funds. So I am looking for a good, well constructed, capable bandsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF harbor Freight still has their 14" Bandsaw. It was getting very good reviews. ~$400 out the door…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, how long are you on vacation?


----------



## bandit571

Walked three blocks downtown to mail a small box. Wore me out! Been off work since 4 dec12. NO climbing stairs, can't push more than 10 pounds. Since my Bailey #8c weighs in at 10 pounds, I guess I'll have to something a bit smaller…

Not allowed to go to work, nothing coming in. Going to be a LONG winter….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, my "vacation", as I am on call 24-7, is over when the snow flies or the wet pavement freezes over. So, the short answer is; I DON"T KNOW!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, have you resolved the stove problem yet, or was that part of your vacation to do list?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, so no snow means no go, and awaits commands in your grotto?


----------



## Bagtown

I hear ya Bandit. I haven't worked since Sep 2011.
If you need someone to look after any 10lb + planes just let me know.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Mike, I need a wife that delivers…..

Rex, Stove problem is resolved. It's out the door and down the road. I put it on CL and it sold in 2 hours…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My next problem to resolve is to figure out what to do with the empty space…..


----------



## Kreegan

I'd avoid the Shop Fox, DY. I have some of their stuff and it's just really cheaply made. I don't think I'd want anything mechanical with their name on it. I have the 10" version of the Rikon, only with Craftmas paint, and I'm pretty happy with it. I use my neighbor's 17" Jet when I need more capacity and it's a very nice machine. If I had to recommend one on your list, I'd go with the Jet JWBS-14CS. Then you can get the riser if you decide you need it.

Rich


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, Thats a good spot for a Christmas tree


----------



## Kreegan

I've enjoyed my 3 days off with Mom so far. The weather's been fairly decent, though that's sposed to change tonight with some freezing rain/snow. I got some shop time Wed and made some snowmen, a tree and a top. Time for a nap now I think.

Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watching the shooting in Conn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

18 children, 9 adults


----------



## Gene01

Just awful! 18 kindergartners killed. 26 total plus the monster who killed himself.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rich - I've been reading that Shop Fox = Grizzly. And when I compare them on line they are identical.


----------



## Kreegan

I have a set of mini turning chisels and a gouge set from Shop Fox. In both cases they needed heavy regrinding to get to a usable state. The turning chisels have handles that feel like they're made of balsa. The handles on the gouges are OK. I don't get warm fuzzies from the Shop Fox name. Perhaps the band saw is different.

Rich


----------



## DamnYankee

I am actually finding very little in the way of bad reviews on the Shop Fox BS, in number or in any real complaints.

Anyone know about the Porter-Cablre BS?


----------



## DamnYankee

*Stumpy* I saw you commented on a review for the Craftsman BS (BAS350) and that you have one and liked it. Do you still?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I moved the Craftsman over to my dad's shop when I got my Rikon. The saw was new and I liked it very much. I just wanted the bigger Rikon because I do some wide resawing. But my dad is using the Craftsman and loves it.


----------



## TedW

Well, it looks like I may have some very good (for me) news. I got home from work early today (bad day, nothing going right, so I came home before I cut off a limb) to find the couple living above my work shop packing stuff into a moving van. I didn't ask about it, as I don't want to give the impression that I'm anxious for them to move, but I did notice furniture going into the van. That means it's quite possible the full move. If that's the case, I will finally be able to make all the noise I want, from morning to night. Well, at least until the new tenants move in on the 1st. Still, that means I'll be able to make boxes for Christmas gifts. I hope I'm not jumping the gun, but I feel like doing the happy dance…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- Maybe the news is even better than that! Maybe they decided to get rid of all their furniture and now thry'll hire you to make new stuff for them!


----------



## davidmicraig

You mean those anonymous letters I have been sending them actually worked? 

Might want to continue making noise when the new tenants arrive Ted. Get them used to it in the beginning. This way, they will take that as the norm.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you make enough noise whenever the Realtor does a showing maybe it will never sell and you can make the abandoned house into a workshop!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Randy, yes I have been the DD quite a bit.

Rex….I'm glad to hear you drink the best tea that you can get your hands on. I am acutally that way with chocolate. Really good chocolate is amazing.

Ted….that does sound like GREAT news.


----------



## superdav721

First piece out of my new forge. 
A hold down fo my anvil.


----------



## DIYaholic

Careful Dave, hot iron on a wood floor is gonna leave a mark!!! Good for you. Have fun with your new toy, err, tool!

I'm off to the shop…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I spent my youth as the Designated Driver, driving my friends to and from pubs and bars. I only wish that back then they had video cams, I could have made a fortune at blackmail.
My teas are PG-Tips, Typhoo and Lyon's.
The best drinking chocolate without doubt is Cadbury's.
Amber sugar crystal rocks make the best coffee sweetener.

Ted, git R done. You may also want to make sure the apartment is never rented again, leave a pair of your socks hidden somewhere in the kitchen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, looks like you are hooked.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave looks good a barb and eye that would make a big cat fish hook too


----------



## Bagtown

Dave!

Nice start on the bench hold down.
Exciting.
You gonna be sellin those? Flatten that top out a little and I'm interested.

mike


----------



## TedW

It's confirmed, they are indeed moving 2 weeks earlier than I thought they were going to. They still have a few things to move tomorrow and they the shop is mine again. Yeeeeee Hawwwwww!!






























Stumpy, they (the wife) would want me to make the furniture "quietly". Although I have to admit, they would want some really nice stuff.

David, that explains their constant apologies, and why they kept asking if I kept flammable solvents in the basement. Thanks, it worked!

Now I just have to rig some device to turn on the table saw and run wood through it every time somebody steps into the apartment.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ted - why don't you move into that apartmentthat way you'll.only annoy yourself


----------



## JL7

Man - too many posts to comment on…..................

*Dave* - glad to see that hold down out of the forge tho…............

Long story short - I refinanced the house at a lower rate and got to skip my December payment so got a mini CNC out of the deal…...I want to build one someday - and still want to, but for now….....mini…...

It's the click n carve …... but first impression…..easy to setup and carve….....made 20 impressions tonight….....

Here was the test board…........the one on the right was the finalist:










Engraving pieces that were already finished…..............










Very cool toy….....


----------



## Kreegan

Woohoo! Congrats Ted! Nothing like getting unexpected shop time. Enjoy it!


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, Awesome score.


----------



## Bagtown

Angry and sad all afternoon and evening.
That whole story tears a little piece of my soul every time I hear it on the radio or see it on TV or online.
I think I want to go hide in a cave.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Mike….

And agree…...angry and sad…...WTF?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you got a lower house note and a mini CNC Santa has landed ,,happy for ya your a good guy and deserve it ,think ill have a toast to your good fortune


----------



## boxcarmarty

$#!t ain't right Mike


----------



## Bagtown

you said it Marty


----------



## Kreegan

I've avoided watching or reading the news today. My son turns 3 next month. I already hate letting him leave the house and experience this world I brought him into. I can't imagine the pain those parents and families are feeling right now. I prayed for them, because that's all I can do.


----------



## TedW

Mike, I'm sorry I can't say anything to make things all better. I'd suggest turning off the radio and TV until this whole thing quiets down a little. That may seem like a harsh thing to say, but the media is having a field day with this tragic event. It is their job to keep repeating it and replaying it over and over again… to play people's emotions in any way possible, just to boost their viewership and ratings. There is no more "news" concerning this event, nothing more to learn about it, and no reason to torment yourself by hearing about it over and over again.

Jeff, nice toy/tool. I hope to see plenty of new projects from your new cnc.

Yankee, $1500/month is why. It's also why when the tenants want quiet, they get quiet.

Rich, you bet I will get as much shop time as I can for the next 2 weeks. I almost wish I was still unemployed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Very sad, God will receive these children in his arms and on judgement day he the murder will meet these kids and know that there is a justice system that has a judge thats just and will be paid his due .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich i prayed for them but somehow it seems so little,when i know the pain is great there


----------



## TedW

It's 9:30 pm and I feel like going into my shop and cutting a few pieces of wood on the table saw, just because I know I can.


----------



## JL7

Thanks y'all…...

I'm with Ted…...gotta tune out and not be dragged down…......keep the positive vibe.

I'll start:


----------



## JL7

In a music mood….......


----------



## JL7

Nancy….


----------



## DIYaholic

It's important to be aware of this tragedy, morn the loss and the grief, but to only focus on the evil in the world is not good for one's psyche.

Ted,
That is great news!!! I'm happy for you.

Jeff,
*You Suck!!!*, err, I mean nice going on the "Mini-CNC"!!! Sounds like a great addition to the shop. Good for you, it is rightfully deserved!!!
I too, want to build a CNC. I'm looking at (hoping to) building a 3' x 4' x ???, with R&P on the X & Y axis and ball screw for the Z axis.

Great music video!!!

I'm returning to the shop, to work on a bench/countertop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hee-Hee, he said *"Ball Screw"*...Hee-Hee….(in a Bevis & Butthead tone…)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…..GET BACK IN THE SHOP


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Good one eddie…..Clapton is timeless…...

I've seen these guys live 3 times…...I'm sure the southern boys know these guys…......Govt Mule:


----------



## JL7

One more from the boys:


----------



## JL7

Thanks for SRV eddie…......

Here's one for William…....Johnny Lang is a local here in my parts and I have a bass player friend that has jammed with him a few times….........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Govt Mule they are the best , tried to get a ring tone of there song Like Flies never did find it they are bad,Jeff all great tunes


----------



## JL7

Cool eddie - you are a Mule fan! They don't get no air play around here…...


----------



## JL7

Shifting gears…......


----------



## JL7

I like this little lady too….......


----------



## JL7

Priceless…..


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

For sure - some of you remember this one…


----------



## JL7

Come on….....here's one….....

This was what we used to listen to!


----------



## JL7

Amy…..


----------



## JL7

Spooky…...


----------



## JL7

Deborah Harry…....


----------



## bandit571

IF Ican get this to load..






If not, someone else try it…


----------



## DIYaholic

It's no longer shop time…..

It's *Michelob Light* time!!!


----------



## JL7

Doesn't load for me either Bandit…..

B.O.C


----------



## bandit571

Trying to load Alice Cooper live "I'll bite your face off" with Orianthi on lead. This girl can flat out shred a guitar….


----------



## JL7

Seger - Sun Spot baby….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Trivia Question:

Q) What is the original name of "Blue Oyster Cult"?

A) .......


----------



## DIYaholic

Seger is the *BEST!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw Bob at the Meadow Lands in '82…..

I even remember it!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy is back from the shop! Update?

More tunes…...?


----------



## JL7

Whole world is coming to an end…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Update:
My iGauging "precision" straightedges arrived today….
They ain't so precise!!! Not a happy camper!

Started to edge band a bench/countertop…..
Will finish & install it tomorrow.

My TS is being a *ROYAL PIA*....
Switch desided to stop working!!!
New one should be here mon/Tue…

Two down, several to go…..
Michelob Lights that is!!!

Update over, back to the music!!!


----------



## JL7

................


----------



## DIYaholic

There's toooo much music to watch and stay connected to the thread! I'm going Blondie…

Back in a few minutes….


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy - no such thing as a real straightedge…....we were just raised to think so…...just like the news is real…...

Glad to see you with all the shop time tho…....

One more…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been some music going on here


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - I got some more queued up…..hang on…..


----------



## JL7

Truly one one the greats…...Jaco….


----------



## JL7

Jethro Tull:


----------



## JL7

June Carter and Johnny Cash…........at San Quentin





...


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the music montage!

It's late and I gotta go….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Goodnight Randy…......wiill be signing off soon myself…...but first this:


----------



## JL7

It's late…...


----------



## JL7

Goodnight.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning.
Some great tunes Jeff.
Thanks.


----------



## Bagtown

Something to go with your coffee this morning.


----------



## davidmicraig

I have my kids this weekend so will be busy on the project of hanging with my family  I hope you folks have a great weekend and enjoy the fellowship of your own families as well as making sawdust


----------



## DIYaholic

DavidC,
That is just plain *cruel!!!* Wishing my family upon me!!! Clearly, you have not met them. Of course, I believe they say the same thing about me.


----------



## superdav721

Mike I will to you guys for materials and shipping. I have to get to where I am not stressing the metal out.
Jeff cool toy. You are going to be out of control now.
Two songs I liked a lot, I like them all. I like that Apple girl and I was raised in Jackson ms.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If we have to put up with you, I think your family should too…..

Morning Mike, Morning DC…..

Jeff, Nice line up last night. Sorry I didn't stick around for it….. BTW, I'm with Randy on this one. You suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Dave & Marty.

Can you believe that Jeff guy? He's certainly no galoot!!! I hope he shares. We could play musical "Mini-CNC" and just ship it around the globe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the one I want. It's laser…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah Marty, that would be nice to have. We have all said; "The only tool/machine I don't have is…", then we see the next "Gotta have"!!!

My "I want (read, NEED) that" list:
Thickness Sander
CNC Router
Laser Engraver
13" Jointer
Lathe
Shaper

I plan on building some of these, as commercially available units are way too much $$$.

Time to ingest a few calories and some more caffeine, then down to the shop…...


----------



## Bagtown

Looking to be a good sharpening day.
Might even sweep the shop floor. No promises mind you, just considering it at this point.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Since you're sharpening, I'll send you my dull edged stuff…..


----------



## Bagtown

Randy,

I've enjoyed sharpening a whole lot more since I bought that worksharp 3000.
I've spent lots over the years on different sharpening gadgets, but this is the real deal.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone.
Today I find myself overwhelmed with sadness, grief and concern following yesterday's horrific happenings in Connecticut .
I cannot imagine what those poor parents and relatives are going through at this time, heart goes out to them all. I am not functioning very well today because I can't get this horror out of my mind, today I was supposed to get some shop time, but my mind is elsewhere.

I can see that gun control will be highlighted, but just how do you get the genie back in the bottle? More to the point, it just shows how we, as citizens, have allowed our society to degrade so much that these happenings are becoming all too common. I really would like to see a shift back to earlier times when people cared for each other, had time for each other, had less greed and more family time.

I believe these thing happen as a statement and a call for recognition by people who have led troubled lives and have not experienced a close knot family and society. We should all be nicer and kinder to each other and maybe we won't have so many ostracised beings out there.

Many of us talk the talk, but we must learn to walk the walk, for the good of everyone.

Hope everyone has a good day, and pauses for a moment to think of others.


----------



## Gene01

Well said, Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Truer words haven't been said! Good sentiments, that I hope society and the world in general, take to heart and employs!!!

Oh, "This Old House" is on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Rex, you posted with two important point. 
Gun control is not the answer. If you get down to the finer point of this tragedy, the lack of inforcing the laws we already have have a lot to do with it. This, troubled as the new put it, guy should never have had been able to access guns to start with. I am not for completely allowing all guns to be abailable like some are. I do believe however that, with the proper background checks and training, most Americans should be able to own and carry a gun. I find it amazing that we take a test to drive a car legally, but not to own a gun. Also, if someone wants to kill, they will do so, gun or not. When you get down to it, a gun is nothing but a fancy rock thrower made of gun and metal. If banning guns, like some would have, is the answer, you'd also have to ban knives, cars, hammers, pencils, various household poison…........You get the point.
The other thing you brought up is troubled lives without close knit family and society. I think the heart of the problem is the commonality it has become for a society without moral standards, where pretty much anything goes, and a breakdown of family values and support. Most of the guys I know here have strong family and community values. Sadly though, that is not the norm across this country these days. Too often today, kids are raised in an environment where violent things on television and computer screens are teaching them, not the parents. Then they go to a school where adults are disconnected with the youth out of fear that anything they do will come down on the wrong side of the law. 
At some point, if we are ever to make things better, we are going to have to back up and take inventory. We have to fix the future, and the future is the kids. If kids are not raised right, taught right, and shown the right path, they are forever lost and will seldom find the way on their own. It's a plain and simple fact that kids that come from broken homes lead broken lives.

I am sorry my friends that I have went off on this little tangent. The world today scares the hell out of me. I am not scared for myself, but for my kids. It is a constant struggle to make sure my kids do right and are taught right, when they go out in the world, like to school, and a majority of their peers have no moral ruler to live by. I often have to spend more time correcting things my kids learned from their peers than I do teaching them the new things they need to know as their ages make them ready. It is a sad state these days even for kids like mine from a good home.

For the kids and adults that died, all we can do for them now is pray. Don't forget to pray for the families they left behind. They will need strength through all of this.
As for what to do about it though, an honest gun control debate is what's needed in my opinion. Too often though, that debate these days falls into the people who want open access to all guns, and those that want an outright ban. That will get us nowhere. What we do need is a debate that faces reality. As Rex said, you can't put the genie back in the bottle. There are so many guns on the street now that a ban would only disarm the law abiding public against a very well armed criminal element. 
We could face the fact that the society has changed though. While it is true that some of us as kids grew up with loaded shotguns sitting in the corner, this is a different day and time. There was a time when kids were taught gun safety by their parents, but this is a different day and time. There was a time when kids could carry guns openly and hunt on their own, but this is a different day and time. 
I think we need to first enforce the existing laws strictly. Violent criminals and the mentally ill should never be able to access guns. If a mentally ill person, for example, is even living in a house, the guns should be locked away, not in a gun cabinet where they can kill someone and get the key, but in something more secure, like a combination locked safe. Kids should not have open access to guns either. In today's society, to many of them see too much chaos for them to be allowed open access. 
Next, there should be a test that one should pass before owning a gun. I own multiple firearms. Do have any idea the number of times I have shown my guns to someone to have them point the gun at someone. I knew it was unloaded because I'd never hand a loaded gun to someone, but that is not the point. It just proves that the person in question knows squat about gun safety. That is sad to me. If one does not know basic gun safety then they have no right touching a gun, just like someone who doesn't know road safety rules is not allowed to drive. There should be test to owning a gun, just like driving a car.
This test should not just be a written test either. You have to take a driving test for driver's license, right? It doesn't matter how much someone knows about gun safety. If they are trying to shoot an intruder and instead hits a bystander six feet away, then why do they have a gun in their hand? A person should have to go to the range and prove proficiency at a gun they wish to own. That's right, just because someone can shoot one gun doesn't mean they have business owning any gun. Even our law enforement personell have to show proficency with the weapon they will be using, not just weapons in general. To do other wise would be like giving someone a driving test in a buick and license to drive a Mack truck.

I'm going to stop. I just realized I have went on and on.

I will end with this though. I am a gun owner. I am very pro second amendment. I do believe though that it is time for an honest discussion on this matter by intelligent people. Therin lies the problem. We have very few intelligent people who are responsible for our laws these days. And that my friends, is a whole other problem.

Ya'll please have a good day. Hug your loved ones. Be sure to tell them you love them, because none of us are guaranteed tomorrow.

And on that note, I love every one of you guys. I do consider ya'll my firends, and one can love their friends. I would protect any one of you from danger at any given time if you were in my presence. That is what is needed in this society. We need people like us, with moral backgrounds, and a back bone, with a heart, to see the future of this country move forward in the right direction.

Good day my friends. Each of you will be in my prayers too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well said, William.
That was a very clear, concise and quite accurate synopsis of the problem & solution. If only people would heed your words, this would be a better world!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you for your post William, very well put.
I don't want to give anyone the impression that I so how know all the answers to the dilemma we find ourselves in today.
I would like to point some thoughts about "Now and Then", referring to life as it was and how it is now:

Parents used to raise their children, now Day Cares, nannies, baby sitters and worst of all, Nobody - the children raise themselves.
Today, both parents work, making other arrangements for the welfare of their to strangers who, likely do not have the same thoughts as parents would have on raising them.

One parent used to stay at home and raise the children and teach them common sense, honesty, clean living, nutrition and chores as their part of family tasks.
Today, because of out of control financial requirements, both parents are forced or choose to work to "get stuff" or attain a pseudo living standard brought on by peer pressure. Nobody is satisfied to do without.

A driver's license was an achievement and to be a full time driver was the prime directive when driving.
Today, driving a vehicle is merely a multitask item, which, if possible, can be fitted in while telephoning, texting, eating, beatification, drinking and a myriad of other non essential tasks not required to maintain as professional operator of a potentially dangerous machine.

We have lost our way. We want too much. We have NO Time for anything or anybody.

When I look back as things used to be, I long for the times when:
My mom cooked homemade meals.
You got a "thick ear" if you did something wrong at school from you teacher, then another from your parents.
Toys were treasured, you made stuff to play with, you were always doing something and learning.
You looked after things because buying a replacement for misuse was frowned upon.
Friends were true friends, you spent a lot of time with them and your parents and their parents were in touch with each other and knew each other's kids almost as much each other.

Sure the list goes on. My point is that how can we expect to raise a family nowadays by dispersing the family unit?


----------



## Bagtown

All things in moderation.
In order for me to own a rifle or shotgun, I have to take a firearms safety course, a Hunters Safety Course. Register myself as wanting to own said weapon. They do a background check and if I pass that, I can get a firearms acquisition Certificate. Then I could go to the store and tell them I want to buy the weapon and if I'm not mistaken, I have to wait 3 days.
As a private citizen I am not allowed to own any automatic weapons. Guns are for hunting.
If I want to own a handgun, then there are a whole other set of rules. I have to register as a handgun collector. No one but police, military, and registered security guards are allowed to openly carry firearms.
If you transport a rifle here, then it has to be in a case, the bolt removed, and ammunition better be in the trunk, until you get where you're hunting or get to the range.

I used to hunt, but stopped years ago and gave my rifle away.

Rex, I think you're right re: How do you put the genie back in the bottle. But if they don't start doing something, nothing will ever happen. I think we need some leaders in the world who think further ahead than 4 years. And William, you're right too, with having some training required. In this day and age, with the weapons available, it's ridiculous to just sell any weapon to someone cause they want to buy it and have the money.

Moderation.


----------



## Gene01

William and Rex have my vote.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very well said , Rex and William,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some days are just wrong it seems ,getting tools ready for a table build,and card scrappers ,i love em as they save on sanding got em sharp and ready ,then turned and knocked them off the bench,on the floor ,then reached down to pickem up and knocked ,a router off the table ,lands on them and bends tow of em the main ones ,dam going to have a cold one and regroupe and clean my catch all bench off, sorry just venting


----------



## JL7

Well stated guys on the current tragedy…........

More people need to hang around this thread to just chill out….....

eddie - big bummer on your crash fest….....step away from the bench!


----------



## JL7

Marty - the lasers are cool for sure…....better than ill-tempered sea bass…...


----------



## DIYaholic

"Chillin' Out" is exactly what I'm doing right now. Ate a sandwich, a little LJ roaming and "This Old House" on the boob tube!!! Maybe even get in a little cat nap…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - forgot to ask…..did you find the plans you were looking for the base cabinets…...if not, let me know, I got access to a pretty good design (somewhere?...)....


----------



## DIYaholic

The plan is floating around in my head, somewhere! Any plans I could get would need to be customized to some degree, so I'm going to work out the details myself. I've never done cabinets before, so I'm looking forward to the challenge. I am looking at plans for ideas and reassurance that I'm thinking correctly!!! Should I have any questions or need clarification, I'll be sure to post a "Help Wanted" sign here on LJs.


----------



## Bertha

+1 for responsibility. 
.
*The world today scares the hell out of me.*
.
+1 for that, too. 
.
We're devolving and my many guns are unlikely to save me.


----------



## DIYaholic

My nap has been rudely interrupted by conciousness!!! I guess I'm off to the shop now…..


----------



## superdav721

Black smithing is very close now. I have my post vise mounted and working now. Thanks William.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
A "pole vice", is that where you spend all day watching strippers? Opps, I see it's *V-I-S-E* not *V-I-C-E*, nevermind!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - put that birds eye maple to use to day. I will post pictures soon. Used it to make a shadow box for friend. It will hold his medal, photos and such from when he ran a marathon.

Christmas shop list is nearing completion.

Trivet - Done
Shadow Box - Made, needs final sanding, finish, glass, and items placed inside
Made-Up Head Cabinet - Mostly done, 1 - 3 more coats of poly on top surface
Ice Cream Scoop (x2) - 1 finished, 1 needs final assembly
Pizza Cutter (x2) - both handles done to include finish, need final assembly
Bottle Opener - Done
Pens (x10) - 3 done, 7 to go

Also fixed a neighbors four-poster bed today. One post had come loose of its dis-assembly peg. Had to re-drill and put in new larger doweling.


----------



## bandit571

was on a walkabout today…









Now, THIS is a vise. Them are 2×8s for the jaws. $45 for that piece of wood???


----------



## superdav721

Bandit they are hoping someone wants it to hang on there wall.
Randy
VISE


----------



## TedW

Story of my life…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great song Ted ,


----------



## superdav721

I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a song i lisen to often but proable not for every one just sums up a lot to me


----------



## superdav721

Eddie very nice and uplifting. That woke feelings I havent had in a while.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Source: google.com via Dave on Pinterest


----------



## superdav721

Source: eileenmoylan.com via Dave on Pinterest


----------



## superdav721

Source: chestertoolworks.com via Dave on Pinterest


----------



## TedW

Now that's a lotta hand tools!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my dream shop


----------



## TedW

Nice bike too!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All,

I've been reading the same paragraph, of the owner's manual for my Ridgid jointer, over and over and over more than an hour now. For some reason, my eyes keep glazing over and closing. I think that is a sign for me to get horizontal and test the ergonomics of my pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...

Got the coffee and the laundry going….....and the hum of the mini cnc….

Rob - looking forward to seeing the new creations….....hopefully no more severed heads!

Cool videos….......

Dave - what's with the hammers in that shop!? I can't imagine how one could find uses for a hundred hammers! Cool photos though!


----------



## JL7

Toothpick anyone? Built by request….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Jeff tooth pick holder looks good ans sounds like a cnc in the back ground


----------



## JL7

Morning edddie - you're up early, or staying up late…...one or the other! Correct on the cnc…..there are no safe scraps in the bin any longer….....they all wait in horror of their impending doom under the mini tungsten spinning cutter…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol Jeff no got woke up by a rain strom blowing thur this morning ,so on a cnc you put the design input into it and it cuts pattern ,like the Peace sign on the tooth pick holder


----------



## JL7

That's it Eddie….....like the peace sign, you can just grab from google images and 10 minutes later or so…it's done…..


----------



## JL7

Dave….more confusion on iPad…...I can't watch your videos that you create on the Mac, but I can see my video that was created with windows movie maker? I don't get it….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Nice pick box Jeff.
Eddie, are you still up from last night or have you just got up?

Well, lie's great adventure continues. I did get some shop time yesterday, mainly sorting, measuring and thinking.
Can you image the shop has been a dump site, where while I was unable to use the shop, everyone found it as a place to stash all sorts items everywhere like an "out of sight, out of mind" storage locker. To make it worse, they moved my stuff around, so I have to locate it, then try to get it back to where I use it and find stuff piled up that does not belong in the shop.
Anyway, when you hear me moaning about going to the shop "sorting and re-arranging" you know what I mean. Yesterday I did get out and purchased 6 plastic parts cases, as I have found a lot of small part with no home on my "sorting adventures: By chance I looked down where the panel saw and cutoff saw at the back of HD and found a load of prime 2×4s cutoffs each 48"mor slightly more selling for 50c each. I got 12 of them, wished I could have got more. I walked out of HP after paying $21, $15 for the boxes and $6 for the 2×4s, good haul, but $21 over budget. 
I'm glad I got the 2×4s because it give me the lumber for a small Table/cart I have panned to mount 2 tools on, so I have another project I can start, while I am finishing the current project (when I can find it), find tools and hardware while playing musical chairs with everyone else's dumped crap, but it beats being under house arrest any day.

Have fun today my friends.


----------



## superdav721

Four YouTube players square off for a spot on your iPad


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Mornin' All,

Jeff,
Have you given the cnc a rest at all?
So what are the specs on this little machine of your's???
Work envelope?
Cad/cam or proprietory control software?


----------



## superdav721

Apples *hate* flash


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good to hear you got some shop time….....sounds like you are getting things back in order…....where are those folks who stacked all the crap in your shop? Good luck on that…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - specs are here So far, not much rest for the carver…....

The software that comes with it is pretty basic, it will do 2D pictures and such…...but really easy if that's what you want. Still doing the research on how to get better control of the 3D stuff. Got access to CAD at work (Solidworks and AutoCad) but you still need to convert those to G code for the machine to work…


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the link Dave…...I will check it out…..

You firing up the forge today?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning Rex no got up early today ,i know what you mean about the shop catch all,but in my case its me ,glad to see your out from under house arrest and and in the shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Dave , raining here may be heading your way lot of thunder


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I see many unique and interesting things coming out of your shop, thanks to your new workhorse!!!

Oh yeah, thanks for the link!

Rex,
I hear ya, it is such a PIA, when you have to sort, organize and search for 30 minutes, just to do a 5 minute task!!!

Eddie,
Make a lot of noise in the shop and you won't hear the thunder! That and you'll accomplish something productive!!!

Coffe consuption commenced, CBS "Sunday Morning" on the idiot box…..
A usual Sunday is underway!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning Randy good advise ,but its all good your way at least it didnt snow so you got a break from going to salt the church down ,more shop time


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Thank you all for not crawling me on the carpet for my gun rant yesterday.
I always get that way when something happens and some people start the knee jerk reactions I've been hearing in the news about banning guns. It's a horrible tragedy. The causes weren't simply guns. We need more intelligence in our governance.
As for the gun, I wanted to say one final thing about pro-gun people.

I am a gun collector.
My uncle, 
23 year miltary veteran
Licensed fireamrs instructor
Avid hunter and sportsman
Greatest man I ever knew
And the guy that taught me everything gun related
Also taught me the difference between a gun nut and a firearms enthusiest.
A gun nut will get any gun he can and dreams of the opportunity to use it without being prepared.
A firearms enthusiest will pick the guns he wants and prepare constantly, praying to God he never has to use them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes Eddie,
No worries about any of our properties, until this evening at least. Mucho shop time assured!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am pooped.
I NEED shop time today.
Watched my son's funeral, I mean wedding, yesterday.
That was a fiasco.
That's all I am going to say about that.

Trying to get Christmas ready.
I'll never have everything ready in time.
We're having our Christmas celebration on the 23rd because of my wife's work schedule.
I want to just cancel the gift giving.
I'm in a bah humbug mood this year.
That's all I'm going to say say about that.

Been blogging at This Old Workshop a lot lately.
I decided it was a good place for me to help out and make more of a presence.
I post here, I have my own blog that is just general and all over the place.
At this new venture, I am sticking with my scroll saw know how only.
That's all I'm going to say about that.

I hope all of you are doing well.
Christmas is coming quick.
Are ya'll ready?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## Bagtown

Morning Gents,

Teapot is on.
Finished my wii fit workout. I ve been stagnant in my weight loss program for a couple of weeks, so I figured I'd drag out that wii that we bought 3 or 4 years ago and give that a try. I've been down 48.6 pounds for two weeks and not moving. Short term goal is 50 lbs for Christmas.

Jeff, that looks like a great little machine. What's the noise level like? 
I was once a CNC machinist. Always wanted a CNC mill and lathe for home, but these days I'd be happy with a CNC router. Back when I first started we had to code everything by hand. Canned cycles were my best friend. These days they load up the controllers with a ton of memory because the CAM software outputs a ton of code for every move. RAM is cheap these days though. Do you need a computer hooked up to that machine for it to run? Or is there an on board controller?
Wow $1200. Is pretty cheap for what you have there. I really need to get back to work. Lol

Dave, when you get that whole forge thing going and figure out those bench holdowns. I'll pay more than postage and materials. Just make sure when it comes across the border it says "gift". Lol

Well I seem to have avoided the shop yesterday. I signed up for a free thirty day trial on Netflix. It's hooked up through the wii so I can watch on the big screen. Turned into a vegetable yesterday in front of the idiotbox. I'll try harder today to get away from that thing. Wife makes it harder, because she hooks rugs, and does it in the front room and likes the tv to be on to keep her company.

Must----- get------to-----shop---........... . . .

I'm also avoiding the mountain of sanding and finishing waiting for me down there.

Well tea is done.
Here we go.
Have a good day in the shop.

Mike


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning William no need here ,i dont own a gun , but dont have a problem with them ,i beleive its a right to bear arms for more than self protection,lot of this is to be put on the medias door step so much hate and violence is spread there,i watch very little the news and programs anymore at least for the last 10 r more years .


----------



## superdav721

Hello all came back in the house for a cup. I know the rain is coming trying to get some footage for a vid. William get in the shop the bottom is about to fall out. Eddie sent it over to ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Like Mike, I would like something from your new forge. Would you be able to make a paperclip???


----------



## JL7

Now you did it William - you HAD to bring up poop. Just wait till Rex chimes in…....

Bags - it's not that noisy - scroll up to the tooth pick video and you can hear it….....Now get to the shop! Funny stuff…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't recall mentioning poop Jeff.
Do you have $#!+ for brains this morning?

Dave, as soon as I can get all these lazy @$$es out of bed, I am off to the shop.
I'm starting to feel like the military lately with my early mornings. 
I do so much before anyone else here rolls out of bed.

Eddie, I think making that a law would make this world a better place.
If it was mandated to turn all electronics off for a certain length of time each day,
People would have to get away from the crap and doing something productive or gasp communicate with each other

Jeff, I said crap in that last section.
So I NOW have mentioned poop.
Carry on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope ya'll get a chance, have a listen to the Uncle Kracker song, Corner Bar, I posted above.
It's a good song.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, as an enema addict, I see a lot of it, especially here the BS level is beyond septic tank capacity, and worse when Andy throws us his HS as well. (work it out folks )

I want to do evil things today, one of meds must have kicked in. Oh joys of joys, I get to have my tests done on 24th, my chemo on the 26th and that bloody shot on the 27th December. Merry Christmas - my A$$


----------



## Gene01

Guns?
Mine are not just for self protection. I hope yours aren't either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had no problem understanding it Rex.
BS - Bull ….
HS - Horse ….
MS - My ….
PS - Pope ….
ES - Elf ….
SS - Sasquatch ….
RS - Reindeer ….
AS - Alf ….
CS - Chocolate …. (Don't say you never thought if tyring that on your little brother)
DS - Dolphin ….
FS - Flying ….
GS - Godly …. (I feel like I this just raining down on me sometimes)
IS - Idiot …. (Better know as shut the pluck up hitch)
JS - Joke …. (better served in a flaming bag, push doorbell and run)
KS - Kite …. (fly high to see how long it'll hang on….best to fly away from you to)
LS - Log …. (two flusher at least)
.............
..............
....
Nope, I'm through.
Time for more coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No they aren't Gene.
Self protection,
hunting,
the joy of a fine piece of craftsmanship,
target practice (called plinking, can't afford more than .22s for targets anymore)
And for some of my guns, investments.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex very sorry to hear about the holiday timing of your appointments ,dosent seem right ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I find myself on a regular basis wanting to do evil things Rex.
The problem is that I can't blame it on any medication.


----------



## DIYaholic

I own several "guns";

DeWalt finish nailer
Delta Brad/Stapler
HF Pin Nailer
Ramset
Staple Gun
Heat Gun
Glue Gun
Grease Gun
Pellet Gun
.......


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Can you blame it on a "LACK OF" medication?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just for you Dave


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL i hear ya william thats funny


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wonder if it would be wrong to kick all of my kids out of the house.
I could send them to live with their older brothers.
Then me and the wife sell everything and buy an RV.
We're gonna park it out behind fellow Lumerjock's shops.
We'll visit each for a week.
I could work in their shops.
Then I could move on to the next Lumberjock, closest on the map.
And stay another week there.
We could come back and visit the kids.
Maybe once every year or so.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aw the hell with it.
The way I'm feeling lately, 
If my kids weren't getting on my last nerve,
Someone else would.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I have a lot of Spare Medicines, I can send you some?
Here's one for you:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, 
I own most of those "guns" too.

I also own several real guns.
My favorite gun though is not what would be considered an assault weapon.
My favorite firearm is my Ithaca Drop Block single shot .22 rifle.
It is a tiny little .22 that was originally meant to be used as a youth rifle.
It has now though become somewhat of a collector's item because they aren't made anymore.
And the few people that still have them don't want to turn loose of them.

It is a drop block design.
You pull a lever down like on a lever action.
It drops the block where you load one single .22 round.
I like it so much because it is one of those guns that you can drop, let the kids handle, throw it in the back of the truck, ride around with it, and still pick it up and shoot a dime at a hundred yards.

Because of it's size though, it looks almost like a BB gun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well everyone is up and at em', finally.
I'm off to the shop.
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## TedW

Hey splinter heads, now that I can raise holy heck (hell) in my shop, I'm sitting at the computer all morning. Just figured out how to do some things I been needing to do and now taking care of doing them. I'll get some shop time in this afternoon, including running the table saw. I'll be back this evening with full updates.

William, I like that Uncle Kraker's music.. nice rhythm.


----------



## Gene01

William,
I sorta had an additional reason in mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was finally able to read all of the jointer manual and I only fell asleep a few times!!!

Now that I understand the setup & adjustments, I need to access the jointers setup, perfom any adjustments that may be needed. Then I can finally learn how to use this thing!!! Do I really NEED Flat & square??? Lol.


----------



## Bertha

OMG, just OMG.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene - I know what you meant, which by the way is the meaning of the 2nd.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Merry Christmas Y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee,
Yup.


----------



## superdav721

Rex there is a new kid I think out of Irland that has a blacksmith song that is very good. They did the video in a smithy shop and the anvil is in the percussion. 
Video uploading. 
Rain is here. I am stuck in the house.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's snowing here, but going to change over to rain. No need for me to go out salting, at least not yet. Ya know what that means….
MORE SHOP TIME, for me!!!

Catch y'all later…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene as you say Yup , dont have one but know where the armory is


----------



## Bagtown

Nice napkin holders Jeff.


----------



## Bagtown

Well, I made it down to the shop and spotted my bicycle and decided that I hadn't taken my bicycle out yet this year, so…..
It was sunny and below freezing, but odd for here, there was no wind. So I went for a 12 km ride.
Feels good to have lost enough weight that I could do that and not be dead because of it.
I'll sand tomorrow. 

Mike


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bags…..and good idea on the freezing bike ride…....I really need to try that…...maybe next week….

Great videos there Rex…...Stumpy might not approve of them all…...but very funny!!


----------



## superdav721

Get your popcorn.Video
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/blacksmith-tools/


----------



## Bagtown

Looks good Dave.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

I walked away with no burns. Do you know how hard it is to drop a work piece and want to pick it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You're progressing nicely young Skywalker….
May the FORGE be wth you!!!


----------



## superdav721

I have a L O N G way to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You may have a long way to go, but not as far as yesterday! You have taken steps, so the journey is now that much shorter. Maintaining a "Zero Tolerance" for stupidity, will go a long way towards keeping the "No Burns" safety stat!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy that is the main reason why I do this all outside.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

quite here Daves out blacksmithing,Jeffs spending bonding time with his CNC and Randy has had his first argument with his love ,hope you two make up before the snow comes


----------



## superdav721

I dont want any snow.


----------



## JL7

This is well out of my element…....but…...my daughter is a huge Joker fan…(the Heath Ledger version)....

Tried the carving on the CNC and my poor painting skills…..

The original photo:










And my bad imitation:










Let me know what you think…........


----------



## JL7

Snow?.....It was raining here yesterday…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i too am a fan this used to be my avatar


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200099695685833


----------



## superdav721

Jeff has ventured where no man has gone before.


----------



## Bagtown

Sorry Jeff, but you have violated the rules.
No one is allowed to have that much fun.
We'll have to confiscate the cnc router now.
I'll PM you my address.
Just make it easy on yourself and mail it over of your own volition and we won't send the SWAT team over.


----------



## superdav721

WOW Eddie!


----------



## superdav721

Hold on Mike 
I got dibs.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, you best watch your step too.
You were smiling just a bit too much when that dragon of yours started spewing all that flame out of everywhere.
You're walking a fine line yourself there Mister.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes Jeff you are in violated the rules hand it over ,what do you mean by this woodworking ,first a logo now some art ,you will have to go thue detox but we will be there to help


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think you are right mike, Dave is under the influence, to much fun in your craft ,this could bring on an epidemic plague.


----------



## superdav721

This is funny. My grandson was watching me put the video together, he saw the dragon and went got his Aunts, Mother and Maw maw. He told them (2 and a half years old) " Pawpaw bad." Drug them all in the room and pointed at the video. I asked him if he wanted Pawpaw to teach him what I was doing. He said " Nooooo!"


----------



## superdav721

I have a stool pigeon in the house.


----------



## Bagtown

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
No luv spat here! I'm just spreading the luv to ALL my tools & machines. The others have felt neglected recently!!!

Dave,
No matter what the BagMan says, you go right ahead and smile all you want. You deserve a $#!T EATEN GRIN!!!

Mike,
Rules were made to be broken! That aside, Dave can't have dibs, heck I get the CNC before you even!!!

Jeff,
The "facsimile" looks good! Now let's see if the CNC can do it justice!!! You deserve a $#!T EATEN GRIN also!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Yes, little ones will say the TRUTH!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all.

Jeff, that's some nice "stuff" you have made, don't know where you get all the time, I guess there's something to be said for being snowed in.
Dave, the movie was good, glad you got the test out of the way.

As for me, I had a busy day at the shop !!!!
I used the miter saw, planer, jointer and drum sander like riding a bike. Mins you I had to clean them and service them a bit. The is sawdust on the floor, it took me much longer than expected, but I had a good time, but now I'm shagged out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles roll
ed into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full.. The students responded with a unanimous 'yes.'

The professor then produced two Beers from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand.The students laughed..

'Now,' said the professor as the laughter subsided, 'I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things--your family, your children, your health, your friends and your favorite passions--and if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house and your car.. The sand is everything else--the small stuff.

'If you put the sand into the jar first,' he continued, 'there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life.

If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness.

Spend time with your children. Spend time with your parents. Visit with grandparents. Take your spouse out to dinner. Play another 18. There will always be time to clean the house and mow the lawn.

Take care of the golf balls first--the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the Beer represented. The professor smiled and said, 'I'm glad you asked.' The Beer just shows you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of Beers with a friend.


----------



## Bagtown

Glad to hear it Rex.
Whatcha makin?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sawdust Bags, what else?


----------



## Bagtown

Gee Rex,

I could of sent you some of that.
I have bag fulls.


----------



## DIYaholic

Woo-Hoo, Rex made saw dust and it didn't blow out from his @$$!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave - that IS a bit intimidating when the dragon spits…....

Randy - where's the dungeon to lair update??

Not sure who gets the cnc next…..I'm confused…..as William pointed out this morning, I've got $hit for brains…. 

Today's carving's…..(note my brother is a BIG Ford fan and my son is into the Slipknot….....I don't necessarily agree, but he's his own man…..

Also…....I know this ain't woodworking….(note the paint) ...........but what the hey…..a couple of these are hard to see….will highlight later…


----------



## superdav721

Rex is making dust.
Rex why are you makin dust?
Eddie that was great.


----------



## superdav721

Hey the mud flap girls.
Jeff you are out of control.
That ford stuff is kewl!


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, I know you were talking about doing some 3d stuff, but that software is damned impressive if you programmed that stuff and made the pieces already.
Wow.


----------



## superdav721

I know I have the dragon from Randy's dungeon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff is on a roll! There's no stopping him now!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You can have the dragon, I'm tired of feeding it and having it take me for a walk!!! But I will miss the roasted marshmallows!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Eddie- Thanks for sharing that story. These are things we often forget. Jeff- You are having WAY too much fun with your new toy. Glad Christmas came early for you. All- Rain and snow? We haven't had moisture here since May! Send us wet in any form!!!


----------



## superdav721

smores! silly.


----------



## superdav721

Andy take all you need. I have so much water the toilet wont flush.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Dungeon to Lair", mini update:
I'm in the process of edge banding a counter/bench.
I'm accessing and adjusting the jointer, so as to learn how to use it.
I working on a overhead storage rack in the garage, to store my supply of oak flooring, so I can garage my vehicle.
I'm waiting on the delivery of a new "Safety/Kill" switch for the TS, old one decided to take a permenant vacation!

I mostly putter and take my time with things, as to not make too many mistakes & opps-es, just a fair amount!!!


----------



## superdav721

I need to go find a movie.


----------



## JL7

Bags and others…...

Since I have no other cnc experience, I'm not sure how to represent the new machine…....

Her's what it does well:

- Download any photo and in the "EDIT" program you can set the basic size and depth of the project. Note that the depth is determined by the contrast. By default the darker the color the deeper it cuts. You can inverse this plus a few other basic tools.

- From the "EDIT" program you save it to G-Code to the "CNC" program. You have to layout your start point on the blank based on the image (lower left corner) using a Nintendo like controller and let her rip.

What it doesn't do is allow you to control the depth of certain paths more than others…..hence the 3D limitation…...

It all runs off the computer, which I have in the shop anyways….doesn't everybody?....


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…......not sure how far back you read, but Rex was saying something about you talking HS…....I don't believe it tho…..


----------



## Bagtown

Nice Jeff.
I remember more than twenty years ago I had an "engineering workstation" made by HP and ran their flavour of unix (HP-UX). We ran unigraphics on it. We made parts for the arm on the current space station. My workstation, with a plotter and the software would have paid for a really nice house and two cars back then. Today, sketch up does more than the CAD software did and there are free CAM packages out there that would blow that soft ware we had right out of the water. So I am really impressed at what is available today just to do artwork. Wow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welllllllllll, I was getting all those cutoff 2×4s from HD over time and found that I had 34 of them all 48" or more, so I got them all together …... yeah, you guessed it, loaded them on the top of the yet unfinished Table/bench. Goota get these 2×4s off the table so that I can continue working on it, so I cut um up, planed, edged them and sanded them. Ah, you say why did he cut them up?
As I needed them off the new table, I thought I had better cut dimensioned pieces for the 3 more (but very small) mobile tool benches I'm going to put various tools I have been given over time, which just sit on the floor taking precious real estate. Now I have the new Table with smaller pieces of 2×4 on it, so it's task switching time in the man cave.
When I get something to photograph, I'll take some pics, but not now as I presume you have seen cut lengths 2×4s before.
Tomorrow I'll be drilling bolt holes, yeah, I'm doing all 3 at the same time, so it should be fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
What's a 2×4, is that anything like a tubafore???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just want to point out that I am very miserable and that I should get the CNC first. Yes I do have a puter in my shop now that I got my new laptop and I'm loving it…. Damn, I smiled too. This was all a trick to make me unmiserable…..


----------



## Bagtown

I vote that Stumpy has the second annual tubafore contest.

Marty, stop that smiling or we'll have to confiscate your wood stove. Oh wait…


----------



## JL7

Yeah Bags, it is pretty incredible hoe the technology marches on….I beat that HP-UX station wasn't cheap!

Rex - not sure how you turned 24 (from memory…...too many posts to look back) 2×4's into 34, but I'd say it's a miracle….....glad you got the shop time….


----------



## Gene01

Hey Jeff, that's some cool stuff you're doing with that CNC thingie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I said I had bought them over time, I look for them every time I go to HD. They all added up to 34. I really did enjoy my time there today, even if I'm paying for it right now. BTW, what CNC system do you have, what software do you use??


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gene….

Sorry Rex - I missed the over time thing….thought it was like loafs and fishes…..except tubafores…

The software came with it, called BravoProdigy…. if you Youtube that name you can see some videos…..it's a bit chessy, but it works…..


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Really? Three projects in one night?
Bravo.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

They are forecasting a "wintery mix" of snow & rain tonight. I may have to get up around 3:30am or 4:00am to go out salting. Time will tell. That means I can crack a cold one, wander the halls here on LJs, go to sleep and be good to go!!! See ys 'round….


----------



## JL7

Not really Bags….....finally got the finishing done…..been building stuff for months…....more to come….


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that a "drive by" posting by Marty?

Hey Marty,
How is the "Open Floor Plan" living room coming along???


----------



## JL7

Wait, Randy? Since you have to wake in a few hours and be responsible, you can crack a cold one…....? OK, got it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have plans of tearing out a wall and putting in a breakfast bar in the corner that was previously occupied by the stove. The only problem is I'm ready to tear it up, but it has been suggested that I wait until after Christmas…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It's 5 hours before I have to wake up and 6 hours before responsiblity sets in. I think one cold one will be out of my system by then. Besides, it's a company truck and there's no one on the roads at 5:00am!!!

Marty,
I suggest starting on Chrismas eve!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Congrats on the #1 badge, for the valets and #5 for the Bonsai Arbors!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Las Vegas is taking bets on whether I hold off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was cleaning off my desk and I found a contractor rebate check for $16.64 from Menards. Now I'm gonna have to go buy me a Christmas gift tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The time has come…
To say good bye…
To all my company….

NYTOL,
ZZZZ NaCl ZZZzzzz NaCl zzzz~~~ NaCl ~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I read every post on this thread and saw Rex/Roger's but didn't take offense (he's on a lot of meds) plus I think we're pals. I'm working on a project with that grenadillo and will post it when finished if I don't figure out how to ruin it in the meantime.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, of course it was in jest, sure we are good pals, and even more, old fart pals too.
It's never the meds Andy, it's honest to goodness insanity.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning wood enthusiasts and etch-a-sketch masters. I did manage to find a bit of Christmas spirit over the weekend and decorate a tree or two.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Marty.
Looks like a forest at your house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have plenty of artificial wood when they grow up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I might be able to get some shop time this afternoon. That might be just what I need to keep from tearing out that wall this week….. We'll see…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I just noticed that I am within 35 posts of you…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers. 3 1/2 days then I get 2 weeks off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CONTEST*: I have been planning another contest, but was think we would wait a bit. It has been a year since the "Tubafore" contest, but only a few months since the last contest (jig building). I got a little blow-back from some LJ's for having too many contests when we did the Jig one on the heels of the 2X4 one. So I decided to only do one a year. I was thinking spring would be a good time. Perhaps in March we'll announce it with the deadline for submissions in May. Chip has been asking me at least once a week about it, so it's been on my mind. Not sure what we'll do, but it will be fun!


----------



## boxcarmarty

WooHoo, Dave has vacation time…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning friends of Marty.
Coffee is good, gradually waking up, should be awake in an hour.


----------



## Bagtown

tree is in the house.
think I'll go for a bike ride and get a coffee.


----------



## DamnYankee

Projects posted

Make-Up cabinet http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75364

Pens http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75775

Ice Cream Scoop http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75778

Rolling Pin http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75779

Pizza Cutter http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75780

Trivet http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75782

Shadow Box http://lumberjocks.com/projects/75783


----------



## Gene01

Have fun heating and pounding iron on your winter break, Dave.
I woulda called it "Christmas break" but, PC, ya know.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee, I enjoyed seeing your projects. Nice job on all of them!
Those scoop handle lengths are perfect. Gotta have leverage, ya know.


----------



## Kreegan

Nice work, Jeff and DY! One of these days, I'll have to actually post a project here…

Rich


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene, Kreegan - thanks. I really really need to take better pictures.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a nice collection DY, all are super nice, I especially like the pens. Well done.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Nice projects and gift assortment!!


----------



## DamnYankee

thanks guys for the comments. A sweat bonus to this years Christmass projects is they were all made from scraps!


----------



## superdav721

Yanks now my inbox will be full when I get home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, What are you talking about??? I have no friends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well maybe Dave, But it's because he has no friends either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then there's Randy, He's to homely to have friends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then there's Ted and Jeff. Maybe they could use a friend….


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is to ugly to have friends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, I'm starting to see a pattern develop here.

eddie

Mike

Rich

Gene

Andy

Al

David

DC

Rob

Bandit


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who did I miss??? Oh yeah, Stumpy…..


----------



## Gene01

Who's Stumpy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's some guy that makes soda commercials.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, Did you say Mutt and Jeff?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*POOR MARTY*


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
With enimies like that…....
Who needs friends!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Don't mind Marty, he's just a morning wood enthusiast. Don't mind me, I'm killing the last 15 mins before I can go home. I have not done a damn thing today except wait on other people to do what I've asked them to do. I swear I'm going to start bringing my tools to work and sharpen them at my desk.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Rich…....

Nice looking projects there Rob - I see the shop time isn't going to waste…...

Last of the Christmas posts here .....promise.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had some shop time today, did some more cutting and cleaning up table boards, market hole centers for drilling. More of the same tomorrow. Had a good day, now pooped.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I headed out to do some Christmas shopping this afternoon. Stopped by Menards and bought a few things for myself before returning home empty handed. Maybe try it again tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Self gifting is OK, as long as others are gifted first! Now go return, err, send your stuff to me! I'll wrap it all pretty and send it back to you, in time for Christmas!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex thats two days in a row. Cool


----------



## superdav721

Now all you people that believe the world is ending Friday.
PM me your bank accounts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I spent mine cuz I didn't figure there would be anyone left to leave it to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did get my phone bill today. I'll send it to ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That'll be great. I didn't buy any wrapping paper and bows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can't have a homemade Christmas without thinking of Kenny Rogers


----------



## DamnYankee

As most of you have looked at my recent projects I want to express my bewilderment at the responses to such projects from non-woodworkers and their lopsided appreciation.

Take the trivet. I showed that to some non-woodworkers and I get a bunch of oohs and aahs. 
Then I show them the shadow box - Birdseye maple, Purple Heart splines, walnut miter accents, very well done miters, polished to a high gloss, had to resaw, plane, smooth with hand plane, etc and I get "nice frame". Whereas you guys recognize the work involved.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice frame Rob…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Marty!
I think William's clock was nice too, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Who are you framing and what crime did they not commit!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hence my amazement at the response I had on the clock.
It shot to #1 and was editor's choice.
It is not, by far in my opinion, the nicest clock I've done.
The nicer ones though, back when they were posted, were hardly noticed.
Then I've had projects that I had actual hundreds of hours in that got, "nice", "good job", "crickets".

I don't always catch all the projects like I'd like to.
If I did, I'd never get anything done.
I think I know what you're talking about though Yank.
It is a mystery what makes a well recognized project here and what doesn't.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That being said, now I need to go check out this frame job.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I spent most of today in the shop. 
It was a get nothing I planned on doing done day.
I started out with intent on starting a new project.
I needed a certain drill bit set. 
I have several sets, none complete any more.
I had misplaced it, again, because these days my mind is like swiss cheese.
I'm serious, I've had some things on my mind and I can't think straight anymore.
Anyway, I got sick and tired of searching for drill bits.
So I blew off the project I wanted to start and instead started working on drawers and such under my drill press table to store drilling accessories all in one place from now on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A one hour long video of nothing but crickets.
Hey, that's the story of my life.
I want people around here to talk to me.
All I get though is crickets.
One day soon I hope my buddy Dave or Lucas visits though.
Then I'll have someone to talk to.
Till they get tired of hearing my crap too and run for cover first chance they get.

I think it's time for a road trip to Dave's.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I aint getting nothing for Christmas,
Because I've been a bad, bad boy.

I know,
but it's more fun being naughty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

crickets William??? If I heard crickets, I would want to take a nap (insert cricket sound here) Yawn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll visit ya in about 1 1/2 months. Then I can run for cover too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
My weekend shop time was very similar. Nothing wrong with going with the flow, when obstacles come along. I didn't mind though, I didn't accomplish everything that I set out to do, but I did get other things done. All is good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a great idea Marty.
I think I'm going to do just that.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## superdav721

A bit busy,
Rob I want to look at your projects. 
I am having a website issue.
I need to back up my sql database then try to restore some stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't do it Dave…..


----------



## DamnYankee

William - the misaligned response are more from non-woodworkers sometimes I think has more to do with them not understanding what is involved with some projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Maybe I did. But I swear it wasn't unplugged for more than 10 minutes…..


----------



## superdav721

OMG
This crap is written in linux on an apache server. I am using a mac to mod a sql database while backing up with filezilla with an impending update hanging over my head. That I have to do just to show my hobbies.
When I get this done then I can get back to playing with you guys.
I am not a web master.
Web slave maybee….


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I think the misaligned response - which usually come from.non-woodworkers is due to a lack of understanding of what is involved and the sometime I'm completely bewildered.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Good deal Dave, It looks like you got the coffee stains out of it…..


----------



## superdav721

Im fixing to forge it with the fire dragon


----------



## boxcarmarty

You toast it and I'll make up some Jack Daniels BBQ sauce…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i think the sound was messed up on the video 1 hour and all it was a sound like crickets,did love the nap


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess I can bring 'smores! Of course, also plain old JD!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

I prefer Gentleman Jack myself


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow DY, give us a kiss then. Oops, I though there was a comma after Gentleman.

Now, posting projects, good, bad and Yuk. When somebody posts a project, they do so because they are excited about actually making something, major skill or choice of project don't really come into it. If you like, don't or feel nauseous about the project, that's fine, but respect the effort and pride the dude has put forth on the POS. A kind word will will make him a better craftsman and he'll move on, posting better projects and getting fewer respnoses for them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Today was another good day I got to go to the shop.
Like William said, sometimes you don't get hardly anything accomplished, I can sit for hours staring at all the stuff that needs moving and rearranging but sadly psychokinesis does not seem to work for me.
Tomorrow will be some more time at the shop time capsule, where I will do something or another thing, maybe several things I had not though or planned to do. So time at the the shop is always a big surprise.
Planning for and early start, but we all know how that goes, but the main thing is that I will be visiting Blissville.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Great "comma-dy" line!!!

Shop time is good, even when we just sit (read: daydream or nap) and ponder the possibilities!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'm going to have a good day tomorrow in spite of Marty. I just had to shut the window because there was one hell of a noise from someone using a power saw and disturbing the peace. Sounded like it was North of us, maybe the Chicago area?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex thats just Ted,


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted is a very responsible person….
Responsible for anything we blame on him!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well done Eddie, now I just had to shut the other window that faces slightly north - East because of the foul odor coming from that direction. Eddie, you haven't taken your socks off again, have you?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nah thats just the paper mill,or may be some ole craw fish hulls but don worry winds will change and itll go to the mississippi side for a while


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody heard from David in a while


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Eddie. Ah, the toilet paper mill, sounds about right, I guess they are doing some quality control using live ammunition.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David is a "walkabout" for several days or more on a job in CO I believe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it gets bad sometimes ,they say it ok but smells like a a whiskey
fart to me


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, that's an Irish fart, Scots have a different one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

must be that door job he was building ,knew i hadnt seen any post from him in a while


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i shouldnt ask but whats the diffrence


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Whskey* is Irish, Scottish is *Whisky*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

being part Irish i dont think ours are that bad


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We all have our cross to bear Eddie. Kudos to you for coming out from behind the Blarney Stone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex they say if you kiss it you get that gift


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I heard it was a curse


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

,thought it was a gift of gab thou it is a cruse in a way got to go google it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It used to be Eddie, but now it's HIV.

Well Eddie et al, got to go on my night job now as an eyelid observer in the back field.
Please put all the tools up before you leave and don't be late in the morning.

And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie and Rex - with you Scot Irish discussion on whiskey and tarts mine must be all mixed up. I'm Irish, Scottish, English, Norwegian, German, Welsh, and most other Western European except French and Italian.


----------



## superdav721

" psychokinesis " it would have took me ten mins to spell that.
MOrning all!
Ham you out there?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning to all the Stubber Numpys,

Tis a day slated for precipitation of the liquid variety!!! So no salting or plowing today. However, there is "daily bread" work to be done, as some equipment problems showed up during yesterday's salting adventure. Shop time will be delayed, until the problematic machines are either fixed or heal themselves.

The USPS delivered a Rockler box that contained my new TS safety switch & 6" digital caliper. Now I'll be able to shut down the TS quickly, without having to search for the hidden switch. Yea, Safety!!! 









I hope a good & safe day is had by all!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why would anyone want to shut down a table saw quickly, I'll just never figure out. You people act like you actually need all those fingers. Why do you think God gave you ten of them? They are called spares. Geez.

Dave, ten minutes for one word? 
When I can't spell a word, I'll start typing it into my search engine on my computer. When the autocorrect guesses the right one, I'll click on it. Then I go back to what I was typing, with the word I need to spell now in the bottom tool bar line as the first word on the tab for searching for that word. Does that make sense? Probably not.
The same God that gave those spare fingers I think should have issued me a spare brain.


----------



## Gene01

Dave and William,
Speling has never ben a poblem wit me. I passed the forth grad, you no. Grammer is difrent, tho.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

DY. men with THAT kind of family blood lines are usually called Heinz.

A little chilly here this morning, may delay my shop appearance a bit, but my adventure will go ahead and even produce success at psychokinesis.


----------



## DIYaholic

It has been said, that I'm a little OFF! Well it's true, to an extent, as I'm off to work for a little while…....


----------



## Bagtown

Morning.

Temp is hovering around freezing, so it's warm? enough I can sand outside this morning.
I come inside every twenty or thirty minutes to warm up.
On the tail end of getting all the Christmas stuff finished.

William, funny stuff. I have one of those fancy switches . It's been sitting in a box for two years now.

Have a dusty day fellas.
I'm back out into the cold.

Mike


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody.. I ain't dead or nuthin… just really busy. I'll be back soon, just a fair warning. I didn't read the 200+ posts since I been here last, so if anybody said anything about me, I didn't read it









Take care!


----------



## patron

morning all

got back last night to 40* cold in the house
4" of snow on the ground
about 110 LJ notices

this post had 466 comments 
since i was last on 4 days ago
read 200 last night wrapped in a blanket
while the stove did the warm thing

just coffee here while i read the last 265 
still have 90 notices to go in e-mail
sun just came out but the clouds are ever present

here is dawn where i was working









did aspen T&G on a cathedral ceiling
and side wall tops
and sheetrock to lower walls
no picks as it looks like T&G and sheetrock
kind of like rex's 2×4's
(three days of shop rex WOW !)

well i got some great news for next year
i get a raise from SS for the cost of living increase

from $600 month 
to $607 a month !

that should help pay the electric shut off notice 
due tomorrow
(funny how my bill went from $25 a month
to $50 since the economy went south)

sounds like you all are in reasonable spirits here
enjoy what we have 
that's the gift from life itself

well to see where things stand here now
my water tank shed has a leaking roof
and i had a briliant thought about it this morning

i will buy myself a tarp and some bunggies 
and worry about it in the spring
when i can work on it without sliding off from the ice

good to be home

enjoy !


----------



## Bagtown

Welcome home David.
That's a nice sunrise.


----------



## patron

coffee

wood

coffee

fire wood

coffee


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome home David,throw another log in the fireplace and take a break my friend


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You need Joomla


----------



## bandit571

Had two "barry-smoothies" this morning. Y.U.C.K.!!! Had an Ultra Sound test as well. Them Barium "Shakes" still taste BAD!

They still haven't figured out what is wrong, either…

Still off work, too…


----------



## patron

This proves that men cannot be left alone.

This actually happened!!!!!!!! 
They dressed the truck up with the guy tied down on the roof. 
The driver and passengers put on Moose heads. 
Then they went down the toll road Interstate, causing 16 accidents. 
Yes, they went to jail… Yes, alcohol was involved…


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, my commitment to the "daily bread" job has been completed, except for an appointment to have the summer tires on the bosses truck changed over to the winter snow tires. That is at 2:00pm, so it's shop time!!!

David, Good to have you back. That is a beautiful view to gaze upon! Too bad that "hunter" won't be around to see it!!!

Ted,
Don't worry about what was said about you…...
It was all true! Well, most of it anyway!!!

Rex,
I hope you aren't reading this, as oppossed to getting that shop time!!!

Gene,
Spelling doesn't matter anymore, now that "text spelling" is the new norm!!!

Mike,
Does the sandpaper get "gunked up" more or less, when it's frozen???

Good mornin' Eddie.

Bandit,
The alternative, to not having a "Barry-Smoothie", ain't too appetizing either!!!

William,
I want to keep all 10(?) of my fingers…....
in case we switch to the metric system someday!!!

Time for some caloric intake…...


----------



## Gene01

Nothing worse than a drunk moose on the interstate.


----------



## Bagtown

Oiling and waxing finally.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Bags. what kind of sex joint are you in then?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex they say a white Christmas is coming ,never seen one here before


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome home David.
Going back to the shop for a while ….. later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, they also say Santa is coming down a chimney.


----------



## superdav721

David that is funny stuff.


----------



## Kreegan

Howdy all! We had a potluck at work today. I brought Special K cookies, which are pretty much the same thing as Rice Crispie treats, only with Special K and chunky peanut butter instead of Rice Crispies and Marshmallows. I am stuffed to the gills. Wait? What the hell?!? I have gills?!?

Rich


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich are you sure thats all you had in those cckies


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151207029493634


----------



## Kreegan

Why didn't Huckabee run for president instead of Mutt Wrongney?!?

Rich


----------



## superdav721

I am now the owner of 50 lbs's of coke.


----------



## geoscann

*Dave * i dont think you should say that to loud. you might get a visit from the man. lol


----------



## superdav721

I am going to get me a big match and light it up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I always thought coke was a white powdery substance??? That or a brown liguid used to make Rum go further!!!

Does that mean you need to rebuild your furnace???


----------



## superdav721

Randy I still have my coal forge.
My wife just gave me a fan motor for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Woo-Hooo!!! Fire in the hole, err, FORGE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I needs to head back to the shop and work on fine tuning my jointer. I'm also changing out the v-belt for a link belt. Maybe I'll even make some sawdust…....


----------



## patron

that's good news dave

pretty soon we'll be watching you on

*'THIS OLD FORGE'*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A woman is having an affair during the day while her husband is at work. Her 9 year old son comes home unexpectedly, sees them and hides in the bedroom closet to watch. The woman's husband also comes home so she puts her lover in the closet not realizing that her son is hiding in there.

The little boy says ''It's dark
in here''
The man replies ''Yes, it is''

Boy - "I have a baseball." 
Man - "That's nice." 
Boy - "Want to buy it?" 
Man - "No, thanks." 
Boy - "My dad's outside." 
Man - "OK, how much?" 
Boy - "$250"

In the next few weeks, it happens again that the boy and the lover are in the closet together once again.
Boy - "Dark in here." 
Man - "Yes, it is." 
Boy - "I have a baseball glove." 
The lover remembering the last time, asks the boy,
"How much?" 
Boy - "$750" 
Man - "Fine."

A few days later, the father says to the boy, "Grab
your glove, let's go outside and have a game of catch." 
The boy says, "I can't, I sold my baseball and my glove." 
The father asks, "How much did you sell them for?" 
Boy - "$1,000" 
The father says, "That's terrible to overcharge your friends like
that… that is way more than those two things cost. I'm going to take you to church and make you confess." 
They go to the church and the father makes the little boy sit in the confession booth and he closes the door.
The boy says, "Dark in here." 
The priest says, "Don't start that crap again!''


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## patron

good one william

good to see you laughing again

bah humbug 
can be changed too

enjoy your family


----------



## JL7

Welcome home David…...sorry about the snow…....it's gotta go somewhere…

Dave - good find on the coke…......kinda interested how that process is going to work….........keep the dragon around around tho for parties and such…......!

Funny stuff there William…....no crickets here…...

Sorry - been busy…....hope everyone is good…...(or bad? if that's the case)...


----------



## superdav721

Funny one William.
I cant wait till this weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What happens this weekend?
Can't wait to see if any of us wake up on Friday?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a good day today Patron.
I started a new project.
The one I was supposed to have started yesterday.
Or was it the day before that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured out a way to keep up with my pencil today. 
Just throw it on the table. 
Don't put it where I'll know where it is.
Throw it on the table where it's always in the way of whatever I'm doing.
Then at least I can always find it.
Now if I just throw all my other tools right in the middle of the table,
I'll always be able to find anything.
I can just build things in the floor I recon.


----------



## superdav721

William have you had to much coffee today?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I've had a rare day, for lately, that my pain level was down to a tolerable level.
And I've actually been in a good mood all day.
And I've only had my normal six pots of coffee.
I think I need another pot or two.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Besides, we'll all be dead one day,
regardless what the mayans say.
So we might as well enjoy the ride here while we can.
I think that's what tequila is for.


----------



## DamnYankee

This evening at our annual woodworkers club dinner one of the guys said something none of thought we'd ever hear "I have too many clamps already" (the guy had won a clamp in the raffle).

This got us thinking of those thing you'll never hear a woodworker say (at least we don't think you will)
- my shop is too big
- my chisel is too sharp
- I spend too much time in my shop

You are welcome to add others


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Things WW'ers would (shouldn't) ever say:

I have every tool/machine that I'll ever need!
If only my shop were smaller!
Thanks for offering the free exotics, but no thank you. I have enough!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Today was a putter day in the shop.

The Ridgid Jointer's mobile base needed to be properly leveled, then level the jointer itself. I then choose to finally install the HF link belt, that I've had for months. While doing that, I saw several "DC leaks" that needed foil tape. Tomorrow, I will adjust the jointer tables and what not and give it another coat of paste wax. I will then learn how to use it. Any hints, tips or tricks to share???

It was then time to focus on the installation of the new Safety STOP/start switch for the table saw. That was pretty straight forward. The old switch was a PIA (and as of a few days ago, non functioning) and not easy to locate during a WTF!-OH $#!T moment. Not any more!!! It is strategically located and I can "bump" it with my knee, should the need arise.

Here's a pic of the new switch, with a peak of the jointer in the backround. Look closely and you should also see SAWDUST!!!









That was my day and I have more of the same planned for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## superdav721

My wife loves it when I buy tools.
I have to much stock.
I wished CL and eBay would stop selling tools.
I think I will get rid of all these scraps.
I think I will go furniture shopping at Wallmart.


----------



## patron

O.K.

who sent randy some sawdust
to spread around 
for this picture ?

i guess the honeymoon is over 
no more from the

new *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

OH, you are sooo wrong David!!! I'm just sharing the luv throughout the shop. I wouldn't want any tool/machine to get jealous and strike out for vengeance!!!


----------



## patron

that's good to hear randy

we been here at the reception so long

all the champagne is gone
the finger foods are wilting too

when do we get to see the bride
(all dressed up of course)

and share in your joy


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, If the water shed roof is leaking, Isn't that a good thing???


----------



## patron

if it dripped into the tank maybe marty

but that is not the case here
i have heaters and pump in there too
and you know how that goes 
with electricity and water


----------



## DIYaholic

As tomorrow is a sceduled workday, a whole 1.0 hours,I need to rest up….
Well, than shop time!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Morning all.
Randy did you tell David about that saw dust I sent to Ya.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning

Snowed last night.
Still snowing.

Randy, I have the same tablesaw, but not a nice fence like yours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
With comments like that….
On Christmas morning, I hope you get coal in your stocking!!!!!

WAIT!, I hope you DON"T get coal in your stocking!!!

Miike,
The TS is a $125.00 CL find. It came with a "Herc-U-Lift" mobile base and the Vega Utility fence.

Caffeine brewing machine is preparing my infusion. Caloric intake is on hold until I open the freezer and place consumables in the toaster…...


----------



## Bagtown

Randy, I bought mine new for $500.00 15 or 20 years ago.
No lift, no nice fence.
Nice price.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
That is one of the many CL deals that I have gotten. I search CL alot, like 5-10 times a day, when I have time and jump on deals. My other great score was the DeWalt 735 planer for $100.00, it needed some parts, but all told with tables and parts, $303.13!!! Gotta luv CraigsList!!!

It's raining here, and Ive got the whole day for shop time, minus one hour of "real job" work!!! Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody… running late as usual but just want to make my presence.

Dave, PM me if you need a hand. I know a lot about Linux, MySQL, backing up and all that stuff. Whatever it is you're trying to do, I have probably done it.

David, welcome home. Nice mountain pic. Congrats on the raise. Funny moose hunting pic.. hee hee

Everyone else, if Randy is blaming something on me, just remember the old saying about he who points the finger - or in this case, the torpedo heater, at the solvents cabinet.

gotta go bye!


----------



## patron

morning all

need to do town today
groceries and whatnot

coffee
and it is snowing out
can't see anything there

make today count guys


----------



## DIYaholic

My "real job" has added to my task list of things to do. So….shop time is delayed!!! Bummer!!!

Gotta run…...


----------



## Gene01

Snow on the ground, maybe 1/10". 
Pulled some "Pin Oak" out of the stash yesterday. We hauled it back from TN two summers ago. It's rough! Never worked with Pin Oak. Guess I'll be studying the cut list and cutting some lengths today. Dress it tomorrow. Can't rush it, ya know. 
Friday, I have the task of making chocolate covered peanut balls. Gonna try an experiment and coat some candy orange slices, too. Wife's making her famous cracker jacks and a batch of peanut brittle. Then we will put it all in little gift sacks. 
Later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Too much going on here today with respect to Christmas preparedness.

I'll be lucky to get a few hours in at the shop today, but I'm going to make that luck become a reality. As far as progress in the shop, well all I can say is that progress has been made and I will soon have tools mounted and shop layout much improved, then I can start on a real project. Been waiting for this a long time.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy,

It hasn't stopped snowing here.
Come plow me out bud.
This is heart attack shoveling snow.


----------



## DamnYankee

No snow here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, If I leave now, I can be there by friday to give you a hand with QC on those treats…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I have a grocery list here. Would you mind picking up a few things for me???


----------



## superdav721

Ted thank you for then help. I got it. Google is your friend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya'all can keep your snow over there. I seem to be allergic to it. Every time it snows, I tend to get chilled and winded…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the offer, Marty. However, we have an internal QC system. Testing is so exhaustive that we often run out of samples.


----------



## Kreegan

Howdy folks! I got some shop time last night after the lil guy went to bed. I rough turned my second bowl. The wood was still somewhat green. Shavings everywhere. This morning as we went to leave, I noticed about a 6 inch diameter section of the shavings on the floor were soaked. At first I thought it got so cold last night that something on the shelf busted and leaked, but I looked and couldn't find anything. If the garage roof leaked, it didn't leave any water marks on the ceiling. I am mystified. Tonight I get to tear the garage apart trying to figure out where the water is coming from. I don't need it getting in any of my tools. Grrr.


----------



## superdav721

Rich it's shop elf pee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it was a gremlin, Don't let him pee after midnight….. or something like that…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, perhaps that bowl you just turned is leaking?


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## TedW

Ugly kitchen before I got there.










Even uglier after I'm there for a few hours










And still uglier yet after I'm there a few days. I was already hanging drywall when the owner decided to heed my advice and replace the maple flooring with 3/4" plywood. The floor is getting porcelain tile, which he wanted me to install over 1/2" underlayment on top of the old floor, which in my opinion is not stable enough for a tile floor. It might have been okay, or it might not. I took up the maple flooring, drove 4" screws through the sleepers and subfloor and into the joists. Then screwed 3/4" T&G plywood underlayment to the sleepers. "THAT" I can guarantee is solid enough. Also, what would have been a 1" step up when entering the kitchen, will now be 1/2" step up. In a perfect world I would have taken out the sleepers too, and build up plywood to where the finish tile floor would be flush with the adjoining floor, but understandably he doesn't want to spend that much money on a rental unit.










Drywall is up and I started taping this morning. I'm also painting an apartment in the building where I live, so the kitchen is going on hold for a few days.


----------



## Bagtown

Looking good Ted.
The room I mean.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
If you were just a tad taller, ya wouldn't need the stilts!!!

I got a call from the landlord…
He wants the old floor back down!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Making some ornaments today.
Nice piece of yellow birch burl here.
It was surprisingly hard wood inside that burl.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Is that moose for your hair or the dessert table???


----------



## patron

mike you are
right

great ornament


----------



## TedW

Randy, I'd gladly put it back down if he wanted to pay for the extra labor, and get the flooring back from the landfill.

Speaking of which, I saved about 80 sq. feet of it. If anybody wants some 100 year old maple flooring, come an git it!

Thanks Mike, how's to room loo.. oh, never mind.

I like the moose ornament. Nice wood too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice legs Ted. And I can't believe you sent the maple floor to the landfill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I think we can help each other out here. I'll take the rest of that flooring off of your hands if you come down here and finish my drywall…..


----------



## superdav721

Ted I have a pair of those at work. A coworker borrows then every Halloween and becomes a 9 foot grim reaper.
Nice job.
Mike great moose.


----------



## superdav721

Oh you haven't had fun till you put them on and walk through a second grade class full of kids.


----------



## superdav721

Marty watch your mailbox.


----------



## patron

yea marty
got outside
and stare at your mailbox
for a couple of hours

then come back 
and write about the experience


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I'll get started as soon as I finish eatin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had an experience with a mailbox once that involved a '55 Chevy and a sandy curve at high speed…..


----------



## patron

i'm guessing 
you were bringing your girlfriend home
from the beach

and just couldn't wait


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
So your high school sweetheart Sandy was "curvy"??? Tell us more!!!


----------



## bandit571

Found some patterns, during the move between the old and new shops…









Dumb a camera was giving me the "Blue Screen" effect ( low battery), so a B&W shot?









One body, one antler, cut two each of the front and back legs, round over all the edges. Legs are nailed and glued in place. Antler is hotmelt glued in place, glue breaks before the antlers. Tie a BIG red bow around the neck, and glue a big, red, fuzzy nose on. Stain the antlers a Dark Walnut, body was an "Ipswitch Pine" colour.

one 1×6x8' will make five of these.


----------



## Kreegan

Nice ornaments guys! I likes the meeses.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I'm going to go to hell for this,
But I heard it and have to share.

I support D.A.M.M.
Drunks. Against. Mad. Mothers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The last of my Wife's Christmas presents are done.
I actually have one more I've started on.
It's going to have to be an after-Christmas gift.
Because there is no way it's going to be done in time.


----------



## patron

these look very nice william

glad you are getting time in the shop


----------



## gfadvm

Nice fleet William! Anyone who wants to see what's been happening in my life go to www.newson6.com. (look at 14 year old arrested…) I think this will get you there. This creep lives next door to my youngest daughter and burgled her house the night before he killed my neighbor. My wife suprised him in the act and he ran (rather than shooting her like he did the woman on Mon). We are counting our blessings.


----------



## JL7

Evening all….......

Andy - that is just downright scary stuff…...so glad to hear you and the wife are ok, but that's pretty creepy…..

Nice projects there everyone….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I believe in equal rights. I say we shoot the little bastard….


----------



## superdav721

Andy you never know. We had a registered sex offender living a half mile from my house. I have 3 daughters and two nieces next door. This creep was stalking them at the bus stop. We called a favor and asked a deputy if he could do something. He had two officers talk to him the next night. The man hung himself a week later. 
You have to do what you have to do. 
God was with her and she is blessed.


----------



## patron

glad you are all safe andy

another senseless tragedy
in a world going crazy

prayers for all the grieving families


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you and yours are ok. That really is some scary $#!T.

This just proves that ya gotta live like there's no tomorrow, because we never know!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's terrible gfadvm. 
I think a big problem in today's society is kids who didn't get their butts spanked when they needed it. 
In today's world, my first question for all that would be how in the world a fourteen year old was able to do all that without his parents knowing anything and beating his butt until he couldn't sit down before he escelated to shooting that woman. 
I have a thirteen year old at home now. I don't claim to know every minute detail of his life. I do know though that before he had time out of my site to do that, I'd know something was up. If I found out he had robbed your daughter, for example, he'd be apologizing profusely. Then, under my direct supervision, your daughter would have a new gardner planting her some real nice flower beds until I felt he had payed his debt to her.
Of course, all this gardening would take place after I'd whipped his butt.

This would all have saved that poor woman's life. Also, it would turn a young boy around and maybe give him a chance at life as well.
I don't know if I've ever told ya'll about this, but I have more than just my kids that call me dad. All total, there's about fifty of them. It is because I've had a number of parents who couldn't control their kids. They brough them to me for a few weeks to a few months, depending on how far gone the child already is. They tell me they are different kids when they go home. I don't know why I am good with them. I just am. I think the first thing is, I act like a parent to them. I let them know quick, I will care for you and respect you if you earn it, but I'm not your damned friend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone have a wide (3/4" or better) broken band saw blade they don't need?
I seen a neat idea for a hand drawn resaw method for real wide stock I'd like to try.
I need a very wide blade to build the hand saw though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Crickets.
I swear, I took a bath.


----------



## bandit571

Is it pass their curfew? I'm in trouble now, showed that fleet to the other half…..

Now she has "ideas"....

Nice shelves, though.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the support my friends. William- I too have had several 'problem' boys sent to me for the summer and they all went on to be productive citizens. They just needed a job which gave them a sense of accomplishment at the end of the day. I treated them exactly like they were mine and got along great. Kids nowdays don't have enough productive work to do. But that doesn't mean I wouldn't have shot that murdering bast^%$ in a heartbeat if he'd threatened my family.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I've got 6 coats of finish on the last of your grenadillo project so I may not ruin it! Keep your fingers crossed! Remember my motto: "Each step in the project is another opportunity to turn beautiful wood inti firewood".


----------



## Kreegan

I figured out where the water was coming from. It wasn't the ceiling, but the floor. All the snow on my tires lately melts on the floor in the garage and goes along the cracks. There's a crack that goes under my anti-fatigue mat between my workbenches. The water seeped up under there and must have gotten squeezed up when I was standing on it so long turning last night. I really need a separate shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit,
Need a link to the plans?


----------



## Kreegan

Any of you guys ever make a guitar? I'm thinking of making one for my youngest brother's birthday in April and wondering if I should get one of the kits from Rockler or do the whole thing myself.


----------



## gfadvm

William- I threw away 131 1/2" of 1" resaw bladewhen I broke it (after I changed my pants). If I break another I'll save it for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

gfadvm, I'm not saying the guy doesn't deserve to be shot. I'm saying it's sad that it got to that point.
If he'd broke in my house, I'd show him my guns, lead first.

I also make sure my daughter knows how to handle a gun as well as my boys. The key though, especially in light of recent chaos in this world is to make sure they also respect a gun and know how to use it safely, and store it safely. 
We can't always depend on the grace of God and law enforcement to protect us. 
What's that they say?
God made all men. Sam Colt made them equal?

Another thought of the day folks.
What's the difference between a deomocracy, and a constitutional republic, which is what America is supposed to be?
A democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for dinner.
A constitutional republic is the same scenerio, but the sheep has a .357 and can say, "go to hell".


----------



## JL7

Welcome to Minnesota there Rich! Garage floor is a disaster…..glad you figured it out tho…..

Andy - looking forward to seeing the results…...that's some pretty tough stuff stuff, what did you think?

William - I figure I got a blade or 2 that meet those specs, they wouldn't be broken, but they are dull…....let me know and they are yours…..


----------



## JL7

Is Marty still staring at the mailbox…? Maybe Ham can run him over some hot chocolate…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks, I'll pay shipping if I can get it. I hate to buy a new blade for an idea that I'm not even sure my back is going to allow me to do.
I think I could handle it though. 
It is for stock that is wider than the 12" resaw capacity my band saw will handle.
I read about it in a book while sitting on the toilet today. 
You first score the wood as deep as your table saw will allow on each side. 
Then you use this saw, the longer the better, to resaw it.
It's sort of an extended frame saw with a wide resawing band saw blade modified to be stretched tight in it. The book gives detail plans for building the saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can sharpen the blades Jeff. I'd like them to be at least sixty inches long. I'll pay shipping if you tell me how much. I'd have to send you a check. 
The plans actually call for a one and a half inch wide blade. I figure at least a 3/4" resaw blade though would work to just get me started. There's no sense in getting crazy till I see how it's going to work out.


----------



## bandit571

No to the plans. Haven't the wood on hand right now. Although some did show up today..









Might have a plan for them, though…


----------



## JL7

These are 133" blades, and would be 3/4". Will check tomorrow for sure, I'm all done in the shop today, plus I was spraying laquer again, and it REALLY stinks in there…..


----------



## JL7

I got the shipping William, things always even out in the long run…....I got your address somewhere too…....no problems….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Jeff.
The rest of the saw is just wood (got that), a bolt with a hole drilled through and a pin (got that), and a piece of all thread with a wing nut (can get that cheap), and I'm in business.
Oh, and the technique requires a vise, but I have that. I built it myself too, so it'll be good for this idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, most of the wood I used on those is quarter inch plywood, which I found on the damaged bin at Home Depot. I got it dirt cheap. I think I want to build the next ones out of solid wood, but I don't know if I'm going to be able to bend it that far and make it stay without steaming.


----------



## JL7

OK - I got my lazy a$$ outta chair and grabbed them…...got 2, both are 3 tpi, a timberwolf and an olson.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I didn't think that wood was very tough compared to hedge, jatoba, and mesquite. It does sand to an amazing sheen. I was tempted to just wax it and call it done but the contrasting wood I used wouldn't look right. I resawed that piece with a 1/4" 6TPI blade and the Carter stabilizer as I was too lazy to put the guides and resaw blade on for just that one piece. I'm amazed that it worked perfectly!Two very light passes through the planer and good to go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think the plans even called for 3TPI, so that would be perfect. 
The article in the book says this process is a lot easier than it seems. We will see.
It says the trick is to make the saw blade at least sixty inches. Don't put a lot of pressure on the blade, just let the saw do the work. Clamp the wood in a vise like the article shows at an angle after making the scores like I talked about before to help keep the blade tracking straight. Then it says the most important part is to get a rythm going and use the entire length of the blade instead of just part of it.
After I get it all done, I'll let ya'll know how it works out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, ya'll know how much I've been bragging about my shop made band saw.
I found out something today. 
The blade had been on there for almost a year, so that may be part of it,
But it did not like twelve inch wide red oak being resawed. 
I had to go sloooooooow.
Is that normal for resawing oak that wide?
Or is it finally time to change the blade. 
It cut it good, just slower than I've been feeding other woods.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, for those who know him (SuperDave),
I visited Chips today.
He's doing well. 
I'll tell you all about the visit next time we talk.


----------



## JL7

Andy - that's pretty amazing, re-saw with the stabilizer and narrow blade…....cool. It does finish up nice, it's suppose to be a related to the rosewood family…...should be good!

William…..with 2 133" blades, you can build 4 saws…......2 for yourself, 1 for Dave (galoot) and one for Marty's museum!

I'll ship em tomorrow….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't you want one?
You could resaw some wood by hand too.
It'll be fun.


----------



## JL7

I can't get wood that wide down the steps, otherwise…..yes, it sounds like fun!!


----------



## JL7

And…...I would say, time for a new blade on the bandsaw…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's what I was afraid of. 
I was hoping I could make it a year.

I know that's wishful thinking.
but at thirty bucks a pop, I just hate opening that new one.
I could sharpen it I guess.
I just don't want to. 
Recon I gotta bite the bullet one way or the other though.
Sharpen or replace.
Decisions, decisions.

I know what my decision is for tonight though.
Ya'll take care.
I'm gone.


----------



## superdav721

OK I have been gone for a while. I got to guest host on Uppercut.com woodchat show.
The show is an hour long, I am not wanting you to watch it. I just need to tell somebody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn good thing I was out there watching my mailbox. 2 dogs came by and tried to pee on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RAS RECALL FROM EMERSON TOOL CO FOR CRAFTSMAN SAWS*
http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/default.aspx


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Have your people call my people and we'll do lunch…..


----------



## superdav721

My head is swollen a bit over a simple show. But I did enjoy it a lot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Are you going to get a jet, limo & driver or are you gonna be a wreckless star and get arrested???


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to go to night job…..
As a pillow inspector!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

I want a butler or a gentlemans gentleman and a man that does nothing but sharpen my tools.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave very good interview you handled yourself really well ,informative and clear ,great job and cool music video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy thank God ,thats to close to home ,seems that the world has gotten hard in these last few years ,dont blam you if my familys life is in danger im killing the sob too ,there is a lot of difference from killing and murdering a person.


----------



## TedW

Rich, I've never made a guitar but I watch a lot of youtube videos as I am fascinated with it. Go there and search for "Build a guitar" and you'll find plenty, both acoustic and electric. I like watching CrimsonCustomGuitars


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ted , job you on looks like a hard day work got it looking good ,woodcraft and rockler selles plan and part for building guitar and banjos, have seen a few banjos builds by oyhrer LJs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you have to tear kids a new ass sometimes as they become one if you dont , i look back and belive that my parents should have tore me up when i woke up just to get it over ,spare the rod spoil the child ,i tore my kids asses up a few times as some time that time out crap is useless and they hated me at the time but now that there grown they know it was because i loved them and didnt want them to make some of the mistakes i did ,or to stop them from going down that road they were on


----------



## TedW

Good show, Dave…. I really enjoyed watching what I could of it. Nice that you got to talk about forging too.


----------



## TedW

The biggest thing holding me back is that I can't do what I want to do on neither shared hosting (cheap) or VPS (virtual private server, not so cheap). Just when I get everything set up, they go and update the server and then the site breaks. What I need is a fully dedicated server, for which I have complete control, and it's going to be expensive. But it's the only way this thing is going to work, so it's what I'm gonna do. I've already spent a couple of grand on various scripts and Joomla extensions, not to mention countless hours staring at this computer screen. I'm already paying for VPS hosting @ about 10 times what shared hosting costs, and today I went to open the website only to find it broken and mangled with error messages. I know what happened.. they updated the server and in the process, removed a MySQL module that I was using. So I contacted support, but instead of re-installing the module, they try to tell me ways to work around it. I can't waste any more time screwing around with shared or VPS.. I'm going dedicated so I can finally get this thing off the ground and not have to worry about somebody updating the server or changing the settings. Next time I post, it will be to say the website is ready.


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys, thank you.
I woke up to 72 degrees and a tornado warning.


----------



## patron

4:30 am here

-4*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Hope all in this part of the world is alright.
I woke up to my phone ringing.
It scared the hell outta me. 
Something is usually wrong when my wife calls before I wake up.
She was checking on us after the bog storm.
I know the lights went out, because all the clocks are flashing.
Other than that, I slept through it all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

48* here, It's already dropped 3* since I got up. I believe the temps are suppose to fall all day today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be getting an early start today. I need to resaw some cedar for a little project that I hope to complete before Christmas…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mississippi is having weird weather. 
It's cooled off a bit.
Fifties aren't that cool though.
I haven't worn and actual winter coat here in years.
We're supposed to be back in the seventies in a few days. 
This constantly changing weather is killing me though.
I'm moving in with Marty. 
It's cold, but at least it seems more predictable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing that you can predict in Indiana is that the weather will change again in 5 minutes…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's one for you computer geeks.
When I booted up my computer this morning (I feel sometimes like booting it somewhere alright),
Something didn't look right.
The color shading and text size and style were all off.
After playing around a bit, I realized the Windows style under the settings had been changed.
Noone changed it though.
It changed back easily and everything seems to be working fine.
I ran a virus scan just as a precaution.
What could cause this?
Is it normal for a computer to do this?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nevermind then Marty.
That sounds an awful lot like Mississippi.
I don't want to live with you either.
No matter, I don't know if you cook as good as my wife.
So I'd probably be unhappy anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You wouldn't enjoy living with Marty…..
You can only LOOK at the tools in his museum!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Malcontents & Ba-Humbuggers,

A reasonably pleasant day is forecasted here, mid 30's and we may see a little sun.

Awaiting the arrival of the cableman,
~
~
~
I wonder if he will arrive within the 4 hour service window????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cable man on time?
Nope. 
Won't happen.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's a magical time of the year…..
A miracle could happen!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' Nubbers!
Coffee's on.
Homemade cinnamon rolls (mom made at that!)


----------



## bandit571

On my second Mountain Dew. English Muffin,with cold meat and cheese. Windier than a democrat in October around here. 41* for now.


----------



## TedW

Anybody know about sending packages internationally via US Postal? I don't have a printer, so can't print the customs form. Can I get one at the post office? And are there different forms for different countries? I'm asking here because I hate dealing with the people working at the post office, so would rather go NOT looking like I don't know something.


----------



## TedW

48 in Chicago, but a cold front hitting us late this afternoon or early evening, and probably snow along with it.

William, did you leave your computer on when you went to bed? I'm thinking it probably has something to do with the storm you slept through - not sure what, but it's the only event that could have caused anything. Maybe somehow it was reset to default settings. Otherwise, I'd have to blame Dave.. he's been getting pretty geeky lately.


----------



## superdav721

William that is probably video memory. It will either clear up or get worse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Have you tried the USPS website, for answers?

When you do send the package, just be sure to lable the outside so as to assure safe handling.
Something like "FRAGILE", "GLASS" & "THIS SIDE UP", work well. However, the best results are obtained by using this, "EXPLOSIVES!!!".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, it's 39* here, trash day, and temps will drop to 21* by the morning, going to be cold today.
Determined to get a little shop time in today in between all the arranging and stuff for Christmas.

Got to go get my second cup….........later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Funny how my last post added bolding all by itself???? strange.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Any text in between two asterics is *bolded*. So when you put the "degree" asterics, eveything in between came out *bold*. Not so strange, just a PIA in sentnces such as yours!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ted - one form and yes you can get it at your local post office. How 'bout sending some Italian Beef this way?!


----------



## patron

ted 
i shipped two packages to denmark
at the same time
forms are at the PO
one went straight thru
the other took 3 weeks to get there
i didn't know about a tracking thing
that cost's $.75 at that time
i did contact the PO website later
and it says that they only track to our border
after that it is up to each country
one time i sent a package to africa
and just marked it as wood
turns out they had to pay import duty on it

so any thing you send 
must be marked as a gift
(i don't know how the gifts in original boxes from dealers goes)
might be best to re-package them and send from you to them

hope this helps
i always get a tracking sticker now
(which the clerk puts on the box themselves
and gives you the stub with the #on it)
then google usps tracking and insert the #)


----------



## DamnYankee

The older I get the better I was


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. Snowing here. Snowed about an inch and a half last night. Got all ready to go to work, took the lil guy to daycare, get on the road I usually take and it's backed up over half a mile. Hooked a slip and slide yuey and came home. Of all the things I expected when I moved to Minnesota, the inability of this region and its people to deal with snow has surprised me the most. WTF?


----------



## DIYaholic

I used to be conceited, but now I'm just…..
*convinced!!!*


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks for the link, Ted. After watching a bit of that, I decided that it might be a bit too complicated for me to make one totally from scratch. I think I'll get a kit from Rockler.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Any excuse for shop time, is ok in my book!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry I'm a day behind on the show, but the new episode wil coming this afternoon… unless something else blows up…

Great job *Dave*!


----------



## Kreegan

Taken too soon…


----------



## Kreegan

Good point, Randy. It's like 20 degrees in the shop. I'll definitely go out there at some point today though. Got Christmas gifts for the LOML to finish.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Last night I made a large mug of tea with two bags of Earl Grey (the best we can get here) and, on a whim, added some Baileys. Darned good!
William, sounds like your feeling a lot better. Those boats are really nice. The saw you are contemplating will give you a nice work out. And, your definitions are right on. 
Andy, that's just plain scary. 
Yankee, Me too. Must be the water.
David, we send numerous pkgs to APO addresses for troops overseas. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason or consistency in time of delivery or how foreign customs treat our packages. Got a feeling that a lot of the delay is due to how the military decides to ship each pkg. Three parcels sent at the same time to the same address arrive 2 weeks apart. First one, then later, the other two. 
Marty, two at the same time? sounds like a canine conspiracy. 
Dave, Nice interview.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the usps tips, guys. David, that is very useful information. I am sending it as a gift but only because it is a gift. Good to know! I sure hope it doesn't take 3 weeks, but we'll just have to see. If tracking is that cheap I'll be sure to get it.

Rich, yes making one from scratch is quite an undertaking. Be sure to share the kit project with the rest of us. I, for one, would be really interested.

All, my *Single Quad Core Xeon 5420 SQC, 4 GB DDR2 667 PC 5300 Memory, 2 X 500 GB SATA with RAID mirroring, 100 Mb Port Speed, 10 TB Bandwidth Dedicated Server* is ordered and should be ready later today or tomorrow at the latest.

Now I gotta get back upstairs and do some painting to pay for this darn thing.


----------



## Bagtown

Internet was down since last night.
100 posts.

William, love those rowboats.

Dave, Your famous!

Earl Grey and Baileys….. hmmmmmm


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandsaw dilemma….
Okay I am down to my final two BS choices, in no particular order

Rikon 10-325 or Shop Fox W1706. 
-Based on internet research they both get good reviews
-Base line out the door the Shop Fox is $210 cheaper than the Rikon. Throw on all the after market items I would need to give the Shop Fox the same features as the Rikon (riser and light) the difference is ~$100. Is the Rikon worth the extra ~$100?


----------



## DIYaholic

DY,
Is installing the riser block, your time, worth $100.00? Then there is the issue of aligning the wheels. I haven't used any other BS so I can't really compare/contrast the two.


----------



## bandit571

45* here. Raining pretty good, and quite windy. I have a couple "Water Courses" in the Dungeon now. Good thing there is 1) a drain on the way to the other wall, and 2) all my stuff is OFF the floor.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I believe that a band saw without a riser block is stiffer, better able to tension wider blades and less apt to get out of alignment than one with a riser block. So, if you are definitely wanting high capacity, go with the Rikon. But, if you don't think you really need to resaw a foot of wood, then save the $210.


----------



## Gene01

We must limit our apocalypse jokes to one per person. Otherwise, we'll be telling them like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Best put off gift buying 'til Saturday. 
Just sayin….


----------



## DS

I'm sure going to wait to start my Christmas shopping 'til Saturday, but, it has little to do with the End of the World. (Friday's payday-jus' sayin')


----------



## Bagtown

There will be an End of the World special at the cafe tomorrow.
Drop by if your in the neighbourhood.
Saturday will be a Day After the End of the World special.
Drop by if the world doesn't end. 

I dropped by a friends place today who is an arborist.
Had a great visit.
He has some standing deadwood apple tree branches.
I want some for smoking the turkey on Tuesday.
While I was there we went down to his basement and he showed me some interesting pieces of wood that he had saved over the years.
I noticed this bench sitting in the basement and took a picture.









Years ago he lived in Sweden and brought it back with him from there.
It's a classic European style small workbench.
He told me to make him an offer.
I told him he'd regret it if he sold it to me for any price.
He agreed.

Then he took me to the barn and out of a pile of 10 or 12 cherry burls, gave me this one.









It's really heavy.
Think I'll let it dry out in the shop for a year or more, and then decide what to do with it.

Had a great day.
Checked the mail and my mallet from the Great Mallet Swap was in.
Excited about that.
Something interesting to look forward to Christmas morning.

Son is coming over this evening to turn something on the lathe.
Should be a fun evening.

Well have a great evening everyone.

Mike


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I got Charles Neil for the show!* I've been talking to him about it for the last several days and it looks like he'll be making a contribution for a new segment I call "How Woodworkers Git Smart". It features tips from those who are smarter than me! I still have to work out all the details, but he's in the new episode of BCWW and if all works out we'll go from there!

So everybody go watch the new episode!


----------



## JL7

Whoa…..just passin through, but gotta say - NICE score Bags! Can't wait to see what becomes of that burl…...and that is is a sweet old bench…...I have a newer (but still old) version of the same bench…....very cool.

William - the blades are on the brown truck and heading south….......must admit, a few at work were wondering why I would be shipping old blades…... and I few were a bit paranoid that they were some form of weapon…..

Dave - I gotta check out the wood chat when I get a few minutes….......

Hope everyone's having a great end of the world!


----------



## Bagtown

smarter than you???
couldn't be.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Gene, sacrilege, Never, never, but never add anything to hot tea except, lemon, or milk and sugar. Earl Grey must be rolling over in his grave, your little pinky will drop off.

Managed to get to the shop for a little while today, so I got my fix.

Wouldn't you know it's our wedding anniversary tomorrow, my'an and hers. Haven't got her a gift or a card though, told her I didn't see the point due to speculations. It would be a horrible thing to do, when it's ending to go out and get your wife a gift, unless it's a clock set to Australian time, but that would mean today IS tomorrow. Go figure.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
SSHHH. Don't tell Earl. Sacrilege it might be, but it sure tastes good. There is a slight twinge in the pinky. Probably just arthritis.
Glad you got your fix. Try for tomorrow, too? Hope so.
Yep. Down Under is gone. There's a big chunk of the earth missing where Oz used to be. Check out Google World. 
Celebrate today. And, eat dessert first. Get wild. Try Baileys in your tea. If you are afraid or Earl's recriminations, use Lipton.


----------



## patron

the latest from friend neil (NBeener)

To be honest, David, I'm not quite sure WHERE I am.

I'm in an office building, and … if memory serves … the old location of The Spruce Goose, and the current location of the Queen Mary … are visible from the window. I also see water, an RV park, and a blimp in the air.

i told him he was in the twilight zone
in a place called long beach
where the mayans first worked out 
the details of the apocalypses

but that there is still hope
as the pope abolished purgatory some years ago
but they haven't heard about it there yet


----------



## DamnYankee

I think I am going with the Shop Fox. Guise is based on both DIY and Stumpy input. To get the Rikon I have to order it and wait - so my time is money. I will go without the riser if I find later I need/want it I can add it.


----------



## superdav721

Go fer it Rob. If it is what you want get it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rod,
I'll bet either way you go…..
You'll love it!!! Let us know when you pull the trigger.


----------



## superdav721

Coke is hard to get to burn correctly.


----------



## JL7

No project post here, just for the Stumpy thread….....

I have a buddy that can build anything in the garage…...like a 3 wheeled Harley for example…...this ones for him….it has no real purpose except to be set somewhere in the garage…....it shall be called Garage Wood:










The Ford Signs for my bro:










All the scraps have little holes in the back in case you want to hang them:










Here's one that kind of shows how big you can carve on this machine….....for my sister in law…...she loves cats more than anything else in this world:


----------



## gfadvm

William- Sorry I'm so late but yes 12" oak will slow you down particularly with a higher TPI blade (sharp or not). I use a 1" 1TPI for resawing stuff that wide. I think it's time to replace a blade when it seems I have to push overly hard or am getting a lot of burning. Jeff_ You are having way too much fun. Love the naked lady thingys.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is cool stuff!


----------



## superdav721

One of my girls boyfriends has taken an interest in carving.
The wife and I bought him a small set of carving gouges.
This will be his Christmas present.
I think I will cut some scraps and wrap those up as well.
What good a chisels if you have nothing to poke your chisel at?
I think I might be liking this kid.
The other daughters boyfriends are getting board games.
They have no "guy" hobbies.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy and Dave….

Good call Dave on the carving stuff…..now I gotta go watch the wood chat…...BRB


----------



## superdav721

I am fighting somewhat of an airflow problem.
I have a large bag of coke. That is coal they have cooked the impurities out of. It is almost pure carbon. A bathroom exhaust fan will produce plenty of air to burn coal but not coke. I got my leaf blower attached to it and have been from not enough air to blowing the coke clear out of the forge. I need a happy medium.
Tomorrow when there is light I will access the issue and win the fight.
Jeff WARNING one hour long.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, loved the "Garage Wood" - both of them. Henry would be proud of you.

Gene, yeah, I'm going for another few hours tomorrow - well maybe cos we still don't know if there is a tomorrow. Lipton is absolute crap, I would not put *your* spoon in it, let alone *mine*.

David, glad you heard from Neil, hope he is OK.

Good luck with the Whittler Dave. A coke fire takes a long time to be ready, it should be glowing like charcoal to have the best all round heat. Used to use coke in England on home fires, you start the files with coal, then switch to coke, gives out a lot of heat and you can toast your crumpets on it.


----------



## TedW

Nice burl, Mike. You should go ahead and cut it now, considering how the world is ending pretty soon.

Stumpy, I can hardly believe I was able to watch your show from start to finish. I think my wireless internet provider realizes I'm no longer on contract so sending some extra bandwidth my way. Anywayz, thanks for the encouraging words at the end, for all us ugly people. We can't all have photogenic good looks like you and Roy Underhill, and Rex with his fabulous legs, but as long as we can crank out wooden keepsake boxes, we are all show worthy! We're smart enough, good enough and people like us gosh darn it!

Well, still waiting on the email telling me my new *Single Quad Core Xeon 5420 SQC, 4 GB DDR2 667 PC 5300 Memory, 2 X 500 GB SATA with RAID mirroring, 100 Mb Port Speed, 10 TB Bandwidth Dedicated Web Server* is ready. They did say today or tomorrow… guess they didn't know I was giddy with excitement, or I'm sure they would have jumped right on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I played "Sous Chef" tonight for "The Chef". Dinner, news then snewzzzzzz. I may have to go out salting at 4:00am.
TTFN…...


----------



## superdav721

Whats a crumpet?
Is that like a crushed trumpet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Crumpet: a griddle cake made from flour and yeast. It is eaten mainly in the United Kingdom and other nations of the Commonwealth.
Crumpets may have been an Anglo-Saxon invention.[1] In early times, they were hard pancakes cooked on a griddle, rather than the soft and spongy crumpets of the Victorian era, which were made with yeast. The crumpet-makers of the English Midlands and London developed the characteristic holes, by adding extra baking powder to the yeast dough. The term itself may refer to a crumpled or curled-up cake, or have Celtic origins relating to the Breton krampoez meaning a "thin, flat cake" and the Welsh crempog or crempot, a type of pancake.[2] However, since many English words share a heritage with other languages, it may be cognate with the similar German word krumm (from Middle High German krump, krum) which means "bent".[3]

Crumpets are generally circular roughly 7 cm in diameter and roughly 2 cm thick. Their shape comes from being restrained in the pan/griddle by a shallow ring. They have a characteristic flat top with many small pores and a chewy and spongy texture. They may be cooked until ready to eat warm from the pan, but are frequently left slightly undercooked so that they may be cooled and stored before being eaten freshly toasted. In Australia and New Zealand, branded square crumpets can be purchased from supermarkets, designed to fit easily in a standard toaster.[4]


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

crumpets ,


----------



## superdav721

mmmm that looks lovely. I'll have 2


----------



## superdav721

Im having a french pressed espresso with hazelnut that there crushed trumpet would be nice right along side.


----------



## patron

maybe not in texas

but i think they are called
english muffins here
(that's what it says on the package
in the bread isle)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, Crumpets and English Muffins are completely different things. Crumpets toasted on and open fire (including coke) are wonderful and buttered well. Most people east them just with butter on them, some like fruit presevers added, and some others like light scrambles egg on them.


----------



## superdav721

Yall stop your making me hungry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont get started on food Marty always puts up stuff that make me hungry and have to go to the Sonic


----------



## patron

i guess i'll just have to come over
and you can make both
so i can taste the difference

butter or eggs sound good
but no sheep's eyeballs please


----------



## Kreegan

English muffins are similar, but not quite the same. Have a friend from London who's made them for me. They're not too bad. Put some Nutella and butter on them.

I bought a 50 piece pen blank set from Woodcraft on sale last month. Just now got time to sort through them. I have at least 6 of every piece of wood in there, except for this one oddball piece that I can't identify. I have no intention of turning pens with any of them.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I made it thru the hour…....a few technical difficulties but overall pulled it off well…..Nice job promoting the projects and forge…...the one hand clock is pretty intriguing for sure…....

You really have the history down and it shows…...rock on…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, you'll have to bring your own Toasting fork.


----------



## patron

i guess i'll make one
out of a coathanger
being a proletarian
has it's benefits


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff, I hope those guys invite me back. I had a bit of stage fright. And Google was doing strange things as well.
I happened to catch them on a night with no subject or guest.

So they let pore ole me on the tele.


----------



## superdav721

Rex them sum fancy forks.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- I LMAO at the visual of you with a leaf blower hooked to your forge. Prolly looked like an erupting volcano! I use a propane forge now but used to use a hand cranked coal/coke forge which was nice but more hassle to fire up/put out. If you're really into blacksmithing, ya gotta have a power hammer. Too much fun and take s a lot of the work out of making damascus. I'm gonna try to find your vid now.


----------



## superdav721

Andy I will have some good forging in a week or two. I havent filmed the volcano but I do have one of a homemade gas forge. 
first try




'Second try




More to come
All I want to do is hit some hot iron and make a few things. Is it really that hard.


----------



## Gene01

If it wasn't hard, you wouldn't have to heat it, Dave.
While in Japan, last Christmas, we watched some guys making Damascus steel for knives/swords. They switched off workers after pounding each fold. Hard, hot work, that. Some beautiful (and EXPENSIVE) blades, though. Nice edges.
Didn't get to see them through the whole manufacturing process including sharpening. That would have been interesting, too. Didn't see one grinder (electric or foot powered) in the whole place.


----------



## Bagtown

I've always wanted a damascus knife.
Gonna have to consider this forging stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning crusty nubbers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

21*, snow on the ground, wind blowing, I hate winter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Must have been somewhat productive yesterday. I set out 2 trash bags of cedar shavings for trash pickup…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
+1000!!! 
The 1/8 or so we got 2 days ago hasn't melted yet. Yesterday was windy (30 mph) and cold. 
We're outta here Monday. Headed for Tucson. Somewhat warmer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We had wind gusts as high as 61mph yesterday. It's still whippin' the tree tops around this morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Im off(in the head) for two weeks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Merry Christmas, Stumpers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas Smitty…..

Dave, I'll meet ya someplace warmer….. Just as soon as Randy gets here and salts my driveway…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Since I'm far, far behind, I'll try to answer to a few things here.
Hopefully, the right people will see the responses.

Dave,
I don't know about the chages on my computer.
After changing it, and useing CC Cleaner to clean up everything (something I do often), all seems to be fine with the world, and my computer.
As for the video memory though, is that something I need to be concerned with? If so, what do I do about it?

Jeff, thank you so much for the blades. 
I will let you know when I work with them so you can see what they went to.
It will be January or February though. 
Between my current and next project, I have my work lined out for me.
I'm working on something for my wife now.
Then next, I have plans for something I've wanted to build for a long time.
I never could have enough cash to justify ordering the plan because I'm wanting it for me,
Then I visited Chip (a fellow Limberjerk) the other day. 
He had the plans in question and gave them to me. 
It's a surprise for now.
I'm thinking of blogging about it though.
I'll let ya'll know.

gfadvm,
And others,
Apparantly it was the oak.
I sliced through 12" wide cottonwood yesterday like a knife through hot butter,
So I don't think the blade has quite bit the dust just yet.
I've also never seen burning, or scoring, or any of the other signs I usually look for in a dull blade. 
I do think the blade may be the problem though after talking with several people.
I'm using a woodslicer blade.
It has alternating three teeth per inch and four TPI in the next inch. 
I think a different blade is in order for wide hardwoods.

And here is a peek at what I'm working on now.
It is a wall hanging made from the pattern for a coffee table.
I made the coffee table for my Mom a couple of years ago.
My wife loved the top,
But we don't use a coffee table.
No room in the living room when you have as many boys as I do.
It measures 20×40" 
Still got a long ways to go on it though.
It is supposed to be one of my wife's Christmas presents,
But it won't be ready until a few days after Christmas.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry, I hit the wrong button without adding the photo.
Here is the peak at my current work in progress.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to see that some other areas of the world besides southern Indiana survived the end this morning. At least I'll have someone to talk to…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey everybody! I'm thinking of hiring this guy to replace Randy. His Youtube channel may be the best I've ever seen!

Now, you may think it's mean of me to laugh at those less fortunate than the rest of us. But I really think he puts on a great show, and he seems to love it! And check out all those views he gets! He's well known for his weather updates he does on "his own TV channel", and for great films of himself dancing and spinning in circles!


----------



## DIYaholic

Now then, this end of the world thing, has me wondering. Was the world supposed to end at the begining of today, or by/at the end of the day??? I'm a little worried!!!

William,
That will be a nice wall hanging!

Marty,
I'm out of salt. Will pepper or "Mrs. Dash" do in a pinch???

Dave,
We knew all along!!!

Jeff,
You're "mini-carvings" look great! However, I am concerned, are you doing any real wood working, besides watching your Click-N-Carve???

Ham,
This Christmas thing is almost over. I hope you will be joining us again, real soon!

Ted,
Will your new "server" be able to serve alcohol???

Howdy,
David, Andy, Rob, Rich, Gene, Yoda, John Boy, et al…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You may want to rethink this new hire…..
He clearly will upstage you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow Apocalypse survivors, Texas is still here and so is my wedding anniversary, alas.

It's 24* here now, coffee is good, wished I had some crumpets, the fire is doing well, it's going to be an inside day.


----------



## DS

I don't think we've officially survived the Apocalypse until the 22nd, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

DS251,
LEFT!!!

Rex,
My sincerest cograts on the Wedding Anniversary, or my condolences, what ever you feel is more fitting!!!
Please give my best to Mrs. Rex, as I know she has endured much heartache and greif!!! Lol.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All Joking aside (a rare occurrence) , Mrs. Rex aka Sandra is the best thing since sawdust.
She has ALL the qualities of a perfect wife, cook, cleaner, nurse (mine), soul mate, occasional bitch, spendthrift, garage sale Queen, and dumb-ass, but she is the love of my life.
We both do crazy things, we both get the best out of life despite situations, and are very happy together.
We are both free and open with each other, we don't row, but we do communicate a lot.

So for any nasty things I may say about Sandra, they are merely jests - which she is fully aware of.

Sorry guys, but I got the best one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Don't make santa mad lol

Dear Santa,
How are you? How is Mrs. Claus? I hope everyone, from the reindeer to the elves, is fine. I have been a very good boy this year. I would like an X-Box 360 with Call of Duty IV and an iPhone 5 for Christmas. I hope you remember that come Christmas Day.
Merry Christmas,
Timmy Jones

Dear Timmy,
Thank you for you letter. Mrs. Claus, the reindeer and the elves are all fine and thank you for asking about them. Santa is a little worried all the time you spend playing video games and texting. Santa wouldn't want you to get fat. Since you have indeed been a good boy, I think I'll bring you something you can go outside and play with.
Merry Christmas,
Santa Claus

Now look here Fat Man,
I told you what I want and I expect you to bring it. I was attempting to be polite about this but you brought my looks and my friends into this. Now you just be disrespecting me. I'm about to tweet my boys and we're gonna be waiting for your fat a$$ and I'm taking my game console, my game, my phone, and whatever else I want. WHAT EVER I WANT, MAN!
T-Bone

Listen Pizza Face,
Seriously??? You think a dude that breaks into every house in the world in one night and never gets caught sweats a skinny G-banger wannabe? "He sees you when you're sleeping; He knows when you're awake". Sound familiar, genius? You know what kind of resources I have at my disposal. I got your sh#t wired, Jack. I go all around the world and see ways to hurt people that if I described them right now, you'd throw up your Totino's pizza roll all over the carpet of your mom's basement. You're not getting what you asked for, but I'm still stopping by your crib to stomp a mud hole in you're a$$ and then walk it dry. Chew on that, Petunia.
S Clizzy

Dear Santa,
Bring me whatever you see fit. I'll appreciate anything.
Timmy

Timmy,
That's what I thought you little punk.
Santa


----------



## StumpyNubs

S Clizzy?


----------



## gfadvm

That's a cool shop made forge Dave!


----------



## bandit571

Snowed in here. I hate snow. Send it back to Michigan where it belongs! BAH! HUMBUG!


----------



## TedW

Randy, it doesn't serve alcohol but you'll be glad to know it will server DIY… you DIYAholic you!


----------



## patron

second morning here 
good one to you all

was up at 2am
it was to dark to tell if it was here or not
got tired of waiting
so went back to bed

it is bright and sunny out

a good day for the end

seems the firewood guy
thinks i still owe him $110
for the last load of firewood

must be my fault not having receipts
and giving him my food money every time i have had some

i will give him the last when i see him
and tell him to go to ….

i still have enough to get myself an eskimo suit
so i can stay warm in the house

but the spray both is back on hold

*rex and sandra* all the best to you and your loved ones !

*and to all* 
merry christmas and have a good new year


----------



## TedW

Merry PRE-Christmas everybody. I'm not saying Merry Christmas just yet because, well.. It's not Christmas yet, and I don't plan on disappearing between now an then. But I still wish everybody good tidings, so…. Merry PRE-Christmas, everybody!

EDIT: Oops, sorry David.. didn't mean to dis your Christmas greeting… Merry Everything, always, to everybody!


----------



## patron

no prob ted

i have been a humbug 
most years

just doing the 'self improvement' thing
by being nice

i usually just stop from mid november
to mid january
as i was no fun to be around

since we are all in this together
figured i might as well see if i can fit in somehow

so how about

*happy Hanuka ? *


----------



## Mip

Just saw the latest edition of Blue Collar Woodworking, the start of the dust collector series, and really liked the prospect of shopmade dust collection. The dust collector cone for the, obviously, dust collector, made out of plywood looks like a very well thought out and engineered piece of equipment. However, it does look like another piece of construction equipment we use here in Michigan; paint it orange and you have an orange cone used for routing traffic around road work. It's also known as the state tree. We have two seasons in Michigan, winter and construction. Okay, enough of the foolishness, can't wait to see the other two episodes on the dust collector.


----------



## bandit571

Just about 15 minutes ago, looking out my front windows


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I enjoyed the Christmas story…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Breaking News…* They charged the woman, boyfriend, and his brother, with 1st degree murder on the house explosion. It seems they removed the furnace regulator and set it off with the microwave on a 8-9 hour delay…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mip,
Welcome! BTW: There ain't NEVER enough foolishness, here!!!

Rex,
A tue Christmas Classic!!!

Ted,
Happy Post-End of the World to you!!!

Bandit,
PLEASE keep all the snow to yourself or ant region away from me! Without snow, I get the day /night off and more shop time!!!

Dave,
Happy Kwansaa!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
They should have used a longer delay & fled!!!


----------



## bandit571

DIY: Need you up here, just to teach these "crews" what a plow is supposed to do. They are clueless around this county..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, They did flee. She went to the gambling boat on the Ohio river while her house blew up the nieghborhood. She had just upped her insurance to $304K


----------



## boxcarmarty

lunch is over… back to making cedar chips…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I use my plow to encase my housemates vehicle within a cocoon or igloo, if you will. Thereby preseving it in pristine condition until spring thaw!!! Is that what you're asking me to do to your vehicle???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I guess you'll be having dips with those chips of your's, suggest William and Dave.

Bandit, and not a single snowman. Bah Humbug indeed sir.

Ted, in keeping with your traditions, let me be the first to pre-wish you a Happy Easter.

Eddie, to answer your question "What are bar mitts fer?", parties.

David, thanks for the nice words. Hope you have some climbing boots to help you climb back up the fiscal cliff.

Randy, yes, I am a true Classic. A mind is a terrible thing to resaw.


----------



## patron

hey rex

i have a time worn way
of getting out of these situations

don't pull yourself out of them
by grabbing the chrome handle 
on the tank

have to wait for things to clog up
and then slither over the side
when everything runs all over the floor


----------



## StumpyNubs

THE END OF THE WORLD IS HERE!!!!! Watch my message for those who survive!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch & slack time are over! It is now shop time and I needz to install new knives in (and adjust) my jointer.

TTFN…....


----------



## Bagtown

Hey fellas,

Well, I passed.
I asked the examiner at the end of the road test how I did.
He said there was only one thing he managed to pick me up on, that was that I shifted from 2nd to 3rd while going around a corner. I asked him which corner I did that on. He couldn't actually remember.
I have a new Class1 licence with air brake endorsment.
Now I need to get a job.

Good day today.
Gonna have a cool one.
Not cold, cause Guinness shouldn't be served cold. 

Mike


----------



## Gene01

MIKE,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Best of luck with the job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Congrats!!! What a great way to "roll" into the New Year!!!

Please don't take it personally, but I'm tearing up my license, selling my vehicle and moving to an island without "Big Rigs"!!!


----------



## JL7

Once again - lot's going on here…....!

Congrats on the passing Bags (Note that opening your post with "I Passed" left me with pause on this, the end of the world…...but obviously you can't reasonably post your own memorial….....Good luck on the job hunt…...

Cool work in progress William - looks like you are exploring some new ground - looks good!

Good to hear you got some shop time again Rex…..it's all good…..

Sorry to all those who got the snow…...the storm mostly missed us…! :O Can't say that very often…....

Crazy stuff on the exploding neighborhood there Marty…...You're not still staring at the mailbox are you?


----------



## JL7

Speaking of the mailbox, this arrived today…..










Note the use of cool stamps instead of boring mailing machine postage…....I used to collect US stamps (I suppose I still do, just not like the old days when the USPS didn't issue 18 varieties of the same stamp), but I still like cool stamps and make a point to throw them in the little box on the fridge…...

Here's what I found inside the box:




























The maker's mark is obvious.

I can't express enough how cool it is to have this forum of friends….....even you Marty….

Thanks David - I will display this little gem always…....


----------



## patron

thank you jeff

for the gift of that birdseye

glad it made it

hope you enjoy

now you have a place to keep
all the boards clogging up your shop


----------



## TedW

Happy Festivus, everybody!


----------



## Kreegan

That's a beautiful box, jeff and david. I really like the phases of the moon bit.


----------



## patron

congrats on the diploma mike

we knew you have it in you

the best on some decent work


----------



## TedW

Congrats Mike, and welcome to the world of truckers. Sometimes I wish I was still out there… lot's of fun and a great bunch of people, them drivers. Drive Safe!

Wow, we get to witness first hand an actual box gifting. Now that's cool! Nice box too!

Happy Box Gifting Day!


----------



## JL7

Happy Festivus to you Ted….and Pre-Merry Christmas as well…....

Rich - my sentiments exactly - David is quite the creative genius and this particular box was one of my favorites and now it's really sort of surreal that it's in my living room….....

David - got all the boards loaded (that will fit)...ok got the pink sawdust loaded in the box…..


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the kind wishes fellas.

David that is another example of beauty in wood that you have such talent for.

Rex, hows the shop reorg coming.
Nice to see you getting some time out there.

Been in the shop all evening, finishing up a candle box.
Little damn brass screws.
torqued the head off one.
I know better.
I really do.
I usually run a steel screw the same size in the hole first, but I didn't have any steel screws this small.
Time to walk away until tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

I hear that one Mike…....been there done it. Walk away…..wait…no time to lose…..

It's almost…...

(Insert Christmas tune with hot chicks here)


----------



## patron

bummer with the broken screw mike

i just move the hinges over enough to cover the old one
and try again being more careful
soap or wax them first
and easy does it

i think rex is out celebrating with sandra
probably took her to a fried anchovie dinner
with a baileys sauce


----------



## JL7

The last of the little christmas carvings….I promise…..

For my daughter (and eddie).......the Joker:










And my son and all those timeless rock fans…...the Zep:










This is just a phase, and I will move on….....


----------



## JL7

Actually - I get to spend the next 2 days with my kids (who are now adults…oops) for Christmas, and that is no small feat lately. That is my world….......Talking a bit a road trip for the holidays.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex cograts on the Wedding Anniversary,you are a blessed man but she is also you get thur all the jesting and she know you have a heart of gold ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike cograts on getting your trucking licence,want be long you will be as Wille say on the road again


----------



## Bagtown

David, thanks for the tips.
Normally I would just shift it over a couple of hole diameters and sneak it through.
I mortised these hinges in though.
I'll probably make a steel drill bushing tomorrow and drill it out and start over.
I hope.


----------



## Bagtown

Eddie, I love Willie.
Just missed meeting him a few years back.
There's a guy lives in the woods not far from here that does guitar work for some very big names.
Willie is one of his customers.
I went to visit and missed Willie by a couple of hours.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not willie but fits your job ,stay safe on the road my friend


----------



## JL7

Mr. Bob Segar…...very nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats a beautiful and thoughtful box knew when i saw the crescent moon what master had a hand on that gift, got to love that joker ,enjoy the time with your kids ,have one in prison i want see for long time and one in the military ,time sure seem to pass by to quick


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, Bob Seger is one of my favorites!!!

Is the motor on a TS supposed to emit smoke???


----------



## Bagtown

Oh sure Randy, the smoke just means its getting a good workout and it needs cooling off.
The motor likes to have a bucket of water thrown on it to cool it off.


----------



## bandit571

Did get a little bit done today..









Most of the rust is gone..









Just a brass wire wheel. Even started a wood working project, by smoothing out a 1×8 x4' plank.









Got to run the planes down a test track..

Maybe a little Jerry Reed? We now have the "Snowman" and a Bandit. Any snow down texarkana??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted Happy Festivus that was a funny video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit they say it going to snow here on christmas ,im 57 and it has never snow on that day ,but its cold here ,got that plane looking good


----------



## JL7

Thanks eddie…...you understand completely…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I think I'll hold off on the water and just unplug the TS for the night.

Bandit,
Ya know there are tools with power cords attached that would work much faster!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty glad they got them .its sad what people do for money, some body broke into my truck last nite and stole my new cell phone ,didnt have it a month ,gess that will teach me to not leave it there,


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow scheduled for Christmas, so I will be making a 7 hour drive to see mom and family.


----------



## JL7

Randy - what were yo cutting when the TS was smokin?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy it may be the new belt ,smoking


----------



## JL7

Good call eddie - and Randy - did you put the link belt on the .113? Maybe the belt is linked backwards? They usually have arrows on them…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I was testing the saw after installing the new "Safety Stop" switch. The smoke was coming from under the capacitor cover!!! I'll investigate the situation a little more tomorrow.

I also had to purchase new blades for my jointer. While cleaning up the tables and getting ready to adjust/calibrate everything, I noticed a nick in two of the blades. So after those two "set backs", I decided my shop time was over for the day.

So, how was your day???


----------



## JL7

eddie - really enjoyed the Segar video….thanks. Had to watch it twice….....I might get my air brake license now…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw Bob in the "Brenden Bern Arena @ The Meadowlamds" back in '83. Does that make me old, or what! But it was a GREAT show!!!


----------



## superdav721

Wow I take my wife out for our anniversary dinner and a drive through Christmas lights and you guys go nuts.
Nice comments, snow, presents and all kind of stuff.
William I will call you tomorrow on the computer.
I got to do some real forging today till i burned up the leaf blower.
As David would say "peek"


----------



## JL7

Randy - since you asked…....had the Christmas party at work…..food was served throughout the day…..got to spend time with a great friend I haven't seen for a long time during the party…...it was announced that we will in fact be receiving a bonus this year (NOT expected), got out of work early, got the gifts bagged and wrapped, going to pickup the kids in the morning AND got a cool little box in the mail today…......

This day was WAY above average…....


----------



## JL7

HAHA - Good one Dave…........but it needs more tambourine! Gotta watch it again…BRB


----------



## superdav721

Anniversary night I have to pay attention to the wife.
nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Bagtown

Nice trailer Dave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

WOW Dave that was a peek and a half,some of these movie producer may be in trouble nice real nice loved the back ground music ,Happy Anniversary to you and the misses


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sounds like a great day! I hope you have nothing but great days in the future!!!

Dave,
Looks like you were enjoying yourself. Looking forward to the final presentation!!!


----------



## Bagtown

How many years Dave?
Wife and I are 28 next Friday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Happy Anniversary!

Now stop reading and posting and well, you know what to do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm drained!

I'm gonna call it a night.

All y'all be good, play safe, have fun and enjoy the season!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

I have known her since 2000 we have been together 5 , married 4.
Thanks guys.


----------



## TedW

Happy anniversary Dave. And great trailer… really dramatic… like I'd expect from an iron forging movie. I almost expected you to hammer out a medieval sword, like for a dragon slayer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you are a blessed man as she is too, and the little one he looks ready for christmas ,great picture


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i never really took much stock in that Mayan thing but did save one twinke and a ding dong just n case ,its after 12 and im going to eat em and have a cold one my friends , as randy says NYTOL…..........................


----------



## patron

happy anniversary dave

well we made it !
2am here 10* out

sorry i can't watch the vid
mega-junk is down

randy 
check those line/load wires
i had to get topamax to help me instal mine
seems i was doing the wires wrong
those 220 switches are not like 110

line - in (wire from power)
load - out (wire to motor)

i think that's what it is like
someone correct me if this is wrong please


----------



## patron

here is what google had to say randy

First you must know for sure that this double pole switch is rated for 30 amps. Then only if it is indeed a 30 amp switch you should find one set of two screws a certain matching color. Then you shoud find a second set of two screws a different set of matching colors. Line one will connect to one screw and load 1 will connect to the second screw of the same color. Then line 2 will connect the one screw of the second color match and load 2 will connect to the second screw of that same color set.

hope this helps


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning.
6:00am here.
Have to get downtown for the last Farmers Market before the big day.
Pick up some groceries and such.
Then need to get back here and fix the broken screw and finish that box.
Then need to make a couple more things before Tuesday.
Temps above freezing and the snow is melting away.
Maybe ride my bicycle in and work that beer off.

Have a large day gentlemen.


----------



## patron

a truckers holiday mike
riding your bike in shorts and a skimpy t-shirt

have a good day too
(huddled around the stove 
when you get home)


----------



## superdav721

Grats mike.
Morning all.


----------



## patron

morning dave
welcome to time off

enjoy


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Weekend All!

Thanks, David.
However, the TS is 120V. I need to open the capacitor cover and see if sawdust or something else is the culprit. I'll need to break out the multimeter, and take a "look under the hood". I will probably wait until I return from my trip to Long Island. Just not in the mood to discover anything really bad, that news can certainly wait!!!


----------



## patron

sounds like a plan randy

have a safe and enjoyable visit

i need to get a capacitor for my morticer too
i have to spin the chuck by hand
and press the switch
to get it to start


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrads (or condolences) on your passing Mike. Who's shop are you stopping at first???

Randy, Giving you sharp knives is like giving Barney Fife a bullet…..

Jeff, I'm still watching. I'm just glad I've got a wooden post so my tongue doesn't stick to it…..

The joker Jeff??? It looks like the president. I'm just saying…..

eddie, Did you call it and ask 'em to bring it back???

David, I have one of those hand crank starters on my drill press. I just figured it needed brushes…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congratulations *MIKE*!!!

Hey *Dave*- You said you had to pay attention to the wife on your anniversary. Then I see this photo!










OHHHHH MY GOOOOODNESSSSSSSSS! You had another kid!!!! See what an anniversary night can do to you! I admit, this one came out of left field, born so quickly and so big, and with some sort of resemblance to a candy cane… (Kidding. You have a beautiful wife and a beautiful great-grandchild.)

By the way, what software did you use to make that great video?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you are one funny feller.
That was last year and the elf is my grandson. I DON'T WANT ANY MORE KIDS. Matter of fact I cant wait till the bunch in the house goes down there own paths of life. I want to do some traveling.
Now the software is the latest iMovie. It has a bunch of trailers already worked out with story boards and times. You just click little bits of video and the software does the rest. I thought that making trailers for up coming videos would draw in some folks. It is very quick and fun.
And thank you. Wait we are still here. What happened?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted misfits.

Wow, what a night out on the town for the wedding anniversary. Sandra left it up to me to choose a place to have our anniversary feast, I chose the local Country Store because it is never too crowded, has a vast array of goods and hardware and specializes in local cuisine. The atmosphere was stunning, and as soon as we established we were not from New York, the other guests quickly warmed up to us. I specifically chose this place as it had sawdust on the floor, mainly used for those guys who missed the spittoon which made sawdust spit balls, like you find in a cat box,but without the odor.

They even cleared off a table and looked at the menu offerings on the chalk board behind the counter. Our multitasking waiter also ran the store and attended to us in between serving other customers, for gas, canned/packaged grocery goods and hardware. For a starter we chose a large bowl of peanuts, which seem to be very popular there, as the locals were sitting around shelling and popping them into their mouths all the time, the amount of shells littering the floor proved it.
We decided on having the specialty of the house main course, Frito Pie, which did not take long to make, it seemed like only a few minutes when I was called to the counter to pick them up. We were almost full by the time was had eaten the main course, and by this time, everyone knew it was our anniversary and congratulated us. In fact it was a great surprise when they conspired to give us a special anniversary dessert, two, day old jalapeno/blueberry muffins decorated with night light candles on top.

It was certainly a great night out on the town, both buildings downtown had Christmas lights on them, the cops sitting in their speed trap waved to us and we got to witness a Ford Pinto shake down when found to be speeding through town, yeah even 31mph is dangerous.
So we started on our journey home, stopped at the town population sign chalkboard and erased 2 from the population, leaving 47 souls.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
My earlier congratulations post didn't show up. So here's a late one. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Sounds like a good time was had by all. I love it when the wait staff smells of gasoline. Reminds me of home. 
And Frito pie to boot. Can't get much better. An anniversary dinner to long remember. 
Hold the jalapeno/blueberry muffins, though. I'd have given them to the constable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DAVE*- iMovie… Must be apple. I'd love to do a couple for my show but I'm a PC guy.

*Saturday Audio-blog is up.* This one features lots of old woodworking photos to look at while you listen to my sweet, soothing voice talk about woodworking holiday ads and how nuts you have to be to buy a $2000 tool just to give as a gift.

Go listen, or face the consequences!


----------



## Kreegan

Congrats Dave and Rex!

Stumpy, the audio on your last 2 videos has been really low and hard for me to hear. Had to crank the Youtube volume all the way up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Try this link, Kreegan.


----------



## superdav721

Grats Rex


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife made cayenne chocolate cake for a dinner party we're having today. I'll let you know how it comes "out" in the morning…


----------



## DamnYankee

Congrats on all your achievements everyone….anniversaries, tests, and making it through the end of the world.

And a Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

DY's HERE- HEY EVERYBODY! DY's HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well' I'm off to find a website that teaches fancy napkin folding…


----------



## DIYaholic

I did a lot of "hurry up & wait" today. They forecasted snow accumilations of 1" (yeah, not much), but I still had to be "on the ready" just in case a salting run needed doing. Well, the snow never materialized and I ain't complaining none, as I got plenty of napping practice!!!

Hum, what's next?
Another nap (more snow forecasted for the overnight)?
OR
TV "OnDemand"?
OR
Pack for the family visit and a 7 hour drive?
OR
Prepare and eat dinner?

Maybe I'll close my eyes and think this through…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I remember the end of the world like it was yesterday….. I'm just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was sitting out at the street, watching my mailbox today when the mail-lady snuck up the driveway behind me and left a package on my porch…..

Thanks Dave…..


----------



## Kreegan

Got some shop time today, woohoo! I turned a little rocket for my son out of that one oddball pen blank. Then I made my wife a spatula. I turned the handle and then carved the rest by hand with chisel, gouge and rasp. It was more difficult than I thought it'd be.


----------



## TedW

Hi everyone…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You talkin' to me???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I ask because I'm not everyone….
but I am somebody!!!


----------



## bandit571

I got sent to the Dungeon today…









That square sitting on the "bench' is a part of this..









Then a bandsaw blade broke. The other two blades are still at the old shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi Rich,
Ya know what they say, by "they" I mean the whole Nubby crew….
No pictures, it DIDN'T happen!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Bandit,
That just SUCKS!!! So what did you do???


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, 
You need lots of ice cream with that cake. 
And, impress your dinner guests. Get a book on origami.

Congrats to Dave. He's off work and probably forging away and won't see our congrats.

Marty, She probably saw what the dogs did to your mail box post and decided your porch was a better alternative. Lady mail carriers are funny that way.


----------



## bandit571

I'll get the blades tomorrow, maybe. If my sabresaw is out there as well, I'll bring it back as well. This bench isn't bad, just a might too narrow for what I like to do.


----------



## Kreegan

Here's the spatula. I can't find the rocket.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
That was a test! Now I know that I can probably believe what you say!!! Lol.

That looks good, I don't think I'd be able to shape the blade part quite that well!


----------



## Kreegan

The spatula is red oak. Prolly not the wisest choice for first carving project.


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks Randy. My next project will be a couple of spoons. I imagine those will be a bit easier. I need to learn how to properly sharpen my gouges first though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Try rubbing your gouges on the garage floor, to sharpen them. That's what Marty does! Then again that may not be right….
Have you seen his projects???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, If your garage floor is rough enough, you can by-pass the gouges and just rub the spoons on the floor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dear Santa,
Please bring me a woodworking book for dummies.
Thanks Randy from Vermont


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just checking in real quick, then I gotta get back to it.
We're having our Christmas celebration tomorrow because of my wife's work schedule.
So I'm finishing up all the little last minute things.








Still got that one last gift to get done.
It will be next week sometime. 
I did get it to where she could see it though.
I still gotta do some final sanding, finish, install glass, and permanently mount the frame. 








Ya'll have a good evening.
I won't be back on for at least the next day or two.
Someone keep Rex in line while I'm gone.
*And Merry Christmas to one and all.*


----------



## Bagtown

Merry Christmas to you and yours William.


----------



## patron

*christ*mas looks nice there william
and the sailing sure is sweet

enjoy the family


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas William, to you and yours!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I saw em, and thank you guys.
And yes I have been forging.
Movie tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

I'm so late getting here that I can't begin to reply to all the happenings. Congrats Dave and Rex/Roger on your anniversaries (cute young un,Dave). William- That seascape is beautiful!!! To all- Have a wonderful holiday. I'm on call and that sucks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I already have that book. I got it used and it has been highlighted by the previous owner, one Boxcarmarty!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I'm so late getting here that I can't begin to reply to all the happenings. Congrats Dave and Rex/Roger on your anniversaries (cute young un,Dave). William- That seascape is beautiful!!! To all- Have a wonderful holiday. I'm on call and that sucks!


----------



## superdav721

Andy on call fer what?


----------



## superdav721

Anybody want a two year old thats into biting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
NO, but I'd take a 25 yo that bites!!!


----------



## Bagtown

I think I might know a guy that's 25 yo and bites Randy.
I'll send him over.


----------



## superdav721

Funny. I got a lazy 20 year old


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, but NO thanks Mike, wrong plumbing!!!

Dave,
Now that would just be wrong!!! Besides, I want one that cooks, cleans and…
Oh, never mind!!!


----------



## superdav721

I work with 3000 school teachers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Think one of them "teachers" could show me something new?!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Dave….. Got the stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Send him an 80yo that still teaches with a ruler…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, We're all meeting at Dave's in February. You coming???


----------



## superdav721

Wow that got there quick.
We have one or two of those. There is a K-1 in Brandon with 1300 kids. Most of the teachers are fresh out of college. Randy you would loose your mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I can't lose, what I don't possess!!!

Marty,
I like the ruler part, not so much the 80yo part!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- http://www.abana.org- I'm on call for horse veterinary emergencies (or what owners perceive as emergencies. I'll try to post a link you need to see (well, that didn't work!) The link is www.ABANA.org for some amazing blacksmith work and contacts. Enjoy. Well, it looks like the link came up (not where I put it!) Sorry for the messy post but hope you get the gist of it. Damn, I need confuser lessons!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Andy. I have heard of them and will check out the sit right now.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- I screwed up AGAIN! It's www.abana.org


----------



## patron

like this andy

http://www.abana.org/


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks David (hanging my head in shame)


----------



## superdav721

Andy tomorrow I will have a video of what I have been doing today. I think you might like it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen,
The skies appear to not be threatening snow showers, so I may not need to do a salting run at 5:00am. I will still need to arise early and verify the lack of snow, then pack for my 7 hour trip to Long Island.

With that said, it is time I check the ergonomics and fluffiness properties of my pillow!

As I know people will be MIA for the next several days, Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

can any of you see a big halo around the moon or is it just here


----------



## patron

can't see the moon here

must be something you have been drinking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David its a big ring around it googled it and it says

http://earthsky.org/space/what-makes-a-halo-around-the-moon


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

merry christmas William that looks to be the makings of a grand christmas ,would make a great post card that picture


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i wish i was closer ,i could bring you a load of oak ,that last storm that came thur . they were all over town that had blew down folks giving it away to get it out of there yards


----------



## superdav721

I hear that the government has a coverup. It seems the world did end, they are just not telling us about it.


----------



## TedW

I'm in a rut..


----------



## Bagtown

Pull her out Ted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning K-MA-PART Shoppers!!!

Ted,
Is it a big or small rut? Do you need a ladder or a step stool?

Up early, NO SNOW to salt!!! Calories and caffiene are being consumed. Packing is not far behind…...


----------



## Bagtown

Have a safe drive Randy.
And a Merry Christmas to you and the family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Mike!

I'm just glad the weather, while traveling, will be ok.
No storms, just bad drivers to deal with!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I'm just checking up on things while waiting for everyone to roll their lazy butts out of bed.
I'm ready to get this Christmas celebration over with so I can get back to the shop.
Bah FREAKING *HUMBUG!*


----------



## Bagtown

Hahaha
William, Smile.
It'll be over with soon.
Have a great day with the family.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You know as well as I, that you can't wait to see the expressions on people's faces when they open those amazing gifts you created!!!

I'm packed and about to load the vehicle. That means I need to disconnect from the internet and pack up the laptop. I do have my phone, which allows me to check in while on the road, so y'all ain't really rid of me!!!

I hope everyone has a great day. I'll seez ya, when I seez ya…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Are we there yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you pack any cookies??? I'm hungry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Can you stop up here??? I got to pee…..


----------



## Bagtown

A few more presents getting ready to leave.


----------



## superdav721

Morning world
And click here and the video is at the bottom
New stuff fellers.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/forging-tools/


----------



## superdav721

Edit I meant to type Andy click here


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Slept even worse than usual last night, so now I'm dragging big time. I have one more Christmas present to finish and then back to work tomorrow. Bleh…


----------



## superdav721

Sorry Rich.


----------



## superdav721

Looking good Mike.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, you are so bad! Hee hee. 
Have you ever considered a squirrel cage type blower? Plenty of volume. But, not a lot of PSI. Sure would be quieter and, it would be better suited for long running times. Or, if you could find one, a vaned type like off a DC.


----------



## superdav721

Marty you better leave Randy alone, he confuzes easily.


----------



## superdav721

Gene I have. But I cant find a good one for under a $100. I think I will get my HVAC guys art work to help find me something.


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
In MS, I wouldn't think there'd be many swamp coolers around. That's the kind of cage and motor I was thinking of, though. Usually 1/3 to 1/2 hp. 
I have a 1/3 hp furnace blower I was going to make an air cleaner with. Doesn't seem to put out a lot of volume but the cage isn't as big as a swamp cooler's and the pulleys aren't as big. But, if the HVAC guys can find a used furnace motor and a larger cage?????


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave, call up a few furnace installers. They have them laying around. Offer them 10 bucks for a good one and if they say no, call another place. You'll find one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where am I???
195 miles / 2.75 hours = 70.9 MPH AVG.
Gotta go…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good day fellow Lumberjocks, friends, Romans and countrymen.

This past year has been somewhat of an ever changing roller coaster ride for me, and having you guys around to give Rah Rhas and indulge in my quirky brand of humor has been fantastic.

I want you all to know how much I value our friendship, kindness and personalities, which have made this thread the premier post for real people.

I hope each and every one of you has a wonderful holiday season with friends and family, and that the New Year will be kind to you and bring much joy in all you do. I don't think I have ever *not* met a better bunch of guys/gals that I am so happy to call friends, misfits and just plain wonderful people.

All the VERY best from Sandra and myself. Thank you.


----------



## patron

can't think of a better bunch
to row around in a leaking boat with either

have a great one all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You're in your car… Gotta go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Something to leave ya with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, It was a snowman with an ice cycle hanging from his nose. But I guess a December wind blew thru as I posted…..


----------



## TedW

Dammit Marty, you done wen't a killed Frosty. Now who's gonna dance all around the square?

Good morning everybody, it's almost noon and I been up for about a half hour. Drank the last gulp of coffee that was in a cup from last night, and now gonna make another cup of coffee.

Nice video, Dave. Probably the most informative forging video to date… at least that I managed to watch. I assumed when you said And click here, then Andy click here, you actually meant Everybody, click here.


----------



## TedW

Bah Humbug to you to *William*. Sincerely, with a shot of Jack.


----------



## patron

hey ted

hows the sawing coming along there
have you gotten to cut the boards you wanted


----------



## TedW

It's a ladder deep rut, Randy. Fortunately, I have a ladder. Problem is it's not down here in the rut with me. Maybe I can use the step stool to reach the ladder and then… oh, never mind. I just found the stairs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

New experimental meal today, Chicken Fried Steak, Loaded Baked Potato and Baileys Country Cream Gravy


----------



## TedW

David, I'm having trouble slicing the pieces of wood to 1/2" thickness. I don't want to turn all of this…










and this…










into this…










All the pieces are 3" wide.

What I need is a band saw but I don't have one and won't have one any time soon - bought or shop built.


----------



## TedW

Rex, that sound's delicious.


----------



## TedW

I'm gonna hit the shower then go upstairs and do some painting… what I should have been doing instead of screwing with my table saw and website for the past 3 days. Did I mention I'm in a rut? That's the rut. I don't wanna paint the apartment, I wanna play with my table saw and website. Oh well… one has to pay for the others.


----------



## patron

when i do this straight from the saw
joint one side first and 
cut them oversize by 1/16" or 1/8" 
and run them on edge thru the planer on both sides
it takes up more wood
but i get a better seam

unless the saw and blade are dead on
there is always some wiggle in the cut


----------



## TedW

I'm making the website into a social network for woodworkers. No forums, no articles, no blogs… we have all that stuff here. I might add those later, but for now it's just going to be a social site, like facebook, but only for woodworkers.


----------



## TedW

I don't have a planer.









Problem is the fence on my saw is not straight. That also means my pieces of wood are not exactly 3" wide, but vary by about 1/100 of an inch narrower or wider, but not sure how important that is for what I have in mind. I'm not going for exact precision, but I also don't want to plane or sand every single piece to get it flat.

I'll get it worked out… just have to get some painting done for now, so I don't have it hanging over my head that I'm neglecting my duties.


----------



## Kreegan

That's a great idea, Ted. Looking forward to it. Rex, I think you're single-handedly keeping the Bailey's company in business!


----------



## patron

get a better blade for the saw then ted

i only use full 1/8" blades myself
as the thin kerf ones wobble to much
in my opinion


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Marty, I was confused!

2nd leg: 135 miles/1.75 hours = 77.1MPH AVG

Net (so far): 330miles/4.5 hours = 73MPH AVG.

GOTTA PEE, then lunch & then go…....


----------



## TedW

Oops, I edited the post while you were replying to it.

Agreed, I do need a better blade but that's not in the budget. But more importantly, I need a decent fence… or for that matter, a decent saw.

Anyway, I'll get it worked out after I take care of getting some of my paid work done.

I'm gonna go paint now.

Later gaters!


----------



## patron

i have had to use a straight piece of wood 
clamped to the saw table at times
when using bad fences 
takes a bit to get them right 
but deflecting cuts
are worse

have a good time painting
when you are done
get back to it with the saw

no need to watch the paint dry
post a picture of it
and marty can do that for you
(he is good at looking at things)


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the map on my phone:
98 miles left, 2 hours of travel time = 49MPH!!! I hate going near NYC!!!

Gotta hit the road, hoping to NOT hit any guard rails or vehicles!!!
See ya…...


----------



## TedW

I'm way ahead of you, David…










First I got the blade as square to the table as I could. Then I sandwiched the blade between the melomine and a flat scrap. I shaved back the melomine where the wood is glued to it. It's just glue, no fasteners… and clamps are only to hold things from moving. I figure after the glue dries I can then shoot a few screws to keep it from falling apart.


----------



## TedW

That pic is at a bad angle.. on the side you can't see I build up some blocks to keep it square with the flat pieces on the right.

Oh yeah.. the painting. I got started but couldn't get the table saw out of my head.

btw, did I ever mention I'm a bit of a slacker? Well… I am.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- Send all that wood to me and I'll send you back some 1/2" thick stock…. it may be pine I send you, but it'll be 1/2" thick…

Resawing on the table saw is all about being square. Your board edges have to be square to same face. First, make absolutely sure the saw blade is dead on 90 degrees. Then I would recommend using a jig on your table saw fence to joint one edge square to the face of the pieces, then rip the other edge parallel, keeping that same face down on the saw. Then you can use a thin push stick and a feather board to resaw half way through with that good face against the fence. Do it in several passes, going a half inch deeper at a time. Taking too much at once will mess up your cut. When you get half way, flip the board end over end, keeping the same face against the fence and cut the rest of the way, again with several passes.

It sounds like a lot of work, but if you do all the pieces at once, it goes pretty quick. It's the best way to do it without a jointer and table saw.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Ted*- Need a new fence? I designed one a while back out of wood. I'm still planning on making it for the show. It would be perfect for a small saw like yours.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I'd be really interested to see that show. The one I glued up will work for now, but I will always have to clamp it parallel to the blade.

I destroyed the fence that came with the saw.


----------



## TedW

WoodMutts.com is officially open. It's still a work in progress, but go ahead and start using it. I'll be adding more features over time.


----------



## DIYaholic

SCREEEEEECH…CRUNCH!!!
Oh, a Harbor Freight!!!
Gotta go in…....


----------



## patron

link

http://woodmutts.com/

randy is at harbor freight
getting a present for his new love

his *Rikon 10-325 14" BS *with a *1-1/2HP motor *and *13" of resaw capacity*!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys for the ideas I will be checking into them. 
Rex I am going to cry. 
Was that Randy. 
Today's finds


----------



## TedW

Nice finds Dave. Some of them look like medieval dental tools.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the link David. The site is a bit mucky right now, but it will all come together over time.

Everybody, WoodMutts is just social networking at this time… post comments, photos, etc. I'll work out the bugs and add features in due time.


----------



## DIYaholic

$125.00 + vehicle damage!!! One expensive Harbor Freight shopping spree!!!

Back on the road…..


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, those are great.
I was wanting a froe for Christmas.
Thanks.


----------



## Bagtown

Ted, I tried to set up an account….
Loaded an avatar picture.
Then I didn't know what to do.
So I went back to the beginning.
Tried to log in.
Said I didn't have an account yet.
Tried to set up an account again.
It said my username was already taken.
Sorry.
Help.
Please.


----------



## TedW

I have to fix that.. there is a tiny little "Next" link after you upload your photo… all the way on the right side of the screen. For now, you should have received an email with a link to activate your account. If you didn't get it, I can activate it for you, just let me know. I'll take care of fixing that link right now.. I was sure it would cause some confusion.


----------



## DIYaholic

The last leg of the trip turned out to be:
115 miles/2 hours ( driving, not Including the time in HF) = 57.5MPH.
TOTAL TRIP: 445 Miles / 6.5 hours = 68.5MPH AVG Speed!!!
Traffic was light and my foot was heavy!!!

Time to watch some football, chat with mom & enjoy a cold one, because I earned it!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Ted.
I got the email
I tried to activate a couple of times.
It doesn't love me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'll have to check out "CelluloseDogs" later., but congrats on getting it up!!! (I'm referring to the website!)

Dave,
Viewing your video will have to wait a bit. Sorry!!!

Mike,
I don't think you would look good in an "A-Froe", maybe a Mohawk!!!


----------



## superdav721

Its all good.
Car damage?
*Marty is at the hospital with his Dad. His Dad fell on the ice and caught a step on his back. They are checking for blood in his kidneys.*


----------



## Bagtown

ouch.
Marty, hope all works out for your Dad.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a nasty, painful fall. 
Marty, hope he's just a little bruised.


----------



## TedW

Marty, hope your dad is okay. Be careful out there on that ice. We don't have any here yet, but it's coming soon. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## TedW

Mike, check your messages.


----------



## TedW

Cheevorks!

It's currently set to 5/8" so I can get a fresh side on all the pieces I plan to cut. Then I'll set it to 1/2" and cut the other sides. Looks like I'll also end up with a lot of thick veneers from this operation.










Of the 2 pieces of walnut, the one closer to the blade is 5/8". The one on the left is scrap. The long piece of oak is my push stick.


----------



## bandit571

TED: Check back through my projects pages. You will find a very simple jig of a table saw fence, made just for those portable"Job-site" tablesaws.

A cleat of hardwood, a triangle of plywood, a piece of 1x pine, add screws and a couple "C" clamps, and away you go…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I do hope your Dad is OK, tell him all your fellow misfits wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Car damage is s joke.

Marty,
I hope pop is ok & able to be home for Christmas!!!

My brother just got a 47" HD-3D TV!!! I NEED one of these!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TedW

Yeah Randy, I need one of those too. Then I'll really get a lot done!


----------



## TedW

Found it, Bandit http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45332

You're is a whole lot simpler than mine.. I'll be sure to make one.

The one I did now is specifically for resawing a bunch of 3" wide pieces I have. I'll keep it for resawing, but I need a simple one like yours for general cutting. I also want to make a perfect 45* fence so hopefully I'll never have to change the angle the saw is now set at.


----------



## bandit571

You can adjust the cleat to match the rail you have. The one i made was for a Dewalt Job Site 10" saw. One could build a tall fence, by adding bracing behind it.

I have also used it as a big "Speed Square" for things like…..2×12s…


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Very cool site and video. The shop vac was a good plan but not sure if it's your best option. How bout a squirrel cage fan from an old furnace (free from most heat &air guys). Yuo'll have to build a box for it and a rheostat would be a good idea so you can adjust flow or just vary the size of the outlet on the box? My old gas forge had a small squirrel cage fan on a rheostat. Then my farrier traded me an atmospheric forge. Not sure why you want to burn coke rather than coal? The bad coal smoke is only a problem when you first fire it up. Wish you were closer so we could play in the fire.


----------



## patron

marty

hope things are good with your father
and you both have a safe and enjoyable christmas

well
and everyone too


----------



## superdav721

Yes Andy I wish we could spend some time together. I bet you could teach me so much.
I am going to look at getting such a fan. Adjustable would be very nice. I have never heard of an atmospheric forge. Now I have some thing to do tonight It came from these folks. I work with Lyle's wife.




I have found a place to get coal and coke at a reasonable price shipped.


----------



## Kreegan

Hope your dad's ok Marty. That doesn't sound like fun at all. :-(


----------



## Kreegan

Finished the rolling pin for my wife. Also made a few little apples for my son.


----------



## Bagtown

Looks great Rich.


----------



## superdav721

Yep,cool pin


----------



## JL7

Wow - lot's of posts…...shouldn't go outta town if I want to keep up here….....

Had a good weekend with the kids and family…....

Rex - nice Christmas message - you have the gift of words…

Marty - my prayers for your dad…

Bags and Rich - cool projects for the season…....

Ted - good luck on the site - haven't had time to check it out yet…..

Dave - cool video - like the idea of you and Andy getting together for the Ultimate forge!

Randy - good to hear your trek to Long Island is successful!

Had some hard news recently too…...my sister who survived her stage 4 breast cancer a year ago, now has brain tumors…...she just started a 15 week regimen of radiation….. Spent the weekend with her and her family and she's a fighter…....but tough news to take….

We survived the end of the world, so I guess we just fight on from here…..

Merry Christmas to all…......


----------



## superdav721

Jeff wow. We are all here for you and her.
We pray for the best.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lots of yaking going on here

Marty got you dad in my prayers that he recovers and that its not to bad .

Jeff your sister also thats a hard road pray for her sprite to stay strong and recover


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I got him back home and resting. He fractured 2 vertebrae in his back. Doctor said it wasn't anything that required surgery or anything. He was just gonna be sore for awhile…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich love that french rolling pin, the apple too ,you and Bags are turning out some great stuff, one day i got to settle down and learn how to use this lath i got


----------



## JL7

Good news Marty - (right?) Could be worse…?

Thanks eddie….appreciate it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Best wishes and alot of prayer to your Sister…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Marty…..


----------



## JL7

Anybody got a good joke?


----------



## superdav721

At least he is home Marty.
Now don't you have some cedar seeds to wrap?


----------



## JL7

I offer this….might be some cussing:


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No good jokes, sorry. Just well wishes for your sister and family!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…..glad your road trip went well…...your Mom has been thru alot latetly…glad you are there with her…....How are things in Rockaway?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad dad was able to make it home. Healing takes time, but that is ok!!!


----------



## Kreegan

That's tough, Jeff. I'll be praying for your sister. God bless.

Glad your dad is relatively ok, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news Rich. Dad is a relative and he's gonna be Ok…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta get up in the morning and plant some cedar seeds that Dave sold me. He says they will grow a Christmas gift…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, I hear those seed will grow a giant bean stalk and if you climb to the top and the giant doesn't grind you bones to make his bread, you get a goose that lays golden eggs.

Glad to know you're dad is okay… or at least as okay as a couple of fractured disks can be.

Jeff, sorry to hear about your sister.. that's pretty rough. Just one more reminder that we should all count our blessings and be thankful for what we have.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Rich and Ted….....

Am I the only one who's scared by Marty's cedar seeds??


----------



## superdav721

I told Marty to watch his mailbox


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Most of the farriers in my area use atmospheric forges so they don't have to plug them in . I don't think my atmospheric gets as hot as my old one but they get hot enough to forge weld in if you turn the gas pressure up. Don't think I could teach you much. I did a lot of special shoes for crippled horsess and I made bits and spurs for a lot of years. The most fun I had forging is when my farrier and I got in to damascus knives. A LOT of work but really cool.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Your sister is in our prayers. My son in law's 83 year old grandmother has survived several bouts of brain tumors and you would never know it. Brain cancer isn't good but it's not the death sentence it once was. Keep the faith.


----------



## JL7

Andy - thanks…...........


----------



## superdav721

Andy I found this interesting.
Oh and I bet you could teach me a lot.
17th century sword-smith
Carbon nanotubes are no longer the proud boast of 21st century materials scientists. It appears their discovery was unwittingly pre-empted by mediaeval Muslim sword-smiths whose tough Damascus blades taught the Crusaders the true meaning of cold steel when they fought over the Holy Land.

Peter Paufler and colleagues at Dresden's Technical University discovered carbon nanotubes in the microstructure of a 17th century Damascus sabre. Intriguingly, the nanotubes could have encapsulated iron-carbide nanowires that might give clues to the mechanical strength and sharpness of these swords.

To Europeans, Damascus steel blades seemed magical. Not only could they cut a piece of silk in half as it fell to the floor, they could cleave rocks and their own swords without losing sharpness. The problem facing sword smiths was how to produce steel that was both hard and malleable. Too much carbon and the steel is hard and brittle; too little and it is too soft and malleable to hold an edge when sharpened. Damascus steel blades were forged out of small pure cakes of steel containing around 1.6-1.7 per cent carbon, called wootz. Produced in India, wootz cakes were shipped to Damascus where expert sword smiths fashioned them into blades.

Steel that contains this amount of carbon forms plates of cementite (Fe3C) which, on its own, makes the steel brittle. However, during the forging process at around 800oC, small amounts of 'impurities' were added containing many first-row transition elements (such as V, Cr, Mn, Co, and Ni), tungsten, and some rare-earths. which together had the effect of forming the cementite into bands. This gave the blades great strength, malleability, and a distinctive wavy-band pattern known as a damask. The skill had been lost by the 18th century, when supplies of these ores and impurities ran out.

Micro-structural examination of the bands had previously shown they contained nanowires of Fe3C. Now, Paufler's team has uncovered the presence of carbon nanotubes by exposing a small piece of a blade to corrosion by hydrofluoric acid, and examining the effects under a high resolution scanning electron microscope. In some remnants the researchers saw evidence of incompletely dissolved Fe3C nanowires, suggesting the nanotubes could have encapsulated the nanowires. This would not only have given the blades their renowned strength and sharpness, but also their characteristic banding pattern. 'The nanotubes probably came from the addition of mandatory organic ingredients we know were added during wootz production, such as wood from the tree Cassia auriculata and leaves from Coltropis gigantean,' said Paufler. 'So, by empirically optimising their blade-treatment procedures, these craftsmen made nanotubes more than 400 years ago.'


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- The bladesmith thing is a whole nuther deal. Those guys will build a beautiful blade and then destroy it in testing. To be a journeyman bladesmith, you have to pass this test. I'd cry when they destroyed my blade! G'nite.


----------



## JL7

Nothing really matters, anyone can see, nothing really matters to me …......any way the wind blows…...


----------



## JL7

Cool link if you have the time to appreciate it…......from 12/12/12:


----------



## JL7

The original Pink Floyd with Syd Barrett…..with commentary…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was a funny video Dave got a good laugh at that

Jeff thats some fine music

Marty those are peanuts ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, so happy your Dad's prognosis is good, make a fuss of him, he'll love that.

Jeff, it breaks my heart to hear the news of your sister, I can only add to what Andy says about good treatments available now. A lot of LJs will be prayer for her and your family.

Rich, nice looking French Rolling Pin, one of those is on my "to do" list, Both items are great.

*Requested Christmas Joke:*
THINGS YOU CAN ONLY SAY AT CHRISTMAS

1: I prefer breasts to legs. 
2: Tying the legs together keeps the inside moist. 
3: Smother the butter all over the breasts. 
4: If I don't undo my trousers, I'll burst! 
5: I've never seen a better spread! 
6: I fancy a little dark meat for a change. 
7: Are you ready for seconds yet? 
8: It's a little dry, do you still want to eat it? 
9: Just wait your turn, you'll get some! 
10: Don't play with your meat! 
11: Stuff it up between the legs as far as it will go. 
12: Do you think you'll be able to handle all these people at once? 
13: I didn't expect everyone to come at the same time! 
14: You still have a little bit on your chin. 
15: How long will it take after you put it in? 
16: You'll know it's ready when it pops up. 
17: Just pull the end and wait for the bang. 
18: That's the biggest bird I've ever had! 
19: I'm so full, I've been gobbling nuts all morning. 
20: Wow, I didn't think I could handle all that and still want more


----------



## TedW

Rex, you can say all those things on Thanksgiving too.

…and at strip joints.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Ted, how's everything going?


----------



## patron

i've been around allot of furniture strippers ted

never heard that kind of talk there yet


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah David is also burning the midnight oil. How are you?


----------



## TedW

Hi Rex.. it's going, let's just leave it at that 

I finally launched WoodMutts.com. Stop by if you're into this sort of thing.

How's things your way?


----------



## TedW

David, they just haven't been using the right solvents, or maybe too much ventilation in their shop.


----------



## patron

bed at 8 here up at 11:30 again
waiting for something 
to make me tired again

do you have any pictures of these chickens
cooking your steaks rex

i've never seen that either
is that a british thing

most of the finishers and strippers i met
were crusty old world guys
maybe the fumes made them that way ted


----------



## TedW

Maybe so, David. Or maybe they were actually hot young ladies who thought they were applying for a dancing job a few years ago, and now they "look" like crusty old world guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Ted, I just signed up, so where's the free toaster?

David, I just got online to start a backup I stopped earlier on. Just too much stuff distracting me today - all Christmas related, all unnecessary crap I don't need to bother with, but you know how it goes.


----------



## patron

gee ted 
you never said anything about a toaster
do i get one too
or do i have to wait 
for rex to break his
and then send it to me


----------



## TedW

A toast! to the new members. Now drink a shot of whatever you got. If you're Greek, break the glass. I hope you enjoyed your free toaster.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well you two night owls, I must try to get some sleep, so I bid you a good night and hope you get some sleep yourselves. Tomorrow is another day and we'll all be there. See you then


----------



## patron

it's the thought 
that counts

like the last one
before you pass out


----------



## patron

well 
the silence is calling me too

some toast
a few almonds
and three of those martinis
just did me in

have a good one ted

see you tomorrow


----------



## TedW

Me too!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Ted.
Where's my toaster?
If there's a choice, I'd much prefer a new microwave as ours now only functions as a large overweight kitchen timer.
A toaster is good too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags, I just got up again, can't seem to sleep even though I feel pretty much trashed. Can't seem to turn my brain off.
Going to get cold down here Wednesday, low forecast at 22F


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Thank goodness it wasn't worse. I'm sure he's sore, though. Hope the pain eases quickly.

Jeff,
I wish hope, faith and strength for your sister. And for you and the family.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Rex.
Morning Gene.
7:30 here
I'm in the home stretch today.
Hoping to get one more thing done for my granddaughter today. We'll see.

I don't know what the temp is here. It's cold. DAMN COLD!


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I are outta here. 5 days in the relative warmth of Tucson. 
Be back with a load of oak plywood….well 4 sheets, anyway. Hope the weather holds. I hate driving these mountain roads in snow and I will really hate it if the wood gets wet! Wish me luck.
Maybe I can use my son's 'puter and check in form his place. If not, see y'all probably Saturday.


----------



## Bagtown

Drive safe Gene.
And have a great Christmas with your wife and family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Have a safe trip, enjoyable visit and a Merry Christmas!

Morning all,
just another day…....
Until gift unwrapping!!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene keep it between the lines.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be safe Gene and have a great time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive safe Gene and save the wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for all of you software wizards out there. Why is it that I post an animated gif into LJ's, but when it posts, it does it as a Jpeg???


----------



## TedW

No problem, Mike… here's your microwave…


----------



## TedW

Merry Christmas Eve Everybody!!!


----------



## TedW

Marty, because when it is uploaded it is resized and converted to a jpeg. To keep the animation you have to like directly to it. I didn't upload the one above.. just copied the url by right clicking the image, then paste it and add the ! thingies.


----------



## TedW

Drive safe, Gene.. enjoy the holidays and relative warm weather!


----------



## chrisstef

Making the jump to wish all the stumpers a happy holiday.


----------



## patron

morning all

jeff - prayers for your sister and family

gene - drive safe and enjoy

everyone - enjoy living

thank you chrisstef the best to you and yours too


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Right back at you!!!

Chrisstef,
Here's to a happy holiday & a prosperous & healthy new year to you and yours.

Nap, snack or visit relatives???
Maybe I'll have search the back of my eyeballs, for the answer…....


----------



## DS

Merry Christmas all-you-all-uns!
Be safe, be warm, be loved this Holiday Season.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning everyone! I'm stuck at work today, but making up for it by not even attempting to look like I'm working. I hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kreegan

Here's my 2 year old making cookies for Santa.


----------



## TedW

Chrisstef, D5251, Rich, David, Randy… Wishing a Very Merry Christmas to All of ya!


----------



## patron

you too ted

here's hoping you find some brylcream
in your stocking tomorrow

much better 
than the lard you been using


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas chrisstef and DS…..

Just taking a lunch break to scoop down a bowl of homemade chicken noodle. Then I gotta make a bowl of my not-yet-famous chili pepper pasta salad for dinner tomorrow. Mmmmmm I love this time of year…..

Everyone gather around, It's time for Christmas stories…..

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce
toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the
Pre-Christmas pressure.

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed
Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were
about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out,
Heaven knows where.

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the
toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of
rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all
the cider and hidden the liquor.

In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke
into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.

He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off
the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door,
yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas
tree.

The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a
lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to
stick it?'

And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas
tree.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

That was a very "touching" story there, Marty!!!


----------



## TedW




----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Thanks for sharing your childhood memories!
Dang, you're old!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Spent all day building a shop air filtration system. Tomorrow I build another one. Good times!


----------



## superdav721

Merry Christmas all. 
Marty that was funny.
I made a railroad spike knife.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Twas the night before Christmas, and all thru the blog.
not an LJ was stirring, not even a frog.
The keyboards were silent, the mice were all parked
The monitors sat lifeless, in the Christmas eve dark.


----------



## Kreegan

Santa came early! And he brought me a big box of turning blanks! I love that guy!

Nothing says Christmas Eve like pizza and beer for dinner, followed by egg nog shakes with plenty of rum and fresh grated nutmeg. :-D

Love the cartoon, Ted! I got my wife the Smurf Christmas DVD this year. Brought back memories for us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Did you ever make it home to eat the little guys cookies???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Egg nogs for everybody, Rich is buying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need pics on that knife Dave…..


----------



## JL7

Good one Marty….....

Dave - no Christmas Eve video?

Rich - Santa must have stole those turning blanks from the elves….....beware of angry elves…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I have dirty air in my shop that's waiting for a filtration system. Hurry every chance you get…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You can write the second paragraph. Then turn it over to Rich for the 3rd…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…....no sir, I'll leave that for the pros….....namely David and Rex…....somebody wake Randy up, he's missing the ham and scalloped potatoes…


----------



## Kreegan

I did make it home, but haven't eaten any of the cookies yet. Those are for tonight when Santa comes. ;-)

Those dirty elves can have my turning blanks when they pry them from my cold, dead hands. Or after I pass out from too much egg nog. LOL


----------



## superdav721

Sorry guys I didn't have time to take videos. I gave gifts this morning and the wife and I took a ride. 66 and sunny. I had just the right amount of time to get the forge burning and do this. 


















Might I add that forge is not easy to fire up. The knife is hammered to the shape I want now the filing and tuning come in. Just a toy and I have always wanted one.


----------



## TedW

Yes Randy, I'm old.. thanks for reminding me. How's the snow and ice there.. does it need salted yet? does it need salted yet? does it need salted yet?


----------



## TedW

Dave, that's a cool knife. Be careful with it… looks lethal.

So Rich, Santa gave you sticks for Christmas? You must have been a really bad boy. Then again, he gave Dave some lumps of coal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'm on Long Island right now, about 445 miles south of my home in Vermont. Winter precipitaion on LI is usually in the form of rain or wet snow, that then melts in a day or two. So to answer your question; Does it need salted yet? Albuquerque!!!

Dave,
Looks like a fun knife to make. I'll take two, please!!! JK.

Rich,
Please pass out quickly, as I want more nog!!!

Jeff,
I would never sleep through Ham & Scalloped Potatoes!!!

The fire is cracklin', the tree is about to be trimmed & I'm having a nog…....


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Nice job on the knife. I made several of those and was amazed at how hard the steel is in a RR spike. I never really got the hang of tempering those to regain the hardness though.I have made them with elk grips and used the head of the spike for the handle bolster/butt.


----------



## patron

sweet knife dave


----------



## superdav721

Andy right now my file is cutting right through it. Next is the hardness. I think I may try with Oxi Acetylene and do it by eye.
I know you know this stuff but I found the old video interesting.


----------



## geoscann

*Dave* go on you tube to keith fenner hes a machinist but he has a video on heat treating hes very interesting to watch. * MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Well I survived the festivities.
Actually, I done my part of the cooking, ate, had a few drinks, and went to bed.
Sorry, there isn't more to report, 
But as some of you know, this was my general attitude towards Christmas this year:








That is, so far, everyone's favorite Christmas photo so far this year.
The comment was made that at least I looked like myself.
I hope you all have a great Christmas tomorrow.
I will be in the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I forgot I promised someone a report on the "Big Easy" oil-less turkey fryer.
I don't remember who, but here it is.

Next time I want a deep fried turkey, 
I'll buy oil and do it the old way.
The oil-less thing worked great with whole chickens,
But the turkey was dry as if it had been fixed in the oven.
It doesn't heat the outside quick enough to seal in the juices,
Then takes several hours to cook,
Drying out the outer layers of meat. 
The middle of the bird was pretty good,
But overall, I like a traditional deep fried turkey much better.

I still have to try fixing ribs in it though.
I think that'll be good.
We'll see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night everyone!
NOT that I'm saying NYTOL!!! I'm just hoping everyone is enjoying their Christmas Eve!!!

The tree is trimmed, the nog has been, well there aint no more nog, so it's "cold one" time.

William,
And a happy Ba-Humbug to you too!!!

Now if I can get mom to stop screeeeeching out Christmas carols, maybe my ears will stop bleeding!!!

Remember, go to sleep early, as Santa won't come & leave presents, if you are awake tossing back cocktails!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Merry Christmas! I hope you are not on call tomorrow and if so, I really hope you are not called in!!!

Geo,
I trust you and yours are having a great holiday season!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, 
How many have you had?
I could give you some better carols to sing if you'd like:

Deck the Hall with Gasonline
Jingle My Balls
Rudolph the Red D**ked Reindeer
Santa Clause is Cumming All Over Town
Frosty The Pervert

Of course, 
I'd have to send the works to any of these through private message.
Typing any of it here would probably get me in serious trouble with management.


----------



## superdav721

Hey William first Merry Christmas.
Second call me tomorrow.
Thanks Geo I am headed to go find that video.


----------



## gfadvm

To all my buddies here: Have a great Christmas and pray that I don't spend the day chasing emergencies in the snow


----------



## DIYaholic

NORAD has Santa last spotted over South Carolina and headed north. I'm going pee-pee night-night, before he gets to where I am, here on Long Island!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!

I hope I get what I asked for!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

William, I'll be painting an apartment, messing around in my shop, or at the computer, so same to ya! But in a good way  You did your family holiday duties, so enjoy your shop time… you've earned it my friend.

Andy, I pray that you don't spend the day chasing emergencies… especially if those emergencies involve any of Santa's reign deer. Randy's counting on them to deliver what he asked for.

Randy, hope you get what you asked for, whoever she is.

David, I think you dug up a video even older than the one I found. Lot's of interesting information there. I also like that article about Damascus steel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas (EST) Ted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Is Chicago an hour behind???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What are you getting into this evening David???


----------



## patron

coffee


----------



## boxcarmarty

A bit stronger here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just came in from the shop. Doesn't look like I'll get finished in time…..


----------



## TedW

Yep, an hour behind. It will be Christmas here in about 8 minutes. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## TedW

hmm… coffee… good idea David.


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I have a cedar seed that Dave sold me and he assures me that if I plant it, it will grow a Christmas present…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, That makes me the first post on Christmas day. I win a Stumpy bumper sticker…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Merry Christmas to each and everyone.*

Sandra and I are spending Christmas and the New Year on the beach, just below the fiscal cliff.


----------



## TedW




----------



## TedW

Merry Christmas Rex, and to your lovely wife too.

By the way, what's going on with that fiscal cliff? Are we gonna crash and burn or what? I haven't watched or listened to the news in a week. Actually, I get all my news right here in Stumpyland, so the fiscal cliff might actually be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## TedW




----------



## TedW

William, I launched WoodMutts.com the other day. It's not much yet, but hoping you'll join us.

Anybody else who want's to also… it's kind of like facebook for woodworkers. all in good fun if you're into that sorta thing


----------



## Bagtown

Merry Christmas Gentleman.

It's coming on to four AM here.
Couldn't sleep no more.
Shoulder is about ready to kill me.
Dad said he had that problem at my age.
Got his rotater cuff? done?
I'll wait for that one.

Got my turkey brining.
Brought the smoker in off the deck to thaw the block of ice thats in the bottom of it.
Wife will like the nice smoky christmasy smell when she gets up. lol

3/4 moon out there and cold.
No wind yet so I don't mind.

I was working on one more project for my G'Daughter yesterday.
Was cutting her name out of some 1.25" maple.
Blew a fuse in my scrollsaw.
In all the years I've had that saw, I've never blown a fuse.
It's (I think) a 3 amp fuse.
I went to the hardware store, they didn't have anything close.
I considered wrapping tinfoil around it and just keep going.
But I didn't.
Little girl is less than a year old.
She won't know the difference between getting a stool with her name on it today or later in the week.

Well, MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Get out in your shop and sweep up now.
Wax all that cast iron too.
This is my shop maintenance week.

Well, here's a Canadian singing in spanish (how weird is that)
I like his music though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Merry Christmas all ,thanks for the friendships that i have made this year on here its the best ,


----------



## JL7

Merry Christmas to all…..

Cold here too Bags….0* F…..burr….and Dave was riding the bike yesterday…....cool knife Dave.

Classic holiday photo there William, one to be cherished throughout the years….

I'm off to misfits Christmas….where we hang around with friends…eat, drink and laugh…..

Hope everyone has great day….


----------



## DamnYankee

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DIYaholic

A very Merry Christmas to all, even you Rex!!!

It seems that Santa made a logistical miscalculation and delivered Dave's gifts to me here on Long Island! I mean what am I suppossed to do with a huge lump of coal???

I hope everyone gets to enjoy the day and time with family and friends!!! That translates to me hanging out here on LJs!!!

Now don't go getting any paper cuts, while opening your presents, as you can not say it is a wood working accident!!!!

Ho, Ho, Ho….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, That beach sounds great. Did Sandra give you a sandbox for Christmas???

Merry Christmas from Martysville…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Has that cedar seed sprouted yet? When can I expect my cedar arbor???

Rex,
Did you get a sandbox???
If so, I believe you're suppossed to use toy shovels, buckets and trucks as play toy accessories. I don't suggest using it like a cat box!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think I see something starting to poke thru the dirt….. nope, just a worm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

OHhhhh!!!
Wormy cedar, ya don't see that very often. A rare specimen for sure, very unique!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty hope your Dad is better
Jeff sorry to hear about your sister

Merry Christmas all

Later


----------



## superdav721

Merry Christmas.
I hope all is healed
all is well
And
everyone gets what they want.
Even Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast has been consumed, now working on a "Rex Specialty", Bailey's & Coffee!!!
I need the Bailey's as I will be going to the zoo, err, my sister's place, later this afternoon!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Merry Christmas all! I am sore today. Too much playing Santa last night. Got a wore out lil boy in my lap.


----------



## Kreegan

I got a Veritas router plane with fence and blade set and a Veritas cabinet scraper. Woohoo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Merry Christmas!
Veritas = Very Nice!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Smoker is starting.
Good day for it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's all this - *even Rex* crap? I resemble that remark.









Well a$$holes, it's been a great you for us all, even though times have been hard here and there, but here we are, laughing and having a great time with our LJ buddies. Some of us though, do not have a Christmas full of relatives, company or feast. Give a special message to Ted, David and Eddie who are their own and face a somewhat less than desirable holiday season. We love these guys, let them know that we are all there with them in spirit.

I will be busy today hosting the family gathering, like most of you. Have a happy time, make memories and sawdust, prepare yourselves for the swan dive over the fiscal cliff. Happy landings.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Me? Well, I was going to build another shop filtration system today, but the missus roped me into helping clean the guest room, sort through every piece of clothing I own (I have 60 neckties alone), and I'm sure there'll be more things to keep me out of the shop after that.

But at least there's always time for a…. wait a minute… who drank all the cold ones?....


----------



## TedW

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Bagtown

Merry Christmas Ted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas, Stumpy & Mrs. Stumpy too!!!
Gotta keep the better half happy!!!

Ted,
Happy Pre-New Years!!!

Mike,
Canadians celebrate Christmas on December 25th??? I would have thought you would celebrate in July or something! Lol.

Well, I'm off to my sister's zoo, err, house to see BIL, nieces, nephews and the like. Thankfully, I'll have some Bailey's and cold ones, to help me cope!!!

TTFN, have a merry…...


----------



## Kreegan

I'll send you some cold ones, Stumpy. It was -2 this morning here, so they shouldn't even need to go in the fridge.


----------



## superdav721

Bah Humbug


----------



## patron

that's what happens 
when you run out of coke dave

get a bigger stash next time


----------



## bandit571

Big breakfast (including my famous Brown Sugar & Cinnamum Pancakes) and now a BIGGER lunch. maybe some "Peanut Butter Vodka" later???

Big winter storm acoming in tonight, might get snowed in…


----------



## superdav721

We are under tornado watches and warnings all I can do is play with my knife. No forging today.


----------



## Kreegan

My wife is making prime rib for dinner. The house smells soooo good! That almost makes up for the fact that the garage is just too damn cold to work in today.


----------



## superdav721

Where did WOODMUTTS go?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## TedW

Sorry Dave, looks like nuthin is working for you today. I had to take the site off line so I could edit some top secret stuff. It's back online now.


----------



## TedW

I like that Red Green guy.. he's funny


----------



## HamS

Merry Christmas Guys.

I have been away for a bit, well, not really away, just adjusting priorities and time. I had made real steady progress until we discovered a rather serious flaw in the design of the kitchen that a professional designer would have caught right away. Ir required shortening a wall by fifteen inches. The bad part was that the wall was already framed and the overhead lights set in place (in holes cut in the ceiling) in reference to the wrong position. The wall was also positioned parallel to the wall oposit it, but I discovered that the wall perpendicular to the new wall is not square with the rest of the house, and not just a little off square, almost 2" in 4 ft off square, but you never saw it with the old layout. Life goes on.

I am done with all the Christmas shows, and have nothing but my daily bread job and the kitchen to focus on for three months or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy-Ho Grinches,

The visit to/with the family zoo is over. A fire is roaring, YES in the fieplace!!! Dave, we're using wood, however, I'll be sure to send you all the coal I get for Christmas!!! The Bailey's has been poured and is being enjoyed. Mom has stopped screeeeeeching Christmas carols and we are about to open presents. Yeah I know, it's kinda late to be opening gifts, but my brother had to work and then inhale dinner, before gift unwrapping could commence!!!

As the day/evening winds down to night, I hope a joyfull day was had by all, YES, even you Rex!!!

Tomorrow I travel the 7 hours back to reality, salting & plowing. There is 2" to 4" of snow forecasted for tomorrow night into Thursday. So I will be paying for my short reprieve!!!


----------



## superdav721

Merry Christmas to all. Were drowning in a flood down here.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - I here the twisters touched down in Alabama…...stay safe man…....


----------



## JL7

Looks like eddie's on the edge of the rain as well…....


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Ham…...


----------



## superdav721

Well the bottom fell out here and we had a few scarey moments.
Across the street








Creek next to my house. We got over 6 inches










This is a field not a lake


----------



## DIYaholic

Stay safe there Dave!

Eddie,
Are you ok???

William,
I saw you posted so you were online somewhere. I hope you and family are ok!!!


----------



## TedW

Hi Ham… Merry Christmas!

Dave, hows the fishing there? That's a lot of water. If it weren't raining so hard it might be fun for canoeing. Keep safe!


----------



## TedW

WoodMutts is boring!


----------



## superdav721

Gurgle gurgle


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another Christmas has came and gone. The dog is passed out on the couch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Blizzard warning for tonight and tomorrow here…..


----------



## superdav721

I talked to William this morning. He is fine, mean as ever bu fine. He lives on a big hill. I am the one in the bottom.
Darn hill top folks.
One of these days i am going to own me sum hilltop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
And here I thought waterfront property was the "primo" land!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Do the dog paddle and try to keep your head above water. I'll hook the boat up and be on my way as soon as this blizzard passes…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I'm envious of that rain! Wouldn't even mind the tornado. Hasn't rained here since May. Great Red Green vid.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I'm great. 
Had a great Christmas day.
Spent it, in it's entirety, in the shop. 
I finished the wall hanging I've been working on.








And a frame for my son's recent mistake.








I'm tired tonight.
Will let ya'll know when I get these in the projects section, 
sometimes in the next day or two.

Ted, I seen you got the doggy pound open.
I told you I'd be there.
I've just been busy, busy lately.
I will be on as soon as things slow down around here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, by the way,
I had forgotten to tell you. 
I did not get to start the train I wanted,
But I have been using some of that box elder you sent to me. 
It is a delightful wood to work with.
Above, the clouds in the top photo, and the splines in the bottom photo are box elder.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I am off to bed.
I drove my wife to work because,
Well, because it's a long story, I drove my wife to work.
Now I have to get up very early though to go pick her up from work.
So you fellas have one helluva evening.
Keep Randy away from the nog.
He's had enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's lookin' good William…..


----------



## TedW

No hurry William, just wanted to keep ya posted. Glad you enjoyed your Christmas shop time. The seaside scene looks great, wouldn't mind hanging that on my wall.

Randy, links were broken. Try again.

Dave, don't listen to Marty.. I'm still waiting for him to bring his tile saw over. I think he's still out there staring at his mailbox.

Marty, if Dave says I told him not to listen to you, don't believe him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I can't believe what Dave says. He sold me some cedar seeds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got off the phone with Mom. She said the tornado's were across Mobile Bay. She has just had alot of rain and wind…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I was able to download my avatar!!! Thanks.


----------



## superdav721

Andy I love Red green. Thats stuff is funny. And if I could send you the rain you can have all you want. We have had our share this year.
Marty did those seeds sprout yet?


----------



## TedW

Rain and wind is way better than tornadoes.

You mean he sold you some special cedar seeds without the special dirt you need to get them started? Wow, that's just despicable. Lucky for you, I just happen to have some of that special dirt. Now it's a bit pricey, but since I like you I'd be willing to part with some of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I thought it was turning green, but it was just mold….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I need about this much special dirt…..


----------



## TedW

Okay Marty, let me see what I can dig up… er, I mean find in the special garden.


----------



## DIYaholic

Besides needing my beauty sleep, I must also be well rested for my 7 hour drive back to Vermont. With that fact, I must call it a day. DAY!!!

It was good to share Christmas with all y'all!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721




----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

No Blizzard yet.

Marty, If I get in the Wabash in a boat, I'd pick you up and we could go visit our southern friends. How long you reckon it would take us to get to Mississippi?


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning,

phew.
It's over for another year.
The turkey was smoked.
IT's all been eaten.
Today is boxing day.
Think I'll just ease into things today.
This week is my annual machine maintenance and cleanup in the shop.
Waxing cast iron.

Dave, that's a lot of water.
The cold and snow up here don't look so bad.

Rex, How was the sandlot?

Randy, take it easy driving.

MArty, I have EXTRA special dirt I can probably sell just a little cheaper than you could get from Ted.

Ted, stop trying to cheat Marty with your special dirt prices.

William, thats some nice work.

Ham, welcome back. Missed your regular early morning comments.

David, How's the coffee this morning?

Everyone else, keep breathing.
It's over.

Everyone go for a jog and work those dinners off.

Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I LOVED that video.
I'm not into smithing as much as you, but I enjoy hearing stories from people about how habits that are carried into today were shaped by things that happened way back when. It is very interesting. The part I truly loved about that particular video though is how he ties the three stories together. Starting in the middle, the ringing of the anvil, the last storie, why you never ring the anvil for no good reason, then towards the end, it's tied back to being why it's good for the horseshoe to be pouring the good luck out. 
When I have more time, I may have to even go back and see if that guy there tells more stories. He seems like a guy who could spin a good yarn.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off fellas.
I have a busy busy day today.
And I really don't feel like it.
I'm hurting like hell.
Must be the cold weather.
Gotta go shortly and pick up the wife.
Then I have several people who are coming by today to pick up things.
Oh well, I guess it's time to pick myself up by my boot straps and get a move on. 
I hope everyone has a great one. 
Be safe out there.
According to the Weather Channel, a good majority of the country has high winds today. 
In many places it is also mixed in with a lot of other nasty stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I wundered about a trip like that a few years ago. I figured it would take a week to get to the gulf and back…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to see everyone has survived Christmas and the storms. Get to go Vanessa shopping today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The central Indiana blizzard of 2012 has officially begun. Just ran into the Walmart to stock up on Bailey's and swiss cheese before it got too bad. It was just starting when I left here. Coming back home was 30mph and white out conditions…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I never trusted Ted. He has those shifty eyes and his right one follows you wherever you go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I have winds and some of that other nasty stuff…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning to frozen misfits everywhere.
Jeez, we are @ 25 F right now, but the forecast is for a high of 35 F, I stood in front of the fire warming the hole of my body until the corn on the cob started popping. It's cold here and if I don't warm up soon, a warm water enema is called for, just got to remember to add anti-freeze this time.
Today is the start of "medical days", going to have tests and blood work done this morning, chemo on Friday and that #**^! injection on Monday, so I'm booked up until the end of the year.

So glad everyone had a good Christmas day, even Marty and Randy.


----------



## TedW

My alarm clock went off way too early. Seems like I fell asleep just a couple of hours ago. Well.. actually I did.


----------



## TedW

Marty, don't listen to anything Mike says about the dirt. He just wants it all for himself, so he can sell it for double the price at truck stops.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all, even you Ted!

I guess we started on the cold side of this storm, cause mostly calm here, just cold…...Dave, hope you are staying above water…...

Cool stuff there William, looking forward the project post..

Sounds like everyone survived the holidays thus far…...

Gotta go, I'm on vacation! BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

20 feet to the shop is a long way to go in a snow storm…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Anyone get the license number of that truck that hit me?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Mornin' all,
Bad weather isn't here yet. I travel just before the nasty stuff starts and stay ahead of it! It will catch up to me tonight around midnight, then it's salt and plow around 3:00am-4:00am.

Dave,
I'll have to catch that video later. Sounds interesting though.

William,
Gotta do what ya gotta do!

Ham,
It's good to have you back in the fold! I have thought about a kayak trip from Burlington, VT (Lake Champlain) down to NYC, via the Hudson River. Don't think it will ever materialize, but it's a nice dream anyway!!!

Mike,
I will drive safely, it's everyone else I worry about. I think some of this Nor'easter may be headed your way!!!

Rob,
Vanessa, Bridget, the name doesn't matter, as long as they're good looking and easy, err cheap!!!

Marty,
If you buy any "special dirt", don't have it delivered by "overnight air". They scan cargo with radiation and that would kill off all the "specialness", go ground freight!!! I bet Mike would deliver it, for a SMALL fee!!!

Rex,
Sounds like a sucky way to send out the old year and bring in the new one!!! My best to you!!!

I gotta pack up the vehicle and head back to Vermont. I will make one more pilgrimage to HF for a few more clamps. If there is ANY room left in my vehicle, then I don't have enough clamps!!! I mean, ya know what they say about never having enough clamps. Just trying to avoid any "lack-of-buyer's remorse"!!!

TTFN…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Does your vacation involve a thong and SPF30???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
PLEASE keep all the snow to yourself. I want the next several months off!!!

Mornin' Jeff,
Enjoy your vaca!!!

Ted,
If you NEVER set the alarm, it won't go off early!!!


----------



## TedW

Today I gotta paint, paint and then paint some more. Tomorrow I want to be back on the kitchen remodeling so I can get that done.


----------



## JL7

Marty, it does if you like running around in below zero weather in a thong….....and I'm certainly not putting that past you…...what are you wearing now?

Rich, I bet it was elves…..I tried to warn you!

Randy, have a great ride, and load up on the clamps, you know what they say about clamps…..

Ted, painting sucks, just saying….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, Ted sucks also …..just saying…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, it looks like the museum was hit by an IED…..


----------



## JL7

Top of the morning to ya Rex….....like Randy said, kind of a crappy schedule you got there for the new year, but you gotta get her done…....hang in there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

The museum is suffering from some wind damage…..


----------



## TedW

Rex, look at it this way… you'll start the new year off with the meds mostly absorbed and dissipated. Hope you manage to squeeze in some shop time.


----------



## TedW

Marty, is that blue snow I see there? That's a sure indication that the soil there is not suitable for planting them special cedar seeds.


----------



## TedW

Jeff, stop asking Marty what he's wearing. This is a fambly thread.


----------



## TedW

Well, I sucked down my coffee.. time to git busy. I'll probably stop in around lunch time to see how much I didn't miss.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, It's so cold outside that the camera lens turned blue…..


----------



## JL7

Sorry, had to run…..heard the garbage truck coming…...forgot about the garbage…....it sucks, I still gotta work on my vacation…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a speedo on. I just got back from a bike ride in the snow…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, The schedule just keeps to it's 21 day cycle, having it at the end of the year is not a problem, but I dread the Monday shot as that has given me problems afterwards.
And Ted, yes I am hoping to get some shop time in this weekend. We have had some high winds over the last 2 days and I am wondering if it has caused any problems at the shop or around it, we'll see. I can really sympathize with you Ted, painting gets old very quickly. Just make sure you do the corners first.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Marty, I just got an email in my spam filter from Svetlana, do you want me to forward it on to you? It's fresh as I have never been near it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bet she could melt your icicle Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Svetlana is an old friend. I had her write you when she was looking for some community service work to do…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Just make an IED, wrapped in paint. Those rooms will be covered in paint in no time!!!

Rex,
I know shop time is very theraputic, so here's wishing you get some! Sop time that is, well get what ever you want!!!

Jeff,
Thongs and a turttleneck, will be all the rage, after you post a few pictures! On second thought skip the pics!!!

Marty,
Do you have snow tires on that bike???

Time to pack up the laptop and hit HF, err, the road! See ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, WHERE IS my "hit the road" post???

It'll probably be pushed along by this post.

Yup, there it is…........


----------



## DamnYankee

Nothing but RAIN here


----------



## JL7

Man, the things I observe when I'm not at work…...did you know the garbage truck does not even come to a full stop? Just does a drive by…......


----------



## JL7

Truth be known Randy…...I did get Darth Vader underwear for Christmas…......last year was Rudolph ….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is what they call a "garbage run"!!!

Gotta go, bye…..


----------



## JL7

Gift cards and 20% off coupons in hand…...I'm off to Rockler…....leaving the Darth Vader at home….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everything is shutting down here. How is everybody suppose to return Christmas gifts if they're closing the malls down???


----------



## superdav721

By the time i get to the end I forget all the answers I was going to give.
thanks
no
yes
yes
Marty whats all that white stuff?


----------



## Bagtown

Geez, I went back to bed for an hour and there's 40 posts.
I don't know what I'd do without you guys.


----------



## gfadvm

Cool vid Dave. I've heard about hanging horseshoes the right way for years and it drives me nuts when I see um hung wrong! Well, our 100% chance for 6-12" snow yesterday produced 0". But it is 16 degrees with 40 MPH N. wind! Not the best day to split firewood but I don't want to run low in this weather. Jeff, Got the pics from the last of my "Jeff Wood" and I'll try to post them later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woke up from my morning nap and looked out the window. I'm going back to bed…..


----------



## Kreegan

Nice, Marty. You should go outside in your Speedo.


----------



## JL7

Rockler trip complete, car wash done - removed about 35 pounds of road salt so gas mileage is improved. The sun is peeking out and actually quite a nice day here…..sorry guys, I know I'll pay for those comments later…...

Andy - looking forward to the project…...

Marty - you can borrow my Cub Cadet snowblower if you wish…..it's a beast…...


----------



## Bagtown

The mosquitoes will never make past that screen Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm gonna need some salt…..


----------



## bandit571

We can see maybe two city blocks, maybe. High winds blowing stuff around,too. Watched an SUV do a donut, in his parking space just down the street, and never left the space. Garbage Truck was going by, and help the dummy get out onto the street. Even the banks have shut down. We'll now when it is really bad, IF Walmart shutsdown….


----------



## DIYaholic

1st leg: 110.8 miles / 2.25 hours = 49.2MPH avg.

Lunch break!!!


----------



## bandit571

Weather Report. Yesterday, that street was cleared off of snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

HF was a quick "in-n-out". Picked up some more clamps & stuff!!!

I figure, if I keep driving, the storm will NEVER catch me!!! Wish me luck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

TV reporting 11-12 inches for my area. The snow is easing up now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about 1 hour ahead of the storm, may have to engage warp drive!!!


----------



## patron

more snow to be here tomorrow
it will come ya'lls way soon too
as it always does

be safe on the roads if you go out

randy safe trip home please 
the shop is calling you

eddie
i hope things are good with you 
and the girls

rex
just bend over 
and smile for the nice ladies 
at the hospital
and get some shop time too

be safe all
and get ready to 
tiptoe over the cliff soon


----------



## DIYaholic

lunch over, time to continue "Operation Fast Traxx".....


----------



## Bagtown

Giddy up Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey, Marty*... I don't know if you noticed, and I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I was peaking through the window, but it appears that your shop is on fire. Just a heads up…


----------



## Bagtown

I thought the same thing when I saw this picture.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This is the latest photo from Marty's shop. Stay tuned for further updates…


----------



## JL7

Marty - Burning Man doesn't start till August…....and technically, they just burn an effigy….....too late?


----------



## Bagtown

Marty.
Stop, drop and roll.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BREAKING NEWS:* It appears that emergency personnel have arrived at Marty's shop. Stay tuned for further updates…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gettin warm in here. Can somebody open a window???


----------



## boxcarmarty

update…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BREAKING NEWS:* Despite reports to the contrary, the fire still rages at Marty's shop. And it's starting to attract curious bystanders…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BREAKING NEWS*: In a display of solidarity, everyone seems to be doing whatever they can to help. Stay tuned for further updates…


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a lot of wildlife around here. But that is a rare shot of a wild bore…..


----------



## TedW

Don't worry Marty… I'll save the cedar seed!

Here's one for all you guys buried in snow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If you can aim a bit higher, there's a 100 amp panel behind that light…..


----------



## TedW

Just can't keep Rex away from a good barbecue.

At least Randy's tryin to help

Okay.. back to work!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, You can come down here and build one of those in my yard…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BREAKING NEWS:* Authorities say they have the fire at Marty's shop under control. No word yet on why that man toasting marshmallows is wearing a pink jacket. Stay tuned for further updates…


----------



## DIYaholic

2nd Leg: 135.1 miles / 2.0 hours = 67.6 MPH avg.
Net ( so far): 245.9 miles / 4.25 miles = 57.9 MPH avg.

I would post a video of " The Talking Heads: Burnin' Down The House", but I'm on my phone while drivi~~~~~~Screeeech, bang, crunch….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BREAKING NEWS:* In a touching conclusion to our story, a local resident has donated a new shop. When we asked what he thought of the generous gift, Marty said "Hmmmmmph, pbthhhhhhhht… Mummmph" and something else I couldn't understand through all the bandages…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*FOLLOW UP STORY:* Marty got out of the burn ward today. With his bandages off he was heard to say "That fire didn't singe my mustache, did it?"










I love a happy ending!

Well, there went my whole afternoon! Darn you Photoshop!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a quick piss, err pit stop!

Marty,
That was an amazing Plastic Surgeon…...
You look much better than before!!!


----------



## superdav721

I go outside cut a tree down, split it and stack it. Fire up the forge, make a few things and then come back in the house to the funnest stuff I have seen in a long time.
Stumpy you are a funny man.


----------



## TedW

Yes Marty, I probably could build one of those in your yard… uh huh… probably could. Hold that thought.

Stumpy… that thar's some funny stuff.


----------



## Bagtown

Hahahahaha
Stumpy, those are some rare pictures.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be setting up my new shop if anybody needs me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

averaged 9 - 9 1/2 inches in most places I measured with drifts around the 30'' area…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found this hideous creature in a snow bank…..


----------



## superdav721

Dogcycle


----------



## DamnYankee

Nice new shop Marty. Whatcha gonna do wit all dat space? Huh?


----------



## DamnYankee

Just rain and more rain here in the Charlotte Metro.


----------



## DamnYankee

Between the Appalachian Mountains and the Gulf Stream we are hard pressed to get snow, particularly this early in the season. The cold front has to push REAL hard over the mountains and over power the Gulf Stream. Usually we get our snow in late January to mid-February, if we get snow. Even then its usually only a few inches and then its gone in a day or two. Usually closes school for a day or two as well due to it melting and re-freezing into ice each day/night. As a Yankee I can tell ya driving on ice is nothing like driving in good northern snow. You can drive in snow, but you only slide on ice. As I've lived here for over 25 years is always interesting to hear fresh Yankee transplants complaining about how people in the south can't drive in the snow, then they find out that we don't really have snow so much as we have ICE. They usually figure this out as they are pulled out of the ditch.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## DIYaholic

With only one (1) mile of Interstate travel to go….
There was a three car accident in front of me!!! I actually missed it by about two or three minutes!!!
Then I check the weather forecast! We are supposed to receive between 12" to 16" of snow by Friday morning!!! I don't think I'll be posting much in the next 2-1/2 days!!! Wish me luck, PLEASE!!!


----------



## superdav721

luck!


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like you already lucky Randy.
But , GOOD LUCK.
Glad you made it all right.


----------



## DIYaholic

We'll probably start plowing around 3:00am and continue for16-18 hours. Then rest for 4 or 5 hours and go out again, for 10 to 12 hours. A nights sleep after that, then 5 or 6 hours of cleanups after the street plows do their thing. Yea ME!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Must be why you get paid the big bucks Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
You may be right, but all those bucks are the same size whether I plow or not. I prefer NOT!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got back. Stumpy seems to have a lot of time on his hands, and it's not shop time.
Hope you get home safe Randy, you will be in demand it seems.

It has been very cold here today and it will stay that way for another couple of days, so it's barricade yourselves in and huddle time. I drove down to the shop as I got back to make sure all was OK, it seems that some tarps have been blown half off, but I didn't get out and go inside the shop, I was just satisfied it was still standing. It's 31F right now and expected to be 23F by the morning, which dictates staying indoors. I managed to move tomorrow's appointment to Friday and do 4 appointments at the hospital them, they don't want me out in the cold so it was easy to change.

I'll be back later …....later


----------



## Kreegan

Well Randy, at least you'll have your* Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of resaw capacity* to come home to. ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, I *saw* that one coming.


----------



## Bagtown

Oooooooo….
Groan


----------



## superdav721

The wife is acting weird, what did I do?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Better than a Flu Shot!

Miss Beatrice,

The church organist, 
Was in her eighties 
And had never been married.

She was admired for her sweetness

And kindness to all.

One afternoon the pastor

Came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room.

She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. 
As he sat facing her old Hammond organ, 
The young minister noticed a cute glass bowl sitting on top of it.

The bowl was filled with water, and in the water floated, of all things, a condom!

When she returned 
With tea and scones, 
They began to chat. 
The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity 
About the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him 
and he could no longer resist.

'Miss Beatrice', he said, 'I wonder if you would tell me about this?' Pointing to the bowl.

'Oh, yes,' she replied, 'Isn't it wonderful? 
I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground. 
The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu All winter.'


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to jam some calories into my little body, call the boss for a game plan, then try to get some sleep.

I'm sure that I'll check in, but won't necessarily have time to post. We'll see…....


----------



## Bagtown

Dave try saying, "I'm sorry" or "you're right dear".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I hope she's not mad at me…..


----------



## TedW

Old eh? That'll show ya Randy!!! Oops.. I mean, good luck, drive safe, be careful out there…


----------



## patron

'yes dear'
and
'right away dear'

saw me thru three wives dave

probably why i was married so long


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm sending you some snow to get you started…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, With my 3 wives it was more like ''What the heck is that noise''. But that's probably where I went wrong…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I hope you're about finished up there. I'll be ready to start tearing out a wall as soon as I get the notion


----------



## TedW

Marty, you might be interested in my upcoming new home improvement website, HomeRepairJournal.com - For People Who Can't Leave Their Walls Alone. Hmm…. I gotta work on that slogan.


----------



## patron

i sure wish i could wash off
the big *'A'* they marked
my forehead with
(that only women can see)

so i might at least 
be able to talk with one again

it is like a fire hydrant thing
so any woman can tell who and what you are imagined to be
their way of closing ranks

always seemed funny
they only like you when you are already spoken for


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Today, well, it was cold today.
It was in the forties, but for me, that's cold.
I went to the shop and built a fire in the wood heater. 
I sat there for a bit.
That warm cozy fire seemed to ease the tension in my back and knee. 
I am having issues with my right knee lately too.
Anyway, the fire made my back and knee feel a little less painful.
So I said the hell with it.
I rolled my fat butt over to get coffee and several issues of ShopNotes.
I spent all day stoking that fire and reading wood porn.
How was ya'll's day?


----------



## TedW

Oh, and no not quite finished up there. I'll be picking at it for a couple more hours then finish up tomorrow morning. After that I'll head back over to work on the kitchen, which is far out of reach of my computer.


----------



## TedW

That sounds relaxing, William. I have an electric radiator and a pile of 1970's ww magazines. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## superdav721

Marty did it. He told about the seeds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, After surviving the blizzard of 2012, I'm ready for a little 40* temps. Throw another log on the fire and pass the wood porn…..


----------



## TedW

I hear somebody went and told him he could roast the seeds and eat them, and now his shop burns down. Coincidence?


----------



## TedW

And in a snowstorm even!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I think Stumpy is somehow responsible for that. The investigators are looking into it now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He was trying to get my cedar seeds to use for his personal gain…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm trying to post projects guys.
I'll get to a certain point and trying to load photos it's like everything just freezes. 
A loooooooooooooooong time goes and that bar just keeps moving saying that it's loading.
I am tempted to just refresh page.
That usually involves starting over from scratch though,
Because I've never figured out how to pull up a draft of something you've started around here.


----------



## Bagtown

William, things seem pretty backed up on here tonight.
I was a while posting that mallet project.
Took me three tries.


----------



## TedW

How large are the photos? That might have something to do with it, especially if their server is busy.


----------



## Bagtown

Randy;


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

FINALLY!
First post this evening is posted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaaaand,
The second post.


----------



## DIYaholic

After driving 8.5 hours, I'm finding it hard to wind down….
That sucks, as I need to be up at 3:00am and plow for 16-18 hours!!!

Ted,
Tell me more about that special dirt. That should put me to sleep…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what advice to offer Randy.
After long trips, all I usually want to do is go to bed and pass out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Come to think of it though,
On long trips, I'm usually hurting and taking meds the whole way.
I wonder if the meds put me to sleep or the trip itself?


----------



## Bagtown

Havin a hot whiskey punch myself.
That should help me sleep tonight.
Course I don't have to get up at 3:00am


----------



## TedW

mmm… that sounds delicious, Mike. Have one for me too!

Okay gang.. I'm skating off again. I'm going to cut in around the bathroom then paint some trim. Then I can call it a day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On my second hot whiskey punch Mike. I should have any trouble sleeping. But, I haven't had any trouble sleeping all day…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Have fun Ted.
I'll just lay here and watch the paint dry.
That might put me to sleep.

Now then, where is the Bailey's???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Have a drink, eat something, have another drink, go to work at 3am, pull off in a parking lot and take a nap. Or am I the only one that does that???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad to hear you pull into a parking lot first Marty.
I've been seeing a lot of truck drivers lately that seem to be napping withough pulling off the road.


----------



## gfadvm

GREAT Stumpy pics of the conflagaration at Marty's. Jeff_ I posted the last of your wood but you'll have to do the blue link thingy to get it here. Dave- I sent my forge, jigs, and all my spur making stuff home with my son in law this afternoon. Kinda sad but glad to have it out of my shop space.


----------



## JL7

Here ya go Andy - Very Nice!


----------



## patron

wood


----------



## superdav721

Andy if its what you wanted its for the best.
Stay warm Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm signing off. I can't sleep, when I keep seeing projects that I have to comment on.

You guys have fun, in my absence. See all y'all in a day or two, maybe three or four after I recuperate!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZsaltzzzzzzzzzplow~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Well, I cut in the bathroom walls but the trim will wait till tomorrow. Who'd a thunk skating off half the day could be so tiring? If this is any indication, Randy watching the paint dry is going to be exhausting!

*Randy*, no special dirt for you till you buy some of those special cedar seeds from Dave.


----------



## Kreegan

Night all. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Jeff. I'll get that figured out some day. NOT!


----------



## TedW

Long grain glue joints! Now I get it!


----------



## DIYaholic

2:30am!!! It time to do battle with the Frosted Flakes….
And I ain't talking 'bout Tony the Tigers sugar coated breakfast cereal!!!

I'll see ya, when I see ya…..


----------



## patron

be safe out there randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're about 6 hours into it now Randy. Only 42 to go…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*UPDATE*: After a lengthy investigation the perpetrators responsible for Marty's shop fire have been brought to justice. When asked about their motive Roy claimed it was revenge in behalf of all those tools Marty killed and nailed to the wall outside his shop.


----------



## TedW

g'mornin all

late

see ya


----------



## superdav721

RITFLMAO


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
It's the official Freeze your ass off day here.

Been guilty of the instant nap syndrome which has occurred many times over the past 24 hours, luckily I feel none the worse for it. Coffee is good, now for some Baileys oatmeal.

I'll catch up with all the chatter after the oatmeal, glad to know everyone survived the winter weather.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - this one's for you…...if I remember correctly, you posted about these Colt brad point bits….....good tip….not that expensive and they cut nice…...

Just because, I built the little magnetic holder thingy to stick on the side of the drill press…...


----------



## DIYaholic

8 hours: round one is done!
A quick bite to eat, then…
Round two begins…....


----------



## Kreegan

That's pretty nifty, Jeff. I should make something like that.


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, so sleepy today. No energy to do anything, not that there's anything to do at work. All the full timers are on vacation, so us contractors just sit around staring at each other and getting paid well to do so. Gotta love corporate America…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's a nice drill bit holder you made Jeff, I went the easy route for $5 and got one of these:









I do like these bits and I have been adding some bits to the basic set, not all the sizes, but I have a 3/4" that cuts as good as a Forstner bit and takes less time. I also got the base metric set and will add to that later.
I always look at posts where someone has good reviews on small items that they find useful or better.
There are other items I have found to be in that category, I'll look around and post some.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like fun Randy! How much snow so far?? Remember, you gotta bet 14" to win!

Thanks Rich…...what's you're line of work? Just curious.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lots of chattering ,stumpy that was funny ,internet been up and down sense that strom blew thur but seems to be soild now ,

Jeff very cleaver


----------



## JL7

Rex - don't look to closely at the holder I made, cause you will realize that I'm not smart enough to know that 11/32 is smaller than 3/8…......opps…


----------



## JL7

Morin' eddie…....you survived the storm…...that's good…..what you up to?


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Fellas,

Been up early this morning.
Job Hunting.
Most places are closed or the person I need to speak to won't be back until the middle of next week.
Oh well…
Back to the shop.
Carving a bowlish vessel thing.

Have fun Randy.
Storm is supposed to hit here late today.
Temperature has to get warmer before it can snow.
My shovel is ready to go.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea it was a bit windy ,just another day in paradise


----------



## JL7

Mornin' Bags, the shovel is ready, but what about you?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

picked these up a while back for 30 bucks ;heres a storage for bits found at a garage sale, the thing was for spices but the bits fit in there perfect


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i ran out of coffee and tring some of your hot tea and think you may be right lipton just aint got it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

randy it look like some major snow heading yalls way ,snow blowers may get a workout


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, here's the rest of the story …...
Lipton is an old store named after Thomas Lipton in the 1800's. They expanded to have quite a few small grocery and provisions stores in the UK, tea was their base product and they sold perishable groceries, often measured and packaged at the time of purchase. It was a highly revered provisions store.
In the later 20th century, Lipton's was bought by different businesses and corporate conglomerates, which divided up the company. The tea Lpiton sold was "legendary", so the brand was used as a "come on" to sustain and increase tea sales, and the tea was a far cry from the original because the quality was reduced to increase profits. I believe the current owner of the Litpon brand is Pepsico …... need I say more? It is crap now. If you want good tea, you have to go beyond our shores for a manufacturer.


----------



## Kreegan

Jeff, I'm a software developer. I work at Prime Therapeutics in Eagan on a contract right now.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex and Eddie, we drink King Cole Tea here in the maritimes.


----------



## JL7

Good idea on the bit holder eddie…..I like re-purposing!

Rich - sounds like fun! Good line of work around here, especially with all the medical companies….....now quit reading and get to work!


----------



## JL7

A guy at work was going to throw out this pristine 5 foot section of bowling lane….......what?? He thought it was ugly…..

It is now undergoing surgery for it's new life as ? Not sure yet….....


----------



## TedW

I know you'll make it pretty, Jeff. But first thing you gotta do is pry those metal bars out of it, or you'll never get that joint to close. Hope that helps.

btw, nice rescue!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Ted, but I took your advice and the whole thing just feel apart…...


----------



## TedW

oopsie…

Are you going to put it back together?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Sorry to hear about the bad glue joints. I'm sure you'll be able to make something else with it… I know, How about a bowling alley???


----------



## JL7

Believe it or not - they don't use glue on the old bowling lane, just spiral nails…...BTW, need any spiral nails?










Surfaced two sides, now the beautiful Maple starts to appear…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a similar problem with this wall today. I removed one loose nail, and all the drywall fell off…..


----------



## JL7

Man - that is some CLEAN drywall…......


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - congrats on the top 3!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may be getting a little ahead of myself cuz I'm not sure what I'm building yet…..


----------



## JL7

Me neither Marty…....


----------



## JL7

And if I did, I may have forgotten already….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Supposedly, There is a breakfast nook in that wall somewhere. I'm gonna try to find it…..


----------



## JL7

This photo shows how far from flat the bowling lane was - see the gap…....this is the effect of the floor sanders they use…......next time you have a crappy day at the bowling alley, just blame it on the incompetent floor sanding guy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That keeps ya out of the gutter…..


----------



## TedW

What should I add to my eggnog, rum or brandy?

Never mind, I already added brandy.

Wow, this stuff has quite a kick! Too bad I'm not done working yet. But no big deal, I'm just doing electrical and running the new gas line.. what could possibly go wrong?

Marty, are those studs 24" OC? That would never go over here in the civilized world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Actually they are from left to right, 20, 20, 17, 20…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW *Jeff*, that broke my heart to see you tear that bowling ally chunk up! Those things make fantastic bench tops! You should have put it on Craigslist and sold it to a woodworker for 75 bucks and bought yourself a bunch of maple boards!


----------



## DIYaholic

Round 1 & 2 have been completed! 15.5 hours later!!!
A quick bite to eat,
Watch the news, the weather really,
Then sleep for 4 hours and at it again…..


----------



## TedW

Randy, I didn't really wish this on you for saying I'm old.. it just happened.


----------



## TedW

Marty, I don't think they had measuring tools when that wall was built. In fact, if those studs are plumb, it's probably only due to gravity.


----------



## bandit571

This will teach me to work in the shop in a foul mood..









The more I tried to work it out, the more splits would show up. I even saw a clamp go flying across the room! Bench will be redesigned. less complicated stuff, maybe a sliding dovetail instead of all them M&Ts. Too many joints! And not a one for me. either! All of this happened will I was sober! maybe that was the problem! A Sober Irishman in the shop?

Begorah!


----------



## JL7

Oh Crap….it's snowing now here too…......Randy…...if you have a minute to swing by between naps…...

Stumpy….no worries on the bowling lane…..it will live again…..this time flat and tight…...(did I just say that?).......I've restored a few other chunks of bowling lane in the past….and keeping it in it's original form is not that glamorous….in my opinion…...you would have to sacrifice the original patina to flatten it anyways, and with the nails, it behaves a little bit like a tambour door on a roll top desk….it flexes. The joints loosen up and just fill with crap….....

All my work surfaces in the shop are built out of (restored) bowling lane and I have no regrets….....


----------



## JL7

WOOD


----------



## TedW

PULP


----------



## TedW

Damn, Bandit.. what happened? I'm drinking some spiked eggnog.. maybe I should have a swig for you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cellulose


----------



## DIYaholic

Since I need to awaken at 11:00p, I thinkz itz timez forz meez to getz some zzzzzzzzz!!!

Nytol,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

LIGNIN


----------



## JL7

Surfaced four sides…......










Just add glue…..


----------



## TedW

So Jeff, just how many quarts of glue did that take?

Nice looking slab by the way.


----------



## TedW

LUMBER


----------



## JL7

PARTICLE BOARD…...oops….that's Stumpy's…..


----------



## JL7

No glue yet Ted…..haven't figured out what it is yet…....but it takes a bit…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've seen some awesome work benches made from bowling alley sections.

20, 20, 17, 20…..???
When I worked construction (man that was a long time ago), a single stud found in the walls with over sixteen inches between centers and the house construction failed inspection.

Rex, after reading your Lipton story, I think I may have to one day find out from you the best tea for me to try and give it another shot. I've tasted Lipton and similar, and I hate tea. I tasted some tea years ago I liked, but have no idea what kind or brand it was. My biggest gripe with tea is, I live in the south. For some odd reason, most people here in the south drink sweet tea. Tea, with sugar in it, tastes to me like sour syrup. If I have to drink it, it has to be unsweetened.


----------



## TedW

William, I drink a lot of green tea.. unsweetened and I make it strong. I like the taste and it's also very healthy. I think it lowers cholesterol but more importantly it tastes good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I feel like I have been around the world today.
I looked EVERYWHERE for a toy xylophone. 
You used to see them on every toy aisle in any store you walked in.
Things have changed though.
The only thing I found was something that looked like a xylophone,
Except it was just button you push and was battery operated. 
I finally found one though at a dollar store.
I had to buy two to get enough keys for what I'm needing.
This is my next project. 
I hope to start on it tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, my coffee tastes real good too.
It is not as good for you.
I like it strong, preferably french roast.
You know what else is good though?
*TEQUILA*


----------



## Bagtown

I love that project William.
Looking forward to that one.


----------



## bandit571

I don't drink coffee, period! I have sitting beside me, though a large cup of hot tea. Made with TWO baggies, some Bailey's caramel creamer, and some brown sugar. Don't have any Jack for it, though.


----------



## Bagtown

About 6" of snow out there so far…


----------



## JL7

That is a cool pattern William…..I was just looking at that one yesterday…..thinking that's cool…...small world.


----------



## Kreegan

That looks like some kind of Rube Goldberg machine, William. Looking forward to that one too.


----------



## Bagtown

Waiting for the snow fairy to show up and take this stuff away…
Hey Randy.


----------



## TedW

And Christian Brothers Brandy! 

I also drink my coffee real strong, thanks to a past girlfriend straight off the boat from Bulgaria… hmmmm.. memories…. But anyway..

Pretty much anything I drink, I like it strong. And I never met an "acquired taste" that was worth acquiring. If I like it, great. If I don't, no thanks. When I first tasted green tea I thought to myself, needs to be stronger.

That marble chest looks like a lotta fun!


----------



## TedW

Mike, I hate to break it to you but the snow fairy doesn't take the snow away. Quite to the contrary.. she brings more of the shi… uh, snow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't usually share farcebook crap,
But I just seen a sign on there that fits me like a glove.

I didn't do it.
Oh wait.
You mean that.
Yea, I done that.


----------



## patron

new double wing
andy box


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let me share with ya'll about the marble chest.
I've wanted to build it for some time.
Everytime I thought about it though,
I was short on cash and didn't want to order the plans.
I visited Chips, a fellow lumberjock last week.
There, in his foyer, was the marble chest.
He practically had to pull me away from it. 
Anyway, he gave me the plans.
So I vowed to start on it as soon as I finished those projects for my wife and son.
That's why I've been gathering parts today.
I want to start on it before someone (wife) decides on me starting something else first.


----------



## JL7

Check out Ryan's work…....he's a teenager but really knows his stuff….....


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks David. You knew I was going to ask someone! Jeff- That Top 3 thingy was all your fault!


----------



## JL7

Not even close Andy…....you nailed it. I knew you wood too….....


----------



## superdav721

What up.
Wood!
Video tomorrow.
Randy hang in there.


----------



## TedW

William, that thing has been going around facebook. It makes me laugh every time I see it. My brother posted it a couple of weeks ago and I'm guessing whatever it was… yeah, he done it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would


----------



## JL7

I gotta say Marty…..thats funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off guys.
Yes, I know I'm off in the head, but that's not what I meant.
I was just browsing around Netflix and came across Robocop.
I haven't seen it in years and my kids have never seen it,
So I'm hooking up to the television so everyone can watch.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Kreegan

How much wood we talking here? 100 board feet? More?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Give that double dove a try…..


----------



## superdav721

Double dove?


----------



## JL7

Here Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I find the bow a bit intriguing too…..


----------



## patron

when you finish that wall marty

maybe make some for your slippers

little pink ones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are crazy but gotta love ya lol, thanks for the crazeys


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have thought of doing a handcut twist in that. Thats all I did was think about it. To me the bow is the icing in the cake.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your right Jeff that Ryan hit a home run on that bow box


----------



## superdav721

Check this out guys.


----------



## TedW

Dave, post that over at woodmutts. I would but I'm eating


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, You got a picture of a finished double twisted dovetail?
I'm confuzed.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Druid did this. I know how to do the joint and put one joint together. He wont tell how he assembled the cube.
John is a super nice guy. But we all have our secrets.


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave….


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…........:*)*


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

John Bohnam, Robert Plant, Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones…...

I don't have to work tomorrow…so…..


----------



## superdav721

Somebody needs to have an entertaining show around here.
Gee wiz.


----------



## superdav721

I was in Yazoo City one mid day about 20 something years ago. There was a grocery store every body went to for a sandwich. Well I go in for lunch and there stands Robert and Jimmy getting a sandwich. I froze and couldn't speak. They were getting info on a blues album they were doing.


----------



## JL7

Plenty cool Dave…....that's pretty cool company…...


----------



## JL7

Couldn't speak…..don't speak…..


----------



## JL7

Check this out…...


----------



## JL7

Wait for the guitar on this one…....


----------



## JL7

The real deal….David Gilmour…..


----------



## JL7

It's Late…....


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is good, also with a splash of amaretto in it. Like a good kiss, hot wet and sweet.

All the lights in the kitchen are now permanently wired. The wall was moved to its proper place and some of the framing changes are done. I anticipate finishing the framing changes this evening.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Ham,

Amaretto sounds good.

Well, its our 28th anniversary today.
Gonna make some hollandaise sauce for Eggs Benedict this morning.
Some nice strip loins ready for supper.

There's about a foot of snow out there and the plow just finally went by.
Aaaaannnnnnnd, it's turning to rain.
There goes my shoulder.

Have a grand day gents.

Mike


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary, Mike! 
Isn't it amazing how snow seems to make things quieter outside?


----------



## TedW

Happy anniversary, Mike

Good morning splinter junkies.. I can't believe I woke up at 4:30 and can't go back to sleep.

Well, may as well get an early start. Have to do a few touch ups in the apartment I painted, and an overall clean up. Not sure yet, whether I'll do any work on the kitchen remodel. Reading about *Ham's* kitchen remodel done tired me out.


----------



## Gene01

Christmas in Tucson with my son and his fiancee was great! Warmer (but not much!) than up here on the mesa. Christina is of Mexican descent and we spent a lot of time with her EXTENDED family. Those folks Know how to celebrate! Great fun! Great food! 
Went out to a great Vietnamese restaurant and had some amazing Pho. I think that's spelled it right. Anyhow, it's a rice noodle soup that comes with all sorts of savory greens on the side that you can add to your taste. The choices of meats for the soup were seafood, chicken, rare beef slices and beef balls. I chose the balls, thinking they would be spiced meat balls, kinda like Albondigas or Italian wedding soup. They weren't! They were sliced gonads. 
Not a problem. Mountain oysters have always been a favorite of mine.
It was a wonderful treat for the palate. 
My son found an old Craftsman shoulder plane for me as a Christmas gift. I *think* it's a shoulder plane. Open on one side, two throats, and solid iron. No wooden handle. It's missing the fence. A quest, I guess. 
He also gave me a portable DVD player for use in the shop. That will be quite handy since the wife refuses to let me take the desk top or the lap top to the shop.
Now I just gotta figure out how to burn U tube videos to a DVD.


----------



## TedW

Wow Gene, you had quite the international Christmas. Coincidentally, I also had pho for Christmas dinner. My brother and his better half took me out to my favorite Vietnamese restaurant. I eat pho (spelled pho, pronounced fuh) about once a week. My favorite is with beef and tenons.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Putting the cube together is a piece of cake. Just fill the openings with wood filler and stain…..

Nice playlist Jeff…..

Happy anniversary, Mike…..

Ted, Reading about Ham's kitchen inspired me to start mine. Now I'm just waiting for him to come down and finish mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

pho….. I thought it was pronounced fooie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was hoping to go get wall parts today but we have more snow coming in…..


----------



## Gene01

Ted,
I had eaten Pho twice before. Once in Phoenix and it was delicious. The meat in that one was beef tripe and rare beef slices. Then….I tried it again in an Albuquerque restaurant advertised as "Vietmanese" Cuisine. Showed to our table by a fellow whose native language was ( I believe) Serbian. Waitress was Native American and the cook appeared to be Indian. Not the best soup! Marty's pronunciation would have been generous.
But the place in Tucson was highly recommended by Christina and Nathaniel and they do know how to pick 'em.


----------



## Kreegan

Happy anniversary, Mike!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Happy anniversary Mike.

Just a quick post to let you know today is my chemo day at the hospital, so I'll be gone most of the day.
Did not have time to see all the videos, I'll do that when I come back.

In the meantime, I hope everyone has a great day, even Randy. Have fun guys and be careful, especially those in frostbite zones.


----------



## Kreegan

We've got about 2 1/4 inches of snow on the ground and I haven't seen hide nor hair of the plows. I'm working from home today. I've got both heaters going out in the garage. Going to head out there in a bit and see if I can do something with all the wood I've accumulated lately.


----------



## patron

happy anniversary !

a benedictine blessing this morning

and striped to the loins 
by dinner

priceless


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morning Nubbers!

Cold and dry here, rain finally past through.

My shopping quest for a bandsaw on Wednesday was a flop as the place I plan to purchase my BS from was closed. I am going there shortly though. I decided to go with the Shop Fox W1706 14" with riser. The place I am buying it from has it on sale all tricked out for $580 whereas Woodcraft's Rikon is back to $950.


----------



## superdav721

Happy anniversary Mike.
It looks like me you and Rex have it right here at the end of the year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It sounds like Randy is goofing off again if you haven't seen any plows yet…..


----------



## DIYaholic

73 Posts, I AIN'T GOT THE ENERGY TO READ THEM ALL!!!

Round 3 is over, 13 hours later!!! Now we get to deal with equipment malfunctions! Yipee!!! I'll get some sleep, when I die!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My day is FINALLY over! 14.5 in all. 16.0 + 14.5 = 30.5, all with 4 hours of sleep in between. I just hope I don't need to go out again tonight. Time will tell…..

As soon as I finish my coffee, I'm having a well deserved Cold one, or two then chow down a convenience store fish fillet. For some reason, I'm veeeery hungry. Could be that I haven't eaten since dinner last night!!!

Way too many posts to cipher throug, so here are some generic replies:
WOW! Awesome!!!
Do you really think that will work?
Rex, is there ANY Bailey's left?
Who needs "special" dirt, when Marty has TONS of BS!!!

I may wander the halls of LJ, scour CL for tool/machine gloats or perhapxx
\pp
l.,mjkl;;,ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## Kreegan

Turned my second complete bowl (I rough turned one other, but that doesn't count) today. I haven't the foggiest idea what wood this is. I got it in a blank assortment box from Craft Supplies USA. It's hard as hell. My wife is going to use it as a salt bowl for cooking, which means I need to make a lid for it.



















I also turned another apple for my boy and a stouter tool handle for my carbide lathe chisel. Even with both heaters going, it was freezing in the garage. Work 2 mins, warm hands for a min, work 2 mins, warm hands for a min. LOL


----------



## TedW

Like I said Gene, you had quite the international holiday, LOL

If you ever get to Chicago be sure to look me up… I'll turn you onto the best authentic pho restaurant this side of the Pacific.

Rich, that wood wasn't hard as hell… it was frozen!

Light sprinkling of snow here… I think mostly lake effect. I salted the walks yesterday and that was enough (so far) to keep them clear.


----------



## Bagtown

Napped for a good portion of the afternoon after shoveling in the rain.
Snowing again.
Shoulder is shot.
I need a tractor.

Strip loins are seasoned and awaiting the jacket potatoes finishing in the oven.
Portuguese wine (trio do thinto) is breathing.
Gonna brush my teeth again. 

Can't barbecue tonight.
Too cold and windy for me.

Thanks for the good wishes fellas.
David, you can see the humour in everything.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Videos and projects and other stuff if you care.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/baby-shelf/


----------



## Kreegan

In honor of Gene, the wife and I had pho for dinner. Can't beat it on a cold day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy 28th anniversary,Mike ,


----------



## TedW

Videos and projects and other stuff.. oh my!


----------



## TedW

I think I got bit by the flu bug.. I need pho!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Love your latest forgings. A shoeing rasp makes a cool looking BIG knife. Don't grind the teeth off, just lay them down with the hammer. Creats a snakeskin effect. Keep postin .


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Andy.
A lot!


----------



## bandit571

Let me know when you start to make these…









I spent half a day sharpening them up.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit knife making is a WHOLE different world.
Let me get past hinges and nails.


----------



## superdav721

Where did every body go?


----------



## superdav721

Hello!


----------



## bandit571

Must be their curfew?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

interesting
video Marty ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where did Dave go???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hows your girl doing ,and your videos looking great


----------



## bandit571

Pub Crawl?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening eddie, I must have landed in the midnight shift…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes forging on us


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been working on SketchUp. Didn't realize how late it was…..


----------



## superdav721

Im here Marty.
She is fine. She was having contractions earlier but they stopped. Her mother was know to spit them out a little early.
Thank you Eddie, I have fun making them.


----------



## superdav721

I am thinking about a Movie then bed.
I have got to get some firewood tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

I just woke up.


----------



## TedW

Movie then bed.. just be sure to keep 'em in that order if you plan on posting it. The firewood too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Marty ,Ted ,bandit and Dave , fire wood may be needed going to get to 29 in the next day r so


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted you got any new neighbors yet ,r r you still able to use you TS


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did all the day shift go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## TedW

I think they move in the 1st. Didn't get much shop time… too busy with kitchen remodel, painting 2 apartments and working on WoodMutts.com, which nobody seems to have noticed I deleted it and started over. I don't blame them.. it was a boring website. But I'm changing that now. Everybody who wants to will have to sign up again. Somebody could have told me it was a boring website. I'm not opposed to constructive criticism.. in fact, I respect an appreciate it. But that's neither here nor there any more. I'll announce the new website when it's ready and those who want to partake are welcome to do so. Oh, but about shop time.. I'm saving money for a nice quiet scroll saw. William's work has inspired me to go in that direction. Now that I have set my table saw up to resaw my 3" wide pieces of wood, I don't want to cut them… change of plans. How ya doing, Eddie?


----------



## TedW

Nice plan Marty. Are you going to take down the rest of the old wall or build into it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The old wall will come completely out and replaced with the new bar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Do you use SketchUp???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted just hanging in there ,yea a scrool saw would be a lot less of noise,and Willam has shown the stuff it can create

Marty look like you are getting scetch up down ,tried it but its a lot to learn , some over head lights would work there


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, The upper frame work is for lighting…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i take it that is not a load bearing wall there, a open floor plan would look great there,
maybe a nice designed column post on the end


----------



## boxcarmarty

It is a load bearing wall. That is why I have to run a 2×8 header…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i dont know where Ted went off to ,playing in the hall ways of LJ ,i cant help much on sketchup but Ted seem pretty well versed in this computer stuff, stumpy seems to play with it a lot too,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

these hands on nite shift are of a diffrent cut of wood , think it has to do with the moon or something .David will be around before long he has the most seniority i usely ask him r Rex as both are seasoned bull sh#&ers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

I was just gonna email him the file to look over if he had SketchUp…..


----------



## TedW

I played with sketch-up about a year ago.. don't have it installed any more. I use pencil and paper for laying out cabinets and stuff. And Fireworks for doing any online sketches. Sketch-up is a great program. Maybe I should install it again. If you want some feedback or anything, I probably don't need to see drawings for that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just trying to figure out what's gonna work and look the best…..


----------



## superdav721

I use paper and pencil.
I hate computers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a breakfast bar and cabnit for storage is always nice to have ,and a wet bar and wine rack and a ice box and a…..........this really isnt helping is it Marty im going to go get a cut of coffee :0


----------



## TedW

Two things that strike me right off the bat is that the stud against the wall should go into the wall, so you won't have that bump-out. Also, if you run the header full span you won't need that support column breaking things up, giving a more open view as Eddie mentioned.

To take it a big step farther, the header could be set into the ceiling completely out of view, but doing that would be a whole lot of extra work, probably add a day or two to the project.


----------



## superdav721

Where is Rex?


----------



## TedW

Today was his chemo day so he's probably exhausted and resting.


----------



## superdav721

Rex I know your reading this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, Referring to the stud against the wall, I assume you are talking about the red one. I'm not sure that I can place it into that wall. And running the header full span with the green one would span an additional 4 ft across a doorway which would require a 12 inch header now…..









explain how you would set it into the ceiling out of view…..


----------



## TedW

"explain how you would set it into the ceiling out of view….."

Well first off, it's a lot of work.. easy for me to sit back and say what can be done since I'm not the one who would have to do it. Likewise, I could tell a customer what I would like to do, but I'm not the one who has to pay me to do it. That said…

The ceiling joists would have to be supported on both sides, the existing wall, header and all that removed. Then the joists would have to be cut out to receive the new header. Slip the header into place, then attach the joists with joist hangers.

No part of the job would be easy, but the hardest part would be getting straight cuts in the joists. What I do is use a circular saw to get as much of the cut as I possibly can, then finish it off with a reciprocating saw. Or better yet, a jig saw with a long blade.

Working overhead in tight spaces like that is a real back breaker. I would tend to set up a plank to work from, rather than trying to work from a step ladder.

As for setting that red stud into the wall, there can only be one reason it won't go in there - if something else is already there. If so, then that is already transferring the load, so just attach the header to it instead. You can use a steel bracket to attach it. Of course, check and make sure whatever is in the wall is indeed structural. Not actually looking at it, I'm just going by what makes sense to me.


----------



## HamS

Marty,

What is above this wall? second story or attic? I got out the handy dandy calculator and for an 8 ft span a 2×8 is right on the edge of not big enough to support a live floor above it. That being said, It looks in the picture like the drywall of the ceiling goes right on top of the plate of the wall which means it is load bearing but not structural if that makes any sense. I always overbuild everything, but I would use the 2×12 and open up the space above the doorway as well. Your designer may not like that idea though.

I am sealing part of the stone today, as well as going into the plant. It is inventory time and one of the departments 'found' three million dollars more inventory than they were supposed to have. We now have to lfind who was short. At least they found inventory and did not lose it. I am only supposed to do the computers, but I always get drawn into this: The computer says, no it says, Hey Ham what does it really say?I tell them and no one believes it is right, then everyone has to count some more to prove the other guy wrong. Funny thing is the guy that usually ends up being right is the guy whose name is on the building, even when he is wrong. He is a good guy though and we are all thankful that they keep the plant here and not wove to Mexico or Taiwan.

Good Morning Guys.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!
I am all lamed up today with a sprained ankle. Probably didn't help it by moving and setting upnmy new BS. 
As I posted earlier I went with the Shop Fox W1706. Based on the firts test cut I LIKEY!
Weather here is heavy overcast wet and cold in low 30s


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Ted was correct, yesterday was chemo day and I arrived home around 5 pm. It was a tiring day, so all I did was to have a meal and stay in the warm, napping in between TV.
Reading through all the posts to catch up is a pain, so I have to skip some and go back to read and view those I had to skip over.

It is surprising how we all have our preferred ways of making plans "our ways". As a former AutoCad guru, one would think that I use it a lot - wrong, I hardly ever touch it as I it doesn't fit what I do (or try to do) now unless it would be for a set of designs or plans to sell. If anyone thinks that Sketchup is a traditional CAD program - dream on, it operates as a visual picture producer and is very difficult for CAD users to comprehend.
I do a lot of hand drawn "thumbnail sketches" or designs on drawing pads which suit me just fine for WW. I also have a full size drafting table and machine head from years back when we used to do it all manually, and I have set it up in the shop specifically to do full size layouts for templates etc., something which you can't do with cad or Sketchup when you need an A or B series printout. You can of course use your printer to print many stick together 8-1/2×11 pages of your work is computer generated, but YUK.
Basically it's what works for the individual, but if I was into mechanical engineering design again, AutoCad would be the way to go.

William ( and others), I'll get back to you all about the "Tea" subject and hopefully give some good choices and a little education (yes I do have a teacher's cert), sharing knowledge as this site proves is a wonderful thing to do. This thread is so special because it is not just limited to WW knowledge, you can even get a well rounded education here too. 

Must get another coffee …....be back


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another 3 inches roughly last night on top of the 9 1/2 from Wednesday. Guess I'll be shoveling shi…. I mean snow again today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, I understand what you're saying and I figured that was what you were talking about. I will be able to look at that wall better (red stud) when I get it opened up today. I like the idea of removing the green header above the doorway and making it one span. My main reason for leaving a support there was to have someplace to put a light switch for the kitchen light. (as seen in the old wall) I think it would look nicer if it was open.

*Ham,* The existing wall is 6 1/2ft and another 4ft for the doorway. So yes, a 12 inch header would be needed. That would span up to 12ft with a 250lb rating…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Have you considered TJs? They will handle more weight with less width than solid wood. You might be able to span the bar AND the door way with one length. It would probably mean opening the wall behind the red stud and adding studs, though. What's available on the other side of the door way? 
Ahh, just saw your last response. If you can afford the 12" decrease in head room, a 12" headr would be cheaper. Like Ham, I tend to over build, so I'd double up on the 12" header. Or, go with the less wide TJ.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Busy, busy.
Started the new project yesterday.

Ted, when is your site going to be up again? 
I don't think it was boring per sey.
I would like to see blogging there.
I prefer that over the facebook style.
I hate facebook.

Rex, I look forward to the tea discussion.
Do me a favor.
Drop me a PM or email and let me know the post number.
I miss posts often when I'm working on a big project.
The one I'm on now is a time consuming one.

Dave, love the knife.
Love the entertaining video styles.
Hate the fact that I haven't been able to get down your way.

Marty, I have had the train project on my mind.
Do you have a good quality lathe and are you good at using it?
I have some tiny train wheels I need made on the lathe.
Mine doesn't seem to be up to the task.

Eddie, I don't know who has seniority around here.
I think Rex and I have the most senior moments though.
Both of our minds are like swiss cheese.

Randy, stop drinking.
It isn't even nine in the morning yet.
Go cut something on your band saw.

I'm off to the shop folks.
I left parts glued up last night.
I'm anxious to unclamp and get to work. 
I have to get a fire going first though.
It's cold.
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene*, I'm going with the 2×12's over the manufactured header cuz I'm a tight @$$. Loosing the 12 inches of headspace won't be a problem…..

*William*, Not a problem. Send me your dimensions…..


----------



## TedW

Marty, you don't have to go with a 12"... you could double or tripple 8" boards. That would be the more practical approach. If it is a load bearing wall, that means there is a wall above it. Using 12" would mean cutting into the bottom of that wall and a whole lot more work. You want to use the same 8" or 10" as the joists. Also, microlams or as Gene mentioned TJs (not sure what TJs are but assuming it's an engineered lumber) would be more rigid.

William, you are exactly right on.. WoodMutts will be a blogging site. As you can see, I installed WordPress (assuming you're familiar with it). I'm setting it up so each member has their own blog, complete with a choice of design and features. When I saw nobody was using the facebook like thing, I realized it was the wrong way to go. I'm just glad I realized it before there were other members, besides us nubbers. I hope to get it ready during this weekend.

Well sawdust (and plaster dust) junkies, I have to go finish that paint job so it's not hanging over my head. Just one small ceiling to paint, then clean up and get back to work on WoodMutts.

Later Gaters!


----------



## superdav721

Rex is Back!!!!!
William I aint going no where


----------



## Gene01

Ted,
My bad. TJs (Truss joists) are not correct. I've used them as headers but only because they were in place where I *added* a doorway. They are a wooden I beam looking thing. Plenty strong.
Weyerhauser calls the beam I was thinking of Parallam Beams. Stainable if dry wall sheathing isn't desired. Engineered, as you said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, according to my charts, a double 2×12 (douglas fir) will span 12ft at 250lbs. which is an attic load. Engineered lumber would be stronger, but also more expensive. And like I said, I'm a tight @$$.....

Here is the bar with service pack 1 and 2 installed. The stud was set into the wall and the header is a doubled 2×12 with a 10 1/2ft span. The open bar has been wrapped around. I think I'm gonna have to use corbels for support under the top.

Opinions, Yes, No, Maybe, Does Stumpy need a match???


----------



## TedW

I like it! When I (and Eddie) mentioned getting rid of the support, I did wonder about a good way to finish that end. The wrap around conter looks nice. But yeah, definitely needs corbels. I think a couple of these might do the trick…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/76495

I missed the part about "not" setting the header into the joists (thought I had you sold on that idea), which is why I was pushing for the triple 2×8 header. That double 2×12 is going to be rock solid.

Glad you're able to do the red stud into the wall. Now if the walls line up, you're all set.


----------



## TedW

Gene, I was referring to these…










As opposed to an engineered joist…










Not that it matters, I just like talking about this stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I like the lion corbels. I'll get started on the breakfast bar and you get started carving the corbels…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I had to buy an engineered header when I built my garage/WoodShack. It was 32ft long and cost about $350 if my memory serves me correctly…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - Bar Revision 2 looks good…...let us know when it's done so we can drop by to try it out…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll be going to the store later for more Bailey's…..


----------



## Bagtown

Here is what Jeff Foxworthy has to say about Canadians; during a recent appearance at Ceasers in Windsor :

If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May,
You may live in Canada .

If someone in a Home Depot store offers you assistance and they don't work there, You may live in Canada ..

If you've worn shorts and a parka at the same time,
You may live in Canada .

If you've had a lengthy telephone conversation With someone who dialed a wrong number, You may live in Canada .

If 'Vacation' means going anywhere South of Detroit for the weekend, You may live in Canada .

If you measure distance in hours, You may live in Canada .

If you know several people who have hit a deer more than once,
You may live in Canada .

If you have switched from 'heat' to 'A/C' in the same day and back again, You may live in Canada .

If you can drive 90 km/hr through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard without flinching, You may live in Canada .

If you install security lights on your house and garage,
but leave both unlocked, You may live in Canada .

If you carry jumper cables in your car and your wife knows how to use them, You may live in Canada .

If you design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit,
You may live in Canada .

If the speed limit on the highway is 80 km-you're going 95 and everybody is passing you, You may live in Canada .

If driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow, You may live in Canada .

If you know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter,
and road construction, You may live in Canada .

If you have more miles on your snow blower than your car,
You may live in Canada .

If you find -2 degrees 'a little chilly', you may live in Canada .


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, you are so right about Sketchup.
Anyone who has used any cad software to earn their living, will struggle with sketchup.


----------



## Bagtown

More snow on the way.
The weather network is sure excited.
Everyone is running in circles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, It's still coming down over here. Haven't been out to get a measurement…..


----------



## Kreegan

I hate Saturdays. Those are errand running days. Nothing like going to Costco and the grocery store, spending 400+ bucks, coming home and having this conversation with your wife:
"Did you remember this?" 
"Oh no, I forgot that." 
"Well what about this other thing?" 
"No I forgot that too." 
"Well what the hell did we spend so much money on?!?"

*sigh* At least I remembered the bacon…


----------



## Kreegan

Well I've bitched enough. Time to go build my grinder station I've been putting off for weeks. :-D


----------



## Bagtown

Yesterdays shop time.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Bags…....looks like a potato chip bowl…......


----------



## JL7

Jumbo glue-up in progress…...


----------



## superdav721

Them chips look chewie!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll fix me a ham and swiss on rye to go with them chips…..

Jeff, Nice clamp rack…..


----------



## bandit571

By way of a USPS Dog Sled..









Looks like I can get a little something done today. 3-4" of the white crap last night, another batch on the way. How much longer before Spring???


----------



## DIYaholic

It was a close call, but I made it out alive!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep trying Randy. You'll get it eventually…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Once the 30+ hour day was done. My nephew's "Christmas Gift", set in. I'm fighting body aches, fever, sore throat and coughed up a lung!!!

More snow today, but being a weekend, I only needed to clear & salt the Church. We are only supposed to get another 4" through the overnight.

Jeff, Upwards of 18" of snow last go around, do I win the competition???

I'm going to turn up the heat, crawl under the covers, get in the fetal position and shiver!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I am *REALLY* happy to say…...*YOU WIN!*

You had a he!! of a 2 days there….....hope you're feeling better…......sounds like you need some hot brandy…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
For some reason, it *DON'T* feel like a *WIN!!!*


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Go shut that door!


----------



## Kreegan

That's a nice bowl, Mike. Must have taken forever to gouge all that out.


----------



## Kreegan

One of the things I like most about turning is that you can just sort of take what the wood gives you. Unfortunately, sometimes the wood gives you the finger.


----------



## Bagtown

Rich, that was the better part of yesterday afternoon.


----------



## superdav721

Randy take the next few hours off and prop up your feet.
You my friend deserve it.
Thanks guys for all the comments and wishes over my shelf. I read them to the family at dinner.


----------



## Bagtown

Saw this go by on facebook


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Mike thats a handy idea ,may save me a finger going ti make one of these


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i second what Dave said , i have never seen that much snow but could imagine its a hand full to deal with


----------



## superdav721

Cool little vice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave your daughters name Ayrabella ,that a beautiful name ,its only the second time i have ever heard it , had a friend that was his girls name asked him where he came up with it he told me it meant answered prayers, tell her she has a beautiful name and a bunch of old wood workers in her corners


----------



## superdav721

I haven't heard that Eddie. I will reply the message. Thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another 2 1/2'' on top of the 9 1/2 from Wednesday. More coming thru Monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You can also relay the message…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Please keep it down…..
I'm trying to sleep!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Where ya been??? We had a big snow that we had to deal with while you were goofing off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I was having beer & pretzels, wait that's wrong….
Nyquil and salt was on the menu!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

want be long randy nyquil brings on the nytol


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Nyquil doesn't put me out. So, only exhaustion will put me to sleep. Which is where I'm headed, as I need to get up at 3:00am…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a good rest Randy as it looks like a lot of weather is in that part of the country,that will require alot of attention


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - thanks for videos last night…...rock on…..

Dave - that's cool with the comments at dinner…...nice.

Randy - Get some sleep…...sounds like you'll need it! Winner!

Marty - Glad to hear the snow line is south of me….........but it won't be long till we get more….....


----------



## Bagtown

One of todays projects.
This is a small bowl turned from a softwood (pine I think) burl.


----------



## Kreegan

That's a nice bowl, Mike. I like the grain pattern near the top.

I attempted to make a bowl today. What I ended up with was a wobbly platter of a thing. I'm going to put it to work holding screws and little parts in the shop.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I am bit thick headed. Relay what message?


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags - that is nice…...I've tried to make a bowl, but what Rich said…...didn't work that way…..


----------



## Bagtown

I've turned a few bowls over the years.
Right now I have Dads lathe on loan.
It's a little smaller than I like.
If I ever get a job again and get ahead financially, I will have a lathe capable of some very large bowls.
Minimum 3' Dia.


----------



## Bagtown

I got three roughed out today.
That one finished.
Another one just needs final sanding is still on the lathe.
I hope to get more turning done before Dad asks for the lathe back.


----------



## JL7

I know this is really not very interesting…..but I did manage to make a solid 2" thick Maple *flat* slab today…....



















Second glueup in progress:


----------



## JL7

3 FEET?


----------



## Bagtown

yep.


----------



## Bagtown

Thats a lot nicer than the bowling alley lumber.


----------



## JL7

LMAO - that's cool bags…....would love to see the 3 foot turning…..


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, you making another bench?


----------



## JL7

I'm thinking coffee table….....


----------



## JL7

Some would say I ruined this piece of bowling lane….....thanks Bags….


----------



## Bagtown

wow.
nice.
I've been thinking about a coffee table lately.
But I'd have to pour the concrete in the basement.
And that's always messy.
I hate pouring concrete in my shop.
It's a lot of cleanup.


----------



## JL7

HA - that's right - you're the concrete guy! I bet mine will weigh always as much! OK not quite, but close…...it's HEAVY!


----------



## gfadvm

Hey guys- I had to wade through 96 posts to get here (I need to get on the confuser more than once a day). Tonight is our 39th anniversary. Stuffed ourselves with seafood gumbo and shrimp boiled in Slap Yo Momma shrimp/crab boil. Washed down with Corona. That's my idea of a good evening! Damn, I must be getting really old! Sorry so many of you are snowbound. Still dry here but cold and windy. Marty- You are the Home Improvement king! Haven't heard from David for a while. Hope he didn't freeze!


----------



## bandit571

1) I'm too old for concrete
2) i have been known to "burn a bowl" , oops wrong bowls
3) whomever invented snow should be Drawn & Quatered!
4) Maybe next week, I can get MY lathe down to the dungeon…
5) GOOD NIGHT Randy!


----------



## patron

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ANDY AND WIFE !

way to go you two


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - happy anniversary - the "slap yo momma" sounds unique…..a new one on me…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i think Marty was talking about your daughters name you said you would reply he was just ribbing you on the relay or is there reply like plywood no that would be re saw the reply never mind it dont make sense anyway but if you ply then re ply to a reply that would be a glue up and relay of wood to the ply wheres william


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy anniversary Andy 39 years ,thats awhile ,sounds like a good celebration and feast LA style


----------



## Bagtown

Happy Anniversary Andy.
Sounds like a great meal.


----------



## Kreegan

Happy anniversary, Andy!


----------



## Kreegan

Damn double post…


----------



## gfadvm

David- Good to see your not frozen! Jeff- Think you need to go a lot further South to find really good shrimp/crab boil spices!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave, *refer to #26522 on relaying and replying…..

Happy 39th *Andy,* There's nothing wrong with gumbo and shrimp. And home improvement??? I didn't know I was suppose to put it back together…..

Wow *eddie,* You made me dizzy trying to keep up with that…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- I tore out a wall once when my wife was gone. She got home and I thought the marriage was over! It turned out OK and she was happy with her much larger bathroom. But is is a little scary looking during the demolition stage!


----------



## superdav721

Glitters123.com | Anniversary | Forward this Picture


----------



## bandit571

Happy 39th! My 40th was back in November….
(Rookie)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a little something to warm ya'all up…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you married guys are something ,i cant add all my failed attempts and come up with that many years, but really i do admire yall as i know it takes a lot to hold a marriage together on both you and your other halfs parts one hell of a commitment of love my hats off to you,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Martys thats just to cool


----------



## JL7

Marty - how did you get pictures of my boat?? I thought you were snowed in…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That must have been your red and white boat that was parked in front of mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I played with the electricity today and so far I haven't smelled any smoke. Hopefully I'll be able to get the truck out tomorrow and pick up some lumber so that I can start replacing the wall with a header…..


----------



## TedW

Happy Anniversary Andy!

Everybody else.. just stopping in to say hi…

Yo, wazzup!

"!" means it's a rhetorical question with added drama.. I don't really want to know.

Jeff, that's a big improvement over the bowling alley. But a coffee table? Looks like a giant cutting board to me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ted , wazzzzzzzzzzzzzz up !


----------



## JL7

Thanks Ted…...I was thinking about using it for a cutting board, but tough to balance over the sauce pan with one hand…........


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the anniversary congrats. Dave- That was pretty fancy! Marty- WAY cool. Eddy- The secret to a long marriage is : I love my place! When I get really po'd at my wife I just look at my place and ask myself: Ya wanna give this up? I still introduce her as my first wife. Drives her nuts


----------



## TedW

Jeff, you need a bigger sauce pan.









Eddie, u b way coo!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Andy for the advise ,now i know why my friends keep telling me all i married was house keepers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I'm glad you clarified that rhetorical thing. I was trying to gather my replies of what was up. Now I won't bother…..


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## TedW

Wood is up, rhetorically speaking.


----------



## Bagtown

Good morning.
The blizzard arrived.
Can't see outside.
Oh wait, it's still dark out.

That's a cool boat you got Marty.


----------



## Bagtown

Don't know if you guys saw this or not.
Interesting video. that Jim posted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12* this morning with wind chills down around zero. I may want to reconsider my trip to Menards today. Perhaps I can take a nap while I wait for spring…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
It's 25F here at the moment and is set to be another cold day, all the week is forecast to be worse with rain, sleet or snow.
Congrats Andy, very impressive slab Jeff, nice bowl bags, well done Randy, I'm thinking the same Marty.

I have to go get that awful injection this morning, then my treatments sessions are complete for another 21 days. May call in to HD and purchase a climbing rope to scale the fiscal cliff. Read yesterday that France was trying to make the rich pay 75% taxes, makes our 34% look feeble.

Anyway, I do hope everyone has a pleasant day, y'all take care and be warm and safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Good morning all,
Congrats on your anniversary, Andy. Shrimp Gumbo is a way better anniversary meal than Frito pie, methinks. 
Ted, you are correct. My nomenclature retrieval mechanism fails often. Gotta get a new one. Pho helps, though.
Mike, that's a fine looking bowl. Looking forward with great anticipation to a 3' one! 
Dave, Ain't nuttin reticent about your hooks. They are a fine addition to the shelf. 
Jeff, those are some good looking slabs there. A few more and you'll have an alley. 
Rest easy Rex. France's high court ruled the 75% tax unconstitutional. Makes one wonder though, at what %age point does it become constitutional? 
I'm working my way back from the near moribund state induced by holiday festivities and food to merely lazy.
Yesterday, I managed to lay out and cut 9 pieces of oak and oak plywood for a long gun case. That was after repairing my saw guide. The "T" track came loose. I thought JB Weld would hold better than that! It's all better now. Screwed it down. If it comes apart, screw it. Always works for me.
Stay warm and stay safe y'all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
How the hell are ya'll this morning?
I'm off again.
Gotta go. Gotta go. Gotta go.
No seriously, I ate some okra last night and I gotta go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been out plowing, salting, snowblowing, shoveling, all while hacking up a lung and shivering uncontrollably!!! 6.5 hours down, 2.0 to go before I can enter a coma! The coma will be of an undetermined length!!! When some calls to complain, we go out!!!
See ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## superdav721

Marty funny!


----------



## JL7

Bags - thanks for the tree whisperer link….pretty cool lost art…

Thanks Rex…...and no worries on the fiscal cliff, congress is getting together now…..they got plenty of time!

Funny stuff there Marty…..one way to cut taxes…....

Thanks Gene…....so another case of "just screw it"!

William - get it done….please.

Randy - sounds like another rewarding day as the *WINNER*! Hang in there, only 4 months (or so) to go…..

Mornin Dave - congrats on the top 3 yesterday…...


----------



## JL7

Bags,

I'm sure you are already aware, but David Marks does alot of incredible stuff…..including massive turnings…..


----------



## TedW

Gene, thanks for making me look up 'nomenclature'. Now I will be totally self-conscious about everything I say or write. In fact, I'm already wondering about those previous two sentences… and this one.

Good Sunday morning, everybody.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Nice video Jeff.
Turnings like that scare the beejeebies out of me.
Ya'll realize that, turning something like that, if he puts that gouge too close in between contact points of that raised piece, it can snatch that tool from his hand, throwing it at high speed in an undetermined direction. 
I know because I've had it happen to me. 
Sharp tools, flying across the shop, at high speed, is not something I'm comfortable with.

My closest freinds here will tell you,
I'm not scared of much.
I'll try anything once,
Twice if I think I learned from the first crazy technique.
But some things I learned not to try again. 
Out of all my tools,
I find the lathe the most dangerous.
If you don't think through what you're doing, 
It can kill you quickly and painfully.

Well I gotta go folks.
No, I'm going to the shop this time.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Gene01

You are welcome, Ted. At your service, always.
Started the fire in the shop. Should be warm enough now. 
Gotta reassemble the Jointech on the table saw. Then I can put the finish cuts on all the plywood. 
Love that Jointech. But, sometimes it can be a Royal PITA. 
CYL


----------



## superdav721

David Marks is amazing.
I like his name as well.
My god given name.
David Mark Bardin


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know Gene, That Frito pie sounds intriguing. What are we talking here???

William, I don't have a problem with dieing, It's the painfully part that will hurt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ted*, I sent you a PM…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go find lunch since Gene won't share his Frito pie…..


----------



## jdman

Blank

Regards,

JDman


----------



## patron

blank blank
back at you
JDman


----------



## TedW

Got it Marty, and replied too. Well, that was my work for the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

The plow session has been completed. All totalled, 9.0 hours.

They forecasted 2" - 4" of snow…..

*THEY LIED!!!* We ended up with between 6" - 10", depending where you are!!!

Has anyone seen either of my lungs???

I'm turning up the heat, crawling under the covers, assumimg the fetal position and shivering. All in hopes of entering a loooong coma. Well, at least until 11:00pm - Midnight, so I can finish the accounts that are closed on weekends….....


----------



## TedW

Damn lingering flu for the past 4 days… it's like I don't feel horrible but just this perpetual fuzzy, slightly dizzy feeling and everything tastes like crap.. and not the good kind. I feel like yeeechh. (spelling?)

Just felt like whining. I'ma take me a nap. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

I have NO sympathy for you TED!!! You wished all this snow on me, right when I was comimg down with a cold. Payback is a F%#@er!!!!! Na-Na-Na-Na-Naaaaa!!!!


----------



## TedW

Hasn't been any snow here to speak of… yet! So far I had to sprinkle some salt on the sidewalks one time. Problem is, I have a feeling when we do get some snow it's gonna be baaaaaad. Consider yourself lucky, Randy.. you get to drive around in a snow plow.. I have to actually use a shovel! Anyway, weren't you going to take a nap? me too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all ,55 here ,sun shining it a beautiful day ,


----------



## Bagtown

Snowing pretty hard out there.
Wind is about to strip my roof of shingles.
Power just went out.
Glad for the iPad.
I hear sirens in the distance.
It'll be dark in about an hour.
Glad I don't work for the power company.
Could be a long night.


----------



## JL7

Well Bags - it's hard to tell who's having more fun yet…...you, Randy or Ted???

Eddie - thanks for sharing! It's suppose to be 11 below zero for New Years Eve…........thanks again for sharing…. Enjoy it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Colts just knocked Houston down a notch or two….. Sorry Rex


----------



## DIYaholic

Hang in there Mike, it CAN'T last forever!!!

Ted,
I too, shovel snow, sometimes a snowblower is overkill, plus steps are a PIA with a snowblower!!!

Ham,
Congrats on the COLTS!!! OK, you too Marty.

Jeff,
I always do have the time of my life, but FUN it ain't. Not here, Not now!!!

Eddie,
BITE ME!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh???
I keep seeing a yellow flashing light!
I thought it was a white light, one was supposed to go towards?!?


----------



## Belg1960

Guys, I was reading an older post which mentioned the jig contest held by Stumps is there a thread or link where I could see them? Thanks Pat


----------



## superdav721

Hey Randy I have been off fer a week. Lots of shop time. I picked up a 1/3 cord of firewood. Shop is warm and toasty. One more week to go.
I think I will go inside and stare at my salt shaker and think of you.
~
I have to catch Williams slack.
~
Seriously I hope you feel better and the snow stops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Pat*, Stay tuned to this channel for further updates. In other words, Give us a minute, we'll have to find them…..


----------



## JL7

Pat - you can find lot's of them by using this search….

Stumpy Jig Contest


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jig Award Show.....


----------



## JL7

You're still a winner Randy….....don't forget it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Is that any way to treat our guest??? He asked a question and you send him on a search…..


----------



## JL7

Oh Crap…...now we have rules!!


----------



## TedW

Pat, use the search "Stumpy Nubs Jig Contest". Be sure to include the quote marks so it searches for the "phrase". Hope that helps


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll get another Stumpy bumper sticker for that good deed…..

They don't last very long at all when you stick them on your tires…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - it seems like you just never stop doing good….........enjoy your sticker…..........


----------



## DIYaholic

Caloric and nutritional uploading has commenced! Gotta luv "Marie Calendar's"!!!
Rehydration has been a continuos effort all day. I prefer beer over flavored water!!!

Not sure when I will head out again. Probably around 10:00pm, so I can be done by 7:00am. I HOPE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's nothing better then a good stick in a big pile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Put a plastic bag over your head. You're gonna contaminate the rest of us…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Doesn't your computer have anti-virus software??? Mine does, that is why I'm confused. I didn't think I could catch a virus!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yours must need updating cuz you already have the virus…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I need another nap.
The news is on, that should put me to sleep…..


----------



## HamS

Watch out for the Colts!, It would be pretty interesting if the Colts play the Broncos in the AFC Championship Game.

Got several bits of framing done, Older son helped a bit. Mostly we are cutting blocking to fit between the studs so there is something strong to mount the cabinets. I did a good bit of sealing of the floor this weekend. The stone is beautiful when fully grouted and sealed.


----------



## HamS

It is easy to see what has been sealed and what has not been in this picture.


----------



## HamS

Some of the Blocking. This will be a pass through to the dining room.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, send your son down here when you get done with him…..


----------



## HamS

Marty,

He did well with the electrics, but I need to wear out a boot on him when we are doing framing.


----------



## superdav721

looking real good Ham. Well done.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham that floor looks great nice shine ,looking good

Dave nice looking bracelet looks a lot like hand cuffs if you got two of them

Mike hope they get you lites back on soon ,throw another two logs in the fire place

Hey Pat ,welcome to the thread of confusion speaking of that wheres David and William

Rex know you had your treatment ,so you have a excuse , but do miss that Wit need you to keep Marty in Line him and Randy has a virus in his cyber ports


----------



## patron

floor looks real pro ham
very nice

awww dave
that is so cute
it's really you

or is this the designer shackles the wife want's for you

very nice as cab or drawer pulls too


----------



## superdav721

Eddie just one, I have been watching all kinds of smiths online. A lot of then wear there own stuff. I had to get in the mix.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I stay real close to the line….. I'm constantly crossing it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay David ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you are a mess every time i think of you and William saying you 2 live in that state called confusion i get a laugh as i know it to


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the attic to play with the wires. Wish me luck…..


----------



## gfadvm

Ham- Stone floor looks really nice! Dave- Jewelry? That looks like a really nice kettle handle. Would also be nice on a cast bean pot for the fireplace!


----------



## patron

coffee eddie

just woke from a nap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave as David was saying ,trunk handles and pulls would look good with that design,


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - I get it now….I don't really need to slap my momma…...whew….......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

tanks David i been doing tea lately ,it s making me feel English , you know bloody well what i mean ,long live the Queen ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Andy ,i pray you guys get some snow ,rain ,any thing with water in it ,seem to been a long enough time with out any water coming down there


----------



## JL7

Kitchen is shapin up there Ham…...looking good…....

Good to see you David….......Any snow? Or does Randy still have the record?

Nice bracelet Dave…...just remember…..no jewelry allowed in the shop…


----------



## patron

i say 
jolly good show there edward

keep your pip up
and all that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that Slap Your Mama is some hot stuff it will bring a sweat to ya ,i love it but its hot


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - I'm gonna got some….....the hotter the better…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff Pm me your address im going to take my kids out to eat crawfish tomorrow nite at a little craw fish shack and they have some really hot boil mix and ill send you some ,just make sure you have some cold beer close by or water


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I say there Sir David this Bloody Tea thing is Quite good with a spash of tokillya ,r 2 r maybe 3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Be careful there Marty with the ac


----------



## patron

indubitably my good man
in a pinch
straight up is good for the thirst
with crumpets

what


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats funny David lol with that third r fourth Tea 
i had a crumpet
andi heard a trumpet


----------



## patron

snow tomorrow maybe here
lot's of clouds over arizona now
coming this way
then on to the plains


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope it makes its way over to Andys they havent had any wet weather sense May


----------



## Kreegan

Nice work, Dave!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Rich. Just playing around. Rain tomorrow wont be able to forge.


----------



## patron

are you sure you didn't hear this 
after half a bottle


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, you have the wrong accent and lack of breeding to be spouting about tea and crumpets, we are NOT amused.
You need to get a piece of crumpet and bonk it.

Ham, the floor looks great. Dave the ironmongery looks like the start of a torturous tools collection, an iron maiden next maybe?

Well today has been a day of total depression and embarrassment for me.
I signed to LJs early to leave a message, told Sandra I was leaving to get my shot and then I headed out in the car for my appointment. As I was driving down Hwy6 I noticed the morning traffic was quite light, but I kept having to move over to the shoulder to let maniacs doing anywhere from 80 mph to 100 mph to pass me. I gave the finger to each of them in turn, the vehicles each seemed to have several passengers smartly dressed. You know it wasn't 'til I saw a baptism taking place in the back of a passing SUV and noticing fishes on the backs of vehilcles, that I realized it was BLOODY SUNDAY. My appointment was for Monday. I rolled down the window and yelled F*** at the top of my lungs, the passing SUV passengers gave me the finger.

What A stupid bastard I was, and wait until I get back home and kick Sandra's a$$ for being too sleepy to tell me I had the wrong day…..

When I got home, I went back to bed totally pissed with myself, and all I have done today is watch TV, nap, watch TV, nap, Watch video, Nap, nap, nap.
Tomorrow IS Monday -Right?


----------



## patron

anything is possible roger

in the state of texas


----------



## bandit571

And, New Years Eve all day long. I have a CT scan with contrast in the morning. I HATE contrast! But at least I get out of the house!

As for Tea & Crumpets? I would prefer me Guiness and maybe an Irish Breakfast, seeings how I be a "Mic".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, We can make it any day you want…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bandit, the have some new stuff for contrast instead of the thick crap. it's just like flavored bottled water and palatable. Or are talking about the injection one that makes you feel hot.?

I prefer a full English breakfast, Irish breakfast has too many shell pieces in the eggs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right Randy, but I have a hard time getting others to comply.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Roger, tomorrow is Monday ,i knew my lack of breeding would get a stir out of ya ,sorry to hear of your day


----------



## gfadvm

Roger- We all have those "senior moments". Mine are occuring more frequently. Eddie- I had round 2 of shrimp and gumbo tonight (even better the second night!) Still dry as a popcorn fart here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, here's an idea or two.









Sorry, had to use Ted and Eddie to model.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave dont make those pls


----------



## JL7

Well Rex - that sucks….......I mean all those good church-goin folks that had to see your ordeal…......

Sorry for you crappy day…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Jeff, it was just one of those funny things that happen, although I did feel a bit stupid, but have laughed about it all day. The best part is when Sandra asked me to do something, I refused using the argument that I was confused today and would mess up what she wanted done….....it worked.


----------



## JL7

Rex - without scrolling back to look…..I swear you posted this morning saying you were off the docs…..and I'm thinking to myself….isn't it Sunday…....but I've been on vacation all week, so I wasn't sure myself….......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, yes I did post this morning that I was going for my injection but nobody questioned it.
Looks like you got some shop time this week, ever decided what to do with that lovely slab?


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the offer eddiie - muchas gracias….


----------



## JL7

Well Rex - the plan right now is too make a coffee table…..like a really HD coffee table. I figure this way, I can do a little woodworking in the living room if I wish…......


----------



## JL7

Built a cross-brace today…..I always loved geometry, but I must say….....this kicked my a$$ a bit…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your welcome Jeff got the PM


----------



## superdav721

What is this Goeometrrie?
Hmm med-evil torture devices.


----------



## bandit571

Contrast with a needle. Did i say I hate needles?  I had two of them "Barrie Smoothies a couple weeks ago…..YUCK! Fried fish fillets tonight, with a few drops of Vodka to help it fry better.


----------



## Bagtown

Well, the lectric is back on.
I am a hooman snow thrower.
Shoulder is about useless at this point.

So, anyone got big plans for tomorrow night?
Or are you guys like me and my missus?
We'll be sitting here, probly drink some tea 
We haven't done the big new years eve partying stuff in a long time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, I used to get those Barrie Smoothies, but now they have stuff that is just like flavored water, its just like a plain fruit drink, and pretty good too.
I don't get needles very often now that I have a port installed - much better. The only time I get stuck with a needle now is when the nurse is not qualified to use the port. They get my blood work draw through the port now, but I have to go to the nurse injection room, not the regular place where they stick you. Lucky you don't have a pelvic contrast, cos they stick a tube up you a$$ and pump stuff in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I got my electric tied back together and on. They say the convolutions and side effects shouldn't last more than a couple of days…..


----------



## bandit571

Mine is in the neck, tomorrow. Then i'll be "hot' for a week or two. Radioactive, again….

Does that mean i can see better in the Dungeon Shop, since I glow in the dark?

Brunch MIGHt be some shredded spuds, with some bacon, and eggs scrambled into to it. Hopefully, I haven't used all the onions up.


----------



## TedW

Marty's last post was going to the attic to play with the electric. Did anybody notice the lights flickering?

Ham, that floor looks great.

David, that's cool! can you make one for me? If you make me one and I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## superdav721

Mike it will just be another day. Might have some peas and cabbage.


----------



## bandit571

In a land far away, and long ago…. there was a little black pepper they called a WP Pepper. It felt like it would burn right through your tongue, and drop out through your jaw. The "Natives" loved them. I treated them the same way I treated old One Step Jake…..I left both alone…


----------



## TedW

Oh, never mind… there's marty

Sorry bout that marty.. took me a while to realize I wasn't talking to anybody… but I kept talking anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Is it me or is LJ's s l o wwwww ww w w w w w w ww w w w w w


----------



## Bagtown

Dave,

Peas and Cabbage??
You are lucky.
We only dream of Peas and Cabbage.


----------



## HamS

LJ is always slow around 5:30 r 6:00 AM

Good morning,

I am going to celebrate New Year's eve by having the inventory at the plant audited and then laying more stone. Miss J bought some champagne so we might have a celebration around 9:00 pm or so. I think it is the New Year out in mid atlantic then. I see no reason anymore to stay up and watch drunks unless I am being paid to play for them. As I play only gospel music now, there aren't very many bars that hire gospel bands for New Year's Eve parties. This is a good thing!

Coffee is gone and time to get on with the day.

I also have to do a bit of plumbing to fix some errors I made. I probably will not be too happy about that, but will be glad when it is over.


----------



## Belg1960

Thanks for the help guys, the quote search option seems to work best for this. Really appreciate the time and the welcome.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's what we're here for Pat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, You're right about LJ's being a bit slow this morning. Or maybe it's just Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another 2-3 inches coming in this afternoon. Gotta go get some lumber before it starts…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning all ,
have a happy new year, Mike that was a funny video,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
I stayed at the shop last night till the wife came to see if I was coming home.
I'm having too much fun with this new project.

I try to check in daily around here.
When I'm doing a project like this one though, that I enjoy so much,
I lose track of time easily and let the days slip away from me.

I read that some of you are battling cold weather and snow.
I'll think of ya'll each day when the outside temperatures get high enough in the fifties that I allow the fire to die out because I've started getting too hot.

I think this is new years eve?
I won't be doing nothing to celebrate.
I think someone asked that question.
I haven't done anything in years. 
[email protected]$$es around here though have been shooting fireworks everynight for a week now.
It's driving me up the wall.
My dog goes ape$#!+ nuts everytime they go off. 
It makes me want to go shove a bottle rocket up their @$$es and light it.
I could understand them shooting them tonight.
But a week before the big holiday is ridiculous. 
If they are so immature they can't wait, 
Maybe they are also too immature to be shooting fireworks unattended anyway.

That's my gripe for the day.
I'm off to the shop.
I have four switchbacks to make first thing this morning.
Then I have some more testing.
That is seeming to be my favorite part of this project, the testing.
After making each and every piece,
You grab a handfull of marbles and test it.

Ya'll have a great day, and night.
Don't let Randy have fireworks.
He will be drinking.
Explosives and alcohol don't mix.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful floor, Ham. 
Nice bracelet Dave. It's a bi%^& when it rains on your days off, huh?
What's up for today, Ted? 
Eddie, Happy New years to you, too. 
Jeff, that's a nice fitting joint. For the coffee table? I hope so. That way it can be seen by all.
Oh my, Rex. At least you didn't get there and bang on the door to get in. We got a notice on a Saturday, in our rural mail box, that a pkg was at the PO. I took off right away. Got 8 miles before I remembered that our PO is closed on Saturdays. 
Gonna make a tool for sizing router made dadoes, today. The guy that made the decision to undersized ply wood should be gut shot while hanging from the neck! 
So HAPPY NEW YEAR to all….except eddie. Eddie….see above.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

Happy New Year to all…....

William, I agree on the fireworks thing…...really ticks me off…....I find the bottle rockets on my roof…...arrh!

Thanks Gene, yep, for the coffee table…...and we'd really like to how you really feel about the plywood!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all. Is it Monday today?


----------



## patron

today is monday roger
this is the last monday 
this week
this month
this year

snow here this morning
3/4" so far
grey and still out

be safe on the road
all the revelers might be starting early today
now that everyone has been baptised


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks David for the Monday confirmation, so I will be off to get my shot soon. The weather is wet here, we need the rain and we may get to 50F today.
I'll be back a little later, hope everyone is OK, looking forward to the new year.


----------



## superdav721

Happy new year!
Hello Pat and welcome.
Ignore William we do.


----------



## gfadvm

Got almost an inch of rain overnight!!!! and still dripping a little. Finally got my plagerized candy machine done and posted. I never use plans and can't do that SketchUp thing but it would have saved me a LOT of frustration on this little project. Figured I could knock it out in a day (4 days later it's done!). But I had fun and it gave me something to do in the shop. I thought I heard fireworks EARLY this morning but it was crazy duck hunters! 37 degrees and raining and they're out shooting at Daffey!


----------



## Kreegan

Happy New Year all! Bailey's for everyone!


----------



## Bagtown

OK, it's sunny out.
Still really windy.
Just shoveled the driveway.
again.
Neighbours are due back tonight from Alberta.
Shoveled their driveway too.
having a cup of Lee Valley tea.
It's actually very good tea.
maybe a nap.
then maybe finish the bowl that's half finished on the lathe.


----------



## Gene01

Lee Valley sells tea????


----------



## DamnYankee

Happy New Year
Even with my left foot/ankle in brace I am headed to shop


----------



## DS

I've been in bed for a week with pneumonia. It must be that freezing cold 68 degree weather we've been having! ;-D

Shop projects seem to give way to illness and holiday plans. I gotta get more shop time ASAP!

Happy New Years to all you 'nubbers out there. Be safe and sane This New Year!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
That is just RUDE! Wishing us a SANE New Year!!!
Sorry you are suffering from pneumonia. Get well ans shop time will come.


----------



## Bagtown

Gene,

Yes, they sell tea.
And it's actually very good.

Mike


----------



## DS

The City should provide Insanity Permits, but, that would just be crazy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Last night's plowing stint started out bad and got worse! First off, the truck battery was dead, so I needed to jump start it. Then while plowing at the church, I took out a 4×4 post, property marker, but really not a BIG deal. Then at my next property, I got the truck stuck, attempted to dig it out for 1/2 an hour with no luck. I had to wake up the boss man, to come pull me out.

As eventful as the night was, it didn't last overly long. The 7 hour session ended at 5:00am. Since then I have managed to sleep about 3 or 4 hours. It seems I get to sleep for an hour or so, then wake up for a while and repeat it all again! I'm sick & tired and I want to enter a coma!!!

I was able to read a bunch of posts, so all was not lost!

William,
Alcohol & fireworks DO go together!

Ham,
Floor is looking great!

Marty,
Have you tested that re-wiring???

Dave,
I like the bracelet, but think it would make a great trunk handle!

Jeff,
"X" marks the spot, now what is buried at the secret spot???

Everyone else, Great job posting and reading. That's all I got!!!


----------



## bandit571

Roads sucked this morning going for the CT Scan this morning. Got behind a Randy-mobile on the way over there. Didn't do a damn bit of good. Did see only ONE idiot in the ditch, though. Scan only took 15 minutes, maybe. Went home a different route. Must have been a good one, bunch of Amish on THAT road. Strong winds out of the South, Obama speechifing down that way? Causing a lot of drifts across the East-West roads around here. MIGHt be in the low 20s around here, and starting to snow, again.

Spending the rest of the day, just stoning some irons until I can shave with them.


----------



## Bagtown

Finished some bowls.










Clockwise from top left;
Spalted Yellow Birch
Pine
Pine Burl


----------



## Bagtown

Here's how I like to finish the bottoms of my bowls.


----------



## JL7

Nice bowls Bags…..you rough turn them green first, or are they dry when you start?

DY - What's up with your foot/ankle - did I miss a post?

Randy - You really shouldn't WISH for a coma…..........has it stopped snowing yet? Snow sucks when you have to move it….......

Rex - Don't forget your shot tomorrow…..........

DS - Hope you are feeling better….....Happy New Year!


----------



## JL7

That's a cool signature Bags…..


----------



## Gene01

Neat bowls, Mike. The way you carve the bottom is really nice.
And, thanks for the link to the tea. Got to order some.


----------



## JL7

Gene - your comment earlier on the cross brace about keeping the joint exposed got me thinking….......because the concept (which is made up as I go) was to use the mini slab under the table…....

Here is the compromise…..the mini slab can be removed….which will probably be required in the summer due to the expansion…..you see the bottom of it in the 2nd photo…

Still just a mock up the legs are 2 pieces each and not glued yet….


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Birch was semi dry, burl was dry and pine was dryish…

One of these days I'll get around to posting a bunch of projects I've finished in the last month.

I like the table.
Cool idea, making the bottom level removable.
Must've been fun cutting the "X" in the bottom.

Gene, Oddly enough, that's some really fine tea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mighty fine looking bowls there, Mike.

Jeff,
That is going to be one nice table.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Mike and Randy…...carving the "X" was a bit of a challenge, especially when one the guides slipped…..%^$#&!!

I need to get some softer woods for the bowl turning…......the hard dry wood really scares me….....like William said the other day….....danger!


----------



## Bagtown

If you're nervous about turning, start with green softwood.
Be prepared to get wet.

Turning green bowls is just fun.
Chips come off like spaghetti.


----------



## superdav721

Nice looking projects guys.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, 
That mini slab is neat and removable is good, too. 
But, I really like to see that joinery…..just because it's so neat.


----------



## Bagtown

OK, I see everyone talking about this Roy Underhill guy.
So I gogled him.
I can't believe this guy has been on TV for 30 years and I've never seen him!
I've got some new stuff to look at.
Geeez, what else have I missed?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave.. You forging on? (bad humor….sorry)

Gene - point well taken….thanks! Turns out that "X" brace is some kind of sweet curly Maple so I like the idea of just keeping it shown….....


----------



## JL7

Mike - you can't hack PBS from that far east? Well then, there is this thing called Sesame Street…....


----------



## bandit571

Go to pbs.org and look up The Wood Wright's Shop. You can WATCH at least three maybe four full seasons worth of St. Roy….


----------



## JL7

William - curious how you're coming on the marble machine…......the reason I ask, several weeks ago, I started carving out some marble tracks thinking I could finish them in time for Christmas….......that didn't happen…...but still have a bunch of marble tracks and a bag of marbles…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOW! What a mess…..


----------



## Bagtown

i lost my marbles.


----------



## JL7

And here Marty - I thought you were stranded at Home Depot…....

Nice mess!


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, there's a hole in your room.
You better get that covered up quick before the boss gets back.


----------



## JL7

Where's Marty?


----------



## JL7

Bags - marbles are $5.99 a bag…...something to think about….


----------



## superdav721

YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN ROY'S SHOW!
oh man have you got some catching up to do.


----------



## superdav721

Marty what did that wall do to you?


----------



## patron

good project works all

catching up here on the arched door jambs
after some serious setbacks

lamination's didn't work well
wood store closed
scrimping and scrounging for pieces
to make the arches segmented (5"wide)

ready to mill the stiles for them
and the assembly

hopefully sometime soon
and they will need to be scribed 
and installed
maybe even get paid
if the guy is still living there lol

party on 
happy new year !


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You may want to call the police…
It appears that someone stole your woodstove along with the wall!!!


----------



## TedW

Oh no, Marty… wrong wall!!!


----------



## patron

well done marty

it looks like you used to know something


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- That repurposed wood is making a very cool table. Now you've got me wanting to try that x joint!


----------



## JL7

Thanks David and Andy…....

Andy - I had to layout the "X" joint full size on the bottom of the table, cause my foggy brain couldn't figure it out otherwise…...The furniture thing is new to me…...but kinda fun….. I have a ways to go, want to build an entertainment thing plus a computer desk before the living room is done…...

Maybe next year…...


----------



## patron

so up and at 'em huh jeff
(tomorrow is next year)

first thing in the morning
should have the entertainment center done
by noon
and the desk by dinner


----------



## JL7

BRB…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen my dog???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Last I seen of him, He was high tailing it about two steps ahead of a cloud of dust…..


----------



## patron

look in the attic marty
i think he was on the header
when you raised it


----------



## JL7

Marty - you need a cat….just get a an empty box and they stay all day…..










BRB…..


----------



## patron

then get a bigger box
to keep their crap in
and some better respirators


----------



## boxcarmarty

What dog??? I have a drink…..


----------



## superdav721

3 bowls of cabbage. I'll be deadly in about 12 hours.


----------



## bandit571

Mine too lazy to sit up long enough to take a picture…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I think I'll do your New Year so I can go to bed early…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one's for you Mike, Happy New Year…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I'm coming along slowly but surely on the marble project. I have the run coming down the inside of the lid done and am now working on all the fun stuff inside the chest. 
The inside of the lid consist of an entrapment that releases one marble at a time, that leads to a counterweighted chute, which in turn is attached to arms that run up and down working the entrapment. From there it goes to another chute and to a switch that diverts the marbles one of two ways. Once it goes one of those two ways, both of those paths also empties into switches that seperates the path into two. That makes four random paths the marbles take. Actually, they're not completely random, but you'll have to see it to understand it. 
Oh, out of those four way, another one has another switch that diverts the marbles either through the stepped chute or down the parking garage.
I'm done with the parking garage, the spiral, the stepped chute. I was starting on the other diverter when I realized the time and decided to call it a night.
I am having a lot of fun with this one though.

As for you having marbles and track, on this, I've been calling it chutes. However, I have bought marbles and made over fourteen linear feet of track, or chute, but I made mine with a router, table saw, and hand planer. I tried using the power planer, but with eighth inch rails along three quarter inch round chutse, that didn't work out so good. So I'm cutting them, after routing them, to about three sixteenths of each side of the routed chutes. Then I am taking that last sixteenth of an inch off with a block plane that SuperDave gave me a while back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I tried to follow along, but there wasn't a bouncing ball to follow, so I got lost & confused!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Ya know what they say,
No pictures…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If you're capable of following a bouncing ball, then you obviously haven't had enough to drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why aint you out pushin' snow tonight


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I ain't drinkin' cuz it's "Amatuer Hour" on New Year's Eve!!! That and I'm still sick.
The boss man is covering the salting duties tonight, as only a dusting is forecasted. Besides, I wanted to spend this special night with you!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Hope all my nubby buddies have a safe and happy new year! I'm hittin the hay.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody shoot me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good Night & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Marty,
Did you say you wanted to buy everybody a shot? Or you wanted a flu shoot?


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus:
15 Minutes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm goin' to Mississippi in a month. We're gonna eat gumbo and shrimp. You in???


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus:
10 Minutes


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Gumbo & shrimp sounds good. Can you cover my plowing & salting duties? Also, can you cover my airfare and car rental???


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus:
5 Minutes


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you can get to Indy, I'll let you buy my gas out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

4


----------



## boxcarmarty

3


----------



## boxcarmarty

2


----------



## boxcarmarty

1


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus:
1 Minute


----------



## boxcarmarty

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

HAPPY 2013!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know 'bout y'all, but this New Year SUCKS!
I've been sick this entire year!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, William, Ted, Jeff, and all the rest of you central zoners, You're up next…..

Good Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!

I'm outta here.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Happy New Year, Everybody!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning and Happy New Year guys.

Inventory is done and now my life goes back to its normal abnormality. More work on the floor today and redoing the dishwasher hookup and maybe even get some drywall hung. The hanging of the drywall inevitably leads to the necessity of the finishing of the drywall, which I cordially hate. I wonder why I am so cheap and never hire the finishing done?

Coffee is good this morning and the head is not even too sore. Miss J and I decided to ring in the new year on Azores time and we were asleep by 9:30. That must be a sign of advancing age, but it worked for us and advancing age is not so bad after you consider the alternative.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham, I wasn't gonna see in the new year, but stayed up and did it anyway.

I'll be framing up the knee wall under the bar then starting the drywall today. The only thing I hate more then finishing the drywall, is paying someone to finish the drywall…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Hangover all you over imbibers!!!

I know that really doesn't include most, if anybody here! Except maybe Eddie and myself, so Happy 2013 to everyone else!!!

I didn't consume any adult beverages, yet I'm awakening feeling like I had. It may have something to do with being sick, or my mind just remembers to be hungover on NYD!!! Either way, the NY is coming in like all the rest.

Ham & Marty,
Remember that today is a holiday…..
So be sure to pay yourselves double time for your efforts!!!


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
You'd be proud. Our New Year's eve meal was Frito pie. Home made and not bad. Emptied the Baileys jug, there's snow on the roads and Randy's not around. Can't get to town. Can you overnight me a jug?

My New Year's resolution: Stay retired. So far it's been an easy one to keep. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I noticed that you are working "under the bar", today…..
Are you sure you didn't over imbibe and wake up there???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I was on my way to plow you out! However, on Sunday I got behind a slooow moving vehicle with Texas plates (TexRex 1), the driver was giving everyone the finger, so I turned around and hightailed it home, before He pulled a gun!!! So, I'm sorry, but blame that TexRex 1 guy!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Thanks for trying, though. Texas traffic can be a killer.
That's the guy with my Baileys. Sounds like it'll be delayed. At least he's carrying. Precious cargo, ya know.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks. 2013 isn't starting out too good. I slept on the couch and woke up sore. It's -11 outside. My wife is cooking bacon for breakfast, though, so perhaps things will get better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Bacon is ALWAYS a great way to start the day, let alone the NY!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Happy New Year.

Pretty quiet around here.
Asleep by ten, up at 2:30, back to sleep at 5:00.
Up now though.
slow start.
Gonna make some sausage and chicken gumbo today.

Have a great day everybody.


----------



## JL7

Happy New Year to all…...

Yep…..it's just cold outside…....better stay in the shop.

Mmmmm…..bacon, sausage and chicken gumbo…....


----------



## HamS

Got the tough stone cut. two more cuts then mix the mortar and set them in place. I spend about three times as much time planning the layout than I actually spend laying the stone, but I end up taking up a lot fewer stones when I spend all the planning time up front. Gotta go find someone open that has copper rings for PEX pipe or Miss J will have to wash dishes by hand. That does not make her happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I figured since I was already under the bar, I might as well work on it…..

Rich, You woke up on the couch and sore??? You'll know you screwed up if she feeds the bacon to the dog…..

Mike, We celebrated your NY so you wouldn't feel left out. But I see you were back up to celebrate with David…..

I'll be doin' corned beef and cabbage today…....


----------



## patron

watch it marty

dave had three bowl of cabbage yesterday

and hasn't been heard from since

the wife must have set him outside
to air out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' like a good cleansing to start the New Year…..


----------



## patron

marty 
i have a simple question
about your counter

i did a similar thing here too









but made the kitchen side counter 
the same height as the rest in there (36")
and have the 'breakfast counter' higher (42")
in the living room side with barstool height stools

it keeps all the guests out of the way of someone cooking
and keeps the two counters separate
and faces them to the kitchen
so they can talk with the cook
who can serve them easier

that way the kitchen has more counter space
and less bodies taking up floor space

just curious why you did it the other way around


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, Mine is the same. 36'' counter top with a 42'' bar top on the livingroom side…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You may want to consider putting some panels on there. People will get their feet & legs all sorts of tangled up in the studs!!! Just a thought!!!

David,
Nice work in the kitchen! Do you cook also???


----------



## patron

i guess i thought the far room was the kitchen

must be early mind warp kicking in


----------



## DIYaholic

I must venture out into the "Cold, Cruel World", to get neccessary provisions and supplies. That is IF I can find an open grocery store. I also need to pick up two gallons of ceiling paint. I'll use the paint for the shop ceiling. I scored the paint for FREE on CL! I luv CL!!!


----------



## JL7

David - cool arch - I presume you finished that? Also, looks like a propane cylinder there on the counter…..never know when you might need that in the kitchen!


----------



## JL7

Nice score Randy…....

When I moved into this house 4 years ago or so, there was some odd pieces of sheet rock screwed onto the wall in the utility room downstairs…....I was searching for the water shutoff valve for the outside facet so I had to remove the sheet rock…....I discovered a weird hollow space (long story) but they had put about 20 gallons of paint in there, which were from the house….....but they sheet rocked them inside the wall….

Never really figured that one out…...the paint has come in handy…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the update on the gizmo William…....I would be interested in seeing a picture of those tracks or chutes…..sounds cool…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is weird, like a time capsule of house paint samples!!!

I gotta run, err crawl out the the pre-heated vehicle and run a few desperately needed errands…..

TTFN…....


----------



## JL7

Looking for some opinions here….....(except for your's Randy…

How would you finish the mortise and tenon on the legs and stretcher…....contrary to what I usually make, I'm trying to eliminate any contrasting colors on this project, just the Maple…...

Was going to use cross dowels (still might?) using the offset hole concept to pull the joint tight….but don't really want the exposed dowel - because I think the dowel would only be exposed on one side of the leg…...I would not really want to risk running the dowel through both sides and having the exit side look like crap…..make sense?

Could use wedges in the end grain…..or could just use glue only…....

Also - the tenons extend a 1/4" or so proud of the legs, was going to chamfer the edges…...what would you do?




























Thanks…..


----------



## patron

thanks guys

my house is an ongoing life's work

never really done
but always a challenge

that is a can of varathane jeff

and yes i cook
ramen soup

i just might be the best cook here
buddy may have the gift
but he prefers my cooking


----------



## DamnYankee

My wife ROCKS! (Mr. DYankee forgot to sign off of his wife's new iPad - tee-hee!)


----------



## bandit571

Don't want to see the dowel pins? put them up through the BOTTOM. A bevel around the four exposed edges works, just fine. It can be either a power tool thing, or just a few swipes with a sharp block plane.

Instead of a wood dowel, maybe a Brass pin?


----------



## patron

jeff 
why not clamp a backer
before you drill the cross dowel
then both sides will be clean and tidy
(maybe leave it on as you drive the dowel)


----------



## JL7

Bandit - hadn't considered either of those….thanks…...I should note that the legs are 2 pieces, so drilling from the bottom would be on the glue line, and may not be the best for the structural integrity, but still an interesting idea…..

The brass pin (or pins?) is cool.

David - thanks….I'm not really concerned with the hole itself, but the dowel getting beat up with the offset hole in the tenon…..maybe I should forget about the offset hole and just drill it straight through with the frame in clamps?

Clearly though, if I go with the cross dowel through both sides, I like the idea of keeping the backer board in place for the whole operation….good thoughts….


----------



## JL7

Hello Mrs. DYankee…...Nice score with the iPad!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- That time warp paint find is just wierd. I was helping a friend with his house and every time we pulled any drywall off, the space behind it was FILLED with empty beer cans (hundreds of them)! Never know what might be behind those walls. David- That is a beautiful job on that kitchen (love the arch).


----------



## patron

peek










as you can see (through the left door)
they are open for heat transfer
from the living room side
you can only see the ceiling looking up
inside the bed room
from in there you can see anyone 
standing in the living room


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy, congrats on the top project spot!

David, those are amazing…......


----------



## JL7

Like Randy…..I'm going to brave the cold…......brrrrrrr.


----------



## superdav721

Morning guys. I stayed up way to late last night.
Pass the coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Hot tea this morning, with brown sugar and milk. had a couple waffles as well. And to think, there is a Waffle House less than a mile up the street, and I have never been there…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Just get some maple dowel rods and drill them thru…..


----------



## TedW

Jeff, you can put the dowel through the leg and tenon, and cut it sand it flush.

If you drill the hole in the tenon slightly offset from the hole going through the leg, driving the dowel through the holes will pull the tenon really tight. Offset about 1/32" is all it takes.


----------



## TedW

David, the doors look fantastic.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Carriage bolts would be very structurally sound!!!
Just sayin'.

I fiqured if you didn't want my opinion, that I would offer one that you're skill set wouldn't be able to handle!!! Lol!!!

Seriously thought, I think just glue would be appropriate, clean, simple and straightforward. Again, just my uninvited, unwanted opinion!!!

David,
I would have preffered to be able to peer into the bedroom, depending of course, upon whom that female peson in the bedroom ends up being!!!

Mrs. DYankee,
You ain't lying!!!

Dave,
Were the nursing home orderlies not doing bed checks last night???

Bandit,
I waffle all the time! And I ain't talkin' breakfast foods!!!

Marty,
I think when Jeff asked for opinions, his computer mistyped my name inplace of yours!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy; in additionto NOT doing a good job on the roads down here,Now I have a chest cold. Now, WHOM can I blame? Let's see, not going out on the roads…Randy. Having a virius, and spreading it around here….RANDY!

Spending the afternoon sharpening block plane irons…. Might have a BLOG later…. IF the way isn't clogged up with either un-plowed snow, or a virius….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I thought the Carriage bolts was the dumbest idea that you have come up with in awhile. Everybody know to use lag bolts on wood…..


----------



## patron

randy

better hurry
right now you can peek
into the bedroom
all you want










here you can see the casing problem
the walls are finished plastered adobe
and very irregular

the casings will need to be scribed to fit
(they will get the back sides dado'ed out
to leave a scribe fin making them easier to trim)
on both sides inside and out
can't grind the plaster
as the whole house will fill with dust

something the client doesn't want
(and i don't want to clean up that mess either)


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, We can tear that wall down and build a new one. I can show you how…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB


----------



## patron

i can't believe that cabbage is kicking in already marty

you haven't even eaten it yet !


----------



## bandit571

Just a hint..









After all the work today, and taking the other half to Walmart for vittles later, I might just do this









No wonder i have trouble typing, Lazy Bum!


----------



## Bagtown

David, that's what painters caulk is for.


----------



## patron

that's the plan too mike

but a gap from zero to maybe 3/8" 
will look funny in caulk

the walls are plaster ruddy colored
not painted
so i will scribe as close as i can
and liquid nail and long screw (with plugs)

when they build adobe here
they make '****************************** blocks" 
a 2×4 frame the size of the adobes
and set them in the build for doors and windows 
to nail/screw to
but these two arches never got any
as at that time they were to be left open


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
That instal really seems to be a PIA! Good luck with it, but I know you will rise to the challenge!!!
It could be worse, though…..
It could be ME having to do the instal!!!


----------



## patron

here is the arch section
(1 of 4 for each)

slotted for loose ply tenons
and doao'ed out in back
for ease of scribing


----------



## patron

thanks for the offer randy

i never drove a snow truck before

i was doing about 30mph
down a slippery icy hill once
and a sanding scraper truck 
came barreling down behind me
twice as fast

i didn't know what they do in those circumstances
and i didn't want him to throw snow all over my windshield
roaring past me

so i could see no cars coming
and went to the oncoming side
and he roared past without a blink

what do you guys do in traffic like that ?


----------



## JL7

Randy - thanks for the un-wanted opinion! I might just take you up on that….nice and clean….

Ted - thanks for the input and photos…...that is precisely what I was trying to describe with the offset hole thing…..It seems to me the dowel would get beat on the other side…..but maybe not? I've never tried it….....still a newbie at most of this stuff….....


----------



## JL7

Come on David - I can't even make a board flat let alone curved…........wow…..


----------



## patron

i'm with you jeff
on the clamp (with glue) first
then just drill the dowel hole
(with the backer board)

i gave up on that offset drilling thing
when it took to much time


----------



## Bagtown

Pretty cool David.


----------



## JL7

Thanks David - now I'm leaning that way…....sorry Randy…..still a ton of sanding to do first…....and I'm procrastinating…..


----------



## Bagtown

The offset drill thing only works well, when you have a steel rod to open up the offset hole on the tenon.
I think they call them draw ore pins.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Should you do the offset dowel thingy, just use a loong dowel chamfered/pointed, it will find it's way nicely and will be long enough to cleanly cut flush.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*happy new years* All ,thanks for the all the laughs and knowledge shared here but mostly the great friendships it has been a great year in that retrospect,and going to be a better one this year thanks very much you guys have helped me make it thur this old world with a smile and thankfullness for friends


----------



## patron

indubitably eddie

same for you


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy New Year to you too Eddie!
How did you celebrate?
Are you just now waking up?
Got a hangover?

Oh yeah, my sentiments are the same as yours!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh…
Wood Porn on TV!
The Woodsmith Shop!!!

Gotta watch…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i havent been up long but went to see the Movie THE HOBBIT last nite with my daughter and two GDs and ate craw fish ,it was a fun nite and that movie is awesome


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Here's my tubafore entry for this year…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Tuesday eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, The corned beef and cabbage is gettin' close now…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

tanks Marty and its starting to take shape


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David i had to google that word ""indubitably " you and Roger are always troughing those new word out there thank you , that door is going to be a awesome build your skills are inordinate  not sure about it but it wats goggled


----------



## patron

tack something on it for now
and you can enjoy dinner
at the new counter

looks good marty
glad you are getting time 
for the house


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You did use a framing nailer, as that ain't no finish carpentry, right???


----------



## Gene01

Hey Randy,
I rented out your shop to some poor soul who was learning to fish and wanted a cutting board to fillet on.
I'll send you whats left of the rental fee after deducting for a contribution to the SPCA.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

somebody stole a boat & fishing gear off of Lake Champlain last seen heading towards Randy shop


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I sent him down to the marina/bait store, he stole a bunch of fishing gear and was later hauled off by the Fish & Game warden!!! But at least the fish he caught will remain frozen, while he's "on ice"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you know that peas and cabbage for luck and prosperity ,didnt work for me ,my pockets are empty and bad luck it seems to follow me so this year im going with crawfish and beer


----------



## JL7

Happy New years to you too eddie!

Some friends stopped by with their 5 year old in tow…..and asked to have a "Thomas the Tank Engine" carved on the CNC…....

It took over an hour to carve…....so you can guess it…....a 5 year old does not have the required patience for a CNC and I would not recommend it…....he was amused though watching the screen that shows the cutting path and then the comprehension that the machine is doing what's on the screen…...but several times, he stated it was done…...not so…...

Nice wall Marty - that framing nailer may be the perfect solution to the mortise / tenon debate….....can I burrow it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
NOT a framing nailer, your doing "Fine" wood working! Use a finish nailer!!!


----------



## patron

just slam them in there jeff

when the wood splits

STOP NAILING !

squeeze some glue over everything then

and PAINT


----------



## superdav721

Randy you are a funny guy.


----------



## superdav721

Short movie.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, 
Crawfish and beer is better for you, anyway. All that green stuff ain't healthy….unless it's 3/17 and it's green beer.

Good on ya Randy. Now the poor guy will get some food, even if it is jail food. He never sent the rent deposit, anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff my wife is still laughing at me.


----------



## JL7

Dave - you could have titled that video….

"Dave discovers electricity!"


----------



## superdav721

Jeff my wife is laughing uncontrollably now. Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

She just patted me on the head and started again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
STOP!!! Don't run water to your shop! Don't you know that water & electricity don't play well together!!!


----------



## JL7

Right Dave - what Randy said….....in your delicate (Galoot) state - just one new technology at a time…....be safe…


----------



## JL7

And a bushel of corncobs!! LMAO!


----------



## superdav721

Now she is calling me Electric Dave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy asked last night for photos of my work in progress.
I was going to do better than that.
I had video.
However, I seem to no longer be able to work with videos in Windows Movie Maker.
Now all my videos from my camera show up as AVI instead of the standard windows media player format.
I've been messing with it for three damned hours now and am ready to give up on ever recording another damn video.


----------



## JL7

Well Electric Dave it is then….....

You shouldn't share everything with us Electric Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I can't work with it to make a full movie.
It will let me upload it to YouTube though.
So I'll just have to post one clip at a time.


----------



## superdav721

I am not sharing all of it believe me.


----------



## JL7

Well William - you could ask Electric Dave for help, but he just discovered electricity….soooo…....probably not…


----------



## superdav721

William bust it up into little segments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the escapement mechanism in the lid of the chest.
Bare with me. 
I've got several more clips. 
I was planning on putting them all together for Randy.
As I said though.
Three hours is ridiculous. 
I'm fed up with it.
So I'm uploading one clip at a time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The xylophone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The parking ramp.


----------



## gfadvm

As usual, I'm WAY behind here. Jeff- Thank you! David- Very nice doors and I love adobe walls (don't work well in our climate though) William- Very cool. Think that would work with peanut M&Ms? Eddie- Ya can't go wrong with crawfish and beer! "Electric Dave", I like that. Marty- Yer gettin' er done in record time and lookin good. Worried about not hearing from Roger/Rex today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In this one, the marble will come off the chute in the lid, down a clicker ramp, through a wheel assembly, and down arounf the spiral.


----------



## superdav721

Nice William


----------



## JL7

William - that is quite a work there….very cool….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And this last one is my personal favorite.




Nothing is attached permanently yet in the chest. 
I have to get it all built. Then everything has to be aligned perfectly and fine tuned for it all to work together properly.
I still have more to do before I get to there.
The fun one is going to be the springboard. It launches a marble up and through a hoop that is held by a seal, before it hits some bells and goes down through the floor hole.
Oh yea, I forgot to mention that. All the marbles, after they've made their run, will run down through holes in the floor and into a drawer underneath, where they can be retrieved and put back into play.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, how can I get AVI video to play in windows media player. All videos uploaded from my video camera used to play there and I could work with them in Windows Movie Maker. Now they won't. 
Or do I just take a gun to this old laptop?


----------



## JL7

Hurry Electric Dave….he's got a gun!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I am having an absolute ball with this project.
Everything has to be tested to make sure it works right. 
I find myself playing with the various parts almost as much as I am building the next part. 
Sometimes I just start setting it all up in the chest, even though I'm not to that point yet, just so I can play with my marbles for a while.
I may have to build more of these after this one.


----------



## JL7

I can see how cool that is William…...and it looks like a lot of work….but will be well worth it…..no one can resist the marble run….....thanks for the vids!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've ALWAYS got a gun.
I just don't usually want to use it on something that cost me a lot of money.
I've gotten about to that point though tonight.
This is the first time I've ever had issues editing video. 
I don't understand it.
I checked the properties in Windows Movie Maker.
The files are showing up there as audio files instead of video files.
I'm not very good at computers and am lost as to what to do. 
I can still work with photos.
All the videos I've loaded on my computer in the past still work.
The videos I loaded tonight though work only in my VideoLAN player, but not media player. 
I tried deleting them and reloading them from my camera.
That didn't help either.


----------



## JL7

I use Movie Maker, but I don't really know squat about it….I do videos so seldom, it's like every one is the first…...If my daughter was here, she could figure it out…...sorry….


----------



## JL7

After a week and a half off…........

I AM REALLY NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO TOMORROW…..........ARRRH!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No big deal Jeff.
I'm just ranting because I get pissed when I waste that much time for nothing.
I could have stayed later at the shop if I'd known it was going to be that much trouble.
I am like you though.
I don't make many movies, so I won't mess with it much unless someone can give me an easy answer. 
I can just watch the videos on the other player, and upload short clips.
I don't strive to be a movie star like Electric Super Dave Pitt there.

Now if the media player ever fails to handle my music files…...
THEN we'll have a serious problem.


----------



## JL7

If the music fails William…..I'm bringing the gun…...

The name has now evolved to: *Electric Super Dave Pitt!* HAHA…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Amazing Super Dave Pitt Forger


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How about?
The Amazing Super Dave Pitt Forger and Outhouse Contruction Extrordinair!!!


----------



## JL7

And if The Amazing Super Dave Pitt Forger and Outhouse Contruction Extrordinair had a cat, (besides safety cat) this would be it:

//www.viddler.com/player/735b2e44/0/


----------



## superdav721

William This is a deep subject. All video uses Video and audio codec. Your movie maker has a problem with the codec of you video. Update it fully. You may have to open it in something else then save it in another format.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff my wife registered on my site and commented on our thread.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
First off, thanks for the valiant effort to post an edited video! It is greatly appreciated!!!

Secondly, I can see why you are having soooo much fun with this build! It looks addicting!!!

Thirdly, Now don't go losing your marbles, trying to figure out the Video/Media Player SNAFU….
You need all them marbles ya gotz for the project!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you guys are a mess ,that was funny .

William that going to be too cool

the Amazing Electric Super Dave Pitt Forger it s evolving 

Andy i think Roger went to his doctors appointment yesterday and it takes a lot out of him, for a few days he lays low hang tough we got you in our prayers Roger


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene got to try something different ,if it works ill be doing a lot more crawfish ,but at 4.70 a lb it better hurry


----------



## TedW

William, I'm okay with short bits of video because my internet is really dragging azz tonight. I just spent 40 minutes watching Dave's 4 minute video, hoping to see him get a good shock playing with those old electric drills. It looks like you're having too much fun with your marble gizmo project. How can we call it woodworking when you're having so much fun?

Hey Roger/Rex… where are you???

Marty and Hams… the kitchens are looking great. Tomorrow I go back to my kitchen remodeling project.

Dave, David, Marty, Stumpy, Mike, Bandit, Jeff, Randy, Rich… hmmm, forgot what I was going to say. Oh well.

Good night, everybody.. I'm getting some sleep tonight. Got a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Sure, show up, drop a comment and take off! Well, good for you setting priorities!!!

I too, have a workday in front of me tomorrow! Even if I'm not 100% over my cold. Should be a half day though, then more rest.

It's been real and & must go.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys for a great time. You all had my wife laughing uncontrollably. Well movie time.


----------



## TedW

Me? Priorities? I'm still sitting here at the computer. But now it's beddy-bye time. This time for real. Really….

Good night…


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Well today is back to work for the Ford brothers. We are getting ready to start on a massive system upgrade this year so at least I won't be bored. Going in early because one department gets to count their inventory all over again. The auditors found six errors out of six items checked and the plant manager kind of blew a gasket. I need to be there so there are no excuses. It is not the systems fault, but, it is easy to blame the system when you can't count.

Got all the plumbing fixed so the dish washer is working correctly and actually got a few stones laid too. More importantly I got most of them cut. I am now getting to the part of the layout where each stone on the edge has a 45 deg angle cut on it.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Morning Gents,

Well here it is 2013.
Time to find a job.
Starting my search today.

Mike


----------



## patron

morning all

today is my 13th anniversary in my own home

moved in jan 2nd 2000

the day after the computers were going to crash
from a time laps problem

i almost froze the first night
no insulation no fire
slept on the floor in all my clothes
on a mattress

-2 deg out now here
but the fire is burning

might get those doors done today

rex we need you 
please say hello 
and let us know you are OK

everyone be safe and warm

BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning frozen wood chuckers. 6* here and that's why I hibernate…..

Ham, Sorry to hear about that work thing…..

Ted, Sorry to hear about that work thing…..

Mike, Sorry to hear about that work thing…..

Randy, You're just sorry, keep working…..

Dave, Sorry…..

eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somebody tie Rex's shoe laces together so he can't get away…..


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Mike.
Marty . . . .. . .. . . . ... -- ... -- ... --


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wishing all my friends and buddies a very Happy New Year. Sorry for my absence.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you checked in, Rex.
How's it going?


----------



## superdav721

There is the man. Rex I hope you are feeling well this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RECALL NOTICE* http://lumberjocks.com/boxcarmarty/blog/33707


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Where ya been??? We needed a dinosaur pinata and you would have been perfect…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm goin' for round two on the corned beef and cabbage….. BRB


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry for not being around for New Years.
The shot gave me some really adverse effects/problems. I'll just need a little more time to get it back together again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How many pieces are you missing??? Check your sock drawer and see if Sandra put any of them in there…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Quite a few Marty, can't keep my meds down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You stay in bed and rest Rex. I'm just gonna borrow a few things from the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

EVER SINCE I WAS A CHILD, I'VE ALWAYS HAD A FEAR OF SOMEONE UNDER MY BED AT NIGHT. SO I WENT TO A SHRINK AND TOLD HIM: 
'I've got problems. Every time I go to bed I think there's somebody under it. I'm scared. I think I'm going crazy.' 
'Just put yourself in my hands for one year,' said the shrink. 'Come talk to me three times a week and we should be able to get rid of those fears.' 
'How much do you charge?' 
'Eighty dollars per visit,' replied the doctor. 
'I'll sleep on it,' I said. 
Six months later the doctor met me on the street. 'Why didn't you come to see me about those fears you were having?' he asked. 
'Well, Eighty bucks a visit three times a week for a year is an awful lot of money! A bartender cured me for $10. I was so happy to have saved all that money that I went and bought me a new pickup!' 
'Is that so!' With a bit of an attitude he said, 'and how, may I ask, did a bartender cure you?' 
'He told me to cut the legs off the bed! Ain't nobody under there now!'


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Marty. LMAO.


----------



## Bagtown

We've all been talking about the snow.
Here's someone that isn't afraid of the snow.


----------



## Gene01

Brrrrrrr! I'd hide, too. At least the wife and kids got a kick out of it.


----------



## Bagtown

Here's an interesting website….
click


----------



## DIYaholic

No time to catch up, too many posts & too many walks to clear & salt. Been doing that since 7:00am. 1.5 hours to go!!! Brrrrr, 7 degrees, -10 degrees with the wind chill!!! Just a tad bit nipply!!! We got about 2-3 inches, but it is blowing & drifting!!!

Gotta go freeze, err clear & salt walks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, Stick your tongue on a light pole…..


----------



## DIYaholic

ium schtuk po uh yight hole!!! Twanks Marthy!!! Brrrrr~~~~

Currently 2 degrees (-15 wind Chill), forecasted low tonight is -10 degrees (-25 degrees wind chill), tomorrow's high will be 13 degrees.

I live in Vermont WHY?!?


----------



## superdav721

I live in Mississippi cause its 47.
Randy I can read pole tongue. Be nice.


----------



## JL7

Good to see you back Rex…...hope you're feeling better…...


----------



## superdav721

I am tired!
I need to go back to work so I can rest.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm tired…..
because I was outside all day & I'm still fighting the flu/cold!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Problems with the marble machine today.
One part wants to be a pain.
Actually, I think it's my pain that's being a pain.
You see, when my pain level reaches a certain level, I get aggrevated too easily.
That's where I had gotten to this evening.
My frustration level got to a point where I was ready to throw something.
When I get to that level on something that I actually enjoy doing,
It's time to call it and go home.

Rex, it is so good to see you.
I have something to talk to you about.
I need your phone number. 
You can PM me,
Or you have me email address.


----------



## JL7

Not funny Electric Dave…...

Nice video Bags…my buddy called me on New Years Day - (11 below zero temp) and said he ran out to the garbage can quick in his bare feet….........

That's called frostbite!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys, sorry about being MIA.
This one has been a real bummer, especially over the holidays.
I have managed to keep some semi solid food down, like warm milk with small bread square, and even managed half a cup of chicken soup, or I think it was, can't taste anything right now. I am only 2 days behind on my meds now and I'm on the way back, so watch out. 

It has been just one of those things at the wrong time, so I have a lot of insulting to throw around to catch up on the thread.

To all those that are cold


----------



## JL7

Good to see you can talk again Randy…...not that we were THAT worried….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy thats cold ,never been in any cold like that the coldest place i been was Chicago got snowed in there once and they got a wind that just cuts to the bone ,


----------



## bandit571

Almost like wearing steel toed boots in this weather? BTDT


----------



## JL7

I think eddie is stuck in Cyberspace….......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

glad to see ya back Roger nobody insults me the way you do i staring to think they liked me 
you keep me from getting to far out there


----------



## superdav721

OK I cleared a good spot for a new chicken coup. Fixed a corner of a barbed wire fence and the gate. Then I started a new tobacco box cause my old one is to small.
Rex good to have you back with us.
William this is going to be a good one. I hope you feel better as well.
Jeff I told my wife you are still calling me electric Dave. She laughed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

recon stumpys ok hes in all this snow too, i guess you learn to live with it just seems like a cold freeze


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave aint nothing like fresh eggs and chicken too


----------



## superdav721

Wood!


----------



## JL7

The cars now have this new gadget called seat heaters…......I'm sure they don't even offer them down south…..very nice in the cold AM air…...Electric Dave…..we'll explain cars to you later, enough learning for one day…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i been stuck there for a while ,the view is great


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty how the remodel going ,


----------



## JL7

Eddie - that's twice in a row you got stuck…..no more posting at the same time…..


----------



## JL7

Cool idea on the chicken coup Dave…......get some goats as well, they take care of the mowing…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea i know Jeff i post then nothing happens then they pop out ,i think it because Louisiana it to close to Texas it sucks all the cyber stuff up


----------



## JL7

Well eddie, Rex is back…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Jeff, almost back …....... but things are getting better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It's great to have you back, well half back. I know you aren't up to full speed, so don't worry about being halfast!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Randy, got to wind up the old insult engine. Can't let these guys have a free ride.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around, sharpened another plane up…


----------



## superdav721

Jeff how about rabbits. They eat good.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David how are you ho;ding out there in those mountains ,need to hear from ya now and then if i dont ill sell my TS and come up there


----------



## JL7

Beware the bunnies Dave…...they may eat you first…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's what we call a wild rabbit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I finished crossing wires in the attic. My alarm goes off when I turn my microwave on, and the garage door opens when I open the fridge…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Turkeys are another option!

Marty,
This is what we call Wild Turkey!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that cold weather must have bad effects on the rabbits Jeff,not going head lighting anymore in the cold


----------



## boxcarmarty

Other then that, I'm hanging drywall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I prefer top shelf stuff. Unless of course I'm under the bar stool, then cheap stuff is good…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
We can put that on any shelf, that you can reach!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Nice rabbet pic! Sounds like it's "electric Marty" now!


----------



## superdav721

I dont want that bunny.
I would need a hand-grenade.


----------



## JL7

Dave - how about a pig-pen next to the chicken coup…...pigs are cool….


----------



## superdav721

We had pigs, the kids cried when they went to slaughter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Go for alpaca's! You can use their wool for sweaters. You need sweaters in MS, don't you!!!


----------



## JL7

They don't need sweaters Randy - but otherwise….great idea…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I want to see what goes in that sweater. It appears a little stretched in the upper half…..


----------



## JL7

So Dave, how do explain it to the kids when the bunnies go missing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Bunnies multiply so fast, They never go missing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
A few well stacked sweaters!
Keep your eyes in your head
~

~

~

~

~


----------



## superdav721

I have a neighbor that has 6 alpacas. There worth over $15,000 each.
The kids have been told they can name the breeders but not dinner.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy those girls have small waist


----------



## superdav721

Heaven


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That is cool!!! I love see old tools, they have soooo much character!

Marty,
That is almost as nice as your museum!!! All you need to do is add wheels!!!

All right, I'm exhausted. I need to sleeeeep!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting Dave. That's up by Ham…..


----------



## superdav721

That feller has a fortune in tools. What does he charge for his services. A 30,000 square foot shop. Holy cow.


----------



## superdav721

Oh man I would love to tour that. Then If I ever come up that way We Are Going.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- My neighbor had alpacas and explained the economics of the business to me. You trade 2 $7500 barn cats for 1 alpaca and that makes em $15000 alpacas! Kinda like the ostrich/emu/rhea business was a few years ago. I'm not ready to invest in alpacas, llamas, or guanacos just yet!


----------



## superdav721

Andy, Larry my neighbor has a beautiful place. They have 21 species and he has figured out all the legal stuff to damn near write it all off on taxes. 
He is retired military and has sold his business. He just farms and keeps up with his animals. They are well feed, groomed and trained.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, thats a great video of the old tools.


----------



## Bagtown

Up at 3:00am.
Morning all.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

Woke up this morning to no power and a cold house. since the heat is Geothermal, which depends on the water from the well, there was no heat either. The back up heat is also electric. I debated going to start a fire in the shop's wood stove and living out there, then the power came on and I had to come back to reality and go to work and everything.

I managed to lay a few more square feet of stone this morning. I did not even have to pull up any of the stones I laid yesterday. I think it works better to only do a small amount on any one day. That way my back does not get as sore. Tomorrow I have to go shopping in Indy with Miss J. We have to take her viola to the luthier and have it fixed. That promises to be expensive. There is a seam opening somewhere in it. I told her I could find it and fix it with a bit of TBIII and it would be good as new. She was not amused.

The coffee is good this morning.

Loved those old tools. There was almost too many to really grasp it all. The sweaters were not bad either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, You must be referring to that guy out there on W. 10th. Tell Miss J to go on out there to Brownsburg to the guitar factory and just trade it in on a new 12 string. She could really jam then…..

Tell her Randy said so…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!

In case I didnt tell ya….I sprained my left ankle real bad….I everted it (rolled outward instead of inward….aka sprained the inside of the heel) and am now in a boot for a few weeks. This does not work well in the shop, it works, just not well.

So far I've made one basic bandsaw puzzle box on my new bandsaw. I have more planned. I also intend to use it to cut some turning blanks soon.

Now if I can only remember to release the tension each time I'm done using it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, They might as well not even put that tensioner knob on there. I never remember mine either…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty, What's bad is that was one of the features I really wanted. Now to create the habbit of actually using it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You'll never remember to loosen it. Then you'll turn it on a couple days later and your blade goes thump, thump, thump…..


----------



## Gene01

DY,
Harbor Freight sells an add on to band saws that releases the tension when the power switch is turned off. 
Lots of electrical connections to switches and little motors, though. Call Marty.

Andy, 
I like your figuring. There are several neighbors around our place that have Llamas, Alpacas, Emus, Ostriches and several other unknown (to me) species of mammals, reptiles and birds. Probably why there seems to be a paucity of barn cats.

My favorite wine now comes in white, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll finish hanging my drywall today and start mudding it in. Maybe someday soon I can get back to some *WOOD…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I think you might be on to something here. By attaching an actuator to a pair of side cuts and stretching a cable across the room via pulleys, I think by slamming the shop door at the end of the day could possible cut the blade loose…..

Hmmmm, Gonna have to look into this. BRB…..


----------



## patron

DY
i was just reading yesterday
about a guy that turned his BS on
and the blade went bonckers

seems you need to turn the wheel by hand some
to make sure the blade is centered
before turning the saw on

morning guys


----------



## superdav721

Morning all.
Ham good luck with the luthier


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
In delayed actuation/fail safe mode, it would loosen the blade when the refrigerator door was opened. In case you forget to slam the shop door.


----------



## Kreegan

So yesterday I went to get my root canal redone. The endodontist told me I had a cracked root and had to get the tooth pulled. So then I went to an oral surgeon and got my tooth pulled. At least they gave me Vicodin to help me sleep.


----------



## Gene01

Rich,
OUCH! 
At least it's gone, now. Here's hoping for no dry socket.


----------



## Bagtown

Rich, I remember when you went to one dentist and he did it all.
Last root canal I got, I had to drive 2 hours one way just to get there.
Course then they found out they couldn't freeze me and sent me home.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Improvement today, I'll soon be back to abnormal, almost caught up with my meds and I can actually taste again. I expect to be back to my full nasty self by the weekend.

Nearly finished Ham? is the crusade almost over?
Marty, I hope you can get back to wood soon.
Rich, ain't Vicodin wonderful?

And to all my buds out there, have a great day, keep warm and be careful out there.


----------



## patron

some things just can't be improved upon
your nasty old self 
is one of them

glad you are feeling better


----------



## bandit571

I might have to stop wearing socks! I have a 1/2" deep ring around my legs where the top of my socks where. We are talking a deep ring.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break. It has warmed up to a toasty 3 degrees above zero!!! Thankfully the shop/garage is heated, as I need to repair some equiptment.

I'm glad I all ready ate my lunch! I couldn't stomach eating with that stench emminating form the southwest!!!
Oh, Hi Rex!!! Good to see you are returning to, eh hem, normal. It will be great reading & replying to your ramblings.

I gotta get back to it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, I'm glad to be getting out of it, rotten time for it to happen, but I have learned you can't pick and choose.
Hope you got yourself busy and kept warm.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Randy, it wont' be long before your shoveling snow if finished, then you can get back to your main job of shoveling $hit.


----------



## patron

burning firewood here like it grows on trees
but it's already half gone

i'll worry about that later

right now i'm eating pistachios
a late present from my niece


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, Save the shells, you can burn them later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I almost had the bugs worked out on the tensioner when I ran out of blades…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll go ahead and eat my lunch…..

Last of the corned beef and cabbage meets some swiss cheese and rye…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, That means you're diabetic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Mike could have taken care of that tooth for ya. He's been looking for work…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a great lunch, Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Used some BLO today on a couple handles…









Still don't like the smell of that stinky BLO stuff.


----------



## TedW

112 posts and I read every single on of the. And by that I mean I didn't read any of them. Well, maybe a couple.

Rex, glad you could find the time to grace us with your presence. Is that a new hat? I didn't think so.. just making conversation.

Marty, try using a hammer.

Dave, it's under there.

Jeff, she cost me $20 and no I'm not sharing.

Randy, I was thinking of something really important that I wanted to tell you, but not I forgot what it is.

David, is it done yet..? is it done yet..? is it done yet..? is it done yet..?

Joe, I take it back you're not a bigot now will you take me off your block list?

Ted.. oh wait that's me.

Sam, I like your tables and chairs and stuff.

Everybody else… you're good enough, your smart enough and gosh darn it, people like you!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mart, do you like Ginger Beer? It's one of my favorite drinks - when you can get it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't say I've ever tried it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSERUUEhQWFBUWGBcWFxYYGBUXGBcXFxQXGhcYGBceHicfGBojHBwXHy8gIycpLCwsFR4xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwOGg8PGi0lHyUpLSwsLCwsLy4vKiwsLCosLCwsLC8sLSwsLCwsLCksLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsKf/AABEIANoAzAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAQMEBQcCAAj/xABIEAACAQIDBAYFCAUMAgMAAAABAgMAEQQSIQUxQVEGEyJhcYEHMpGhsRQjQlJicrLBFXOCktEkMzRDU2Ois8Lh8PEWJVSjw//EABoBAAIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEAQIFAAb/xAA1EQABBAAEAwcCBQQDAQAAAAABAAIDEQQSITEFE0EUIlFhcYGRMqEVM7HB8DRC0fEkQ1Ij/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDTvOltSXpb+dEVF69LavCvAVy5IWtc7gKgTbVsdMvmanzQ5lK7ri1+VZVi9oJEz5tdbENIzHQncqg/Gs7GjEGhCmYBH/ejafpOV4ofOuF6aLbUXbxFv41l2N6Whc2WBW17JOcc73p2CfFSYf5QuFRoxcsQzqEAPEtoT3C5rObh8bd5z8pq4Oo+y1WDpWhNmAF7ag3q6SQMAQbg6g91YTDt7TWF03a5rgXNgTcA2ua2/ZsIjiSPNmKqATxJ4++n8IZ2Eic+myXmbHVxp8D2V0RrSnwr1aKVSClFetXv+WrlK9SMbXJpa4ngzIy3IuLXG/Wqm60UjdV8u2fq5R41X4jpIV/rEoK2jthIWMfVs5UkXdnck9yqN3iwqjx/S9wCVwyqNQCwsL8DqST4XrAOHxsptzq96/RaAMLdh9lop6akC11JvvJ4cgv505B0zJ35TWVYfbGIeCScthgEazKVAOvq5dbsTwsPG1O7N208rojpEqsQDILjKDx9awF9L8L1cYTFN15h+VGeE6Ut3wWJEkauu5gCP+d1PVG2dAFhjVBYBQPd8b39lSLVuNNgWkXblet/1/vXgvnXstKR/wA41ZVXv+f90hXvr1u6uWNcuXF68PCvUpqVVer1eApctcuTOOhLxOqsUJU2YbxpvrGU2Fip2cJLMyjiqqNSxFsxsLjQnX6Va10g2suHhZmOpBC+y16yDHbRkkTqzI/VglurBsup423nxvQ3vARY22VS9JdgxxSCP5S8r5byHMCFa18u7W3OhkhwRGHexIFs2mvduoqlwQMd7WuT7BRZ6N+jcOLTExTwIypHnWQC0gY8M19eY3ew1DXZld7KWe7Tw+Iw8/VdaxcEIVBB1+rpoeI4+daNsXGyoEiWfr5AQCxvmA3ZeZK6DwIoUGAVDGzC+R1LHT1dx9m+rKVpcNj1nVh1UrXRrWCMxFs3eDYHuNAmibK2ndEWHuu9VuSqQACdbC/spKj7MxwmiVvpbnHFXGjA+BqVTQ2SrgQaKS1erxpRXKElNYzDl43VWKFgQGG8d4p0VX9IccsOHdmYqSLC3rE8hXbrlisXRvFyzyZJJREubM/WdWobWylyQNdeBtVdt/AYJAyriJZ5bqAQ7Og07ZzWGY33cPGpe1pOtJLbrk/HXx76oOoGRmtc3A8Bxqt0i0qmfDKDaO7VLk2ayiOym7m2Vjpu91FPQiZmmkwyBV+URug7CM2ZVLAAsNM1ip8e6oeLwjRdmS5aJ7sO7dUHxXBoK2rZeIGFweGK55ISiZ3JuUBUEE9w3W4BKI0YMAVNwRcEbiOdAvo/6SxyxDCy7tQnIg65fHeRz15VaYSRsBN1L3OGkPzbn+rYn1Sfqm/ke6uulIaHihv+qJyK9altypLVdBSjzpt21313f2U17KlcvKtUc/SNjieohCtb1mN+yRv8h8al9I9p/JsLLNxVdPE6ChroWR8n663alJ3/AFQefjc+dI4/FdnjLkaCLmOpFTYxuB91RsRNNb5uQKftLmB/3ppp65M5rx54jMHZsxtanJZVUhfpXgcXI2YoJAPqnlwy8qz/ABe1JEzZo8p3ag1swlNJKqv66K3iAfjT8fGj/wBrbQezV9JWI4nabMqjQaa79daNvQ9tvq3xSAXkeK8a8GZToO7eD5E0XPsjDk3MERP3BT+HwcSWyRRi1yLKNLix/KnWcbhH9pQnYZ56rKJMNNHfrADdnAykMTY9o25b6uME3Vu2FnQyppqgLAXG4cb2trxBrSDML+qvsH8KVJrbhbw0qjuOR3ow/KsMK7xQ/wBF8Ri4pyhgJiIszs2W5U9iTXW5SwI3krejT9ILf31WDE2rxxPdQPxo9ER2GDtSrIbRWl+XrVWZ+4V4T9wq3405U7IFanHLvALdwtWb9OMdi5XNsO+Qer2c3npRn8pNKMU1SONnq213ZB0KwraSYixzQyD9hv4VBxMhWNQVK63III4AV9BjEmmpAresqnxVT8RV28dHVn3UHCnxWS9CsHNFjYplRHKKk2TNqVkW6W7z7ri9WnS4yS47EM0aRMFT5tj2nV2yKxOgAvYHUWzDkbaLFCitcIoNgLhQDYbhe24cquWlU3cojORqSqkkcr77bvZTsPFYpQbaQhOw72nQrBcBjpIQrGO8ZbKJF3AjhmHK1r1rfRzbsePhMMwu1tQRbMPrjkw4249xq2lmJOoHkAKbvehO4q1rqaw/Kv2cnUld7Hw0sWaJznRf5uS49XdlYb7jnVpaqeJLHTS++2+piIfrH20aLiQdpl+6pJASbtS2OlN2HGmZ2ZO1mutwCG39ogAgjx3GnrVrNNgFJkUaQT6WsXlwkcf15LnwVSfjapOxIOrwsCco1J8SL/nQ36YcQTNBHwEZPm7W/KilpwLDgAB7K87xwnI0DxWhgxunga9eo/ykd/spHxigEscoG8mwFeXDHuNAJ8kBSb0l6psB0oinlaKC7lVzFjcJvA0O8+yoEXSyUY4YWaJRe9nQk/RJBIPCwt506OGTm9KIF11pCM7EU3pQ1VO2OkUOFXNM1uSgXY+A/M8qaxO1ZMuHYWiEzqGDWZgrKWAHC5tb9rSqQ4CaQA1QPUqXStGivgprnrVzZcwzHXLcXt4b6BemeMxKYhZIHfJCqO6k9m5ZgAV4qQLHx51fbM2mZ5Yp1sFfD7rAkHrBcFu43Hkaf/CS2PmE2KtC7RbsqsItuwtK0SMXkUEsqqTYDfqbDiKdwG04ps3VuGK6Mu5l8VOo8d1BfRzN+mcUSxJAk18WXfTWz5yu2MS8fqIkhY9/ZPtzDTuBpt3CYjbW3eUG0MYhw1PiiTEbbZdpRxEWieNkU6WaQMSSPMFPGp23NuphFVpFZg7ZRltvt3kUJdOsOY4MPOg7cTgk95Ob4g056R8V1mHwzqdGkDX7iFNEOCjmdGQO7qD7KvMc0O8d0XybVjWRYnbJI3qq2mb7p3E91OfpCLP1fWoH+oSFbyU6nxFCHSadcNisPiJQZkay9sktFlsQU4W1BNxzqNteaQbZjaOzsYyVVzlUgwuLXAPC517qp+FRO1bdUfkK3PcN0fkUlqocJO2WVzG8DFTdQwZQVBsyeOmlhe16rOinSyfEQyvKFcxHULZWK5bk23Hjy3caQdwxxBcw3SLzwDRCMk31NSWhvZ+2knjEkTFlOnIgjeCOBFLjdtLCFzlszmyIurufsi1/PcKWjbKyTl5TfgrktIzWiQ0gXShmfpJ1RQTK8YchVJKkZjuBIvY1M/SLDifb/tR3l0dF7d/RVFHZX8aVIShn9Lt9r97/AGrv9NtyP7/+1XZi2NXFhKJMURkbuUn90XHvFeIvzNZv006YyQZMik50YMOsIBGo5cq0DY0xbDwsd7RRseOrRqfzr1eElEkTSsyVuV5WZ+lRrY+Ll1a/iNFcq3oZ9Jcd8cv6uO37xonYa1l8XGjfdNYTqmQKVYlJGYA+IvXWWuo99YTBTgQnTsgrojIiYzFtcBRcC3H5zQAfCr3ZWzwZ5MS7KZX7IUEERoNy34tzPl41nRaFTi8XdQdTa4B/rDuvUrpRsNTEZohklj7WZezcDfutw18q9FiCx0vLJILgBf7JBl5c3go/pGX+SLoP5wa8fVO6rXFQ2XB31Ksup3n5hhQvtPaL4zZq9kvKkoVsoveykhrDcCLeYNEOHnbErAVV41iKsxdbFmCZcqjfbU3PsqcnIha1x+km/grgc7iR1U4xh8RIrC4aFFI5gvLVH0V2a2Hxc8TE5AgZOVmfUj2C/hVjiJIopmlZ2aQqFyg6BQbgW3b7m511qFPt9mfsKFa2UEAs9r3t7aHFI5zSxurS2vfyV3AA2d7TWztnYpcbiMQkYUSZwjSMBa7CzEC5I0Jt8KlYXY6wRFFljzu6vNI51ezZioF9Ad3dc0i7GxUurKR3yNl917+6no+iLfSljHgGb32pt3MO5A/nmhAsCc22keIhaIzImYg5tGtY30F99Vu0OjnXYWCBcSh6g6MfpAWCiwOlhp5VZf8AiI/tx+4aak6HtwmjPiGX32oUbHRjKx48eis5wcbITW1ujcmLljM7qIY90aXJY6XLObWv3D+NVu0g36YgcIwQAJmykLfq3Fg242vU5tg4qLVAWHNGv7qaTpBInZlXMOIYWP8AA+dVPPYbNEVVbKe4fVEBxIMjoCCQhJAO7NcC/Ks+6NRscJjSrMoV16xUyhmjA7QViCVNr92/nRdsqXD5naELHJIO0CN511tfXjUPotsF8K88cpDpNqGHmGBHA2tQMPMyFrmjQ6aHc+Ks9rnEFSujUOHgwpkw5Z4zeQ3IzaDUbgARa3j5VR9DsccXjJ8S49RQqDeEDE2A8AN/2zUXYEzQrj8Gd6o7p5dl7ePZPtp70YwgJO29syrf7IF/iTRJo+XHLJuTsfJVacxa1FW2IOsit9V43Hirqfhp51KdtaHdv7Ykw+LgRBmWUBWU6C+cgFTwPhobUQyLY1h4iJzIGXsdfmk0xwLyvXpL1zekvWajoT9I+6Hwb4mtW6ON/I8N+oh/ylrKfSP6sP7X5VqfRj+hYb9RD/lLXtuGfkNWTifrQP6R/wCmr+rQj940RMdaE/StNbHR/ql/GaJcRiAgZjuVSx8heleKAksA6kouF0BSPN2sq6neeQB3X7zwFORJrqST/wA4VXbDe8CufWkvIx724eQsPKp8b61kSv5T+W3p9000ZhZQjsUt1+OyKGcBso78599Ttg4mf5HP8qDDKr5S2jEZDe/nzqv6L4i20MUtib5tQNBZ+J4f91ZdL8Uep6hNZJzlA5IPXY8l762ppSZmw1vRvwpJsaA0utQPR6CsEsjHKpYC/Dsg3/F7qm47bjyHJCDrpp6zeAqHgsK0gTDQ6qg37h9p3Peb0U7PwKYdbJqxHakOhP3fqiqyxMdIZn+ykPIblCrMD0Wt2sQxH92urftNw8Br4Va4fERxkpCmXKLnIt+FwGfeWOmnwvUI4mSRnVVy5H7Mlxka29WG8XB3gEbjwtTceLi+VdS12m3ki6oWC3XsXNyFt2vDWpL3HQaen+VSrTsW05ZQSiqSDGd5K2YkMpJA7S7zblXM2DmZFu4zAMtwzKA2bsyWG/s/RNW2p8Rvqvxe2YIyyl8xGtkBby5A+dUDj0CsBa6kwknzyhls9yrXfMpKKNwFrXBOh41ymFcSFibjgc7CwCgZcm46gm/fSYXb0ErWDFGIsA4yknkOB8AanGP1b8Bc1xLl1Uq6XEzriNBaEbzbcoRmZ7jUa2ABPlxruDaizxgzRDKxCrm1N23AEag+6pgcgDm27wqNisAki5CLLmDHL2bsOdudcJK20UEKtx/RNWGbDtrvyE/hbcagYTbUkLZJwTbn6y/xFWbO0LO7NliUARxooIIsQoUb85Ovt3+sJLCLGRDMNdQH0LKRwJHrAdxPnVnhkrcsg91LXFp0Qn0jKwY3D4sG8Uo6uQj6rDI/+FgfKq/Yk82EkxmHiXNMQGjG/wBViHIH0uyQwHJTVhtnYzqrYeTc2qN9HOL5SDyOqnx7tGtlYNsVFHNG2TGYUiNg30wosmbjqvZv3Gm25WRZX9NNftaodXWFF2vHJn2ecQrCViA9ybn56wO/Qka2HPyo5lwoU9glfMsPMGg/pfjDJiMCWRo2DqGUjcetG5tzDvBP5A0nPaNZPEpXtjYRpvtsmYGgkhMLie1kbRjqOTAb7HmOI7xw1p2oe2Yi0DkGzIOsQ8mS59m8EciadwWK62JJBudQ3hcbvI6eVZUkYdEJmitaPqmAadlKGvSN6kP7f+mtQ6LE/IcLb+wi/wAsVlvpGPYh/b/01qHRH+g4X9TF+AV6jhn5DfdZ2J+srO/TK9sbD3wj8bUUYmMOrIdzqV9oIoW9N39KgP8Ac/8A6NRMzbvAfCk+MOLMjh0JRsILBCp+imN+bOGk7M0F1I+sgPZZeYt8Ku1NjeoGP2XFMQXBDr6rqSrj9oanzr0eAsLGWZh9pz+QFZM0kEzuZZB6irTLWvaMq5waLhwwAzyyMzkD1mYnS5+iBe16p5Q8kxUWeV7KSNwA+gvJF4895q12nOsERyAKz6X495J3m1O9F9n9XF1zevJcJ9lNxI+8fcK1MK4ODpTt4nc/4CWl7vdU6OJMLFlQZiSAzbjI5NgLnQLfyqJFhjM4lZ2CgmyfN6Edl0Y5e0ptff8AAV1Lh5Xm7RURDhlzCQcmubKwO4gX7+U9QBYLYAbhuFvCrPkJ16/ohALstlUta4AvYb9BuA50CLPPJI2JWKQan50KRkAAAUH6VhofDWju9uanmN3nT6sePHzUjvqYyArg0s/xvSaWRe3KQtrEKAmb7xG/4VBGOA091WHpG2Nh8PFHJGDEzs4JBYj1CQMpNh2rDzqj6Q9GnwaRTCbr4pVFnFrBrAlbg2PdTzYmuFqwmy6AKRJjA2m//urbYfToR/N4gl493WA5mQcmt6yjnvHfQ10a2FNtFpFjcRIguzm537gAOJ19lHUPowwawhAZOstrLmOrc8m63hY99SY2N0Kq6QvREhDqHjIZXF1YajLzvTZAtyX3saz9flexpe0OuwrnW3qnvH1G7joaPdnbSixUYmgYOOJOmQ8ivA0tLDWo2VA5Kd2ugItbuNVk6vE6MGIgUH5tFUXJsqIOLEk3vcDSrXqyToCe87vKqnB4vrcRi4yc6RmNeYDFLuo8CB50s1pFnorFTCExMRRwQNQCbXjbvtvGo7tQaEWifC4otukHZkW9hMnO50Eg3gnQ+ZuSQ4WRZbBgsSABUA7OXjc7y3/OJsnSLZ3Xw5h/ORD95P8Ab4GmIng9w6/zZV21UHbODTFxxuh7UUiuARYizKWRlOoOm7mKt3NzVLsSVZks1xIlhmGjFeGo9nl31POGfhM4HLLEbe1CaxcVk/KJrKevmnY7+qt1H6S7QEOGfi8gMcajezNpp5Gn9k4Qw4eKM71QA+NtfeTXEWyo1frTeSS1g7ksVH2b6L5WqSTegSzMEIhj11slXa0l2ZyFvSQexD+3/prTuiTWwOF/URfgFZd6Sj83B4v/AKa1Dop/QcL+oi/AK9Pwz+nb7rPxP1oA9OgtPhj/AHbj2P8A70Qqeyveq/hFUfp1Xt4U/Zl9xWrmBx1MbEgDq0JJ0+iONI8bFsbXiUXB9V0ppV1NU+I6VRroiM/2jZV9+tVp6dXbKvVAnQDtN79BesePh879aWnkd109dFKxinE4xYhuvk8OLn2X9lF0+/siygZV7lAsPdWfYLHSxOzowzsrLcqDbPvI7/G9dwbTlX1lR+8qVYi/cbf4RW8YaiaxvRAdgJy66+6OSw5j2imV2nCbjrY2sLmzA6aX3HXf8OdDsO2YmBzxdWTcXyh18eZ8LV3HhkmiIkSGZBfKIroDwseA/I0uG5frFID8PI3cK1m6WYSN8hnCsdwHaB9lXeHsyhlIKnW43Gsxwfo8gDF55GAJ7EasNPsmS2vLQCieHBxRoERLIu4Es3xJvRZJYY6y2UJsUh3CI8bs2HErklRZVB3b8p7iNxtTO1OjiTYRsMiBFC/NgDRWF8tvh50OwKh9SIxKTe4JjLEfZXUj71SHhXe2YgcM7+4X31wxYBqirdncqX0R4rq3xWGcWe4cDj2SVcHwuPbWgmgWDaEcM5kw6RwsQVd3ZSH42Maksddb3B8RU+fp3ZLBM0n1kvlHfZwDe9tNRTRfzDeyq3DydASiuSMMpVwGRhYqdQR3g6UGbS9GpjkM2AxBwzb8pLW8mGtu4g7vZUv0lxsnWB5FVHzDKAGADAeruNwQbE/WNVzrKyFHxMzKd4zAX0tYm17W+NEb3eqM3ATv1y16qbj9pbSUFZcdCEDFGdChZbKG1ypm3Ebtb3q76JY3CRxGKGYOb53kcgNIxIucpNwOQ3nxoKHR/D8VZvFj+VSsFhkgbNBeNrWzAm9vHhXSBjm0EVvDJ71I/nstB/SQvYRym97HKFuQOCswb3VTdG+nazYnqJYzE+ZlCMDdl5NyOXS32apBtWcf18n7xNJLtKRmDsVZ13MUjLbvrZb++l2Rhu49Fd3DJuhCt50+S44r9Em3irbj7wav3FBO1Nqyz5M4S6LluAVJFzYm5NFGz9rxyRZiwUoB1mbTKbe8XvurN4pAXESNHkVDIZIdHhTCaSqebpbGDZI2cfWJC+7f7ak7O29HM2WxR9TlNje2+xFZjsHM1uYt0Ri1wFkIf9JjdiDxf/TWp9FP6Dhf1EX+WKyn0nHsQft/6a1boqv8hwt/7CH/AClr1XDf6dvusfEfWUG+nZOzhD+tH4KfGD6/BxpexMUZB7wgtfupPTmnzOGP23HtVf4U7sZ/5Lhz/dJ+EUrxhxaxrh0KJg9ygmbDZgyP4HgR/vTEGyooyCq3a41Y68d3KiHpPhQsocbpBc/eG/8AI1UPw8aNBNzIw4dV6ZrI5QJCNUzNglcnVlO+6kjfzHGob7IxFwIp2Yk2Cm9yTuGm+rI+t5fnVvsPYuKcddAqAaqHcqBfccmbed4v3mjtLtgh4mKINLnaH1pBGK2Fi72csdSD2jwNm07vcaL4sRAgRVgmGQC3Z0vzIva/G5qdtHHYiJwJoMsnbCMCQD1jAsVAuGNxoRoL7jTGL21MzSARyK3VFHF2uLuGzsAABppuGlRIM4orOjhA7wG/i4FQseY5yvWpiX35UBCKSb69nUndrc7qlQbRksiRxEk3CZ2uTlvxsL2sR5W307/5HLK2ZIgWTO4Iucl0C5m52F9dB2u4V1gXxOJs0UUQ6tiwlPZWNmOY2LNl9a5tY76HyWkZd0bLy7c5oHjqvJBiZArGRYkdGcMBoMozWbeVOW7eAqs2tgckgDP1l1Vr5gw7QBO4kcSL91TMbsmdZ4oZpR88UUFXzKFvkBsLCwuRTs+GwWHd0K4jEuhIa2WKMEb7kXNXEQGwpSyVrXA730A/cqiLAV1fuIvuvRVsLDyfIusw0cIlMzKXkEZyJYWsz6XF9+pprpdi5Fhiw+IcS4gMzswGiow7KhrDN5aVfl6WjNx5dLyw3rW+qq9n7EaWJpWlihiVshZyfWtewUAk13i9hRrEk0WIEyNKIWKqyWY23Zt+ndVlsNSdnOBh/lJ+Ui0ZzEX6sakLqR3V1tkEYSEYiKPDyCdTHGnZ7FxmdlzG27eauGCkpLipeaQD1rp/tM7SwWEw8zxfJsTP1e9usCruGvZXQVxsbAwyYeeb5K0xWUKkSvJcIwvvGptz76sukUzSzSf+ziSBtBGJHYWsL3VARzqt2TiYUw+Ig+V9UTMrLIFmsyqtrjKLgHkatQzIAe8xXZvT/wBe/wDAomLWJpIohhJMMzOobM7k5WNtAw0PfapWL2Ng/lDYeOeWOUNkUSKGRm3Dtqbi55io0mHjWaGU41MQetjBuJFIAN7kuBZRb31fYTbwmx8seWCXtMcNJkU9tblQWX1rjieNQADurvkkbRYToLO+/ug7EQGN2jb1kJB8qsNkQr8hxUm8lwnkhUD3k1XY2Z2lkaX+cLMW0trfXThUdVsBbS+pHA95HGlZGZhQ8VqvY6VjbPgSugdKJujWzQsfXMLu98v2Uvw7z8KGH3Uc4P8AmYvuJ+EVn8RkLYqHVUxjtAEIelD1YPB/iK1ro6P5HhtbfMQ/5S1knpR3Yfwf4ita2E1sLhxe3zMP+WtafDv6di8ziPrKGvTen8kgPKYj2xn+FM9Hmvg8P+rHu0qf6akvgIzymX3owqs6Km+Bg+6fxGleND/4+/7ImD+pNdK0vCh5P8RQy45mwuLnz1o02ngBNHkLZSCGB7xzqlHRFzo0qgcwGJ9lZ+BxUbIsrjRXoIJmsYWuUTbuyBAyAPnDqTqALa79CambRjM2zsMU1WBnSVQL5ST2WK+F6m7U6P8AWBMknajQIM30gNb3G4+VU8UGLwrZ0DppYlbOpHJhqCO4in8Ji2PbRdqhk8xg17wN6p2bA2SCVMT18SzLGoKuuQ3ViMrbhuoiGO6nHbScrnCopKn6QzC49hoS2h0lmmyiVwQjBgmVEXMOJCgXp2XpO7SYmQql8SmRhrZRcG6+zjWgHgbJd2FleNa9iPEHy81f4TZKx9fPhzmw82FlynijWBKNyIqs27GRg8CozDDlMzlRe7lhmYjcWA4GqrZ/SN8NHKiMpSVSrKbmxIsWUX0a2nHcK62Z0lnw65IZSq3vlsrAHmMwOU+Fq7O2lPZZWvJsGqqzuKr5CtY9jRRNgpYut+cnUWlVUOVXXUINwNWPSGKd5JUlxeHw8BY2W6ZmW9xdEBZj4mheWLE4hs7LNKx+kwb4mwA8KkQdFJzqQkfi1z7Fv8aC7FRMFEj5UmAWHPkF+l9Uk+OjOC+TC7MJ2kzWAUqVAB33ubVztDbbzRRJIqkxDKJNc7LwBO7SrKLocm+SVzwsgCj2m5+FTsP0Zw6/1Zf77Mw9l7e6kX8SiGgN+gRQ6JhuiTd3tqhSHakiKY45XVSblUYi552GprpNlTubiGVr8SLe9yKOoosmiKE7lAHwrzX4keZFKO4o46Mb8rjiCCS0AIPj6L4g/RRPvOL+69SB0Pk/tIh5OfyoiTEI3qyKb8mB17qctS7+Izg7V7KvaJD/AHfos822ThpuqyGY2BJUMBc8NRr5VGj2k17/ACeZSNQRvHwrSZolcZXUMO8fA7xVTiuiyNrE5j7m7Q/j8aeg4nE4APFHxUtlffecfgIS+VBr3EgJ+srbz306Br3AW8zVtL0axC7sr+Da+w2qkx3RnFte3WgXvYR318V31oMmifs4fKZM4a3u6/A/VOuhow2JLmw0Z4gZT+ybD3AULQ7AmIA6lzpvYZb99zRH0f2W8EbK5HabMFBvl0F9d1Z/EHRuioOF2h4l4eAhr0pHWD7rfirWdlYY/J4df6qL/LWsj9KbdqD9Wx/xGtr2etoYhyjj/AK1MAP+Oz0Xm8Qe+UOemZP/AFl+Usf5iqLoU99nw9xYf4zRJ6X0vsqTukiP+KhboEb7PTueT8VL8Z/I9wiYP61fUlKKXLXjlqri1KHPCltSGotSvOwPrAN4gH40ycJGd8afur/CnbV4b6KJHDYqKUL9JQJJJHZUaJOsfsAAIeIIGvlUr5WijNmRBYEnsrYNuJ5XoM6VymLFTTH1DD1D+MsL5D+8oHnVnicK4aRgCyz4VosoFyGjjHV3+9drc7itk4MOY12Y6j/FpXmGyKV1JtiIDMZltYtcHNotiTpyuPbXA2vEXRLtmeRowCrAh1XMQwNiOHCqTaWCZzlAF+ocG7KouYIhluTe90a/K1RIpoOrsZ1zxM08LgStnCSl3YkgB2yjLofo1LMBGW3qVxlIKt5ekRyZooc3YkkszWOWKXI9gAbnj5VH2xI0/wAkZVVlllfIjXUMnVHKZN+/fa2lxUTZ+IObChLMuI6+FWLIBlkcu2bLmIIvzpjEYmWRIorR/NYsYSMBdwCAZs75yGO6+XSmo8KyN4ygadfkIbpCRqoeHx8jRkK8/VrGUBLMT1hgYhQBplZgSG36LrVhitiyvNEYc3V/MFmyZQSytHLwFgFGv3q4GJlGOCvIyxpi+qzB20tH2Ysui5CdL2HcBuo2lJvVcZiezkZQNQpijz7lB/6Hk6tFWFw3VzpciwR3nUo1z6oCgtpRYwtbjbjXr14rWLiMU6erG1/dNMjyLkClyd4vyv8AlUbaeKkjiLRRtJISFUAXtf6RHEDfbwql6NRhMZiF6ufM0cTO8qBSXuxYnU5c1xZQfo91Wiw2eJ0l7KrpKcGoivXs1eZaS1KWirxY1zXVJautdSAPSmfnIf1Z/E1bjh9EUW3Ko9gArDfSeL4iIf3Y97GtxZq9xgdIGeixp/zCqP0oXbZc3cUPscUI+jtr4Hwkf8jRx0wg6zAYhbX7F7fdN/yoL9HqgYaReUnxVaBxYXhz7K2EPfV6K7Arrq6VVrxmUrXtcEVyadK1yRQ1KatSV3auctSuVZtbo9HiFmVmYdb1dyLHKY75SPaa7fYqE3zHVVU6DUKgS9+DWG+rALXnFrab/hTTcTLQaD/P4EPI27UE7IjzPLds1pSNRYZg19Ld5oF2FhpZIY1w6mVmhxEcmcdmIMzZOrciyFr3IBN761pwtXWbQAWAHCncPxB0TSCLP+0N8IcbQvHgp7YMtDdsKTYIVVGGQKLs5B33JspqNiej+JcMFw+HAaZp/nJ5WIdhbTqwmgHDWi8ivEVw4lIDYaPv6+KjkCt0DTbK2qikRphLFs5CJDqwGjdtblu+96J9mYedUBxM3WyEagJGqqeQsLk99WJrxF6FiMa+duUtHxqrMiDDdlQcV1n9XY7uWmpuTfeLWpZEmzErly8FYC+4aCxG86XN91TDGRUXG4AShQWK5TfTj7x+Y7qWjkFgOA9aRHDqEk7Si2RQNDfNa9+H0vDTXfrbikxlOXLYaHP6vI258be01wmxkFrktYqbED6JJ1+sTxOm6vHZAAZVbKGBU6c2LXBuCN9vKjB8Q0B+ypTk2RiRe3VuOZIHLcB57/8At09aQnZUfXvv4brbuPupYNmhXDZiSFy21AO7WxJ/4d9SinGqSSNJpoB9lZoPVNkVyBUiNdNa6CUHKVa1nHT6PNjoR9mMe1hWzyHWss28gk2rCn24Ru5MpPuBrU5l7RtXuMGKgYPJY0x75XeJh6yORPrIy+1SKzP0dy6zxn7Ley4P5VqURrK9jDqNrzRHQMZFHn21rsczNA4eX6KMOaeEXmoG39p/JsM8n0j2E++2g9m/yqazUGekjG2OHj4Wdz46KPzrymBiE07WnZaszsrCU9sHpyuUR4q+mglAv++PzHnRdHZ1zRsrqfpKQR7eFY0Wv/zdSYfGvEbxSPGeasV+Fb2K4PFKczO6fskY8U5uh1WzGPTdSLAeXnWWf+ZY21vlLf4b+216h4rbU8uks8jjkWJHsvakG8BferwjnGDoFou2elkGGBAIlk4IhuAftMNB4b6Gdg9NHGKJxDXjlNjwEZ+iVHBeftoSv7q4lm019la8PDII2FtXfUpZ2Ic42twYWNJehvoJt75RhcrG7wkIeZW3ZPxH7NEAevJYmEwyFh6LUjcHtsJy9Lemg9ez0siUumNQ9r7WXDQmQ+seyg5sfyG/2VJL1m/T/b4bFdXfsQjLYcWNi58eHlWjw7C9omAOw1KXxEnLYrTYvS5oLiUvLGSWNyLqTvKk8PsnnpbiZbN2pBiVDQyBr/RPZYeKnWsbim609rRRqF59551MaS+o8rV6XFcKhn1Gh8lnR4l7NN1shwh5GvDCE8KySHa86DsTSDwZv40k+2J5RaSaR/F2I+NZv4Ab+vT0R+2eS0rae3sPhwc7hm/s0szefBfOgrE9OJflKSscsKGxiGoyNoWJ+kw337tKHi9qiYjH7xfW2/f5Vp4fhcEAOlnxP7Jd+Ie5be/dqDqD3HjXlFzVH0V2gZMDh2J1CZT+wSo9wFW0WJC3Y7gCfYL15SWIsmMfnS1Gm2ByGNjRmbbgNtFd2/cUgVqEi67qzP0YzFsVPO2XKoylmZV/nGvcXOtgpvb61amyV7iJmVoHkFiSG3WuOqIoP6Q9CGkxQxULlZQVOU2ynKLeOoo+Bpt6s8WKKq00bQPLszGcofa/8KHelXQzEYrq2JVWQMugaxBN9fCtXNNuNKz4cHHE/Mwapl87nNor5/xXo/xieqA/gf41XTbAxq74ZPJb/Cvo4IOVclRyrRspVfNDYDEDfDJ+438KVcBiDugk/cb+FfS2Qcq6yjlU5iutfN8fR3HP6uGl/cI+NS4/R3j33xZfvMBX0G60mWoJKlZJ0R6FYzCF2tGS4AsS1hY3voNaJFwON5Q//ZRzGK9GN/iay8Rh2SOzOGqcilc0UEE/o/G/Vg/x02+Cx31YP8dHoFeIpbscXgEXtDln7xYtAXdY7LqQMw0rPsf0IxGIllmAsHZnW97m5vaty24P5NL901C2Eo6lPuinMNG2J3dG6BK8vGqw89BMaN0JbwIpo9Gsau/Dy+Qv8K+iQg5Cncg5CtLMUqvnD9CYz/4037jVIj2Fj2UKMLJvvcqQdRzNfQ+Qcq8FqcxULAYegW0n/qSv3mUfnU6D0QYs6ysidwuTW6tXGWoJK5AOyeiE0MSRK1lX7N73NyTrUifolM6spnYBgQQqoNDv1Nz76OMo5V2iDkKzjhmF+atU0JnZaQz0d6LQ4OMRdXHIzXfO7gSXGmgKnQDiLb6utnY5Mlnki0JAyvfs8Lnn7d1NdJHKIjocrBsoYaMARqLjWxsNO4UH7Q2vNn/npNNB220HtrSYNEsV/9k=


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, That's not a buzz beverage…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Ted, the pleasure is all yours. anything going on in your fox hole?
People post some great stuff, kinda makes you think where you fit in?

Anyway Ted, good to hear from you, any new tenants yet?


----------



## Bagtown

Ginger Beer and Dark Rum.
It's called a Dark & Stormy.
And boy is it good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you would love it. Stronger than ginger ale because it is fermented from ginger and barley, although not and alcoholic drink, but brewed in a similar fashion.
I also like Ginger Wine, a good substitute for whiskys, without the alcohol.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a buzz beverage…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that's the Scottish maker, they also make Crabbies's Ginger wine.


----------



## TedW

They moved in on the 1st and they seem pretty cool, as tenants go. I'll be getting a nice quiet scroll saw in the next month or so, so I won't be so dependent on my noisy table saw. And the new tenants won't be so picky about the few times I will need to use it.

I stopped wondering where I fit in when I realized I don't. Any yet, I'm still here.. go figure.

I tried ginger beer a couple of weeks ago.. I like it. The bubbles tickle my nose.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brewed ginger beer is sold in the UK. Crabbie's were the first on the market in 2009, followed by Stoney's and others. It is usually labelled "alcoholic ginger beer" to distinguish it from the more established commercial ginger beers, which are not brewed (fermented), but carbonated with pressurized carbon dioxide.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Ted, We'll find someone for you to play with soon…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Crabbie's is a *very old* Scottish company. Stones ginger wine has been sold for many years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, They don't let us have that fancy stuff out here in the corn fields. Have ya ever seen a farm boy with a brittish accent??? It ain't pretty…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty,ginger beer is not something you drink a six pack one after the other. The beer and wine are really nice with a meal, the wine is especially good if you are cold and need something to warm you up.
As bags illustrated there are drink mixes that use them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd rather have a shot of Mikes rum if I need warmed up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I understand, sometimes the finer things in life and etiquette get left behind as the wagons head out to the wilderness.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing that wine is good for is to help you loose your dinner…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Some peoples "taste" is all in their mouths!!!
You can put a tuxedo on a monkey…...
But it's still a monkey!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I still have etiquette out here. For example, When I have company over, I never allow the dog to eat at the table. No matter how good his manners are.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a centerpiece for the table should never be anything prepared by a taxidermist.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And for some driving etiquette. When approaching a four-way stop, the vehicle with the largest tires always has the right of way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And here's a few tips for all occasions…..

Never take a beer to a job interview.
Always identify people in your yard before shooting them.
It's considered tacky to take a cooler to church.
If you have to vacuum the bed, it is time to change the sheets.
Even if you're certain that you are included in the will, it is still considered tacky to drive a U-Haul to the funeral home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, oh so true.
I think it is good to know how do things "properly", and do it once in a while as a treat.
We don't out to eat hardly at all now, but we have a special dinner once in a while where we do everything "properly". This means using all the designated crockery and utensils, have a several course meal, some wine, after dinner coffee and Turkish Delight to glens the pallet. The meal lasts a long time, takes some work, but the result is fine dining, the like of which you would be hard pressed to find except maybe in a large city.

It's not the thing we would do every week but it gives us great joy to do, especially knowing we could never afford to live like that. Just shows we can do it if reqired.


----------



## patron

anyone need some ice in their drink

the water quit today

i went to the pump shed
and found out the heater had quit
a while back evidently

i got a 2,200 gallon ice cube

should last you till spring
if you don't stay drunk


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Sorry for your hardship, or hard water as the case may be!

I got all the ice I need here! Lake Champlain freezes over, no lack of cubes here!!!


----------



## patron

like many things in the country
this is just another

i solved half the problem
by putting another heater in there
and went in and took a nap

got the pump and pressure tank running fine
but the line out is still frozen

so more coffee
and wait

thanks randy
i guess you can stay drunk all the time 
with that much ice

just be careful down the road
when the lake thaws
i'd hate to have you drown

i lived in beekmantown for a winter
north of plattsburgh ny
down to -30 there


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Those tips are down right useful. If I wasn't so old and set in my ways, I'd consider implementing a few of them.
But, no matter what, the stuffed armadillo stays on the table.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I use to live in Plattsburg for five years, oh the good old college days!!! I also lived at my girlfriends parents house in Beekmantown for a while. Small world!!!


----------



## patron

around there
it is a very small world


----------



## bandit571

Out here in the corn fields, they set a jug or two under the corn silos. Now you know where the term "Corn Squeezins" comes from.

Down to about 9 or 10 tonight, highs in the 40s by weekend. Cold season?


----------



## boxcarmarty

David, I think we found your lost son…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, There's nothing wrong with an armadillo center piece…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, You're gonna need to keep that corn squeezins' close by in order to stay warm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I just ran into town and grabbed a few necessity's like roast beast and ice cream. I also grabbed some of that fancy ginger stuff to try with dinner…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

I had to go take pictures today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

But Dave, You take pictures every day…..


----------



## Bagtown

Nice shot Dave.
I like sepia tone pics.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Mike.
Marty there are no tools in the shot!


----------



## patron

randy is that you son ?

you mom ran of years ago
went to get a cheeseburger
to take to you

did she find you

tell her i'm still waiting for mine here


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I have NO sons or daughters, that I am aware of and I know the people claiming to be my parents!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That's no way to talk to your Dad…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Some good "*********************************** etiquette" tips! David- Sorry about your wellhouse freeze up. I don't miss that. I'm on city/rural water now. First time in my life I didn't have well water. It's taken a while for us to get used to the chlorine but having water when the elec goes out is worth it (also not having to worry about pumping the well down when I forgot to turn off the hose to the stock tank). Hope you get the pipe thawed soon before it decides to bust!


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
The basement apartment in my mom's house flooded, and ruined the flooring, drywall & base cabinets. If you could could get to Long Island to rebuild the apartment, I'd let you be my dad! Well at least long enough to complete the reconstruction of the apartment!!!

Deal or No Deal!!!


----------



## patron

well at least he talks to me sometimes

my other two sons haven't said a word to me in ten years
and one of them has two sons too
not allowed to talk with them either

WE GOT WATER !!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad you got water there, DAD!!!
Do you have any scotch to go with it???


----------



## patron

randy can mom cook
or is that why you left home

i bought my sister a bottle of jim beam
but she wanted rum instead

got the bottle here somewhere

andy i got God's water here
been collecting it for years now

IT'S FREE !!!!

here is a 3 or 4 part blog

and here a pic of the roof side
it is up higher than the propanel
so it catches everything
even snow


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
My mom can burn anything, but cook NO!!!

Fighting a cold and this recent cold snap has me exhausted. I need to examine my pillow, as we are forecasted to get a dusting, so I may need to go out salting.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## patron

nite son


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Dad.
I'll tell mom you are on the way….......


----------



## Kreegan

Lovely pics, Dave. Night folks! The Vicodin is kicking in…


----------



## patron

tell her i can boil water too
and plug in the coffee maker


----------



## gfadvm

I went back and looked at your water collection blog and now understand your system. What an ingenious arrangement!


----------



## thedude50

Happy New year you guys


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. She would whip my but if she new I put that pic of xoxoxoxo.
Living life on the edge.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
It's too early.
I don't know what's hurting worse.
My back.
My head.
My hair.
Yes, I think my hair is even hurting and I don't have hair.
I think my youngest has passed that flu my way. 
Coffee is one though.
So all is right in the world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm having way too much fun working on the marble machine.
It is moving slooooooooooooooooooooooow now though.
I'm installing different chutes, switches and stuff inside the chest that connects everything. 
Each little area has to be tuned, tweaked, and so on just so to make everything work right. 
Here's some things I've learned about marble machines.

1. The tinyest changes has large effects on the path of the marble. I'm talking movements of things like chutes in measurements that make my tape measure laugh at me and do a dance on the table. Not enough tilt can and will make a marble not move to the next section. Too much tilt will send a marble flying across the shop while I chase it down and my sons point and laugh at me.

2. Tiny ramps speed marbles up. A tiny dab of glue dried into a hidden spot can slow a marble down. Use these tricks cautiously because, see number one.

3. Things like switches, if they are not working right, can be solved by sanding in certain spots to coax the marble to move just a tiny bit one way or the other. When sanding though, if you don't want to have to start over and rebuild that switch, because you can't unsand something, remember number one.

4. When all else fails, forget the plans and add things yourself, like funnels to direct the marble straight down, or sides to a trough to keep the marble from overshooting. If you add things high though, check that the lid will still close before gluing it on and allowing the glue to dry. If you don't, you will get to practice your chisel skills on tiny parts.

5. Do not. I repeat, do not *EVER* use more than two marble at a time for testing purposes. If you do, you'll start having so much fun that you'll forget all about working on the next piece and just play for an hour or so. Stop being such a kid and get back to work on it instead of playing with your marbles.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, there's is one more thing I figured out.
Marbles are just not that exactly consistent in size, shape, and weight. Forget about things running absolutely perfectly. It just isn't going to happen every time except by luck. Sometimes a marble will fall down or go where it isn't supposed to go. We're talking about a marble machine here, not rocket science. The best you can do is to build things so that hopefully fallen marbles roll into one of the drain holes in the floor instead of flying out and getting lost.


----------



## TedW

Mornin' William.. I'm hitting the sack now. 4 hours of sleep and I'll be saggy eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow… er, I mean today.

Happy new year, Lance. Glad to see your website coming along so well. Mine's still a work in progress.

Dave, are you saying we should send her a link to the post with the kissy pics? Or we supposed to post it on facebook so she can accidentally find it.

Good night/morning/day/newyear all.


----------



## TedW

William, you typed all that in the time I typed my one little post? Either you have typing fingers like lightning or I take waaaaaayyyyyy too long to compose a post. Glad you're enjoying the marble whirlygig thingy… I'll sure enjoy seeing it done.

Oh… I found a scroll saw pattern you might like to try out.










http://wilckenswoodworking.net/largePatterns.html

It's the 12th one down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's nice, but not the project I hope to do one day.
My "dream" project is the Dome Clock. 
The clock itself stands four foot two inches tall, plus a twelve inch high stand. I want to build the tiffany table to set it on. 
If I live long enough, I will complete this project one day. The only thing keeping me from doing it now is my kids. I wish to build this to set in my own home. I have nowhere to set it at this time that my kids would not wind up knocking it over. Then I would most definately have to kill them.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning William,

You're up early.
Sounds like that marble machine is a lot of funstartion.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's good to see you enjoying the "Marble Machine" build!!! I look forward to seeing it completed!

Dave,
Now that the picture is "out there in the interweb", ya just never know where it will show up next!!! Good luck!

Ted,
How's that apartment coming along??? Get to work, so you can be paid, buy a scroll saw and show William how it's done!!!

David,
Good morning DAD! Are you there? Can you here me? Just like my other dad, never there when you need 'em!!! He has an excuse as he's 6' under ground!

Mike,
It's warming up today, here in Vermont, all the way to 33 degrees!!!! What's happening in your neck of the woods???

Rex,
Please, feel free to expell a verbal fart!!! We miss them!

Ham,
Where is this mornin's eggs-pository rambling???

Rich,
Vicodin with care! Those are very addictive!!! Besides, they're very valuable on the streets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Where are you? Did you drywall yourself into the wall?


----------



## boxcarmarty

You forgot me didn't you Randy??? Either that or you thought I was special enough to have my very own post…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I could never forget you!!! Believe me, I've tried!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - he forgot me as well


----------



## Bagtown

Randy,

Send some of that warmth up here will ya.
I don't know how cold it is.
It's just cold.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' Nubbers!

Well if yesterday is any indication I've managed to develop the habit of releaving the tension on my BS when I am done with it. Now I need to work on the habbit of re-setting the tension before I start it. Yep….at least twice I forgot ot reset it before starting the saw, and thus had to reinstall the blade each time. I need to modify the remove tension habbit to just removing it when I leave the shop for the day/night.


----------



## Bagtown

Maybe you should just remove the blade when you're done and then re-install it next time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I hear ya, regarding the de & re- tesioning of the BS. It needs to become an ingrained habit and that just takes time, time & post-it notes everywhere!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of the drywall is hung on the wall, header, and bar area and working on the ceiling now. It had tiles glued to the drywall and not coming off well…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I need all the warmth I can get. You are welcome though, to travel south to enjoy it!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like fun Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Spray the ceiling with water, that'll soften up them tiles!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I tried filling the kitchen up with water. But everytime I opened the door to let the dog out, I would have to start over…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If water isn't working…..
Try a torch!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You won't get me to fall for that twice…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to give water a try…..
Time for me to take my annual shower!!!

BRB….


----------



## patron

don't dawdle in the shower son
and use some soap

33 deg. out huh

it is 3.3 deg. here

water still on

good morning


----------



## superdav721

Yanks I have some orange marking tape. I hang it on the knob when it loose. It is a visual and helps me remember.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
I don't envy you! And, working upside down on a ladder, too. 
David, 
It's 1.7 deg. warmer over here. Glad the water is back on. 
DY, 
Maybe an audible alarm like a seat belt dinger. And they are only 12 volt. easy peasy.
Ted, 
That scroll work would keep one busy for many years. But it would be quiet work.
Mike,
Got them resumes ready?
Rex, ?
Off to dress some pin oak. CYL


----------



## Bagtown

Gene,

Resumes are flying through the interwebz and being delivered by hand.
Turns out everyone is crying for drivers… but no one wants to hire you without 2 years experience…
Good thing we have insurance companies and lawyers to protect us.


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Too late on the soap! It'll have to wait till next year's shower!!!

Dave,
Can you come over to my place and hang/unhang that orange tape, when I tension/de-tension my saw???

Eddie,
Where are you???

I need to go fill our salt bins, that we have scattered throughout Chittenden County! Gotta have salt at our properties to keep the ice at bay!!!

I must go earn my daily pay….....


----------



## DS

Got my first Obamacare deducted Paycheck today.

Looks like I've been volunteered to pay $71.02 a month to pay for other people's health insurance in addition to my own.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
You are such a generous person! Thank you!!!


----------



## DS

And I don't even have cable!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
No cable!!! I'm sooooo sorry! How do you stay up on all the reality shows???


----------



## DS

Internet-that's real, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

The internet is as real as you want it to be!!!

I gotta run.

TTFN….......


----------



## patron

randy 
it is time for you to support me now son
the way i supported you 
all these years

don't forget the bacon


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's good to see a family getting along so well in these hard times…..


----------



## DamnYankee

DS - the military got a 1.7% pay increase and a Social Security tax increase of 2%. so much for that pay raise.


----------



## TedW

Marty, that's about R-5 of insulation you're tearing down from that ceiling. Not to mention how pretty they are!

William, those are some right nice patterns there. I'm hoping to do something like this…










And I bet it won't take me longer than a few days.

Dave, remember what?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, It looks nice but I'm told that pattern's not available anymore to patch in where it's needed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That clock is setting your sights pretty high there buddy. You don't even see something like that on Williams project list…..


----------



## bandit571

Other than the clock install, about an hour (maybe) on the bandsaw. A little sanding, maybe soften the edges a bit….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, sheet rock manipulators, forgers, those with missing marbles and assortment of wannabe's.








Weather forecast not bad for next week, they said we could have snow last night, but we didn't.

Feeling a lot better now and just dealing with low blood pressure.
Nice to see lots of different LJs dropping in. Have a great day folks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy bandit, You'll get Teds hopes up then you'll have to stay up with him all night when he fails…..


----------



## bandit571

And, I work with a 30 yr. old Craftsman three wheeled bandsaw. So, it must not be the tool's fault, right?


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Rex.
Glad the body is calming down.


----------



## DS

I had one of those three wheel craftsman band saws. I could never EVER get it to track right. I think I tossed it.

Once I got an 18" BS, I never looked back, except to get a 19" BS, which technically, is still looking forward.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Bags, I'm trying to play catch up right now. Glad to be back in the real world, even with Randy in it.


----------



## gfadvm

William- The marble machine is going to be soooo cool! David- Glad to hear ya got water today. Yank- I hung a flap of stiff paper over my on switch that says "tension blade!" I have to raise the paper flap to hit the on button.


----------



## DamnYankee

dfadvm - that's exactly what I ended up doing!


----------



## Kreegan

That reminds me, I need to let the tension off my bandsaw blade. It's the crappy Craftsman blade that came with it anyhoo.


----------



## Kreegan

I just got back from taking the wife out for all you can eat sushi. Sadly, we didn't eat it all. I ate more than my fair share though.


----------



## Gene01

Rich,
You know that fish is raw, don't you? How's the socket?
Rex,
Good to see you! Take it easy, now. Of course, with the low BP, you probably have no choice.
Bags,
One will open up. Take heart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got all of the old tiles off of the ceiling. Lucky for me a traveling used tool salesman come along when he did. I bought this handy dandy state of the art ceiling scraper for 3 easy installments of $39.95…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if I can get you guys to give me a hand hanging these 10ft sheets of drywall on the ceiling….. Hello….. Where did everyone go???


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Gene.
Just had a long talk with someone who would like to hire me but can't.
Found out from him that Nova Scotia and New Brunswick (I live pretty much on the border of these two provinces), are the only two provinces in the country that allow trucking companies to bring in drivers from other countries (ie Korea, Phillipines, Mexico, etc). When I asked how they check if the foreign drivers actually have experience, the guy waffled. 
Starting to look out west now I think…


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
I've got "Beggin' Strips", will those do???

Rob,
Err, robbery I say! It just don't seem right!!! I didn't forget about you!

Ted,
Clock/watch making requires very precise machining of metal gears, gogs and do-dads. I think you should stick to wood working!!!

Marty,
I didn't forget you, either! You could always just texture the ceiling. You made need to apply several layers to even out the pattern though!!!

Rex,
It's good to see you coming out of the clouds (and closet)! Enjoy the weather, as I hear "those people" love to accessories and the weather gives you a great excuse!!!

Bandit,
Are you married? Tool or no tool to blame, once you get married EVERYTHING is the husbands fault!!!

Mike,
You say they want two years of experience, bummer. Tell them you've been driving for 20 years and you just finally got around to getting your license!!! Everybody lies on their resume anyway!!!

Andy,
I think I may have to incorporate the "Paper Flap Tensioning Reminder System", here in my shop also!!!

Rich,
If you were to eat all the sushi, there wouldn't be any left for your next visit!!!

Gene,
Hello.
I ran outta stuff…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, it's even better if the drywall is 5/8" thick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
There are contractors that you could hire to hang the drywall.
Why do they call it drywall, when it is going on the ceiling???


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's my fault Randy. I'm hanging dryceiling…..


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Yep, I am a "Mean Old Grandpaw" as well. i will use some tools to scare kids with, too…









Like a blind date that needs two bags, this one came insde two, including a "Plain Brown Wrapper" OOOOOH!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, this morning was 90/65, haven't taken any BP meds for 3 days, goodness knows what it would be if I had.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted was suppose to be here this morning to give me a hand and he never showed up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's typical Ted Marty, chews off more than he can bite.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty, you could cut that dryceiling into smaller more managable pieces, of course that would end up requiring a lot of mud.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Just a thought. We rented one of those doo hickies that crank the dryceiling up against the ceiling. Got it at HD Rentals. Only need two people. Once it's up there, one guy can screw it.


----------



## Kreegan

The sushi was largely because I am on a soft food diet. My jaw doesn't hurt too bad, but I can't open my mouth very wide without pain. I haven't minded the milkshake dinners and soup though.


----------



## Kreegan

That sucks, Mike. Can you go be an ice road trucker? I thought Canada was ultra protective of native workers and only allowed out of country if no qualified natives?


----------



## TedW

Rich, that they want decent pay makes them disqualified.

Mike, when I got my CDL I though nobody was going to hire me because of my work history, or lack thereof. As it turned out, I was lucky… the one company that did hire me (Schneider) turned out to be among the best a beginner could hope for. And all the companies who declined my application, as I found out later, were among the worst. It could be somebody up there is watching out for you… just sayin' ;-)

Marty, I have no doubt I could build that clock. I'm good enough, I'm smart enough and gosh darn it, people like me!

About that ceiling, Marty…










Now available at a tool rental center near you!


----------



## TedW

My 5/8 drywall is hung and taped. Tomorrow I'll be…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you hurry over and "borrow" Ted's lift, you can sell it on CL, when you are done with it!!!


----------



## TedW

"Ted's" lift can be found at Clark-Devon hardware store, in the tool rental department.


----------



## TedW




----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, apparently Marty is a day late on the lift "re-acquisition". Time for Plan-B!

Marty, just flip the house upside down, then you can "hang" the dryceiling on the floor. When through, just flip the house, right side up!!! Eazie-Peazie!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
That is a great fortune cookie! Good things are about to happen for you because, YOU are good enough, YOU are smart enough and gosh darn it, people like YOU!

BTW: Sex is like a chinese dinner for two….
It's not over, until you both get your cookies!!!


----------



## HamS

Well, Miss J and I just got back from a trip to the Big City. I saw the corn field comments and did not understand. I mean that is my life. Oh maybe it's because this is my back yard:


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Nice view! What does that view look like TODAY???


----------



## superdav721

Do you guys do anything besides post all day. A guy goes out to the shop and 60 posts latter.
I have been cutting dovetails
cooking horse shoes and wrenches
Wiring more lights in the shop
Amongst taking out the trash, feeding horses and chickens.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - you could also remove all the dryceiling and go for that "open" look


----------



## bandit571

hey, I am not allowed to work, I am on the "DL" from my factory job. So, all i get to do is pester a bunch of Olde Phartes around here. Around here, they will even ground sweet Corn by the acre. As for that jug under the corn silo? Just Ohio Style Moonshine…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i remodeled my kitchen and hung all the sheet rock, floated it and painted ,all i know it its a lot of work ,my friend dose it for a living,,told me what to get as he was snowed under with his own work ,i did ok but ,these guys doing this for a living earn every penny they get ,i will never ever do sheet rock again ,


----------



## JL7

Yeah….What Dave said, except 180 posts and 
I haven't been cutting dovetails
no cooking horse shoes and wrenches
Didn't wire more lights in the shop
and no taking out the trash, feeding horses or chickens.

Otherwise, what he said…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all been fighting the fli bug must of got it from randy ,dont know how you work in that cold with this flu it kicking my a#@,


----------



## JL7

Lots of sickness around…...hope you're feeling better eddie…...guy at work was admitted to the hospital today with pneumonia….is that contagious? I think DS just got over that?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Jeff i see what ole Dave is saying its a lot of post on here ,but its all wood working related , is that thunder i hear out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham thats a peaceful looking back yard ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finnally got some band saw blades ,first time i had some extra money for some in a while didnt realize how much i used it till it wasnt working ,now just got to shake this flu


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to see you posting!
Tell me about being sick & going out to work in the cold!!!
The worst of it is over for me. It is now time to regain my strength and endurance. Maybe a few beers would help. Then again, that would mean getting out of bed, putting on clothes and going outside…..
The beers can wait!!! (I can't believe my keyboard just typed that!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I ventured out today and worked. Granted, it was only three hours worth of work, but that's about all the energy I could muster!!!

Hey, wait a minute…..
You just got off vacation, I don't want to hear anything from you!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Jeff i keeping a eye on it think its just a bug going around,,


----------



## JL7

Dave - nice photos with the wife…....I expect they will get proper frames built? Maybe some forged corners on the frames…...cool video also on the tool collector guy…..wow…..

David - glad you got running water…...been there, done that with the frozen pipes….......funny how much we take water for granted until the pipes freeze…....a couple of times in a former life, had the sewer freeze…....that sucks also in a different way…..

Ted and Marty - sheet rock sucks.


----------



## JL7

Randy - beers can wait?? You really are sick…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sheet rock don't suck….
Hanging & taping & mudding sheet rock SUCKS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What, you think I was faking it!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - just saying the "beer" comment don't lie, that's all…..


----------



## JL7

eddie - nothing like a new bandsaw blade….....true happiness…....


----------



## JL7

Imagine if Miss America was a woodworker, she would wish for a New Bandsaw Blade, instead of world peace…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that muding and tapeing gets in to work , i went to my friends job site and he was showing me how to do it ,i told him that looks pretty easy i can do that ,i noticed he was fast and never hardly used any sanding , when i got thur with my kitchen looked like a sand dune of sheet rock sanding ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw that Miss America was voted miss Universe she one hot looking lady that for sure ,she could have my band saw ,TB and routers not sure about my work bench ,yea that too


----------



## JL7

LMAO Eddie!! That was funny….....but it wouldn't end well….....like an empty shop…....!!


----------



## JL7

Be careful tho eddie - lot's of new bandsaws on this thread, so you've got competition on luring Miss America in…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think she could get Randy or DY new saw if she wanted ,but then all i got is a old ridgid it would not take much for mine 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CD0QFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnn.com%2F2012%2F12%2F20%2Fshowbiz%2Fmiss-universe%2Findex.html&ei=KWXnUMXZJYuC8QT4hYHgDQ&usg=AFQjCNHTUEe5B2BTmvmcwOrgmbbpWhfHYg&sig2=bg7mfg-ar-6oe1GnHB06BA&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.eWU


----------



## DIYaholic

Miss America ain't gettin' my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of resaw* capacity!!!!
She can have most everything else. Cause there's really nothing I wouldn't give her!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice eddie - I'm not up on my current events I guess….....thanks for the link….....I gotta go buy a new band saw….BRB


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff you ae always good fer a laugh.
Then there is Randy.
Randy you would give that Rikon 10-325 BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity, in a heart beat.


----------



## HamS

Sheet Rock Sucks
The back yard is snow covered and thos little trees are now 8-10 feet tall and provide a wonderful wind break.

The trip to the luthier was cool. Yes Marty it is the place on W. 10th street. The shop was a real mix of modern and old style. Most of his tools were the same things we use. He had an old Stanley block plane that he had rounded the sole to plane the hinge part of the violin backs and bellies. it was a very gentle curve but it was there. I asked him how he did it and it was hours with a stone and a gauge till it was what he wanted.

The hinge is the part of the violin back and belly that is thinnest that allows it to vibrate. It is about 3/32 in thick and is about 5/16 in from the edge of the wood and runs all the way around the instrument. It tapers back to about 1/8 to 3/16 at the edge where the pieces are glued to the side, and then tapers out to about 3/16 for most of the piece.

Miss J's viola probably only needs a new bridge, so it will be relatively inexpensive.

Miss J had a bunch of other shopping to do, but somehow we ended up right in front of the Rockler store. I am not sure how that happened. I browsed a lot but did not buy anything.

I gotta get this kitchen done so I can get back to the shop.


----------



## JL7

Yeah Randy - EXACTLY what Dave said this time….........in a heart beat….....bye bye Rikon.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What size BS ya gettin'? You do know that size matters!!!

Dave,
I have a 9" BS, we'll see if she can handle that first!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks for the Red Green fix!!!


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…....you can make anything with duct tape….you know what they say….never mind…..

Randy - the bandsaw store was closed, so I guess I gotta stay with old 18" saw….....not pretty, quite old, but gets the job done…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been away for a week and there's like 2,000 posts. I am going to try and read them all, but if there was anything important, or anything addressed to me, please point it out because my brain goes numb when I read more than a thousand comments…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Other than HAPPY NEW YEAR, I had nothing to say to you. SORRY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Someone did stop by asking about a link to the "Jig Contest" entries. Marty took care of him and showed him the way!!! Almost like you weren't needed. Lol.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wlcome home there Stumpy, not any big stuff is happening while you were gone,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy DY finally decided on a BS saw ,now he has post it notes on it something him and Andy come up with ,i put one on too i didnt want to left out , mine says it will cut your finger off very quickly.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Thanks for the Red Green vid! I needed that today. Gotta love that guy,eh?


----------



## Bagtown

Yeah, eh?


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, it's like you weren't even gone. Somebody said something about wood and the rest was talking about who has the biggest BS.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
This Heinz 57 is for you!!!


----------



## TedW




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

PLEASE stop all this ******************** rock talk, brings back bad memories of some Chinese stuff by the Won Hung Lo company. It was undersized but added toxic chemicals, intended for funeral home installations.
Stumpy, nice for you to (eventually) drop in ….OK, now piss off.

Randy, it was nice for you to change the subject with the exciting revelation that you sawed your hand of with the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!!*

So in the mood of the day and the promises of a new year ….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to see you.


----------



## JL7

A shout out to the brits…(that's you Rex).....

Adele….made #1 album 2 years in a row…....pretty impressive I would have to say…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanx Randy, we are supposed to have some pretty good weather here after the weekend. Gonna make the most of it.
Glad you got the water back on David, I bet you had enough of digging all those holes in the ground instead of being able to flush. Did you use that door arch as a seat?


----------



## patron

i used depends
too cold outside

but i do need to fling them 
off the deck now

or cut some aromatic cedar


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If this is the clock that Marty says is not on my to do lest earlier, I'd actually love to build it.
I'm waiting for Ted to pay for the plans. 
Those plans cost $150. I guess they can get away with that price because the project would keep even someone like me occupied for months.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

She's a winner Jeff. They cloned one here called Boyounce, she's girl that still uses the old weights and measure.

I arrived here in 1977 Jeff, so I guess I'm half and half, whereas people like Ted and Eddie are 1/128 and 1/128.
Of course my London dialect (and able to speak Cockney) could be a serious problem here in the Republic, but I overcame that and became a revered hero when I reminded the locals that there were many more Brits defending the Alamo than Texans.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All the main parts are built. I now have a lot of sanding to do, and a lot of finishing, and a lot of tweaking, and a lot of fine tuning. Now the fun begins. I get to do a lot of testing, over and over again, until I work out all the little problems. Then I get to test some more.








For you all that know me well, I keep a fairly clean shop. When my work table looks like this, I'm having too much fun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice thing William


----------



## patron

nice build william

good to see you are in the shop
enjoying yourself more


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i aint no 1/128 now take that back ,not sure but it got to be more than 128


----------



## patron

how about 1/129 eddie
that's more right


----------



## JL7

Very cool Wiilliam,.......

Rex….thanks for the come back…....

David and Eddie…HI


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got this bug baaaaaaaaad!
now I want to build this.
And this for the kids.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i would think so at least a 1/129 i mean there were a lot of wood piles down here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i hope you get your video figured out how to post that is one cool toy there to see it action


----------



## bandit571

Is that anything like a Heinz 57?

"They called his daddy Buster, after the Brown truck he drove."

Sitting here with rust and crud all over my hands, That plane today was a mess! I even have Black paint on my hands!

In my shop, we can screw up more things in one hour, than most people do in a week. But, we make it look good.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is OBVIOUS, you are a BIG kid at heart!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, it's just a ball toy, don't even come close to pocket billiards.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex glad to see your feeling a bit better ,

Bandit how did you know my daddys name was Buster


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I remember an old movie - The Caine Mutiny where Humphrey Bogart played with his balls most of the time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I'm glad to see me here too. Which one of your Daddies are you referring to?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I don't hang sheet rock. I hang dryceiling…..

eddie, I told Randy he was gonna spread that virus to everybody…..

Randy, Beer can wait if you have something stronger to fall back on…..

Dave, I wish the rest of these guys worked as hard as you and me…..

Rob, That sun roof could be possible…..

Ham, That looks like my yard. With a little less snow…..

Ted, Go ahead and bring that lift thingy with ya…..

Rich, You can have all of the ice cream you can eat…..

Gene, I'll get back with ya…..

Rex, Glad to see the crust back in your shorts…..

Stumpy who???

William, It's alot tuffer then that. It's a bunny with big ears…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went car shopping tonight. Bought my Granddaughter a new VW Beetle…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That's a nice picture of YOUR car, can we see pics of your GD toy automobile!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex -one more brit girl entry…..dare you to watch the whole thing…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, you meant the bunny clock photo he posted?
That's a boring design.
I wouldn't cut that.
I'd rather do that nine foot something clock he posted earlier.
Or another marble machine.
I'm off to bed. 
I got up way too early this morning.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## bandit571

I would rather watch Orianthi playing "Foxy Lady". Alice Cooper has a "Live" version out. You know they are playing hardball when they BREAK the strings on the guitar…

I would post the vid, but for some reason,I can't get them to post here. Between the music, and watch orianthi, yep, worth it! She looks better the "Whats her name " above….


----------



## bandit571

Of course, with Rex back, maybe the vid about "Halo of Flies"????


----------



## JL7

To continue on the brit theme…..I give you Amy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to close my eyes and get some sleep. I may need to get up early and salt.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

William- That marble machine is absolutely astounding! My brain just doesn't work like that! The one you linked looks really fun and is quite musical as well. Both are WAY outside my skill (and patience) level. I really admire guys that can build stuff like this (as well as their own bandsaw!). I wish you were my neighbor. We'd be building a bandmill!!! I'd even do all the labor and you could supply the brains!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Marty.
William that is loookkkkinnngg Gooood!
I went and downloaded all of Adele.
I leave you with this


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Funny thing Jeff, I had the same car which is the leading car. Mine was 2 tone, smoke grey and Trafalgar blue, it's a Wolseley 6/110, twin SU carbs, overdrive on the top 3 gears, very fast, the police used them but were black. Leather seats, walnut dashboard, additional long range spot lights and sliding roof, boy that car was a honey.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, a pic of Steamboat Willie.


----------



## superdav721

Rex is back and on a role.
Good!


----------



## JL7

Cool pic Dave….

Rex….....you had the car??


----------



## JL7

Bentley?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe just a Morgan?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Jeff, around 1962 -1964. Also around that time while I was in the TA (territorial Army) I got to drive Huge ANTAR tank carriers with a Centurion tank on it, the Austin Champ - kinda like a Jeep but with a RR engine, snorkel and a 5 forward and 5 reverse hear box - you could go as fast back wards as forwards. I also rode Norton bikes and a variety of vehicles including Engineers Gantry Field Vehicles.
I have had a lot of vehicles over the years of every breed. Now guess what my all time favorite is.


----------



## JL7

Triumph?


----------



## JL7

Page and Plant….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rode a friend's Triumph Bonneville a few times, also rode a Vincent Black Lighting, a Beeza and a Matchless/AJS.
Also a Lambretta, my cousin's Moto Guzzi and his Norton Feather bed framed Vincent Rapide


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I used to knock around London with Jimmy Page and some other guys during the 60's, mainly members of the Stones and the WHO (they were called The High Numbers then)


----------



## JL7

You are the man Rex…......what was the answer to the puzzler?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh well, I'm off to have my gasket changed and relax with a soothing enema.
We''l play again tomorrow. TTFN


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## JL7

Very clever ole chap….........sleep good…...


----------



## TedW

Marty - Just wait out there by the mailbox and I'll be there with the drywall lifter… eventually. Don't bother shoveling the snow. It will probably be melted by the time I get there. btw, still waiting on that tile saw. (paybacks a beach, hee hee)

Dave - AAAaaaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!! Oh, it's just you. Nice photo.

Randy - Hmmmm… randy, randy, randy… what can I say. Anyways…

Rex - Hi Rex!

And finally…. (drum roll, please) William. Looks like you found your marbles and figured out all kinds of cool things to do with them. The machine, gizmo, thingy is lookin great… can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## JL7

It"s late…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Long live the Queen and other jolly ole stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be doin some more muddin today as well as looking at Debbie's puter (HeHe, That sounds dirty when you put it that way) She's been complaining that it keeps locking up on her…..)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Marty. make sure you have your mind organised, don't tape and bed Debbie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning gentlemen, ladies and whathaveyous,

Marty,
I gave up making mud pies many years ago. Why are you still playing with mud?

Rex,
Do you have any shop time scheduled today?

I need to try and get into the shop today. Getting there isn't the problem. Trying to muster the energy to climb the flight of stairs out of the shop, may be an issue!!! Guess that means, once I get there, I'll need to stay there! I wonder if I can get an escalator installed???


----------



## Gene01

Got me some 4/4, rough sawn pin oak in TN a few years back. Been air drying ever since. 
Pulled some out and started dressing it yesterday. Just ripping so it will fit through the planer. Lots of spalt. A few holes from some sort of borer. Other than the holes, it seems sound. The edge grain (the only part that's clean enough to see well) Does NOT look like the red or white oak I'm used to seeing. Creamy colored and the spalt can be seen on the edges, too. This is going to make some sweet trim for the gun case. Should be great for boxes, too.

There, now. This thread is safe for kids and censors, again…..for a minute or two.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Randy. You bet I have eyes on the shop today and whatever I get to do, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
At first I thought you said "crapper"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, yeah the thread should be safe for a while, Stumpy's annual visit has taken place.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, been there too, usually whistling Dixie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Must say that I am much better, need to take my BP soon to find out if it is going up from being low.
The weather here is improving and the coming week should afford shop time ....yeah.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Now they just need to make one with a 8' to 10' blade and a little more mass. Then I could plow from the comfort of my home!!!


----------



## HamS

Still alive,

Worked on the wiring in the kitchen and did a bit of fixing up what the drunken monkeys left. Laid some stone and now am watching football.

I just noticed it is snowing out now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ham ,glad you got those drunk monkey to fix the wiring ,getting stoned and watching football ,sounds like a laid out day


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
PLEASE, keep the SNOW to your locale!!!


----------



## TedW

Anyone miss me?

Yeah, me neither.

My latest endeavor..









It's a Zebra wood chop stick. Maybe next week I'll make another one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Isn't that a dietary aide for obese Asian restaurant patrons???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That remote controlled RoboPlow is way cool! I see that you were listed as one of the builders. You are multi-skilled!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you have a good eye for details ,didnt even notice it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, they have had them in Texas for quite a while for automatic cow patty collection. They work great and the best thing about them is they take their load over the border and dump it in Louisiana where the Cajuns make Andouille out of it.


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys!
Been in the shop all day.
Warm and toasty with a fire. 
It rained here.
I am cooking a movie.
Its a big one.
I will try to have it up tomorrow.


----------



## Kreegan

Howdy all. I got a little shop time today. I made another parting tool, sharpened all my lathe chisels, including 8 new ones, and then practiced making some chess pieces. The chess pieces were kind of a neat little project. I'm thinking of making a full chess set, including board, for my youngest brother's birthday in Apr. The biggest challenge will be making all the pawns match.


----------



## DIYaholic

I never made it anywhere today. It felt like a good day to recharge my batteries and nap. I did a great job of it too!!!
I need to all about everyone else's day, so I can live vicariously through your actions…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich love to see your chess pieces when your done. i would of thought the knight would be the hard one its on my long long list of to do projects


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy we been making a killing off those cowboys there in Texas they dump it over here we gift wraop it and sell it back to em ,they saw most of it is going to those English cowboys .


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Eddie! I think he GOTCHA Roger.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Early days yet, Andy. Never bet on a Cajun princess.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, don't forget you don't have to make all the pawns match, some are different colors.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Rich
Rex be nice he is still new.


----------



## bandit571

How to confuse a Telemarketeer:

(phone rings, I answer it as ) Cresah?

TM: Hello, is a Mister #### there?

Me; "Bradishkaya Natodt?"

TM: "Is the 123-456-7890?"

Me: Om-du-ret-qua-phun-...
Tm: Click ( phone goes dead, as they hang up)

Works every bleeding time…


----------



## DIYaholic

News then snewzzzz!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Thought I posted a tip? Oh well. maybe later, eh?


----------



## superdav721

Bandit that was funny.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & salutations everyone, (even to Ted & Rex!)

Ham,
You're so "quiet" this AM. Are you OK?

No real snow this AM, just a lite and I mean lite dusting. Had to get up at 5:00am to verify that there was no need to wake up at 5:00am!!! We are supposed to get between 1" - 3" of snow later this afternoon & overnight!!! Time will tell.


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie,
Do you guys take their hats off before you gift wrap them?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is an attempt to soak up this mornings coffee with the remainder of the Christmas cookies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get any kitchen work done yesterday. Will be back on it today after the Colts beat the tar out of Baltimore…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Here's to the Colts!!!

Marty,
Here's to the Raven's!!!


----------



## JL7

Mornin all….

Roboplow is cool…....Randy - you think that robot can do your job? Waiting to see RoboSalter…...

The Vikings let us down once again…..it was a little much to expect them to beat Green Bay 2 weeks in a row…...oh well….

Hey Rich…...here's a bargain you should check out: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/mat/3524298830.html

Looks like something you might be interested in…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's the kind of stuff I throw out in the burn pile…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sorry about the Vikings! My nephew is happy though, he's a GB fan…...

Marty,
Go Ravens!!!

Ham,
Go Colts!!!


----------



## Gene01

Here are the best of the 2012 Darwin Awards. The winner is a doozy!

Nominee No. 1: [San Jose Mercury News]:
An unidentified man, using a shotgun like a club to break a former girl friend's windshield, accidentally shot himself to death when the gun discharged, blowing a hole in his gut.

Nominee No. 2: [Kalamazoo Gazette]:
James Burns, 34, (a mechanic) of Alamo, MI, was killed in March as he was trying to repair what police describe as a "farm-type truck." Burns got a friend to drive the truck on a highway while Burns hung underneath so that he could ascertain the source of a troubling noise. Burns' clothes caught on something, however, and the other man found Burns "wrapped in the drive shaft."

Nominee No. 3: [Hickory Daily Record]:
Ken Charles Barger, 47, accidentally shot himself to death in December in Newton, NC. Awakening to the sound of a ringing telephone beside his bed, he reached for the phone but grabbed instead a Smith & Wesson 38 Special, which discharged when he drew it to his ear.

Nominee No. 4: [UPI, Toronto ]:
Police said a lawyer demonstrating the safety of windows in a downtown Toronto skyscraper crashed through a pane with his shoulder and plunged 24 floors to his death.? A police spokesman said Garry Hoy, 39, fell into the courtyard of the Toronto Dominion Bank Tower early Friday evening as he was explaining the strength of the buildings windows to visiting law students. Hoy previously has conducted demonstrations of window strength according to police reports. Peter Lawson, managing partner of the firm Holden Day Wilson, told the Toronto Sun newspaper that Hoy was "one of the best and brightest" members of the 200-man association. A person has to wonder what the dimmer members of this law firm are like.

Nominee No. 5: [The News of the Weird]:
Michael Anderson Godwin made News of the Weird posthumously. He had spent several years awaiting South Carolina's electric chair on a murder conviction before having his sentence reduced to life in prison. While sitting on a metal toilet in his cell attempting to fix his small TV set, he bit into a wire and was electrocuted.

Nominee No. 6: [The Indianapolis Star]:
A cigarette lighter may have triggered a fatal explosion in Dunkirk, IN. A Jay County man, using a cigarette lighter to check the barrel of a muzzleloader, was killed Monday night when the weapon discharged in his face, sheriff's investigators said. Gregory David Pryor, 19, died in his parents' rural Dunkirk home at about 11:30 PM. Investigators said Pryor was cleaning a 54-caliber muzzle-loader that had not been firing properly. He was using the lighter to look into the barrel when the gunpowder ignited.

Nominee No. 7: [Reuters, Mississauga, Ontario ]:
A man cleaning a bird feeder on the balcony of his condominium apartment in this Toronto suburb slipped and fell 23 stories to his death. "Stefan Macko, 55, was standing on a wheelchair when the accident occurred," said Inspector Darcy Honer of the Peel Regional Police. "It appears that the chair moved, and he went over the balcony," Honer said.

Finally, THE WINNER!!!: [Arkansas Democrat Gazette]:
Two local men were injured when their pickup truck left the road and struck a tree near Cotton Patch on State Highway 38 early Monday. Woodruff County deputy Dovey Snyder reported the accident shortly after midnight Monday. Thurston Poole, 33, of Des Arc, and Billy Ray Wallis, 38, of Little Rock , were returning to Des Arc after a frog-catching trip. On an overcast Sunday night, Poole 's pickup truck headlights malfunctioned.

The two men concluded that the headlight fuse on the older-model truck had burned out. As a replacement fuse was not available, Wallis noticed that the .22 caliber bullets from his pistol fit perfectly into the fuse box next to the steering-wheel column. Upon inserting the bullet the headlights again began to operate properly, and the two men proceeded on eastbound toward the White River Bridge .

After traveling approximately 20 miles, and just before crossing the river, the bullet apparently overheated, discharged and struck Poole in the testicles. The vehicle swerved sharply right, exited the pavement, and struck a tree. Poole suffered only minor cuts and abrasions from the accident but will require extensive surgery to repair the damage to his testicles, which will never operate as intended.

Wallis sustained a broken clavicle and was treated and released. "Thank God we weren't on that bridge when Thurston shot his balls off or we might be dead," stated Wallis

"I've been a trooper for 10 years in this part of the world, but this is a first for me. I can't believe that those two would admit how this accident happened," said Snyder.

Upon being notified of the wreck, Lavinia (Poole's wife) asked how many frogs the boys had caught and did anyone get them from the truck? Though Poole and Wallis did not die as a result of their misadventure as normally required by Darwin Award Official Rules, it can be argued that Poole did in fact effectively remove himself from the gene pool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That is some funny stuff!!!

Hmmmmm???
Shower
Laundry
Errands
Perhaps a nap to sort it out…....


----------



## JL7

Yep - funny stuff Gene…....it takes all kinds…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all, including Ted, Eddie and David.
Love that list Gene.
Nice day here, shop time is scheduled. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Hello all, the movie uploaded last night.
I will be posting a project and blog here latter. Now I have to go to town. 
BRB
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/tobacco-box/


----------



## Gene01

Really nice box, Dave. Nice wrench, too.
Great video, as well. 
Have you been introduced to piano hinges?


----------



## bandit571

Held a Union Meeting yesterday…









Had to use the kitchen counter, the card Table wouldn' hold the weight of all that iron…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope you have you fingers (toes & eyes) crossed! The Ravens are entering the stadium!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks Jeff! I'm off to Isanti to pick all that up now!


----------



## JL7

Cool projects there Dave…..

Nice collection Bandit….

Rich - be sure to post some cool projects from that wood so Marty can eat crow for his comments…..


----------



## JL7

Rex - good to hear it's a shop day…...hope it's a good one…....

Cutting some hard maple dowels here….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ya do know that you can purchase dowel rod, don't you???

Marty,
End of 1st quarter and Colts ain't losing!!!


----------



## JL7

What you say Randy? With the money I'm saving using this fancy jig, I'll have it paid for in twenty years or so….! Plus, they don't sell maple dowels at the local Rockler or Woodcraft…...just birch…...I think there's some sort of maple dowel conspiracy going on here…....


----------



## superdav721

Gene I had none, so I used what was hanging on the shop wall. I would have rather made some. But forging that small is hard.
Thanks!
Jeff that rig is cool!


----------



## HamS

colts tied


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
When I first saw this thread (Texas Weirdos), I went running to your defense…...
Then I realized that they were probably trying to get away from you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, people should not underestimate Texas, we understand that Jefferson Davis lost the last election, but what would they fear having the largest army base in the US and making Nukes at Amarillo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope you still have your fingers (toes & eyes) crossed!!!
You may want to consider crossing your legs also…..
Unless of course you are in the restroom!!!


----------



## bandit571

Looks the same as the Bengals game last night, one sided Refs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit.
If the refs are one dimensional, maybe you need a 3D HD TV!!!


----------



## bandit571

Must be them purple and black stripes they are wearing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Ham!!! Oh yeah, you too Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I blame you…..


----------



## Bagtown

Hey everyone,

Been a busy weekend.
Had a niece up from Ontario Friday night.
Had my brother and his girlfriend stay last night.
Had 9 of us for supper last night.
Then we all went to Dads for his 80th birthday today.
Was a great, yet busy weekend.
Tired now.
Cup of tea.
Relax.


----------



## Kentuk55

547 pages and counting… LOL Wow! When you get to a ga-zillion, i'm gonna send u a few cold ones.


----------



## superdav721

Take a nap Bags


----------



## superdav721

Well theres Roger.


----------



## Bagtown

Brother brought me a couple of these…










Pretty Tasty actually.
And at 7.5%, I should sleep well tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It'll be later tonight or tomorrow night before I have time to write up a project post, but wanted you guys to be able to say you seen it here first.
Sorry for the crappy video quality.
We all can't be movie stars like SuperDave and Stumpy.


----------



## Bagtown

Pretty cool William.


----------



## JL7

Now that IS cool William….and a lot of intricate work…....

Bags - you're confusing me….(which is easy….actually).....you drinkin the tea or the ale? Sounds like a good weekend…

Hey Roger…....got a ways to go on a ga-zillion, but hey, free cold ones!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Roger, We'll be lookin' forward to that ga-zillion visit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, If we knew you were having a party, We would have been there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I need to go see what this fuss is all about over William's box…..


----------



## Bagtown

Changed my mind Jeff.
While the kettle was boiling for tea, I opened the fridge door.
Didn't have any reason to open the fridge door.
But it was there.
Inside I found two half litre bottles of spruce beer, and two half litre bottles of "15th Anniversary Malt Beer", which is made with 15 different malts, and is 9%..... . . . . . . . . . 
Brother gave me these for a Christmas present.
Spruce beer is good so far.
Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## superdav721

Safety and his brothers and sisters eating dinner


----------



## superdav721

iPad pics are upside down sorry


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Are those all individual runs or does one marble go thru all of the runs???


----------



## TedW

Hi gang, just taking a break from uploading a gazillion files. My internet is especially bad today, so I have the choice of uploading the files or doing anything else. Heck, even as I'm typing this I type a few letters before they appear. That's "bad"! And I decided not to work on the kitchen this weekend just so I can do this web stuff. I should have worked on the kitchen.

Anywayz, figured between uploads I'd stop in and see what I'm missing.

*Dave *& *William*, I'll have to get back to your videos later, when I can actually watch them.

*Jeff*, I like that dowel cutting jig. Cutting your own is not just a matter of saving a couple of bucks. Even if the stores did sell hard maple dowels, you would have to go to the store to get them. With the cutter and a few scraps, you don't have to leave the shop. I guess *Randy *didn't think of that.

*Mike*, at 7.5% who cares about flavor?

*Roger*, We all agreed that you should just send those cold ones my way. No need to wait for the gazillionth post, as I'm sure we'll get there eventually.

*Rex*, The thought of you living so close to Amarillo is scary. It's a good thing you have your shop to keep you busy.

*Marty*, how's that ceiling drywall going?


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, the upside down cats are screwing with my head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Your cats are hanging in there….


----------



## TedW

Dave, thanks for clarifying about the pictures… I was about to fix my computer.


----------



## Bagtown

My monitor is upside down now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I'll play the videos for ya. Can ya see???


----------



## TedW

Why is Dave getting all the attention. It's the cats doing the magic defying gravity trick.


----------



## HamS

Well, I got some more stone laid and some football watched and some guitar picked. Ran out of mortar so had to quit laying stone. Ones are in the freezer working on becoming cold ones. Said task should be accomplished in ten minutes or so. Now that the Colts are out, go Broncos!


----------



## TedW

Marty, if you turn your monitor upside down, like Mike did, the marbles will fall upward. Kind of like Dave's magic cats.

TIME WARP EDIT: this is the post I will be referring to in the post down below.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I tried laying under my desk, but it made it hard to type…..

Not to mention I thought I was at the bar…..


----------



## superdav721

I had to glue each piece of cat food for those pictures.


----------



## TedW

Darn it, I know that post posted. It's just waiting for me to post it again so I can look like an idiot.

I need my daily affirmation!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I'm feelin' your pain. I'm blaming Randy…..


----------



## superdav721

I love it William. I wana play with it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That's what makes you gosh darn better then the rest of….. Well, better then Randy…..


----------



## bandit571

BEFORE I can sell any planes to Randy, I will HAVE to paint them PINK. Per his request…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I resemble all them remarks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Ya better go check your marble machine, there may be tooo many marbles in it….
Everyone here at the Nubby Stump Hotel have lost theirs!!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Dave, you want me to turn some food bowls for your cats so they don't have to eat off of shingles?


----------



## superdav721

Where is the grand master stumper?
What is he building?
I think I am three videos better since his last.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, they are individual runs. The escapement mechanism releases one marble after the other. They go through four vertical diverter switches, and one horizontal diverter switch, that diverts them to the various marble runs.


----------



## Kreegan

I'd just like to take this time to praise Jeff for sending me that CL post. I have 1 big box and 3 medium boxes of turning blanks and wood blocks sitting in the garage, including some burl, wormy butternut, lots of cherry, 4 big cedar bowl blanks, lots of misc blanks and an assortment of black walnut blocks. Awesome!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's why we like Jeff and keep him around…. BTW, Who's Jeff???


----------



## superdav721

Jeff who?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, a superb contraption, adds a new dimension to playing with your balls.


----------



## JL7

Good one Rex…....shop time?

Rich good for you…..I sense there is some dissension in the ranks…...typical when you make a good WOOD score…...be sure to post those projects so Martin (that's what Marty's mother calls him when he's naughty) see's them…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How was shop time today???


----------



## DIYaholic

I've heard that Marty is called many different things when he is being "naughty" and NOT by his mom!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mutt and Jeff, I'm actually still at the shop


----------



## JL7

Well very well then Rex….....carry on….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
When did you change your name to Mutt???


----------



## JL7

To all those who weighed in last week on pinning the mortise and tenon…...I appreciate it…....in the end, I did use the offset hole trick, but decided to use a blind hole for the dowel instead of going all the way thru. The offset really does a nice job of pulling the joint together with no clamps….....but it's a little putzy…....it's only time…..


----------



## JL7

Who's Jeff?


----------



## Bagtown

Geoff?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got it posted guys. 
Here's the link to the project if you'd like more photos and such.
I want to apologize again for the video. I tried showing it the best I could so anyone could get a general idea how everything works. It is hard to catch on video though. I filmed a lot of video from varying distances. Far back, you can hear it but can't see it. Up close, you can only show so much in a segment because things move so fast. I wound up settling for the up close though. 
I start on the Matthius Wandell marble machine design next.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, agree, it's a great night for carrying on. BTW nice work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and Dave, unknowingly, helped with my video problem. He mentioned codecs. I had no idea what that was, but it gave me something to start googling. I figured out that my old camera is no longer supported by codecs in Windows Media player. So my other option was to use a video converter to compress the video to WMV format. Then I was able to use it in Windows Movie Maker. It will be an added step from now on to convert, but at least I can still use movie maker. 
Thanks Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice doweling joints!!! Jeff, ya do know that you can buy dowel rod???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm not sure who had the offset hole trick idea, But I'll take credit for it. You can praise me now if you'd like…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, it's time to leave the shop for today. Going to load the wood stove and go for an all night burn. My shop cat need to make up it's mind on staying in the shop tonight or coming home. As she has food and water here and a chair near the stove I bet she will stay here.
Anyways, heading for the house, have something to eat and then check back on the asylum. Is Ted and Eddie had their lobotomy yet ??


----------



## boxcarmarty

And I'll have you know, My Mom called me things other then Martin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a safe trip home Rex…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh that Jeff.
JK
BRB


----------



## superdav721

Roger its good to see your up to your happy go lucky self.


----------



## bandit571

WOOD????









And i know how to use it…


----------



## superdav721

Love it Bandit.


----------



## Kreegan

My dog is laying next to me on the sofa, snoring like a chainsaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

I may have to go out salting early. I'm going to see if my eye lids will block out light!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Gene- Really enjoyed your list of awards. They have to be true as nobody could make that kind of stuff up. I have friends in DesArc, Arkansas so that one doesn't suprise me at all! William- That marble machine vid is too cool! Jeff the joinery turned out just perfect!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had to go guys.
I had to take my monthly bath.
Some guy in China called long distance to make a special request.
He said his roses were dying from my smell every time the wind blew that direction.
I'm clean now.
Well, mostly.
I decided to save one butt cheek so I'd have an excuse to wash something next month.

I'm off to bed to watch a movie as I drift off to sleep.
The kids go back to school tomorrow and I hope enjoy some quiet time.
I think I'll have a couple of pots of coffee in the shop tomorrow without music playing.
And some people can tell you, that is rare for me.
It will be so nice though.
Almost eight hours without any stupid questions, without breaking up any fights, without settling any arguments, without being asked for food, and without a single person, while watching me do something as obvious as daylight ask, "what are you doing Daddy?"


----------



## superdav721

What are you doing daddy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love quiet time….. Hello….. Where did everyone go???

Hey, Who turned out the light??? I'm skeered…..


----------



## superdav721

I got a candle


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

I ran out of thin set mortar last night so I had to sit and watch football, drink beer and pick my guitar. It was horrible.

I cleaned some of the floor I laid yesterday and had to take up about four stones because they were not level with their neighbors. I swear they were last night, and I did not start into the beer until AFTER I had cleaned up all the stone tools. Is there a shrinkage problem with mortar? I suspect that I am not getting exactly the same amount of water from bucket to bucket of the mortar, would that change the shrinkage rate? I really am getting tired of lpicking up half of what I lay. I guess though that this is part of the price of being cheap and doing it yourself. On the other hand, I have seen some of the jobs the 'professionals' do and I think they just slap the stone down and the grind the corners smooth because the natural cleft is all gone on the edges.

I am working right where the big crack in the concrete slab is and the thickness of the mortar is very great at this point. I have decided to level everything and let that mortar really cure, say for a week or so, before I go back to the stone. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got up at 1:45am, started work at 2:15am and finished the plowing & salting at 6:30am. I'm going the sleep. PLEASE keep it down to a dull roar!!!

As it is NOT night….
Good morning all,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

GOOD MORNING VEITTT….....!!!!!
Wait.
I've never been out side the United States.
Goog morning everyone.
I am hurting this morning.
After a week of cool (to us, it's been in the 40s and 50s) weather, we're now supposed to warm up to the 70s by the end of the week.
I'm going to the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning everyone plus Ted and Eddie, sweat dreams Randy.
Ham, well at least you got yourself a break, you understand about Rome now.

Had some good time at the shop yesterday and going for more today. Working on the brake/leveling system for Big Bessie - the large table/bench plus any other stuff I get diverted to. It has been great to be able to do stuff in the shop and this week looks like the weather will get better.

I hope you all had an enjoyable weekend doing whatever you do to be happy. I may be able to drop in now and then as I have a very old and slow laptop at the shop. Have a great day.


----------



## Bagtown

Have a great day Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Bags, I'll be off there in about an hour after I have a nice bowl of hot porridge and get a flask of coffee ready.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

David, how are you this morning?


----------



## DamnYankee

233 posts since I last checked in!

Since I don't have the time to read all of them….

No way!
Sorry to hear that.
Hope you get better.
Nice project.
Have you thought about hiring someone who knows what they are doing?

WOOD!


----------



## DamnYankee

Have I mentioned how much I like my compact DeWalt router?

I am working on a rather complex shadow box (still) which has involved bent lamination. This weekend I finally tackled the problem of putting the face frame on. This will of course hold the glass in. The problem is that this frame is about 1.5" wide and has to "bend" along the facing of the bent lamination. As I was not going to try to bend 1.5" wide pieces of Red Oak I have to cut them to the curve. First I cut several overwidth lengths of oak making sure that as I laid them out along the curves I never got too close to the intended reveal/overhang width. Then came the nervous part….routing a 1/4" groove on the underside of the framing into which to recess/insert the bent lamination frame. Laying out the pieces and marking where to route was not the nervous part. The nervouse part was taking my router and free hand routing the grooves out of what ended up being nine pieces. I just KNEW going into it I would do something stupid and screw one or more pieces up….router too fast, bit get loose and cut too deep, over cut the line, any number of things. But with my handy compact DeWalt router it was very easy to set the speed, depth, and most importantly CONTROL the router as I cut. I've tried similar routing in the past with my fullsize router but it proved too difficult to control for so much freehand work. Man I like this compact router. The only time I use my fullsize router now is in the router table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Enjoy that shop time.
Now don't go climbing up on that BIG table/bench and take a nap!!!

Rob,
Good for you! Looking forward to the project post on this bent lamination thingy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you bend it, it will break…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Another day at work, where I do substantially less work in 9 hours than I do in 30 mins in my shop. *sigh*

I sorted through most of that wood last night. Found some yellowheart, purpleheart, padauk, hickory and rosewood. One of the bowl blanks had a chunk busted off, so I got that gluing up in my bathroom since the shop is too cold. I'm going to turn something tonight.


----------



## Gene01

BIL and nephew missed their flight from St. Louis. Won't be here till 6 or 7 tonight.
Hello found shop time!!! 
Hope I can sneak some more in during their visit this week. Between tour guide sessions.


----------



## Bagtown

Sounds exciting Rich.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I turned some green oak once for a lid to a cast iron kettle. It warped pretty bad as it dried out…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty.
This.


----------



## Bagtown

Nice lid Marty.
That'd catch fire on my stove.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I've bent drywall for arches. Just dampen it and bend it slowly while you screw it into place…..

I have cooked beans in this pot with the lid on…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty - I thought you were bending dryceiling board, but I see now you were replying to Rob.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've never tried bending dryceiling board, only drywall…..


----------



## DIYaholic

If you slice the drywall really thiiiin, it'll bend!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Or you could buy 1/4" drywall


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Stumpy,

Great show on the DC build….keeps gettin' better all the time. And entertaining as always.

Doin' any sleddin' this year?

My sister in GR says they've got a boat load of snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or just hit it with a spray bottle and bend it, then let it dry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning vet, Stumpy's MIA. We think he overpowered the new DC system and now he's stuck in the pick-up tube. We're waiting on a conformation from Randy, but he ain't talking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Morning its Monday.


----------



## Kreegan

I think it's more like he decided to build his own ducting out of sheet metal and managed to get wrapped up in it. Now he's stuck in his shop like a fat little metal burrito…


----------



## Kreegan

Lil QotSA for ya'll


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm… Al is MIA, AND Stumpy? Someting strange going on??? I'm at the half-way point between the two, ain't heard anything "Weird" over the police scanner….


----------



## DamnYankee

For Randy -


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Rob, where did you find that video of me playing beer pong. I haven't played since last year's Kentucky Derby party at my mom's house. All the nieces & nephews were playing, so I joined in!!! But only for a few games.

I gotz errands to run…...


----------



## Kreegan

That's not Queens of the Stone Age. Stupid YouTube.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just found something more difficult than Williams marble box. I just assembled this Barbie VW.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you take it out for a spin?


> Or was it toooo much car for you


?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have the battery on charge now. I'm planning on taking it out and burning some plastic tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

Rob - the weird part of your Randy video, was when Marty showed up in the Pacer….?!

Marty - this past Turkey Day, at my sisters…..one of the neighborhood dads came tooling by in the Barbie Jeep…....still kicking myself for not taking a picture…......please do post a picture of your test drive…..

And Rich - don't let Marty lure you in with his wooden cook ware…...it's just a ploy to get some of that cool wood score…...


----------



## JL7

Rich - I'm confused…....both vids seem to be the same band…...did I miss something?.....

Maybe it's the extremely sunny and balmy 40 degree weather here today…....


----------



## superdav721

Dave's Monday.
I go back after 17 days off.
I get up and go sit on the john.
Power goes off. 
Find paper in the dark.
Flush.
Shave by candle light.
Get in truck, windshield frosted. 
Windshield wipers not work.
Go to work.
Workorders out of sight.
Crank county truck, tire flat.
Go to school with all the work orders. 
pull up , phone rings other school cafe down.
Lunch.
Go back to other school.
Pregnant daughter calls with jeep loosing power and puffing smoke.
What did you do today?
I need a drink.


----------



## JL7

So Dave…...all in all, it's great to be back to work then?


----------



## superdav721

No 
I want Ground hog day.
Start this sucker all over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You asked.
I went plowing & salting parking lots.
I cleared & salted walkways.
I slept!!!
Took salter out of dump truck.
Brought dump truck in for tranny repair (that's transmission repair with only 7000 miles)!!!
Brought 1/2 ton truck back with a 4 wheeler utility vehicle in the bed.
Took a nap.
Watched American Woodshop.
Watched 5:00 news.
Cooked a chicken quesadilla.
Ate chicken quesadilla.
Watching 6:00 news.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Dave it just another day in paradise


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
With a "Ground Hog Day" do-over…...
You will just have the same [email protected] day again and again and again….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy here a link if you missed any 
http://www.wbgu.org/americanwoodshop/episodes.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff I havent got any of that seasoning yet,as soon as he gets some in ill grab me and you some so hang loose i havent forgoten, Mardi Gras is right around the corner and New Orleans area usely gets all it can and drives the prices of craw fish up till its over ,


----------



## JL7

Hey eddie - no problem! And looking forward to it whenever that may be…...do you do the craw fishing yourself, or are you too far north for that?


----------



## JL7

Just noticed…..tomorrow I turn 1000…............days…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we do craw fishing here too,but usely just go out and get some boiled ones there use to be a lot of shacks around to go to but they have gotten to be expressive here the last few years ,but it fun to get some beer and go craw fishing to,but its a all day deal and we never can get a designated driver to stay sober lol


----------



## superdav721

happy kilo bit day Jeff


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ground Hog Day ????
I guess that's when everyone eats sausage?

Just getting finished up at the shop, yep had 6 hours today, but there was *catastrophe* at the shop today. !!!










Well like I said, I got Big Bertha, although drastically unfinished, to where I can use it as a table/bench/altar/ massage table or for dissecting Stiffs - (hear that Al)
I even started cutting pieces for the 2 small tool benchettes I spoke about earlier, 2008 I believe.
Anyhow here's a few shot of the bench with stuff to be installed underneath and cut lumber on the top.

















































































That's the lot for today, heading home, hungry, but happy.


----------



## Bagtown

Looking good Rex.
I put a shelf much like that on my bench this afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

William!!!
You da Man!
#1 on the top projects page!!!
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - Big Bertha is looking good….and has some new colors…I see some clamps down there, like veneer clamps? You're cooking up something in there, besides the cat….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, I ran out of the shelf lumber, the missing planks will have to wait until can get to HD and sort out their 50c cutoff pile.
The biggest prize is that now I have a surface to work on, I'll finish the bench as and when I can. May not look like much but it was hard graft for me to get this far.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, The colors are to hide the lousy lumber, the top surface is level, but not trimmed.
I have a large used vice which someone gave me a couple of years ago, but I could not even lift it onto the shelf, same with a large press someone threw out. Long way to go on getting her finished, but most urgent chore for it is to install the parking/leveling brakes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I understand there's a rare specimen of whiskey wood that was shipped to the Apple Valley area. The person that possesses this wood will have everlasting exotic wood, wine, and women. I believe Rich has this box and it will be mine soon. HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## boxcarmarty

I google earthed Rich's house and this is what I found…..


----------



## JL7

Hide the whiskey wood Rich!! Marty is riding the pink barbie car and heading your way…....RUN!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The car is too slow. My Granddaughter is warming up the plane…..


----------



## Kreegan

Ruh roh Raggy!


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like she's having fun Marty.


----------



## Bagtown

I don't know if any of you guys are interested….
I was in on the mallet swap for Christmas and it was a lot of fun.
We're now having a Marking Tool (marking knife or awl) Exchange this time.
Here's a link to a link.
We're over at the Measuring and Marking Tools of Your Dreams thread.
Basically you make a marking tool for the name that you are given, and you receive one from the person who got your name.
There is a sign up date, and a finish date.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger/Rex- I've always been curious as to exactly what porridge is. Could you enlighten us? And then explain "Yorkshire Pudding" if you would. Marty- That granddaughter is a real cutie! Can't tell if she's destined to be a fighter pilot or a cropduster.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, Porridge is Scottish oatmeal, traditionally the Scot's make it with water and salt, but the English discovered cows and make it with milk, and maybe some honey or sugar, and sometimes with a spice of choice. Actually the Scottish oatmeal grain is the best and you will notice it. Whichever way you like yours, it is a very healthy and sustaining breakfast item and has therapeutic values as it looks after your water works. Scots will likey have porridge followed by kippers with buttered toast. Kippers are smoked Herring and another fantastic source of vitamins, that's why Scots are very healthy and fit.
On another note, a Cockney slang phrase - "doing porridge" translates to "in prison doing his time", beause porridge is what they get for breakfast - the Scottish version.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Bagtown

Andy, roast beef and yorkshire pudding.
It doesn't get much better than that.
Unless you have mashed potatoes with it.
mmmmmm….
I'm about to blow the diet again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## superdav721

Go get em Rex. well done.


----------



## superdav721

Who is the kid stealing Marty's plane


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now Bags, let's be fair.
Steak and Kidney pie or pudding.
Shepherd's or Cottage pie.
Fried Cod and chips with a pickled onion and a wally. 
Liver and Bacon casserole.
Bubble and Squeak.
Bangers, onions and mash.

mmmmmmm now for some leftover Sheep's eyeballs casserole. See you later.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Roger. I learned something today! Now how about the specifics on Yorkshire Pudding? Wally? Bubble and Squeek? Dang, there's a lot I don't know!


----------



## boxcarmarty

How's this for a joint…..

goose-neck


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Yorkshire pudding is eggs, milk, flour, salt, and beef drippings….. (or pork)


----------



## Kreegan

I made a … cup…thing…candle holder…it's round and has a hole in it…

I messed up the top when I was finishing the bottom. The jaws bit and left marks, even though I wrapped it in shelf liner. Oh well. It was good practice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OH NO!!! That was the priceless whiskey wood…..


----------



## Kreegan

I've never been to England or Scotland, but I did spend 2 weeks in Dublin for work. Irish food is just not very good. Their sausage in particular was terrible. The only things that were good were shepherd's pie, fish and chips and coddle. They had some pretty good cheeses too. And awesome Lebanese food.


----------



## Kreegan

It was a waste chunk of wormy butternut. The whiskey wood is getting saved till I know what I'm doing, so your granddaughter has a while to make it down here. ;-)


----------



## Kreegan

Speaking of both Dublin and whiskey, while I was there I visited both the Guinness factory and the Jameson distillery. The Guinness factory was a nuthouse with kids running around squealing everywhere. The Jameson distillery was much nicer and calmer. The building was really interesting too. Got some 18 year Jameson for my best friend there.


----------



## gfadvm

That looks pretty tasty Marty. Not like the pudding we had as a kid (I think ours was Jello brand!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, Marty is correct about the mixture, but the puddings he shows are flat. Yorkshire puddings rise like a souffle, the eggs have to be fresh and you must find out the altitude where you are cooking them, else they won't rise. You must also never open the oven until cooked, or again they will be flat.
There are different Yorkshire Pudding styles, the most common are the ones cooked in muffins trays, another is to make the puddings as large as a dinner plate and have the other meal meat and veg *inside* the pudding.


















Another similar dish is "Toad in the Hole" which uses the same mixture in a large round or rectangular pan with sausages dropped into the mixture. When cooked this is usually eaten with mashed potatoes and peas/carrots. 









Yorkshire pudding mixture is the same as English Pancake mix, except butter takes the place of drippings. English Pancakes are almost identical to French Crepes, very thin and usually sprinkled with sugar and lemon juice and rolled up, the French fold them.


----------



## Bagtown

And when it puffs up the Yorkshire is hollow, and you fill it with gravy.


----------



## HamS

Good morning,

I will have to listen to a lot of bragging from our guys in the Alabama plant today. Life goes on.


----------



## Bagtown

Wow.


----------



## superdav721

Marty are you practicing Japanese joinery?
Impressive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Marty. Dave?
Please give me links or something to more about that joint.
The gooseneck joint? 
Never even heard of that one.
But now I'm interested. 
C'mon.
You can't just post something like that and get away with not providing more info.

I'm off again.
Gotta go to the doctor this morning.
Those vampires will want blood of course.
And the doctor will want to scold me like a child on everything as well.
And I'll act like a brat as usual and tell him just what I think.
Then, hopefully I can get back here to the shop.

I can't talk longer.
I'm ill this morning.
I can't even have coffee till after the blood work.
Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

floating tenon…..


----------



## Bagtown

Is this from the museum in your backyard Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

dovetail mortice…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Butt Joint


----------



## boxcarmarty

triple dovetail


----------



## boxcarmarty

clip tenon


----------



## boxcarmarty

gooseneck with stub


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm practicing how to spell Japanese joinery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

double wedged locking box joint, or shachi sen hako dome tsugi


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, This is for you…..
http://www.anvilfire.com/iForge/tutor.php?lesson=jd_tongs/demo


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. Those are some gorgeous doors, David.

Bags, I got a question. How do you turn off that damn lil nub at the bottom center of a hollow turning like a bowl or cup? I have such a problem getting rid of that lil bump.


----------



## DamnYankee

Kreegan - need to get you some of that bump remover lotion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Industrial strength bump remover…..


----------



## Bagtown

Rich,

Do you mean the stub that you hold it in the chuck with?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It's just like picking your nose, dig in there and get ya a big spoon full…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, It's the lil' tit that forms at the center of the universe…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
On this thread it is refered to as a "Stumpy Nub"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I hope all of this helps, I know it does for me…..


----------



## Kreegan

LOL, yeah that stumpy nub in the middle of the area you're hollowing out. So the bottom center of the bowl, cup, whatever. I usually hollow from the outside edge inwards and there's always a little bump at the dead center that's hard to get out, because the tool passes over the part of the wood that's spinning towards you and gets into the part spinning away.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wasn't up to running my errands yesterday. Today though, it is forecasted to be above FREEZING!!! I think I can venture out into the cool cruel world!!! Unless of course, someone here wants to run my errands?
~
~
~
What no one wants to help out a friend???
~
~
~
Oh well. I guess it's up to me.
Vehicle is pre-warmed, checks have been deposited & cleared, it is time to go shoplifting, err shopping!!!

See ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Have you tried a torch?
Toenail clippers?
Nosehair remover?
Vanishing cream?
Just a few suggestions!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Grab me a dryceiling lift while you're out. I'd like to work on that this afternoon…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow citizens of the world, and Ted, Randy and Eddie.
Rain forecast all day today, must get to the shop soon and let the cat out.

As an addition to the weird Joint submissions, I throw in this Joint. Easily made, no pain and what the heck, who cares. Makes a Stumpy design look good and everything always looks good.


----------



## Bagtown

Rich,

Try working from the centre to the outside instead.
You start the cut by kind of digging the gouge in a little and just pulling the cut to the outside edge.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, that is a well built joint, commonly reefered to as a "spliff". as heard in the great Bob Marleys song "Easy Skanking" where he sings "Scuse' me while I light my spliff".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags, any luck with trucking?

Last night's supper was a disaster, as I said last night I was going to have leftover sheep's eyeballs casserole.
Well, and you may want to remember this, I made the foolish mistake to put it in the microwave on reheat instead of waiting for it to heat up in the oven.
Suddenly there was whole load of explosions, yep it was enough to makes the eyes pop. what a mess it made inside the microwave, a real eyesore, not to mention that my casserole didn't look good. So I decided to cook it down to an eye catching soup, yes real Retina creamed soup with garlic and rhubarb. Hindsight should have told me not to see if the casserole was a microwave candidate, I see it now.


----------



## Bagtown

Sounds like a real eyesore Rex.

No luck yet with the job search.
Starting to look further afield.


----------



## superdav721

William Marty is showing you what takes Japanese joiners years to learn how to do. They are mostly only obtainable by hand tools.
The construct there temples this way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Sorry to hear about the exploding eyeballs! I hope you hadn't just fired off that spliff, as you would have seen many a freaky thing and still had the munchies!!!

Mike,
Good luck on the job search.

Marty,
I gave the lift to Ted. He said he would be happy to deliver it and hang the ceiling! Of course it may take him a while to get there and even longer to finish!!!

Dave,
Ain't you supposed to be working???

Errands have been run. Groceries have been stowed. I'm caught up on LJs. NAP TIME. (I just don't have the energy to venture into the workshop. I'm afraid of either hurting myself, or worse, my tools & wood!!!


----------



## superdav721

I do get lunch


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
In that case, in the words of the famous Gilda Radner; NEVER MIND!!!


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
It does not sound as if you are a chef with vision.

Who agrees?

Ok, then. The ayes have it.


----------



## DIYaholic

As I've been "under the weather" and/or plowing, since returning from my Christmas visit to Long Island, I have not yet delivered my Christmas gifts to the Chef's 2 kids. I have mustered enough energy to head over there this evening. I won't even get a dinner out of it, because I still have a fever and cough, so I'm not sticking around to contaminate the place.

TTFN…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

What Randy, It's good enough for us but not for them???


----------



## Kreegan

Rex is rolling up a fatty, for medicinal purposes I'm sure.


----------



## Kreegan

I hate tax time. I've shelled out just shy of 6000 bucks for taxes this week, and that doesn't even include my final state or federal tally for the year. You know what kind of awesome lathe I could have bought for 6 grand?!?

http://turnrobust.com/Sweet_16_Photo_Gallery.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys, I have a problem.
I've turned simple spindles before, but never a bowl.
For my current project, I need to turn a simple, shallow bowl.
Can I do this with the same gouge I turn spindles with?
Or do I need somthing different?


----------



## Bagtown

William, short answer is yes you can.
If it's particularly small, then just take shallow cuts and take your time.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I haven't a clue!!!

Rich,
When I first saw the "Sweet 16" link, I was expecting something totally different. I'm very glad I was wrong!!!

The Chef's kids loved their presents. Sam got LEGOs and Ashley got an electronic drum kit (the parents weren't so happy with that one!)

I also got two presents. "Ande's" mint cookies and a "Sear's & Roebuck" sawblade clock!!! I'm happy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need to do a bowl that is about four inches across and about two inches deep.
I've been googling for answers.
Now I'm trying to figure out if it would be safer to use my gouge, or go slow with a sharp curved scraper. 
I've never turned a bowl before, and hadn't planned on it anytime soon, but this project requires it.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger/Rex (R/R in the future). Those puddings look really good. The eyeball soup not so much! Crepes were my favorite Sunday morning sport back when I could eat sugar.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went to the plans to be sure.
Converting from centimeters to inches, the bowl I have to turn is 7.08 inche (18 cm) across, 1.57 (4cm) inches tall, and .94 (2.4 cm) deep.


----------



## Bagtown

William start with the gouge, and finish with the scraper.
If you have problems finishing with the scraper, just finish with sand paper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I would have gave ya a Sears and Roebuck catalog and sent ya to the 'lil green house…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Bags.
I will be giving it a shot tomorrow.
Have I mentioned that the lathe is the only tool I own that gives me anxiety attackes?
I've had a couple of bad experiences with it before. 
Now I get nervous anytime I try something new on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Just swap that respirator out for a catchers mask…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I appreciate the sentiment!!!

William,
Good luck with the turning. Slow and steady, slow and steady….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

4-10ft sheets have been defeated…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, that is exactly my problem with the lathe.
It doesn't matter how slow and steady I am.
The part on the lathe is moving fast and lethal.
I learned the hard way that, even at it's slowest speed, if something goes wrong, it can hurt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, the lathe is the one tool that I wear a full face shield for.
If I could afford it, I'd wear kevlar while running the lathe.
I'm determined to be good at it one day though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed.
Today has been a long day.
I got next to nothing done.
I wound up not getting back home till the afternoon.
That's the other thing I hate most in life.
Doctor offices. 
Good night fellas.
Wish me luck, and no broken teeth or bones while using the lathe tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I see Ted delivered the lift. Did he help with hanging the dryceiling???


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night William. I hope the turning progresses safely!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted barely slowed down when he tossed it off the truck. Hi Ted, Bye Ted…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Were I not "under the weather", I'd of offered my help. This way in less than a week it could have been done!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Randy, Dave beat ya to it…..


----------



## gfadvm

Hey fellow nubbers_ A great injustice is being done and we need to fix it! That dive helmet shadow box posted 20 hours ago deserves a #1 rating. Let's see if we can help! That's the coolest thing since William's marble machine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Point us in the right direction Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Good call Andy…....

15 hours without a smoke today…......I know I'll be happy if I get thru it…....but till then…........ARRGH!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
My effort has been given.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Good luck!!!
Are you going "cold turkey", chantix, patches???


----------



## JL7

No, it's the laser thing…....my work is kicking in half the cost, so what the hey…....you heard of the laser?


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Marty. This guy deserves some recognition for a lot of hard work for a great cause. Jeff- I'll be pulling for you. It'll get easier (in a few years!)


----------



## superdav721

Where is at Andy?


----------



## superdav721

I made a new opening for my youtube page.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool vid intro!!!

I didn't see "Electric SuperDave Extraordinaire" anywhere???


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck on the bowl, William. You should be fine with a regular spindle gouge and a round nose scraper. Just take it slow. Bowl hollowing is actually fairly safe, because if it blows up it shoots out to the sides and you're down at the bottom. Just watch out for ricochets.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Lasers???


----------



## superdav721

lasers?


----------



## JL7

Right Randy…....lasers…..try googling breath laser…....hard to explain…..they are claiming 80% success….....


----------



## JL7

I didn't say…..sharks with lasers….....then I would be nuts…..


----------



## JL7

Cool trailer there bozo…....opps….Dave…....

Why couldn't you put at least one Electric Dave in the credits….....honestly, I'm a little disappointed…....


----------



## JL7

Andy, your mission has been accomplished…..


----------



## superdav721

Sorry I dropped my laptop
Electric Dave WILL be in the credits next time.
rockin randy
worried william
jammin jeff
anxious andy
motor city mike
romeo rex
mad man marty
richie rich
stuterin stumpy
Ok I am out
sorry if I forgot anybody


----------



## bandit571

Had a Quad-bypass in 2011, came home, and COLD TURKEIED!! Wife had thrown out ALL my pipes! I couldn't even stand the smell of the van, on the way home. Must have been some of them pills they gave me at the Heart Center…

Saved $18 a week, not buying smokes…..now it goes for Gas, to go to Doctor visits….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, I just got back from a trip. Not sure what I was on but it had a 3-D LJ screen there…..









inside the pages…..









back side…..









lots of buttons…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I made it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was skeered…..


----------



## superdav721

I was fixin to come get you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I lit a stick of dynamite that I had in my pocket. Well, I figured I'd better take it out of my pocket first. Then I tossed it into some of Stumpy's buttons in between the 3rd and 4th pages. Then I ran like hell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish Randy was there with me. He could have held the dynamite…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I appreciate the sentiment!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*DYNAMITE!!!*


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Marty posted a link to the project that needed our support since I am "link challenged".


----------



## superdav721

That reminds me of an old Jerry Clower joke with 2 guys fishing.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- "The mouth of the Mississippi" is one of my all time favorite guys. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Don't point him in that direction, I got lost in the puter screen…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a good one, Dave!

Jeff,
Good luck, with the laser thingamajig. I hope they aim then lasers correctly. I'd hate to see an accident!!!

The time has come for me to get my beauty sleep. It ain't easy be this handsome, it takes a lot of sleep to make me look this good!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, many thanks for paying all those taxes, I'll look forward to my increase SS check and will be thinking of you.

Can't stop at the moment. Had some shop time today, but had to come back to the house as we had a nasty storm and the dogs were going crazy. Took me a while to read through all the posts, just in case someone had said nasty things about me.
Hope Randy gets better, my black suit is in the cleaners, and I've never been to a funeral where the hearse was snow plow, or where there were no pall bearers, or in fact anyone attending. I can just hear the preacher (whose church parking lot the late Randy did) saying, snow to snow, salt to salt.

Marty, you have hung and taped, now it's time to bed…......goodnight.


----------



## HamS

#$%$^$# think ate my post. Good morning guys,

Good luck with it Jeff,

Marty looking good. I'll trade you stone work for drywall mudding.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I think sometimes you would do better to write it in wordpad. Post it see if it goes and if it didn't you still got a copy.
Morning,
I hope yall have a gret day.
You to RR.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning All,

Rex,
I appreciate the sentiment.

I hope all the Nubbers (and everyone else) along the gulf coast storm path, stays dry, safe and with power. Yeah, you too Rex!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Randy and any others ( IS that better Randy?) Seriously I do hope you are feeling better, you have to be careful when plowing that toxic snow.

Ham, stick with it, all paths lead to Rome.

Dave, we have another day of rain and storms, so I'll just have to go with whatever developes.

Everyone have a great day, and once again, thanks Rich.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

Did anybody else check out the project page of thelastdetailcww yesterday???

He's the one that posted the MK 37 Dive Helmet/Navy Diver Shadow Box yesterday. Check out some of his other pieces…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys are keeping that gulf coast storm in the gulf coast region aren't you???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Is a gret day just short of a great day???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I'm not sure which is worse. I'm feeling a bit sore this morning after working on the ceiling. You might say I was in over my head…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Aren't most things "over your head"???


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little birdie told me to expect a special appearance from Stumpy today for the release of his new film which will be followed by an autograph signing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Why ain't you working and helping Rich pay his taxes???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed off to work in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, 0…..........

But I'm only contributing to MY tax REFUND!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you ever wondered what the difference is between Grandmothers and Grandfathers? Well, here it is:

There was this loving grandfather who always made a special effort to spend time with his son's family on weekends. Every Saturday morning he would take his 5-year-old granddaughter out for a drive in the car for some quality time-pancakes, ice cream, candy-just him and his granddaughter.
One particular Saturday, however, he had a bad cold and really didn't feel like being up at all. He knew his granddaughter always looked forward to their drives and would be disappointed. Luckily, his wife came to the rescue and said that she would take their granddaughter for the drive and breakfast.
When they returned, the little girl anxiously ran upstairs to see her grandfather who was still in bed. "Well, did you enjoy your ride with grandma?" he asked.

Not really, PaPa, it was really boring. We didn't see a single a$$ho!#, piece of crap, horse's @$$, blind ba$+ard, dip$#it, or son of a beagle anywhere we went!"

Almost brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of work, I better get busy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Before I go, I want to leave you with this poem…..

It's winter in Indiana
And the gentle breezes blow, 
70 miles per hour at 52 below! 
Oh, how I love Indiana
When the snow's up to your butt; 
You take a breath of winter air 
And your nose is frozen shut. 
Yes, the weather here is wonderful, 
You may think I'm a fool. 
I could never leave Indiana
Cause I'm frozen to the stool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Two very entertaining soliloquies!!!

Yep, my workday is over. That was a rough hour! I had to put boots on and everything!!! The boots were really for Marty's BS (NOT BandSaw)!!!

I'm crawling back to bed and taking a nap. I hope to muster enough energy & motivation to get to the shop today. I really have to diagnose the motor problems with my TS and finish installing new knives on my jointer.

ZZzz~~......


----------



## gfadvm

Thank you fellow "Nubbers" for boosting that dive helmet project to where it belonged. You guys are the best!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
How is the bowl turning going?

Do we need to send an ambulance, or are things "turning" out ok and safe???


----------



## Kreegan

Rex, I'm glad my taxes go towards those blunts you're rolling. After all I've paid this week, you oughta be able to roll a fatty the size of a Louisville Slugger!


----------



## Kreegan

I'd actually thought about moving to Indiana, but Marty's convinced me otherwise. I'll stay in sunny Minnesota instead…


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, Randy, Randy, getting a tax refund just means you loaned Unca Sam money. Now, do you really want to be loaning that worthless freeloader money?

Last year I got it damn near perfect. I owed money on my federal taxes and got a refund on my state taxes. The difference was 2 bucks in my favor. I can live with loaning Aunt Minne a couple bucks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Did it ever make it to #1???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Are you on one of those new word a day programs???

Yesterday was sentiment, today is soliloquies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Indiana's not that bad. If you don't like the weather, just wait 5 minutes and it will change…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The bug was delivered to the bug. She didn't stick around long and she was off on another adventure…..


----------



## bandit571

It wouldn't be so bad, here in Ohio, but for all the crappy weather Indiana sends us. MIGHT hit 60 degrees here this weekend….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, We're thinkin' about keeping the 60's here. How about some slightly used 50's???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Some see it as a loan to the government, I see it as automatic/forced savings!!! I would spend the weekly "tax loans" on incidentals and having nothing of value to show for it. However, by lumping all the "weekly loans" into a one time check, I can make a large tool/machine purchase. Then I get to post a GLOAT and make all y'all jealous!!! Please don't say to put it into savings, as I would spend that on the minor financial emergencies that arise. So a tax refund works for ME!!!

Marty,
I just get weary, typing the same words all the time. I like to mix it up, keep it interesting and make Ted & Eddie look up the definitions of words!!! It's my way of giving back or paying it forward!!!

BTW Marty,
Yes the diver's mask shadow box made it to #1!!! But I don't think your comment helped!


----------



## Kreegan

That's a cute lil bug.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Rough Cut", with Tommy Mac, is on in 5 minutes!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, I am happy to report, and once again, thank you for your generous donation to the over the hill gang's survival finances. With the new increase in SS check that your donation made possible, I was able to purchase a luxury item, namely a stick gum, which I hope will still have some flavor left in a month's time when I can buy another stick and remove the this one from my dentures.

We have the Sunshine State, the Lone Start State, the Hoosier Mama State and now proudly the Sheet Rock State thanks to Marty for hanging, bedding and taping his night with Olga.


----------



## DS

Rich, they way I keep having to cut checks to Uncle Sam each year, you'd think he was loaning me money!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Afternoon DS…..

Randy, I brighten everybody's day. At least that's the story that I'm telling…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You may not be in denile, but you are delusional. There's a pill for that you know!!!

DS,
I would say it's good to see you, but it ain't true….
I can only see the words you type!!!

Rex,
Did you get to the shop today. If so, did you use a boat, kayak, or Marty's floaties?


----------



## DIYaholic

Can someone check on William? Need to make sure his balls, err bowl did explode!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I can see how you would brighten a person's day…
When you leave their proximity!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Curiosity has gotten the best of me and I have to ask about the musical icon. Does DS resemble any of the following names???

Donna Summer
Donita Sparks
Dan Schafer
Darrell Scott
Dan Seals
Daniel Selberg
Daryle Singletary
Dick Siegel
David Soul
Dee Snider
Duncan Sheik
Deke Sharon
Derrick Stevens
Derrell Stewart
or, last but certainly not least
Dominique Ariane Swain


----------



## Kreegan

I found taxes the most nonsensical when I was in the Army and paying taxes was essentially paying myself. Gotta love it.

Rex, you better remember to keep that stick of gum behind your ear. That reflavors it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I think ABC (already been chewed) gum would regain some flavor by sticking it IN your ear!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex we haven't drowned to bad yet. Its supposed to get bad tonight


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…......

Nice bugs there Marty…..

Bags - this guy needs a cherry picker to hoist logs onto his lathe…....sounds like something you might like…..






Josh Vogel from The Scout on Vimeo.


----------



## JL7

Dave - this ones for you…....mostly (since Marty only hangs the old tools on the wall…..)......

Tools will save the world:






There's No Place Like Here: Liberty Tool from Etsy on Vimeo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Cool vids!!!
Yeah, Marty don't use his tools to make saw dust, he dusts his tools to saw (see) them!!!

Hey, how's the laser thingy going???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's been raining here ALL day, sometimes real stormy and the track to the shop is about 6" underwater, so shop time was rained out for today. So being the SAP that I am, I drove down to the shop on my Jet Ski to see if the cat was OK. I let her out to do her business, then she came back in and I fed her, then she went out to take care of more business and came back in 15 minutes later. By this time I am lighting the stove so that she stays warm tonight, then I returned home on the crest of a wave.
More rain and storms tomorrow, and it's trash day. OMG it's going to be one of those popular "Cliff" deals, only hope Sandra does not want help with the trash. 

ANSWER TO THE CHEWING GUM QUESTION.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, JEOPARD! is on…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Jeopardy:
He has a Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!! and shovels snow; Who is He?


----------



## geoscann

*Kreegan * what up sets me is that the people in the military fighting for this country has to pay taxes at all it really upsets me. But thanks to all are military personal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is Marty's nemesis?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A. Rasputin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My ears are like flowers, cauliflowers
My eyes are like pools, cesspools
My teeth are like the stars, they come out at night.
My lips are like petals, bicycle pedals

WHO AM I ?


----------



## DIYaholic

???


----------



## Bagtown

Why you're Rex, of course.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah Bags XXXXX


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, it more than upsets me that Illegal Aliens don't pay taxes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can stop worrying Randy.
My bowl turned out great.
I had fun.
That was the first bowl I've ever turned.
Now I have a new problem.
I want to turn more bowls.
I like it.


----------



## Bagtown

Fun ain't it William?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes it is Bags.
I looked around my shop. 
I wound up making it out of a piece of a cedar log I had.
SuperD gave it to me.
I'm now going to be on the lookout for larger chunks of wood I can turn bowls from. 
I really enjoy it.

Now I have a question.
If I turn some for my wife, what do you seal them with that will make them suitable to be used in the kitchen?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I was watching a news segment on television this morning.
Illegals don't pay taxes, but they will soon be able to get driver's license.
It is supposed to be so the roads will be safer with them having to pass a driver's test.
Things are getting crazier by the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm glad that you didn't have a blow out!!! I'm even happier that you enjoyed it!

Now then, when are you going to build a "shop made wooden lathe"???

Rex,
Maybe they do pay taxes and the "Men In Black" just wipe your memory of it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did have a blowout Randy.
Like Bags told me though, it shot around inside the bowl until it dropped out on the floor.
It is nothing like a blowout on a spindle that usually flys towards you.

I enjoyed it.
I found the hardest part was getting the bottom of the inside of the bowl flat. 
I had to be careful to hit that tiny tit right in the middle just right.
I got it down until it was not much more than a bump. 
Then I sanded it out with a piece of sandpaper with the lathe still running.

Incidentally, 
I was told to take it slow and steady.
That got me going.
After everything was balanced though,
And I got more comfortable with it, 
I found it to be much easier with the speed turned up.

By the way,
This bowl I had to turn is part of the marble machine I'm working on.
I'm building the one by Matthius Wandell.
This thing is AWESOME!
Gears carry the marbles to the top.
It keeps about eighty marbles at a time moving.
The other marble machine I built was cool, 
But it only moved ten marbles at a time unless you sit there and manually feed it constantly.
With this one, all you do is keep cranking the handle that operates the gears.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I won't be building a shop made lathe.
I do enjoy a lathe when I get the opportunity to use mine. 
I don't use it enough though to warrant building one.
I'll keep using my old el-cheapo lathe.
I would like to buy a better one one day.
I have too many irons in the fire now though to be even considering that.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I wana go live there!!
William you come to the house, I gata chainsaw. No electrons. Liquid dinosaur powered.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, My tools hang on the wall just in case I may need to use them some day…..

Dave, Hook a pump up out there and send the water to Rex, He only has 6'' for his jet ski…..

Randy, I am my own nemesis…..

William, I have some logs out here. Bring your cherry picker and get ya some…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That dive helmet made it to at least Top 3 (not sure if it got to #1). William- I was gifted with an elm bowl that a friend's dad turned. It had "fuzzed up" with our humidity so I sanded it with some 400 grit and gave it 3 coats of shellac. So far it has stayed very smooth and is certainly "food safe".


----------



## JL7

Randy…..the laser thing is 3 days, so this was day 2….I'm guessing it helps but it's still a bear cat….

If anyone is thinking of quitting…..google "Orange Juice and Cream of Tartar".......that stuff seems to help clean you out….....


----------



## geoscann

I totally agree with you *rex*. whats really upsetting is that even with them not paying taxes their afforded the same rights as taxpayers


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have a question regarding the "OJ & Tatar" thing…..
Would mass consumption of screwdrivers combined with substantial ingestion of "Fish & Chips" help to "clean me out"???


----------



## superdav721

I havent seen my new taxes yet. I have a 45 period between 12-15 and 1-30 between checks.
Ill scream latter.


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to scream later, also!!!
My first paycheck for 2013 was EXACTLY the same as my checks from 2012! My boss, never checked with the bookkeeper, to see what the changes would be, so he just wrote out a check for the old amount.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That Orange Juice and Cream of Tartar thing is interesting. I quit about 6 months ago and I'm still finding it tough at times. I don't have the need to go out and buy a pack but the want is still there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't notice any difference in my paycheck. It's still $0…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not too worried about "food safe". I'm of the opinion that after a finish fully cures, it is safe. It is wasn't, I would probably have gotten sick long ago. The only finish I've heard of that bucks that opinion is lead based paint, which was outlawed years ago.
My concern is protection from water. My wife wants some wooden salad bowls. I think this would be a great starter for me turning bowls. How do you seal them so they can be washed though without damaging them?


----------



## gfadvm

Never tried it but I've heard of a product called "Salad Bowl Finish" (really). Sounds like what you are looking for (probably just expensive mineral oil!).Edit: I just saw on the finishing forum that the Salad Bowl Finish is a General Finishes product.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't had time to research it much tonight gfadvm, but when I do, I will be sure to check on salad bowl finish. Thanks for the help.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I use Howard Feed-N-Wax. It is beeswax, orange oil, and carnauba wax…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I've heard a lot on the salad bowl finish but never tried it. Years ago I use to buy Carver Tripp. They made a non toxic poly that I used for toys and baby furniture. But, they closed up shop way back when…..


----------



## superdav721

Shellac. It is on your M and M's and pills you pop in your mouth.
It comes out of a bugs butt and they have been using it in the food and pharmaceutical industries for years.


----------



## superdav721

Crap now I'm hungry. BRB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much to claim today. No wood was destroyed during shop time. I did throw a little mud at the wall…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't take pills & I don't crave M&Ms…..
Can I just eat the shellac???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, If it's good enough for a bugs butt, Then it's good enough for William's bowls…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crap, William, I need a bowl. I want ice cream…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I see that is colored "mud".....
Are you doing a Venetian plaster painting technique???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It just saves a step in the painting…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why do you need a crappy bowl made by William, for ice cream?
And why are you calling William's bowl crappy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you seen William's bowl??? That's because he's not showing it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Obviously, William ain't showing his bowl because it ain't "finished"!!!
Have you read his posts requesting info regarding salad bowl finish, shellac and the like???


----------



## superdav721

William I donated the wood. I wana see the bowl.
Please!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't think about stuff like that when y'all are talkin' about food…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh sure Dave, Just make it simple and ask him…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff and Randy, the epitome of having a clear-out is a toxic enema ,including OJ, cream of tartar, castor oil and liquid Drano, hold it 5 minutes, then have it sucked out by by one of those septic tank pumpers (referred to in the UK as Sludge Gulpers). Of course, if you require the oral version, then make sure they they change to nozzle on the pump, or at least wipe it.

Shame about your wages showing no increase Randy, a dirty trick. If I were you I'd get the plow out, load up from the snow dump and redeposit in areas that were cleaned up. They won't mess with you again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I wouldn't worry about a food safe finish on the bowls, that toxic Cajun stuff you eat will rot the bowl anyway. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Excellent idea, except that temps are above freezing for the next several days. ALL the snow is melting away!!!

Marty,
Sounds like you have an eating disorder!!!


----------



## superdav721

Sumbody say Cajun food?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The bowl is part of a marble machine.
I haven't taken any photos yet, but since Dave asked for it, I promise there will be pictures tomorrow night.
And Dave, I did not waste the whole stump on one bowl. 
I still have some left. I may make Lisa some bowl with the rest of it though.
She loves cedar.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not true Randy. I put everything in order when I eat it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I'm off to bed.
Ya'll have a good night.
Dave has permission to whip my butt if I don't provide photos tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that CAJUN or CAT food?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that's a spread…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK William, so if the bowls are for you to stash your balls in, then why do you need a food safe finish? or are you suggesting sweetbreads?


----------



## DIYaholic

'night William.
Remember, NO pictures…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where does the line start???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That "spread" looks like something the Sludge Gulper sucked out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here after hearing rumors that I have to get up in the morning and work on the kitchen. Some people just don't understand that perfection takes time…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Marty, so true about perfection, one day you'll know all about it when you get to my age.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy just doesn't understand. Sad…... Wonder what they eat in Vermont???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

From what I gather Andy, anything someone else is cooking.


----------



## superdav721

OK explain this. Most anybody can make a porterhouse taste good. Poor folk have been cooking the parts of the animals the rich folks tossed out. Cajun, soul and many other ethnic dishes. Now we had to try to make them look good and taste good. That takes talent, its a challenge. You make hog mauls or tripe flavorful. Now when you go to these upper end places that is what they are serving. They are proving the challenge. Have you priced tripe at the grocery stores lately. Its outrageous.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off to start my starting to go to bed routine started. I shall sleep safe and well knowing Rich is out there flogging his balls off to provide me with my gum fetish extravagance.

Everyone have a good day tomorrow, 'cos it's a one time deal, so don't miss it.


----------



## bandit571

Nothing better than hauling ass down a red clay road ( DUSTY one, at that) while eating a couple of them Viet Sandwiches… Spicy hot! Just skip that damn "fish sauce" though….


----------



## Kreegan

Turning bowls is lots of fun, isn't it William? I took Bags advice and made peeling cuts tonight and didn't have the problem with that little stumpy nub in the middle. After seeing it in one of my favorite YouTube turner's videos, I started using this on stuff I intended to be washed and eaten out of:

http://www.amazon.com/Howard-BBC012-Butcher-Conditioner-12-Ounces/dp/B001ESTA30/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357791814&sr=8-1&keywords=howard+butcher

It's mineral oil, beeswax and carnuba wax. You can get it at Home Depot for around 8 bucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You got that right! I ain't had a good meal since I've been sick. I can't go to the Chef's, for fear of getting the whole household sick. I'm getting so hungry, I would even try some cajun food!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I made a lid for the salt bowl I made my wife a couple of weeks ago tonight. I had another chunk of the same kind of wood in my grab bag that was only 1 1/2" of so thick. Sorry the last 2 pics are yellowy. Not sure why my camera did that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Again, it is time to examine the insides of my eye lids!

Y'all have a good night and an even better day tomorrow!!!

Even you Marty! But ONLY after you get some work done on/in the kitchen!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Nice bowl and cover.
It's a good thing you posted that…..
Now we know what William's bowl is SUPPOSED to look like!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't do it, you'll be sorry, or your remaining family will be.
Cajun food is quite simple, you kill the taste buds first, which in turn will make you guess whatever the creatures and crawley's are as the main ingredients.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good morning all nubers, rain,rain ,and more rain wish i could send some of this your way Andy , Rex Dave and William you are proable already in the eye of the strom by now .working on a table this weather play with the glue ups and finish just going to have to wait on it

Dave the cajun food looks good ,
Rex this it coming from one who eats sheep eye balls


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich bowls look great ,


----------



## Gene01

Pappadeaux this Saturday!
No sheep eyeball etouffee but lots of gulf oysters and plenty of crawfish and/or shrimp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Looks like the only difference is the Feed-N-Wax has orange oil instead of mineral oil. I get the Feed-N-Wax at Menards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Count me in Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That rain is suppose to roll in here this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hopefully it will melt the rest of this snow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know Google is actually the common name for a number with a million zeros…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know if you get into the bottom of a well or a tall chimney and look up, you can see stars, even in the middle of the day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know the Earth gets 100 tons heavier every day due to falling space dust…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know kites were used in the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now everyone has more zinc and copper in their hair…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you know….
You have toooo much time on your hands?

Hows the kitchen coming?

I've been called in to salt a few properties. So much for my mid morning nap…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew there was something I was suppose to do this morning…..

Bar is mudded, wall has a few touch-ups to do, header needs finished mudding. Gonna start glue-up on the bar top this afternoon…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Eddie.
Did you know I was giving you all a hard time on the Cajun food?
Did you know Marty is plastered?

Rich, the bowl/lid looks really good, something else I am going to have to try one day.

Stopped raining here, so another shop visit is in the works.

Gene, didn't you mean Pappa de deux e.g. Father of Twins?


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Just changed the reservation for one more person. You're in. 1:00 PM, AZ time. 
Re: zinc and copper….what hair?


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks to you Marty, I've actually accomplished something at work today. It wasn't what they pay me for, but to be honest, most days I'm not really sure what they pay me for.


----------



## Kreegan

Alright, what sounds good for lunch? Close by we have Smashburger, Dairy Queen, Solos, Qdoba, Burger King, Wendy's or El Toro.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, none of the above


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah that's why I asked ya'll. Guess I'll see what kind of soup they have in the cafeteria. It's taco salad day and the taco salad here is awful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, they got any regular sandwiches there? like Tuna, ham and cheese?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm doin' smoke sausage and mild cheddar with horseradish on white…..

And washing it down with a ginger ale…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Next time you are flooded out of your shop….
Swing up here to Vermont. I'll rent you time in mine. Hell, I won't charge ya. I would be getting a free shop clean up out of it anyway!!!

Rich,
Get back to work!!! It's Marty & My turn to be doing nothing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wake up feeling ~~~ok~~~! As soon as I start moving around I get light headed and weary!!! This SUCKS!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, look up a recipe for Cornish Pasties, just a meat and veg pastry you can make (several) at home, keep in the fridge and take to work as needed, just heat them up. A good lunch item.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It sounds like you've done more then I have. I've managed to waist away the morning. That's not all together true. I did manage to go out and replace the security lights in the drive that has been out for the past couple of weeks. I guess I'd better get busy on the kitchen before I fall victim to a nap. Then somebody's gonna be in trouble…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I don't think I have enough gas in the Wave Runner to reach Vt. I'll pass on the shop invite, I've heard all I need to about a *Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of resaw capacity!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, That's what I'm having. Meat and cheese wrapped in bread. But we don't give it fancy names. We just call it a samich…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Rich, get yer a$$ back to work, I need that SS money.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you are as common as cat $hit, no breeding, it's called a Sandwich, after the Earl of Sandwich who invented it, his name was NOT samich ….grrrrrrr, peasant.


----------



## boxcarmarty

LMAO, That was good, Give me a moment to pick myself up off the floor and wipe the tears…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Marty, I do try.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wonder if William has found his marbles yet, you never know, he frets a lot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make something happen in the kitchen so I can still make my nap appointment…..
I would think making lunch would have been enough…..
BRB…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just heard that Dave (of SuperDave fame) is changing his handle to Iron Man (that's ironic) as he is now attempting to make Damascas steel out if pig iron, oink oink.


----------



## geoscann

*REX* pasties are mmm good we have them here in Michigan. If i,am not mistaken the Welchs miners are who started making them in the upper peninsula here in Michigan. mmmm good.


----------



## Kreegan

I had a sammich yesterday. Usually we're good about making lunches for the week on the weekend, but we were lazy last weekend. I've had pasties before and they're pretty good. Apparently we're about to try the DASH diet soon, so I guess I should get something truly bad for me before that happens. I hate when my wife gets it in her head that we need to go on a diet.


----------



## DS

Wow, 120 posts since I logged off last night.

Marty, I got a good laugh at the DS guesses. Thanks

It is much simpler than that. Just my initials and a semi-meaningless number.
I learned a long time ago that once you put something out on the internet, you lose all control over what happens to it. I've been burned before, so this keeps me semi-anonymous.

It's no reflection on you guys-you're a real swell lot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have not seen David around since he walked through those arched doors while Stumpy has started a new thread "How I escaped Blue Collar Woodworking, the absentee story".
Ted has had a makeover, just a heads up for those of you planing to see the Oscars.
Eddie, meanwhile is sticking to his latest project.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, make that Cornish (from Cornwall - S.W. England) Tin miners. Their wives made them so they could take them down the mines and have a good lunch.. They are good. Many different fillings.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I know you have a lot to do in the kitchen…...I'll take an extra long nap, one for me and one for you. Now you don't need one!!!


----------



## DS

Just as I was going to bed last night I discovered an old snack size box of Dots candies in the pantry. They must've been left over from Halloween or something because they were hard and stale.

What was I thinking? The crown of my molar came off with the first bite. What really sucks is that the dentist can't work me in until tommorrow morning.

Some things are just not worth it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know the feeling when your crown falls off DS. (notice I left the 251 off to keep you semi-anonymous)

It really sucks having to have a dentist in your mouth tomorrow, but look on the bright side…sorry, there isn't one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, I shall be leaving for the shop in 25 minutes (a great sigh of relief is heard from the lower balcony), but will be back later (hissing noise from the stalls) to chastise and entertain all and sundry. Now where's that sammich…..er Sandwich.


----------



## superdav721

yall all full of hot air.
Let me alone I am trying to work
Geeze


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Apologies Dave, did not intend to divert you from your 5 minute work schedule. sorry.


----------



## superdav721

i wished.


----------



## superdav721

We still love you Papa Rex


----------



## JL7

Marty - judging by some of your posts…..maybe a nap is a good idea…......

Lunch break…....ham and pepper jack samich….....tasty.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Apologies Dave, did not intend to divert you from your 5 minute work schedule. sorry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Grrrrr, Another one, I'm surrounded by peasants.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hush down! I'm napping….

ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear about the tooth DS (dental sucks).....

Geo, Pasties are great….. Oh never mind…..

Randy, I slung some mud on the header and even got a little on the ceiling. Now it's off to the shop to start cutting and gluing up the bar top…..


----------



## Kreegan

I can fully sympathize on dental issues. I had a molar pulled last week. This morning was the first time since that I was able to brush without pain. Hopefully your crown replacement goes easily!


----------



## DS

Fortunately I didn't swallow the crown. It should be a simple re-glue procedure.

I wonder if Titebond III would work? Heck, who needs a dentist!

What kind of clamp to use on a tooth? Hmmm….


----------



## oldnovice

Eye drops work if the surfaces are clean and dry. My dentist in Illinois used that on one of my crowns many years ago.


----------



## geoscann

REX your right that's probably why at iron mt. mi they have the world largest Cornish water pump displayed at the copper mine. da lol


----------



## geoscann

O i drove past stumpy on my way to the rockler store it looked boarded up. lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

coffee table top ,had a bad cup in it thought i would plane it back level ,im beging to think i may not have a top left when i get thur LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Am I awake yet??? I wouldn't want to miss break…..


----------



## Gene01

Pasties????
I like 'em with thongs.


----------



## Kreegan

I always wondered how they keep the pasties on. Double-sided tape?


----------



## bandit571

Suction Cups???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Yes, you are awake, go on break!!!

I'm gonna watch "The Woodsmith Shop".....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Geo, I did not know they had a copper mine at Iron mountain, MI., I knew there was a Zinc mine there. I suppose there must be a Brass mine somewhere in between them.
The things you learn on LJs…

Oh BTW Geo, I believe you mistook Stumpy's boarded up appearance, it was probably the new project he was working on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I think you made a mistake trying to get that cup out, you could have just said you designed the table with a place for spilled coffee to collect and not spill on to the floor.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, hope you enjoy the show, I believe Marty has a similar idea, but his show is Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## superdav721

Shavings


----------



## geoscann

REX normally that young man he is picking on in his videos. he has him out pan handling at the curb. but i seen nothing not even any saw dust around his shop


> ?


????

rex i agree iron mt. and copper who would have thought. there are iron mines up their also but a lot of them are closer to the west end of lake superior.


----------



## geoscann

*Dave *are they wood or iron shavings. people want to know?? lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

break…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OK, back to work….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going on Saturday:

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/shows/newengland.htm
Jan 11-13 in Springfield, MA

Any one want to tell me how to spend my money???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Quick.
I don't have much time, so here goes.
Randy, I did NOT get a photo like I promised.
Dave cannot whip me though.
I done better. 
Check this out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Give me few minutes to figure this out.
YouTube is being an ass tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. 
Tried embedding again.
Blank box again.
Go here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a video of a power outage William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I tried to embed it too. It shows a black screen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

video looked great…..


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around, winding down from a BAD day at the Doctor's office….









At least them planes got a little work…


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of little ( besides Randall)...









Stanley type 2 #18 block plane…...


----------



## JL7

Rich - nice bowl and cover - with a slight adjustment - You could be turning acorns there…..

Eddie - good to see some shavings in the shop!

William - the new version is supper cool…....the question is…....where do you go from here??


----------



## boxcarmarty

*WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great job on the video! Way COOL Machine!!!

I think Dave & Stumpy may have some competition. It took Dave a loooong time before he would speak.


----------



## JL7

So Marty - safe to say you've been hanging out by the bar all day?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice work there.
To think, you really are moving fast….
You've got all winter to get it done!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Eddie- It's probably all that rain that warped your table top! Ya done good in sending us some: got 1/2" last night. Keep sending and we'll keep receiving! William- Those marble machines are so cool but I think they would drive me crazy building one. You're good at that kinda stuff. Me….not so much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SHOP SAFETY TIP*
Don't hit a pressurized soda can with a knife…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice refurb Marty, just a word of caution, watch out for those French doors, they are prone to dropping off their hinges.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great tip Marty!
I suppose you shouldn't use a table saw to open a beer bottle either!!!


----------



## bandit571

Guess I better hide the rest of the case???









And them planes. Still haven't bought them…....YET.


----------



## HamS

I promise I will go back and read them, but you guys have been busy. I took one morning off from posting and there are 300 to read. Floor work is done for the time being and now on to the dry wall. Will be moving the sink/counter top to its temporary home while we do the drywall and then move it back to its proper place. Now to catch up on the posts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Good to see ya!
I'm sure Marty would be happy to come over and help, as he has experience hanging drywall and mudding! Just ask him!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, you can practice on mine before you start yours…..


----------



## superdav721

Geo you are a funny guy!
William that is kewl!
Way to go mud man Marty.
Bandit, get to feeling better.
Rex, bite me.
And all the rest of you guys, Wood!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff how is the table coming along?
Kreegan thanks for the sub.


----------



## superdav721

William the bowl is very good. Well done.


----------



## superdav721

Tomorrow I might just ride mike bike to work.
mid 70's


----------



## superdav721

Ok I finally say something and you guys go running off.
I was watching videos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was in a rush earlier because I had to eat and get back to the shop.
Something about the contraption was bugging the boogers out of me.
If you watched the video, sometimes there is a catch.
Marbles were ganging up on the mid level deck and the top and just getting too much in there.
That was when they'd bind between the frame, halfway out of a gear hole.
Two things would happen then.
Either you'd have to back up, or they'd pop loose, sending at least one, usually three or four, marble flying over the back or sides.

Anyway, I disassembled the back, the gear system, and the cross beams. 
I was determined to find the problem.
I found nothing.
Then I had a thought. 
I checked, and where it was sitting on my work table was not level.
It was leaning towards the back.

Moving it would not have helped, since none of the table it level.
It is flat, just not level.
So I shimmed it up to level, just on a hunch.
It then took the marbles as fast as you can turn the crank.

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, so I built one of the noise makers.
It's a drum, made from a tuna can.
The marbles drop out of one of the three holes in the bowl and hit the drum, then bounce towards the xylophone.
What xylophone?
I haven't made it yet, 
Or the other drum, 
Or the rocker box, 
Or the clacker.
Yes, this thing is going to be noisy when it's done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Why are you riding Mike's bike???


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Your next challenge is to make it play Stairway to Heaven…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Dave, we're all off to watch a movie.

William, we'll all get to read your long post after the movie.


----------



## superdav721

Mikes bike. I am riding my bike


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm just having a good time building these Marty.
They are right up my alley.
They keep you occupied so much that you forget everything else.

Oh, after fixing my traffic jam problem,
I had to add another bag (50 in a bag) of marbles.
That makes 150 marbles in it now.
Matthius says it's designed to run 80,
But I was running out of marbles at the bottom before they'd start making it back down if I crank it fast enough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want to do this one next.


----------



## superdav721

Yep Rex I am about to do the same.
William You have so much energy in this build. I am glad.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is that your bike Dave?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Energy is all I have lately Dave.
That's why these have been so good for me.
Most of the work is done sitting down.
A lot of time is spent just sitting and making tiny, tiny adjustment to get things right.
A half a millimeter one way or the other makes a world of difference on these things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make up your mind Dave. Why is there a box of oatmeal cookies on your bike seat???

Or is that Mike's bike???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's good that you are on the level. We know Marty aint never on the level!!!

Dave,
Enjoy the ride tomorrow, even if you have to borrow Mike's bike!

Ham,
Are you done catching up on posts???

Rex,
With or without a movie, Your OFF!!!

I need to go do a little salting…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Hook them all together and turn 'em loose…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Is it Margaretta time???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya at Ham???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Marty, I can't convince my wife that we need marble runs going all over the living room.
I tried telling her it would make for good conversation when we had company.
She told me if I tried it though, that I could talk about it all I wanted, in the living room,
Because I wouldn't be welcome in the bedroom.
So I don't thing there will be a giant marble run in the living room.

.

.

For now anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen Theodore???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is *ALWAYS* time for margaritas.
What's wrong with you people?
You never have to ask if it's time for margaritas.
Just don't bring no blender.
I like mine on the rocks.
I got a bottle of jose to get us started.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, That just leaves more room for trains…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just checked, 
As I do every night.
Woodmutts is still down for maintenance.
So he might be busy with that.
but no, I haven't heard from him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I showed her your trains.
She nixed that idea for our house real quick too.

It's funny.
She has no problem putting damn unicorns everywhere though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HEEEEEY!!!!!!!!!!!
A unicorn themed train with marble runs coming off the track into rainbow colored xylophones with dolphins bringing the marbles back up!!!!

I'll bet I can't get her to go for that one either.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Jeff, speaking of shows, are you going to Hand Works down in Amana, Iowa in May?

http://handworks.co/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like a plan… Pitch it and see how far it goes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Ya can't fight Unicorns, their magical!!!

Marty-rita Time??? Finish the bar first!!!

Gotta go salting now…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed ya'll.
I have to enjoy my bedroom as much as possible right now.
I'm going to be permenantly kicked out of it when I start the giant marble run in the living room.
Ya'll have a good evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

My post went missing.

Opps, there it is!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## Kreegan

Hmmm, bikes, marbles, unicorns and margaritas. This will end well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's hand works???


----------



## boxcarmarty

You shouldn't ride bikes on marbles if your seeing unicorns after drinking margarettas…..


----------



## bandit571

Either something connected to Roy Underhill, or

HAND JIVE, BABY!!

Or, something Al would do….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta here…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

A burglar broke into a house one night. He shined his flashlight
around, looking for valuables, and when he picked up a CD player to
place in his sack, a strange, disembodied voice echoed from the dark
saying, "Jesus is watching you."

He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight out, and
froze. When he heard nothing more after a bit, he shook his head,
promised himself a vacation after the next big score, then clicked
the light back on and began searching for more valuables. Just as
he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as
a bell he heard, "Jesus is watching you."

Freaked out, he shined his light around frantically, looking for the
source of the voice. Finally, in the corner of the room, his
flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot. "Did you say that?" He
hissed at the parrot.

"Yep," the parrot confessed, then squawked, "I'm just trying to warn
you."

The burglar relaxed. "Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?"

"Moses," replied the bird.

"Moses?" the burglar laughed. "What kind of stupid people would name
a parrot Moses?"

The bird promptly answered, "Probably the same kind of people that
would name a Rotweiller "Jesus"!


----------



## superdav721

what are yall talking about Mikes bike?
Eddie Good one.
The rest of you are almond joy there nuts.


----------



## superdav721

William that is the same make, model and year as mine just a bit different.


----------



## TedW

491 posts since I been here last.. Wow!

So I been busy laying tile in a kitchen, laying tile in a bathroom, and studying every waking moment otherwise. I've been reading…









http://www.informit.com/store/joomla-programming-9780132780858

and…









http://www.informit.com/store/php-and-mysql-web-development-9780672329166

I'm also studying Linux, including web server security and other essentials of running a website (using a shared hosting account would be a lot easier, and cheaper, but is not suitable for what I have in mind), and there are several other applications I have to study in detail.

Needless to say, WoodMutts.com is on hold until further notice, which may be a very long time. My work shop is also on hold, since playing with wood is time consuming and does not pay the bills or build up the savings account.

Sorry I haven't been stopping in to say hi, but I have to keep my focus. The scroll saw, band saw, a real workshop, the website… all the stuff I've talked about is still in the plans.. just taking a while longer.

Hope everybody's doing well.


----------



## TedW

Oh, forgot to mention… I also have some painting and carpentry work scheduled for when I finish the kitchen, or while waiting for cabinets as the case may be.

Busy, busy, busy…

Later gaters!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Read post #27796.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Absence is no excuse for not being here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

50* this morning with the rain moving out. I think I'll have my coffee on the patio and watch the spring flowers pop up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all. Hi Ted glad you are OK.

Marty, looks like we have a nice day forecast too. Hope to get some good shop time in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Nubbers & Nibblers,

40* with rain later this afternoon and overnight. No freezing temps for the next 4 days. That means NO salting (or plowing)!!! I'm going to a WoodWorking show, or more accurately, a Toy, err Tool Show!!!

Seems that while coughing up a lung yesterday, I strained a muscle in my back, so now it hurts to just breathe!!! I hate being sick!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Sounds like you had better stay in bed this weekend. Just send me your price of admission, the tool money that you had planned on spending, and the rest of your bank roll, and I'll go in your place and see that I get everything that you deserve…..

Cuz that's what friends are for…..


----------



## TedW

Going up to 60 today and 55 tomorrow, then temps drop back to normal.

Marty, I wasn't absent.. I was right here at my desk.

Rex, to say I'm okay might be pushing it a little.

Randy, what you need is a cold one.

Good morning, everybody!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Ted, we know you get busy very quickly on many different things, and you have to understand that we, the undermentioned, do get a tad apprehensive if we don't hear from you on a daily basis, especially during the early mating season. 
Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I thought that you were in solidarity with Jeff? I wouldn't want Jeff offended or mad at you! I'll just soldier on and make the trip!!!

Ted,
I hope you are a Doctor, or at least played "Doctor" as an adolescent…..
Because I think that is just what the doctor ordered!!!

Rex,
OK & Ted, in the same sentence? Are you taking your meds???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Jeff is pretty flexible on this kind of thing. I would just pick him up a new set of Japanese carving chisels, (deducted from your account of course) and he would be just fine…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, Meds?


> ? , What Meds


???? You must be living in another dementia.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great deal of excitement around these sleepy parts late yesterday afternoon.
An unmarked US Marshall's car stopped a suspected parole violators vehicle to question the driver. The driver took off, the Marshals gave chase, a city police car saw the 2 speeding vehicles and gave chase onto a county road where it was seen by County Deputies, who joined the chase heading for the Interstate, where the chase procession was seen by Texas Dept. Of Safety Troopers (THiP) who also gave chase. Each law enforcement entity juggled for "pole" chase positions, while calling for assistance from their respective organizations, which all showed up and seriously added to the number of contestants. The chase went on for almost an hour around the county, and thank goodness another County's territory was not violated else another bunch County Mounties would have been added to the now, steady stream of lights and sirens.
Spike strips were thrown down twice by local police who managed to take out a County Mountie and an apartment security guard's vehicle who was playing Wannabe Cop.
This chase seemed like it would have gone on most of the evening, but then, the Texas Rangers arrived.!!!!! Two HUGE tall unmarked pickup trucks (Texas Edition), followed by the biggest, tallest Suburban I have ever seen, dark windows, all with pipe crash bars up front.
Without an "excuse me" or taking any notice of any of the others in the "race", one of the huge pickups T-Boned the would be fugitive's vehicle. Pinning it up the a$$ of the other TR pickup. The Suburban screeched to a halt facing the fugitive's now vehicle "sandwich", out jumped two "Cowboys" with Kevlar hats, armed to the teeth (and beyond) with fully automatic assault weapons locked and loaded. They dropped kicked a couple of bystanders out of harm's way and approached what was left of the violator's vehicle, while one of the other Rangers kept watchful eye shielded behind an open truck door with his RPG zeroed in.
It was ALL Over in seconds when the Rangers got there, they don't mess about. It is a TRUE FACT that there were NO LESS than FIFTY law enforcement vehicles involved in this chase …..AMAZING.
Oh, and that DOES NO INCLUDE the 2 ambulances called to the scene. Only the violator was injured and taken to the County Hospital and the City Hospital, which part went where is not clear at this time.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to go meet the "Boss Man" and pick up some of our equiptment. Our repaired dump truck is first on the list, then the new plow we had mounted on a Polaris ATV. Oh yeah, the ATV needs to picked up also.

Y'all play nice & safe today…....


----------



## Gene01

Ted,
Tile? Does she have a sister?


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's no need to take prisoners Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm a firm believer that a conviction before apprehension would save a lot of trouble…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

That chick looks like she has a mustache, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who am I???


----------



## bandit571

You really don't want to know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The great stumpy has spoken…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody can go back to what they were doing. It was just an imposter…..


----------



## bandit571

7:00 am, got woke up with a leg cramp in the right calf. rainy weather has the right hip crying out about how Uncle Arthur is mis-treating it. Going downstairs to get to the computer? Took about half an hour, going to change my name to Hobbit. Because I have to hobble everywhere I am trying to walk.

Cold meat, amreican cheese, mustard on white bread toast= Breakfast! Washed down with a Mountain Dew, of course…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stumpy has been taking video classes, negotiating with some other woodworkers over content for the show, and taking care of a sick wife. The new episode footage is sitting on my computer half edited. Might be done today, might be tomorrow. But it'll be worth the wait because there's a special guest you may recognize from his mustache.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wyatt Earp???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to say, I've had it with some of these guys who think they're a really big deal. I've been banging my head into the wall over a couple of them as I try and negotiate some ideas for future episodes. Both are bigger deals than I am, but neither is what they seem to think. I'm sorry, but having a website doesn't make you Donald Trump. It doesn't give you the right to demand all sorts of crazy stuff like creative control of my show just because your content is going to be part of a few episodes. One guy wants to give opinions on all of my jigs even though he's never built or used any of them. Another wants me to let him preview and make changes to each episode before it airs.

Then, you've got a guy like Charles Neil, who actually IS a big deal, and he's easier to work with than any of them. Negotiating with him took a handful of conversations that were mostly about other stuff. For someone who has a lot more to offer me than I have to offer him, he sure makes it easy!

Marty was pretty easy to work with too. All he wanted was a tuna sandwich and didn't care if I sent it in the mail.

I've already told a couple people where to stick it. There content is not worth what they're asking in return. And one of them, after he realized I wasn't going to go for it, changed his tune fast. But I'll tell you this, he won't get half the promotion I had intended to do for him.

Based on what other guys are demanding, I think I should have demanded a company car, full creative control, a dressing room and a daily fruit basket when I made a deal with The Dude!

Well, it was nice to vent a little…


----------



## StumpyNubs

You ever eat graham crackers with cream cheese frosting on them? Man, these are going straight to my thighs…


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's the deal? I come and you guys don't have the courtesy to drop everything you're doing and talk to me? Well, I am getting pretty good at telling people where to shove stuff, so don't tempt me!

Fine, I'll take my ball and go home. My dog's barking so I have go do some kicking and stomping anyway…


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, you don't need other people for great content on your show. I like it just fine with only you in it. Charles Neil was cool, and I'm sure Roy will be too, but I come for the Stumper and no other.


----------



## Kreegan

If you're having a hard time coming up with content, I'm sure we can come up with a small mountain of moronic suggestions, at least a few of which might actually be worthwhile.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Isn't that Special Rich*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, two kicks to the giblets will stop anybody from barking!

*Rich*- Believe me, I have no shortage of content ideas. But I am always looking for "moronic suggestions"!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, you get that when you talk to yourself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Touche', Rex… Touche'.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, now that there are people here to chat with, I'm outta' here…


----------



## bandit571

Don't go away mad…..

Do what I will be doing, taking in out on some defenseless Oak boards, as soon as I can walk around today. Uncle Charlie (horse) AND Uncle Arthur are being a PITA this morning..









Them Oak boards are in for a bad day, today….


----------



## Kreegan

*I feel pretty!
Oh so pretty!
I feel pretty and witty and gay!!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mmmmmm Rich…....Give us a Kiss mmmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roy Rogers is gonna be on the show??? I didn't know he had a mustache…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Put some taps on your shoes and I think you'll get the part…..


----------



## bandit571

I know it ain't mine….









MIGHT be Underhill???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like Ted on a bad day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not Tom Selleck….. Or is it???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, Marty, Roy Rogers For REAL? Hope Roy bring Dales so they can sing Happy Trails. Hep maybe the whole RR crew will come, even the Son's of the Pie and Ears, or was it Sons of Bitches? Man that Triggers a few memories.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not Selleck Marty, he always wears a ball cap. But man, don't those eyes look shifty?


----------



## Kreegan

How do you eat and drink with that mustache, Bandit? I grew one for Movember and it drove me nuts eating or drinking my coffee.


----------



## Kreegan

I'm also unfortunately one of those people whose facial hair is a different color than the hair on top of their head. My hair is blond, but my beard and mustache come in very reddish. Looks weird.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, On the menu today we got applewood smoked turkey and swiss on rye with a bit of horseradish sauce…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit give me my hat back.
Stumpy we await the footage.


----------



## bandit571

Hat is almost 42 yrs. old, even older than…..

Guess Stumpy went away mad again….


----------



## superdav721

Your hat is 2 years younger than me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

42 years and still in style… oh, maybe not…


----------



## bandit571

Most now are a tan colour. That one of mine used to have a nice, shiny, Silver bar on it, a LONG time ago…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Dave, 2 years younger and twice as smart. Gotcha


----------



## DIYaholic

What a rough five hours at work today. I had to remain awake for the ENTIRE shift, even when I was behind the wheel!!! Can you believe that???


----------



## bandit571

Stumbled down to the Dungeon. had a few block planes to check out. Three passed the test, two did not. Two will go to Ebay. One of the "Winnners" today…









Sargent 306 made for Craftsman, seemed to do ok..


----------



## Kreegan

I went to Smashburger for lunch today, Marty. Burger with bacon, avocado and ranch on it, with a strawberry shake. I'm putting in fatass overtime before my wife puts us on a diet.

Today I have been paid to watch turning videos on YouTube, Paul Sellers videos on Woodworking Masterclasses and to look at retirement plans, not really motivated by retirement, but more to reduce my taxable income. Rex looks like he's getting fat on my dime down there, and I can't be having that.


----------



## TedW

48 new posts and I actually took the time to read them. That's 15 minutes of my life that I will never get back.

Rex, yes I do tend to bite off more than I can chew at times. But then I usually learn how to chew more. And yeah, I'm sure you're gonna have a field day with that one.

Stumpy, I would have settled for a 72 Chevy POS that only runs in reverse if I were more photogenically good looking.

Rich, to wear a mustache you have to learn to appreciate some of the finer things in life, like sucking the coffee out of the mustache after each gulp, and saving some of the corn and mashed potatoes you had at dinner for a bed time snack. What I don't get is how people without mustaches have to manually brush the crumbs off their cookies before eating them. That is unless you (gasp!) don't brush the crumbs off your cookies. Now that just ain't right.

Stumpy (again), is it Captain Crunch?

Today I grouted the kitchen tile, cut a hole in the bathroom ceiling to find out the radiator in the bathroom above it is not leaking, and picked up the vinyl replacement windows for the kitchen.

Now I can take a nap or get on with my studies. Hmmm.. decisions, decisions… maybe I'll take a nap while I think it over.


----------



## bandit571

Here i am, just finished off a bowl of "Z" Dirty Rice.

Shifty eyeballs? I resemble that remark.

Texas? holy crap, Batman, only two things come from Texas, Steers and Rex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You can only take a nap if you have your "reading" material in the "books on tape" format. Other than that, STUDY, STUDY, STUDY!!!

Bandit,
Glad you made it to the "dungeon"! Someone had to!!!

Rich,
Where's the beef???


----------



## HamS

Wow Roger, that seems like a real life episode of Smoky and the Bandit.

Had a slight emergency in the Alabama plant that put me behind schedule so I did not get to the work I had planned. I did catch up on the posts though.

Marty, I don't think the mighty Wabash runs through your neck of the woods, but it is getting pretty full for this early in the year. The rain last night was pretty heavy up here. It is good, because we might even get the reservoirs full for a change.

gonna play on some wood now, beautiful Sitka Spruce and rosewood, handcrafted in Nazareth Pennsylvaina


----------



## gfadvm

I'm late/behind again but gotta let EDDIE know that was a good watch dog/parrot story and wanted to let R/R know that the Texas Rangers are not to be trifled with. All the ones I have ever met are 6'6" tall and not smiling!


----------



## StumpyNubs

NEW EPISODE: See the special guest in the strange mustache!

(He's at the 2/3 mark, I think)


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi there Ham.

Howdy Andy.

Stumpy,
Fine job on the latest episode.

Marty,
I'm NOT Roy Underhill's brother, but I do understand the adoration!!!
Close the cover on them solvents, it's starting to effect you!
Are you still going to be able to pull a shirt over your head, or are you getting shirts with larger necks???
The paparazzi want to know!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got back online, seems to be very quiet here tonight, wonder where everyone is?

Believe it or not, the story I related earlier today about a car chase and it's conclusion, was mostly correct. I just added a few embellishments, and only just a few. I added the apartment security guard's cruiser and removed the Coroner's van, the Ranger was not using the truck door as a shield - he used his belt buckle, and there was only 1 ambulance taking both parts to 1 hospital.

Bandit, Crocodile Dundee had a hat just like your one, he too had shifty eyes, I think it must be the hat that does it.
Have you ever tried prying your hat off to see what has collected under it for the last 40 years?
Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## bandit571

Actually, very little hair up there. I wear it mainly to keep the top from getting a sunburn.

Wonder if Stumpy's Cyclone could suck a golf ball through a garden hose????

Last year, had to pay a school it's tax share, everybody else had to pay me. They even paid in American cash money!


----------



## superdav721

I'm here. But my grandson is on a sugar kick and his Mawmaw is getting him in the bed. I had to come watch Stumps show and hide in the shop. Rex the chase story was great. I had to read that to the guys at work.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good to have you around bandit.

Dave, I guess all the guys have gone out boozing and eating leaving people like me saving all the extra cents Rich donates towards a SS lunch special at Golden Corral sometime in the future, probably June. In the meantime Sandra and I are collecting zip lock bags for that extravaganza.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did get a PM from Stumpy though. He wanted me to go to his show taping and do and audience warm up, to get the victi….....guests in a good mood to withstand the lack of cold ones. I told him I would need feeding a meal for doing it, and you know what the git offered?, half that bloody sammich …..Damn SANDWICH that Marty had already dribbled on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bits and pieces to do….catch y'all later


----------



## DIYaholic

Here I is!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

In the morning, 6:30am-ish, I will be traveling 216 miles (3hrs, 24mins) to The Wood Working Show: New England, in Western MA.

I've made a list of needs (wants really) and I will see what kind of deals they are offering. In the area, there is also a Harbor Freight and a Woodcraft, so my return to Vermont WILL BE with more tools and less money!!!

What are you folks doing tomorrow???


----------



## bandit571

Dealing with a couple of Uncles. Uncle Charlie will give me a "wake-up cramp", and then Uncle Arthur will hang with my right hip, the rest of the morning. After about four hours of woodworking shows, Then I can get into the Dungeon Shop for awhile. Might build an Ark….


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, I'm going to Party City tomorrow. Woohoo!!!

My son turns 3 on Tues, so we gotta get some party supplies. He's having a Toy Story cake and some kind of edible arrangement fruit thing. If it weren't for fruit, chicken nuggets and milk, that boy would starve.


----------



## Kreegan

My dog is laying in his bed next to my desk, dreaming about something spooky, cause he's whining and woofing in his sleep. I'd really love to know what he's dreaming about. I'm betting it involves one of the rabbits he's always chasing taking steroids and whooping up on him.


----------



## Kreegan

I made my first bottle stopper tonight. I used some laminated chunks that were in one of those boxes I bought from that guy on CL. Very interesting. I need to come up with some kind of Stumpy Nubs bottle stopper chuck though.


----------



## Kreegan

Rex, have I ever told you about the time I got food poisoning from underdone chicken at Golden Corral? That was an unholy mess.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You enjoy your day and I hope the aches & pains are MINOR!!!

Rich,
Rabbits going through a bout of "Roid Rage" are not to be messed with!!!

Alas 5:30am is going to come guickly! I need to get some beauty sleep, if I'm to show this face in public…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Say goodnoght, Gracie!


----------



## superdav721

I have no plans.
Rain.
Shop.
Coffee.
Nap on bench.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

......and that's the way it is…........TTFN


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy loved the video , Marty s on his way to fame and fortune ,a pencil loved it ''-My mind is like lighting, one brilliant flash, then its gone…..''

Rich great looking stopper,you turner have my admiration

Dave look like a lot more rain down here flooding down south ,maybe Andy will get alittle more of it

Rex glad to hear your back up to your wit and charm

Randy i didnt know you were Roys little brother,he will get over you buying a power tool ,one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont know where all the nite shift is ,but then it usely just REX,and David sometimes DY would come to nite shift when he was on a tdy ,Ted visted some times but hes in his web site and working dont leave much time for him,

im going to put the coffee on and some donuts and a danish roll for Rex ,marty theres some pigs in the blancket in the oven latter gatters


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin Nubbers! Up and at work early this morning. We are having an exercise and I've got to get the war started.
Type at ya jokers later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Someone was bound to build a gun that shot saw blades. You gotta see this…

The video begins with some nail shooting guns, the saw blade one is about half through.


----------



## DIYaholic

I made it to Springfield, MA. First stop *Harbor Freight*!!! How much will I spend???


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Temperature dropped a lot here overnight. I got it to almost 60 in the garage last night while I was working. I think I'll be lucky to get to 40-45 today. The snow just picked up. Weatherman said it was going to pass us. Grrr


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, every aspect of that guy disturbs me in some way. As Hank Hill would say "That boy ain't right."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry I'm late. Had to run out and buy a star for my door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, That rabbit was in my yard last week. Otto was having a rough time dreaming him up…..

BTW, Nice drain stopper…..


----------



## DIYaholic

1/2 hour and $85.00 later, I'm off to The Wood Working Show….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You still talking to us "common folks"???


----------



## Kreegan

Haha! Marty's a YouTube star now!


----------



## Kreegan

Man, you got out of Harbor Freight for only $85? Nice job!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sorry Randy, did you say something???


----------



## DIYaholic

I walked around the show once. Now to decide who gets my money!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch: A Philly Cheese washed down with a draft, has been consumed.

Time to see what vendor will get my HARD EARNED money!!! The Woodcraft store down the block may get some of it also. We'll see…..


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, or this didn't happen.


----------



## bandit571

And, I don't mean the food court. Even a shot or three of Harbor Freight?


----------



## DIYaholic

Elvis has left the building!!!
Ok, it was only me leaving the Expo, housing The Wood Working Show.
I'm much lighter now, actually my wallet is much lighter!!!
Need to check Woodcraft and see if they can squeeze a little more out of my wallet.

Pictures & gloat to come later…...


----------



## Kreegan

Son's in bed for his nap. Time to hit the shop. I've got some shop projects I've really been procrastinating on. I need to rig up some kind of chip/dust collection something for my lathe. I need to build a stand for my grinder so I can make a Wolverine type system and actually use the Veritas tool rest I bought 2+ months ago. Time to get cracking! Have a great day folks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodcraft decided to just keep my wallet! This ensures that I will return to purchase more necessities!!!

Time to fill up the vehicle with petrol and head due north, back to the Green Mountain State!!!

I hope everyone is happy and doing what THEY want to do!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, Did you sell your tools for 20 cents on the dollar in order to buy gas for the return trip home???.....


----------



## JL7

Randy…....An 8" Jointer with Spiral Cutterhead??? Don't disappoint us!


----------



## JL7

Rich - I hadn't heard of the handworks show before…..looks interesting…..you going?


----------



## JL7

Dave - the table is coming along, but no shop time this week….....but tomorrow…... that's a different story…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Woodcraft sent me an email that said they were having a special 15% off sale. The details said if you can fit it into a bag, it's 50% off.

Then they sent a follow up saying there had been a typo. The first email said whatever you could fit into a bag was 50% off, but it should have said 50% off.

Somebody needs to lose their job…


----------



## DIYaholic

I made it bag from "The Show", no NOT MLB, the Wood Working Show.

Travel was ok, only white knuckle in the mountains. Oh yeah, that's like 75% of the trip!!!

Marty,
I did not have to sell anything to make it home safe and sound. My boss pays for my gas. Think he'll notice my WW purchases on the gas card???

Eddie won't believe anything I say until I post pictures. I gotta go and figure out how to get pidtures from my phone to here at LJs.

I'll be baaaaack…....


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I pre-registered and plan to attend. Stump, you coming down for Handworks? I bet they have molding planes…


----------



## Kreegan

I cleaned up some boxes and xmas stuff to give myself a bit more room to work with. I have the top part of my grinding jig gluing up now. I gotta do the frame it'll sit on and figure out how the mounting is going to work either after the kid goes to bed tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

I just played around today,tried out a "new" smooth plane..









14 " long smooth plane, thank you very much!


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, so is it 50% off or 50% off? (speaking of typos)

*Welp*, I didn't study last night. After a long nap I installed ConfigServer Firewell on my dedicated server. Then watched some shows on Netflix and went to bed, again.

Today I installed 2 windows in the kitchen I'm remodeling, and grouted the bathroom floor tile. Grabbed some Mandarin style noodles on my way home, devoured them, then took a nap. I really enjoy taking naps.

Now I'm going to study up some more on Joomla for a few hours, probably watch some Netflix, then hit the sack. I'll probably go into work tomorrow, if anything just to clean up the mess I made over the past week.

Oh, and it looks like I have to regrout the kitchen floor tile. I think I didn't let it set up enough before wiping it down and now it looks all splotchy - lighter in some areas, darker in other areas. So I might do that tomorrow after I do the general clean up.

*Everybody else*, ask Welp… he'll fill you in.


----------



## gfadvm

We're having an ice storm. Power has been out twice so far. Shop furnace crapped out but a new thermocouple seems to have fixed it….but then the power went out. Oh well, I got enough wood split that we won't freeze.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Footnote to my post yesterday regarding the car chase:

Pictures of the 2 who were in the car, the guy was driving.








Luckily he had his seat belt on, she did not.

*Police Statement:*
After the car stopped, the driver refused to get out and officers had to break out the vehicle's windows in order to take him into custody.

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hang in there Andy. I'm having an Ice Cream with enough banana for a Split.


----------



## superdav721

Whats happening fellers.
Shop time today. I made woodworking tools.
Patron your gift was a great forging project.
Movie and blog tomorrow.
Randy what did you buy?


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted pics and write up of my trip to The Wood Working Show on my blog.

Hi REX!

I need to get caught up…...


----------



## KTMM

Dave you and I must have some conflicting thoughts, I finally got some shop time today, and I decided to sell some tools…....










I have two finger planes also not shown, but they're all up for sale as of right now. Those are a mix of Stanley and Millers Falls

Shown right to left (3x #4's, 2x #5's, an 1800's #6, and a #7c)
As usual I post here before dropping these in the trade forum. I have my heart set on two Lee Valley planes and I'll pretty much have my toolbox contents finished.

Hope everyone is doing well.

SOLD, sorry guys. (posted less than 5 mins after original post)


----------



## Kreegan

I know Dave's a galoot, so he likely already has one or ten, but are any of the rest of you interested in a ratcheting brace? I have 3 that I don't need and want out of the way. 2 Worth braces with a 10" sweep and a Millers Falls No 731 with a 12" sweep. I haven't done any restoration on any of them, just put some WD-40 on and made sure they work. Lemme know if anyone wants one.


----------



## DIYaholic

My day was long. Both me and my wallet are depleted. I'm putting on the NFL playoff game and passing out.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Sold! I beat you guys to it.
Stumpy I might need those plane till plans.


----------



## superdav721

Rich I think I got 6.
Some of the millers are wroth a bit of money.


----------



## HamS

Sat Morning:


----------



## HamS

Sun Morning:


----------



## HamS

Notice the extend "trap" on the sink drain. This gives me room to finish the drywall and still have the kitchen function. I am building a scaffold to go in the little alley so I don't have to balance on a ladder while I finish the drywall. The drywall is not so bad, but there is lots of ceiling repair that will take some time.

Did I mention that I hate doing drywall?


----------



## TedW

Ham, looks like you have your Sunday cut out for you… and next sunday and the next and the next… I think working in a functioning kitchen (or bath) at least doubles the work load, if not more so. But it is looking good. It will definitely be worth all the effort when the project is completed.

Good morning everybody. Changing my mind about working today.. I want to spend the entire day studying, as I keep having to pick up where I left off every evening and my brain doesn't like shifting gears so often. I can probably cram more in a full day than I can in 2 weeks of reading a little every night when I'm tired from working all day.

Anywayz…. hope ya'll have a nice day. I'll probably stop in later for a little socializing and what knot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Your shop is to small for a plane till. Just leave them boxed up until I get there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, If one trap is good, then two should be better…..

Good thinking on pulling it out. I'm having to crawl over mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Tell Theodore he needs to study and you need to get back to work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You don't need to add to the museum collection at this time!!!

Ted,
"Books on Tape"......just sayin'!!!!

Ham,
Progressing along nicely. Ted is right! (I can't believe I typed that!!!) But working around in a "working" kitchen, really does increase the work load. There is also much more planning that needs to take place.
Please take your time…...
As Marty will be humiliated if you finish first!!!
Good luck!

I'm hoping to get to the shop today, to solve my TS troubles, replace the knives in the jointer and PLAY with my new toys, er, tools!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did drop the microwave and some wall cabinets down yesterday. I needed to get to the ceiling above them and also removed some car siding above the countertop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty.
What was a car doing in your kitchen…......
Was it a "Dining Car"???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning one and all, and Ted.
Ham, you are making progress and it is looking very good, it has been a very large undertaking but the rewards are in sight.
Glad you are making progress too Marty, you guys take on some BIG jobs.

I did get some shop time in yesterday before the weather decided to get nasty. The forecast is not good with an arctic cold front here for most of the week, and wouldn't you know it, it's treatments week.
Finally got to use that table surface and it was so good and definitely worth all the grief to get it to a usable state. I already have one of the small tool benches assembly finished and the other is just a few hours away from assembly. I was great just to be able to actually get something done that will be of help. I'll take a pic of the 2 as soon as #2 is assembled.


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I took her bro. to PHX and met his son John there for their plane trip back to St. Louis. He had been at medical conference in PHX and his dad stayed with us for a week. 
We called our son and fiancee in Tucson and we all met at Pappadeaux's Cajun Restaurant for lunch.
Started off with 30 Blue Points, crawfish Bisque, and/or shrimp gumbo. John got stuffed Andouille sausage, which was delicious. 
Main course dishes were Shrimp of all sorts, Lobster tails and King Crab legs. All with sides of dirty rice. Some dishes came with green beans. All prepared in true Cajun style. 
I think the two mid westerners went home full! Don't know how their stomachs fared on the flight, though. 
Today, I can get back to the shop, having slaked the appetite for Cajun food and in laws.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- That wasn't my typo. The followup email about the original typo ALSO had that typo!


----------



## superdav721

They will be right here waiting on you Marty.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/forged-striking-knife/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You got me hungry now. Think I'll warm up some chili…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch, nap, then I'll be getting busy on that wall that Randy drove a car thru…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was tired on my drive and guess I could have "hit the wall", but it was veeery foggy, so I'll blame it on thatl!!!

Did someone say nap…...


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon gang…...

The living room collection keeps growing…......










Don't look at the next photos if you are squimish…....more bowling lane has gone under the crow bar today…...future entertainment center…....use your imagination!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
See what happens, when you add water to a tree (wood). Kinda like feeding Gremlins after midnight and getting them wet!!! Be careful!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are you holding out on us???

How much more of that bowling alley do you have hidden away???

Do we need to form a posse and come up there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Power was out for about an hour so I took advantage of that time and worked on a nap. Now I guess I'd better work on the kitchen…

BRB…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Marty - I did have a pretty good stash of the old bowling lane…..the stuff in the photos above is the thin stuff…..and this is the last 3 pieces I have….....but I know where to get more either free or very cheap….. Also have another 7 foot chunk of the thick stuff….

Ya really got love it though, cause most folks wouldn't go through all the steps to make it nice again…....tell ya what though…...If you make the trip, I'll get a few chunks for you…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sundays are MY nap day! Go find your own day to nap!!!

Eddie,
Funny stuff!!!

Jeff,
You MUST need a really loooong flatbed truck or trailer to transport that bowling lane!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the project post for more photos.


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
Ever hear JW talk about the saloon keeper's remodel? How about the fella that came to town with dynamite strapped to his chest?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i havent heard them yet but going to look them up. a friend of mine passed away and left me his misic collection and he had a lot of Cloweres and JW in there ,it all on albums one day going to get a turn table .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William found your next clock project

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45381


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd love to build something like that Eddie.
I apologize for the video folks. 
It is too late for me to remove it from above. 
I am re-uploading now though to youtube.
Hopefully, it will be on the project post in a little while.
Uploading is slow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, If anybody can build that, Paul can…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone watch this and tell me if its working on other people's computers now?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You solved the video issue.

Marty,
Stop messing up William's video uploads! We know that ALL 'puter problems are caused by YOU!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

think your right Marty , Paul could do it no doubt in my mind


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William the video was perfect on my PC amd im running the old windows XP good video and great job on it got the buid got to try one of these one day as it looks like a lot of fun to make and would get a kick out of showing it to others too


----------



## superdav721

Go for it Eddie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Send me an email address Eddie.
Dave, did you get my message on the project post?
I need your email address too.
It would be helpful to me if you'd both shoot me a quick email to [email protected]


----------



## Kreegan

I got the base built for my lathe sharpening station, but that was it today. Garage was 28 when I turned the heaters on and got to 36 before I threw in the towel. I need a heated and insulated shop bad.


----------



## Kreegan

I got the base built for my lathe sharpening station, but that was it today. Garage was 28 when I turned the heaters on and got to 36 before I threw in the towel. I need a heated and insulated shop bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It must have been cold out there. You're stuttering…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Just put some wheels on the house and tow it to a warmer climate!!! Then when you're done in the shop move it back home. Should be rather simple. I see them move houses on TV all the time!!!


----------



## superdav721

That was funny.


----------



## gfadvm

William- The video and the marble machine both turned out great! You are the man! I love the sounds (my granddaughter would go nuts over that but her papadoc ain't got your talent!) Eddie- Justin Wilson and Jerry Clower are 2 of the best! Thanks for reminding me. Now for an update: the ice storm didn't amount to much, our power is back on,but the thermocouple didn't fix the shop furnace  Heat and air guy will try again tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Check your email Dave.
Thank you gfadvm.

Sorry folks.
Gotta run.
Seems like everything I'm trying to do online turns into a big deal tonight.
Every now and then, something works right. 
Then my internet connection will go down about the time I try to send the info.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm trying to clean coffee up that I spit out my nose all over my computer.
I stumbled across a parady song by Brad Paisley call the "Ballad of Honey Boo-Boo".
I'ver never watched that show, but have heard enough to get the idea, and this is funny.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks William I dont think I will ever be the same.
Again.
Ever.
Brain damage
might be permanent


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

From what I've seen on other shows talking about it, I don't even wish to watch, but how is that fat child and her fatter mother entertainment?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That was a funny song video. I agree, but small minds are easily entertained! Just look at this thread here!!!

I must be feeling much better….
I was able to crack open a cold one (even though I didn't earn one!!!).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

EDDIE!
I sent you an email to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, that is the point.
If even our feeble minds are above that kind of crap show, how in the world does it stay on the air?
I mean, come on!
I like watching Stumpy Nubs.
That proves that I'll watch anything.
And I won't watch that crap.


----------



## superdav721

Got it thanks.
Data munched, bunched and crunched.
You the man


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, the latest edition of "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" is over…..
Time for me to go to bed.

Tomorrow will be a shop day. Play with my new toys and do some needed "to do" list items!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Tape, mud, let dry , sand. Repeat as necessary ad nauseum. I am nauseum already thank you very much, but still have quite a bit to go.

Good morning guys!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning DustMakers!!!

Ham, each time you complete a task, that is one thing not to be done again (hopefully!).

Coffee is brewing, news is being absorbed, food ingestion will come soon. Then it will be *shop time*. I haven't said THAT in quite a while. It's good to not feel sick & hacking up a lung!!!

Rise & shine, everyone. If I'm up & around, then you should be too!!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......hang in there Ham, there is life after tape and mud…...

Glad you're feeling better Randy…..that was a long run at the flu…......

Brrrr…..it's cold here…...........


----------



## JL7

Brrrr…..it's cold here……........


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Jeff,
We are already at the high temp for the day: 48F going down to 35F by 6:00pm. Then dropping further below freezing overnight. Most of our snow has melted, showing grass and mud everywhere!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

coffee and donuts, tape and mud…..

Sorry Ham, I don't sand 'til the fat lady sings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

15* here Jeff…..

Here's something to ponder, if a dog sticks his tongue to a metal bowl, will it stick???

Randy, Can you report on that???


----------



## DIYaholic

The tongue won't stick to the bowl…..
that is if the bowl is inside a heated house!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
*Congrats on the #1 Badge!!!* Well deserved.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I don't know if I will make it to the shop today.
The change from seventy yesterday morning to near freezing in less than 24 hours has done a number on me.
Also, I don't think making my video helped.
I haven't told ya'll, but it took me an hour and a half to make that video.
I know what I want to say.
Usually I can talk well and say things.
With the camera going though, things come out wrong. I wind up getting tongue tied, sounding like a complete idiot, cussing, then haveing to delete and start over. 
Standing in one spot though trying to do that hurts my back. 
So you can see why it is especially frustrating for me then when I have problems posting the video.

There is an answer though.
I think today, when its too cold for me to do much anyway, I'm going to do some research.
If I can learn to pull splices of video out of longer videos, I can just keep rolling the camera and then edit it all later sitting at the computer.

Thank you all for the comments on my project post for the Marble Machine 2.1.
It went to number one here on Lumberjocks from the time I posted it yesterday afternoon to before I went to bed. 
I blame that solely on you guys.
Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great idea on video editing!
In this case, blame can not be accessed, only CREDIT given, to you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, What you need is a narrator…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy stop. His head is big enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If his head swells more, then his mask won't fit and we'll be able to see his face.

OH wait…...
Maybe that ain't such a good idea after all!!!


----------



## JL7

I know I'm spose to be working, but remembered this video for Mike….....where is Mike??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice of you to post that video for Mike…...
But get back to WORK, as Rex needs the SS funds that will be deducted from YOUR check!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did I miss Honey Boo-Boo again?

Today I have a full schedule. I think I'll blow off half of it and watch woodworking videos all day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a full schedule too. If I blow it off, I can have a full schedule tomorrow…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and icicles. 
All good intentions yesterday came to a screeching hold when I attempted to stick my head outside. Oh it was COLD and stayed like it for the day, and I could not chance going to the shop, too dangerous for me. Again, today it is much the same, so I have got to miss shop time again much to my dismay. It's also treatment week, so today is my last day this week where I could have got shop time - bummer. Pity really as I was determined to get that #2 mini tool bench assembled, but it will just have to wait.

Hope all you guys are keeping warm and busy. William, you need to take a break out of this weather, don't let your zeal overpower your health. Rest on your laurels for a day or two.

I'm gong to see what mischief I can get up to and take inventory of firewood, which is looking scary right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

My schedule is full also…..
Full of open time slots, now slated for ME time!!!!
Same schedule tomorrow, the day after and…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

''zeal'' eddie, get the dictionary….. Rex, is that spelled with a ''z'', or a ''s''???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Z Marty. If you work at it I'm pretty sure you can acquire something called a vocabulary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found it in the pictionary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I don't know how you expect us to keep up when you're speaking english…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
He ain't SPEAKING english…..
He's TYPING english!!!
Are the British keyboards "left handed"???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I wish you guys could speak proper like what I do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, The ''s'' is right above the ''z''. I think it was just a typo…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I guess that pic represents William balancing a marble?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, ain't there any snow that needs pushing somewhere else?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Rex.
Nearly all the snow has melted and the grass and mud are in full view!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, Randy I guess you'll just have to unwrap your new toys and play with them.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that guy is amazing. I would sneeze and it would disintegrate.
All yall stay warm.
I dont like freezing rain.
Rex what is the best method to mail a package that weighs a few ounces to Ireland?


----------



## DIYaholic

House chores are done! (well, at least the ones that I'm gonna do!!!)
Lunch is heating in the microwave!
Union Break.
The good thing about my "union" is that…....
My lunch can last as loooooong as I want it to!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, sorry I couldn't get back to you right away.
USPS would probably be the cheapest, would get there in 5 - 7 days or less by air. You can use one of the USPS boxes or envelope, the post office will let you know the cost and will help you fill in the Customs form that goes with it. Unless it contains some salable item, list it as a gift of NCV (no commercial value).
I sent a PO small box of stuff to Oz a couple of months ago and I think it cost me $10 to $12 - that is to OZ, not Europe.
FedeX and UPS also do the same sort of service, you can get the info from any of the sites. Bottom line - it will cost you less than you anticipate. Are you sending to Northern Ireland or Republic of Ireland (Eire)?


----------



## DIYaholic

Union sactioned lunch break is over.
Time to go accomplish something…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why start now???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Mudding is close to being done…..


----------



## Kreegan

I'm impressed by that guy's tool control and precision, but holy cow that is a lot of wood wasted and time expended for something that's ultimately so simple.

I ordered a Delta 46-460 with free stand earlier. I'm tired of trying to turn without variable speed. I gave serious thought to ordering a beefier lathe like a Nova DVR or possibly even a Robust, but I couldn't justify it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich.
I think he did it just to be doing it.
He wasn't worried about how much wood was wasted.
It's fun.
Something I read about making marble machines recently holds true here.
If you think it's supposed to make since, you're missing the point.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I started to go to the shop this morning.
Went outside, felt the cold, felt the rain.
Since then, I've been watching movies, drinking coffee, and eating Milky Ways. (At Home)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good point…..
Think I'll join William for some caffiene frenzied, sugar high, celluloid viewing!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I really like turning, but I definitely feel guilty seeing how much wood goes to waste when I'm doing it. I'm thinking of getting one of these:

http://turnrobust.com/PDF's/Quick_Core_Hand-Out_2.pdf


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rich! Aren't you supposed to be working??? Who is going to support Rex, if you ain't contributing to the SS Slush fund!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah ….....Get your butt back to work Rich, I'm on the cliff's edge with no stick of gum.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a *very tough decision* to make and I *need your help!!!*

Should I *continue my shop time* or…....
Read the *wood porn* that just showed up in the nailbox???

Take your time, I'll just read and await your sage advice!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I don't think it really matters, just make sure you wash your hands thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good advice! May be moot though,.....
As I wear the HF 5mil nitrile gloves!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's a thing to wear them, wished I'd thought about it on enema night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you do go the gloved route, be sure to turn them inside out and get twice the use!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, that looks cool. 
I can't find where I seen it, but have you seen the tool where you take one huge chunk of wood and get four or five bowls from it? It digs in much like the tool in the link you posted at a curve. It'll create bowls that fit inside of each other. 
I don't know how you turn without variable speed. Even my cheaply made lathe has variable speed controlled by moving a belt on pulleys. I have to be able to slow things down though until I get it roughed out and balanced better. If not, I'd be scared to even turn the thing on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that's some good advice. It may help to save wear and tear on the middle finger.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm reading Steve Ramsey's (Wood Working for Mere Mortals) "Wood Magazine" tips article!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I've seen those, William. I'd love one, but they're super pricey. The Kelton one is almost $400. It leaves a much prettier blank than the Quick Core, but at twice the price.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/7/2/33/134/-/2420/Kelton-Standard-McNaughton-Center-Saver-System/bowl+saver

I have variable speed in terms of being able to change pulleys. That's a PITA though. I've got the cheapo Harbor Freight 10×18 lathe and the hatch to get to the pulleys is on the back of the headstock, so I gotta reach around and do it blind. I want a nice little dial instead. The Delta also has twice the HP of my lathe and 2.5 more inches of swing over the bed.


----------



## Kreegan

And I am "working" if by that you mean doing something that other people pay me for. I'm just lucky in that other people seem content to pay me to sit on my ass and read LJs, and don't mind that I do about 2-5 hours of actual work a week.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, then you're doing the same thing I am with the pulleys. I agree that is a pain. What bothers me most is having to stop to change speeds. Also, starting at the slowest speed is a no brainer. Past that, unless you have everything completely roughed out and in balance, it's a crapshoot when changing speeds what is going to happen when you flip the switch. I'd love to be able to turn it on at it's slowest speed and turn a dial to speed it up slowly. I could work at maximum speed that way. From my experience, my turning is always easier and more enjoyable the faster the material is spinning.
I understand about that being too pricey. I'm working with cheap stuff for the lathe too. I bought my lathe cheap second hand. Most of my tools came from HF. I started with it on a whim when I needed a few things turned for a furniture project I was working on. After getting the lathe though, I can't believe what some of the accessory tools cost.


----------



## superdav721

Rex I believe northern Ireland.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Porn Preview is over. I skimmed the mag, now it is time to return to the shop and play, err putter around with my new toys!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, if it is going to Northern Ireland, remember that is the UK and serviced by the Royal Mail.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Ted, I just bought dust collection for drywall. Fixin to test drive…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JL7

Sorry Rex - I'm off the clock for the day…....you are on your own…....hope you have some gum left…...

Rich - you are doing it all wrong….if you getting a new lathe, you gotta gloat about for several weeks prior to buying….and then post several followup messages on the subsequent "score".......ask Randy for some pointers!

You can even continue to post about it for several weeks after if you play your cards right…..

Marty - you put water in that bucket?


----------



## Gene01

Funny, Jeff!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Water is in the bucket. It catches the fines as they blow thru. I'm also using USG lightweight compound with dust control and a dust bag in the Shop-Vac. Everything is staying clean for the most part. There is VERY little dust hitting the floor. Well worth the $40 spent…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
PM me with GLOAT questions! I'll point you in the right direction!!!

Jeff,
Go get yourself a part-time job after your regular job. This way, Rex can go out for a real meal with Mrs. Rex, instead of playing dress-up and make believe!!!

Marty,
NO dust hits the floor unless you actually sand!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just another day in paradise ,Rex hes bring dinner home think he crossing the red river


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Is that your pet gator???


----------



## superdav721

MMMM dinner.
Ya think he would share?


----------



## JL7

Is that a deer? What's going on there Rex/Eddie??


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie's gator got hungry….


----------



## JL7

Eddie - try putting an empty box in the living room for the gator…....maybe it'll stay put…....works for the cats…..


----------



## JL7

Speaking of which….Marty…...ever find your dog?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, found the coward under the bed when the wall came crashing down…..


----------



## gfadvm

William- Congrats on a WELL DESERVED #1. Marty- That looks like a worthwhile tool (wish I'd seen that when building my daughter's clinic- what a mess of drywall dust!) Roger/Rex- An English girl that works in my daughter's clinic gave me some "scones" she made. They look like plain ole biscuits with raisens and a little icing on top. I FINALLY got my latest posted after a lot of effort but as usual failed to "link" it to this thread.


----------



## JL7

Here ya go Andy - another good one!


----------



## gfadvm

Eddie- I saw that vid of your gator on u tube. He would be useful to have around if you could train him to bring dinner home to you. Getting him to share might be a problem though!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Probably shouldn't have all this gator talk since what happened to Randy's little sister in Florida….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Mine's better…..


----------



## JL7

Don't worry Marty - there's no shame in second best….....really…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Marty!


----------



## bandit571

Would the be a Cajun "Surf & Turf"? "Hey! Anybody going skinny-dipping tiday?"

That Smitty thing, it is getting to be a habit…









Taking a Union Break?


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know if y'all remember, but….
A while ago I got all the supplies for the "Scary Sharp" method, only to discover one fatal flaw to the plan. My Crapsman chisels didn't fit in the honing jig. So my chisels remained "Scarcely Sharp"!

NOT ANY MORE!!!
Thanks to the Work Sharp 3000!!!

Yeah, I'm a happy (& arm hairless) guy!!! Tomorrow I will do my plane irons and my new WoodRiver chisels.

I'm having a cold one my friends, because I earned it (or two or twelve)!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I think you can only gloat about tools if you got a great deal on them or they're super awesome. I got a decent deal on mine: $699 for the lathe with a free stand and free shipping. I'm already second guessing myself though.

Should I have gotten this Nova, with similar features, but 200+ cheaper?
http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-46000LO-Variable-Versaturn-Coupler/dp/B007JSSJAE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3EAY6DRTTTKKB&coliid=I1Z9U36TK6D9OD

Should I have gotten this Grizzly, which has more capacity, a lot more power, but fewer nifty features?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-Digital-Readout/G0462

Should I have dropped a couple grand + on a Nova DVR or a Jet 1642EVS?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ahhh buyer's remorse has set in! Sorry to hear that, Rich!!!
Is there time to cancel the order? Maybe upgrade before they ship?


----------



## JL7

Hey Rich, not so at all…......it's perfectly acceptable to gloat about any tool purchase…....use bold text if necessary!

Of course it's just human nature to second guess all of our purchases….bottom line, any of those will probably make cool stuff…

I got a *Record* lathe, new in box for a trade of 4 (or 5?) boards…...not the best one out there, but good enough to find out if I like it or not…....see how the bold makes it look like a better deal!

Randy - glad you finally got to shave those arms…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I want a lathe. Unfortunately, I don't want to do all the research, learning about them. I am TOTALLY clueless when it comes to lathes and turning. It seems like a whole nother world of wood working!!! I see $75 & UP lathes on CL, but don't know if their worth it or not. One of these days though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Tool gloats are like Eddie Murphy's Ice Cream Routine!

Couldn't embed this clip…
IT'S Eddie Murphy!!!


----------



## JL7

Good one Randy…..HAHA…............you are the king of the gloat!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I had a question for you, but I can't remember it! If you think of the answer, could you let me know what the question was!!!


----------



## superdav721

Way to go Razor edge Randy.
woo woo


----------



## JL7

Too much Jeopardy Randy? Maybe the the question was….."What is CRS?"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The question was ''what was the question???''


----------



## superdav721

Huh?


----------



## JL7

Marty - do you happen to know what the question was? Dave?


----------



## JL7

Anybody hear speak Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, the question was what is the question…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know a few words in Randy. Let me give it a try…..

Beer,,, Pillow,,, Snow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You ALMOST got that right, but I *C*an't *R*emember *S*now!!!


----------



## JL7

HA!

Now it's coming back….....*34" Rikon BS *with *15 HP Motor* and *45" Resaw!*

And Salt. And Chef and/or microwave.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, if you had really considered your obligation for SS relief, you should have gone with this one and let a retiree get another stick of gum.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must leave this state of consciousness for awhile…..


----------



## Kreegan

Who's on first?

Damnit! Get in here!
But Dad, I'm Jesus Christ!

I'm pretty happy with the lathe I got. I'll gloat once it's here and assembled and I actually make something on it. I found an idea for a Valentines Day present earlier.

Tomorrow is my son's 3rd birthday. Only 15 more to go…


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Marty!
I hope you have pleasant dreams!!!

Of dry wall dust and painting!!!


----------



## superdav721

I have to brag a bit. Last night I created a hand tool community on Google+. I have over 200 members and a few celebrities. I have Ron Hock, Chad Stanton and a few others.


----------



## DIYaholic

That sounds AWESOME Dave!!! Congrats on the quick success!!!

I have never used Google+, facebook, twitter or any of those types of things. It's ALL I can do to keep up with LJ posts!!!


----------



## superdav721

I know Randy Its a bit taxing on time. But I am having fun. I really want to promote the saving of the knowledge that is not written. This site is a treasure trove of information. I love to use the web to learn and make a few friends while I am there.
Look at all the friends we have on this post alone.
I learn so much from all over the world.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## superdav721

Some one needs to create some sort of matrix that all this social networking will blend into one app. Kind of a thinking browser.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya Dave.
All this scattered communication and information needs to be accessible in just a few clicks. Type something, click and ALL formats are updated. Access "your repository" and ALL inputs from the plethora of sites is condensed to one stream. WOOD be nice!!!

It is late and I must be sharp tomorrow. That or I need to sharpen tomorrow!!! Either way, I need my sleep. Gonna wander the halls one last time and call it a night….


----------



## superdav721

Later Razor Randy


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Roger- Did you miss my question or are you ignoring me? Am I eating authentic scones? Or just biscuits with raisens?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Andy, I must have missed you question, what was it?


----------



## bandit571

Is it Guiness time yet? Maybe some soda bread to be washed down by it, as well?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Andy, found your question.
Tea scones do look like colonial "biscuits", but the dough mixture is slightly different. Some tea scones do have white raisins in them, there are a few that have other dry fruit in them. None that I know have icing on the top.
Normally the scone is split and each half is loaded with clotted cream and then topped with fruit preserves - Strawberry, Raspberry etc. They are awesome like this and go so well with a cup of good tea. This snack is known as a "cream tea" which you can get at a Pub, restaurant or cafe from the afternoon onward.
A full cream tea (High Tea) has small delicate sandwiches and cakes.


----------



## superdav721

mmmmmm good


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

mmmm yes, very mmmmmmm.
If anyone wants to know what clotted cream is:

Clotted cream (sometimes called clouted cream or Devonshire cream) is a thick cream made by indirectly heating full-cream cow's milk using steam or a water bath and then leaving it in shallow pans to cool slowly. During this time, the cream content rises to the surface and forms 'clots' or 'clouts'.[1] It forms an essential part of a cream tea.
Although its origin is uncertain, the cream's production is commonly associated with dairy farms in South West England and in particular the counties of Cornwall and Devon. The current largest commercial producer is Rodda's in Redruth, Cornwall, which produces up to 25 tonnes (25,000 kg; 55,000 lb) of clotted cream each day. In 1998 the term Cornish clotted cream became a Protected Designation of Origin (PDO) by European Union directive, as long as the milk is produced in Cornwall and the minimum fat content is 55%.


----------



## TedW

Marty, I have a drywall dust containment system - plastic over the door and a dust mask over my face.

William, the marble machine is wicked awesome cool.

Everyone else.. yup.


----------



## TedW

Rex, that clotted cream sounds (reads) like some good stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Just catching up.

I agree Dave, we need something that connects everything.
I have stuff posted all over the place, several different forums, several different blogs including my own, facebook, google+, YouTube, ect, ect.
The problem is, I can't keep up with it all. Then I feel bad when I happen to learn something new.
For example, I recently learned that I had messages on YouTube from five months ago.
I knew people left comments, but I did not know that people also could get personal messages on facebook. 
Somehow I get the feeling sometimes that I'm much better at working wood than I am at working computers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate being up this early.
I've been up for about an hour now.
Coffee is on.
Well, I'm finishing up the first pot anyway.
Breakfast is up, cigarettes.
Air outside is cold.
Air inside is warm.
So I think I'll stay here for a while.


----------



## HamS

Marty, where did you get the sanding machine?

progress is being made.

Did I mention I hate doing drywall?

Good morning guys.


----------



## superdav721

Ham no one in there right mind likes dry wall.
Hey William thanks for joining the community.
Stumpy you were invited to.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all early risers and non sleepers.
Ham, hope you can see the light at the end of the tunnel, it's been a long journey.

William and Dave, I agree with you guys about a repository for knowledge, but frankly, I am getting burned out on all this social stuff, it has become too intrusive and time wasting. Facebook, Twitter and others bombard you with crap you don't want to know, need to know or have the foggiest idea why they send it to you. I guess that once some social thing is started it is interesting, but when it moves from being an interesting vehicle to a "Max the subscribers" Business, it's time to leave the circus.
I do believe in social media, but when it becomes a time waster and customer manufacturing business, it loses it's charm and usefulness.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Clotted Cream:
If any of you guys have never had Clotted Cream, it is available at Amazon (and other places) for $5.50 a jar.










It is VERY thick and you can spread it like butter.
Heavy Cream you buy at your grocery store has a milk fat content or 36% - Clotted Cream has a minimum of 55% milk fat content, so you get an idea how thick it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & Salutations People & Peasants,

I'm willing to bet that the "clotted" cream will clot your arteries!!! Not sayin' that's a bad thing. I say the extra exercise for the heart may be a good thing!!!

A full day is planned. Not sure what I'm gonna do, but I PLAN on serviving the entire day!!!

ohhh, coffees done…....


----------



## Bagtown

Morning Fellers,

Well, I am alive.
Had a gajillion posts to read through..

Been busy.
Job hunt.
I'm fed up.
I applied for a bus driver job in Fort McMurray, Alberta.
That's way up north, have a look on google maps….
That's up in the oil sands.
So I spoke with them on the phone.
They asked hard questions like, Do you weigh more than 290lbs?, Can you read? Are you older than 25?
They were supposed to setup a telephone interview, but I got a call back and they said they want me to come up for a check ride. Because I don't have at least a years experience driving profesionally they can't hire me unless I come and do a check ride.
So I don't have a guaranteed job…. However, if I get there by the middle of next week, I'll write a literacy test, write a personality test (this is the worrisome part  ), take a blood test for drugs and alcohol, pass a security background check, and take a check ride in a bus. If I pass these then I can start a 3 week paid training time, where they will put me up in a hotel. At the end of the training I have to find my own place to live. The most common shift is 21 days on, and 7 days off. It's a split shift, you get up very early and pick up your bus, then drive around the town picking up oilfield workers, then take them out to the work site. At the work site you pick up workers coming off work and take them back to the town. Drop off your bus and go home and nap. later in the day (12 hours) you do it all over again. each run in the morning and afternoon is 3 to 4 hours.
I have a friend up there doing this for the last four years. He is 62 and loves it. He makes great money (6 figures) and like me is always up early anyways and home by mid morning and takes a nap. going back in the early evening for a few hours doesn't bother him at all, he's well rested by then and ready to go.

So I am taking a bit of a gamble, but if I don't do something very soon then we'll lose everything here at home. So probably around 3am this coming Saturday morning I will be leaving my wife and home and heading out for the 5000 kilometre (3000 mile) trip. I hope to be there by Wednesday - ish.
I will hopefully not run into too much weather. Cutting under Lake Superior across Michigan, Wisconsin, Minnesota, and North Dakota before I re-enter Canada in Saskatchewan.
I am making this trip with very little in the way of funds so won't be staying in motels unless absolutely necesary. It will be, drive till I'm tired, then sleep in truck stops behind the wheel.

Lots to do… and none of it is shop related.
I plan to take my galoot tools with me and maybe a cordless drill.

I'm not looking forward to being away from home, but my wife and I are pretty strong. When we got married I was in the navy and we know how to make our being apart work.

Fort McMurray is an oil boom town, as such there is the downside in places like that of drugs and alcohol. Drugs aren't a problem but I've already made a rule. Rule# 1. Mike doesn't drink any alcohol in the town of Fort McMurray.

So that's whats been going on with me….
Just thought I'd update y'all.

Have a great day everyone.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
That sounds like a huuuge life decision. I hope all goes in your favor!!! Good luck, with the drive and interview!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, that's some undertaking and I wish you every success in the process. You need to know all of us misfits will be rooting for you, and also be around for you anytime. Good luck Mike.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I know exactly what you mean about the social networks.
Out of the ones I use, my biggest headache is Facebook.
I use facebook for a dedicated purpose.
I post my woodworking publicly. That is all I post.
I also use it to "talk" to certain friends and family members privately.
The only thing you'll see posted on my page though is wood work and woodworking related content.
The problem is that everytime I log on, I am bombarded with notices wanting me to join this group, or play this game, or whatever new "thing" they are doing at the time. 
If I want to farm, I'll go outside.
If I want to play a game, I like poker or blackjack at my kitchen table.
If someone wants to know my birthday, they need to ask instead of using an "app". 
If someone wants to know more about my personal life, they need to visit or call me.
The list goes on and on.

I used to enjoy readin family and friend's posts there too.
That has gotten so out of hand since so many people have "friended" me to see my woodwork, that I have had to stop that too.
Yes, I have a list for that too.
I don't care what everyone had for dinner.
I don't care about someone's drama over there babie's daddy or their baby's mama, or their baby's mama's girlfriend. 
I don't care about someone's bowel movement. Yes, I actually seen that one the other day.
That list goes on and on as well.
I understand certain things being posted in a close knit group such as this one, but it amazes me what someone with hundreds of "friends" will post on facebook for all of them to see.

Then I was steered towards Google+. I don't know about that one yet.
I haven't had a lot of time to get to know it like Facebook.
I think I'm sort of waiting back to see what becomes of it.
If it sticks around and becomes popular, maybe I'll mess with it more one day.

I've also been requested to participate in other people's blogs.
I've done that a couple of times.
It usually doesn't end well.
I lost a lot of content I posted here due to a hacker.
I recently started posting blogs for another website and am having serious second thoughts about that one.

For now, the only place I do post with confidence is my own personal blog. 
I can control the content there.
I know what is being said since I can only post the main topics and delete any and all comments if I wish.
And its not that big.
If I could direct more traffic there and get more activity in the comments section, I would be there only.

All in all, I have started taking a "whatever" approach to things.
The internet is a huge place.
I post what I want to my personal blog.
I post elsewhere as I see fit.
It doesn't matter where it is though,
If it ceases to be fun, I stop doing it. 
I even disappear from Lumberjocks for a week at a time once in a while.
Sometimes it just becomes a chore.
If I want chores, I have plenty to do around the house.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of, 
I have a few things I have got to do this morning,
So I'm off.

See you guys later.


----------



## Gene01

Best of lock, Mike!


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - that is really like the amazing journey - best of luck to you.

If by chance you are taking Interstate 94 through Minnesota, you will pass just 3 blocks from my house and you are welcome to stop and recharge your batteries…...stop the night, whatever…...the only catch is, you'll hae to do the cooking…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, If you drop down to I70 thru Indy, I'm only 20 miles off that beaten path…..


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Mike! That sounds really tough, but I'm sure you're up to the challenge. Take care!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did a little calculating, that adds about 200 miles to your trip as opposed to hugging the great lakes. (which isn't much compared to 3400) Indy would be about 24 hours into your journey…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The morning coffee is consumed, breakfast ingested, news viewed and slacking off completed!!!

It appears that it is time for me to get off my butt and be , if not productive at least active!!!

See ya, when I see ya…....


----------



## Kreegan

Working from home today. Our roof started leaking when it rained last week, so I got a guy coming to look at it. Think I might go get some tools and sharpen inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham,* It is the Sand&Kleen MT800 from Menards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Mike can look at it on his way across country. He needs a job…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike you got all kinds of friends down here in Mississippi


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Have you tried making Holdfasts yet? Might be a nice market for them…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I believe Dave has tried some holdfasts, but they turned out being half-fast!!!

Rich,
You may want to get out into the shop and start turning some buckets! Just sayin'!!!

Marty,
Is there an internal baffle on that MT800? Could you post a picture of the internals of that MT800. I need to make something similar for our blade sharpener, to go before our shop vac, for work. Thanks.

Rough day at the office. I've already put in a full 3/4 of an hour and I've another 3/4 of an hour to go. That's life in the salt mines!!!

TTFN…....


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks to all my "Nubby" friends for all your kind words about my latest box. What's up with that nasty comment (#16 by JONATHAN)??? That one kinda wierded me out. Edit: by the way that is not my Sketch Up buddy, ~Jonathan~. I don't know who this clown is!


----------



## gfadvm

Roger- Thanks for taking the time to look up my question. Those scones look just like the ones she gave me except for the black raisens and the little squiggle of icing on the top. So it appears she is the real deal! I think I'm the only one at the clinic that bragged on her Christmas goodies so she keeps sending me more! See, it does pay to be nice on occasion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
He is new on the site. That was his first post. He is probably a new TROLL. I wouldn't think anything about it. It would just be a futile effort to make sense of it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I hate it when my post gets lost in a "black hole" in the interweb!!!

Oh good, this post push it through!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought the same thing Andy….. (the weird, not the uneven joinery)


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Andy, Has anybody ever told you, you have uneven joinery???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- They have now!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, No baffles in the bucket. The hose from the sander extends into the bucket just above the water line…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## DIYaholic

ABOVE the water line? I would have thought just BELOW the water line. Hmmmm….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, The hose hangs about a half inch *above* the waterline…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Interesting. Thanks for the info!!!
I'll need to reconfigure the unit I already made. All might not be lost…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If the hose was below the waterline, It would break the suction from the vacuum to the sander and draw the water out of the bucket when the air depleted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Now you got me sounding all official like Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Lunch today consists of applewood smoked turkey and swiss on white with a glass of tomato juice…..

Wow, I could have had a bloody mary…..


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
Your box is very nice. (Sorry to be redundant) 
Rex, 
Are you ancient enough to remember non homogenized milk delivered to the door? In the fall and winter, the clotted cream would rise to the top of the glass bottle and push off the cardboard cap. YUMMMM!!
Marty, 
You still can. Who'd know?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

gfadvm,
I'm not sure, that is a "new" Jonathan.
For some times now though, we've had someone by the name of jonathon that comes and goes. He usually looks like a new member because he signs up for a new account. If it's the same guy, don't worry about him. He's a complete ass who only comes here to piss a few people off before disappearing for a while again. 
There's a more detailed backstory to the guy I'm talking about, but I really don't want to get into it, since I don't know all the exact details and wish I didn't know the ones I did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds interesting William…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, yes I remember real milk, non homogenized, with the cardboard cap that the birds used to peck into to get to the cream on the top. Ah, the simple things of yesteryear.

Marty don't worry, you don't sound like me, I don't live in a vacuum.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mike/Bags - good luck on trip, drive safe, and good luck on job.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I saw your post over on MrRon's "This is Woodworking" thread. Stop saying you "CAN'T" and just start doing!!! Work on the parts you know you can make and practice, practice, practice on the turnings that keep you from this project!!! Consider this a big ole "Kick in the Arse"!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Marty, I had a Reuben and onion rings for lunch, washed down with a banana shake. I win!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I dunno, Andy. Seems like the asshat population on LJs has grown lately. Just sic Ham on em.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, as for actually, turning the tiny parts I need, with patience (which I do have by the way), I could do it.
My biggest problem is my lathe is a Chinese piece of crap that will never have the tolerances to do the detail on such tiny parts that I'm needing.
Never fear though, I have plan B.
I'm going to find someone else to turn just those parts for me.
I thought about sending a copy of the plans for those parts to Marty and see if he can do them.
If not, I'm going to see if Rich wants to do it. 
Unless you've bought a decent lathe and are offering?


----------



## boxcarmarty

send 'em on up here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Willaim,
I was going to suggest, having someone else turn those part, but I didn't want to insult your sensibilities. I really do want to see your completed train, plus I KNOW you will enjoy making it.

A lathe WILL be in my shop in the future, just not the near future!

I know that lathes spin (turn), but that is pretty much the extent of my knowledge. Types of chucks, steady rest, pivoting head, sooo many gouges and chisels to choose from! It is mind numbing. I need to do a lot of research, before I even consider picking one up off of CL. I just hope I don't miss out on a huge deal, due to ignorance!!!

One day though, I'll be a turnin'....


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Having Marty do them turnings is probably the correct route…..
This way you can blame HIM for ANY & ALL short comings!!! (Not that you, William, would produce ANY short comings!!!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got one of them there fancy one man jobbies…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I went and ordered the "Stumpy Nub's WS3000 Sharpening Station" plans…..
Now maybe he can afford to update his wardrobe!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My 2 hour work day is done.
Yeah it took me 6 hours to complete a 2 hour day…...
I had to take the required "Union Breaks"!!!
Enough slacking!
I'm off to the shop!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In all seriousness, I hope to do the train project sometimes in the spring of this year.
What I need I have plans for. I would send the plans to anyone who would do them for me and pay shipping.
Here what it is though.
Have you ever seen the wheel up close on a train?
It is round, yes. However, on the backside is deep grooves cut into them for the brake system. 
I need these cut exactly according to plan, because yes, it will have a complete brake system on it.
They need to be about one inch in diameter and about a quarter in thick.
And I will be needing four that size for the pasenger car that have to be exactly the same as far as diameter. A slight variance in the groove in the back won't matter. If it is a hair too narrow, I can widen it carefully using a small stick with a tiny piece of sandpaper glued to it.
Then I will need four more identical ones, just a tad larger, for the engine. 
I can turn the larger wheels for the engine and the engine tank on my lathe. 
Larger pieces I have no problem with.

So I do need serious volunteers for this. 
If you are up for it Marty, I will send you the plans for those parts. It doesn't matter what kind of wood since these parts will be soaked in black ink.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I have been playing with them. they are not where I want them to be yet.
Andy if its the Johathan I am thinking of. If ya cant say nothing good dont say nothing at all.


----------



## superdav721

silence


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I couldn't have said it better myself Dave.
If it's the same Jonathon I think it is, if noone says anything, ignore him and he'll go away soon enough.
I'll check in when my movie is over.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the support guys. I'm puttin that nasty comment behind me and movin on. But siccin Ham on him does sound fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

It appears that the capacitor on my table saw is shot! I'll need to see if I can pick one up locally tomorrow. If not, then eReplacementParts or SearPartsDirect will be receiving an order. Bummer!!!

News, dinner then back to the shop….

That's the right attitude, Andy!!!

William,
I'm looking forward to the blog and project post! I'll be keeping my eyes open!!!


----------



## Kreegan

William, if Marty screws the pooch on your parts, I'll gladly take a shot. Marty, no screwing the pooch now. That's illegal in most decent states. I dunno bout Indiana.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We don't need no dang Driver's Ed . If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

And another thing….. A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road…..


----------



## DS

Randy, if you replace it with a flux capacitor, your tablesaw would time travel-provided you can get it to 88 mph.


----------



## DS

We use flux capacitors on all our equipment whenever we have an install date that is before the date we receive the job.

It doesn't always work-Ok, it never works, but my boss makes promises as if it does.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me show him a little *Hoosier Hospitality* Andy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Do you suggest traveling forward or backward in time with a tablesaw??? Forward, I wouldn't need a TS, as laser cutters would be the standard. Traveling back in time would leave me without bladegaurds and SawStop technology. I don't think I want to go back!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Would that be *"Hoosier Daddy"???*


----------



## DS

I don't need a flux capacitor to travel *forward *in time. I have that time machine in my living room. It is the Lazy-boy time travel recliner. When I put a Nascar race on TV, lay back in the recliner and close my eyes, I am instantly transported 3 hours into the future!

Definately, travel *back *in time to complete the job just before getting the work order to start it. That's the ticket.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So what is the verdict Marty?
Do you have the capacity to turn the parts I described?
Or do I need to be talking to Rich?

Oh, I had an idea too. 
No more than what it is, I could scan and email the plans for what I need turned. 
Then I would just need whoever does it to give me a price so I can send them a check for the shipping and any cost they may incur for wood. I'm thinking that if whoever does it hoards lumber as bad as me they probably have enough scraps lying around for this job.

That's right.
I tried using up some small scraps I had for recent marble machines. m
My shop was a disaster area through to near the end of the second marble machine.
When things started falling off of tables if I walked near them, I cleaned up.
I still had scraps from those scraps that I just couldn't being myself to chunk in the fire pile.
How many others have that problem?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For all you electronics geniuses, from my college collection:

THE SEX LIFE OF AN ELECTRON

One night when his charge was at full capacity, Micro Farad decided to
get a cute little coil to discharge him. He picked up Millie Amp and
took her for a ride on his megacycle. They rode across the wheat stone
bridge, around the sine wave, and into the magnetic field next to the
flowing current.
Micro Farad, attracted by Millie's characteristic curve, soon had her
field fully excited. He laid her on the ground potential, raised her
frequency, lowered her resistance, and pulled out his high voltage
probe. He inserted it in parallel and began to short circuit her shunt.
Fully excited, Millie cried out, "ohm, ohm, give me mho". With his tube
at maximum output and her coil vibrating from the current flow, her
shunt soon reached maximum heat. The excessive current had shorted her
shunt, and Micro's capacity was rapidly discharged, and every electron
was drained off. They fluxed all night, tried various connections and
hookings until his bar magnet had lost all of its strength, and he could
no longer generate enough voltage to sustain his collapsing field. With
his battery fully discharged, Micro was unable to excite his tickler, so
they ended up reversing polarity and blowing each other's fuses.
WATT A NIGHT !

Who said science was not fun?


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a good one , REX!!!
Quite illuminating and not revolting at all!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yaknow?
I watch the news sometimes,
Then I walk outside to make sure the earth is not spinning widly out into space on some weird new axis that has caused me to wake up in some crazy new alternate universe.
Or maybe it's just that 99% of the world has just been dumbed down for enough generations that its finally catching up to the everincreasing rise in overall population.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that was in my old college joke file, we had a good time learning!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Why are you trying to make any sense of it all William, you know that does not compute.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you one funny dude.


----------



## geoscann

*REX * that was great. lmao


----------



## HamS

Rex,

Oh Watt a night ….


----------



## DIYaholic

I reviewed the installation instructions and parts packet for my new "Wixey Digital Planer Readout". I was impressed when I saw that a 3.5mm drill bit was included as part of the hardware package. It really is a pain when you don't have the right bit to complete an install. Then I realized that the two AAA batteries required for operation are NOT included. I HATE it when batteries are not included. For such an inexpensive item, I can't understand why companies don't include them.
I'm done with my rant/venting!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sanded, washed, and ready for primer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm ready for dinner and a drink. Who's buying???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I just cracked open a cold one, come on over, I've got more!!!


----------



## superdav721

Drink one for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Randy, I'll bring dinner. I'm having Mum's tender roast chicken with fresh tarragon mayonnaise, sherry cream sauce, and stir-fry veggies. Rex will be happy to hear that we're working on our proper dinner etiquette….
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## DIYaholic

*Only ONE???*


----------



## superdav721

I'm having Poke Role and Grit


----------



## boxcarmarty

How's this???


----------



## superdav721

Poke ya feet under the table, role ya eyes back and grit your teeth


----------



## DIYaholic

I had Fettucine Alfredo with Roasted Chicken! Oh, and a COLD ONE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Table, We need a table??? I have no kitchen…..


----------



## bandit571

leftovers, and a warm mountain dew…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody go out to the shop and grab a stick of wood. Dave says we're gonna need a table. We're looking for 4 legs and a top…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What about chairs???


----------



## DIYaholic

Do we need candles for ambiance???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- In our country its armadillos. They always sleep in the road with all 4 feet sticking straight up. I've never been hungry enough to eat one though! Have tried possum when I was a kid and do NOT recommend it. (kinda like eating a greasy sponge). Bon Apetit'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Have you ever chased an armadillo???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I went OUT to the shop and all I could find was three plow trucks and a bunch of salt. No table, no chairs and no pepper!!! What are we to do???


----------



## boxcarmarty

and yes, possum is very greasy…..


----------



## gfadvm

Yeah, I've chased a lot of them. They don't look very tall til you take off after one. Then they grow some legs!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Grab a plow truck and some salt and we'll see what we can scrape up from the pavement…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They'll jump straight up in the air and bash you in the chin if you try to grab one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

the armadillo, not the plow truck…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike i pray for you to have traveling grace and get the job my friend ,stay safe and keep you guard up .


----------



## DIYaholic

The plow truck can jump up and hit ya in the chin too. Just sayin'!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just passing thur take care all you misfits and social rejects and peasants ,ice storm here alls well just a few downed trees and going to be a big gas bill next month


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ride it out 'til the end eddie…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
What did Marty say to make you run off???

Marty,
You need to apologize to Eddie! That and shut up!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Randy's sorry…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Marty. You don't need to shut up. That was very rude of me. Just stop typing!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yall are out of control.
Eddie hang in there we might get it tonight. 36 now but its not far.
I hate ice snow sleet hail and any other frozen thing not in my glass.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty is right….
I'm sorry! Sorry I ever stumbled upon this tread. I get nothing done because of it. I always have to bail out Marty and answer Ted's questions! It's a never ending job!!!


----------



## JL7

Are ya thirsty Angus?


----------



## bandit571

Around here, all the snow plows serve up is Squirrel Pancakes. Them Semis from Chambers that run on the Honda/Tokyo Express through here, well, they serve up Whitetail Deer burgers! Of course, the Chambers drrivers never stop. Self serve, i guess??

Yep, I'll take two ( fingers? Hands? oh, you're talking about the Booze??)


----------



## DIYaholic

I could suffer!!! Let's face it, there is better scotch, but…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Made me wanna go fix a drink…..


----------



## superdav721

When I was a drinker. Scotch was my flavor.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- I thought ice storms were illegal in your part of the world! At least you've still got electricity.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
If you have electrons flowing….
Does that make you the "Electric Horseman"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Is there anybody out there!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I think it's past curfew for the "Nubbers". G'night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You have a good one! I'm not far behind. I don't want to turn into a pumkin!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it! It's a day. I'll type at you tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

the first post I saw this morning was Marty talking about tops and then I saw the lmodel in the commercial and thought to myself that she didn't need any top! Ah well, ...

I rested from my kitchen labors ast night and watched TV with Miss J. I think the Lord knew what he was doing when he made her I tell you.

Have a great day, I have to see if I can find some plumbing bits on line.


----------



## superdav721

I love shopping on line. You get what you want and you dont have to go get it. It comes to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate shopping online.
They have what I want, then I have to wait forever for it to get here.
I'd rather be able to just go pick it up.
I have waited too long too often on things I needed too soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning everyone.
Impatient Bob bere.
My plans for the next marble machine still have not came on the pony express yet.
No matter anyway,
I haven't been able to get to the shop in like three days. 
It would be nice to start familiarizing myself with them though.
In other words.
It would be nice to go ahead and start getting drool on them.

Starting Friday,
I'll be offline and out of pocket for at least two, possibly up to four or five days.
I figured I'd let ya'll know.
Usually when I disappear for days at a time some people start asking where I'm at.
Well, long story, but all I can honestly tell you is,
I won't be here.

It's a beautiful sunshiny morning here.
BS. I'm pulling your leg.
Its cold, wet, and nasty.
I've got to make a pharmacy run this morning.
Other than that, I won't be going nowhere. 
Not even the shop.
My heater does good down to about forty.
Lower than that, and all you can do over there is hug the heater.
So it doesn't do me any good to get over there.

About all I can do at the shop in cold weather is cleanup and such,
Things that keep me moving.
If not I get too stiff in cold weather.
Now I wish I'd left the shop looking like a disaster area.
The day before I finished the last marble machine, 
I done a thorough cleaning of the shop.

I'll check in later.
Ya'll take care and stay safe out there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great Morning Malcontents and Misfits,

William,
You can come over and clean, organize and set up my shop. This would keep you moving and productve, until those plans arrive!!! The offer is there…..

Ham,
Sometimes ya just gotta smell them roses, or coffee…..

Dave,
Ordering online has it's good & bad points!
Good: No trudging through [email protected] weather, finding items not available locally, No dealing with idiot sales people…...

Bad: Can't hold, feel, test items, Waiting to play with your purchase, Shipping damage…...

Neither eReplacementParts, nor SearsPartsDirect list the capacitor for my TS. I've got a few places to check locally, which is the prefered shopping method, as I DO NOT want to wait for a package to be shipped!!!!

We're suppossed to get a dusting to 2" of snow today. Looks like I'll be doing some salting this afternoon/evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning wood miners, tool teasers, and saw dust drifters. I'll be enjoying a short coffee break this morning then followed by cracking open a can of primer. If all goes well, possibly even a can of paint. Ham, There is light at the end of the tunnel and I'm running towards it at full steam. I might even be back in the shop destroying some perfectly good wood before the week's end…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just open the can of primer, mix it with a drill/driver, then throw in a lit stick of dynamite…..
The ceiling will be primed in short order!!!

Flakes abound here at the Stumpy Hotel….
They are also falling out of the skies!!! Just a matter of time before I'm out salting…..


----------



## geoscann

*DIY * grangers or a electric motor repair shop should have a capacitor for your saw


----------



## Gene01

In a bygone time, there were real stores, with actual knowledgeable people staffing them. They sold hinges and nails, screws and saws, lumber and tile. Even 1/2" clear pine dimensioned for drawer boxes. 
If what you wanted wasn't in the store, they'd order it from one of 3 dozen catalogs they used. 
Regardless of your status as a customer, you were always welcome to grab a cup of coffee and sit and gab for a spell. You could even light up your pipe and spit on the pot bellied stove. Or, in the summer, use the spitoon. High class places used a cuspidor.

Then, along came Amazon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'll need you to pound out some hooks, chains, and fasteners for a hanging pot rack that is on the project list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Unfortunately those doors have been locked and the benches have been sold, and the coffee pot is siting in the corner of a dark empty room collecting sawdust…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
Thanks for the heads up! Yeah, we have a Graingers, a Fastenal, there is even a local motor repair company that I will be checking with. There are also several electric supply places I can check. I should be able to find one locally…..

Dave,
Sounds like you will need to set up an online store, for us to order our hand forged parts from!!!

Gene,
It used to be nice, to go into a store and actually get help from a knowledgable peson. It ain't that way anymore!!! Although, many online stores have a chat feature, where you can ask questions and get immediate answers. This doesn't seem to work for me though. They usually STOP the chat session, as soon as I ask them: What are you wearing?!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, There is a Tru Value hardware here locally that has stood the test of time and held its ground against the 3 big box stores. In fact, it sits directly in front of Menards and has been there since I was a little kid…..


----------



## Gene01

Randy, No one ever answered "Pasties and a thong." ??

Marty, I believe it. Used to do a bit of business in Martinsville in the late '60s and early '70's. Back then, it was a laid back rural community with solid values. Spent a few hours in the County courthouse each month. Grand old building. Hope it's still there.


----------



## TedW

My favorite old fashion local family run hardware store is Clark Devon hardware located at the intersection of Clark St. and Devon Ave. Their employees are full-time with full benefits who know hardware like a professional should. They have everything you could ever need, and they carry quality products. They also have tool rental with just about every tool you could imagine renting, from nail guns and rotary drills to skid steers and trenchers.

http://clarkdevon.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, you missed a step in the devolution of retail. In between the real stores and Amazon was Sam Walton. The cycle has gone from many local stores, to one store, to no stores. Can't wait to find out what's next, real time bartering from a cloud?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What do you say to an infant wearing designer diapers? ;
Gucci, Gucci, Gucci.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So Ted, is that where you get your makeup from?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I did get a response very similar to "pasties & a thong"! The "chatter" went on to describe many more things in great detail. It was very tantalizing. I STOPPED the chat, when HE said…..

Rex,
How's it going? Surviving the nasty weather?

Ted,
How is the studying going???

Marty,
Is the primer drying???I'd love to watch!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Never mind the "How you doing?" question. I see you are your usual self. NOT saying that's a GOOD thing, NOT saying that's a BAD thing. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, we still have real cold weather down here, too dangerous for me to go out in, some I'm stuck indoors trying to conserve the dwindling firewood supply. Calling for better weather Sat and Sun, then back to this real cold stuff. Wish I could get to the shop, but I really can't risk it.


----------



## Kreegan

The closest I have to one of those stores these days are Rockler and Woodcraft, and that's not saying much. At both places, I've learned not to ask them questions about what they sell, only whether they have something in stock. They're more than willing to gab with you though, whether you want to gab or not. My local Ace Hardware is staffed entirely by teenagers. I have driven past what looks like an old fashioned hardware store in downtown St Paul, but I don't really like going to downtown St Paul, so I haven't checked it out.


----------



## TedW

Yes Rex, it's where I get my EasySand 20 face powder and Oatey pipe dope… I mean lip stick. It's made with teflon! They also carry a complete line of WD-40 hair tonic and Benjamin Moore nail polish. This is how I keep my photogenic good looks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Do you use "ScotchBrite" pads or cloth buffing pads for your head???

Rex,
Sounds like it is "wood porn" & project planning time. Shop time WILL come!!!

Rich,
Teenagers know way more than you think….
Just ask them, they know it ALL!!!


----------



## TedW

There is a hardware store about 50 yards from my front door, which has been there for about 10 years and is lacking in everything but kitchenware. I don't know how they stay in business… every time I go in there for simple stuff, like 1-5/8" drywall screws or a saw blade or other common hardware items, it's a hit or miss whether they have it or not. One day the owner told me he was getting $10K in stock delivered in a couple of days. I saw the delivery truck dropping off the supplies and what did they have? Kitchenware, scented candles, wall clocks, and a ton of other stuff that belongs in K-Mart. I still stop in there first to see if they have what I need, before making the 2 mile treck to Clark Devon Hardware, but I don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

With all the talk about stores, I have to admit that Amazon has been super for me. Anything I order gets to me in 2 or 3 days and if damaged or the wrong item, they overnight a replacement and I just give the "wrong" item to UPS who take it back to Amazon. Living out in the country makes a lot of sense to shop like this as a round trip to town is 40 miles, so I save time and gas.
I have also found great value in Amazon's Subscribe and Save option where you can a repeat order routine to suit your product usage, and for an extra saving of 15%, free delivery and the convenience of grocery and household items arriving in time so you don't run out of them is great for us.
For me, Amazon has always come through if any problems are encountered; immediate replacements, refunds, plus being able to track where all you orders are in the chain and know when they will arrive.


----------



## TedW

Randy, scotch bright pads are too scratchy but the buffing pad with some paste wax keeps my scalp shiny enough to blind people on a sunny day.


----------



## Gene01

Randy!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, my nearest Rockler and Woodcraft are 100 miles away. Needless to say I have never visited either store.


----------



## TedW

Rex, I've only used Amazon.com a couple of times, but they did deliver quick. Never got any broken items or botched orders, but I've heard others praise Amazon's customer service.

I buy other stuff online, like books and guitar strings and such, mostly because it's the easiest way for me. It seems most of the books I want to read have to be ordered from the book store anyway, and getting to a music store for strings is anything but convenient for me. I don't have to touch and feel these items to know what I need.

Well, I have to get to work. Was up all night at the computer so over slept… time to get busy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
If the former StormTrooper moved to Tatooine, he wouldn't have to blow snow!!! Plus the white would reflect the sun's heat!!!


----------



## TedW

I stopped by Woodcraft a couple of times, just to browse, but there seems always a sales person asks "Hi, can I help you?" and I say no, just browsing and they say "Well okay, if you need anything or have any questions I'll be standing right here behind you." and then I say well thanks for being there.. bye.

Sometimes I like to just browse without feeling like I have to buy something.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to venture out, while I have the capacity, to track down a capacitor for my TS and pick up some batteries for my new Wixey Digital Planer Readout and a few other items….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, you can pick up some really good books for pennies on Amazon. Look to see if the book is available used, they are from bookstores that sell ex-library books and they are in almost new condition. Hint, if you find several "cents on the $" books and order from the same seller, there is just one combined shipping cost. My average purchase for WW books is $2 to $3 each delivered.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The closest "hardware" store to me is McCoys. It is about two miles from me. I pass it when I head to town to go to a different hardware store. I pass it because nine out of ten time, when I waste my time stopping there, they don't have what I need, or….........
I stopped in McCoys when I was beginning my most recent marble machine. I needed a small piece of three quarter inch plywood for the gears. I thought surely they'd have those two foot by four foot pieces in like most hardware and lumber stores around here. They did, but I've never seen plywood warp that badly. The pupose of my needing plywood was because I did NOT want warpage on the gears. I discussed with one of the employees my problem. He told me that hardwood would warp no. No ******************** shelock. That's why I wanted straight plywood. I wound up driving to town to get what I needed.

Rex, here in Vicksburg, somewhere in the fray of things on the stores, we also had Western Auto and TG&Y (Toys Guns and YoYos). Western Auto was sort of an everything store from applilances to hardware. TG&Y was a department store like Wally World, but had a very good hardware section here in Vicksburg.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I found an answer for overzealous salesman. 
Look em square in the eye and scream at the top of your lungs, "YOU'RE IN MY PERSONAL SPACE!!!!" 
They'll leave you alone, but don't expect them to come running later if you do wind up needing help. 
Actually, you won't see them again, ever.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Another way to get rid of some, it works better with female saleman than men, is to scratch your butt.
No, not through your pants. Actually stick your hand down into your pants and start scratching, vigorously. 
The females usually leave.
Some male ones do too, but some of the male ones will just start laughing and tell you they won't help you with that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, we have a McCoys in Waco, but nowadays it's more suited to farmers and ranchers needs. I'll have to go have my tests done Friday, so after I will go by HD and see what lumber they have in their scrap/cutoff pile, at 50 cents a piece, it's hard to beat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I didn't realize that you are from (or spent some time in) Martinsville. The old court house is still on the square and looks the same as it always has. Martinsville is still the same 'lil hick town that it's always been. The hardware that I'm referring to is Dannimiller on SR135 in Greenwood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It's lunchtime. Roast beast w/ a 3 cheese blend and horsey sauce. Wash it down with a cherry 7-up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dog is almost daring these walls to reach out and touch him. Have you ever seen a schnauzer with racing stripes???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get back to gettin busy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone have a ham they need salted, or perhaps a pretzel??? I'm gonna go spread some now!!!

See ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just checked the mail.

MY PLANS CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I looked them over.
This one looks hard and complicated enough to confuse the hell out of me.
I like that.
I love a good challenge.

Also, my world just took a whole other direction.
My wife has seen how much I enjoy these dang things.
I just got found out that she ordered a magazine special I've been wanting for a while.
Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts, Gizmos and Gadgets.
I may never leave the shop again.

Ok, I gotta go find where I can get 26 one inch marbles.
Yep, this new project won't work with those dollar store marbles I've been using. 
I need 1" marbles.
And I need 26 of them.


----------



## JL7

Rich - you are probably talking about Seven Corners Hardware in St. Paul http://www.7corners.com/

79 years in this location and it kicks butt….....narrow aisles and tall ceiling, crooked floor, the works. Second floor is devoted only to tools and lots of woodworking tools…...

It would give any hardware store a run for the money…......except it's a pain to get to…....

But, it's is a must see…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm still going from website to website looking for a good deal on some one inch marbles.
I'm learning something today.
Some people are serious about their marbles, and they seem to be very valuable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wahhh Hoooo!!! That was another tough day in the office. A whole 2.5 hours of salting. I even got out of the truck 3 or 4 times to clear some walks and salt them! I'm exhausted!!!

I brought my capacitor to the local motor repair shop. He just looked at it and said it was fine. Then he tested it and repeated the; Yep, it's fine!!! He said I may have a bad winding in the motor, but couldn't be sure without a proper inspection. I'm gonna blow out the motor and see if that solves anything, before I lug the motor in.

I also picked up batteries for my new Wixey Digital Planer Readout. Looks like I need to spend some time in the shop!!! What a bummer. I hope everyone has a GREAT day at WORK!!!

William,
Will all them marbles fit in your head??? I know that with all the #1 badges you've gotten, your head must be twice even three times it's original size, but did it grow enough?!?

Time to have a bowl of soup, surf the net and maybe sneak in a nap, before heading to the shop…


----------



## Kreegan

Jeff, that's the place. I should go check it out sometime. My wife took a cooking class over there and I drove past it a few times while I was entertaining the lil guy.


----------



## Kreegan

Rockler is a bit better than Woodcraft. At Woodcraft I always feel like they're lurking around cause they think I'm going to shoplift something. At Rockler, I think they're just bored.


----------



## Kreegan

I shop mostly online. Heck I have an Amazon rewards Visa and I use it enough to get 30-70 bucks in rewards a month LOL. I actually did contract work at Amazon for 3 months when I lived in Seattle. It's a very weird company. They work their full timers into the ground. Roger more than gets his gum from them.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Never lived there. It was close to the eastern extent of the territory I covered as an insurance adjuster for Kemper. Home bases were Effingham, IL and Olney, IL. Usually made it to Martinsville on a monthly basis, from Olney thru Vincennes and back to Effingham on 70.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Badges?
We don't need no stinkin' badges!

I joke about it Randy, but I wish they'd do away with the top three crap and go back to the old style. While appreciate the complimentary award I get from some of my projects, I think some other projects just as deserving as mine, sometimes more so, never make it far enough up the ladder for most people to ever see.

I found my marbles.
No, the ones that operate the hamster wheel in my head will probably never be found.
However, I did find my one inch marbles I need for my next project.
I paid more than I wanted to for them though. 
I finally gave up and just bought from the cheapest of the forty or so prices I had found.
I paid $21.35 for 26 marbles plus shipping. 
That is crazy.

It'll be next week probably before I start on the project.
I have something that has to be done starting Friday that'll have me gone for at least a couple of days.
I don't want to get one day on it tomorrow just to have to stop. 
This one will probably take longer than the others.
When done, it holds 26 marbles.
After setting everything, you push a button to start it.
Then it is supposed to take about six minutes from the time the first marble leaves the release mechanism at the top until the last one completes it's run at the bottom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds good William.
Looking forward to the blog and project post for you marble machine build. Yeah, nearly a buck for a piece of glass! That does seem steep, but I bet they look good, or at least you will make them look very talented!!!


----------



## Kreegan

You win the lunch war today, Marty. All I had was navy bean and sausage soup with a ham sammich.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's SANDWICH, dammit


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Is "Manwich" ok?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Revolting.


----------



## DIYaholic

I never said it was a gastro-intestinal treat!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You got that right Randy, but it could be good as a good sluice for those with Super Bowels.


----------



## Kreegan

Stop being so formal, Rex. Your blood sugar is prolly low and you're cranky. Have a sammich.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I'm happy that you have at last found your marbles.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder if "Manwich" is made using the armadillo and opossum roadcakes!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, you are probably right, I'll have to park the gum for a while.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Randy, with those ingredients it would be Cajun food


----------



## DIYaholic

"Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac" is on!

See ya in a while…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

check this new guy out…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - quick - cancel your LJ account…....somebody is posting on your behalf….here's the post:

*Good looking stool mp, Glad to see ya posting projects after lurking in the corner for nearly 2 years. Hope to see the rest of the stools and maybe a table to go with it. Welcome to LJ's and keep on posting…..*

Clearly that wasn't the real Marty!


----------



## Kreegan

Tommy is a sexy beast, Randy. I can see why you'd drop everything to watch him work some wood.


----------



## JL7

Randy - is Tommy Mac turning the Maple bowl this week?? Rich needs to watch that episode…..


----------



## JL7

Sexy beast? Got a little bro-mance going on here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

No turning! He made a walnut/maple bookcase with wedged through tenons!!!

He, err, it was dreamy, the bookcase that is, not Tommy Mac. He has the wrong plumbing, for my tastes!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll get out on the edge every now and then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep an eye on Randy, He's been acting a bit funny here lately…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just between you and me, I think he's been eatin that salt…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe that's why I've been sooooo thirsty!!!!


----------



## bandit571

A two hour hearing exam today, they were trying to make me dizzy (er). Had to kill another three hours until the CT Scan ( Took a whopping ten miutes to do) and, I was within 100' of a Harbor Freight…..and didn't go in.

Got home in a foul mood, after all of that. Took it out on some defenseless Oak. Worked down one face with five, or six different "smooth planes". Great, now I have another pile of shavings to clean up in the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## bandit571

When they brought the third bunch of stuff over from the old shop, one item was my lathe. Ok, just need to build a bench for it to run on. Got to looking at all the parts…... NOT ONE BLOODY LATHE CHISEL!!! Just adds to the mood around the shop, don't it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"He has the wrong plumbing, for my tastes!!!"

How do you know?
Have you checked his plumbing?
To prove my point…...

I once knew a guy for two year that turned out to be a woman.
This "guy" done everything, walked like a guy, talked like a guy, worked like a guy, dressed like a guy.
Then I went hunting one time with "HIM".
While in a deer blind, he squatted to pee,
I turned without realizing what "HE" was doing,
And that was definately not the "plumbing" I thought would have been there.

On the OPPOSITE end of the scale.
Once in a bar in New Orleans,
I talked this chick into going back to my hotel room with me.
Everything was going just fine while I was feeling around up top.
Then my hands started feeling around lower.
Then a lot lower.
THAT was not the right "PLUMBING" either.

Have you ever seen a heavy white boy running from a hotel room so fast he didn't have time to get his clothes back on?
I was told later by a buddy that they'd never laughed so hard in their life.
It seems they already knew the story and had set this up on me, and was watching outside with a camera.
Luckily, I was running so fast that they never did get their picture.

Point is, 
You can never be sure about that sort of thing,
Unless you've checked.
Have you checked?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That is some funny stuff!!! Were you running with or without your gas mask???

I can say that I have NEVER had any experiences like that. But to answer your question; *NO!* I haven't checked. *NO!* I'm not going to!!!


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You ain't right…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna take me 3 days to get this room painted…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dynamite in a paint can!!! Just sayin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ain't got dynamite…...
Try this!!!


----------



## bandit571

My answer to Dave's "WOOD
















What else….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Dave, by that point, I did NOT have wood.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm. Words, and no photo…....


> ? Whisky, Tango, Foxtrot


??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And copying and pasting it didn't work either when I tried it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Check for the " ! " at the begining of the picture tag. It's a plane with shavings.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DIYaholic

That IS a plane with shavings, NO???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!
Said in my best surfer dude accent.

Yes, Randy, I do believe that is a plane with shavings.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wife ready for work.
Time to fix something for these hungry youngins.


----------



## superdav721

Randy, wood plane in your shop needs fixin. Just sayin


----------



## superdav721

I need help go look.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45539


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Howdee-doodee folks!*

Hey, *Dave*... we should do that interview soon!

*By the way*- a while back a few people emailed asking for new car window decals and I think I forgot about it. If you were one who asked (or if you want one) PM me your address again.

*Also*, I promised some people some plans. Sorry for the delay… I'll try and get those emailed asap.

MAN- This working for a living really cuts into my chatting time!

*Hey, William*... what happened to the Scroll Saw blog over at the Dude's site? Haven't seen you post in a while…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks, I got the WS 3000 Sharpening Station plans tonight, that I ordered yesterday. I was expecting a SketchUp file, but only got a word doc (saying theat SketchUp was needed) and a PDF of the sketchUp. Is there an actual SketchUp file???

Dave,
I posted my best guess already!!! And yeah, I have a hand plane that needs work. I now have the WS 3000, so I can sharpen the blade, so it won't be long before it's a user. I have a few other planes that need TLC, that is in the pipeline.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I THINK there is a rumor that I MIGHt, just might know a thing or two about handplanes….....Nah, just a rumor..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad I could make you smile! I'm geussing, of course that I made you smile. It might have just been the image of William running out of the hotel wearing nothing other than a gas mask, that put that grin on your face!!!


----------



## superdav721

Now i'm blind!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene01

William, Your story didn't make me smile. Made me spit a mouthful of single malt all over the key board, though.
I can't get Randy's image outta my head, either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, respect the single malt…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was able to provide insight to what those other bits are for. You'll need to look at that thread for the answer though!


----------



## superdav721

You guys are killing me


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, Stumpy… what happened to the your blog over at the Dude's site? Haven't seen you post in a while…

To answer your question Stumps, I think about the same thing that happened to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We ate.
Then I spent close to an hour with a straight face listening to my four boys telling Yo Mama jokes.
I had to stop them when I couldn't hold a straight face any more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whoooo Hoooo!!!!

I'mza gittin' meez a brandy spanky new car, hand forged by the one, the only "Super Electric Dave"!!! Eat that, Marty!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, he's already called me about building the engine for your car.
A few things you need to know about this engine and drivetrain. I thought I'd go ahead and get out of the way.
The hamster has to be fed daily.
The marbles have to be reloaded to the top every 1/156 of a mile, precisely. If you do this at any improper time, the whole contraption falls apart.
Exactly two and one quarter spits go into the flange at the bottom left corner 1/18 of an inch from the corner. Don't touch the flange that is 1/19 of an inch over or it will lock up. 
The tires have to have the exact amount of air in each. 45lbs in the front left, 40 in the front right, 39 in the rear left and 39 and a half in the rear right. Failure to be exact causes the car to only go left at a thirteen degree angle from straight forward. 
Good luck with your new, William designed drivetrain. It has a shade warranty. The warranty is over the instant it leaves the shade of my shop.


----------



## TedW

74 new posts and I actually read a couple of them!

William, I like the yelling "You're invading my personal space!" to get rid of overzealous salesmen, but I'm afraid the ass scratching trick might backfire.

Rex, I'll keep that in mind when I'm book shopping. But with my budget, that won't be any time soon. Most of what I buy lately is e-books, so used isn't really an option.

Hey you guys.. stop killing Dave!


----------



## TedW

William, that's awesome about the scroll saw gadgets books and stuff. I guess we can look forward to many wild and wacky gizmos and thing-a-ma-dings coming from your shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sounds like a very innovative drivetrain. Does it come with any bells & whistles? I don't mean upgrades, I mean real bells and real whistles!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bells and whistles on a car drivetrain?
What's wrong with you?
You sound like this is some kind of joke.
Why would I put bells and whistles on a high tech drive train such as this one?


----------



## DIYaholic

William, William, William,
The bells would ring for gear changes and the whistles would warn me of performance/maintenance issues!!! I thought you were an "Expert" auto technician!!! I hope you got a decent sized hamster? Could have gone with a much more powerful guinea pig, but NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to run out and resalt a few properties. Gotta hit the places that cars were park in. Now that all the places are closed, it should be clear parking lots. Should only take 1 to 1-1/2 hours total.

I'll see ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Nothing much happened to me over there. My blog was supposed to be posted in video form, but I couldn't even get the video to post. They were going to get back to me on it and never did. They were also supposed to set up a page for my show to be posted to. Never heard anything else about that.Then they were going to set it up for me to post some video reviews. Still waiting on that info too. Meanwhile, nothing seems to be going on over there. Dude said he gets loads of hits a day, but I have yet to see anything at all from my ad. Just a handful of clicks in all this time. It alll seems very strange.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gear changes are automatic.
As long as you do as I instructed, there is no need for warning of performance or amintenance issues, because any issues are clearly cause by you, the operator.
As for using a guinea pig, that is not possible under new federal polution standards for small rodent powered cars. Those guinea pig just simply fart too much, thus further depleting the ozone layer. 
You have to keep up with these things if you're going to criticize my superior designing skills.
You just get the car, feed, spit and give the tires a regular blow….........
Air, get your mind out of the gutter.
Feed, spit and blow, and the car will run fine for many seconds with no problems.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

almost 200 post yall been doing a lot of yapping read some scan some all was wood working related


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im still mad at Randy thou


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*STUMPY*
Sent you a PM about it.


----------



## gfadvm

William- After that story about running out on your new "girlfriend", I've decided you missed your calling. You could be the next Jerry Clower or Justin Wilson! Keep em coming!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, why are you mad at Randy?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did i say Randy i meant Rex he called me a ***********************************  or was it Marty


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You are a *********************************** though.
I can call you that. My family came from south Lousiana.
*********************************** is something my grandfather used to tell me this about.
Two ********************************************* can call each other that. Anyone else calls them that though, and both those ********************************************* may just whip some ass.


----------



## superdav721

Hey I am part *********************************** , William is to. Lets get em. 
Who we gona deep fry in corn meal batter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My favorite *********************************** joke.

Fishing had been bad in south Lousiana all summer.
One fisherman though, Boudreaux, had been hauling them in every day.
So the game warden went to see what was Boudreaux's secret.
He talked Boudreaux into letting him go fishing with him the next day.
Boudreaux poled his way out into this large opening in the water, sat down in the peroux, sat himself down, pulled out a blanket, lit a stick of dynomite and through it in the water.
There was a huge boom, water went everywhere, and Boudreaux started reaching in the water and picking up the fish.
The game warden just went crazy, yelling and threatening Boudreaux with jailtime.
Boudreaux calmly sat back down in the peroux, reached into his blanker, pulled out another stick, threw it at the feet of the game warden and said, "You gonna fish or talk?"


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I don't know if Randy call you a ***********************************, or if it was Rex or if it was Marty… but I can tell you this much. Down there in weeziana you ain't nuthin if you ain't at least a gater butt!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was just picking *********************************** is a proud heritage ,i was just picking at Marty and randy a few 100 pots back where they were ribbing each other


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## superdav721

Ribs, we eatin ribs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted i resemble that


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- Got the PM. I'll get back to you tomorrow.

Eddie- Got the email. I'll get back to you tomorrow.

Dave- Got the PM.I'll get back to you tomorrow,

Everybody else- Gotta go. I'll get back to you tomorrow…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's another one.

Down in swamp country, you don't go to the doctor.
The doctor comes around and checks on everyone.
He stopped by one old Widow's place one day.
She said she was fine, but she was having problems with bugs in the bush.
The doctor told her to make her way to town and get some Borate. 
He looked at the bushes outside her house and they looked healthy, but he figured he'd try to help anyway.
He told her it's colored blue and will kill all the bugs.
She done as he said.
A week later the doctor comes around and asks her, "get rid of those bugs?" 
"Sure did doc. That stuff itched a little, but it killed the bugs, the bush, and two fisherman down the bayou."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny William LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody heard from David


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave your a mess i love ribs too ,there is a lot of ribbing goes on im not mad at anybody,i got mad at my girlfrind earlier today asked her to come over told her i hated to waste any wood at my age ,told me shes tired of that woodwork stuff ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want some ribs Dave.
I bought those attachments for that oil-less fryer to cook ribs in it.
Then since then, I haven't had the money for the rib part of the plan.
Now ya'll gotta go and mention ribs and make me want ribs.

Eddie, I haven't seen hide nor hair of David lately.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I pm David and he has not semt anything back and he always send a reply back pray hes OK just a little worried


----------



## TedW

David sent me a pm this morning.. just read it when I came online tonight. He's doing well but it's really cold there and he's running short of fire wood. Too cold for the shop so he's not doing any woodworking. And you know us stumpers… we wouldn't want to talk about anything not having to do with wood.


----------



## TedW

So I met this lady woodworker.. truly devoted to the craft. I said Hi and she asked me what that has to do with wood, and I told her "I'm really glad to see ya"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted ,ill try to get thur to him again this ice has a lot of lines down


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted double post


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, you gotta be quicker than that.
You said hi and she asked what that had to do with wood?
You were supposed to tell her to walk away so you could show her how hi your wood got. 
Then again, that might have gotten you slapped real good.


----------



## gfadvm

Had a pm from David yesterday. Said he had some froze up water lines and was running low on firewood. We'll all be better when winter is over!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you are right its suppose to get back to the 60 here in the next few day but out there where Davids at i think they have a longer winter ,i tried to pm him and it went to Sspam he on my list but they are getting em mixed up


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the proper response is 
BRB


----------



## superdav721

I been poking around on facebook and found some pictures of my dad I had never seen. A store to.
Kinda hit me hard.
He has been dead 30 years


----------



## superdav721

brb


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats pretty cool Dave,thats someting to hang on too


----------



## JL7

Cool photos Dave…....so is that your Dad's store? And girlfriend?

Ribs for dinner…....btw…......delicious.

William…..you definitely ain't right…...but funnier than he!!.......

BRB


----------



## superdav721

There is a cousin that has tied Facebook, ancestry.com and a few other sites together. Its pretty cool.


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah this has been a sucky winter, and it's not even half over yet. I got the garage up to a tropical 47 degrees while working tonight. My grinding station and Wolverine knockoff is almost finished. There are 2 arms. I attached my Veritas grinding rest to one. Now I gotta put a pocket and a bumper in the other for my gouges. Then wax em both up and I'll be done.

Night all!


----------



## superdav721

Rich get a heater.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'mmmmm Baaack!!!

Salting is done. Time for a Mcie Dees burger and SEVERAL cold ones!!!

Dang you guys did chat it up in my absence. Good job!!!

I've been taught not to talk with food in my mouth. Does that apply to posting with food in ones mouth or hand???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Federal emissions standards are only applicable to production models! "Custom" homemade vehicles can pollute all they want. So much for your expertise!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I touched base with David this morning, like others said, it's real cold there and he is conserving his firewood. He told me he was going to make a trip into town today to get stuff.
Cold ass day here too today, more of the same Thursday and Friday, so no shop time because of the flu around and can't risk going out in the cold with my treatments reduced immune system…........boring…..annoying…....crap.

Good to hear from everyone, including Randy, Ted and Eddie (aka The 3 Stooges), Dave with his forged car project (aka The Clunker) and lest we forget, Stumpy ---- nah, let's forget.
William the Ball man bearing down on his ball race ….. wait a minute, isn't a ball race a Tom cat with 5 yards start on a vet?, must ask Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, Rew.
Bummer on the lack of shop time. At least you can hang out on LJs and annoy everyone!!! That or read some "wood porn", or draw up plans for the next latest & greatest shop invention!!!

Carry on, I'm downing a cold one and taking a union break!

BRB…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex your nuts


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I had a burger from McDonalds for dinner. It isn't a sammich, but it is similar to a sandwich!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My little grand daughter was serving out cups of ice cream with different toppings of your choice.
She came up to me and said Grandpa, do you want an ice cream? Yes please my dear I replied as she proceeded to fill a cup. She then asked "Crushed Nuts Grandpa?" ............ no darlin, I always walk like this.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I bet you were "Just Lovin' it" Randy


----------



## gfadvm

Roger/Rex- Good you checked on David. If I could figure out how to forward all the junk mail I get at the clinic, he could heat his house with that!


----------



## gfadvm

WTF? I just laboriously typed a comment, hit post, and it disappeared. Think it's bedtime.Edit: then it reappeared!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, David and I were up just after 2 am, neither could sleep so we just emailed a bit.
My ISP seems to have had some problems today, it's either the weather or they have oversold the service's capacity.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Andy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Woke to find that nasty white stuff falling.
Worried to death about my wife driving home in a couple of hours. 
Hopefully, enough won't stick between now and then.
If it does she'll have to nap at the jobsite until the sun gets up. 
It's supposed to be fifty or higher today, so any that sticks won't be on the ground long when the sun rises.
If she comes through downtown, she'll have to only cross two small bridges between there and here.

I hate "snow" in Mississippi.
I put parenthesis around the word because the slushy mess we get here, I don't even consider snow.
I've seen snow in other parts of the country that is light, fluffy, powdery, there all kinds of nice words to describe it. 
It is fun for kids to play in, not to bad to drive on, and other parts of the country have the means to deal with it as long as it doesn't get too far out of hand. 
HERE, we have a wet, sloppy, slushy mess.
It is more ice than snow.
The air, except for rare occasions, is only wet and cold enough to make packed ice, not snow, which quickly melts in spots and gets messy and dangerous quick.
The kids play in it much and get pneumonia.
Driving on it is like playing two ton car version of a pinball machine.
The infrastucture in these areas do not have the means to deal with it. They don't have salt. They spread sand and gravel on the bridges around here, which usually just adds to the slushy soup that accumalates and makes matters worse.
To top things off, people around here THINK they can drive in this mess. 
The thing is, they have improper tires, improper tire PRESSURE, no experience, ride the brakes, and think they are supposed to drive faster than normal.

True story.
A couple of years ago we got several inches of snow. 
It barely lasted twenty four hours on the ground, but it made the steep hill right past my house a slippery death trap. 
I sat here at the window for three hours watching idiots.
They were lined up for a quarter mile back past my house. 
They would watch the vehicle ahead of them slide down the hill, either going into the deep trench on one side of the road, into the deep ditch across the road at the bottom of the hill, or hit a passing car on the road below. 
Then, after watching all this, they'd take their *own turn!*
I had to go to town. I wanted to get some gas, just in case, for the generator.
I seen all the crashed cars when I passed them at the bottom of this steep hill. 
I went out the back way. Back there is a low grade hill (barely steep enough to even be called a hill) that is not paved. The gravel on that road (not paved) is loose enough that even if you do slide the gravel quickly moves and puts you on gritty sand below it that stops your slide. Then you are on flat road from there to the nearest gas station. 
Now tell me. Why was I the only one taking this safer route?

Sorry for the rant.
It is snowing.
My wife is at work till seven,
And snow causes a majority of people here to automatically turn into blooming idiots.
They're not smart enough to be full grown idiots.
They're "blooming idiots" that are still growing to, hopefully, one day be smart enough to just be an idiot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Check this out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess if I had of read to the bottom of the page, I would have seen that you were there right before me…..


----------



## geoscann

William I got news for ya when it snows here in Michigan we also have blooming idiots on our roads too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow whats-its.
No snow here, but still cold - below freezing…...yuk.

Must go and get my second coffee transfusion, everyone be safe out there.


----------



## superdav721

Schools out. Snow day. Shop time. Wooo woooo


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Congratulations on your celebrity status…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eMag is here.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You were probably somehow responsible for the snow…..


----------



## superdav721

Andy Is in the Emag!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No Snow here. It all came down yesterday and only an inch and a half at that. Tonight, though, things are going to get chilly. The low tonight is forecasted for -6 degrees. Yeah, that's a NEGATIVE SIX DEGREES!!!

William,
I'm sure your woman will make it home safe.

Marty,
There you go, gettin William & yourself thinkin' about trains!!! There goes room for us to post anything! You & William will be jabbering away about trains ALL day now!!!

Geo,
There are "Blooming Idiots" everywehere during the winter. There ain't enough sunshine for them to grow properly!!!

Rex,
My transfusion is brewing…...

Dave,
How's my car coming along???


----------



## superdav721

Randy the forge is froze.We are on hold.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All I did was take a 'lil nap and Stumpy shows up. Talk about your bad dream…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You have graced us with your presence…...
What did Marty do wrong?!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the paint store to stock up for round 3…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now that Marty's here, I'm leaving…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stick around Stumpy. I got an extra paint brush…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,You have fun watching that paint dry!

I'm headed to the shop. I may even accomplish something as I putter…..


----------



## Gene01

Beauregard is walking down the street towards the saloon with 6 sticks of dynamite strapped to his chest.
Cleophas sees him and asks: "Beauregard, how come it is you got 6 sticks of dynamite strapped to yo chest, like dat?" 
Beauregard says: You know dat *********************************** Gaston?
Cleophas: Yeah, I know dat *********************************** Gaston.
Beauregard: Well, every time he sees me, he hits me in the chest and breaks all my seegars. The next time he does it, I'm a gonna blow his damned hand off.


----------



## DamnYankee

*260 new comments* holly spalted maple!

Okay, standard responses…
- Rex - you're ain't right, hope you are feelig better
- Ham - get back to work, take a break, do whatever Mrs J tells ya to do
- Stumpy - Where are you?
- Marty - Hows the wall coming?
- Randy - get back to work
- William - hope the pain doesn't hold you back
- Al others - "No way!", "Nice job!"


----------



## Kreegan

Dave, I have 2 heaters. My garage isn't insulated and there are gaps all over the place. It's a rental, so I'm not bothering to fix it. Hopefully we can buy a house soon.


----------



## Kreegan

Gotta take the boy for his 3 year checkup tomorrow. Only 1 shot on the agenda, but that's always fun. I swear it's easier to hold on to a greased pig than that boy when he knows he's getting a shot.


----------



## Kreegan

William, it snowed yesterday morning here in Minnesota. Perhaps 2mm. A light dusting and that was it. The morons that infest Minnesota drove like there was a foot of snow on the ground. It took me 50 mins to make a drive that usually takes 20-25. No one on this earth knows how to drive in snow apparently.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just stopped in to see if *Marty *was still here. I mustache him a question… (Get it? 

*Yanks*- Where am I? I'm everywhere, Buddy. I see you when you're sleeping. I'm watching you right now. You know that creepy guy who bought the house across the street and always keeps the shades drawn? I'm not saying that's definitely me, but I will tell you that green shirt you're wearing this morning makes your arms look fat.

And with that… I'm off to the shop again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Have you gotten my messages, a PM through LJs, and one through Etsy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, story time.
Years ago I worked at a plant that recycled rubber innertubes.
One year we got a bad ice storm and I couldn 't make it across the bridge to get home (lived over in Louisiana then)
I figured as long as I was stuck here away from home, I may as well make some money while off work.
So I let the air down to about twenty pound in my truck tires and used the fork lift to put about a thousand pound of bales of inner tubes on the back of it.
Then I road up and down the highway pulling people out of the ditches and such that couldn't drive on the ice.
Women with children and old people were free, everyone else got charged forty dollars when I pulled them out.
Well I pulled up on this guy in a four wheel drive.
He was pointing the wrong direction and you could see where he'd spun a good bit before stopping where he was.
I pulled up and offered to pull him out for forty dollars.
After waiting till he got through cussing me and telling me he wasn't paying me no forty dollars, I calmly as I could muster told him, fine, call a wrecker and pay them a hundred.
So he shut his ass up and agreed to the forty. 
I hook the chain up and slowly pulled him out.
He paid me my forty dollars, grumbling the whole time, cussing me up and down. He more threw the money at me than handed it to me.
I said thank you and he jumped in his truck, stomped the gas, spun around about three times and went right back in the ditch, stopping about twelve feet from where he was the first time.
I pulled up, looked at him with a huge grin, and said, "Pull ya out for forty dollars".

By the way, wife made it home fine.
She is tucked in bed all nice and warm. 
The snow is melted.
I gotta go to town.
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William and Dave warm weather should be heading your way almost 60 here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great interview Andy i enjoyed it ,


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad your wife made it home safe & sound, now snug as a bud in a rug!!!

Great story! I have a similar one.
Back in '79-80?, Long Island experienced a blizzard. 75 MPH winds and 3' of snow. I walked down the main highway, where there were 30-40 cars buried under all that drifting snow. I had a shovel and the energy to dig willing folks out, for you guessed it, forty bucks. Those people not willing to pay, were still stuck 3 to 4 days later. I made out like a bandit from that storm. Yes, women with kids & old folks were free. Looks like great minds think alike!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I got them. I just sent an email.


----------



## TedW

Great story William, but I think you should have charged double for idiots with attitudes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch Break…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Give it your best shot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been waiting all morning for Stumpy to leave so I could come back in. Damn near missed lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Todays feast consisted of popcorn chicken with buffalo sauce to warm it up and ranch to cool it back down…..


----------



## Kreegan

I had chicken and rice casserole, with a rice crispy treat for desert. I've made buffalo chicken nuggets before. Heck I've made mickey mouse shaped buffalo chicken nuggets. Top that!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks!!! Please consider a new waredrobe!!!

Ted,
That is rather nice of you…..
Willing to pay double!!!

Rich,
I had "Hot Pockets" and a swiss roll, washed down with a Mountain Dew!!!
Oh yeah, To aide in digestion, I also had a nap after that!!!
Top that!!!

Marty,
You better get back to watching that paint dry…...
Ya know it won't do it all on it's own!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- I have tons of clothes! I own at least a dozen blue denim shirts.


----------



## superdav721

I have the day off and I needed a day project.
Roy's Dovetail grease box. I have always wanted to make it.
Warmer here now Eddie
I understand on the rental Rich. Just handsaw more it will warm you up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My Powermatic contest entry- I got snubbed!


----------



## JL7

Just another moron from Minnesota checking in here….....

Lunch is done - nap sounds good, but not good for my employment status….....

Good idea on the grease box Dave…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good afternoon moron…..

I can just imagine Randy sittin' there and wunderin', is he talkin' to me or Jeff???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Round 3 completed and in the drying stages. Round 4 (the final round) is fixin' to commence…..


----------



## Kreegan

Damn Minnesota morons! How can you live here and not know how to drive in snow?!?


----------



## Kreegan

My new lathe is apparently waiting on my porch at home. I fully expect the box to look like a rhino made love to it. I'm just hoping the lathe itself didn't get no sweet, sweet rhino luvins.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Have a traquilizer gun ready…..
in case the rhino is inside the box!!!

Everyone else…..
Carry one!!!

I'm dropping my TS motor off at the local motor repair shop. It gave up the magic smoke, so I'll need to see if it can be fixed (as in repaired, not castrated) or I need a new motor. It is a 1HP motor, if it needs a new motor, I wonder if my TS trunnions can hadle a 1-1/2HP or 2HP motor. I'll need to look into that.

Then it's over to the "Chef's" house to play sous chef, or Kitchen Bee-aaaaach!!!

I'll seez ya, when I seez ya…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- If you need a new motor you might just look into a good used table saw on Craigslist. For the price of a new 1 1/2hp motor you can sometimes pick up a nice Delta or Rockwell with cast iron top.


----------



## Kreegan

I got an old Craftsman 8" table saw sitting by the trash can in the garage, Randy. You want the motor out of that? I'll bet it's at least 1/10 HP.


----------



## Bagtown

Then you'll only need ten more motors to get one pony.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon Mike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The paint is drying on my brush hairs….. BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, the TS motor gave up the magic smoke and will come to life no more.

I plan on picking up a used saw on CL, just for the motor. They want $299.00 for a new replacement motor. That's NOT happening, as I only paid $125.00 for the saw. If I'm lucky, I'll get cast iron extension tables in the deal.

The oem motor is 1HP, I need to find out if my 113.298030 can handle an upgrade to 1-1/2 HP.

Internet here I come…...


----------



## bandit571

Go into the local Tractor Supply Store, you DO have them up there? They have a full range of motors. I have a dual pullied 2hp motor on the back of my 113.


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy *amen to that and then go on ebay and sell the saw parts usually covers the hole project.


----------



## geoscann

*diy* it will handle a three hp motor i now because i change mine to a three hp motor just ck the motor rpm and adjust the pulleys as needed as long as your with in a hundred rpm you should be fine.


----------



## geoscann

*harbor frt* now has electric motors and their reasonably priced.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im working on my dove tails and have decided to go with Paul Sellers Technic but have been using a old saw and was wondering how good of a saw can i get for around 50 bucks ,after several tries i know a good saw is one of the keys but what kind , ebay has a ton of dove tail saws but then when you know as little as i do a saw is a saw


----------



## boxcarmarty

WhooHoo!!! It's all over but the cleanup. It's shop time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll start building my cabinets tomorrow. The Formica for my top should be in this next week…..

busy, busy, busy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you missed that spot to the right there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trim covers that spot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, our resident saw specialist, will be with you momentarily sir…..

Would you like a cup of coffee while you wait???


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I think your problem is you don't speak Japanese…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i thought Dave would know once saw a pic of his shop he seemed to have a lots of saws ,that Japanese keep comeing up i guess they like saws too 
yes with a shot of balieys


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to love that Trim i did when i re done my kitchen


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the congrats guys but I'm totally humbled and flattered to be chosen for that interview. All the good guys must have been too busy to be interviewed!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - congrats and great interview…..no coincidence why you were picked either…..you've got the right attitude, creativity and that awesome shop…........that goes without notice….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you gave a great interview for the Emag ,they got a good guy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Jeff was looking at you table it turned out looking great ,like the joinery on it


----------



## superdav721

You have to choose whether you want to use western or eastern saws. Western cut on the push. Thus the saw plate is a lot thicker. Eastern saws cut on the pull. The zen behind that is, "If you put a blade of grass between your fingers and push it, it will bend. If you pull it it will be straight and come out." That said the plates and set are a lot less than there western counter parts.
Eddie for two years i cut dovetails with a Marples flush cut saw from the orange monster. It still has all of its teeth and is not bent, it cost $10.
You need to figure out what way you want to go.
You do not sharpen most Japanese saws, you replace the blade. The western saws will need sharpening.
You have to look at the size of your hand and how will the saw fit.
For $50 bucks you can get good starter of either.
I don't like gent saws cause I can't tell where my hand is on the handle. They nee a flat spot on the handle.
If you ask me what I want to use it would be,
Shop here for Japanese
http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=13085
A great western saw is
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vt05051/?inMed=GSTORE&gclid=CJOyufLg8LQCFQkFnQodyHsAMQ


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I bought a Marples pull saw at Home Depot for less than twenty bucks.
I have never used it for a dovetail, but I know it would be good for them, because I seen Dave use the same saw in one of his videos to cut a dovetail.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie….appreciate it…....working on a couple more pieces, then a project post eventually…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will tell you what I do with the saw. I cut dowels off flush after plugging screw holes.
It cuts so smooth that I have to do very little sanding afterwards.
I used to have to place a used piece of sandpaper over the dowels, you know the trick, the ones for orbital sanders with the holes in them. 
Anyway, with the marples saw, I don't even use the sandpaper holes over them. It cuts so smooth and accurately that I don't have to.

When you get you saw, try cutting with it.
Then go get an old candle and rub all over it.
Then cut with it and be amazed at the difference.
Yes, SuperDave the Amazing taught me that one too!


----------



## JL7

Good advice Dave…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good interview Andy, you were a good subject, and I hear from the grapevine that Piers Morgan is after you for a one on one interview. Just don't come across like Joe McCarthy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Dave and William i have gained a lot on saw knowledge thanks a bunch


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff
Peek


----------



## superdav721

peek


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rex did you get Dan and that bunch straightened out i was reading that thread and was lmaf


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, What scent do you use???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Eddie, I got them straightened out, it was easy, they don't have a brain between them. They seem to suffer from inner space syndrome - that's the distance between their ears.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i went and was looking at some saws on ebay and they had tis one in there thought you woud get a kick out of this one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Japanese-Hand-Operated-Table-Mounted-Scroll-Saw-Very-Unusual-/200875705628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec520051c

EDIT this seller also had a hand plane and saw


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i think you may be right but its fun to read the BS


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You would be proud of me! I used several different hand tools tonight. Sharp blades make much easier work of it.
I used a chef's knife, a serrated bread knife & a paring knife!!!
I never said it involved wood working.

Chef is calling…...
Break is over!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, you don't know how much I'd love to own something like that. 
I would clean it up and restore it as much as my skills allow.
I like to use old saws like that just for the novelty of being able to.
It'd be slow cutting, but for miniature work like some I do on my marble machines, I bet that saw would do a better job than any of the electric ones in my shop.
Thanks for posting that. 
Wish I could afford it.


----------



## DIYaholic

oh yeah, thanks on the TS motor input. I'll be doing some internet research tomorrow.

Gotta go…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, what is the speed of your current motor?
You can buy a one horse motor that is a farm duty motor.
Or you can buy a two horse motor that is a compressor duty motor.
I don't know what the difference is in those two. 
Both are $149.99.
Both are single phase 110 volts.
Both are 1725 RPMs.
The one horse is CW rotation.
The two horse is reversable to run in either direction.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - what a cool video…..ad…party…invite. Sounds like one hell of a jam…....


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm not at home.shop. I will need to check later or tomorrow morning. I hope your "previous engagement" for tomorrow(?), goes ok. I want to see this new marble machine build!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks guys. Roger_ I have no idea who either one of those people is! I don't get out much, I guess. eddie- That vid brings back a lot of fond memories of New Orleans. David- Hope you're getting thawed out my friend. I got one of those really skinny pull saws from HF and it cuts amazingly. Use it mostly like William to cut dowel and spline stubs off. Handcut dovetails….....not in this lifetime. Roger- Let my last 2 scones get dried out and rock hard so gave them to Owen (our pig)- he loved em!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

These magazine publishers wonder why people are moving away from ordering from them.
Besides all the other complaints I've heard from others about them, I have one now.
My wife ordered me the special edition of Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts, Gizmos and Gadgets. 
Since she was ordering it, and knew that I often pick this magazine up when I can catch it at the hardware store, 
She seen where she could get the Gizmos and Gadgets that I really wanted for free with a two year subscription.
So, she had the receipt sent to my email.
I seen on the reciept that I could expect delivery of my first magazine, Spring 2013, in four to six weeks.
Ok, I understand they are a quarterly magazine, so I expected a delay on that.
So I shot them over an email wondering how long before I receive Gizmos and Gadgets, since it was the main reason behind the order anyway.
The next shipment goes out 2/16, and I can expect my recenlty ordered special edition magazine by 3/30.
*WHAT???*
My wife paid forty bucks for a two year subscription, mainly for this one magazine special edition, and it'll be close to a month, at the earliest, possible up to close to two months from now, before I recieve this magazine.

Yes, and they wonder why even people like me are moving more towards online reading. 
Stuff like this ticks me off.
I am impatient anyway when it comes to waiting on things that have already been paid for,
But that long of a wait before it can even expect to be shipped I think is a little too much.


----------



## superdav721

Randy get this


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I have to get to bed for an early start in the morning.
Ya'll hold the fort down. 
I'll be offline for a few days.
Behave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy if you go with a new motor make sure its inclosed ,one that keeps the saw dust out of if ,i think they are called inclosed r something like that ,i got a jet from a pawn shop with out a motor real cheap and got luckey found a motor on ebay for 80 bucks but it was a month of looking till one came along


----------



## bandit571

They are called TEFC motors.

As for mine….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Go ahead and order 2 of them…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Now THAT is a saw (in my best crocadile dundee voice)


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Make that 3 of them saws. Could you also order a stacked dado set for it!!!

*T*otaly

*E*nclosed

*F*an

*C*ooled

*MOTOR*

That much I knew. Now to find the bigest motor I can run on 110V, unless of course I decide to run it on 220V. Ultimately $$$ will be deciding factor!!!

Again, Thanks everyone for the info and insight!!! It is appreciated!


----------



## KTMM

And this is a toolbox…..










It's the toolbox that was mentioned on woodgears a while back. I've been doing some research and I found the company that manufactures it. I can get it loaded with tools shipped to the US for the low price of roughly $1500. I guess I'll have to build my own…

You can see the manufacturer's website here.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need a cold one!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, go outside and take a leak, you'll get your cold one alright.


----------



## DIYaholic

That is soooo true, Rex. Tonight it will get down to -5 degrees, that's 5 BELOW ZERO, with a high of 17 tomorrow!!! Yeah, just a tad bit nippley!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My pillow misses me. I need to snuggle up with it and keep it company!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## thedude50

you guys should stop by this old workshop and read the funny stuff that stumpy writes in his new blog as well as the other writers who are there I think you will enjoy the blogs


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be like going to McDonalds and ordering a Bob Evans gift card…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Whay would you give a gift to Bob, what has he done for you lately. Is he a good friend???


----------



## geoscann

Yea we can see stumpy here and i can chit chat with all you fine gentlemen and rex. lol


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers.

Well my kids woke up very disappointed….no snow. Weather forecasters called for 100% snow. We got none. Atlanta got snow, Alabama got snow, High Point NC, Greensboro NC and Raleigh NC got snow. We got cold rain and patches of black ice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Craig Jackson of Barrett Jackson Auctions


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Re: Million Dollar Rooms
Over the top! 
But, so cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fellow termites!!!

I started a thread regarding my TS dilema!
It seems I have a bunch of research to do and a cost/benefit analysis to do, regarding my TS!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool vid, Marty!


----------



## superdav721

New video and blog entry this after noon

Morning guys. I get a 3day weekend to. Woohoo.


----------



## superdav721

New video and blog entry this after noon

Morning guys. I get a 3day weekend to. Woohoo.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave Dave,,

You You double double posted posted!!

Now Now do do you you feel feel stupid stupid??


----------



## JL7

Love the video there Marty….....my garage is a lot like that…......except that it's only one car, has a single light bulb, crumbling floor and no cool cars in it and is not upholstered…....

Dave - since you had a snow day yesterday…...that's makes it a 4 day weekend….......you used to be able to count…remember??

*28531*


----------



## DS

I recognize that neighborhood from the video. I've worked on a few houses in that neighborhood. Very nice.

Lots of sports stars and celebrities live in there. Mummy Mountain is gorgeous, but some of the driveways are hairy steep. Try backing a box truck up one of those to test your nerves!
You can see the backside of Camelback Mountain from there, (first shot in the video). I've done a few homes in there too.
It's fun to work when money is a client's secondary concern.

Oh yeh, the cars were nice too! hehehe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's so excited, he said it twice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can see the similarity Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who you kiddin' rock star DS, Your house is next door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich. The lunch menu today is *WOOD*, and it's great…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I knew you were a termite…..
You always destroy wood & bug me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Buy that motor yet????


----------



## DS

Actually, I just moved from about 3 miles due North of there a year ago last June to where I live now.

It's a nice area.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That's my only purpose in this life…..


----------



## DS

Did you notice all the TVs that guy had in his garage. There must be about a dozen of them in there. Who spends that much time in the garage? (That is, who, besides us garage-shop types)


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, I'll take that as a maybe on the hidden identity…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The TV screens were computer linked for displaying the cars…..


----------



## DS

Hahahaha on "hidden identity".

It's not a secret, just not public. I'll share more in a PM if you're really interested.
This public forum can become abused - even decades from now. 
I just don't want my real name abused with it. (Been burnt before)

I'm no rock star… just a guy with a woodworking hobby.


----------



## Kreegan

Leftover pizza. Chicken, bacon, artichoke from Papa Murphy's. And a beer since I'm working from home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
If your working from home, is it taxable work or wood work?
Did the rhino damage your lathe?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, It does not matter to me where Rich works from, just so long as he pays those taxes I rely on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
THAT was my concern! I got your back there, Rex!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Randy, I knew I could count on you. The gum seems to be losing it's flavor and my SS check is expected next Wednesday, and all they keep talking about is lashings of food they are all devouring, except Marty perhaps as he eats crap sammiches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, There's nothin' better then the take-n-bake. I like the cowboy…..

Rex, I got a roast and taters in the crock for dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Woodworkers are a dime a dozen around here. We need a rock star…..

Retract that last statement. 11 woodworkers and Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Of course there's also Rex, He's still amazed at the possibilities of a tubafore…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go sniff some more Minwax….. BRB


----------



## Kreegan

Actually I pay slightly more taxes when I work from home. When I'm on site, I get to deduct my mileage. When I'm at home, I don't get to do that. I drive 26 miles round trip and get to deduct that at 55.5 cents a mile. Now, I'm not claiming that I don't work wood when I'm working from home. I don't know how all that sawdust got in my laptop.

The rhino must not have been attracted to my lathe. There were a couple of holes in the box, but everything inside was packed very well and in perfect shape. They even double boxed the actual lathe. I'm going to put the stand together at some point today. I'll post pics when I do. I gotta reorganize in order to get the new lathe to fit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, are you going to polish off that Minwax with your roast and taters?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, you are missing out. If you work from home you can claim a portion of the utilities and the real estate area you work from, it could be far more beneficial to work from home. Old guys know these things.


----------



## Kreegan

Since we rent and our utilities aren't that much, it works out better to get the mileage deduction than the home office one. Plus the home office deduction makes you WAY more likely to get audited at tax time. Also the client I'm at now prefers for us to be in the office. I have no clue why. I can do nothing far more efficiently at home.


----------



## JL7

11 woodworkers and Randy! ....................HA! Sorry Randy, that was funny….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EDDIE*- I know I'm late to the party, but I wanted to give my thoughts on a dovetail saw…

Those cheap Marples saws are great. They're razor sharp and have very little set, which is important for a dovetail saw. The only problem is they are filed for crosscutting, and a dovetail saw cuts best with rip teeth. You won't notice on small dovetails, but big ones in 3/4" stock are tough to do with that saw. I started out with one of those, and still use it for very small dovetails. But a larger saw is well worth the investment.

Like Dave said, you have to decide if you want a western saw or a Japanese saw. Some people like one, some the other. I personally like western saws because I tend to kink the Japanese ones. I'm just used to cutting on the push stroke with hand saws. It takes a little different technique to use the Japanese ones. But for most people it's not a big deal.

A lot of professionals use saws with straight handles, called gent's saws. (Charles Neil, Tommy Mac, Stumpy Nubs… you know, the pros…) Crown makes a good one for about $35. I prefer a traditional handle, so I made my own to put on the crown saw. I made a video about it last year.

For the money, hands down, the Veritas dovetail saw is the best. It is extremely well made, high quality, well balanced and at between $60-70 (depending on where you get it), it's good enough to be the last one you ever buy.

*What I would do is save up for a Veritas. They come in rip and crosscut. Ideally you should have both, but a lot of guys get by with just the rip one.*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY*- As you know I've been building a dust collection cyclone. It's almost done and I'm pretty excited. Since it uses the unique design of Bill Pentz, I need something to compare it to. So I am thinking of bringing in a Clear Vue cyclone- the only commercial one that uses this design. I figure I could run the wooden one in one part of the shop and the Clear Vue in the other part. Then I can see how a homemade one stacks up.

*Why do you care?* Well, because I also worked out a deal with Clear Vue cyclones to give BCWW viewers a discount. Now, these things are expensive, so I don't expect you to just run out and buy one. But if anybody was thinking about it, I can give you a code to save about $160 on a full cyclone system. Or, if you decide to build one out of wood, I can help you get a powerful enough motor and impeller for it for a discount too.

See, it pays to hang out around here after all!

No, I don't get a cut of the sale.


----------



## DS

Well, Marty, I *am *just a woodworker, but, I didn't let that stop me when Craig Jackson asked to borrow my cars to put on display at his house for a few weeks. After all, what are neighbors for?

Ooops, gotta go, my BS meter is making a bunch of noise. BRB


----------



## superdav721

Ds that was funny.
What is dust collection?
Dust pan and broom for shavings on the floor.


----------



## bandit571

IF I can find Igor, he does the "Dust Collections" in the Dungeon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, who plans on entering the Nordys? Somebody at Rockler sent me an email about it a while back, I'd forgotten all about it until today. We'll see if I feel extra ambitious this weekend. I might point the camera at something and send it in. If any of you enter a video, please also post it here for us to see!


----------



## StumpyNubs

QUIT BIDDING ON EDDIE'S SAW!!! I want the price to stay low so I can snipe it at the end!

Of course it will just gather dust in my shop since I don't do much scroll work (I actually think this is more for inlay)... so, on second thought, if any of you want it I'll back off. Otherwise, IT'S MINE!!!!!

... Unless the price goes over a hundred, because I'm way too cheap to pay more than that…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hello…. Hello…. I feel like I'm all by myself here. Figures… I disappear for a couple weeks and now nobody want to talk to me. I suppose some of you (except for Randy) have lives outside this thread. Of course I can't imagine what could be more entertaining than watching me talk to myself. I suppose I'll go re-arrange the shop again…


----------



## StumpyNubs

What?


> ? Did someone say something


? I thought I heard "don't go"... or "wait, Stumpy, we love you…"


----------



## bandit571

Been busy. Watching a certain 4-1/2 handplane. Playing with a bunch of block planes.









IF I ever get them "Sharp" they might work a little better….


----------



## bandit571

Need another look?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Wait, Don't go!!! Who is going to keep Marty in line???

TS Dilemma update.
Knotscott posted on my "Magic Smoke" thread, a link to a C'man motor for $50.00. It happens that it is 1/2 an hour from my place. I have an eMail in to the seller, to see if it is still available. I told him I want it for a DIY shop made drum sander. If he knew I NEEDED the motor for my TS, he might not be willing to take less than the $50.00 he is asking. Time will tell…...


----------



## TedW

Rex, I think this game was made just for you.


----------



## JL7

Good one Ted…...always looking out for Rex….

Randy - go for the $50 motor…...keep the old saw going without breaking the bank…..

I put my old .113 to work today….ripping a big batch of hard maple (bowling lane ....several things are evident from this photo….

*1.* My shop is NOT always clean…..

*2.* I have dust collection, but in this case, it's on top of the saw and just a bit on the floor….

*3.* Tool Gloat - Check out the little *Rolair JC10* compressor next to the saw….this little sweetie is 2 cylinders and only *60db* of noise…..it's a little louder than the fridge running…...

*4.* Randy - the old crapsman .113 is a handy saw to keep around…..like David said on your other thread, fix this one and then buy another…...I have 2 saws and it comes in handy…


----------



## superdav721

Soup is ready
Come see what Dave did
You to William
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/dovetail-grease-box/


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
"Git 'R Runnin'!!!" Yeah, that's kinda the plan now. I'm not necessarily in favor of "multi-tasking", but I am a firm believer in "Multi-Tools"!!!
A quiet oilless comprssor? Sounds nice! (get it? "sounds")

Sping is a loooong way off, Do you paln on cleaning up before then???


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you really need to clean up.
And so do I.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, Piss Off, go for a ride on your cyclone or something, we're busy here.


----------



## geoscann

yea stumpy wears the cyclone plans what rex said hehehehe


----------



## Kreegan

That's a pretty sweet deal, Stumpy. Lemme go dig in the couch cushions for a couple grand. Their products look awesome, but they're up there with Festool for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

So, after Billy spent big bucks buying the pretty lady drinks, she nestles in real close. She leans over and whispers in his ear; "I can't take you home with me, because I'm on my menstrual cycle." He proudly says, "That's ok, I'll follow you on my NEW Harley!!!"


----------



## Kreegan

Since it got to around 40 today here, I took advantage of the nice weather and pulled my car out of the garage so I could clean and reorganize. I moved my hand tool workbench back against the wall and made a spot directly in front of the ceiling heater for my new lathe. All the boxes of misc wood went into one corner until I get motivated and build a shelf for them. I still need to finish my grinder station. Hopefully I can do that tonight. It's sposed to start dropping tomorrow and not stop till it hits negative territory, and then stay in single digits and under till Wed. Blech!


----------



## gfadvm

Cool video Dave_ It's fun watching you use all those hand tools. But the whole time I'm thinkin "this guy needs a bandsaw!" I'll just have to keep my wax in the can for now. Snow at your house? That ain't supposed to happen!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I was lucky enough to get several hours at the shop this afternoon.
I managed to get the 2 small mobile tool bench frames together and wheels on (cast iron). This weekend I will put tops and a shelf on each, do some sanding, tidy them up and maybe get the tools on board - 2 tools per bench, so that will be 4 I can get off the floor.
I used that 50 cent cutoffs from HD and so far the lumber for both benches has cost $12.00.
Big Bertha is in one pic, glad I can use it. As you can see it can handle a lot of junk on it, but was a godsend to use as a table for the little benches.

No frills, just meat and potato stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
That sounds like not such a good weather report. I don't like it when your breath freezes and drops to the ground!

We are slated to get 2" - 3" of the cold fluffy white stuff tonight. Looks like I'll be salting/plowing in the AM.

Howdy, Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you got some productive shop time. Equally good to see "Big Bertha" offering a hand!!! Good for you.


----------



## JL7

Rex - great use of the shop time…...you are kickin some butt….and not Ted's video game…....keep it going….

Hey Andy and Rich….hunkering down here….as Rich mentioned…..big cold front is rolling in here….starts tomorrow…and really cranks up on Sunday…......BRRRRR…......hate it.


----------



## Kreegan

Looking good, Roger. Damn I haven't had a Big Red in years.


----------



## superdav721

Andy I enjoy it when you guys watch em. We get snow about every 3 years.
Looking good Roger
Sorry Randy.
I played it for a few minutes. Could bet on the right ass.
50 to 60 here all weekend. It rained for two weeks.
I got new forge parts to play with.


----------



## TedW

Dave, did you mean this?


----------



## superdav721

Ted nope not that.
Keep looking.


----------



## JL7

Some cool old footage here…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Great song. Did you know that I've been accused of being "Thick as a Brick!"?


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to recharge my batteries for the early morning salting run.

Jeff,
Keep the music down please, as I need the sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Right O Randy…

Today we "Walled off" the office of a co-worker who's been traveling all week…...like 50 cardboard boxes…...to build the wall….sorry no pics….split the office in half, with a little cardboard doorway, for a short man…...

Should be good…...

Here's your request:


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Funny Dave - years ago I was friends with the girl that was dating the Aldo Nova drummer…...........met the band a few times….


----------



## superdav721

Thats very cool.


----------



## Kreegan

I got my grinding station almost finished. The stop blocks for the one arm are gluing up. I need to build a shelf for the bottom to act as ballast. It's a bit top heavy right now.










I've seen people use wingnuts and star handles and toggle clamps. I had 2 of these Rockler hold downs collecting dust, so I used those.










The new lathe on its stand.



















The old lathe, looking sad and lonely and inadequate.


----------



## superdav721

Have a different setup on the old one.
Looking good Rich


----------



## JL7

That was very cool too…..Dave.

One for the Mississippi Boys…..Govt Mule….


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I think I'm going to get the bed extension and make the old lathe a dedicated spindle lathe. I want to make some billy clubs and a shillelagh.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guys for the words of encouragement.
The 2 little benches are nothing special just proof positive that I actually have been to the shop and done something. These little benches will allow assorted old power tools, most of which need some TLC to work and get them off the floor so I have more space. Having Big Bertha -albeit unfinished, was a great help in assembling the little benches which are 2'x4'x 31" as they stand today. Future plans call for 2 more of these, so when next in town, a visit to HD's cut off lumbers is needed.

Rich, sorry but the Big Red bottle is filled with water for the cat, the lemonade is mine - not water.
Anyway, I have shop time schedule for today and tomorrow, so I'll finish off the little benches and select the tools to go on them. Refurb on the tools will come later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good freaking early morning!!!

Just a dusting at the house, more else where, depending on elevation, location and how the cells tracked. I'll need to go out and check a few properties.

See ya, when I see ya…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you're up early. Are you feeling OK?


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.
Road trip!
Left sackville NB at 5:45 this morning.
Keep the snow back Randy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Bags, hope the trip goes well. don't worry if you get stuch in the snow, for $40 William will come and pull you out. Randy uses his service all the time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody. Even Randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Salting is done!

Headed up to Canada, to clear a path for Mike!!!

Gotta get some plow parts for the truck.

Mornin' All! Yes, even you Stumpy!!!

Rex, STOP Posting and get to the shop!!!

See ya…...


----------



## Bagtown

Mornin Stumpy.
Headed your way tomorrow


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks. Gotta hit Costco and the grocery store before everything freezes. You know what's less than a quarter mile from Costco? Rockler! And I got a 20% off coupon burning a hole in my pocket. :-D


----------



## Gene01

Rich, It's a rule, isn't it, that a shillelagh must be turned on a green lathe?
Stay safe and good luck, Bags.
Stumpy, what ever happened to that copy carver thingamajig? Did I miss it?
Rex, Bases are looking good. Can't wait to see those wheels. Where'd ya find 'em? Do they swivel?
Dave, Didja ever get the air flow problem worked out?
14F out here on the mesa this AM. Supposed to get to 49 today. Sometimes, NOAA lies, though.
Did somebody steal DKV's avatar?


----------



## StumpyNubs

It happened again… I move ONE THING in the shop and now I have EVERYTHING torn apart! Why do I do this every time? I know what it leads to: a weekend of rearranging and cleaning and re-rearranging and re-cleaning.

I'd better go take my meds…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You also need a calendar. Spring cleaning is several months away yet. Onless of course, you are just getting around to "Spring '12" cleaning!!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

If you are still working on the coffee this morning, check out this link .... it only took 4-1/2 years to build…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, Here are the casters:
RWM Casters 31 Series Plate Caster, Swivel, Cast Iron Wheel, Plain Bearing, 150 lbs Capacity, 2" Wheel Dia, 13/16" Wheel Width, 2-1/2" Mount Height, 2-9/16" Plate Length, 1-7/8" Plate 
I got them on sale for $2.11 each at Amazon
Width









Stumpy, if you are short on meds I can fix you up. Anything from coughs, colds, sore holes and smoking chimneys.

Going to the shop soon to do a bit more. Everyone have a great, safe day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm thinking not much work gets done at that desk.
I need a desk like that…..
That way I'd at least have an excuse for accomplishing nothing!!!

Rex,
Do the wheels require lubrication? And if so…..
Do you recommend castor oil?!?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't need to lubricate. Four of these on a small table give it 600 lbs capacity, that's enough to hold Stumpy AND his billfold.


----------



## DonBroussard

@DIY-Castor (caster) oil! Too funny!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know how it happened, as I do not have a flux capacitor! Heck, I don't even own a sports car, let alone a De Lorean. I was sitting there, minding my own business eating lunch, when all of a sudden I open my eyes and I'm 2 hours into the future!!!

I need to head to the shop now. It seems that I lost 2 hours of shop time already…...


----------



## geoscann

DIY be glad you dont have a fiux capacitor because when you do that it ends up a week later not two hours.


----------



## Bagtown

Approaching Montreal.
My butt is sore.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My butt is sore too Bags, but I am nowhere near Montreal.


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - keep on eye on that weather…...blizzard warning in northern Minnesota tonight…...and COLD!!


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I'm off to watch a few wood working shows. Missed woodsmith, and this old house, and maybe even hometime, still have two I can watch.

Chou Lomg..


----------



## DIYaholic

GEO,
If I transport two weks into the future…...
Do I still get my salary???

Mike,
I know a few "clubs" in Montreal, do you need any recommendations?!?

My new Wixey Digital Planer Readout has been installed on my DeWalt 735! \
I LIKES!!!
Now I can screw up more accurately and consistantly!!!


----------



## geoscann

*NO







you skip right over payday. no wood, no tools,no stumpy. very tragic. the no tools would kill me. 
You know you could always install the flux capacitor in your saw think about that!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
That's just not fair! Had there been a need at work, I would go back in time and do what was necessary, or stop the idiot that caused the problems in the first place!!!

I'm not sure a flux capacitor on a table saw would be such a good thing…..
You would always be dimensioning lumber for yesterday's project, or cutting up the wood for the next project. Hence you would NEVER have dimensioned wood for the current project!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Hope you're enjoying the trip, mike. Take care and be safe!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike keep warm and you when you get that job a little sore ass want be no big deal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you are a pain in the ass ,i want you to know im proud to be a *********************************** we,er just a little mix breed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff the new orleans Jazz fest is better than marti graw that was a menu of the entertainer for this year ,eric clapton ,,mathews band is there this year along with a 100 other groupes and singers , bob seager was there one year but think i was under house arrest that year ,it a three r four day concert


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, mixed breed = mongrel.


----------



## bandit571

Usually called them "Mutts" around here.

How about a hand plane picture? Whilest I sip me tea?


----------



## superdav721

Gene if you a referring to the air flow on the brake drum forge. Stand by I am building a full fledged forge with a proper blower.
~
welcome Don.
~


----------



## Kreegan

You need to get that tote and front handle cleaned up, Bandit. That's a thick curly shaving. Just get it looking as good as it cuts. ;-)


----------



## Kreegan

Alright Dave, I need help. How do you sharpen out cannel (? bevel on the bottom) gouges? I usually sharpen chisels and plane blades with DMT stones followed by a strop.


----------



## Gene01

NICE curl, Bandit!
Yep, Dave. That was to which I was referring. 
I was about to buy some stock in whomever made the leaf blower you burned up. Not now, though.
Guess I'll sock it all in Baileys stock. Drink up, Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well I got in a few hours at the shop today, and of course my plans went astray.
Could find any lumber the do the bottom shelves, but I did add bearers for a small height shelf just under the top, again no material to make those shelves either, so it goes on.
I did manage to just place some of the tools I wanted to get off the floor and the pics show them on the bench tops I found some ply for. Lots of finishing to do, but meat and potatoes are on today's menu.
Tool:
An old sears 9" band saw, about 15 or more years old given to me when the guy purchase a REAL BS.
2 Sears table top routers, the bigger one was another hand me down, the smaller was a trash rescue.
The Rockwell saw was a Christmas gift 3 or 4 years ago, still looks brand new, maybe having never been used has something to do with it.
The last on is a small shaper I bought for $25 complete with several sets of cutters. never used it, but could not pass up the bargain.

There are still more tools laying around on the floor and I'm going to need 2 more mini benches to reclaim floor space.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome Don , i aint a mongrel im ok they,er just mad because my family tree has a lot of grafted in branches


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you have been in the shop a lot ,got it looking good ,going to be a lot easier to use ,that bench is al ready paying off 
it that toolkraft a shaper


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, yes I have been going to the shop more lately, but for only short times, I working my way up to making each visit longer.
Yes the Tookraft is a shaper, have not run it because it really needs some TLC. Seven cutters came with it, 4 of them are sets of 2.
Big Bertha has been great to have and I don't regret putting projects aside to get some decent work space. I'm just really happy to get some shop time and make SOMETHING.


----------



## bandit571

That plane with the nice curl was a "Parts Plane", I was trying out a few parts on it. Rear tote replaced one on another old plane. The cutter parts wound up on a franken-five. The base got a paint job into a Stanley "Black" colour. Re-used the front knob ( with a black paint job), and added a black tote. Some other parts showed up, and I had a pair of rebuilt planes. Or, should i say, Re-cycled?









The cleaned up handles









This started as a plain stanley #5 base casting. Used the Cleaned up front knob, and the cutter assembly from the parts plane. Had to make a new rear tote, out of walnut. Looks like the iron still makes some decent shavings. Rear Tote??









Look a little better? That plane is a Union #4G. That old gray Victor base?









New paint job, newer handles, and









a few other parts. And we all know, "parts is parts"


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The "Gentlemen" in the white coats have confirmed…..
You sir, are plane crazy!!! Thankfully, there is NO cure!

Rex,
Ain't it great when you get to play with your toys?!?

Eddie,
I would have to say that your "family Tree" is of the WAL*NUT* variety!!!

Mike,
I hope you didn't get sidetracked by the "clubs" in Montreal…..
Although the women don't wear much, they sure do find a way to hold onto all the bills they collect!!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene I got some blowers out of some heaters from the HVAC guys at work. They gave me two new motors as well. I aught to be able to get something going. I will know tomorrow.
~
Rich I take wet dry paper and adhere it to strips of thin wood. I place the chisel on a rest bevel up. Then go through the sandpaper sticks. I do it that way cause you can see the scratch pattern. If you have a worksharp there see trough disk is great. It uses the same method of watching the bevel as you sharpen. Mark the edge with a sharpie if that will help. I use 300,400,600,1000 and 2000. You can get those at an auto supply or parts house. Strop afterwards. when making the strips of wood bevel the edges. This will give you a rounded edge to work the bur off the inside the chisel. Just dont work it to much as not to create a bevel inside the chisel.
~
Rex it looks like you are coming right along.
~
Bandit the planes look great.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy they do have some nice clubs and beautiful women in Montreal i went to one i cant remember ever seeing that many beautiful women in one place at one time altogether, they were strippers and it wasnt a ugly one there ,girl told me she made 2000 a day ,i asked her did they take out SS she said what you talking about this is Canada


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thanks for the saw info ,HD dont carry the saw ,at least wise here ,going to get that french one you and stumpy were talking about ,going to order it on the first ,these saws i got the kerf is about as wide as my TB saw 
i want a japan one too just will be later


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cabinets going in…..


















sink base









spice cabinet









glass door going on this one


----------



## superdav721

Eddie any flush cut saw will work. Those are the cheapest route.
You made a good pick. Good luck.


----------



## superdav721

Marty looking real nice. The cabinets are perfection.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Those cabs look pretty fancy.


----------



## Kreegan

Nice work, Marty!


----------



## TedW

Hey Marty.. it's starting to look like a kitchen. Either that or a really nice work shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Those cabinets are great and the install looks good…..
Who did you end up hiring for the build & install???

I posted a blog entry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, as far as Eddie's family tree goes, he's the son of a beech.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mart, kitchen is looking real good, who was the contractor you got in to do it, did you get them from Angie's List?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty they look great love those spice cabinets wish i had of thought of those when i put mine up going to match that new floor good too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that read out on your planer looks great i got to see if it fit a Rigid


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy found that video you did on the crown saw and dove tails it was very informative thanks ,dont know how that one got by me


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, nice looking cabinets.
Randy, No, I didn't stop in Montreal. I've been to Saint Catherines street before…
Rex, the shop is shaping up nicely.
Eddie, good song choice.

Well, I made it to Arnprior Ontario last night. Looking to cross south of the border later today.
Jeff and Marty and everyone else that offered, Thanky you for the very kind offers to spend a night. Means a lot. Maybe next time. I'm going to get as far as I can today and we'll see how cold it is and how much a cheap motel will be. Aiming for Ashland Wisconsin today. We'll see how the roads are.

Have a great day.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, Glad to know the trip is going well.
Keep us updated.
The shop is proving to be a crafty foe at this time, but I'm moving forward at last. More shop time today.

Be safe and warm.


----------



## JL7

Morning all….

Rex, looks like you made some great progress yesterday, good for you. Glad you are in the shop!

Nice planes there Bandit…..

Marty, I assume you built the cabinets? They are looking great. The spice cab is cool for sure, and the sink base is fit for a castle….... Or is Ted right, this is the new shop?

Mike, good to hear from you….now remember, we do things the old fashioned way here in the states, so you need to adjust to MPH…...you'll need to speed it up a bit! Travel safe!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the tune Eddie…...good for the morning coffee…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## JL7

Thanks Rex….you can see that the economic downturn has hit Luckenbach…...those young ladies can't seem to afford clothing to cover themselves with…......really sad…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Nubbettes!!!

The skies did not spit any snow (nor rain) last night, as was forecasted. I get to hang out this AM, as oppossed to driving around town. This will give me a chance to try and track down a new motor or donor saw!!!

Mike,
Saint Chatherines St., I have no doubt, you are familiar with it!
Many a night were spent wandering in & out of the "clubs" along that street. Been years though, since I've "seen" the sights!!!
Please, travel safe & keep the rubber side down!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh crap the Dragon from the Dungeon is awake


----------



## boxcarmarty

I still need to build the base cabinets for the breakfast bar area and a couple more wall cabinets. None of the cabinets have poly on them yet…..

eddie, You can add the spice racks to any cabinets with a set of drawer glides. These are in a 12'' cabinet…..

Mike, Drive safely…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Awake I am, coherent is another story!!!
If you go to your shop, you won't need to put up with me!!!

Marty,
Whay didn't the contractor poly the cabinets before installing? I'd fire him!!!


----------



## superdav721

Morningn all!


----------



## JL7

Morning Dave…...did you happen to see the Japanese Chisel article in the 2-13 Popular Woodworking mag? Pretty good info you'd be interested in…..let me know if you want a copy…...


----------



## Gene01

Mighty fine cabinets, Marty. Mighty fine.


----------



## Gene01

We are headed to Prescott to see and hear Kris Kristofferson in concert, tonight.
He's older than I am!!! Hope he doesn't forget the words to his songs. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Have fun at the show!
If he forgets the words to his songs….
He probably won't remember forgetting them!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

starting to get the hang of these dove tail now that i got a good saw


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another good morning again. woke early, had 2 coffees and then a nap, so I have risen twice today.
More shop time today, but can't stop late there today, my appointments start tomorrow at an ungodly hour and I'll have to be on the road about 6:30 am.

Nice dovetail saw Eddie, you must be making big dovetails.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My Clear Vue cyclone is on the way! They just told me it'll ship next week. Of course it'll be a month or more before I get around to testing it out. The plan is to extend the dust collection series by a couple of extra episodes. First we're going to try out the double HF blower setup on the wooden cyclone. Then we'll attach the Clear Vue motor and impeller to the wooden cyclone and try that out. Finally we'll do the Clear Vue cyclone by itself. Each test will last a couple of weeks so we have time to try the setups out under regular working conditions. Then I'll do a final review laying out all the results.

The idea is to report on three options for people looking for a high level of dust collection: 1- A cheaper option with a homemade cyclone and Harbor Freight blowers; 2- A little more expensive option with a homemade cyclone and a big motor/impeller; 3- The easiest, but most expensive option of buying a whole setup.

Of course, since not everyone has the cash to upgrade to a big cyclone at all, we're doing some other less expensive things like improving dust collection at each machine to maximize the effectiveness of what people already have, an overhead filtration unit made from an old furnace blower, homemade ducts and blast gates, venting outside rather than buying an expensive filter upgrade, etc.

*It's pretty exciting for me because I am TIRED of all this dust!!!!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Sounds like a detailed and informative series. I'm sure it will be very useful to most everyone contemplating upgrading and/or establishing a DC system!!! Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, We're waiting to see what's up your sleeve besides your arm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, There is lake effect snow coming off of Lake Michigan and covering all of northern Indiana. You'll also have 30mph wind gust to deal with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice saw eddie, I see it's one of those new universal push/pull models…..


----------



## Kreegan

Did you really make a bow saw, Eddie? I've seen frank Klaus do some amazing dovetail cuts with one. I swear he made the blade do a 90 degree turn.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - that IS quite a saw….what's the story??

Rich - forgot to mention….the lathe and grinder setup is looking good…..I know it's cold out there in the garage, but was expecting to see some finished product by now!

Anything good at Rockler? I presume you go to the Maplewood store since it's just down the street from Costco…....they get a lot of my money…....must stay away…..


----------



## JL7

Gene - have fun at the concert…..didn't realize Kris is still performing…..should be good…...enjoy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Sounds like Jeff is extending an invitation to his shop so you can get your work done…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Ya might want to take up Jeff's offer…..
Marty, charges admission and you can't touch the tools/machies. Well, not without white gloves on at least!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Marty. I'm about 2.5 hrs away from crossing the border at Sault Ste. Marie into Michigan.


----------



## JL7

Rich is always welcome to stop by….....the question is whether you could find a clean surface to work on…....here are the current conditions…










Had to build another Maple dowel…...this time 7/8".......so fired up the lathe….










Had to plug some holes:



















Marty and Randy…....you're welcome to stop by as well, but bring your own beer…...liquor stores are closed here on Sunday…..


----------



## JL7

Keep on truckin there Bags….....not as cold here as they forecasted, but Mondays high is supposed to be -3 F and the low somewhere around -14 F….. which I believe is around -26 C…........BURRRR


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come and get ya some of this….. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45688


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I see you're going thru Northern Michigan instead of the southern route. I'll turn you over to Rich and Jeff, our reporters on the scene up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Help yourself to some of that maple too. Jeff needs that mess cleaned up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I offer FREE advice, on your "newbie"ish glass containment question…..
And YOU ridicule ME?!?
Next time, I'll charge, then you'll appreciate the help!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, While I'm not opposed to trying new methods, I feel that duct tape is best used in the bedroom where it was intended…..


----------



## DIYaholic

ROFLMAO! That was a good one, Marty!!!

Do you keep a roll of the leopard print duct tape on the nightstand???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Come back, you forgot Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello everyone.
How are ya'll doing.
I am tired.
For three days I've been away from the house and shop.
My landlard came by last week asking for a favor.
He is going to knock some off my rent for doing it.
He was going out of town.
He had bought a playground for his grand-daughter and it was to be delivered thursday evening.
His sons were going to put it up, but he knew they couldn't get it done without issues.
Neither of them even owned a hammer, much less anything else they needed to get the job done.
So he wanted me to provide the tools and the supervision to make sure the job was done correctly.
So, three days of mostly sitting on my butt, giving instructions, and laughing at ignorance,
And I'll get money off my rent this coming month.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is 17×25', and 11' tall. It has two slides, a fort with steering wheel and telescope. The fort assembly at the right has a rope ladder and rock wall to come up the back side on. Under the main fort is a sandbox with a picknic table and seats for children to sit on. He is having sand delivered next week for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's good to have you back!

Now that you are back…..
Can you please do something to keep Marty in line!!!

A reduction in rent is just like money in the pocket. I'm glad you didn't have to work that hard for it. Then again, supervising idiots is no easy task sometimes!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Superviseing these idiots was fun!
I don't know if these two are really that stupid,
Or really that stoned,
But they were funny as hell.
Have you ever tried to watch a guy tighten a bolt, while having to tell him three times before the bolt is tight to hit the switch on the ratchet because he's going the wrong way, and still keep from falling off your seat from laughing at him?
I gave up and laughed anyway.
When he asked what was so funny?
Beakfast cereal.
If you don't get the meaning of breakfast cereal, don't fret. Neither did he.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes, reduction in rent IS money in the pocket.
I need a random orbit sander.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I would like to see that. Please.
Thank you.
William you were gone?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not long enough for you to miss me Dave.
I'll try to stay away longer next time just for you.


----------



## JL7

Cool swing set William…..and money in your pocket…...good one!

Dave…...email sent…...


----------



## Kreegan

I ran the 2 shop heaters for 2 and a half hours before going out in the garage. They got it up to 38. I ground some of my lathe chisels with the new grinder setup. I realized I have a design flaw that I'm going to have to fix. The arm for my gouges is too short for the way I setup the hold downs.

I managed to finish the bowl I rough turned a month or so ago on my new *Delta 46-460* with *1HP motor* and *12.5 inch swing*. I kinda limited what I could do with this bowl when I rough turned it, so it's kinda boring. Finished with Hut Crystal Coat friction polish.



















Sadly the trip to Rockler only yielded a can of General Finishes Woodturners Finish. I almost bought the bed extension for my old lathe, but left that for another day. I go to the Rockler in Burnsville, since that's the closest to us.

I like your shop, Jeff. I particularly like that it doesn't look like it's colder than a brass witch's tit like mine is. ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You're crazy, but then again, you do hang out on this thread, don't you!!! That is a mighty fine looking bowl!!!

Perhaps if it had "Capt'n Crunch" or was filled with a maple/walnut ice cream sundae, it would look a little more exciting!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, That's a damn nice boring bowl…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Rich, This is just a tip….. Close the garage door after you turn on the heaters…..


----------



## JL7

Rich….Randy's gloating tips are starting to sink in…...very good…...the bowl looks great…....nice job…..

I used to have a nice family room in the basement…..now I have a shop…...and it's climate controlled…...I miss the family room but like the shop much better…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

The worst thing about my shop is the 20ft of foul weather I have to endure to get there. But I hardly feel it's worth putting on a coat for…..


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Jeff.
William I still love you anyway.


----------



## JL7

You're welcome Dave…...

2 slabs are glued and planed…..another is sill in the clamps…...


----------



## TedW

William, before reading your post I thought you completely lost it and was out to build the ultimate marble machine.

Hmmm… actually that might be a pretty cool project.


----------



## TedW

Jeff, looks like you're building a bowling alley.


----------



## JL7

That's it Ted…...without the nails…..those pesky nails will definitively be a problem with the next step…...more to come…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, It's a marble machine that William and Jeff are working on together using bowling balls…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Evening Nubbers!
My apologies for not making it by much lately but I've actually been spending time in the shop. Still working on my major shadow box project. Making some good progress or at least I was until the plexiglass broke as I was making my final cuts (nothing like ruining $50 worth of material - plexiglass 36×48).

Tonight my you gets is having a birthday slumber party so I have EIGHT 11-year-old girls squealing in my house!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Long time no type! It's good to see you.

Ya know those hearing protection headphones, you keep in the shop…..
Bring 'em in the house, won't keep all the squealing out, but it would help!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
As payment for the gloat lessons…..
I'll take the *1HP MOTOR* for my *TS DILEMMA!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Flat boards…..
You really are a great wood worker!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Great video Roger. It doesn't get any better than Waylon!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
It's Sunday night….
Have you finished all your homework & done with all your studying?!?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening, Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How was shop time today???

Marty,
Are you wearing your N.E. Patriots jersey???


----------



## DamnYankee

All the girls were in our bonus room just squealing and a giggling and such so I snuck up behind them and yelled really loud and scarred the bejesus out of them


----------



## DamnYankee

Where did my post go?


----------



## DamnYankee

Ah there it is


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
For some reason, posts sometimes get jammed up in the interweb portal & it takes another post to push it through!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Interweb needs more horsepower


----------



## superdav721

New forge and blower.


----------



## TedW

Randy, my brain went number than usual with all the studying. I been working on the web design the past couple of days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Ok, ya gotz a picture of some metal. We NEED pictures of some flames & red hot metal!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

More horse power & a bigger blower!!!


----------



## TedW

And marshmallows!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You'll be able to forge that car with that sucker…..


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks guys. We start our new diet tomorrow. My wife spent a bunch of time making up individual salads, little snack bags with 1/4 cup of nuts or bell peppers and hummus. *sigh*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You can send me all your candy, ice cream and other junk food items!!!
Just trying to do my part to help!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that. Leave your window cracked tonight and I'll slip you a cheeseburger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm also sending some exlax chips to mix in the ice cream for Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been watching our local weather forecast all day. This morning they were calling for a 50% chance of snow tonight, from10:00pm until 6:00am. Every time I rechecked, the percentage would go down and the time frame was shorter. Now they are calling for a 0% chance of snow!!! Yea, ME!!! I won't have to get up at 4:00am to do a salting run!!! I'm a happy camper!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Be careful, Marty has been known to pass off tofu burgers with soy cheese as "real" cheeseburgers!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty SHHHHHHHHHHH!
Randy will be wanting his car.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I have been building the same stuff. that doesn't make for good video.
I think I will be touching annealing, relaxing, normalizing and tempering a bit more the next time. As promised.
The blower is so much better. I can listen to the shop radio while I am working.
I am almost out of coal and need to get some more. That will have to wait till the end of the month.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I figured your next video would be the building of my car!!! If not, I can wait.
I'm confident that your next video will be as informative as always!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Those BBQ tongs hanging under the forge are not approved for blacksmithing. Forging a new set of tongs would be a good project for ya! Still waiting to see the Dave made coal shovel. I got lots of projects lined up for you so you don't get bored. You could also make your own charcoal from wood! That's what they use in the horseshoers' forges in Brazil. Kinda looks like Mt. Vesuvious when they turn on the blower!


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Since the weekend is ending, I'm a gonna go to sleep…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

How was your day you ask… Well let me tell you. It started going south when I stopped at the gas station this morning. If that ain't bad enough in itself, I had a guy in a new F150 back into the quarter panel of the Z24. He wanted to blow it off like it was nothing. Then he couldn't believe that I would ask him for his insurance info, saying that he felt that I was going to screw him over on this minor damage. I assured him that I had no intention of screwing him over, however I was going to kick his @$$ right here in the f*(#ing parking lot if he didn't cooperate. Needless to say, I avoided going to jail and I'll be getting some estimates for repair tomorrow.

I have 800mg of ibuprofen and 3 dbl shots of cheap whiskey that gonna put this toothache and a bad day to bed…..

BTW, I need to remember to call the dentist tomorrow…..

Night All…..


----------



## superdav721

Andy I have a ton of stuff to build. Tongs are high on the list. Along with learning to forge weld. I am a cheep skate and find a lot of what I have. I did manage to uncover 10 20' sticks of 1 1/2 angle iron in the old barn. Now I have a lot of building material.
Marty check your email before you go to bed.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I am going to make that car. Just hold you horses.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Marty- Sorry your day sucked! Wrinkled your ride and a toothache in the same day…...tomorrow will have to be better! G'night all.


----------



## KTMM

Just in case you guys haven't entered, I keep up with these in hopes of winning….

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/lie-nielsen-giveaway.aspx


----------



## Bagtown

Finally stopped for the night.
Drove all over the Upper Penninsula this evening, peeking in windows and I still didn't find stumpy.
I think he's hiding.
Made 765 miles today.
tired.
night.


----------



## bandit571

I think you a little too far north of Stumpy, should have tried around the Bay city areas ( Flint, Saginaw, etc)

Of course, he could also be moonlighting as an Elf, over in Frankenmuth, Mich.


----------



## superdav721

be safe Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good "morning?" fellow inmates.
Sorry, I passed out last night after working in the shop for 6 whole hours.
I made a big heap of sawdust yesterday and pushed it quite a bit because today starts my chemo round of treatments - that's why I am up at this time. My granddaughter is coming with me today as she is off school, that'll be nice.
As for shop progress, well I got all the main assembly lumber cut for the last 2 mini benches, got the hardware together and found a few pieces of lumber to make a start on the shelves.. I also made a design change for all the minis and implemented it.
A lot of time was spent searching lumber I could use, I still need more, but I'm using whatever I have got - somewhere. It was a very good day for me production wise, but hell I was so tired after it.

Glad you are having a good trip so far Bags, be careful.
Randy, above is the answer to your question.
Ouch Marty, not your day.
Nice bowl Rich.
Nice to see you Rob.
Andy, Waylon and Willie can't be bad.

Everyone else have a great day and be careful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi again,
I thought I might pass along an observation I have made during my latest shop time.
I have been using my Milwaukee 18v L.Iron Impact driver a lot and I was to the point where I needed some replacement bits. I made the change from cheapo bits to Wera bits a while back, but WOW, look at their prices now, way beyond Rich's meager financial donation. Luckily I had a $20 gift card from a birthday or Christmas, so I used it to purchase a set of Impact Driver Bits made by Hitachi.
Hitachi does make some good products, especially at keen prices, and I have a Hitachi 10" saw blade (made in France) that I think is super value/performance.
The set I got in exchange for the gift card was:
*Hitachi 728699 Nickel Plated Impact Rated Torsion Bit Set, 35-Piece* for under $20









I have used some of the bits and was *very* impressed, hardened and plated and built for Impact wrench use. It can be a dilemma knowing which bits to purchase for Impact usage, but based on my experience, I can certainly recommend this Hitachi set.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Had you thrown a punch, its reciprocal punch would have dislodged your aching tooth! Saving you both time & money of a dentist visit!

Dave,
I know you'll get around to it! You are a compulsive workaholic!!!
But, just in case:









Andy,
Top of the mornin' to ya!

KTMM,
Thanks for the link! Sorry you didn't win. I will enjoy the prize!!!

Mike,
Glad your trip has started off well. Be careful out there…..
Not everyone has had the "Driver Training", that you have had!!!

Rex,
Sounds like you enjoyed your day!!!
I hope the "treatments" don't treat you so rough this time!!!

A tad chilly here this morning, 6 degrees, slated to warm all the way up to 16 degrees. The next few days will be veeeery fridged, lows below zero and single digit highs. Wednesday the forecast calls for NO temperature, maybe that a 0 degree high!!!

Good day to everyone else.
Take care, play nice, be safe!!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..the work week has officially started….........it's really *crisp* out there today…...be safe Bags….

Rex - nice progress in the shop yesterday and thanks for the tool tips…......I hope your treatment day goes uneventful and without too many side effects…...keep up the fight!

Dave - I'm going to have to see that forge operate to understand it…....looking forward to the video….

Marty - sorry about your *********************************** run in…......

Here is a diversion for those with a lot af money and time on there hands….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Great little "Off Road" adventure film!
Yeah, someone has too much time on their hands.
You would think, a log or two could be brought back for milling!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin all you Nubbers!
Today I am off to take 18 5th grade girls to SkyHigh, an indoor mega trampoline place. Floors and walls covered in huge trampolines.

Weare all off in my house for MLK Jr Day (or if you live in Virginia Bobby Lee's birthday)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I don't know about 18 screaming 5th grade girls, but as an ex-gymnast, That place sounds like fun!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy it is pretty cool. There are even trampolines on the walls so you can bounce up against them. They also have an area for playing dodge ball. You can also bounce in one area over a padded wall into a pit filled with foam blocks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Keep the front bumper pointing to the northwest…..


----------



## Bagtown

Will do Marty.
Made it to Ironwood, MI last night.
I was trying to drive through the really bad lake effect snow last night.
Good rest and on my way.
Shooting for Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan today.

Have fun in the shop fellas.

Mike


----------



## TedW

Mike, that's a lot of miles. Be safe out there!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Rest is a necessary evil on long treks such as yours!
May you only run into clear roads and NO vehicles or obstacles!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I loved that. I used to race RC semi professionally. That was a hoot.


----------



## superdav721

Rex and Mike be safe out there.


----------



## bandit571

All bummed out this morning! Lost the auction on a Seigley 4.5c plane! By a whopping(to me) $15 more than my highest bid.

Tea is getting cold, have to brew up another…..


----------



## Kreegan

Don't go to the dentist, Marty! Last time I did that, I paid 2100 dollars for a failed root canal and an ultimately pulled tooth. Dentists are crooks and cranks of the highest order!


----------



## Kreegan

Who wants the 6 lb bag of gummy bears I gotta get rid of?


----------



## Kreegan

Well, I've done enough "work" for the day. Time for a paid trip to Home Depot!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Are they "dancing gummy bears"???

Enjoy your Home Depot trip. Don't spend more than you're being paid though!!!

I used to get paid 40 hours a week to go to Home Depot!!! I was a "Vendor Rep" and then district manager for a company that maintained the electric department for HD, ie; didn't work for or get paid by HD directly. We would arrange/reset all the display bays and make sure pricing labels and specials were properly merchandised. I had 14 stores on Long Island with 8 to 10 reps in the field. Wasn't a bad job, until "Corporate" big wigs decided they wanted to visit one of your stores! Not FUN!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I agree. The tooth in question is a crown that was removed in order to do a root canal which in case a 2nd crown was applied. Now the tooth has broke away from below the crown causing me to loose the crown in question. Now the tooth is gonna be pulled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll pass on the gummies and just eat my left over pizza. (not papa murphy's)
I've been dealin' with insurance companys all morning. Got an estimate for $721. This isn't satisfactory to their insurance company. Now They want me to go to an adjuster of there choice to get an estimate. It just happens to be the collision center of the largest Chevy dealership in central Indiana. I hope they stick it to 'em at this point for jacking me around…..


----------



## Kreegan

That sucks, Marty. Hopefully it's not too bad. Mine's about healed now.


----------



## Kreegan

I got a quart of clear shellac and some 2 1/2" drywall screws. I was hoping to find t-bolts there, but no luck. I asked the guy, but he looked at me like I had 2 heads.


----------



## bandit571

Plan A: Shot down in flames, by $40! No Seigley 4.5c for me DRAT!
Backup plan A: ended five lousy minutes BEFORE I could shift the funds over to it. Five planes for $13, GONE!
Backup plane B: Ongoing..

Backup Plan C: Waiting around on "B", If I'm out bid on "B" soon enough, I can switch over to "C".


----------



## JL7

Rich - if you can live with 1/4"-20 t-bolts - head to the plumbing isle - toilet flange bolts…....cheap and plentiful…..otherwise, in my experience….HD has crap for hardware…....Menards at least has some specialty hardware, but it's hit or miss…..


----------



## JL7

Pass on the gummy bears also…...thanks. Enjoy your salad


----------



## DIYaholic

I really want my shop outfitted and setup utilizing MY tools & machines. Call it foolish pride, but it is kinda important to me. However, work on the metamorphosis MUST continue. SO, I broke out my housemates DeWalt 744 TS. I was able to rip some wood for a couple of shop projects.

I'm taking a union break while some glue dries and to surf the web. No luck on a donor TS motor, but progress on the "Dungeon to Lair" has/is being made. So all in all, not a bad day. Not sure how much more I will do, as I will need to get up early to plow/salt. We are forecasted to get up to 3" of snow with an overnight low of 7 degrees.

Time for the local TV news lead stories…...


----------



## superdav721

My daughters water BROKE!
BRB


----------



## DS

Ya' gotta be careful in the Winter 'cuz those pipes will freeze.
Good luck wid'dat broken water.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did it split into a Hydrogen and 2 Oxygen atoms???

I hope the delivery goes problem free!!!


----------



## JL7

Good luck Dave! I fear this day in my future!!


----------



## JL7

Mike - hope your journey is going well…...I just heard that they are closing school in Duluth tomorrow due to the cold…....and just to be clear….it's gotta be real cold for that to happen. This is likely a fact that you are well aware of…...travel safe…

It's really hard to imagine how cold -50 F really is…...


----------



## Gene01

KK was excellent! His daughter, who looked to be about 15, or so played the banjo and sung a few numbers with him. Show was over 2 hrs long including a 20 minute intermission. 
KK talked very little. All the songs he sung he wrote. Well, I didn't know it til then, but he and Shel Silverstien collaborated on quite a few.
For 76, he looked and sounded great!
He remembered all the words. Screwed up one time when he forgot to adjust his harmonica. Claimed his lips weren't long enough.
It was a great evening and we both enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Gene01

Went searching for one of my threads and it appears to have been lost. Wonder where it went. Probably hiding somewhere with DKV's avatar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I just arrived home after this long day. Everything went smoothly at the hospital and my granddaughter was fascinated.
Sandra has Cottage Pie cooking, as My daughter is expected to stay for supper when she comes to pick my granddaughter. Food Fight 

Realistically, I should get some shop time Wednesday as my last treatment of this session is tomorrow.

People looking for nuts, bolts or ANY hardware should always give Amazon a look. Amazon owns Small Parts Inc., that supply all industrial medical supplies, all at good prices, delivered in 2 days or an extra $3.99 for overnight.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Long pause for start of Food Fight. burp


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Stay alert, drive safe and stay WARM!!!

Gene,
Sounds like a good time had by all. Glad you had a good time!!!
If you posted something "naughty", they may have moved it to"XXX-LJs.com"!!!

Rex,
Glad things went well.
After the food fight, don't let the food linger on the floor…..
Rich will be on his hands and knees licking up the mess!
Wait, go ahead, let it linger, less cleanup for you!!!

Union Break, while glue dries…..
Oh, "This Old House Hour" is on…....


----------



## JL7

Gene - sounds like a good time was had by all…...nice.

Randy….where's the dungeon update? Did you run off to that padded room that DY was talkin' about??


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck with your grandchild, Dave! God bless.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for all the well wishes. It is her first so things are moving Sl o w…...
I am home and her mother is with her. Along with the rest of the famn damily. No where to sit and to many people.


----------



## Kreegan

My wife was in labor for 19 hours. It was brutal. Hope hers is better.


----------



## Kreegan

Good tip on the toilet flange bolts, jeff. Those like just what I need.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm gonna need a rubber room….
Putting up with my boss IS driving me crazy!!!

Dave,
If you weren't there for the conception…...
At least I hope you weren't, but you do live in the deep south!!!
Anyway, There's no need for you to be there for the labor.
Just get there for the delivery! (Or shortly after, as she will be medicated!!!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Be very careful utilizing "Flange Bolts" for WW jigs and such…..
You projects could "turn" out looking like [email protected]!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I'm always too late getting here but I see Jeff solved the T bolt dilemma. You guys in the frozen North be careful and try to stay warm. Now for a Shop Tip: never place a shellaced object in front of the furnace to help speed the drying along!!! A colossal mess! Looks like lots of sanding in my future. You would think I'd learn that there are no shortcuts! Dave- Best wishes for your daughter and grandbaby. Mine have both been C-sections so were done quick!


----------



## superdav721

I need a Valium


----------



## JL7

Hang in there Dave! Easy for me to say…....Sounds like she's in good hands…..

Andy - here's my shop tip for you….shellac drys fast all by itself!!

Rich - never mind Randy - toilet bolts will class up any project…...

Randy - I'll trade bosses…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll trade bosses, NO problem….
But I also want to trade salaries!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Short cuts only get you to other things quicker.
They really aren't time savers, as you usually have go back and spend more time on the job you rushed!!!

I woulda thought an old timer like yourself, woulda learned that by now!!!


----------



## JL7

Ok Randy…..do I get to drive the salt truck??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, here's wishing your daughter an event-less birth, You guys must be on the edge of your seats. wish you all well,-- take a lot of pics.

Oh Bags, make sure you don't lose your way and drive too far South. The state Welcome signs here have got to be taken seriously.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Yes you can drive the salt truck…...
And push the broadcast salt spreader…..
And operate the human powered hand actuated snow pusher…..
After all that, I'll even let you use the snow blower!!!!


----------



## JL7

How about I just drive the salt truck? Makes me tired thinking of those other things….. You know I sit behind a desk all day….you think you can handle that?? What do you know about rubber?


----------



## DIYaholic

Band,
Biscuit,
Tree,
Tires,
Condoms,
Checks,
I'd say plenty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I can sit and watch TV, surf the net, snack on junk food all day & night…..
I think I can handle a desk!!!


----------



## JL7

Hate to say…..Randy, you are over-qualified for my job…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If I'm over qualified for your job…..
When we switch, does the salary get bumped up?!?


----------



## Bagtown

Dave - hope all is going well.

I stopped for fuel in Duluth. JEBUS!! It war kold. They were talking about breaking cold temperature records that were set in 1963. Global warming my a$$.
Anyway, I drove the heck out of there.
I was going to cross back to Canada tonight, but I thought I'd stop early and get a good nights sleep and head out bright and early tomorrow morning.
I stopped in Minot North Dakota.
Saw a beautiful sunset just as I got out onto the plains. Wow. Beautiful country here.

When I checked in, the guy asks me what the official language was in Canada. So I told him that there are two official languages, English and French. Then he asked me what country I was born in then? So I told him Canada. He looked kind of funny at me like he didn't believe me. I asked what the problem was. He said my accent sounded like I was born in the states. I was about to ask him what country he was born in? India or Pakistan? cause he didn't sound like he was from here… but somebody came along and interrupted us….

Rex, someday I'm going to make it to Texas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear all is going well Mike…..

Dave, The first drink's on me…..

Rich, I gotta tell ya man, your second head looks like a pug…..

Andy, Sometimes it's better to toss it in the furnace and start over…..

Shut up Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Whatcha doin with the T-bolts???


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Glad the trek is going well!
Keep it that way!!!

Marty,
How is the kitchen goig?

Dave,
Hang in there…..
There only young 'uns for what 5 - 10 - 30 years!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ham & beans & cornbread tonight. Now starting to pay the price.

Got to get up early tomorrow, got a "date" with Ebay. Might wind up with a new toy, er tool…..

Randy: Ready to compare dungeons yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another cabinet up tonight. Probably won't get much done tomorrow. Temps are at 9 and falling, besides, gotta deal with insurance adjusters tomorrow and get the car serviced and trip worthy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

1 - 2 - 3 push


----------



## boxcarmarty

Getting posts to go thru here is like having a baby…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off here too. Gotta get up early and beat bandit out of a new toy, er tool…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
My dungeon is slowly but but surely transitioning into a lair.
I think your dungeon is more authentic!!!

Marty,
Are you having sympathy pains for Dave???


----------



## bandit571

I think I have an hour's head start. Just got through heating up the Bathroom, using "Natural Gas Heat"

Going to spend most of tomorrow building a small Dinette Table for the Kitchen. Might take awhile, NO TABLESAW available. Might be a lot of handtoy, er tool work. Tapered legs, or round ones…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
We're at 10 degrees, going down to 3 degrees overnight. Tomorrows high will be 4 degrees and dropping to -9 degrees after that!!!
Yeah, it's gonna be frostbite weather!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
TMI, on the heating situation!

Tapered or Round….
Carved cabriolet!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That crossed my mind but I've got a lot of time in it and don't have any more Ipe to build another so I'll be sanding! Dave- No word for the past 2 hours. Hope things are going OK. I'll have to check back tomorrow as it's past my bedtime. G'night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not all (there)....
but good night Andy.


----------



## TedW

Good night Marty, Andy, and the rest of you lightweights. The night shift is just started and the midnight crew is standing by, armed and ready. And I'm happy to say I'm not one of them.

Good night, all….


----------



## bandit571

Hey Dave, watch out for BUFFs out there at Minot. Them eight engined bombers call the place HOME.

BUFFs? Big, Ugly, Fat, .........Fellows ;-)) aka, B-52s


----------



## bandit571

means that it is past Ted's Curfew…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It's a school night, so Ted needs to adhere to his bedtime schedule!!!

Come to think about it…
I do too!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

No baby yet.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the comments.
I still need a Valium. To much coffee.


----------



## exelectrician

To William with the sore toe, and boots that hurt. I get that prob when I eat too much red meat and tomato paste on pizza. Doc diagnosed gout. 
Take lots of antiinflammatory pills, at first to get the swelling down then adjust your diet. Go on-line and do you own research on what to eat. Good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What's the word?

Went to bed at Midnight, was rudely awoken by a call from the boss man at 2:30am. Went out salting at 3:00am, finished up at 6:30am. Another tough 3.5 hour day!!!

For some reason my eyes won't stay open! Anyone know why???

I'll nap for a bit, then head to the shop, to work on shop fixtures and the like!!!

Now then, where did I put my pillow???


----------



## boxcarmarty

2* here…..

Dave, Did ya pass out???

Mike, Did ya oversleep…..

Randy, Are ya dead yet???


----------



## TDDonn

Stumpy;
Just purchased "WS300 Deluxe Sharpening System" Plans. Where can I find the JET bar for the top ? I might be looking in all the wrong places. Or is it still available ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wow electrician.
You done some reading to undig that one.
I'm still having off and on issues with that. 
I do eat a lot of red meat, so maybe I do need to check into that more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Bye all.
I'm going to the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

TDDonn, Welcome to LumberJocks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a newbie in the house. Everybody wake up and say hay…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

hay


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….HAY!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all its another day in paradise 
TDDonn welcome i think i found mine on amazon i think ,its a good set up and use it all the time but i have the bar but have not used it yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike keeping you in a prayer stay safe its all over the weather down here about the cold snap up your way and dont text and drive


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave pray all goes well with the little mother and baby , take a deep breath and a shot, it will soon be over


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lots of post sense the last time i was on here going to try and read them ,hope Rex and Marty have been civil never mind on that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, expectant granddads and Randy.
exeltrician, Gout? wow, that used to be a rich man's ailment through living off the fat of the land, and William has it.  amazing.
TDDon, welcome. Hay, Stick around, you can become "Wild and Crazy Guys" just like us.
No morning Ham again, almost feel naked.
Dave, we need minute by minute updates.

Well I'm of to the last phase of currents treatment schedule, the dreaded shot. :-(. Weather cold again here, supposed to be better tomorrow, perhaps I'll get some shop time then.

Ebryone have a great day, even Marty. Be safe and have some fun.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! I think the weather has caught up to me and given me the crud. I'm still at work though. I gotta keep Roger in gum and girlie mags.

Safe driving, Mike. You're hitting the really boring part of the drive now. Stay awake.

Dave you got a new grandkid yet?

The t-bolts are to correct my design flaw on my Wolverine knockoff. I need a way to attach the arm at the front too.


----------



## superdav721

No baby yet. Baby is in position. Dilated 1 cm. Slow !
Shoot me!
please!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Calm down Dave.
Rich, thanks for hanging in there just for me, I'm flattered. My latest mag "Old age and how to handle it" was not the girlie mag I thought it would be….bummer


----------



## Gene01

Hang in there Dave! 
Your daughter must be miserable about now.


----------



## DIYaholic

TDDonn,
Welcome to LJs, where everyone is nuts about wood!
Another special welcome to "The Stumpy Asylum, where everyone is just nuts!!!

Dave,
Did you bring your "Roy" grease box?....
That would lube things up and speed the delivery along!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey TDonn!
We are not all crazy. Some of us are just demented.

Rex, I sincerely hope the shot's effects are not as bad as you envision.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I can't believe I'm gonna say this; Eddie is right!!! Don't text and drive!!!
Should you not listen, then your text should read something like this:
*odeo ko ieiue 95sll hsujkd* Because you are *keeping your eyes on the road!!!*

Rex,
Have a shot of Bailey's instead!

William,
Are you making another marble machine or your Train???

Marty,
How are them train wheels coming along???

Mornin' everyone else!
Be good, be careful, be the *WOOD!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Break out the interweb closet auger! Things are getting backed up!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Tomorrow, it might actually crack the 0 degree barrier again. Looking like no wood will be worked or turned by me for awhile. :-(


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
A little chill in the air shouldn't stop you!
Just remember, frozen wood is just another type of hardwood!!!

The sun keeps peeking in my window uninvited! So rude of it to interupt my nap time!!!

If I can't nap, I may as well head to the shop…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

WooHoo, It's up to 12*.....

Oil changed, car checked out for pretrip, gotta go back to get belt replaced, got body shop estimate…..

new countertops are in, not ready for them yet, need a nap…..


----------



## Kreegan

It's not the frozen wood that's the problem, it's the frozen tools. Anything metal that I pick up when it's this cold just sucks all the heat out of my hands. I need tools made out of some space age plastic or ceramic or something.

Two days into this diet and I'm already sick of salad…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, What are you doin' for nuts on your T-bolts???


----------



## boxcarmarty

pass the plunger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This probably wouldn't be a good time to tell you I had a *REAL* tenderloin about the size of a dinner plate, american cheese, drug thru the garden, with a bit of mustard. It's so much sammich that the dog has to help me eat it…..


----------



## bandit571

Wabbit Food? Wabbit Food? Maybe some good old Ham& Bean Soup, with a couple big chunks of fresh-baked Corn Bread?

Wabbit Food, YUCK.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a breakfast buritto for lunch, or maybe it was brunch. NO lunch, it ain't the weekend!

Glue is drying.
Real job workshop/garage is warming up.
LJs has been surfed.
Time to unclamp and do another glue up.
Then it's out to the work workshop and replace/repair a spring on the plow.

I wonder how long it'll take the work workshop to climb from 10 degrees to 55 degrees???

If we were meant to eat rabbit & rodent food, why did we get the intellegence to build guns and slaughter houses???

See ya when I see ya….


----------



## Kreegan

I have a bunch of star knobs that I'm going to use on the t-bolts. They're 1/4 20. Rockler had their hold downs on sale 2 for 10 when I went on Sat. I guess I should have gotten a couple more.

I think I'm going to have to bring all my sharpenable tools in the house and have a sharpening fest while I wait for it to heat up. I need something to do other than surf the net and buy tools and kits I can't use right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You could go for a run, that would warm you up!!!

Glue is drying.
Work workshop/garage is war.
Time to go fix a plow, as oppossed to fixing to plow!!!

TTFN…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
How is the trek going?

Dave,
WORD?


----------



## Kreegan

At some point today, I'm going to go pickup my shelves to be:

http://www.bidbmomn.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bidbmo3/2335

Cost me a whopping 6 bucks with taxes and fees. I already got some tubafores to use for the frames. I lost out on the other dimensional lumber I bid on. Once it gets past 10 bucks, it's too rich for my blood.


----------



## Gene01

Lunch. My own Mexican scramble recipe.
3 eggs beaten with a bit of half and half
1/2 small can of Spam, diced.
1/2 small can of green chilis
Feta cheese
Some Homemade Habanero salsa.
Chocolate milk shake.
Nap


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for being thrifty Rich. I do take interest in yours and mine finances. Just hope you don't end up so tight that your ass squeaks when you walk.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
We have a not-for-profit "ReStore", that sells donated, used building materials. I get some great deals there, as I used to volunteer there. I get all sorts of stuff, even some tools & machines. It is hit or miss, but when something good shows up, I buy it, as I WILL find a use for it. That is how I'm outfitting my shop with cabinets, benches, DC metal ducting, shelves and the list goes on and on and on…..

Rex,
I see the doctors are done probing your orifices! Did they stick it to ya???


----------



## superdav721

OK let me update you guys as much as I know. Her water broke yesterday. The baby (Ayrabella) is in the ready to go position. The mother ( Michaella) is doing well. They have given her a lot of antibiotics. She is 34 weeks. The doctor wants the baby to stay in as long as it can. They are looking to see if there is enough fluid for the child to stay in the mother. There may be a problem with the child's lungs if she comes to early. There is discussion of educing if there is not enough fluid.
The fluid is the child's environment to protect if from harm.


----------



## superdav721

I did manage to put something together. Between pacing the floor.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/stop-dogs-forge/
Thanks for the prayers and kind words guys.


----------



## TedW

Honey, I'm home!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Randy, I'm working on neither presently.
I got sidetracked, again.
I've been working most of yesterday and today on moving my old Craftsman bandsaw. I'm mounting it to a table and setting it up as a sander now with the intentions of eventually making a sharpening setup I have thought up. It's going to be great, or a complete disaster. You know things have gotten interesting when I have made drawings of an idea on paper.

Dave,
When it's time it will be time. Untill then, have a drink, have a smoke, have another drink. Then, have another drink. If after all that the baby is not here and you're too worried, keep having drinks until one or the other of those problems eliminates itself. 
Now, with all the birth problems your daughter is having with this child, I have to tell you a story.
You've met my son William, the one that is named after me, the one that is a damn genius with book learning? His mother's water broke and she was in labor with him for four days. She was early and having complications, much the same as your daughter is having now. It wound up the he turned over again, wrapping the cord around his neck, and they had to quickly do an emergency C-section. He was without oxygen long enough that the doctors told us there was a 99% chance that he would have retardation issues. You've met him and know this. There is nothing slow about that child. He is smarter than you and I combined. Now if I could just teach him some common sense.
My point is this.
When it comes to being born and dying, there is nothing noone can do. It is always in the hands of the Lord. It is only what happens between birth and death that we have any control over in any way, shape or form. Therefore, those two times in life, all you can do is pray to God and let him take care of it. 
My prayers will be with ya'll. I expect a text or phone call when the baby is born.


----------



## TedW

I got to play with some wood today… built a couple of small soffits. Yep, genuine yellow pine.. the dimensional stuff. Then wrapped them in drywall and mudded. Tomorrow I'll install the cabinets. Still have to do a little mud work and finish up some electrical, but then I'll probably run out of stuff to do in the kitchen, in which case I'll start on painting the rest of the apartment. I know you've all been dying to know this, so you can ease back off the edge of your seats now.

Dave, glad to know everything's going well with your daughter and the new young un.

Marty, I'll be right over with the plunger. You just wait right there. Or better yet, go out and watch the mail box.

Rex, hang in there. We'll wait patiently on your next shop bench updates. Marty will probably be waiting by his mail box.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You were out???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and Randy, the job of moving the badsaw should have been about, at the most, a half day job, and I've been on it two days.
Does that tell you how I'm doing with things?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you sure you ain't named after him???


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to finish gluing on the edge banding for a shop counter/bench. Tomorrow I'll router it flush and chamfer the top and bottom edge. Then it is onto building the base/support. Installation should be complete in another month or so!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, 
Dave knows what I'm talking about.
In my house, there are three williams.
There is myself, William Sr..
There's William II, with the same middle name as I.
Then there's William C. He has a different middle name and is named after my Great Grandfather.
To further confuse some people…........
Some of my family has always called me Billy.
Don't ask. I hate being called that, but some of the immediate family has called me that all my life.
Then I also have a son whose actual name is Billy.

So, if you don't know all the nicknames in my house,
It is funny.
If you just say William, myself and two of my sons will usually answer if we're in hearing distance.
If you say Billy, myself and one of my sons will usually answer if we're in hearing distance.

Now, do you got all that?
Who's on first?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and if you go to the family reunion, there ire three cousins that will be there whose names are William as well. 
Then there's mention of a grandfather, a great grandfather, and two uncles as well who all have the name William.
So, we have a habit in my family of calling Williams by their first and middle initial.
For example, I'm William D. One of my sons is William C. The other son is William D 2.
That doesn't work at the reunion though because the middle name that starts with D is the most common of the variant. So we just all answer just so we can confuse everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you William and all the rest of you guys.
Now for the joke.
William what are the last names of the milk man, letter carrier and paper boy?


----------



## bandit571

Almost like "Larry" and his brothers 'Daryll" and "Daryll"?


----------



## DIYaholic

William D.,
I got it. Not that I'll ever remember it all.
Then again, I don't think I'll be attending any of your family reunions either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Larry, Daryll & Daryll ain't in Mississippi! There here in Vermont, along with Bob Newhart!!!


----------



## bandit571

Dave: I have FIVE grandBrats around the area. And one Step-grand Brat. Somedays, you just want to lock the doors, just for a little peace and quiet. Of course, as a Grandpa, you are required to spoil them rotten, and then send them back home to terrorize the parents.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: I have FIVE grandBrats around the area. And one Step-grand Brat. Somedays, you just want to lock the doors, just for a little peace and quiet. Of course, as a Grandpa, you are required to spoil them rotten, and then send them back home to terrorize the parents.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I don't know their last names, but I'm pretty sure all three of their first names are probably William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, I have two grandchildren that belong to my oldest son.
They never come around, so I barely know them.
My next to the oldest and his wife are expecting though,
So maybe I'll have a grandchild that'll be around more soon enough.
I've always told my kids though that I'm going to be different with the grandchildren,
I'm going to load them up on chocolate and sugared down coffee and send them back home to their mamas and daddys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All I can say is that the Days in *********************************** land were a VERY close knit family, so close in fact that some moved out of Louisiana, but those were other Days. Some went to Australia, hence "G'Day", some went into the motel business - Day's Inn, some stayed plain Jane *********************************************, Day dreaming of another Day called Tom Orrow.


----------



## superdav721

Wooo 
The Grand Pooh Bah has spoken.
All hail the Pooh


----------



## Bagtown

William, you lost me in that whole name confusion. 

Dave, hang in there, and like William said, have a smoke. Light a pipe.

Randy, what makes you think I was texting and driving?

Well I made it to Edmonton Alberta. Staying at an old friends place tonight.
The last leg is a six hour drive north from here tomorrow.
I'm holding up pretty good.


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, there's a ReStore in the cities too, but I haven't been there yet. BMO is across the street from my wife's work, so it's just too convenient. I've gotten several hundred board feet of lumber from them for less than twenty bucks all told. Walnut, cherry, maple, cypress and lots of oak. I got 3 maple veneer solid core exterior doors from them for 1.30. I used those doors to make my lathe table, a tool shelf and my grinding station. I'll have to check out the ReStore some day.

I'm praying for your daughter and granddaughter, Dave. Take care.


----------



## Kreegan

Bah! The hamster powering the site must be napping again…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Almost there….
You left your wallet on the dresser! Your gonna have to go back to get it!!!

Rex,
So is the meaning of GDay mate, incestuous?

Rich,
Bargains are the best way to outfit the shop. It leaves monies for tools, machines and *WOOD!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry William, I picked you as tonight's victim. lol
Got back this afternoon from the last shot of the treatment schedule, went by HD and picked up some 1×2, 1×3 and 1×4 firring strips form their scrap pile @ 50c a piece. They were all between 6 and 7 ft long, they are only for that shelving, nothing fancy needed.
Got home and Sandra looked at me and told me my face was all blotchy bright red, and it sure was, first effect from the Jab?

Tomorrow and the next day promises shop time where I am determined to finish off ALL the four minis to a state where I can make use of them. Not worried about appearance, it's function I need.

Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Rex are you still getting 24 to 48 hours before the side effects kick in?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, you know the whole of this treatment thing is so erratic as to when and how much side effects I get, you can play the guessing game but you can never get it right.
The next 2 days look like good weather days that would work well for me at the shop, but of course I really don't know if I get hung up with side effects. It's mind over matter for me at the moments, just like William has to do sometimes.
What ever I get to do at the shop is a big plus.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No problem Rex.
I don't mind the ribbing.

I'm off to bed fellas.
It's been a long day.
It seems to me the day I get the least done seem like the longest.


----------



## superdav721

Roger I hope you win.
You sir are a strong man.
So take a bath!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go out and make sure the truck would start in this cold. It hasn't been started in about a week and a half. It was a bit sluggish but it started. Have to go get my counter tops and Formica tomorrow. Was up there today but was in the car…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I take a bath each time I sign on to Ljs.
Every time I get to the shop and smell the sawdust, I have won.


----------



## superdav721

Ya gata crank em every now and then Marty.
You keep that cold stuff up there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thanks for sending the arctic air my way!!!
Make sure to pick up a microwave, while getting the counters. You'll need to be able to heat up anything going onto the frozen food counter!!!

William,
G'day,er night!

Rex,
While your building your benches, can you build the base of mine??? Thanks, I'll return the favor, sooooomeday!!!

Dave,
Have you worn a hole in the floor yet???


----------



## superdav721

Yes 
I came home, girls at home. I dont leave my girls by themselves.
Betty is at the hospital and everything is the same. If I go to work tomorrow. My concentration will be zero.


----------



## TedW

I didn't cut enough angle on the outer lid, so it won't open. Also look at that crappy cut… I need either a better saw or more practice - I think both. I have more of this red, sweet smelling wood that I forget what it's called, so I'll probably give it another shot tomorrow.










I started to make a grease box the other day but decided I need a marking guage to mark it with, so I made that instead. While I was at it I built myself a scroll saw. I'm ready to build that 7' tall clock now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trd,
Nice shop additions!!!
Don't worry about not being able to open the grease box…..
You'll never run out, if you can't open it, you use the wax/grease!!!


----------



## superdav721

Nice Ted. I had to rasp my upper lid a little to get it to open. Gently and ti will still click. a great gauge and saw as well. You the tool making man. Small projects like that are great fun. You aught to see my first marking gauges. I tried them with a french dowel locking mechanism. They almost worked.
Seriously those are cool.
Now how do you sign or touch your work.
You need a makers mark on those.


----------



## superdav721

How is this


----------



## TedW

Randy, who you calling a Trd?

I have about 6 cans of wax, as I get it from projects for customers but never use it much. But I want one of them fancy boxes like Dave made, because then I'll be classy.

Dave, I usually mark my projects with random chisel, saw or hammer marks. If you hold it in the sun at just the right angle with one eye closed and the other eye squinted, then it sorta looks like my name, but more like the way Ranty spelled it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trd, er Ted,
I fixed the typo, but had to go back and break it. I didn't want people to get confused about your post!
They may have incorrectly thought you were crazy…...
I'll leave that for you to prove all on your own!!!


----------



## superdav721

I cant sleep.
Crap….................................................````````````````````````````````````````...................................


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@@@**^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%(((((((((((((((((((((++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++PPppppPpppPPpppPppppPPPPPPPppppppppPZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz
ok im done


----------



## superdav721

<


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I wish I could say "I feel your pain", but I can't…...
I don't (won't) have any kids (Grandkids) and I'll also sleep quite peacefully tonight! SORRY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've much to do tomorrow! I guess at this point I should say TODAY, so I need to curl up with a less than fluffy pillow and let Jay Leno's guests put me to sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Crap, I woke up too early again, just after 3 am. Bummer, need more sleep than that. But hey, I'm so wound up about getting to the shop today to do something, it's a wonder I'm not down there already.
My latest builds of those mini/tool benches/tables really is confusing because they are not really what you envision, so a better name descriptor would be Mobile Tool Stations, because they will allow me to select and move the tools I need for a project into a location that has all the tools I need for a project right at hand in a working area. It will be easy to reconfigure for each different project, which in some cases can be done just outside the shop. It's kinda like a re-tooling for a new production run.
Part of the shop will be be a parking lot where only tools not needed on a project will reside until another project calls for a different tools, hence Chinese Fire Drill time. True, there are tools that cannot be moved all over the place and consideration of their static position must be carefully considered. I think I have most of it worked out and I'll soon be able to take the whole sheebang out on a test drive.

Well, I had better get a cup of coffee, read posts and the news and check if my SS check hit the bank.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....

Ted, nice looking little projects there…....great to see stuff coming out of the shop…...the red wood looks like Padauk…good luck…...

Dave and Roger…....hope you both have a great day even without sleep…....

Mike…...drive safe….the last stretch!

It broke the zero mark yesterday and we made it to 1* above….....so things are lookin up! Gotta go to work…...have a great day all…...


----------



## Kreegan

When I was a freshman in high school, me and a couple of friends were getting a ride from one of their older brothers. He stopped at a light and yelled "Chinese Fire Drill!" and jumped out the car and start running around it. None of us had any clue what he meant, so we just sat there in shock. He got back in the car and took off. No one said a word. Him because he was mad at us for what he thought was trying to make him look like an ass, and us because we all thought he'd done lost his mind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That Padauk looks like redwood. I can't believe Randy called you a turd…..

Rich, If you were a bit more active back in high school with those Chinese fire drills, your wife wouldn't have you on a diet now. I'm just saying…..

Dave, Are you asleep???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have a patent on that makers mark. I stamp it on all of my cookies before eating them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning frozen Misfits & Misfires!!!

A fridged few days here in the northeast! Todays high will be -2 degrees. I think I'll stay indoors!!!

Hot coffee is being consumed, awaiting it's effects to take hold. May even ingest some sustanence, beore heading to the shop.

Today I'll complete profiling the bench/counter and also install french cleats. I may have to venture out to the garage and sort through the tubafores and bring some into the shop to thaw out. Need them for the bench/couter base/support.

Dave,
I hope you are able to concentrate at work today!

Rex,
Go attack those mobile machine work stations! Gotta strike while the irons hot. Oh wait, that phrase is on reserve for Dave. You just git, while the gettin's good!!!


----------



## Gene01

Terrible news.
Another species approaching extinction due to altered habitat.
Bloomberg


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I think in this case…..
Clear cutting IS a good thing!!!
BTW: I have been a strong advocate of this practice for decades!!!


----------



## Gene01

Well Randy, You know that if just one species is eradicated, global warming will be exacerbated, the earth will tilt on it's axis and the grey wolf will die off.
I mean, look at what happened after the Do Do went extinct.
Personally, I like the old kerosene, fire and ice pick method. Far more sporting, and environmentally sensitive.


----------



## superdav721

I didn't go to work. Marty had me LMAO


----------



## Kreegan

I was scrawny in high school. I actually gained weight when I went to basic training. I didn't start putting on weight till I tore a disc in my back 9 years ago and couldn't be as active as I'd been before then. I was a dumbass and didn't follow the doctor's restrictions and kept reinjuring my back. It's just all been downhill from there.

This week over with yet? What an assbeating. Snow this morning, so of course the roads turned into Driving Miss Daisy. Salads for lunch and dinner again today. 2 salads a day just ain't natural.


----------



## TedW

Padauk… that's it! I knew I had some Padauk but I didn't know which one it was. Now I don't know what the one I thought it was is.

Marty, you must eat some really big cookies - that maker's mark is about 3 feet wide and bent out of rebar.

Well gang, I overslept, had my coffee and caught up on what you guys are up to here. Time to stop wasting time and get me self off to work. Installing cabinets today.

Later Gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Can you fire up your forge and blow the heat up here to Vermont??? PLEASE!!!

Gene,
Survival of the fittest is a natural process, many a species are long gone. Biodiversity is a never ending process. I'm willing to take my chances with global warming, if it means I don't have to floss after….
Well, you get my point!!!

Rich,
I have slipped a few disks in my past…..
I used to play DJ, back in my bartending days! Well really, I was more of a (cassette)tape dispenserer!!!

Marty,
I thought the TWT was your makers mark, I wasn't sure what it stood for. Can you let me know which of these are correct; "Turd With Tools", "Tight Wad Tinkerer", "Totally Whipped Teatotaler", "Tracking With Trains"??!!!


----------



## JL7

Ted - you'll know it's Padauk if you're hands turn red after sanding…....kinda like eating Cheetos…....except red…..

Cool Rockler story…....and it pays to ask…..the click-n-carve machine I bought in December on sale for $1199 is now $999 in the February flyer…....a quick phone call got me a $200 gift card even tho it was past the 30 day mark…..pretty cool on Rockler for sure…....

Now, more stuff I don't need for the shop…...


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
But all that protein will be lost.


----------



## Kreegan

That's pretty sweet, Jeff. I love Rockler. Just wish their selection was as good as Woodcraft.

Picked up my plywood today. What I'd thought was 6 or 7 sheets of plywood was actually 14 sheets of 2' x 4' 3/4" plywood. Not bad for 6 bucks.  I'll have to make a few shelves, which means I'll need more wood and tools to put on them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Good for you (& the shop capitol assets inventory)!!! Rockler did a nice thing, as oppossed to the typical "corporate" thing!

Gene,
The protien would not be "lost", just broken down to it's component atoms and moved along the chemistry assembly line!!!

Rich,
Great news and a nice little surprise. Gotta have storage space to add to the shop equipment, tool and supplies inventory!!!

Taking a quick lunch break. No it's not rabbit & rodent food! Sorry Rich!!!
I'm all set up to start profiling the bench/counter edge banding. It takes sooooo long to get things ready to go, when the shop is in disarray and not properly setup. That IS changing though…....


----------



## bandit571

So, where are the Stogies? Make mine an A&C Grenediers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
With health concerns & shop safety (dust & burning embers don't mix well), Dave is going to gift out "smokeless electronic stogies"! You know, like the smokeless cigarettes!!!

I was on a "Union Break" (a real smoke, not some electronic gizmo), but alas, I must return to makin' saw dust…..


----------



## Kreegan

I got the plywood put away and reorganized my turning blanks. Now it's time to actually make some sawdust/shavings. :-D


----------



## StumpyNubs

I PM'd TDDonn- but anyone else who wants to know…

I got my Jet bar at Woodcraft. A Tormek bar would work too (Jet and Tormek jigs are the same size) as would 12mm bar stock. But good luck finding that in the US!


----------



## JL7

Fun with Curly Maple…..before and after…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*MAN I love curly maple! One of the most beautiful woods around!*

Any of you guys know *Paul Moore*? He owns a company called Stockroom Supply, which is known mostly for their V-Drum sander kits and some pretty sweet band saw accessories. Anyway, you might know him because he's the guy who does the "Crazy Canadian Woodworker" videos on Youtube.

Anyway, I just worked out a deal to have his character on Blue Collar Woodworking. I'm pretty excited about it because his stuff is hilarious. I'm going to start him out by featuring some of the videos he already has on Youtube, edited down to a 2 or 3 minute segment on future episodes. Maybe every month or so.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stuumpy that going to be great he one of my favorites too didnt know he owned Stockroom Supply ,have looked at his stuff and he has some good deals ,going to wait till you roll out your sander then hopefully ill be ready to build one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats a good deal from Rockler always had good dealing with them myself , $200 your mind is spining now


----------



## Kreegan

I am not at all ashamed to admit that I wear a mad bomber hat just like Paul Moore's in my shop. Sweet collaboration, Stumpy! Looking forward to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Fun with CURLY…....
Moe & Larry!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news Stumpy….
As that means less air time of you!!!

Eddie,
What did Marty do that has you avoiding us here???

Rich,
I get the hat thing. But what are you ashamed of???


----------



## superdav721

Nice looking wood Jeff.
What ya building? 
OK The doctor has kept her in the hospital. He is going to try to keep the baby in as long as possible. There is enough fluid to sustain the baby. The doctor will readdress inducing Monday. If she doesn't come before then.
I am home alone. Normally I cant wait to get outside when the wife and girls are home. It is me, pepper the dog, the bird, safety cat and the TV. Contrary to popular belief I don't like being alone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich heres a diet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MYiV4-qDR_Y#t=20s

or was that Randy thats on a diet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Dave its all going to work out ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i havent been avoiding Marty but Him and Rex said i was a mutt , or was that Bandit ,i think it may have been stumpy no it wasnt him he always saying something crazey .no it was Rich wait it wasnt Rich it was Ted no no hes in Chicago it came from up north above Arkansaw ,never mind i got to go and finish with spraying this finish sure wish i hadnt lost that mask where that cap to the glue bottle


----------



## geoscann

Stumpy that 12mm bar stock in flint at mid state nut and bolt has that stuff is in stock also taylor steel at the north side of flint they have it aiso.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I would go ahead and try Eddies video diet rabbit & rodent food proccessing technique! After producing a "salad", your appetite will be gone, once you look at & smell it!!! Gauranteed weight lose system!!!

Stumpy & Geo,
Why would 12mm stock be so difficult to locate in Michigan? I thought Canada uses the metric system!!!

Jeopardy, dinner and slack time has come to an end…..
More SHOP time…...


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Randy and Eddie…....actually didn't know that Curly, Moe and Larry did woodworking….....but that kinda seems like me in the shop some days….....

Dave - break out the Swansons dinner ….... (or not) ...... The Doctors got this down to a science…... but I feel your pain…..I have a daughter who will be 20 in a couple of months…....I prefer to wait awhile to deal with your current situation….. take deep breathes and exhale slowly…...

The Curly Maple is part of the furniture project…..I'll be stuck on this project for awhile yet…..mainly since I make it up as I go….....

And Rich…....I stopped at the Re-Store in New Brighton a couple months ago….hit or miss for sure, and at that time, it was all miss…....looks like you got a good haul of plywood for $6…....

Rex…..hope you are feeling fine and in the shop…...........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need help.
Rich, I know you do a lot of turning.
Maybe you're the man for the job.








Ever since I turned the shallow bowl for the marble machine, that other piece of cedar that was from the same chunk has been staring at me, trying to make me feel guilty for neglecting it. So today I decided I wanted to try and do something with it.
I have a cheap lathe, but I think with practice, and some learning, I can learn to turn bowls on it. When I bought this lathe used, I also bought a four jaw chuck from the same guy (KTMM aka Lucas). I had never used it until today though.
To start with, I mounted the block on a plate that has holes in it for screws and roughed out the outside of the bowl. In anticipation of using the jaw chuck, I also turned a raised ridge on the bottom side.








I started with this setup because I thought it would be best. I read ther instructions (yes, I do that every now and then) and mounted the bowl onto these jaws. It spun up fine. Since everything was balanced good already, I spun it up to 1500 RPMs, about mid range for my lathe. 
Soon after touching the tool to wood though, it threw my bowl and hit me right smack in the middle of my forehead. 
So I remounted it, this time with the rubber "feet" on the outside of the ridge, since I'd done it on the inside the first time. I got a little further this time, but the bowl threw off again. At least this time it went away from me.
Each time, I tightened it up as tight as I was comfortable doing without beaking some wood. 








So next I backed up and decided to try these jaws because there are ridges on it I thought would better grip the wood. This is the jaws I turned the bowl with. This one worked great, but it also mars up the wood where those ridges grip the wood. 
So, I'd like to hear any pointer on using the first set of jaws I showed above. The rubber feet I think would be better for bowls. What am I doing wrong though.
I have several thoughts.
Cedar too slick? Need to rough it up some?
Need to make ridge thicker so I can tighten it up more?
Need to make the ridge taller so I can installed the feet deeper? The instructions say at least 3/16" on, I was a little more than a 1/4".
Speed too fast?
HEEEEEELP!!!

Anyway, I did get my bowl done. 
I only finished it with Danish Oil, so it isn't fit for food. It was only for practice though. Besides, when I made the bowl for the marble machine, my wife made a comment that a small bowl would be nice on her dresser for earrings she doesn't feel like putting away at the moment (she loves cedar). So this bowl was for her anyway.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff_ You always come up with the most amazing wood. How do you find it? Dave- Keep us posted as to the birthing status. William- That's why I don't think I want a lathe! Man, you coulda been killed! Lets be careful out there. The cedar bowl turned out really cool but not sure it is worth the risk!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No worries gfadvm.
Cedar is a soft wood. 
There's no way it hurt my hard head.

I do wear a full face sheild when turning though.
My ugly mug couldn't handle getting hit and being made any worse.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Jeff does come up with some amazing wood.
I'm going to sneak over to his house one night and rob him.

"It's the funniest thing officers.
The shop doors were ripped right off,
But all the thief took was wood."


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you're ok, well as ok as you can be!!!
I know you said you read the instructions…...
But did you read the english version???

Jeff,
I just wanted to show you some Curly, no not short & curlies!!!

Andy,
I think you should drop into the delivery room and show 'em how it's done!!!

Paste wax is dry, Gotta go finish up the "Wax on, Wax off" thing…...


----------



## JL7

Nice bowl William - glad you didn't kill yourself…!

Andy - the curly is from the same lot as the birdseye and it came from a grandma…....you commented on the post almost a year ago…...click.


----------



## Kreegan

William the jaws with the rubber feet are called Cole jaws. You use them for finishing the bottom of the bowl after you turn the inside. The order I do bowls in is a faceplate for shaping the outside and bottom, plus putting either a foot or a recess on to hold in the scroll chuck. Then put the wood in the scroll chuck. If you have dovetail jaws they work a lot better to not mark up the wood. If not, then one thing I've done is wrapped the foot in a piece of shelf liner, no more than twice around. If you do that make sure the jaws hold it tight, but dont crank it down super hard. Once you have it in the scroll chuck, do the inside and upper part of the outside. When you're done with that, then you move to the Cole jaws to do the bottom and lower part of the outside.

Another thing with the Cole jaws is they usually have 2 sets of rubber feet: a short and long set. I think the short set hold a lot tighter. I think the long ones are for deeper things like goblets or vases. I have read about people using rubber chair feet to make new feet for their Cole jaws. Those have more of an angle and they say they hold better. I just try to do as much as possible on the faceplate and scroll chuck and use the Cole jaws to touch up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## gfadvm

William- Let me know when we're going to burgle Jeff's stash and I'll bring a trailer and serve as look out. Randy- I have delivered a LOT of foals but pregnant women terrify me. I came within minutes of having to deliver my second child during a snowstorm (but a chained up ambulance saved the day!) My wife delivered her six minutes after we arrived at the hospital!


----------



## Kreegan

I'll have to get the wife to try that diet if this one don't work out, Eddie. We had New York strip steak and asparagus for dinner tonight, which is a huge improvement over a salad.


----------



## thedude50

Hey guys I just stooped in to say hi and to invite you to come to this old workshop I along with stumpy William and Joe have been blogging our asses off and would like you to stop by and see what all the talk is about. Also today I added the new Woodworking Forum So if you are looking to spend some fun time on another site stop by and say hi we would love to have you on the site and hope you come back often


----------



## superdav721

silence


----------



## DIYaholic

I was told that silence is GOLDEN!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

In High School, we had a chemistry teacher whose name was Mr. Golden. 
On his office door was a sign…..
"Science is Golden"


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did you mean it was quiet here?
Did you mean you'd like some quiet time??
Did you mean you will be silent???


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess silence is the theme of the night!

Speaking of night…..

*NYT*OL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

silence is loud to me


----------



## exelectrician

William,

No reading - personal experience, megapain, when I read about you I knew right off what was up.


----------



## superdav721

Randy when I grow up I want to be just like you.
Welcome exelectrician


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Dave hows the new mom and baby doing

thanks for the saw place they were the cheapest of anywhere for the VERITAS going to go with it


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody.

I dropped my giant wooden cyclone on my leg yesterday. The cyclone survived the fall, even after hitting the concrete. My leg is pretty bruised, but I think I may survive.

*Dave*- How's the new forge?

*JL7*- I'd love to see some photos once that curly maple is turned into furniture. Like I said before, I LOVE that stuff.

*William*- I wish I could help you with your turning question but I've turned a total of three things on my lathe, and none were bowls. I'd suggest buying a helmet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning *exelectrician*,
It's god to have you here.

Oh yeah, HI to everyone else also!!!

Rex,
Let's get to the shop now. Them mini-mobile-machine-stations ain't gonna build themselves.

Dave,
Only 5 more days till Monday. Hey, at least it's one day closer than it was yesterday!!!

Eddie,
Got a link to the saw you're getting?

Ham,
What's up? Hope all is well. You are missed!!!

David,
Same goes for you!!!

Marty,
Did you paint yourself into a corner….
Again???

William,
Nothing, just HI!!!

Coffee & calories about to be ingested. When caffiene takes effect and motivation sets in, shop time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You forgot Stumpy…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
Hi new guy…I can't spell exelectrician. Welcome to the fun.
How's it going today, Rex? 
Mike, are you there yet?
Randy, yell louder! Don't think David or Ham heard you. 
Sweet, Jeff. Until you cleared up the origin, I thought you were going to tell us that curly stuff came out of the bowling alley.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I did NOT forget you! You are just part of the "everyone else" group!!!
I tend to address recent posters….
Sorry if your feelings were hurt. Yeah, right!!! 

Gene,
G'day! You may be right!!!

*HAM,
WHAT'S UP? HOPE ALL IS WELL. YOU ARE MISSED!!!

DAVID,
SAME GOES FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Wound up in the ER last night. Seems one of the Wee People was sneaking up and whacking me upside the right side of me head. One once mind you, repeatedly! Got it checked out, not a stroke or such, whew. They seem to think it might be the wrong BP Meds.

Thanks to all the "FINE WEATHER " that that MARTY fellow sent over here, couldn't go back home, after a six hour stay in the Hospital. Thin layer of ice and snow ( Where the "H" was Randy, anyway?) and way to many pain meds, I wound up staying at my Grandson's place. Sleeping on the couch, thank you.

One great night, all in all. Now, where is that Stogie, aka a twofer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sorry, I'll try to do better, next time.
I was busy salting a very large pretzel!!!
Glad no serious damage, as it was only your head!!!


----------



## Gene01

That should do it, Randy.


----------



## Kreegan

That sucks, Bandit. Hope you get to feeling better. Glad it wasn't a stroke at least.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, sorry to hear about the ER experience, I was almost there myself last night.
Every wonderful thing I was going to do yesterday was crushed, seemingly as that injection knocked me right out of this world, and have been quite ill since very early yesterday morning.
I am totally mad and embarrassed that all my plans and bragging of what I was going to get done just crashed and I was left like an empty shell stripped of every bit of energy, very depressing.

I am hoping that things will start to turn around today and I can claw my way back doing something useful and worthwhile, I will just have to see how it goes.

Anyway, sorry AGAIN that I did not manage to come through and show some progress, it makes me feel like an awful fraud and not part of the work force.

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, I ended up inside one of my base cabinets last night when I glued the last side on. Because I hadn't put a door on it yet, I couldn't find my way back out…..


----------



## Gene01

No Worries, Rex. Progress with your health is most important. Really hope you get to feeling lots better.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, did the wife have to come to your aid, or did you just put on the door (hard to do from the inside)?
Did you miss breakfast?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Nothing to be depressed about! You're going through a lot.
Give yourself a break and just harrass Marty….
That is being usefull!!!

Marty,
Next time, stock up the cabinet with food before hand, so you can survive until a rescue party reaches you.
I hear you can buy "stock" cabinets…..
I think they come stocked with provisions!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Luckily, the dog doesn't mind very well and was snooping around inside the new cabinet for food. I tossed him a milk bone and followed him out…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hope you feel better soon *Bandit*. My grandmother had a stroke once and it worked out great because she was able to make this funny, droopy face that made us all laugh… but I wouldn't recommend it in your case.

*Randy*- You're dead to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*''Randy- You're dead to me.''
*
Stumpy, That's why you're my hero…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Does that mean I do or don't get my decal???

Marty,
Worshipping a false idol is sacrilege!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*Rex* no need to be sorry ,it was a bad day and it will pass ,you just take care of Rex and the work shop time will come ,

*Bandit* hope they get the BP meds right ,and glad your back home

*Stumpy* dont be angry at Randy hes ok its all those saltings has taken a toll on him,

*Randy* that link that Dave gave me for the saw is http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/bo22120/
VERITAS DOVETAIL SAW 14TPI
Item #: VT05051

$59.95
it not as exciting as you and DYs band saws but its something i been wanting a while

*Marty* need some pics of your the cabnits ,wall ones looked great just wondering if you changed the counter top


----------



## Kreegan

Don't feel bad, Roger. You gotta get healthy so you can talk smack to Randy and I, plus a little woodworking on the side. Hell I haven't been productive lately either, and I don't have a good excuse like chemo. Just knock back some Baileys and it'll seem a lot better.


----------



## bandit571

A good recipe for Lemonade:

Pitcher of ice

Can of Wyler's Lemonade mix ( Randy can buy the pink flavour)

1 fifth of Beefeaters 100 proof Gin.

Add gin to ice, add lemonade mix to taste.

None for marty, he's too young for this stuff.

As for Stumpy, maybe a case of Michigan Birch Beer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That looks like quite the exciting saw. Well, I know that I would be excited to be getting it!!!
I will be needing a dovetail saw at some point. After you have used it, you will need to post a review.

Rich,
I too wasn't very productive recently. Well, with being sick, plowing/salting and my TS dilemma, I kinda got out of the shop routine. That is changing though! I've spent the last couple of days working on the shop metamorphosis!!! So get off your @$$ and into the shop!!! 

Bandit,
I like "pink", but I won't go into it, because this is not a XXX site!!! I also like birch beer, regular beer and free beer, however, your "lemonade" recipe sounds quite tasty!!!

I had to take a "step back" from the shop metamorphosis, as I almost installed a section of french cleats that would have obstructed a future DC ducting run. I hate it when that happens! That's why I take my time and don't rush things. It allows for incorporating forgotten ideas and futue upgrade considerations. Plus it affords me a chance to check in here. And we all know how important that is!!!

Back to the shop to rethink the frech cleat install…...


----------



## Gene01

What kind of cleat, randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That's why he's having trouble with it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Don't let Randy SNOWBALL ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I prefer a little blended with my lemonade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That saw link is a Bosch drill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have some more pics later, maybe. Gonna try to get the counter top in place later. Haven't laminated the bar top yet. Had some dental work done this morning and probably won't feel like much…..


----------



## Kreegan

Alright Randy, you asked for it…

This here asstastic bowl fought me worse than anything I've turned to date. The grain is all weird, running almost at a 45 degree angle. Made my lathe chisels jump and bounce and dig in something fierce. I damn near gave up and took a 5 lb sledge to this damn wood, but I refuse to be beaten by a dead hunk of tree.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Ya know how this site/interweb clogs up and ya have to push some posts through with another post…..
Seems that there was a small clog and only the "n" got stuck. Since I didn't push it through with another post it is stuck in cyber space!!! It surely wasn't my horrible typing skills or spelling inadequacies!!!
Short story long….
It is a Fre*n*ch cleat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Blah blah blah blah blah biddy dee!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Thanks for the effort and pictures!!!
That's the spirit! Don't let that block of wood mess with your blockhead!!!
As I am not a turner or a competent wood worker for that matter…..
That bowl looks great. I may be wrong, for all I know, it really could be horrible. However, from here in Vermont it looks great!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I was kinda hoping to see the Frech cleat…......darn…..speaking of which - aren't you due to post a few "proof" photos??? I think yes.

Eddie - don't buy a dovetail saw unless it's too late…......I got's something for you…...

For all the curly maple fans…...some day….....a finished project will be posted…...and yes Gene, it will include bowling alley…..sorry….


----------



## JL7

Rich the bowl looks great…..I have no idea what you're talkin about the difficult grain and all…...!!


----------



## Gene01

I see. Stuff ha__ens. 
At my age, it's usually the "p" that get's stuck.
Or, in this case "PP".


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll be sure to *try* and post some pics later. I promise! (to try that is!!!)

Gene,
They have pills for that!

I need a good screw!
I don't have any the correct length, so I am off to the hardware store…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Grab a driver while you're there. Maybe we can tighten up a few…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Is that big enough for ice cream???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Hurry with them pics before the meds kick in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Hurry with them pics before the m….. Too late


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Marty right site but wrong pic 
https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product.aspx?item=VT05051


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff will pm you thanks a bunch


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich thats a good looking bowl ,got a lathe i picked up at a auction and one day going to try to do something on it but right now im still learning a lot og basic stuff on wood working seems turning is a another part of skills all to gether
i admire the stuff that done with a piece of wood on a lathe ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

edit


----------



## bandit571

Not into Bowl turning (used to be into "Bowls) but the lathe does get a little work, now and then









Look closely, there are three items there. Here is one of them









Usually in Black Walnut, but









Beech works better for chisels


----------



## Gene01

Hey Rich, Sweet bowl.

Sorry for what, Jeff? That bowling alley stuff is great.

*HEY MARTY* You still awake?

Randy, I got them _ills. Lots of 'em. Case lots are discounted a bunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What good is a golf club gonna do for a few loose screws???

Eddie,
I hear ya regarding turning! It's a whole nother world and set of skills. That's why I'm not in a great hurry to get one. I'll have one someday, just not today, this week, month or even year. Unless of course the right CL deal pops up!!!

Bandit,
Bowls were nice in their day, but not anymore! Nice looking plane knobs and chisel handle!!!

Gene,
There usually is a pill…
For whatever ALEs you!!!

Picked up a few good screws and even got some PSA 5" sanding disks for the ROS.

Back to the Frech cleats!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

*n*

Fre*n*ch


----------



## Gene01

Ale works. So does coffee. Can't tell if Baileys works or not.


----------



## Gene01

Nice turnings, Bandit. 
They look great in use.


----------



## Kreegan

I have a #4 with a chipped front knob I need to turn a new one for. Course if I do that, then I'll have to make a new tote to match. Bah! So many things on the todo list and so little time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Had a good day that turned real crappy in the end.
I'll explain in a blog that I'll type up as soon as I finish these hash browns.
I need to either win the lottery for a new lathe (and I don't play) or find where to get parts for a cheap chinese made piece of crap.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Bandit, mebbe you'll know the answer to this. What kind of screw do I need for a Type 19 Stanley No 5C on the front of the tote? You know, the toe part of the tote that extends along the bed towards the frog? Right now I have a sawbolt from an old EC Atkins saw in there, but it doesn't work too well. I tried eyeballing the screw, but that didn't work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Details of my day.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- We need an update on the birthing. Roger- Hang in there and know things have got to get better. Bandit- Sorry about your ER trip. That lemonade would probably cause my head to pound! William- Helmet is a good plan for you. One of those bullriding helmets with the face shield, but not sure how you'd get it on over the respirator thingy in your pic.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Forget the respirator Andy.
Did you notice I also have an awlful big head?
That's why I don't wear hats.
I went to a western store one time for a hat.
They said they don't make fifteen gallon hats.

Seriously though, the piece of wood I tried turning today threw off the lathe three times, and it did not hit me once.
I'm either getting better at turning, or getting better at dodging.
Now I don't presently have a lathe though.
The blog I posted explains that disaster.


----------



## superdav721

Hello fellers.
Baby update.
She woke this morning with major pressure. They almost did a CC. 
They did a sonogram and the baby was in the correct position.
Back to waiting.
Her water started breaking Sunday night.
Back to waiting. I told her she is hogging my wifes attention and she better spit that baby out. Paw paw is tired of waiting.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I hope all is well. Rex you are on my mind as well.
I had to ask about the after effects of the treatment.
Sorry
~
Stumpy I love it. I have built a better anvil stand to get it a bit higher. I brought it up to my wrist. We will see.
Now when I get paid I will get another sack of the black stuff.
~
Eddie good looking saw.
~
nice looking totes, bowls and bowling lanes guys.
WOOD!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - wish I had some words of wisdom, but 'fraid not. Baby will come when the time is right…..keep it together paw paw…....something special soon…...


----------



## bandit571

Stanley LOVED a 12×20 thread size for a bolt. However, one could use a 1/4' x 20 tap and recut the threads. Bolt can then be just a short 1/4" flat bolt.









Some were a round headed bolt, with a washer like thingy on it. I think I have a little blog on making totes for planes.

Important note: Drill the main mounting hole BEFORE you cut the blank to shape, MUCH easier DAMHIKT.


----------



## TedW

Too bad about the lathe William. I was hoping to see some really cool bowls come out of your shop. I'm sure you'll get back to turning soon though… from reading your blog post it seems you like turning a little to much to let something like a bent shaft stop you. I hope you get your lathe fixed or replaced soon.

Dave, how's the girls - the daughter and the new grand daughter? I'm sure you posted some news but there were 130+ posts and I don't have time to read them. Hope all's well!


----------



## TedW

Oops, looks like we were typing at the same time Dave. Hang in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You want the proof…...
You can't handle the PROOF!!!

This is the completed counter, ready to be installed:








The install may take a while!!!

Here is what will be Fre*N*ch Cleats:








Once they are mounted to the wall that is!!!

I did get a few of the french cleats mounted, but you will have to wait for the final results. I need to finish installing the rest and build the brackets/hangers and what not. I hope you can wait!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.


----------



## gfadvm

Hang in there Dave and keep updating us. I'm more nervous about yours than I was mine! The OB told us that our granddaughter would be delivered at noon on Oct. 26. And she was! Scheduled birthing… what will they think of next?


----------



## JL7

OUCH - the proof hurts! CAN'T HANDLE IT!

Ok - you're right Randy. Again.

Nice counter for sure, you building that for Marty's new bar….nice! Looks like oak flooring for the Frech cleats….good idea! I did the same thing using maple….....cheap flooring, good wood = frech cleats…... Great to see some projects out of the dungeon…err….lair…..

Hey Andy, how's the toasted shellac box coming along?? Pictures?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It is oak flooring, unused, prefinished and really, really cheap!!!

The counter is not for Marty…
He's too cheap to pay someone to do what he is fully capable of screwing up himself!!!

Dave,
Thanks for the update…..
Now go galooting until you are needed!!!

William,
I'm sorry you are bent out of shape…
Sorry about the lathe also!!!

Ted,
How's the studying & kitchen remodel going!!!
It could all be done by now, were you to stay away from LJs! Just sayin'!!!

Rex,
I hope the side effects are waining and you get back to your abnormal self quickly!!!


----------



## bandit571

William: I"ve had one blow up on the lathe. Trying to turn a piece of pine for a cheap table leg. Got a little too small in one spot, leg became two. I looked it over. A knot had jarred loose, and had taken off towards the floor, the hole it left caught the chisel just right and snapped the blank in two. They just folded right up and came off the ends, SLOWLY. Wood burner was going at the time. Hey! Did you know that Pine burns real nice?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, I say anything I make has the potential to be fancy firewood.
It happens.

I hope I'll find me a lathe as soon as possible and be back at it.
I really enjoyed today.
As much as I like scrolling,
Standing in those chips today, with all those other chips flying,
Was the most fun I've had in the shop in a long time. 
I think I have gotten hooked on wood turning just about the time my lathe went to crap.
I swear if I don't find one within three months time I'm just going to have to build a pole lathe like Dave made.

Well I'm off to bed.
Since I can't turn a bowl, I need to do something else tomorrow.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much to report. Got enough framework in to install the counter top. Will build the rest of the base cabinets and laminate the bar when feeling more active. Also still need one wall cabinet above the stove so I can mount the microwave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I guess if you can't turn a bowl…
Might as well "turn in"!!!

G'night William. Good things are on the horizon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice pictures of your shop….
How's the kitchen remodel coming along???


----------



## bandit571

William: How far are you from Harbor Freight? They do have a few lathes there.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- It sanded much easier than I thought (I LOVE my Dynabrade) and the re-shellacing went better. It's done and I'll try to post it tomorrow. Blackcherry has been coaching me re: French polishing so I need to try that as his results are beautiful!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I am on the edge of my keyboard…
awaiting your posting of the french maid, err french polished shellac box!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you got it looking good ,

Randy nice counter top , dun gin starting to take shape

Rex hang tough my friend im keeping you in my prayers


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day to all,

I feel lonely and abandoned!!!

Hmmm….
I took a shower, used deodorant & cologne. Can't be that.
I have internet & pages the refesh. Can't be that.
There are "green glowing" boxes around the avatars. People are online. Hi Andy!!! Can't be that.

Maybe it's me? Na, CAN'T be that!

Where are y'all at???

Edit:
Happy Morning Eddie! Thanks for the kind words. We must have both been typing at the same time.

I feel so much better, now that I know it isn't me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need lemonade…
Someone mentioned GIN!!!
Where is that recipe???


----------



## bandit571

Morning yall! Snowing real fine powder this morning, thanks Marty.

Got to see yet another Doctor about noonish today. Only have to drive 35 miles in that stuff, one way.

Have one handplane on it's way here, another I have on Ebay. Surfaced a plank yesterday, preping it to make four table legs for a simple table.


----------



## gfadvm

Hi Randy- I'm not usually on this time of day but my wife's dog got us up WAY too early (she forgot his insulin last night) and it's still too dark to do the chores. Haven't heard from David for a while. Hope he's not froze up again.


----------



## bandit571

Add Wylers Lemonade mix and ice to one fifth Beefeaters Gin. Mix well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William if you can make it over here i got a old Ridgid Laith i picked up at a auction a couple years ago and it runs and that about all i know about it but you are welcome to it its big and heavy heres a pic of it aginest the wall,i tried it out and it sent a chunck of wood flying across the room been to scared to turn it back on till i learned a little more of it but i doubt i will ever get to that point i have so much more to learn ,would take some more but kids have the camera


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all, I think I am finally coming out of it, my this one was really bad.
Just having my first cup of coffee for 3 days, been on just plain water and managed a little chicken soup last night.
I was really gung ho a few days ago about getting to the shop to carry on with my project, then that injection must have hit me out of the ball park. I was so mad and upset that my plans went astray, sometimes it's like taking a step forward, then 2 steps back.

The main thing is that I'm coming out of it and can only progress from this stage. Thanks to all you guys who understood, you know I felt that I had let you down.

Progress report later.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Bandit pray all goes well with the doc visit

morning Andy it early for you ,hope all is well ,i think David is hanging in there its a ruff spot for him right now

Randy lemon aid sounds good to me lets go to Bandits hes got a good recipe


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Slow and steady, that how one is suppossed to drive in the fluffy white stuff!!!
I tend to drive a little fast! Heck, it's a company truck, has tons of mass and a big @$$ plow on the front!!! I think in an accident, I'll be ok. The other guy, not quite so sure about!!!

BTW, Eddie & I are headed offer to Bandit's for lemonade. Who all is going to join us???

Andy,
They say "let sleeping dogs lay". I'm thinking this time it was better to disturb the dog!!!
I got a PM from David. He is alive and well. Just not up to chatting.

Eddie,
Is that a recent photo or are you in the middle af a project???

Rex,
I often take one step forward and THREE steps back….
Eventually you do end up right where you started!!!

I need another coffee, some calories and warmer temperatures!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*REX!!!!!* (Remember the old tv show "Cheers", how every time Norm came in everybody in the bar yelled "NORM!!!"...)

*William*- Sorry about your lathe problems. Now might be a good time to try building one of those spring-pole lathes! Roy Underhill turns all sorts of great stuff on one!

*Dave*- Glad the baby is in the correct position. It would really stink if it came out butt first…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That was a good show Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

Fine woodworking is having a sale on books, Woodcraft is having a sale on dust collection stuff, Harbor Freight is having a sale on crap… I may have to mortgage the house…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mr. Stumpy sir,
Am I still dead to you?
I feel that I may be!
For some reason, my skin is turning all different colors and there is a foul odor everywhere I go!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I've changed my name to William and I'm heading your way…..

Rex, Where ya been??? You've let everybody down…..

bandit, I got about an inch of that fluffy stuff here this morning. I'll be sending it as soon as I gather it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll take more drugs and another nap…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, err "William",
Can you PLEASE remember to wear the respirator mask!!!
This has been a PSA!
We now return you to regular programming!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy!!!! Impressive work on that counter.

Andy, How about some progress pics? So, you're gonna Freh polish it, huh? That should be really nice.

Take care, Marty. Cabinets can wait.

Rex, You take care, too. Glad to hear the effects are easing. Did you say that it was your last shot for a while?

eddie, nice gesture there. I'd have offered mine, but AZ is too far from MS and if the lathe went, so would the TS, BS, disk sander, drill press and router table. Ahhh, the joys of Shopsmithing.

Hey Ted, Any noise abatement news? Sounds like you are staying busy.

Dave, Getting any sleep?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can't help you with the smell, Randy. But everything else is forgiven.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy forgave Randy, That means I have to find a new hero…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks, but you may want to hold onto that opinion…
Until I show some close ups, of the mitered corners!!!
But THANKS anyway!!!

Stumpy,
You have no idea how relieved I am. Maybe that odor is emanatting from my shoes???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you considered a "meatball" hero…..
Oh wait, nevermind, you are dropping Stumpy from consideration!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I need a new hero. What's your opinion of Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, A meatball hero would be great. It beats the #e!! out of the chicken broth and banana pudding that I had for dinner…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I LOVE banana pudding. Not sure why you would put chicken broth in it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope your dementia, err dental problems and pain subside quickly!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I'm getting ready for the drive over to Lima, ohio. Wonder if a Dogsled would be quicker?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
We need a travel/job status update!!!

Bandit,
A dogsled won't get you there any faster….
If you don't have any dogs!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wunder if anybody would notice if I licked the powder sugar off the donuts???


----------



## bandit571

Had to cancel the visit, doing a re-schedule until next week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It'll go by unnoticed, if you remove all the powder.
You can't leave a reverse mohawk of missing powder!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Probably a good thing….
I don't think Chihuahuas make good sled dogs!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

But Dear, You must have picked up the cake donuts by mistake…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Try licking off the powder and replacing it with snow. When someone complains you can act really angry like the donut company is pulling some sort of sick trick. Works for me…


----------



## bandit571

Dog sled i have is just a two mutt powered model. About two puppy snacks per 100' is about all the "mileage" i can get.

Lazy Mutts…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check this out….. (I'm inserting pics so Randy can follow along)

I am building my kitchen cabinets in oak and finishing them in Minwax natural. (so I thought)
data:image/jpeg;base64,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









After depleting that can of natural, I stopped by Menards to pick up another can. When I got home and opened it, I noticed that there wasn't any pigment in the can. I returned the can to the store and we checked other cans of natural with different lot numbers. They also had no pigment. The can that I had been using had a definite light brown pigment. I ended up taking the old can, color sample, and scrap wood to Menards so that we could test other colors to what I had. It turned out that it was Ipswich pine in a natural can…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I have to have that shot the day after I have chemo. The shot has given me big problems these last 2 times, so I will tell them about it before I have the next chemo - usually 21 days cycle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Huh???

Rex,
Sounds like you are feeling better, but not great…...
You'd be harrassing Marty, were you up to par!!!
Good to see you anyway.

I have house chores to do, then onto installing more fre*n*ch cleats…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- There's no two ways about it… you got screwed.

*Rex*- Should you really be doing shots while taking chemo?

I've been on the phone all morning. I hate making phone calls. I HATE IT!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'm on the mend. I ate a little light fish this morning, as it is easy to keep down and maybe I'll have the leftover chicken soup for lunch. But I'm alert now and not on a "coma".

Stumpy, the shots were scheduled because when I have chemo, they first give me a bag of steroids, then the main chemo mixture, plus sometimes so hydration fluid. The shot the day after is because the chemo is so toxic that it pulls down my immune system to very low levels and the shot is supposed to counteract that. It is also supposed to help suppress the nerve attacks on my feet and fingers from the chemo. Basically it's like having two medicines which fight each other….that's the problem.


----------



## Kreegan

Can this week be over with now please?


----------



## Kreegan

Time for salad number 11 of the week…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Over? Absolutely NOT Rich, I need my pound of flesh.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Over, NO WAY!!! It hasn't snowed all week! I've been paid for doing absolutely nothing! Nothing that is, except having plenty of shop time!!! I want this week to continue and continue and continue!!! Plus, we'll never grow older if we don't go forward in time!!!

Oh, sorry about having to suffer through the rabbit & rodent food.
It could be worse….
It could be me suffering!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

House chores are done….
Lunch is being consumed….
Rich, I'm having a salad in solidarity. NOT!!!
Iternet surfing is being performed….
All is good!
Then shop time and all will be GREAT!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Up again…..

Rich, All I got is this damn ice cream…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good idea, Rich. I think I'll have a little "salad" with my lunch too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy & Marty,
(Notice how I put Stumpy first!)
You guys are taunting Rich, with pictures of the "forbidden fruit", well fruit ain't forbidden, but you get my point!!!

Here ya go, Rich. This won't leave you asking for more!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out, I need to go pick up my paycheck.
Rich, you know, the one I'm getting for doing absolutely nothing.
Then off to the bank and "The Big Blue".....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You got a skid mark on your baseball…..


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, I could actually eat that. Only I wouldn't get to eat the whole thing, just 1/3 of it or so. Just enough so that I know I'm still hungry.

Roger, I'm losing pounds of flesh as we speak, so you'd better get yours while the getting is still good. Down 4 pounds already this week.


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, I know what it feels like to be paid to do nothing. I'm not usually paid to do nothing in my shop though, so you're dead to me now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife's sister is coming for the weekend. Guess I'm going to have to go through the house and pick up all my dirty underwear. I don't mind cleaning up once in a while, as long as it doesn't take more than ten minutes, and doesn't require getting out of my chair. Or putting down my cold one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, got you beat, down 8 lbs in a few days, and I'm not dieting.


----------



## Kreegan

I sat in line for 50 mins today to get my car washed. It's going to snow Sunday, so it'll just get covered in crap again. Oh yeah, and the car wash cost 9 bucks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

UPS dropped off three boxes today. First one had a giant 5HP motor in it. The other two had even gianter (yes, that's a word) filters in them. I am running out of room to put the parts and the cyclone itself hasn't even arrived yet! I feel like a kid at Christmas!

I'm going to start talking about my new cyclone like Randy did his band saw… just a few more days until I get the rest of my *"5HP Clear Vue Cyclone with 15 inch impeller and Wynn Filters"*!

Since there's nothing in my deal with Clear Vue that says I have to actually USE the cyclone they're giving to me I might just hook it up in the house. My wife could vacuum with it! Maybe I'll hook my wooden cyclone up to the Clear Vue and see if I can suck the tools out of the shop!

*Rich*- I haven't washed a car in years. My truck has NEVER been washed. And I live in the salty road capital of the world. I just buy vehicles with rust colored paint and don't worry about it.

*Rex*- I can beat that. I'm up 10 pounds this week, and I'm not dieting either!... I think I might have something backward…


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, SILs can be picky. She'll probably look around and give your wife the raised eyebrow look that means "See, I told you so." 
Just don't let her in the shop…...unless the *"5HP Clear Vue Cyclone with 15 inch impeller and Wynn Filters"!* is running on high.


----------



## Kreegan

Fortunately for me, my wife doesn't get along with her sisters, plus they still live in Texass. I don't mind her younger sister, but her older sister is the flakiest of flakes. She has 4 different kids by 3 different dads. The oldest 2 live with their fathers. You know what kind of mother you have to be to lose child custody in Texass?!?


----------



## Kreegan

I fully expect one of your upcoming videos to include a dust particle counter made of an old Walkman and a Pixie Stick, Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- I was going to insist that Clear Vue send me one of their $300 air quality meters, but I thought- Hey, I have an old Walkman and I eat tons of pixie sticks, so…

My wife's family is half great and half nuts. She has one sister and two brothers who we don't talk to. And she has two sisters who we like. They live on the other side of the state, but we see them a few times a year.

It's a lot like my family. My dad and I get along great. My mother and I haven't spoken in more than a decade. And I almost never see my brother. I have four step-siblings, only one of whom I ever see.

I'm the sane one in my family!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Up again…..

What was we talkin' about???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I need a volunteer to be in the "Ask an Amateur" segment on episode #31 (in about three weeks).* (Not the upcoming episode, the one after that) It made a star out of Marty- so who wants in? If you could videotape your responses it'd be great. But audio works too. I give you five questions, you give me five answers. Wit and sarcasm is appreciated but not mandatory!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You know what they say….
NO pictures, it DIDN'T happpen!
I'll make an exception on you though….
NO *video*, it DIDN'T happen!!! Just sayin'!!!

Can I have the *5HP Motor* for my TS??? Pretty please!!!

Marty,
Have you been wiping your nose on my baseball again?!?

Rex,
Good to see you being you!!!

Rich,
When you had your car washed…..
Did you leave the windows open and have the interior cleaned as you went through?!?

Gene,
Excellent advice. I can't use it though, as I have no SILs and don't see any in my future!!!

I think shop time has to wait…..
This doing nothing thing has me all tuckered out!
I need a nap!!!

There's too much sun shining, anyone have one of the blindfolds for sleeping during the day???


----------



## DS

Marty, isn't a can of "Natural" stain just an empty can of air?

Natural, to me, implies *NO *stain.

What am I missing here? They actually have this?

I'm so confused…


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, The natural is a clear liquid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

err, I mean rock star, The natural is a clear liquid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to take another nap so that I can compose myself enough to drive into town for more ice cream….. BRB


----------



## DS

What is the point of that? (Clear liquid, not napping)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
When you say ROCK *STAR*, with a star being *bright*, does that mean *smart* as a rock? Isn't that just a round about way of saying *dumb as a rock*???

DS,
I wouldn't take that from Marty!!!


----------



## DS

Somehow, Marty got the idea that I was something special when I commented that I used to live near the neighborhood featured in Craig Jackson's video with his cars and the fact that I've never publicly revealed my real name on this site.

What he doesn't realize is that the greater Phoenix area has "mountains" (large hills really) that divide up the city. The township of Paradise Valley is enclosed by a few mountains that naturally limit access to the area and it has become a reclusive neighborhood for celebrities and Sports stars and the like. But, almost immediately outside the mountain area is where normal, everday folk are relegated to live, even though it is fairly close by.

When I told him I was just a woodworker, his delusional world of living vicariously through me, (for however brief a moment), began to collapse, so, I just keep up the front to help maintain his fragile ethos. ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya, DS! That is mighty nice of you, I mean, considering Marty's very loose grip on reality. Now then, If you had said you lived in Scottsdale…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think all stain is UNNATURAL, especially this ice cream stain on my underwear…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- this is WAY too much motor for you, little man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Up again….. Hmmm, I think the meds are wearing off…..

Well, My ice cream trip got vetoed. Had to eat a baked tater and cottage cheese instead. It's kinda like Rich's diet only it tastes better…..

David Spade, Your secret is safe with me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Have you seen the size of my head, on my avatar? I ain't all that small! I'm hurt!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The pieces are coming together now. David Soul turned woodworker and is now building a Hutch…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William came and picked up the laith and we had a good visit ,it was really fun to spend time with a fellow wood worker its like having a AA meeting to talk with one that know the addiction of wood working and talk wood,i got to get my camera and show off something that he gave me its beautiful ,i hope the laith works out well William and thanks again


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Do you drive a Striped Tomato???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DS i thought those were cool cars you have in your shop ,i dont care if you'er a star your ok ,and Marty if on pain meds for his tooth ache


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that may have been Marty, pretending to be William,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another good connection Randy. DS is trying to get his hands on Starskey's Torino so he can sell it to his neighbor…..


----------



## bandit571

Rant alert! Grandkids have developed a habit of screming in my ears, on the theory that "Loudest wins", even when Im not a part of the discussion. They did it again tonight, and Grandpa screamed right back! Next thing I know, I get blamed for every bit of bad luck in the house, and their Mom is screaming at me like I was a 5 year old! Zero respect, nada, zilch.

Had to go and take the BP Meds, again, because everything was "fluttering" inside. Grandpa is P. Oed royal!

Ok, rant is bloody over, for now. How about something related to wood ( mind out of the gutter Randy)









Got both faces done, even ( before the blow-up happened)









At least the board doesn't scream at me….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy your in love with a* 5HP Clear Vue Cyclone with 15 inch impeller and Wynn Filters* careful you are a married man ,where as Randy was in a affare with a band saw but they were both single, courts are very hard on this kind of thing


----------



## geoscann

*Randy* we have a 5.5hp honda mounted on an old craftsman 12" saw out back for chopping up pallets for firewood its a mean saw. just a thought hf has 6.5 hp motors for 100 bucks.


----------



## Gene01

But eddie, Randy is over 18 and that band saw isn't. And courts *are* hard on this kind of thing. Statutory sumpthin'. 
Not commenting on the *5HP Clear Vue Cyclone with 15 inch impeller and Wynn Filters .*


----------



## TedW

"something goofy"


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I'm pretty sure I'm them most armature one here. What's the 5 questions… I'll have answers on video this weekend. However, my photogenic good looks might not be immediately apparent.

Marty, kitchen's looking good.

Rex, glad you're feeling better.

Dave, I screwed up another wax box. I think I need better hand saws…. and glasses…. and more practice….. and more wood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just made it home.
Yes, I jumped striaght on Lumberjocks, trying to beat Eddie at telling ya'll the news.
I'm always a day late and a dollar short though.

I GOT A LATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And I got to finally meet a fellow Limberjerk that I've been dying to meet anyway.
So it was a win-win all the way around.

I'll have to wait to report on the lathe or even get pictures.
It's sitting in the back of my Blazer and I'm now hurting too bad to unload it.
Why does the return trip always seem to hurt me more than the going trip?
As soon as I get it unloaded and up and running, I'll give ya'll a report.

Thanks Eddie.
I had a blast hanging out with you for a couple of hours.
Next trip, I gotta bring SuperDave, and some tools.
We have GOT to get that bandsaw hooked up for you. 
I want to see that beast cut.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I swear if you'll make Ted a wax box and bring it to me, I'll pay shipping.


----------



## TedW

William.. way to go! I figured from your blog that you weren't going to go long without a lathe if you didn't have to.


----------



## superdav721

Update.
They sent her home for the weekend. she got parole. They have been monitoring with multiple tests everyday. The bag (its rare) has resealed itself. She is on bed rest only to get up to got to the bathroom. I cooked deer, rice, gravy and beans. In Frances words, "thank God, food with flavor!" Paw paw smiles 
They want her back Monday morning.
More to come
BRB
Rex good news.
Eddie I am coming to next time.


----------



## Kreegan

Woohoo!


----------



## TedW

as for the wax box.. I came this (holding my thumb and forefinger really close) close this time. I think the biggest problem is I need practice using a hand saw.

and a better saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You are the man!!! Nice thing to do for a fellow LumberJock and Stumpy Nubber!!!

William,
You need help! I mean to move and setup your lathe. You may also need additional help, but that is another thread on another site!!!

Bandit,
My mind ain't the only part of me that spends time in the gutter, especially after a loooong bar hopping session!!!

Eddie,
I never got intimate with my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*....
She cut it off!!! Don't ask!!!

Geo,
Can I run a gas engine in the basement dungeon (turning into Lair)???

Gene,
*QUIET!* She was only 14!!! (inches that is!!!)

Ted,
Yeah, that's all I got!

I posted a curiousity!


----------



## superdav721

Ted a hand saw has a automatic saw stop mechanism built right in.
All kidding aside.
Place the piece where you can see 2 sides. Start at the corner and work one line then the other. Flip and repeat on the other 3 corners.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, send it to Dave and he'll show ya…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did ya see that email I sent ya earlier???


----------



## geoscann

*RANDY!!!!! * put a snorkel on it. pml


----------



## superdav721

Got it Marty. That was cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Geo,
Since I SCUBA dive, can I just use my snorkel, on myself, as the plastic would melt on a hot exhaust pipe???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, How do you get that scuba mask on that head???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy: "Gene, QUIET! She was only 14!!! (inches that is!!!)"
Go to church Randy. I think you're picking up your women in the wrong places. Any woman that has anything you can measure in those kinds of inches is the wrong kind. VERY, VERY wrong.

Ted, I have help coming tomorrow to help set it up. Me and Eddie loaded it, but I don't think either one of us had any business doing so.
As for the other kind of help, you didn't know that? Yes I'm crazy. What, are you new to this thread or something?

Dave, I told Eddie that I'd have to get you in on the next trip. I wish I could have had you with me today so I you could have helped with the driving. It was a last minute desicion though. 
He offered me a lathe.
I needed a lathe, bad.
I thought about it for about two seconds.
I checked the gas.
I checked the oil.
Then I headed west while I still had my wife telling me to take off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, Dave, good to hear your little girl is doing ok.
And ya'll say my bandsaw is big. Wait till you see one that Eddie has on his back porch. I want us to help him get it hooked up. It currently has a 220 motor on it, but I checked, and it can be rewired for 110. 
It would even put Randy's "Rikon 10-325 14" BS with a 1-1/2HP motor and 13" of Resaw Capacity" to shame.


----------



## DamnYankee

Drive by hello and type at you sometime in the future….

300+ messages too many to catch up on…

I am in the middle of playing a fake war…we will win on Wednesday….evening


----------



## Kreegan

Glad your daughter is doing well, Dave. That has to be a really frustrating situation for all. Patience and faith.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah Dave,
That is good news regardig your daughter and G'kid!!!

Marty,
The hard part is find a large enough mask!!!

William,
We have a round church in a town nearby, that a friend got married in. I went in but there were NO CORNERS to hide in!!! I later learned that round churches were built so that the devil couldn't hide in the corners. I wonder what that all says about me!!!

And William,
Don't be dis'n my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*, as she bites back!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, the round joke around these parts is about the silos.
When I see one, I tell the kids that a man died in there. He ran around and around looking for a corner to $#!+ in until he ran himself to death. 
I quit telling that joke when the youngest got old enough to tell me I was full of crap.


----------



## JL7

Does anybody work anymore?? Man….you guys are chatty…...

Dave - glad your daughter is home for the weekend….......hope you don't chew your nails…....it's one of them weekends…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy works hard at figuring out new ways to get out of doing any work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Good that you could stop by while you annihilate the enemy!!! Just be sure to NOT check in here, when/if it is the real thing!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope you fellas have a good evening.
I can't sit up anymore.
I'm off to try and lay down.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It ain't easy doing nothing!!! It takes all my energy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I offered to change jobs…
So NO COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## JL7

Close call tonight…....but maybe I'm not out of danger…...who knows…....

Was cutting slots in the ends of the bowling lane slabs…....we'll talk about the danger of that later, but suddenly I see sparks whipping about inside the the Incra fence and I have the dust collector on…....Bottom line….had a full on mini fire inside the fence…....... CRAP!

All the while, I had a 6' solid maple slab in my hands and really can't just drop it…....

I have no idea where the fire started from except maybe there was a tiny nail fragment left in the bowling lane that the metal detector didn't pick up…...I've never had that happen before…..

I officially crapped my pants tonight….......have a ball with that Marty…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

That's it Marty…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sounds like a rough evening! Glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I don't know why you were making slots in the bowling lanes.
Ya know that bowling lanes already have slots…
Their called gutters!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - no gutters in my bowling lane….....how bout yours?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Do you bowl with those inflatable tuby things?
I thought those were for the kids???


----------



## JL7

Eddie - Look out out for the brown truck…......package is on the way.

Very cool to see you and William got to hang out…..nice on you to donate the lathe.

Randy- nothing inflatable here…....ask Marty…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Explain Jeff's confusion, please!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Just got here and had to wade thru 120 posts to tell Dave thanks for the update. Went to supper with 2 friends here from the UK. I thought we were going to have to get an intrepeter for the waitress so these guys could order! Didn't get my box posted but maybe tomorrow. Company put me way behind. I'll be up all night just catching up on all the new LJ posts. Later.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff 
Are ya hurt?
Did ya burn the wood?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you roast any marshmallows???


----------



## superdav721

I want to do this.
http://woodworkingbyhand2.blogspot.com/2012/12/infill-block-plane.html?showComment=1358952410709


----------



## superdav721

474 Things To Do When You're Bored
- Wax the ceiling
- Rearrange political campaign signs
- Sharpen your teeth
- Play Houdini with one of your siblings
- Braid your dog's hair
- Clean and polish your belly button
- Water your dog…see if he grows
- Wash a tree
- Knight yourself
- Name your child Edsel
- Scare Stephen King
- Give your cat a mohawk
- Purr
- Mow your carpet
- Play Pat Boone records backwards
- Vacuum your lawn
- Sleep on a bed of nails
- DON'T toss and turn
- Boil ice cream
- Run around in squares
- Think of quadruple entendres
- Speak in acronyms
- Have your pillow X-rayed
- Drink straight shots…of water
- Calmly have a nervous breakdown
- Give your goldfish a perm
- Fly a brick
- Play tag…on West 35th Street
- Exorcise a ghost
- Exercise a ghost
- Be blue
- Be red
- But don't be orange
- Plant a shoe
- Sweat
- Give a Rorschach test to your gerbil
- Turn
- Write a letter to Plato
- Mail it
- Take your sofa for a walk
- Start
- Stop
- Dial 911 and breathe heavily
- Go to a funeral…tell jokes
- Play the piano…with mittens on
- Scheme
- Sit
- Stay
- Water your family room
- Cause a power failure
- Roll over
- Play dead
- Find a witch
- Burn her
- Donate your brother's body to science
- Ask why
- Wriggle
- Regress
- Sleepwalk without sleeping
- Try to join Hell's Angels by mail
- Wonder
- Be a square root
- Ask stupid questions
- Weld your car doors shut
- Spew
- Vacation at Three-Mile Island
- Surf Ohio
- Teach your pet rock to play dead
- Go bowling for small game
- Be a monk…for a day
- Wear a sweatband to your wedding
- Staple
- Run away
- Intimidate a piece of chalk
- Abuse the plumbing
- Bend a florescent light
- Bend a brick
- Annoy total strangers
- Let the best man win
- Believe in Santa Claus
- Throw marshmallows against the wall
- Hold an ice cube as long as possible
- Adopt strange mannerisms
- Blow up a balloon until it pops
- Sing soft and sweet and clear
- Sing loud and sour and gravely
- Open everything
- Balance a pencil on your nose
- Pour milk in your shoes
- Write graffiti under the rug
- Embarrass yourself
- Grind your teeth
- Chew ice
- Count your belly button
- Sit in a row
- Stack crumbs
- Gesture
- Save your toenail clippings
- Make a pass at your blender
- Punt
- Make up words that start with X
- Make oatmeal in the bathtub
- Search for the Lost Chord
- Chew on a sofa cushion
- Sing a duet
- Balance a pillow on your head
- Hold your breath
- Faint
- Stretch
- Flash your mailman
- Teach your TA English
- Learn to speak Farsi
- Swear in Russian
- Use an eraser until it goes away
- Disassemble your car
- Put it together inside out
- Record your walls
- Interview your feet
- Make a list of your favorite fungi
- Sell formaldehyde
- Repeat
- Ad lib
- Fade
- File your teeth - Whine
- Rake your carpet
- Re-elect Richard Nixon
- Critique "Three's Company" 
- Listen to a painting
- Play with matches
- Buff your cat
- Race ferrets
- Paint your house…Day-Glow Orange
- Have a formal dinner at White Castle
- Read Homer in the original Greek
- Learn Greek
- Change your mind
- Change it back
- Watch the sun…see if it moves
- Build a pyramid
- Stand on your head
- Stand on someone else's head
- Spit shine your Nikes
- See how long you can stay awake
- See how long you can sleep
- Paint your teeth
- Wear a salad
- Speak with a forked tongue
- Paint stripes on a lake
- Ski Kansas
- Sleep in freefall
- Kill a Joule
- Test thin ice…with a pogo stick
- Apply for a unicorn hunting license
- Do a good job
- Crawl
- Invite the Mansons over for dinner
- Paint your windows
- Watch a watch until it stops
- Flash your goldfish
- Paint
- Flirt with an evergreen
- Smile
- Rotate your garden…daily
- Paint a smile
- Shoot a fire hydrant
- Apologize to it
- Pretend you're blind
- Annoy yourself
- Get mad at yourself
- Stop speaking to yourself
- Be a side effect
- Ride a bicycle…up Mt. McKinley
- Duck
- Redecorate…your garage
- Develop a complex
- Join the Army…be someone simple
- Try harder
- Hit the deck
- Put leg-warmers on your furniture
- Cut the deck
- Crumple
- Translate Shakespeare into English
- Skydive to church
- Cheer up a potato
- Do aerobic exercises…in your head
- Play cards with your swimming pool
- Pinstripe your driveway
- Play Kick the Fire Hydrant
- Harness chipmunk power
- Build a house with ice cubes
- Call London for a cab
- Mug a stop sign
- Change your name…daily
- Go for a walk in your attic
- Challenge your neighbor to a duel
- Build a house out of toothpicks
- Howl
- Wear a lampshade on your head
- Memorize the dictionary
- Stomp grapes in the bathtub
- Find a bug and chase it
- Make yourself a pair of wings
- Be immobile
- Dance 'til you drop
- Check under chairs for chewing gum
- Squish a loaf of bread
- Moo
- Bounce a potato
- Outmaneuver your shadow
- Climb the walls
- Appreciate everything
- Challenge yourself to a duel
- Make napalm
- Tattoo your dresser
- Watch a bowling ball
- Buy some diapers
- Eat everything
- Begin
- Pour milk in the sink
- Make cottage cheese
- Tie-dye your sheets
- Carpet your ceiling
- Hold your earlobes
- Fold your earlobes
- Flap
- Squawk
- Read tea leaves
- Analyze the Koran
- Be Buddha
- Award yourself a Nobel Peace Prize
- Plug in the cat
- Turn on everything
- Drop pebbles down the chimney
- Turn off your neighbor
- Kill a plant
- Buy a 1931 Almanac
- Memorize the weather section
- Think lewd thoughts about yourself
- Blow bubbles
- Send chills down your spine
- Peel grapes
- Make paper from the skins
- Bloat
- Catch them with your radiator
- Get run over by a train of thought
- Make up famous sayings
- Bite your pinkie - Get your dog braces
- Shave a shrub
- Have a proton fight
- Watch a car rust
- Quiver
- Rotate your carpet
- Learn to type…with your toes
- Set up your Christmas tree in April
- Be someone special
- Buy the Brooklyn Bridge
- Mail it to a friend
- Go back to square one
- Factor your social security number
- Take the fifth
- Memorize a series of random numbers
- Read the 1962 Des Moines white pages
- Join the Foreign Legion
- Learn Sanskrit
- Exist…existentially, of course
- Print counterfeit Confederate money
- Kick a cabbage
- Take a picture
- Put it back
- Sandpaper a mushroom
- Play solitaire…for cash
- Abuse your patio furniture
- Run for Pope
- Count to a million…fast
- Make a schematic drawing…of a rock
- Commit seppuku…with a paper knife
- Revert
- Think shallow thoughts
- Starch your shoes
- Polish your Calvin's
- Contemplate a cockroach
- Get a dog to chase your car
- Let him catch it
- Investigate the Czar
- Form a political party
- Climb a sidewalk
- Have a political party
- Get diagonal…with a good friend
- Ride a loaf of bread
- Sharpen a carrot
- Interrogate a gerbil
- Go bow hunting for Toyotas
- Kidnap Cabbage Patch Kids
- Jump back
- Play to lose
- Scalp a street light
- Have your car painted…plaid
- Read a tomato
- Sharpen your sleeping skills
- Watch a game show…take notes
- Put out a fire
- If you can't find a fire, make one
- Interview a cloud
- Play tiddlywinks…go for blood
- Play basketball…in a minefield
- Don't talk to things
- Draw Lewis structures on your ceiling
- Have your cat bronzed
- Have your gerbil gilded
- Write books about writing books
- Create random equations
- Mispell words
- Tell your feet a joke
- Throw a tomato into a fan
- Sing the ABC song backwards
- Pretend you're a dog
- Dial-a-prayer and argue with it
- Grease the doorknobs
- String up a room
- Stack furniture
- Relive fond memories
- Tie your shoelaces together
- Gargle
- Count your teeth with your tongue
- Decay
- Find your half-life
- Design a better toilet seat
- Shred a newspaper
- Have a headache
- Scratch
- Sniff
- Hatch an egg
- Play air guitar
- Act profound
- Spill
- Spell
- Stare
- Truncate
- Slouch
- Develop hearing problems
- Put your feet behind your head
- Tie bows in everything
- Hold your hand
- Watch the minute hand move
- Grow your fingernails
- Pretend you're a telephone
- Ring
- Radiate
- Skip
- Play hopscotch…with real scotch
- Clock the velocity of your REMs
- Put your shoes on the opposite feet
- Cross your toes
- Roll your tongue
- Crystallize
- Baby oil the floor
- Hide
- Attack innocent bunnies
- Declare war
- Destroy a tree
- Hide the scrabble bag
- Seduce your stick shift
- Wink
- Memorize the periodic table
- Mummify
- Pretend you're a roadie
- Buy a Ginsu knife
- Collect electrons
- Correct typos that aren't there
- Polish your neck…use Pledge
- Recopy the Bible substituting your name for God
- Loosen the lug nuts on your dad's new car
- Drop your cat off the roof to see if it lands on all four feet
- Count the bags under Walter Mondale's eyes
- Unscrew all the lightbulbs and rearrange the furniture
- Found the Jim Jones School of Bartending
- Listen for non-satanic messages (i.e. "Drink milk")
- Dress like Motley Crue…surprise your grandmother
- Dial-a-Prayer and tell them they're wrong
- Go into a bar and ask for a Molotov Cocktail
- Learn everything there is to know about the Holy Roman Empire
- Make a drive-in window at your local bank where there wasn't one before
- Walk on water…but don't get caught
- Confess to a crime…that didn't happen
- Be in the wrong place at the right time
- Plot the overthrow of your local School Board
- Request covert assistance from the CIA
- Discover the source of the Mississippi
- Search for buried treasure…in Nebraska
- Hot wax the bottom of your brother's dress shoes
- Preach the philosophy of Marx…Groucho, that is
- Drink as much prune juice as you can
- Write a book about your previous life
- Serve ping-pong balls…as hors d'oeuvres
- Jump up and down…on your alarm clock
- Make a quilt out of used cocktail napkins
- Sterilize your stereo…with Jack Daniels
- Carve you and your girlfriend's initials…in a marshmallow
- Drive the speed limit…in your garage
- Sing the national anthem…during your calculus final
- Wear a three-piece suit…in a sauna
- Pay off the national debt…with a bad check
- Go to a cemetary and verbally abuse dead people
- Give yourself a hernia…for Christmas
- Defend your neighborhood from roving Mongol hordes
- Recite romantic poetry…to your toaster
- See if you really can build a nuclear device in your own basement
- Go to McDonald's and pretend you can't speak English
- Write to your congressmen, senators, President, etc. to tell them what a good
- job they're doing…On April 1st
- Find the heat capacity of your chemistry professor
- Take apart all your major kitchen appliances…mix and match them
- Turn your TV picture tube upside down
- Phone in a death threat on President Kennedy
- Put lighted EXIT signs on all your closets
- Carry a tune…drop it, see if it breaks
- Be planar…but don't tell your parents
- Play hockey with your little cousin…as the puck
- Make a deal with the devil…but keep your fingers crossed
- Put instant concrete in your big brother's waterbed
- Give a lecture on the historical significance of cream cheese
- Debate politics with a fern
- See how small you can scrunch your face - Sell firewood door to door…in Atlantis
- Found the TLO (Toledo Liberation Organization)
- Play nuclear chicken with a small third world nation
- Raise professional certified racing turnips
- Give your grandmother a raise and another day of paid vacation
- Lead an aerobics class…for patients of the I.C.U.
- Go to a drive-in movie in a tank
- Go to a non-drive-in movie in a tank and drive in anyway
- Send President Reagan an alarm clock…wind it up first
- Found a cockroach stable and stud ranch
- Send your goldfish to obedience school
- Free the oppressed toasters of America
- Weave a tablecloth out of copper tubing
- Give your cat a suntan…in the microwave
- Park your car…with a friend
- Park your car…with a group of friends
- Frame your first statement of bankruptcy
- Place it on the wall of your office
- Solve the population problem (x^2 + y^2 = population…solve for x)
- Contribute to the population problem
- Wear a T-shirt that says "I'll walk on you to see The Who" and a peace sign
- Practice the Aztec method of heart removal on your professor
- Find out who made the super glue commercials and give them your Ginsu knife
- Get Ronco and K-tel to merge…they sell the same stuff anyway
- Sneak into a nuclear physics lab and stay the night
- Play with anything that looks interesting
- Drop piston engines on two people and see who squishes first
- See if your goldfish can live in Coors rather than water
- Try to ignite water…the Mississippi might work
- Draw Venn diagrams…screw them up
- State fallacies as fact (like, "peanuts grow on bushes")
- Visit the Architecture building…loudly criticize its design
- Make a schematic drawing…of a rock
- Wallpaper your laundry room…with pages from books you don't like
- See if diamonds really do cut glass…on everything in your neighbor's house
- Tenderize your tongue…chew on it for a while
- See how long you can stare at a fluorescent light…try green
- Bronze your sister's turtle
- See how long it takes for her to notice
- See what she does when she notices
- Bronze your sister- If you lose, stop watering it and try again.
- Increase your territorial holdings by force
- Find out how many ways there really are to skin a cat
- Boldly go where no man has gone before
- Be a threat to the American way of life
- Do research into the cause of World War III
- Be a threat to the Northwestern Tibetan way of life
- Re-establish the Roman Empire…in Pittsburgh


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- You forgot "build a box". That always works for me!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I too, want to build my own plane!!!

~

~

~

~

~

~

~









The thing about ultralight planes is that you DON'T need a pilots license!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If you are bored…
Go plane a board!!!

Or build a plane!!!
Or board a plane!!!


----------



## superdav721

Think I will go have a smoke.
BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

I was bored, so I done completed your list…..
NOW WHAT???


----------



## superdav721

THINGS YOU CAN DO WITH ABSOLUTELY NOTHING

Blink wildly and then close your eyes really tight for an interesting light show
(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)
See a variety of blobs, stars and flashes. Try to make out shapes and see if your subconscious is trying to send you a message (perhaps that funny shape is saying, 'send all your money to urban75.com'?)

See how long you can hold a note
(Amusement Potential: 4-20 minutes)
Not that much fun, but it sure passes the time. Play with a friend, or try to beat your own personal best. Inhale deeply and then try and make a noise for as long as you can. Earn extra points for making your partner laugh or ending on an amusing note.

Try to not think about penguins
(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)
This is especially hard, because by trying too much, you remember what you were trying to avoid thinking of. If you try too little, you end up thinking about penguins anyway.

Use your secret mind power
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Pick a passing by and try to use your mind power to command them do something, like drop their bag or knock into someone. The law of averages dictates that sooner or later one of your mind commands will come true, so you can convince yourself that you really have super human powers and waste even more time trying them out.

Pretend you're a robot
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
Walk down the street with mechanical movements, adding 'zzzzzt' sounds with each motion. Pretending to have a motor broken in, say, your left hand can add at least 30 seconds more entertainment.

Scratch yourself
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
Go ahead, scratch yourself now. Even if nothing itches, go ahead. Doesn't that feel pretty good?

Rate passers by
(Amusement Potential: 10-15 minutes)
Secretly award passers by marks out of ten as you go along, offering (unsaid) expert criticism over their clothing, hairstyle and footwear choices.

Repeat the same word over and over until it loses its meaning
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
Pick a random word out of a magazine and say it aloud to yourself until it becomes a meaningless set of noises.

Pinch yourself
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
What is pain? Why is it unpleasant? There's nothing physical about it - it's all in your mind. Plus, after pinching yourself for awhile, boredom will seem nice next to being in pain.

Try to swallow your tongue
(Amusement Potential: 1-2 minutes)
There's not much to say about this one. It is possible, but really stupid.

Pretend to be a car
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Make appropriate revving noises in your head as you walk along and add a racing commentary as you pass strangers in the street. Use blinking eyes as indicators for extra authenticity.

Make Star Trek door noises
(Amusement Potential: 1-2 minutes)
Stand by an electric door to a bank or something and make that silly "Scccccccchwop" sound heard whenever people popped on to the bridge to hang with Captain Kirk.

Look at something for awhile, shut eyes, study after image
(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)
Another great time waster. It takes about 30 seconds of staring to create an after image, and the image is then viewable for about the same length of time. Fun to combine this one with pushing on your eyes.

Get yourself as nauseated as possible
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Best achieved by looking straight up and spinning around. Try to be so dizzy you can't even stand up. This is also entertaining due to the "makes boredom seem a lot better" effect (see "Hurt Yourself").

Invent a weird twitch
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Adopt a bizarre twitch (e.g. flicking your head irregularly, twitching with eye or busting out sporadic cough noises) and try it out when you go shopping.

Make a low buzzing noise
(Amusement Potential: 15-30 minutes)
Hours of fun in libraries! Keeping a totally straight face and looking nonchalant, make a low pitch humming/buzzing noise and see who reacts.

See what's in your neighbour's rubbish/trash
(Amusement Potential: 20-30 minutes)
You can learn a lot about people by what they throw out. You might uncover some dark secret about them. Plus, they might be throwing out something with value that still works, like a VCR or some porn mags.

Watch TV, repeat everything said in Italian accent
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Sort of entertaining. Include flamboyant shoulder shrugs for added impact, or go for a Marlon Brando set of grunts.

Send spooky emails
(Amusement Potential: 15-60 minutes)
Look up someone's CV on the web, do some research on them via Google and then send them an email full of personal references claiming to be an ex-work colleague who fell in love with their shoes. Or something.

Play our useless games
(Amusement Potential: how long have you got?)
Waste away the hours with our collection of useless games

Make prank phone calls
(Amusement Potential: 20-60 minutes)
Very entertaining, but requires discipline. Remember - vulgarities don't make a call funny, but getting the other person to believe a ridiculous story will. Try seeing if you can get them to make noises to 'test' the line. One to get you started off: Call McDonalds with weird complaints about their food.

Pretend all humans will die except for people in room with you
Amusement Potential: 10-20 minutes)
What would you do if this really happened? Would the group stay together, or would there be factions? Who would join what group? Remember, there would only be power for a few days before the plants ran out of fuel or broke. To travel, you would always have to be near cars to siphon gas out of. Best to do with people you know.

Step off a curb with eyes shut, imagine it's a cliff
(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)
To get any benefit out of this one, you have to have a good imagination. Don't step off immediately, build up to the jump. Study the ravine below. Feel the winds at that altitude. Step off and…AHHHHHH!!!!!

Try and sound Welsh
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
The key to sounding Welsh is to make sure that your voice goes up at the end of the sentence, so that everything sounds like a question. Throw in a superfluous 'isn't it?' at the end of everything you say and you're halfway there. Isn't it?

Burn things with a magnifying glass
(Amusement Potential: 5-30 minutes)
Ants are always fun to use for this, but burning the face of someone you don't like, under some circumstances, can be just as entertaining.

Have a water gargling contest
(Amusement Potential: 5-10 minutes)
Put a glassful of water in your mouth and see how long you can keep gargling for. Award yourself extra points for loud and amusing gargling noises, and minus points if you laugh.

Stare at the back of someone's head until they turn around
(Amusement Potential: 2-5 minutes)
This works on the "I have the feeling I'm being watched" principle. Conduct an experiment-does this really work?

Have a "Who is less competitive" competition
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
Trying to win at this will make you lose. Trying to lose makes you win which makes you lose. Not trying at all makes you lose which makes you win which makes you lose.

Pick up a dog so it can see things from your point of view
(Amusement Potential: 3-5 minutes)
Think about it: your dog has only seen the house from a viewpoint from 6" to 2' high (15 to 60 cm for all you metric fans). It's never seen the tops of counters, what you keep on your desk, the tops of shelves, etc. Try looking at things from its point of view, too.

Pull out a hair, stick in someone's ear
(Amusement Potential: 1-5 minutes)
Best done to sleeping people. Added challenge in having no one else around, because then you can't blame it on anyone else. Try to beat your record number of times before the person catches on.

Pour water in hand, make sneeze noise, throw water on back of person's neck
(Amusement Potential: 5-15 minutes)
Always a good gag. For an even bigger reaction out of the person, act like you're not sorry at all for what they think you did. Comment instead on how big that sneeze was or about how there was a lot of mucus in that one.

Can you out-hum your friend?
(Amusement Potential: 1-3 minutes)
This is quite a tough one - and as many friends as you like can join in.
Sit opposite your friends, and then start humming to yourself as loud as you can. The winner is the person who can keep the straightest face the longest - anyone who laughs is disqualified.
Tip: try varying the tone of your hum to put off your opponent!


----------



## superdav721

That aught to keep you busy for a half hour or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Lay off the caffiene!!!
Have a drink!!!
Go "play" with your wife!!!
Do something to reign youself back in!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Break is over…..

I need sleep…..

NYT*DAVE*,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Dave, I was cutting it from corner to corner and working my way around (go ahead Randy, you'll have fun with that one) but by the time I saw I was going off the line it was too late… I was already off the line. I just have to practice more, but I'll get it. I did way better on the last one. I also need a better saw and better lighting.

William, I didn't say you need help… that was Randy. I figure you already know you need help and decided they can keep it, and I agree. Here's a song for ya….

See the wood bowl… turn… turn… turn…
On William's new lathe… turn… turn… turn…
And the wood chips piled up to his suspenders…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Dave, it looks like we know what you do when you're bored, make lists.
That first one though, things to do when you're bored, reads funnier if you read it fast in your best George Carlin voice.
Me thinks that baby need to make an arrival.
I think you're on edge too much.

Ted, I don't wear suspenders.
If I am running for the toilet, my mind doesn't work fast enough to have to deal with suspenders. 
See Marty's post here.

Jeff 
Did ya burn the wood?
Are ya hurt?
See? I had to fix that because I think Dave posted it backwards.
Seriously though.
How hot does the wood get when you're routing that slot?
Those fine pieces of wood that accumalate under a router catch fire pretty easy.
I've had two fires under my router.
Like yours, they were small fires that were put out easily.
One was caused by hitting a screw. The sparks caused the fire.
The other was while routing a slot in some especially knotty oak. The wood got hot enough that, combined with those fine pieces from previously routed material, and I guess the atmospheric conditions were just right, to ignite fire. 
I figured out to do wood that gets too hot like that in repeated, shallow passes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning oversleepers and underwears,

Ted,
Did you notice I never corrected William (regarding the needing help thing), I didn't intentionally through you under the bus…..
OK, maybe I did!!!

William,
SHhhhhh, don't go waking Dave up!!! He needs he rest!!!

I almost had a panic attack…
I looked out the window and saw that the ground was covered in the white fluffy stuff!!! OH $h[#!!!
Turns out only to be a dusting juuuust enough to color the pavement white.
What a relief, I thought there for a moment I was going to have to actually do something!!! Nope, nothin' needs doing….panic attack averted!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ted Practice practice. And A good scraper


----------



## DIYaholic

Something strange is going on, I'm not feeling quite "right".....
I feel the need/urge to head to the shop!!!

Guess I'll be heading to the shop & see what I can screw up…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Build a plane that will cut dovetails…..


----------



## Kreegan

Dave, you ever read The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams? In there, they say that the secret to flying is to throw yourself at the ground and miss. Try learning how to do that to pass the time. That way you can fly to the hospital when she does deliver.


----------



## superdav721

OK you guys are the NEW three stoges Randy ,Marty and Rich.
I love the humor fellers never stop. Smiling keeps us breathing. 
Nuck nuck nuck


----------



## Gene01

Like Andy, I'm way behind the curve.

Dave, good news about your daughter. One of our nieces was confined to bed for the last 2 months of her pregnancy. All was well and the baby was delivered near the original due date.

Jeff, does your bit have a nick? That would probably tell you the cause. Scary!

Randy, My method to avoid screw ups is to not do a da*&ed thing.

Good on ya, eddie. Now William, whatcha gonna do with an extra lathe?

Rich, that Adams quote is funny. Wonder what is the average number of attempts before success?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I have to try and be humorus…..
No body takes me seriously!!!

Marty,
They make planes that cut all sorts of birds!!!









Rich,
I've got some "fowl" pieces parts…..
Can you eat McNuggets on your diet???

Gene,
I'm trying to change my ways…..
Even when I screw up, at least I'm accomplishing SOMETHING!!!

William,
Do your young 'uns have that lathe unloaded yet? We need pictures, because well you know; NO pictures…..


----------



## Kreegan

Time for a trip to the grocery store for more rabbit food. Think the high today is in the low teens, so no shop time. :-(


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Rest assured…..
I wasn't offering up your shop chicken!

Unless of course, Rich wants a "McNugget" salad!!!


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of planes, one "landed" on my front porch, this morning.









I figured I'd bring it in, and let it warm up a bit…


----------



## JL7

William and Gene….....no nicks in the carbide at all, and it still cuts nice. There was defineately a nice pile of dust collecting behind the bit, so now I'm wondering if it didn't just start on its own…............


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a Millers Falls plane. I think you should really return it to it's New England home!!!
Send it to me…..
I'll see that it gets there!!!


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, right. Seems to be quite happy in it's new "Home". It likes it better than being in Chicago….









I happen to mention "Chicago", and you can see the big red frown it made…


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes but, I have one of it's siblings here in my shop. I think they wood luv to be reunited!!! It wood be the humane thing to do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Supplemental caloric intake has been completed.
Time for a "Union Break", then back to the shop…....


----------



## TedW

*William*, now you got me picturing you running for the bathroom cursing and hollering because your arms are tangled in suspenders that you can't get out of fast enough… and I gotta tell ya, that there is darn funny! And of course wood chips are flyin everywhere.

*Dave*, that's another thing I need some practice on.. sharpening my scrapers! Of course, I can always use a paint scraper.. that seems to work for the novice little projects I do.

*Everybody… WoodMutts will launch "Privately" by the end of today.* By privately, it means you'll have to sign in to see the site and/or take part in it. The reason it's private is because I can't launch it publicly until there is some content to replace the template content on the home page - and that's where you guys come in. I need you guys to write blogs, create photo albums, write articles (different than the blogs, you'll see), add your shop to the shops directory, and whatever else you want to partake in. All optional of course… if you just want to see the site take shape before it goes public, you can do that to.

You can't sign yourself up yet, because you have to sign in to get to the sign up form. Yeah, I know… ya can't have chickens without eggs. Send me a message with your preferred username and your email address. I will create an account for you and you will receive an email containing your password, which will allow you to sign in.


----------



## Bagtown

Well hello everyone.
Sitting in a McDonald's killing time and thought I'd have a look at what's been going on….
Over 650 posts to wade through. Course I have nothing to do right now so it was nice to have something to do…

So I made it here.
A friend called one of his friends up as soon as I arrived and asked if he would mind if I slept on his couch for a couple of days. I felt kind of like a bum, but the guy agreed and I've had a place to stay for the last few nights.
I went on Thursday for all of the testing and interviewing. The testing was a joke. I got to question five and starting getting suspicious that they were trying to trick me. Turns out they get so many foreign applicants from around the world that they use a simple literacy and numeracy tests to weed them out. The interview process however was pretty intense. But I managed to get through it. Then they made me a conditional offer. Conditional on my ability to pass a test drive in a coach bus on Tuesday. I've never driven a bus but I figure if I can do rush hour downtown in a tractor trailer then I can drive a bus.. Other conditions are that I pass the course they're putting me on for the next three weeks. I guess the failure rate can be pretty high, apparently they pack an overwhelming amount of information into the three weeks. If I pass the course, then I will be on probation for the following three months. If I manage not to blow the probation period then I will be a member of the teamsters union. And be a regular working teamster….

So I check into the hotel they're putting me up in for the course later today. While I'm in training they pay 20 bucks an hour. After I gradeate! Then I can claim $350 worth of gas receipts for getting here, and $30.00 a day per diem for every day on the course. I'm gonna need that money, cause renting a room up here is pricey. I looked on line and a bedroom with kitchen and bathroom privileges costs about $800. A month plus a 50% damage deposit. The course runs for three weeks straight with no weekend breaks.

I brought a couple of tool boxes worth of galoot tools but I don't know where I'm ever gonna get to use em up here.

Stumpy, if you still need someone to answer five questions, I'd give it a go.

Eddie, nice thing you did there with the lathe. Karma will repay you for that. But you already knew that.

William, keep dodging them bowls…. Or maybe tighten em down a little harder. 

Rex, little steps every day brother. We're all pulling for you. Keep your stick on the ice.

Jeff, stop being a fire bug.

Randy, stop holdin back

Marty, are they good drugs or what?

Bandit, hope the grand kids stop beating you up.

Rich, try the Atkins diet. Lots a steak.

Gene, hope all is well and your not too cold.

Dave, status quo is good. Give your daughter and granddaughter my best. Tell them to just take it easy and to stop making food for you. You can cook for yourself. 

David, where are you?

Well, if I missed anyone, I'm sorry. Catch you next time.

Mike
(sitting in mcDonalds in Fort McMurray, Alberta, Canada)


----------



## Kreegan

Good to hear from you, Mike. Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you the next few weeks. I'm sure you'll make it through fine. Good luck!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Good to hear from you. I wasn't too worried, as you've got it figured out!
Just a little test advice:
1) 30 people on the bus, 30 people off the bus.
2) That rear end will swing when you turn. (The bus' rear end, not your's so much! Then again!!!)
3) Donuts in the parking lot are OK, as long as there are no parked cars!!!
4) Napping is only acceptable at stop lights!
5) No using the bus to offer "Limo" service on the weekends!!!

I think.. Scratch that! *I know you'll do fine. Good Luck!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I'm kinda busy right now, with the metamorphosis and all. But I will check out &/or register to sign up, when I have some time. I'm really looking forward to seeing/participating on "WoodMutts"!!!

Happy afternoon Rich!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear from ya Mike, The hard part is behind ya….. BTW, Don't forget to stop for those RR tracks, You're driving a bus now…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - great to hear from you….sounds like you are getting over each hurdle one at a time with a few more to go. You will definitely make it happen…...very cool.

Hear….the debate goes on whether they build the pipeline for us wasteful Americans to consume all that Canadian oil you are working to extract from the sand…...we'll see what we can do to keep you in a job up there….

Ted - looking forward to the new site….....piece of cake right?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike it was great to hear from ya was starting to get a little worried ,as the news down here was all about that massave cold front up there .i know you guys are use to it but that was a front to be reckoned with ,still keeping you in prayers on you job, your a smart guy you will do it ,the Teamsters is a great Union and will watch your back ,


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks for the tips.
Randy, I actually already bought a little handheld mechanicals counter, to count the passengers.
Marty, I don't think there's any RR tracks up this far north.
Jeff, yeah could you get some one to sign off on that pipeline thing. It would help a lot. 
Ted, glad to hear the website is progressing. Not sure I can help as I don't think I'll be doing much woodworking for the foreseeable future.

Mike


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff sounds like you hit a staple r nail and the spark set it off ,glad to hear you got it out and under control before it was major, after reading that i went and put my fire extinguisher out to where i can see it ,and thank you very much ,it meant a lot to me


----------



## Gene01

Mike, Great to hear you made it with no major problems. It sure sounds like you have a pretty hefty schedule for the next few weeks. Best of luck with it all! As Randy said we know you'll do fine. BTW, It's not nearly as cold here as there. 
eddie, if you don't want the trouble of getting that band saw running, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. Just stick it in the trunk of your car and head west. When you get in to AZ, just holler…..loud.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bags, so good to hear from you and knowing everything is OK. My, this is one heck of a job to apply for and nobody can't say you have not tried very hard, hope you get it.
Nothing much going on around here, Dave hovers between pissing himself and smoking.
The other guys?, I wouldn't waste your time, they still BS all the time, one is always on about his snow job and we now have a fire bug on the staff.
Stumpy has disappeared up his own ass, sucked in by a vortex, Rich has quit eating - that will be a great help to the starving minions in Africa. Remember a while back when Eddie lost his mind?, well it's still lost and hope has dwindled to it ever being found.
Ted has another Ugly Mutt site in the works, this one's different, only ugly people allowed on it.
Bandit scraped the money together for another plain plane, why doesn't this guy just get a real cheese slicer?
William has turned on everyone.
Gene is just beside himself, as is Andy. Marty is still the odd ball SOB he ever was …... nothing new.
David has run off with Volga Olga.

Enjoy your vacation Mike.


----------



## TedW

Mike, good to hear from ya and glad you made it there okay. You'll have no problem making it to the teamsters. As much as you put into landing this job, you have to figure most applicants would never make it as far (litereally) as you already have. As for woodmutts.com, we would be happy if you just stop in now and then to say hello.

Rex, speaking of ugly mutts, I hope you plan on gracing us with your presence.

Jeff.. piece of cake for sure. Angel food or devil's food, your choice.

Randy, the site isn't going anywhere… we'll wait for ya.

Olga, don't be too hard on Dave, unless you think he might be into that sorta thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thinkin' a shot of Bailey's poured over a bowl of Eddy's coffee ice cream…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

None for you Mike, The ice people depend on ya now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a new show coming out this fall called Ice Busser. Starring Mikey from the heart of Fort McMurray…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'll have you know, my snow job is very taxing. I constantly need to check weather reports and then respond accordingly. Recently, with no snow in the reports….
I've responded by napping!!!

Mike,
I knew you were on top of things…..
Especially since your at the top of the world there, at the north pole!!!

Gene,
Eddie's BS (yeah, I mean *B*and*S*aw) should head to my shop, right along side my *Rokon 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*, so it can be close to it's kin folk!!!

Eddie,
If Gene offers you anything for that BS…..
I'll give you $1.00 more!!!

Ted,
If as Rex says, only ugly people are allowed on WoodMutts, are you allowed??? I mean, given your natural photogenic good looks!!!

Marty,
You can have the coffee ice cream….
But send the Bailey's to Vermont!!!

Dave,
Are you climbing the walls???
If so, put on a "spiderman" costume….
So as people won't think your nuts!!!

I got the rest of the fre*N*ch cleats installed. More will be installed, as the shop layout progresses and additional needs are determined. I must now make all the hanging supports for the stuff I want to keep organized.

Union Break….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I almost forgot!
That Incra Fence sounds very dangerous…..
Send that to me for proper disposal!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i was given that old band saw by a fellow that had bought some property and just wanted it out of this old shop he was going to trow it away told him i want it and had showed some pictures to David (patron ) and he said it was a old craftsman back when they made real heavy duty tool s,i have been meaning to get it back up to running one day but while William was over here he look at it a lot more than i did i hadnt even open the door to the motor he said the same as David its a heavy duty table saw and it huge got me to wanting to get it going ,my neighbor cut a pecan tree last year and we put a lot of 8 ft logs up to resaw one day ,and when a strom come thur they give away a lot of oak just to get itt move from there yard ,thats my plan to use it for as all we have here is pine and a little fur and oak is like high high they are really proud of it,but if i do get rid of it ill holler at you and randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy if a Riikon and craftsman crossed breed what would that be craftskon if that happen then you would have a *********************************** in the family tree


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, when is this *Woodgutts* site supposed to be up?


----------



## Gene01

eddie. Get that thing running. Pecan is precious and beautiful and great for working. 
Once your done with the oak and pecan, then you can bring it out here. If the blade's a little dull, that's OK.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Mystery box arrives* and is immediately confiscated by Homeland Security.
Wouldn't you know it, the mail carrier rocks up to the mailbox to make a delivery, and before I can get it, a squad of Pink Berets jumps out of a tricked out Fiat 500 and snatches it.
As a defencive gesture, I leaned my ass into the open driver's window and warned then I have had dhiarear all the week and my stomach pain was on a hair trigger. The driver knew I was not ********************ting him and allowed me to see the box for a brief moment before they drove off swifty leaving a brown trail.
I have seen that type of box before, now where was it?
Looks like it was made from woods you would find in NM, but the hinges were gold, not silver.

Anyone have a clue?





































*Thank you David, love it*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy asked for photos.
Well, photos.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The photos look great! Well, all except that ONE!!!

David,
A fine box indeed and an even finer gesture!!!

Rex,
Congrats, on recieving a "Patron Original"!!!

Eddie,
Rikon & Craftsman have already mated!!!
The Craftsaman 14" BS is essentially a Rikon 10-320 BS, just with different paint.
It kept the C'man name as a "man" should!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - I thought it was Ice Road Busser…....!

Rex - what a GREAT gift! David…..hope you are listening…....that is really an incredible piece of art!! Very cool.

Eddie - I must have missed the BS photos…...? I didn't miss all the BS going on here tho…....

Speaking of which….....Randy, should we be expecting some updated photos? And no worries on the Incra fence, I'll just trash it here….Tuesday is garbage day…..thanks for the generous offer tho!

Gotta go check out William's lathe update…...hopefully he didn't take another hit to the head…...


----------



## superdav721

What am I supposed to do with this urine stained smoke smelling spider man suit?
Bags good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope everyone had a good day! I know William did!!!

Jeff,
You know me…
Just tryin' to help out!!!
Pictures in the near(?) future!!!

Dave,
Here in the modern world, we have dry cleaners!!!

My chicken quasadilla has been chowed down, dessert eaten….
Time to head to the s….
STORE for my evening pop! Not to be consumed until shop time is over!!!

Gotta run…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did have a good day Randy.
Now though, I can hardly move.
After yesterday's trip, I really didn't have any business in the shop today.
I couldn't help myself though. 
Oh well, the day I stop doing things I shouldn't be doing will probably be the day I become worm food.


----------



## TedW

Rex, WoodMuffs will be up and running later tonight but for members only. If you want in just send me a message with your preferred user name and an email address. I'll create an account for you and send the password to your email.

The reason I can't open it to the public yet is because there is no content yet, so the home page is just a bunch of blank boxes. Once there is enough content to fill those boxes - at least 20 blog posts, a few photo albums, some activity in the forums, etc - then I can open the site to the general public.

That box looks like the totally awesome work of David, except I don't see his trademark crescent moon. Speaking of whom…

Where's David hiding??? Patron, where are youuuuuu?


----------



## superdav721

He PM'ed me a few days ago.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd like in on Woodmutts, Jeff.
If you're opening up a site called woodmuffs though, as you posted, I don't know about that one.
Muffs?
Is that term even used anymore?
I hadn't heard it in years.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Cool Dave - the first and last tool you'll ever need…....besides a quick release c-clamp of course…...


----------



## Bagtown

Cool Dave. Looks like a roofing hammer.


----------



## JL7

Today's adventure in learning and screwing up included sliding dovetails…...


----------



## TedW

William, that was in reply to Rex's woodgutts 

If you want in on the pre-opening (not public yet) of woodmutts.com, message me with your preferred username and email address. When I create accounts later tonight you'll get your password via email.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You can chop your wood down from a tree with that tool.
You can plane it.
You can pull nails with it.
Then you can use the hammer head to smash it to bits if you're not happy with it.

Hey!
That's the perfect tool set for me.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy- I got your French Maid er French Polish project posted but it's your turn to do that blue link thingy for me. Jeff- I've had those router table fires before just from routing slots with dull bits in hard woods. Roger- You are now an official member of the Patron Limited Edition Box Club. That's what David has been up to. I was getting worried about him. Dave- no change in the birthing status? I saw a 41" Damascus sword on my UK buddies cell phone last night that was amazing. I'm trying to get him to send me some pics so I can forward to you. He did this whole sword by hand! No power hammer! Guy is a glutton for punishment. Mike-Bus driving has always seemed scary in traffic to me but then I get really nervous pulling my gooseneck horsetrailer in traffic! Best of luck to ya. I'm off to troll the projects, blogs, and other entertainment on LJ. Later.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad your day went well. Now relax so you can (and I know you will) attack it again tomorrow!!!

Ted,
Is "Woodmuffs" a porno site for people with a mannequin fetish!!!

Dave,
That thing is like Thor's hammer…
very useful, in the right hands!!!

Jeff,
Don't go dissin' my *$1.00 Quick Release C-Clamp* with the missing *swiveling do-hickey-thing-a-ma-jiggy!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Andy she is ready for youngun to come on out and play with the rest of us.
I would like to see the sword.
In two days there is a close bidding auction 
https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/auction/view/61/1
OMG if a had a few thousand dollars.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Here is Andy's latest project.


----------



## gfadvm

GREAT video Dave. That restores my faith in humanity. Thanks for posting that bit of American heroism.


----------



## superdav721

More saved than Dunkirk. WOW


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good job posting the Boatlift video!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Wow Dave! Some of the plow planes in that auction make my mouth water.


----------



## superdav721

Every news letter I get from them my mouth waters.


----------



## bandit571

I have been slaving away, down in the Dungeon tonight! Sharpened the iron on the New & Improved Millers FallS #8, TYPE 4, until it could make paper thin shavings in Oak!

If THAT weren't enough trouble, I tried out a circular saw to cut leg blanks with. Then grab a few planes, and tapered two sides! In fact, all four sides of that 28" long by 1-1/2" leg are glass smooth, no sanding needed.

Film @ 11:00


----------



## Kreegan

Here we have a photo of the Minnesota-Dwelling DumbassWoodworker, wearing traditional garb of the TooDumbToComeInOutOfTheCold tribe. Note the glazed expression, indicative of preliminary hypothermia, and the slack-jawed grin, a defining characteristic of DumbassWoodworkers.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the video Dave…....pretty amazing stuff…..

Uff Da Rich, you are really blending in here…....


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser, until the rest of the shots come out









What serves as a "Tablesaw" in the Dungeon.


----------



## Bagtown

Lmao @ Rich


----------



## DIYaholic

I swear, I would be done with the metamorphosis of Dungeon to Lair….
If I had a properly setup shop to work in!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ah, quityerbetchin. Look what I can do in a little dark Dungeon. Even Igor has run away from it,


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Go spend a week with Mike….
Then your shop will seem warm!!!

Bandit,
I'll trade you a "slightly used TS motor for that Millers Falls!!!


----------



## bandit571

In fact, I even got a leg tapered tonight
Using just a few handplanes









One?


----------



## bandit571

Two


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I hear ya. But you must realize that I possess no WW skills, so I NEED a proper shop with all the gizmos, gadgets and latest & greatest, just so I can make sawdust & shavings as nice as you do!!!


----------



## bandit571

And Three.









and just because I can..









A pass or two, just to keep from buying any sandpaper. Don't need it….


----------



## bandit571

You mean my Brand New & Improved Millers Falls #8 Type 4? Still working on getting an edge to it









I think a little more work is needed?


----------



## superdav721

Holy crap.
Who let the nutcase with the rug on his head in the house?
Bandit is there a bench under there?
Nice set of planes you have there.
Dave is buying a good set of METAL planes in a few days.
Yes metal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'd a thunk you wood make your own metal planes!!!
And you call yourself a galoot….
I'm reporting you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The *proper* way to speak of your plane is…..
The *Brand New* & *Improved*.......
*Millers Falls #8 Type 4!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Yep, under all that junk are two saw horses, and an old, legless tabletop. I have a single 1×8 screwed down to the tops of the saw horses, to tie things up a bit. Still waiting on a "Proper" bench to arrive from the old shop.


----------



## KTMM

I have / had one that looks like that Bandit. I really like the Millers Falls line of tools. To me they were a bit thicker than the Stanleys. Don't get me wrong Stanley made great tools. Guess you guys will have to ask Dave about metal planes and Ebay lots soon… My Shinwa bevel gauge, Veritas marking gauge, and Veritas #4 came in yesterday. I just got a chance to open the box and have a look today.

I go in for three nights of 12 hr night shift tomorrow. I hope to take some pictures of tools and start a blog on my new toolbox.


----------



## TedW

Dave, that video gives new meaning to "Wherever you go, there you are". Great video.. thanks for posting it.


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, to all who sent sent me their info for a WoodMutts account, don't check your email just yet. I got pulled away from getting things done and had to get some other things done, so didn't get the site quite set up just yet. I'll be creating your accounts tomorrow (sunday) after I get a few more things configured. For now, I'm staring at my monitor but nothing is registering… it's time to call it a night.

Anybody who hasn't already, but wants to take part in the WoodMutts.com pre-launch, send me your preferred username and email address and I'll create an account for you. You will be able to write a blog, create photo albums, and some other stuff.

Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Top o' the mornin' to ya,

Ohhhh, "TOH Classics" is on…..


----------



## Gene01

My *Shinwa bevel gauge, Veritas marking gauge, and Veritas #4* came in yesterday.

There, I fixed it for ya, Lucas. I have more free time than Randy.


----------



## superdav721

morning fellas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave, (ok, everybody else too).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put another base cabinet together last night. Maybe do a wall cabinet today so I can hang my microwave…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. I feel like Roger today, or at least I feel like I have Roger's ass. This diet done finally caught up to me I think.

I think William has done given me the lathe curse. I'm pretty sure the spindle shaft on my new Delta 46-460 is bent. It wobbles pretty bad. It's possible it's my fault. My chuck got stuck on there on the first thing I turned on it, and I used a tommy bar and mallet to get it off. I didn't hit it that hard, just hard enough to get it to spin off. I'm a little concerned if something as small as that can bend the spindle shaft. This ain't my HF lathe. This damn thing cost me 700 bucks. I expect higher quality for that price.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You're learning the *proper* posting of *tool gloats* & helping the uninformed, well done!!!

Dave,
One day & counting (& wall climbing)!!!

Marty,
Why the "capital punishment" for your microwave? Did it kill some electrons???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Suppose to have an ice storm coming in this morning, but I guess it's warmer than they anticipated. Now it's gonna be more rain than sleet. (did anyone hear the disappointment in my keyboard???).....


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Sorry that you and your lathe are bent out of shape!!! Seems like a warranty issue!!!
Be sure NOT to mention the "Tommy Gun" & mallet, they may frown upon that kind of abuse!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Here's a quick lesson in Delta. If it's a new one, It's junk. If it's an older one, then you can't get parts for it anymore. You're screwed…..


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....

Rich…..sorry to hear about the lathe…....I would be RUNNING to the store to bring it back…...where'd you buy it? Keep an eye on CL…...I see some pretty good lathes show up around here…....

Back to fixing yesterday's mistakes….....


----------



## JL7

Congrats Andy on the top 3 *(again!)*...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, What color is your Delta???


----------



## Kreegan

I got it from CPO Outlets. I'm going to try Delta customer service tomorrow. Hopefully its something easy to fix.


----------



## Kreegan

Damn intertrons!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow wannabe Woodbutts.
It could only happen to Rich, a bent lathe …..mmmm there's a twist for you.
That reminds me, I have a lathe somewhere, all I remember about it is that it is a Jet which Sandra got me to start my journey (her idea) into the wonderful hobby world of woodworking. I came with a box of chisels too, which must be somewhere, maybe I'll search around and see if they are still there.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 
Re: Delta comment
I can see that as becoming a proverb. Definitely a "truism". 
You do have a way with words.

Randy, Always ready to help.

Rex, thank Sandra for us. Without her prescient generosity, we wouldn't be benefiting from your sunny disposition and profundity.


----------



## DIYaholic

pro·fun·di·ties
Definition of *PROFUNDITY*
1a: intellectual depth
1b: something profound or abstruse 
2: the quality or state of being profound or deep


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to the store, for a sammich, then to the shop!!!

Rex,
Don't have a conniption fit!!! It will be a convenience store sammich, not deserving of being called a sandwich!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I would call that an in-convenient sammich


----------



## Gene01

Exactly, Randy. 2nd definition applies. "deep". As in, Grab a shovel.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you seriously need to get you head around this book. it will make a gentleman out of you, yeah evn you.
http://www.mrsbeeton.com/


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That book looks like a good read and foundation for a well rounded, selfsustaning person.
The problem being, I don't want to be a "Gentleman" or need to cook…
I have the "Chef" for my gormet & homecooked meals!!! But thanks or the concern!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, (and anyone else interested) that Mrs. Beeton's book is the epitome of cooking, household management and etiquette. It was written in the 1800's and remains the only book you will ever need on the subject.
It really does make interesting reading, even if you are nor interested in food or cooking. Look it over, you'll be amazed at what you can learn from it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, as much as I try, I can't seem to entice you to get out of the gutter, snow or not.
Trying to make you independent of freeloading meals and a life of lowly "sammiches" is a task more than the landed gentry can ever accomplish. Enjoy your Spam.


----------



## Gene01

Spam? Spam?
Is it dinner time, already?


----------



## DIYaholic

*SPAM?!?*
We better flag that post!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch (if you can call it lunch) is over, as is slack time!
Which means it's….. 
Shop time!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just got released from the Dungeon Shop. Got three more legs done. Made a mess, and NO IGOR around to clean it up! Guess who has "KP" after lunch?









"Busy, Busy,Busy…"


----------



## Kreegan

Wintry mix coming down outside. The heaters are on in the garage and son is getting sleepy. Almost time to go freeze in the garage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You learn well Gene Hopper…..

Randy, Give eddie back his dictionary…..

Rex, You used gentleman and Randy in the same sentence. Did you skip your meds this morning???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a bologna salad (sammich spread) sammich. And a ginger ale


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm glad you took more then your fair share of that mix. It might just miss me down here…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, is that wintry mix anything like Trail Mix?

Marty, sorry about that, didn't mean to go from one extreme to out of the universe, but I am ever hopeful. Ne Absiste.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, read an interesting article about sewage farms. Did you know that they make road gravel out of the $hit they process? I guess that's why Randy has an Interstate named after him. wouldn't it be cool to drive over that POS?


----------



## TedW

Forget it! I just knew as soon as I make the announcement the whole damn site would fall apart at the seams and that's just what it did. Sorry guys, I'm dropping this whole website thing. I'm not a programmer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, OK, we want our money back then.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I could send my maid over….
Nevermind, she hasn't showed up here in years!!!

Rich,
Keep that $#!T to yourself!!! I want another week of being paid for shop time!!!

Marty,
Isn't bologna made with floor scrapings???
Kinda like puttin' your foot in your mouth! Then again, your used to that!!!

Rex,
There is still hope for me…
Just not much!!!

Glue is drying and I needed an excuse to procrastinate, err check out LJs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
The computer, programing and websites are complicated….
You should stick with screwing up those little wax boxes!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, I know yo have the best of intentions, but look, you have too many other things on your plate that don't jive with needing hours of programming time. KISS (Keep it Stupid, Simple) (oh aren't commas wonderful).
We'd sooner see you on LJs than knowing you were not trying to bust your brains to provide for others.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Well said!!!

Yeah Ted,
You need to spend more time on LJs….
Rex needs more people to harrass!!!


----------



## JL7

If I ever mention using sliding dovetails again…..please hit me upside the head…...they are very unforgiving…..

I did manage to get a dry fit of the entertainment center put together….noting that putting it together is MUCH easier than taking it apart!

The vertical parts are all dovetailed….and it is quite sturdy….don't think I would even have to use glue…...and still need to put the curly maple face on it plus some splines on the ends…....


----------



## JL7

And the "wintery mix" sucks…....Randy…...where's the salt wagon?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sorry, but I misplaced the keys to the Salt Wagon…
You're on your own!!!

BTW: You may want to reconsider *SLIDING DOVETAILS*.....
I heard they are a real *PIA!!!*


----------



## TedW

Problem is LumberJocks is already the perfect ww community website. It's got just the right amount of everything - the forums, the blogs, projects, shops, reviews…. and it's all layed out about as perfect as can be. It's easy to find your way around, just plain and simple. Even this post that I'm writing right now.. I don't have to open and separate page and deal with a hundred different options.. it's perfectly simple. So what's the point in making another site, that tries to do basically the same thing but is really crappy at it. I'm cutting my losses before I get in any deeper. Time to call it a learning experience and move on.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, you gave it a go.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey, Ted*- Starting a forum is next to impossible unless you already have a bunch of people coming to the site. What you should do is build your site with other content that makes people want to come to the site. Then, down the road, add a forum to keep them hanging out there.

Start with whatever you like about woodworking. Like William does with Scroll Sawing, or Dave does with Forging. If it's something you're excited about, you'll be more likely to produce lots of great content, and people will notice. Mark at TheWoodWhisperer.com started a site about woodworking and only added a forum much later. Same with Charles Neil and Tommy MacDonald. It will take time, but be patient. Rome wasn't built overnight, and neither was Lumberjocks.com!

*I wouldn't give up so easy.* Just put the forum on hold for a while. Once you get up and running I'll give you a couple free plugs on BCWW. It can't hurt!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, I'm ashamed of you. Stop that ass licking condescending drivel and stop apologizing for being Ted. I'm sure I speak for us all when I say, we ALL prefer our lovable Ted the Twit, just the way he is (except for the ugliness). Your posts are legendary, the subject material - well, way off the planet, remember what your teacher told you; "Ted, nothing about you adds up". Forget programming,you have got to have rocks in your head to just want to sit there and keep re-arranging just two numbers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my microwave hung back on the wall today. 
Hey Rich, I lost 10lbs while it was down…..

Still gotta make the cabinet doors…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Give Rex back his bowl of Cheerios. He's gettin' a bit cranky…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Well I finally got started on my marble machine today.
It has been slow moving.
I did get the four side, top and bottom, all the parts for the marble storage unit, and twenty one feet of marble track done though.

Rich, I understand your frustration. I still have no idea how the shaft got bent on my old one. The only time I've ever abused it was once the spur center was stuck. I put a punch in through the rear of the tailstock and gave it a good whack to knock it out, but the book even the manual tells you to do that if it's stuck.
I did spin some badly out of balance material on it a couple of times until I got it roughed out, but if it wouldn't take that, how was it going to work as a lathe?
Have you disassembled the headstock yet to make sure it's the shaft? With mine, until I found the shaft, I thought it was the bearings. Inside the machine, a bad bearing would cause the exact same result as a bent shaft. If it is a bearing, no matter what size, that is something that is easy to find a replacement part for.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, go here.
You need to find out if you have a type 1 or type 2.
The parts I'm quoting are for a type 1, but the type 2 is similar.
Spindle - $42.19
Inner bearing $9.14
Outer bearing $8.87
If it is the spindle, for that price, I'd go ahead and replace both bearings just to be on the safe side.
If parts would have been that easily found for my old one, I would've been in good shape.


----------



## Kreegan

Wintry mix turned into full blown snow. Think we got around 2 inches. Since it was nice and wet, I got out with my boy and made snowballs and snowmen. He had a grand time.


----------



## Kreegan

That entertainment center is looking great, Jeff! Never would have guessed it used to be a bowling alley.


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks for the support link, William. Mine is the type 2. I bet when I talk to the warranty people tomorrow, they'll have me dismantle the headstock. Hopefully they can replace whatever part it is under warranty. I don't consider what I did to get that chuck off unusual or the sort of thing that should cause this. I've done the same thing several times on my HF lathe and it didn't develop this wobble. They messed something up in the manufacturing process.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Eddie, did you ever get a dovetail saw? I may have a spare soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You can make snow-women but…..
You can't make snowmen without snowballs!!!

Marty,
I know "X" marks the spot….
Are you marking your spot??? (post #29319)
Because I didn't see no yellow snow!!!

Rex,
Do you want Cherrios or Cpt'n Crunch with crunch berries???

Ted,
A unique twist to a wood working site would be one that offers…..
The many ways one can screw up!!!

William,
It ain't mar*b*les that wood workers were supposed to play with….
It's "Mar*p*les", as in chisels and saws!!! Get with the program!!!

Rich,
Thanks for nothing! You were supposed to keep that fluffy winter weather for yourself.
Your snow is headed my way…..
I'm gonna have to go plow/salt tomorrow night!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I'm ticked off at Marples right now.
So I'll play with my marbles instead.

Rich, I agree that it doesn't seem like what you done should have bent the spindle or messed up a bearing. If it won't take that kind of side load, how is it going to handle an off center turning, or something that starts off way out of balance? That is actually something that is puzzling me and has me worried. I'm wondering what kind of hardness treatment they're putting on these shafts. They are hollow for sake of the taper to accept the center. They have to be able to take sideways forces though. 
With mine bending, and now yours, this further supports my idea of leaving my old lathe mounted so I can get odd shaped material at least sort of roughed out before putting it on the Ridgid. 
I've also been considering maybe rebuilding my old lathe eventually, using a solid shaft with only threads for the jaw chuck. If I only use the chuck on that lathe, I can get away with using a solid shaft with just threads on the end. 
Alk this though makes me wonder how some of these guys turn these huge logs without damaging anything. Is the only answer out there to give and arm and leg and sell your soul to the devil just to put a down payment on an undustrial quality lathe? Obviously there has to be a more economical way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went and checked Rich.
The prices for those three parts I quoted earlier are exactly the same for the type 2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who let the dog out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That was my snowman in #29319. He must have melted…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Go to that same link and click on the adobe emblem for the breakdown exploded art page.
It is fairly easy to get the spindle out. It is very similar to mine that I just broke down. 
Loosen set screws for the drive pulley assembly and remove. I had to do some coaxing on mine with a wooden wedge.
Remove the set screw and remove a collar from the back side of the heaqstock that holds the shaft in. That is what was on mine. I can't tell by the diagram. You'd have to look at yours to be sure. 
Use a block of wood and a hammer to drive your shaft out the left side of the head stock.
The bearings are press fitted into the headstock housing. You can remove those by taking a brass punch and tapping from the inside all around it and inch them out. Be sure to use nothing harder than a brass punch and stay on the outer race. If you don't, and if they're not already messed up, you can mess them up.

I'm interested now on yours whether it's your bearings or if your shaft is bent too though.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Jeff those are some cool looking sliding dovetails. I want to learn to do them by hand. 
Yours look very nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Your snowman melted again!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for doing the link thingy Marty. This was a really fun project for me. The new shellac technique makes me look forward to finishing! Roger- If you ever find all your tools it will seem like Christmas! Jeff- That bowling alley is looking really good! And that curly maple will be the icing on the bowling alley. Looks like a lot of work is paying off in spades. Dave- No birthing news?


----------



## superdav721

Ted hang in there. It will all work out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lesson learned here. Never bring a snowman in the house…..


----------



## JL7

Glad you can eat again Marty…...how did you get by without the microwave?? Kitchens looking good…..

Got the snow removed, no thanks to Randy…....

Thanks for the comments on the maple monstrosity…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Every time I see your maple monstrosity, I get the urge to rent a pair of shoes…..


----------



## Kreegan

I've had this project on the back burner for awhile. Since my new lathe is out of commission, I decided to work on it today, after I finally finished the gouge arm for my grinding station. I have one of those Crown dovetail saws that I got at Woodcraft for 25 bucks. I hate the gents style handle, so I'm going to make a pistol grip one instead.










The image I was using for the handle template was a bit small, so I had to kind of freehand it towards the bottom. This is a piece of walnut I had laying around. I'm following the directions for the Gramercy dovetail saw kit. I had to cut the tang and a portion of the top back part of the blade off. I was using my Dremel to do so when it suddenly went dead. The outlet it was plugged into was dead. I checked all the breakers and none were tripped. Went through the house and reset all the GFCI outlets. That did the trick. Weird that out of all the stuff I've plugged into that outlet, a Dremel tripped a GFCI.


----------



## superdav721

I havent bowled in years.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank you very much Rich for the saw offer ,i have one on its way ,im excited to use it and will post some when i learn to meke some dove tails ,i have been practicing with what i got but they look bad , i knew they looked bad when William was here i showed them to him and he asked did i see the crazy canadian do them with a chain saw and his looked better than mine* * ,ill learn em thou thanks for the offer my friend


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I could probably beat you in bowling then…..


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went Bowling, my fingers made as much noise as the pins.

( 156avg, right handed, 135 avg LEFT handed)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich that going to be something there Stumpy has a video where he did that to a saw and goes into dove tails its a great video ,Dave has a one too that's good i watch and try them all but they seem to be a bit harder than they lookfor me its just a matter of practice on my part as im a slow learner anyways


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty some time your post is blank its just a small icon of a pic there ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy that was a cool box love the cow hide top


----------



## DIYaholic

My latest blog post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi Eddie!

Now that I'm caught up, I need Union Break…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, I show up and everyone skidaddles!

Fine I'll just crack open another cold one!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Maybe it's time to change your underwear Randy


----------



## bandit571

That was last month….


----------



## DIYaholic

What's underwear?

I looked under the couch, but didn't see anything!!!


----------



## bandit571

Have you got a map, in case i get lost walking around in your shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
13' x 20' (plus wood room & additional storage) is easy to "get lost" in. I just tie a rope to my belt loop, before I head down to the shop. The other end of that rope is attached to a cold one in the fridge, so I know I WILL return!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks eddie. Did you see Marty's comment? I didn't use no milk cow's hide!


----------



## TedW

I didn't give up… just caved in to a little frustration. Well, maybe a lot of frustration. I have way too much invested in this to just let it go because a few things aren't working as they should.

*Stumpy*, you're absolutely right. Problem is I'm a very bullheaded person.

*Rex*, I wish you were my dad.

*Randy*, that's not the kind of interesting twist I'm going for.

*Dave*, thanks… I'll make sure you're right about that.

*Everybody else*, sorry for the premature announcement. The next time I blurt out that the site is ready, it will be thoroughly tested and ready, I gar-on-tee it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
All things in due time. Take your time, make it work & make it right. Perfection is not obtained overnight. You will get there, just don't rush and end up doing things second-rate.

We will all be here, awaiting the "Red Carpet" premier of WoodMutts!!!


----------



## TedW

Thanks Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
No thanks are needed.

While working on my shop set up, I get frustrated. Reason being, I'm trying to make what I need. However, I need what I'm trying to making, in order to make what I need!!! When that frustration sets in, I take a union break, or check in on LJs, ie; I take a break and reapproach the problem, after I've had time to rethink it through and settle down. Point being, I'm in no real hurry at all, I take my time to get to where I want to be.

Keep plugging away at it, but don't miss out on all the fun, here in the Stumpy Zone!!!.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, that wish might be a possibility, tell me more about you mother.

You need to get out of that underground shop in the bowels of the Earth and come up and smell the roses once in a while.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys.

I apologize for the absence, but I am really trying to get things done in the kitchen and work (the kind where I earn the daily bread to support all this playing) has been interfering and there just doesn't seem like there is time to get on the computer and screw around. Then you have missed a few days and you know it will take a long time to catch up, and then you are embarassed because you have ignored your friends and so on and on it goes.


----------



## superdav721

Hang in there Ham it will get done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm feelin' neglected…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Dave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We understand Ham.
At least I do.
I, myself, feel sort of overwhelmed at times with the internet.
I try to keep up with everything. 
I addictingly try to keep up here.
I'm writing for three different blogs.
I try to keep up with email where I am currently trying to help three different people rebuild antique scroll saws via email. I also have one more person I'm trying to give constant advice to who is learning to scroll.
I need to type a blog up for another site that I made a committment to and have been lacking.
I need to go watch a good friend's video that I told him I would watch days ago (or was it a week?).
UUuuuum, yea.
I think what I NEED to do now and then is just stop and breath.

MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!!
I wish I could tell you I'm headed straight to the shop this morning.
I am not headed straight for the shop this morning though.
I have a parent/teacher conference this morning at nine.
By the time the kids get on the bus, it doesn't make sense to go open up the shop for thirty minutes before I have to leave. 
Hopefully, I can get through this conference without haveing the law called on me again.

Ya'll take care.

No baby yet Dave?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Take a nap…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin Nubbers, Nibbers & Nabbers.

Ham,
It's good to hear you are alive!!! Now what did you do with DY???
No more running away and scaring us. Now, go to your room & wait for your father to come home!!!

We're supposed to get 2"-3" of the nasty white fluffy stuff!!!
I'm blaming Rich!!!!

OHHhhh, coffee has finished bre…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good reminder there William….

Dave,
Are you able to climb down off the walls? I bet there is circle worn in th floor, from you!!!


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody. I guess it's my turn to make the coffee so I made it good and strong. I hope you like half n half in it because it's in it, and sugar tool. Don't get up… I don't want anybody to strain their self. I'll drink the coffee for ya too, because that's just the kind a guy I am… I'm a giver an a doer.

Rex, she looks like me but her beard in on her head, and she wears lipstick.

William, try and take it easy on them teachers and the other parents.

Ham, I can relate. If it's weren't for my job, I'd be able to get some work done.

Randy, there's a hole in the bucket.

Anybody seen Marty?


----------



## superdav721

no baby. They go in this morning. I hope they take it. Im tired.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
There is a hole in all buckets….
Usually in the top, so you can fill it up!!!

Dave,
I hope all goes well, as I'm sure it will. Do what you need to & inform us when you can!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I thought that hole was for emptying the bucket?????

Thanks for the coffee, Ted. Thanks especially for drinking it, too. I like mine unadulterated til about noon when Baileys or Kahlua adulterates it. Depending on the kind of morning I've had, maybe Irish whisky.

Dave, Unlax, buddy!

Jeff, The "Maple Monstrosity" is awesome. What color are you going to paint it?

That's going to be a neat handle, Rich.

Andy, That is one fine looking box! Nice work in saving wood for the back. Love the live edge and the "mixed media" top.

Ham, Good to see you again. It's awful when "work" interferes with play time.

Mike, How's it going up there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That big hole is supposed to be on *TOP*?
That's what I've been doing wrong!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, MIK's (that's missing in kitchen) and wannabe Peepa's.
Missed you Ham, haven't missed you Marty.

Ted, now on reflection, I find it unlikely that I could be your father as you don't seem to have any of my IQ or Good Looking genes. You might want to check out Bandit though.
I may get to the shop today, and I may not. It's a secret on a need to know basis


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love a little "Ham" with my morning eggs.


----------



## Kreegan

Just got off the phone with Delta. They gave me the number of a local service center. Called them. They're only open during hours when I'm at work. They also said it takes them weeks to get parts for Delta stuff. Loverly. At this point, should I return this POS or foot the bill for the parts myself?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
As disappointing & a PIA as it will be….
I would return the lathe! What happens the next time you need a part???

Look at it this way…....
You get to experience & the excitement of a new lathe all over again! You lucky dog you!!!

Bandit,
One must fill the bucket first, then one can empty the bucket & finally, one WILL kick the bucket!!!

William,
For you…..
The *BIG* opening does indeed go on the bottom! Just remember to put two eye holes in the sides, before you plave it over your head!!!

Rex,
I hope you get to enjoy some shop time today. Keep us posted on your progress!!!

Stumpy,
"Ham" is good on a breakfast muffin…
But, I prefer bacon with my eggs!

I need to get a few chores and what not done, before the snow starts a flying…..


----------



## DS

It ain't quite Starsky's 1972 POS Torino, but the '71 Torino Cobra Jet I used to have was Niiiice.
This ain't it, but it was just like this in Grabber Green - totally restored too. I hated to see it go.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Do you wear turtlenecks? Well seeing as how you are in AZ, maybe just a "dickey"???


----------



## DS

I wore a turtleneck sweater ONE time in my life. That was the last time I ever went to the symphony.
Who knew there was a dress code?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, The problem with Delta is they have sold out a couple of times now. The company that was making parts for Delta did not get paid, so they quit making the parts. Now Delta is owned by some foreign company that is building $#!+ and no parts are being made for the older Delta that was worth having. 
Crapsman is pretty much in the same boat. Their book smart executive wanna-be's figured it would be better to have their tools made over seas of inferior quality so they would have to be replaced. Along with this thought was to quit making the parts to fix the older, better stuff. If you go to their parts site, (Randy, I'm sure you've noticed it) more and more parts are discontinued.
My advice would be to send it back if you can, and try to swing a good used Jet, Powermatic, Oliver, or something in that line…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Donald Sutherland, I can't keep your secret safe if you're gonna throw your money around like that. But if you are, Rich needs a new lathe…..


----------



## DS

hahahah! I could use a new lathe myself…. hmmmm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep me in mind when you go shoppin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I could use a lathe also…
or a cabinet saw,
CNC Router,
or what ever won't max out your line of credit!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The one thing I try to do now, with used machine purchases, is to search for replacement parts. If they aren't available, then it probably isn't worth the risk!!!


----------



## DS

You all, an' Kiefer, are all the same-always with your hands out! 
That boy has never learned to manage his money! ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, All of your greediness sent him over the edge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How is Kiefer William Frederick Dempsey George Rufus Sutherland, Is he keeping his nose clean???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to the mill to pick up some stock. BRB…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm going to the stocks to pick up a mill …... coincidence Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow is falling from the sky!!! Not looking like I'll get much if any shop time today. I will probably go out salting after lunch, then do a full blown plowing stint tonight from midnight-1:00am-ish, until 7:00am!

Pass the coffee please, sans the Bailey's at this point!!!


----------



## DS

He's still Canadian…


----------



## boxcarmarty

The appearance of wrinkly laundry hanging on a clothesline leaves the distinct impression of soft fabrics. But these are, in fact, stunningly detailed wood creations by Taiwanese sculptor Mary Leu


----------



## DIYaholic

Mary Leu, err Marty,

That is really quite impressive work. I wouldn't have the patience, let alone the eyesight, to work that much detail!!!


----------



## TedW

Rich, return the lathe. Delta doe not deserve your good business.

Marty, that's some seriously meticulous carving.


----------



## bandit571

Here is Bandit! Sitting down to some Dirty rice for a Union Lunch Break. Spent most of the morning down in THE DUNGEON SHOP. Got a table top all cleaned up









Even made all four aprons. Even got a nice Cardio Workout









Raining like crazy outside, cold & windy. Thanks Marty! 70 degrees down in the "Shop".


----------



## gfadvm

Weather Gloat !!! It is 70 degrees outside!!!


----------



## Kreegan

That's just not nice, Andy. I got slushy snow outside. Our neighborhood association pays to have our walks and driveways plowed, which is nice. What's not nice is they came and did the walks around 1 last night and the driveways around 3. Woke me and the wife up, but not my son at least.

I'm bout to give CPO Outlets a call and see what kind of hoops I have to jump through to get this returned. *sigh*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, You're using a rip saw to crosscut with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

50* and wet…..


----------



## bandit571

11ppi, set up as crosscut, by Disston, with a Steigo handle. And quite sharp,too!


----------



## bandit571

Windy as all get out here. Rex must be awake.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody is off their rocker. Starting three threads, just to get kicked off of the forum? Sounding like a little spoiled BRAT about it, too.


----------



## Kreegan

I just got off the phone with CPO Outlets and got my RMA stuff printed out. They're going to cover return shipping too. I'd expected to have to pay that. That's a class organization right there. I'll be buying from them again. Delta…not just no, but hell no!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep, Bandit, I'm awake. I pointed my ass in your direction and let er rip, so a warm wind from the South should be with you, followed by a mud slide. Enjoy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, it may have been the CPO outlet balls'd up the the return lathe repair job. You need to talk compensation to these folks, their repaired crap is supposed to be kosher. Next time only buy CPO stuff offered through Amazon, they have much more clout than you, and you would have been over nighted a replacement.


----------



## Kreegan

I'm reasonably certain that account is a sock puppet account for another member, Bandit. Just ignore them. That seems to be really the only way to deal with asshats on this board. Ignore them and hope they go away.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got to get back to the shop and uncover mystery items. Only came back to the house briefly to share with Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

You can come up to my shop, I need a bunch of tenons cut. Or, you can take things out by chopping the mortises the tenons are going into.

Hey, someone's got to replace Igor, right?


----------



## Kreegan

It was a new lathe, not repaired or reconditioned. I prefer to buy through Amazon, since I have Amazon Prime and get free shipping, but they didn't have the lathe + stand package on Amazon. They offered me both a replacement and a credit towards the parts if I wanted to try to do the repair myself, but this whole experience has really soured me on Delta in general and that lathe in particular. I know a lot of people love that lathe, and 2 of my favorite YouTube turners use it, but I just don't want anything more to do with it.


----------



## bandit571

Poof! The Three Thread Experience is GONE! Must of had more Flags than the UN! Mud slide went just south of here, Rex. Need to work on the aim a bit.


----------



## geoscann

*Dam REX* thats just wrong can smell it all the way up here in stumpy land.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, A wood lathe is a bog simple piece of machinery with very little "engineering" to go wrong.
You never know about CPO, they may say it's new, but is it? Perhaps it has traveled many times on cancelled orders etc., and just gets put back on the shelf without any checking?
All I know is that with Amazon, YOU WILL get a product that satisfies and works, or you will get another one the next day, and however many next days too. They don't sign off on anything that goes through them until they get the green light from you. If you want your money back instead, then it is instant.

Being as I don't know crap about wood lathes (I'm trying to find one I buried 5 years ago), after looking at specs and being interested, I would have gone for a Nova.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Alternative_Product%20Main%20Page.htm


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I'm thinking about getting a Nova DVR XP. It's pretty much the upper limit of what I can get that runs on only 110. It's 2 grand though. I can afford it, but I wouldn't be buying anything else for myself the rest of the year. I should see if my landlord is cool with me putting in a 220V outlet in the garage.


----------



## Kreegan

I think this experience may finally make me get off my duff and go check out Tried and True Tools in Fridley. You ever been there Jeff?


----------



## superdav721

Loved the video Marty. Good stuff.


----------



## JL7

Rich…..sorry to hear about the lathe…..but we've all been there…...

Tried and True Tools is just a mile away from me, so it's easy to just "swing" by. They have some really great (usually older) tools, but the prices are a bit steep. Sometimes they will negotiate, sometimes not. They all advertise everything as Firm, but you gotta be persistent. Most of the stuff there is consignment.

They had a couple of lathes in there last time I stopped a few weeks ago…..

Let me know when you are heading that way and you can stop by….......


----------



## JL7

Nice old iron there DS….......my first car was a '68 Cougar…...but it was quite rough around the edges…....painted it rust color so it seemed all the same…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daaaaaave, Wussup???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I had a '69 Cougar convertible…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My first was a '55 Chevy pickup with a 396 big block…..


----------



## JL7

Cool rides Marty…..and the laundry carvings are off the charts…..why laundry do you think?


----------



## Icutone2

Greetings to All! Looks like a great place to learn a few new tricks.
Thanks, Lee


----------



## DS

Jeff, the '68 Cougar is a classic. I loved the walking tailights! 
They brought those back on the new Mustangs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to the wide world of Stumpyville Lee. We'd be happy to show you a few tricks as soon as we learn some…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lee, What kinda woodworking do you prefer??? Or if you'd rather, We can just talk about cars…..


----------



## DS

Wow, Lee's been a LJ'er officially for about 20 minutes and he already fell in with the nuthouse crowd. 
Poor guy.

Welcome to Lumberjocks Lee.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Lee. This is where the nuts hang out. Drop a comment and dont feed William after midnight.


----------



## Gene01

Pay no attention to the rest of these guys, Lee.
eddie, Dave and me are the only two sane ones here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome aboard Lee!!!

I would be done plowing except….
Our residential plow guy thought it would be better if he sat on a toilet and hugged a trash can!!! Nobody has a work ethic anymore!!! Sick days are for when you feel good enough to go boating, skiing or something like that.

Gotta run, .ore snow is falling…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go save the world Randy, We'll wait right here where it's warm…..


----------



## bandit571

Sane is debatable around here. Like Rex, I can't keep away from a little room. Except my "little room" is the Dungeon Shop. Got one set of tenons "chopped out", that's right, chopped. Coping saw one line until the blade disappears below the surface. Take a chisel and pare the waste away. Do it three times per tenon, one apron done.

BTW: Welcome LEE! Wait until after curfew, then things get wild here.


----------



## JL7

DS - the old mechanical do-dad that made the taillights do the fancy dance on the old Cougar was shot…....but the vacuum headlight doors still worked! (most of the time)....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think I've accomplished much today unless you consider eating frosted brownies as doin' something…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - the "wintery mix" is coming back here tonight….....kick it down!


----------



## JL7

Here's the optional "Trim" package for the bowling lane slabs….....Look Ma….no holes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhIRERQUEhIVFBQVFxIYFhQUFxIUFRcWFRUVFRQVFRQXHyYeFxklGRQWHy8gIycpLC0sFh8xNTEqNScrLCkBCQoKDgwOGQ8PGCwfHx8sLC0pKiksNTUpLCwtLCwpLSo1MDUtLC0sKSwpLCkqKSksNCwqKSwsLCw1NSksNDU1LP/AABEIALUBFgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAcBAgj/xAA/EAABAwIEBAMFBgUCBgMAAAABAAIDBBEFEiExBkFRYRNxgSIyQpGhByNSscHRFGJykvCy4RVTgqLC8RYzQ//EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBf/EACYRAQEAAgEEAQQCAwAAAAAAAAABAhEDBBIhMUETIlFh8PEycaH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO4oiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICItPEJtLbk7Dr3PZB5Pi8bTa5PkL/VbFPVNeLtN/z+SiaekaTZ6+fGbA8kG4WdidRAUWgREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERBr19UI2FxUNTYq2znuN3HYdAojiniVrpnU4Iu0Agdbe/8AK4HoVCOr8o3WLW8sLj4sXAYg1jXPdudlAw1Lp5mxj43AHsN3H+0FV+pxou0vorvwVgTmN8eUWe8WY07tYdbnoTppyHmQkjK1IiLaCIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiDHNUNZufzK9imDhcfstKnqA9zw7dryAOyzOlDH22B/NTY2kXgK9VBERARF4TZB6tHE8WZCBmOp2H0ufWwHUlbD59L7Dqf0C5t9p7JPZmNxTgDTmZQTlLz0sdO91nLLUenpeGc3JMLdbVH7QcOmFQauMuINiS3eMjn/Sd79zfvDRcalwtK03/Ey1j5tO3oVKU/Hl25Zwc34263H8zeR7hW/7OeGKaqf/ABZiaWxu9glgGaQal2o1DdNevkuePn09vP3YY9nPhvt8SxKcDcGXDaipYQTZ0cTxYjmHSN5HmG8ueugv6Iuz5NEREBEQlARYZos2hWqKjw5Gx3uCbdxfupsSCIioIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAsLqxgNi4A91r4vVmNgI5uA+hP6KFxTEmCMyyuDGtFy47f7m+lh1WbdLJbdRZwV6ub4L9qcbpMggnewfG1ocQOpY25t63XRYJmvaHNN2uAII5g6gqyyu3L0/Jw6+pjraAxZxhnz/AAyW/uaACPlY/Ne1tdnDSFK4tQeNE5mgda7Sdg4e6Tbl17Erjk+O4rI90EVMY3tJa4sY5xBabH7x/sgd/qsZeGuDp8ue2Sya/Ndlw2oD2b3I0PbQEX9CD6raVN+zbCZaaF4qJM0kj85F81jaxu4+84gC/lzVyW56c+XDHDO443cnyIvjxm3tcXXr3gAk8lXJ65y1qioazV2p5Ba0+KW0bq4r6pqT4n6lZ2PGsL/ak25N5LBVwtnBa8Ax2ILXAFpHQg7rJPNmNhssGKTiOOw3Kyvpy3HeBKUykxl8bb+60gj0zAkfNdc4cwtlNSwwsFgxjR6nVxPcuJPqqFKM8gb1IHzIH6rpyuM068nNyck1nlt6ixicXssi24iIiAsNTLlCzKhcdcaPoqqNhjzxOjBPwnNmdcsdsbDLcHryWcrqO3BwZ8+XZhN1dDUixPID6qEoZfGqRbZuZx+Vh9T9FWJPtCpZGANlyk7te1zXeXMH0JVwwinbSQGSY5S6znk8uTWaak62sNySpLvymfDyYXtyxsv+k2sMlRbZQuE8Vx1MkkY9lzRmDL3cWaC7raA3Pu3OhHe0oVd/hOTiz4su3OarG8vdsT6aLz+IfERnN29eY73WaWqEbdVXqzFXTPDG6udoAP8ANhufJRzWxF8sbYAdAEWx9IvHOsLlYTVC6DOi8a669QEREGtiFEJo3MOl9j0I1B+a5D9oTJ2eBBIC1jpbE7tJNmsIPMWLyuzrXr8PinYWSsbIw7tcAR2PYjruFnLHcd+n5vo8k5PwoWGyMe4UdJaLw2gueLXBIB1vu7UEk6klWjCoKinBEsr6gci4MBHkWi5HndQ7+FW0dRLNGTlm8PQ6lrmAgi/MEWOuuhVkocTaW6nULMmm+bmmU7cf1u/Nvz59+3n/ABto3aQqvxJV1TZfEo44pGlrczXuIeHi4Ja24DgW5ed7gqYxBoe4kBRroyClu3Hjy7Mt6l/V9IPh6kxGWvbNLmbC07vGRrb7tYzmTq0nodTsumPlAVfoasjTkvibiGKB+WqmawuuWXDtW5jY3AtzspPtj0c3Ll1Wc7cNampMYlnRkEOPVauNYmAywPM/Ibf52WeurmGMZHBw0OhB0tcKn4lOb689fnqPoQtPJZr2sGCkE5it6tr+QVToa8tFrrdbVqCcpnAC5UBjNdmcV9VeK2bYFQFZV7oNvAgH1cQ/mzf2Au/MLpBK/P2IY7KyUCG+Ylo0uXH2gQ1tuZIG2q6xifENTDTMlbAJXBjfG1N2Otd12tGovfUaJ3R650fJccL4+/epbpPVgytzc1mopMzGnsqLV/aICYIZIiHzNYbsOYNc85WNLTrYkjX6K9RWjY1t9gB8hurjZXLn6fk4LrkmmdFoS155Bar6l55q9zglaicMa5xvZoJsBc6a6AbnsquysZVtMdXTEC599t2G3NpOrTyvztcHVSAic7qtiHC+qlu3XDOYy+PPxd+nKccoqTDqyOVtO4kfeRtc8mLMCQ02N3HKbG1xrl1XQ8BxlmI0eY/EHRytGha61nW6XBDh5hfHG3DEdRTbAyR3dH3NvaZ6j6gLmXCfGn8HPkjaXNlIa4AEkO+AtYNSQSRbexK5+cbr4famGHVdJ9SW/Uw97v8AP7j2SObDKu5IaYn3Dj/+rD+jmn0uei6IeOoXRtkh1DhcE8uoPcG49FGYt9n8uJuZJUvMGXoA6QsOuW2zddQTcjXTVWTAOAqOjaGxxl5BvmlPiG/UA+y3b4QFrHCx5et6zDqsMMrPvnv+f9QEMlVWn2GnKfjd7LB5H4v+m6tmC4CynF755D7zz+TR8Lf8KlLIukj5QiIqNPFriIkfCQ4jqAdfpr6L2nc2RocFtqDqKGSB2eEFzDuwbt/pHNvbcd+Uok5ZWxgue4NaN3OIAHmToF9UddHKCY3hwBIJHIjcH5j5hcpqMdmxeqdTxgeCCRkdoGhpsZnHrflyuBve9riqaPB2Bskz3SPAFiS57w29j4Y0aBqAT5XNliZef0+pydB2YYze+TLzMZN+P2uSLWw/Eop4xJE8PYdiPqCNwex1Wyuj5mWNxurNUREREXxG37m/4S0/p+qgMPmurZXU3iRuZ+IEevI/Nc7pqsxyFrtCCQR5HVZyFsbCV4+mW7hlUyRo6rNNTWWdKgjHlKz4pgEVdC1sl7scHBzbZhbe1+RG4/YLZmgumGzZH2OxU8fLeGeXHlMsLqxQZMBkdi0bmT3hJtIW5mkRsGsb2nQh3u3HW+lgt7iaf793ZzvzWzilM+mrJnZrskyOjH4b/wD2C/TML+qrmOTEyOcep+uqsmnXqOfPmsuerqSeG0KodUkxIjdV51f3WtV4qL73VedP1OLDkbrUPiTnKwdMzuTQeZ/bmsXDmEyV0rWMGVh1LyLgAbu7/uQunVuBRUtH4cTfiaXOPvONjq4/5ZNDU4S4UpYgXtjvLv4jyXO13y30b6AKYkjMZzNWjw9U2srA6MOPbn+ymmss8sv8rtGvweOofFM+MZojma4gXBG1jvbW9ttApGYAea+zJfRq+DFbdVLlb7+Gt4d1nipOq8bus5msFJEfbWALUrMSDBputOuxO3NVbF8aDQSSrv8ACN6vxN8jg1t3OcbADmVKcPcGU9K90wY01Ely+ToT7wjv7oPO2p59Bp8BwB7HzuHtlxYL/C0Bp9CSdfIK2KyNTKzcl9iIi0yIiICIiAiIgiKzAGCR08DWsqHAXdsJMtyBJb/Vv52sufYHw4cRmfLXNcySJ5ZKzbxHtA002YARtuCLG2q6woTHYvDc2Vulzlf/AOJP5eoWMsZXs4Os5OCZdnvKa38yNmkY2JoaxrWNGzWgNA9AttlSCtOnfmaCF9FhUlseS3fmpAOuvVHPkIaeoB+gWSirS5oJ+a1KjdVR4v4dc4meIXPxtG+nxAc+/wA+qtyLQ5fh2MFh3srfhvErXCzl847wZHPd8Z8OQ9B7Lj3HI9x8iqNiFBV0hJdE5zB8bLvb826j1AWNDpksrCLgjVU3HOLQHlkLQbGxkdexPMNA3UNR8WBwLc1iQQPMrDT0wAuQ3Qe87ZvU+a453y6YxuVWOPlYPEAzNNgex/8AQWzjmGmWjikaPaBc0n1u2/zKisSpCxjXagE2AOhta+Yjlfp0810LhGAOomhwBDs9wdQRcj9F0wnhm+3FZsEmJ3aNerr/ACspLB+EfEexrWGWQ6kHRrQDqSNgO5v89F0HF48PiJvK8n8EeV/pmcD/AKlgpOOqWnGWGncBzJc3M7u46kqyXfkulowDAW0rLe891s7tttmtHJo5BZMfizU7+wB+R/ZQVP8AaRC46xSeYym3ncj6KdgxaGdhDHg5gRlOjtdDoVtlVuH7vdlBsG6ud0HbuVamPzaDRoVMwupNPUywSaXIseo5EdiLFTsuJaaGwXNU4alrAtV1ZmKrkuLAc1qSY8BzVFxFU1u5UdiWON2BVOrOIv5lDPxx0jskbXPefhaC4+emw7lBYcTxsAEkqulzpSHv0buxp59HH9B69FI0/D50fUuF9xE0ggf1u2cew07lbuHYZ487Y2jc3c7cho9467HkO5CC5cF0xZSMvu8uf6OPs/8AaAp1fMcYaAALAAADoBoAvpdEEREBERAREQEREBa9fS+LG5n4gbHodwfQ2K2EQVrh6tscjtDqCOhGhCsD4wqzxBSmGYSt91517P8A9x9QVJUGLZwASselSfgAhQtDKYpDG/a9v2KmopVq4tQ523HvBVG43Q25Hb9lkURhVdnbkd7w29FKxvuFZRirJ8jCfQKvz1DnC3JSWPS2a0dbn9P1Wk6mtGD1WarTw7AopnnxYmSCx99rXfmF9V/C0MZDoY2tc3luPS/unyU3g8Vm3Wvik+qnwKbjMWdmumU3ObS1tDe/ntvqs0VZI6na0/dwMFtbgvN7kkDlcnRQOL40J6q1/uojb+p4970Gw9Vq49xCZBYaNGgHZakGhiOKhpPMX8lEvxhpOm3TmFG4hUlxWpHRly0iebiBadVMMxSTw7w2zgtIBzWNjroCLm2yqww94A30WamqTGVBd48aNbE0yexPH7shPK+jJD+Em9nHVp3uCStWs4mlaSx7HB7dCDyPcclkwnHGOiLXBpLtL6ZiByJ57rJg8kddSmKoaG1MGkcrb3Md7Bhv74adLHkRY7rOhESYxM7ZvzLR+qwmWYnUtHqSV8z0E0TspGYcnN1B/Y9lP8P8KT1DhZhDeb3Aho73O/kEVk/+KM8OJ8j3u8RjXZR7LdeWmp+alqd0cLMsbWsHRotfuep7lW/E+Gg6NjY942taAeYaLDXkVVKrhupLsoid/wBtv7r2SwaL6l8rwxgLnONgBuT0XQOHMCFNHrYyOsXuG3Zrew+up8sXDfDDKVuY2dKR7T+QH4WdB33PyAnFqRBERUEREBERAREQEREBERBiqqVsjCx4u1wsR/mxVJxChlo3X1dETo/p2f0P0P0V7Xy9gcCCAQdCDqCOhClmxWMOxwG2qsNNVB4UBiPBYvmp3+GfwOuWeh3b9R2UWKuopT98xzR+Me0z+4afOxWdWKm8VozE7xGbKQw7EWvNgdSL27jdQGJcYtENg3xHv9lrRrmJ7LPwbw0+AOmnN55Ba3KNl75B30F/IKS7vgbfEFy9gH+arfmpMzWgm21+q1caH3kR8/oR+6knG5C1UeG0bLBUbiPHw0OazV5uL8gToPOymeLsXyDw2nUj2j0HTzXL+Iahwie4X0G/TMco8tSp7EVHVgn2dANB+56k7kpOwkKIw6p1VidO3wu62ICSn1UxhdAFHSvF1NYVMNEVLz4JkhdK7RjQSSeQG6oVZiTHO0Y5oOzjax8wNl0LEq8yUz4Ts4DTrZwdb6KrVFLHKZXZMkbQ22cgG45DqoiAirC0qXwzHTHJGdLZhmPPK72SL9Nb+irNdMPEcW7XNvLkslPLf5Kju3BmF+LUGVw9mLbu87D0Gv8AaugLQwPD2wQMY3oC48y52rifX6WW+pAREVBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQF4QvUQacGDwMf4jIWNf+INAPe3RbiIghuJZ2xtjkcbNa6xJ0AuOZ5bL2n4ggcC5sjSAOTgfyUrNC17S1zQ5p0LXAEEdCDuqzW/ZvRPJLWuiJ/5TiBfyNx8lmy/Cqti1U6aU2u4udYAbkk2AC3+LuGBDg04teT7uR5H8j2kgfytaXfU81ZcC4PipXZ875HC4aX5fZvvaw37lTFbSNljfG8XY9rmuHVrgWkfIqyI/JcVRZylWYjotDiXB5KOqlgk96NxF/wAQ3a8di0g+q02TqiXE9yprDXFVaKdTFFiGVBPVVWWhVfEqu5W1W4lm5qCqZroMErlu4DSmaeOJu8j2MH/W4N/VRziukfYfwyZ6w1Dh93Ti4PIyuBDB6Al3b2eqDv7RZeoiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgoH2q/Z5/xCITQAfxMQsBoPFZvkJ/ECSWnuRzuPzvNC6Nxa4FpaSCCCCCDYgg6g35L9jqn8bfZjS4ld5+5ntpMwDW2wkZs8d9D3tog/NDZllbVFW3HvsexKmJyw/xDOT4DmPrGbPB8gfNVOfBp4zZ8MrD0dHI0/IhB46oJWJz1IUHDFXObRU07/6YpCPV1rD1KvnDP2F1UpDqtwp2c2gtkmI6AC7G+ZJ8kFI4Y4Ynr52wwNu46ucb5GN5veeQ+pOg1X6c4X4cioKZkEWzdXOPvPefee7uT8gAOS+uHuGaehi8KnjDG7uO73n8T3HVx/LlYKUQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREH/9k=


----------



## JL7

Forgot to mention Marty…..I got some shoes to rent you as well…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, Is that William underneath those skittles?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Heads Up guys, we have a new kid on the block - Lee.
This guy is really special, he hit the premier thread on his first venture into the wonderful world of Wood Be's.
This guy has got class ( hope Eddie keeps away) and as a gesture, he's going to provide all us misfits with a cold one.


----------



## TedW

*Dave* - http://lumberjocks.com/Pimzedd/blog/34216


----------



## TedW

Jeff, that trim package doesn't look very optional…. but it looks good.

Lee… Hi neighbor. I'm in Chicago, north side. Have you ever tried to say Aurora backwards?


----------



## Kreegan

Welcome Lee! Pay no mind to Roger. He's suffering through a chewing gum shortage on account of me missing 2 days work last week.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I'm wasted for the day…....BUT I found the lathe, covered with crap in a shop corner. It took a while to even get near it, I had to relocate other crap, and then found other lathe associated crap that I had completely forgotten about. I did take some pics as I cleared a path to Pandora's corner. I don't think the spiders had used any of the stuff, but they had created a fair sized village there.
Now I'm trying to move crap around so I can close up the shop and head home.
I'll see if the pics came out OK and post later.
Where's my Baileys


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You was wasted before the day started. Now clean up that mess out there and if you're not gonna use it, pack it up and I'll be by to get rid of it. Start by dragging out that lathe. I'll be taking that first since this place is full of hungry lathe vultures…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, I drank all of your Bailey's…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all!
Just send the lathe to Rich.
Since you had forgotten you had it, you won't miss it.
He needs it.

I found out today that my wife is still going to Jackson Thursday.
She still plans on getting me the harbor freight lathe I was looking at.
She says that after all the trouble I've went through I should have a backup.
I knew I married her for some reason. 
Any thoughts on the harbor freight lathe.
It's not the crap one. It's the one with the cast iron bed and reversible head.
I've read a lot of good reviews of it.
The only complaints I've read about are about things that I wouldn't worry much about.
For example, there are complaints that the belt it comes with is crap and quickly needs replacing.
That type stuff is just expected from my experience with all tools.

I tried to cut my finger off today.
I have no feeling in one of my hands and forearm.
I didn't realize it was against the scroll saw blade, not just near it. 
Don't worry, it's a scroll saw.
I don't think you could actually cut your finger off with a scroll saw if you tried.
You'd have to stop halfway through and change a dull blade.
It did break the skin enough though that I had to wrap it up to keep from getting blood on my project.

I have been in the zone today.
I got so into what I was doing that, until I got home, I only drank two cups of coffee and smoked three cigarettes all day. 
Time just got away from me.
I was testing the marble distribution system when my wife came over to tell me she was leaving for work.
I couldn't believe how late it had gotten.
I like days like that.
When I'm that focused on what I'm doing, I don't hardly even notice any pain I'm having.

How was ya'll's day?

Welcome Lee.
Baby yet, Dave?

Tell me what ya'll think of that lathe I linked to above.


----------



## Kreegan

William, I'm actually thinking of getting that exact same lathe. It's a clone of the Jet 1236. I've read every single review on the HF site and on these other sites.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2002046/23311/jet-12-variable-speed-wood-lathe-model-jwl1236.aspx
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17108&site=ROCKLER
http://www.amazon.com/708352-JWL-1236-Woodworking-12-Inch-115-Volt/dp/B00006ANS3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359421997&sr=8-1&keywords=jet+1236+lathe

My big concern with it is the listed lowest speed is still a bit high for bowl turning, particularly if your blanks aren't well-balanced. A lot of people modify the lathe and drill some extra detents to add lower speed ranges. Here's some links on that:

http://www.chrisbillman.com/Projects/LatheSpeed.htm
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?134564-Jet-1236-Low-Speed-Mod

A lot of people also recommend using link belts with it. And either the pulleys are cheap and warp easily or they come unlubricated. I'm going to hit my local HF tomorrow while I'm at work. Hopefully they'll have a display unit I can look at.

Here it's $269 at the moment. My HF is having a big sale starting Feb 5. I'm betting it will go lower then. I know for sure I've seen it at $239 on sale. With a %20 off coupon, that's under $200. Make sure she's got a coupon with her when she goes.


----------



## Bagtown

All right.
First day of school done.
Lots a homework.

William- that sounds like a great day.

Dave - baby?

The rest of you guys….. I don't even wanna hear what the temperature is down there.
Forecast here is -44 degrees Celsius with the windchill.
That's -47.2 on the Fahrenheit scale…..
Brrrrrrrrr….
Block heater is plugged in.
Come on spring.

Ice road bus driving test tomorrow.

Have fun.

Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, I wish we did have a coupon. 
We don't though.
I haven't been in months and they stopped sending me the sales flyers that used to have the coupons on them.
I am going to read about modifying it for lower speeds.
That is the one thing I would like to have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're not skeered of no stinkin' ice…..


----------



## gfadvm

Hey guys- It's still 70 degrees F here! My day kind of went South when the hydraulic line exploded on my old tractor and I got showered with hydraulic fluid! I HATE it when that happens. That's what I get for taking a shop break to clean out the creek. Jeff- That inlay looks great. Do you have a big drum sander or was all that done with a ROS? William- Glad you had a good day (except for the scrolling of the digit!) Mike- Ice road bus driving sounds like a spectator sport to me. Dave_ Birthing update (the suspense is killing me). Welcome Lee. Marty- Wish I had my old SS396 El Camino back (too much fun!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just looked at it Rich.
That lower speed mod is a piece of cake.
I'll prbbably play with mine a little to make sure everything is ok with it.
That is a mod that I will definately be doing though.
On every one of the lathes I've messed with so far, that has been my biggest complaint.
The lowest speed is not ever low enough for my liking.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No big deal Andy.
I hurt that arm or hand all the time on something.
It's a bear not having feeling in a body limb.
The nerves were severed when I had the wreck in '99 and have always been messed up since then.
The upside is, when I do hurt it, I don't feel it.


----------



## Kreegan

See if you can print this coupon. It expires the 31st.

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?main=true&week=0513&campaign=a&page=20off.html&single=true&cust=00154099015&keycode=1003


----------



## bandit571

William: You can sign up for their on-line sales flyers. Then when one comes through your email, print out the coupons. You can pickup a flyer as you walk in H-F 's front door. Right beside the cashiers station, they have a rack of sales flyers, with the coupons in them. And they will ask you for them.


----------



## JL7

Hey - it's the Ice Road Busser…...Wow that's cold!! It was actually above freezing here today…...but suppose to be the coldest day yet on Wednesday…thanks for that Mike….Good luck on those tests and stay warm somehow…

Andy - no inlay (yet) on the slabs…..those are dovetail slots on top (is that what you were looking at?) But yes, I have drum sander, but didn't use it here…..I did run them thru the planer tho….  Congrats on the top 3 (AGAIN)!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Bandit. I was wondering if the flyers they keep beside the door had the same coupons in them. 
I will try to print that one out too Rich for a backup plan.


----------



## superdav721

Ok I road my bike to work.
Killed 2 mosquitoes today and road back home in short sleeves.
baby?

~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~

~
~

~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~

~
~
~
~
~
~
~

~
~
No not yet. They are going in the morning.
Think I will take her in on the back of my bike. By the time we get there the baby will be ready to come.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Dave.
It's hard enough to have to deliver a baby on the way to the hospital in a car or truck.
But on the back of a bike…............???


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Dave.


----------



## bandit571

Hope they don't have to use them Salad Tongs.

IF my one grandkid don't watch out, I may just be a Great(instead of Grumpy) Grandpa. Of course, grandkid is 18, going on 19 this summer. And, he has a twin brother, too!,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And now, ladies and gentlemen, Mums and dads, granny and Peepaw, tonight we reveal the mystery of the hidden corner and what treasures see the light of day once again.
After an arduous day of shifting crap from one place to another, the lathe and associated bits and pieces stands naked and open to all prying eyes.










Dr Jet I presume.



























Almost in the center of the picture, you will see a small cone on the bed.
*This is the only thing I have ever turned*

















A Sorby Set



























The Beast was made by a machinist toolmaker, it's bad ass big tool with a lock swivel top and tool steel bit. You just shape or sharpen tool steel to what you want (goes inside too), very versatile and HD Beast, I am told.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, I know what the beast is because I've been drooling over one everytime I run across them on several websites and in some of my tool catalogues.

Jet lathe. Check.
Turning tools. Check.
Sorby turning tools too. Check, awe hell, double check.
The beast.
Supernova chuck, check. 
Yep, I see.
From what I can see in the photos, I'm just going to tell my wife to forget it.
I can just come to your shop and turn some wood.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I thought those dovetail slots were inlaid walnut (scary huh?) And I do surgery with these same glasses (even more scary huh?) Dave- I'd rethink that bike ride birthing aid if I were you. Bandit- "Hope they don't have to use them salad tongs" ROFLMAO! Any tips fpr removing hydraulic oil from clothing, felt hat, leather boots, glasses, and eyebrows? When I got to the house my wife's answer was "throw that $hit away!" My favorite shirt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, If you dip the entire shirt in the hydro oil, It will hide the stain…..


----------



## bandit571

Andy: Just use Murphy's OIL Soap???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, now shuddup, I have you trumped. He He.
All of that stuff was obtained from mid 2006 to 2008. It's true too that I have only turned that cone, nothing else.

Can you imagine how frustrated I get when I can't do anything or use tools. Sometimes I'm glad they are hidden.
I am however working towards making a comeback in the woodworking fraternity, as soon as I find everything and learn how to use it.

Hope you got indigestion from my stuff William, drool all you want. I shall Re-Turn


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm gonna come to your house Rex.
You're gonna have to push me out of the way if you want to use the lathe.

Andy,
Rub em down with Go-Jo hand cleaner.
Let them sit out in the driveway for an hour or two letting the hand cleaner soak in.
Then soak them with the waterhose to rinse out the hand cleaner.
Usually, about 99% of the oily residue will go with it.
Repeat of necessary.
Then wash as usual.


----------



## geoscann

*REX* you been holding out on us!!!! that a very nice piece of equipment everybody's drooling i,am sure.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those are some sweeeeet turning tools, Roger!

Where'd Lee go? I didn't get to say hello?

I'm away for one afternoon and I come back to an inbox full of messages about a box contest I am supposed to judge, PLUS receive shipment of all the boxes,then sell them on ebay for charity… Someone should have asked before they drafted me! Gotta pass on that one.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45967


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you would be welcome.
The funny thing is that everything in that Lathe outfit is now 50% or more to buy now..
And Geo, I do have a good inventory of tools, however I have not been able to use or touch them for 4 years. This does not mean I let every drop, no, even though I was not able to do things, keeping the dream alive was most important, so at every opportunity I carried on acquiring things, saved my pennies, had so many birthday and Holiday gifts, accepted any free stuff offered and also collected stuff that had been discarded - trash.

I may have a lot of stuff, most of which I'd love to learn to use, and use. My hoarding situation allows me to follow the dream and work hard with myself to accomplish it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Stumpy, one of my next tasks is to clean the old girl up and get the tools into a workable place. The building of these mini benches are going to free up more space and get things organized. I don't want to restart doing real woodworking in a mess.
The things I am doing now are necessary if I am going to be working in the shop again, it's "suck it up" time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just received a pic from my youngest son - the trucker, with his new co-pilot, Cisco










Yep that's my son's truck alright. Wonder where he gets it from?


----------



## TedW

*Mike*, I don't think I have ever experienced anything less than -20 F but I can tell ya I sure don't want to either! I salt even effective at that temp? I don't think I need to tell ya, but.. Be careful out there - it could get slippery!

jeeze *Rex*, how can you hide a nice lathe like that in a corner and forget about it??? You've got the tools and all.. and it looks like you haven't even used some of them. I think I can speak for all of us when I say "We wanna see some turned work coming out of your shop some time soon."

*Stumpy*, Rex scared him away.

*Marty*, speak for yourself… I drove a rig and ice skeers me!

*William*, that's one of my favorite things about spending time in my half-azzed shop… I can forget about everything for hours on end.

*Bandit*, don't sell yourself short.. you can be both great grandpa and grumpy grandpa at the same time.


----------



## TedW

Nice truck there Rex. One could haul a lot of wood on that thing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, yep some nice stuff just about everything is new and unused. I'm hoping to change all that and will be over the moon to post a project.
Tomorrow I need to find what else belongs to the lathe bundle, for those inquiring minds.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the GoJo tip William. I'll try that and then move on to Marty's and Bandit"s methods if that fails! I'm not sure about GO Jo on my good Resistol hat though. Dave- Roger had to load up and drive cross country for his grandbaby birthin and will be "shopless" for a month! Look how lucky you are to be able to stay home!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, that truck has an Australian modified fuel/injection system, that from what I'm told feeds parts of the exhaust back to the engine intake. My son gets 13/14 MPG on the truck which is good, other trucks get 6/9.


----------



## Kreegan

That's a nice lathe setup you have Roger! I'm jealous. Not jealous enough to set foot in Texass again, but jealous all the same. 

I still can't believe you deliberately got yourself tangled up with the Dud, Stumpy….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Rich, hope I get to use it all. I may lean on you for education. Whatever I'm able to turn will make me a winner.

Whois Stumpy?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just a question for all. Has anyone heard from Arlin recently?


----------



## TedW

Rex, you're exactly right… the '07 Freightliner Century I drove got about 6 1/2 MPG with a full load and not much more pulling an empty trailer. 13/14 is damn good even for an empty truck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted, they send the modified engine from Australia. They get good mileage plus a power boost. Did you notice the wide back wheels he has on that thing? They are singles, not duals.


----------



## TedW

When I was driving a tanker for Schneider, my truck had super singles, as they're called. I believe Schneider puts them on all their "bulk" trucks. Personally, I didn't care for singles. With duals, if one tire blows out there is still another tire to get you to a service station. With singles there is no backup, so you're stuck waiting for a service truck, not to mention the chance of destroying the rim. I never saw any real advantage to singles, other than they look cool. But they do look cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Super singles aren't much good for anything. We've tested them on a few of our trucks, they're worthless offroad. That modified engine is an effort for the new tighter emissions that the new trucks have now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

54* this morning but suppose to drop with storms rolling thru tonight…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

I hope it stays warm enough for me to open the ceiling this PM. I am taking 1/2 day vacation to remove the water soaked rotten drywall in the ceiling I found. Got most of the work area cleaned up this morning. That alone helps the mental attitude not to trip over tools etc. It also makes Miss J smile, and that makes me smile (usually). Coffee is hot and sweet.

Enjoy your day.

Duals are safer. Period.


----------



## superdav721

Andy she will be in the shop with Pawpaw in a few months. I love it when they are that little. You can tote them around in you pocket.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Marty, it's 65 F here right now, expected to get to 76, but with storms virtually all day.
I was pretty shagged out after my time in the shop yesterday and I slept for 6 hours straight last night. I want to get to the shop again today to carry on the refurb operation, making some headway to start making projects. As you saw from the uncovering of the lathe yesterday, there's a lot to do after finding the stuff. I'll just have to do it as and when I can, but I am happy with that.
Hope you all have a great day and find some joy in what you do.


----------



## DIYaholic

After 17 hours….
My plow shift is over!!!

I'm going to sleep!!!


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…

Get some sleep Randy…....17 hours and you didn't even bother to remove the freezing rain from my front steps….I guess no motorcycle ride today….....

Speaking of which, hope you get some good news today Dave….

Rex…..you've been holding out on us here…...now you're pulling out the big guns. Wow. That is quite the lathe setup…..William and Rich are racing to see who steals it first…...Rich has to drive over freezing rain tho, so William should have the advantage…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Jeff.
You have to understand that my shop has been an abandoned storage locker for over 4 years, during which time, SOME PEOPLE have used it as a dumping area for non shop related crap.
I do have some nice tools SOMEWHERE and part of my task when I get to the shop now is to retake the building - Boots on the ground and all that. I don't know where everything has got to, so it is one surprise after another finding stuff, then a headache to place it and make it serviceable.
It's been four years or more since I was just getting my shop together, and then had to quit. To keep everything alive I continued to add things, from what I could spend, birthday and holiday gifts and other people's junk. It was all just deposited in the shop SOMEWHERE.
There are many tools I know are there that I don't have the foggiest idea how to use, but I WILL learn to use them and become a producer, not a collector. The good thing is now that I cannot afford to make major tools purchase, I don't have to because I have all that I need, that was the goal in the first place.
You jaw will drop when you see my router bits collection, years of acquiring one here and there, running into astonishing bargains that you won't believe.
As I run into tools and stuff, I'll tell you about how I got it and likely blow your mind.

The problem as I see it, is when I come to make something with the nice pieces of lumber nice LJs sent me. I am going to be so scared to mess it up, so practice is called for on pine before I tackle the REAL stuff.


----------



## TedW

Congratulations Dave… that is one lucky little lady to have you for a grandpa.


----------



## DS

Dang Rex! That's a mighty fine lathe and turning tools and all you got to show for it is a lousy cone?
(What, no t-shirt?)

Looks like we scared Lee away. Oops.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Arlin posted here a few hours ago.


----------



## DS

Dave, it's a pretty good day when you can kill two mosquitos with your teeth! Who else can say they've done that?
No baby? Didn't you say her water broke a couple days ago? Maybe my senile brain is mis-remembering things…


----------



## Gene01

I HATE working with plans!
My son wanted me to build a gun cabinet and he picked out the plans. They were free, so I guess I can't really complain. But, they are God-awful. 
It wasn't until I began assembly that the errors in the cutlist became evident. Luckily, I had cut most of the solid pieces a bit oversized. But the ply was cut pretty much to the stated dimensions. 
Now I have a shelf glued in that is 3/4" wider than it should be. 
Most of today will be spent cutting 3/4" off the front edge of a shelf between two sides. 
I'm spitting nails!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't you hate it when you set up all the machines and jigs to make 80 of the same part, only to find out you needed 90 after the setups have all been undone…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Gene, You almost got it whipped…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm goin' to Menards and get some oak wood filler, not that I would ever mess up and need it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy's in the house. Somebody wake Randy and get this place cleaned up…..


----------



## DS

Never underestimate the value of a dry-fit-unless you're in a hurry, then it's not nearly as important. ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Who are you pretending to be today???

How about Dick Sargent???


----------



## superdav721

Ds the water did but for whatever reason the doctor has not induced labor. May bee today. I am waiting right now to know the outcome.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daaaaaaaaave…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. Back in the office today. Streets were nice and slick this morning. Marty, don't you know it's better to make your own wood filler with sawdust and wood glue? That store bought stuff looks like crap.

Dave? Pics? I love newborns.


----------



## Kreegan

Got the lathe and stand disassembled and boxed up last night. Going to take them to FedEx at lunch. Nearly gave myself a hernia getting the lathe box in my car. Over 100 lbs and very awkward. After FedEx, it's off to Harbor Freight. I'll let you know what I see, William.


----------



## DS

I had to Google Dick Sargent… apparently he played the second Darrin in the Bewitched TV show.
He also died in 1994. Hmmm… I never pretended to be a dead guy before.

Dave, I understood that once the water breaks it's a 24 hour maximum to deliver. Hope all is well.


----------



## geoscann

TED super singles = fuel mileage about three miles per gallon. number one drawback flat tires. but sense everyone's fuel mileage concerns mileage is king.

--- O hi stumpy-----


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, DS. Don't remind me!
Looks like I won't get to that "remodel" job today. 
I was just in to the tire shop yesterday for a rotation. This AM, I discovered a roofing nail in the right rear. Another 30 mile trip. Thank God I had that goop put in when the tires were purchased a few months ago.
Gotta find another way to vent my frustration. Looks like spitting nails is not such a good idea.


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, aren't you overdue for another installment of BCWW?


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, You make a good point with that dead guy thing. Let's go with Daniel Stern instead…..


----------



## geoscann

*RANDY* Are you still needing a motor for you saw. I may have found one, need some info. what the rpm of your motor and the shaft size.

-----Yea Stumpys got a new installment


> ?


???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- We finish filming tomorrow. It'll be ready by Friday or Saturday.

*Geo*- Whatever Randy offers, I'll pay one dollar more. I want to get a monopoly on table saw motors so I can RULE THE WOOOOOOORLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!

Lunch time. That means the wife and I are sitting down to homemade chicken noodle soup and an old episode of Cheers on Netflix. C-Ya.


----------



## superdav721

Baby up date.
Confusion
Hear is the story.
Last Sunday night her water started leaking. Monday morning it continued. We took her to the hospital. She never dilated. Every day a few times a day the would test with sonogram, heart monitor and baby position. Of a score of 8, the baby got an 8 every day. Two doctors told us, it is rare but her bag sealed back up. The baby is not ready. They sent her home Friday. To report back in Monday. Sunday she started contracting real hard. We went back to the hospital. They sent us home again. Told us to come in today. I was hoping they would take the baby. Nope he sent her home again. The baby is in the locked and loaded position but the doctor says no. So we wait some more. What is funny is when she gets up to walk around it looks like she has a broomstick between her knees.
Pore thing she is ready and so is the rest of the household.
My bet is Friday. What is yours. Winner gets to change the first diaper.
Thanks guys. This is where I vent and as Rex says" piss myself" 
You guys have been a great help.
She has no idea how many godfathers she has.


----------



## superdav721

Wood!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, my money is on the 30th, buts that's just a cheap guess and I have little money (thanks to Rich).
Must be that your daughter has been at the Slime if her bag keeps self healing.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave thanks for the baby update…....you should borrow some nails from Gene to chew on till you get thru this….. Also…. apparently, blacksmiths have their own shirts….click

Gene….....bummer on the shelf…...and I'm with you on the plans…...they never quite work out right….....but…my lack of planning certainly doesn't always end well either…..

I declare today….*National Lathe Day*.......show us your Lathes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't you hate it when you get everything setup to make 10 of the same part, only to discover after you've put everything away that you needed 400 of them?


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, the only thing I make in that quantity is saw dust granules. No special set up needed.
Thanks for the commiseration, Jeff. And, thanks for the heads up on those shirts. Just ordered 3.


----------



## bandit571

Got rid of a "Road Hazard" today. Pulled out from the Doctor's Office, onto the four lane street. Had to stop, put on the 4-Ways, get out of my van, and pick this hazard up off the roadway.

Let's see; Wood handle, with about five different colours of paint on it.
16 oz, straight claw, smooth face head, that also has not only the paint show, it even has concrete splatters.

A little rust. It was lying there, with them straight claws pointing towards traffic. Instan flat tire, IF you hit it.

Now it has found a new home, might even clean it up.


----------



## bandit571

Rex: The high wind around here is out of the southwest! A warm, smelly one at that.


----------



## bandit571

There is a trucking company that comes into where I work. They run super singles on both the tractors, AND their trailers. Yard drivers hate trying to back them into the docks…


----------



## DS

All I know is that if I need to make 400 of something, there will be a CNC machine involved in my setup.

Put the material on the table, press the start button, remove the finished items from the table a few minutes later, pop a cold one cuz, well, you know…


----------



## superdav721

the only thing I am making 400 nhundred of is

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~
in my bed at night.
Cool shirt Jeff


----------



## Kreegan

Just got back from Harbor Freight. Picked up 2 12" and 2 24" clamps, a flashlight and a tap and die set. I love just wandering around browsing that place.

I looked at that lathe while I was there, William. I definitely wouldn't buy it while it was $269. Wait till it goes down and use a coupon. It's the type that will need a lot of tweaking and modding. The main concern I had looking at it was the location of the motor. With the faceplate on it, the end of the motor sits almost flush with the surface of the faceplate. I could easily see larger bowl blanks hitting the motor. The stand looked pretty flimsy, but it would be easy enough to mount it to a table or homemade stand instead. The wheel in the tailstock was crappy plastic, but it's easy to make a new one. The banjo didn't seem like the most sturdy thing, but it looked functional. The bed looked sturdy and flat. Definitely a fixer upper, but hard to beat at the price.


----------



## Kreegan

Hang in there, Pawpaw!


----------



## HamS

I was going to be smart and post a link to the turned parts at Rockler, but the better nature took over. My lathe is sitting all alone and forlorn in the shop with no motor. It was built sometime before 1915 because the company that made it went out of business then. The best guess is it was bought before 1897 because it came out of my great great grandfathers shop and he was put away in the county home in 1897. There was an article in the paper in 1898 that he "absconded himself" from the home on Thanksgiving Day. Apparently, they did not call it Alzheimer's in those days, but he was " demented and senile." I wonder if it is genetic? Any way, my grand dad got most of the things in his shop and they are in my dad's shop now. All of my male ancestors until my dad were builders. grandpa and great grandpa were masons that had a reputation for using field stone to make fireplaces. There was a lot of field stone available in Western New York!

Miss J is on the other computer so I can't get a pic, but will post a pic or two of the lathe when I can get to it.

The nasty insulation chore is done at least for the area that has the damaged drywall./ I had to move the loose blown in insulation and put ridgid foam insulation between the trusses on the furring strips and then filled it back in with the loose stuff. My dust mask was black an my back is sore. I can now take down the rotten drywall without worrying about getting a room full of loose insulation.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys

Sorry I have not been here lately. My father in law and mother both passed away in the last few months and I have been down in the dumps.

Hope all is well here

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Sorry for your loss.

Hang in there, things are bound to improve!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning all,
I seemed to have misplaced the last day & a half…..
Any one know where I put it???


----------



## superdav721

Arlin welcome back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

John decided to tie the knot with his long time girlfriend. One evening, after the honeymoon, he was in his shop, turning some wood on a new lathe that he had bought.
His wife was standing there at the bench watching him. After a long period of silence she finally speaks …
"Honey, I've been thinking … now that we are married, I think it's time you quit woodworking. Maybe you should …sell all your tools." 
John gets this horrified look on his face!
She says, "Darling, what's wrong?" 
John replies, "There for a minute you were sounding like my ex-wife." 
"Ex-wife?!!", she screams, "I didn't know you were married before!!!" 
John continues turning & responds, "I wasn't."


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, You're gonna want to watch out for those polar bears that are pretending to be grizzly's…..


----------



## superdav721

You had me going good Marty.
Funny.


----------



## TedW

*Geo*, my truck got 6.5 with a full load… super singles on the truck tandems. So you're saying I would have got 3.5 mpg with standard duals? I'm sure they get a little more mpg, but no way do they get an extra 3 miles per gallon. 1/4 mile.. maybe 1/2 mile at the most. The same model trucks pulling dry vans and refers (I drove a tanker) were getting the same mileage as I did.

*Dave*, you got a forge… can't you make something to get that baby out? Too bad it's not a boy. He'd see that forge and woodshop and jump right out of there, ready to start makin' stuff.

*Marty*, that thar bear video is funny.


----------



## JL7

Marty - good story for "National Lathe Day" it goes to show…........well nothing…..

Hope Mikes ok up there with the polar bears….....funny vid…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, I'll let you know in the future how it runs out. My wife is determined to get it for me. I was going to make do with what I got for now. Between the old bent shaft, and the Ridgid from Eddie, I think I'm set for a while. 
She has been saving money though to get me something nice this year. Valentine's day is February and we have an anniversary in March. I think she's trying to make up for me not getting anything for Chhristmas. I wasn't worried about it, but I'm not complaining either. 
Here at the Harbor Freight closest to me, that $269 price isn't bad. When it goes lower, they mysteriously are out of them and won't give a raincheck because they don't know when they'll get them in. I figure with $269, minus 25%, will bring it down closer to $200. Then I'll have to add $20 extra for the warranty. That I find is the key with Harbor Freight on anything that costs much. Get the extra warranty. That way they replace anything that craps out a few months down the road.

Gene, your plans problems with the gun cabinet. I use a lot of plans. I never cut from the cutlist though. I build as I go. For one thing, that gives me options for the design changes that I make to pretty much everything. I look at plans as detail suggestions. They are meant to be changed. Most of my plans have little notes all over them I have written to note the changes I've made. I'm working on a marble machine from plans right now. I have pretty much changed about three quarters of everything I've done so far from the plans.

Stumpy, have you been watching me in the shop today? I cut multiple parts, only to move everything and realize I need more of the same parts. To make matters worse, what I'm working on sometimes comes down to needing to be accurate to about 32ths of an inch, and I haven't been able to get accuracy for crap today. That is bad when you have an Incra fence, Incra sled, and still can't make accurate cuts. It's just been one of those days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave,
JOGGING!


----------



## bandit571

Road Hazard









Almost ran over this thing. Laying in the middle of a four lane street. Might be a restore coming up??


----------



## JL7

Where'd those plane shavings come from??


----------



## Kreegan

My one and only lathe. :-(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is that one a harbor freight special Rich?
What you think of it?


----------



## superdav721

Ted I wished i could.
William the doctor told her strict bed rest. The type of person she is makes her get up and walk as much as possible.
Plane shavings Jeff. Cool!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, those shavings must have fallen out of bandit's shop. His hammer is right above your bowling alley…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just returned from dealing with some Walmart morons over a car battery that was less then 1 year old…..


----------



## JL7

Ham - looking forward to seeing that old lathe…..

I'm not the lathe guy and you've all seen it before…..but it did come from Sheffield…....and it sits on bowling alley wood….wrapped in Lacewood…......why not?


----------



## JL7

Marty…....just saying Walmart was enough….


----------



## bandit571

Bandit was busy today! Get to go off the disabled List on the 31st!

Got a lit "chippy" tonight









Hand cut tenons, and i even used tools other than a plane









Might be "Blog Worthy"???


----------



## Kreegan

It's the HF 10×18 lathe. I actually like it a lot. It has worked great for me so far. I have 2 real complaints with it. 1.The lowest speed is 750 RPM, which is a bit high for larger or out of round bowls. 2. It doesn't have a variable speed control. I have to take 2 panels open, one of which is on the back of the headstock and hard to reach/see, and change the belt to a different pulley. Other than that I can't complain, especially considering it cost me less than $150.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It took him two hours to determine that my dead battery was actually dead before he could walk over to the shelf and get another one…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Thanks for the birthin update  Not sure how much longer I can hold my breath. Marty- Great bear vid. Had me fooled. Checked on David: he's still alive but not thriving at the moment. My tractor is fixed, creek cleaned out just in time for 1" of much needed RAIN! More French Polish to come…...Jeff- Lacewood edging on your lathe table. That just ain't right! I had some lovely MDF I would've traded you.


----------



## Bagtown

Wow, lots of posts.
Arlin, good to see you. Sorry for your loss. Come hang out here. It helps.
Dave, hope she gets rid of the broomstick soon.
Stumpy, always make a few hundred more. You never know when you'll need them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry for your loss, Arlin.


----------



## Bagtown

Did my road test today on the bus.
Really enjoyed driving this big coach.
Aced the test.
Scored 100%.
Feel pretty good.
Now i just have to get through the course.
Runs right through the next two weekends and finishes on the 15th.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags….Nicely done…...100%! But we wouldn't expect any less….... Staying warm? Big cold here tomorrow….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, it sounds like the same complaints I have with every lathe I've ever looked at.
1. Speed.
Or better put, low speed. You gave me the link where I seen how to get the lathe my wife is getting me down to under 500 RPM. That's loawer than any lathe I've ever used. Of course, I'd love variable speed that goes all the way to zero if I wanted, but I can't afford it.
2. Every lathe I've had, all three of them, have had the dang belt change thing for speed changes. It get so be a pain in the butt. At least one this one she's getting, I don't have to move a belt.
On the older one I have now, the blue Chinese made one, it was so hard getting at the belt and pulleys sometimes that I just left the cover open most time. If not, it took two minutes to unscrew the bolt and get in there. That doesn't seem like much, but if you do a lot of speed changing, it's a pain.

Back to the 12" with the reverable head.
All the complaints I've heard about it are easily overcome. The biggest I hear about it is:
The pulley being crap. From what I've read though, if you keep them lubed regularly, it's a non-issue. I'm used to oiling those kind of systems. It's the same variable speed belt drive system that my old Total Shop used to have. I scrapped out the Total shop. The variable speed motor unit for it though is now the motor for my resaw band saw. Just like the lathe, if you don't oil it regularly, there will be problems.
The other one is the flimsy stand. As I understand it, that is the major difference between the clone that HF sells and the Jet. The Jet comes with heavy cast iron legs on the stand, while the HF model gets stamped steele crap. For this type issue, I usually build a heavy table for it, and keep the stamped steele legs to cut up for some other use. Part of the bracing system under my work table is from two such old stamped steele tools stand that I eliminated from the shop. One went to a band saw and the other went to a piece of crap Ryobi table saw I acquired back when I first got into wood working.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Great job….
or future job as the case may be!!!


----------



## JL7

Andy - glad your tractor is fixed …... you got the hydraulic fluid out of your ears yet?


----------



## superdav721

Go get em Mike.
OK I am learning way to much about younguns in there mamas bellies.
WAY TO MUCH!
Do you know what you swam in for 9 months?
I do.


----------



## Bagtown

DAVE!
Don't tell us.
We probably don't want to know.


----------



## superdav721

You dont. Its BAD!!


----------



## gfadvm

Mike- Was the test on ice? Jeff- I got hydraulic fluid everywhere! Didn't have the GoJo William recommended so used Fast Orange. Not sure it got all the oil out but everything smells nice! Dave- Mares have 20 gallons of that amnionic fluid. Ya wanta stand back when their water breaks! (from experience)


----------



## superdav721

Its urine. The infants urine!
The volume of amniotic fluid is positively correlated with the growth of fetus. From the 10th to the 20th week it increases from 25ml to 400ml approximately. From the 8th week, when the fetal kidneys begin to function, fetal urine is also present in the AF. Approximately in the 10th week the breathing and swallowing of the fetus slightly decrease the amount of AF, but neither urination nor swallowing contributes significantly to AF quantity changes, until the 25 week, when keratinization of skin is complete.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*789 Chevy*
This car was built by N2A motors (No Two Alike). 
The company is planning a production run of about 100 vehicles.
It sits on a Corvette C6 chassis.
The front is styled like a 57 Chevy,
the side like a 58,
and the rear like a 59. 
Hence the designation, "789."


----------



## Bagtown

Andy, there's ice everywhere here.

Dave, you had to tell us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You're just gonna have to go in and get that kid. Show em how ya do it in Oklahoma…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Somebody done stole my car…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try this again…..


----------



## KTMM

At work, till 530 tomorrow morning. Tornadoes and crap storms on the forecast. Riding the end of a migraine ( I hope ) and about to start reading through my library of old Fine Woodworking issues.

Wish me luck…


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Thanks for sharing that tidbit of information. NOT! Marty- I told you, pregnant women make me nervous as do new babies! I told both my wife and daughter: "that's nice….bring her back when she's old enough to fish or ride". Cool car! Bags- buses on ice…...sounds very entertaining…...to watch. G'night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man thats a lot of post sense last time o was here ,i read most all of em you guys are a mess 

Arlin im very sorry for your loss its not anytning to do to ease the pain but time and you know where they are at and its a real paradise there, like Mike said hang out here it helps to go to a place where every knows your name and will lift your sprite up as a lot of time when im down it helps ,

Dave hang in there your close to the end of this birth , im going with the first of the month and hope its sooner ,keeping her in my prayers and asking for your patience to hold up ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that was a funny , you got me on that video, and the 59 cheverolet was my favorite car ,but my first was a 1971 r 70 dodge challanger 340 six pack T/A gave $ 800 for it 8 miles to a gallon and drove it every where even on trips but gas was less and i was living at home ,no telling what its worth now

William lot of complement on your clock ,its bring a smile to me when i see it ,i been telling them ones that come over sometime that i think 250 for that clock but not sure as it was a gift but you do have a shop and sell them

Jeff ill be watching the mail tomorrow ,and thanks again for that ,and as soon as i learn how to use it ill post some pics,kinda feel like a kid waiting for christmas to get here

Mike hows the job looking ,hope all is going your way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex thats some fine tool you have ,hang in there my friend shop time is coming


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and to all the rest dont think bad of me for not getting every body mentioned down of all the misfits on here ithis group seen to be growing ,you guys have helped me make it thur many a lonely day some times i dont see folks for weeks but i all ways have some friends here even if we are a bunch of nitwit wood workers at all leavals of this craft i know i have the least seniority and the youngest in knowledge i use to rodeo and some of the younger ones called me the greenhorn as i was in my twentys and they were a lot younger but thay had been doing it for years as they was raised around it and it was not being disrespectful when they called me this as time passed i was calling other the same thing . but thanks for putting up with my ole green horns Andy will know what im talking about and some of my stupid stuff i feel at home here as i have been fighting the flu and bronchitis for a few weeks now and the meds are taking it toll as Randy say 
NYtolllllllllllll


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

got some mud on this morning. And the beat goes on


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfit and Eddie.
Ham, you need to get your series of "This Old House" finished once and for all, you are even surpassing the construction of Rome now.

Eddie, I believe when we post here, even if we don't mention all the names of our buds here, they understand that we are talking to ALL of "our gang", I do.

Dave, I was just eating my supper last night when I read your tidbit of midwifery information, thank you so much. It posed a question to me though which you may be able to settle; then if the baby's pee is the water, then where is the bowel movements? BTW, no cigar has been delivered as yet,

Yesterday was a mess, the weather started very good, then turned into heavy rain, storms and cold. Of course, I had just got everything out when the crap hit, so it was a like a Chinese fire drill to get everything put up and hauled in out of it all. Of course my speed capabilities guaranteed a disaster, and it was. Wet everything, including me. Spent all the time trying to get everything dried out, not a happy camper.
The next few days weather is supposed to fe fairly goo - yeah right, so it is going to be hit and miss at the best.
Whatever, I'll still chug along and do something.

More excitement later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Mornin' Nubbers, Grubbers & Grabbers,

All the snow (5"-6") that fell has melted away with 40 degree temps and rain falling. I stay up for hours on end and plow, why?!?

Coffee is a done brewin'.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, that is a good enough price on that clock. That is the only one of those I have built, but I do have two more different clocks done if anyone was wanting to visit Vicksburg. I hope you can get this way one day. I would love for you to see my other work and the shop.

Dave, once past a certain stage of growth, and the kidneys start working, where did you think the urine went? Once the kidneys and other internal organs are developed, urine flows through it just like it does outside the body. That cord is hooked to the mother. Other exit points of the baby's body simply empty into the embyotic sack. 
I guess you want to know how I know this?
Eight kids buddy. 
All that is nothing. All your children are older. Wait till you get the opportunity to suffer through one of their "baby and me parenting classes".
I did out of curiosity. University Hospital made my wife go through that thing when she had the next to youngest. I figured if she had to go to it, I would too. You know me. You can imagine the conversation that followed when they said that it is borderline child abuse to allow your baby to sleep in the same bed with a parent, to feed them anything other than formula before one year of age, or to allow them to be anywhere around what they described as "negative feelings". I think I just about gave those people a heart attack. Good thing we were in a hospital!

Morning Ham. Hope all is well.

Morning Lucas. Hope your headache is better. I'll see you tomorrow morning, so it'll come back. Sometime when you get your next off stretch, I hope you can get over this way. I have an idea on the box, but don't want to mess with it without your input.

Marty, if that is what I think it is, STOP! 
I am sick of them taking classic designs and bastardizing them into monstrosities. They need to either come up with some new and exciting designs, or stay true to the originals instead of morphing them into something completely new.
Don't get me wrong, some, like that one, look cool. It just makes me sick that they make like 5000% more money for phoning in an idea that is stolen from guy who, years ago, put their blood, sweat, and tears into these designs for the love of the automobile with little compensation. 
Ya'll have to excuse me. I am pissed off at American carmakers. They've been twittling their thumbs for decades on the backs of past successes. NOW, they want to make new and exciting innovations based on technology and design cues that they've been sitting on for all of those same decades. The sad part is, if it wasn't for foreign car makers kicking their butts in a majority of areas, they wouldn't be doing that either. They have fallen behind and yet, think they deserve a pat on the back for finally doing something. 
I'm sorry. I get a little riled up about cars and trucks. The big three had a winning combination from the time the groundwork was laid several generations ago. Somewhere along the way though, they got lazy. Now with their game of catchup in full swing, some of their efforts are quite laughable. 
I'll get off my high horse now. I could write several books about the rise and fall of the great car era and why and who killed it to the point that they had us Americans paying overinflated prices for boxes on wheels and being proud to do so. It sickens me too much though to get too deep into it.

Andy, do not. I repeat, DO NOT, put the hand cleaner on the resistol hat. If you put enough on it, the chemicals in the cleaner will eat through the chemical they put on those hat to make them waterproof. If you bought it for it's intended use and not just for looks when you go to the club (which I'm sure you did), then you don't want that. After it's watershedding properties are gone, it'll start deteriorating quickly from the elements. I hope you haven't already done that.

I'm off to the shop!
I don't know how much I'll get done, but, I'M OFF TO THE SHOP!
This rainy crap moving through the area feels like it's moving straight through my back. 
I am miserable. I am ill. I feel like slapping someone. So I'll go to the shop before I find any likely candidates.


----------



## superdav721

Rex thats why they take the baby at a said date. The kidneys wake up early. The bowel system does not. If the baby stays in to long it will defecate in the AF. It consists of mostly blood. If the baby breaths in the tar like substance it is deadly. They have an old team for it like black lung. I cant pronounce the medical term for it. It,s Thursday and she is holding.
Here is Frances about 3 weeks ago


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good description of stuff I don't wanna kmow!!! Lol.

You need to do some home repair. Your walls are falling apart!!! Ask Marty or Ham for some help. They know all about drywall, taping & mudding!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey,
Stumpy's in the house…...
Look busy!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I though I smelled something.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy is here. Yall toss some sawdust around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Would MDF, particle board or OSB dust count???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't you have somewhere to go and shovel?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
NO! Well, YES! I need to shovel BS (not bandsaw), here at the Stumpy Stooges Stall.


----------



## TedW

Seems like Monday. I was doing repairs around the buildings where I live for the past couple of days. Now it's time to get back on the kitchen project. Cabinets go in today. Looks like I'll start painting the rest of the apartment tomorrow, as there is nothing else to do in the kitchen until the granite counters get put in, which aren't even decided on yet.

Oh, and good morning. I'm off to work… you kids play nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy didn't notice I came in late, did he???


----------



## TedW

Dave, you are one lucky grand-pappy to be… I'm real happy for ya.


----------



## TedW

No Marty, but I'll make sure and tell him.


----------



## TedW

And where's your elf suit.. did you forget it again? Stumpy ain't gonna be happy about that. I'll make sure and mention you forgot your elf suit again, when I tell him you were late again.


----------



## TedW

Good morning Rex!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Squall line rolled thru about 1:30 this morning. 50-70mph wind gusts. I got more limbs on the ground then I have left in the trees…..


----------



## TedW

Good morning William


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Stumpy only notices (& is thankful, as we ALL are) when you leave early!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, If you see anything that belongs to me, Please return it to Martysville…..


----------



## superdav721

I need a day off.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, that 789 is gorgeous! 
Good job, Mike! Were you worried about it? 
Dave: *YUK!!!!!*
Andy, Working on machinery in the winter in the midwest is not fun. Better than working on it where Mike is though, I'll bet. Warm up the shop. Make more boxes. We love eye candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all be safe, in the shop, the great outdoors, at work & in general!!!

I'm off! Gonna head to the shop also…..


----------



## Kreegan

Howdy folks! Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye! No Igor again today, guess I will just have to work in the shop by meself, again.

Lots of chopping to do. Lost the jig to router mortises with, guess it will be by chisel, again. Would that be a "Cordless Mortising Machine"??

Speaking of machines, is that Texas Pharte Machine up yet? Still windy up here in Buckeyeland.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Need better aim when you throw an old hammer away. Ya missed me!


----------



## bandit571

Got to go work on a "Cheap" table today.

Randy: I may be cheap, but I'm not easy..


----------



## Kreegan

When my son was born, he had poop in his amniotic fluid. I think they call it meconium or something. Basically the second he came out, they had a team of people that grabbed him and sucked all the stuff out of his lungs. He didn't care for that at all.

Overall my son's birth was terrifying. I was up working till 2 AM, then my wife started having contractions at 4 AM. She was in labor for 19 hours. When she got there they put this monitor so we could hear the baby's heart rate. For the most part there was only 1 or 2 nurses in the room with us, and the dr would occasionally stick her head in. His heart rate was 120-140, which was normally. All of a sudden his hear rate started dropping down to 70 or 80. Next thing you know there's all these people in the room, doing all kinds of stuff. All they told me was the baby had a deceleration, which meant nothing to me. They're talking about an emergency c section and getting all this stuff ready. Then this older dr just kind of pushes on my wife's belly for a bit, and his heart rate went back up. Apparently he'd gotten his umbilical cord wrapped around his neck and dr moved him. Most terrifying experience in my life, and I've almost drowned twice.


----------



## gfadvm

William- Relax. I know better than to put solvents,etc on my felt hats. That's why I only wear black hats: they hide the dirt and grime. A silver belly hat would last about 1/2 nanosecond around me! Gene- I hate working on machinery any time of the year but all mine is old and worn out so I get to work on it a lot  I am up to my ears in boxes and really shouldn't make more unless I get some sold (but I can't help myself). I even sent one to Monte in SD to see if he could get one sold for me (no joy yet). I smashed a finger really bad moving rocks in the creek yesterday so may just lay low today. Dave- Your daughter must have a REALLY pretty momma! The birthin talk is gettin a little graphic for me with all the urine, meconium, etc. I'm still prayin for an uneventful delivery as soon as she's ready. eddie- You ain't no greenhorn, but Roger and Randy are! Later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Hey!!! I resemble that remark!!!

Shop time has been FUN!!! No mistakes YET!
Opps, I may have just jinxed myself…..


----------



## superdav721

Andy that made my day. I believe I will tell the wife that one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wadya mean Andy, I assisted at my first one's birth - now where shall I put his afterbirth? Been there…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dang it- I shot a brad nail into my finger again…


----------



## bandit571

Hate when that happens. Framer gungs are worse…DAMHIKT. I tend to use non air powered stuff









That way, all i get is a bruise…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So what did you attach yourself to Stumpy? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Did ya hit where you was lookin'???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You're green…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It's a boy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'm gonna hit an auction this evening. They seem to have an assortment of blades and bits up for bid and chili with peanut butter sammich for dinner…..

Here's the link if anybody cares to join me…..


----------



## Kreegan

Hey William, did you get a coupon for your wife to use on that lathe?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dang it- now I hit my finger with a hammer. Great advice, Bandit…


----------



## bandit571

You're welcome. Do that often enough, and learn how to use one.

"Set a 7 penny nail with one tap, sink it with one hit, pass Carpenter's Test."


----------



## bandit571

BTW: After you start a nail, get that finger out of the way.

That may have been why some nails have that wide head on them. Saves the fingers by acting as a guard. Once you get above "Novice" level, then you can use the nails with smaller heads on them….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Stumpy, which hurt the most? Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## DS

Stumpy, you got to learn how to hold the parts together and nail them without having your fingers at risk. 
A co-worker nailed three of his knuckles together with a 2" brad nail once. He never did that again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now then, I know I need to let the glue set, before cleaning off the squeeze out and removing the clamps, but I have a "Greenhorn" question…...
Do I need to wait that long before…..
I clean the glue off my hands???


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy clamps & glue don't hurt or draw blood!!! Usually!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty I got one of those little dudes and love it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dang it- Now I pinched my finger in a clamp. Thanks for the advice, Randy…


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, your shop is a dangerous place today. Or is it you that's dangerous?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That just goes to show how inept, err unusual you are!!! Some would even say "special"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhh, "Rough Cut, with Tommy Mac" is on….
He's doing some turning!!!

Rich, grab your hanky….your drooling!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks guys

This also happened Jan 16 and why my wife was with my daughter for 3 weeks










Her name is Camille Reid and was 8lbs 14ozs 20 1/2"

All I can say about the really rough year last year is it is over. My Mother passed away Jan 4 and my Granddaughter was born on the 16. My mother had MS for 30 years and was really really Bad. So now she is with her Lord who loves her too.

Arlin


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never drool when Tommy Mac comes on TV- at least not since he cut his long hair…


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
A wonderful addition to the family!
She is sure to fill your heart and soul with love.
She, as you, begins a new life, filled with potential!!!


----------



## superdav721

New baby wow!
Stumpy do you need glasses?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, I swear you've either got cameras set up in my shop and mocking everything I do,
Or you're just having a week like mine.
Since starting this newest marble machine, I have shot through wood at an angle and into my finger with the 23ga nailer three times and counting. I tried to cut my finger off with the scroll saw. I hit my finger with a hammer, cussed it, then immediately hit it again. 
The worst though, most dumbester move I've made in a long time…...................
I melted plastic on a piece of wood.
I put a forstner bit in the drill press. It happened to be the one bit from that set that I've never used before. I couldn't figure out why it was smoking and not cutting, until I raised the bit back up and realized I did not remove the plastic cover off the bit, which was now melted all over the wood.

And yes, dumbester is a word. I just made it up. I'm called Webster tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've had a bad day today.
I spent most of it trying to figure out badly written plans. 
I've had to modify just about everything on this one.
Keep in mind, I'm working on something that the difference between 27/32" and 29/32" can make a difference between whether something works right or not.
Then there are measurements for certain assemblies that you have to look over real good, or you wind up with something glued to the complete assembly and have to redesign everything around it to make things work if you don't want to have to scrap everything and start over.
For example, I was making a zig zag track that is supposed to be eight inches long. The problem is, if you cut the parts as they are listed in the plans, there is a floor that is seven inches long. Then on each end are caps that measure an eight inch thick. I don't know what math they were using, but that comes out to 7 1/4" on my tape measure, not 8".
So, without realizing this mistake in the plans, I had it on. Then when I got to the next part in the assembly, I have to redesign the ramps and length to make it work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, I'm supposed to stop by and pick up a 25% off coupon from Lucas.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the Dungeon today. Didn't hit a finger, didn't cut a finger, did a little cussing. Chopped a few more mortises to get a cheap-assed table assembled. Hopefully I can get the final glue-ups tomorrow. Just a tease









Might be a while longer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congratulations Arlin.
I wish all mine were that little again.
We found out today that my son and his wife are due about August.
I'm gonna be a grandpa again. 
Or I could just run away.
But then I'd miss the pleasure of loading the kid up with chocalate and coffee and sending them back home to it's parents.


----------



## DIYaholic

I did NOT shoot myself!
I did NOT impale myself!
I did NOT "Wack-a-Mole" myself!
I did NOT sever any appendages!
I did NOT have a BAD day!
I HAD a GREAT day!!!

Have I ever said I need a good screw???
I went to install today's project & I don't have any screws the right size.
Looks like tomorrow I'll be hittin' the local hardware store, then do the install.

I have a little more puttering to do in the shop. However, all tasks requiring power tools and/or sharp implements are complete…...
Time for a cold one! And you know why!!!


----------



## bandit571

Besides I earned it. Wore out one hand saw, had to use another one. Didn't have time to resharpen the first one.

When one is on sick leave, EVERY paycheck is a "good screw".....


----------



## gfadvm

That looks like a real cutie Arlin. She will bring some sunshine into your life. William- That trick with the plastic cover on the Forstner bit….new one on me! I think maybe you are a little too excited and need to slow down a wee bit (before you do yourself some real hurt).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot those bits even had plastic covers gfadvm.
All of them have been lost for ages except for on that one bit. 
It was on a 1 5/8" bit. It's the first time I've ever used that size.


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the new addition Arlin…..it's good to hear from you again…..you getting any turning in?

William - I think that goop on the bits is wax….....we have a wax pot at work that we use to dip the inspection gear in after it's calibrated….....not that this makes your dilemma any better…....tomorrow is a new day! I'm planning tomorrows screw ups right now…...

Funny story - yesterday morning we had the freezing rain…...I was driving down the block, not far from home….I see a mini van sitting sideways in a driveway….....clearly wedged in between the snow banks on either side of the driveway….They obviously didn't consider that brakes don't work on ice and probably crashed while backing out of the garage…...the funny part is, they put the emergency flashers on….....like who's going to hit them????

Made my morning….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back from the auction. Nothing to claim victory on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I wish it was that goop they put on some bit. 
That may have been more excusable.
No, these bits came with clear plastic covers on each bit.
You could take them off and put them back on when through, supposedly to help protect the edge on them. I guess if they were dropped or something.
I always laid them on the table or something and they all just got lost over the last bout two years I've had that set.
It just so happens I'd never used a 1 5/8" bit before now. 
It had been so long since I seen any of those plastic covers that I think I forgot they had them on the bit when I bought the set.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Now that is funny lol


----------



## Kreegan

I guess as long as your name's not Randy, today's just sucking all over. My dog had some kind of seizure or something tonight. He was staggering around like he lost his balance, then he'd fall over and just start twitching. Scared the heck out of me. Going to take him to the vet as soon as I can get an appointment. Hoping it's nothing too bad. He's only 5.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My dog done that a while back Rich.
I know why mine done it though.
I dropped my pain medicine and it rolled under the edge of my gun cabinet.
Before I could get my old broken @$$ down on my knee to retrieve it,
My dog (chihuahua) ran up, swiped her tongue under there and grabbed it and took off.
The twitching episode happened after she ran around for thirty minutes chasing her tail.
I think she was higher than a Georgia pine.
She finally calmed down, and luckily she survived.
After all that was over though, she slept for eightenn hours straight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
As long as the blade wore out, and not you…

Andy,
Have you cleaned up your act yet???

William,
The router bit won't get pregnant, you CAN unsheath them!!!

Jeff,
Only in…..
Well, funny stuff, no matter where!!!

Marty,
You saved money you didn't have! That's good, now you can hire a pro to finish your kitchen!!!

Arlin,
Good seeing you around! Hang out, Marty needs an eye kept on him!!!

Rich,
Sorry about your dog, throwing a fit.
Yeah, I had a great day. Thanks for noticing.

The cold ones are tasting good. They usually taste better, when you've had a good day!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That means I can hire Ted. And since I saved money that I don't have, then I don't have to pay him. This is working pretty well for me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Remember….
You get what you PAY for!!!

Sorry Ted,
For throwing you under the bus like that. Look on the bright side though…..
Mike was driving!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not a good day for me either. Got some nasty cold crap through here today, so I had to stay in. Forced to watch stupid women type movies - sickly sweet crap.

I was thinking William, if that forstner bit could cut through flimsy cheap plastic, then it needs sharpening.

Today being Hump Day, I hope you all had your fair share of humping.
Plans for tomorrow are first to see if the weather forecast was right, then monitor the heat progress until it reaches a level where I can escape. If I do, I'll get to the shop and carry on doing what I was doing the other day, or was it the day before that, or the week before that?

No word from the Dave birthing brigade, hope she will foal soon and make Andy happy.
And how about that? Stumpy, a safety hazard, can't wait to see the ER outtakes.

Anyways, looks like everyone is missing - we don't count Randy or Marty as missing as they are a non-entity.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Sorry you didn't get any shop time today, tomorrow is another day!

They should make a movie with that title….
and NOT some sappy movie Rex would watch!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go to sleep, so I can see what tomorrow will bring…..


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody… just stopping in to reset the post count.

Arlin, congrats on the new grand daughter.

Stumpy, what I do when nail guns, hammers and clamps get to be too dangerous, is glue the boards together and park my car on it. Being single, I have to very carefully maneuver the car's wheel onto the boards so they don't slip out of position. You, however, can hold the boards in place while your wife backs the car onto them.

Good night everybody.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*I made it. Tool Gloat*
My fellow LJ's. After many years of using inferior tools, as of 31st January 2013, I have, at last become the proud and somewhat elite owner of a Festool Sander. I am now one of the high end woodworkers who enjoy knowing that they have attained the status of owner of such an expensive, renowned, status elevating, and much envied piece of technological tool masterpieces, as owned by the landed gentry.
Now, at dinners parties, while mixing, I can, at last answer that question "Do you own Festool Tools?", and the answer will be YES, which will avert the questioner from disappearing on a lame excuse. Yep, I'm now up there with to Toffs.
Already I have been invited to join country clubs and attend Festool Tool Rallies, not to mention being eligible to wear the coveted official "Up Your's" inscribed Mink Tee shirt.
My Festool sander is a wonder of modern science and engineering. It's futuristic styling and function is overwhelming. It is a multi function tool, that can be used as a detail sander as well as a Random Orbit sander, with extremely renewable low power consumption and automatic variable pressure function thanks to it 's new and totally revolutionary EBG patented system. Needles to say, now I have my Festool, it will be the last sander I will ever need to buy.
For those interest in getting more details of the Festool sandrer, I was going to attach the 178 page manual, but decided against it as poorer LJs don't have a PDF reader, so here is a link to the product.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KN3QXC/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00


----------



## HamS

Why thank you Roger. I am sure it is a communist plot to convince everyone that they really need the sooper duped-er tools that cost three times what they are worth to separate the gullible from their money and send it to the black hole in Washington to spend buying votes. The more people who do that, the richer the Festool people are so they can be taxed exorbitantly.

Or.. maybe the drywall dust has gotten to my brain.

Good morning gents, coffee is on and Miss J has made some muffins.

I am close to getting the south wall ready for paint. I seem to get better at this as the project goes on. It really is practice, but I would rather practice fitting precise mortises into accurate tenons than smoothing drywall mud.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Ham, you have to do something when you wake up far too early.
actually it's real neat little sander that can get into some tight spots.
BTW, in case nobody know what their *EBG system* is …...*E*l*B*ow*G*rease

Muffins sound good, can you see the light at the end of the tunnel Ham?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I love festool Rex. 
Their catalogue makes the best toilet paper.

Everyone else.
Get your @$$es out of bed.
It's another day out there.

Or as I wake my kids up to sometimes (in my loudest voice possible):
*OFF YOU @$$ AND ON YOUR FEET!
OUT THE SHADE AND IN THE HEAT!*

Long story.
I was raised by a staunch military man.

Another one I wake them up with is:
Time to get up!
Time to get up!
Time to get up!
Time to get up.
Remember.
Hienz is the thick, rich one!

An even longer story that I'll only tell if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, looks like a typical morning at Fort Day


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As typical as typical comes.
Coffee's on. 
Cigarette in mouth.
Back aching.
Kid's bugging.
Wife soon to be off work.
Now where did I put that dang lighter?


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave.
The word is JOGGING!

I gotta go.
Ya'll be safe today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Sir Rex & inferior minions,

Rex,
Does the TestFool sander come with someone to actually DO the sanding?
Will you still gather here amongst us less than deserving "common" tool folk?

William,
I had my earplugs & headphones on….
Did you say something???

Ted,
I think William was yellin' at your lazy @$$!!!

Ham,
You can counteract the drywall dust…....
Bt belling up to a wetbar!!!

Another day is about to commence…
As soon I chug some coffee and down some caloric energy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You are of superior quality. But, did you happen to notice that the power cord is sold separately…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You need to properly address *Sir* Rex!!!
You are such a lowly peasant, where is your respect of the noble???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm such a Rebel…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rebel without a clue!!!

Do you live in the forrest & wear tights???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Time to turn the cameras I have in William's shop back on. I switched them off last night when he put the dress on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Mr. Stumpy,

Would you like some coffee?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Ya got another brown streak on your baseball…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' everybody.

Bandit,
That may be a cheap a$$ table, but it's sure looking good!

Great start to the day, Ham. Sanding dry wall mud is nasty, but I abhor the next part of the job.

Rex, 
Is that the model that comes with the vacuum port?

William, 
Those pages are too slick! The HF circulars work better. Put the Festool catalogs in the guest bathroom.

Mike, 
How're the classes going?

Hey Arlin, 
That's one cute baby. Glad to see you posting here again.

Andy,
Like clamps, you can't have too many boxes. I could handle a few more. If you're out of space, just send a couple to me. I don't care if they have cow hair on them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Marty, Marty,

I wasn't getting Stumpy a coffee…..
I was sending him to *Sir* Rex, for some tea!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Rex, I don't think Festool owners are allowed in Stumpyland. We're more of the how to build your own Festool knockoff out of spit and baling wire and particleboard types around here. We don't need your 14 dollar sanding blocks. We all have tubafore cutoffs that'll work just as good. I'm afraid we're going to have to show all Festfools the door. Beware the proximity of the door to your ass on the way out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Be kind to the old, feeble minded, elitest *Sir Rex!!!

We welcome all kinds here…..
For proof of this, just look in the mirror!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Festool and blue collar are mutually exclusive. Just sayin.

I actually almost bought their jigsaw when mine died, but then I came to my senses and realized how stupid it would be to pay $250 for a tool I rarely used anyways. I still haven't bought a new jigsaw.

The high here today is 0 and the low -19. Why did I move to Minnesota again?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

See what I mean, Immediate notoriety. Sir Rex on his way to becoming Lord Rex, Early of Downturn Abbey.
It has changed my whole life, clearing up after a #2 will never be the same and those tight spots will be vanquished. Let's see you copy this, Stumpy.
To all you other SON (Son's of Knaves), now I deserve some Respect, so gimee .
I'll be taking and early luncheon today, Gordon Ramsey has offered to cook and learn a whole new volume of words and phrases to add to his reptoire.

It's good to be King.


----------



## bandit571

I guess it IS true….."Yall can't give a *********************************** money" according to the Foxworthy guy.

Sander? WTF is a sander? All I use are them cast iron thingys…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, A sander is what you get when you skid across the beach…..


----------



## bandit571

My "sander"









I do have a beltsander, though. Comes in handy at Sharpening Time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Festool 583129 Pocket StickFix Cordless Hand Sanding Block Instruction Manual
*
1) Place sanding block on item to be sanded.
2) Place right hand on sanding block.
3) Insert index and middle finger of left hand into power source.
4) Shake vigorously.


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break commencing…..
Caffienated beverage is open and being consumed….
Pizza order has been placed….
Feet are up….
News is on….
Awaiting delivery….


----------



## bandit571

Hey! Tonight I go back to being a working guy! 9 weeks on the DL comes to an end. Starting back on them 12 hour shifts, 7 pm to 7 am. Got to go make more pop bottles for randy to throw away. Might just make about 750.000 of them tonight.

Randy, I hope you're thirsty….


----------



## bandit571

weird shifts. Four crews work 12 hour shifts over every two weeks. You work 7 out of every 14 days. Babysitting one to three molding machines. Fun, fun,fun….


----------



## Kreegan

So apparently my dog has epilepsy. I was worried I'd poisoned him with my yogurt. Now he gets to take medication every day for the rest of his life, but he should live a normal life other than that, so it's all good. I think my dog likes the vet about as much as I like the dentist, and for much the same reasons.


----------



## Kreegan

You get your new lathe yet, William? I wanna see some pics. It doesn't matter if I have a lathe or not for the next several days. It's going to be too dang cold to go play in the garage anyhoo. :-(


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wait…this whole time I thought Rex got a Festool POWER sander… you mean all he got was the blocks? All this hubub over three chunks of rubber? COME ON! It's not like he got a *5 HP Clear Vue Cyclone with 15" Impeller and Wynn Filters*! 

...ohhhhhh yahhhhhhhh- It arrived today!


----------



## Kreegan

The thing with Festool stuff is it's made in Germany, and you know what sort of things the Germans are into…


----------



## Kreegan

These boldface tool gloats are passe. We need pics of your new toys, Stumpy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pics? It's going to be at least a month before I even get around to installing the thing! I want to iron all the kinks out of the wooden one first. Then I'll move it out and move this one in. Then I'll do better than pics… I'll do video!

First thing I want to tryout is this:






Sorry to steal your thunder, *Rex*. Tell us more about your rubber blocks…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just kidding, *Rex*. I just can't help myself whenever Festool comes up. It's like the Clear Vue cyclone, we all want one but none of us are likely to shell out the crazy money they cost. Believe me, if I had to actually pay for this thing it would be a whole different story!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'm adding a touch of sophistication and class by installing these flour day lissy's in my kitchen…..


----------



## JL7

Rich - glad your dog is on the mend now…...

You might want to mark the calendar for this… click They have a big woodworking show in the summer which is ususally pretty good, never been to the winter one…...but you never know….

That is classy Marty…..you might not be able to hang out here after you install those…...you and Rex can start your own forum…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich good news on your dog , i know mine is my best friend .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty they will look good kind of coonassy :0)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy come back to earth you have a show to do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it got here yesterday its bad and cuts in just a few strokes ,i guess im up there with Rex,Stumpy and Marty now a touch of sophistication and class, thanks Jeff it made a lot of difference


----------



## JL7

Very cool Eddie…...get some use out of it!


----------



## DS

…he should live a normal life other than that…

What is a "Normal Life" for a dog? Would he know, or even be aware, that epilepsy isn't normal for a dog?
(Nothing against dogs, but, it does make one wonder.)

Hmmmm….


----------



## DS

...heheh, Stumpy said, "kinky wooden one", heheh


----------



## DS

Okay, not quite, but he did say, "I want to iron all the kinks out of the wooden one first."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Those French symbols Marty, careful, they tend to fall to the ground.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Rex you come down here to socialize with us commoners, i know you got a festool ,you had me going


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have been busy today studying the Festool Sander manual. After I got through the 178 pages, I felt exited and comfortable enough to take it out for a test drive.
First task was to find a suitable piece if exotic lumber, Festool does not recommend using the tool on inferior surfaces of pine, poplar and meskeet etc. 
The feel of the tool was absolutely cozy, and it's stealth designed shape makes it look like a tool not to be messed with. After location a suitable piece of African Blackwood (dalbergia melanoxylon), It's is also known as Mozambique ebony or Congo wood and way out of the average LumberJoe's pocket.
Nervously , holding the tool in my right hand, I gazed down to the waiting surface where the tool might impact. Left a little, just a tad to the right, OK down. You cannot imagine the thrill you get when the sander makes contact with the rough surface for the first time.
Makes you want to call out far away to someone with the success news, - so I did.
"Hello Houston, Obscurity base here, the Festool has Sanded" 









*And you ask yourself, "Has he taken his Meds today or not"*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Roger can i borrow your sander ,i got some exotic Cajun pine it would really be a test for it


----------



## Kreegan

To make myself feel better and not so inferior to Rex and Stumpy, I ordered a *Lie-Nielsen 16" Tenon Saw* with *11 PPI* that's filed *Rip*.


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks for the wishes about my dog. He's one of my 2 lil boys, just the harrier one. He would be my shop buddy, but he hiked his leg and peed on my HF dust collector once, so now he's banned lol.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have two dogs. They are both terrified of everything in the shop. I let them out once in a while to sniff around until their lungs fill with dust (great for cleaning under the bench) and then I flip on a tool and let them run back inside. If one of mine had epilepsy, I'd just feed 'em more treats so we both felt better about it. As long as they're happy, I'm happy.

I may even treat them to a new chew toy- I believe Festool makes a nice black one…

As for a LN saw- Those are some sweet pieces of brass backed goodness! I would almost trade my new cyclone for one of those. But I'd want a thin plate dovetail saw. And I'd want a solid gold handle.


----------



## superdav721

NO BABY!!!!!!!
Dave got a truckload of tools today.
I have a lot of work to do.
Wife is pissed.
You know the routine. All I do is buy tools.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wait until you advance to acquiring Festools, but hey, no wife problems then.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, and here I am thinking I helped make two misfits lives a little better today.

Take that beating with pride Dave. Remember, you're building a crib, remember…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Slow night here in Stumpyville…
or is this place now known as Rexton???

I posted some pics of a little shop project/organization on my blog.

Dave,
Tell her that she has it all wrong…
You sometimes buy *materials* to make tools!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, yes it is very quiet on here tonight, suppose everyone is pissed at me for attaining Festool Status.

Lucas Mucus came by and bubbled some about some funny thing happening to him on the way to the Forum, buggered if I knew what he was talking about.

I think all the rest are waiting outside the maternity dept. at the hospital, waiting for something to drop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Did ya git yur shop time today???


----------



## KTMM

Just waiting for some posts from William and SuperDave….........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Randy, I had to go chasing around paying property taxes.
I did however manage to see a demonstration of Festool's new percussion drum sander, never seen sandpaper grit surface mounted inside the cylinder, but it sure works well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Use the force Luc


----------



## DIYaholic

So what you are saying, Lucas is…
We ain't good enough, or worth your effort to type a few posts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You need to demand respect from Lucas…..
He don't think you're worthy!!!


----------



## superdav721

Lucas it is going to take me 2 days just to blog on it. I cut one movie. I will upload it tonight. I will make the second tomorrow. That was a lot of stuff.
Good night all….......
Rex he was paid a visit buy William and I today. At different times. 
William I missed you by 30 min.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, Lucas is OK, just a sometimes misguided young man who constantly falls in with bad (and local) company.


----------



## KTMM

Oh no, Don't you pull that one Randy, I have utmost respect for Big-Tex-Rex. It's just that I'm super-apprehensive with anticipation over the posts that should be coming soon…..

Then again, Rex will probably make a belt buckle out of that Festool soon enough…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That could be Luc, but I will NEVER punch my name in the rear of the belt as I am most fortunate to know who I am when I take my head out


----------



## KTMM

That's a good point Rex. I, however, may have to get my own name tatooed backwards on my forehead. So that I can see who I am in the morning / evenings in front of the mirror. I'm working this swing shift at work indefinitely, and I'm starting to see the drawbacks. I find myself napping every 3 hours or so now. So many things about my grandfather are starting to make sense now. (He was military / iron worker / Ma Bell switchman)


----------



## DIYaholic

With all the excitement about TestFools & Tatoos…
I need to tatoo this fools face to the pillow.

Much work to do tomorrow in the shop….
& I discovered that if I don't do it, it don't get done! Even (especially) when I do it, it still ain't always done!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

Your excellency Rex that looks great, I have some spalted poplar that you may want to try it out on.

Nothing much to say, but, yes, there is starting to be light at the end of the tunnel. It is probably just the train's headlight though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.
Sorry I did not post last night,
Or this morning for that matter.
By the time everything was done yesterday, I did not even get the computer out.
I eat, took pain meds, took hot bath, crawled my butt to bed, then woke up around three in pain and laid there until I could convince myself to crawl in here to the kitchen table.
Post and photos tonight,
But for now….................

Did ya'll know that the lathe I got weighs 187.85 pounds?
According to the box anyway. 
I had to call a friend to come help me.
We went in my wife's jeep, and even with her help, I couldn't figure out how to get it out of the jeep without hurting myself.

Anyway, post later, statistic now.
187.85 pound box that kicked my ass even with the help.
Just under $240. That was with the price, minus the 25% coupon I picked up from Lucas, plus tax and two year warranty. 
If anything goes wrong within two years, all I gotta do is carry it back and get a new one in the box.
Beast of a machine.
The few things I was concerned with about the lathe, after getting it set up, are no problem at all.
I was told the stand was flimsy and too light. I was planning on building a stand at a later date.
However, with it sitting on it's stand, it's way heavier now than my old lathe that sits on it's heavy wooden stand that's loaded down with wood below it. I think the stand is going to be fine for what I plan on doing. If not, I can always modify. 
The motor is said to stick out too far and be in the way. I plan on using my four jow chuck exclusively on this machine though, and it brings the material out plenty far enough to clear the motor with room to spare. 
Hell, I'll tell more in the post I'll type up tonight.
I am extremely happy with it though.
My plan is to scrap the old bent shaft one. I will be saving parts off of it because…....
Well because I'm a pack rat who knows I'll use the stuff one day.
I am going to turn things between centers on my Ridgid that Eddie gave me.
The chuck I have, that has it's own jaws, plate, screw chuck insert, ect., ect., ect., will find it's new home on the new lathe for bowls.

After getting all that done, CHIPS visited. 
I had a nice visit with him, but after he left, I looked at the marble machine, said the hell with it, popped a couple of pills, and steered my direction towards the house, and bed. 
I think I pulled it off well. I don't think CHIPS even knew I had started hurting like hell.
I try not to let people know that sort of thing at the moment, 
Because I love company and don't want them to leave on account of my health issues.
Anyway….............

Before I could steer towards bed, one of the older sons showed up.
I sat and listened to him and his wife.
I won't even go into that one. 
Don't ask. Long story. I'm carrying the son for a scan next week to see if he's even got a brain left or if he's lost it somewhere.
He left, Bed.
No, another son showed up.
Why did I have so many kids?
Now I had two sons, one son's wife, and their freind there and the friend just came to see the marble machines.
How could I resist?
Everyone knows I love showing my works.

I wound up showing the friend the marble machines, my other works, shop built machine, talked wood work. Shot the breeze. 
I enjoyed myself, but this was getting to be too much for me.
I need bed.

So I went back to the house and sat listening to their endless dribble.
They talked.
And talked.
And talked.

.

And talked.
Do these people ever shut the hell up?
Am I going to have to fart to make them leave?
I wondered, to myself of course, if I started making comments about a certain comeone's fat ass if they would leave?

Did he just say that?
I can't believe I raised these boys.
Why do kids reach a certain age and decide that they are complete idiots and learned not a thing growing up.
Nooooooooo. They have to take a stupid pill, back up in time, and relearn everything the hard way.
I think I'm mad at my wife, 
Because she must have dropped these boys on their heads when they were babies.

Anyway, without going on.
And on, 
I finally cleared the house, took meds, and went to bed.

I apologize for keeping Lucas, Dave, Rich, and anyone else who was interested, waiting.
Post tonight.

Now I'm going to try to lay back down for a bit.
Probably won't work, but I can try.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Not bad, I got 5 hours sleep. Sorry you had a rough time William, it's always at the wrong time.

Hams, ever considered that the light at the end of the tunnel may be a red tail light? If it is, chase after it.

Hope to get a little shop time in today, I've said that several times this week…...just sayin'


----------



## superdav721

William I need chapter marks in your post. That way when I go get coffee, I can find where I left off.
I am glad you got ANOTHER lathe?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Sir Rex of Rexton and beggers and baggers,

Ham,
You do realize that as soon as you get done…..
Mrs. Ham will have another project for you!

William,
Leave the lathe 'lone, for the day and get some rest…
Oh wait, I just realized who I was talking to!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Dave.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody.

More filming today. Then editing. Then cold ones. Then breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

3* this morning.

Got a visit from my granddaughter yesterday. Shortly after they got here it started to snow pretty heavy and all but shut down the roads here. There's not much room for boredom with a 16mo running around. Especially when my house is far from baby proof. (tools, construction materials, etc) She is still asleep so I have a little LJ time…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin, everybody.
Sun's up here on the mesa. Gonna be a beautiful day. Supposed to get to 50 today and warm to 60 by Wednesday. 
Got a notice in our rural mail box that we have a package waiting at the post office. Probably that bunch of blades I sent off for sharpening. And, the dado blade that needed the ears removed. Can you believe it? 14 thou. larger than the chippers. And this, from a company that brags about their flat bottomed dadoes. And I thought Freud was bad @10 thou. over. Dado blade makers lie!
No sons, DILs or grandkids here….darn it! I just satisfy my need for aggravation by reading OTHER threads on LJs.


----------



## superdav721

I should have a page post this evening as well.
Race ya stumpy. 
Good luck Marty. One and two year olds will wear you out.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Marty you are doomed. You don't have time to post. You have to chase that youngun. They will were you out. Dress her up real warm and take her outside. Let the snow were her out.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks. Almost time for my rabbit snack. At least we get to start the next part of this diet on my birthday Mon.

Looking forward to more posts about your new lathe, William. Sounds like you're happy with it, which is good.

It was -12 degrees here this morning, Marty. I think I win, but it's a hollow victory to say the least. Our street is just one big, lumpy sheet of ice. Nearly fell on it carrying my son to go check the mail. I miss the days when the mailman delivered the mail to the box next to your door.

I got all my forms needed to do my taxes. Gotta get it all organized and sent off to my account this weekend. Then it'll be time to pay Duke Rex of Festool.

Highly doubtful any shop time this weekend. Might be getting into the 30s by Tuesday at least. *sigh*


----------



## Kreegan

Dave, I need some advice on a plow/plough plane. What's a good one to get? I like the Veritas one, but getting it with the blade set and conversion kit is $420 and I can't justify that on a tool I don't think I'll use that much.


----------



## DS

Dave, no baby???

That reminds me of something that happened a long time ago.
I once worked a constuction crew right out of high school. 
There was a lunch truck that would come around to the job site each day.

The woman that ran the truck had a "substantial" belly and when anyone would comment, she would tell them she was 6 months pregnant.

A year and a half later she was *STILL 6 months pregnant!*

*She NEVER did have that baby!*

Turns out she would spend her nights drinking beer at the local bar-She would just say she was pregnant because it got her a lot of sympathy and the guys would leave her alone about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning David Sanborn…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I am a lot brighter now!!! Well, NOT ME, but my shop. I installed 3 - 2×48" flourescent fixtures and have 3 more to go.

The only down side to more lighting (besides a higher electric bill) is that…...
I won't have bad lighting as a excuse for my many mistakes!!!

DS,
I once ask a friend when she was due…..
She said, "I delivered 2 months ago!" DUH!!! My shoe didn't taste to good!!!


----------



## superdav721

NO BABY YET!
Rich if you find an old wood one in good shape with all the irons you will spend as much.
Is there a dado size you will be cutting all the time, if so look at a old dado plane. $30
Would a Rabbet or shoulder plane work.
You might find a Stanley 45 in fair shape with irons for $250
If you have to have new and shinny Veritas and LV are the route to go. You will pay for it.


----------



## DS

Randy, that is why I *NEVER *will ask that question… again, anymore.
;-)


----------



## bandit571

Morning ( when one works a night shift, this IS morning) Twerps and other Knaves of the Kingdom of Rex. Almost like the kingdom of Oz?

Marty: LIGHT dusting here last night, still have a very foul wind from the west-south west.

Other Twerps: Need a good recipe for Ground hog. Just in case "Phil" messes up the prediction tomorrow. More Winter? STEW POT!

Got to work another 12 hour shift tonight. Babysitting one machine and the Gringing Room. Made about 12,000 Blue handles for 1 gallon water bottles. I can take to right from the machine, snap them together and make a blue set of "coke bottle" glasses. One handle part, just fold it over, and snap it together, makes either a gallon jug handle, or Rex's Monocle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew, Kids are gone. Still got time for a nap before Debbie gets home…..


----------



## DS

Latest project-not my style, but hey, give 'em what they ask for, right?

Maple, poplar and mdf with a blue/grey gloss lacquer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Furniture of the rich and famous…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep, I like it.


----------



## superdav721

Buck Rogers is looking for his bedroom suit.


----------



## Kreegan

When I started this gig, I almost asked the lead analyst when she was due. Glad I didn't cause she's not pregnant, just got a beer belly.

I have not done a damn thing today except correct other people's mistakes. Great way to head into the weekend.


----------



## DS

I'm hoping to make enough to buy some THK rails for my CNC project.
We'll see how that goes.


----------



## DS

Like my assembly bench, er, totes?
My bench is only 4ft long due to space limits in the garage. This console thingy is 90" long. Seemed to do the trick.

The totes cost about $6 at the Walmart though… I'm sure Stumpy could build some out of particle board that he got for free. heheh


----------



## bandit571

Din-din is ready, need to change and get ready to go to work melting plastic for another 12 hours.

Van is using brake fluid for some reason. Filled the res. last week, needs more tonight. Can't see any leakage on the ground. Brakes work fine, the "idiot light" comes on about Brakes. Just put new pads on the front about Thanksgiving time. Idiot light just started up last week????


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy freaking Friday!!!
Almost everyday is friday, for me. That is as long as it isn't snowing.

DS,
Which one of your celebrity friends ordered that piece??? Inquiring minds want to know!!!

Marty,
Stay out of my shop….
Unless of course you are going to HELP & not hinder!!!

Sir Rex,
Shop time today???

Dave,
Delivery time frame???

Rich,
I got paid to work in the shop today! Na na na na na…....

Bandit,
How's it feel being back to work?
Who needs brakes…..
They only slow you down!!!


----------



## superdav721

No baby yet. She is sitting on the couch eating a hamburger.
OK I have 2 videos.
I will be posting tool gloat here as well. Thanks guys.
http://chiselandforge.com/tools/stanley-miller-falls/


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## ArlinEastman

DS

Nice piece of furniture. 

Everyone else

Big Howdie

Arlin


----------



## Kreegan

Nice haul, Dave! I'm looking at plow planes on eBay. Very pricey.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey fellas,

Still alive here in the great white north.
Been getting up to go at 3:00am.
They're trying to stress us to see who can't handle it.
I told them I was read this thread regularly, and they gave up on stressing me.
Gotta go on 5:00 am ride alongs tomorrow and Sunday.
Tests on Monday.
Not a hand tool in sight.
Two weeks to go.
Lost four of five guys already this week.
Headed for my pillow.

Mike


----------



## superdav721

I told ya.
But I dont want new I want this









The History
At one time, the powers that be in the upper echelons of The Sandusky Tool Company created an exhibition-class center-wheel plow plane. The plane was intended for show only and may have been part of the Sandusky display at the 1876 Centennial Exposition. The plane no doubt made a few trips to various shows and expositions but resided at the Sandusky offices until the company was disbanded.

In 1934, the father of the consignor of this tool enjoyed an experience many of us have dreamed of-he went to the factory and bought the best plow plane ever made by them at a tag sale and then came out of the building and showed his new possession to his four-year-old son. He told his son that he had just bought the contents of the whole building to get the plane. The plane has remained in the same family since.

The Plane
The plane consists of an ebony body with the improved beveled handle, ebony fence, ivory arms, bushings, bridle, fence wear plate, wedge, and decorative buttons. The metal skate, center wheel, and arm-attachment nuts, as well as the blade, are all nickel-plated. Of course, being a presentation plane, it has never been used and consequently is in original condition showing slight nickel loss on the skate and blade. When obtained from the Feick home in Florida, the plane was dirty and the nickel was tarnished. The dirt and tarnish has been professionally removed and the plane today retains its original finish and luster.

Anyway, this beauty went up for auction this morning at the Sheraton Inn, Harrisburg, where it was expected to go for something in the range of $40,000 to $60,000 US Dollars, according to the auctioneers. There was much anticipation amongst tool collectors around the world, but nowhere was the buzz greater than on the auction floor when "the plane" in Lot 308 came up for bids. I was excited as a kid in a candy store!

"Jay Ziegler of Hershey who called the auction said the bidding on the tool opened at $64,000. It quickly rose to $90,000 between phone bidders, which brought a silence in the hotel's ballroom. When the bids from the phoners rose to $100,000 and $102,000, respectively, the crowd applauded, Ziegler said.

When the phone bidding ended, Ziegler scanned the audience for potential bidders. At $104,000, a hand went up from the floor. The crowd roared. The winning bidder is a collector in Pennsylvania. The final price with a 10 percent buyer's premium was $114,000."

At those numbers, the 10% buyer's premium to the auction house ($10,400) amounts to more than most antique tools go for!


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW, Dave!!! That is a beauty & a great story!!!

Missed it by thaaaat much…..
As I forgot to bring my Platinum American Express card!!!

Gotta go epoxy some magnets, into the "jointer knife setting jig" I'm making…..


----------



## superdav721

Cool magnetic tools.
This I want to see.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well I'm back from the fake war. Surprise surprise we won! 
One thing really funny happened during the fake war….one of our guys dropped his gas mask into the porta-jon.

Sorry but 650 messages proved a bit too much though I did see what Dav does when he's bored. By the way I ALWAYS speak in acronyms it's part of the job. I particularly like TLA.


----------



## DIYaholic

DYankee,
Do we know you???

I'm glad WE won the "Fake War"! Please do the same, in the "REAL WAR"!! I'm counting on you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Strange…...
Where is everyone???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ahhh! Randy, you startled me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The thread has been waning for a week or so, may be on it's last legs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a rundown:
2 are deeply involved in dwelling refurbishments
1 awaiting birth
Several frozen in their cellars
One with toothache, one lost his marbles, and Eddie is helping him look for them plus his own, one roaming the planes, Ted having plastic surgery.

Oh, Stumpy does drop in once in a while to advertise.
Thank God I have a Festool to keep me occupied.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, and Mike (Bags) is on a bus tour to the Arctic


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Sir Rex & the inhabitants of Rexton,

Rex,


> ?


????? No paticular question, just a general musing….


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Dave, may in fact one day convert to power tools….
He went from wood bodied planes to metal planes, next is a corded plane®!!!

Rex,
What predictions do you have??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had a little time at the shop yesterday Randy, just finding stuff and putting like things in the same place. Hope to get there again today to continue. Not exiting work, but something which is going to help.

I tried the Festool sander, and you know (no jesting), it's a pretty neat little tool. It's very light, easy to reload and can get into some really awkward places to sand. All joking aside, it's a great little tool.


----------



## Gene01

Due to a paucity of posts (POP to you, DY) LJs is suspending this thread.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Predictions?*
Well, tomorrow will be Sunday with variable weather over the US.

If I can get this shop refurb and sort out done, I'll be in good shape to start again making things. The difficulty is that, apart from the shop being abandoned for 4 years and everyone using it as a dump, I have to refit to suit my medical circumstances, which takes planning and time. Got it all worked out and now I have to implement it - that's where I am.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ug ho, Gene called in on his was to the bathroom.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stumpy stops in once in a while to advertise? Seriously, Rog?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, don't be silly, remember this is a comedy show.


----------



## geoscann

*REX ** don,t listen to them, their is not one of them that would not flaunt a new tool like your festool to everyone on this thread so use it proud rex and rub it in their noses. lmao. * WOOD *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Geo, What's going on in Stumpyville?
Stumpy's lost his sense of humor …..... oh wait, isn't his sister in law visiting? The that's it, he's coming off a threesome.


----------



## geoscann

just like stump rex, like he don,t rub in his new clearvue cyclone in our faces with is 5hp motor man. lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Fact is Geo, Stumpy could have use my* Festool Sander* on his romp


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I think he's got sucked in with this new extractor he's working on.


----------



## geoscann

ITs coldddddddddddd and snowing here rex with nothing to due not even a new stumpy show he must be feelin up his new cyclone. pml


----------



## Gene01

e-bay alert for you lathe enthusiasts. 
e-bay


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You'd have to be a real old nut to want to buy that Gene.


----------



## geoscann

*REX* thank god for dave at least he puts up a new video weekly even though hes busy with his daughter. I always enjoy his insite on different and old tools.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I could say something regarding the ClearVue's ability to su…....

Howdy Gene & Geo!

Rex,
Go ahead and gloat about your Testfool surfacing machine…...

Geo,
No snow here, that means shop time for me!!!

Gene,
This thread has a life of it's own….
Suspending it wood be murder!!!

Coffee is being consumed & breakfast will be made…..


----------



## geoscann

Holy crap gene 57.00 for shipping what do they think were nuts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
One would really want to get their nut off…
Should they even consider that purchase!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I must get some breakfast in me. You guys continue talking amongst yourselves, I'll be back later.


----------



## Gene01

Wrong, Wrex. My wifi won't reach the out house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I too, must conjure up sustanence.

I'll talk to myself as I do!!! Everyone else, try not hogging the conversation….


----------



## bandit571

Back home after another night of plastic making. Drive home was "Verrrrry InTer Esting". 1/4 pedal left on the brakes, ice at every intersection, stop lights changing to red just as i got to them ( 4 out of 6) could make a donut right in front of the house, but the curb stopped that. Mountain dew, a nap, and MAYBE a little wood work. In a 65* basement wood shop. I could start to clothes dryer, and get it up to…..70*. 4 hour block of woodworking shows this afternoon, on pbs.

As for His Royal Lairdship, "Bite me". When a handplane is right, we don't need no stinking sander….


----------



## HamS

Good Morning gentlemen,

Coffee has been consumed and I am actually going to the shop today. I started a fire this morning and it was 22 in the shop. I had to leave the door open and vacate the shop because I think one of the feral cats that live in the other part of the barn got stuck inside. There was all kinds of stuff knocked off some of the shelves where a cat might jump when trying to escape.

I also found that some of the wax on my tools failed to protect against surface rust from the condensation that happened when it all warmed up. I am now in the cleaning the iron surfaces and rewaxing everything. Even the stove had some rust spots.

I also found some water damaged drywall in the ceiling that I am going to try and replace this weekend.


----------



## Kreegan

I know exactly what that ebay seller is thinking, Gene. It only takes one idiot…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Sorry about the rust & ruined drywall! Unfortunately, inevitable when we *try* to control mother nature!!! Have you considered blankets over your equipment,during down times. They may find it cozy & comforting!!!

Rich,
Are you volunteering, for the "one idiot" designation???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Rich, lucky Gene saw it then?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, I wonder how much it cost to refurbish that tool?


----------



## Gene01

Saw it. Tempted. Didn't buy it. Saving up for a *Festool Sander* like yours, Rex.
I mean, really? Buying a wrench wouldn't elevate me in the eyes of my peers or underlings. Whereas that sander, now…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Agreed Gene, you would be *elevated* to the biggest castle *nut* case on this site.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I do use power tools. 
I just like the quiet of the hand tools.
I want a good 110v drill. I am SO SICK OF BATTERY DRILLS!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I keep two drills plugged in at all times at one of the benches. One for drilling, the other for driving screws. I like Ridgid corded drills. Very good for the money.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, Festool has some great corded drills…...just sayin


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm OFF….
Also going to get some F40 T12 bulbs, so I'll be able to see my mistakes better!!!

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Nuthing new there about being "Off".

Cheap-assed table will soon need a finish, at least on all the hand-tooled oak. Wondering about a few coats of that Smelly Stuff in a Blue Can, called BLO? Wonder how it would do on the old wood.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Knew i forgot something


----------



## HamS

Randy I did not expect the down time to be so long. I usually put red paper over the saw when I am gone and in the summer, but this just drug on and on. I have all the surface rust off and one coat of wax on. The stove has gotten it up to 60deg. I am aiming for 80. Miss J doesn't like the house that warm, but the wood stove doesn't have a thermostat. Often the shop is the warmest place on the homestead in the winter, but it takes time to get the stove warmed up to heat efficiently. I am burning emerald ash borer killed ash, which is a real nice hot fire, but it burns kind of slow and to get a real good heat, the stove needs to be half filled with coals,


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I use BLO on all my oak shop fixtures. Although it ain't "old" wood!!!

Good to see you are becoming a "straight laced, clean shaven" person!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Randy, don't think I am being nosy, but what happens when all the snow is finished? Do you switch to operating snow cone machine during the better climate month? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Please keep it PG, folks. That means no jokes about me having a threesome with my sister in law and no cartoons to illustrate. 

Show is uploading. Should be online in an hour or two. Please excuse the advertisement. 

Nice shavings, *Bandit*.

Nice video, *Dave*.

Nice sander, *Rex*.

Hey, *Randy*- You get a special mention at the beginning of the show this week. See if you catch it…


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya, Ham!
It's just a shame to have to use valuable shop time for "unscheduled" machine maintenance & building repair!
But, IT IS shop time!!!

I just picked up a 10-pack of (NO NOT cold ones!) 6500K (daylight) flourescent F40 T12 bulbs!!! I'm gonna need more excuses, to replace the poor lighting, to blame my oppses on!!!

My "magnetic jointer knife setting jig" is nearly complete. All I need to do, is put a couple coats of BLO on it, plus study up on aligning my jointer….

Uhhh, the microwave done dinged, LUNCH!!!


----------



## HamS

Yes, it is shop time. I think the snow warmed things up a bit. It is up to 22 F. WHen I lived in Wisconsin, 22F was a heat spell in Feb and people would be going without coats and talking about how warm it was. I Indiana it is winter, but not terrible. I could get used to living where it never got this cold.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, that special mention about Randy at the beginning of the show, is that where the word a$$hole is used.? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Kreegan

I have this drill and love it, Dave. I use the cordless more, but pull this one out when things get real.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWD115K-8-Inch-Mid-Handle-Keyless/dp/B0014GKA86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359825469&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+corded+drill


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks, got an errand to run and THEN ….........Shop time.

*Ich bin ein Festooler*


----------



## DIYaholic

Now I'm actually gonna HAVE TO watch the "Stumpy Show"!!!

Rex,
After the coooold & snoooowy winter, I switch gears to providing "Mannie-Peddies" to area lawns!!!

Stumpy,
PLEASE, hurry the upload of video!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is- with four special guests (Charles Neil, Mustache Mike, the Crazy Canadian and Puddles the Shop Dog)

Leave a comment and Enjoy...


----------



## DIYaholic

I watched,
I learned,
I was entertained…..
A smashing success, Stumpy!!!

Thanks for the plug/acknowledgement!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*TOOL GLOAT…..*

Dave has a new toy, Dave has a new toy…..


----------



## HamS

I like that one Stumpy


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Ham and Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, There's that kid that was on Mike's show earlier…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, What do you make of this???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like a plane for making dug out canoes out of green wood! That or the maker was really drunk!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - I'm going with the bowling alley gutter ball plane….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
"Strike" up any fires with the bowling alley lately???


----------



## bandit571

Just a "hollow" with a wood body. Might be for the inside of barrel staves, or even working on chair seats to make them fit someone big "round" bottom ( Rex??)

Any stamp on the cutter?


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy…...no more fires thankfully…...

I got the back panels cut for it tho, and they turned out pretty cool…...they are 1/4" material and slide in from the sides so you can can change your mind later if you don't want the back in certain spots…...like where the receiver sits…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Will your aircraft carrier fit out the door to the shop???


----------



## JL7

Sure Randy…..NOW you remind me that I should have considered that! Looks like it will work for storing shorts in the wood room…...so it's all good…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Shorts in the wood room…
Are these clean tighty whities or the ones with a brown racing stripe???


----------



## JL7

I'm too scared to look Randy…....

Did you get some shop time in today?


----------



## Kreegan

2 things: walnut is hard and rasps are more than capable of cutting flesh.


----------



## Kreegan

Looking really good, Jeff! Hopefully you can get it upstairs.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Rich….I'll be calling you that day….....

Hope you didn't bleed on the walnut…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks x2 Stumpy.
Somebody unplug Rex's festool.
Marty Looks like a coffin that somebody put the major mod on.
I would say a cooper's plane that they attached a grip to. Interesting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, It's an Ohio Tool. I may have to send it to Randy to see if it smells like butt. Then we can eliminate the ''big round'' seat plane…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No real shop time.
I purchased & installed new bulbs in all my new flourescent fixtures.
I'm working on cleaning/derusting my L.S. Starrett dial test indicator's clamp/holding fixture/base.
I also watched The Woodwhisperer's jointer setup video.
I watched my acknowledgement (wardrobe credit) on the Blue Collar Wood Working show (I also watched Stumpy assist Mike with the show!!!).
Didn't really do much else, I felt lazy today. Hey it's Saturday, I'm entitled….

Rich,
Yeah, you are only suppossed to rasp the wood.
When they say put your *blood*, sweat & tears into…..
You don't have to take it literally!!!

Dave,
I tried unplugging Sir Rex's TestFool, but I couldn't reach the cord from here!

Marty,
Your plane is probably already tainted, by you handling it!


----------



## KTMM

I might even say a homemade scrub on that plane Marty. That massive grip would be because of the brute force needed to move that stump.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Sweet deal you made Dave!
I hope it was an "exceptionally great" deal as all the power cords are missing!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex i need some festooll power cords.


----------



## Kreegan

I have the new handle for my Crown dovetail saw shaped now. I just need to sand and finish it. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm ready for spring, so that dang groundhog had better be right.


----------



## bandit571

If not, into the crock pot with him! Say, anybody seen Phil? He ran away today, said he was getting tired of being "Man-handled". I guess he went off in search of some Beech????


----------



## bandit571

Having to get used to this new schedule. This is about time that I go on Lunch Break at work, now. Halfway through a shift. I think I'll just call a "Day" and go to the land of NOD.









For Stumpy. And Dave, get them M-F planes cleaned up









That way, I can make SOME use of them


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I watched the show and thought it was good, only one comment:
Mike, you really need to lose that sidekick, the show would go a lot smoother without his constant interruptions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all you Limberjerks.
First time I've been online since my post a couple of mornings ago.
It appears (I don't know how) that between my Lousians trip to Eddies's, and the wrestling match with the new, heavier lathe, I've royally screwed up.
Now, in case some of you have forgetten, when I'm hurting at my worst, I try to stay offline.
When I'm hurting bad, I'm an @$$hole. 
I will say something to offend someone.
So it's just best for me to find some tinkering to do, or go to bed.
I just don't get online.

Anyway, I know I promised a post with photos.
I apologize that I haven't got it for you.
I haven't even felt like carrying my camera to the shop for pictures. 
I will get to it as soon as I can.
I'm sure you all will understand.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- That looks like a German cooper's plane. German planes often had handles like that on the front. I have a set of them, all with handles like that. You say it was from Ohio Tool Co? I didn't know they made German style planes, but the fact that it is a tree branch for the handle may mean it was a user modification. Tree branch handles are common in German planes, but not in planes made by a big firm like Ohio Tool Co. I'd say it's a pretty sweet find!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ohio tool on the blade, no marks on the body…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Sir Rex & minions,

William,
Of course we understand! We'll wait, until you are your abnormal uncharming self!!! Take care of your self…....

I wonder if my laziness from yesterday, will carry over to today???
Time will tell….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Who's body has NO marks & do you need help disposing of the body???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Also notice the metal button on the back. I'd say it was used as a heavy auger, handle on the front and a mallet smacking the rear…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

A lot of the later commercially made wood body planed had metal caps on the striking points. That's where you would tap it with a hammer to adjust the iron. I think it is very likely an Ohio Tool Co coffin plane that was modified. The mouth is very wide so it would be suited to very aggressive work. It may be nice for making chair seats!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, There's a body in Vermont that has a salt and sawdust residue. I need you to take it out to sea and dispose of it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will a small 400' deep freshwater lake do? I don't want to travel to the coast!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - I have what appears to be the same plane from Ohio Tool…but it's missing the steel button in the back, just a hole…..it's in pretty good shape, but it rocks front to back and I'm too chicken to try and flatten it…....any tips on that one?



















It has the number 3 stamped in the front….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You may want to get that plane out of your shop, if you are afraid of setting it on fire???


----------



## Kreegan

True friends will help bury the body. Randy you live near Burlington?


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, is the rocking consistent…like it was designed to rock?


----------



## bandit571

I have seen a smaller version of a coffin smoother









Tried to get Al interested in it









since the iron is stamped "Butcher". Maybe it was named after Randy? As in Wood Butcher? Anyway, it is listed @ $65+ tax…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene - not the case…..it's not consistent…..the mouth of the plane is the highest spot.


----------



## bandit571

Cooper's plane. used on the inside of barrel staves. Makes the inside curve to match the outside.


----------



## Kreegan

No shop time today. :-( After letting the heaters run for almost 2 hours, the temp out there was not quite 30. Time to watch some woodworking videos I guess.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day everyone (Yeah, even you Marty!),

Rich,
Yes, I live near Burlington. I reside in Colchester, 5 minutes north of Burlington.

Do you have an electric blanket?
If not get one & have the woman of the house sew it into a "Snuggie". Then wear that in the shop!!!

Bandit,
I may be a "Wood Butcher", but at least I try.
To think, I was going to give you credit today, for inspiring me…..
Looks like I'll give the credit to Dave!!!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Well, that would make for an interesting/frustrating hour of planing.


----------



## JL7

So Gene - that would be just like all my other hand plane experiences…....


----------



## Kreegan

How you like that area, Randy? I looked at it as a possibility of moving there. Can people there drive in winter weather? Do they ride your bumper like it's their purpose in life?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,

I love it here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont. The best of all 5 seasons! Yeah, I said FIVE seasons…
Spring,
Summer,
Autumn,
Winter
& MUD!!!

Boston is 4-4.5 hours away, Montreal is 2 hours away, NYC is 6-6.5 hours away. Not that I go to any of those cities, but some people do. 
Bad drivers are everywhere!!! There is NO way to avoid them, figuratively speaking, I hope!!!


----------



## HamS

Hello guys,

The Champlain valley is beautiful! My ancestral home is some 300 miles west of there, but it is very similar in character: rolling hills, long finger shaped lakes, beautiful hard wood forests that turn a riot of color in the fall, but the nearest large cities are Buffalo, Cleveland and Pittsburgh. Now I live in Indiana where the land is flat, the weather is milder and the property tax is one tenth of what I paid when we lived in New York.

I have made real progress on the kitchen job. I have been demolishing the remaining parts of the old kitchen. This is pretty satisfying work. Now I am enjoying a cold one while I prepare myself for the annual battle royale between the champions of the American Conference and the National Conference. Miss J has been preparing mountains of munchy food and we have stocked up on significant quantities of malted and hoped beverages .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another beef eater. Well it would if it had teeth. This is a 26'' (no marks) with the wrong blade. It needs a 2 1/2 inch blade instead of a 2 inch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That blade fits you to a tee…..
Always coming up SHORT!!!

Ham,
Yes, upstate (western & northern) NY is a beautiful land, more so Vermont though, NO NY'ers!!!
Demo is more fun than humanly possible!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Name That Tool


----------



## bandit571

Marty, try a 2-3/8" one in it. I had a #33 once, it was 28" long. It took a 2-5/8" wide iron. Try an iron from a #6 plane.

Randy: If I inspire you, I must be doing something at least half-assed right. I will have another chapter to that "Cheap Table" Blog later to night. Can you say…..Hand cut dovetail joinery?


----------



## bandit571

Does it look like this one?









Used to joint a saw blade. You clamp a file in it, and it will file all the teeth on the blade to the same height. Then you can sharpen the teeth, and then set them.


----------



## JL7

Gene - NPR featured an interview with Kris today….....click He's still got it together…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I keep seeing the cardboard/paper in the clamp. It's in yours and this one has it too…..


----------



## bandit571

I thinkit is a pad to hold the file better.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff fix that plane.
Stand it on end in a bath of BLO for 2 days. Flip it on the other end and do the same. Let it soak up as much as it wants. Let it set for a month or so and settle down. Then flatten the bottom. It only needs to touch the work piece at the toe, opening of the mouth and heel of the sole. You can't use it the way it is now. The BLO will only help preserve it.
I told you Marty it would take 5 min. before you found out what it was. Now you need a saw vise.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- That blade is worth more than the plane. Butcher made very good quality steel. Their chisels are some of the best old ones around. Restore it and I'll give you $50


----------



## bandit571

It is still sitting in the display case at the antique mall. Owner said she would go as low as $50 for the plane. I went and bought a couple $5 block planes instead. Place has quite a few "treasures" in it.

( and, only I know where this place is….)









(HEHEHEH)


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave….it's soaking now…...


----------



## bandit571

Ooops


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Jeff,
You're in trouble, look what Dave made me do in my Blog post!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, time to head for the Dungeon. I have some chisel and drill work to do. And might even waste some more glue, too. Still waiting on Igor to clean the place. Might even win an Award!

Nom. For Messiest Shop

Nom. For Junkiest Shop.

Some days, i am so good, i scare myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have a saw vise. It's a 30×24 and holds 2 saws…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Plug the extension cord back in…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks eddie…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My boys told me something about a show on that everyone is watching.
They said it's something about a bowl.
Must be a cooking show. 
I'm bored because I don't care to watch cooking shows.

Evening all.
No, I do not really think it's a cooking show.
I know exactly what bowl they're talking about.
The thing is, I don't give a crap about it any more than I would if it was a cooking show.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I thought it was a wood working show….
About *Turning A Bowl*!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, since New Orleans had a power outage, I got a little more work done


----------



## superdav721

109 yard return did me in. I turned it OFF


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I may be a little picky, but…...
I don't think the clamps should be part of the final design!!!

Dave,
You'll miss the commercials!!!


----------



## bandit571

Want to try a dovetail or two?









Blog is done, Something about a Cheap table needing a base….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turn it back on Dave, They ruled it only a 108…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just never have been able to watch a game that is played for four fifteen minute segments (doesn't that equal one hour?) that lasts for sometimes upwards of four hours.

Good one Randy. Why didn't I think of that one?


----------



## superdav721

William ya feeling any better?


----------



## bandit571

Bevel a table top?









Easy, with a couple hand planes. Longer sides take a longer plane, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Ya know, they make….
router bits & routers, that could handle that task for you!!!

The "Super Bowl Turning" show is over….
Cold Ones have been consumed….
My eyes are growing heavy….
My day (& night) is done….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not particularly Dave.
It'll be ok though.
The world will keep turning.
And people will still watch crazy games about a bunch of guys that like patting each other on the butt, chasing balls on a field, and then getting all excited over the cheerleaders, so what do they do? They drop their load of wet stuff all over their male coach (gatorade? Really?)

Seriously though.
Wanna tick off a football fan?
When they ask you who's gonna win a game…...
Answer with a team that isn't even playing, because you think their helmets look pretty….........

I got an idea for making the game MUCH more interesting.
Give all the players base ball bats and replace the ball with live hand grenades.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay guys got to run super dome security is looking for me


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning KnotHeads,

Eddie,
Now you know why Dave sticks to hand tools….
No out running the cops!!!

William,
I like football….
But I don't get European TV, here in VT!!!

Coffee has been brewed….
Sit down and have a cup or two or twelve…....


----------



## JL7

Waking up to snow for the 3rd day in a row…..more coming tonight….....*SIGH*......

Morning all…..

Bandit - the table is coming along nicely…...the dovetails look great….

William - so I gather you're not a football fan??

Run eddie Run!

Randy - looking forward to the the big transitional plane restoration today!! Can't wait….

OK…..gotta work the real job…...*SIGH*.....


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be off to the auto repair shop….
To see how much that want to charge to get the "check engine" light to turn off!!!

Hopefully it won't be much, as I would hate to have to sell my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*, in order to pay for the repairs.

William, why ain't you up here looking at it???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As promised, post with photos. 
Better late than never.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Jeff, I am a HUGE football fan, as long as I don't have to watch it, listen to it while my boys watch it, or hear about it after my boys watch it. 
Randy, it could be a hundred and one different things, from your gas cap being loose, to the engine about to blow up in a fiery ball of fire. The sad thing is, it's usually nothing more than some obscure BS that will simply cost you money to have them turn the light off. I don't know what vehicle you have, but if it's more than a couple of years old, get a code reader and a Haynes manual to enable you to interpret those codes. It can save you a bundle in the long run to be able to decide when you wish to carry your vehicle in. 
Some dealerships make most of their payroll simply on the cash generated from turning check engine lights and ABS brake lights off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't really care for any sports, Jeff.

I love racing, but only when live, and more when I a participant.
I used to love football, back when I was able and was participating.
I gave up on Baseball in the early 90s when the Antlanta threw the World Series in the final game to New York.
Golf puts me to sleep.
Tennis gives me a sore neck.
Basketball, ..........................ummmmmm, NO.
Wrestling (highschool, not "sports entertainment") is ok, but just don't keep up with it. 
The funny thing is, being a Mississippi boy, if I had to pick a sport to watch, it would be ice hockey. We don't get enough coverage in the south though for me to keep up with the games.


----------



## TedW

Happy Monday, everybody. I gots me some snow to shovel, then going to work to tear down a small ceiling and replace it with drywall.

William, nice shop you got there, but I think you need a couple more lathes.

Dave, I don't have time to read over the past couple hundred posts so I'll just assume you have a new grand-un and that congrats are in order. Congrats!

Rex, so you moved up into the society of Festool owners, eh? Well thank you for humbling us with your presence. I hope you still find time for us lowly non-festool owners. Oh, and congrats on the new sander…. you've earned it my friend.

I gotta go do stuff. Later gaters!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee is done and that is all I had planned for today…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody.


----------



## TedW

that's quite an ambitious day Marty.

Front is shoveled, having a cup of coffee, then to shovel the back. I don't know why Randy complains about snow so much.. this is easy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I try not to plan ANYTHING…...
That way, I never mess up a plan & whatever I do accomplish is way more than I had planned!!!

Ted,
I don't complain about snow, it is loverly stuff, as long as it stays off the properties I maintain!!!

William,
I have thought of getting a code reader, but I'm clueless as to which/what kind to get! My vehicle is a 2003 Mazda Tribute (Ford Escape platform), with a V6 engine (notice I didn't say motor!). There are so many different scanners, I'm lost. What can you suggest???

Vehicle is in the shop & they will call later. I just hope it ain't toooo expensive, as I want more toys, err tools & machines!!! Guess I'll have to head down to the shop…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- *Rex* might be a Festool guy now, but he'll always be one of us. The big lug…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Stumpy.

Jeff, thanks for that link to the NPR interview. KK is truly a class act.

William, I agree with you about most televised sports, except hockey. I don't like to watch it either. I'm the minority in my family, though. My wife really gets POed when I start grousing about having to watch some game or another. But, when every body is huddled around the TV, watching a game and I head for the shop she accuses me of being anti-social and rude. Geeze, what's a guy to do?

Any baby news, Dave?


----------



## Gene01

I posted numerous profundities, some lavish praise and a slight bit of humor, and it all went away some where into the ether. 
I can't remember what was written so, everyone have a nice productive day. Even if all you do is drink coffee or push the snow around.


----------



## Gene01

Huh, one showed up. Weird.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Al Gore's interwebby is jambed up with virtual [email protected]! Ya need to flush things out with a second post to push previous posts through!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll go to town and get some wood…..
Maybe I'll go find some lunch…..
Maybe I'll take a nap…..
Maybe I'll…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ya had ta mention lunch! Now my tummy is growling…..

Cheddar Cheese Quesadilla with a bowl of Tomato Bisque!!! For the uninitiated, that would be an upscale grilled cheese sammich & tomato soup….

Mmmmm yummy!!!


----------



## bandit571

Working up a bowl of BLO to put on the table. Few things left, before I can call it done.

First some Dr. Feelgood, just so I can walk around a bit. Then maybe LUNCH! Then off to the Dungeon….


----------



## Gene01

Nap sounds good, Marty. I'm all tired out from pushing posts thru. 
Haven't seen any thing from DS in a while. Maybe the tube gets skinnier on this side of the Big Muddy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, what's a guy to do?
I go to the shop and get known as the anti-social ass. 
I don't care, but there is no way I'm sitting around the TV watching a game for hours.
You also have to realize, I don't watch TV.
I will watch ten minutes of a thirty minute broadcast before I either get away from it to do something else, or go to sleep. 
I haven't watched all of a movie in one sitting in years.

Randy, if it's a 2003, it's ten years old. Put black tape over the light so it doesn't bug you so much and don't pay attention to it. Get to know your vehicle. Most people, if they pay attention, can tell when something is wrong with their vehicle without a light. 
My wife's jeep has had the check engine light on for over a year. I know exactly what's causing it. I aint worried about it. It's crud on the O2 sensor. It runs fine though. If and when it ever starts acting up, then I'll do something with it. I'm not wasting my money until then.

Ted, more lathes?
Nah!
I need more scroll saws.
I only have eight of those.


----------



## DS

Gene, I've been lurking around here.

Been posting on my CNC build blog.

Only read about half of the posts since yesterday.


----------



## Kreegan

I watched about 4 mins of the Super Bowl last night. Couldn't have cared less. Terrible people on both teams. Impossible for them to both lose sadly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I wouldn't eat the BLO for lunch!!!

Gene,
I tell ya, this interweb surfing is enough to wear out anyone!!!

William,
They are called idiot lights for a reason, so idiots needlessly bring vehicles in for repair. Not that I ain't an idiot, but my vehicle was acting up. It would bog down, run rough, as if on only five cylinders. There could be a myriad of reasons for this, but I don't have a scanner (yeah, idiot) to check codes, so I brought it in. Besides, if I work on my vehicle, then I have less shop time, plus it helps the USA economy!!! So don't give me grief for being patriotic!!!

Lunch is over…..
Did someone mention na…zzz~~~


----------



## bandit571

BLO is a lunch for all that Oak in the Dungeon Shop. Mine was a few Hot dogs, and a Mountain Dew. hardy fare,there!

Might just get that thing finished to the point of one coat of that Smelly Stuff in a Blue Can.

Randy: You can't nap, you still have two more planes to rehab…


----------



## Kreegan

Dude, Randy, don't argue with that SawSucker guy. He's a worthless sack of ********************meat that comes to this site for the sole purposes of crapping on everyone else and not being in the least bit helpful. Just put him on your block list and move on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I have 3 more planes to rehab…..
Unless I collect, err buy more!!!

Rich,
I don't (haven't) block people, as they would just block me and that just prevents me from sharing my wisdumb!!!

Which Sucker post are you talking about? I have challenged him for sport in a couple. Since he is an idiot, I'm making HIM prove he is. Just a fun little exercise, he don't bother me!!!


----------



## bandit571

That Smelly Stuff in the Blue can is now drying on the ASSEMBLED Table! Pictures later, after the BLO has dried, and been rubbed out. Too dark in the Dungeon to take a "Calender Worthy" so, I will just have to bring it up out of the Dungeon for a "Photo Shoot".

Film at 11


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser, for now









Igor came back, and left a trash bag on the floor. Another looksee??









Not too bad, for a pile of old boards…..


----------



## DS

Rex, just noticed this cartoon you uploaded earlier. The screwy guy is left-handed threads.

He finally finds a left-handed nut and she won't have anything to do with him!


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, as an apprentice mech engineering student, many moons ago, this was a pretty much standard poster that was displayed in assembly, engineering and design shops.
It has been a constant reminder all through my career, to always make sure the correct type of washer was included and used for any bolted assembly. Sound advice in a cartoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What pour soul are you harassing now???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The value added table,err Cheap @$$ table is lookin good!

DS & Sir Rex,
Stop your screwing around….
This is a serious thread!!! I couldn't type that & keep a straight face! %}

Dave,
Shavings!

Marty,
I am harrassing nobody….
I mean *A* nobody, Mr SawSucker. I mean, I have merely been asking him to explain himself!!! That ain't harrassment!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, actually, the term "idiot light" came to be years ago when they started putting oil lights and temperature on cars instead of gauges. The reason they were called idiot lights is because, most times, some idiot would bring their car in smoking, knocking, over heating, out of oil, out of water, dash lit up like a Christmas tree, saying, "I got a light on my dash that keeps shinging, what do I do about it?" 
You see, some people were driving around in cars that obviously had serious issues, but as long as that light wasn't on, it was alright. That is what we machanics started calleding idiots.
And if you brought me your car with that check engine light on, and I opened the hood to find no oil, no water, and serious knocking that I could know had been going for a couple hundred miles, I'd call you an idiot too. However, you just said you had a light on. You did not mention the other symptom earlier. Therefore, until I was sure, having that mechanic mentality, yes, I had to only ASSUME you were an idiot.
Judging by the symtoms you mentioned, and the year model, you probably have eigher a fouled plug or bad coil pack. Yes, that needed to be carried in if you didn't know what to do about it.
And no, I cannot come that far so you'll know what to do about it. Sorry.

FINALLY finished my latest project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had to go see what the fuss was about with Randy.
Then while I was there I couldn't help but offer my helpful advice.


----------



## bandit571

Latest blog is in, about that hand made table, aka Cheapassed Table. Since it deals with the finishing, I called the blog, the Finale.

Idiot light: I have had a "Check engine light since I bought the van. Something about the seal in the gas cap leaking. Now I have a BRAKE light coming on. Seems whenever I push on the brake pedal, I lose fluid, somewhere. Until I can get the damn thing in a garage, i will just keep refilling the tank. No puddles on the ground either. Pin hole some where in a line. No leakage at the master cylinder. Van was built in Aug. 2003, as a 2004 Caravan. A four cylinder engine, to boot….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I Viewed & commented on your project post! Nicely done!!!

The code was for a series of cylinder #5 misfires. The coil pack is going. I could also use new plugs. Rather than spend $300.00 labor plus parts, at the repair shop, I got a guy that will do it much cheaper. I could do it myself, but I hate working on vehicles. So I'll spread the wealth to my unemployed buddy. So yeah, you were right!!! Can you recommend a code reader???

I too use cigarette dust filters, but only outdoors. So they are not very effective at removing the dust from the shop air!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't go bothering William with your vehicle problems. He has better things to do…..
As my mechanic, he needs to diagnose & repair my vehicle.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See Randy?
I was close enough for government work at diagnosing the car without even being there.
My bill is in the mail.

On the code reader, do you have an autozone in your area? They'll run the codes on it for free if you don't know how to interpret the codes. They don't mind doing it as long as you buy something now and then from them. I don't trust Autozone parts, but I buy cleaning supplies and such there just so they know me well enough for me to send people there when they need codes retrieved from their vehicles.
If you really want to buy one, first buy a Haynes manual. In there, read through the chasis and engine electrical sections. See if there isn't a way to retrieve codes without a reeader. On most Chevy's for example, if you know which wires to run a jumper wire through, you simply retrieve the codes by counting the turn signal flashes. If you can't do that on you vehicle, make sure you at least have a simple chart in there for what each code means. Some vehicles are harder than others to obtain that info. Without the info, the codes are useless. 
If all that is well, all a code reader does really is connect the right wires inside the cars CPU to give you a code readout, either on the reader itself, or through turn signal lights on the dash. Any code reader, the cheapest usually is Autozone, is as good as the other. Remember that they serve a simple function. Don't let some parts house couter guy tell you one that costs ten times as much is somehow better than a cheap one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, a leaking gas cap will cause the check engine light to come on because it is supposed to be a closed system. If the pressure is off, it'll triger the light. Get a cheap locking cap at any parts house. They're fairly cheap (less than $20) and you get the added advantage of having a lock cap. 
The brake issue, if you're not seeing fluid anywhere, it can be a pain in the rear to find the leak. It is leaking if you're losing fluid, as brake fluid doesn't just go nowhere. It's probably leaking somewhere so it's running along the frame until it soaks in before it has a chance to hit the ground and leave a puddle. 
First, pull back your driver's side floor mats. If the master cylinder is leaking, it'll often run under the driver's side floor mats. If it's wet there, DO NOT DRIVE IT. A leaking master cyclinder can just go completely out without warning and leave you at high speed with no way to stop except an emergency brake that is pretty useless if you're going fast enough.
Next, check at every wheel, especially the rear. Feel along the frame and look at everything. In the rear, it could be wheel cyclinders which go out and leak into the brake drum where they're hard to find. If it is there, you may have to remove the rear tire and brake hub to find it. If it is wheel cylinders, you'll need new cyclinders, new brake shoes, a thorough hub cleaning, and a pain in the rear brake job on the rear. I've seen master mechinics even screw up rear brake jobs because the THINK they know what they're doing. Either the E-brake cable or the self adjusters usually never get reinstalled properly. 
Next, but unlikely, is the front calipers. Just check all around them good. They aren't hard to replace, but usually quite expensive. 
Lastly, and even less likely, is a brake line. These can sometimes be a nightmare to find until the leak gets worse. Rubber lines have to be completely replaced. Steele lines can be spliced with cheap splicers if you're careful to make sure everything is clean, and then everything is tight.

I hope that helps any at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Thanks for the secret code regarding secret codes. I know there used to be ways to read the code, through flashes, but wasn't sure if code readers did more than just display the code. Sounds like a Haynes manual will go onto the shopping list. Perhaps an internet search will reveal secets to decoding the secret codes??? We do have an AutoZone, along with several other auto parts places, that may offer that service. I'll need to look into that. Again, thanks for the insights. The check is in the mail!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've heard that one before.
I was going to offer you a marble machine at a reasonable price to help with my broke prioblem.
If I can't trust you to pay for my mechanical advice though, you probably wouldn't pay for the marble machine either.
Looks like I'll just have to play with it myself until I lose all my marbles.


----------



## JL7

I may be running a fever, but I believe both Marty and Randy (and Dave, but he don't count against the fever part) got me motivated to restore the old coffin plane….....Actually started working on the iron tonight….

Marty posted the bowling alley gutter ball plane, Randy posted the mini plane blog and Dave yelled at me for not fixing the old plane…..rough crowd.

Dave - the plane is standing on end in the BLO like you ordered, but doesn't seem to be soaking much up….? But I'm following orders and there it sits, I'll flip it over tomorrow night…..


----------



## superdav721

Wonderful Randy. Pay attention this is for you as well. Randy you need to fix the sole before oiling the body of the plain. That will only tighten your patch.
Yep flip it over Jeff. Not soaking up much is a good sign for the wood. It is telling you it was not starved of natural oils in the wood. You are only helping it. After the good soaking give it time to get in the grain so it will not gum up sandpaper. There are 3 methods I use on the flattening of the bottom. Sanding, planing and scraping. I prefer sanding and a little scraping. I use chalk on the bottom with the iron in. And go to town.


----------



## JL7

Cool Dave….I got it…..I assume the wedge will be dealt with later? What are the odds that I would find the missing button for the back?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Since we are talking plane rehabestoration, I have a few questions regarding my plane surgery!
So that we are on the same page:









1) What would be the best wood to use for a patch?
2) Should I flatten/smooth out the fostner bit marks, *Yes* or no?
3) Sould I glue the patch with wood glue or epoxy?
4) Should the crack, located after the mouth/iron, be epoxied?

I'm sure I'll have more questions later…..


----------



## TedW

I can think of some tools that should have idiot lights on them. Table saw with a wobbly blade comes to mind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't have to flatten my soul. That's because I'm special…..


----------



## superdav721

1.
I prefer white oak. It is not very porous and hard. Try to arrange the grain to where it would be quarter sawn. Janka 1200 or better. Red oak will work.
2.
Yes. Use a chisel bevel down and get it as flat as you can.Glue surface. See #3
3.
Glue, you may want to repair the patch some day. Epoxy is so destructive when you remove it.
4.
Epoxy, you want a gap filler and to stabilize the crack as much as possible. Clean it out as good as you can. Use the candy bar wrapper trick I use. It will help get it in there. Anything you can drag in the crack and pull the epoxy in as far as you can. The clamp it good and let it sit 48 hours.
Good luck


----------



## superdav721

What up Ted.
Marty you are special.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty rides the little bus, the little bus, the little bus. Marty rides the…..

Hello Ted!

Dave,
Thanks. I have a ton of white oak!!!


----------



## bandit571

marty: YOU have a soul????

Ted: Some have a Dado blade like that. Makes the saw walk around a bit…

Dave: Enjoy









Daughter's Dinette Table/Kitchen Office. Chair is a hand-me-down from MY Grand ma. I think I have a good match???

Randy: Them planes done yet????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, If ya wanted it white oak, Why did ya paint it red???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You doesn't red viry will! Dave sade Red Oak wood worx goods two!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The Cheapassed table came out nice!
Da plane, da plane rehabestorations are in the worx!!! I'm intersearching & gardening the neccessary informashun!!!


----------



## TedW

He got ya there, Dave.. can't get one past Marty.

Hi Randy!

Stumpy, I hope you're right because if Uncle Rex gets caught up with that Festool crowd, then Marty will have to grow a gut, shave his head, and start picking on people.

Dave… the ceiling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I felt the same pain & frustration as you….
My housemate went to bed at 8:30pm & I had to stop using my TS!!! Well, I had to stop making any reasonable amount of noise in the shop. What a bummer!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did manage to get a little done this evening before I made myself quiet down. Here's the outside of my pot rack. (not to be confused with my rack that holds pots) It is red oak with white oak corners. (that is for Randy's education only) It will also be banded with imitation wrought iron. (that is for Dave's amusement only)


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I had to stop production/work on two fre*n*ch cleat chisel racks. I was on a roll too. I hated having to stop making noise. I may have to resort to using hand tools! I can't believe *I* just typed that!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I cain't be edjuicated any morz, az I finusht hy skool!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can see who wears the pants in Randy's house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Randy gets up early & goes to bed even earlier.

*Randy* stays up late and likes to sleep in. (Ok, He likes to always be sleeping!!!)

Randy is a PIA, housemate.

*Randy* is a considerate housemate.

Randy has "OCCD". (Obsessive Compulsive Cleaning Disorder)

*Randy* cleans as needed.

I am *Randy*!!! My house mate is Randy. Yep, we both have the same first name. I'm the "Good" *Randy*! He is "Bad" Randy!!!

Randy & * Randy* both wear the pants in the house. Clothes are NOT optional!!! (Ok, clothes are optional for females!!!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can get drugs for that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good night Randy
Good night* Randy*


----------



## bandit571

damn, they are twins? Bad enough just one.

G'nite Randys.

Where is that His Royal Lairdship, Rex le Roi? Getting too quiet around here. Must be on GMT instead of central time?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Randy says; yeah, so what~~
*Randy* says; Good riddance!!!

Bandit,
I was also wondering why Sir Rex hasn't been around.

Sir Rex,
You presence is requested in the Stumpy Zone!!!


----------



## superdav721

You guy are nutz.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What gave it away???


----------



## DIYaholic

I must be off! Yeah I know, "Off" = "Crazy"!

I must be off to La-La Land…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOO


----------



## superdav721

coffee
We go to the doctor this morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, text me and let me know what the doctor said. 
I'll be away from the house (and shop) all day today.
Something came up and I got some business to take care of.
Bummer.
I'd rather be at the shop.

How are ya'll's guys doing today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sir Rex,
Thanks for making a cameo appearence! Hope you are getting shop time!!!

Dave,
Keep us informed. Will you be making a video of the delivery??? Please, DON'T!!!

William,
Congrats, your monolithic, mesmerizing, mega marble machine marched up to #1!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm doing quite well, today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, For the past few days, nothing has happened as planned. It's been one of those times when things have gone wrong and now you find yourself fully engaged trying to get everything going again.
Too much other stuff going on at the same time, a lot of let downs and a lot of work-arounds.

I am OK, but just swamped with stuff I have to take care of.

Hope you all have a great day. Later


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice work William. Where do you get your marbles?

Dave; Give her some orange juice and castor oil, that'll make to her spit it out.


----------



## superdav721

She has been reading and Caster oil is one of the natural inducers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave; The Orange juice will help flavor it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Don't you just hate it when LIFE gets in the way of LIVING!!!

Dave,
If nerves and what not set in, while awaiting the arrival of your newest entourage member…..
Seek out the Psychiatric Department, there will be rubber walls you can bounce off of!!!

Another usefull tidbit:
When using brass screws (especially in hardwood), after drilling pilot hole, run a standard steel screw of the same size then install the brass screw, to prevent the brass screwhead from twisting off.


----------



## DamnYankee

Drive by Howdy…
I will return on a regualar basis soon I hope.
Hope all are doing well and making all kinds of dust and shavings.
Haven't even seen the outside of my shop through a window in nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## TedW

Rex, you're not fooling anybody… we know you've been too busy sanding stuff with your new Festool sander. That's okay though - we don't mind playing second fiddle as long as we can say there is a Festool owner among us.

Randy, the new neighbors above my shop decided to make the room directly above my shop their bedroom. I can't even tinker around at nigh anymore, without thinking about the people sleeping right above my head. I'm tempted to move my furniture into the shop and my tools into my apartment, except there's a couple who sleeps right above my apartment too. I just can't get a break when it comes to making noise at night.


----------



## TedW

Keep us posted Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

A hearty HOWDY to you too, *Rob*!!!

Ted,
Just inject a "sleeping aide" into the water supply of the over shop residents!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Have you considered renting the apt above your shop so you can keep yourself up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Have you been testing caster oil???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ted et al, No shop times at all, but a designers mind is never idle, even though his old body may be.
Inspired by the Festool Sander and noting improvements which are lacking, I have designed a superlative alternative tool to add to my Klandestein range of top drawer tools.
The new tool will be featured in a low budget Stumpy video and plans will be available to the general public. A special discount on the plans will be offered to "Off Topic" LJ customers.
Management is currently deciding on a name for this new tool, some suggestions have been; "Get R Sanded", "Burr Rabbet" , "Fess Up", "Sander King", KMA Sander", "Dream Sander", "Old Smoothie", True Grit" and "Handy Sandy", to name a few.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer Colonel Sanders…..


----------



## Gene01

+








VS


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Count Dave is our resident math expert. maybe he can help you with that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Clearly the answer is: The squeaky wheel gets the grease Vs. Bottled up frustrations get you nothing!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Good grief, Marty! How much pot do you have that you need a rack that big to hold it all??! That's possession with intent to distribute for sure. All this time and you never mentioned you were a drug kingpin…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Count Dave could have figured that out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, If you're gonna build, You gotta think about future expansions…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is that why your joinery is soooo loose???


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee consumed….
Calories ingested….
Idle banter bantered (banted?)....
News viewed….

I belive it is time to screw up, err screw around in the shop….


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
My dismal math skills are only surpassed by my abysmal skills with geometry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I hate to tell ya….
Geometry IS math!!! That means you are abysmal at math with geometry in particular!!!


----------



## Gene01

Yeah Randy, that too. Euclidean, especially.


----------



## superdav721

THE BABY IS NOT HERE YET.
Sonogram shows 6 lbs and 10 oz. The doctor made it a point to tell her the baby has a big head,,,,,,,twice
Pawpaw lmao, daughter with funny look on face and wife snickering uncontrollably. 
Marty 30000 th post. Nice.
Caster oil????
He sent her home. Fat and unhappy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't make me break out eddie's dictionary on you two…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I ordered balloons and cake but nobody showed up…..
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, That means Stumpy's gonna send me another window sticker…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did ya check out the rubber room in the psychiatric ward???

Marty,
Stumpy keeps promising to send out window decals, but…..


----------



## DS

Dave, no baby yet!??

Are you sure she's pregnant? heheheh
(Don't let her read that…)


----------



## superdav721

When I get home I am going to show you a big fat picture.


----------



## Kreegan

Time to get the toilet plunger, Dave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got talked into shop cleanup duty. I need to quit listening to myself…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You are right, you shouldn't clean your shop…...
Come up to Vermont & clean mine!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did such a great job, I'll have to treat myself to some ice cream…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex is obviously joking. There is no way a Festool item can be improved upon!


----------



## Kreegan

Just got back from a 2 hour long, worthless meeting that I spent sitting in one of those folding metal chairs. I expect some gratitude for this one, Roger! My butt hurts…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always stand up at meetings. It makes me feel superior to everyone else, especially the short people and those in wheelchairs.


----------



## DIYaholic

I always lie down during my meeting with my psychiat….
Nevermind!!!!

I always sit during meetings!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Pennies are no longer in circulation… Time to advertise a new project


----------



## DamnYankee

Today was day 15 of 12-16 hour work days. Good news is this week I get a real Friday. Bad news is I've got to go to a funeral on Friday for my wife's uncle.
In addition to the long work days and fake war I am contending with an NCO (sergeant) who prove rather incompetent during the fake war almost to the point of practically aiding and abetting the fake enemy. After much counseling he still does not understand what he did wrong.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Where have you been?
Oh that's right, in Canada!
WE still circulate pennies, as we value pennies, nickles, dimes and so forth!!! Yeah, maybe we're cheap, but who gets the extra penny when you round up? You, the store or the government???

DY,
My sympathies go out to you, your wife and her family.

I hope that *N*on *C*ompetent *O*fficer doesn't have the launch codes!!! That could be a bad thing!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy I don't think he could figure out how to use the launch codes if he had them


----------



## superdav721

I warned ya


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Just consider him a traitor and shoot him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG Dave, Get out of there before she blows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, I'll give ya $10 for 10,000 of those pennies…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- That looks REALLY uncomfortable!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I'm tired.
Long day.
Bye ya'll.

Before I go though, 
Go read this.


----------



## HamS

Hey guys,
been doing taxes and working on the kitchen. Progress is being made on both. All the old drywall is down, broken up and gone with the garbage. half of the old framing is down, with the nails pulled and the studding reclaimed ready for other work. All the old stone has been taken up, but there is still mortar left to clean off the concrete slab. I think there is maybe three more mudding days and the wall is ready for painting. We may be ready to hang cabinets this weekend. I have been saying that for two weeks though.

A friendly hint, it is a good thing to keep your thumb from between the jaws of your pliers when they slip off of what you are trying to squeeze. It hurts when it pinches off a sliver of skin 1/16×1in long. New skin helps after you get the bleeding stopped though. blood makes the dry wall mud look a funny color .


----------



## superdav721

Ham good luck on the taxes.
Do you see the end ahead?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, That was good. Thanks for sharing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, you really need to stop drinking all that beer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's the one that jammed the circuits…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all.
I made several boards today!!! Gotta love Dave Barry. I wish he still did his weekly column!!!

Rob,
If the *N*on *C*ompetent *O*fficer, is that useless…...
Isn't it time he gets promoted!!!

Dave,
That just SIN'T RIGHT!!!

Ham,
Ya know what they say,
NO Pictures…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh great!
Dave, YOU woke up Sir Rex…..
It's your turn to change his diaper!!!


----------



## superdav721

Role over Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OH Dave, but Randy was mistaken, it's not diaper changing, it's enema evening.


----------



## superdav721

role back over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm outta here…...
Until you finish with Sir Rex!!!

Rex,
Don't let Dave off….
With the impending birth, he needs to be kept busy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finger joints made easy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What are you doing….
That competes with the Stumpy Jig!!! Your gonna get thrown outta here….
Nevermind, carry on!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, I have a router bit just like it….well almost.
Mine has 4 fingers with the same diameter cutters, but with a the fifth cutter diameter almost twice the diameter of the others.
Needless to say I have the longer "finger" positioned in the middle of the stack.
It does a nice job on my signature finger joints.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did I just hear a baby cry?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy said;
I always stand up at meetings. It makes me feel superior to everyone else, especially the short people and those in wheelchairs.

I guess we see things differently;

I always stand out at meetings.
I am superior to everyone else.
Keep an eye on short people, they are nearer to your nuts.
Don't knock the wheelchair brigade, one day they will have an armored scooter and run you down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is hot, drywall is drying.

things to do,

Life goes on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, make that singular, I'm the only one up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Zz~ ooohhhhwwww
Do I smell coffee?
GIMME!!!

Dang, Dave, you left Sir Rex out of his cage!!!
MAN, his diaper wasn't changed either!!!

Dave,
DAVE,
*DAVE,*

I'm going back to bed, bury my head under the covers & hope HAM deals with the mess!!!


----------



## superdav721

depends


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Today I need to go… I have to do… I'm gonna fix… Not sure what I'm doin' today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Since you are looking for something to do…..
Sir Rex needs his diaper changed & the walls need cleaning, as he was flinging his BS around!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you know you love it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Morning Ted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you notice how easy it is to ignore Randy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy who?


----------



## DIYaholic

FINE!!!
I'll just keep the coffee, pancakes, eggs,sausage, bacon & bloodymarys to myself…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The short term climate prediction people are calling for 6"+ of fluffy, white, crystalline precipitation for tomorrow (through Saturday)!!! I need to go EARN my pay, by making sure the trucks are ready to roll. Looks like I won't get shop time until later today…..


----------



## KTMM

WOO HOO, a day off and no plans. I can see the floor of the shop again, guess its time to cover it with shavings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Keep it up that way, I just got my truck cleaned out again so I can go get plywood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, They obviously ain't keepin' you busy enough. Have you considered a second job???


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Here's something you may be interested in…..
How to Make a Medieval Blacksmith Costume


----------



## Kreegan

Morning all. I put the first coat of finish on that new saw handle last night. One or two more should do it. I'll post pics when I'm done. Not my best work. I suck at cutting straight on the bandsaw.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, If you were cutting straight, you could do it on the tablesaw…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you may have found the new official "Super Electric Dave" avatar!!!

As President of the Super Electric Dave Fan Club, I move that we designate Marty's supplied image as the new avatar for the JLer Dave Bardin….

Does anyone second the motion???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You should ALWAYS cut straight!!!
It is not a safe practice to….
cut while intoxicated!!!


----------



## KTMM

Oh yeah, I'm supposed to be off 7 days, but it's going to be 6 at current count…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a second motion by Lucas…..


----------



## Gene01

Another second for that cool avatar for Dave.


----------



## JL7

Another second for Dave's new avatar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The eyes have it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Motion carried!!!

This will be the new avatar of "Super Electric" Dave Bardin:









Super Electric Dave,
The motion has been carried! You are required by the bylaws of the "Super Electic Dave Fan Club", LumberJocks Rule 789, PP 7, section B1, and Stumpy Nubbers everywhere, to implement said avatar within 36 hours!!!


----------



## KTMM

The avatar is missing the AC / DC shirt…...


----------



## superdav721

whatever


----------



## Gene01

Yay!


----------



## Kreegan

Now that's a stache!


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, I cut dead straight. The bandsaw does not. Drift my ass…

Wood gloat










Maple, walnut, mahogany, poplar, oak and some other stuff. 6 bucks.


----------



## JL7

Who says Dave isn't a good sport….....

Nice stash there Rich…....looks like you have a storage issue, let me know if I can help….....


----------



## Kreegan

That's what I like to call ballast for my lathe table. Actually I am running out of room to store wood. I need to start actually making some stuff. This weather needs to warm up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Change your blade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is COOL.....


----------



## Kreegan

Well, I finally got my refund for my Delta lathe. Promptly ordered a 12" Turncrafter Commander and the extension bed from Penn State. See if this one works out any better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Don't take a chance, with unstraight cuts, with that wood score…..
Send it to me, my *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity* will cut it straight!!! Of course I'll send you whatever sawdust is left!!!

Good luck with your lathe!!!

Dave,
You are just like a fine wine…
Getting better (looking) with age!!!

Jeff,
What do you plan on doing to/with Rich's wood???
Nevermind, what goes on behind closed doors in Minnesota, STAYS in Minnesota!!!

Marty,
Have you accomplished ANYTHING today, other than interweb surfing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I surfed into town and picked up some oak ply. Now I'm gonna couch surf…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Well, I got the work trucks all squared away….....
Then a squall came through and I had to go out and salt a few properties!!!

Before the salting, I was able to sharpen several blades though….
Unfortunately, they weren't WW blades, they were lawm mower blades!!!
Before anyone says anything, we use our down time, during the winter, to sharpen our maaaaaaany sets of blades. This way we are ready, come spring.

A failure to plan….
Is a plan to fail!!!

I gotz to wander the halls of LJs…..


----------



## Gene01

Cool box, Marty. 
Cool couch, Marty.
Cool Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Rich, Ya can't buy a beer at a baseball game for 6 bucks. Nice score!


----------



## DS

I started at least 3 posts commenting on the "alledged" pregnant belly photo, but, erased them all because they all sounded extremely chauvenistic.

Sorry Dave…


----------



## bandit571

I woke up from a sound sleep for this??? Worked at my "day job" last night. 7pm to 7am. This is now my morning times. Work 12 hour shi(f)ts 7 out of every 14 days. Includes one three day weekend on, and one off. Yuck.

Next project? Something about a couple trays need stands to sit on…..

They are sized to fit on a stove's top, when the stove is NOT in use. To use the stove, tray has to be put SOMEWHERE. Maybe make a stand for each? There are two such trays, one also for the sink area.


----------



## Alexandre

2 simply random shop pictures…


----------



## superdav721

But DS I like those kind of jokes.


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather gurus are now calling for 6" - 14" of snow early Friday morning through Saturday. They are saying the snow will fall, Friday afternoon, at a rate of 1" -2" per hour! I foresee a 24 hour plow session coming my way!!!


----------



## JL7

Sounds GREAT Randy…......we've had 5 days in a row of 1-2" of snow…...if this keeps up, I'm going to be fit….....

Hey - who's the new troll?? Oh, never mind, it's just Dave…...


----------



## Kreegan

Cool pics, Alexandre. I have that same Veritas marking gauge.


----------



## DIYaholic

If I want accomplish anything, I better do it between tonight & tomorrow night.
I'm headed to the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alex, Why did you glue the chisel to the board???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's something to do while you're doin' nothing…..
Just point and shoot with your mouse. See if you can hit a perfect 30 like this…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty… My 3/8" PM-V11 chisel is NOT glued to the piece of 2×10 maple…. its just hanging on…


----------



## Alexandre

Test your typing speed here..

Race you!
Heres mine:


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
X need some instruction on proper nomenclature notation.
Marty, 
I killed a Russian standing in the woods.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!
Today is officially my Friday. I do not have to go to work until Monday.
Tomorrow I get to see the inside of my shop. I might just sit in it and snort the sawdust.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*YANKS IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Alex is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene killed a Russian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

...wait a minute….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Heads up:* Popular Woodworking has a special offer. Here's a review of it by some guy who kinda reminds me of Brad Pitt.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*True story:*

My dad went onto Woodcraft today and the clerk said "Hey- aren't you Stumpy Nubs' father?"

They've never said anything like that to me. I've always just been "Jim" the guy who drinks too much free coffee. But suddenly my dad walks in and he's somebody to them? And, since I have never referred to myself as "Stumpy" in there, how would they know who my father is?

I try to keep a low profile, being an international celebrity and all… but I suppose my cover is blown now. I will never be able to walk into Woodcraft again without a crowd gathering around me, the manager comping all my purchases, it's going to be tough…


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, if the manager ever comps your Woodcraft purchases, make sure to hit the Festool and Fein sections. Then you can sell those to some inflated ego nitwit like Rex and buy some real tools and a truck full of cold ones!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hi.
Long day.
No shop time.
*Flu.*
Back to bed.
Bye.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost time for a glue up! I figured I grab a snack before my fingers get stuck togekl;wgk;kle


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I didn't miss!!!

*"X"*,
Can you make the chisel work "sans hands"???

This is how you should gloat when speaking of superior tools/machines:
"My *Lee Valley* chisel, a *3/8" PM-V11 chisel* with better than A2 steel".....

Gene,
Lesson started!!!

Rob,
You deserve shop time after dealing with the *N*on *C*ompetent *O*fficer, while single handedly saving the world!!!

Stumpy,
I'll send you a link to my Woodcraft "Wishlist"! You can just have them send it overnight priority service!!!

Rich,
FREE TestFool tools are welcomed in MY shop!!!

William,
I hope the flu symptoms ease quickly and can you get back to the shop!!!

Time to do a glue up…...


----------



## patron

*prayers for eddie please*

This is Ronda (Eddie's daughter) he has had a massive heart attack! He
is ok now though. He is in CCU but is fixing to get moved to a room.
The artery in his heart was completely blocked when I got him to the
hospital his blood pressure was 71 over 46. They are worried now cuz
his kidneys are failing & his lungs are filling with fluid but he is
up & kicking right now. He wanted me to let u know what was going on.
I will check his email if u have any questions


----------



## gfadvm

David, Thanks for the heads up. Eddie is certainly in our prayers and please keep us posted. Sorry I've been so quiet but my wife had a "mini-stroke"Fri and my 3 mo old granddaugghter has been in the hosp since Sat with RSV infection so I've mostly been praying for them. Eddie will now be in my thoughts as well We've had better winters!


----------



## boxcarmarty

WOO… Keep us posted


----------



## DamnYankee

Prayers to all


----------



## JL7

Eddie - got better my friend….....thanks David and Rhonda…....

Andy - my prayers for your wife and granddaughter…..long winter indeed….


----------



## superdav721

Hang in there big guy.


----------



## superdav721

Andy you to.
Prayers


----------



## StumpyNubs

Get well soon, Eddie.


----------



## KTMM

Sorry to hear that William. Eddie will be in our prayers. Please keep us up to date on the news.

I managed to spend most of the day in the shop, aside from the toilet repairs. I finally put my Veritas #4 together, I reckon I'll have to do a review on it in the coming weeks. I still have chisels waiting for re-edging, bit that's a job for tomorrow, or maybe late tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You still coming this way tomorrow Lucas?
I didn't know we had chisels to work on.

Eddie will be in my prayers.
I got back up to see what was posted on here.
Thank you Dave for sending me a text about it.

Andy, I'll pray for your wife and grand-daughter as well.

I'm sorry to hear so many having this hard of a time.
It makes me want to get my butt in the shop tomorrow and show my little petty illness who is boss.

Hopefully see you in the morning Lucas.
Everyone else,
I'm up and moving to the recliner now.
Maybe I can beath better in a little more upright position. 
Wife is at work any way.
Maybe I can find a movie to put me to sleep.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You are in my thoughts! Hang tough & get well soon.

Andy,
My best to your wife and granddaughter! Stay strong Andy, they need you!!!

David,
Thanks for letting us know about Eddie. Hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Glue up is drying….
Pizza is being cooked…..
Waiting for pizza delivery….
Time to head to the shop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What's the 2 foot of snow they're talkin' about out that way???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
They are only calling for 8"-14" of snow for the Champlain Valley. Closer to the coast they are calling for more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pizza is here!!!
Can't have a cold one with it though….
I may end up back in the shop.


----------



## Kreegan

God bless Eddie, Andy's family, William and all you guys. Gotta take care and be well and safe.


----------



## Kreegan

Finished saw handle.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Nice job on the saw handle!
Does the saw do anything, besides residing in a vice???


----------



## DIYaholic

If no one is hanging out….
I'm off to the shop!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop is closed up!
I'm opening a cold one…...
Because I earned it my friend!!!
Mmmmm ahhhh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' handle Rich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Did you see this marble machine that was posted a couple of weeks ago???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, It's late, early, whatever. I bet the dog didn't have any problem getting back to sleep after he woke my @$$ up…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning world.
All you sick folks out there need to get some breakfast and get to feeling better.
My mama would come after you with a big dose of Caster oil.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I am heavily medicated Dave.
I aint taking damn caster oil though.
Had enough of that crap as a kid.
Grandma thought that was the cure all for all.

Marty, I did see that marble machine.
I commented back and forth with the guy who built it for days after he'd posted it.
I've already told him I want plans when he finishes drawing them up, which he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

I hope this finds the ill getting better….
Though, not ill, I don't think Marty will ever get any better, but we are hoping!!!

Dave,
I didn't recognize you!!!


----------



## Alexandre

Morning Randy…
Umm, Actually, I really need to find my waterstone.. I seem to have lost the 4000/8000 grit one…


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Maybe the 4000 side wore away all of the 8000 side, while the 8000 side wore away all of the 4000 side???


----------



## Alexandre

I don't think thats possible Randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm looking for victims, err volunteers to do a ride along this Friday & Saturday. There will be plenty of beautiful winterscape sight seeing!!! I would even let you operate a spinning auger snowflake removing surfacing machine, hand powered snow relocation devise and a NaCl distribution system!!! All applicants will be hired, err selected to participate & given all the hot coffee (or hot chocolate), they can consume!!! Any takers???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Listen to what Randy is telling you X, it is a well know fact that having 2 different grits back to back on a a water stone, the coarser grit will wear out the less coarse one in a hurry, due to proximity and movement.


----------



## Alexandre

Randy, You use NaCl? I thought you guys used KCl?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Do I have to leave my couch???


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Thanks for the Jerry Clower vid. Started my day off right! Little Lily is a lot better this morning and my wife came home and got some sleep so hopefully things are turning around here. Now we all gotta concentrate on getting eddie well.


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
I am "dumbing it down" for those folks without any real winter expertise!!!

Marty,
Only to "stretch" your legs…
Maybe a short 10 minutes (could be up to 30 minutes), every hour or so!!!

Andy,
That is great to hear!!!
Yep, thoughts are with Eddie!!!

I gotta go reinstall a snow fence.
I'll see ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## Kreegan

Sounds like you're going to be busy this weekend, Randy. They're describing this as a "historic" snowstorm. That's how they described Sandy too. Good luck!


----------



## Kreegan

If you look in the background of my saw handle pics, you can see 2 round pieces, both a piece of purpleheart glued on top of some ambrosia maple. That was 2 pieces of purpleheart glued together with the ambrosia maple on the ends. I was turning it last night, got it trued up, pulled the tailstock out of the way to take it off and it just separated cleanly at the glue line between the 2 pieces of purpleheart. Never had that happen before. The glue just gave up. Very weird.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
What temperature did you glue it up at???

Areas closer to the coast, are due for up to 24" (2') of snow, we are only slated for up to 14"!!! They can have the rest of it. I'm going out this evening to pre-salt my properties. Hopefully, I won't have to plow until around 8:00am-9:00am tomorrow morning. The plowing should take about 6 hours to complete one loop. Just intime to start all over again. I'll continue that routine until friday night around 11:00pm, then get some rest. I'll start over again around 3:00am Saturday morning, until done. After a good sleep Saturday evening/night, I'll do a final clean up plowing session, starting Sunday morning around 2:00am and finish up around noontime. My weekend right now, is preety much booked!!! Time will tell…..

Looks like a little chore time around the house, the shop time until I go out pre-salting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Try wiping it down good with denatured alcohol first. Purpleheart has an oil that makes it hard to bond.


----------



## Kreegan

I actually didn't glue up the purpleheart. Those came from one of the boxes I got from that guy on CL. There were several pieces already glued up in there. Looked like he was planning some tops or bottle stoppers or something. Hopefully the others don't have the same issue. Purpleheart is kinda dense. I don't want a piece of it flying off and whacking me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, I've never ready anything like this blog! This guy sure knows how to wright a gripping, thoughtful article about what matters to all of us in this crazy, mixed up world!  *wink


----------



## Gene01

eddie, The Howe house is pulling for you. Please get better fast.

Andy, glad to read that your Lily is on the mend and doing better. How old is she?

David, Thanks a lot for the heads up.


----------



## Gene01

Rich, That's a really nice handle.

Stumpy, I empathize with you in dealing with notoriety. Every where I go, cops and other LEOs follow me around. Yesterday it was, Homeland Security. I probably shouldn't have shot that Russian. I guess a drone strike would have been OK, though.


----------



## superdav721

Great news Andy.


----------



## gfadvm

Lily went home at noon and is doing very well (coughing up a lot of gunk but that is good). We really appreciate all your prayers and concern. Gene, she is just over 3 months old.


----------



## DS

Hey, isn't that the son of Stumpy Nub's Father?!


----------



## Alexandre

Snow… SNow… SNOw….. SNOW…









Yep.. It's snowing here…


----------



## DIYaholic

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!
They just LOWERED our expected snowfall totals to 4" - 8" (down from 8" - 14")!!!! That makes me a very happy camper. It will still be a looong plow session, just not as stressful.

The other areas are still expected to get upwards of 24" (2').....
SUCKERS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*"X"*,
Snow, here in the Champlain Valley of Vermont, is suppossed to start falling around midnight tonight and continue through Saturday morning. You can have my share if you want it…..
And even if you don't!!!


----------



## Alexandre

I'm supposed to get around 12"(1 foot) tommorow/tonight *Randy*. 
New lee valley catalogue came in today..

Okay.
Anyone want a "Travellers Door wedge?"


----------



## Alexandre

*Randy*, I don't have a snowblower, so its SHOVELLING.
5cm has fallen.
Time to shovel some so that tommorow morning, when everyones struggling with the 10" of snow, ill only be doing 1"!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yep, Multi-Snow-Relocation sessions are the way to deal with large dumpings of the fluffy white stuff!!!

I gotta get back to the shop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Before I sit down to dinner & go pre-salting…...

*A PEEK!*


----------



## Alexandre

Nice *Randy*!
Well:








For a upcoming chisel box..

And, Just to be a gloat.









That piece of 2×14 curly Maple 6 feet long, was picked up at a yard sale while walking to school today, for $5!
Thats right.. $5. No Spelling errors.

And:










A Local hardware store was going out of business…
Guess what? A 7pc Freud HSS forstner bit set, Brand new, for $25.
I'm smiling all the way


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all- I just posted my "stress reliever" box. Ya'll know what a stressful week I have had and my answer is usually to stay really busy and occupy my mind with something else. It does seem to work (for me). Now one of ya'll will have to do that link thingy to get it over here to the "Nubbers". No snow here. 53 degrees and fine drizzle.


----------



## JL7

Andy - great to hear everyone is on the mend! And a cool project…..

Here is a quick tutorial for you…...you have 2 mouse buttons correct? Right and Left…..watch….










See that text under the "embed this project"?

Use the the left mouse button and click on it. Then it turns blue like this:










Now - right click and choose copy…....










NOW - when posting in this forum, just right click and select paste, and it will show up in your post…...you try it!!

Andy - you can do it!!


----------



## superdav721

You can do it.


----------



## DIYaholic

PEEK is posted….
Dinner consumed….
Pre-Salting commencing….

Something tells me that I won't have any shop time until Monday….
After I recuperate from this weekends snow & plow session!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave the coffin is still soaking….

Randy - I'm going to say….."dart board backers"....right? Good luck on snowfest 2013…....glad it's you and not me….


----------



## JL7

The handle looks great Rich - looks like a lot of work and it paid off….nice saw. Like Marty said, the Purpleheart is oily like many of the exotic woods….and it's BRITTLE…....must have clean flat surfaces for the glue to work…...


----------



## JL7

Nice scores there* X* .......nothing better than that…...enjoy.


----------



## superdav721

Is it not time to take it out?


----------



## JL7

Yes….I just took it out Dave…...2 days on each end…. The heel soaked up more than the toe…...(I think) Now I leave it sit for a month?


----------



## patron

the latest about eddie

He is doing great! He is in a room now! His kidneys picked right back up. They said they they probably failed from the artery being blocked! Thanks for everything. He thinks alot of you!

~RONDA~


----------



## JL7

Great news for Eddie…...keep fighting….Thanks David and Ronda….

David - hope all is well with you…...


----------



## gfadvm

That's great news about eddie. Hang in there my friend!


----------



## superdav721

Alll right EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you want to let it sit long enough to get to a state it wont gum up coarse sandpaper.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I think I did it! But I'll forget how by tomorrow! But thanks for posting it and trying to smarten me up. Now, if I could figure out how to save your instructions…....


----------



## JL7

YEE HAW! Andy did it.

Just remember…....if you forget….right click…...


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…..I'll be asking more questions later…...be warned….....appreciate it.


----------



## superdav721

I love these kind of questions.
Way to go Andy.


----------



## bandit571

An "Orphan" followed me home today









Spent awhile in the shop









and even made a shaving or two









Might need to work on them red handles, though.

As for Eddie: Been There Done That, back in July of 2011.

( listen to the Docs, Eddie)


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to hear Eddie is doing better. Glad Andy's women folk are doing better.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well I did manage to get in the shop today, but unfortunately it was only to get tools for the honey dos.


----------



## Kreegan

Great news on Eddie. Keep praying for him.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - good to see ya…caught some of your posts the other day…..fake war and crazy guy…..hope you get some shop time to get back centered…..


----------



## Kreegan

My best friend sent me some turning blanks from Hawaii, including a giant piece of spalted Norfolk pine.


----------



## JL7

Rich - most of your friends wood think your nuts to get wood in the mail….....cool you have friends that send spalted Norfolk pine…..pictures?


----------



## superdav721

Been in the shop making fixtures for holding tools on my cleats. Braces, egg beaters, card scrapers and draw knives hanging on wall. I am making them from ply and tubafore. When I get time I will make nice ones. I need to get the tools of the floor and in some what of an order. I got stuff to do this weekend.
Was that Rob that came by?


----------



## superdav721

Bandit fix it all back up in red. I like it. You know what it is when you see it. Like chevy red and ford blue.


----------



## DIYaholic

GREAT news Eddie! Keep doin' what the doctors say!!!

Howdy all,
My pre-salting ritual has been completed….
Food & beverage being consumed….
All set for "SnowFest 2013"....
Time to surf Ljs & get tired….
Will need to up around 4:00am….

Jeff,
NOT dart board backers…..
Keep guessing!!!


----------



## Kreegan

It's kind of fugly right now. Needs to sit in the garage and dry for a few months or so.


----------



## JL7

30205


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,


> ?30205


?


----------



## JL7

Dave…...you've got a bunch of work ahead of you getting all them tools on the cleats…I use tubafores and ply for a lot of that….form follows function…..can't wait to see what the shop is lookin like…..

Randy…..."Eye Chart Blanks"........

Rich…that is some crazy looking stuff….

30204


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You'll find out, when it's done, that is why it is only a peek….
Have fun guessing!!!

BTW, that is a picture of the back…


----------



## JL7

"Dual Ant Farms"......


----------



## DamnYankee

Yes Dave it was me.
Randy send some of that snow my way will ya? So far this year we have a total of 30minutes of snowing. And that's likely to be all we get.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy if you came down this way you'll get all kinda shop time between snow plowings years and years of time


----------



## DamnYankee

It snows quite a bit just west of us but the winter weather fronts usually lose out to the Gulf Stream fronts thus creating rain. We get nervous/excited when the winter weather comes up from Atlanta


----------



## Gene01

It's been said before, eddie but no one ever accused me of having an original thought…Hang in there and follow the Docs' orders. 
And, thanks David and Ronda!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
With the potential for snow here, we are under contract to plow, thus my salary is paid whether it snows or not. In the warmer climes, plows would be "per push" and I would only be paid when it snowed. I need the steady income, if I'm to have a lot of shop time. I mean, with wood, supplies, tools & machines to purchase and all….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Red is nice. 
Now, if you also had a yellow one and a blue one and a green one and a….........


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy I figured as much.
I these parts year round lawn care is common.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood parts are glued up. I'll throw them at the lathe tomorrow and see if the lathe throws them back…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hitting the pillow, so as to awake bright (highly doubtful!) and early (that's for sure)!!!

I'll see all y'all, when I seez all y'all!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Alexandre

and school is cancelled.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Eddie is doing a little better.
He text me a little before two this morning.
David already gave the details.
I just thought I'd let ya'll know he is feeling a little better.
Keep praying for him.

This medicine I'm taking for this crud I have is making me croggy and cranky.
I am actually feeling a little better as far as illness goes, 
But my wife insists I keep taking it until I am completely better.
I tried lying to her, but she can tell when I'm not well.
So I'll see ya'll when I see ya'll.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin.

"The storm of the century" last night brought about 4" of the fluffy stuff. I love watching the news and comparing the pre-storm hype to the post-storm justification for the hype.


----------



## DamnYankee

While I'm not too g to work today I still won't get to the shop as I've got to go to my uncle-in-laws funeral. A few months ago he went in for an eye exam and the optometrist identified a brain tumor as the cause of his deteriated sight. Three months later he died. The man was stron in faith and faced his death extremely well. Having had other family members die of cancer the shortness of this one was definaty a blessing for everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, glad you are on the mend, hope it won't be long before you get back in the shop.
Thankfully Eddie is doing better. David and I have had discussions and concerns about Eddie before his heart attack because he just went off the map as we communicate with him on and off LJs.

My week has not gone as planned. I have had other issues to deal with as well as Eddie's situation. I did manage to get to the shop yesterday and continue doing what I was doing and proud to say the four mini tool benches are constructed, albeit just Plain Jane, but workable helpers. I'll take some pics to post this weekend.

Although my health has been pretty good this week, it is other crap that has prevented shop time, but that's how life goes, the mice and men theory.

Everyone and Randy have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear about all that's going on. We all have problems, I suppose. All this talk of illness and death is making it hard for me to eat this giant Cinnabon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, yeah it stops you in your tracks and you realize you are mortal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Don't blame it on the meds. You were already ugly and cranky….. Oh, you said croggy…..

Damn good thing I ate my cake before opening this page…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- If I thought I was mortal I wouldn't be eating a cinnamon bun bigger than a small car right now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The death notices just came on TV. They play funeral music and show photos of the recently deceased. I think I just saw my photo on there. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, That's better then missing it all together…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's the dead guy in the box???
Oh, that's the son of Stumpy's father…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh yeah, That's the guy on those Mustache Mike videos…..


----------



## Kreegan

We need a Mustache Mike takeover video like they did on Jimmy Kimmel with Matt Damon. Just show Stumpy hogtied to a chair in the background the whole video.


----------



## Kreegan

Here ya go:


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go make somethin'.....


----------



## Gene01

Great idea, Rich. That would be a funny bit. 
How about a take over of Roy Underhill's shop. Wheel in a bunch of power tools. Use a chisel to pry open a paint can. ...etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Push Stick…..


----------



## bandit571

Let's leave the "Lip Hair" alone, shall we???









It would cost too much to change all these labels









I think I will just keep mine. Without it, I am even uglier, and you would not like to see that….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Either Randy overslept this morning, or he's buried in a snow bank…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"SnowFest 2013" Round #1 is complete….
Round #2 will begin after lunch….
Time to eat & get caught up on my interweb surfing….


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't oversleep, but I did get to sleep until 5:00am. The polw started scraping pavement and pushing snow at 5:25am. I didn't even have a coffee or donut, just flew out the door, luckily as droggy as I was, I got in the right truck and even plowed the proper properties. Not bad for being half asleep!!!

William,
Glad you are slowly, retrning to your miserable self!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang nabbit!!!
I was all set to follow & build along side of, Stumpy's father's son's great "Super Sucker" cyclone….
When I recieved an eMail stating the $50.00 CraigList 2HP HF DC was already aquired by someone other than ME!!! That just SUCKS, if ya know what I mean!!! The thing is though, I contacted the seller, just 20 minutes after the DC was posted on CL, last night at 9:30pm…...


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Would it be possible to glue those shavings togeher, to make a board???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I prefer 2 ply…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Carpenters tool chest at an auction tomorrow…..


----------



## Alexandre

Marty, I just finished shovelling 30cm of snow..


----------



## DS

Dave, that ws mesmerizing!

Seems if you had to remove 1/8" from a board 9 microns at a time, you might be there a while getting it done.

I think I'll keep my power jointer and thickness planer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

After receiving numerous customer complaints, a German plumbing firm bought their plumbers new t-shirts designed to make their employees more attractive to the customers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The sooner I start Round #2, the sooner I can take a nap.
Unless I decide to nap while plowing!!!

Gotta go push some snow….


----------



## Kreegan

I need one of those t-shirts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, might ask for a triple D if the diet fails.


----------



## Alexandre

Urgh, 45cm here and counting!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*X*
Do you have a metric shovel to clear that metric white stuff?


----------



## Alexandre

No, I use an Imperial shovel *Rex*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was going to comment on those t-shirts, butt I decided not to.


----------



## Gene01

No, I use an Imperial shovel *Rex*
Well, it's no wonder you don't like to shovel.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife called and said she was stopping at Kroger to pick up some cold ones. I just got an auto-email for the debit transaction of $70. I can't wait for her to get home!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*All right guys, I need some help. Actually, I just need to vent…*

This fall I spent a LOAD on new camera and lighting equipment. And I've spent more in online classes for using the stuff. And the result? Let's face it, the quality of my video (and sometimes sound) sucks. Sure, it's better than a lot of pod casts. But I don't want to look like another moron with an I-phone making videos in my mom's basement. I try to run a professional operation here and I am very disappointed.

I have come to accept that the camera equipment is just not suited to what I do. It's made for indie film makers, not pod casters. There are way too many buttons and knobs and dials to mess up, and the video is intended to look like cinematic film- which is designed for interlaced television technology. Youtube is digital, progressive technology. The two just don't seem compatible. Or at least it's not compatible with a couple of woodworkers in a small shop who know nothing about filming.

This really hit me when I was watching Steve at "Mere Mortals" more recent episodes. His video is fantastic, and he uses a DSLR camera that cost a fraction of what my camera cost new. I mean, a DSLR is a photographer's camera… for still photos! And he can do video that kicks my butt!

I'm seriously thinking of just buying the exact same camera Steve uses. I don't care if all the video guys say that DSLRs are made for photos, not video. What good does a bunch of expensive, professional equipment do you when you can't produce good video with it unless you go to a university to learn to use it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy's Father's Son,
I ask myself the same question, regarding my WW tools & machines!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"SnowFest 2013" Round #2 has come to an end.
Round #3 will begin around 3:00am.
Round #4 & Finale, should take place Sunday around 5:00am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I agree. My camera only works on table saw stuff, I have use my wife's for lathe wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I blame you for this blowout…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I turned a handle today, but I turned it for the wrong brass thingy…..









That brass was suppose to go on the one that blew apart. This is the brass for this one…..


----------



## Kreegan

Looks like your glue up failed too, Marty. Did the wood heat up too much?


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Jeff,

You planning on going to this?

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/?pg=114


----------



## superdav721

Looking good to me Marty.
Go for it Stumpy.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- You never cease to amaze me with your finds. The plumbers T shirts may be an all time high for you!


----------



## Kreegan

You know one thing you could try, Stumpy? If there's a community college or university near you with an RTVF program, see if you can find a student to shoot the show for you. If not, then sell the camera and use a DLSR.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sometimes I amaze myself…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh, I seem to have nodded off there….

Guys, 
Please keep it down to a dull roar, as I need some sleep…
"SnowFest 2013" Round #3 begins in 6 hours!

For me trying to go to sleep before midnight is usually difficult, but I'm going to give it a go….
I'll see ya, when I see ya!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZ
Did some one say something?
zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I need some water…
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

I'm a little late to the party….sorry.

Dave - cool video…...9 micron shaving…......that's not much…..you should fly to Japan….....try it out….

Marty - I have the tool chest…..nice shirts….

Rich - I got my postcard today for the Lie-Neilson event…...I went last year…...pretty cool for sure…..It is a plethora of cool tools … bring money. I bought the mini router plane last year…...

Randy - Snowfest 2013 is scheduled to stop here tomorrow and run through Monday…......We'll suffer together…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

All I'm gonna get is rain…..


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy* just pray that your dust collection system don't suffer the same fate. lol


----------



## JL7

Kinda cool:


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that was cool.
I have produced a half a thousandth with my coffin smoother. That is a tad over 12 microns.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm. I am just happy if I can get it like this









In Poplar. Not sure how it would be in that Japanese White Cedar they are using….


----------



## JL7

Dave - Very cool…...maybe someday I'll do that…...but maybe not. The coffin plane is chillin….Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

Planing competitions??? OMG!!! Don't they have electricity in Japan? Mississippi, I understand but I thought Japan was "modernized". :>)


----------



## gfadvm

Any eddie updates? Or birthin updates from Dave?


----------



## Kreegan

I reorganized my wood storage shelf. Took the pine and cedar off, so it's now a hardwood only shelf. Went through all that wood from the auction and knocked it down to fit. I got a lot more cherry than mahogany. Oh well, I like cherry too. Then I set about dimensioning some boards I intend to make a dovetail box out of. It was really nice to use a plane again and see shavings on the floor.


----------



## Kreegan

Also, there was one piece of Chechen in that lot. At first I thought it was walnut, but it's darker and deeper and has a bit of a reddish tint. Fortunately it was marked Chechen, cause I'd have never figured that out.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I spent most of the day in the shop today. I spent several hours yesterday at William's shop. Progress on the toolbox has happened, but I'm still tossing ideas around in my head for the drawer / shelf configuration.

I did manage to break out that new Veritas #4 and make a few passes with it, I'd show you guys the pretty shavings, but I haven't been in a picture taking mode recently….


----------



## patron

from eddie himself
he is using a phone
and is having trouble getting messages to post


Sorry for not getting back sooner. Out of ICU no kidney r lung
damage.should be released tomorrow .got 4 stencs n heat seem to be
doing good.breathing a whole lot better doc said give it a week r to


----------



## JL7

Good for you Eddie - kick it….....

Eddie and the Cruisers…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got a message from Eddie's phone.
He's got 4 stents and they may let him escape today. Great news.


----------



## superdav721

Andy just for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Get your @$$ out of bed and rub a little dirt on it. Go see Doc Andy. He'll let you know if you're sick or not…..


----------



## Alexandre

Morning.
No more snow for us


----------



## superdav721

Just kidding it is going to be a beautiful day here. Yall keep that crap up there.


----------



## Gene01

Forecasted 4" here, over the next 3 days. We'll see.


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, up most of the night with my son. I got puked on no less than 3 times. Good times.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Alexandre

You guys
Have little snow
Compared to us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Round three must got extended(started @3:00am), looks like another 2 hours!!! One of our trucks divided to call in broken!!!
Gotta go…....


----------



## Kreegan

Pukey Boy's in bed. Time to go play in the garage!


----------



## DIYaholic

"SnowFest 2013" Round #3 is in the books! Tonight/tomorrow is final cleanups on all the properties, so one more session, at my leisure!!! However, before then, as in the next hour, several broken pieces of equiptment need attention, especially before we get more snow.

I'm going to ingest some calories & caffiene, then return to work, to TRY and fix some busticated stuff!!! Ne rest for the weary, or the wicked!!!

Haven't had a chance to read recent post, will have to catch up later. I hope this post finds people either on the mend or doing well!!!


----------



## bandit571

Barely had a snow flake last couple of days. Now, I get to work the next three nights, 7-7. Yuck. Every other weekend like this.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Eddie,*
That is GREAT news!!!
before you get out of the hospital, you have one thing that needs to be done….
You must harrass the nurses and ask one for a date!!! It is very important to do this. When nurses are not harrassed and asked out, it insults them and ruins their self esteem!!! Now go make a nurse feel good (about herself)!!!

Great posts everyone, I don't have time to comment.

Snow is over and it is a sun shiny day….

Gotta go fix equipment….


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: When I was in for my Quad Four Bypass, I told the nurses that since they are getting me in stitches, I was going to keep them in stitches.. One even said she hadn't heard them kind of jokes before.

Gotta keep a positive attitude, laugh often, smile as much as you can. Makes healing up a lot easier to do.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You are right about that Bandit.


----------



## superdav721

Been busy today.
I know I used construction materials but I did have time for quallity I did quanity.


----------



## Kreegan

Looks good, Dave. No point in using anything better for shop fixtures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You made quick work of getting your shop in order.
Now that you have experience making fre*n*ch cleat hangers/supports for tools….
I need a few for my shop. How/where do I place my order???


----------



## HamS

That was taken 1/13/13








Another from the same day.









this was tonight


----------



## DIYaholic

I just spoke to my (82 yo) mom….
On Long Island they recieved 27" of snow and are in a "state of emergency"! The Long Island Expressway (I495) & Sunrise Hwy were shut down & 8,000 people are without power. Thankfully, she has power, vodka, OJ, coffee & popcorn. She is now hunckered down until tomorrow. But yesterday, only one lane was plowed on her block & she got stuck as she was TRYING to enter her driveway. With only one lane open, the driver of the other vehicle that she was now blocking had to help get her into the drive way. Once in the drive way, she got stuck again. So, being the independant 82 year old she is, she started to shovel!!! She quickly discovered it was a futile effort and gave up. I hate it when I have to SCOLD my mom!!! Mom's; WILL THEY EVER LEARN???


----------



## HamS

The other side of that wall.


----------



## JL7

Dave - that wall looks a whole lot different now…..you should have put the before picture in! I see no reason your wife should be upset with your latest tool score, there were no more than 12 of same thing, that I could see…...Nice improvement for sure….enjoy..

Ham - the kitchen is shaping up, slowly but surely…..hang in there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Have they caught the person responsible for stealing your kitchen???

Progress is progressing along!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - that's a lot of snow even by my standards…...glad to here Mom has the power, vodka and OJ…...she's all set now…..

Our "wintery mix" is due to arrive at midnight or so…....

Rich - hope the little feller is feeling better…..go wake him up so you MIGHT get some sleep tonight…..


----------



## JL7

This is a pretty cool diversion….......

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9d0166d3230


----------



## HamS

The other side of the same wall.


----------



## HamS

Randy, 
we used to "enjoy" snow falls like that when I lived in Rochester. Now that I live in Indiana, I have not even shovellled this year. I do not miss it.

I see I posted twice when it looked like my post was lost, but it is a different picture so it is not a big deal. I wish I was keeping up better with my morning posts, but the work is going on and I can see the end of the project. However, Miss J has her ideas for some more things. I realized when I was lamenting that I have never owned a house that did not need a lot of work, but then I realized that I buy houses that need work becasue I love doing it, I can do, and I get a lot more house for the moneu when I buy places that need work.


----------



## KTMM

I would post pics of what I've done, but I haven't been in a picture taking mode lately. I did get a piece of pegboard hung over my bench where the magnetic strips were, I wanted some modular space there. I spent a lot of time working on the drawer and divider arrangement for my toolchest that William is working with me on.



















I've been measuring tools and working on a manifest for the box of all the tools I plan to put in it. I've also been wracking my brain over the handle and how I want to make it.

One other thing I did get to put that new Veritas #4 to use. I had to sharpen the blade and do a little work on the chip breaker, but the thing works like a champ. I'll try and do a review on it coming soon. If William and I can get the dividers knocked out on the toolbox I'll try and post some pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
There were some nice looking visual diversions in that action packed video!!!

Ham,
Just trick to buying a "fixer upper".....
Is to make sure there is enough house, to fix up!!!

Lucas,
When can we expect you to be a "Tool Totin'" traveling toolman???


----------



## superdav721

Ham do you see the end?
Lucas looking good.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I'm so glad yer doin better. You had us all very worried so don't do that again, OK? Dave, The Mouth Of The Mississippi always brightens my day. Thanks. Jeff, Great vids and pics.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
How are your nurses doing??? Ya know, Rex shares photos of his nurses!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I am so happy you have made it through this.
Who else will help me pick on William?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Cool concert footage.
The thing is though, I don't remember a thing from that concert! Probably because I wasn't there….
Neither was Stevie Nicks!!!

I'm gonna get myself a FULL nights sleep, before "SnowFest 2013" Round #4 (and final) begins in ernest around 9:00am tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay yall its good to be back home for sure got a lot of post to catch up on n, iv read a few and was smileing thur them , i did give the nurses a good time there and they all hated to to see me go in a way its like Rex and others said a positive attidude and used humor all the time i tried to keep smiles going as much as i could ,one nurse in ICU told me you make it a lot easer to make it thur my shift your always look on the bright side i told her dose that mean we may hook up later it may be my last chance with a beautiful woman she laughted ,and they had some beautiful nurses ,this was my third bout with my heart problems my first was in 1999 a triple by pass open heart ,then in 2011 they the by pass gave out and was replaced with stances , this time it was a little more serious i had been short of breath for a month or so thoungh it was a bad flui had been battling for a month r so the day that it happen i had been in the doc,s office all day running test ,blood work and lung xrays trying to get a handle what was going on.all signs looked good BP,blood counts and all seem well ,the doc said i think you may have some fluid on your lungs but not sure im going to give you a shot of lasix and youll piss like a race horse and see you first ting in the morn if thats not it you going to the heart speceligest ,said good enought doc i left went around town doing other stuff stopped and got a chicken pot pie from my favorite spot and went home sat down on the couch and turned on the tv and went to eat this pot pie , then the S#$& hit the fan all of a sudden i was having to force my self one breath at a time to breath it was taking all i had to in hale a breath and exhale to get one gasp of air ,the room started to spin and was light headed beyond any thing i ever felt,i sat for a moment thinking it may pass but it didnt then i felt like i was going to mess on my self and panic was setting in so i was going to go to the rest room i must of passed out for a few momennt because my arm was and sholder was bleeding but dont remember it i came to in the hall wallway between the couch where i was sitting and the bath room i crawled in to the bath room like i wqs going to use it sounds dumb and dont know why i was just scared by this time and all my energy was going for a gasp of air,but while i was in this bath room siting on the floor looking at this craper and thinking to my self aint life a bitch im dying and the last thing imgoing to see is a tolit that i needed to fix a year ago as it has a cracked base ,then something happen as if i was not already scared the room filled with a very bright silver fog the whole room i could see thur it but he color was was very strange ,,but pretty i thought as i could only hear my gasps for air with each in hale and exhale that my brain is loosing oxygen and im ahasalating but then i heard a very small voice sounded like that of a small child say your not along stay calm , the silver fog left and the panic was still there but i remembered that up to this point i sent up no prayers nothing ,i dont take long to pray the same amount of time to think is all so i set out some , and knew i had to get to my phone in the living room where i was at i crawled back there and got my phone ,this phone i havent had long it one of those smart phones and i still learning how to use it but it has a button for 911 you can use even with it locked i forgot and pushed some button and got at the other end of the line Waffle House May i help you,i thought are you serious i hung up and tried again this time i got Johnnys Pizza May i help you ,i hung up and thouught this is really going from bad to worse tried the third time but and got it right a 911 operator answered and i told her i was having a heart attact and gave my address and in between gasp of air managed to tell her i didnt know if i could stay awake but was going to crawl to the front door so they could see me ,as my luck was running the call was dropped and i didnt know if she got it all r not so i went to my contacts and called my x which lives not far well no answer the next call to my youngest daughter no answer the third call to my eldest daughter who never answers her phone always uses texts answered ,told her i was have a very bad heart attact and to come and by then i heard sirens in the back ground ,i must of went out of it the next think the medics were there and my daughter also i the medic asked what i want to do i told them that she could run me to the hospital and thanked them they all got in a stir because i wouldn't let them take me ,by this time i was very weak and all i could do was get the streinght for a nother gasp of air and in my mind i didnt see me making it either way of making it but wanted my last looks of this world seeing at least one of my kids and not the back of a car seat,we made it to the hospital and they got me straight to the operatoring room in just a matter of minutes and did the surgery as i lay there and was just enjoying the breath of air with out a struggle one of the aide looked at me and said you sure are luckey i said no bad luck follows me around like a cloud it was just another day in paradise and i know God is awesome


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

In your own words Eddie, "man, you are a mess" lol
So happy to have you back, we all missed you so much.
See you later,my friend.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning All,

And it is a good morning when we get out of bed and realize that the Lord has given us another day here in this world. Eddie, I am glad you are still with us and hope that you fully recover.

I am going to take a small break from the chores and go play at the VA center tonight. I love doing that, we visit and play at a nursing home about once a month.


----------



## JL7

Eddie, that's quite a story. I'm thankful you are around to tell it. Now, why do you have Waffle House on speed dial? Get some rest….you've got some dovetails to make…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Glad you are still around, to tell us of your ordeal. So glad you made it through this. What is all this about planning a pizza party for the EMTs??? Lol. Take care of yourself my friend, as those dovetails won't cut themselves!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The 4th & final plow session of "SnowFest 2013", will begin after I consume some coffee and down a few calories. As the properties are all closed for the weekend, I can start anytime and take my [email protected]$$ time. I detest feeling under the gun, stressing out about getting things done ASAP!!! Much more fun to push snow in a relaxed mood with the stereo blasting out "classic rock".....

Jeff,
How is the "wintery dance mix", out your way??? Is heavy ice build up leading to power outages? I suppose, if you lost power, we wouldn't know until it's restored. So, if we don't hear from you, I'll figure you are clueless, err powerless!!! Good luck & stay safe!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - so far it's just another over-hyped weather event here…...just a dusting of snow so far…...looks like an Electric Dave Mississippi snow….but they are claiming it's still on the way…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Weather Channel, says you are due!!! If you open your widows & doors, maybe it'll heat up the air enough to get ALL rain!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I can't believe you wanted pizza and waffles when you had a chicken pot pie in front of you. What was you thinkin' man???

Randy, You're takin' your [email protected]$$ time, never thinkin' of the other person that's depending on you to be there for them…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I get to take my time because all the businesses are CLOSED for the weekend. Even if they weren't, SO WHAT!!!
I do think of others, I just don't think HIGHLY of them!!!

Coffee has been dranked(?).....
Caloric intake sufficient….
Outside temperature is now ABOVE zero (4*)....
Plow truck is warmed up (even if I'm not!)....
"SnowFest 2013" Round 4 is underway….


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Make sure you follow up with Dr. Andy. He'll probably have a rehabilitation box or something for you to build…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, 36* here. Lookin' for a high of 52. Looks like rain though. It sucks livin' in Indiana…..


----------



## Gene01

eddie, great story. Scary, though.
Glad you're back with us. We missed you. Now, be good and take it easy for a while.


----------



## Kreegan

Wow Eddie! That's some scary stuff. God was looking over you for sure. Glad you're back home now and hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Glad to have you back, *Eddie*. It appears that the doctors removed your punctuation gland. But we'll give you a break… this time…


----------



## superdav721

Hey Eddie  You aint going know where till I come over a meet you. As soon as William gets to feeling better we will head your way. That was scary to read. I am glad your home.
I'll bring waffles pizza and pot pie!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're puttin' together a road trip to eddie's, Who's in???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd lead the way, but a I don't think a plow truck would serve any purpose…. 
Kinda like me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Caloric intake was not sufficient, so I'm having an early lunch….
That or I'm lazy & wanted a break!!!


----------



## Gene01

I'm in, Marty. I'd say lead the way but….well you know.

The Mars Rover drilled another hole.









I'm surprised that was approved. If they hit oil, it will definitely be shut down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good to see you're still above ground Eddie. 
Glad to have you back.


----------



## bandit571

The Rust Hunter was busy last night









Just a pair. Just in case someone asks: "Say it like you have a pair!" Yep, I do indeed.


----------



## bandit571

Rex: Is it now HRH Rex? Did you by chance look up "Black & Tans"? Not talking about a certain Midwestern Beer, something far worse….


----------



## Gene01

Steve, I understand they were a pretty nasty bunch.


----------



## geoscann

*Hey stumpy* you their hello????


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, them two planes scare everybody off? Oh well, maybe a little work on them, then get ready to work at my "Day Job" tonight.


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy!!!!!* Look at the go pro cameras my son has one and it takes unreal video. he even mounts it on his helmet riding motocross. unreal video quality and sound.


----------



## DIYaholic

"SnowFest 2013" is in the reccord books, well not in these parts, but it is history as far as I'm concerned. Round #4 is done and the only thing left to do is check for wind blown drifts & icy spots in the morning. Oh yeah, fix all the broken equipment!!! That'll wait to after the salting run, tomorrow am.

I need a few more calories, a shower, then it's SHOP time!!! No NOT Shopping time, do I type like a female??? After some shop time, I'll head over to the "Chef's" house for a well deserved meal, maybe even a cold one or two!!!

Gene,
That looks like two holes were drilled….
One more hole and Mars will be able to be used as a giant bowling ball….
We'll send it down Jeff's lane!!!

Geo,
Stumpy is probably oogling himself in the mirror…
Getting ready for the next video shoot, or he stuck his head in the cyclone to dry his hair!!!


----------



## JL7

Round #1 using the snow re-location devices is complete…..A fine mix of ice, sleet and snow. Re-located the neighbors snow as well…...he gets mad when I do it, but he ain't home…..he's much older than I, and's it's quite a workout for me, so it's nice to help…...I guess the next round is due in later tonight…...

Back to the Maple…..........


----------



## Gene01

Our predicted 4" never materialized. Nary a flake yesterday. Looks like it could snow today, but so far, nada. 
Good on ya Jeff.


----------



## Kreegan

Turned a couple of bottle stoppers out of walnut today to get ready. Yes I know the one looks like a drawer pull. I didn't realize it till it was done, but now I kinda like the symbolism. 



















Then I started on my favorite woodturning project so far, I think. I made a steak/meat turner for the grill. The post was from a kit I got from chefwarekits.com, which is a cool site, because they donate a portion of their proceeds to Christian ministries. This was the first time I ever made a burn line. It came out fairly well I think.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Nice stoppers. I want to help test them out….
If I like the contents of the bottle, that is!!!

Ok, I'll also partake in the testing of your steak/meat turner….
Hey, I know, let's test them both, at the same time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

OMG, the strangest thing happened! I was sitting hear perussing the annals of LJs, when all of a sudden everything was dark. The next thing I know, two hours had passsed by. I either entered some weird internet/space/time wormhole, or I nodded off. I'm thinking the internet/space/time wormhole is the likely answer!!!

So, I missed my shop time. Looks like a shower and then a visit to the "Chef" is in my near future…
Unless another internet/space/time wormhole opens up!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Hold the stopper and send the bottle…..

Gene, You're a bit out of the way for me to lead, but I'll meet ya there…..

Geo, If you make the videos and sound better, then we'll have to watch them…..

Jeff, It rained here today, that sucks…..

I got a new chunk of wood to toss at the lathe… BRB…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Geo*- That's a GREAT idea! I could mount one to my forehead! People could see all of the extreme woodworking that goes on in my shop! The problem is I would probabally forget to turn it off when I go to the bathroom. Nobody wants to see me make brownies. BUT- They would get to see some great woodworking magazine articles. Me and *Rex *get our reading done in the loo. (That's what those Brits call the bathroom.)

I bought a new camera today. And a new mic. (Actually, I haven't bought the mic yet. I'm in a bidding war on eBay over it as we speak.) And a book to tell me how to operate them. And a tombstone for when Mrs. Stumpy sees what I spent…

I got a digital SLR, the exact same one Steve at Mere Mortals uses. His videos look great since he upgraded to the Canon T4i. So If mine look like crap, we can at least rule out the camera!

I don't know if everything will be ready for this weekend's show. So I may be filming with the old camera for one more episode. But we can all look back on it some day and laugh at the good time we had! Ha-Ha-HA…

I wonder if this photo of a T4i that I stole off the internet was taken with a T4i…


----------



## DIYaholic

*Stumpy's Father's Son*,
You could wear a helmet cam, when you go to:
Woodcraft, to get complimentary donuts, coffee & advice!
Hardwood lumber dealer, so we can see the exotics we can't afford!
Walmart, because I would enjoy seeing the freaks that shop there.
Finishing booth, so we can watch paint dry!!!

Ok, I'm outta here. Gotz to go mouch a free meal from the chef….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Here's a pic of the handle I turned on the lathe tonight. I just edited out the parts I couldn't show…..


----------



## Kreegan

Is that a paddle, Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, It's a handle to an awl…..


----------



## Kreegan

Ouch, Stumpy! I coulda bought a lathe for what you paid for that camera! I'm gonna have to go click on tons of ads on your YouTube channel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't post pics 'til March 30th…..


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## superdav721

Video tomorrow. After I upload this monsterto YouTube while I sleep.
13 min. long.


----------



## superdav721

bandit just for you.




































Stumpy nice looking SLR


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You're invisible…..


----------



## geoscann

*Stumpy !!!* I will bring my sons over and you can try it. may make some interesting video that you could use if you would like to try it let me know.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That's the scariest story I've ever heard! I'm really thankful your are back and hopefully recovering. This was NOT a good week! You, my wife, my granddaughter, and my tablesaw all crashed. Take care of yourself and try to follow the Drs. suggestions to prevent this happening again. You really scared all your "Nubby" friends and we're too old for that!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You need to go to Tulsa CL, click on tools, then type ez4u2 in the search window. This guy looks like he has some treasures that are right up your alley. I know you are currently flush with new treasures but I'm interested in your take on this guy's stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, That would be neat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just noticed that the other blade is also missing…..


----------



## superdav721

I wana live in Tulsa.
That guy has good stuff.
Thanks for sharing.

Eddie wake up.
Now is not the time for a nap.
You need to rotate the tires on the truck, mow the yard and wash all the clothes. When your done then you can have pot pie.
And a waffle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just in case you were curious…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Marty you got us all maped out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
My curiosity is peaked, why did you MapQuest….
Are you going on a stalking spree???


----------



## DIYaholic

The visit to the "Chef" was worth the trip, a nice home cooked meal & conversation….
I'm stuffed & sleepy.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good Morning,

The van is still full of all the gear that I have to lug to a gig. The drywall needs more sanding and more mud, I have to edit some video, and then go earn my daily bread. All those troubles seem so inconsequential when I think of the trials some of you are experiencing.

Life is good.

Time is the most precious commodity that we have and everyone has exactly the same amount. Probably the only resource that is shared absolutely equally with everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Soup is on. It took me 6 hours to upload this.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/shop-tour-stanley-4/##


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,
Not sure what my day has in store for me. I think some house chores, equipment repair, salting and shop time are due. I haven't a clue as to what, when, or the duration of each. I just need to "go with the flow" and see where today takes me.

Eddie,
What have you been up to? Have you gone out with any of them nurses yet???


----------



## JL7

Well stated Ham…...all my problems are pretty lame for sure…...I am thankful I am able to shovel and drive on icy roads…...our big storm hit the rest of the state much worse than the Twin Cities so the commute to work was no big deal…......

Dave - glad you missed out on the tornado's…..but I'd say the Hattiesburg twister looked pretty scary…....one of our primary raw material suppliers at work is in Hattiesburg so hopefully they aren't affected. After Katrina, we had to shut down operations for awhile…....

Marty - the question is…....what are planning to do with those maps…...(insert scary music)....

Dave - the #4 restore looks great - will have to catch the video later…...back to work….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm gonna make my rounds at night and restock my exotic woods. Kinda like Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was planing my upcoming trip which involves a day with Dave, William, and Lucas as I pass thru Mississippi. Then curiosity took over and I ended up with a map of all the nubbers. (I don't think I left anyone out).....


----------



## bandit571

Just checking in, on the way to a nap.. work was…well…..work, YUCK! Got the tote out of the clamp, will need a bit of sanding, to refinish it. Stamp on the iron is a "Hibbard's True Value" Might take awhile tuesday, to get things cleaned enough to put back to work.









My "iron works" so far.


----------



## Kreegan

Jeff I want the drivers and roads where you live instead of where I live. It took me 30 mins to drive 1/4 mile of my 13 mile commute to work, so I turned around and came home. Did they actually do anything to the roads where you are? They were slush and hard-packed snow here. Most of the problem was cars spinning out trying to get up a hill with a light on the top of it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers its another day in paradise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i got a lot of phone #s from those nurse while in there i,ve called em they tricked me the #s were all to wallfle houses and pizza joints 
Jeff i had order a new fret saw it came in while i was out and with that saw you gave me my dove tails are soon to take shape ,in case i forgot which i do a lot thanks for the saw i may make a frame for it


----------



## bandit571

Good night, all. Time to sleep off another night of melting plastic…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Andy i will do as the doc say ,i pray all those your way get well ,and you have peace and strength thur it for you .as far as your Table saw turn the power off then try laying hands on it  if that dont work call stumpy


----------



## Kreegan

Eddie's back! Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Bandit have a good rest


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rich glad to be back among the misfits and nubbers it make the world a bit brighter in our own way ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good to see you up and about Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich i was looking at your avatar and thats a fine dog you got there , i have a small boston terior and when i had that heart attack he was right there when i woke up in my hall way he was next to me laying next to me almost pushing he was so close i had to push him away to have room to craw he was haveing none of it and remained like a shadow,some say dogs have a sixth sense and i tend to think that now some things they just know and i guess its a gift they have


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Rex up and about not 100 percent yet but then i never was


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have always known that you were never always there 100% mentally.

We have 2 dogs and when I am feeling bad they are always nudged up close to me. Yes they do know if you are not well and won't leave you. Sometimes I wish more humans had those dog instincts and commitment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, It takes 2 dogs to drag your big ugliness in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Any reason to stay home is a good reason…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I can't get my schnauzer to leave my side anytime. Unless of course his girlfriend is around, then he'll drop me like a bad habit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Let's hold the noise down over there. There's people in Ohio that's trying to sleep at night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Soup, nap, then maybe more shop time…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie - good to have you back and posting again….our thread stats are now safe again! Glad to hear you are up and about…..you got a good dog there also….better keep him around..

Rich - my commute is only 3 miles…. But I do have to cross the Mississippi River so that is always the challenge, but the Interstate was completely clear….....the side streets not so much…....plus I left at 6 this morning…..and the snow was just starting again..

Randy - could you help Rich out…...he can't get to work!


----------



## DIYaholic

I leave for a few hours & there are 20 posts….
I knew Eddie had to have had something to with that!!!
It's great to have you back, posting and whatnot!!!
Maybe, them nurses moonlight as waitresses at the waffle house & pizza joints!!!

My boss is a slave driver….
I had to put in a full 2.5 hours today!!! I'm beat.
Time for lunch, then after a nap I'll do some house chores.
I'll probably make it into the shop later this afternoon!!!

We have a very light wintery mix, not enough to go do any salting, but I may have to salt tomorrow early AM. Time will tell. Dang, that'll be another loooong, unbearable, 2 hour workday!!!

Oooh, the microwave went DING….


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## superdav721

Eddie


----------



## superdav721

hold


----------



## superdav721

it


----------



## superdav721

down.


----------



## superdav721

I'm


----------



## superdav721

working.
Good to see you Eddie!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I would love to help Rich get to work….
as Sir Rex needs him gum.
However, I have already put in a full 2.5 hours today, so that means I'm now "Off the Clock", sorry Rex!!!


----------



## webby

first post from me as a newbee


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Webby, are you crazy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to the other side of woodworking webby. There's no goin' back now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome newbie Webby,
You have stumbled into the "Stumpy Zone", where a slight case of insanity is a neccessary prerequisite!!!

LJs is a great site, with many talented people, that love sharing their knowledge. The "Stumpy Zone" is a thread, filled with (some) talented people, that love to share their insanity!!!

Come back often & whatever you do….
DON'T feed Rex after midnight!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it Rex, You scared him off. I needed another voodoo push pin in my map…..


----------



## Kreegan

I agree that any reason to stay home is good with me. I could have "worked" from home, but chose to forego the money. Sorry Rex. Theoretically my new lathe is out for delivery today. No doubt UPS will show up right after my son gets home from school.


----------



## Kreegan

Talked to my accountant this morning. We ended up owing just shy of 2900 this year. I'll get that check in the mail soon as he sends me all the stuff to sign. That oughta make you feel better, Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I don't know about Rex, but that make me feel better about my $250…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
That makes me feel good, as I get a check from Uncle Sam & the State of intoxication, err Vermont!!!

Chores are done, now it's time to go pick up my paycheck & go to the bank.
Does anyone need anything from the bank???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, Randy. If you can go by Rich's and get a check from him and post it to my account, I'll be able to get another stick of gum


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hello, *Webby*!

*Dave*- I saw a picture of Roy Underhill on the wall in your video, but no picture of you-know-who… What has Roy got that I don't have?... Besides the obvious…


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie. Good to see you back!!!!!! You scared the heck out of us. You too, I'll bet. Think of your heart and lay off the waffle houses and pizza joints….as well as the nurses. Ditch those numbers.

Rich and Marty, Thanks!

Randy, while you are at the bank, see if you can't grab a few checking account numbers and post 'em.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not a problem Gene. One of these days I hope to be old like you and Rex. I just look at it as a deposit toward my welfare, er a, retirement fund…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, It's #5 on the map… I mean the Boss…..


----------



## DamnYankee

drive by howdy!

Glad to see Eddie has shown back up and is doing better.

Had a 4 day weekend but only mangaed about 1 hour worth of shop time.

The real fun was Saturday. We have a bonuse/play room that is dominated by my daughters. There were two love seat sized sofas in it that apparently my wife did not care for. Mind you these were hand-me-downs from my in-laws to replace the previous two previous love seats she didn't care. So my wife sold the two we had at 9am on Saturday. At 10 am she had me pick up a sofa (100") and a chair-and-a-half she had purchased from friends. Well the chair went upsatairs but due to the geometry/layout of my house I could not get the 100" sofa upstairs. These were then returned to the friends we had purchased them from at 12-noon. We then spent the rest of the day shopping for furniture that up until 9am tha morning we did not need, had not planned on needing, and thus had not budgeted for getting. We still don't have any furniture (for sitting at least) in the bonus room. The bright side of all this is that I now get to build built-in shelving/desk in the bonus room. (oh…can I get it done by next weekend? NO!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Crap. Now I'm gonna have to move the workshop again.

Who's #20 way out there on the NE?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got the new camera today. I'm holding it in my hands thinking… I expected $1000 to be heavier…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why ain't the "Boss" #1, well except for the obvious!!!

Rex,
Marty is swinging by Rich's, have him get the check. Nevermind….
he'd just spend it on tools to hang in his museum!!!

Stumpy,
I don't have an autographed picture, or a decal from "You know who".....
To hang on my wall, just sayin'

Gene,
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10…..
Here are a bunch of numbers, I'm sure they are used in checking, savings & investment account numbers!!!
Just don't tell the Feds where you got them!!!

Work, chores & errands have been completed & it is almost time for a cold one, but first…..
It's SHOP time!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
#20 ??? That's your country of Canada, don't you know your compatriots!!!
I think that is Sackville, aka Bagstown. I could be wrong though.

I'm headed to my future lair….


----------



## Kreegan

Built a little shelf to hold my turning blanks. They don't all fit. I either need another shelf or fewer turning blanks. I think we all know what the answer there is.

Glad you got your new camera, Stumpy. I expect to be able to count the hairs in Mike's mustache next video.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I have your picture and autograph. It kept falling off the wall.
You need to go on a diet mabee it will stay.


----------



## boxcarmarty

#20 is sackville when Mike decides to quit running around and go home…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tried taking a photo with the new camera. The original looks fantastic. But I'm not as crazy about the way this website downsizes it. Oh well… (By the way, this is Puddles. You may remember her from the end of episode #30.)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Adjust that camera lens. You look like Puddles the shop dog…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I got wet nose prints on my puter screen…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
More shelves, bigger is better!!! Then load it up, until you need more shelves!!!

Stumpy,
You sure that camera works…..
That picture looks like McNugget!!!

I drilled 24 holes…..
Didn't strike oil in a single one!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Not well, but feeling a tad better.
Respiratory infection has turned into bronchitis.
I've been puttering around the shop as much as possible though.
Back on the turning bit again. 
Just posted today's adventures if any of you want to go take a look see.
Screw it, I don't feel like linking to it. 
If ya'll want to see, it's easy to find it in my blog section.
I will have to watch your video later Dave.
Internet running too sloooooooooooooooooooooooooow for video.
I've got some other business to tend to.
Check you guys later.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up this afternoon from nap. Could not walk! Hip is killling mode right now. Double Dr. Feelgood and a call off from work. Can't go there on a doubled up Codeine and Naproxen. Could not walk, or sit down.

"Better living through improved Chemistry"......Ring a bell, anyone?

ps: Power tools are a no-no at the moment, too…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"Better living through improved Chemistry"
Story of my life.
If it weren't for pills, I couldn't make it to the shop most days.
Power tools are still on the roster though unless I'm really higher than a Georgia pine.
If you must work with power tools while heavily medicated,
The trick is to reconsider anything you're about to do at least three times before commiting to actually doing it.
Then still prepare for catastrophe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Get well soon, William!


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, You spent a grand for *US??* Aww, we're touched. BTW, $1000 weighs quite a bit if it's in quarters. About 50 lb. Don't feel bad, though. In our younger years, some of us old guys probably spent a lot more for a lot less. Ahh, the mamm,,,,err memories.
Randy, I ordered a *5 hp Unisaw* with a *52" Biesemeyer Fence System* and used some of those numbers. Some, twice even. Check your credit cards' balances. You really ought to raise your limit on those cards. There's enough left on one for some chewing gum for Rex, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Come to think of it, I've been on the lathe today.
And I'm on…........
three different medications given today for the bronchitis
blood pressure medicine
cholesterol medicine
two anti-phychotics
two different narcotic pain releivers
one strong muscle relaxer

.

.

.

Maybe being on the lathe isn't such a good idea after all?


----------



## Alexandre

School got cancelled today (yay)


----------



## bandit571

Nah, only the wood is moving on a Lathe. Saws, on the other hand….

Can't be around Injection Moldings Machines this Boo-coo-doped-up. BIG No-No! These things WILL take a body part off, and not even slow down.

Much safer to refurbish planes tonight, providing I can even hobble down TO the Dungeon Shop. Got to keep up with Electric Dave…


----------



## Alexandre

Who sold this… : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/STANLEY-No-1-SMOOTH-PLANE-VINTAGE-HAND-TOOL-SWEETHEART-/380555171155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589adb1553&_uhb=1#ht_489wt_250
EDIT: oh wait its a no1… Arent those rare?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I do hope you get to feeling better quickly!

Bandit & William,
Yeah, pain meds, sharp implements & spinning things probably isn't a great idea….
Now then, hallucinogenics may not be ALL that bad!!! JK!

Gene,
You gotz to learn the proper way to use the *asterisk*, to highlight a *tool gloat* in text that is *BOLD*!!!

Edit: Gene, I see you fingered it out!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you're going to the bank…..I could use a pound of twenties…....thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
How much does a pound of twenties weigh?
Wouldn't hundreds weigh less, as there won't be as many???


----------



## JL7

Don't be trying those trick questions on me Randy, like how long does it take to go 70 miles at 70mph….....I'm stickin with the pound of twenties….


----------



## JL7

Speaking of Bags….....he hasn't checked in lately…...Ice Road Busser….where are you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner & cold ones will have to wait!
Back to my future lair…..


----------



## bandit571

While you are out and about, I could use a pound of "Grants", and a pound of "Franklins" .


----------



## superdav721

Bags is fetching Eddie's waffles.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did somebody say waffles with mapel syurp and butter and some sauage and wait the doc took it off my list dam i may have to fudge a little on this do not eat list


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy that new camera takes some fine pictures ,Puddles pic looks so real like you could pet em ,great looking pic and dog


----------



## boxcarmarty

No chicken pot pies, but I'm working on some popcorn chicken with Texas Pete buffalo sauce…..


----------



## Kreegan

I got a snoring dog wedged in between me and the back of the couch. Good thing I gave him a bath yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, He's probably thinkin' the same thing about the big guy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I thought you only liked "Stanleys"!!!

Dave,
Would those be "Eggo's", as in frozen waffles!!!

Eddie,
No waffles, sausage, pizza, or anything GOOD, just "good for you" fruits & veggies!!!

Marty,
McNugget Chicken Quesadilla for me!!!


----------



## JL7

If you guys haven't seen the video links that Charles posted here gotta check it out…..scroll toward the end of the post for more links…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Don't wake a sleeping dog…
or is that a sleeping giant???


----------



## mojapitt

Just talked to Andy Anderson and his computer is broken. He just wanted you all to know why he's not here today.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I like almost any plane that comes through the door. I do draw the line when a Great Neck, or a Corsair try to come in the door. Don't like either of them.

I actually have more planes by Union Mfg Co. of New Britain CT than that other bunch.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte ,we already have a APB on Baggs ,would have to send a search party to Andys ,will have to check with Marty he has all pinned down to where their at


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Monte…..


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Stumpy,

Check this out. Your camera with 2 lens for $900 shipped.

http://www.costco.com/.product.100025018.html?&cm_mmc=BCEmail_818-_-Focus-_-1-_-canont4i


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Is this potentially a good lathe/deal??? CL LINK!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning loafers & oversleepers,

Coffee being consumed….
News being viewed….
LJs being surfed….
Breakfast being contemplated….


----------



## superdav721

wooden waffle


----------



## boxcarmarty

My favorite place in the world for beer and donuts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go salting!
Be back later….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.
Got medicine in me.
Now someone please stop the room from spinning.
Hey!
That'll be fun.
I can go spin some wood on the lathe in my spinning shop.
By the time I get to that though,
My kids will be gone to school, wife will be home,
I bet she'll nix that idea.
She's just a joykill like that. 
Something she says about being the sane one in the marriage.
Not sure what that means.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Eddie.

Randy, that is the same lathe that Sandra bought for me in 2006 and which I posted about a short while a go.
All I can tell you about it is that it get covered in dust and crap if you never use it. Also I can tell you that she paid $999 for it, so it seem to be a good investment. lol

Patron has been having computer issues and accidentally deleted pictures which he is painfully trying to recover. He sent me a "memory lane" pic which some of you may recall;









The last 2 day have been pretty crappy, the weather just about ruined them both and caused me no end of problems. Hope today will be better, we'll see.

Been following the frozen burgers content row going on in the UK, seems like all the BS is really HS.

Go get 'em Eddie


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, that's a great deal if the lathe is in good condition. Those go for around 1200-1400 new now. Make sure the spindle runs true and that the pulleys are in good shape.


----------



## DIYaholic

IIIIIIII'm baaaaaack!!!
That was a grueling day at work. I had to put in an exhausting 1.5 hours. Will the drudgery never end!!!

William,
Can I have some of those meds…..
I don't get to "Sit & Spin", as mine broke maaaany years ago!!!

Rex, err SORRY! SIR Rex,
Is that your "man-servant"? If so, how exactly does he "service" you???
BTW: Thanks for the lathe input.

Rich,
It seems like a good deal. I hope to hear from the seller today. I have my fingers crossed & my bills to be paid "on hold"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that lathe input is all I have to offer. All I can tell you is that Sandra did seek advice about what was a good lathe, this was at the top of the list. The only definitive thing I can offer personally is that it is bloody heavy.

That pic was made a while back when we were off to fight the Off Topic oppressors.

Hope the lathe works out for you, if only as a counterbalance for you Rikon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You don't want these meds Randy.
These are for this bronchitis crap I have.
Not only are they making the room spin,
But the thought of eating right now makes me want to puke my guts out.
I think I got a hangover, but I don't remember going to the party.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Rex, I hope the lathe aquisition comes to fruition!!!

William,
Those are usually the BEST parties….
At least, that's what I'm told!!!

Time for me to head down to the shop & finish up a project….


----------



## Kreegan

Dave, your daughter give birth yet? I think that roast is pretty well done by now.


----------



## DS

Marty, I think I saw you hanging out there once…


----------



## DS

nice lederhosen!

Dude, where is your left hand?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bavarian at it's finest. Beer at night and donuts in the morning…..


----------



## Kreegan

My mostly assembled new lathe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Is that a Krispy Kreme sticker on the side of it???


----------



## DS

Somebody's got donuts on the brain…

Oh yeh, nice lathe Rich. Is that an electronic variable speed control I see?


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is a picture of what I hope will be my "new to me" lathe:


----------



## boxcarmarty

In the time it took to post pics and talk about it, somebody done bought it out from under ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's an hour travel, so I need to hear from the seller, before I rush out the door!
I also had to:
Work an extremely long 1.5 hours this morning….
I had a project to complete….
I am in the process of paying & deferring bills & past due notices….
I'm also having lunch!!!


----------



## Kreegan

It is electronic variable speed control. That was one of the big selling points of the lathe to me. It has 2 speed ranges: 150-1800 and 300-3800. I didn't get a chance to try it out after putting it together last night. I'll try it out tonight. I need to build a stand for either it or my old one.


----------



## DS

I see that lathe for $1200 all the time here in Phx.
This is similar to the 1642EVS as far as the body and legs go. It is a very stable platform.
The drive is a pulley based system that lacks the finer control of the EVS, but should still give plenty flexibility for general turning.

I don't know what is going on around the power switch. That looks like Bondo or something. Maybe this isn't the original switch?

Still, this is hard to beat for $400


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I've got a thread going, asking about the lathe. It has a close up of the switch.


----------



## bandit571

News from the Dungeon Shop:









Film at 11:00


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That's a pretty turquoise, or is that a blue!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow morning, I'll be traveling an hour to view/assess and hopefully pick up my "new to me" *JET JWL-1442VSK Lathe*!!! Can you say; *PSYCHED!!!*


----------



## DamnYankee

Just passing through….no shop time today….maybe tomorrow….of course tomorrow never comes….nice pics Stumpy….glad you're back Eddie….hello newcomers (RUN!)....

WARNING WARNING WARNING
Valentines Day is Thursday
DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU!


----------



## bandit571

Worth paint job: Looks blue when viewed in one direction, and yet it looks green in another. The frog even matches the base colour.

Wish to thank Rex for them high winds we got yesterday, came right out of the south-west from here. Must have been saving that one for a few days. eh?

How was Canada named? Like this: "C, eh? N, eh? D, eh?"


----------



## StumpyNubs

All this talk about lathes makes me want to build one. Of course, I already own a lathe that I almost never use. But building one would be a lot of fun. I like a challenge!

The dust collection series ends this weekend, and the next project was going to be a drum sander. Maybe a Lathe will be after that?

I am thinking of a heavy wooden beam bed with wooden head and tail stock. Maybe a nice long one for turning Windsor chair legs. Or maybe a short, powerful bowl turning lathe. Hmmmmmm…...............


----------



## Alexandre

Stumpy, Imagine that lathe built in cocobolo. It would look nice


----------



## HamS

While we are talking about old lathes:


----------



## HamS

I am seriously considering making a new stand for this lathe from the ash trees that are dying around here.


----------



## HamS

Back to drywall mud, break is over.


----------



## JL7

Tune in tomorrow for "As the Lathe Turns".......

Nice grouping of lathes there for sure….I'm getting dizzy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Project posted!!!
Jeff,
You can see if you were correct, as we know you are never quite right!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a phone conversation with the seller of *MY LATHE*!!! She said all was well with it, except the switch was replaced with an ill fitting switch. I'll be checking out my lathe at 10:00am, after I drive an hour to see it!!! I'm pumped up!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't worry about the switch, you seem turned already.


----------



## Kreegan

A bowl lathe would be a cool build, Stumpy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My wife bought some dairy snack cups so that I could take something to eat if needed. While at the shop today I felt hungry, so I ate one of the puddings, then sat staring at the carton a while, something seemed strange to me, does it you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Opps, SIR Rex,
How is it that nonfat milk is REAL???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
As our resident turner…..
How much am I gonna need to spend on turning tools, gouges, calipers and the like? I'm not afraid of HF, or paying for a high quality tool (but I am on a budget)???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right on Randy, I guess their milk comes from a Bolemia herd.

Isn't it classic the way they are allowed to getaway with it.
It's almost like having an oak dresser made out of some paper or saw dust, - OOPS, they already do that, don't they, it's a new ikea.


----------



## JL7

Rex, Rex, Rex…..Snack Pack has been at this along time…......they just slimmed out the herd a bit to bring you that pudding…...duh!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, next thing you know they'll be selling real bread.

Question is, what do they do with the milk's cream?


----------



## superdav721

Did ya miss me. I had to take the wife to the ER. She couldn't breath. One massive breathing treatment and assorted tests and we are back home.
They have a treatment that they will only give at the hospital. We do this once or twice a year. Something about the heart blowing up.
Has anyone seen my pudding?


----------



## JL7

Randy - for what it's worth…..this is my experience as not knowing a thing about turning….....

First I bought a set of tools HSS tools from Penn State…. Benjamin s Best. Not sure which set, but something like this. They work ok…..you need to learn how to sharpen them, then they work much better…... Sharpening is not my forte…..so….

I got this Sorby spindel master…..this is a great starter tool and is EASY to sharpen…..just flatten the top and you are good….

Then my machinist buddy made some holders for the EWT carbide cutters and I bought the cutters (maybe $17 each or so) then turned the handles….....here These babies are real sweet. Especially this one in particular…

That is my go-to tool for most turning…(not that I do a lot…..but have turned dozens of things this way).....

Maybe this helps, but wait for Rich and Bags to speak up…...


----------



## JL7

Dave - what the? Hope everything is cool and the wife is OK…? You need way less drama in your home life…....Keep us posted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Whazzup!!! Ihope all is well now. As Jeff said, YOU NEED LESS DRAMA!!!

Jeff,
Thanks for the links! I gotta go check them out….


----------



## superdav721

Guys she has chronic asthma. It is something she deals with.
I'll tell a story.
When I was trying to date her. I kept asking her out to lunch. She would never commit. So one Christmas she was in the hospital and I new it. They will keep her a lot of the time for monitoring. I went to a Greek restaurant across the street and called her up and asked her how she wanted hew lamb. That was our first lunch.
What pisses her off is I have smoked for over 30 years and can run circles around her. We are all made different.
We have a lung specialist and they are investigating the possible triggers. This takes time. They will try something and we wait and see if it works.
Just another day in Daves life.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: I deal with two inhalers every day. Got to see a Lung Doctor thursday. Maybe all them years of making rubber hose?


----------



## Kreegan

Jeff gave you some good suggestions on turning tools. You can get a good set of starter tools from PSI or Peach tree or HF for under 100. The HF set is what I started with and that was less than 40. You'll need a bench grinder to sharpen the tools on, preferably 8 inch. Some aluminum oxide white or pink wheels help a lot, but are not strictly necessary.

Carbide tools are a good option too. I got a set of the ones Cap'n Eddie sells (www.eddiecastelin.com). They work pretty well and don't need sharpening. You'll want some traditional lathe chisels too, since there are things you just can't do with the carbide tools.

A real big expense for me thus far has been chucks and face plates and jaws. It gets old changing them out a lot, so I buy extra to save me time. PSI sells good cheap scroll chuck sets for under 100 if you don't mind using a Tommy bar, or under 150 if you want the convenience of a chuck key.

You can get a set of 3 nice calipers for under 20. You'll want a compass too and a ruler. You already got one of the best band saws for turners. Check into getting one of those woodturner blades from highland woodworking. Good for green wood. Start scrounging wood now and getting it prepped. You're in a great part of the country for that.

Expect to spend at least as much as your lathe on accessories, even if you go the HF cheapo route.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich.
I'm thinking of getting one of those wood turner blades you mentioned from highland. Have you used one? I'm wondering how well they really hold up cutting green wood. 
You know I have a tight budget. I need to know what I can expect from that blade before committing to buying one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, sorry to hear about the wife.
No baby yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm awake for a while now.
Just woke up.


----------



## Kreegan

Here are some good options for lathe chisel starter sets:

$44.99
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-69723.html
$149.50
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=56745&cat=1,330,49233&ap=1
$63.65
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html
$136.99
http://www.ptreeusa.com/stone_mountain_woodturning_tools.htm
$79.99
http://www.ptreeusa.com/wood_turning_tools_sets.htm
$99.99
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bodgersetof6turningtools.aspx

To start with, I would definitely suggest the HF or Benjamin's Best set. I have the HF set and like it, and have several individual BB tools and like those. Combine that with some carbide tools from Cap'n Eddie and you're ready to go for around 100 bucks.

Here are those woodturner bandsaw blades I mentioned:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodturners-bandsawblade.aspx


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, I've had the chance to try both tommy bar chucks (I have the 4-jaw from PSI) and the chuck key type (at a guys house I visited once). I trust the tommy bar type more. Let's face it. I'm crazy and have had issues in the past with things flying from the running lathe. I feel I can get a better grip with the two bars for some reason. Something I have learned though with the one from PSI that I have. Check to be sure everything is tight every time you shut off the lathe. It has a tendancy to loosen sometimes. I don't know if all chucks do this or not, but mine does.


----------



## Kreegan

William I have one of the woodturner blades for my bandsaw, but haven't really used it a whole lot. It cuts very well, but I just really can't say how well it will hold up. I've only used it to cut a few pieces of green wood. My bandsaw can only handle wood up to a lil over 4 1/2" thick, and that eliminates a lot of green wood. I sometimes use my neighbor's 17" Jet, but he just has an Olson blade on there.


----------



## superdav721

Nope they were at the same hospital today for the baby. The doctor said " That baby is mighty low. Please don't laugh, but I bet you pee every 10 minutes." He found no problems and sent her home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am considering it Rich. I have 12" resaw capacity and want to make bowls up to about ten inches. I am trying to figure out how to flatten the round side of a log. I seen in videos how Mr. Hamilton done it, but I don't have a blade right now that will hold up to that, and I don't want to ruin the expensive ones on there right now.

Any other ideas besides investing in a blade for green wood at this time?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tell her to jog over here to Vicksburg to get something from my shop for you.
Follow her, because I don't think she'll make it past 55.
Then you can just carry her right on up the the delivery room at the hospital.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm asking Rich, because I blew my monthly spending money this morning.
I order the three piece set of bowl gouges.
Benjamin's best from PSI.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This medicine is kicking my butt.
I'm sleepy again already.


----------



## Kreegan

I have both tommy bar and chuck key chucks. I like them both, but would definitely recommend the tommy bar first. It's like 50 or 60 bucks cheaper and the key just doesn't add that much value or convenience. They all tend to work loose over time. I think because you're putting pressure against it while it's spinning. I tighten periodically as a matter of habit after having a few things fly off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, 
Well I thought maybe I could stay up for a while
But I just woke up with my face on the keyboard.
Took about a five minute snap nap.
Back to bed.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Kreegan

A lot of people use a chainsaw for roughing their bowl blanks, and I know you have one of those. All you'll need to do is rig up some kind of jig to hold the log in place and you can chainsaw down one side to give you a flat surface to work from on your bandsaw.

Check out this video. It's from one of the turner's I subscribe to. He's a pastor in TN. This is how he preps logs for bowl blanks.


----------



## Kreegan

And of course now that I bought another lathe, a Nova 1624 comes up on Craigslist for not much more than I paid. Grrrr….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Thank you! I got distracted, checking out the links you provided. I see there are a lot of choices to make. Obviously the best value is a set of several, but which set??? I'll figure it out, eventually! Having never turned, there is a lot of information for me to learn & absorb. That is good, as I like to surf the net, err research & learn new things! I like the learning, but I hate the spending money part, especially on newbie first purchases that you end up having to buy again!!! No biggy, I'll research, learn, purchase, learn some more & purchase more/again!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning… Coffee and ???


----------



## superdav721

Waffles?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and….cigarette


----------



## superdav721

Now thats Breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Even a cheap set to start with isn't wrong. The worst that's gonna happen is you may have to stop and sharpen half way thru. Get a feel for what you like to turn, spindle or bowl, green or dry. Get a feel for the tools you like to use, the grinds you like to use, then start replacing them when you find a deal and when you can better afford it. The longer the handle, the better the control…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Supposed to be cool again today - mark that bone chilling cold. Hope I can lock myself in the shop for a while and take in the stove's heat.
Fourth mini tool bench is assembled and usable, even in it's unfinished state. Now hunting down lumber to build some shelves.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I'm thinking 3 eggs over easy and brown and serve….. better have some toast too…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ho waffles and a good smoke those were the days 
3 eggs over easy and toast for me to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

cold here to Rex , got that shop looking good and organized 
Dave glad you wife's better, i know it got to be a scary thing to go thur for her when that happens good man you are and all will work out in the end ,tell your girl we,er still pulling for her too


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So here's where I'm at;


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i really was thinking donuts and beer


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mini 2


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mini 3


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Min 4


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You need oatmeal Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you got it looking good ,you got a lot of tools now that you have them all out and on stands ,i got to do the sane thing as soome as i get some wheels fot them, yes oatmeal is good and one of the things that i really like got to pick up some to day .love it with cinnamon and 
toast


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, My Bavarian Goddess didn't show up in my dreams last night…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a nice looking wooden box under the horizanal router what in there had to ask


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I like it too Eddie, and I usually add a sprinkle of various spices which makes it taste even better.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, The mystery box contains 66 router bits


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like my oatmeal with a big ol' glob of fattening butter…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shop finds;
Yesterday I cam across a large toaster/rotisserie oven, now I'll have to have a kitchen area.


----------



## HamS

Amen, but you gotta add a little burned pig and some eggs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all this talk of food now i got to make something to eat BRb


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Speaking of breakfast, how are you doing Ham?

Obama said last night that help is coming for infrastructural projects. You may want to slip you refurb into that slot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing that I heard him say was listen to my bull$#!+.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't heard from Mike in a few days…..

Hey Mike, Did ya fall thru the ice???


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin all,
You guys are chatty this early AM!!!

I read the lathe manual, now I neeed to consume coffe….
grab some grub….
Load some tools into my vehicle….
& prepare to go pick up my *JET JWL-1442-VSK Lathe*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Randy, I suggest starting with the HF set. Get the cheapest you can.
If you start out like me, you're going to grind half the tool away before you start to get a hand at sharpening them correctly anyway. So, because of that, the harbour freight tools an advantage. First, they're thinner so there isn't quite so much material to take away to regrind your bevel, which again if you mess up like me, you will be doing. Also, they're cheaper so you don't feel so bad about wasting them away.
After you get better at sharpening (I'm still learning) you can move up to some better tools. Then you still have some of the HF tools left to regrind to scrapers and such.

Nice shop photos Rex. I'm glad you're making progress.

Dave, there is no baby anouncement, and no pissed off pregnant girl knocking on my door this morning, so I guess you didn't take my advice last night.

Eddie back from breakfast yet? I take my breakfast at the computer, coffee and cigarettes.

Marty, hello. Bye.

Rich, I watched on other videos about how to get the wood prepared. I have sliced it lengthwise. Now I just need to figure out a way to take that other side off flat without ruining my bandaw blades until I can get a proper blade for green wood. Or I need to find some dry wood to play with until then. 
The blades I have right now (both are thin with hardly any tooth set) would get pinched and either dull or throw if I try to go through much green wood with them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for preparing the wood Rich, I had a few ideas. 
I could run it through my planer over and over. That would dull the planer blades. I could sharpen them though easily. Also, my concern there is bark coming out the end of the planer like shrapnel.
My other idea was to grab a hand plane and get busy *COUGH* get one of my boys busy, flattening one side of it. I don't know how that would go either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My last option, and I was going to ask someone about this one.
If I have the one side flat from the chain saw, how hard would it be to simply turn the other side flat?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, the video series you suggested just answered my question.
Turn the other side flat after knocking the bark off with a hatchet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evenin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I'm glad you're here. I'm gonna go take a nap now…..


----------



## Gene01

Yawn…too early.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - DO NOT GET THE HF GOUGES!!! I bought them. They are CRAP! When I tried to sharpen them they ground away WAY TOO FAST! And did not stay sharp at all!

As a recent newbee to turning I can tell you that I use a 1/2" gauge, a 3/4" guage, a skew guage and a paring. I have some of the others, but these I use almost everytime I turn.

If you built Stumpy's WS3000 work station you can add what I did for sharpening your gauges. Most of your basic gauges are sharpened at 45-degrees. So I cut a piece of 2×4 at a 45-degree angle (about 6" long overall). I then cut a slight groove donw the middle of the 45-degree cut. Then I mounted the 2×4 piece to a small piece of 1/4" ply that I clamp to the top of my sork station. I then hold the gauge I am sharpening in the groove and rotate it to sharpen it. Don't forget to run some 320 grit inside the guage to get rid of the burr, just like you would for a chisel of plane iron.


----------



## Kreegan

Rob, did you get the $20 set of lathe chisels or the ~$40 dollar ones? The cheap ones are not HSS and aren't suitable for turning with really. I have the more expensive ones and they work just fine. They are definitely lower quality than my Benjamin's Best or Hurricane tools, but not hugely so.

Check out this ebay seller. I have their spindle gouge set, bowl gouge set and square edge scraper and really like them. Nice steel and good long handles.

http://stores.ebay.com/thewoodturningstore


----------



## Kreegan

Your benches are looking good, Rex. I barely have room for the 2 big ones I have.


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhh I'm hunting rabbits


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Do you still need a crapsman motor???


----------



## bandit571

All this talk about Breakfast, and I have a Waffle house just a few blocks away. Been a LONG time since I have even been to one.

Let's see:

Shred some spuds really fine, throw into oilly skillet
1 pound of ground sausage
1 small can of sliced Mushrooms
1 small onion, diced up
1 green peper, diced up
Scramble in about six eggs in to the above mess. allow to fry for a while.

Mix up some Flapjack mix in a bowl, add a handfull of brown sugar, and a large helping of Cinnamom to it. Warm up griddle, make a dozen or some BS & C flapjakes.

Seperate scrambled eggs, if needed, can be also fried up on the griddle.

Sounds like a decent Breakfast….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Breakfast is over bandit, We're doin' smoked sausage sammich for lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Although I'll take some of them taters with onion, peppers, and mushrooms…..


----------



## Kreegan

I had a salad for lunch. :-(


----------



## boxcarmarty

That old lady must have knocked Randy in the head and took his $400…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, There's nothin' wrong with a taco salad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Is your puter fixed yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike fell thru the ice…..

Ted is MIA…..

David is frozen in his water shed…..

HELLOOOOOooooo…..


----------



## Gene01

eddie. DO NOT READ THIS!

Lunch: Warmed ground steak tartar, Jalapenos, slice of white onion and melted Jack cheese on a buttered and grill toasted bun. No fries, no tomatoes. Just a bunch of Mayo.
Chocolate Malted to drink. 
Nap time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Nash, You have mail…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I see the pic, read the message, I'll call you shortly. Quick answer, YES!!! I am still looking for a motor.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Talking to yourself again Marty?
Breakfast was oatmeal, lunch is nada, supper is the rest of the oatmeal I left this morning.
Ok, so where is Ted and Mike?

Working at the shop on the same old stuff, but I have visions of making a project ….... sometime in the near future …..... hey not that near.
I'm finding and moving lumber and trying to get it stacked in order. I am really shagged out, I hope making a project is not as hard as this.

Could not afford lunch today as Rich's contribution was only 5 cents. I did ask about meals on wheels but the lady said "give us your wheels and we'll give you a meal…..alas, no gas.


----------



## bandit571

Went out and about today. Hobbled around because of a bad hip. Bought a "shop lite" for the Dungeon Shop. Means i will no longer be using a "Trouble Light" to see with down there. Might even be able to see igor actually working!!


----------



## DamnYankee

randy nice chisel box. Tried to post on the project page but no posting boxes appeared.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am the proud owner of a *JET JWL-1442VSK lathe* with a *Reese Variable Speed*!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

What the heck!
I just posted here a few moments ago, acted liked it posted, showed liked it posted, left page, came back, no post.

Went to Randy's project (chisel case) and the "Have your say…" box won't show.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay now it shows.

Congrats Randy!


----------



## Kreegan

Hey! I paid a little over 16 grand in taxes last year. That works out to $43.84 a day. Divide that by all you non-making takers and that comes out to…hmm, actually that comes out to less than 5 cents. Sorry Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra called me and asked if I wanted her to cook something for me to eat. I let her know I was not THAT desperately hungry right now.
She said she could open a can of chicken noodles soup, well, all those years of training must have paid off then. What the cluck, isn't there any other type of soup?
"Well there is" she said, "but the can does not have a ring pull, so you'll have to open it with the can opener".

I take it all back.


----------



## bandit571

That so-called Breakfast?? I guess I get to fix it for Supper in a little bit. "Grandpa's Pancakes" is on the order for supper. I might have some Hamburger instead for the Spud Special.

T-8 lights up the whole dungeon!!! Just a two bulb unit, with 48" bulbs. But,,,,,,WOW! All of this light down here may have scared Igor away?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I still live in the T-12 stone age. But I use halogens for filming because I like the heat 3,000 watts put out five feet from my face.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
This site does screwwy things every once in a while. Any shop time today?

Rich,
Maybe you should get a second job….
So, Rex can have another kind/can of soup!!!

Rex,
You have to keep their skills sharp, otherwise all that training is forgotten!!!

Bandit,
I installed 5 -two bulb 48" T12 units in my 13'x20' shop & still have 2 more units to install. I used "daylight" 5000 lumen bulbs. I will also install task lighting for each work station. Yeah, I like it bright & WITHOUT shadows!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

No shop time today had to come home early and care for a sick child


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
That's a bummer for you & the sick child. I hope the illness passes quickly!!!

I gotta go and *gloat*....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Randy.* I just saw a recall notice on your lathe. They say the motor gets hot and the whole lathe melts. Touching it can result in fatal electric shock. The notice says to dispose of the lathe immediately. If you send in the live center Jet will mail you a certificate for 10% off your next purchase over $5,000, some exclusions apply.

Sorry dude…


----------



## JL7

Rex…........GREAT to see all the progress in the shop…...those mini bench thingies will serve you well…...unlimited options for sure…....to bad they don't cook for you also…...alas…enjoy your soup… Maybe some Snack Pack for dessert?

Randy…...The lathe score rocks….......yippee….

Gene…...wake up…..nap time is over….....LOL…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree with Rich about the HF chisels.
The $40 set is a good starter set.
The $20 set is crap that will work if you do slow turning.
That's why I gave the $20 ones I had to SuperDave to use with his pole lathe.
I still use the $40 set all the time.

My lathe chisels are a mix of the $40 HF set, a little better quality Craftsman set I caught on clearance for $79, and soon to be three piece set of Benjamin's Best bowl gouges. I also kept a few of the el-cheapo HF ones just for practicing sharpening ideas before hitting my more expensive ones on the grinding wheel. 
What can I say? I'm not cheap by choice. I'm cheap because I'm usually broke.

Rich, after watching the videos you sent me to this morning. I went on a hunt.
I needed out of the house anyway.
I was getting cabin fever.
My hatchet seems to have grown legs and left my shop.
I think it may have borrowed one of my son's legs.
Anyway, I didn't have much money, but I went to town to see what I could find.
I couldn't afford any of the new hatchets I seen.
Then I decided to stop by USA Pawn downtown.
Don't know why, something just told me so.
I found one of these for $20 and just couldn't pass it up.








It's 26" and razor sharp.
I think I can take bark off of stumps now before putting them on the lathe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's Eastwing.
I've always trusted Eastwing hammers,
So a hatchet, or miniature axe in this case,
I felt was well worth $20.
It's overkill for what I'm needing to do,
But I couldn't pass on that price.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, is that a Reese variable speed system?
Or a Reeves?


----------



## DIYaholic

A Blog Tool Gloat has been posted!!!

Stumpy,
Dang, I thought I was having a good day!!!

Jeff,
Yes it does, *Yes it does!*

William,
Sounds like I have another excuse, err reason to visit Harbor Freight. Like I need one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Reeves, apparently….Duh!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That was a serious question Randy.
There is a Reeves variable speed design.
Then there is a Reese variable speed design.
They are sometimes mixed up.
I was wondering.
I've been searching but have yet to find a site that tells which kind that lathe has.
I'm curious because my new HF lathe has the Reeves design.
The JET equivalent of my lathe also has the Reeves.

And make sure you get the $40 tools at HF.
Windsor brand I think they are.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally found it on the JET website.
It is the Reeves system, just like mine.
Open that baby up about four times a year and put a drop or two 3in1 oil on the moveing pulleys.
I've worked with the Reeves system on tractors, and heavy machinery in plants.
A couple drops of oil every three or four months will keep down on major headaches down the road.

It was one of the major complaints I read about before allowing my wife to buy me the HF lathe.
It didn't bother me because I already knew that the Reeves system was a good one with a tad bit of preventive maintenance.
The major complaints come from people who never oil the moving parts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I must be feeling a tad better guys.
Blueberry pancakes and deer sausage for dinner.
I fixed two kinds of sausage.
Both were link. 
One kind was plain.
The other had jalopenos and cheese.
I had to because some of my kids won't eat peppers.


----------



## gfadvm

I'm not back yet (computer costs more to fix that its worth so looking for a new,cheapo) so I'm on a borrowed computer for a bit tonight. Plus my tablesaw is broke and a new start capacitor didn't fix it  My electrician friend said maybe the new cap was underpowered so I ordered a replacement from Grizz. Seems my crappy week is turning into a crappy month. Enough whining. My granddaughter is recovered and my wife goes in for her testing tomorrow. Dave- So sorry to hear about your wife's 'meltdown'. That sounds very scary. Later.


----------



## Kreegan

That looks like it'll get the job done for sure, William. You're going to have a lot of fun when you get your bowl gouges.

The new lathe looks pretty sweet, Randy. Nice score!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm always learning something from you. I have never heard of either Reeves or Reese, until you were talking about the Reeves on your HF lathe. I put the oil maintenance thing in the back of my mind. It can now move to the front of my mind. I hope it stays there, as it is getting quite crowded in there!!!

$40.00 HF set of turning chisels. Got that too!!!

Jeff,
I will be going back to all the links posted recently to amass a wish list of turning tools, supplies and gizmos!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
With all that hasn't gone right recently, it has to trun around soon. The bad luck CAN'T go on forever!!! (Can it?)

Rich,
How about you come to Vermont and give me some "One on One" turning lessons. I promise not to feed you salad. I don't even buy vegetables!!!

William,
Oh yeah, I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, 
Go to this thread of mine.
On there, Stefang and Rich both provided some video links that helped me a *LOT*.
Post number #21 and #25.
I strongly suggest any of Bob Hamilton's videos.
Those are the ones that Stefang posted.
All the ones Rich posted are good too. 
I especially like the one, Wyoming Wood Turner.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for all you computer problems gfadvm.
Hope you're back online soon.
You can alway come to Vicksburg, MS and use my computer.
I'll only charge you a box or two made in my shop.


----------



## JL7

William…...glad you are feeling better…..pancakes and sausage for dinner…...mmmmmm

Andy - great news for your granddaughter, and hope all is well with your wife….Tomorrow is a new day! If you need any computer help, let me know…....but you might want to check Tigerdirect.com or Newegg.com for deals. Both options provide great service…..I personally go for the generic brands, and not the big names…...good luck.


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, you need to go take some lessons from this guy. He's an awesome turner, plus he cracks me up.

http://johannesmichelsen.com/school-of-woodturning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and in case you don't catch it, 
If you don't mind waiting on them,
I put a link on your tool gloat post to some better tools from PSI.
I've tried Benjamin's Best only once,
But they are a lot better tools than the HF and pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I have been out in the shop again.

Sadly the lathe stand that Patron build me almost cracked all the way thorugh on both sides. I am replacing the 1/2" partical board with 1×12s and will be building a rack over the top to hold my light and the face of it to hold my tools.

I will take pictures of it tomarrow.

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Andy: Go and get an "ACER" brand of computer. It is what I am on right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'll be checking out all the links I can.
However, If I check every link out there…
I won't have time for LJs!

Rich,
I'll need to check that out. Close by too!!!

Arlin,
Glad you are able to make it into the shop. Just stop frightening the tools!!!

Bandit,
0985ugvm e902-pe


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the 'puter tips guys but I'm gonna leave all that up to my almost son in law who does computers for a living. I'm gonna focus on trying to get my TS functioning normally again. I HATE working on my tools! If the new start cap doesn't fix it, the tech guy said I need to take to motor out and take it to a motor shop! I'm REALLY gonna hate that!


----------



## JL7

Got it Andy and agree….hate workin' on those break downs…....this is where Electric Dave pipes up and claims how his tools never break down….. Good luck with the saw…..it's essential….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Honey, I'm home…..


----------



## KTMM

I got out to the shop today and re-glued an old drawer my sister needed fixed.

Looks like I won't get any more shop time until next weekend, I was informed today that I'll probably be working two additional shifts on my days off next week. That will bring my total overtime for two weeks to 40 hours…..

Guess I'll just have to buy a tool to soothe my woes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Was it a successful hunt???
That and close the door behind you!!!


----------



## bandit571

Special Spuds have been devoured. Grandpa's Flapjacks are gone too. Added some chocolate chips to the batter.

Randy: Planes are re-habbed, BLO is curing on the handles, photos posted.

Marty; WRONG HOUSE. You need the one across the street. Typical Hoosier, send them to Fort Wayne, they arrive in South Bend, Sheesh!

Rex; it is STILL windy up this way, ease up on the farts…


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I've got a classic plane, that I rehabbed, that I could let go for just $100.00…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a new trash can for my kitchen project. NIB $14…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Finding my way around Indiana is a piece of cake. I go north to South Bend, and south to North Vernon…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: I go south to West liberty, and actually go east to East Liberty. Just don't go near east liberty during certain times of the day, though. When both Honda plants let out, THEY WILL RUN OVER YOU! Four car pile ups, IN the parking lot? People walking to their cars, getting run over? Tain't safe for man or beast…

As for Randy:









Millers Falls #8, refinished handles…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is that the same cabinet you were locked in???

Bandit,
That knob on the M-Fs looks great, but…..
It would look better on mine!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You really need to stay focused on the current topics…..
We are talking LATHES these days!!! William has two new lathes, Rich has a new lathe & I have a new lathe. Do you see a pattern. Bandsaws are so last month!!! Bandit only talks about planes, so you can ignore him!!!


----------



## JL7

So much for lathes…...

*I-BEAM GLOAT* Scored 2 1000# rated I-beams today for free…..one has a trolley…..sorry for the crappy cell phone pic….....










Won't turn wood…..but FREE!

Yes, that's an old toilet stall door behind them there…..I left that back…..Marty, you interested?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I had to move a couple of band saw blades yesterday so I could turn a handle on my lathe. After several attempts to fold the blades, I gave up and draped them over my band saw. So see, I am on current topics and the rest of us is turning *WOOD*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I appreciate the offer on the $#!+er splitter Jeff, but I think I'll have to pass on this one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I would have taken them I-beams & trolley. I've been checking CL, looking for exactly that, for the WORK work shop.

Marty,
Blah, blah, blah…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That is the girly method of coiling a bandsaw blade. Didn't you see the pic of David doing that barefooted,barehanded,and in his jammies! That's how real men coil a blade!


----------



## JL7

Randy….turns out, I'm giving them both way…..one to my brother and one to a good friend…..they both help me out on stuff…...so those little freebies go a long ways….........they were days from the scrap yard when I discovered them.


----------



## JL7

Andy….did you steal that computer? You're still posting…..!


----------



## Kreegan

Got to play with my new lathe a little bit tonight. Made sure the spindle ran true by roughing out a big dowel held in a scroll chuck. Now I just need to build a stand for it. It's sitting on my hand tool bench right now. Can't be having that.


----------



## gfadvm

Shhh Jeff, It's my wife's computer from our clinic. Now if I could just find a spare tablesaw when no one is looking….


----------



## JL7

Rich…offer Rex a little raise and maybe you'll get a mini bench …....he's getting good at them…...


----------



## JL7

Andy…..lol

No offense, but with your computer skills…....I understand the Shhh….


----------



## DIYaholic

I know it is a tad early, but let me be the first to say…..

Happy VD, err Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to get some shut eye.
I wonder….
While sleeping, will I toss & TURN???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers. I took cold meds last night and my pillow started calling my name.

I hope everyone feels better today.
Andy good luck on the TS.
Yall post a lot in 12 hours.
Bandit the MF #8 is looking good.
Rex get up!
David thanks for all you do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & salutations Sleeper Inners,

Another day has started, looks like I may have to work another full hour today. We are awaiting a delivery of a pallet of bagged salt. Then I'm not sure what I will do with my day….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope the meds worked, and you don't go down for the count!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I hope you haven't got the same crud that I have David.
It has been whipping my butt.
My doctor told me it's a respiratory infection going around, and it's some bad stuff.
He gave me three different meds, predisone, amoxicillin, and some kind of cough syrup.
I had to sto taking that syrup though.
I don't like spinning rooms. I think it was reacting with some of my other meds.

Funny,
There was a time about twenty five years ago that I would have thought that a spinning room meant I was having a good time.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Isn't it amazing, how just a few years & life experiences can change your perspective & priorities….
I hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning of VDay. The day of unforeseen trouble that I'm fixin' to be in. Actually, that's not all together true, I know I'm gonna get in some kind of trouble, I'm just not sure how much. I hate this day. This is the day I got married to my first wife and for that reason I would prefer not to celebrate this day. However, Debbie doesn't see it that way. Errrrrr…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm THROUGH with Valentines Day.

No seriously, I'm through.
Lisa works nights, and she'll be aslepp most of today because of a long shift.
So when she woke up yesterday, she had carnations (her favorite flower, she hates roses), a card, and a gold necklace.
So I'm through with it and can relax now.

However, if Marty doesn't do something for Debbie, we may not hear from him for a while.
You know why they put Valentine's Day in February for us guys Marty?
Because the doghouse is cold this time of year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wellllll,
I'm off guys.
Gotta go to town this morning.
I went to the doctor Monday.
I gotta go back today.
Something on my blood work.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You would think that she would learn that I don't learn…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just give her a few boardfeet of *rose*wood…...
It's a gift that you both get something out of!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That's a great idea…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You could also go with a little purple*heart*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Put your mind to it & I bet you could think of a few others…..

I gotta go start my 1-2 hour work shift….
wish me luck, that it doesn't wear me out!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The purple heart is what I'll be eligible for tomorrow…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Isn't today Cupid's birthday? I hate that fat little baby…


----------



## boxcarmarty

''Sorry Dear, Stumpy said we have to work all day today. We're behind on the next episode. The bastard won't even let us have Valentines Day off.''


----------



## DIYaholic

Rough day at the office, my workday is now half over….
Does that mean it's time for lunch???


----------



## Kreegan

I tried three times to turn a flower for my wife last night. None of them turned out worth a damn. I just haven't figured out the knack of turning with open space in the piece. I tried turning the outside and then cutting the petals at the top on the bandsaw, but I did a craptastic job of that both times. I need to rig up some kind of jig to cut round stock on the bandsaw.


----------



## Kreegan

This is what I was trying to do.


----------



## DS

Hey Dave, my niece went to the hospital last night and has a new baby boy this morning. 
What's up with your daughters baby?
Did you scare it away?


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's the problem Rich???


----------



## Kreegan

The first one I tried, I cut the slots for the petals like he does first. When I turned it, the pieces was looking nice, but when I stopped it there were a lot of chips and tearout on the edges of the petals. Looked like total crap. That was a piece of walnut. Next one was a piece of cherry. I turned the outside just fine, then went to the bandsaw to cut the slots and it tilted on me, so I ended up with a v-shaped slot on one side and square on the other. The last piece was some really pretty cedar. Turned the outside fine, went to cut the slots on the bandsaw and they came out way wopsided, like an inch deep on one side and 1/4" on the other. Looked like crap. At that point, I was pretty disgusted and just gave up on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody head out to the shop and turn that special someone a flower…..


----------



## Kreegan

I realized I posted the wrong video. That was the flower bud video, which would be easy. I was trying to make a flower like in this one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why would I turn a flower for you….
You have a lathe???

Rich,
Hang in there, you'll get it. It's gotta be easy, as I think even I could do it!!!
Yeah, that's funny ain't it???

DS,
Did your neice give birth or just commit a random *kid*napping???


----------



## superdav721

Ds she went to doctor 2 days ago. She walked in and he commented on how low the baby was. Next during the exam he made her laugh then asked her "please don't pee on me!" He said all is well and sent her home. 
She is driving me nuts!
Grats on the newborn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I did the bud and not sure I did any better…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thank you, but you really shouldn't have….
I didn't get/make you anything!!!


----------



## Kreegan

That one looks better than mine did, Marty. It was just a bad night at the lathe I guess.


----------



## boxcarmarty

2nd attempt might be better…..


----------



## bandit571

Spent half of last night sitting in the ER. Seems i picked up a small wire in my big toe. They had to numb the toe (YEEOUCH) then go in and cut it out. Now I have sore left foot to go with a right leg that isn't acting right.

Bolt a bolt on a Union #4G's tote last night as well ( just wasn't my night) can't get what is left of the bolt out. Parts will be on the bay in a day or two.


----------



## DIYaholic

BUMMER Bandit!!!
I think you do it on purpose, just for the attention from the nurses!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit owwwww!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry about your mishaps bandit, hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## DS

Thanks guys, they gave him the middle name Valentino because he was born on Valentine's day…

banit sorry about the small wire in your big toe. I guess it's better than a big wire in your small toe, but still… hope you get feeling better.


----------



## DamnYankee

SHOP TIME!!!
Started turning of a bowl for my wife or anniversary is Sunday (17 yrs)
and some other stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Congrats on the shop time!

Oh yeah, congrats on that other thing also!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rob is in the shop?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What are you doing here? Shouldn't you be romancing the "Way Better Half"???


----------



## gfadvm

Update: TS still broke and waiting on the start capacitor from Grizz. Still on my loaner 'puter from my wife but I ordered a new one (refurbished) via my wannabe son in law (good guy). Split wood all afternoon, then drug pastures. I totally forgot it was V Day! When I came in for supper, it hit me when I saw shrimp, gumbo, and homemade blueberry pie. I do not deserve this woman! She's perfectly fine with nothing from me but I still wish I had done SOMETHING. Oh well, this isn't my first offense. Later guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You always have a way of making me feel better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, How do you know it was a bad wire that needed replaced? Maybe it was capacitor or a resister that was causing toe problems…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I can understand these other guys not being around tonight. They all have women in their lives that love and care for them. So what's the reason for your absence???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, My sister in law holds me up as a bad example. When my brother really screws up she tells him he's as bad as me! (the ultimate insult).I think my wife had low expectations when she married me and I don't want to disappoint her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, That's usually the road that I try to travel too. It's safer down here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was here not two hours ago.
I've actually been redoing the Excel plow & salting tracking sheets. I was working all night!!! Not forgetting the "Way Better Half"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i always forget this holiday been single a long time ,did tell my girls happy v day but then they know i usely forget it maybe why im not married did take my youngest to a japaness dinner to eat never been to one they cook right there at your table it was pretty cool ,the cook was tring get out of the shot the blonde girl is my youngest and beside her is her husband to be in april the girl at the end is a friend of theirs








thats me and my little Valentine girl all grow up now


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Thank God she's a lot better lookin' than you are…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that for sure,LOL her mother was a beautiful woman but most of it was only skin deep but this little one has a good heart


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
A fine family portrait!!!
Glad to see you are out and about, experiencing & enjoying LIFE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
where'd ya go???

I may need to do a salting sorte in5.5 hours, so I'm going "pee-pee-night-night"!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh, wha, wher….
No snow on the ground, or falling from the sky. YIPEE!!!
I'm doin' back to bed, oh I better catch the weather on local news.
Then back to sleepyland…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning fellas.

Note to self.
Never tell TWO of my older sons my plan to acquire green wood to practice turning bowls with.
After sitting outside watching them stack the wood I think I can use,
Split the wood I know I can't use,
And stack the split wood they'd split in my firewood shed out back,
I now have too much green wood and have to be very selective of what I take, 
Or I'm gonna run out of room for it all.

Doctor had called me back yesterday.
Blood work brought up something else for him to get on my butt about.
My blood glucose numbers are up for the second visit in a row,
So I'm back to checking blood sugar.
I am diabetic, but have had it under control for a couple of years now.
Looks like I need to start watching that diet again.

I think I'm getting better with the crud I've been fighting,
But man I'm coughing up some nasty crap this morning.
Besides that, I'm just pissed off.
My coffee doesn't taste right.
My cigarettes don't taste right.
I'm ready to get over this crap.

I hope everyone else is doing great.

.

*Eddie*, you just joined an exclusive club around here.
Don't worry, Dave and I are in the club.
It's the beautiful daughters of ugly men club.

*Rich*, when I need to cut something out of square on the band saw,
I clamp it in one of those wooden screw clamps.
If you don't know what I'm talking about let me know.
I'll post a photo.
They're the most useful clamps I own.
I've never used them for clamping though.
I use them to hold things on the band saw, drill press, and for routing small parts.

Well we've got Valentines Day over with.
I haven't heard about any dead Lumberjock, 
So I guess everyone survived.
Now I have to look ahead to next month.
My wife and I have an anniversary coming up next month.
One of the drawbacks to having a loarge family is,
Between holidays, birthdays, and other special events, 
We only have one month out of the year that does not have some kind of event going on that we have to recognize.
I think I'll just run away.
Who has a couch I can sleep on???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I've got a couch, but it'll cost ya…...
I'll need help setting up my *JET JWL-1442VSK Lathe*!!!
That'll mean you will need to bring two strong sons with you.
That won't give YOU the isolation you seek….
but it would sure work for me!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought about it after posting Randy.
They'd all just come find me.
I can run, but I can't hide.

As for the *JET JWL-1442 Lathe*,
I'll send you the address to ship to so I can set it up properly.
You can swing by any time you get ready and use it all you want.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Shipping would be prohibitive.
Maybe Marty can swing by my place, pick it up and deliver it when he goes on vacation!!!
Heck, I'll even tag along for the ride & come visit!!!
Got any plowing to be done, snow plowing that is!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*HEY TOOONYG!!!!*
You been doing pretty good with that scam?
Go talk to this guy about buying some of those wood working plans.
I think he'd be *real* interested in talking to you.


----------



## bandit571

"Honey, I'm HOME!" Just got home from my "day Job", all 12 hours of it, unlike some slackers around here. Had my own stuff to do, and play "Boss" to two other people! Home for awhile, nap awhile, get up, drive 18 miles to go to work. Just another day at the "office".

I need me one of them "Short-timer Jobs" , maybe i won't be damn sore at the end of the "Day".


----------



## bandit571

triiger finger is worn out. Pinky finger is the one that operates the Paslode Staple Gun, driving 1/2 Staples. Over 400 boxes made, with four ( sometimes more) staples in each box. Next time you pick up one of those gallon water jugs, with a blue handle around it's neck, think of me, because I make them handles…


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Who's that tooonyg? I take it that Steve doesn't care much for him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, My water jug has a stainless handle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'd be happy to stop by and pick up that lathe in my travels. I hope you don't mind if the color get's changed from white to green…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Here is my "Water Jug", no blue handle & I don't use it very often!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Cream (off white) & Green would be much better, then my *JET JWL-1442VSK Lathe* would match my *Ricon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Rseaw Capacity*!!! Beside, plain green would make it look like a generic HF unit, not that they are bad but…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Caffienated motivational enhancement slurped…
Caloric chow down complete….
News has been viewed & re-viewed….
Time to jump into my aforementioned "Water Jug" and prepare for puplic appearances!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

To the shop I go!!!!!!
Two days in a row!!!! Should call in sick more often!


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually I am home with sick kid but at 11yo I'm just home for comfort (mom's more than anyone else's) so I get to at in the shop and check on my daughter every on e in a while. We have an intercom system wired from the house to the shop so she can holler if she needs me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to go Rob!!!
How is that bent lamination thingy going, or did I miss it's completion???

Play/work safe everyone!!!

I'm off to run some errands, then it will be shop time for me also…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody can visit tooonyg's page and post Steve Ramsey's pirate video to it. I did…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Awwwww- come on guys! Give *Toony *a break! His hands have to be very tired from drawing all those 16,000 woodworking plans he is selling for one amazingly low price, which are obviously not the pirated work of others!

I wanted to show him he's welcome so I went and flagged all of his posts so people can easily find them and get their 16,000 plans!

I even went to his profile page to welcome him, and I think you should too!


----------



## DS

Hey, looky there its Mr. Friendly guy from the stock images website!


----------



## Kreegan

I let him know my opinion on desserts.

I just got back from Home Depot. Got a forebafore, tubasix and 3 tubafores. Gonna build me a behemoth lathe stand this weekend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good luck with the weekend stand Rich, remember to watch out for the 4 hour limit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want to go halfsies on those plans???

Errands have been run….
Lunch has been microwaved….
Lunch IS being consumed….

Time to surf the interwebby and harrass fellow LJers!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I wish I could install Sketchup on my work computer. Every time I've tried, it just bombs the second I try to start it. I need an actual design for my lathe stand. Since I have a ludicrous amount of plywood, I'm thinking of making a hood to go on the back to catch dust, shavings and the occasional flying chunk of wood. I should actually put some thought and design into that part.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
As you are designing your "hood", please consider that I need one too…...
So don't don't be greedy and use up all your ply, save enough for mine. I'll PM you my address, so you can ship my hood!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I got some lathe stand plans I can sell ya. It's on a CD with 15,999 other things…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just go to my website at ripmeoff.cuz/iwantto and leave me your credit card number…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, I had to abandon my lathe today and go back to building real stuff. You know, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my, sanders and saws, and routers, oh my…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I cleaned up the mess in my shop and won't allow a mess in there ever agian, problem being….
That means I ain't allowed in there!!!

Rich,
Don't buy Marty's CD of plans….
I'll let you purchase individual plans, for $5.95 each!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Everyone else at work left to go to happy hour. I didn't go. Why? Because everyone else at work sat through 4 hours of meetings every day this week, which I refused to participate. They deserve their happy hour.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wife texts husband on a cold winter's morning:

"Windows frozen, won't open."

Husband texts back:
"Gently pour some lukewarm water over it."

Wife texts back 5 minutes later:
"Computer really screwed up now."


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over.
food is getting ready on the stove.
need to stop and fuel up the van on the way to

WORK!

Another 12 hours of babysitting a couple plastic melting machines.

Got the next three day weekend coming up …....OFF!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I haven't been to an "Attitude Adjustment" hour in years! I used to rush out of work on Fridays (everyday actually) for the well earned adult beverage(s) to play pool &/or darts. Many a time I wouldn't leave until 3:00am (they stop serving here at 2:00am)!!! I'm glad I don't do "Happy Hour" anymore, I can't afford it, especially with this WW addiction!!!

Marty,
You initiated that text, didn't you???

Bandit,
I hear ya. I won't be done working my next shift until 7:00am tomorrow…..
Glad I don't start until 6:00am!!!


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday Folks….......!!

I would ask "What's UP?" but I'm afraid of the answer…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, Jeff's here!

I'm off to the shop. Don't take it personally Jeff, I was outta here as soon as the local news aired the weather.


----------



## JL7

My bandsaw only has *11"of resaw capacity* and maxed it out on this cut…....guess what….Hard Maple! Surprise. Probably the biggest cut I've attempted….....using the 3/8" blade from here...

Randy - I'm sure you'll explain why *13" of resaw* is better, so I guess this is a challenge!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Let me tell you about resaw capacity….

Looks like it worked out for you! Whatcha makin'???

This time I really am off to the shop….


----------



## JL7

Randy…..still working on Maple furniture suite for the living room make-over….....it's become somewhat obsessive at this point I have to admit….......the rules, which were made up as I go…..

1. Must be 100% Maple. Except for the inlay pieces.
2. No metal fasteners. Just Maple and glue.
3. Continue to ask yourself…...why does it take so long to finish every project….....

Specifically Randy…..these are slated to be drawer bottoms….....What you makin??


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a pretty fancy drawer bottom you got Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Why do you make such a fuss about goin' to the shop? We all know that you're not qualified to do anything when you get there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Make us something nice tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm happy every hour I'm not at work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Where ya hiding today???


----------



## HamS

been busy, but I am still working.


----------



## superdav721

Working sorry fellers
*Still NO BABY*


----------



## superdav721

Here is what Dave made his wife yesterday.


----------



## Kreegan

It is a miracle that I made it home with all that wood strapped to the top of my Forester. I used 2 ratcheting straps and the one in the back worked loose somehow. It was just hanging basically when I got home. Good thing the front held on tight.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not making anything. Well, I am making progress (slow progress, as Marty so aptly points out) on installing blades in my jointer.

I'm going to need to shim the infeed table of my *RIDGID 6-1/8" Jointer*!!! Not looking forward to that job!!!

Marty,
Since I'm not qualified, can you swing by during your vacation excursion, and handle that for me???

Dave,
I feel your pain, or I will tomorrow morning, as I need to do a salting run…..
From 5:30am until 7:00am. Dang I hate working loooong hours on a weekend!!!

Gotta go, them blades won't install themselves! They won't right???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
You got *WOOD*


> ?
> Do you plan on sharing


?


----------



## JL7

Dave - nice gift…Brass? Copper? Cool….

Rich….Cherry score? Lot's of great wood scores around here….....Great!

Randy…..if you invent the self installing jointer blades, that's your ticket out…...


----------



## Kreegan

Check this out, Randy.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tls/3619869139.html


----------



## superdav721

Construction nail for the stem, 3/4 copper pipe for the petals. I told her my love will last as long as it lives. Corny but good brownie points.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty made wooden flowers, David made copper flowers, and Jeff made HARD MAPLE drawer bottoms. You guys did good. Me, I tried the "dowels on the bandsaw" thingy and I made a LOT of smoke and some charcoal dowels. Back to the drawing board tomorrow for round 2. Randy, You need to do one of these with your new BS and then let me know where I went wrong. The vids look SOOO simple.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Thanks for showing me that CL add! That reaffirms my belief that I got a very GLOATABLE *JET JWL-1442-VSK Lathe*!!! Thanks, that made my day.

Andy,
Can you point me towards the videos???

Jeff,
Marty said he would install the blades, when he swings by to shim the infeed table. To think, and I didn't get/make him anything for V-Day!!!

Dave,
Whatever it takes to keep them happy….

I got one knife installed…..
I may be done by spring, at this rate!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Once again I failed to make the link thingy work  Woodshaver posted "bandsaw dowel jig" last night.


----------



## gfadvm

Second attempt after re reading David and Jeff's instructions. Dang, I think I did it!


----------



## JL7

Andy - nicely done on two fronts…...Cool Tip….I gotta try that…...always looking for new ways to make dowels….AND you posted a link (twice now!) Just remember to add an "ENTER" or two after the photo or link and it reads better….

Use the preview to see how it looks before the post….

Dave - corny but cool….....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff Granadillo base


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I will try that BS Dowel thing-a-ma-JIG….
But not tonight!
Good job on posting the link….
What is that saying about old tricks & new dogs, err You know what I mean!!!
Ironically, I just purchased 3/8 in dowels today. Ok, they were free, but you know what I mean!!!

Time to adjust knife install #2…..
Off by .0002", I'll get it!!! Or should I woory about that???


----------



## JL7

Eddie….Nice family photos…....like William said earlier…...I'm a member too of the beautiful daughters of ugly men club…..

I guess the beards is a West Monroe thing:

Eddie:










Duck Dynasty Crew:










Dave….


----------



## JL7

Randy - I'll be shocked if you can measure .0002". No…..you're good!


----------



## JL7

.0002 = 2 ten thousandth of an inch.


----------



## DIYaholic

OPPS! That was supposed to be .002"!!! 2 thousadnth of an inch. Does that compute better???


----------



## JL7

Yep…..keep tweaking…....001 or .000 is a LOT better…..back to the dungeon! LOL!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Sweet flower…..

Randy, You shim that in-feed table by turning that crank under it…..

Rich, If the wood falls from the forest…er, would you hear it???

Andy, would that be mesquite dowels that you're smokin'???


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, You left that "enter" thing out of my instructions. Maybe next time (if I remember). Randy, I'm with Marty on that shim thing. Is yer crank broke? Marty, I was smart enough to experiment with pine and oak (but burning mesquite would have smelled a lot better). That oak smoke almost ran me out of the shop!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, How do you get your comments all separated by lines like that? Mine are always all run together. As a matter of fact, I'm the only one who doesn't separate my comments by lines. Even Randy does it right!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty the Ridgid JP06101 does NOT have cams for adjusting the coplanality (?is that a word?) of the tables. Shims must be used on the dovetail ways. The shiny cranky thingy is for raising & lowering the table so it can be misaligned for tapered boards. Even I know that!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Hit enter twice to double space it. Then you can click preview to check it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I coplanalitied my jointer just yesterday…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…...must look for a worthy tune…....stay tuned…..


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

This blade setting is getting monotonous and time consuming….
Looks like it is time to head upstairs the the main house & leave the future lair!!!
That is where the cold ones are!!!

Time to close up shop & come up for air, barley, malt & some yeast!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Hey

Marty,

Like this?

Amazing!

Cool!

Wow!

G'nite all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll trump you with some Crowded House…..


----------



## JL7

Here's Jaco Pastorius

Not sure if he's related to Oscar…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You're gonna be a puter whiz by the end of the month…..


----------



## superdav721

slow down
How about behind yo behind your back


----------



## superdav721

Bird land was new to me.


----------



## JL7

Jaco lived a short life Dave….but quite talented….be sure to check the archives…


----------



## JL7

Here's one for the books…most of you remember it….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Marty - this is Crazy…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nancy Wilson can have my heart…..


----------



## JL7

Agreed….

Chris Rea…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to listen to all those as I pass out, err go to sleep.

I need to awake in 4.5 hours tto go salting…..
So keep the tunes coming!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Goodnight Randy….

Good one Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Nice…...........Zep is one of my favs….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought Hollies was a repeat. I must have just looked at it and thought of playing it…..


----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Hell Marty…...you had to play the "Nights in White Satin" card…...hard to top that…...but I'll try

John Fogerty…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gettin' real deep now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, It's 1:30. I'm outta here…..


----------



## JL7

Snap back from the day…........cool vid…Marty…

John Prine…..(for eddie)....


----------



## JL7

Nite Marty….....

Parting song…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## JL7

Thanks Rex…. Good night. enjoyed it….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

guys thats some jam up music ,not a bad song in the mix i was going to say something but got into the music ,loved it music dose the soul good


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, it's good for Ah Souls too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

keep remembering where and when it all started, music from the 50's to early 60's.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How are you doing Eddie?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

doing good Rex ,in the shop working on a coffee table been doing a little walking and starting to get some of my wind back,overall its all good ,really enjoyed the music ,i remember chuck berry he rocked ,a lot of time listen to him on the car 8track , i watched the awards show the other nit and a few of your kin folks won , deservingly so to ,the black keys won and my favorite group won alblum of the year mumford and sons didnt relise they were from England but those boys can pick a banjo and sing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great Stuff Eddie, glad you are doing well.
I'm going to try to get some sleep now that I have had some soup, that usually does it.

Have a great tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Rex .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Seems like a short night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning slackers & sleepy heads,

Luckily I was able to sleep through last nights concert! Awoke at 5:00am, hit the road to check properties at 5:30am. My workday was completed by 7:00am. That was a very difficult 1.5 hours. We didn't have any precipitation last night, so very little chance that salt was needed. However, with temps in the 40s yesterday, I had to check for rivers of ice from the snowmelt and snow that may have slid off of roofs. Turns out it was a nice leasurely drive with nothing to do!!! I like workdays like this, but I do prefer not having to get up at 5:00am!!!

Eddie,
It's good to hear you are getting some shop time & even better that you are recovering nicely. Keep it going!!! 
Remember, follow doctor's orders…
Most of them know what their doing!!!

Marty,
What are you going to destroy today!!! Will there be film at 11:00???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Working on a customer's cabinet. It's a large corner unit that's gonna destroy me before I get it done…..


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys,

Got lots of sanding and finish mudding done last night. This morning a bit more ceiling repair and hopefully, Miss J will be painting this evening. I have a gig tonight so no kitchen work. It looks like I may be mounting wall cabinets sometime next week.

Willie Nelson is coming to Wabash! to the Ford Theater at the Honeywell Center. I went to buy tickets the day after they announced the booking and it was already sold out. I am number 7 on the waiting list.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Cat in the Hat On Aging

I Cannot See
I Cannot Pee
I Cannot Chew
I Cannot Screw
Oh, My God, What Can I Do?
My Memory Shrinks
My Hearing Stinks
No Sense of Smell
I Look Like Hell
My Mood is Bad-Can't You Tell?
My Body is Drooping
Have Trouble Pooping
The Golden Years Have Come at Last
The Golden Years can Kiss My @$$!


----------



## DIYaholic

Age is a state of mind, or mind over matter, if you will…..
If you have lost your *mind*,
Then age doesn't *matter*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Call the EMTs, a doctor or the men in white coats!!! Hurry, I'm experiencing a serious problem!!!
My procrastination sydrome is acting up, or more acurately, NOT acting up….
I'm headed to the shop to try and continue the reinstallation of the blades on my jointer. I wonder if I have a fever???

Enjoy your day & play safe everyone…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Saw 
Les Miserables last night at the Belk theater. While my wife and kids were amazed by the signing I was amazed by the set.


----------



## superdav721

Wow stroll down memory lane. 50's 60's 70's and 80's.
Eddie good to see you gaining your strength.
Gata go lots to do today.


----------



## JL7

Another cold day here….......better stay in the shop….....


----------



## Stephenw

My current favorite…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I've seen Les Miserables a couple of times. I'm a huge fan. I refuse to watch the movie because it can't possible do the stage act any justice.

*Rex*- We're enjoying a good night with some Queen, Heart, even some Tom Waits (my personal favorite) and you go and ruin it with "Be Bop A Lua"?

*Ham*- My wife took me to see Willie Nelson a few years back. It was a small outdoor concert. Fantastic! I am not a fan of the modern country, but I will always love me some Willie!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Cold here as well Jeff, 31 degrees and not looking that good.
Tomorrow is forecast to be better, so maybe I will just have to wait, been 3 days too cold here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I like all kinds of music, and at times, I go back to the roots of it all and play those that made the change start. Yes I do remember those old hits of when I was younger, and I hope the younger guys get a kick out of the "beginning".

I saw Les Miserables on stages and anxious to see the movie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, my blades are installed in the jointer.
Now I need to verify that they won't fly out, when I turn it on….
Marty, can you stand over the cutterhead and watch, to be sure they are staying put!!!

Next up:
Align the fence. In theory, that should be relatively easy….
But, I can make anything difficult!!!


----------



## HamS

Last Sunday Night at the VA Center, The Liston Creek Gospel Boys. I am playing bass on this one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
When do we get to hear you sing?

You might want to grab an acoustic guitar & sing "Ring of Fire"....
Given that you are "The Man In Black", of your group!!!

It's good to see ya doin' yur thang!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Blades installed….
Fence adjusted for 90 & 135….
Tables & fence waxed….
Blades stayed affixed, during test firing!!!...

Looks like it's time I run my first board through my *RIDGID JP06101 Jointer*!!!

If I don't return, send the EMTs!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy my family and I as well as several of our theater geek friends said after seeing both the play and the recent movie say the movie does an exceptional job and in some ways better than the play in portraying all the relationships and anguish


----------



## JL7

Cool gig Ham…...great tune…

Randy - the EMT's are on they way! Hang on…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Are ya dead yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, If you're to busy with the kitchen, I'll sit in on your Willie concert…..


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over

Rough,busy, non-stop 12 hours shift

MIGHT, just might get a little time with the planes, tonight

List of work items: Babysit two injection molding machines, helper one one line needed relieved for her breaks and lunch, make 450 boxes for that [email protected] 4+ staples per box, preform all QC checks on both lines, make labels for both lines, Two other nearby machines had one operator, who neede me to provide breaks and lunch for him.

One of his lines goes down with robot problems, guess who has to watch his other machine? Make the large "gaylord boxes" for all the preform [email protected] 5 per hour. Put away any and all full gaylords, scanning each into the "System".

Somehow managed to get me one break, and a lunch, in 12 hours.

Spent the whole 12 hours trying to put 20 pounds of crap into a 5 pound bag, gets a little tiresome.

Nap was well deserved…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sounds like a rough one! It's over now, so there is a bright side!!!

EMTs NEVER showed up! I could have bled to to death….
Thankfully, it was only a splinter!!!

several boards run through the jointer & all digits still intact!!!. Face planed & then edge jointed. I'm prepping for a base, for a counter/bench, out of reclaimed building lumber. I had do the metal detector thing, then run them through (or is that over?) the jointer. One of them had a fairly reasonable twist. NOT ANYMORE!!! I'm sure my technique (& jointer setup) needs work, but the face & edge are flat & at 90 degrees!!! Who'd a thunk it??? Now I must thickness plane & rip to final width, crosscut to final length.

I suppose I should have a plan with measurements by now, but….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If you plane your face, does that leave a flat spot on your baseball???


----------



## JL7

Marty - he did live….see. You owe me $5.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That's why I throw nothing but curveballs!!!

Jeff,
Looks like Marty had the under & you the over….
I ain't *under*ground & I *over*came my anxiety, about using the jointer!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ham that was great.
I cleared about an acre of small trees and briars. Sling blade broke I had to use a machete. My carpel tunnel is killing me. It hurts to klick my mouse.


----------



## bandit571

Took Big Blue/Green for a test drive









on a chunk of 1×2 oak. Pressed steel toad, er frog, and all. 10-1/4" long. Got a "New and Improved" tote for a second plane.









And sent it across the oak scrap, as well.

Keepers?????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Jeff, I thought for sure he was a goner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Carpal tunnel doesn't hurt as bad when you spell it with an ''a'' instead of an ''e''


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make some doors, BRB…..


----------



## Kreegan

Got my lathe stand started. Smashed my right thumb hand sawing a tubafore and did something to make my left elbow really sore. I'm getting old.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
As *c*lick is spelled with a *c*....
IS "*K*lick my mouse" a euphemism, for sumpin' I dontz want to knowz about???

Bandit,
With all the shavings you generate….
You could glue 'em all together & make sumpin'!!!

Marty,
I love the vote of confidence…
It does my "jointer anxiety" well.
Know where did I put that head shrinkers number!!!

Rich,
You're supposed to *smash* your thumb with a *hammer*, not a saw!!! You aren't a handtool dude are you???

Union Break….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Where do you think I got the wood for a Cheapassed table?


----------



## Kreegan

I didn't smash it with a saw. I smashed it against the edge of a saw horse when my last cut went through the wood before I expected it to. I am largely a hand tool user. The only power tools I use much are my drill and band saw.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit just how many planes do you own?
Randy if it wasnt for my spell check you would think I didnt mak it pass the tird grade


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Does that mean a lathe isn't a power tool???


----------



## Kreegan

Oh yeah and the lathe. I'm seriously thinking of building a treadle lathe though.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Current Census is at 24 planes. Subject to change, of course….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Have any of your planes mated & had little itty bitty planes???


----------



## DIYaholic

Pieces parts for the counter/bench have been dimensioned….
Jointer is up & running….
I'm no longer a jointer virgin….
Plan for counter/bench is being formulated….
Shop is closed up for the day….
Pizza has been ordered….
Cold one has been cracked & being ENJOYED!!! Because I earned it my friend!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I do have three such little planes









Here is one, following it's Daddy around…


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Dave- Call me before you embark on any more brush clearing escapades. I've been there, done that repeatedly. I put a 7 1/4" thin kerf carbide circular saw blade on my weedeater and it do cut some brush fast! Prolly not OSHA approved though. Ya'll kinda had a music marathon while I was gone. We need to get William healed up as he doesn't sound so good. "Puter still MIA and TS still broke.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Years & years ago, I used the same setup (not carbide) to clear the brush from around two oil storage tanks. You know those huge ones at an oil distribution station. They work wonders on saplings!!!

Dinner has been chowed…
What now???


----------



## superdav721

Andy I went out back with a tank of propane as well. My brotherin law was already cleaning behind his house. The briars were so bad we burned it off first then cut down the bramble. Then we both worked two chainsaws. I am needing a area to keep chickens and rabbits. Eggs and fresh meat will be nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a blade for my weed eater that has chain saw teeth…..


----------



## Bagtown

Holy smokes you guys.
Took me hours to catch up.
You have to type faster so I can read this stuff faster.
I did skip the last couple or four hundred as they were just typed waaaaayyyyyy too slow.
Eddie, glad you can still dream of waffles.
Gene hope all is well with everyone at your place.

Well I'm still alive here in the great white north.
Finished my course yesterday.
3 months probation now.
Rented a room in a house for $800. A month.
The owner has an empty garage bay. I asked if I built a bench for hand tools, would he mind if I set up in a corner of the empty bay. He said no prob. So in a few weeks time when I can afford a vice ( vise?) I'll order one and then find some lumber and build a hand tool bench.

I start work on Tuesday, 12 days on, 2 days off.
Split shift.
Start any where from 3 to 5 in the morning.
Drive for three or four hours.
Then go home and the go back and do it again 12 hours later.
Pick up extra runs in between.

Could get busy…

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Didn't you use that on your last WW project???
Well, it looked like you did!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Congrats on the course completion & job!!!
Usually probation isn't necessarily a good thing, but in this case…
It's probably good that someone keeps an eye on you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear it Mike. You'll have plenty of time for wood in between shifts and sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes I did Randy, I cut down the 60ft oak with it, then used it to mill the timber…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike found the interwebz again. Good luck on the new gig. Keep her between the lines.


----------



## Kreegan

Good to hear from you, Mike. Sounds like that job's going to be a real handful. I hope Canada doesn't end up regretting their current all in approach to oil.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

concrads on the job mike ,you deserve it after all you did to get it ,they got a good man ,good luck on you temp shop ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a friend asked if i would go to the auction with him to look at some heat/air units they were selling ,i taged along and while i was there a box of planes went thur i got my friend to loan me some money and picked them up i think i did ok but after i found out how much they all were im not sur but they are mine now either way heres some pic and price i gave let me know if i got taken r not i think i just got caught up in the bidding i let a few go that i wanted but they all went for 100 r more i got the bottem of the barrel i think.
this is a #7 bailey /stanly gave $45 for it








dont know what this one is but its 20 "long i figured it some sort of ole jointer plane got it at $22.50 AND THAT OLD mallet for $5.00








this one is a # 3 bailey /stanly $15.00 








and this craftsman it 17' long for $17.00








and this craftsmanthink its 12'' long $25.00








and this one called a sergent for $25.00 dont know why i got it 








and these two for $25.00 , i had seen some of them used by woodworker on PBS workshop show 

























i know i dont know how to use some of them yet but i will and my friend said i could pay him back when i get my tax return they were to much for me to just leave there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its sat. nite i guess all are out in the streets ,you have to say aint she a beautiful thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Sunday!!!

Eddie,
Becareful, looking at Taylor Swift…...
Your heart may begin to race!!!

I'm a gonna build a base (at least try to) for my counter/bench today.
Whatcha y'all got planned???


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Guys.

Played with the band again last night at an old fashioned gospel sing and church supper and we had a great time. I think I am seeing the end of this round of drywalling, but Miss J has decided she wants another closet since we changed the traffic flow and there is now room for it. I will probably tuen the kitchen walls over to her this evening or maybe tomorrow evening. She does the painting as I am not qualified for that delicate task. (I managed that by really screwing up the paint on a wall I knew was going to have to be redone anyway. I am okay with her doing the paint anyway. I was hoping to get her to think I was unqualified for drywall mudding, but no such luck.

I may actually get some shop time this afternoon while the last of the mud dries. I have to cut an mill some trim boards for the hole in the wall. I might sneak in some work on my amp case and gig box as well.

First to church and then have to drive home the younger boys car who had a little too much with his buddies after work. At least he had the sense to get a ride home!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's certainly easy to get caught up in the moment at those auctions. You have to know your auctioneer and listen carefully to the calls or you can spend more for an item then you wanted too. That looks like a pretty nice stash of planes you got, and you have pilot Dave just across the state line to help you fly them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You've been building that base for 3 months now. I'm glad to see that you're taking your time and doing it right (Haha, scratch the right part).....

Ham, Sounds like you need a little extra church time with all that partying last night…..

I'll be going to my Dad's today for Sunday lunch, then I need to go to Menards for some 1/4'' oak ply to finish up these door panels…..


----------



## JL7

Wow, I woke up to Taylor Swift on the beach this morning…...nice…...

Mike, great to hear from you, sounds like things are as good as can expected, and you got a place to stay…...and a bit of shop space…nice.

Eddie, nice score on the planes, that should keep you busy…

Hope everyone makes it through the day without splinters, smashing or carpal tunnel…........

Off to the shop to finish a pair of maple drawers…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I have to take my [email protected]$$ time….
Otherwise, I lose my membership to the "Procrastinators Club of America"!!!

Also, since I work without a net, err plan, it affords me time to think it through and screw up less!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Welcome back Mike (Bags)*


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one Rex!
Where did you ever find video of Bagtown Mike???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, RCMP files, where else?


----------



## superdav721

Morninig Guys.
Eddie I like it!
Once the plane shaving bug bites your hooked.


----------



## HamS

Marty,

I was partying with church folk, my son on the other hand ….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, You better put an extra 20 in the plate just to be safe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Annalist's are expecting gas prices to raise to over $4 per gallon in the next few weeks. I want to know who told them [email protected][email protected] that I was leaving on vacation???


----------



## Kreegan

I haven't seen the south side of 11 PM no matter what night it is since my son was born. I was in bed a lil after 9 last night. Round 3 the carbon monoxide detector started chirping, so I had to come downstairs and change the batteries in that. Never really got back to sleep after that. *sigh*


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah gas prices are crazy right now. Seems like they go up 10 cents every day. We really need to get rid of every worthless sack of meat on Wall Street. Make em actually work for a living.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - here is most of it so far. Finally getting to the finishing part.


----------



## DamnYankee

Snowed here last night. First "real" snow in two years.


----------



## DamnYankee

Don't know why LJs is twisting the pictures!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, You might want to throw a square on that frame. A couple of those corners don't look right…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't worry about that snow, Randy will be there shortly to shovel and salt….


----------



## superdav721

Rob who is this one for?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
When partying with "Church Folk", do you ever hit the sacramental wine???

Rob,
That is looking great! Can't wait to see the finished project!!!
WOW, Your truck tires have GREAT traction!

Rich,
I'd say I was sorry, but that would be a lie!!!
That's one of the many, many, many reasons why I choose to NOT have kids!!!

Marty,
I was in the truck headed to Rob's place, when I fiqured out….
The snow will melt before I get there!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Dave - making it for our former commander (he hasn't retired just moved to another position). The shape I'd the shape of our Wing patch. It will have two flag boxes inside of it one for US flag and another for the NC flag. The res of the space will be filled with unit patches and badges.


----------



## Kreegan

We've got some ice dams on the roof, so I got the roof rake out yesterday. They should design a workout program around that, cause its tiring.


----------



## Kreegan

That's a nice looking frame, Rob.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whoooo Hoooo!!!!!
I'm going to look at a CL TS! Either as a replacement or a donor for my "motorless" TS. Gotta run before someone buys it out from under me….....


----------



## DamnYankee

Here it is right side up


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those corners still don't look square…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think you'll need to get rid of that lathe in order to make room…..

Goin' to lunch now…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning all you miserable old Phartes.

Working on a plan for a TV Table for a bedroom. For some reason, Grandson and wife want a 42" TV IN the bedroom???

(maybe for "How-to" videos???)

Plan is currently in a secure location ( my head) as I work the details out. Things like "height of top", depth of top ( already know the length) Style of legs, plain or fancy aprons?

Looks like it will be another of them "Cheapassed Table" builds down in the Dungeon Shop.

But, at least i can see WHAT I am working on, now….


----------



## bandit571

I guess that should read "Top of the Marning to ye", cuz the remains of the day will be mine.

"And may the road raise up to meet ye"


----------



## superdav721

Rob it is looking good.
My carpel tunnel has made my right hand useless.
Crap. I have a whole day in the shop.
Guess I'll sharpen tools.


----------



## Bagtown

Rob, that's an awesome looking frame.

Rex, thats my theme song. 

Finally unloaded my car last night for the first time in a month.
Have three tool boxes full of hand tools.
I took my mallet out and played with it this morning.
It was just nice to hold that wood in my hand.
.
.
.


Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

My CL hunting trip paid off. I was able to get a donor motor & cast iron extension wings for my "motorless" TS. Price was a little steep, but $250.00 - $350.00 less than just a descent new motor. I'm happy, as my TS is back up & running. 
There are a few problems though….

I'll go over the problems later, as I've got a counter/bench base to make….


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
That update, regarding playing with your mallet and fondling wood…..
I'm sure you miss your wife, but we don't need to know how you fill the void.
Let's just say TMI, as in too much information!!!


----------



## HamS

Just browsing and resting my back. Overhead sanding hurts!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the video Rex…...it never gets old!

Rob - that's a great looking frame…...looks like a ton of work, but man it looks good…..

Rich - thanks for making me feel guilty for not getting the snow off the roof…...I guess it will have to wait again! It's Sunday and I ain't going to hoof no snow today…....

Dave - that carpel tunnel business is bad news…..and even worse news for a galoot like you. Might have to reconsider some power tools…...........seriously - hope you're feeling better soon…....

Nice score AGAIN Randy…...I need your gig…..work 4 hours a week and buy new tools every weekend…...

Mike - good you get some tool time…...it's good therapy…..........

Gotta glue up staring me down….......Drawer parts:


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Interesting drawer fronts.
Looks like a lot of head scrathin' & figurin' went into them!!!

Hey, I work more than 4 hours a week….
It's waaaaay closer to 5 hours!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, I work that long BEFORE I even get my FIRST break, let alone Lunch. Somedays, I don't even get the last two breaks I am supposed to get.

Usually it is SIX, to SEVEN HOURS BEFORE I can go to Lunch, each work night.

Wanna trade????


----------



## bandit571

Working on Details for a TV Table. All in my head, right now. They haven't said anything about a drawer in it, so..

KISS Rule in effect. i tend to keep things simple. I MIGHT splay the legs, this time around, though. Maybe splay them out about 5 degrees? Easy to do on a tablesaw….Handsawn, though…....might be a good exercise to try.

Imagine: A Galoot building a Table….for a flat screen, 42" TV?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff those fronts are Kewl!
Back to sharpening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, The road rising up to meet ya… Wouldn't that be a speed bump???

Dave, You'll only be able to sharpen the left handed tools…..

Mike, You go ahead and take a moment to hold your wood while we look the other way…..

Randy, Quit looking…..

Jeff, That's pretty slick work on those handles. I'll have to try that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go cut some ply and assemble some doors… BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys….and Randy…..It takes a lot of head scrathin' just to get out of bed in the mornin'.......not as hard as it looks…..just takes time…..

Here's the dry fit:


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have a questionthat I won't bother asking, as your last picture answers my question.

Bandit,
Believe me, I put my hours in during spring, summer & fall….

Dave,
Want me to send you my left handed tools???

Marty,
Don't lock yourself in again, when you test fit the doors!!!

Uhh, microwave is playing my song….
Pizza party!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Alright, I need some help. I built a hole in the top of my lathe stand for the shavings to fall down. I want to put a chute below that to direct the shavings into a 5 gal bucket. I was thinking a pyramid shaped chute. Any advice on how to go about that? Angles? Help! Danke!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Not much to tell.
Still not well.
Did go to the shop for a short spell today.
Tried the dowel jig thing Andy posted yesterday.
Worked great.
I won't be buying dowels anymore. 
Hope all ya'll are doing well.


----------



## bandit571

Rich: Go into the area at menards where they sell ductwork. A 45* elbow, in as large a piping as they sell, should work. You could add a second 45* to the end, to direct the shavings straight down into the bucket.

Dave; Just watch an Underhill episode, watched a Blacksmith forming two kinds of Holdfasts. pbs.org @ The woodwright's shop/current season. In that list of shows, you will find a "Smithy Show" all about holdfasts. Worth the watching. There is even a bench stop to be made!

Randy: Summertime where I work means one thing. Everyone else taking vacations, and me taking their place. Instead of 81 hours every two weeks, sometime gets close to double that! Of course, I do choose to work the "extra" Sunday, since Sundays are DOUBLE TIME pay.


----------



## Bagtown

William, hope you get through that crud soon.
Spring is coming.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Like Bandit said, check the HVAC department for some pre-made sheet metal that might serve your purpose.

William,
I hope you give that crud the heave-ho sooner, rather than later!!!

Bandit,
I end up working between 50-60 hours a week during spring & early summer. I'm on salary, so NO overtime for me!!! With less hours during late fall & winter, it tends to eventhings out. If we have a drought in the summer, well that works in my favor!!!

Back to the shop…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit, headed that way.
I be a righty again tomorrow. I gat these fancy pain patches I wrap around it.


----------



## superdav721

Rich buy a air condition register that goes in the ceiling and use it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm about over the respiratory infection crap.
I'm having problems as of late with my diabetes.
It's going haywire for some reason.
Up and down swings in blood sugar levels for a diabetic causes you to feel like crap.
Went for more blood work Friday,
Now it turns out my blood pressure is also causing concern to the doctors.
I blame it on the recent illness,
But we will see.
On top of that, this crazy weather swings seem to have me hurting even more than normal.

I don't know guys.
Like I said,
I think the recent illness I had just brought me down and made other health problems worse temprarily.
If I'm right, then since I'm about over the crud, everything else should level off soon as well.

Either way, 
I'll get back with the program soon.
Ya'll know me.
Nothing is going to keep me down too long.
I'm too damned ornery to let anything keep me down.
So I am off to bed now for more rest.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Good to see you out and about. Not a hand tool guy so no opinion but I am a big Taylor fan! Jeff, Way cool drawers. I love that pull/handle and may have to steal that idea. William, Sorry you're still feeling poorly. Makes me feel bad that you got that jig to work and I failed repeatedly. Did your dowels come out perfect size and with minimal sanding to remove saw marks? I finally gave up as frustration was getting to me. Still on borrowed 'puter and waiting on TS part


----------



## gfadvm

Rob, That frame is awesome! Jeff, I studied on your drawers (that doesn't sound right) and it appears you stacked different lengths to achieve box joints? Never thought of making box joints that way. As Dave would say :"kewl"


----------



## JL7

William…..hope you are felling better soon…

Andy - that's it….home brewed box joints….not sure it was a good idea, but it fits into the theme of the rest of the build, and it proved to be a challenge, since the TS is not quite dead on…....that's another project on it's own….

Good luck on your TS fix…...thanks for the comments…..and quit looking at my drawers!!


----------



## Kreegan

Ducting is a great idea. I was thinking wood, but that would be a lot easier. Thanks guys!

Hope you get to feeling better, William. High blood pressure and cholesterol are why I'm on the diet I'm on now. Last few blood pressure readings have been normal, which is good. Also down 16 lbs so far. Hopefully you can get your body to cooperate.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff very cleaver draw build there ,they loog great that woods going to pop out when you finish on it

Andy i m big swuft Fan too ,beautiful and can sang

Rob that s going to be a great gift hes going to love that ,very very nice ,get some pic when you give it to him and thank him for his service from youe wood working friends

William im keeping you in my prayers my friend God loves us ornery ones i belive thats the ones he calles on in a pinch

Rich i wish i could help but i have very little know how in the turning area

mike it was good to hear from you was getting a little worried but looks like its turning around for ya

Marty gas is done got high here too seems like they raise and lower it at will ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy everyone,

I had a good, err GREAT day. It didn't go go the way I had it planned, but I ain't complaining.
Didn't get as much done on the counter/bench that I had hoped for, as I spent most of the afternoon getting my TS back up & running. The thing is I went from a 1HP motor, to NO motor, to a 1-3/4HP motor!!! I love upgrades!!!

Sorry yours isn't fixed yet, Andy!!!

Tomorrow I play sous chef for "The Chef". Looks like I won't get much time in the shop tomorrow, but I'll get some.

I need to suff LJs & the interweb and do some TS research….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, thank you. Prayers are always appreciated. All things are possible through the Lord.

Andy, on one bandsaw, the one with the course resaw blade, the saw marks were so bad that the dowel was just unusable. 
Second try, on the bandsaw with the quarter inch Timberwolf blade, at high speed, it was better, but still pretty crappy.
Third try, same Timberwolf blade, slower speed, the dowel was usable, but a little undersize. I blame it on the fact that I was doing quick tests. I did not round the ends well before starting. I simply hit them on the disk sander to get started. This caused a lot of wobble in the feed. If I took the time to practice and get the scrap piece feeding smoother, I think it's very doable.
I think the key is between how fine or course the saw blade is, and the rate at which the stock is fed through. It is going to take me some practice. When I get to feeling better, I'll experiment with it more and maybe blog about it with more definate answers for you.

Rich, I've been battling cholesterol and blood pressure issues for a few years now. I've had two heart attacks. Because of that, the doctors now worry if the pressure goes up any at all for more than a week or two. Therfore, anytime something else effects my health, like this recent bad bout with this crud, everything else gets thrown into a talespin as well. 
The diabetes is a different story. That one is the one that's really got me worried. I've had that under control for what seems like foever. Between losing weight and a good dietician, I got it under control enough before without having to ever take insulin shots. I've been warned though that if I don't keep it under control, that daily shots are always a possibility. Needles don't bother me, but with the tests already being a pain in the fingers, I don't really care to be sticking any more needles in me on a regular basis. 
I have to take my blood tests on my fingers. They advertise these moniters that allow you to test on your arms and such. What they don't tell you is that if you have tough skin like me, you'll never get enough blood from your arm for an accurate test. It doesn't matter how well you can take pin pricks, after a time, the pricks start to feel like 16 penney nails every time you stick yourself. I hate it, and admit to sometimes not checking my glucose levels as faithfully as I'm supposed to.
Also, people don't realize, it isn't the sugar and such that'll throw your diabetes into chaos like some people think. It's starches, like pasta and potatoes that are the worst for you, some of my favorite foods.

Ya'll may notice I'm not resting like I said.
My back is hurting too bad to lie down any more.
It's going to be a long night.
I'm going to find a movie.


----------



## gfadvm

William, So sorry yer hurtin and wish I could do something to make it better. My son in law just got diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and they told him he had to quit chewing. Wonder why that is? I'd probably just have them shoot me! Get better my friend and then we'll compare notes on the bandsaw dowels again. I really want to make some BIG (over 1") dowels. No, I don't have a lathe! And probably not gonna get one.

Jeff, But yer drawers are so cool!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know yall think dose he ever get in the shop and off his puter sometimes
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79793


----------



## superdav721

William you will beat this like all the other obstacles.
Want some yogurt?
Prayers.
Andy sugar. Chew is full of sugar. There is even sugar in cigarets.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Just left you a comment on your 'Loosiana' pine table.

Dave, That just sucks! If it's good, it ain't good fer ya! A can of Skoal weighs 1.2 ounces and lasts me 2 days

so there can't be much sugar there.

Randy, Will they deliver my TS capacitor on President's day?

Niteall.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another snowless night & day is forcasted….
That means, ME TIME!!! It would mean shop time, but I committed to helping The Chef tomorrow, so not really me time.

Andy,
You'll get jiggy with the dowel jig. I'm sure it's a matter of patience & practice.

William,
I hope the pain & "haywireness" subdues quickly.

Eddie,
A well done table.

Dave,
You always provide a tidbit of insight into many a topic!!! Youz beez smartz!!!

I'm hitting the pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall nite


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William. sorry you had difficulties lately. I know exactly how it is.
It's strange that test results have gone haywire much the same as your's. My BP meds are now bringing my BP down to LOW levels, making me faint, so I now have to rotate from full dose to half dose to help stop the LOW.
My taste buds right now are non-existent and I am hardly eating and of course things like that affect the chemo and meds. So now I seem to be in an ever changing effects, of which, I am thoroughly fed up with. 
Like you William, I am going through a lot of this stuff as you are having, and I know how annoying it is and makes you feel. Hopefully this phase will be over soon after meds are changed or adjusted and our body starts to behave.
Just hang in there and be patient.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex.
I know you know what it's like. 
Like you, I just try to keep my head up. I learned long time ago that as ones body goes to crap, it isn't physical health that keeps one alive, it's the spirit. One has to keep their soul alive and well. That will keep you kicking long after the body has went to crap. 
Besides, guys like us have to stick around and stay cheerful as long as humanly possible. We have too many people we are meant to annoy to do anything otherwise.
Well I've watched a couple of good movies, downed another pot of coffee, and now I guess I'll try lying down once more. I'm going to try my best to get out of this damn house again tomorrow. As a matter of fact, I'm going to even if I don't do anything but sit out front and cuss at the cars as they drive by.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Take heart William, Just think we're the pioneers of Pain 
What I wouldn't give for 1 whole day where I felt 100% and could do anything I wanted to do.
You are right, we do have a lot of victims on our list to service, let's go. lol

See if you can get some rest.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...hope everyone is feeling better today…..hey, it's Monday!

Nice coffee table Eddie…....and here I thought you getting some rest…...


----------



## superdav721

Coffee! waitress Coffee!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, yes another day in our exiting lives.
Who knows what the day will bring?
Weather is better here today, so I looking for shop time or I'll explode.
Now coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Stumpers & Grinders,

I need coffee, before I even attempt to communicate….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Put some sugar on them donuts, they're naked…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, it's warmer *right now* that it has been on any whole day for the past few days, this is crazy.
Have a few phone calls to make today. Some people are about to hear words they never imagined delivered in my nastiest tone. My SS check netted me a $7.00 a month increase, my private health insurance premiums increased by $30 a month and on Saturday when I went to get my meds refills they informed me I had a co-pay as Medicare had not paid their share (which I have the extra meds coverage for).
Need to get this sorted, suppose I'll take the UZI and the 30 round clips, that usually seems to make them listen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You don't mind if I borrow some of those fine power tools while you're sittin' in time out do ya??? Before ya go, turn some of them tubafores down on the lathe, paint em red, and glue some rope in the end of them. Put a couple of those in your back pocket…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Chance Marty, I have to Christen them first.
On the phone cal, I am hoping to get Raji again (aka Phillip) as he and I have locked turbans before where he has learned a new vocabulary and he knows I'll not think twice about currying his privates and dropping them into the Ganges.
If I have to go to the SS office, I'll take my ultimate weapon, Sandra without her makeup and in one of her moods. That way, I usually get what I need out of sympathy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Also if I have to go to the SS office, I'll make sure I talk with SS agent La-Treena, as she knows her $hit.


----------



## DIYaholic

I almost forgot that today is a holiday in MY honor….

As the "President" of the "Super Electric Dave" fan club….
& the powers vested in me by the "State of Confusion"....
& the "State of Intoxication"....
I hereby give everyone the day off, to do as they please!!!

Just tell the boss, I said it was so, YMMV!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I live in the state of denial…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
There ain't NO doubt about that!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Morning Stumpers,

My wife has the day off, but since I'm a contractor the only way I get days off is if I choose to forego my monies, and it sounds like Rex needs every dime. So I'm off to work, where I will spend no less than 4 hours in meetings today. I try to console myself with thoughts of how much money I'll be getting paid to sit in those meetings, but it's small consolation indeed. :-(

On the plus side, I moved down another belt notch this morning, the wife made whole wheat blueberry muffins and the base of my new lathe stand is 75% finished.


----------



## DamnYankee

New project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79808


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex hate to hear this ,its another day in paradise ,keep a eye on that blood pressure and am keeping you in my prayers my friend

William same to you ,need you two to keep me in line

thanks Jeff i have been resting as i can this table was almost done before the heart attack just finishing it up but its not really work its more like a relaxation to work with wood

thank for the day off mr president ,i live in that state too
coffee time


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, It's kinda scarey when you use lathe stand and muffins in the same sentence. That's kinda like propping up a corner of the sofa with an Ellie Mae biscuit…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Does the 75% lathe stand, NOT have a leg to stand on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the reason for the muffin Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the clarification, Marty….
I thought it was a man, but it was a muffin, man!!!


----------



## superdav721

Day off? I didn't get the memo. I am at work making up our snow day;(


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm NOT at work…..
Making up FOR a snow day! ;^)


----------



## Kreegan

It has legs, a top and bottom, and 2 sides. No front, back or shaving chute. It's not intended to have a back, though I might put some kind of door or hatch back there.


----------



## Kreegan

This project is my inspiration. Randy you might want to do something like this. He built his on a Jet 1642.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72268


----------



## DamnYankee

Why is it when I go to any project page I cannot see the comment sections?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Why do you insist on adding to my already looooong list of shop projects…..
I'll never get to making any real projects!!!

That shroud looks great! I will need to go back & read up on it. But, I wonder what he does for adjusting for distances between centers??? Definitely, a worthy project to undertake!

Looks like I'll be doing some research for it!!! More interwebby surfinating for me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Perhaps, LJs has blocked you from posting on ANY project, because your skills intimidate everyone…..
I mean, you are the "Shameless - Winner of two Stumpy Nubs Awards"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I would say that you are not logged in, but you obviously are if you are commenting here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm with Randy, Maybe everyone has blocked you…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rob, No Comment


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
See what you've done…..
Even Sir Rex is speechless from intimidation!
NOT saying that's a bad thing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The rescheduled meeting of the "Procrastinators Club of America", has been either re-rescheduled or adjourned….
I arrived late because I put off going, as that IS a requirement!

With procrastination completed, it is time for me to go play sous chef, for "The Chef"!
I'll see ya, when I see ya….


----------



## DamnYankee

When viewing in Explorer I cannot see the comments on Projects but I can on blogs, reviews, etc…go figure
In Chrome I can see it all just fine. Speaking of seeing it all ….Randy put your pants on, Rex stop that, Stumpy you've got mustard on your shirt…


----------



## Kreegan

If you read the project, his hood is easily removable, so he can put the tailstock completely inside the hood for smaller length turnings. I don't know how he handles it if he needs to put the tailstock exactly the width of the hood. Seems like a design flaw.

I'm building mine to surround the entire lathe. Of course that plan revealed a design flaw for me after I'd already cut everything. I made it long enough to take the tailstock off, but didn't account for the need to use the knockout bar on the headstock. I'm going to have to either cut a hole or some kind of access door/hatch.


----------



## Kreegan

Is there anyone more worthless than a project manager? You wanna know why this country has gone to hell, look no further than the growth of project managers in the workplace.


----------



## DS

The Jet 1642EVS is a very nice lathe. 
My Dad has this one and I borrowed it to turn some columns that were 14" x 40" segments. 
I guess I was really focused and getitng "into it" because when I turned off the lathe, I was standing up to my knees in shavings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just watched Woodturning Workshop. Today's episode was on segmented bowls…..


----------



## superdav721

Ted is alive. I just heard from him.


----------



## bandit571

Find your Black smithing episode?


----------



## bandit571

Wood planer?









Random Monday morning Picture show


----------



## DIYaholic

Got a break, from playing Sue, err sous chef!

DS,
The *JET JWL-1442-VSK*, is a muuuuch better lathe!!! Ask me how I know???

Rich,
I would offer a comment but….
I gotta go plan a project!

Ted,
Good to hear you are alive!
Are you well?? NEVERMIND, rhetorical question!!!

Boss is yelling, gotta go….


----------



## DamnYankee

New project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79828


----------



## superdav721

Bandit, yep and I loved it. Thanks


----------



## DS

Randy, it's a "bird-in-the-hand" thingy, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Glad you were able to complete the case! I know you worked hard on the lamination!!! I will check it out later.

DS,
*YES!!!*


----------



## DS

Randy, did you get a more appropriate on/off switch yet? 
I want photos when you have it all set up.


----------



## DS

Rich, I guess project managers do more where I live than where you live.
(I used to be a PM and I had a hand in most every aspect of the job.)


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the top 3 eddie! Nicely done…....

DS - agree on the PM statement…..not all are created equal…...


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys a few hours late.

Life is going on and drywall is going up and old damaged walls are being fixed.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the Dungeon Shop. Whew! Lots of handtool work going on down there. About half a garbage bag of shavings for Igor to clean up.









When you have to "scrub" a plank BEFORE you cut out some leg blanks….


----------



## DIYaholic

My stint as a sous chef is over. Did veggie prep all day. There was probably 4 hours of work, that I was able streched into 7 hours. I follow the same philosophy in the kitchen as my signature line.

DS,
She, the seller of the lathe, had all the appropriate pieces/parts but couldn't get them installed. She included 3 new switches in the sale. I will post pictures, once setup, but that will not be in the immediate future, as I have several other shop projects that are a higher priority.

Ham,
Since you are just getting around to saying "good morning"....
Does that mean you will be staying up all night and working???

Jeff,
But the constitution states, that WE ALL are created equal!!! Now I'm confused!!!

Union Break….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna be *"Rich & Famous"*....
I got the coveted *31,000th Post*, on the Stumpy thread!!!
Ain't no one else able to say that!
I'll bet I can get myself a movie deal or sit-com outta this!!!


----------



## superdav721

that


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What, NO smiley face. :^(


----------



## Bagtown

This n that


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

At last got some times at the shop, so the cleanup, hide and seek, I KNEW I had one of these, surprise - surprise, now where can I put that, when will this ever end?..........refurb.
I'm going to overtake Ham soon getting to making something that's NOT work.
I have taken a lot of "before" pics and long to take some "after" ones. So although I got some time at the shop today, I still have before ones, BUT soon it will be after. 
I was working in Sandra's shop area today, you think women are confused?, it shows there. Sandra has looooong given up doing anything in the shop, must be at least 6 years now. She used to do scroll work and artsy/craft stuff, which she did well, but quickly lost interest. So, not only have I inherited all her tools, I have also inherited all her crap and mess
I don't seem to make much of a dent as I am constantly having to build stuff to put stuff on instead of sitting on the floor. It's going well and I am anxious to get this part over and done with.
Hope William had a better day, David too.


----------



## Bagtown

Looking good Rex.
But you should clean up some that stuff before you try to make anything in there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Yep, quite the mess. I know the feeling! Just think how good it'll feel once you have it cleaned up, organized & can work in the "shop"!!!

You'll get there, just takes time & determination…
I know you possess the gumption to "get 'er done"!!! Looking forward to seeing the progress reports!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It's good to have you dropping by. How's it going in the great white north?


----------



## superdav721

Rex looking good.
Shop time on a pretty day?
Mike have you froze yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I am often experimenting and re-purposing things, usually to find a real cheap solution to a problem.
You all have computers and are aware of the things you can plug in via a USB port. Personally I have always kept any USB attachments to an absolute minimum, being aware that the power feed for the USB comes from you PC or Laptop's power supply, and depending what other items are using the limited PC power feed, it is very easy to draw too much power from the usb port - due to the fact that you can daisy chain 127 USB devices, theory is great, stupidity is the norm. I always use multi USB ports which have their own separate power supply where you can safely use all the ports on the multi-port.
Anyways, I have been using multi, powered USB ports to run other items NOT connected to the computer. Things like laptop cooler, lighting and fans. I have now made use of this ultra cheap system to use on power tools. A USB powered multi-port running lights and fans to light and blow clean the working areas. It works pretty well, you might like to try it.
USB Post Hubs with 4 to 10 ports are cheap. Extension cables if need are cheap. the lights are cheap and last many years. The fans are cheap and have on/off switches. There are cheap combo lights/fans that are cheap too. Might be worth looking into?










If you look real close at the above pic you might notice that I have a fan and a light directed to where the bit is working. They run off a powered hub just like I spoke of. They are only just "twisty tied" at the moment.
Here's some items and prices.








USB 10 port powered Hub $3.62










USB 10 light $2.74










USB Fan $4.32









USB Light $3.59










USB Light and Fan Combo $6.25










USB 6ft extension cable $1.73










USB 10ft extension cable $3.75


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Disclaimer: I usually think about things that Stumpy does not think about.


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from Tucson. Oh, do I ever love that town. 77 deg yesterday. One son lives there and his twin was in town from Okinawa. He was house hunting. Found a nice one that is about 1/2 mile from The Saguaro National forest and 20 minutes from the AF Base where he'll be working for the next 4 years. 
On the way home we stopped by a Ford dealership and picked up a *2013 Focus SE* with a *2.0 LVT engine* and *6 speed automatic*. 
Long day. Tired. Gnite


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I spent a week in Tucson several years ago. I stayed at the "White Stallion Ranch" (where they shot "High Chapparal) and the entire trip was paid for by "Phillip Morris & Co." It was their "Marlboro Ranch Party". ALL expenses paid: flight, accomodations, food, sight seeing excursions, clothing & assorted paraphernalia. Oil skin coat, cowboy hat, camera, luggage, zippo lighter, mag-lite were among the loot that I scored!!! I actually spent four days at "the ranch" and the spending money they provided ($1600.00) paid for a rental car & hotel for the other four days. While at the ranch, the bar opened at 4:00pm and closed at midnight. Did I say that the open bar was an "OPEN" bar!!! Of course, the cigarettes (2 packs a day) were free also. Took a side trip to Tombstone for a day, that was fun!!! This entire trip was one of the best vacations I've ever had!!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene sounds like a lot. Hope your son does well.
Rex what about firewire?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, you don't need to worry about Apple Firewire as the way that I use the fans and lights, they don't plug into any computer, no computer is needed.
If you have ever been out and priced an LED spotlight/lamp, you will find that my solutions is FAR cheaper and has more flexibility. You can also use the USB hub as a charger for tablets, phones and laptops as well as any other device which obtains it's power from a USB connection. Also, and this is important, you can easily make you computer act weird if you plug say a fan into it's USB connector, because the computer think it is something it must communicate with to run something …...bummer, error messages everywhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I like the USB Hub solution. I'm going to look into these. Thanks for the heads up!

My eyes sdbm are starting to become unre sponsive to my attem pt to keep them op oioopwlknm en.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## DS

Rex, did I see a small cnc router in there somewhere?


----------



## HamS

Good Morning
On time this morning. See previous message.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Knotheads & Dustmytes

DS,
I've got dibs on the CNC router. I'm just waiting for the right opportunity to sneak in & steal it!

Ham,
Did ya stay up all night?

I need a coffee IV!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ham that was funny


----------



## superdav721

Randy made the e-mag.
Movin on up!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I was suprised to see that I was mentioned. I would have showered & brewed more coffee! May have even done more work to clean & organize!!!

Mmmm, ccooffffeeee goooood!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy made e-mag


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you see the head on that thing???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Got a surprise yesterday.
I thought everything was closed.
UPS truck arrived though around three.
My bowl gouges came in from PSI.
I did not realize that these things were MASSIVE compared to the tools I've been using at the lathe.
Not able to try them out right now, 
But it did put a smile on my face to be able to sit here are the table and fondle them.
I can't wait to get back into the shop.

I'm off to the doctor this morning.
I checked and my blood pressure and blood sugar are down to normal levels.
Besides a nagging cough, I feel better than I have lately.
So maybe things will be good today.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great news all around!!!
They say size doesn't matter….
We know that is a lie!!!

On the topic of the eMag….
Move over Stumpy, the autograph signing starts at noon!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
So what if I like to s()it, while I a-pee-ze the masses!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Our weather today does not look very good, colder, so that may affect any shop time. Tomorrow's weather is worse and not doubt will rule shop time out.
Wednesday is tests day, followed by chemo on the 20 th (all day event) and post chemo injection on the 21st., so today is virtually my last chance at shop time this week.

DS251, yes indeed, there is a cnc router under all that mess. It's a Shark Pro with 24" x 24" capacity. A lot of the times when I am unable to go to the shop, I play around with the cnc software creating job plans and building up a tool bit database for the bit geometry, then extract the code. This is actually quite a task and one which is not understood by wannabe cnc users.The Vectric design/code software has a learning curve.

I am absolutely fortunate to have a fine collection of tools which I am determined to get set up so I can use them. This has been a whole set of frustration during my illness, knowing what there is (somewhere) in the shop, but being unable to do anything with it. My intention is to change all that, but first I must make the shop ready for my ultimate play area. I want to learn to operate every tool and make things, having done that, I can genuinely offer some findings and advice to fellow LJs, and feel like a better part of the community.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a cabinet job in the shop now that I hope to finish up by this evening. This job has been one pain after another. (and I didn't charge enough on it) They are cabinets that match a 60 year old kitchen. You know the kind, the ones that where built in place. The first challenge was to match the profile. That involved several passes thru the router and shaper. There was even a touch of hand carving on the rail and stiles. The next challenge has been the hinges. These are a 1'' hinge with a half inch overlay instead of the standard 35mm. The problem is the rails are only 1 3/8'' wide. My hardware guy tells me that he has the situation under control. I guess I'll find out this afternoon.
I need another cup of Bailey's…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Remember that Bailey's & spinning blades don't play well together!!!
However, if you are only "finishing" these up….
Have several!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's PBS lineup is ''Woodsmith Shop'' How to build a stylish patio cart…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone has a good & safe day!

I'm off to the shop….


----------



## Kreegan

Good news, William. I'm sure you'll enjoy those bowl gouges. It's a big difference when you step up from those HF lathe chisels to a pricier brand. I need to build a bigger stand to hold the chisels I have from Benjamin's Best and Hurricane Woodturning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta leave the shop and enter the real world. My "day" (and night) job is calling me! No rest for the wicked!!!

I need to make sure we are ready for the next weather event. It is to rain & snow tonight, so a salting run may be reguired tomorrow morning. In preperation, I'll go to our accounts and fill all the salt bins with…
Yup, you guessed it. SALT!!! It is really only a 20 minute job with 1.5 hours of driving, so not too strenuous. Dang, I hate these long work days!!!

I'll see ya, when I sez ya….


----------



## Kreegan

Mike, what kinds of projects you planning on doing with your hand tools? You got a shooting board? I need to make one myself.


----------



## superdav721

I told ya William.


----------



## DIYaholic

My day job is asking more from me!!! Turns out there was more like 2.5 hours of driving on my last errand. Now the salter/truck needs filling. That's 5 minutes more of work & an additional 45 minutes of driving. Looks like I'll have a total of 4 hours in today. I hate pulling double shifts!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Rich,

When I get around to doing some woodworking, I plan to purchase a woodworking vise, then find a supplier for some lumber to build a bench. Most likely will be spruce. Then I plan to make things like boxes, if I can find any old rotten logs, perhaps I'll carve something artsy and bowlish.
Shooting board is one of those things that I need to build too.
At first when I left home I unplugged my whole shop and looked longingly at my power tools, but the more I think about it the more I think I'll enjoy being like Electric Dave and not harming any electrons.

So I went on my first paying run this morning. This first four days, we get to go with a different mentor every day. Had a really interesting guy for a mentor. He has rally raced all over the world. Learned a lot from him this morning and hope to learn more this afternoon.
I was at the shop to pick up my bus at about four AM, and finished at about nine thirty. That was a little longer than usual because of all the time spent teaching me.
I came home and have slept for two and a half hours, now I'm eating and getting ready to head over to pick up a bus again. My scheduled start time this afternoon is four fifteen, but I'll be there around three thirty because I'm still nervous about getting my pretrip inspection done on time, and there's a little bit of snow falling, so the roads will be slippery on the way there.
Randy, come plow this mess will ya?
Got some good news after my run this morning, instead of working twelve days on and two days off, I will be working the coveted twenty one days on and seven days off.
Usually a new guy won't see that schedule till they're here for at least six months.
My wife is happy to hear that.
As well if we want we're allowed to work three of our seven days off if we want to pick up some extra money.

Well, I'm off to drive highway 63. They call it the Highway of death. Have a search on YouTube some time.
I drive slower than most up here.

Mike


----------



## Kreegan

From the Wikipedia article on Hwy 63:

"Between 2001 and 2005, over 1,000 crashes occurred on Highway 63 in which 25 people were killed and 257 others were injured"

Good luck, Mike. Be safe!


----------



## superdav721

God be with you Mike. 
Build some wooden outriggers for the bus. And a parachute for quick stops.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Congrats on the first paying run!

That does sound like a nasty highway! Howz about you rename it from the "Highway of Death" to the *"Highway of CAUTION"*!!!

I would come & plow for ya but, I got a "wintery mix" falling out of the sky tonight, so I'll be "up & at 'em" around 4:00am. Maybe next week!!!

I gotta watch the local news, for weather & then head to the shop….


----------



## Kreegan

Hit Minnesota on your way to Alberta, Randy. They're predicting 4-8 inches here between Thurs and Fri. I am so very ready for spring.


----------



## bandit571

High winds around here, with just enough snow to screw things up

Called off work tonight, heading for the ER, instead. Right hip won't let me walk more than a few steps.

Got the Table top out of the clamps today, and then shut down the shop, until this right leg starts working, again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I'll swing by AFTER I plow out Mike, as he asked first!!!

Bandit,
Sorry to hear you are going to visit the nurses & doctors. I hope the pain eases & all gets taken care of quckly!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed to the shop…..


----------



## Gene01

Be safe Mike. Godspeed.
Bandit, hope it's just a hitch in the old gitalong.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mike (Bags), so ice to hear from you and know all is well and you are doing good.

Bandit, you old hippy,use some flower power. Sorry you have this old fart's complaint, get it seen too man. Best of Luck.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, the high winds should have stopped by now, Randy went to the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Right now, I sitting here watching the snow go by the window, straight line style. Maybe 1/2" of snow. Then, nothing. Five minutes later, another snow burst comes through.

Depending on what go down the next few days, I may have a different job title at work. As for the Dungeon Shop? Until I can get up and down stairs again….


----------



## superdav721

Mike build you a pipe clamp vise.


----------



## DIYaholic

The high winds can resume…..
It is dinner & most importantly JEOPARDY! time!!!


----------



## JL7

Superdav721, Dave Bardin, Dave…...

Where's Electric Dave?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## HamS

Evening Gentlemen,

Well, I was sanding and sanding and inspecting when I hear phone ring. Dad, my car won't start. I guess I should be glad they call. He was a work, not a bar so that is a blessing. He works at Walmart's Tire and LUbe express, but he can't be a customer there when he is on the schedule so I had to go buy the battery so someone else could install it. It makes sense from a loss prevention standpoint, but it is kind of a pain.

I have gotten into quite a routine, get up , coffee and drywall finishing, daily bread work, come home more drywall kitchen etc work, sleep and repeat. On Wednesday night it is choir practice night and Thursday band practice and the other choir rehearsal. We are working on Easter music which is not as intense as Christmas in the demands of hte season, but the music is often more demanding.

If I miss the morning post, it is usually because I would rather spend time with Miss J than you guys, no offense, but …

l


----------



## Kreegan

Got my Lie-Nielsen 16" tenon saw in the mail today.


----------



## superdav721

Ham we understand.
All right Rich


----------



## superdav721

We need pictures


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, That snow came from here. BTW, can you return my trash can lid???

Dave…..

Rich, Lie-Nielsen wants his saw back…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## bandit571

Marty: I did see a lid go by, but it was about 500' in the air. Someone might have thought is was a UFO….

Back from ER. Pinched a nerve in the hip. MORE DRUGS!! Yippee..

Came home and took it out on a tabletop. Got out the #6s ( yep, BOTH of them) and flattened a very wavy top.

Film @ 10:00


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ooh…bandit, a pinched nerve is no joke, very painful. May take a lot of physical (and painful) therapy to get rid of it. Drugs will help ease the pain but it'l need to be worked on.


----------



## bandit571

Well, maybe a 10:00 teaser?









A #6c, planing with the grain, and









A #6, smooth bottom plane. Had to give them equeal billing…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hinges have been identified and ordered. Job has been finished and waiting on hardware to be delivered. Another small cabinet job has been completed and will be delivered tomorrow. Now maybe I can finish Debbie's cedar chest. That'll make her happy. Then maybe I can get back on the kitchen. That''l also make her happy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I sharpened my #12's. I'll be ready to harm some electrons tomorrow on some pretty tough white oak…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The base for my counter/bench is taking shape. Should only be another year or so & I'll have it done!!!

The clouds in the sky are releasing not snow, not rain, not sleet, but slush. That'll make the roads nice & slick once the temperature drops a little more. I'll find out just how slick in about 6 hours. Yea, ME!!!

Bandit,
As much as you take care of & rehab your planes, remember….
To do the same for yourself!!!

Rich,
Without pictures, it just a…..
Saw about a saw!!!

Marty,
I've got an extra trash can lid. I got a 30 gallon galvanized trash can for the future Thein Top Hat & it comes with a lid I don't need. I'll send it to you.
In order to save on shipping….
I'm going to compress it into a small cube, you'll just need to un-smush it!!!

Ham,
Forgive me if I don't take it personally….
I know it's Marty that you would rather not hang with!!!

Dave…???

Jeff…???

I need, err want a cold one…...


----------



## bandit571

Every body go home? Sitting here, waiting on Dr. Feelgood to take effect.

Going to be a LONG night…

Getting a clean-up job ready for igor









This is just the leftovers, you aught to see the floor! Igor might call in sick, tomorrow…


----------



## DIYaholic

My pillow is requesting my presence!
I need to be awake in 4.5 hours, to throw some salt at the frozen slush.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Is there anyway to bribe you to make me the box joint making jig you made instead of me buying the instructions and never getting it done right. It sure would help me in making my boxes I give away.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

Coffee is good, I might actually finish the repairs on the ceiling. At least on this side of the wall. No telling what I will run into on the other side. I seem to be able to do about three or four square feet at a time before my body rebels. It doesn't like to work overhead, whether I am on a platform or a ladder, it goes so far and says ENOUGH!

That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## superdav721

Morning world. You to Rex.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Was that BB?

Ham, 
Overhead work is just plain hard. You have my sympathy.

Any pictures, Randy?

Bandit,
Igor stopped by for a job interview. After looking at the job in my shop, he decided purple walls weren't so bad after all. 
Did the docs prescribe any kind of therapy?

Dave,
Been making any scribes?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Little too much on the finishing fumes the past couple of days I think. It's got my sinuses burning this morning.
Pulled my planer knives and sharpened them last night, and my jointer knives Monday night. I try to make it a habit to have a board in the planer that's just out of reach of the blades when I kick it on for the first time. Last night was one of those I'm glad I did moments. It tried to throw the knife back out. It bounced off of the board a couple of times, chewing it up, instead of trashing the knife, feed table, and what ever else it could find on it's way out of there. I'll start grinding up some more oak today. All y'all remember that 1000+ board feet for $200 don't ya? Yeah I'm still working from it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's PBS lineup is Rough Cut, How to make a laminated bowl…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks. Sorry no pics of the new saw yet. I took it out of the box, drooled on it a bit, then put it back in the box and in the garage. It's been single digits or less here the last couple days, so I stay out of the garage. I also got a collet chuck set from Penn State yesterday. I ordered some more bottle stopper kits and some other random turning kits. Hopefully I can make something this weekend when it warms up to the 20s and 30s.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Gene, that was indeed BB, a response to Dave's call for pictures. Here's one to get you up and going. Beats Rap anyday.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Rex.
She couldn't act but she was the most gorgeous woman I ever saw.


----------



## bandit571

Doc was more of a "Pill-pusher" type. Did get a how-to on the pinched nerve thing.

Igor showed up here, wanting a raise!

Will try to add a bevel to the top's edge, today. Right now, stair steps are a problem…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, but who cared if she couldn't act? I had a full size poster of her on my door.
Some of these young uns have no idea that us old farts ever lived.

Now back to the program already in progress.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

hey bandit, I had a pinched nerve, and was no joke at all. It was in the back on my neck but affected my shoulder and arm and I was in a lot of pain. They gave me pain killers and sent me to therapy where I had to do painful exercises and continue them at home in between visits. It took many weeks for it to go, so when someone tells me they have a pinched nerve, I don't laugh about it anymore.
Hope you can get some relief quickly.


----------



## superdav721

Gene I have but I have not been happy with them. There coming.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello wood be workers,

My salting run turned into a plowing session. Instead of a 1.5 hour salting shift, I started at 2:30am & finished at 12:30pm, grand total of 10.0 hours!!! In the immediate future I will be doing ALL the salting, that means about a 3.5 hour salting run! Reason being, the boss back his salter into a tree & it is out of commission, for at least a week. He tends to do a lot of damage to the equipment, so I don't feel bad when I have an OPPS moment.

I need to eat lunch, return some emails, surf LJs & the interweb….


----------



## bandit571

He just might have hit that tree on purpose? Just to make someone actually WORK more? Looks like "Comp time" vacation coming up?

No therapy for me, just more painkillers. Maybe I can even walk all the way around the Walmart store? 10 pound weight restriction, again. Find out how this will effect my "Day Job" in a little bit. i have to call HR, to find out…

Till then









Look at how that pine shines up….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is late today. Split pea with pork butt, maybe some ice cream after…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'd say that worked out pretty well for him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Them stairs sound like good therapy. Grab a couple of #6's and get walkin'.....


----------



## DIYaholic

It didn't work out quite so well for him. He will be outside, clearing & salting ALL the walkways (by blower/shovel) and hand salting at that, while I drive around in the heated salter truck listening to music!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Looks like we lost Marty again…......

Thanks for spicin' it up here Rex, that never hurts…..

Like Rich said…...bloody cold for the last few days…..at work, we are doing a cold weather test that involves a cattle watering tank full of water, a circulating pump and some aerators that make bubbles in the water….....

The current score is:

*COLD WEATHER - 3
TESTING GROUP - 0*

I probably don't need to explain what happens when the COLD WEATHER wins…......sucks!

But the shop is warm…....back to the Maple…


----------



## bandit571

Just three more weeks until SPRING!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Bubbler systems are used, down on Long Island, around dock pilings. If the water freezes then the rising tide lifts the pilings (and they don't go back down with the lowering tide), then another high tide lifts it some more. As it is salt water, it freezes at a slightly lower temperature than the 32* that freshwater freezes at.

Try adding salt to keep the water from freezing, combined with the bubbler. I know where Ya can get some salt! You may also want to bottle some of Rex's hot air!!!


----------



## JL7

Salt Man…..I mean Randy…....we need to simulate the worst case, so can't be adding salt…....this is kind of gross, but these test tanks would be used at waste water treatment plants and there would be waste water circulating through the tanks.

The reality is, there will be salt in the waste water (plus other bonus material), plus the water temp will be elevated, but they need to operate year round…......

So the cats out of the bag…....We are in the poop business…..


----------



## bandit571

No fear of "Down-sizing" there…


----------



## bandit571

More "therapy", went down the steps to the Dungeon a few times. Top is smooth, and all bevel are handplaned in place. Wood I needed was in the van, but the "better Half" was gone most of the day. Guess who had the van…..


----------



## DS

It's raining in Phoenix most all day so far. About an hour ago there was hail intermixed with the rain.

Then, a co-worker walks into the office with a cell phone photo showing that it snowed just a couple of miles from here. I think it must be hail that accumilated, but it is white and frozen… in Phoenix, no less.


----------



## DS

44th St and Thomas Rd. in Phoenix about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

My mid day nap has ended…
Dinner is digesting…
Mind is wondering…

We are to get 1"-2" of snow tonight, then snow showers all day tomorow.
Looks like I'm a workin' man theses days.

I'm too tied to go to the shop & I need to rest up for another salt/plowing session. As my schedule is determined by the weather, I just never know when I need to start my shift. The weather if fickle that way….


----------



## superdav721

*Dave got 50 pounds of coal!*
I been forging 
Ha hahahahahaha
Sun went down Now what?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Looks like you need to forge a new adventure!


----------



## superdav721

There inducing the baby Friday morning!


----------



## superdav721

Where has Stumpy been?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Does that mean you can come down of the wall???


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Best wishes for your daughter and baby Friday. I'll be thinkin about them.

No joy on the tablesaw. The new start capacitor didn't help. Took the motor out and trying to find a place in Tulsa to work on it.

3" of snow, slush, and mud here.

Refurbed computer is supposed to arrive tomorrow so maybe I can get a couple of projects posted (no boxes!)


----------



## JL7

Good luck on Friday Dave…..A new chapter begins…..and a fresh batch of coal….nice….

Sorry about the saw Andy…..big bummer….Projects, but no boxes…....HMMM

Enjoy the snow, hail, and slush everyone…....we have a fresh round due in tomorrow also…...FUN!


----------



## Bagtown

Hope things go swimmingly on Friday Dave.
We'll be thinking of you and your family.

Jeff- (plus other bonus material) - I hope you didn't get too big a bonus at Christmas….
I used to machine parts for a company that made air bubblers that were so fine a bubble it actually worked microscopically to make water with extra oxygen in it. If that makes any sense..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags, I do get it…..we make fine bubble rubber aerators…..they look like a frisbee but have thousands of perforated holes….the smaller the bubble, the higher the oxygen transfer into the water for the least amount of energy consumed…..the oxygen keeps the micro-organisms (bugs) alive so they can eat the poop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Are you responsinle for making the "bubblers"....
or the "bonus" material???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning anyone.
I'm up early as I have test appointments today, the first is at 9:00 am, so I nee to leave the house by 7:30.
My duaghter and granddaughter cam by yesterday evening and I cooked a large chicken curry for us all, they got to take home the leftovers.
I plan to stop by HD on my way back fro appointments and check out the 50 cents pile for some lumber I can use. If I can get some, then I'll start building some shelves to stack the hardware items I am finding - that will be a great help.
Weather forecast for today is not bad, tomorrow not good, which is OK because I'll be having Chemo, then Saturday and Sunday looks like 2 days of better temperatures, just what I need.

My thoughts will be with you Dave on Friday, hope everything goes well.
Hope everything goes well for my LJ friends here too, including Randy.


----------



## superdav721

Rex if you don't mind. Can we get an update on your status. 
And thanks guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning to you too, Sir Rex.

Dave,
Have you purchased the cigars yet???

Didn't get the expected overnight dusting of snow. More snow forcasted for this afternoon, but we'll see if that materializes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sure, Dave, anything you need to know, I don't hide anything.
Currently I am pretty much in no man's land, the Chemo I am on now has stopped working and I simply can't afford to go on the one they want me to go on (the 4 pills a day for $2,800.00 a month co-pay), so I may go back to previous Chemos that also ceased working in the hope that they might start working again.
I have lasting side effects for all my different Chemos, the worst is to the nerve damage to my feet where it makes walking a balance problem. I can take all the other side effects as they come and go, right now I am having a problem with food because all my tastes have gone.
I'll now more after the tests and the scheduled doctor interview Friday where I should also have another Chemo session of their choosing.
I have good days and bad days, times when the weather prevents me from going out of the house and times when side effects prevent me from going out of the house. I can't really plan anything because I can't predict how I will be at any given time. The work I have managed to do at the shop, although not really interesting, is going to be of great help so I don't have to struggle doing things that I used to take for granted.
I spent a lot of time making plans for different projects which I never know if I will get to make them, but it does kill the boredom.
Will have more info on Friday.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hello to all the Nubbers! Been several thousand posts since my last visit, so I'm getting to the bottom.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shame on you Smitty, you'd better have a good excuse or we'll sic Randy on you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to pick up a CL find….
A 2 gallon C'man shop-vac.

I'll be back…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kinda like going to confession. "It's been 1,400 posts since my last visit…"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Smitty, I'm sure Marty will work out a suitable penance for you to complete. Stiff upper lip. 1,400 missed,that's a huge number to get absolution for, and the Pope is quitting, we suspected there was a reason, now we know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not much to tell.
Since it was sitting there in my way, I came up with a good use for the old lathe with the bent shaft.
I'm working on that in tiny spells as I'm able. 
I'll show it when I'm done with it.

It took three days to do it because of the short spells I'm able to stand,
But I turned my first successful bowl.
It is small and doesn't look like much,
But a huge accomplishment for me.
I have pictures of that,
Will post that as soon as I feel up to it.

I think of the gang often,
Kind of depressing for me lately to get on here when I can't do much,
So I've been killing time instead catching up on The Walking Dead and Sons of Anarchy.
I hope to be more attentive in the near future.

I finally beat that crud mess I had.
It still has me short of breath a tad, but I'm on medicine for that too.
My blood pressure and blood glucose levels are back under control as well. 
That is the good news. 
The bad news is I don't know what's wrong with my back.
Since I have recovered from this recent illness battle, 
I'm having pains that hark back to the days when I was confined to the wheel chair.
The doctors don't know what's wrong and won't know until the end of March when I take a new MRI.
They say more meds will help.
From experience though, I know what will help.
It'll just take me some time to adjust to a new level of pain if it doesn't subside. 
Pain is the story of my life.

Anyway, the problem that worries me is not the pain level.
My one good leg is experiencing numbness now on a regular basis. 
In case is isn't obvious, that is not a good thing at all.

My spirits are not down at all though.
These are obstacles that God has placed before me for me to overcome,
And I will overcome because all things are possible before the Lord. 
My prayers help me cope and I appreciate the prayers that I know will also be going out from my friends. 
There will surely be brighter days ahead.

Anyway,
I just thought some of you might like an update on my current status. 
There it is. 
I hope this finds all of ya'll well. 
Ya'll take care, and I will try my best to give ya'll a post or two real soon. 
I love you all for being there for me when I need to vent or talk about all that happens.
It helps just to be able to talk freely without judgement.

Ya'll take care.
Keep everyone in line and love the ones who you care about like it's your last days on earth.
It just may be.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning, to ye! The remainders to meself. Unloaded the apron stock this morning, BEFORE the van left for the day.

Ebay's fees are paid off.

Might get a nap in before going to the Dungeon Shop

Machines ran good last night, right up until 1/2 hour to quitting time. Lost an injector heater, half a part froze off. Theyw ill have to "split" the mold to get at the bad heater, replace and restart the machine. Just hate when that happens. All I had to do that last half hour was clean up, and then go home. Got the next two nights off, too…


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers…BRB…gotta go keep Jeff in business…


----------



## gfadvm

Rain, snow,ice,mud here.

William and Roger, You guys are both in my prayers and I continue to be inspired by both of your attitudes and sense of humor. I was getting pretty down about my petty problems and you guys made me stop and "smarten up"! Thanks

Dave, Keep us posted on the birthin. We'll all be on pins and needles tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Hang in there, you'll be back to abnormal, quickly enough.

Rex,
Hope all goes well with your test…..
Did you study???

Andy,
Yeah, my TS dilema seemed trivial, compared to some peoples real problems.

Seems I have another TS dilema to sort out. I have two TSs and one motor, my original C'man 113.298030 and a "newer" 315.228940(?) Which TS to use??? A little research & a LJs post, should help me to sort it out. Not really a dilema, more of a quandry!!!

I'm off to the shop…..


----------



## Gene01

Rex and William, Ditto what Andy said. Hang in there, guys!
Dave, You can relax soon. Long wait, huh? Bet it was longer for Momma. It'll be worth it. Say hi to the new Momma and young'un for us. 
Got about 2" of the white stuff last night. 28 deg. now. Wind's blowing. Bitter out there.
I cut two stiles way short yesterday, so I quit. The board stretcher's broke so gotta go make more. See ya later.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: These are what my aprons will be made from









Not the fanciest, right? Just some old Sycamore, is all. Got a few items cleaned up, this morning









Can't wait for the BLO to hit this stuff….


----------



## superdav721

Rex And William. You two are the strongest guys I know. To you I bet that is not so. Yes it is a roller coaster ride. But you still keep truckin on.
I do see it under my own roof as well. I have a child with Lupus and my wife has major issues. They to take it one day at a time. The child with Lupus looks at death with the eyes of an elderly person. It doesn't scare her. Shes 19.
I got socks older than that.
What I am trying to say is place it in his hands and love your friends and family.
Ok back to work.


----------



## superdav721

Yo Smitty


----------



## Kreegan

I'll be pulling and praying for you, William and Rex.

In the words of the immortal Mormon philosopher John Hall:

"When life gives you poop, make poop juice!"


----------



## DamnYankee

Hang in there all you all, even Rex and William


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
You said earlier that you were keeping Jeff employeed and would BRB…
Did everything come out OK???

Rich,
That sounds like the "runs"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm blaming JEFF for the decline in the level of conversation today!!!

I need to go and unstick my glue-up from the clamps….


----------



## DamnYankee

Every thing came out fine, thanks for asking Randy. 
I later went to lunch and tried to find some "bonus material" for Jeff as well.


----------



## DamnYankee

So I and teh tech director for my kids school met yeaterday evening to discuss the set needs for our upcoming spring play…Grease.

The major set piece I need to build is…...(drum roll please)......Grease Lightning (the car). Actually I need to build two of them, one that looks like $#!+ the other that looks … well … like Greased Lightning. Any idea on how to make a "full-sized" car out of wood? I say "full-sized" because while it needs to be larger than the proverbial bread box it does not need to be the size of an actual Buick. I have no idea how to do wheels that will look like wheels. Oooh….and the choreographer says the kids will be dancing on the hood.


----------



## superdav721

Rob build a frame out of 1 by 2 and use casters on the frame so it can be moved on the stage. The tires don't have to be real just round and black back ground for shadows. Highlight the tires with white walls so they stick out. Pie plates for chrome hubs. Tin foil for bumpers. Everything else out of ply and glue.


----------



## JL7

Rex and William - same sentiments here - keep up the fight…....I was thinking all the poop talk would cheer you up…...we'll keep trying…..

Thanks for the donations Rob…....Randy donates frequently just by adding his posts…....

Analysts predict that the future poop market is sound…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Here is another "job security" posting for you!!!

Rob,
Glad you are able to sit down "on the job"!!!
Set Design & Build = Duct Tape!!!

I got my clamps unglued. I next need to butcher a leg assembly. Then edge profile, sand, finish, attach leg assembly to the counter/bench and finally install the whole unit. Completion should be sometime this decade!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The Green Mountain state has recieved over two feet (24") of snow today! Thankfully in was ALL deposited IN the Green Mountains and NOT in the Champlain Valley!!! We got just a dusting, not even enough to measure, let alone require me to do anything! I like it when that happens!!! Keeping an eye out for a Nor'easter, for Saturday night/Sunday. They're predicting less than 6" of the dreadful white stuff. Time will tell….


----------



## Kreegan

We're sposed to get snow overnight. Seems to be predicted at anywhere from 1-8 inches depending on source. Think I'm going to work from home tomorrow regardless.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Spent the last two days rewiring the shop. I only got electrocuted once.

I replaced the old sub-panel in the shop with a modern breaker box, added a bunch of new circuits and ran new lines for the two cyclones.

I also have been installing the homemade duct work, setting up the Franken-Collector and getting ready to film it all. Mustache Mike spent all day wiring yesterday. I paid him with a foot long veggie sub.

*Arlin*- I would love to help out, but I won't have time to make it for you any time soon. Sorry!

Did someone say "poop juice"?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Enough of this chit chat. I have work to do!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You know what they say….
NO pictures (video), it DIDN'T happen!!!


----------



## HamS

Randy,

When we did Grease we had a real car body. The motor wasn't in it, but it could have been. We have a loading dock, but it still took ten good size strong backs to get it in the theater. It was a 65 Mustang that the local votec had for theirr bodywork classes. Looked great on stage.

just puttering around same o same-o. CHoir pratice tonight and band practice and then work on drywall in the AM.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys, Just got back from tests and blood draws.
It has been one fine screw-up today, first my appt. was and hour late, next they brought in 2 nurses for training which made the process 3 times as long, then they could not find ANY instructions in the system as to where the blood work and testing data should go, there were NO entries there at all. So if I am supposed to have Chemo tomorrow, I can't have it without tests and blood work data. Then to end my screwed day, I called by HD and they did noe have one stick of 50 cent cutoff lumber, so I came home.

Thanks for the kind words for William and myself, I have to tell you that there are others with similar situations that keep it all to themselves and are not open out it. William and I get a lot out of the off topic area because when we can't do things ourselves, we enjoy them being done by proxy. We. and others are invited into your worlds of productivity and associated triumphs and failures, which is just like being there.
Your acceptance of our situation and encouragement for what we achieve, is such a boost, and the difference between a bad day and a really, really, God awful bad day. This little corner of the site where we all gather and an area which pure wood maniacs despise, is a God send for people like us who maybe can't "grow the flower", but can smell and see the blossom.

We ALL have bad times with injuries, accidents, ailments and other things that make us non functional at times, but that does not mean we ALL cease to be disinterested in our chosen hobby or craft. We are also concerned about our fellow beings, and especially those of the LJ family, they are dear to our heart, they share our WW dreams, some even star in WW dreams we have, but we have pills for that.
William, myself and others have a myriad of problems to get around when it's shop time, which unfortunately makes some of our projects, however simple, long term commitments, we cannot produce volumes. I'm sure William will write a book about all this (lol) and I encourage others to "come out of the closet" with their ailment problems as we have no judges, only friends here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Rob (DY), is the set builder…..
But I'll pass that information on!

Rex,
You are positively upbeat! It must be the Brit in you, that keeps that upper lip stiff! Stop giggling everyone, I said LIP!!!

I'm off to mismeasure & mangle some wood….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I finally finished the work on the bent shaft lathe.
I turned it into a buffing station. 
I have no pics.
Maybe tomorrow if I can get back over there.
It isn't much, but at least it makes use of a now otherwise useless tool. 
I will soon be off to bed.
Normally, I don't take my pain meds as prescribed.
I take them only when I have to. 
Lately, I've been taking the prescribed dosage,
And it's keeping me kind of loopy.

I called Eddie and talked for a while with him this evening.
It was nice to talk to someone besides myself.

Ya'll have a good evening.
I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex and William - not are you an inspiration to me but in recent months I used both of you specifically and generically for my uncle. He has always been a bit of a handyman but recently had to have finger tips and below the knee amputations. He was all set to give up on his handyman/woodworkingness and I told him about you two specifically and guys like you and others. He is now learning to adapt and is keeping up the addiction/hobby. Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Showed HR people my "release" paperwork from the ER. I had to do some fast talking just to be allowed to work this weekend, whew! I have a 10 pound lift restriction. Just exactly how much does a Bostitch 1/2" weigh, anyway? I use it to make about 400 boxes ( give or take 25) each night. At four staples per box, pinkie finger gets a little tired. That is the trigger finger I have to use.

Learning all about "Better living through "improved" chemisrtry, Like Tylenol III/Codene!!! The only way I can move around right now. "Boo-Coo Doped up" as we used to say. I can walk all day long, or I can sit on my ass all day long, but when I go from sitting to walking…....More like a hobble. Takes awhile for the walking part to return. kind of rough at work, with all them computer checks I have to enter for QC stuff. Can't help but sit down. Then about have to ask for a Towmotor to get me back a-walking. SUCKS!

I did a wee bit of shop work today, and have a few things in the clamps right now. Almost time to change them out..


----------



## bandit571

maybe a few looksees from the dungeon shop?









Four aprons and one still need one tenon cut. The rest took maybe 45 minutes to do, by hand. Got two leg assemblies in the clamps









Yeah, yeah, some glue is running down an apron. But it is on the inside side of the apron.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, so pleased you managed to get your uncle's spirits up. Old farts need to know that they are not helpless and "finished". Back it up with encouragement, it works.

Bandit, watch yourself, you will be surprised how a 5, 10 or 20 lb limit weighs with things. Be sure you don't exceed the limits like I did, it does not work.

I'm pretty sure everyone has heard enough of my workshop woes and finds it puzzling.

The "shop" started it's life as being a pace to garage gardening tolls and whatnot. I had a small Kubota tractor with a front end load which I did a lot of clearing and leveling work around the house area. It was also meant to be a place to house our travel trailer which we lived in while the house was built, we never did ever get use the trailer for anything else. We eventually gave it away to a grandson.
In 2006, when I was considering a hobby, the availability of the shop made sense and I started to plan a large part of the shop to use for woodworking. That being said, I had never done any other woodworking that making fences and such for the yard, so it was going to be a heavy learning experience to make things that did not involve "yard carpentry".
Then 2007 hit with the cancer and had surgery, I was in hospital quite a while at different times. As a booster, my wife bought me a lathe to keep the hobby interest up, she also told everyone that WW tools etc., were great gifts for me. By the end of 2007, it was impossible for me to carry on my regular job, so an unplanned retirement was in the works.
Of course all retirement gifts were WW stuff, plus holiday and birthday gifts after that too., so basically they all got deposited in the "shop" for later when I was able to start my hobby. In addition, ALL the "brownie dollars" since, I earned via Amazon (we buy most of our household goods there as they are delivered at a good price) were spent on WW tools and stuff from Amazon. (freebies).
2008 brought me a broken ankle and a 9 month leg in the air ordeal ending with surgery and metal implants. 2009 brought me an Aneurysm and surgery, then drug poisoning, which I had ICU and treatments for and 5 more hospital stays - about a week for each one. 
When I thought I was getting mended, along came 2010 with a pinched never in my neck that affected my right shoulder and arm, very painful and a lot of therapy to fix.
2011, 2012 brought several different types of Chemotherapy because they worked for a while, then changed to a different one. All these different types of Chemo came along with their own side effects, which at times turned me into a veggie, sometimes a carrot, sometimes a string bean, but mostly into Leeks and Peas. ;-)

So why am I telling you all this?
Well, I have a great shop, full of tools - most never used, most of which have just been parked there for a long time. I ache to be like you guys who can access and use your tools, and I am slowly working my way to that end by making access tolerable for me, even when it is necessary to use a wheelchair, although lifting and moving things is a huge problem - but I'm working on it.
So in some ways, I am the luckiest SOB with all the tools LJs dream of, but in reality I am also the SOB who has been deprived of using them.
If you have no tools, you can dream, if you have little or so-so tools you can make something, but to see what I have and not be able to do a damn thing is mortifying.

My plan is to make the shop *ME* usable, learn, touch and feel all the tools and make some nice projects, which will such a triumph assisted by my LJ buddies. Thank you


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex….thanks for sharin'.......I really can't imagine not having the shop time. I have a crappy day at work and an hour or 2 in the shop seems to chill the day….....hope you can find some projects that suite your situation…...even the simple stuff is good…..


----------



## gfadvm

Roger/William, Keep on keepin on. You guys keep the rest of us humble.

Got my refurbed computer tonight!!! My wannabe son in law put all my pics and stuff in it and got me checked out on it . And got me a bargain price!

Now if I can just get the motor fixed in my TS…...


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy…..good you got a computer now…....project posts??

A bit more progress on the drawers today…..glue-ups are done…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Counter/bench has an apron….
Progress was made on the leg assembly….
A little profiling & the leg assembly will be ready for glue, tomorrow….
Shop is closed up for the night….
Cold one being enjoyed!!!

A dusting of snow this evening & a little more possible overninght….
I may have a salting run in the early AM!


----------



## JL7

Randy - is the counter/bench going to be the main workbench? No pics? Did I miss the pics on the new TS?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, you do some pretty precise work that always looks good. Not surprised that you shop time can take away the stresses and strains of today's business world.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, it's real simple, if William and I can make it, so can anyone else.

Glad you got the 'puter , now how about you having a refurb. lol


----------



## Kreegan

Keep your chin up, Rex. You'll be able to use your shop and make stuff that'll put Randy to shame someday soon. You already put me to shame, not that that's much of an accomplishment. ;-)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks, Rich, but I'm not into putting anyone into shame (although in Randy's case it would be awesome), all I want to do is show something half decent that I can claim to have made.
Rich, the only shame you have to bear is that measly 5 cents you donate to the SS cause.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey!!!
I was put on this earth to make everyone else look good….
Considering this crowd, that ain't an easy job, but I do it quite well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I haven't posted any pics of the TS for two reasons….
1) It is a hassle to get pictures from my phone onto LJs.
2) The TS is still in the back of my "Cute UTE"!!!

The counter/bench is NOT a "WW Bench", just a counter really, but bench does sound better!!! I will be building a bench soon, as in sometime this decade!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Pull your drawers up…..

Andy, You're half way there…..

Rex, Rub some dirt on it…..

bandit, I'm sending you some sleet…..

Rob, It sucks to be you…..

eddie, Where's Ted???

Ted, Where's eddie???

Mike, I'll get back to ya on that…..

DS, Programmers are in a race with the Universe to create bigger and better idiot-proof programs, while the Universe is trying to create bigger and better idiots. So far the Universe is winning…..

William, Party on Dude…..

Randy, Don't stick the tubafore in the blender…..

Stumpy, Can I have a raise???

Rich, Stumpy said you could have the day off…..

Ham, Good morning…..

Gene, Wanna buy a board stretcher???

Dave, It's showtime…..

Yo Smitty


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'll try to take pics tomorrow and post at least one (if this new 'puter works like the old one). You even used those cool "box joints" on the case. Nice!

Now if I can just get this new 'puter to rip some lumber til the TS gets well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ask and you may recieve:

bringing it home:









Not a leg to stand on:









The issue at hand is which TS should I keep? My original 113.298030 or the newer 315.228490???
More than likely, I'll pull the cast iron table extensions from the 315 and install them on the 113.

The 315 TS also came with a mobile base. Now what can I do with that???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

One of the first gifts I was given was a Milwaukee 12v drill, which during the course of events I have not used much, now 5 years later, I find the battery is beginning to act like an old fart and go slow.
So, today I started looking around for a replacement battery and almost pee'd myself.









*The batteries cost $37.95* a pop and I was considering getting 2 if the price was good, - it wasn't.
So then I started nosing around and found the deal de resistance.

*For the Princely sum of $79.99 you can get;*
A Milwaukee 12v L-ion Multi-tool w/attachments (individual cost $68.95)
A Milwaukee 12v L-ion Drill (individual cost without battery $68.68)
2 Milwaukee 12v L-ion batteries (individually cost $37.95 each)
1 Milwaukee 12v L-ion Charger ( costs $24.99 each)












































*That Booty adds up to $238.53. Would you pull the trigger at $79.99 ?*


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know anything about that Milwaukee line, but if the reviews are good, I wouldn't pull the trigger….
I'd enter the launch code!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, Milwaukee tools are up there with the best, often overlooked. Go ahead and check reviews, you'll like what you see.


----------



## DIYaholic

A salt run may be required, in the early AM, so it's a night & I'm calling it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Rex and William you two help me keep things in perspective ,and a inspiration of what a human sprite is all about i keep you in my prayers and i know he hears prayers ,talked with William a while to day it was good to talk with and knew how to pick up ones spirit by just a conversation of understanding we are our brothers keeper and i see it here all the time i know its seem all like BS and nonsense but sometimes thats just what a person needs ,for you REX and William to have faced all you have and still have a wit and smile its is a strong spirit and give me strength all the time so thanks to all of you make the world a bit warmer and not so dimly lit .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i been looking for Ted to show up ,Dave had conversation with him and that the last i heard .may have to send the Chicago boys out to find him

Jeff thats really nice build , looks clean and crisp thats some fine craftsman ship like the design on it to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy its just another day in paradise 

Mike i am thankful you got that Job anybody that drives thus a record breaking snow storm and never said quit ,they have a hell of a good man working for them my hat off to ya


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, for whatever William, I and *others* have faced, the youger guys out there must be made aware of what can happen and that future plans need to take notice of these veiled instances that can, if not catered for, can at some time. interrupt your hobby. In the light of this, one can make plans and arrangement that will have much less impact on your hobby later in life. Become a Boy Scout, be prepared.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning guys,

I think the drywall and ceiling repairs may finally be finished this afternoon. I think I might have been better off just putting up a new sheet of drywall than trying to repair this. Learning happens all the time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- I think of you whenever I eat leeks and peas.

Milwaukee is a good brand, at least it used to be. Hard to tell nowadays. I used to think Porter Cable was a good brand. But when it comes to cordless power tools they all seem to suck. My PC cordless drill took a dump while driving a drywall screw. The lithium-ion batteries are already losing capacity on my PC reciprocating saw and the cordless circular saw from the set wouldn't cut a 2X4 on a full charge when new.

I'm gonna try and electrocute myself again today. Then film.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning sleepy heads,

My loooong workday is over, it lasted an entire hour! I didn't even have time to brew coffee, let alone drink any before my salting excursion. I will need to refill the salter and spend some time in the work workshop, but not too much.

I'm getting real tired of playing "musical DC hoses", moving DC hoses from machine to machine SUCKS, err so to speak!!!

ohhh, coffee is done….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That's my problem right now. I have plenty of blast gates, just not enough hose…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I don't think anybody makes a good cordless anymore. They try to put too much torque into them and it just eats up the batteries…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, *WAKE UP*, We're having a baby today…..


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday…......! Finally…....

Got to fire up the snowblower before the 3 mile work commute…..it took an extra 3 minutes or so to get to work…....

Rex - I have a set of 12v Li-ion Makita tools…..they are handy but REALLY lack the power of the 18v stuff….just my 2 cents….

Marty…..I didn't know you were expecting? Kind of scary for sure…..

Randy - I agree….the older saw looks better than the new one….plus hauling another saw down the steps sucks…..I know….

Dave…..looking forward to the big day….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex said, the youger guys out there must be made aware of what can happen.
I preach this into the ground with my boys, and anyone else who will listen.
When I had that wreck in '99, it was not my fault. The officers who were on the scene told me later that there was not one thing I could have done different to effect the outcome. 
The thing was, I was in the prime of my life. I was a strong man, no aches and pains, worked every day and made good money, Life couldn't get any better. Then in an instant it all changed. I spent the next couple of months in confined to a hospital bed in a brace that allowed no movement, while looking up at the ceiling trying to figure out what went wrong. 
I had to relearn how to walk, how to use my right arm, and how to live with pains that I'd never experienced before in my life that I was now experiencing on a regular basis. Against doctor's orders though, I was determined to go back to work to support my family. I did, and that turned out to be a big mistake. All I knew how to do was turn wrenches. So I did. I got back to making a living and, although with a nagging pain, made a decent living again. 
Then in '03, due to a slipped disk and a need to finish a transmision job on a Lincoln Town Car to pay the bills, I put myself into a wheel chair again for the next two and a half years. That resulted in depression, weight gain, heart attacks, high blood pressure, diabetes, and two different doctors telling me that I was dying and there was little I could do about it. Oh, and they also told me for the third time since '99 that I'd never walk again. I almost let that bout take me. Stubborness and family support was the only thing that kept me alive.
Eventually, I found wood work. Since then, that has been what has kept me going. You see, I've been in the mental institution twice for depression and suicidal tendancies. Those quack doctors and medicines they pushed on me helped little if any. Wood work though has become my therapy for my depression. That's the reason I get so down now when I'm not able to get into the shop. That brings me to my other point, but allow me to finish this one first.
Any young people that may read this take note. Your life as you know it can be snatched out from under you like a rug at any moment. Don't waste opportunities. Live life like it actually counts for something. Do not ever think that there is always time to do it later, because it may not be. None of us are guaranteed tomorrow. I'm not dead, but I live every single day in pain. It is a conscious decision to be made just to get out of bed each day. Most people, if they had to live like I, would wonder why I'd even want to try. The main reason is a morbid one. It's because it is better than the alternative.

MY second point.
Rex said, but to see what I have and not be able to do a damn thing is mortifying.
I just wanted to let you know Rex, that I understand. That is exactly why you hear me whining so much when I can't get to the shop. It has gotten to the point that my wood work is a purpose for making myself get up each day. When I can't get over there and do it though, it is a little harder to make myself keep going. I take medicine for my depression, but it doesn't help as much as simply being in the shop. 
This is why I understood your enthusiasm a while back when you could get to your shop and straighten up. To some, this may have seemed like no big deal. I know though that it is a huge deal. Even if you're only organizing, it is still shop time. It is still a purpose.

To wrap all that up, be thankful. I hear people sometimes on the street griping about their menial job. They do not wish to go sit behind a desk, or do some other boring task for a pay check. I would love be able to do any of this. Those papers you push (just one example) are a purpose that earns you a paycheck. Some of us, for various health reasons, are not allowed that opportunity to earn our money. It is a feeling of uselessness, hopelessness, and gloom that is a constant battle to overcome. 
I've also had people tell me I was lucky to be able to do what I do. They are correct in a sense that I'm alive and have something now to keep me going. What they don't get though is the fact that I'd much rather be in the ratrace that is called a job. I am smart enough to do what is required for a regular job. Because I am undependable on account of my various health issues though, I cannot hold down a job. 
Be thankful for the job some of you have. Do that job to the very best of your abilities. Be the best you can be. Anytime you don't, consider the guys who would love to be able to do it. I'll use a ditch digger example because it seemed to be my grandmother's example when she used to crawl my butt about an education. I wish I could dig ditches now. It is a thankless and menial task. Now that I know the alternative though, I would do it with a smile and be the best damned ditch digger out there.

Above all else friends, SMILE!
The world is still spinning. You are still breathing. The sun came up this morning. You see, even for guys like me, life is a blessing. The alternartive, there are many people who stopped breathing yesterday. They will not have the opportunity to even try anything today.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Rex* - I may have some bad news for you and your SS check, seems my contribution is going to drop by about 20% as it looks like I will be furloughed one day a week come April.

I am trying to look at this as mandatory shop time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep your chin up Rob. Sometimes we just have to step aside for a day (or a few months) and let someone else do the work…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy's post.
I've got a 113, and I've had a 315. 
I keep the 113 because it's a great saw. I gave away the 315 to get that piece of crap out of my shop. 
Do whatever you need to do to revive the 113. Build a saw cabinet for it. I can post photos of mine if you need a reference. Lucas built the one I have, but it's a great design and provides extensions on each side of the saw table without having to use those off the 315. 
That brings me to the 315. Don't use those extension wings. You will not like them the first time you pinch your fingers, and you will. 
Build a saw cabinet. It'll give you all you need with the 113. If and when possible, add a good aftermarket fence. I have an Incra. You'll have a saw that'll outperform most saws on the market today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY - Very sorry to hear that, the extra shop time will ease the situation until thing in the job area get better. It is a reality you must face head on and not become depressed about a temporary setback.

William writes good words. I would just like to add although we may have broken bodies, our mental creative skills are even sharper than they were before.

I'll be leaving the house soon for my day at the hospital and think of grandpa Dave at another hospital, where i hope everything goes well.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Thanks for the offer but I got mine working. Sorta thins out the wood though. Now I gotta find a use for 60" stile wannabees that are 1X3/8. 
My Makita cordless drill/drivers work great, Marty. Plenty of torque and really good battery life. One is about 10 years old (the 12V teal one that weighs a ton). The batteries were recently refurbed by Batteries Plus and are stronger and last longer than they did before. They must have a Viagra pill for batteries.

Jeff,
That's a fantastic looking build!

eddie, 
It's great to see you back to your normal self.

Dave,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene i dont know about the normal self i lost him a ways back 

*Happy Birthday* Dave

William thanks as Rex said great words ,Smile it just another day in paradise


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Those are some powerful thoughts and even truer words!!!
Most of us take for granted the things that we can do and focus on the things we can't do. The fact of the matter is we are lucky to be able "to do"!!! Keep smiling & pushing on, because it is what we must do!!!

DY,
Who will defend the country & world in your absence??? I fear we are doomed!!!

Marty,
I'll bet your better half (3/4 really) is bothered by your "lack of hose"!!!

Dave,
I'm sure all will go well with the delivery. Be thankful the USPS isn't handling it!!!

Eddie,
You need to get David back onto the night shift….
So you don't have to be alone with your thoughts….
I know that being alone with my thoughts scares the begeezus outta me!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, The older cordless tools were great. (12-14v) It's the newer ones that are battery hungry. Have you considered making a 59'' stile out of that 60''???


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Thanks for the saw input! I was going to post a thread, asking about the 315 Vs the 113, not sure if that is needed now?!? I haven't looked at the 315 closely yet, but thought the underpinnings were not as hefty/massive as the 113. I have seen people do inserts for the webbed tables and am considering that. I wonder if an epoxy fill would be easy to do??? I really like the idea of the mass that the CI extensions would bring to the table!!! A TS cabinet/station is something I am considering, but I have more pressing needs in the shop at this moment.

Gene,
After using the wood stretcher….
Bulk the wood back up with steriod injections!!!

Rex,
Say high to your nurses & most importantly….
Don't let them put you in that rubber padded room!
That is reserved for Super Electric Dave!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I impress her with my extra blast gate…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I wouldn't forget or leave you out of the mix!
You are special, so you get your own post!!!
Now don't forget to wear your helmet on that "Little Commuter Bus"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy they scare me too ,but then im afraid i may start thinking like stumpy ,just picking he keeps your wit on guard

Marty sorry you lost your hose try Viagra 

Rob enjoy the time while its there


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Randy, Another motor tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Making her experience a "blast gate", err a "Dutch Oven" is just so wrong!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's PBS lineup is Woodturning Workshop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmmm, It doesn't say what they're making. It must be like my turnings, a surprise…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I bought the C'man 315 TS, for it's 1-3/4HP motor (the 113 motor was 1HP), mobile base and CI extension tables. The emergency organ transplantation has been completed! I will now be scheduling the elective cosmetic surgery, to upgrade the tables and possibly switch out the mobile base. I'm not sure if I'll keep the Herc-U-Lift on the 113, or not??? I may put the Hurc-U-Lift on my RAS, as I don't/won't be moving that one much. I have several options and many decisions to make.

William,
I forgot to mention my 113 TS came with a "Vega Utility" aftermarket fence upgrade.

I'm off to the shop, to impart pain & suffering upon some wood….


----------



## Kreegan

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your family, Dave!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff Gordon announced today that he was firing his entire pit crew. This announcement followed Gordon ' s decision to take advantage of President Obama ' s plan to employ Harlem youngsters. The decision to hire them was brought about by a recent documentary on how unemployed youths from Harlem were able to remove a set of wheels in less than 6 seconds without proper equipment, whereas Gordon ' s existing crew could only do it in 8 seconds with thousands of dollars' worth of high tech equipment.

It was thought to be an excellent and bold move by Gordon ' s management team, as many races are won or lost in the pits.

However, Gordon got more than he bargained for. At the crew ' s first practice session, not only was the inexperienced crew able to change all 4 wheels in under 6 seconds, but within 9 seconds they had changed the paint scheme, altered the VIN number, and sold the car to Dale Earnhardt Jr. for 10 cases of Bud, a bag of weed, and some photos of Jeff Gordon ' s wife in the shower.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Name this woody in 30 seconds or less…..


----------



## DS

thanks for the chuckle Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, How's things out in the wild west???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cabinet fronts to build. BRB…..


----------



## DS

It's warming up again after our freak "snowstorm". I know snow is a fact of life for most of us on this forum, but it's only the third time I've ever seen it in the Phoenix area in my entire life. (We're only 1200ft above sea level here.)


----------



## Gene01

It was only graupel, DS. At least that's what the PHX weather girls called it.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
According to Gene's link graupel is also called "ice balls".....
I hope you don't suffer too much!!!

Marty,
Are you "fronting" for a cabinet maker….
As we KNOW you AIN'T one!!!
A cabinet maker doesn't get locked in the cabinet he's building!!!

Clamps & Leg assembly are ready to be glued together!!!

Unlike Marty, I won't BRB….
I ~w o r k ~ v e r y ~ s l o o o o w….


----------



## DS

Ok, I edited my post with snowstorm in quotes, since that is what the non-weatherman-types around here were calling it. It always looked like sleet to me.

Today is a beautiful clear day and promises to become a lovely weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on glue to cure out. 
Got the base unit for the TV Table all glued up
Corner braces made, drilled, counter-sunk, glue & screwed in place

1-1/2 cans of Mountain Dew are now …..gone, Six pills consumed instaed of breakfast

Have to box up some plane parts and ship them out today.

Don't have to work at the "Day Job" until Saturday night.


----------



## superdav721

Baby report
They have increased the inducing meds 5 times. The Moaning has increased only.
Shoot me.


----------



## bandit571

Getting almost done on a table build









Film @ 11:00

Have the parts box all taped up, and label applied. Will ship it later today.

errands to run around to,, back later tonight.

Dave: Get her up and walking, up and down the hallways. As for Grandpaw, have a couple Vicadins, and relax…..


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Cloudy with sporatic sun…
Calling for 2"-4" of yucky wet white stuff for Saturday into Sunday!!!

Bandit,
Waiting on glue to cure out…. 
Leg assembly is in clue-up….
In a while, clean up, sand, profile & then sand some more….
Apply finish and install, hopefully this evening/tonight….

Dave,
Caster oil, drain snake, high pressure air hose….
Just thinkin' out loud!!!

Lunch break, then a "union break"!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I'm telling ya, man. Get the toilet plunger!


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe my clamps are ready to get unglued!!!
Slack time over!
On to the shop….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I watched a LOT of The Woodwright's Shop today.


----------



## DS

Le' Nub du Stumpet… looks French in that get up… especially the mustache hanging off to the left side more than the right side!


----------



## DS

Our thread just got SPAM'd by TED!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's hard to find a good straight stash. Roy had longer to grow his than I did.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Don't pay DS no never mind, the 'stache looks great….
Anything that hides some of your face is a GOOD thing!!!

I want some FRIED EGGS to go with my SPAM!!!

The clamps have been unglued from the leg assembly….
Edge profiling has been completed….
Leg assembly has two coats of BLO….
A coat of paste wax awaits the leg assembly….
Installation of said leg assembly after that….

I think it'll be a sausage & onion PIZZA night….
HOLD the SPAM, PLEASE!!!


----------



## DS

Stumpy, it must be an optical contusion… You look a lot more like Mr. Underhill in that second photo though.
;-D


----------



## Kreegan

Geez, you don't think that was deliberate retaliation, do ya?


----------



## StumpyNubs

PLEASE Go vote for me to win the Nordy's Video Awards! I did a Rappin' Roy Underhill video!-


----------



## bandit571

Some can grow a "tache, and some just can't









Now, IF I can find that pair of black suspenders…


----------



## bandit571

Table is up on it's feet.

Top has one coat of BLO.

Wipe down in awhile, with some 0000 steel wool

Apply first coat of poly after a clean up.

Rear brake shoes get replaced tomorrow, and then a work night


----------



## superdav721

8 cm and I want this to be over.


----------



## JL7

Hang in there Dave…...this is one (of many) aspects of your daughter that YOU don't control….....Did you bring some hand tools to the hospital? You got those in your control…....

Waiting for the big news…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I could grow a stash bushier than yours by tomorrow morning! I get 5 o'clock shadow at 5 am! I'm just afraid I'll look too much like Mustache Mike if I grow a real one. But the one I used was made from real human hair. I don't know weather that's gross or not…

For those who don't want to leave the safe confines of this thread, but still want to see a great video, here it is. But I would also appreciate the votes on the Rockler Facebook page.






*As you can see, the new camera is a LOT better. *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, help is on the way. Stumpy just PM'd me and said he had Fedex'd his Shop Built Cyclone to suck that baby out. You'll all be able to see it all happen with this clear view contraption. He's also sending the piece of string that keeps the baby spinning like a top.
Stand by Houston.


----------



## JL7

For Bags…..the Ice Road Busser…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If Stumpy's contraption does the job, you'll need to give him some recognition, like naming the baby "Seven of Nine Microns."


----------



## superdav721

9 cm !


----------



## bandit571

About like a 90 mm Cannon, and ready to fire a solid shot?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice video dedication!!!

I remember watching Tom Snyder on "The Tomorrow Show"...
Can't say I remember weird Rex, err Al!!!

I'm off to the shop to putter….


----------



## StumpyNubs

9 CM???? If you're in the delivery room with a measuring tape, why is it in metric?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've got a fresh bottle of Southern Comfort on the desk next to me, ready to pop when the big moment arrives. Actually, I popped it an hour ago… sorry, you couldn't expect me to wait forever!

If she's looking for a name, I think Stumpy would be a fine choice.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I keep hearing a truck outside the window going forward and back over and over again. I assumed it was somebody plowing the church parking lot across the street. But I went out to look and discovered my neighbor was just making sure a stray cat was dead.


----------



## gfadvm

Sounds like it's getting very near birthin time. Hang in there Dave! Now I gotta see if I can remember how to do the link thingy….


----------



## JL7

You can do it Andy…....no helping him people….Go Andy!


----------



## gfadvm

I think it worked! Thanks Jeff and Patron for the tutoring. BBL


----------



## JL7

Andy…


----------



## bandit571

table is about ready for some varnish?









and I even found a "Lurker" in the Dungeon Shop









Mystery???


----------



## HamS

I have actually been in the shop tonight. Milled up the wood to make a shadow box for wha tis going to become my office. Question for the forum: box joints or dovetails for the shadow boxes? The stock is 9/16 maple and there will be a glass cover on the front.


----------



## superdav721

She has been pushing the last 45 min.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Your hand tool tables are inspiring! And if I don't get my TS fixed, I may have to get a handsaw 

Jeff, Thanks.

Dave, Baby should be making an appearance any time now!


----------



## superdav721

I am sitting in the floor outside the room. Waiting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You didn't offer any So-Co to me….
Just sayin'!!!

Andy,
Soon you'll be designing websites, setting up computer networks and runnin' a CNC router!!!

Jeff,
Nice job supervising of Andy's technology education!!!

Bandit,
Nice job on that table….
Now go "finish" it!!!

Ham,
How about dovetailed box joints? *8^}*

Dave,
Is it cigar time yet???

Leg assembly for the counter/bench will be installed tomorrow….
If we don't get snow during the day.
Forecast is calling for 3"-6" of snow between Saturday and Sunday!!!

Shop is closed up & cold ones are opened up….


----------



## JL7

Hang in there Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
IN the floor???
You are stressed!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, As Roger would say: "Not bloody likely"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Reminds me of the time my wife was pregnant. I kept saying PUSH! Then, after we got the car to the gas station I got out and let her rest while I pumped.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You must be very tired Stumpy, get some rest.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…...hope your day went well…

How about some terrible Ted…


----------



## superdav721

Shes here 6 lbs 8 ozs. thank god. Head full of red hair.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great news! Please pass on my best to the new mother!!!

Ya better start making blocks, rattles and a cage, err playpen!!!


----------



## JL7

Congrats Dave, your daughter and family…...it's a beautiful wonderus thing…..


----------



## JL7

For the new young one….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congratulations Dave and family. 
Better give baby a shampoo for her hair, Evapo-Rust should take care of the red. lol

Very happy for you all….........now sleep.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff and others re: today's treatment stuff.
Was OK. Too medically smashed to tell all right now, will follow up tomorrow. Very tired.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
We'll be here tomorrow, to hear all about it! The good, the bad & the Rex!!!


----------



## JL7

OK Rex…..that's cool…..tomorrow….BE THE REX….....


----------



## patron

dave

blessings to all the family

congratulations grandpa


----------



## JL7

This is a crazy world - joy and sadness sometimes collides within moments…

Hello David…good to see you…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, CONGRATULATIONS TO MOMMA,DADDY, GRANDMA, AND GRANDPA! I can go to bed and get a good night's sleep now! Tell your daughter that you've done your part and she can take her home and bring her back when she's old enough to fish.

Niteall


----------



## DIYaholic

David,
Good to see your face!!!

I need to spend some quality time with my pillow…
There is a slight chance of a flurrry tonight….
so I need to get up at 5:00am and verify….
there is NO reason to be awake or do a salting run!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrats grandpa and grandma Dave, and the new mothers its a blessed day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff great cohen song it fits


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

May I say for fellow LJ's ?
We are so very pleased by the satisfactory childbirth of your red headed granddaughter, and we truly have appreciated the way you have kept giving "up to the minute bulletins" . We all sigh and are greatly relieved.
And now ….....................*can we all get some bloody sleep? *


----------



## JL7

Agreed eddie…..  How you doing friend? Got tunes?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Senior Bumper Stickers*


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Thanks Guys I am wore out. I need a smoke cup of coffee and bed.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Dave…...that's what it's all about…..


----------



## JL7

Andy - you shot up to the top spot in less than 5 hours….....nicely done..!


----------



## JL7

Rex…I refuse to read your billings as they may resemble myself…...


----------



## JL7

eddie will post sooner or later so I can go to bed…...

Until then…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Jeff, you know the old saying about the Cap?


> ?


?


----------



## superdav721

Thank you David!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Early good morning to all. I woke up a few minutes ago, so I thought I would let you have results from my Chemo and stuff appointments, as promised for this last week.

First of all, many thanks for the kind wishes going into this treatment session, it really does pep me up to get on with it.
The general blood tests came out well, all were within limits, one - red blood count was just 1 point inside the limit though.
My PSA had gone down this time, which is a good thing as it had risen over the past few sessions in leaps and bounds to 35, and now it had gone down to 26, which is a move in the right direction, but is still extremely high, normal is under 4, prostate cancer sufferers in remission is 0.1. The main thing, it had gone down.
They will continue with this blend of chemo drugs to see if the PSA still keeps going down. They still want me on that other Med that has co-pay of $2,800.0 a month, but understand that is impossible for me.
So I had my infusion #8 of the current chemo blend, harassed the nurses, and spread some humor around. It was a long day and I was tired early last night. The oncologist is making an appointment with a podiatrist to help with the nerve and physical damage done to my feet with the chemo drugs. More on that later when it happens.

While at the hospital, I visited a friend of my wife's friend's husband who was recovering from a quad bypass. He looked good and was getting bored, he's mending well.

And that's the way it is….echo - Walter


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Addendum:
My Chemo after shot is scheduled for Monday. Not looking forward to that as it's usually the one that causes me side effects problems, but I have the weekend to get a leg up on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations & greetings,
I awoke at 5:00am, looked outside to see that we had recieved 0" of snow, not even a dusting. So, I sluggishly made my way through the dark house and returned to sleepyland!!!

Rex,
Thanks for the update. Inquiring minds are nosy!!!

Andy,
You had quite the day yesterday! A successfully initiated and completed challenging technological utilization & an "out of the box" #1 badge! Congrats!!!

Dave,
Get as much rest as you can, as your energies are required for….
the spoiling of a new grandchild!!!

I'm trying to determine whether to be active today, or conserve my energy by napping. Proper preperation for a plow session that I don't know when it will start or how long it will last, is a difficult decision!
I think it may require me to sleep on it for a while….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Randy.
I got up earlier, Dave's new arrival kept me up. 

I am anxiously watching the weather for today for it to warm up some so I can have a few hours in the shop. Plan to start making some shelves against the wall that I found I need for all the crap that I have found and need somewhere to stash. Oh, all good fun, but hey, it's a step forward.

Dave asked for an update, so I obliged and really good to know as I can't always crank out what I say I plan to do.

The weather forecast is looking MUCH better for tomorrow and if it does what it says is supposed to happen, then good shop time is guaranteed.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah I get to go buy a breast pump and take it to the hospital.
Rex I hope all goes well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congrats Dave! Pick up an extra breast pump for yourself, you've earned it!


----------



## Gene01

She's beautiful, Dave. Congrats to Momma! She did good.
Now, get back to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Being the galoot that you are….
I thought you'd make the pump!!!

Rex,
I understand that shop projects don't warrant the same excitement level as "real" WW projects. But I use the shop projects as a means to learning my machines & to practice new skills. Shop projects also reveal what is missing from my shop, like crosscut sled, clamp rack, competent operator…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all play & work safe!

I'm gonna do like a baby….
& "head out" to the shop!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Congrats Dave! She's a lil cutie! Get busy spoiling!

Hang in there, Rex. The sun'll shine on your ass someday soon.


----------



## JL7

There is a strange phenomena occurring here now…..it appears to be sunshine…...which really accentuates the roughly 2 feet of snow in the front yard…...Randy, somehow all that snow that you were expecting fell here yesterday…..come get it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You can HAVE all that snow. We are getting a very lite falling of really wet snow or a wintery mix. Thankfully the mid-30s temps is not allowing it to accumilate! Shop time for me, after I eat a mid day snack!!! We are forecasted to get 2"-3" of snow by tomorrow afternoon. Time will tell….

Ohhhh, my leftover pizza is properly irradiated….


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, She's a cutie!

Don't know why you are 'wore out', yer daughter did all the work!

You'd think the hospital would have a breast pump and not have to send you out for one. Sheesh!


----------



## superdav721

Andy they did. Walmart was much cheaper.
Thank you guys for the blessings and well wishes.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Dave, ya shoulda checked Harbor Freight! LOL And have a wonderful "post birthin" day.

I'm off to stare at my broke tablesaw


----------



## bandit571

I know where one is sitting un-used at the moment









Might be a bit of a drive, though.

Randy: First coat of Gloss Poly is on the table









Had to haul the dang thing back down to the dungeon, just to add a coat of poly. While at it, decided some handles needed a touch up









These have the number "3" in their names..


----------



## bandit571

Two PBS stations on my cable network. Saturday morning shows are about a week or two behind the Saturday afternoon lineup.

The Woodwright's Shop
This Old House
Ask this Old House
The american Woodworker w/ Scott phillips
The Woodsmith shop
Hometime

Not too bad a way to spend a Saturday ???


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
That saw isn't unused. It's keeping stuff off the floor.
All that's on my PBS channel is kid shows and cooking until 3:00 PM.


----------



## DIYaholic

No WW shows on my PBS station today! *8^(*

The counter/bench has the leg assembly firmly attached & is installed!
As Bandit would say: "Film @ 11:00!!!"

Today is shop clean up & reorganize day.
When I finsh a project, the plan is to clean and reorganize, so that I'm ready to attack the next project.
We'll see how well that plan works out!!!

Bandit,
At least your table has a good leg (4 actually) to stand on!!!


----------



## bandit571

That table has three legs better than I do.

Din-din about ready, and off to work tonight, 12 hours of walking around.

Maybe get the rear brakes done tomorrow, and a nap?


----------



## DamnYankee

Congrats Dave

Rydell HS front steps and door built
Bleachers built
Bedroom built

Grease Lightning not started
Diner not started


----------



## boxcarmarty

My contribution to the woodworks today. Had to temporarily clamp up a wind torn fence…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - get some shop time today?

Bandit - nice looking table…..the TS looks a bit neglected…..

Randy - 2 projects completed in one month?? I guess we'll have to believe it when we see it….

Rob - Shoulds like you're busy, especially if you are building a diner…..that's quite a project!


----------



## JL7

No project post on that one Marty?


----------



## superdav721

Dave has been forging all day.
I made A big letter A for Ayrabella and attempted to make damn nails.
Holy crap. If I am going to make hardware I need nails. I haven't quite got it yet but I will. And yes I am using a nail header. I made that to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad you are able to get back to forging. I look forward to seeing what you have "Hammered Out"!!!


----------



## superdav721

I need to work a bit more on it in the morning. But all will stop when you know who comes home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congratulations on the newest addition to the family Dave.
I'm sorry I missed you call back today.
Family came and had me busy.
Trust me, I'd have much rather have been talking to you.

The reason I called, 
I need to know as soon as the baby is able to sit upright on it's own.
I'll tell you why when I talk to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

It took me a while but it's done….
a new blog installment!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning.

Had real quality shop time yesterday. Then things started going to pieces. The pulley on the TS at the saw end decided it wanted to spin on the shaft instead of turn the blade. I investigated and found that the key on the shaft that keeps the pulley from spinning was gone. I am pretty sure that there never was a key on that because I bought that saw new probably in 1993 and I assembled it and am fairly certain that it came with the pulley's already on the shafts. Anyway, a trip into town was called for and I got a key, some stove polish and a door gasket for the stove. Now the stove doesn't burn nearly so hot, (which is a good thing usually) and is black where it is supposed to be black and doesn't have that wonderful red color iron takes on when it comes into contact with moisture. I actually got two corners of the box joints cut before Miss J called me in for supper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,
I got up to check the weather, yep, we've got weather! A light mist is in the air, but the boss is handling the salting this AM. I'll probably need to go out late tonight or early tomorrow morning, to salt once todays wintery mix passes by.

Ham,
That's strange regarding the TS aror shaft key! The things that set our plans back a step or two, who'da thunk it???

With no early AM responsibilities….
I'm going back to bed!!!

La-la-land, here I come…..


----------



## Gene01

Wow!
Woke up to 2" of snow and it's still coming down. 
Ham,
That's plain weird. 10 years without the key? That must have been a really tight fit to run that long. 
Dave, 
You have lots of irons in the fire…so to speak. So, when's she coming home?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good re-morning folks.
I needed that unconsciousness!!!

A light wintery mix is still falling from the sky, but NOT accumilating! Yea!!!

Not sure what I will or will not do today. I need to consume some coffee and wake my butt up!!!

Later gators….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.
Sun is out and starting to take the chill off, so when it does, I'm off to the shop to make some tacky shelving out of whatever materials I can find, so I can get hardware and paint etc., stacked.
I'll be there as long as I can and complete as much as I can, as tomorrow is the dreaded after chemo injection day, after which I could be hit with nasty side effects. So today is a big day for me.

Hope everyone has a GREAT day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Enjoy your time in the shop today! There will be many more days to come also!!!

I still need to figure out what I'm gonna do today, tomorrow & forever???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Ever since I had to replace the key on my Crapsman band saw, I haven't been able to keep the damn pulley on there. I'm ready to send the whole thing out the door, or thru the wall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Harbor Freight coupon.....


----------



## Gene01

Marty, if it's pot metal, just use some JB Weld on that sucker!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like plan Gene…..


----------



## superdav721

Baby is home!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No more sleep for Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Hearing protection headphones should help, plus you can listen to music!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from doing the brakes on the dodge caravan. Right rear brake seals were blowing fluid out, and all over the drum. Left rear was rusted, to pieces, pulled drum off ( after an hour of busting bolts and cussing) and most of the parts just fell to the floor. Not too bad, van has 196,000 miles on them brakes….


----------



## boxcarmarty

And that's why I don't drive thru Ohio…..


----------



## JL7

Rex - hope the sunshine was on your side…..and you got some shop time…

Dave - good to hear mom and baby are home…....have fun at work tomorrow!

Was ABOVE freezing here today, so some thawing going on…...not much….but some.

Enjoy the snow Gene….bet it's gone now….....


----------



## superdav721

The wife took a week off to help the new mom. 
I had all day Saturday and today to play 
Video made I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, Just getting back from the shop. It warmed up here before noon and I have had almost 8 hours at the shop, It was great to be there trying find stuff, cussing at the top of my lungs, finding something else I did not want, cussing and making some headway, a day full of confusion, disbelief and cussing, yes a great day.

I thought putting everything away to shut the shop was going to be a breeze, but it wasn't because all the stuff that I lost during my day's adventure suddenly showed up at closing time in places I can't remember being at. I am thinking that somebody came and borrowed stuff while my attention was somewhere else, then brought it back just before I started shutting down.

Well, I don't have one shelf up yet, the search for lumber took a lot of time and compromises, but it is now cut and bolt holes drilled and will be easy to put together. Mind you that's only one section of 48", I plan for 4 more, so tomorrow when I go for my shot, I'll swing by HD and see if the 50 cent cut off junk is there,, otherwise I may have to break down a couple of pallets I found hiding.

I'mhungry and shagged out right now, but have a smile on my face, especially when Sandra moaned and chastised me about being covered in sawdust and dragging it into the house, and my retort to her -"Well, what did you expect, gold dust?"

Later…...


----------



## JL7

Cool Dave…....should be a fun week….

Rex - cussing at the top of your lungs definitively gets the blood pumping!! Glad you got your shop time and some progress to boot…..Keep chipping away…..


----------



## gfadvm

Spent the weekend whining about no tablesaw but I did get some jointing/planing done for the second version of the "caseless chest". So not a total loss.

Dave. Hope you get lucky and she sleeps through the night like our last grandbaby did from day 1. None of our kids did that!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening woodrats,
I napped all day. That has made me very tired. I may need a nap to recover. A very light wintery mix has fallen ALL day. There is barely an 1/8" of an inch accumilated. However, it is veeeery slick. A salting run in the early AM will be called for. No shop time for me as I couldn't muster the energy, heck I didn't even have the ambition to fix lunch, so I skipped that meal. I think I'm suffering from caffiene withdrawl, as I have a headache. Can't find any pain pills….
I wonder what the red pill does…..


----------



## JL7

Here are the results of the Red pill…....


----------



## DIYaholic

That's MY story…..
& I'm sticking with it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Quiet night in the "Stumpy Zone".....
What color pill did everyone take???

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. I did!!!
I'm going to get some quality time with my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wandered over to this thread rather than doing something sensible like going to bed.

Finished my second mortise and cut two tenons today for my workbench. Like you Rex, I tracked half of the woodchips into the house because every time I went out to the shop I was just going 'for a minute' and came back in covered. I'll have to clean it up in the morning. The woodchips don't come out easily in the laundry either.

I need a wife….

two yellow and white capsules for me..


----------



## Momcanfixit

For the record, I have a husband. I don't 'need' a wife, I just need a wife.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Sandra.
Rex needs a muzzle but we still love him.
Pull up a chair and join in.
We toss rocks at Randy on Wednesdays.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No muzzle needed. Cranky old dogs are usually the best company! And hey, he has a wife named Sandra. I'm fond of that name.


----------



## gfadvm

I think Sandra is the first lady I recall seeing on this thread. So now we gotta play nice guys! This means YOU Roger!


----------



## Momcanfixit

No no no….. that would ruin all the fun!
If I want saccharine and politically correct I can go read all the 'inspirational' quotes on facebook. 
While I'm at it, I can read how everyone's child is remarkable, their vacation was the best ever and how much they love life.

Or I could come here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, I can't be anyone else but myself. In any case I already know Sandra from Canada, we have exchanged insults before and let me tell you, she's one of the "guys", and a hoot to boot. I also have a much better half, my own Sandra who tolerates my mad humor (that's humour) and has given me the incredible ability to develop creative hearing.

Yes it is quiet here on the thread tonight, some have new babies registering on LJs, some are contemplating their table saws, weather conditions or having that end of the month bath. It's also time for my tribute double twist enema and my preening and grooming with my belly button beautification and maintenance kit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're a talented guy Rex. In one post, you flattered me, made my evening and then just about caused me to lose my lunch!! I may be scarred emotionally.

I'm definitely coming back to this thread again.

Night night


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, we do a nice breakfast here too. Good night girl.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Fair warning Sandra.
If you post on this thread for more than one day in a row, then you're officially one of the rejects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Waiting on Lisa to get home from work so I can go my aching butt to bed.
Not much to tell.
No shop time today.
Doctor in the morning.
So probably no shop time tomorrow either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ALL? what are you talking about William, there's only you and I here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thought you may like this ,you may have already seen it pretty interesting


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Rex, I was late to the party as usual last night.
After a bit though, I thought you were gone as well and I was talking to myself.
I talk to myself often.
I'm usually the one person who believes my crap anyway.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I thought it was funny. I had a pretty grueling (for me) day too, with not a lot to show for it, still I got a decent amount of shop time out of it.
I have to go get that shot this morning and I just hope it's not going to knock me sideways this time. The weather is getting better and looking like being suitable for shop time for me. I'm still plodding on in the "make ready" category, making it easier for me to be able to get to things and have them in a usable configuration. I have a goal to make a project by Easter, don't know what yet, but something at last. Until then I have got to do as much as I can prepare, and I'm making headway, but much slower than I would like.
Hope you health improves, don't you have some medical stuff this week?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It was nice to see Sandra on here yesterday, she has a great personality and is used to dealing with misfits like us. She's been off work sick for a little while from her job in the RCMP, apparently she's head of a task force trying to track down a rogue bus driver in Canada's frozen tundra, going by the name of Bagtown.  Well, part of that is true.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm supposed to go to the doctor this morning.
I don't know if I'm going though.
Trying to decide what to do.
Rain is moving into the area, so of course I'm hurting.
Wife didn't get home till after twelve last night.
She's tired and asleep.
And I'm hurting so bad that I don't know if I'm up to driving this morning.
So to go will either involve driving anyway, or waking Lisa up.

Besides, 
Going this morning will mostly involve the doctor getting onto me about 
diet,
blood pressure,
smoking,
and doing things I shouldn't be doing. 
I am getting more and more speeches about overstessing my back.
Telling him to kiss my backside and make it feel better doesn't seem to improve the situation though for some odd reason.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

She's dealing with misfits like us?
What?
Does she work in a mental ward?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning zombies & zealots,

Sandra,
Sorry I missed your visit. Please stop in regularly!!! We can only take just soooo much of Rex!!!

Guys,
Be nice to Sandra, she is a gifted wood worker…..
Gifted with a *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*!!! She deserves respect, or at least her BS does (take BS anyway you want to)!!!

Andy.
When Eddie wears a dress, does that count as the presence of a lady???


----------



## DIYaholic

My commitment to earn a paycheck started at 4:30 this AM. It ened at 7:30AM. I'm exhausted and worn out from such a demanding schedule!!! I'll watch the morning news, then head to the shop to putter, as I have not decided upon the next project. One will come to me as I meander around the shop.

William,
Please try to get your butt to the doctor. Bring the rest of you along for the ride!!!

Rex,
I hope that your shot in the butt, doesn't knock you on your @$$!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, They alternate arms for the shot, so the butt's out.
Our weather forecast for the week are not that good, freezing in the mornings and only warming up into the 50's later in the afternoons. Shop time is going to be a hit and miss affair for me because I have strict restrictions about cold weather. If I am lucky, I might be able to get to the shop and shut the doors, light the stove and see if I can get anything done.
Anyway, a lot will depend on what this shot does to me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, here's what our weather people are saying today:

*As a cold front works across Central Texas this morning we will likely see some scattered showers and possibly a few thunderstorms. After the front moves through, we should see consistent winds around 30mph with gusts to near 50mph or even 55mph, especially west of I-35. Sustained winds so strong could cause some power outages. *


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We're supposed to have rain here all day. They are supposed to taper off this evening and then highs in the 50s the rest of the week.
That doesn't seem too bad except that when the temps drop below sixty I freeze all the time. 
I've decided not to go to the doctor today.
I just went last week.
All they're doing is keeping a check on my blood pressure and blood glucose levels lately.
I have everything to check that here.
It either were high enough to worry about, I'd know it.
I can call in and let them know I'm hurting due to the rain moving in and reschedule for later in the week.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie i loved it Thanks!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Grandpa!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I have a similar problem, got to get to 60 degrees before I can do anything. 
One of the ingredients in my chemo drug mix affects the nerves in my feet and I cannot tell how cold they are, in fact they always feel frozen. So a concrete floor is a bad choice and affects my feet when it is too cold. If I get to the shop and start to lose my balance because I can't feel where my feet are, I have to use the wheelchair, and you know that you are entirely restricted using that.
In fact, on this chemo I'm on right now, they are referring me to a Podiatrist because the drugs have messed my feet up so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm always off balance Rex, so yes, I know how dangerous it can be. I've just gotten use to a lot of it and found ways to work around it. I have no feeling in my left leg. That's why I wear a brace on it. That brace locks in and keeps my leg from buckling out from under me, causing me to fall. 
I've tried many time to get things done from my wheel chair when I'm down in it. It is near impossible. If I ever became completely restricted to it again, I've thought of lowering everything so I could work from my wheel chair. Until then though, lowering everything would only cause stooping issues when I'm not down in it. 
I've had this idea for a long time about putting everything in my shop on either electric or hydraulic lift mechanisms so I could lower things when I'm down, and raise them on my good days. I was preparing to do all this until I started figuring out what it would cost to do it all. Also, I'd pretty much lose any and all storage for tools, lumber, and so forth that is presently under tables and benches.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, what you just said, in a nutshell describes what I am trying to do at the shop to make things easier to work. Yes, it takes a lot of thought and planning, then execution is slow and daunting.
Servo hydraulic would be nice, but I have have gone for mobile mini tables/benches with dimensions suitable for standing or sitting operations. Of course it is not perfect and you have to group tools on mini benches to achieve a workable station. 
I guess many think I am mad doing this, but I find it is the only way I am going to get some effective project making experiences in the shop. It's a long, boring and arduous task, but it's going to be worth it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think you're mad at all Rex. I've been rethinking my shop layout and design a lot lately. I do anytime I start having a lot of bad days and can't get anything done in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex & William,
I hope you sort out and solve your shop issues, as I know shop time is an important part of your lives and how you deal with your issues. Hang in there, it'll improve. I know you two WILL sort it out!!!

Well, I need some therapy of my own.
I'm off to the shop….


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!
Thanks for visiting Sandra, come again anytime, this thread could use your influence ("good" or "bad" it can use it.)

William - hope you got to the Doc.
Rex - Hope you can stay off your a$$

Weather here was great yeasterday, would have made a great day in the shop, but I worked on taxes instead.

I've got to start working on Greased Lighning soon.

Rex - some of my favorite days in the shop were days spent getting the shop in order, so any shop time is good shop time.


----------



## DS

Just got back here after the weekend. 
Congratulations Dave! Better late than never I suppose. I know I gave you lots of grief - sorry.
You have a beautiful granddaughter.

My daughter finished a side table she made in my shop this weekend. She had never used tools before so it was a learning experience for her from the start. She sure got tired of sanding it though. She kept asking, "what's next?". After the sanding sealer, the answer was "we sand it again." Then after the first lacquer coat, "what's next?"-sand it. "Again?!"

When it was all done she loved it, but said, "I'm never gonna do this again!" 
I guess it was too much like work.

Sandra, welcome to this crazy 'lil corner of the webby thingy.
To everyone else, hello-hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Rex and William, 
I know it's redundant but, Hang In There. You two can beat whatever they throw at you.

Sandra,
Glad you could join us. A bit of advice, though. One of this group is an NSA agent and has extensive psych profiles on us all. His name is *REDACTED*. Just PM him for all the low down.

Doc Andy,
Hope you get that saw fixed.

Jeff,
It's still there. It's 18 deg. outside. Supposed to get into the 40's today and 50's tomorrow. Three miles of dirt (soon to be MUD) road to get to a semblance of pavement. I ain't leaving the ranch for the next few days!

Gonna make a miter box designed for a pull saw today. Got dozens of feet of 1/2X3/4 trim to miter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I enjoyed watching that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been fighting a cold this weekend so I haven't been around much. I blame William for that. Perhaps I'll save a sneeze in a bottle and give it back to him in a couple of weeks…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Every body's sick. My wife is nearly dead with a cold, Charles Neil emailed and said he was so sick he shaved his goatee, my dog puked more than her total body weight last night, Marty is sneezing in bottles…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh good, Charles got that bottle I sent him…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey you guys, I've been told that a jigger of Irish whiskey in your morning coffee helps ward of the sniffles and sneezes. Of course, ya gotta start the regimen in, say March, to build up your constitution for the following winter. I haven't had a cold in years!
Oh, BTW, you don't need the whipped cream. It has no medicinal value.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Sorry you didn't get any shop time! However, if you OWE taxes….
Rex thanks you for his stick of gum!!!

DS,
Are you *REDACTED*, the NSA agent that Gene speaks of???
You won't divulge your real name…..
Just sayin'....

Gene,
While your out picking up supplies for your miter box, check the tool aisle….
They have miter boxes with power cords now!!!

Marty,
Please don't sneeze on the computer….
I don't, nor my computer, want a virus!!!

Stumpy,
It's nice that you graced us with your presence….
But shouldn't you be taping!!!
BTW, try to keep it un-disgusting….
Sandra may join us again….
Then again, maybe not!!!


----------



## bandit571

This miter saw is a "cordless" one









Brakes are fixed now, Marty. Driver's side was rusted away, replaced all parts. passenger side was the leaking everytime you'd hit the brakes, parts just fell apart, replaced brake cylinder, shoes, and all other asorted parts.

Brakes adjusted, and now, I HAVE GOOD BRAKES! Last time I was in Indiana, I was going to Camp Attaboy,er Atterbury Ind. Just up the road from Columbus, Ind.

There was a story to tell about that trip, but you will have to wait on the Statute of Limitations to run out first…


----------



## DIYaholic

I ended up reconfiguring the filter arrangement of my ambient air cleaner. I had a 4" MERV 15 filter installed AFTER the squirrel cage blower (on the exhaust side). It seems that is a bad thing. It creates back pressure on the blower and made the motor run hot. I had to relocate it BEFORE the blower (intake side of things). To do that, I had to remove the cleats that held the pre-filters (2 filters, A MERV 9 & a generic filter). Those cleats were glued & brad nailed in. Then install cleats for the 4" filter behind the original filters, further inside of the intake. Then build a removable "cartridge assembly" to hold the two original filters, this allows me to slide the MERV 15 filter into place, then install the cartridge with two filters. I'll take & post pictures later.

Don't know whether to eat lunch, or forego lunch & have an early dinner.
Maybe a nap will help me to decide….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I used to have a miter box like that….
Then I paid the electric bill & they turned it back on!!!


----------



## DS

Funny, I don't feel *REDACTED*

P.S. Randy, there is a clue to my identity in my CNC blog… Hmmm…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. I had to come to work to get away from the hormones.Four women in the house and I am the only male.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another clue Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

DS, 
Ssshh!

Randy, 
Bandit is rubbing off on me. Except my miter box will have an Asian flair. 
Meet Igoretta.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The image you posted has been *REDACTED*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Most power tools are already made in China, or came from Taiwan!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I guess I have to do a little forensic investigating. I should probably rout my computer through numerous servers around the world!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, He'll have to *Dig* deep to find the clue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I fixed it, I think…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It left again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must have *Dug* too deep to find the clue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna study the effects of a whiskey induced coma….


----------



## DIYaholic

I did dig, but I dug to far! Doug gon-it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DS

Wowza!

That almost takes all the fun ot of it.

Thanks Hans… ;-)


----------



## Gene01

私は関係ありません、ランディ。


----------



## superdav721

"Soup is on.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/failed-nails-stop-dogs/":http://chiselandforge.com/forging/failed-nails-stop-dogs/


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Dave*- did you try out that breast pump on yourself? Come on… you know you did…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yikes, I'm not sure I speak the language here.

Something about Doug, who spent 16 years writing embedded code before returning to his woodworking roots and who also took a semester in FORTRAN. Judging by the pics of his shop, he's A-type personality who probably has his boxers folded in perfect quarters next to colour coded socks. Maybe not boxers. Stanfields, grey.


----------



## superdav721

Shhh Stumpy dont tell everybody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hi Sandra, You must be talking about* D*r.* S*heldon


----------



## boxcarmarty

遺伝子、何が関連していませんか?


----------



## JL7

Hello Sandra…..are you sure you are actually posting here on purpose?? Welcome!

Marty…..did you consider *D*iane *S*awyer?

Nice little video installment there Dave…...no rest for the weary…..

Rex - hope you are weathering the storm….......

Randy is working on projects again…..someone take away his pills…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello All,
Especially Sandra!
OK, you too Marty~~~

I"M ON A ROLL!!!
Ambient air cleaner is back up & running!
(Pictures when I have time…)
Started to build a "Super (Electric Dave) Sled"!!

Temp has dropped below freezing….
I gotta go check a few properties and get dinner!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I NEED my pretty spectrum of pills!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I can send my Granddaughter over and she can teach your Granddaughter how to pick her nose…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I got to the shop today.
I worked on some pieces for a friend's tool box.
I didn't get as much as I wanted done as quickly as I wanted to,
But just spending most of the day there was better than I've done in a couple of weeks.

So I'm glad I played hookey from the doctor today. 
I wouldn't have felt like doing anything after going if I'd gone.
It's rescheduled for the 28th though,
Unless I can come up with a good excuse not to go again.

Marty, 
I can do better than that.
My boys could teach her to pick her nose, burp, fart, and cuss properly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, don't worry about speaking the language on this thread.
If you can't follow a line of talk, 
Just assume someone's gone off the deep end again and skip over it.
This thread is filled with crazies, loons, and nutjobs.
The few of us that are somewhat sane, like Rex and I, are so loaded up on prescription meds that we don't know if we're coming or going sometimes.

Dave, DON'T TRY THE PUMP!
I know.
Just don't.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, that last statement by me reminds me of the other thing you have to remember about the Stumpy Saloon Sandra.
Don't believe half of what you read,
And seriously question the other half.
A lot of what we say here is pure unadulterated BS.
We're just a bunch of guys killing time, having fun, and telling lies. 
That's why I call it the Stumpy Saloon, 
It pretty much resembles damn near every bar in the country when it comes to it's patrons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speaking of Patrons…...........
I haven't been able to keep up the last few weeks.
How's Dave (patron) doing?


----------



## gfadvm

No joy on the TS motor as yet. Still raining and turning to slush. On call for 5 of the next 7 days. Like my granddad used to say: "I'm not fit company for man nor beast tonight

Dave, I lived in a house full of women for 18 years. That's why I got so much shop time!

Later, enough whining for 1 post!


----------



## superdav721

that was funny.


----------



## superdav721

Do you think this model was a bit much


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good, I can deal with men talking shop and slinging the bull. I paid my way through school waiting tables and tending bar. I'm on Atlantic time, so will pop my nose in every now and again, just to remind Dave that you can't escape us!!!!!!!

And Rex and William - I'm with you on the meds. I have some weird progressive nerve damage going on.

So how can you tell if a man is lying?
- his lips are moving

If you ask a woman what she's thinking and she says 'nothing', she's lying.
If you ask a man what he's saying and he says 'nothing', he might be telling the truth.

Have a good one gents.


----------



## DIYaholic

Properties are check….
I'll be doing a salting run at 4:30am….
Dinner is Taco Bell….
That means NO dishes….
Cold ones go REALLY good with TB….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
WHAT!!!
I just get back & you take off!!!
I don't know if my self esteem can go any lower!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperElectricDave,
Is that a breast pump or a cow milker?
A pump is supposed to take the milk out at regular intervals, 
Not once a week!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That should tell you something right there Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I am blaming you for everything!!!
Global warming…
The Sequester…
Reality TV…
& the list goes on & on & on…..


----------



## superdav721

They said get a good one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Global warming is just a fancy name for summer…

The Sequester is just another name for spending money while discussing how to save money, or if you use it as a verb, then you can hide a politician for up to two years…

Reality TV is Rough Cut, Woodturning Workshop, and The Woodwright's Shop…

What else you got???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

80 something post and i think someone is on something here  you guys are crazy bunch of social rejects and misfits and i fit right in

welcome Sandra we are ok just a lot of non sense here but these guys are all great wood worker here and masters of this craft and will always help on this journey of wood craft, im the newbie.welcome to LJs off tread


----------



## Gene01

Marty-san,
我々は、異なる翻訳を使うのか？
Maybe.

Dave, that device is for a mother with twins…no, wait, scratch that…. I got confused.
Dave, that device is for two mothers with…..ah sucks….I mean s*h*ucks, forget it.


----------



## superdav721

Gene you are nurts, i mean nuts.
That was almost as funny as Stumpys rap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

かもしれないが、我々はまだの楽しみを作ることができ Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh???

BLOG entry!


----------



## DIYaholic

I promised pictures when I had time!
There in the blog…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

スペルチェックアウトするとき Randy, 英語では、実際に…..ひどい検索


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after seeing Rex and Randy do some shop organizing got me motivated a little , *Jeff* thanks for the saw i have been practicing i have a ways to go on learning them dove tails but getting there it will take some more practice stumpy and Dave both of yalls videos have helped a lot these helped a lot on the layout http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/editors-blog/use-dividers-for-quick-easy-dovetail-layout-no-measuring 
especial the second one,
so got all my sharping station together with my small set of chisles ,and made a box to hold my saw and dove tail stuff just put a french cleat on the side and it hangs with the rest of the stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Marty ,Dave ,Randy and Gene though i was here by myself just messing around on the thread


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's all yours eddie, I'm goin' to bed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Looks good!
Shop organization is key! Keep it up! (Shop organization, that is!!!)

I'm tying to keep a loooooooow profile…...
PLEASE, don't be blaming ME for any of your motivation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm abandoning ship also….
I gotta get up and do a salting run in 4 hours!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks ,you guys have a good nite


----------



## DIYaholic

You too, Eddie!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some times it all you can do


----------



## HamS

Morning,

I turned the kitchen walls and ceiling over to the painter today. On to the new closet!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning slackers (& slackettes),
Another rough day at the office. I arose at 3:45am, was salting by 4:00am & done at 6 :30am! A looooong grueling 3.5 hours behind the wheel!!!

Ham,
You really need to learn how to screw up drywall….
Painting is the easy part!!!

What does this "SUPER" day have in store for me???

Rex,
I hope the side effects don't manifest too bad!!!

It's "Cyber Beach Boys" time….
Surfin' WWW!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You need to teach Mickey how to tell better time. 4 to 6:30 is only 2 1/2 hours…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain here today, tomorrow, this week. If it's not raining, It'll be snowing. It's suppose to turn dry this weekend and into the first of next week. I'll be able to make a run for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Feelin' better today, perhaps I can get in the shop and get some things done….. (as long as Debbie doesn't find out)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I was still half asleep.I hadn't even had any coffee yet. I ment to hit the *2*!!!

I have the same watch as this image!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This Morning's PBS line-up is The Woodsmith Shop, How to build a Morris chair…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a good episode of American Woodshop. It uses hand planes and card scrapers, and has a segment with some pretty good tips on sharpening them…..
http://dgjigvacl6ipj.cloudfront.net/media/swf/PBSPlayer.swf

Watch Wood Countertops for Kitchens on PBS. See more from WBGU.


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
Nice job on the WS mod, and the Fre*n*ch cleat. Neat way to get that box off the floor.

The watch pics reminded me of something heard on AFRS in the '60s. "For you Army guys, it's 1400, for the Air Force, it's 2 pm, for you sailors, it's 4 bells and, for you Marines, Mickeys little hand is on the two…."


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That's funny!!!

If anyone is looking for me (highly doubtful!!!)....
I'll be in the shop…


----------



## DS

Dave, I chuckled out loud when I saw the milker… that was hilarious! (Though your daughter might not agree.)

Japanese was fun… Google translate is such a great program.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that was a good video , really liked the sharping tips


----------



## boxcarmarty

I learned how to make a Morris chair. Now it's time for something a little more productive. I think I'll take a nap…..

BTW Jeff, I seen your drawer handles on the Woodsmith Shop. I hope you're getting your royalty's from them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Feel free to use any of those tips. If you don't have anything to sharpen, just run next door and grind on Williams new lathe tools…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch!!!
A Philly Cheese Steak w/ Fries! Mmm~~~Yummmmmy!!!

After lunch, I'm going to take advantage of the warm weather….
Disect my C'man 315 TS and get it into the basement! Should be a fun endeavor!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy use a saws all. Its faster.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning.
Well, I just woke up for the 5th time. The injection I had yesterday really did a number on me and I had a very bad night, and no signs of change today. Looks like today is confined to sitting in a chair, sleeping and trying to eat and get my meds down, my whole body is just one big pain with blotches everywhere. That's the way it goes sometimes. Sandra ventured out of the house and informed me about all the high wind damage we seem to have sustained, I'm not looking forward to seeing it.
For the need to know bunch, here's what the back of my hand changed to overnight, I won't go beyond the hand for the squeamish.


















Anyhow, I hope this will go quickly and I can get on with shop stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You know Rex, You would be a decent lookin' guy if you get all of that ugliness squeezed out….. and loose the hat…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Rex*- If you cook that a little more it'll be ready to eat!


----------



## superdav721

you guys are wrong.
Rex we still love you no matter how sun burned you are.
Sick em Rex!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave et all, I dunno what these blotches are that arrived so quickly they are very dark red and painful. I've got them all over the place from that injection. I'm also feeling ultra tired and can't eat - including meds so I am basically going to try and sleep it off and have nightmares about wind damage. lol
Didn't want this to happen, but I have no say in the matter.
I'll be OK again soon, in the meanwhile behave yourselves….and Randy too.


----------



## DIYaholic

What if I don't want to behave???

Rex,
The side effects will pass….
Then you can come back and "sick 'em!"

The C'man 315 TS has been dismembered, removed from my vehicle and moved to the basement work shop, err lair! It is much easier to move an entire TS with help….
I didn't have any, so I done took it apart!!!

There is only a little damage, to the main section of the TS (cabinet mostly) from a fall!!! I wonder if that will effect it's value??? NO I DIDN'T DROP IT!!! The damage was sustained long before I owned it!

I need to take a union break, then try to figure out where I'm going to…..
store the 315….
Put my *JET JKL 1442 VSK* lathe….
house my mobile tool box….
take a nap….

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have you called the doctor about that Rex?
It looks like a very bad reaction to the meds.
The color looks like a pigment reaction.
In one photo though, it looks like you also have some scaliness going on.
That usually means lack of moisture and can have long lasting effects if not seen to.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all.
Didn't sleep well last night.
Been in bed most of today.
If the kids hadn't have come in from school, 
I'd probably have stayed there.
I was awoke once with something good though.
UPS guy brought my scrapers from PSI.
They are over twice as thick as the scrapers I've been using.
When I get a chance to sharpen and use I'll let ya'll know more about them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Often a person near death experiences something like that. Their skin, especially the arms and legs, gets these dark blotches as the body begins shutting down. Death usually follows within hours.

But I wouldn't worry about it, *Rex*.

Sleep well…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm sorry, that was just mean. The condition I refer to looks nothing like yours. So don't go planning the funeral or anything. Of course, if you feel like making out a will, I am willing to look after your tools. Just sayin'...


----------



## Gene01

Since Stumpy spoke for the tools, I'll take good care of your tables, Rex.


----------



## DS

My guess is they are Borg nano-probes. Rex is being assimilated into the hive collective.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Can I have all your sticks of gum???


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Resistance is NOT futile!!!
*7 of 9* was able to leave the collective!

She looks muuuuch better in a Star Fleet uniform….
And even better out of it!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I want his dentures. I have some really tough beef jerky I want to eat and my teeth are too pretty for the job. (OMG- Did I just type that out loud?)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang tough Rex ,and do as William and contact you Doc on these side effects of your kemo it may be a norm but im sure you all ready know these things ,keeping you in my prayers ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you guys for the fun, I really appreciate it, and it helps. I am taking names for future reference.

William. you are on the money, I have been rubbing in moisture cream everywhere it is and trying to drink lots of fluid - 7-Up is all I can manage right now.

Stumpy, you are a near death experience with every video. Sorry can't help you with a set of dentures as I only have partials, you'll have to fill in the gaps.

DS and Randy, man, if I was being assimilated by 7 of 9 I would welcome it. Randy, I'll let you have a map of where the gum is parked.

Keep the laughs coming.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry, I just can't come up with the jokes about death like Stumpy did.
Ya'll can laugh at me if you want,
But I have always heard that you crap yourself right before death.
So when I feel as bad as I have on some days lately,
I wonder every time I sit on the toilet if it's going to be that final dump.

I'm glad to know you're aware of it and keeping it moisturized Rex.
My father had a similar reaction to a medicine.
He wouldn't take care of it and the skin wound up breaking open on his leg.
Then it got infected and he would up with something called an absess in the muscle tissue.
They operated and removed all of it,
But he never walked again after that.
Please take care.
As I'm sure you already know, 
Moisture in your skin tissue is extremely important.

You may hate it as much as I do,
But try gatorade.
I can't stand the stuff but have to drink it all summer because some of my meds tell me I'm not supposed to get overheated.
It'll also help replenish fluids for your skin.
Are you getting cottonmouth?
I mean any more than normal.
I know some of the meds already keep you with a dry mouth.
I know mine do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Question for *Rich* if he's online tonight.

What grit stones do you use to sharpen your lathe tools with?

I have been using a 60 grit for shaping some,
And an 80 grit for sharpening.
80 is the finest grit I've been able to find around here,
And from reading horror of having softer grinding wheels shipped to you,
I wonder if I'll just be better in the long run using the 80 grit I have.
It does a good job,
I'm just wondering how much difference in tools life I'll get between the 80 grit I'm using and one of those friable wheels like most people recommend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back in my college days, if I can remember….
MY "meds" gave me cottonmouth also (and the munchies)!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ah, the "Lost Weekends of Kent State's Hairy Buffalo Party" days. Back when a dusting was "half-n-half", 1/2 Herion,1/2 Cocaine, sprinkle on a full bowl of Turkish Black Tar.

Of course, I didn't go through that, right????

Early 70s, get to know the Chem Majors really, I mean REALLY well, as they threw the best parties.

Question: Define…..Hairy Buffalo Party??

( I used to have a dipper mug to take along to them)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Funny thing.
I've never done as much as try illegal drugs in my life.
Then I mess my back up and have to take prescription narcotics on a regular basis.
My meds don't give me munchies though Randy.
Actually, I have the opposite problem.
I don't have an appetite most day.
If I don't force myself to eat daily I'll lose track and wind up going several days without food.
Till my blood sugar bottoms out completely.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, where ya at?
Here's another dowel making idea.


----------



## HamS

Bandit we used to have purple Jesus parties in Berlin. Some guys called it stump juice. essentially you got a garbage can and started out with ten liters of 'Vin Rouge' from the French Officer's Club commisary. You could get ten liters for 8 or 9 francs which was about two dollars at the time. Then everyone added a bottle of whatever was handy. We tended to have a similar recipe becasue lots of guys were partial to bourbon, one guy always brought the cheapest scotch he could find and someone almost always thought that everclear was good in it. you usually did not walk away from a purple Jesus party!

I found this picture on the web of the barracks I lived in at the time. This picture was obviously taken before my time, but the building is the same one.


----------



## superdav721

Shh Randy dont tell everybody what we were doing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now drinking is a different story.
Back years ago, when I was young and single,
A REQUIREMENT for anywhere I lived was two full baths.
I needed the second bath tub for mash that I would make out of whatever fruit I could get enough of.
Muskedimes and apples were my favorite.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Thanks for the dowel link. I'm still here just not very good company lately as the weather and my broken tablesaw has me bummed! I did get a nice piece of crotch walnut from a fellow LJ today. I know, no pics, didn't happen. Still have no idea why he decided to give this to me. Oh well, "don't look a gift horse in the mouth" as they say.

Roger, Call your Dr and report this reaction to him/her. That looks like ecchymotic hemorrhages which can be a sign of clotting disorder, etc!


----------



## HamS

what is a Muskedime or do you mean muskadine grapes?


----------



## gfadvm

I just posted a comment for William and Roger but it disappeared!

Here goes again: William, I'm still here just not very good company lately. (weather and my non-functioning TS have me bummed). Thanks for the dowel link. If you cut your stock to perfect size, you can do these with the roundover bit and forego the chisel jig.

Roger, Report this reaction to your Dr. That looks like ecchymotic hemorrhage which can be a sign of clotting disorder.

I got a big piece of crotch walnut from UPS today. Gift from a LJ. Still don't know why people do these random acts of kindness. But I WILL get even.

Later


----------



## bandit571

Bath tubs was were we placed the Pony Kegs on ice at. BIG copper kettle at the front door, IF it came in the door in a bottle, you'd pour the bottle into the kettle.

One party place learned the hard way: DO NOT HAVE THE DRINKING AREA AND THE STEREO STUFF IN THE SAME AREA. Of course, after a few trips to dip a mug, who cared about Steffenwolf on the 8-track, anyway…...

Why was it that all the "Kudu Joints" north of Hue, served a nasty, low alkie rice beer, and WARM to boot? No wonder I liked old Johnny Walker, and his brothers, Black & Red….


----------



## JL7

Eddie - that was well stated…….my sentiments exactly……Rex, we are pulling for you man…..you too William…….and Dave, your wife and daughter with their health issues. And Bags who went thru his bit of crisis…and of course Eddie with his recent scare……..

This is a unique world were friends are made thru this online universe…….the humor is a cornerstone of this thread………..

But Stumpy…I think you crossed a line here…........just my 2 cents……….

Sorry to drag the party down……


----------



## bandit571

Gallows Humour?


----------



## gfadvm

Well said Jeff! I totally agree.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ditto!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have to take up for Stumps here.
Most places, yes, a line may have been crossed.
Here though, I think he's in the clear.

I think I can speak for Rex here.
If not, he'll speak up, but here is my take on it.

I doubt I'll make it another ten years in my current health state and ongoing problem.
I've faced death in the face on more than one occasion.
I know I am mortal and will die.
I have no idea when.
I may even get lucky and stop breathing tonight.
Who knows. 
I've been forced to face my own mortaility though and am not scared of it.
There have been times that I've made jokes about death myself. 
Besides taxes, death is the one thing we will all face.
Some of us will just face it sooner than others.
For some of us, who are pretty certain we'll see it a lot sooner than some of ya'll,
It's not big deal.

Besides, someone has to feed the grub worms.

.

Now, on the other hand, since the joke was directed towards Rex.
I don't know how Rex took it. 
If he already has some ax to grind with Stumps, 
He may not have liked it.
Knowing Rex though,
He didn't tell Stumpy to kiss his ass,
So he probably took it in good humor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And thank you Ham,
I didn't even catch that butchered spelling until you pointed it out.
Yes, I mean muskadine wine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've tried the roundover bit trick before and I didn't like it Andy.
It comes close, but I'm still searching for a way to make perfectly round dowels. 
the roundover bit comes close, but not quite close enough for my needs.
Actually, I don't mind buying more of my dowels except for 3/8".
I use a lot of those. 
I cut them up for plugs to conceal countersunk screw holes. 
I've had good success in the past,
But I like the idea of being able to make my own plugs.
It'll save money in the long run,
And make my plugs the same wood species as the surrounding wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

1"-3" of wet snow is planning on dropping by tomorrow morning into Thursday! This February has ben rather warm as they go. I hope March does the same!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William, I use a plug cutter to make those cause I like the exposed long grain as opposed to the end grain on dowels when plugging holes. My routed dowels really do come out perfectly round but the bit has to be set at the perfect height and the stock needs to be exactly square and the right size. I use a shop made featherboard to hold the stock down and keep it from riding up on the bit. Shut up Andy- William already knows all this stuff! Sorry, got carried away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, no.
I don't have a plug cutter,
But I did just have an idea about using a round over bit across the grain instead of with it like I've been trying to do. It may work. It may not. It's worth a try though.
Are plug cutters worth the cost? Do they make plugs that fit tight in three eighths holes?


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a plug cutter, but haven't used it yet.
I'm gonna have to find a use for it.
I would ask for suggestions…..
but NOT from this group!!!


----------



## bandit571

I have a couple 3/8" plug cutters. Prefer the one from Veritas. Use a drill press to make plugs. used in a hand-held drill, they will walk all over the place, long before you can even get one good one.


----------



## superdav721

For Rex.



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










If Rex doesn't get better I am gonna









Ayrabella


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I heard that all the way up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Decided to stay on the couch and watch wood working videos all day. I really need to get my @$$ up and do something a little more constructive tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Who wants to split a load of used/reclaimed wood???
I think it is a good deal!!!
~

~

~

~

~


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
For something constructive…..
Go organize Rex's shop!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only if I can play with his toys…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Local news….
Local weather….
local snooze….

I may have a long day tomorrow. Snow is forecasted. That "mother" nature, sure knows how to mess up my shop time!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I really hope you were talking about playing with Rex's WW tools & machines…..


----------



## gfadvm

William, My plug cutters are very high quality set of 3 from Harbor Freight! LOL But they cut plugs that fit perfectly in holes drilled with my Forstner or brad point bits. I think the set is 3/8,1/2, and 5/8. I see them at HD and Lowes as well. The plugs on my frame top boxes with the pinned half laps were cut with these from zebrawood,walnut,and hard maple.

Great pics Dave. Gets cuter every time I see her!

Niteall


----------



## Kreegan

William, I use 80 and 120 grit wheels, the white aluminum oxide Norton ones from Lee Valley. I honestly can't really tell the difference between the 2 in terms of how much material they take off. I try to use the 120 for touching up and the 80 for shaping. I think you're fine with just 80.


----------



## bandit571

Local news: Raining

Local news from the Dungeon Shop..









Awaiting delivery to my Grandson's place.









We return you now to your scheduled programming…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, yes I have total cotton mouth, Found only 7-Up will cut through it, it's so bad i can't drink coffee. I'm drinking as much as I can and using the moisture cream. I have managed to take some of my meds, but as I can't eat right now, that's a problem too. I did take some with a bottle of Ensure to cover the food aspect.

Andy, if I'm still very bad tomorrow, I'll go to the ER as instructed when I have bad reactions. They will immdiately put me on a fluid pack.

I don't take things Stumpy says the wrong way, he has a wicked sense oh humor and I see the funny side, that's just our Stumpy.

Lovely pics Dave, enjoy and keep on being proud.

Sandra went out of the house this afternoon to look at wind damage around the house. Sorry to say that the Flower Cart I made was completely destroyed. I'm wary now about what else did not make it, especially down at the shop.

Had more short sleeps today that Randy has in a month.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This is the culprit.

Applies to *cabazitaxel*: intravenous solution

Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction while taking cabazitaxel: hives, red skin rash; difficult breathing; feeling light-headed; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.

Call your doctor at once if you have a serious side effect such as:

fever, cough, chills, muscle aches, flu symptoms, sores in your mouth and throat, rapid and shallow breathing, fainting;
pale skin, feeling light-headed or short of breath, rapid heart rate, trouble concentrating;
severe or ongoing diarrhea;
trouble breathing;
feeling very thirsty or hot, being unable to urinate, heavy sweating, or hot and dry skin;
swelling or rapid weight gain; or
blood in your urine, pain or burning when you urinate.
Less serious side effects of cabazitaxel may include:

nausea, vomiting, stomach pain;
constipation, mild diarrhea;
weakness, tired feeling;
joint pain, back pain;
numbness, burning pain, or tingly feeling en your hands or feet;
changes in your sense of taste; or
hair loss.
This is not a complete list of side effects and others may occur. Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The only things destroyed from wind damage around the house are items that you made. Hmmmmm, shall we analyze that a moment???


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Try this.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Looks like more fine furniture coming out of the dungeon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes it's early, The dog decided he needed some yard time. Of course, He's sleepin' just fine right now…..


----------



## HamS

Morning Folks,

I need to change that now that Sandra has joined us sometimes. Life is going on at a frantic pace. I am now working on the living room side of the wall and this is a bit easier because I am not working in an 18" wide alley. FInding and posting that picture of the barracks I lived in when in Berlin brought back many memories. I think it was in Berlin that I realized there were other ways to build than ours. In Germany, almost all the buildings are stone or masonry and there is almost no wood used except for trim. Building skills are very different, but plasterers are in high demand.

For those of you who are praying folks, my nephew, Micah, was just diagnosed with lymphoma. He just started a regimen of chemo treatments. He is 13 and is amazingly calm, much calmer than his mother. This is a particularly aggressive form of it, but the paradox is that the more aggressive forms are also the more treatable.

I have been doing some genealogical research and was reminded that it is relatively rare now for parents to bury children, compared to what it was 200 years ago.

William, I just double checked it and we were both wrong; the grapes are muscadine not muskadine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

*Rich*, I figured 80 grit would work. I also done some reading up on it last night. The problem is, it seems the more reading I do the more questions I usually have.
The 80 I have is the grey stone type, the type you see on most bench grinders. I can't find the colored, white, or friable wheels around here. Besides, can't afford them at the moment anyway. 
The thing is though, from what I'm readind, the only benefit of using the friable wheels is that they don't overheat and blue the HSS steele like some say the grey wheels do. I haven't had that problem anyway though. 
I take light passes. I keep water near the grinder for when I'm shaping something like a new tool, or where I've screwed up, but for general sharpening, I never get the tool hot enough to need dipping in water. Therefore, I don't know if it's even worth me fretting too much about which wheel I use as long as it's 80 grit or higher so I get a fairly smooth edge.

*Ham*, that's good to know. I'll probably go right on misspelling it in the future though. The last time that word meant much to me, I was too sloshed to care one way or the other.

*Andy*, I'll be getting some plug cutters as soon as I can. I've kind of overshot my shop budget lately with the wood turning adventures. I think I'm going to have to lay off any new purchases for a few months. I just have to live with what I got for now. I am keeping all this in mind though in case I happen across some extra cash.

*Rex*, you have to be careful with those side effect. And just because it hasn't done it to you in the past doesn't necessarily mean you're clear. I was on a medicine once for several months without an issue, until one day it become an issue. 
One night, they say I was yelling at the kids to get off the porch because it was falling. It wasn't really falling. I was just losing my mind. Then I thought the dining room floor was moving. Next thing I knew, I was in the front yard after rolling my wheel chair off the front steps, heart racing ninety miles to nothing and breaking out in cold sweats. 
The ambulance got me to the ER. They got my vitals back under control, but refused to do anything else until bllod results came back because they thought I was on some kind of illegal substance. Of course, they apologized profusely to my wife when they realized it was a prescibed drug doing all that to me. 
The point is, the side effects can kill you sometimes before the condition the drug was meant to treat does.


----------



## superdav721

Morning misfits.
Ham I will.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning to you too Grandpa.
When will you be free enough to make a trip?
We still have that Louisiana thing to do.
I'm not rushing you.
I haven't been up to it myself lately.
Just need to get an idea when so I can have my money together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning wood chucks & chuckettes,

Ham,
I hope your nephew sees a full recovery!!!

The snow is about to start falling, however, it seems it will start as rain with temperature at 35 degrees. They are now saying 1"-2", instead of the 3" accumiliation. I wonder what the true outcome will be, as that determines what kind of a day I will have!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin.

I've got a lot of nerve showing my face around here after what I said yesterday. I may just take myself outside and teach myself a lesson.

I know I didn't offend Rex, but I am sincerely sorry if I offended anyone else.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

I just read through the posts and William takes the prize - 'final dump' had me laughing out loud. Rex and I have swapped some emails before dealing with health issues so anytime you can get a laugh when you're not feeling well is a good thing. Get your a$$$ into ER if you haven't already Rex.

It definitely is a fine line with gallows humour. The first time I was admitted to the hosp when all this crap started with my health, the only bed available was the 'spare room' in palliative care. There were all these plaques on the wall in memory of so and so. At that point, I was attached to a heart monitor and basically freaking out. My husband (who is very serious, dry sense of humour) walked in looked around and then asked whether I wanted kittens of puppies on my plaque. It cracked me up.

For the record, you would have to work pretty hard to offend/insult me. I know several of you would be up to the challenge but I digress. The best compliment I ever got was from a coworker. He told me that I had the biggest set of invisible b*lls that he'd ever seen. Of course, I do have the girly side, so Stumpy if you need more dresses, let me know.

Felt like a bag of poo yesterday and got nothing done. Heading into town in a bit for an appointment, then a few hours at my paycheque job. Then home again. Hoping to get out to the shop to cut a few more mortises today.

Yup, we all die. But not today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really morbid thought - those of us in the 'sicky' category should exchange mailing addresses. Then in the event of our untimely demise, our spouses would know where to send all the tools.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes.
YES
*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Please, yes, please get Stumpy to wear a dress on the next episode of his show.
I would pay money to see that episode.

Next on the list!
Here's the way I look at death.
And it has nothing to do with my poor health,
It goes for everyone.

I know personally a guy.
Well, let me back up.
I once personally knew a guy.
He was young, healthy, happy, and full of life.
He was headed out the door to go to work one rainy morning.
He slipped on the bottom step,
Fell backwards,
Hit the back of his head on the bottom step.
The coroner said he died instantly.

People say none of us are guaranteed tomorrow?
The hell with that.
None of us are guaranteed another breath.
So live it up guys.
Rex and I just may outlive you all.
And when you die before us, 
We want to know if you want kittens or puppies on ya'lls farewell address on Lumberjocks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, actually, I've already prepared for that.
I'm going to spill the beans on something I haven't talked about till now publicly.
A while back I had a cancer scare.
They went as far as giving me five years to live.
Through all my other various health problems, it was kind of funny to me that cancer would be what would take me.
Anyway, it turned out out to be a harmless tumor, but it did make me get off my butt and make an arrangement.
When I go, SuperDave gets all hand tools and assists my wife in getting a fair price for everything else.

He is someone I trust and he know fair market value of tools.
My family wouldn't have a clue and would probably sell things for pennies on the dollar.
I don't expect my wife to get rich off of it,
But I don't want her to get screwed on everything either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Perhaps a navy number with polka dots??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mini skirt.
Do you have a mini skirt?
He also needs a halter top to go with it.

Stumpy!
Are you reading this?
We found a way for you to make some money on your show,
because you could sell access to this show. 
Your followers would pay to see this.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't have to wear a dress. All I need is a empty coffee cup. The WGOA guy uses one and it look so natural!

Anyone who can watch all two minutes of this video and not laugh every time he talks about his "stool sample" and how it feels… is definitely dead inside. My wife, who is very conservative, couldn't believe this wasn't a joke.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think I figured the coffee cup thing out… that must be where he keeps the stool sample!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

He made his stool.
People came and sat on his stool.
To see how his stool felt on their butt.
Gave advice on his stool.
All this from his stool samples.
And he's telling us how to have great stools in our shop.

I don't even have a restroom or running water in my shop.
My dog has dropped some nasty stools in my shop,
but I think I'll continue going home and dropping my stool samples in the toilet.
And I'm not asking anyone to come see how my stool feels on their butts.
I don't think I'd have many friends if I done that.

So, I don't know if this guy knows $#!+ about what he's discussing.
I think he's got $#!+ for brains.

Sorry. I couldn't help it.
Yes, Stumpy, that was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Don't ask, just send him a dress! He will HAVE to wear it, as it would be a gift! Look at all the gift sweaters & ties people are forced to wear!!!

On passing: On my fathers headstone is the phrase; "Last Call"!!!

I need to do a few house chores, before I am called upon to salt or plow. I hate house chores1 I need to hire a maid!!!
Marty, you were looking for something to keep you productive…. NO, you can't wear the "Fre*n*ch Maid" outfit!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I gotta go guys.
Ya'll hold the fort down.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I commented on a thread a while ago, regarding just that topic!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/271083


----------



## StumpyNubs

So…. Randy was the inspiration for that guy's stool samples? Makes sense…

I liked the video so much I made a blog out of it.


----------



## Gene01

Late to the party.

Dave, 
She's just adorable.

Stumpy,
Count me in the un-offended category. I guess, the closer we get to the end, the less we are offended. And actually, some of the most stupid things we find funny. That's why your posts are so welcome.

Ham, William, Bandit,
One of the blessings of a failing memory is not remembering those days of wine and 4 Roses. My remembrance of all the times that I worshiped at the alter of the Porcelain Gods is pretty strong, though. God! What we did to our bodies…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- Not all of my jokes go over well. I have a terrible time with my cancer and aids jokes, and nobody seems to be able to laugh at the Nazis any more.

Just kidding, folks.


----------



## bandit571

A French general, after losing his leg to a cannonball, noticed his servant was crying,

"Why are YOU crying, Man? Now, you only have ONE boot to polish!"

When asked by the "Headsman" to hurry up widing his watch, the condemed man said " Relax, my friend. You Sir have all the time in the world, I am the one on a schedule…."

July of 2011: I told the nurses that since they were keeping me in stitches from the quad bypass surgery, I would keep them in stitches laughing. " Say, did you hear about…"

A few people with firearms have had their turn at me, a few really bad driver-wannabes, too. A little heart trouble wasn't going to slow me down, either.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm off to the shop to make some poop… I mean stool samples… I think I messed that joke up…


----------



## DIYaholic

0.0 hours at work today! I'm pooped, err I mean "stool sampled"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
This CraigsList posting may just be down your "alley"!!!


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, 
Nazis are ALWAYS funny. Especially, the present day iterations. Their actions…maybe not so much.
Would a stool be a poop deck?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I spent the morning finishing up the new wiring for the filming lights in the shop. They run on almost 5,000W!

Spent the early afternoon hooking up dust collection to both band saws, the drill press and underneath both table saws. I think I might try to whip up some sort of Excalibur style overhead dust collection/blade guard for the saws this evening.

I'm hoping some kids will come by the shop to ask if I'll pay them to shovel the snow. There's no way I'm going to feel like doing it tonight.


----------



## DS

Stumps, that Baileigh CNC tablesaw has me thinking about retrofitting my TS with a 3 axis kit to control the blade tilt and height plus move my fence.

I'm thinking a simplified keypad/display interface to just select the fence and blade positions…. should be simple, no?

(Who needs an incra fence then? - not me…)


----------



## DS

I'd bet you could adapt the CNC controller to have the flesh sensing technology too…

It wouldn't retract or stop the blade, or anything, but, it could detect the event and then sympathize with you. "Sorry for the loss of your finger", or something like that.


----------



## DS

"I just detected your flesh on my blade. I bet that really sucks."


----------



## DIYaholic

I spent the early afternoon napping!!!
It has been raining ALL day! I'm glad it is not snow…..
I'd have been napping behind the wheel of my plow truck!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS, or should I say Doug?
We'll go with DS!

DS,
Perhaps a CNC toilet that raises & lowers the seat…
Women wouldn't complain & yell at you for leaving it up!!!

I'd have one, but I'd constantly be setting off the "Flesh Sensing" technology!!!


----------



## bandit571

One other sensor needed for a toilet? Need one to close the lid! IF you have a dog in the house, you will know why.

Tired of getting blamed for a wet seat. I now blame it on the two dogs in the house!


----------



## DS

Randy, Somebody's already done that.










Yours for just $159.00 too!


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## bandit571

WOOD!


----------



## bandit571

Name change: Iron Dog Dave????


----------



## StumpyNubs

My dog drinks from the toilets all the time. I rarely flush, so I don't have to feed her either!

Roy Underhill always likes to say his saw blades all have flesh sensing technology. I've caught my finger with many a hand saw, and I have to agree. I sense it and stop sawing instantly! I have yet to saw a finger all the way off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife has been picking out stuff for a bathroom remodel in the house. I tried to talk her into one of those computerized toilet seats. She says she doesn't care what it does, she's not spending $400 on a toilet seat.

I backed off because I'm hoping to talk her into buying a shower message spray handles to attach to the sink. It's right next to the toilet, so I'm thinking I could save a bundle in toilet paper!


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
You are an environmentally insensitive brute. 
Water is precious.
Use corn cobs. Let them soak a day or so, then you can flush 'em.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh?
What's toilet paper???


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought the "Lord Of The Rings" ring was….

*Precious!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Stop napping!!!
We've been discusting, err discussing poop, toilets and what not!!!
This is right in your wheelhouse….

Seriously though, I hope those side effects leave town quickly!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great video!!! I hate idiot, inconsiderate, aggressive drivers!!!

Question for you…..
Why can't I get a "full screen" of the videos you post??? With all other videos posted, I can…..


----------



## superdav721

I dont know. It has to be something my mac or firefox is doing. I just click share then embed and copy the html code here.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's interesting. Not a big deal, I was just curious. Thanks.


----------



## superdav721

160.000 views


----------



## superdav721

Spring break is around the corner for me. I have 9 days off. what to do what to do


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, Micah is definately in my prayers as are his parents. I lost my only son and that is just not supposed to happen.

William, I think the whole set of plug cutters cost $3-4.

Motor is back in my TS and it works!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
That is great news on the TS repair!!!

What was the problem???


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's official, I"m appointing myself as a fellow reject. I almost fell off my sample laughing at the video.

Ham - Keeping you and Micah in my prayers.

No shop time today. Crappy day overall. Parked my van on a downhill slope. It iced up and I couldn't back out of the space. Called hubby and the day slid downhill from there (literally)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, if someone can rustle up Stumpy's mailing address, I"m sure I can find a spiffy ensemble for him.


----------



## Bagtown

Hello.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Christmas craft ideas for the men-folk.
NIghty night all.

http://cdn-www.i-am-bored.com/media/***********************************-dream-catcher.jpg


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey - you still in AB?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can't stay awake any longer… Hope all is well with you Mike. I'll hum a few bars of Stan's "Watching the Apples Grow" for you.


----------



## superdav721

Stool sample!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup


----------



## Bagtown

Ok, I haven't caught up in over a week.
There's hundreds of threads.
I'll catch up in a week and a half when I next get a day off.

Welcome Sandra. If anyone belongs in this merry band of misfits, it's you.
Yay, another Canuck.

OK, I have to thank all you guys for all your support since I moved up here to the north pole(almost).
And I need to publicly thank Jeff, cause he spent his pennies from heaven gift card and sent me some beautiful carving tools, some box wood for carving and I finally got a piece of the famous Birdseye too.
And just so you all know, I have been inducted into the Fesfools International Club. Rex sent me a Festool sander for my very own. really made my day.
And Marty, don't you dare send that vise up here with that kind of shipping. 
You guys are closer than some of my family and I have yet to meet anyone face to face.
I will be doing my best to pay your thoughtfulness forward wherever I can.

Right now I'm sitting at an oil sands site (Syncrude), waiting for half an hour for my turn to pick up some workers after their twelve hour shift and get them home safe and sound.

Hey, I got a pay cheque!
First one in a year and a half.
Feels good.
Now I get to pay back some debts.

Have fun out in the shop everyone.

Randy, you could come up and plow lots up here.

See you,

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Hahaha..
Nice dream catcher


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great to hear from you Mike! Glad you're surviving the Great White North.
If you're catching up on the threads, go straight to the one about building stools….. too funny.

Another snow storm gearing up for tomorrow. If the big yellow bus doesn't come to pick up my kids in the morning, I may have to drink.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You are definately a keeper! That *********************************** dream catcher was a classic! Think I had one of those in my dorm room in college (a LONG time ago in a far away place).

Now I challenge your fellow "Nubbers" to top that!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It's good to hear from you. Glad all is well. Congrats on the "first" pay cheque!!! (I even spelled check in Canadian for you!!!)

Sandra,
I love to dream!!!

Andy,
I don't have pictures, but in college, on our house we hung a brassiere for a door "knocker"!!!


----------



## superdav721

How do you knock with a bra?
I am from the south. We are a bit sl o w e e r .


----------



## DIYaholic

I never said it worked!!!
It was more for the aesthetics….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got back in the shop today, found my pot rack that I started about a month ago I think. Did a half lap on the center pieces then made straps to band the outside. The banding will be attached with cut nails…..


----------



## superdav721

Look at Marty go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
No rush on completing that pot rack…..
Dave is still learnin' to make nails!!!


----------



## JL7

Just cruising through…..

Nice to hear from you Mike and its payday finally…..very cool…..Keep on bussin'…

Andy - thank god you got your power saw back…..you might have turned into a galoot after 2 weeks of this…..

Funny stuff Sandra…..and I can relate to the icy hill story……I recall sliding down one backwards in my little truck (spinning in circles) and somehow missing all the parked cars…….but it's been thawing here the last few days…..

Marty - pretty impressive pot rack there……and I saw your comment on the Woodsmith drawer pulls…...I know I've seen the design somewhere before, so mine were just made from memory….now I'm curious to know how they did em…..may have to do some searching on that one….

Dave - nice baby pics……getting any sleep?

Not going to beat this point at all anymore…promise, but my comment yesterday was grounded in the fact that my sister is surviving a year and a half battle with stage 4 breast cancer and I was her chemo buddy more times than not…..Taxel (which Rex is dealing with) was one of the primary nasty things they were using and I got to see firsthand how it drags you down. A strong mind and fighting spirit is the best remedy in my opinion…..she is still fighting but this time was brain tumors and radiation…

The whole process still freaks me out a bit…..and I suppose always will…..

That's it………end rant.

Rex - hope your day today was better….


----------



## bandit571

Spent the evening down in the Dungeon Shop. I had some maintainence to do on a few planes. Didn't like the way the Millers Falls #8's tote turned out, so I stripped the new finish back off, Film @ 11:00


----------



## bandit571

I have had a Cousin survive Lukemia a decade ago. My Dad died from cancer in 2011.

Two months later, I'm getting a quad bypass.

Humour? It is what makes things go by a little bit better.


----------



## bandit571

Is it 11:00 yet? No? Close enough for Governor Work.









Newly re-finished kanoobie, and the stripped tote. Iron was getting a little dull, too..


----------



## superdav721

Baby on other end of house. I sleep fine.
Pawpaw dont do stool samples.
I might change a pee pee diaper but if her Mama is handy. She gets the privilege.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Have you offered to change Rex's diaper??? I know he needs changing!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I'd forgotten about "The ******************** Huntin Monkey". One of his very best! Thanks!! I watched it twice and laughed all the way through both times. I tried once to change a dirty diaper, gagged and retched. My wife never asked again. She doesn't do weedeating and I don't do diapers!

Jeff, EVERYONE around here cheered when I got the saw running. I have made life miserable for all the past 7 days, 14 hours, 18 minutes, and 14 seconds! Even my GOOD friends were avoiding me. My best friend offered to buy me a spare from HD just in case the Grizz ever laid down again!

Randy, Back when I was in college,girls didn't wear bras; they burned em!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The "good" old days…
I enjoyed the challenge and got very skilled at the one handed "declasping"....
My friends didn't believe how proficient I was at it. So I unhooked their bras, while they were wearing winter coats, with my hand outside the coat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Then they came out with the front clasp. A whole other skill set to master….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff your sister is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening misfits.
Well, I think I have started coming out od this set of after effects, which have been the worst I have known. I am felling more alert and have been able to get back on my meds schedule which will undoubtedly help. Just think Jeff's sister is fighting more than I am, yeah it's tough, but the alternative is worse. Got to fight this crap and let it know who's boss.
The weather forecast for here is pretty crappy thru Satuday, but I'm going to get some shop time in as I have plans to make something to show for Easter. Just getting out of the house is great.

Glad everyone like Sandra, she's a hoot and can give as good as she gets on this thread.
Frosty Mike surfaced and we are all pleased he got his paycheck as a reward, makes you feel good. Yes, I am guilty of elevating Mike to the coveted Festool Owners Association, he is worthy to brag about it, he's now a an elevated Woodworker.

Than heaven you got the saw going Andy, your tears were staring to drip off my display.

Dave, hope you are getting some sleep now.

William, Ne Absiste


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you showed up!
I ain't changing your diaper!!
Now that you are here….
I gotta go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Rex,
I have to hit the pillow….
You'll have to cause trouble….
For someone else….
On another thread!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nite Randy

Marty thats going to be a fine looking pot rack wood and steel yep it going to be a looker

Ham pray your nephew, Micah , for strenght and a full recover from this

Jeff also pray for strength for your sister in her battle and a recovery too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you too my friend glad to see you getting a least some release from the last kemo treatment ,shop times a coming

Sandra loved the dream catcher ,you will fit well with this group

Stumpy anybody else i would of been offended and would have given a attitude adjustment but we all know you and as Rex said its just our Stumpy we still luv ya ,please flush the tolit

Mike i know it sure feel good to get a check ,i know thats a load off of you and the family ,you saved the farm

Bandit i think you are so right Humor makes this journey a lot easier ,i had triple by pass in 2000 , another heart attack in 2011 two stents and another a few week back this was a close one got 5 more stents hell i fell like a stent but yes Humor is a key, and keeping God in the equation as much as i can for a old sinner like myself and keep thing in perspective for me ,only advise i can say is take a asprin every day and if your breath start getting hard to get check your heart ,

William good to hear from ya my friend , i have been in the shop and out and about so late is sometime the only time i get to post and get caught up on all the post.

Andy i am sure glad you got your saw going thought you was going to have to go to a AA meeting i mean a TSA meeting


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Of course the Brits have been saying this for years*

A pack of lawsuit are brewing around the country after angry beer-lovers accused the maker of "The King of Beers" of watering down its beverages.

Beer fans in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, California and other states have filed suits against Anheuser-Busch InBev accusing the company of printing the incorrect alcohol content on its labels.

In a class action suit filed in a San Francisco court on Friday, the beer company is accused of intentionally "overstating the alcoholic content of its products" to increase profits.

"At the heart of any alcoholic beverage process is 'fermentation.' This process involves yeast converting certain carbohydrates into ethanol (intoxicating alcohol to humans), and CO2 (carbon dioxide for carbonation.) It is the expensive and time-consuming fermentation process that creates the alcohol content in the beverage, and it is this by-product, ethanol, which creates demand for alcoholic malt beverage. Hence, the economic incentive to 'water down' malt beverages," the suit claims.

Information on the can states that Budweiser and Michelob are composed of 5 percent alcohol, while the lighter versions come in around 4 percent.

"A consumer should be able to go in a store buy a can of beer of whatever brand they like and if it says on the label it's 6 percent alcohol…it should be 6 percent," said the plaintiff's attorney Robert Mills.

Other lawsuits have been filed this week across the country, seeking over $5 million in damages.

Behind the suit are former workers accusing the company of lowering the alcohol content during the final brewing stages by adding water.

The products included are Budweiser, Bud Ice, Bud Light Platinum, Michelob, Michelob Ultra, Hurricane High Gravity Lager, King Cobra, Busch Ice, Natural Ice, Black Crown and Bud Light Lime.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not Natural Ice its on sale this week  may have to go back to pearl with the foam on top

Dave i guess you got out of the two hour feedings of Ayrabetta Rose ,well you do have to work and there are two mamas there now yes you are all alone now 

you have to admit he had a good stool ,i would love to make a stool like that stool


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

I am so pleased to report that I am recovering from the bad after effects I got from that injection. It took me out for 3 days, and the worst I have been - ever, but I'm getting it back together now and raging to get to the shop and do something. Yes, I will get there to day, maybe for quite a short while, I need to see wind damages and hope that it is minimum.

I know it's early, but I just wanted to thank everyone who prodded and pushed me, stayed with me and kept my spirits up. Even when you are down, just hearing from your buddies really does boost your resolve to fight your way out.

Look out Easter, there's a project with your name on it.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie it is wearing my daughter out. Good. I wouldn't trade the moon for my granddaughter. But I told my daughter that she will raise that child. And she is. She looks like death on roller skates. I will give her a break come this weekend. Play time and being a teenager are over.
Roger it is good to see you up and about.
Sick em Rex!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Why do grown kids come back with more people before you can even get the younger kids out of the house?
My next to the oldest has hit on hard times and moved back home.
With his pregnant wife.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning saw dust sniffers,

Another tough day at the office….
A 1 hour salting stint, that's STINT NOT STENT, and my work day is over.

I'm trying to prioritize my next few shop projects….
Another counter/bench with base cabinets….
Metal ducting for DC….
Thein Top Hat pre-seperator….
Super "Electric Dave" Sled for the TS….
Sharpening Station….
More fre*n*ch cleats and tool hangers….

Anyone wanna come help???

There are only a few weeks until spring….
10 hour workdays, 6 days a week, won't leave much shop time or the energy to do anything!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got very little done yesterday.
I want to share a tip with ya'll though.
I'll put this in a blog sometimes or another,
But ya'll know I try to make sure ya'll hear it here first.

I was putting a new, finer cutting wheel on my bench grinder yesterday.
It's always been a great bench grinder.
No vibration, cuts good, just an all around good tool.
Well, as soon as placing the new wheel on,
The stand danced a jig all over the shop.
Took the new off, old back on, still dancing.
What happened?

With a little investigation, here is what I figured out and thought it may apply to others who replace grinder wheels and have this issue. I've heard about it before.
When I replaced the wheel, the outside washer rides to the outboard side of the smooth shaft, just along where the threads start for putting a nut on.
This give you nothing to center that washer. 
That outside washer is right over the threads and there is an eighth inch of play in it because it doesn't ride on the main, smooth shaft, which is a bit larger than the threaded part of the shaft.
At high speed, that weigh nothing washer being off center is enough to throw the whole grinder horribly out of balance.
It took sever cups of coffee to find a solution to this one.

Remove the wheel. 
Remove the inside washer. 
Place the wheel back on.
This now gives enough room for the outside washer to ride on the main part of the shaft and be forced onto perfect center.
Ok, now put a piece of two sided tape on the outboard side of the wheel, just under where the edge of the outside washer will be. If you're not sure where that'll be, install the washer and trace around it with a permanent marker.
After putting the tape on, press the washer, which is now on the main, smooth part of the shaft, and centered, onto the side of the wheel, which should now be being held securily in place on the wheel with the tape.
Carefully remove the wheel, with the washer attached to it.
Replace the inside washer.
Put the wheel and the taped on washer back on.
Replace the mounting nut.
Be careful not to disturb the washer's placement as you snug down the nut.
Everything is now centered. 
True up your new wheel and everything should be balanced pretty good.

This worked great for me.
I wound up doing this to the other side too, the side that hasn't been disturbed since I bought the grinder.
The grinder is now more vibration free than it's ever been.
As a matter of fact, I have to be more careful around it now.
If you don't look very carefully, you can't tell it is even spinning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, told me "Ne Absiste" in a previous post.

Don't worry my friend.
I may get down, moan and bitch sometimes, 
But giving up is not in my vocabulary.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, "Ne absiste" is my family crest's motto.
Gad you know what it says in English - "Never Give In"

Going to have some breakfast, managed a cup of coffee earlier, the world is good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff,
Sorry to hear about your sister.
We'll be sure to keep her in our prayers.
Don't worry about the fact that the whole situation freak you out, as you put it.
Things like that effect different people, well, differently.
Some people take a somber tone with it.
Some use sarcasm and almost seem angry all the time.
Some use humor.
I encourage you though,
Whatever helps your sister, roll with it. 
It will help her more than anything.

I say this for a reason.
Recently, when the doctors still thought I had cancer,
I went through a variety of emotions.
I accepted it.
After all, I've faced death before.
Then I got depressed because I knew what it was going to put my family through.
Then I got to a point where I was madder than hell that, after all I've been through, that cancer may beat me.
I had decided early on to refuse chemo,
But wasn't sure how well I'd handle the fight one way or the other.
Dave encouraged me to talk with Rex, since he's in that fight himself.
Luckily, it turned out that it wasn't cancer,
But that tumor is still going to cause other issues. 
That's the meaning behind the inside joke Dave sometimes posts about me eating jogurt. 
Digestive issues due to the location of said tumor.

I'm getting off track.
Anyway, my point is that it is normal to feel differently than some others do in the same situation.
It's just that different people react differently.
For example,
If your sister was a participating member of this thread,
And we had any idea that she didn't take to humor on the subject well,
Then I'm sure noone would ever dare make jokes in the manner in which they were made.

That being said,
If anything was said that did actually offend you,
I want to extend my deepest apologies.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex.
I actually had no clue what it meant.
But that's what Google is for.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That is a great tip! Thanks.
I will soon be setting up a full sharpening & perhaps a buffing station. Your tip, I'm sure, will come in very handy!!!

I need to figure the best way, for me, to sharpen my future turning tools….
I have a sanding station with a combo belt/disk sander, but I want a seperate (in another space) sharpening station.
For the sharpening station I have:
WS 3000 with many accessories (with buffing & leather wheels/plates)
"Scary Sharp" paraphernalia
C'man 9" dual wheel grinder
2 - Older, two wheel grinder stations, belt driven with motor
Course, medium & fine grinding wheels, buffing wheel & buffing compound (for C'man grinder)

I almost had a CL $25.00, 8 tool set of turning chisels….
I would have had to drive 2 hours (4 hours round trip) to get them, so I nixed the purchase. They probably were a basic beginer set & not a "masters" quality set, so not a big lose.

With all the shop projects on my plate to think about….
MY HEAD HURTS!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta go to my phychiatrist today.
I hope they help me.
I have a big head.
I always have.
So maybe they will actually shrink it some this time.

Actually, I hate going to this place I have to go today, with a passion.
I don't feel I need to go.
I made a promise to loved ones a long time ago though,
After going through severe depression and two suicidal episodes,
To keep with this program.
I've been seeing these quack head doctors for close to ten years now on a regular basis.

It is fun to mess with these people though once you get to know them and how they operate.
Most of them there are highly educated,
But dumb as a damn brick when it comes to common sense.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It's good to hear the side effects are waning!
It will be good to have you behaving badly!!!

William,
I'm glad you Googled that….
I was way to tired to type that much!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, check out PSI.
Their prices are very reasonable and the tools are of great quality. 
Well, great quality compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Randy, Randy, So young and innocent with your list of shop projects. If you look around my shop and find a half a dozen unfinished projects, then you haven't looked hard enough to find them all. Take my RAS with no table top for example. It may be a little tough holding that board in mid air while you pull the saw across it, but it still makes a buzzing sound when you pull the trigger. So don't worry about that drill press table, just prop that block of wood up on your knee and crank that bit down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm seriously looking at the "Benjamin's Best" 8 tool set and will look into there sharpening supplies. I do need to equip the sharpening station as inexpensively as possible (don't we all!). I just always check CL, so if turning tools show up, I may go that route.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, something else I have learned quickly about turning is to forget the other sharpening stations and tools you have.
You *NEED* a dedicated lathe sharpening station if you're going to be serious about it.
Start reading here.
That is actually page two of a series of pages on sharpening.
You can use the links at the bottom of the page to navigate through the rest of the pages.
Sharpening lathe tools is a whole different ball game compared to sharpening pretty much anything else.
If you navigate through that ling I posted, it also will show you how to build a shop made version of the Wolverine vari-grind system. That shop built version is what I'm using and is well worth the time and effort to make and learn how to use properly. 
Actually, I've learned the hard way. You need to learn some decent sharpening techniques for your tools before you even start to learn turning. 
Dull tools will make it hard to turn, and impossible to learn to turn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and oatmeal this morning. (it's for my stool sample)

Got a white dusting on the car this morning. I hate snow.

PBS lineup for today is the Woodsmith Shop…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, the lathe sharpening station,
It doesn't take up much of a foot print in the shop.
Put it near the lathe.
You will be going to it often during turning to touch up your tools though.
So keep that in mind when deciding where to place it.
All you need is a small stand or table, which you can build yourself easily if you don't have something.
On it will be a bench grinder,
And the arm attachments that go directly under each wheel. 
Once you get into longer tools, like bowl gouges,
You'll need those arms pretty long and they'll stick out the back or front pretty far.
You can make them removable though if they'll be in your way so you can detatch them and get them out of your way when you're not turning.
I'm no expert on it,
But if you want, PM me your email address and (it'll be tonight before I can do it) I could send you some good ebooks on the subject.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That is funny. My RAS needs TLC, as in, a new fence, calibrated/adjusted for sguare & what not. I also need to build a DP table. I also have a WW project that I started 8 years ago, when I was living on Long Island. You are not off base at all!!!

I need to go measure & pull some ply for the Thein Top Hat.
I'm off to the garage and then the shop….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, if you don't want to buy a set, here's my advice.
If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't buy a set.
I'd buy, of good quality,
1/4" and 1/2" spindle gouges
1" roughing gouge
1/4" and 1/2" bowl gouges
diamond shaped parting tool
oval (matter of choice there) shaped skew chisel
If I needed, I could stick with 1/2" on the spindle and bowl gouges and get by with only five tools to start and then build onto that as I go. Others I'm sure would add to this list, or disagree completely. I'm just telling you the tools I use mostly.
I have other tools that came in sets that are very sharp, because I sharpened them and never use them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You mentioned sharpening supplies from PSI.
Don't.
Go pick up a cheap bench grinder for $20 at harbor freight.
Then read that article I posted above.
build that sharpening system in the article out of scraps around your shop.
Then learn to use it all.
That really is all you need.
Other things, like your skew chisel, 
You can use your scary sharp method and supplies that you said you already have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty,
Don't forget to mail that stool sample to Stumpy.
He needs all he can get so people can come to his shop and check them out.
If it's good enough, 
He'll never tell anyone it's yours.
He'll surely claim it as his own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta go.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've had my lathe tools for twenty some odd years now. I would guess them to be the better cheap set that HF sales. Those have always done the job well and have many more years left in them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the info guys.

William,
PM being sent.

I'm off to the shop NOW….


----------



## superdav721

william the grinding wheels have to be balanced . you can manuelly do this or they make an arbor attachment that will do this. None of them are centered or ballanced.
They bought me a keyboad for my ipad so watch out. I can type fasted now.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
That's one heckuva nice looking pot rack! Looks like maple, is it? I really like the corners. That metal strap is classy, too. Hope you have nice strong ceiling joists to hold all those iron skillets. 
Mike, 
Great to hear you are surviving up there and that they actually pay you to have all that fun. You are a gutsy guy. Anymore, I won't venture out on to the roads until the snow and ice is totally gone. And you do it for a living… and in a bus, no less. 
Rex,
What did the docs say about the discoloration you showed us? Has it subsided?

Gotta go shopping with the boss, today. She wants me to help her pick out a ceiling fan. What do I know about ceiling fans????? They go round and round. That's about the extent of my vast fan knowledge. Anybody have any suggestions as to brands, models, etc. She wants one with a single light. Not fancy. I want one that is easily balanced. Your opinions are valued and appreciated and will help me impress the boss.


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody!

I haven't been here pestering you guys because I don't have internet for a while. Hope all of you are doing well. I'll be back in a couple of months. Peace out! (that's hippy talk for "take care")

Oh, and if anybody mentioned me in the past 710 posts, I didn't read it so "Same to ya!"

Later gaters


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - I'll keep your sister in my prayers. Thankfully I've never been on the receiving end of chemo, but have been a chemo buddy before and it's a challenge.

Randy and Marty - My sharpening station is still a figment of my imagination, but I always thought one of these "mixer shelves" would be useful for a bench grinder. Those stand mixers are heavy and the shelf mechanism brings them up to work level, and then back into the cupboard.










I haven't looked at the price - likely more than a bench grinder, but I like the concept.

William - Sometimes amidst all the gobbledy-goop the shrinks have some decent advice. 
I've had the grey matter checked out a few times.

Did 2.5 hrs today at my paying job. That's all I'm allowed to do at the moment. Still waiting for my appointment at the Montreal Neurological Institute. In the meantime I'm dragging my carcass around as best I can.

Gene - figure out which one the boss really wants, then point out a cheaper and/or uglier one. Hem and haw over it a bit, and then tell her you like the one she picked better and that she's always had better taste than you anyway.
(She may faint)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops - forgot to say "Hi Ted" 
I've been made a probationary member here. They're still treading a bit lightly on me for fear I'll go all weepy on them but I'm having fun.

Have a good day
Sandra


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, your probation period is over. You are now in charge of the food court and Stumpy's wardrobe.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Ted. You've been missed. Hope you get back online soon.
Sandra,
Sage suggestion, there. Thanks. Your posts are always peppered with seasoned advice. I'll let you know how it shakes out.


----------



## bandit571

Got maybe an inch of the white stuff on the ground. Not that bad out. Just have to watch for those idiots who THINK they know how to drive on snow. Have already have a couple EMTs go by, on "SquadRuns".

Working on a Mystery Plane, right now.

Sharping "Station"









What one type can't sharpen, the other will. Like that small wheel on the belt sander…..a LOT! Goes in all the small spaces. Also, think gouge grinder…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks for the heads up. I can see how having the wheels well balanced would be CRITICAL, seeings as how the operators usually are NOT!!!
Please don't type tooooo fast, I ~ c a n ' t ~ r e a d ~_ t h a t ~ f a s t ! ! !

Gene,
ceiling fans usually have 3 speeds and spin in 2 direction, one direction for the warm summer months and the other for the cooler winter months. Damned If I know which way is which!!!

Ted,
Nice of you to drop in. As Gene said; YOU HAVE BEEN MISSED!!! PLEASE don't run away soooo fast. Since you have been missed, in regards to your "Rex Sitting" duties. You're on the schedule for the next 4 nights! Don't forget his diaper!!!

Sandra,
I like that mixer platform raising mechanism! It could also be used to bring Stumpy up to a "lifesize" stature!!! Please, provide a link & the funds for me to purchase one, two or twelve!!!

I culled through my ply stash & found some usable 3/4" for my Thein Top Hat & Tails! I also went to the reStore and purchased a stainless steel hand sink for the shop and also some tubafores for a lumber rack in the garage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Nice "Sharpening Station". Did it take you long to construct it?
Can you provide some additional information about….
The "Blue 2-Wheel Vertical" grinder? Or is that 4-wheeled? Looks like you could adjust the bevel or skew angle with a "steering wheel"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Blue Wheel Station is a "Training Model" only. made to make Vermonters ask questions.

If You have a vise ( we all know you have a vice) then clamp a beltsander in it. Run the belt away from you, unless you like catching sharp objects flying back at you. The "normal " grinder I got as a payment for building a set of "Spoon Shelves" that held 200 little spoons.

Grinder is just sitting on the bench, a single "C" clamp is holding it. One rest is set @ 25 degrees for my plane and chisel work.


----------



## DIYaholic

We are a quizative(?) people, us Vermonters.

Leftover pizza has been chowed & "Thin Mints" Girl Scout cookies have been savoured. With lunch over, it is time to become productive again….
Would that be "reproductive"???


----------



## bandit571

Now THAT'S a scary thought!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Gene,* The pot rack is red oak with white oak on the corners. I think it weighs more then the pots. I'll have more pics later. Oh, and get one of those fans that goes round and round, they're the best…..

*Sandra*, I'd rather have the mixer on there. Have you ever tried mixing cookie dough with a grinder???

*Ted*, I'm only typing this because you're not gonna read it for 2 months…..

*Randy*, That's the mini van that he just put brakes on…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If you "blue" the metal strapping, you would have an *All American* pot rack…
*RED* oak, *WHITE* oak & *BLUE* metal!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Drive by Hello.

I'm still around, just not much to post. Shadow Box is getting closer to being done….it better be as we're suppose to present it next weekend.

Bought the Sorby replacable cutter turning gouge. Not sure if I like it or not yet, I'll let you know. It's designed to be used with the tool rest a bit further away from the wood than your traditional gouges. On top of that, being a cutter and not a beveled edge the "attack" angle is a bit different. Both are going to take some getting use to.


----------



## bandit571

When they moved most of old shop into the Dungeon Shop, they brought along the lathe. They FORGOT to bring the lathe chisels along! My nice, heavy duty Nickelson Bench, with the leg vise, is still out there as well. Might have to go get a few things this weekend.

Mystery Plane? A York Pitch #3 that only costs $8? Hey, I have one of them…....









A Vintage Dunlap, at that. Now, how much does L-N want for their York pitch Frogged Planes????


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyone know why I got a box full of dresses in the mail today? The label says "from *Sandra*"...


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Well, It ain't for halloween!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, and I haven't even mailed it yet…...


----------



## DS

Stumpy has flux capacitors on all his shop motors. He finishes jobs before he starts them all the time.
You'll get used to it… eventually.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got my 2nd, 3rd and 4th mortises (ever) finished, one leg assembly for my workbench. Slowly but surely.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
And what nice legs you have!!!
Your bench is taking shape. Good for you!!!
BTW: That's a real purdy *RIKON 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw Capacity*, you have there!!!

Marty,
Don't get jealous! You have nice legs too!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've started my Thein Top Hat & Tails build!!!

I must now make a circle cutting jig/trammel for my router.
Go "All Out" or do a "Down & Dirty" git 'er done router do-hickey-thinga-ma-jig???


----------



## TedW

I'm Back!









Well, sorta. I paid way too much for a wireless modem and equally way too much for 5 gigs of usage. In my PHP / MySQL / Joomla studies I find that I have a lot of questions that leave me stuck dead in my tracks if I can't get them answered (part of my obsessive compulsive behavioral thingy, so I'm told), so if I can have internet at any cost, I will. That said, I am rationing my usage as much as I reasonably can, because I have to shuffle lots of big files.

Sandra, Hi!









Marty, I'm only typing this because you typed that.

Dave, are you a grandpa yet?

Gene, I've been missed. I guess Randy will have to work on his aim, or at least use a bigger hammer.

Everybody, I won't be stopping by very much, since every single web page that I visit eats away at my precious and way too expensive prepaid internet usage. Now I know what David has to deal with.

Peace out, ch'all!


----------



## Gene01

Ahem…Nice set of legs, Sandra.
Ooops, I see Randy beat me to it. Still and all….

Ted, or a shotgun.

Thanks for the tip, Marty. We bought one. It cuts a 70" swath, so I'm really hoping it's the round and round model. 
When ya get ready to hang that beast, just holler…...I'm sure some one will holler back. Oh, a lesson I learned, don't put the pots on it until it's hung.


----------



## TedW




----------



## gfadvm

I'd post something witty but I'm busy hugging, petting, and feeding my tablesaw treats. I missed him so much!

Later


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
*HIM???*
I hope there is NO heavy petting going on!!!


----------



## JL7

Sandra - the bench build is the ultimate shop project…..take your time…...you will appreciate it forever…...lookin' good…..

Hey Rob…..

William - thanks for the words…........

Randy…..Thein Top Hat?! Stop it…..we're losing faith in you….....go nap.

Rex - good to hear you are bouncing back…. Hope you got to survey the wind damage…..they talked about the guy in Midland with all the tumbleweed stacked up in his yard and the city said…..F-off…...so he's gotta figure it out on his own..

Ted - good to hear from ya…...nice graphic…...now I got the tune stuck in my head….too bad you can't play it….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have to knock out a $#!T load of stuff before spring!!!
Plus, it's fun to actually work in the shop!
I gotta get the shop stuff done so I can make real projects!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good thing they could sing, cause they sure ain't pretty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

SuperElectricDave,
I think I am the luckiest SOB in the world.
After I got that outside washer centered correctly, using the method I told about, the new wheel for my grinder seems to be balanced perfectly. 
With it running I could set my coffee on it if I chose to, and you know I would NEVER put my coffee in danger.

Evening all.
I got nothing done today.
I was ticked off after leaving the head shrinker's office.
First my appointment was at 11:15.
I arrived around 10:50.
I am a firm believer in that if you're on time, you're late. 
I always get there early.
I usually am in and out because I do show up so early.
Today though, I sat there in the waiting room,
In their uncomfortable chairs,
It wound up being close to one o'clock when they called me back.
Until that time, I listened to soap operas on the TV.
I tried reading a magazine and tuning it out.
It's hard to though when there's a woman on there telling someone they will make a man marry them because of what's in her uterus.
I'm not joking, that's the words she used.
I finally got back to see the doctor and get my prescription.
Ah, but they wanted me to spend an hour talking to the therapist because I seemed agitated today.
No ******************** I was agitated I told her.
You didn't just sit two hours in a waiting room listening to the crap I just had to listen to. 
I shouldn't have said that.
I spent the next hour explaining to a therapist why I did not need in patient therapy.
Then they wanted to up my meds because I had one bad day in a dr's office.
I left pretty upset and this time, 
instead of three month's prescription and three month's till next app.,
I have to go back now in thrity days.
I have to learn to smile and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - I'm still tickled with my Rikon. Not quite feeding it treats yet like Andy, but I have it set up with a new 1/2" blade - no drift, and am using it to cut the tenons.

Nothing witty to say - half asleep so I guess that makes me half-witty.

And thanks, I'm pleased so far with my legs. If one were shorter than the other, I'd have to name my bench Ilene.
.

Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Ted yes!
I want to start a new shop short series on my channel.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
In this world it is probably better to "smile and keep your mouth shut", however you should know….
You ain't gotz to do that here!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - if you figure out the secret to smiling and keeping your mouth shut, please share. It's been eluding me my whole life.

Hang tough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a habit of saying EXACTLY what is on my mind.
That sometimes causes me trouble.

Randy, check your email.


----------



## JL7

Andy - get back in the house…the TS is full…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys.
Jeff, I did not get to go out and survey the wind damage today, yeah I'm bouncing back but today I had problems with stools (I have seen them mentioned her), but my problem has been a lack of them and replaced by liquid explosions.
Still, other parts of me are reviving, very cold and windy again today, hope for shop time tomorrow.

You are doing good Sandra, hope Stumpy can do justice to your old dresses, you might want to also send him some makeup, he needs it bad.

Well hello TED, see you next month. 

Glad you had a great day William, aren't they Special? lol

I'll be back later, so y'all mind your P's and Q's


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm ready to hang this thing…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Rex,

I was thinking control top pantyhose.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, yes, that's a good idea, don't forget to send a training bra too (aka boulder holders)
As you know he has this weird hat, he needs the bra to converse with his hat eg; 
Bra to hat, - "You go on a head while I give these two a lift"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Food time.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Very few things pi$$ me off worse than showing up on time for an appointment and then being expected to wait…...and wait…...and wait. I now wait 10 minutes and leave. If they say anything I tell them what my hourly rate for waiting is. My time is as valuable as theirs!

Randy, A 2HP saw with a snarling Grizzly on the front just doesn't seem very feminine to me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stools is a good subject Rex.
Everyone has to give stool samples.
Things tend to get kind of backed up otherwise.
My sons didn't want to eat tonight.
As I was getting dinner ready,
I told them the story of when I first learned, the hard way, what an enema was.
One son made the mistake of asking exactly what an enema was.
So I had to go into details to make sure he understood.
I finished my explanation just about the time I said, "Let's EAT!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed guys.
I have a plan.
I'm going to bed so I can get up early in the morning.
I plan to get up before anyone else,
Go to the shop,
Lock the door,
And not let anyone in until I am dang good and ready to come home.
I may stay there till Sunday.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - a roaring, snarling beast doesn't remind you of any women you've known. You've chosen wisely then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night.
Again.
I mean it this time.
Really.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, nice dividers after you got them all shiney! That is a unique design I've never seen. Also that is the cleanest, shinyest torch I have ever seen! What's with the rubber gloves? Considering a second career in proctology?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
eMail check, eBooks recieved!!!

I've got *ALOT* of reading to do.

I'm going to have to try the computer reading/speaking thing.

*THANK YOU,* for sending me the books!!!


----------



## JL7

Yeah Dave - nice dividers…..snazzy for sure….thought you were going to torch the camera tho…...whew…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Why did you wire brush it instead of boil it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Between my rack and Sandra's legs, we may have to re-rate this site as PG (pretty gross)


----------



## superdav721

I was using acid. I did all that tonight. I wanted a few cigarettes and to get away from the women in my house. So I cleaned up the dividers. I did want to get out all the rust busting tools. Just wanted to work on one small piece.
Funny I was crazy when they were all at the hospital and I am crazy when they are all home.
OK I am crazy.


----------



## JL7

We're all crazy Dave….....but you should lay off the acid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All in favor say AYE…..


----------



## JL7

Check out Tracie and Aberta….the backup singers…....






AYE…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide
No escape from reality


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That sounds like a challenge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Lay off the acid….
Save it for TED!!!


----------



## JL7

Where's the backup singers?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I kept waiting for the train to arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Like this Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

try this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got it now…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - Daves doing acid so the Sanford Townsend could really send him out there….....be careful…..

Green eyed lady….....yes!

Mick and Tina….


----------



## JL7

Sorry….some technical difficulties there…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think you have a scratch on your record. Try this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We'll have Dave dancing with a lamp before you know it…..


----------



## JL7

I really got dig deep and play the ace…....hang in there Dave…the effects wear off in a couple of days….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's headin' for his bike…..


----------



## JL7

Let's cut away from the music for a bit of learning and maybe some nutrition:






let's grind some apples…...


----------



## JL7

Good one Marty….

Who doesn't like this one…?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the snack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's make Hard Cider!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you are the shop motivated one now…..get the grinder going…...one more tune….

Johnny Cash put out some of the most amazing music just before he passed…....from the American series…


----------



## boxcarmarty

He dresses like the kids do today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Put the kids to bed, We're heating up.
Randy, close your eyes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna leave you with a little Jennifer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm going to take your advice…
this time!!!

I may ned to da an early moning salting run. So, because of that, I'm closing my eyes as my head hits the pillow…...
I'll type at y'all tomorrow!!!
NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

This is the end of the night here…........good run Marty…..........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nite Jeff…..

Nite Randy…..

Nite Mary Ellen…..

Nite everybody…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits.

Did any of you read a thread from GMman's daughter Carole about a forthcoming sale of all his tools?
Apparently the family are asking for assistance, and maybe some of our closer to GMman's LJ members might be able to drop by and assist with tool identification and pricing. I would be a nice thing for us to do in this troubled time. Anyone up for this?

Well, I'm up and about this morning, weather forecast lousy, but if I'm lucky, I may make it to the shop where there are all sorts of things to do.

Hope everyone has a great day today, must be pay day except for us old SS check drifters who get paid at different times each month, which seems to be Earth shattering news for bill collectors who do all they can to make you schedule automatic bill payments. They ask what date I want bills paid from the bank, but don't understand my answer: A day after my SS check hits the bank, alas they can't schedule that.

Get up and go William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I shouldn't have to open up in the mornings if I close the night before…..

Morning All, I just need a little rant this morning while I'm waiting on my brew, I'm done now. Carry on…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Marty, you are in luck, today is a great day for carrying on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me get that door for ya old man…..

GMman's link


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday,

We didn't get any snow or rain overnight. I got to sleep in! Yea, ME!!!

Rex,
I saw the GMman post. Very sad indeed.

Router circle jig is on the menu today….
Followed by more work on the Thein Top Hat & Tails!
Also planned is a lumber rack for the garage.
Busy, busy, busy….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'.

Mustache mike and I are filming today.

Tootles…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Great, now there's no way I can win this contest

But… when a guy's right, he's right…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

Looks like I missed the 80's revival last night. No great loss there.
Sounds like you're full of p*ss and vinegar this morning Rex, sick 'em!

I really should be tending to things that keep my minions fed and clothed - laundry, make a grocery list, figure out what's for supper - instead I have a misused/abused chisel that we bought before I knew it was for something other than opening a paint can, soaking in CLR calling my name…

Maybe I can invite this guy over:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or this guy:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or him:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sigh…..


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
A serious post here.
Yesterday I picked up "101 Shop Tips" from Fine Woodworking. One of the tips was on making lumber racks. 
They used 4X4s and 1 1/4" angle iron. (length not specified, but they appear to be 1' long) They slotted the 4X4s deep enough to accept one leg of the angle iron, drilled a hole in the other leg of the angle, centered on the 4X4, to accept a 1 3/4" lag screw. They attached the 4X4 to the wall with lag screws, too.
The advantages were strength and no need for outboard or angled supports that cut down on usable stacking space.
Just a thought.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's see if I got this correct. Screw 4'' irons to a foot of wall for what appears to be a lag bolt to lean a 4X4 against…..

Got pics???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks for the heads up, but….

I already have a lumber rack in the shop:









What I'm building for the garage is an overhead rack to "hang" lumber from.
It will be 2 vetical 2×4's (2.5' apart) screwed into the ceiling joist (roof rafter), then a doubled up 2×4 crossmember attached to the vertical 2×4's. The roof rafters are 2' on center. I will have 5 - "hangers", that will be able to support 14' lumber every 2".


----------



## StumpyNubs

The FWW rack sounds like it will work, even if you made the supports longer than a foot. Angle iron is super strong. You can pile a lot more wood on each "shelf" than you'll want to have to sort through later!

I like the pipe idea because you can drill round holes and slip them in and out wherever you want, like adjustable shelf pins.

I wish I had the wall space for a big lumber rack! I keep my wood in the shed, at my dads, and at the mill!

Gotta go film…


----------



## Gene01

No pics, Marty. No scanner. 
4X4 posts with slots sawed into it at 12" intervals, screwed to the wall. one leg of the 1/14" (12" long, or to suit) angle iron slid into the slot. A hole in the other leg to secure it to the 4X4. 
I used to write tech manuals for Chinese made tools.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got stuff to do. I'm headed to the shop.

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somthin' like this???


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Sandra - Nice legs

Tell me if any of you have had similar conversations with your spouse (this is paraphrased for the purposes of brevity).

Me - "Honey, do to the sequestration I will be etting a 20% pay cut starting in April" 
Wife - "That's nice. I think next week we should re-paint the bonus room. Then you can build those built-in shelves we've been wanting, get new furniture….."


----------



## DS

Everyone's talking about how nice Sandra's legs are… they look like peg legs to me… jus' sayin'.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

RE: Sandra's legs. I think they are all referring to the nice joints she has.

DS, you need to increase your language skills and learn "Woman" which may or may not make yourself understood, the only alternative is to contract selective hearing - which she has apparently already mastered.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And Sandra's taste for guys leaves a LOT to be desired with members of this thread, even Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*FOR SALE… *
4 cabinet doors that don't fit cuz SOMEBODY didn't allow for a 1/2 inch overlay…..
(this job was suppose to deliver tomorrow)


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just "shrink" the cabinets!!!
If you can't handle it….
William or Sandra may know a SHRINK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The router circle cutting jig is done!
They must have put something in the water!!!


----------



## DS

*FOR SALE:* Left-handed Door Stretcher. Never used (successfully).


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
He will also need a Right-handed Door-Stretcher! I'm sure, he made some Right-handed doors! 
Any leads on that???


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dropped in for a chuckle. Between my legs, Randy's rack and Rex's bowels, we almost have a franken-nubber.


----------



## JL7

Sandra…...technically it's Marty's rack…....but you could add Randy's mug…...here is an artists rendering of what they now suspect Randy looks like after spending so much time in the lair:


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
That's it!
Thanks.


----------



## DS

*Wood Gloat:*
My truck can barely carry this pallet.
124 pieces 23"W X 41"L of A-1 Maple and Red Oak Veneer on 3/4" PBC

From a local furniture company liquidating assets after bankruptcy.
Bargain basement price of $100 for the load.
(I'm going back Monday for the solid lumber)


----------



## superdav721

DS you suck


----------



## JL7

Holy load of plywood DS….....hope you need to build some cabinets…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

You have got to be FREAKING kidding me- DS! That stuff is at least $40 a sheet! Tell you what, I'll give you $200 for it. That's a tidy profit and all you have to do is deliver it to me!

Filmed for THREE HOURS today. Then discovered the mics weren't on. Somebody kill me…


----------



## DS

I figure it would be about $1800 to buy all this.

The new house needs a few wall units, bookcases and entertainment centers.

They got one more pallet of 3/4" Maple PBC that is 48"W X 33"L, but I figure it will take me a while to get through this one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I resemble that remark!!!

DS,
Since Dave already said, You Suck…..
I'll add my input….
*YOU SUCK BIG TIME!!!*

Stumpy,
Perhaps you can get Brad Pitt, James Earl Jones….
or Fran Dresher (The Nanny) to do a voiceover!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The Thein Top Hat & Tails is coming along….
I haven't made a mistake, err design change yet!!!

I lucked out! The pivot point from my Router Circle Cutting Jig, when attached to my *RIKON 10-325 14" BS* with *1-1/2HP* motor & *14" of Resaw Capacity*, is the perfect dimension, to cut the outside perimeter of the Thein Top Hat & Tails!!! I like it when a plan comes together!!!

The local weatherman is trying to tell me to prepare for a salting run tomorrow morning!
Dang, I hate working weekends….
OK, I hate WORKING anytime!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
I'll beat Stumpy's offer! $201.00 and YOU don't have to deliver it….
I ain't picking it up, but YOU can SHIP it to me!!!


----------



## DS

The truly sucky part is I'll have to unload it into my garage by hand and by myself when I get home.


----------



## DS

+1 for the James Earl Jones voiceover. It'll be like, "Stump-Vader", or something like that…


----------



## DS

If he won't agree to do it in exchange for an end grain cutting board, maybe you could just pick semi-random bits from the movies and splice some dialog together. It would probably be gibberish, but, to some extent, we've come to expect that anyways.


----------



## bandit571

Well, SOME of have to go to work, tonight. See you all in the morning.


----------



## DS

I mentioned before that my daughter made her first ever woodworking project (side table) in my shop and finished it last week.










She sent me this photo of it in her front foyer.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Clearly, she did this herself!
We wouldn't expect anything so nice….
being crafted by you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break is over!
I'm headed back to make some saw dust….


----------



## DS

I instructed and supervised, but, yes, she insisted on learning how to use the tools and build it herself.

She did allow me to apply the finish, but, I made her sand between coats.
She used a Table Saw, a taper jig, a Router Table, a miter saw, various nailers, drills, drivers, tape measure, squares, clamps, glue, etc.

Not to mention, I made her do a shop drawing and all the math for her cut list before we ever cut the first piece of wood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Comment from Sandra, post #31725:
Between my legs, Randy's rack and Rex's bowels

If there was a contest for the comment that sounded the dirtiest if taken out of context, I think Sandra just won!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let me tell ya'll about my day.

I went to the shop to hide as planned.
I forgot something important though. 
I was supposed to go pay some bills today.
So my wife came.
I had to let her in. I like living.
She informed me that she'd already started writing out bills and I'd better get my butt to the house and start signing some checks.
I said, yes dear.

You see, Lisa and I will soon be celebrating thirteen wonderful years of marital bliss.
I learned the secret to a successful relationship from a man's perspective years ago.
All a man needs to know is two words.
Yes dear.

So my first stop today was to pay my water bill.
In front of me was this irate lady cussing and yelling at the people working there.
She was upset that they turned off her water after not paying her bill for three months.
The man behind the counter was trying to explain that policy said they were actually supposed to turn it off after missing two bills.
She was upset because, as she said, water comes from the ground and should not cost us money.
The man tried, as calmly as he could, that if she got her water straight from the ground that it wouldn't cost her anything, but that since she got it through their pumps and pipes, that she had to pay her bill.
That damned woman had the gall to tell him that the government should pay for that.

I bit my tongue for once.
But it put me in a bad mood and my day went down hill from there.
I think I'm on one of my aggrevation streaks lately.
You see, for those that don't know me well enough,
I have all the patience in the world for wood,
but I have no patience at all for dumb ass people.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
You let someone, other that yourself, use your tools & machines? My, you must really trust her!!!
Can I come over and use your CNC router, when it's done???

Rex,
I hear ya, regarding patience for dumb @$$ people!!! I hope tonight/tomorrow go better for you.
Now go watch some cute kitten videos on youtube!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm sounding too much like Rex if Randy just mistaked my post for his.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
OpPs!?
I'll leave the typo! This way you don't have to edit or look "messed up"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Get em William


----------



## DIYaholic

More progress on the Thein Top Hat & Tails….
My router circle cutting jig is workin' like a ~~ a ~~~ a ~~~~
Well, it's working!!!

IF y'all are lucky, maybe, juuuust maybe…..
I'll post a picture or two!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Is that any way to treat *"The President"*???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll chat later….
I've gotz impotent, err important work to do!!!


----------



## HamS

WIlliam,

I pay everything on line now. I don't have to listen to that kind of thing anymore.

Things are going well with the kitchen, but I wish they would go faster. I kind of suspect Miss J wishes it would go faster as well.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Read my tag line if you want my take on stupid people! The only thing worse than stupid peopple are stupid people with lots of money! Now you got me all worked up.

Later


----------



## DS

Randy, if you've been paying attention to my cnc blog, my router will be internet connected.

In theory, you could mail me your blank and then run your program on the machine from your house over the internet. All I'd need is a webcam setup to allow you to watch it run.

That's the theory of course… <grin>


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

William, I could have lived a full and complete life without that visual…. but thanks for the prize.


----------



## DS

I just finished unloading the truck. It only took an hour and fourty-five minutes. The wood pile is looking purty, I must conceed.

Oh yeah, before I forget. On my daughter's table, she dowelled the legs to the aprons, so add using the dowelling jig to the list of tools she worked with. She laughed the first time she drilled one in the wrong place. Since it was hidden, I just had her move it over - no biggie.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for all the support guys.
I've had people tell me I'm just getting old, 
But I swear it seems these days like every time I leave the house and shop,
The entire world's IQ level seems to have dropped a few notches.
I can't go to town these days without being bombarded with stupidity.

Ham, I pay all my bills online now except my water bill and light bills.
My water service provider doesn't have online payment.
It's a rural water district.
If I lived in town I could pay online, but I refuse to live in town.
As for my light bill, 
I refuse to pay $2.75 online just for the priviledge of allowing them to take my money.
Having seperate bills for the house and shop make it worse.
That would mean I have to pay $5.50 just to pay those two bills online each month.
That's $66 a year.
So I write checks and mail them in.

That brings me to what happened at the post office today.
Why can't people control their kids these days?
This kid, probably about seven or eight, was running all around the place pulling things off the shelves where they keep packing supplies and such.
Everyone just looked straight ahead and ignored him, including his mother.
I asked, excuse me ma'am, you wanna get your kid?
She looked at me with a smirk and said, kids, what you gonna do?
I told her whip his butt, that's what I'd do if mine pulled a stunt like that. 
*THEN* everyone turns to look at me like I done something wrong.
I informed everyone in the place that if they thought that was wrong then they had the problem, not me.
For some odd reason, the post office worker motioned me up to the front of the line and sold me my two stamps.
I don't know if they appreciated me speaking up or just wanted to get me out of there quickly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HEY!
I seen a T-shirt I liked today though.
It said,
Yes, I know I am in my own world.
It's ok.
Everyone knows and likes me here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, I hear you. One of my pet peeves is listening to some kid whine for three aisles in the grocery store, only to hear the mother try to placate him or her and then finally cave in to what they wanted. When my 8 yr old was 5 I had told him we would get a chocolate milk on our way out of the building we were in. He kept asking when. I told him if he asked me one more time, there'd be no chocolate milk. Of course he asked. I said no, he pitched a fit, so I left the building with a flailing screaming child who had to be half dragged past the milk machine. Of course the next time I threatened, he knew I meant it.

Small kids, small problems, big kids big problems.

Very little shop time. Sharpened my chisels and resurrected a badly chipped marple we had in the bottom of a drawer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, You can drop off the door stretcher when you deliver Stumpy's plywood…..

Jeff, Randy's picture looks like my dog…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have pretty good kids.
Here's my favorite thing in the world though (hard to express sarcasm through the internet).
I'm often told, and I quote, "You have some good kids, but you're too hard on them".
My response is always the same.
How the hell do you think they got to be good kids, by accident?

My kids, when they're small, know if I say, would like to go to the bathroom with me?, it isn't to go potty, and they straighten right up.
Like Sandra though, I often offer to get a treat when we leave a store if they're good and I have the money. Act up, even once, and no treat.
Now here's the catch, I have eight kids. Once, when all of them were still at home, we all went to the store together. 
Two of them started fighting in the store.
So, on the way out, those two got nothing while the other six got M&Ms.
There was a lady near checkout who heard me tell the two they weren't getting any, and why.
She took it upon herself to offer to buy them some candy.
I politely told her there would be consequences if she tried to go over my head and buy my kids candy.
She asked, what you gonna do, whip them?
By this time my patience had ran out and I explained in no uncertain terms, no ma'am, but if you try to cut my authority with my kids, I might whip you.

I find that by the time my kids all reached about nine or ten, I no longer had to spank them, and seldom have to repeat myself.
But they know how to act in public.
Now if more people would do that.
It makes me sick the way I see our youth of today acting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

8 girls!!!! Wow. The only way you'd ever catch me living with that many women would be in prison.


----------



## JL7

DS - your daughter did good on that table….what's she building next?


----------



## JL7

William….you ever think about writing a book? You don't ever seem to run out of material…..


----------



## JL7

Andy - quit feeding the TS and get in the house….....


----------



## JL7

Marty…...you using the dog to sweep the shop again??


----------



## JL7

No rest for the maple…...added some little sliding pencil holder thingies to the drawers today…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Sandra,
Maybe I didn't make that clear.
I have seven sons and one daughter.
My daughter was the meanest of all of them though.
1. She was raised with seven boys.
2. She was daddy's angel and knew she could get away with pretty much anything within reason.
3. I taught her to fight, shoot guns, hunt, fish, and to always go for the balls if a man messes with her.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, 
There was a time when I wanted to be a writer.
I could never hack it as a writer though.
Only ya'll misfits care to read my rambling.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Smart dad. Lucky daughter.

I was raised with two brothers. Expended a lot of energy trying to keep up.

Will be away from the computer for a few days. Not sure if I'll miss this, or my shop time the most. Of course this seems to be cutting into my shop time. A conundrum for another day.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, How did you scoop that big cove out? I still like yer drawers! The TS can have all the treats he wants as long as he doesn't lay down again.

William, If you think those peoples kids are spoiled, ya oughta try working on their horses!


----------



## JL7

Andy - if Dave asks, I used a big old cove cutting plane, but between you and me, I used the table saw…...put a diagonal straight edge in front the blade and push the board diagonally across the blade…...sounds scary but not so much if you take several light passes…..looks like you need to teach your saw a new trick…..maybe a few treats and you'll have some coves…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
The shop is closed up….
"This Old House" is on the bube tube….
Cold one is flowing!!!

Great posts everyone.

DS,
Hurry up & finish that CNC!!!

William,
Were I ever to have kids, which I WILL NOT, I would raise 'em as you have done/are doing!!!

Sandra,
I know what ya mean! Make saw dust or read William's ramblings….

Jeff,
I like your pencil holder thingies….
I ain't telling you that I like your drawers!!!

Andy,
Make sure you don't run out of treats!!!


----------



## JL7

Sandra - I've got a computer in the shop….but I gotta shut it off most days or can't get nothin' done…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## JL7

Ummmm….Randy….. No pictures…..didn't happen? Something about getting some tail or a top hat??


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## superdav721

I am trying to build a blog roll 
aip keys
google rss feeds
wordpress links
css
html
java script
ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…..you're babbling again…...you need a snickers bar….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Because Snickers really satisfies.

Andy, I don't think I'd care to work with kids who have parents who can afford horses for them.

Jeff, that's why I do NOT have a computer in the shop. It's hard enough to get anything done on any day a magazine arrives in the mail. I got the latest issue of Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts today. I laid it on my work bench. Now when I get to the shop it'll lie there screaming, read me, read me.
No I'm not joking. My magazines really do talk to me. Don't yours?
I'll have to find the issue, but that cove cutting technique is in one of my issues of ShopNotes. When I get a chance I'll post the issue number in case anyone wants to read up on it.

Sandra, we understand if you miss a few days. Some of us, well me, I get into a project when I'm feeling good and become completely absent sometimes. It happens to the best of us. 
Then you'll have a new problem though. It's hard to catch up with these guys when you miss a day or three and come back several hundred posts behind and can't figure out what some part of the conversation is about.

Dave, well Hi dave. You said something, but I don't understand most of it.

Randy, be careful what you say. When I was a young man, I thought kids would do nothing but slow me down and swore I would never, N-E-V-E-R, have kids. Now I'm the happy father of eight, two grandkids and another on the way, and don't know how anyone would possibly want to go through this life without kids.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it's been fun ya'll.
Lisa has to leave at five in the morning though, so I have to get to bed.
Lately she's been working her regular shift in Vicksburg,
Then on weekends she has been traveling forty plus miles to North Jackson to pull some overtime shifts.
The overtime is coming at a good time though.
We're hoping to make a trip to Atlanta sometime this year to see my Mom.
That trip is pure hell on my back,
But my Mom is getting too old for the trip over here and I'm anxious to see her.
I talk to her on the phone regular, but phone calls don't replace hugs from Mom.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thein Top Hat pictures are posted in my latest blog!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
See my previous post!!!

William,
I'm way too old to start having kids! It ain't gonna happen. I would love to explain my birth control method (other than the "I'm unattached" method ), but gotz ta keep it PG!!!

Dave,
oi6 7(&CG 54v> "_)(* IOLYDF YUK!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I've seen that tablesaw cove technique but looked scary to me. I think you have convinced me to try it. I fed my TS pine all day today (that's a treat). His usual diet is Bois de Arc, Mesquite, and Jatoba.

I may start a thread: : "Have You Kissed Tour Tablesaw Today?"


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The Wood Whisperer did a video about cove cutting on the table saw. I'll try to find it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Here is that video. Enjoy & play safe!!!

http://blip.tv/play/AYOGolEC.x?p=1http://blip.tv/api.swf#AYOGolEC


----------



## JL7

The cove cutting thing is actually really simple….the biggest thing for me, is figuring out how to keep it centered…..I got it figured out pretty well, but I still like to start with oversize stock just in case….....

Andy - I predict we'll be seeing some cove shaped box from you soon…....


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the video link Randy…..his parallelogram jig is pretty slick if you were going to do a bunch…..I use the simple setup…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow is falling….
The accumulation is foretelling….
That I will be awake & salting in 4.5 hours…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Jeff, the article I seen on cove cutting on the table saw had a fence you made to run the stock at an angle across the table saw blade. I think different angles and depths created different profiles. There was a facy sled you could build to do all this. My immediate thought while reading the articles though was, if you're going to build that fancy of a jig, why not take a little bit extra and build a secondary adjustable fence to hold the wood against the primary fence? The idea just seems safer to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Weekend!!!

My 1.0 hour salting shift has been completed!

Hmmmmm…...
What to do now?
COFFEE!
Breakfast….
News….
Nap….


----------



## superdav721

It snowed here a bit.
Coffee!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Oh wait a minute…..

Morning Everyone…..

Dave, Ok, Here's your wagon wheels for $3.99


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, We all had a secret meeting and felt it was best that you didn't reproduce…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I have a chunk of Mesquite, but it looks too purdy. I could never bring myself to cutting into it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That was snow on her face, not sawdust. Although, she'll come into the shop and check things out, my schnauzer doesn't like my tools….


----------



## HamS

Morning guys, some before pictures were snapped for the closet side of the walls. Will post later. I am now taking up stone where the closet will sit. When I got the carpet up, I found a large crack in the concrete. Apparently the crack that was letting in the ants extended the whole width of the house. Fortunately, I have stone to lay in that area so it will be patched as well as stoned.

Hmmm, usually you have to get patched after after getting stoned, not before.

Well back to work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,everyone ,done got cold down here 35 *


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Looking forward to proof, err I mean pictures!

Eddie,
35 is considered warm here!

I'm off to try & get some supplies for my Thein Top Hat & Tails….


----------



## bandit571

Drive-by "Buggger off!"

LONG night at work, actually WORKED too.


----------



## bandit571

Got a few planes to sharpen back up, including a fancy-pants YORK PITCH #3 DUNLAP!

Also have a very NASTY looking Oak 2×8 still in the Dungeon Shop. Might try to scrub it clean, may have a tray base hidden in it, somewhere.

Think I've found a source of lumber, as in FREE LUMBER! Just drive up, load up, and drive on. Pallet Company's "Scrap pile' racks. Set them outside the plant, first come, first get. Last "drive by" there were THREE RACKS FULL!

Location is a Dungeon Secret, though. Sorry marty…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Can't argue about FREE wood!

Now, get to the dungeon & clean up that oak!!!

The big Blue store & the Orange one, were able to supply my immediate needs.
I'm headed to my Lair…..
To make some more progress on my DC system.

See ya, when I see ya….


----------



## JL7

The OSM….....Oreo Separator Machine…...complete with CNC Router…....Can't make it up!!


----------



## bandit571

Ugly board alert!









Needs a GOOD scrubbing??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
He obviously has toooooooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch time on his hands!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You do realize that you didn't really post ANYTHING, as…..
NO work has been done to that board!!!

Please report back, when you have actually done something!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finally finished re-filming all the footage we did yesterday without sound- this time I remembered to turn the mics on! I'll edit this evening and it may be done tonight, or maybe not until tomorrow. Either way stand by for the very first episode of BCWW- IN FULL HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mwaaha-ha-ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hey! It WAS work, just to look AT that board, let alone get it to the bench.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Not to rub it in or anything, but it's gonna be in the 70's next weekend in Mississippi…..

bandit, Did you ever see the 1000bd ft of white oak, walnut, and cherry that's sitting in the WoodShack? When you get done cleaning there, I got a big ugly stack here…..

Jeff, Bob & Tom was talking about the Oreo guy yesterday…..

Stumpy, You could of just fast forwarded it and added some music and called it your first 1890's film…..

Went to the second hand store today and bought an ice and water dispenser for my fridge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay tuned for another project post…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm sitting here waiting on the wife to get home so I can make a quick trip to Jackson, MS.
My month old lathe's motor is acting up.
At first, I figured I was taking too large a bite on the bowl I was turning.
As I started with much lighter passes though,
I thought to myself that I shouldn't be able to bog down a 3/4 HP motor.
The longer I went, the more it bogged down even with extemely light passes.
Then the burned smell started getting pretty apparant.
I've got a bad motor.
Luckily, I have the two year free replacement warranty,
So as soon as she gets home to watch the kids, I'm going to exchange it.

The funny thing is, 
I've heard other complaints about this lathe,
But this is the first I've heard of anyone having motor issues.
No big deal.
Even the high priced brands have a bad motor slip through now and then.
Leave it to me, I'm just unlucky enough that I probably got the one bad motor out of a thousand.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
After verifying that the mics were on….
Did you check that the video was recording also???

Bandit,
*YEAH*, YEAH, yeah~~~~

Marty,
It's snowing here right now. We'll MAYBE get an inch overnight. That's the same thing your better half told me, regarding you!!!

Progress is sloooow on the Thein Top Hat & Tails….
But progress IS *PROGRESS!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Bummer on the bum motor!!!
Anything with moving parts or electric motors can and will eventually fail. But hey, that's one of the reasons to buy new & get the extended warranty.

I would call before hiking all the way there! They could be out of stock, or may want the entire original lathe back!!! That and don't hike there….
I would drive!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Where you be at???
I hope you are getting in some shop time. Hope the meds aren't kicking your butt, or that Sandra has you running errands!!!


----------



## bandit571

Rand-all: I had a couple "Irons" to work over first









Needed to get things sharpened back up









and I even sharpened the H-F Windsor #33 Bench/ Scrub plane. Need it up to snuff, to scrub the old plank…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Bandit*- Is is worth the price to upgrade one of my old Stanley #3's to a Hock blade? Which steel do you like best?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys and Randy,
I have spent some time at the shop, the meds are still doing a number on me, but now down to 2 digits.

The wind damage at the shop is all outside, so now both inside and outside are book matched - both in a mess. lol

Can't mess around with the outside right now, I have too much to continue with inside the shop. All four minis have their shelves on,scratching around for suitable material made it an ordeal. I have also nearly finished a shelving bench, again, finding suitable materials to use was a big problem, but I have taken down things and re-purposed the material, which ain't quick, but it works for me. Tomorrow promises to be a good weather day, so it's shop time for me and maybe a pic or two, just to prove I did something.

Still off my food and COFFEE, Sandra got me some Ensure drinks so that I had vitamins, she's tried to cook things I like for 2 days, but I just can't face it right now. I just came in from the shop and she asked me what I wanted for a meal, I told her a vanilla malt, I'll report back later if I was in luck or not.

Had a very satisfying day, if somebody was doing a Time and Motion study about the way I worked, they'd have to use a grandfather clock, and for the motion, , let's just say I'm waiting on a whole stool, not the millions of pieces. Enjoy your meal


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: Some think one just HAS to place a "new" iron in an old plane. Not really worth the time and trouble. I mean, IF the original iron is free of pits and rust, and will hold an edge, use it. Problem with the new Hock irons? TOO BLOODY thick for most Stanley type of planes. You'd wind up having to file the opening larger to allow that expensive piece of steel to get TO the wood. All of mine are what was with them when Stenley et al made them.

Not a thing wrong with the old irons, just some have "Upgrade-itis" and think a "New and Improved" iron will be a wonder to behold. Some think a new age steel is what they just have to have. Fine, until the new iron starts to go dull, then they find out they need a whole different set of sharpening supplies, just to hone an edge.

I hone mine after each project, usually just to refresh the edge.


----------



## JL7

Rex - good to here the update….you can't really put a price a on a good poop…....

Shop time is the best - sounds like you got her done…...nice…..Hopefully the coffee will take tomorrow…...it's important and necessary…....


----------



## HamS

It is hard to see in this photo, but there is some finish paint on that wall.

This is where the closet will be:


----------



## HamS

Doo Doo do lookin' out my back door.


----------



## JL7

I know I should blog this stuff…..but too late now…..

From the shop today…...spring loaded bookends for the entertainment center…...




























And the mystery build…...


----------



## HamS

You know that Miss J has the patience of Jobette to put up with housekeeping in a construction site!


----------



## HamS

the cart in the previous pic is the cart that Marian the Librarian was spun around on on stage in "The Music Man" two years ago. Another fine stage prop built in my shop. Stage craft is a bit different than fine furniture making. Stage items have to LOOK good not really be good and they only have to look good from a distance of 30 feet or more, at least in the theater I build and perform in. It is wood working, sort of, but a very different kind. It is not nearly as fine as the one Jeff posted, but it was built for a different purpose.


----------



## superdav721

Look at all the progress today.
Rex had a poop, maple projects, kitchen refurbs and and plane irons.
Yall be careful William has been buying bullets.
Now for those of you (Randy) interested in tempering steel.
Check this out.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/tempering-quenching-annealing/


----------



## HamS

Dave,

Are you forging with coal or charcoal? if coal, where are you finding it.


----------



## superdav721

Ham coal. I found 50 LBS of 1300 btu shipped for $45. It has a good bit of dust in the bag. I dont know if this was from rough handling in shipping. Not a bad price for 50 pounds. I will give them another chance and see how it goes.
http://www.centaurforge.com/


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Thanks for the vid. I'll bet Jeff's jig is simpler!

Marty, Send that chunk of mesquite to me. I've got no qualms about cutting into pretty wood!

William, I feel your pain. I got the bad Grizz motor but it lived until it was out of warranty. The local motor shop was able to fix it so I'm happy.

Jeff, Spring loaded bookends! A lot more useful than the Oreo machine! That guy really needs to get a life.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you are a mad scientist woodworker.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's "Ham coal"?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Harbor Freight, with the phone number we registered the warranty under, swapped out the lathe for a new one with no problem.
Now, my sons helped me by lifting the 187 pound lathe and boxing it, then loading it.
While making sure I had everything before leaving, I noticed both centers, spur and tailstock live center, and the knockout bar, sitting on the table by the coffee pot. 
I had set them there earlier.
So I threw them in the console since the lathe box was already taped up.
While unloading the old, and loading the new, I was going to hand these three things to the manager standing there and tell him why they weren't in the box.
He told me it was taped up good and he wasn't opening it, so I could keep them if I wanted.
So I have an extra set of centers and an extra knockout bar now.

My son and I made it back.
He called over my other son and they got the box sitting on the shop floor.
I had them open it so I could just check to make sure everything was there.
It was.
I wish I could have assembled it tonight, but my back is killing me.
That aint happening. 
As a matter of fact, the way I feel at the moment, unless my other older son comes tomorrow like he's supposed to, it may not get done tomorrow either.
All and all though, I was pleasantly surprised. 
I had never used a Harbor Freight warranty before.
It was hassle free.
They were apologetic for the hassle,
And the only drawback is disassemble and reassembly.
Good thing I like that sort of thing anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy the crunchy version of a Ham samich.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave mentioned I bought gun shells this morning.
In case any of you don't know,
I am a long time gun collector.
And I love shooting.
The problem is, with health issues, 
I pretty much stick to my .22s these days.
Well, .22 shells have become almost impossible to find recently.
I'm not out, but I thought I was running low.
Keep in mind that if my inventory drops below a certain amount….........
I won't say the amount here because I feel that is not a public concern,
but if I drop below a certain amount, I am running low.

So anyway, I've been asking everytime I go anywhere lately that sells gun shells about .22 prospects.
I was told yesterday that Wal-Mart was supposed to get some in last night and they'd be there to unlock the shell case at seven this morning.
So when Lisa left for work this morning, I poured some extra coffee and me and the boys decided to ride down and see if they really had any. 
We got there around six.
They had 20, 225 round boxes of 36gr hollow points, and 12, 100 round boxes of 40gr hollow points. 
They also had a limit of three boxes per customer.
Other guys had started lining up in wait for the case to open at seven,
So I decided to stand around and swap stories.
It was more out of curiosity than anything else. 
By seven there was quite a line.
We figure up that there was going to be some guys at the end of that line that were not going to be too happy,
Since everyone we talked to were there for the same .22 shells.
Anyway, since I was the third one there in line, I got my three box limit.

I'm rambling again,
Let me get to the good part of the story.

Since we had a wait, 
Several of us started cracking jokes and messing with people.
There was this one guy there that didn't seem to fit in with the rest of us *********************************** type gruff old men there.
So I struck up a conversation about the .22 shell shortage after he'd been in line about thirty minutes.
I told him that it's sad that we wait in line for a three box limit on shells,
When someone in the parking lot with one bullet could take all three boxes as we left with ease.
He got this uneasy look in his face.
He looked like he was thinking hard about this fact.
Then all of a sudden,
He left.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The best bumper sticker I ever seen Dave, said,
Keep honking, I'm reloading.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Show's on!* 19 minutes of HD woodworking goodness!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dag-nab-it!!! We got an inch of snow on the ground & a some more on the way!!! I'm gonna have to get up at 3:00am, so as to get all the plowing & salting done. The boss is out of town for the weekend!!!

On that note….
I gotz to go!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZsaltZZZzzzzplowzzzcoffee~~~~


----------



## JL7

Thanks Guys…...

.............

Jaco…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Notice I said nothing of good. 
There's nothing good about this damned morning.

I've been up since around three,
But Limberjerks was running too slow for me to post then.

I rolled around and got coffee on, 
But that's about the extent of my capabilities at the moment.
I desperately wanted to assemble the new lathe this morning.
Since I can't even get my socks on till someone wakes up to help me though,
I don't think that's happening.

I will try to not post too much right now.
I even hate myself when I hurt this much.
I get too irratable too easily.
I feel like a helpless idiot who can't do anything for himself,
Even get dressed apparantly.
And as some of my friends here know,
I'm not the type to want help with everything. 
So I get in a pretty chitty mood.

Hopefully I'll be back to my normal, ornery self in a few days.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## superdav721

Morning world.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning all…...a reminder from Darrell:

On this day in 1836, the newly formed Republic of Texas declared independence from Mexico. A bloody war ensued, which resulted in all Texans being put to the sword by the Mexican general Santa Anna, at the battles of Goliad and the Alamo. However, unlike the American Revolution, which drug on for 10 long years, the Texans kicked ass in under two months.

On April 21, 1836, General Sam Houston and his small army surprised the Mexican army at San Jacinto, and routed them in under one hour, taking Santa Anna prisoner. General Houston, had mercy on the Mexican general and spared his life. The spot, near Houston, is commemorated with a monument, similar to the Washington monument, but topped by the Lone Star of Texas, making it taller.

Please join us today, be hoisting a shot of Tequila and a Lone Star Beer, to celebrate the victory of good over evil in the Republic of Texas. Long may she stand against the tyranny in Washington, DC!

Viva Tejas,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Remind me in a couple of weeks and I'll send that mesquite, or at least a picture…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, that mystery build looks awfully like a drying rack of olden days that you hoisted above to big cast iron kitchen stove to dry linen.
Well., after my post last night, being so tired from the shop adventures, I seem to have crashed and woke up just 40 minutes ago, so the vanilla malt did not come to be.
Today I am going to have some more shop time, yeah doing the same old stuff, but making huge steps in the right direction. I have found the answer to my available materials problem lies in taking apart things I can do without and using the material for my current needs. It looks like I will be able to do it, but the cost involves time and working around optimum sizes. May have to slap some paint on to cover up "nasty" lumber and previous usage indications, we'll see.
What started off as a bloody awful week is ending as a getting back on track experience, and I am very happy about that. I'm sitting here right now making out a wish list of things I want to get accomplished today, and sipping COFFEE to keep my mind focused on the reality of things. lol
Everyone have a great day and report back later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rub some dirt on it William. I'm not coming to Mississippi to help you put your socks on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You're way off. It's a wood porn rack to hang beside the toilet…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Like this Marty:


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's it Rex…..


----------



## HamS

Mornin guys,

William I hope it eases some.

Let's also spend a moment in honor of the Yellow Rose of Texas who was distracting Santa Anna at a critical time in the battle of San Jacinto


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

spring is close so keep a eye in your shops for snakes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex a little bailey in the coffee helps to keep focused happy to see you getting some shop time

William hang in there ,its just a thing and you knows its going to change
been building chairs and benches and table for the Bonnie and Clyde trade days , maybe you and Dave can make it over and check it out when this weather breaks out better

afternoon every one


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, when exactly are you coming to Mississippi?


----------



## bandit571

Just down the road a ways from here, Annie Oakley had a house. Now a days, they have "Annie Oakley Days". I THINK her house is still standing over in the Greeneville/Arcannum area of Ohio. Right along Rt. 127.


----------



## bandit571

Rand-all: have that Oak plank cut into lengths of 25", and have started to plane them smooth. I will later rip them to width, for leg stock. i do have some oak for aprons left. Say, 1×2 as aprons for a tray's stand? tray was made last year. i actually have two of the trays, so one will get a "stand". Still working on design in the "computer" ( my brain does all the design work) so it might be a while to make, maybe a day or two…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That's a nice pair of boots in that pic…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty coming to Mississippi let me know ill try to get over there see yall a Yankee in Mississippi ,will it be alright if i come over i would like to see meet marty too


----------



## JL7

So Marty - you stopping by the Bardin Wood Shop and Forge Complex?


----------



## JL7

Eddie….is there a story behind the snake?


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..good to hear you're back in the chair making business…..how you been feeling?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff no it a pic a friend from Georgia sent to me .we dont have many rattle snanks here ,lots of water snakes ,i have a couple king snakes here but i keep them around they eata lot of small rodent and will even eat other snakes they are really almost tame they dont even run anymore when i see then

been feeling great ,just doing it slowly but then i was already slow


----------



## JL7

I still run Eddie!!


----------



## JL7

Sure is quiet when Randy's not around…....weird….no updates on his where-abouts….maybe he was a-*SALT*-ed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i tend to keep my distance from cotton mouths they have a nasty personality esspecially if the heat gets to a round a 100 they just seem real aggressive but most snakes seem to want to get away from me as much as i do of them


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy has been in his shhop a lot here latly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you got any plans for a drum sander in the hopper


----------



## DIYaholic

Heeya I is!!! (In my best Buchwheat voice)

Jeff,
It's nice to be missed! Wasn't sure if y'all would even know I was gone!!!

Eddie,
I have been in the shop alot. I gotta get a boat load of stuff done, before soring comes and my shop time will be very limited!!!

I started plowing/salting at 4:30am and finished up at 2:30pm. Just a mere 10 hour shift. The boss is out of town, so I had 14 properties to take care of. Since it is Sunday, I only had 3 properties that had a time constraint. There was no rush, so I took my time and cranked up the "Classic Rock" station. I wish we could have videos in the truck!!!

Now then…...
Where is that cold one???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, Is it the Red or Blue snakes to watch out for? I have never known the difference in which is more dangerous, so I watch out on both of them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I also noticed last year a new snake slithering around. Someone told me it was a Twinning Snake and was part of Red snake family that had wandered into very dark places. Know anything about it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'd love to see ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The blue snakes are fun to play with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have black snakes or rat snakes here. They eat the mice and kill the poisonous snakes…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope you're coming to Vicksburg.
Lately, due to my wife's work schedule, I haven't hardly been able to go anywhere.
If you're not coming to Vicksburg, let me know.
Hopefully we can set up a time for me to rush over towards Jackson after the wife gets off on Saturday,
Or before she goes to work on Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Checked on the free lumber. Seems the racks are hauled into the building for the weekends. Check next non-weekend day. Looked like a BUNCH of 1×4s the other day.









Getting some "iron" ready for the next project.


----------



## Gene01

Around here are Gopher Snakes and Diamondback rattlers. Both kill and eat rodents. 
Last spring a 3'-4' Diamondback took up residence in a dirt floor outbuilding where we used to park our RV. When we sold the RV, we discovered rat burrows all over where we had laid ply under the RV. The rattler used to coil up in a corner just inside the man door so that the swing in door almost hit him/her when opened. When I first discovered him/her, he/she didn't rattle or move much at all. On a few subsequent trips to the outbuilding, I moved slowly and always kept my eyes on him/her til I was several feet away. Gradually, he/she and I came to a detente. I wouldn't hurt him/her and he/she didn't bite me. 
A couple times he/she obviously had fed just before I entered as midway down his/her length was a good sized bulge. 
He/she was there all summer. I guess when all the rodents were gone, he/she left, too. 
He/she is welcome back when hunger pangs once again drive him/her to hunt.


----------



## DIYaholic

My nap is over….
Temps have fallen below freezing….
I gotta go check a property or two….
The to the "Chef's" for dinner!!!

Later gators….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: latest from the Dungeon Shop









Leg stock for a Tray Base. This is the before picture. "Before" that big old plane got busy









During the operation. try doing this with a "Lunch Box Planer"









"Finis", awiating ripping down to square blanks. Used just a few of the stable tonight









A #3, a larger jack and a 5-1/2 jack


----------



## bandit571

Leg blank came out of THIS POS plank









About five feet long. Now in three pieces, and getting ready to cut it down some more.


----------



## bandit571

My son took THAT picture. He was trying to work on the flash. Forgot about…..FOCUS!









Other side of the plank. See what I have to work with around here…


----------



## superdav721

Crap Marty is coming.
How about we try to meet up at Williams shop.
Eddie come over
I will come 
and somebody wheel Williams ass over.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…..you ever think about doing some sand casting? I got this woodworking pattern book which was originally published in 63, and it describes the pattern and mold making process…....In high school I cast a mini anvil out of aluminum…....I wonder what the heck I did with it though..? Never know when you could use a 2-1/2" anvil…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm hurting like hell the last few days Dave,
but I don't have to be wheeled yet.
I can still waddle like a duck over there.
Ya'll let me know exactly what day and time and I'll have the coffee ready.
You, Marty, and Eddie all have my phone number.

I've already told Eddie that he can sleep on the couch if he can't make the trip back in the same day.
Marty, you can stay too, but be warned,
I only have the one hideaway bed,
And if you and Eddie share I am definately going to sneek and take picture to post on Lumberjocks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I have a question for you.
I want a specific styled tool rest that I can't find for sale.
I can get one inch cold roll steel for the post, 
And 5/8" for the rest itself.
My question is this.
If I draw the exact profile I need and bring it all to you,
Can you roll, or bend the 5/8" cold roll steele to the profile I want.
If so, let me know what you'll charge me and, since I will be buying the steel in four foot lengths, will probably get you to make up several different profiles.

I've got a bowl S-shaped rest ordered, but I would like to have a couple with tighter radiuses for small bowls.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Final weather reports are in, We've been cleared to make a run for it…..

Sounds like Dave has a plan. I'll be at Williams roughly at 3pm on Saturday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Rex, The party's at Williams, Come on over…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Be sure to call me closer to time Marty.
First of all, you'll need to remind me, as my mind is like swiss cheese these days.
Then, we can make plans to meet at an easy to find location dependant upon what route you'll be coming in, so you can follow back to my place.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff now I will be up all night watching sand casting vids.
2 1/2 inch and anvil would be a killer hood ornament.
William charge you. Shut up.
I was playing with marking knives again today.
Forge welding was not my friend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I know nothing about forging.
I don't know if it would consume some of your coal to do it.
If so, I'd like to pay enough to at least replace any that's used up.


----------



## superdav721

I am not talking to you now.
Pay HA.
Do you remember all the stuff you gave me.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That's the biggest damn Eastern Diamondback I have ever seen! He wouldn't have to bite me. He'd scare me to death if I bumped into him in the dark.

William, Really sorry to hear about your pain. The last time mine did that my daughter came over and injected my back with BoTox and Lidocaine. Couldn't even dress myself until she injected me. Was splitting wood the next day!

I would so like to join in the get together at eddie's buy a little far for me. Ya'll have fun and feed Marty some gumbo and gator.

Marty, What could I build out of a picture of mesquite? A picture of a box maybe?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, I don't remember giving you anything Dave.
I forget those sort of things as soon as they leave my shop.
I forget on purpose.
I think that's called selective memory.

Andy, I don't know what caused this spell.
It could be anything, from sleeping wrong to maybe I took a step wrong.
I'm not supposed to even be up walking according to the doctors.
My back is pretty screwed up. 
I'm a stubborn SOB though.
And when I get over this spell,
I'll go right back to doing something else I'm not supposed to do.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- Actually I'm working on a drums sander design right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A drum sander would come in mighty handy for some segmented turning I'm considering getting started in.
Besides, I've just wanted to build one for a long time.


----------



## superdav721

I want a guitar sander.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats sound s great *stumpy* seems like Randy had said something a few months back ill wait for yours im going to try to make some cutting boards and looks like the way to go on a end grain sanding


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Williams place next Saturday around 3 oclock sounds like a plan ,im going to try and be there William whats that from Monroe a couple hour drive r so ,a *********************************** and 2 Mississippi **************************************** and a Yankee wood workers no telling whats will come of this ,look out Mississippi  craw fish are low right now if you want ill try to get a couple toad sack full r maybe 3 i have a friend that sells them down south he may sent me a batch if hes making a run up here ,do you got a boiler ,its been so long you may have to show me how to i really just bemember you have to drink 3 beers between every batch


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Depends on how you drive Eddie.
I made the trip in a little over an hour,
But I'm a speed demon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i drive around 75 r so the state troopers here are every where,but its not that far sounds fun


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

According to Mapquest, 
From West Monroe to Vicksburg,
78.18 miles
1 hour 17 minutes drive time.


----------



## superdav721

I got 4 flats and no gas. I guess I will crawl in a box and mail myself over.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks William i keep forgetting all the stuff on these computers ,had Marshell Tucker Band Playing loud seems to help me foucus but then i forget what i was focusing on but they are a good band ,,wheres that drink all the power tools are off


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i can stop and pick you up


----------



## superdav721

I bet its going to be a pretty day. I am coming on my bike.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Last I checked Dave, it's supposed to be in the 70s and pretty all next weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

A drum sander sounds right up my alley!!!
I've been wanting to build one….
Well, since I first saw a shop made one!!!

Wish I could make the trip to Vicksburg! Sounds like a great time. It sure would me nice to actully meet face to facemask! I think!!!

Gotta love MTB!!! Great tunes!


----------



## DIYaholic

It was fun chatting…..
My have a salting run in the morning!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## DS

I just posted my weekend project to a blog.
Got a good start on the Family Room Wall Unit.

I think my wife is just happy that I've shifted my focus from outside back-yard projects to indoor projects. (the new house just had a big dirt yard when we moved in)

There is a home cinema room behind that is more like a large storage room. That is pretty far down my to do list, but this plywood will go a long way to getting that worked up.

Now if I can just find a 80" LCD TV for $100… Hmmm…


----------



## DIYaholic

Great morning Nubbers & Nubbetts,

DS,
Wanna build a wall unit for my flat panel TV???
Just go ahead and purchase me a flat panel TV, use that for measurements….

The sky is NOT emitting frosty flakes!!! I'm going back to bed…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

Randy, In your case, you could meet faceball to facemask…..


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

I am debatin' joinin' the fun, I have had a good crawdad boil in an age, but I think Miss J might object if I go play and the kitchen isn't finished.

There will be other times.

We might get to hanging the cabinets this evening, but the paint seems to be taking three coats to make my designer happy, and we all know she MUST be happy for the rest of the household to be happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait for it…...........................


----------



## boxcarmarty

.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

lights off, alarm set, shop dogs ordered to kill. I'm outta here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya know, I always think of Marty as one of us.
Then he goes and says something like, "alarm set".
Later this week he'll be in Mississippi.
Round these parts,
An alarm is a nosey neighbor with a shot gun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I'm thought I was doing good this morning.
I was able to bend over and put on my own socks, so I pulled on boots instead of house shoes.
Then I tried to straighten back up…..........................
I realized I couldn't without screaming out in pain.
My friendly, cheery mood went straight to hell.

I got friends visiting later this week though.
So I have something to look forward to.
Wait.
Does the phrase, "with friends like those…............." apply here?
What do ya'll think?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. The weather here today is forecast for a nice day where shop time may be had, and I hope to grab some.
Ham, do you have a finish date for all that work? You have certainly been on it for a long time, but the results are looking good.

As for the Vicksburg Vagrants gathering, I'd simply love to be there and add a little class to the event, but 450 miles is a little too far for me in a wheelchair. I do hope we can meet up some time, it would be some much fun.

My shop activities yesterday were good, bad and ugly. I started around 11am and really got into it, made some more progress on the 8 foot section of the floor standing shelf unit. Took apart things to use the lumber, and again justified my construction of using bolts on that old stuff as it was easy, but tiresome retrieving lumber to use. Had to slap some paint/stain of several pieces as they looked awful, so I used whatever I had left around, no real choices of color, just used what I had. The worst part of my day was that help to move things and pick up stuff I need help doing did not arrive, which has left me even more "traffic jammed" than when I started, so I was not in a good mood last night. Got to salvage what I did yesterday and try to figure out what and how I am going to lift and move things so I can proceed. It takes quite a time to overcome a lack of another pair of hands, and inventions for helping takes a lot of time. I have never used so many clamps for non project work, just to hold stuff in place "at the other end". So today I'll be trying to work around stuff I can't move and hope I can fund a "set of muscles" to help me get straight.
SO, I shall go to the shop as soon as I can and do something. I'm irritated because my quest to make a project for Easter keeps being put into jeopardy, and I will not stop what I am doing and tell myself, "I'll finish that later" because I have too many of those things lying around already and don't want to add to them, left for later items never seen to get done.
There, I think I have exceeded a William post in words this morning. Hope you get to feeling good William, I'm just thankful that I'm over that crap from last week, oh BTW, my blotches are going and I'm not looking like a looser in a paint ball fight.

Hoping that all my LJ buddies have a great day and week, be safe.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!
My apologies for not dropping in over the weekend.

On Saturday "We" (you've heard of the "Royal We"? This is what I call the "Subserviant We". Its when my wife says "We need to do _" when what she's really saying is "You (meaning me) have to do something") had to move EVERYTHING out of our family bonus room so "We" could paint. So "We" moved everything out, "We" spackeled all the holes, and "We" painted all the trim.

Then I got to go up to the kids school and start building Greased Lightning for their upcoming production of Grease. A local automotive shop gave me a set of four tires with wheels (flats - but not an issue for a stage prop). The really cool detail is that the stem caps are skulls. Of course this is a detail no one in the audiance will notice but hey they're cool. After the show I think I'll put them on my truck. So far I've got the wheels mounted on axles made of 2×4 with what theater folks call a "wagon" on top. (I'll post pics when I take some). As the tires are falt and won't take/keep air in them I had to build-up some casters for it to move around on. I made them so the tires are about 1/8" off the floor. Next comes building the body. I have to make it so the kids can dance on either the hood and/or the trunk.

Sunday - "We" were back to painting.


----------



## DS

G'Mornin'...
I am sure feeling it today. I've got muscles that are sore that I didn't know I had.
You know, the ones on the back side of the thighs and just under the Gluteous Maximus… Used for lifting heavy cabinets onto walls low to the ground. Yup, those ones.

Where's my Ibuprofen?
BRB


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS & DY . Looks like I need you guys, got a lot of "we" stuff for you.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' folks! Got stuck babysitting the three yr old Grand BRAT this morning. Can't go to the Dungeon for awhile.

So, this will have to wait awhile









Going to run the Circular saw as a rip saw, later today. Then plane away the saw marks, again.


----------



## bandit571

Right leg is hurting…BIG TIME! I need that nerve pinched OFF! Moving from sitting to walking ain't any fun. And to think, I have to go down stairsteps to get to the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## bandit571

The trays in this next project









Daughter has this one. Just old reclaimed pine. She painted the star. The tray for the base Project









Rails are White Oak, the rest of it is reclaimed Black Cherry. The Cherry came from an old FLOOR JOIST, that was part of an old "Carriage House/Garage" that had fallen down. Maybe the Oak base I'm building for it might look just right…


----------



## DIYaholic

Yesterday's salting/plowing stint done wore me out. I suppose pulling a 10 hour shift, on only 4 hours of sleep may have had something to do with it. Perhaps 3 hours of sleep would have been better.

William,
I hope you become a "Stand Up Guy", without pain of course!!!

Marty,
Have a safe trip!!! Did you remember to bring a camera? Gotta have pics to post, so we believe you actually went somewhere and aren't just napping!!!

Rex,
Glad you are getting more shop time! Just don't over do it & literally "bust your butt"!!!

Ham,
Marty is on a trek, maybe he'll stop by & help to speed the rehab along!!!

Rob,
I hope them casters (and entire prop) are plenty strong! It would be a shame for a crash to take out "Greased Lightning" with kids dancing on her!!!

DS,
You should build a CNC Cabinet Installer Robot!!!

Bandit,
Nice rustic tray's! Looking forward to seeing another!


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast/lunch, Hmmmmm…..
Brunch has been consumed….
My energy level has returned to abnormal….
Cereal (Frosty Flakes) is not falling from the sky….
I believe it is S H O P T I M E !!!


----------



## bandit571

Babysitting chores are about over for the day. maybe SOME Dungeon Time a-coming up???

Need to fire up the rip saw









and get some pieces made.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like "We" are going to move everything back into the bonus room this evening. Oh yeah!


----------



## DS

I just LOVE moving! (NOT!)
DY, SWMBO has you a hoppin'.
Best of luck with that.


----------



## DS

Randy, no need for the CNC Cabinet Installer Robot-That's what young people are for! (When you can detach them from the gaming console.)


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I have the legs done, and the two rails ripped









and planed down









and a couple angled Bridal Joints done









Yep, I said angled









Ready to play "Catch up"????


----------



## JL7

Man….lots of new posts…...

Rex - good you got some shop time and even better that you are feeling better…...that means MORE shop time…..hang in there on the re-org….you'll get it….

Where's Marty?

Good luck on the Greased Lightning build there DY…..

Bandit…..kudos for the angles bridal joint….....very cool…..

Where's Randy?

Dave - I goggled the sand casting…...while cool….it definitely takes some stuff to pull it off….did you see the UK (4 part) video…...Rex…..why can't you folk pronounce ALUMINIUM??

William…...get some rest…...The Yank is coming…......I toured the south a few years back on the Trumpy….and the folks were really nice, really nice….....good luck Marty…....you'll be fine…..I think the lynching thing has fallen out of favor…...Right?

How's its going up there Bags?

Snowed today…..and 5"-?" expected for the morning commute…....

Where's Rich?

Eddie - thanks for the tunes….....all good.

DS - nice progress with that new plywood…......you must keep busy or Marty will sneak in and steal it all….he's on the move…

Where's David?

Ham…..hope that kitchen isn't driving you crazy…...I've thought about doing the kitchen here + all my friends and family keep asking…...but you are my inspiration for not doing it….

Andy….Quit feeding the TS and get in the house…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Didn't get much done today,
But thought I'd do a write up and show all my latest calamities.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did go to the shop today,
And read wood working magazines.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, my wife said it all today when I told here of Saturday's plans.
Oh crap, two ****************************************, a yankee ***********************************, and a ******************** ass.
What could go wrong?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And what I always tell my Dad.
My "Dad" is actually my stepdad. 
He's lived in Georgia for about thirty years, but he's a native of northern Maine.

You know the difference between a yankee and a damned yankee?
A yankee comes to visit and goes back home.
A damned yankee comes down here and stays.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I dont think I saw those. But I saw some really cool stuff. I can melt aluminum.
Cool subject.


----------



## superdav721

http://pinterest.com/stephen33/woodworking-jigs-and-shop-made-tools/


----------



## superdav721

http://www.thefancy.com/things/300249351/Pet-Platform-Bed-by-Cedel?ref=enrone


----------



## JL7

Dave - I don't think safety cat will take a shine to that new bed….....


----------



## JL7

Dave….here is the first of four….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, well what could go wrong eh? You know 450 miles ain't such a bad drive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Was gone for two days - went to NS to pick up my mother-in-law. 
I expect I'll be getting lots of shop time while she's visiting. I can only take her in very very small doses…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Rex, glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY - I read some of the posts while I was away, got a chuckle out of yours, and the royal 'We'

I'm itching to get back to working on my workbench. I'm hoping to get the base done this week and then start on the drawers. Of course, during the build, I have to build a crosscut sled and a box joint jig. Thinking about those helped me survive my mother-in-law thus far.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like an upcoming meeting of the minds…... to be a fly on the wall


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome back Sandra.
Try Stumpy's box joint jig.
I built one and it works great.
You can see it here.


----------



## bandit571

Evening, all the Numbbberrss. Stir fry made and consumed. Getting ready to stumble down to the Dungeon Shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aaaaah!
Stir fry.
Send me some.

We had pancakes.
I didn't eat because I really just don't want pancakes,
Or my kid's cooking.

I'm down in the chair tonight and couldn't handle standing up long enough to cook.
So one of my son's made blueberry pancakes for dinner.

Oh well,
I have coffee and cigarettes.
It's all good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks William,

I just took a look at that jig - looks freakin' complicated…..

Was thinking a sled on the table saw with a pin and slot if that makes sense.


----------



## DIYaholic

Heeya I is!!!

Not much accomplished in the shop today. I set about to better align my RAS. It still ain't perfect, but good enough, until I rebuild the table and give it a minor rehab. Bought the saw used 7 years ago and really didn't rehab it. Just replaced the switch, built a table and aglined it.
I was surprised to find it NOT properly aligned…
It only was disassembled and moved some 430 miles!!!

Good to see everyone is breathing!!!

I gotz ta close up shop, cook, err heat up dinner and maybe do my taxes…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Was thinking of something like this:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It makes perfect sense Sandra,
because that's what I was using before building that jig.
It actually isn't that complicated at all.
If you are any good at sketchup, you can build it.
It works on a 16TPI all thread rod.
The gears are a 2:1 ratio.
So you mark the gears so you're working with the same reference point each time.
Then, each turn of the crank to line the reference point back up is 1/8" of movement.
I do mostly 1/4" finger joints. The smaller ones just look better to me and provide a stronger joint (IMHO).
So, besides the two turn I do for one edge of a connecting board, I simply turn the crank four turns in between each cut with a 1/4" dado stack.

I was recently working on helping a friend (Lucas) with his hand tool work box. 
The corners are sixteen inches across at all four corners.
I cut 1/4" box joints at each corner.
That's 256 inches total of box joints,
Stack cut four at a time, 
It all took about thirty minutes from setup to test fitting everything together.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tips on box joint jig and how to deal with a week of the monster-in-law appreciated.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll take a look at Stumpy's when I'm better rested. My big issue is that I'm lousy at visualizing something that's explained to me. After I've actually built something, I think "aha! that's how it works". But getting to that usually involves very specific plans or instructions and a fair bit of frustration.

A few years ago, I just about lost my mind trying to put together the stand for my Bosch table saw. The instructions were quite wordy, but made no sense to me. When I see a bunch of parts on the floor, that's all I see - a bunch of parts. I seem to be getting a bit better, but not much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That jig is fine for one time use Sandra.
And you may have better luck with it,
But from my experience, 
Over time they it wears so that your box joints become sloppy.
My luck, it always happens too at the worst possible time, when you're working with material you don't want to have to replace. 
Also, you pretty much have to make a seperate jig for different sized joints.
The advantage of the Stumpy machine I built is that I can use the same jig for cutting box joints from 1/4" all the way up to 7/8", the maximum dado capacity of my table saw.
And with a little practice on setting up your dado stack, it is super accurate.
I cut 1/4" box joints that you have to use a hammer to seperate even without using glue on them.

On the other hand,
The jig you're talking about does work.
I used that style for several years before I built the fancy one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may give the simpler one a go to see how I make out. The workbench I'm building has 6 drawers. BIG project for me.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Sandra….

William is right about the simple box joint jig…very hard to get dialed in right and they don't seem to hold the tolerance over time…..BUT…for six drawers, and the learning curve….it might be a good solution…...the learning is all good…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's photos of the tool box build I was talking about.

If you want to go with the one you pictured above though, PM me your email address and I can send you plans for the one I built if you want.
I suggest if you go that route though, build the fance part as tall as you are comfortable with. The taller it is the more stable it will be. With a short fence it has a tendancy to wobble and make sloppy joints.
Also, always clamp the wood to the fence with bar clamps for each cut if you want smooth cuts. This seems excessive, but if not, the dado blade seems to want to push the wood one way or the other, throwing the cuts off. One can hold it by hand, but it requires a lot of force. I'd rather take the time to use a clamp and not risk it. 
Glue a large block at the back of the fence where the blade passes through it. This provides stability and if you paint it orange like I did mine when I used it, it's a reminder that there is a sharp spinning blade that's going to be coming through there.
One last thing, no matter what style jig you use, always use a waste backer board behind the wood you're cutting. It prevents tearout at the back of the wood you're planning on using.

As for the mother in law, Jose Quervo works wonders.
If you don't drink, and can slip enough to her to make her pass out, then, Jose Quervo works wonders.


----------



## JL7

Randy - that's a cool old RAS you got….....if you do get it dialed in…...it's a real gem.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You could do like me Sandra.
When I was starting out using the pin type, the one you're wanting to use, I didn't have the experience to build one like the Stumpy design. Later down the road, when I was more confident in my skills, and was using more box joints, I built the better one.
There's nothing wrong with starting simple. If the only box joints you plan on doing in the foreseeable future is the six drawers, then yes, the simpler design will do the job just fine.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, William's "Stumpy" jig is way cool but beyond my talents. I posted the simple one that I use and it has stayed true for several years and LOTS of use. Couple of tips: make the pin out of some really hard wood so it doesn't wear, joint your back board so it is square to the table, and make it adjustable (I used a routed T track to connect it to my miter gauge). It'll have to last until William gets my fancy one built and sent to me!

Jeff, I didn't feed mt TS anything today! Shellacked my latest and then worked outside all afternoon (70 degrees and sunny!)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a link to the box joint jig I had before building the fancy one.
There's video instruction, written instruction and plans that you can click on and go to.
It's not hard to build, and once you figure it out and get it dialed in right, it'll work fine for six drawers.

Unless you want me to try to talk you into building a real dandy of a dovetail machine first?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I've told you before that all you gotta do is ship me the hardware and a the money to ship the finished machine to you. I'll build it for you. It only took me two days to build the first one. I bet I could do it again in one day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy box-joint Batman! Those look amazing. I will PM for the plans. The purpose of building the bench is obviously because I need a bench, but I also chose one that wasn't a 'weekend' plan because I want to learn more skills.

As for drinking - yes I do. But not enough at the moment! Immediate plans are to disappear into the shop as much as possible while she's here. The flaw in that plan is that the kids are out of school this week so they'll be forever hounding me and also running from grandma.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, but Andy, you'll still have to attach the runner on bottom.
They have to be spaced in line and squared to YOUR table saw, not mine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The joints I showed above Sandra are cut using the machine Stumpy designed.
You can get the same results from the jig I provided a link to above.
It just takes longer and you have to be more careful.


----------



## gfadvm

William, You are a prince but I won't ask you to build me one! But yours is really tempting!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks William, Andy and Jeff.

And uh, no on the dovetail machine but thanks for offering.

By the way Andy, where do you buy t-track? I asked at the local big box store, and the guy looked at me like I was nuts. (Maybe I am, but that's beside the point) I explained what it was for and still no go. I gave up and walked away.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - Jose Quervo might cause me say what I really think. That would be dangerous.
I appreciate your posts by the way because you say what you think. Also I deal with pain from a medical condition and those who don't get it, don't get it. You get it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the old pin type jig I used for what seemed like forever.








Here's the box joint machine I use now.








And just for the hell of it, here's the dove tail machine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Perfect, perfect, perfect!
I just checked out that link Wiliam. Video and plans to print - I'm golden.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I used to get T-track at the Woodcraft website Sandra.

As for saying what you think, that's a good thing.
I believe in always saying what I think.
Then again, come to think of it, I don't have many friends outside of the computer world.
Actually, most people locally that know me pretty much think I'm a huge @$$hole.
But hey, at least I'm truthful.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - any coves in the latest?? And it will be 70 here someday again….I think…...just don't remind tomorrow morning when I'm sniveling…..I mean shoveling….

Sandra….this was my first major woodworking project and I used the same simple box joint jig you pictured…..I made through to the end, but it required a bit of "adjustment"......they are solid oak cold air return grates for an old house…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

There's something to say about telling the truth, but there's also something to say about biting one's tongue in the short term. If it's really a good idea to say in the heat of the moment, it will still be a good idea the next day.

In those moments when I understand why some species eat their young, I'm an expert at biting my tongue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a link to Woodcraft's page for T-Track and T-Track accessories.
Anytime I order, I always get ten or fifteen knobs and such as well.
They're cheap, I always wind up using them, and I feel it makes my shipping charges more worth it.

Get used to the weird looks.
I have done mostly scroll work for several years.
You wouldn't believe how many people locally don't know what a scroll saw is, and haven't a clue what the tools and supplies I need are. Instead of saying that though, they just look at me like I'm speaking a foreign language or something. I hate ordering online, but I've finally came around to the understanding that a majority of what I need for my wood work will only be found online.
We have multiple hardware stores in my town, but they cater to construction workers, not hobby wood workers like myself. If it isn't a tubafore, these idiots don't know what it is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice Jeff. Good to see the results from that jig.

I'll check out Woodcraft, but unfortunately I get hammered on shipping and customs to Canada.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I used to be an expert at biting my tongue Sandra,
Then I got tired of chewing on it most of the time.
I've got eight kids.
I've got two grandkids and one on the way.
I deal with schools on a regular basis.
I deal with doctor's on a regular basis.
I deal with ignorance anytime I leave my shop it seems.
Yea, I've turned into a grumpy old man that believes in biting my tongue….........
For about two seconds to give whoever just ticked me off a head start if they want to run.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot you were in Canada.
Do ya'll have a similar onine source in Canada that sells wood working supplies?
Most all wood working sources have T-Track.
Woodcraft, Highland Wood working, all the major suppliers in the US have it.
I'm sure a Canada supplier would have it too.
If it's much of a problem though, you can make T-Track too.
They sell router bits to cut it.
Or if you've got room in your application, just route a wide dado, then glue down two pieces of thin, hard board on top of that, leaving enough gap (usually 1/4") between the two thin pieces, centered over the dado you cut, for the bolt head to slip into and tighten up.
I prefer the type of dado with the wider bottom that allows me to use regular 1/4" or 5/16" bolts. It prevents me from also having to find T-Track bolts, which I'd have to order online as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Apparently I'm supposed to share the computer with the other wage earner in this house…..

Good night all. Estrogen is leaving the building.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet jigs, William!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome back Sandra!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Goodnight folks!


----------



## bandit571

Source for T-track bolts? Go to the plumbing supply section. The toilet flange bolts work just as well…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't had the balls to cut aluminum, or anything but wood, on my table saw. 
But if any of you do, here is another idea for making your own T-Track from a fella right here on Lumberjocks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank so Stumpy?
They're pretty good.
You oughta meet the weird guy I know who designed them though.
I think he was dropped on his head as a child or something.
If you know him though, don't tell him I said so.
Someone once told me it was not nice to talk about the mentally challenged.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tried those Bandit.
I was skeptical, but they do work and are usually cheaper than the ones you find online.
I still prefer the wider based track though that allows for use of regular hex head bolts.
I forget the name of it.
It's made by Incra though, I've got several stick of it on several jigs of mine, and it's not but a few cents higher than the regular stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

You folks (William & the other girl) have been blabbing away big time!!!

Haven't had time to look at links or stuff….
Just sayin' HI!

I have a salting/plowing mission to complete in the early AM. Not sure how much longer I'll be awake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't get too ALARMED William. Alarms in my neighborhood is the dogs barkin and my neighbor yelling ''HEY, WHATCHA'LL DOIN' OVER THERE???''

OMG, bandit's playing with electricity…..

Randy, It was 63* when we got here in Branson MO…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, all us women folk been just blabbing away.
We were only missing the one other girl on the thread.
Where the hell have you been?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, William covered the sources and how to make your own before I could. I have cut aluminum on the TS with no drama at all. But it does fling a lots of shiny "sawdust" all over!On my box joint jig I just routed a T Track inti the back and I too use toilet bolts (they come in 2 diameters).

Jeff, No coves yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Branson?
You gonna take in any shows while you're there?
I've heard they have some real nice ones in Branson.
I've always wanted to go there but never got the chance.
I was headed there once many years ago.
I wound up somehow drunk in Memphis and never made it that far though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, the only time I've ever cut aluminum on my table saw it was not intentional.
I forgot to move my Incra fence back over once after making a mitered cut and cut into the edge of that extremely overpriced piece of auluminum.
That is a sickening feeling when you realize what you just done.


----------



## JL7

Toilet bolts is the official sponsor of the Stumpy thread.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Toilet jolts is the official sponsor of the Stumpy thread?
So you're suggesting we rig up a toilet to shock Stumpy?

.

.

.

Ooooooh! 
You said toilet bolts.
Never mind.
Carry on.


----------



## bandit571

Closest I ever got to branson, was when I stopped in at Fort Lost in the Woods, Misery, er Fort leonard Wood. Two month stay there, then down to some place near Leesville, La. Fort Puke, Lousy-anna, I think it was. Was in Polk twice, may of 71, and mar/apr 76. First trip was for prep for the OCS schools, Oct. 71, I became a "Gentleman" by an act of Congress. A nice, shiny BRASS bar on the shoulder, too.

Between the 3yr old GRANDBRAT, and fightin' old oak, Bandit is plum tuckered out. Might slip back down there later, and glue something together. Maybe THEN it won't try to fall on the floor every chance it gets.

Work tomorrow night, for two nights, Yippee-skippy! I tell the inmates there that it is quieter at work than at home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed folks.
It's funny.
I am way more tired on days that I'm hurting and don't do a darned thing,
Than on days that I'm in the shop working on something all day.

Good night all.
Hold the fort down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll probably catch a show or 2 while I'm here…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - I passed through Branson on the bike a few years ago…....not a good idea….....hopefully they fixed the roads a bit…....nothing was moving…....but it is some beautiful country there…....you heading to the Ozarks?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm toooo tired to keep my eyes open in order to read these posts.
I also don't have the energy to pound the keys to type a response.

I'm going pee-pee-night-night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be here til Saturday, then head for Mississippi. From there I'll be going to Gulf Shores AL…..


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've been fighting this frickin' laptop all night. For some reason, It don't like the wireless here…..


----------



## Kreegan

Haven't been feeling social lately. I finally finished the Valentine's present for my wife. I even made them smell good. The flowers smell like lilacs and the buds like vanilla.


----------



## gfadvm

William, That is the #2 reason that I don't own one of those Incra Miter gauges. And you know that #1 is that I am REALLY cheap!

Marty, When you get to Branson, you know you are REALLY close to Grizzly? (Disneyland for men)


----------



## superdav721

Marty ya aint holdin ya mouth right.
Andy he is close to Ranger boats as well.


----------



## JL7

Well it's official…...it's going to be an extra crappy weather day here today….....look out Randy, it's moving East…...

Nice flowers Rich…....hopefully that made her day…......if it's not too late, call in sick for work, you will have a bad driving day otherwise…..guaranteed!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chance of flurries this AM. No snow in forecast for next 4-5 days, temps in upper 30s to low 40s!!!

My 3 hour workday is over! News, nutrition, nap or SHOP TIME???

I'm feeling nap then SHOP TIME!!!


----------



## Gene01

Headed south. Mexico is on the agenda. See ya'll in 6 days.
Play nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, that's what made it so sickening. There is no way I could ever afford an Incra sled. I got a helluva deal on it though. I felt like a king, then cut it.

Wait, Marty is near Grizzley tools AND Ranger boats? Danged it. Marty is in heaven? Noone told me he died!

Rich, nice flowers, but why did you tell us they smell pretty without telling us how you got them to smell pretty?

Randy, come on down with Marty. It's pretty here. I wore only my tank top when I went outside and sit yesterday. It was windy, but felt quite comfortable.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. You too, Randy!

Woke up feeling full of p**s and vinegar. Looks like it's going to be a good day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the tips on the T-track.

Goal today is to get groceries, avoid the m-i-l and get out to the shop to cut some tenons.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice flowers Rich


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You know Sandra, if you reverse the door knob on the restroom to where the lock mechanism is on the outside, you could just fill her full of fluids, wait for nature to take it's course, lock her in (on accident of course) and rush off to the shop so you won't hear her beat on the wall or scream for help getting out. Of course this would be one big mistake since you'd have no idea how it happened and couldn't possibly hear her from the shop. How could it possibly be your fault? Bad things just happen sometimes.
Hey, if all goes well, all that excitement may make her need to go home and rest up from it all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like you've thought this one out William…
I like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey, you said you had to get groceries.
Is there a such thing as sudden onset dementia?
You could forget how to get back home, and just drive around all day. 
You could stop at all hardware stores, lumberyards, and such just to see if you recognize anyone who may help you find your way home.

ACTUALLY, I don't know about your financial situation.
If you can afford it, you could stay "lost" from the time it takes you to back the car out until whatever day the mother in law goes home.
If it's sudden onset dementia, then it could quite possibly go away as quick as it came one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Luckily, I have a neighbour who sometimes goes grocery shopping with me. We're headed out shortly and may have to stop at MANY places along the way….

Hoping you have a 'put your own socks on' day.


----------



## DIYaholic

HEY!!!
I'm a gentleman….
Sometimes!!!

Gene,
Have a safe & non sober trip!!!
Below is a "My buddy went to Mexico & all I got was…" request!!!
NOT to be mistaken for our Buddy David:









Sandra,
Like William said, I don't know your financial situation, but more important I don't know the financial situation of your MIL!!!
If your husband is NOT an only child and she is well off….
Kindness may go a long way towards a future financial windfall!!!

Can't seem to pass out, err nap….
I feel shop time approaching!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice job Rich…...

I pass Ranger when I come in…..

Gene, Head east…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy.
Randy, Randy, Randy.
The way that usually works is that you are sweet as sugar for years.
Then the old bag lives to be 102.
Then she shafts you in the will.

You can't be nice to someone for hopes of a future windfall.
If they make you miserable, 
The best way to handle it is to be passive aggressive and try to make them miserable too.

This usually doesn't work too well either,
but it's a lot more fun than being nice if they're not nice to you.

.

My mother in law is dead.
She was dead before I met my wife.
However, I do know from the first marriage about mother in laws.
They fall into one of three categories.
1. They treat you as their own child. This can be good or bad. Sometimes, being treated as their own child can mean that they try to boss you around like you're their child, their young child. Others treat you as their own with enough respect for you as an adult to offer advice, but respect your boundaries.
2. They treat you like you stole their daughter/son away from you. They act like it's their life's mission to make your life miserable for as long as they live out of a sense of revenge for you taking away their child. Of course this doesn't make sense being as their child was grown anyway, but sense doesn't factor into a woman on a revenge streak.
3. They are just a complete nutjob. This is the weirdest kind of mother in law because it can take on many different forms. My former mother in law was a nutjob. She acted like she was in competition with her daughter for my attention. There was always some crisis when she was around that I needed to attend to for her. She would actually flirt with me right in front of her daughter. I would ignore it, but of course according to my then wife, it was my fault. This, among other things, brought me to the conclusion that the wife was just as much a nutjob as her mother, thus the reasons for EX-wife.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually I'm having a "forget the socks just slip on the house shoes" day.
I don't know what brought on this back spell this time,
But I wish I did so I would be sure not to do it again.
This is the worst one I've had in a couple of years.

Actually, these spells are a good thing I guess.
That's what my wife says anyway.
Supposedly they remind me that I do have a messed up back and can't keep trying to push myself to do things that I'm not supposed to do.
I don't believe that though,
Because I know that as soon as I'm able I'll do whatever I dang well please.

I am headed to the shop soon.
I know I can't do much of anything,
But I am going to blow my brains out if I have to sit here and do nothing all day.

Before anyone gets alarmed, 
That was a joke.
I am not suicidal at this point.
I'm just saying I go nuts when I'm not able to get up and do things.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Be careful Marty.
You have to hurry though.
You need to get there before they open.
Make sure the boat you hook up to and bring to me has at least a hundred horse outboard on it.
A live well and center console steering would be a nice touch too.

I don't know if they have security or not, but,
If you hear something going bang bang as you're driving off,
The gas pedal is on the right,
PUSH IT HARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, .....and Randy.
Wow, yesterday was another day where I got some shop time and wore myself out. I ate some solid food in the evening nd then just crashed. Worked as hard as I could at the shop, progress seems very slow, but headed in the right direction. More shop time today doing the same old stuff, but again, making progress. I'm happy.

MIL joke. Son on law on phone. "Doctor, can you come quickly, my MIL is at death's door. Can you come and pull her through?"

Sandra, your MIL will always see you as someone who took her little boy away, and you will see her as the SOB who had the nerve to have a kid like him. lol

Having a cup of coffee and now reading posts, see you a bit later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Should I take your greeting to mean that all Nubbers are misfits, EXCEPT me or that I just don't "FIT IN" here???
It don't matter, either way….
I'm taking it to mean I'm NOT a misfit!!!

Y'all work, play & stay safe!!! Even you Sandra!!!

I'm headed to the shop….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, it's hard to list you as a misfit as you are a super misfit. lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

In our nearest town, Waco, a new smaller sized grocery store has just opened and is besieged with shoppers. Yes Aldi, a German company has opened a store just like the ones it has all over Europe, Sandra and I shopped at Aldi when we were in in England, and believe me they have good prices on what they sell, not a huge range of itmes but all the essentials. They even brought with them the standard European system of grocery carts, you insert a coin (quarter here, 1 Pound in England) to release a cart and when you bring the cart back to a cart park area, it releases your coin back to you. That's German efficiency for you, no carts to find in the parking lot and no carts go missing, Sandra said people were moaning about it, but she told one moaner to check her grocery bill.
A very efficient store, with minimum staff, sack your own purchases from Isles of shelves and pallets of delivery box goods. Yes, there were moaners about this too, but…..........
Milk $1.79 Gal
Butter $1.55 lb
Large Eggs 79c doz
Canned veggies 39c each 16 oz.

So you have low prices and efficiency, no frills, but no problem.
They even have some German confectionery products which are oh so good and cheap to boot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another things about Aldi:
They have never changed the building layout or size of any of their stores, they are the same which ever country you are in. They just have the one type of store, no super stores, no mega stores, no stores within stores etc. A perfect example of KISS, and you save because of it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all,

William - yes I know what a Damn Yankee is, I is one, thus the name on my shop is "The Damn Yankee Workshop" (I'm a Damn Yankee and it's a workshop).

Rex - We've had an Aldi's here in Gastonia, NC. I've shopped at them while in Germany. Yes we shop there first as their stock is not always consistent then we go on to the other grocers.

So yesterday I got the "fire wall" and more "chassis" built for Greased Lightning. I then got to go home and install all new electrical outlets, switches and covers - had to replace the old toupe colored stuff with white. "We" then had to move furniture back in, and around, no over there, how 'bout over there, no put back the way it was.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The new drum sander design is coming along. I might start building the prototype this afternoon. I'm trying to make an open side design so it has lots of width capacity without taking up much space. And want it to have a V-sander style top too. Kind of a combo machine. I want it to be only about a foot tall and less than 2 feet wide, but still sand up to a 36 inch wide board. And I want the drum to be easily swapable so you can change the grits without peeling off the sandpaper.

We'll see how it works out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I can't be a "Super Misfit", as that title already belongs to "Super (Misfit) Dave"!!!

I could possibly be an "Astounding Misfit"!!!

Rob,
When I was working the electric department at HomeDepot (as/for a vendor, not for HD directly) , I would occasionally assist a customer with questions. One day a lady was looking bamboozled while surveying the outlets & switches. I asked her what she was looking for, she then replied, outlets for her living room. I then asked her, What kind was she interested in? To me that meant el-cheapos, designer, 15A or 20A type of outlets. Her reply was "beige"!!!

Stumpy,
Looking forward to the drum sander.
A few questions:
1) Will it have a auto-feed system?
2) Will it include DC?
3) Will it work???

Don't know if I want lunch or breakfast!
Maybe a smoke will help me to make that decision.


----------



## DIYaholic

Progress on the Thein Top Hat & Tails is moving along.
I have one assembly in clue-up right now.
I may be able to complete the entire assembly today/tonoght!
I must also start work on the modifications to my HF 2HP DC. You know, reposition and reorient the motor/blower. I also need to "hang" the DC Ring & Wynn Canister fiter from the ceiling!!! A little "on the fly" re-engineering will be called for!

That's IS the fun part…
Take what you got & make it do what you want!!! All with supplies on hand!!!

I'm off to scrounge up a meal…..


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## bandit571

More "Bridal" work today. MIGHT get a start on a half-lap one as well.

Randy: There are "misfits", and there are Misfits, then one gets into the M.F. MISFIT range. There is another level yet, but I have that all to me self.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
WOOD what???

Bandit,
What you're really saying is that you are "one of a kind"....
Thank heaven for that!!!

I believe an EXTENDED lunch is called for….
WOOD PORN arrived!!!


----------



## bandit571

Yep. They did such a wonderful job, that they just had to destroy the mold, after I can out.

Lunch is over. Need to install shoes on the feet, BEFORE going to the Dungeon. Have about 2" of the wet, white crap outside, with some freezing rain mixed in. I still have to go to work tonight, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
What I heard was that, after came out, they kicked the $#!T out of the mold maker!!!

A little more wood porn to peruse and then back to the shop….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, how about Misfit Emeritus?

Just got to the house for a spot of lunch, today it's Spotted Dick and Custard, one of my favorites.

Work at shop continues, headway slow but I'm getting there.

Hope you are all having a lubbly jubbly or mushi sterek day


----------



## bandit571

I did get a bit done, today









Second assembly in the clamps, and half of a lap joint done. Waiting on the glue to cure, BEFORE I go sawing on the second half.


----------



## bandit571

Well, time to get ready for the first of two 12 hours shifts at my "Day Job". Got bottles to grind up, loaders to PM, earn a little spending money sort of thing.

I might even have a couple people to Boss around tonight. Imagine that, I'm a Boss…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Not only are you close to Grizzly and Ranger but Bass Pro (the original and biggest) as well!


----------



## superdav721

Wood you believe


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I should go to Rockler and start picking out what I'm going to get with my Nordy Video Contest winnings. They are supposed to announce the winners this week, and there is no way they can turn down my Rappin' Roy Underhill video… can they?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'd believe almost anything….
What in paticular should I believe???

Stumpy,
Don't count your SHOP CHICKENS before they hatch!!!

Thein Top Hat & Tails is progressing along….
Garage hanging wood storage rack is now a work in pogress….
Union break has begun….
Local news & weather is airing….
Will I need to work in the morning….
To be determined!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good vid Dave, but you were suppose to play the WOOD you believe video…..keep looking…..

Rex - agree on the Aldi…..got a brand new one just a mile away…..shopping takes less than 15 minutes out the door…. hate shopping. Except for maybe wood and tools….....

Andy - where is your project link here??? You are fully trained now…...come on…..

Somewhere around 10" of snow or so today…........it's dumping on Marty's attack dog now and heading East…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stop talking and hurry your @$$ up Stumpy.
I figured out today that to do some of the fancy segmented turnings that I'm wanting to do, a drum sander is going to be a necessity.


----------



## HamS

sittin here chillin' hoping that I get this done sometime.

Rex, the plan is to watch the Masters from the new room on the other side of the kitchen wall. I might actually make it. There is probably another year's worth of drywall work, as I have two more large rooms to do and then three bedrooms, one of which is pretty large. I am taking off nasty wall paper, and I have to repair the drywall under it. None of the corners were mudded, just put wall paper in the corners. They also did not use wall paper paste on some of the wall paper. I suspect it is some kind of contact cement because it takes the gypsum paper off most of the time.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Here you go (if it worked!)

Dang, it has worked twice! You guys are good teachers!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Today's progress.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Back from the shop.
Dinner is cooked and served.
I'm about ready to just lie down and cry like a baby with my back.
I am thinking that Jose Quervo would really help me right now.
My wife is at work though.
I can't be drinking when I'm alone with the kids.
All I can think of is me drinking and one of them getting hurt bad enough to need medical attention.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, you need to look at my post again. 
In the response section, I gave you instruction on how to do the cubes.


----------



## DIYaholic

William, I think you got more done today than I did! I corrected an opps on my Thein Top Hat & Tails build. Then put one assembly in glue-up. I decided to leave it cure overnight. I then cut the lumber for the garage hanging wood rack. Then I started to think about my DC metal ducting runs and the fittings needed.

Once I quickly sketched out my DC ducting runs, I added up the length of metal ducting it will take. 55' plus 45's and Y's. I only have 40' of ducting, that I have been collecting for the last year. I hope I don't have to buy new, as I only paid $15.00 for the stuff I have. I will need to buy several more Y's and 45's and more blast gates. I'll figure out a way to use the system and add to it as materials show up.

The DC system brings up a question….
What is more efficient/better for dust collection from/for a sanding station? A HF 2HP DC with a Thein Top Hat & Wynn NANO filter or a shop vac with a Thein pre-seperator & a HEPA filter??? Inquiring minds need to know!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I could answer you Randy. I know nothing about dust collection though besides a broom and dust pan. I have no dust collection in my shop at all.

As for what I got done, I wish I could have stood today to do more. I done more today than I have in the last week, while sitting on a stool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My stool, 
Not stool samples.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. Day started off great and went downhill. Only made it into the shop for long enough to chisel out two mortises for my workbench.

My mother-in-law drives me crazy whether she intends to our not. What makes me even crazier is when people chalk up her pompous self-righteousness to her age. Say what??? She was stuck up and pretentious in her 60s, when I first met her. Equally so in her 70s and now more so in her 80s. It's all about what people do for a living, where they're from etc etc etc. Someone obviously neglected to tell me that I was marrying into royalty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm with you William with the drinking. Had wine with supper and had to refrain from chugging it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've heard that excuse too often in my life.
I can't understand it.
I've actually become more patient and friendly with age.
I guess some people go the opposite direction?

From my experience,
When old people act like an ass,
They usually were always an ass.


----------



## superdav721

Guys I want yall to know if I dont respond to your blogs or posts I am sorry. I have been a little busy with the grand baby first and I have been cooking up something for latter. Its a surprise :0


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there William ,goint to try that cube dohickey


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Now you know why I have never been married….
A tall glass with a straw will help to conceal the mass consumption of alcohol!!!

William,
Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra you,,l love haveing a work bench it makes it a lot easer to build stuff ,i used my table saw for a long time now got a bench it a lot better


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I for one completely understand.
Of course, I've had newborns in the house plenty of times before.
You may want to explain it S-L-O-W-L-Y to Randy though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy the drum sander sounds great ,look forward to it ,ill be keeping a eye out for a motor maybe something like a 1 r 2 horse power


----------



## DIYaholic

I understand little ones.
That is why in case I get any little visitors….
I always have in stock duct tape, kitty litter and wet wipes!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i saw on the weather yall getting some more snow ,no rest for the weary


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am not an expert Eddie, but I don't think you'll need that big. 
I have a half horse motor I've been saving to build a sander with one day.
Those sanders are supposed to take small bites at a time, so a huge horsepower motor isn't necessary.
That's what I think based on all I've read on the subject anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Duct tape, kitty litter and wet wipes?
ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!
*NEVER* allow your kids anywhere near Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

See William, my system works. Everyone that knows me, keeps their little ones away & I'm prepared for the unsuspecting, err unkowing!!!


----------



## superdav721

That was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

In regards to the drum sander. I'm keeping an eye out on CL, for a free treadmill to use as a stock feeder!!! I already have a motor for the drum.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
As of right now, the forecast is for 3"-4" on Thursday night into Friday morning. That ain't nothin'!!! Southern Vermont is slated for more. Their tough luck!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex, how are you doing?
Inquiring minds would like to know.
Just for you Roger.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks William ill keep a eye open for one

Randy ill have to remember that one , that was funny

Dave i feel for you it been a long time for little one around here my youngest is 21 getting married april the 4th do have grand kids but i get to send the home ,but i love kids most the time. some of em i just want to put a knot on there heads just cant stand disrespect


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - yup, I think age just thins out the filter. 
(Not the air filter Randy, the verbal filter.)

Dave - I feel for you having a newborn in the house. I love my kids, but am so happy to be done with that for now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
It's 11:00pm….
Shouldn't you be cutting mortises???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, 11pm and I wish I were mortising. Instead I did a blog entry and my mouse has been hovering over the 'remove' button…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie, they will respect me and there elders. I will get that from them with love.
My grandson is almost 3. I have whipped him once for getting near the road. That was all it took.
Keep in mind I work in a school district with 20,000 kids. I see all kinds.

Sandra I thought I was done as well.But my youngest, who lives at home decided to get pregnant. So I get to help do it all over again.
Tonight we played witch formula wont make the baby puke.
And Pawpaw playing the mouth harp. She loves that. She is 10 days old and holding her head up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny Dave. I can smell the puke from here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well that's quite enough public wallowing and bee-itching for one night. Off to bed. Hope to find my happier self in the morning.

Good luck Dave. Crying baby, hormonal mother, hormonal grandmother. Sounds dangerous to me.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Yeah, she looks like she's really enjoying yer harmonica serenade. Formula? That ain't allowed in our camp.

William, I have 2 drum sanders: the 18/36 has a 1HP motor and never complains; the 10/20 has a half horse and bogs down at the drop of a hat. Wide stock sanding requires more HP (IMHO).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh goody. If you guys are actually going to discuss breastfeeding vs formula, I may have to stay up just for a chuckle.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Then again, maybe not. Night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll tell you about the difference between breast feeding and formula,
Use formula.
Those babies suck and suck till your nipples hurt and are still hungry.
I don't recon I had enough milk for em.
I'll never try that again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I had been under the impression that it wouldn't take that much.
That means I need to start looking for a larger motor.
Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I'm not discussin. Just repeatin what I hear the womenfolk say at our house! My only expertise in this area is with horses. I'm definately in favor of breastfeeding for them!

Niteall


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're breast feeding the horses Andy?
how do you keep them from biting you?

Ya'll have to excuse me.
I think I overdone it today, again.
My pain level is at a point where I'm making real bad jokes tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I talked to my neighbor earlier this evening and he said we had about 3''. Ham should be getting dumped on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta put on more coffee.
I also need to go to bed.
But I vote for more coffee.
And since I'm the only one still up at my house,
My one vote is the deciding vote.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Aren't you glad you're headed south where there is no snow Marty?
You better not bring any of it with you.
If you do, some of us are gonna gang up and whip your butt.
Not me mind you.
I'm just going to sell tickets.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer breast feeding. I'm just saying…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're a helluva man to admit it too Marty.
Two words for ya.
Got milk?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm just glad that I am NOT lactose intolerant!!! Just saying…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Union break…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, My brother-in-law was telling me that they picked a guy up here in the Ozarks that had robbed an armored car in the UK of over 1 million dollars 20 years ago. Do they not have a statue of limitations over there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm having WOOD withdrawals…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Stay away from any mannequins!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to bed, I'll give this vacation thing another try tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

Ayrabellas mama aint making enough for the hungry youngun. They wont let me feed her what I want.


----------



## superdav721

I was thinking jalapenos and coffee


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, all mine were eating beans and taters soon after getting home from the hospital.


----------



## DIYaholic

I DON"T have to set my alarm clock for 4:00am, or at all!!!
However, when the conversation switches to nutritional intake for little ones….
It's pee-pee-night-night time!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, loved Don Rickles. Here's one of my favorite guys:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, you certainly have a huge project going on. Will you retire when it's finished?

Marty, no limitations, they still have a warrant out for George Washington.

Breast feeding?, what tit brought that up? I hear that today, babies can have contracted out breast feeding by a group called "Suckers", who offer all different flavors.

I got shop time today, did more of the same thing, got worn out, had an evening (meal etc.) with my granddaughter -her birthday (15), had cake that Sandra made for her, we all drank formula, I fell asleep, I just woke up.
This shop time I am getting is wearing me out in a nice way, and I looking forward to another session tomorrow, we may get to 63 degrees.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Nibblers,

Rex,
You know what they say about projects, progress % PICTURES…....

That BIG STORM is predicted to DUMP an astonishing 2" of snow, here in the Champlain Valley!!!
That is just enough to make a full plow session. YIPHEE!!!


----------



## b2rtch

Stumpy,
Why don't you show us the double HF sucker running?
How does it compare withe Clear View?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah Stumpy,
I want to see a side by side test!!! Please!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Get your butt down here, and teach these fools driving State Highway plows what they are SUPPOSE to do with a plow blade. 17 mile trip home @ 22mph. Three cars in the ditch, that was in the first 5 miles. Might be safer IF I stay home tonight….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like they already know!!!
Those compact cars really fly…..
When you hit 'em juuust riiight!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Well "We" got to move stuff back into our family bonus room.

I also got some shop time in. Was cutting the LExon to fit the shadow box when will I was testing the fit I over forced the fit and caused some damage to one of the joints. Normally I would have reinforced the joints with either a sline of keys but as the case will be sealed when done (back glued and screwed in) I didn't …. bad decision. So I had to stop working on the Lexon fit and re-work the miter joint. ARRGGHHH….. Luckily it did not turn into a "design opportunity".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning dust sniffers…..

5'' of snow at home, sucks to be them…..

Thanks Rex, We were wondering…..

bandit, You want Randy to teach them how to drive???
Did you forget to take your meds this morning???


----------



## DS

Just checked my email this morning-Jet and Powermatic are having a 10-day sale-15% off selected tools.
(March 1 to March 11)
That makes the Jet 1642EVS lathe I've had my eye on $1993.24 instead of the $2299.00 they've been askin'.

I probably can't pull the trigger right now because my next $2k is going towards parts for the 4-axis CNC build.
But, I thought I'd pass this on for those of you who might be interested.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
BUMMER!!!

Marty,
WTF!!! I haven't killed anyone…..
YET!!!

DS,
Don't forget about parts for MY CNC router!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS,My next 2K is going for gas to get back home from this trip…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted a couple of dust collection questions....
Not sure IF I would trust advice from this group, but you can give it your best shot!!!

I'm off to the shop, to do more work on the Thein Top Hat & Tails….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't complain, I got 25mpg on this first leg of the trip…..


----------



## DS

Marty, the wey gas prices are going, it might be 3k before you get home.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.

Bert, nice to see you on this happy thread, visit us often to brighten your day.

Shop time today as soon as the temp rises a bit, cold this morning, maybe another hour will do it. The schedule today is to start work on Part Deaux of the corner free standing self unit. This is in Sandra's area of the shop which she has long since vacated, but all her "stuff" is still there and I am finding out that she was almost as big of a pack rat as I am. The tools, materials and jigs I am finding is incredible and I am sorting as I go for which I will keep for myself and which to figure out what to do with.
My construction material source is running into difficulties and I am constantly looking for previously constructed things to take apart and use the the lumber, it all just adds to the build stress, but I'll do it.

Randy, I will have some pics a little later.
While I have the corner cleared out, I am fitting new burglar bars to the window and entrance door, and later I'll do the same for the rest of the windows as they all need some added security. Lots going on folks, slow progress, a myriad of things I don't waste time mentioning, but the bottom line is that I'm moving forward and happy about ti.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, 25 mpg ain't bad for a Mack truck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The HF "Franken-cyclone" is shown running in the last episode. I turn it on and show the amperage it's drawing, and I show how it pulls so much air that the 6" flex hose compresses shorter because the air is pulling on the ribs. I should have pointed out that that hose had an open end, it wasn't doing that because it was capped.

I still have to finish hooking all the machines up. But you'll see a lot more of it down the road.

We're going to start doing weekly episodes. But we'll alternate a full 20 minute episode every other week, and a short 5 minute episode on the opposite weeks. This week is a short one. Next week I hope to have the drum sander done.

In the meantime, Rockler is announcing their Nordy's Video Contest winner at 1:00 Eastern Time. That's a half hour from now. So I may be a happy guy this afternoon, or else I may set the workshop on fire. It's up to them…

I'm also working on a video with Charles Neil that may or may not include us singing very badly. It's top secret. I fear I've already said too much… this message will self destruct if you pour coffee on your keyboard…


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## superdav721

Rex that was funnnnnnnnnnnny


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I always liked Buddy Hackett, he was a bit raunchy at times, but it was the look of innocence on his face.


----------



## StumpyNubs

And grand prize the winner is...


----------



## DS

Wow! Congratualtions!

And to think yer' Ma' said you'd never amount to nuthin'. 
;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

All my "ma" ever said to me was "Get me another vodka, neat"... but it's a great honor. Not to get my mother more booze, but to win a big name video award. Now I will be able to refer to my self as an "award winning" woodworker!


----------



## DS

or, is it "award winning rapper"?


----------



## b2rtch

Yes, i saw that last night but I want more of it.
Stumpuy, my wife thinks that you are the greatest. 
I tell her that she i wrong but she does not listen to me.


----------



## b2rtch

Congratulations Stumpy!
You deserve it.
Have cold one to celebrate.


----------



## Kreegan

Congrats Stumpy!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks everybody.

*Bert*, if you want I can have my wife talk to your wife and see if her opinion of me changes!

I am definitely going to do a followup episode on the dust collector once all the machines are hooked up and I have spent some time using it with the Clear Vue side by side. Stay tuned!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congrats on becoming an "Award Winning Wood Worker Rap Video Artiest"!!!

Will there be an "Awards Banquet"???
I would be honored to be your "Date"!!!
However, I'm NOT wearing a dress….
YOU have to wear the skirt that Sandra gave you!!!


----------



## b2rtch

Stumpy, When are you going to record your first CD?


----------



## DIYaholic

Well then….
Lunch is over….
Paint has dried….
Secound coat of paint is due….

I'm off to the shop….


----------



## superdav721

Grats Stumpy.
Your new name is
Little Jammy SN


----------



## DS

Stumpy, remind me what you won?
(All that effort for a six pack of Canada Dry GA?)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congrats Stumps.
I seen the video of the rap.
I did not see what the contest was for.
What did you win?


----------



## DIYaholic

The paint has probably had enough time to dry. The Thein pieces parts need some more of my attention!

To the Lair…..(in my best Bruce Wayne/Batman, Adam West voice!!!)


----------



## bandit571

Took a vacation day today. Van has a bad shake in the front tires, was all I could do to keep it on the road this morning. kept wanting to throw me into the ditch.

Second half of half-lap cut, glue & clamp applied.

Chicken & Noodles, homemade at that, is on the stove a-cookin' away.

Hot water pilot light went out. laid on Dungeon floor to re-light ( OUCH!!) Hot water will be back in awhile.

6" of that nasty white crap, on top of 1/2" of ICE!

TWO WEEKS TIL SPRING!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Need to find a couple "Irish Rovers" songs.

"Donnal, where's yer trousers?"

and

"The Unicorn"

and just to get things moving…..

"What can we do ( with a drunken Sailor)

Would that be Randy's Theme Song?

ten days til St. Pat-Rock's Day…..


----------



## bandit571

Oh, and just remembered another one..

The Scotman

( I like the Blue Ribbon part. And, I am NOT talking about PBRs, either, LOL LOL)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What's wrong with the van Bandit?
You didn't give enough info for me to figure out anything about it.
I like mechanical puzzles.

Today's misadventures!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- What did I win? The recognition for a job well done! The "atta-boy" from my coleagues after a year and a half of woodworking videos. The respect and admiration of a generation of young woodworkers who can look at me with a tear in their eye and say "I want to be just like Stumpy!"

...That and a $500 Rockler gift card. Which is pretty sweet.

*Sooooo*- I was so happy I went and posted about my victory on my blog. And now I feel like an idiot for bragging. So if you guys could help me out and go comment on the thread so I don't look like a total moron, I would appreciate it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well Stumps,
Since you only need the recognition for a job well done! The "atta-boy" from my coleagues after a year and a half of woodworking videos. The respect and admiration of a generation of young woodworkers who can look at me with a tear in their eye and say "I want to be just like Stumpy!"

You can just send me the $500 Rockler gift card. I'll put it to good use.


----------



## bandit571

Below 20 mph, no shaking, above 45 mph, no shaking. In between these two, LOTS of shaking going on. Outside 1-1/2" of tread on right front tire is now BALD. And, not a wavy bald either. Like someone had planed that area smooth. Other tire is ok, too.

And, NO we didn't touch anything up front, when we repaired the rear drum brakes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It sounds like you already have it narrowed down to one side then.
Jack that side up.
What's loose on the suspension?
If it's nothing loose there, and I doubt it is,
Take a pry bar and try to rack the whole tire, rotor, spindle assemly up and down.
Does it move much?
If it does, replace the wheel bearings.
If it's not the wheel bearings like I think it is,
Remove tire and look for a warped rotor. 
If it is the wheel bearings or rotor, replace BOTH sides, not just one.


----------



## bandit571

With all the chuck holes around these city streets, I might have hit one a little too hard. Might be a belt broke in that tire. Will take that to a tire guy tomorrow. If not the tire, then we will dig a bit more…

Went to use the beltsander, to round a few oaken things off…....NO BELT! Got a bad one in a tire, and a missing one on a sander? Things like this can drive me nuts ( a VERY short drive) so I will look around for "Gremlin Fur" laying around. Gotta be something a-going on…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Having the tire checked is a good idea, but the reason I did not refer to it was that usually, with a broken belt in a tire, the vibration will get worse the faster you go. I think you said it stops above a vertain speed?
The below a certain and above a certain speed is the reason I am thinking wheel bearing. If a bearing roller is out of round, or race that holds the rollers on broken, it will won't vibrate until it gets enough speed going to cause it to be an apparant issue. Then, once you get enough momentum going, inertia drives the whole bearing system outwards, taking some of the load off the inner race and rollers, thus again eliminating the vibration. 
Also, the bearing will cause the uneven wear on the tire.

So it sounds like a bearing, but having the tire checked first won't hurt. I've seen stranger things happen. I like trying to diagnose online, so let me know what the culprit is when you find out. I vote wheel bearing.


----------



## bandit571

Tire feels kind of loose, going along the roadway. Tire movement and steering wheel movement don't always relate to each other. Lots of Noise up there. Too much noise for the small bumps I was hitting. Some of this started BEFORE all the latest snow, so, there isn't a likelyhood that it is a "Packed snow" thingy going on. Steering feels …..loose, going along as i drive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Still sounds like wheel bearing.


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening misfits. Busy day, hard work for me, big mess getting smaller.

Randy you wanted some pictures? Well here are some of where I was working today.









Here's a corner I am not working on.









Corner I am not working on from the front of shop









Taking stuff apart to reclaim lumber









Just a few of Sandra's toys I found









Same wall. All Sandra's crap









Roast chicken anyone?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You do have your work cut out for you. I know you are making headway, but it looks like there's enough to keep you busy for years!!! That ain't neccessarily bad….
As it is like Christmas & your birthday all rapped toghether every day!!!


----------



## superdav721

Garage sale Rex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex is an ass.
In one of his photos is a spiral crafter and an inlay kit, both by milescraft, both things I've wanted to find locally so I can look over to consider buying.
In that same photo is what I think is a router adapter kit for a dremil drill. That is something that if I could find locally, I would go rob pennies from a wishing well to buy.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaand
I think he says those are his WIFE'S toys!
You're killing me everytime you post photos of your shop Rex.

Aw, who am I kidding?
Can't stay mad at Rex.
We all love him too much.
Can't wait to see you get it all to a point so you can enjoy it all instead of just cleaning Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm jealous of the CNC router!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I did not know he had a CNC router too!
I don't need a CNC router though.
That is one of the few tools I actually have no desire for.


----------



## Kreegan

The video is mislabeled. It's not just Luke Kelly, it's the Dubliners when Luke Kelly was a member.


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex,

I think we have to re-name your wife. Not that she doesn't have a great name or anything.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No shop time today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

William and Eddie yall ready for Saturday.
Were entertaining southern style.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im ready Dave ,waiting on my state income tax return it should be in before then for some travling funds 
they do it all on computers now posted they sent it out yesterday ,they send a debit card really make it a bit easier


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, If you want, I can give you a call tomorrow afternoon when I get a chance…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm here and ready Dave.
I haven't been told about any entertaining though.
I'm not dancing on tables again.
And I'm not taking no clothes off.

Marty, if you don't get an answer, leave a message so I can call you back. I'm bad about missing calls.

Seriously though.
I have coffee.
And I have a large shop.
Anything else I need for Saturday?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
I can't be at the 1st anal, err annual LJ *********************************** Southern Tour, but….
I expect pictures!!!

Dave,
Bring your webcam, iPad and anything else needed for a live video feed and/or video blog!!!

William,
Sounds like you got everything at the ready!!!

Eddie,
Be sure to give someone (probably NOT Marty!) bail money, before hand!!!

Marty,
Don't spend Eddie's bail money!!!

BTW: Mug shots do count as pictures of this horrific, err historic event!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I should have issued a warning abut those shop photos. You can see what a difficult job it is for me especially as I am wheelchair bound for about half the time I spend there, so moving stuff then becomes a real problem. As you can see crap has built up and been dumped there, so the task is to get it clear and a place for everything so that I am able to function making projects.
A word about Sandra's ventures into hobbies. Sandra has always had hobbies that had a limited time of interest, lots of them, one being craft and scroll saw stuff which she sold or gave away. When she suggested I take up WW as a fill in hobby, I was rather hoping that I would make stuff on my side of the shop while she continued her craft work on the other side. Sadly, her interest in WW and crafts vaporized. She still has there so much tools and materials, which she says I am welcome to, and doing this shop organization is proving to be a treasure hunt. As you know I mentioned she has 2 scroll saws for which I built her a mobile bench for, a rock tumbler, assorted craft paints, assorted craft parts, and I just discovered 3 cases of very nice cedar closet lining that she used to make her desk name plates with. There are at least 4 Dremels with assorted attachments, other non Dremels and as William pointed out 2 Spirocrafter designers that are still new in the box. There are many other things that are like this, wood burning irons, pantographs, tons of little decorative hinges and other components, the list is almost endless. Of course the birthday and holiday gifts I have received over the past 5 years and not had the chance to use or in some cases open, have all been on Sandra's suggestion to others about what would I like, so bear in mind a good deal of my "stuff" is not what I would have purchased in the first place, - but I'll take it. The task of where to put them or mount them fell into just where to store them due to my health issues, so although it might find hard to believe, I am making major discoveries all the time and that in itself poses problems or where, how and what and I going to be able to use the stuff on/with. A dilemma most don't have I'm sure, but believe me it is a huge dilemma.
Most of you have got you shop to where you want it laid out, my problem is that I never got to the point where the shop got laid out anywhere near efficient and usable, hence all the starting work with all the tools already arrived and sitting there. It's funny because I hear you guys saying "lucky you" with all those tools and things, but honestly I'd much sooner be having them where the are set up to use. I'm getting there, and no I'm not getting rid of anything as I might easily upset someone who has given it to me, I'm grateful for all those who have been so considerate and generous.
Wednesday, I started work on the dog leg bench/shelf of the corner unit. The bench type bottoms are only 24" deep with 2 shelves underneath and the shelves above are waiting to have their dimensions decided by whatever I find to use as shelving. I have found about 10 - 2×6's which I am considering putting my 3/4 inch blade on the BS and do my first re-sawing experience and slice them to 5-1/2×3/4, so putting 2 together will give me 11 inch shelves, - we'll see. Also found 5 - 8×6's and may consider doing the same for deeper shelves.
Finish and appearance is the last of my consideration with all this built stuff, I'm using what I have and just making things functional in short order, no time to make things look pretty.
I know the latest build reports have been about this self standing shelf unit for the other side of the shop front corner, but I don't mention other small things that involve the 4 mini mobile benches or Big Bertha - who in fact has been a Godsend in this latest endeavor. I have gradually got all the shelves to the minis installed as I have found suitable re-purposed lumber, using the lower shelves to hold related items to the tools on top. Big Bertha is becoming a force to be reckoned with, the large shelf below now has a small compressor and a small portable dust collector unit mounted on it, I have 2 vises yet to be mounted. I will be able to push this big a$$ mother outside the shop and use as a self contained work place. Still got lots to add to it though, track, dogs, press, electrical and air distribution center, to name a few.
As far as the CNC goes, I need to make a new top for it where it is easier and much more stable to mount the work. I am also going to change the source computer from an ancient 10 year old laptop which barely works and set up Sandra's old PC desktop which is about 5 years old and will do the job better. I am really longing to use the CNC again, but I'm determined that I'll master the tools first and make projects before using the CNC for any project, it's a different world of its own and very interesting, yet time consuming working up tool DB's.
Well, the next pics I post will show a better outlook on the shop layout and some organization taking effect to make a working environment that I can function in.
That's about all for now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day all,

Rex,
You'll get it all sorted out, both figuratively & literally! I have faith that you'll get that Easter project done. However, rember that it is the journey & not the destination that you are striving for!!!

We may get a dusting of snow this afternoon with a very slight potential of 2" over night. Tomorrow early AM is looking like a salting stint, while today will prove to be shop time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rex and Randy!

Rex, I look at those shop pictures and shudder. Our basement used to look like that, but with all my husband's stuff. Not to get all serious, but once it got done I couldn't believe the difference it made in my stress level each time I went downstairs.

If there's any way possible, my suggestion would be to hire/bribe/guilt someone into dragging everything outside and only bringing in what you truly want/need. The rest sell or trade for lumber or other tools. I've hired our 17 year old neighbour for jobs before, but I learned to give him a price for the job, not by the hour. Our local high school also requires the teens to do a certain number of community hours. Maybe there's something like that around your area.

It would be nice to have enough room to wheel around better and not expend your energy on making a path.
Anyhow, you seem like a stubborn, er, independent guy but sometimes we all need help.

I'll wave at you over Easter - we're going to San Antonio - first time ever in Texas.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well done Stumpy on the win and the feather in your cap. As a Rapper, your stage name is "Iced Cold One."

Rich, I'm out of gum, please respond.

William, I hope you have a few kinder days with your aches and pains.

Everyone have a glorious day, I'll get to the shop again today to inflict more damage.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Rex, I hope you know we are kidding with you.
We don't (well, I'm speaking for myself anyway) don't excpect you to get rid of anything, ever. 
I, for one, just mess with you in a feeble attempt to make you laugh.
It drives me nuts when I make up my mind to move one single tool or work bench.
So I can't fathom what you are going through with your shop in the disarray that it is. 
I know you are ready to make a project,
But I think it might be a little dangerous to even try in that shop right now as you have it.
Something might fall on you.

No, I may mess with you in jest,
But I do not feel you are lucky in your wood working adventures so far.
Yes, you've had a lot gifted to you over the course of years.
But you've had to watch it all sit idle while only wishing you could use it.
I get miniature spells of this when I get down.
I know you've heard me crying and bellyaching before because I couldn't get to the shop and use my tools.
It would be pure torture to have to go as long as you have.

I will make a mental note not to mess with you again about what you have.
Because one can have all the tools ever made.
But if they aren't able to use them,
Then all those tools still cannot provide pleasure.
If all you wanted to do was look at tools,
Then you could have done that while they were on a store shelf.

I hope you have another productive day.
Now go pile all Sandra's stuff in the kitchen.
That way, anything she tells you she doesn't want there,
You can officially say is yours and she can no longer lay claim to it ever again.

Have a great day Rex.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning William!

Having my coffee this morning, happy that the computer is working. Made it through a long day yesterday and not feeling too bad as a result. Surviving my m-i-l thus far, but the day is young.


----------



## Kreegan

Sorry Rex. I managed to forget to pay my taxes in Jan. I paid em double this month, plus my accountant tells me I can expect a fine on top. That oughta get you some Juicy Fruit, mebbe even some Big Red.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning.
I'm on my second pot of coffee.
I say things like that sometimes and wonder if maybe I drink too much coffee. 
Then I realize my ignorance though.
There's no such thing as too much coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rich

I tried to give up coffee before. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Faced with a list of things I should be doing this morning, I've chosen to do nothing but drink coffee and catch up here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Give up coffee?
Did you say give up coffee?
Surely you jest.
Those would be fighting words if it was even suggested that I give up coffee.

I've gotten it bad with the coffee though.
Some people drink coffee to wake up or to keep them awake.
I've drank so much coffee for so many years that it niether wakes me up or keeps me awake.
At night, I usually lie down and go fast to sleep after just finishing off my last pot of coffee.

Now tea is a different story.
I can drink one glass of tea and I'll be up half the night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, you are going to like San Antonio. There is not too much to keep you there for long though, San Antonio is like other large cities with a few interesting and desirable spots, the rest is not visitor territory. The River Walk is a must, especially at night on a river boat, and of course the Alamo has a lot of significant history, no visit to San Antonio should be without a tour of the Alamo. There is a nice Mexican market, a decent shopping center on the river, the Hemisphere plaza - and that's about it visitor-wise. Pity you won't be going to the Texas coast to places like Corpus Christi, Padre Island and South Padre as well as Port Aransas, Rockport, Mustang Island. Galveston is close to Houston and gets very crowded, but all along the coastline, which is almost 400 miles long there are these quiet unspoiled small coastal towns that have fabulous open beaches. My personal favorite is Port Aransas, which is really and island you ferry across to, lovely unspoiled place, great places to eat seafood and clear beaches for as far as the eye can see. 
If you get to go inside the Alamo, note the plaques denoting all the defenders from England, Scotland, Wales and Ireland that stood and died at the battle, very few Texicans troops though.
I agree with you about "everything out" in the shop suggestion, but sadly found no help there, pity because it would make the task so much easier, it's a huge task for me and my semi functional body. I have tried to hire teenagers at diffident times, but the money is not enough and they don't have the brains to understand what is required, besides I need more that thumb dexterity ( a la iPod) here, it requires real work. I'm getting by slowly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, don't worry, you guys never upset me about anything and I do take you sayings as they are meant to be - great repartee with friends. The reason I get so defensive is because I think I hear LJs out there saying "why doesn't he just sell, give away or trash stuff he has 2 off or does not use"? Well, the answer is very simple, I am very loyal to people who have been good to me and I refuse to insult their generosity by disposing of the things I have been given, even the trashed throw - outs. It's just as simple as that, feeling duty bound to keep what I have been given.
So in effect, I create some of my logistical problems, so I have to live with them and do what my gut tells me to do.
Hope y'all understand…..and William, don't ever hold yourself back, that ain't you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the tips Rex. My husband looooves to travel, so he has staked out the trip for us. Alamo and the the River Walk are on the list. We're three nights in San Antonio and then hitting the road, I think the plan is to go to Fredericksburg then Austin after that. I just occupy the passenger seat and keep the kids occupied.

I'm hoping the heat won't affect my health too much.

Have a great day,
-the other Sandra


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra,
On the road from San Antonio to Austin, you pass San Marcos where there is a water park fed by an underground water lake called the Edward's Aquifer, the water park is worth a visit (see the swimming and diving pig and glass bottom boats). Also it leads to the Guadalupe river where you can float down all day with your ass in a tire tube, even if it's hot, the 68 degree aquifer fed water keeps you cool.
Fredericksburg and surrounding old German areas are nice, the Austin State Capitol is a must, 9th Street in Austin used to be Hippyille, apart from that, It's just another big City. Lots of nice lakes in the Austin area, lots of picnic ares too. BTW, forgot to mention when in San Antonio, the Zoo and Garden are well worth a visit and you can picnic along the banks of the river there too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy your road trip!!!
Road trips are no longer what they used to be….
Back in my college daze!!!

Rex,
It is the right thing to do, regarding holding onto the gifts we recieve. They are more than just items, they are rememberances of great people and good times! I too don't like to get rid of gifted items….
That is why I don't throw myself away!!!

William,
I haven't given up coffee or caffiene for that matter, but I have rediced my intake to about half of what I used to consume. However, if I don't get my daily ration….
I get a splitting headache!!! Of course that could also be me just trying to think toooo hard!!!

While constructing my Thein Top Hat & Tails, I had a "didn't measure twice" moment!!! So, I have re-researched, redesigned and resupplied….
For the serendipitous "New & Improve" & yet to be completed Thein Top Hat & Tails build. This should only set me back by one day, but yeild a more efficient "fine dust" pre-seperator!!!

I've been to the ReStore, The Big Blue store and now I'm headed down to the shop, err LAIR….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'm sure that when you were born, they threw the wrong piece away.


----------



## bandit571

Tray and base have met up









No finish has been applied to any of the underneath parts









Not too bad for a GrandBRAT to sit on the floor and eat lunch on? Even Randy could use it…


----------



## DS

Wow bandit… all that fancy joinery and you hid it up enderneath the tray!

I guess I imagined a glass top or something when I saw all the work you did.
Also, FYI-Grandkids aren't brats… they're cute… and when they're not, you send them home with Momma and Poppa


----------



## superdav721

Brats for sale, I got 3 anybody want one?
Dont tell my wife I said that.


----------



## bandit571

When the Grandson is three years old, it is the very definition of B.R.A.T.!!

Lil'Monsters..

He did go and set on the tray this morning, and it actually held up under his fat butt. Not even a wiggle.

One leg was a bit skewed, though. I hate bridal joints done on an angle. Don't even like the "regular" ones either. PITA!









Five screws, with the counter bores, to hold things together. Legs are just glued in place on the rails. Maybe call it a Cheap Butler's Table??


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Yeah, After having three kids. I'm sure to my parents I was an afterbirth, err afterthought!!!

Bandit,
I need a tray for reclining in bed, as I watch TV or type away on LJs!!!

DS,
Kids, grandkids ain't cute….
They're inconvenient & expensive!!!

Dave,
DS will surely take 'em ALL!!!

Not sure what nutritional intake I should partake in??? Dang-nab-it!!! The freezer is empty!!! Looks like a store run….


----------



## Kreegan

My three year old woke up at 4:45 this morning, after waking up at about 5 yesterday. Around 10, his school called me telling me he was acting lethargic and falling asleep all over the place, so I left work to go pick him up and take him home. He ate a small mountain of food, pooped twice and is now sleeping like a log.


----------



## bandit571

William: Not a bearing. Broken Sway bar link. snapped right off at the bottom. Went and bought a used tire as well. About twice what a new link will be. Front tire was almost a slick….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice Bed Tray Bandit


----------



## DIYaholic

Rather than watch paint dry….
I'm watching "The Woodsmith Shop"!!!


----------



## DS

Are they painting something on the Woodsmith Shop today?
If so, you could do both - watch paint dry and watch the Woodsmith Shop


----------



## DIYaholic

No painting on "the Woodsmith Shop", but the show is finished….

The shows over….
Paint should be dry to the touch….
Back to my Lair….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm missing my daily shows…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Jon Stewart is taking a sabatical from "The Daily Show", so you ain't missin' nothin'!!!

Rex,
You still in the shop???

Hello,
Anybody out there???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Danged It bandit.
That's actually the first time in a while I've been wrong about a mechanical problem.
It happens to the best of us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I completely understand.
I have some things that my wife and kids have given me that I am constantly trying to figure out what to do with.
I have to keep these things accessable enough that they know they were "appreciated", but somewhere that they are not in my way since it's things I don't care about, and have no use whatsoever for.
I don't have the heart to tell them though that a lot of time, they are the worst in the world at picking presents for me.
I've hinted many times to just ask me. Trying to guess what I want or need usually wind up making me have to find another place for an unwanted item that I feel obligated to treasure till I die.
Sound familiar?


----------



## bandit571

One item at a time on that van. I still might check the wheel bearings, yet. New, used tire has a bit of wobble, just not as "throw-em in the ditch" wobble. $17 for the brace, vs. $70 for one bearing set. $35 for a used 15" tire, too. Pushing 197,000 miles, needs rotors on the front, too. Trying to avoid the "Nickel and Dime" routine.

Randy: Now you know HOW to make a bed tray….


----------



## bandit571

Played around with some Pine for a change of pace









with a #5 Handyman Jack plane to clean it off with









Made a lot of "fire starter" stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Got two other smooth planes after the pine wood









a #4 sold at Sears as a "Companion" brand. Might have it almost sharp enough. And









another Sears Brand tool, called "Dunlap", this one is a York Pitch #3. Iron from West Germany, no less…


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, That grandchild seat turned out pretty cool but I can't believe you hid all that joinery! Grandkids are great when they're good, I turn em over to Granny when they're not! She doesn't put up with any crap (from me or them!). Glad you found the van problem before it caused a big problem. I broke a tie rod on my 1 ton going down the road and it got exciting for a few seconds!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all.
Got some shop time today, cut a few more tenons and did four more mortises. There are 16 mortise/tenon joints in the leg assembly of my someday workbench, and I have half done. It's progress.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Sandra, You're almost there…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello fellers. 
My vacation starts tomorrow. 10 days off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
.....
Nothing!

Sandra,
If you want more practice with mortise & tenon joinery….
Ya can make me some!!!

Marty,
Any shop time today???


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm so sorry!!!
It looks like your vacation is ruined….
I heard Marty will be there for some of it!!!

I gotz ta goes an removes some clamps, then spread some more glue….


----------



## superdav721

Sorry and Sandra.


----------



## superdav721

Remove clamps then spreeds glue.
I are kumfuzed.
Aint it spreed glue then add clamps?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

While I may still be hurting more than usual, I think I'm getting better. Today was the best I've felt in over a week. 
So here is the blog on what I got done today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, we're talking about Randy.
He does everything bass ackwards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shop time consisted of installing a sink in a counter top and plumbing it in, water and drain both, complete with on-demand water heater. Also plumbed in ice and water in a side by side. This is on a patio kitchen…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought you were on vacation Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do ya think I should charge mileage???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It depends on who it is.
Your Mom is still south of you, so I know she hasn't put you to work yet.
So I guess it would depend on who has turned your vacation into a working vacation.
I promise we won't expect any remodeling work in Mississippi.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Marty, You need to come vacation at my place. I got some projects for ya! You do enjoy plumbing don't ya?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where would one find a used 5HP electric motor?
I can't afford a new one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'll pencil ya in for next March…..

William, I'm at my Sister's…..


----------



## Kreegan

Check Craigslist, William. I wouldn't suggest ebay for motors. I've looked and the pickings were slim. Possibly an HVAC or appliance repair place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't seen any on Craiglist.
I've sworn off EBay for a while. PayPal has ticked me off and you can't buy anything there without paypal or a credit card. Paypal used to give me no issues. Now they are telling me that I need a credit card registered with my account as well. Since I don't, when I buy something, they're placing holds on my payments up to seven working days. I hate waiting on things I order online anyway. I'm not waiting another week extra when the money is in my account, but PayPal just wants to be an ass.
I checked the appliance places,
But I had forgotten HVAC. 
I'll check around with them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Earlier, I spread some glue, then clamped….
Waited for cure, while having dinner….
Removed clamps on the glue-up….
Spread MORE glue and clamped another assembly….

,mailliW
!!!sdrawkca ssab gnihtyreve od t'nod I

Buy a used 5HP SawStop Cabinet saw & you'll have your used motor!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, if I could afford that I could afford to buy a new motor.
Did you sniff too much of that glue?

And you have to make yourself clear about what you're doing. 
Making statements like you did earlier confuses some of us.
We're Stumpy Saloon rejects.
We need things explained precisely and sloooooooooooooowly.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I don't think it was the glue….
Rattle can paint on the otherhand!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The forecast is for a dusting to 1" of snow overnight. However the local weather dude, says that if we see any snow it will be extremely lite. That means I have to get up at 4:00am, just to verify that there is no reason to get up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
What do you need a 5HP motor for??? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You got a weather man?
Just seen on TV that the weatherman at the station my wife watches every night went to jail for carrying a 15 year old back to his place for some "playtime".
Also on tonight's news, the ex-sherriff from the town my wife is from was arrested by the FBI.
This is the sherriff that replaced another sherriff that's now doing time.
I'm starting to not trust people in power in Mississippi.

Just joking. 
I never trusted them to begin with.
These news stories just further prove my point.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I'll tell you, only because ya'll already know I'm completely nuts.
I want to build an ultimate lathe.

I want to one day turn bowls, HUGE bowls.
Seriously, my original reason for wishing to learn to turn wood was memories of these huge wooden mixing bowls my grandmother used to have.
Well, I've been checking prices and it will be about fifty years after the time I'm buried before I could possibly save up enough to buy a lathe that will handle what I want to one day do.
So I am on the lookout for a five horse motor.
I am going to build something that will handle what I want to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know that everything I just posted sounds completely insane. 
However, if you ever visit my shop and see some of the tools I've already built in action, I think you'll agree that I could possibly pull this off.
I know where I can get the pulleys and shafts off an antique (giant) powermatic lathe with 1 1/4 x TPI threads. The rusted out bed and body have already been scrapped. I can get industrial quality roller bearings at a local machine shop. All I need is a motor, a stand built and filled with concrete and I have enough know how to handle the rest.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed.
That'll give you time to think of the insanity of building a huge five horse dedicated bowl lathe.

I don't think it's so crazy, but everyone I've talked to about it so far has given me some weird looks.
So I done some online searching. 
I'm not the first who has done this.


----------



## DIYaholic

We had a local news personality, that turned politician and was recently arrested & convicted of child molestation!!! It ain't just MISSSSIIIISSSSIIIPPPIII!!!!!

I wouldn't say wanting to build a 5HP bowl lathe makes you crazy….
NOT liking chocolate does that!!!

Nearly anything factory made can be made in a DIY fashion, one way or another.


----------



## gfadvm

William- You need to go spend some time with that Canadian that made a lathe from the front wheel drive SUV! Now there is crazy!

Thanks Marty, I put it on my calender. We'll just let the toilet run til you get here!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to inspect the back of my eyelids! 4:00am comes quick, at this time of night!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Around my "neck of the Woods" IF you wanted to buy some Preemo Good Sh!t, you went and looked up a couple Sherrif's Deputies. 
Evidence Room was in the trunk of their cars. Neede to "Bump" someone off? Used to be in this county, NOBODY saw anything, and NOBODY heard anything. Hoffa might be buried down by the Rondhouse, and nobody would say so.

Got a "new" Sherrif a few years back, and a LOT has changed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning sleepy heads,

I got up at 4:00am, for NO reason….
I got up at 5:30am, for NO reason….
I'm up, might as well have some coffee!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all. If anyone has about a half pound of patience, I'm in dire need this morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Concerning the lathe I plan to one day build, research is telling me that the only way to get a dedicated bowl lathe these days that might hold up is to plop down about what one would spend for a house down payment. Then all bets are off when you get it set up in your shop. It may hold up and you may be held up holding the bag. So I think the way to go is to use quality parts and build your own.

Andy, I love watching the Canadian wood worker. Some of his craziest ideas aren't that crazy if you'd just add some better accessories and safety equipement. For example, I wouldn't use the front axle shaft on a my wife's vehicle for a lathe. That's asking for divorce. However, if one just happened to have the front subframe of an older dodge van, you could mount the whole assembly onto something to bring it up to the right height, stub off one axle shaft, add the correct hardware, and you'd have one helluva good lathe. I say Dodge only because they had a model back in the eighties that everything I'd need to make a lathe is all attached to a sub frame that is easily removed from the unibody frame of the rest of the vehicle. Of course this would be an outside lathe, or with a shop fully capable of expelling the carbon monoxide from the gasoline engine outside.
In another video, he destroyed that same van getting a tree home. I live in Mississippi, I've seen vans cut down to haul pulp wood, boats, and even a car once.

Bandit, in Warren Country, where I live, we had a sherrif once that had his hand in *everything*. He owned all the moonshine business. He cornered the drug business. All three of the whore houses in town were his. It is pretty much exactly what you describe when you say dirty cop. He was a good man though and the best dang sherrif we ever had here. 
As a matter of fact, they never could get him on anything so they wound up getting him on perjury charges. The thing is though, there was another motive for certain people wanting him gone that had nothing to do with the wellfare of the community. You see, this sherrif ran the marijuana and cocaine that ran through here, but he would not allow other drugs, like meth, to come to his county. He kept it out long after a lot of communities were having issues with it. Of course, as soon as he was gone, meth and crack took over for the drug of choice for dope heads around here, and crime, for a while, went through the roof.
So sometimes, a bad sherrif isn't always so bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My mother in law is in the kitchen MAKING ROLLS. In her mind, this is right up there in importance with DDay and the Berlin Wall coming down. There will be great fanfare and a lot of noise.
The kitchen will be a disaster and the rolls won't turn out. This of course will be because I either bought the wrong flour, or that my stove is sub-standard, or the yeast isn't fresh. Then I'll have to listen to her dissection of how she did everything right and she just can't understand.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just venting, gents but beware - MAMA'S ON THE EDGE!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've never understood the logic behind electing a sheriff….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I would send you a whole pound of patience, but it's that cross boarder thing….
Customs would just confiscate it!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning William


----------



## JL7

Hey Sandra…...I know this won't help, but it's the best I can muster….....Happy Friday to all…........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy, any patience would be rendered completely inert at the border.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Randy & fellow misfits,
Yesterday was a continuation of the same old, same old at the shop, most time searching for lumber to use for the shelf units. Even cut some 2×6's down to 2×4's to use, search continues.
Big deal of the day was my "Moses Moment" where I cleared a way in the middle of the shop to go from one side to the other, the good thing was that the path stayed open after I passed through it. 
Added the electrical distribution box to Big Bertha and moved one of the minis holding mortise unit and RAS that has to be refurbed, next to the drill press. 
I am going to make an old flat bed cart into a cutoff pieces storage rack, looking for materials for that too.
Found more (much more) of Sandra's stuff, which I'll most likely take a pic of instead of listing it all. She has gobs of small parts and other A&C tools stuff which I am wondering what to do with, I just hope some day she will get re-interested in the stuff she did and make use of her hoard. After all, what can I do with boxes or raffia and little wooden pegs?
My had is now gone back to looking completely normal, although my shop time is making me very tired. that's why I did not post progress last night as I fell asleep as soon as I got to the house.

Well, what excitement awaits me today?
Many more solutions needed at the shop as I find things, an ever changing design layout that I hope will finally come to an end so I can get on with some projects.
I have very limited dust collection in the shop mainly due to not having the piping run, which I can't do now as I cannot use a ladder or reach up towards the ceiling to hang the pipe. I do have a JDS unit which I can use for the BS and and TS, the rest are serviced using the "green" method. I have a 12'x12' concrete pad outside the main shop roller door where I can rool tools out of the shop and let the neighborhood share the sawdust emissions. works great and saves electricity. 

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's now playing, thanks Jeff.

My options are to hide out upstairs or make a break for the front door. I may have to hip check her on the way out though. Could be nasty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rex, sounds like you're wide awake and raring to go.
Have at 'er and have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

I slept in late, 6:30
coffee
vacation starts now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, sandra. You're going about this all wrong.
Don't fret.
Just sit down at the table with a smile.
Shake your head in pity, like you just are so sad that it has come to this.
Then, and you have to do this without laughing now, or it won't work.
Start up a serious conversation about your mother in law's "condition".
Remind everyone of her age.
The rolls can be further evidence.
She can't even cook her world famous rolls anymore.
She is getting senile.
It is time to, as much as you hate to see it, put her in a home.

Or put her down.
Whichever works for you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I've been on vacation since 2008, and believe me, it's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny you should mention that…...
I'm apparently the only one of her relatives who has noticed grandma isn't as sharp as she used to be.
Let me rephrase that, I'm the only relative willing to say something about it. 
Which I have.
It didn't go well


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or you could just use my preferred method. 
Remind her that it's your flour, yeast and stove.
You're happy with it,
And if she's not, 
She can carry her @$$ home!
And anyone who doesn't like you saying so,
Can go with her.

That's just me though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hummmmmmmm…... peace and tranquility…....white light….......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I apologize if I offend anyone, 
but me and mother-in-law, and any other family member who refuses to see the truth, 
Wouldn't get along too well.

Several conditions you have described in the last few days are simple disrespectful to you, and your home.
That is uncalled for.
And I am starting to think maybe other members of the family need a fire under their


Code:


$$es for allowing it to go on as long as they have.<br />Noone, man or woman, should be disrespected in their own home.<br />Where I come from,<br />Deisrespecting someone in their own home, especially a woman,<br />Usually results in an

$$ whipping.

If someone pulled the stunt like you described earlier, 
I'd have to go off.
That is, if there was anything left of them when my wife got through with them.
I do love my Mom with all my heart,
But if she came in to MY home and done MY wife that way,
She wouldn't feel too welcome around here again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I strongly suspect that most of you don't come to this site to listen to a woman whine.
I think I'll go find something for my headache, have a shower and head into town for some important errand….

I think what really p**sed me off last night was her coming repeatedly out to the garage (my shop) to ask me asinine questions.

Man, I'm snarly today.

Happy vacation Dave.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, I totally agree in theory. It's the practice that doesn't happen.
I usually ask myself what would be worse - the way she acts, or the drama that would be created if I told her to hold her wig and take a flying leap.

So usually I hold my breath and wait for the visit to be over. 
Oh and b**tch a little.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Check with Andy, for some extra patience…..
Of course you'd end up with "horse sense"!!!

Jeff,
Do you have a internet radio station???

Dave,
So what have you done, so far, during your vacation???

Rex,
Who needs dust collection….
When ya got a garage door and a steady breeze???
Git 'er done!!!

William,
You forgot to remind Sandra, that there are government run hotels, err psychiatric hospitals!!!

No fluffy or wet white [email protected] is falling from the sky, soooo…..
I'm off to the shop, to remove some more clamps.
Dave, the clamps were applied, AFTER I spread some more glue!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Go ahead and unload, we don't mind a woman venting….
William does it ALL the time!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, don't worry about venting here.
We're all friends here at the Stumpy Saloon.
You can always vent to friends.
If we get tired of you, we'll tell you to bug off.
Or just stop talking to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I live in Vicksburg, MS.
We don't worry with psychiatric hospitals.
We have plenty of hills and hollows around here where a person could get lost and never be found again.
Just saying.


----------



## Momcanfixit

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHH!

There, much better. Thanks Randy, I'll be back once I've sharpened my chisels. Or maybe I could take a run to Home Depot. That would make it all better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for her garage visits, Sandra.
I have an answer for that too.
I've actually used this one on a son in law that stayed with us shorly once.
Actually he stayed very shortly because he didn't like me.
Anyway, he was bad about asking me stupid questions.
My take on that is, if you ask me a stupid question, you get a stupid answer. 
You may have noticed, I'm good at coming up with wild answers quickly.
I told that boy some crap that had him believing I belonged in a mental institution.
It made him leave me alone though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, Sandra, I can relate to what you're going through.
I currently have my son and his wife staying with us. 
That wouldn't bother me except it seems my son has forgotten everything I taught him coming up and can't get his head out of his wife's butt long enough to get out and find a job.
I'm trying to be patient.
The only thing that is holding me back is the fact that she's pregnant.
However, I can't take much more before I blow a fuse.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd love to stay and chat.
but I have to go.
Gotta go to the school about one of my sons this morning.
I'm either fixing to get his butt or a teacher's butt.
Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, a peacekeeper's job is a very exasperating experience.
Try to take it in your stride and don't let the bastards think they have won.
Life is full of these times of brief upsets, stiff upper lip girl and all that.
Maybe the garage visit may have been reaching out to you, you never know, she might nor have the faintest idea of how to get close. The main thing is that if this visit makes your hubby happy, then grit your teeth and embrace it for his sake, a boy's mama means a lot to him.

I wished that you had a MIL (second) that I had. She was an absolute hoot with me, preferred me over her own kids. We had so many laughs and great times, even took her to England with us, she had never been out of Texas at 85. She loved the Pubs, tried every beer and even told her daughter she was lucky to have me and had done better than her siblings. How about that.
You have to remember, you don't marry your mother in law, but you have to tolerate her to an extent to keep harmony in the family. Her ways may not jive with you, but that's just her and the way she is, so just tolerate it for the short time she is with you, which can be a very hard thing to do, but YOU have it within you to make it fly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, What does a video of a snake and a woman undressing in a hotel room have to do with Sandra???

Dave, A mistake has been made. I regret to inform you that you have to work today and your vacation will begin afterwards…..

William, I say we just put the old woman down and restore the smile on Sandra's face…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a busy day planned today. I have to wash my car….. BRB…..


----------



## bandit571

Going to do some research today, on something called Chapter Seven.

Might get a pair of handplanes sold today.

Need to get some more old lumber into the shop, might have another "Cheap" project to do…

Need to replace a Sway Bar Link, since the old one has snapped a bolt off. Two years ago, I had to replace the other side's one. Now the Passenger side is broke. Any ideas as to why these bolts break?

a "new" used tire is on the front, to replace the one that was worn off. Outside half of the tire's treads were …...GONE! Just worn off. Not putting a brand new tire on there, just yet. When i get the area fixed up, then we'll see about new tires.


----------



## DS

I chuckled when I read about Rex's "Moses moment". Heck, I think I have one of those everytime I need to use another peice of equipment. I part the junk pile to the bandsaw, then part the pile back to the tablesaw, etc.
Tis' the plight of the garage shop I think.

Sandra, sorry about your situation. I'm probably not going to help anything with my suggestion, but, you could just decide to 'like' her. Then the little things she does might not bother you as much anymore. Seems to work that way for me.
I didn't say it was easy…or helpful either, but, there's probably less prison time involved than killing her off.

It's raining in Phoenix today. Lots of rain. We've had gorgeous mid-70's all week. Chilled off to 63 today. The high humidity means adding an extra dryer into the air lines if I'm going to spray finish this weekend on my wall unit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Paint is drying….
The "Woodturning Workshop" is on PBS….


----------



## superdav721

I have been forging top secret stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Top Secret!!!

Sounds covert & dangerous. Does that mean you won't be sharing???


----------



## bandit571

Dave: and to think, I still have all my security clearences from Uncle Sugar…


----------



## superdav721

All will be reveled tomorrow. Film at 11:00


----------



## HamS

Good evening gents and the lovely Sandra.

I have been vagrant and very derelict in attending to the stump salon. I plead busyness, but that is a lame excuse, everyone is busy. A band I played in awhile back has revived and Miss J has taken up the bass so I have to play my new guitar. It really breaks my heart to have to do that, but it means I have to practice some. The secret is that playing bass doesn't take hardly any practice. Guitar on the other hand, is a bit more challenging.

I will have pictures tomorrow, but this afternoon I took a half day vacation and I have finished the framing for half the closet. I hope to finish it up tomorrow and get the drywall hung on it as well.

Rex,

I think I will probably be retired when I finish this. Although retirement for me will probably be just a change form programming to something else. I still have dreams of playing in a cruise ships band.

Speaking of music: Willie Nelson is coming to Wabash in May to the Honeywell Center. The tickets were sold out before the show was even announced. I scored a ticket to the show center in row F! because of the volunteer work I do with the theater group. Who'ud of thunk Willie Nelson would come to Wabash?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay all nubers , been a lot s of yaking going on here , been tring to get ready for spring inventory of benches and chairs and the trip over the mighty Mississippi to see some ole hobos and wood working red necks 









and i am reallly really going to clean this up working on it i hate to burn and scrap but some got to go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham love that wille nelson you will enjoy it

Sandra hang in there itjust a temporay thing tell her you love her and see what happens

Marty you have to much stress in you day go wash your car


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday again…...Keep going Ham and the Willie is good….Eddie….don't worry about the mess….the chairs are good…have fun tomorrow with the boys…...


----------



## JL7

Dave - super secret?


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I like your "bunk benches". I get the top one when I come tto visit though.

Sandra, This too shall pass (just not quick enough to suit ya). Hang in there.


----------



## JL7

Spring loaded bookends - Revision 2 - for the end tables…..not even sure why I build them, but I like this kind of stuff…...


----------



## gfadvm

I think those are a cool design Jeff!

I had a new experience today: resawing a piece of walnut and sawed through a bullet! I've seen pics but this was a first for me. If it'l stay in the piece, it will be a neat character feature. Just had to share this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening dust sniffers…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff very cleaver ,and i still love your shop

Andy you got it ,if i ever get out towards ya ill bring it to you


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was put to work again today. Worked on a faulty popcorn machine and set up a gift shop at a new theater in Branson. Randy here's your pictures…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, get some epoxy on that sucker to hold it in…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…

Andy - Marty is in shooting range of you now…so if you aim carefully…...never mind….


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Them's some fine lookin' benches there…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - you still in Branson?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll just hold up a piece of walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, Leavin' here at 7am…..


----------



## JL7

Cool - hope you boys have fun tomorrow…...and no one get's hurt in the process…....

Carry on…......


----------



## gfadvm

I think eddie completely missed my comment about his "bunk benches". Am I the only one that sees it? Or am I just wierd?


----------



## JL7

We're all weird Andy…..so if that helps with the answer for your question…..you are very welcome…...did you feed your saw today?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i had to go back and look ,i did miss it for got about them being stack on top of one another ,that top one would be a long drop but there are cowboy hats hanging there LOL and i am weird its a weird world


----------



## bandit571

All the Bandit did today was re-light the hot water heater, twice. Sat on my rear end most of the day. Work will be this weekend, plus monday night.

I did, however, sell four planes on the ebay-ski. Now awaiting two bids on a couple planes I am trying to "win". sell a few, to buy a few. Endless cycle sort of thingy…


----------



## JL7

Eddie….did you get the shop sign I sent you?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is another cool design.
No big deal on suprize, I just cant tell till later.
Tonight the wife and I gave Ayrabellas mother a break and have her in our room.
No sleep for Pawpaw.
I am impatiently awaiting tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did Jeff it hangs over my desk in the shop painted it red it looks great , one day i got to get one of those cnc ,s or at least a letter making deal ,friends that come over always ask about it tell em a friend made it and its a special irish wood that bring good luck and they all say the same thing it should be green letters i tell them not that red hot luck


----------



## DIYaholic

I've no pictures to share. Well, that's not true. I'm just to lazy to download them to my laptop and resize them, right now!

Guy's have fun tomorrow. Who's going to BE bailed out & who is doing the bailing out??? Gotta plan ahead!!!

Andy,
Cool find in that walnut. Although, it's YOU that gives all your projects character!!!

Ham,
Ya know what they say about pictures & happening!!! Marty knows! He provided proof.


----------



## JL7

Well very well then…....

Dave - (pawpaw) there is a peace tonight…..............

Edde…..

Randy…..here's a tune:


----------



## DIYaholic

A few more steps made toward completion of the Thien Top Hat & Tails. There was also a step or two backwards. That's what happens when you change the design midstream. So be it, another trip to the Big Blue tomorrow and I'll be back on track!!! Sorry Marty, no pictures. I'll do a blog when it's completed.

Shop is closed up….
Cold ones have been opened up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Need a close up of that "shop sign"! I live very far away and couldn't read it from here!!!

Jeff,
Yeah, those spring loaded book ends are way cool. I too, like things of that nature, Someday, I'll have the talent to make similar!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I've said it before, but it's worth repeating!
Wet (baby) wipes, kitty litter & duct tape are a sitter's best friends!
However, I would add a closet, if the kid is to be sleeping in the same room!!!,


----------



## boxcarmarty

GPS is locked and loaded…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I couldn't see it and I'm alot closer than you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did go to Tool Town today. It smelled alot like HF…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was really impressed with the DC fittings and stuff. There was lots of plastic in one place. It kinda gave me a warm feelin'.....


----------



## bandit571

For Randy's next project









Maybe a simple, little box????


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry yall ,here a little close shot but i aint that well versed in cameras i ran it thur the planer i little too close but it really is some pretty wood


----------



## JL7

Perfect eddie….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just a quick wave hello before hitting the hay.
The world's best neighbours came by tonight and mixed up some very nice, very strong drinks.
Their timing was impeccable.

Two more mortises done today.

Have fun gents.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's under warranty. Jeff will send ya a new one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good Night Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm packing it up too. My contact will be thru Dave and William til I get to Vicksburg…..

Good Night All…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I got a whole lot of nothing done today.
I talked to several buddies to make sure who is coming from where and when tomorrow.
Also, tomorrow is my wife and I's anniversary.
She's working and I have three guys coming to the shop from three different states,
So she and I spent most of the day together to celebrate our special occasion.

We started out going to town just to get out of the house.
We didn't have a lot of money, so we rode and stopped in a few shops for some cheap window shopping.
She liked the clothing stores.
I liked the hardware stores.
We wound up around noon going to her favorite restaurant, Panda Buffet (chinese place) to eat.
She wanted to stop by Kitchen Collection to see if they had this Flip Jack pan she's been looking for.
They did.
I got it for her, leaving me with a whole $1.14 to my name. 
As long as she's happy though, I don't care how broke I am. 
She deserves it.
She has the patience of a saint to put up with me through this many years of marriage.
That or she's completely nuts.


----------



## superdav721

Oh boy he is in trouble.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Fed the Ts a little walnut and sycamore today but I fed the BS walnut and lead! Hope he doesn't get lead poisoning!

eddie- Ya got it (after a little coaching!)

When is the rendevoux at William's? I want pictures!

Dave- My new grandbaby ate her first squash today. Yucky. Bet that looks great in her diaper!

Niteall


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm headed to bed myself.
Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.
To answer a question posed earlier though,
There will be no bailing anyone out.
Unless they outlaw wood shop humor, while in the wood shop.
Marty is coming in from the longest drive,
And the rest of us are so broke we can't pay attention,
So we can't get into too much trouble.
Or can we?

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Stay up & enjoy the buzz!!!

Bandit,
I'll leave the furniture building to you, as I don't do furniture…..
Yet!!!

Marty,
What did you by at Tool Town…..
We know you bought somethin'!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's after midnight here, it is now the 9th of March.

*Happy Anniversary!!!*


----------



## JL7

Tick Tock…..Friday night is coming to a close…........

I've been following No Doubt since '95 …...now they're back…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the transition to Saturday….
I already enjoyed it….
Time for me to experience an unconcious Saturday AM….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Randy…you corrected it, but you posted Sunday AM the first time…...busted…..

Sleep good….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry folks, slept through the evening.
Based on the weather forecast, I panned my shop time, they said the temps would get to the low 60's, they did, but the SOBs didn't saying anything about it pissing down with rain practically all day. This made my shop time a disaster, stopped my lumber searches and other things I needed to continue on. Came back to the house @ 5 pm, had a coffee and fell asleep - pissed. Wasted time.
I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow to get on with the work at hand, can't keep losing time on them.

Hope you guys have a great time when you meet up, and I hope everyone else has a great day too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Did anyone notice that the "Coffee Lounge" is open again?


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning Dust Mites & Dust Mutants,

Did someone say coffee????
I'll take two!

Oh, it was just a jabberwookie, er Rex!!!


----------



## superdav721

Coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

Donuts


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Cigarettes.
And coffee.
I second the coffee vote.
COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It look to me Rex like they just renamed the off topic forum back to the coffee lounge.
I don't know what difference that makes, if any.
But you are right, it is called the coffee lounge again.
I'm surprised we didn't hear more about that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ms. Debbie did post the change. Not a big deal, but I like the name change.

I need to motivate and get my butt to the Big Blue store, to resupply after an opps moment!!!

Guys, I hope all y'all have more fun than humanly possible!!!
I expect pictures & video of today's exploits!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee, coffee and more coffee. And grandma is leaving today. And hubby is heading out on his snowmobile this afternoon so that means one thing - SHOPTIME….. woot! woot!
Hoping to get the rest of my mortises hacked out. Will probably wait to cut the tenons, but might drill the holes for the dowels.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/58250/the-not-so-big-workbench

I'm getting very familiar with Ed in the evenings. The videos are great and will hopefully keep me on track.

Safe travels for those of you on the road. For the rest of us, sawdust.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning again (as he arises for the 3rd time today) fellow misfits, MIL less ladies, poop scoopers…...and Randy.

Hey William, that means WE WON getting the Coffee Lounge back.

Preparing for another skirmish at the shop today. More of the same old, same old, excitement waning, must see more results soon.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Congrats on surviving the MIL visit, without committing a felony!!!

Rex,
Slow & steady wins the race!!! Yeah I know, not exactly your plan of attack! You'll get there!!!

My resupply run is complete. Since I was in the neighborhood, I stopped by the ReStore….
Picked up a new 4" galvanized 90 degree elbow ($4.00 new, think DC), two rolls of double sided tape (always useful), 1 roll of self ahdesive weather stipping (seals the deal between Thien Top Hat & collection can), 2' X 3' X 1/4" white peg board (for downdraft sanding station), 4 - 2" locking swivel casters (for DC collection can).....
All for the exorbitant price of $2.00!!!

Caloric & nutritional intake is underway, then it's off to the shop!!!

SNEAK PEEK:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - that's quite a score! Have fun all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't know if this item would be of any use to fellow LJs, but I discovered during my shop surpirses, 4 of these magnetic bases which I got a while back to use for jigs. I remember I looked at the Mag units and was price shocked, so I looked around for an alternative that came in at the SS Check pricing range.
I was attracted to these multi purpose base magnets which have a positive on/off switch and have awesome pull strength, far more that Mag.
I do intend to use these for Jigs and whatever else I think of, with a square base, anything with a square hole will just drop into place and provide holding power. As I remember it, the Mag units were almost $30 landed, these are just $8.95 and superior. Grizzly sells them.
I believe the pull strength on these is 130 lbs.










Description
This Multi-Purpose Magnetic Base fixes indicators and test equipment to all ferrous metal with just the turn of a dial. Locking arm attachment point measures 0.400" diameter. V base attaches to round pipe as well as flat surfaces. The side opposite the dial is also activated by the dial. Base measures 2-1/2" long by 2" wide. You can make a variety of jigs with this base.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I try to get to the ReStore as often as possible. There is an ever changing inventory, so you never know what you will find. I go in, perhaps looking for something in particular, but never know what I'll walk out with!!! It helps to have many shop projects and upgrades bouncing around my very scattered brain!!!

Rex,
I have a HF magnetic base, for my dial indicator, that they sell for $14.99 (now on sale for $11.99). I was considering getting a couple to repurpose for jigs. That Grizzly unit looks like a much better value! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I believe the Grizzly is more powerful, it's the same base they use for their other magnetic based tools.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Put your glasses on…..
I'm Randy!!!

I believe the Grizzly unit would be more powerful. I mean HF has to keep the price low somehow!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I also found 2 other magnet bases which may be of interest to some others. These are from Lee Valley and have a pull strength of 150 ilbs, but they cost a lot more than the Grizzlys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sustenance has been ingested….
I'm off to the shop….

I suggest you do the same REX!!!

TTFN…..


----------



## JL7

William…....I know you're busy today….right?

But,

Found a deal on a 5 HP motor for $50….problem is it's in Minneapolis….and it's 3 phase….

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/3653140970.html


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt was very slim pickings today. All I found worth the trip today was a little #5 jack plane, for $8+tax









Cleaning it up, and getting it ready for Ebay









At least it is now sharp…


----------



## DIYaholic

The Stumpy Saloon is rather empty today!

Dinner was eaten…
Time to head back to the shop….


----------



## devann

Good evening y'all, I know it's been a while. 10,000 comments later. I haven't looked at stumpy's latest video yet. 
Those are some $lick looking magnet$ there Rex.
I see hand plane pictures are still the norm, and on that note I had some hand plane humor to share with ya.

I was working on a roof for my neighbor and needed a gallon of roofing adhesive. My neighbor goes to town to purchases the adhesive. I see her later and she tells me that she that she left it on a table in my shop next to some door knobs.









Here's a picture of two of the door knobs…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Darrell,
Your doorknobs are rusty….
One might get tetanus, should they try to open the door!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great day, and lots of time in the shop.

Got all 16 mortise and tenon joints done. Not happy with some of them, too loose but they'll all be secured with dowels so that should keep it sturdy. Also, we have humid summers, so I expect that will affect the joints somewhat. I guess the important thing is that the table base is level. I checked, rechecked, rechecked and rechecked each piece.










Next will be sanding the pieces and then 'gasp' the glue up. It will be the biggest glue up I've done and I don't think I have long enough clamps…


----------



## gfadvm

No word/ pics from the get together?
Maybe they're all in jail!

Bullet is coming! Stay tuned.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Visit is over.
Noone was arrested, 
But we lost track of time and everyone left my shop later than I think any of us suspected.
Eddie is on his way back to Louisiana.
Dave is on his way back southeast from here.
He was following Dave, but I'm not sure exactly where Marty was headed.
Dave has some pictures and video.
I took two photos, but I left the camera at the shop and am now hurting too enough that it will not be retreived tonight.
I think a good time was had by all though.
And I can't wait to do it again.
Dave, Eddie, and myself are now planning a trip to Angola prison.
I'll leave that one for ya'll to figure out.


----------



## JL7

Looking good there Sandra….and you seem calmer today!!

Andy - the bullet should be interesting…...

William…..sounds like a good time….I bet the BS was flying…......

Randy's been so busy in the shop, only like 4 posts today…....

Rex - hope you got some clutter removed…...


----------



## devann

hello Randy, that's just the way I got 'em. They were my payment for re gluing a couple dinning room chairs.

hi Sandra, looks good, do you have any ratcheting motorcycle tie downs? You could use them as strap clamps.

howdy Andy, hope they're not in jail.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Your bench is looking fantastic!!!
Now then, you check for level and square….
Is your floor level???

Andy,
I'm looking forward to the latest update….
Or should I say "Bullet-in"!!!

William,
Will this get together now be an annual thing???
I'm glad a good time was had by all, but more so that….
You had visitors, as I know that means a lot to you!!!

Jeff,
I have been inthe shop most of the day (most days lately)....
but my progress is veeeery sloooooow.
However, I am in the shop and making progress!!!

Darrell,
Do you plan on rehabing them, keeping them and/or selling them???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - yup, much calmer today. Directly related to my mother-in-law leaving and no major conflcts. Also, she said some royally stupid things in front of hubby so I wasn't alone in my frustration.

Darrell - no tie downs, but I'm going to check with my neighbour to see what he has for clamps to borrow. I'm going to have to buy some plywood for the drawers on my workbench and that will be expensive enough without having to buy clamps as well.

William - sounds like you had a great day. Glad to hear it. I had a great one myself, and now should be sensible and go to bed so that I don't pay for it tomorrow.

Hi Randy and Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
"Sensible"???
Your on the wrong thread for that!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very true Randy.

Of course I'm still up so that's telling. The clocks move ahead tonight, so it's really really past my bedtime. In another half hour I may turn into a pumpkin.


----------



## devann

Randy, I'm keeping these, it's more about who they belonged to is why. They're in pretty bad shape. I put a steel straight edge on the big one and it is just a big paper weight. The smaller one I would like to rehab.

Here's a pic of another one I acquired this last year. It's in better shape.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nite Sandra. Sleep well, ya got a bench to finish!!!

Darrell,
I've got a few planes to rehab. I just don't know when I will get around to it!

Dang, fridge run needed!!!


----------



## superdav721

I am tired but had a great time. I had a damn blast.









Marty when on to get a little closer to his final destination. I want you all to know there is no way this would have happened without LJ's. Friendship, hugs and gifts were given and we all had a great time.

Eddie you are one funny guy.


----------



## superdav721

hello Darrell!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we all survived the road trip to Williams, we talked about jumping on a train and ride it across the Mississippi river but we didnt figure any of us would survive , it was fun and Williams thanks for the hospitality it was good to get away and in joyed the friendship , it was good to meet yall , me and William had meet once before first to meet Dave and Marty both are great people too. we talked and laughed and spent a lot of time talking wood working i really liked that myself as its not often i get to talk wood shop with anyone here , and William my hats off to you your kids are very polite and well behaved you and the you wife have raised them well ,love the shop tour William has some beautiful stuff in there that he has built ,and that band saw William made it as steady and Quit as any ive seen , ,was sold on the Stumpys box join jig i will be changing over to that one from the one i been using ,and Dave thanks for the forged hat hooks i got to show it off before i put it on the wall, Marty had drove a long way to get this far down in the Delta so gave him a little something to take home it would take a person in jail serving a life sentence to make one of them  
Dave, William, and myself are now planning a trip to Angola  state prison

i can say that this was a great trip it wasnt as far as i thought so William and Dave ill be back ,and when you guys come this way the door open and the porch light is on

i got to plan my next trip and see Rex then swing by David place and then swing over to Randys and then stumpys and then go see Mike up there in Canada but wait ill wait till it warms up and i get some funds first then catch Jeff and show him i am tring to learn to hand cut dove tails with the new saw he gave me thanks Jeff i get up there we,er going to a pink floyd concert or some concert my friend.

again thanks William i could tell it had been a long day for you so thanks my friend


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a slightly different image of what this Motley Crew would look like!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it is a Motley looking Crew ,


----------



## superdav721

Eddie it was great to meet you and your side kick.
I had a wonderful time. 
All you other guys were talked about and missed. Each and everyone on this thread.
We have great friends here, old and new.
May more join in.
Marty Thank you for the trip you made down here to see us southerners. We sure did enjoy the time.
William thank you for having us all over. I know it was hard on you and you didn't make a sound. 
Well you didn't complain. You still talk a lot.


----------



## devann

Hey Dave, I saw some of y'all had a meeting in Mississippi. I productive looking bunch, what did y'all make?


----------



## DIYaholic

So the "Southern Rabble Rousing Tour" has concluded, no police were involved and no children hurt!!! Sounds like a smashing success.

SNL is great tonight! It is legend….."wait for it" 
~
~
~
~
"ary" 
Several renowned hosts and original cast members appeared!
Dan Akroyd, Chevy Chase, Steve Martin, Martin Short, Candice Bergman, Alec Baldwin, Tom Hanks…..

I'm calling it a night, as my eyes refuse to stay open, let alone focus!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## stan3443

SNL was great


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, what a great picture out of Ol Miss. Four vagrants at a church meeting.
Sounds you all had a great time and got to know each other, great to see that, friendship at its best.
Glad you all got home safe, hope Marty has a safe journey, truly a day to remember.

Darrell, so good to see you back on the thread, somebody said you were missing, lost in the piney woods since before Thanksgiving.

Evening all to the other LJs, hope you had a good day too. Mine did not pan out today, was tired from the other days and it rained all day and developed into storms. So hoping for better weather for tomorrow so I can do some more treasure hunting.


----------



## jm540

you want a starter kit here it is

have to sell getting fast 
Lee Vally tail vice new in box, two cheeper face vices, 42 inch center lathe, delta unisaw old working, routers 3 1/4 2/12 and a bunch others, drill press, over 600 bf hard wood, jet 1 1/4hp 14" band saw, antique hand tools, 2 1/4 hp dust collecter with +/- 100 pvs fittings 2 stage collector,sharpening systems out the yen, radial and compound miter saws, no 55 stanley with all blades in original box with original manual, router bits, drill bits, a bunch of pocket hinges, 10 or more set of two cherries chisels,bass wood and flex carves as well as other chissels and knives, liegh d24r jigs much more

I am selling fast and cheap it has to go in 2 weeks, if you cant pay cash or have it in athens iTn n 1.5 weeks dont call if you can please come get it im selling cheap. after that it is yard sale then putting in storage.

423 333 9766


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Notice I did not say anything was good about it.
Of course, ya'll probably already know that since I'm online this time of night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning William, Same story here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. "Good" is wishful thinking thus far, but hoping the caffeine will help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spent several good hours in the shop yesterday, probably did more than I should have.
But then again, I've never been good at moderation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture of the get together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning traveling minstrels & misfits,

I seem to have lost something. Has anyone seen it??? NO, not my mind! Well,I did lose that a long time ago, but gave up any hope of it's return. There is a small reward for it's return! What I'm looking for is a lost hour of sleep!!!

The local wearther dude says it is to be sunny and in the 50's today!!! Spring is around the corner. With the coming of spring, comes the melting of snow along withe the evaporation of my shop time!!! Kinda like that missing hour of sleep, never to be seen nor heard of again.

Coffee is done brewing!
Time to savor the aroma and partake in the effects of it's caffeine….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning yall had a great time at the meeting of the misfits Sandra thats pretty close 

Sandra your work bench is looking good bar clamps is a a cheap way to go on those long clamp up s William had a lot of them in his shop like the way he had them set up in the pic

heres a pic of the angola prison rodeo we talked about 





thanks Randy for got about the time change fall back a hour in the fall spring foward in the spring ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry that you are paying today, for yesterday's progress!!!

That is a great Group "photo"!!!

Eddie,
Are you going to ride in the rodeo, or just ride to the rodeo???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy just ride the rodeo ,the art and craft part is really what i like too .some of the stuff they make is amazing for the few materials they let them have .i did rodeo for a time but never got good at it to much time on the ground


----------



## Momcanfixit

Question - in the Fine Woodworking video, he glues up the whole base all at once.
For ease of handling, I was thinking of doing the two ends first - without the long cross pieces.
As long as those are square (ha) then I could glue up the cross pieces to the completed ends afterward.
Or am I courting disaster in doing that??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Drat - later than I thought. Heading out the door. Will say a prayer for all you heathens


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
You are thinking absolutely right!!! Do the glue-up in stages. You can then take the time to make sure each leg assembly is square. So go ahead and do the ends as seperate assemblies, then add the stretchers as another seperate glue-up!


----------



## JL7

Dave, William, Marty and Eddie…...sounds like a good time…...

Just think if you had met 30 years ago…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie…...I'll check the Pink Floyd tour schedule…..sounds like a plan! When William said you guys were going to prison, I wasn't thinking rodeo…...looks like a cool time…...with the woodworking and all.


----------



## JL7

Sandra….I have to agree with Randy, who is quickly becoming the new Norm Abrams…...I did get a little teary eyed tho when he started talking about the thaw….....


----------



## JL7

Rex…..hope the weather forecast is better today….....rained all day yesterday, haven't ventured out yet today…....but I did mix up a fresh batch of shellac, so I have to quit procrastinating and start finishing….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If you stop cutting onions, while reading the "Morning Posts", then you wouldn't get teary eyed!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

pierrelab,
Welcome to LJs & "The Stumpy Saloon"!!!
Your FB page is indeed very interesting!

Again, welcome to the WW Asylum!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

So if you can keep a secret…..

Usually on Sunday mornings, I leave for church earlier than my brood who meets up with me there.
Sometimes I take my husband's 11year old beat up Vue to save the kids from deafness.

This morning, I took the keys, unlocked it and noticed a nice big orange box in the back seat.
Upon closer examination, it is a Ridgid oscillating belt/spindle sander. I've been dropping hints since my birthday is close by.

I locked his truck back up, switched keys and headed out. 
My workbench base needs to be sanded before I assemble it. I'm practicing my surprised face…

Yaaaaaay


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All, Made it to Alabama. Will be here about a week before returning home. Really enjoyed our meet yesterday.
William, Thanks for hosting a great gathering. Your shop and woodwork is amazing. I hope you're not hurting too bad this morning.e tour of your 
Eddie, Thanks for making the trip over. It was a pleasure meeting you. You are a true work of art in yourself. Thanks for the diorama, I'll find a shelf for it when I get it home.
Dave, You've always been a good friend. It was great to finally shake your hand. Thanks for the hospitality and the tour of your shop.
Randy, We spent the entire evening making fun of you. It was great…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I'll keep your secret….
Want to reveal any more???

You will love the sander!!! I have one and it is great. I use it ALL the time.
Here are a couple of links for "upgrades" to consider for the sander:
1) Dust Collection improvement
2) Surface sander jig

I haven't done them yet, but they are on my veeeeeeeery loooong shop "To-Do" list!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
SEE. I am good for something!!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning all,

We played at church this AM, Miss J playing bass (which I usually play) and I was playing guitar. yesterday I got most of the closet framed and am now getting ready to hang the drywall. I won't get done because Miss J's orchestra is playing a concert this afternoon. Pictures to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to go and earn some money. With the temps hitting fifty degrees today….
It is a perfect time to give my plow truck a bath (or is that a shower?)!!!

Lunch and a suddzy bath are the order of the day.

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

As promised:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Big tool store here in Foley. Gonna have to check it out…..


----------



## superdav721

Video of the motley crue is cooking. Film at 11:00


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*pierrelab* thats a cool facebook design really enjoyed it and wecome to LJs


----------



## superdav721

When 4 lumberjocks meet.
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/34957


----------



## StumpyNubs

I went to watch Dave's reunion video but he's still so ticked off about me not coming that he made the video private so I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
The video is "Private"!!!

My nap is over….
Motivation is setting in….
I'm off to the shop….


----------



## superdav721

Try again. OPPS! I wanted it unlisted not private.


----------



## superdav721

I hate plumbing and I hate PVC glue.
I am a freeking smurf


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your video was great, and so was the cast! Can I use part of it? I bet you can guess which part!


----------



## superdav721

Go for it Stumpy, I done told you that what I put online is for public use!


----------



## JL7

I thought I had a few hours of sanding left before the tinted shellac goes on…...but I've spent the last *8 hours* sanding…........ARGHH! Had to tear apart the old shop vac in the process cause it was making funny noises…..cleaned it out good and seems to be ok…...LOTS of fine dust on and IN the sanding vac…...

*FINISHING HELP WANTED - WILL PAY IN COLD ONES*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Does that include:
Airfare,
Car Rental,
Food Stipend,
Accommodations,

I would also need an adult "entertainment" budget!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - if you can use cold ones as currency….then YES! Can you elaborate on the adult "entertainment" requirement?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I would love to elaborate!
First ya needs to find a blonde….
I better save the details for a different website!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I was thinking we would see my updated shop pics today…......are you still eating?

Here's a different look at the 1%'s …..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
PVC glue??? Try Pepto-Bismol for your "plumbing" problems….
You'd be less "Smurfy" as you'd be in the pink!!!

Stumpy,
I'm thinking you want ALL the video….
WITHOUT Marty spoiling the shot!!!

Jeff,
That's a mighty fine looking ensemble you've got going on there!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff looking great.
Randy did you know that the active ingredient in Pepto is bismuth. Bismuth is a metal. When cut it has a pink hue to it. I believe that is why they color it pink.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is a VERY enlightening presentation of the distribution of wealth!!!

I know where I fit in and I don't like the "fit"!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff those are looking sweet , see you got your mark on em,that in the back is that a desk


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, some people use a plain old booger underneath.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Signs can be copied, but boogers retain DNA


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You're always teaching me something!


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie - that's an entertainment center back there…..I still need to build a desk, but I'm running out of room in the shop….now….if I had Williams shop….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Enough loafing around….
I'm headed back to the shop….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great video Dave. Funny, you guys don't write with an accent.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Accent?
Who has an accent?
We were two ****************************************, a ***********************************, and a yankee that fits in so well that I'm not even calling him a yankee no more.
That's right, from this point forward, Marty is an honorary ***********************************.
We don't speak with an accent. 
Not that we noticed anyway.

I for one had a great time.
I wish we could do it more often.
I wonder if we could set a date and see how many Lumberjocks we could get to my shop at the same time?
I got two extra coffee pots.
So I could still keep hot coffee going.

Evening all.
I gotta go write a blog entry.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex boogers have DNA i may be in trouble

Jeff William has a nice shop , and has a lot of skills ,saw some nice hand made tools i was a little intimidated by Stumpes box jig its sweet its moved up my list


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jeff- I think only the top 1% of woodworkers have the vast majority of the world's figured maple. That's a far more distressing situation and nobody ever makes videos about it!


----------



## Kreegan

I turned a box. I didn't intend to turn a box. I was trying to make a small, shallow bowl, but I cut through the bottom. D'oh! One design change later, I had a box with a walnut knob place in the hole. The main body is elm, which is my new favorite turning wood.


----------



## superdav721

Accent? What accent?
aww cher jast a few pod nah's vay-yaying.
Thats an accent.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think she may be talking about out southern draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawl Dave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm the only one that doesn't have an accent…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes you do Marty.
You sound just like the rest of us hillbilly ****************************************.

Here is what I done today.
I was able to have a very productive day after I realized I've been a [email protected]$$ and corrected my lapse in memory.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, That's a great pic of the 4 of you! I'm gonna print it, frame it, and hang it in my shop. Jeff and Sandra's pics fit pretty well also.

Jeff, That set is absolutely beautiful. My air sander would have been a big help to you. You need one if you have a big compressor.

William, You look like you hosted a great gathering! Wish I were closer!

Marty, Good to hear you didn't embarrass yerself and got inducted to the "*********************************** brotherhood". Welcome!!!!

Now, I gotta see if I can get Dave's vid to work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Practising my surprised face. Can't wait to get my new sander out of the box tomorrow.
Even if I hadn't seen it in hubby's truck, he mentioned that he ran into a friend of ours today. When I asked him 'where?' he said 'Home Depot' Now my husband only goes to Home Depot for one reason and that's to buy something for ME!!!

You've all heard me when I'm crusty, this is me happy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What kind of sander did you get?
There are so many types of sander that everytime I think I have every sander I could possibly need, I find another type that I think I need too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's the Ridgid oscillating edge belt/spindle sander.

Rather than risk getting more jewellery from the kids or another kitchen appliance, I've been dropping less than subtle hints for this particular item for my birthday. It's a bit more than we usually spend on each other but looks like he got it.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And as for my comment on accents,

up here, we actually do say 'eh'. A lot, actually eh.
And we cook with soda, but we drink pop.
Runners are carpets or dresser covers, we wear sneakers on our feet.
And grits is just Pablum for adults. Yuck.


----------



## superdav721

I love to hear other peoples sayings.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and I kid you not
In the summer months, the McDonalds here serve McLobster sandwiches.
I was teaching in Virginia years ago and I'm sure they still think I was lying to them about that.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't think you're lying at all.
My stepdad is from northern Maine.
I took him to a little diner I used to go to.
I order eggs, bacon and a bowl of grits.
He looked at me funny, asked what that was.
I told him he had to try them if he's never had grits.
So he told the waitress to bring him "a grit" too!
The waitress just about fell over herself laughing.

Now my Dad has lived in Georgia long enough that most people would never imagine he's from the north.
Every now and then though, after talking to his sister (still in Maine) for a while on the phone,
He'll get off and say something like, "whale, lot meh go ottside and pock mah cah" 
In case noone got that, he said, "well, let me go outside and park my car".


----------



## Momcanfixit

Totally rambling at this point. Usually that's Randy's job. Sometimes William. Or Rex. I take the helm proudly tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You want accents?
I wish my grandfather was still around.
His language could only be called broken english, or as I like to describe it, frenchish.
For example, Sandra, your name would be Sherie.
Why sherie?
Because you're female.
To him, all female's names was sherie, pronounces share-eeee.
He used to carry me with him to his house painting jobs.
I realize now that my painting was terrible,
But he always let me talk to the customers because they could understand me better than him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe it's the cold climate, but we don't pronounce anything in a way that requires our mouth muscles to exert themselves.

We say car, bar, far, all hardly opening our mouths. We get a big kick out of New Englanders also. They Pahk their cahs in the yahd.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aha! Sounds like your grandfather had cajun in him.

A little history - 'Cajun' is a derivative of the word 'Acadian'. In 1755, the French Canadians who refused to swear allegiance to the King of England were shipped off -some to France, but many to the Southern US. 
"Sherie" in Cajun is actually 'cherie' in french, which means 'dear' or 'darling'.

I live smack dab in Acadian country and speak both French and English fluently.
The third language is a hodgepodge of both:

Worry pas ta brain, je te callerai back. (don't worry, I'll call you back)


----------



## Momcanfixit

SO WILLIAM AND I MIGHT BE KIN!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note, it's off to bed. I'm going to my paying job tomorrow for 1/2 day. Working my way back to full time hopefully in the near future.

G'nite boys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, Sandra, he was cajun.
A lot of people around these here parts call em *********************************************.
That's the term we lovingly call Eddie.
Grandpa was from deep in the swamps of south Louisiana.
The way my family wound up in Vicksburg was,
My grandfather was raised up in as a shrimper.
The government came in and subsidised these million dollar shrimp boats for the vietnamese, running a lot of cajuns out of business.
Grandpa left and started north looking for steady work.
He got to New Orleans and started hopping freight trains from there and looking in towns he got off in for work.
He was cuaght by the yard dogs in Vicksburg.
An old french guy on the yard talked to grandpa and heard his story.
They gave him a job and told him to paint a water tower.
Then a rail car.
Then a building.
Grandpa painted for Illinois Central Railroad for forty years.
he painted houses on the side.

Interestingly, his brother, William Joseph, done the same, well sort of.
He caught the train from Nawlins and kept going.
Besides stopping in Vicksburg for a few weeks now and then, 
he was a hobo who traveled the rails until he died.

As for kin, there no telling.
I'm a believer that we are all kin in this world somewhere down the line.
But my grandfather was only a second generation American.
His parents moved here from France.
They came here following an older family member who had settled in south LA after traveling for years from….....
Canada.


----------



## superdav721

William I forgot there are Cajuns up there two.
We ar ein trouble now. Hide the crawfish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, every cajun I ever met from the north country preferred lobster.
Ever notice how much a lobster looks like a crawfish?
Now you want some good eating?
You ought to try lobster cooked in Zatarains crab boil like you would crawfish.
Throw in some onions, corn, potatoes and mushrooms, 
You got yourself basically a giant crawfisf boil with, well, giant crawfish.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'mmmmm Baaaaaack,
Did ya miss me???

I gotta read a bunch of posts to get caught up!!!

BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

It only took me ten minutes to read the 29 posts!!!

Sure, I show up & everyone leaves!!!

I feel abandoned!!! :^(


----------



## superdav721

I am watching a movie could you please be a make a little less noise.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gotta love those big lobsters , i once was in Boston for six week and i could get use to those big a$# crawfish and the clam chowder it was good too , they dont have that down here the can stuff is crap but i ate it every day up there,
Sandra you are right about the french migration from Canada to the south but it was a genocide going on at that time of the french ,there is a museum down south Louisiana of the history of it ,its not much on it in the history books but it true and it was a dark time in history for those people it was not until the 60s that french was really not discimanted againest here ,its all in the history now but needs to be kept up so it want happen again that why this one senator from south LA. had all this put in a museum because the histroy book dont show it


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
blah blah blah, yakkity yak YAK *YAK* *YAKKITY* *YAK!!!*
How's that movie???


----------



## DIYaholic

This migration of Acadians, from the fridgid cold "Great White North", to the clammy humidity & heat of the bayou, of the "D e e p S o u t h", just proves one thing…..
These folks ain't all that smart!!!
I mean, ya think they might have picked a locale with a more comfortable climate, rather than going from one extreme to another!!!


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Dave me and Randy were just saying …........what where we saying


----------



## superdav721

Funny!


----------



## DIYaholic

More progress was made on my Thien Top Hat & Tails build.
The build is nearly complete. All pieces parts are finished.
I just need to do the final assembly, then the real fun starts….

Next up will be the dismantling of my HF 2HP DC!!! This will then lead to the installation of the Thien Top Hat and the repositioning of the motor/impeller, collection ring and filter. Then I get to run ducting throughout the shop, to ALL my machines!!! YIHPEE!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

If any of you ever make it up this way, I'll make you one of my famous grilled cheese and lobster sandwiches.

So they're all pretending they didn't get me anything for my birthday today. I'm playing along…


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Sandra! Have fun with the new sander! It happens that my sons birthday is tomorrow….....he turns 22 so I'm really starting to feel old!

It's Monday….......hope everyone has a great day! Dave, no spring break here….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff


----------



## DIYaholic

For Sandra,






Need I say more???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's a morning taste of the East Coast of Canada. The way the guy talks, how everyone is dressed - that's home to me. And I bet they didn't need a multi-faith, inter-denominational task force to meet before they sang. Just makin' music. If that were Toronto on the other hand….

http://music.cbc.ca/#/blogs/2013/3/Put-Your-Hand-in-the-Hand-all-star-choir-sings-greatest-East-Coast-song-of-all-time


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I'm the closest….
Perhaps you could deliver!!!

Jeff,
Monday??? It is either "Snowday" or it is not. If ya know what I mean!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the smile Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

You are welcome, Sandra. I hope your day (& everyday) is EVERYTHING you want it to be….
And then some!!!


----------



## JL7

Good Monday morning tune Sandra…...every Monday (at work…...) we have the Monday video….which is random…..along with our coffee….helps to clear the cobwebs…....I'll use your selection…..

Randy…...we lucked out on the snow…..just went south of us…..7" more…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Here in the Green Mountain state, today's forcast calls for 55 degrees with wind gusts up to 30mph!

I may have to bring my vehicle to the carwash, it is covered in road grime!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra- Did you ever end up calling that Pasta-brain back? (post #32448)

I have one of those Ridgid sanders from Home Depot. You're going to love it. It's handy for all sorts of things.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, all. Time to look over all the news here, grab a bite, and get some sleep. Work was not too bad last night, actually had a helper.

Newest plane is a "Cyclops" plane. That's right, the frog has a SINGLE BOLT holding it in place









Red paint everywhere. Corsair is the name on the front porch. This one will take awhile….


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee has been consumed….
Breakfast pasteries ingested….
News assimilated….
Caffeine taking effect….

I feel weird….
As if motivation setting in….
I'm off to the shop….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, the migration of my people to the south does not prove their ignorance. It proves they could survive anywhere, through all adversity, both natural and man made. 
Don't believe me?
Come on down to Mississippi sometime.
You and I are going camping. 
We're going camping MY way.
All we're carrying is the clothes we wear, fishing pole, and guns and ammo.
Thanks to my *********************************** grandfather and my upbringing, I can survive anywhere on anything.
Can you?

Actually, I was told by several frenchies that they wound up traveling south. They'd stop here and there, but noone wanted them around.
They kept going until they couldn't go anymore.
This was not in the swamp lands of south Lousisana.
The had swamps all around, ocean to the south, open land to the north.
They didn't have to worry about being run out of the swamps, 
Because noone else wanted them.
So they made it home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy birthday Sandra.

*RANDY!*
I just thought about something.
We've all shown you us. I've seen a picture of pretty much everyone here at one time or another.
I know your head does not look like a baseball.
At least I hope it doesn't.
I like putting faces with the person,
So here's a challenge for you.
We, er I, want a picture.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra how old are you today? I am guessing 24 or 25.
No real work for Dave today. Shop time. Raining no forging.
I think I will go and play with my wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Can you survive an LJ revival???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Gonna check out an antique shop today and see what I can get into…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm not sure I can handle much more of these 70+ temps and sunshine…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks like the group had fun at William's place. Wish I could have been there, too. 
We'll be traveling route 40 to eastern TN in July for a family reunion. Anybody live near route 40 between AZ and TN?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all

Happy birthday Sandra

praying for a safe trip on the road Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - you're a smart man. No wonder you're still married.

Happy to have turned 44 today.


----------



## Gene01

Sandra,
Happy 2nd anniversary of your 22nd birthday!
Opened hubby's gift yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Very Happy Birthday Sandra (@ 29 just a kid really).
Sorry have not been around for a little, seriously over did it at the shop and have been paying for it - I want a new or refurbished body.
My condolences for all those claiming French (frog) bloodlines, must be an arduous task keep picking up the tools you keep dropping.
For me, It's not the accents on LJs that I have trouble with so much, it's the pidgin English, where a lot of words used have an entirely different meaning from the official language, add to that, I sometimes throw in some Cockney words a phases which probably hardly anyone understands, - right mush? Anyway, I have a London area dialect, but understand other dialects easily, it's just sometime the "foreign" accents and wrong words that I find difficult some times.
The Brits like to make fun of everyone, which means all the French, Irish, Italian etc. stuff is just a game, not serious, just meant to be fun. which sadly some pillocks take the wrong way, and may cause some consternation, - but who cares, Rock On.

Anyone visiting in my neck of the woods will look forward to more refined meals, like Steak and Kidney Pudding, Toad in the Hole, Liver and Bacon, Roast Beef and Yorkshire Pudding, and leave with some Spotted Dick.

Je suis Anglais, Y'all


----------



## DamnYankee

Hi! Did ya miss me?


----------



## DamnYankee

Happy Birthday Sandra!

Sandra - don't worry 'bout your rantings, after William's and Rex's yours aren't so bad. I also fully understand the MIL issue. While mine does not live out of town, she drives me NUTS! She acts like whe has two feet in the grave yet she is the youngest (by far) of the in-laws (my parents and both sets of my Wife's - that's right I am "blessed" with having not just one but two MILs - but only one FIL - its the biological MIL that drives me NUTS!). Fer instance…last year we went to Disney…my wife thinking there's no way her mother would accept, invited her to go with us…I now know there are 7 smoking areas in the Magic Kingdom (I can even point to them on a map)...while I don't feel the need to spend all 14 hours a day a park is open I did want to spend more than say 4… she also COMPLAINED that Disney was TOO JUVENILLE!...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - what about bangers and mash??? I like bangers and mash.
We were in London a few years ago, and the kids still say "Please mind the gap"

Yank - sounds like lots of fun. My MIL can really get under my skin. Thankfully she lives 5 hours away.
She still asks my husband when he's coming 'home'. Deeeeep breath.

Haven't opened my present yet. The kids and hubby are still playing the 'sorry, we forgot' routine. Hubby says he'll cook dinner when he gets home. Since there isn't a slab of meat defrosting I suspect either takeout or maybe a nice meal at a restaurant.

I picked up a Stanley #4 a while ago. Took it apart and am cleaning it up.
Also - made a costly mistake on my workbench. I cut the 4 long cross pieces too narrow which led to the tenons being too short, which led to….. The four pieces have been sent back to my lumber pile and I'll start again tomorrow. I had to go pick up some 8/4 birch and just about passed out at the price.

If it's sunny, I'll wheel my planer outside and have at it. And hopefully I'll have my sander up and running.


----------



## bandit571

March 17 is fast approaching! maybe THIS year it won't be sober. Last two were a bit on the "Dry" side. Gotta change that. NO GREEN BEER, thank you very much. Thinking more like a few Guiness Draughts….

Maybe a good ( But not top shelf) Irish Whiskey for the morning coffee???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Green beer is just wrong on many levels. A shot of Bailey's in the coffee. I'm in.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Realized I missed a few posts.

Jeff - glad you like the video.

Stumpy - took me a minute to figure out 'pasta brain'. Ouais, je l'ai callé back for shore.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I am 44 myself.
I find my self going to the bathroom a bit more. The eyes are going as well.
But I am in fair health.
Have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I did to. I picked up another pair of tongs. I fondled about 30 planes and looked at some old axes.


----------



## HamS

Happy Birthday Sandra.

I have been working so much on the kitchen rehab I haven't gotten on recently. I think I have three bits of framing left and then it is drywall and stone. Miss J has taken over the final drywall, I only have to get it reasonably smooth. My perfectly smooth turned out to be her almost ready to start smoothing this out.

Rex,

I have heard it said that Americans and Brits are a related people separated by a common language, however, it is not common at all; I find it quite refined. Of course I have noticed that in posts on the internet most people tend to write like they talk and the Queen's grammar does tend to be bent a bit.


----------



## Kreegan

Happy birfday!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Wait and see what another 10 years can do to ya…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Forget it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well Stumpy, because it'm my birfday, which means I'm covered by cyber-teflon, here's my take on it:
I read all the posts and I would humbly suggest that nothing needs to be said.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and I'm gunning' for the downdraft table…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, Something nice about Stumpy, I'm thinking, nope, I have nothing…..


----------



## superdav721

Gene thank you for the youtube subscription.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- Happy Birthday!

Dave- Did ya see Williams comment that he "could survive anywhere"? Sound familiar? "A Country Boy Can Survive" by HWJ. I told ya he sounds just like HWJ!


----------



## superdav721

Andy he would have to have coffee and tobacco. 
If he didn't he would be singing poorly.
He does.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, Marty! I'm trying to make a good impression over there as a professional worth investing in. That'll really help them take me seriously- one guy says I have no class, another says I'm a bafoon with a bad haircut. And everyone else acts like I'm ruining the contest by entering.

I'm glad I pulled post #32500 on this thread asking for help from my "friends" before any more help was offered. (Not that anything was offered.)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry, I know you were just joking.

Besides, you're not the problem. And I do like kidding around. I've just had a bad freaking few days…

I'm going to bed. Everyone please stay away from the Baileigh thread. I don't want Riverwood stirred up again. Hopefully he'll just go away before the whole thing turns into a fiasco.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Coffee can be stretched for months on one large container, and I can grow my own tobacco if need be.
I can catch fish in a mud hole.
I am a dead eye shot at two hundred yards.
I learned to live off the land and crapped in the woods for longer than I care to admit.
I've lived through time when everything we eat we either killed or grew,
Everything we drank we either carried or brewed,
And everything we slept under we built.
So yea, I guess I can tell you a country boy can survive.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…...I guess William can sing…..


----------



## HamS

Even in Indiana!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That sing ya'll posted doesn't accurately describe me though.
This one is more accurate to my life.


----------



## superdav721

William it is imposable to buy tobacco seeds.
You find em and I'll grow it.
i got a barn to hang it in.


----------



## JL7

William - I saw David Allen Coe at the St. Paul Stockyards when I was a very young man….and I saw and heard some things that day that I will never see or hear again…..and this I am sure of….........


----------



## JL7

I'd post a few DAC videos on a Friday night, but most of them don't meet the posting rules…!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I was trying to be proper about it.
If it ever came to that,
You can't buy tobacco seeds, 
But there's other things to grow that smoke just as well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Very few of DAC videos would meet the posting rules.
But I still love them all.

PANHEADS FOREVER!!!


----------



## HamS

Those songs aren't exactly gospel songs, but they are pretty funny, DAC and Kinky Freedman.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Got my hands on my Ridgid edge belt/spindle sander. Looking forward to getting it set up tomorrow. Unfortunately tomorrow is also the unofficial last day of snowmobiling (according to the weather forecast) so dear hubby wants to put his snowmobile back in my shop which he still insists on calling the garage. Imagine.

So tomorrow's mission will be to get my shop set up in a workable fashion despite losing valuable floor space.

Hopefully the package I sent Stumpy last week will cheer him up….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'll have to find a picture for you. I don't have any handy, but I got two that are packed away.

Not a good day in the shop. The Thien assembly DIDN'T go as planned. Actually, since I didn't have a plan, I guess it did go according to plan. You know what they say; A failure to plan…...

After wrestling the thien together, there are a few gaps that will need sealing. Nothing that will too adversely effect performance, just aestetics, but dissapointing none the less!!!

After the assembly fiasco, I decided to call it a day in the shop. Tomorrow I will dismantle my HF 2HP DC and begin the reconfiguration. I just hope all goes well. Time will tell!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Just make sure that ALL HIS stuff gets covered in saw dust….
He'll see the need for a shed for additional storage!!!


----------



## JL7

Sandra - I got an idea for your hubby's birthday…...a snowmobile cover so the sun doesn't fade the paint while it's sitting behind the garage…

Randy - it's better to have tried and failed…..never mind…...failing sucks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I was going to post something, but after reading it all & checking back here, you edited your post. Besides, I think Sandra had it right! No sense in fanning the flames.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It wasn't a total failure, just a minor, no major, no….(what comes between minor & major???) design/assembly flaw. It will work fine, just a few lessons learned, the hard way!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, you are going to love that sander. I have one and don't know how I ever lived without it. Actually, it is the only sander I have that, if it failed tomorrow, I would immediately buy another one just like it as soon as I could afford it. 
My only suggestion with that sander is this. When the belt and spindle sleeves load up, and they will quickly, don't bother cleaning them. Buy some better quality one. I use Freud Diablo brand from Home Depot, the red ones. I've had that on mine for over a year. Clean them now and then with one of those eraser type cleaning doo-hickeys, and they'll last a long time.


----------



## JL7

I got it Randy….every project I work on goes that way to some extent…...I am sure you will be the only one who will know…...except for the fact that you told all of us…....now we ALL know…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is what I done today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You need to tighten up Randy.
I never make mistakes in the wood shop.
Only design changes.
And fancy firewood.

Yes, when I cut something real nice, taken care to make sure it is just right except for that one spot that caused me to burn it in the wood heater? I mean to do that. I just like fancy firewood.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - The master plan is to build a shed this summer, weather, health and bank book permitting. Weather is workable, health has been decent, but I blew the budget on my bandsaw. So I may have to share with the snowmobile for another year. We shall see. Hubby hates the dust but still bought me a sander. Bwa-ha-ha.

Great videos - never heard of DAC before, but he probably wouldn't make it past the CBC censors…

Off to bed. Hope you have a better day in the shop tomorrow Randy. I think you don't want to post your picture because you're some Hollywood celebrity working in a small shop in your trailer on the movie set.
Right? Am I right??

Off to bed. 
Night all.
Estrogen is leaving the building.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave/William- They may not be PC, but they are the real deal (HWJ&DAC). Thanks for posting them. Made my night!


----------



## Momcanfixit

back for a minute, new posts.

Thanks for the tips on the sanding belts William. I'll do exactly that.

And I don't make mistakes in the shop either. The four stretchers for my workbench were just the practice ones. Yeah, that's it. I truly wanted to dress 60 bucks worth of birch, plane 1/4 of it away and then put them back in my wood bin to start all over again….
Okay, really leaving this time.

Maybe


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I love that old outlaw music.
David Allen Coe, Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, and Hank (Sr. and Jr.) are some of my favorites.
Interestingly, all but one of my tattoos were done at Squenches in Jackson, MS. This is the same place that has done more than three quarters of David Allen Coe's tats. When you walk in the place there are photos and newpaper articles EVERYWHERE about DAC and most of the photos are of Squench giving DAC different tattos. Nowaday, Squench mainly does piercings. His workers do the tattoos. He says though that the one time he ALWAYS does his own work is when DAC is in town. He'll get a phone call and go out to DAC's bus and do his on the tour bus.


----------



## JL7

Man - I would love a new shed…...that's on my list also…...good luck on that one Sandra….However, I have a wood hoarding problem, so maybe the new shed is a bad idea…...

Hey Andy - you posted about your air sander yesterday…..I don't have a big enough compressor for one, but I'm sure interested in what kind you got and how you like it? Does it cut faster with the coarser grits?? How about dust collection?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What does a "wood hoarding problem" mean?
I've been told I have that, mostly by my wife.
I disagree though.
It is absolutely necessary for me to keep every single piece of wood that I've keeping.


----------



## JL7

Correct William on all counts…..and the amount that is *necessary* to keep is in direct proportion to the size of the shed, the garage, the utility room, the spare bedroom and the work shop…...and if absolutely necessary, under a tarp behind the garage…......


----------



## Kreegan

Only I am talented enough to cut myself using an old Millers Falls eggbeater drill. *sigh*


----------



## Kreegan

What's going on Stumpy? How are you having a bad time? You won grand prize in the Roundys! You get your gift card yet?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bedroom!
I never thought of that one.
If I ever run out of storage room in the shop for lumber, I could move two of the boys to the bathtub to sleep and use their bedroom for lumber. Of course it would a sacrifice for them, but well worth it for more lumber. I could store the barely larger than saw dust pieces in there.

Rich, don't feel too bad. I allow my boys to use a hand saw because I thought they couldn't hurt themselves too bad with that. Leave it to one of them though to dang near saw his finger off once.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
The knuckle on my index finger is all cut up…..
From turning HF f-clamps!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rich that brace has really cool flesh sensors. Your brain.
I have had hand power tool accidents myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My worst hand tool accident was my own fault, and a moment of stupidity.
I had just gotten a nice used set of oil stones and really getting into sharpening plane irons for the first time.
I was so proud when I got it to shave hair on my arm.
So I ran my finger across it to "feel" the sharpness.
I don't know what part of my brain farted to make me think the blade, which had just shaved hair, was not going to cut skin.
Everytime I bumped my finger wrong for the next five days it would start bleeding again.


----------



## superdav721

You big dummie.
I test mine on my fingernail.


----------



## gfadvm

William- Don't forget Merle!!!

Jeff- I have the Dynabrade Spirit model and love it. It sands faster than anything I have used and hooked to a DC or Shop Vac the dust collection is great. I use mostly Abranet discs so no clogging as the dust just gets sucked right thru the mesh. Blaine Von Hagan talked me into this ans I have thanked him repeatedly! I shopped a lot and the best deal was from A Bs Abrasives and Gloves. But you do need a big compressor. I have 4 electric sanders that haven't been touched since I bought this one. Did I mention really light weight and no vibration? I tried to do a link to ABs but failed! Sorry


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I said it was stupidity Dave.
I have brain farts sometimes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, I had coffee once with Merle.
There was a concert put on at Isle of Capri casino here in Vicksburg years ago.
I bought a CD there. I already had the CD, but I wanted him to autograph it.
After the show, it was so cold, he apologized that he wouldn't be doing autographs because of it.
So I settled on having a buffett dinner.
I was almost finished eating when Merle, his band, and his security walked through to a party room in the back to eat.
I figured, it was worth a try. 
I went up and asked security about getting him to autograph the CD.
They refused, but Merle had heard my conversation with them and told them to let me in.
I went in, talked and had coffee with him for about an hour.
Merle Haggard is one of the most down to earth men I've ever met.
We see these big stars and sometimes forget they are people too.
he told me he enjoys just getting the opportunity sometimes to sit down with one of his fans and talking without having a mob like he does after some of his shows.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
"Brain Farts!!!" Is that why you wear the gas mask???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, the mask is for the real farts.
I like beans and taters.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes won't focus, my fingerts wunt tipe….
I'm hittin' the pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers, Nubbies & Nubbettes,

Where is everyone???

Today, the plan is to disassemble my DC, reposition the motor/impellor unit, install the Thien Top Hat, hang the filter/collection ring. I wonder if it will go back together as easily it will be to take it apart???


----------



## superdav721

Coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

May the demolition, err disassembly begin!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and english muffins…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Coffee and pills


----------



## devann

Good morning y'all. bailey's & kahlua, gotta have some cream & sugar in my coffee. A cupful and you're ready for a smoke. mmmm


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at the Bone Cracker's office this morning, yo get a pinched nerve un pinched. Also had a Migraine goin on, at eh same time. Going to be a long morning…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I done something this morning that is rare for me.
I slept late.
I can't remember the last time I slept late.
Now I'm sore from being in bed too long.
It feels good though to not feel sleepy.
I normally go around feeling a tad sleepy all the time.

Now I need to finish this pot of coffee while I think about what I'm going to do today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits. The last couple of get have been a non event for me as I seriously overdid it at the shop on Saturday. Tried to do things I should never have thought about doing by myself and ended up paying the price for.
Was forced to rest out the last 2 days, hard to move and get my muscles back to function, especially the bladder muscle, if you know what I mean.
Anyway, today looks to be a nice day and I am going to get to the shop one way or another, but I am going to be VERY cautious this time and not try to do anything out of my capacity.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Try not to overdo things Rex.
I know it's hard, as its a joke for me to even be telling you that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep William, the two of us know what it means, but why do we still push the envelope? I knew it was dangerous to attempt too much, but I did it all the same. I think a lot of it is frustration from being stuck and not able to move forward because of a blocked road that needs clearing by a big machine or bunch of workers. 
I don't know even now if I regret doing it, after all if I had not have done it, I would still be stuck, but it has cost me 2 days in time and work. Can it be justified or not?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sometimes we have to do what we have to do Rex.
To do anything else would be giving up.
Trust me, I had given up once upon a time.
It damn near killed me.

I am asked so often that I usually know it's coming before it's even said, why didn't you wait for help.
Well, because 
1. I never know when or if help is coming.
2. When the help arrives the help wants to do it their way instead of listening to me, which usually makes it even harder on me because then I have to redo what was not done to my liking to begin with.
3. Waiting for someone else to do what I wish to do myself just makes me feel about as useful as a hole in the head.
4. .............
Well, do I need to go on?

Yes Rex, if you are happy with the result, then it is justifiable.
Remember, even though some may think we're completely nuts for hurting ourselves sometimes,
It is our own selfs, body and mind, that we have to live with. 
When we hurt ourselves physically, the result usually helps us mentally.

Yes my friend, it is hard to justifiy a lot sometimes, but tell me this,
Won't you feel proud when you see what you've done and know that you done it, on your own.

We need the song, I done it my way, playing in the background now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you hit ALL the nails squarely on the head. Thanks, that has actually made me feel better.
Hope your day is good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I think the worst part is setting and seeing target dates just evaporate, even when you have set them at longest length of time imaginable, and it can be just some really simple things that some folks don't even think twice about. I can't feel satisfied because I can never seem to attain that level where things work out like they were mean't to be, excuses don't help either, often I feel like the guy who cried "Wolf".


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I know I can't begin to imagine how you feel, but sometimes ya just gotta accept what is. Things WILL come in due time. Even though the "due time" may not be to our liking!!! I try to "go with the flow" when there are many an obstacle in my way. Often times we have no control of these road blocks, so I just try to "ride the wave"! I'm NOT saying give up, just give in, to fact that we cannot dictate all outcomes or schedules. It's a matter of "picking your battles" and making efficient use of time and resources. I agree that, William hit the nail on the head. All I ask is that you be careful!!!

The disassembly of my DC is complete. The redesign will happen on the fly. I have a picture in my head, of what I want, but space limitations, materials and ultimately, my poor design/decision making will determine what will be!!!

Rex, see what I did there….
I already am allowing myself to "go with the flow"!!!

Back to the "Red Green" dust collector modification….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Randy.
I think that it is the constant revisions to what I had planned that gets to me most, and the revisions become necessary because of something I did not take into consideration (like making sure I had enough lumber) or just plainly that I uncovered other stuff I did not know was there and was not planned for. If I was counting, I would be on about revision 152 of the plan I started out with after Christmas, and it starts to lose it's appeal rapidly.
I need to deliver the knock out punch, but keep running into things that are beyond my scope at the moment and I can tell you it is SO frustrating at times.
I'l be going to the shop soon, just when the temperature goes up a few more degrees to do battle.

Good luck with your DC project, I have confidence in you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all.

Not much to share.

Sandra - hope you get to enjoy that new sander soon.
Willam - glad you got your beauty rest, from all accounts you NEEDED it.
Rex & William - While I don't have your persistent medical issues, I too have an issue with "not pushing" it or wainting on help. It's hard sometime to accept the fact that you need the assitance especially when the need is due to waht we perceive as a weakness or failing of ourselves. Sometimes we need to realize that the pushing sets us back further than if we paced ourselves.
Stumpy - go next door (to Wisconsin) and get some cheese to go with that whine….all kidding aside, hope things go better for you.
Kreegan - I bet all of us could tell you of a time we got stupid and hurt ourselves doing something we should have known better….ages ago we had a wood burning stove fireplace insert in our house. For whatever reason the glass broke one evening when I went to close the door after adding some wood. I immediately proceded to pick up the broken glass….lets just say it was a bit warm to the touch.
Marty, Dave, William, Eddie - glad you were able to get together and had a good time.


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
You're welcome.
It wasn't terribly difficult.


----------



## bandit571

trying out something called "REDD'S Apple Ale". "Different", is all I can say…


----------



## superdav721

Gene marking tool made. I have a bunch of shipping to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

I needed to do a little "demolition", to the underside of the stairs that lead to the shop. That will be the location of the Motor/impeller mount. I have ascertained what needs to be done and I am in the process of rounding up the neccessary building supplies….

Supplies needed:
Tubafores: check
4", 2" & 1-1/2" construction screws: check
24" x 24" x 3/4" ply: check
Band-Aids: check
Duct Tape!!!: check

Let's go measure once, curse & recut….


----------



## Gene01

Taking a break from a gun cabinet build for son. 
Brother in WY cut a huge sage brush and gave me a a couple 5' pieces of the thickest parts. About 3"-4" thick.
Stripped it down to the sound woody part. Geeze, what a mess that was/is. 
Cutting oysters from it to cover a box. It's really twisted and crooked. Getting semi-consistent thicknesses is a challenge. But, the growth rings and shapes of the oysters is really interesting. Don't know yet what it''ll look like with a coat of clear finish. Might need to stain it a bit. 
The plan is to cut some poplar to 7" width and long enough to make a box 8" long and 5" in width and height.
Then glue on the oysters. Have to build a router planing sled to level them all out. After they are level, I'll fill in all the gaps with turquoise and epoxy. Then, cut it to final size for the box.
I think it's going to be fun, and that's what it's all about, right?


----------



## superdav721

You got that right.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The extra sleep last night done me good.
I had a very productive day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
"Oysters", aw shucks!!!

The HF 2HP DC "Red Green" reconfiguration and Thien Top Hat & Tails installation came to a grinding halt. Well, I need to get 6 bolts to mount the motor/impeller unit, so I decided to call it a day. The shop is closed up, dinner is being ingested and the cold ones are flowing!!!

Tomorrow, I'll run to the Big Blue store, then finish the reconfig & Thien install. Then it will be onto running the 4" metal duct runs. YIPEE!!!


----------



## gfadvm

William- Merle heard you talking to his guys and thought you were HWJ! That's wht he invited you to visit with him.

We've heard from HWJ and DAC, now where is Waylon?

Jeff- Did you find the Dynabrade information. I'm gonna try to do the blue thingy again for you.

"Bullet is coming"


----------



## HamS

Good Evening guys and Sandra,

The framing is DONE. I intended to get the last bit of drywall hung but the architect had a slight change and I accommodated her as usual. There is always tomorrow and the day after.

I think the 'oysters' is a good idea but am having a little bit of trouble picturing the end result yet.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.abglovesandabrasives.com/servlet/the-2319/Dynabrade-59024-5%22-Central/Detail

Dang, it may have worked this time! Amazing!


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening gents…

Long time no see….. I've been reloading ammo. and tinkering with my guns for most of the fall and winter.

Just getting back into my TS rehab.


----------



## ssnvet

got to see something interesting today….

Made a site visit with one of the sales guys at work to a place that huge rubber coated rollers for use in paper making machinery and printing presses. They can make a roller 35' long and finish the rubber surface to within .00035" accuracy…. and no, I didn't type an extra zero by mistake. Pretty darn impressive… especially when considering that the plant was not exactly clean, neat and organized.


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy…...links and all! I got the sander info thanks…...that looks like a pretty sweet rig. I see they sell them with all different orbits, but you got the 3/16"? I would go for this in a heartbeat if I had enough air….just don't want the jumbo compressor in the basement…..I've thought about putting the compressor in the garage and plumbing the lines…..but it freezes out there and I forget to shut it off, and I need to re-wire…...sigh…....but that seems like a solid value compared to the Mirka and Festool for ~450.00 or so…....

I'll probably have some questions later….I am focused on finishing right now and I am *way* over my head…..bit off way too much this time…..I love building but hate finishing…....anyone use the Maloof finish? 1/3 BLO, 1/3 Tung Oil and 1/3 Wipe on Poly? I might mix up a test batch and give that a whirl…..


----------



## JL7

Hey ssnvet - welcome…..

I've been in the rubber roll making business for most of my life, and I can tell you with confidence that it is nearly impossible to even measure that tolerance, let alone machine it on rubber. The problem with rubber is it moves and is affected by the heat, cold and humidity….But I will say, any shop that can cover a 35' roll with rubber and make it look good is impressive….where is this establishment at? We build a couple of rolls with .0003 TIR (total indicator run, which is basically runout) but they are 3-1/2" long or so…..and are ground and measured in a climate controlled room..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

ssnvet, reloading sounds like a good idea nowadays.
I wish sometimes I had held onto all my reloading equipment.
Sadly, we hit on hard times years ago and I had to make tough decisions about what to keep and what not to.
I've had a few people lately I haven't heard from in years get in touch with me to ask if I was still reloading. 
I couldn't help them.
They also was asking about powder, brass and lead.
Sadly, I couldn't help them on that either.
In my area it seems like there's a shortage on everything lately.
I've been offered more than retail for some of my stock.
I think I want to hold onto everything I got for now though.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I have used that Maloof finish you asked about and got along fine with it. I have also made my own wiping finish with Spar urethane and Mineral spirits. Spar contains enough oil that I didn't use the BLO. I have mixed it from 1:1 to 3 parts Spar:1 part MS. Obviously the thicker mix builds faster but you have to be more careful to avoid "wipe marks" as it won't self level as well as the thinner mix. The spar and the Blo will impart some amber color which you may or may not want. "Test on scrap!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I spent the day at the beach today. This is where the iron came from that I sent the pics on. One of the storms brought it up.



























The ship had burnt and the iron had melted in pools.


----------



## gfadvm

Quick Marty, grab some of that wood!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be nice Andy, but I'm afraid somebody might have a problem with that. Beside, I don't have a 100' trailer…..


----------



## cedarmoose

I love this goofy show.This nubs guy is pretty inventive.


----------



## DIYaholic

cedarmoose,
Welcome to the "Stumpy Nubs Saloon"!!!
Join us for the insanity. We've said a lot about Stumpy….
inventive was not one of the adjectives used though!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, since it is no longer today, I'm calling it a night!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Well hello everybody,

Still alive here in the great white north.
I finally got a little time off.
Working 21 days on and 7 days off.
I started my seven off on Monday.
Been catching up on some sleep, did some grocery shopping, roasted a hen today.
Looking forward to a thaw up here soon? I hope.
Looks like you fellas had a great get together over at Williams. Like to get down that way someday. Maybe drive a bus down.
William, you're turning blogs are great. Course now I'm no where near a lathe… Like to see how your enormous bowl lathe turns out, that's always been one of my dreams to have a lathe that'll swing at least three feet in diameter. Your bandsaw is so quiet too., great shop.

Marty, looks like a nice vacation.

Sandra, Happy Birthday. Tell your hubby to put his sled out in the back yard with a tub afore holding the back end off the ground like everybody else in northern NB. It'll be fine. Let's see, your MIL is five hours away…. I guess Halifax? Or Quebec City?

Stumpy, I got some videos to catch up on.

Jeff, nice collection you got going in your shop. I really like the tumbling block logo on everything.

Randy, your shop days are soon gonna get short again, get lots done while you can. Put the cold ones away.

Rex, one day at a time, brother.

Dave, I havent been up to date here, but I have been watching all of your videos. Please don't stop.

Ham, I hope you get to retire from the Reno busyness someday.

Everyone else, good to see you fellers.

Anyone seen David around? Miss his posts on here.

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome "home" ssnvet.
cedarmoose, glad you dropped in, welcome a regular at this asylum, have some coffee, become a misfit.

Early good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Great to hear from you Bags, hey we could use you for the next big gathering of the League of Woodjerks, how about picking us all up in your bus and delivering us to Andy's, where the next big meet is scheduled.
Glad the job is going well and you are on your break, need some pics, ice road busers.

Marty, quite a wreck, hope you are enjoying your vacation, how much longer do you have?

Well folks, I got to do a little more in the shop yesterday. Nothing exciting just more searching suitable lumber and adding shelves. Isn't it remarkable that I can find tons of potential lumber to use, but all is too short by and inch or two. Today, I try some more and continue as best I can, sometimes I feel like Ham on a never ending task.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did hear from David a couple of weeks ago where he said:

" i have current and pressing matters here
that need attention at this time".

He did not say what they were, but sounded like something important.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Nice to see you bags.
If you can ever swing through Mississippi, we'll make you feel right at home as much as we can. I'm afraid we can't provide much of that snow you're used to though.
Welcome cedarmoose.
Morning Rex. I was thinking yesterday about David. You seem better at keeping up with people than me. I often forget the last thing they said, just that I haven't seen them comment in a while.
I'm going to try my best to lie back down.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

I am a bit under the weather this morning. I have been struggling with back pain for a while, and finally the computer at the VA triage system thinks I need to come in and have a doc look at it. I hesitate to mention it here, because I am sure it is nothing like what some of you guys deal with daily, but it was enough to keep me from going in to work this morning.

I do not really enjoy lying in bed though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

Ham - everything is relative, including pain. If it hurts, it hurts. When I'm having a bad day myself, thinking about people who have no feet doesn't make me feel any better… Take care.

Rex- glad to hear you're moving forward. It is a fine line between testing your limits and pushing too far. Personally I think those who don't push end up pushing up daisies a bit sooner.

Nice to hear you're alive and well in the Great White North Mike. MIL lives in Antigonish - Catholic Capital of the World. (She's still praying that I'll learn how to be a good wife) As much as I'd love to leave the snowmobile in the yard, I'm afraid it would be a slippery slope to not having a yard. We already are 'that house' at Christmas that has an inflatable Nascar with snowmen.

Good morning William. Sounds like you're off to a good start.

I spent some shop time last night tidying up for the snowmobile. I had been really enjoying having my larger tools set up and not having to roll them around to use them. But such is life.

Headed off to work this morning in a bit. I talked the dr into letting me up my hours again next week. Working toward being full-time again. Trick will be not to do it too quickly. Last time I headed back to work I ended up in the hospital. The other thing I've noticed is that my BS tolerance is at an all-time low. I'm feeling pretty good, but I got a phone call at work from a colleague yesterday and I found my diplomacy severely lacking. 
I already have a reputation for speaking my mind at work, and that's a good thing. But I can usually do it politely.
They don't realize I've called them an a-hole until they've been off the phone for awhile…

Will have to work on my nice a bit more.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and Mike - if there ever is a roadtrip to Southern LJ grounds, count me in!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin,

Bags,
Good to hear things are going well! Does the thaw mean you will soon be "mud bogging"???

Rex,
I wish I could help!
Ask Marty, he has the board stretcher!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham, sorry to hear about the back pain. Yes you should go see about it at the docs, pains are for a reason, and I might suspect some of your's may be from all the work around the house you have been doing, you can't punish yourself like you used to anymore, it's called old age. 
Make sure they check out your kidneys especially if you are having lower back pains, before they throw a load of pain killers to you. One of the best things you can do in the meantime is to rest up, meaning stay in bed and don't exert any tasks for your back. Play the shower on your back for a few minutes and let the warm glow ease the pain, then get back into bed.

A lot of our LJ friends out there deal with pain, some don't say anything about it, but I think discussions about pains is a good thing and can help the silent ones cope.

Right now, due to one of the Chemo ingredients, I am having a lot of problems with my feet, as the drug attacks nerves and my feet are numb and are like Jello to walk on. The oncologist has now referred me to a Podiatrist to see what can be done to help, appt is on the 19th.

The main thing Ham is to do as the doctor says, don't deviate or think you know better or you'l pay a price.
Enjoy your bed rest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning again,

Wanted more room, got posted instead!

William,
Can I steal a pen??? ;^)

Ham,
Go ahead and believe you are almost done….
Home reno/repair is a NEVER ending battle???
Good luck!

Sandra,
You impolite??? I find that hard to believe!!!

David,
I hope all is better than well!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good advice Rex. 
Nerve pain is a difficult thing to explain. It doesn't make sense that something numb can hurt so badly, but that's what it's like. Rex - do you wear shoes in the house? As odd as that sounds, if I wear runners around the house, my feet do better.

Good morning Randy and Scots.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Randy, I can tap into my not-so-nice side when the need arises.
My 13 year old knows when to disappear, and she's trying to pass that along to her brother. It's hard to stay mad at them though, particularly when she's whispering "Go find something to do, Mom's about to explode".

At work, I'm known to direct, but still polite. It's that fine line again - you get more flies with honey.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, enough stalling. Have to finish getting ready and head into work.
Chances are slim for shop time today, but I'm going to try to save enough energy to get in for a few minutes of puttering.

Have a great day all
S


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning to you *Scotsman9*, you landed on the best forum of the site.
Here you can find and be a part of knowledge sharing, wife swapping, insanity, WW thoughts, idiotic pranks and excellent Coffee.
Welcome to the asylum, where dress is optional, laughs are required and tall stories can be told by very short guys.
You will like it here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I have tried all types of "shoes", slippers seem the best. This nerve attack chemo ingredient makes my toes numb and the bottoms of my feet like jello (or a breast implant) so it impedes walking and standing -balance. Something new is that the front of my ankles cannot find a comfortable position when I am sitting or lying down, I constantly have to reposition my feet to get relief. I do have to take meds to counteract the nerve stuff, and I have been told by the Oncologist that often this nerve damage is permanent.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Sandra, BTW, in my arm I have a time release capsule which releases Female hormones, so I am fully entitled to *bitch* occasionally.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And…Sandra, Yes I get hot flashes too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny Rex. Does it cause you to crave chocolate? The nerve damage in my feet is also permanent, but it hasn't gotten worse lately, and my latest med seems to help. I don't get hot flashes. It's just my inconsiderate, lousy, don't talk to me, husband who secretly cranks up the heat. Yeah that's it. It's his fault. Then a few minutes later, he's a nice guy again.

Of course the others really want to know how you know what a breast implant feels like. I'll leave you to discuss it amongst yourselves..

S.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sotsman9, We are a great bunch of characters, taking on the world every day, and like talking freely to a person right beside you.
There are some LJs on this thread who are not too well, but the comradery here boosts even the most asinine SOB.

Have fun, start the day with a smile, be safe, Enjoy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, regarding the implants, I'm sure the guys will understand, most have walked on a women's chest sometime or the other.


----------



## DIYaholic

Scotsman9,
I looked at your shop/story….
You are indeed a lucky man!
I'm originally from Long Island and spent several years in Plattsburg. I'd tell you about it, but I don't remember much, as those were my college daze!!! I had many a friend in your new/old neck of the woods. It is a beautiful area.

Welcome to LJs & the "Stumpy Saloon"!
As Rex indicated, it is best to leave your sanity at the door!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra. Out of my assortment of daily drugs, these two are aimed at the nerve damage and pain.

Gabapentin and Prednisone


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
Thanks, and I'm looking forward to it. Wife bought 4 gallons of paint the other day, and they gave her 4 metal can openers. The scribe will be safe. Plus, I'll hide it.

Ham,
Me too! Like a few of my projects, it's a mystery 'til it's done. 
You take it easy. The VA gave me a scrip for PT. After 6 visits, the pain was gone. I still do the exercises when I feel twinges coming back. They work….for me.

Sandra, 
Methinks you have defined "diplomacy" very well.

Randy,
It's all a shell game.

Rex,
At least you have an excuse.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to start my day…..

A trip to the local hardware store is scheduled…..
Mounting the motor/impeller for the HF 2HP DC will follow….
Then an easy, peasy, flex hose will connect blower to collection ring/filter….
Ducting is slated once all that stuff is done….

I wonder if I should throw on some clothes, before heading out???

TTFN….


----------



## superdav721

Marty that is cool.
Morning ladies and gents.
What to do today.
I have a bunch of shipping to do.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning Nubbers,

I got some new goodies in the mail yesterday, so I had to spend time last night reorganizing my shop to have room for them. I think I'm getting close to needing to sell some things before I buy anything else. Lie-Nielsen hand tool event and Rockler sale this weekend…


----------



## Bagtown

Tea.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I took mega doses of gabapentin and prednisone last year when I had Bells Palsy (round two) for neurological pain. Didn't do much for me except help me put on an extra seventy pounds. Only thing that touched the pain was the diloudid. Course that just turned me into a babbling idiot, and got me down the road to addiction… But I'm all right now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning again all.
Have ya'll ever had a complete stranger do something so kind for you that it almost brings tears to your eyes and you have no idea what to say to thank them enough?
That's the emotion I'm dealing with this morning.
I've met some wonderful friends on Lumberjocks,
But I have a fellow lumberjock who has done something that has just floored me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK…...........and?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, don't your dare spend my gum money on sales.


----------



## Bagtown

Actually William,

I think I know how you feel.
In the last few weeks some fellow LJ's did some very nice things for me.
The words "thank you" don't seem to be good enough.
One day I'll return the favour and in the meantime, I'll be paying that kindness forward wherever I can.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Morning Nubbers! (Or what's left of it)

Speaking of pain..though not the permanent type Rex, Sandra, and William deal with…I screwed up my dismount off of the treadmill yesterday shewing up my right shin and getting a rather nasty friction burn and subsequent blister on the palm of my right hand. Normally I run 7.25 miles every morning (outside) but yesterday it was raining so I chose to use the treadmill in our gym at work. About 3 miles into my run as I was wiping sweat from my forehead my feet drifted a bit to far to the left. My left foot stepped off the tread just enought to catch while my right foot continued to go backwards. Before I even knew I was falling I done fell. The moving tread tore up my right shin and I got a friction burn a little bit larger than a quarter (US) on the palm of my right hand. the burn then blisted up to be about 1/4" high with fluid. While the leg stings/hurts the hand is the worse as it is likely going to keep me away from tools for a while, or at least from using them. Hard to hold a hand drill or hnd plane.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hope everyone has a wonderful and as painless a day as possible.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Jeff,

I may have my head screwed on backwards (which wouldn't be the first time).... they outfit is called schaefer rolls and they're in NH. The guy told me 3-1/2 tenths….. which I interpreted as .00035". If I understanding things correctly, you're referencing a tolerance of .0003", so they are holding a slightly looser tolerance, but over a very long roll. I'm probably way out of my depth hear…. what I really should have said was "wow" they do incredible precision work. :^) I designed a 30' long crate for them to ship a 4,000 lb. roller that had to be re-rubbered, due to damage in shipping.

Cool photo's Marty. I'll bet the Skipper of that one didn't get promoted :^O

Reloading is the only way I can really afford to shoot William. I haven't bought factory ammo in years. But I only reload for myself, as I don't want my mistake blowing somebody else's face up on my conscience. Like him or hate him, the undisputable fact is that Obama and company has created a run on firearms and ammo. and gun permits like never b4 seen. In my mind, that speaks volumes about how the average Joe feels about gun controll.

Happy trails gents… 
Matt


----------



## Kreegan

I doubt I will end up going to the hand tool event. The more addicted to turning I've got, the less interested I am in flatwork. I need some t-track from Rockler and perhaps some jig fixtures. So not too much gum money gone, Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Rumor is the boat is from the civil war era…..


----------



## ssnvet

civil war era

don't you mean the "war of northern aggression" :^)

That's what they called it when I was stationed in Charleston, way back in the day.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey William,

Check out these chucks from Grizzly. I got them both in the mail yesterday. I'm pretty impressed with them so far. The keyed one is a clone of the Vicmarc VM100. I ordered the Vicmarc step jaws and they fit it perfectly.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Wood-Chuck-1-x-8-TPI/H6265
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Chuck-For-Round-Pieces-1-x-8-TPI/G8784


----------



## DS

wood lurk


----------



## bandit571

Nice when a pair drop by for a visit









Sitting in the window seat, beside my computer desk. One MIGHT take a big bite


----------



## bandit571

"Bone Cracker" got things "Adjusted" in three spots with pinched nerves. last less than a day. $75 for the first visit, $40 after that, CASH!

I think I will look elsewhere! Now where is that bottle of Doctor Feelgood?


----------



## superdav721

New video.
http://chiselandforge.com/uncategorized/chad-stanton-thanks/


----------



## HamS

Well, nothing critical is wrong, no evidence of kidney stones or anything else serious. They prescribed muscle relaxers and rest. I think that the boys may have to finish hanging the last three drywall sheets.


----------



## Bagtown

Great video Dave, and nice bench dog.


----------



## JL7

Man - a busy day around here…..

Good to hear from you Mike…...sounds like you are getting into your new routine…..I too am looking forward to the thaw! It's above freezing today, so there is hope….....

Hope everyone is feeling better, Ham and Rob included…....

Thanks for the finishing tips Andy…..will be experimenting tonight…...

Bandit and Rich got new toys, Sandra as well…..William is in tears…...must have been something nice…....William doesn't seem like the cryin' kind..

Matt - you are correct…...3-1/2 tenths would be slang for .00035 (or 3-1/2 ten thousandths of an inch) Doesn't matter what they are actually holding, it's an impressive task….and building a 30" shipping crate ain't no small potatoes….wow…...

Rex - good you got your humor going and that hasn't slowed down a bit…..

Welcome to Scotsman9 and Cedarmoose…....hang on for the ride…...

Scotsman - like Randy said…..nice shop space there my friend…......looks like we have an east coast gathering spot for the crew…..


----------



## JL7

Gene - I am curious to see the oyster project….?!

Gotta check out Dave's latest post….


----------



## JL7

Great video Dave…...you forgot to dance. But you're gettin' pretty good at the dogs…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - where you at?? Is that your cruise liner burning on the shore?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Gene01

Oyster peek.


----------



## Gene01

Here's some of what I started with. NASTY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lots of posts to read & a video on top of that….
So much for dinner, readin' & watchin' done used up all of my break!!!

A friend stopped over with a board he needed cut & shaped. Nothing special, just a "platform" for cargo bags for his motorcycle. It just required a few holes with a fostner bit for inside corners, a couple of outside curves on the BS and then onto the OSS. We then went to lunch, where I refused to let him buy my lunch. It was nice to be able to help him out.

However, the wood working and lunch did take time away from my "Red Green" HF 2HP DC reconfabricationing & Thien Top Hat & Tails install. Thankfully, I was able to complete it all. So I am behind as I was unable to run any ducting today. Perhaps tonight!!!


----------



## JL7

Very cool Gene…..you've got some incredible vision there….seeing those oysters within those tangled branches….should be good….

Randy - that's it….....all this shop time AND you're turning down the free lunch….....hopeless.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Yes, I'm hapless, err hopeless!
Well, maybe both!!!

Union break,
Store Run,
Duct run….


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has been busy









Turning some rustiness and cracked up parts (the frog has that)









into a millers falls "V" line #4. As for the frog?









I see a tube of JB Weld in the future…..

Just a $9 plane….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm in Gulf Shores Alabama…..

Gene, Those look a bit more crunchy then the Oysters I had for lunch…..

bandit, Put a little Elmer's on it…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - say hi to my buddy Roscoe when you're there…...


----------



## JL7

Cutting Andy a little slack today…..

This is on the verge of hitting the top 3…...


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Jeff. I was just fixin to do that.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Not vision. Just curiosity and boredom.

Marty,
They are a bit crunchy and taste ugly. I envy you! Love Gulf Coast oysters. On the half shell with horseradish or Habanero sauce….and a cold bottle of Abita.


----------



## DS

Andy, that's a sweeeet looking box! Way to go!


----------



## JL7

Cool shop post here....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check it out.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Thanks for the links Rich. If I ever get in the market for another chuck, I'll keep those in mind. Currently, I like my econochuck from PSI. I got it used when I bought my first lathe. It's always done what I want and I get by with just the one. However, if I ever get good enough to sell some of my work to free up some cash flow, it would be nice to have dedicated chucks for each set of jaws, maybe one to use with nothing but the cole jaws. A lot of things would be nice, but a second (or 3rd or 4th?) chuck is kinda far down on the list right now.

My back was hurting today I I done little to nothing. I turned a spinning top for my boys. I forgot to get a photo before they had spun it under a table. It's the table that has probably 800-1000 pounds of wood stack on a lower shelf an no room to fit your hand under it, so it'll probably stay there a while.

I don't have permission to tell who done this, but I got a PM yesterday that a fellow Lumberjock was sending my an online gift card to help get me started with some pen turning supplies so I can turn better quality pens than what I've been doing. I won't go into the details of everything the PM said, but the point is they were sending me a gift card. 
Now, this may not seem like much from a friend, but this is from someone who is basically a stranger. I was appreciative, but didn't think much of it until I opened my email this morning. I had thought it would be enough to get a couple of pen kits. It was enough for me to get a mandrel and a starter package to get me a real good start. It was more than I would expect a friend to do, much less someone I hardly know. It kind of floored me.
So, I gotta watch a SuperDave production video and then head on over to Penn State website and figure out which pens I'm going to make. There are so many to choose from.


----------



## JL7

William…..that's cool.

Gene - curiously and boredom can make some interesting stuff…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Iffn ya wanna have a big St. Pat's day on Sunday… git yerself 2 fifths on Saturday…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Enjoyed the vid. Those hold down thingys are pretty fancy. I saw those other hold downs you made on CL tonight for $100 a pair!!! Also proud to see that you "hot rasp" properly. Drives me nuts to see someone running a file or rasp back and forth over the steel!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

William,
I'm happy for you! The gift card will surely get you off to a good start turning some "real" pens. Not that what you did wasn't nice, but ya knowz whatz I meenz!!! Good for you!!!

Marty,
Ya got waaaay toooo muuuuch time on your hands!!!

Jeff,
Same goes for you!!!

Andy,
Nice box! It ain't no X-Box…..
& that's a good thing!!!

Gene,
I'll take the "Gulf Coast" oysters any day….
Over "Rocky Mountain" oysters!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No real duct work progress tonight. Well, I did cut a 4" hole in the wall. That has one piece of ducting through it!!!
Now all I have to do is….
Connect it to the Thien Top Hat & all my machines!!! Should be easy peazy!!!

Tomorrow, I have to work the "real" job!
Not salting….
Not plowing….
Not snowblowing….
Not shoveling….
I have to repair a stone retaining wall.
It seems my boss, backed up his dump truck into the wall…
Now I get to fix the wall!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

almost a 100 post but read thur them this is a great bunch of misfits here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William there's some good folk still in this old hard a#& world

Andy great bullet box ,when i get to the box build i know who to call you have got it down to a T

Marty soundy loke your having a good time in Alabama


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Nice of you to drop in!

Since I'm about to pass out….
It is up to you to clean up the "Stumpy Saloon" and shut off the lights….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy sounds like you may get stoned tomorrow 

Jeff that other Jeff had a nice shop

welcome to the new faces around here it a crazy bunch here except me im just little out there Welcome to Scotsman9 and Cedarmoose

Rex glad to hear your getting some shop time and getting that sharp ass wit going

David we need ti hear from ya we do love ya brother

Gene you know how to do it right half shell with horseradish sauce….and a cold bottle of beer

DY …OUCH


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nite Randy
been building benches got a arts and craft show coming up in april and was tring to get a little inventor built up but my daughter put some pics on the net here locally and they are buying them up ,its a good thing thou as i am broke and needed the money just keeping me a bit busy , more like work now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave got to go check out your new video, i went to lumber mill today nothing but ceader ton and ton of it got a lot of cull he said i could have all it i wanted 2'' and wider board ever where ,got some large slabs just be a while for them to dry got to get my trailer and load up


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

I just laid in bed this morning, For what I paid that doc it was sound advice. Of course it doesn't get me any closer to out of the kitchen and back to the shop but the back felt a lot better with the rest.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham

Glad to hear you're being a good patient. Frustrating as all get out to be idle when it's not your nature, but hang in there.

Been working on this









Never used/held a plane in my life. Trying to learn.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Checked out last night's posts. The workshop posted is amazing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This should be good for a morning chuckle. If this doesn't make you smile, have another coffee!


----------



## Momcanfixit

BTW, how do you post video such as youtube and have the screenshot appear, and not just the link?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' Sandra & others,

I wonder if the kid was laughing because those were the foreclosure papers???

Sandra, you want to "embed" the video. Click on share, click on "embed", copy the "embed code", go to destination websitse and paste the "embed code". I pretty sure that is how it is done!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, the boss just called. I have to be at work at 10:00am, probably work until noon! I hate these long work days!!!


----------



## superdav721

Andy my Dad would have whopped my butt if I didn't. Thank you sir.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Open the video in youtube, under the screen you will see share, under that you will see embed under embed you will copy and paste here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning fella limberjerks!
I hope all is well this morning. 
I mosied on over to the PSI website last night where I spent about three and a half hours.
I never realized how hard it would be to pick what to get when there are so many pen kits to choose from.
I wound up getting a mandrel, which I have to have to properly turn those pens, 
Some extra bushings, since all the videos and advice I see tells you too, and they're cheap, so no need not to have a few extras,
And thirty eight pen kits. 
Now I just have that hard task of waiting patiently while they come in the mail.
And ya'll no have have no patience at all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.

Had some shop time yesterday, worked on the usual stuff until I seemed to be aching all over, so I got back to the house ….. and crashed.
Today starts my 21 day "chemo" cycle, got to go get tests and blood work done today, then Chemo tomorrow and then that dreaded shot on Monday, then the Podiatrist on Tuesday to see about the nerve damage to my feet. It's going to be a jolly few days folks, so I just don't know if I will get to the shop much, it's wait and see time.

Isn't it great to have new faces join our little troupe of idiots and misfits? Give us your …......etc., etc.

Ham, take the bed rest, so glad no bad things found except old age denial.

Sandra (mine) came down to the shop yesterday wondering if I was OK, and her words to me started with " Well, after all this time I expected you to have made a couple of projects, yet the place is still a mess" .....Hmmmm.
I scene was not nice, I went "besrek" - that's Super berserk in London slang, almost "threw a Thrombie" - S. African slang, and to say I was pissed is a massive understatement. I was VERY upset and won't publish my responses, although our neighbors in the rest of the county could tell you.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I know you.
You're a lot like me.
You got your butt whipped by your Dad every day anyway.

I used to get so many whippings that, on the rare occassion, it was found out somehow that I wasn't at fault,
I was told it didn't matter, because I'd done something without getting caught that day anyway.

And yes, I needed and deserved every single one of those butt whippings.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear that Rex.
Anyone who has never had to do it thinks it all goes quickly without a hitch.
Lisa once made a comment that I was taking too long in the shop on something, that she was wondering what was the problem.
I made the suggestion that I sell all the tools, close up the shop, and start back to taking care of her house again.
I never heard another peep about me taking too long to complete anything.
The last thing she wants is for me to be in the house messing with stuff day in and day out.


----------



## Gene01

Good morning all.
Andy,
It's been said before but that is one really nice box. Accolades are well deserved.

Dave, 
Great video. Thanks for taking the time to make these interesting videos. Nice thing you did for Chad. Good looking dog. That ain't no wimpy Spaniel. That be a PIT BULL! BTW, that's a beautiful job on that tote.

Randy, 
Sounds like it's getting warmer over there. Time to switch hats? You got a stone mason's hat? Don't need no union card if you got the hat.

William,
What a great gift from a stranger….who will be no longer, I'll bet. 
You might try PSI's pen that looks like a bolt action rifle. They went over really well with the guys I gave them to.

eddie,
Let me join you in welcoming Scotsman9 and Cedarmoose. The more, the merrier.
That's great that you sold some benches online! Did your daughter get a commission? Hope you do well at the A&C shows.
There's a place just a few blocks north of the old Ajax Brewery in N.O. that has the very best Gulf oysters I ever ate. I used to eat them with lemon or lime juice until I stopped in that place. They serve them with a little pot of HOT horseradish. I tried it and was hooked.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all,

Another cold morning here.
Just waiting for spring so I can build a bench out in the garage. No heat out there.
Took a walk on a trail here the other day and two very fat deer bolted across the trail about twenty feet in front of me. Jump started my heart a little. Thought maybe I could find a stick or two of deadwood to carve. (I need a sugar spoon), but there's so much snow I didn't find anything. Gonna have to break down and go to a store and see what I can find. I may break down and start using some of the boxwood Jeff sent me.

Rex, any time my wife and I have an incident like you had yesterday, then it's pretty quiet around the house for a day or two cause we both feel pretty lousy about it. Then eventually we kiss and make up. Hope that's what happens at your house too.

William, what's the shipping time like? Patience is a ….. Ahhh never mind…. Tell them to hurry the h3\\ up.

Randy, ten AM eh? That's ruff. Spring is coming…..

Ham it's a good thing you're a patient patient.

Sandra, hope your day goes well.

Well, this being off for a week isn't all its cracked up to be, catching bills up at home leaves me with not much $ to do anything here. I was thinking of dropping in to the SPCA and seeing if they need some help walking dogs or something. I do miss my wife, but I miss my dog too.

Have a day everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Before you know it, you'll have that old Stanley cutting shavings like one of mine









Took me most of an evening…..


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, oysters sound really good right now. I've never had pay these crazy prices for seafood like this before.

Eddie, great news on the sale. Maybe you could borrow your daughters hair dryer and dry some of that cedar. I need to find a sawmill around here. Haven't seen one yet.

Andy, another box to add to the collection. Where do you store all of those works of art?

Jeff, that's some kind of a shop that fellow has. Let's have a get together at his place.


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, that hand plane stuff is a slippery slope, before you know you'll start looking like Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

hey! At least it is only ONE plane, right>>>>

Wait a year or two…









And see how many you need to make a small box









Have fun!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here are my three new toys, I mean tools…

http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/35035


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang!

Sorry to hear you blew a gasket Rex…. I don't know you nearly as well as the rest of the stumpsters, but it sure doesn't sound like "you". You've got some seriously heavy and stressfull stuff going on in life and it sounds like that little comment put you over the top. I hope you can patch things up. Words are like arrows in the hands of an archer…. once you let them go, you can't call them back. I'm hoping one of these days I'll learn to control my tounge better.


----------



## bandit571

Rex: Next time, hand her a broom, and tell her to get busy. And every time she returns to YOUR Dungeon, do the same thing.

Progress reports? Really? I have my "people" trained not to ask them. They pop in to make a suggestion, duck, and then go away.

Now, you know what comes next? Make up to the other half, is what. Might be expensive….....


----------



## DIYaholic

My work day is over….
Lunch break is over….
Time to run some ducting!!!


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Sometimes wives say things like that because they are relieved to find you OK, yet angry that they got worried enough to come check. 
I hope things work out for you both.

Bandit, 
Progress in my shop is measured in veeeery small increments. No one ever asks, any more.


----------



## bandit571

progress in my shop is measured in how much wood is on hand for a project. No wood? No project. Need to slip back out to the old shop, and scarf some more lumber. Used to have a plank that was over 15" wide. I have to look for it, and see what I can make out of it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys, I'm back from my my tests and blood letting appointments.
Sorry I blew a fuse, Sandra said she was sorry and a really stupid remark to make after all the frustrations I was going through burning myself out with the shop. She said it was intended as a joke, BUT I did not see it that way, it hit at just the wrong time and subject. Everything is OK now, I know Sandra made a witty faux pas, all is forgiven, although what ever possessed her to imagine she had wit, I'll never know.  Anyway, I'm that type of person who can blow their stack and then come right back to being normal - well sort of, if you know what I mean. Sandra and I are much bigger than the little bump in the road, although I am wondering, did I let her off to lightly with the Chicken Fried Steak meal offer, or should I have insisted on dessert as well?

Well tomorrow is a full day at the hospital, including Chemo, so that's another day gone, leaving me Saturday and Sunday for the shop, then Monday is Neulasta injection day and Tuesday is Podiatrist appointment. Incidentally when my Oncologist said I needed to see about my feet, I said "Oh, you mean I have to go see a Chiropodist?" to which my doctor said "Who -What". So then I spun an answer. Well over in Europe they call foot doctors Chiropodists because they care for BOTH feet while a Podiatrist only cares for one at a time". The doctor bought it, strike one for me.

Talking of the dreaded shot on Monday, it is a Nealasta shot and hear below are the side effects: I *bolded* some that I get and had last time.

Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction while taking pegfilgrastim (the active ingredient contained in Neulasta) hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.

Stop using pegfilgrastim and call your doctor at once if you have a serious side effect such as:

sudden or severe pain in your left upper stomach spreading up to your shoulder;
*severe dizziness*, *skin rash, or flushing (warmth, redness, or tingly feeling);*
rapid breathing or feeling short of breath;
signs of infection such as fever, chills, sore throat, flu symptoms, *easy bruising or bleeding *(nosebleeds, bleeding gums),* loss of appetite*,* nausea and vomiting*, mouth sores, *unusual weakness*; or
*bruising, swelling, pain, redness*, or a hard lump where the injection was given.
Less serious side effects of pegfilgrastim may include:

bone pain;
*pain in your arms or legs; or bruising, swelling, pain, redness*, or a hard lump where the injection was given.


----------



## HamS

Hang in there Rex. I like the comment about old age denial. I resemble that a bit!


----------



## superdav721

That shows haw much of a real man you are Rex. Its not everybody that can say "I am sorry"


----------



## superdav721

We bought teh wife a New used car. I am broke.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good luck Rex! I hope the side effects don't rear their head as bad as last time!!!

Dave,
Why didn't you just forge a New used car???


----------



## superdav721

Yes I should have. Just couldn't figure out forging air bags.


----------



## DIYaholic

No real progress on hanging ducts.

While trying to configure the runs, I made a discovery. The "Y" fittings are designed for flow in the WRONG direction!!! That means the crimped end is inserted into the duct pointing away from the DC. This creates a restriction in air flow and more importantly, a potential clog point for chips. NOT GOOD!!! So, what's a guy to do???

I choose to clamp a metal pipe to a bench and use it as an anvil & pound the crimps flat. Now the "Y" fittings will accept the crimped end of the metal ducts. Proper "Air Traffic Control" (flow) will be attained. No more (really, less potential) traffic jams for chips. Was I being OCD or Anal Retentive???

Dinner is over & so is my break!!!
To the shop…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sometimes ya just have to outsource parts! Try Mylar Balloons!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I terrorized the streets of Florida today. Haven't these people been punished enough???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No shop time today.
Decided it was time to "do a shop" on the car being as it was getting hard to tell the difference of the interiors, besides you never know, I may have a passenger some day.
The trash man had been this morning and left me 3 large trash cans to play with, so I thought it's time for a full car service and detailing.
I checked the oil, it was still there and had not had to have any added since the last oil change, color was clear, so as it was only 8,000 since the last change, I thought I'd leave it for a few thousand more. Tires looked a bit low at the bottom, but were OK at the top of the wheel, still I did put a few lbs in to level the car out. To my amazement I uncovered a lathe on the back seat and an anvil in the trunk, no wonder I've had good traction, although I was getting a bit tired of the night sky.
Many other items were found, including a pack (well with just 2 left) of Dunhill International cigarettes which I have not smoked since 2007, but boy did they taste great. Sandra came out to help and did a great job on scraping off the inside of the windshield, said she always thought it was a tinted windshield, but is wasn't. She also managed to unmask some dials and things on the dashboard that light up at night, hope the glare does no distract me.

So that's what I did today, sorry no shop activity to report, but I could not miss the opportunity to see to the car, after all it's purchase decede is up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll know about the gift card.
Well I got permission, and it was fellow Lumberjock, Doe, that sent it to me. 
I wrote about it in the comment section of my latest blog entry.
I wrote about something else of importance to some people in this thread as well.
I want to know who done it.

I got a package in the mail today.
It was from Penn State.
This confused me greatly since I just ordered my pen kits and all last night.
Somewhere on this site, I talked about eventually getting a thread adapter and live center that I need for my Ridgid lathe. I plan on using it for small turnings, such as pens. 
Someone paid for and had the parts I needed shipped to me.
I just want to know who so I can thank them personally and send them a little something as a token of my appreciation.
With the exception of two other people, all the other poeple who could know my physical address are regulars on the Stumpy thread. 
So who done it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all,

So tired tonight I can hardly type. Dr. said I could up my hours at work, so I worked 6 hrs yesterday (he suggested 3) Today was drive back and forth to town day. Daughter's ortho appt, neighbour to the airport, back to pick daughter up after school activity, home before the bus arrived with offspring #2. Supper, then take #2 to piano, then back to pick him up. (no comments about sissyfying him - he's playing MANLY music!))

I'm either a slow learner, or stupid, not sure which. Got all full of pee and vee and waaaaay overdid it. I've been telling my hubby for about 2 weeks how good I feel, to which he kept saying 'be careful…..'
Everything hurts and the buzzing in my ears is loud tonight. 
He was right, but don't tell him I said so.

Rex, I read a quote that said "A perfect marriage is two imperfect people who don't give up on each other." 
When I have some energy, I may tell you about the toilet paper fight of 1994, or the supper in the garbage fight of 2008.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It wasn't me William!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Randy and Dave.

How's the crying going at your house Pawpaw?


----------



## ssnvet

Dunhill International cigarettes

Didn't take you for a James Bond wanna be Rex :^) Do you like your martinis dry, shaken - not stirred?

I got one of the maintenance mechanics at work to help my bust apart the arbor on my CS rehab. I'm glad I asked for help as the spanner nut was a strange critter and didn't match up with any type of spanner wrench that I'd ever seen.

Time to raid the kitchen, as my oldest is making banana muffins….. which require professional taste testing.

P.S. doe Sir Stumps Alot grace his thread with his most noble presence any more. I got takin' to a fellow Michigander today and am loaded up with more Meeechigan digs for him.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It wasn't me either William, so that's 2 off your list of about 20,000 possibilities.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - well now I NEED a block plane.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Momcanfixit

ssnvet - Stumpy got needlessly dumped on in another thread earlier this week. My guess is he's taking a breather.

COME BACK STUMPY!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The list only consists of a few people. Only a few know my physical address to have it shipped here.

Sandra, how would playing any kind of piano music be "sissyfying him"? There is nothing wrong with boys learning such things. While I do believe too many men these days act too feminine, this is 2013. Boys these days are allowed to do more than play with marbles and tadpoles. Also, girls are allowed to do more than put on makeup and bake.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm Sandra by the way, but I'm sure you figured it out.
My friends call me Sandra, but when I was younger, I was called Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - I agree, although I have to confess to my own bias. Before I had kids, if you told me about an 8 year old boy taking piano lessons, I'd picture little Fauntleroy with a bow tie, pale complexion and allergies.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You said, A perfect marriage is two imperfect people who don't give up on each other.
I disagree.
A perfect marriage is two people crazy enough to tolerate each other.

Ya'll know,
Marriage requires committment.
Then again, so does insanity.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Funny you should say that Sandra, when I was youger they called my *OI*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep William, marriage is a great institution, so when did you get out?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When did I get out?
Marriage?
I have a life sentence.
The institution?
A couple of years ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's the one William, nobody wants to live in an institution.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, that's a pretty accurate description of marriage. We have a mug in the back of the cupboard from our pre-kids days. It says something like "Stress - when the mind overrides the body's basic desire to choke the she#$%t out of someone who desperately deserves it."

When one of us is trying to make amends, we pour coffee in that mug. Usually gets a smile and breaks the cold war. We don't use it often, thankfully.


----------



## JL7

This is like trying to jump on a spinning merry go round…......


----------



## Momcanfixit

When something funny or bad happens during my day, he's still the first person I want to talk to.
(Awwwwww)

Just poured a kahlua and milk. Milk is supposed to be good at bedtime, right?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a great bumper sticker I saw once:
"Revenge is Sweet: Live long enough to become a problem to your kids."


----------



## JL7

William…..I have your address…...but it wasn't me….....it's cool though that you got the new toys…...enjoy them…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Jeff,

I'm in full babble
William's wondering why the world is so nice to him
and Rex is preparing for chemical warfare on his body.

There, you're all caught up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Awwwwwwwww, Sandra you just made 25 Ljs say Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## JL7

Got it…..Sandra …..thanks for the laughs this morning…..the office girls in particular enjoyed it…...we do videos on Thursdays also…..or whenever we don't want to do real work…...ok most any hour of any day at work…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actual bumper sticker on some old ladies car:
"Great Hooker Service, our customers come first"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everyone talking about marrital argument.
Lisa and I have never had one single argument.
We both have a full understanding that the other is too bull headed to make anything worth arguing over.
So when a disagreement arrises, we both get away from each other till we can both think things through.
We talk things out.
The one promise we made long time ago though is to never go to bed with a disagreement unsettled between us.
There has been a few all nighters, but we have always kept that promise.


----------



## JL7

So Rex - good to hear you rebounded today, of course you would…...put the kick a$$ face on for the weekend and plow forward…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, did you mean Plough?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Awwwwwwwwwww Marty's here. Isn't that Special?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta go watch the latest Walking Dead episode.
I'll check in later.


----------



## JL7

I'm a wanker….yes Rex…..I meant Plough….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, is that one of those "can we talk about…" threads in the squatter's section?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, relieved, wankers I can handle, pillocks make me mad.


----------



## JL7

Tax day here Rex…...kind of brutal…..but your gum supply is safe….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, we'll have you speaking proper like wot I do soon


----------



## JL7

Rex….do you speak any Marty?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll check Jeff, but tomorrow is "bevvy of cute nurses day"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Double Awwwwww for William.

In this house, we have gone to bed mad at each other. This songs sums it up nicely. Always loved the lyrics.
Canadian singer.

!



!

Thanks for the help Marty, I can now imbed video.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, sorry no Marty. I only speak languages using my mouth and tongue (not Tung)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Although I did try semaphore once but got flagged for it.


----------



## JL7

Uh oh…..Sandra knows how to post vids now….....good one…......

Look out Marty…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I taught her everything I know. I'm exhausted now…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well gents, I'm signing off. Nighty-night. 
Good luck tomorrow Rex. As to the nurses, remember - it's a fine line between friendly and dirty old man


----------



## boxcarmarty

GoodNight Sandra


----------



## JL7

Sandra…...don't leave me alone here with Marty….....


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

So Marty…....

Wood you say that Randy is currently in the basement pounding his pipe (well …. duct) into the proper shape….?


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's an image that'll keep me awake all night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That baby vid made the rounds at my daughter's clinic and everyone loved it. My newest granddaughter wasn't impressed with the paper ripping though. Maybe too young still.

Bagtown, Box storage is becoming a real problem here. If I don't get any sold, they may have to go live in the hay barn. My wife said: "NO MORE BOXES IN THE HOUSE!"

William, Wasn't me either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's William looking for???


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - that's another #1 box you got there….congrats…..I really like that sycamore….don't see that around here….


----------



## JL7

He's looking for whoever sent him some PSI stuff in the mail….....


----------



## JL7

The evidence is pointing toward Marty at this point…....


----------



## Bagtown

Awwwwwwwww…


----------



## Bagtown

Remind me sometime and I'll tell you about the great 1992 pillow fight in Montana, or the laundry fight of 1986.


----------



## Kreegan

Evening Nubbers! I'm playing with my new Google Nexus 7 tablet. My old one got dropped and broken. This one is smaller but nice. We're supposed to get snow overnight tonight and then again Sunday night. Blah…


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags…..I'm paying for saying the word "thaw" yesterday…...it snowed this morning and is suppose to snow for the next several days….....and I saw an idiot on a crotch rocket on my drive home from work…...nothing but salt, sand, ice and wet on the road…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

HaHa, Why me Jeff???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was in another state (of mind) at the time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Try and keep that white stuff up there. I need to get home sometime…..


----------



## JL7

Maybe it was Rich…....or Bags…...or maybe it WAS Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I vote for eddie…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…..it could be Eddie…...or super electric Dave…...probably not Randy, cause he doesn't even eat anymore….I bet it's Marty…...


----------



## ssnvet

I don't get why people dump on Stumpy

The guys funny (to guys like me who drink domestic beer at least), he actually does woodworking (as opposed to just talking about it).

Yah, he sells plans…. for a whopping $5… so he can pay for the band width it takes to give away all the free videos.

O.K. if Stumpy's not your cup of tea, move on…. live and let live….

Stumps… you have our permission to sick Randy on your critics…. Let's see how they like a new set of broken legs (table legs of course) :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, Who's legs are we breaking Vet???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Even when he's not commenting… he's around… watching you… reading your posts… drinking cold ones…


----------



## DIYaholic

71 freakin' posts!!!! I ain't got time to read them.

Just stopped in for a check up & you folks are jabbering up a storm!!!

Ducting is progressing. Slow but, steady. I won't have it done to night, nor tomorrow, but it will be usable at the critical locations.

Gotta run….
Duct work that is…...


----------



## gfadvm

Who trashed Stumpy? I must have missed it. We WILL retaliate!

Jeff, 75 degrees here today and 85 predicted for tomorrow! I know you want to know about my saw's dietary intake: fed him some nice mulberry today!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - thanks for the temp update….. We got a bit more winter here it looks…...

I've never fed the saw mulberry either…..sounds like a tasty treat…...I got both saws plus every other horizontal surface in the shop covered in maple parts is various phases of finish. I need to learn patience while finishing…...this is not easy for me….I have learned a lesson here….furniture is not my bag, or least not unless I can figure out how to deal with it…...Can't make dust whilst finishing….

I really like making dust the best….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I think it was PoopieKat


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I watched two episodes.
I didn't realize I had missed two episodes.
I stay behind on everything that does not happen in my wood shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Poopiecat bashed me?

Unleash HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL!

Just kidding.

I wise man once sang… "let it be, oh let it be…"


----------



## superdav721

Sandra. She only cries when her diaper needs changing and she gets a bath.
Now I cried today when I dropped $10000 bucks on a car.


----------



## superdav721

This is the mood I am in.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Kreegan




----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, just remember this pearl of wisdom:

"Arguing on the internet is like running at the special olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

115 post thats a lot of reading but did make it thur

William you can take me off the list it wasnt me im as broke as you are , there are a lot of good people around and you are one of them my friend blessing happen all the time

thanks Marty for the vote but money funny here i been laughing every time i look in my wallet 

all you married people you are blessed to have a mate but it takes a lot of commettement and love to work thur all the highs and lows , i been married 2 and 1/2 times i know the last one went to get a chess burger and never did make it back and i really did love her they were good cheese burgers

Rich i loved that

Rex you should of took Sandra to Pop Eyes i know i been married more time that you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

randy here my dust do hickey but it will collasp the can if the hose get stopped up one day i will have to get a real system


----------



## DIYaholic

I have 1/2 the ducting run. I needed to do it in a discombobulated order. There are several obstacles that have to be worked around, so I started with those runs. The second half SHOULD go much faster. That will be tomorrow morning, Unless the boss calls and needs more of his plow damage repaired!!!

I gotta go get caught up on posts!!! I should return in a week or two!!! ;^)
BRB….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave sweet tune ,first time to hear him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy sounds like summer is getting close at least yall did get a little rain this winter

Jeff got my that saw hanging up above my table with my dove tail stuff sometimes when working on the benchs i see it and it a reminder i got to slow down and learn thing that i want to make ,but the books says there is a time and a season for every thing and right now i got to make hay while its day light , but dont think i have forgot one day you will see some hand cut dove tails ,just so far the ones ive cut look like they may have a little bird shot in the tails


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
IT WASN"T ME!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Took a while, I'm all caught up on LJs….
Cold One's have run dry….
It's getting late, 1:30am….
Sleep is now needed….
Ducts in the AM….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

If anyone is awake this early, any thoughts on this:

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Assorted-hand-planes-W0QQAdIdZ462268394

Looks like a spokeshave to the right of the planes. Might be worth a look?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Just dropped in to say Hi as I am about to leave for my chemo day at the hospital. Reckon I'll be back late afternoon, so you'll have to steer the ship until this evening.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good luck Rex. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: The two on the top shelf might be worth a go, for that much. The rest,......eh….Too high for me.


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday Gang….........

Sandra - you need input from the galoots on that on!

Eddie - that is a really cool shop photo…..the lighting is great…....and the cheese burger story is sadly funny….

Randy - wake up! You've got ducts to run…...

Rex - may you be blessed with cute nurses today…....carry on.

Everyone - hope you have a great day…...gotta earn Rex some gum and then maybe swing by the Lie-Nielson tool event later…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day Sawdust Sniffers,

Rex,
Give my best to the nurses!

Jeff,
I'm awake….
Now what???

Sandra,
I hope you didn't hurt yourself, when you fell…..
We told you it was a slippery slope!!! Yep, your addicted!!!

Bandit,
Don't you refuse to pay anything over $10.00??? ;^)

I'm awaiting the motivational effcts of the coffee to take hold….
That and, I need to finish my chocolate filled croissant….


----------



## bandit571

Why pay more?









When i can get them for $9?

$15 isn't that bad a price, I am just cheap. Maybe that's why I build them Cheap Tables??


----------



## superdav721

coffee


----------



## bandit571

Bed time, been a long night at work…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I see Sandra has now been bitten by the hand plane bug.
Be careful Sandra.
I don't use them much,
But I decided to buy one at a yard sale because it was cheap.
I swore it was the only one I'd ever buy because I'm a power tool guy.
After leanring to sharpen them, and learning the relaxation of making thin shavings,
I now have about twenty planes.
It is a slippery slope,
As I think others have probably already warned you.

Eddie, I made a few of those chairs and liked them.
They didn't sell well around here, but it seems nothing sells well around here.
I have tried cable and all thread to put them together.
What are you using?

Also, looking at Eddies photo made me think of a question.
I'm getting a lot of shadows in my shop.
I think it's just because it's hard to light a huge shop cheaply.
I've considered regular light bulbs instead of the forescents I have now though.
Which is better?

Eddie, you liked the cheesburgers more than the wife?
Don't feel bad.
When I ran my first wife off,
She took the dog.
I missed the dog mostly.
She was a good dog, an alaskan husky.
She acted better and was prettier than the wife.

Good luck at the doctors Rex.
Don't give them too much hell.
You're always in my prayers.

I've been up since around three watching Captain Eddie videos.
It's wood turning in case any of you don't know Captain Eddie Castelin.
Here is a link to his site.
Check him out and watch some of his videos if you have time.
Even if you're not a turner you'll enjoy watching him.
He's a *********************************** from south Lousisana and funny as all gitout.

I think I'm going to lay back down for a short period of time now,
Then try and do something today.
I'm thinking about carrying the boys to the park today.
They want to fly a kite.


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee drunk
Taking day off from work (at least from where I'm employed)
Shop here I come!

As my wife and I try to remember and teach our kids, people fight with and get mad at those/with those we love or care about. If you don't like them or care about them you really don't care what they think so you tend not to get mad at them or fight with them. You avoid them or walk away.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - it's really not that hard to get someone's address

William - you've said in the past you've got a coffee pot in your shop. How do you keep sawdust from getting in your coffee?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You ever gonna get those ducks in a row???

Nice shop eddie…..

Sandra, Good luck on the planes…..

Rex, Leavin' us to steer is good for a ship wreck…..

Mornin' All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rob,
Enjoy your shop time!!!

I'm off to the shop to "get my ducks in a row"!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## Bagtown

Morning All,

Sandra, I must be blind, but I don't see a spoke shave anywhere amongst those planes.
Waitaminut…. I just went back and looked again. You're right. If you were to buy any of the other planes, then I'd offer a fin for the spoke shave. Of course, being as you live in river paddling country, one of my favourite projects to make are canoe paddles. You get to use a spoke shave a lot. Here's a link to my three part blog on making paddles.
Making paddles is one of the most satisfying things I've ever made. And no square corners or flat surfaces to worry about. It's one of those, if it feels right, then it's right, sort of projects.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I'll be thinking of you today. Grin and bear it. And don't worry about steering, Marty took some pictures just the other day of how not to steer the ship.

Randy, are you carving decoys now? Maybe grow your face long and start making duck calls, then you could move down south and get a tv show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Bags, good to see you!
What do you mean "no square corners or flat surfaces"!!!
NONE of my projects have those….
Even those that should!!!

My shop time has been put on hold! The boss needs me to transport a trailer for brake repair & inspection. 
There goes my morning!!!

Well, I'll be "On the road again"....


----------



## Bagtown

Man, it's just cold out this morning. -26C last night. Thats -15F for everyone but Sandra. Had to throw my wool blanket on last night. If this keeps up, it'll be June before I get to build a bench.

Anyone got any cheese?
.
.
.
.
To go with my whining.


----------



## Gene01

Bags, 
Glad you have some time off. It's good to see your posts again. 
Ha..that's what I tell the wife when she complains about this or that. "Wait honey, let me get some cheese for you." 
I'm with Randy. Very few square things in my shop. Most, not straight either, including me.


----------



## ssnvet

LT

:^)


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I ate the whole thing :^O


----------



## DIYaholic

Trailer has been delivered….
Lunch has been eaten….
Dessert needs to be decided upon….
Then off to the shop….


----------



## ssnvet

We have a particular customer at work who's life mission appears to be to make me miserable :^( 
I think they saved up their latest "crisis" for Friday afternoon, in an attempt to mess up my weekend.

It's been a loooooooong week and I think I'm gonna crash as soon as I get home. We've got the new James Bond movie (in your honor Rex) from Net Flix on Wed., but I've been to tired to watch it. Maybe Sat.

I hope to start cleaning up the fence and rails on the CS rehab on Sat. I can't do anything else until the new arbor bearings show up. I guess I could clean up and organize as well.

Happy Trails


----------



## DIYaholic

ssnvet,
Sorry your week was [email protected]!

Your welcome, for a change of scenery, to come to my shop & clean up!!!

S L O O O W progress is being made on the ducting.
Does anyone have an extra hand to lend me…
It seems that two hands is just one too few!!!

I needed a "Union Break", along with a mental one!!!
Now where did my mind go….
So I can tell it to take a break!!!


----------



## JL7

I took the afternoon off work…..yeah….

Swung by the Lie Nielson tool show….had to wipe the drool off my chin several times…...it was gross. Kevin Glen Drake was there again this year…..he makes his own tool line and it's some nice stuff…

I broke down and bought the marking gauge…..here It's cool because it has a fine adjustment built in + I got the scoring blade here and they throw in a video….they had show special pricing but still spendy. But it's a lifetime tool and it's sweet.

I'm in the midst of wiping finish on Maple…....and as Randy said…...need a mental break…...where did my mind go…

Randy….I'll get your ducks in a row if you finish the Maple…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sure, I'll handle the maple….
I like "Maple Syrup", Vermont has the BEST!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Just a LITTLE pricey! I like my utility knife!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Randy…...I admit…....I am weak…...but they did knock $10 off and threw in the video…...I've been looking for a good marking knife and almost bought it last year….but too much $$...this year, I just got my taxes done, and Obama is gonna let me have some back, so I re-invested in America…....






Wave the flag…...


----------



## DamnYankee

Updated photo of shadow box. Still need one more item then I can give one last good cleanup and seal it up.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Rob….......You should be proud….....good you got some shop time…..always good.

Gotta run tonight…..see ya'll later…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Nicely done Rob. That will surely be greatly appreciated and treasured for years!!!

It does "hang" on the wall in a kinda "funny" orientation!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Nightly News with Brian Williams & my snewz is over…..
to the shop….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, In my defense, I only wrecked the ship once…..

Jeff, I can't believe you bought a marking gauge instead of making one. You've disappointed us all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had lunch at the Derailed Diner today. That was very interesting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also went to Bass Pro Shop to look around. Say HI to Mom…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Awwwwwwwww, Marty


----------



## gfadvm

Bags- 84 degrees F here today!

Jeff- Lee Greenwood is a class act. Thanks. How's the wiping going?

Marty- Did ya have grits? Hi Mom! Bass Pro but not Grizzly?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Make sure the roads are clear, I'll be headin' north in the morning…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got an email from Woodcraft, here's the heading;

*"Do You Have the Wood for Your Next Project? We do."*

So I replied to it; "You Bastards."

Yes folks I am back home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi Mom!!!

Shop is closed up….
Pizza ordered….
Cold ones flowing….
Dreading an AM salting run….

Cold ones low!!!
STORE RUN!!!
BRB….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'm in Alabama now, not Missouri…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I can't believe they took your wood…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Bass Pro in Alabama (forgot about that). How bout the grits?

"Bullet" has a brother in the works…...stay tuned.

I gotta check on David. Been a long time since he's been here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No grits, Had country fried steak, smashed taters and gravy, turnip greens, and corn bread. Oh, and don't forget the bread puddin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't wait to see bullet's brother. Can we name him blade???


----------



## Bagtown

Hi Mom.


----------



## superdav721

Nice tool Jeff. That is droolable.
Marty good shot of you and your Mom.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, glad you're home.
Hope the day went well.
Tell us about the nurses.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mom say's hi to all…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you vacating 'bama voluntarily or the usual eviction???


----------



## DIYaholic

Mom says hi to all? EVEN Rex???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll be making a run for it at first light…..


----------



## Kreegan

Very nice work, Rob!


----------



## boxcarmarty

GPS says 753 miles and 12 hours between here and home…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi all!

Rex, I got that email too! First thought that came to mind was the amount of cash I'd have to pay in customs, fees, taxes etc. That would be danged expensive wood. But thanks for rubbing it in Woodcraft.

Mike- I'll check out that blog. Still plugging away at my workbench. I have my online shopping cart at Lee Valley ready to go with the hardware, but get choked up when I try to hit pay. I keep switching vises between the quick release and the not quick release. 
-26….. ack. That's when the snow gets loud crunchy, your parka gets loud swishy and your nostrils stick together.
Hubby did a work stint in Chesterfield Inlet. He went out running one day and the locals thought he was running away from a polar bear.

Ran some rough birch through the planer today. Love love love watching the grain revealed. I'm glad I decided to redo the 4 stretchers, because the birch is 'purdy'. I didn't think birch lumber would be that hard to find though and I'm NOT looking forward to coming up with the maple I need for the bench top.

I also roughed out the long dado-type groove in the bottom of the leg assembly on my TS. That thing still scares me every time I use it. The 1 3/4 birch was close to being too much for my saw, but with a very slow feed rate, it got done.

Oh Mike - you'd probably know this one - what's a Canadian equivalent to Johnson's paste wax??


----------



## Kreegan

I thought about going to the Lie-Nielsen event, Jeff. Rockler is having a big sale tomorrow though, and we're already going to the Costco that's right there, so…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - nice video and sentiment
Great looking shadow box DY


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I would think whale blubber would be the Canadian equivalent!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
When you go to Rockler….
Don't be afraid to get ME something!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra,

I just bought a can of paste wax, not sure of the brand. I think LV has a paste wax with no silicone, etc. I use a homemade beeswax mix for lots of things. Finished my bench with a BLO, beeswax, turpentine mix. I finish a lot of things that might come into contact with my Grandaughter with a beeswax, grape seed oil mix.

No whale blubber involved.


----------



## Bagtown

Rob, the shadow box looks great. A lot of work involved in that.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That's some fine cuisine (but I'd have to pass on the turnip greens!) Travel safe! Haven't decided what to call Bullet's brother. We may have to have a naming contest. He's gonna be an unusual color!

Sandra- MinWax Paste Wax is basically the same thing as Johnson's. Or whale blubber might work! "Running away from a polar bear"-LMAO


----------



## ssnvet

Nice shadow box!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's another dandy email offer from American Airlines;

*"You Could Win a Trip to Seoul"*

So I forwarded it to Mr Un in the DPRK, cos I think he wants one, but he has a lot of friends who would like to go too. Maybe AA can make him a deal, they pay well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I got myself a 1 LB. can of Ear Wax from the Wood Listener, who whispered it had all natural DNA traceable ingredients, that if used, could easily catch forgeries.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For Mike who's probably had about enough of the g-forsaken cold. And for Randy, who may not be able to find either Mike or Canada on the map…






Hope y'all Americans have a good sense of humour tonight. This is a clip from the show "This Hour has 22 Minutes" Rick Mercer did some hysterically funny skits called "Talking to Americans…."

(Psssst - the capital of Canada is OTTAWA)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

In response to Yank on post #32802
I thought about that someone, anyone, could actually get my address if they tried hard enough. That's why I dropped it. I figure out that if whoever it was wanted to be know, they'd probably have told me. I said thank you and whoever it is knows who they are. I guess I have no choice but to leave it at that.
As for the coffee pot, sawdust provides fiber which keeps my bowel movements regular.
No, seriously, I have a carafe style insulated pot that has a tight lid. Also, I now drink my coffee out of a cup with a lid. 
I did use a regular pot and cup for a long long time. As for how I kept saw dust out? I didn't. When I got this new setup I thought my coffee tasted funny for a while. It did not. It's just that I lost the wooden ingredients.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Evening William.

I was just thinking about your mystery gifter. Do you know any cops, lawyers, judges or costa nostra individuals? They may have known someone who was an LJ and gave them your address.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I try to avoid cops, because I can't afford lawyers to keep judges from throwing my butt in jail with costa nostra individuals. So no, I don't know any of those.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Need to get to bed soon. Our son is in a hockey tournament this weekend, so we'll be schlepping around the rinks for the next two days. He's a goalie, which means we have to keep the money tree in the back yard well fertilized.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ahh, fantastic video Sandra… typical Brit Wind-ups which most Americans don't get….......super.

Notice that Jerry Springer, a Brit, born and raised in Bethnal Green, London, had a comeback…....still a Brit at heart.

No disrespect by this half breed to my full blooded american bro's, it's just a different type of humor - spelled humour.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, funny you should say that about hockey, there is a horse hockey kicking tournament here in Texas this weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think your type of hockey stinks more Rex. Probably costs less though…


----------



## Momcanfixit

With any luck, we'll go to Tim Horton's and pick up coffee before the first game….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, that's officially it for me tonight.

Mamabear is off to hibernate.

Nite all


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Great video!
When did Canananananda get television???
I occasionally watch the "Mercer Report", he's funny!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, the rough part is finding another pair of jeans that looked lived in to wear when you have to take the pair off that you cleaned your boot pointed toes by wiping then on the back of each leg.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off to watch a movie….may not be back.

Today's results:
PSA went up 2 points.
Talked to doc at length about my episodes with the after shot.
Had my chemo session.
Nurses were few, but fun.
Got hone about 5 pm.
Long day.
Tired, Hungry. 
Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Sandra.

Rex,
You say you are "randy"....
I guess "dirty old men" need lovin' too!!!
Good night, Rex.


----------



## JL7

Sorry to swoop in so late….

This one's for Marty in Alabama….


----------



## JL7

For the outlaws….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great song Jeff love Alabama its one of the greatest states in the union loved it there and have always wanted to return got to see all them together at a music 3 day festival here all three were great
heres a bad one


----------



## JL7

Waylon….

Andy…by request…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now tomorrow….
I need to do a 5:00am salting run….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Right on Eddie…..great tribute…..

Nite Randy…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…Willie and Ray…......got another?

Edit - you switched it to Steve Earle…....still cool…...


----------



## JL7

Ray Charles….


----------



## JL7

Closing it down….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm sitting in my truck, waiting for the salt company to open….
This is exciting!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. Need coffee.
Off to the rink for another hockey game. No shop time today, but it will be a good day with the family.

S


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## bandit571

marnin' to ye…just got off work. Time for a nice, quiet nap. Then, maybe a few Mountain Dews for a wake up?

Rex: Top of the moarning to ye… ( I think you know the rest of the greeting.)

"And, may the road raise up to me ye…."


----------



## superdav721

I woke up to my grandson peeing in my bed.
I need coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Just got a forged scribe from Dave B. It's a beauty and SHARP, too.
This is one tool I'll be sure to put in my will. 
Not often one gets an opportunity to own and use a truly hand forged tool, especially one with an edge.
I'm impressed and grateful. 
Thanks Dave! Some $$ on the way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Drum sander is coming along nicely. You guys are going to like this one… I think….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am so excited this morning.
The company Lisa works for FINALLY hired someone for the Jackson site.
She left for work this morning and was back home by eight.
She will now go back to her regular scheduled shift.
The overtime was helping around here,
But it will be MUCH more pleasant to have my wife home a couple of days a week.
Since she's home, I decided not to go to the shop today.
The weather is pretty.
I'm feeling pretty fair.
We're going to the Vicksburg National Military Park today.
Maybe go to the Cairo exhibit.
Ya'll have a great day.
I know I will.
My wife is home for the weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Got up late this morning, probably from my long day yesterday, but I am feeling ok and will get some shop time today carrying on the build and re-arrangement with the static shelving I'm making. Looks like a nice day, and for tomorrow too, so I'm going to get as much done until I get the Neulasta shot on Monday and the Podiatrist appointment on Tuesday.
Happy for you and Lisa William, It will be good for you both, and what a nice "welcome home" a day off with her will be.
Coffee calls, I do hope you all have a great day at whatever is in your schedule.


----------



## DIYaholic

My salting responsibilities have been completed….
A not so quick trip into the Big Orange store….
Additional duct fittings waiting install….
Nap & a snack are on the agenda first….

Play safe, have fun, enjoy your day!!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene I am glad you like it. I am never happy with my work. Let me know if there are any problems with it.


----------



## Gene01

*Almost*all the oysters are fitted and glued down. It's looking good…not good enough to eat, though. No horseradish in the shop, anyway.

Taking time out from the the not so culinary pursuits to hang a fan for Momma. 
BRB…yeah, right.


----------



## superdav721

Good news William.


----------



## Kreegan

The Rockler sale was nuts. Usually when I go in there, the store has perhaps 5-10 other customers. Today it was over 50. They had 2 lathes setup doing demos on the turning aisle, which is where most of what I wanted to look at was. I got my t-track, a piece of osage orange and some figured maple, then fled that madhouse and went to the Costco madhouse instead. Just grilled and ate some burgers and sweet potato fries, now I'm off to the garage to make a planter or 2. Have a great day all!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rich, Many thanks for the SS donation, I stocked up on gum and a couple of candy bars. I usually hate to go shopping at the weekends anywhere because it takes you forever to park and to get up and down the aisles with people using it as a meeting place for chats and kid abandonment. I'll use an electric invalid cart then, so I can cruise through and should I bump into a meeting in the aisle, I just say, sorry I did not realize you were parked. 
Getting cashed out of a store at the weekend can also be a beard grower, I hate that, especially as I am on chemo and it can be months before I grow hair back.

I prefer to stay at home on weekends, shop online,and make a list of stuff I will have to go to a store to get during the week. I have found that 9 am is a good time to shop at stores, people (even late arrivals) are at work, production moms are getting all the assorted kids up and looking for their food stamp cards, while others don't know it is morning yet, and it's an hour earlier in Mexico.
There's plenty of reserved spaces to park in for actual people who need it up close, and you are in and out of the store with the rest of the day to enjoy.

Just telling you this Rich because I just wanted you to know that your shopping experience *will* get better, just give it time.


----------



## Bagtown

Good to hear William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bags,
Hope you are enjoying your break. Have you thawed out yet? Has your pay check evaporated?

Anyway, hope all is well with you and are getting a little shop together to keep yourself sane.
We all miss you very regular posts, but it just makes the ones you are able to post more valuable.

All the best.


----------



## HamS

Hello folks,

Felling a lot better than I have, better living through quality pharmaceuticals. Been getting the boys (they are 26 and 30 so hardly boys) helping me a bit so progress is still being made.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks Rex,

Glad to see you moving about the day after they poked and prodded you.
Thawed out?.??? H3ll no. It got colder last night. Down to minus 30Celcius, that's -22 in your part of the world.
Waiting for the thaw before I can get a little shop together out in the garage..
While I'm waiting for it to get nicer, I joined the local community centre/gym/pool and started running today. Started the Couch to 5K program. Just ran and walked a bunch. Now I'm at A&W having a burger before I go back for the hot tub.
Burgers and hot tubs…. My kind of exercise program.

Well, done my burger, headed back to soak.

See ya,

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Ham, if you play your cards right they'll be finished muddying and sanding just about the time you can work again.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy and hope all having a good weekend. I'm off for an evening eith my wife.


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over, Mountain Dews consumed (2)

Waiting on vittles to be cooked up.

Base of the Corsair #5 Jack plane ( aka Cyclops) has nice shiny coat of RED paint drying.

Two apron parts have been handplaned to almost the same size. Important that they match each other. Might be a long legged tray stand a-coming up.

Won a Dunlap/ West Germany #5 jack plane. Coming from Paris, OHIO! Looking at two other planes on the bay…

Leg is killing me! All the way to the toes pain. Walk all day, no problem. Sit awhile, and then try to walk? PROBLEMSKI! Scale of 1-10? try 18! Fun times….


----------



## superdav721

Bandit you are one funny dude.


----------



## Kreegan

Got a little window planter mostly done. The silicone I sealed the joints with is curing. It's made of cedar, so not sure if I'll finish it or not. I went overboard and used hand cut dovetails. My dovetailing has improved, but only a little bit.

Glad your wife will be around more, William. PM your address. I have some pen blanks I got on sale at Woodcraft a few months ago you can have.

Try not to freeze, Mike. Hopefully it'll warm up there and here soon.


----------



## bandit571

Vittles are donwed, along with a couple more mountain Dews.

Just won a Millers Falls #9 off the bay. Will be here next week. I have one Stanley for sale on the bay, and another two will soon join it. Trying to keep the herd under control, you know.

Corsiar's Barn Red paint is now dry, and the plane is back in one piece. I think Corsair had things bass Ackwards, colour wise. They had red bases, and black frogs, "Normal" planes had red frogs, and black bases. Ying & Yang going on in my shop??

Looking for some leg stock, for another project. THAT didn't sound right, did it? I'm looking for some leg…...

Oh well, it's whatever gets the wood to the shop….


----------



## JL7

Gene and Dave…..did I miss the pictures on the scribe?? Super Electric Dave Tools should be worth a bundle, good for you Gene…...and the oyster project is sounding interesting…..did you say they were from the Rocky Mountains?

Mike - that is brutal how cold it still is there…..like Rich said, still too cold here…....but not that cold…...

Thanks for the shopping tips there Rex…..and glad I messied the beard grower sale at Rockler today…..can't take the mania…...

Rich - you know we gotta have some pictures of the dovetailed planters….come on!

12oz of home brewed finish has been applied….the second coat was a bit more tolerable than the first…....I kinda screwed up though….I had applied some tinted shellac to some of the curly pieces first and basically the oil finish doesn't want to dry…..I swear I've done this before, but guess not…...lesson learned….


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, you didn't miss the pics. My bad. I'll get one posted.
The oysters were harvested close to the Rockies. Does that count? 
No bulls were harmed, though.
Lots of cattle and hogs raised around here. Can I get any Mountain Oysters? Nope. I was told that the FDA won't allow them to be sold by the grocery stores. I'll bet they end up in something (all beef dogs?) that's sold, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Corsair #5 has a new RED coat









a Dunlap has been tested on a squirrelly piece of old Pine









And I just won a Millers falls #9 plane! Same size as a Stanley #4. But looks a lot like it's smaller relative, the #8









Looks like I'm changing "Brand names' in the shop….


----------



## superdav721

Marty report. He is 20 min from home.


----------



## Gene01

Here's Dave's hand forged scribing knife. 
It's a beauty.


----------



## JL7

Gene / Dave…...that is a sweet little gem there..dual purpose as well….....

Sorry about the lack of oysters there Gene…..sounds like you have developed a taste for them…..never tried them myself…..I had to draw the line at tripe..


----------



## JL7

Bandit - what happens when you buy ALL the planes?


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- That is the greatest song ever written! And a very moving tribute to our fallen service men and women. The bagpipe always makes it more moving to me. Thanks for posting this.

Jeff- Waylon is timeless. Thanks. "Old Yeller" is coming!

Dave- Peeing in yer bed? That'l start yer day out wrong!

Marty- Welcome back

Patron update- He's alive but having dental pain and "not good company".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mmmmmmm, perhaps all the claims about those kosher hot dogs is just a load of balls.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - what was the diet for the TS today?

Well the hot dog story sure lured Rex out of hiding…....where's William?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Be back later. Got to make my weekly Skype call.


----------



## bandit571

I am being selective on the buying of planes. I sell a few to but a few others. Tried doing the Stanley route, liked the Millers Falls one better. Besides, it is FUN to rehab a few planes, just to make them like new again. You might be surprised what IS under all the rust and dirt…









Need to start hoarding some Oak, so I can build another little box….


----------



## superdav721

Andy it did. Got me up at 4:45. Made me so mad I cooked breakfast. I never make breakfast.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents!

Just got the kids settled. It was a long day at the hockey rink. Our 8 year old is a goaltender and that can be a challenging position to play for many reasons. Tonight, a couple of his teammates made a comment about a goal he let in. The coach quickly put them in their place, but it bugged my little man all night and he had a good cry on the way home. It's tough watching him learn the hard lessons. But he loves hockey, so no doubt he'll be raring to go tomorrow morning. The season is over tomorrow. Amen.

Dave - the bed peeing is hysterical. If it were me, I wouldn't be laughing either though.

Hubby is headed out of town for a few days this week - so I'll be doing what any self-respecting LJ would do - making sawdust. Hoping to make some progress on my workbench.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not much was accomplished today. I'm determined to get my ducting done tomorrow!!!

I just checked properties, for tomorrow's AM salting….
ALL are A-OKAY! I won't have to get up at 5:00am!!! I'll be able to get to the shop early and finish my ducting. YEA!!!

Marty,
Now that vaca is over….
When does "WORK" re-start???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie- great video. We live very close to a large military base. My favourite bumper sticker is

"If you don't stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them."


----------



## superdav721

They are going to pottie train that boy or he sleeps in the bathroom!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early to bed tonight. Singing in the morning then off to the rink.

Bonne nuit les gars.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good night, to you too!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What's potty training???
I don't think I've had any!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Potty trained or rubber sheets! 4:45? That sucks!

Jeff- Routing,glueing, and sanding today. Just a few lite snacks for the TS


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all!
I had a GREAT day, and then even felt like a little shop time when I got back.
I'll be typing up a blog about the shop time,
but I will share the other crap here.








This was at the Ohio monument in the Vicksburg National Military Park. I stopped often and rested in between walking and climbing in and out of the truck at different points of interest. Here I took a long break and was just joking around with the boys while Lisa had the camera.








The Cairo Exhibit is always my favorite part of the park. It is fascinating the history behind this vessel. I watched a lot of this being reconstructed when I was a kid. If you know nothing about it, Google the U.S.S. Cairo. 








The park offers plenty of photo ops. Don't I have a beautiful family?








Beautiful scenery to behold while you learn all about the Seige of Vicksburg. I would like to comment that Vicksburg was never taken militarily. Grant realized that the rolling hills made it impossible to take without losing too many men. So he basically backed up, cut off supplies, and starved Vicksburg into surrender. It was writtne many time though that ten years after the end of the war, they were still finding locals in the northern hills of Warren County who would fire upon anyone who approached. Noone had told them the war was over.








The Illinois Monument is my favorite monument.








This is looking out across the inside of the Illinois Monument. Those bronze plaques are listings of every known soldier to fight at the battle of Vicksburg, listed by company, both union and confederate.








This is the center piece of the floor. That is all done in small pieces of tile.








And if you look up while inside the monument, you'll see this architectural marvel. It is wide open at the top, yet rain does not get inside. Don't ask me how, but I can vouch that it doesn't. I've been inside of it in a blinding rain storm before.








We stopped at the Trading Post for chicken for lunch. Then we went to Letournaeu Landing.
You can tell how beautiful the weather is getting here when I take the top off the blazer. It was a very enjoyable day to be riding around in it.








This is my most favorite place in the world. When I can see the Mississippi River, I know I'm home. My family thinks I'm joking. I want my grave to be this river when I die. I was born within sight of this river. I've lived most of my life within site of this river. I'd like to spend eternity here.
















We came here today though for the wind. I picked up my boys some kites a couple of weeks ago on sale and they've been dying to fly them. 
A good time was had by all. I had taken about all I could take though. So we reluctantly had to get back towards home. Then after lying down for a couple of hours, I even made it to the shop today. 
I'll be typing up a blog about my shop adventures in a few, but here's a sneak peek for my buddies.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It does look like a beauty of a day! A great weather day and time well spent with family.

I miss the sun!!! Lack of sun is downer!!!

I'm glad you and the family were able to enjoy the day and the weather!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good looking family William glad you got a day to enjoy all of them


----------



## superdav721

William had a better day than me.
I was able to take my daughter for a motorcycle ride. She hasn't been able to since we found out she was prego.
After 50 miles she was walking a little funny.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Randy.
My latest blog is up.
You need to read it especially for a very important safety tip.
You say you like learning from my mistakes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks ya'll.
It was a joy to have Lisa home. 
Since they put her in Jackson on weekends, between her night shifts during the week, morning on Saturday, evening on Sundays, and then back to nights, I have hardly had any time with her in about two months now. 
I have literally spent more time with her today than I have in the last two months totaled all together. She even had to work twelve hours on our anniversary.
Unless something goes wrong, she's back on a forty hour week schedule for the immediate future.


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like a great day with a great family William.
You are indeed a wealthy man.


----------



## gfadvm

William- Thanks for sharing your outing with us! You do have a beautiful family (and a beautiful sycamore bowl!)

Did ya'll see the post re: Canadian's View Of Terrorists in the coffee shop? GOOD ONE! Sandra probably knows this guy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i really enjoyed the post of yalls visit to the Vicksburg National Military Park been awhile ,but got to go back and spend a day there had forgot how beautiful it was ,and the history of the siege that took place there ,you and the wife have reason to be proud of those kids when i meet them they were very respectful and well mannered .i know what your mean about the river it has a draw to it ,the mighty Mississippi river


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mike good to hear from ya ,glad to see you have thawed out a bit

Rob pray that foot is getting better ;the flag display case looked great ,im sure he was taken by it

Andy i agree that is the greatest song ever written ,to think it was written by a slave trader who must of had a change of mind to write that song


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks guys.
I've overdone it a tad today though.
Had to take extra meds.
I can barely hold my eyes open now.
Good night.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, William.

Bandit is also about done for the day. Got to find something GREEN to wear tomorrow. You all can have that green beer, I will stick with the real Irish Brews. So, see you all tomorrow, and be suren to wear the Green!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sleep well, William!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning slackers & slackettes,
The night crew seems to have not showed up!!!

I know I'm doing ducting, today….
What's everyone else up to!!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends,

Coffee has been imbibed, breakfast had and getting ready to head out to church.

I am a protestant believer, but there are days when it is just appropriate to worship with my brothers and sisters of the Roman Church and today there is a special mass here:

Happy Saint Patirck's Day


----------



## Gene01

William,
You have a wonderful family. And, what a great day you all had. I'm envious. Our boys are grown and we really do miss all the fun and excitement. You and Sandra are blessed. Your kids are doubly blessed to have such great parents.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I miss my older kids as well. Whenever we do something like yesterday, my wife somehow always get to a point where we're sitting and watching the kids play, wishing we still had them all at home. Three of my sons are grown. Only one of them come around on a regular basis. My daughter is at college. She loves us, but between classes and this weeks love of her life, she doesn't have much time. When she is home, her IPad takes most of here time. That's what she does most of her studies on. So even though I can still enjoy some of my younger kids, I also know the pains of missing the grown ones.

If a couple of ya'll hadn't mentioned it, I would have forgotten St. Patrick's Day. I'm sorry, but that is another one I don't celebrate. I am a Heinz 57, with so many nationalities in ym blood line that I can be best described as a mutt, but I have never found any irish in there. Years ago I would have used it as an excuse to drink, but as I've gotten older, I simply don't celebrate holidays that do not apply to me.
I know this seems like me being an @$$, but trust me I'm not, and have good reason. You see, I usually wind up having some sort of argument each year with someone who wants to debate certain Christian holidays, such as Easter and Christmas. Certain people insist on celebrating these holidays for the fun of it, while taking issue with me recognizing them as Christian holidays. I have a right to recognize Christmas as Jesus's birthday and Easter as recognition os his arising. I have no problem with others doing as they wish, but just a problem with them messing with me about my Christian beliefs. That's a whole other story. My point is, for me to celebrate holidays, such as St. Patricks's Day, would be hipocritical of me. So I don't. 
I am glad others have a lot of fun with it though.

Anyway, good morning everyone. 
I am sore this morning and did not sleep well at all. 
I am not complaining though.
I needed that yesterday. 
As much as I love wood working, 
I need to get out of the shop and enjoy myself doing something different from time to time. 
It was good too to go to bed at the same time as Lisa last night too. 
That hasn't been the case in over two months.
I laid awake for about an hour just watching her sleep.
Yea, I know that's mushy.
So shoot me.
I love the woman more now though than the day I married her.

Coffee is on.
Just opened a fresh pack of smokes. 
I gotte go search the web for anything useful.
The useful part should take long.
So I'll check back in in about thrity seconds.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's been 5 minutes!!!

Where are you???


----------



## DIYaholic

Saint Patrick's Day…..
I am half Irish, on my father's side….
This day has taken on many a different form over the course of time.
I remember wishing I were able to "celebrate appropriately"....
Then, once able to "celebrate appropriately", NOT being able to remember it….
I have celebrated in bars, cars, buses, airplanes, you name it….
I have also worked as the bartender on this "sacred" day….
There are tons of stories I could spew, it is best for you to use your imagination….
As these escapades are NOT fit for this thread or website!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning Randy.
I am back.
It didn't take long.
Most of the wood working sites: you know, the things I find important enough to go look at; they don't post much on Sunday mornings. 
It seems like even less this morning.
Maybe green beer makes it harder for them to type.
Or maybe the green beer makes them so we don't want them to try and type.

Ok, you caught me.
I'm too lazy this morning to do much besides go reply on my own blog thread.
Everything else can wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

I now leave the St. Paddy's Day celebrations to the amateurs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Top 'o the monin' to ya, William!

As I said last night….
I'm am bound & determined to complete my duct work today!
With that in mind….
I'm off to the shop….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy

William, I feel much the same way as you do about any holidays religion based, meanings of these dates have been turned into a side show circus and a huge sales drives. These dates were intended for quiet reflection, good deeds, family gatherings and small tasks promoted by whatever religion or faith you belonged to.
The St. Patrick's day is a farce based on stupid notions of green, pots of gold, little people, blarney stone, etc., but not about the actual St. Patrick or why this guy is singled out to have a holiday, after all he is only a patron Saint of Ireland (Eire). So why not a day of for St George, St Andrew, St Michael and all the rest? Ridiculous.

Well, weather forecast good, but showers expected, so I'll get to the shop as soon as I can and try to get back inside the shop lots of stuff I took out yesterday so it does not get rained on - sound familiar? Anyway, I will make some progress, I'll be working on the mid to higher shelves today as I finished another base to the free standing shelves yesterday.

I do hope you all have a nice day, yeah even those that get a high on the green day. So you all be careful, do what this day calls for and be safe, and please smile along the way.


----------



## JL7

Hey William…..cool field trip there yesterday….you have a great looking family and looks like a great way to spend the day…..the Illinois Memorial is quite intriguing..I had to Google it to understand the hole in the roof….one claim is the rush of air from the inside of the structure creates an air barrier that prevents the rain from passing through…..somebody must have figured that out….or they just got lucky!

Rex and Randy…..enjoy the shop time…....I gotta work on coat #3, should be a BLAST!


----------



## Bagtown

Tea.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, that monument is full of interest to me. I will get back one day soon and take even more photos of it. Of course, you probably can tell from the photos I posted last night that it is huge. There is more to discover about it though. It seems everything on it, from the number of steps, to the quotes that encircle it in marble, all have some sort of significance. I don't know if the designer was crazy or brilliant.


----------



## superdav721

Morning.
At the park as well is the only large memorial to the Black Fighting Man in the US.


----------



## Bagtown

One day I'll be planning a trip down there and that park will be on my list.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I'm glad you pointed that out.
The history of black soldiers in the civil war is something often overlooked.
If you look at the photos, text on the markers, and such at the park here though, you'll see almost as many black soliders as you do white. Black soldiers played a major role in a lot of battles, on both sides. 
Some people often forget. We can save the cuases, titles and all the politics for another day. When it got down to it, for a lot of local people, their reasons for fighting came down to their perception of protecting their homes, communities, families, freedoms. Regardless of what the big shots that were higher up on the food chain thought, these guys were just doing what they thought was right. They fought bravely. They fought nobely. They fought valiantly. They didn't care if the guy standing next to them on the battle field was white, black, pink, yellow, or purple.

Bag, if you ever come to Vicksburg, please let me show you around. The park is but one of the many places of interest in this town. We have many homes that are still here from the Civil War, including The Cedar Grove Mansion, where Grant stayed for almost a month. If you want to spend the money, you can even sleep in the same room where Grant did. The room still has the same bedframe. We also have several museums that are not Civil War related. We have the Coca-Cola museum where Coke was first bottle in 1894. The soda fountain where it was served, the machines that first bottled it, it's all still there. We also have a M.V. Mississippi museum now that covers a lot of the Mississippi River history. It is interesting. You can walk for hours on the tug boat and not see everything. I usually wind up exploring the engine room there and miss a lot of the other stuff. Wow, I could go on for hours about Vicksburg. 
Let me just say that I am more than happy to take the time to show anyone around our beautiful city if they ever want to come here. Just let me know when so I can be sure to allow time for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, one more thing before I go.
Bags, when you enter the park, you pay eight dollars per car. Then you travel roads leading to different points of interest. If you read the map/brochure closely, and follow it, it will lead you to following a lot of the same paths as some of the skirmishes that took place here, and you'll be looking at the same countryside that the soldiers did. Often during the summer, they also have other intersting events, like reenactments, and a full demonatration of the cannoneers, their ritual of loading and fireing the cannons, and they actually fire one off. I always love that one. It sets off car alarms over five miles away when they fire it. When you see and hear this, you have to imagine being on a battle field with many of these going off seconds apart from each other for hours at a time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm working on video for Festool. I'm doing a spoof of the Dos Equis commercials about the most interesting man in the world. I wonder if they will even realize that I'm mocking them?


----------



## SquintyPolock

The "Most Interesting Man in the World" and Stumpy Nubs are two of my favorites! The combination of the two may even rival Stewie Griffen!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to all and yours! And, the remains of the day to meself!


----------



## superdav721

Never Stumpy. You mock?


----------



## Kreegan

Looks like a great day, William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I suppose you know that history is one of my most loved pet subjects, and I have visited many sites of great battles - including Vicksburg, but most in other countries. It is interesting to note that the last (I believe) civil war battle was when the Yankees set foot on Texas territory, yes the Yankees got beat to hell by the Texans and surrendered, a short while later, the civil was ended. That's another reason the Texans don't cower to the north.

Battle sites I have visited;
Hastings, the 1066 battles where King Harold was shot in the eye with an arrow and lost the battle to William the Conquerer. There is a very small country town at the site called "Battle" where it took place. Interesting site and many relics.
I have visited so many battle sites where sieges to fortified castles were made on the battles created. The sheer thickness of the castle walls and toughness of the castle is astonishing.

I have visited Roman forts and places where Romans were garrisoned in towns where their buildings and artifacts are still available to see. The Romans were certainly very advanced and had C/H and toilets in their homes even then. In England there are many small and large towns/cities (Colchester, Manchester, Worcester, Leicester - there are many), but do you know that the "ester" part of the name actually means "Roman Garrison"?

I have visited the site in Scotland called Bannockburn where there was a famous battle where King Robert the Bruce (my ancestor) beat the English army. (Anyone who believes the Mel Gibson movie is an idiot.)

I could go on all day, but I'll finish here with the most impressive site. I went to Belgium and visited the Waterloo battle site. At the site there are a number of very small hills (more like mounds) with one larger one in the middle. One that hill stands a round building, and inside there is a painted panorama covering the whole circumference of the interior wall, that shows all of the French forces in every direction in conflict with the British. You can see Napoleon with his generals, fighting from all directions, field cannon, cavalry, hand to hand, - everything, just like it was happening in real time. It is the best site to actually "see" what happened, not imagine what happened, the panorama was painted right after the battle and is known to be very accurate as to how it went.

History is a fascinating subject, you can learn a lot from it, you can find out that we are not as smart as we think we are and some of it we definitely don't want to repeat.


----------



## bandit571

I can see it now….

Final words of the vid, before the fade away….

"Stay BROKE, my friends…..." As Stumpy holds up a green painted tool…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Only two more sections of ducting to go! However, these are in the tightest of confines, with the least amount of "wiggle room" for the ducting or MYSELF!!!

Need to take a break from the shop and update the "Chef's" website. Then lunch will further interupt the great duct running challenge. I WILL have it done today, come H3ll or high water!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So the Irish Space Program decided to send a crew in the rocket to the Sun.
Some English guy pointed out to "Murphy" that it was not possible because the Sun would burn up the crew and the rocket.
Murphy replied, well the Irish can do this, it won't be a problem because we are going at night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Festool response;
Don't get Stumped my friends…............as a hand opens and sawdust flows to the ground.


----------



## bandit571

"Donnel, where be your Trousers?"


----------



## bandit571

"There once was a lad from Nantucket…..."


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
What idiots! Everyone knows that it's dark at night. They are sure to get lost and crash into Mars.


----------



## bandit571

Do not wear anything Green today, except a pair of Kelly Green undershorts. When some Lass pinches you for not wearing the Green, kindly point out the fact that you are, and ask her to "Kiss the Blarney Stones"


----------



## bandit571

How many want to start a row today? Wear Orange, and see what happens..


----------



## bandit571

Nah, they mistake the rings of Saturn for a bar, and head there.

Is there such a thing as a "clean" Limerick? Maybe even a good one?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Careful with the Limericks- this is a PG thread…


----------



## bandit571

Well, that eliminated about 98% of them, right there.

Getting to the point that the Mail Carrier calls out…. "De Plane, boss, De plane!" when walking by my house….


----------



## JL7

Bandit - stick with the death humor…..always accepted here on the stumpy thread…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, it's really William of Orange day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, let him post whatever "humor" he wants, after all it is O'Bandit Day.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, I be a Guld Old Mick


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seems like our half breed Randy is having 40 winks after all that green Guinness. He'll awake looking for that Pot of china.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's green and goes backwards?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes you are Bandit. (give em an old broken plane and they are happy as a Pig in ….)


----------



## DIYaholic

I haven't had a beer yet, today….
But it is early!!!

"Chef's" website updated….
Lunch downed….
Dessert consumed….
Mountain Dew drunkeded….

I'm headed down to the shop for the great duct run challenge!!!

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

Green and goes backwards? Why that be just about any English made car in Ireland.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list is a-coming round. need to re-install a cabinet door in the loo. Need a seat board for a cane Chair i picked a few weeks ago. Everything was there, even the screws for the seat, but NO seat. maybe dave's Training Chair?

There was a carpenter named James
Who had a problem with names
one day he lost his hammer in a swing
and hit someone on his wings
When asked about it, he claimed he was "Framed"


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list is a-coming round. Tis time to use a Stanley #18 block plane, to make a door fit a bit better.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list item #1: Completed. Had a bi-fold door to re-fit into a cabinet. The main question was: WHY so much paint on a door's edge?









This is the before shot. About ten layers, at least, of paint had to go…









After about ten trips with a Jack plane along the edge









After all the paint had left. Wound up doing all four edges, just so this old door would go back in place. Re-locate the hinges to the center line of the two doors. Yes there was tweo of these. Handle re-located to one edge. Pull the handle and the bi-fold then works like new.

As for that Cane Chair? have the plywood blank ready to install on the chair. Then I let the other half pick out a seat pad for it.


----------



## bandit571

Figures, here I be, a-working away, and everyone else be out a-playing in the streets? Had Sausage and fried spuds last night, seemed to be better than Corned Beef & cabbage.

Don't have a single beer in the house, either. A Sober Mic? Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## JL7

I give up Rex…....but I bet it has something to do with too much green beer…...


----------



## JL7

Found some curly maple hiding in there:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, my old Mick, sorry, wrong answer. Try a big sniff to find the answer.
Your St. Paddy's day seems to have been a bummer Bandit, no booze, no party food. Even this Englishman would have shared his Baileys and Jameson with you on this day, Entente Cordiale and all that, Hands across the Sea etc., so life ain't that bad, yer best mate is a Brit.


----------



## Bagtown

Sure is pretty Jeff.


----------



## Bagtown

William, I'll take that offer one of these days.

Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Rex: There was a saying about St. Paddy: "Suren he drove all the snakes out, but he gave the English in their place"

My people left before the Great potatoe Famine Started up. It was when 1/3 of the irish people left home, one third stayed, and one third were buried. Several millions of each. St Paddy's day is a time for all of us Guld Auld Mics to celebrate just being alive. Potatoes, anyone???


----------



## JL7

Thanks Mike…..another storm's a brewin' tonight and tomorrow…...3 days till spring!!

I brewed a batch of the Maloof #2 mixture on the stove today…..used a crude double boiler arrangement….it's 1/3 Tung Oil. 1/3 BLO, and 1/3 Beeswax…...you need to heat it up to melt the wax. Somewhat dangerous….should really do it outside, but it's cold out there…..

Once cooled, it's like thick cream…...










I would like to get 3 or 4 coats of the Maloof #1 (almost done) and then a couple coats of the #2…..










That's the 3rd jar of the #1 mixture I've mixed…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice work Jeff, anxious to learn how your concoctions turn out.

Bags, are you back on call tomorrow? Is the weather getting any better up there? I guess you don't have to do much to get a "cold one" that Stumpy talks so much about.

Bandit, you are just a lovable old romantic Mick Fart, sorry the day may not have been all you wanted, but really it's a good time to reflect and take in the history and laugh at the humor and be at peace with all.

Hope everyone has had a great day with their choice of things, mine although far from what I really wanted it to be was just another step along this road, a step nearer for me to anticipate making a project after so long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's cold up here, I'm just saying…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I did notice that some of you guys have either aquired or have been looking at air sanders. FYI, Grizzly has their air sander on sale:








This 10,000 RPM Random Orbital Sander is self vacuuming and has a 6 hole hook and loop sanding pad. Average air consumption is 2.8-4.5 CFM at an air pressure of 90 PSI. The sander also comes with a 1/4" NPT male quick connect coupling, dust collection bag, wrench and oil. Sander weighs 2.53 lbs.

You can get the hook and loop attachment or the PSA attachment as needed and they also have discs up to 2,000 grit for it.

Just in case anyone may be interested.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So you have arrived back home Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm here but I'm not liking it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It did manage to warm up to 35*.....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry about that Marty, but isn't it good to be home?


----------



## bandit571

Must be, he's sending all the cold air my way.

Three planes for sale on the Bay, two planes heading MY way from the bay.

Since I used my planes on a painted door, now i get to go back down ther, and clean them up.

Rex: One of my misguided relatives saved King Charles I's rear end one year. A Col. Newman held the gates long enough to allow Charlie Stewart to leave town in a hurry. His son, Charlie Stewart the Second, rewarded the old Colonel with a device to add to the family crest, a Porticulis of Gold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went and picked up my schnauzer from my daughter's house this morning. He has reclaimed his spot on the couch and is enjoying some time *without* my granddaughter…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty…..welcome back to reality…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty & reality in the same sentence?


> Jeff, have YOU lost your mind


?

I was trying to hurry with the duct work….
That ain't such a good idea!!!! I was test fitting pieces parts in a veeeery tight corner and got ahead of myself. Now I need to find a way to make final connections in areas I can not reach!!! I was moving along nicely & on the home stretch….
I think I need some corned beef & cabbage….
& BEER!!!

The "Chef" has prepared dinner & I'm abandoning the ducting until tomorrow. I haven't been over there for dinner in several weeks. It's time!!!

The weather forecasters are predicting weather for Tuesday morning into Wednesday or Thursday….
6" - 20" of snow, depending upon elevation!!! NOT looking forward to it!!! WEDNESDAY is supposed to be the first day of SPRING!!!


----------



## superdav721

The gang is all here.


----------



## superdav721

Today's production


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like it's been a busy day here! Me, I've been at the PC all day editing, so I've been reading your comments, but not replying. Now that the video is baking for a few minutes, I can make a few.

Nice inlay *DS*!

*Marty*, my uncle the Yooper bred schnauzer puppies. I hate those things. But since they are dogs, and I have a soft spot for dogs, I allow them to live.

I'm a big history buff too *Rex*, but I haven't been to many battle sites. Just Gettysburg.

The new video will be up shortly. It was a lot of fun to make. Hope you like it!


----------



## HamS

Supposed to be 'Wintry Mix' tonight. That means the drive into the plant tomorrow is nasty.

I wish I could have taken pictures inside St. Patrick's Church today. The altar is all hand carved walnut. It is amazing to see walnut painted, but it is a great Indiana wood. They have wood carvings of the Stations of the Cross all around the church and the pews are solid oak. It is amazing how much wood work is in an old church.


----------



## superdav721

Hurry up Stumpy your fans await.


----------



## Kreegan

In honor of St Patrick's Day, here are some pics from my trip to Dublin a couple of years ago. The interior pics are of Christchurch Cathedral, easily my favorite place there. I took over 150 pics there alone.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's ready! Go leave me a nice comment!


----------



## superdav721

Nice pics Rich


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin good Dave…..

Try this one on…..


----------



## Bagtown

Some nice Stuff Dave.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I want to do a pineapple before I do a basket.
Thanks Bags


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave….I see you're signing the bench dogs now….nice….

Cool pics Rich…....they don't build stuff like that no more…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Hope everyone had a good weekend.
While I am very much of Irish decent (though overall an original American Mutt) I have never celebrated St Patricks Day. Never have gotten into a need to have a reason to act stupid and get drunk …. I can (and in my younger days did) do that any day.
Got in the shop this weekend and worked more on Greased Lightning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Just made it in from the shop long enough to eat and take a bath.
Haven't had a chance to catch up yet.


----------



## superdav721

American Hand from Jon Walley on Vimeo.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to watch some podcasts of Underhill on the computer. It will play for a couple minutes, then stop and reload up another couple of minutes. Stop and starts are driving me back here! My GrandBratSon gets on and watches his stuff all night long, no problemski. Ok, what am I doing wrong?

Makes it rough even to watch a full concert by Alice Cooper, with Orianthi. Of course, IF it freezes up while she is on there…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit it has been slow for me as well. There maybee bigger problems.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has been tired all the live long day. Other than a Honey-do job, haven't done a bleeding thing. Got a new hand plane coming tomorrow, might as well hit the hay, and get rested up for it. Coming in, all the way from Paris…....Ohio.

Nite yall, I'm bushed…..


----------



## gfadvm

"Old Yeller" is coming. Stay tuned.

Niteall.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Just for you O'Bandit:*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*This says it all.*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*For O'Bandit*


----------



## superdav721

Rex is on a role. 
Morning
Crap I gata go back to work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Coffee is on.
Smokes are lit,
Kids are getting ready for school.
All is well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood Mooooooorning Nuuuuuuuuubbers!

This is the calm before the storm….
6"-18" of snow are slated to fall from the sky, between Midnight tonight and late Tuesday. I am soooo over winter. Hopefully this will be the last "storm" of the season.

Dave,
You have fun at work today…..
At least when they "piss on you" there, it ain't literally!!!
Stay "dry" my friend!

William,
What a coincidence, I've got coffee brewing also.
Who'd a thunk it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back in the shop this morning. Life is rough…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
When do you return to "real" work???

First order of business, for me today, is to prepare for the storm….
Salt truck topped off with salt….
Fill up with petrol….
Purchase bottled water, Mountain Dew & snacks….
Oh yeah, get food for the cat….

Perhaps I'll get some work on the ducting done, later this afternoon….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, at nine o'clock last night, I was sitting here at the table with the front door open, letting the breeze blow through the screen door. I was sweating and decided to check the temperature. It was 78 degrees in the house. I got up and turned the air conditioner on a bit to cool it down. 
I thought I'd just rub it in that I turned my air conditioner on last night for about thirty minutes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, are you in your shop up north? Or someone elses shop in Alabama?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll look into it today. I'd say it'll probably be in the next couple of weeks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm in my shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or I will be when I get off my @$$ and go out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to make a note to myself to reset my clocks…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why bother resetting your clocks….
You'll just need to change them again in a few months!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
SHUT UP!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Last nights low was 10 degrees! It has warmed up to 23 and will go up to 30 today!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For two days now I have spent the day in my shop wearing only my jeans and tank top, with the window fan running. 
Also, we've taken the top off the blazer and been riding around in it as a convertible.
I'll bet Dave has even been riding his bike.
The weather has been beautiful in Mississippi.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weather was great all the way home 'til I hit Louisville, then the temps dropped 40 degrees…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
PLEASE send some of that warmth this way….
You can keep the humidity though!!!

I need to motivate and prepare….

Play, work & be SAFE everyone!!!
TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I need to move south of the Ohio river…..


----------



## Gene01

We in AZ have a few things in common with HI. We have tons of beaches…just no water. And we don't have to reset our clocks twice a year. 
Some Indian once opined that DST was like cutting off one end of a blanket and sewing it on the other end. Only the govt. would believe the blanket is longer.
It was in the 70s yesterday here on the mesa. Headed for a cold snap, though. 58 by next Sat. with a low of 27. 
Weather in March, around here, is a crap shoot. 
We had the obligatory corned beef and cabbage yesterday. It was good, but I still prefer Cinco de Mayo fare.
Speaking of salsa, I don't get out much so I may be preaching to the choir here but, I just discovered 505 salsa. Man is it ever good. Not as good as homemade but really good, nonetheless.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- For two days now I've been working in the shop in just my underwear. I hope it warms up in Michigan soon because I'm freezing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, you must be very anxious to get out of skid row.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy visuals not needed.
What up guys,
Get this.
I had taken the Friday off before we left for break. On that day in one of my elementary schools a teacher went to the office bathroom after the children had left. She sat down on the john and about that time a 3 inch water line broke in the wall, behind her. It shot her into the middle of the office, pants still down. They managed to get the door shut and the pressure would not allow them to reopen the door till the water was turned off. And being near a holiday no one was there that new where the valve was. I wished I had that on video. VIRAL!


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a royal flush?

Stumpy: Would that be Stone Cold?


----------



## bandit571

Expecting a package today in the mail. Why is it they take their good old time when they have a package for me? Any other day, they are johnny on the spot, with BILLS of course. But, a box I am looking for? It does not take 4 hours to walk from the Post Office to my place, it is only four blocks away….

Waiting on a second box to BE shipped. "Maybe tomorrow.." the guy says?


> ? "I'm at work" really


?? Ok….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Corned Beef & Cabbage is mandatory (along with several cold ones!!!), on St. O'bliterated Day!!!

STUMPY PLEASE,
NOT while I'm eating!!!

Rex,
Stumpy is stuck in "Skid Row", as no one else will have him.
Well, except us of course….
Which begs the question; WHY???

Dave,
That gives new meaning to the term "Wet Wipes"!!!

Bandit,
Good things ALSO come to those that….
ARE impatient!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Preparations for the coming storm are complete….
After lunch, the bossman & I will be discussing the neccessary preparations for the coming season.
Gotz ta be prepareded!!!


----------



## bandit571

Woke up this morning to an ICE Storm! 2 hour delays for the schools! Went back to bed, woke up later, no ice in sight. Must be hiding out there with the Mail man.

Skid Row is for wimps, go out there as a Regimental Guy! ( Rex knows all about that term….)


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
A bidet with a 3" stream?
At 19 years of age and fresh off the farm, the AF saw fit to send me TDY to Madrid. Twas the first time in Europe for me. We were staying in the Madrid Hilton. (Yeah, I know, tough duty). Before we left the states, I had taken delivery of a new tailored 3 piece suit. Had showered and put the suit on for a night on the town. Decided I should relieve myself before heading out. Went into the toilet room and saw two toilets! Stepped up to the one closest to the door and did my thing. Reached down to flush and …..well you know the rest. Didn't get to wear my new suit that night! My first introduction to a bidet.


----------



## Gene01

Oysters are all glued down. Edges trimmed. Mesquite sticks added to each edge. Now they are drying. Next step is to level everything with a router plane. Don't dare to put it through the planer.
After leveling, the voids can be filled with turquoise and epoxy. Then sanded, and finally, the 45s can be cut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I'm thinkin' that Madrid experience, had you more than just "wet behind the ears"!!!


----------



## ssnvet

William- For two days now I've been working in the shop in just my underwear.

Mental image virus has infected the hard drive in my head…. excuse me while I go heave…. ;^)

Not that there's anything wrong with that :^O

Fortunately I just caught up on Stumpy's vids the other night and have time to forget this image b4 I see another.

Dual Clear-Views in a 400 sf shop? Did you have to put a chin strap on all of your hats??


----------



## DS

Stumpy, no pictures means it didn't happen.

(Please, tell me it didn't happen!)


----------



## bandit571

Dunlap plane has arrived! And a Mystery as well. It also has a York Pitched frog! In a Jack plane????

I think I will take my Regimental Rear end down to the shop. Time to check out this Mystery Plane…..









And, lose that red paint on the handles….


----------



## bandit571

Guess I will have to post again?


----------



## DS

Gene, I still get to set my clocks twice a year because I have those radio controlled "atomic" clocks and they just assume DST and I have to change them back. 
(I always have to find a non-radio controlled clock to confirm I didn't just lose track of time, or, maybe just going crazy.)


----------



## DS

High eighties in Phoenix today. 
I spent the weekend doing yardwork then went swimming in the pool. It was nice… and heated-that might be cheating, but it was 91F outside.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
BITE ME!!!


----------



## Gene01

OK DS, now tell 'em why we need gloves to drive in Phoenix in July, and why you don't dare buckle up if you have a bare midriff. 
Phoenix has four seasons. They are: tolerable, hot, really hot, and ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!


----------



## DamnYankee

New tubafore entry










It really does exist. My wife found it at a local store, almost bought it. She says it really smells just like someone has been sawing A LOT of 2×4s


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I drive by the Yankee Candle factory (on my way to Long Island) all the time….
I've even stopped in once.
Now I'm a gonna have to stop in just to find THAT candle!!!


----------



## superdav721

80 degrees here and holding. There is a chance of snow….....
Next year.


----------



## JL7

Cool video Dave…...and quite the crapper story…..wow…..that's a bad day at work…

Rex - I know it's crappy shot day today…..wish you the best with that….

The best tool in the shed today was the snowblower…......what a crappy day!!

William, Dave, DS, Gene, Rex…....you'll never have a hand up on us with the snowblower skills…...so take* THAT* with your 80 degree forecast….....!


----------



## DS

Now, if I could just land that snow-plow job here in Phoenix I'd get lots of shop time…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, 
Snowmobile?
What's that?
Anything like mud riding?
We know what that is.

Warm weather coming with a price. 
I had to pull the wife's truck into the shop.
I was worried all the hail coming down was going to ding it or bust the windshield.
We got about fifteen minutes of dime sized hail at my house.
Ten minutes later the sun was out and bright as ever.


----------



## bandit571

Plane has been re-furbbed

Meat loaf has been eaten ( the dish, not the singer)

West German Mystery Plane is still a msytery

MIGHT get a dusting of the white crap tomorrow, YUCK!

Going back to work tomorrow night, for two nights. Off two , and then on three. Yuck #2

Might go back down to the shop, tonight. Have a couple planes to check over.


----------



## superdav721

OK the wife had her brakes freeze up. I fixed that then drove trough this 30 miles to get home to this.
front porch









garbage cans









yard









I have a very dented metal roof on the house


----------



## superdav721

Thats what I get for picking on Randy


----------



## JL7

Whoa….that's a drag there Dave….....Happy MONDAY!

William….not snowmobile (they are fun usually….) snowblower…..never ever fun…...


----------



## gfadvm

Old Yeller has arrived.

Damn Dave, That "hard snow" is some bad stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't get any damage Dave, but it got nasty here. 
I am officially through ribbing Randy, or anyone else, for our good weather.
Sorry to see all the damage you got Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm truely sorry for the hail damage! That just SUCKS!!!

That'll teach ya, to pick on me!!! ;^)

OHhhhh!!!
JEOPARDY! is on…..
Gotta go….


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
WOW! That's bad. How bad is the roof? Any get through? Insurance cover dents?
As Randy so eloquently stated, "That just Sucks!!!"


----------



## bandit571

back from the Dungeon Shop

Frog has been adjusted to make paper thin shavings.

Adjuster wheel has a bolt that will need some work. Had to back it out a bit, to get the blade to set right.

Right in the middle of working on three planes, telemarketer calls. "Brietaskaya? Soma tresky dooma?"

Hangs up on me! Imagine that…..


----------



## superdav721

Unfortunately I have no home insurance. They wont do it unless we rewire the whole house. That aint happening. I have 4 electric panels with 30 years between each. Living life on the edge is hail.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Unfortunately, for some of us, home insurance means if you're going to be gone longer than a day, make sure the neighbor knows and throw the main breaker off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wow,
I wonder what it's gonna feel like to be…..
NOT ridiculed & actually treated well!!! ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We said we wouldn't mess with you about the weather.
Who said anything about treating you well?


----------



## Kreegan

That blows, Dave. I'll take our four or so inches of snow today over that. Hope its not too bad to fix up.


----------



## ssnvet

watching the Hobbit tonight….

any Tolkein fans out there?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I KNEW that was coming!!!

Rich,
I've got 8"-14" of crappy white stuff on the way….
Want some!!!

ssnvet,
Don't hate it, just not a "top ten"!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

My son has seen it, didn't like it. I'm waiting on the DVD to show up.


----------



## superdav721

ssnvet I loved it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Dave - sorry about the damage at your place. Sounds like you've had a very expensive month…
We're due to get snow tomorrow night. The schools close here probably 4-6 times a year for snow days. The kids go snaky when a storm is forecast hoping for no school.

Bandit - I picked up this on Sunday









I didn't know anything about it and had never heard of Falcon Pope, but it felt sturdy, all the parts are there and the sole is in pretty good shape. I've spent $15 on far worse.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra that plan is kewl.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks, the 'made in australia' caught my eye, and I just liked the thing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - Old Yeller is great. Don't shoot it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got this done tonight:










All 16 mortises and tenons are done. By some miracle of measuring, the carcass measures what it should and it's all level.
Some of the joints are loose, but much better than my first attempt. Once they're glued and pinned, should be very sturdy. I redid the long horizontal pieces this week because I messed up the first attempt. All of the pieces are from rough birch that I jointed and planed myself. (can I have a gold star for my sticker book??)


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..gold star for sure…..looking good…..what are you going to use for the top?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, I'm building this, from FWW










The plans call for maple on the top. I haven't bought any yet. I still have to tackle the drawers. I'm hoping to find some rough maple on kijiji. We only have one supplier here and while the service is good, it's pricey.


----------



## JL7

Good call on the maple…...just be patient and it will find you…..if you were a little closer, I know where you might find some…....

That's a cool design….very efficient.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Progress is looking good!!!

Were I building the bench….
I would put off the drawers, until after the top. This way you have the top to assist in building the drawers! Just an idea. May not be a good one though!!!

I think I would have gotten the "down under" plane also….
Oh yeah, how slipperry is that slope you are now on???


----------



## JL7

Seriously Randy…...can you control the weather??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I'm hoping the maple will find me. I will NOT be buying it a HD - the price is insane.

Randy - good point, but I'm actually following the sequence in the FineWW videos. That's one of the reasons I picked this bench. I like the design, but the videos are broken down into sections and they're very helpful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,

*YES!!!*

Sandra,
Fine, don't take my advice!!!
You will now feel the full force of "Mother F#%


Code:


!#

 Nature" and "Old Man Winter"!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny….. and then I'll give you the evil eye, which will pop that baseball on your shoulders.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope that "Evil Eye" has better than "20/20" vision!!!

Well, I need to hit the pillow & sleep, so as to be well rested for my battle. Plowing is slated to start at 4:00am!!! I hope I get to sleep right away and don't "toss & turn"!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Randy. Don't run into too many Subarus tomorrow. Isn't that what they drive in Vermont??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ssnvet im a huge token fan read all his books at least 3 times ,movies that came out were a good take from the book ,,the hobbit was a good movie will get the dvd when it comes out , CS Lewis was a good writer too he and Token were friends some of their writing are classics

Dave sorry to hear of the bad luck on the weather ,we got a few thunder stromes but missed the bulk of it ,dont pick on Randy anymore  hail can do some magor damage in a short time ,that looked like some big balls

Sanda that work benck is coming along going to be a great day when it thur and that first build come s off of it

Bandit that red plane had me thinking of high planes drifter movie the one where clent eastwood painted the town red cool looking planes

Jeff hows that furnuture coming last post it was looking good

stumpy that drum sander sounds like a good one ,i been looking for motors ,but think ill wait till you get thur whit your build


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Cold day here, but the bunnies are out - two white ones on in my backyard munching away on the few bare patches of grass. They can enjoy it until I let the dog out. He won't catch them, but he'll sure give them a fright.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

G'day all.
Pic of oysters ready for flattening.
26X6
Mesquite edging, Sage brush oysters.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mesquite and oysters…sounds like a fancy cook-out!


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
I can't BBQ oysters. Tried it and they slithered through the grill. Made a mess.
Now I eat 'em raw.
Or, let 'em dry and make boxes with 'em.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mutter mutter, grump grump. My BRAND NEW ridgid belt/spinle sander seems to have seized up.
Today was shop day, not go to the store and return something day.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you all

The remainder to meself

Trying to peddle a plane or three, by showing them off









So, IF you should see a plane like this…..


----------



## Gene01

That's a bummer, Sandra.
Those of us who use the same machine would be interested in what the problem is. That is, if you care to investigate. 
Second thought, better not. Returning it in pieces might be a problem.


----------



## DS

Sandra, that is gonna be one cool work bench.

Gene, I think I finally get the oyster talk. For some reason I couldn't visualize it.

Dave, those are some good sized hail stones. We had a freak hail storm a couple years ago that totalled entire new car lots' inventories. ($2.7B in damages) Roofs, air conditioners and vehicles were all smashed to heck. Just be glad you didn't take one of those golf balls to the noggin'. Ouch!


----------



## bandit571

Might take an air hose to the inside of the sander? There might be a chunk of dust holding things back?


----------



## Gene01

"Gene, I think I finally get the oyster talk. For some reason I couldn't visualize it."
That's OK, DS. Like a good number of my off the wall projects, I couldn't either. When they work….they work. When they don't…oh well. Relieves the boredom of cases, tables and boxes, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Hobbit was pretty good…

My problem is that I'm a big Tolkein fan and somewhat of a Tolkein purist….. I've read the H and the LOTR probably 6 times…. and the Silmarillian as well….

so I have a set idea in my head about what the books are all about…

Peter Jackson has (imho) gone too far into the "Creature Double Feature" zombie apocalypse genre… and made the stories into something they never were.

But I still enjoyed the movie…..

I won't let my girls watch it until they've read the books… otherwise, I think the books will be spoiled.


----------



## ssnvet

nice job on the bench Sandra….. you'll be very proud of it when you're done….


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow Round One is done, only 8 hours!
Plow Round Two to commence in 3 hours, that'll be another 8 hours!
Plow Round Three will begin in earnest aroung 3:00am!!!

Please don't think me unsocial, but I'm taking a nap….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZplowZZZsaltzzzshovelzzzsnowblow~~~~opps a pedestrian~~~~


----------



## DS

Randy, the snow plow operators in Phoenix have the day (millenium) off.

I guess it's about time you make up for all those 2 hour work days.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY*- I'm launching a new website soon (there won't be a forum because I like it here) and there will be a page dedicated to friends who have their own sites or blogs. If you want to have your link on it, PM me. I need a graphic, the web address, and a one sentence description that you think will catch people's interest so they'll click your link.

*I made this page especially to promote my LJ friends, so get back to me ASAP!*


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!
Hope everyone is having a relatively pain free day.
Dave - bummer about the hail damage. Happened to me about 3 years ago. Like yours, it shredded my screened in back porch and beat the snot out of my truck. All looks good as new now.

Three hours until woodworkers club meeting.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
BITE ME!!! ;^)

Time to go push some more snow!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## Bagtown

Hi all,

Just got up from my midday nap.
Trying to catch up.
Dayyyyum Dave. Who'd you p!?? Off?
Sorry to see all the damage.

Bench is looking great Sandra.

Randy, stay awake.

Marty, wake up.

Well, gotta go for a drive now.

See ya,

Mike


----------



## Kreegan

BRB


----------



## superdav721

Sad thing was I drove home in it and had to watch a whole lot of farm animals get the crap beat out of them.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of sunshine around here, and since it is time to go to work, I get to drive facing the sunset. In the morning, I get to drive home facing the sunrise. Just can't win. I can give a few months, and watch both while at work, though.

Windy as all get out around here, as well. Must be Marty talking again??


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow Round Two was a short one, 2 hours….
The snow is very wet & when combined with salt, it just melts. Of course, those properties that didn't recieve salt have a nice slush build up!!! Luckily, most of my properties are commercial and closed for the night. So I'll be resuming plowing around 2:00am.

Time for news, dinner & a cold one….
Yes, one or two cold ones are fine. I have 7 hours before I drive again!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snowfall warning for my area tonight. The kids are hoping for no school. I returned my Ridgid oscillating belt/spindle sander t without any problem. New one in the box just waiting.

To tired to open it tonight. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Are you able to register for the "Lifetime Service Agreement" (LSA) for Ridgid tools, in Canada???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - yup. My planer is already registered. i'll be sending off the info on this one once it's out of the box and working for more than a day.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - probably lucky you discovered the dud sander right out of the box…....hope the new one is right!

Gene - the oysters are cool for sure…..can't wait to see the results…...might have to "borrow" that idea someday…..

Dave - hope you had a better day today…...hail sucks bad….....many years ago, I had to use a scoop shovel to remove the 3 foot hail drift out of my living room…....took out all the windows, siding, roof…...sucks.

Hey Mike - the ice road busser…good to see your regular posts…...I'd ask if it was warming up there yet…..but still cold here, so I guess I know the answer…...

Rex - hope you are coping well today - we all know it's the rough patch….hang in there…...keep kickin' a$$.

My sister just had her PET scan scan today for the brain tumors, and the doc is really happy…...almost all gone….not out of the woods (never will be…) but a great report card…...

Randy - can't you just twitch your nose and make the snow melt??

Anybody see Marty since he went in the shop the other day??

Everyone else - be happy - tomorrow is SPRING!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I'm just like your kids, as I want tomorrow off also….
So I'm sending all of MY snow YOUR way!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You clearly have me confused with Elizabeth Montomery!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Great news about your sister!!!

Rex,
You hang in there! We (I) anxiously await you insults!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…...

Now about the photo…that's really you….right? Bewitched in Vermont…...


----------



## superdav721

Been cleaning up. I am tired.
Jeff sounds like you had it a lot worse than me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening guys.
Been busy, but haven't been able to do nearly what I want.
I have been dealing with family crap.
I have a stupid son.
Then I have another stupid son.
I also have a stupid daughter.
Oh, and I have another stupid son.

My four youngest kids lately, still in grade school,
Act smarter and more mature than my grown ones.

Sorry.
Had to get that off my shoulder.
It seems kids get to a point in life where they go to a doctor,
And take a pill that makes them forget everything ever taught to them while they were growing up.
My back hurts.
Dave, come kick these kids (grown kids) square in their butts for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
They're just trying, maybe subconsciously, to prove you are right & still needed!...
OK, that is total BS, THEY ARE STUPID!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Great news on your sis!

Dave- We had the big hail storm 4 years ago. Totaled my roof and broke out all the skylights so it could hail on my wood floor! Springtime can be ugly at times. But fortunately, I was insured.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy - and congrats on another #1 spot with "old yeller"...

Dave - we all got story's about the storm that once was….but the current one is always a pain….hang in there…..you can go to work tomorrow and relax….


----------



## superdav721

William I got a few older stupid one my self.
Andy I have had it beat down 100 acres of corn. Knock the siding of my home place and kill every pine tree on our place. I dont know how it did that but after the storm the pines died.
We rebuild and move on. Its an act of god.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it an early night, as I've got an early start….
2:00am is gonna come quick!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm here, just lurking…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…..that's really disturbing actually….kinda like when you where standing by the mailbox for 5 days….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Jeff - great to hear good news for your sister.

William - I drew a bell curve for my 13 year old. I told her it was her PERCEIVED knowledge, that I hadn't gotten any more stupid since her line started to rise. That she'll reach a peak of perceived knowledge before she comes back down to earth. (I think she rolled her eyes)
She's still in the little-kids = little problems category though. I can only imagine what it will be like when she's older.
Having a rough day myself. When the weather changes abruptly, I find I have a couple of bad days with pain.

Mike - hang in there. Don't they get 8 days of nice weather between snow and fall?

Marty - don't say so much.


----------



## JL7

Here is my current finishing rant update…..

- I have no idea what I'm doing…..
- This is going to take 2 times longer than I thought and I already thought it was too long before realizing this….
- There is no simple finish…...
- There is no fool-proof finish…..
- I don't believe you can "read" about finishing and really do it without learning first hand…

However….

- I have a huge experimental finishing lab setup in the shop right now…..
- I can test finishing techniques on the current subjects for many more weeks without fail…..
- Today's discovery - learn to wet sand an oil finish just after applying the oil…...
- Always be sure to wipe off the extra oil within a timely fashion…...
- Make sure you have a PLAN B…...

I actually think I'm starting to "get' some of this…..but I have to say…..finishing, in my opinion, is much more challenging than the build…........

Sorry for the rant…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Sandra….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been busy getting things back in order. Took the car for an oil change, tires rotated and balanced. Need to take it back to the transmission shop and have the pan bolts re-torqued. Got 27 mpg on the trip, can't complain about that…..


----------



## Kreegan

Good news, Jeff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I tackled the finishing thing a long time ago, and still wrestle with it sometimes.
I guess some people get good at it. 
Anytime I think I'm getting good at it, I'll have a bad finishing experience that makes me question everything I THOUGHT I knew about finishing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, when in doubt, rub some butter on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to build 4 swivel bar stools. Anybody got any thoughts for plans???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I think my problem lies in the fact that I have plenty of patience with kids acting ignorant. I have absolutely NONE when it comes to adults acting ignorant.
When my little ones act crazy, they're learning. That's what kids do and it's my job to teach them better.
When my grown youngins act crazy, they are grown. I taught them better. I am busy with young kids. I don't have time for their crap. 
I don't know who besides Dave knows this, but here is the root of my issues at the moment.
For starters, it's the time of year of everchanging weather. 
So I'm on edge anyway because my pain levels are all over the map.
So recently, because he is out of work again,
One of my older sons moved in with us, with his pregnant wife.

So let's see.
She got pregnant in November.
They got married in December.
He lost his job in February for something that was his own fault.
They move in with Mom and Dad in March.
YEA!
These two are batting a thousand.

Also, I think his wife is seriously mentally unstable.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd have to find them Marty, but I have some plans for some regular stools.
Make round section under seat, attach to legs, use lazy susan bearings,
Swivel bar stool.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- I think we have all been there with the finishing thing. I tried REALLY hard to make lacquer work for me but couldn't ever eliminate that really fine "orange peel". The rubbed on shellac has been my favorite since Black Cherry's blog explained it.

Marty's back in form now!

Dave- I was in Ft Worth, Tx right after they had GRAPEFRUIT sized hail! The damage looked like a war zone! That was the biggest hail I've ever heard of.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll pour the vodka William - you go get the ice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

rubbed on shellac - Andy is that the same as wipe on poly? 
I'm a finishing ignoramus. I know paint, stain and verathane and that's about it.
If black cherry is an LJ, I'll go read the blog.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My new favorite finish is 
1/3 clear shellac
1/3 BLO
1/3 denatured alcohol
Seen it on a Capt Eddie video. He's a wood turning guru.
He calls it O.B.'s Shine Juice.

I don't like vodka Sandra.
But I have a bottle of Jose Quervo.
I don't drink much anymore.
But it may make me feel better to break the bottle over someone's head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Got word today that it may be another month before we return to work. Weather has delayed the crews from getting the utilities moved on the highway project that we're waiting to start on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't see the blog by black cherry.
But I have had good luck in the past with runned on shellac.
I just used Zinsser Bullseye shellac.
The clear kind.
Thined it one part out of the can,
One part denatured alcohol.
I'm not sure what "cut" that is, it just thinned it so I had a little more time to work with it.
Then I used a sponge wrapped in a cotton cloth and rubbed it in, with the grain. 
I used a light shown at a sharp angle on the work piece to see any high spots or heavy built up spots.
Even coat.
Let dry.
Do the same for about three coats.
Buffed it out with coffee filters.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - what's BLO?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff to me oils are the easiest. I love shellac and poly rubs.
Andy thats a hail storm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

boiled linseed oil…..


----------



## superdav721

William thats nothing but french polish.


----------



## superdav721

Boiled Linseed Oil


----------



## Momcanfixit

Unreal! Seems like a bad idea on many levels….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know that Dave.
but I like Capt Eddies name for it better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

thanks - added that to my mental acronym pile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Another question - what is denatured alcohol and where do you buy it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What is a bad idea?
I assume you are talking about boiled linseed oil?
You buy BLO in the finishing department of hardware stores. 
I forgot you said you know nothing about finishes.
I thought I would add that because I heard of a guy once who burned his house down.
He bought raw linseed oil in the gardening department and tried boiling it himself.
That is a bad idea.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Denatured alcohol is what shellac is cut, or thinned with.
It is also in the finishing section. 
It's near paint supplies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

liquor store…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOWEVER, I've talked with a few musical instrument makers (can't think of the proper name).
Some of them swear by everclear.
That's everclear as in the name brand alcohol that you drink.
They say it evaporated at a different rate and leaves a clearer finish.
I've never tried it though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

oops, sorry. The bad idea was the guy flailing on his car to protect it from hail.

I would have to say that boiling the linseed oil yourself would also be bad.
Don't know much if anything about finishing, but haven't put anything on the stove yet.

Thanks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only thing I've ever put on the stove was beeswax.
My wife wasn't happy when she walked in.
Oh, she didn't mind me using the stove.
She wasn't happy about which pot i was using.
Explaining that the beewax was a natural product, would come out, and was not dangerous…..
Well you probably already guessed that didn't help matters one bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool - just checked out everclear - not available in Canada.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening all ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just got a chance to watch the video.
I don't know if that guy was trying to protect his car,
Or smoking some good $#


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, You're right on time…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news Jeff thank God she at lease out of the strom


----------



## boxcarmarty

The BBC music was perfect…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looked out my front door, already an inch of new snow down..
Hubby is away so it looks as though I'll be snowblowing in the morning.
I don't mind doing it, but because of the nerve issues in my hands, I have to be really careful they don't freeze. And then when I'm done, my arms will be rubber for the rest of the day.

Maybe I'll just wait for it to melt.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you made it home , Mississippi will never be the same


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I need a vacation…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so its ok to mix stain and poly and put it on in one step


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening Eddie.
You showed up late for the party.
I'm just about to hit the hay.
you need to stop chasing those wild women and get here earlier.
You're gonna have another heart attack.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This relatively tame woman is headed to bed also.

Be careful Eddie, Marty's feelin' chatty.

Good night John Boys


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, Minwax makes a thing called polyshades.
That's all it is, stain and poly mix.
I don't like the way it works though.

However, I've learned form talking to more experienced guys,
Mix anything within reason that you think MIGHT work.
Try it on a test piece so that, worse case scenrio, you mess up a piece of scrap wood.
You never know if you don't try it.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My opinion on the mixing stain and poly though, or polyshades.
You can do it, 
But one chemical or the other messes with the drying of the other, and it always turns out blotchy when I try it.
I've been told that can be prevented by using a wood conditioner, 
but I've never tried wood conditioner either.
So I don't know how that would turn out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Sandra bench is looking good, snowing in spring


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm out…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm off.
I just want to go to bed and put this day behind me.
According to the tracking number,
My pen kits are supposed to be here tomorrow.
The UPS guy usually runs through here early.
So I should be in a much better mood tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening gang…

What a day!... drove to work after 4" snow, still snowing hard…. got out the drive (1/10 mi. down hill at the end) knowing I wasn't going to get back up it on the return trip…. 30 min commute took 50 min.

Dorked up one of my new bearings whilst reassembling the TS arbor on the big hydraulic press at work during break. So glad I ordered two sets ;^)

Drove home in heavy snow again… another 50 min ride… car is stuck at the end of the driveway…

I planned on snow blowing (5' PTO driven snow blower on tractor) after dinner, but we're supposed to get 4" more tonight… so I'm blowing it off untill the a.m.

Oh well… when life deals you lemmons, make lemmonade… so I fired up the snowmobile and gave the kids rides. I feel like the I'm in the Rush song "Red Barchetta" commiting my weekly "crime" going right down the middle of the road to the 40 acre hay field a mile away… which is part of a historical site. I can neither confirm, nor deny that the guy who plows down there has chased me off in the past :^) Like I'm really hurting anything.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just never thought about mixing it up , and i got to try BLO i hear it a lot but aint tried it yet it sem to not be very costly


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Vet.
When life deal you lemons,
Find a friend with limes,
And another friend with tequila,
And make margaritas.

Sorry, gotta go.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

vet i got some Vodka ,


----------



## ssnvet

Kill 'em with kindness William…. your new daughter-in-law will benefit greatly from your good example…

OBTW… whoever was talking about boiling raw linseed oil…. NOT a good idea…

IIUC, BLO is not just boiled on the stove… it's processed chemically with naptha…

Didn't Richard Prior do a skit about cooking on the grill ..... "now that's a fire!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been busy building benches and a arbor for a wedding its always slow process on the first time i build ,being slow i am really slow on something new useally do it twice the first one is fire wood


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty i building this for my neighbor she a vietaness midget ,asked me to make her a stool to help her get stuff into her kitchen cabinets, ,i think this would make a good bar stool if a person made it taller ,this is just one i made to figure out how to do it had some plans from http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/images/r6/step-stool-1107.jpg
but the one she will get want have all those extra screw holes  but may not work out for a bar stoll with the steps open if you have been in the bottle for a bit


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did every body go ,i didnt say anythink wrong did i i took a bath yesterday or was it the day before no it was …...........lets see what night did walking dead come on its was then nooooooooo i think it was ,,wat time is it ,


----------



## ssnvet

I love those stools Eddie… very clever.

Off to bed… need to get up early and plow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you sound like your ready for those pen parts 
look foward to seeing em


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Vet have a good one ,latter gater


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- I finished all the woodwork in my daughter's clinic with stain/poly mix wiped on. Saved a LOT of time and turned out well. I used MinWax Gunstock stain and MinWax Spar urethane. It doesn't take a lot of stain in the mix. I just tried it on scrap until she liked the color (but do keep track of the mix so you can duplicate it!)

Sandra- I'm off to see if I can link that blog for ya. It is a really simple technique and the finish dries instantly so you don't have dust nibs,runs, etc.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra

lumberjocks.com/blackcherry/blog/34190

LabeledBlog entries

I think I did it right. If this didn't work , go to Blackcherry's blogs and look at part 2 of his French Polish Blog.

I'm not too good at these link thingys. Sorry


----------



## gfadvm

That doesn't appear to have worked like it was supposed to! 

Jeff-HELP!!

Niteall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Andy do use anything to thin it or just those two ,i like spar urathane ,but like william about the time i think i got it my finish will go to pot

http://lumberjocks.com/blackcherry/blog/series/6001


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a double post


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i guess im going to go make some saw dust


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## superdav721

Sandra denatured alcohol. Is pure grain alcohol that they added chemicals to so you cant drink it. They dont want you sippin on the finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, That's a neat stool. I'm gonna have to try one…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's interesting Dave.
That gives me one more legitimate reason to go back into the moonshine business.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone seen my straight edge??? Oh well, I'll just eyeball it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Andy and Eddie - thanks for the link. I've added it to favourites. Great blog.
Snow day here, school's are closed. More coffee and then heading outside to snowblow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rex - how are you handling the meds??? Been thinking about you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, there are many finishes to start with and build on as you eperiment with them.
My favorite when I first started was Minwax wipe on poly.
You just put it in a rag and rub it into the wood, let dry overnight, done.
Then I got into Shellac. It is still one of my favorite finishes.
Also, I like Danigh Oil, Tung oil, etc.
Now I'm playing around with CA glue (super glue) as a finish. I've seen others get great results with it. Me, not so much.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!
Please skip over the following as it is only me whining…

...Beginning in April I get a 20% pay cut due to sequestration
...Beginning in June my wife gets a 100% pay cut as her contract as a teacher at the private school my kids go to has not been renewed
...My mother-in-law appears to have lung cancer (official diagnosis comes later today)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled program.

WOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning assorted fellow misfits, and of course, Randy the super scooper.

Not a lot to report, had the shot Monday and knew about it from lunchtime onward, usual reactions, dead in the water.
Tuesday, Sandra took me to me Podiatrist appointment as I was in no condition to drive. The Doc's name is Battle, who I though was the Doc/surgeon who loaded my ankle up with metal scaffolding 3 years ago, but is wasn't the same guy. He checked out my feet and noticed the surgery scars on my right ankle and asked about it, to which I informed him, "it's from another Battle" - he laughed because these 2 Docs with the same name know each other. 
Nerve reactions were tested and were deemed what was expected with the chemo doing a number on my foot nerves and that feeling "wobbly" for a while especially when I get up from sitting was par for the course. The "jello" feeling on the the bottom of my feet won't get better, maybe worse and he recommends that I see a Neurologist about it. My toe nails, now deformed by the chemo were cut back as much as possibles and he is getting me some meds to put on my feet to ease the pain. He also suggested I got a walker with a seat, so I might end up with one of those.

Now, an addition to me YLSNED list (You Learn Something New Every Day):
The doctor's nurse when prepping me advised me that the doctor would take care of any problems from my toes to my ankle. I asked the Doc about this and learned that States have their limits on what they allow a Podiatrist to cover, in Texas they can treat toes to ankle, but in Florida they can't treat the ankle and in Mississippi they can only treat the toes. I think it's crazy that there is no national standard for a specialist doctor's territory, makes no sense.

Had a really bad night last night, but I am starting to pick up again this morning and hopefully I'll be able to eat something. It will most like be a look out of the window day, so out comes the sketch pad, and start lurking and looking online.

Hope everyone has a great day, you all seem to have great projects on the go and doing well with them. I'm working on getting my "charm" back to spread around.


----------



## Kreegan

That sucks, Rob. :-( Gotta love our "government"...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rob, that is awful news and I am really sorry you and your family have to endure all this.


----------



## DIYaholic

*80* dang posts since I last insulted, err checked in with all y'all!!! It's gonna take a while to get caught up…..

Rex, It's good to see you out of the quagmire!!!

Plow Round Three is in the history books! It only lasted 7.0 hours. We got about 7" - 8" of wet slushy snow. I don't know how, but I did Round Three *WITHOUT* the aid of coffee!!! Now I didn't say without caffiene, as I did have one 12oz Mountain Dew!!!

I gotz ta goez an getz myself caughted up….


----------



## Gene01

DY,
I'm gonna use one of Randy's expletives….That SUCKS! All of it!
Hoping for the best for your MIL. 
Good teachers should be able to find work…even if it is in a govt. school. Good luck to her.
I'm not going to express my opinion about this administration's f*&^ed up priorities. Hopefully, your pay will be restored to 100% soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Hopefully, your MIL's cancer was caught early enough, for a favorable outcome!!!

Since Gene already used up MY "SUCK" comment, I'll just say; Both job/pay situations BITE!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear about your troubles *Rex*. Keep yer chin up!

I'm REALLY sick today. I don't get sick often- maybe once every few years. But when I do, it counts!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Guess who's in the new Woodworker's Journal e-zine?


----------



## DS

And to think I can say I knew him before he was famous!


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## Kreegan

Sweet! Laney (woodjedintraining here on LJs) made it into the Woodworker's Journal! ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, Everybody loves WoodJediNTraining…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch is over, back to work…..


----------



## ssnvet

Can I be a charter member of the Stumpy Nubs Fan Club?

Can I? Can I please?

Stumpy better get his name trade marked b4 somebody beats him to the punch and uses it to market a Naphtha smelling cologne.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks, Stumpy. What I have is reactions I got before from that Neulasta shot I had on Monday, it has reacted badly on the last three injections and I guess is now to be expected. It just makes you so weak and ill for a few days, and you always ask yourself "how much longer", but I'll start to pick up soon and be back to my main task of keeping the thread on track, chastising posters and being my lovable, warm and obnoxious self.


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over

Looking for a ride to go to work

Left front tire is shredding itself, wire is howing

Drive with "donut spare" the 17 mile each way?

Lots of PAIN today, meds not doing anything.

Waiting on a Millers Falls #9 to show up….....stilll waiting…...


----------



## superdav721

Get well soon Stumpy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyones ails, pains and heartaches subside!!

I have yet to even nap today….
Been up since 2:00am….
Caffiene is a wonderful thing!!!
I think I will stay away from sharp, spinny things….


----------



## DIYaholic

Clearly everyone is either busy or napping….
Dave- BUSY-BUSY-BUSY
Rex- Napping
Bandit- Busy
Marty- ZZzz~~


----------



## DamnYankee

I'm here.

Finally got my home PC up and running again.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- I usually do my wipe on Spar with 2 parts Spar to 1 part mineral spirits but I have varied this depending on the type of wood. More Spar for soft/porous woods. Then just add stain to get the look yer after.

Thanks for doing that link for Sandra after I failed!


----------



## gfadvm

I 
I think this is an amazing project that deserves more than 1 comment.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
What was wrong with your PC???
I'd be lost without my internet/LJ time!!!

Andy,
Comment left! I don't see me doing scroll work. Love seeing it, just not into the intricate work involved.


----------



## superdav721

shhhhh. Im sleeping


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It doesn't have to be intricate for you not to be involved in it…..


----------



## gfadvm

I'm not into that either but I thought this guy deserved more comments as it looks pretty intricate to me. William is our scrollsaw authority so we'll see what he thinks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for showing us the clock post Andy. I built that same clock for my wife for Christmas last year. I always enjoy seeing examples from other people of clocks that I've built myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My first pens from a kit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I can't be involved in intricate projects….
I too busy procrastinating!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Night folks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Ya can't say "night folks", without first being here & saying "Hi"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm outta here too, Randy's giving me a headache…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You just proved that I am good for something!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems I've given myself a headache….
As I'm calling it a day also!!!

I don't really have a headache. I've just been awake for 22 straight hours & I think I need some sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like I'm late to the party. Waaaay past my bedtime, but hubby isn't around to talk sense into me so I stayed out in the shop. I got the base of my workbench glued up. Can't wait to take the clamps off in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Looks like I'll have to look at the pictures of your bench in the morning!!!
Sounds like a reason to get up….

This time I'm really gone…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy. After another night of heavy on and off sleeping, I am feeling the effect subside from the chemo/shot and proposing to get to the shop today and at least sit there or do something. Last time I was able to go there was Saturday, so I'll have to pick up from where I left off.
I have so far built 3 bases for my self units, they have 2 shelves underneath, all 8 ft long by 24 inch deep and I did start making the smaller shelf units to sit on top, they are up to 16 deep, some will go right across the base length, some will just be 30 inch sections.
Scrounging around for lumber has been the biggest time waster, as well as creative uses of clamps and anything else to hold or steady parts while I screwed them all together.
I built 2 of the bases in place, and 1 outside the shop, which now poses another question of how to get it into the shop where is is going to live. I will have to find a way to make a temporary undercarriage with wheels for each end so that it can be rolled into place.
May have to end up resawing some 2×6's into 3/4" x 6's for the shelves, so this will mean changing the BS blade to my unused 3/4" blade (if I can get to the BS) 
Of course I expected to be along this far several weeks ago, but that's another story.

Maybe there will be a pic or two at the weekend showing progress, - with a lot more needed, but it is coming together VERY slowly and I can see where I shall actually be able to make a project in the shop again. I have actually got a myriad of projects lined up as all my down time where I was " Conscious" my pencils and sketch pads were hard at work. I'll have to start on the least ambitious projects, learn new ways to use the tools and graduate to my "dream" designs. It will be so good to have projects coming out of the shop at regular intervals, so just watch out, I'm coming to challenge you.

Thanks all so much for for hanging around me during the bad times, you are like a family to me, and a good one at that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Have you removed the clamps yet?
Have you taken pictures yet??
When are you going to post the pictures???

Ya know, I got up early just to see the progress on your bench….
Please don't disappoint!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, good morning!

Just took the clamps off. It's just the base of the bench, but I"m still excited. Will be back in a couple of minutes with pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good to hear you may make it to the shop today!

While I'm sure everyone is looking forward to your "challenge"....
My advice is to NOT start by challenging Andy, David, Dave, you get the idea. Start with an easier "challenge", Like Marty & myself!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yippee!!!
I like pictures!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, no way, I'll go for the heavy hitters, anything else would not be trying.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's the base, all glued and pinned.









Step one toward this:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, that base is super. You have done a great job on it, very professional, go treat yourself.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Take a look at the dowels….. can you spot the big boo-boo??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thank you Rex - this is already a treat - having coffee with you guys…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I knew you would say that!!!
I set my goals high….
Then lower them as I progress!!!

Sandra,
That's only HALF a base!!!
Will a full sized top fit???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, sorry, No I can't see Randy there.


----------



## DIYaholic

It looks great from hear….
Then again, I should wear glasses!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I glued it up two stages, first were the two end assemblies.
Once I got the first one done, I realized that the dowel holes for pinning the mortises were facing in, rather than out. I hummed and hawed over that. 
Rather than ruining that piece and wasting wood, I decided to go with it and have all the dowels facing inward. 
Then, I drilled very shallow holes on the outside of the frame and plugged them with dowel ends to 'look' as though I pinned from the right direction.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I have Baileys in my coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
That was a great fix to a very minor opps, not a "big boo-boo"!!!

I see you resized your image….

Rex,
I tend to put a little coffee in my Baileys….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Limberjerks!

I'm so glad you're starting to feel better Rex.
I haven't commented much the last couple of days to you because I couldn't seem to think of anything without crying about my own pain issues, which I thought did nothing to help you.
My back pain sometimes shoots sharp pains into my legs, making standing even short periods of time painful, and that's seemed to be the situation times two lately.
Anyway, I can't wait to see your shop progress. 
Also, don't worry about Randy. He doesn't understand us gung ho guys.
He's a "gung, no I'll do it later" guy.

Sandra, you're making great progress.
Don't let anyone tell you different.
I've been saying I'm going to build a nice work bench for about four years now.
I never have done it though. 
I like my old crappy table that I can beat the hell out of and not worry about damaging something I have a ton of work in. 
Further, I'll let you in on a little secret.
You see those nice, clean mortice and tennon joints you made?
You know how some people around here say I can make anything?
I've never cut a mortice or tennon in my life.
I'd have to sit down and do some studying to figure out how.

Now my next question Sandra.
I think the bench you're trying to build looks great, 
But do you like drawers?
I don't care for drawers. 
I like open shelves.
If I have drawers, I place things in them and forget where they're at.
With open shelves, I can see what's there in an instant.
If I were building that bench, I would eliminate the drawers.
It looks rock solid with the joints you've made in it already. 
I'd put some kind of surface across the bottom supports to pile lumber on while I'm working on a project,
Put a nice top on it, 
Maybe a vice,
And start thinking about what finish I wished to use.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Seems like the effects of this round of meds/shots are not as severe or long lasting. I hope I'm right.

Sandra,
If your boo-boo is placement, "Done worry abowd it!" It's gonna be a beautiful piece.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy got interviewed and the guys made the emag


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning again folks ..LJs crashed for a while, William was the first to get back posting.

Anyway William, I guess you know how hard it is to talk about other things when you are riddled with pain and crap which has your complete attention. Don't worry about posting "whatever", actually it can be satisfying that some other poor old bugger is not much better off than yourself in that area. Just tell it like it is, people understand that, they may not be able to do anything to get you well, but those little responses; hang in there, thinking of you etc., let me know I have friends out there who understand, that in itself helps you.
You won't get any fake stuff from me, whatever the shop looks like at any time is what you will see, if people are overly critical, then I know they just don't understand the hurdles I go through and what I can and Cannot accomplish. BTW, Randy is just an Arsicle  He''ll melt soon.

Gene, I have not had that blotching on my arms and hands this time, that was painful last time. Let's hope I'm over the "shock" after effects, I feel more alive today, just got to see how the energy holds out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm hoping to get to the shop and make up some more pen blanks today.
Currently though, I'm debating going back to bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Right front leg, but I didn't notice it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is anyone doing the spring challenge? The big challenge is having it done in a week…..


----------



## Kreegan

Congrats Stumpy! Someday you'll be up in that pantheon with St Roy, Norm and Charles!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Don't forget WileECoyote…..


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
An Oscar for costuming? Set design? What? Certainly not lyrics!

Whatever, congrats buddy. Such recognition by Rockler and a national magazine is awesome.

I knew him when.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhh, the "Woodsmith Shop" is on!
Looks like shop time will be delayed a half hour….


----------



## ssnvet

If I have drawers, I place things in them and forget where they're at.

I prefer drawers… and I put little labels on them, as my brain is about as fried as William's. I think the reality is that you ultimately need some of each.

I've got to see if I can stream some of these woodworking shows on Netflix. Yous guys and your cable TV are making me jealous.

Rex…. saying a prayer for your pain and successful treatment today…. Phil 4:13 has been a big help for me in difficult times.

After fumbling the 3 HP motor on my TS rehab last night, I'm hoping I didn't damage the starting capacitor…. and am embarrassed that I had such difficulty with it. What is it Dirty Harry liked to say… "a man's got to know his limitations" ... apparently my brain and my withering brawn are in disagreement as to what my limitations actually are. :^(


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads stumpy ,have a cold one you deserve it


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sounds like losing stuff in your "drawers" is a personal problem!!!

I prefer having "drawers", as racing stripes are not good in dress pants!!!

ssnvet,
Aren't "drawers with labels" what you brought to summer camp, as a kid???

I'm off to the shop….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex glad to hear your getting back to your old self as some of the side effect of the treatment lets up ,went by HD and got Cull lumber i use it for the benches and stick chairs ,had a ton of it ,i though roger would have a field day here too with this mother load , your shop is coming along good take your time ,and cant wait to see what you have drawn up in your minds eye  ,


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over

Never seen a factory that could waste 12 hours so completely

Walked most of the shift

When I did HAVE to sit down, I had a hell of a time standing back up. PAIN!

Tire to replace, parts to get, loaner car to return. Planes to sell. PB on toast, twice, for a snack.

Morning to you all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks everybody!

*Gene*- If I wanted an Oscar for wardrobe I'd have to wear the dress and pantyhose that I recently got in the mail…


----------



## boxcarmarty

ssnvet, These shows are on PBS, not cable…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William im with you i dont like draws you never know whats in em ,as i forget , like open shelfs and ones that are not to deep as if they are i pile stuff in the front and cant see what int the back .
my sister in law dose scrolling and has a small shop told her about this site ,shes needs a hand on scroll saw blades she hadnt got any responses
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48117


----------



## ssnvet

Aren't "drawers with labels" what you brought to summer camp, as a kid???

I couldn't tell you…. I only got to go once, and they sent me home after 2 days :^o

Something about rules and all that….. Let's just say mom and dad were not pleased….

These shows are on PBS, not cable

Me wabbit ears aint what they used to be…. If I wan't PBS, I have to either buy a digital antennae set up or pony up for cable.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra the work bench is looking great , i made mine last year and a work bench is i think the most personal tool you have ,its where you will spend most of your time and its the one tool when someone comes into your shop says you are a wood worker ,like when we went to Williams his work benches told he was a wood worker , it just seems that way to me but then they say im a weird one


----------



## bandit571

I need to get mine moved into the Dungeon Shop









Nothing real fancy about it









Took a little shop time, though









Might make using my planes a bit easier, though….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ssnvet i dont have cable or a satlite just out side antennae and pick up a bout 16 channel and half of it is PBS stations and they are as clear as cable TV ,and its free and can record if need to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that a stout looking bench going to take a few big hand s to move that one ,like the vise


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got booted off when the server crashed, spent some time in the shop and now I think it's nap time before the kids get home and expect me to do something domestic, like make supper.

Marty - Stood there looking at the right front leg for awhile….I'm a bit slow.

Rex - glad to hear you're recovering from your latest poisoning.

William - I hesitated about the drawers at first. I like drawers, it's just that I stink at making them. I did pull out drawers for one cabinet in the kitchen, and it was extremely frustrating to get the slides right.
Then the drawer in my planer cart was a disaster. So I'd like to get better at it and thought this would be a good way. Also, I'm like ssnvet, I like things filed away, and I hate seeing things get completely covered in crud.
The plans call for boxjoints, so I expect that will be a huge challenge.

Stumpy - Congratulations. 
Maybe you could do a video tribute to women in woodworking, and wear the dress and pantyhose someone sent you. Maybe you should wax your legs though…..


----------



## TedW

Hi Gang, Just want to let you know I ain't forgot about ya. I don't have internet these days, so accomplishing stuff instead. Hope you're all doing well!

Wow, 1662 new posts! Well, I'm not readen 'em

Later gaters!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WOW, Ted's back everyone.
Teds' back

Marty, Ted's back
Eddie, Ted's back

Everyone else, Ted's back.


----------



## superdav721

Yo Ted 
Whats UP!


----------



## DS

Ted? Is that you?

Once an LJnubber always an LJnubber…

Your avatar looks like it lost some weight! (It could just be my faulty memory)
How are things?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Was that Ted ,he got a hair cut ,


----------



## Kreegan

There's a city crew outside my office window, chucking dozens of trees into a chipper. Maple, oak and box elder I know for sure. The snow is orange from the sawdust. :-(


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Good to see you are alive & I hope well!!!
There is usually FREE internet service available at your local library!

Rich,
Run out there and save that wood!
It's the right thing to do!!!


----------



## ssnvet

The plans call for boxjoints, so I expect that will be a huge challenge.

here's how I did them on my bench.... not exactly fine woodworking, but for a first drawer project on a utility project, they're not so bad


----------



## ssnvet

QT….

I need to find a 29/64" drill bit so I can drill out my stripped motor mount and re-tap it one size over…..

Might be an excuse to buy that complete drill Index I've been wanting for years ;^)


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pee


----------



## bandit571

Stone:


----------



## superdav721




----------



## gfadvm

Roger- Good to see you feeling good enough for some shop time. Hope your weather holds, ours turned back to winter today!

Sandra- That bench looks great. The dowel thing is decorative(not an oops). Box joint drawers are way simple. Just make a simple box joint jig and use good blades (love my Freud box cutter set but a little spendy). You could substitute drawer joints (interlocking rabbets) that are REALLY quick and easy. I'm a drawer fan as it keeps stuff cleaner than shelves.

Marty- Snowin at yer house?

Bandit- Like the leg vise on yer new bench.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping list completed today:

new tire on the front end, old had a broken belt coming through the treads

Stab. Link for the other side of the van, lower bolt had broken OFF!

New 120 grit sanding belts, as I have worn out the last of my stock.

Pack of #2 phillips tips, and a tip holder. Apex one has gone awol..

Back saw blade. Easier to handle a new blade, than sharpen three old ones.

Vittles. Ran OUT of Mountain Dews yesterday. Was in bad need of a MD Fix!

Sent a bad Feedback to the seller of my Millers Falls #9. Buy last week, and still not shipped????

Three decent NAPS in, as well.


----------



## bandit571

Look out Stumpy World! There has been an "Al" sighting over in the Epic Thread. He may be BACK?????

(Like a bad penny?)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thats one of the best chess tables ive ever seen and believe me i have looked at thousands of them ,what a master craftsman that builder is ,was just in awe ,thanks that was a great video


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I believe there were 3 craftsmen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I understood the Beatles lyrics…
WAY COOL chess table & an intriguing video!!!

Bandit,
I'm a MD fan also!
I feel your pain, regarding running out!!
I'm also a BIG fan of naps!!!


----------



## bandit571

Got to mad about no DEW! That I just had to build "Something"









Went out and bought that new saw blade, for about $6. Had a few very dull, and beat up saws. Took maybe an hour of grind and drill…









But, NOW I have a saw that WORKS!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yo Ted…..

Rich, Grab us some box elder. I'm running low…..

bandit, You have a blade trying to escape…...

Andy, No snow here, maybe this weekend…..


----------



## ssnvet

Made some good progress on the saw rehab tonight… just updated my blog.

Did my "domestic thing" (as Sandra calls it) and dissassembled the vacuum cleaner head and cut/yanked half a Walmart bag full of hair off of the beater bar… changed out the bag and vacuumed the BR.

Beddy bye time for this LJ…. Havin' trouble rolling out of the rack in the mornings lately.

See ya


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had a few hours at the shop. I did take some pics of the free standing shelf storage units (3) I am making. The first 4 are as when I started, the last one is just before I quite for the day. Nothing exciting, but proof I have done something. The 2 units inside the shop act as a temporary catch all until I can get organized, none have the upper shelves attached, still working on them and looking for lumber to use as shelving.

*Under construction outside*









*Built in position - side wall*









*Built inside - front wall*









*Where the 2 inside ones join in the corner*









*Continued work on the one outside - that's all for today*


----------



## superdav721

DAng saws everywhere and Rex has gone bench nuts.


----------



## superdav721

Its Friday!
coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Friday.
Coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Dave
Rex - good progress.

Andy - I have a freud dado set. What's the difference between that and a box joint set??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just a quick drive by for me this morning. Off to the doctor. I have to be on time so that I can wait.

Have a good one everyone. Even you Marty.


----------



## Kreegan

Up at 4am today thanks to a coughing Lil boy. Gotta take my car to the shop this morning for new brake pads and a popcorn popping noise from the exhaust. I'll get those pen blanks to you soon, William.


----------



## Kreegan

Rex, you need to have a rummage sale. Tables are looking good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
As you see, did some more work on getting those storage units along. I'll be working on them again today and hopefully have some upper shelves made to sit on the bases. Right now, as sorts of crap (to be sorted) is on the "inside" ones, they will be sorted and stuff will go in their appropriate places, so take no notice of what's on them right now.
These 3 items I am building are just for storing stuff, they are not work benches. The are actually large book type cases with an upper and lower section. What you are seeing is the lower sections that can take heavy loads and have 3 shelves (including the top) where items up to 24" can fit depth wise. There will be 2 or 3 tiers of shelves with their bases sitting on the base unit (like a sideboard and hutch) that will be capable of holding items that are up to 12 to 16 inches deep, and some shelves 20" where I am able to extend some shelves into the 6" recess in parts od the wall steelwork. I figured that these monsters, once assembled and in place will be able to hold almost everything that now sits around the shop in a variety of different places. These units are not pretty but heavy duty work horses with maximum storage capacity and will make a decided difference in the shop.

Sandra (my one) bought me 2 sets of corner legs (I already had one set from years back) which allowed me to fabricate the bases, otherwise it would have been hell getting 8 ft. Long units constructed, given my limitations. These corner legs allowed me to clamp up the 2×4s for assembly, whereas I would have needed help otherwise. I am hoping that in the next 2 days I can start to move and place appropriate items on them and hope for some show pics on Sunday. Although these have been a pretty mundane item to make, they will greatly improve shop efficiency and make my working so much easier.

I still have a lot of other things to "put right" but these 3 units came first.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Coffee and some kind of maple streusel toast, hmmmm, put a pound of butter on it and it actually tastes better then it sounds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Busy day today, waiting on accountant to drop off taxes so I can send them my life savings. Then go look at a '69 GTO Judge, take the Z24 into the shop for work, take the Mustang to another shop for work, take Otto to the vet, put a final coat of poly on a cabinet job that delivers tomorrow, and hopefully catch up to Debbie about 5 or so to go out to dinner…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubers 
marty and william check this out 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81471


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

The coffee is brewing….
The sun is shining….
I woke up breathing….
I think a good day is at hand!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex it starting to take shape , you and William have a strong will to do what yall do with the pain you endure to get things done in the shop, my hats off to ya ,and take it easy my friends


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning randy its always a good day when you get up breathing ,if not its may not be such a good one


----------



## StumpyNubs

Flu day three. This is how I feel…


----------



## superdav721

Marty THAT IS MY FAVORITE CAR OF ALL TIME!


----------



## wswartzwel

Not enough sawdust in your diet Stumpy.

Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Sorry to hear that you are under the weather!
Now then, DON'T go using that as an excuse for not taping/editing/posting the next BCWW installment!!!
Ya knows the saying; "The show MUST go on!!!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpt, sorry you are feeling miserable. What can I tell you that you already know?
Plenty of bed rest - sleep, small easy digestible foods, keep liquid intake up, get some FRESH air once in a while. Also you might want to get your wife to get you some bottles of Ensure, 2 a day while suffering, they won't get rid of the Flu, but will certainly maintain a good vitamin count which will help.


----------



## Gene01

Flu ain't fun. Sorry you are afflicted, Stumpy. 
Take Rex's advice…..especially about the Ensure….if you can keep it down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, yes Ensure is very good, the doctor's all recommend it to make sure you get enough vitamins. My oncologist directed me to take it when I had problems fancying or eating food, and I believe this is what has made my latest "down time" from side effects last only 3 days instead of a week, because even though I could not eat, I took the Ensure, in fact the doc said increase it to 3 a day during that side effect. I don't care for the chocolate one, the vanilla one suits me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy pray you get better soon ,its a lot of it going around here a few months ago seemed to last a few days ,but it was bad while it lasted will poop you out , take care my friend and get well


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to the shop to "finish up" my duct running project. I should be testing it after lunch!!! I just hope it works!!!

Time's a wastin'....


----------



## Gene01

Rex, neither flavor appeals to me. Though, I was thinking of a flu ravaged tummy's tendency to want to reject most anything. But, I suppose Ensure is better than a greasy, Habenero laced chimichanga.
It's wonderful that you found something to help mitigate the horrendous side effects you've described. Your posts about your shop work is testimony to that.


----------



## DamnYankee

I realize this is a bit off topic but I need some woodworking advice…

the spur on my lathe keeps slipping. The last thing I tried to turn I lost nearly an inch off the head stock end due to the constant re-tighting of the tail stock…the spur kept slipping and eating more and more wood up until the spur was all but buried in the wood. Do I need a new spur?


----------



## bandit571

Might check to see if the spur needs a little sharpening. On mine, if it comes out on the run, it was because it wasn't seated all the way into the head stock. It would creep back into the spindle. I also tend to really set the spur DEEP into the wood. Think large Ball Pean Hammmer setter.

Or one could just buy another spur, but it would still act up after a while.


----------



## bandit571

tried a "new & improved" saw out, last night









Work very nicely with the new blade! Cost a whopping $6, too


----------



## bandit571

BTW, Top of the Morning to all you twerps!


----------



## DS

DY, I've found if I drill a small pilot hole for the spur center it tends to stay seated better.
Less tearing/compression of the wood, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh great, Now I'm gonna have to wear rubber gloves and a face mask just to come to the Stumpy thread…..


----------



## DS

Marty, I'm pretty sure you can't catch a virus from your computer (so far)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Swung back thru to grab a sammich and the Z24. I'm checking the poly and I'm off to see the Judge…..


----------



## DIYaholic

99.9% of the duct work is done!!! YIPEE!!!
Just two or three seams need to be taped/sealed, but that can wait. A little lunch is in order , then tidy up the shop as there are tools, machines and supplies strewn about the place….
Then the (hopefully successful) FIRST TEST of my Thein Top Hat & Tails, "Red Green" ducting job!!! I'm gonna keep my fingers, toes, eyes (& anything else I can) crosssed!!!

Gotta go, as the microwave just played my song….


----------



## superdav721

welcome wswartzwel


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Question:
Is anyone else having problems with posting to LJs recently?

For the last three days I have made posts that never ended trying to post (tried 2 different computers) and sometimes just locked up.
Also, yes the LJ server has locked up a couple of times this week in the early hours of the mornings.
Anyone know if the site has become unstable?
After a thorough checking, I have found no equipment or Internet delivery systems failures at my location.
Any ideas?.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

FYI, my last post took several minutes to post.


----------



## ssnvet

G'day to all you nubbers….

I have to be on time so that I can wait.

Once you've got that all figured out, you'll be fully qualified for the Navy :^o

Here come da Judge….. that's exactly what I thought of when you mentioned the GTO… I love the GTO… '67 convertible model for me please.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Besides the "LJ shut doen" yesterday, things appear normal on this end!

I think my luch break turned into a lunch 1.5 hour!!!
Gotta go….


----------



## ssnvet

Rex…

last night I updated my blog and yes… it was slow


----------



## DS

Last night I finally got around to putting a long-range UHF antenna in the attic instead of using rabbit ears on all of the TVs.
The house has a distribution panel that splits the incoming signal to all the rooms and a wire coiled up in the attic just waiting for an antenna.

I assembled the thing and checked it on the family room tv. It worked amazingly well. There are 61 OTA digital TV channels in Phoenix. (About 40 are Spanish speaking though)

The broadcast antennas for every station sit atop South Mtn here and my house is at the foothils. Signal strength is not an issue. The are other low lying hills nearby and I get multi-pathing effects that can make tuning a channel difficult. A directional antenna eliminates this problem.

After I installed the antenna in the attic and checked all the channels, I was missing CBS and its sub-channels.
Dangit! It was just working seconds before when I had it directly connected to the TV.

I fiddled with that thing for over an hour-dashing up and down the ladder, sweating like a pig in cellulose insulation. All channels, except CBS… WTH?

What are the odds that one of the major networks (CBS) would lose power to thier transmitter at the very instant I installed the antenna in the attic? CBS was down until well after mid-night. What a pain!

It seems Murphy had a laugh at my expense.


----------



## superdav721

rex LJ's is always slow in the early morning hours. It has been that way a long time. The internet itself here in the south east has been slow. I check speed to Houston then Atlanta and all is well. I think there are major upgrades going o or big brother is installing some kind of monitoring crap to see if we are steeling mp3's. And no I dont look out the window for black helo's.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw some black helo's ,think they are watching me ,and DS that was my luck there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did the judge get marty


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..great tune…he must be a local boy, with the duck dynasty crew and all in the video? Can't go wrong with the banjo and stand up bass.

Happy Friday all…..........


----------



## JL7

The Judge


----------



## JL7

Sandra - I'm not a big drawer fan myself, but I did compromise and built this for the workbench. And it works well….....forces you to stay organized…..

Also - did you get your answer on using a dado set versus the special box joint blades? If not…..either one will work….the special set has offset teeth, so you can build either 1/4" or 3/8" joints just by changing the order of the stack….face to face, instead of back to back. Both cut a flat bottom.

Read a good tip today…..use a marking gauge to score a line at the the depth of the box joint before cutting to reduce the tear-out…....


----------



## JL7

Rex - nice progress on the shop…....!

Sandra - the bench is looking good! Did the Maple find you yet?? I got a line today and bunch of old Maple gym floor cheap….we'll see…...Always find uses for that….

Randy - how's that top hat working out?? No pictures?

Still working on the finish…...thanks for all the tips the other day guys…...I'm getting some better results now….just takes a bunch of time…..but the finish line is in sight!

Hey Ted….


----------



## JL7

Dave more hail victims…..

video platformvideo managementvideo solutionsvideo player


----------



## superdav721

That was funny as hail


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You'll get pictures when I [email protected]%#ED good and ready!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

For the record, the THIEN TOP HAT works FINE!!! As in only the fines (if any) are making their way to the collection bag & filter!!! At least I think that means it works!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy built a big vacuum cleaner!!!!


----------



## bandit571

A "Phoenix" has landed in my shop!









Need to shed the rust, and the plaster! Someone had used this to cut wallboard with? $3.21 for this saw.









Saved gas money, by walking on this Rust Hunt. Does that make me cheap? Or frugal?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit:: Usually when someone is tight, their A$$ squeaks when they walk. Do you need a lube?


----------



## bandit571

Found a penny on the way back home. By the time it went into my pocket, it was a spool of fine gauge copper wire.

Need to get the rust off that saw, and the plaster. Looked like Marty had used it to cut drywall with. At least, he didn't bend it. Ex US Army guy, and no Brasso in the house? How do I polish Brass? Stay tuned….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I've been having issues for about two weeks now.
When typing blogs, I have developed a habit of, when it locks up, copying my work, hitting the refresh button. If it comes back up, fine. If not, I can paste my work into the post body box and go back to work.
I do this because I've had this issue now and then for as long time.
Sometimes, like lately, it seems worse than others.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, polish brass with shoe polish and spit. It takes a little elbow grease to remove the polish if all you have is a dark color, but it leaves just as good a shine as brasso. However, a military man, even ex, should *NEVER* be without brasso.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yankee, about the spur center on your lathe.
Sharpen it and it'll bite better. I wouldn't buy a new one. Before I knew better, I ordered a new one once and it was duller than the old one, and slipped worse than the old one. 
Some people sharpen them on a grinder. I don't because I can't seem to get the "blades" of it at the right angle without hitting the point or other side and screwing it up. I clamp mine in a vice with wooden pads and take a file to it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Jeff - I think the maple found me. At work, a fellow ww told me about a guy in a community not far from here.
I went looking on kijiji and found him. He just emailed me - I've emailed him back and will hopefully settle on a price. And holy crappola, I looked at your workbench I have serious drawer envy. I'm a HUGE fan of being organized, and could actually spend all my time doing that. I'm going to look into getting some of that foam.

My shop time is going to be limited for the next bit, we're getting ready for our trip to Texas.

Trying to keep my chin up today. Saw the dr. and having to list all my symptoms and how they've changed is a huge downer.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- Thanks for the great vid! I'm a big fan of DR. And the duck boys were a bonus. Are they yer neighbors?

Sandra- Keep yer chin up. I've tried feeling sorry for myself and it didn't help at all. We're all praying for ya!

Marty- Is that the 3 deuce/389 model? If ya get that we won't like ya any more!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - thankfully the pity parties aren't well attended and don't last very long…

Is there a difference between a box joint blade and a dado set??


----------



## bandit571

Shining Brass is very easy, at least on saw hardware. Chuck them up in a drill, spin the part on some purple scratchy pad by 3M. Doesn't take much.

Sandra: As for drawers in my Dungeon









I used an old broken down dresser









One top drawer is for all the stuff with long handles, like chisels









The other is just for small hand tools.

If you happen to see an old Dresser alongside a curb on trash day, stop and pick it up. Recycle it.


----------



## ssnvet

Made my first Vodka Martini tonight… I don't think it will be my last :^)

Just finished watching Argo with my wife…. Pretty darn good


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- The dado sets have 2 "regular" blades with several wierd looking blades that you stack between them (+ or - shims) to arrive at the desired cut width. The box cutter set consists of 2 blades only. Depending on which way you install them they cut either a 1/4 or 3/8" dado/box joint. I much prefer the box cutters as the set up is FAR simpler. When I need dados wider than 3/8, I just make multiple passes.

The Freud Box Cutter Set is a little pricy but I love mine and they get a lot of use. ie: a very good investment for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, I've been trying to get my photos from my phone onto my computer. It's taken 2 hours to email 10 photos. That just ain't right!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy. I have the Freud dado set ($$) which I've used with no problem. I should be able to use that for the box joints then I'm thinking.

Randy - obviously not a Mac user???

ss - I'll take one of those martinis. Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - I like the dresser idea. Wouldn't have thought of it, but will have to keep my eyes open when yard sale season starts…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I use the Freud Diable dado set with the box joint machine that I've showed you before. I have had no issues with it.
Actually, if you have the same Diablo set, it's actually a great set for box joints because it leave nice flat bottoms. Some real cheap sets leave chewed up bottoms that don't fit worth crap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - yeah, that's the one I have. I've used it for dados, no problem. Good to know. I've looked at that box joint machine, very impressive…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed for me. Hockey season is over for our son, so I may actually get to SLEEP IN tomorrow. Wow! Anything past 7 is a luxury. 
Good night all. You guys are a big part of why I'm actually getting stuff done in the shop, so thank you.
Even you, Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mama Bear, over and out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You sleep to seven o'clock?
That's lazy!
I'm usually on my second pot of coffee by seven.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As Rex mentioned. 
I've posted three times and none have showed up.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm wiped. Too tired to type\[p
l,. kj

My eyes wot stey open,.;;;;;;;

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Brass is cleaned up









and re-installed









on my $3.21 saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- That dado set will work just as well as the box cutter set.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit got that saw looking good , a good $3.21 well spent

Andy those duck guys are just up the road a ways , they sure have made some money with that show ,i dont have cable so have only seen it once r twice but it was them and not actors, my daughter works at academy store down the road a piece and says they come in there and people follow them around in the store geting pictures and autographs fame must have it draw backs ,but they are some good old boys hope they dont let this get to their heads they all drive some nice trucks and cars now ,i guess they are rubbing elbow with singer and the likes now to have them in his video

Jeff that singer is a country singer think he use to sing with hootie and the blowfish hes good think hes from out west somewhere ,think he just hooked up with the duck dynastey guys somehow the older one is a wood worker thou check out the duck call at the end of the tape


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Jocks & Jockettes,

Bandit,
Do you have a set of "Brass [email protected]" peen hammers???

Coffee being consumed….


----------



## superdav721

blah


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Big day at the shop, hope to move the last shelf base into the shop (if help arrives?), and when in place I can start adding the upper shelves. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it is a huge task for me which I will put everything into getting done today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had problems last night trying to post, so I gave up in the end. Can't figure out what could be wrong as all the equipment here is functioning normally, but could not even get a speed test to run. It has got to be some the ISP has screwed up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Andy, It's a 400, blown motor. Pretty rough, and I don't mean pretty. Picture it sitting in a cow pasture for 15-20 years. Been in a flood, sunk in the mud to the quarters…..

bandit, That wasn't me. I loaned it to Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snow storm coming in tonight… HELP…..


----------



## superdav721

coffee!
hail storms AGAIN here today


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Today is the last day of decent weather here although we have thunderstorms later today, then the whole of next week goes back to winter weather, freezing mornings and cold days.

I just did 3 speed tests with a fourth that failed. Best was 3.89 down and 0.64 up, not good and variable.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. Coffee is brewing in the kitchen, time for my first cup.
I may get some shop time if the family go into town. Hoping to cut, or at least measure the pieces for the drawer boxes.

The maple I wanted for the top of my workbench would be over $300. I live in a province full of trees. Would be nice if I could get if for better than that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice saw Bandit.


----------



## wswartzwel

Somewhat new here. 
JL7 really like your drawer cabinets on the workbench. It gives me inspiration to get more organized.


----------



## superdav721

I wore this single record out as a kid. It was one of my dad's favorites. Sandra it was some you said the other night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi wswart - welcome.

Dave - Love that song - just played it for my hubby who knows all the words.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Give that shop of yours heck today Rex. Hopefully your help with arrive and be able to follow orders properly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe I'll go put together the Falcon Pope I tidied up…


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome wswartzwel,

Enjoy the insanity!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted a blog entry, of the Thien Top Hat & Tails….


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......

Just unloaded and stacked an almost full truckload of old Maple gym flooring…..lots of birdseye!! Got it real cheap….

Sandra - keep building the drawers and the Maple for the top will come at the right price…..you do live in a Province of trees after all…!

Gotta go see what Randy's been up to…....

Welcome wswart….....appreciate the comments….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Well folks, just before I head to the shop on today's big sortie, a final view of the shop mess. After Sunday it will be quite different, I can assure you.*

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## DIYaholic

HF 2HP DC Mod Blog....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love the music Rex, the stuff, the stuff the stuff! I think the cat is looking forward to a clear surface to jump on.
You have lots of room to work with.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Sandra, her name is Whinger, people here don't know what a Whinger is, hope you do.
My task today is to clear a path for the base which is outside to be brought in to it's position. Lots of "stuff" will exit the shop today. Lots of moving around things today and re-filing them where they should be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, I've been known to whinge a bit myself. Sometimes even sook. But don't tell anyone…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now get to work!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Sandra, the music you hear is on the radio which I have in the shop, it's usually on an "elevator music" station that also has NPR news, but sometimes I have CDs or a tape running with very load R&R going full blast or Mantovani, Shirley Bassey, Toto, The Who, some Classical etc. In the future you'll see my Stones picture up on the wall.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You do have a nack for scoring maple!!! Ya know what they (YOU) say about pictures…..

Sandra,
I hope shop time comes your way!

Rex,
My god you have amassed quite the machine, equipment and tool inventory! I'm jealous!!! You have the proverbial, how do you eat an elephant quandary!!! Looking forward to seeing today's progress.

I haven't decided what I'm going to accomplish today. I think I may allow a nap help me sort things out….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I was sure that "Safety Cat" had migrated from Dave's shop!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Randy, I have had her since 2004, she talks to me by Whining and the Brits call someone like that a "Whinger", so that's how she got her name. Very friendly and lovable cat who loves the shop and hates it when I throw her out. She's is also a house cat that is very independent and goes wherever she pleases.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Randy, looks like you have a busy day ahead of you*


----------



## bandit571

Might try out a new saw today….

Got to work at the "Day Job" the next three nights, yuck.

Will be AT work during the coming snow storm, whoop-tee-do…

Rust hunts are over for the next two weeks, until next pay day.

Doing as little as i can, got to rest up for the all-nighters..


----------



## JL7

A Pack-Rat Production! That's appropriate Rex! Great video and some nice gems lying about in there. Good luck on the re-org and hope your helper shows up…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - here's the proof…...this is the sellers photos. I have the stuff tucked away into several nooks and crannies so hard to photograph…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - nice score on the maple.

Put my Falcon Pope together blogged about it here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/35197

Here are some pics:


----------



## bandit571

Looks great! Looks like they tried to be like a Millers Falls #14? Looks like it will be a good user plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Someone needs to get "the ball rolling"!!!

Jeff,
Do you remove the finish with your drum sander???
I needs to make me a drum sander.

Sandra,
I'm thinking you better finish that bench quickly….
You're gone have MORE planes to put to use!!!

One more blog entry being typed up….


----------



## JL7

Sandra - nice work on the old plane…....look out Bandit…..you've got competition…....

Randy - the drum sander certainly will take the finish off…..but I didn't put a carbide cutting head in the planer for nothing!! I'm in a dust free zone until I get this finishing done, but I'll run a couple through the planer after that and see what happens…....

But the drum sander is a handy tool…....If you ever make an end grain cutting board, you will really see the benefits…..


----------



## Gene01

Sandra,
No sniveling or whinging allowed, here. Go to your room to sook. 
You can come back when your attitude has been adjusted and you have a smile on your face.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another (& last, for today) blog entry....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I guess your not worried about the carbide inserts getting dull. Just remember to use a metal detector in search of hidden nails!!!

Rex,
I hope your help showed up!!!

I need a nap!
All this blogging has me wiped!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you have a lot of good tools ,can see why your chomping at the bits to get back in the shop , its going to happen but take it easy , love the music ,being a old musician you seen to have a lot of different taste.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff what you going to do with all that ,will the kitchen be next


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie….thanks for the Robertson video…..I watch the duck show all the time and always keep my eyes peeled for a glimpse of Eddie or one of your chairs!

I find all sorts of uses for the old flooring material Eddie….this load was a bit more than I would usually go for, but it was a good deal….and he even hauled it for me…..my old truck is snowed in and the battery is dead…..

French Cleats in your shop are a good fit with the flooring. Tongue and groove shelves, boxes, drawer sides, shop carts…..end grain cutting boards. Keep your eyes peeled, some people just give it away because they buy too much and they can't return it…....

It is is 2 degrees above freezing finally so a few hints of a thaw….but still have 2 feet of snow to melt…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Na-Na-Na-na-na!!! We've only got 6" of snow to melt & forecasted for above freezing (40) for the next week.

Soon the grass will be growing…
Oh wait, that'll mean I'll be working 10 hour days, 6 days a week!!!!
Dang, I want your snow!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - if they made a tool that would fling snow from Minnesota to Vermont…...I'd be all over it…....

Now you need a little imagination here…..but under all that crud is some purdy wood:


----------



## bandit571

Saw has been used on some Oak 2×3s. Cuts fast and straight.

Took a bunch of planes to the ,now, 12" long 2×3s. Edges are planed smooth.

Getting ready for vittles, and then off to the Plastic factory.

Tire is fixed, was the cause of all that shaking going on. Belt had broke, BIG time, and was all balled up in one spot. Silver hairs were showing through. Bought the sway bar link, will install next week.

Peeved Royally at a seller on Ebay.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you got stuff EVERYWHERE!
I would kill to have the floor space you have.
Wait grandson is here BRB


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Houston, Tranquility Base, The Bugger Has Landed:*




























EVA scheduled for tomorrow
Copy That


----------



## JL7

10-4 good buddy….


----------



## JL7

Good shop day Rog…....nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
During your EVA, be careful NOT to look at the light, without your sheild down!!!

Great to see you making progress!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for plying this Eddie…..






Now it's on my top ten…......good tune…


----------



## JL7

With the Old Crow Medicine Show…....


----------



## JL7

Then Mumford and Sons…...


----------



## JL7

Turns out the roots of this song started out in Minnesota…..Dylan.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger- Looks like you're making progress! I hope yer havin fun in the process.

Sandra- $300 for a bench top wouldn't work for me. I really like my white Formica bench top!

Jeff- There appears to be some beautiful maple in there. I'm envious of your latest score.

Weather here: 40 degrees,wind, and drizzle. Supposed to snow tomorrow!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening All…..

48 posts to read thru, gonna have to pull a Ted on this one…..

Good to have ya aboard wart…..

Randy, You posted 3, I pulled a Ted on them too…..

Jeff, You suck…..

Rex, Couldn't watch it, the music put me to sleep…..

Sandra, Give us white smoke if the pope is fixed, black smoke if it isn't…..

6-10 inches expected here starting about 4am…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- "Give us white smoke…......" ROFLMAO You should do a stand up comedy routine!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Pulling a "Ted", that just proves…..
Well, nothing!!!
Thanks for NOT commenting on my blogs, as people prefer silence over your incoherent babbling!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Are you south of the weather???


----------



## JL7




----------



## ssnvet

Great job on the top hat and ducting Randy….

Glad to see you making some progress Rex.

Took my oldest daughter out to breakfast this a.m. and went for a long walk together afterwards. What a treat to spend time together and talk just the two of us. Such a simple things, but we're usually too busy to enjoy them…. :^(

I'm starting to burn out on the TS project… need to stay motivated and push it through to completion….

Did somebody say spring was coming? I enjoy winter…. but I think I'm ready for a change.

Matt


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## ssnvet

Yeah…. I think Pautuxy Phil is due for retirement….

We need a new ground hog … preferably on with a wi-fi connection


----------



## JL7




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, I'm surprised he didn't get furloughed too. Guess they had him on the "do not screw with" list.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff,

which one is Pink?


----------



## ssnvet

Calling it quits folks…. Happy trails and good night.


----------



## Kreegan

I'm so damn wore out. My son was going 900 MPH all day today. Took him to the zoo this morning, which could have been fun, but it was girl scout day, so there were squeaking, squealing, shrieking little girls all over the place.

When he finally went down for a nap, I worked on my dust collector reconfiguration. I added the wok mod, though I used a trash can lid. Also made a new rolling platform for it, since the old one gave up the ghost when I decided to stand on it to try to reach something. Cheap HF crap. I got a galvanized trash can to replace the plastic bags on the bottom.

I got your pen blanks boxed up, William. I'll take em to the post office Monday. Some oak, walnut, yellowheart and 3 woods I got no idea on. Think one is cocobolo.

Now I'm off to bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Which was worse the screaming girls or….
The Howler Monkeys???

Pictures would go a long way to us believing you worked on your DC!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have really enjoyed today, not everything went as planned but the most important part did. 
Tomorrow I have an absolute ton (that's Tonne for you Sandra) to do, the worst task will be finding sufficient lumber to add shelves to the shelf stands for each three units. Items will then have to be sorted (and found) that belong to a certain category or type of work, trouble is they are all strewn and hidden all over the shop. When I have the shelf units loaded, I can get back to getting the shop back into Bristol Fashion and learn all the new stuff I have uncovered and also re-learn stuff I knew I had.
Going to be an interesting week, *remember* the pics you have seen with all the mess, it won't be like that at all shortly.
Almost there, been a long hard road.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you enjoyed your day! Good to hear that progress was made. Looking forward to seeing your shop evolve from a dumping ground to a workable shop!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## JL7

Nice Rex….keep it going….......(whats with the pic!...LMAO) ......stay on task and you shall prevail….


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night….
SNL is on….
Gotta get up at 5:30 to check for snow fall…
I hope it doesn't!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- They are predicting snow here tomorrow but not like yer gonna get!

Niteall


----------



## wswartzwel

Just stumbled upon your videos over on You Tube Jeff. nice evolution of your shop. Which Triumph do you have? I used to have a 72 Bonneville many bikes ago. down to an old BSA a 02 BMW R1100S and a 2010 KTM 690 EnduroR


----------



## JL7

Bill..thanks….it's an 2004 Bonneville America….here it is in the smoky mountains…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some great tunes there jeff that song goes a ways back looks like DR finaly made a hit with it .this was a good old tune


----------



## JL7

bump….......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, the pic comes from the early days of this very thread.
We were having some nonsense going about the Coffee Lounge being closed (this is how this thread got going), everyone was pissed about it and we decided we would go to war and get it back. They guys knew I was a descendant of King Robert (the Bruce) of Scotland, that's why they renamed me "Rex" and someone produced the pic with several thread members added, going into battle to fight for the reinstatement of the Coffee Shop.
See who you can find in the pic. I was a lot of fun.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, as a clue, the muscle bound "Prince" in the foreground is a real doctor who has never cured a patient, this was taken before he discovered Dreaming.


----------



## JL7

Hold on - there's a glitch in the matrix…....BUMP…


----------



## JL7

Cool Rex…..I've seen the pic before…...but it's been awhile…..

Eddie - what's going on there with the antennae, you get the outlaw TV now?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Motor Bikes: Name Them


----------



## JL7

the first 2 are Vincents….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i se david and stumpy and cosmos i think whos the doctor

Jeff it looks like a antennae but its a glue up of a saddle joint that i miss cut on the band saw i dont have any short clamps ,i broke a blade and for got to tune it back up and made a cut and the drift was way off from the fence that a had set up on the other blade ,its part of a arbor ,my baby girl is getting married on the 4th and makeing it for there wedding


----------



## JL7

Update - they are all Vincents…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, correct, and so are the next two, but what models?
#5 is NOT a Vincent


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, it's Al (aka Bertha). He's a pathologist, that's why he never cures his patients.


----------



## JL7

Cool Eddie - I hope your baby girl is happy…..and a nice looking arbor….sorry for the antennae line….my bad….it's way past my bedtime….


----------



## JL7

Rex - Specifically….the first 2 are black shadows…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

old Bertha , whos that with the beard


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, my cousin has all these bikes, but the ones in the pics are not his, but are all restored.
He also has a Moto Guzzi and a Norton/Vincent - a Norton Feather-bed Frame powered by a 1,000 Vincent engine.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that last bike look to a old triumph


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jef: Black ….....
Shadow
Lightening
Knight
Prince

#5 is an Ariel Four Square, 1,000 cc 4 cylinder.

Al bikes are 1952/3 vintage.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie:









SaddleTramp


----------



## JL7

I'm such a dumba$$ for this song…..


----------



## JL7

So Rex - I'm partly right then? Or do you need to go sook?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My cousin has a great collection of cars, bikes, trucks etc., he restores them, he own a mechanics shop.
He is also big into creating "Fool Ya" vehicles, like a mini with an engine front and rear (2)!
He built himself a sports car, made the chassis, mounted a Rolls Royce Merlin engine (all 27 liters) and used a Tank transmission to handle the torque. Yes, it went like a bat out of Hell.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Jeff, here's an interesting 1956 bike


----------



## JL7

Royal Enfeild?


----------



## JL7

Rex - gotta sleep….....I did catch you playing this song the other day…....didn't go un-noticed…..stay sharp my friend….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff: Douglas Dragonfly


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Goog morning fellow LimberJerks!
My mandantory participation level has been spotty at best as of late.
I've been doing good.
When I'm doing good,
There doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day.
I need some 28 hour days.
I'd like to just rob those hours from those days that I don't feel so good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning everyone,

Jeff,
Gotta love the Kid Crowe duet!!!

Rex,
Ya done woke me up….
with all them motorbikes' reving engines & squealing tires!!!

William,
Gotta make hay while the sun shines!!! Good for you. Your pens ARE awesome!!!

I'm awake….
Coffee being consumed….
NO snow, NO salt run….
What's a guy to do???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

I'll catch up on the posts later - just a quick good morning before I head out the door.

Toodles


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## bandit571

Morning all. just got home from work. Still have two more nights to go.

Marty: Is it snowing over there YET?


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee has been consumed….
Breakfast pastry munched….
TOH is on the boob tube….
Almost time to motivate….
I hate house chores!!!


----------



## Gene01

The person you were before asked you a question?
Stupidity could please even the most demanding follower of Freud.
An idea says goodbye to the shooter.

Apologies for the political content above.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.

Hey Stumpy, how are you feeling today?

Colder here today, but I'll be working inside the shop and most likely have the wood stove going, Whinger will no doubt be next to it on HER chair.
Fun and games again today: Add the under supports to the #3 Shelf unit and slide into place, finish the shelf support tops for #s 1,2 and 3 shelf units and get them in place. Next will be scratching around looking for suitable shelving lumber, looks like no unit will have the same shelves. If I can get to the BS, I have the blade to change so that if I have to, I will re-saw some 2×6's to make shelving. Apart from all that, sorting and filling the shelves is last on the list for today. Major reorganization of the shop is on tomorrow's schedule, the….......wait for it…................ I start on a small trial project in between still moving and storing stuff as I go.
May have to keep the wood stove going all night as our weather outlook for this week is COLD, like winte just came back.
Hope everyone has a great day, I will


----------



## DIYaholic

Motivation has not found me yet….
However, times a wasting….
Off to do chores….

Play, work & be safe today!!!


----------



## superdav721

I hate pollen!
I like motorcycles.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

LJs is running extremely slow again,no problems with any other site I go to.
Posting anything right now may be posted by lunch time…........ this is very time consuming, and a waste of my time.
Crap like this has been going on all week at this site…....what's up?


> ?


??


----------



## JL7

Morning…...coffee good….....

Douglas Dragonfly….got me there Rex…


----------



## JL7

Rex - seems to be posting here fine….sorry…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Ain't ya s'posed to be in the shop!
Why worry about upload speeds!!!

BTW: posting/viewing is sloooow today/yesterday/all week!

Dave,
Did ya go for a ride & eat any bugs???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'll be going to the shop soon, waiting on the snow plough to clear me a path…..but you know how that goes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I thought the upload speed was something at the house, but no, I checked and rebooted everything (including Sandra). Got 3 PC's at the house and they ALL zip along except on LJs. Speed test are coming up OK.
Oh, the reason for all the Pc's in the hosue is because Sandra moved her "office" to the house for the winter, so her transcribing machines are here too. OK, plug for Sandra:
http://www.rivercrestbusinessservices.com/


----------



## StumpyNubs

Feel like crap. Thanks for asking Rex.

But I have to get back to work. I'm trying to get the new episode finished today. We'll see…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good luck, hope you feel better!

Can you edit on a laptop, while sitting on the throne???
That's called multitasking!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No snow yet. I'm thinkin' the NWS was off a bit…..


----------



## Kreegan

Hope you get to feeling better, Jim!


----------



## DIYaholic

Life got in the way of shop time…..
I'm gonna go make some saw dust….
Put my newly upgraded DC system to work!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just some flurries here, so far. Will be at work all night, might have a "fun" trip home in the morning.

Maybe build a sled out of pop bottles?

Veggie soup is a-cooking down. Might need some "Franks Hot sause" to get it right.

Cheap saw has been tested. Needs a GOOD sharpening, but works fine for now. BIG kerf saw!

Two handplanes need their irons re-sharpened. Going through and checking each plane i have out. Have a three legged stool to build. Got the legs to size yesterday. Lots of hand plane work to size them down. Got my "cardio" for the day.


----------



## superdav721

New stuff. I have more but I have to wait till the end of the month.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/witness-marks/


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shows on!

*Go watch Dave's, then go watch mine. Thank ya!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

No shop time today. I'm really hoping to get a bit more done on my workbench before we leave for vacation on Wed, but we'll see.

oooh videos. I'll be right back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave thanks you for hook ,it s getting good use to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy drum sander sounds like its going to be a good one ,feeling any better


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra where yall going on vacation to

i found some guy thats got some cherry for 2 $ a foot it 6 '' X 1" X 10' i would like to make a chair with some of this is this to high its hard to find any cherry down here ,i looked at it it a 1'' thick board not 3/4


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Eddie the hook looks happy.
Cherry is a wonderful wood to work with.


----------



## JL7

Nice hook there Eddie…..looks like it is pretty straightforward to install! Dave's the man!

Good luck on the cherry - sounds like a great deal….


----------



## wswartzwel

Great show Stumpy, loved the final words. When should we expect Mikes scrolling and Turnin to be available?


----------



## gfadvm

Well' it snowed here but the wind was blowing so hard none of it hit the ground! Last I saw of it, it was headed towards eddie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great show Stumpy. Haven't watched yours yet Dave.

Eddie - We're headed to Texas, starting in San Antonio. Should be a great trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - thanks so much for that video. That is exactly the stuff that I love learning because I've never had anyone pass those things along to me. I think you said that most of us would know that already, but that's not so.
When I was marking the stretchers for my workbench, I took a pencil and wrote "bottom front out". Literally.
Of course, I was cursing once I started to sand….


----------



## superdav721

Sandra you made me smile first then laugh out loud. That was priceless.
When I tell people "you may know this already" it is so I dont offend those that do. I didn't know till I was shown.
Thank you Sandra.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Bill!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Welcome to the Stumpy Asylum!!!

A little shop time today. Got material cut and half-lapped for a lumber storage rack. Need to do the assembly tomorrow & hang them sometime this week.

I'm trying to figure out my next shop project???
Base cabinets for the "Bench Top Machine" counter….
Drill Press table….
Crosscut Sled….
Clamp Rack….
Work Bench….
TS outfeed table…
I better stop listing potential projects, as there ain't enough bandwidth in Vermont to continue!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

Thanks for the welcome, I was posting last week as wswartzwel, but changed to my real name, as I am not much for anonymity.

52 years old, am Business owner/Motorcycle tech by trade. Have done some woodworking most of my life. recently inherited my dads shop tools to supplement my own so I am trying to reorganize the home garage into something a little more purpose built. Found stumpys videos while spending time watching all the fantastic educational videos that are available. He mentioned Lumberjocks website, as did one of the guys on a BMW Motorcycle forum I frequent. Said his wife was a woodworker that hung out here.
So here I am learning tips and getting ideas for projects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Just watched Stumpy's latest video.
He's messed up now.
I know now the Mustache Mike is a scroller and a wood turner.
I think Mike is the new star of the show for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You'll fit in well here IF….
You check your sanity at the door!!!

I'm not trying to be anonymous, just going incognito!!!

Evening William.
Sell any pens???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Bill, You're in for some real punishment if you hang around here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I really want to see his turning stuff. However, the scroll info would be all new to me also. So it's ALL good!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played around with some panels today, trying to come up with something for a bedroom suite. Probably have something to show in a few days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you watch Woodturning Workshop Friday on the ringed stem goblet???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
NO!!!
I like the idea of turning goblets though!!!
How was the Penne Ala Vodka???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all. Well ….................. got much done of what I needed to do, but at 5pm we had visitors, so I had to stop there…......grrrrrrrrr.
Unit #3 is in place with added supports to the floor I added. All the stuff is off the fold up table and was being sorted on the new base shelf unit when the company arrived. Had not finished sorting it all, but at least it's all off the table. Lit the wood stove as it is going to be very cold in the morning. I just went down to add wood so that it will run overnight and I'll have a nice warm shop to go to in the morning. Whinger decided to stay there tonight, she's fixed up in a chair near the stove and is very happy.
So, all in all, a pretty good day that could have been better, but I'll take it.

Does Bill know about me????


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was some good stuff. You'll have to try it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push again…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The last hour has mostly been Marty and Randy.
Marty keeps telling randy to push.
I think Randy is in labor or something.
I don't know and don't want to know.
Now Rex showed up.
*Hi Rex!*
Now I'm gone before Bill DOES find out about Rex and runs over me trying to get out the door.

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## superdav721

Randy is having a baby?
See Bill were nuts!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You ain't right….
But that's all right!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you had a good shop day!!!
Please whisper, as not to alarm Bill!!!

Dave,
What would hurt more?
Me having a baby, or
Me having a cow???


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- My other Indiana buddy just sent me a pm and reported 6" of snow and still snowing HARD. Did it miss you?

I never did trust groundhogs!

Niteall


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's white out there. I'll get an update. BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

About 3 inches so far…..


----------



## wswartzwel

if you want to get someones attention….. whisper.

One thing I have noticed is there are only so many personalities available… All the clubs, organizations, forums, political groups, church functions, and cults that I have been involved in seemed to all have the same people in them… they just had different names and feces… er I mean faces.

Rex AKA Roger.. Yeah I lurked for awhile… you know how long it takes to read 33557 posts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

We don't even read that many and we live here…..


----------



## wswartzwel

keep my initials in mind when reading my posts


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I know what your saying about the availablity of personalities….
That's why I don't have one!
I wanted to be different….
& everyone tells me I AM!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotcha…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What does *B*and*S*aw have to do with anything we discuss???


----------



## wswartzwel

One of the tools I got from my father's shop was a 15" planer. looks like the Grizzly GO453 but is a no name. Looks like it was left unused for awhile and has lots of surface rust on it. Any tips or things I should avoid when cleaning it up? I also have a Dewalt 12" bench top job so I am not in a hurry, But I would like to get this other one up and running. Is there an area where I should post the question? or would I be better off doing a forum search so I don't get scolded.


----------



## DIYaholic

You can post the question under "power tools & accessories", but include pictures. If it is really old, then there is also the Vintage Machinery.org site to look at.

EDIT:
Watch out for sharp rusty blades!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

The clock is displaying 12:10….
I need sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## wswartzwel

thanks,

gnight all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bill, sorry those initials have already been taken, Stumpy owns them as uses them on a regular basis.

With wind chill, we are at freezing right now, no white stuff, but brass monkey's are upset.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill is new to the thread and has screwed up already.
You'll now forever be known as the "bull$#!+ guy".

Morning all Limberjerks!
I'm getting a late start this morning.
I'm moving slow.
Yes I said late.
What's wrong with all you sleepy heads.
I thought everyone got up at four after tossing and turning in bed till around two.
No?
Just me?
Oh well, coffe is on. It'll be alright.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning William, is it cold there?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's been cold at night lately, but warms up fairly comfortable during the day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think that is the major factor in my above normal pain levels lately Rex. This everchanging weather wreaks havock on me. I'm moving to Texas as soon as you make room for a cot in that shop of yours. 
Oh, I forgot. Texas weather isn't much different than ours. 
Nevermind. I'll have to dream of a permanent beach vacation somewhere around the equator.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We have at least 2 more days of cold weather. It's 32 here with a wind chill down to 25. Tomorrow morning is set for 28.
Got to get my nuts roasting before I go out in this cold.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Haven't you heard Rex?
I'm starting up a petition to have the name of Stumpy's show changed.
The new name will be:
*SCROLLING AND TURNING WITH MUSTACHE MIKE*....................................................................................................................................................................................................................with stumpy nubs


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, but you can still come down …...and you won't need to bring any invalid equipment as I have it all here. Hey we could have wheelchair races and Walker marathons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lately I don't attempt to go to the shop till around nine. Usually it's warmed up enough by then to not need a fire. If I build a fire to get comfortable early in the mornings with weather like this, even a small one, then it'll warm up and I'll be sweating till about noon when all the embers finally burn out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All-right William, I have even started a Stumpy ex-pats organization.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If you read my posts you'll know that I have my wood stove burning right now in the shop and the cat is laying in front of it, wished I could teach her to load wood into it. So I'll get going down there as soon as daylight breaks and throw another log on the fire.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wheelchair races makes me think of one of the times I was in the mental ward in Hattisburg, MS.
They had me and this other guy who was suffering from pain related depression just like me in the ward with suicide watch patients and court ordered rehab patients. We were supposed to stay in our rooms until at least seven. Me and this other guys though, I dubbed him Sargent Dan, we both woke around four and would get antsy sitting in our rooms with nothing to do.
I was stuck in a wheelchair then and Sargent Dan was on a cane. We'd sneak out of our rooms to the end of the hall where they kept a spare wheel chair for emergency purposes. We'd start wheel chair races down the back hall of the facility. If the nurses happened to see us and try to stop us, we'd just run, er, wheel, away from them. They'd chase us until they realized we could roll faster than they could run. 
They finally realized that me and Sargent Dan weren't harming anyone. We would be quite about things. It was just that you don't put two depression patients in a situation where they have to sit in silence, in a depressing room with nothing to do.
However, after the nurses stopped even trying to stop us in the morning, it was no more fun and we stopped doing that. 
Instead we would go down to the cafeteria, pick the lock on the cabinet and start making coffee. We made it super, super strong in the decaffenated pot. Have you ever seen a crackhead in rehab strung out on caffeine?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I knew you had a wood stove. They are a great way to get rid of scraps. Mine is just not efficient enough for days like we've had lately. 
It takes until about nine to get the whole shop good and comfortable. By nine though, the outside temperature is warm enough that you can open the door. Then the heater is putting out enough heat that it gets too hot in the shop. So then it's till around noon that you can get the shop comfortable again with the heat still putting off heat and the door open. 
So it's easier for me to just wait till about nine.
I can't wait till the weather levels out some.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sounds like great fun William, precious moments. I have a lot of those moments that probably I'm the only one who thinks they were funny. In fact all the way through my life has been a blast with things happening where any other person would have lost it, there's a lot to be said for being an idiot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My stove in the shop is pretty awesome, I love it. The biggest thing about it is that it will do a 12 hour burn on 1 load and the flue set down, so I can run it at night and walk into a warm shop, although the chance to do that has been extremely limited.


----------



## superdav721

Monday. woo woo
But thats OK the wife and I are going to take a holiday and go south. Deep cajun country. First stop http://middendorfsrestaurant.com/.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm always scared to leave a fire in my wood heater at night. If something could go wrong, it's gonna happen to me.

I know what you mean Rex. Those nurses didn't think us switching the coffee up was too funny either. So they decided they were going to take their time taking us out to smoke. It was their way of punishing us. They forgot they were dealing with me (a mechanic) and Sargent Dan (a military man). When noone was looking, we took the cover off the coffee maker hot plate and lit our cigarettes on the heating element. You see, we were able to keep our cigarettes in there, just not the lights to light them with.
Those nurses finally gave up I think. They pretty much let us two guys do what we want as long as we left everyone else alone. They even started chasing us again each morning in the wheel chair races. You could tell their heart wasn't in it though. They were just keeping us two old coots satisfied.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll take the STUFFED BROILED WHOLE FLOUNDER …................ 18.95 Dave.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll have a good time Dave.
When you leaving?
Ya'll going on the bike?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I type a response to you Dave.
Maybe it'll show up sometime in the future.
I hope ya'll have a good time.

Just checked the weather Rex. 
It's only getting to 55 here today.
So I'm going to the shop and build a fire after all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Rex too,

Dave,
Middendorf lists their hours as Wednesday - Sunday 10:30 am - 09:00 pm….
Ya might want to make a reservation!!!
BTW: I would fit into a medium T-shirt!!! (FYI: I prefer long sleeves.)

All that snow will be avoiding New England!!!! Suckers!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Willaim, I was just looking at some old videos I made with that little Flip camera last year and I came across this Garage Sale one - you remember that notorious event?
I was just arriving home from Chemo.
Notice the jewelry, scrolls saw work and other stuff is all what Sandra had made.
I hated the Garage sale.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I remember them clothes racks! I hated that garage sale also….
There wasn't a CNC Router for sale, or any other tools either!!!


----------



## bandit571

Mornin'all Clocked out at work @0712, walked in my front door at home @0810. Not too bad for going 18miles in that white crap. Only saw two cars in the ditch, too. About 4" right now. Real fine, misty stuff, too. Still have to go back to work tonight @1900. Might have to start a little early for the drive…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Well so much for my "Winter Break".....
It's back to my "real job" today….
Prepping for the coming "Spring Clean-up" & mulch season!!!
I HATE MULCH!!! We determined that mulch is German for "[email protected]"!!!

Play, work & nap safely today!!!
Gotta go….


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning. Though I am not awake yet.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Your accounts of your exploits with Sargent Dan are hilarious. Made my day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Wart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Come and get ya some of this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got about a half a dog worth…..


----------



## ssnvet

Glad you were able to make more progress Rex…. In my mind, progress = victory

LJ sight is definitely getting quirky… I posted last night, but it doesn't show this a.m. ..... basically, I said good job Stumpy and please don't ever go PC on us.

I'm pretty stoked, as I powered up the TS yesterday and it appears to run well. I have to wait for another HF link belt to arrive so I can get a third belt on, and then it's time to mount the table and wings…. :^)


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, Monday…


----------



## wswartzwel

I thought you measured with the dog on end? See I am learning a lot already.


----------



## bandit571

Time for me nap, got to work all night tonight, again. My three day weekend, as it were, SUCKS! Bad weather and all! Good night!


----------



## DamnYankee

200 posts since I last checked in…will have to review later…in the meantime please apply any of the following responses as appropriate knowing I mean them with all sincerity…

...No way!
...Cool!
...Nice work!
...Sorry to hear that. Hopw you get to feeling better.
...That sucks!
...Good morning.
...Good afternoon.
...Good evening.
...Good night.
...Holy $3!+
...and Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
…No way! WAY!

…Cool! I agree!

…Nice work! Thanks, I worked hard on that!

…Sorry to hear that. Hopw you get to feeling better. Me too!

…That sucks! Don't it!

…Good morning. Right back at ya!

…Good afternoon. Is it noon already?

…Good evening. Hope your day was good!

…Good night. It's early, have one more!!!

…Holy $3!+ Yup, we (& Sandra) got a new Pope!!!

…and Randy. Yeah, I get that ALOT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My "real job" work day is over…..
I'm beat & need a nap….


----------



## superdav721

All orders will be filled and consumed by me!
Friday and we are going in mama's new car.
Something about a heater, windshield and radio.


----------



## DamnYankee

Shadow Box finally (!!!!) presented.


----------



## superdav721

WoW that is nice.


----------



## Gene01

Totally awesome, Yankee.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks guys.
FYI - I'm the guy in the middle in the last photo.


----------



## DIYaholic

The Shadow Box is a fine tribute to his service and an excellent example of your craftsmanship!!!

Thanks go out for his service, yours and everyone in the armed services, for all that you do!!!

Fantastic job Rob! You should be swollen with pride!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that is awesome DY


----------



## DS

Very nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch & nap are over….
"Union Break is due….
Then off to the shop!!!


----------



## JL7

That's *very cool* Rob…


----------



## ssnvet

great job on the shadow box


----------



## devann

Hello all, hope y'all are doing well. Dyankee that is a real sharp looking shadow box you did. How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ultra great Yankee. I can only echo Randy's remarks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DARRELL, you old SOB, where have you been? I have had to hold down this lot of misfits on my own since you went "walkabout"


----------



## DamnYankee

Darrell - about 40lbs


----------



## devann

Hi Roger, Trying to make a buck and keep the bills paid. How are you doing? I think about calling you when I'm blasting thru Waco but it never seems to be at a decent hour. I have a picture to show ya after I find the camera and put it on the computer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It wasn't hard to figure out which one was you Rob. You're the one with the N.C. accent…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and nice job on the box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon Darrell…..


----------



## bandit571

Doo, doo doo, lookin' out my front window









and the back window?









at the landlord's little shed.


----------



## devann

Thanks DY, I'm guess some heavy duty speaker hanging hardware is next.

Here's a picture of some juniper my uncle give me last week. He wanted some for a closet so he fired up his sawmill and give me the leftovers. Not sure what to do with it, but my storage container smells good when I open the door now.


----------



## devann

good afternoon Marty.
Bandit, that looks too cold for me. I was whining about 32° here this morning. Suppose to be 27° tomorrow. I haven't got my garden in here yet, the tiller broke down last week and didn't get parts until Sat. It's a good thing because I already have some tomato plants I was going to transplant last week. My strawberries are coming along fine though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Darrell,
You can store that at my place.
Some of it may come up missing, when you try to collect it….
"carpenter ants" would be to blame, of course!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex said; I can only echo Randy's remarks.

Rex,
YOU speechless??? NO WAY!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Awesome work, Rob! I'm sure that made his day.


----------



## superdav721

Do any of you guys work for a living?


----------



## ssnvet

staring at the clock, counting down to 4:30 :^)

not sure if that counts as working or not


----------



## devann

Hi Dave, I wish I was Dave. I've been getting the thumbs down lately. I keep cutting the bids closer to the bone but there's not much left but $ for boloney and diesel. On the + side I did get a call accepting a bid for a strip center, gotta wait on some demo to be done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I put in a whole 1.5 hours today!
Of course, that included two 15 minute coffee breaks and a 1/2 hour lunch break!!!


----------



## bandit571

Darrell : How about a box made of that wood?









Just a box









Around here, it is called Aromatic Red Cedar….


----------



## bandit571

looks like I have something to do, on my days off









Item #1. Item #2 is in the mail, on it's way here. Should have the first one done before numbah two shows up, but you just never know…


----------



## Kreegan

I get paid, but I wouldn't necessarily classify what I do as work, Dave. It flabbergasts me how much I get paid to do how little when I think about how hard I've worked in the past for how little.


----------



## devann

That's a good looking cedar chest you have their bandit. How old is it? Have you had any issues with the top only being finished on one side? Are the drawers real? Guess I could go look in your projects section huh? BTW nice looking plane, I recently got a similar one for fixing a chair.


----------



## superdav721

OK I am home now. Let the fun begin.


----------



## bandit571

It MIGHT be two years old, maybe. Bottom two drawers ARE drawers, all their edges are beveled like the rest of the raised panels. Top is still flat. Leave the insides unfinished to get that special smell. Outside was three coats of poly gloss. Took about the first two to seal the wood enough for the third one to shine.

The Cedar was from an old tree a friend had sawn up years ago. He even made a pic-nic table from some of it!

The Millers Falls #9, type 3 will be the project for this week. have to get it looking like the other M-F plane I have.









Might need to make a spot for it..


----------



## JL7

Home as well Dave…....I did my time today…..


----------



## JL7

Darrel - that's a really nice pile of cut-offs…........free wood is the best….

Bandit - no offense…..but that barely qualifies for snow….. We are starting to thaw here, so now the trick is too keep the snow OUT of the basement…....I get really crabby when the snow runs into the basement…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What's wrong with having an indoor swimming pool???


----------



## JL7

Randy - you make a good point…..and its a great way to get all that sawdust out of the corners…...but electrocution is always weighing on my mind…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Did ya make it to the shop today???

Now that people are showing up….
I'm off to the shop!!!


----------



## DS

No disrespect for anyone in the colder climates… I was swimming in my pool this last weekend.
This is Phoenix's Chamber of Commerce weather season just starting.

I feel for y'all… but you can feel sorry for me come August.


----------



## JL7

DS - no dis-respect taken…...it hit 40 today and I swear it was hot…..had the window rolled down in the car…...but the snow has got to go…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good evening gents!

William, the hospital story is hysterical (in a warped kind of way) especially Sgt. Dan's name. 
If we can't laugh we might as well be pushing up daisies.

I was up early, got all spiffy in my grownup clothes and was at my paying job at 8 am. I've been cleared to work 1/2 days 3 days a week. Big woop. Kreegan, I agree, I've never worked so little to get paid so much. In the past, I worked very hard for peanuts. Anyhooo

Felt pretty good for about the first 2 hours. Hour 3 both hands were blue and my head had somehow become filled with compacted cotton. Made it to the 1/2 day mark and headed home much less enthused than before. Early bedtime tonight, to try again tomorrow.

At least I had the sense not to cut anything in the shop when I got home. I managed to change the blade on my TS and put the blade guard and pawls BACK ON! Every time I was using that thing, that little voice was saying "stupid, stupid, stupid…."

After Wed, I'll be away from the computer for over a week. So I'd best get my comments in.

Whining about medical issues - check
Left to do before Wednesday: 
- ask a few questions
-Admit to buying something I don't really need.
-pretend to appreciate burls

What else?

Oh and Hi Bill! If the big meanies get nasty, I'll be your muscle.


----------



## JL7

Hey Sandra….sorry to here about the weird hand and head things…..doesn't seem good…..hope you get that figured out pronto…...you've got a bench to finish! So many posts today - I forgot to comment on the *crazy* antics of William and Sgt. Dan…..funny stuff William…...turn the saws off before trying any of that in the shop….

Congrats to Eddie on the top spot now…....NICE!

Almost done with the finishing…....can't wait to make some dust….......


----------



## wswartzwel

Thanks Sandra, I could use some friends in high places.


----------



## devann

Yes Jeff, free wood is the best. I always thought it is a rhetorical question asking a carpenter if they want some free wood. Even when I have absolutely no more room to store wood I take it. Just a phone call or two and somebody is happy. I hope you thaw out sooner than later. Snow in the basement would drive me up the wall, I couldn't stand it. Where I'm from snow is only good for skiing.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…..just watched the garage sale video…...So Sandra likes Dogs! Some nice scroll work in there….and I saw the dynamite clock in there at the end…....always a fun project…..I made one once…...


----------



## JL7

Yes - welcome Bill….looking forward to discussing motorcycles and re-building old tools plus a multitude of other less important content!

Darrell - I happen to enjoy the challenge of finding spots for the good wood finds…....I always try to keep at least some of everything in the little wood room off the side of the shop, so you can just walk over and grab whatever you want and start cutting….......but the rest has to go somewhere. So the there is wood scattered all about the property…..and always room for just a bit more…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

If we're measuring snowfall in dogs - here's a pic from last year. And the pooch is no Jack Russell….


----------



## Momcanfixit

We think he's a cross between a pitbull and the Easter Bunny:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weird hand and head… must be a woman thing…..

Damn, I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played with a panel today. Wanting a distressed look. Not sure if I like it yet…..


----------



## devann

Looks good Marty. The grain on top piece kinda plays your eyes. Is the flower carved or burned?

Hello Sandra, a good looking dog. of coarse I could be bias.


----------



## JL7

Nice doggies…...

And Marty….nice panel….not sure about the distressing thing…..that's above my pay grade…..we always knew you were a few plugs short…..

Dave…..jealous about the vacation thing…..have some fun…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Devann - looks like they might be related.

Marty, the panel is nice except for where the buckshot went through.


----------



## superdav721

woof woof


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Darrel how did it get all the way up there from Canada or did Sandras dog go all the way down there it Texas ,they look kin to me

Sandra San Antonio is a great place to visit went there to see my son graduation from the navy cormans and went to the river walk it was nice had a good time

Marty the round hole and square pegs is abit trickey,looks great to me


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't have all the pegs in there…..

Devann, That one is sharpie and dye. I'll carve the finished panels…..

Jeff, I'm not sure about the distress thing either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Round holes and square pegs is what happens when ya can't find the chuck key to the morticing machine. I squared those few by hand. That's why they're not all in…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7




----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Eddie - looks like your dog has the same teflon fur as mine. He can roll in muck and be clean two minutes later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Since We're showing off dogs, Here's his senior picture when he graduated Indiana University…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwwww - so he's edjumacated?

That's it for me tonight. Hopefully neither the hubby nor the dog will snore tonight.

Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Sandra

Jeff that cat is just look to to comfortable

sharp looking dog marty,had a plant manager named otto one time alway wonder wher i heard that name but i have heard it some where


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DamnYankee

Okay here's my dog…


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for all the comments on the shadow box.
A few lessons learned with that project that's for sure


----------



## gfadvm

DY- That shadow box was awesome and looked to be much appreciated!

How did you stick that dog to the wall like that?


----------



## DamnYankee

French Cleat System


----------



## JL7

Good tune Eddie…...a bit of rockin' on a Monday night….

Hey Andy - did ya teach your saw that cove trick yet?

Rob…...not suppose to put the dog on the cleat…...just your kids and tools….that's it. No dogs…


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by HELLO!!!

Shop is closed up….
Cold ones are flowing….
Gotta go read 32 posts…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sharp dog Rob ,bet the base commander surprised with that gift


----------



## DIYaholic

Dog gone it….
I ain't got a dog….
I do have a CAT residing here though….
Wish it wasn't….
Anyone one up for some stir fry???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…
To much to comment on….

Sandra, 
Hope the hands & cotton head clears!
I've heard of "cotton mouth", is this similar??? Lol.

Snow is melting quickly here, 40's rest of the week!!!

Today was putter in the shop day.
Finished overhead lumber storage system parts,
They will be installed tomorrow.

I then made a (fre*n*ch cleat) holder/hanger for my Diston handsaw.

I've been having to constantly plug, unplug, replug & rearrange extension cords everytime I wanted to run a different machine. So I installed a power strip, ran an extension cord or two and no longer need to!!!
That will be a time saver….
Not sure the "Fire Marshall" would approve!!! But ya gotta do, what ya gotta do!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Haven't worked up the courage to try coving on the TS yet. I need to find a vid or instructions so I don't cut off something important!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow whatsits, lunatics, wood punishers and other assorted beings….......and Randy.
I had a gosh darn sort of day, actually it was like paddling as hard as I could and going backwards, sideways, up, down but never forward.
I had to take apart the 3 section of top shelves that I had just finished because they did not fit well in the odd recess places in the walls, plus I ran out of brackets. So redesign is was, and I successfully got togehter 1 set of upper shelving which will work OK, 2 more to go (there are 4 of these "uprights" on each unit). As a break I decided to change the blade on the BS, everything went OK until it came to removing the old blade. The old blade got itself jammed in all too small slot near the doors, somehow it twisted itself when I was trying to feed it out. Tried for quite a while to free it and remove it, no luck, but my old friend Metal Shears took care of the problem. I installed a 3/4×3 blade for re-sawing, adjusted the install, re-checked everything and took it for a spin. Wow, this is a serious blade and chewed wood


Code:


 100 mph .....too fast. So tomorrow I'll change the speed down on the BS so this blade is not so aggressive and give a smoother cut.<br />I found 3 pieces of T&G flooring which will make a nice shelf, but would you thing that joining them at the slots would be a breeze? .......nah. I ended up with 13 clamps aided by a 2lb knocker and a 1/2 lb persuader, and finally after I had exhaust all known derogative phrases I managed to get the B^*

!_+^ together. !!!!

Cold all day with some bright spots, supposed to be worse tomorrow. Left Whinger in charge at the shop, filled her food and water bowls, made sure her bed chair had something warm to lay on, stocked the stove for an overnight burn and headed home.
That was my exciting day. Not daunted, just want to get it done.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hellof a day Rex at least you didnt kick the cat ,kinda cold here too ,but the warm weather is coming might as well injoy this cool weather a month from not ill be wanting it back


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to tomorrow….
I'll see you today!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Cabin & Cabinettes,

We need to do some hiring around here!!!
Where did the night shift go???

I managed to get the coffee brewing…..
Now to see If I can get me moving!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy - do you sleep at the computer??


----------



## superdav721

Rex hang in there. You are in the mix having fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Dave- is today vacation departure for you?

Rex - looks like progress to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
1) I can sleep anywhere.
2) Laptops go everywhere.
3) I don't have a real life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You mean this isn't real Toto?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, good witch of the North and Randy.
After I made that post last night I crashed and have just woken up.
Ah coffee…...have a few sps and be right back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Sir Rex!

Sandra,
Reality is a perception!
If you perceive it as real….
Then IT IS!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rex
I like that - good witch of the North. Think I'll keep it.

Had an absolutely lousy night last night. The nerves in my arms have been bad this week. Dr. suggested I try keeping my arms straight. Nice thought but totally impossible. Kept waking up because one arm or the other would be numb and hurt, would flail it into another position and start all over again. I've been offered sleep meds, but the thought of my arms being numb for hours while I'm in a drugged induced sleep is too scary for me. 
Morning whine over.

Third cup of coffee is starting to kick in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, when I had that appointment last week at the foot doctor to see about my nerve damage (from the chemo) to my foot and what it was also doing to my toes, after checking my sensations with needle pricks, the doctor prescribed a medication (tube) of a specially made formula which would ease the pain and dull the nerve effects. I got this specially mixed potion on Thursday and I must say it has helped, especially at letting me get to sleep. It lasts for about 6 hours, but it's enough for a good window when you can be less helpless with the problem.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is ringing a bell with me. I think I recall a dr mentioning something like that to me.
What's it called? I'm willing to try just about anything at this point.


----------



## ssnvet

You'll be hard pressed to get a picture of this guy that doesn't have a tennis ball in it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What did ya do to LJ's this morning???


----------



## Momcanfixit

SS - Pretty dog. We used to have a border collie who always had a tennis ball.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everybody…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it's still broke…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Marty.
Talk me out of buying the incra ibox….... I don't really NEED it, but it would make the drawer build for my workbench much easier.

Must. Walk. Away. From. Credit Card….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, this is made by a compounding pharmacy in Conroe, TX for an order by the foot doc. It comes in like a tube of toothpaste and has a very long description mane:
*CA MELOXICAM/TOPIRAMATEL/LIDOCAINE/PRILOCAINE* with is most certainly what it contains.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm blaming it on the night shift!
Remember, I don't do ANYTHING!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ahhhh, It was Sandra that clogged the drain…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Rex,

I'm going to ask my doctor about it. I think the neurologist had said something about a compounded topical cream. Maybe they make a bubble bath with it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, t'was I, the Good Witch of the North - (cue evil cackling)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Do we have pictures to help with the decision on this incra i-box thing???


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Incra Ibox, pink hammer or Gucci purse….
It's YOUR choice!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Definite NO the Gucci purse.
Pink hammer - bite your tongue
This is when knowing my credit card number by heart becomes VERY dangerous.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

And I've seen Stumpy's in use in the video from William's workshop. It looks fabulous but to be perfectly honest, I don't think I could build it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, bubble bath - maybe, but don't mistake it for a tube of toothpaste.
Somehow, a pink hammer would not suit you, but a psychedelic one…..maybe. 

Randy, What do you say to a baby wearing designer diapers?


----------



## Momcanfixit

The danged i-box gets good reviews and I can actually buy it on the Canadian Amazon site for cheaper than the US one, which never happens.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning, Nubbers. Almost time to go to "work", boo! Yesterday I didn't even get my coat off or lunch put away before they started asking me questions they could have figured out themselves if they'd actually put in the effort. On the plus side, I got paid today. On the Rex plus and me minus side, I get to pay quarterly taxes this month. Time to order some chewing gum, Rex. ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I checked out that incra thingy for $155 plus free shipping, and before you decide to get all crazy with that credit card, I know a guy, that works for a guy, that has pictures of one of these up in Michigan. It's like $5 or $10 for this this. (some assembly required) Just tell him you know me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Stumpy might take issue with the purchase of the iBOX, over HIS "Box Joint Machine" plans….
Don't want to upset the "Great Oz"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

clogged drain again…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, perhaps an enema may help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
? ? ? Designer Diaper Dialog? ? ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy… That figures…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you'd say: Gucci, Gucci, Gucci


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
All I can say is; *"Job Security!!!"*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy's design looks great and I know it would work well, but methinks I don't have the patience to build it.
(I'm working on the patience thing, but I'm not seeing the results quickly enough!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

William- Mike's on his own schedule on the Scrollin' and Planin'. I think we're filming the first one on Friday, but we'll see.

Rex- Keep your chin up.

Yanks- That's one sweet shadowy box!

Sandra- You can't go wrong with Incra. I love everything they make. And NO I don't care if you buy instead of build!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, how do you get rid of a polar bear??


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I was thinking more along the lines of "Gucci, Gucci, Ew Goo"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

First you cut a large hole in the ice.

Then you surround it with small piles of peas.

When the polar bear goes to take a pea, you kick him in the hole.

(compliments of my 8 yr old)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Stumpy.

Good to know about Incra. Thanks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, actually the last line is: "So when the bear goes to take a pea, you kick him in the ice hole."


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi Stumpy, err "Great Wizard"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

AHA! I like that even better. Not sure if I'll tell the 8 year old that though….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry to have to tell you this, but during my search and deploy actions recently, I came across one of those Incra iBox jig, new in box, a gift for some occasion or the other.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aaaaaahhhh Rex, you're shop really is a treasure hunt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll trade ya for a pink hammer and a bucket of snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "Day Job" is calling….
Gotta go meet a customer, to discuss property maintenance plans for "Spring Clean-Up" and the summer mow season.
Guess I'll have to act all "civilized & normal".
That could be veeeery dificult!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I ordered one of those Stumpy sticks once, Then lost it during a nuclear meltdown…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I need to be sensible. No sleep, hands are almost numb again.
Better go sit somewhere with my arms straight. (yes I know my daily allotment of whining has been exceeded….)

If the incra jig is a good idea now, it will still be in a few days.

Talk to y'all latah!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since everyone else is…

Maya- Our beloved Australian Shepherd










Puddles- Our little shop mutt










Luigi- Our fat, lazy cat










I didn't have photos handy of the other cat "Winey-mittens" and McNugget the shop chicken.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I'm pretty sure that my Sandra, over the past 4 or 5 years made a list of all the things I looked at twice while out of commission reading WW magazines. Seems like she distributed a list to people who asked what they could get me, so that's one of the big reasons I am finding this stuff. 5 years = a lot of unopened and unused stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee effects taking hold….
Daylights a burnin'....
Time for me to motivate!!!

I'll see ya, when I see ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra….

I've never made box joints myself, but was under the impression that people have been doin' so with a simple jig that looks like this, since the dawn of time….










explanation is here...

I like Incra stuff…. but can't really afford to put that kind of money into my "hobby" and don't think it's necessary.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I have several Incra products.
I do not have the one you're looking at,
But I can tell you that the Incra products I do have are the most accurate things in my shop.
The only complaints I have ever heard about Incra products were from people who either were trying to use them for something they were not designed to do, or couldn't even tell you what anything past the cover of the instruction booklet looked like.

I have an Incra fence that can accurately remove 1/100th of an inch from a strip of wood. Who needs that kinds of accuracy for wood work I don't know, but it'll do it. I have proven it wiht digital calipers because I did not believe the claim myself when I read it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- What's your budget? If I was going to get an Incra setup, I would without a doubt go with one of their positioners (the table saw one is expensive, the router table one is cheaper, but still pricey). The reason is it uses little template strips to make all sorts of dovetails and box joints with amazing ease and accuracy. I have the table saw and router joinery system. Of course I have yet to have a chance to use it (other than for regular table saw cutting) but it really is amazing.

Go here and watch the Intro Video (it's a download so I can't ember it here). You'll be amazed. Then you'll be shocked at the price. But if it's in your budget, it's well worth it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks gents. Good to know William. I am a die-hard instruction reader.

SS- yes, I've looked at making a jig like the drawing. The fiddle factor is high though from what I've read…..

Still on the fence, pardon the pun.

Okay, no more typing for me. Seriously. Maybe


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should also Check out the options Rockler has

Their router table box joint jig looks nice for $79










And the Woodsmith one is $119.










If you want the accuracy of an Incra Positioner without the big price, you can go with the standard Incra Jig, which is on sale at Rockler for $50. Add the sliding fence option (or make one) and you can do all sorts of joints with it.










NO I DO NOT GET A KICK BACK FROM ROCKLER FOR MENTIONING THIS.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Stumpy. You just may have saved me some cashola.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's 25 degrees here right now and maybe get up to 50 as a high. Got to wait for it to get above freezing before I can go to my hopefully warm shop.
Sandra you'll find the people of Texas very hospitable, already for you pending visit, they have lowered the temperatures to your comfort zone …........ when will you be leaving Texas?


----------



## superdav721

Vacation starts Friday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I wish I had your job so I could vacation all the time….. Wait, what am I saying???


----------



## devann

Good morning y'all, coffee and peanuts for breakfast, my Uncle Lu would of been proud of my. He was a peanut farmer.
I see Sandra must of started something with that dog picture yesterday, I see cats and dogs this morning. Then again I don't have the time to read each post y'all are just more than I can keep up with.

I see we have jigs and more jigs which is a good thing. I love jigs, I just wish that I could remember more what some of the homemade jigs make I made were for. I'm quick to tool up something if I think that I'm going to making several of the same thing. I need to start labeling some of them so I'll remember what they were for. Sometimes I look at them and wonder what on earth was I thinking.

Roger, 25° that's too cold for me, the stainless steel in my head gets to me when it's that cold. It's a balmy 29° here this morning. At least my tomato plants waiting to be transplanted are still okay. 
Time to go fire up the propane and do some shop cleaning, it looks like a bomb went off in there.


----------



## DamnYankee

It was 28F here when I went for my run this morning. It will be over 50F this afternoon.


----------



## superdav721

It is so good to have Darrell back. Some body has to keep Roger in line.


----------



## DIYaholic

My morning 1 hour "day job" shift is over….
Microwave is preparing a warm lunch….
Another 1 hour "day job" shift is on the agenda….
Then onto installing my ceiling mounted garage lumber storage system!!!
Does that count as "shop" time???


----------



## ssnvet

Does that count as "shop" time???

most definitely

you gots to make the shop b4 you can makes the projects :^)


----------



## bandit571

Nap is over for the day

Babysat a new Production Tech all last night.

Surge hopper full of plastic resin (Reclaimed/reprocessed) had a problem. Turned into a 30' tall gyser of white pellets, all over theblending room. One guess who had to go clean up?

One hand plane is here, awaiting a clean up. A second one is in the mail.

Only took the usual 20 minutes for the drive home this morning, instead of yesterday's hour long FUN Ride.

Got tonight and tomorrow night …...OFF! Then I work two nights, and then off for three. On a WEEKEND, too!


----------



## ssnvet

One guess who had to go clean up?

Stumpy?


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## devann

Randy, do you mean something like this?










I built this at my old shop. I used some* Very Heavy Duty *connectors.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just taking a break for some Rosy Lee and a Gasper.
Been at it - hard since I got to the shop which was about 10 am …......and I'm still going!!!
Rebuilt 7 of the upper shelf units, 1 more to go, then it's assembly time - FINAL ASSY.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Found a horde of "treasure" in a corner I had not seen the light of day in for years. Think I may take a pic of the horde just to piss William off…....he he


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Darrelll, that really is Top Shelf.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is getting busy, and dirty.

Found a plug in the floor drain in the Dungeon Shop. River is now flowing out to the City.

Took a "new" handplane apart, and started the clean up









Dang, forgot to get Brasso, again. Got the bolts cleaned up, too









Have to babysit a 3 yr old BRAT, so i'm taking a break from cleaning old rusty things.

Film @11:00


----------



## superdav721

Bandit let the child play with your planes.


----------



## bandit571

Ah…......No. That ain't going to happen, for at least ten more years!

Bandit needs a "Walk-about", badly!

When one needs earplugs to sit at the home computer? The GrandBRATS seem to have the idea that "I'm loudest, I WIN!" actually works around me. Til this old Sarge lets loose in good Parade Ground fashion. Maybe I should be more of the Old Sargeant Major, or even The RSM?


----------



## bandit571

When the better half returns
i will dial up Youtube
And play "Prussians Beat Retreat" 
as loud as it will go

All the while taking as few steps as needed

To retreat to the Dungeon Shop

Igorski ( Eyegor's older brother) will maintain security watch at the door…..

While down there
will dial up on the youtube
Volga Boatman song
by the 
Red Army Chorus
and
VUT! ( pump up the volume!) by the same group.

Music to work by…

For all of you other twerps and slackers
and even randy
you can dial up
Alice Coopers cover of
Hendrix's Foxy Lady
look for the "Live" version
and enjoy
Orianthi absolutely shred
a guitar, broken strings and all
while doing the lead work.

VERY NICE!


----------



## devann

Oh give 'em break Sgt, Major. soon there will be a barrage of seemingly never ending rapid fire questions that you'll have to answer/explain. Remember that's when the fun really starts.

Roger, I'm glad to hear that you're getting more shop time. watcha makin'?, besides a mess. btw, have you used the woodworking sign I sent ya on anything yet? pictures of the shelves Roger, we like pictures.


----------



## bandit571

maybe Rex needs the RSM to get him motivated?

3 yr. old is GrandBRAT is Grand BRAT #5. Plus a step grand brat. named Brittany, but I called her BRATtany. Now, she even signs her name that way.

Randy: Get to work! Slacker!

Marty: What the "return Policy" on all this white crap you sent me?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy.


----------



## bandit571

HOWDY!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Been busy again today, and still at it
Second unit now has it's upper shelves on it, one to go, but that's going to be tough one because suitable lumber is not readily at hand.
Randy, I just wanted you to know from you remarks on the "Garage Sale" video when you mentioned about the huge clothes rack I was ordered to build, well that was the first item to get cut up for what I am working on now, and it felt *GOOD*.
Today I made a sortie into a dark corner area, a sort of no man's land or area 51. I was amazed by what I found and the following pics are today's treasure finds, which I laid out and took pics, otherwise William would have got on my case. There is another large box there which I will unearth tomorrow, just too much excitement for 1 day.
In the background you can see part of unit 3 which I am sorting and loading - as you can see.
The birthday boy is very happy.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Overhead Lumber Storage System" is complete!!!
You can see it here.
IF you want to see some AMAZING work!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you were able to enjoy dismantling the clothes rack! Great job there buddy. You be making good progress!!!

Just don't let Andy see that Rockler Cove Cutting Jig…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad you had a good day Rex!

I think that's the exact same Incra miter gauge on your bench that I just got in the mail today! Man, you have some sweet stuff…


----------



## devann

dang King Rex, looks like Christmas. that's the kind of mess I like.

Howdy Stumpy, saw your video, where are the nubs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big grin still on my face

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48319


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex! Wow, it's like a woodworker's version of an iSpy book.

See who can find the can of Minwax….. No wonder you're itching to get this stuff set up.


----------



## devann

Randy, it looks like your storage is about done. I'm told that straight wood is good wood 'cause I cuss less.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Rex, I noticed you have the Incra Miter Gauge. 
If you can, get the sled conversion kit. If you're feeling spiffy you could probably make it, but the kit makes it easier. 
I love my sled. 
Rob those hold downs I see on the front of the Rockler what ever that is box for the sled. 
Then, when you get to using your table saw, read the directions, set it up properly, and you have a system that will cut ANYTHING accurately. 
I was working with a 22 1/2 degree angle today. I don't know what I would have done (besides cuss) without my Incra sled.

The Craftsman (or copy, I don't know which you have) muti jig you have there is a great tool.
I bought one for a good deal at a yard sale.
I thought of all kinds of things I could do with it.
I set it up and admired it,
Then set it on a shelf so I could get to it easily and use it.
I need to figure out one day where, 
Pull it back out now,
And find a dang use for it.

I got rid of my cove cutting jig too, I see it in one of those photos.
That's one of those things I bought at a yard sale too and it took space and I never used it.
As soon as I sold it and needed the week after.
I made a shop made jig.

Everything is looking good though Bud.
Glad you are getting to the shop more regular than you used to.


----------



## JL7

Holy cats….lot's of posts today…....

Sandra - here's my 2 cents on the iBox. There are 2 key advantages to this over the old school miter gauge version….*1.* is the adjustable miter slot runner - no play at all and *2.* you can fine tune it to the exact width of your dado set. If you make your own "old school" miter gauge jig, you need to get the index pin sized exactly for the dado setup you are using…...this can be tricky.

If you see yourself making a lot of box joints, I think it's a worthy tool because you can adjust it on the fly…..

Rex - sounds like a good day in the shop and lots of cool treasure there…..looks like you are really making some progress….yeah…


----------



## bandit571

Might have that Millers Falls #9 about done









Handles (RED!) have been stripped, and BLO applied.


----------



## devann

bandit, I see you have a dragster. does it have the threaded brass inserts in the front handle?


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to see your making progress Rex…. progress = victory!! Looks like you were first in line at a Rockler tent sale! Lot's to play with there!

William, can you post a pic of your Incra conversion sled? I'm very curious to see what this set up looks like.

Nice to hear of Sandra's "good Karma angel".... Makes me almost think that there's hope for humanity….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is the same as my sled. I forget the exact model number. however, you can order a kit to convert pretty much all of the Incra Miter Gauges to this type sled now.


----------



## bandit571

Darrell: yep got a pair of them. I use the handle in the vise. I can sharpen plane irons and such that way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Go ahead and send it back. Mine melted…..


----------



## HamS

Sorry I have not been on recently. I just have so much going on that I seem not to have the energy to chat on the computer. It will probably get better after all the Easter music commitments are done. I am probably going to hang cabinets this weekend and I am finishing up the little bit of stone work left. The end is almost in sight!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The conversion kit just comes with the wood, the slides for the miter slots, and all necessary hardware to remove the miter gauges's bar that slides in the miter slot and mount the gauge onto the sled.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see nobody called the plumber today. This thread is still stopped up with $#### crap…..


----------



## bandit571

And in use









Even got this latest Millers Falls iron nice and sharp









even works on plane soles









Not a bad sander…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice Bandit. What do you use for cleaning up the bolts??


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- That would be a very nice jig to own BUT it is not necessary to cut perfect box joints. Mine is a recycled 2×6 and my cheapo miter gauge and it works fine.

I would love to have all the Incra "toys" but they are too pricy for this hobbyist!

We won't think any less of you if you buy it!. Also, you can make drawers with drawer joints a lot quicker than box joints.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy. I have become a bit of a tool diva lately, and I did order the Incra this evening. Free shipping and cheaper than in the US, which rarely happens. There's a Canadian company EliteTools.ca that carries a lot of Incra items and they're in the next province over.
My tool purchases have been following my steep learning curve for sure. I've let it become an expensive hobby. But hey, I don't smoke, drink very little and I can't understand why any woman would pay $150.00 for a purse. An Incra jig on the other hand…


----------



## bandit571

Wire wheels in the drill press works for me. I hold each bolt with a pair of visegrip pliers. Keeps my finger in one piece.









Even cleans up flat stuff…


----------



## devann

bandit, I have one but no threaded inserts, My brother bought one first, his has 'em. I made a sander holder to fit it that uses the inserts to hold it with the handle in the down position while still allowing the "hood to be propped open so we could sand curves. It has an over sized base so we could clamp/screw it to workbench/saw horse and have a fixed sander on the job. I also made a small removable table/shelf at the belt so we could sand things and keep them square to the belt. I called it the dragster seat. Sorry no photos, my brother has it. By itself it sorta looks like a toilet for a little girls doll. There is a hole for keeping the motor cool.

Hello Andy, Sandra,Ham,SSN, William. 
Marty, rotorooter toke the day off.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Neat, thanks Bandit.

And speaking of neat

Andy - I just watched most of the video tour of your shop. I got heart palpitations when I saw how organized it was! A place for everything and everything in its place. I'm having serious shop coveting issues at the moment.
A drawer for storing dowels?? That's my kind of project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll soon have to call it a night. Headed to Texas tomorrow, so I won't be posting after tonight. Back in a week or so.

Don't miss me too much, you may get hot flashes when the estrogen level here drops so suddenly.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have a seat for the sander









Handle goes straight up ( or is it down?) and into the vise. FFront cover can either be closed, or open.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy your vaca & trip to Texas. Don't spend all your money while there…..
They tax the hell out of anything going into Canada!!!

Have fun and may your travels be trouble free!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy - 
After hanging your lumber shelves, you'd best be cozying up to some Advil….

Dear John, I'm gone.

See y'all in April


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'll soon be going to bed all.
I may be able to get online for a short time tomorrow morning.
Other than that, I'm going away.
I'll be back on Monday. 
I'll check in briefly over the weekend if I get time, which I doubt.
I'm going to see my Mom in Atlanta, GA.
Ya'll take care of yourselves.


----------



## ssnvet

Is that Willie Nelson I hear singin'?

"On the road again"

Safe travels to down yonder Dixie y'all


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- "$150 purse/Incra jig?" I agree- no contest! Enjoy

Yeah, I'll admit to being a "little" OCD about my shop!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Are you bringing your lathe along? Would want you to suffer from withdrawls!!!
Have a safe trip & say "Hi" to ma for me!


----------



## superdav721

William I know the trip will be hard on you while your gone. I go over and have a large eBay sale at your shop for you


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I've got dibs on one of this shop made wooden bandsaws!!!
Do I get a LJ's Nubber's discount???

I found the hardest, most tiring aspect of today's exploits to be climbing up & down & up & down the ladder. I'm hitting the pillow, before my legs give out!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I went from that New Orleans Battle song vid, to watching episode #1 of the Rat Patrol? Along with a few Bonanza Bloopers Vids.

Must have done that M-F #9 just about right, got Gosemmer Shavings the full width of the iron.

I think I might go looking for a few episodes of The Wild, Wild West shows, hopefully with that little Dr. M. Lovelace in them.

Rex: look up a couple songs by the Irish Rovers. Unicorn is nice, BUT, " Donall, where's your trousers" is far better.

SSN; "What can you do with a Drunken Sailor?" By the same group.

( Shave his belly with a rusty razor)


----------



## bandit571

I guess I'm the "Night Shift"?

I think I will call it a day. Not getting paid to stay all night AT home.

Later, People,

You too, Randy…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I won't have withdrawals. This trip is going to be good for me. It's going to hurt like hell riding that far, but it's the first time I've been back to Georgia in close to ten years. I will give the lathe big hug and a kiss before I leave and when I get back though.

Dave, we figure the eight hour trip is going to take us about sixteen hours, and that's if I don't wind up having to stop and get a hotel to rest my back overnight. We plan to stop every sixty to hundred miles for me to get out of the vehicle and move around. That's usually the hardest part of trips to me, staying cooped up in one position in the vehicle too long. I figure we'll stop for along stops at least in Meridian, Birmingham, and Talladega. 
As for the Ebay sale, my son is house sitting while we're gone. He has clear instructions to shoot to kill if he sees anyone lurking around my shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Sandra & William,
I hope your journey is safe, enjoyable!

Bandit,
Being on the night crew has it's benefits….
The government doesn't take taxes out of your paycheck!!!

Today iss forecasted to be mostly cloudy with a high of 43….
"Day job" is asking for some of my time….

Coffee just finished brewi-0][pl.m nvb


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning William,

We're hitting the road today too. It's been torturous staying out of the shop the last 2 days trying to rest up. I have my TS all set up for the cuts I'm going to make as soon as we get back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I got a lead on some maple at a better price if it's still available when we're back.

I bought birch last year before I really understood what I deal I was getting. The guys who own the small mills around here sell lumber at a fair price, but it's the yuppy types who are cleaning out a relatives garage/barn who just want to get rid of it that I'm hoping to find again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## superdav721

Dang I gata find my body armor.
Good luck William


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry 'bout flying off like that…..
but I needed my coffee!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Stumpy. Feeling better?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, good evening.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And good morning, Randy. I didn't forget you.

Sounds like the Romper Room schtick


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, we're leaving this evening. I am limited to this morning online though. Today I have to make sure everything is packed in the truck, and then get a few hours bed rest before hitting the road. 
I prefer traveling at night. Things just always go smoother for me without so much traffic on the roads when I go a long ways. This may sound crazy to some, but it hurts my back everytime some idiot makes our vehicle have to swerve, sway, or suddenly brake. That seems to happen a lot more during the daylight hours. 
Beside that, we're traveling east. Starting that in the morning would put us going towards the sun. A trick I learned years ago when I used to travel a lot was, when possible, don't drive east early in the morning, and don't go west late in the evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I have a small trip ahead of me also….
I'll be traveling to Long Island on Friday to visit family for Easter.
The 7 hour return trip will happen on Monday.

The trip will probably cost me a few bucks.
There is a Woodcraft store (& a HF) at the midway point of the trip.
& there are 3 or 4 HF stores on Long Island….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well actually, we planned for leaving late, too late, or much to late tonight. However, I'm excited about seeing my Mom. I already know that I'm not going to wait. We'll probably pull out this evening as soon as my son gets off work and gets here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Makes perfect sense to me William.

I'm in stall mode at the moment. I have lots of little things to do before we leave, but enjoying a few more minutes on the computer. We're driving to Bangor tonight, flying out tomorrow. If I can keep the nerve pain in my feet under control, I''ll arrive exhausted, but that's it. If it starts to get bad, it will be a loooooong few days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I think there is a Woodcraft in Atlanta too. I won't be going though. I don't think my wife would be all too happy if I went and blew our trip budget straight to hell in a Woodcraft store. 
I have never been in a woodworking store like wood craft. The closest thing I've ever seen is Home Depot or Lowes. I feel cheated.

Dave, I gotta make some money one of these days so you can take me to that hard wood store in Jackons. Pickens I think the name is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, there's a Woodcraft store in San Antonio that I won't even think about going to.
I've already spent way too much lately, which was a bonehead move just before the trip.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I remember watching Romper Room and hoping for her to say my name.
I'm still waiting….

William,
I used to do all my traveling at night….
Less traffic & no glare from the sun!

Both of you stay safe!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I know how pain makes it hard to travel. That's why I haven't been to see my mom in so many years. I can't travel without expecting excess pain on top of what I normally deal with. This trip is going to be torture on me. On the other hand though, I need it. It may hurt, but I need to see my Mom. 
We've actually been saving up for and planning this trip for about a year now. I will probably have to take extra meds to handle it, but I'm prepared for that. I hate taking extra meds though. It makes me loopy. 
I find that funny. Some people pay good money to get high. I hate it though when my medicine makes me that way. Getting that way doesn't help the pain long and you feel crummy when it's over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm not a complete salad eater or anything, but I'm thinking I won't come home skinny after a week in Texas. There's BBQ to check out and I love biscuits when we travel to the Southern US. Biscuits and gravy….. Biscuits and jam. I make biscuits, but you don't find them commonly in restaurants here. Heck McDonald's just started offering biscuits in the morning here in the last year or so.

Okay, I'm totally stalling now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm enjoying the conversation, but I have so much to do and little time to do it.
Ya'll take care. I'll check in at my Mom's while I'm there, but unless I'm down in severe pain, I won't have a lot of time for conversation. Let's pray that doesn't happen. I enjoy talking with you guys, but I'd rather be enjoying my visit with family. 
Ya'll take care and I hope to talk with all of you next week.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Totally agree on the meds. I've already upped my nortriptyline at night in anticipation of the trip, and it makes me groggy the next day. 
I don't like that stoned feeling either. Can't imagine why people choose to get that way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

If the pain gets ahead of me, I am not pleasant to be around. At all. And then I realize that I'm being crusty toward my family. Not good. My kids are definitely learning patience and compassion however.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think they wouldn't like it as much Sandra if they had to take all this crap every day. I hate taking my meds at all. 
Then again, I don't know. I've know some that were so bad that they may like taking it every day. I don't undersatand it and don't know if I want to.

Ok. Now I'm stalling. 
Go get ready Sandra. 
Everyone else, shutup until I'm off of here. 
Bye.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hope I don't hear from you soon!!! ;^)

Sandra,
Check, double check & recheck your travel supplies.
Wouldn't want to forget anything….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Take care, William. And I hope you're feeling well enough that we don't hear from you!

All the best


----------



## Momcanfixit

My last post didn't post…..??

Safe travels William, hope you feel as well as possible.

Safe travels too Randy. Leave the duct tape and kitty litter at home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
With my relatives, I don't use duct tape & kitty litter….
Baling wire and super glue are more effective!!!

William,
I'll shut up….
When you shut up!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and globetrotting travelers.

First of all, Sandra and William, have safe and wonderful trips, cherish the "vacations" and report back to to us poor buggers left here about your adventures. Bon Voyage.

The past few days, I have really been burning the candle big time, and consequently have just been crashing when I got back to the house, hence the lack of evening banter.
I am super pleased that I have been able to hang in there for quite a few hours in the shop each day, it is down to shear willpower and I will overcome whatever problems I run into. The shop "makeover" has proved to be far more than I originally thought, mainly because I did not have the full gist of what I was running into and the constant regurgitation of methods and plans to suit ever changing situations. Yes I am very late on my finish estimate and have extended the timeline to where, "when it's done it's done".
The treasure finds are delightful, but imagine all the new tools and stuff I have yet to learn to use, so many will take a back seat until I can at least start making projects without going through big learning curves.

Everyone have a wonderful day, be safe and be happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this talk of going somewhere makes me want to go somewhere. Maybe I'll go to Menards and McDonalds…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That is the right plan, IMHO! Hey, I'm a "go with the flow" type anyway.

Get rid of the clutter the best you can, make the shop workable, do a project or two and along the way opportunities for further organization will present themselves.

I hope the weather there cooperates with your plans!!!
Now go "Git 'er done"!!!


----------



## superdav721

I drove to work.


----------



## superdav721

We can go to Pickens any time you are ready William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's Sandra's forecast for San Antonio


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'm just hitting it as hard as I can. Having to use the wheelchair about 50% of the time which slows everything down. Today I hope to get the upper shelves and supports up on #1 and #2 units, then let the stashing begin.
Making these units has spawned ideas about making smaller versions for other things, but the lack of smaller limber puts that on the back burner until I can re-saw down some 2×6's and 2×8's to use.
I'm getting there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Go have fun in the shop….

Caffeine has taken effect….
Breakfast snack consumed….
"Day Job" is a callin'....
The time has come for me to motivate!!!

TTFN….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*SANDRA- Did you decide on a box joint jig yet?*


----------



## Kreegan

Sitting at the Dr waiting to get my annual physical. Happy happy joy joy


----------



## DS

heheh, Stumpy said "joint jig"... heheh


----------



## DS

Rex, there are far worse problems than having too much stuff to keep track of. (Having no stuff to keep track of comes to mind.) 
I wish you the best of luck getting all that treasure organized. Some of it may prove useful yet. 
;-)


----------



## superdav721

Ren and Stimpy comes to mind


----------



## bandit571

"Happy, happy,Joy, Joy!"









Imagine, getting a full width shaving one can SEE THROUGH, on the first try!


----------



## bandit571

That picture was a bit too "artsy", so









So, maybe it is out to get a sun tan?


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, How do you keep track of no stuff???

bandit, If you can see thru it, then you forgot to put the blade back in…..

Chips and cherry 7UP for lunch…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, no day shift here? Guess i'll wait for the 2nd shift to get here. I am more of a 3rd shift person, anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reckon I ought to go out there and do something, or at least rub some sawdust on me so it looks like I done something…..


----------



## DS

Marty, it's one of those things like when the government pays people to NOT raise pigs.

I've been not raising pigs my whole life, but, I've never received my check yet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall have a safe trip and enjoy your selfs

Dave dose Pickens have a web site ,may take a look there to its not that far nothing here but pine ,cypress and cedar a nd oak

DS where my pig money i dont have any either

bandit you got that one looking like a new one


----------



## ssnvet

did a field trip with my boss today…

We're seriously looking at purchasing one of these










and setting it up with one of these


----------



## ssnvet

best drunken sailor line from my navy years….

"these are my men damn it, and if they get eaten by sharks, it's my problem"

This by our ships XO as he bravely led a mission of drunken sailors from the 'O' club back to the pier, with an impromptu swim call at a beach nobody new was posted "no swimming, sharks"

The shore patrol was not impressed…. but they backed down when our nude XO exerted his "command presence"

Truth is stranger than fiction…. you just can't make this stuff up

:^o


----------



## ssnvet

Roosevelt Rhodes Naval Station, Puerto Rico, spring of 1990


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny ssnvet , lol
my sons in the navy coming home on leave tomorrow, i was in the air force , he is with marines think they use navy medics ,


----------



## DamnYankee

My most recent "woodworking" project










For my MIL


----------



## DamnYankee

Vet - I'll be just down the road from Rhodes in May on TDY


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Your MIL lives on one heck of a hill!!!


----------



## superdav721

http://www.pickenshardwoods.com/


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to stock my "Overhead Lumber Storage System" today…..
It's all of the oak flooring that I got for $10.00!!!
Most are 10'-14' with the shortest at 6'!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, I'm thinkin' the government owes me a whole lot of money…..

Rob, either your sign is sideways or I am drunk. Ok, maybe both…..

Randy, Why would anybody put the floor on the ceiling???


----------



## superdav721

Only Randy would do that


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's all you can eat tilapia tonight. Well, not really, it's a large package of fish and it's just me eating it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction Alert… Tomorrow morning, Stay tuned tomorrow afternoon for further announcements…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beware of identity theft this Easter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How else is one supposed to dance on the ceiling!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How was your day in the shop???


----------



## Kreegan

On a related note, Marty, I saw at least 3 dead rabbits on the road today. That's one of the main signs of spring around here. More roadkill.


----------



## bandit571

Evening, twerps and others, you too, Randy.

Got back from the ER awhile ago, The Better half needed her foot checked out. Seems that horse of a dog my grandson has, stepped his big hoof, er paw right on top of her foot. Now has a walking boot, for awhile. At least it wasn't me going in there, THIS TIME.

Got a little block plane coming in the mail tomorrow. Another restore project! Last one turned out pretty good…

SSN: Carry on, I will be in the area all night. Two!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit glad you better half was not hurt badly kids never watch out to far

marty , and Rex stop showing all those great finds ,i did get one thouhttp://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3329


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich its been to cold for spring here it was 40 this morning but have been seeing a lot of rabbits then the owls keep them pretty thined out


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…..way behind on the posts here…......finally got to post this for now…


----------



## JL7

Marty - what you guys doing there in Indiana…...??


----------



## JL7

Randy - as Dave wood say…."RED OAK"!


----------



## JL7

Stay warm there eddie…...spring is coming…..the snow is thawing here finally, so we are sending a WHOLE BUNCH of melted snow down the mighty Mississippi your way…..look out….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It's a party all night here…..


----------



## bandit571

Might hit the 50s this weekend!

As long as it doesn't rain this Sunday

Most of the white crap around here is now….mud

Going to go out looking for some wood to use, maybe this weekend.

Too cheap to actually BUY some, too.


----------



## JL7

I'm sure it is Marty…..how is the dis-stressing business? Just throw stuff at it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandirt, I'm thinkin' about sending another good snow drift your way next week sometime…..


----------



## JL7

I'm sending ALL my snow south…..enjoy boys….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I threw the wall at it, then put it aside for now. I'll let it age for a couple of weeks…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Web article on presentation of shadow box
http://www.nc.ngb.army.mil/PAO/News/Pages/145th-AW-Honors-BG-McMillan0327-5818.aspx


----------



## JL7

Very cool Rob. That's a proud accomplishment for sure….


----------



## gfadvm

Kudos on the Web article. The guy with the stars on his collar had a big smile (always a good thing)!


----------



## ssnvet

I indulged my wife and sat through a foreign film called "The Flat" tonight…. at least it didn't have sub-titles. Next one is my pick….. O-dark-30 here we come :^)

Lot's of discussion with da boss wrt. purchasing a new up-cut saw with automated fence….. or possibly a totally automated feed and cut system. I'm pretty psyched, as this could really increase our through put in the crating department, and the cut lists can be imported directly from the Solid Works prints into the saws control software….


----------



## bandit571

Spent just a little time in the Dungeon just now.

Had a Franken-Bailey #5 that needed some sharpening done

It had a few nicks in that old $3 Buck Brothers 2" wide iron

A little bit of time at the grinder, a little more on the beltsander, then the stones tour, and some 2K paper

Got out the pine test track









Made some shavings. Just a collection of parts, that happens to look like a Stanley Jack plane….

BTW: I also made them handles for it, out in the old shop on Dingman-Slage Rd. Black Wlanut for both.


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff SS….a CAD-CAM saw…..hmmmm…....what do guys build there at work? Sounds like a cool job..


----------



## ssnvet

Vet - I'll be just down the road from Rhodes in May on TDY

My condolences… PR was quite the hell hole 20 years ago and everything I've read as of late leads me to believe its gotten worse and not better. If you get over to San Juan on liberty, don't let anybody talk you into going to the Black Angus….. hint… it aint a steak house :^o

We shot torpedos on the instrumented range and did covert insertion excercises with SEAL Team 2, Army Rangers and Marine Recon units. The senior SEAL officer had been an enlisted SEAL during Viet Nam and had earned six silver stars :^o This dude was some scary with a neck as big around as my thigh. Let's just say we made sure we took good care of his guys and were especially careful not to drown any of them in the escape chamber.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Bandit…. what's the going rate for a re-hab #5 like that?


----------



## ssnvet

what do guys build there at work? Sounds like a cool job..

We're an industrial packaging company…. we have foam fab., crating, new pallet, recycled pallet, and corrugated box shops (and an architectural mill work shop as the red-headed step child)... I run the tiny design group and play jack-of-all-trades engineer.

I'd consider this up-cut saw to be programable-automated… not really a CNC as it doesn't get geometric shapes programed into it…. but it should make quick work of a lift of 2x. We went to a shed company that has a similar set up this a.m. and they were cutting very precise miter cuts in 2×6 for use in making trusses.

I <3 cool tools


----------



## bandit571

Going rate? It has been a "Work-in-progress" for almost a year now. It took me, maybe 20 minutes to re-do the edge on the iron. The handles took at least a weekend to make, being that they were the first I had made. The rest were just…....parts. A base off of ebay, some bolts and such from a "parts plane" Lever cap from …somewhere. Depends on how bad a #5 is, when i get it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You're project post made it look like you were busy…..
We know better!!!

Rob,
Again, THANKS, great job & Congrats on the article & rcognition!

Bandit,
Do you give a LJ discount (like a HUGE 100%) for sales & service??? ;^)

ssnvet,
I love any machine that saves ME work!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, it's tomorrow, already….
Gotta go.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just a late shop report.
Worked as hard as i could, made progress, but it's all taking time. My search lumber to use hit a brick wall today, wasted a lot of time looking a trying to figure out hoe I could use the stuff I found. Looks like I will have to finally break down a buy some boards.
In the meantime I just about finished loading #3 unit with finishing items with room to spare. Put some God awful shelves from odd lumber finds on #1 unit, which I will definitely need to replace. Left the shop at 5:30 as my daughter paid us a visit. That's it, not a lot to report, but still moving in the right direction.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i use a lot of that HD stuff it comes and goes ,take your time warmer day are coming .then the heat ,figure a few more weeks of good weather,you been finding more any more tools ,done forced William to have to go on vacation


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Rex too,

Rex,
Shelves & storage don't need to be pretty, just functionable!!! Keep up the good fight & carry on!!!

We hit 50 degrees yesterday!!!
Awoke to a damp dreary morning with a mist in the air. 48 is the plan today. Will it creep higher??? Time will tell.

The "day Job" has me today…..
I don't know whether it will be a 2, 4 or 6 hour shift….
More preparations for "spring clean-up", mulch & mowing….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.

Hey Randy, trust me, these storage units don't look pretty. What I need is dome pieces of wide board because on the backs of the shelves they have to go into a 6" recess, so that has created a problem fnding suitable lumber for that. Because of the "overhang, I need some wide boards as part of the back of shelves because a 6" overhang will need at least 10" wide boards so that it will give at least 4" to secure the board and be able to take shelf weight. Hope that explains it?

I will be at the shop again today, mind you the shop time I have been doing lately is very tiring and I basically collapse when I get back to the house, but I am OK with that, but am usually dozing in the evening and not keeping up with LJs. Slow progress is good, just have to manage the frustration levels.
I'll probably have to go get some boards tomorrow for the shelves, in the meantime I have plenty of other things to do.

Hope everyone has a nice day and gets paid early.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'm headin' to the bank in a bit so I can pay myself. Then it's off to the auction. Today is a little shop that made horse buggy's…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Marty, that should be an interesting auction then, I bet Dave would enjoy that too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They have a delta band saw that I want to talk to the auctioneer about…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe look at another drill press too. They list a router, but the pics show what looks like a Rockwell shaper like mine…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, good hunting Marty, should be a nice day. Good luck with the BS.
If they have wagon ironwork there, Dave would kill for some of that.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I think once basic organizing is completed, the shop will progress at quicker pace & you'll be covered in project dust in no time!!!

Marty,
Good luck at the auction.
Remember, Money "talks" & BS walks. You can take BS to mean whatever you want!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, that looks like a shaper. I was given an old small shaper a while back but I have not done anything with it as yet. just another tool I get to refurb and use. The good news is that 7 sets of cutters came with it it, 2 brand new.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's pony cart stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you know what has driven me for the last week has been actually seeing spaces opening up. I was, as you saw, just mountains of stuff covering just about all the floor space, but not so much anymore, and every day's work there increase the spaces.


----------



## devann

Good morning LJs, I hope y'all are getting around ok, I feel a little like the tin man this morning. stove up,a little rusty.

Roger, check your email in a few minutes. I have a shelf drawing for you.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Darrell,
Try some caster oil!!!

My "day job" is a awaiting….
Time to go earn some "Tool/Machine aquisition funds"....
TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Rich…..


----------



## devann

Randy, I'm going to try some roto tolling and tomato planting this morning.


----------



## devann

Roger I just remembered that I have the same drawing and already some text explaining the shelf on a blog here.

http://lumberjocks.com/devann/blog/21056


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Darrell, I see what you mean in the pics. Perhaps I'll take a pic this morning showing you what I have got and it will make it clearer what I am trying to do.
I'll be off to the shop in about an hour.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Rich, can I order extra gum today?


----------



## Kreegan

Gotta wait till the 1st, Rex. :-(


----------



## bandit571

Morning Twerps, and randy

Once again, waiting on the mailman to bring a box.

Got the Franken-Bailey #5 sharpened up last night.

Got to work the next two nights, but the three day weekend off.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Got WOOD?*

Rex,
This was posted on CraigsList this AM.
Think this would work for your shelving???


----------



## ssnvet

still moving in the right direction.

Then success is guaranteed!!

Hey Bandit, is there a 12 step program for that hand plane thing :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Better put Anchor-Seal the ends of that big-ol-board ASAP… it just came off the saw and the ends are already checking.


----------



## Kreegan

Just got back from Woodcraft. Got a cyclone lid thing for a 5 gal bucket. Drooled over some lathe tools, but resisted that temptation.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

noon nuber ,

Rich you did well , i had one of those 5 gal one it fills up so fast use .had the big ideal of mounting it on a 33 gal can it didnt work ,now i got a bucket with a hole on the top


----------



## bandit571

SSN: There is 12 steps down to the Dungeon

A "before"









of a little Dunlap plane that arrived today, go forward about 30 minutes









and the "after" shot. look a little better??


----------



## bandit571

I guess second shift hasn't started, yet.

Block plane is cleaned and sharpened.

Getting close to shower time, before I leave for work.

Need to get some more lumber IN the shop. Might have a project for it…


----------



## Kreegan

Is it time to go home yet? I'm anxiously awaiting the end of an ebay auction. I think I might win some spalted maple turning blanks because the seller misspelled something. :-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just acclimated a Delta Rockwell band saw (circa 1960's) and some wood chisels into the WoodShack. Stay tuned for pics…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll give you $111.00 for the bandsaw….
Sight unseen!!! Deal or No Deal?


----------



## DIYaholic

*Late Breaking News!!!*
Due to future and recent aquisitions….
The "Marty Tool Museum" admission prices will be going up!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

A lot of my shop machines are Delta. (Both table saws, jointer, planer, grinder) I especially love old Delta stuff. I even love that old Delta logo!


----------



## StumpyNubs

DIY negotiates like Dwight on the office…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Another of my Dwight favorites…






And closely related…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I've got some vintage chisels I'll give you a great deal on…..
Two for the price of three!!!
Deal or No Deal???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I especially like the older Delta stuff. My shaper is an old Rockwell…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

And you can't love Dwight without understanding his deep hatred of Jim (... now that guy has a great name…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, one of my Table saws is a Rockwell- pre Delta. But I still call it a Delta 'cause I'm crazy like dat.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be…
distracted for….
a bit….
"The Woodsmith Shop" is….
on….


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## bandit571

yep, the 2nd shift is here.

almost time for me to go to work.

life on the D shift

7 pm to 7:10 am Gotta love it ( or hate it)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rockwell Delta (circa early 1960's)
14'' metal - wood cutting band saw…..

This will be setup for resaw…..



























On/off switch has been removed and will need to be replaced…..









Flat of 10 chisels, drill bits/chuck keys, filter…..


----------



## bandit571

A LONG time ago, at my parent's house, the next door neighbor WORKED for Rockwell Tools at their Bellefontaine, OH factory. He worked as a designer. His basement shop was 100% Rockwell Tool Co. tools. Every one that was made at the plant, he got one of them.

Later, he was "downsized, and had to move to another plant. Took his tools with him, the rat!


----------



## JL7

Marty…. that's a sweetheart of a saw…..so there is a gearbox hiding behind that pulley shroud? How's your back feeling?

Rich - what's up with going to Woodcraft while at work?? I WANT your job!!


----------



## JL7

Bandit - 12 steps to the dungeon…...good one….!


----------



## DS

Did you ever notice that the Klingon Logo is a stylized version of the Delta logo?

Is there a connection there, or what?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Are you finished finishing?
Can you make saw dust???


----------



## JL7

Randy - I'm calling it finished for now! Got to haul to the heavy parts up the steps…....trying to lure a friend over now to help lug the "aircraft carrier" up….I believe you dubbed it that a while ago…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I noticed that it became heavier, the further off the ground it got…..


----------



## superdav721

Ds you are a treakie


----------



## superdav721

Gene I got the gum money. THANKS!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - have fun on your road trip tomorrow…....

Randy - Did make a little dust today…..planed up a test batch of the maple gym floor just to see what it looks like….nail holes will appear one one edge and one face…..

Cleaned up to ~ .58" x 1.8".......

Nail side:










Clean side:










If someone wanted to, they could glue up a bench top with this stuff:










Dinner calls….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening gentle persons and Randy.
Today did not go as planned at all. I got hijacked into helping out Sandra with her Easter cakes and Candy that people had ordered, so I donned my chef's outfit and did my thing, using more vocabulary that Gordon Ramsey ever dreamed about. 
About 5 pm I had the chance to go to the shop and take pics to show Darrell, and anyone interested, my shelf dilemma. The situation, if you can't see it is that from where a normal shelf would end on the framework, I need to extend the shelves another 6" to include the metal building frame space, otherwise if I put stuff too far back, it will fall off the back of the shelves. Putting a shelf stop there is not an option because I want maximum shelf depth.

*Here's some pics showing the situation - remember I used whatever I could find for these units.*





































*Thought I might show how Unit #3 is doing, so here's couple of pics showing how it is coming along.*



















*This last pic shows a "hole" opening up where there was a huge pile of crap. Houston, were on course for re-entry touchdown. *


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff. I believe we are going to Baton Rouge and stay here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, that doesn't look like the Red Stick Motel?


----------



## superdav721

Not the Red Stick.
Now why do they call Baton Rouge "the red stick"?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, cos that what Baton Rouge means in English


----------



## superdav721

The European-American history of Baton Rouge dates from 1699, when French explorer Sieur d'Iberville leading an exploration party up the Mississippi River saw a reddish cypress pole festooned with bloody animals that marked the boundary between the Houma and Bayou Goula tribal hunting grounds. They called the pole and its location le bâton rouge, or the red stick.


----------



## superdav721

Its a bloody cypress stump


----------



## superdav721

The shop is coming right along Roger.
Looking good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bloody hell Dave, that's bleeding great, mush


----------



## gfadvm

Randy- That is some serious lumber. Jump on it!

Roger- If I lived closer I would trade you lumber for tools all day long! I'm really coveting yer I Box jig since Sandra went and bought one! Now I got tool envy!

Dave - Never realized the origin of Baton Rouge. Always good to learn something.

Marty- Nice score on the BS. I hope that's rust on the covers (it looks like blood from here)!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…...great progress in the cleanup…..For your gap problem…..look for an inexpensive solution including using cardboard boxes cut down to provide a lip at the back, or hardboard over the shelves, or nail a little stop at the back. Doesn't need to be pretty - just need to get you making projects, not shelves. I admire your passion…...keep it up..

Dave..that looks pretty swanky…...you behave yourself…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie - thanks for "The Band" last night…..good one…..Levon Helm singing a Bruce Springsteen tune….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No shop time for me today..I had to work an ENTIRE 6.0 hour shift today!!!

Dave,
I always learn something from you! Enjoy your trip. Just don't yourself get caught up ON the Baton Rouge!!!

Rex,
I see your shop DOES have a floor. Another GREAT find!!!

Andy,
That lumber will be the cabinet faces for my shop & shop fixtures!

Marty,
You got that band saw tuned and cutting yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Are they gonna let you in a place that nice???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If Baton Rouge means "Red Stick" in English….
What does it mean in French???

Dave,
You should consider traveling NORTH once in a while!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave …Randy might be right…..we're sending all that snow down to the gulf right now…....our snow is your flood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need an on/off switch and an aggressive resaw blade. Also a riser block. I think the pulleys have been changed out on it. It has single pulleys and the manual I found online is showing a 4 step pulley for the multi speed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

ME RIGHT!!!
I don't hear that very often….
IF ever!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you screwed up the interweb again!!!

PUSH!!!


----------



## JL7

So Randy…....you screwed up and the universe is back in check…...PHEWWW….

Marty…...check out this blade for $18.75…....it kicks a$$....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are those the blades that you use???


----------



## JL7

They are now….


----------



## JL7

It's amazing what a 3/8" blade can do…...try it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use the Sterling carbon bands in 1/4 and 1/2 inch on my Crapsman. I get them from Diamond Saw Works…..


----------



## JL7

Have you had good luck with them?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

That's the one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're alright I guess. They're not a fast cutting blade. At least not on my Crapsman…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to spend a minimum of 7 hours driving to Long Island tomorrow!!!
Go see Mom, brother, sis, BIL, sis, BIL, nieces & nephews…
Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the reason I wanted another band saw to set up to do resaw only. It would take forever to resaw anything on my Crapsman…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave that looks like The Plantation Hotel they are nice but they are haunted


----------



## JL7

Happy Travels Randy - Don't try to behave….


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie!

Marty - I use them on my 18" saw and they cut like nobody's business…...better than the timberwolves….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried resawing some 7'' cedar beams before Christmas and ended up doing it on my table saw because it was taking so long.


----------



## gfadvm

Highland Woodworking sells those Diamond Sterling blades as well. I haven't tried one but everyone who has really brags on em.

Jeff- How well do they last? I've been using bi-metal resaw blades for longevity but they cost $70 each!!!!


----------



## JL7

Your mileage may vary - I tuned the he!! out of the 18" saw and it cuts great. But not with any blade…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

One pass thru the BS with a 6 - 6 1/2 foot long beam took 30 - 40 minutes


----------



## JL7

All I can say to Marty and Andy is…..try it…...maybe you'll like it…


----------



## superdav721

I had to bribe them to let me in.
Tell yall a story. This is a story of how much of a trooper my wife is.
You know she has chronic asthma. They gave this stress test that judges how much functionality your lungs have. She scored 30%. That would be the lungs of a 97 year old. that almost brought her to tears. She is sick bad. When she went to the lung doctor today I thought for sure he would admit her to the hospital. He didn't.
We got sent home with new meds. 
Now I was ready to make her comfortable and let her rest. I started to look for materials to fix the porch. She asked me what I was doing. I told her " getting ready to fix the hail damage tomorrow." She got damn mad. And promptly informed me we ARE going out of town. I learned years ago not to argue when I get that look. So I found a little inverter to run her neb in the car and off we are going. I had planed for a different trip witch would have had us walking a good bit. With the way she is now a big town will be better. I can drive a lot and make her a bit more comfortable.

I am thinking good food, parks and an antique shop or twelve.


----------



## superdav721

Now I do want to come north. I have always dreamed of taking a train all the way on the Canadian border in the Fall when the leaves are turning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're great for smaller work. I'm just not impressed for resaw. I don't know if they would do any better on the Delta, but they suck on the Crapsman…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff / Andy, What speed do you resaw at???


----------



## JL7

Dave - Enjoy the time away…...I just heard a motorcycle scream by…...dumb a$$....now I hear sirens…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff do you go snow and ice on the ground ?
I have road mine , but it was 70 degrees.


----------



## JL7

Marty - I posted here a while back…....re-sawed the hard maple drawer bottoms for the project I just posted…..11" cut…...no problem…


----------



## JL7

Dave - right now, we have sand, salt and thawing ice on the roads…...you can certainly ride your bike…..but it's not pretty or smart..


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this wood working talk….
I don't understand the subject!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - we thought you went NYTOL…..ZZZZzzzzz


----------



## JL7

Mark Sandman was quite the musician…...he's not with us any more…........

Treat Her Right


----------



## boxcarmarty

Other forums are saying the faster the better on resaw. I may be running too slow to do any good. I'll crank it up on OH $#!+ speed tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think my 1/2'' blades are 4 tpi. I'll try ordering some 3's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I'm off to bed. The dog says I'm keeping him awake…..


----------



## JL7

3 is better than 4 Marty…....

Good night…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ever have that feeling that someone is starring at you and you turn around and the dog is giving you the evil eye???

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - I thought you went XXXZZZTol…..NIGHTYNITE? You're still here?


----------



## JL7

Hey David…..I see you're looking around…....stop by and say hi…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been doing laundry, watching some TV and prepaing for my trip….
Looking in occasionally….

But now it is time to hit the pillow.
These excruciating 6 hour days have me exhausted!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## JL7

I got the day off tomorrow, so will see if the night crew shows up tonight…...David is lurking…..Eddie was here…...Rex is always a wildcard…. Marty and Randy….you never know…...


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## JL7

And Dave too….


----------



## JL7

Another "Treat Her Right"...


----------



## JL7

Pretty cool tribute to the Zep….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just lurking around ,son home on leave to go to his sister wedding ,him and about 4 r 5 og his buddies are burning scrape wood and old brush blew down from the last storm out back and drinking ,it was a lot of it man a 20 yeard old can move a lot of stuff i love it


----------



## superdav721

*Epica* is a Dutch symphonic metal band.
There music different.
Here they are acoustic with 3 songs.
Listen to this young lady sing.
There normal music is a specific taste.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave beautiful voice

you are right Jeff a great tribute to one of greatest bands ever


----------



## JL7

Cool Dave…...I listen to almost all music…...pretty good English for being Dutch…

Eddie….it's cool your son is home and back with his buddies…...


----------



## superdav721

Trib to Zep was great.


----------



## JL7

Last one…..one of the favorites…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, WILD CARD indeed, surely I'm the Joker???
BTW the Dutch speak perfect English and it's sometimes hard to think they are Dutch unless they are speaking in their own language.
Yes, I am up at this hour. My recent fores at the shop tell on me in the evenings, so I'm usually crashed out then.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

From what I have read about re-sawing, they say to use a slower speed to get a better saw surface. The other day when I installed a re-saw blade - (101 Series Flex Back Carbon Band Saw Blades (0.75×0.032 - 3 Sabre) from BandSawblades.com, I only started the BS to see if the blade was OK and it went through the test piece like a racer. When I get time I am going to check out both speeds and see if there is any difference in cut. I'll report back and let you all know what I find.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a quick hello, before I pack the vehicle & hit the road.
Got a late start this morning!
I hate getting on the road late!!!

I was rudely awoken this AM, with a "Drive By" from a LJ'er Nubber….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning from Texas! 
Long day yesterday getting from Bangor to San Antonio, but all went well.
Did a small walkabout when we got here, had some TexMex and hit the hay.

Ill be reading posts when I'm resting

Jeff- yeah , I know someone who would LOVE to use that flooring as a bench top.
Dave- if you and your wife make it to the border, you need to head to NB. Leaves here are beautiful and we'd show you Maritime hospitality (usually food and liquor involved)
Rex- good progress. 
Howdy to everyone else.

Today we're headed to the Alamo and riverwalk. The kids have never heard much Spanish spoken- they're having a ball. A lot of similarities with French, so I can pick out a few words.

Have a good day all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Sandra, Glad you made it safely…..

Dave/Randy, Have a safe trip…..

Rex, Do something constructive…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

As for me, I think I'm gonna work on a six pack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
As you are a visitor to the US of A, be sure to have your "papers" and are not misstaken for…..
A "Border Crosser"!!!

Marty,
We know you ain't talking about your abdominals!!!

Rex,
Git 'er done!!!

Dave safe travels too!!!

Everyone else,
Work, play & be safe! Enjoy the weekend!!!

Car is loaded, a quick swing by the bank….
Then I'll make like Willie and be "On The Road Again"...

See ya, when I see ya…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll keep track of American Woodshop, Rough Cut, Woodsmith Shop, and the rest of the PBS gang while you're gone…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good Friday gents…. the debt is paid in full!!

I have always dreamed of taking a train all the way on the Canadian border in the Fall when the leaves are turning.

Acela from NYC to Boston and then the NorEaster will take you all the way up to Brunswick, ME…. Wave hi as you cross the NH-ME line.

Have a safe trip Randy…

We're dealing with Asthma issues too Dave, I've got a sneaky feeling it's related to mold, dust, dog dander or pollen.

My but is draggin' big time this a.m. Kids have their activities Sat. a.m., then a big road trip up north to my in-laws, and turn around and head home Sunday afternoon….. I just put in for a vacation day on Monday so I can recover… and fortunately, my boss approved it.

If I get a package from HF today with my belt…. I'll put my TS back together and start aligning it then.

Have a great day!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and a certain Queen of the North.

Sandra, hope you have a great time at the River walk, best in the evening. Also. if you have time a visit to the Zoo and Gardens (same place) is well worth it. There is a great Mexican baker shop/ Restaurant in a place called The Market - also has a lot of souvenir shops there too. Have a great time.

Now that I'm up for the second time this morning, I'm off to the shop to see what I can be getting on with until I get some adequate shelf material.

All you vagabonds have a great day, be happy and safe.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy.

Drive by Howdy for now.


----------



## Kreegan

Hola mi ninas!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch Time, everybody pull off the side of the road. We're serving up fried smoke sausage sammich w/ colby cheese and horseradish and washin' it down with a ginger ale. Mmmmmmmm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took advantage of the calm winds this morning and burnt a huge pile in my fire pit area from the winter storms, as well as a $#!+ load of scraps from the shop…..

Now it's time to work on that six pack…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…..I was thinkin the same thing…...I little fire to burn the brush and scraps…...but would have to dig a hole in the snow…..maybe next week…..

And - the speed on my BS is 2800 FPM…....


----------



## DS

Hmmm… I wonder did Marty mean, "...work on my six pack abs"? 
Naaah, probably not.

Nevermind.

Boss says we can go home at 2pm… I love these long(er) weekends!


----------



## ssnvet

Woke up with a head ache and it's persisted all day….

At this rate, I'm going to be in contention with Mia S. B. Dragon for the president of the dead on your feet guild.

Need coffee and drugs.


----------



## Kreegan

Went to Home Depot at lunch looking for Minwax Antique Oil finish and carpet tape. Came up empty handed on both. :-( I wish there was a Menards closer to work.


----------



## Kreegan

I tried that cyclone lid from Woodcraft last night. It worked really well. I had a big pile of Douglas Fir shavings from a mallet I turned and it sucked them up nicely. Only perhaps 5% ended up in the shop vac.


----------



## bandit571

Just brought in some of the stash from the old shop

2 ea. 1×6 x8' Black Walnut slabs, rough sawn ones

A few chunks of oak from the resawn rafters I had. About all that is left

1 WIDE but short plank, that has a split in the middle. has a few old nails in the one end. Rough sawn, will have to run a handplane to see what the plank is.

Loaded up all the lathe chisels that were still hanging on a shop wall out there. Placed them in a plastic tool box, along with a couple handmade wooden profile planes of mine. I might be able to make some coves!

Nickleson English Plane Bench is still sitting out there, need a pickup truck to haul it here. Pole Barn owner came help with that, as well as load it up unto the truck. Might use his kabuta tractor…

Have to go to work at the "day job" tonight. 12 hr shift, again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

51* here Jeff…..

DS, I'm not sure where that six pack goes, but I don't think it's the abs…..

Rich, We're gonna need pics and a 5 page report by the end of the day…..

bandit, Are those slabs from the old shop, or from the old shop???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coupon in the mail today. 25% off at HF. Hmmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A quick stop in Connecticut and then onto Long Island….

Type at all y'all later….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Are you still driving with no hands???


----------



## DS

I decided to make a pair of book shelf speakers for the TV in my new wall unit.

I had some leftover high end speaker components from a deal I brokered several years ago and they just needed an enclosure. 
Silly me couldn't just do anything simple, so I embellished the design some. Made some headaches for myself for not much good reason.

They're gonna look good when I'm done, but in the meantime, I'm wondering if curving the top and angling the sides was absolutely necessary if I'm just gonna put them inside the base unit behind speaker fabric.

Oh yeh, the ebony veneer and mirror-gloss lacquer finish might not have been necessary either.

Oh well… they should sound really nice anyways.


----------



## bandit571

Slabs were at the old shop, some of a barn tear down sort of thing.

Looks like it will be hand plane time for a while..


----------



## bandit571

Just an idea









These were sitting on the "lesser lights"









I have one plank cut down to 30" lengths (3!) by 6" wide. Edge jointed with the planes on hand









Then stacked on the bench for later









Looks like there will be fun in the shop, again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rub some dirt on em DS. They'll look just fine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Looks like you got em plugged in, gettin' em charged up…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. We here and having a great time. You should have seen the size of the stuffed crabs I ate. I took a picture but the picture weighed 13 pounds.


----------



## superdav721

Here is a taste. One store I found 4 items for $40
Stanley 130
Panel gauge
2 molding planes.




































I have seen some fine works of art and furniture.
I cant wait till tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That don't look like stuffed crabs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent most of my day watching glue dry, That and working on my six pack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty asked: -"Randy, Are you still driving with no hands???"-

BOTH of my hands are firmly grasping…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A *Cold One!!!*

I gotta catch up, your a six pack or two ahead of me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it safely to my destination. Despite being distracted by Marty's incessant text messages!!!

I did NOT tell Mom, that I was making the trip….
I decided to surprise her at "Happy Hour"....
Yup, she was there, having a screwdriver!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Ain't nothing wrong with being OCD, AR or OTT (Over The Top)!!!

Dave,
Looks like YOU are having a fine trip….
How about your better half???

Rex,
How was your day? Did ya clear some more space & find a few treasures???

Bandit,
Do you have little blue pills?
Looks like ya got wood???

Gotta eat dinner with Mom & bro, later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Puttin' the finish on my six pack


----------



## superdav721

She is doing fair Randy. I wore her out. We drove a lot and I would stop and we would shop a bit then get back in the car.
We came to the room about 5:00 and she is resting now.
We should have a good day tomorrow. I got a trail of antique stores to hit.
I have seen a lot I wanted. But they were asking way to much.
I saw a 300 pound anvil (drool) for $650. The face was in poor condition.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- I use the faster speed of the 2 on my Grizz (3500 FPM)

Sandra- I think the Mexican restaurant with the great bakery is Mi Tierras on the River Walk.The desert stuff in the bakery is worth the trip!


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to hear everyone's travels are off to a good start…

Got pulled over for rolling a stop sign on my way home from work …..... got off with a warning :^)

50 deg. out here, so we fired up the grill this evening and I burnt the bulls while the dog sat in a snow bank and watched me…. mud season is comin' fast… need to get some gravel for the driveway b4 they post the roads and limit the heavy trucks… Time to take of the snow blower and put the rake on the tractor.

After our supper we went down to church and saw "The Last Supper" dramatized…. I didn't anticipate that it would be so moving…. got all choked up…. the guys did a great job!

This gal who paint the sets is a superb artist…. she really has the two point perspective thing down.

No little package from HF (they said it would be delivered by Thursday) :^(

Now my middle daughter is getting sick…. can you say "ware a coat, it ain't summer yet"


----------



## superdav721

Matt sounds like a great day.


----------



## superdav721

OK, I am standing at the urinal at a restaurant in Manchac LA. I look on the wall and there is a sign telling me that excessive alcohol will harm my pregnancy. I ask the wife if there was on in the ladies room. She said no. I have been confuzed all day.


----------



## ssnvet

How's Sir Stumpy doin'?

Getting over your latest cold I hope.

Hope your wife has a great day tomorrow Dave… Is the air good for her down there?

So let me guess…. Is Marty a foo-foo kind of kraft bear guy? or a Bud Light kind of guy? Hmmm…. Either way… I suspect he can put that six pack away without losing his bearings…

I've got Stumpy pegged as a Canadian beer guy, since he knows who the McKenzie brothers are…. but not too fancy…. my money is on LaBattes Blue.

Randy works too hard for his money… he's likely a Bud Light kind of guy.


----------



## ssnvet

I hate to be the one to have to tell you Dave… but if there was a couch and a sanitary napkin dispenser in there, I think you made a wrong turn.

As for there being a urinal…. hey… we got to have equality… :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Uh oh….

I picked a Stonewall Jackson documentary last time…. and now it's my wifes pick…..

I feel a chick flick coming… just please, no sub-titles


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Matt might be onto something,
That was a bidet….









Marty,
I found a bidet for you too….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm a "High Brow" cheapskate…
I drink Michelob Light!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

She is doing some better. We will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Miller Lite if we're keepin' score, whiskey if we're not…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I ain't keeping score! Baileys!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss from my "day job" said, since I was going to Long Island, to pick up some tarps & zip ties from HF! Looks like I HAVE to go to HF tomorrow!!!

BTW: I have the company credit card!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shopping spree while on the clock. Gotta love it…..


----------



## ssnvet

O.K.

I'm not sure what's worse…. chick flicks or foreign films with subtitles…

tonight it was the later….

Interesting, in a boring sort of way…. Coconut rum and Coke helped. :^)

Love the 6-pack Marty…

Weekend were made for Michelob Randy…. 52 times a year

Gutten nocht gang


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night & I'm calling it!!!

I'm outta here until next time….

NYTOL,
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay yall bye yall have good vacations and pray for all to have traveling grace

just hanging aroung cleaning the shop and enjoying my sons company while hes here on leave here for his sisters wedding on the 4 th of april build this for the wedding almost thur painting it










and HAPPY EASTER all


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,
Happy weekend!!!

Eddie,
Glad you are enjoying you son's visit. Please thank him, on my behalf, for his service!

The arbor looks fantastic. Do I see an asian influence there?

Remember, you are not losing a daughter….
You are gaining someone to help her, for when you get dementia!!!

Matt,
Just be glad you have someone to watch a movie with! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Nobody wants to play with Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looking good eddie. When Debbie and I got married, I had to build a gazebo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*AUCTION ALERT*... Be headin' out shortly to see what kind of mess I can get in to…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy,
Apologize for not being online last night, but I was just too tired.
Continued working at the shop on various things and made progress, nothing great to report, just some moving and sorting.

Eddie, that's a really nice archway for the wedding, it is going to be a hit at the wedding.
Marty, what's the draw to this auction today?
Matt, I'm with you on the movies, our choices are from two different worlds, so we have to suffer through each other's choices.
Have a great visit Randy and have a great spree with the company CC.
Bandit, nice lumber haul.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## superdav721

MOrning fron the RED STICK
Leave that one alone


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You set up the joke…
Then won't let us finish it!
That's just a tease!!!

!!!REDRUM EKOJ


----------



## wswartzwel

Is there any coffee left?


----------



## JL7

Morning…..

Nice work on the arbor Eddie…..great you can spend some time with your son.

Marty - I built this a few years ago….










I was going to say that you stole my idea, but yours looks much better!

Red Stick you say Dave….?


----------



## JL7

Morning Bill…..always some coffee be be found around here…...help yourself….


----------



## scotsman9

Love the arbor Eddie…I built one for my wedding last year but I like your design better.

Thank your boy for looking after all of us, we sure do appreciate his service.

here is the one I built:


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
As William is on vacation in Georgia…
There is plenty of coffee!!!

Jeff,
I have to agree with you, that Marty's 6-Pack carrier IS better….
His has beer!!!

scotsman9,
Looks like a fantasic arbor!

As I am on Long Island…
NO shop time for me!
Do I even need to motivate???
Oh yeah, HF with the company credit card!!!

Gotta go…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Rainy weekend here in Arkansas. In the process of setting up shop in my Garage. I inherited a bunch of equipment from my Dad last year. Adding it to my own, and I should be pretty well set. Still need a largish band saw for resawing. Right now I am building a bench assembly table/outfeed table. I will try to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall and i will tell him ,

scotsman9 i love your arbor ,i was just short on time and found this one on LJs and happy anaversarey on that first year

Marty did you keep the gazebo

Randy they have there mulitasker powe tool on sale for 14.99 with a coupon

Bill looks like that Arkansas rain is tring to get in Louisiana its cloudy here


----------



## ssnvet

Love the arbor Eddie…. what a great gift for your daughter… Yours is very fine too (fellow) Scottsman… did you ware a kilt on your wedding :^) .... if so, I can see why you added the side panels to block any updrafts :-o

I think Marty is the new King of Beer carriers (even if he does have Miller in it…. but at least you could have Genuine Draft)

Hope your wife has a good breathing day Dave…

Hope you have a good day and get some play time Rex….

Randy get's extra good wishes, as he's in NY and probably has to pass through NJ to get home :^o

When's the QOTN (queen of the north) coming back…. I'm looking forward to seeing some box joints and hearing the hockey scores.

I'm guessing Sir Stumps Alot has sequestered himself in the shop/studio/mad-science laboratory ….. looking forward to seeing the drum sander…. Hey, here's an idea for you…. compare your design features to the Powermatic model and tell us all how great their's is, and maybe they'll send you one to play with… I see how your devious little mind works Mr. dueling Clear Views :^)

Off to the races… somehow I got tagged with a list of honey-dos today


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents - a quick "how do" 
Ate at LaTierra the fist night.
Visited the Alamo yesterday and watched the IMAX Alamo movie.
And for supper- CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN. Holy Toledo it was good.

Nice arbour Eddie. Happy Early Easter all

Rex- you were right- San Antonio is a very friendly city


----------



## wswartzwel

Ok.. Here I am. The Motorcycles get pushed outside when I am working. Right now I am building the drawers for tool storage in my assembly bench. next will be a cabinet to put my lathe on. I like to be able to have a place for everything. The shop has to be multi functional. I have built street Rods, motorcycles, furniture, landscape items over the years in this space, and It has to be ready to evolve, as I have different projects from time to time. Right now I am getting it set up to do a kitchen remodel with Knotty Pine Cabinets for my wife.


----------



## wswartzwel

Ok.. Here I am. The Motorcycles get pushed outside when I am working. Right now I am building the drawers for tool storage in my assembly bench. next will be a cabinet to put my lathe on. I like to be able to have a place for everything. The shop has to be multi functional. I have built street Rods, motorcycles, furniture, landscape items over the years in this space, and It has to be ready to evolve, as I have different projects from time to time. Right now I am getting it set up to do a kitchen remodel with Knotty Pine Cabinets for my wife.














































.

And of course storage space for Cold Ones!

.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice shop Bill ,looks like your wired for sound too ,did you build the air plane prop on the wall ,they always looked like it wold be hard to do


----------



## wswartzwel

sweet video link Eddie. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## wswartzwel

Thanks. Yes I have old school high power tunes










and a few computers for mp3/itunes.










No the prop is from an old military target drone. My uncle gave it to me as a kid 40 years ago.

.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like your set up ,see a turntable some of my kids have never seen one technology sure dose change fast nice shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy how that bug did you shake it ,pray your feeling better


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

check out this scroll saw and band saw talked with him i think he will come down some got the delta sander for 40 i dont do much scrolling but after seeing Williams work with them going to learn if i can find time

http://monroe.craigslist.org/tls/


----------



## superdav721

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets/common/displayCoupon.do?main=true&week=1313&campaign=d&page=25off.html&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1012


----------



## JL7




----------



## bandit571

It's back!!! Thank you Miss Debbie…

Now, I can put my toys away?









Must be something about red frogs…


----------



## wswartzwel

Hurray!!


----------



## MsDebbieP

no problem.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Ms Debbie P i didnt know it was slole it must of set off an alarm when i went thur the door i got it from Ted


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh great, Just when I got a few things hung on the wall over there, we're told to move back in…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff Baton Rouge
means 
Red Stick


----------



## bandit571

Yep, just ask Ol' Justin Wilson


----------



## DIYaholic

It feels GREAT to be HOME!!!


----------



## JL7

Got it Dave - Just reverse the words….like "taco cat" is the same front or back…


----------



## superdav721

Justin was Funny.
I have some records of his humor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

red stick = kcits der?????


----------



## devann

Hey, it's working. what did y'all have to do? blow some sawdust out of the cracks, grease the joints and sweep the floor?


----------



## wswartzwel

Does anyone else come to this place? Or is it like an island for misfit toys??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Santa stops by every Christmas Eve…..


----------



## superdav721

I are home 2
How yall are!
I eeeeeeeeeee.
Ok 
2 much crawfish.
Bill welcome to the asylum


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can I be the Dentist!!!
I like Pharmaceuticals & sharp spinning things!!!


----------



## superdav721

that was sum funny $%(* Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of sharp spinning things, I bought 2 (NIB) ceiling fans at the auction today. I'm gonna hang them in the WoodShack. I'll sharpen the blades on them, then just toss a piece of rough cut in the air and it'll come back planed…..


----------



## superdav721

I went to 30 + shops. Ihave seen sum stuff today.
William you are full of crap. There aint no stuff around here.
Ya gata go look.


----------



## JL7

Make yourself at home home Bill…..










If I had the patience, I would Photoshop the baseball head onto the jack in the box in the photo….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How's 'bout gittin a bigger motor, mounting those two fans to a board & make a plane!!!


----------



## JL7

Cool stuff Dave - which ones did you get?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did ja buy ALL that stuff? Did ja,? Did ja???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm the DENTIST, NOT the "Jack in the Cra…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Are you out there? Hope you didn't get lost in the shuffle!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff
I bought a Stanley 130
2 moulding planes
a panel gauge 
wrench 
and a walking stick
Oh I could have spent sum bucks.
But I didn't
I saw 3 anvils
drooooool


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You said you would *B*e *R*ight *T*here….
We're here!!! Where are you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've seen your shop. It ain't that big…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crap, Somebody needs to go find Rex. I think the oldtimers has set in again…..


----------



## wswartzwel

The reason I asked, is that when it broke down, as soon as you guys asked management to fix it. Bam it was fixed.

I thought this thread might have been put here/left to wander as it will, to keep certain personalities from littering the forums with the kind of comments that could upset those woodworkers that don't know what a sense of humor is… Keep them from getting their blade wedged… get a paradigm shift without a clutch.. Kind of like keeping a plate of honey for the flying bugs to keep them away from your urethane till it dries.


----------



## JL7

Dave…...forgot to mention…..

Flattened the coffin plane today…........more info later…....


----------



## wswartzwel

I see hand planes all over this place. And Stumpy is always loving on his…. I don't think I have ever used one.

I found an old 110 in a box of stuff my dad gave my son years ago. Little bitty thing. perhaps I should see if I can figure out how to use it and see what the attraction is to these things.


----------



## superdav721

Cool news Jeff. Cant wait.
Randy ?


----------



## superdav721

In the middle of Ponchatoula La
there is this guy.
He has been there as long as I can remember.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What are you trying to say wart. This is all a trick to hold us here against our will???

Oh well, get us another beer, we're here for the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Keep that gater on your side of the fence…..


----------



## wswartzwel

what kind of beer should I get?


----------



## DIYaholic

I bet Andy has a pair of boots….
related to that gator!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Favorite Zep song:


----------



## JL7

Randy - you had your own thread for an hour or so…...how was it?


----------



## wswartzwel

Here you go Marty try one of these.


----------



## wswartzwel

"



[/URL] height="360" width="640">


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really didnt do anything


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll have my people get back to ya!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Don't worry, we aren't blaming you….
Anymore….
Rex,
What did you do to the internet!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where am I? I keep going to the Stumpy places and they either don't work, or another one opens and then it too shuts down. I must be suffering from senile detention.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - LMAO! You are a legend…..!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was Rex i saw him hanging out at the portal


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

or is it virile sedation?


----------



## JL7

Rich - all the Zep tunes are my favs…....but that's a good one….

Hey Rex…...welcome home…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, stop this talk about my portal, it's enema night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LMAO


----------



## JL7

Bill - saw your shop earlier before Eddie crashed the internet…....very nice….and love how you are wired for sound…..

like Eddie said…..the young'ens now don't even know what a turntable is…..


----------



## Kreegan

Mmmmmm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty did you see that lamp Gene enter into the contest


----------



## DIYaholic

Did anyone remember to bring Rex's cage???


----------



## wswartzwel

I'm partial to Kashmir.

"



[/URL] src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/73dvrir5kig?feature=playerdetailpage" frameborder="0" height="360" width="640">


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich when the levee breaks is one of the best ,had forgot that song going to change my ringtone

Bill burnt that one many a nite


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I just asked it - WHY ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
PLEASE, don't post anymore…..

videos, virus' or posts!!!


----------



## JL7

Zepparella…....yes!


----------



## wswartzwel

"Bill - saw your shop earlier before Eddie crashed the internet…"

Thanks, I have a couple months of work yet to get it set up like I want it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i keep waiting to get zaped r picked up by theutube police


----------



## wswartzwel

Eddie,
Were those folding tables in that video real? or was that some smoke and mirrors stuff.


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill those were some table some guy made they were weird and the folding up chair into a suitcase it came off photo bucket but guess it wasnt public


----------



## Kreegan

John Paul Jones' new gig, playing with Josh Homme of QotSA and Dave Grohl of Nirvana/Foo Fighters.


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems a VERY exciting day was had at "The Stumpy Saloon".....

Eddie broke the internet….
Dave bought some old decrepit tool….
Marty, posted a "#1 Project" (told ya the internet was broken!!!)....
Rex, found his way home….
Jeff, is making "Toe Jam Maple Syrup"....
William, is incognito, MIA, lost, lurking….
Rich is spinning disks, not wood….
Andy, is still over at the renovation….
Bandit, BANDIT, *BANDIT!!!*,....
Mike, is frozen in…

I'm pretending to sleep…..
to avoid the relatives!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Sleep tight Randy…..don't let the Easter bunny bite….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff.
Can I let the "Playboy Bunny" bite???
*PLEASE!!!*


----------



## JL7

That's above my pay grade unfortunately…....it's the Easter bunny or nothing…


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Best I can do Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff.
You need a promotion!!!

Outta here…..


----------



## JL7

Good choice Dave…...in HD to boot….


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'- Nice to see things back to normal. Except for Randy…


----------



## Kreegan

Nancy Wilson just gets better looking as she gets older, while Ann on the other hand…


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Post the illegal picture again. I didn't get to see it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

This is better then a Stumpy t-shirt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is anybody else eating fried rabbit and eggs this morning, or is just me???


----------



## JL7

Me too Marty…....yummy.


----------



## superdav721

KOme here Thumper I got something fer ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Easter, Sunday, weekend end…..

Chocolate COVERED rabbit with egg McMuffin! Not really yummy, but all in good taste!!!

Marty,
That is some very "SPECIAL" recognition…..
Do you wear a helmet & ride the "little" bus???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Easter

Marty congrads ,i afraid to try it Marty but it was just pictures of things people had built mostly funruture

Dave and Jeff rabbit dumplens are always good

morn Randy and all that out there on the road


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it hard to beat Lead for you head as we use to call it ,would of never thought it would be honored in the Kennedy center .they were a great band and a style of there own


----------



## DIYaholic

Guy's you need to post a lot today…..
So I have an excuse to avoid interacting with "The Relatives"...
Give me some help here!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Right on Eddie….Lead for your Head…..HAHA!

Randy - I would suggest 25% off one item at HF…...you could burn up 3 hours easy…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Been there done that! Good idea though.
What I really should do is kidnap my BIL, & nephews and hit a bar….
That's what my father always did on holiday gatherings!!!


----------



## JL7

Well it's almost noon somewhere Randy….go for it! Take a cab…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya know guys, MsDebbie put a lot of effort in this ''Spring… whatever it was''. I expect a little more participation from the rest of you guys in the future.

I can understand making Randy look bad, 
and Rex just plain forgot about it with his oldtimers and all, 
and Stumpy having to lie low with that hit man trying to shut him down and all, 
and Rich trying to pay his taxes, 
and DS being in the witness protection program, 
and bandit working nights, 
and eddie's on trial for video theft,
and William being on vacation, 
and Dave was on a date, 
and Mike went ice skating, 
and Rob was guarding the borders, 
and Sandra was caught trying to sneak across the border, 
and Ted didn't get the memo, 
and Andy was busy birthing a horse,
and Matt is busy with honey-dos,
and wart is still in training,
and Gene, has anybody seen Gene?

and, I guess what I'm trying to say Jeff, is I'm a little disappointed that you wasn't a little more involved…..


----------



## JL7

LMAO Marty…...You REALLY need a hobby. Now I plum forgot all about the contest…...you could have been cool and posted a little reminder…....there again, not sure I could have found a suitable board…...


----------



## superdav721

Contest what contest.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

All I got out of ONE BOARD of walnut









one small table top. Good thing I have a second board around, I think I can build the rest of this table…


----------



## JL7

Bandit - how many table tops should one expect to get out of one board?? Love the walnut….


----------



## JL7

Uh oh…..I think Randy is conversing with the relatives again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here having a Pre-Easter Dinner lunch sammich!!! Roasted beast & cheddar….


----------



## bandit571

Depending on the board, I can at least get one good top out of it. And to think, there is a second plank awaiting a cut list! Brain Cell Sketch-up is working THAT up now. Yep, a single brain cell, about all that's left anyway. Makes a good Sketch-up plan, though.

Have yet to even jot anything to paper, just flying along as i go. Used the tape measure a whopping five times, so far! Even crosscut the three blanks for the top, with a HAND-POWERED saw.


----------



## bandit571

That saw costs me a whopping $3. Might have to drag out the old 1970s sabresaw today. Got legs and aprons to mill up. Might even have to use the tape measure, again….


----------



## bandit571

What is with this site today? Scrolling down is now a "herky-jerky" sort of thing. Tried to post a photo, NADA happened. As in BLANK SCREEN?

Yep, I PM Miss Debbie last night, and told on yall. She asked about the address to this nut house. Must have found it, maybe she just followed her nose?

Once more on the photo posting









This is the $3 saw I used for cross cutting the blanks to length.


----------



## bandit571

Got a LARGE ham roasting in the oven, along with home-made Mac&cheese, and Baked beans! Might be some rolls later, or just cornbread. All but two ofthe whole Famn Damily is at church this mornig, I slept in.

Ok, where the flock is you all? Did Randy make like a Good Shepperd, and get the "Flock" out of here?

May go to the Dungeon the rest of the Day?

SSN: Carry on! I will be in the area all day… ( 1972's Pay grade? O-2)


----------



## Kreegan

Since his Easter eggs were full of candy and hopped him up on sugar, I took my boy to Toys R Us so he could run some of that off. Now it's time for my playtime.


----------



## DIYaholic

The whole fam damily is here…
Mom's happy, that's all that matters!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Easter y'all from the Alamo. 
Spent much of yesterday on a solo mission to find supplies for the Easter Bunny.
Mission accomplished.

What contest??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, don't leave Texas before you have had a *Chicken Fried Steak* with cream country gravy & a loaded baked potato.


----------



## bandit571

Breaktime from the Dungeon Shop!

Top is out of the clamps

Top has been sawn to shape









Next batch has been cut down to work on









Pretty, ain't they? Parts will be cut out of these.

Even have my glasses all fogged up with walnut dust! Sabresaw makes a whale of a dusty mess…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt hear about the spring time contest ,the winter contest is still posted on the home page but it seems like it was in the EMag but i looked at the entrys they had some good ones ih there Marty so to get a award is good with the ones i saw


----------



## Kreegan

Turned a bowl from cedar today. I turned a recess in the bottom and chucked it to hollow the middle. Bout a minute in it blew off the lathe. 2 chunks split off that recess. First time that's happened for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner & desert have been enjoyed….
Cold ones are flowing….
Relatives are telling stories….
I need another cold one!!!


----------



## superdav721

The wood work is looking good guys.
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## JL7

Sandra seems to have lost her 'eh and picked up a y'all…....

How ya doing Rex…?

Table is "shapin" up there Bandit…...

Rich - that's still an awfully nice looking bowl….....keep it away from Marty, it'll be full of ice cream in a second…...

Randy is no doubt tellin a few stories of his own….

Happy Easter Dave and everyone…..


----------



## JL7

I did manage to shuffle the furniture around this morning before the Easter festivities kicked in…..and no, the room is not normally this neat…...it was a good excuse to sweep….




























Some might recognize the little box in this photo:


----------



## ssnvet

Back from a whirl wind round trip to Bangor to see my wife's sister's clan.

My SIL got her holidays mixed up and made Thanksgiving Dinner…. But being Easter and all, I forgave her! BIL is a statey and got called out a 4 a.m. For a "suspicious death" and missed the entire day… Kids managed to get filthy dirty bouncing on a dilapidated trampoline with the cousins…

Got to meet their new pooch, a 5 month old German Shepheard. Feeling quite embarrassed, as the 50 lb. pup dominated our 85 lb. Retriever. I guess it's all about the attitude!

Big surprise of the trip…... 8 day old kittens! Eyes Not even open yet. Kids loved it! Heck, I loved it. Very cute! And the best part of all….. We didn't bring one home ;^)

Happy Easter gang!


----------



## ssnvet

Beautiful bowl Rich!


----------



## ssnvet

I get the impression that Jeff is one of those wood workers that actually makes things out of wood :^)


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry I had to bail last night but that's what being on call is all about  Anyone with a phone can change my plans!

Marty- Congrats!

Jeff- That looks even better in the house!

Randy- I do have a pair of caimen boots that a good friend gave me years ago. My most comfortable boots.

Hope all of you had a great Easter!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Leave your number with us and we'll call ya back here when you leave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm lookin' for something for chocolate pudding…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just came from the Baileigh party next door. Stumpy was buying drinks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DamnYankee

Way to many posts over the weekend for me to catch up.

Hope everyone had great Easter.

Eddie congrats on daughters marriage fine date for it (its my birthday)


----------



## boxcarmarty

You didnt miss much Rob.
Randy is hiding from his family,
and Rex just plain forgot what he was doing with his oldtimers and all,
and Stumpy is patying with the neighbors,
and Rich is trying to pay his taxes,
and DS is in the witness protection program,
and bandit is babysitting,
and eddie's on trial for video theft and blowing up the internet,
and William is on vacation,
and Dave was on a date,
and Mike went ice skating,
and Sandra was caught trying to sneak across the border,
and Ted is MIA,
and Andy was busy birthing a horse,
and Matt is busy with honey-dos,
and wart is still in training,
and Gene, has anybody seen Gene?

and, I guess what I'm trying to say Rob, is I'm a little disappointed in Jeff…..


----------



## wswartzwel

good evening all. projects posted look nice. I see the thread is still rolling. Shelly is giving Stumpy some competition, over on the Bailiegh contest thread… And Marty drilled a good video over there too.


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## DIYaholic

Holiday festivities have concluded….
Everyone here is comatose….
I'm all alone with my thoughts….
I'm scared!!!

I trust & hope that everyone enjoyed their holiday weekend!!!
My pillow is calling….

NYTOL,
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to see you're still kickin' Dave…..


----------



## bandit571

opened a toolbox i had in the van









The chisels for my lathe, some saw totes, and even a couple handplanes









that can cut a "V" groove. There are two others in the tool box. One still needs an iron.


----------



## superdav721

Nice BAndit.
Hello Marty.
Has Atlanta burned?
We haven't heard from William.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm? Past all the twerps curfew??

I suppose us elders don't have such things as curfews.

Oh well. yawns are starting in, must be about nap time…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Nubbettes,

It will soon be time to "hit the road".....
Coffee & awakening….
Dawn & fawn!!!
At the neighbors:









Back yard happenings!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

It's another monday. I reckon I aught to figure out a plan before the day gets too long…..

Nah, just take an early nap then wing it from there…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Randy and William, hope you have a safe journey home.
Nothing much to report, still at the same old, same old and getting very tired. Overcoming various hitches and making progress - the same boring work which I'm sure you have all heard enough of.
Another great find: Discovered another box of cut-off wood that Sandra had purchased some time ago. Looked at the contents which appeared to be small pieces of exotic wood which I know I can use. 
Next part of the job is to install new burglar bars which I have ready and will provide added shop security.

That's about all the excitement from me.


----------



## Gene01

A half brother that, until 3 years ago I didn't know about, has been visiting. A son that I did know about has also been visiting.
Found most of the eggs I hid Saturday. Found some from last year too. 
Everybody has gone home, now.
House is quiet. 
I can get back in the shop.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' all.
Enjoying my second (over-sized) cup of coffee. 
Started to do some woodworking this weekend, then my wife thought of something better for me to do….go shopping with her


----------



## ssnvet

vacation day with nothing planned, accept puttering about and taking my wife out to lunch :^)

heat is on in the shop and I'm thinkin' it's time to mount the top back on the TS and true it up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be delivering the six pack this afternoon to a good friend of mine that inspired the build. Ed Pettit, previous owner of Indiana Hardwood Mills, Inc. / Pettit Hardwood inspired the build when he walked into the shop one afternoon with a stock cardboard carrier.


----------



## DIYaholic

For me, it is time to log off, shut down & pack the laptop….
Load the vehicle….
Hit the pedestrians, err road….

Have a fun, safe & productive day everyone…
Even you, Rex!!!


----------



## Gene01

Nice work, Marty. But, Miller lite?


> ?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm watching my figure Gene….. (watching it grow)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wanna see something cool? Watch what this guy can do…






The best part is the reaction of the players on the bench!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Group hug…..


----------



## Kreegan

As someone who's broken his ankle three times while playing basketball, that injury really makes me cringe. I'd rather my kid box or do MMA than play basketball.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Showing off the battle scars is all a part of growing up Rich…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Short overnight trip..
TWO woodworking supply stores either on my way or there…
Woodworkers Supply and Woodcraft…
Now if only I can remember why I have to make the trip…


----------



## DIYaholic

First pit stop….
Pizza & a coke….

Was watching that game, when it was interrupted for late "breaking" news!!!

Rob,
Great minds think alike….
My next "pit stop" will be the Woodcraft store in Springfield, MA…..

Can I pick anything up for any/everyone???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Rex- I think the answer to the obesity problem in the US may have a little something to do with chicken fried. I had chicken fried chicken with mashed potatoes and country gravy and I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Then I looked up a recipe for country gravy and saw what was in it…...
Hubby had chicken fried steak and it was about the size of a flattened football. 
Of course he had no problem wolfing it down.

I may have to resort to elastic waisted Mom jeans.

Been keeping up with the posts. Having a great trip, but dreaming of some serious progress on my workbench when I get home.

Has the winner of the Baleigh contest been announced??


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
You may want to control the families caloric intake…..
Need to make sure the plane can store enough fuel, for the return trip!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

No winner yet. Contest ends in an hour.

I don't know why America has an obesity problem. I'll get back to you after I finished my Butter Burger.










I find that maternity clothes work well for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

This road warrior is fixin' to go into battle….
To the victor goes the Woodcraft spoils!!!!

I'll type at ya later…..


----------



## bandit571

Update on that Walnut table build! Found an old table that was falling apart, with four sound, curvy, walnut legs! It's top was falling apart, aprons were splitting out. Can you say "RECLAIMED!" Fancy, curved, and carved legs, reclaimed into a table I am making. Cheating? Or, just CHEAP? Looks like I will have to do Mortise and Tenon joints on the legs, but, the hard part is done.

Wife has the Camera-orski, so, yall will have to wait till later.

Snack: 2 slices of "Mystery meat" , 1 slice american cheese, 2 slices of white toast, big drollop of Frisch's Tartart sauce. Add a pair of 12oz Mountain Dews. Repeat as needed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've done some traveling in Europe, and I have seen some chubby people over there too. Eastern Europeans eat more pork fat than we do by far. Obesity isn't just an American thing, let me tell you!

Besides, have you seen how fat those polar bears are in Canada?


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh, Culver's Butter Burgers are nasty. First time I ate one, I was nauseous within 10 mins. I've never eaten their normal food again. Their custard is very good though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm surprised you didn't like it. I know a guy who owns three Culvers and they actually require their franchises to use very high grade ingredients, much better than the other fast food chains. That's why they are so much more expensive than McDonalds, etc.

They are also very strict on cleanliness. This guy actually does a visual uniform inspection of the staff every morning, like in the army!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I know what you mean about "chicken fried…..." , I only have it once a month, if that, but it is sooooo good.
Glad you are having a good trip, are you on the road now to other places?

Stumpy, you don't find hardly any fat people in France, which is surprising really be cause they eat more meals per day that other nations. The meals are smaller and more balanced and of course people use Shanky's Pony over there than we do here. Eastern Europeans eat crap, Nordics, German and Dutch have the best food IMO.


----------



## bandit571

Just have some good old soda Bread, and a pint or two of Guiness….


----------



## bandit571

Reclaimed from the trash









Apron for patterns!









Laid out, and ready to cut out!









We now have a set of legs for the table! Hardware is junk, will be tossed out. M&T joints will be used.

We be getting there….


----------



## DIYaholic

Last call on Woodcraft stuff!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Sorry, it looks like I will be Crafting Wood, instead.

Now, where'd i put the "Bolt-off" tool. I have four ugly thing to get rid of. Interfere with the chisel making mortises, you know…


----------



## DS

Poor stumps, just lost a video contest to a girl!

It's okay Stumpy, you'll win next time. :-D


----------



## Kreegan

What would you have bought if you'd won, Stumpy? I like one of their lathes, but it's 220V sadly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I can't say much for their selection of lathes. They go from a mini to a 220v model. Kinda skip a big margin in between…..

As far as Stumpy loosing to a girl, I think he would have had a better chance if he had a set of…..


----------



## superdav721

Hello Fellers and Lady.
Video
http://chiselandforge.com/uncategorized/wooden-molding-plane/


----------



## Kreegan

Baileigh isn't the only company that skips that section of the lathe market. Really you have 2 companies that make a lathe in the 1000-1500 range. Jet makes the 1442 and Nova makes the 1624. One is a Reeves drive and the other requires manual belt changes. There's a real market in there for a company to make a more fully featured lathe in that price range. They could clean up. As it is now, you can go under 700 or over 1500, realistically with tax and shipping it's over 2000.


----------



## devann

hello everybody, my y'all post a lot on here. skimming over is see everyone getting along okay except I guess William is still on the road.

Sandra you owe it to yourself to have some BBQ brisket while you're down here. I lived down in New Braunfels for many years. PM me if you want to know where to get the good stuff. I talking about brisket so tender you don't even need a knife. change that, you don't even need teeth. Oh but it's good. I don't want to put out the name here cause it's just a little joint and I don't want the place overrun with customers before I get back down there later this week. Hint, it's not in San Antonio or New Braunfels and no I not sending her to Luling ether.

dave I looked at the video. there is some cool old stuff there.


----------



## Kreegan

If you get in the vicinity of Austin, Sandra, you need to hit The Salt Lick. Incredible BBQ.

http://www.saltlickbbq.com/


----------



## JL7

Randy…..I'll take 2 please….....

Good afternoon all…..

Mmmmmmm - BBQ Brisket…...

Hope everyone had a great Monday….....Marty - saw your late entry on the Balleigh video thing…..good one…....next time, you might want to actual try drilling something…...just saying…...


----------



## JL7

Dave - check your video, it stops short here. Kind of a cliffhanger like, "who shot JR"....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Kreegan- I honestly don't know what I would have gotten. All I know about their machines is what I see on the website. I was intrigued by their Jointer/Planer combo because of the 12" jointing capacity. But I also know that Jet's version hasn't been a big hit with the woodworking community. I also considered a lathe. I have a HF lathe, and I like it. But Mustache Mike is going to be doing a bunch of turning videos and, while the HF lathe is up to the task, I wanted to see how the Baileigh compared.

Shelly made a great video. Maybe better than mine. But I also knew when I started (which I said on the thread a month ago) that there was no way they would select me after so many people said "Stumpy's going to win" even before I entered. I was kind of screwed from the start.

But if anyone was going to win, I can't think of a better person than Shelly. I was really impressed by her and that little girl. What a great little family! And her video was very well done too, so no regrets!


----------



## bandit571

Three hours in the Dungeon Shop this afternoon. Got the new aprons cut out, and tenons cut









Maybe later, I'll work on some mortises for those tenons to go into.

Breaktime!


----------



## devann

Rich is right about the Salt Lick BBQ, But it's not really in Austin it's in Driftwood (not far) but any local can tell you how to get there. It can be really busy on the weekend nights and bring plenty of $$


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, sorry Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I did through the video now…good stuff…..but it would just keep stopping suddenly…...could just be my crappy computer…......I'm an part time IT guy at work so you can't expect the home computers to work all the time…..I just have no interest in fixing them after the paying job ends…...it messes with the shop time…....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I don't own a computer. All the ones I have are given to my by my job. They get renewed every 2 years. I will not work on them on the side. That is all I do all day long. When I get home all I want to do is play with my wood.


----------



## Kreegan

Alright, I'm tired of my candyass 10" Craftsman bandsaw, so I'm trying to decide if I want to replace it with a 17" Grizzly

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV

or the 14" Rikon 10-325

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020041/18855/rikon-14-deluxe-bandsaw-model-10325.aspx

The cutting height is about the same on both. 12" for the Grizzly and 13" for the Rikon. This is one of the main things I want, since I'd like the ability to cut up larger logs into turning blanks. The Grizzly has another half horse, but I'd need to either get 220 installed in my garage or rearrange, because my deep freeze is plugged into my one 20A outlet. What do you guys think?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

*Evening ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!*

Made it back about three this morning.
I wanted to get online sooner,
But I had to rest.
By the time I limped in the door, I felt like I'd have to get better to die.
It was worth it though.
It is always good to see Mom. 
I talk to her on the phone regularly,
But it isn't the same as seeing her in person.
Who doesn't love Mom?

I will try to check in fellas.
But I think it's going to take me several days to get back up and going.
Even though I feel it was worth it,
This trip has hurt me severely. 
So ya'll take care.
I just wanted to let ya'll know I was alive and kicking.


----------



## superdav721

Its alive!
RUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rich I hate my Crapsman as well. But its all I got.


----------



## ssnvet

Table saw top mounted, trued, and wings leveled and mounted flush...

Happy to see the runout so low…. makes me feel like the effort is worth it..

O.K. call me slow… but I just discovered Randy's dungeon blog and surfed all 26 installments… Wow!

Sounds like all the road trippers made it home safe and sound… that's good news.

I thought the Stumpster won the Rocker video contest…. was there another one?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*RIKON!*

That will make three of us with the Rikon saw- though only one of us likes to brag about it…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I could write a book about this trip.
Since I can't do that though, I'll share a few photos of the highlight of the trip, Stone Mountain.








The carving is huge. If you don't know anything about the Stone Mountain Carving, it is taller than mount Rushmore. You can read more about it here.








A sky lift cable car takes you to the top. You can walk up, but I aint doing that any more. From the top, you can see the entire city of Atlanta.








There is so much to see and do that you could never explore the whole place in one day, but my favorite is always the grist mill. 








This is at the stone quarry exhibit. Did you know that there is granite from the Stone Mountain quarry in some type of monument or building of importance in every state in the U.S. and many foreign countries?
That rock my Dad and my boys are joking around weighs 66,000 pounds.








Ya'll know I have to take the train ride around the mountain every time I go there. It is a thirty minute trip all the way around the rock with some beauiful scenery and plenty of history.








I don't know what else to show you. You can see that it was a good time for all. I have several hundred photos. As you can see though, as the day drew on, I was taking about all I could handle. I hurt like hell. I can't wait to go back though.


----------



## gfadvm

Rich- I have the 17" Extreme Grizz and would definately buy it again. I really think the Extreme is worth the extra $ when you consider all the features it includes. I sawed up some really heavy logs today that I wouldn't have tackled with cast aluminum trunions.

William- Glad ya made it back safely. Rest up then give us the full report. Never mind, you posted the pics while I was typing!


----------



## superdav721

I am glad you had a great time William.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to have ya back, William!!! You're right, about seeing Mom.
That IS why I travel to Long Island…
It sure isn't to see the other relatives!!!

I have also returned, safe & sound, from my visit with Mom….
MY mom, not William's!!!

Now to go get caught up on things around here & there…..


----------



## ssnvet

Watching "Viking Apocolypse"

Oh my…


----------



## ssnvet

Note to self….

Make a really sharp sword ASAP


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all caught up….
Tired from watching Bandit, work at a feverish pace….
Even more tired from helping lift Matt's extension tables….
Walkin around with William wore me out….
Think I'll steal one of Marty's "cold ones"....
Rich, *RIKON*....
or the *GRIZZLY*....
or Laguana….
or Baileigh….

Dave has me thinking about cleaning up my act….
A girl beat up Stumpy, that's gotta sting….
I've been looking over my shoulder for Rob, as he has become a "gang banger" & only does "drive bys"....
I put food in Rex's cage, but he is still a no show….
I've grown tired of Jeff's "Picture Perfect Projects"....
I'm sending a heat lamp to thaw out Mike….
Since DS needs to maintain a low profile, I ain't mentioning him…
I heard Sandra is hiding out at the Alamo, seeking asylum & demanding US citizenship…
or more Texas BBQ….
I hope Sandra hasn't BBQ'd Ham, but he is missing, just sayin'......

Hey look! Leno is on….


----------



## DIYaholic

My winter break is over….
Prep for spring is underway….
I'm back to the grind tomorrow….
Shop time will be nearly ZERO 

I'm off to la-la-land….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## wswartzwel

3:45 am bump. back to the front page.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn!

Head call!

Forum roaming

Back for another 20 or so winks..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy,
Yesterday was and incredible day containing the the most insane lack of understanding of my capabilities due to my health issues. Yes, the star of the insanity was none other than Sandra.
I had gone to the shop and just opened up when she come down to ask me where the keys were to the garden shed where the riding lawn mower is kept.
This account of happenings focuses around 3 places, the shop - 300+ yards from the house, the house attached garage and the small garden shed - another 300+ yards from the house in a different direction.
Short answer about the keys was - In their normal place on the key rack in the house marked "shed/mower" on the fob. She seemed upset that I did not have them on me because she did not want to walk back to the house and get them. I looked at her from my wheelchair and told her she needed to get them as I would have to take my walker to do that and I had just managed to get to the shop. She walked off pissed.
Then she arrived again at the shop to tell me that the mower would not start. It should not have been a problem as I have a trickle maintenance charger on it to maintain battery levels. Oh, but she tried and tried again to start it before she realized it was out of gas, then decided to put some in from the gas can sitting right beside the mower - duh.
So, I had to leave everything I was doing, get my walker and go to the shed to see why the mower would not start. Opened the shed door, the mower's light were on and the battery did not have enough power left in it to turn the engine over, being that it had just had it's balls squeezed trying to start a mower with no gas. - duh. Told her it had to go on charge - another pissed comment received, put it on fast charge and went to the house for a drink. After about 30 minutes, returned to the shed, battery was up, gave it a try, no go, so stopped quickly and reached for the starter fluid aerosol to blast the air intake while trying to start, but it was not there in the holder on the rear tire fender? Where's the starter fluid, I asked?


> ? Oh I took it out of the holder so that I could put my drink in it. Well, WTF is it


 In the garage 300 yards away …........ Then go get it. Pissed again.
Note, I have to use starter fluid on this mower because it has ALWAYS from new been a bad starter. Warning; all you guys who think that when facing retirement you had better get things that will last or premium equipment. BS, I have had cheapo riding mowers that have lasted years and never been a problem, except getting borrowed or stolen, but for my retirement safety I went out and purchased a John Deere - absolute piece of crap, my model is called a Wanker.
Applied starting fluid, motor started, Sandra took off on the mower, I hobbled back to the shop. It wasn't but 30 minutes later that she arrives at the shop telling me the mower had stopped with something caught underneath. Walker out again, back to the house, about 10 feet away is the mower. Sandra has run over the dog leash cable and managed to wind up almost all of it's 30 feet under the deck. - duh
An exchange of words ensued including stupid blind idiot, and fix it. So here I am, not able to stand without something to hold on to, unable to bend and unable to lift anything over 5 lbs., but according to her, this is not an issue. - Duh.
She wants me to lift the front end up to about 45 degrees, put blocks underneath and get on the ground to remove the wire. - duh. More remarks exchanged when I told her I could not do it. - duh.
Went back to the shop, found a simple rope hoist just big enough for the weight, pushed the mower to the back of the little Kubota tractor (immobile), reverse the headache bar to the back, pushed the mower up the Kubota's a$$ and rigged up the hoist. It worked but did not take up the front end of the mower as would have like, but it did allow a good space under the deck to get in with arms.
Having done this, Sandra expected me to drop down on the ground and take off the coils of wire, no way could I do that. - duh
With an inspection mirror I handed her the tools, including bolt cutters to "get HER hands dirty" and do what I was not able to do. After what seemed like forever and a lot of direction arguments, the wire was freed. Let the mower down, started it, and she took off muttering. Hey Thanks.
My shop time and energy was gone, now I had to walker myself back to the shop, take back tools used, and start shop shutdown procedures, by this time it was dark.
THEN, Sandra shows up at the shop again, the mower has run out of gas in the yard - WHY, well because she only put a little bit of gas in out of the 3 gallons in the can, now the can is at the shed 300 yards away and the mower is another 300 yards in the front yard. - duh, duh, DUH.
OK Sandra, go get the gas, put it in the mower, start the mower and put it back in the shed and bring the keys backs to the house and put them in their right place, I'm shagged out, struggled to walk and do things I am not supposed to do, pissed my pants in the attempts, got nothing done at the shop, have had no food, so top being an AH all your life - take a 5 minute break.
"Well, I need help around here" she blasted. Well that's all well and good, but you know all those treatments, doctors, surgeons, specialists and chemotherapy I go to?, they tell me what I cannot do, and even without them telling me, I know what I can and cannot do, you are asking more than I can do, call Angie's List.

Happy Easter?


----------



## JL7

Welcome home William…....cool photos…..

Funny stuff Randy…..

Not so funny stuff there Rex…..sorry to hear of your aggravation…..when it rains it pours, but tomorrow is a new day..


----------



## superdav721

Roger , you write so vividly I could just see it all.
That has to be the funniest $%it I have read in a long time.
'Duh
Did the yard get cut?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's all part of life Jeff.
Sometimes women (but not limited to) come out with the strangest stuff, Sandra knows only too well the scope of what I can and cannot do, just strange that she ignored it all at that time. We all have our bad days, sometimes we are included in someone elses bad day.
No wars going on, I can assure you, I can understand and appreciate what it is like for Sandra to have someone around who is so limited. The only loss was shop time, and that can be made up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, yes the yard did get cut. You can look back on this and have a good laugh, pity you could not see the expressions though. To me it was very funny, but not at the time, I was pissed.

Like I told Jeff, these things happen for no rhyme or reason, a part of life and nothing to get your knickers in a knot about. Also, when you come to think about it, good joke material.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## Kreegan

Welcome back, William. There is some great stuff to see in Atlanta, but it's just too damn muggy there.


----------



## Gene01

It's another boxing day in Snowflake, AZ. 
About got the oyster box done. Another one is NOT on the horizon. At least, not one using Sage "wood". 
Some sanding and lid fitting and it'll be ready for a hinge and a finish.
Then it's back to the long gun cabinet. Doors for it are next.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Did the dog get a haircut???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I got beat by a girl. I am not entirely convinced it was a fair fight, but I'm over it now. I'm going shopping today. Then I'm going to start sorting through this giant box of stuff Rockler sent over. Then I'm going to do some woodworking, and some filming, and one or two cold ones. Then I will REALLY be over it!


----------



## ssnvet

Rex…. I'm looking down the road at my own future, as we live on a 7 acre wooded, plow an 800' drive, mow ~1.5 acres of grass (O.K. it's mostly moss) and harvest/burn ~3-4 cords every year….

My wife (how has driven large vans and box trucks) is scared stiff of our tractor and comments time and time again that she doesn't know what she's going to do if I ever can't take care of the place. We have three daughters who aren't to keen on getting their hands dirty, so I'm praying for a good son-in-law. :^)

I'm still tryin' to find some reference to Stumpy's video contest defeat. I need to see the vids and judge for myself.


----------



## Kreegan

Matt, just get some sheep or goats for the summer. Randy will be happy to come plow for you in the winter. ;-)


----------



## DS

Matt, here is the link to the Baileigh contest...


----------



## bandit571

Morning/afternoon, twerps

Got all the mortises chopped out

Got the long aprons fitted in place, and glued up.

Might take a second coat of BLO on the legs, but seem to be a close match for the rest of the parts.

Work is scheduled for the next two nights, GRRRRR!

Have to let the glue cure for awhile, photos later.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - we finally got a Popeye's that opened up near work…....so today was my first ever…...man, that Mardi Gras Mustard sauce is off the charts….should be an interesting afternoon…...

Matt - sounds like a great place you got….....good luck on the SIL thing…..


----------



## ssnvet

I see said the blind man…. thanks for the link.

Having the worst luck in the world, I never pay attention to contests, so I guess I blew past that entire thread…


----------



## Kreegan

Careful Jeff, Popeye's gave me one of the worst cases of food poisoning I've ever had.


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

The light's on but nobody's home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just glued up a 4 drawer cabinet. Guess I need to get busy on drawers…..


----------



## ssnvet

My least favorite customer is driving me nuts at work today… thinks we're going to do three complete design options, completely modeled in Solid Works, and then quote the job three different ways, so he can present the options to his boss and have two of them thrown in the trash.

Um, buddy, that's 3 days of free engineering time your asking for.

But as usual, our sales rep. is totally clueless and just passes the request through to me.

I get in trouble when I talk to customers, because I have a nasty little habit of presenting them with factual information and not feeding them sugar coated B.S.

Then these clowns want all of the design files after placing an order for one proto-type, so they can quote out the real order with 32 other vendors (none of whom have sunk any time into doing the design work).

I've dealt with this company for years, but after they were sold, they went "corporate" on us, which basically means they treat you like dog doo, don't pay their bills on time and want you to grovel on the ground thanking them for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood you???


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….
Rex,
Sorry you had a [email protected] day from H3LL, yesterday!!! Sounds like you survived and are over it. Good for you!!!

I was rudely awoken at 5:45am….
My boss called & said to fire up the salt truck….
Two of our properties are still under contract for snow & ice maintenance. Most/all contracts ended March 31st!!!
There was an early morning snow squall that left the region with slick roads and sketchy parking lots and walkways. After the salting run, it was putter around the work workshop and continue preparations for the upcoming season.

I feel a nap coming on….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*You won't find my video on there, I took it down*. There were some things going on behind the scenes over the last month that made me question weather I was ready to give them the free publicity. I'm not going to go into detail or bash them because I want them to see them succeed in the woodworking community. But I'm not ready to give them free publicity just yet. We'll see how things change once they get their feet under them on the woodworking side of the company. They are well respected in the metal working world, so I am confident they will get their act together on this side things too.

Besides, I was tired of people telling me to keep my day job. It's amazing how many people can't understand when something is supposed to be a joke. I know I can't sing, that was part of the humor of it. But I was getting a constant stream of people who felt like I needed to know how much I suck, and I was tired of dealing with all the morons.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger- The mower adventure brought back a lot of memories. My wife and I have an agreement: she doesn't touch the Dixie Chopper, weedeater, or chainsaw and I don't do any cleaning, washing, or cooking! Works for us! I once gave her a push mower for her birthday. (REALLY bad idea). She has never touched it. Took us a few years, but we finally got the "division of labor" worked out. Oh yeah, forgot to mention that dirty diapers went in that indoor cleaning category!

42 degrees, rain, and howling North wind here today so that's why I'm computing at 2:00pm. Off to the shop. Later.


----------



## Gene01

Vet,
I feel your pain. BTDT. Not quite the same, but I designed and made a few nativity scenes with 24 nesting pieces in a fitted box. Some AH bought one, copied it and began selling them at the very same fair the next year. That was 11 years ago and I'm still mad.

Yeah, Marty. I wood!!!


----------



## bandit571

I just make things from wood









PIP: Still needs a little more work, and a finish..


----------



## ssnvet

I though making WW vids "was" your day job Sir Stumpy :^)

People who are too dumb to figure out when "it's a joke" aren't worth you efforts.

After all…. Now that you won a Nordy, you're a big star!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, I have 3 acres, so you can imagine the distances between the buildings I described. I have tried very hard to teach Sandra what and how to do things as my health issues prevent me from doing all the things I used to do and take care of. But you know, I have found it a complete waste of time explaining, showing writing down how she must do the jobs. Anything that involves physics, electrical, electronic or basic common sense fails to register because no instructions or directions are ever followed. In my house I can't think of all the money spent on graduated controls; low, medium, high; 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10; temperature zero to boiling point, it doesn't make any difference, she has everything either OFF or Flat out MAX, there's no in between for her. A/C usage is a fine example, when she turns the air on, she winds the temp dial down as far as it can go, and when I try to tell her that the unit could never get to that temperature unless there was a blizzard outside, and at that setting the air would not get down to say 70 degrees any faster than if she set it on 70. She does not understand this. - duh

I hope my report on Yukster Sunday gave you all a laugh, imagine if Stumpy could have made a video of that, he might of beat the chick. 

Andy, I'm not in a situation any more where we can divide the chores, wish it were different, but that's how it is. I do whatever I can now and sometimes do more than I should - and pay for it dearly.
Raining here too Andy, multiple showers screwing my job list up, still we need the rain.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, Mat. My day job is fighting crime in a cape and mask. I'm a woodworker by night. If that makes me a hero, well- super.


----------



## ssnvet

My day job is fighting crime in a cape and mask.

Do you where tights with your underwear on the outside…. to me, that's the difference between 'super-hero' and just a run of the mill do-gooder :^)

You guys might think this is totally crazy…. but my wife and I had the "division of labor" talk b4 we even got serious or engaged…. We're both happy with "traditional" roles…. She feels more stifled being stuck in the same routine at home…. while I feel more frustrated, having to deal with clueless, or less than courteous people out in the workplace. You know the saying… the grass is always greener….

OK… woodworking question…. no long explanations… just A or B… now that I'm setting up a 3 HP saw…. a.) thin kerf?? or, b.) std. kerf??


----------



## StumpyNubs

*B*

Standard kerf blades vibrate less and give cleaner cuts. If you have the power, go with it.

It's also easier to do the math when accounting for the thickness of the blade with a standard 1/8" tooth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
From a clueless, inexperienced, wanna be wood worker…
2B or not 2B….

*B*!!!
(for all those reasons that Stumpy mentioned!!!)


----------



## Kreegan

Don't sweat the morons, Stumpy. Just keep doing what you're doing and the people who get it will keep watching. For the most part, Lumberjocks are very supportive, but there's a distinct percentage here who seem to come to this site solely to ******************** on everyone else. Just gotta live with them, I guess.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I took mine down right after the decision was made…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, don't give any morons a second thought. You are a hard driving little bugger with a lot of talent that most of us wish we had. You are doing good sunshine, do what makes you happy and we'll be happy too.

I can tell you that "all the gang" appreciate what you do, and love to tease you at times. That's a sign of great respect because you come back at us with as good as you get.

Ignore a$$holes, they are only jealous.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I think Rex said it best!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Three cheers for Stumpy Nubs…

Hip-hip….

(hint…. This is where somebody else is supposed to type hurray!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Believe me, I am pretty good at ignoring people. I haven't read a thing Randy has posted in months.

But thanks for the support!

BTW- Charles asked me where the video was, I told him I pulled it and asked if he wanted me to send him a copy to save for the memories… he said "nope, I'm good" HA! Even he doesn't want to listen to me sing again!


----------



## ssnvet

So tell the truth now sir stumps…. You really have a 12 syllable last name that ends in nubski don't you….

As for the singing…. Just be glad your pops didn't make you sing in the church choir or something… But then again you would have got a cool super hero white robe out of the deal 8^o


----------



## ssnvet

I'm staring at the back of my wife's head while she does her transcribing work on the PC, tryin' to muster up the energy to go downstairs and cut the stock for the extension table frame.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpicheskownubinski ?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Thanks for checking out my "Dungeon to Lair" blog. I hope you helped yourself to some coffee!!!
I meant to ask yesterday, but was way too tireded!!!

You said: "O.K. call me slow… but I just discovered Randy's dungeon blog and surfed all 26 installments… Wow!"
Did you mean, WOW! GREAT JOB!!!, WOW!, I can't believe he would post such [email protected]!!! or WOW! Dang is he slow!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you ever had one of those days when everything is going well and then all of a sudden there is a train wreck???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Funny you should ask that Marty. I had a 30 minute day of bliss yesterday, then the Duh girl showed up.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…I had a cabinet installer convince me it would be easier for me to notch out a Timberframe post, than for him to cut the back of a corner cab. once…. And nearly had a nervous breakdown afterwards (seriously)

Randy… All three :^)

Love the effort your putting in with the floor panels and all…. I sure hope you own that place! It's gonna be awesome when your all done


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, Can we make that 2-1/2 cheers, we don't want it to go to his head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turn off the lights, crank up the music, and throw away the cap…..


----------



## ssnvet

Space heaters in shop are crankin'

Tea is steeping

Off to change into something more comfortable ;^=


----------



## ssnvet

So what was the shipwreck Marty?

Off to the bat cave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Marty was napping, then the S#!T hit the fan when he woke up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I don't own….
The landlord is a friend….
My friend is my BOSS!!!


----------



## Kreegan

So what do I come home to today? The Grizzly spring sale flyer in the mail, complete with a 10% off code. :-D


----------



## Kreegan

Oh yeah, and yesterday I came home to a $3000 check from the IRS because apparently I overpaid my taxes. :-D


----------



## Kreegan

To add balance though, tomorrow I get a titanium screw inserted into my jaw to hold a crown to replace the tooth I had pulled. Out of pocket for that is $1745. :-(


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Put it to good use….
Send some to Rex….
I guess that gives new meaning to: "Bite the Bullet!"....


----------



## ssnvet

I got the same flier…. Where's the 10% off code?


----------



## Kreegan

Coupon plus sale resulted in $180+ in savings on my new band saw and lathe. Now I gotta figure out where to put them in my shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Got my linear stock for the extension wing joined, ripped, and cut to finish length…


----------



## Kreegan

Mine was on the back of my flyer. I know Grizzly doesn't put the coupons on all their catalogs and flyers. Luck of the draw basically.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy has a blog?

I have never in my life gotten a check from the IRS. I have written them plenty of checks though. I wonder what actually getting a refund would be like…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Randy-* You should start a Google Blogger or Wordpress site and copy all of your blogs to it. Then you can sign up for google ads and make a few bucks for your workshop. Dave and William are doing it, why not you? I will be happy to help promote it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
It feels like….
Like winning the lottery…..
A very small lottery!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

$1745 to put a crown on your tooth? There isn't a tooth in my head worth that- and I have always had spectacularly straight, movie star teeth! But if they all fall out I can get a new set from a box I have of my grandpa's old things, so there is no way I'd spend that kind of cash to save one.

Besides, I'm already married and the chicks stopped looking at me long ago. Plus, all my favorite foods are soft.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't have ads, or make money from my blog.
Who'd want to read my crap anyway?
I always appreciate free promotion for it though.

And you need to keep those straight teeth Stumps.
The lady's may have stopped looking,
But there's at least one young fella out there that may still be looking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stop looking at me, William. And you're not that young, fella!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd offer ya one of these tacos I'm eatin' but I don't think you can chew it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I dont' look at you.
I try not to even point my nose in your direction.
Last time I did, I had to put on that dang face mask and have been scared to take it off ever since.
Don't they make bath tubs up there in the north?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I knew a women once with no teeth.
Oh! Unappropriate.
Nevermind. Carry one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I do eventually want to start a website. I think it's the "Procrastination Syndrome", that really stops me. Can you imagine how much more shop setup I couldn't accomplish, were I to spend time setting up a website!!! When I do though, I'll surely take all the help I can get!!!

William,
I ain't young, but I look…..
But am NOT tempted!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey William- did she have a sister with braces, first name Blackanddecker??


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- A Blogger or Wordpress site is zero setup. You just get a free account, and answer a couple of questions about how you want it to look. Then it works much like the Lumberjocks blog page does. My current website is just a simple Google Blogger site!

Of course, there's nothing wrong with just posting here. I'm just saying that if you ever do go that route, let me know and I will try to help where I can.

Time for me to go read a book, pet the dogs and relax for the night.

G'night


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks for the info, insight & inspiration!!!

Sandra,
Were you granted politcal asylum, or did you sneak back across the boarder???


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're in Fort Davis at the Prude ranch. Of course I had to try the chicken fried chicken in town here for comparison.
There are plenty of fat Canadians too, and the numbers went up this week.

I also thought it was a great idea to go on a four hour trail ride today. Just because I have bad wiring doesn't mean I'm not sound mechanically right? Right? Rex and William know the answer already. BAD idea. I felt fine until a few hours after the ride when my feet and legs started twitching and cramping. So I've popped an extra nortriptyline and will have to stay off my feet tomorrow.

Devann- thanks for the offer for a restaurant choice, but we're starting to run out of trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, 
It's nice here but I'm way ready to go home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Little wifi here. Signing off - will catch y'all later, eh?


----------



## Kreegan

Sadly it wasn't a refund. After the $3000 overpayment, I still paid about $800. Still I'm not complaining. That will cover my dentist bills and the bandsaw and lathe I ordered from Grizzly. The dentist bill is worth it. I'm so sick of only eating with one side of my mouth and having a gap in my teeth.


----------



## boxcarmarty

War was declared on a rodent this morning when he took it upon himself to migrate up thru my stove and onto my counter top. I've opened with some spring warfare on both flanks.

peanut butter and chocolate cake on one side…..









and peanut butter and white cake on the other…..









I certainly hope this little [email protected][email protected] is getting plenty to eat…..


----------



## wswartzwel

I have found it necessary to tie some dental floss to the trap trigger before adding the peanut butter helps them to pull hard enough on the latch to make it go snap at just the right time.

Haven't seen a mouse at our place for the last 10 years. used to have to fight them every winter… then we got a Jack Russell Terrier. Haven't seen a mose since.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like you are serving desert to catch tomorrow's lunch???


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## DIYaholic

My day (& night) is drawing to a close….
I will let my eyes follow it's lead….
I hope it doesn't snow tonight….
I need my beauty sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Try one of those sticky traps. They're pretty entertaining! Or just turn a few snakes loose in the house. Works good in my shop!

Sandra- Hippotherapy is overrated, huh?


----------



## superdav721

*They're pretty entertaining! *
Andy just for you


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning Misfits & Mr. Fitz,

If this is spring, why is it below freezing?
They say a high of 36 degrees….
That ain't a "high"...
I want warm weather….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

I didn't know the world even existed this early.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee please.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stay safe, have fun & pick on Rex…

I'm off to earn my daily dollar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I WON…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mental note: rodents prefer chocolate cake over white…..

Andy, I have seen very few mice around here in the 6 years that I've lived here. I think it's because of all the snakes and hawks…..

Wart, I'm curious about this dental floss add-on…..


----------



## bandit571

Got home from work a bit ago. Had a yearly hearing test ( HUH!) Just about nap time for the day.

Let's see, I have a can of Minwax Poly Gloss in the shop, and a can of BLO. Might mix them together to put some kind of finish on that new walnut table? Not sure what the recipe is for that mix, though.

Well, time for the pills, and then time for the ZZZZZs


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy said :
"BTW- Charles asked me where the video was, I told him I pulled it and asked if he wanted me to send him a copy to save for the memories… he said "nope, I'm good" HA! Even he doesn't want to listen to me sing again!  "

Now thats not true Stumpy, I realized I had a copy, the girls snagged one from some where, and besides I have the "soundtrack" , which is even more interesting where there is no video, Just you singing in my headphones. Ah the joys of life .  
I am learning the words, and beginning to sing along, go figure !


----------



## wswartzwel

Boxy, Some critters get good at stealing food from the traps by not getting rough enough.
You tie a piece of string or floss to the trap trigger. Rub the peanut butter into the thread. when they start chewing/pulling on the string to get the all the Jiff they will pop the trigger.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I can give you the name of a good therapist…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Charles- Can you burn a digital file, because that thing may come back to haunt me some day!


----------



## CharlesNeil

burn as in make a lot of copies for world distribution , or destroy .I am told I can do both or either


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and certain foreign visitors.
Yesterday we have had multiple showers all day and storms last night.
Made myself real tired moving stuff around in the shop yesterday, crashed when I came back to the house. Cut my burglar bars, but spent a lot of time trying to find the brackets needed to install them, I had a whole pack of them a couple of days ago - mystery.

For rodent control, get a cat. For people control, add a large dog.

Charles, send an audio copy to "The Voice" as a contestant entry, that'll get Stumpy on National TV.


----------



## wswartzwel

"Charles, send an audio copy to "The Voice" as a contestant entry, that'll get Stumpy on National TV."

LOL!


----------



## DS

LOL @ Stumpicheskownubinski

Personally I think its Stumpymeister-Meisternubber


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stumptmeister?*


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
More agressive intervention may be required….
as Sir Charles Neil has hit rock bottom….
Associating with Stumpy & posting on THIS thread!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- You and JC just made my day! Thanks!!!

I had to take my 19 year old rat killer to my daughters clinic today. Still waiting on lab test results. Keep Peggy Sue in yer thoughts guys. She's been my best friend for 19 years. That's a mole in the pic she got last summer at age 18!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're right, Charles is a celebrity. He needs a celebrity shrink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, There's your problem. Peggy Sue needs Jack Russel tests, not Lab tests…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you sure about that celebrity shrink???
Look how Charlie Sheen turned out!!!









Maybe a different celebrity shrink is called for….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I know how you feel. I lost my Cavalier King Charles a couple of years ago to cancer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I really hope that mole doesn't turn out to be cancerous!!! ;^)

Seriously though, I hope the tests reveal nothing fatal or serious!!!


----------



## ssnvet

19 years! You've taken good care of her Andy. We were told that if we brought a Jack Russell home, our cats would be dead inside of 12 hours. That wouldn't go over to well. But our golden has scored two big fat squirrels.

I 'sensitize' my Victor mouse traps by squeezing the stamped bump that engages the hold open bar, so that it barely engages. Careful you don't catch your fingers by accident, as the trap will be very touchy. I like the dental floss idea and will have to give it a try, as …..

I HATE MEECES TO PIECES !!!!! (followed in close second place by Carpenter Ants).

Our 17 year old tabby was a supreme mouser… she caught them, and her tubby (fixed) brother stole them and played with the carcasses. Both have moved on to the Happy Hunting Grounds, and our current pair of cats are no comparison. The girl is afeared of her own shadow, and the boy is so lazy, he waits until the mouse trap gets them and then he sneaks into the barn and chews on the carcasses 8^(

Got to play on the CNC during lunch today and made my extension table top…










wrote up some more details in my TS refurb blog…. Hope to put it together tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*We're running a test on the new website. It won't be up long, but if you get a chance to check it out and share your opinions I would appreciate it.*

Here it is.


----------



## Kreegan

Site looks pretty good, Stumpy. The text overlaps a bit on my tablet.

I'll be pulling for your Peggy Sue, Andy.


----------



## DS

I can't figure out if it is Tommy Mac, or Stumpy playing with photoshop…either way, I love it!


----------



## Kreegan

My jaw is killing me. The oral surgeon actually stuck a tiny ratchet in my mouth to tighten the screw. Would be funny if it hurt less. Even Vicodin isn't really helping much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That Tommy Mac- always trying to ride on my coat tails…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Does your jaw hurt if you type too fast/much???

Stumpy,
The new site looks good!
I sent a message through your "Contact Us" page. If you don't get it, then it doesn't work, and you won't know about my "issues" with the site. So let me know and I'll respond a different way.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser alert! Got to go to my "Day Job", BUT:









First coat of a 50/50 BLO/Poly mix is on the Walnut Table!

You heard it here first!

Now. I am off to work at Plasti-Pak and make some bottles for those cold ones ….


----------



## DS

I never really realized how long his arms are… man.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy- I got it, and it was my very first message on the new site. Very exciting! Anyway I am fixing the issues you pointed out. Glad you caught them. Let me know if there are any more!

The only one I'm not sure about is the "right click to open a page in a new tab". I wasn't even aware that was something people did! I always push the "ctrl" key and click to open in a new tab. I'll have to see if I can make the right click option work. This is the first website I've ever built, and even though I saw "we" are launching it… It's more like "ME" because I've been doing it all.

The bright side is, I learned how to use some new and very over priced software!


----------



## DIYaholic

WooHoo!!! I sent the "Inaugural Message" to Stumpy. That makes me impotent, err important and "warm & fuzzy"!!!

Stumpy,
The "Right Click" worked on all links except the "link with an issue".

The "Control + Click" takes two hands, making it necessary to put down my cold one. I prefer "downing" a cold one, as oppossed to "putting down" a cold one!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Grizzly sent me an email that the bandsaw I ordered was on back order till Aug, so I cancelled that order. Gonna go check out the Rikon at Woodcraft at some point.


----------



## Kreegan

My youngest brother's birthday is in a couple of weeks. I was going to make him a guitar from a kit, but that takes some time and the weather still isn't nice enough for me to leave something gluing up overnight. Instead, he's asked me to make him a cane. Boy is about to turn 23. Kids these days…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok- just for *Randy*, I made the "Stumpy's Friends" banners AUTOMATICALLY open in a separate tab. Now you don't have to put down your cold one, OR take the time to figure out which mouse button is on the right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I believe the Rikon 10-325 is on sale at Woodcraft, as I type!!! (Notice the no *BOLD* bragging!!!)

Thanks Stumpy!!! Your one "H3LL of a Guy"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Nice site Stumpy, really I like it.
Its is not to busy and easy on the eyes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, If we click the chat with friends link, will we be talking to ourselves???

What link will Randy push? He has no friends…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Funny! The chat with friends link leads here. I figure there's no need for a forum when we have everything we need right here. Of course, if we're going to get some new visitors we may have to get rid of some of the riff-raff around here… Where's Randy?


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats on the new site stumpster-matic 'ol boy!

I'll try to hit it from several different PCs so it looks like your getting lots of traffic 8^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks good down here. I'm goin' back out to watch glue dry…..


----------



## ssnvet

I know both Riff and Raff, so they don't count as new friends :^o


----------



## ssnvet

I just got around to surfing Dave's site … Lots of cool stuff.


----------



## gfadvm

Peggy Sue Update; She's home and on meds for the diarrhea. All the lab tests were normal. My daughter was amazed!

Marty - Good point about the "lab" tests. I asked if they had any JRT tests. My daughter was not amused. Sorry you lost yer buddy. We do get attached to them. The cowboy saying is you get one good dog, one good horse, and one good woman in this life. I told my wife that I've had a good dog and a good horse. She was not amused.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"if we're going to get some new visitors we may have to get rid of some of the riff-raff around here"

I can take a hint.
I'll stay away so you can attract a higher class of friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Stumpy was talking about Marty….
If he wasn't, then Stumpy needs to keep a better eye on this thread!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave has a website?

William- I was talking about Randy. But don't tell him. He'll let it go to his head.


----------



## DIYaholic

WooHoo!!!
My NY Mets, are undefeated for the season!!! My head CAN'T swell anymore!!!

Looks good for tonight's game also, they're ahead 8-1, over the Padre's in the 8th inning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd stay behind closed doors but I haven't made them yet. That and I'm skeered of the dark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, Let me run something by you…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Used correctly…
The bat MAY be able to add to my swollen head!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Cool site Stumptmeister, good luck with it.

William don't worry, if they ever tried to raise the class of this thread's consumers, we'd have to wear real clothes and get some furniture …... ain't gonna happen. Randy is our best defense.


----------



## wswartzwel

who is on Offense?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bill, Randy of course, he's the most offensive


----------



## ssnvet

Made a little more progress tonight on the ext. wing. The route plate fits, well as does the 'U' channel.

The Rockler router plate holes are lined up just right for the Bosch router I want to use, but there is no hole over the through the table height adjustment :^( Looks like I'll have to drill one myself.

I'm fading fast….. Happy Trails fellow nubbers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents!

We'll be in Austin tomorrow in striking distance of a woodcraft and a Rockler.
I've ordered from Rockler before but only fittings. Which has the better "walk around and drool factor??"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy- I strolled around your site- looks good. Only issue I had was the one font on the side tabs that is cursive. Hard to read on my iPhone. Other than that, easy to navigate took a look at the plans, your friends. Didn't watch any video.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DANG! Rockler is outside of Houston, not Austin


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I've never been to a Rockler store & only one Woodcraft. Woodcraft stores are independently owned, so they all are different, in size and selection. I'm not sure about the Rockler stores.

I suggest that you determine the actual "drew factor" for each location first hand for yourself!!!

Rex,
Glad I'm useful for something….
Other than just taking up space!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Looks like you need to head to Houston!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe the universe is telling me: "stop spending"


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
DON'T STOP SPENDING…...
You need to do your part for the "Global Economy"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

There is a "stone job" awaiting my awakening….
I have a "bluestone" patio repair tomorrow….
Then it is onto "Spring Clean-Up"....
My shop time & LJ time will be limited….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Andy great news!
ssnvet thank you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I did not get to Woodcraft in Atlanta Sandra.
So you're not allowed to go in Texas.
It would only make me jealous.
I actually tried to make a way to at least go look around Woodcraft while out there.
Even though I was on a tight budget,
I thought it'd be nice to look.
But it was in Alpharetta. 
Between the tight schedule of everyone wanting to do everything,
And my reluctance to drive in the crazy Alpharetta traffic,
I didn't get to go.
I made up for it though.
I went yesterday to Pickens Hardwood.
I had been wanting to get over there.
They have such a selection of wood that I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.

Dave, I seen your post a few days ago.
Yes, I am finally caught up on reading posts.
Where did you get the photos of the stuff I'm supposed to be looking for?
It looked like the flea market in Flowood. 
I've been there once and keep meaning to get back.
You guys are always luckier than me at finding that stuff though.
I hate you all.

Stumpy, last night's comment was only a joke.
Your site looks good.
The problem I'm having is that there are so many site and there never seems to be anough hours in the day.
If I kept up with all the sites, forums, and such that I would like, I'd never get to the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, (grumble grumble, need more coffee) Will be making 5 cabinet doors today to finish the additional cabinets on my kitchen remodel/breakfast bar. Next up will be a Country cupboard…..


----------



## ssnvet

Coffee at DDs, and then off to the Dentist for my bi-annual torture. Have a good day peeps.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning William, fellow misfits, and Randy.

You are right William, so many things to keep up with, it takes a lot of time from your already busy day. Attending to a sea of email each day is getting to be a real chore. I could just delete everything that does not get caught in the junk mail filter, but you never know if you should or not, so you just wade through it piecemeal. I always keep up on reading "Jock's" stuff, especially this thread and I'm finding my thread time falls when everyone is offline.

Yesterday was a non event, cold and rain all day, no shop time, we even had to light a fire to keep warm, and to think the day before we got up to 80 degrees. !! Forecast for today is a little better we may reach 50 degrees with showers, but Friday should be much better and reach 70 degrees. So at the looks like today may be another non shop event, get out the sketch pad day.
Been working on a PC which Sandra had replaced for her transcription job. It's an older HP- Compaq, Hp's business model which has good business usage design and components. It runs XP with a Vista option (no thanks) and it runs like a charm. It will go to the shop when I have finished getting it together, replacing that ancient laptop I have there that takes about 20 minutes to start up because it has to disk swap memory for anything. It's a 2003 laptop, so you'll understand it does not have sufficient expansion capabilities to live in today's computer demands, although it would be good as an email only machine. The newer HP will also run my cnc software better.

Hope everyone has a great day, hope Sandra and family have another great day on vacation around Austin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or we could do a bar stool or three (or four) next and then a country cupboard. Damn, Forgot the crown molding. We need crown molding. How about window casing? We gotta have window casing. Where's my drawings? I need plans.

I'm so confused…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just thinkin' out loud…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Cut the thought volume Marty, we can hear you in Texas and the echo when of you thoughts leaving your head are distracting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I could face the other direction, but then I'd have to look at Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction Alert…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

One more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No time to chat… Gotta run…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Where is the auction?


----------



## Kreegan

I dunno, Stumpy. I'd think about adding forums to your site. LJs seems to be really attracting the bottom of the barrel the last few months.


----------



## superdav721

William glad you could make it to Pickens.
I have more Pictures. South La is full of them.
I hate you to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,
Last day in Texas- hoping I'll get to Woodcraft but I think I got an eye roll.

Have a good one


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't have a lot of money when I went dave.
I just wanted to check it out.
I got a few small pieces for my pen turning though.
purple heart
zebra wood
some others with weird names that I'm not going to my shop to remember at the moment.
I will definately be going back when I have some more money though.
It's actually this side of Clinton and about a twenty minute drive for me.
Well, with the way I drive it is anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon all you twerps, and marty.

Randy & Marty? Is that like the old TV Show…...Spin & Marty?

Just checked the Walnut Table. 
and
it IS dry, now
YES
It WILL need another coat of finish

Nap after work is now over
Don't have to go back to work until Saturday
But
It will be for threes traight nights
at 12 hours shifts

YUCK.


----------



## Kreegan

Sandra, the thing with Woodcraft is the store is kinda disappointing compared to their catalog or website. Way more stuff to drool over than in the store. And a lot of the stuff that you'd like to handle while you're drooling over is locked away and you gotta get a clerk to open the cabinet and lurk at your elbow while you're trying to drool.

Don't forget to hit the Salt Lick while you're near Austin.


----------



## ssnvet

I think my brain is frying… to much going on… can't keep it all straight.

I come out of the dentist this a.m. and head to work…. I can go back roads (my usual path) or highway from this start point and I decide to go highway as I'm already running late…

Somehow my brain goes off into la-la land and the next thing I know I see a sign for a toll plaza that is 20 miles past my exit! I have to pay the toll twice to turn around and 40 min. after I left the Dentist office, I'm pretty much back where I started.

So much for being in a hurry.

I can't really listen to the radio news anymore… way too much stress and chaos for my tired mind to process.

Thanks to the "affordable care act" my health insurance went up 25% last year, and my boss (the owner) confided in me last week that the insurance dweebs are telling him to be prepared for a 75-100% increase next year when the full law goes into place. He's very stressed out about it and thinks the company may be forced to stop offering insurance and just pay the penalty. I can buy private insurance for just a little more than I'm paying now, but then that get's paid for out of after tax dollars and my taxable income goes up that same amount, increasing both my fed and state taxes several thousand dollars.

So I'm basically screwed, and after racking my brain for years trying to figure out how to provide insurance for my wife and kids, just when it's so expensive that I think I'm going to have to throw in the towel and go without, they're going to charge me a big tax penalty for doing so. As if I'm doing this by choice!

Too much to worry about these days…


----------



## Kreegan

If you get to DFW and are a meat lover, Texas De Brazil is a little trip to heaven.

http://www.texasdebrazil.com/


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry if I've gone to serious or political guys…. I'm not trying to knock or promote any political ideology…(I think they've all screwed us, just in different ways)... I'm just freekin' out here at the end of the "crap-rolls-downhill" line, tryin' to figure out how to make this work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've never had medical insurance. I just tough it out when I get sick. A year or so ago I shoved a wood chisel through my hand. I just pulled it out, got a needle and thread and stitched it up myself. No joke. There was NO WAY I was going to pay a thousand bucks for a doctor to do it just because it would hurt less.

My wife refused to watch, though. Sissy…


----------



## ssnvet

You are da man Sir Stumptser…. and in honor of your self reliance and diy spirit, you'll see a nice penalty in next years tax return…. I mean bill.

I'm willing to go without myself, but the company pays the lion's share of it for the employee, so I stay on.

They do not cover dependents, however, so I pay 100% out of pocket for them. I'm having a hard time with the concept of dropping health insurance for my kids, even though, they are blessed with good health. It creeps into a lot of different areas of life… for instance, they can't participate in many school activities and sports, without proof of insurance.

Sorry I'm sidetracking the discussion with all my whining… Some days I just feel overwhelmed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I've gone without insurance for about 10 years now….
Didn't really use it when I had it….
Haven't had a need since not having it….
Looks like I'll be paying for insurance soon enough though!!!
Probably a good thing, since I may need to start using it now that I'm an old man at 50yrs!!!!

Got stoned, err did stone patio work today, for the "day job"....
My back is tired for some reason!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I work at a pharmacy benefits management company. This company operates so poorly and inefficiently, it's not even funny. Yet they make money hand over fist. Enough that they just opened a new 5 story office building in Feb and have already run out of space due to new hires. It was like that when I worked in a hospital too. Healthcare is such a racket. It doesn't need to cost anywhere near as much as it does, but they have a captive audience and people don't really have much choice. There were so many ways the government could have improved the situation, but forcing people to buy into an utterly ********************ed up industry or be punished for it was not even vaguely the right one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here are a few pictures from my Patio Stone Rehab Project today….
The idiot that built the patio and dry stacked wall….
Built the wall overhanging (on top of) the patio stones. When the wall settled, it took the paver stone with it. The overhangs were from as small as 1", to as much as 6". Why!!! At least I got to make saw dust today, even if it was of the stone dust variety!!!

Before:









During an easy cut:









After:


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
Having done a little, and I mean a little, stone work, I think you are damned good! 
That job really looks good!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't want to toot my own horn here, but in the first 24 hours of the new site launch we've gotten a 300% increase in hits over our daily average on the old site. Don't know how much of that is just people checking out the new site, but it's far better than I ever expected for the launch!


----------



## Gene01

Steve, AKA Bandit,

I've been using natural Watco to finish a lot of stuff. One coat, then a couple coats of 50/50 Watco and varnish. Ran out of Watco and decided to try BLO, since you have such good luck with it.

Eureka! it works the same. Cheaper, too. Still stinks, but then, so does Watco. Thanks, Steve.

Yesterday I celebrated the 2nd anniversary of my 36th birthday. Wife took me to a movie. First one in about a year. We saw Olympus is Down. The reviews were right. It's definitely action packed. Lot's of 4 letter words and gory scenes. NOT a family flick. Nevertheless, it was a decently put together movie. Great special effects.

She also treated me to a dinner out at one of my favorite Mexican restaurants. I should say it USED to be a favorite. I ordered a shredded beef and bean chimichanga, enchilada style. The burro wasn't deep fried and there were no beans in it. Anybody that knows Mexican cuisine knows that shredded cabbage is de riguer, They put lettuce on mine. YUK. I do NOT like lettuce!

When I inquired of the waitress, I was told "Well, that's how we've always prepared that dish". Poor little gal, all of 20 years old and Anglo. How would she know that's how they've ALWAYS fixed that dish?

We won't be going back. That's a shame too, because, at one time, it was a great place to eat.

On the bright side, on the way home we passed our favorite steak place that had closed down last fall. It has reopened. YAAAYYY! We are thrilled! Here on this lonely mesa, it doesn't take much to give us a thrill.

Finally, today, after a trip to town for a gallon of milk and a box of brass screws, I stopped for gas and reset the trip meter thingy in the new Focus. (Had to get out the manual to do it) Filled it up with gas and headed back home. After 22 miles at the speed limit of 50, the gas consumption read out said it was getting 48.6 MPG!!!! I'm impressed and happy as a clam. I think the 250 and it's V10 will stay garaged a while longer!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Happy Happy Birthday Birthday!!!

And, thanks for the compliment on my work. FYI, I didn't rebuild the wall, just scribed, removed, cut & releveled the bluestone pavers (they are heavy at 2' x 3'!!!).

Stumpy,
Congrats on the successful Re-Launch!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey,
Wall building's easy. Making stone pavers to fit it as nicely as you did, ain't!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, There's a new bandsaw on the block and it's gonna put your Rikon to shame. Stay tuned for more…..


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy.
Make that 300 (point something)%. I just took a peek. Nice site. Well done.
Congrats.


----------



## superdav721

Happy Birthday Gene
Randy looking good!
Great news Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, 
I hate most local Mexican restaurants here in my town. They don't fix mexican food. They fix the american version of it. I had a friend once who married a woman from Mexico. THAT woman could fix a chimichanga. Of course cabbage and beans was a stable in ANYTHING she fixed. I think she even snuck beans into a breakfast burrito she sent with us on a fishing trip once. It was good though and we both near ran each other out of the boat that day.

Matt,
I'm sorry to hear of your insurance troubles. I know it won't make you feel better, but Medicare is just as aggrevating. I am constantly arguing with my Part D provider because they seem to change the covered drugs right before every pharmacy visit just to keep me guessing, and paying. I constantly argue with the medicare people because I seem to be paying a great majority of the bills out of my own pocket. As a matter of fact, I recently had to pay $60 for an office visit straight to medicare for something they claim they overpayed, which seems crazy to me being that the doctor I use only charges $50 for a visit. 
And the "affordable care act" should have been entitiled the "Insurance Exec Party Till You Drop and Drink Till You Crawl Home While These Suckers Pay Through Their Noses Because The Government Didn't Read It Either Slush Fund Bill"


----------



## Kreegan

Happy birfday, Gene!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What are you guys talking about?
Happy 2nd anniversary of your 36th birthday Gene.
I have to honor this system. I can live with it. Next year I am only haveing my twenty two year anniversary of my eighteenth birthday. 
I like that a lot better than saying I am going to turn forty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be selling the Delta that I bought last week as this is twice the bandsaw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

14 inch resaw…..


----------



## DIYaholic

They say you are "Only as old as the person you feel".
I don't feel anybody these days….
So I don't even exist!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, It cost me $100…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It came with a handful of blades…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You win….
Yours is bigger!!!
(& cheaper)
What HP is the motor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delta dust collector (to go with my jet) $55…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stanley #80 $7.50


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did SawSucker sell you that DC???


----------



## ssnvet

El Azteco in East Lansing, MI is my all time favorite Mexican restaurant…. Stumpy needs to do a drive by and tell me if their still open.

I'm not very keen on the Margaritas or Chilis franchises…. I'd rather eat at Taco Bell.

No shop time tonight… kids had a function. After all my air headed space cadet moves today, I better turn in early.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little something extra $5…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Keep gloating Marty….
I'm running to the store for dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also had to haul home a truckload of stuff for the Mrs. and she wasn't even there…..

It was a rough day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unfortunately I missed my AA meeting tonight. (Auctions Anonymous)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It's a 2hp 220v…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice haul Marty! What did you get the better half?
A thimble???


----------



## wswartzwel

Marty, how about some tips on how to find auctions ??? Looks like some sweet deals.


----------



## superdav721

Nice haul Marty
What is the last thing?


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- You suck big time! Where did you find those treasures?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm playing my favorite game tonight, GUESS THIS WOOD.
Some great friends here at Lumberjocks have sent me some pen blanks. 
Some of these took me very little time to identify.
Some of them are like going on a treasure hunt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Katalox?

You guys wanna help me out and tell me where to start looking on some of these?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought rosewood until I looked online?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
A few links that may help:

The Wood Database:

The Hobbit House:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It's a Black & Decker router plane…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Here is some of Debbie's stuff…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Already ahead of you there Randy.
I'm having fun making a game of it though.










These three look very similer with only subtle differences.
I know from an included list that they are holly, dogwood, and wild cherry.
I just have to figure out which is which.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No on the cherry William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where did everybody go???


----------



## StumpyNubs

If I'm not mistaken, and I'm not, this is used for trimming with a router. You slip the motor in the side bracket and use it to flush trim on an edge.


----------



## StumpyNubs

William's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I forget what it's called, but I have some that grey-ish wood in the first photo in my shop.

If the second one is really dense and the end grain has little spots on it, it may be Jatoba. But Jatoba is usually more reddish-brown. Unless it's freshly cut. Hard to tell from the photo.

I think the 3 piece photo is, from the top, dogwood, wild cherry, holly.

What do I win?


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're absolutely correct Stumpster…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You win free admission to the "Marty Museum of Machines & Tools"!!! Airfare and accomodations NOT included!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Here's your tip on finding auctions in your area…..

auctionzip.com


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Here's another Debbie stuff…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The second is not jatoba.
Just compared it to a piece of jatoba and they are definately different. 
Thanks for the help though. 
Still looking


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got an electric boat anchor for the large barge. Maybe I can take her fishing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you happen to score a recliner, hammock or chaise lounge???
I'm very sleepy & you could unload one for a nice profit!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In the first photo, it reminds me greatly of something I seen at Pickens Hardwood a couple days ago. It was called Texas Ebony. If this is Katalox like someone else told me, it is called mexican ebony. I'm wondering if it is the same wood by chance.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, Happy birthday, so pleased you guys took time out to celebrate.


----------



## wswartzwel

Thank you Marty.


----------



## gfadvm

William- Bluestingray boots is our resident expert on Texas Ebony. Send him a pm.

Gene- Happy birthday!


----------



## gfadvm

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Andys-Custom-Woodworking-Shop/147316692104840My latest attempt to market my stuff.

Think this will help?

Well, that doesn't look like it worked! I suck at computing!!!

Nite


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
When I click on your link….
It brings me to Facebook, but with a "page not found" message?????


----------



## wswartzwel

I noticed the same thing, then searched for andy's custom woodworking and found it.

You have quite a variety of nice work posted on your facebook page Andy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I found the wood.
Thanks though Andy.
What was throwing me off was the black lines in it that look like a spider web running through it.
Looking through everything I can find, I think it is zircote.


----------



## DIYaholic

Local news is airing….
Weather has been forecasted….
I already know the outcome for my Mets game….
Time for a "Union Break"....
Then La-La-Land, for me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy birthday Gene
Marty, you suck.
And you've all reminded me how grateful I am for my free medical coverage. Wait times are horrid here, but the price is right.

Last night in Texas. All bunked down near the airport.
We had barbecue in Lockart at Kruez(?)
Unbelievably good, but I must admit that looking at the brisket soaking into the butcher paper dampened my appetite.
I'm having produce withdrawal.

Big news is that I made it to the Woodcraft store. I kept the spending low but had a blast looking around. It was the first time ever that I've been in a woodworking store. The Lee Valley store in Halifax was a disappointment - more like an order counter really. 98% of anything I buy for WW is online.

Anyhow- the guys at Woodcraft were very friendly and helpful AND hubby took the kids for a walk for 45 minutes. I have the catalogue to keep me busy on the plane.

Can't wait to get back to work on my workbench.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry your vacation is coming to an end! Hope it was everything & then some, of what you were hoping for!!!
Produce withdrawl is a GOOD thing….

You do realize that you need to post some pictures of your Woodcraft haul….
Otherwise it didn't realy happen!!!

Time for me to enter my coma….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm off to bed,
But thought I'd share an idea I had today.
Maybe get some feedback, even if it's only someone telling me I'm completely nuts.
Like I haven't heard that before.

I went to the shop today to get something from the back junk room when I uncovered, and remembered I had, an old Borg-Wagner four speed truck transmission.
I thought about building a rock solid frame (out of concrete maybe) to mount that to,
Machine a pulley for the input side,
Put about a one to five horse electric motor to run the pulley,
Carry a U-joint bracket and a 1×8TPI" shaft to the local machine shop and see if they can make me a perfectly centered shaft to mount to the outsput side.
Four speed bowl lathe that would have enough torque to turn even the largest of bowls with the granny low first gear.

Ok, that's my crazy as hell thought for the day.
Goodnight.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, What else is there to do at 3:30am???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Marty.wadya want to talk about?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, You done fell off William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just tying up Andy's loose ends and picking up Williams loose marbles…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra,
Glad you found a Woodcraft store to browse.
Hope you have a safe trip home.
Great times to remember, photos to share, tourist goodies to brag with and of course indigestion.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Went to Andy's page, was great, left a message.

William's marbles are a lost cause, he lost a few of them a while back and then used what he had left a few weeks ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Saw your auction finds, my do you have some luck finding them, wish I could get out and do that sort of thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

facebook is one thing I've never got into. Debbie and the kids are on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to sell one of my other bandsaws now. I really don't think I need 3 of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably keep the Crapsman and sell the Delta… Or keep the Delta and scrap the Crapsman…..

I'm sooooo confused again…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm not into it either. The reason I have a membership is because my daughter and granddaughter post stuff there. Seems like there are just too many sites you could be active on, but somehow I don't have the time. I specifically only have a cell phone that is just a phone - for phone calls only, I really don't need or want anything more.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have 2 band saws, one is my Grizzly, the other is a little craftsman that belonged to Sandra. I don't use Sandra's on and just keep it if she decides to take up doing her craft work agian.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually, doing this shop reorganization, I have to allow for Sandra's tools to be ready for her to use if ever she gets back into it. She has a small Craftsman TS, the band saw, 2 craftsman scroll saws and a bunch of dremels plus other things, all taking up space in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie keeps me informed on which kids are arguing and which ones are posting new baby pictures…..

Speaking of new baby pics,










My youngest daughter is expecting #2. And my son and his new wife are expecting their first. That aught to give me some projects to keep me busy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Bridgewood I'll set up just for resawing. I'll use the Crapsman for general sawing. I prefer the crapsman over the Delta because it has a much bigger table…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congrats Marty, yep a new baby will produce projects for years to come.
Sitting beside me I have a small round "coffee table" which my uncle made in 1933 as a woodworking project at school. He was killed in WWII, so this lovely little table was passed on down to me, a family heirloom.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My 2yo Granddaughter keeps me in projects as it is. She's gonna have to share some wood now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna grab a nap before the sun comes up. Night Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Goodnight Marty


----------



## superdav721

Facebook is dying,
Go look at google+
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106485832106925979719


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not a good choice at this time Dave. Google+ does not operate on ALL ISP networks. *When* Google+ gets complete coverage then it worth looking at Google +.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Kreegan

At this point, I've acquired such an oddball assortment of turning blanks that I don't even attempt to figure out what anything is. If I did, I'd never get anything done. I just try to pick the color I like. On that note, I won an auction for some apple bottle stopper blanks yesterday. I understand that fruit wood is awesome for turning, so I'm looking forward to test that out. Also have some persimmon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I got some apple and crab apple both. Come and get it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I have some peach too…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hadn't planned on being too worried about the species I had Rich. However, the recent trip has taken a toll on me. I haven't been able to do much the last week. So it has been fun trying to figure out the wood. As an added bonus, if I like one or two of them especially more than the others, I have an idea where to start to try and find more of the same.
My next problem always becomes the same, figuring out which ones I like best. I have never actually found a piece of wood I did not like for one use or the other.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, I'm going to go cut down someone's apple or crabapple tree in the middle of the night.
I've heard both turn beautifully.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was hoping I'd feel better today.
One son is home with a stomach virus though, and I think I'm getting it.
I'm keeping a waste can nearby because of the uneasy feeling in my rumbling stomach.


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning. I think yesterday may have been the end of winter for us. Just need the ground to dry out so I can start on my garden.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't wait for the weather to warm up and stay warm.


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I've turned some crab apple. It's nice stuff, but the shavings are splintery and kind of scrape at the back of your hands as you turn. That's what I'm going to use as the handle for the Asswhupper 6000 I'm making for a friend of mine. Hickory will be the whupper part.


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah, I'm champing at the bit to get started on my garden too, Bill. I need to build a trellis netting support for my cucumbers and tomatoes at some point. I planted some herbs in a little window planter last weekend just to get me started.


----------



## wswartzwel

would be interested to see how cucumbers do "hanging" I have always grown them on the ground. I am changing over to raised beds this year. our spring weather is always too wet and things rot when planted too early… then August is super hot with no rain.. I am hoping I can control the soil moisture better with some raised beds.


----------



## DamnYankee

Going Gangsta again with my drive-by howdy.
Been busy building set pieces for my kids school play. I will post pics eventually.


----------



## DS

Ever have one of those days that doesn't go exactly as you planned it?

Thought this would put a grin on your faces…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff hasn't been around for a couple of days. We can make fun of him…..

Not that it ever stopped us when he was around…..

Oh wait, That was Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Nice pic, DS. Kinda expresses my sentiments, too.
Hey you gardeners… ever heard of hugelkukture gardening? If you're doing raised beds, you might consider this. 
A friend is trying it this spring. It may be ready for plants by next spring…dunno.


----------



## Kreegan

Gene, I've been reading up on Hugelkutur and Permaculture a lot lately. I'm reading Gaia's Garden by Toby Hemenway right now. Lots and lots of good advice on maintaining soil moisture. Sadly we rent right now and our lot is tiny, tiny, so I don't really have room to implement anything like a Hugelkultur.

I planted Straight Eight cucumbers (http://www.botanicalinterests.com/products/view/3035/Cucumber-Straight-Eight-Organic-HEIRLOOM-Seeds/srch:eight) last year and ran them up tomato cages. I had so many cucumbers it wasn't funny. My wife made 8 jars of pickles we're still working through.

Basically my garden area is a bed that goes along my back fence that's about 2 feet wide by about 20 feet long. Over the winter, I mulched it under a thick layer of grass clippings and leaves. I have about 80 lbs of compost still from last year. I'm thinking of getting my worm farm going again soon.

We'll hopefully be buying a house in the next year. We have enough money saved, but since I'm self-employed, I need 2 years of self-employed tax returns before I can get approved for a mortgage.


----------



## DamnYankee

'Nubs - checked out your new site…like better than the old one.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey-oh,

Busy morning…. good busy, not stressful.

Boss cut a PO for the new up-cut saw. We're getting a Vista M-20 (with the manual miter controls since we don't do a lot of miter cutting), a Tiger-Stop with the touch screen computer and Clipboard and Optimizer software package.

The operators will punch in a part number and order qty. (usually for a crate assy) and all the cut list items for linear stock will show up on the touch screen with the quantities calculated for each piece. Then they throw their boards on the left table (roller conveyor) and punch the board length and number in the touch screen, the computer calculates the best optimization and sets the fence for each cut, checking the items off the list as it goes. The operator slides the stock down to the fence, hits the cut switch, repeats until the boards consumed, stacking the cut boards onto a cart as he goes…. then he tosses the scrap at the end of the board in the hopper.

June delivery…. then it's off to the races


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## ssnvet

here's what the touch screen interface will look like….










this aint' your grampa's cut lits


----------



## JL7

Still here Marty…...bring it on!

Lot's of BS going on right now…...mostly work stuff…..I'm thankful for my job, but the politics and incompetence levels are off the charts…....took the afternoon off to chill out…..

Oh….and you suck! What a bargain on the saw…and other junk (I mean stuff!).......

Speaking of saws Matt…..sounds like a cool new toy…..video??


----------



## JL7

Dave's ghost is here…...


----------



## Kreegan

We've had close to a dozen hawks hit the windows in our office today. We're on the 5th floor of a building 1/4 mile southeast of the airport. I think it's because of the small stand of trees they tore to hell to make room for a sewer pipe. Took out a section of trees about 375 feet by about 75 feet. Such a waste.


----------



## JL7

Randy - nice work on the stone wall/paver thing…..better you than me!

Sandra - happy travels - hope your workbench is happy to see y'all, eh?

Andy - I don't facebook, but I could see you got a ton of cool stuff on there…....

Gene - should we expect some oyster pictures soon or ??


----------



## JL7

Rich - that's crazy sh#t…...do they fall to the ground or fly away??


----------



## Kreegan

Most of them have flown away. One fell, but then flew away after it hit the ground. With as many of them as have hit today, I have to figure one's eventually going to seriously injure itself.


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the baby news Marty…..

Speaking of which - Eddie didn't you just marry off your daughter?? What's up brother?

William - nice wood finds…..and I'm with you, I like to try and figure out what's what with the wood…..


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around the house today, not much going on.

Rust Hunt yesterday in a small, little, one traffic light town. BUST. Half of the TEN stores selling old stuff were closed until the weekend. Saw two wood bodies, one was even set up like a plane. Bench vise was $20, and had a gallon of evaporust to clean it up. Of course, I would have had to go and buy the EV, too.

Got coat #2 on the Walnut Table. First coat had almost all soaked into the wood. maybe this second coat will stay ON the surface?

Six hand planes, all with handles that were stripped of finish/paint when i rehabbed them, finally got a coat of finish









Most were at one time painted a bright red, now









maybe they look alittle bit better?









Just a little?

Ok, back to sitting on my Major ( same as sitting on one's ass) and watching Poly/BLO dry…


----------



## JL7

Fine looking collection there Bandit…..nicely done….


----------



## JL7

Marty and Bandit…...and all…

Got a little gloat of my own…....just got the mail and there was a special delivery from Mississippi!




























*Thanks Dave*.....this stuff is super cool…..now got to find some projects that are deserving of this nice hardware, and sharpen those planes blades to appreciate the bench dog…...


----------



## ssnvet

Bandits got a regular hand plane restoration assembly line goin' on there.

What do you do with them all?

We won't have the new saw on site till summer Jeff, but here's video from their web sit that captures the jist of it.

I've got permission to re-do the layout for that entire corner of the shop, with room for ~ six lifts of lumber on roller carts parked at an angle on one side and the saw up against the wall on the other. Then I want to put partitioned bins in the area under the in-feed conveyer to organize useable cut offs (which are currently in heaps and piles) and then the scrap bin will be a low profile metal dump hopper, with castes added to roll in and out of the area, and then a fork truck can pick it and dump the contents into the appropriate jumbo hopper outside. We'll park the hopper under the out-feed conveyor with a ~12" gap in the rollers so the operator can take his last stub and simply slide it down the out-feed to fall into the bin. I'd like to take credit for the design of this "cell" but truth be told, we're copying a couple other installations we've seen.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
That some nice mongering from Dave. He sent me a sweet little marking knife. It occupies a place of honor along side my squares.

Oyster box is complete except for the final buffing and hinge install. I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## superdav721

That made me smile.
Jeff you are to kind to so many other people here. You need a little back.
Thanks Gene.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Dave….

have you ever seen horse shoe hooks, where you cut one shoe in half and then weld it to a whole shoe to make a wall hook for coats, etc… ? There's a fellow LJ who goes by Dallas who made up a bunch of them and offered them up for sale at a very reasonable price a while back. I picked up a few for my girls (who are horse crazy, of course) and they loved them.

Might be a fun project for a hammer and tongs kind of guy like you.


----------



## ssnvet

I bet Stumpy's in the studio letting his creative genius soar….

Can't wait to see the drum sander come together.

Sandra must have gone to the airport so she could "take off, eh" Just hope the TSA goons don't mistake her Wood Craft haul as being weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## JL7

Just shoot me…..It's snowing here again…......*UNCLE!*


----------



## DS

I told a friend of mine the other day that he was pig-headed.

He said, you don't know the half of it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

You folks have been a TINY BIT chatty today….
Are your fingers sore from typing???

Jeff, Gene & Dave,
Thanks for the kind words, regarding my tired back, err stone work!

Jeff,
That's quite the Galoot haul!

Dave,
Nicely done.

Bandit,
Shouldn't you try restoring some chisels???

Rich,
I don't garden, as I don't eat a lot of veggies….

Marty,
You need three bandsaws….
Resaw….
Curved cuts….
Meat processing!!!

Sandra,
Were you treated well by the TSA agents?
Did they let you out of the country?

Eddie,
Where are you & when will you be coming up for air?

Rob,
Nice drive by….

Ham,
Are you hanging out with Eddie?

Andy,
I don't "Facebook", but you've got some great looking items there!!!

Matt,
How is that TS refurb going?

Union Break….


----------



## ssnvet

Wife is out with her lady friends tonight…

Oldest has a ton of homework, middle is totally absorbed in a new book, and youngest wants to watch a movie with me….

Hmmm… shop time or movie….

Looks like it's either Peter Pan or Despicable Me

I'll get shop time tomorrow … after I finish taxes :^(


----------



## JL7

Randy - did you say Galoot?? What's happening to me?


----------



## JL7

Matt - go for the Despicable Me…...priceless….


----------



## JL7

DS - looks like your buddy is ready for Marty's new BS…..


----------



## JL7

2 reasons why Stumpy needs to post drum sander plans….....I've already got my home brewed drum sander otherwise these are crazy amounts of sanding…....sorry Marty…..more gym floor, had to try another version…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If you go "Totally Galoot"....
I'll store your compu-carve!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you and I both know it's a "phase" and it too shall pass….....but the new dog is *cool*….....


----------



## bandit571

Galoot is what i try to do. from a couple planks









To a table top









Using a few of these









Although, I am not 100% galoot, yet. Some saws have a cord on them. And my router planes haven't been bought, yet. But I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## wswartzwel

Heard a rumor Stumpy is out Zebra hunting for food.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
IMHO, hand tool work should compliment/accompany power tool work….
When the power goes out!!!


----------



## superdav721

Matt intresting Idea I will look into it.
You guys are nuts.


----------



## Kreegan

Paid taxes just now, but that won't help you Rex, as these were the state taxes. I think federal estimated are due sometime soon though.


----------



## Kreegan

My son in the Baileigh hat.


----------



## JL7

Charlie in the Baileigh cat trap….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff & Rich
You got it ALL bass ackwards, you need to combine your pictures…...
It's supposssed to be "Cat In The HAT"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hand tool guys check out the community I started.
I have Ron Hock and a lot of woodworking magazine folks in the community.
We have one guy on a ship with a cheep set of chisels and a saw doing some amazing stuff.
I started this 3 months ago.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106485832106925979719


----------



## Kreegan

Just ordered some HSS tool blanks from Enco. Going to try my hand at making an oval skew and bedan.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Belated THANKS for doing my Facebook thing after I failed. Bring that bandsaw when you come to do my plumbing job and I'll find a place for it in my shop. I'd like to leave my big saw set up to resaw and have a smaller one for curvy stuff.

Jeff- Have we ever seen pics of your drum sander? NICE cutting boards.

Dave- Great gifts for Jeff. Now I feel bad that I haven't sent him anything. Think he needs a box? I've got plenty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll be back down to 2 saws soon. I think my brother is gonna take the Delta for cutting metal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You're getting your shavings on Jeff's workbench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I get to go to another auction tomorrow but I have to keep my hands tied behind my back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a nice little build for someone. Who's up for the challenge???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or maybe this one…..


----------



## ssnvet

My hat's off to you guys who can run the hand planes so well… I pull them out only occasionally but the few times I've tried to surface plane with a #4, I've made a mess of things… I do O.K. with chissels… but no Galootin' for me…. Just don't have that skill level.

I got Baileigh catalogs this week too. Wasn't expecting the hat…. Quite the nice little bonus. Very nice tool porn!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I think you need to make one of these "mechanical furnniture" pieces!!!

Guys,
Encourage Marty to do a build…..
We won't hear from him for months as he tries just designing it!!!


----------



## superdav721

Send him one Andy.
Marty never loose your humor. Its not your hands we a worried about its your wallet.
Matt Practice.


----------



## JL7

Andy - like everything else, the drum sander is always evolving….but here are some old links:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/21269 - there are some links inside of there to some older video to see how it works….

This is the most current link, but doesn't give all the details: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62573 there is a video link in there also….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MT. VERNON, TEXAS … WHOREHOUSE SUES LOCAL CHURCH OVER LIGHTNING STRIKE!

Diamond D's brothel began construction on an expansion of their building to increase their ever-growing business. In response, the local Baptist Church across the street started a campaign to block the business from expanding-with morning, afternoon, and evening prayer sessions at their church. Work on Diamond D's progressed right up until the week before the grand reopening when lightning struck the whorehouse and burned it to the ground!

After the cat-house was burned to the ground by the lightning strike, the church folks were rather smug in their outlook, bragging about "the power of prayer." 
But late last week 'Big Jugs' Jill Diamond, the owner/madam, sued the church, the preacher and the entire congregation on the grounds that the church … "was ultimately responsible for the demise of her building and her business-either through direct or indirect divine actions or means." 
In its reply to the court, the church vehemently and voraciously denied any and all responsibility or any connection to the building's demise. 
The crusty old judge read through the plaintiff's complaint and the defendant's reply, and at the opening hearing he commented, "I don't know how the hell I'm going to decide this case, but it appears from the paperwork, that we now have a whorehouse owner who staunchly believes in the power of prayer, and an entire church congregation that thinks it's all bull********************!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

On one hand Rex, I think that is the funniest joke I've heard in a while.

On the other hand though, I wonder if it really happened. It sounds like one of those things that's so crazy you just can't make it up.

Evening all.
Good night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Can't believe I missed that! Your shop is super nice! I love all the maple counter tops! You must have an unlimited supply of that hard maple. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Randy - here's proof: 









And one for Rex: 









For those of you who like country music:









For the history buffs:









And the fam-damily: (yes, it's true, I'm a girl. At least Stumpy didn't lose to me…  )









Very pleasantly surprised at how well I feel despite the busy vacation. One of the medical theories of my 'condition' was that a virus or a vaccine triggered the damage to my nervous system, and that it might level out or stabilize at some point.

Fingers are crossed, and hoping to make it in the shop to at least 'putter' in the next few days.

Glad to be back.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Sandra and crew…..cool photos…..I can here Waylon and Willie singing…..

Thanks Andy…..I like the maple…I've gotten some good deals…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad you are home safe Sandra, hope you all had a great time. What did you think of the Riverwalk?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Rex and Jeff

Rex - the Riverwalk was nice in small doses. While we have 'tourists' written all over us, I don't like the big crowds of tourists for very long.


----------



## superdav721

Glad your back and all is well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Great to hear you are safe & sound at home. I'm sure your bench missed you!
Great photos!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there has been a lots of post a lot read most scaned thur some been do the wedding thing my baby girl got hitched and son came home on leave been running a big circle ,finnaly got some free time missed yall and seems like its been a lot going on here too.
stumpy see you got over your illness ,,go to have ya back and running the show

William your trip looked like a grand time

happy birthday gene

Sandra beautiful family and sounds like a grand time in Texas, and when you get thur with the work bench you will love it,and spend many hours of fun builds on it

marty you make me sick you must be living right great finds

randy snows over no more salting more shop time

Rex you got to stop finding stuff in you shop reorganizing or you may need a bigger one glad to see you getting some shop time

Jeff you have got it going on ,as Dave says you are a great friend

Dave as you are too always giving encouragement and giving

Andy loved yor page you have some beautiful builds

i know i missed a lot but hay all and ITs another day in paradise in the nubbers thread


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie - congrats to your Daughter and your new son in law….wishing them the best…..

Like you said - just another day in paradise!


----------



## JL7

Got this song stuck in the craw now….thanks Sandra….


----------



## Momcanfixit

No problem Jeff,

we played it over and over and over again on our way there.

Night all - have to wake up in the real world tomorrow, vacation is over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is a work day….
Short 4-5 hour day, maybe a little longer….
Time will tell!

My eyes are begging to be allowed to close….
I think I'll give in & turn in….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

a few pic of the wedding ,the newly weds my daughter and her new husband








a arbor i made for the wedding 








father daughter dance










shes still a cowgirl in her boots










her brother came home on leave for the wedding was happy to spend some time with him also thought this was a good pic of them dancing


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- Glad you survived the wedding. And loved the boots under the wedding dress! I had just started building an arbor for my youngest daughter's wedding at our place when it got called off! (not postponed but cancelled permanently). Girls!

Sandra- Great looking family. Glad you did the Alamo. It was a moving experience for me to finally get to stand where so many legends had given all.

Niteall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Andy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm back.
Can't sleep.

Congratulations on the addition to the family Eddie. You gained a son in law.

Andy, she's a smart girl. Guys are only after one things anyway, so she done the right thing.

See how two different scenerios can both be good? Just depends on how you look at them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now I'm gone again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

Welcome home Sandra…..

Welcome Back eddie…..

Go away Randy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a wood planer at the auction today…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning all
Eddie Grats!
Beautiful day and its all my choice of what I want to .
Lets go to Luckenbach


----------



## Kreegan

Congratulations Eddie!

It's too bad you didn't visit Texas 25 years ago before it became swollen and infested, Sandra. I used to love the state, but it is significantly less than what it once was.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning and thanks all 
Marty what is that in the car port looks like a old buick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich i lived in Houston in the 70s for a short while and your right its a whole different city now ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and ex-vacationers.
Lovely wedding Eddie, even you looked good.

Chris, I don't like any cities anywhere, even n Texas, but I do like the coastal areas and country areas of most places. Pity is. I love places with history, but I won't be around in the US for when there is any worthwhile history to be had., you have to travel abroad to find real history.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Cool planer, there. I see it has the new spiral head. 
eddie,
You have a beautiful family. Congratulations to the newlyweds. Tell your son *Thanks*, too. 
Sandra,
Glad you had a good time in TX. You too, have a beautiful family. The pictures are great. I'm with you about crowds….tourists or not. BTW, I think you will love that book. Neat stuff in there.
DS, 
I know that guy! 
Dave,
No…THANK YOU!
Rex, 
Great story. Right up there with the Tamale pie anniversary dinner tale. I'll be smiling all day just thinking about those stories. Thanks.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene thats a picker and a half


----------



## jenniferzinger

But I'm sure Steve will come up with something!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It is a 1949 Buick Super eight convertible 2 door with straight 8…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Jenn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing much to report for today…..

BUT… mikethetermite sent me a lead on an auction for Wednesday. Debbie will be at work so I'll be in alot of trouble…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The "day job" is over….
Removed all the plow stakes from our properties, then….
Mostly puttered & organized around the "work" workshop….
I'm thinking a nap will help me reflect upon the first week of "back to the grind"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Gave an "old' table a rub down









Then brought it upstairs to "show off". It is now in the Front Parlor.


----------



## Kreegan

I kept reading other turners rave about Thompson lathe tools, so I bought their 1/2" V bowl gouge. Turned a handle for it from some Osage Orange.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Gene-Thanks for posting the Mark Kroos Dueling Banjos video. I really enjoyed that! I can't even keep track of one guitar fret board, and he's playing two of 'em!


----------



## Gene01

You are welcome, Don. I can't play nuttin, but I sure do like Bluegrass…and Cajun….and Jazz….and old time Rock and Roll.


----------



## Kreegan

Sometimes, it's best to just put the tools down, turn the light off and come back inside…


----------



## wswartzwel

My day was like that… nothing went right in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich & Bill,
Sorry to hear that your shop time was less than you wanted!

I didn't have any oppses or errors in the shop today…..
That'll be the case when you don't go into the shop!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

Somewhere there is a korean guy that built a shed with more skill than I exhibited today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I saw that shed….
I was his assistant!!!


----------



## JL7

I heard some rustling…......who's out there?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff the only rustler I know is Bandit


----------



## JL7

The handle turned out nice Rich…...what happened!!

What's the deal with the shed?


----------



## JL7

Rex - now if we said hustler…..that's a whole different deal…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Jeff, we'd be talking about Randy.


----------



## JL7

Marty - whats the deal with the spiral head planer and Lab Volt???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, nice pictures of the wedding, congrats.

Gene - you're very right about the router book. I've been reading it with great interest, several times doing an "oh, THAT's how you do it…." Anything I've learned about woodworking has been from reading and asking here. This book explains things very well. Except, (don't roll your eyes gents) the writing contains sentence fragments. For real. Like this. It's fine for chatting, but I wouldn't expect it in a book. It's a bit of a pet peeve of mine, and somewhat annoying. It jars me right out of the text.

Did I just complain about the grammar in a router book? Yep, I guess I just did.
Walked into the shop today, just to walk back out. Too much going on with the kids this weekend.

Maybe Monday.


----------



## superdav721

http://woodtools.nov.ru/


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Here is a link to that shed I helped to build…..


----------



## superdav721

http://www.blocklayer.com/woodjoints/dovetailtwist.aspx


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Should I read ALL of that tonight???


----------



## superdav721

http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Celticknottutorial


----------



## superdav721

http://woodgears.ca/shop-tricks/index.html


----------



## JL7

Hey Sandra - good book review…

Dave - my neighbor is from the Ukraine and knows a little Russian - he can interpret tomorrow…..

Randy - thanks for the shed link..LMAO!


----------



## JL7

Dave's stuck again…...somebody kick him…..


----------



## superdav721

http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/common.html


----------



## wswartzwel

"http://woodgears.ca/shop-tricks/index.html"

Dave Great link Thanks for posting that


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I haven't even setup my lathe yet….
& you got me turning Celtic Rings!!!
Dang, I'm good!!!


----------



## stan3443

Dave thanks for the celtic ring link


----------



## superdav721

Glad you guys liked em.
Well most of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm outta here….
I'll type at all y'all tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Anytime Stan


----------



## ssnvet

Pretty close to wrapping up the extension table / router table… here it is…










Two lessons learned…. routed Melamine edges are REALLY sharp…. and… blood really stands out on white Melamine surfaces.

Wishing I hadn't got impatient and glued up a laminate top instead… but what's done is done.

I do believe Sandra is a Grammar Girl .... I know one when I see one, because I married one…. and now I know how to use adverbs really well :^) (though I still stink at spelling).

Congrats on the nuptuals Eddie….. I smiled to see your daughter's cowboy boots under her wedding gown.

Just finished watching the new Lincoln movie. I highly recommend it if you haven't seen it already.

I get the impression I'm the only one still up, so it's off to beddy bye


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Dave, the celtic knot is simple once one wraps their mind around it. However, it isn't so simple in practice. It, well, takes practice. I've made about ten now and am still unhappy with the results.
Don't feel bad Rich and Bill. Everything I've tried to do has been a complete failure lately. 
Woodturners, if you mess up a pen blank on the lathe, you can use a scraper and clean the wood off the tubes and start over. I know this can be done quite successfully. I have a set of tubes for a trim line pen setting on my bench right now that has bee scraped down to the tubes five times now. 
What I'm working on now is learning to put on a consistant CA glue finish on my pens. That sounds simple. I have done several successfully and they look absolutely stunning. They have such a shine to them I could use them as mirrors if they were bigger. The problem is, I want to do that consistantly, not just on some pens. That's how finishing has always been for me though. Any type of new finishing technique (to me) takes practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all fellow misfits, and Randy
Nothing much to report. No shop time for the last 4 days for one reason or another, but I will definately get some time there today, especially as this coming week is "medical week" and I don't have remind you what that entails. 
Just see how much progress I can make today, I have many options of things to work on, so whatever gets done is a plus.
Sorry I can't offer any suggestion with the glue problems Wiliam, but will be happy to learn how you overcome them.

Everyone have a great day and a safe one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Ya reckon that's cuz the book is in english, Eh???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice links Dave. I put a couple away for a rainy day… Hey, It's raining today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Didn't get the spiral head planer. eddie distracted me with the Buick…..


----------



## Gene01

Failure is but a stepping stone on the path to success. 
I must say that to myself at least twice a day. 
Failure is what makes getting it right so rewarding. 
In my shop, a successful project is just a bunch of corrected mistakes. 
If you work really slow, like me, the accumulated mistakes are not less. But, there are fewer per day. Kinda lessens the stress factor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day all,

When doing gymnastics and then skiing, I would say; "If you are not falling, you are not trying hard enough!" We really do learn from our mistakes, that and from Williams'!!! With that philosophy and my experience, I should be a genius by now!!!

It seems that life will be getting in the way of my shop time today….
I've way to many things to get accomplished today….
laundry…
grocery shopping….
cleaning….
tax filing….
bill paying….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Yes Matt, it's true. I'm a bit of a grammar girl, but certainly not here. In a forum like this, people seem to write the way they speak and I love seeing the different styles.

Marty, you're a big faker. I bet you have your baby finger pointed out when you're sipping your chamomile tea.

No shop time in the cards today. Itching to get back to my workbench.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee! Get out of my way.


----------



## Airspeed

Boxcarmarty, I have that same scroll saw, I always wondered what brand it was, is that a craftsman label on the stand? It looks just like mine except I have a tube attached to the piston the top end of the blade mounts to, the piston blows sawdust away from the cut, did yours come with that set up?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Airspeed, welcome to "our" little space here on Lj's.
You landed on the thread which is just like a meeting place for a bunch of guys and girls who like to share their daily lives and WW experiences in a light hearted and friendly manner. It's a bit quiet on the thread today, but it will soon be busy with "the gang reporting their events of the day.
I'm sure Marty (Boxcarmarty) will get back with an answer to your question as soon as he returns. You are very welcome to stick around and be part of our continuous "coffee break" and make some wonderful friends.
Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## ssnvet

Daughter #2 & #3 are laughing their heads off upstairs… sometimes I get grumpy and yell for them to settle down, but today, I'm just thankful that they are happy and healthy kids… who fortunately, get to be kids.

Hooking up the ext. table to the saw in a little bit…. but once I do, I won't have room to cut anything on my old saw, so I have to cut the fence facings form some 1/2" BB cut offs I scavenged first.

Sandra, How's your Québécois? There's a grammar train wreck just waiting for your services :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the links, Dave. *Though, I'd be careful with that Russian one*- let's just say my time over there taught me two things: Never drink homemade vodka, and never trust a website with funny writing. I also learned something about consuming cheese, but I don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Talking od cheese Stumpy, I had the unfortunate experience of going into a cheese shop in France. I gagged at the odor, smelled like a depositary for all the smelly farts in Paris from months ago.


----------



## bandit571

Was the name of the shoppe: "Merde au Cheval"??


----------



## StumpyNubs

It almost ruined cheese for me… almost.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We lived in an apartment near the Russian border for a bit. The owner called one day and said he wanted to visit. He showed up with a giant wheel of the most vile cheese you've ever smelled. Then he wouldn't leave! He stayed for weeks! Every time he got out that cheese the whole place became unbearable!

He also loved cold showers, thought they were healthy. He'd stand under the icy water screaming like a lunatic.

But MAN could he drink vodka! He always wanted me to sit and drink vodka and eat green onions with him.

Good times…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, it was more like cheval et couchon mort


----------



## bandit571

Just need to sing that old "L'onion" song?

Au pas, camarade!


----------



## JL7

What's up?

If you are extremely bored and brave, you can check out the shop tour update here:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/35437

Apologize in advance for the shakey video….....no Stumpy or SuperDave production here…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I prefer a little whiskey in my chamomile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings airspeed, My scroll is a Delta and it's sitting on a homemade stand that use to be part of a jobsite stand. If you look closely at the counter, you'll see the rollers that was part of that stand…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You're forcing me to do a shop update one of these days. I'm looking at pics that are older then the dirt it was built on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Jeff, How's the snow doin' up there? With 70's and sunny, I had the tough decision of which convertible to drive today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Please incorporate a "steady cam" for your shop tour….
especially after a few chamomile flavored whiskey beverages!!!


----------



## JL7

Snows mostly gone Marty…..just the piles from Randy's snow plow left. But we have SNOW in the forecast again…...of course it's just a joke snow at this point…....but still….....Here's to hard rain on your next convertible ride!


----------



## Airspeed

Is that the same one I saw in a earlier photo? It looked just like mine, 









Mine has a little spring loaded piston on the top, it connects to the blade and blows air through a tube aimed at the blade. It's off in this pic. My damn pics keep loading upside down! I need to remember to turn my phone the other way!


----------



## JL7

Airspeed, how do you keep the wood from falling on the ground?? BTW - you got some cool projects going…..


----------



## Airspeed

I push up on it really hard! The worst is the sawdust falling in my eyes, I was thinking of using an umbrella.


----------



## bandit571

On a Union Break for the tools









Not all were planes, though









Some even went for a sun tan









Me? I have to work again tonight, and tomorrow night. Leaving in about an hour, for that 17 mile commute. YUCK!

Driving west bound, at this time of day???


----------



## DIYaholic

Airspeed,
With the saw mounted that way….
Doesn't the dust fall away….
What do you need the bellows for???


----------



## Airspeed

Well I aim it at my face to blow the saw dust out of my eyes! Makes them water a lot though, I look like I'm crying after about two minutes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airspeed, The Delta is the only scroll I have…..


----------



## Gene01




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed, a lot of antique scroll saws are missing the blower attachments and hold downs because a lot of scrollers immediately upon purchasing scroll saws remove these two things. That's the first thing I do if I get a new scroll saw. The hold down just gets in my way and the blower is never strong enough to do me much good.
If I need a blower I have an old fish aquarium pump with a hose attached to it and a piched down piece of copper tubing on the other end. It provides better air flow and I can attach it with tape and aim it however I need depending on what I'm working on. Often though, I just don't use anything.
I would like to see a photo of the one on your old saw though. I find a lot of the older systems, no matter what you're talking about, are often better than the modern ones. 
I have a 1947 Craftsman scroll saw that has a wheel behind the blade supporting it, much like modern band saws.


----------



## Airspeed

William, I will dig it out and reattach it, I haven't used the machine in about a year so it's kinda turned into a shelf! The little piston on this sucker works pretty good, I'm really trying to find out what brand mine is, no tags anywhere. I saw a pic someone else posted of one just like mine, it was in this thread but I can't find it now, the one I saw had a name plate on the stand but I couldn't read it. Thanks!


----------



## Kreegan

I started on my brother's cane today. This is some Chechen, which looks a lot like walnut, but is way, way harder. I was using a diamond hone on my roughing gouge and skew chisel after every foot. This stuff dulls edges like you wouldn't believe. I have some sanding sealer on there now. Going to sand it more after that's dried a bit, then finish with shellac. I'm going to make a handle from some curly maple I have.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Airspeed!
Stay awhile.
Thank you Stumpy. The cheese story was great.
New video
http://chiselandforge.com/tools/panel-gauge/


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy's a Bolshevik???? Is your real name is Stumpitchka Nubromanov!

Which side of the border? And what where you doing over there? Besides chasing onions down with Vodka…

I ask because my wife worked in Mockba for several years…. till I rescued her :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Matt - my Québequois is pretty good. With a few drinks, I can even speak shiaque or Frenglish.

No shop time today as expected. My daughter was in a theatre production so that kept us busy. It amazes me that the same child who can't remember how many days there are in a year can memorize hundreds of lines and rattle them off so naturally. She loves acting. If that doesn't work out though, she's decided to be an author.
In other words, she's going to live with us forever, isn't she?


----------



## wswartzwel

"Stumpy's a Bolshevik???? Is your real name is Stumpitchka Nubromanov!"

That explains why he couldn't sell part of his liver to buy a Tormek sharpening system. episode #6
I have a few russian friends, and they drink Vodka like water.. Their liver has to be listed as unusable on there organ donor card.


----------



## superdav721

OK Bill we have to get you an avatar.


----------



## ssnvet

she's going to live with us forever, isn't she?

Either that, or she'll be the next J.K. Rownlings.

I used to play in a friendly exchange hockey tournament between our club team at the Sub Base in Groton, CT and a group from the army base in Montreal…. rather embarassing to have guys drink beer and smoke in the locker room, and then proceed to go skate circles around us on the ice :^(

That's were I learned my extensive vocabulary of 10 French words…..Lot's of fun stories from those days…. but I've concluded that French Canadians are eternally stuck in the 1970s. Same music, same hair styles, they all smoke like chimneys and drink like fish.


----------



## ssnvet

oops…. double tap


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airspeed, Post a pic of your saw and somebody will tell you what you have…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Avatar…...I will get to work on it.

here is my avatar from one of my motorcycle sites. just need on that is a bit more woody.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Here's an avitar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How do you feel about pink???


----------



## Airspeed

I posted this earlier but it was upside down. And now I see this one is sideways! I'll figure out how to post an upright photo eventually!


----------



## wswartzwel

I will go with Dudley Do Right for now. Not much for Cats… this guy would fit me better.


----------



## gfadvm

Good choice Bill. I think Sandra has her eye on the pink kitty one Marty suggested!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see airport grabbed himself an avatar too…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

No pink hammer for me, but the pink kitty is nice.

And Matt - je n'ai pas mentionné que je suis motié francophone???

My ancestors are flinging their tuques at you and muttering terms associated with the Catholic church…

In all seriousness, many French Canadians are not from Quebec. Sort of like calling a Texan a Yankee. I think.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And nice truck too by the way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Everybody's looking good here…....except for 'speeds scroll saw…..looks like it's stuck in the 60's, maybe a Jimi Hendrix groupie saw….


----------



## Airspeed

You bet Marty! I was going to post one of myself but it was sideways! (Like almost all my photos it seems) that and I didn't want you guys to get jealous of my astonishing good looks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Are you going to arrest Bill, for impersonating an officer???


----------



## DamnYankee

Soon I will be doing my drive bys in this….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I see you finally had the lasik surgery & dental work done!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Made this (rather quickly) freehand on my bandsaw. It is the hood ornament for Greased Lightning. My kids' school's mascot is the Spartans


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Where's the plow???


----------



## superdav721

Bill now that will work fine.
Speed I like yours to. I have thought about building one of those.


----------



## DIYaholic

My post is missing!!!

Rob,
Where's the plow & salter???
Nice hood ornament! When's the play?


----------



## superdav721

Looking good. Now mount that on the ford '


----------



## Momcanfixit

The subject of avatars got me thinking that perhaps some of you are due for a new one.

So here are a few suggestions…..

For Randy:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave:


----------



## Momcanfixit

William:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt (who I presume is a numbers guy) :


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm, who else?

Rex?:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill? (shot in the dark here)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I think you got me mixed up with Jeff…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kreegan:


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't feel like myself recently!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff: (based on his orderly workshop)


----------



## Momcanfixit

If I've left anyone out, let me know. I wouldn't want to miss insulting anyone.

It's official, I have to get some shop time in soon, so that I actually have something to talk about.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night John Boy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Now why wood you want to go OFF TOPIC and discuss wood working???


----------



## boxcarmarty

And of course there's Ms. Sandra…..


----------



## JL7

Ummmm…..you forgot Sandra….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy Cow Marty, how did you know????


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night??? It's way early!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning is quickly approaching.

Nighty night all.


----------



## JL7

Nighty night…...thanks for making me the old bald guy! I'm old and bald, better hit the hay too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
There's…
Eddie,
Patron,
Mike the "Ice Road Busser",
Rob aka DY,
Gene,
Arlin,
.......


----------



## DIYaholic

Since there is no one (interesting) to talk to…..

That and as Sandra so aptly pointed out, morning is coming quickly!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

I want some.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Has anybody seen my buddy Ernie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I get too dance with Connie Stevens…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.
Start of medical week, first appointment today is at 8:30, so jest done my SS & S routine, getting ready to leave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Break a leg Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's show business talk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But if you really want to break a leg, break Randys…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know that Marty, hope I don't have to get to wait around a lot today


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If I am lucky I may get back sometime this afternoon to have a couple of house in the shop, same tomorrow, but Wednesday is a full day out, and shot day is Thursday and I never know how I'll be after that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotta go to the mill today and get some frame stock…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you are lucky to have a mill close by, I think the nearest one to me is about 100 miles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been thinkin' about a photo shoot on this next piece. Have to see…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine is about a mile down the road. Which is good, cuz every time I go over there, it seems to be raining…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have been thinking about doing a shop video, if ever I get finished.
The task has got overpowering and I may just have to finish with less done than I wanted, just so that I can move on and actually start making projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mahna Mahna…..

Thanks Dave… It's stuck in my head…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You know, I seem to be making so little progress each time I throw myself at it, and frankly it is beginning to get me down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's never done or clean. Just look at mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My target is not to have the cleanest and neatest shop, just to make it functional for me and my situation. I have made a lot of changes and sweeping the floor is the last thing to think about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got $#!+ piled on the counter cuz I never made a tool box to put them in. Sawdust on the floor cuz I don't stop to sweep it up. Project parts scattered around cuz I get sidetracked…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, we must be brothers.


----------



## Kreegan

Waka waka waka!!! Fozzie always was my favorite Muppet, with Animal a close second.


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Rex! If you lose control of your bowels, try to do it near the doctor with the nicest shoes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex and Rich got stuck in the doorway…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, good thinking, my Oncologist wears high heels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Everything Depends on the next 4 days…..Ugh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The cyber hole is sucking up the posts this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mahna Mahna…..

Thanks Dave…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! And time for me nap! Worked what little rear end I have left, OFF! Boo-Coo Tired-ski!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Message to Sandra when she gets here.*
That cream to podiatrist gave me works like a charm and has immediate effect. You need to have your doctor get you some.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go, Need to pick up my Dad from the body shop. He's getting a cowl induction hood put on his truck…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Bandit, have a good rest, you have done your bit for society today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mahna Mahna….

Thanks again Dave….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Me too Marty, must leave in 20 minutes. See you later.


----------



## ssnvet

My kids' school's mascot is the Spartans

as in MSU?

Matt (who I presume is a numbers guy) :

I guess I am… but my wife is also, and she has definitely claimed The Count as "her" Sesame Street favorite.


----------



## ssnvet

Hang in there Rex…. maybe you can divide and conquer, by breaking the project up into stages. You could reward yourself after each stage is complete by doing something fun in the newly organized area.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed, is this your saw? It looks very similar to me.
If it is,m it's a Craftsman.
You can see more about it here.

If that aint the one, let me know, and possibly get me a better photo so I can keep looking.


----------



## Airspeed

William, that's it! Thanks! Mine doesn't have that bent wire dohicky but there's a rubber grommet there for it. I'll read up on it with the link. Thanks again!


----------



## Airspeed

That one doesn't have the little tube running off the head, I'm starting to wonder if someone made the little blower setup on mine? Anyone know what the bent wire is for? Thanks?


----------



## Gene01

Chris, good thinking, my Oncologist wears high heels.

I'd imagine so does Andy. And high tops and pointy toes, too I'll bet. 
I'm sure he's seen his share of out of control bowels.


----------



## superdav721

da to da doo tip 
da da da tah
LMAORITF


----------



## DS

It was a busy weekend on this thread… whew!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airhead, I don't know what the crapsman is used for, but Delta has a funny lookin' deal hangin' off the side of theirs that is a wrench for changing the lower end of the blade…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not gettin' a thing done today in the WoodShack except restock the stock…..

Time for beer. BRB…..


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks Marty, now that I know it's a craftsman I see them all over! I need to pull that sucker out and clean it up, I rarely use it but it helps make my shop look more crammed with machines, that evokes confidence in people, they see all my machines and think I actually must know what I'm doing!


----------



## Airspeed

More beer? You must be on the east, it's only 11:51 here in freezing California, we drink only drink tequila this early.


----------



## bandit571

#%#@@#$# LEG CRAMPS! Woke up to a few of them. Kind of hard to get down a set of stairs with them going on. Had to go downstairs, as the bathroom is down there. Had the Grinding room at work almost all to meself, no help for the for four hours. Water bottle was filled ten times, too.

Planning stage going on for the last of that walnut. I had one plank left. 4/4 by 6 by 30"

what to do…..what to do…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Airspeed*- I have a very similar Craftsman. I never could figure out how to keep the blade tensioned enough for cutting. And mine doesn't have the bent coat hanger in the rubber grommet either. Wonder what that is?


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - Happy Birthday


----------



## Airspeed

Stumpy, mine works pretty good, when I got it I had to clean all the goo out of the little piston/cylinder on top, once that was done I lubed it up with some grease and it was great. I tried using it before I cleaned it and it wouldn't move fast enough to keep up with the blade, broke about six before I gave up and took it apart! I would love to change it so I could use pinned blades, takes forever to change blades on mine, half the time I forget to synchronize the piston with the crank and break another blade! I have no idea what the coat hanger is for, maybe an antenae?


----------



## superdav721

What! its Stumpys B day!


----------



## wswartzwel

Not yet.. his is April 15th… You have to pay attention during his shows…


----------



## Airspeed

Getting nervous, the water dept is installing a new mainline to my house and they had to dig under my biggest woodworking project, my teardrop camper. I offered to move it but they said its fine. I'm waiting for it to fall in so they can pay me an exorbitant amount of $! Then I build teardrop number two with much improvements!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks guys, but I never celebrate my birthday. I just take the opportunity to make a large donation to someone and that's it. Of course it's not really a donation because it's mandatory. And the someone is the IRS.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Airspeed*- Does your saw have a blade tension adjustment?


----------



## Airspeed

I never celebrate my birthday, I only celebrate my afterbirthday. I was only birthed once!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I don't remember if it was Bill or Matt who asked about me living in Russia. I'll answer you both.*

A good amount of my younger years were spent doing volunteer work, sort of like a missionary. That's a big reason why I didn't set up a real shop until I was in my 30's and I never had kids.

Anyway, we lived for a while in Latvia, one of the Baltic states (also known for it's birch plywood  It's on the Russian border, way too close to the arctic circle for my liking, and a bit more Soviet than I am used to. But I have a lot of memories.

Speaking of creating memories- *I just put on the dress Sandra sent me and did a tool review video for Rockler. if you're nice, I may post it when it's all edited*


----------



## Airspeed

No tension adjustment that I can see, I simply cut the blade shorter if I need more tension. I was using some old bandsaw blades, I'd cut them to match some marks I made on the saw. It was a lot cheaper than buying scrollsaw blades.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is an "afterbirthday" a celebration of when they buried the afterbirth like in the old-timey days? Why would you celebrate that?


----------



## Airspeed

No, no , no silly, my afterbirth is in the freezer in some early 60's Tupperware where it's supposed to be! It won't come into play until my demise, after my funeral it will be shared among my offspring so they can absorb the greatness that is I! I celebrate the fact that each year on December 17th will always be after my birth!


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit- Get you some Tonic Water. I promise it it the miracle for those leg cramps! I used to wake up nightly in agony. 12 ounces of Tonic Water and no leg cramps. It is an acquired taste though!


----------



## gfadvm

"

"Blondie" is here!


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy….! Nice box and a link to boot! Gold Star.


----------



## JL7

Airspeed - after the tupperware in the freezer comment, there is no doubt you are going to carry on just fine around here…....just don't expect us for dinner…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know what you mean airfare, I have pictures of tools hanging on my walls. It's cheaper then buying the tool and people think I'm a woodworker…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Thanks for the Gold Star! And Amen to no dinner at Airspeed's!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Thanks for the Gold Star! And I second the "no dinner at Airspeed's" comment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You're starting to show your age with that double posting…..


----------



## superdav721

OMG its spreading.


----------



## superdav721

James Maury "Jim" Henson (September 24, 1936 - May 16, 1990) was an American puppeteer, screenwriter, director and producer, best known as the creator of The Muppets. As a puppeteer, Henson performed in various television programs, such as Sesame Street and The Muppet Show, films such as The Muppet Movie and The Great Muppet Caper, and created advanced puppets for projects like Fraggle Rock, The Dark Crystal, and Labyrinth. He was also an Oscar-nominated film director, Emmy Award-winning television producer, and the founder of The Jim Henson Company, the Jim Henson Foundation, and Jim Henson's Creature Shop. He died on May 16, 1990, of organ failure resulting from a Group A streptococcal infection caused by Streptococcus pyogenes.

*Henson was born in Greenville, Mississippi*.[1] He was educated at University of Maryland, College Park, where he created Sam and Friends as a freshman. After suffering struggles with programs that he created, he eventually found success with Sesame Street. During this time, he also contributed to Saturday Night Live. The success of Sesame Street spawned The Muppet Show, which featured Muppets created by Henson. He also co-created with Michael Jacobs the television show Dinosaurs during his final years. On June 16, 2011, he posthumously received the Disney Legends Award.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Damn, I thought I cancelled the second one! But thanks for noticing and pointing it out to everyone! LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That makes you kin to kermit…..


----------



## Airspeed

Hey you guys, I have the Tupperware clearly marked, I've never accidentally served it to anyone! (There was that one incedent but I don't like to talk about it)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airtight, was that the time that you mistaken it for liver and onions???


----------



## Airspeed

No, it was during my wedding, actually at the reception. We had a North Korean caterer, he could barely read English and when he went to get some ice cream out of the freezer he read "don't serve till Airspeed's (yep, airspeed isn't my real name!) funeral reception", apparently "funeral" to a North Korean means wedding! (Prove me wrong!) anyway he scooped out portions to the first 10 guests then came to me carrying the empty tupperware asking why there wasn't enough to go around, I explained his mistake and he didn't believe me as he took his finger to the residue stuck to the seal tight burping Tupperware lid and said it was better than the best ice cream made in NK! My brides brothers uncle boyfriend then ran around frantically scooping up what was left on those poor ten unlucky guests plates! Thank goodness they were drunk and were more interested in beer than ice cream!


----------



## Airspeed

By the way, the ones who were not totally plastered said I tasted good! At least my placenta was! 
(Let me know when I get too disgusting!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lets definitely talk more about placentas…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airfreshener, Being disgusted would mean we are actually reading these things…..


----------



## Airspeed

Well stumpy, this next story is just as true as my last one, maybe even more "truer"! My wife was invited to a friends kids first birthday party and apparently the serving of the placenta on the child's first bday was some bizarre tradition in this woman's bizarre family (after all, who serves the placenta at a birthday party? Everyone knows that's bad luck!) she had actually fried it up in a pan and was serving it as appetizers! My wife says she didn't try any! I'm not so sure! Once I heard her say her Big Mac tasted like afterbirth, how would she know?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed and Stumps. 
The "bent wire coat hanger thinga-ma-bob, is hard to see in the photo, but an allen wrench is supposed to go there in the rubber grommet. The rubber piece keeps it from rattling around when the saw is running. If either of ya'll's are original, the blade clamp thingy has an allen head screw in it to hold the blade. That rubber grommet in the hole kept the allen wrench close at hand and not lost. 
As for blade tension, these saws are the only spring plunger type. There was only one tension setting, loose enough to be almost useless for detail work unless you worked as slow as molassis in January. Over time, they sometimes become so loose that they are pretty much useless for anything. If that happens, disassemble the sping head unit. You can order new springs if you can find them, or you can do this. Put a large screwdrive through the rings of each end of the spring, the last few coils. Pull them away from each other, sctretching the spring. Do this gently and slowly so you don't chance breaking the spring. If it's too old, a propane torch heating the coils evenly sometimes helps. The idea is to stretch the spring back out to push as hard as it did new.

Keep an eye on the bushing (denim, rubber or leather depending on year) around the lawer shaft. If it leaks, they are easy to manufacture in your shop out of an old pair or jeans or some leather. As long as it isn't leaking, check the oil. Most used SAE 50, non-detergent. You can buy it by the quart at Napa. It's overpriced because it's sold as racing oil. The oil box only hold about .25 quarts of oil though.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks for the info William!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy headspin - from stumpy wearing a dress to afterbirth at a wedding reception. With a neat bio on Henson to boot.

And Andy is actually doing some woodworking.

I'm running out of muppets. Last two

Eddie:


----------



## wswartzwel

Wow… Airfreight is my new hero. What a story teller.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Patron (on the right):


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I lied - here's Mike (Dr. Tooth drove the Muppet bus)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can't seem to find a muppet afterbirth, but will close this muppet moment with this:


----------



## Airspeed

Sandra, that was a beautiful homage to mine and all the other placentas in freezers all across this great land of ours! Thank you for such a wonderful tribute! The one on the left was even the correct color (blue, as mine is a boy after all!)


----------



## Kreegan

Man I am sick of snow. Sposed to get 1-6 inches tween tomorrow and Thur. Grrrrr….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of you Rex. I hope today went well and that all the news is good.

I ctually made it into the shop briefly today and cut out the sides for the boxes that house the drawers for my workbench. I messed one of them up, which isn't surprising but the frustrating part is that despite my scrap cart being completely full, I do NOT have a 16"x17" piece of 3/4" ply. Looks like a trip to the big orange store tomorrow. I also need to pick up a sheet of 1/2" ply for the drawers. I sat down tonight to make my cut list and diagram. Rather than wrestling with the 4×8, I usually get it cut into 3 or 4 strips to match the pieces I need.

Tired out, knackered, weary, exhausted, fatigued (insert synonym) tonight. Worked a half day at my paying job this morning. Trying to get back to full time as soon as I can but my body doesn't seem to be cooperating. I made it into the shop because supper was spaghetti from sauce I had frozen (Yay!) Couldn't have done supper and shop.
My doctors have collectively waggled their fingers at me and told me to take it slowly. 
I'm not known for patience….. I don't want to be on my deathbed saying "well at least I napped all those times".

Going to check out some projects. BRB


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks Bill Swartzenwelder! You know what's ironic? My last name is Hero!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Airspeed, a man who isn't afraid of discussing placentas surely wouldn't object to posting some pictures of his shop/workspace/lair/cave.

I'm a shop photo junkie.

I think my fav is presently Jeff's Kaizen foam drawer liners. Or maybe Andy's dowel storage.

So show us whatcha got!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- I just KNEW my saw blade storage would be your favorite!


----------



## superdav721

Noe that is a good bit of new flavor added to this thread.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Andy, and when you actually wiped off the top of a cabinet during the shop tour, I thought: "Now here's a guy who could do some serious damage with a label maker,"

My hubby is a packrat and I think the world would be a better place if everyone just put their danged stuff away.
He thinks flat surfaces such as the kitchen counter are prime stacking and piling property. Somehow we manage, but I did put green tape on the end of the kitchen counter one time and wrote "this is for COOKING" on it.
He moved his stacks elsewhere. He gets kind of nervous if he's going to be away the night before garbage collection…..


----------



## JL7

Sandra - on the next bench….just start building it twice as big as you want and you'll end up just right…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, the bench I'm working on is going to be just the right size while I'm still working in the garage. But when I someday have my own shop, it will go nicely with it's much larger sibling. I'm waiting to get the drawers done before I order the Kaizen foam.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening guys,
And lest we not forget the gal,
I started losing my marbles again today.


----------



## DIYaholic

This is a "Drive-By" hello…..

I gotta watch my NY Mets…..
Kick Phillies butt!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Momcanfixit

Best laugh in awhile Dave. Jell-oh…... had me running for the bathroom.

Night folks. Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- label maker, eh? I'll have to look into that-NOT (the letters are too small). I use blue tape and a Sharpie. I know I'm anal but I hate wasting time looking for stuff. Works for me. Not so well for my wife…...."now where are my keys, shoes,etc,etc" Drives me nuts! She and the girls once went out of town to a horse show and forgot their saddles! True story


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airchuck, You are an inspiration to us all…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets WON!!!

Now I need to reflect upon the win….
by dreaming of the next one.
That means it's pillow talk, err time!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty is that song still in your head?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mahna Mahna….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll be watching you sleep tonight…..


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Thanks for the good wishes and results inquiries for my "medical week", but I won't have any results to report until Wednesday, which is the actual infusion day. The tests and blood work that I have (had) on the Monday and Tuesday results will only be available prior to my Wednesday infusion, so that they can adjust the chemo formula as necessary. That's the way it works. Hope I got that cleared up.

I expect to be back home this afternoon and have some time in the shop doing whatever.

Hope everyone has a great day and some fun, so be careful out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Was you playing with the puter buttons this morning? LJ's is running v e r y s l o w . . . . .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda reminds me of dial-up, when I would press enter and then go out for a cup of coffee while I waited for it to load up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Servin' up caramel apple donuts and coffee this mornin'. Not bad, good flavor for those of you that are writing a review. Beats the hell out of the beans and ice cream I was dreamin' about…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Marty, my internet in general has been working that way mostly for a couple of months now.
I complained to the cable company, who provides me service.
They reminded me that they've been doing a lot of work to improve service,
And that my bill will be going up as of the first of May accordingly.
But they still couldn't tell me why it's running slower than ever.

Rex, good morning.
I wish your condition just allow you to skip the doctor now and then when you didn't feel like going.
I have, on occasion, locked myself in my shop on doctor day and refused to come out.
My wife says I'm acting like a damn child when I do that though.
I told her I thought I always acted like a child.
I guess I'm not trying enough at it the rest of the time if she thinks that's the ONLY time I act like a child.

Two of my older boys were here yesterday talking about they were going fishing today.
I told them they would be able to because of weather.
They informed me that the weather forcast didn't call for rain until Wednesday.
They are going to learn to listen to me.
With my back, I can always tell when bad weather is less than twenty four hours out.
Sure enough, nothing but lightening and thunder this morning.

I hope you all have a great day.
I had hoped to get back to the shop today,
But I am hurting enough that I'm going to have to lie down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some cabinet doors milled out last night. Will be putting those together this morning. May be starting a build on a country cupboard this afternoon…..


----------



## Kreegan

5-7 inches of snow forecast. It's April, damnit!

Going to go pick up my new lathe at the freight depot in a bit. Going to be really interesting to see how I get a 387 lb crate off the trailer by myself. On the plus side, I have plenty of Vicodin for the inevitable injury.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, yep running slow again.
Over the past few days I have been testing ny ISP connection. It's supposed to be a 6 mips connection, but after testing with my Flute meter it varied between 2 and 4 mips, so I called them and asked for a refund of at least 33%. Whoever the lucky service rep who got me had a really bad day, They said they would send out a tech rep, so I asked them to send him accompanied by the CEO so my attorney could meet with the head scam organizer too.

I hate it when they treat people as dumb asses and rob them blind … war is declared.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 
Save some of those doughnuts. I'm on my way. 
Glad you mentioned gun cabinet doors. I knew there was something I needed to do. 
I keep writing lists but keep losing them, too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I hear you. This medical cycle is every 21 days with a set routine that I can't get out of, and this month I have additional appoints to have a routine battery of tests by the Vascular outfit checking on my Aneurysm surgery, and then another load by the Urologist where I will get a new hormone implant in my arm. Not a good month!!!, and before the end of it, another round of chemo.

This up and down weather is not good for us William, take it easy and don't strain yourself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

I have tons of video to edit today, a drum sander to film for this weekend, and Jurassic Park 3-D to go watch at the theater… busy, busy, busy!


----------



## superdav721

T Rex is gana eat Stumpy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ironic, A turd the size of a Stump, complete with sawdust…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That'll take a lot of Bicarb Dave


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm contemplating making an instructional video of using the Rockler Belly Button Maintenance and Beautification Kit. Planning on shooting in Full HD so that the smallest crumbles of debris and finest small hairs can be clearly seen. Then, I gues I'll stream a video from Amazon or Netflix to see again - ain't dementia great?


----------



## Airspeed

Here you go Sandra, cluttered but I know where almost everything is!







































































This is myself and my wife just before we started making out on the Ferris Wheel last summer, the first time we rode the Ferris wheel together was over 30 years ago when we were in highschool, married 26 years now. This pic is to prove how incredibly good looking I am!


----------



## Airspeed

All my pics are sideways again! What the heck? It doesn't matter how I hold my phone, they all seem to be sideways!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airhose, It wouldn't be a mess if you'd turn those benches upright…..


----------



## Airspeed

Martian, I tried to build them level but they kept sliding up the wall so I left them! I don't understand why they load that way, I've tried holding my phone in every direction and they always show up sideways on here!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob had that same problem…

*NEED A LITTLE HELP HERE ROB!!!*


----------



## Airspeed

I hate to do it but I think I'm going to have to pull out the laptop! I rarely use it since I got this phone. Funny, I used to desperately want a laptop cause my desktop was no where near my recliner, now I have five laptops and rarely use them!


----------



## Airspeed

Test.









That worked, I guess I have to hold my phone sideways!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good job Rob, You fixed it…..


----------



## Airspeed

That Rob is amazing! I tried video but it says I'm using the wrong format, do Yous guys use an iPhone for video? If so how do you use it and post video here? I wanted to show the peaceful ducks swimming in the river in front of my house!


----------



## boxcarmarty

10 o'clock, I need to get my @$$ busy… BRB…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was going to make a joke about Airspeed having to lay on his side to work in his shop, but you guys beat me too it. Sharp as a box of tacks!


----------



## bandit571

Short nap is done.

Three day work weekend is done

Need to plane a rough board smooth

Need a couple more mountain Dews-skis.

Saw pallet load after pallet load of freshly made OJ jugs go by, Gallon jugs of Tropicanna that is. That many gallon jugs and and a drop of Vodka in sight.

"Uncle Charlie ( horse)' woke me up from the couch. Now, I'm a grumpy old Gramppa!!! Look out!!!

Otherwise: "Top of the marnin' to ye!" "Cuz the rest o'the day is to meself"


----------



## Airspeed

I have a really bad back and laying down in my shop is the only way to go! I need to design a way to rotate the shop for days when I can stand up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Video needs to be hosted from a different site, like YouTube.
From there you use ebedding code to put it on Lumberjocks.
I would explain how to do it,
Except for the fact that I only fairly recently learned how to do it from YouTube,
And have no idea about doing it from anywhere else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed, I just seen your post about the teardrop camper trailer. 
It's nice, but I'm not interested as much in the trailer at the moment.
I'd like to know more about the truck I seen in one of the photos.
Sorry, I'm an old gear head.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks William, I wonder if I could post the video to my photobucket acc? I'll try!









Not video but it showed up horizontal! I am an awesome stair builder! No really, I am!


----------



## ssnvet

Great lookin' spread Rob. I need to get out to No. CA one of these days. I've been to Southern CA a couple times and have no desire to go back. No offense to anyone out there…. just not for me.

Somewhat frustrating time in the shop last night…. It's getting so disorganized I can hardly walk around…. need to get my old TS out of the shop and pick up post haste.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Youtube requires certain formats to upload, but most of the common ones are fine. I believe I phones can take video that can be uploaded straight to Youtube. All you do is save it on your computer, then go to your Youtube account and click "upload".

There are also some really good inexpensive video editing programs out there for basic content editing. And they can convert your video format into something acceptable to Youtube if you need to.

There are other sites, but Youtube us the most widely used. It's like Ebay- you can list elsewhere, and you may even prefer some other place. But if you want to be seen, you have to go where most of the people go.

I use Youtube exclusively right now. I edit with Adobe Premiere Pro CS6, Adobe Audition CS6, Adobe After Effects CS6 and Adobe Photoshop CS6. That stuff costs a bundle, but I like it. However Dave uses a much less expensive software, I believe, and he gets great results.


----------



## Gene01

It's SNOWING here. Had 75 MPH gusts yesterday. A piece of our metal roof started flapping. Had to fix it. On an extension ladder in those winds was NOT fun!! Saw some other loose screws while I was up there. Not going up today to fix 'em unless the snow melts. Had enough excitement for a while.

Airspeed, Great looking deck and brick patio. Love the color scheme, too.

Matt, I spent two years traveling between Berkeley and San Diego. Stayed in Huntington Beach. I'm with you!!
Inland is much nicer and anywhere north of San Francisco is full of relatively undiscovered gems. But then I'm an ignorant desert rat, what do I know?


----------



## Airspeed

William, I have two of those trucks, I got the 69 C10 from my gramps (he was a woodworker) I had it painted and lowered it, 









This is my 72 GMC 4X4, I bought it years ago and tore it apart and painted it in my basement shop, had to pile all my machines in the corner to make it fit! 


































New engine, trans, glass, weatherstripping, carpet, new everything! (Almost) this is what I drive everyday


----------



## DS

nice


----------



## DS

Did you build the teardrop too?
I totally can appreciate the amount of work you did on those trucks.


----------



## Airspeed

Ds251, yep, I built the teardrop in my shop as well. Built it from scratch, my own design. I have a bunch of pics in my photo bucket acc but can't figure how to link my account, I'll try. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v655/aaronhero/
That works! Excuse all the pics of my wife. You can see lots of stuff I built and a dove who's life I saved! I built all the weired stuff you'll see there.


----------



## ssnvet

You truck is the BOSS Rob…. Love it….

My beater truck is a '78 GMC 1-ton with a 9' dumping stake bed… but it's nothing to take pictures of.

With the annual cost of insurance, excise tax and registration in my state, having a new truck makes no financial sense at all. Rebuilding a classic (even with all new parts) is a much better option.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks ssnvet but I'm not Rob, I'm Aaron (aka airspeed)


----------



## ssnvet

I'm so confused….


----------



## boxcarmarty

HeHe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice truck Airborn…..

I have an '83 C10 that I built about 14 years ago. It's starting to show its age again. Don't drive it much, can't afford the gas in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stopped for a sammich… Time to go back to work…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like both the trucks Aspeedbump, but the 4×4 is more to my liking. I'm not big on the dropped look. 
So, what's in the old '72?
It looks like you put so much into it, I know you have to have a photo somewhere taken under the hood, and I like info on what you done to any of the rest of the drivetrain. 
Pretty trucks are, well, pretty; but the drivetrain makes them more than just cake icing.

I drive an '82 Blazer. It has a 350 bored .030 over, flat top pistons, chrome moly rings, ported and polished heads, 280 Magnum cam, street performer intake with an edelbrock four barrel. Behind it is a Th350 with a shift kit installed and 2:72 gears out back. The exhaust is welded three inch thick wall H-pipe setup. I seldom makes it to the H-pipe though. I usually just remove the plates off the turn outs and let it breath with no restriction at all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and don't worry about being called Rob, or Aspeedbump. 
There's so many nicknames around here that you learn to answer to anything if you think someone's talking to you.

Randy - lazy, goofball, the great procrastinator
Stumpynubs - Stumpy, Stumps, Idiot, our great leader
Rex - the king, Rex, that old geezer
Dave - superdave, electric dave, oh it's hard because he has plenty
Marty - the hobo
Eddie - the ***********************************
Sandra - the only woman crazy enough to hang around a group like this
Collectively, we are - the motley crew, misfits, nuthouse, mental ward, annoyances, we've been called a lot.

Me, I'm William. I've been called a lot too, but usually just crazy, ignorant, or especially SuperElectric Dave calls me nuggin' futs!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I prefer moron to idiot. Sounds less idiotic.


----------



## Airspeed

William, the 72 has a rebuilt stock 350, it's got a mild cam and runs great. I still have the Quadrajet as it works just fine. The trans is a 350 as well, I had it rebuilt two years ago, had them install a shift kit in it, it shifts fast and solid. The axles are both 10 bolt. It has an np205 transfer case. I recently installed a new dual exhaust with Flowmaster 40s, they're a little louder than I expected but it sounds mean! I replaced the windshield, side windows, all the rubber in the cab, AC vents, carpet with 1/2" sound deadener, mouthed all the amps behind the seat, subs under the seat, midrange in the doors and tweets above the AC vents. I replaced all the bushings, tie rod ends, brakes are all new with new calipers and wheel cylinders. I welded all the seams in the door jambs to smooth it it out as well as smoothed the around the doors, they were wrinkled from the factory on all of these trucks. I lined the inside of the doors with sheets of 1/2" rubber and cut out a big sheet of 3/4" rubber to line the bed floor, makes it much quieter going down a bumpy road. I installed a flip up DVD player in the dash, xm. It sounds pretty good, my grand kids love watching movies in it when I take them for a ride. I striped the entire truck down to bare steel, that was a lot of fun! I had my wife do the interior ceiling, she sanded for hours so I went to see how she was doing and blew the dust off with my air, when I did this all the old paint from the last paint job blew completely off, she just sat there, she did all that sanding for nothing! Whoever painted before I bought it didn't clean the ceiling very well and the paint didn't stick, it was funny. I'll have to take some pics of the engine, it's got a little chrome on it and is fairly clean. I just replaced the stock two row radiator with a four row, helps a lot when it gets 115 f in the summer. Like I said this is what I drive everyday, lots of gas but its still cheaper than buying a new truck. It only cost about $7000 to get it where it is now, it started like this,


----------



## Airspeed

"Collectively, we are - the motley crew, misfits, nuthouse, mental ward, annoyances" 
I should fit in just fine as I'm as bizzarre myself, one of the things my second daughter and I loved to do was walk around a mall speaking fake French, it was hilarious to see people try to speak to us, we would pretend we didn't understand a word of English, until we found someone who actually spoke French, in those cases we would run away laughing out butts off! I'm glad I found you strange people!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, in Texas, California is known as Granola Country because it's full of Nuts, Flakes and Fruits. I rest my case.

I have a red Pencil Box.


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, you are correct! California is full of wacky people! Where I live they occasionally have what hippies call "the rainbow festival about every ten years, hundreds of hippies come to town, many of the female hippies walk around at the nearby lake naked. I went to see this once, it was horrifying! These hippies were hippies in the sixties, they didn't improve with age! I saw one woman walking around nude, I thought she had four arms but there were no hands on the end of two of them! I figured out what they were when she flopped them over her shoulders, I guess it was more comfy that way! Yep,lots of strange ones in California!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy whats funny I have access to CS3 and CS6 I dont want to use them. I like my simple Imovie.
I have the full version of sketchup. I still use pencil and napkins. Crayons sometimes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

We did notice.

How many gallons to a mile does your truck get?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

More practical


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, my 72 gets 20 on the freeway, 12 on mountain roads, unfortunately I do most my driving in the mountains.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

More practical


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gets about 78 mpg.


----------



## DS

too bad its French… Good luck getting one here.
doesn't it have like 3 cylinders too?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, it's a 2 banger but as reliable as hell and lasts forever. Citroen 2CV. Very utility, but a hoot to drive with the torsion bar suspension. Wish I had one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, you can actually go up and down curbs without feeling it.


----------



## Airspeed

At six feet I think I'd bump my head getting in one of those! Neat little trucks though!


----------



## Airspeed

I actually don't use a lot of gas, I only fill it up once a month. So about $80 a month for fuel. Cheaper than a truck payment!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## bandit571

Playing around with some walnut, and some mystery wood









Know more about the mystery wood, after a clean up









Hey Martino! What this thing called?









Union Break, ala what's His Name…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like plank wood to me Bandit


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an updated version…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, got one face of that ugly board cleaned up









And Marty, mine is actually a "Cordless" model. Not sure how many "amps' it takes, but it does take a Mountain Dew, or two, to get going….

Looking like either Oak, or Ash.


----------



## Kreegan

Roger, whenever I see one of those cars, I wonder where European teenagers get bizzy, cause it's obviously not in their cars…


----------



## ssnvet

rats…. all of a sudden, I can't see anybodies pics…..

I could see them this a.m., but now I just get an icon…. can't even double click on them to open…

Arghhhh!!!


----------



## ssnvet

now they're back….. strange!


----------



## DS

That's a nice DeWalt slider there Marty. I need one of those…
I just have a basic 10" miter saw… works for most things.

Rex, those Citroens use tomatoe paste cans for cylinders I think… Tin can with a (sometimes) internal combustion engine.

They do have a unique suspension - even if the styling reminds me of a frog.


----------



## superdav721

ssnvet put the whiskey bottle down


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy - 
Aaron, that's a great picture of you and your wife and thanks for the shop pictures. I particularly like the clamp rack and it looks like you put some work into your pvc ducting.

Very frustrating day today, should have probably stayed home. I'm working at my paying job 3 days a week presently, so I worked yesterday but rather than rest today, I went in because my daughter had an orthodontist appt in the afternoon and I was hoping that tomorrow I wouldn't have to go anywhere.

So by the time I worked my measly 4 hours, and took her to the appt, I was zonked. I really shouldn't have gone to HD. In fact, I told my daughter that I wasn't in the mood but that I wanted to work on the drawers of my workbench tomorrow. Sooooo

I go in with my cutting list. They're very good here at HD. I usually get the 4×8 plywood crosscut into whatever width I need. The posted policy says they only make 2 cuts before charging, but I've never been charged yet.

Anyhow… the guy messes up the first cut and was very nice about it. While he was figuring out what to do - wether to use another piece, he made a comment about the plywood not really being 1/2 inch. I asked him what he meant and he said they were in the process of switching over to metric finally. We walked back to the display and I showed him that it was still marked 1/2 ". And so we had a great chat about plywood thickness, dimensional lumber etc. 
Somewhere in the midst of that I told him that his mistake didn't matter because it was 1/4" that I needed anyway.
So off we go back to the saw. He cuts the 1/4" exactly as I requested and I was almost at the cash when it hit me. I was looking at the pieces thinking about what I would do tomorrow and then I thought "boy that looks flimsy" Duh. It was NOT 1/4" I needed but 1/2". By this time I was completely done in and it was my mistake anyway. So here I am with a julienned piece of 1/4" plywood that I don't need. $37.00 mistake. It will get used at some point, but I can't work on my drawers tomorrow unless I go back to town…... AAAARG

And while I'm on a role, WHO thought it would be a great idea for HD to go metric?


> ? Canadians of my generation went through the switchover and remain thoroughly confused.. I don't remember learning anything other than metric at school, but I learned to cook with my mom using cups and Tbs, and still cook that way. I have no idea how much I weigh in kilos, but can tell you how many pounds. When driving I think metric as well as temperatures. But for measurements, 6 mm means nothing, I think in inches and feet. I have no mental frame of reference for 9mm other than it being a handgun. And how, pray tell, is that going to affect using plans that are not metric


Rant is over. Anybody need some 1/4" plywood???


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by HELLO….
77 posts to get caught up on….
Woodsmith Shopis on….
see ya when it's over….


----------



## DS

5mm plywood is way too thin for most things. It's hard to find truly 1/4" plywood anymore. MDF is 1/4" but thats about it.


----------



## Airspeed

I used to sell lumber, hardwoods and plywood. Plywood used to be full dimension before sanding, now it's after sanding! Had complaints all the time from people bringing it back thinking I ripped them off. Worst part was selling hardwood to people who couldn't understand board feet, they would get upset when I would sell them a 1X6×4', I would tell them it was two board feet and they would actually be mad it wasn't 4'! they would ask for a tape, measure a 4' board and look at me puzzled, I offered to charge them for four board feet and they would just stand there trying to figure it out. The local wood shop teacher was the worst, you would think he would understand but he didn't even know what a dado was!


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodsmith Shop is over….
I'm caught up on posts….

It's a good thing ISPs don't charge per post…
This would be an expensive thread to participate on!!!

Done blowing dust, err leaves & debris for the day….
Covered in dust & it ain't saw dust! 

I think the game must be over…
As I was told to hit the showers….
Don't think that it will help clean up my act any….
But worth a try!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Kreegan

So since the weather here had been looking decent for awhile, I bought my son this little John Deere Power Wheels tractor. It came today. It has rained most of the day and is supposed to snow the next 2. He doesn't understand that he can't play with it now and the box is too big to hide from him. Grrrr…

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PEGT9U/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## Airspeed

You should have bought the snow plow attachment! Put that sucker to work! I just checked it out, your son is lucky! That thing will push snow, throw some chains on it! It would sure be cool to see the little guy plowing snow with that thing!


----------



## DS

Couldn't have the youngster takin' someone's job away. It's a union thing. <sigh>


----------



## boxcarmarty

Afternoon fellow delinquents…..


----------



## bandit571

Evenin' old fart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Break time. Tearing down from one job and retooling to start another. Actually I'm changing a blade but the other way sounds impressive…..


----------



## Airspeed

DS251, I bet the plow drivers would give him a break! I'd have the little guy do my driveway, the plow drivers always pile up the snow behind my cars where it freezes into a solid chunk of car blocking crap!


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Don't you have bottle caps you need to be watching???


----------



## bandit571

I've been making a shaving, or two


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mama's on the edge tonight.


----------



## JL7

Evening all…....95 posts since I signed off last night….I see why our economy is in big trouble!

Rex - Great to see you are helping the Rockler folks with the Belly Button Maintenance and Beautification Kit…......your grandkids will be PROUD!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction reminder, I'll be chasing a CNC tomorrow. Jeff, I'll need back-up on this one…..


----------



## JL7

I'll go $50 Marty…...buy 2


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back to work, I'm gonna try to ruin a few more boards before dinner…..


----------



## Airspeed

"95 posts", I heard all of them as I tried to sleep! Made the mistake of subscribing to this post so everytime someone made a new one my phone would make a cool annoying sound! Turning off notifications tonight!


----------



## JL7

Dave - cool videos from last night…......all my friends have hip replacements!! Funny, but slowly becoming my reality….


----------



## JL7

Correct Airsupply - I learned that the day after I got the iPad…...BOING BOING…


----------



## Airspeed

"Airsupply" awe, that's sweet! Reminds me of a song! Lost in love and I can't get enough! Holy cat cheese I hated Airsupply! Come to think of it I still do! By the way the only reason I know the words was my ex sister used to listen to it all the time! Barf!


----------



## JL7

It was a cheap shot….sorry….


----------



## ssnvet

ssnvet put the whiskey bottle down

Hey… who turned on the web. cam? 7 & Ginger…. Oh Baby!


----------



## Airspeed

JL7, no prob! Check out CVGDF, it's beautiful stuff! The grain is super straight and very tight. It really is good looking stuff!


----------



## bandit571

A little "Whisky in the Jar-o"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Tough decision ahead….
Beer or dinner….
That's which one do I start with!!!


----------



## bandit571

Plate of Beer Brats?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice avatar! Very fitting!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I could say the same for yours, but what's that phallic looking thing on the front of your face??


----------



## DIYaholic

We need to post like crazy…..
Until AirHockey turns off notifications!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'd answer that but this is a "PG" rated thread.


----------



## ssnvet

So today I had to go to a big meeting at one of our larger customers facility…. We crated some very large (25'x10'x 12') and very heavy (40,000 lb.) and very expensive (~2.5 million/ea) press modules that were shipped south of the border (way south). We built the crates and packed out the product (evacuated barrier bags, desicant, mil. spec. crates, etc…) in DECEMBER…. and apparently they have sat in a parking lot (in the rain forrest?) for 4 months.

When the crates were finally popped open, one had leaked, and the press module was rusted. So all eyes are pointing fingers at our company (and your's truly) saying we didn't make the crates correctly.

Thank heaven for digital photography, as close examination showed that the leaking crate had been burned!!

Uh, hate to tell you fellas, but you didn't pay for fire retardant lumber and even if you had, we're not on the hook for a crate that was lit on fire and then sat in the rain for 4 months!

Can you believe these yo-yo brains even had the audacity to try to make us the scape-goats?

The good news is that I still have a job, our insurance company is out of the picture, and our customers insurance company is putting it all back in the lap of the shippers and the end customer.

Another day in the life!


----------



## bandit571

A little bit put out, Muppetts did NOT have a Bandito! Grrrrrrr!

And, NO, I don't do Bob the builder, either. ( let bob Vila do that)

Been dialing up Roy Underhill's vids. FREE full half hour shows, any of the last four seasons!

Don't have to go to work tonight ( YIPPEE!) after being a "Mentor" last night. Seems we have a bunch of newbies in the department on our shift. They WERE trained by day shift, so now we have to re-train them to our way of things. 
About like "White Knight to Black Bishop" sort of thing.

Two planks are now all planed down. Still have a couple extra pieces, might be enough for a lap desk????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed, you can help me now.
How do you get notifications on your phone when a thread is updated?
I've asked this question before and never seem to get a clear answer.
I'd also like to be able to get notifications when any of my buddies post, but I haven't figured that one out either.

Thanks for the info on the truck.
I can't think of anything else since you went over it pretty well. 
I like hearing anything you like to tell about it though, like if you know the exact cam you put in the engine. 
Mild covers a lot of ground.

Would everyone please change their avatars back to what they were so I will know who is talking without reading names?


----------



## ssnvet

O.K.

that was my first attempt to import a You-Tube video…..

what's the trick?


----------



## JL7

Nice save Matt…....did you send the NA NA A BOO BOO email…...love it when you can uncover the shenanigans…..


----------



## ssnvet

Uh-oh…. busted!

I'm supposed to be finishing up our taxes and my wife just caught me on here….

Time to put my "creative accounting" had on 8^)


----------



## JL7

Click on "Share"..."Embed" copy the text….and paste here:


----------



## ssnvet

uncover the shenanigans…..

So I'm biting my lip… and my boss says… "I don't know about you guys, but that black doesn't look like mold, it looks like it's been burned!"

Turns out, 10 min. b4 the meeting started…. our customers shipping guy told his boss the exact same thing.

Further investigation proved it to be so!


----------



## bandit571

William: Little Green button, top right. Hit that to get 24/7 Stumpy mail.

Don't say i didn't warn you.


----------



## JL7

Been there - had to do it…....the customer is not ALWAYS right…..f…that.


----------



## ssnvet

When you ship a jumbo crate to a third world country, it turns out people are very eager to score a new "house" when the crate is dis-guarded.


----------



## ssnvet

Muppetts did NOT have a Bandito!

Here ya go….










I used to collect these…










when I was in 3rd grade :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Just for you….
YOU have to explain the avatar change to "Pistol Totin' Moma"!!!


----------



## JL7

Oh crap…..baseball head is back….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I was going to use this:









But I figured William would still be confuzeled!!!


----------



## Kreegan

He might like a snow plow attachment. He likes to help me shovel the driveway. I bought him one of those little telescoping shovels for the car. I get my shovel and he gets his and we go to work. He's actually gotten pretty good at it this winter. :-D


----------



## ssnvet

you guys all need to switch back to your original avatars, 'cause I ain't learnin' all new ones….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta run to the store…..
to get beer or dinner….


----------



## ssnvet

hops have been scientifically proven to contain elements of all four food groups…

=> Beer = Dinner :^)


----------



## Airspeed

William, I take it you're asking how to make your phone alert you? If its an iPhone just go into settings, then notifications and clic on your email, I think it brings up several options on how it notifies you, it will notify you with every new email. That's if you subed the thread and it goes to your email! 
As for the cam in my truck I can't remember the lift and duration, I have the reciept for the rebuild in my shop, I'll look for it this evening. I know it's supposed to help towing and mountain roads, I didn't want a hot rod, it's good enought I can roast all four tires on a dry street in four wheel drive! (I'm lying) to be honest I can't tell the difference! It does run good and has always started just barely turning the key, even when it's 15 below. I wouldn't trade it for a new one! Mine gets more valuable each year while new trucks lose value. I do have to watch out if I stop at a store or gas station, people always want to look at it, I have one guy chasing me down a couple times a week with ten grand in his hand, he won't give up!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll have beer with dinner….
or is that dinner with beer???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think Rex's new avatar is nice. I'm glad he decided to ditch the photo of the strange old guy and put his real image up.


----------



## DIYaholic

If Rex is "See No Evil"....
Who is "Speak No Evil"?
Who is "Hear No Evil"?


----------



## StumpyNubs

SANDRA- *I wore the dress*. But the pantyhose was too tight on my face so it was hard to breath. I am, however, going to use those napkins for dinner tomorrow.

I just did a bunch of review videos, but *this is the one in question*. Enjoy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The green button thing up in the corner is the answer I usually get. That puts it on my watch list.
I'm talking about getting text notifications.
I think airspeed exaplained it better than most answers I've gotten.
Now, what about someone who doesn't have a smart phone. I'm using a five year old phone and refuse to learn any new technology as far as phones are concerned as long as this dinasour still works. It took me forever to learn how to text, thanks to my beautiful text gifted but communicational deficient daughter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I have better sense than to want the stumpy thread alerting my phone. 
I apologize to anyone who doesn't understand that.
This thread is too active for me to wish for phone notifications.
My wife works nights and I ALWAYS look at the phone if it makes any kind of noise on nights she's at work.
I'd never get ANY sleep with the notifications from this thread.


----------



## JL7

William - if your old phone doesn't do email - you can't get notifications…...nothing else matters in this case….


----------



## ssnvet

Nice review Stumpster… but when are you going to do an episode where you make (bake) your own cookies??

You've set the bar quite high for yourself Mr. Excelent Video Meister…

Your adoring public has great expectations!

(no pressure…)


----------



## JL7

On your computer email, you should get notifications from anyone on your buddy list, plus any thread on your watch list…


----------



## Momcanfixit

STUMPY WORE THE DRESS.

Very cool Stumpy. I guess the 3$ at Winner's wasn't wasted! Nice video by the way.

William - I agree, the avatars were confusing me too.

Here's the best muppet I could find for Bandit (not to be used for avatar by the way):










And while we're on the topic - Bandit is your name known, or are you in the witness protection program. I'm starting to get the names all straight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speedbump, I have people wanting to buy mine too. They think they're making good offers. What they don't realize is, if they offered enough to cover all the aftermarket parts on it, they'd still never want to pay enough for all the time I've put into it over the years.
As for the cam, if you have one that's supposed to be good for towing and such, you have a high torque cam, perfect for a 4×4 anyway. You wouldn't notice the difference with that cam really, unless you needed it and didn't have it. Don't worry about high horsepower cams. I always say, horsepower sells cars, but torque is what gets the job done. 
Seriously, I talk to people all the time about my truck. It has about four hundred horses under the hood, and that by itself impresses some people. That's not the whole story though, but I don't bother because a lot of people wouldn't understand the extra massaging I done to the heads and bottom end to wind up with close to 600 foot pounds of torque. For me, that torque means more than the horsepower.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't look at names much, I just glance at the avatars. 
I didn't realize until Randy changed his back that he had commented on my Marble machine blog.

Speaking of the marble machine,
It was a "take a lot of breaks and pop a lot of pills" day, but I did get something done.
Here is the blog entry.


----------



## superdav721

If I did that my phone would never shut up.
You guys crack me up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The link isn't working William.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But I'm off to read it on your profile.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - where's the picture from?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quiet here tonight.


----------



## gfadvm

"Quiet here tonight"- Sandra- There were 141 posts since I went to bed last night!


----------



## Airspeed

Why can't I post after six o'clock, hey, it might work!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, point made.


----------



## JL7

Geez….look at the time…..


----------



## Airspeed

Strange! All week I couldn't post on this thread after 5:30 pm and the next morning, now it working! I wonder if its the traffic? It was making my phone crash every time I tried.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I fixed the link Sandra.
Sorry, I don't know what happened.

I just caught up on the posts and Jeff answered my notification question once and for all.
I don't get email on my phone, so any further interest in that idea is a waste of time for me.

As for the email notifications, I don't get those either though.
I need to check my settings or something.
I miss so many of my buddy's posts because I can't keep up.
Yes, I'm slow,
In the head. I know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speedbump, I don't know.
Lumberjocks has been acting strangely for a while now.
I think it's the traffic.

When I type up my blogs, I usually have to refresh at least five or six times before I'm through. I've learned to save anything I put on here in Microsoft Word until I'm done just in case I loose everything when I hit the refresh button.


----------



## ssnvet

taxes are done and filed….

creative accounting has paid off once again :^)

First year I haven't owed in a long time.

Now I have a headache and am off to lay down for a while…. been staring at light bulbs too much today.

Happy Trails


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know if any of you guys read Scrollsaw Woodworking & Crafts, but Steve Ramsey (Wood working for Mere Mortals) was in the latest issue. 
I mentioned it here in the post about the whirl-a-gig that was in the magazine. 
I just thought some of you might want to know if you don't read that publication.


----------



## JL7

William - check your LJ settings….click "My LumberJocks" - "Home" "Email Notification Settings"......or something like that….


----------



## JL7

I think Randy went for the beer…........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll check on it Jeff.
thanks for telling me about the email. 
I thought it somehow was a text sent to you or something.
Actually, my phone is supposed to have internet, but it is too slow to be of any use, so I never use it.
To access it, you click on the browser button.
Then set it down and go build a cradle or something while it loads.
Then you come back and type in where you want to go on the internet,
Then set it down and go eat dinner or take a bath.
Then you come back and s….....
You get the idea.


----------



## superdav721

Subject:Interesting Mind Test (read all the way to the bottom)

1- Find the C below…do not use any cursor help.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

2 - If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

This is NOT a joke. If you were able to pass these three tests,

you can cancel your annual visit to your neurologist. Your

brain is great and you're far from having a close relationship

with Mr Alzheimer.

4 - Eonvrye whocan raed this rsaie your hnad.

To my 'selected' strange-minded friends:

Only great minds can read this This is weird, but interesting!

If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid too

5 - Can you raed this?

I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I guess I have a taollty sgtrane mind too…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I passed all tests!!!
Found the C…
Found the 6…
Found the N…
Read everything no problem….
Even comprehended it!!!


----------



## superdav721

When Beethoven passed away, he was buried in a churchyard. A couple days later, the town drunk was walking through the cemetery and heard some strange noise coming from the area where Beethoven was buried. Terrified, the drunk ran and got the priest to come and listen to it. The priest bent close to the grave and heard some faint, unrecognizable music coming from the grave. Frightened, the priest ran and got the town magistrate.

When the magistrate arrived, he bent his ear to the grave, listened for a moment, and said, "Ah, yes, that's Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, being played backwards."

He listened a while longer, and said, "There's the Eighth Symphony, and it's backwards, too. Most puzzling." So the magistrate kept listening; "There's the Seventh… the Sixth… the Fifth…"

Suddenly the realization of what was happening dawned on the magistrate; he stood up and announced to the crowd that had gathered in the cemetery, "My fellow citizens, there's nothing to worry about. It's just Beethoven decomposing."


----------



## DIYaholic

Deos taht mkae me uinuqe???


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break!!!
BRB….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I'm in a cruddy mood tonight. Coming down with a cold or something.
Best to head off to bed. Tomorrow is full of possibilities. Maybe I'll even get the right plywood.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- Probably" Texas withdrawal", very common malady among recent visitors. Cabrito may be the only cure!


----------



## bandit571

The "Bandit" name? Too many idiots on here giving my first name a bad time. Look up how many call themselves Steven.

Planks are done, parts will be tomorrow. Body is just about done in for the day. "Day" started YESTERDAY @ 3pm. Been on the go ever since, save for one nap. All three hours of it.

"Bandit"? More like a "Highwayman" of Merrie Olde England?

Nite all youse twerps.


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that the "tired bug" is hitting me too….
however, I refuse to give in….
Not until my beer is gone, at least!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Here's my brother's cane gluing up. I had to do some stupid things with the top to get it to fit, because it was too long to drill on the lathe the normal way and I only have a small drill press. I ended up mounting the drill chuck in the headstock and holding the cane shaft. My mortise was only slightly off center.



















This project taught me that I really don't like turning long things on the lathe. The wobbling and vibration caused me to take a much different design than I originally intended. I need a steady rest to turn anything this long again.


----------



## Kreegan

So I managed to get my new lathe home and unloaded alright. I unloaded the crate, which weighed 387 lbs by myself. My wife is useless for anything physical. She moved some runners for me and otherwise provided moral support.

The way I got that thing off the trailer was a great example of brilliant stupidity. On the drive it slid all the way to the front of the trailer. My garage is slanted towards the street, so I couldn't push it to save my neck. I have some of those ratcheting cargo straps, so I put one around the front of the crate, latched it onto the back of the trailer and ratcheted the crate towards the gate. It was slow going, but it did work.

Once I got the weight of the crate on the back end, I tilted the trailer up and slid the crate out onto some runners. Since I was doing this myself, I couldn't hold the trailer neck up and scooch the crate out, so I had the genius idea to rest the neck on my ladder. I also had the actual genius idea to move my car out of the way. Once the weight of the crate was off the trailer, the neck came down and pushed the ladder several feet.

I moved the ladder and tried to carry the trailer down to my car on the street. I tilted it down a little too much and the trailer shot down my fairly steep driveway. I made a token effort to stop it, then got the hell out of the way. It shot into the street, gouged the hell out of the asphalt and went all the way to the curb on the other side. Fortunately I live on a really quiet street and no one was driving through. Got the trailer remounted and took it back to U-Haul. I wish I'd recorded the process. I'm sure Stumpy could have used it somehow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Now your brother will have something (other than you) to lean on!!! Well done.

Speaking of turning (in).....
I need a steady rest….
In the form of a (long) sleeeeeep session!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I also have used ratchet straps that way before. Used what ya gotz!!!

I wish you could have caught the action on video. I'd enter onto AFV & win $10,000!!!

I really am going to sleep now…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Nearly 300 posts in a day??
Okay…standard responses/comments…..mean it!
Someday soon I'll be back to normal shop projects until then…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That was funny as hell Rich.
Then when you said it was a U-Haul trailer at the end,
Let's just say I need paper towels now to clean coffee off my screen.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, when Harry Houdini died, he was buried on November 5th 1926, December 10th 1926. February 15th 1927, September 20th 1929.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Airhead and Randy.
I'm up early on purpose as it's chemo day and I'll have to leave the house about 5:30 am to make my appointments at the hospital.
Interesting that William only wants an older type of cellular phone that is just basically a phone for phone calls. That's my choice too, technology is a good thing until it becomes invasive and diverts your time to completely unnecessary cutie things, whereas your time and effort could be much better spent. soon we will have a Robbie the Robot available where we can feed him a sample of what we want, wait a few minutes until he spews thousands of the items out of his stomach. Or we could be watch an HD movie on our wrist watch and lose track of time. The premise that technology creates an atmosphere where the user has more time to themselves to do things they want to do it is complete myth because all the time you wanted to spend with yourself is now taken up with technology management. Multitasking is for people with multi-personalities, not for the regular Joe. Of course there will be benefits from technology, a drone piloted airliner is certainly an improvement on a multi-tasked human pilot, so when do we say"enough"?.
When I went head-on into technology in the late 70's, I was eager to make use of it as the premise (we were told) would take the dreary chores out of our everyday working and home life so that we had much more time available to relax and enjoy life. Well somewhere along the line this all changed, especially when bean counters decided that technology could create fortunes from users and the more technology they got sold into, the better. I think the ******************** hit the fan when the bean counters came up with multitasking (for others, not themselves) as a way to decrease the worker numbers while increasing the overall workload.

Yes William, don't you just wish you had a hand welded device that jingles all the time and produces a multitude of visual communications - like; "OMG WTF RU UP2" - Nah, I didn't think so. Lets bring back semaphore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and danish this morning. Taste like apple or raspberry or something. Not sure, I haven't turned the lights on yet. I'm just hoping it's a danish…..


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellas and Randy


----------



## ggardner

hi and thanks!

Very entertaining and yet, professional!

George from http://diywoodbuildings.com/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Rex, the only reason I have the cell phone is, after the last heart failure, the wife insists that I keep it on me at all times. I hate the thing. Noone ever wants to talk to me on it unless I just happen to be busy with something else. So I took up texting. At least I can read and respond to texts as I get freed up. 
I have offered a solution but my wife refuses to allow it because she worries about me. If I took the cell phone out back and shot it, and got only a landline, then I wouldn't have to worry about a phone unless I want to come to the house and use it. Furthermore, I don't want a wireless phone. I want to get one of those newfangled internet enabled phones because they're cheaper, but I want it attached to a singular point at the house by a wire. This would help with another situation I have.
If I had the "land line" attached to a cord here in the dining room where I sit with my laptop most of the time, then when my boys talk on it to their girlfriends and such, I can better eavesdrop and keep up with what they're doing, what they're saying, how respectful they are or are not, and anything else they say. My boys don't like the idea, but like my Grandma used to say to me, if they don't want to say it where I can hear it, maybe they don't need to be saying it. Yes, I'm a dinasour, but that's the way things were when I was a young lad, and I turned out alright.

Rex, you said you started leanring technology in the 70s. You were ahead of the curve compared to me. Until the last six years, I refused technology. I did not have a cell phone. Hell, I did not have an email address until about six years ago. I loved mechanical things and loathed electrical anything. I am coming around, but I doubt I'll ever embrace technology as much as my kids and wife.

Back to the cell phone. I have a good reason for my "ancient" phone (as my kids call it). I am technologically challenged. I only got this slider phone a couple of years ago when my old flip phone finally bit the dust. I loved that old flip phone. It had big buttons on it that my fat fingers could work better. I am challenged though when it comes to new technology. I have the most aggrevating time learning anything new. My daughter usually helps me, but with great patience for my griping and complaining when I have a hard time figuring it out. I am quick to give up learning these things, throw it on the table, so I can go to the shop and make something. 
It took her forever to teach me to text because I couldn't figure out how to use the punctuation marks on the tiny ass keyboard on my phone. She would tell me that punctuation wasn't so serious with texting. I disagreed greatly though and refused to used the technology until I figured that out. She'd laugh her butt off when I tried to explain my reasoning that there is a huge difference between things like your and you're.
Of course, she gets on to me still because I refuse to abbreviate things. She'll send me that crap and I scratch my head to figure it out. She gave me a paper once that was covered with common abbreviations that people use. When In didn't understand something one day she asked where the paper was. I calmly explained that I had it in my pocket one day when I realized I was out of toilet paper. 
I still spell things out when I text. It makes my daughter furious. I have asked her often why. I've wondered often out loud if maybe it's because in the indoctrination camps, eh, schools, maybe they didn't teach her to read multi-syllable words.

Ok, my morning rant is done. 
*COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SPAM ALERT!!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning all
wedding done ,sons returned to his base and back to building for me 
Rex like the new you it not good to monkey around with your avata
100s of post got to go back and catch up see yall later gater s


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the auction…..

One last peek…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I just noticed there is 2 of them…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*SPAM ALERT!!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good luck Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning eddie…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning all


----------



## Momcanfixit

William-

Our computer is near the kitchen for the same reason you want a corded phone.
My 13 year old just got a phone, but it's set up for calls and texts only. It doesn't send or receive photos and can't go online. The phone is not allowed in her room at night It's 15$ a month. We bought her the phone and paid the first three months. After that, she had to start paying it out of her allowance. 
So far so good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had to go back to bed this morning, feeling lousy. Maybe Texas withdrawal…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have an appointment in town later today. Hopefully I'll make it back to HD and get that danged 1/2" plywood once and for all. Progress on my workbench has been slow lately.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Egads, looks like I'm talking to myself again.
Guess I'd better force this carcass out of bed and see what the day will bring.

Good day, eh.


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning all. Great video Stumpy.

Had lots of posts to read.. all caught up. Need to go blow the coffee out of my nose and wipe my eyes. 
"Air Supply" LOL that was mean.. but funny as hell. BTW Airspeed. I looked through your images. You really do nice work.

woodworking is off my agenda for the rest of the week having to bust my buns to make more tax money that is due. self employment…


----------



## ssnvet

Dave… I found them all and could read it all…. but I have to say, it gave me a headache…. thanks!

Rich… sorry to hear of your trials unloading the trailer …. I wish I was there, but am not sure if I would have rather lent you a helping hand, or sat in a lawn chair with a bag of popcorn. :^)

William…I still use a flip phone and it's a Trac-fone. It cost me ~$100 a year. So all the yuppies with their $75/month cell plans can have 'em. When I switched from outside commissioned sales to an salaried engineering positions 10 years ago, they took my company cell phone away and I couldn't be happier. I went without for several years and then my wife got me a cheapo trac-fone. It's for emergencies and convenience…. MY convenience…. Not so other people can pester me.

The sales crew at work just got I-phones to replace their Blackberries (which worked just fine)... and the more they use these things, the more self-absorbed and unaware of their surroundings they seem to become…. always walking around with their heads down. Can't wait to see one walk into a door or a pole :^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

Our SPAMMER wants people to believe I am nuts for saying he is a spammer. Maybe we should all go spam his thread...


----------



## Gene01

Rich,
Your account of the unloading episode was hilarious. Really glad no one was hurt and there wasn't a car parked across the street. You are right, a video would have been great.

Matt, 
I'm sure glad someone else feels the same way about cell phones. We have the same trac-fone set up and spend about the same as you. It's our phone, our minutes and our decision when to turn it on. And, that's pretty much only when we're traveling.


----------



## ssnvet

I've been called a lot of things in my life…. but I sure hope SPAMMER is never one of them.

That's a notch or two lower than the parasitical fungi that grows on the underside of a blood sucking leach in my book. Just above Telemarketer.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe that spammer will start sending out free hats? I just got TWO from Baileigh! TWO boxes showed up the other day!

Trying to get motivated to trek down to the Dungeon shop. Watching a Thunderstorm roll through right now. BIG drops are falling, with a big old wind. Sounds like REX, don't it?

My day off today. What to do, what to do…...

I'd sharpen some plane irons, but, I think they MIGHT be sharp enough now









WWII era millers falls #9, after a trip along a edge of a board. Can almost read a paper through them….


----------



## superdav721

Sorry Vet.
I was board.


----------



## ssnvet

It was actually an interesting exercise… now that my >40 eyes are saying "bifocals please" I'm beginning to appreciate that now everyone sees the same thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back from the auction and the only thing I have to declare is those people are nuckin' futz. They had two CNC machines, a 5300 mini lathe and a 5400 mill. They sold them both for one money at $3700. That's a little out of my league.
Heck, I couldn't even buy a Model A frame for under $200. So I decided to hit the closest McDonalds and head it back south where I could bandage my wounds and prepare myself for battle another day…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
I'm glad you found solace in a Big Mac. 
Some McDonalds have psychologists on staff, too. 
"Would you like a McTalk with that?" Or Super Size it and get the psychiatrist and the couch. Brush off the fries before you lie down, though.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm getting the impression that Marty makes his living by going to auctions….

the mini mill you showed pics of earlier was wicked small…. not going to make anything larger than a belt buckle with that one.


----------



## Airspeed

I recently modified my Unifence, it was an early model without top adjusters to square the face. Anyway I just recieved my order of 100 1/2"X1" nylon set screws and obviously have more than I can ever use so I'm willing to share, for FREE! Yep you heard it folks, FREE! Well almost, if it costs a bunch to mail them ill let anyone who wants a pair pay for shipping, I wouldn't think it would be more than a buck or two. I'll check with the post office tomorrow and figure out a way to package and mail them. Give me a couple days and I'll have more info. These have a flat head drive, I don't know what the originals had but they look like they'll work out fine. I know, I know, I'm incredibly generous!








Heck, if you have a Unifence you may as well have an extra set of adjusting screws! Delta has none, says back ordered. These only cost me $6 which is what Delta wants for just a pair!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it rained while I was passed out…..

Matt, I just like going to auctions…..

Airhockey, Your generosity will leave everybody screwed…..


----------



## Airspeed

Boxorocks, I know, but who doesn't like getting screwed every now and again! Will this make me an adulterer? I hope so, I always wanted to be one of those!

I just thought of something, can this give me an STD? That's something I never wanted!


----------



## bandit571

What? Stripped Thread Disorder?


----------



## Airspeed

Need some advice, if this is the wrong place for this please remove it! 
The other night I got home from picking up a load of oak plywood, I got half of it unloaded and decided to take a break, I had a little lawn chair in my truck so I sat down and commenced to pouring a beer in my head. Right about then my wife pulled up, she couldn't see me but I could see her by looking under my truck, I noticed she was putting her panties on, she was supposed to be home before me but i called her to tell her I would be an hour late, she has been acting unusual all week, kinda cold and was late from work each night. She has also been chatting online with someone she claims is a girl. When I saw her putting her panties on in her car it startled me and I spilled my beer all over the beautiful oak plywood, do any of you know a good way to get beer stains out of oak plywood? This stuff is expensive!


----------



## woodcox

I was wondering who that was in the ball pit with marty. She left in such a hurry. Oh, the salinity in tears will bring up the Pabts.


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## DIYaholic

I love my smartphone….
Camera/Pictures….
Live weather radar….
CraigList at my fingertip….
LJs anytime, anywhere (when I have time)....
All the porn I want, err, internet surfing!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Evenin' folks.

Mrs Stumpy is going to get home from work soon. She works three days a week at a health place. She comes home very tired.

I'm going to ask her to make me an omelette.


----------



## scotsman9

I'd go for Chicken Parm. Stumpy, omelettes are easy, hey…go for the gold.
Let us know how hard she punches you.


----------



## wswartzwel

Tornado weather. I loves storms. they make me feel small, and Nature large.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
She may say NO and you'll just end up with….
egg on your face!!!


----------



## bandit571

Third T-Storm rumbling through right now!

I think the expression is: "A dirty night!"

So far, haven't lost any power, nothing knocked down. Nice light show outside. Sounds like a cannonade going on.

Town about 25 miles away had golf ball hail today. Nothing here yet,.....yet.


----------



## superdav721

Ham did the kitchen eat you?


----------



## Kreegan

OK anyone know the cheapest way to ship a cane that's about 36 inches long?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Cut it into small pieces….
If it fits, it ships!!!


----------



## bandit571

Tube? Walmart has tubes to use. So does the USPS.


----------



## JL7

Nice cane Rich…....and hilarious trailer story…....glad no one was maimed…..Let me know next time, I'll try to help out but make sure your homeowners policy is up to date…...I'm no spring chicken…

Not sure on the cheapest shipping….it's all getting spendy…...

How's everyone doing tonight??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, I got my omelette! Now I'm turning in early. I have a drum sander to finish up tomorrow… I hope.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Eddie….....good to hear the family time went well…..

My daughter will be stopping in this weekend…...that's a real treat these days…...amazing how quick they grow up and got there own stuff going on…..

Rex - chug that Ensure and carry on….hope your day went well….

Marty - WAY to much for the "MINI ME" cnc's…....


----------



## ssnvet

This ones for Airstream's viewing pleasure…










GM small blocks… you just can't kill 'em.

:^)


----------



## JL7

Bill - hope those twisters are missing you….....Years ago my brother and I drove though the Ozarks in an empty tool truck (like a bread truck)......and 8 twisters touched down that night…..I bet you remember the storm…..it was a crazy ride….


----------



## JL7

Matt - cool old Chevy for sure…..and forgot to mention yesterday, Airpot's got some cool old Chevy's for sure…..lots of work…....my brother restores old Ford trucks…..

There are some photos of one of his trucks here:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Squeeze all them storms out before they get here…..

Matt, '79???

Randy, WTF, How am I suppose to annoy you if you don't answer your phone???

Aerator, Sorry to hear about the plywood, I'll give ya 10 cents on the dollar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Screwed up all I could in the WoodShack today. Pizza and beer time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My day went well. Thanks for asking.
There real question is ….
Do you really care??? ;^)

Rex,
I would follow up Jeff's "Ensure" recommendation with a double shot of "5 hour Energy" or esspresso!!!

William,
I prefer NOT wearing hats also, but I do wear them to keep the dust & dirt out of my hair during "Fall & Spring Clean-Ups".

Bill,
I hope you, your family, house & all personal property stay unharmed & firmly planted on the ground!!!

The return to "fulltime" duty has my joints and muscles aching. They (& my brain) need some medicinal lubrication!!!

BRB….


----------



## JL7

Marty - looks like your convertible time may be in danger…....as Rich has been warning…..it's snowing here now and spose to get a bunch of the nasty wet stuff….....I've proclaimed that I'm not shoveling or snowblowing any more of this sh#t though this year…...will let you know how that pans out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Ham is gettin' pounded by some heavy storms up there…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - OF COURSE I CARE! If you're not around…..Marty starts looking for someone else to assault…....so in a weird way, we need you here Randy…....

Glad you had a good day! :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I've been south of the storms so far. They're suppose to roll thru during the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys can keep the snow. I'm enjoying the mid 70's…..


----------



## Airspeed

ssnvet, nice truck! I just sold my 87 K5 Blazer, almost the same body as your truck, front fenders were a little different. I loved that sucker, bought it with only 28,000 miles and took excellent care of it, when my second daughter got her license I let her use it to go to school, big mistake I would later find out. She left a DVD from her camera in the player and when I watched it I saw her doing some fancy hill climbing and a little mud bogging, I never imagined my sweet little cheerleader daughter would've into four wheeling! Small block Chevys do go on forever, the one in my 69 has never been touched, it still runs great, it leaks a little oil and one I was driving home from work and noticed no oil pressure, I was about 6 miles from home and said screw it, if it blows I get to buy a new engine and hit rod it up a little. Got home no problem, checked the oil an dust came off the dipstick. I filled it back up with oil and Ten years later its still running great.


----------



## Airspeed

Martini, I'm sure you know this but I didn't really spill beer on my plywood, it was a joke, my wife doesn't wear panties.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## wswartzwel

Tornadoes missed us… but hit north of us about 30 miles. One of the guys at the shop next to mine is a league pool player. He is always getting pool cue in the mail. They just wrap them in brown paper and mail them.. $600 cues… I would get a piece of PVC pipe or something to put that cane in. Looks nice in the pictures Rich.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## wswartzwel

Aircompressor… you are hilarious!


----------



## superdav721

Glad you dodged it Bill


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I keep my phone on vibrate, but don't answer it….
I just like the feeling it gives me!!!

I actually can't hear or feel my phone ring, while I'm on the mower or running equipment. There was no voicemail, so I figured it wasn't an emergency. It would take a while for me to respond to your location, if it were & you were trapped under your tractor!!! I'm guessing you were trying to sell me a CNC unit!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Not sell it to you, just rub it in…..


----------



## JL7

Bill…...good you are in the clear…..see ya later tornado…...YEAH!

Dave - did you have an old Cyclone in your past by any chance?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. Don't know squat about trucks, but they look good. 
We had snow here yesterday, but it was 8 above freezing today, so most of the yard is bare.
It looks the scene of a tennis ball massacre however, because it's covered with the yellow fuzz from the balls our dog has chewed up all winter long.

I went back to HD and got the right plywood. Hope hope hoping to get some shop time tomorrow.

Has Rex been around today?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Speedbump, I don't wear underwear, but most here care as much about that as they do about whether or not your wife wears panties.

Matt, I love the old one ton. Late seventies to early eighties? What year is it? Some of the later seventies models had a saginaw tranny in them with a granny low that was a ratio of about infinity to one and would pull the fires out of hell without touching the gas.

Jeff, your brother's Ford, in the photos on the other post, it looks like that engine is hooked to the dyno, so now you are obligated to tell me more about the engine.
About two years before my father died, I played supervisor for the build on his and my brother's 302 in a '79 Ford. I don't know how much horsepower that thing wound up making, never was dynoed. I do know that they clocked him in Louisiana doing 162 MPH. It took me and my brother to get up enough cash to bail him out.

Today's progress.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Dave-Cyclone??? He doesn't need one for galoot work, besides I don't think he could fit one in his shop!!!


----------



## ssnvet

It can't snow any more…. not allowed…. I just took the snow blower off the tractor and stored it for the summer.


----------



## superdav721

Yes, that was the badest car ever. Sitting still I could stick it in 4th gear and blow the tires off.


----------



## JL7

Too much…........I can't take much more…..

Sandra - great news on the plywood…..mission accomplished! My comment the other day about planning a BIG bench was the concept that after all the mis-cuts are made, you'll get the small bench you want…..It's part of the game…..hope you get some bench time soon…...

Haven't seen Rex today…....I'm sure he's chilling, these are the long days of the process…....

William - the engine details are in the post - at least that's all I know right now…...

Cool car Dave - got any of the old photos??

Randy - even galoot Dave has/had some cool stuff…..keep an open mind…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just went and looked. Sorry I missed that. I was a tad too eager to get back here and ask questions. Thanks.


----------



## JL7

Dave - my first car was a '68 Cougar with a 289…...it wasn't that bad a$$ but I sure thought I was…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was looking for something and read the beginning of my earlier post and realized that it sounds as if I'm being an ass to Speedbump.
Sorry speedbump. 
Let me rephrase.
Us married guys don't care if your wife is pantiless.
The rest of em don't care either as long as she's married.

All this of course is meant to be a joke,
But I don't seem to be good at jokes tonight.


----------



## wswartzwel

So I was sitting here thinking about what would happen if I made a drum sander….. and I began to wonder….

If Stumpy's drum sander launches lumber across the shop like a baseball pitching machine…. Will he edit that out of the video?


----------



## superdav721

No picks Jeff. There is a 10 to 12 year time in my life where there weren't many pictures. The hot rod days as a teenager and young man in my twenties.


----------



## JL7

Bill…....I can tell you firsthand, before I built the sled for my drum sander, I launched several boards at high speed….it takes out everything in it's path….I wouldn't go back there again…...


----------



## JL7

Got it Dave - somewhere I think I might have a picture of the old cougar, but not sure where??


----------



## JL7




----------



## Momcanfixit

I checked out the link you posted in your blog William - looks like the perfect marble machine for my guy. Thanks
I'll show it to him tomorrow and see if he's interested. He likes helping in the shop, but only when it's 'fun'.

And as for aireospeedwagon's wife's panties - no comment. But I cried about the coffee on plywood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I had a '69 cougar convertible with a 351W…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

MEAN PRANK….... tsk tsk tsk


----------



## DIYaholic

They should have shaken the box truck with a forklift!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Past my bedtime. Nighty night gentlemen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Take care, Sandra….
Bench time is coming!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting at the computer, sharpening a few plane iron. More of a touch up, really. Trying to hone an iron and watch this …....thread.

Thunder-bumpers have just about gone away.

Twas a lovely light show, though.

Bench time? Mine is still out in a pole barn, 20 miles away. need to truck it over here, sometime…


----------



## Kreegan

So weekend before last I managed to break the plastic adapter for my little bitty shop vac. I have all kinds of hose adapters and such, but of course none fit. Buying a new hose would cost as much as this vac did. Rockler didn't have the right adapter.

I was about to go buy a big Ridgid shop vac to replace it, when another flash of brilliant stupidity struck me. I have a lathe. I have a drill press and forstner bits. I have a box full of basswood. So I turned an adapter for my shop vac out of basswood. It works pretty good. Little bit of air leaks around it, but I don't care since I mainly use this as a blower anyways.


----------



## DIYaholic

andit,
My bench is a figment of my imagination….
I've yet to build one. Got 3 bench vises for it, but no place to put them!

Rich,
Now that is using the old noggin!!!


----------



## Airspeed

William, don't stress! I know you were kidding! I gots a sense of humor! I can take it! I'm glad I can come here and try to be as funny as you guys! Never seen a happier bunch of people on a forum, they're usually a bunch of stiff, cold people trying to out ego each other, it's refreshing to see so many people getting along! (Well, there was that one guy but he's gone!) 
I appreciate you guys making me feel so welcome, excuse me I need a tissue.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lady and Gentletwits, please let us all get on the same page with this tit in our midst from California. I have decided he shall be named Airhead, (after all he's in CA), may God bless him and all the sailors in him. Consider him launched.

Over the big chemo day, only got the after shot to have tomorrow. Hope to get back into the shop after that.

Yeah, it's storm time here too. Must remember to leave the shop doors open so I can have all the sawdust and dirt sucked out of it, but not with a Stumpy cyclone, a real one.


----------



## wswartzwel

air a stottle.. don't be getting all philosophical on us.


----------



## DIYaholic

AirWreck,
TISSUE…
I hardly even know you! Oh wait, that never stopped me before!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead you are a real natural on this thread, have a lot in common with William and Randy - verbal diarrhea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sir Rex,
Ain't that calling the kettle black!!!


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, do I have to have sailors "in" me? I think that might hurt! If i do can it be the one from the villiage people? I haven't even had a proctologist in me! (Just turned fifty, I better get on that! I don't want to die a virgin) thanks for the thought though!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yer know Randy, I have a great suggestion of what you can do with those 3 unmounted vices. The large throat one for your head reduction and the 2 miniature ones to take up the slack on your balls. lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Airspeed,
I just turned the BIG 50, in October. You can have my proctology appointment!!! Now you said you liked "Two Fingers", or was that tequila???


----------



## Airspeed

I will take two fingers OF tequila! I turned fifty in December, I promised my kids of go in for a probing, I was putting it off for years in the hopes the digital examination would become antiquated by now, for Gods sake we can send a man to the moon but we still have to have a finger stuffed up out butts! What a sad statement that makes for man kind! With my luck it will be One finger for a man, a giant thumb for Airspeed!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, seriously @ 50 you should get your prostate checked every year - very important. Also you are at the age when a general physical each year is a really good idea. Treat your body with respect.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What's with this 2 fingers jive, mine asks me what hand to use, not fingers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I like mounting my *vices*, as often as possible…..
It's just that my vice….
is pretty women!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break…..


----------



## Kreegan

I only turned 39 in Feb and I got a physical, complete with the old "turn your head and cough" and "bend over and spread your cheeks." Hmm, mebbe that was a trip to Red Robin instead…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How's this Randy?


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, thanks for the encouragement! I actually should have done it long ago, my bio father died of prostate cancer. I am actually going in very soon. As for the rest of my health I go to the doc each month for pain management, they check me out pretty good each month including a bi monthly EKG. Thanks again for the suggestion! Hey, maybe I can get the event on video! I bet you guys would pay to see that!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening Rex.
I have diarrhea of the mouth, but Randy has the added deficiency of constipation of the mind.

Speed bump, we're stiff and cold around here too.
Most of us are stiff in the mornings (bones people, bones!)
And some of us are cold most of the year because of their locales.

I'm burning up.
It's still in the seventies here, but humid as hell right now.
I have the door open.
I'm trying to wait as long as I can this year before I kick on the central air.
I'm not ready for the high bills that come along with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone mentioned tequila.
Jose Quervo is my best friend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seriously guys, after 40, a yearly physical is necessary. I had one each year from 50 and later I let the last one go to 15 months and found my PSA was 54 and I had prostate cancer. A normal PSA ready is 4 or less, so mine got out of hand in just 15 months, so the best thing I can suggest is to have a blood test for PSA reading at least twice a year. Small price for an effective warning and timely treatment.


----------



## wswartzwel

+1

Getting old isn't like I thought it would be.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

over a 150 post uall been doing some jabbering ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This fingers up the butt talk is scaring me.
The last time they done that to me that put me through a couple months of hell and worry.
I'm going to bed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, we had a lot of conversations about you, but they were written in invisible text


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HEEEEEEY Eddie.
BYYYYYYYE Eddie.

Sorry I can't talk.
Was just leaving.
Gotta get some shut eye.


----------



## Airspeed

Yep that's me too William! I hate the cold! I don't know why I live in the mountains, it's not horrifyingly cold but it did stay below 10f for three months this winter, pipes froze in my rental, one froze in my house, it just sucks to be cold! I don't have much of a cooling bill, it gets hot here, 90s + all summer but I can use a evaporative cooler as there's no humidity here, costs virtually nothing to run.


----------



## ssnvet

just watched "Limitless" movie about a guy who takes these brain enhancing pills and becomes a super thinker…. untill he runs out of them. Pretty interesting…. with a dorky ending…

Truck is a '78 motor is not original… it's a bit of an odd duck… a 307. Had an itty bitty carb in it that leaked and I just couldn't get the darn float valve to work right, so I (actually, my mechanic buddy) put a new intake manifold and a Rochester 4 barrel in it. The last summer I had to have him replace the cam. Now it's runnning very well. And yes…. it has the creeper gear trainy with a PTO for the hydrualic pump. It's in pretty rough shape, but gets the job done.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex good advise and i do that but not yearly but will do so now thanks my friend 
whos got the tokillya ill get the lime and salt


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
7 of 9 works for me!!!
Heck, I'll take 7 of any number!!!

William,
Are you isinuating…..
Suggesting…..
trying to say….
What do you mean???

AirTOOL,
I would prefer "play by play" from a color commentator, sans the video!!!

This geriatric guy must go change into my night time diaper…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i didnt mean to run everybody off ,i took a bath and everything


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I don't know what everyone fears about having a colonoscopy, the drugs they give you make you oblivious to feeling anything and you get to have a nice nurse hold your hand all the way through, well I'm almost sure it was my hand - the drugs make it all hazey. The only time I got nervous was when I saw the doc holding a large Panaflex wide screen telephoto lens.

I think mine was in Todd- Ayyy- Ohhhhh


----------



## Airspeed

Diyaholic, you wear those too? I don't feel so silly now! Sleep well all of you, off to dream of aliens and probing. I wonder if that's what those aliens are looking for when they probe their abductees? Maybe they're medical students from mars?


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
As William said…
Hi Eddie…
Bye Eddie…

Time for me to fly!!!

Good night & good riddence!!!


----------



## ssnvet

happy trails gents…. hitting the hay


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Airspeed DYI and William and ssnvet

Rex what have i missed ,looks like yall picked up some more misfits to fit the fit 
, hows shop time going Rex are are the treatments keeping you close to the AC

marty did you get the cnc from the auction


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## bandit571

I guess the night shift is here?

Got three irons all honed back to a razor's edge

Might go to youtube and watch a bit of Orianthi shredding guitars for Alice Cooper. You might like her doing Hendrix's "Foxy Lady" live. Breaking strings, no less. Hands moving almost too fast for the camera to see.

Off work tonight, work one more night this week, and off the weekend until next tuesday night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont know what i said to make everyone go ,im sorry it wasnt my fault it was Randy idea ,and William said it would work .till Jeff let the fuse it seemed like a a good idea.but then marty and those trains got in the way of the whole thing .but you didnt have to leave me alone here just dont make sense to me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

SPAM ALERT !!!*

Really bad strom here right now ,got to get off here to much lighting and thunder got to go check the weather


----------



## superdav721

Morning


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning.
Really sorry I missed the big colon-versation last night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Stump,

My Incra iBox arrived. Not quite ready to use it but I'm stoked.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been up for a while.
Caught up on The Walking Dead shows this morning.
Nothing like zombies to go with your coffee in the mornings.


----------



## superdav721

I am the walking dead till I find my coffee cup.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms was kinda whimpy last night. Slept right thru it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie wants a frame for her auction swing. Doesn't she realize I'm a very busy man???


----------



## wswartzwel

Do the majority of the folks here make their living in the woodworking industry? Retired? Hit the lotto?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most of us are just worthless bums…..


----------



## JL7

Here's how we protest in Minnesota…....










It's going to be one of those days…............


----------



## Airspeed

That's me, a worthless bum! I made a deal with my wife, I worked the first 30 years, she works the second 30. She was a sucker and fell for it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

May have to do a drive by on an auction house today. They are showing a few older Crapsman pieces. They might actually have something of interest…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning still raining and lighting and thunder , Dave and Williams think its heading your way should be about out of gas by then


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airbum, Bring that teardrop over here and we'll build a 1912 Ford delivery to pull it around with. That'll be my ultimate build. Building an all wooden body…..


----------



## Airspeed

Boxboy, I'll do that but you're 2,250 miles away, that's going to take about $600 worth of fuel, send me your credit card and I'll hit the road! I'll need food, lodging and cash to go to see the worlds largest ball of diapers and the mysterious caverns of used toilet paper on the way. Can't have a road trip without seeing these incredible monuments!


----------



## Airspeed

Boxofcereal, is that swing your design? Haven't see one like that before.


----------



## Kreegan

Apparently today is everyone else at work bitch to Rich day. I wish someone had put that on my calendar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Meanwhile, in the Republic …....
Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and Airhead.

COLD here today, may have to put clothes on. Got to go for my chemo day after shot and ponding what that may bring.
If I can get back to the shop sometime later, I'll just pick up where I left off with the refurb work. Still longing to actually making another project. Got to start small, simple and with least amount of effort while switching off my "go, go go hyperactive brain" in order that I won't try anything too much, like I always do.

Hope everyone has a great happy, productive and careful day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich it was your turn .if it was on the calender you would have take off


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Rich and while they are at it, where's my bloody gum !!!!


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, sorry to get personal but what type of cancer are you doing battle with? Just tell me to go to hell if I am being intrusive!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty as airhead said that a diffrent design swing Debbie picked up when you fix it up i would love to see some pics and try to build one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, S4 prostate. If you go back along the threads, you'll find I tell all because I feel it may help others who are too shy to say anything about their health problems. I believe if you are open about all these health issues, your LJ buddies know what to expect from you and believe it or not it helps making yourself feel better because you have got it off your chest with friends.
Having cancer is one thing, but dealing with the chemo and associated drugs is another which is really difficult.
Ask whatever you want, if it helps you or others, then it pleases me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill Swartzwelder the only one on this thread making a living with wood working here is Ted ,the rest is just bums


----------



## Kreegan

Rex, I already paid $2500 in taxes this month, so you oughta get your gum check soon.

Airspeed, he gots the ass cancer.


----------



## Kreegan

Hmmm pretty sure I submitted a post a minute ago…


----------



## Kreegan

The hamsters powering LJs must have taken a union break.


----------



## Airspeed

A couple weeks ago my wife came down to visit me in my cavern, she had in her hand what she was calling tokens, she used to volunteer taking care of an elderly man who would give her an old coin each visit, she amassed a nice collection of Morgan silver dollars. Anyway, she told me she wished she hadn't thrown away the rest of the "tokens" he gave her because she thought it would be nice to give them to our grand daughter. I took a look at these "tokens" and instantly recognized them as $20 gold pieces. She had three left, she's says she threw away "several"! Just a few minutes ago she handed me another one and two foreign gold coins she found on the closet floor, I'll be ripping her closet apart today! I hate to think about the "several" she threw away, she won't tell me what her idea of several is. I want to throw up.


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, thanks for being so open about your cancer, I gaurantee you have inspired me to get a probing! I'm making an appointment today. I do have one question, can I go to my local doctor or do I need to see a proc doc? My father died of prostate cancer, it was 20 years ago before people got a regular exam, I don't know a lot about him as I'm a bastard child! Keep fighting an kick that cancers ass! (See what I did there? Ass, prostate,haha? Okay it sucked)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, See my openness has you concerned about getting tested, so I am pleased about that.
You'll probably need to visit your doc so that he can schedule bloodwork for testing - just withdraw some blood samples from you arm. This will give him (and you) a benchmark of different levels, good or bad, and if your PSA reading is above 4, then he'll likely send you to a urologist and have a scan done.

I'll PM you with other info and things.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, They don't "probe" you for for prostate cancer cancer unless you have have a higher than normal PSA test readings, have peeing issues and a scan shows possible infection. Only then will they put up a probe (covered in a "rubber" no less) which can nip out samples of the areas for analysis. Yep, that one is not pleasant, and you feel the nips. They only do this is after tests and readings suggests further investigation, so any probe needed is a lot further down the road, and it can tell if anything found is benign or not.

Don't be afraid of any of this, if it's needed, get on with it fast.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks roger! I'll check it out! I have an appointment on the 15th, your plan worked! Keep spreading the word!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, well my good deed for the day with your health issue has made my day, real happy that people listen and get the real story.


----------



## DamnYankee

Greased Lightning!!!


----------



## DS

Tax man says I only owe an additional 300 this year. I must be getting used to paying more.
Still making payments on last years bill. <sigh>

Just happy to support Rex in his hour of need. <sigh>
;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airtight, Not my design but I can put my name on it if you like…..

BTW, I'm gettin' a probing on the 15th too. The IRS is doin' mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I see you got some hail damage on that thing, that sucks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Left over pizza dipped in salsa con queso and a ginger ale to wash it down…..

eddie, It's a simple build on the swing frame. I can throw together a drawing if you want. You'll have to figure out the canvas for the seat…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Marty ill pm you on the swing ,right now im benched and chaired out but i do want to try that swing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William a lady came and got a couple chairs and saw your clock said she wanted it when she gets her tax return if she follows up ill sent it to ya and we'll put up another one ,but i dont know her ,she seemed to relly be interested on it


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Rex, stage 4 prostate cancer can mean a lot of things. Has it spread to distant lymph nodes and organs or just nearby lymph nodes?

Of course we know something has spread to your face, but I don't think cancer can do that…

If that's too person, you can take Air's advice (post #35231) and tell him where to go.


----------



## ssnvet

Years ago, I had an oncologist as my primary care guy…. at the end of a physical he got out his rubber gloves and KY :^O

I said that I didn't think they did that as part of a physical until you hit 50 or something.

He responded that the only two reasons not do the "finger probe" were because either you didn't have a finger or you didn't have a @[email protected] :^(


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, the whole exercise about dealing with Prostate cancer where nodes are infected is trying to stop it infecting other nearby nodes and other nodes throughout the body - especially bones. My spreading so far is to nearby,, but not distant organs which is what the chemo and drugs works on, the side effects can be bad, and they change chemo concoctions frequently when the strain has found a way around.
As my Oncologist has told me, you won't die of Prostate cancer, but you will die with it, meaning that you can live with "contained" Prostate cancer, but if it spreads to organs and bone, you are history.

Vet, the finger routine is a crude way to feel if the gland is swollen or hardened in places, that's all.


----------



## superdav721

Aint knobody stikin nutun in my southern reagions


----------



## superdav721

Eddie its here thanks. Want it back?
I'm scared. Stumpy hold me


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yah, I know the 5 year survival rate for stage 4 is nearly 100%. But if it spreads to the bone and organs it drops quite a bit. Glad to hear you're a 100%er!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well sorry guys, I'll have to give you the finger as I now have to leave to go get my dreaded chemo after shot. *I may be a different person when I return*

Applause from the Gallery.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I have 2 nodes that have "leaked".


----------



## Gene01

Hey Yankee,
What's the story on that red thing?


----------



## Airspeed

Just mowed two of my lawns, I have four lawns and four lawn mowers, each is on another level of my property. First I had to clean up all winters dog poop, my wife and daughter always let them crap on my lawns so I have to go around scooping it up in my custom made poo pan and poo paddle. So far the two mowers I used today started right up! I hope the other two start! Four lawns suck!


----------



## bandit571

Afraid the mower I have to use, doesn't come with a motor. Can you say "Reel" pusher mower?

Been down in the Dungeon Shop. Working on some nasty stock









Laugh if you will, that ugly piece of Ash will soon be the side of a Laptop Writing Desk. I might have to pull a few nails, though









Found a way to make a beaded edge without dragging out that corded Router again









First, make one of these, and then get one of these









Clamp a straight edge to a piece of "Timber" and work your way backwards to form a "V" groove, then use a regular plane to bevel the outside edge.









Work night, tonight. Trip to Columbus in the morning after work. paperwork for my Army Retirement pay packet.


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Roger! Don't turn purple this time.


----------



## Airspeed

Bandit, that's a nice looking piece of ash! I couldn't handle a reel mower, I have one that I recently took apart, got two nice wheels with cast deco cast iron rims, a nice 2 foot chunk of 3/4" solid round stock, I'm going to use that for the sand muller I'm building for sand casting aluminum. All my mowers are self propelled, I couldn't now without it! My spine is that of a 187 year old block layer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anybody work with yellow birch before?? I was checking it out on the hardness scale and it's right in there with some maple and ash.

I'll be back on this evening - had a great day, and found a whole bunch of yellow birch and ash that the guy will sell me for $1.50/bf

The maple I wanted from a mill here would have been over 300. Not going to happen. I can get more yellow birch than I need from this guy for $150.

Any thoughts? It's supposed to be harder than paper or white birch.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene,
Theater is a "family event" in my household. My oldest daughter acts, my youngest does tech crew, my wife does costuming and I do set construction. The "red thing" is the car Greased Lightning. The "chasis" and the central body parts are made by me (everything except fenders essentially). The fenders are made of chicken wire, cheap/thin carpet pad, and basically paper machae (using wallpaper paste). What is not in the picture is the POS "skin". Greased Lightning originally shows up on stage as a POS/jalopy and during the song is transformed into the hot rod. As soon as the song is over it converts back to the POS/jalopy (kind like a dream sequence). So we made a "skin" that hangs on the hot rod that makes it look like do-do.

The school's mascot is the Spartans. So I made a Spartan head for the hood ornament and a "Spartan" name plate to attack to the side (like "Impala" or "F-50").

The car is also rigged with lights that flash with the music.


----------



## bandit571

With the size of my yards, I would go through a gallon of gas in…...a year with a powered mower. Besides, there are a couple teenagers still hanging around the house.

Might get to work on that desk this weekend….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Airhorn, I have 4 mowers and 1 lawn…..

Gotta put a lathe on the grocery list. The bearings are talkin'. I'm hoping to knock out this set of legs and spindles before it lays down. Not sure I'll make it…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## ssnvet

I have a lawn mower… but it is a stretch to call the cleared area around our house a lawn.

I've concluded that growing grass is one of the hardest tasks on the planet.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey everybody.
I'm alive.
Finished 24 days straight yesterday.
Being quiet and lazy today.
2300 posts since I was last on here.
No, I didn't read them.
Still waiting for spring so I can build a workbench.
It snowed again last night.
Sigh.
I really like the job, but I miss my wife and family.
Miss my dog too.

So save me some reading. Anything amazing been happening in the last few weeks?

Mike


----------



## Airspeed

Boxmuncher, four mowers for one lawn? You're my hero! Do you use them all at once, one on each foot and one in each hand? I've gave away two lathes last year, I had a big old 48" lathe, had a cast iron stand and was heavy as two Wallmart shoppers on welfare day. I loaned it to a guy who was building a sailboat, he wanted to turn his own mast. I have no idea what brand it was but it was a beauty! I bought it from a high school wood shop, apparently the safety police wouldn't allow high school kids to turn wood, I guess they were afraid the wood could blow up and hurt someone. Oddly enough not one kid had ever been hurt by it. Anyway the sailboat guy split town and took it with him! I gave away the other two thinking I still owned the big one, dumb assumption.
Sadly the local highschool has an idiot for a wood shop teacher, when I was selling hardwood he would come in once and awhile to buy lumber for the school, I asked him what type of hard wood he wanted and he proclaimed loudly "I want the good stuff, Pine!, I don't want any garbage like oak, these kids deserve better!". I tried to explain to him the Ponderosa Pine I sold was not "the good stuff" nor was it a hard wood and he acted like I was an idiot saying "don't you think I know what I'm talking about? After all I have a masters in education!" I sold him the Pine. He later brought in a project he built out of the pine thinking he was going to impress me, it was a little computer desk that looked like crap, loose nots, blotchy finish and he used 8 sinkers to hold it together! I was polite an all i could say was "interesting", I felt so sorry for those kids! I once tried to volunteer as a teachers aid but he didn't think I was qualified. I guess I need a masters to show kids how to use woodworking machines. I felt like such a failure!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' runs like Dave's Deere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be so hard on yourself Airjordan, Just stick with us and you'll be making crappy computer desks before you know it…..


----------



## ssnvet

We had a whole bank of lathes in Jr. High wood shop….

The rage was to turn little miniature baseball bats…. But I think somebody popped a kid in the noggin with one and they went on to ban them as weapons….

Shop teacher had a gimp arm, but he didn't put up with much. Had a paddle hanging on the wall and it was used with regularity (in a public school mind you). But you got to sign the paddle afterwards, so some kids acted up just to get their name on the paddle.

I can neither confirm, nor deny that anyone ever smoked in the finishing room…. but I will say that the ventilation was excellent :^)


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks boxingglove, I should have known I wasn't qualified as soon as the wood shop teacher educated me on hardwood ponderosa pine, I felt so humiliated! For me to assume I knew more than a guy half my age with a masters was ridiculous! The shame was crippling, I couldn't even walk into my shop for a year and even considered selling all my machines. I still get embarrassed knowing he probably went right to the school and blabbered to the metal shop teacher who can't weld, telling him what a fool I was! I don't know if I can even build a computer desk now, I don't own a gun that shoots 8 p green vinyl sinkers!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- I would buy all of it you can at that price. You can barely get box store utility pine for $1.50 bf!

Birch is a great wood, in my opinion. It's not super hard, but neither are a lot of domestic hardwoods used in furniture. I have a lot of soft maple, which I would compare to birch, and I love to work with it. Plus, birch looks a lot like maple when finished. I believe it can also be made to look like walnut. But I'm not a finishing guy.

Bottom line is, if I lived near you I would go buy it all before you could and then say na-na-na-boo-boo, which is American for "take off you knob, eh?"


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I love the "Air…" names! I hope you never run out!

*Everyone*- Drum sander is all but finished. The only problem is I don't have a link belt handy and I won't get a chance to buy one before filming wraps up tomorrow. So while you will get to see it mostly finished, you won't get to see it run on this weekend's episode. I think I'll work on the dust collection and do put a coat of varnish on it next week too and then next weekend show the finished product in action. But there WILL be an episode this weekend, and the drum sander WILL be in it. I stake Mike's stash on it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

You know what I hate? Buyer's remorse. I mean, back when I bought my 14" Rikon (which was BEFORE Randy bought his, I might add) I thought I was getting a great saw. And I do love it. But now they have the 18" saw on sale. Of course the price is $1050, which I wouldn't have paid anyway. But now I keep thinking, it was only a couple hundred dollars more, and look how much bigger it is! It's so easy to think "for a couple hundred I could have had that" now that the initial $800 is spent and you've recovered from the shock. But purchases don't work that way. You can't just give Woodcraft $200 and ask them to upgrade you.

But wouldn't it be nice if you could?


----------



## superdav721

Mike it is all good, the usual stuff. Rex is on his bad side of his treatment and we got a few new people.
Sandra is near you up there in that part of the world.
We got Bill
and the newest is
Airboat, airline, airforse, airhorn, airballon or air something.
Marty is working that one out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, My 18'' Bridgewood makes my 14'' Delta look like a benchtop model…..

What's happenin' Mikey???

Headin' to the auction now. Shhhhh, don't tell anybody…..


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy needs a "saw stretcher"...

anybody got one they can lend him… mines in the shop.


----------



## Kreegan

Good to hear from you, Mike. Glad things are going well. I understand the homesickness. Hopefully you can get back soon. If it's any consolation, it's snowed the last 2 days in Minnesota too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay baggs welcome home its just another day in paradise here ,another Canadian Sandra is here some where


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I'll bet you're (William, I didn't use your!) happy the 24 day stretch is behind you….
Do you have a 31 day stretch coming???

Stumpy,
Is that the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP* motor and *13" of Resaw* capacity???

Marty,
Is there a CNC at this auction???

AirFarce,
You don't need to feel inadequate about building a [email protected] computer desk, you can make…..
ANYTHING look [email protected]!!!

Jeff & Rich,
Na-na-na-boo-boo. GOT SNOW???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
If you are worn out on your projects, just ask AirHead for suggestions!!!

Bandit,
A reel mower is MUCH safer to operate….









& easier to relocate…


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
There was a tornado in your area….
Hope all is well!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy it was way off from us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good to know!

Just wondering IF I should pilage his (or your) shop!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

From WCBI-TV in Columbus, Miss - picture of the tornado in Noxubee County. This is large and violent!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank God it didnt hit yall seen some other footage it was a bad one strom blew thue here last nite knew it was packing some strong winds


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW!!!
That's more hot air than even Rex spews!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

I am sure it is soft and fluffy like a cloud.


----------



## DS

Everything you wanted to know about *AIR*-from A to Z;

-America
-Brush
-Conditioner
-Duct
-Evac
-Fare
-Gun
-Hockey
-Intake
-Jet
-Knife
-Line
-Mattress
-National Guard
-Ordinance
-Purifier
-Quality
-Rifle
-Show
-Time
-Up There
-Vent
-Wrench
-Xtreme
-Yacht
-Zone


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- No, That's the *18" Rikon*. I've had the *Rikon 10-325 14" BS* with a *1-1/2HP motor* and *13" of Resaw capacity* since before you got yours.

It's like a girlfriend in high school you thought was super hot, and after you dated her a while she still might be just as hot, but the new girl that you met in home room has a bigger re-saw capacity so you can't stop thinking about how you wish you would have saved all that money you spent on packs of gum and lunch room pizza on the first girl so you could use it as a down payment on the newer model, but you wonder if you could even afford the new girl because she has really expensive accessories and you think you might have to grease the walls just to get her into your shop, so you keep the girl you've got because you know that with sharper teeth and a new 4" hose attached to her rear she'll be good as new.

I think my metaphor ran off track for a minute, but I pulled it out at the end.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stumpy you are a mess ,the drum sander sounds like a winner too .its on my list of needed tools and they are costly to buy even a used one down here is very unlikely to find


----------



## JL7

*Randy….*.
A to Z? I don't think so…..
-bladder
-boat
-boob
-brakes
-mail
-pump
-raid
-sack
-shaft

ok, maybe not boob…..


----------



## wswartzwel

At some point your shop may have to be renamed White collar if you keep adding cool tools.


----------



## Gene01

Peek









Project pics


----------



## wswartzwel

When there are no more Air suffixes .. then we shift to speed prefixes.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee,
Thanks for the info. It sounds really neat. Has the production opened yet? Can you get any video?


----------



## JL7

Gene - very cool box…....that is one of a kind…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

one beautiful box Gene


----------



## JL7

Mike - great to hear from you…...good to hear you like the job….....hopefully the snow will stop someday…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie, William and Dave…...great job dodging the twisters…..maybe Bill gave you some pointers…...we don't need no stinkin' twisters here…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*, I'll tell you what. Start getting together your parts. When I finish the plans, I'll send them to you. you can build it and review it for me.

You need good used motor. 1/2 HP or larger is best if you plan on using course grits. 1750 RPM is preferred. Plus a link belt. (A regular V belt will work but be harder to install.)

You need one 3' piano hinge, a 3/4" steel rod, a 2" pulley and 2 sealed bearings that will go on that rod, as well as flanges to attach the bearings. (Not pillow blocks). And some various nuts and bolts.

A half sheet of the best plywood you can get. Cabinet grade birch is nice. Baltic birch is really nice, but way to expensive for my taste.

A little hardwood, some glue, screws, etc.

An 18" piece of 4" PVC. Schedule 40 is best. 30 will work.

And some drum sander paper rolls. I have some delta rolls I got online a while ago. Any brand will work. No hook and loop back. I am working with Rockler to find a good source.

ALSO- If you want to adapt the design to a 16" drum you can use regular 4'X6" sanding belts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet box, Gene!


----------



## JL7

Stumpy, are you going to incorporate a belt or some other way to carry the wood past the drum?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks ,will do stumpy .ill start getting together the parts ,just got 7 sheet of some plywood called white maple that a cabnit shop had ,that was ordered and the person didnt pick up and i got them for a song and a dance ,it ought to be a good looker at least


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i looked at your shop thats a nice drum sander you got ,and really like the cutting stations ,you got a lot in there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Suggestion: We might consider renaming Airwhatever to just plain old O2 - it's the lowest common denominator, and he's pretty low and as common as cat's $hit to boot.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…..you got a kick a$$ shop yourself…..... Did you get any of that Cherry by any chance?? And I meant the wood by the way…....

Hey Rex…...how do you really feel about it?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mike (Bags), great to hear from you, glad all is going well. 
Congratulations on you diplomacy "I really like the job, but I miss my wife and family.
Miss my dog too." by placing your wife and family before the dog. I'll have to think of doing that myself.


----------



## superdav721

Gene That is spectacular!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## StumpyNubs

*JL*- No powered feed. I designed this to be easy and fairly inexpensive to build, as well as light and compact. A power feed would have meant a huge increase in price for a second motor, shafts and bearings, an $80 belt, etc- and made it considerably larger. Fewer people would build one of that design even tough it would be handier.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene- Love the box. Those oysters turned out really cool. Good eye to see those! Looked like firewood to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

MIKE!!
Good to hear from you. Sad when a good Maritime boy has to go to Nosebleed Alberta to support the economy back home. This is for you:


----------



## JL7

Stumpy…..something to think about, you might want to add this as an optional element…..the sander is MUCH friendlier with a feed option…..I know this from personal experience…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had a neat day today. I was on my way home from from Sussex, an area I don't visit often. I thought to myself: "surely to G I can find some rough lumber around here." So being the good doobie I am, I safely pulled over and used my iphone to search for ads in the area.

I called one of the numbers and got an old guy who lived 5 minutes from where I was. Drove out to meet him. He cuts lumber to 'keep busy'. We walked through the mud to one of his outbuildings and had a great old chat about the ash and yellow birch he had. He walked past one stickered stack and pronounced it not dry enough yet. Then he brought me over to a pile of yellow birch. The boards are 10ft by 6", and two inches thick. He told me that the whole pile came from 2 trees. He had lots of ash, but told me the yellow birch would be harder, and not to confuse it with white birch.

I was madly doing the math in my head, and asked him how much he'd sell me a dozen boards for. He jotted a few things down, told me he'd sell it to me for $1.50 b/f. Then he asked me if I needed it today because his yard is to muddy to get the tractor in. I didn't need it right away, so he told me to call in a couple of weeks and he'd have it ready for me. A handshake and I told him my name -he said "same as the wife's, can't forget that one if I tried."

So I left there with a huge grin on my face. I love meeting people like that. Honest, hardworking, good sense of humour and I have more faith in him than any banker I've dealt with. And I got a damn good price on the wood.

I'd consider that a great day.


----------



## Bagtown

Rex, I could be in the diplomatic corp.

Jeff, that picture about sums it up.

Sandra, I love working with yellow birch. Stop talking about it and buy it.

Dave, glad the storm missed you this time.

Gene, that's a beauty. Looks like a lot of persnickety work.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, airboob???
Not really fair to get personal and drag Randy's girlfriend into the discussion like that.


----------



## ssnvet

catching a buzz from contact cement tonight…

laminating the new fence facings


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, drop some of that off in Sackville will you.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - that 8/4 Yellow Birch sounds great and will make a great bench top plus who knows what else…..great find!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I plan on loading my lumber racks to capacity. Stop by and pick some up on your way home.


----------



## JL7

Hey….Mikes back…...he came in to warm up I guess….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I want to share a part of my day with you guys. 
Some of you here would have been proud of me today.
I have SuperDave to thank for his helping me learn.

I had to drill some hole in my current project today, A LOT OF HOLES.
I was only half way though with the hole in one of two boards when I realized something.
The stooping I was having to do to get everything accurate was KILLING my back.
So I decided to stop everything and do something I'd been wanting to do for a while, raise my drill press so I can use it without stooping.
It was a perfect time to do it since my wife was spending the day in the shop with me and could help.
So I measured to see exactly how much higher I wanted it.
Then I had to even out some large cypress blocks I had to build it up.

Anyway, I was able to trim both sides with the table saw,
But then that left about three inches in the middle that I couldn't get too.
It was going to be too deep a piece to fit on my band saw.
So my wife says, "ok, what you gonna do now smartass".
Well honey, that's why Dave taught me to use hand planes.








Aint you proud Dave?!
I made shavings!








So I got my drill press up to a comfortable height for me to use without stooping.

I'm glad that turned out good.
Everything else today has been aggrevating.
Sometimes I have days where I spend way too much time looking for things.
Today, I would, for example, try to find my tape measure to use at the table saw while trying to cut a piece of wood.
Then I'd find it, get sidetracked, lay it down somewhere else, then forget where it was and have to look for it again.
This would happen four or five times. 
I'd finally make it to the table saw to do what I needed to do.
Then I hooked the tape onto my pants so I'd know where it was.
Can you believe that I forgot it was there and looked for it for fifteen minutes?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra, I told you to buy it earlier today. You may not have read the post, but that doesn't mean I don't deserve a case of Molsen for suggesting it!


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, thanks for the song.
All through middle school and high school I used to take my son to Mount Alison University on Sunday evenings where he had an hour long radio show that he hosted that focused on Canadian music. His opening theme song every Sunday for years was Stomping Tom's Bud the Spud.
Good memories.

Mi,e


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stump - I sealed the deal today with a handshake. Once the guy's 'yard' (aka road to his outbuilding) dries up some, I'll be back to get it. I really don't like beer, but if I were ever forced to drink it, Molson would be LAST on the list. Blech!

Mike - we saw Stompin' Tom in concert about 10 years ago. We had a blast. Now let's see if I can find Rita…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice job William!

Mike, I've decided that LJs are not ready for Rita…. I can't watch her videos without marvelling that she's still mobile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
If we can handle AirGuitar….
We can handle Rita!!!
I think…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great fix on the DP!!!
Although I'd have done it a bit different.
I'd of just shortened my legs!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William thats a tall drill press,like the storage too.good ideal .now you gata make a tall stool


----------



## superdav721

I am glad to see the shavings William. What a story.


----------



## superdav721

Everybody go see Genes box. He is at #13. We need a badge here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Slow. delays and eventually posts show up out of context order. Thought it was the meds at first …...Nahhhh.


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather gurus are calling for 1"-3" of snow….
thankfully in the mountains!!!
A slushy mess is called for the valley….
Rain ALL day tomorrow….
Very little work for me tomorrow!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene Box - Done


----------



## ssnvet

Nice riser William….

now just make sure you don't dork up your rotator cuff working the quill wheel :^o

If it aint one problem it's another…

I had to do a crash organization in the yard and barn last night to get things ship shape (i.e. locked up) b4 we take a trip next week, and I had to move a Buzz Box and a 7 HP motor I salvaged for use in a rotary phase converter some day… at ~80 lb. I was happy not to throw my back out.

Woke up at 4 a.m. howling from a pain like tennis elbow in my left arm…. ibuprofen to the rescue… but it still takes ~1/2 hr. to kick in…. Feeling it again right now actually… off to pop some pills.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex how you are ,thought you had treatment today ,could be the meds, you you need some of that medical pot


----------



## JL7

Looks good William…....get the shop working the way you want to work…...nice.


----------



## Bagtown

I saw Stomping Tom in Sackville, and in Glacé Bay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you go the "medicinal marijuana" route & need to purchase "on the street"....
I'll offer to test it for quality!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i havent got any of that cherry yet but im going to fist time i get some extra money, had some for a while but came up on some ply and got all he had ,needed them for bench seats and now a drum sander been needing a drum sander a while


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured you might get a kick out of that Dave.
Your help helped me with the wife today.
She thought I was licked.
She forgot that when you don't have the power tool for the job,
Break out the hand tools.
You taught me that.
Thanks.

Eddie, it is a tall drill press for most people.
For me though, it's easier for me to reach up to work the quill,
Than to have to stoop to see what I'm drilling.
My back don't like stooping too much.

Matt,
Hush about the rotator cuff.
Don't need nothing else going wrong.

Here is what I got done today on the marble machine.
Now I'm off to see Gene's box.


----------



## JL7

Eddie….you'll love the drum sander…..go for it!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i dont think they have it in Texas its illegal ,but its allover the place you can allways get it at least thats what i hear ,in Louisiana i dont think its legal either its everywhere i hear i dont know i dont smoke it one time i got the shingles and lost 40 pounds , smoked some to get hungry ate ever thing i saw lots of cheetos and chocklet milk


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've never tried that mess Eddie.
The way my back has been feeling lately though,
If it would help I'd smoke enough to be called Cheech or Chong.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, treat yourself to one.
I had my shot today and so far, so good. Don't need any weed, but I could murder a CFS.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William and Eddie, I too have never done drugs, but have been around people in the past who did do them a lot. I could make a fortune if I were ever to get into blackmail instead of email.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Is that your wreck???

Stumpy, Is that this weeks grocery list???

eddie, That's a great deal for singing and dancing…..

Nice oysters Gene…..

Sandra, Good to hear you got some wo… I ain't goin' there…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone said to me a while back that everyone's experimented with illegal drugs before.
I can honestly say that I am dang near forty and have never even tried anything that was not prescribed to me by the doctor.
When I was young and partied a lot,
I seen a good friend (don't know what he was taking, just that he was high) take a ten story plunge because he thought he could fly.
That was enough for me to know that anything stronger than tequila is too much for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did a drive by on the auction. Grabbed a Crapsman drill press table (NIB) cheap and ran with it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta ask though simply because I've never thought about it.
Does pot really help as much as they say for pain?
All I've ever seen people on it do was want to eat.
My fat ass don't need to eat more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's what I got done today…..

Air-ron, Are you paying attention? You gotta learn these things if you wanna impress that teacher…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I can't speak of the pain relief properties of….
Huh, wha…
Did you see?
Where wuz I???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- I don't think you understood. The Molson wasn't for you. It was for me. You have my address. I know because you provided my wardrobe for season 3.

Rex- Now that you adopted you new avatar I made the connection… THIS must be your baby picture!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice DP table. Do you have a DP???

You made a box….
Andy's are much nicer!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

And this is Rex as a teen…


----------



## superdav721

The use of marijuana for a few carefully selected medical conditions has generated heated discussion, pitting those who favour legalization against those who warn about the undesired consequences of wider availability. Absent from much of the debate so far, however, is scientific evidence to establish whether marijuana really works to relieve chronic pain; and if it does, whether it does so in a manner that is distinct from simply providing the well-known high that has made it a popular recreational but illicit drug. This edition of HealthWatch takes a closer look at the burden of chronic pain and a recent study that has received a great deal of attention.

What is neuropathic pain?

For the sake of differentiation, let's take a look at two main types of pain: non-neuropathic and neuropathic. Non-neuropathic pain is more common and is caused by such things as bumps, bruises, sprains, fractures and inflammation caused by arthritis.

Neuropathic pain, on the other hand, is the result of injury or abnormal signals coming from the peripheral nervous system -that is, the nerves outside of the brain or spinal cord. Neuropathic pain can occur as the result of such conditions as shingles, cancer, phantom limb pain, the phenomenon known as entrapment neuropathy -in which a nerve is pinched (as occurs in carpal tunnel or chronic back pain syndromes) - and peripheral neuropathy, which is common among diabetics.

The symptoms of neuropathic pain include a constant gnawing pain, as well as a shooting and burning sensation, or tingling and numbness. No matter how you describe it, its effects can be debilitating, causing tremendous physical and emotional suffering and loss of quality of life. Not surprisingly, patients who suffer from neuropathic pain experience high rates of depression and insomnia. Neuropathic pain is frequently chronic, sometimes lasting months or even years. While complete cures are unlikely, it can be controlled with the proper treatment.

How might THC work?

The substance known as tetrahydrocannabinol (or THC), which was the subject of the study we are looking at, belongs to the family of compounds known as cannabinoids, which are closely related to pain-relieving molecules released by our own bodies. THC is the cannabinoid extracted from the Cannabis sativa (hemp) plant commonly known as marijuana, or pot.

The medical use of cannabis or marijuana is not new. Cannabis sativa has been used to treat pain since the third millennium BC. Between 10 and 15 per cent of patients with chronic pain caused by a variety of conditions, including multiple sclerosis, currently smoke cannabis for its seemingly helpful effects.

The study

Ware MA, Wang T, Shapiro S, et al. Smoked cannabis for chronic neuropathic pain: a randomized controlled trial. CMAJ, August 30, 2010. DOI:10.1503/cmaj. 091414.

What was unique and important about this study?

Investigators at McGill University undertook a remarkable challenge in conducting this study. In addition to dealing with the enormous regulatory hurdles to performing research on cannabis, the team needed to develop a true placebo, or pretend cannabis, that would be indistinguishable from the real McCoy to determine the exact effects of the THC without a psychological effect. The study tested four potencies ranging from the zero per cent placebo dose to a 10 per cent THC concentration.

The researchers managed to recruit 23 neuropathic pain patients who were suffering from pain arising from an earlier injury or a surgical procedure. They were randomly assigned to the four dosing regimens and took a single inhalation of the smokable capsules provided to them containing the active ingredient or placebo, three times a day for two separate five-day periods.

Of key interest to the researchers was whether there would be a reduction in the severity of the pain that the subjects experienced. However, the researchers also measured other parameters: levels of anxiety, depression and the ability to sleep restfully. The investigators also wanted to know whether subjects experienced a high from the test drug.

What did the study show?

*The highest potency of THC reduced the level of pain by a modest amount, while the weaker preparations had only marginal effects*. In addition, the higher levels of THC improved the subjects' ability to fall asleep and led them to report a more restful night. There was no apparent effect on overall mood, nor any evidence of this small exposure to cannabis leading to a perceived high.


----------



## DIYaholic

That was NOT my mishap with the mower….
I'd a gone over a 6' wall, not a little 3' wall.
When I screw up…
I SCREW UP *BIG*!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Nice score on the DP table. Never saw one with the tilting option. That looks useful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thank you Dr. Dave. We will now take questions from the audience right after this smoke break…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty its got good looking feet on the case ,did you get the crapsman table i like that may do that to mine

William i dont think its good for pain releif some of the side effect is hunger the same as wine ,


----------



## Airspeed

K-Marty's not actually coming up with the "air" names himself, I've been secretly feeding them to him! I can't believe he's taking credit! Shocking! Got to go think up some new ones for him so I'm out for the night! You guys have a bitchen evening! Groovy!


----------



## superdav721

Thats Super Dav


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wonder if I can get another omelette tonight? Dare I try?


----------



## StumpyNubs

The dog just puked on the floor. I wonder if the other dog will clean it up?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I apply the same principal to the cat box. Cats gotta poop… dogs gotta eat…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I actually picture you as more of a quiche type of guy!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy the more i look at that DP table you are right that could be very handy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I ask you. what the heck do I really need with recreational drugs when I'm already bombed out on toxic legal drugs, I would be crazier than I am already, would you really want that?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Dr. Super Electric Dave.
That actually did answer my question and was some interesting reading.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I was just curious.
I thought someone could answer me.
Truth be known though, with some of the narcotic drugs I take now and the unwanted high they give me,
There is no way in hell I'd mess with something that is known to get people high.

Ya'll think I talk a lot now?
Come to my shop sometime when I've been having a real bad day and have taken more medicine than I'm used to.
That crap messes me up and I can talk and talk and talk and talk and talk.
Hell I'll talk so much that I get tired of listening to me.

No thank you on any of the illegal stuff.
Especially if it's any worse than the already prescribed legal stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can get it set up tomorrow and see how it works…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

"The symptoms of neuropathic pain include a constant gnawing pain, as well as a shooting and burning sensation, or tingling and numbness. No matter how you describe it, its effects can be debilitating, causing tremendous physical and emotional suffering and loss of quality of life. Not surprisingly, patients who suffer from neuropathic pain experience high rates of depression and insomnia. Neuropathic pain is frequently chronic, sometimes lasting months or even years. While complete cures are unlikely, it can be controlled with the proper treatment."

Yes, I can vouch for that! This is what I've been dealing with for the past 2 years. I can walk and function and look on some days like I'm 'normal' (bite your tongue Marty) but on a bad day, the thought of amputating my legs from the knees down is enticing…. And I don't get a whole lot of sleep, because both ulnar nerves are messed up as well, so my arms go dead unless I sleep with my arms straight. Anybody ever try to sleep with their arms straight? I'm sorry, but it's impossible.

Okay, I'm trying to stop the rant.

And William, I'm 44 and I've never tried any of that crap either. But I do know two people with MS who use it and they swear it's helpful to them, but I think it's for spasticity moreso than pain.

Okay, enough wallowing. Rex is busy getting poisoned this week and he's not whining.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Callin' it a night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and hello to arrowroot cookie!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I'm off to be as well. 
Enjoy the dog puke omelet Stumpy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You have some new competition in the "insane" story telling contest….
You may NEED some performance enhancements.
Just ask Lance Armstrong if it's worth the risk!!!

William,
Get a prescription for medicinal use & purchase from a "regu;ated" distributor….
The stuff on the street can be laced with bad chemicals!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

One of the toxic drugs in my chemo gives me neuropathic pain and affects my toes and feet bottoms, so like Sandra I have to take a counteracting or "not to make it worse" drug too.

I have a stash of Vicodin, because they prescribe it when they know I must get pain, but I have to be in very great pain before I will ever consider swallowing one, so I have plenty left over. I often relieve my commode's pain with some when they get old.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's not whining Sandra.
For some chronic pain sufferers it's a fact of life.
I know I sound like I'm whining sometimes,
But there are times that I have to just get things off my chest.
I know some of my friends understand this.
If you don't talk about it, things get worse, mentally.
I've seen times that I wished I would just stop breathing.
At least the pain would stop.

That is another part of that posted article that I knew all too well about.
Chronic pain often goes hand in hand with depression.
That is another problem all together too.
It's hard to get help with it.
That's why I try to talk to people other than my phychiatrist about it.
If I talk to him,
All he wants to do is up my phsyc meds. 
He doesn't understand that my mental problems are tied directly to my physical problems.
If I could only make him see that I don't need more meds,
I need more therapist time.
You see, the therapist helps me because she's paid to sit there and listen to my crap.
And that helps.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
No need to clean up the puke….
Magets & whatnot will eventually eat it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

With all that to think over,
I bid you all farewell.
I am off.
Goodnight.


----------



## ssnvet

Our dog has been caught with cat litter on his nose and really bad breath more than once :^o

I think a lot of the med. pot is for relief of nausea… such as is associated with cancer meds. We have it here in Maine, and from what I hear…. for the right price, some docs will prescribe it for a headache.

Fence facings are now laminated and flush trimmed… I found a nice board in my Mahogany stash to use for the top and have two legs of T-track (one blue and one silver… so much for color coordination).

That will have to wait a week or so… as we're takin' the kiddies to DC to see just exactly how a dysfunctional government doesn't work. Then we'll hit the Nat'l Archive and take a peek at that long forgotten document that was supposed to govern what these knuckle heads are supposed to be doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'll listen to your crap…
I'll PM you my account number!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Don't forget about the cherry blossoms….
Think they would notice a missing tree, as Eddie needs one!!!


----------



## Kreegan

The dentists have been giving me Vicodin for all my tooth crap, but I'd never taken more than 1 until last week when they drilled a hole in my jaw and stuck a titanium screw in it. I took 3 the day of and 1 each night for 2 nights. The last night I took it, I woke up the next morning dizzy as hell and nauseous. I still get lightheaded and woozy if I tilt my head far enough back. No more Vicodin unless I'm about to die.

As for pot, I'm the child of 2 lifelong potheads. I can't say anything about pain, but that ******************** robs you of any sort of ambition or sense of responsibility. We may not have always had money for food or to keep the electricity on, but you better believe there was money for weed.


----------



## Bagtown

Well having spent last summer addicted to dilodid, morphine, and percosets, I'll take a pass on the drugs too.


----------



## Airspeed

I just noticed there may be a few stoners here! Sinners! I used to smoke pot in high school, not during school but on weekends, never a big pot head. I stopped years ago, don't know why I guess it just went out of fashion. Anyway a year ago my doctor suggested that I try it to help me sleep, I have four seriously chewed up disc in my lumbar, all in a row, and two in my neck, the ones in my neck do a lot of pushing on my spinal cord and causes pain and numbness in my left arm, the ones in my lower back cause cause the same in my left leg and massive, chronic pain all the time, some times it gets so bad I litterally can't walk, talk or eat, going to the bathroom is a major event when it gets bad. I injured all these discs hauling a 700 lbs roll of carpet into my arttic, I had just finished converting it into our master bedroom. I had a rope and pulley system set up at the top of the stairs, I was pushing the end of the carpet and pulling on the rope when suddenly my arm slide inside the end of the roll, the roll slid down the stairs crushing my lower torso against the wall and twisted my upper almost 180 degrees, I could look down and see my butt. I freaked out and untwisted myself, I felt site but okay. I woke up about two am in excruciating pain and couldn't move my legs, it was terrifying, I thought for sure I was paralyzed. I moved around till I could get in a less painfull position and tried to calm down, after about a half hour I could just start to move my legs again. That morning I went to the doc and got an MRI, nothing but bad news. They sent me for a preop procedure called a discogram, this procedure sucks! With zero anesthesia the shove hollow tubes into each disc then shove a syringe inside that to inflate each disc in an attempt to narrow down the offending disc, in my case they were all contributing to the same symptoms. My surgeon said it would be very difficult to deal with all these consecutive discs and it was too risky to do anything. Saw four more surgeons only to get the same answer. I've been on every pain drug imaginable and many more drugs to deal with the side affects of each, I felt like crap all the time and I still hurt. I made them take me off all but three, Percocet for emergencies, methadone for constant pain and I just started taking Lyrica, I'm still in pain all the time but I feel mentally and physically better. I never sleep more than an hour at a time, I lay in one position and wake up hurting bad so I have to change positions. Since I started using the weed I've been able to sleep up to four hours most nights which is AWESOME! I was taking other meds for sleep but would be a zombie the next day, now I feel rested, I don't wake up feeling high as it wears off by the time I wake up, it's been a blessing! I can honestly say in my case it reduces my pain and helps me sleep better than any narcotics I've been on, I still take my meds during the day because I honestly don't care for the high, although right before I fall asleep I feel great. 
I felt a little strange telling my kids I was smoking pot, actually vaporizing, but they were very supportive. During the last year I've felt better than I have in a long time! The side affects from taking narcotics are horrible, I'm glad I don't have to take as much of that crap as I used to. I used to feel like people would look down on me if they found out I was using pot but after a year and feeling better than I have in ages I don't care. To not be constipated every day, to not feel like a zombie every day from taking narcotics all day is great. I would recommend anyone who suffers from chronic pain to at least try it before thinking of it as a horrible drug that only bums use, you may be pleasantly surprised. It's not for everyone and doesn't work on everyone but it should not be dismissed as a druggies drug. It beat the crap out of drugs made from another plant, opium poppies. It's funny when I have people say its horribly to use pot, that's what drug addicts use, they don't think about where Norco, Vicodin and morphine comes from!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Drugs - not medications are a personal choice of the individual who feels insecure or peer pressured into trying them or doing them. If you accept life like it is, then you have no extra need to become someone or something else. I look upon addicts as those who chose the path they find themselves on, but I'm always available to help genuine people to overcome their addictions and return to a wholesome and normal life.
If people genuinely need a drug to alleviate pain, then it should be given and strictly administered by professional medical authorities.


----------



## DIYaholic

AirBrakes,
All I can say is OUCH!
Glad you found something to help!!!
I don't actually smoke weed….
Cap'n-N-Coke, beer I'm in!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead.
If a doctor or surgeon who decides that pot would relieve a painful situation, then he should be able to write out a prescription for it and you get it from a pharmacy.


----------



## Gene01

William,
That DP mod is fantastic. Looks like it will be very handy. Nice job.
Hi Mike. 
Good to see you again. 
Sandra, 
$1.50 a BF???? YOU SUCK!!!! 
Rich, 
You weathered the storm OK. Good for you. 
I burned a good bit of weed a loong time ago. Never got high, hungry or sleepy. Waste of time and money, IMO. A good Scotch is much better. As to ambition…. Well, I never had a bunch of that, anyhow.

Knock on wood, I have no long term aches and pains. I sincerely feel for you guys and gals that have to endure that, though. At one time, the back and shoulder was giving me fits. The pain was bad and I would gladly have taken anything that anyone suggested. Physical therapy did the trick for me. I really wish it were as easy for you guys.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
To heck with prescriptions. Legalize it, regulate it, and TAX it.


----------



## superdav721

Grats on the badge Gene


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, I agree, I do have a prescription but at present pharmacies aren't allowed to carry it. There's too many people who use present laws just to get high, when I got my prescription I had to go to a doctor lisenced to do so, there were what I consider punk kids outside playing catch with a football, when they came into the office they were all hunched over pretending to have issues. One of them went in before me and came out angry because the doctor wouldn't give him a prescription. These are the ones who make it look bad for people who genuinely benifit from it. I don't consider myself a druggie, I'm actually against street drugs and think drugs like meth, heroin, cocaine, etc are disgusting, I've seen many of my highschool friends, people who had a future destroy their lives with meth, you couldn't pay me to put that crap in my body. I've also raised two kids that weren't mine because their parents were worthless meth addicts. The pot has not affected me negatively in the least, I'm not lazy, I have a lot of ambition and when I have less pain I'm act on my ambitions. At the same time I know people who smoke it all day, recreationally, they are lazy and have zero ambition. I also know people who are addicted to narcotics, which are incredibly bad for you and causes many deaths each year (even people who take them as prescribed) pot won't kill you, it's impossible to overdose on it and the side affects for those who don't sit around naked on it can be non existent. I haven't lost any intellect, my memory is actually better now than it has been in years because I'm rested and in less pain and able to actually absorb things going on around me. I appreciate and respect your opinion but I would hope you would understand that people who genuinely benifit from it should have acces to it. I won't get into the recreational aspects of this subject because it isn't what I use it for. It probably saved my life. As others have mentioned chronic pain is truly debilitating, physically and mentally. I've wished I could wack off my leg on many occasions, I've had dark depressing thoughts that come with the chronic pain. I wasn't there for my wife and kids. I am now and I am truly thankful my doctor suggested I try it. Thanks for reading and I hope you can appreciate my view just a little! Later everyone!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

double post


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

grads on the badge Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm headed to la-la-land….
Sleep that is….
perhaps work & alcohol induced sleep….
but not by Mary Jane!!!

NYTOL,
sleep well, pleasant dreams….
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all.

Gene, congrats on the badge. 
And I got my first 'you suck' comment. I'm touched..

Aeronaut - looks like you belong here in more ways than one. This place has been invaluable to me.

Quick story (or not so quick) kind of funny.
When my son turned seven, I was on my back in bed after a lumbar puncture led to the worst pain in my life.
If I stayed flat I could barely tolerate it. If I lifted my head, it was unbearable. This went on for two weeks, in and out of emerg.

Sooo while I had planned my son's party at a local bowling/party place I couldn't go.
I gave my husband his instructions. Over and over again I might add.
I told him to keep a good head count and not lose any of the guests.
I told him the parents with one child would come right into the center to check him out, and make sure all was okay, but the other parents would drop and run.
And DON'T FORGET the treat bags.
Off they went and I lay in bed feeling incredibly sorry for myself. Sniff sniff, they don't need me. Sniff sniff, life would go on without me. I'm a burden, etc etc.

When they got home, I called out to my son to ask if he had a good time. He said he had a great time.
I said, 'good, come show me your presents'. 
Dead silence, followed by a muttered "s**t" 
Hubby had left everything at the bowling place.

I guess they still need me 

AirJordan - I tried Lyrica, didn't like the effects, and for awhile I fought the idea of an antidepressant for pain. (seems stupid now) The best success I've had so far is with Nortriptyline at night and buproprion in the morning.
Both are types of anti-depressants that are used off-label for neuropathic pain.

Off to a half-day of my paying job.

Have a good one, all.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## scotsman9

Spicoli…LOL. Our age might be showing a bit. That movie was released 31 years ago.
Classic and best portrayed stoner next to the Dude.
!







!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all 
how do ya get those short clips to play like that got to learn that one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pour me one of those chocolate milk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Little crisp in the house this morning at 61*. Had to turn the furnace on. With only a high of 50 today, I may need to kick the heat on in the WoodShack…..


----------



## scotsman9

Eddie, it's a GIF image that was hot-linked into LJs.

Basically without "stealing bandwidth" you open a photo page in a place like photobucket.com. Find the image or create the GIF you want and upload it to your photo storage page. Then copy the link (photobucket will provide you an easy link copy menu) and then just insert the image into LJs.

You can take the link location directly from the site you found it on, this is "hotlinking" and it's generally frowned upon from my understanding.

It took me longer to explain this that it will take you to actually do it. It's pretty fun for forums like LJs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chance of frost tonight and fruit trees are in full bloom. Gonna have to deal with that later…..


----------



## scotsman9

All of my trees are covered in a nice light coat of Ice this morning. Although nothing is in bloom here in upstate NY. This winter is Dragging…

Morning Stumpy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Peaches are blooming in southern Indy. Apple, plums, and persimmons aren't yet…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Scotsman ill have to try that out


----------



## scotsman9

I have 2 apple trees on my land and they look sad covered in Ice. You're growing persimmons Marty? We might have to talk about shipping a little package north to me. Can't buy them anything close to the quality of fresh picked..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its even cold down here in louisiana this morning ,42 now must be the last bit of winter passing thur


----------



## boxcarmarty

My persimmons are still too young to produce. Possibly a couple more years. I have to go out and hunt them down since my in-laws sold their property with 2 nice trees on it…..


----------



## superdav721

Friday wooo wooo


----------



## StumpyNubs

A late frost killed all of my fruit tree blooms last year. Hoping for better this year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I just went outside to pee.
Yes, I'm a country bumpkin that goes outside to pee every morning that I'm able to walke.
I left my long sleeve shirt at the shop two days ago.
I may have to go get it.
It's cold out there.


----------



## scotsman9

Persimmons are the most underrated fruit, drizzle a little balsamic vinegar over a Persimmon loaded sald and tell me it's not the best thing ever by way of a salad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, If the trees are small enough, you can cover them up. If not, You have to go out and spray them down good with water before the sun comes up and burns them. Once the frost is melted off and the sun is up, they'll be ok…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Scot, I prefer mine in a pudding form with whiskey sauce drizzled over the top…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you spray your trees down in the morning, you wanna make sure you blow your lines out the day before or your hose will be froze when you turn it on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm seeing a lot of new faces, or names as it would be, around here lately.
Either we're becoming more acceptable somehow,
Or some others are decided they are as crazy as the rest of us.

A song lyric I was listening to yesterday reminded me of my Stumpy Saloon friends.
"Man ya'll done lost ya'll's mind.
So is everybody else,
We're just cutting in line"


----------



## scotsman9

Marty, I like your recipe better than mine…yes I will be trying this as soon as I can find Persimmons proper.

Morning William, I'm not as new as my profile suggests. Although still pretty new, I had to delete my original profile due to a security breach on one of my servers.
Long story short, I built a new profile 18 days ago.

I love this site and the Stumpmister is a family favorite now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Not just you in particular Scot.
We've had several new faces around here in the last week or so.
It's almost as if us misfits on this thread have become more acceptible.
It's a joke.
Not funny?
Nevermind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hear that Stumpy? You made prime time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, People just don't find you as repulsive as they use to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our rottweiler has turned into a poodle…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning outcasts & outlaws,

A nice mix of sleet & freezing rain is falling….
soon to be all rain!

I'm hoping for a half day at the work workshop today….
& at my pace that'll be equivalent of an hours work!!!

Rex,
I hope you are able to enjoy your day and not suffer the dreaded side effects to badly!!!

I'm off to go earn my share of greenbacks….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

"William, People just don't find you as repulsive as they use to"

Oh CRAP!
That means I'm not trying hard enough.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and Airhead.
Hooray, the shot has not has not done any nasty things to me (yet)?), so it looks like I get some shop time today.

It's nice to see the new faces around, just illustrates that our thread here is a welcome place for some real people who are not just WW lovers, but just regular guys and girls sharing their life daily experiences, and in essence, becoming members of a family of nice people. Personally I prefer this casual type of things from the LJ hard core members who just want to eat your brain and vanish.

It's a bit cold down here too this morning, but suppose to warm up to about 70 this afternoon, so just as soon as it get a bit warmer, I'm off to the shop.

Lots of talk yesterday about drugs, weed etc., very open and friendly.
As far as I am concerned, all that is a personal choice for different reasons, although I don't do any other drugs than prescribed, I am no prude and understand only too well how some relief can be had from something "different". I know that pain is there to inform you that something is wrong, and my take on that is to try to correct the problem instead of masking it, then the problem is still there and you are not tending to it's repair. That's just the way I think. When you are on chemo, you get infused with a drug cocktail containing many drugs that are bent on destroying things, so your body has to work overtime trying to repair the things the chemo drugs are attacking. It is a very complicated thing to explain fully, but in a nutshell, the chemo drugs attack everything, good or bad stuff and the body comes back and works hard to repair hopefully the good stuff, like white blood cells destroyed by the chemo. You are given other drugs to take to help counteract to chemo cocktail's ruthless adverse actions, to help the body's system recover and build back the immune system being destroyed. That is why chemo patients feel very tired and week a lot of the time, because their body and immune system needs all the horsepower it can get, so it temporarily shuts down things that are taking up repair energy, and that's usually YOU. There are many other aspects about cancer and chemo, it's a very complicated subject, the bottom line is that the treatment can knock you sideways at any time with no warning, so you just have to get on with life working around it, just like people do with other medical problems, you work around them.

OK, getting down from the soapbox for another coffee.

You all have a great day.


----------



## Airspeed

I have six or seven cherry plum trees and I want them to freeze! They're so messy if they don't, I'll have about three inches of plums on my lawn. Those suckers stick to your shoes and always end up in the house looking like little cat turds on the carpet. Oh, and good morning!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the congrats, guys. 
The only other "top" list I ever made was on the wall in the post office.
It was all a misunderstanding.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I remember seeing that list, just can't remember the number on your shirt.


----------



## Gene01

GOOD MORNING REX!!!!
It seems that those after effects are getting milder with each treatment. God, I hope that continues for you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Gene. I feel quite normal(??) today, well, as much as I can be, and am really looking forward to jousting in the shop today, nothing fantastic, just the same old refurbing. A step forward, none the least.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the new faces are coming from the link I put on the new website. More people are being exposed to our little corner of the world here. I see the thread views have broken 180,000. I believe we got more than 500 yesterday alone. But at least half of those were Randy coming back to peek at Rex's new avatar. If I know Randy, and I think we can all agree I do, that guy LOVES monkeys!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Rex- I think you should consider packing your prostate with sawdust to keep those nodes from leaking. An added bonus is it will keep you from leaking too, which means less toilet seat surprises for the ladies.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning.
Tea.
Sun is shining and I hear a rumour that the temp might bump above freezing.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Stumpy. I hope no one goes to jail. Exposing oneself to others is a crime, even if it is done in a little corner. 
I know… stupid blue laws, anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Geeze, these newbies sure have alot to say…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch menu today is grilled dogs and colby cheese on a bun…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*AUCTION ALERT for Rex…..*

Big stack of tubafores…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I may have to catch a nap before returning to work. Gonna have to wrestle the dog for the couch first. I think I can take him this time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm taking a much needed break from the drudgery of work & sitting down eating my nuclear waste food, Mountain Dew and a Little Debbie's Swiss Roll for my treat….

Sleet has been falling…
Temps hovering just above freezing….
A dreary day in all….

Anybody seen my monkey?
He went out for some smokes & brewskies and has not returned….


----------



## DamnYankee

150+ posts in under 24 hours!.....I'm beginning to wonder if any of you actually make anything in your shops or if you hold jobs (For randy's sake I said "hold jobs" and not "work").

Last night was opening night for Grease. Three more shows to go. This has been crunch week, meaning go from the day job to the school to not get home until after 11pm (that's get home, then there's make lunches, etc for the next day) all to get up a 5am and do it all again. I'm pooped.

Once I am "back to normal" I hope to FINALLY install the remainer of my shop drawers and build the Stumpy Nub's drill press table.


----------



## ssnvet

Rain, sleet, even ice for a while here…. had to put salt and sand on the steps at the office, after one of the sales guys almost bought the farm.

Packing tonight and then off to DC in the a.m.

Trying to stay positive…. my wife will be freaking out by 10 pm

Once the wheels are rollin' it doesn't matter any more, we make do with what we brought with us.

Going to stay with an old Navy buddy Saturday night…. it will be good to catch up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yankee - my daughter is in theatre also. We just made it through her school production of Cinderella, and now she's gearing up for Theatre New Brunswick's Littlest Mermaid. I know the late nights all too well.

Airhose- For those of us with short attention spans

and any stoners among us,

please

use paragraphs occasionally, or

spaces.

Not for grammatical reasons -

you tell a good story, but it's

hard to read sometimes.

Thank you.


----------



## Gene01

Very

good

suggestion,

Sandra.


----------



## Kreegan

I opened the crate for my new Grizzly G0462 lathe yesterday. I had to immediately retreat back into the house due to the overwhelming China stench. Seriously. I had to let the garage air out for over an hour before I could tolerate it. You can just feel the cancer growing when you smell that stuff. Like the stench of a dozen Harbor Freights in one 6 foot box.

The lathe looks pretty good. Couple of little dings. I haven't had a chance to turn it on yet though. It's still bolted to the bottom of the crate on my garage floor. I love that it came in a 1/4" plywood crate. I'll use that stuff for jigs and shop fixtures. I even manage to pull most of the brads holding it together. Only 1 cut too. I got a tetanus booster last year, so I'm good.

Today is my youngest brother's birthday. He's 23 today, 16 years younger than me. Still lives at home with mom and my aunt. He "goes to college" which means he takes 1 class a semester. No job. He does help take care of my aunt, who has a laundry list of health problems, so that's good. I sent his cane Fedex today. Snowing last few days delayed that. Still don't know why he wanted a cane.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks Sandra. Strange, I used paragraphs. I wonder if my phone is condensing the text? Lets see if this works. This sentence should be a new paragraph. That didn't work, lets try this! 
(Sample text) I have had a wart on my hand for over three years now, this wart has been burned off twice at by a doctor yet persists. I've tried every over the counter wart medicine to no avail! Two days ago I decided to freeze it off myself with some Freeze off crap, it says to apply it once so I decided to do it four times. I think it may have been executed as well as a one inch diameter area of once pristine skin and flesh. 
This should be a new paragraph. I tried a single space above and double spaces for this and the last paragraph. I think my phone condenses the text making it appear to be a horrible quagmire of continuous text! I hope this works or I've wasted the last two minutes of my life and wear on my thumb, I only have two thumbs and if this doesn't work I'm going to feel guilty wasting the cells I may have crushed tapping it against the screen. Well this is strange! I can't get it to show up as individual paragraphs. I'm fairly techno savy but this eludes me! Any ideas! 
Thanks Sandra for pointing this out, I didn't even pay attention to what I typed after I posted.


----------



## Airspeed

Do you guys and gals use your iPhone to comment? If so is there a trick to getting a paragraph to show up?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, maybe rollback to previous technologies like a computer, keyboard etc.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The trick is to use your phone for phone calls, a camera for taking pictures and a real computer system for text.


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, heck, then I would have to reach over to my left, move a couple of books, a big ole grizzly catalog, a Harbor Freight sales flyer, pick up the laptop, set down my sandwich, open the laptop, try to balance it on my lap and eat my sandwich at the same time! That's a lot of effort! Let me try triple spacing before I go to all that crazy work!

This should be a new paragraph. Please.

That worked but didn't give me any margine. I'll figure this out! I don't want to get all crazy and use my laptop!


----------



## Airspeed

Roger, man that's a lot to ask! That's funny because we all have so much easy and fast a access to almost any information on the planet, we don't have to wait for our film to be developed, we don't hardly have to leave the house for entertainment but when our computer takes an extra second or two to load a page we get impatient!

An iPhone is a phone, a camera and a real computer system. There's not a whole lot I can't do on mine (other than get a margin at the beginning of a paragraph!) that I can do on my laptops.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Wouldn't a previous technology for communication be…..
smoke signals….
semaphore….
Telegraph….
telegram….
???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Just wrapped up an entire day of filming. New episode will air this weekend as promised!*

Now I'm sitting back with some Black Velvet in my cold one (in tribute to Sandra, our neighbor to the north). I think I'll ask the missus for an omelette when she gets home…


----------



## DS

Airbus, LJ's removes extra spaces and any extra empty lines more than one. So, indents will never show.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did you hear the news? Jonathan Winters died today.

I thought he died years ago. Funny how that happens.

Wait a minute… maybe that was his plan. The final funny from a funny man.

RIP Johnny. I used to own your hilarious answering machine message tape. I wish answering machines still existed so I could listen to it one last time…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Waite a minute… Jonathan Winters looks a lot like Rex! Has anyone heard from Rex lately?...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Holy crapolie! Answering machines DO still exist!










$20 at Radio Shack!

Has anyone checked on Rex yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Holy crapolie- I just realized that RADIO SHACK still exists! Do people buy radios any more?

I feel like I'm talking to myself. Now I know how Randy feels.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cherry Coke and Black Velvet… not so good. Especially when it's sat open on the end table for three days.

Anyone have a Rex update?


----------



## DIYaholic

I sent my monkey to check on Rex….
Monkey said (in sign language, as everyone knows monkeys can't speak!) Rex was OK & bathing in Baileys!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

This picture would be SO MUCH FUNNIER if Rex was named "Kyle"...

...and if it didn't include Nazis…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I haven't heard from Randy in like 3 minutes. I hope he's ok!


----------



## DIYaholic

What did Hitler tie his shoes with???


----------



## DIYaholic

Little NAZIS!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We all know that NOBODY on this thread is really OK!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you can't laugh at a good Nazi joke, you're dead inside…am I right?


----------



## wswartzwel

Regarding new faces… I am here because of Stumpy.

I was sick last winter and vegging out on the couch flipping through woodworking shows with apple TV. I discovered Blue Collar Woodworking.. I watched every episode multiple times. Funny stuff. Anyhow another friend who's wife is a lumberjock sent me a link to the stool sample vid. anyhow after that I decided to see if there were more here like him. Looking forward to your sander unveiling Stumpy.


----------



## DIYaholic

You will NEVER be quite right!!!
or OK, for that matter!!!

Your signature line says new episodes are on Wednesdays??? I've been sitting at my laptop for the last three days waiting!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

Hitler was my nickname in high school. We moved from Chicago to a small town in north arkansas. everyone there was related and I was an outsider… a Yankee… and lots of other unkind names.. Since I had a German last name the kids called me Hitler.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Bill,
How's your day going???

Stumpy,
Will your sander remove razor stuble???


----------



## wswartzwel

Yeah… That Mere Mortal guy always has his vids up on time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill- Can I call you Swatrz? No need to answer, I'm gonna' do it anyway.

"I decided to see if there were more here like him"... Yup, there's a whole thread of morons like me. I won't tell you which thread it is, though…


----------



## superdav721

I got home and whipped this out in 30 minutes. I also acquired a large fuller that needed a handle.
*Insert joke here*




































Here are some shavings for you Bandit.









Made with these tools, 4 pieces of fire wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I hate Yankees….
The NY Yankees of MLB, of course!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm thinking 3 broken baseball bats would have been much easier!!! Thats some heavy metal there! What is it for? Besides keeping Stumpy in line…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Call me what you like.

I am partial to the cardinals Randy. Only sport I watch other than Motorcycle racing occasionally.


----------



## superdav721

The stump is for when you have made scroll work or something with a twist. Then you need to adjust it. You can hit it on the stump and it wont get marks like the anvil would place on the work piece.
The fuller is used after you have hammered a piece and need to get a flat face. Like the side of a hatchet or hammer. The smith holds the work piece and places the fuller on top. Another person hits the fuller with a sledge.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- That's one ugly table but it's nice to see you honoring me by using a "stump".

*Swartz*- Cardinals fan? Maybe someday you'll come to your senses and become a Tigers fan.


----------



## Airspeed

Super amazing incredible treasures found in my yard! Well not that amazing but cool. I needed to move a fence post over by my hot tub and while digging a new post hole I found these at the bottom. 









Who knows how long they've been there, more than 30 years because I've had the house that long! 
One has a claw so I'm sure it's a roofing axe, the other has an offset blade so I guess it's for edging timber.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is today's marble machine madness.

I want to see this in action when I come down Dave.
Does that mean I have to swing a sledge hammer?
Then in that case….....
Dave, I have no desire to see this in action when I come down.
Thanks for telling about it though. I would like to see it in a video.
I would have never guessed that. I would have guessed that was just some kind of antique sledge hammer.

Came back from Chip's place earlier.
he gave me a BEAUTIFUL walnut crotch piece.
Also, he is into showing me tools he's picked up now that I have to ask, "what is that?" 
He showed me one today that was used to set the depth of the flat tooth on the old two man hand saws.
I would have never in a million years guessed that one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Air*- You found those both in a single post hole? What are the chances of digging a 4 inch hole in the exact spot as those?

If you send them to me I promise to make sure they never get buried again!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Will*- You mean one of these?










Or one of these?


----------



## superdav721

NIce find Airstream. You guesses are correct. Most axes have a good bit of metal on the opposite side of the cutting edge. This is not for driving nails it is there for balance.
The second one can be worth a little bit.
It is bearded. That would be a description of the pointy bits of metal where the handle would be hung.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
Those axe heads are mine!!!

AirLines,
Thanks for finding them. I swear, the youth of yesteryear had no sense of responsibility. They said they were stolen!!!


----------



## Airspeed

Yes, they were stacked on top of each other about 20" down. I have two lots, side by side, I built a little garden deck area on the hilly lot. A house burned down half on the lot where my house sits and the one next door. I think the area where my hot tub sits must have had a shed on it, I've found all sorts of old tools while digging that area. I found another area not to far away that must have been where some guy hid his booze because I found about ten whiskey bottles buried there, one was half full of something that used to be whiskey, the bottle has "Katos whiskey" embossed in the glass. Another area was full of laundry type stuff, lots of glass Clorox and purex bleach bottles. I think the house burned down and they just let all this stuff get swallowed up by the ground, you can almost lay out the house with the stuff found.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Air*- I think you have stumbled upon an ancient Indian burial ground! The offset one is clearly a Mohican tomahawk. You will have to pay big money now to get the entire site excavated and every bit of dirt cataloged. If you send them to me, I promise nobody will ever hear of this!


----------



## Airspeed

I could almost use this one


----------



## StumpyNubs

I knew a guy who drank so much beer he used to dig big holes and bury the cans rather than face the shame of returning them to the store for the deposit. And that's saying something because we have a 10 cent can deposit here in Michigan!


----------



## Airspeed

Stump, there is actually an Indian reservation up and over the hill behind my house! Crap! I'm screwed!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Air*- Maybe you should just bury the evidence. 100 years from now somebody else will dig a post hole and find them, and it'll be HIS problem!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William has a new Marble Machine blog.* GO check it out!


----------



## Airspeed

#3! Must be my lucky day! To bad my wife wasn't home, I'd have her keep digging! If I tell her there a diamond ring down there maybe she'll dig me up a 40s unisaw!


----------



## Airspeed

!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/ml637l4


----------



## wswartzwel

those are air hammers


----------



## Airspeed

I don't think they're Indian, unless they had a lost iron age that man has forgotten. I have found a few arrow heads on my property and a friend found a burial ground on his. He did hide that, it was right where his shop was being built. They've torn entire houses down here when artifacts are found. That or the Indians would charge them some crazy fee to keep the property.


----------



## Airspeed

Bill "those are air hammers". No wonder they didn't have handles! That had me confused!


----------



## Airspeed

Bill, when you say it could be worth a bit, how much is a bit? I may have to keep on digging! It's funny because as I was digging I was hoping to stumble across a buried cache of gold!


----------



## wswartzwel

That was stumpy that said that… "1 bit.. 2 bits… six bits… a dollar" a bit is less than a buck


----------



## wswartzwel

digging up old stuff is interesting. I often wonder what people will do with all the old computers I buried so I wouldn't have to pay the fee at the landfill for electronic waste.


----------



## Airspeed

Whoops! Stumpy will lie and tell me they're worthless so I'll just give them to him! I may excavate a little more tomorrow, there's got to be more stuff down there or off to the side. Stump you're welcome to come dig all you want! There used to be a bank back there, no really! I'll show you where all the tellers would stand, each station was in a straight line along my property line, each about 6' apart! The vault was right where I'm putting a second fish pond, you can dig there as well!


----------



## wswartzwel

I sold a used car once… used to belong to a diamond smuggler… drove like it was loaded with something hidden in the door panels.


----------



## wswartzwel

What are some other good woodworking shows? that are on you tube. There was nothing worth watching on Cable so we had that shut off years ago.


----------



## superdav721

Legacy Forge Smithing from Ryan Buller on Vimeo.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## Kreegan

Steve Ramsey's Woodworking for Mere Mortals is great. I also like Alex Harris' This Woodworking channel. I don't know if you're into wood turning, but there are some good channels there if so. A lot of people like Mattias Wandel's Wood gears channel. I find his attitude offputting though.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

That aught to keep you busy for a few minutes.


----------



## wswartzwel

Yeah I like the british kid, and all of the old Norm vids. watched all ramseys stuff 2 or three times, as well as the ocala guy and the wood whisperer. gonna go hit daves suggestions


----------



## wswartzwel

der vern der shurn swedish chef with a grass roof…


----------



## superdav721

Bill not everything I watch is in english.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't keep up with you guys tonight.
I've been having a helluva time trying to find a replacement stock for an old J.C. Higgins bolt action shotgun for my Dad. It looks like I may have to just try my hand at making one.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## wswartzwel

Sagastua… looks like hard work


----------



## wswartzwel

this is a really good video Dave!! I like how they rub a charred piece of wood on a string for a chalk line.


----------



## wswartzwel

Thats a doweling jig!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, I need to figure out what to do with FREE wood! Actually it is free logs. My boss owns 300 acres of forest land, that I have access to. How do I properly store logs, prior to milling??? Anyone have a link?


----------



## ssnvet

Packed up and ready to go…. kiddies all tucked in bed… hopefully we'll get an early start and cross the GW by 1 and get to our destination in MD by supper time (that's really important to a guy like me :^)

You guys be nice to AirHead while I'm gone and please keep Randy out of trouble (if that's possible) and make sure Rex doesn't lose the lawn mower keys again. Dave needs to make some new horseshoes for William since stumpy stole his orthodics for use in his sanding contraption. And Sandra needs to make some drawers, so Stumpy doesn't have to ware a dress anymore.

I'm gonna go slap some sense into our nations political elite…. and if they don't wise up, you guys come down and we'll show them what the wrong side of the wood shed looks like.


----------



## superdav721

Be safe Matt


----------



## wswartzwel

Mine are laying on pieces of telephone poles to keep them off the ground and keep the bugs out of them. other than that I am not sure what elese to do to them before cutting to lumber


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the info, Bill!
I'm clueless about lumber, milling, woodworking….

Matt,
Safe travels!
Congress is busy debating "gun control"....
I don't think they will see a bat coming!!! JK


----------



## Kreegan

I bought a Ridgid shop vac today, and of course my son had to play with Dada's new toy. :-D


----------



## JL7

Evening all….....busy place around here again today…..just passing thru…...cool stump and big a$$ hammer looking thing Dave….....Air-ride got's axe heads everywhere…..kind of weird/cool all in one…..Marty's got new auction finds…..Rich is getting new toys each and every day of the week…....teach em young Rich…...

Gotta check out those video links later Dave…..

Hope everyone had a great week and don't forget to check out Davids post:


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I probably showed you most of those before.
Bill wanted something to watch.


----------



## JL7

Bill came to the right place…..Dave has links….!

Randy - I've always heard that you should saw those logs sooner that later….but ALWAYS seal the ends…..latex paint I think works….I'm working on a project now that shows what happens when you don't seal the ends…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie…....I've got this concert in the DVD player…....*great.*....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That's what I found after a nery quick internet search.

I think I have to work tomorrow…
I'll find out in the AM!

Just in case, I'm hitting the pillow.
That and my eyes won't stay open!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It doesn't matter if you've shown them before Dave, I still like them.
Actually, I'd been looking for the Jarvi Bench video for a while. I wanted to send the link to someone and couldn't for the life of me remember the name of it to find it.
Thanks.
Morning all. 
Checking the paper.
No auctions.
No yard sales.
No flea markets.
Nothing today.
Saturdays like this remind me to tell Marty that he sucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning William & Williamettes,

It ain't just Saturdays that remind me that Marty…..
Nevermind, I'll be nice!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Herding turtles!

So much ro on the road by 8


----------



## boxcarmarty

90 posts in 19 hours, REALLY???

Airport, I see DS got ya straightened out. BTW, in these parts, we call them sammiches out of respect for T-Rex…..

Wart, When I was passing thru Arkansas on my trip, I saw a bumper sticker on a parked car that read: "I Miss Chicago !" So, I broke the window, stole the radio, shot out two of the tires, added an Obama bumper sticker and left a note that read, "I hope this helps".....

Dave, You axe needs sharpened…..

Matt, Be safe on your travels…..

William, Got my auction picked out for today. Actually Debbie says we're going to this one….. AuctionZip=

Randy, You suck…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Boxer marks, Thanks for the confession I wondered who did that to my car. It helped, but I still can't get decent chinese food here.


----------



## JL7

Marty….go for the Star Wars Figurines….....can't lose…


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, that sounds like Marty….
DOLLS & "collectables"!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

Actually the move was a good one. We lived in a nice suburb… dad busted his ass… product of the depression, his dad died when he was a teenager and left him with a mortgage… he paid it off and bought his mom a home in PA. so she could be closer to her relatives. He was an electrician and ran big jobs The atomic accelerator in Argon IL. was one of the jobs he worked at. he also built race engines for hydroplanes and race cars. Built engines for Fred Lorenzen in his early years. Dad also had an Excavating business. when he turned 38 he retired and moved us to Ar. there was nothing where we moved to. He built our home and all the shop buildings. He started helping all the neighbors with auto repair and electrical work. I was always at his side learning. All of our building were made of Oak. I remember him cutting oak trees that two men could not reach around, and pushing them up ramps onto his Diamond T truck that he legnthened the frame on to convert it from a tractor trailer to a flat bed. (had a 58 caddilac block 4" bore and a crank from a different year with 4" stroke. roller cam caddy auto transmission with a 3 speed brownie behind that) with his John deere A model. we would take the logs to sawmill. No telling how much seasoned white oak is covering buildings there. anyhow I can pretty much fall a tree on a dime and have all kinds of other skills. plus the memories of being with my dad. Had we stayed in Chicago I would probably be stuck in some office today. So it was a good move,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grab your keys and a chainsaw, I got a half a dozen trees to drop up here…..


----------



## superdav721

Saturday hahahahahaahhaah
BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure what my day has in store for me….
Going now to pick up one of our work trucks from the mechanic shop.Hope the trailer lights will now work!

I'll type at all y'all later. Have fun, stay safe and harrass Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Here's some pointers on your workbench…..


----------



## bandit571

No work last night, nor any until Tuesday night! Woodsmithshop is on in about 10 minutes!

MIGHT, just might get some more done on a Vermont Lap Desk.

Randish, and Matrinio: You both are ' Special" ( as in a skit from SNL)

No hot air blowing around here today? Someone wake up the T-Rex! need it to warm the air up around here.

Found a town with ONE traffic light, one RR Crossing, and TEN Antique shops/thrift stores. Next weekend is Payday weekend, and the wife wants to go back through the town on her way to K Mart in the next town up the road.

Got to go and watch Woodsmith shop!


----------



## Airspeed

Find # 4, my post hole dig netted one more surprise this morning! It will be the last artifact to come our of this hole because the post goes in now. This little sucker is a magnet! Kinda cool and almost has me wanting to keep digging but I would have to remove all the flat lava rock that I positioned with great care as pavers. There's got to be gold down there but it ain't worth the pain it takes to dig more post holes!


----------



## wswartzwel

My compass just quit pointing north


----------



## superdav721

All the women in my house have a conspiracy against me. Anything that comes out of my mouth is wrong.


----------



## DamnYankee

KIAS - you need to get a metal detector and go a huntin'


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
Join the crowd.


----------



## wswartzwel

building a stand for my wood lathe. how high should a lathe be?


----------



## bandit571

Just escaped from the Dungeon!

Saw some UGLY boards down there

Fought back with a mallet, chisel, handsaw, and a few planes

Went from this









To a couple of these









Desk Project is started


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..cool old stories about the Diamond T, tractor and Oak trees…...the good old days…....

The spindle height on my lathe is 47"...but have no idea if that right or not? I'm 6' and it seems to work for me, but I'm kind of a turning hack…..so….


----------



## wswartzwel

I am only 5 '10 and have long arms… going to try 46" had to clean the rust off the lathe, and repainted it. Shop built thing… but it works pretty good. I have a new 1 hp motor for it. Hope that is enough to turn bowls.


----------



## Gene01

According to my 1/2 brother, this belonged to my father. It is made by"MARSHALL-WELLS" and has a patent date of "OCT 29 07" .
It doesn't look like it but I cleaned all the crud off it. Appears to have been chrome plated. 
Should I have it re-plated? Maybe have the blade re-blued" 
Is it worth it?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## wswartzwel

todays progress.


----------



## superdav721

Gene its nickle plated. I would de-rust it with your chosen method and paint it.
I dont know the worth. But its worth the world to you being your fathers.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Dave.
I'd leave it as is, except I don't want to fight the rust.


----------



## DIYaholic

To all the Minne-*********************************************,
MY NY Mets just beat the Minnesota Twins 4-2….
M - E - T - S… M - E - T - S… Mets - Mets - Mets….
Let's Go Mets!!!


----------



## JL7

*********************************************??

We let let ya win that one…......

Not that I was watchin'......but pretty sure we did…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Minne-solicitors….
Minne-sow-tons….
Minne-sew-toe-ians….

Na, ya didn't let us win….
ya just couldn't do anything about it!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Bill, you want the spindle on your lathe to sit at elbow height, so just measure that and build the stand appropriately.


----------



## Kreegan

Randy, you are aware that the Twins have sucked since the Kirby Puckett days right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
As long as MY NY Mets get the win…..
You believe what you NEED to!!!

I actually don't follow the American League….
As they don't play REAL baseball!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..we got a cooooool ball park tho (cost me dearly).........we got more snow and sleet coming, great for ball games…...

Now we have a Vikings stadium to pay for…........

I'm really happy about that…...


----------



## bandit571

Throwing in the towel tonight

I am soaked!

Being plane-ing down some VERY stubborn hickory, and it actually won?

Three finger have holes in them now, from the sharp corners of the boards

Went to split a 1×10 along an existing crack, using a big-assed framer chisel. Missed the chisel, found the web between the fingers and thumb on the way TO the chisel, blood blister looks nice….

Thinned one board from 1-1/8" down to 3/4" thick. Planed both faces, too. Went right down through a few empty nail holes. Board is for the back of the desk. Plywood will be the bottom.

One hole in the "social finger" got hit a second time. Time to call it a night. And, not a "Good" night, at that.

Randish: Wooden hinges? You want them? You make them, get the F busy, son.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sorry about the blood wrenching, err chiseling day in the shop! I'm sure things will be better tomorrow!

I've been quite busy watching "The Masters", my NY Mets and napping….
I don't have time to make wooden hinges!!!

Jeff,
Since YOU paid for the stadiums….
Do you get free admission???


----------



## JL7

Randy….back in the day, I was in "Purchasing"....and the free offers would come fast and furious…..Vikings tickets, Twins Tickets…...free lunch…...

There is no free lunch….

I quickly realized that I don't want to owe anybody anything…..so turned down most of that…...

I've been the part time IT guy tho for the last 12 years, and last year I got an email on the MN Wild (Hockey) tickets…...and at the bottom of the list was Roger Waters, The Wall…......I replied on that one…...

Months went by and then an email saying you got Roger Waters tickets in a Suite at the Excel Energy Center…....So yes…....I do…..


----------



## Kreegan

Jebus Randy, wassamatta you? Watching golf AND baseball? Those are the 2 most boring "sports" to watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
They both lend themselves well to napping!!!

For the record, I was watching both at the same time, while surfing the net & napping. That is multitasking!!!


----------



## Airspeed

JL7, awesome! I would love to have seen that show! Very very cool!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*SHOW'S ON SUCKAS!*

Go watch, be amazed, die happy.


----------



## JL7

Air-Freshener…...It was cool….....

This is a really cool link also….Roger Waters 121212…....it's 30 minutes but worth it…


----------



## gfadvm

Hey guys- Go over to the coffee lounge forum and help Shelly out with her wasp problem. The guys from the South should have some great suggestions!

Can ya tell I'm bored tonight?


----------



## wswartzwel

Hey Stumpy. On the intro to your show…. The first business on the left after crossing the covered bridge. Is that in Honor of your grandfather?


----------



## bandit571

Fight was a Draw! Fought with two planks of Hickory. Won the first "round"









with only a couple marks on my fingers. Hey, those planes will bite ya!

Round two; split apart a plank at the big old cracked area. Drove a framer chisel down the length, hitting the web betwen the thumb and fingers with the hammer at least once. Nice blood blister, now

Round two? A Draw.

Got the split area planed down flat, with a hole in a finger, again! going too fast, plane skips off the edge, and right back on it, with a finger in the way. Got the #$#@#$ board down to smooth plane status









And, Son-of-a- Beech! It got me again. Quitting time! Went up to find the box of bandaids for this old left hand









Then went back down to the Dungeon to put away the toys









Seems Igorski is remiss in his clean up duties









There is also a small "creek" running through the shop, right now. Might get some work out of a snow shovel, and dump all of this along the fence row? Hey, Compost happens, right?


----------



## Airspeed

"Look mommy there's an airplane up in the sky". I bought The Wall first on vinyl then cassette then CD and now I'm thinking of going back to vinyl. I wore out each format as I bought them. They would be a Hell of a show to see. I've only been to a few concerts, saw Sammy Hagar a couple times, Pat Travers, Fog Hat and even watched Jose Felisiano (spelling?) playing guitar around a camp fire on Huntington Beach when I was a kid but never got to see any really big shows. When I was a kid we owned a ranch and boarding stable that catered to wealthy pretentious horse people, we had Buck Owens and the Buckaroos play a couple party's there. Didn't care for Bucks music but he was entertaining. The good ole days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You need to work safely and carefully….
blood stains wood!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Great show as always, Stumpy. You best watch out for Mustache Mike. He's got you in his crosshairs.


----------



## Kreegan

It's just not a woodworking project if you didn't leave some blood on it somewhere. My worst woodworking accident to date was accidentally touching a jigsaw blade that was still moving. My finger was off the trigger and the blade was stopping, but not stopped. Tip of my left pinkie is still a bit chewed up looking.


----------



## Kreegan

Getting his tractor put together was pretty much the only productive thing I did today. He was kind of scared of it at first, but once he got used to it, he didn't want to stop playing with it. We had to force him back inside because he was getting cold. Still flurries today and didn't get out of the 30s.



















Since the garage needs to house his tractor now, plus my new lathe, the rest of my shop time today was devoted to rearranging things. I feel like Stumpy. I must rearrange once every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## wswartzwel

Air ball, I have been to lots of concerts… but the best Pink Floyd experience was at the local university Planetarium. we would get stoned and go in and they would play Floyd cranked up with a Lazer light show back in the early 80's. ZZ Top had the most energy… the Afterburner concert tour put Van Halen to shame. Triumph also put on a pretty good show. Styx wasn't bad either. Now days I would rather play a CD with headphones. All my vinyl is to noisy


----------



## DIYaholic

AirPocket,
I've seen a few concerts…..
Can't for the life of me remember which ones!
They were GREAT shows though (so I'm told)!!!

Bob Seger…
REO Speedwagon (x2)...
Jon Bon Jovi….
Def Leppard….
J. Giels….
Molley Hatchet….
Rod Stewart….
Marshall Tucker Band….
Twisted Sister….
Talking Heads….
Jimmy Buffett (x6)....
Patty Smyth….
Rick Derringer….
Carlos Santana….


----------



## Kreegan

I paid $3450 in personal estimated taxes yesterday, Roger. I expect to see a giant wad of bubble gum slapped under one of your new shop tables in your next set of pics. Normally I love my accountant, but not when he sends me to money I need to pay Unca Sam one business day before it's due.


----------



## superdav721

Randy handtools have this great skin piercing technology. When the cut starts the brain will let you know to stop pushing.


----------



## superdav721

I spent the day with failure after failure at the forge.
Lessons learned.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I filed my Federal Return earlier this week & my State Return today….
can you tell Rex he ain't gettin' no gum from me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm sorry for the frustration at the forge! But we do learn from our mistakes.
I should get a forge….
PLENTY of learnin' there!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You've been quiet today….
I'll assume that AirWick pissed you off & you are just avoiding us!!!


----------



## JL7

I remember the first time I heard a track from The Wall on the radio…..it was in the kitchen, I was in high school, it was early, school was called off, so the radio on top of the fridge was tuned to KQRS the local rock station and Another Brick in the Wall was playing…..
Never in my life would I have thought I would see Pink Floyd……(and by the way….Which ones Pink?)....and I was right…..but the Rogers Waters show is killer…
My first concert was the The Who in the late 70's……main floor, 7 rows back, had the stand on the seat of the folding chair for almost the whole show, just to see……..couldn't hear right for 3 days after…….


----------



## Airspeed

Bill and DIY, you're lists remind me of high school, used to listen to most those bands back then. I hope to see a few (if they're not dead) of those bands before I kick it. Funny, I actually have some Van Halen and Tom Petty tickets i never got to use, I bought them but didn't get to go to either, my youngest daughter had to have brain surgery the day I was to see Tom Petty and spinal surgery the day before Van Halen. She still owes me a couple concerts!


----------



## Airspeed

I hope I didn't piss Rex off? If so I apologize, I'm a pretty passive and non confrontational kind of guy. In fact I get voted nicest guy in every single super nice guy competition I enter! I really am a super awesome, generous, caring guy! No, really! I have even saved the life of a choking child and that of a dove that was victim of a cat attack! See! I'm really nice!


----------



## wswartzwel

Air Quality, I prefer Alan Parson to floyd. Though this floyd piece is one of my favorites


----------



## Airspeed

The first time I heard Alan Parsons was at a friends brothers house, this guy had a wall o speakers and some incredible electronics. We sat and listened to I Robot and it was awesome! I started collecting stereo equipment the next day!


----------



## JL7

Dave - your failures are all part of your success…..


----------



## DIYaholic

There are a few shows that I regret not seeing…

Led Zeppelin…
The Who…
Pink Floyd….
George Thorogood….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick 'how-do' tonight.

I'll have to watch Stumpy's video tomorrow.

Got some decent shop time in and finished the drawer boxes for my bench.


----------



## Airspeed

You guys and girls sleep well! I'm off to take the big nap. Nighty night!


----------



## superdav721

I used to listen to floyd all the time. 
Allen Parsons did a bit of engineering for floyd. I listened to them as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Pictures…
Or it didn't happen!!!

AirCargo,
.......................


----------



## bandit571

If it weren't for the fact that the plane was my best one I use, it would have gotten free flying lessons.

Millers Falls #9 is/was a premium plane, no chattering, see through shavings, the L-N of it's day. Tonight? A royal PITA!

Looks are misleading, somedays









Looks as harmless as Randy, don't it?

The irons weren't the items doing the damage to me fingers, it is that sharp 90 degree angle between the sole and the sides. A nice sharp corner of Hickory ain't no slouch either. Both will get ya!

Needto return to the old pole barn shop. Why hand cut dovetails, when i have a jig to do it? Have to reset it for 1/4" shanked bits, though. Both of the 1/2" shanked one are trashed.


----------



## wswartzwel

Air raid


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..shop time is good…... :^) The bench project is always the best….....

Got a bit of shop time myself today….

Here's a peek:










Gotta check out the Alan Parsons…...BRB


----------



## JL7

This is a cool link…...Ode to Levon Helm…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good nite all,

Sweet dreams of saw dust…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I am not pissed, just out of it for a little while, you all know why.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning nubbers

hang in there Rex we know why and we still love ya just the same,besides whos eles is going to keep us misfits straight

great tunes Jeff ,Dave and Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Got in late last night while fulfilling my auction addiction. Bought a Vermont American 8'' stack dado set for $27…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Bandit*- what would you take for that Miller #9?


----------



## Kreegan

Good morning, Nubbers! Snowed again last night. At this rate we'll be lucky to get 3 months off before it's winter again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Folks,
It is errand day….
laundry….
grocery shopping….
maybe a little shop time later….

Rex,
I know you ain't upset with anyone here. I was just trying to harrass (H)AirSpray!!!


----------



## superdav721

Morning. Its raining.


----------



## Gene01

Morning.
Day off.
Windy.


----------



## wswartzwel

"Here's a peek:"

Jeff, 
What is the joint called? was that done with a router?


----------



## JL7

Morning all….....

Bill….don't know what that's called? It's a variation of how Sam Maloof joins his chair parts together…...Someone called it a rabbet/dado joint but not sure?? You could use a router, but I used the old hammer and chisel for most of it. Did use the table saw to clean out the big chunks, but chisels for the rest.


----------



## JL7

Randy….looks like we're sending your Mets home packing…........I tried to warn you!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The good news for the Twins is that at least they won't get swept….
TODAY!!!


----------



## JL7

I agree!


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have three M-F planes. A #8 size, and a #9 size, along with a #900 V line one. Spent way to much time to get them tuned up and making paper-thin shavings. Like them so well, I sold all the stanley ones in those sizes. Last two will be leaving for Kodiak, AK monday morning.

I think my problem was going way to fast. Need to take a slower pace when doing these things.

Trying to decide on a corner joint to make for this lap desk. Have a decent router and a P-C Dovetail jig, but not the 1/2" shanked bit. No tablesaw to make finger joints. Maybe something I can saw out by hand???


----------



## Airspeed

I know this stuff isn't made of wood but I thought I'd show off some of my other skills! Next to wood I love aluminum, I made all the above items using a small foundry and sand casting. The little brake lever looking thing is a seat post remote drop lever, the cam clamps I made to mount the head light a cast for my mountain bike and the RF speedometer that mounts on my bars. The blue and red cylinders I anodized for my son inlaws street bikes, he mounts those to the frame in case he lays the bike down. I have been anodizing aluminum for a few years. If you guys ever need any aluminum anodized let me know! I can do small parts with a surface area of two square feet. I need a bigger rectifier to do larger stuff. I anodized all the above parts, the gold thing is an exhaust gaurd I anoed for my son inlaw. I built the foundry to cast the parts out of an old propane tank, it runs on propane and gets to about 2000F really fast! I lined the foundry with an insulating layer of sand, fire clay and styrofoam balls that evaporate on the first fireing, they leave thousands of little air bubbles to help insulate, the inside gets red hot while the outside is cool enought to touch.








This is a light I cast for my wife's mt bike.


----------



## DIYaholic

SpeedOmeter,
Nice work. Those look sweeeeeet!!!

Perhaps someday, within the next millenium, I'll get into some metal work….
Casting, machining, welding…...
I'll leave the forging to "Super Electric Dave" Osborne!!!


----------



## JL7

Those are really cool little gadgets…....nice work…...We were just talking about sand casting on this thread a few weeks ago…...did a couple back in the HS days…...I can still remember the smell….like burnt sand…..


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks DIY! You would be surprised how easy sand casting is! I used lost foam to cast all those parts, I cut out styrofoam in the general shape of what I want to make, set it in a box and fill the box with sand, there small sprues made of the styrofoam that I tape to the form I'm casting, they stick above the sand, I melt aluminum and pour it into the sprues, the molten aluminum melts the foam and takes its place. After it cools I sand it to smooth it out. The headlight heat sinks I cut on my tablesaw. There's not much you can't make, if you can cut styrofoam you can do it. I'm now getting into pattern casting, it's more presice and can be repeated over and over, I'm building a muller to mix the sand and oil, need a gear reduction box to finish it. Thanks!


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks JL7! I dig my new logo!


----------



## wswartzwel

Air Shox… tell me a little about your MTB. I ride a Santa Cruz XC carbon blur. On my way out the door now to do a road ride on my Specialized Roubaix Elite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dropped a fresh batch of box elder. Ya'll come and get ya some…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, You actually making something in today's show was different. Was that a stunt double???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to the shop to manufacture sawdust, or maybe the barn to cut the grass, or was it the couch to take a nap???


----------



## bandit571

To His Royal Stumpiness: a family portrait









The #8, the #9 ,and the #900 V Line planes.


----------



## bandit571

One for each of my heads?









HAT GLOAT!


----------



## wswartzwel

I have arthritis in my knees pretty bad. Riding bicycles makes me feel 30 years old again. Spent most of the winter on my butt. Now that spring is here time to get back in shape. Todays little ride.

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/2196736


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finally got the yard cleaned up now maybe some shop time finally


----------



## wswartzwel

I have those things living in my yard. Constantly making mud mounds for me to hit with the mower.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice spread eddie…..


----------



## superdav721

What the blank. Tell a feller your eatin dads. I would have left Willam at home. 
Had a fair day to day. There should be a post tomorrow. 
Evening gents and lady.


----------



## wswartzwel

Cajun food….. That reminds of a a guy I met from Louisiana years ago. I used to build and shoot traditional archery bows and arrows. I was at a tournament near grenada lake in MS. the guy camped next to me was a Cajun. He dug a hole, filled it with hot coals and a turtle. after we shot the tournament he dug it up and ate it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty, Hi….whatever!

Bandit, Nice family portrait & I have a hat just like yours!!!

Eddie, Nice family portrait & I have a hat just like yours, err good eats!!!

Bill, That's a cool little app for your phone!!! Does the wife know how to track you???

Dave, Did ja learn today….or did you not have any failures???

The doorbell rang….
NOT Avon….
It's DOMINOS!!!
Gotta go…..


----------



## wswartzwel

wife actually rides with me some. she's my best friend. I can't afford a mistress so she has to play that role too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i thought that was stumpy back there with that hat  wasnt me

Bill hogs are good cooked inthe ground too falls off the bone and are good

Dave i wish y'all were there this was kind of threw together on a moments notice do have a plan for a crawfish table with a hole cut out in the middle to trow the tail thur into a trash can, this one was a temp


----------



## Airspeed

Bill, I needed to get some cardio action but the only two things I can do without pain is swimming and riding a bike. I went and bought a mid level bike, a Haro Shift and over the next year bought new everything for it, Rock Shox forks, Race Face crank, Mavic rims, Crank Bros Joplin seat post, SRAM cassette, Avid Juicy hydraulic discs, SRAM X0 front and rear derails and a new rear shock but can't remember which one off the top of my head, I had to built a new upper mount to make it work. I needed this to ride super plush to protect my back. I took all the removed parts from my bike and built my wife a bike with it.

I ride every day in the spring, summer and fall, not much in the winter. I love to ride, I feel like a kid when I ride and I get a lot of great cardio exersize out of it. I spent my youth riding BMX and tried numerous time to beat Evil Kneivels record but I could only jump two cars. My wife rides with me a couple times a week, we pack a lunch, take a six pac or a bottle of wine if im feeing extra romantic! (im always romantic but sometimes you got to be EXTRA romantic!) and ride around a lake that's about three minutes from my house.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Did you say "Role Playing Games"??? We want pictures!!!


----------



## wswartzwel




----------



## Airspeed

I can't afford a mistress either so I have an imaginary girlfriend, Cythia. She's a Brazilian bikini model that looks a little like Adriana Lima. My wife totaly approves of her and says I can keep Cynthia as long as she doesn't get pregnant. She approves only because she gets to wear all Cynthia's clothes.


----------



## Airspeed

Jeez Bill! That photos a little risqué for a family forum! I hope the kids never walked in while you were doing that!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Do you two also dress up as Santa & Mrs. Claus, or Santa & Santa's "Little Helper"???


----------



## wswartzwel

well we involve the family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Your family ain't right!
I can suggest a "Family Counselor", as it is imperative you seek help….
teenagers are NOT suppossed to be smiling & having fun with their parents!!!


----------



## bandit571

Plane vs wood, the rematch!









And, not a drop of blood involved, either.

As for that board









Hard to believe that board came from an old rafter? Black spots are where old , cut nails USED to be.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- Yah, I relented after the complaints that I don't show enough woodworking. Of course now I am getting complaints that the show is too long. Can't please everyone.

*Bandit*- I have a near mint Millers Falls jack plane. I also have a beautiful early Stanley #5 (shown on this week's show). I don't know which I like better. Stanley gets all the credit, but Millers Falls made some sweet planes too.

I was going to offer you $500 for that #9, but since you don't want to sell, never mind.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just got a new Stanley Sweetheart low angle jack plane. It is beautiful! Super think iron, a really great adjuster, but I don't like the cherry handles. A Stanley without rosewood just feels wrong.










I'm trying to decide if I need their new #4…


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Masters" is going into the second playoff hole…..


----------



## bandit571

As for a Bailey #5









This one is a FrankenBailey. Parts scrounged into a usable Jack plane, with custom made Walnut "Grips".

The plane in the rematch picture is a Hibbards True Value #3, from the late 30s. Thick, tapered iron on it. I can even see myself in the edge. And, the back of it, too.

The "new" Stanleys? MEH! I stay with Vintage, meself. Lots of tuning on the new ones, machining not all that great. Could get a WindRiver V3 for about the same $$$$ and less tuning to do, too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy the show was good and MM is a good spin off too ,also like the tips part ,and that drum sander looks like it going to be handy as a shirt pocket ,been wanting to do cutting board and thats the way to go i would think


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, 17 minutes isn't a long show. You're gonna have every bit of that much in a commercial free PBS show…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And just for the record, I barely got a nap out in that 17 minutes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Adam Scott, an Aussie, won with a birdie on the second playoff hole….
It's a shame the clubs aren't made with a hickory shaft & wood anymore!
There, I tied in The Masters & wood!!!

Hope everyone is having/had a great day!!!


----------



## superdav721

What I like about the Miller is the floating cap, I think it makes it easer to micro adjust.
Stumpy the show is great. Don change a thing.
I get all that "can you make it like this" stuff as well.
I live in a house with 4 women. I know you cant make everyone happy.


----------



## Kreegan

Resorting your wood pile can be both bad and good. Bad cause it involves too much stooping and lifting. Good because you find wood you forgot you had, like 10" 6/4 walnut and some jatoba you don't remember buying.


----------



## Kreegan

Ditto…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Apparently it makes you jittery also….
& you end up double typing, or posting!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich i let all my cutoff and scrape pile up tull i cant see the floor ,then i pile em up in neat stacks and start over but sooner or later i have to burn or get rid of it and every time i do it seems like a day later im needing that piece of wood i got rid of ,its the wood doing it on purpose


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hows that grand baby doing ,stole your heart yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wood ditto


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i dont know why Louisiana dont have a pro baseball team its the top dog in collage and high schools ever bit a popular as football , i like the St. Louis Canrdaries then they moved saw them with my uncle when i was little at bush statum played Pittsburgh


----------



## wswartzwel

Stumpy,
Try to identify constructive criticism, and separate it from complaints. Ignore comments that are not productive… worrying about trying to please everyone will distract you from being you. Look back at your early episodes for refreshers once in awhile.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- NICE mess of mud bugs! Wish I was there!


----------



## Airspeed

Last time I had crawdads we went scuba diving in a local river, caught a hundred or so. Between dives we had a guy on shore who knew nothing of cooking them, he said he knew but when we surfaced from our last dive we found he was simmering the poor things! They were in a pot of hot water, not hot enough to cook them, just hot enough so they could feel the pain! You could almost hear the poor suckers screaming in horrible agony!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents, and you too Randy

I got to spend all afternoon in my shop today. Yippee Kay-ay (or however that's spelled.) I managed to get the drawer boxes for under my bench just about done.

They're made of 3/4" plywood. Edges are mitered with splines. I cut the trim for the fronts of the boxes from birch leftover from the bench base.

The fit under the table was a bit tight, so I got out my Stanley #5, which I had sharpened but not really used yet.
Lo and behold it worked great. Just a wee bit of sanding and prettying things up, a coat or two of wipe on poly and that stage of the build will be done. I still hate mitered corners, but I'm getting better.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie grandyoungum is fine. Cries a bit to much but that is what headphones are for.
Randy I did learn a bit today I brazed a plane with some high dollar silver braze. It worked out great. There will be a post tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the picture, you can see that the trim doesn't sit flush with the top. I cut that piece of trim too narrow, but it sits under the bench, so won't really be seen.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for askin Eddie


----------



## Airspeed

Looks good Sandra! Plywood can be tough to get a good miter on, specially when they're long ones. You did a great job! It's nice to have a project like that to practice on. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - I've never had crawfish, but if you replaced those with lobster, it would be a carbon copy or how we have seafood. Of course not in April. It snowed again this weekend.

Hi Dave.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Aaron. 
The plywood wasn't too bad, but the trim was a pain in the neck. 
Neat aluminum work by the way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like I landed between the evening shift and the night shift.

Had a great day, but may have overdone it a wee bit. Off to bed.

G'night all.


----------



## Airspeed

Thank you Sandra. What are you cutting your trim with, tablesaw, miter saw,? I use my tablesaw and have problems still on occasion. I just made a great investment in an Incra 1000SE miter, what a difference. I read tons of glowing reviews before I bought it thinking they were exaggerating a little at least, but now that I have one you couldn't get it away from me, it really is that nice. If you can get one, making a miter would be no more difficult that a butt joint. As long as you measure and make a clean mark you get a perfect cut each time and it takes only seconds to set any angle perfectly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
The progress is lookin' good!
Shop projects are a great way to hone the skills. Lessons learned can then be applied to the "real" projects!!!

I did almost nothing today but yet I'm exhausted. Finding it hard to keep my eyes open….


----------



## wswartzwel

Pat Benetar using Harbor freight Drill press.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Pat Benatar, brings back memories….
Saw her in concert in the early 80's….
Did you know that she is a Long Island girl?
She is also a trained opera singer!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, If Stumpy ignored comments that are not productive, then he wouldn't listen to a thing we said…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Yes I know lots about her.. she is 5' tall and used to weigh in at 98lbs… My wife was a carbon copy when I married her…  she has gained 3 lbs in 27 years and 3 kids… so I have her on a diet.


----------



## wswartzwel

Boxers or briefs… you have a good point.


----------



## Airspeed

When my wife and I were in high school she sang in a band for a dance. They did a lot of Pat Benetar and my wife sucked! She looked cute as hell up there but she couldn't sing a note, well not at the right time! Made me love her even more!


----------



## wswartzwel




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did you say something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction Alert for next Saturday. This means you have a whole week to druel over the TOOLS and WOOD=.....


----------



## superdav721

Hello Sandra.
A peek of tomorrows blog.


----------



## superdav721

I just posted where did it go?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, It's broke…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arm wrestled with a top to a hutch that I'm building. Not sure who won but it's in clamps and I'm having a drink…..


----------



## DIYaholic

An unexciting day is over….
Work awaits me in the morning….
Snews is on….
I'm off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

but i fixed it


----------



## bandit571

"Good morning Captain!"


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

"Good morning Governors !"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, Sire!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes you have that difficult decision to make after waking up, put on the coffee or take a nap…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

More coffee…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty you need to go back to work. Your naps are killin me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Taking both kids to the dentist today.
Happy happy joy joy


----------



## Momcanfixit

I just took a look at the trim on the drawer boxes I made yesterday. Methinks I'm going to take the trim off and try again. The whole point is to improve my skills. I'm not looking for perfection, but the miters on the trim are BAD.
And I used a brad nailer instead of a pin nailer, and you can see the danged things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Go ahead and redo them with a half blind dovetail…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

or is a brad nailer the same thing….. Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, These naps are killin' me too. Lots of rain forecasted this week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto say's don't mess with his naps…..


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....somebody actually needs to work around here…...not sure why it has to be me…..

Sandra - there is such a thing as a 23 gauge pin nailer, smaller than the 18 gauge brad nailer. The pins don't have heads so they conceal better.

You can also just glue the trim on. Use masking tape as clamps every couple of inches…....If you cut the trim just slightly oversize, you can plane, or sand, or use a flush trim bit in the router to flush it all up to the box….


----------



## JL7

Eddie - that looks like quite the feast you had going on….......I gotta stop by one of these days….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra- I hate miters, but there are some tricks to it. Google it and you'll get some ideas. Loved the Beuller reference!

Lots to do today. For one thing, Angelina Jolie keeps emailing me about discount meds. You'd think she would have enough to do with the whole Hollywood thing. But I'm getting a dozen emails from people like her and Katy Perry and Oprah. Maybe they're just fans of the show like that Nigerian Prince who wants me to help transfer some money for him…


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
Nice refurb job on those Stanleys.


----------



## superdav721

New video!
Check it out
Brazing Planes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That's a lot of confetti floating around…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

Well "Grease" is done, and strike is done. And now life can return back to "normal".

Sandra - What jeff said about trim. Make it slightly oversized then flush it up like he said. My preference depends on how oversized I made it and the length/space I have to work in but I usually end up using either a hand plane (usually low-angle block) or a fluch trim bit on my compact router. There are tricks to the router you can find on youtube, but the key is in being able to key the router level on the thin edge of the shelf, box, drawer, etc.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks save the hood ornament.


----------



## superdav721

What the blank. Tell a feller your eatin dads. I would have left Willam at home. 
Had a fair day to day. There should be a post tomorrow. 
Evening gents and lady.


----------



## wswartzwel

Happy Birthday Stumpy. Be sure to pop open cold one, cause you've earned it!


----------



## superdav721

Happy bday stumpy. May you leave this world not the same way you came. Dressed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy B day Stumpy and many more ,

thanks Jeff my sons going away boil , come on down well boil up some


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whos Beuller


----------



## Kreegan

Happy birfday, Jim!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

OK now i now who Beuller is takes a while for me to get up to speed


----------



## bandit571

Ok, morning nap is over.

Need to thin the herd of my block planes in half.

TAX DAY! YUCK!

Got a few things to get to the post office

Size a few boards today, might TRY a dovetail, or three. Will a coping saw work?

Someone will have to leave the group of block planes









But, which ones????


----------



## StumpyNubs

A coping saw will work if you don't mind doing a lot of paring with a chisel.


----------



## Kreegan

I have both a coping saw and a fret saw for clearing out dovetail waste. They work well with a little practice. I do very little paring with a chisel. I use the Paul Sellers knife wall technique. When you get the coping saw down to the knife wall, it naturally tends to follow it, which leads to a lot less waste to chisel, usually just in the corners.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it Beuller's birthday???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich says take a look…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Happy Birthday Stumpy!

Dave - hood ornament already in my shop.


----------



## DS

Happy birthday Stumpy! (Even if tax day is a sucky birthdate)


----------



## DS

I can just see the scene now… Mamma Stumps filling out her 1040 in between contractions…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Stumpy


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Your Royal Stumpiness!

Anybody figured out these things?









Maybe I'm using the wrong saw?









Or, maybe the wrong chopping tools?









Anyway, outside frame is getting almost done. Back corners will NOT be DTs, more like Rabbets


----------



## superdav721

Looks like Stumpy has hit the bigtime. Rocklerwoodworking is uploading his videos.
Way to go Stumpy.


----------



## wswartzwel

Yeah I saw that video. "my eyes are up here" LOL… too funny.


----------



## StumpyNubs

More on Rockler's Youtube page


----------



## superdav721

*Bombs are going off in Boston!*


----------



## JL7

Yep…..more tragedy in this crazy world…...hard to believe…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Anyone have experience owning a bandsaw mill? I have been toying with the idea. I could buy a lot of lumber for what a mill costs…. I like tools.. and need to buy some to help me with next years taxes. I am sure there is a lot to learn about drying/storing and maybe even selling lumber that I don't know. any tips/been there done that comments?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Check out the new blog.

Sure beats the stuff on the news.


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening all,
A bad day in Boston, for sure…..
I just hope it doesn't take long….
For the murdering bastards to get killed!!!
Err, justice!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy B'day sir Stumpmeister!!!

Sandra,
Yup, change (or redo) is good!!! Twill be a lesson learned and remembered!!!

Igotta go watch some videos….


----------



## Momcanfixit

So sad for the people in Boston.
I shudder to think of the scene - runners trying to find families and families trying to find runners.
I'm going to give my babies another kiss. Even the old guy in front of the TV.

The paying job drained all my giddyup today. No shop time until I recharge.


----------



## wswartzwel

Whats good for a strained back muscle. Bent down today at the shop (i own a powersports repair business.. fix motorcycles/atv's/boats/lawn and garden equip small one man shop) to slide the arm of my two post hydraulic lift under a machine to lift it and tweaked a muscle in my lower back. vegging on the couch since 3 today munching on muscle relaxers and oxycodone. wondering if I should put heat on it or ice. Can't afford to miss work, so I will back back tomorrow regardless of the pain… heat??? or Ice?


----------



## Kreegan

Bill I know several LJs use chainsaw mills. Monte Pittman is one. I know there are others. You can post a topic and see what kinds of responses you get. If I had the time, I'd love to have one, but work and the lil guy keep me pretty busy.


----------



## ssnvet

hey nubbers!

greetings from our nations capital…. (sorry Sandra…. not in Ottowa this time around) well sort of… hotels are a lot cheeper across the river…

Ft. McHenry yesterday with friends who live in MD… Mt Vernon today…. O.K. I've always been a GW fan… but he's got to be one of my all time heros after today, learning that the guy designed a 16 sided barn custom rigged for threshing wheat. GW was a Timber Framer… who'd a thunk it…

Airhead needs to tell us once and for all which one is really pink? And if he can still find it (try Pandora) he needs to take a listen to Quicksilver Messanger Service's Fresh Air Song the next time he's self medicating :^)

Alan Parson's is another all time favorite….

Hey …. best part of the hotel we're staying in…. Managers Special…. free drinks in the lounge every night form 5-7

:^)

So I'm tipping my Beam and Coke in a happy BD salute to Sir Stumpsalot this evening…. and hoping he doesn't let the new Stanley Sweetheart planes …. and OBTW YOU SUCK!!!!... go to his blue collar head :^)

Happy Trails gang…. time to fish the kids out of the pool and hit the hay.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I haven't a clue…
But they do sell "Icy Hot" for back pain relief. I would start with ice & then switch to heat…..

Sandra,
Recoup time is for wood porn, project planning and videos….

Dave,
Tried to leave a comment over on Chisel & forge, but my computer started going haywire. That little grey plane reminded me of my " "BIG plane rehab....

Stumpy,
Is it troll hunting season…..
& do I need a license???

Matt,
Enjoy the vaca….
We expect pictures….


----------



## Airspeed

SSNVET, I've heard that song hundreds of times! I do get lots of hits of fresh air up here in the mountains! Never medicated though, I'm asleep soon after I medicate! As for who's pink, none of them! They are all "The Pink Floyd"!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Jeff sorta has a small bandsaw mill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, What is your thoughts or questions on it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It has come time for me to say….
I'm outta here!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## wswartzwel

Well I am a broke cheap DIY kind of guy. looking for a way to get wood for projects without paying $50 for a small stick from some online place. I have more pine than I could ever use at my house in town…. and 80 acres of virgin hardwoods 60 miles from here. So I am trying to figure out cheapest way to accumulate wood. I inherited two planers. One is a 3 horse no name that looks like a grizzly/powermatic 15" and the other a dewalt 12" so I can mill what I need. I posted a thread per Kreagen's advice and got a link to a HF mill that looks perfect for what I want to do. I make have to reinforce it some, but it saves me building one from scratch.

Plus I like to bull******************** and asking questions is a good way to get conversation going so I can learn things I wouldn't have thought to ask.


----------



## wswartzwel

gnight Randy


----------



## superdav721

Randy you the man with the mini plane.


----------



## superdav721

My new hero.


----------



## wswartzwel

Nice video Dave. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## bandit571

How long before plans for it are ready to print out?


----------



## wswartzwel

plans for what?


----------



## bandit571

Rise and shine you scroungy louts!

You be wasting daylight!

If'n I can't sleep, neither can you

Now, that you all is up and wide awake, I'm going back to sleep…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Bandit.
Make some coffee before you lay down


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, He works faster with hand tools then I do with power…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning… found a neighbor with a woodmizer going to take some logs to his place and see how I like sawing logs


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got flooded with happy birthdays yesterday. But what about the Titanic? It hit an iceberg on April 15th. What about Abraham Lincoln? He died on April 15th. What about the American Revolutionary war ending on April 15th? April 15th is also the birthday of General Electric Co. Insulin was made available for treating diabetics on April 15th. The Rand McNally road atlas was born on April 15th. America's worst flood (the Great Mississippi Flood of 1927) occurred on April 15th. Jackie Robinson played his first game and broke the baseball color line on April 15th. McDonalds fast food chain was born on April 15th. The Boston Marathon Bombings occurred on April 15th. The founder of the Seagrams distillery and Leonardo Di Vinci were born on April 15th.

So I am at best the third or fourth greatest thing to happen on April 15th.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, ...and others who have transient back pain,

I've been plagued with lower back pain since my early 30's, I'm 72 now. A few years ago, I got fed up with it ..and the pain pills and visits to the chiropractor. So, I asked my VA primary care physician for a prescription for PT. 
Six visits and a regimen of 5 daily simple exercises for two weeks did the trick. Now, when I feel a twinge, I just run through the exercises and it immediately relives the pain and I'm good for weeks…months, even.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Seagrams distillery is on the top of the list, McDonalds is a close second…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Drive by howdy….... ... ..... .... ... . ............... ..


----------



## DamnYankee

Woodworking club meeting tonight…WooooHooo!!!


----------



## wswartzwel

"Six visits and a regimen of 5 daily simple exercises for two weeks did the trick. Now, when I feel a twinge, I just run through the exercises and it immediately relives the pain and I'm good for weeks…months, even.

Try it, you'll like it."

can you describe the exercises?


----------



## Airspeed

I replaced the battery in my furnace thermostat yesterday and I must not have pushed it all the way back in its mount because I woke up this morning and it was only 38f in my house this morning. The open window in the kitchen didn't help! I can't wait for summer! Oh, and good morning!


----------



## Kreegan

Jeff, you ever been to Cecil's Deli in St Paul? I'm going there for lunch with a couple of coworkers. Awesome Reubens and sweet and sour cole slaw.


----------



## superdav721

mmmm cole slaw


----------



## JL7

Rich - haven't been there…...will have to look it up! We are doing a mexican co-worker lunch get together ourselves today…...should be interesting!! I'll have to check out Cecil's next time I go to 7 corners hardware…...

Dave - the lathe video is really cool…..

Marty - where did you dig up the old bandsaw mill photo from? Haven't had that setup in a couple of years…..but using some of that cut wood on a project now…....

Rex - we would feel allot better if you could just log in quick and through a quick insult toward Randy and Marty…...

Gotta go work…..hope everyone is having a ball…..


----------



## Gene01

"can you describe the exercises?"

Sure.
Most are done on a mat or bed.
Laying flat on your back, raise each leg (with knee bent) then, straighten it up past 90 degrees, grab it with both hands and pull it farther, stretching the hamstring. Do each leg 5 times. Then, pull both knees up to your chest and lock your arms around them. Twist at your waist (keep your upper back and shoulders close to flat on the mat) so that your left/right knee touches the mat. Then, do the same in the other direction. Do this 5 times. 
Then, raise one knee to your chest and again twist to the opposite side 5 times. Do the same with the other knee. 
Again, laying flat on your back, arch your back so that just your heels and shoulders are supporting you. Hold that for a count of ten. Repeat 5 times. Remember to breathe. Do not hold your breath.
After those exercises, stand with your hands on your waist and twist to the right and left, holding the twist's furthest extent at each direction a few seconds. Again, 5X per. 
Finally, bend at the waist and touch the floor with your finger tips, and slightly raise up while twisting a few degrees, touch the floor again and do this a few times each direction, trying to get a tighter twist each time you touch the floor.
I always end the session with my hands on my waist and arching my back…not part of the PT's instruction, but it feels good.
If any part of the routine cause excessive pain, ease up. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bandit571

Went through that "re-hab" last fall. Just made things worse. Aggravated the pinched nerves. Right hip, middle of the shoulder blaeds, and in the neck. Yep, pinched in three spots.

Now have two block planes for sale on Feebay. Shelton all steel, and a Stanley #18 Knuckle cap. Keeping the #306 and the #307 for the shop.

Marty: Wake the flying F up, and go kick Randish awake. IF I had any Jack in the house, it would be in the coffee…


----------



## bandit571

Got my "Day Job" the next two nights, and then a weekend of three days at work too. Five days of 12 hour shifts over the next 7 days.

Errand running today..

Rex: Wake up, you intend to sleep all the live long day?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you believe this guy? He's not wearing safety glasses or ear protection…..


----------



## Airspeed

That guys going to get crap in his eyes! Litterally!


----------



## bandit571

That GUY might trans-form to a gal, right before your eyes….

Maybe a Kevlar cup is in order here???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' thru a box that I gave a dollar for at an auction a couple of weeks back…..

Auger bits, countersink bits, plug cutters, and misc…..









Taps, dies, and easy outs…..









More chuck keys then the law allows…..









Drill bits out the @$$.....









and some miter fences…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Good way to dull your saw.


----------



## DS

I do 100 sit ups every morning.

Actually, they're just 100 attempts to get out of bed.

Does that count?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Test fitting new cupboard…..

It will have glass doors on top…..









One of the spindle that will replace square support…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good one DS…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Signed in for a moment.
Have been really sick for 4 days. many problems. My oncologist is telling me to go to the nearest ER because my regular hospital can't take me in until 8pm. I'm getting ready to go to the ER.

Message to Randy and Marty = Bollocks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

your in my prayers Roger ,Godspeed

DS we have the same work out plan

Marty thats going to look good ,nice work on spindle,and like the feet ,too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

The Tree with the Largest Diameter in the World:
El Arbol del Tule

This tree is an Ahuehuete or Montezuma Cypress growing in Oaxaca, Mexico in the town of Santa Maria del Tule. The trunk of the tree is 33 feet in diameter and has a circumference of 178 feet. Originally thought to be multiple trees that had grown and fused together, DNA tests have shown that it is actually all one tree.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hang in there Rex. I've got a nice fresh banana for you when you get home!


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Rex! Take care!


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
Wonder if a guy could sneak one of those burls off.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene you could make some pretty stuff if you could


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That's a dandy burl too…..

Rex, No time for laying around. Get back to the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Bollocks* The word is often used figuratively in British English and Hiberno-English, as a noun to mean "nonsense", an expletive following a minor accident or misfortune, or an adjective to mean "poor quality" or "useless".


----------



## Airspeed

Hey Rex, got my blood work done yesterday, thanks for pushing me to do so! Hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks eddie, I'll be posting more when it's done…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I see Eddie's picture above and I think one thing: TREE HOUSE!


----------



## Airspeed

I'd like to hollow that sucker out and build a house inside, imagine the cool rooms and stairs to different levels you could carve out of that thing! All lacquered and polished up. It would be beautiful!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, Congratulations on the loss of your virginity…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that Rex tricked me again told me bollocks meant dog testicles ,

going to order some sanding disk and had read where Charles Neil said this place was the place 
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/
hes is a expert on finishing and this craft in my opinion ill let yall know but it looks to be great quality sanding supplies


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, I wasn't deflowered, I just had blood work. I'll take the next step soon but first have to meet the right doctor, have a few dates, get to know he/she, check out their finger size. I ain't gonna just give myself to the first doctor I see! I'm not a slut!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL that was funny , you and Marty aint right


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Willam hope alls well you been gone a while

Sandra hows the work bench coming along like to see some pics you will love it when you get thur with it ,take you time thou its the one tool you will use the most

Mike hope your enjoying the days off


----------



## DamnYankee

Need some help…
I've got a spare motor - 1/2HP - looking to make it into a disc sander. It has a pully on the spindle (which I can take off), now where do I find a disc plate to attach to it (10-12")?


----------



## Airspeed

I got a disc like that off an old Craftsman RAS, I made a disc sander out of it and the motor but its terrifyingly fast and loud! It sits in the corner of my shop where I never stray! Anyway you might find a crapsman sanding disc accessory on CL or eBay. I bet someone manufactures discs like that. Good luck!


----------



## superdav721

Rex hang in there.


----------



## Airspeed

I'm gonna brag about the unit of free lumber I get Tuesday. My son in law works at a top secret mill and pulled a unit of 1X12X48" pine, he picked one that's mostly clear. The mill burns all these units in the co gen plant. They actually produce twice the electricity they use burning the sawdust and scraps. I can get all I can store! For free! I know it's only pine but its sure fun to play with, I wish he worked in a hardwood mill but I doubt they throw away to many scraps.

Anyway, neener neener.


----------



## Airspeed

I'm getting ready to build a pair of nightstands and want to have a secret compartment for a pistol on the side of each, they're going to be accessible while laying in bed. I want to have a hidden release to open the compartments, something a kid couldn't figure out but would be easy to operate, maybe a double mechanism that easy to use but no way easy for a child. Have any of you done something like this? I've considered all sorts of designs even including some sort of magnetic key but am curious what any of you may have worked out. Thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Crapsman use to make a 9'' disc and table kit. I don't know if they're still available…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…....get better….Marty's already acting up…...

And speaking of Marty, and I hate to admit this….that's a pretty swell looking cabinet there…....I don't get what the extra spindle is for, but maybe we are not meant to know…..

Aaron…..free wood is good…..

Cool tree Eddie…..do they build a chainsaw with 33' bar??


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The square post is temporarily holding the upper cabinet until I get the spindles turned…..


----------



## JL7

OK….I am a duma$$....I re-read the post and it says that…..or did you go back and edit the post??? Hmmmmmm….


----------



## ssnvet

O.K.,

My feet are killin' me…. we only walked all over half of creation today…. saving the other half for tomorrow :^(

Did see a MASSIVE Tulip Poplar that George Washinton planted in 1789!

Airhead wrote…

As for who's pink, none of them! They are all "The Pink Floyd"!

That is just fantastic, that is really what I think… Oh by the way… :^)

Happy hour at the hotel lounge starts in 2 min…. don't want to miss the manager's special


----------



## bandit571

Well, SOME of us do have to work at our "Day Jobs" so, I will be heading down the road in a bit. waiting on a Thunderstorm to get out of the way….

Don't have any oars for the van…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all,

We're rooting for you Rex, give 'em hell!

Signed in tonight and lo and behold, Eddie was featured on the homepage. Good on you.

Marty, the cabinet looks nice.

I walked away from the workbench yesterday, ticked off at the lousy job I did on the trim around the drawer boxes. I haven't found the umph to get back out there and joint/plane/rip another piece of birch to try the trim again.
Hopefully tomorrow. I want to take my time and get it right.

Irritated at the hubby tonight. It will pass, but sometimes he can be so…... obtuse!
He was given fair warning that I was in a lousy mood and not feeling well. Did he stop picking????? NO
Of course I blew, and now apparently I'm over-sensitive. MEN….... mutter mutter…..
I could call one of my friends and vent, or I could go out to the shop, or I could do some retail therapy at Lee Valley. Or I could just hang out here for a bit until he needs me to find something, like the fridge, or one of the kids….

Hey Matt, raise a glass for all of us tonight.


----------



## Gene01

Nice looking cabinet, Marty. 
Matt, Hoist a couple for me….no, I'll hoist a couple for YOU! 
We're all with you, Rex. *ILLEGITIMI NON CARBORUNDUM* old buddy!
Sandra, sounds like your husband an I have something in common…ignorance of geometry. 
Bandit, Row, row , row your van.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…....I am interested to hear how your sawmill experience works out…...I want one myself, but living in town doesn't really sit well with the neighbors if I fire up the mill!! I've cut a few in the shop on the bandsaw, but I'm not good at it…...takes some practice….....

Now, I suspect you are in the foothills of the Ozarks and have some neighbors that don't mind the noise so much…..

Took the bike through your neighborhood a few years ago with a buddy of mine…..










Nimrod? I'm the bada$$ on the left:










Gotta have some bird poop and bullets to really make a sign:




























We took the ferry crossing back into Missouri:










Good times…....great roads….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff looks like a fun trip on those bikes ,beautiful river

Sandra we all have those days sometimes the shop is the getaway place

Matt have a couple for me too


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Eddie - how much would you pay for hard maple in your neck of the woods?
Met a guy today who has some to sell. He asked me what I thought a 'fair price' would be.
No clue. I can get yellow birch for 1.50 bf, but that was a sweet find.

One guy on Kijiji here is selling hard maple at at 3.50 bf plus tax.
Another guy is selling supposedly 300 bf for $500.00

Any thoughts?


----------



## gfadvm

Roger- We're all keepin ya in our thoughts and prayers. We need you to keep Randy in line so get better soon.

Marty- Very fancy cupboard for a country boy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Andy

Sandra down here we got oak and pine .Maple if you find it you have to take a mortgage out on you home to buy it .its high down here ,


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…...

Hey Sandra, for what its worth…...Maple pricing around here is all over the place, but I see lot's of it in the $2-3 range. For some reason, it took me a long time to pay attention to the quality of the boards, the drying technique….etc. I've gotten some good deals on wood, but sometimes it's checked (cracked), cupped and twisted. This just means you got a ton of waste.

William has a term for it…...when all those bad boards get cut up, they end up in the ugly bin…..or something like that…..I got a bunch of Maple in the ugly bin…....you can still make stuff out of the ugly bin, but not a bench top.

You probably want some 8/4 boards, and that can sometimes bump the price up a bit. If you can find someone with some nice straight 8/4 hard maple that is willing to let you sort through the stack and pick some good ones, then $3 /bf is a pretty decent price in my opinion….

Keep the faith…..you'll find the right stuff, or the birch will certainly make a nice bench as well…...good luck in the hunt….


----------



## superdav721

Marty the cabinet is looking good.
Jeff great pics and good looking bike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, We'll go with your first guess…..

Sandra, Yes dear, thank you dear…..

Matt, I got the next round…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra this may work on the work bench draw

http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodworking-plans/video/two-ways-to-make-cock-beading.aspx


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya been hiding Dave???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea Dave where ya been ???
ya been forging off again
and whers william


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you got any of that Jim Beam left


----------



## gfadvm

Hey eddie, Marty, Dave , Jeff, Randy, Sandra (yes maam,anything you say maam), et al.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who has a set of plans for a screen door???


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Top shelf stuff is gone, we're drinking from the gutter now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Andy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy that artical on cock-beading he made one out of a scraper wonder if a person could make two cut out with a file to do two beads and use on a box


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do my beading on the shaper…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Eddie, I watched the video.

And Marty, I don't appreciate the tone you just used. You have no idea what I do around here on any given day. And you could at least have had the decency to call to say you'd be late for supper.

Oh, ooops, wrong guy. Oh well, I'm sure you needed to hear that anyway.

grump grump grump


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Here's that picture of Mesquite I promised you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, That's twice today I heard that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope all turns out OK & you are your good ole self soon!!!

Marty,
That cabinet is looking good…..
Who did you pay to build it???

Matt,
I'm gonna have one too…
or two….
or three….


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…......

Hey Andy…..and Randy.

Good video Eddie…...did you see his shop?? More like a department store…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

My work here is done. G'night gents.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- What is that piece of mesquite sitting in/on? I can't tell if yer cookin it or soakin it. But you may bring the mesquite when you come to fix my crapper.


----------



## Kreegan

I have the legs put on my new lathe. Unfortunately it's laying on its side on the floor. I could only get it about 2 feet off the ground by myself. I blame the weight loss. I ain't got as much leverage as I used to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen and Lady,
I'm too tired to read & type responses….
So,
I'm of to La-La-Land…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy have a good nites rest


----------



## superdav721

Guys for the last few days I have been dealing with major DRAMA at home. I have a child that is making decisions as an adult and there wrong. I have been busy. Sorry I havent been around much. Tonight was the first few hours of time I have had to myself. So I watched a old movie. That was nice.
Lets all keep Rex in our thoughts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Dave Pray it all works out ,and Rex is in all our prayers


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there gang,
They keep me in the ER for about 10 hours doing all sorts of things to my bod. Since last Friday I have had everything shutting down on me and severe body pains. Could not sleep with all the pains, let alone be active.
Well, I am now pumped full of different fluids and been given nausea stuff to allow me to eat again.. I have to admit that on Thursday and Friday I seriously exceeded my limits, so I guess this is a warning I need to pay attention to.

The ER doctor was my type of guy, among-st all the seriousness we laughed and joked. The I noticed his name tag - Dr. Michael Szkrybalo no doubt originating from the land of lost vowels, so I called him Mike.

Eddie, need to clarify "Bollocks". Marty has the main definition right but if you are called "The Dog's Bollocks" it mean, you so so full of $hit and love yourself just like a dog licks and preens his own testicles. Many people think they are the Dog's Bollocks.

Managed to get 6 bottles of Ensure down me since being back home and hoping today I can try some real food, although shop time is off limits.

Thanks everyone for all the insults and encouragements, they are all the same really and I appreciate them all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

Andy, It's sitting on my fax machine. I tried to fax it to ya but I couldn't get the door closed…..

Rich, That's no way to treat a new lathe. I'll be coming up there and getting it until you can learn to respect it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Did you learn anything from all of this? I know I did, I should never feed the dog a bean burrito…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It seems that all of your lost marbles have rolled to Indy and has ended up in a giant marble auction=.....


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - Glad to hear from you. Keep on kicking!

Mornin' Nubbers! First cup of coffee is done, on to the next.

Last night's club meeting included a class on marquetry. Cool stuff.

I was hoping ot get into the shop this weekend but looks like I'll be getting into someone elses shop. I'm not sure of the connection but a guy contacted one of club members about helping to selloff and clean-out his father's workshop (he recently died). Most of the big tool will be purchased by club members for a reasonable price. Those of us that help clean out the shop this Saturday get first dibs on the tools that remain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Send me the lathe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am constantly upgrading and adding to the tools in my shop. I want my kids to have the best damn auction possible when I'm dead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did some cleaning and organizing in the shop yesterday. I'm thinking some updated pics and shop video is in the near future…..


----------



## Kreegan

Glad you're still with us, Rex. We need someone to keep Randy and Airhead in line.


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning all..

Jeff,
Yes Arkansas has lots of nice places to ride. I have a website www.bswartz.net with lots of ride reports and pics from over the years. I am in the city limits with houses all around but I should be ok regarding the noise and my neighbors. Can't be much louder than a riding mower. I have almost an acre size lot where I live so I have room for a solar kiln and setting up a small mill. I have been looking for a largish bandsaw for sizing and resawing. Grizzly has there big sale in Springfield in a month or so.. a bunch of guys from Church ride up every year and hit the sale… I may go with them this year and pick up a bandsaw… still sorting out what I really want to do, and how much I want to spend on this hobby.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bill - you can spend all the money you want and then some on this addiction…..uuummm….I mean "hobby"


----------



## wswartzwel

Ha… motorcycles, guns, Jeeping, road cycling, mountain biking, computers, The list goes on are all the same way… I get into a hobby hot and heavy then about 5 years later move on to another.. But I always get to know new people and make friends along the way… plus I have fun doing it. Just need to hit the lottery or something to fund all the recreation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wart, Make sure you get plenty of pics of you strapping that bandsaw on your bike…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Pull the covers and blade, set it on its face, and ride the saw!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shifting belt speeds may get a bit tricky…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Besides, the last time I rode my saw, I got a mile down the road and somebody stepped on my extension cord. I had to walk back…..


----------



## wswartzwel

stuck in bed today. pulled a muscle monday, sliding the lift arm on my hydraulic 2 post lift… managed to work yesterday by eating pain pills and this morning I cant move without setting off back spasms… laying on a heating pad, and stretching the muscles occasionally. got a shop full of work to do. should have rested yesterday, but I have this hard headed german head talk inside of me that says it is wrong to rest and let the body heal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Tommy is cutting claw feet today…..


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Sweeeeet bike!!
Nice pics, too.

Rex, 
Relieved to see your posts. Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch Break!

Today's menu is peanut butter and jalapeno jelly…..


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Marty,
I just finished my oatmeal with eggs and you are making me hungry already. 
It's snowing here! After about 5 full days of 45-65 mph winds, it's welcome, though. 
Got some roof damage on the house and shop. Guessing around 4 grand to fix. Too old and wobbly to get up there myself.


----------



## bandit571

Nap is done. i guess, Uncle Charlie didn't like the way I stretched out me legs. Got a cramp on the front AND back of the leg. Both about baseball sized ones.

Maybe Randish is hiding there?

Got the two hand cut rabbets done, need to hand cut the dados for them..









Then figure out what to do about a bottom for that Lap Desk….

(Besides using plywood…)


----------



## Kreegan

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## bandit571

Dados are now done









and test fitted









Just killing a wee bit of time….


----------



## DS

Mmmmmmmmm… Friday…...........

Well, is it?


----------



## Kreegan

You guys should be privy to some of the crazy ideas going around my head on how to get my lathe off the garage floor. They're Stumpy Nubsian, only unlikely to work, whereas Stumpy's crazy ideas usually actually work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got it looking good Bandit ,

Rich good luck with it ,i know the feeling

DS its hump day


----------



## Gene01

Offer to my friends here.
I have two unopened jobber packs of 5" Norton H&L disks. One


Code:


 100 and one

 150. Unless someone can advise of how to use them on a plain pad, I'd be happy to give them away for the postage. 
PM me if ya want 'em.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. 
Rex - glad to see you're back from the ER. That's no place to be when you're feeling ill…

Bill - hope your back is feeling better. I hope you're not as grumpy as I am when I'm out of commission.

Dave- New baby, I can't imagine there are any off-kilter hormones raging in your house…

I did make it to the shop today and ripped some birch for a second-go at the trim around the drawer boxes.

We shall see…


----------



## Gene01

Disks are gone.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey all….

Rex…. you need to pace yourself brother… the ER is no place to go looking for new friends :^o

Well if anyones wondering what it's lilke to be packed into a can like sardines, just ride the Metro down here at rush hour. :^(

Walked all over the other half of creation today and even met with one of the senators from Maine at his weekly constituents coffee. Whoopty-doo. Greeting and photo op. Oh well…. he's doing more to meet his peeps than most I suppose.

If you ever had any doubts about whether or not the US was turning into a police state or not…. let me put your doubts to rest….. IT IS!!! I've been to DC several times and they've shutdown blocks around the White House…. more so than any previous pres. Hundreds of cops and SS types prowling all over the place…. and they make you walk a country mile to get to the one little photo-op spot. It aint the people's house anymore.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yesterday's time at th ER did not seem to solve anything. I now have to go for an MRI on Fridays. They have given me some super vicodin and nausea medication. That's all for now.


----------



## JL7

Rex - you are a rock…....stay that way my friend…..you can kick this…....


----------



## Airspeed

Played around with some scraps today, this goes on the back wall of my wife's greenhouse. I think I'm going to stain the rays a couple different colors, I've got some boiled linseed oil I added colorant to, they're different shades of earth tones.


----------



## Kreegan

Looks pretty good, Aaron.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Fax Machine huh? No wonder I didn't recognize it!

Roger- Glad to hear from you. The ER is a terrible place to spend the day (especially when you are sick). I'm keepin you in my thoughts and prayers.

Dave- Living in a house full of women = constant drama in my experience. That's why I get so much done in the shop!


----------



## Airspeed

I've had a house full of women all my life! First it was my mom and three sisters and no dad, then it was my wife and three daughters! Perpetual menstruation for 50 years! I'm lucky to be alive!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Good hearing from you….
Did you get discharged or kicked out of the ER?
Were the nurses up to par?

I hope everyone's aches & pains are minor and subside quickly!!!

Need to chow down some food know….


----------



## superdav721

I have one word
aHhhhhhhhHHHHHHhhhhhHHHHHHhhhHhhhhhhhhHhHhHhHhhhhh!
Hello folk just letting a little steam off.
I feel better now.
Sandra thanks for the humor it is appreciated.


----------



## superdav721

Hang in there Rex.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Dave- I have been known to walk out to the North pasture and yell the F word as loud as I can. Made me feel better but probably offended the neighbors up there!

Putting a few .45 rounds into the big stump behind the pond also was very cathartic (and this REALLY upset the neighbors!) But I had the gun put up before the cops got here!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just wait until menopause hits the mix! This is why men volunteer to go to war.


----------



## Kreegan

Hang in there, Dave and Rex. This too shall pass.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
That is why I'm single a non-parent!!

Dave,
Aren't women notorious for changing their minds…..
Perhaps they will change it to the right choice!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

GrandDaughter just left, I'm wore out…..

Gene, frog legs for dinner and I use PSA on my 5''.....

Aaron, I know what you mean, I have 3 wives in my house… Oh wait, that was a dream…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And so it has begun. 
My dear dear father, who is completely incapable of hammering a nail, just sent me a picture of a shoe dresser thingy and asked it I could make one for my mother.

Sure Dad, I'll just look at it, and use my YEARS of woodworking experience and design abilities and produce one in 3 days that will cost under $50.00

In reality, I could make the thing out of gold lined mahogany and I'd hate doing it. My father is notoriously grumpy, hard to please and complains about everything.
(NO MARTY, it does not run in the family.)

I need to cut this one off at the pass. I can just feel the guilt strings crawling insidiously into my shop and choking out the enjoyment I get from it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm the only child of three who kept contact as an adult with our parents.
It's a looooong story….


----------



## boxcarmarty

and she's psychic too…..


----------



## Kreegan

Sandra, it's time for some strategic incompetence, something married men know well. Make him one, but do such a horrible job of it that he'll never ask you to make anything again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Radar shows you're gettin' pounded right now. Suppose to be here tomorrow evening…..


----------



## wswartzwel

Well…. This morning was unbearable I got tired of laying on the couch in pain and got up and went to work. The more I moved around the better I felt. Actually made some money too. The sweetest part is that a guy came by my shop and gave me a 24"X8' cedar log to add to my collection.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, strategic incompetence sounds like a grand idea…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- I usually reply: "my skill level isn't up to that task, you would need to buy me a new bandsaw/tablesaw/etc before I could make that" Works everytime!

Marty- Lots of lightnimg and thunder but that's all so far. My wife's 110 pound lab/great dane is trying his best to burrow under the couch! My old Jack Russel is deaf and blind so she's unconcerned!


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks.


----------



## superdav721

I am on diaper duty tonight. Boy that kid is in trouble.
When applying a new diaper, there head goes in first, right?
I always feed them a few tablespoons of baby powder. That makes there farts self butt dusting.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm always strategically imcomtipent…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Andy can I borrow that field?


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Lots of thunder and lightning! My wife's 110 pound lab/great dane cross has wedged himself behind the couch!

Sandra- Tell him that you would be happy to build that for him BUT he will need to furnish you with some additional tools!


----------



## wswartzwel

Dave, The diaper package lists how much poop they hold before changing.. Some are up to 6 lbs. some are up to 10lbs. and some 14lbs. handy info to know so you don't change them too early.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I watched my Daughter change Kaylie's 4 times in 30 minutes. I think it was the frog legs and clams I was feeding her…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Got some golf ball size hail that blasted the next town over…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave- Come yell in my pasture anytime! The neighbors are used to it now. I DO NOT do diapers and my wife does NOT do chainsawing, weedeating, mowing, horseshoeing….......

Marty- Should I go out in the rain and park the Expedition in the barn?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, If you're anything like me, You'd have to pull the tractor out in order to pull the car in…..


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, three wives isn't a dream! That's a nightmare! Imagine how many bottles of shampoo and conditioner would be in your shower! I only have enough room for a small bar of soap! Then there's the toilet paper bill! When all my daughters lived at home we'd go, or should I say they would go through a 12 pack in just a couple days. I should own stock in the tampon industry!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good point, Glad I woke up before they got P… P… Fat…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- I have outdoor tractors! Hail could only improve their appearance.

Niteall


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Terrible explosion in West, TX. Fertilizer plant blew up. Close to me, as the crow flies. I was in the Hillcrest hospital ER yesterday and I am scheduled for an MRI at on Friday.
West is a Czech community, the damage is great and people have been killed, buildings have been levelled, lots of casualties. Wished I could do something to help, I'm calling Hillcrest tomorrow to see if rescheduling my MRI would be a help to their overload situation.
Prayers are needed for the West community, please supply all you can.


----------



## superdav721

Not a good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

William got 3 honorable mentions in this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our buddy monte has a blog entry on some router work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sun is shining for now but it's just a trick. As soon as I step outside, It'll start raining again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Sorry to hear about the explosion in your fertilizer plant. That's what happens when you get that much Texas $#!+ stacked in one spot…..


----------



## Kreegan

I've been to West several times. Awesome Czech sausages and pastries. Very sad. Moreso because firefighters are among the victims.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbes!
Two cups of coffe down, maybe more to follow.

Rich - While Sandra is generally "one of the guys" I would appreciate it if you did not share "The Secrets of Surviving as a Husband" with her, afterall she is still a woman and a wife. If all the other wives out there caught on to "selective incompetence" were doomed. I personnally have used this technique to much success, particularly in areas such as laundry, house cleaning, and folding any laundry other than my own.

I too am surrounded by females. Even the dog is female. Let's just say I try to get out of town about every four weeks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody got an opinion on these??? Looking at one in an auction…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Looking to build some built-in shelves in our family room. The room is carpeted. Any recommendations on whether I should pull-back/tear up the carpet that would be under the shelves or should I just leave it? If I do tear it up, should I use carpet tac strips along the new edge?


----------



## boxcarmarty

They also have a Ryobi drum sander but the review were never much good on them. PIA on changing sanding drum and the feed belt only moves when the drum is turning….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Pull it back and install new tack strip after the build is done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grizzly 20'' planer….. Sweet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of hardwood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

More lumber…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yawn, more lumber…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess what else they have???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Plus your standard assortment of saws, sanders, and hole boring devices…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and a cheap (HF style) lathe…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- That looks like some good stuff to me! Wish I could find stuff like that in my area. I checked the auction finder link but nothing cool in my area.

That drum sander looks like a similar design to my 18/36 Craftsman which is one of my favorite tools. And I think PITA paper changes are a drum sander given.

That planer looks like a gem.

And all that wood…......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Yankee- "generally one of the guys"???

IMHO It has been a fair swap of information on the spousal front. Unless you'd rather I not tell you how wives manipulate receipts to hide prices. Way better than tool hiding. But I guess if I don't truly belong….
Or I could debunk the whole "she thinks flowers are a waste" myth.

I may have to go buy a tool to get over this emotional wound.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come on down Sandra and bring your checkbook, We'll go to an auction…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty your going to need to go back to work to pay for all of t his stuff.


----------



## Kreegan

I went to Harbor Freight and bought a 1 ton chain hoist. I'm going to use it to stand up my new lathe. I considered a wide variety of turrible options before deciding to just do it intelligently.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - I do believe you took that as intended…as a joke.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Don't apologize 'til after she gets here with her checkbook…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, all you had to do was remove a wheel from the car, tie a rope around the hub, and thread it thru a system of pulleys attached to the ceiling…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Bring your checkbook too. Between you and Sandra, I think we can cover it…..


----------



## DS

Well, Rich, it came down to making friends with the neighbors, or, buying a hoist.
I see you've made your decision.


----------



## Kreegan

I am the youngest person in my neighborhood by about 20 years, with the exception of the guy across the street from me, who I hate. He works for the TSA.


----------



## Kreegan

I am friends with one of my neighbors and occasionally use his Jet 17" bandsaw. He's a house painter/handyman. He weighs about 150 and is in his late 50s. I prolly could have gotten him to help me, but not at the risk of injuring him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You mean if I'm not truly wounded, I can't buy a new tool?
Dang.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - by all means, by away! Feeling bad? Buy a new tool. Got something to celebrate? Buy a new tool. 
In honor of the Jimmy Doolittle raid you could buy a new hand plane….get it….hand PLANE….ha ha….ummm maybe not so funny….hhmm


----------



## Kreegan

3 absolute masters


----------



## JL7

Rex - That is really a mess in West Texas….....wow….glad you were not involved…....or were you??

Marty - You might might to consider AA…..Auctions Anonymous…....and remember….you just can't have enough wood…..

Rich - I'd love to help ya pick up that lathe…...but have you looked outside lately??!! It's a FREAKIN' MESS!

DS - I like the neighbor analogy….HA!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I attend AA (Auctions Anonymous) every Thursday afternoon… Damn, missed it again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff Maybe this will help you get around…..


----------



## bandit571

After work nap is over. Worked my tail off for two straight days.

Thought about a walnut handle to replace a plastic and broken one on a bevel gauge.

Haven't worked on the lap Desk today, sleep catch up day. Maybe tomorrow..

Found out last week, I have been "stationed" at Fort Knox, Ky for the last 17 years? Been almost 20 since i was there last.

Have a pair of chargers to get working. A Mikita 9 v for the drill: Only way the lights stay on, is to hold the button down. Red light just flashes a lot. A Milwaukee 18v for a sawzall. No lights, no indications it is even working. Single battery is about like a doorknob….DEAD! Need to get both up and running..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike is delivering a fresh bus load of Nubbers from Low Life High…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - can I borrow the snow rod??

We are on the WRONG side of this jet stream thing for sure…....Merry Christmas!


----------



## JL7

Mike would get about 2 feet until Low Life High bus gets stuck…...he'd look cool though…..but stuck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a picture I took of Williams old Buick while I was visiting…..


----------



## JL7

Cool video Rich…......Neal Pert rides his bike between gigs…....plus that drum kit is tough to match…....

Speaking of William, where is the star of the eMag??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It's pushing thru here on the 75* side. Just lost power…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It is admirable, for you to relinquish your MRI time…
However, you are in as much need of that time as anyone!
Don't make me come down there & escort you to the appointment!!!

Sandra,
I always think of you as "one of the guys"....
Since I'm NOT married, there are no issues!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go read William's propaganda….
Err, the LJ eMag!!!


----------



## JL7

That's a drag Marty…...good you can still post here without electricity! Whew…..priorities!

Hey Randy…....agree on the Rex issue…..get your butt in there Rex…...you really DON'T want Randy down there…..

Here's the view from the front window….the fat red blob in the middle of the photo is a VERY confused robin…..it was actually kind of warm here last week…...The snow keeps falling off the tree on the bird….but she ain't moving….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, She's froze to the limb…..

BTW, Did I mention that I have my windows open and running around in a t-shirt???


----------



## superdav721

I am in shorts with AC on.


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…..that really helps! Hey Dave, how are the dirty diapers?!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
We had sunshine today….
60's for temps….
Clouds moved in….
Then the skys decided to release some showers….
That still beats your snow!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff honestly. We are adapting.
The doctor put her mother on Prozac today. I was like what the h&)). I am the one that needs a tranquilizer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Dave. We'll find ya help someday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You are great LJ'er….
A talented craftsman….
You know, a galoot….
MOST importantly though, a valued patron of the "Stumpy Saloon"....
Do you really believe, ANYONE is capable of helping you!!!


----------



## JL7

Dave - that really does sound crazy…....I'd have to say that shoveling heavy wet snow sounds much funner…..hang in there man…...

Randy, we had sunshine here once as well…....I think maybe last year or something….hard to remember now….


----------



## JL7

I'm guessing another hour or two before Andy hits number one…..


----------



## JL7

The tornado sirens are going off….....now I'm really confused…..more than normal…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Don't be gone too long, It's your turn to shave Rex's back…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty- Very cool rides you posted. That low rider bus was new the year I was born!

Jeff- Thanks for doing the link thingy. I just got here.

It is 40 degrees with a 40 mph North wind here all day! Big fire in the stove (and it's past mid-April). Got 3" of rain last night, some of it in the living room (the skylight leaked)

Roger- Hang in there and keep us updated.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Dave i reared 5 kids i know the feeling one time i went to the doctor and he gave me valums i went back to get a refill and told him it was a mirical drug the kids all are well behaved but that the prescription dont last long between 5 kids ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hang on Jeff there s tornado warning here too, heading towards dave and williams way i think must be covering most the country and it still storming here also

Andy there that rain you needed man when it rains there it pours there


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's the update, pay not attention to the media crap.
West, TX: The explosion at the fertilizer plant was like a huge bomb detonating..Building; home, schools, businesses etc., were leveled around a several block area.
They say that the most fatalities will be with initial responders who were fighting the fire when the whole plant blew. They are still looking for survivors and heavy lift equipment has arrived from Fort Hood, as building remains are unsafe.
The word went out that some looters were in the area, and hundreds of Texas Licensed to Carry owners quickly arrived and took care of the problem, In texas looting is considered heinous, especially under such horrific conditions, and is dealt with forcefully. 
The injured were taken to Hillcrest Hospital in Waco (a hospital recently taken over by Scott and White Hospital group), Providence Hospital in Waco (the Pope's hospital) and the most badly injured to Scott and White main hospital in Temple, TX, with additional burn cases to Parkland Hospital in Dallas, TX.
West, TX is a small town of Czech immigrants and continues many Czech traditions and is a favorite stopping place on I-35 for Czech sausage, Kolaches and delightful Czech pastries. They have Czech festivals and an Oktoberfest known as the West-Fest. Great small town. Of course there are many citizens there with Czech surnames.
The hospital said that my MRI appointment tomorrow would go ahead as scheduled and thanked me for offering my spot to the injured, now I don't feel so guilty.
Law enforcement is very visible at the site, but there has been no mention of the Texas Rangers being there - but I know they are, seen a few on TV and seen some of their vehicles, perhaps the looters have seen them? 
That's all for now.


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw some Texas Rangers on TV also!
I think one was named Walker…..


----------



## superdav721

thanks for the report Rex
Guys I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

revieck is reviewing the Dust Deputy if anybody is interested….


----------



## bandit571

Windy out

HUMIDITY is off the charts

Still in the 70s outside.

While at Home Depot getting supplies for the lap Desk, heard ONE clap of thunder. Not even a sprinkle with it.

Dogs are pacing around like a storm is a-coming.

Milwaukee Charger is good, Battery is DOA, and longer in stock. Cat. NO. 48-11-2100 isn't even on the web sites. I have an 18 volt Sawzall, and can't use it?? Maybe i'll ahve better luck getting the Mikita charger to work, again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to put the Snews on and fall asleep…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Looks like it's going up to 20C today which is 20 degrees above freezing. I'll have the garage door open and since I'm not going into my real job today, I may get some shop time.

Leaving again tomorrow and won't see my shop for another week. Every few years, I go on a chick trip with one or two of my best friends (No Randy, not you). Because of me being sick, we haven't gone in 3 years.
This time, we're going to Myrtle Beach. Last time was Vegas. We were so wild an crazy there that we were back at the hotel every night by 9:30, asleep by 10. A friend of a friend is renting us a condo this time for a very very good price.

My plans for Myrtle Beach-
wake up when I feel like it.
Pour coffee, sit on the deck until I'm done my coffee.
Pour more coffee and repeat.

Okay, so there may be a little bit of liquor involved, but we just want to know that we 'could' be crazy if we wanted to….
I'm not quite done reading my router book, so I'll bring that for the plane. I'll be broke for the rest of the summer, but it will be worth it. My kids will like me much better after I get my batteries recharged.

My husband has already started stressing - The household schedule resides in my head, and I know who has to be where when and what they need to have with them. The kids will get along just fine without me, but it's nice every now and again for them to realize how lucky they are to have two involved parents.

And really, they can't get scurvy in 7 days, can they???


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - wave hello as you fly over Charlotte, NC on your way to *********************************** (I mean Myrtle) Beach.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, all you scurvy twerps….

Rain is over, for now, not much to it, either. Do have a small creek running through the Dungeon…

Waiting on the Vectron guy to restart the gas lines, NEW ACCOUNT thingy going on.

Cold and very windy here. Have to wait around until the gas is turned on, because I have to let the gas guy into the basement. No woodworking until then.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all

Sandra have a good trip and good time


----------



## Kreegan

6 or so inches of snow and slush yesterday. Shoveled the driveway again this morning. Snow was so wet and heavy, I had to give it the old heave ho instead of my usual push it out of the way.


----------



## DamnYankee

78F here in Charlotte, NC. T-storms on the way.


----------



## bandit571

Gas is back ON!

Dungeon still ahs some water going through, on the way to the drain.

Lap Desk sides are in the clamps, waiting on the glue now.

Off tonight, then work the next three nights.

Just sitting around the house sort of day.

Had to WALK the three blocks to the Post Office earlier. mailed out a small block plane. No ink in the printer, had to go and buy a label down at the USPS place.


----------



## DIYaholic

72 degrees here in the "Queen City" of Burlington, VT!!! Very windy, gusts of 30-35mph!!!

Been spreading mulch the last two days….
Tomorrow will be three clean-ups & one mulch job….

Sandra,
Would you mind if I just popped by to say hello???
I'm thinkin' there's more to that Vegas story, but….
What happens in Vegas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive by,,,,,


----------



## DIYaholic

I just checked my bank account online.
There was a direct deposit….
It's my *VT State Income Tax REFUND!!!*

Sorry Rex, NO gum for you!!!

Looks like I need to do some tool purchasing…
I see turning chisels in my future!!!!

Just another day in paradise!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really want that old clamp but they have went to high http://www.ebay.com/itm/360635131294?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Airspeed

Eddie, I have two of those old clamps, I got them from my grandfather. That's the fist time I've seen another!


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 auctions to choose from in the morning, must decide which one. Hmmmm, tick tock, tick tock…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening eddie, Aaron…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening eddie, Aaron.

Oh yeah, you too Marty….


----------



## DIYaholic

One Bastard shot dead at 1:30AM this morning…..
The other is now wounded & in custody!!!
Let's hear one for the good guys!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I'm impressed that they caught/ shot them so quickly but I'm baffled as to their motive???


----------



## Airspeed

Probably some kids who listened to and fell for the garbage Alex Jones spews.


----------



## DIYaholic

*TWISTED* Islamic beliefs….
Gives Islam a bad name!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The training & equipment since 9/11 helped draw this to a relatively quick conclusion….
The silver lining to a very dark cloud!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good evening to you too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now we get to listen to a bunch of guys pat themselves on the back. I want to hear from the cop who put a bullet in the [email protected]$+


Code:


rd$

$$, not suits who sit in their office until it's clear to come out…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quiet here tonight - seems that people have real lives on Friday night.

Very sad today about the police officer killed and the other in critical condition.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finished the drawer boxes for my workbench today. Can't post a picture though because Photobucket is all messed up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I spent the evening watching the goings on in Watertown….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya know, They could have found him sooner if they had of hired a *********************************** to follow the blood trail…..


----------



## gfadvm

I second Marty's comment!

Sandra, Can't you just post pics from your computer without Photobucket? That's what I do and I'm as computer challenged as they come.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I was watching CNN off and on also. It's nice to know what's going on, but I really don't want to see some of that stuff over and over again. It's a fine line between news and sensationalism.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Until Photobucket is back up to snuff….
Those boxes ain't done!!!
NO PIC, it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm Andy, I'm not sure how to do that… Hang on, I'll try.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, that didn't work. How do you do that?
It would save me the hassle of photobucket.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm, the picture is a bit large


----------



## bandit571

Evening!

Printer has run out of ink, and I need to print a shipping label, Major bummer! Had to void an earlier one today, too. Oh well, too late tonight to ship, anyway. Might just have to wait rtil tomorrow…

Desk sides are now out of the clamps. Too late tonight to run the router to rabbet for the bottom. Do it in the morning. All the sides have been dressed down to match their neighbors. Lid has had a test fit. BLO has had a test run, as well.

Other than that, didn't do a bloody thing all day. Did walk downtown to the Post Office. Wind chill is stil a factor in April??? YEP! Four blocks each way, glad for all the buildings serving as wind blocks.

Up late tonight, keeping with the night shift schedule for sleeping…


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
BIGGER is better…...
As far as pictures go, that is!!!

There is a size limit (but don't know what it is), before LJs will crop out part of the picture…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty broke the "post portal".....
*AGAIN!!!*

Had to push that one through!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nite Sandra,
Bench is really taking shape!
Enjoy Myrtle Beach…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, one of these days, I might, just MIGHt get things organized









Tool stowage









and the work zone. This is about all the room i have for the shop. That router laying there?









will be doing rabbets tomorrow. I have it all set up, and ready to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
If you get organized…..
Will you be able to find everything???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## superdav721

Evening folks. Just popping in to check on you guys.
Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

I pretty sure that I was indispensible in the capture of the Boston Marathon Bombing "Suspect #2".....
I stayed out of law enforcements way, thereby allowing them to do their job.
I'm very proud of myself!!!

Now that my job is done…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Evening folks….........

Got to hang out with the kids all night! Just don't happen very often anymore so really makes the day…....

Randy - good you are doing your part in Boston, by hiding out in Vermont….....we're proud!

Sandra - the bench progress is great….......and have a nice road trip (try to avoid Vermont)......

Dave - stay sane if possible…..

Marty is making plans for the new museum expansion wing…...

Don't forget to stop by David's post for sure…..


----------



## superdav721

Its all good we just have a bit of adjusting to do.
Illll be oh kay in a few d ay s


----------



## JL7

Dave….William…....David…....Shane…....

A shout out to you:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Went for my MRI today but had to hit the panic button as I was in too much pain to continue. The scan was supposed to be for 80 minutes but I could only stand about 40 minutes before I had to give up.
I have been rescheduled for Monday and Wednesday as they plan to do the scan in 2 parts, and make sure I am fully loaded up on painkillers each time. They ordered a new lot of HD painkillers which we got on the way home and I have taken some and seeing some relief.

So happy with the resolution at MA, well done all law enforcement guys.
West, Tx., tragedy unfolds, the loss of life and destruction was terrible and they are still reporting a number of people missing, maybe blown away or under piles of debris.

A lot of trauma in our country this week which the citizens rose to and showed their resolve and humanity, showed who we are.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks - headed out of Dodge shortly.

Rex - Very happy to hear from you, sorry about the MRI. I've spent time in that tube and it's a challenge even without pain. The only time it went very quickly for me was when they gave me atavan. ZZZzzzzzzz.

Good luck, I'll be checking in when I can this week.

Bandit, "GO CLEAN UP YOUR ROOM!" It works for the kids…..


----------



## bandit571

Found out I do NOT like a scan that involves "Contrast". BTDT

Ultra-sounds HURT! When they have to really shove the "reader" into my sides….

IF I clean up the bench, how can I find what I need to work with?

I could get a roll-around toolbox for the Dungeon Shop, BUT, how would i get the blasted thing down the steps to the shop? Then, it would have to sit right where I normally stand while I am working.

Woodwork in the house has a case of bed bugs! They are in the carpet, as well. Several even come out of the desk the computer is on. Bombed the place several times, Landlord won't help. Last place I rented was full of spiders, including a nest of Brown Recluses. Doesn't anyone treat rental properties, BEFORE they rent them out?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great job Randy….. (I can't believe my puter typed that)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be safe Sandra… Oh #3!!, just have fun…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*FROST ALERT* Had to go out and spray the fruit trees and grape vines this morning before the sun came up…..


----------



## scotsman9

Ship My Pants. KMART commercial:


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Note to Terrorists*; If you're gonna use a boat to escape, make sure it's in water, not Watertown…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Scotty, I think I'll $#!... Oh ship, never mind…..


----------



## scotsman9

I thought the crew in here would enjoy that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's game time. I got my auction face on and my bid number in hand… I'm goin' in…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Bout to hit the shower then head to the zoo…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Just dropped in to see what condition my condition was in.
Nevermind.
The song wasn't great either,
And neither was the corny joke about it.
Good to see everyone still alive.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike's Corner- FIRST EPISODE!!!!

Make him feel welcome, or else he'll come crying to me and I hate wiping snot from his 'stash.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

scotsman that was funny


----------



## JL7

That is a funny one scotsman…...that was going around work last week…...

Rex - here's to a better week ahead…........

What's up Eddie??


----------



## bandit571

Might have a box almost ready for some finish to be applied









Inside of the box, with a divider.

Oh, that's right, we think outside of the box around here ( at least in Public)









Maybe some BLO/Poly on it??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys, Everything has come to a dead stop here for the time being. I am hoping that my 2 MRI's next week will provide some answer, I also have 5 other appointments as well next week with Vascular -CT scans and test for my previous aneurysm surgery and also my Urologist for my prostate surgery, so it's going to be a very full week.
No shop time, but I have been sketching and building in my head, that's the best way because you never make mistakes or run out of lumber. I am also able to help Sandra plant some things in those raised mobile planters I made for here a while back, so I am keeping my hand in and doing whatever I can do.
They gave me some 10-325 Vicodin which is doing a pretty good job of easing the pains right now, and I'll load up on them before the next MRI's.

Switching gears, my next actual project is now directed to fixing that Flower Cart that was pretty much destroyed during a violent storm we had not so long ago. I figure it will be something I can get to while sitting and do the necessary repairs on without putting any stress on my condition.

Glad the Boston stuff is over and I'll be even happier when the media finds another story to exaggerate and throw wild theories and define public opinion on. Here's my public opinion; They have a guy now in captivity, in hospital, being given every life saving treatments, and if convicted of terrorism, will spend his days in prison, 3 squares a day, CH/A, a rent free room with room service and the best healthcare available - all for free.
On the other hand, I have to fight to keep my head above water to keep a roof over my head, food on the table, utilities paid, and access to healthcare that I have 3 health insurance policies to pay for, and the bottom line, if I want to get better, then there would be an additional $2,800.00 per month co-payment, and all this from a SS check of half the co-payment cost. My cost of *living* is way beyond my means, but if I had chosen a different career path, such as terrorist or murderer I would be better off? I hear that prisons have workshops to pass your time in, free use of tools and free materials to work with, yeah that's real hard life?


> ?


Hope you all have a great weekend, Be careful and be happy.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, first coat of finish is drying









One very good coat of BLO, then a coat of Poly Gloss. That wood is almost like a sponge, the finish just seems to sink into the wood….DEEP!









Strange stuff….


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers! Hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend.

Just got in from cleaning out the workshop of a guy that died at the age of 93…still making sawdust. His son contacted our woodworking club and we are selling off the tools and such. Those that helped empty it out got first dibs on the tools. He had a Delta drill press made before the invention of aluminum or plastic or the discovery of China. He also had an old Delta bandsaw and table saw, about the same age. All in really good shape. I picked up a few hand tools. At our next club meeting will have all the tools laid out and organized for our "yard sale".


----------



## Kreegan

Check out this awesome tiger at the zoo. My kind of tiger.


----------



## DIYaholic

The "day job" ended a while ago….
Watching a great game, Mets Vs Nationals….

Rex,
I hope only good things come your way, this next week, month, year…..

Marty,
Happy hunting!

Sandra,
Happy trails to you…..

Jeff,
Nice!!!

Bandit,
I don't know how well you clean up….
But the wood in the "Vermont Desk" sure did!!!

David,
OUTSTANDING!!!
(I know you're lurking….)

Rob,
Your WW club is doing a nice thing, making sure the old tools are put to use & the grieving son doesn't get ripped off!

Rich,
Go pet the "kitty"...
I dare ya!!!

Dave,
Good luck!

Scottsman,
I love that commercial….

William,
Marbles, Marbles & more marbles….


----------



## Kreegan

Did a little turning on my new lathe this afternoon. Still working on the business end of the Asswhupper 6000. Hickory is really hard and splintery. Still haven't decided on the handle. What do you think? Osage orange? Chechen? Hard maple?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Honey I'm home…..

Bought approximately 300 bd foot of red oak for $100. There's some 8/4 stuff on the bottom.Now I need to go call my AA sponsor (that's Auctions Anonymous) ....


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like a nice haul…..
What!!! NO tools for the museum???

It turned out to only be a GOOD game….
My NY Mets lost 7-6. ;^(


----------



## JL7

I can hear Dave now…....*RED OAK!* Nice haul Marty…..

Rich, we need more details on the Asswhupper 6000, but hard maple (by description) would seem like the right choice…..

Good deed on the WW sale there Rob…..

Randy, so sorry about your Mets…....Rich is building the Asswhupper 6000 for our Twins for the next matchup with the Mets…...I think…


----------



## superdav721

*Red Oak*
You suck!


----------



## JL7

"*Red Oak*
You suck!"

LMAO! I think that was from one of your first talking videos!


----------



## gfadvm

Hey guys and gal. Missed all of you last night as my puter,phone,and TV all laid down at the same time. Cox cable sucks!

Sandra- I see you got the pics figured out without my help. S.orry I went AWOL just as I started to type a reply to you!

Off to try to catch up on all the stuff I missed.

Later


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got caught taking a pee in the local swimming pool today.

The lifeguard shouted at me so loud, I nearly fell in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to the pub last night and saw a fat chick dancing on a table.

I said, "Nice legs."

The girl giggled and said with a smile, "Do you really think so."

I said "Definitely! Most tables would have collapsed by now."


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Red Oak*


----------



## superdav721

Marty ya killin me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be here all week Dave, Two shows a night…..


----------



## gfadvm

And no cover charge for the "Marty Show"! We should sell tickets! Keep em comin Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've already completed the "Two Drink" minimum!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

There once was a gal from Nantucket…

Good Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey,
I drank the minimum….
& then some….
Where's the punch line???


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, I never got caught peeing in the pool but i did get caught exposing myself not long ago! I was mowing my lawn and had to twinkle, as I was walking in the house my phone rang so I answered it and proceeded to tinkle while talking to my wife on the phone, I was almost done when the Scwans guy (ice cream man) knocked on my door, I was so frustrated that I walked outside to order some ice cream sandwiches and forgot to holster my twinkle device. I stood there for a good two minutes when I noticed the Scwans guy kept looking down at my special area, I kept thinking "is the ice cream man gay? Why is he staring at my happy place?" About then I realized I had forgotten to put junior away. I decided the best thing to do was just stand there letting my little friend take in the sunshine. Thank goodness I'm not a wee man, that would have been humiliating. The Scwans guy gave me more respect than ever after that day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi AirHead,
Nice story!

The time has come for me to snewzzzz….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Wow
the 
stories
get
deeper
and deeper


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nuber have a blessed day and carry onward 
that was funny Marty lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

Last time the Schwans guy came to my house I answered the door with no shirt on and every time he pointed to an item in the catalog I rubbed my belly and licked my lips and moaned. He never came back. Mission accomplished.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

This is my ONE day off….
This is my ONE day to sleep in….
The cat decided to wake me up at 5:30AM….
Anyone want some stirfry???


----------



## bandit571

Mornin' Twerps! Just got home from work, had to reset the modem/box to get the internet back on.

Found out i won a plane while I was at work last night. A "minty" Wards #78. Be here next weekend….

Schedule at work has slowed WAY down, instaed of going to work tonight, I get the night off! I still have an extra day next week, though. It is on a saturday to boot :-((

Might get a second coat on that "Lost in Ohio" Desk today. That old barn wood really sucked in the finish.


----------



## Kreegan

I mostly finished the business end of the Asswhupper 6000. I may add a spike to the top still. I'm going to make the handle out of Chechen. At 2300 Janka hardness, it's the hardest wood I have on hand. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I realize that the "Boston Marathon Bombers" were Chechen…..
But utilizing one of them for a handle won't work well!!!

Also, we need pictures of this "Asswhupper 6000"....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Bandit- what do you do with all these hand planes? Do you restore them and sell them? Maybe I can help you out with some advertising? I'm always looking to help my fellow thread members.*


----------



## ssnvet

Be it ever so humble…. There's no place like home!!

Glad to hear Air Heads Happy place got some sunshine :^)

Sandra's bench is coming along nicely…

How was the AA meeting Marty? Did you get any good deals?

I'm hangin' in the shop and got my happy meter running again (shop clock that goes 2.5 days per winding, which I try to never let stop)

Taking my second crack at a 1911 trigger job, after having the first attempt almost perfect, and then botching it. Then it's back to the fence.


----------



## Kreegan

Ended up going with hard maple for the handle.


----------



## bandit571

Sell them? Hey, I jus BOUGHT another one! Maybe I can make rabbets the right way? A Wards clone of a Stanley #78 is on it's way. Just sold a pair of block planes, and now I have just two in the shop..

Desk is about done, now time to start thinkig about the next project…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
I'm concerned about how YOU use that "Asswhupper 6000"....
I DON'T want pictures of that!!!

I need to go over to see "The Chef" & mouch a meal….

TTFN….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a couple #78s. Both are missing the fence. Go figure…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I scored a good deal at my AA meeting…..

Rich, That don't even look right…..

Randy, Pass the leftovers…..

Everyone else, I got a video cupcake in the oven…..


----------



## Kreegan

It's mostly a joke between me and the friend I'm making it for. My lack of spindle turning skill meant that it went through about 15 design changes. Of course, the main point of the design was to make something I wouldn't want to be hit with, so there was room to change. I really need to make a steady rest at some point. I have all the pieces, so there's no excuse other than lack of time.

My next 2 projects are flatwork: a step stool so my son can "help" in the kitchen and a book rack for my mom like the one I made from Steve Ramsey's design.

Bled on my new lathe for the first time today. Was doing a planing cut with a skew, pushed too hard, and the skew slid over the wood, which caused me to push my bottom hand into the spinning wood. Kinda chewed up on the web between by thumb and index finger. Damn skew…


----------



## Kreegan

He originally asked me to make him a shillelagh. :-D


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here it is.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy gents! 
I'm in Myrtle Beach! Playing Skip-Bo and drinking….ooh the excitement!
832 pm and just about done for the evening. In my younger days I would have made it until 9 pm!!!
Love you guys, love ya man!!
( cheap drunk alert!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Sandra…..


----------



## superdav721

Party time!


----------



## bandit571

Road trip!

Went out to the old Pole barn Shop tonight. Found a bunch of 1x ash, and oak "scrap" wood. Picked up a few jigs as well. Found my old tool belt rig, too. A couple of the small, leather pouches on it will be going onto the jaws of my Machinist's vise. Just slip them on the jaws, and work on WOOD items.

Cheap Drunk? Or just easy?

That might be Randy: Cheap and easy?


----------



## ssnvet

Skip Bo? I wonder if it's anything like Dingbat… now that's a fun one to play while enjoying the refreshments….

Texas…. Myrtle Beach….. I think Sandra might be one of those 2 percenters :^o

Tinkered with guns most of the afternoon…. good progress, then another setback :^( but that's for another forum….

Back to work tomorrow… I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling in sick tomorrow! Please don't tell my boss….
But I'm headed to Myrtle Beach!!!

Marty,
NO leftovers, but you can lick the plate….
I do have several brownies….
The kind that are chocolaty good! Nope, can't have those either Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I resemble that remark….
But most people also include "sleazy" at the end!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Monday, bleh. Work, bleh. More snow forecast, super bleh!


----------



## superdav721

Rex you are on our minds. The few of us that have them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I need to borrow your mind, I think I lost mine…..


----------



## Kreegan

Still the best


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Rex!


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## Kreegan

Lil motivational piece for Rex.

Invictus

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The only motivation Rex needs is all those sweet tools in his shop!

*GET WELL SOON OLD MAN!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't like to brag, but since Randy never shuts up about his band saw:

Guess who's getting a brand new 5HP industrial grade cabinet saw with 52 inch rails, overhead dust collection and a bunch of extra goodies shipped to them from a little company called SawStop?

Looks like me and Mustache Mike are going to be cutting some hot dogs soon!


----------



## bandit571

Got a final coat on the Vermont Lap Desk. While the varnish was opened, three tabletops also got a coat. House smells like a Minwax Factory. "Open the windows!"

Unloaded the van from the road trip ( pictures after I get them out of the cameroski) I now have a dovetail jig in the shop, a HUGE speed square to guide saw/router cuts with (used to be a job-site saw's fence that I made) and a jig to plane wood on the bench with. Picked up the old tool belt rig, and I'm going to use the small pockets off of the nail bags as jaw protecters on my metal vise.

Brought in an old "Yard Stick" by Lufkin Rule Co. of Saginaw, USA! Steel ruler, 36" long. Back side has a lot of figures on it, mainly for a Hardware Store to figure volume of cans. On the "Inch" side, not only markings down to the 1/16ths, but you can look up the Circumference of an item too. Called a Lufkin #95?

Now behave everbody, while I go and got some pictures down.


----------



## bandit571

Just a couple pictures, so far









Final coat of varnish is on. That metal thingy is the Lufkin No.95 ruler.









And a look at a jig, or two









Homemade "Speedsquare" aka saw fence. Next









Not sure of the name of it, but I can simply lay a board on it, and plane the board,









Even a piece of Black Cherry. Part of the stash i still had out at the Pole Barn Shoppe









And the rest of the stash. Hey, it is free wood!


----------



## wswartzwel

"Guess who's getting a brand new 5HP industrial grade cabinet saw with 52 inch rails, overhead dust collection and a bunch of extra goodies shipped to them from a little company called SawStop?"

Hoity toity woodworking with stumpy nubs????


----------



## DS

Stumpy's been hanging around Charles Niel too long-Charles built a Stumpy table!


----------



## Kreegan

Sweet, Stumpy! Though that does eliminate one of the reasons I watch BCWW, which is waiting for you to cut off a finger. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hoity-Toity? NEVER! A hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworker is someone who insists on certain high end tools based simply on the brand name, or who thinks less of the work of others, not because of its quality, but because of the tools he owns. I have always believed in having the best tools you can get, and the fact that I continue to make my own tools attests to that. I am going to do some reviews on the Sawstop stuff, but you will never hear me telling someone they need a top of the line machine to be a woodworker. Expensive stuff is nice (especially when it's free), but no tool is worth a crap without a creative woodworker running it.

Besides, there's a difference between some tools that are expensive just for the sake of being expensive (Festool's $80 sanding blocks for example) and one that's expensive because it is high quality. We'll see once my Sawstop arrives, but I think too many people think they are just a saw that's won't cut a hotdog, and they forget that the fit and finish are really high end.

Of course, we'll see. My deal is that if I don't like the saw, I don't revue it. I always make it clear in writing that good reviews are NOT for sale, and just because a company sends me a tool doesn't mean a good review. But Charles Neil is a big fan of Sawstop, and Tommy MacDonald is too. I figured I better see what all the hubub is about!

I've thought long and hard about what people will think of me for having nice tools. I first encountered that problem when I went to an Incra fence. Then the Rikon band saw and the Clear Vue cyclone. But, while I have gotten to play with some nice toys, the show itself hasn't changed. It's not about the expensive tools, it's about the homemade tools, jigs and techniques that everybody can learn. That will never change. Blue Collar Woodworking is always going to be "Blue Collar".

*On a side note, I am playing around with an idea to take the hand tool segment of Blue Collar Woodworking and make it its own show. The idea would be that we'd do a four week rotation- 1st week: Blue Collar Woodworking; 2nd week: Mustache Mike's Corner; 3rd week: Blue Collar Woodworking; 4th week: Hand Tool Show. What do you guys think of that?*


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Ummmm…I got nothin'


----------



## DS

I was hooked ever since Stumpy almost took his face off with a router.
(But I'm glad you didn't )


----------



## bandit571

For some odd reason, I just MIGHt watch the hand tool shows….

(this from a guy with a hand-powered miter saw)


----------



## Kreegan

I gotta be honest with you, Stumpy. It will affect my enjoyment of the show if you start getting a bunch of high end tools. That pretty much ended my interest in The Wood Whisperer. I really like Marc and his ability to teach and explain, but once it got to the point that every tool in his videos because something I'd have to save months to buy, I stopped watching. I want someone I can relate to, someone with a shop similar to mine. I don't take driving lessons from guys in Ferraris and I'm unlikely to take woodworking lessons from someone with a shop full of Festool, Powermatic and Lie-Nielsen. I thought about it for a bit, because I felt like I was wronging Marc in some way, but at the end of the day, I could no longer relate to him, so I stopped watching/reading him.

The SawStop is fine. If I had the room and desire to get a new table saw, I'd likely buy one. I just hope you don't suddenly get a shop full of high end tools that I can't afford without selling a kidney or 2.


----------



## Kreegan

I like the idea of a separate hand tool show, Stumpy. I'd watch it. Hope you understand that you'll be opening yourself to the Hand Tool Mafia if you do that, though. Make sure to moderate your video comments.


----------



## bandit571

He is more than welcome to come to my little shop, to watch hand tool at work. I think I just MIGHT have a few on hand. Bring a plan along, and enough "timber" to make it.

Tried out a jig I had made last year. It was made for my Nickelson English Bench, but, that bench is still at the old location. So, adapted to the new "Bench"









That old grinder was in my way! Moved the grinder away, and turned the jig around









Also back in the shop









Back in the day, as they say, this would have been full of nails, screws and tools. Used to work as a Concrete Carpenter on foundations/ slabs/ and sidewalks/curbs. All things concrete…


----------



## bandit571

IF one looks close enough, they might spy a Pencil Sharpener on the bench. Lost the "cover" to it long ago.


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## bandit571

WOOD!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need a bigger tax refund…..
as I need to purchase me a *SawStop 5HP* industrial grade *cabinet saw* with *52 inch rails, overhead dust collection* and a bunch of extra goodies, in order to keep up with "Elite WWer"!!!
*DONATIONS ACCEPTED!!!*

Rex,
Yeah, keeping you in my thoughts also…
But looks like you are on your own for more gum!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

The hand tool show will be a monthly show where we would actually build projects with hand tools. It would have some general information segments too, like how to sharpen molding planes or the different types of hand saws, but I would build a piece of furniture step by step over a series of episodes. It'll be the same sarcastic style as BCWW, because if I can't be myself I'd have to shove a chisel into my eye and end it all. I dunno, I'm still just playing with the idea…

*Kreegan*- I know what you mean about the Wood Whisperer. He went out ad got an entire shop full of industrial sized Powermatic machines and a full line of Festool. But, he also presents himself as a professional custom woodworker. While anyone can make fine projects with much less expensive tools, you can NOT compete in the professional furniture building world without big, accurate, time saving machines. So I don't begrudge him that. Where he went wrong was bring his professional shop into his podcast. Professionals who have that stuff don't watch pod casts. They don't have time to because they're working to pay for all those tools!

I am not a professional cabinet maker. I do make a living with woodworking, but not with the type of work that requires all those machines. I do the kind of work that my viewers do, and while I may have a nicer table saw than some, they can still make the same rip and the same crosscut on any saw. They can still relate to me, even do whatever project I may be doing, as long as I don't start using 24" planers and industrial machines like that which they have no access to.

*A careful balance has to be struck. I hope I am not upsetting that balance, because that is something I have worried about a great deal lately!*


----------



## DS

Sounds like Stumpy got a free Sawstop out of the deal… Not sure what to think about that, all disclaimers aside.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I like the idea of a 4 week cycle. I need to learn more about hand tools, scrolling & turning, so that suits me fine!!! I just fear that you may stretch yourself toooooo thin! Then again, you eat well, so I don't see you getting thin!!! Lol.
I do need a weekly dose of BCWW….
Without it, I go through withdrawls!!!


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW! Airspeed! Looks like it came from the woodshop on the Titanic!!!! Does it run?


----------



## DIYaholic

MustacheMike,
It's good to have you here!!! Welcome to the debauchery and mayhem….


----------



## wswartzwel

Stumpy,

Let me know if that exacta fence and the rails drilled for the Incra lite positioner are for sale..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Greetings fellow misfits, Randy and vacationing chicks.
Thank you so much for the well wishes, you seem to have an influence. My part 1 MRI went through with flying colors today, well I was really doped up on painkillers so I was able to go the distance.. Part 2 is Wednesday, so I'll get all doped up again for that.
Stumpy moving into Dress Collar Woodworking?, mmmm I may have to purchase some Festool Sanding sheets for my Festool sander to stay ahead of him. We may be required to dress for the show, sip champagne and bite on tiny cucumber, parma ham, or smoked salmon sandwiches making sure you drop any down your dicky, Ready for it Bandit?,but Sandra would look good in a tiara, so would William and Eddie come to think of it,

Anyway, no shop time, just idle time. Might go to the shop tomorrow and count my router bits or watch the video on using the Tormek and the 11 jigs that came with it, anyone need an ax sharpened scary sharp?


----------



## Kreegan

MustacheMike!!!! Woohoo!!! It's a thread now!!!

Bandit, I need to get me a Millers Falls plane. I have an eggbeater drill and brace made by Millers Falls, but no planes. I do kind of need a No 7 equivalent.


----------



## JL7

Rex - great to hear you had a good go at it today….....Carry on!

Wish we could export snow for a living….....I'd be rich…......


----------



## Airspeed

Mustache Mike, are you speaking of my old scrollsaw? If so yes it does run. Unfortunately I don't use it very often, I used to but now it sits quietly in the corner. By the way, after watching your first video I see you're so much more proffesional that that other guy! Stump better watch out! You're going to steal all his fans! Has he asked for your autograph yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Great news….
Now start harrassing Marty!!!

Rich,
I have a MF plane….
Na-na-na-na-naaaaaaa…..

Shower time….
Then dinner time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's great news on the meat slicer *Stumpy*. Are ya gonna take it on tour around the country so we all can play with it? Oh, and the show rotation sounds good too. It keeps us on our toes…..

Give em #3!! *Mikey*.....

*Rex*, Good to see ya on your feet. Now sit your @$$ down…..

*Randy*, I've called my plane a lot worse then that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Attention all smart people*, (or engineers) If I have 24 foot roof trusses with a TC LL of 42psf, TC DL of 10psf, BC DL of 10psf, BC LL of 0, and a TOT LD of 62psf, how much lumber can I hang from the ceiling before I have to be concerned about it coming down???


----------



## superdav721

Ah Rex is up and kicking.
NICE!
Mike welcome to the misfits!
Mike William has about 12 scroll saws and uses em.
Marty sister site Homerefubers.
You can use your LJ login.


----------



## wswartzwel

Welcome Mustache Mike! looking forward to your show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I went and looked. They were all beautiful…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Marty- Now you got me all worried about all the wood I've got stacked in my shop attic (not to mention all the concrete blocks on top of the stickered stacks!) My shop ceiling does seem a little lower than it used to be.


----------



## superdav721

Andy blocks in the attic?
Use milk crates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I got to thinkin' about making some angle iron racks to hang from my cieling to hold lumber instead of having it stacked on my floor. I went to Menards and got a spec sheet on the trusses I used when I built my garage. Now I just have to figure out what it says…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just stack the wood full, full, full…..
When the roof caves in…..
Rebuild the roof…..
Then stack a little less wood!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I thought I'd put the scales under the lumber racks so that when they fall, I'd be able to get a weight on them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm figuring that if the total load bearing rating on the joists is 62psf, and part of that is made up of the roof and any snow that may sit on it in the winter, then that wouldn't leave much for wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unless of course, I'm looking at this all wrong and 62psf is enough to park a car on. But I would never park my car on the roof, because my ladder would never hold it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Everyone knows that roofs are NOT for cars….
They are FOR helicopters!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I put concrete blocks on top of the stacked and stickered wood I have sawed from logs to help keep it flat as it dries. In the summertime that attic is a great kiln.


----------



## wswartzwel

"In the summertime that attic is a great kiln."

Great idea! Thanks you just saved me from having to build a solar kiln.


----------



## boxcarmarty

mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like another one of those mornings where it's gonna take forever for these pages to load up…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I have been a non-participant here lately because of pain issues.
However, I needed place to vent the morning.

I am madder than hell.
My kid came home yesterday with a pamphlet he got in a program at the school.
He is in fifth grade.
This pamphlet, and the program, was called "always changing".
It is a guide and a program that dealt with hiegene, health as they get older, and puberty.
Then it went on to explain about wet dreams, why their penises get hard, and even had a little diddy in the book that described semen as that "sticky white stuff". 
My child is in *FIFTH* grade.
I plan on talking to the principle this morning. 
I am less mad about the program.
I am pissed off though that parents were not notified about it in a proper manner.
You see, parents were supposed to have an option of keeping their kids out of it or even attending.
The only thing we got though was a vague paper with the wrong date (got it on the 17th and the date said the 15th) on it that we were told was a mistake and they would not be having this program.
So then he comes home yesterday (the 22nd) with the pamphlet.
I understand these kids grow up fast these days.
I understand that some of the kids up there have no fathers at home or parents that don't have good communication with their kids. 
I understand that kids need to learn this stuff.
It is my opinion though that it should be my choice when they learn it, how they learn it, and how it is presented to them.
My kids, all my kids, have always been able to talk to me.
This isn't my first rodeo. Six of my eight kids have already reached the point of me having the sex talk with them.
My fifth grader though, he thinks only of footballs and baseballs. He had no need to be told about erections and wet dreams yet. 
Maybe I'm overeacting. When I get a pamphlet from my kid though in the fifth grade and the first things I see when I open it is the topic across the top of a page in the middle of the pamphlet titled, "why does it get hard", I get a wee bit alarmed. 
There is my rant and I'm sorry if I've offended anyone or went over the line.
I'm pissed though.
I feel some of our schools these days take too much of a parent's responsibilities away without even giving us the option, and I'm one of those parents that will stand up to it and resist. 
So I'm off to the school this morning to ask who the hell had the bright idea that this program was appropriate to present to children without properly notifying parents so they could choose whether or not for their inidvidual kids to participate.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin'

William i dont blame ya .


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, It's Daves fault. He programed it into the puters…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh no it aint.
Dont tell him that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave…..


----------



## superdav721

I want to go to Vicksburg and sit outside of the office.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and Myrtle Beach surfers …oh, and Bandit, whom I especially send my best wishes for an enjoyable St. Georges Day - sorry no debauchery or drunkenness jus - Cry God for Harry, England and St George! 
I feel a bit more stable today, the super pain pills are working, and all being well, I plan some shop time, being that of a tourist or an occasional worker. Really looking forward to just being there. The weather forecast is pretty good and well within my tolerance limits.

Marty, that roof truss problem is complex. Much depends on materials and design and weight of roof (like what is the roof covering and how many layers) and whether the trusses were ever designed to provide a platform load, like designed for an attic (real one). Wood is really a cheap, inferior and degenerating material, so even if originally a calculations was made for load bearing, that figure most likely will not hold. Then again, if some loading factor was given, then what type of loading?, point, live, distributed?? You get into dangerous territory when you assume original wood constructions retaining their specifications. Also remember that wood comes in all sorts of toughness and stability, was the wood used certified for loading limits, and how long for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good idea, Then you can hear the principle say, ''It was authorized and installed by SuperDave''


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anyone know what Rex just said???

I have pictures if that helps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin'

Stumpy - I feel the same way as Kreegan. i stopped watching Marc about the same time. His early stuff was great and really helped me get into woodworking because his tools and such were within in my realm of having and using. But when he started getting all green and gold he got out of my league and I was no longer able to relate to what he was presenting. With that said, I still think he is much better than some of the "my tools are mighty than yours" group, as even he will acknowlege that its the technique more than the tool, and that the high end tools just make it easier to be dead-on acurate and sometimes quicker.

Other than than….....I've got nuttin'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Marty, I'll clarify it; Today is St. Georges Day, Patron Saint of England. No need to wear any particular colored clothes, get drunk or let your upper lip go limp. 
The US is too ungodly to have a Patron Saint, so St. Georges Day may help fill that gap.


----------



## JL7

Morning all….........just a drive by from work…........

Marty - you probably already know the answer to your truss question…....you really aren't suppose to put any load on the bottom chord….they are designed to take all the load from the top…...as tempting as it is, I wouldn't put your oak up there….....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that print is very faint and I can't read most of it.
What I do see is that the horizontal span has a connection in the middle and 4 roof loading points which are not evenly distributed, putting increased loading on the span connection.
I can't see what the material is or the specs., but you do have an engineers stamp and my best advice is to contact the issuer with you question. The stamp should be by a registered engineer - not the company. Don't go asking any "architects" about this because you'll only be able to believe half of what they say, and you never know which half to believe.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7, right on the money, but you can't make people understand why they should not take it for granted they can add an extra floor or suspend loads on the span. If an attic or load suspension is required, it must be designed into the building. Even wooden spans designed for this purpose are usually made from wood constructed I-beams.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I don't want to beat a dead horse, and I know you guys have better things to do than watch my show, but I rely on you guys for "viewer opinions". So help me out a bit more here…*

I like the show as it is, and I am comfortable with it. So I'm not looking for compliments on it. What I want are your honest opinions based on its content now and how I can improve it. Here's the things I think should be improved:

1. People seem to want more actual woodworking on film. I discuss projects, but rarely show them being built. The reason for that is because I am not a big fan of watching someone else saw wood. But perhaps I am wrong about that?

2. Multi-episode projects seem to upset people. They get frustrated when they watch an episode about a drum sander, and at the end they find out they have to wait to see it finished. I think this is related to the Youtube phenomonom. People expect Youtube videos to be quick and to the point. If I was on television they may be more patient, but since I get a lot of Youtube type of viewers, I have to be sensetive to that.

3. Kreegan makes a good point about the tools. I refuse to be seen as a tool snob. In real life I am the farthest thing from that, but I do run a risk or appearing that way as sponsors want their tools in my shop. I am going to have to be very careful. Actually, that's why I chose to work with Rockler as my major website sponsor. They are definitely not a tool snob type of company!

4. Length is always an issue. On Youtube people like short videos. But I am trying to change the way people watch woodworking shows. So I may have to just stay firm on length. 15-18 minutes may be long for a Youtube video, but I'm comfortable with it.

5. Website- I want the website to be a place that people visit once a week. To accomplish that I am going to be having a free woodworking jig plan and a free shop tip posted every week, along with a weekly blog, and various other stuff.

*These are the things I have been thinking about lately and I would like everybody's opinion. Constructive criticism is also appreciated, I'm a big boy. *


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, why not consider how I solved the problem?
Instead of building storage shelves, I got a large scaffolding with locking wheels. It's rated to carry 1,000 lbs and you can move it around as necessary.









Of course you add more shelves of your choice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, More then likely it is douglas fir. That is the wood of choice in these parts. Jeff's response seems to make sense about loading cords in the bottom of St George's upper lip… Er, somthin' like that…..

Pass the bottle and the tie dyed shirts…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I hear ya'. The Sawstop is on the way, but I am going to be careful about going much farther. A good table saw is one thing, everybody needs a table saw and you should have the best you can afford. But I have to be careful about getting tools regular woodworkers don't have. I used to laugh at Norm Abram when he demonstrated how we could all make a mortise with our mortising machines. How many of his viewers has a big Powermatic mortising machine? Or the Wood Whisperer when he showed how to thickness a board with a 24" planer. Thanks! Now I know how to use one of those if I ever can afford one!

I'll have to re-evaluate because I don't want to be seen as a tool snob, that's for sure.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good to see you *William*! We understand if you aren't in the mood to post. We're thinking about you! If you want us to know you're around, just type "Good morning" or "Good Night" and leave it at that. We understand if that's all you have to say.

Good to see you up and around too *Rex*. Of course we never doubted you'd be back to your old self quick.

I've been SICK for a couple of days. I NEVER get sick, but this is now twice in a couple of months! Both times I caught it while visiting inlaws!

I'm sitting here with a cup of coffee under a pile of blankets scanning the tool listings on ebay. I need some more hand planes.


----------



## wswartzwel

Good morning,

William, I hope your visit with the school goes well. Thanks for being a parent that is involved. Now not only do you have to explain the" becoming an adult talk" with your kids, you also have to try to explain the fact that not everyone has the same views about what is appropriate to your kids. Today's culture is different from what it was when we grew up. Being a dad requires more effort to guide your children so they can navigate through life successfully.

Regarding the wood whisperer… It seems his show has become more of an advertising infomercial about the tools that are available…. over time lots of shows "sell out" to the manufacturers. what use to be a show with most of the video time showing sawdust being made and cool joinery tips, becomes "look what this tool does." Magazines do pretty much the same thing… as Marketing evolves I see the day coming when it will become harder and harder not to buy the stuff being sold. They gather peoples info on all the social media sites, what you buy when swiping a card, even what groceries you buy with the little saver cards at the grocery store…

I can't say that I blame the hosts though if someone is offering you free tools it is hard to say no… Kind of like our congressmen that have favors to return.

One thing i noticed about Stumpy's review on the clearvue cyclone… He gave his wooden cyclone just as much air time as the freebee he got.. he demonstrated how to make the wooden version in detail enough so anyone could build it. Thanks Stumpy for offering good entertainment, and a woodworking show for woodworkers.

Oh and if you keep the new saw I want to buy your old exacta fence with the incra lite posistioner set up


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,

#1 Every one does things a little different. A snippet of woodworking, especially if it involves a jig or novel clamping system might be OK.

#2 Patience is a virtue. I just wait til it's done and go back and watch them all.

#3 I doesn't bother me if you use expensive and large equipment….UNLESS…. the project is impossible to complete without said equipment. Part of the fun is devising workarounds, anyway.

#4 20, or even 30, minutes isn't too long unless it's full of fluff and nonessential crap. See #1.

#5. Good idea!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- I'm glad you noticed that with the Clear Vue cyclone. I like Clear Vue, they're a great company and their cyclone is the best (in my opinion) on the market. But they were well aware that my show is about making your own stuff, so they had no problem with me showing two options. People could build one, or buy one. And I am going to be doing another episode soon about improving a single stage collector for those who can't afford either cyclone options.

When I deal with companies, be it Clear Vue, Rockler, Wynn or Saw Stop, I make it very clear that the show will not change. Yes, they can buy advertising on the website, but they can't buy good reviews on the show. If you make that clear, good companies respect that. Those that don't respect that aren't worth my viewers' time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate it when the Boss say's we have to work…..

1. I do watch Rough Cut and the WoodSmith Shop which are project building shows. I watch them for a new idea to build and also for a tip or two that I can use on my builds. In the earlier shows, you started building a tool cabinet. What happened to that? That was a point of interest in the show and viewers could associate with it as something that was needed in their shops. And, it was something that we was watching you build.

2. You are right about the continuing episodes. There's nothing worse than being elbow deep in a bucket of popcorn and finding out you have to wait another week to see how it ends. If Tommy can build an entire cabinet and take a trip to a local attraction in a 20-25 minute show, I'm sure you can put something together.

3. I agree with tools that are beyond our realm. (Festool) I don't feel that SawStop is a goodie foo foo tool. It is an advanced table saw that specializes in safety, and that is something that we all need a lesson in. I know for a fact that the Amish shops in this area uses SawStop. Besides, If Roy can test it with his chicken leg, then so can you.

4. 20-25 minutes on the shows. That is what PBS shows are. If you don't have time to watch it now, then come back and watch it later. Point is, a woodworker will sit and watch a 30 minute episode if it's something that they want to watch. If it happens to be an episode that they are not interested in, then they'll go off to the woodshop and be back for next weeks show.

5. Free is always a big attractor. Take me to lunch and we'll talk about it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that Stumpy has got me running off at the mouth like Rex, I almost forgot I was discussing shelving methods with the old geezer…..

Rex, I have a heavy duty section of warehouse shelving (for skids) down on the farm. I might be able to do something with it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that mobile scaffold worked out well for me.. It let me change the lumber storage area configuration in (or outside) the shop and you can always use a free shelf as a WIP feed. It's also very easy to take down if you run out of lumber to stores and use the space to work in. You can also reserve one shelf as a desktop or work top. You can also use it as a scaffold too, would you believe.? Got any ceilings to do????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hello, Where'd everybody go?? Who turned the lights out??

Guess I'll eat my sammich and go back to the WoodShack…..


----------



## MustacheMike

Airspeed - Thanks for the compliment. Actually though the Boss comes across as twisted as a big box store 2×4, he is an excellent wood worker with a passion for he trade. Given that in our outhouse his side uses newspaper and sawdust and my side uses rolled walnut veneer


----------



## wswartzwel

LOL…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

You promised to keep our outhouse habits a secret, Mustache. Get back to your corner and polish my molding planes!

(I knew I shouldn't have taught him how to use the computer


----------



## wswartzwel

Pastrami on Pumpernickel…. mmm Lunch was good today.


----------



## superdav721

Send them planes down here Stumpy I'll be happy to polish them.
Stumpy I like the show the way it is. I would like to see a project or two. I have a bad habit about getting on a tool kick on mine. And I do get asked when is the next project.
I like the length because you segment it.
Now you have Mike and it is better.
Do some joinery tips, glue tips and or weekend projects for the kids.


----------



## superdav721

Now everybody go read my blog.
Please
no new video but something I found interesting.
http://chiselandforge.com/general/makers-mark-lore/


----------



## DS

Marty, if you "sister" the lumber to the trusses you'll actually increase thier load carrying capability.

It might make it a pain to use the lumber later, but, you didn't mention anything about that.
Jus' sayin'... ;-D


----------



## DS

If you're at a loss of what to do with all that extra sawdust, here's what these guys did with thiers.

I don't recommend this, though. (My internal lawyer made me say that-it looks really cool.)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool DS, I wanna build one of those…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wonder if you use one of Stumpy's cyclones, if you can get more lift out of it???


----------



## DS

Don't sue me if you blow yourself up though. This was on Mythbusters first. You can blame the Discovery Channel. They have more money than me anyways.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DS

One brilliant flash and Marty forgot all about his truss problem.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

MustacheMike (MM).
Considering your shared latrine description can you confirm or not that Stumpy's &hit doesn't stink. Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah DS, Marty would not have such a high squeaky voice if he loosened his truss a little and allow blood flow to his brain.


----------



## Kreegan

Here are my thoughts, Stumpy.

1) I wouldn't mind a bit more action shots of what you're making. A montage of short clips would be fine. Helps establish your street cred.

2) I don't mind the multi-episodes, so long as it's not more than 2. The dust collector series really wasn't of much interest to me, so having 3 episodes devoted to that was a bit much. 2 is fine. If you're working on a really large project, I could see more, but I'd hope really large projects would be rare. Try to keep it to stuff that can be done in a weekend.

3) I'd be very careful about accumulating a bunch of sponsors. You don't want to become The Wood Whisperer, where the first 2 minutes of the podcast are devoted to his sponsors.

4) I think you're fine on length. Sometimes it takes a few sittings for me to get all the way through an episode, but I don't mind. Just try not to exceed 30 mins.

5) Sounds like good plans for your website. I wouldn't mind some project-specific forums there too. How about a webcam in your shop? ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike is a PG-Rated guy like I am. He only uses words like "do-do" and the occasional "piddle". But if you're really interested, Rex, I will send you a bag full for your investigation.

*For anyone who doesn't know (it's a closely guarded secret to preserve the mystique of the show), Mustache Mike is my father. Which explains why we look alike. Don't tell anyone, though. I don't want to ruin his career!*

So, when I say sarcastic things to him on the show, remember that it's only in character. I have the utmost respect for my father and don't talk to him like he's my "sidekick" in real life.


----------



## wswartzwel

is there a real Joy? or is she a made up character for humor. How will she cut liverwurst for your sandwiches with the new sawstop? And does what brand of tobacco does she chew?


----------



## DS

heheh, Rex got it. ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rich- Unfortunately, sponsors are important to produce a good show. My financial investment in this has been MASSIVE and it's a full time job. That means it has to pay or I don't eat. And I like to eat a lot. Rockler is our biggest sponsor, but you'll notice that they don't get a "this show is sponsored by" ad on the show. That's because they sponsor the website, not the show itself. Same with SawStop, ClearVue, Wynn and others. The show itself does not have a sponsor, and for the time being it will stay that way. I don't mind putting ads on the website (up to a point) but the show itself is about "Blue Collar Woodworking", not about selling tools for sponsors. When I talk about a tool, it's because I honestly like the tool and I think it's worth telling others about. Nothing said or done on the show is influenced by a sponsor, and I intend to keep it that way.

I hear you on projects. That's one of the reasons I have been considering the hand tool episodes. You see, BCWW is supposed to be about the workshop itself- Jigs, machines, tools. That's what makes it different. If I start building end tables I lose the theme of the show. So, I was thinking of doing some actual furniture construction, not on the regular BCWW show, but on the new monthly hand tool show. I'll select a project and build it with hand tools, teaching hand tool skills along the way. Now that will require several episodes per project, but that can't be helped. I really think it may be fun to watch, and informative.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can't give away all of the show secrets, Bill! Pretty soon you'll ask me if my real name is Stumpy Nubs and if I use padded belly enhancer on camera!


----------



## Kreegan

So I put the finishing touches on the Asswhupper 6000 last night. Put some shellac on the handle, reinforced the glue joint with some CA and put a little cap in the hole on the top. Now I gotta ship it. It's wider than the cane I sent my brother, so the tube I used for that won't work.


----------



## DamnYankee

1. One of my ongonig frustration with woodworking shows is that they might show you cutting the wood, but they don't show you some of the more important details on how they set up for the cutting/routing etc. Blad angle/height, type of blade, all kinds of details that they appear to assume every woodworker would know…but not all of us know them. This is why I like the Woodsmith shows. While I usually find their projects failry simple (this is good) they also do a very good job of HOW they got to the cut they wanted or how they did the assembly, etc.

2. Multiple episode disappoint me some…I don't mind it so much if it due to providing details. I don't need to see you cut the 20th piece of the same piece, but if you are showing how you set the tools up for a cut, or how you mixed a finish, then fine.

3. For me, if you are putting out a show for the average woodworker then use tools the average woodworker might use. Some of us just might buy the more expensive table saw, band saw, drill press (and probably in that order) but won't buy the 24" thickness sander, or the 20" jointer, etc. So show us how to do the job with what we have. I remember a podcast of Marc using a standard circular saw and foamcore to cut down a piece of sheet good. You won't find him doing anything like that anymore.

4. My answer to this is similar to multi-episodes. If its worth the time due to content then go for it, if you are filling up over 25 minutes with funny ha-has but little content then no.

5. Cool. I think jigs and techniques are what the average bluecollar woodworker wants/needs. However, you have to be careful with this as many of the jigs and such are republished over and over and over and over again in the various woodworking magazines and shows.

ONe thing I'd really like to see are shows on finishing. Most that I've seen gloss over (pun intended) some of the details. Like what is a 1lb cut? What are the different times for using different finishes? How long should it set? Etc, etc etc.


----------



## MustacheMike

Hey! I thought the only connection we were supposed to mention was Adam and Eve  You guys play to rough! I'm going to go do something useful and just lurk for a while.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You make some good points too, Yanks. I'll take them all into consideration!


----------



## boxcarmarty

So what happened to the tool cabinet???


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah seriously, what happened to the tool cabinet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's sitting right behind the hand tool bench. You don't notice it because the doors aren't done and it's covered in hand planes. I got sidetracked with other show projects, and people stopped asking about it, so it got shelved for now. Maybe I should finish it after the drum sander wrap-up?


----------



## wswartzwel

Yeah, I wanna see those hinging tool holders in action


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well my ebaying between vomiting sessions today has been a bust. I lost a viscous bidding war on three separate lots of molding planes. Someone either wanted them a lot more than I did, or they had a lot more money to waste. I hope he cuts himself on a rusty iron and gets tetanus.


----------



## Kreegan

Hope you feel better, Jim. Perhaps you can sell some of your molding planes to finance the show… ;-)


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. the truss load rating is most likely for a "uniformly distributed load" like a 2' blanket of snow. Hanging lumber racks is definitely a "point" load and if you load em up to heavy, things could go south in a hurry. You won't see it until you get a big wind storm or snow load or something unexpected that will push you over the edge

Here's 2 bits for the Stumpomatic.

1. I'm not sure that you look like Mike at all…. unless the postman's name is also Mike ;^)

2. I like older NYWS episodes better, where he's making do with a contractor saw, cutting mortises with a router, etc…

3. All the WW shows need to generate revenue to survive, and that means they need to court manufacturer advertising, sponsorship, whatever…

Would I turn down free tools? Not a chance…

Here's a wild idea for you…. perhaps it's time to put up a shop…. not a factory, but say a 30×30 garage and then blog about it, and do show segments surrounding the more involved design/build decisions and details. You can put all your nice tools in there, but keep filming most of the show in the "cave"

wrt revies and not giving a "bad" review. I find bad reviews just as, and perhaps even more helpful than good ones. I understand that no one wants to pay you to slam their stuff. That's why I think, in the long run, you really need to buy a tool with your own money, to accurately tell people whether you think it's worth the price or not.

Of course PM, SS, LN, Festool and the like are great tools… I don't need anybody to tell me that. What I want to know is where are the bargains. And what are the bombs to avoid. But they don't have to be "slams" .... just be a good Joe Friday (ask Mike who he is if you don't know) and give your viewers "just the facts" and let them form their own opinions. That's why I think I like the comparative reviews, such as found in WW rags. They used to exclude the "good deal" brands like Grizzly, but couldn't ignore them for ever.

Another idea might be to incorporate tips and project highlights from you fan base into the show.

I agree with Yank about project segments…. show us the stuff that's not obvious, like fitting, sneaking up on final dims. How to correct mistakes, etc…

There's 2 cents for less than you paid for it.

The KEY is that you keep the show on the net and free to watch (i.e. not on a cable channel).

Thanks for doing what you do…. be true to you values and you'll figure it out.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy ya got a hundred of them hanging in the shop. How many do you need. And try sniping on eBay. I got tired of it being done to me so I started doing it.


----------



## Kreegan

I hate sniping apps. I just put in the most I'm willing to pay, and if I win, I win, not not, I don't. I think I'm going to avoid eBay for awhile. I had a negative experience recently and do not like the retaliatory resolution options they have. Last time this happened, I didn't use eBay for close to 2 years.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sniping only works if you snipe high enough. You wait until the last second and then put in your max amount. But if someone else snipes at the end too with a higher amount, which usually happens, you still lose.

You can never have too many planes… or clamps.


----------



## bandit571

Imagine filming a build of a lap desk, using just hand tools?

Then you can show what all them molding planes are actually used for.

Or, maybe a small dinette table, again just hand tools. Plus, it would be a project the St. Roy hasn't made….


----------



## bandit571

Yep, nap time is over!

Next two days are Vacation days

Getting paid to sit around the house, no less.

Then, after three working days, I get a third Vacation day.

And then, just a regular day off.

A Wards clone of a Stanley #78 ison it's way! It is even COMPLETE! Have to wait til friday, or so, to see who made it for Wards.

Stumpy: QYB, and get to filming…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, everybody leave?

I'd film/video my projects, but…..not set up for it..

Besides, if a high quality lens ever looked my way, it would be scarred for life.


----------



## DIYaholic

*68* posts to get caught up on…..

Oh yeah, Hello!!!


----------



## ssnvet

A thought for the TS review….

Everything I've read about the SS saws reports that they are very well designed and of high quality manufacture.

But…. the system appears to have a vulnerability, and that is false trips. I've read that moisture on the wood (board was wetted, etc…) with trip the system. I'm wondering if sap pockets or leaky knots will do likewise.

Please run some "less than perfect" lumber through the saw and see if you get any false trips.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, today did not turn out like anything I expected. After I announced this morning about the weather being OK, it suddenly turned cold, rainy and even colder, so any shop outing was nixed.

Then my oncologist called to say they had reviewed the first re-scan of Monday, and they had found out why I have been in so much pain lately. So they are hastily setting me up with 5 straight days of radiation. I'm sure I don't have to go into it more.
I'm waiting on calls from the oncologist and hospital in the meantime, so I have no other info to give.
Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear that Rex-aroo! Fell free to borrow Randy for punching, cussing and general abusing if it'll help release your frustrations. You're welcome.


----------



## JL7

Rex - this is just a bump in the road…..you are well equipped to kick this…...just think of us losers for the next 5 days…...that should help. Keep up the fight…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Every time I hear the dirty word 'exercise',
I wash my mouth out with chocolate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, When you get done with Randy, go punch the doctor…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
If you do punch the doctor….
Just make sure it's not your doctor!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I'll be praying for ya, Rex! Remember my advice regarding bowel activity and doctor's shoes!


----------



## ssnvet

You've still got a lot of fight left in you Rex.

Get in there and show em what St. George's curmudgeons are made of.

And permission granted to kick the radiography machine on the way out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex know thats not what you wanted to hear from him ,and it sucks ,keeping you in my prayers my friend for strength to keep up this fight ,it has been a long battle and you are going to win ,we all are pulling for ya .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy keep it going your way and remember KISS for us newbies my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

100s of post got to go do some catch up


----------



## Airspeed

Does Sawstop give extra cartiges for when it goes off or do you have to wait for a new one to arrive? Does it throw the saw out of alignment or damage any components when it's set off? Does it destroy the blade as well? I can imagine its cheaper than losing a finger but wouldn't it be a lot cheaper just to pay attention and not operate a table saw while you're drunk? I think ill stick with my Unisaw and lay off the tequila while I'm running machines!


----------



## superdav721

Wood


----------



## Airspeed

I got wood! Lots of it! Just got back from my daughters to pick up the load of 1X12 pine and couldn't fit even a 1/4 of it in my truck! Four more trips and I should have enough for a day or two!









These are two of the worst ones.








I need to marry off my other two daughters to a guy in an oak mill and a wood working machine manufacturer!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Airspeed what you going to do with all that pine ,looks like some good cuts

if i ever get the funds i will get a sawstop it just makes good sense to me


----------



## Airspeed

Oh, I forgot, this was free!


----------



## wswartzwel

Nice haul. is it for a particular project, or just stocking up the wood pantry.


----------



## superdav721

Airhammer you suck.
You suck cause its free!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Airhammer you suck.
You suck cause its free! you and marty are really getting on my nerves


----------



## JL7

Airhammer you suck.
You suck cause its free!


----------



## gfadvm

William, I'd love to be a fly on the wallwhen you have your meet with the principal! Try not to get arrested

Roger, Hang in there. We don't get to pick our cards and you have been dealt a shi-y hand. Now all you can do is play it out. You are in our prayers every day.


----------



## Airspeed

No specific plans for it yet but it's nice to litteraly have an endless supply! Litterally ENDLESS SUPPLY! Ha ha suckers! I would share with you guys but I think most of you would pay more for fuel to come get it! I'm going to take a trailer down in the next day or so to pick up the rest of what he picked out for me, he had to park his and my daughters Harley's outside to store all of the pine in the garage.


----------



## JL7

Well stated Andy…......

You keeping that TS fed??


----------



## Airspeed

What a drag, tomorrow I have to re stack and sort the mostly clear boards in my shop, woes me, I feel so burdened with all that FREE pine. Hey Marty, I'll trade you this pine for the truckload of hardwood you scored the other day!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Air*- Mine is coming with 4 cartridges so I can do some testing  But normally you have to buy a new one online. I would imagine it may be a pain, but false activations are said to be extremely rare, so I don't think it would be an issue. I mean, how often do you touch your spinning saw blade anyway? Chances are you will never need to replace it. But it's nice to know it's there if I need it. As for the saw- no, it doesn't throw anything out of alignment because these things are built really solid. The thing weighs 700lbs! I've seen them tripped and it's no issue. It does damage the blade- but only a couple of teeth. So with a high end blade you could get it repaired.

Actually, what appeals to me as much as the safety feature is the quality of the saw itself. These things are said to be top of the line in all aspects.

We'll see once it arrives. I haven't gotten an ETA yet, but I suspect it may be a couple weeks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Airhammer you suck.
You suck cause its free!

I'm sore….
I'm tired….
I'm beerless….


----------



## Airspeed

Stump, do they want you to demonstrate the saw being activated? That would be a little scary but fun! Any idea what the cartridges run? (I guess I could look it up but you're here!) who's finger are you going to shove in the blade for the demo?


----------



## Airspeed

I remember seeing an early version of the Sawstop on a documentary about inventors years ago, the guy was in the early stages of marketing it, I never thought it would fly but I was wrong! I can imagine they must be built like a tank!


----------



## superdav721

I made Damascus steel this weekend.
Its tool steel and file steel with a bit of spring steel. 
5 layers and it was folded 3 times.
Its a marking knife blade.


















Acid bath









I didn't get a lot of contrast in the steels and its only 40 layers but this is what I got. Not bad for a first time.


----------



## Airspeed

Dave that's cool! Is that the steel that ends up with an interesting patern, the wavy lines?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
No I am not in jail.
I did have some choice words though.
Nothing was done.
I really didn't expect anything to be "done" because it can't be changed now.
I did want an acknowledgement that it wasn't handled properly though.
FAT CHANCE.
As it turns out though, I am not the only parent upset about it.
Since I am the most vocal of them though,
It is being requested that I speak at the next school board meeting in respresentation of the other parents.
I haven't given an answer to that yet.

I have come to another decision though,
I am getting more deeply involved next school year in PTO meeting and plan to attend every school board meeting.
It will allow me to stay more abreast as to what the hell is happening in this school.
It has been suggested that I run for some kind of office with the PTO.
I don't know about that one either.

I will think about and have to decide what path I wish to take form here.
I just wanted you all to know what's going on though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William good to hear you keep your cool we were taking up a collection for bail money ,we wouldnt leave you there 
i spent some years in politics and it very taxing William its not a bad thing to represent others but it is very demanding of your time , knowing you you would be a good representative of your peers because you are honest and speak your mind


----------



## superdav721

Airspeed yes that is correct.


----------



## superdav721

Sick em William


----------



## Airspeed

Dealing with schools ain't no fun! Teachers seem to be a little different than normal people, at least the ones I've dealt with, they seem to think they can do no wrong. All three of my daughters were Student body presidents, my second daughter was on the volleyball team and had an out of town game, the coached took several of the girls to a tournament a day early (which I wasn't aware) dumped five 15/16 year old girls off at a mall and went on a date with some guy she met on the Internet. While at the mall my daughter and few of the other girls decided to shoplift, my kid snagged a pair of socks and got caught. When she got back from the tourney she was stripped of her presidency and suspended for a week. I'm in no way condoning theft but I felt that since the coach not only took them a day early and dumped them off in a large city at a mall that the school had no business disciplining my daughter, that was my job! I fought it (after I grounded her for a month and took away her prized cell phone) and was able to get the suspension revoked but she still lost her presidency and had the theft recorded in her school records. I should have sued them for abandoning my kid in the city at a mall so the coach could go have sex with a stranger!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*William For President…..*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

airspeed i went to a lumber yard yesterday and the owner told me i could have all of his scrap i wanted all cypress ended up buying a couple 16'' x 1 '' x10' board at 1.10 a ft and a lot of scrap/ cull , this was one pile alone and there were more


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William For President….. he would be a good one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron, Did you get a name and number on that coach??? Just wonderin'.....


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That looks like Christmas to me! Wish I was closer.

William for president sound good to me!

Jeff, Been feeding the saw railroad dunnage for the past few days. Don't think he liked it as I had to order a new switch today!


----------



## Airspeed

Nice score Eddie! Marty, I really don't think you want this woman's number! Unless you want a woman that looks like stumpy! She is woman but only in a biological sense of the word.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the warning Aaron, I heard about them kinda women from California…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you suck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Daily recap; Been planing some *RED OAK* today. cutting it down for frame stock. Made a few cabinet doors. Watched a bunny drive the dog nuts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

nudge…..


----------



## superdav721

Randy is my President.
Rex is the French foreign minister.


----------



## superdav721

*Red oak*...
You suck to Marty.


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, she was actually from the south as evident by her accent, the women in California are all absolutely drop dead gorgeous! All of them! Perfect skin, blonde hair, exceptional physics! Well, except for the ones that frequent Wallmart but I rarely go there!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, the consensuses is you suck. We'll just go with that…..


----------



## JL7

Nice blade Dave…...another new surprise trick up your sleeve…....very clever…...

Good to see you're not in jail William….

Eddie - you suck! *CYPRESS!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well , wait till i tell the president and see what he has to say about all this


----------



## superdav721

Cypress has some beautiful cathedral grain. Its like working with pine but oh my it is pretty.
Thank you Jeff.
I hope all you guys find all the good deals on wood.
Good luck.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Nice work on the damascus but I'll warn ya, it's as addictive as boxmaking! And a Hell of a lot more work without a power hammer, press,or rolling mill. I think we used Tin Chloride solution to etch ours. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## superdav721

Andy mine were hammered. And it wooped my ass. All I had was hydrochloric acid. I have some new stuff that is on the opposite end of the spectrum. Is is ALKALINE. I have seen aluminum start to smoke in this stuff.
We shall see. And yes it is addictive.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good early morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
*Thank you Guys*

Well it''s SS check payday for me so I'll be off to the store to get some gum - thanks to a certain snowbound LJ.
Lot's of stuff to attend to today. Got a message from the hospital about a Friday appointment @ 9.00 am, but for what I don't know. I already have a full day's worth of appointments with Vascular and Urology on Thursday, but I have no idea what the added Friday one is, so I'll have to call and find out. They are also supposed to arrange for 5 days in a row of radiation, so the Friday one can't be that. I did think that having to drive 60 miles each way to make those 5 consecutive day appointments, that I might try to arrange to stay instead of driving back and forwards, but a hotel is out of the question for me, so I thought I'd ask if they would get me on a Sleep Apathy test at the hospital where you actually have to sleep there for several nights. Sound like a plan? They did suggest a year ago that I had the test, so now I'll take them up on it, like free hotel.!!!!
Weather is supposed to be Yuk again today, but although shop time is out, I have plenty to do. I took a pic yesterday of the poor old flower cart that was damaged in a recent storm, so that is going to be a refurm/build project for me.

















The poor old thing had a beating and actually did cartwheels in the yard. 

As for the Stumpy controversy, I think MustacheMike should take over the lead role so that it is like a father and son video, where the father teaches the son how to do stuff, share his knowledge and experience. Maybe justify getting a Saw Stop so that the little urchin's fingers will be safe. There could also be some humor injected, like dad whoops stumpy's ass for screwing up, perhaps dad could sit and watch over the little tike while consuming several "cold ones", lord know he's deserved them. 

Everyone have a great day, except Randy. Bandit, wake up for another day of plane sailing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Go get em Rex!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Rained all night, raining all morning. May have to take an extra nap…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

This getting up before it's entirely light out stinks… I'm going back to bed. Wake me around noon.


----------



## Kreegan

Ahhh, what passes for "spring" in Minnesota. Had a rock hit my window and crack it on the way to the oral surgeon this morning. Just seems like piling on, doesn't it?

Keep us updated, Rex. The sleep study is a good idea. Gives the doctor more ways to punish you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy as soon as i get ahead a bit im going to get a sawstop not the big one the mid size one ,just wondering if moisture content would set off the break if it was to high ,maybe sawstop will offer sales some time r another on them ,it just a matter of time before the other maker join in on this safety feature,but i have researched this saw and its one of the best build one too.


----------



## ssnvet

Airhead….. you should have sued them…. and you suck :^) We have several "country" style pieces of furniture (hutch, jelly cabs, book shelf) made out of wide pine with simple joinery, and I really like them. "Blue collar" furniture if ever there was any.

Eddie….. you suck too :^) Time for Adirondack chairs?

William… Keep on em…. it will only get worse. There's a guy in our town, who shows up at every town council mtg. and every school board mtg. and tape records the meeting. Then he posts the audio on a web site he created for townies who want to know what's going on, but don't want to waste time sitting in boring meetings. The schools rely upon the apathy of the parents and love nothing more than a poorly attended school board meeting. They were all set to do some "at risk behavior" survey a few years ago, with very specific and graphic questions about sexual activity (down Marty, down!) and when the buzz got out they were inundated with parent phone calls. Needless to say, the survey got nixed.

Stumpy… SS says mis-fires are rare… but I'd love to see some wet wood go through one… and maybe some pine with a sappy knot. Also, IIUC, there is an override switch that defeats the sensor, specifically for use on "iffy" wood. Is there any kind of obvious "warning, safety disabled" flag, to help prevent operators from bypassing the sensor and forgetting to turn it back on?

We looked at buying SS for our shops, but chose to put the money towards other improvements. For us, the deciding factor was that (1) we frequently cut wet or sappy wood, (2) we haven't had a TS injury in >15 years, and (3) since acquiring large panel saws and a gang rip saw, we infrequently use the TSs that we have remaining in our shops (a quick rip on a filler board or trimming plywood panel).

What we really need is a flesh sensing nail gun :^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

My understanding is that the SS might trigger in wet woods, but only very wet- like water flying off the blade wet. The bypass is nice because it has a light that pops on if the stop WOULD have been triggered. So you can test a scrap of your wet wood and see if it will trigger or not before running it in standard mode.

Believe me, there are a lot of places in my shop I would have spent this kind of scratch in before a new table saw. But this all came together pretty fast. So we'll see how it turn out. I'm excited, to say the least.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sawstop is also working on prototypes for a band saw and a miter saw with their technology. I saw a video, looks interesting. I don't know if they will ever be fully developed, but they have real potential.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*PROJECT IDEA*- I am thinking about a future project for BCWW. I like the homemade 12" jointer that Mathias from Woodgears made a while back. But it got me thinking about the European machines that are starting to become popular here which are jointer/planer combos. I'm thinking about turning an old planer into a combo machine. People could pick up a used Delta or Ryobi on Craigslist and turn it into a dual machine. Might have real potential…


----------



## bandit571

Processing some of the FREE wood from the old shop, found a surprise









While it does have a bunch of beetle tracks in it, THAT is curly figure right there. Still digging through the "stash"









Using an old (1930s era) hardware store chain plane









Maybe I should back off a bit, and show the entire planing bench I'm using?


----------



## ssnvet

it has a light that pops on if the stop WOULD have been triggered

That's smart! then you can "learn the saw" and know what can and can't be cut.

European machines that are starting to become popular here which are jointer/planer combos.

"starting"?? 20+ years ago, my best friend ran an antique restoration biz in Williamston, MI (Stumpy should know where that is) and he had a Makita combo machine. Very slick set up. I'm surprised they didn't sell like hot cakes.


----------



## StumpyNubs

They have been around, but only recently are they becoming widely available from the major tool makers. Europeans are always a step ahead of us in woodworking technology.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt,
A lot of European machinery is more efficient, safe and robust mainly because there are strict laws concerning "what you get" as a consumer. The US has always been very lax on this and has instead sought to extract the last cent from any product for profit rather than efficiency etc. So while there are no laws specifying product quality in the US, then HF loves it. Don't expect what you think you pay for, and BTW government consumer standards are not a communist plot.


----------



## MustacheMike

REX wrote "As for the Stumpy controversy, I think MustacheMike should take over the lead role so that it is like a father and son video, where the father teaches the son how to do stuff, share his knowledge and experience."

Sounds logical but with the exception of scroll sawing and I had a lathe years before he did, he has way, way more knowledge and experience than I have. That said with the exceptions mentioned above I will remain the student and side kick. That way if there is a screw up, guess he gets the blame


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mike, you have to know me. Tongue in Cheek comments are my hallmark.


----------



## wswartzwel

oops.. left a cake in the oven… gotta go.


----------



## MustacheMike

Thanks Rex for the explanation! Sounds like you suffer from ill health as well. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I wanna be outside playing. Or in my garage playing. Anywhere but here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt thanks

MustacheMike im glad you put that Rex in his place hes always picking on me  ,he ok just a Tongue in Cheek person and full of bullock

Bill dont burn the cake

Rex been in court all day with the SS people maybe its getting close to the end of a settlement ,


----------



## DamnYankee

FIGHT! FIGHT! Go Rex GO!

All ya'all suck….cause its free!

got into the shop yesterday evening, then the wife figured out where I'd gone off to and called me into the house…somthing 'bout dinner and having to go to my youngest's choral concert….


----------



## bandit571

Bench picture!









Tain't a bit "pretty", but NOW it won't go a-walking across the floor. OSB with two screws per leg, AFTER I kicked the legs back to where they were supposed to be.

I THINk that is called a "Chutting Board" on the bench? I use it instead of a vise to hold a board i want to plane. Bottom cleat to hold it to the bench, and one cleat to hold the board.


----------



## DamnYankee

My personal take on the anti-SawStop argument concerning "just practice proper safety" (or as stated above not drunk).

Just because my truck has airbags (all over - front, side, etc) doesn't mean I'm going to go drive like a madman. If I were currently in the market for a new TS and it was in my price range (even if just barely) I would likely pick the SawStop. I would likely pick it not because of the safety feature but because its a quality saw with an added safety feature.


----------



## ssnvet

Let's all send the Stumpster hot dogs for his new SS testing! He can cook them in various ways (grill, boil, rub between hands, etc…) and see if they still pop the weasel.

O.K. time to look at the CC bill and see what the week of "family fun" cost me….. holding my breath!


----------



## ssnvet

last thought on the Stumpy show….

I (like others I suspect) like to watch it because I appreciate his (attempts at) humor.

Kind of self deprecating, deliberately not PC, etc…

On some of the similar shows, the hosts attempt to appear to be "regular guys" (you know, rude, crude and unattractive) but aren't always so believable….. Sir Stumps-a-lot most definitely excels at these "qualities" and doesn't have to fake it.

If a shop full of free tools doesn't go to his head (at the higher elevations) then I see no reason why the show should change.

OBTW…. I like having Mike on the show a LOT…. as he's much more articulate and clear in his communication than mumbles :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good thinking DY. Soon they will be selling life size rubbers to stop one.

Eddie, who pulled your chain?

Thanks MM, I've been hanging in so long that I'm now ripe. No good dwelling on it, just got to keep a stiff upper lip and plod on. The big problem is having ill health and watching Stumpy's videos, doubles the pain.

Rich, quit fussing, remember I need that gum money.

Do you all keep getting asked if you want your bills to go paperless? I do and it has got to be annoying, so I have developed a retort for the lucky promoters;
When asked if I want to go paperless, I say, yes, sounds great. Does that mean you will get me an ISP, a computer and printer (to print out my receipts)? - silence., click.
Another one is; "Can we arrange for a direct payment from your bank account for a certain date each month?" Sure, just make it a day after my SS check clears my bank. "And what date is that"? - No specific date, it changes every month.
I love being an awkward bastard, such fun.


----------



## Airspeed

Stumpy is trying to be funny? I thought he was simply a "special" person and everyone watched just to show him their support! Now I get it!

As for testing the SS, I think a real finger is order! (I'll probably get one for my previous statement!) I want to see stump ripping some softwood at a steady clip while looking at the camera, maybe his thumb right in the curf line! I would go out and buy two SS's tomorrow to see that! (I would buy one anyway if I could afford it!)

Stumpy, I hope you show all the guts of the saw when you get it! I've seen the stop device but would love to see some real video of all the cast iron.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, I'd like to see Stumpy on the TS infeed and see if it works as advertised. A middle of Stuppy crosscut would indeed solve the quandary of a part one and part two video.


----------



## Airspeed

You're fast tyranasouarus Rex! That indeed would take care of both in one slice!


----------



## Kreegan

I will say this, Stumpy. The second I see something Festool on your show, even just a sanding block, I'm done.  They're where I draw the line.


----------



## bandit571

For his Royal Stumpiness:









Millers Falls #9, and because I can









A Millers Falls #8. Not to rub it in, mind you, but









A Millers Falls #900, as well. Trying out the Plane Jig…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- We recently went paperless in the house bathrooms. I'm saving a ton on TP fees, but my wife spends all day washing the hand towels.

Mustache Mike is the articulate one? I need to start showing more outtakes!

I'm pretty good at coming across as a sarcastic, cold one swilling (diet soda), regular woodworker because that's who I am. I'm not a fine woodworker, I'm just creative. I know how to use my imagination in the workshop and on camera. And once I figured out nobody cares hot dumb I come across as long as I'm myself, it got easy. I do try and make the show as appealing to as many people as possible, but I will always be just a moron with a podcast who never gets invited to the cool woodworker's parties. Even if I wanted Festool they would never return my calls! (Although they did send me a hat  And I hear Roy Underhill is considering filing a restraining order. Tommy Mac has been nice to me but I'm not going to hold my breath waiting for an invitation to his house for Mrs. MacDonald's famous apple glazed pork chops. But that's fine with me, I'm happy being the woodworking world's clown. I pay my bills, get to play with some sweet tools once in a while, and as long as the cold ones keep flowing I'll keep filming and writing and building jigs.

What were we talking about again?...


----------



## Airspeed

You were talking about how you're going to send me the SS after you evaluate it, remember now?


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a quick HELLO…..
60 posts to get caught up on….
My NY Mets are on TV, a rare event here in Vermont, so I'll be in and out, but watching the game…..

Dave,
email sent…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need your professional opinion. How does these bar stool legs look???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tell you what, Airhead. You come over a week from now when it arrives and get it off the truck and into my shop. It weighs 700lbs, plus my weight because I want to ride on top of the palate. I don't weigh much. In exchange I will give you whatever is left of my cold one and all the sawdust you can carry. I'll even supply some trash bags and a shovel if you also clean up the shop dogs' part of the yard. But I warn you, McNugget the shop chicken is territorial and might also be in heat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

They look a little square, Marty. Take that rusty draw knife down from the workshop wall and get to 'em..


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, I ain't afraid of no chickens! I used to have an attack rooster and a goat that would ram you in the butt every time you turned around! I'll eat that chicken!


----------



## StumpyNubs

...


----------



## superdav721

Dave is having a BAD DAY!
Rex is back, that is a highlight.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh ya…. Dave! I meant to say earlier…. Damascus steal is wicked cool! Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… They look good enough to sit on!

Stumpster…. The more I think about it… Doing a WW show with your dad is way cool. I wish I could do something fun like that with mine. And I forgot to tell you… The second best part of the hotel we stayed at over vaca (next to the free drinks in the evening) was the free breakfast, with…...drumroll…... made to order omelets!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Bandit- Here's a fixer-up-er for you! A two piece Fulton for only $25!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, I'm caught up on posts….
I'm NOT beerless….
My NY Mets just tied it up….
Cracking another cold one….


----------



## JL7

Ding Dong, the snow is (almost) gone…....'spose to be in the 70's this weekend…......Cracking another cold one…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks SSN


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
We're pulling for ya….

Dave,
Cool marking knife blade!!!

Marty,
I didn't see a bar, seat or cold one, so….
those are terrible bar stool legs!

Stumpy,
What everyone else has said, regarding show format….
Although, bloody out takes could be funny!!!

Games back on….


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Randy.
Thank you Stumpy your new site is generating a ton of hits on my site.


----------



## bandit571

His Royal Stumpiness:









BTDT. Rebuilt that.









New base casting, and custom Walnut handles.


----------



## Kreegan

Sold my HF mini lathe. Used some of the proceeds at Menards. They had a gallon of Titebond 2 on sale for 13 bucks!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit please tell how you did that.
Rich thats a lot of sticky stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Some of the legs do have a taper to them, will finish that tomorrow and start cutting rings to tie them together…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I've tried to send you email…..
Got a "failure to deliver" message on all attempts….

My NY Mets are down by one in the nineth inning….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad to help, Dave.


----------



## bandit571

Got that broken DE6c through the mail. Got a refund. Used refund to buy a similar base casting ( Bailey #6c) salvaged all the usable parts from the wrecked plane ( Rise of the Pheonix?)









Like the iron/chipbreaker, and the lever cap. Also salvaged the frog and the bolts, ALL of the bolts









Rear tote was a rubber-like item, and came off the old base is a bunch of pieces, front knob was split, so. New ones out of walnut were made. iron sharpened up, bolts shined up, brass shined up. After a few weeks, a nice plane arose from the wreckage.

Old base? Tossed in the scrap heap. Had to break out one side to get the tote pieces off, even. Front knob bolt had broken off just below the top of the boss it was fastened to, new knob was just a blond hair shorter, so the bolt worked out just fine. Refund paid for the new base casting, too.


----------



## superdav721

Randy.
I got your pics. Thanks Mr. President.
Marty them sum purdy legs you got. Wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Sorry yer havin a bad day. Just found out my 6 month old granddaughter needs surgery to fix a malformed 'valve' on her ureter so I've had better days as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave really enjoyed the boat builder video to think he built it in six weeks .. with almost all hand tools just amazing


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That's some interesting video. I want to try steam bending on the backs of these bar stools…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets just won the game….
A *Grand Slam* in the bottom of the 10th inning!!!

I now need to get some sleep.
A reprieve from spreading mulch tomorrow….
Instead, we'll be spreading about two yards of *ROCKS!!!*
Oh so looking forward to that….

Glad you got the pictures, Dave. I got a "delivery failure" notice….
Guess it was a false alarm.

I gotta go. Can't seem to keep my eyes open…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Guys I am getting more and more into handtools. I hope my old joints dont stop me from using them. I look at the ages of those old guys. WOW.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Well after yesterday's ton of things to do, I did manage to get to the shop if only just to pck up some tools I needed to fix Sandra's latest horticultural craze honey do's that are paramount at this time of the year. She has gone cacti crazy this year, the results will no doubt be the same as every previous year's growing attempts of various plants, she'd actually do better just planting rocks. I have one of those planters I made for her to repair as she overloaded it and some of the side seams burst. It will tend to do that over time if you fill a planter right up to the top and add lots of water constantly. Putting a maximum soil level height mark on the planter did not seem to work for her, funny how she can't understand instructions. Oh well.
Been waiting on phone calls for hospital appointments which now seem to be centered around departmental turf. Adding radiotherapy is another domain, so now I'm having to go through their BS too as well as all the other's. One thing I do know is that before they will do any radiology work, it seems I must have an Vertebroplasty, which is where they inject Titebond III into your spine in different places guided by X Ray. So I guess when my spine is set and they removed the clamps I'll be formatted for a series of radiotherapy zaps.
Friday is still holding as a full day for Vascular and Urology appointments.
Wanted to pass along a little gem I saw for a pair of 2-1/2 ton jack stands some of you guys might be interested in. They are on sale at Sears for $16.00









Everyone have a great day, even you Chris.


----------



## superdav721

Morning fellers and lady.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's nothing more refreshing then getting up at the crack of dawn on a crisp spring morning and having to go out and defrost the orchard…..

Now gimme some coffee so my @$$ can thaw out…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lighten up Marty, just think about Mike's (baga) dilemma, he has to get up, dig his way out of his cabin and them dig out the bus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You're certainly a jar of sunshine this morning…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, woke up about 4 am, been talking to myself a while


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Weather forecast not too good for today, getting mid 50's by about 3pm, not good.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Suppose I'll just have to look on the bright side.
I had a thought that maybe that Vertebroplasty they are going to give me would stiffen my back and compliment my stiff upper lip.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or it could go right on past your back and give Sandra her money's worth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

57* here for a high today. If it keeps this up, I'm gonna have to turn the heat back on in the shop…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bad idea Marty, don't need the screaming right now, had enough of it before, besides I can't go for the treatment with my back scratched to hell.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

50s yesterday.
40s last night. 
This is Mississippi and almost May damned it to hell.
Warm up and stay warmed up already!
Morning all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's the wind out of the North that has made it so cold here, yesterday was bright, sunshine, but cold.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi William, how are you today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can hire a helicopter to blow warm air in like these big orchards do…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, check out this Vertebroplasty they are going to do on me. It's like they cement you back together, at last something concrete is happening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, easier still, if the wind is right, just get Eddie to fart in your direction after he's had one of those Cajun gastronomical nightmares.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, The purpose is not to kill the blossoms…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, perhaps a potato crop would be much better than fruit trees.


----------



## boxcarmarty

excellent point…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you have to listen to your gut. Like when I was going to make a Weegie Board, something told me not to make one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like more global warming in Mississippi. It's cool here in Michigan, but that's normal for April. May first will bring warm weather, less rain… and my Sawstop!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stumpy*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Look at the bright side Rex, If my orchard goes belly up, then Stumpy will have a tooty fruity selection of wood to cut on his new SS


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow, what a thought Marty, then maybe everything will go pear shaped?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dunno what all the frenzy is about Stumpy's SS, HF has had one for years as they are still working on a Saw Start model.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin all and you too Rex glad to see your back to form even if it is with titebone III


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, like I'm going into bondage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reckon I better get busy. My shop doesn't become a mess by itself ya know…..


----------



## Kreegan

Ya'll are just rays of bitter sunshine this morning, ain't ya? 2 days ago, we got 7 inches of snow. Stick that in your weather complaining yappers! Sposed to be 60s this weekend though. I might take tomorrow off and get caught up on some projects. If I do that, it means less gum for Rex though. I'm sure the glue in your spine will make up for it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome slave Chris, keep my pennies coming. 
Glad they use Titebond and not Gorilla, can you imagine the consequences?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just glad they won't be using this one:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a little cool down here for the end of April , but summer is on the door step with its 100 degree days will be wishing then for some of this

had some good news yesterday been battling with the social security people and went to court yesterday and the lawer say it looks like it about over and will get my money in a few months its been going on sense 2011


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good news Eddie. When you get it, maybe a Saw Stop could be on your list? It'll be the first SS paid for by SS.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex im sending you some of louisiana s best got it on sale at walmart


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, must be a product of the Won Hung Lo company in China.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LOL must be ,


----------



## Gene01

For the hard to satisfy gourmet palate.


----------



## Kreegan

I use Sticky Ass Glue for lots of things. It holds really well. Bubbles up as it dries though. Don't think you'd want that in your spine.


----------



## Kreegan

That first person that saw a possum and thought it would be a good thing to eat must have been REALLY hungry…


----------



## DamnYankee

Rich - I've often wondered what the first guy to do lots of things was thinking…

....I bet that white thing that came out of the chicken's butt would be tasty…
....That was good, I bet it would taste even better fired up in bacon grease…
....I think I'll go pull on that utter (cow, goat, etc) and drink whatever comes out of it…
....Potatoes, Carrots, Turnips, etc….I think I'll take a big o' bite of that (fill in your favorite root vegetable)
....old, rotten grapes? I bet that would be yummy…
....old, rotten milk? Count me in….
....old, rotten, wet, barrley and hops? Oh yeah!....


----------



## Kreegan

I compromised for ya, Rex. I'm working from home tomorrow. I gotta go get my front window fixed. Rock hit it and cracked it on the way to the dentist. Fortunately insurance covers it.


----------



## Gene01

DY,
Oysters and clams?
Snails?

Rich,
Is it a fix or a replacement? The windshield, not the tooth.


----------



## Kreegan

It should just be a fix, Gene. It's a small starburst type crack about the size of a penny. I know from bad personal experience that if you let those go too long, they'll turn into a full on cracked windshield.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was told to put rags i use for staining away as they can have a combustion into flames is this true ?


----------



## bandit571

I used to just take them outside and hang them on a fence.


----------



## bandit571

Edge planed a board the other day. Plane would not start on the one edge? Got to looking a bit better, part of a nail was just a blond hair above the edge, not letting the sole of the plane go by. Good thing I wasn't coming from the other end…


----------



## bandit571

That "Minty" Ward Duplex Rabbet Plane is "out for delivery" today! Sitting around, waiting for the Yo-Yo to drop it off.

Why is it, when there are bills in the mail, the guy is early, yet whenyou are looking for a package, ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz?


----------



## Airspeed

Stain rags can most definately spontaneously combust, I've seen it happen twice, once after staining a deck and once in my shop. I always burn my old stain rags as soon as I am done with them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Bandit and airspeed i will start puting them in a burn pile out side

Bandit my mail is the same way


----------



## DS

A lot of posts to read since yesterday.

The first one on my screen was Marty asking if his bar stool legs make his butt look fat


----------



## DS

Good mornin' gents… and Randy… and Sandra.. and Stumpy.
Aw heck… Goodmornin' all… (forget the gents part)


----------



## bandit571

Hey…MAIL CALL! Figures, bitch about them, and then they prove me wrong. Have a look at what they dropped off









And the other side









Now, I just have to learn how to use this new toy…


----------



## Kreegan

I know with BLO and its derivatives, you're supposed to store them in a metal container, or burn them, so that's what I do. I just use those blue shop paper towels from Costco and when I'm done, burn it in the middle of the driveway. They go up quick.


----------



## ssnvet

take the rag advise seriously Eddie… they can indeed self-ignite…

Some talk about soaking them in water and then drying them….

I for one didn't know there was such a shortage of rags that recycling them was justified. I have three kids who are always purging their closets…. so old T-shirts, socks and undies abound in my rag bags (no skid marks allowed).

I nabbed a jumbo sized popcorn tin (the kind people give at Christmas) and use it in the shop as a metal rag bin. But I quickly throw them out in the trash shed. If that goes up, I don't really mind.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody go home?

Little #78 is taking some learning to use.

Got to work (YUCK) the next three nights. BUMMER!

Last two nights were vacation days, getting paid to sit around the house…


----------



## bandit571

Phone tag?

Been getting a LOT of one ring and then hang up calls. Usually a 888- number, or "Unknown" caller. Any ideas on what is going on? Phone is on my cable system, but the number "looks like' a cell phone number. Maybe a "bot" trying something??

Maybe I'll look up the next one's number, just to see who it is…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Frankinsteamer is about ready for a test run. I'll have a film later if I survive…..


----------



## DS

Computerized auto dialers are logging when you are home and profiling you so they can sell the information to sales people who will call you later-at a time you will most likely answer the phone.


----------



## DS

Since they never talk to you it gets around the do not call lists.


----------



## DS

There used to be a device that would play three tones everytime that you picked up a call.
These tones are the error tones that would occur just before a "this number is disconnected or no longer in service" message.

You still get to talk to any genuine humans that call, but the computers register the tones and log your number as disconnected and no sales people call after that.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Wanna trade?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DO NOT CALL LISTS!!!!
You're joking? Right?
I have at least three to five telemarketer calls per day.
I ask to be put on their do not call lists each and every time.
Some simply hang up.
Some get rude with me.
The call keep coming though.

So, I have gotten in the habit that if I don't feel good, I only answer the phone for numbers I recognize or local area codes. Anyone else can leave a damned message.
Now, if I'm feeling good then I mess with them.
For example, one day I had the foreigner who was trying to get me to extend my auto warranty convinced that I drive a 1901 plymouth and I needed to extend the wanrranty.
I wonder if he actually did try to send that info I asked him for to my address at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW Washington, DC 20500.

Then there are the ones that have been calling my phone for ages every day. 
I recognize the numbers they've been calling so long.
I have given up asking them to put me on lists too.
So I answer, ask them to hold, flip the electric planer on, lay the phone on it, and walk away for a bit.

By the way, I'm also on the state run do not call list.
That doesn't help either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, William, Dave & Eddie….
You can blame the Canadian LumberJockette for the cold air….
It followed her south & is looking for her!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS251, err *DS*,
What's up with the "name" change???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra its cold down here


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Frankinsteamer and his sidekick jig…..


----------



## superdav721

What ya building Marty? A tater gun?


----------



## JL7

Dave - that boat building video was way cool…....


----------



## JL7

Whats Marty up to…..?


----------



## Airspeed

Marty are you making wooden rings?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make some design changes. It's not generating enough steam/heat to be effective. I think I need to increase my intake line and move it to the end, allowing it to follow the full length. I have two intakes in there now, but only one is carrying steam. I also think a pressure cooker would allow me to seal the lid on the pot so that all steam would be forced thru the intake tube and into the box


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to bend wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Airspeed

Have you tried insulating the pipe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think the problem is I not getting enough steam to the box. I'm gonna make some design changes and try it again tomorrow…..


----------



## Airspeed

I forgot how funny the father was! He didn't even have to cuss!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good, great video….

You should hook up your steam powered potato bazooka to Rex….
Full of hot sweaty air!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This pic shows the intake line and how I have it slit into 2 ports in the box. The steam is traveling thru the left port because it is the higher port. But it's not generating enough steam to do any good. I think by running a larger single intake line into the right side (lower end) and allowing it to flow thru the box to the left side, may give enough steam/heat to be effective. If not, I'll look into sealing the kettle…..










I am loosing a lot of steam out around the lid and the pot…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff I did enjoy it to.
Marty I loved that guy,


----------



## DIYaholic

Work today was well….

*WORK!!!*

2 yards of stone turned into 4 yards of stone….
Where you aware that stone is *HEAVY!!!*?
Now I can't turn my head to the left, or right for that matter.
Beer did not libricate the muscles….
Sleep is called for….
2(?) yards of stone await me tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Randy, That's why God made Bobcats…..

Gotta head out in about 30 minutes and defrost the orchard again…..

Hopefully this is the last frost, I'll be returning to work Monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice tablesaw sled here…..


----------



## superdav721

Friday


----------



## Kreegan

Friday with a high in the upper 60s and I'm not at work. :-D


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang!


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
A pressure cooker might be the best way to go. But, you have to have a background check first!
I've bent 1/2" oak successfully by putting it in black sewer pipe along with HOT water and Downey. Let it sit in the Arizona sun for 6-8 hours and it's like spaghetti.


----------



## ssnvet

My money is that Marty is warping up some circles to make cane seats for his stools….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin, nubers

thnks Marty fot the sled i was just in the way of remaking a sled ,mine had pine runner that have been worn out and it was a bit to small , i like this one with the extra feature for a dado set up


----------



## JL7

Marty - I built that same sled here .......it's pretty useful…....

So Rex can fire up the bulldog jokes starting Monday….. :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't seem to be generating enough heat to git-r-done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll be back to looking at a bulldogs @$$ starting Monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It looked like a good one. I'm gonna make one myself. They also have a similar one that is a router table sled


----------



## JL7

Marty…..I might have to build one of those router table sled thingies…..thanks….

I'm curious though…....do you shop at Butt Drugs?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty i m dont know alot on steaming but i noticed the guy on Daves video of the boat builder was useing iron pipe to hold his stock may need that to keep the pipe hot to hold the heat longer and i think he soaked his oak in water first to ,im not really sure just was interrested as to how yours comes out i am going to bend some at a latter project down the road


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i tried your link want go thue some error it may be on my old puter thou and i like the router sled too its a build here too thanks marty


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…...fixed the link…....it's not your old puter, it's my old brain damage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I get all my pills and liqueur at Butt Drugs…..


----------



## DS

*Randy*, about the name change. I hope it doesn't throw you off your game too much. I know I get confused with that other DS guy ;-)
Actually, most folks were just calling me DS cuz the 251 seemed a bit less personal. I thought I'd try it on for a while.

*Marty*, that is a nice steamer. I built one of those once for a project. 
I found that if you set the tube on a slight slope and put the inlet at the low end, the make an outlet on the high end, the steam will travel the length of your board nicely. It helps to elevate the wood inside of the tube cuz all the heat will be towards the top of the tube. I drilled small holes in the sides and strung a coat hanger wire across the tube to act as a rack for the board to set on.

I bent a couple 3/4" X 6" X 6' long red oak boards to about a 96" radius for a kitchen Island. It sure was some work, but it turned out nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff its good now ,great sled

DS i like it ,its a lot easier ,


----------



## Kreegan

Tomorrow is our neighborhood garage sale day. I know from last year, when the weather was craptacular and there were still hordes of people, that it'll be pretty much impossible to get in or out of our house. Going to go check out some of the sales instead. Hopefully someone will have some cool tools or wood for sale.


----------



## Kreegan

Nooooo! George Jones died… :-(


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## ssnvet

One hour to go….. TGIF

Watch my daughters lacrosse game and then it's happy hour :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## gfadvm

Thanks eddie, That's one of my favorite DAC songs. Just right for the drizzly, wet day we're havin.

Sad to lose "the Possum" but he lived to 81 and abused his body pretty bad.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….did I miss anything!

Just woke up from the day's nap. Getting ready to go to work again.

BIG yard sale in a nearby town tomorrow, and I have no cash until next week. Just my luck…

Played with the newest plane yesterday, even learned all about the nicker. There is a spot where nothing cuts, and there is ONE point that does. The other two "points" just rub things the wrong way. managed to actually cut a tenon with the plane. This might be fun to use!

Work tonight is from 1900 hours to 0710 tomorrow morning. And, I get to do it again tomorrow night…..

Let's see, got a slab of walnut, two chunks of Black Cherry, lots of 1×4x12 Sycamore, some Oak squares, and some Pine scraps. Might be SOMETHING I could make out of all that stuff????


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/83438#comment-1552185

This one is for Marty!

I posted the link but the pic didn't show up here!


----------



## gfadvm

Second try! It worked!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy love the way it wraps around


----------



## Kreegan

That box is incredible, Andy. The grain patterns in that wood are something else. Great job!


----------



## DIYaholic

My work week is over! It was a week from HELL!!!

Beers are flowing….
Muscles are aching….
No energy to get dinner, let alone cook….
Will someone please deliver me something (good) to eat???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have some sheep intestines and hog nuts Randy. I'll be right over.


----------



## JL7

Can't stay and chat….it's 70 and SUNNY! Hasn't been this warm for over 6 monthes…...friends are on the way over for cocktails on the patio…....Enjoy…...

Nice box Andy, hope your granddaughter is doing well….and sorry about the rain….it's sunny and 70 here, or did I mention that already??

Cheers Randy…..

Thanks for tunes Rich and Eddie…...love the DAC….....


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah today was absolutely gorgeous. Bout damn time! I planted the first things in my garden, some spinach, lettuce, scallions and sugar snap peas. Also got started on my mom's bookstand thing. It's actually gluing up now. Tonight will be the first night in 7 months I can leave something overnight in the garage to glue up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive by…..

Andy, Love the box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave and I are still working on the oven, trying to figure things out…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I couldn't wait for the weekend to get here so I took took today off….had a few cooled ones….didn't care if I deserved them or not….I did but that's beside the point.

Managed to rip the tongue and groves off a few hundred feet of red oak flooring. Was putting them through the thickness planner and The belt overheated and fell apart,


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How arr ya doin'???

Rich,
Glue-ups in the garage is OK….
Just don't be sniffing glue!!!!

Marty,
To solve your lack of steam power….
Ya just need MORE POWER!!!

Rob,
That SUCKS!!!
Cold Ones good….
Shop time good….
Bad belt NOT good!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob nows its sure enought time to have a cold one ,and take a break get a nother belt tomorrow heres a chill tune


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

awhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaa


----------



## superdav721

You will get it Marty.

Dave is having a bad 2 weeks.
Shoot me please!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night….
I'm calling it quits….

NYTOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Now that's what I call a wood muncher!


----------



## StumpyNubs

mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That was a waste of a good board, unless of coarse you're making drink coasters…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, Waitin' on Debbie to get ready so we can head to the auction…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

She say we need to take the truck today, that's scary…..


----------



## superdav721

I am going out to my shop and hide. The first sum beech that messes with me is getting smacked with a tubafore.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! Sorry you're having a hard time, Dave. Hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## Kreegan

Trued up some blanks last night for a glue up. Persimmon is hard stuff. Kinda blah looking too. Oh well.


----------



## Gene01

Gonna try out the Jessem Mini Mortiser that's been languishing in a drawer for a while. 
Got it set up yesterday. So simple a cave man could do it. Jessem makes good stuff.
Today, we'll see how it performs for cabinet door frames.


----------



## bandit571

Morning nap is over

waiting to hear IF I need to go to work tonight..

Tomorrow is a paid vacation day

Yard sales everywhere, and no cash til next week.

Need to decide which plane to go after next…...


----------



## Kreegan

Garage sale find for 2 bucks. Top is marked JPBO and there is a 51 on the back. No wedge. The iron is marked Erik Anton Berg and made in Sweden. What think you hand plane gurus?


----------



## bandit571

ECM Clone? Make a wedge for it, sharpen that VERY GOOD Swedish Iron back up.

ps: YOU SUCK

Go and price a new one, sometime…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm. Just found one of Norm Abram's books, MIGHT something in there i could build????

Title of the book: Classics from the New Yankee Workshop!

Might be a fun read.


----------



## superdav721

Yep Rich you suck!

Nice find!


----------



## Gene01

Yard sale find, Bandit?


----------



## Gene01

Very nice find, there Rich. Looks like a good user.


----------



## bandit571

If I recall, I might have bought both of his books when they first came out. LONG time ago…...

Been warned! Wife found a Country Sampler to brouse through…..

Note to self: HIDE them kind of books, or better yet, BURN them before she finds them. NOW, I have three MORE honey-dos on the list.


----------



## DamnYankee

The guy that first said "it's easier to beg forgiveness than ask for permission" must not have been married"


----------



## JL7

Another day of 70 and SUNNY…...I'm thankful the bike fired right up after sitting for 7 months…..just 100 miles or so rode today, but it really cuts the winter blues…...

Dave - hope you are having a better day…...maybe you need a ride…?

Rex - would be nice to hear an update….......

Rich….nice $2 find there…....

Gene - curious what you are cookin up with the Jessem…...sounds like fun….

Bandit - get busy…..that list ain't gettin shorter….

Marty's in AA….

Anybody seen Randy….....??

Eddie…time for a new tune…........

Andy must be busy with the dunnage…....you know there's more boxes in that shop waiting to come out…...

How's the great white north Mike?? Is it green yet?

DY…...I WAS married…...better not take my advice…..

Anybody seen Sandra?

Stumpy must be building a drum sander…...

William looking for his marbles…...again…..

DS is contemplating another name change….not that we knew the last one…. :^)

Aaron is finally being called by his real name…........

I'm sure I missed a few, but it's the weekend…............hope everyone is enjoying it…...


----------



## Kreegan

I grilled fajitas and made margaritas for dinner. Awesome day for em. Almost done with my mom's bookstand thing. Sanded it and now just need to finish it with some BLO and paste wax.


----------



## Kreegan

Damn you intertrons!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I did the yard. Muddy mess and then played a bit in the shop.
There has been a treat of rain all day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Frankensteamer; The 3rd Haunting…..*

Lesson #1, plastic melts at 200+ degrees…..

Yes, I said 200+. I got 'er up to temp with a full head of steam. I was able to give it a little bending after an hour and 15 minutes in the box, but not enough to do what I needed. Even though I started with a wet board, the heat had dried it out when it come bending time. I'll need to soak it overnight and get it good and saturated.

Now for the other problem. By the time I took the oak out of the box, it was doin' some serious sagging under its own weight. The fix for this would be, build a wooden box, use a metal pipe, or build a support to take the weight off the plastic, which is what I will probably do since I have more 4'' PVC and everything to build another with.

I may do the rebuilding and put the wood in to soak tomorrow. I'll make another attempt at a bend maybe Monday after work…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, A friend of mine in Texas built a chuck wagon and bent the ash bows by submerging them in the pond under bricks for 3 days. Worked for him!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Jeff, I am NOT looking for my marbles.
I did just post them in the projects section though.
Here.


----------



## ssnvet

what a day! 65 deg. and blue skies…

dump run
picked up 2 yds of crushed gravel
picked up youngest from gymnastics and took her out to lunch… fried chicken!!
moved tractor implements out of barn and into cover-it tent
mounted bucket and york rake
raked out driveway
pulled lawn chairs out of barn loft and set up fire pit ring
got the ride on lawn mower running.
hauled out the leaf sweeper from the back of the barn and set it up.
swept up leaves and sticks in our sad excuse of a lawn
collapsed on the couch and slammed my wifes wine-coolers
made more progress tinkering with my 1911 
burgers on the grill
snuck down to the road to the range while the "ladies" started their chick flick party
mostly good results from my trigger job
detail strip and cleaned the 1911… inspection reveals one more needed tweak.
passing out on the couch now, as ladies just finished up their Jane Austin movie.

I'm toast…. nighty night


----------



## DamnYankee

Since we're listing our day…
6am - 9mile run
9am - mowed yard
11am - picked up woodworking buddy drove to not-so-local wood mill and got 20bf of Cherry @ $3/bf for woodworking clubs up coming "Learn and Build" - a gun box table
3pm - back from lumber mill took nap
5p - friends house for gathering of friends (5 families - we all only have daughters all but one the same ages)
10p - home, with 5 teenage girls having "sleep"over


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. There's no way I'll be able to read all the posts I missed in a week, but I did do some skimming.
Hope everyone is hanging in there.

One post caught my eye - not sure how you made out at the school William, but my coffee just about shot out through my nose a few weeks ago when my son had testicles on his spelling list. He's in third grade…

Rex - hope things are good for you.

Big wave to everyone. I'm really antsy to get back to the shop and finally get the ibox set up.


----------



## superdav721

Wait wait hold up.
Marty has a job?
Hello Sandra!


----------



## DIYaholic

Worked for "The Chef" today….
Catered a buffet dinner for 35 people….
Inspite of the fact that I'm sore & exhausted….
Meal went off without a hitch with rave reviews!!!

Union Break….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Wait wait hold up.
Marty has a job?
Hello Sandra!
Union Break …......


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
You do realize that ALL those missed posts are….
REQUIRED reading!!!

This guy is worn out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Wait wait hold up.
Marty has a job?
Hello Sandra!
Union Break ……...
This guy is worn out….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I always wondered-now I know!!!

HOW TO MAKE SYMBOLS WITH KEYBOARD

Alt + 0153….. ™… trademark symbol
Alt + 0169…. ©…. copyright symbol
Alt + 0174….. ®….registered ­ trademark symbol
Alt + 0176 …°…...degree symbol
Alt + 0177 …±….plus-or ­-minus sign
Alt + 0182 …¶…..paragr­aph mark
Alt + 0190 …¾….fractio­n, three-fourths
Alt + 0215 ….×…..multi­plication sign
Alt + 0162…¢….the ­ cent sign
Alt + 0161…..¡….. ­.upside down exclamation point
Alt + 0191…..¿….. ­upside down question mark
Alt + 1…....☺….smiley face
Alt + 2 …...☻…..black smiley face
Alt + 15…..☼…..sun
Alt + 12…...♀…..female sign
Alt + 11…..♂…...m­ale sign
Alt + 6…....♠…..spade
Alt + 5…....♣…... ­Club
Alt + 3…....♥…... ­Heart
Alt + 4…....♦…... ­Diamond
Alt + 13…...♪…..e­ighth note
Alt + 14…...♫…... ­beamed eighth note
Alt + 8721…. ∑…. N-ary summation (auto sum)
Alt + 251…..√…..square root check mark
Alt + 8236…..∞….. ­infinity
Alt + 24…....↑….. ­up arrow
Alt + 25…...↓…... ­down arrow
Alt + 26…..→…..r­ght arrow
Alt + 27…...←…..l­eft arrow
Alt + 18…..↕…...u­p/down arrow
Alt + 29…...↔…lef­t right arrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just incase anybody needs to know ♪ AÄ█E┘eƒ3Ó■₧!ƒò○♠♥☻☺♦♣♠9◘••♦☺


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks eddie, I'm just gettin' to know my keyboard and you change it all on me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait wait hold up.
I have to work???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I'm a bit upset that you didn't go back and read all of my posts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, 1911??? We need more info here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I need to make my back stop hurting.
I think a loaded gun would do the trick.

Dave, I wish I could come see you today.
I looked in my wallet though.
I don't see that happening unless the gas station is giving away gas down your way.
Actually, I got enough to get there. You gonna push me back?

Marty, it's not work.
You just like looking at that dog's butt.
Repeat, the dog's butt is my friend.
The dog's butt is my friend.
Aww the hell with it.
Have a cold one when you get off.

Eddie, I had seen all that info before about making characters before.
I still can't figure it out though.
I press alt and the number.
I press alternate and the + and the number.
I do combinations of several different variations.
I still can't get anything to happen.
I am a computer idiot though.

Everyone else.
I'm glad you got to see me.
Take care.


----------



## JL7

Eddie….where's the Alt key on the iPad?

Marty, did I miss the auction winnings gloat post?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Whoa buddy boy.
I missed the 1911 part.
What are we doing to the 1911?
What model is it?
What are you trying to do to it?

I always wanted a original Colt 1911.
I'd except an original A1 like my Uncle had.
The closest I ever had was a Lahma knockoff that I didn't like. 
So I've always stuck with my revolvers. 
I still think the 1911 is the finest semi-auto ever made. 
All these people who go on and on about them can stick their 9mm right up there…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Nothing to report on the auction. The tools were hobbyist birdhouse building type tools, example; Tool Shop sander, Black and Decker bench top table saw, Crapsman router, just to name a few.
I bought a garden hose. Does that count???
Debbie had a truck load, GRRRrrrrr…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Nubbers!

I personally own an M1911A1 and William I agree best semi auto ever.
Mine was my father's and that is all the detail I will give here.


----------



## JL7

Marty…..no it doesn't…....maybe you better go hang out on the garden tenders site….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fool me once, shame on you.
Fool me twice, shame on me.
Fool me 364 times and that makes you a fricken weatherman…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Walking off with my head hung low


----------



## boxcarmarty

1) I promise to do better next weekend.
2) I promise to do better next weekend.
3) I promise to do better next weekend.
4) I promise to do better next weekend.
5) I promise to do better next weekend.
6) I promise to do better next weekend.
...
..
.
998) I promise to do better next weekend.
999) I promise to do better next weekend.
1000) I promise to do better next weekend.


----------



## Kreegan

What's this about Marty having a job?!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, They tell me I have to go back to work for a few months…..


----------



## Kreegan

I like my Ruger P95. Cheap and reliable. Course everywhere's sold outta ammo…


----------



## ssnvet

My "other" hobby is kitchen table gun smithing (just my own stuff). Over the last few years I've been tinkering with a Series 80 Colt Commander, and have it 80% customized the way I want it. I have a couple other gunsmithing projects going on, but don't want to distract away from our woodworking theam (any more than I already have)... or His Royal Stumpiness may "unfriend" me….

Back is killing me today… I jumped down from the back of my truck (~4') twice and am wishing now that I didn't


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I took a gunsmithing class years ago in hopes of becoming a gunsmith. I love working on them. I wound up not going full time with it though due to the regulations and money to get started properly. I still work on guns from time to time for friends and family members though.
I currently have a gun related task that involves wood working I need to get on soon though.
My Dad sent an old JC Higgings shotgun back home with me when we made the trip a while back to see them. It is an old bolt action 12GA. The stock is cracked and the receiver has moved far enough back in the stock that it prevents the bolt from engaging properly when you try to cycle a round. I don't know how I'm going to fix that one yet. I could epoxy the stock and somehow reinforce the rear inset so the reciever won't move back when fired. I could find a used stock. Or I may try see if I am up to the task of building a new stock.
I am sorry I don't get to show those type of projects though. I just have a problem posting photos of guns on the internet these days. We won't get into that though.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think it's funny that Windows has quick-keys for BOTH white and black smiley faces! I never knew smiley faces had a race!

NEW EPISODE OF BLUE COLLAR WOODWORKING! The drum sander is DONE! *Go leave me a nice comment!*


----------



## superdav721

William its the end of the month here for me as well.
I get paid like you do.
My youngest has given her child to my oldest. I just paid for that adoption.
Broke.


----------



## ssnvet

Lot's of controversy and hate surrounding the topic …

I too have been interested in making stocks.

I looked into getting a FFL for gunsmithing, but the rules are so convoluted and very often contradict each other. And with more and more fees, taxes and registration requirements (ITAR) there's no way for a little guy to make it… And there's a very real possibility of winding up broke if the ATF decides you've violated one of their many, many rules (even if they previously told you it was OK).

No way I'm going to subject myself to that.

Yank…. I have three girls, the oldest in 8 Th grade.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Nubbers!

I personally own an M1911A1 and William I agree best semi auto ever.
Mine was my father"


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'all,

I have had absolutely NO PROBLEMS getting ammo for my gun….
It's a water pistol!!!

Gotta go get my fix of BCWW….


----------



## JL7

Dave…...I assume you are not joking?? If not, sounds like a whole lot going on at the Bardins…...hang in there….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Will you adopt me too Dave? Can I at least call you pops?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Jeff, sorry I did not update the hospital appointments on Friday etc., but I have dealing with recent events. The full day of appointments, 5 of which were for the Vascular people went well, the plumbing repair job they did a couple of years ago is still good and blood flow is pretty even down each leg and feet., although they did not test blood flow to my brain.  When I was having the sonar-gram, the nurse/tech muttered a quiet "damn", and showed me on the screen of a small area she could no see through. I asked her what it was and she said - gas, so I offered to fart, but she hastily declined. My daughter accompanied (ex nurse) on Friday so she understood all the jargon and could engage with the other nurses, which helped. The last appointment in Vascular was with a nurse practitioner (Debbie) who is the surgeon's side kick and she's great at explaining everything, even stuff out of the Vascular domain, so she told me about the "plasty" deal they are going to do on me with radiotherapy, she went through the procedure and said it would indeed help with the pain.
The last appointment was with the Urologist surgeon who removed my prostate and also started the hormone arm implant which is almost due to be replaced. It was a very short meeting, he basically looked at my records on screen, shook my hand and said "Well, we had had 5 years", which left me cold.
I have an appointment Wednesday, but I do not fully understand for what. It is with the Radiology people, but I don't know if it is just a meeting, to do the "plasty" thing or to start radiation, so basically I'm in limbo and expect phone calls this next week to clear things up.

Did nothing on Saturday except pop pain pills as needed. I am considering getting another chair, leave the one I have at the shop and another around the house especially for any outside things to do. I did want to finished getting the shop into shape and was planning to take pics or some video of when it was finished, but right now I can't see it ever being done. I will just have to work on things around the mess, I do have things I want to make, and I am going to do whatever I can.

Now all this is not something you guys need to spoil your day over, and I regret the news is not good, but I do keep up with all your antics and laugh a lot over them. You are all a great bunch of people who, with pride, I cal my friends, even Randy. 

Have a great day and be careful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Right back at ya, buddy!

Dave,
I can not fathom what you are going through! Hope it all works out the the best!!!

Marty,
So sorry, that you weren't able to procure more tool aquisitions for the museum!!!

Laundry, grocery shopping or house cleaning???
Perhaps a nap to sort it out…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wait a minute,Rex. Your doctor looked at your records, shook your hand and basically said "well, you had a good run"??? Did I hear you right?


----------



## JL7

Rex - you will always be like the honey badger…..regardless of what the doc has to say…...

Link may not be appropriate for all audiences:


----------



## bandit571

SSN: The only gun smithing I was involved in, the old guy in the Arms Room helped out

Trashed the narrow, skinny, junk buttstock on the M16A1

New/old (?) WIDER buttstock with the compartment for a cleaning kit, installed

all new pins and sear in the lower reciever

Upper reciever parts from a new M16A2.

39 out of 39 bulls @ 400 meters, in the standing position. Seemed to work…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, that's just about what I heard too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, great video, I'm now hungry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Stiff upper lip and all that…
I know your Sandra don't want anything….
but a stiff upper lip!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As I said, I am thinking about getting another wheel chair to use at the shop, the one with the big rear wheels is very awkward. I don't use use foot rest, I just foot paddle when I use it, but that big real wheel catches on everything. I am looking at what they call a transporter chair which has 4 small wheels instead and was wondering if any of you knew how maneuverable it is considering I would foot paddle it instead of being pushed. I only asked because perhaps some of you may have elderly relatives who use one, so you may have some input.

So everything is go ahead, just have to find ways around it it. Like one of my favorite sayings; "Well, apart from that Mrs. Lincoln, what did you think of the Opera?"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have been informed that I am being given (as a gift) a new Drawknife. All I know is that it is Austrian and the blade is about 9 inches long. Maybe somebody sees me whittling logs?
Anybody ever use one or has some tips?


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, I'm so sorry you didn'y get better news. That doc needs to work on his bedside manner! Yer still in our thoughts and prayers.

Dave, I don't know what to say about your situation but know that I'm thinkin about you and your family.


----------



## bandit571

Look up "Hum-around" powered chairs?

Been having all kinds of "issues" the last few days. Hard to breathe, tired as all get out after a short walk. Chest feels like I'm getting poked by a couple hard fingers. Arms, and back hurt like "H". Hip has been quiet for the last few weeks, so i can at least walk around a bit. back hurts right between the shoulder blades, like I've been kicked there.

Sharpened up the cutter on the Wards Master #78. Not only was it hollow ground on the edge, even the middle of the iron is hollowed out. Just the three edge stand proud. Got those mirror bright, finally. Might be a little "play time" later??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, When you've been handed a toilet, make the best out of it…..


----------



## bandit571

Dave; Time for a walk-about???

NOT down to the local Pub, either. Just step out, go to a large shopping area and just window shop all day long. Stay out til everyone's bedtime, THEN go home. Warn them that this will happen each day, until things get straightened out.

I tell everyone that I go to work because it is quieter than staying home. At least I can wear earplugs at work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Are you in a pinch???


----------



## bandit571

I can see it now. Instead of Carb cleaner, or injector cleaner, just use Tidy Bowl!

Now, maybe a Methane powered car? One could go to Titan, there are LAKES of the stuff up there. Hate to be downwind of THAT moon. Instead of a "Solar Wind" maybe a "Sewer Wind"?

Honey-dos today. hanging more potted plants from the walls. Working up a "plan" for the Honey-do Hutch"









About a 1×12 x 12' pine board should do it. Already have a 1/4' piece of plywood for the back. $26 for the Pine board.


----------



## Kreegan

When life gives you poop, make poop juice!

-John Hall


----------



## superdav721

Rex my problems dont compare to yours. In no way.
The draw knife is one of the only tools you have the cutting edge pointed at your body. It is NEARLY imposable to cut yourself with both hands on the knife. Most can be used bevel up or down, depending on what your doing. Its all in the wrist. Bevel down give you more control. If the knife has a good edge you can turn fire wood into anything in minutes. You can make flat boards, round boards even compound curves. It is a great tool thats why almost every bodies Grandfather had on on a farm. You could hang a handle in most near anything.
Stumpy my grand younguns call me Paw.
Pawpaw when there hurt.


----------



## superdav721

Now my story. As you are all aware the youngest girl just had a baby. Her and her mother got in a bit of a disagreement. She is 18 so she packed her bags and moved into the boyfriends. Betty and I did not want the infant in that environment. We got her to leave the baby with us. In doing that she feels the grass is greener and wanted us to take custody of the child. We choose to get the oldest daughter to adopt the baby. Betty and my health is not the greatest and this will give the baby a parent for a lot longer. The oldest lives under my roof still. She is near 22 years old and a LOT more responsible. Now with the adoption papers signed the lawyer has to place an add in the local paper for 4 weeks this gives the useless father a chance to step up and take custody. WE DO NOT WANT THAT.
So I hope we get to the end of this. All that maters is the well being of the baby. I will get fighting mad over this and have. 
I am telling you guys for two reasons, you are my friends and yall all over the country. Who ya goin to tell.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Dave…. Sounds like your priorities are right on track… Let Psalm 68:50 be your inspiration.

My girls are still young…. But I'm already shaking in my boots, to consider the choices they'll soon be making.

Rex… You're proving to be quite the inspiration yourself, as you keep buggering on. Sir Winston would be proud!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I agree that the BEST interest of the child MUST come first! As I said, I hope all works out for the best!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Rex,

We have a dear friend who's oncologist says to her "maybe you should consider hospice" :^O

Instead, she "considered" a new oncologist.

That was three years ago…. And today she looks great!


----------



## ssnvet

Who ya goin to tell??

Ghost Busters?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## ssnvet

Stumpermeister-Meisterstumper…

Just watched the latest episode…. sander looks pretty spiffy! Are you getting much sag or flex on the drum?

When you advance stock across the lower table and pause the feed momentarily, do you get a divot?

I've never used a drum sander and have no idea how well the work.

Have to agree with you about the silicone glue brushes… Very handy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, Run over here to Indy. I'll get ya a pine board for $25. And even a second one for half price…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need a nap just thinkin' about workin'.....


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - you are looking out for the baby and that's the right thing to do…..lot's of life lessons to be learned by your youngest…..my kids are 22 and almost 20…..seems to be a new lesson learned everyday…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I designed the sander for small shop use. That means it isn't as tough and solid as a $700 jet. I haven't really tested the give in it, but I suspect there is some in the table, maybe a touch in the drum. With a small motor, you are taking very light passes anyway, so it's not an issue. But if you cranked it tight and crammed a board though, assuming you didn't just stall the motor, you might not get a purely flat surface. It's a compromise, but it works for almost every use. The only thing I would not use it for is if I was a guitar maker and needed very precisely thicknesses thin stock. But for sanding large flat surfaces like cutting boards of cabinet parts,etc, It's great unit to build.

I plan on using it as a finishing sander (220 grit) for project parts and cabinet doors. I expect the top table will get even more use than the bottom. If any of you regulars want to build one, PM me for the plans. On the house.


----------



## JL7

Stumpy and Matt…...here is some of the drum sanding things I've learned since building one. You can burn or divot the wood if you pause, but I suppose this is obvious. I generally run 3-5 passes at the same setting, and it will continue to cut.

Mine is hooked to the RAS…which advertises 2.5 peak HP (which of course is BS), but it is rated at 11 amps, if that's any help. Bottom line, regardless of how powerful the motor is, the sandpaper itself will fail if you try to take to big of a bite. This will really cause you to cuss violently, because the paper is expensive, and kind of a pain to load…...it will rip the paper to shreds and really makes a lot of noise…......take small bites… :^)

I am sanding some cutting boards today, and it is a real timesaver, but it still takes *a lot* of time…....


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
Really thank you.
You to Randy.
I looked there are no plans on the top of my house.


----------



## JL7

Dave - good to see you still got your sense of humor!

Here's at peek at the end grain boards after an hour or so with the 60 grit…..still got 2 more grits to go with the drum sander…..










Another tip - mark the orientation of the board so when you change grits, you feed them the same way in the sander….like Stumpy said, the tolerance is such, they are not "perfectly" flat and might have a bit of taper…..if you change the orientation of the board, you can get a high spot in the center…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Those are really, um, interesting…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Were you bored or board???


----------



## JL7

Marty and Randy….......nobody said I was an artist…....you just keep gluing stuff together and you gets what you gets….... Bored I guess….... :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I like the two on the left!


----------



## JL7

Randy - does Chef use end grain boards?? I'm curious to see how well these boards hold up in *real* use…..If I ship one out there, would he use it and give some feedback? I'm building up a little inventory that I may sell some day and would like to have an endorsement from someone who uses the stuff for a living…..what do you think? I got more to chose from…....


----------



## DIYaholic

He tends to use HDPE plastic boards. I can ask if he wants to put one through it's paces, if you'd like.


----------



## JL7

Sure - no strings attached as long as he is willing to use it (try it).....if not, no big deal…........thanks…..


----------



## superdav721

OK I made a dang video but because its part of the marking gauge swap yall gata wait a month to see it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll check with him & get back to you….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I never would have thought you to be such a tease!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

End grain boards autographed by the Chef… Sweet…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Keep up the good work. You can always cheer us up!

Dave, I knew you and your wife were good people and I'm not suprised that you are trying to do the best for that BEAUTIFUL baby girl. Best to you all.

Jeff, Those are some wild looking boards!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yea, wild, that's the word I was looking for…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The Chef has agreed to abuse, err "Use, Test & Evaluate" your cutting board….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope you are well rested for your first day back to work…..
Na-na-na-na-naaaaa!!!!


----------



## Airspeed

I'm building a little cabinet to go under my side table on my unisaw, wanted to use some full extension drawer slides but the local hardware store wanted $30 for a pair of crappy Junkers! I decided to make my own out of wood. They work really nice surprisingly! I loaded up the drawer with a bunch of heavy crap and get about 90% extension out of them.

May I present the Airspeed "fool extension" wooden drawer slides!


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Andy.
OK new federal law. You have to be 35 before you can have kids.


----------



## JL7

Aaron….like the "fool extensions".....nothing like making your own…..

Randy…very cool….any preference on model? Like I said, I got others to pick from…..let me know…can send photos…...appreciate it…....


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
You da best, man!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Just the thought of work tomorrow is wearing me out…..

Aaron, You need to find a new supplier. I just bought some HD 16'' full extensions with 100lb capacity for $4.49 each…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No real model preference, but "purdy" is always better.
PM sent!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just the thought of work tomorrow is driving me to DRINK!!!


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, yea, the pair they had were covered with about a half inch of dust, they've been sittin there awhile! I usually buy stuff like that when I go to the big city, I ran out.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - keep on with the good fight
Dave - hold tough you're doing the right thing
Marty - welcome back to the working world
Randy - uuummmmmmm…...I've got nothing


----------



## Kreegan

Fugliest bowl ever!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Bad day.
It was alright at home,
But after reading everything on Lumberjocks, I went to the shop with my heart in my thoat.

I always try to only talk on the upside with Rex.
He and I do talk privately sometimes as well.
I feel like he's the only friend I have who truly comprehends some of my gripes.
When I read his posts from earlier, 
It hit me hard.
I know Rex is getting old,
But if he ever goes before me he'll take a piece of me with him.

Then there's my buddy Dave.
I wish I could have went down there today.
I think it may have done him some good.
I know it would have done me some good.
I'm sorry for all the issues you're having Dave.
You know I'm going through something similar,
Just not quite as bad.
In my situation we won't be having to deal with parents,
Because neither of them really wants the child.

Three different times today I've been on a rant about how the whole damned world seems to be turning upside down these days.
Kids want to stay kids forever,
But be treated like adults.
No matter how well you raise them,
It seems society takes over and they wake up one morning and take a supid pill,
Forgetting everything they were ever taught.

I am told that this generation will grow out of it.
I hope they do it soon.
If not, I'm afraid what is coming down the pipe for this country,
And for this world.

I will get off of here before I go on and on all night.
Like I said, I've been on a rant spree today, and lately in general.
That's why I must keep quite.
Thanks for being here my friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

As another winter comes to an end and I return to the class of the working people, I would like to leave you all with these two words…..

NIGHT ALL…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Wow. Quite the posts today. Dave, I completely admire what you did and are doing every day for the sake of that baby.
I'm sure you're getting more crap than thanks, so from this side of the world - thank you for being such a decent human being.

and Rex - you are one tough s-o-b to have made it this far and the fat lady ain't sung yet. Sometimes it's one day at a time, and sometimes it's one minute at a time. You and the other Sandra are in my prayers.

Having some health issues myself. Nothing to compare to Rex.
The quote over the past two years has been "Well, sometimes these diseases take time to present themselves." Been bouncing between neurologists, rheumatologist, etc etc…Meanwhile, I've gradually had worsening of many symptoms, most of which are nerve-related Not as in 'bad nerves crazy' but as in wiring is short circuiting.
Soooooo about two weeks ago, I woke up with a very noticeable rash across my face. I see my doctor Tuesday, and have been hanging on until then. Myrtle Beach was a great distraction but I could hardly go outside. The thing hurts like heck and if I have the slightest exposure to sun, it gets worse, and blotchy etc etc….
Tonight, it's particularly bad. I'm thinking that this illnesses has finally presented itself and it may be introducing itself as lupus. Lupus can be very manageable, but lupus that affects the nervous system can be freakin' scary.

Sounds bad to say, but after two years, it would be a huge relief to know what this is. 
I can't even have a good cry because it hurts too much.

Thanks as always for listening. The pain has been wearing me down.

And to top it off, my hubby got all the bikes down, and re-arranged the garage for summer. In other words, my 'shop' has been turned back into a repository of crap completely unrelated to woodworking.

Come he** or high water, I'm going to finish my workbench if I have to drag it into the living room.

So there world!!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I wish it didn't resize pictures when you up load them. It's hard to tell in that pic, but this bowl has spalting, worm holes, a big bark inclusion and the fugliest green and gray patterns in the grain. Since oatmeal is pretty much the nastiest stuff I eat on a regular basis, I'ma make it my oatmeal bowl.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just read your post William.
Rant away, my friend without any regret.

I haven't known anyone here for very long, but my heart is in my throat also for Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

There seems to be bad news for many a Nubber recently….
I haven't a clue as to how I could go about really helping. Just know you are all in my thoughts!


----------



## JL7

Good rant William…...

Sandra…sorry for the news, or the potential news…..hope you get it sorted out so you can deal with it straight up…...

Tough news day today on the thread…..tomorrow we start over again….hope everyone has a better week….


----------



## bandit571

I knew it was a bad day around here.

One plane had a problem with it's cutter/iron. 1/8" out of square!, Grind it, check it, cuss it out and grind again. Square says it is go to go. Put it back into the plane, and can NOT set it square to the opening? WTF? Will sleep on it, and then try just one more time. If it don't want to work for me, someone on Feebay will want a Union #5A.

Sharpening two irons tonight. One slipped out of a holder ( my fingers) and zipped right across one finger. Finger sprang a leak. Finger now wrapped up. And getting sore.

Got the Wards #78 all sharpened up, again. Might get to play around with it tomorrow. Iron is even mirror bright on the back! Sole has been gone over, to make sure it is at least halfway flat.

Chest still hurting today. hard to breathe that way. Going up and down stairs is getting a bit too much like work. Off work until Tuesday night, and wednesday night. Then PAYDAY, and two nights off.

As for just playing around









Just a cheapo plane….


----------



## superdav721

Sandra my next to the youngest was diagnosed with Lupus when she was 7, she is now 19 and a pain in my ass. 2 years ago she put down her 13 prescription meds and hasn't looked back. She has weird problems now and then. Used to when she would go out in the sun, splotches would appear on her skin. I think because it was found early is why she is here now. That child looks at death like a 90 year old. It doesn't scar her.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you William.


----------



## superdav721

For those of you that haven't read it.
Only cause I love you Rex
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34025


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I really admire the way you are devoted to the baby and it's welfare.
Unless you may have read a long bio I wrote some time ago, you may not know that I raised 3 children as a single parent.
When the children were 6 , 4 and 18 months old, my wife ran off with "a good friend" I worked with, taking the children and leaving her parents to see to them. It was all a great shock to me, never knew a thing about it and my wife was very religious. After 6 weeks, the parents would not let me see my children, and my wife had disappeared. I sought legal action to see my children and to take them back to the house for a visit. At this time in England the father had no rights of custody, so I would have to take them back.
Instead I packed, was driven by my wife's uncle to Heathrow where we caught a flight to Africa where I had just be offered a contract job. I arrived there with $150.00 in my pocket, I had just left the house I had a mortgage on on, my car, everything.
Within 2 days, with a salary advance, we had an apartment, a beat up 1949 VW (with no gas gauge or spare wheel) and went on from there. I got the children into school and a creche, so during school I had to take them and pick them up on my way home from work. It was buying one pot, one pan at a time existence but we never starved, we gradually got back to some reasonable sense of living. I was everything to my children and I had to learn to do things a man never thinks of, but the children were what it was all about and I was never going to fail them.
I started divorce proceedings which went on for a year because my wife would not accept the High Court summons, so finally I was given the divorce and sole custody and guardianship of the children, which was ALL that mattered.
My personal life went on hold, in fact it went on hold until the last child had finished high school, of course then I met Sandra.

What I am saying is that there is no greater task than to look after the welfare of the children or in your case, the baby. Thank God that there is somebody willing to take that cause and do the right thing. Well done Dave.

Of course the story I told is the "short version", but it's the basic facts.
Did the mother ever get in touch or want to see the children?, you may ask. Yes, after 14 years, she flew into DFW and I picked her up with a 357 magnum and just asked one question - WHY.
What happened to her? Well she and the a$$hole had 2 children, they married after 10 years, he left her for another married woman and cleaned out the joint bank account as he went - to which her wages had just been deposited. Ain't justice wonderful? Oh and the apartment they lived in was rent free with HIS job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Karma, Rex, KARMA!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, are you still sober - err I mean awake.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm not hammered, but almost out of beer, err ready for bed…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Are you still moving rocks tomorrow Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
wish I could stay up & chat, but I've got a full day tomorrow…..
I'll be around for a little while though…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow will entail removing ALL the mulch from a 20 unit condo complex….


----------



## superdav721

* I picked her up with a 357 magnum and just asked one question*
WHY?

~
Thanks Roger.
What a story.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today is history….
Tomorow is here….
Beer is gone….
Sleep is needed….

I hope we all have a better day, week, month & year upon awakening from tonight's slumber!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

As always every body gone for the nite by the time i get loose

*Bandit you go see a doctor today ,i have had 3 heart attacts and what you are describing is one ,it warning signs ,dont hurt to have it checked out *


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Rex, sound like it just keeps getting better and better my friend ,i think vet may be right to get a second take from a different doc,keeping you in my prayers ,
i too was left with a 6 month old and it was a shock to me when it happen as i was very religious went to church every time i could and didnt even smoke cigarettes r drink and when it happen i blamed God and curssed him and was very ,very bad and useless as a person hate and pain is a cowards way i am ashamed now of this route i took for a while but came to my senses and god didnt have anything to do with it . ,and wish i had handled it as you but turned to drugs and acholic for quite a few years ,if it wasnt for my sister i would have lost her ,my daughter ,and if not for a girl friend named Theresa i think i would have died as a human being she lifted me up and let me know you can love again but lost her to drugs she over dosed thats the reason i hate drugs so much but finnally came around and raised her the best i could along with 4 other children ,thou i failed in many areas of their life as i was gone way to much chasing the all mighty dollar,and as your x mine has became a mess too, you reap what you sow, 
have you read anything on Max Gerson, just wondering what your take on him is


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hang in there ,it will pass and it will work out ,you have my upmost respect , as you are doing what has to be done ,but it dont make it any easer ,

William you too have much respect ,as we talked a great deal on your visit here , strang how lot of us have all had simualar things happen in our lifes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty get up its time to go back to work we retireres need you guys out there

Stumpy love that sander need some plans going to buy a 1 1/2 hp motor for it unless i find a used one around ,


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy says the plans are on your roof. I guess the wind blew mine off.
Thanks Eddie


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Eddie is right, Bandit you need to get that checked out - Right Away, better to be safe than sorry. Please do it.
Eddie, I think a lot of LJ's have had strife or trouble in their lives and have striven to overcome it the best way they can, some still cannot talk about it. This thread is heaven sent because it links you up with real down to earth caring people who you can rightly call your friends.The consensus of medical opinion which Vet refers to is that I need to be on that treatments that leaves me with a co-pay of $2,800.00 a month, but that is not going to happen because it is way out of me reach, it's ridiculous.
Sandra, you take care of your condition, don't let it get away from you.
Dave, don't worry about the turmoil, just know and go forward with the knowledge in your heart and mind that you are doing the right thing, hold you head high.

Well, that's enough of the down side for today. Looks like being quite a nice day if the weather forecast holds. I have plenty to do around here and I may even get to the shop if all goes well. Got to go and get a tire fixed, right now it's full of Slime to just keep the air in and I already have the spare on for another wheel, so basically I need 2 tires fixed.
Still not sure what I can do with this Draw Knife I am being given, all I know it is unused and an Austrian make, all I can think is that I can sharpen a very large pencil with it. Did find some suitable shelf lumber, not enough to do the whole job, but about half of it, so that job is back on at the shop.
Anyway, everyone have a great day, be careful and smile a lot, it confuses the enemy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Dave, you know I just finally got one of my grown sons and his wife out of my house.
Things don't look too promising on that front.
Now one of my other grown sons has came back home, again.
He's living in the front room of the shop.
I put him there because my daughter will be home from college for the summer this week and I had to have somewhere to put her.
The problem is, I've been doing all I can lately to make things better for just me, Lisa, and the four little ones.

Don't take this the wrong way.
I love my kids, each and every one of them.
Sometimes though I just want the grown ones to grow their asses up, do what I taught them, stop making stupid decisions, and leave me the hell alone.
They had their opportunities growing up.
Now it's time I give the little ones the same opportunities.
It's hard to do that though when I'm still taking care of the grown ones.

As for the granddaughter that's on it's way in about three months. 
Those two (my son and his wife) are too interested in "enjoying life" to be worried about a baby.
I told them point blanks, I don't give a damned about you (pointing at my son), and I don't give a damned about you (at her). The most important thing now is that child that you two peckerheads decided to bring into this world. So you will take care of yourself until the baby is born so my grandchild will be healthy. After that ya'll can run off and do whatever the hell you please. I'm tired of it and if it means me raising the child, so be it. Ya'll are not going to raise my grandchild though in all ya'll's bull********************.

So anyway, long story short, my wife is now acquiring all the baby stuff we'll need for this child.
I wish I'd thought of this and kept all the baby items that were salvagable from our last one.
I swear I thought my diaper changing and burping days were over though.
Here we go with another round though.

I have made it perfectly clear though.
If we are to raise this child, it will be done our way.
I don't need two numbskulls up here trying to tell me what is best for a baby.
His stupid ass wife has already tried to start her crap about all this mess she thinks the baby should have this and that.
I told her my wife and I have raised eight kids past the infant stage. 
I don't need her trying to tell us how to take care of babies.
Ask Dave.
All my youngings are healthy as horse.
We know how to raise em.

Anyway,
The worst problem I'm going to have with this is them wanting the grandmother (her mother) in the baby's life.
The woman is an ex-junky who still doesn't have her crap together.
My only response to that is that I won't keep noone from seeing their child or grandchild.
I'll be a monkey's ass though if she is going to come up here messed up around the baby.
I'll send her ass packing down the road the hard way.
Won't no child I'm raising be exposed to the that crap.

So that's the story folks. 
Well the worst parts of it anyway.
I don't see my situation as bad as Dave's though because he has an outside baby's father to deal with as well.
I don't have that problem here.
Dave, if you have any problems, let me know.
I'll have to make a midnight run down there and we'll take care of that little problem for you.
Don't let anyone worry you about that grandyoungin.

I do think putting the child in the oldest daughter's care is a good idea too.
That means that the child will have a steady parent in case something happens to you or your wife (God forbid).
That's one of the main worries I have with my wife and I's situation.
At the current moment, 
All my grown youngins are acting like dumbass children.
So I can't trust any of them to take the responsibility of this situation.

I've been thinking about my situation though and think it's my own damned fault.
Too many years I handled everything myself.
I refused to accept help with certain things,
And I also refused to allow anyone else to take responsibilities for things.
Even when I was at my lowest, my wife and I just done without instead of burdoning anyone else.
Now though, I think maybe my kids are so used to Mama and Daddy taking care of everything detail,
That they've come to expect it.

There it is folks.
Thanks for anyone who cared to hear it.
I'm sorry if anyone did not care to hear it.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## superdav721

I woke up a monster.
Funny how we are having some of the same issues.
Babies making adult decisions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Dave.
Someone yesterday evening seemed to encourage my rant.
So I ranted.
Besides, I just woke up in a bad mood.

Ok, the short version then.
Kids these days don't have their heads screwed on straight and I feel like knocking some sense into them.
With a baseball bat.

Better?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And good morning to you too William, glad you got that off your chest.
It can be really hard being a parent, sometimes you wish the kids would not grow up enough to talk and walk, cos when they can it seems that's when difficulties can arise and last until they leave home and get married, but these days it still carries on. The bottom line is that we all love our children and want for them to succeed, but they old saying about horses and water often rears it's head. Just do the best you can and lets the chips fall.

Sandra has now got a lot of plants planted and has collected some lady bugs to protect them. We still argue about where to plant things as she will not move off of the notion that if the label says - "ok in full sun", that means it can be planted in direct open unshaded sunlight in the Texas heat. This argument has gone on for years, so I just sit back and watch the plants incinerate and think of the cost of them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William and Dave: A bumper sticker you guys need to get; "Revenge is Sweet - Live long enough to become a problem for your children"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's it in a nutshell Rex.
There was a time when parents went through these issues,
Raised their kids.
The kids went off and got married.
Then the parents could enjoy visits with the grandchildren, 
While the original kids (now grown) made their own way in life.

Times have changed.
Nowadays kids want to keep acting like kids,
But make adult decisions (like Dave said).
Then expect their parents to bail them out.

My problem these days is that they come to the wife first and make her feel sorry for them.
They know coming to me first doesn't work because I am an asshole when it comes to adults acting like they had no idea the consequences for their actions.
So I usually wind up dealing with their issues.

The thing is though, I just don't understand these youngins.
I left home at sixteen and never looked back. 
By the time I was my youngins ages, there was no way you could pay me to live with my parents.
I was used to being on my own and wanted to do things my own way in my own time in my own place.
There's the catch though.
My constant struggle is with grown youngins coming here and thinking they CAN do things here their own way.
That dog don't hunt.

In years, I'm still a young man.
In health, I'm getting too old for this crap.

My kid's contantly hear from me this:
This is still my place, my bills, my rules.
I'm too ornery and set in my ways to change.
If they don't like it, don't let the doorknob hitcha on the way out.
Then my wife gets upset.
And I have to go to the shop to keep from telling her to let go of the apron strings and put myself in the doghouse.

Someone remind me PLEASE why I didn't just hop that freighter years ago and become a hobo like I had planned?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, the reminder you requested is; At that time you did not have all your marbles.


----------



## StumpyNubs

See, this is why I don't have kids…


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!

Wiliam, Dave, et al…. I've got about 4-5 generations alive and well throughout my greatly-extended family. My grandparents would say "pot-licker" to the idea that any generation is or was smareter than another. All the various parents of each generation can point to either our own family members or close friends that demonstrate making dumb and smart decisions in any generation past or present. People are people. Some "grow up" faster and truer than others, some never do. A really good friend of mine, about 20 years older, raised 10 kids (all his and his wife's). He is from a low-income Lumbee Indian family. Some became doctors and lawyers, and one is in jail. As he says, raising children is like rolling dice. You can place them in the dice cup the exact same way, you can shake the cup the exact same way, the same number of times, you can turn the cup upside down the exact same way, and no matter what you do, the dice roll different nearly every single time. In other words, you do the best you can, sometimes you win big, sometime you lose big, but most of the time it comes out about even.

Enough of that…WOOD…
Tonight my woodworking club starts its Learn-and-Build project of building a gunbox table. Mine will be out of Cherry. This is the first time I've worked with Cherry.


----------



## Gene01

Not dissing childless folks, tho if there's any one thing that greatly contributes to one becoming an adult, it's raising kids.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who said I want to become an adult?


----------



## Gene01

A FaceBook quote found over on The Patriot Woodworker site: ""If you can be arrested for hunting or fishing without a license but not for being in the country illegally you're probably in a country founded by geniuses and run by idiots!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So hopefully Gene, we should encourage illegal aliens to take up hunting and fishing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Stumpy, if you did become an adult you could take up adultery, add a little spice to the videos from an adult's point of view.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave we badly need to have another roast.


----------



## ssnvet

gunbox table

Sounds like a fun project, don't forget to post some pics of the design

As for parenting…. My wife and I used to think we had it all figured out with our firstborn. We subscribed to some particular philosophies, that worked very well. Then our second had colic for four months and we were shell shocked! Family services would have taken the kids out of the home if they saw how wigged out we were. I swear my wife has post traumatic stress over it, and wants to run for the door whenever she hears a baby screamin' in the grocery store. Since then, we came down off of our high horse and no longer talk about our parenting ideas and offer no advice to anyone other than this… give it your all and your best.

Drugs are such a huge curse and despite all the laws and prisons, they are the scourge of our land. I often wonder if the U.S. hasn't become accursed!

I know my parents went through hell with my oldest sister and brother. Back then we bluntly called it getting "kicked out of the house" when >18 year old kids couldn't abide by the rules of the house. Of course, this is harder on the parents than the kids, and the stakes are very, very high. But when (on multiple occasions) my brother came home to "get his act together" the door was still open. Eventually he figured it out… though he's had to shoulder a load of regrets. My oldest sister shacked up after getting the boot, and that was very painful for my parents…. she eventually figured out that her "boyfriend" was a loser and a user and once she got out from under his thumb, she turned back to the Lord and met her husband in, of all the places, prison (she worked in the dental clinic and he was a "resident"). Mom and pop were stunned, but he was a changed man and has stood by her, kept his nose squeaky clean, and has worked his fanny off to support their family. Go figure!

I raced towards the edge of the cliff as fast as I could over and over again, and had several brushes with death and came about 1/16" from being a quadriplegic… but the hand of providence always seemed to prevent me from going completely over the brink, and eventually I too turned back to the Lord…. though I had to get far, far away from my old cronies and "do some time" in the navy to move on.

All I can say guys (and gals) is that the final chapter hasn't been written yet, and we may be very surprised to see how things turn out. Don't give up hope!!! And keep doin' the best we can with what we've got… and trust God to give those dice a nudge after it appears that we've rolled snake eyes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex show this to Sanda with this she could she move the plants around


----------



## Momcanfixit

At this moment I am parked at HD to pick up a present for my Dad.
Nothing for me
Nothing for me
Nothing for me
Need to get my wallet back in order…..

Sun is shining, managed a half day at my paying job, woke up to less pain.
It's gonna be a great day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sanda you can do it


----------



## DamnYankee

I think Sandra needs an intervention.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mission accomplished…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Came out of HD with exactly what I went in for and nothing more.


----------



## DS

Came out of HD with exactly what I went in for and nothing more.

Where's the fun in that?

G'mornin' all.
Here's hoping your weekend was acceptably long enough.
Mine seemed short, but that's just 'cus it's Monday already.


----------



## DS

I always end up wandering the HD isles with an armload of what I came for… then they guy asks if he can help me and I just tell him I'm dreaming, er, planning my next project.


----------



## DS

Rex, If my doctor shook my hand like that and said what yours said, I'm pretty sure I'd want an explaination.
Was he congradulating you or consoling you? Creepy, either way.

Dave, sounds like lots of drama, but it seems you're doing the right thing for your grandchild.


----------



## superdav721

thanks guys. I am dealing with it. It is cool to have a bunch of folks to do a little venting on.
WHo are we gana roast?
We roasted someone here on this thread last time. I cant remember who it was.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looky who made Rockler's Facebook page!


----------



## Gene01

Way to go, S&M.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Of course I just noticed that Rockler only has 1/4 the Facebook followers as I have. So maybe it's not as big of a deal as I thought…

(Yes, I am bragging. Don't judge.)


----------



## DS

Maybe they are hoping to leech off of some of your followers…


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon twerps, and twerpettes!

Day off today! No work until tomorrow night!

Fussed,cussed and finagled a Union #5A for two lousy days, ENOUGH! It is now on Fleebay!

Fixed a backyard gate, needed a latch installed. Added a handle as well. One of the dogs gave me a dirty look ,though. Seems he has figured a way to open the gate and try to get away. With the latch in place, he can't go a-running around the streets.

Dave: multiply your set-up by five. That is what I deal with all the time. Single mom with five kids, no less. And she will turn 40 in may! Too many issues to list here…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy nothing wrong with be proud of accomplishments you have worked at your videos and Rockler is a big outfit i use them a lot and have always had good dealing with em , i didnt know who Keith Moon was had to google him he was awesome at what he did the Whos drumer


----------



## Kreegan

You folks hang in there. Better days are coming.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I have 4 knot heads that are mine and 3 grandyounguns. Its only beginning.


----------



## bandit571

I still have a 20 yr old in the house.

Used that reel mower today to mow the yard. Whew! Might just get a gas powered one, afterall. Too many sticks and such in the grass. Rake and clean up on-going, after a Mountain Dew, of course.

No wood working today. Burned out by that #5A plane's problems…..


----------



## ssnvet

I'm leading a 45 min. supervisor training session (emphasis on safety) for shop sups and lead people Tue & Wed.

Lot's of insightful tips like …. "you guys in the pallet shop, stop shooting each other in the arse with nail guns!!"

You can't make this stuff up…. caught 'em live on the nanny cam…

truth is stranger than fiction :^(


----------



## superdav721

ssnvet the stuff we did in the oil fields with TNT would blow you mind. Literally.
I made holes in the ground big enough for cows to fall in.


----------



## bandit571

SSn: Post this sign, after you copy it down

There is not one job that we have to do so fast
That we could ever think of safety last.

Of course, there is always this one..

IF I wanted to listen to someone Bitch, moan, and complain all the time

I would have stayed home…


----------



## superdav721

Who are we roasting?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Not Stumpy, I can tell you that.


----------



## ssnvet

Perhaps the resident blacksmith…. Who missed his calling…. By about 200 years?


----------



## Gene01

Dave said *"ssnvet the stuff we did in the oil fields with TNT would blow you mind. Literally.
I made holes in the ground big enough for cows to fall in."*

Careful Dave. Homeland Security probably has a bot that flags posts with *TNT* in them. 
Do you know how many 12 gauge shells you need to empty of the stuff that goes bang, to fill a steel Bird's eye concentrated juice can? I don't remember, but it'll blow your granny's stoop off, roof and all. Granny wasn't home. When she got home, she wasn't happy.
I never got the chance to see how big a hole it would make in the dirt.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to remember saving all the sawdust made by the "engineers" and placing it into 55 gal. steel barrels. Soak it down with JP4 until it wouldn't take any more. Drilled a small hole in one of the caps used to seal the drum up, done elsewhere of course. Installed the drilled cap into the drum. installed a electric blasting cap…....

Four of these little guys will drop a small bridge, if placed just right. BTDT….

Figure out just how much TNT that makes? ( Nitro-cell…..) Seen a few rigged as "Fuel Depots". One had to look closely (every morning, when going to the Motor pool) to see IF a wire was "attached" to anything. And, I don't mean a "ground wire" either.

BOOM! One way to dispose of sawdust?


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday has come to an end….
"Attitude Adjustment Hour" has begun….
May need to do a store run….
In order to keep the "cold ones" flowing….
Dinner can wait!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bad stuff is happening everywhere it seems. I was on the local TV news tonight (news on 6 .com in Tulsa) commenting on the scam at a local cancer treatment center where they are using a topical horse drug IV and charging $13000 for it! I pretty much kept my cool, but it was hard!

My dad always used to say: "there's nothing wrong with this town that a few good killings wouldn't solve!" I think he was right. Very disappointing to me that doctors would do something like this.

Dave, William, Roger, Sandra- Hang in there and keep kickin and scratchin!


----------



## JL7

Well said Andy…...

Hope everyone is tolerating Monday OK…..

A ton of new posts today and Marty is at work…...just doesn't add up??

There was some talk about 1911's yesterday here on the thread, and then this morning, a guy at work sends me this link about a 1911 made out of wood…..


----------



## ssnvet

So I keep going to Stumpsters web site to see Mike's new section…... No joy!

What's up with that?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy the love of money is the root of all evil the good book says and thats what that is ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pot hanger eddie…..

Jeff, You're in charge of figuring it out…..

My @$$ is beat, Good Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 hours at work, 2 hours on the tractor, dinner, a drink, and I'm out…..


----------



## JL7

So Marty, you're just easing back into the work thing slowly then…..good idea!


----------



## Gene01

$13000 for DMSO? 
And, it's illegal to use on humans.
And, it doesn't cure cancer.
Your dad was right, Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How was the dog's butt???

Jeff,
Got your email….
Nice boards!


----------



## DIYaholic

Store run completed….
Cracking open some muscle lubricant….
Sleep is not far off….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I feel better this evening.
I spent all day in the shop.
Most of the day I kept the front door shut so noone could get in.
I heard someone knocking once around noon.
I just turned the music up louder to drown the knocking out.

Good news tonight though.
I am going to North Mississippi tomorrow morning.
I have to go pick up my daughter from college for summer break. 
She seems to be one who has her act together. 
I had my doubts about her for a while there.

She made all As except the one B her first year in college.
She is there on a scholarship.
She works at the movie theater when she's home (Christmas, spring break, even if she's only home for a weekend) to make spending money while she's away at college because she knows Mom and Dad doesn't have much extra. 
I ask her a while back about her boyfriend situation and that she's being "careful".
Her reponse was this:
"Daddy, I have four boyfriends. All of them know about the other and that I don't plan on getting serious with anyone. I changed diapers on little brothers and have no plans on kids before thirty. I love sex but am extremely careful. I don't want kids or diseases. Any more questions?" 
Now *THAT* girl has her crap together.


----------



## superdav721

Boom!


----------



## Airspeed

Very bad day. My son inlaw, the one I told you guys about, the one who gave me all the pine had a bad motorcycle wreck this morning. He was coming up to visit us and lost control on a corner and crashed. He's been in a coma all day and has a severe brain injury and they dont think hes going to survive. He and my daughter just had their fist daughter two months ago, she looks just like him. I'm so broken hearted, he is the best husband/father anyone could ask for for his daughter, I've never seen a man so in love with a baby and his wife, always bragging about his daughter to anyone who would listen and when the wouldn't listen he would keep bragging till they would run away! I truly love this guy, as much as any father would love his own son and I miss him desperately already. He's the most caring and generous person anyone could ever know. There were over a hundred people at the hospital today, in his 36 years he made friends with more people than I have in my fifty. I'm not a religious person but I would appreciate any thoughts you can direct his way. His name is Drew. I so want some sort of miracle to take place, my daughter loves him so much and it's killing me to think of her life without him. They litteraly did everything together, hunting, fishing, cars, boats, I've never seen two people more in love. I'm sorry to bum you all out with this but I just needed to get this out of my head. Pray for Drew and his family. Thanks for listening. Aaron.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is so much easier to put up with people….
When you avoid them!!!
Good call, I do it all the time.

Dave,

*Ka-*


----------



## DIYaholic

News is over….
& I'm out!

NYTOL,
You too Rex!
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Aaron Drew is in my prayers for a recovery, so hang in there Aaron very sorry to hear this


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Just waiting for the wife to get home from work so I can head out to Cleveland.
No not Ohio.
Cleveland, Mississippi.

Don't worry.
I'd never heard of it either until my daughter decided to go to college there.
It's Delta State University.
It sits in a town named Cleveland in the middle of miles and miles of cotton fields.
The school mascot is an Okra.
And the first thing I ALWAYS here when I say I'm going to Cleveland to my daughter's college?
OHIO?
Go figure.

I want to thank you all for listening to me the last couple of days.
I've been in a downer mood lately.
I woke up this morning in a pretty good mood though.
I think it has to do with going to get my daughter this morning.
The last couple of months, she seems to be the only one of my four oldest that has her head screwed on straight.

I had my doubt about her for a while.
She seems to have matured a lot since going her first year in college though.
That is funny to me.
I had a couple of boys who I thought were going to be ok.
They have done nothing but make bad decisions.
My daughter, the one of the oldest that I was worried the most about,
Turned out to be doing alright for the time being.

Aint life funny?
You guys have a great day.
I have coffe for the road, MP3 player at the ready,
Extra smokes,
Extra meds just in case,
I'm just waiting on the wife now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy. Well I did manage to get to the shop yesterday and throw together the basis for a stand to house battery charging and a clamp rack combined. I just used whatever materials I could find, it's ugly but efficient - or will be when I get it finished,
One of todays tasks is to go get a new tire, the spare is already on the car and now I have one tire which only holds air for a day, so I slimed it to hld while I looked around for a replacement.
Tomorrow is a day at the hospital where I don't really know what for, so I'll have to try to find out today. Looks like I may get limited shop time, maybe finish the stand, maybe do some more to the shelf units.

Eddie, I met Keith Moon several times way back in my R&R band days. He was a great drummer, wild and crazy.

Hope everyone has a great day, be careful and have a good laugh.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear about your bad news, Airspeed. Sounds awful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, really sorry to hear you news, I feel for you. Please keep us informed.
Of course our hearts and prayers go out to you and your daughter, keep up the faith.


----------



## Kreegan

Sorry to hear about your son-in-law, Aaron. I'll be praying for him and your family. Take care.


----------



## Gene01

Aaron,
We are with you in this sad time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

While I'm waiting, I thought I might share some pics of what I mention earlier about helping Sandra with her planting and what-not. Nothing impressive, just a look at what's been going on.































































Winston like recliners


----------



## ssnvet

Aaron,

Prayers inbound … Lifting Drew up before the throne of grace!

Dear Lord… Please spare Drew his life and give him back to his family whole in body and mind. Give Aaron and his wife and daughter the strength they need to overcome this disaster.

In Jesus name I pray it…. Amen


----------



## ssnvet

I met Keith Moon several times way back in my R&R band days.

Rex, you continue to amaze us… and all this time I figured you for a oil man, having lived in Africa and Texas.

Glad to here you made some progress organizing the shop…. progress = success!

I'd say Sandra has a pretty serious green thumb!

And I hope you have a 'beware of dog" sign up…. as I suspect that big boy would thoroughly enjoy taking a chunk out of the buttocks of any "over the fence visitors".


----------



## ssnvet

using this cartoon in my training session today….

Let's just say that the pallet shop and wood shop gang fall into the "big burly boys" who are "rough, tough and hard to bluff" :^)


----------



## ssnvet

coffee for the road, 
MP3 player at the ready,
Extra smokes,
Extra meds just in case,

William is "road trip ready"...


----------



## DS

Aaron, please know we are all praying for Drew and your family.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Vet, yep I sometimes amaze myself too. 
I played bass guitar in the 60;s in a R&R band when all these big name groups and people were jus like me, playing gigs together and jamming afterwards. The Who (they were called the High Numbers then), Stones Moody Blues, Procal Hararm and many many others, We were all semi-pro and I didn't go Pro, I went to college/Univ instead. And NO we don't keep in touch. Miss my Fender Jazz Bass.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, got to admire Brian May, Queen's lead guitarist. After Freddie Mercury died he went back to his studies in Astro Physics and a year or so ago, got his PhD.


----------



## ssnvet

see Rex…. your not just a pretty face after all!

good thing ?

:^)


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Marty,

How close do you live to Indianapolis? I'm looking for the next stop on the Rich World Tour and Indianapolis looks promising. Thinking about there or Nashville.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, I also miss the groupies.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, I think you have to rename your wife. Lola, perhaps? Or Deirdre , that's a nice one.
And seeing all the work you're doing - I'd hazard a guess that you just might outlive that ill-mannered doctor.

Aaron, 
You and your family are in my prayers. When you can, let us know how you are doing. Miracles do happen, though not as often as we like. 
Keep praying.

No shop time for me. It's been a crazy few days.
Might actually be getting to the bottom of my medical issues… stay tuned.


----------



## Kreegan

Gotta love it. 3-6 inches of snow from tonight till Thurs morning.


----------



## DS

102 degrees F in Phoenix yesterday… and Rich has 3-6 inches of snow.
It gets curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## superdav721

God speed Airspeed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

beautiful day here in Louisiana 70 and muggy

Rich it got to be the last of winter for sure , but it has snowed here in April before but not often

Sandra hope you get some answers for your medical issues knowing would help to know what your dealing with


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes, God speed Airspeed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex did you ever meet any of the groupe members from the Led Zepplin group , i spent many a time listening to them
Dave hope all is well see you havent shot anyone sofar 

William know your glad to see your girl for a bit , enjoy it they grow up so fast ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Seems like everybody has someone sick or hurt in their family! I don't know how many of you are religious, but I think many of you are. I believe God didn't intend for things to be like they are, that he only tolerates it because he's showing us we can't rule ourselves. But the time will come when he'll say enough, and undo all the suffering that people have experienced, bring our lost loved ones back to life and end sickness and death forever. That's what keeps me going. And I hope it's a comfort to you and your family Airspeed, and Rex.

Sorry for bringing religion into the thread. I don't like to talk about it on forums like this because it always leads to an argument. But I know you guys are tolerant of each other's beliefs.

Hang in there Airspeed, Rex, and to a lesser extent Sandra, William, Eddie and those who are having family issues rather than health issues like Dave. And let's not forget those with mental illness like Randy. He needs our support too.


----------



## Gene01

Well said, Stumpy.


----------



## Gene01

Rich, and eddie, you both have my sympathies.
72* and 10% humidity here.


----------



## DS

Wouldn't that take the cake… Stumpy's infamous thread deleted for religious content….
J/K, I won't tell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Stumpy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I live 20 miles south of Indianapolis, straight down SR-37…..

And 80 degrees with the top down…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Put your top back on, Marty.


----------



## JL7

Aaron - best wishes for Drew and your family…......


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy (kinda of a late response….busy day)...

Rex - nice plants…..

Rich - I think they are wrong on the snow, just like I thought they were wrong on the last 3 snows that they weren't wrong about…....


----------



## Kreegan

How's the traffic and drivers in Indianapolis? How're the roads? Do Indianans suffer from Midwest nice?


----------



## DIYaholic

Aaron,
I hope that a miracle comes your (Drew's) way. My thoughts and good wishes are with you and your family.

William,
Enjoy the summer with your daughter!

Everyone else,
Hope your day was GREAT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

A long workday was mine today….
They are all long & miserable, when you HATE your job….
I need a new job, anyone need a shop assistant???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm getting jittery from sawdust withdrawal…..

Randy, sorry that your job stinks. But since you don't have a wife to make you miserable, your job can fill the void!!


----------



## gfadvm

Aaron, Know that Drew and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

I don't understand why bad things always seem to happen to the best people.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Well said Stumpy as Sandra and Gene said ,and Randy i need a assistant but the pay is lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww here but we could go hang out at Williams and Dave's Rex and Davids ,boil carwfish and drink beer and dance and chase wild women and gamble on all these boat down here …..........................nawwwwwww better stay there dont want anymore heart attacts  and not that far from Andys we could do some rodeoing too ,may be some Bull riding


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I made it to the shop when I got back today for a little tinkering.
I only had one more part to make for my air engine.
The last couple of days I've been working on an air engine design by mattius wandell.
It aint working.
I can get the individual parts working great.
They don't work so well together.
I've given up on getting it right on this one.
I'm shelving it and calling it the DODGE (Dad's Old Dead Garage Experiment.
It comes a time in any project when you've done all you can do and you just have to pronounce it DOA.
Don't worry.
I'm not giving up,
Just need to start over.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Daughter is home safe.
It is a great feeling knowing she's home all summer.
She's already getting her way with Dad though.
I agreed today to let her have my wife's old Jeep if she gets her own insurance and buys a few parts I need to fix it.
Not much. It just needs a valve cover gasket and a tire.
How could I so no?

She passed her first year in college with honors.
She's paying for the insurance and parts.
We're not going to use the Jeep (thought I would but it hurts me getting in and out of it).
Talking to her today (hey, she actually acts her age unlike her older brothers) was the most pleasure I've had talking to one of my older kids in a long time.
And she's my baby girl.

Yes, she's the only girl out of eight kids and I have always spoiled her, with limits of course.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i have a lot of Dodges , but will come back to em just lost a battle not the war


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, Roads are great unless you get a bad one and the drivers are just as crazy as anywhere else.

Traffic slows down during rush hour in Indy just like any other big city. Lot of out of towners in during May for the race, especially toward the end of the month. Once you get a couple of miles out of town, it's so quiet, you can hear the grass grow…..


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe it…. no one laughed at my cartoons today :^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' like 2 hours of yard work to squeeze the last ounce of umph out of ya…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you are my new hero!
Randy to!
That was great then went right to FUNNY!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Things seemed a lot easier when the kids lived at home…..

Randy, I could use a yard monkey. You in???

Matt, That was funny… What are we laughing at???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I'm gonna streak again tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

New video.
A new page on my site to.
Rex I will have something for you coming up.
Thanks Stumpy again. Your site is generating a lot of traffic for me.
http://chiselandforge.com/uncategorized/sharpening-auger-bits/


----------



## DIYaholic

Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha…..
That was me, laughing at your cartoons!!!


----------



## superdav721

wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do I get free admission into the museum?
Do I get free room & board (food)?
Do I get free boards (wood from a tree)?
Do I get free cold ones (beer, that I like)?
Is there an application/interview?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can somebody explain these portobello and cheese pasta thingys I'm fixin to eat with vodka sauce???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I do charge an application fee…..


----------



## Kreegan

I'll have to come visit this summer, Marty. We're looking at getting a place on a few acres outside of town and quiet sounds great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take a look down here in Morgan county. Prices and taxes are reasonable and it's not a bad drive to anywhere…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ditch the portobella & pasta….
Keep the cheese & VODKA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, Marty,
The cheese is not "mixed" with the vodka….
Get some crackers, or something!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mark it on your calendars, boys - I have nothing to complain about at the moment…..


----------



## DIYaholic

mark!


----------



## superdav721

Yall making me hungry


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I marked it….
But you ain't trying hard enough!!!

world peace…
global warming….
20 items in the "15 Item Express" lane….


----------



## ssnvet

So what do you do when you flush the toilet and it fills right up to the top?

According to my youngest…. You flush it again :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You leave the room quickly….
& hope someone else discovers the problem!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Break out a plunger or a straw….
Personally, I'd use a plunger!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I know I'm not all there, but….
Is there anybody here???

If not, I'm gonna take my ball & go home!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, I'm already home, but….
I'm still outta here!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

work…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hospital…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Up early this morning as I have a hospital appointment, have to be there at 8:30am and it's a 1-1/2 hour journey. It will take up the morning, so I should be on my way home after lunch time. Tomorrow I have the usual tests and blood work prior to my Friday chemo day, followed by the neulasta shot on Monday. I'll probably get the spine injection schedule and the radiotherapy 5 day zapping schedule, so May is going to be a very intense hospital month, especially as the chemo cycle will mean another in 21 days.

I'll be doing some more work on the charging and clamp hanger "thing" I have been building. God it is ugly and shows the multitude of different materials I found to use. May have to paint it and try to make it look less ugly. My son says he will install the shop camera I have had for a couple of years (still in the box) just so I can be watched while in the shop in case I'm ill. I'll be selling IP addresses so that inquiring LJ minds can tune in and see what I get up to, it'll be like a continuous Stumpy video, but a reality type of thing. Be warned though, the camera has a microphone so you can hear as well as see what is going on, so be prepared to hear a lot of words you don't use in church, and some you never heard of before, very educating. 
Disclaimer: For those expecting to see a Saw Stop, sorry, wrong channel, check out the cold one site.

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - if Canada can film a season of Big Brother, you too can be a success in the reality show business!

Good luck today.

Headed to paying job this morning, then off to the doctor, and hopefully there will be sawdust this afternoon.

Have a great day all.

ssn - moments before I called the plumber, my then-4 year old showed me the shut off valve to the toilet, claiming that he never turned it…. At least it wasn't messy.
Unplugging a lift toilet before painting the room however turned out to be VERY messy. The whole concept of gravity hadn't crossed my mind.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Rex.
Is there a way to turn off the sound?
I could not have a camera with sound on it in my shop.
I'd be kicked off Lumberjocks.
Hell, I'd be kicked off the internet.
Come to think of it, I couldn't have a camera with video on it in my shop.
I'd be kicked off Lumberjocks.
Hell, I'd be kicked off the internet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The world isn't ready for the fashion statement I make in the shop.
Before they get cut up for rags, any old clothes that sort of fit become my shop clothes for a while. Most of them don't survive the washing machine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Enough stalling - Have to go make myself presentable and head to the office.

Reminds me of a comment my daughter made when she was 4. My husband had given me a gift certificate for a local spa. I was thrilled because that's not something I would usually do. I kissed him and thanked him for the nice present. Our daughter said 'what present?' because she only saw the envelope and card.

I said "Daddy bought me a gift certificate so I can go to the spa." 
She said "what's a spa?" 
I said "it's a place where they'll make Mommy all pretty." 
She responded "I don't want you to get pretty. I like the way you look now."

Out of the mouths of children comes the unvarnished truth.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's a cute story Sandra,
But I am fat, ugly and bald.
I don't know if I'd want my kids being quite that honest.

As for work clothes, are there any other kind?
My wife gave up on me keeping nice clothes a long time ago.
She has bought me brand new pants,
Only for me to forget and wipe glue or oil on them the first time I wear them.
Now I have one nice suite of clothes.
I don't know where they're at.
My wife keeps them put away so I'll have a nice suite of clothes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm still stalling…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Guess what arrives tomorrow? I'll give you a hint, it weight 700lbs and I can only lift half of that without straining my biceps…

(No, it's not my mother-in-law.)


----------



## bandit571

maybe getting a NEW plane later. named "Featured Member of the month" on another site, and Woodcraft is sending me a Woodriver #4 handplane as a prize.

Must have been that lap Desk????


----------



## Gene01

Hey William.
Love the DODGE acronym and the story. Like eddie said, I've had a bunch of DODGEs too. Only one truck though. Learned my lesson, there. Some of the wooden DODGEs are still cluttering my shop. I seem to accumulate more of them since I changed to a gas heater from the wood burner. 
Shop rags? A T-shirt without a pocket is an automatic shop rag. I cut/rip them up and get rid of the hems and seams. After cutting up about 1/2 a dozen old T-********************s for rags, I'm almost of the mind that buying a box of rags might be a better option, though. 
Bought a bunch of heavy duty paper shop towel rolls from Costco. Those things a really nice. So nice, I'm tempted to wash them and reuse the residue.


----------



## Kreegan

Ahh nothing like new toys to play with! Enjoy Stumpy and Bandit!


----------



## ssnvet

O.K., let's all rehearse for tomorrow, so we can all give Stumpy his "you suck" in four part harmony!

anda one, anda two….........anda 1,2, 3….........YOU SUCK!!!

after sopping up a lot of water in the bathroom last night… I went down to the basement to get a bucket and mop, only to discover that the "water" (with an ammonia smell) had gotten under the toilet and come through the linoleum, plywood underlayment and pine board sub-floor and made yet another big (ammonia smelling) puddle in the basement…. :^(

Wondering how many time she flushed that thing!!!

O.K. confession…. I did yell…. and she did cry….and I did fell like a big heal…. :^(

But at 9 years old, you think she could get the "4 squares for TP" rule figured out!!


----------



## Kreegan

I have a WoodRiver v3 #6 and quite like it. Good, solid, well-built plane. Had some stiffness in the adjustment wheel, but once lubricated it worked fine. I'd imagine their #4 will be the same quality.


----------



## superdav721

yep what vet said


----------



## superdav721

hey look at me I am over 9000 posts.


----------



## DamnYankee

Airhead - SIL in my thoughts and prayers, time to pray, get prayed up and say prayed up.

Got in the shop for a bit yesterday. Got the legs for the gunbox table cut, to include the taper, and planed SMOOTH.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's extravaganza….

In this corner, weighing in at 900 lbs we have "Big Box" a large, heavy industrial chiller, packed out in a custom crate from NH.

And the opponent, in the opposite corner, we have "Slam Test" from the feisty Boston test labs.

10 rounds later…. its a TKO and "Slam Test" takes the crown.

Looks like it's back to the training gym (a.k.a. drawing board) for our custom crate boy :^(


----------



## superdav721

Roger this one is for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by HELLO!!!

News is on….
Gotta see all the bad stuff going on in the world!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it nap time yet???

I think I'll treat myself to a steak and tater cuz I'm feelin' special…..

Randy, There's yard work to do…..


----------



## Kreegan

I have yard work to do too. Unfortunately my yard's getting snowed on right now…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wanna watch some entertaining reviews? I just posted the Rockler Dust Right videos on Lj's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm running topless again today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

77*, it dropped 5 degrees…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I really hope you are talking about your car….
wouldn't want any horific images entering my mind!!!


----------



## ssnvet

just make sure you're wearing your "manzier"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Are you saying my man boobs ain't pretty???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Please refer to the above post, by Matt!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

MAN BOOBS AIN'T PRETTY!


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Smarty-Marty - in Canada, we spell it labelled, not labeled, busses is listed as secondary spelling, overanalyze is considered to be a word.

You're a highly trained button pusher, aren't you? And a topless one at that. Oy vey!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill have to agree with Sandra on that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I push buttons when I shift gears…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

And when I get done pushing buttons on my Mack, I push the top down button on my Z24. Unless, I'm driving the Mustang, then I push the top down button on that…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah ha, and you probably were the neighbourhood stealth doorbell prankster too…

No sawdust today, unless thinking about it counts.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, I just want to say, I was cleared of all charges on that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And in the words of Bill Clinton, I did not ring her bell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thank you and good night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Remember, if there aren't any pictures….
It didn't happen, therfore you could not have done it!!!


----------



## Kreegan

When I was a kid my mom had a Plymouth Valiant with push button transmission on the dash. Who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Kreegan

Night folks!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nighty night gents. You too Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Marty….
Night Rich….
Night Sandra….

News is on….
Beer is cold….
Leno in a half….


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather was just on….
We almost hit 80 degrees today….
Missed it by 1 degree, 79 was the high….
Glad I was in the work workshop, out of the sun!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Hope you had a good day….

Marty,
Please keep your top on….

Rich,
I have snow shovels I'm not using….

Aaron,
I'm pulling for Drew and your family….

Everyone else,
Be good, be safe and have fun….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning good morning good morning


----------



## Gene01

Wow, you're up early, Sandra.
It's 4:10 am here. It's still dark.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gene

Four hour difference then. 410 for you is 810 for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Today's the big day…


----------



## ssnvet

All together now…..

Stumpy….. YOU SUCK!!!

neighbourhood stealth doorbell prankster

technically known as "ding-dong ditch-it"


----------



## ssnvet

another day in the salt mines!


----------



## superdav721

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy. Lousy day here today, only going to get into the 40's - and yesterday it was 81 It's trash day, also a new appointment for tests and bloodwork ready for chemo on Friday. They also added a bone scan for me on Friday and I am expecting them to schedule my for Zapping for 5 days next week followed by another 5 days the week after, then a fews days break, then the chemo cycle all over again.
Viewed the previous MRI scans an saw the cancer in my spine in 3 or 4 places, so that's why they will be doing a complete bobe sca this Friday, to see if it is showing up anywhere else.

I'm looking for Saturday and Sunday to get to the shop and in the meantime I will be refurbing an older desktop PC to be able to install and run the shop camera, which will be part of Saturday's job list. Must also slap some paint or something on that new storage creation which is almost finished as it looks so ugly, so that's also on the list.

Thanks for the video Dave, gave me an insight, Thanks.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy….. YOU SUCK!


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, you might want to review some brands other than Rockler. I liked the Dust Right reviews and have some of their attachments. How about some Harbor Freight reviews? Or something from Menards?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## DS

Here it comes! Stumpy's review of the DRESS BARN! hahaha!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, Kreegan, I've reviewed far more non-Rockler stuff than I have Rockler. I've been doing a "Stumpy's favorite things" segment on the show since it's beginning, and it's included Harbor Freight stuff, new stuff, used stuff, you name it. And on my website there is a page of about 30 tool review clips I've done. I happen to have some Rockler Brand stuff on my bench right now, but I also have a bunch of Worksharp stuff, Incra stuff, Wynn filters and all sorts of other stuff. It will all be reviewed in time.

When I do reviews, it's because I found some tool I personally liked. (I have some Rockler stuff right now that I am not going to be reviewing because I don't really like it.) So the review schedule mirrors what I happen to be doing at the time. When I was doing dust collection, you got dust collection product reviews (Including the HF dust collector), etc. Right now I am finishing up dust collection, installing a new saw and working on some new sharpening ideas. So guess what type of reviews will be coming up next…

There's even a Harbor Freight tool review section on my website. I love Harbor Freight. I've talked about Harbor Freight tools on my show way more than any other company.

Also, you have to remember that, while I have done lots of tool reviews on the show, not every tool review will make it on there. I've done nine Rockler videos recently and only one made it onto the show, and even that was a shortened version. I'm not going to fill the show with a bunch of Rockler reviews. But I do plan on doing some more videos for their website. I don't get paid for them, but the exposure they give me on Rockler.com sure doesn't hurt.


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck the next couple of weeks, Rex!


----------



## ssnvet

I want a picture of Stumpy sitting on the curb all day today, biting his nails waiting for his new toy….

And after the delivery truck drives off into the sunset, I don't think you're going to be able to blame Puddles the shop dog for the wet spots on the floor tonight. :^)


----------



## Kreegan

Alright, what's the over/under on Stumpy setting his SawStop off already?


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip is done. One place had a few shelves of "Stuff"









Lots of saws, and a plane or two. Even some items for drilling a few holes









with these "Cordless Drills", and some drill bits









Stopped at menards, and picked up a small 1×12









Ever try to drive with a 12 footer on the top?

As for the Rusties bought?









These were about $8 for the whole mess. The 1×12x12'? $9+tax. Bad news? Had to take the wife along, and she spent more than me..


----------



## Kreegan

Gotta go to a parent teacher conference tonight. Happy happy joy joy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those are some nice looking saws there, *Bandit*!

The new table saw arrived. They said it would come sometime between 10 and 12. It came at 4…

I tore the two Delta saws out of the shop, cut the big island that held them down to fit the new saw in, and moved the beast into place. Assembly starts tomorrow!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Speaking of tools- I talked to Worksharp about the show I did last year on the WS3000 upgrade (turns out they are fans of BCWW- they should be, my sharpening episode has sold a lot of their systems for them!  I told them I wanted to see what I could do with a WS2000. They seem to prefer that woodworkers use the 3000 because the 2000 is more for rough stuff like lawn tools, and I definately see where they are coming from. But I got one of the 2000s and looked it over yesterday. I think this has some potential. With a few upgrades it may be a good option for woodworkers who can't afford the extra $100 for the 3000. I'm going to do a show on it coming up soon. We'll try and turn it into the same sort of setup as we did with the WS3000.


----------



## DS

Hey Stumps, turns out that bandit's new handsaw(s) also stops the blade when the teeth contacts the skin…


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a Roy Underhill joke, DS… I'm tellin' him you copied…


----------



## DS

I didn't know that… I read it today somewhere here on LJ's… I guess that guy copied it… and I copied him.
Oops.
( I guess I need to watch more of Roy's shows )


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kreegan*- Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh earlier. I was in a bad mood and I took it out on you.

I get emails all the time with complaints about all kinds of stuff. But the ones that irritate me are like one I got last night right after posting the Rockler reviews. A guy says he's not watching the show anymore because I started doing commercials. Give me a break… First, those reviews weren't on the show, so is he really going to stop watching because I made a couple videos that had nothing to do with what he is threatening to stop watching?

Nobody goes to work for free. You have to pay the bills. I work full time on the show, blogs, etc. So even IF I was getting paid to do tool reviews, SO WHAT! Even internet shows ain't free! I've invested more into my show than I paid for my house, I have to have sponsors now and again or the show will end. And that will mean no more free shows for the people who like to complain about ads.

All podcasts have sponsors, even Mere Mortals has a sponsor- Google! Those ads at the bottom of the episodes are how he finances the show. If I had 60,000 subscribers, I would be able to finance the show just on Youtube ads. But he has a 4 year head start on me. Maybe someday I will be able to able to do it like he does. But in the mean time I gotta eat, pay bills, buy expensive equipment and software, all sorts of expenses that people have no idea about.

But that's all beside the point because I DON'T do paid commercials right now. Yes, I get some free tools, but once you start getting a bunch, believe me, you aren't as excited about it any more. For one thing, free tools don't pay the bills. Plus, they are NOT free, I will pay a few thousand dollars in extra taxes this year alone for those free tools. And most of the stuff you get, you don't really need anyway. One company sent me four different versions of the same tool, and I don't have any use for any of them.

So, that guy's email really ticked me off, and instead of taking it out on him, I took it out on Kreegan. Sorry!


----------



## superdav721

He is just jealous cause you are getting stuff.
Now go play with your saw.


----------



## DS

I wonder if Stumpy still has that video up of his face with a router zipping past it at high speed…
Now that's entertainment! (Who needs NASCAR will all this?)


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening fine people & Rex,

T'was a beauty day here. I spent it mowing, wacking & blowing….

I'm now enjoying barley, malt & hops….


----------



## superdav721

I dont have bloopers I have planed comical moments.


----------



## superdav721

I want you to know Stumpy I am happy you are getting what you want. More power to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hating my job….
I'm thinking new shop tools or machines would help….
Besides, I have my recent tax refund & some found money…

Oh yeah, did I tell ya?
While working the other day, I found a few bucks on the ground….
Not nearly enough for a SawStop….
How far will $120.00 go????

No deals on Craiglist, that I want to spend money on….
Items from recent video reviews are not needed….
I want to but something….
But what???


----------



## bandit571

How far will $120 go?









Maybe FORTY of these? ( I paid $3 for this one)


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You are still in my thoughts and prayers daily. Hang in there my friend.

Randy, You suck! It was 40 here with strong N wind and the latest snowfall in Oklahoma history!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I need to acquire, collect or harbor something other than hand planes (maybe something wired for 120V or 220V)....

Andy,
Sorry about your weather….
Better you, than me though!!!


----------



## superdav721

boom!


----------



## superdav721

Johnny how wide is your board?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why is Dr. House singing about woodworking?


----------



## ssnvet

People complaining about the little product plugs here and there on a free YouTube program really need to get a life. Keep soaring with the eagles sir Stumpsalot, and don't let the turkeys gobble up your happy time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I can honestly say….
Too long, too short, too wide & too thin….
Has never been a complaint!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
It's a fine line that you are walking….

Building a "brand" is not an easy thing to do.
Your doing well.
Just don't have toooooo many cold ones, before the walk!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Highdy-ho gents!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally got into the shop of horrors. It's now so overrun with bikes and bats and stuff, that I had to roll my TS outside. But I got all the pieces cut for the six drawers of my workbench.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - I'm keeping you in my prayers.

Stumpy - aren't I supposed to be the diva??? Seriously though, I thought of these when I read your post.

**
The Paradoxical Commandments
by Dr. Kent M. Keith

People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered.
Love them anyway.

If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives.
Do good anyway.

If you are successful, you will win false friends and true enemies.
Succeed anyway.

The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow.
Do good anyway.

Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable.
Be honest and frank anyway.

The biggest men and women with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men and women with the smallest minds.
Think big anyway.

People favor underdogs but follow only top dogs.
Fight for a few underdogs anyway.

What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight.
Build anyway.

People really need help but may attack you if you do help them.
Help people anyway.

Give the world the best you have and you'll get kicked in the teeth.
Give the world the best you have anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Used a "saw bench" today









Setting it up, and









setting up the cut, with a "new" saw, no less









after the cut is done. Breaking down a 1 by 12 by 12 foot long plank.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The first couple hundred morons are easy to take. It's the few after that start to grind on you.

It never ceases to amaze me how often I get emails saying "Charles Neil sucks". No explanation for why they think he "sucks". They just feel the need to insult him and since he's on my show, they tell me about it.

The point I am making is that there is something about perceived success that just pisses people off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit- That's a lot of Home Depot pine for such a small crosscut saw!

I bet your arm was moving like one of those whirleigigs while you were cutting it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and look what made it out of the box today - It's all set up and ready to go. Looking forward to trying it tomorrow.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm looking forward to seeing that jig in action. I hope it doesn't work, because if it does I'll have to buy one. It's a disease…


----------



## StumpyNubs

There appears to be footage of Bandit sawing his board. I had to pull a lot of strings to get this, so enjoy…






His technique looks good, but I think he should bend more at the knees to save on his back…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Swoosh…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll let you know for sure Stumpy. I'm already impressed by the video that came with it. Very easy to follow, with good demonstrations. Took me 43 minutes from opening the box to having it all ready to go. That's including a pit stop and a few other short interruptions.


----------



## bandit571

Well the other saw was a bit too long









As for the shorty saw, just a 14" crosscut, toolbox saw. IF I buy a saw, I use the entire length of the blade. have to get my money's worth out of it. Saw bench seemed a might on the low side, for some reason. Ah, maybe it used to be Randy's…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

To be honest though I'm not terribly mechanically inclined, so I suspect it would take someone else much less time.
I had my laptop set up in the garage and stopped and started the video as I went along.


----------



## Kreegan

It's all good, Stumpy. Just keep on doing what you're doing and it'll pay off in the end. Enjoy the new saw!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bed time for me.


----------



## superdav721

Well Stumpy you know what it means when we say "you suck" here. We are jealous of what you just got.
So think of that every time someone tells you that. Think of the friend you have in Charles.
~
Sandra doin it on a Mac. That is what I am talking about.
Nice Jig
~
Bandit get you some. I love the saw bench.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Sandra. Love em anyway;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

The mechanically challenged Mama is beddy bye….
The party is on!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra- Those are some graet sayings! Definately "words to live by". I'm still a little envious of yer I Box though.

Stumpy- Anyone who thinks "Charles Neil sucks" is a flaming idiot. I wouldn't lose any sleep over remarks made by flaming idiots! I also enjoyed your review of the Rockler Dust Collection system (except I think you have cost me money!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Phsssst…..
clug….
clug….
clug….


----------



## ssnvet

Charles gets tongue tied every once in awhile…. but he's forgotten more about woodworking than I'll ever know!

I've always enjoyed listening to Southerners talk… Don't know why… I just do. Kind of a "salt of the earth" kind of thing.

And once again, why do people need to criticize our friends who make great efforts to produce free WW content for us to peruse.

I guess if you bought one of his video sets and didn't like it you could ask for a refund… but that's no reason to bad mouth the guy


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for coming to the party Matt!!!

Where is everyone else???


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, people get bent out of shape when you get/have what they want….
I get it all the time!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

Do you know why duck feet are flat?
~

~
~
~
~
~
~

~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
To stomp out forest fires. 
Do you know why elephant feet are flat?
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~~
~
to stomp out flaming ducks!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one Dave!

I'm gonna pass out at my own party!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

FRIDAY wooo wooo


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Wiliam


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe it will be a good one once the coffee and meds kick in. Carcass is a bit sore this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No school for the kids this morning. Have already told the 13 year old that she has to have the fridge cleaned out before I get home with the groceries later. The 8 year old has to have the dishwasher unloaded and the laundry sorted.

It's tough some days being a benevolent dictator, but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really hoping to have some steam left to cut some box joints today. We shall see.

If you're there Rex - good luck today

Morning Dave


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- There's something about that Incra gold aluminum that makes me crazy. It's got to be the most expensive paint in the world for what they charge, but when I see it I have to fight the urge to sell organs to buy it. My Incra LS fence won't fit the new SawStop. I'm seriously considering sending the saw back…

Maybe not.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll let you know how it works Stumpy. I'm sure you'll have a line up of people willing to take that pesky fence off your hands. Can't wait to hear what you think of the SawStop.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy sucks because he's got a new saw.
Stumpy sucks because he has a successful web cast.
Stumpy sucks because he's good at what he does.
Stumpy sucks because companies give him stuff.
Stumpy sucks because he has friends like Charles Neil.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin, Sandra. Sun's just up here and it's 10:15 where you are. But, they're finished with supper in Guam.
My I box is back in the box. See my avatar. Had to have a machinist make some modifications to make it work. 
Incra helped with some advise. Seems I'm not the only knucklehead whose tried to make it work with a ShopSmith.
First job with it will be dentil molding.


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
Why are elephants knees so wrinkled?
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
From jumping out of the cherry trees every evening at 5 PM.

Why are pygmys so short?
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
Because they walk through the cherry orchards every evening at 5 PM.

DUM DE DUM DUM


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin' to ye! As for the remains of the day, I'll be a keeping them to meself, now. Finished one rehab that left this behind in it's wake









Might get two handsaws cleaned up today? maybe get a "Hutch" started?

Oh, the rehabbed item?









And Gene: The main thing keeping me from rehabbing yours? Shipping costs….


----------



## Gene01

OK, Steve. Guess I'd better get off my butt and get busy.


----------



## Kreegan

It's been snowing here for at least 3 hours. I look right out my office window at one of the main runways at MSP about 1/4 mile away. I can usually watch planes all the way down the runway. Today I can't see them once they're about halfway to the runway from our building. It's May 3rd.


----------



## bandit571

I might have a thread or two on how I do a rehabbed on planes

I do not have a thread on a rehab of Randy. It was marked as a Virius, and deleted. Who'd believe it, anyway….

Might be time to go to the Dungeon Shop, just to get off my "foundation"


----------



## superdav721

Gene why do elephants paint there toe nails?

~`
`

`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`

`
to camouflage themselves in cherry trees.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*. I was looking at the photo of what your plane "left behind" on the bench. The shavings look great, but I think you have to potty train it. Unless that wet spot is from you…

*Sandra*- Oh, I'm not getting rid of that Incra fence. I'm going to get in touch with Incra about an upgraded base so it will fit the new saw. The Saw Stop fence is super nice. But I love my Incra. Plus, I have the joinery system attachments for it that I use on the router table wing. If I gave up the fence, I couldn't use those.

*SAW UPDATE:* It's assembled. Now to wire it and run the dust collection. Then I can start putting the shop back together. Then I can die from a broken back. So… lots to do. Better get back at it…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Dave. I knew I forgot something. 
So, what else is new? 
When I read your post, I thought I was having amnesia and déjà vu at the same time. I thought I'd forgotten that part before.


----------



## superdav721

you asked for it
Q: Why do elephants paint their toenails red?
A: So they can hide in cherry trees.
Q: Have you ever seen an elephant in a cherry tree?
A: (they will say NO). Works, doesn't it?!
Q: How do you know there have been elephants in the fridge?
A: There's footprints in the butter.
Q: Why do elephants paint their ears yellow?
A: That's not paint, its butter.
Q: Why do elephants paint their toenails red, blue, green, orange, yellow, and brown?
A: So they can hide in a bag of M&Ms.
Q: How did the pygmie break his back?
A: He tried to carry a bag of M&Ms home from the store.

Q: Why is it dangerous to walk in the jungle between 3 and 4 in the afternoon?
A: That's when the elephants jump out of the trees.
Q: Why are pygmies so small?
A: They walked in the jungle between 3 and 4 in the afternoon.

Q: How do you get an elephant on top of an oak tree?
A: Stand him on an acorn and wait fifty years.
Q: What if you don't want to wait fifty years?
A: Parachute him from an airplane.
Q: Why isn't it safe to climb oak trees between 1 and 2 in the afternoon?
A: Because that is when the elephants practice their parachute jumping.

Q: Why are elephants feet shaped that way?
A: To fit on lily pads.
Q: Why isn't it safe to walk on the lily pads between 4 and 5 in the afternoon?
A: That's when the elephants are walking on the lily pads.
Q: Why are frogs such good jumpers?
A: So they can walk on the lily pads between 4 and 5 in the afternoon.

Q: How do you get two elephants in a pickup truck?
A: One in the cab, one in the back.
Q: How do you get two mice in a pickup truck?
A: You can't … it's full of elephants.

Q: Why do ducks have flat feet?
A: From stomping out forest fires!
Q: Why do elephants have flat feet?
A: From stomping out burning ducks!

Q: What did Tarzan say when he saw a herd of elephants running through the jungle?
A: 'Here come the elephants running through the jungle!'
Q: Why did the elephants wear sunglasses?
A: So Tarzan wouldn't recognize them.
Q: What did Tarzan say when he saw a herd of elephants running through the jungle?
A: Nothing. He didn't recognize them with their sunglasses on.
Q: What did Tarzan say when he saw a herd of giraffes in the distance?
A: 'Haha! You fooled me once with those disguises, but not this time!'
Q: What is the difference between en elephant and a plum?
A: An elephant is grey.
Q: What did Jane say when she saw a herd of elephants in the distance?
A: 'Look! A herd of plums in the distance' (Jane is color blind)

Q: Why do cub scouts run so fast in the forest at night?
A: To escape the elephants swinging through the trees.
Q: What's that yucky stuff between the elephant's toes?
A: Slow cub scouts!

Q: How can you tell if an elephant is under your bed?
A: The ceiling is very close!
Q: How do you know if there's an elephant in bed?
A: He has a big 'E' on his pajamas jacket pocket.
Q: How do you tell an elephant from a field mouse?
A: Try to pick it up, If you can't, it's either an elephant or a very overweight field mouse.
Q: How can you tell if an elephant has been in the refrigerator?
A: Footprints in the Jell-O.
Q: How can you tell if there are 2 elephants in the refrigerator?
A: You can't shut the door!
Q: How do you get an elephant into the fridge?
1. Open door.
2. Insert elephant.
3. Close door.

Q: How do you get a giraffe into the fridge?
1. Open door.
2. Remove elephant.
3. Insert giraffe.
4. Close door.
Q: The lion, the king of the jungle, decided to have a party. He invited all the animals in the
jungle, and they all came except one. Which one?
A: The giraffe, because he was still in the fridge.
Q: How do you know Tarzan is in the fridge?
A: You can hear Tarzan scream OYOYOYOIYOIYOOOOOO
Q: How do you get two Tarzans in the fridge?
A: You can't, silly. There is only one Tarzan!
Q: How do you get 4 elephants into a Volkswagen?
A: 2 in the front and 2 in the back
Q: How do you know if there are 4 elephants in your fridge?
A: There's a VW parked outside it.
Q: What did the fifth elephant in the VW discover?
A: The sun roof.
Q: Why are there so many elephants running around free in the jungle?
A: The fridge isn't large enough to hold them all.

Q: How do you get an elephant out of the water?
A: Wet.
Q: How do you get two elephants out of the water?
A: One by one.

Q: How do you shoot a blue elephant?
A: With a blue elephant gun, of course.
Q: How do you shoot a yellow elephant?
A: There's no such thing as yellow elephants.

Q: Why did the elephant fall out of the tree?
A: Because it was dead.
Q: Why did the second elephant fall out of the tree?
A: It was glued to the first one.
Q: Why did the third elephant fall out of the tree?
A: It thought it was a game.
Q: And why did the tree fall down?
A: It thought it was an elephant.

Q: Why do elephants wear sandals?
A: So that they don't sink in the sand.
Q: Why do ostriches stick their head in the ground?
A: To look for the elephants who forgot to wear their sandals.

Q: What did the elephant say when he saw a dead ant on the road?
A: Deadant, Deadant, Deadant! (sung to Pink Panther tune).
Q: What did the elephant say when he saw a live ant on the road?
A: He stomped on it and then said 'Deadant, Deadant, Deadant!'.

Q: Why did the elephant stand on the marshmallow?
A: He didn't want to sink in the hot chocolate.
Q: How do elephants keep in touch over long distances?
A: They make trunk calls.
Q: What's red and white on the outside and gray and white on the inside?
A: Campbell's Cream of Elephant soup.
Q: How do you smuggle an elephant across the border?
A: Put a slice of bread on each side, and call him 'lunch'.
Q: Why are elephants wrinkled?
A: Have you ever tried to iron one?
Q: Why did the elephant cross the road?
A: Chicken's day off.
Q: What do you call two elephants on a bicycle?
A: Optimistic!
Q: What do you get if you take an elephant into the city?
A: Free Parking.
Q: What do you get if you take an elephant into work?
A: Sole use of the elevator.
Q: How do you know if there is an elephant in the bar?
A: It's bike is outside.
Q: How do you know if there are three elephants in the bar?
A: Stand on the bike and have a look in the window.
Q: Why do elephants wear tiny green hats?
A: To sneak across a pool table without being seen.
Q: How many elephants does it take to change a light bulb?
A: Don't be stupid, elephants can't change light bulbs.
Q: What do you get if you cross an elephant with a whale?
A: A submarine with a built-in snorkel.
Q: How do you make a dead elephant float?
A: Well, you take 10 dead elephants, 10 tons of chocolate ice-cream, 5 tons of bananas,.....
Q: What do you know when you see three elephants walking down the street wearing pink
sweatshirts?
A: They're all on the same team.
Q: How do you stop an elephant from charging?
A: Take away his credit card.
Q: Why do elephants have trunks?
A: Because they would look silly with glove compartments.
Q: What do you give a seasick elephant?
A: Lots of room.
Q: What has two tails, two trunks and five feet?
A: An elephant with spare parts
Q: What's grey and puts out forest fires?
A: Smokey the Elephant.
Q: What happens when an elephant sits in front of you at the movies?
A: You miss most of the picture!
Q: What did the peanut say to the elephant?
A: Nothing, peanuts can't talk.
Q: How do you know when an Elephant has been in the baby carriage?
A: By the footprints on the baby's forehead!
Q: What is beautiful, gray and wears glass slippers?
A: Cinderelephant.

Q: What time is it when an elephant sits on your fence?
A: 6:15PM (trick question!)

Q: How do you shoot a blue elephant?
A: With a blue elephant gun.
Q: How do you shoot a white elephant?
A: Hold his nose until he turns blue, then shoot him with a blue elephant gun.


----------



## Gene01

Holy crap!
Can't wait for my grand kids to get here.
Thanks, Dave.
I'll have to print this one.


----------



## Kreegan

I braved the snow to go get Thai for lunch. Now for 2+ hours of meetings to make me regret how full I am.


----------



## Kreegan

I dunno if I mentioned what happened with some apple wood I bought off ebay. I paid for 8 apple bottle stopper blanks, and when they came 3 of them were cracked so bad there was no way I was going to risk turning them. Pretty much guaranteed they would have come apart and clonked me in the head. So I went back and forth with the seller and she said she'd send me some replacements. Took about 3 weeks, but they came in the mail yesterday. 6 blanks the same bottle stopper size. 3 of one type of burl and 3 of another. I have no idea what kind of burl. I'll take some pics this weekend. They're very wet, feel cold and heavy to the touch, so I'll have to let them sit a month or 6 before I can turn them. Still I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. Rich, for us non-turners (who are waiting for Mustache Mike to teach us all about it) what's the secret mo-jo with apple wood?

My daughter is off to the 8th grade social tonight…. she's really not interested in boys (thank you Lord) and has skipped all of the dances since starting middle school… but this one is the "biggie" and everybody who's anybody is "supposed" to go. Fortunately, it doesn't require a date, so she's going with a couple of her girl pals. She's petrified that some boy may ask her to dance, however. They were looking for add'l chaperons, and my wife tried to rope me into going…. but I had a moment of inspiration and decided that we should ask my daughter if she wanted me to go (and embarrass her in front of all her friends) or not go….. :^) So I'm off the hook.

Happy, happy Fri-I-day!
Happy, happy Fri-I-day!
Happy, happy Fri-I-day!
Haaaaaaappy, happy Fri-I-day!


----------



## ssnvet

Since I'm almost done with the TS re-hab, I'm going to indulge myself with a new blade for it….

I even have my wife's blessing ;^)


----------



## Kreegan

I've never turned apple wood before actually. Fruit woods in generally are supposed to be good for turning and apple in particular is supposed to finish nicely. The only fruit wood I've turned so far was some persimmon and that stuff was HARD! I just rough turned a couple of pieces round and flat on the ends. I looked at them a couple of days ago and they've warped badly.


----------



## Kreegan

I'm almost done with my mom's little bookrack thing. I finished them with BLO and started waxing last night, but didn't finish. Now I'm thinking I might put my meager carving skills to the test and carve some hearts or flowers or something into the sliding ends.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around in the Dungeon Shop today









Just some pine boards…

Dave: How do you tip an Elephant?


----------



## DS

Now that Stumpy's fingers are safe from his table saw blade, I've been inspired to save his fingers from all sorts of other things that he uses his fingers for and decided to invent these gadgets and have him review them for me.

First up is a little item I like to call Nose-Pic-Stop ®. It's still under developement and I'll have pics just as soon as the prototype is finished!

Next after that, Butt-Scratch-Stop ® (Not available in stores)
:-D

Trademarks used with permission from SaveMeFromMyself Inc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Psssst, Hey Dave, look at this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tool Sale= tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It may be FRIDAY, for some people….
Not for ME!!!
Tomorrow is a full workday!!!

I need, err want a beer….


----------



## superdav721

Don't know Bandit.
On my way Marty.


----------



## superdav721

*Holy antique woodworking woodie Batman*


----------



## superdav721

There are two anvils that are cool.








These are $150 new and up.









These are $200 new and up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Those anvils are some expensive paperwaights!!!

Wood Porn arrived in the mail box today….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- I am a big fan of Freud blades. I have used a cheap-ish Diablo on my saw for a long time. Best $40 I ever spent! Their industrial blades like the one in the photo are even better.

I told Sawstop to send me some one of their new Titanium series premium blades. They sent four of them! They're about $80 each, retail. We'll see how they compare to Freud's of the same price range.

*Bandit*- Is that the omecenter pine you were cutting yesterday? Looks great. I am a home center pine guy myself. Hardwood is great, but you can make some nice stuff with cheap pine. What I REALLY like to do is give it an acid bath and then finish it with light brown Briwax. It gets an old, mellow look. I have a lot of woodwork in my house done that way.

*SAW UPDATE-* I'm working on putting the shop back together. I had to do some extensive re-arranging. This saw is a BEAST! Maybe I should have went with the smaller 3HP with the shorter rails. But I couldn't turn down their best saw, now could I?

By the way, I am planning on building a homemade bench top table saw on the show later this summer. If I can't cut my fingers off with the Sawstop, maybe I can with that.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you suck!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thought you would like them Dave. That auction is next Saturday…..


----------



## superdav721

Droooooool


----------



## bandit571

Dave: You tip an elephant most generously, else he will sit on you.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: That be Menards "Standard Board" Pine. The board cost a whopping $9.22 PLUS tax! priced at Lowes the "same' board was $26 + Tax.

This one is getting a black paint job. Wife's idea, not mine. I also have to make a second one, for my daughter, who just saw it today….....

Need a Brewski, but all the house has is a Dewski…. just the way myluck goes….


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I get to do a "review" of a Wood River #4 handplane next week! Should be on it's way now to my house of Mountain Dews.

Do you want a review about "Right out of the box"? Or, after a tune up? Or, both.


----------



## superdav721

Funny!


----------



## Kreegan

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=360648844205

This is what she sent me. Look pretty interesting huh?


----------



## Kreegan

With my WoodRiver #6 I didn't have to do any tuneup other than lubing the adjustment wheel. The sole was dead flat and the iron even took nice shavings out of the box. I stropped it 30 times just to put a mirror edge on it. Back needed no lapping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
My fridge has Dews & Brews….

But not enough brews, to get me through the night.
A walk to the coner store is in order.
In order for me to stay property "lubricated", for medicinal purposes….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't been in the shop all week. Can someone point me in the right direction???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice little fruit basket ya got there Rich…..


----------



## Kreegan

I turned a piece of that apple she sent me. The finish is drying. Man that stuff turns so sweet, it's like buttah!


----------



## superdav721

What did it smell like when you were turning it?


----------



## ssnvet

Daughter survived her first dance and actually had a "blast"... Danced with her girl friends…. phew!

I managed to spend an hour in the shop… picking up and putting away stuff…. done with gunsmithing for a while… managed to clear the bench off and can see my desk as well. Still a ton of junk to pick up and organize.


----------



## Kreegan

I wear a full face respirator when I'm turning with P99 organic vapor filters, so I can't smell anything unfortunately. It looks a lot like cherry, but a little richer. I put some Woodturners Finish on it, which is just ***************. I'll put I think one more coat on it and then put it on the bottle stopper kit I have. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Kreegan

Glad your daughter survived the dance, Matt.

Night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad YOU survived your daughter's first dance!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorow is a workday….
Snews is on….
I'm off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got back from my big hospital day First appointment 8:00am to have a dye injection for a later bone scan. next was the oncologist with results fro yesterday's tests and blood work ….PSA is almost in the stratosphere, so chemo formula was changed back to an earlier concoction which we hope will work again. the "plasty" spine "concrete" injections are in the on/off stage, opposing choices by oncology people. The aftershot on Monday is cancelled as me chemo later Friday would not require it. A new appointment was set up for me on Monday, which is to see the Radiology oncology people to start Zapping my spine, won't be surprised if I have appointments for it for the next 10 work week days. Next appointment was back to the bone scanner for a 3/4 hour lay down, and after that back to oncology for a 2-1/2 hour + chemo session with the new/older formula.
Got home about 6 pm, left this morning @ 6:30 am, so I have been resting a bit.
Tomorrow's weather looks promising, so I should be able to get some "whatever time" at the shop. What I will do there is a secret, so much a secret, in fact, even I don't know what it will be.

Elephants?
One day in a local zoo, a lady was getting rather close to an elephant and the elephant handler and his side kick Joe were getting worried about the woman's safety.
"Ma'am" the handler said, "please keep away from the elephant", to which the woman completely ignored his warning and move closer to the back of the creature. MA'AM, please step away, that elephant eats 3 tons of leaves and hay everyday and does not like people behind him out of his sight". 
The woman completely ignored him again, then it happened. The handler shouted to Joe, "Go get a big shovel"

Having lived in Africa and seen elephants in the wild, I can tell you that if ever you see an elephant with his/her tail in the horizontal position, run like hell and get out of the way, as they are about the charge.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex….sounds like a mighty long day of poking and probing. Sure admire your spirit….
Those secret projects sometimes turn out to be the best….sounds like the plan is right on track…

Your elephant story in Africa makes me picture Rex running across the Serengeti (Benny Hill like) with a herd of elephants at his heels…...you should try the Benny Hill trick with the nurses next week….

We're feeling your pain kind of close to home here Rex, my sister got the news yesterday that she has some tumors on the spine and the radiation started again today…surgery on Tuesday. Just keepin' the faith….

Stay good buddy…..


----------



## Airspeed

I want to thank you all for your thoughts this week, it's truly appreciated. Unfortunately my son in law didn't survive his injuries, there was just too much damage. He was held on life support until noon yesterday when his organs were dontated. He has save the lives of two people so far, both needed a kidney and were on dialysis, his generosity continued after his very sort life ended. I won't go on about this young mans strength, love, and generosity, it would take me weeks to speak of his big heart and things he did for others in just one year alone. He's honestly the most thoughful person I've had the pleasure of knowing, people used to tease him that he could probably walk on water. 
Thank you again for the kind words of hope and support. Aaron








Drew and his new born baby girl, three months ago.


----------



## superdav721

Oh my. May god be with you and your family.
I am truly sorry.
Her father awaits the day that they will meet again. In a much better place.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Aaron,, Keep strong and celebrate Drew's life with us. It is a tragedy for you and your family, which I'm sure all us "Woody" LJs feel your need for support at this time. He sounds like a fine young man who will remain alive in your family's journey through life, he made his positive mark and inspired you all, a treasure of a man.
This ia a bad time for you, we are always here for you, we are your friends.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Aaron very sadden to hear this ,prayers for you and the family ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry, Aaron…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Matt - I'm in the same middle school dance era as your family. My daughter has gone to a few. The last dance she attended, she came home and told me that she had been asked to dance. When I asked her how it was, she said 'incredibly stupid'. She said all they do is go around and around in a circle, and it's boring. Phew. We'll see how long that lasts.

Stumpy - I'll be wandering over to your sight after this- I hope there are lots of pictures.

Dave - great jokes, the kids will love them.

Marty - I'm in the same boat. Little to no shop time in the past two weeks, and NONE for the upcoming week…. going into withdrawals.

Kreegan - do you use a respirator only when turning? I use dust masks, but have been thinking about a respirator.

Hi Randy and Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like the dust masks they sell at Woodcraft. They are reusable, come in little plastic zip-close bags, and go on sale a lot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aaron - I missed some of last nights posts before posting this morning, and just read yours.
So sorry for your loss and what your family is going through.
One of my brothers died unexpectedly at 32, and it forever changed us

I'm sure that grandbaby of yours will be very loved and help carry the memory of your son-in-law forward and will give your daughter a reason to keep going.

Take care,
S


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, the new website has been up a full month now. 25,000 views so far, not bad. I hope May will break 30,000… we'll see. The Youtube channel just reached the 6,000 subscribers and 600,000 views mark. We're getting almost 1,000 new subscribers and 100,000 video views a month. So you can see there is a lot more potential for website growth.

Now back to the shop to wrestle with the Sawstop some more…


----------



## ssnvet

Aaron, so incredibly sorry to hear that Drew didn't make it…. Still praying hat you can all receive the strength and grace to draw close and support each other, and somehow get through these days.


----------



## Kreegan

That's very sad news indeed, Aaron. I will pray for his family and yours. God takes the best too soon sometimes it seems.


----------



## Gene01

Aaron,
We too, mourn the untimely passing of such a good man. 
Although it's difficult now to bear the sorrow, looking back in memory will help comfort you forever.


----------



## superdav721

My grandson is having his 3 rd birthday party today. Paw paw got him his first steam engine.
Put put boat. I cant wait to give it to him.


----------



## Kreegan

Sounds like your site is doing well, Stumpy. How bout another contest of some sort to drum up some more interest?


----------



## Kreegan

I use the respirator when turning, sanding or using the band saw, basically anything that generates small fine dust. For other tasks I have an ATV-tek dust mask that I use. It was about 25 bucks from Amazon. The respirator is a 3M 6000 series and cost around 100 bucks. I'm thinking of getting a Trend Air shield powered respirator for summer.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Personally as far as using breathing protection, I tend to use the ones I get from the hospital - they stop germs in the air and LJs coughing up sawdust close by.
I really find the rubber masks uncomfortable and ugly, but there again, William looks better in one.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your tragic news Aaron. The lives he has saved is a great memorial.


----------



## DIYaholic

Aaron,
Words can't describe the sorrow I feel, for your lose of such a great man. May you find some comfort in knowing he will live on within his son and through the people who's lives were/will be saved!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Keep pushing on…

Jeff,
I hope Tuesday's surgery accomplishes all it is meant to….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just posted my first review:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3388


----------



## Kreegan

Here's the book rack thingy for my mom. This is based on something Steve Ramsey did on Mere Mortals. Wisdom prevailed and I decided not to carve it.



















Here's the apple bottle stopper I turned last night. I have another that I did in the shape of a bottle drying now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry for your loss Aaron…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice Kreegan.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Nice review.

Rich,
Two wonderful items.

I need a nap….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have a little bit to claim at my AA (Auctions Anonymous) meeting today…..

Bought a saw blade for $11









Bought a 14.4 FireStorm set with 2 batteries and 3 chargers for $12.50









2 Cases of paper towels and 2 rolls of rags for $14


----------



## DIYaholic

*HELP!!!* Anybody have the makings for a "Mint Julep"???
I'm fresh out and the Kentucky Derby is on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a wintergreen life saver, does that help???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm afraid you may need that "breath freshener", more than I need drink!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kreeg*- (I decided that's what I'm going to call you. Deal with it.) Those are some nice looking projects! I've been in the shop all day and I didn't make a thing!

*Sandra*- That was a GREAT review! Five stars! (I think we should be able to give star ratings to reviews just like the reviewer can for the item he/she is reviewing. Actually, I just wanted to use "review" as many time in one sentence as I could. Mission accomplished!)

*Box*- (I decided to call you that from now on. Deal with it.) You always take a risk buying used cordless tools. But I haven't had any luck lately with NEW cordless tools, so go figure. That saw blade looks pretty nice! I'm not commenting on the giant roll of toilet paper.

*Randy*- Try a lemon tulip. All you need is a lemon and a tulip. It's not as good as a mint julep, but I've always wanted to know if it was toxic or not, so now is as good a time to test it out as any…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy we go a tomatoe that crossed with a mint make a bad bloody Kentucky Mary triple crown drink .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty what you going to cut with a 40 tooth blade


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i got your PM but i think you was meaning Jeff to get it ,i think his sister is who you were referring to going thur ce mo


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Where ya been???

I'm guessing you've been busy making stock for sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy* - (I decided to call you that from now on. Deal with it.) I charged up the FireStorms and they seem to work great. My Dad and my brother both have them and they have a lot of power. I figure for $12.50 I wasn't gonna get hurt to bad. Besides, It had to be better than my wore out Crapsman…..

*eddie*, I'm gonna cut WOOD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a new project people, listen up… My oldest daughter tells me she's gettin' married and needs a trellis, or arbor, or clothes line , or something like that, I wasn't really paying attention. It kinda sounded like ''whaa wha whaa''. Anyway, It's for the wedding so I need some ideas…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty i just made a arbor for my girls wedding there are a lot of em on this site and a lot on sketch up too. what type wood requires a 40 tooth blade


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

randy i have been busy making benches ,it not that much fun anymore but it get me some change in my pocket put some of these on the net and now got some of the going out i call em the nosy neighbor selling like hot cakes

















its alive


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'll use it for crown molding and trim on cabinets…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the nosy neighbor eddie…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I can see people at night getting quite freaked out….
Thinking you're stalking them. If I thought you, were stalking me….
I'd be real freaked out!!!

Marty,
What's a saw blade???


----------



## gfadvm

Aaron, That is heartbreaking to me. It seems that God only takes the good people early. My prayers to you and your family.

eddie, those nosy neighbors are very cool!


----------



## Gene01

Saw: (V) past tense of see
Blade: (V) to bring to grade
"He saw him blade the drive way."


----------



## Gene01

eddie, Ditto andy. They are freaky, though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, I love the nosy neighbours and I typically dislike the yard cutouts because there are some very bad ones around here….

By the way, is that a border collie??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks , Sandra thats Ezekiel he a Boston anterior


----------



## Momcanfixit

Leaving tomorrow for Ontario. Going to a conference for work. 
I'm glad to be going because I've been out of the professional loop since getting sick and I'm working my way back. The fact that they're sending me at all means I haven't been written off.

And also, one of my best buddy colleagues is going to be there. I haven't seen him in years, and if I'm not mistaken he owes me a steak dinner. We used to work together, and had a lot of laughs.

The downside is being away from home again so soon after Myrtle Beach. But Grammy 911 swooped in today so the kids have already forgotten me in their sugar-fueled frenzy…. After 5 days, they'll be begging for produce. (okay, maybe not but they'll be glad for me to get home).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

about the only thing i know about blade is mine is a 60 tooth and it ok but i got to do a study on the different types of blades this glue line blade seems to be a good one say it ready to be jointed ,be for i spend that much on a blade i want to be sure its a good one


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, You mean that ain't a Boston Border Collie? LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy only thing he can herd is a squirrels and rabbits


----------



## superdav721

Hard to catch up.
I have my 3 year old and 2 month old grandyounguns. 
Excuse me while I go hang myself.
HELP!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I would be of little help….
very little!!!
Might I suggest duct tape & kitty litter!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - 2 month old in infant carrier, 3 year old with a bowl full of crackers and you might just be able to sit down for a few minutes. That's until the 3 year old tries to feed the 2 month old.

I'm not laughing. Really….


----------



## Airspeed

Again, thank you all. My daughter got a few surprises today, Drew really was a saint and today it was proven again by the discovery of several insurance policies with her as beneficiary he had purchased without her knowledge. Along with his retirement from work and their savings she will be just fine financially for several years. There was also a policy with the kids as beneficiary they will receive when they're 18, it will pay for their education. The money won't pay off he grief but it will be one less burden she has to deal with in the days to come. 
Hug your loved ones! Life is really short. Thanks again everyone! It really does make a difference!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm laughing….
REALLY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Aaron,
I'm glad a little ray of sun was able to shine on you and your daughter's lives today!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aaron, it's good that your daughter doesn't have finances to worry about on top of everything else.
The 'stuff' that has to be done after someone has passed is downright exhausting for everyone.
One of my brothers died suddenly at 32 and it changed us forever.

(Can someone check the LJ policy book to see how long this excuses Aaron from being insulted and teased?)


----------



## Airspeed

Sandra, you're in luck!I just checked the regs and it seems I'm fair game right now!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
The "Official" LJ Policy is NOTHING insulting, derogatory or harassing is allowed at any time….
Except when followed by a winking smiley face.
You should know this…
What are you blonde??? ;^)


----------



## superdav721

Randy I am boxing up the little ones with sufficient water and pure cane sugar. By the time they get to you they will be on a real sugar high.
No thanks needed.


----------



## Airspeed

I think all the arraignments and issues my daughter has had to deal with over the last week has helped her deal with the grief, she's an incredibly strong girl, so much so the entire family reaches out to her in times of sorrow or when we just need someone to talk to. She's always been willing to listen. I'm sure in time she will recover, I just hope she allows herself to fall in love again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I'm sure we'll ease you back into it slowly. I know that when my brother died, sometimes I just wanted to get away from all the seriousness for a little while.

My brother drowned while kayaking in China. When we got the news we had to figure out how to get his remains back and who was going to go to China to escort his widow etc etc. The next night, the doorbell rang and it was the delivery guy from a Chinese restaurant. An elderly friend of the family wanted to help, so arranged to have combo plates delivered three nights in a row. My husband and I had to excuse ourselves so we could go laugh ourselves silly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll sit down now and have a drunk, I mean a drink…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Are the younguns able to operate a weed wacker???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty broke the interweb portal again….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nighty night gents. I'm signing off.
You can burp, fart and scratch yourselves now. Oh yeah, you already were…..

Marty - make sure you visit the little boys' room before you go to bed. You know what happened the last time you had a drunk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes Dear…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Marty doesn't need to use "the little boys room"....
he just wears "depends"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Sandra,
Enjoy the trip & conference in Ontario.


----------



## ssnvet

Put up a tire swing for the kiddies today…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like it will be a lot of fun Matt , great shot too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a safe trip sandra

Marty dont forget to lower the lid 

Randy kids are great ,thats why we are here here were others that didnt know till it was to late


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are refusing to stay opellc,./,cmmdl

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Eddie


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' you early birds. Once again, an absence of light is detected.
Wife beat me up again. 
Coffee is cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a tire missing from my tractor. Has anybody seen it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I must have worked too hard this past week. I slept 'til the sun came up…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Have a great trip Sandra, loved your review.
Nice neighbors Eddie, they will sell, and you may have a good market for them with national security and divorce lawyers if you included a tiny spy camera in the binoculars. 

Well today, another stab at the shop is planned to do anything. Yesterday evening, my some came over to start setting up the shop camera I have had sitting in a box for quite a while. I am to be spied on while at the shop so the coroner's wagon does not have to make a stop at the house first - leaves a bad impression.  It should be up and running by the end of the week when my son can get over again, in the meantime I am going to sort out the software to operate it. Hey, may even do a Stumpy like video and show you *my very own SS* Oh SS check that is. 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, You need to do a live stream on that camera so we can all watch ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got some ideas on the arbor project. I'll start breaking some sticks after lunch…..


----------



## Kreegan

I dunno what hit me last night, but I went to bed before 730 and slept till after 7 this morning. That's more than double the amount I usually sleep. Think it might be allergies kicking in or something.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, that's what I am reading about right now, looking at iSpy software setting up configuring for web access. BTW, I don't plan on having my dad in the stream.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin all,

Eddie,
Congrats on the #1 badge. You seem to have found a very popular item. I hope it sells well, so as to afford you much pocket change!!!

Marty,
Who needs 4 wheels….
Just pretend you're riding a tricycle!!!

Rex,
Please try to keep the video feed "PG"....
No "Burlesque" or "Fan Dances"!!!

Sandra,
Do you take these trips freely….
Or does your family arrange for your "away time"???
They may be trying to send you a sign!!! ;^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, my video feed will be reminiscent of the Keystone Cops movies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I think Dave was on to something….
"Benny Hill" would be a great direction to go!!!

Rich,
Looks like you will need to pull an "all nighter", to make up for lost time!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Right on, Randy, great mix, the Keystone Cops meet Benny Hill. But no crazy car chases, only wheelchairs and walkers and of course the inevitable red pencil box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, William, Did you guys fall in that new sinkhole???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Them things are getting down right scarey. There has been 3 of them develop on the north side of Indy in the past week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's like the earth is turning inside out and swallowing itself…..


----------



## superdav721

What sinkhole?


----------



## Bagtown

Driveby g'day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Howdy Mike…..

Dave, There's one in Mississippi…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Debbie said it was on the news. I'm not finding anything on line about it. I think she's still a bit tipsy from last night…..


----------



## superdav721

Mike you are not froze?
Havent seen anything yet Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw it on the news ,dont know why but all that oil coming out of the ground has to leave a void i would think ,right now the only sink hole i know is my wallet,

Dave did it get cold over there it was in the 30 here last nite

hay Baggs bye Baggs another drive by

thanks Randy they are doing great so far going to make the next five tomorrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty whens your girl getting married ,dont do like i did wait till the last min to put one together they are a handful for one person to handle


----------



## Gene01

Hi Mike.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Bags! Today has been one of those days from the get go. Now I'm off to the garage. Hopefully I don't lose a finger or worse…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William hope all is well and know your love getting to see your girl


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy heres one for you and your show ,its good to have your self around good council the good book even says that but in the end its that gut feeling that will let you know what to direction to go

Once upon a bright, sunny morning a
man and his young son left their farm to
make a trip into town. The boy rode atop their
donkey as the father walked alongside.
Along the road they encountered a fellow from the nearby
village. "You should be ashamed of yourself!" the
fellow said, admonishing the boy. "You ride comfortably
while your poor, old father has to walk. You have no
respect!" The boy and his father first sheepishly exchanged
glances, then exchanged places.

As the two continued their journey, they chanced upon another
fellow. "You selfish old man!" he said. "You take the easy ride
while your poor son wears himself out trying to keep up. You
should at least let the boy ride also." Not wishing to offend, the
old man helped his son climb aboard. The pair then continued
their journey.

Before long, they came upon a woman coming from the
opposite direction. She, too, found fault with their arrange-
ment. "I've never seen such cruelty! You two lazy louts
are too heavy for that poor donkey. It would be more
fitting for the two of you to be carrying the animal."
Not wishing to fall from favor with the woman,
the man directed his son to bind the donkey's
front hooves together, then back
hooves together.

Meanwhile,
the man himself cut a long, sturdy
pole from a nearby tree. The pair laid the
animal down, slid the pole through his bound
hooves, then lifted the pole to their shoulders-the
father on one end, the boy on the other, the donkey
hanging upside- down on the pole between them.
Carrying the donkey, the pair trudged along. As they
crossed the bridge that lead into town, the upside-down
donkey saw his reflection in the water below from an angle
that he had never before seen. The animal became frightened
and suddenly thrashed about violently, causing the pair to lose
their grips on the pole. Before they could grab him, the donkey
fell off the narrow bridge into the water below. Still bound, the
donkey was unable to swim. From the bridge, the father and son
helplessly watched as their donkey sank out of sight, into the
deep water below.

Moral: After a moment of silent reflection,
the father turned to the boy and spoke:
"Son, we learned a valuable lesson today.
We learned that when you try to satisfy
everyone you end up losing your ass."


----------



## Gene01

So true, eddie. So true.


----------



## ssnvet

You nailed it Eddie…

I don't seek to give offense to anyone… But I know, full well, that no matter what I do, someone out there is going to be upset about something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, The wedding is the end of June. I'm working on some legs for it now…..









Opps, wrong legs…..


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon folks….........hope everyone is having a delightful day!

Nice you could stop by Mike…..you should stay longer…...Is it still snowing there??

Nice projects Rich, Eddie and Matt….......cool stuff.

Marty…..what can I say…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

My Mets just lost to Atlanta….
Going over to "The Chef's", to drown my sorrows….
or maybe I'll just be a glutton and eat 'till I explode!!!

I hope everyone's weekend was/is all that you wanted & more than you needed!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yes it was cold.
But it made for a beautiful day.


----------



## Kreegan

Another bottle stopper, this one is supposed to look like a beehive. The bottle one didn't come out well, so I gave it to my son to play with.


----------



## JL7

Rich - we shall call it Marge Simpson.

Dave - was cold, now it's warm. Third warm day of the year.


----------



## DamnYankee

Worked on legs and skirt today

For my gun box table project that is


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Marty needs some help, working on his legs….
However "wrong" his legs were, I do like them!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Spent the wekend cleaning/refurbing my new (free) Ridgid bandsaw. I think it's gonna be a keeper!

When I picked it up it had black electrical tape on the wheels in stead of tires! I didn't even turn it on until it had real tires!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i got one and they'er not to bad i do want a better one one day it cuts slow , but for a cheap saw it ok and i know its personality now


----------



## superdav721

Only tree days Jeff.
We have all had a long winter this year.
When you get it cleaned up Andy show us a picture.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, It's cleaned up and humming now! I'll do pics if you promise not to make fun of the shop made adapter for the Carter Stabilizer.

eddie, I cut some maple and ripped a 2×4 with a $15 Olsen blade and it seems to have plenty of power for what I want it for.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy did you mention something you may add to your ridgid band saw from carter on it


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a slow night at the Stumpy Saloonie Bin….

I'm home from "The Chef's"....

A little LJ time….
Then sleep….
Then wake up & go to hell, err work!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Randy - Is extremely unusual for me to be away this much. Myrtle Beach was planned a year ago. Then our family vacation ended up being planned right before Myrtle Beach. And the conference was quite last minute as one of the other guys backed out.

First night away from my family is usually okay, except that I'll stay up too late.
Second night, I'll sleep better.
Third night I'll start missing home
Fourth night I'll be crying into my drink wondering why I came here at all…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sounds like you'll need to learn how to "Skype"...
If you plan on doing more traveling!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, ......and Randy.

Had some time in the shop yesterday doing stuff, but won't go into the boring details, just stuff.

Have a hospital appointment today to see the radiologist, and mybe get a Zap as he will have all my bone scan details from last Friday's scan. If he does start today, then I can expected 5 days of Zapping this week and 5 more next week, then a week's reprieve until the chemo cycle comes around again. Shop time can be tricky.

Later this week, my son is going to work on the "shop cam", it will also have sound too so I can say those immortal words - "I've fallen and I can't get up"  The other words I'll be saying will not be fit for broadcasting. 

Nice for Bags to drop by, Sandra's on another "walk about", Ted is MIA and Eddie is …..... well we know what Eddie is.

Everyone have a great day …... you too Marty Pants.

Be safe, be careful, have fun


----------



## superdav721

Its Monday Rex. I hate Mondays. They end my weekends. Damn Mondays.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, just think of it as an early Tuesday.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Marty, I did not fall into a sink hole.
I haven't been too sociable though.
This winter in May crap has been killing me.
I just finished a project though.
Some of you may find the blog on it interesting, since it involves five regulars from this thread.


----------



## Kreegan

The whole work week is a Monday, parts 1-5. Then there's AhhitsnotMonday, the best day of the week, followed by DamnittomorrowsMonday, which barely even counts as a day.


----------



## Gene01

Moisture is descending from the heavens! Love it. Can't really call it rain, though. More like a robust mist.
Rich, your descriptions of the work week are pretty funny. 
Sunday, I built a little jig to cut 45°. It was in Shopnotes….I think. It's specifically for use with a Japanese pull saw. Battery died in the camera while I was trying to get pictures. Jig works great.
Used my new Mortise Mill from Jessem to cut 16 mortises for cabinet doors and it worked great, too. Pretty neat tool. Jessem makes good stuff.
William, your pens are awesome! Those folks will be very happy.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning gents (and Sandra)...

I don't want to push any of you guys over the edge… but we've had 2-1/2 solid weeks of warm and dry weather… mid to high 60s…. even popped into the 70s briefly….. we could actually really use some rain.

Woke up with a headache this a.m. for some reason…. not good! Two cups of coffee and Tylenol hasn't touched it.

Our daughter's lacrosse coach has gone nuts (as usual) scheduling practices and games 5 nights this week (Friday is optional….whoopee). Club sports are the worst, as the school doesn't regulate them. School sponsored sports are on a pretty tight leash, wrt. to not interfering with the kids academics. And the practices are all immediately following the school day. Coaches are teachers and they "get it" as well. Not so in club sports.

Got the re-hab TS ext. table and fence set up…. almost ready to make some cuts…. thinking of some little customizations and conveniences for it. Going to have to get the old saw out next so I can stop tripping over stuff. Then I'm going to rearrange the back side of the shop…. which will hopefully be "final" (figure the odds).

Sandra…. I enjoyed your review. Incra makes some very nice tools indeed.

William… Pens came out great.

Marty…. you need some serious help brother…. RESIST TEMPTATION.

Aaron… you've been in my thoughts and prayers every day. Thanks for sharing Drew's photo with us.

I think Stumpy may have to change his name now that he has a saw that won't lop off his nubs.

Keep on keepin' on Rex…. looking forward to your video advantures.

Randy….. how's the basement shop coming along?


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm/blog/35910

Here are the pics of the rehab and mods to the old Ridgid. (if I did the link thingy right)

I know Sandra is going to be really envious of the box on the shelf under the saw!


----------



## ssnvet

Nice job Andy!

I ordered the new Freud Fusion for me TS today… I made the mistake of asking my lovely wife if there was anything she wanted to piggy back onto the order, so as to take advantage of the free shipping.

Her "anything" is costing more than my blade :^(


----------



## ssnvet

Is there anybody out there?

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

look on the good side Matt you got a good blade and a happy wife and little less money to worry with


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i did a little research on that Carter do hickey on your band saw i am going to get one .they would make a difference


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, I won't be changing my name. There are LOTS of other ways I can cut my fingers off in the shop. But, if I was going to change it, I think since I live in a cold state like Michigan, "stiffy nips" may be appropriate.

Beautiful pens, William!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My hospital appointment got cancelled just as I was about to leave the house … bummer. Maybe they'll call back and set up another one for tomorrow?, just have to wait and see.
So I undressed from my good duds into my tee shirt and shorts and going to spend some time at the shop working on my ampaclamper contraption.
Looks like it's going to rain :-(


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey guys, forgot to mention. I was recently given a little drilling and tapping jig that sure is a great little helper.
Here's a pic of it;









and this is where it came from;
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/5989/drilling-jigs

It is really worth checking into.


----------



## Kreegan

That is a pretty cool jig, Rex. I need something like that.


----------



## DS

We'll just call you "Stiffy" for short I suppose… heheheh
(or was that short stiffy… I get so confused)


----------



## JL7

Yep - cool pens William!

Nice restore on on the bandsaw Andy…...did anyone tell you YOU SUCK for getting a free bandsaw??

Eddie - not sure what your bandsaw situation is, but if you only have one saw, I'm not sure I would spend the money on the stabilizer thingy…you have to take the regular guides off the saw to use it, so no re-sawing and straight cuts aren't that good with it. Curvy cuts are good though…......

Rex - what's up with the canceled appointment?? I guess that means you were MEANT to be in the shop today….have some fun! I've been thinking about that exact same drill guide myself…....interested to see what you think of it…..

Hope everyone is tolerating Monday….....


----------



## bandit571

Depending onwhen a Fedex truck shows up, I might get to review a Brand new in box, wood river #4 V3 handplane. Seems another site has me as "Featured member of the month". Soooo, I get a small plane to play with.

Just did a "Buy now" an a Craftsman plane as well. maybe compare the two next weekend?

Was bidding on three other similar planes, and got snipered. gave up on bidding wars, and just make do with a "Buy Now" plane….


----------



## bandit571

Been under the weather all weekend, and still had to go to work. Yuck!

Stomach Flu of some sort. Screaming GIs, cramps, fever, joints are mighty rusty, too. Just about over it, still fighting cramps. Food doesn't even sound good right now…..


----------



## Kreegan

Swung by Von Hanson's Meat on the way home and got some beef patties with cheddar and bacon ground up in em. Beer's in the freezer. Gonna be a good dinner. :-D


----------



## DIYaholic

My moanday workday is over, just 5 more workdays to go….

Matt,
No recent progress on the shop or any projects….
Haven't spent any time in the basement shop for a month now….
Working 10-11 hours a day, 6 days a week will do that….
WILL IT EVER END???

Rex,
Sorry your appointment was cancelled….
Glad you're getting shop time though!!!

I need a hot shower and a "cold one"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

13 hours on Monday, ain't there laws against that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I have no doubt I need some kind of help, I just don't know where to start…..


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I agree somewhat with Jeff re: Stabilizer. Before I got the second saw I left my guides set up for resawing and took them off when using the Stabilizer for curves/tight turns. It wasn't a big problem putting them back on as they were already set up for the big resaw blade. I do think I could have made a Stabilizer had I seen it before I bought it. It's basically just a bearing with a groove around it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's something about meatloaf and Miller Lite that makes it all better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Work is no reason to avoid the shop. Stand tall there Peaches, we know you can do it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Italian sausage sammich (sorry Rex) & Michelob light….
But it still ain't right….
6 or 12 may do it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
We know for a fact that Marty has issues now. 
After a hard day at work, he enjoyed a cold beer and a fat rock singer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mich lights that is!!!

I'll make it into the shop eventually. I just need time for my legs to get used to all the walking….
If I go to the shop, I'm afraid I won't have the energy to climb out of the basement!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

About the resawing discussion, if I understand it correctly, I wanted to put in my view.
I have two saws, both are William brands (shop made 16" saws), but if ya'll have seen them run, the same rules apply.
I have one saw set up for curved cuts with bearing guides. When I'm doing something with real wavy cuts, I back off the side bearings and use only the bearing behind the blade, and it works great. For the other saw, I use hardwood blocks to stabilize the blade with a bearing behind it. The blocks beside the blade seems to stabilize it and cut straight cuts better than bearings.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey William,
Great job with the gifted wood!!!


----------



## superdav721

A woman had lunch with 2 of her unmarried friends.
One is engaged, one is a mistress, and she has been married for 20+ years.

They were chatting about our relationships and decided to amaze there men by
greeting them at the door wearing a black bra, stiletto heels and a mask over there eyes.
They agreed to meet in a few days to exchange notes..

image

Here's how it all went.

engaged friend:

The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me
with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask.
He saw me and said, 'You are the woman of my dreams. I love you.'
Then they made passionate love all night long.

The mistress:

Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and
I was wearing a raincoat, under it only the black bra, heels and mask
over my eyes. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word,
but he started to tremble and we had wild sex all night.

Then she had to share her story:

When her husband came home she was wearing the black bra,
black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes. When he came in
the door and saw her he said,

(you are going to love this…..)

"What's for dinner, Zorro?"


----------



## JL7

Well Dave…What is for dinner? .............Funny stuff…....

Rich went to Von Hanson's Meat…..good stuff…..just can't afford it to often…...

Randy - keep your eyes open…..the Chefs board has some Maple dunnage for the lair….....going to leave it at the mercy of UPS tomorrow…...


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER….
IT'S what's for DINNER!!!

Jeff,
Great, That will provide some needed motivation….


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Dave!


----------



## ssnvet

Got my old saw out of the shop tonight…. I'll miss it… Never did me wrong.

Any of you guys got an untamed corner in the shop? I've got one left and am about to take it on…


----------



## Kreegan

Well dinner was awesome in all the ways that shop time was not. Von Hanson's premade burger patties are actually not too expensive, Jeff. A little over 5 bucks for 3 patties with cheddar and bacon ground up in them, big chunks you could see and taste. Put some guac on top and they were great!

Shop time tonight went so well that I beat my 1/4" spindle gouge into a pretzel and completely trashed one of those apple burl blanks that lady sent me. It was going so well and then it wasn't. Now I'm sitting here with half a bottle of Baileys on the desk. When I'm done, there will be an empty bottle of Baileys.


----------



## Kreegan

Ah one other thing went well tonight in addition to dinner, my son pooped on the potty for the first time!!! :-D


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Rumor has it that your son beat out Marty in the pooping challenge!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather has been forecasted….
Report calls for deep sleep overnight, followed by a sprinkling of misery during the day….

Given all that….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Andy, is my pink hammer in that box??

Great news on the potty thing. Now you get to hear the cry Daaaaaaaad I pooped, wipe my bum?
I don't miss that. I just hope I get a few good years before I have to start wiping anyone else's or need help in that department.

Love the zoro joke.

Off to bed. Nighty night.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra my wife did to.
Morning folks


----------



## Kreegan

Good morning all! I was sorely tempted to play hooky this morning, but my concern for Rex's gum supply prevailed. Sposed to be 74 and sunny today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, ...... and Randy. 
Yes, yesterday my appointment was cancelled as I was about to leave, and it wasn't until yesterday evening until I found the reason. There are now 3 doctors on my case in Radiology and what seems to have happened is that last week I had an MRI which was reviewed last Friday and a Bone Scan was also done last Friday. Well, bottom line is that the scans don't match and I am going to have a spinal biopsy before any treatments starts. Waiting on a call for that appointment, so here we go again.

Almost finished the ampaclamper, struggling with final assembly due to my limitations, alas, no angels around here. Decided to throw some paint on it to try and hide the ugly materials it is made of, so I just used whatever paint I had left over.
Hope to do more work on finishing the shelves on those shelf units I almost finished, then I can start putting stuff away that is just piled up and taking precious space, thus creating some clear working areas.

Hoe everyone has a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang!

Rich, we have a local deli that makes the bacon, cheddar burgers and they are some good stuff!! Put a sheet of paper next to the toilet and give Jr. a sticker every time he does his business, and a second sticker when he wipes, washes and flushes without help….. something about stickers that really motivate the kiddos.

Come to think of it, perhaps we should send Stumpy stickers as well, as he seems to need a little motivation :^)

No stickers for Marty…. he doesn't need any extra encouragement

I think Rex needs some stickers for his Doctors. Tell them to toggle the on/off switch on the MRI to the on position next time, and they'll get a better image.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie


----------



## Gene01

Roofers are on their way out to repair/replace house and shop roofs from the last wind storm's damage.
CYL


----------



## DamnYankee

Drive by howdy…..Howdy


----------



## ssnvet

I didn't know that they added sound effects to LJs…. when I read Gene's post I heard a distinct "chaching" sound.

I used to do my own roofing jobs (even though I'm not crazy about heights).... but when I built the pole barn a 3 years ago… I subbed it out and have never shed a tear about it.

Every once and while I turn out for a "Habitat for Humanity" style work day with the guys from church, and it NEVER fails…. that they put me on the roof :^(


----------



## superdav721

boom!


----------



## ssnvet

see… there it is again… I can hear Dave going at it hammer and tongs :^)


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Gene01

Matt, I used to do all my own roofing, too. In fact, they are repairing a roof that the wife and I did 14 years ago.
But now, at 72, a bit overweight, and always afraid of heights, I quit. 
Sound effects? All I can hear is old material hitting the ground. Splat, clang, whump.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, smart move letting the young bucks wear their knees out. I had a general contractor friend who once told me that his biggest mistake was doing his own roofing work, as it ruined his knees. That was back in the days when having a boom truck deliver the shingle bundles right to the roof was unheard of. Up and down the ladder was the rule of the day.

Sir Stumps-A-Lot must be very involved in his new toy today ???


----------



## superdav721

70 pounds a bundle. 
I worked with a guy that had a pulley system on his ladder. You placed it on the ladder and up it went. I thought I died and went to heaven.


----------



## ssnvet

70 lb !!

sounds like those metric IKO Architectural shingles …. they're stinkin' heavy … quite a bit more than 3-tabs.

But they do look nice :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just think yourself lucky it wasn't pantiles or slate


----------



## DamnYankee

Wood


----------



## ssnvet

Take it easy Rex…. I felt a pang in my lower back at just the mention of slate


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- If the two scans didn't match tell them to pick the best of the two and go with that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a quick hello….

UNION BREAK!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got news from my lawyer said the SS hearing went well and should be getting some back pay not a lot but enought i can get one big tool really need every thing .all i have is ok but a new TS r BS is what i got it narrowed down to,and are in need of a up grade ,seems i use these two the most leaning towards a band saw but a 3 hp saw/stop would be nice the contractors model just wondering which one is used the most


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy we always got two 23 min breaks and a 30 min lunch break and if you weren't back on the line you were fired ,i was fired a time r 2 sometimes Mother-natures isnt on the same clock


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Eddie…..probably not at the time though….gettin fired and all…...

Great to hear your the SS cleared up….can't wait to see what you pick up…...make sure you check with Randy on how to properly gloat…..!

Hope everyone is having a great day…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Gloat lessons are FREE….
However, beer must be provided for the instructor!!!

News is over….
I'm all caught up on local/world events….
Time to shower….
Beer run needed….
Dinner must be nuked….
I need either a live in maid, or a….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That tool arrived today, a big cheese slicer.
Here it is, it's Swiss.


----------



## superdav721

Rex it is beautiful.
May it serve you well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I think you are correct….
It is even labelled for "sharp" cheese!!!

I cleaned up my act, well actually just took a shower….
Beer run completed….
"Cold Ones" flowing….
Dinner decision needs to be made…..


----------



## JL7

Nice looking weapon there Rex….I mean tool….I keep thinking I need a drawknife, just not sure why??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening lady….

I hope I wasn't wrong in my assumption, that I was one of the aforementioned "gents"????


----------



## superdav721

With a drawknife and fire wood you can make anything.


----------



## DIYaholic

Namely kindling….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie- Get a SawStop and tell them I sent you. You won't get a discount, but it'll make me look good.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a drawknife and have to say that I only ever really used it for debarking waney edges back when I cut my timber frame.

Another Lacrosse game closer to the end of the season! Tuna sandwiches for dinner while sitting on the edge of a grass field is O.K. once or twice a year…. but I'm ready to move on.

I may sneak down to the man cave to assault my unruly corner mess.

Or I could join Randy in having a beer.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy's awfully quiet… you don't think he's in the hospital with a table saw injury do you? He'll really live up to his name if he becomes the first person to lop off a digit with a SawStop


----------



## DIYaholic

While setting up his new SS, Stumpy probably either broke his back &/or….
a sweat!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Randy, you're included in the gents comment.

Two days of the conference done, two and a half to go. 
Too tired to think of anything to write, so early to bed for me.

Hey Rex, wouldn't you love to be a fly on the wall when those specialist are looking at images when no patient is around….? 
"Hey Chuck, come take a look at this one!..."


----------



## bandit571

Been busy today! THREE good after work naps! Got a test track ready for a Wood River #4 V3 test drive later this week.









I did give a piece of pine a tryout, as well









Even took the Reel Mower out and mowed the yard, and then a nap or two…


----------



## bandit571

Small yard, most garages are bigger than my plot of grass.

Might need to sharpen the reel, before too long, it does NOT like tall grass.

Twigs are a way to stop the reel, FAST. Good thing the handle is padded…

Let's see, no motor. Check. No need for gas ( sorry Rex) Check. Half hour Cardio workout, for FREE! Check….

Randy needs to use one of these mowers…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
It is obvious that you do not use the term "gents" to mean gentlemen!!!

Bandit,
Nice test track….
Since you have experience….
I can use you on my crew to mow lawns….
Are you up to mowing 3-5 acres???


----------



## DIYaholic

The day is over &....
I'm out!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry for the late post, made myself pretty weary tody.
Still no word from the doctors about appointments. Been wondering what I can do with a drawknife?

Moved more stuff around today, put some more paint on the last side of the ampaclamper, inspected the damaged flower cart and found it was much worse than I though, on of the wheels is totaled. Managed to cut my hand trying to put up burglar bars, and the rest of the time felt too tired to do anything.
So that was my exciting day, hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## superdav721

Roger you can place facets on wood that won't need sanding. You can make all sorts of round objects that will have that old hand hewn look. Make chisel and hammer handles.make compound and convex curves for chair backs.
Get it real sharp and stick a tubafore in a vise and start pulling.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You could be a *man's man* and put a huge block of cheese between your knees and slice it with that bad boy!
Actually that would probable just make people think you're crazy.
Try it though.
I like people in close proximity to me thinking I'm crazy.
It makes them leave me alone.

Morning ya'll.


----------



## superdav721

William I just walk around the yard with a dead opossum on my head. People stay well away.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

More later…


----------



## Gene01

We have four ravens, a couple owls and a large model roadrunner that seem to like hanging around our place. 
Yesterday, one of the crew left an amorphous, bloody mass on the roof of our car. It had a long hairless tail, which was the only feature recognizable. Assuming it was a rat. No scratches visible on the car roof so, I'm guessing the carcass was simply deposited as tribute or, an attempt to prove their worth to us. 
Ravens go for carrion and I've never seen them kill. Owls generally consume everything, as evidenced by their scat, so my money is on the roadrunner. 
I washed it off and left the remains in the gravel driveway. This morning all of the carnage was gone. Someone had a good supper last night.


----------



## DamnYankee

After having used the jointer at my woodworking club I've decided I really "NEED" one.

In researching various options I've found several on CL but I'm not sure what I am looking for, good or bad.

What are features/capabilies I should look for - HP?, length? brand? etc. (I know 8" better than 6").
As well as thing to look for that are readily fixable or based on your collective experiences I should run away from.

Input please.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits,....and Randy. Well found out why I was so weary yesterday, BP was very low.
Weather forecast for today looks good with chances of rain later, so I'm going to get my ass to the shop and continue with "something".
Watched a few videos of people using Drawknives, mostly making log homes and stuff out of limbs, still not sure if it is for me.
I am not going to attempt putting up the burglar bars by myself again and I've come to an impasse on final assembly on the ampaclamper too. But not to worry, there are so many other things I can be getting on with and making a dent with.

Eddie, so please your SS thing finally got settled, it will help you out a lot.
Sandra, I hope you are behaving yourself on your trip, don't want to see any LJs locked up.
Jeff, so glad to hear your sister came through OK.

To everyone else, including Randy …........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Any of you interested in education might like to watch the Queen's Speech which is the State opening of the Parliament Year.
The Queen, as Head of State, reads out a manifesto drawn up by the current elected Government, stating what they will be working on this Parliament Year.
She wears the Head of State regalia, including the Crown of State. Her references to "my government" mean the elected government of the State, where she is no political Head of State.

It is very interesting to watch and listen to, because it lays out what the current government will be working on, it is a statement and a promise to the Head of State (Country) of what the government intends to do.

Maybe of interest to dyed in the wool republicans. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22437884


----------



## bandit571

Morning…Twerps. Slept late after yesterday's LONG day. Have a box to take to the Post office, sending a #6 small Jointah Plane down to Georgia area.

Awaiting a FedEx truck sometime this week…..

A second plane i sold will be in Chicago today, getting delivered, I hope.

Test tracks are ready, packing Goo cleaner ready, oily rag ready.

Pine hutch is in use! She hasn't even painted it yet, and still has it in it's "spot" in the Kitchen!

As for mowing anything but my little plot of green stuff,.......ah…....NOPE!









This is about enough for me. Wheel barrow is a neighbor's, and that tree is also a neighbor's Apple tree. Looks like I might get a few Apples later this year….


----------



## ssnvet

Rex… God save the Queen!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, most Americans don't understand they are ALL Republicans due to the fact that the US is a Republic, even though they might call themselves Democrats or Independents.
A Head of State represents the populus, not any political party, the ultimate "checks and balances" you hear so much about lauded by US citizens …......NOT.
The US has a hard time separating church from State, so separating politics from State is an unreachable goal 

The Queen represents the country (State) and the people and not any political parties. Interesting reading.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just had a call that I have a biopsy appointment tomorrow morning at the hospital. Something is happening at last.
Meanwhile today my BP is low and I can't get to the shop. :-(


----------



## bandit571

Beep, beep, Lunch is done reheating!

Black beans & rice, with a few veggies added, some onions, and a diced up pork chop or two. Made a big pot of the stuff the other day. Used a lot of garlic in it, and about half a bottle of Frank's Hot sauce. Unlike Justin Wilson, I didn't have any Wine to add to it. Served up in a large bowl, with a couple slices of toasted Rye bread.

Sitting at home today, and getting paid for it, too. Same for yesterday. Paid 8 hours to sit on me rearend, ain't it grand?

Being as i am an irishman, I don't salute the Queen. Them Hanoverian twerps have killed a lot of the Irish through the years. Now then, Maybe Rex has taken the Queen's Shilling?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

See what I mean, even my old pal Bandit does not understand that the Queen does not have any political power, when the monarchy di, was hundreds of years ago.
I don't have any axe to grind with the Irish, (Eira as it is another country not separated by church and State and was not on the allies side in WWII). 
But as I said, the Irish are my mates too as are people from all over the globe. But I do love having a dig at Bandit sometimes - all in good fun.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee,
You'll get a myriad of suggestions as to size and brand. 
Here's mine, for what it's worth.
Size: 6" is all the width you need….if you have a planer. With a sled, any width (up to the planer's max) can be flattened in the planer. I use my jointer as a *JOINTER*. That means edges only. The downside to a 6" is the table length. However, roller stands will suffice for those longer pieces.
Brand: Inconsequential! Just insure that the out feed table is unmovable. You don't need the hassle of trying to get *two* tables parallel. Insure that the fence is solidly attached and will maintain it's angle settings. A spiral head of either type is preferable to straight knives. 
HP: My 6" has a 1/2 hp motor, and for edge jointing it's quit adequate.


----------



## bandit571

I like wearing the green, except with it is being thrown around by this 'Infernal Machine"









And, it is not very quiet about it, either.

From Georgie the Furst on up. Name change in WWI didn't stop them from using the Black & Tans. Yep, we still fight wars from a long time past. We didn't really be "allies" in WWI either, remember . Oh, we did fight for the Crown, had no bloody choice. And we aided a liner when it was sunk off our coast. The one that got the US into the "Great War" .

There is a moto out there, used since the 1860s "English" version is "Clear the way" , and a New York Guard unit still carries that motto, PROUDLY.

Two questions for Sir Rex: "Taking the King's Shilling" meant you were doing what?

In pronouncing the words "either" and Neither, how do YOU do them? With a long EEEE, or a long I ? As in "Eye-ther" Or, Neye-ther?


----------



## ssnvet

Oh, I get the difference Rex, between the monarchs role as head of state and political leader of the gub'ment…. though I'm hoping for the day when I get to see the monarch tweak the PM by the ear when he comes to present him or herself, and then throws them off the balcony.

So when I said God save the Queen….. I really meant it!

The reason that the US has a hard time separating church from state is that there is no separation mandated (or even eluded to) in our constitution, but rather it comes from a very weekly reasoned decision by the SCOTUS (which can be overturned at any time).

I better stop now, or I'll get kicked off the forum.


----------



## DamnYankee

What Vet said


----------



## DS

Politics AND Religion in a single post.

Where's the seperation of Church, State and LJ's???
;-D


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- I have a 6" Delta jointer, I think it is 3/4 HP. I often wish it was wider, but the price takes a huge jump for a couple extra inches. I find it a little under powered for flattening hardwood unless you take just a 1/16th off at a time, but it's not that big of a deal. I have no real complaints at all with it. But…

I really like the jointer/planer combos because you get wider capacity. Jet makes an 8" bench top version for $375, and a 10" for $500. But the Jets have short beds since they are bench top machines. Grizzly makes a 12" full size machine, but it's pricey.

If you're looking for a used machine, I'd look for a Delta or Jet 6" jointer on Craigslist. I have also heard that the Harbor Freight isn't bad, but I can't vouch for it.


----------



## ssnvet

You may note that I edited the post (about 6 times)

I love to talk politics and religion and find pro sports just a little less exciting than the weather…

but I do NOT enjoy name calling and personal attacks… and took about a 6 month hiatus from LJs … mostly because I was reloading and gunsmithing, but also because of how harsh things were back around the election.

So I apologize if I've offended anyone, or defiled Stumpy's thread….. accept Randy that is.


----------



## DS

I do have the HF 6" jointer and I have to say I've run* a lot *of material across it with good results.

That said, I go through all my "new" machines and dial them in tight as I can before the first use.

The HF jointer has been re-adjusted a few times over the years as sometimes, for whatever reason, it starts getting sloppy. 
It's certainly not the best unit out there, but, I've "made do" quite well with it until (if ever) I can get (or need) a more serious machine.
I've certainly gotten my money's worth from it.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Rex….

Glad to hear that got off there a$$ and got the appointment set up…......hope all goes well.

Rob - what Stumpy and DS said about the jointer is spot on…..a well tuned machine will serve you well…I have a newer 6" Craftsman that I got off CL and it works well, but the knives get nicked easy and it sucks to replace them…...The machine I want is at least an 8" with the helical cutterhead. One day it will come along.. If you use a lot of rough sawn lumber, the 6" gets a little limited. Lots of good stuff out there though….

Matt - I'm not offended by your politics and religion if you're not offended by the fact that I got to spend the day at the cheese plant wasterwater pond changing our field test units today…...yuk!

Under each of the orange buoys is our test rigs and we make "tiny bubbles" in the water to keep the bugs alive….I'll spare the details but this is not a fun part of the job!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene….missed your jointer post the first time…..some good suggestions there…...and the "rodent tale" is quite interesting…..not sure how I would react to the bloody rat on the car…..... meep meep…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
One dump truck full of stone "mulch" is down….
Back in the day, getting "stoned" at work meant something TOTALLY different!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
And anyone else….

Todays "Final JEOPARDY!" question:

Category: Famous Englishmen

Answer: On the eve of his 200 birthday in 2009, the Church of England issued "An apology for misunderstanding you"...

Question, (Who's birthday was it?):


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, Not sure what kind of "cheese plant" you work at, but I thought there was big bucks in selling the whey as a protein supplement these days. That's got to cut down on the waste water some, I'd think. Or does the plant process a different type of 'cheese'?

I'm no pro, but I think there are a LOT of guys out there who are doing some pretty incredible work with just a 6" jointer. I snarfed up a mid 1930's vintage Craftsman second hand for ~$150 bucks 10 years back and it does a pretty amazing job. The technology hasn't changed a whole heck of a lot in the last 80 years. I only have a 1/2 HP motor, so I limit passes to 1/16" and just make multiple passes if needed. One nice thing about 6" jointers is that there are a LOT of them out there, so finding a used machine shouldn't be that difficult.

I'd love an 8" jointer with a 6' bed, but that takes up more real estate than my shop has to offer.

Randy… sounds like your crew needs a skid stear!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Charles Darwin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Excuse me, it's supposed to be jeapardy.
*Who is Charles Darwin!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For the jointer, unless you plan on joining anything wider than four inches (on mine, blades and equipment capacities differ) you can do all your jointing on the table saw. That's what I do. I have a jig made that will joint a crooked board up to eight feet long. 
You say that isn't the correct way to do things? I understand that, but look at my work and I think it has worked pretty well for me.
Between my table saw, my 13" wide Ridgid planer, and jigs for both to hold material at a square angle, and a jig to hold a crooked board to run true against the fence of my table saw, I've always been able to work with every piece of material that's came through my shop, and I've worked with some pretty messed up stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Congrats, you got it!!!

You didn't even give the others a chance to be wrong….
NEVERMIND, they're always wrong!!!

Matt,
You're right about us needing a skid steer….
And an owner/boss that thinks & plans!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I don't think I want to be invited to a "wine & cheese" party at your place!!!


----------



## bandit571

Here's to Randy









A nice piece of complicated machinery????


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You better call the police….
Someone stole the motor!!!
Where is the cup holder???


----------



## Gene01

When they're sharp, they cut *reel* good and are called *push* mowers.
When they're dull they are called other things. I've pushed a bunch of them other things.
My dad, nor I, could ever get that sharpening thing down.
When I left home, he bought green and yellow one with a motor and a cup holder. Straight blades are easier to sharpen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
We have yellow machines….
Hustlers!!!

The microwave relinquished my dinner….
"Little Debbie" prepared the dessert….
The brewery is providing medicinal support!!!


----------



## superdav721

Boom!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beer and John Deere…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, A friend of mine lost his keys down the commode, have you seen them???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jointing on the table saw works well, especially for edges. I've never done a board face, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. You can also edge joint really cleanly on the router table with a simple fence modification.

It's also possible to flatten a 12" wide board on a 6" jointer by taking the blade guard off and taking two passes- at least get it close enough to feed through the planer… if you have a planer, that is.


----------



## bandit571

I think I have a 24" Jointer in the shop









Single 2-5/8' cutter. Weighs in at 10 pounds. Type 9, #8c. About 100+ years old.









Just some old iron…


----------



## ssnvet

Me and Little Debbie…..

We got a thing….... goin' on


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I face joint boards up to eight inches wide on the table saw all the time. 
Take small bites at a time if you're taking enough off to be considered resawing. I don't do this since building the band saw. If you're only jointing it, as in taking a tiny bit off to flatten it, set your fence, raise your blade all the way up (for an eight inch board), use a featherboard in front of and behind the blade, make a pass, flip, make another pass.
Also, if you're doing say, a ten inch wide board, use the same technique. This only leaves two inches of material in the middle of the board. It is easy to knock off with a #5 (largest I have and what I use) Stanley hand plane. Sneak up on it and level it off with the finished edges you brought off the table saw.


----------



## ssnvet

can't get motivated to tackle the corner mess yet again tonight…. off to bed.


----------



## JL7

Matt, I don't work at the cheese plant. But we do work on aeration solutions for treating water…..you are right, the cheese folks are figuring out things to do with the whey, but there is still a bunch of other "stuff" they need to treat…..

We build engineered rubber membranes that can introduce oxygen into the waste stream at the highest efficiency possible, or at least that's the goal…....

It's interesting to note that ALL of our water is recycled constantly as most of you know. People in the Southwest are already potentially drinking treated wastewater directly. The rest of us are drinking it after nature has filtered it in our rivers, lakes and streams….....

There only is SO much freshwater….....check out the graph here. 2.5% of the earths water is freshwater, only 1.3% of that is accessible, and most of that is ice, snow and lakes…..

That's not much water….....who needs oil if we run out of water?

And Marty…...yes…your Big Wheel keys are safe!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I just explained this to one of my kids last night.
They seen video where a baby urninated and it went into the dad's mouth.
One of my sons made the comment that they would never drink urine.
I never miss the opportunity to gross my kids out with logic.

I explained about them urinating on the ground out near the shop all the time,
And the water part of it evaporates into the atmosphere,
And comes back down in the form of rain,
Potentially into the Mississippi river,
Where all the other crud is that I began exaplaining about,
Like fish feces and cow manure,
And that water is treated at a treatment facility,
And that is what comes out of the tap that they drink every day.

Aint recycling wonderful?


----------



## ssnvet

I'm SO glad I have a 700 ft well!

Poland Springs (just up the road a fair piece) aint' got nuttin' on what comes out of our tap…. we only have a couple gpm, but lots of storage in the well itself.

We build engineered rubber membranes that….stream at the highest efficiency possible

Uh… yah.. OK.. more power to ya champ! ;^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, answer to your question:
Bandit's birthday


----------



## DIYaholic

Bones are sore….
Muscles are tired….
Mind is numb….
Mission accomplished!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like i'm late for the early shift and early for the late shift.

Fourth night away from the family and am quite ready to go home.

Night all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good early morning fellow misfits,.... and Randy.
Up very early this morning as I have that biopsy thing at the hospital.
My trucker son came in last night and is to be my driver for the day as I am forbidden to drive for this task. Also have to fast, no coffee, just pills and water. Don't know much about the process except they will slice bits out of my spine for examination. Hopefully will be home this afternoon and able to move around.
Last couple of days I have had an added problem with low blood pressure, which really makes you very tired and faint. Currently I am running 91/61 and after calling the hospital about it, I was told to drink as much water as I can and stay away from any blood pressure meds, they think it may be because of the chemo change.

If my sone is home for a couple of days, it wll be great, as he can help me move the things I have been struggling to move and will be able to put the last section on the ampaclampa and get those bars up. However he needs some rest too, so I have to be conscious of that and not let him overdo it.

The camera deal is getting sorted by my other eldest son who has been studying the software and will maybe attempt to install it at the weekend. I also want to do some work on the upcoming shop video, which, hopefully will show how I will have "tamed" the shop and made it into a workable environment for me. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## bandit571

B-Day is next week. 051513. The big 60! will be here. B-day might be a trio of planes coming in the door. I know two will be, still working on a third one…

Can't sleep at night, so, will take a nice nap later today, then get up and go to the "Paying Job" for the next two nights. Get off Saturday morning for a cashless three day weekend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Happy birthday Bandit…. wow, you are just a Kid
Hope the planes arrive for the great day, you seem to get so much pleasure out of refurbishing them.
The paying job is something most have to do to support their hobby, so just think of it that way, it allows you to have fun with the planes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, good morning, good morning!

I'll be thinking of you today Rex.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning.

Hey Rex, maybe the people at the hospital will think you're Jonathan Winters. See if you get better service.

You guys look exactly alike. It may work…


----------



## bandit571

Yep, although Rex doesn't have that Northern Ohio Accent.

Have to work on that part of the act, Rex

Yep, we have a Northern Accent in Ohio! There is also the one I use, the Southern Ohio Accent. I can tell a Clevelander after about…...the first sentence.

No, "Hot in Cleveland" doesn't do it right, either….


----------



## Kreegan

Good luck, Rex! I'm looking forward to the shop cam, at least until the day you forget to put on pants…


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay…further questions on jointer when buying off of CL…

What to avoid, what to look for. Many of the ones I am finding are far from "out of the box" condition. I can do some refurb, and that's fine, but I don't want one that will cost more to refurb than buy new (like my CL BS did).


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I've been jointing on my TS for years, and I have a planner. However, while working on a Lerarn-and-Build project with my woodworking club I got to use the club's 10" jointer and boy did it make it easier.


----------



## DamnYankee

I've also jointed with my #6 and #7 Stanleys


----------



## ssnvet

What to avoid

crooks and con-men… stolen goods

what to look for.

Opportunity to fire it up and hear it run… checking for excessive vibration.

Bring a reliable straight edge to check the in and out feed tables with. The biggest problem with the traditional style jointers is when the ways wear, cuasing the in-feed table to sag at the far end, such that the plane of the in-feed table is no longer parallel to the plane of the out feed table. This can cause snipe on the jointer and frustrate the heck out of you. Aside from cleaning up, lubricating the ways and then tightening up the gibs, there's not much else you can do to align the tables on the traditional style models. There are articles out there that talk about shimming the gibs to get the infeed table parallel, but that has always looked like a painful process to me.

The newer parallelogram machines can be adjusted for parallelism very well.

Check to see if the blade clamp screws are rusted.

See if the owner has a blade setting jig or alignment tool he'll throw in there.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff must be giving his rubber membranes a workout again today…. :^o

Stumpy is going to find the tool review bar for the Sawstop has been set a few notches higher by the shop teacher trainer guy from Canukada who posted his SS review the other day…. WOW! that guy put the saw through some serious paces. We know that your up to the task Sir Stump…. and in technocolor!


----------



## DS

Did Stumpy just compare Rex to a dead guy?

DY: if you get a decent deal, a CL jointer that can be aligned and is relatively rust free will likely serve your purpose. The refurb, in my opinion, should be automatic with any tool, new or used. (By refurb, I mean disassembly and reassembly, cleaning, adjusting and replacing any damaged parts.)

You need to know enough, though, to look for problems that might make this process more of a chore than you want to deal with and avoid those units when making a buying choice.


----------



## bandit571

Box came via FEDEX about ….noonish today









I suppose NOW I have to do a review????

(eye candy alert)









Will need to be sharpened up a bit. This is right out of the box, with just a wipe down of the oiliness on it. Should have saved the pint of oil, could have put it in the van….


----------



## Gene01

Whether it planes nice or not, it's sure a pretty one.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm hankerin' for a Wood River #5

But I'm already in the dog house with regard to tool purchases. :^(


----------



## bandit571

Well, THIS one also showed up today









and might take a little longer to rehab. Millers falls made for Dunlap, sold at Sears during WWII. Don't even ask about the iron, it will take a LOT to get ready. Even the bevel was backwards! And a mystery stain, to boot









Hmmmm, don't look too good…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is done….
The skies did not spew rain….
Perhaps tomorrow they will….

Rex,
I hope all went well today.
I also hope the nurses were nice to you!!!

Bandit, 
Congrats on the Woodriver plane….
Do you know what to do with a "NEW IN BOX" plane???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi guys, just got home after the appointment which actually was 7-1/2 hours.
They did 4 places for biopsy and they also did the controversial Bondo-Cement job too.
It was all pretty painful despite having local pain killers. Came home wrapped in a blanket, very sore and dopey. 
Biopsy report say I have cancer at 4 places on the spine and will have Zap treatment as I described before.

Long day, it rained and I'm exhausted right now, so excuse me if I just rest up a bit.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You are excused to go rest up as it sounds like you had a LONG day but remember you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger - just like Andy said…....we're all pulling for ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
All the best to you!
Have a cold one….
Have a hot one….
Do what you want….
Because you earned it my friend!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

They put bondo where, Rex???


----------



## gfadvm

I just can't stop!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I don't think ANYBODY wants you to stop!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Took my car in for oil change and state inspection today… 57,000 miles and the verdict is worse than I feared… The mechanic will pass me for now, but I will very soon need 4 new tires and both front and rear brakes. What's worse is that they make the rotors so light and skinny on newer cars that turning them is not an option…. have to replace all 4 rotors. I'm also going to have to put new front brakes on my wifes car later this summer :^(

I think my tool budget just bit the dust, but oh well…. looking on the bright side, I made some progress on the saw rehab tonight.

KBO Rex…. KBO


----------



## ssnvet

I like your boxes a lot Andy… you do very nice work.

Bandit, what's with the red paint on that plane? Was it from a shop class?


----------



## DIYaholic

Last Call at the Stumpy Saloon….
I'll take a six pack to go….

Bbbrrrrrpp!!!

Tyme four meez to passsss outz….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, yet again I'm late for the party. I'm in Ontario, so the one hour time difference is throwing me off.
Headed home tomorrow, and depending on the weather, we're going to team up with our neighbours to build a small footbridge between the two properties over the weekend. Last year we cut a path through the narrow wooded area and threw down some planks over the ditch. This year, we're going to build a proper bridge.

There's a video of Ron Hazelton building a small footbridge, so we're working off of that plan. Scary part is, they've made me in charge because I have the most tools….. Hmmmm. No beer for the men until the work is done.

Have a good one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning all fellow misfits,....and Randy. Got some sleep last night thanks to my old friends Fatigue and Vicodin 10-325. Back is bruised today and the Vicodin is table the edge off. Expecting Zapping appointment to be made today. likely to be a chair only weekend, but I can do a lot of things with the chair. My trucker son is here util Saturday, so today is "do it" day for things I have come to an impasse trying myself.
I'll be taking off both wheels on the cart and see if and how I can repair them, then attend to other parts of the cart that got smashed up in the storm. Also going to finish putting up the burglar bars, which will then make the shelving job in front of them next. The ampaclamper can be put together while I have my son's help and we can go down and get new tags for the small trailer, stop by HD and get a few pieces of 2×4 and 1×6 which I needed and had to work around. Of course there are many more things to be done, but I must remember that my son is on his "rest" break, and he needs to get some. Whatever we can get done will be such a boost.

Now Sandra, make sure your design for the footbridge is solid and over built, because you never know what some idiots will attempt to use it for. Do not use nails, use bolts, washers, spring washers and full nuts. whatever you you find to be the desired load, be it point loading or Live loading (recommended) then use a safety factor of 5, make it 5 times stronger that the desired load bearing. Remember that a bolted construction will need adjusting from time to time due to weather until it reamains tight under any weather conditions. Use treated lumbers and when finished put a generous coat of Thompson's Waterseal.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Forgot this Pc


----------



## superdav721

Morning.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## bandit571

Evening.

Red paint of the dunlap plane: Maybe not a "Shop Class" as a Slop class-less. Someone used that red paint to write a name on the tote, too. All gone now….

Never had a "New in Box" plane. All of my other planes came in a cardboard box..used one at that..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…. off to the docs this a.m. to address a little problem. Rex has inspired me not to blow it off, though I suspect it will be a waste of time and money.

Had a gent ask a question about where to put a router table extension wing on my rehab blog and I don't really know what to tell him. I'm sure he'd appreciate it if some of you who are more informed chimed in.

Have a great day!


----------



## Kreegan

Give em hell, Rex! I like your foot bridge. I assume that's over a rain gully?


----------



## DamnYankee

Take care Rex, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, that's right. I had to clear the land and used the rian gulley as a feature. I built the bridge and boardwalk as a lighted pathway. I turned out pretty good, and now under the bridge I have several concrete ducks - painted to look natural.
I also built a Bus Stop as some sort of folly, I was very active planning and doing yard work, alas that is all in the past now.
Here are some pics from when I had a working body:








This is the Bus Stop. Seating is from old waterbed.









View from back of deck to Bus Stop









View from Patio corner looking at the seperate office I built - that means I built it all.









View of Patio, yes I laid Tons of sand to fill it.









Patio, archway, bridge and Bus stop.









View from Bus Stop to deck etc.

As you can see, I cleared the land and built about 50% of the house myself, then 100% of what is outside the house. I miss being so active.


----------



## ssnvet

You have a beautiful place Rex.


----------



## Airspeed

Nice work Rex! Must be nice to kick back out there!


----------



## DS

Hey Mr. Stumps, how 'bout giving us some insights on your new Sawstop acquisition?
We haven't heard much since the "it's arrived!" announcement.

First impressions?
Struggles?
Annoyances?
Successes?

I know you are busy re-arranging your shop layout, which takes the definition of ritualistic behaviour to new levels, for sure, but it would be interesting to hear something about it before your video about it comes out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been pretty quiet around here lately. Somebody go get William and Eddie.

Sawstop has been installed for several days, but I had to change a bunch of stuff and rework the ductwork. Since it's wooden, it's a bit more difficult to change, but I'm getting it. I haven't fired the saw up yet, maybe this weekend. I've spent every day this week moving stuff around!

That's a nice shop,Rex. Where's the house?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Is it a "scenic" bus tour or a commuter route?
How long would I have to wait for a bus to swing by?
Do I need loose change or a "rider's pass" for bus fare?
Where does the bus come from?
Where does the bus go?


----------



## superdav721

William is still kicking I just talked to him.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You have a beautiful place! I can see how much work and thought you have put into it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yea, I just lurk a lot lately, keeping up with what friends are doing. 
I have not been able to do as much as I'd like,
But I'm making progress.
As long as I'm making progress I'm doing good.
I've got a couple of real nice large projects planned for the summer.

I seen earlier the comment made by Stumpy.
I wanted to answer back with a loooooooooooooong story.
I couldn't muster up the want to or the energy though.
When I don't do much because of pain,
It seems the pain wears me out more than if I was actuallt busy doing something.
I hope some of you understand that.
Tired from pain is harder it seems than tired from working. 
I'd rather be working.

You gents (and lady) take it easy.
I'll get back to you on that long story.


----------



## superdav721

Whew we barely got past that one.


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I just spent 2 hours playing Monopoly (expedited game rules)...
My 9 year old has never played the adult version and had LOTS of questions…
I haven't played in years and had forgotten how cut throat the game was.

I'm putting that one away at the back of he closet shelf … would rather play Clue any day.


----------



## JL7

Rex - nice job on the yard for sure…...wow…..

You need to remind Randy that the short bus doesn't stop at your place!

Hey to all…....hope you are having a great night…...it's FRIDAY! I'll be back later…....


----------



## superdav721

They are talking 40's Sunday night.
Jeff keep that crap up there.


----------



## JL7

This ones for you Rex……the musician, the engineer, the handyman, the husband and father…….

You grew up in this culture:


























Long live the Queen……Rex and British Rock……


----------



## JL7

Dave…it's suppose to be in the 90's here next week…...TOO hot for us…....WTF?


----------



## superdav721

OH my God. The planet has turned upside down,


----------



## JL7

Where's Al Gore??


----------



## DIYaholic

Rain forecasted for tomorrow….
That means I get tomorrow off….
Gotta make up the day on Sunday!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - don't forget to call Mom while you are digging that trench….or thatching that yard…...on Sunday…


----------



## DIYaholic

I (almost) always call on mother's day!!!


----------



## Straightbowed

there is a brand new Forrest Dado king on Ebay for sale


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

I'm signing off….
Eyes won't stay open….
Leno is coming on….
Beer is GONE….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

Sandra,
This is your cue to arrive late for the party!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…...I gotta play one more…..

*Ani Defranco*......


----------



## superdav721

new post and video.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

I thankfully arrived home last night. My parents are still here, company arriving tonight. Looks like the shop will have to wait. I did sneak out there last night for a bit and glued up some of my drawers.

Thanks for the pictures Rex - you have a beautiful property. Yes, we're using bolts and plan on building that sucker so that a tank could go across if one ever were in the neighbourhood.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, ....amd Randy.
Thabk you about the nice comments about the house and yard. I posted it not as a gloat, but what can be achieved by sheer hard work and not being born with a silver spoon in your mouth. I have had to work hard all my working life, and every penny has gone into making a home, much of which folks cannot figure out why a ton of money didn't just buy it all. I assure you all that I have always had small funds to do a lot with, just like every other regular guy, but I was prepared to take on practically anything and demonstrate that you don't need a ton of money to have something nice and what you want.
I'm looking for a couple of pics to show the front of the house, yes which I designed and did about 50% of the construction whiles living in a travel trailer for 6 months before the house was barely inhabitable. Things like a piled foundation, plumbing and electrical and roof was contracted out, as was the cabinet work, but everything else was just a hard slog, but I do know it it made well. I got the funding for the place from the sales of what started as a 1200 ft house on 5 acres and ended up as a 2800 ft house on 5 acres, All of the profit from that sale went to this house and yard construction, with a $15,000.00 mortgage loan, so all you see was within that funding. The house sits in the center plot of 3 separate 1 acre plots, the shop sits on the adjacent plot and the other is just a la nature. The cost of the plots was $3,000.00 each.
Take heed at what can be achieved without loads of cash with just determination and hard work.

Well yesterday did not go as well as i expected. The bach "surgery" hindered me, then I read the hospital discharge papers and found that I could not remove the dressing until sometime this afternoon and that I would feel very groggy, would you believe they were right?









This is a small deck I built near the office building, The table and chair came fom a dumpster, I fitted slat to the chairs and laid mosaic tile on ther table top and refinished the set









This pics shows the bridge and boardwalk (look carefully and you see the concrete ducks), The Bus stop folly and the shop build taking place.









The house is located sideways on the lot, so that the balcony view looks over the Valley. When people drive up, they only see the garage, not the main entrance.









In this pic you see the other part of the house, bridge and retaining walls. Flooding this house is not an option.

Hope this gives you some inspiration of what can be achieved without gobs of spare cash. Determination and hard work can bring you anything you desire.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, the bridge is built with the notion that if ever the Harlem Globe Trotters ever visit, they could all jump up and down on the bridge without the fear of it collapsing. 
Welcome home


----------



## bandit571

Morning Twerps and Twerpettes, and Randy

Fiddled around with a handplane this morning, after I got home from work. I think I might just have this one sharp









Maybe not Grosman sharp, but it seems to work on that piece of scrap wood


----------



## ssnvet

daughter's LAX game cancelled due to rain :^)

Organizing and rearranging shop this a.m.

Jamin' to Boston and Pat Travers "Crash & Burn"

Grt's the blood pumping!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave said,
Whew we barely got past that one.

I see some people are finally tired of reading my rambling.
I'll take my stories and go home.
Oh!
I am home.
Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Please post many loooong ramblings…..
The more the better…..
It gives me more excuses to sit in front of the computer….
PROCRASTINATING!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- Even if you were gloating, that'd be fine with us. It's a nice place and you should be very proud of it and the hard work that went into it. Now, if you don't mind, I have to go. I'm getting a fax.


----------



## ssnvet

Ditto what Stumpy said Rex…

Gimme back my bullets!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Guys, I spent 8 years teaching, and I can tell you that you cannot make a student learn anything. You have to inspire them to want to learn or do things in their education and life. I pride myself that I have had many students seek me out later and tell me what an inspiration I was to them, and as a result, have a life far better than they imagined. THAT is the reward any teacher strives to have, not money, but the acknowledgement that all their effort produced good.
That is one particular thing I like about LJs, we can be inspired in a non pressurized way, be causal and have fun. You can think of yourselves as students, then teachers once you have mastered a task. A very healthy environment for sure and brings out the best in folks.

Hope you all have a good day. My son has notified me he will come by later this afternoon to start on the shop camera deal. I'll see what other things I can get taken care of also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You do indeed have a nice "home", as that is what YOU made!!!
BTW, it IS very GLOAT worthy!!! Be proud.

I can understand and appreciate your "teaching philosophy". Given what teachers/professors earn, it is obvious that money is not the driving motivation!!!

William,
Saturday home improvement shows are nearly over….
I need a looooong rambling, in order to continue my procrastionation!!!


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Really nice place you built! 
We need more teachers like you.


----------



## ssnvet

Interuption…
My 12 year old asked me to go 4 a bike ride with her. She won't be asking that kind of thing for much longer, so I need to say yes when I can.


----------



## Gene01

You betcha, Matt. They grow up fast.


----------



## Kreegan

Great house, Rex! Too bad it's in Texass…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Having Rex's house in Texass is a good thing….
It keeps him far away from normal folks!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

My parents have been here a week.
They invited friends of theirs to stop in on their way through town to stay the night.

The neighbour's kids are here.
I'm hiding out just for a minute to catch my breath.

I love having a busy house where people feel comfortable dropping in. It does wear me out though.
For Mother's Day tomorrow, I want to sleep in.

No motorized vehicles or power tools for you Rex until you're not drowsy!!

Sounds like I'm needed in the kitchen.

Later gators


----------



## DIYaholic

*LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!*
DIYaholic has been spotted making sawdust in his basement Lair!!!

More information as it becomes available….


----------



## bandit571

Nap was ver at 7 pm. Long day started about 5 pm YESTERDAY.

Did a review of that Wood River #4 V3 this morning. Got the thing set up just about right.

Bedrock frogs take a lot of fussing to set up.

A Millers Falls made for Sears/Dunlap is also set up. Means I have three of the #4 sized M-Fs. A #9, a #4D BB, and a #900 V-Line.

The Wood River plane is about one inch longer than the M-F #4 sized planes, and about twice the weight.

Randy making…......SAWDUST???? Late in the season for firewood, isn't it?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.
Thanks for all the nice comments about the work I used to be able to do around the property. Teachers are born, not trained, it's an ability you already have to communicate that does it.

Today was a great day, Graham the trucker and I got 2 sets of burglar bars up and 3 more sets cut that will be put up on Monday before he leaves out early Tuesday. The ampaclaper is FINISHED, with Graham's help and Monday will see Bryan over to install the video in the shop.
Last night was awesome, my daughter and 2 sons were here with me, just like old times, we all enjoyed it so much.

Well, that's all the news for now, but tomorrow I'll be doing something on my own as Graham has something to do for my daughter.


----------



## ssnvet

Just out of curiosity Rex, do you still have a British accent? Did your kids acquire one in Africa? I love to guess at people's accents… though I'm not that good at it. My wife, on the other hand is VERY good at pegging accents.

I got a LOT of shop time today, and conquered the corner. Relocated two work benches. Cleaned and organized some. Hauled out a lot of lumber, and stowed it in the other side of the basement, where my racks are. I also made a quick pair of speaker shelves in opposing corners, for an old set of speakers. I kaboom end my amp years ago), so I may see if I can rig up an old car stereo amp with a PC power supply. Then I can really rock out in the shop (and drive everyone nuts upstairs. :^)


----------



## superdav721

William now you know I was picking on you.


----------



## bandit571

Wood!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you are enjoying the little family reunion.
That and able to get a few things accomplished.
Carry on….

Bandit,
Firewood needs to be seasoned….
As do my projects, before they become firewood!!!

Because William didn't post a looooong winded rambling….
I was forced out of procrastination mode and ventured into the basement Lair.

I need an enclosure for my small widow fan that also has an exhaust for my portable AC unit. The enclosure must also have a way to seal off the fan opening to prevent the AC'd room air from escaping. This is strictly a very utilitarian, down & dirty, git 'er done build. Not a "Fine Wood Working" project by any means, nor is it done….


----------



## DIYaholic

Wow, quite the slow night here….

Tomorrow is a workday….
Time to passout, so as to be able to awake early….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops….. Don't forget about mom today.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh my achin' back…. Aleve to the rescue!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers,

A special good morning to Sandra….
Happy YOU day!!!

Well, I'm off to go mow a few lawns. Hope everyone has a great day! Yeah, even you Rex!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Looks like another good day.

Sorry to disappoint you Vet, but I don't have an accent at all, I have a dialect, you probably have an accent though.  In Africa we spoke English English, but my kids now speak with some sort of Colonial accent they picked up here, but can still, if needed, speak with an English dialect, especially when they are around me. There are different British dialects all over the the UK, much the same as there are many different accents here in the US. The one dialect which is the most confusing (and meant to be) is the London Cockney dialect which consists of a lot of rhyming slang, a street traders dialect used so the general public does not understand what is being said. Traders use it to talk to each other so the customers (punters) don't understand.
i.e; I'm going up the apples for a pony. 
Apples = apples and pears = Stairs
Pony = pony and trap = crap
 All interesting stuff. Supposedly it is a dialect used by those born within the earshot of the church bells of the Bow (London) church, these people are known as Cockneys.

Randy, the get together with my kids was great, we had such a great time. Back on my own today, but 2 of them will be around here tomorrow. Last night I cooked a chicken casserole with dumplings which everyone enjoyed, and afterwards sat down to watch a movie. Great time.

Sandra, hope your eviction process goes smoothly and you reclaim the shop.

To each and everyone else, have a great day, have fun and be careful.


----------



## Gene01

To all you mothers, have a great day.
My wife is a mother, just not mine. Nevertheless, I'll take her out for a nice meal today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents,

Back from church, now I'm 'resting' upstairs while the kids make me french toast. All the non-residents have left so I'm looking forward to a nice day with my hubby and kids.

Happy Mother's day to all of you who do lots of mothering despite the different plumbing. And an extra special Mother's Day to the gents here who were both mother and father to their kids.

S


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, glad you have your house back, it's good to be home, hope you get pampered.
A special thanks for your last remark, it made my day.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife and MIL and daughters are off to rendezvous with SIL and niece for a highly estrogen charged lunch.

I'm home alone ….. Hmmm. ..... Play in shop? Or work on honey do list?


----------



## Airspeed

After a couple weeks of sorrow I finally got some ambition and finished the side table for my saw, my local hardware store was supposed to order me a couple sheets of melamine for the top but failed me. I gave up and used some partical board I had, I thinned some lacquer about 50/50 w/acetone and poured it on the surface, it soaked in pretty good. Today I'll sand the top and add a few more coats to make it slick. I'm on my way to see if I can find some handles for the drawers and door, if the local hardware store has none I will probably cast some out of aluminum. I made my own full extension slides for the drawers, the actually work pretty good.


----------



## Kreegan

Looks good, Airhead. Happy Mum's Day!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, nice job, looks good. I am also thankful that you have managed amid all the sorrow to come througjh, -life goes on, with some voids, but it must go on. This will be a great help to you with getting into projects again. Remember, we are all here for you, anytime.


----------



## Gene01

Nice side table for the saw. I'm guessing your faux Formica will serve you well. It won't chip, anyway.
Glad to see you back in the shop. Good therapy.
As Rex said, we are here for ya.


----------



## ssnvet

Don't regret not getting the melamine Air, I re-made my ext. table with Melamine, and it had chipped at the edges in several places by the time I installed it. Your solution should be durable and serve you well.

Thinking of your daughter today…. It will be a hard day for her.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks everyone! A little bit a good came out of losing my son in law, I decided to give up cigarettes, I want to be around for my kids and grand kids as long as possible. I went from a pack a day down to less than half in two days, I hope to be cig free in the next few days.

I've got enough part brd to build a new out feed table, will start on that this evening. My old one as well as my old side table had melamine with oak edges, lasted about five years. I abused them pretty bad including using them to rebuild a couple lawn mowers, doing body work on the doors and tailgate of my truck and drilling thousands of holes in them during all sorts of projects. I made the new tops easy to replace, if they only last a year I'll be happy! It's only $16 to replace them.


----------



## superdav721

Nice table Airspeed.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks ssnvet, she's doing pretty good through all this, she's surrounded by his family and they are really great people. Not one of them has done what I've seen many times when people die, tried to get his stuff or money, in fact they had a massive party for her yesterday raffeling off a brand new rifle with the proceeds going directly to my daughter. I wasn't able to attend but saw lots of pics and it looked like my daughter was doing great! It's so nice to see such generous people surrounding her, specially this little treasure, her daughter (my grand daughter) Emily.

















My daughter buried Drew in a natural section in the cemetery, they don't water this area but do keep it clean, it's surrounded by manzanita, oak and fir trees. He was nuts about hunting and fishing and loved being outside. His last hunt was for turkey and got a nice one. A couple days ago she took my almost five year old grand daughter Charlotte to see his grave, when they got there a turkey was standing right on his grave and stayed there for an hour, they just sat and watched it. I thought that was pretty neat. Here's a pic of the gobbler.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks Rex! We were all truly blessed my daughter met Drew, guys like him just don't come around that often. He truly was the most generous person I've had the honor of knowing, I'm still meeting people he's helped out in one way or another. I never had to worry about her being safe after she met him. As a father it's very tough to accept any man in my girls lives, none of them ever qualified until he came around. Some years ago she fell for a real loser, the last thing he did for her was to drive her brand new truck in a river while in the act if cheating on her, I came very close to pommeling his face. Thanks again Rex!


----------



## DIYaholic

Airspeed,
It's good to see you around. I know things will never return to "normal", but as Rex said, life must go on!!! Glad you are getting some "shop therapy"!!!

Good luck on the smoking cessation journey. I know it can be a tough road!!!

I've been down that road several times! Your effort has me contemplating going down that road for what I hope will be "one last time"....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kudos Aaron for hopefully being smoke free soon, and kudos for putting one foot in front of the other and repeating.

Worn out here. Nice, but long day. My hubby wanted to take me out for supper, but I said I'd rather stay home, eat here and get some shop time. So two of my workbench drawers are installed. I hate drawers. Once the slides were installed, the drawer was fitting waayyyy too tightly in the drawer box. So I decided to take the slides off from inside the drawer box, cut a gouge beneath where the slide was installed, reinstall them and it worked great. After three tries and a gouge in my hand. 4 more drawers to go. Did I mention I hate drawers????

Best for me to head to bed early rather than end Mother's Day with a good ole spat with my groom.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, Mother's Day attendees, and Randy.

Had some shop time today, got a few minor things done and managed to get the Ampaclamper into position and start to fit her out for trials, launch day is next week.
So I bet everyone has been wondering what an Ampaclamper is? Well it is my invention of a charging station and clamp rack all rolled into one, well sort of, one side is for charging and battery tools, the for clamps. Yes it's on wheels too and the existing clamp rack (also on wheels) fits right into the U shaped new rack …...ok?
I used whatever lumber etc. that I could find, and believe me I found the bottom of the barrel stuff, which was so ugly, I had to throw some old leftover paint on, sorry not enough paint for a second coat. This is another product by my company - Klandestein Woodworking, which no doubt will be a hit on Mars.

So without further fanfare or raspberries, here she be,





































*And NO, it's being set up, got the power strips in, but nothing placed or connected*
So what have you been doing today? 'Fess Up.


----------



## superdav721

A beautiful girl Airspeed.
Rex I have been beatin hot steel and weed eain briars.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
"Ugly is in the eye of the beholder (builder)", if it works, it's a beauty!!!

Today, I went to work at my "real job". Since yesterday was supposed to be a rain out, the boss/owner gave me the weekend off. Well, I didn't listen to him. We had a few customers that needed their lawns mowed. I, being me, mowed them. That is what I did today, Rex!!!

It seems that I am MORE concerned with retaining our contracts & customer service than the owner!!! I can't work for someone so shortsighted. I will be writing my resume and seeking employment elsewhere. That is unless the owner starts changing the way he runs, err doesn't run his business!!!


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to get that Brand New Wood River #4 V3 to work right. But, something ain't quite right under the hood. Move the frog forward, get a Fouled Mouth when trying to make a cut. Open it back out, almost run out of adjust bolt threads just to get see-through shavings. Assembled iron and chipbreaker are a tight fit around the lever cap bolt, too.

Something just don't seem right. Two of my 60 year old 9 and older) Millers Falls planes are showing the new plane up. A $7 plane beating out a $140 plane, with ease???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, I don't know anything about hand planes, so I can't even suggest anything. Must be daunting having such a problem the new Wood River pane, do you think it is a dud?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, sorry to hear about your predicament, perhaps he's getting out of the business and not saying.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, the Ampaclamper will fit in just right for me, despite being one ugly sob. Being mobile I can just push it to move it all and its in it's place. Can't keep going backwards and forwars to a stationary clamp rack, better to bring the rack to where you are working and will need clamps. Also, can't keep going backwards and forwards fo a hot battery or tool, just bring the whole shebang to where I'm working. Not for everyone, but for me a great time and energy saver.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Mine functions perfectly fine.

Although I forked over a few more pesos!

I paid $350.00 total for my plane-r

~

~

~

~


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm sure he is not getting out of the business. To be perfectly honest, he ain't the sharpest tool in the shed. He is a hard worker, but does not have any business education. I, on the otherhand, come from corporate management and believe in working "smart", not hard!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Aaron, The cemetary pic with the turkey brought tears to my eyes. Glad your quitting the smokes (tough but you can do it, I did). Keeping really busy is my answer to dealing with loss. Know that we're always here for you.


----------



## superdav721

BAndit the quality is there in the old ones.
To me its like the difference in and old Ford verses a Mercedes.
The ford is tough and durable and will get the job done. Tune it up and it will do a fine job.
The engineering behind the Mercedes id par none but why pay 10 times as much to get there?


----------



## JL7

Hey *Rex*…….Great work on Ampaclamper…..glad you "Got er done"…..hope the family time is good….

*Aaron* - caught your posts today - the side table is looking good. Glad you were able to get some shop time….Best wishes for your daughter and granddaughter today……

*Randy* - nice fan thingy you got there….good to see you in the shop……better there than dwelling on your lame boss…..sorry to hear that…..but I DO understand…..someday we'll trade stories….

*Dave *- Not sure if this applies or not……."The beatings will continue until morale improves". So the morale of the steel is low??

*Sandra *- Happy Moms Day……glad you got some shop time……the drawers will be cool…..the bigger the challenge the greater the reward……..or something like that……hang in there!

*Bandit* - can't help on the plane issues……good luck…….

*Andy* - wondering what you feeding that saw today?

*Gene* - need your advice….it's supposed to be in the 30's tonight and in the 90's in the next few days……..what to do?

*Rich* - what sort of things are you turning today??

*Matt *- hope you had a great day with the girls away….

*Marty* - ? Probably running up to the bar on the Cub Cadat…..

*Bill*…..haven't heard from you in a while…..did you get to check out the sawmill?? I'm definitely interested in hearing what comes of that……

*William*……..Dave was kidding…..rant away……really……

*Eddie*……you need to check in…..hope you didn't take that SS money and split town……

*Mike* - hope you can get home soon and see the family……check in and let us know if you're still snowed in or not……

Me…..got some chores done, errands ran, phone calls made, landscaping pondered, maple desktop glued, grill out accomplished……….Bring on MONDAY…….yeah right….


----------



## bandit571

Houston, we found a problem









the bloody chip breaker is too short! To match those two holes up, CB has to be move BACK about 1/2"! Dropped a set up Millers Falls assembly into the Wood River's frog, installed a cap that fit, got out some pine scrap









Shaving is good, wheel is at halfway point on the bolt. Yep, too short of a chip breaker. Compared to the M-F one









I think the good folks over at Wood Craft will be getting a call this week….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The cub is out at the farm. Got 2 greens and 2 reds here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Built a frame for the auction swing today. Couldn't find my post hole digger to plant it in the ground…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

So I worked on an arbor for my daughter, not sure I like it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thanks….
Stress relief tonight is cold ones….
YOU can look forward to "Monday"' as I'm NOT!!!
Stories, I've got a few….

WOOD….


----------



## bandit571

Frogs on the road!

Not the green, slimey ones ( well, I don't know about the green part, anyway)

The ones that pass everything on the road, just because the others won't go 20 mph over the speed limit.

The ones that sit at a stop sign, until you are almost on top of them, THEN they pull out in front of you. Never mind that NO ONE is behind you for over a mile. Some will use the gas pedal and pull away from you. Some, on the other hand, poke along. last one that poked, got their "doors blown off" as I didn't even slow down.

The ones that think just because they have to stop for a stop sign, YOU too have to stop, never mind that you don't have a stop sign to stop at.

The ones that think that turning LEFT on red is ok. Afterall, they are sitting in the correct turn lane.

The ones that think they are a NASCAR driver. never mind that they are on a city street. Two lanes each way, and they will zip back and forth, with the threat of tradin' paint.

The ones that come up on a semi in one lane, a car in the other, and a berm on the other side of the semi. Yep, pass on the berm, across a bridge, at 80 mph, with an on-ramp on theother side of the bridge.

Two lane road: From a stop light. You start away when it turns green, only to get passed by another car? And they drove through a turn lane to do it?

need a way to "gig" these frogs…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just plant two trees where you need the posts….
In twenty years you'll have the supports you need!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't you realize that the roads were constructed for the "frogs" & the "frogs" alone….
You are an inconvenient obstacle on route to THEIR destination!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff,Sycamore. Today was my birthday and I played in the shop all day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Andy and good night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*, Andy,

Good riddance, err night Marty!!!


----------



## superdav721

Happy Bday Andy!
And many more.
William I was kidding.
Come out and play. I got icecream.
Sandra those drivers live down here.


----------



## ssnvet

While the ladies were road tripping, I totally cleaned the upstairs bathroom for my wife. It really needed it and cleaning house is her least favorite chore.

I made a list of shop projects I need to do before I can call my basement shop done…. Only 18 things on the list. Some small tasks. Some pretty significant.

I began sketching up a DC hood for the SCMS.

I've been at it in earnest for about a year and a half… Maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel after all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
" A year and a half" at the SCMS dust hood, or the shop upgrades???


----------



## ssnvet

That's how long I've been working on my basement shop


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Same here!!! Well, I've been assembling a tool & machine inventory for two years & working on the shop transition from Dungeon to Lair for 495 days now!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff it fit perfectly.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Where you be???

Lights have been turned off….
Morning caffeine brewing machine has been setup….
Rex has been re-caged….
Heat has been turned on for the "Ice Road Busser"....

I'm outta here….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I checked out for over a day and came back to catch up, in disbelief.
It was a joke.
I can't believe anyone would think I was thin skinned enough to allow Dave's ribbing bother me.
Dave is a good friend. 
If I was concerned about him being bothered about my long stories,
I would not comment on here to him.
I'd call him on the phone and talk his ears off.

Or take a trip to his house and drink up his coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BOO
Good morning fellow misfits, Stumps and ….....Randy.
Belated happy birthday Andy, how are the old bones doing? 

Today my trucker son will call by on his way back out, so I am getting a small list of "lift and moves" I need him to do so which I can't and will impede working in the shop. I must say that the shop is looking a bit better now that I have created places for things to go. Suddenly some piles of stuff are not there anymore, now it is all together in designated places and easier to find, but there is still quite a way to go.

Hope everyone has a great day, but if you don't, then it's not my fault.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I always look at it as only an idiot would be posting on this thread, so I feel I'm in great company. We are indeed a bunch of misfits that fit together like a glove, we are all crazy, love it.
You, my friend are like the Rudyard Kipling of the site, with ripping tales (some almost a book) that catch our attention.
Just keep keeping on because you are William.


----------



## Kreegan

Happy belated birfday, Andy!!!

Jeff, nothing turning, instead I'm working on a step stool type thing for my son to stand on so he can help out in the kitchen. I thought I had a ton of white oak, but I'm already running low. :-(


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye! Ya Twerps, and Twerpettes!

May get that Wood River #4 V3 fixed this week. New, correct chip breaker.

Have a few pine parts to work on. Small tray for whatever she wants to put on it.

File your taxes, think everything is just fine. Two tax groups have come back, and said my taxpreparer got it all wrong? $4000 in retirement income? I don't have any such thing. City tax guy used the wrong gross income, to refigure the bill. Yet another place has no problems with it??? Something ain't right here….


----------



## ssnvet

Death by taxes Bandit…. they only make the system so incredibly complicated, so the people with money and power can game it.

Since no one can give you a straight up or down answer, there's no possible way to be 100% sure that you are in compliance all the time. And the gub'ment likes it this way, as they can reach out and screw anyone they want at any time they want.

Oh brother… you got me goin' on my "favorite" subject, and it's not even 9:30 yet :^o


----------



## ssnvet

here is a really cool woodworking video … well worth the 14 min. to watch!


----------



## ssnvet

and I am quite impressed with myself that I just figured out how to imbed that….


----------



## Airspeed

That mill is about a half hour away from me, I drive by there all the time. I often thought of stopping by to check it out but haven't yet.


----------



## bandit571

Got back from the city tax place. They DO NOT go by a W-2! For part time residents, they take the total years income divide by 12, then times how ever many months you were in the city. A W-2 showing EXACTLY how much you made during that time is NOT ALLOWED to be used. W T F !!!! $6000 in three months? I wasn't even at work for one of them. Kind of hard to make THAT much on $14/hr for TWO months. Hey, hey, hey hey. HEY STOOPID! New math and taxes don't mix. Go the same route as any NORMAL tax office! Even the Feds don't work this way. Idiots!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning yall , been building benches got to make hay while its day i dont know if thats right i used to bale hay when i was young and we did it at nite by moon lite because of the heat of the day had to give it up just wasnt worth 10 cents a bale to chunk it to the guy on the trailer 10 ' up there , i have grown tired of these benches then i think at least i aint baleing hay i think im going to retire ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Aarron,that turkey must of been a sign ,sure would of liked to have meet him it would of been a blessing ,its getting where there less and less of people that are a blessing to meet.keeping you and yours in my prayers and you and your girl will get to see him again one day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy Happy birthday how old are you in 2013 and many more my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that was a great Video thats a lot of boxes and have seen them in stores down here ,if ever im up that way ill have to go see that mill .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Looks like every bodys in the shop or working r napping and i dont mean you Marty know you went back to work thou you seem to do a lot of napping


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy i got a 1/2 hp moter from a old rockwell drill press its 240 but it should turn a drum ,im going to try to get it back to a 110 volt


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you got it looking good i love the mobil station, when i get to one for my clamps it would be good to be be able to get them close to the work bench ,glad to see you getting shop time and i aint crazzy either just a little weird but it dont bother me every one on here is except Carl and Ted


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William know your enjoying your time with your girl, i just wish i could type .im a one finger typer so i cant say much ,i enjoy your old long winded stories.so keep on keeping on and keep the coffee on one day i may pop up there my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich just went and pick up some white oak ,thinking of making some boat paddles with it and some cherry i see a lot of people use that white oak for there craw fish net frames and seem to hold up in wet condition's know its a strong wood


----------



## bandit571

LUNCHTIME!


----------



## superdav721

Vet I loved that clip!
Eddie is back!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave see you are forging on ,kids you just gota love em hope one day to get over there and we can have a meeting of the minds and figure out what it is 

Jeff the SS is very slow ,one day it will happen i keep telling myself that ,one day i do need a table saw and am leaning towards a cabitnit modle with a three hp motor but it seem a long ways off roght now but who knows what another day holds

Randy you have been seen making saw dust in the dungeon what you building


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Bandit and Dave i thought i was the only one here just rambling on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra hows the work bench coming along it hard to find time sometimes ,happy mothers day


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Day Nubbers!

Had a shop filled weekend along with lots of other stuff. But before I get into that…*Rex* you have a beautiful home with plenty to gloat about, especially the hard work you put in to get it there!*

So this weekend I made…
- a potting bench for my wife for Mothers' Day 
- got most of the construction done on a set of corn hole boards (still need to put the legs on and paint them)
- assembled the legs and skirts for my woodworking club project (gunbox table)

And before Randy says anything…I will post pictures soon.
'fraid I won't get much shop time in this week as we are pretty tightly scheduled with kids sports and end of year schoo activities.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William im going to do as you suggested and rebuild this old saw looking for the tires and lower guides its a 18 '' and if i get it working it sho;d be a good one and use the small one for a smaller blade cuts









Stumpy that old rockwell drill press in the back has the 1/2 hp motor that im going to use fir the drumsander both of these were going sent to the scape yard till i found them and they gave em to me one mans trash is anothers treasure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DY


----------



## Kreegan

Man Eddie's just jabbering up a storm, ain't he?

That's a good looking old saw, Eddie. From back in the days when the Craftsman brand meant something. Hopefully you can get it fixed up and back in service.

I had a good sized pile of oak, and was thinking it was mostly white oak, but once I pulled a lot of the white oak out and started cutting it up for my son's little platform, I realized it was about half white and half red oak. I like red oak too, but it's not the same as white, plus if I mixed them, it would end up looking weird when finished. Now I gotta go check my builder supply place to see if they have some more for cheap.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i am jabbering up a storm Rich aint heard that one in a while thanks Rex says im a crazy *********************************** but you know how those Texans are

i know wat you mean i got my red and white oak mixed up and have cut the parts to a chair and its to late to change it just going to call it a emigrated one  the old band saw is cleaning up nicely









here a mixed up lot of red and white oak to late as i have cut the pices


----------



## Gene01

eddie!
Great video. 
Any guesses as to what he's building in there?


----------



## ssnvet

The mill in the video I posted has to all be family members, as I'm sure OSHA would shut them down hard if they had a single employee.

Wondering how the shop dog lost his tail :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt he must of waged it in the wrong place i have done that a time r two and got the same results


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
You may be correct. I wonder though, if their designation as a "Historic Site" might also preclude any OSHA interference.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if its on the national registry as a histroic site its very little changes they can make ,they have a old cotton gin and its the same as it was in its day


----------



## ssnvet

The nutty professor has been inventing today….










Any guesses what it is?


----------



## superdav721

Come on over Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that looks like it could be a dust collection hood for a saw


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave soon as i get the funds im taking a road trip i may go all the way to jeffs and baggs and then go all the way over to Davids and all the way up to matts and he lives on the dark side of the moon but right now the funds are low i can only go to west Monroe La


----------



## ssnvet

Give that man a stuffed Cajun crocodile ! An extra fluffy one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

matts that pretty good on that puter drawing of it. heres a guy that dont even have his safety boots on


----------



## JL7

Survived another Monday at work…..whew…

Some cool posts today - love the old box mill Matt…....Aaron, you need to stop by and check it out for us…..and I'm wondering if Andy has a setup like that..? He's churning out a lot of cool boxes…...and happy belated birthday Andy.

Eddie - Tom Waits is always cool…...but that bad a$$ bandsaw you got is off the charts….nice score. I got an 18" Craftsman as well, but I had to pay $200 for it (I think). I found tires for it somewhere. I think mine were spec'd for an 18" Jet, but they fit no problem…...give her a good tune up and you'll be a re-sawing maniac…

Rex - nice to hear that the shop is shaping up…..it's nice to at least start with an organized shop…..looking forward to seeing some of those sketches of yours come to life…

It's is an absolutely beautiful evening here…....so rare this year. The grill is heating up…..

Marty - take the Red one…...


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the birthday wishes y'all.

eddie, you might see if the Grizzly guides would work for you new saw. I know they have tires for it (a lot cheaper than Carters). That saw looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Eddie, I have a question for you.
The problem I often have is that when I don't have the money, I feel like coming over.
When I feel like coming over, I don't have the money.
So here's what I'm proposing.
Next time I get a few dollars, how much gas money would it cost you to come here?
And would you be willing to make a trip sometime if I helped with gas money?

If we plan it right, I can help with your gas,
Dave can get here cheap on his bicycle, ahem, motorcycle,
And we can all meet here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, if you can't afford bandsaw tires, carefully cut the right width, and stretch 16" bicycle tubes. over it. They will last for a year or two. I've done it before. I know that sounds nuts, but hear me out.
As long as the blade is tracked right, the cutting edge of the blade rides foreward of the highest part of the crown on the bandsaw tires. Because of this, only flat metal rides directly on the tires and bicycle tubes last longer than you'd imagine. The trick is of course to make sure it's tracking right.
I know you've seen my two shop made band saws. Both of them have bicycle inner tubes for for tires.

Now for the guides, read my previous post, bring the present guides with you, or what you have left of them. As long as you have the assemblies that hold the guides, I promise I can probably figure out some guides. They'll be made of wood, but again, you've seen my shop made saws with their wooden guides.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you want to buy some good ones, here are some good urethane tires for $53.99.


----------



## JL7

Hey William and Eddie - I have some lignum vitae pen blanks…...they are super hard. I use them for making my own bandsaw guides. And they are an oily wood so that helps. Give me a heads up and I'll ship a chunk down there…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've never worked with lignum vitae Jeff. I've heard it's hard as a rock. My guides are made with bloodwood that is pretty hard. I've had no issues with it. It is plenty hard enough and it is slick enough on the end that there is little friction if any. 
Actually though, I was interested in what he plans on doing with it. I would suggest blocks if he plans on resawing on it. If he plans on a lot of curved cuts though, I would suggest making the guides from bearings. I have both for my saws. I would have to locate them (yea, right) but I have some bearings somewhere.
Also, I'm working on an idea of making a jig to hold bearings against a metal cutting blade lightly so it can turn consistantly and make my own bearing guides with a groove in them. Sort of like the carter guides. The only issue I haven't gotten worked out on that idea is keeping the bearing cool enough. The trials I've done so far the bearing got pretty hot while doing it and I don't trust them after that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tell me how the lignum vitae works out though Jeff.
I just checked.
I'm hoping to make a new Penn State order soon. I could add a single lignum vitae pen blank to my order and come out cheaper than it would cost for you to ship one, simple because I'll be adding it onto an order instead of shipping just that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, I found I can get five of them for $7.95.
That will give me one for guides and I could turn some pens too!


----------



## JL7

Good thinking William…...I walked into Woodcraft one day and they had these really rough looking and *smelly* lignum vitae blanks for $1 each. I just grabbed a half dozen…...wasn't sure why, cause I don't turn pens…...turns out they are handy for this. I was able to turn them on the lathe, so it should be breeze for you!

Sounds like you're all set, I'm interested to see how the pens turn out…...it never really struck me as being that beautiful of a wood, but now we will know…...keep us posted….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Mark this on the calendar, because it's a rare event. I'm staying up late to watch game 7 between Toronto and Boston. It's a wild game with one period left.

I'm not a huge sports fan, but this has been a good series. A bit more blood than I'd care to witness, but it's very intense.

Will chat later, or tomorrow. I haven't been that sociable in the past few days because my trip and conference in Niagara Falls took its toll on me. I put in a full week and tacked two travel days on top of that.

Hubby is getting quite annoyed, because he says I'm doing too much and am going to end up in the hospital again if I don't smarten up. Of course he's right….. Don't tell him I said so. I just know that when the heat hits here, I'll be moving like a zombie again, so I"m trying to get as much done before that sets in. Fine line between stubborn and stupid. Think I stepped over it today - 4 hours at paying job, then home, laundry on the line, dishes, etc etc, then my neighbour called to do some work on the footbridge between the properties. How could I say no?

And the icing on the cake is that he and I were on opposite sides, each fastening an end of the treads.
And YOURS TRULY was setting the spacer blocks and getting her two screws lined up and driven before studly neighbour guy!
Had to brag somewhere.

Big wave to all of you. 
Sorry I wasn't around to chat Eddie 
William - hope you're having better days
Yank - don't be so lazy
And Jeff, lignum vitae sounds like greek line dancing.
Happy Birthday Andy
ssvet - now you'll be imbedding all the time. That sounds kind of wrong….

Back to the hockey game.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - so what you are saying is you were out-screwing the studly neighbor guy? :^) Also - you MUST drink beer whilst watching hockey…...


----------



## gfadvm

William, Why doesn't that grooved bearing on the Carter Stabilizer get hot? It has quite a bit of back pressure on it and mine never gets hot at all. That stabilizer looks easy to make if you can find (or make) a grooved bearing. They don't work at all for resawing but you probably already knew that!


----------



## ssnvet

It's "Hockey Night in Canada"... the best program ever aired on the telly (as Rex would call it :^)

I messed up my sketch last night and my proto-type SCMS DC hood came out 13" wider than it was supposed to be…. I was supposed to start my angled side walls 6.5" inside of the 32" base, and I drafted it up with them added to the outside :^(










It works very well, but is so wide that I can't slide the saw to the right to get more support on the left side, where I usually put the keeper end (I'm right handed and the motor on this saw obscures the view of the blade on the right side)

I may cut another one tomorrow… or I may just live with it and press on with the next projectl.


----------



## ssnvet

Where in the world is Carmen Stumpydego?

must be out playing geography trivia with Randy and Mike :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No, you need side support for resawing Andy, but I've heard they work great for scrolling type cuts.

Bearings are meant to hold up to side pressure like would be on them while in use. What I think is creating the heat is the cutting action on it. I need the outer race of the bearing to move faster so it'll slow down the cutting action. The faster you cut something, the hotter the material gets. Bearings using hardened steele doesn't help matters none.
I could reduce the cutting action, thus reducing heat, by using a finer tooth blade, which I don't have at the moment, or less pressure, in which case the outer race simply spins but does not cut. I think the answer is the finer blade, so that's the route I'm looking at. I have a finer blade for the old Craftsman band saw so I wouldn't have to buy one. The problem is that I have disassembled it and used the motor on something else. So I will check on that in the future.
For the time being though, I have a different project I'm starting on, so that's on the back burner. Also, my current method is a bearing behind the blade as well, it just doesn't have the groove in it. It works well. My only reason for the wanting the groove is that, since I've heard so much about them, I want to do a side by side comparison to see if the groove really makes that much of a difference.

I hope any of that makes since.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Egads. Game just went into overtime…


----------



## ssnvet

sorry to tell you Sandra…

I'm pullin' for the Bean Town Boys


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's okay Matt,

I was rooting for the Leafs mostly because they've done so poorly in the past. Boston had a great win tonight.
Being the mama of a goalie, I though Reimer was spectacular though.

No more hockey for me until the finals.

Night all


----------



## ssnvet

watching Seinfeld re-runs

Jerry cheated on the high school track race.


----------



## ssnvet

Last man standing….


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by hello & good night….


----------



## bandit571

"Say Good night, Gracie"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Eddie's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey Ed, half a horse is too small. I put one that size on mine and it bogs down pretty easy with 120 grit. If it's all you have, just make the sander big enough to fit a larger motor when you get one. Use the half horse until then.

Plans will be done shortly!


----------



## Kreegan

I wonder if my generation is the first generation to think we had it easier than our kids? I won't be having any "uphill both ways in the snow" conversations with my boy. Instead they'll be more like "yeah, that's rough. They just let us be kids when I was growing up."


----------



## ssnvet

I wonder if my generation is the first generation to think we had it easier than our kids?

I think that for many, many of us it will be very difficult for our kids to do as well as (let alone better) than we did…

When I graduated from high school, tuition at Moo-U (Stumpy knows where that is :^) was ~$3,000 a year and the average starting salary for Engineering students was $25,000. Today it cost $15,000 a year at the same school and the average starting salary is $55,000 for the same job. So tuition went up by 5x and the salary went up by 2.2x

All my cousins got jobs either working for GM right out of high school, or went to teacher's college and got full bennies working for the state. Today, after outsourcing almost all U.S. manufacturing to Asia, GM is paying wages to new hires that are only slightly higher than what they did 30+ years ago, with lower benefits, and those jobs are just as coveted.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'to ye.

Got work the next two nights.

Have at least one plane coming in on my Birthday tomorrow.

Got a BIG piece of thick paper yesterday. I can hang it on the wall, too. It seems it is official! I am RETIRED from the US Army! I turn 60 on the 15th. 
I made it! Started working for these people in the early 70s. LONG hual!

One of the planes on the way is a Stanley Four Square Junior Jack 5-1/4. The other will be a replacement plane from Wood River! I send the "old" one back to them, using a shipping label they provide.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Happy birthday, Bandit, and congrats on the retirement milestone.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit Congrats!
I enlisted in Army in 1984, 16 days after I turned 17. I am now full-time Air Guard. So enjoy your retirement.


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats Bandit !! it's a long haul to get a reserve retirement! Points, points and more points :^)


----------



## Kreegan

Congrats, Bandit! It does occasionally occur to me that if I'd stayed in the Army, I'd have retired last year. Of course that's assuming I survived…


----------



## ssnvet

that's assuming I survived…

That's exactly how I feel about it… I was not a happy camper after 8.5 years active duty, as I had absolutely zero life and not much prospect of every getting a life.

A year after punching out, I was working a job that I liked a lot (even though it didn't pay squat) and getting married.

No looking back for this cat.


----------



## DS

Stumpy said, "Hey Ed, half a horse is too small. "

I dunno, Stumpy, you can still get a lot done with half a horse…










...or, is that a Quarter Horse?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS thats a Quarter horse .lol playing the horse races is one of my most enjoyable past time ,hadnt played the ponys in years but i still know how to handycap a race ,stopped by a track down south Louisiana and my friend wanted to place some bets and watch the races .got in there and they didnt have but two r three left to race and one of them was a madin race thats a horse thats never raced so there is no history on her, but i use to play the ponys with a ole vet not a army vet but one like Andy he told me once that on thoses races go to the paddock and look at them and the one with the most shinest coat is healthy there blood count would be good and healthy as some trainers dont tend to there horses well and there was one that day that shined like it had a coat of wax on her and went off at 80 to 1 i put 10 on her and she won by a mile ,and later went on to race in the Kentucky Derby as Paul Harvey used to say and that the rest of the story


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit happy birthday and happy retirement


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich i think the same thing about if i had stay in the military would have been retired long ago but its not for everybody

stumpy ill get a bigger motor got a line on a 1 and a 1/2 HP


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thankks William and Jeff im going with the 16 in tubes and the bottom guides are missing ,the table cleaned up nice on the old table saw ,im thinking of doing like andy did use the small BS for curvy cut s and the big one for stright cut and resawing i havent done any resawing but will learn

ill proable make my way over ther before long but ill call and give you a heads up on the day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know its long but he was a super star in my book


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit- Happy birthday and congrats on retirement (whatever that is)

eddie- the way to get along best at the track is to STAY AWAY FROM THE BETTING WINDOWS! J Cash is an American Icon! I've got to go back and watch that vid when I've got an hour.


----------



## Momcanfixit

TMI

Vent removed


----------



## ssnvet

take two on the SCMS DC hood….

first pass was way too wide….










second time is a charmer….










plywood base plate attaches to saw base with two 1/4-20 carriage bolts and wing nuts. Hood is made from corrugated fiber board (aka cardboard). Each joint has a glue tab and uses PVA hot melt, then there are as many stitches in each joint as I could place with a hand heald Bostich stitcher. And finally the joints are taped over with fiber reinforced kraft box tape. The hood attaches to the base plate with hot melt and is stitched and screwed for reinforcement.

Saw DC port hooks up to shop vac so high static pressure drop can pull the chips while the DC is hooked up to the box base plate with a flange connector.










It's woking very well, with the air flow stong enough to bend the stream of chips coming off the bottom of the blade guard towards the 4" port in mid flight.

I'm declaring victory in the battle of the corner…. there was a huge pile of cut offs, plywood scrap, sheet rock scrap, and boxes of junk, old speakers, etc… The shop seems huge now that I moved the miter saw over there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

All I can say Sandra is pick your battles…

The battle of the Smarties may not be the one you want to go to the wall over.

And that's as close to marriage counceling as I'm going to get… being that I know I'm major screwed up myself. :^o


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, my blood pressure is back down and I deleted the vent.

Oooooohm…. Serenity now…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

No shop time today. I'm hoping to get the drawers all hung tomorrow. Half are done, three more to go.


----------



## ssnvet

I also made a quickie corner shelf for my old speakers last night, so I could get them off the floor.










I blew my nice amp years ago (for the second time) and was never willing to shell out the doe to fix or replace it again. I have an old car stereo amp and an old PC power supply (which I think has a 12 v tap) so maybe I'll get these crankin' again, and drive the kids nuts :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I'm glad you deleted it cuz I was to skeered to disagree with ya…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Be afraid Marty. Be very afraid…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Me not feeling well and being tired has NOTHING to do with it. It's entirely everyone else's fault, and I'll do the ugly cry if anyone suggests differently.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Planted my swing frame in the ground this evening. Goin' to Menards tomorrow to get the hardware to hang the swing.

eddie, I haven't forgot about ya. I'll get ya some pics and measurements of the swing…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well that's it for me. I flew in on my broom, whined a bit, and now I'll hop back on the broom, and fly upstairs to bed.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not a bad day at work….
But it was work!!!

Still had some energy & motivation, once the workday was over. NO, not for cold ones….
Made it into the basement Lair and did some more work on my fan/ac widow box unit. One more shop session and it should be complete.

So yeah, it was a great day….
Planed a few boards….
Measured & marked some boards….
Did a glued up….
A GREAT day all around….
I made saw dust!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I missed the rant….
Hope all gets sorted out or gets better!!!

G'night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Didn't miss much Randy. Just a drive by beaching….

Night


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congratulations on your retirement, it's all plane sailing from now on.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, being an "only child" does have its problems. I'm a one off, and I can tell you it is bad getting ALL the praise and blame for everything, you wish you had siblings to spread it all. You grow up under a microscope sort of young life, and vow never to have only one child. Having said that, I had 3 and wound up being mom and pop to them.


> ?


???


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rex.

Bandit,
Happy….
Congrats….

Marty,
Them tree posts grew real fast!!!


----------



## ssnvet

made a Tequilla Sunrise tonight for the first time…

but definitely not the last ;^)

Hitting the hay…. Harry Ver Darchy


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Got another one….
I'm almost out of cold ones!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, we live in an age of instant gratification for the young. Nothing to look forward to, or save for, or plan to get sometime in the future.
People like Bandit are more like the past, he'll be tickled pink about winning a destroyed plane, knowing it is being wrapped up and will be sent to him, and later when he receives it, spend time refurbishing and playing with it. You can't get that kind of pleasure out of instant gratification by just using your thumbs for a few minutes.


----------



## Kreegan

Howdy folks. Not much shop time tonight. I spent about 15 mins practicing finials, but that was it. I still need to go get some more white oak. Perhaps tomorrow. Took my wife out to lunch at a new Indian place today and we both pigged out. Time for bed. Night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Automated caffeine brewing system set for early AM….
Cold ones GONE….
(S)news is on….
I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- I didn't get to read your vent, but you have to remember, you are a woman. So when things go wrong in your family, it's probably because you got too emotional or you're thinking too much. Go bake something and us men will solve the world's problems…

(That's a joke, folks…)


----------



## DamnYankee

Man….I feel all left out knowing I missed a good vent!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I finally made the first cut with the new SawStop yesterday. What did I cut in honor of such an occasion? Bubinga perhaps? Some nice rosewood? A figured maple?

Nope. I ripped some OSB. $6,000 worth of saw and I'm cutting OSB. The guys over at SawStop would lose their minds if they knew!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Stumpy, glad you added the footnote. A smiley face after what you say, is isually enough to let folks know you are joking.

DY, wow man, you missed a big bullet. These Canadian chicks certainly let it all go and take no prisoners.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yesterday was almost non existent as I had another day of very low BP, I did get to the shop, but just sat there. Hope for a better day today although we have a lot of rain in the forecast.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's wrong with this picture?










I'll give you a hint, it's the "woodworking legends" part… (No, it has nothing to do with me getting snubbed by the committee.)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I understand that Popular Woodworking is the driver of WIA, but I'm not sure that qualifies two of their editors to be called "legends" in the same plane as guys like Underhill and Follansbee. I like Chris Schwartz and Robert Lang, they are great guys and far better woodworkers than I am, but if you don't read Popular Woodworking, would you even really know who they are? Of course, since leaving his Editor job, Schwartz has written some great books and become a bit better known. But "legend"? Not yet, Chris. Give it another 20 years before you take your spot next to Roy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Building three Thien separators for this week's show. One for a metal trash can and large dust collector, one for a plastic bucket and a shop vac, and then another bucket with an Oneida mini cyclone on top. I guess that's only two Theins and an Oneida… my bad.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm also trying to work up the nerve to test the SawStop with my finger instead of a hot dog. I don't know…


----------



## Kreegan

St Roy and Don Williams are the only legends in that row. Never heard of Silas. The others are legends in their own minds. Plus, how could they have a line up of woodworking legends and not include the Stumpmeister?!?


----------



## DamnYankee

For Randy…here are the picures of the potting bench

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84339


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, but a legend is a Fairy Tale, like it is something with no measurable substantiation. Therefore these "legends" are just fairy tales too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice non legendary potting bench DY.

Rich, my gum supply is a legend


----------



## StumpyNubs

Follansbee has been the master joiner at Plymouth Plantation for decades. He's on Roy Underhill's level for sure, Roy started his career at Colonial Williamsburg. Peter is also a walking encyclopedia of 16th-18th century woodworking.

*Rex*- Legend is a misused word, kind of like "hero". To me a hero isn't a firefighter or a soldier. A hero is a mild mannered guy who goes to his job at the Tribune during the day, and changes into a cape to fight crime at night.


----------



## ssnvet

What's wrong with this picture?

I was going to say "they didn't show a picture of stumpy" :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

vet, this one was missing;


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex- Why would a photo of Jonathan Winters be on a woodworking legends list? I do like the photo, though. I wear those same goggles when I go swimming.

If Stumpy Nubs was listed in that "line of legends" they would have to pay people $300 a pop to come instead of the other way around!


----------



## ssnvet

substantiation

there goes Rex tryin' to impress everyone with his "dialect" again :^)

too early in the morning for 5 syllable words .... (or to have my wife correct my misuse of adverbs)

Remind me to never play Scrabble against you. Darn Englishmen… you'd think they invented the language or something…

Oh… uh… never mind


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Stumpy I agree with Vet, your pic should have been there too, after all your BS is legendary.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## Gene01

Hmmmm….isn't a legend a foot?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents. Day started out with me dropping my favourite glass measuring cup and it smashing into itty bitty pieces. Of course the whole thing is Stumpy's fault.

Headed to the hospital to get a bunch of blood sucked out of me so that I can cost the tax payers a few more bucks. Free healthcare is sort of like a buffet. Some don't get their money's worth, and others are gluttons.
Part of my foul mood is the whole hospital thing I suppose. I can usually putter along not thinking about illness, but it's hard to do that at the hospital.

Then the rest of the day is full of 'stuff', driving offspring around etc etc. All I really want to do is go hide in my shop.

This too shall pass…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, best of luck today, I'm off to the shop for something?
Hope you get some shop time so that your shining personality comes through.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Settle down, *Sandra*. No need be be hysterical. Just clean up the broken measuring cup and get back to baking. Hope none of that glass gets stuck in your bare feet. Besides, you don't have time for the shop. Shouldn't you be in the house having babies?

I tried to fit as much chauvinism into one sentence as possible. I think I set a record!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra has permission to slap Stumpy upside his rather obtusely shaped head….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Vet, make that "legendary" head.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, bitch all you want, for us guys it's just like being at home.


----------



## Kreegan

Ok I went to my builder supply place and they didn't have any white oak. They had a lot of cherry, but I didn't buy any. So now I need something to pair with my white oak. I have some red oak, maple, cherry, walnut and something that I think is jatoba. What would you recommend to form a nice contrast with my white oak?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Red oak looks too close to white oak. People will think you mismatched your woods. Go with the walnut or cherry. Save the jatoba for a time when you need a very hard wood, it's great.


----------



## DamnYankee

Since we're venting….


----------



## Kreegan

I finally gave in and ordered a planer. This one was on sale at Highland Woodworking:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/steelcityportableplaner13helicalheadcarbide40300CH.aspx


----------



## Kreegan

Anyone wanna buy some hand planes? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

One plane did show up today









His Royal Rustiness, THE Stanley Four Square Junior Jack. With an iron on it marked with a SW inside a heart, no less.

Played around with some pine yesterday, before I left for work









Making shavings, with this little plane









Ward, wearing 'is knickers…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's why I love it here - no pretences and some really good laughs.

Survived the day and have found a glimpse of the shining personality that I occasionally possess. If I can add a few cups of sawdust in there, I should be just fine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, I knew there was a reason why my mood had improved. My neighbour and I pitched in on post office box in Houlton Maine which is barely more than an hour away from here. One of my friends went over to Maine today and picked up a package for me from Rockler. When she crossed back into Canada, she told them what she had, and they waved her through. So I don't have any duty charges to pay.

And in the box is my first Bessey clamps!!!!! Sniff sniff. It's a proud moment. Of course I don't get the package until Friday, so officially it doesn't count yet.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit male me that plane I'll take good care of it for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra,

The last time I snuck something across the Canadian border, it was a pick up truck load of hockey bags. Of course each one had a half gallon of hard stuff in it :^) That's how we paid for the ice time and zamboni guy when we played our informal "friendship" tournament with the gang up at Base Forces Montreal (they say things backwards up there).

Now I can't even cross the border as my passport has long lapsed and I'm not shelling out the bucks for a new one.

You must really be desperate to go to all that trouble for clamps :^)


----------



## ssnvet

the nutty professor is at it again….










want to guess what this one is?


----------



## bandit571

Down draft hood?

Dave: How does this look?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all, Rex too!!!

Sandra,
I need to report someone for tax evasion. Do you know any Canadian law enforcement people??? ;^)

Stumpy,
I bet you were originally included in the "legends: line up….
But Roy complained because of your parody!!!

Rich,
You can send ALL your hand planes to me, for safe keeping. I promise to return them someday….
Perhaps upon my death!!!

Rob,
What do you have planned for Mother's Day 2015???

Matt,
Is that a cheese grater???

Dave,

*WOOD*


----------



## superdav721

Man that is looking good. I passed one up about 2 months ago. Now I am having regrets.


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Chef" recently received a cuttting board, from Jeff, to test and put through it's paces. Last night there was a dinner party, where it was put to use, for a bread station. Yeah, it's toooo purdy to cut on!!!


----------



## Kreegan

You not have any hand planes, Randy? I have 2 #4 and 2 #5 planes. You can have the spare ones.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the lead Randy…..did you collect the dunnage??


----------



## superdav721

Rich he has a few and one or two need working on.

Jeff looking mighty cool. I would save that picture.


----------



## superdav721

I want all you nice folks to send me a picture or two of your shop or projects. I would like to post them on my site. I will hyperlink back to your blog here or your website.
[email protected]
http://chiselandforge.com/user-pictures-projects/


----------



## Momcanfixit

No tax evasion here. Full and frank disclosure at the border. Items had my name on them. I was fully prepared to pay whatever was necessary. It's nice getting a freebie though.
(I enjoy being employed too much to ever 'sneak' anything across)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra *is a smuggler now, it seems. I hope she has a licence for that pink hammer!

*Kreegan*- That's a great offer for Randy! Very generous!

*Bandit*- Maybe you could give Kreegan's planes a tune up before Randy gets them!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm off to watch some old Roy Underhill episodes. Need some last minute tips for the new hand tool show!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Dave speaks the truth…
Thanks for the offer though!

Jeff,
Dunnage collected and awaiting inspiration!

Sandra,
You must have a guilty conscience….
I know you would never "cheat", your upstanding character wouldn't allow it!!!


----------



## superdav721

David Marks on the drums
Introducing The Bench Dogs


----------



## ssnvet

Little brown truck dropped off some goodies today… I slapped the Fusion blade on the Jet and put it through it's paces on a smattering of scrap boards. Wrote up a review with lots of pics. I am NOT disappointed :^)

The new design is a combination outfeed table / downdraft table, which will bridge the space between my work bench and TS.

Hey Mr. Stumpermeister-Meisterstumper…. as I was searching up info. on down draft table designs, I came across a LJ thread where you mention that you were making a video detailing your build, but I could find no such info. on you web site. Did you make one? Did you write it up? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- Yes, I made a whole sanding station with a downdraft table and two big belt sanders. You can see it behind Mustache Mike and I on the show. The top surface of the downdraft table is that counter above our heads. It's all built into a raised deck. I forget which episode it was on. There wasn't a great deal of film on it because, if I remember right, I lost most of the build footage in a computer mishap before the editing was done. I'll have to look and see what I can dig up…


----------



## DamnYankee

Evenin" Nubbers!

Thanks to you guys my potting bench is at number 8

Looking for some shop time tomorrow


----------



## ssnvet

it's 10:30 p.m.

but the sun is risin'

:^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
The sun is ALWAYS rising….
Somewhere!!!
It's also always 5:00pm somewhere!!!
Cold Ones all around!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Here's my pitiful shop, Dave. It's in a constant state of disarray.


----------



## DIYaholic

Leno is about to come on.
That's my cue, to call it a night!!!

NYTOL.
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Rich it looks like a wonderful place to work. I have the same little bandsaw. Mine gives me fits. If it were not in disarray that would mean you did nothing in it. I get so pissed at mine I will spend a whole day cleaning it.I have 2 lofts I need to go through and do some major cleaning.


----------



## DamnYankee

What Dave said…including the lofts…..oh but my bandsaw does not give me fits


----------



## Gene01

I organize (put tools away) after every 2nd or 3rd project, or when I can't move round any more or find anything.
Clean (sweep and vacuum) about every 5th project, or when I can't move around any more or find anything.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Well, yesterday was probably the longest time I have spent in the shop.  I did manage to get get one shelf ( 3 tier) finished, it took a while because of having to make do with lumber I could find and use. There are 3 more 3 tier shelves to go and I am seriously thinking of springing for some 1" x 12" board to do the second one and some plywood for 3 and 4 as any lumber I have is not wide enough to reach into the the shop wall recess.
Being as that most tools are still under piles of "stuff", when doing the shelf, I needed to make a few cuts on the bandsaw, so I looked at the Grizzly and saw that not only was it loaded with crap, but also surrounded by lots of other stuff, So I thought, hey I can use Sandra's little old Sears 9" band saw which I recently built a table for. well I started the little bugger and the tire flew off in pieces immediately, so I had to uncover the Grizzly and a pathway to it to make the cuts.
With the 3 tiers completed I started to sort through stuff that was going to be stored on them and came across 3 boxes that had been given me by someone where the old guy had died and these were bits and pieces left in his shop where he made clacks and other small stuff. Well I opened the boxes, and wow, lots of clock faces and stuff and lots of brass fittings, and I means lots, and a ton of finials and the like that must be at least a thousand or more. So I sorted them and found containers and started loading them on the shelves I had just completed. What am I going to do with all this stuff?
Anyways, that was my day, and yesterday evening/night we were under tornado warnings, lost power a few times and had lots of rain and thunder storms, so that is why I was not online last night.

Today we have showers for the morning, then a bright day, so maybe I can swim to the shop and float around doing something. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## ssnvet

Good-day jocks and jockettes,

Should I be concerned that I've been asked to write my job description? And to make the opening summary be suitable for posting the position for hire :^o

So I did something that I would normally never do, and went in on the Powerball pool at work…. and guess what??? We didn't win! I'm totally shocked!

I read a certain online DC guru's article on down draft tables, looking for ideas to size my table and holes.

Short summary… if I don't hook up a 5 HP cyclone DC with a short run of smooth walled 6" pipe, I'm wasting my time and will die from extremely hazardous and invisible toxic dust.

Since I'm going to be audacious enough to hook up my measly little 2 HP single stage canister DC with two parallel runs of 4" flex, I may as well write my obituary now.

Good thing I have reason to be confident where I am going, have a reasonable amount of life insurance, and already have my job description written for my boss to replace me.

:^)


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah that's not a good sign, Matt. Hopefully they won't expect you to stick around and train your replacement too. Buddy of mine had to do that when he was laid off from Lockheed.


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah that bandsaw can be tempermental. And the dust collection for it is a joke. I've hooked my HF dust collector up to it with no more than 3 feet of hose and there was still dust all over both the upper and lower wheel compartments. I just stick the shop vac in there and blow it out now.

I need to redo the benchtop on my hand tool bench. My face vise on the right is sagging badly. I have a quick release vise I got from Rockler that I want to put on there too. The benchtop isn't thick enough for holdfasts, so I'd like to bump it up to 2" or so.

I started making some lathe accessory racks last night. By which I mean I took 2 spare sheets of plywood and drilled dowel holes in them to hold my chucks and faceplates. I think that's going to work out well and free up some needed space for me. Then I get to start all over when we move in Sep. :-D


----------



## bandit571

Dave: You have seen my Dungeon Shop, right?









For those that haven't, scary ain't it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- If you can wait a couple of hours I'll send you my plans for a downdraft table. PM me your email address.

Also- would you prefer 24X48 or 18X36? 
4 inch dust ports or shop vac?

I've been playing with an idea that I think you'll like.


----------



## Kreegan

It should be totally legal to kill people who microwave fish in the workspace. Not only should it be legal, but you should get a coupon for a free Happy Meal.


----------



## bandit571

Wait until someone "Nukes" some Korean "Coleslaw" in there…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't like the smell of any food that's not covered in cheese. Unless it's vegetables covered in cheese. I mean, who do they think they're fooling?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys are just mad because I can have a cold one at work and you can't. (Unless I'm running power tools, which I'm not…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wonder if that would make a good slogan for SawStop?

"SawStop: FINALLY you can drink bear in the workshop!"

Just kidding, folks… just kidding…


----------



## DS

Now that Stumpy has a sawstop he's gonna have to buy another appliance just for slicing his hotdogs. 
The saw won't do it anymore.

Oh, the irony of it all. <sigh>


----------



## StumpyNubs

*All right*- It's been two hours, and I have put my downdraft table idea into Sketchup form. Here's some photos:




























What I wanted to do was make something that could either be done as a permanent bench top, or as a portable unit.

I also wanted it to draw air evenly across the surface rather than having most of the suction right next to the dust port and less the further you get away from it. So I made dual chambers, which are serviced by a single 4" hose.

The holes in the top are 1/2". I have learned over time that larger holes are better than the standard 1/4" on most tables. And I also discovered that it makes a big difference if you angle each hole toward the dust port when you drill it.

*I think I might build one for the show and put the pans in the store, but if any of you regulars want to build one, I will be happy to send you the plans for free. *


----------



## StumpyNubs

*By the way, Matt*- I'm not trying to make you feel like you have to build my design. If you want to do a different one, that's absolutely fine too!


----------



## Airspeed

I got a little more done with my new side and outfeed tables, I needed some adjustability on my the legs of my outfeed table so I made hollow legs and glued up some pieces that slide inside the bottom. I set up the table and slid the adjustable legs in until all was level then drove a screw to hold each in place. 





































































Today I wanted to add two fold down table tops, one on the side and one on the outfeed table but my damn spine went out on me so I sit here in pain instead. Maybe tomorrow, until I feel better I will redesign the folding table in my head until I've engineered something way too technical and ridiculously complex just like it should be!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit that is *SCARY*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, nice saw- and nice outfeed table, and wings too!


----------



## bandit571

Hence the name; The Dungeon Shop.

Replacement plane came today









To replace a bad chipbreaker on another Wood River plane, Woodcraft sent a replacement plane. I have sent the "old' one back to them, on their dime, no less. GREAT SERVICE!


----------



## Kreegan

I need a cold one.


----------



## ssnvet

I think Airspeed is planning on landing a 747 on his extension tables, and having a dance party on the out feed… Looks very robust.

I always like to do my own designs Sir Stumps (that's half the fun for me), but I'm always very happy to scavenge good ideas wherever I can get them.

My dilemma is calculating total area for the holes…. BP's article is a very good resource, but I don't know the "true" CFM my blower will move. It has a 'true' 220 v 2 HP motor, and a 12-3/4" impeller. Grizzly publishes 1,700 CFM and 10" static pressure drop, but (especially after reading BP's materials) I don't trust those numbers at all. I figure if I'm pulln' half that I'm doin' pretty well.

I have three 4" flex hoses coming out of my blower and plan to 'Y' off of two of them to yield ~25 sq. in. hose cross section sucking the table (I have the other machines gated to ensure the DD table gets all the suck from these two lines that it can).

I'll incorporate a pattern of 1/2" holes as well as some 3/4" holes, so I can use the little plastic bench dogs from my shop mate to keep items from moving around too much.

I need to keep the surface smooth, as it's doubling as an out-feed table. So no non-stick tape or paint for this build.

And I'll have hinged side and end walls to help keep the "cloud" from easily migrating out of the "suck zone" when sanding, and have them drop out of the way when using the TS.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You're dead to me.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpster,

Thanks for sharing the screen shot of your design.

If I counted right, you have 128 1/2" dia. holes.

That in and of itself is a good data point to springboard off of.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Airspeed*- What do you think of that Incra miter gauge? I have the same one and I am a little disappointed. First, the extension flexes too much for my taste. But the biggest problem is those stupid allen screws that all Incra stuff have. I hate that I have to get out a special tool to set the stop length! I'm thinking of putting a wing nut on there instead.


----------



## Airspeed

Stump, I actually like it a lot, the only real problem I've noticed is the angle they used to attach the fence to the miter, I can see the fence bend the protractor back, it needs a solid piece that has legs attached into the protractor to keep it from flexing back. As for the extension flexing, it hasn't caused any problems for me yet, the main fence remains at the correct angle it seems, except where it flexes back as I mentinoned. 
I drilled three holes in the supplied Allen drivers handle and pressed three neo magnets into it, I keep it stuck under the cast iron top of my saw. A thumbscrew might be a good option on the extension. It's nice to be able to set the miter so fast, I've found it stays accurate even after I've bumped it around a few times. It sure beats the crap out of my old miters, they were such a pain in the ass that I had three, one set permanently at 90, one at 45 and a third for other angles.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I might be too picky about the flex on the extension. As long as the main body of the fence stays rigid, which it does, the extension would never flex anyway. I just notice that is flexes when I try and bend it by hand.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need MORE cold ones!!!
For no paticular reason, other than I drank the last two & it is Thursday!!!


----------



## Kreegan

A cold one has been consumed. All is still not right with the world, but it's a bit righter lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold one number three is being consumed….


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, did I miss this week's episode somehow?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

aweeeeeeee yes a cold one , me two . and maybe a shot of vodka with a slice of lemon and a dat of sugar on it , cold one # 3 coming aroung thanks randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i love your shop ,you shoulnt had cleaned it up ,before you took the pic thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice set up on your saw arron


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie, Randy and Rich…...a few cold ones here as well…...


----------



## JL7

I'm way behind…..cool video Dave with the Bench Doggs…..


----------



## JL7

Rich - your shop screams *"POTENTIAL"*.....and if I read it right, you got a spiral cutting steel city planer coming…...nice! You'll like that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Jeff me too i have turned off all the power tools ,if anything else get done its hand tools and that proable anit going to happen either ,

wonder wher Marty been lately that new job must be wearing him down


----------



## JL7

Rex - great to hear you got the shop time today…....!!


----------



## JL7

Right O Eddie…...no more power tools tonight…..this keyboard will get me in enough trouble….


----------



## JL7

Aaron - those are some serious tables you got there ….... nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

would somebody pass that bottle over to Jeff so he can get caught up ,

Rich you going to love that planer by what ive read on it its nice


----------



## JL7

Eddie - thanks brother…..I have the day off tomorrow so I'm gettin caught up fast…..!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to work tomorrow, maybe Saturday also….
That's why I'm not falling behind on cold ones!!!


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Randy…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Randy dont worry we have a designated driver ,


----------



## JL7

Sooooooo…...Eddie, are we saying that Dave is going to ride the Harley some 900 miles north east to haul Randy's sorry a$$ to work (hungover) on an 18 HP lawn eating killer machine??


----------



## DIYaholic

Does one need to be sober to operate a zero-turn mower???


----------



## DIYaholic

The mower is 31HP!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you could probably answer that question best….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you can do it randy ,Dave would love to make that trip,swing by here ill ride with em


----------



## Gene01

Great looking tables Airspeed. But, your leveling legs are pure genius.


----------



## JL7

Perfect - Eddie and Randy (Hungover) riding on the %*&$# pad of Dave's Harley so Randy can operate the 31HP Killer machine…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy if Dave will swing by here ill help ya , iv been told im zero radius by all my xes


----------



## superdav721

I want this


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what is it


----------



## JL7

That is a super cool tool Dave…....sounds like you need to get up early tho…...get some sleep…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
"Jointmaker" meant something TOTALLY different, when I was in college!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

fast forward…..


----------



## JL7

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/jmpv2-jointmaker-pro.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you may need to do a some overtime too , its only only around 13 hundred bucks , thats a lot of forgeing there :0)


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

RED OAK!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that was joint rolling joint making was honky tonking


----------



## boxcarmarty

wall nuts…..


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen Marty?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that would be a sweet tool

wats up Marty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

White OAK


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Can't you make yourself one of them thar jointmakers???


----------



## JL7

And a couple more for your friends?


----------



## JL7

Marty - any update on the swing? I'm referring to the one on the deck….


----------



## DIYaholic

Isn't it time for a showing of some estrogen???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty's a swinger, who'd of thunk it???


----------



## superdav721

I have been drooooolin over that thing.
OMG
Red OAK!
There is Marty.
I think they are working him to death.


----------



## JL7

Have to agree Dave….....have seen that video more than once….....cool.

Maybe it's the swinging that's keeping Marty away…?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty awwwww yes the swing ,hes mixing up a drink and getting ready to un wind from the road


----------



## JL7

bump


----------



## superdav721

Bridge City Rocks
and there prices rock to.
OK I was dreaming. I got diapers to buy.
But I just got commissioned to make a spear head.


----------



## DIYaholic

The "Bump" wasn't that a dance during the "disco era"???


----------



## JL7




----------



## superdav721

Eddie look today is your luck day. You have been a LJ for 777 days.


----------



## JL7

a spear head?


----------



## superdav721

My favorite.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Estrogen in in the building….. good call there Randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll be right back - want to take a picture of the progress on my workbench.


----------



## JL7

Hey Sandra…

Good one Dave….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eagerly awaiting the workbench progress photos!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Slow computer…...


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

My computer is sloooow…..
Same as it's operator!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

Nice drawers….
Are there drawer fronts planned???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Next step is work on the false fronts and recessed pulls. The top drawers have the plywood grain running the wrong way because I was able to get all the drawers cut from one sheet that way. With the false fronts, it won't show.


----------



## JL7

Wow….very nice Sandra…....the bench rules!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, the drawer fronts will hide the grain issue as well as the pencil marks etc etc….


----------



## DIYaholic

Who keeps putting mowers,bicycles and other [email protected] in your woodworking shop???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Jeff


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Sandra…. Looks great.

I thought the mixed up grain was some kind of a French thing :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff, 
And yes, the cr$p in my shop has somehow multiplied. I have to get that shed built to get that junk out of my way.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - any update on the bench top material?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
It's plywood, only the surface grain is going in the "wrong" direction!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mais non, Matthieu! Ce n'est pas ca du tout!

It was a cheap thing. I managed to cut all the drawer pieces from one piece of oak veneer plywood. I decided I could live with the grain on the smaller drawers. It will only be visible from the sides when the drawer is open.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## ssnvet

Hey, I resemble that remark…. I think

Still a great job.

And to think, your a Canuk

:^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes indeed Jeff. If I remember correctly, you were the one who sagely said for me to wait, that the maple would find me.

I do believe it has. I met a real estate agent who no longer does woodworking. He has agreed to sell me however much hard maple I need for the benchtop at 1.50$ /bf. Can't beat that.


----------



## superdav721

Looking good Sandra!


----------



## JL7

It was me Sandra, and I will give that advice to anyone…...wish for it and wait…..

Happy for you!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good video Dave, always liked that song.

Matt - Well our national animal is the beaver - industrious, likes wood…
But then again, I can already hear Randy snickering.


----------



## DIYaholic

snicker….


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Are Canadians industrious, or just VERY cordial during long cold winters???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just went back to the other posts from this evening. 
Have Seminole Wind playing in the background now. That's another reason why I like it here. I'm the only person in my family who likes anything remotely folksy or country.

Years ago, I waitressed at a bar to pay my way through college. That's where I learned to hate music that had a pounding beat and no understandable lyrics. Started listening to country and haven't turned back.


----------



## ssnvet

Long cold winters are for playing hockey up in them parts….. 24/7


----------



## ssnvet

And the sun is rising once again :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't know about how industrious we East Coast Canadians are in general. On one hand, we have folks like Bags (Mike) who travel far from home to earn an honest living, and on the other hand we have my mother's entire family who has made a career out of worker's compensation, unemployment insurance etc etc etc

And during a long cold winter, we drink beer and go snowmobiling of course!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm, I may have a picture of our rink…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Why does my eMail spam folder always contain messages from "Christian Mingle" & Canadian Pharmacies offering "little blue pills"??? The only spam add missing is Trojans!!!


----------



## Airspeed

Sandra, your bench looks great!

That Jointmaker looks impressive but kinda freaks me out, I imagine having my finger tip in the cut line and splitting it right up through the nail! I'll wait till they come up with the Saw Stop version.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aw, never mind.
Too tired.

I don't play hockey, but I'm a hockey mom. During the season, I keep warm boots and an extra blanket in the van at all times for the arena. Our 8 year old is a goalie, so I also spend a lot of time looking for good used goalie gear. That stuff is freakin' expensive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aaron, if you're talking about the iBox, it's really easy to use. It also has a plexiglass blade guard. You'd have to go out of your way to even get your hand near the blade. Trust me, I can be a real klutz. My skill saw still scares the crap out of me, as does my TS, but using the iBox felt much safer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, funny - I get lots of pop up ads for woodworking products, travel deals and cooking sites because that's what I look at online.

So from what you're saying….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, way way way past my bedtime. 
Night gents.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back in High School, I played goalie in our pick up games….
NO pads, or mask…..

I had very poor skating skills & NO puck handling ability!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My head is woozie. Could be too many pucks to the head or….
The cold ones!!!

Leno is on…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Kreegan

Bench is looking good, Sandra. I wish I'd put drawers on mine. Perhaps I'll redo the whole thing instead of just the top.

My planer should be here Tues, Jeff.  Now I just gotta find room for it. Putting a lot of my lathe stuff on plywood racks is freeing up some decent space at least.


----------



## ssnvet

Lights out for his chap…

Good night!


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I will go in the shop on Sunday evenings and our local public radio plays about 2 hours of this. I love it.


----------



## JL7

Can't speak for Sandra…but that was cool Dave…...you never cease to amaze…...


----------



## JL7

It's late…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Haven't been online in a couple of days.
I've been moving slow, so I have been trying to stay extra time in the shop to make up the difference.
Third grandchild is on the way.
Found out she'll be here next month, not August as we thought.
Building a boat cradle.
I have a lot of sanding to do and it'll be time to remove the boat from the forms.
I'll post photos as soon as I get more time.
Have a meeting at the school this morning.
Gotta run.
Ya'll take care.

Dave, next time you post Copperhead Road, find a video of it by Steve Earl. 
Another favorite Steve Earl song of mine is Guitar Town if you happen to run across it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, Dave, how much time do I have to get the photos to you?
I've rearranged the shop since last time you seen it,
But it is a disaster area at the moment.
If I can wait a few more days, I'll get you some photos if you still want them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning William…. and any other numbers lurking in the corners.


----------



## Gene01

Great start on the bench, Sandra. Whatcha making the drawer fronts from?


----------



## bandit571

"Save a tree! Eat Beavers!"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Bandit, awesome shop, I have the larger version.

Sandra, you bench is coming along nicely and will look like a piece of furniture when finished. Sadly I don't have any benches with drawers etc., mine tend to be rough, tough working surfaces with open areas underneath where you can stash almost anything.

Still waiting for Radiotherapy appointments, so yesterday I called the hospital as I had received a call from the more local facility which is going to do the procedures. Their message was that they were arranging for a biopsy?


> ? , geez, I had that almost 2 weeks ago at the main hospital, what page are they on


??? I called the main hospital and of course have been waiting for a reply, which took out my shop time yesterday, and I still have not received a reply or schedule. Chemo is next Tuesday, so I have been screwing with this Radiotherapy crap since the last chemo (where the issue of my spine infection was started), so it has been 3 weeks as the chemo cycle is every 21 days.

News for Sandra, in June I am due for my hormone replacement implanted time release capsule to be changed for a new one. So I can expect more hot flashes, mood swings and increased bitching intensity. Sound familiar?
Also, I actually had a haircut yesterday, first one in 2-1/2 years as I have grown some hair back that was becoming a problem, but not to me, to my Sandra. Oh well.

It's Friday for all you wonderful employed slaves and also other "happy" folks. Have a great day out there, and be careful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Randy, would you say Sandra was an eager beaver? snicker too.


----------



## Kreegan

I love walking in the door at work and getting hit with a complicated question right off the bat, after I stayed up late reorganizing my shop last night. Fortunately I still get paid whether I give a coherent answer or not.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, it always used to happen to my too, arriving at work and being bombarded with complicated questions right off the bat. They usually consisted of "How are you today?", which if answered correctly would take up half the morning.


----------



## bandit571

Experiment in the works today:

Turtle Wax Metal/Chrome Polish

0000 Steel wool

vs

Rusty saw plates

Film @ 1800 hrs

A "beaver" is something that "likes" WOOD ( think about that one, over lunch)


----------



## superdav721

william at anytime would be fine.


----------



## Kreegan

Good think I ordered that planer a couple of days ago. My mom had a stay in the hospital for anemia and bleeding in her stomach. Bills have come due and I'm pitching in 6k to help her out. No more toys for me for a bit. Oh well, I'm running out of room anyways.


----------



## Kreegan

I like to listen to this while working. This conductor is a madman.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday!!!
The weekend has started….
Do to the lack of grass growth….
I have a two day weekend!!!
Cold ones chilling….
Lubricating the brain tonight….
Shop time tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*~LATE BREAKING NEWS HEADLINE!!!~*

*DIYaholic* foregoes "Mental Lubrication" for SHOP TIME!!!


----------



## ssnvet

8 hrs in the shop today… table saw is aligned and cutting very smoothly… Router table is all set up… Finished setting up some lights… Put up a freebie dart board… Cleaned up and organized.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Sharpening is all done for the week. Six irons were done.

Used to train with some Canadian Reserves, up in Grayling, Mich. Even earned a "Moose #ucker" card!

Randy; I saw Lance Corp. that could leave you WAY behind in the drinking. Watched one go by with six "Screwdrivers" ( the ones with Orange juice) on a tray. He sat down by himself. After a while same one goes by again, with six refills. And not a wobble was seen.

Saws were cleaned off as well.









Just some Turtle wax chrome polish, some 0000 steel wool. Scrub it down, and then a paper towel to wipe it clean. Hey, @ $3 a bottle, that I can afford.


----------



## bandit571

And NO! I did NOT molest any Mooses ( or is that Meeses?) Ass too high, run too fast….


----------



## superdav721

Wait Randy is getting shop time
Bandit that is funny!
The wife and are going to ride the bike to the 75th anniversary of our Natchez trace national park. Real Indians and dulcimers. The kids are following us in cars.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Are you saying that you were unsuccessful in your attempt???

Dave,
Enjoy!

Shop time over….
"Mental Lubrication" started….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents

Spent a large part of the afternoon wrestling with a slab of 8/4 walnut. I bought it last year as a 'short'. It was the only wood I had enough of for the drawer fronts. Resawing it was a huge endeavour for me. Wasn't pretty but I got it done.

I've run into a small issue, if anyone is still around (and sober….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny one bandit.


----------



## bandit571

I couldn't even catch a Black Squirrel up there.

Mountain Dews are going fast….

IF I had wanted to be promoted in the Canadian Reserves, I would have had to down a beer. "A Beer" consists of a pitcher of the local brew, downed in one long gulp! With the Sargeants cheering you along.

How did they come up with the word "Canada"? Spell it as "C.eh? N, eh? D, eh?"

Have to work the next three nights, there goes the weekend….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well Bandit, I hope you didn't catch anything else up here…


----------



## superdav721

issue?


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/49949


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DIYaholic

My night is quickly coming to a close….
Not really in the mood to drink, stay awake or do anything….
Yup, I'm still sober Sandra!!!
Not the way I picture my Friday nights!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm hitting the hay as well. Now that I have a plan of attack for the drawer fronts, I can sleep.

Buenas noches gents


----------



## DIYaholic

Did I hear that Sandra is making NACHOS for everyone???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm really outta here now…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Dust Mytes,

The sun is shining….
The coffee is being consumed….
House chores await….
Shop time is inevitable!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Not to be vulgar this early in the morning but the first thing I did today was check my drawers….

The carcasses that each hold three drawers are square. Need more coffee before I check the drawer fronts.
If I messed up those too badly somehow, it's going to require something stronger than coffee.

Resawing the walnut was not fun.


----------



## Kreegan

Good morning. Nice thunderstorm here. We had planned on going to the zoo this morning. Oh well. Hope everyone gets some shop time today!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
If the carcasses are square, that is good news. The only problem at this point (I think, & that doesn't mean much!) is the size of the gap between drawer front and carcass frame. Make the gap even ALL around & it will look fine!!! If the gap is too large for your liking, you can add an edge banding to each drawer front to lessen the gap. Again, that is me thinking out loud, so I could be wrong. It's happened before!!!

Something along these line…..


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, use the (US) 10 cent X6 solution to align your drawers. If it takes 6 Loonies, it's time for Randy's suggestion!

Just got word that a new (to me) Shopsmith has been shipped from it's home in FL. Now each of our boys will have one some day. In the meantime, I'll have twice as much fun.

Also, just got word that one of those sons got his departure date from Okinawa and will be in the states 7/13. We can't wait to see him, his beautiful wife and the two GRANDKIDS!!!!. They'll be stationed in Tucson…yipeee!
He's got 4 more years til retirement. It's been 18 years since we and both sons (twins) have been together for any appreciable length of time. We are both on cloud nine!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That is great news regarding you kid & grandkids!!!

Be sure not to fall off that cloud…..
The landing ain't so sodt!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene,
Fantastic news! Very happy for you.

Drawer problem solved. Phew.


----------



## DIYaholic

House chores have been completed….
Lunch is up next….
Then "shop" time….
There are three pallets in the "work workshop" garage, that I will dismantle & see what I can "reclaim". I won't be using any of it until AFTER I build a V-drum/thickness sander. I will NOT be sending pallet wood through my DW735 planer. This little project (pallet reclaimation) is to reclaim the space that the pallets are taking up. In time a project will become of the pallet wood, but that will be a while….

Sammich, cold pizza or beer for lunch??? That is the most pressing decision at hand….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bacon, egg and cheese burger = LUNCH!










If you've never had one, you have wasted your life.

But I won't lie to you. These things do make your heart a little sore.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Has been said that I don't have a heart….
Can't see that burger doing me any harm!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
You gonna build Stumpy's sander? Gonna blog it?
Don't blame ya for not using a planer on the pallet wood. Rocks and other grit plays He!! with the blades.

Stumpy, 
I could never eat something like that….in one bite.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats it for me im going to get a burger .


----------



## Kreegan

That's like the Royal Red Robin burger. Friend of mine claimed they were so good because you were eating three different animals. I pointed out to him that they had turkey patties too, so he ordered a Royal with an extra turkey patty and ate 4 different animals.


----------



## DIYaholic

eddie,
Grab me a burger, since you're going out anyway!!!

Lunch break has been over….
One pallet has been dismantled….

That's a lot of work for just a little wood….
I can find better ways to spend my time!!!
I do have two more, that will be dismantled….
Though NOT today!!!

A "home improvement" show and a nap….
Then real shop time….
spent on a not so-fine wood working project!!!


----------



## Kreegan

Here are the storage "racks" that I threw together for my lathe stuff. Just 3 pieces of plywood with assorted this and that hammered, doweled, screwed and nailed into them, leaned against the wall. They work pretty well. Finished hand squaring the oak I have cut for my son's kitchen helper platform today too.


----------



## Nordraw

Where is Stumpy anyway? Haven't seen hide nor hair of him the last few weeks. Just wondering.


----------



## bandit571

He stops in every morning, just to say "Morning" then leaves again….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is a new twist for a baby bed ,i like this seems to be in my skill leval ,think my youngest is with child ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nordraw i saw him down the road at a hamberger joint

Randy got ya a burger and a beer ,but i ate it sorry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i think your draws look fine

Rex dont say anything

Dave and Jeff i love Celtic music its music to build by


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i pray you mom gets well, you can get tools later ,but will be looking forward to seeing the new planer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Baggs hope you didnt freeze up there in the great northern winter in Canada


----------



## Kreegan

Bacon in the oven, burgers seasoned, cold ones in freezer, bout to go fire up the grill, marshmallows to roast after. Gonna be a great dinner!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William pray your girl and baby all goes well, love to see the boat cradle either you are Dave had that rocker cradle that was nice


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich see what stumpy started sound s like fun


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm in the final stages of my "Window Fan/AC" box unit….
Sure isn't anything fancy, but it wil be functional & that was the "plan" all around!!!

I'll need to check with "The Chef" to see what I'm having for dinner!!!

eddie,
That is an interesting crib. I'm sure glad that I'll NEVER need use of any cribs, bassinettes or changing tables!!!

Gotta go check on a glue-up….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit, you're so full of crap. I never say "morning". I always say "mornin' "

Most days I stop in and comment several times. And I've read every comment left here since the beginning- all 19,400+. I also try to support everyone on this thread by watching your videos, reading your blogs, commenting on your projects and linking to your websites (those who have them). I may not have much useful to say, but I still say it!


----------



## StumpyNubs

-Filming's done. Editing next. Show will be up late tomorrow night. It's about making a Thien Baffle for your shop vac or dust collector, upgrading the HF collector with a Wynn canister filter, and the Stanley #7 jointer plane.

-Next episode is about sharpening- we're building a stand for the WS2000 like we did for the 3000 last year, comparing the Worksharp to sandpaper, wet stones and diamond plates, and a few other things.

-Mustache Mike's second episode is filmed and being edited for release in a few days.

-The first hand tool episode is set to release next weekend.

-We're doing some video reviews that aren't for Rockler products 

-I just went on an antique chisel buying spree and got some great carving tools

And I'm all out of cold ones!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks….
I need all the support I can get!!!

While you're out, can you pick up a case of cold ones for me??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Kreegan

You should run another contest, Stumpy. Perhaps a plywood, OSB or MDF contest. Get Rockler to throw in some prizes or something.

On a Rockler note, I tried to use my Rockler bench cookies to hold some small pieces of wood while I sanded them with my ROS. They didn't work very well. I went back to shelf liner.


----------



## gfadvm

Hi All!

Not much to report from Okie land so I'll just lurk.


----------



## Kreegan

This week's episode sounds like a good one, Stumpy.


----------



## JL7

Hey folks…...happy Saturday…..

Great news Gene….great to hear the family is getting back to home…. And the new tools are cool….


----------



## JL7

Eddie - great to see ya postin' like the old days…........


----------



## JL7

Rich - the lathe tool holders are cool - "form follows functions" applies here…...looks like they work!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy…..no new project post today?? The TS is getting hungry?


----------



## JL7

Randy…..looks like we were thinking the same thing today for Sandra's bench…......I think I need a nap…..


----------



## JL7

A blog has been posted here

Also milled up another batch of Maple besides…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Surprised they didn't work for you, Rich. I use bench cookies for routing and stuff like that and they always stay put.

Try chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## ssnvet

Dump run day…. Got a lot of junk out of the shop….

I've been wondering what to do with this desk organizer. My wife doesn't want to see it anywhere, so I turned it into a tool organizer….










I'm all done with 80% of my plastic cases now, as they take up too much space and make getting at my hand power tools cumbersome.

This keeps my most used assembly tools ready to go…. Cordless drill, brad nailer, finish t nailer and corded screw gun.
It also organizes some sand paper.

I've been on a roll this long weekend and am getting a lot of organizing tasks done.

Went out to get some more foam floor mats for all the floor space I gained when I cleaned out my last (stubborn) corner. Just hauling out all my cutoffs and plywood scraps freed up a LOT of space.


----------



## JL7

Matt…..that is an amazing desk organizer, it seems to defy gravity!


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry about the sideways pic… Tablets just don't cut it sometimes.


----------



## JL7

Fail! :^)


----------



## JL7

If you have windows, right click and rotate the image…...then always preview….!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is a desk organizer intended for use on the International Space station!!!

I'll need to read YOUR BLOG later…..
After I write MY BLOG!!!

Matt,
Getting or-jig-a-nized is key to efficient shop time!!! Good going.


----------



## JL7

Matt…..I have an iPad and I'm not even close to being confident about posting photos from there…...I'm sceeerd…..

Randy…..get busy…..who is Gee?


----------



## ssnvet

Sitting down to watch a flick with my wife…. Her pick tonight…. SUBTITLES. :^(


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt- nothing better than a dump run to start the season.

Jeff- I love running boards through the planer, probably my favourite task.

Looks like I missed a Mike sighting. 
I'm at my mother-in-law's with no computer, so I'm tapping away on my iPhone. I can't read the previous posts for some reason. 
Only here for two nights, so I should be able to mind my Ps and Qs that long. Apparently, I can be "bold" sometimes… Like when her alcoholic neighbour kept waiting for me to go inside so she could drive off. I waltzed over there and told her that if the car so much as moved I'd call the police. 
That was considered to be shockingly rude. Tough tamales grandma.

Dang, is my evil side showing through again???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speed read…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Bandit, and any other plane heads. Name this plane. Dave wants to name it Matilda…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Careful Marty, or I'll swing my broom in your direction.


----------



## Momcanfixit

How about Plane Doe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the bed eddie. You need to make one for Zeek…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Will you sweep my patio please???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nighty night Nubbers!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Absolutely not. I would never cheapen such a reliable mode of transportation.


----------



## JL7

There is a show on discovery channel right now called Zombie preppers…....and apparently I'm watching it…....It would be helpful if any of you could tell me now if you are zombies….


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'm gettin' closer to pics and measurements on the swing. Debbie made me hang it before the deck extension is finished…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

it's stuck


----------



## superdav721

OK my day with the family finally ended.
I hope to get caught up with you guys but my pillow is looking very nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That would be me Jeff…..


----------



## JL7

Nice Zombie swing Marty…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I finished writing MY BLOG....

Now I'm off to read YOUR BLOG!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Does Debbie "swing" with or without you?
Or
Do you "swing" with or without Debbie?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What was the question again???


----------



## Kreegan

I've used the bench cookies when routing before, and they worked fine for that. But they didn't get along with the ROS for some reason. Shelf liner came through for me though.

Don't you love when you get like 99% of the way through a project and blow it at the end? Tonight I tried to turn a new handle for our pizza cutter, since the old one was disintegrating. Turned the handle out of some white oak, very happy with it, finished with Howards Butcher Block Conditioner, looked good. Drilling the hole presented some challenges, but my 4mm Narex mortise chisel finally came in handy for something. Go to glue the cutter into the hole, push it in real hard and the rivet that holds the wheel cutter in the frame breaks. Now we are pizza cutterless.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
That is better than being Pizza-less!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy….I knew we agreed on some advice today….but now this!

Rich…Pizza-cutterless?? That's scary…..


----------



## JL7

After the end of the Zombie Preppers:

The good news…..we will defeat them….

The bad news…..they are coming, are you ready?


----------



## JL7

Re-posting Dave's link from Thursday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Zombies you say….
Hmmm…..
They eat brains, don't they???
I think all the Nubbers are safe!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex is a smart ass…..

But the rest of us are safe…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex is pretty smart….
I think you meant to type…..
Rex is a smart*A$$*.....
Or auto correct "fixed" it!!!


----------



## JL7

That is what it says Randy…..! I guess auto correct is on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex may be in trouble 

Jeff that song that Dave posted was great i went and added it to a play list love the Celtic music , i used to think it strange that i enjoyed it but in the last few years have seen it grow in popularity

Randy that was a cool blog thet the reason i want a drum sander ,for some boards i have seen some beautiful one on here


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex will be ok. He will beat the zombies…..
By talking them to sleep!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex is the safe one…..remember?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that swing looks cool just never seen one like it ,looks like it is build able Mrs Debbie looks to be enjoying it

Zek sleeps with me and hogs the bed you may be right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy here s one for ya


----------



## ssnvet

Based on the half of the sub-titles I was able to read, the movie was fairly interesting.

But I won't admit it, since I should be able to pick a good western or a war movie next.

Time to hit the hay…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a good one Matt


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie……

Andy's in trouble…...based on those lyrics….......Andy from Muskogee…....


----------



## JL7

or not?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not sure Jeff hes a Okie thou, i have a lot of respect for him he shoots straight with a person and you got to admire that in a man


----------



## JL7

I agree Eddie…....


----------



## DIYaholic

"Night John Boy, err Matt!

Yup, Andy's a good man!!!


----------



## JL7

A Johnny Cash classic written by June Carter:


----------



## DIYaholic

The lights are off….
& so am I….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

It's late….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been fun , see yall later gators


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy
You bet Rex is smart, got all the bruises and wound marks to prove it.
Not much going on here, took out a mortgage on a steak yesterday, brought it home and had it with a baked potato, green beans and Bearnaise sauce …..... it was fab, must do it again when I win the lotto. Did a trek into the freezer inner sanctum yesterday and found a pack of REAL English bacon, a pack of REAL English sausages (Bangers), so this morning will be a FULL English breakfast starting with Weetabix cereal, then Sausages, eggs, bacon, fried bread and Bubble and Squeak and HP Brown Sauce…mmmmmmmmmmm. followed by Sour dough toast, butter and REAL English Golden Shred marmalade and cups of PG Tips hot tea with milk and sugar. mmmmmmmmmm
Need to save some bacon and sausages for later to have a Bacon Sarny (bacon butty) and a Sausage Sarny with brown sauce on a baguette another time.

FYI:








I leave off the tomato and mushrooms









and add Bubble and Squeak. It's potato, leftover veggies fried to a crisp outside.









A bacon butty - using REAL English bacon on a sourdough buttered roll or bread.
As sausage butty uses English Bangers instead….......yummy









What's so special about HP Brown Sauce? It's original, tastes fantastic, natural. It carries the Royal Warrant (as do other products) where the queen and household use this product. You see the Royal Warrant on many items in a separate label or part of the regular label. Can't imagine there ever being a Presidential Warrant ever showing up here in the US though, imagine it would only be for 4 years and sales of the product would only be 51% at best, falling to much lower levels as the 4 year period drags on. I any case, they don't elect anyone here who has good taste or knows what good food is. 









what's so special about English Marmalade?
Well, it is NOT sickly sweet like US brands and the high fruit taste comes from Valencia oranges.









What's so special about English Back Bacon?
Simple answer is MEAT not fat, plus a great smoked flavor.

*Bon appetite Canadians, commiserations Americans*

A little more about Royal Warrants:
A company or product the Queen or her household uses regularly can apply for a Royal Warrant which, in effect states that their product or service is used by the Queen, and the recipients are then allowed to advertise that fact on their products or advertising. Warrants cover MANY products and services, the whole spectrum, and it is a very coveted thing to have ….. and to keep.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, let me be the first to say it for many of you:
*Here endeth today's lesson*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, That looked like a nice sammich…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Our slang for sandwich is "SARNY" or "BUTTY" if it is buttered.

What have you got for your colonial style breakfast then? Grits and leftover possum?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm letting Bob Evans out of the freezer…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wow Marty, that sort of breakfast sends images to my mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Thanks for the English gastronomic sociology lesson!!! I enjoy learning about weird foriegn food fasinations!!! ;^)

I'm letting Ronald McDonald provide caloric intake, as there really isn't much nutritional value!!!

It's good to see Marty was able to visit you Rex. Thanks for the picture!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give me a few more years Rex, I'm almost there…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Oh, and MORNING bandit, how are you this MORNING? Hope you have a good MORNING!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
What, not wishing everyone a *GOOD* mornin'???


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, so it's a meeting of the clowns for your breakfast?
Also Randy note that I do not wish you a good morning, just the fellow misfits. 
That picture was of Marty and neighbor waiting on breakfast of zapped crud.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...thanks for the inspirational photo Gene.


----------



## JL7

Which one is Bob?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning from Nova Scotia.

Rex- HP is a staple here. As is the 'real' bacon although it's pricey. Do you put cheddar on apple pie?
The kids still talk about the bangers n mash we had in London.

Regrettably though, I still can't imagine why an overlooked, soggy tomato belongs on a breakfast plate.

Off to church so my mother in law can pray for me to become the wife I should be. Oh yeah, I need to pray for patience. 
All jokes aside, she makes great porridge bread and oat cakes.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Breakfast of three slices of fried grits w/ butter and syrup, 2 fried eggs and sausage patties has been consumed. Simvastatin, omeprazole and lisinopril taken. 
I'm good till lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The answer to your "Taiwan R.O.C" question has been answered on my blog.


----------



## ssnvet

Breakfast at Rex's place? I'm in!

Coffee and apple turnovers (Pilsbury) and granola at this end of the universe.

We've gone back to making coffee in a French press…. Which is MUCH better than the silly Kureg my wife got me for my birthday last year. I said I wanted it… could have bought a nice tool for what it cost. 50 cents a coup for a small cup of week coffee :^(

Got a sickie with a temp of 102.4 today…. Which is what one should expect when you play Lacrosse in the rain when it's 50 deg out :^( We had a moment of parental weakness, and caved to the persistent request when we knew the right answer was NO!

Just say no! You don't really even need to listen to the question :^)


----------



## Kreegan

I used to believe all the hooey about Brits and sausage till I went to Dublin and had sausage there, multiple varieties. Holy cow! How do you take something like sausage and render it so utterly flavorless?!?


----------



## DIYaholic

Another *LJ Inspired* project blog entry.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin


----------



## Gene01

Rich,
When my son returned from a tour in England, I asked him what was his favorite food across the pond. He said the best food served there was from the Indian street vendors. Second best was the chow hall.


----------



## superdav721

Boom!
I am SORE!
400 miles on the bike wooped my arse!


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Dave…..how was the Natchez Trace Parkway celebration? No pictures?

Might have to get the bike out myself, the sun is finally peeking out after 2 days of rain….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HI there,
As far as food goes, to each their own.
The French Press (Cafetiere) is great and more convenient than some of the newer "pod" coffee makers. I use a Cafetiere for my Dutch German or belgian coffees, but for the Italian espresso I use an electric Italian pot:









The deal is that it is great to have a traditional breakfast or meal from your country of origin that you miss so much.
What I do see today is a lack of time and effort spent on any real meal preparation, no matter what meal, cuisine or ethnic origin. Life seems too rushed to afford "organized" meals, which is a great pity really as we are then left to eat dubious instant foods on the run, where the sharing of a known made meal and the sitting down and enjoying it with other where a free flow of conversation takes place seems to be something now lost in this 21st century. 
I do love Indian food too, unfortunately the nearest place to get that is in Dallas, which is a 100 plus miles away, so I make it myself.

BTW Chris Dublin is NOT Britain and Irish sausages are NOT the same as English sausages, nor is much else.

Sandra, I don't like tomatoes and don't eat them, my mother lived on tomatoes when she was carrying me, so that's probably why I detest them. , but do love Welsh Rarebit with blackcurrant jam on it.

Bon appetit to each and their own preferences.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill take some grits and bacon and a big ole cat head biscuit with some gravy on them biscuits with a dab of black berry jam


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks "interesting" Eddie.

Sandra, living in Nova Scotia (New Scotland) is there a lot of Scottish foods available? The Scots love fresh smoked kippers for breakfast and they also make a great Fish and Chips too. Nothing like a big thick piece of Cod, a pickled onion or two with masses of chips on Kraft paper and rolled up with several sheets of newspaper as insulation. mmmmmm Do they also sell Wallys, or do you just have some like anywhere else does?

You might like the recipe for Jewish cake to try?
Recipe…..... First you borrow 6 eggs …..............


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex's "old man cake" recipe:

One cup of prunes… and he forgot the rest.


----------



## bandit571

After work nap is now over.

Got the next three nights to go. a rare four day stretch of 12 hour days.

Shred two spuds onto a griddle, add a full stick of butter, add some ground up sausage, some diced bacon, some onions, six eggs, garlic salt, Franks Hot sause, Maybe ( if any are in the house) some green pepers, and some mushrooms, diced up. Fry it all up until a nice golden brown on both sides. Light snack is done…..


----------



## bandit571

Last night's crew was short one Tech. Had to take his place on two lines. One line had a few defects to fix. Got them fixed without even a shut down, or an "alarm" , zero downtime!

12 hours of watching plastic melt. BORING! Two other lines were on that side of the Injection Department area. When that tech went to lunch or break, I got to watch his two lines also melt some plastic.

Three lines on the other side of the department weren't so lucky. One wound up downfor almost an hour, due to brain-farts in the machine's cumputer controls. Doors were shut, but not according to the computer….

Just think, three MORE nights like that to go….


----------



## StumpyNubs

The dogs keep barking! *Sandra*- Can I borrow your pink hammer?


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: tis "Top of the Marnin to ye"

And the remainder of the day to meself…..

Dave: Just playing with a new toy









A STANLEY FOUR SQUARE JUNIOR JACK plane. 11'' long, with a 1-3/4" wide iron. 1920s era household line of tools…


----------



## DIYaholic

No shop time for me today…..
Lounged away the morning….
Updated "The Chef's" webpage….
A few chores around the house….
Surprisingly though, NO nap, I left that one for Marty!!!

Gotz a few errands to run….
Stop by & say high to "The Chef"....
Attempt to avoid housemate!!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Kreegan

Shop time's over for the day. Cutting a tenon and the dozuki jumped out of the kerf and onto my left thumb. Deep, painful cut on the knuckle and inch long cut below the knuckle. Bleh!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Not good Chris. It'll heal soon.
But inquiring minds want to know if the Dozuki left any tear out?


----------



## Kreegan

Nope, very clean cut. The Japanese get that part right at least.


----------



## Kreegan

Whole thing happened because I took my face vise off my bench, since it was sagging so badly it was in danger of falling off every time I used it. Never mount a vise to MDF. That crap is so worthless. So I was trying to cut tenon on a 10" long piece of oak held in a handscrew clamped to the bench top. It was chattering, so I was holding it still with my left hand. Bad idear.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I got picks. I will try to put something together. Yard was neglected and garden to.


----------



## JL7

Chris/Rich….do you just answer to any name? 

I know your tool budget is on hold right now but here's an idea…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Garden is planted, fruit trees and grape vines are sprayed, I could either take a nap or work on the patio…..


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
That's not Japanese, though. More likely Chinese. Also, from this angle, can't tell if it's a pull saw or not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich/Chris/Henry, That sucks about the thumb. Damn good thing you have 2 more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That's definitely a push saw. You can tell by the aggressiveness of the teeth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

WHAT STATES ARE FAMOUS FOR
F.Y.I.
ALABAMA …................ Was the first state to have 9-1-1, started 1968.
ALASKA …................... One out of every 64 people has a pilot's license.
ARIZONA ….................. Is the only state in the continental U.S that doesn't follow Daylight Savings Time.
ARKANSAS …............. Has the only active diamond mine in the U.S.
CALIFORNIA …........... Its economy is so large that if it were a country, it would rank seventh in the entire world..
COLORADO …............. In 1976 it became the only state to turn down the Olympics.
CONNECTICUT …......... The Frisbee was invented here at Yale University
DELAWARE ….............. Has more scientists and engineers than any other state.
FLORIDA …................... At 874.3 square miles, Jacksonville is the U.S. 's largest city.
GEORGIA …................. It was here, in 1886, that pharmacist John Pemberton made the first vat of Coca-Cola.
HAWAII ….................... Hawaiians live, on average, five years longer than residents of any other state.
IDAHO …..................... TV was invented in Rigby , Idaho , in 1922.
ILLINOIS …..................... Has a Governor in jail, one pending jail, & is the most corrupt state in the union, DAH, that is where Obama is from. Well no one knows where he is from. not even him.
INDIANA ….................. Home to Santa Claus, Indiana , which gets a half million letters to Santa every year.
IOWA …......................... Winnebagos get their name from Winnebago County . Also, it is the only state name that begins with two vowels.
KANSAS ….................... Liberal, Kansas , has an exact replica of the house in The Wizard of Oz.
KENTUCKY …............... Has more than $6 billion in gold underneath Fort Knox .
LOUISIANA …............... Has parishes instead of counties because they were originally Spanish church units.
MAINE …...................... It's so big, it covers as many square miles as the other five New England states combined.
MARYLAND ….............. The Ouija board was created in Baltimore in 1892.
MASSACHUSETTS ….......The Fig Newton is named after Newton , Massachusetts .
MICHIGAN …................ Fremont , home to Gerber, is the baby food capital of the world.
MINNESOTA ….............. Bloomington 's Mall of America is so big, that if you spent 10 minutes in each store, you'd be there nearly four days.
MISSISSIPPI …......... ..... President Teddy Roosevelt refused to shoot a bear here … that's how the teddy bear got its name.
MISSOURI …................. Is the birthplace of the ice cream cone.
MONTANA …................ A sapphire from Montana is in the Crown Jewels of England.
NEBRASKA ….................. More triplets are born here than in any other state.
NEW HAMPSHIRE …...... Birthplace of Tupperware, invented in 1938 by Earl Tupper.
NEW JERSEY …................ Has the most shopping malls in one area in the world.
NEW MEXICO …............. Smokey the Bear was rescued from a 1950 forest fire here.
NEW YORK ….................. Is home to the nation's oldest cattle ranch, started in 1747 in Montauk.
NORTH CAROLINA …..... Home of the first Krispy Kreme doughnut.
NORTH DAKOTA …........ Rigby , North Dakota , is the exact geographic center of North America .
OHIO ….......................... The hot dog was invented here in 1900.
OKLAHOMA …............... The grounds of the state capital are covered by operating oil wells.
OREGON …................... ... Has the most ghost towns in the country.
PENNSYLVANIA …......... The smiley : ) was first used in 1980 by computer scientists at Carnegie Mellon University .
RHODE ISLAND ….......... The nation's oldest bar, the White Horse Tavern, opened here in 1673.
SOUTH CAROLINA …...... Sumter County is home to the world's largest gingko farm.
SOUTH DAKOTA …........... Is the only state that's never had an earthquake.
TENNESSEE …................... . Nashville 's Grand Ole Opry is the longest running live radio show in the world.
TEXAS …......... Dr. Pepper was invented in Waco in 1885. The hamburger was invented in Arlington in 1906.
UTAH …........ The first Kentucky Fried Chicken restaurant opened here in 1952.
VERMONT …....... Montpelier is the only state capital without a McDonald's.
VIRGINIA …...................... Home of the world's largest office building, The Pentagon.
WASHINGTON ….............. Seattle has twice as many college graduates as any other state.
WASHINGTON D.C. ......... Is the first planned capital in the world.
WEST VIRGINIA ….............. Had the world's first brick paved street, Summers Street, laid in Charleston in 1870.
WISCONSIN ….................. The ice cream sundae was invented here in 1881 to get around Blue Laws prohibiting ice cream from being sold on Sundays.
Also the American Water Spaniel was created there and is the state dog.
WYOMING …...... Was the first state to allow women to vote.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, ya don't say.


----------



## Kreegan

Ya'll don't understand. I'd still manage to cut myself with that saw…

-A klutz named Chris/Rich/Bartholomew J Cubbins


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris/Rich/Bill/Yo,
So sorry about your thumb.
Did you get any blood on the white oak & is it now RED oak???
This is a great time to hit up the CFO/SWMBO for a SawStop purchase!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty I love that kind of stuff.
Movie made I'll get it together tomorrow. 
It is fair I have two or three things to post.
Stumpy where is the show?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry about the thumb. Sometimes the pride hurts more than the injury…

Rex- I live in New Brunswick, but my hubby is from Niva Scotia. They have the Highland Games every year, tabor , kilts and all. Kippers are still around, but from a can.

Agree 100% about the importance of meal times. Unless we are travelling, we eat a home cooked suppers together at least 95% of the time, sometimes not until late if one of us is working.

Long day doing yardwork. Home tomorrow night.

Have a good night all. Victoria Day here tomorrow here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I put the first coat of finish on the cradle today.
I've snapped daily photos to show the build when I post the finished project.
This has been the most challenging build I've done in a while.
That means it's also been the most enjoyable one I've done in a while.
My wife remembered the boat cradle she'd seen on the net and requested this.
So I thought about modifying my boat rocker as a cradle.
I decided against it though.
My wife reminded me of this site.
This guy designs the boat cradle much like a real wooden boat. 
I had the idea to work with that kind of design.
I love boats and love learning new skills,
So it was a perfect project for me.

Anyway, the project has not disappointed.
I've learned a lot doing this build.
I've also used tools that I seldom use, 
Like hand planes, a rabbit plane, chisels, you name it.
Also, most of this project has tight areas that had to be sanded by hand, no power tools.
So I sanded enough over a two day period that I think I pulled a muscle in my forearm.
Like I said, it has been challenging.

It has all been well worth it though.
Standing this evening and looking over the progress with the first coat of finish,
I am extremely proud of the results.
I made a few modifications to the stand to make it even more sturdy than originally designed. 
I think all my grandkids will be able to use it, 
And then pass it down to be used by my great-grandkids.

It is all done in oak and sapelle.
The sapelle was not an easy wood to bend for the boat,
But it was the look I wanted.
I just realized I have gotten chatty.
Sorry, I'm loaded on pain killers at the moment.
I will let ya'll know in a few days when I post it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you are enjoying the project build. Can't wait to see the posting when it's finished!!!

You don't get chatty…..
You just ramble on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

They need to move Mondays to the middle of the week….
That or eliminate it all together!!!


----------



## superdav721

jabber away William. We like the reports.


----------



## superdav721

those of you with a camera.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Can you whisper? I'm goin' to bed now…..


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhh Marty is sleepin


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like a great project William. Ramble on!


----------



## ssnvet

Mounted my cheap China cast iron bench vise on a different bench as part of the shop rearrangement. Home Depot's hardware selection is pretty pathetic! All I needed was 7/16×3" long bolts, but the best I could do was 2-1/2" fine threaded bolts. So I had to counter bore the bottom of the bench to get a washer and nut on. But I had already drilled the holes and had no wood to set the point of the Forster bit into. So I used a little trick I learned from one of our foreman in the crating dept. at work. I drilled a hole in a piece if 1/2" scrap particle board with the Forster bit and then lined that up over the through hole underneath the bench top and clamped it in place. Then I could drill my counter bores with the outer perimeter of the hole in the scrap keeping the bit from wondering. Took a little time, but worked like a champ.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Matt,
WORK AROUNDS ARE PART OF THE FUN/CHALLENGE OF WOODWORKING!!! THE PROBLEM SOLVING IS ONE OF THE BEST PARTS OF SHOP TIME. FINDING THE BEST OR AT LEAST MOST DO-ABLE METHOD TO ACCOMPLISH A TASK IS VERY REWARDING AND SATISFYING.*

Sorry for yelling Matt, but I was trying to keep Marty from getting any sleep!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

SHOW'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'Bout time!!! ;^)

Gotta go watch…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, another way I have found to counter that little dilemna is to wedge a tight fitting dowel in the hole. Saw it off even with the surface. Now you have something in the hole for the center point to go into.
Just thought I'd throw that one in there. I've found myself in places where I had the same issue, but not enough room for scrap, bit, and drill….........
Yea, I find myself in weird situations sometimes. Headscratching and lots of coffee help me find solutions.


----------



## superdav721

yep!


----------



## ssnvet

Psssst….

stumpy wares pink cargo pants. :^o


----------



## superdav721

PINK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Will pink pants activate a saw stop?


----------



## DIYaholic

I bet Sandra sent Stumpy them pink pants….


----------



## DIYaholic

Today has ended & ya know what that means….
IT'S MONDAY!!!!
Dang, where did the weekend go???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' everybody.
Have a fun Monday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My shorts are NOT pink. Anybody can see they are tomato soup colored!


----------



## bandit571

Pink…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, aka The Pink Panter.


----------



## bandit571

Go to plane some old oak. Thought it was making a shaving









But it made Brown Lace, instead..


----------



## ssnvet

Anybody can see they are tomato soup colored!

Psssst….. tomato soup is pink!

Sir StumpyPanther said so….

Happy Monday…. another day at the salt mines….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Getting ready to leave out for my tests and blood work today so that I can have my chemo tomorrow. Yep, it's that medical cycle once again.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

just for you William


----------



## ssnvet

Good luck today Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay - done speed reading

Sorry for not checking in this weekend, I was out of town mostly.

-Attended Wife's 25 High School Reunion
-Ran in a Armed Forces Day 8K (5 miles) run sponsored by the NC National Guard (36:30, 5th in age group)
-Trimmed trees


----------



## Kreegan

I had that exact same result planing oak, Bandit. That's why I broke down and ordered a power planer. That white oak just gave my planes the finger.


----------



## Kreegan

Well they announced Yahoo was buying Tumblr, so I deleted my blog there last night. I'm trying to decide if I want to blog on here or go with something like Wordpress instead. I don't like the use of the popup keyword ads on LJs if you're not logged in, and still don't agree with the terms of service.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Kreegan*- One thing about using LJ's is yor blog will be seen. A wordpress blog is only seen if people stumble upon it or you actively promote it. I say go with both. Start a wordpress site, and also post the blog here until you get enough followers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed home with only minor diplomatic issues with the mother-in-law. Miraculous considering I managed to leave one of my meds home. Hate being that dependant on pills, but it is what it is I guess.

Tomato soup pants???? This I have to see


----------



## Kreegan

I'll likely start blogging and posting projects here. I only had 2 followers on Tumblr anyhoo. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Go wordpress!!!
and
here
and youtube
and twitter 
and google+
FACEBOOK IS DIEING.


----------



## Kreegan

Here's an article about Vicksburg that William oughta like:

http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/20/the-battles-of-vicksburg/?ref=opinion


----------



## Gene01

Anybody from OK city area?


----------



## Gene01

Got a bunch of molding made and installed on the gun cabinet. Profiled all the doors and drawer fronts. Did some sanding. Fairly productive day. I can finally see the end of this PITA job. Shooting for completion in two weeks.

Waiting on drawer slide delivery from Rockler before building the drawer boxes.

Since I need to make dentil molding for the top, I think I'll just keep the Incra box joint jig set up and make box jointed drawer boxes, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

The work-a-day is over!!!
Only rained for 1 hour on me this morning….
Decreasing clouds all day….
Sun is shining….
Cold ones are flowing!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene, Andy is from OK…..hope he checks in here soon…...

Looking forward to seeing the gun cabinet…....I'm going to try the dentil molding one of these days…....like that look…

Nice vids Dave…....I would imagine you spent some time in that old blacksmith shop…...  Was that Marty hanging onto the side of the train??


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy….the grass is growing here like crazy…...I'd mow it, but it keeps raining…....

I'm not into mowing grass, so my green lush yard is kind of a bummer right now!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy would love to hear from ya my friend pray all is well and safe


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Hope all is going/went well today!!!
After getting poked & prodded by the nurses…
Do you get to poke & prod THEM???

Andy,
Have you been spared the wrath???
PLEASE let us know!!!

Jeff,
Flat grass is over rated!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i hate flat grass too


----------



## JL7

I know not what you are referring to…"flat grass"....but I'm sure it's a dig….I don't like digging either….

Hey Rex….like Randy said…..hope your day went as well as can be…...hoped you kicked some cancer butt today…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
An unmowed lawn has shaggy grass with blades of vaying heights…..
A mowed lawn has "flat grass" of uniform height!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…..there shall be no "flat grass" here for awhile….unless you bring the 31HP lawn destroying machine by….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kreegan

Just get a dog like mine, Jeff. He pees on the grass and kills it. My yard looks like it has a rash or something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I would deliver the mower to you, but you would just make me mow!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Dave, I will watch both videos when my internet connection decides it will run faster than molasses uphill in January. 
Rich, if I didn't already have so much time invested in my google blog (now google, was blogspot) I would definately go with wordpress. 
However, 99.99% of everything I post to that blog I also copy and paste so I can post it here as a blog as well.

Helluva peek coming up if I can get it to load.


----------



## JL7

Hey William….looking forward to the big build….....

Randy, 31HP, it pops wheelies right?? I'll take it for a few laps and then you clean up the mess…..deal?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Construction and finish is finally done.
The next phase may take me longer than the wood working part of it.
I need to sew up bumper pads and mattress to fit.
I haven't sewed in about fifteen years. 
I am trying to remember how to use a sewing machine.
It may come out quicker for me to do it by hand though.
I'll post it as a project when I have it all done.


----------



## JL7

Ahoy matey…..That is super cool William…...that Sapelle really pops…nice build my friend…..you are one proud grand pappy…..


----------



## superdav721

Holy Ahab William that is great!
I cant wait to come see it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You NEVER cease to produce amazing work!!!
I really hope you do a build blog on this.
Did you also make the pulleys???

Great job, sure to be a treasured family heirloom!!!


----------



## gfadvm

The tornados missed us but Moore was not so fortunate. The news just said they have given up finding any survivors from the gradeschool that was hit. Pray for these children and their families. This is the second time Moore has been destroyed by huge tornados. Heartbreaking.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - good to hear you weren't in the path…...my heart goes out to those less fortunate…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you were able to avoid it all.
It really is a shame. I hope resources are provided quickly & rescue efforts are successful!!!


----------



## superdav721

Tornadoes are bad I have lived through three. God be with those people.


----------



## Kreegan

That is beautiful, William.

Glad you're OK, Andy. I've lived through 2 tornadoes, including one that tore our next door neighbors roof off. Very scary. Hopefully those children in Moore went quickly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks ya'll.
Randy, I did not make the pulleys. There is a metal shaft inside the stand that the ropes ride on and they are attached with double block pulleys between the boat and the frame.
I changed the frame just a little from the plans. The stretcher and feet were supposed to be a single layer of three quarter inch thick material. I did not think they looked right with the rest of it. It would have been strong enough, I just didn't like the look. So I added additional layers for a more solid feel to it.
I am not doing a build blog on it. I do have plenty of photos for the project post write up though. That means you'll get to read a lot of my rambling Randy.

I have thoroughly enjoyed this build. I've learned a lot on it. 
The biggest problems I've had with it though was today with the ropes. 
I remember I used to know how to splice rope into eyelets. 
Apparantly that was a long time ago though, 
Because my many attempts today only wasted rope and made me extremely frustrated.
So I wound up adding a closed hook under the buldheads on the frame and tying off there.

Dave, I can't wait for you to come see it either. 
Ever since the trip to Georgia, 
I haven't felt up much to road trips.
I desperately need male company besides kids though if you know what I mean.

Jeff, that's the reason I chose the sapelle. 
I have about three other types of woods that would have been way easier to bend,
but I knew that sapelle would add a dramatic effect to the look of it.

Besides the wood, glue, and finish I've used on it,
This thing also has eaten through two, and part of a third box of 100 count #6 brass screws.
Actually, I used more screws than necessary to keep that uniform look I was going after on the planking.
In case you don't know,
I haven't figured out how to drive brass screws with a drill without breaking or stripping them.
So every one of the 200+ screws were put in by hand with a screwdriver.
Between that, the sanding, and the hand planing,
My galoot friends would be proud of my work on this one.

I have a lot fo sewing to do.
I am using a commercially bought bumper pod.
It has to be cut and modified though and resewed to fit.
For the mattress, I am using triple layer foam bed padding and cloth to match the bumper padding and a lot of stitching that now has to be done.
All of the padding has to be cut for the mattress to not only fit the shape of the bottom, but also the angle of the sides. 
Also, I have to decide how I want to attatch the bumper pad.
I'm thinking real tiny brass eyelets just under the top oak decorative strip.

Anyway, that's the story for now.
I'll show all the other photos when it's done.
Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - JUST WOW!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I have to say, your grandchild will love rocking to sleep in that boat….
Unless of course, seasickness sets in!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Rob,
What's new….
Or old???


----------



## ssnvet

Great job William,

Make sure there's no chance for your grand baby to get tangled up in the ropes or bumpers.


----------



## ssnvet

I got some time on the CNC after work today and cut the parts for the outfeed/downdraft table..










I had to order two 4" stubs and two 4" 'Y's today. I usually get that kind of stuff from Grizzly.

So I should be able to put this together in just a few nights.

.


----------



## ssnvet

just checked the news…. this OK tornado is a huge disaster…. these poor families who lost their little ones in the school… there's still lot's of kids missing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, the bumpers will be tightly behind the edges of the mattress material. The ropes are plenty of distance away from the reach of a baby. 
Randy, sea sickness won't be no worse than in a regular rocking cradle. What is hidden if there is a tether line running from the bottom of the boat to the stretcher that restrict the boat to only a small rocking motion. It is impossible to swing the boar wildly. This is done to restrict thoughtless adults as well as wild other youngins. I've tried to think of every precaution. I'm open to any and all suggestions though.
This is build for use at my and my wife's house for grandchildren. The granddaughter will be here in the next couple of months. With eight kids though, I'm sure we'll have plenty of grandchildren through here before we kick the bucket.


----------



## Kreegan

Turned a bottle opener out of cocobolo tonight. First time I've ever turned that wood, but definitely won't be the last. I love the way this wood looks. My crappy camera phone doesn't do it justice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rich, I only discovered cocobolo when I started pen turning. Penn State sent some in a package deal I bought. It is, in my opinion, one of the most beautiful woods I've ever worked with.


----------



## superdav721

I wished I was closer to help.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes are refusing to stay open…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

William, that sure is a beautiful creation, I love it.

The appointments went well yesterday, and I'm up early this morning as my first appointment of the day is at 8:00 am, meaning I have to leave out around 6:15 am. Going to be a long day.
We had some really nasty weather from late yesterday afternoon, under tornado watches and warnings and just missed one particular really bad center by about 1/2 mile. Most of the evening/night we were hunkered down in tornado mode. We are supposed to have another day of bad weather today, so it may be fun travelling. :-(

Hope everyone has a great day, most of us are in areas where there is some unsettled weather, be careful and safe out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning all,

Prayers going out for the tornado victims. Glad you're okay Andy.

William - I love the cradle, it's gorgeous. The sewing will come back to you no problem, the pia factor is usually getting the sewing machine set up. As for attaching the bumper pads, the first thing that came to mind for me was velcro. I've used the industrial stuff before. It's applied with adhesive, but I also sew around the edges as well. Makes it easier to remove them when needed. With my first child, bumper pads were okay, as was eating canned tuna.
With my second child, bumper pads were bad, canned tuna was horrid. Then there's the whole baby sleeping on stomach vs. baby sleeping on back. I know the intentions behind all those warnings are sincere, but it makes you wonder sometimes… I'm sure anything you make would be much safer than the plastic stuff we put our faith in because it has a sticker on it somewhere.

Gene - I'm looking forward to seeing the dentil molding from the iBox. I enjoyed making drawers with it.

Off to the paying job this morning. Hoping to get into the shop tonight.

Glad to be home.


----------



## Gene01

Great to hear that your area was unaffected, Andy. Let's hope and pray it stays that way. 
The news about the school kids and staff is just devastating.


----------



## Gene01

William,
That boat cradle blows me away! That is a fantastically beautiful and creative piece. The time, effort and skill you put in it is evident. I'm sure the pads will come out just as fine, too. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Gene01

Sandra,
The dentil molding is sandwiched between three other pieces. One on the bottom and two on top. It will look like crown molding when it's assembled. I considered assembling it all to make a single, long piece and then cutting it to fit. I considered that for about 3.5 seconds!
The drawers will be like yours, 1/2" BB with applied fronts. Mine will be over layed, though, with molded edges. 
I've only assembled the IBox, this will be it's first use. I bought it about 3 months ago.
I use a Shopsmith and the miter slot is odd sized. I had to have a bar machined to fit. NOW…in just the last few weeks, They've started making an IBox specifically for the Shopsmith. Just my luck.


----------



## ssnvet

Good Morning nubbers… (with a 'g')

I'm stunned at the death toll in OK. Very sobering to drop my daughter off at school today. Reminds me that every day is precious and is a gift, and that I need to be mindful not to misuse or squander the gift.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet boat William! Just don't take it out for any "threeee hoooooooour touuuuuuuuuuur"s


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

awesome build William shes going to love it


----------



## superdav721

boom!


----------



## ssnvet

Bam!


----------



## Kreegan

Woodcraft is having a 15% off whatever you can fit in a paper bag sale this Memorial Day weekend. That's just mean.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrrrrrr!

Tire picked up a metal screw from the roadway. Leaks a bit. Payday is over a week away. HAVE to go to work tonight, on a donut tire on the front.

Three days done, one to go. One day "off" then two more days on.

NO BEER IN THE HOUSE??? GRRRRRRR!


----------



## ssnvet

a tire plug kit at Walmart is ~ $5

It's really easy to plug a tire, as long as the screw isn't in the side wall


----------



## StumpyNubs

Woodcraft special sales like that are dumb. First of all, 15% is barely enough off to be a "big sale" kind of deal. Especially since it can only be used on cheap items. They always exempt all the good stuff, any power tools or really good brands. And it has to fit ENTIRELY inside a very small paper bag. 90% of the stuff in the store doesn't count!

And it doesn't apply to sale items. Guess what they put on sale at the same time as the bag thing? Small items that they don't want you getting for 15% off in the bag!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just broke my antique saw vise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just re-checked the tire. $5 plug kit would be a waste of $5+tax. Needs a new?used tire of the CORRECT size. Dealer placed a 15-65 - 215 on the van, should have been a 70 instead! Outside is down to wire showing, in two months on the road? Pulled to that side the entire time. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Bad attitude day today, i'd put Sandra to shame..

Jack up the van, with a bottle jack on that side. Tire was just coming off the ground, when the jack started to "rotate" towards the back. Almost fell off the jack! Got some help, righted the ship, and put that #$#@## Donut tire on.

Short afterwork nap today. about 4 hours worth. Can you say SHORT FUSE? And, i get the pleasure of going to work tonight, for 12 hours….....Grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Update on the Moore tornado: In case the news didn't reach you all, they have revised the death toll from over 90 to 24. Still devastating but better than "over 90".


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy braze it back together. Or send it to me and I will.


----------



## superdav721

Better news Andy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You can braze cast iron?

I'm clueless about that stuff. I have a welder (a wire welder and a big stick welder) but I have no idea how to effectively use them. And I know they are no good for cast iron.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You gotta see this. A good story to come out of the tornado. Just watch the video.


----------



## superdav721

Yes stumpy I sure can. I use a 45 % silver braze. No welders you use oxi acetylene and a good braze.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
I just hope there are more similar stories….
Caught on video or not…
Whether dog, cat, child or adult!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Ooooooh,

Stumpy reads the New Yorker….


----------



## Airspeed

I just got done rebuilding my dust collection plumbing, when I installed the system I had a bunch of 3" solid leach left over from a little house I built on my property so I used that. The 3" wasn't but I decided to upgrade to 4" today. I also made new blast gates that included a switch to turn on and off my DC, I simply drilled a hole through the side and into the slot the blade slides in, I sanded a slight angle in the side of the gate blade so when it's closed it depresses the normaly closed push button momentary switch the circuit, shutting off the DC. I have a Jet remote DC controller and traced the circuit until I found the relay leg, I tapped into that circuit and used some spiraling cable into another little box I attached to the side of the Jet unit. This little box holds a switch to shut off the gate switch circuit and also a couple bus bars to add more gates later. I went ahead and ran some 26 gage speaker wire to each gate and a couple future machine areas (ones for the new 6" jointer I bought real cheap!) It works great, now all I have to do is open the gate at whatever machine I'm using and the DC turns on. I can still use the remote and timer built into the Jet controller. Cost me $13 for everything.


----------



## Airspeed

Hey stump, I used my MIG to weld the base back on a cast iron vise, this was ten years ago and I beat the crap out of that vice all the time!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool "High Tech" blast gates there, AirWrench!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Nice setup there with the blast gates…. That was clever


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day today.

I got a chuckle out of Bandit's comment.

Question for you gents - Where does one buy a rub collar for a router bit? And is it called something else? There's nothing called that on the HD website, which is where I have to shop if I'm buying in town.
I have a template set up for routering for the recessed pulls I"m installing, but Ed Pirnik talks about using a rub collar. I know its to offset the bit slightly.
I'm using my Bosch Colt. Any suggestions???


----------



## gfadvm

William, Sorry to be so late commenting on your wonderful crib build but last night was not a good time for Okies.

That crib is absolutely fantastic. I'm convinced you can do anything! From turning fancy pens, build your own bandsaws, marble machines, and now this heirloom crib. You are the MAN!


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/47592/how-to-mortise-brass-ring-pulls


----------



## Kreegan

My new planer was on my porch when I got home today. Gonna go put it together as soon as my boy goes to bed.


----------



## ssnvet

Track meet, followed by school concert, then Subway….

Daughter #2 has pneumonia :^(

Hoping she doesn't pass it on to the rest of us.

I'm too pooped for the shop tonight


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I got my template routing kit from Woodcraft. Most are made to fit Porter Cable base plates so you may have to get a "universal" base plate for your Bosch (also available from Woodcraft (not sure if you have Woodcrafts in the frozen North). I think Grizzly also sells these kits.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Andy, no worries. I understand ya'll have been having hell on earth. I am sorry I don't comment on that sort of thing all the time. This one in particular leaves me speechless because I've lived through a tornado hitting a house I was in and know the devestation and fear it can leave in it's wake. I pray for all of you.

Evening all.

Project is now posted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy, I was just looking at a kit on Amazon for the Bosch. Looks like I'll ahve to go that route. We don't have Woodcraft here.

Been thinking about the folks in your end of the world, particularly as I watched my kids get on the bus this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Duplicate post


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I just looked at what you're trying to do. 
I don't know what a rub collar is. Never used one. I'd make the template and use a bottom bearing pattern bit. 
That link is only to show what I'm talking about. They come in different sizes, even a 1/8" like the article you linked to calls for. The freud brand is available at Home Depot if you've got one there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rub collars are called lots of different things. Bushings, template guides, etc. You can get them all over the place, even the big box stores.

I like the Milescraft turn-lock ones. They come with a new router base and they twist on and off to lock. You can also do other stuff with the base, like easily attach the router to jigs, etc.

Of course the plate might be too big for a Bosch Colt router.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks William, I'll hit HD tomorrow.

Too tired to complain about anything tonight, even typing is a challenge. 
Grateful to have my two babies sound asleep in their beds, and a hubby who every now and again knows exactly what to say.

Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just saw your post, thanks Stumpy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William and Dave bad storm blowing thur here ,heading your way high winds ,and lighting


----------



## Kreegan

I saw that Milescraft set at Menards last weekend. I need a set of router bushings. I was going to use the link from Stumpy's site and order the one from Rockler, but it's back ordered right now.


----------



## Kreegan

Unpacked the planer. Everything looks great. The infeed and outfeed tables are ever so slightly off, so I need to adjust those, but I'll do that tomorrow. Time for bed now. Night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
Did ya run any boards through your new planer. Hey, did ja, did ja….


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, you can get guide bearing bits with the bearing on top (between the shank and the cutting edge) that do the same thing as a bushing that mounts into your router base.

Porter Cable threaded guide bushings (or knock offs made in the same pattern) are the most readily available and easiest to come by. Most other brands make their bases to either accept PC guide bearings or make an adaptor that will accommodate them.

I have the full size Bosch 1617 and Bosch makes both an adaptor for PC guide bushings that snaps into their base and also makes their own set of snap in guide bushings.

I don't know whether or not you can use guide bushings with a trim router like the Colt or not however.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://www.ptreeusa.com/memday_2013.htm#


----------



## DIYaholic

This guy is physically & metally exhausted….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

William has got a boat I am headed over there.
I liked it better when Marty didn't work so much.


----------



## JL7

Evening all…....

Kind of a tough day here with my sister….....Rex, hope your day went better…...

Andy - I'm thankful again you weren't in the path yesterday…..tough to watch the news these days..

Congrats again William for the cool build and a quick trip to the top 3…...very nice…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, I have a confession.
Unless it gets bad enough to blow the house away,
I like bad weather.
I slept like a baby last night.
Woke up to flashing clocks all over the house.
The power went out sometimes last night.

Matt, I am not sure what the instructions recommend,
But I have used bearing equiped bits in my Ridgid trim router on multiple occasions with no issues.
I also don't know about the Colt, but the Ridgid trim router is one horsepower,
So it has plenty of power.

Dave, I bet Marty liked it better when Marty didn't work so much as well.

Thanks Jeff.

I'm off folks.
Gotta carry a couple of boys to pick up report cards.
They are through with school till the fall.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Raining here today, but nothing like the weather some of you are experiencing.

Off to the dr. this morning for her to nod and take notes.

Have a good day.

Jeff - hope today is a better day for your sister.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers.


----------



## superdav721

coffee


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys go give a comment and or participate.
http://lumberjocks.com/bigchopperoo/blog/36137#comment-1572587


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow Misfits, and Randy.
Lots of bad weather around here for the last fews days, tornado warnings, intense storms, hail, wind and torrent rain showers, but luckily no touchdowns near us.
Medical day #2 yesterday, I leaned very heavily on the Doc's for answers about the mystery of my non schedule or info about radiology stuff. Too long and complicated to comment about here, but it did light a fire under their A$$ and force them all to communicate.
Got home late afternoon and attended my granddaughters little band concert at the high school, which was really nice, she did good.
I'm off to an appointment today with the Oncology Radiology outfit today for a conference, no treatment. Hope to be back this afternoon and be able to do something shop related.

Jeff, I hope your sister is doing better today.

All you guys have a great Day.


----------



## Kreegan

Sorry to hear about your sister, Jeff. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Kreegan

Tonight I hope to thickness all the stock for that platform with my new planer. Not sure if I'll have time though. Need to clean the house. Lady is coming over tomorrow to assess my son's development at his daycares request. Childhood is such a brutal asswhipping these days.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff we are thinking and praying for her


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin well late mornin,


----------



## Kreegan

Finally shipped the Asswhupper 6000 to my friend. Took forever to find a shipping tube that would fit it. Finally found one that was 4" diameter and 48" long. Hopefully it doesn't get dinged in shipping. If it did, I'd be very disappointed in hickory and hard maple.


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap is done. Does that mean it is "Morning, Captain"?

Mountain Dew wake-ups. Stand-up Comedy at the porcelan throne. Water level went up 1"

Finished the staining ( NOT PAINT!) of the little Pine Kitchen Hutch. Using a Minwax "Ebony" to get a weathered black look to it.

Don't even feel like using that reel mower, even with the grass at ankle height, or taller.

Tree near back porch has maple like leaves, and has white/yellow flowers blooming right now. Tulip Poplar????

Rest o'the day to yerself, Stumpiness…


----------



## ssnvet

I may be all wet, but this is what I thought Sandra was talking about…
this is a set of threaded PC template guides that screw into a threaded PC router base.








Which allows you to put the template on top of the work piece and make a routed path that does not cut all the way through.

I'm sure a trim router has the power, but not sure that the base accepts or has adaptor for template bits.

This is the Bosch set, that snaps into the base of their full size router (not threaded like the PC)










and this is the Bosch adaptor, that allows the threaded PC guides to be used with the Bosch base..


----------



## bandit571

Two items today:

one; got the first coat of Ebony Stain on a Pine hutch









Chair sitting behind it is a trash pile find, just needs a seat cushion.

two: This is in the back yard, between my house and the neighbors









This is a full sized shade tree! With FLOWERS? Is it some sort of "Tulip Poplar"?









Strange trees around these parts…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks…..my sister is doing some better today….like Roger, she is right in the midst of a fight….things went all haywire yesterday when she ran out of one the steroids she takes to offset the chemo…..it was all hands on deck with her husband, my BIL, out of town. I'm still kinda PO'd about that. She can't be left alone. Spent most of day at the cancer center again today. Anyways, thanks again. Her middle daughter is graduating from HS next week and this is really important event for her, and the added stress is mounting.

Roger - glad to hear you got your thoughts across to the doc….it is a chaotic process when things go right, and a total mess when the communication breaks down…...lots of that going on here the past 2 days.

Have fun with the new toy Rich, I've got some Maple you can plane….

Still raining on and off so the grass is just about to overtake the house…....where's Randy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I think you are correct.
I have a set of those too but never thought about them being rub collars.
And I also see your point now, so I went and checked.
No, those will not work on my trim router.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad to hear things are a little better for your sister!
I mowed & weedwacked in the rain today…
Luckily the thunder, lightening & wet deluge waited until the workday was done…..
I don't want to hear your excuses, get out there & mow your lawn!!! ;^)

Rex,
Perhaps the medical commuity needs a "minor" in "communication" to go along with their "doctor"-ate!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt,
Those are exactly what I had in mind, but I wasn't sure if they would work on the Bosch Colt.
So I"m happy to report that I went to HD today and found a Freud bit that got the job done.
I got all 6 mortises for the drawer pulls done. Hopefully I'll get them completely finished tomorrow.

Frustrating day here medically but knowing what others are going through always puts mine into perspective.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For Dave,
I just posted a new shop tour update.
you had asked for shop photos. You're welcome to use any of the photos from that blog if you'd like.
Hell, you know you're always welcome to use anything I post anywhere.

Sandra, glad you got that job done. 
Did you get the Freud bit with the bearing on it?
By the way, I finally got around to trying those abrasive sheets we talked about.
You can read about that in another blog I posted tonight here.


----------



## ssnvet

Hard rain tonight…

Got the first glue up done on the outfeed/downdraft table

Watching a spy movie called The Company…. pretty interesting


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, 
Got the first part of the dentil molding cut. Didn't need to use the IBox. In fact, it wouldn't have worked because of the way all the pieces have to go together.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a gunna examine the back side of me eye lids.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

We lost our Internet and telephone system yesterday late afternoon through the night, so I was not able to post an update ….sorry.

First of all, Jeff I am glad your sister had a better day and got the Prednisone she needed. I have to take it together with Gabapentin at the same time for the nerve damage.

Yesterday my appointment took place and another round of mysteries an non action was solved, after my Mr. Nice guy image took a back seat. Apparently the 2 hospitals are not completely integrated yet, so one hand does no know what the other hand is doing. First off, I am sick and tired of keeping on filling out the same old questionnaires and forms every time I go in for treatments, especially new department. I complained that ALL this info is on file in the system, all they have to do is read it on their screen. So when I bitched about it yesterday, I was told they like to have a paper copy for their files, so I repeated, it is ALL current on the database, and I'm sorry I not filling it all out again, because I am NOT your copy typist, do it yourselves.
So an long meeting took place regarding my intended radiotherapy sessions, which I found out could not be given while I was having chemotherapy which was news to me. So some "window" has to be created so the 2 procedures don't bump into each other, and they are working out how to proceed. In the afternoon they gave me an immediate appointment for yet another CT scan, which I had to go to a different part of town to have. That's all that went on.

I am hoping so much to get any shop time in today, I'll just have to take it chore by chore and see what's left.

I really hope everyone has a great day and stays out of trouble, especially Bandit who seems to be a magnet for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Sorry to hear about the paper trail nightmare at the doc's office Rex.
I know it all too well.
I used to say that the doctor's offices all were run by people with their heads up their


Code:


$$es.<br />I've come to the conclusion though that it's worse than that.<br />It's run by people who have their heads up each other's

$$es.

The questionaires I have proven are a load of crap.
I used to fill out one every time I went.
I started putting crazy crap just to see if they were being read.
As I figured, they were not.
I'm sure I would have gotten some funny questions back about my three heads and two left feet if anyone had actually been reading them.
So Rex, I basically done as you have and refused to continue filling out the same damn paperwork over and over.
It doesn't set too well with them though does it?

I'm sure you've ran into the other problem I've had too.
I walk into a doctor or nurses office.
They sit there with a three or four inch thick file on me in their hand and ask,
"I see you have back pain. What exactly is the issue?" 
They don't like it when tell them to read two pages into the damn file in their hand or look at one of those MRI reports hanging out and find out.

Sorry Rex. 
I'm in pain this morning.
I've got to go back to the doctor next week.
I know I'll deal with the paperwork nightmare and the ignorance rampant circle jerk as usual. 
Ok, that's the end of my rant,
For now.

And don't even get me started on my insurance debacle lately.
And I KNOW Rex knows about that race of stupidity they call health care insurance these days.

How are ya'll doing today?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi William, Looked at your shop this morning, what a great area to have fun in.
Yep the medial paperwork is stupid, I also used to put down stupid answers, and yep, nobody ever commented.
Anyway, from now on I point blank refuse to fill in the same old crap anymore, they can read the database on their screens and find out more than I may have forgot.
I just had my chemo on Tuesday, so I'm going through the initial body shock phase where a lot of internal fist fights are going on, it's always a problem for the first week after chemo.

Sorry to hear your pain level is up there today, I bet the weather right now does not help with all the moisture around. Whenever I get to the shop I have to rotate between standing and the wheelchair, and even I suffer from high moisture days. We just have to do what we can, when we can and keep as busy as we can, when we can.
That last project of your's was a "corker", above and beyond, excellent, and an additional place to store your marbles no doubt? 
Hope you get to feeling better, your shop needs a bull rider and some line dancing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The weather is pretty here for a change Rex.
I think I overdone it on the cradle project.
I do that sometimes.
I get wrapped up in a project and push myself past the limit of where I need to stop and take a break.
Then I never realize that I've done so until it's over and I stop.
Then the pain and soreness kick in.
As you know though, I've been here before.

You jest about the bull rider and line dancing, but I already have loud music piped through the speaker in the rafters. I've considered finding or building a pool table for the shop. I used to love shooting pool once upon a time. I'd lean more towards a snooker table that a regular one. Everytime this idea comes up though, I consider how much work I'd get done with the pool table and the endless stream of people who would all of a sudden want to be best friends with me and my pool table.
Nah, I think I'll keep it as a wood shop.


----------



## ssnvet

physical inventory day….. time to count the boxes

The warehouses never see the light of day and are always cold.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes William, I also like to have music in the shop. That being said, my music tastes are very wide, from classical to way out stuff, and of course a LOT of Older R&R, it all depends on the mood I'm in.
Currently I have one of those compact audio systems that has a small box with tape, CD and tuner built in, with a couple of "Shelf" speakers …....BUT I have an old component "Stack" at the house which Sandra wants out…....SO, I really want to get that into the shop, it's got tons of power, 2 sets of very powerful speaker systems (2 of the them have 12" speakers plus tweeter), the other set has the mid tones covered.
It will certainly make the shop Rock, and I can't wait to get the Who and Stones performing as per live and shaking the whole shop. It'll be great too for listening to some classics and winding up the volume so that you think you are in a concert hall…......yep, gotta do that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

BTW William, when I played in the R&R band, Fender Jazz Bass, my speaker stack consisted of;
1 - 18" foundation cab.
2- 2×15" bass reflex cabs
2 -4×12" cabs
That's 13 shake the building speakers, fed by a Marshall or Hi-Watt (like the Who had) amps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know the specifics of the speakers like some people Rex, but in the rafters of my shop are four speakers, each consisting of one 12" bass, one 6" mid, and one 2.5" tweeter. One more speaker has all that and extra 12" bass. The last speaker at the far end has two 15" bass speakers. That last one has more, but the two bass speakers are all that works in that box. All that is fed with a 400watt stack type stereo system with CD player. It has dual channels on it. One channel has left and right feeding two speakers each in line. The other channel has one speaker per channel. 
As for music tastes, I like it all as well. I was once told by a friend (my favorite description so far) that I was the only guy he knew who listened to Hank Sr. and Johnny Cash in the morning, Creedance at noon and then AC/DC in the evening. I like variety. If it's good music, I will listen. 
The only two types of music I don't like is opera and rap. In recent years, I've realized I have to explain even further though. For rap, there is some older stuff that isn't too bad. Nowadays, the music I don't like there has taken on the term gangter rap. Rapping is alright, but I want a message besides killing, selling drugs, and slapping a "hoe". For the opera, my ears can't handle opera, but I do love a good classical piece. I never realized I liked classical music until my daughter was in band in high school. I became interested in it and started seeking it out more.
Speaking of my daughter's band, I was also introduced to other music through it. I never really listened to jazz until the high school band jazz club put on a special performance one night. Ever since that night, I have really developed a liking to Jazz.

All that bring said though, it is easy for me to pick a favorite singer.
He was a story teller. He was considered country but inspired many, including hard rock singers. He had a first name, but so many simply called him Cash.


----------



## ssnvet

You'd be proud of me Rex….. I followed your many warnings and went to see the butt Dr. yesterday :^o


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh no. I don't want to think about that.
Nowadays I cringe every time the subject comes up.
Proctologist.
Such an unassuming name for a guy who is going to stick something up your butt.

Dave.
*YOGURT!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, there are just a few opera pieces I like, while my classical tastes are a lot more. I am not a great C&W fan and prefer stuff by George Strait, Waylon and Willie, some of the newer talent is overrated, but most of Johnny Cash's stuff is ok with me. I absolutely hate rap, it NOT music at all and I don't listen to crap like that.
My wife is well into America's got talent, and most of it makes me cringe because most of these so called singers just waver around above an below the note they are really trying to get, that annoys me, you can either hit the note or not, but don't just search for it. Recently some contestants picked some Shirley Bassey iconic songs to impress everyone, but none of them could hit the right notes without wavering searching around and about where the note actually was. Oh, the judges went ape S*** crazy about how great they were and for choosing such an iconic song?


> ?


 crap.Wavering around until you manage to find the right note seems to be a prevalent way of "singing" nowadays and reminds me of "sing songs" I used to hear by drunks in pubs and bars.


----------



## bandit571

Must sing like Dio?

"Man from the Silver Mountain"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I agree that today's music is mostly crap, especially in the C&W section. The only exception in recent years, in my opinion, is the Zac Brown Band. 
I only turn on radio these days when there's bad weather in the area, to get weather reports. My music is all my stored music from various time periods. I now have all my music transfered to CDs. However, I still have all my records (33, 45, and 78s), 8-tracks, and cassette tapes. 
I can't stand the singing shows out there. Even further, the "stars" that have came out of them have not impressed me either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For William


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good going Vet, the thing to do. Remember the PSA count in blood work is the best indicator. You need to get that done as it will provide you with a benchmark that walking fingers can't give you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

here's one for you Bandit.

This Irish guy was walking down Guinness Street and suddenly felt what appeared to be the muzzle of a gun in his back. A voice from behind him whispered "Protestant or Catholic?" . After a moment the guy answered "Oh I'm just a lonely old Jew visiting Ireland" There was laughter from behind him and the voice said; "I must be the luckiest Arab in the whole of Ireland"


----------



## bandit571

A Photon checked into a hotel. Clerk asked if it needed help with any bags?

"Nope, I'm traveling Light…"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Two flies resting on a door. Which one went mad?
.....the one that flew off the handle …of course.


----------



## bandit571

A line from "Sharpe's Regiment" on the tube one time

Col. Durwwod was speaking about an Irish soldier he was about to use as "Swording Exercise"

" He will run, he will not stand, for he is an Irishman"

"Irishman" turned out to be Sargeant Major of the 1st bn. Harper. He showed back up with Major Sharpe to close down Gurwood's little place. One of the "Training sargeants" was surprised indeed. Was even told to shout out

"God save Ireland!" as loud as he could.

Show was quite entertaining, look it up on Youtube..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, I used to watch the Sharpe's Rifles programs that were on TV. Pretty good stuff. I have also managed to get a few through Netflix and watched them again.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Talking about electronics Bandit:*

The Sex life of an Electron

by Eddie Currents

One night when his charge was pretty high, Micro-Farad decided to seek
out a cute little coil to help him discharge.

He picked up Milli-Amp and took her for a ride in his Megacycle. They
rode across the Wheatstone Bridge and stopped by a Magnetic field with
flowing currents and frolicked in the sine waves.

Micro-Farad, attracted by Millie-Amp's characterisic curves soon had
her fully charged and proceeded to excite her resistance to a
minimum. He gently laid her at ground potential, raised her frequency
and lowered her reluctance.

With a quick arc, he pulled out his high voltage probe and inserted it
in her socket, connecting them in parallel. He slowly began short
circuiting her resistance shunt while quickly raising her thermal
conductance level to mil-spec. Fully excited, Milli- Amp mumbled
"MHO…MHO…MHO"

With his tube operating well into class C, and her field vibrating
with his current flow, a corona formed which instantly caused her
shunt to overheat just at the point when Micro-Farad rapidly
discharged and drained off every electron into her grid.

They fluxed all night trying various connectors and sockets untill his
magnet had a soft core and lost all of its field strength.

Afterwards, Milli-Amp tried self-induction and damaged her solenoids
and with his battery fully discharged, Micro-Farad was unable to
excite his field. Not ready to be quiescent, they spent the rest of
the evening reversing polarity and blowing each others fuses.

Oh Watt a night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning or should say afternoon , just a pretty song and good pic of Louisiana, and yall have a blessed day ,jeff your sis is in my prayers brother


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## ssnvet

there's a lot of boxes in dem dare warehouses….

I'm sure glad we only have to do this once a year.

Got my DC hookups and 'Y's via. UPS from Grizzly. Ordered on Monday, shipped on Tuesday, arrived NH on Thur. What's not to like about that?

The last time I ordered from Amazon, all items were listed in stock, but it took them 4 days just to kick it out the door.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with a few scraps of pine









Now I have a "Letterbox" for the mail to go to…...


----------



## ssnvet

silly Bandit, if you put an "in box" on your desk, people will surely come by and put work in it :^)

I'm quite sure that neither Wally or Dilbert would approve.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I should paint an "O.U.T." on the end? And an "I.N." on the other end? Depending on my mood, would decide on which end they see….


----------



## ssnvet

or maybe a trap door that deposits unwanted items into the circular file :^)


----------



## bandit571

Shredder?


----------



## superdav721

Two fly's on a door. One goes crazy. What happened?


----------



## bandit571

Might have gone off the handle at the airport's "Screening Room"?


----------



## superdav721

Flew off the handle. Bandit got it.


----------



## ssnvet

Can you say "vodka martini" ?

:^)

I'm learning to like olives…


----------



## ssnvet

No power tools for me tonight :^o


----------



## JL7

Hey all….

Love all the music talk…good stuff…..thanks for the videos Rex, Eddie and Rich….and thanks Eddie….appreciated….it was another unusual day…

I might just fly off the handle myself…....good one Dave….

Randy….leave your 31 at home, I broke out the 190 today and I have flat grass….....thanks anyways….

Rex - good to hear your humor and musical wisdom. The Hi-Watt stuff from the Who hits home with me…...that's really cool man.


----------



## superdav721

I am in the mood for southern fried rock.
These first boys are not southern but it has that taste.




I meet these guys at a bar in Jackson. Partied with them and got this album autographed by the band members.




Thats my 2 cents worth today.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm catching a cold…. Probably from my daughter, who is recovering from pneumonia. :^(

Time to drug up and go to bed.


----------



## JL7

Hope you are feeling better there Matt…..and you too Sandra…..

Good tunes Dave…..love them…...

I'm relaxing tonight hopefully…..and let the music play…..

Anybody seen Marty?


----------



## JL7




----------



## ssnvet

That B of B combat footage is wicked intense

I bet those guys sure would have appreciated "three steps out the door" 
:^)


----------



## JL7




----------



## boxcarmarty

Speed readin'


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by greeting…..
As I go get caught up!!!


----------



## JL7

Boom there it is…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I dig the Mule!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm attending the Mike Keeling school of working my @$$ off…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - Warren Haynes is the busiest man in southern rock, or so he says…..I've seen him 3 times so far….never disappoints.

Good to see ya Marty…....you got to make some money for your AA problem…..right? Are ya working now?


----------



## JL7

This is a long one…..but should be good…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy gents,

William, good to know about those abrasive sheets.

Eddie - that song made my day, I'd never heard Amazing Grace in French.

Gene, apparently there is a bylaw written on duct tape somewhere that states 'if you don't post pictures, it didn't happen.' Looking forward to seeing the dentil trim.

Rex - I had a lousy few days after finding out that my family dr. did NOT yet send out an important referral she was supposed to send 5 weeks ago. Health care here is free, but sometimes it's obvious why it's free. The drs now have a pretty good idea what's wrong with me, but I won't be diagnosed or treated until I see the specialist. And I don't even get on the waiting list until my dr submits the paperwork. So her inaction will probably result in an extra 2-3 months before I can be treated. Very very very very frustrating.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only worked 13 hours today, will be ready for bed as soon as I finish my drink…..


----------



## superdav721

Vet those are some good shows.
My dad would not have been able to watch them. He was there and even the movies that didn't show death still got to him.
The first time I saw him cry was watching Tora Tora Tora.


----------



## superdav721

Was that Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

Only worked 10 hours today (2 hours out in the rain!), will be ready for bed as soon as I finish my 12-pack!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for music, I like anything I can sing to. I saw Colm Wilkinson onstage in London years ago, and he was amazing. I love the story of Les Miserables. I saw the movie, which wasn't necessarily bad, but some of the songs were totally butchered.

Here's Wilkinson singing one of my favourites, good vs. evil, duty and honour. Just a great song.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I guess it's not really a song - more like Broadway rap.

And whoever it was who made the comment about gangstah rap had me laughing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think I cleared the room…..

Anybody?


----------



## Momcanfixit

So these two peanuts were walking down the street…..

One was assaulted!


----------



## superdav721

Was that Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Go ahead and build that pool table. I love shooting pool (8 or 9 Ball)! So as not to distract you too much…
I'll let you keep it at my place!!!

Rex,
Glad you are able to keep your humor….
Stupidity (medical nincompoops) is so irritating!!!

Sandra,
Glad you are able to keep your humor….
Stupidity (medical incompetence) is so irritating!!!

Everyone else,
Yadda yadda yadda….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes I do believe there has been a Randy sighting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
How did you clear the room???
That info could be handy to know, for future use!!!

Dave,
Yes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Whup…..
There it is!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great morning in the shop today. Workbench is done but for the bench top.
I'll have to make arrangements to go get the maple in the next few days.

I have the stunned question for the evening. How exactly are board feet calculated. (speak…. slowly….)
For example, if I had a 5 ft length of maple, 2" thick and 5" wide, how many board feet would that be.

I've looked it up before, but my eyes glazed over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, there are many ways to clear a room. 
The slightest mention of hemorrhoids would probably do it.

My favourite way to clear a room at home is to announce that I'm doing housework and anybody who bugs me or gets in my way will have to help. Works every time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

4.17 bd ft…..

goodnight…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, A board foot is 12" long x 12" wide x 1" thick. (think 1 foot of 1×12). Your maple example is somewhat less than 5 BF.


----------



## JL7

And they ALWAYS round up, so 5bf is the correct answer…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Calculating board feet requires the use of math….
My brain is not fully functional at the moment! SORRY!!!

So you're saying, that the mere mention of Marty….
will clear the room???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm confused! I thought a "round up" had to do with cattle!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. I'm decent at math, but bf have never really 'clicked' yet.

I'm headed out in the next few days to pick up some maple at 1.50 bf. As thrilled as I am with the price, I want to make sure the calculations are done right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy,

Everyone knows that roundup is for killing weeds.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back in the day, I killed weed by burning it. At least I thunk I didz….


----------



## JL7

Excellent Sandra….....going out Maple shopping…..one of my favorite things…..have fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Be sure to smell that maple! If it smells like dirty gym socks, pass on it!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Randy.
I'm not good enough a wood worker to build a pool table.
That's my story and I'm sitcking to it.


----------



## JL7

Still listening to southern rock here….


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Both you & I (and everyone else) knows that AIN'T the truth!!!

Jeff,
Still swigging cold ones here…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy crud…. I just had a look at the installation instructions for my front vise. That's a whole lotta diagrams.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

aint real good at figuring board ft but do know if you get a 5 ft board of maple down here at any whit its a bit on the pricey side


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Board feet is measured, one inch thick (usually 3/4 these days the way a lot of people figure it) and 12×12". You may be good at math, but take a calculator anyway.
Take an inch at a time for figuring, length times width, then divide by 12 squared (144).
I think that's right. My test run on the calculator came out right anyway. 
Someone who knows more than me PLEASE chime in here before I make myself look like an idiot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

grate tunes ,going on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good video Marty lot of old wood and iron still around 100 yrs 0ld 
those double will kick your a2% ,gotta make hay while its day but gota to take a break when you can thou


----------



## Momcanfixit

length x width x thickness all divided by 144. Does that sound right?


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…..throw us another tune…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes it does.
I knew I was forgetting something.
Don't forget though to do your math with all the measurements in inches. If you do it with feet you'd have to do decimals for anything that was not a round number. That would make it even more confusing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go search CL.
For the next great deal…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one some ole english guys singing and picking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well that song cleared the house


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William got the shop looking good ,seems like you got some floor space opened up a little


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…....for sure…Mumford and Sons…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

every bodys gone i will talk to myself i do it all the time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

is talking to your self like double posting


----------



## JL7

Shouldn't have posted that one….but did it anyways….


----------



## DIYaholic

Is a 12" Walker Turner Radial Arm Saw a good deal…..
for $50.00???

If only I had the space….


----------



## JL7

Buy it….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got one they are huge i keep at my brothers house ,he has a barn and it sit in there he putting cypress planks up it a handy thing for wide cut


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that was a great song , one of there best guy told me that song was sung by a bunch of Jesus freaks told him i dont know what that is but Jesus is OK with me


----------



## JL7

Nice….a 12" Turner Walker at the bros…....


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now thats a great song


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## JL7

Eddie…...one of the best the best concerts I ever saw was "Neil Young and the International Harvesters" at the Minnesota State Fairgrounds bandstand…....at the state fair….


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

That ZZ(ZZZzzzzz~~~~~) Top cover is definetly an image I can end my day on….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

itll make a man with a glass eye cry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

rich i love em fist time to hear them they are bad


----------



## Kreegan

I got to use my new planer for the first time tonight. I think I'm in love… :-D


----------



## Kreegan




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich it ok to love your planer Randys in love with his band saw , i dont love any of my tools but i do love my bench


----------



## JL7

Keep em going Eddie…...nice…

Rich…have fun with the new toy….

Johnny….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lov



e this songg


----------



## JL7

Eddie - try the link again…didn't work…


----------



## JL7

Bromberg…...


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Works now Eddie….nice, Sun Records and Elvis…......


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nirvina ,they were great ,


----------



## JL7




----------



## Kreegan

My all time favorite hymn:


----------



## JL7

Good one Rich…..........Eddie…...your turn….


----------



## JL7

It"s late….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits,.....and Randy.

Whoa, after I posted yesterday morning I got hit by a huge after chemo series of "wipeouts", all at the same time, and basically I am just starting to come out of it …..... sorry about not being around to join in the fun.

Sandra, yes it's fun dealing with medical people, sometimes you feel the urge to initiate a swift kick up the derriere.

Here's a little classical piece that is almost a kind of English anthem. It always amuses me that this piece of national English music is used very heavily in the US. If you don't know where, then listen along to this classical piece.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and while we are sharing broad musical tastes of stuff we listen to, how about a little Verdi?
It's not one of those boring opera songs:

William might even like this one


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Rex!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great music to start the day with, or if I were to use the Queen's English, I would say "Great music with which to start the day." Wouldn't want to have my participle dangling out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chuckle for the morning. The kids love this one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Sandra, yes some types of music gets you going for the day. I don't listen to classical and opera very much, and a lot of it it not for me, but some pieces seem to inspire me.

Hope you have a good day today, looks like the bench is almost there, a great achievement, something to brag about.
BTW, you have to be careful about quoting the Queen's English as people get the wrong impression. Read Queen as Head of State and it really means the official language of the State (country), not a person.


----------



## Gene01

GOOD morning everybody!
Yesterday was very productive. I was able to get 3/4 of the gun cabinet trim milled and installed. One more piece to cobble up (don't have the correct router bits…gotta improvise) and I can start on the drawers and the long gun rack and other interior pieces. Got an estimate for the 3/16" Lexan for the doors. $300 smackeroos! With all the hardware, solid wood, plywood, felt and other misc., this thing is going to cost well over $700. Since it's a gift for our son, no expense records were kept. 
I "needed"  several new small tools and an HVLP set up to complete the project. And since it's for family, not too many objections were endured. (She doesn't know about the HVLP set up yet, though)
Around 6 PM, last night, FEDEX delivered 5 packages of a new to me Shopsmith. It will stay in the boxes until the gun cabinet is done. Added incentive….as if the gun cabinet recipient's return from Okinawa in July wasn't enough. 
Time for breakfast. 
Later.


----------



## DamnYankee

Lastest project

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84743


----------



## ssnvet

Boy, you guys have been busy since I tuned in early last night….. sorry I can't keep up with the music videos, but they sure look like good ones….

I limped into work today feeling like freight train ran me over. Unfortunately, we don't have sick time, and if you don't work the day b4 a holiday, you don't get paid for the holiday. So I'm sitting around in a daze.

Sandra,

Easiest way to calculate BF…. take L,W & H measurements in inches…. # BF = (L x W x H)/144 
BUT…. for S4S, you pay for what goes into the planer, not what comes out of it. So for a 2×4 nom, you use W=4 & H=2, even though the stick measures 3.5" x 1.5" So a 6' 2×4 stud = (2×4x72)/144=4 BF

Every Dr. I've talked to about gub'ment health care has told me that it will lead to long wait times and shortages. I think it works in Canada, because your national population is about that of CA, and even then, there are places in CN that send their patients to the US, because the resources in CN aren't adequate. I think the US is in for a bit of a rude awakening next year! My employer is very concerned that the predicted 100% increase in health insurance premiums will wind up being for real, and the company will have to stop offering the benefit.

Dave,

I know what you're talking about with WWII vets not liking to watch war movies. I have a 90 year old retired mason friend, named Pete, who built my chimney 15 years ago (and chided me because I couldn't feed him bricks up on the roof ridge fast enough) who was at Anzio. My (then fiancé) and I went to see Saving Pvt. Ryan and I told Pete the it was very realistic and that he might want to see it. He looked at me with a sober expression and asked "why would I want to do that?" Lump in my throat just to remember it today. The only accounts of his war experiences that he would ever share were about making a small fortune playing poker, which gave him a nest egg when he came home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the warning Rex!....

I was in contact with the maple guy this morning, looks like I'll be going to get it on Monday or Tuesday. If hubby can't go, I'll bring one of my friends. I've met this seller before, but going to someones garage by myself is not very wise, no matter how big my imaginary cahones are.

Just taking a break between household chores. I'm imposing a 'no shop time' rule for the next few days until I get caught up on a few household things.

And since hubby and I are celebrating our 16th anniversary today (together total of 21 years), I'll have to get all gussied up for this evening. No glue covered jeans or sawdust encrusted socks.

My father in law was a WWII vet. He went overseas, but in a support capacity. He never talked about it except for the food. Until the day he died, he would not eat scrambled eggs because of the slop he ate during his service.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back to the dreaded laundry. In honour of our anniversary, I may even iron some of my husband's shirts.
We each equally hate ironing, so it's a big treat when one of us does it for the other. Yes, I know - very exciting!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra,

For some strange reason, my oldest daughter thinks that ironing is great fun… but she's always too busy with her school work to do it.

I have another friend who was raised in an orphanage, and his stomach turns if he smells potatoes boiling. And I didn't even know boiling potatoes had a smell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, I think you just confessed to not spending much time over the stove…. just sayin'


----------



## ssnvet

Hey, I can nuke a Hungry Man TV dinner with the best of them….. but where I really shine is over the grill :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I'm quite familiar with the 'husband at the grill' phenomenon

Here's how it goes at our house
I marinate the steak, or buy the chicken, whichever
Peel, boil and mash the potatoes
Prepare whichever side dishes - peel carrots, do green beans or a salad
I'll sometimes make dessert and/or rolls if we have company
While at the grill, my darling husband will need a clean platter for the meat which means I'll wash the platter that the raw meat was on.

He'll consume two beer, flip the meat a few times, and he'll be complimented on the nice supper he made!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm officially avoiding the laundry…...

For the record, my hubby is pretty good in the kitchen. Not great, but pretty good. He never learned to cook growing up and since I enjoy cooking most of the time, it's all good. Over the past few years, he's taken more of an interest and has started trying things other than meat and potatoes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

ENOUGH PROCRASTINATING….


----------



## superdav721

Vet I only got general stories from my father from the war. With time I learned he was on a small destroyer and they were hit in the boiler room. I believe he saw men cooked alive.
The things he saw I can only imagine.


----------



## Gene01

My step-dad (my dad from age 3) saw service as a Sea Bee in the pacific theater. He joined the Navy a couple days after Pearl Harbor was bombed. I think he was in on most of the island invasions up to Okinawa. He didn't talk about it much at all. But, he had a sort of "Year Book" pictorially documenting his outfit's time. Some fairly horrific pictures.

He and I went to an air museum in Tucson shortly before he died. One of the docents there had been a Marine and was in the Iwo Jima dust up, also. They got to talking and it turns out that they both took shelter at the same time beside a grounded and disabled LST. Neither had known about the other until that day at the museum. I can imagine that formal introductions weren't made that day.

He said that they had to consume so much lemony foods that he couldn't stomach anything with lemon in it.


----------



## ssnvet

He'll consume two beer, flip the meat a few times, and he'll be complimented on the nice supper he made!

That's the strategy!

I think we had an entire generation of PTSD men come back from WWII…. no one wanted to talk about it. If it was bad enough, they committed suicide. Otherwise, they stuffed it deep down and blocked it out. I suspect that's why the generation that came of age in the 60's had so many issues. I think many of their dads were "shadow men" (which is just my wild speculation)

I highly recommend Unbroken (by the author of Sea Biscuit) which details the story of Louis Zamperini (Olympic runner who was a bomber pilot, shot down and interned in a Japanese POW camp). The author did excruciating research and there is a lot about how he coped after the war.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was raised with a 23 year veteran who fought in two different wars. I heard all of his war stories because he relived them each night while sleeping in the same room with me. Of course I didn't hear word for word every detail, but I remember too often seeing him jump straight up in bed in cold sweats from the memories.
While Uncle J.C. was dying from cancer, the chemo had done something to his brain. The hardest thing to do for me in my life (emotionally) was removing all his guns from the house after he had flashbacks one morning and shot up all the cars in front of the house. 
I learned quickly to never even mention war around him.
As for the war movies, he did watch some old movies. He watch them alone though and if you got close enough to the door way from the next room you could hear him softly weeping.

Memorial day is coming up guys. If you know a veteran, from any war, any side, please shake their hand or hug their neck. If you know one who has already passed, please go put a flower or flag on their grave. 
My tradition on this day is flowers and flag on Uncle J.C.'s grave. The I walk those steps back up, remembering that I fell that day there while trying to leave before they played taps (still can't listen to it, even though I can hear it in my head when I visit his grave). At the top of those steps, I turn and salute because I feel he deserves that much. 
I hope each and every one of you will remember this holiday before you have a beer or eat a bar-b-Q anything. Those soldiers deserve our respect for the sacrifices they made, no matter which side they fought on. If you don't agree with the other side, please keep in mind that it wasn't up to the soldier to make those decisions. They fought for country, for family, and for honor.


----------



## Kreegan

My wife and I split the cooking duties pretty evenly. She's a slightly better cook than I am, though she frequently gets me to season what she's cooking. She's a much better baker than I am. I'm the only one allowed to use the grill.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife's uncle Joe was at Khe Sanh for the entire 100 day siege, where he saw a lot of his buddies get killed. I'm quite sure he killed MANY VC as well. He has never been right in the head since. He's not emotionally balanced and can't have normal relationships. He can't hold a job because he can't cope with any of life's normal stresses. He's alienated all of his brothers and sisters, some of whom have restraining orders against him. Very sad. He lives in China now (of all places) and went back to Viet Nam a few years back. I think it was therapeutic for him. We've reached out to him several times (and paid for it, as now half the members of the family won't talk to us) but to no avail. He won't let anyone get close to him.


----------



## superdav721

vet he is living his life. Just pray and place it in his hands. We will come to know each other again on better grounds. Not what this world has turned us into. You know what he did. He knows that. The ones that are not talking to you are sitting in there freedom because of him and the sacrifice he has made.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Picked up some nice tools at yard sales this morning. Mustache Mike got a couple too. Nothing big, but worth the trip.


----------



## ssnvet

pictures?


----------



## Momcanfixit

PTSD is nothing to sneeze at. The frightening thing about mental illness is that everyone thinks they know how a person should cope with it. But until they walk a mile in their shoes, they have no idea.


----------



## bandit571

Warning! Bandit is awake from afterwork nap!

Have to go to work ( or, at least show up, WORK being a option) tonight.

Like the cooler air today. Whatever it is outside the plant, add 25 degrees to the inside temps. No climate control there…

Had a Senior Moment last night. Changed to go to work, and forgot EVERYTHING in my old clothes, including ID Badge/Timecard. No wallet, no pocket knife, no watch, and no vending machine change. Even left the belt for the jeans behind. DUH-A!

On the way home this morning, met a Road-Frog! He didn't like my pulling out in front of him, even at 3/4 of a mile away. Must of thought he was still at Winston Cup. Tried to pass going up a hill, with the double yellow lines saying not to. He needed to show his girlfriend he could drive on a County Road at 75mph! I came to an intersection, and "slowed down to speed limit, by slamming on my brakes! He about lost it! tailgating can do that… Lost the stoopid Ba$turd at another intersection. Saw the "Dip-Schtick" later, waiting at a stop light, while I went by on "green".

No "social finger" for this twerp. Since he did not rate it, a pinky was used instead.

Who drives around with big, dark "shades" and a hood pulled tight around their face ( didn't hide his face enough, though) Maybe a "Gangsta wannabe"?


----------



## DamnYankee

As one I thank you for your thoughts towards veterans this weekend.

My father (Vietnam) and I once talked about our aversion to war movies. We both avoid war movies about our respective wars - his Vietnam and me Gulf War, Afghanistan and Iraq - part of the avoidance is memories (more him than me, he was Special Force and I'm USAF) but a big part is the inaccuracies etc


----------



## superdav721

Sandra you reminded me of something my dad would say.
When someone asks you to walk a mile in there shoes. Tell them OK. And then ask them you now what? I will be a mile down the road and you will be bare footed.
Everyone has had bad and good in there life. We all have worn out shoes.
My mother has been in and out of mental hospitals the last 30 years. My father had a major stroke when I was 6 and it changed the man he was. Mental disorders of one form or another affect all of us.
Just take Randy for example.


----------



## Airspeed

Check out my new thien type seperator! I built a cyclone from instructions on Bill Penz' website, made it out of galvanized flashing and even included the spiral ramp, I tried it out yesterday and was disappointed by the loss of suction. I built it exactly as specified but I could tell I lost 20% of the suck. It seperate a well but really didn't suck which really sucked! 
Anyway I decided to try the Thien baffle but couldn't find a suitable drum so I built a big ol box and mounted the thien baffle in the top, it simply slides in place. I cut a 5" hole in the top of the box and dropped the inlet on my HF DC impeller into it lining up the discharge with the inlet on the HF bag mount. It works perfectly, the airflow is better that ever! (which kinda sucks because I didn't do a super job on the baffle and now I don't want to make a new/better looking baffle) no saw dust makes it past the seperator, the bag stays empty. Next I'm going to mak some sort of trash bag holder to hang below the baffle so I can just haul it to the curb when full. I also want to get a filter to replace the upper bag.

I also rebuilt all my blast gates and included a switch in each one that turns on the DC using the relay (that I tapped into) in my Jet remote starter. I'm going to run it like this for awhile to make sure no mods are needed then clean it up and paint it.












































I used some closed cell weatherstrip around the door and a pair of draw latches to pull the door closed tightly.


----------



## bandit571

Just what I want to do…...go to work on a Holiday's Friday night.

See all you twerps in the am…...

War Stories? Got a few…....

Telling war stories? Nope….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gorilla Greeting, HI!!!

Gotta go put some dry clothes on & get caught up on ALL the posts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Memorial Day, always a day of introspection, for what ALL veterans gave!!!

Not many stories of my dad's Korean Conflict experience….
He was in SAC. Just one of him hanging from a tether outside the fuselage of his bomber, while airborne.

A very wet day for me….
Rained all day. Not a thing on me was dry.

Lost my mind weeks (if not years ago), so I ressemble that remark, DAVE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a VERY frustrating & difficult week of work….
Unfortunately, I have another rain soaked day of work tomorrow….
NO 3 day holiday weekend for me!!!

Not sure how much longer I can put up with this job….
With or without another job lined up!!!


----------



## ssnvet

No war stories here…. Just sea stories…. The best of which all involve inebriated sailors. The closest I ever came to a casualty was when a crane dropped a tool box on a yard birds head.


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking Thien seperator Air.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Airstream*- You built a Bill Pentz style cyclone? Can we see some photos? I think your problem may have been that your blower is two small. Someone did a a video once where he attached TWO Harbor Freight blowers to the Bill Pentz cyclone. You should watch it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is the week over???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Air, What Stumpy is trying to say is you have to blow harder…..


----------



## Airspeed

It ain't pretty!









I threw it together pretty fast, I only had scraps of sheet metal the I riveted together. By the way stump, I did watch your vid, that's where I got the idea to make this hunk!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks a little small. The dimensions of the Bill Pentz collector are critical to its operation. Anyway, I think you should like the Thien baffle you built anyway- which is very nice, by the way!


----------



## ssnvet

Filling another waste basket with tissues… I hope I can shake this cold…. Don't want to lose the entire weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Did you mention housework, hemorrhoids or Marty???

Where is everyone…..
Not that I feel like posting, but I need something to read!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Guess I'll just have to crack open another cold one….
Maybe Ted will show up….
Thankfully Marty hasn't been at the keyboard!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Randy , just stopping by to see whats up been cleaning the shop , seems like i go till i just cant find any thing before i stop and clean up ,i must be weird in that way anyways im taking a break right now it important to have those , even made one of these i like it it holds more than i thought


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stoill got a ways to go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my hat is off to all the vets of the military ,serving and not active , happy memorial day as we know its the vets and what was and is being done that we have our freedom still ,thanks you for your servings


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I have found a great solution to prevent a messy, cluttered shop…..
DON'T MAKE ANYTHING!!!

Works for me…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, it's a school night for me….
Plus I NEED my beauty sleep….

I need to awake rested & refreshed…..
So that I can butcher a few lawns in a torrential deluge of liquid persipitation!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rain rain and more rain. 
The whole world smells like wet dog.

G'night all.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## ssnvet

New day…. Still raining! Middle daughter has the baking bug… Blueberry muffins in the oven. I think 10 hrs of sleep is the best Rx fo a cold.

Too wet to mow the weeds, so it's looking like shop time is in the forecast!

Stay warm if you can Randy…. You don't want this cold that's going around.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and of course, Randy.

My Memorial Day contribution:

During this Memorial day, I remember my father, a Sergeant in an artillery regiment who served during WWII from 1939 to 1946. Like other veterans mentioned, he talked little about his war experiences in action, but more about his comrades in arms, with whom he remained in contact with for many years after.
My father was part of the BEF sent to France to stem the German advance, but the French army surrendered and the British were left trying to get home as best they could. My father was always disgusted that the French had surrendered because their army and air force was larger that the German's, but he always said, the French just did not want to have their cities damaged by war, he never had a high regard for the French after that. His regiment fought a rear guard action right back to Dunkirk, where they spiked their guns and managed to get home on a collection of small fishing boats.
Once home, what was left of his battery was re-equipped and sent to the Southern coast of England to repel the proposed "Operation Sea Lion" nazi invasion. About the same time as "Sea Lion" was to take place, so was "Operation Green", another nazi joint venture invasion to Northern Ireland with nazi paratroops and 30,000 IRA land forces. My uncle was killed in N.Ireland at that time by IRA terrorists paving a way for the invasion.
My father's regiment and batteries were moved around a lot, and saw a lot of duty protecting cities that were being constantly bombed by the nazi blitz. The batteries even took on the V1 Flying bombs (doodlebugs) and knocked down a few, it was indiscriminate bombing on civilians.
Mt father's regiment was in the 2nd wave landings on D-Day on Sword and Juno beaches, forward support artillery getting the troops off the beaches. He went on the go wherever the guns went, France, Belgium, Holland and Germany. When the war ended, he was assigned to the British Berlin sector and was appalled by the suffering of both sides. He said the Germans in the American and British sectors were lucky because they were helped and looked after, but the French and Russian sectors were hateful revenge seeking prisons.
My father finally was demobilized in 1946, he was a changed man, not hateful, but very thoughtful with a great sense of compassion for ALL who had suffered. He firmly believed that he had stood up for freedom and democracy, so that the world would be a better place.









Sergeant Ernest Clark, Royal Artillery. 1920-1987

To ALL veterans serving freedom, I salute you.


----------



## Kreegan

Morning Nubbers!


----------



## superdav721

My father Dan Clayton Bardin USN WWII 1923 1983









My uncle Milton Eugene Bardin USMC WWII 1918 1965
There was and older brother that fought WWI
Carl Bardin
My grate grand father was in the civil war. I have a copy of his pension. A one time payment of $23.00


----------



## ssnvet

Earl Grey to the rescue!

Great pics and stories.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Here's some trivia for ya…..

What was the inspiration for MG's famed
octagon-shaped badge?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for everyone else…..

What car was reportedly designed on the back of a Northwest Airlines airsickness bag and released on April Fool's Day, 1970?


----------



## bandit571

just showing off….


----------



## bandit571

just showing off….


----------



## DIYaholic

Another wet, dreary, miserable day here in the soggy Green Mountain State. Some locales have recieved 6" of rain this week. Up to 1' of snow is falling in the mountains. Rivers are overflowing their banks, roads have washed out, places are flooding.

I'm gonna hunker down and watch my NY Mets….
If it is not rained out!!!

Cold ones WILL be flowing!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My guess is the Gremlin Marty.
If that is correct, I am now wondering if the Gremlin car being designed on a piece of airplane equipment, and the Twilight Zone episode that was features in the first Twilight feature length movie, are connected?
Just a thought.


----------



## Airspeed

Marty, looks like a stop sign, any connection? The reason I ask is I had an MG and it was always stopping! Funny, after that I bought a Triumph TR 8, that was a fast car but it liked to lose traction in the rear at the worst moments! I'm glad my Limey car days are over!


----------



## Kreegan

Tonight for dinner I am making kofta kebabs, Greek rice, grilled zucchini, flat bread and tzatziki sauce. Mead is in the fridge chilling.


----------



## ssnvet

Sweet jointer Bandit!!!

Here's the fruit of today's activities…


----------



## Kreegan

Dinner was great, but the mead, a local one made in Chisago City, MN, was super sweet, even for mead. Made a much better after dinner drink.

Got some shop time today. Did the mortise and tenons for the bottom part of my son's helper platform. M&T without a working vise are very difficult. A bench hook is not a vise or even close.


----------



## superdav721

A Pacer Marty!
Lookin good Bandit.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, don't know about the hexagon. Morris was the name of the founder of the car company, the main brand bering Morris, models like Oxford, Cowley, Minor Isis and of course the Mini. Their main plant was in Cowley, Oxfordshire, hence the model names. The Isis was their large car, the OXford is still made in India and used as a taxi. MG, their sports car stands for *Morris Garages* as it was a vehicle that shared other model's assembly line components, but was built specially built as a sideline.
Suspect the hexagon has something to do with Morris and Oxfordshire.

BTW Airhead, I once has a Jag E-Type.
Standard was another English make of cars and vans who ventured into the sports car area using components just like Morris did, their badge name was Triumph, and the Stag was probably their best model.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Past 3 days have been hard chemo side effects days, so I have been off a lot.
I think I will be ok tomorrow and I start radiotherapy next Wednesday.

All the best for a great weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Interesting video….
I don't want to journey, but a road trip is always fun!!!

Rex,
Glad you are getting back to *AB*normal!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is correct, 1970 AMC Gremlin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Air, Stop sign is wrong and I've also stumped the T-Rex…..

I had a '62 MG MK2 when I was married on my first go around. Mine was an actual road race car with the high output motor, side draft carbs, close ratio 4-speed, and wire knock off wheels. It would grab a corner like nothing else, until my wife blew the motor. My only option back in the early eighties was to send the crank up to Chicago to have it welded and reground, so I just sold the car as it was…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Answer: The shape of founder Cecil Kimber's dining table. MG stands for Morris Garages.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok old man, Here's a chance to redeem yourself…..

What is the official name of the mascot of Rolls Royce, she is the lady on top of their radiators.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone else…..

When were seat belts first fitted to a motor vehicle?


----------



## superdav721

1959


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an extra to ponder…..

What automaker's first logo incorporated the Star of David?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's wrong…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What is The Spirit of Ecstasy, also called "Emily", "Silver Lady" or "Flying Lady".

Do I win a Rolls???


----------



## DIYaholic

"Star of David".....
I'm guessing NOT Volkswagon!!!

But maybe Mercedes???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, are you looking for silver ghost or eleanor what-her-name. I can't remember the woman's last name, but it was a sculpture patterns after the secretary to two guys over a motor club that had something to do with the rolls.

Sorry, been a while since I read anything on the rolls. Can't remember some of the details.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the seat belts, there are three answers.
Are you looking for when they were offered first as an optional accessory?
When they were offered standard as a safety feature on a full line of cars?
Or when they were offered as government mandated safety feature.

I can't remember the date for none of the three, but remember a lengthy article I read once about those three important dates of "improvement" to the overall automotive industry standards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Star of David Automaker logo = Dodge Brothers from 1914 thru 1938!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sorry Randy, You did not answer in the form of a question. The correct answer would be What is the Spirit of Ecstasy?

Therefore you do not win a Rolls Royce…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I became interested in that subject once while having a field day with the DMV. At the time, vehicles that did not come standard with seat belts were not required to have them. My '62 International Scout, farm duty, did not come standard with them. According to the DMV, they did. So I had to school the lady about the differences in '62 for the scout. The full highway use model had seat belt, and a 304 engine. The farm duty came with no seat belts and a 152 engine, and was a leftover idea from IH trying to bid the military contract away from Jeep (Jeep still won out because their vehicles could be lifted and move out of a stuck situation by four men. The farm duty version, because of the military involvement could also have it's engine completely disassembled using nothing but a set of allen wrenches. Then there was a government model that had no seat belts and the 304 engine.

Oh, by the way, the DMV didn't care. I still had to install aftermarket seat belts in that vehicle to be considered street legal.
On a side note, ALL vehicles in MS are now required to have seat belts. If it did not come with them, you have to install, at minimum, aftermarket lap belts.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The real question I would like to know is how in the hell can I remember some of this crap.
Even though I haven't worked as a mechanic in years, I can still tell you off the top of my head the torque specs of engines like the Ford 302 or the Chevy 350. I can't remember what day of the week it is sometimes though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

seat belts* first* fitted to a motor vehicle…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You need to reread my answer (or would that be question?)!!!

When will my Rolls Royce be delivered???


----------



## boxcarmarty

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ time's up…..

That would be a 1902 Baker Electric streamliner racer which crashed at 100 mph. on Staten Island!


----------



## DIYaholic

Planes were the first vehicles to have seat belts. Seat belts appeared on planes in the 1930s.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an easy one…..

Who wrote to Henry Ford, "I have drove fords exclusively when I could get away with one. It has got every other car skinned, and even if my business hasn't been strictly legal it don't hurt anything to tell you what a fine car you got in the V-8"?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, With that dumb airplane answer, We'll have to take back the Rolls…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What is the fastest internal-combustion American production car?


----------



## bandit571

That would be a Mr. Dillinger, John Dillinger.


----------



## DIYaholic

Al Capone???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Edit.
I'm wrong on this one.
Wrong criminal.
Wrong decade.
Wrong letter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit's wrong…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Answer: Clyde Barrow (of Bonnie and Clyde) in 1934.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can't think of his full name.
Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## bandit571

Second "Afterwork nap is now over.

Six 12 hr shifts, in 7 days…......GRRRRR!

Took it out on some WOOOD!









What jail did the guy break out of? Most pronounce it wrong, anyway…


----------



## boxcarmarty

William's right for being wrong…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anyone have a guess on the fastest internal-combustion American production car?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the dodge brothers learn something to day ,i have not got one right yet but i was thinking Grimlin what william said about the old movie that was the star trek guy on the plan ,captain kerk


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

clyde parker i think , corvette no it was bonnie that was the parker


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie's wrong…..

That would be the 1998 Dodge Viper GETS-R, tested by Motor Trend magazine at 192.6 mph.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What was the first official White House car?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tricky question marty.
Fastest car is in the 200MPH range.
However, the 69 Camara could still beat them in the 1/4 mile.
See, for gearheads, speed is a tricky subject.
For example, my '82 blazer. With over 400 horses and a 2:72 rear end gear ratio, your old pickup would probably beat me off the line, however, a few miles down the road I can cruise by you doing about 160 at only 2500 RPMs.

All that BS being said though, the last I read, the fastest was debatable at a tie between a Vette and a Ford GT.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What car was the first to have it's radio antenna embedded in the windshield?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I seen Marty's answer after posting. 
Both the GT and the Vette had a top speed off the production line of over 200 MPH.
There was a huge uproar in the auto world over this because then they tried to say the Viper could top that speed, which was true, but only with an aftermarket chip, which took away the "production car" status in the minds of the judges.
If you enter aftermarket chips into the equation, Ford made a commemorative Shelby that sold over the number of cars to be considered production cars that could take a chip that allowed it to top 220 MPH.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oops, I still have the White House question out there…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they used lincons for a while .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, you talking about Clyde?
Or capone?

I didn't know either broke out of a prison.
I once heard a story about capone breaking out of Alcatrz, but later learned that was a myth.
I don't know the whole story about Clyde.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie's wrong…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have no idea about the white house car or the antenna question marty.
You finally have me stumped.
I'll be waiting for an answer when I get back from my movie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

During his stay at Alcatraz, Capone began to show signs of syphilitic dementia and spent the balance of his felony sentence in the hospital. On January 6, 1939, he was transferred to Terminal Island to carry out his misdemeanor sentence. On November 16, 1939, Capone was released from prison.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dillinger escaped from Crown Point prison in Indiana…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A 1909 White Steamer, ordered by President Taft, was the first official White House car…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 1969 Pontiac Grand Prix was the first to have it's radio antenna embedded in the windshield…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Clearly you have tooooo muuuch time on your hands…..


----------



## bandit571

Dillinger also got out of the jail in Lima, Ohio.

TV show about him said "Lee-ma. O-HI-O" when it is actually "Lie-ma, oh-Hi-ya" at least around this part of the world. Jail is about two miles from the Harbor Freight Store, on Harding Highway…..


----------



## superdav721

Oh no triva boy no bed time for you.
Who won 2nd place in the tubafore contest?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What/which/who's tubafore contest???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm, I drive a minivan.
Before that, I drove a minivan.

I have absolutely nothing to contribute to the conversation…... (noteworthy occasion)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed for bed. Night gents. And you too Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

What did I do now, to not be considered a "Gent"???

Dave,
Rob (DYankee) for his "Easel"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where's my prize???


----------



## DIYaholic

It's time for me to pass out, err go to bed….

It was fun participating in the "Trivia Challenge"....
"Parting Gifts" may be shipped with my prizes!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,
Better today, that bad few days seems to be over with and I am coming out of it today…...yippee!
Got lots of honey-do things to catch up on, so I will be busy during all of my good time today trying to make a dent. More rain and thunderstorms forecast again for today, so I'll be tip toeing around that too.

Addition to Marty's trivia;
When, how and why did Rolls-Royce change their badge?
Which cars that sounded German, were in fact British?

I hope everyone has a great day today, be safe and have fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex's Question with a correction, Which cars that sounded German, were in fact British?

Answer, Bugati, founded in Molsheim in 1909, became French when Alsace returned to French rule.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Here's one for you…..

What city was the first to use parking meters?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Here's one from your neck of the woods…..

Q: Where was the first drive-in restaurant?
A: Royce Hailey's Pig Stand opened in Dallas in 1921.

Rex, You would have been in your 30's or 40's back then, right???


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

You to Rex! Now get back to them "honey-Do's"!!!

Another day filled with wet precipitation, cool temps and brisk winds…..
The boss/friend's Holiday BBQ should be quite the thrill!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back to Menards today for another load of 5/4 decking boards. 49 cents a foot plus a 11% rebate…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, XXXX wrong answer, go to the corner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Which part???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Both


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone knows that the internet is never wrong, Soooooooooooooo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The RR radiator badge changed from red to black as a sign of mourning when Sir Henry Royce died.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*When, how and why did Rolls-Royce change their badge?*

Originally the two R-R's were RED, but when Rolls and Royce died they letters were changed to black as a sign of respect.


















*Which cars that sounded German, were in fact British?
*
Daimler was one of the first British car manufacturers.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been called into service by "The Chef"....
Seems that he has a swimming pool in his basement!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*POOL PARTY*


----------



## boxcarmarty

See there Rex, I was right…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to find some accomplishment for today. BRB…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, People.

First CONCRETE street in the US? ( and, it is still in use)

Shortest Actual street in the US?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's an easy one Bandits; It's $hit street for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Garfield St. , Bellefontaine, Oh. About ONE minivan in length.


----------



## DamnYankee

My first car was a 72 Gremlin


----------



## bandit571

First one I DROVE was a 62 Ford galaxie. "Three on the "T" sort of thing. Black paint job, ex-state car.

First one I could call my own, 64 Ford Falcon Futura. Straight six, with a hand choke. Auto Trans, thank you very much. Was the last year of the falcons, as they were turned into 1965-1/2 Mustangs…

Seats in both sucked.


----------



## bandit571

I stand corrected. It is McKindley St.









Connects Grafield Ave. and West Columbus Ave.

As for the oldest Concrete street in America?









Why, it is right downtown here. Even has a bronze plaque









With a statue of the old boy, himself









All in Bellefontaine ( said as " BELL - found-ton)


----------



## Gene01

Peek


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh - looking good Gene!

Great detail on the top.


----------



## Kreegan

Nice looking work, Gene!


----------



## bandit571




----------



## Airspeed

My first car was an ugly four door Ford Comet. Used to be my sisters car till I got drunk as a teen and stole it. My drunk buddies and I took it out chasing cows around a local lake. That sucker couldn't take jumps very good, ended up bending the tie rods. We snuck it back to her house about 4:00am. The next day she got in it and it imidiately veered off into a ditch in her driveway, she thought she messed up the steering in the ditch and gave the car to me. I was de flowered in that car! After it caught fire one day I entered it in the destruction derby and won.


----------



## ssnvet

'76 Nova with a strait 6


----------



## gfadvm

Why should I know anything about parking meters? I live in the country!

I have tied a horse to a parking meter in Broken Arrow, Ok in 1960.


----------



## bandit571

with a fancy weathervane









but they need to work on the street a bit


----------



## bandit571

ANDY: Ready to try a chair, yet?









seen in a store window, today….


----------



## superdav721

A 400 Honda Hawk. Got it when I was 17 road it through college. Six years later I bought a K5 with a 350. Didn't get back on a bike for 10 years. Now its all I want to do.


----------



## JL7

Looking good Gene…......What a great keepsake for your son…..


----------



## JL7

First car was a 68 Cougar….289. Paid $200 and drove it into the ground…........loved that car…

BTW Marty…...my answer is:










73 Matador.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I have done several chairs but that one looks like it requires hand tools. With all due respect, I'm a power tool guy. Now I have to resign from this thread right?


----------



## JL7

Andy - power tools are still cool here….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Resign??? NEVER!!!
I'm more of a power tool guy also….
That is when I actually pick up and use a tool!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, my shift over at "The Chef's" house is done.
Installed a slop sink, (needed a place to empty/dump the wet-vac)....
Installed a temporatry, secondary sump pump….
Vacummed up a total of 200 gallons of water today….
Dismantled old shelving and work shop cabinet….
Had a few cold ones!!!

I'm now watching MY NY METS….
while enjoying a few more cold ones!!!


----------



## Kreegan

76 Buick Regal. God that car was a piece of ********************…


----------



## Airspeed

Looks like they threw a Cadillac grill on that Buick. Didn't GM advertise a car that was supposed look like a Cadillac? I remember a comercial they made for it where poor people could pretend they owned a Cadillac, what an idiotic concept that was!


----------



## JL7

Randy….sounds like that sucked more than the regular job….....except for the cold ones..

Sorry to hear that Rich, and Rob…..I saw your Gremlin post…...

Cool pics for all the previous vets…........and here's a shout out to all our current vets…..*THANKS…*


----------



## bandit571

From the past









Town used to be a crew change point. passenger trains stopped at this point. GIs would grab a quick snack..


----------



## superdav721

What are these "power tools"?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well folks, here's my first car, a 1937 Austin Cambridge, I paid 50 Pounds for it, it was a dream. Sliding sunroof, wind out windshield, leather everywhere, super comfortable and very reliable. Kept it for 2 years and sold it for 50 Pounds.


----------



## Kreegan

My second vehicle, a 1984 Ford Ranger, more than made up for that POS Buick. That thing had 240k hard miles on it when it finally died.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I thought this was your first automobile???


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I was the same way when I did bits and spurs: used welders, torches, air tools, etc. And still the finest bits and spurs ever made were made in the jungles of the Yucatan peninsula of Mexico by guys who had no electricity or oxygen/acetylene. See if you can find pics of Garcia or Abbey Hunt bits and spurs. Unbelievable handwork!


----------



## bandit571

Car lists:

64 Ford falcon
65 Ford Galaxie four door, 289 v8
71 Chevy impala
?? AMC Ambassador ( a Royal pita)
77 Plymouth Fury, 360 v8 with a spotlight. Was a Ranger's car, bought at the State Auction for $250
??blue Chevy ********************vette with no compression, took it back and got the 
??Green Chevy chevette. Floor boards rusted out after a while, needed that for the Fred Flintsone Brakes
Black Ford Escort. Best small car i ever had, until my Daughter totaled it
Silver Dodge Shadow, Runner up for the biggest pos ever
Buick Century. V6 had it 7 years, and install a muffler a year. Almost as good as the Escort. 
Chevy Venture, Tranny was J.U.N.K. period. 
Dodge Caravan still running the tires off of it. Got over 200k miles on it, right now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Couldn't afford a vehicle until I was 26

Here's the breathtaking lineup
1996 Nissan pickup (POS)
1998 Saturn SL1 (loved that car)
2004 Dodge Grand Caravan
2010 Dodge Grand Caravan

I know. You're all jealous.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My husband drove a 2002 Saturn Vue until just a few months ago. The thing was a tank and after 200 000 kms was still running, albeit very loudly. He's now driving a Dodge Charger and thinks he's a rock star!


----------



## DIYaholic

My first vehicle: "Big Wheel" 
2nd: Kawasaki KZ650
3rd: '80(?) Pontiac Grand Prix
4th: ? Nissan Stanza
5th: '79 Honda CB750K
6th: '80 Dodge Caravan
7th: ? Honda CXV
8th & current: '03 Mazda Tribute


----------



## superdav721

Andy i do use power I just like picking on these folks. Today I used flap disks and made the wife a shelf for the bathroom. She likes rustic. I HATE it. But its easy. I did use oak and walnut. There are some standards I have to uphold.
Oh and pocket screws to


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, so here's the full list (maybe) of cars I have owned.

*In the UK*
1937 Austin Cambridge
Ford Zephyr 6
Jaguar M7
Ford Zodiac
Humber Super Snipe
Morris Minor Wagon
Vauxhall Cresta
Vauxhall VX/490
Mercedes 250S
Austin Princess - Vanden Plas (RR engine)
Rover 2000
Austin Healey 3000
Fiat 500
Citoen Deux Cheval
Rover 3L
Jaguar E-Type

*In Africa*
VW Beetle
Peugeot 504 Station Wagon
BMW Cheetah

*In the US*
1969 Chevy Impala Wagon -(land yacht)
1970 Ford LTD
Ford Pinto - POS
1981 Chevy Caprice Wagon
1988 Mazda RX7 loaded.
Ford F150 truck
Chevy custom Van
Lincoln 
Suzuki Vitara
Chrysler minivan Caravan
Another Chrysler minivan Caravan
Chrysler Concorde
Mercury Grand Marquis


----------



## ssnvet

Had a relapse into the sickie zone today…. must have overdone it yesterday in my big push to finish up the out-feed table. Was a zombie for most of the day, but snapped out of it around dinner time.

My 13 year old just beat me twice in a row at checkers…. I think she's actually got some kind of checkers strategy going on. Could there really be such a thing as a strategy to a game like checkers? Looking on the bright side… my eight year old's luck ran out at Battle Ship and I reclaimed my crown. Disciplined execution of my search grid :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You're just making up auto names for them "off continent" vehicles!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

1967 VW
1970 dodge challenger 340 six pack paid 800 for it used
several oldsmoblies just were well made 
truck cars bikes i have had a few but the best one to date was a Chevrolet station wagon it was a tank and road like a RRs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if i ever buy anothe car itll be a old station wagon maybe a roadmaster or capris


----------



## DIYaholic

Before the clock strikes midnight….
I'm calling it a night!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Eddie - In HS, my friend had a 70 Challenger 340….loved that car…..but it did blow up on the way home from school one day…..that sucked, we had to walk….go with the roadmaster…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - it's only 11 here…..you got an hour to stop by for a cold one…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff they did blow up i went thur four engines last one was a 383


----------



## JL7

Still one of my favorite cars Eddie…..followed only by the 65 427ci AC Cobra…..Only wish I could drive one of those….


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that would be a fun ride to run around in


----------



## JL7

Without the aluminum skin:


----------



## JL7

That's not really a Cobra…...but it's cool. Actually, I would only like to drive one once, because Either I would die or I would be sure I never want to drive one again…....

Several years ago, I got the chance to drive my friends '63 split window Corvette for a 5 hour commute up north. It was cool for the first half hour…....then it sucked for 4-1/2 hours…...It was stinky, cramped and really sucked for a road trip. I see know why you would only take it out on Sundays…....Cool car though….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i see a cuda in the back gronud ,my challanger didnt even have air ,but then i was a lot yonger and the heat seemed like it was just a thing yall have a good one got to hit the hay


----------



## JL7

No air, no power windows, locks, didn't miss that stuff then…....can't seem to survive without it now…....or can we?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, actually I have left a few out.
actually the older cars were built for comfort, with lots of interior room and niceties, including legroom. The Austin Princess was a Vanden Plas coachbuilt vehicle, and boy was it nice. It also had a 3L Rolls Royce engine.
My favorite fun car was the Citroen 2CV with it's spartan utility, it was just a hoot to drive.
The RX-7 was a hoot too, but as Jeff noted with the Vette, long journeys were uncomfortable.
Car that surprised me was the Peugeot 504 Wagon, which was huge inside, seated 9 and was a workhorse.

Today, I have the traditional "Old Fart's" car, the Mercury Grand Marquis, which I swore I would never own, but I have come to understand that the old farts new more than I did, and it fits the bill for old farts, but I still tend to lean towards wanting a Range Rover  - which won't happen. :-(


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfit, and of course Randy.
Well I was out of it enough yesterday to get some honey-do, around the house jobs done. My energy did not last the full day, so we watched streaming TV episodes of Midsomer Murders on Netflix. This really is a great series that started in the late 90's and is still going today. I think Netflix has over 60 episodes (up to 2011) on streaming and the latest ones on DVD. If you like murder mysteries, you will love this series, it is set in the fictional English County of Midsomer, in beautiful villages/countryside and is like a modern Agatha Christie set of plots. See one and you will be hooked.

Today, with more energy, I will continue on the around the house jobs and hopefully get to visit the shop and smell the old sawdust. The weather forecast is for more thunder showers and rain, so I'll b dodging that during the day.

I hope everyone enjoys Memorial Day, spare some thoughts, enjoy and be safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Rex & to the real people too,

The rain has left the area….
Cool temps for today, but with lots of sunshine!!!
Temps to rise steadily this week, 85 by weeks end!!!

Not sure what I will do today, as there is much to be done.
Shop time is in the mix though….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit and I have a strange connection in the car department. We both had Chevettes, Escorts and Dodge Shadows in the 80's/90's! Weird.

Since everybody else had one, here's my list:

(The Chevettes were my parents)
My first car was an 87' Ford Escort with a stick shift. I loved that car because it represented freedom!
My girlfriend had a Dodge shadow, which I inherited when we got married a year later.
We got a 1990 Ford Tempo and sold the Escort and Shadow.
I bought my grandfather's 1987 Chevy S-10 pickup.
When the pickup died I got a 1987 VW Rabbit.
I bought a 1994 Ford Ranger, which I wrapped around a tree.
We replaced the Ranger with a 1990 Chevy Astro van
We replaced the Astro with a 1988 Ford Ranger
We replaced the VW with a Chevy Corsica
We replaced the Corsica with a 1996 Pontiac Bonneville, a great car.
I replaced the Ranger with a 1995 Ford F-150 which I still drive.
The Bonneville got replaced by a Dodge Intrepid, which my wife still drives.

My Aston Martin is in the shop getting the surface to air missiles replaced.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My first was a '55 Chevy pickup with a 396 big block and powerglide trans. Perhaps a bit much for a 15yo but I wasn't gonna admit it. Sold it to my brother, (at a profit) and bought a '69 chevelle.
The short list includes a '69 Mach1,
'69 Cougar convertable,
2 - '57 chevys,
'71 Vega with a 350, 400 turbo trans, Chrysler 8 3/4 rearend,
'62 MG MK2 racecar,
'79 Monza 2+2 with 5.0
'64 Nova w/ 283,
'81 Camaro,
and my currant '89 Z24 convertible and '86 Mustang convertible….

*Andy,* The first city to use parking meters was Oklahoma City, on July 16, 1935…...

*Gene*, Nice peek…..

*Jeff*, Where ya been???


----------



## boxcarmarty

MG Midget MK2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

andy's first car, before horses became popular…..


----------



## JL7

I'm right here Marty…....


----------



## JL7

Marty, you must be tired of picking on Randy, so you're taking it out on Andy…....sorry Andy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
SHUT UP!!!
Andy will surely be able to put Matilda, err Marty in his place!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't look Randy, this is very upsetting…..









Illegal alcohol being poured out during Prohibition, Detroit 1929


----------



## Gene01

1. '51 Ford P.U 6 cyl
2. '54 Ford sedan, straight six
3. '53 MG TD
4. '59 Austin Healy 3000 MK l And a '59 MG Midget
5. '67 Plymouth Barracuda
Long stretch of company supplied vehicles
7. '71 Datsun 521 PU
8. '73 Datsun 510 Wagon
9. '78 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ 40 (Great 4WD vehicle)
10. '80 Chevy 1/2 ton PU (What a POS!)
11. '86 Merc Marquis wagon
12. '90 Pontiac Bonneville (another POS and my *last* GM car)
13. thru 23 were all Ford PUs and/or Explorers. Still own an '03 F250 Super Duty and a '13 Focus SEL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## superdav721

I want a 1969 GTO Judge! Thats all. And I'm done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

5:00 P.M., September 3rd, 1967 Sweden changed from driving on the left side to driving on the right, this was the result…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There's one sitting out in the barn yard. Come and get it…..


----------



## superdav721

Seriously?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, belongs to my brother. Last I heard he wanted $2000 for it. Personally, I don't think it's worth it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Here's a picture of it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Errands to run & shopping to do…..
NO, not tool purchases, dang!!!

Hope everyone has a GREAT day!!!

Please remember the folks that gave us this day!!! That's what it's all about!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty good to see ya back in motion these day s off has gave you a second wind

thanks randy almost for got what today was


----------



## bandit571




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Bandit ,


----------



## Gene01

From The Patriot Woodworker site.


----------



## JL7

Nice tributes guys…...


----------



## JL7

For you Johnny Cash fans out there…..this show is airing tonight on cable:

http://www.mylifetime.com/movies/ring-of-fire


----------



## JL7

Marty - is that the FBI footage of your farm…?


----------



## JL7

We have a bit of Birdseye Bonanza going on in the shop today…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i love johnny cash got it all over my Spotify he was a great musican with a lota heart , he made mistakes but didnt let them them stop


----------



## Kreegan

Look at this. This pisses me off to no end. My wife got me a Veritas router plane for Christmas and today was my first chance to use it. Look what happened to the blade on the very first dado in white oak:










I emailed Lee Valley. Hopefully they'll send me a new blade. This is pitiful. I didn't drop it. I didn't misuse it. It just hit that white oak and chipped like a cheap Chinese-made piece of crap. Only it's an expensive Canadian made premium tool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, They're keepin' a close eye on things. I noticed that was recent footage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rich, I'm pi$$ed off with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to Moms for some BBQ ribs on the grill… BRB…..


----------



## Airspeed

Look what I scored for $70 (maybe less!) it's a hardly used HF 6" jointer. It looks just like my old Delta, I think it's a clone of one. Anyway it's only been used a couple times and the knives are still sharp. I think it was a fair deal!









I hope to pick it up this week.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*THE STASH IS BACK!!!!!!!!*

Mustache Mike's second episode is posted here on Lj's. Check it out!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

airspeed you make me sick


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich thats some hard a#@ white oak there ,must of been a bit of something in the board ,


----------



## Airspeed

Thank you Eddie! Thank you very much! I hope he finds the gaurd before I get there!


----------



## Airspeed

I literally just gave away two old Delta table saws so what does my daughter give to me just now? Another little Delta Table saw! I just can't win!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've heard those HF jointers are pretty nice. Great score Airsick!


----------



## Kreegan

I need a jointer. Send it to me, Airflow. I'll put it to good use.

Lee Valley already got back to me. They're sending a replacement blade. Hopefully that one won't have the same issue. Great customer service from those folks at least.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great score AirFarce!

Rich,
Glad they're taking care of ya!

I'm off to "The Chef's"...
Today is his son's birthday….
Burgers, cake & cold ones!!!
The cold ones are ONLY for the adults!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## Airspeed

Kreegan, I'm keeping to jointer. It's funny because I gave two table saws away last week and I gave away another last summer now I have a fourth to deal with. I remember when I could only dream of having a table saw after someone stole the brand new Unisaw I bought in high school, kinda like when I desperately wanted a laptop, now I have five of the damn things! A woman I know, a family friend had her garage burn down last fall (she left a soldering iron burning on her bench) her insurance paid for the building but not her tools. I just gave her a table saw, stationary 8" disc sander, a brand new corldless drill I found sitting next to a dumpster, a compressor, a 1/4 sheet sander, belt sander, shop vac, vise, hand saws, a router and a bunch of hand tools I had too many of. Now her neighbor want to burn her garage down.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Stumpy, I just bought your compact router table plans and got the pdf. Do you have the Sketchup files available for that one too? In case I want to tweak anything? Thanks!


----------



## ssnvet

It must be a Michigan thing

Stumpy and have 4 vehicles in common… Escort, Tempo, Ranger, F150.

I'll take a '79 RS Camero (convertible) or a '70 GTO with a 350 4 barrel and 4 on the floor please.

MUSCLE CARS ROCK!!


----------



## Kreegan

I got a Crapsman table saw you can have too. It's an 8 inch model I got off Craigslist for 15 bucks and man was it ever worth all 15. Whenever I use it, I have to point it towards the street because it kicks back so often. I've had it fire wood across the street and up the neighbors driveway before. Mostly it's used for ballast underneath my lathe stand.


----------



## JL7

Nice score Aaron….....and I can't remember the last time I heard someone complaining about free tools….that must really suck..

Rich…...either tune that saw up or quit sawing wet wood…...holy crap that's dangerous…...

BTW, is that the same neighbor that found your rental trailer in their driveway? Do they wear football helmets when hanging out in their front yard??


----------



## ssnvet

I almost had a major catastrophe this afternoon in the shop.

I have a multi-station tool center made out of an old wooden desk that is on six casters. Since I haven't moved the beast in two years, and I want to lower the height, I joined and planed some 2x stock so I could replace the casters with blocking.


















I had to jack and block up each end individually to remove the casters and attach the boards. But when I went to pick up the jointer end so the temporary blocks could be pulled out the whole thing shifted, the tray dropped and legs at that end jumped out. The joints where the top is lowered cracked, and the thing came close to breaking in two and dumping the drill press and breaking the jointer motor mount, and smashing the planer underneath.

It took an hour of carefully jacking and lifting, with the joinery temporarily strengthened with clamps.

I got it all back together, but now need to reinforce the joinery, level the planer feed table and bolt the drill press down.

:^o


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Pocket screws! I am soooo disappointed. Even I have never stooped that low.

Marty, Cool hippo pic! So I didn't tie a horse to the very first parking meter?

Actually, a 1970 SS396 El Camino was the first NEW car I ever bought. $3500 cash. I would love to have that one back!


----------



## JL7

Scary stuff there Matt…...glad you survived! You got a lot going on with the multi-tool station….and the shop is looking nice. You need to post some shop photos…..hint hint….

Maybe Stumpy should work in a little shop safety segment on the show, featuring Rich and Matt….


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy…...I missed the Dave using pocket screws post…....do you think it's really true??


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex, how are the honey-do's coming along? Hopefully the rain didn't wash them away…...


----------



## superdav721

Yes I own pocket screws.

I've worked on antiques dating back to the late 19th century and pocket screws were commonly used. The pockets appear to have been made with some sort of machine.

I dont use many nails either.
And they have been around a while too.
Marty he can get it if he finds the right buyer.
Airspeed you suck.


----------



## gfadvm

Bet those antiques weren't done with a Kreg set up!


----------



## Kreegan

There's something wrong with that table saw. The motor doesn't spin at a consistent speed. It revs up and down. I've done all the alignment tune up I can figure out how to do. If I used a table saw more, I'd buy a different one. Instead I either use a hand saw or my band saw. Only thing I really want a table saw for is jointing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Airspeed - you suck!

Nothing interesting to report here. Finally going to Sussex tomorrow to pick up the maple for my bench top. Amen. The house is actually clean and tidy because I've been at a standstill in the shop. I can't have that happen on a regular basis.

The bench isn't done yet, and I'm already plotting my next build. Maybe I'll take off the router table top I have from the 2×4 table it's on and build it a proper table with storage. Who knows.


----------



## ssnvet

Cheese fondu and a bottle of Rosé! (On top of a fist full of ibuprofen)


----------



## superdav721

Mine is not a Kreg is a General. I think I spent $20.


----------



## ssnvet

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## ssnvet

Back to the salt mines tomorrow!

I guess I'd better turn in.

Gotten-nocht!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt thats a great looking shop ,careful thats a lot of weight on that station


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that video that Dave posted has the inventer of the kregg pocket hole jig and a master box builder


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

matt yall need to get back to work for its a ways till the first


----------



## superdav721

Good one Eddie.
Goodnight all.
Its late


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. Should be an interesting day today.
Headed off to pick up some rough maple.
Also - a friend of mine who is selling her house (after hubby left) called to say she has two big pieces of wood she 'thinks' are mahogany, and did I want them? Duh
No idea what they are because she's not into ww at all, but I'll stop by and pick them up. Who knows.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Radny.
Yesterday, as Jeff noted, I worked around the house doing small jobs that Sandra had stacked up. She is well into planting and needed a rain/shade cover to go over from the potting bench to the work/plant bench, so I rigged something up that would do the trip using a tarp. Also work on the patio and started repairing stuff that suffered from the long absence of maintenance during the past 3 years. Still a lot to do there, but I'm getting to it.
Plan for today is to get to the shop and start making mobile planters which I have panel pieces cut and stacked up from 3 years ago, probably enough for 3 or 4 planters. I'll start by taking those cut pieces and T & G them so that I can fit them together and glue them up as panels, and while they are setting I can work on the frameworks. I am going to have to beef up the construction as Sandra takes no notice of maximum fill lines, the planter she used had twice the amount of dirt fill the planter was intended to have!!!!!!
The cleanup and maintenance around the house is beginning to show, not perfect, but better than it was.

Tomorrow I have my first radiotherapy session, so I must make as much headway as I can. I also have enough materials for 2 "Flower Carts" which I intend to get on as soon as I can, the original was destroyed by a storm a while back and I cannot salvage anything from it to use, so using the intended materials will not only free up some space but will also be a project I can post. 
No rain forecast for today, but it does not look that way outside right now, so I'll have to dodge around it.

I hope everyone had a good Memorial Day and time to reflect. Everyone have a great day today, have fun and be careful, Chris and Vet especially.


----------



## gfadvm

A friend sent me a link to a song on U Tube :" America Is My Name". It is certainly worth a listen. I tried to do a link here but failed (as usual).

Dave, OK as long as you didn't use that grossly overpriced pocket hole jig.


----------



## ssnvet

Gutten morgen Nubber-kinz

:^)


----------



## ssnvet

Sir Stumper Meister,

I dun clicken on der Miker Mustacher corner linken buttten ander still getter coming sooner message. Dis maybe timer to delungaten webber meister minucher to un Randy-kinz! Or did un mouser on bencher replace yung Randy?


----------



## Kreegan

A 3 day weekend with my boy wore me out and I was in bed by 8 last night. Now I'm back at work and would rather be chasing my 3 foot tall tornado.


----------



## ssnvet

They certainly are busy at that age Rich.

Just wait until school sports start and it will be your car that's tired out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Working on website updates today. Mike's corner should be up soon.


----------



## bandit571

How about a stand-in for Mike?









As for me, I HAVE to go back to work tonight, if I want to be PAID for yesterday. Working the next two nights. Off two, then WORK the three days of the weekend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a few pics of the weekend work. Not much really, but it is what I spent my time on.

Cover over for rain/shade:













































Cleaned out bed and porch area at front









A peek at the side patio mess


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - that is a horse, a water horse (that's what hippopotomus means)


----------



## DamnYankee

Oh - and Hola from Puerto Rico, which is where I am for the next few weeks.


----------



## Gene01

DY,
What part? Spent 2 years there on the west end of the island. Other than San Juan, it's a lovely place.


----------



## ssnvet

Weren't you just down PR way a short while ago?

Spent a good part of a summer in and out of Roosevelt Rhodes… 20+ years ago… rented a boat and sailed to Vieques…. swim call off of St. Croix was nice….

From what I've heard, PR has really changed in the last 10 years. Economy is totally in the tank and the drug gangs are taking over.


----------



## Kreegan

I've decided to build a Moxon vise for my bench. Anyone have any tips on one of those?


----------



## superdav721

Rich I built one for my bench for eight bucks. I hava a blog on it. On my iPad at work pasting links sucks.


----------



## superdav721

Mini bench with a moxon vice


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks Dave!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- did you get the Sketchup plans I sent?


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You are getting more done than guys half your age with no medical issues! Pace yourself!


----------



## gfadvm

, Don't know if mine qualifies as a Moxon vise since it is a permanent part of my bench. (and its electric)!


----------



## Kreegan

That's awesome, Andy. I was thinking something very similar.

Yes I did get the plans, Stumpy. Thanks much. A router table is my next shop project.


----------



## JL7

Rex - nice progress on the projects…...good to see you keeping busy…......

I'll be brief, but the last week with my sisters fight has been pretty rough…..the details are not very glamorous, and she is back in the hospital tonight fighting infection…..that's where I'm headed now. There's still time for a miracle though, so I don't give up hope…..

Rex - appreciate all your correspondence….it means a lot…....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I do hope she does get better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My thoughts and hopes for a miracle to come your sister's way is all I can offer. Hang in there and stay strong, I'm sure she gets strength from you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
PLEASE take Andy's advice!
You are no spring chicken, besides….
You're making me look bad!!!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Randy said it all. 
Hoping for the best for your sister.


----------



## superdav721

Rex you need to be driving a Pacer.


----------



## Kreegan

I'll be praying for your sister and family, Jeff.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff- Your sister is in my prayers.


----------



## DIYaholic

A nice surprise for me….
MY NY METS are on TV tonight!!!
Playing the NY Skankees….
We beat them last night, so there is hope!!!

I will be watching this game intently….
Hope all y'all can get along without me….


----------



## ssnvet

Prayers for your sister Jeff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We got a Damn Yankee with an edgy-cation…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh, What???

Go back, reread… Ok, read for the first time…

Jeff, Prayers for your Sister….. (and may the force be with you)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

MAPLE…...

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50241


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff. I'll be praying for your sister.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Did you "bat your eyes" at that gentleman???
You go girl!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, after chemo and radiology treatments, the immune system is under attack and fighting to get levels up, so it is very easy and not unusual to get an infection. The hospital is better suited to handle problem, and sometimes they will give a blood transfusion to increase the blood cell count to fight the infection. I'm hoping that your sister will weather this storm and be out of it soon, it may take several days before levels are reversed. I'm thinking of you both, give her my best.

And now, I actually made sawdust today, and I have a pic to prove it;










The day did not turn out as planned, but was OK. I went to the shop to work on some side panels I have cut and stored about 3 years, using it to make a couple of planters. I had my mind on doing T&G joints on both sides of each panel to make a good joint. Well after a lot of T&E, I ditched that idea and went for a lap joint on each side. It took awhile to get the router bit set dead right, and then I sought out the cut panels. Holy Crap there were 190 of them !!!!, enough to make over 8 planters …...........wow.
OK, so you guessed it …...I spent all my time left in the shop making 190 lap joints ….. You wanna PIC?;


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Yeah, you made some saw dust!!! Looks like a lot of progress….
There you go again, making me look bad!!!

I'll bet you were enjoying every minute of it!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex you are on a role. 
Having fun
in the Texas sun


----------



## JL7

Thanks everyone….it's appreciated….really. You are right Rex, despite her protests, the hospital is the best place right now. She has a staff infection that's really setting off all the alarms…...I'll spare the details, but will likely have her 3rd surgery (in the last 2 weeks) tomorrow. I'm the only family nearby, so I do whatever I can to help out….this is the 3rd and most serious "event" since he was diagnosed Stage 4 a year and half ago. She been beating the odds pretty well.

Sandra got a truckload of Maple…....finally! That's pretty cool.

Rex got a ton of half laps cuts…..very nice.

Andy went straight to number one…

Time for some sleep….


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Jeff,
I hope all turns around tomorrow!!!

It's gotta be tough on you though…..
Just know that you being there, I'm sure, is everything to her!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY METS BEAT the NY Skankees!!!

With that accomplishment….
I can now call it a game, err night!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy that was a good song it said it all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff keeping you sister in prayers and you too ,it a wear on all that is in theses battles, Rex is right


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i know you were grining at every ounce of saw dust that was hitting the ground ,thats a lot of cuts you are giving the camera s a workout ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guys for the kind words about my "actual" woodworking today. Did not get as far as I wanted, but did not realize I had so many panels cut. Start radiotherapy tomorrow and maybe for 10 days straight, so shop time will be as and when I can, but at least I made a start on the planters and getting that stock out of the way.

Jeff, I am glad to hear your sister is getting the best treatment in the hospital. Infections are most feared by chemo patients because the infusions really leave the immune system pretty defenseless for a couple of weeks or more. My doc insists that I take 3 Ensure Completes everyday to boost my vitamin intake. You also need to grab some of those masks they have in the hospital, and get your sister to wear one in company or out and about, for a while after chemo, it will help. Another thing you should know is that if ever your sister has to visit an ER, she must inform the desk that she is a chemo patient, so they can get her a mask and immediately place here in a "clean" area away from infections brought in by others. That is SOP, but you have to tell them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I was so surprised to find out I had so many cut pieces stored away, they take up room I need. I also have cut parts for those chairs I built several years ago, and some cut parts for 2 more Flower Carts too, need to do something with them to free up space.
That picture of the sawdust was just a little of it, I had already blown away mountains of it twice already. The cat and I are now back to a first name basis.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex that going to be a lot of flower pot s a you will need a flower trailer and a cart , but i have seen some beautiful flowers come from those part of Texas like the yellow rose , seems there was a song yellow rose of Texas


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a lot of lap joints, Rex. Maybe you should glue all 190 pieces together and make one BIG planter.


----------



## DamnYankee

Jeff - prayers for your sister
Rex - nice dust. Ya know if you MADE those planters the wood would be out of your way
Randy - Rex isn't making you look bad….....you are doing just fine all by yourself

Gene & Vet - Last year I was at Tyndall AFB, FL but we got to talking about PR. I am in San Juan. Crime rate is terrible higher murder rate than NYC with 1/3 the population. I am only here for a few weeks working for SOUTHCOM


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' gang,

Slow day yesterday and the boss let me take off early to catch my oldest daughter's last track meet of the season. She ended on a high note, and broke her personal best in the mile with a time of 7:21. I'm very happy for her, as she put in a lot of hard work to do this. I'm especially proud that she's so "comfortable in her own skin" and hasn't let her "relative performance" (dead last in every race) discourage her from sticking with it.

After my near mishap lowering my "multi-tool center" height, I'm demotivated at the prospect of reinforcing it's construction and leveling the planer feed table again. This old Delta lunch box is always going to be a sniper… regardless what I do to it.

Still thinking of your sister Jeff.

Lookin' good Rex, that's a lot of lap joints.


----------



## Kreegan

Sitting at the oral surgeons office, waiting to get the post put in the screw in my jaw. Then it's time for the regular dentist for the crown. I'm bout ready for dentures already. Lol


----------



## Kreegan

Good work, Rex. You need to get Randy the shop monkey to come clean up after you.


----------



## ssnvet

Teeth are over-rated Rich. Save your $ and you can enjoy an all liquid diet :^)


----------



## Kreegan

Now I have this weird little post sticking out of my jaw, driving my tongue nuts. It's also green. No telling what kind of space age playdoh it's made out of. Appt tomorrow to see my regular dentist about getting a crown put on it. My dental benefits are exhausted for the year, so that's going to be all out of pocket. Loverly.


----------



## DS

Hey all… been lurking around for a while. Been super busy with huge commercial projects.
I did manage to get a like new scroll saw yesterday… a Dewalt DW788 with a stand.










Found it on CL for $290.

Now I just need to score a bunch of $1.50/bf Maple…. Congrats Sandra-I knew you'd get your deal on the Bench Top materials.


----------



## superdav721

All you wood finding people SUCK!


----------



## Kreegan

I agree, Dave. My wood finding place has changed their policies drastically, so the wood there isn't the great deal it used to be. Got some maple for 2.40/bdft, which is crap.


----------



## oldnovice

People who find wood are termites … they eat up all the wood and leave nothing for us!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

All the termites SUCK , they dont relly like cedar much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex how you doing my friend , you been puting in some long times in the shop even for ones with no medical issues just keep the camera rolling ,im a young 58 and that would be a lot of cuts for me , and like William usely do it anyways and pay for it latter , you know whats strang i think im older than all the trees in my yard except this old oak and she dont have me by much


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, got back from my first radiotherapy Zap just after lunchtime, will be going each day now for another 9 days for treatment. No shop today as my daughter is coming over after work to hear all about the treatment, but tomorrow is a different story, I'll be off to the shop as soon as I get back from treatment.
Still redesigning the planter as I go, got to put a little chamfer on the edges of the lap joint cuts I made yesterday so the panels look nice. Also got to experiment with the frame grooves to cut for the panels to sit in, top and bottom. Thinking of making the planter a "convertible" so that you can have a regular planter and a raised one too on wheels. Several design features still in my head, then there is the finish to consider. Bunches of work to be done, and I might just make 8 of them to use the panels up.

I'm doing a lot better now after the Thursday, Friday and Saturday relapse after the chemo, so I'm working as much as I can around the yard and the shop. Given up refrurbing the shop for a while as it was getting to be too depressing, making stuff is much more fun.


----------



## superdav721

I got all the free wood I want. 30 acres of it. Behind the house. Its all vertical.
hmmmm


----------



## Kreegan

Drove past some construction workers cutting down walnut trees to make way for a new building. They were just tossing it in the chipper. :-(


----------



## ssnvet

Down to the dungeon!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks! 
Heck, I got a few 'you suck's - it's been a great couple of days.
Unfortunately, my lovely SUB 1.50/bf maple didn't meet the jointer yet. I'm all out of steam. Hopefully tomorrow.

Rich - you getting a dental implant? I have one. Wouldn't do it again. I wasn't aware that there would be a gap all around the bottom of the 'tooth', so each time I floss, the floss goes under the tooth all the way to the post. That and I can store a small meal back there in the gap. Nasty. I have 5 crowns and one implant, despite being fastidious with my teeth.

9:00 pm here and I'm struggling to stay awake.

DS - nice scroll saw. I think. Haven't used one yet.

And Matt, aren't you in direct violation of the bylaw that states all Nubbers must post photos of his/her workshop??


----------



## Kreegan

Yeah I'm getting an implant. It's better and cheaper than a bridge at least. I'm so sick of this whole process, which has been going on since before Halloween and has now cost me over 3 grand. I just want my mouth to feel normal again and to be able to chew with both sides of my mouth again.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY METS are up 8-1, top of the 5th, over the NY Skankees!!!

GO METS GO!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Mostly lurking this evening between innings, PLUS I don't have the energy to keypunch responses….


----------



## superdav721

There fixing to turn the AC off in my schools. I'm gona melt.


----------



## Airspeed

Dentists suck! A couple years ago I lost a filling and went to get it fixed, the dentist told me the tooth couldn't be saved and wanted to set up another app to pull it (so they can charge me for another visit) I couldn't understand why this tooth couldn't be saved, it didnt seem that bad to me. I went ahead and got another app but it was a month away and all I had was a temp filling that fell out. I kept replacing the filling with some crap I bought at the pharmacy, in the mean time I could tell the cavity was quickly getting larger, started hurting and was grossing me out! I got sick of walking around with a hole in my tooth!

Three weeks of this and I got pissed and found another dentist to pull the tooth I was told couldn't be saved. The new dentist got a copy of my original X-ray and told me if he had seen me then he could have simply cleaned up the cavity and filled it but after three weeks of rotting in my head I now needed a root canal and a crown! What should have cost me maybe $200 now cost me $2400! For one damn tooth!

This really got me angry at the original dentist, so mad that I called him and gave him some grief. It turns out he thought I was on MediCal (California's welfare type ins.) and MediCal doesn't pay for root canals or crowns so they instruct the dentist to pull the tooth instead. I told him that the second dentist looked at my X-ray and said I wouldn't have needed a root canal at the time, the first dentist then told me it was marginal. I asked him why he didn't tell me a root canal was an option instead of pulling it and he told me it was against the law for him to tell a MediCal patient (which I wasn't) that there was an option other than pulling it! How damn ridiculous is that! That makes absolutely no sense what so ever! I could have lost a tooth over such an idiotic policy!

I think I need to learn home dentistry!


----------



## ssnvet

A good dental practice is a real blessing…. Once you find one, you want to stick with them like glue


----------



## ssnvet

1 hr 45 min in the shop and all I managed to do was pick up (most of) my mess from lowering the tool center… And get all four corners shimmed so they transfer force straight down each leg of the desk to the cement floor. Either the floors not level or the tool center base isn't flat…. Or more than likely, both!

I've got just a couple small projects left and then I'll get some pics up


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY METS are 1 out away from a 9-3 WIN over the NY Skankees!!!


----------



## Kreegan

I made a couple of hold downs like the ones in this project:



I bought some plasti-dip, but haven't put it on yet. They need a bit more sanding first, but I'm tired and ready for bed. Night all!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I should have told ya'll that Dave visited me the a couple of days ago.
I had a real good time.
I enjoy visitors.
He made me some marking knives.
I made some handles today. 
Sorry I didn't take photos.
Haven't felt like myself since Tuesday morning.

Since yesterday morning I've been kind of depressed.
For the first time in my life,
I am without my own way of going.
I can always use the wife's truck when she's not at work,
But it isn't the same as having my own ride that I can call my own.

My old Blazer was my baby.
I dropped third gear in the tranny though.
I considered trying to fix it.
I need to face it though that I cannot keep (financially or physically) trying to keep an old hotrod going.
I just can't do it anymore.
Just laying down under it to change oil makes me start popping pills like crazy for the pain. 
So I listed it tonight on a local website for sale.
For now, and for the foreseeable future, I have to depend on my wife's truck when she isn't needing it.

So that cuts out my plans to visit Dave's place, Eddie's place, or pretty much anywhere else outside of town I want to go.
Actually, since I refuse to leave my wife at home with kids with no way to go,
It pretty much leaves me not going anywhere unless it's necessary.
I guess it's a good thing I like my shop,
Since I am stuck here indefinately.

DAVE!
You recon sometime this summer we could make a trip to Eddie's together in your truck?
If we plan ahead so I can be sure to have the money,
I'll pay for all the gas from my place to his if you just pay to get to my place and back to yours.
If you think that's possible, 
Call my sometime over the weekend so we can discuss it.
I don't feel up to talking on the phone right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rich,
SORRY but, posting pictures of another's work DOES NOT COUNT!!!

pictures, PICTURES, *PICTURES*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry you are in such a predicament and that it is causing such anquish! Wish I could help!!!


----------



## Airspeed

I feel your pain William! I destroyed my spine about ten years ago and it really sucks crawling under the old truck now a days! I love working on it, I actually get excited when something needs fixing but it gets harder each year! Fortunately I've replaced litterally everything on my 72 GMC except the gas tank and steering column so it's new now but I have a 69 C10 my grandpa gave me that needs restored again. I had it done about 15 years ago but the guy did a horrible job on it and it needs to be done again. I don't think I can do it anymore and I hate to see it fall apart so I had planned to give it to my son inlaw and daughter, I had willed it to her anyway so she was going to get it early. Unfortunately my son inlaw died last month, he and I where going to restore it together. Looks like My daughter and I will be doing it now. I hope I don't have to give up half way through!

What year is your Blazer? Must be an older (better) one it's got a 4 speed. Maybe offer up some beer to your buddies, that usually gets a tans changed pretty quick!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll get over it Randy.
I just have to get used to using my wife's truck.
Since my wife works nights, I will have transportation most of the time during the day.
It is just strange not having my own vehicle that is strictly mine.
I haven't been without my own vehicle since I was a teenager.

Also, it kind of bothers me giving up my hotrod.
I'm a gearhead at heart and never thought I'd be without a "toy".
It's like I'm giving up a piece of myself.
It is time to face reality though.
My health simply is not going to allow me to keep doing it.
If I ever do figure out a way to get something else to drive,
I need to get something more reasonable, and more dependable, than a 400 horsepower toy.


----------



## Airspeed

William you're making me sad! I wish I were closer, I'd give you a hand when your Blazer needed help! Good luck on getting a new ride! You never know when a good opportunity might just present itself.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sounds like your head is wrapped around this pretty well. Time (age & health) seems to dictate our fates. Adjusting to it is difficult, but accepting it is/can be the hardest part. Getting older SUCKS, but it does beat the alternative!!! As I see it, you will have more shop time to turn out more of your AMAZING projects!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to pass out, so as to be wide awake for another grueling day at work….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Airspeed, it is an '82. It has a 3speed TH350 tranny. I lost third gear in it.
The thing is, I could probably get someone to help me with it.
It comes a time though that a man needs to face reality.
If I fix it now, what about next time?
When you're running a blazer with 400 horses under the hood,
TH350 tranny,
And 2:72 gears out back,
That can cruise at 140MPH,
It's not if something tears up.
It's how bad and how often.
Usually that depends directly on how often you stand on the gas.
However, when you drive something with that kind of horsepower and getting 10 miles per gallon,
It's kind of pointless if you are going to baby it.

This isn't just about this one truck.
It's the fact that I need to face it that my health just doesn't allow me to keep trying to hold on to some of the things I keep trying to hold on to.

That's not all.
I sold my Bass Tracker boat a few years ago due to health reasons.
The moneys has already changed hands and I get to watch my ten foot jon boat leave here tomorrow.

It has come to a point that I must make decisions on what I'm willing to do, or not do, in order to still be able to keep my back held up enough to do other things.
At this point, if I want to continue doing the one thing I do on a regular basis and am somewhat good at, woodwork, then I must give up other things that hurt me and take me from it.
I'll give you an example.
A while back I completely rebuilt the distributor and added a few ignition mods to the engine in the blazer.
I couldn't do wood work for three days afterwards because I was down in my back from climbing up on the engine to stab the distributor.
I can't keep making those kind of decisions.
I have made the decision that I prefer to take better care of myself so I can continue doing wood work on a regular basis. 
I must admit though that it is a hard decision to swallow.


----------



## Airspeed

I know what you're talking about! I have to plan out my week so I can get things done, if my lawns need mowing I have to plan not to do anything the next day because I know I'll be hurting. I have to sit on my butt the day before any long trip or I can't make it. It's amazing how I had to learn how to live so differently after getting hurt! Had to give up water skiing, snow skiing. Sold my motorcycles, boat, skis, all my fun stuff. I miss doing all that but I still enjoy life, it's just different now.

Looks like you take advantage of your skills as a wood worker to fill your life! Keep your chin up and keep making those awesome projects!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think the engine is harder to let go than the actual truck.
I've got blood sweat and tears in that engine.

'79 350 block.
Bored .030 over to a 355.
Internally balanced steele crank.
270 magnum cam.
Flat top pistons with chrome moly rings.
Heads are matched and polished to the intake and exhaust.
Exhaust is custom built 1.5" tubes ran back to 2" collectors and into 2.5 thick wall pipe. Turnouts right behind the driver seat. If capped the fumes run back through 40 series flowmasters that turn down right in front of the rear end. 
Edelbrock street performer intake.
Edelbrock 650 carb.
Double roller timing chain.
Flex fan with shroud from a '79 truck cooling through a three flute radiator from an '84 4X4.
Accel dizzy wich was completely rebuilt using all accell high performance parts including the high out put coil in the top of the cap.
8mm wires ran to accel shorty plugs.

With the 2:72s out back, the only way the engine ever got over 3500 RPMs was if you threw it into low 1st and stood on it. 
If you done this, hold on when you throw the shifter up because it would spin and get away from you if you weren't ready for it when it hit second.


----------



## gfadvm

William, I think Clint Eastwood said "a man has to know his limitations". It broke my heart when I had to quit riding my reining horses but it got to where the pain just wasn't worth the gain. I had hundreds if not thousands of hours in them as I had raised, broke, and trained them. But woodworking has helped keep me occupied and I'm one of those guys who HAS to stay busy to stay sane. I had ridden all my life and it was tough to give it up but I survived and so will you!

Wish I lived closer so we could get together in our shops and plot stuff!


----------



## Airspeed

That sounds nice! You must have thrown some cash into that sucker. You have any pictures? I kept my engine stock except for the cam, just a goid quality rebuild but I didn't do it, I never rebuilt an engine and didnt want to take a chance of messing it up and wasting what money I had if it blew up a week later! My gramps gave me his 69 C10, he bought it new in 1970. I remember being at his house when he brought it home, that was the first and only time I ever saw him truly smile. I somehow knew he would give it to me some day and in 85 he did. It had sat for five years because he had only one eye and couldn't see out of the other well enough to drive.

When I bought my 72 GMC 4X4 I was actually looking for a pre 73 Blazer but every one I looked at was either too expensive or rusted. I finally gave up and bought a truck. I also bought an 87 K5 and had lots of fun in that sucker! Something cool about Blazers, like a van but not as hippie! I sold it last year, had to many cars and like you I couldn't keep up with the repairs.


----------



## Bagtown

Evenin folks.


----------



## KTMM

Evening folks, I'm still here, doing well for a change. Working, working working and getting paid, that's a big change from a year ago. I realized it has been 105 days since my last post of nonsense, but I felt the need to pop in this evening. Where I work we tend to have our hardest runs in the summer, and we're severely undermanned. I figure I'll keep averaging these 60-70 hour work weeks until the beginning of October or so. On another note, I haven't had much time in the shop except to work on people's pc's. I'm actually enjoying doing that again, now that I don't do it for a living. I hate to hear you've put up your truck for sale William. That's about all I've got to say, ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Gene01

Got to use the I Box yesterday. It only took me 3 hours to set it up correctly. The joys of a Shopsmith! And, the agony of being as mechanically inclined as a kitten. 
The drawers are 26WX16D and made from BB. 
Once set up, the I Box is a pure delight to use. In less than an hour both drawers were cut, box jointed and dadoed for the bottoms. 
Assembly time and fitting to the glides today. Might even get around to fitting the false fronts.


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Bags! Things thaw out up there yet? You get a chance to do any woodworking?


----------



## ssnvet

Man alive…. you guys with the back pain are freekin' me out.

I quit workin' on my own vehicles years ago… primarily because I've never had the luxury of having a "fun" vehicle. The closest I ever came was a '95 Suburban, with 265K miles…. which I loved. For me cars and trucks have been strictly functional…. the best bang for a buck to get me back and forth to work reliably. So when I discovered Bob and Rog down at the garage (a mile from my job) ... who would change my oil and grease the front end for $28, and only charge $35/hr for brake work…. I kissed my jack stands good-bye.

So William…. let's look at a quick cost-benefit analysis. You know your Blazer. You know what's good and bad about it. You know that if you are a good boy and don't stand on the gas, it will be nice to you in return.

No wheels…. ya, that aint gonna work out for long

Another used car? Total unknown…. and a very good chance of also needing repairs soon… and then you're right back where you are now.

A new car….. Heck just the cost of paying the sales tax, excise tax, reg. fee, and insurance will fix you Blazer multiple times…. and then leave you in debt for the next five years.

Here's your solution brother….. Double A, beep-beep, MCO. They rebuilt my Suburban trainy better than new for $1,200.

Don't let you're pride about doin' all your own work (because you probably know how to better than the guys you'd pay) prevent you from havin' the wheels you like, that make you feel good about life.

I've been nursing a rotator cuff and a couple "iffy" disks for 5 years now. If there's young bucks out there who will thrash their backs for short money, I'll play the part of the wise elder (heck, I'm not even 50 yet) and preserve my skeleton for hopefully chasin' grand babies around the yard some day.

Just my 2 cents, worth no less than what you paid to hear it.

Seriously… I hope you get it figured out…


----------



## ssnvet

or….. you could always eat crow (certainly not anyone's favorite thing to do) and tell one of the kids "I NEED your help" and you sit in a chair and talk them through it.

I bet your daughter, just back from college, would love to do it with you.

Of course, dad will have to remove his Superman cape…. which I know I don't want to do.


----------



## ssnvet

In honor of today's date….. Hope you like serious guitar action…. this one's a good quality bootleg….. all the best renderings of this song are all > 10 min.


----------



## superdav721

Boo
William we will work it out. I got Mama's little Rio5. It gets 35 miles to the gallon. We will just have to stop every 2 miles get out and smoke.
Who were those strange lj's?


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….... afterwork nap is done with…...did I miss anything worthwhile (Randy don't count)

Selling a BIG stanley #8C Jointer plane ( these didn't come with power cords) as it is just too big for the stuff I work on. I find a #6 size works better.

Need to buy two tires for the van. Last tire guy sold me a "65" instaed of a "70" tire size, wound up wearing both front ones off. Van pulled to the side of the 65 was on. DUH!!!

Will get a couple used ones for now, until the first Uncle Sugar check arrives from the Army retirement. Then maybe go to the BX and buy new for cheap?


----------



## ssnvet

re-read my "advice" post… sounds pushy and bossy…. sorry William… didn't mean to come off that way. I hope you can get the wheels situation figured out.


----------



## JL7

Just passin through…....sat down at the kitchen table to check the email and the rains came again….as I speak…..

Nice to see ya Mike…..let us know what's going on up there…...

Matt….I did listen to the BOC…...thanks.

William….good luck with the truck deal….tough decision there…..

Dave….hope you're not melted…..that would be ironic since you melt stuff on the weekends and all…..

Rex…..may the planters be with you…...

Chris/Rich…....think soft chewy foods….....

Gene….....the iBox sounds cool…...truth is I got one I need to setup…...I'm kind of a sucker for cool tools…..

Andy…...instead of feeding those horses, you now got a Grizzly to feed….stay on it…..

Eddie…...you got the termite thing going on? I saw some pictures from New Orleans that were pretty scary….

Sandra…..make us proud with that maple…...expecting some updated pics soon…...

Aaron….offer Randy a couple of beers, maybe he'll drive the 2000 miles to cut your grass…...

Randy…..I think you we're suppose to post some pictures of you and chef in front of a cutting board preparing some culinary delights…...right?

Bandit….could you drive the van sideways over to Marty's place and tell him he doesn't have to stand by the mailbox anymore….....the mailman isn't coming…....

Gotta run…..hosting a house full of out of towers this weekend and I can't hardly wait…..


----------



## Kreegan

There's nothing like laying in the chair at the dentist's office, while the dentist sits next to you trying to read the instructions for your dental implant. Real confidence booster.


----------



## DS

I think I'd rather he read the instructions than WAG it.


----------



## Kreegan

I'd agree with that, but I'd rather he knew what the hell he was doing even more.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I still have to feed em, I just don't ride em any more!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it s a lot of scary things in New Orleans ,good luck with those towers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william yall come on over the doors open anytime i got a good coffee pot and some chairs and benches we can sit on , if its at the end of the month it red beans and rice right after the first it s steaks and salad , we just to old to crawling up under these hot rod s when you get to point of getting you another ride get something comfortable


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich now thats scary ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i use to rodeo rode ruff stock events the bulls and saddle bronc ,so never got close to the animal just rode them or tried to didnt most the time but the events that had horses those boys loved there horses , horses are brave animals


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like every body got s some wood and building something ,

Sandra hows that maple top looking

Baggs that was just a drop by,


----------



## bandit571

Must be payday..

EVERYBODY around this town wants a part of my check!

Army sent the first check to my bank, bank did NOT get anything for MY account number…..

getting two used front tires tomorrow…

City water department is coming by tomorrow. Seems there is a decent water leak between their meter and my basement. Randall Creek is about a gallon per hour across the floor, behind the bench. Water bill was SKY HIGH, too! $$$!

Dave: still learning what I can do with a Junior Jack Plane, #5-1/4 size. Maybe a LONG bodied number three plane?


----------



## gfadvm

Good luck Bandit. When I had a bad leak at the meter they told me it was my problem since it was on MY side of the meter!


----------



## DIYaholic

I slip away for a few hours and things go crazy….

DS is still incognito, but was nice enough to check in.

Mike crammed himself into a microwave, to thaw himself out long enough to say hi.

Jeff,
Is having a party this weekend & DID NOT invite us!!!

I gotz some work work to do….
I'll be baaack…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*GLOAT!!!*
Ok, it isn't a tool gloat….
It isn't a wood gloat….
Took 4 out of 4.

*MY NY METS SWEPT THE NY SKANKEES!!!*

I can sleep well tonight!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day of making flat grass awaits me….
Cold ones have been consumed….
MY NY METS beat the NY Skankees!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Just getting ready to leave for radiotherapy #3. All seems to be going well and I have a cute "map" drawn across my stomach like a Star Trek tattoo. 
Rained several times yesterday, so the only time I could get to the shop, the only thing I could do was to do a little more sorting and prep work. Should be better today if the weather holds.
Nice to hear from Bags, and Eddie mumbling away. Interesting exchanges about vehicles, especially William's predicament, but you know there comes a time when you have the face the situation and settle into some mundane vehicle that you swore you would never consider, because it now suits your needs. Forget about all the HP, trannies and continued one upmanship additions, it's time to face facts that any transport is better than a hearse.
I do hope everyone has a great day, have fun and be careful.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents!

I missed another Mike sighting!

My daughter's theatre production is tonight, and twice tomorrow, so all my energy has been going toward that - getting her back and forth to rehearsals, making her meals that she can eat on the way there. It's chaos, but from the first theatre class she ever attended, she was hooked. She absolutely loves it. Same child who complains if the phys ed teacher expects her to run 5 minutes, will rehearse her lines and dance numbers until she drops.

The weather here has officially warmed up, which means I'll be fighting 'porridge brain'. The maple has been calling my name, but it will have to wait until this weekend is over. I caved last night and called my parents to come up and give us a hand over the weekend. I booked vacation time from work knowing it was going to be a crazy week at home, but I'm still 'knackered' as Rex would say.

William - I know nothing about engines or transmissions, but I do know about the choices, big and small that have to be made every day when we have medical issues. It's a great theory to be grateful for what we can still do, but I also firmly believe that it's okay to say how badly is STINKS sometimes.

That's about it here.

Shop wise - I was reading about chisels, because while I love my Stanley Sweethearts, the handles won't stay seated.
Found out that hairspray will work wonders. Plan on trying it today if I make it out of my PJs anytime soon.
(No Randy, I will not post pictures of my PJs. You'd be disappointed….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy Lucas BTW - don't think we've met yet.


----------



## Kreegan

TGIF


----------



## bandit571

Rankee: Now, IF they can just learn to beat the REDS!


----------



## Gene01

Rich, 
Thanks for the calendar update. Us guys that don't have a real job, often forget. 
Steve,
Rankee?????


----------



## Kreegan

Ahhh timesheet day. Thank goodness for monies.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes, TGIF !!! and yes Payday! and yes, it's already spent :^(


----------



## DS

Yeah! Brain-is-FRIED-day.

Seems that EVERY day is Fried-day… :-(


----------



## Gene01

Payday, the lack of which is the downside of not working for a living.
DS, Where you live, the brain isn't the only thing fried every day. 
Ever drive by a construction site in the PHX area around 2 PM in the summer and wonder how those roofers manage to survive?


----------



## DS

Actually, the roofers are done well before 2pm in Phoenix. It is a young man's game though.

They say it's only going to get to 108F this weekend. (But the pool is only 85F)


----------



## Kreegan

I don't actually get paid today sadly. The joys of being a subcontractor. I get paid when the company I work for gets paid. Today is just the day I submit the bill. Still, it's good times.


----------



## ssnvet

cheap - fast - good

you only get to pick two….

about as sure fire as the laws of physics.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Afternoon. I working on a sharpening extravaganza! I'm going to compare a Tormek, a WS3000, a WS2000, DMT Diamond stones, Water stones and Scary Sharp on plate glass. We'll be making some jigs for some of the stuff too, like a stone holder, a WS2000 stand, a way to use the cheap DMT mini diamond cards to sharpen plane irons, etc.

Hand tool show was supposed to air this weekend but filming is a little behind, as usual. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like a great show in the works sir stumpermeister-meisterstumper

Got any oil stones (hard Arkansas) to throw in the mix?


----------



## Kreegan

Sounds like fun, Stumpy. I should have sent you all my chisels and plane blades for you to sharpen during filming.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's a great question on *Dimensional Lumber* which you see in box stores and lumber yards.

The term "Dimensional Lumber" indicates to me that the lumber is the advertised/listed size, *but* it isn't, is it?

The term used is fraudulent, dimensional means it should be the stated size. Instead of a cross sectional area of 8, you actually get a cross sectional area of 5.25, which makes the difference of 2.75.

Can anyone explain the logic in this?


----------



## ssnvet

I'll take a crack at it Rex….

Opening considerations… 
1. Don't measure with a micrometer what you cut with a chainsaw
2. Wood moves, and the measurement you get today will change.
3. The market determines what options are available and how much they cost.
4. The housing market is the primary driver of the lumber market.


----------



## DS

Only S4S lumber is sold to actual dimensions. Otherwise, lumber size is referenced as the dimension when first rough sawn and before drying.

A 2 X 4 starts out as 2" X 4", loses about 10% to drying, then gets planed smooth to the finished 1 1/2" X 3 1/2" stud dimension.
(I'm pretty sure this has been covered before)


----------



## ssnvet

The easiest way to make sense of all this is that you pay for the volume of lumber that goes into the planer.

So if you buy an S4S 2×4, you pay for the board footage based on 2" x 4", as that's what the sawyer started with, before providing the add'l service you requested. The sawyer will indeed shove a 2" x 4" board into the four sided planer, and what comes out will be an industry standardized dimension of 1.5" x 3.5", and the sawyer will happily increase the per BF price for the extra labor and equipment cost.


----------



## ssnvet

editing is giving me fits for some reason

not sure if any of the is showing up


----------



## ssnvet

what DS said…


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Jeff, what mixes were you trying for Maloof Mix? I think I want to give that one a try.


----------



## Swede

Someone has to pay for the sawdust and that will be the consumer.


----------



## JL7

Rich…..



















Here's a link I used, scroll down to the Maloof part….Just be sure to wipe all the excess off between each coat (very important!) And melting the beeswax takes a double boiler and better to do outside if possible…...


----------



## Airspeed

I just got lucky! I have been working on a small dust collector for portable tools like belt sander, router, etc. I got started putting together an old blower, reached under a shelf for the motor with the threaded shaft the impeller mounts on, mounted the impeller and did a quick test to see if the motor still worked after tearing it apart and cleaning it and BAMMO! The impeller exploded! I'm talking shrapnel everywhere! It turns out I grabbed the old motor to my pool pump, it spins at 3450 RPMs, not the 1700 RPMs the impeller was rated for. I got lucky because as I went to plug it in the cord pulled the motor about 25 degrees so the chunks of razor sharp phenolic impeller missed my georgeous face by mere inches! This is where one chunc stuck about ten feet away. 
I won't do that again! At least not with this impeller! Sucks, now I have to find a new blower! At least I'm still pretty!


----------



## Gene01

Wow, air. Nasty gash in that wood. 
I get shivers thinking what it might have done to your flesh.


----------



## Airspeed

Yea, I keep thinking of what it could of done to my eye! I didn't get out of it completely unscathed, I just noticed my fore arm was hurting and found this! 









I guess it was a good wake up call, the dumbest mistake can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Kreegan

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Kreegan

That sounds like something I would do, Aaron. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, then logically, according to that explanation, they could have just listed the lumber as a tree trunk of 30" diameter as the original six of the lumber, and you get just a portion of it.

Not trying to be awkward, but you should get what you pay for, it is not just confusing, it is an illegal listing under Weights and Measures laws. Would you buy a vehicle with only 3 wheels, or buy a pound of meat and only get 3/4 lb. ? The word "Dimensional" means - to dimensions stated.


----------



## superdav721

Air head DUCK!


----------



## superdav721

Well I got this today









So that made me put this in









I had 50 foot of of 









so I cut a hole in the shop floor and put this in









Now I have a REAL welder and 240 in the shop.
I did all this after work and keeping up with a three year old.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Dave, Nice score on the Lincoln!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice going, Airhorn. When Mustache Mike and I were making the shop ambient air filter he stuck his hand into the furnace blower. He must have had a brain fart or something, he just reached right in. I was amazed he didn't lose a finger. But he got cut pretty bad.


----------



## ssnvet

Glad you didn't damage your handsome mug Air Raid…. Wouldn't want you to scare your grand babies :^o

Even at 3450 rpm, I'm surprised it disintegrated like that so quickly…. I wonder if it was out of balance or wobbly on the shaft.

You dodged a nasty bullet for sure!


----------



## ssnvet

I think Rex is going to try to convert us all over to the metric system.

FWIW, we always refer to the "dimensional lumber" sizes as nominal at work.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Vet!
Mike next time test it with a stick first.
Stumpy did he need stitches?


----------



## Airspeed

Stump, I think it may have exploded even with the proper motor, I actually found the blower in a pile of junk at a yard sale, it looked like it had been exposed to the weather for some time. The impeller was made out of what I call phenolic plastic and was pretty dried out. I still get a little freaked thinking what it could have done to me!

So how many stitches did MM get? Lets see the gruesome photos!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eeek, Airmarshall, that was a close one. Glad you weren't hurt.

Performance #1 done. Amazing job by the young actors, but I'm genetically programmed to believe that.
2 more to go. I'm banking on Sunday afternoon for shop time.

Don't get me started about metric….. I learned metric in school but the adults still functioned in the Empirical system. Sooo I cook using cups, but drive kilometres. When I walk or run, I measure it in minutes per miles. 
I give my kids medicine by the millilitres but I do not know my own height in metric.
HD has started listing some of their plywood by millimetres now and I'm lost!

I think my kids have a better handle on it, but my frame of reference uses portions of both systems.


----------



## Momcanfixit

oooh, gruesome pictures???


----------



## ssnvet

Test it with a stick

We had a leak in the HP air system on the boat when I was a wee nubly newby…. 4,500 # air that is.

I thought I was helping to find it by waving my hands around, untill a salty second class jack slapped me.

He found the leak with a broom handle, and I still have hands

fyi… NUB=non useful body


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, didn't Canucks used to buy their gas in Imperial Gallons?

That should get Rex all excited

I'm glad my girls skipped the school play this year… We're busy enough as it is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, not any more though. Litres. Don't ask me to convert between the two.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I told the Stash I would stitch him up but the sissy went to the hospital. I think they used that glue stuff they have instead of stitches. But as I recall he was in a lot of pain for a few days. I think he took a photo of it. I'll have to see if he still has it. The funny thing is the blade of the blower that caught him actually bent and the motor stalled when it made contact. It was a small motor, maybe 1/5 HP. If it had been a more powerful motor he would be Stumpy II.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I looked it up
1 US gallon = 0.83 Empirial gallons

1 liter = .264 US gallons
1 liter = .219 Empirial gallons


----------



## Momcanfixit

All I know is that it costs $86.00 to fill up the minivan.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night gents.


----------



## bandit571

Just went through three rounds with the power company.

Old tenent left a 7k bill at my address.

Went to switch over to my name.

End of month for the switch over…OK? NOT! Day before the end of the month, powwer company pulls the plug.

Few phone calls later, guy comes back and plugs it back in? Called up the Co.Rep. We had to supply all kinds of paperwork, by this m orning. Ok, sent the stuff in by fax. They call back later, wrong paperwork (huh?) Landlord was lying? ( Oh, really? He might just sue over THAT one) and a guy shows up AFTER the business office closes down, and un-plugs the house again!

Went over a few heads ( and some of them will get a write up Monday) and the same guy had to come BACK out at 9:00 pm and plug the house back in.

Wife wants to sue the place. Landlord Might, too. I had better NOT get any bill for May!


----------



## DIYaholic

Way too many posts to remember what I wanted to say….

Bandit,
What are you doing dealing with the power company….
Hand planes don't need electrons!!!

Sandra,
I don't know what it costs to fill my vehicle….
My company pays for my gas!!!

AirRifle,
Glad no serious injuries came your way!!!

Has anyone seen Marty? If so, please worn us….
So we can high tail it outta here!!!

TGIT….
*T*hank *G*od *I*t's *T*hursday!
I have to work in the morning, so it don't feel like a Friday!
Ok, since I have to work tomorrow, I ain't celebrating!!!


----------



## ssnvet

7k electric bill!

Was he growin' pot in he basement?


----------



## boxcarmarty

speed read


----------



## DIYaholic

Mustache Mike,
I feel for ya.
I hope the pain has eased from your "fan/blower" incident….
I know the pain from working with Stumpy will never end!!!

Stumpy,
Can you pass on the above message to *MM*, PLEASE…...


----------



## Airspeed

A friend of mine was cutting some lap siding for his pump house. Had the siding on saw horses and was cross cutting with a skillsaw, his wife decided to help and held up the board with her hand, right in the saw line. She lost the tips off all four fingers. It happened so fast she didn't know they were cut off until she saw all the blood. They saved two but the others wouldn't heal. 
Have another friend whose wife walked up to their Cessna and stuck her hand right in the prop, didn't lose any fingers but her hand was never the same!


----------



## DIYaholic

Take cover, run for the hills or hide everyone!!!
Marty showed up!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need a report from Andy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

AirHead,
That Cessna incident gives me the willies!!!

Bandit,
Did you hear that???
*PLANES are dangerous!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Need light to see what the plane is doing.

Mets ever learn to beat the Reds, YET????

Picked up two MORE hand planes today, along with two used tires for the front of the van.

Tried driving home after that, through a severe Thunderstorm, with dime sized hail. Got to the point of having to pull over and wait a bit. Too much hail, too much wind, and way too much rain. Could only see MAYBE a 1/4 mile ahead.

After all that, then fight DP&L Co. idiots! Kind of out of the mood to play with a handplane….


----------



## superdav721

Marty who?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, where did they go, George, where did they go????


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for your concern Marty. Lots of thunder but we only got a sprinkle of rain. OKC was not so lucky! 2 fatalities (a mother and child).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Metric system is FAR easier to use than the Old Imperial system and the colonial version of it. Imp gallons are larger than US gallons, an Imp 50 Gallon oil drum holds 55 US gallons .. go figure.
And Guess what?, the Metric system is the World Standard of weights and measures, even the US adopted it as the only legal measuring system it in the 1800's …. go figure.
The US measuring system is stuck in a time warp and uses both systems when it comes to "high" engineering and Medical…. go figure.
The US population won't budge and inch to using the actual legal US system, but the metric world has got them cornered, because they won't budge an millimeter. ....go Figure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you're ok!!!
Unfortunately, the local news here just reported that there are more fatalities in the OKC area. They said a total of five deaths have been confirmed. I hope that is the (less than) "grand" total!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wish the US of A did switch to the metric system. It really would make life easier. It's a pain when you have to fix a machine of "mixed countries of origins" pieces parts!!! You need twice as many tools. One set in "SAE" & another in metric! Twice the tool purchase for one job!!! Just a PIA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

TGIT is almost over….
I will soon need to awake to ANOTHER workday!!!

I thunkz thits I'fe hadz enuff cold onez four thes nyte….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Andy Duck!


----------



## MustacheMike

Actually the real story is that Randy, Joy, and I have caught on to Stumpy's "pull my finger" gag so he has started a new one. "put your finger here"!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Latest report.

Firs though, I must comment on two comments.
Eddie's
Thanks Eddie. We'll get that way eventually. I don't understand the reasoning you're using behind your meal planning though. You have steaks and salad when you have money? And red beans and rice when you don't? That's my assumption anyway based on the dates given. I though, would much rather have the beans and rice over the steak and salad.
As for the truck, the Blazer was comfortable. And it's hard to find a vehicle that I am comfortable in for longer than five miles. Actually, I am glad Dave picked something else for a trip to your place. His truck is NOT comfortable to my back. Ford never made comfortable seats that I've found for my back.
Mike
Thanks and I understand everything you're saying. It all makes sense, but falls on deaf ears to a gearhead. Please let me try to explain.
Working on this thing myself isn't just about wanting to be superman. The only reason a gearhead drives what I have is because he builds it himself. Any other reason would be foolish once you know the whole story. Yes, there are some rich guys who pay people to build something. From my experience though, they usually aren't as good as the old Blazer I have. That is because (#1) they keep it mild so they can lie and say they built it, and (#2) the builder keeps it simple and doesn't go to far because he knows the rich guys doesn't know enough about the vehicle to keep it going and will be a constant PITA with minor repairs and adjustments once it's built. Now, what I have isn't as nice as some rich guy's toys. It's a constant work in progress. She isn't pretty or new, but hell, neither am I. 
Now for the rest of the story. You bring up a good point about if I baby it the old girl would probably last me a long time. That is exactly the part I can't get my wife to understand though. This thing is built to stand on from time to time. It's got dang near a half inch of list on the intake side of the cam and dang near that on the exhaust side with a split duration cam. If you don't blow it out on the highway on a regular basis, she's load up with carbon and run like crap. That's my excuse anyway. The truth is, it gets ten miles to the gallon. Why would anyone drive a vehicle that gets ten miles to the gallon (if you drive it normal) and NOT stand on it from time to time?
I wish I could put a standard tranny behind it. It is hard on the life of an automatic tranny living behind roughly four hundred horses. My bum leg doesn't allow me to drive standards anymore though. That's why I gave up my old Ford truck several years back.

Now for the update.
I have not been able to sell the truck. All I'm getting is lowball prices and shruggish comments about the economy. I would sell it, but I'd rather roll it down the hill and set it on fire before letting that engine (that has upwards of five grand in it) go for a couple hundred dollars, much less a VIN matched 2WD Blazer. They didn't make too many of those. There are plenty running around that people converted to 2WD, but not many that have the VIN number designating it as a 2WD. 
So I am now down in my back. I crawled under it and swapped out the madulator valve and governor on the tranny. I took it for a test spin and it held all gears, even at about a 100MPH. That doesn't make sense to me. After spinning third gear a few days ago, it should be gone. Yet, she's still kicking. It still is refusing to automatically downshift to first at stop lights,but you can manually dowshift it to first, which is what started this whole fiasco, but it's running. So I now am at a crossroads. 
Do I fix it and run it until it tears up again? Do I fix it and throw in a set of 3:73 gears that I have lying around somewhere in my junk that will help the tranny live a better life but give me less top end power? Or do I fix it and sell it before anything else goes wrong? Or do I say the hell with it and sell it to the scrap yard since I can get more for it there than what people are willing to pay for it?


----------



## Gene01

A barrel of crude oil is 42 gal. A standard US barrel of liquid is 55 gal. 
a 2X4 is 1.5X3.5 unless it's hardwood. Then it's 8/4X16/4. 
A US gallon is less than an Imperial gallon. 
The hundred yard dash is now the 100 meter dash. 
NONE of my 1/4", 1/2" or 3/4" plywood is actually the stated thickness. But all my MDF is….for now.
My 03 pickup uses both MM and SAE nuts and bolts. (My son tells me that on some OTR rigs, he's found SAE headed bolts with MM sized shanks and nuts.)
Some highways in S. AZ have speed and distance signs in KM on one side of the road and miles on the other.
A shot of whisky can be a jigger, which can be 1 oz or 1 1/2 oz. Both are poured from a jug measured in liters, or fractions thereof. A "fifth" is now .75 liter..and who the He!! ever decided to measure spirits by the fifth of a gallon, anyway?
It doesn't matter to me what system is used. As far as I'm concerned, one's as good as the other. I just wish that they'd standardize it all and stick with it.


----------



## superdav721

boom!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

ANDY, I hope you are your's are OK in OK.

Gene, you are right, we don't need to be operating in two different measurement systems at all, my pick would to go with the one that is more coherent, easier and world standard. Why does everyone fear the metric system?
The US Imp system is so full of nonsense units and fractions can cause measuring errors.

We have got thunderstorms forecast here for today, so at the moment, shop time is questionable. Had my third radiotherapy session yesterday and it seems to have just added to my "shagged out" tiredness, but no pain whatsoever.

William, there comes a time as you get older or become less active, to rethink your personal transportation needs. Forget all about what you would like, what tinkering you always did, and becomes very practical to suit your circumstances.
My head would want to be in a BMW, Audi, Morgan etc., but my body would certainly not be happy in one of them. Instead you have to weigh other features of a vehicle, like entry and exit (no climbing up or crouching down), power everything, auto trans, trunk or luggage space, driver seat with lumbar control - things like that become important when you get older or infirm.

Hope everyone has a great day, have fun and be careful.


----------



## bandit571

Wood!









$7 New-in-box Buck Brothers #4, AFTER I got done with it.









A #4 from Worth Tools. $4 rust bucket.


----------



## Kreegan

Here are my completed hold downs. I like that Plasti-dip stuff. These work so well they pulled the t-track out of my MDF benchtop. :-/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

like those hold downs Rich dose that dip stick to the wood pretty good ,and where did you get yours from looks like it would be good for leg tips for the outdoor stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i had a truk with 3;73 gears even went on trip with it , it was ok it was a 4 wheel drive but then i did go thur a few rear ends but it was all my doing mud digging and drinking its going to happen ,

how did you do the blue name thing thats cool

either way yall come on over maybe we could hit the bonnie and clydes trade weekend i havent made it there yet cant get enought stuff built up to go yet ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit you sure can do some stuff with those planes ,my planer is out and now that all im useing got to pull out my work sharp


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i aint mumbling im rambleing on  i wish they would use the metric its a lot more understandable to me ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

MustacheMike glad it wasnt bad your segment of the show is going good i enjoy it and learn from it but then im a little on the dont know any thing about scrooling but im picking it up a little


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

look like they are still trying to get rid of the porn on the new members listing whats wrong with em , always got to be some perverts out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess im going back to my bench building ,i really dont like makeing these anymore but make hay while it day


----------



## StumpyNubs

Any of you guys Sawmill Creek members?

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?203911-What-do-you-make-of-Stumpy-Nubs


----------



## bandit571

I am.


----------



## bandit571

Looked like a couple live in Ivory Towers.

Two are too caught up in themselves to let others have a wee bit o'fun

Most like the show…..


----------



## Kreegan

I'm a Creeker, though I only read the turning forum. I replied on that thread.


----------



## superdav721

I have been on the creek. Not a fan.


----------



## Kreegan

Eddie they sell that Plasti-dip at menards for 6 bucks for a can a little bigger than a can of soda. Should be great for outdoor furniture.


----------



## Kreegan

I like the turners forum on the Creek, but that's literally the only forum I even try to read. I stuck my head in their Neanderthal hand tool forum, and rapidly decided I wasn't cool enough to hang out there.


----------



## Gene01

Left the creek 2 years ago. LJs is more my speed.


----------



## superdav721

I have been a member for 2 years. I think I have made 7 posts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Rich they dont have Menards down here lowes and HD ill check them out


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks, guys! The thread is actually mostly positive. The couple who don't like the show were fair about it. They just like a more serious form of woodworking. I will admit that I did a bit too much "humor" stuff in the earlier episodes. Hopefully they will give the more recent ones a look some time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy im not a member but read there stuff it s looks like its a positive comments thou . you have a strange sense of humor, if a person wear this world to tight they may not get it but we all know you here and we know it s not your fraught its Joy and Randys ,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I went up the Creek a few years ago, did not stay, luckily I took my paddle with me and was able to escape.


----------



## ssnvet

Been in the 90s going on three days & the pollen count is off the charts :^(
Had to put in the window AC so my youngest could breath more easilly.

But these are the days when a basement shop is heaven!

Got he planer table shimmed pretty level…









And finally got the mortiser set up the way I wanted…









And mounted this old die board from work for use as a cutting/chopping board…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - looks like a productive day in the shop. 
I'm overdue for one of those days.

Never been on Sawmill Creek. This is the first and only ww site I've been on. Pretty happy here and hope to stay.

Daughter's last theatre production for the year was tonight. Another great show. It's so nice to see her doing something she loves that much.

Found out that one of my neighbours is going to a workshop in Rockport Maine this summer at 
http://www.woodschool.org
Lucky guy. I'd love to do something like that and have someone actually show me things. Maybe when the kids are grown and I've won the lotto.

In the meantime, I'm still chomping at teh bit to get to that maple.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Matt- That is a really good idea for the mortiser! I'm going to try that out.


----------



## ssnvet

Took my wife to Rockport a few years ago. It's a very pretty stretch of coastline. Somehow, visiting the furniture making school didn't make the itinary :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Others have executed more elegant versions of this, and I had intended to mount the mortiser on 3" of blocking to retain the original clearance, but the front-back vise travel was limited buy the vise hitting the mental base. So I gave up 1.5" vertical so the vice would clear the base.

It's probably a little different for each brand of mortiser.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Hope everyone had a good or better day. I'm off to do a blog entry regarding my day in the shop!!!

But first…..

Stumps,
I'm not a member at "The Creek" and have only heard bad vibes about it! Seems just a few "Wet Willies" are wound too tight, to appreciate your "style", so be it.

Matt,
I saw a similar mortiser setup elsewhere and want to do the same to mine. Thanks for the reminder.

TTFN,
blog in progress….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres some of Roys show s love these 
http://video.unctv.org/program/1421129721/


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW, only one post in two hours???

Where is everyone?
Why didn't Eddie ramble?

My newest blog entry.


----------



## Kreegan

Night all!


----------



## DIYaholic

'Night Rich,
Thanks for the info & link (on my blog post).


----------



## DIYaholic

The rains are falling….
Lightning is flashing….
Thunder is booming….
I'm gonna try to do some snoring….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Mornin.
You up, Sandra?
Nice shop there Matt. Surely, it's not always so clean and tidy….please tell me it's not.
Randy, The "Lair" is looking good with the new addition. Looks like a nice gloatworthy CL find.

I'd imagine most folks that frequent this corner of LJs would not find the Creek a good fit. I like eddie's turn of the phrase. Some over there, wear this world a bit too tight.


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubbers,

I'm on a final big organization kick Gene. I want every tool "ready to go" with no fuss…but I'm finding that unless I become a zealous neat freak, it all goes to pot very quickly. So I try to put every tool away and hit each area with the shop vac as soon as I'm done using it. Stowed for sea and rigged for dive, as we used to say.

Hope your rain storm is heading our way Randy, we need to break this heat wave.

SMC is an alright place. If you post anything critical of one of their sponsor's products, it will quickly get deleted though.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...temps dropped yesterday like 20*.....low of 48* last night…..

Nice looking shop Matt…...

One more day and night of out-of-towners, then it's off to Ohio for 3 days…...lookout Bandit….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Dodging big thunderstorms yesterday and last night, so shop time ended up to being just a couple of hours were I managed to sand the panel pieces pictured in the top shelf of the rack, so still 2 more self loads to go. Also did a little more tool and materials putting away, which always helps to get the shop a tiny bit better.
Weather forecast today is for thundershowers, temps in the 90's and high humidity, so it will "work around it" shop times today.

Hope your sister is doing OK Jeff.
Hope Andy is doing OK in OK

To everyone, have a great day out there.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ye, ye bunch of twerps, and twerpettes! You to, Randish.

Home from first night of three day work weekend, need a nap…....BAD!

US Army paid the first retirement pay check! Did NOT get it, YET! It went to the right Acc.#, but, the bank doesn't show anything on it… WTF? Monday will be a few phone calls, and maybe an Arse-chewing. I want that cash!

Nap time!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have a good nap time Bandit, hope you get the check deposit sorted out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Missfits & Mister Fitz,

Thunderstorms forcasted for today. Looks like I may have to take refuge in the basement Lair!!!
Two days in a row… Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## Kreegan

Just got home from a long trip to the zoo. Absolutely gorgeous out. Mostly sunny, mid 60s with a nice breeze. Boy had a blast at the zoo. Tried to climb everything he could and a few things he couldn't.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Feel good video of the day- A little cripple pig named Chris P. Bacon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now that you've seen the video, here's some jokes about it:

- If you put a little motor on those wheels he'd be fast food.
- He may think he's fast, but I'd smoke him
- He's squealing those tires
- Look, meals on wheels
- What happened to his legs? Well, you don't eat a pig that cute on one sitting!
- With all the exercise he's getting those little hams are going to be delicious!
- Add some eggs and toast and I'll be in hog heaven!


----------



## ssnvet

I just ate that little guys cousin at IHOP, he was delicious.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit. - have you always used the same account for direct pay? I suspect not. DoD sends an "empty" check the first time it pays to a new account in order to ensure it is the correct account and that the electronic process works correctly. I have switched account for my direct pay a few times in the past and that is how I know.


----------



## bandit571

Will gave both the bank and the Army bunch a few calls, tomorrow.

Almost time to get ready to go to work, again. Just don't like them 12 hr. shiFts…

Got two more to go, then off for two nights. Kind of screws a person up with these shifts…..


----------



## Airspeed

I wants pig in a wheel chair! Crap, the closest thing I have is my daughters Kurt Russel Terrier, I guess that would work. Now, how to get rid of the back legs and convince my kid it was an accident?


----------



## Airspeed

Stump, when that pig gets famous you'll have to "roast" him! Hell probably ham it up the while time!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
No wood working going on to report on.
I've been too busy hurting myself trying to mess with a Blazer.

Update on my situation.
I've gotten nothing but lowball offers on the truck.
I know what I NEED to do.
But there is no way in HE!! I am GIVING it away,
Which is what I'd be doing at the prices being offered.

So I stripped out the valve body and made some modifications.
It is now a full manual.
I is still the same TH350, but it shifts like a manual.
Nothing works automaticallly.
Running it like that, she runs strong, 
But takes a nutcase gearhead like me to drive it.

As it sits, if someone offers what I gotta have for it,
I'll sell it in a heartbeat and try to buy a mini-van that a friend has.
Otherwise, I'll just run the dickens out of it until I blow it up.
Then sell it for scrap.
I'd rather do that then to give it away.


----------



## Airspeed

William, I drove my 72 GMC 4x like that for three months saving up for a rebuild, finally got it in the shop and had it built, they pulled it out, put in a shift kit, replaced all the bands, bearings and cluthes, replaced a couple of questionable gears and reinstalled it in two days for $750. It's solid now and shifts instantly! They would have done it for $500 if I pulled it myself but I would have had to do it in my driveway, in the snow, screw that!

Do you have a good tranny shop nearby? It paid to shop around for me, I had one shop quote me $1800 for the same job and same warrantee. Good luck either way!


----------



## ssnvet

Here's an idea for ya William…. Put one of those B&M slap-it style ratchet shifters on it…. But somehow, I don't think that will be condusive to "babying" it. :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

Been in "My Lair", for most of the day. Built a "ballast" box/shelf for under the lathe. It's just a 2×4 frame with a ply top and bottom. Concealed in the box will be two bags of sand, for added weight and vibration dampening. After dinner is consumed & the paint has dried, I'll install it under the lathe.

With all that done, it will be is time to order a few turning supplies.
Gotta luv the need for more tools!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hurst dual gate!


----------



## DIYaholic

William, William, William…..
You love cars….
You love wood working….
You've built bandsaws (think wheels)....
You've built mechanized marble machines….
Just build a wooden car!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Tinkered with my compressor and got the regulator to shut off reliably again.

I had it running the other week to fill up my 7 gal. air bomb for use out in the barn… When I came in to check it, the pressure was >140 psi. :^o

So I cleaned up the pressure switch and eased up the on the regulator spring a couple turns an voilà! It is shutting off at 120 psi. again.

Next step was to break apart some black iron pipe unions to remove & completely dissect a really nice Speedaire filter/regulator I use outside the compressor box, as it's had an annoying air leak for some time. Turns out their is a rubber bellows that has a little split in it. I salvaged this unit years ago and am hoping that I can get a replacement bellows from Grainger, as there's no way I could justify the expense of buying one this nice.

Here's what the set up looks like:









Fingers crossed until I call 'em up tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry guys.
I forgot to mention that part.
I've got the manual shifting part worked out.
There's a guy in town who is coming to me a lot for mechanical wisdom and advice.
He came over and heard about what problems I had.
He just happened to have a B&M Megashifter lying in his shed that he let me have.
It worked as a ratcher shifter. 
It was a breeze to install.

As for getting the tranny rebuilt,
If I went through all that, I would rebuild it myself.
I am also considering that option.
The same friend that gave me the shifter says he'll pull it and put it back for me.
If he can do that and put it on my bench, I can build it. 
I have to have a hand in it for it to be worthy to me.
If I rebuild it, I'll have my hand in it.
If I go that route though, I'm modifying some steeles and clutches for a stronger tranny and putting in a reverse manual valve body. I'm through with messing with automatics. If I go that route, since I can't drive a standard anymore, might as well build the next best thing to it.

I still though think I want to sell it.
Just the light duty work I've done on it lately has been pure hell on me.
I hurt every day anyway,
I can't handle much more of it at the level I'm at right now though.
I stopped drinking years ago, 
But I am seriously debating on having some bourbon to ease the pain.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I have actually considered a wooden car build.
I know you are joking,
But I am not.
I think that would be the ultimate project for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, if you are mechanically inclined at all,
A pressure switch for a compressor is reasonably priced and easy to install.
If I read your post correctly, the shutoff point is moving?
If so, it is on it's way out and will fail completely soon.
It's best to replace it now.
The cheapest place I've seen them here is Harbour Freight and Tractor Supply.
I highly recommend Tractor Supply over HF if you have one there.
If not, check any farm or tractor supply store.
They stock parts such as that for farmers who fix their own stuff and are usually more reasonably priced than say, a parts house.


----------



## superdav721

Here is what I got done today.









I started forging a small axe today. My wrist hurts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't help with the bellows you mentioned because I actually have no idea what you mean.
Is it a rubber type gasket that goes around the bowl (usually plastic or metal) where it mates to the manifold that the pipe runs to and from?
If so, you can cut one out of a car inner tube.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, that is the most wicked scarecrow I have ever seen.


----------



## superdav721

Its all metal and the joints are loose. I hope it will ding around in the wind and scare the deer. Its looking right in the bedroom window. Freaks the ole lady out.


----------



## superdav721

Ole Ford hubcap!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You are one powerful person….
You went and turned the whole world on it's side!!!


----------



## ssnvet

But Dave…. Does it have a heart?

I think your right William…. I was wondering "why would the set point have changed?" Because the unit is failing?

Looks like I should be able to get another Square-D switch for ~$25

I'm a little reluctant to start dumping money into this compressor though, as it's >20 years old and I suspect the tank may rust out soon. But I need to replace tires and brakes on two cars by winter, so a replacement compressor is not in the cards


----------



## ssnvet

I hung with a kid in HS who had a tricked out '67 SS Camero, with a big block… It had an automatic (Turbo 400?) and the B&M slapstick. Used to have pics of him pullin' wheelies :^)

The only guy in our town who ever beat him in a quarter was running Nitrous.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Looked like a battery powered scarecrow when I first looked. My neighbor uses a propane cannon to keep the deer out of his garden. Sounds like a war zone over there!


----------



## Kreegan

I have the bottom part of my son's helper platform gluing up in the garage. I mostly chopped the mortises for the top stretcher. I need to finish those, cut the tenons and glue up the top platform, then do the rails. With any luck I can get that mostly done this week. Flat woodworking takes too damn long…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, my Blazer is built more for highway.
It isn't much out of the hole.
A stock truck can beat me in the quarter if there's a halfway decent driver handling it.
On the highway though, it shines.
It can run well over a hundred with RPMs in the cruising range.

I've only seen one vehicle beat me on the highway.
I was headed to Jackson and this newer model Dodge pulled near me with HEMI stickers all over it.
It didn't bother me because I've already taken several of the new HEMIs on the highway.
This truck however walked off and left me.
What's worse? 
He backed out, let me catch up, and took off again.
He was just playing with me.

I followed this guy into the truck stop in Jackson.
I had to see what he actually had in that thing.
The truck was newer.
He had blown the engine though and happened to have an old HEMI from years back tucked away.
We're not talking about one of those new HEMIs that only carry the name.
I'm talking about one of those old ones that could twist the needle off the tach without even grunting.
I didn't feel bad knowing that I was beat by a superior engine. 
Man I drooled over that engine though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Flowers, mulch and manure sum up my day. No shop time, in fact my 'shop' is in the worst shape it's ever been. Now in the midst of everything there's a baseball glove oozing shaving cream, next to the ping pong table, next to the pile of maple that is supporting the three bikes, which are blocking the wheelbarrow.

I need a shed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great scarecrow Dave. Could be used for target practice!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the compressor,
If it's more than twenty years old,
I can guarantee you it'll outlast any new one you buy today.
Old compressors used quality parts with oiled lubrication.
Newer ones use the cheapest materials possible and usually depend on an oil-less design which is a bad idea in the first place.
If the compressor still runs good, it is worth fixing.

If I had the money and had to buy a compressor today,
I'd buy a tank, motor, and compressor seperately.
It's a simple matter that I can get better quality parts seperately cheaper than I can buy a complete chinese made piece of crap.
I can get a used motor pretty much anywhere.
I can pick up a tank pretty easy.
The compressor, Tractor Supply sells a twin cylinder canst iron sleeved, oiled compressor. That's just a compressor without tank or motor, but I haven't seen a complete new compressor with that kind of quality parts on it in years.


----------



## Kreegan

I've been looking at a motion activated sprinkler to keep the rabbits out of my garden. I was going to use coyote urine, but I figured the neighbors might not care for that solution.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Andy. My brother in law made an acetylene cannon once and it was LOUD!
Won this on flebay


----------



## superdav721

SPC Christopher R. Drake

KIA NG
Hammond, LA, 06-04-2013

SPC Christopher R. Drake, 20, of Tickfaw, La., Louisiana Army National Guard, died May 26, in Bagram, Afghanistan, of injuries sustained when his vehicle was attacked by a rocket propelled grenade…... He was assigned to the 1084th Transportation Company, 165th Combat Support Sustainment Battalion, 139th Regional Support Group, Reserve, La.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll give ya $125 for the blazer, but you'll have to deliver it… and fix it… and fill it up with gas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice score Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, believe it or not, your offer sounds almost as crazy as some of the offers I've had since I told several people it was for sale.

By the way, it's got a 32 gallon tank. If you run it empty, it'll take about as much as you're offering to fill it back up.


----------



## ssnvet

We're losing too many good men over there… And now it's often the very people we're supposed to be helping who are turning on us.

Unfortunately, William, mine is an oil-less comp. That's why I had to build a sound box for it… As my shop is below the family room, and no one could hear themselves think when it ran b4 I built the box. If I thought the tank had enough life in it, I'd look into converting it with a unit like you saw at Tractor Supply.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie planted and relocated flowers all weekend. Boy am I tired…..


----------



## JL7

Was that Marty?

Scary crow Dave…...and cool plane….that is, if you want to cut tongue and groove panels by hand…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice tongue & groover, Dave!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I see you survived the invasion, err visitors!!!

Stumpy,
Aren't you supposed to be filming the removal of Mustache Mike's fingers???

Another Lathe day blog entry....


----------



## JL7

Randy - still one more night….and morning to go….why does everybody always want to use the bathroom at the same time?? No bother though, it's for my sister…...gotta check out the blog…...

Happy Monday eve all….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh sure Jeff, remind us that tomorrow is Monday & back to work! I was enjoying myself, until that!!!

BTW, hope your sis is keeping both her sprits & the fight up!!!


----------



## superdav721

Crap Its Monday?
Thanks guys.
Jeff I hope things are better and all is well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sad Dave prayers go out to the fallen soldiers family ,so young, sometime you almost forget theres a war going on till you get this then you realize their are ones who dont like freedom and one like this solider thats was on the front defending it .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty how you get tired watching someone else work


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy on your blog whos cigar was that lieing on the Jet leith, looks like it was used very little


----------



## DIYaholic

eddie,
No cigar on the lathe….
Which picture did you think you saw it in???

It is nighty night time for me.

Sorry eddie, but you will have to continue on…
talking to yourself.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Sounds like Marty and my hubby had the same weekend. It was too sunny for me to be outside for any length of time, so my dh offered to help get the flowers done. He edged the beds and did the mulch which left just the planting for me. Otherwise it wouldn't have been possible. He's not a flower guy, but he appreciates how they look through the summer.

Off to work this morning - I have a lot of vacation time saved up, and because I'm still on restricted duties, I can take as much as I'd like, which is usually not the case in the summer. So, I'll have to decide how much I'm going to take and book it today.

If I don't get some shop time soon, I may implode…

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MustacheMike

"Stumpy,
Aren't you supposed to be filming the removal of Mustache Mike's fingers???"

Hey! Don't give the kid any ideas. He will do anything for a laugh or you guys!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Mike just the sight of him is funny.


----------



## Kreegan

Mike you might want to get some of those Kevlar gloves if you're going to continue working with the Stumpmeister. We're talking a guy who tried to rout his nose off once after all.


----------



## Kreegan

If I were Stumpy's sidekick, I'd be wearing one of these:


----------



## DS

Rex, lemme see if I can translater into "British" for you. (heheh)

Let's say you have a sawmill and you run a bunch of boards 50mm thick X 100mm wide. (Roughly 2" X 4")

You probably want to get paid for the lumber you cut at the size you cut them, but when you dry them, they shrank 10 percent to 45mm X 90mm.

Then, you customer asks you to smooth them up a bit because they are rough and he doesn't like splinters. So after another day of work your pile of lumber is now only 38mm X 89mm, but it is dry and it is smooth.

You still want to get paid for the wood you milled, but the old curmudgeon customer of yours says that he only wants to pay for the 38mm X 89mm and that you are falsely advertising them as 50mm X 100mm. You say, no sir, I cut these at 50 X 100, but then I dried them and I smoothed them for you. I still want to get paid for what it took me to make this product for you.

He pays, but grumbles the whole time like you just ripped him off.

Next time, you tell yourself, you'll give him 50 X 100's still wet and rough sawn. Then he'll know he got his money's worth.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Just got back from Zap #4. Had some time in the shop yestrday and started building another storage rack/shelf unit, yeah that's right another bloody shelf rack. Was not a question of whether I wanted to or not, it became clear that there was no way I could "Stash" all the stuff that 2 fold up tables have got on them, so it HAD to be done. I am building it under the stairs where there is a useless space that can be put to good storage use. It is nothing special, but good construction out of whatever materials I had around, may take a pic of it if I get it finished today.

How about starting a petition for MustacheMike to have his own show? I think it would be a great hosted show more suited to the mature WW aficionados (like 0ver 40's). What do you think?

When I get this storage place finished I shall go right back to the planters, unless some other crisis shows up that drags me away from the project
Funny you should mention Marty, what is he up to?, it's like he just auctioned himself off.
Eddie, see you didn't get to post your all night ramblings to yourself sowe could read how your mind works - miss that.

Hope everyone has a great day out there.

PS Stumpy, I just wound you up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS,
"Roughly" dimensions provide no dimensional stability.
The standard is 40×90

So using your theory, *Dimensional Lumber* has nothing to do with finished dimensions given or advertised?
Where else would you see this happen? 1 gallon of gas and receive only 3/4 gal? 4 lbs of sugar and only receive 3 lbs?, a 12" ruler that only goes up to 9"?. Dimensional does not mean any previous sizes the item was, dimensional means that this is the final dimension. Period.


----------



## Kreegan

Ordered the Incra gauge and router plate for my Stumpy router table, which I will hopefully be able to start this weekend. I think instead of the miter slot along the front, I'll get some of that miter slot/t-track combo stuff and use that instead.


----------



## DS

All these other services are considered "Value Added"

By the way, when you go to the Burger King, (not to be confused with any other royalty), your Quarter Pounder is NOT a quarter pound. It WAS a Quarter Pound BEFORE is was cooked.

(Oh, the humanity!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, 
OK, I can see the Burger King theory, but if you own a restaurant (like I did) you order beef patties at 5to1 or 4 to 1 etc,. meaning the 4to1 one equals one pound of beef patties - which they are. So during the cooking of the patties, you are saying that a certain percentage of the original weight is lost - which it is. 
You say this is part of the "value added" service (VAT) which is NOT legal in this country, so sales tax operates as a stand in?. Both VAT and Sales Tax do NOT benefit the restaurant owner, it is merely a tax collection system for the authorities, and Sales Tax is NOT paid on ALL things.
Would this mean that a burger purchased at Burger King in one state and was to be eaten in another state would be free of any taxes?


----------



## DS

I was not referring to VAT or any kind of tax when I used the phrase "Value Added".

This phrase was all the buzz in the 80's and 90's as a key strategy for companies to thrive in business by adding value to thier products. (No one likes to eat RAW hamburger)

The mill adds value to thier lumber when they dry it and plane it. They also offer construction studs precut to 92 5/8" so the contractors don't have to trim a couple inches off each board before they can frame a wall. This service adds value for the contractor and costs the mill very little, so they make more profits.


----------



## Kreegan

More information on this stupid topic than you ever really wanted to know:

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/misc/miscpub_6409.pdf


----------



## Kreegan

Also, any and all complaints need to be directed to the American Lumber Standard Committee, which operates under the purview of the Secretary of Commerce.


----------



## DS

Nice, Rich. I skimmed half a dozen pages before my eyes glazed over and I realized the truth of your statement.


----------



## superdav721

boom!


----------



## bandit571

SPLAT!


----------



## ssnvet

SHAZAM!


----------



## Gene01

BEHAMITCH!


----------



## Kreegan

SNOOBABOOBAJOOS!!!


----------



## bandit571

Bierjez Skratzkaya!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

POP !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

smack


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

crakle


----------



## DS

The crowd is so easily amused…. ;-D


----------



## DIYaholic

Na-nu Na-nu, shazbot!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Simple minds enjoy simple pleasures!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- That T-Track/Miter combo sounds like a good idea. Did you get your drawer slides yet?

I've been watching the heck out of old Roy Underhill shows the last couple of weeks. Ever notice how he uses an ax for everything? I swear he could cut dovetails with an ax.


----------



## DS

Maybe he uses a CNC axe behind the scenes to cut his dovetails…

... or, maybe not.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Roy does the entire show in one take, which is remarkable. But the downside is he has to rush his work, which means poorly fitting dovetails, etc. Just once I would like to see what he can do when he takes his time, because I know he has the skill.


----------



## DS

That explains why, when I watch his show, he always seems in a rush, out of breath and nervous.

(It could also be the treadle-powered camcorder he uses…)


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Momcanfixit

Invented by my kids - BLUBBER SHNOOBIT!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh and this one I can't tell the kids:

Say this one quickly

I'm not the pheasant plucker, I'm the pheasant plucker's son.
I'm only plucking pheasants 'til the pheasant plucker comes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy day for me today


----------



## DIYaholic

I see *MAPLE SAWDUST!!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang Sandra how big is that table


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mucho maple sawdust indeed!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i got those plans for that swing but i think the measurements were a bit off


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kinda jointer is that back there it llooks like it got a few chip of dust too


----------



## superdav721

Nice pile o dust Sandra


----------



## gfadvm

Nice pile of shavings, Sandra. Got any wood left?

NICE outfeed table on the planer!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The jointer is an old 6" Delta I bought for $200.00 It does the job but it is on my wish list to upgrade.
I used it first but then moved it out of the way. So the pile is a combo. I jointed one edge on each of the boards, and planed them just about to smooth. Once I rip the boards, I'll plane them down the rest of the way.

Speaking of ripping the boards, some of the suckers are 3" thick and I'm worried about how I'm going to get the job done:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/50416

The guy who sold me the maple was looking at the plan for my workbench and kept trying to do the math as to how many boards I would need considering several of the boards will be ripped down into three smaller ones. Between the two of us, we must have completely messed up the calculations because I have way more than I need. Some of the boards are 12" wide and are too thin for the workbench, but I can see a few boxes in my future.
Other boards were thrown in for free because they were cupped so badly, but I still managed to get them flat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy, the mobile cart works great. It was a challenging project but it has served me well. The arms swing up and lock into place when I'm not using it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I only seen my name mentioned 3 or 4 times so it must not have been important…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, My arms swing up and lock into place when I'm not using it too. But, I think we're talking about 2 different things…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

But do you stay out of the way against the wall when not in use?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Officially over did it today. If all goes as planned, I'll overdo it tomorrow as well!

Good night gents and germs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Friday yet???

I'm calling today over….
Y'all have fun tomorrow!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Hola Nubbers!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Yankee


----------



## DamnYankee

Seems a bid odd to be called a Yankee by a Canuk


----------



## ssnvet

treadle-powered camcorder

now that's funny!

I'm tellin' dad that Sandra killed the grass :^)


----------



## ssnvet

I suspect Sandra, being a Canuck, is not acquainted with the subtle difference between a Yankee and a Damn Yankee.

:^)


----------



## DamnYankee

As a "Born Again Southerner"/Damn Yankee, I'm not sure the difference is subtle


----------



## DamnYankee

For our expanding collection of Nubbers not from the US Atlantic Coast let me edumakate you…

Generally speaking a Yankee is someone from Northeastern US…Maine down to roughly Maryland and west to Ohio (Michagan is considered Mid-West not Yankee).

In the South (Virginia to Georgia and west to LA, TN & KY - NO FL is NOT SOUTHERN - it is a bunch of relocated Yankees) a Yankee is a tourist, they come to the South spend some money and then go home.

A Damn Yankee is a Yankee that came down and STAYED. (This is me).

When I got to the point where I'd lived in NC longer than any where else combined I started calling myself a "Born Again Southerner"


----------



## Kreegan

Stumpy, I ordered the drawer slides, router plate and miter track/t-track from Rockler last night. I used the link on your page, so hopefully you get some kind of credit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for setting me damn straight…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops, duplicate..


----------



## revwarguy

Generally speaking a Yankee is someone from Northeastern US…Maine down to roughly Maryland and west to Ohio (Michagan is considered Mid-West not Yankee).

What I was told that if you live in the southern hemisphere, a Yankee is anyone above the equator. If you live above the equator, a Yankee is anyone who lives in the US. If you live in the US, a Yankee is anyone who lives above the Mason-Dixon line. If you live above the Mason-Dixon line, a Yankee is anyone who lives in New England. If you live in New England, a Yankee is anyone who lives in Vermont. If you live in Vermont, a Yankee is anyone who doesn't yet have indoor plumbing. :^)

But, then again, I could be wrong…


----------



## ssnvet

if we went back in time, a little closer to the civil war (aka The War of Northern Aggression), I think DY would have been known as a Carpet Bagger….

but in either case…. he aint' ever gonna be no "Son of the South"


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rich*- Thanks! I'm sure they keep track of how many people click that link, but I don't get anything for the purchase.

Hey *Revwarguy*- You a history fan?


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you're in a hot dog eating contest, poop on the table, and then while everyone is too grossed out to eat, just finish one hot dog.


----------



## revwarguy

Hey Revwarguy- You a history fan?

You bet. My nom de plume actually comes from one of my other hobbies, historical re-enacting. I only do eighteenth century stuff - French and Indian or Revolutionary War periods. Some think my name is somehow political, but it's nothing related to that.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow…. REVWARGUY built not one, but TWO finger-joint jigs….

Anyone involved in re-enacting French & Indian War gigs has got to be a "real" Yankee.

Please do tell us about your CNC.


----------



## superdav721

A Yankee is anyone north of me!


----------



## revwarguy

Please do tell us about your CNC.

ssnvet, more than you probably want to know here.

I am also building Stumpy's drill press table, and I just made two drawers for it in "personal best" record time using Stumpy's jig finger joint jig. I cut four boards at a time easy peasy. Since I was making two drawers, I thought about doing eight at a time, but decided not to push my luck.


----------



## ssnvet

more than you probably want to know

Oh you might be surprised at how nosey I can be…

I got 80% done with a bench top mill conversion three years ago and stalled. Built a barn, set up a basement workshop (almost done), etc… But I hope to pick it up again and finish it up by the end of the year.

Do you hang out on CNC zone? I used to a lot, b4 my build stalled. Now I hang out here and Stumpy's "brilliance" is slowly turning my brain to mush :^)

OBTW, welcome to the misguided misfits who circumvented the lack of a chat room by impolitely taking over Sir Stumps-a-lot's thread. He's so upset he went and told his pops…. who has now joined the dream team…. :^)


----------



## revwarguy

I got 80% done with a bench top mill conversion
Funny, my mill experience is here. Didn't think a CNC conversion was worth it for this one, but I did add some mods to it, like some DROs and a power feed.

Do you hang out on CNC zone?

Yep, same avatar and username on CNCZone.

welcome to the misguided misfits

Thanks. Hijacking Stumpy's thread keeps him at the top of the current list and bumps the participation count, so I presumed that was ok?


----------



## ssnvet

actually …. the other guys hi-jacked it long ago…. I just dog pile on to add my share of obnoxiousness…

Stumpy has to be careful, or he'll get drafted to run for president!


----------



## ssnvet

Here's my shamefully stalled mill project…










Worse part is…. I can't use the mill until I finish it… it's basically a boat anchor until I get it done


----------



## revwarguy

Looks nice! Is that a GO463? Whose conversion kit did you get, or did you roll your own? You planning on using Mach3 or LinuxCNC? If you need any help setting up Mach3, let me know. Perhaps start a thread over on the 'Zone, though…

Unlike a boat anchor, you could probably sell that setup for most of what you have in it!


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the offer of help….. Yes, it is Grizzly's version of the Sieg X3 & I'm planning on using Mach 3, so I may take you up on it when the time comes

Need to bone up on lumber grading rules, as my boss suspects we're not getting what we're paying for….

Not sure what we can really expect when we buy #4 or industrial grade 1x and 2x , which the guys in the shop refer to as RCS grade (really [email protected]¥ $h!+).

So this is my "light reading" for tomorrow


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Watch it! I live North of you and am NO PART of a Yankee!


----------



## ssnvet

Tell him Andy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm watching Christopher Schwartz "super tune" a hand plane. I like him, but I hate the way he sings his vowels. It grates on me after a while.


----------



## bandit571

Been watching the same ones.

Watch a couple other people as well.

Maybe I should post one? ( IF I had the camera-orski to do it with….)


----------



## Kreegan

I much prefer the Schwarz's writing to his videos. He just doesn't come across well for me. He's an excellent writer. I'm reading his Workbenches book right now. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Airspeed

I'm glad a 2X4 isn't 2"X4"! I framed houses for 15 years as a kid, carrying full dimension lumber around all day would have sucked! Specially when I had to hand stack a roof, dragging full dimension 2X8,10, and 12" boards up several floors would have been murder!


----------



## DIYaholic

A Yankee is a member of that other New York MLB team!!!

*Go Mets Go!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Andy its all where your heart is.
I got kin that fought on both sides.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents!

Haven't seen Rex in the past day or so…. of did I just miss him?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops, guess he posted yesterday!

(psssst - help me Rex, these Yanks can't even agree on what they is or ain't)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bonne nuit a tous!

(That's good night in french, Randy)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra,
Yankees or Southerners, they are all colonials. 
All I know that it Texas, Yankees cannot cross the state line.


----------



## Airspeed

Taco burrito enchilada.

(That's Mexican for, uh, breakfast lunch and dinner! Yea, that's it!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Thanks for the "good night" wishes but….
It is rude not to wish everyone a good night!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Friday yet???

Anyone want to mow lawns for me tomorrow???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Dogboy

Hello all, I have been stalking stumpy for some time, thought I would post a request. First some back ground. My kids have been sitting around the family computer waiting (as I dont let them watch anything on tv but the Woodsmith shop). Anna with here Mustache Mike Pajamas and plush hand plane, and Little Logan in his iron lung (made completely from full extension drawer slides, a repurposed harbor freight mortiser, and partical board) full of hope that the drum sander plans will be published soon. Please make make them smile again publish the plans.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Just getting ready to leave for day 6 of my radiation treatments, only 4 more to go, then on the 11th I get my hormone capsule replaced in my arm, and "chemo week" follows that. This month, I have a LOT of medical appointments, so I get very little time to post. I'm grabbing whatever time I get free to do some more at the shop, but yesterday's 95 degrees was a no-no.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Kreegan

What kind of meds they got you on, Rex?!? Yankees aren't allowed in Texass?!? Yankees INFEST Texass! That was no small part of why I moved. There are more non-Texans than Texans in that state, by a generous margin I'd guess.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday was unproductive. Had to go into town for a haircut and mail some letters with checks in them. our mail box is 1.5 miles from the house and, a year or so ago someone stole our outgoing mail with some large checks in it. So, now we take them in to the PO. 
Then it was on to Lowes, HD and Walmart. Lowes, to get some drawer and door pulls. HD (across the road and next to Walmart), to verify that Lowes hardware selection was better and cheaper (It was), then on to Walmart for some medicines and food stuff on the wife's list. All in all, a 132 mile round trip with two 30 minute delays for the highway repavers. 
On the bright side, stopped at my favorite little diner and got one of their great cheese burgers, fried in butter and topped with green chili salsa. MMMMM…good! Almost as exciting, I stumbled on a station where gas was $3.22. Filled it up and reset the trip mileage doo-hicky in the Focus. At 65 MPH on the return trip, the little car got 50.7 (at one point) and registered 49.8 MPG when I stopped at home. That K&N air filter must be helping! I'm lovin' it.
It's on to installing hinges and pulls today. Maybe some cleaning, too. Matt's shop pictures have inspired me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, They change meds with me frequently.
They also add meds bags when they give me chemo - don't know what they are though.
The meds I take daily this time;
Glimepiride
Lisinopril
Prednisone
Gabapentin
Hydrocodone Bitartrate 10-400
ONDANSETRON
SERTRALINE HCL
FUROSEMIDE

I had heard that they allow some Yankees entry, but that is just for the concealed carry guys to have fun.


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' gang!

"Standard Grading Rules for Northeastern Lumber" is proving to be a dry read .... LOL


----------



## Kreegan

Ok, it looks like 60.5% of Texas residents are natives. That leaves 39.5% out of state. That 39.5% is made up largely of obnoxious, irritating sacks of meat though.


----------



## Kreegan

How long you lived in Texass, Rex? Were you fortunate enough to live there pre-90s when the state started going to hell? I remember the Texas I grew up in. It was a decent place to live, populated by decent people who went to church on Sunday and actually paid attention while they were there. Whenever I go back and see what it is now, it just makes me sad.


----------



## ssnvet

So the interesting question is whether Texas's "issues" are more related to immigrants coming form the north, the south or from NOL?


----------



## bandit571

Is it Texans, or Texicans?

Brunch has been served!

Sorry if you all missed it….

Mailman coming with a box today! Might be back later this week with another.

Mailed out that Aircraft Carrier of a handplane Monday. BIG box! LONG box! That thing was HUGE! Lot of cast iron in that one….


----------



## Kreegan

That's not a plane; that's a weapon!


----------



## Kreegan

I decided Texass wasn't for me anymore due a combination of the explosion of money-grubbing Yuppies living their lives as though it was their right to ******************** on everyone and everything around them and hordes of immigrants, both legal and illegal, multiplying like rabbits, refusing to assimilate and doing their best to make everyone else feel like they were imposing on them. It all comes down to chasing money. A place loses its soul when grubbing after nickels in the dirt becomes the primary motivating force of its residents.


----------



## bandit571

Here in Ohio, we'd say the same things about the West Virginians swimming across the Ohio River. Then, there are those "people" from up north. Dixie highway, was the Drug and Booze Corridor. Now, it is I-75.

Around here, it is just as common to here "Y'all" as it is to hear "You". As for them Michi-Ganders? Safest place is to be behind them when they are on the roadway. Either 95mph, or 45 mph, doesn't matter which road they are on. At least most are on their way to Florida, or if they work for the "Big Three", they are on their way home for the weekends, in Kentucky.

My ancestors came from Ireland, then bought "Government Lands" in the Ohio Terr. in the 1820s. Been in this area since (damnitall, I hate Ohio winters!)

Mail came! Package was in one piece! Wards Master #3! Missing the bolt that holds the iron to the chipbreaker, though. Maybe be some emails about that one….


----------



## ssnvet

Michi-Ganders

Musn't rag on the Meeeechigan crowd, Sir Stumpy-meister will not be pleased.

The conclusion of my lumber grading inquisition is that PMO (planer mill out) or #4 grade SPF 2x is not actually a grade…. it basically means "this is all the junk that doesn't make the cut for #3". In our neck of the woods, material almost always trumps labor, so we'll most likely sort and cut around the defects and keep buying the PMO.

Interestingly, I learned that SPFs (the 's' is for south) is specifically from US logs (sorry Sandra, no Canuck logs allowed) and no longer includes any species of Fir at all, while SPF does include Canadian logs, and a few add'l species of Pine…. but still no Fir.

So there aint' no F in SPF.

Rex will not be happy.


----------



## Kreegan

Lots of Douglas Fir in the construction lumber section at Menards and Home Depot here. It's specifically marked as Douglas Fir though, and not SPF.


----------



## ssnvet

I like the Doug. Fir. I think it's stronger and it's definitely a bit lighter. There's more straight ones in the pile as well. :^o

Only draw backs are that the grain is courser and it's not as smooth and it cost a little bit more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening all…..

Had the opportunity to get off early so I ran and didn't look back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You home yet???

They called and said you're needed back in Columbus…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna take this time and spend it doing something productive. Then when I get done drinking my beer, I'm gonna finish my daughter's arbor…..


----------



## Airspeed

I had a customer come in once asking for some 2X4s, I asked him "Doug Fir?" To which he replied "no, my names Ted Simmons", it was funny. I had many come back after buying lumber complaining I ripped them off because the 2Xs were "undersized", I also had people bring in a framing square to check the Sheetrock, they were afraid it would be out of square and make it hard to hang, I've never seen an unsquare sheet of dry way and I have sold hundreds of thousands of sheets, even if it were out of square who cares, you have to tape the edges anyway! 
Then there were the people would bring back a stack of lumber after they sat it in the sun for a week complaining that it was defective because it twisted! I could easily find out what type of lumber and materials the DIY homeowners were going to buy each weekend by watching a couple of home improvement shows that week, these people would be amazed that I knew what their weekend project was. I've had people bring back nails because they bent, many many saw blades because they mounted them backwards and plywood because it had knots.

It was also funny to hear what people called things such as rebar, most would call it "rebarb", they would also be bummed that we only carried water heaters, not "hot" water heaters.


----------



## JL7

Just rolled in Marty…....and it warms my heart knowing that you missed me…...

3 days of sunny and 75 in Columbus…..(kind of a nice city actually) and then landed in Minneapolis, and 2 minutes before I got to my car…..it's pouring rain…..and cold. Great to be home…

I have some convention stories…...and I know the rule….."what happens at the convention, stays at the convention"....but, that usually applies to the guys and their crazy antics…. This time I was traveling with our new female Operations Manager…..let's just say, I managed to work my way back to hotel by midnight last night. She didn't show up for breakfast or the next 2 hours of stuff…....best anyone can figure, she rolled in about 4 AM from the bar hopping, and I got to watch some of the late night karaoke video. LMAO!

She should be picking up her 4 year old about right now! Sleep good honey…..

Lot's of posts going on here…...will try to power read later…..

I did enjoy the tales from the Lumber Store Aaron…...

And the best Buckeye joke I heard:

How many Buckeyes does it take to screw in a light bulb? Only one, but they get 3 credits for it…..


----------



## bandit571

Ja, ya betchja!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Sorry I missed ya. Give me a minute to reload…..


----------



## bandit571

ScheiseMeister?

May have spelled it wrong, though.

Must have been that plane flying overhead, out of Columbus.

I don't think Martrino meant Columbus, Ind. Just down the road from camp Attaboy, er, attaberry.

At one time, there were two Sherrif departments looking for a car I was riding in. Something about missing gas at a farm…..


----------



## Gene01

Airspeed,
Maybe if they were called cold water heaters, folks would understand. 
Some in my wife's family say they need to un-thaw the chicken for supper.??? They probably actually have a hot water heater.


----------



## Kreegan

Ugh so full…Mexican food for dinner after Indian food for lunch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I have done a lot the last couple of days.
A lot of sitting.

I hurt myself working on the Blazer.
Yea, I know. And ya'll don't have to tell me.
I've gotten enough "told you so"s from Lisa.
I had a choice of practically giving it away though,
Or fixing it.

I found the culprit that started this whole drama.
First, let me tell you what is pissing me off about the whole deal.
Several years ago we saved up the cash to buy this professionally rebuilt tranny from O'Reilly's,
Because I didn't feel up to at the time trying to rebuild one myself.

I have never messed with it because it was running good,
And still under warranty.
Now that the warranty ran out in January 2013 and it was acting up,
I started messing with it.
I think this "professionlly built" tranny was built by a stoned teenager in his back yard.

The filter had no gasket on it.
The governor housing cap had, instead of the usual O-Ring, about a half tube of orange permatex.
Five of the thirteen pan bolts were the wrong bolts.
It was a mess.

Then I found the issue all along was I wasn't going into the right gear from up top.
My linkage was adjusted right, but wouldn't stay adjusted.
So I dropped the pan again.
The crow's foot pawl on the inside side of the linkage shaft was attached with a nut that was loose and crossthreaded.
Luckily, I never throw anything away and happened to have an old TH350 tranny in the back room I was able to scavenge parts off of. 
Everything is now back to normal. 
The tranny is strong.
However, I now worry just how much damage I done to the steeles and friction plates during this fiasco.

So here is the end decision.
I don't really wish to give up my bably.
I can't handle future majow repairs.
The truck is the most comfortable thing I've had in ten years on my back.
So I have decided to keep it.
But how?

Well, I have this friend.
He is the same friend that helped me with the engine build and the only guy besides myself that I allow to touch my vehicle (to drive or work on). 
He is going to give me a donor TH400.
He's going to pull the TH350 and get it on the bench for me and help me.
I'm going to build it up to handle well over a thousand horses.
The idea is to build something that will outlive me.

What's all this going to cost me?
He has a second TH400.
I'm going to help him build it the same to go in a truck he is currently building.

I can do this.
This guy I'm talking about understands my limited abilities and is always patient when I tell him I have done all I can do at a time.
He knows enough about mechanics that I don't push myself to do things that hurt me. 
Other people who don't know what they're doing can't help me because some things are easier to do myself than try to tell them how to do it.
So having someone with more than just basic mechanical knowledge is the biggest asset this friend brings to the table. 
So it may be this time next year before it is all done,
But I will have a tranny in the old girl that'll handle the horses coming from the engine in front of it.

Thank you for all you guys who listened to me rants, whines, and gripes through this whole ordeal.
It's nice to have somewhere that a guy can vent when he needs to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

To everyone:
Sounds GREAT!!!
That's a shame!!!
Nice job.
No way?
Another one?!?
Welcome home.
Good to see you…..
GO!!!
Hope it all works out!
Glad it is going well!!!

William,
I'm really am glad that you will be able to keep "The Beast"!!!
I can understand how important it is to you. Both as a "Gearhead" and for the comfort it provides. Good for you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was that William???

What did he say???


----------



## gfadvm

William, Without friends we wouldn't get anything done in this life. I too have reached the age and health status that I'm not afraid to ask for help. I think you made a good decision.


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to hear you got it worked out William…. And I agree, never throw anything out! :^)

I made a little progress on my air system.

I found two very similar air regulator/filter units in a bucket of spares and managed to scavenge the part that I think is causing my leak.

Though I'm a little surprised to see how much the short runs of black iron pipe and pipe fittings I'm using have rusted. Some of this is down stream of my filter, so it may get into my hoses and make its wy into my air tools. Not sure what to do. Copper is out of the question and I don't want to buy new galvanized either. Since I have it all apart, I'm thinking about soaking it all in Evaporust and shooting a rattle can of Rustoleum in each fitting and pipe (mostly short stubs).

Any thoughts?


----------



## superdav721

Frikastat is worn on the muffler skyhook reostat, or some thing. 
That sounded good William. I can build a motor. Ill leave the tranies to you.


----------



## bandit571

The only trannies I have helped to build were Honda ones, since i was on the assemby lines as they were built new. Even worked on 4WD ones. But, that was on their assemby line.

Dad used to work on trans all the time, until they got too complicated. He could drop a stick shift one in the morning, and have everything fixed up that evening, ready to go back in the next morning. Even had a special jig to lower them with. Now a days, most come out a bit differently. IF a school has a Joint Vocational School with it, sometimes they will have an Auto Shop Class. The one up here, I supplied the parts, they did the work, and learned the how to at the same time. They replaced the trans on my 2004 Caravan a while back.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Wards Master #3?









or a Buck Brothers #4?









The BB#4 is on the FleeBay until tomorrow. Getting too many #4s in the shop….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I had that same problem as you once, and it did make for the early death of my favorite pin nailer.
Now, off the filter, I use brass adapters, straight to the rubber hose. This leaves nothing rust prone between the filter and my tools.
Also, I hope you drain the water on your tank regularly. If the tank gets too much water in it, it can one day "burp" enough out at one time to get past the filter and load a tool up with so much water that it is a nightmare to get it working right again. Don't ask how I know this. Actually, I'll tell you. I once went almost a year before thinking about draining my tank. Luckily I live in the south where it doesn't freeze hard in the winter.

Is there a way to run brass fittings from your filter straight to rubber?
If going from filter to regulator, I've seen guys use those coiled hoses to accomplish that without sacrificing a good hose for that small jump. I would never put anything rustable though between the filter and the tool end.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, if you can build a motor, you can build a trannie.
Actually, I'm no automatic transmission expert. It's a simple matter though of laying all the parts (many, many parts) out as you disassemble, inspecting for anything that looks odd, and then reassembling while carefully checking, double checking (and sometimes triple checking) clearances against tolerance charts in a book.

Now, standard trannies are a different story. I can rebuild them in a bathtub with my eyes closes. Actually, I had a date once (back years ago when I was single) that refused a second date after pulling back the shower curtain in my bathroom to see the partially rebuilt tranny in my bathtub. I tried explaining that it was my spare bathroom, but she got this idea that I didn't bathe because I had a transmission in my bathtub.
I never got to tell her that I did in fact sometimes have to bath in the sink if I had a tranny in one tub and a batch of homemade apple wine fermenting in the other bath tub. 
I don't think that would have went over too well anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

I kept stripping the cheesy petcock drain valves and would go a looooong time without draining the tank. So when I set up the sound box, I plumbed the drain to a knife valve on the outside, and now I drain it every time I turn it on. But the damage is done and I know there's a lot of rust in there.


----------



## ssnvet

My eyes are falling out…. goodnight


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Friday YET???!!!

I need a new job….
One that requires less work, preferably!!!


----------



## bandit571

You can have mine….

Only have to work 7 out of every 14 days. Downside is it is 12 hour shifts. Just walk around all night, watching a line or two run. Boss around a helper or two. Fix a machine if it needs it. Job opening up near Stumpy, some place called Westland, MI.

Trade the smell of mowed grass for melting plastic???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take the 7 out of 14…..
You can have the melting petrochemical aroma!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Forget about it…...

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER is gone & I still have to go to work at a [email protected] job in the morning!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Chris, I came to Texas in 1977, from an almost 4 year contract working for the Anglo American Corp. I was recruited as a professor to teach Design Engineering at Texas State Technical college.

Sorry for the late post, had Sap appointment #5 today (only 5 more to go) and afterwards was seen and examined by the nurse before seeing the doctor, so my appointment tool longer.

Got home and started the bill paying process before my daughter and granddaughter arrived, then showed my granddaughter how to cook a recipe which we cooked and had for supper. That's it. Another Zap appointment in the morning, so I'll see what happens after that.


----------



## JL7

Sandra…....I see you edited the post, but I do wish you the best with your predicament. I can't imagine how frustrating that must be…...that is a well deserved rant…..hope things turn around soon and you get the answers you need.

Rex - have you decided which is more fun, bill paying or doctor visits?

Randy - I see your crappy job, and I'll raise you a crappy job…..now back to it…..

See y'all later…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## superdav721

Bandit get the Wards!
I have a #4 problem as well.
dont want anymore.

William you are a nut


----------



## Kreegan

Morning Nubber! Hope everyone is doing well on this fine, dreary, gray Minnesota day.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh man! I went to bed and missed Sandra's rant :^)

Hope things get situated and you feel better about it, whatever "it" was.

Perhaps you could benefit from my "mantra".... close eyes, breathe in deep and exhale slowly a couple times, then whisper to yourself "adjust expectations"


----------



## Kreegan

Got my drawer slides, router plate, Incra measuring jig and miter slot/t-track in the mail yesterday. Unfortunately I haven't had any shop time this week, due to being exhausted and going to bed by 8 every night. Basically I've been putting the little guy to bed and then going there myself. So his helper platform is still half done at best. I'll try to finish that this weekend and perhaps get started on the router table next week.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all- in a nutshell, my family dr is trying to dump me because we were not happy that she forgot to send a very important referral. Everyone makes mistake but this has happened several times. My husband went to her office and refused to take a seat until he had confirmation that it was sent. He was polite but firm.
Apparently standing up for what's right is intimidating.

There are 2700 people on a waiting list in this province without a family dr. She can't by law dump me, but do I really want her as my dr now?

That's the calmer summary. She was a great dr when I was healthy…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good mantra Matt, although now I'm stuck with a dr who no longer wants to be my family dr which means no consistent care for me and my kids. Hubby has his own dr who won't take the rest of us as patients because he's at capacity.
Welcome to free healthcare.

Sorry guys but I'm extremely disheartened. I was already struggling and this was unexpected salt in the wound.
The dr actually said that her staff was intimidated by me and my husband … She's been my dr for 16 years.
She wants to have a "conversation' about it, and I'm just not up to it.


----------



## Kreegan

It's been my experience in life that the people in healthcare are the people who care least about your health. All they care about is the health of your wallet. That's a large part of why I got out of that field. I just couldn't view people as mobile bags of cash.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Sandra I just got back from my latest Zap appointment (#6 of 10). Yesterday, they told me my BP was high, so when I came home I took a Lisinopril which brought my BP down by the afternoon, but it was up again this morning, so I was told to take another Lisinopril, which I just did. I have to play cat and mouse with Lisinopril because taking it every day can soon lead me to very low BP, and has done and landed my in the ER before.
Got my schedule for next week now; 10,11,12 three more Zaps, 12th at a different hospital 2 Urology appointments - one is to replace the hormone capsule, and 14th, 2 Oncology appointments, the last one being Chemo. So you see it is a very hectic "meds" time for me.

Putting the finishing touches to a shelf rack I have been constructing under the stair space. Part is 5 shelves for bulk hardware and the other half for cut off lumber and plywood. Will not win a beauty contest, but it will work.

Going to wait on my BP to go down, then off to spend some time in the shop.
Hope everyone has a great day, Randy included.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, hearing about your health issues always gives me a different perspective on my own complaints.

Don't get the little blue pill stuck in your throat - it may give you a stiff neck…


----------



## ssnvet

She wants to have a "conversation' about it, and I'm just not up to it.

Well… the sad reality is that you need her and she doesn't need you (what anybody wants doesn't really matter in a state run system).... so FWIW, I suggest you consider putting your tale between your legs and meeting with them and telling them you're sorry. The other option would be to go over her head to the gub'ment regulators… but that sure sounds like an iffy path to me.

I'm just hoping more people in the states will wake up and realize that the politicians are lying to them, and at the end of the day, there really is no such thing as a free lunch…. and all the rich people that are supposed to pick up the tab for them, are rich enough to go somewhere else and take their money with them.


----------



## ssnvet

Ps.

Start to cry during the meeting at a strategic point…. perhaps after explaining how their errors caused you many problems… this meeting could actually work out to your advantage.


----------



## ssnvet

Wait a minute…. I just remembered that you don't want to play with the pink hammer.

You could always move to the states… Canadians are always welcome around where I live.


----------



## Airspeed

I hope you poor schleps have a good weekend! I'll be thinking of you as I sit next to a river, icy cold beer in one hand, a bottle of Patron in the other, some Allman Bros playing on the stereo watching my kids and grand kids swimming and the sunshine on my face! I'm taking the wife and kids camping for a week! You are all welcome, I have plenty of beer! I always buy six cases just in case! Nothing worse than running out of beer on a camp trip!

Later you poor working stiffs!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt,

I'm a world famous cryer. Which is kind of funny actually, because I'm not sure how I can be intimidating while weeping. Anyhow, I"m calmer today. I"ve already had several conversations with her in the past about mix ups from her staff and she always apologizes and acknowledges that she should have written it down, or she didn't tell her staff, or it was an oversight etc etc etc. The mistakes have snowballed to the point of me being upset and now I'm the problem. Breathe in, breathe out. I need a drink.

I did speak with the registrar of the College of Physicians today. He was very easy to talk to but essentially confirmed what I knew - if I leave her practice, I may end up with worse.

At least I'm productive when I'm ticked off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sounds like you are in between a rock (the Dr.) and a hard place (Free? Healthcare system)!!!
You obviously know that you must do what is best for YOU & your family!!! Good luck!!!
I see a picture of some maple…..
MUST mean the bench is done!!!!

Rex,
I had a wet, miserable day….
My boss has his head up his…..


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for a two night work week. Then a three day weekend! 12 hours of standing around inside a large building. I MIGHT even walk about 4 miles during the shift.

Sure you won't trade, Randish???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Were making a marking knife and a scratch awl (without a lathe) on the first episode of the new hand tool show ( The Old Timey Workshop ) this weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I walked about the same distance today, along with riding a mower….
IN THE RAIN!!!
$$$ Talks….

Stumpy,
I need a marking knife & awl…..
Please make it one that I like & MOST importantly….
One *I* can make!!!


----------



## superdav721

I am most interested in this series Stumpy.
How galoot will it be?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all.

When we get into this healthcare conversation there always seems to be some bad references to universal healthcare for tax paying citizens. Understand that no systems is perfect, but some are better than others, and some are much, much better than others. Universal health care always seem to get a bad rap, and the vocal point of negative sooth sayers in a bid to alter the facts.
In my opinion, any health care system that covers 100% of it's citizens is the optimum and decent way to go. Free healthcare only exists for citizens evading taxes, non citizens and illegal immigrants who do not subscribe to any healthcare systems, and their health care is covered by others paying either universal healthcare in taxes or by premiums paid by private health insurance insured.
Better examples of how a good run Universal Health Care system can be found in the Scandinavian countries, Holland, Germany and France, to name a few. Has anyone ever looked at how their systems works and delivers health care?, Probably not.

All I know is that although I have 2 health care insurances which I pay for, the medicine I need is out of my reach at $2,80.00 a month co-pay after my insurances have kicked in. Under Universal Healthcare, I would receive it as part of the system. Go figure.


----------



## Gene01

Prizm?


----------



## Kreegan

Hey Dave, can you make holdfasts yet? I got a pair of the Gramercy Tools holdfasts in the mail, and they're awesome! Now I want another pair.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I re-read the GI and now I get it.

Nothing gets past 'ol Stumpy!


----------



## revwarguy

Got my drawer slides, router plate, Incra measuring jig and miter slot/t-track in the mail yesterday.

Rich, I'm kind of hoping you'll be doing a blog about how it goes building the router table. I've got one of those Incra marking jigs, and I keep eyeing it to sacrifice for a fence positioner. You going to build the sliding table as well?


----------



## Kreegan

I'm pretty sure his GI is deeply tongue in cheek. Read the part about molding planes again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree Rich, I just read the GI post and found it hysterical. 
Who was the English writer who did a piece on eating children? Reminded me of that dry humour.
Chilax Stumpers. (from the LJ who freaks out on a regular basis….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

It was Jonathan Swift, 'A modest proposal'. I knew it was back there in the mental filing cabinet somewhere.
It's considered a satirical essay which is how I took the GI post.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "mental filing cabinet" is full of both useful and useless information. The only problem is that it is rusted shut and only the useless information is able to escape!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, the bench is not done, but I needed to post something other than whining.

As for useless information, do you remember the old KTel record commercials where they would play just a snippet of each song? I still remember some of them. Why? Who knows.

"On the the Atcheson Topeka and the Santa Fe…." 
"Would you like to swing on a star…." 
"Sinceeeeeeerly…" 
"The Wheeel of Foooortune" 
"R.A.G.G. M.O.P.P rag mop!"


----------



## superdav721

Rich I haven't got them where I want them yet.
Stumpy will be the first to know then I will let you guys in on it.
Stumpy there is a LARGE handtool group out there. Hungry for information.
Rich Smitty is known as MR. Stanley.
He is a hybrid like myself. I am to old a weak to hand mill enough wood for a table or chest of drawers. But the middle and finish work are all done by hand. That is where I get my relaxation. I am not in a race nor do it for the money.
Really I do it for the exorcize too. It can be a workout.


----------



## JL7

Here is something different…..

There was a silent auction for charity in Columbus…..

This guy from Michigan does these great Shaker Boxes every year…..I met him 2 years ago, but didn't bid on the boxes….this year I did, and won…..

They are superbly cool…....


----------



## ssnvet

Bench top is looking great Sandra…

Stumpy is going to have to put in even more effort to make nubs with his hand tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, I agree completely. There are countries doing in right with health care but I don't think either one of ours qualify.
The intention in Canada is good, and the concept was sound, but it's now broken because of resource issues.
And it's snowballing because provinces like mine can't retain physicians because they are overworked and underpaid by the government.

Not to be rude, but I still prefer it to the US model. I'm on Modafinil (Provagil) and Nortryptiline and I pay exactly zero. Not all medication is free here however. Unless people have extra insurance (which I do through work) there is some cost involved. If you are unlucky enough to require a drug that the gov't plan has decided not to include in basic healthcare, then the price is staggering.

No matter how bad it is, there's always someone worse off, isn't there?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, those are amazing!

Thanks, Matt - slowly but surely it will get done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me gents. Off to bed.


----------



## superdav721

I do love the shaker style Jeff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Why do I suddenly find myself in the future….

Oh, I keep falling asleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep…..........

Time to pay a visit tooooooooooo my pillow…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Kreegan

I may blog the router table build. I haven't made up my mind. I'm still put off by the TOS on this site and by the LJs chain of ownership, which I was actually attempting to decipher yesterday. I don't think I'll be making the sliding table. It seems cool, but I don't think I would actually get much use out of it. and it would take up a lot more room. I'm going to make my table and fence wider than Stumpy's, largely because I want to try face jointing with it. The latest version of Trimble Sketchup actually installed and ran on my work computer today, so I should have a lot more time to customize the design. Plus I can print on the plotter at work. :-D

Finished chopping the mortises and mostly doing the tenons on the upper level of my son's helper platform tonight. Tried sawing the tenon cheeks, but the tiny tail vise I have in my bench couldn't hold the wood still. I may have to slap a Moxon vise together if I want to do them by hand. Otherwise, I'll just cut them on the band saw. Those holdfasts made it so much easier to work without a face vise. Can't believe I waited so long to buy them.

Night folks!


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Lost an Uncle this week, he was 92 yrs old. Last Uncle I have.

Ok, I'll bite: What GI post? and where is it?

Still awaiting a box of parts…...

Randish: I'm like George Jetson, I have to just use a single finger to push a button all night long. Sometimes, I even have to change which finger I use…..


----------



## Kreegan

Morning folks! I'm off for a paid trip to the Harbor Freight sidewalk sale. I'll let you know if I get anything good.


----------



## superdav721

GI
Galoot Index


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I have crabs fighting in my stomach.
My wife has to work on Father's Day,
So she took me out last night as an early Father's Day present.
I love seafood and over indulged myself on shrimp, crab legs and frog legs (another of my favorites).
I loved it, but my digestive system isn't so happy with me now.

Also, Dave gave me something on his last visit that I consider a Father's Day gift from him,
Simply because one of my sons was going to pay for it for Father's Day, 
But Dave refused payment.
I wanted a, and he brought me two, marking knives.
I have turned handles for them, but haven't taken photos.
I will show them to ya'll as soon as I think about snapping those pics.

My kids are bugging me about what to get me from the rest of them.
I can't think of anything so I'm thinking about telling them a gift card for Amazon.
If I can't find a tool purchase with whatever amount they get,
I can always add more music to my Amazon Cloud service.
When I get music these days, I buy it through Amazon mostly.
I can burn it to CDs to listen to in my shop,
And my wife uses the Cloud Player service to listen to the same music on her IPhone.

So I think I'm going to go eat some Tums for breakfast and see what I can get into today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way.
The reason I'm so late this morning posting is a good friend of ours had a daughter who died in a car wreck.
The visitation was this morning.

You guys (and gal) that has kids.
Please remind your driving age kids to be extra careful out there.
There are so many idiots out there on the road.
It doesn't matter how good a driver you are, you have to watch the other's that are not.
More people die in wrecks during the summer months than the rest of the year.


----------



## bandit571

I might have to act as a Pallbearer later.

Wondering WHERE my Galoot index is at? Maybe a 7???

Have to go to work again tonight. Almost nap time…

Have a couple "Refurbs" in the works….....( Film tomorrow….)


----------



## Kreegan

The other drivers on the road is the major reason we'll be leaving Minnesota before the end of the year. You are not born with the right to threaten the lives of my family because you're in a hurry and too deliberately, brutally stupid to understand I can only go as fast as the car in front of me, Minnesotan jackass. The women here are particularly awful. I tell you, some of the things I've seen women here doing in their car with a car seat in the back just turn my stomach. Some of the most terrible mothers on the planet in this state.

I'm very sorry for your friend's loss, William. I can't imagine the pain of losing your child.


----------



## Kreegan

The Harbor Freight sidewalk sale was kinda lame. I got a set of 22 SAE and Metric wrenches for 10 bucks and some toggle clamps. So then I went to Menards and got some 1×8 TPI nuts for some shopmade faceplates and some more Howards Butcher Block Conditioner.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang! been so busy this morning this has been my first chance to log on.

Lookin' like a rainy weekend … so I'm hoping for some shop time to put my air system back together… I had picked up an oil mister from HF a few months back and want to set it up so I can grab any air tool and plug-and-go without dripping oil into it. Then I can have an separate plug in at that bench that taps off upstream of the mister, for any spray finishing (which I'd like to learn how to do better).

a good friend of ours had a daughter who died in a car wreck.

ugh…. I hate to hear this kind of thing…. prayers for your friend. You're right William, you can be the safest driver in the world and yet get plowed by some dim-whit texting on a cell phone.

I got rear ended by a gal several years ago, and sure enough, she was blabbin' on the phone. Just how important can these calls and texts be? I hear stories of people walking into walls they're so obsessed with their I-phones.


----------



## JL7

Hey William - sorry for your loss….that is sad indeed…...very sad.

Chris/Rich - good luck in your search for Utopia…....let us know when you find it.

Gene - What do you think the Prism folks think about this thread?? Probably some head scratching going on at the NSA…..

Happy Friday everyone…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
ANOTHER day spent mowing in the rain!!!
Why mow in the rain, you ask? Because the owner/boss doesn't THINK!!!

I need a good meal….
"The Chef" to the rescue!!!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
I hope so.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm going down to the dungeon to play….


----------



## ssnvet

Never made it down the steps… Watched Freaky Friday with the kids instead. Lindsy Lohan was actually really talented…. What a shame she disintegrated so.


----------



## JL7

Hey gang, really winding down from a long week….got some shop time today…..that helps a lot….

It's my niece's graduation party tomorrow. That's my sister's middle child. This is a big day for my sister…

Got a houseful again for the weekend starting tomorrow……I don't think I'm charging enough…..

*Eddie*….this is for you..

You played the Darius Rucker a few weeks ago and now I know Darius is Hootie. I sure thought he sounded familiar…….(just figured this out the other day)…….duh?






I already know this song….I've listened to the Austin City Limits version of the Old Crow Medicine Show for probably 2 years now…….what a cool song….this isn't the ACL version but best I can do:


----------



## ssnvet

I like Hootie's rendition better.

Recognize any faces from the video cast?


----------



## superdav721

William sad news.
You or no body in your family is paying me nothing!
Ha


----------



## superdav721

Its been a while I have been busy but 
Soups on!
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/unity-candle-stand-part-1/


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Chef" provided a delicious "Pasta & Meatball" dinner….
I'm stuffed!!!

Jeff,
Do you take reservations from "Priceline.com", "Hotels.com" or "Kayak.com?
If your rates are that low….
I need to book a room!!! Does the room come with complimentary food & beverages???


----------



## superdav721

RAndy I used one of those the last time I got there and when I got to the hotel I tried to get my state employee discount. They couldn't give it to me because I booked online. I also was unable to get a receipt on my departure. It was online as well.
I didn't care for it.
Find the hotel you want and call them. Ask for business rates and specials. You will find a better deal. My opinion.


----------



## JL7

Randy…..yes.

Dave….take the bike and the tent…..


----------



## Kreegan

You registered on that airbnb site, Jeff? What do they call that? Couch surfing?


----------



## JL7

Cool new vid *Dave*...

*Chris/Rich*......what is airbnb? I'm not very smart…...

I do know what flat grass is (now) though…...and I don't have any in my yard…..(now).....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Before you ask…..
NO, I will not trade accomodations for "flat grass" services!!!


----------



## JL7

I didn't ask but since you brought it up….....

Do you speak Chris/Rich? What is airbnb?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
airbnb.com is a website for searching/booking BNBs (*B*ed a*N*d *B*reafasts) along with other unique accomodations!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…...please inform me of all the other stuff I don't know…..... 

The bed and breakfast site…...of course! How did I miss that one??

So I guess the answer is no.


----------



## DIYaholic

The answer is ALWAYS no…..
Depending upon who you ask!!!


----------



## JL7

Ummm, NO

Good night all…..new project(s) posts next week…....

It's Late…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I need HEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!!!!
I finally have the chance to get rid of the son who is living in the front room of my shop.
He is supposed to catch a bus to Memphis Sunday to a truck driving school.
The problem is the company sent him the info, paperwork and bus ticket info today.
He needs me to print it all out for him. 
It is an oft. file though,
And I can't view it to print it.

I was told I could do it with Outlook.
I signed up for an Outlook email account.
That doesn't work for opening a file that was sent as an attachment.
Someone please tell me how to open and view this so I can print it for him.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Wish I knew how to help.

Maybe there is a "free" trial of the application/software that you can download. That's all I can think of. Good luck!!!

I need to go pee-pee-nite-nite…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

speed read…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out this auction=.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Nubbers,

William, not sure if you managed to print, but if not, you can probably convert it with free software. Just google covert .oft to PDF and you should be okay. I've used free converters before, with no problem. Just delete your cookies afterward. I could be more helpful, but I'm away from home. 
Other possibility is to forward the email to someone who has Outlook. Then have them open it, cut and paste it into a Word document and then send it back to you. Hope that helps.

Also sorry for your loss.

Rich, I hate to break it to you but there are bad drivers everywhere. It's hard to say who's worse, the texters, the speeders, the drunks or the reckless males with egos bigger than their vehicles…


----------



## Momcanfixit

After the complaining I do I'm almost (but not quite) embarrassed to say how fortunate I've been in the last two days.
I was particularly down about the dr issue and prayed for a solution.
So yesterday we were headed into town and my hubby's phone rang. He pulled over to answer at the next turnout. When I got out of my fog, I noticed we were in front of the dental/medical practise I had called the previous day.
I thought it wouldn't hurt to go in and introduce myself, so I did.

The receptionist was excellent and we chatted for several minutes. She took out a notebook that had many names in it (probably a wait list). She recopied mine on the front page with a smiley face.
She said she couldn't guarantee anything but that it was very possible that I will hear from them…. 
Those who don't believe can call it a coincidence. Those who do, please send up a request on my behalf.

It gets better….


----------



## Momcanfixit

My hubby loves to travel. I enjoy it but find it tiring and if left to my own devices would likely not make the effort. This weekend we are headed to Boston to a Red Sox game. Hubby travels for work, so we had an Amtrak voucher and free night in Boston.

We were going to pick up the kids after school , drive to Portland, arriving in the evening, train the next morning.
Totally out of character,we decided to pick them up at noon, which put us in Portland Maine before supper. Guess what was less than a mile from our hotel???? A ROCKLER STORE!! I spent over an hour browsing. I picked up a few things- titebond glue, some cabinet scrapers and such, but more importantly I was the only customer there, the employees were amazing, and I left with a huge grin on my face.
It was a completely unplanned, unexpected treat. Somebody up there definitely heard my request, no matter how minor it was in comparison to other's.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good things….
To GOOD people!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## superdav721

William outlook should open the file. Email i to me I'll see if I can convert it.
[email protected]


----------



## revwarguy

This broadaxe fits well in the overhead rack on the airplane… Love it.


----------



## bandit571

Rough night at work last night

One Tech called off ( wasn't Randy?)

Had to cover her spot, AND mine. Twice the workload, same pay..

Had two helpers until 2330 hours, then down to just one.

Two hours before quitting time, three rookie helpers show up.

One line involved doing a Lab test at a station on the OTHER side of the department, can't even see the other lines from there.

0710 hours @ time clock…..0711, they were talking to my shadow, I left that quick!

Nap over, woodworking shows will be coming on PBS, for over FIVE hours of stuff.

Morning to ye! Twerps & Twerpettes! Same for Randy. He needs to quit smoking all that "grass" he keeps cutting. At least wait to dry it out and cure it, first…..


----------



## bandit571

BTW, the second line i ran last night? 556,000+ parts in 12 hours, or about 23,000 every 25 minutes. That is a lot of water bottles!


----------



## bandit571

Math question, for those inclined ( that leaves Randy out)

41 handle parts in a box
+
10 boxes per layer
+
9 layers per pallet
x

4 pallets per shift

=??? 
Handles for the Gallon sized Aquafina/Absopure water bottles.

Bonus question:

each "handle" weighs a whopping 19 grams. Weight of parts for the shift?


----------



## DIYaholic

14,760 pcs
618 lbs, 4.2307 oz


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's auction kinda resembled a pack of dogs on a 3 legged cat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's what I managed to drag home…..

Bessey clamps and Quick Grip corner pads for $10…..









A pair of Shelton planes for $10 ea…..









Clean little transitional with a Union knife for $10…..









A coffin plane for $12.50…..









Siegley blade and a cute little brass chamfer plane for $12.50…..









Porter Cable sander for $12.50…..









2 boxes plus of various sand paper for $12.50…..









Do you notice a pattern here? I have $2.50 more than anybody else…..

And the big ticket item for the day was a Delta mortiser with 5 bits for $90…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you make me sick 
nice patoon boat


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit as we say here its a bunch of em


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Randy made my head hurt


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy i have goten hooked on Roy Underhill not because of his use of hand tools but he teaches a lot about the wood itself he has a very deep understanding of wood and its characteristics ,hes a good teacher also seems to teach at a level where he realizes all dont know the basic stuff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra sometimes its just a good day in paradise

great tune Jeff , got out that saw you sent me i still got a ways to go go on my dove tails ,the summer months pretty much benches and tables not getting rich keep me in sand paper and a few beers but took a break and played with it and it cuts fast and true


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sad news William,keep em in my prayers


----------



## superdav721

MArty you suck!
You hear that sucking sound?
Its you.


----------



## Gene01

Great score(s), Marty.
And what Dave said, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gotta make a cross for the side of the road for the deceased child.
Does anyone have any posts they know of for ideas?
Or what would I search for using the search function of Lumberjocks?


----------



## superdav721

William place it far enough back the county wont cut it down with bush hogs. Or up in a good tree.


----------



## ssnvet

Got the air system back together today, fixed the regulator, with NO leaks….

This part was the culprit….









Here's the regulator/filter on the compressor box with an air hose for this side of the shop.

















And here's the new oiler set up on the other side of the shop.

I don't know why, but setting this up took a LONG time, and left me wiped out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty, you're dead to me.

*Hand tool show premiere's tomorrow night! (Late)*

Next weekend is Blue Collar Wodworking: Sharpening Episode

Then comes Mustache Mike's Corner #3

Then Marty's going to start a YouTube version of American Pickers, all about woodworking tools.


----------



## ssnvet

You told me that once Stumpster… And I still don't know what it means.

I am so dead…. I guess I didn't need that second beer with dinner.

Bacon cheddar burgers on the grill…. I couldn't resist :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

It means the tied-for-second-greatest woodworking show of all time, episode one, is tomorrow night! It means get out your cold ones, put on your denim shirt, sharpen up your best hand saw and get ready to LIVE!

Of course, bacon cheddar burgers are nice too…

Here's tonight's cold one,a beautiful 24oz-er:










It's not all fancy-pantsy craft beers and IPA's at the Stumpy Nubs workshop!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think we should PM all the guys that used to post on this thread and tell them to get back over here so we can have a contest or something. It's been about a year since the last one. This time I think I might get Rockler or somebody to donate some prizes.

I do have a deep, dark confession to make, though. The guy who won the last contest was supposed to get a free Shopnotes subscription. I screwed something up and it didn't go through. So I PM'd he a while back and said I'd send the cash value and he could sign up in his own name. He didn't respond. If I get ahold of him, he's still got a prize coming.

*Randy*, you PM people with names starting with A-Y and I'll handle all the Z's.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Marty, what would it take to get one of those Sheltons from you? *


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm slowly coming back.
I talk enough for four guys.
So that ought to help out some.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I'm on it….
Well, maybe I'll start tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Miami Marlins @ MY NY Mets, top of the *20th* inning!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets decided to give up a run and NOT respond!!! *20 innings of baseball all for NOTHING!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

Hair cut night…. Funny, this job doesn't take as long as it used to :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I no longer do haircuts.
I do shave my head about twice a week.
Of course, these days it only takes about five minutes to shave what little hair is left.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm just having a bad time with chemo and radiation side effects at the moment. Nothing to worry about, it will pass and I'll be back in full force.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to hear from you Rex. Hope the side effects ease quickly!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You well deserve a little good fortune so enjoy it.

Dave, Like the basket on the candleholder. Cool way to avoid having to hot chisel that blank.

William, Those roadside crosses break my heart every time I see one. 19 years ago today, I buried my only son because of a reckless driver. It seems like it was only yesterday.

Roger, I'm so sorry the treatment is kicking your ass. Hope that is over quickly. I'm thinkin about ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I hope only good memories of your son come your way today!!!


----------



## ssnvet

You guys are braking my heart….
God bless you Andy.


----------



## superdav721

Rex we are pulling for you!
Thanks Andy, my wife suggested that. I did not know if it would work. It did.
peak


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumper,* I think I can part with one of these #4's since I have 3 now…..

*Dave*, Nice scarecrow for the garden…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's talk contests…..

Who can build the best full size wooden car???

Scratch that, too complicated…..

Who can build the best wooden boat???

Scratch that, too big…..

Who can build the best jig???

Scratch that, already been done…..

Who can build the best sammich???

Oops, wrong channel…..


----------



## bandit571

"Who can take a single 1×12 x12' and build a ( fill in the blank)? One can add some plywood, for backs and such.

I would, but….









I may have already made one…..


----------



## superdav721

That wuz funny!


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Nice bench. That headache rack may be a problem though…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Contest Idea!

Reverse engineering category…..
Who can take a (fill in the blank) and make a 1×12×12'!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What does a board have to do with an engineer driving a train backwards???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can build wooden hand planes and everybody wins when Strumpy buys them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The engineer is a hobbyist woodworker!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Contest idea!

Who can take a ?" X ?" X ?' board and make the best charcoal!!!

Advantage: Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I build professional grade charcoal…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Does that mean we are all invited to your place for BBQ???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Can you deliver a bunch of picnic tables & benches to Marty's???
He's having a party!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You're bringing the beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And if everybody can make it here by next Sunday, We can call it my birthday party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be 23 if anybody is curious…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

As a contest:
*Who can take the longest to complete a project?*

That should even the playing field


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry Marty, I can't make the 23rd, I'm due a relapse that day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You bring the ta-kill-ya!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, sorry about your son, so distressing.


----------



## bandit571

23 for the THIRD time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I have a cedar log that has been working to become a blanket chest for better than 20 years…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will we get free admission to your tool museum???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good news Rex, Next Sunday is the 16th. See ya then…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oops sorry again Marty, that's double dip enema day and Belly Button maintenance and beautification evening, so I'll have to go with the flow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Have the moths gotten to the blankets yet? If so, why even bother to build the chest???


----------



## bandit571

Sorry, 15th is Jackson Center, Ohio's village Yard sales Day. Won't have enough cash to cross the Indy Border with, not enough to bribe the guards to let me back IN to Ohio…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Being 69 would have it's advantages. I wouldn't be getting up on Monday morning and going to work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Due to prior engagements….
The party will be at Rex's place!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Guys and Gals

Andy, sorry about your son. The hurting never ends because the caring never does.

I hope I am on time for the Stumpy Show

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Won't they pay YOU to leave Ohio???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, We keep our eastern border closed down at all times. We're still a little unsure about the British…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
It's great to see(?) you!!! How's life treating you???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Texas is a big place, not sure I can find it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now my posts are getting double stuck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"Unsure about the British"....
What is there to be unsure about?
Bland food, lousy dental care and a dry sense of humor!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

If anyone is interested in Radiation targeting, well, here's mine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Randy has something to say to you. I'm going to bed…..

Night all…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Has the court order confining you to IN expired???


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Would the CIA drones be able to target that???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Nothing I could not handle with some help from my friends. 

Just along several months and now they are over. Still been praying for my friends here (Rex and Will) is there anyone else I need to pray for lately?

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's fine, Party at my place (shop). Bring your own shovels, trashcans and brooms-- (Sandra not the one you travel on, the cleaning one). Only fit and healthy LJ needed. No hand planes allowed. BYOB. Overnight stays encouraged.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, so nice for you to come by. I think all the LJs who inhabit this thread should be included in your prayer list, we all deserve a prayer now and again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
That's what friends are for….
They should write a song about that!!!

Rex,
Were I to stop by….
Will I need distemper shots???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

You are right on that point for sure. Lately it seems life has passed my by several times and kicked me in the pants everytime it did. lol

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, no shots required as the general populace has already been vaccinated against Yankee plague, but a Texas Friendly FREE prostate checkup is given in the Texas style - 2 fingers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
It's one thing to be kicked while you're down…..
It's a whole other thing to allow it to KEEP you down!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ohio has enough "Aliens" coming across the southern borders (they swim across the Ohio River) and we try to keep them Michi-Ganders out. Indy Border? Other than Ft. Wayne, why would any go there?

Even the Mountain Dew bottled in Indy tastes funny.

Arlin, long time, no hear!

I just turned 15 awhile back ( for the FOURTH time) might make it to number five, someday….

Got told I could stuff a pillow with all of them shavings I have been a-making lately. Well, maybe a small one…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
LMAO!!!

Uniion Break….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: There used to be a beer called Schlitz Malt and came in a 7 oz can. We'd pour that into a mug, refill the can with 151 Bocardi Rum, and pour that into the mug.

"Down the hatch!"

After about 7 or 8 of these….......


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi bandit

How is the plane business

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, Bandit has a close shave here and there.


----------



## DIYaholic

bandit,
I remember cans of Schlitz in my father's refridgerator….


----------



## DIYaholic

Beers are gone….
eyes are heavy….
tomorrow will be another day….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Rex you need to complain to your tattoo artist. He sucks.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, wouldn't you know, it is a she.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Night falls on the Stumpy Thread. All but a couple of plane stragglers forge ahead into the night awaiting relief by the nightwatchman Eddie who has fun playing with himself after hours.
Until the morn, when decent folks are awake, I bid you a good and testosterone enhanced night.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: planes keep going out, and more show up.


----------



## bandit571

"Gin up, boys! Drink it while ye can. The REX will have it out of ye in a minute, anyway"

To paraphrase a line from that 70s epic film…."Waterloo"

Inniskillings Dragoons, awaiting De orlon's assault.

"Have Wellington nothing to offer me but these Amazons?"""

'

':


----------



## boxcarmarty

I survived another night, now to figure out my day…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- PM me with your best price on that plane. I'll pay an extra dollar if you tune and sharpen it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Going to try and get to the shop today after a couple of nasty meds days. Weather forecast is for some thunderstorms today, so I'll have to work around them.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day has started….
Now to determine what I need to do…..
& what I can put off!!!


----------



## ssnvet

A beautiful New England June morning today… Cool breezes, song birds havin' a party, Danish and coffee down the hatch. Off to Sunday services and then home to play.

My youngest daughter wants me to put nails in a board so she can make string art, so shop time is guilt free :^)

If it stays this nice out I may have to sneak off to the Rod n' Gun club…. perhaps I could disguise that one as a dump run. Hmmmmm

Have a great day guys (and Sandra)


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you and yours!

Randy got the math done right? What is the world coming to?

Bright , cool Sunday morning. And not a single thing that HAS to be done….


----------



## DIYaholic

Internet conversion calculators are a handy thing!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just went outside. My it's been raining cats and dogs here, there are poodles everywhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

There was a time once, when myself and a ski/bar buddy would sit at the bar and do math problems….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that just does NOT add up.


----------



## DIYaholic

The rain let up yesterday….
Today's & tomorrow's forecast appears to be rain free….
Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday may be a wet affair….
OH GOODY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to disappear for a bit….
Gotta update "The Chef's" website….

Back later….


----------



## bandit571

Might have been figuring the odds of getting "Lucky" with the Closing Time Cutie?

Might get out the griddle and make a brunch. Hash Browns, Eggs, maybe some Bacon added? Brown Sugar & Cinnamon Pancakes, too. Lots of butter to smear on it all….

Have a bunch of small scrap wood pieces, Almost like a puzzle. Trying to find a project to build out of it all, just to clear off the benchtop. List of "goodies": Curly Maple, White Oak, Black Walnut, Black Cherry, Sycamore, Hickory, and a bit of Pine. Biggest piece is a 1×6 x30" Black walnut. Should take a while to come up with SOMETHING???

Maybe make THAT a contest? How to get rid of a pile of cut-offs ( wood ones, not the ones on Daisy Duke) and make something useful?


----------



## bandit571

Making of the full monty brunch is now moved back to Supper time.

Cold meat, with american cheese, and lettuce, on toasted white bread for my lunch. Washed down with a couple Dewskis…

Going to lay out all the parts, and see what I can do with them. Some will change colours when a finish is put on. Might be a challenge to get something to "meld" together? About like Rex and Randy "melded" together?

Might be a picture or two of the mess of boards, for the non-squeemish, later today.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here is MOST of the parts, the tall stack is mainly Sycamore/Hickory









And the smaller items









Mainly some oak, some Pine, and a bit of Black Cherry. The real long slab is Black Walnut. I may have to fire this thing up









and sharpen a few pencils up. What to do, what to do…...


----------



## JL7

Andy - sorry to hear about your son…that is really sad.

Nice score Marty…..what Dave said…

Eddie - glad the saw is working good…..and just keep building those tables and chairs if that pays the bills…..no shame in that!

Finally ran all the relatives out of town and got a project posted!


----------



## JL7

And look what I got in the mail yesterday…........how cool is this??



















Thanks William…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Cool stuff there, Jeff! Both the boxes & pen!!!

I'm off to run some errands and spend some of my hard earned waterlogged money!!!

TTFN….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats a good looking pen , William you have got that pen makeing down

great boxes Jeff loved the wood


----------



## ssnvet

Instead of milking holes in paper, in honor of Randy, I have made flat grass…. Well flat weeds mostly.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice pen, *Jeff*. I would really like to turn pens. I've been planning on doing it for a while now, but never seem to find the time.

Hey *Eddie*- Thanks for the Underhill Video. At the risk of making everyone really jealous, I have the full Shop Class subscription which includes all of Popular Woodworking's videos, ebooks and every episode of The WoodWright Shop. I really like the early seasons, but I've watched them all many times.

Well, back to work. Editing to do. Still planning on getting the new show up tonight, but it may be late.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

It is out now. All of your shavings come from the pencil sharpener. lol

Jeff

Nice pen for sure. I need to get back to making them.

Stumpy

Looking foward to the showtime. YOu selling Popcorn? haha

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

It is out now. All of your shavings come from the pencil sharpener. lol

Jeff

Nice pen for sure. I need to get back to making them.

Stumpy

Looking foward to the showtime. YOu selling Popcorn? haha

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, in my quest to find more storage space for the crap I have covering any work area, I mentioned that I was building yet another shelf type storage thing under the stars space which is lost space.
Well, here's how much I finished on it today, started earlier in the week before my meds went crazy on me.

It is not a beauty contest entry, but it will do the job with the bottom 2 shelves holding some bulk hardware items, shelves for assorted hardware in containers and a place to store cutoff pieces of decent lumber, plywood cutoffs (from the cabinet shop dumpster) and dowel rod.

It is not quite finished yet, but close, and the tools on the shelf don't belong there. You'll notice Randy made an appearance here today.


----------



## JL7

Rex - glad to hear you're feeling better after that nasty chemo….nice tats also…..what Dave said.

The new shelf is kick a$$.....so you keep Randy on the top shelf??

Good to see you Arlin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn straight I'm TOP SHELF caliber!!!

Rex,
Great use of space. Much better than the use I get out of the space between my ears!!!

Yes, Bandit shavings are from a pencil sharpener!
However, he is still a galoot…..
That's NOT an electric pencil sharpener!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I named the little bugger after you. He kept me company during my shop time.


----------



## JL7

Rex - did you mean little booger??


----------



## ssnvet

Got to spend a couple hours in the shop with my daughter this evening, resurrecting our hope chest build and blog.

You can see it here


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looking like it'll be tomorrow. Perfection takes time. Try not to cry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I'll figure up shipping and get back with ya. Unless you wanna pick it up, then I'll only charge ya half the shipping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy seems more like bottom shelf quality….. I'm just saying…..


----------



## ssnvet

JPW over Danish….

Good idea or not a good idea??


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpermatic,

Are we finally going to get to see the Saw Stop in action? Or has it fallen into the "I only review tools I like" and we won't be hearing about this one category?


----------



## DIYaholic

*WHAT!!!* NO BCWW tonight?
With nothing worth watching on TV, BCWW was my "go-to" show. Looks like reruns and cold ones tonight!!!


----------



## bandit571

#$#


Code:


##$ Snipers!   SOBs got three of my fathers day gifts by waiting until 5 seconds before the end of the biiding war.    My counter bids did NOT get through, either.

#$#@##$ a-holes!

Oh well, maybe I can save up a bit more, and get something nicer than a GROZ#3…..

The third one? I ran the price up real high, just to make sure the SOB paid dearly for it. That cheap-assed plane is now above $25 ! About twice what it is worth..

Rant over, return to normal programming…

( I did't think Randy even made it TO the bottom shelf…..)


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I got so sick of snipers I became one. But I did not bid on the Groz


----------



## revwarguy

Hand tool show premiere's tomorrow night! (Late)

Sure, sure. Heard it before. You're such a tease, Stumpy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Go get 'em, revwarguy!!! Give him hell….. ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Just "bit the bullet" and placed my order for the 8 Piece Set: Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisels!!!
Now I'm gonna hafta fix the on/off switch and "learn to turn"!!!
Which undoubtedly will lead to more PSI purchases….


----------



## DIYaholic

The weekend is at a close….
The (wet) workweek is about to begin….
But first, there must be some sleepin'....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a Groz #3, #4 and #6. They're not that bad if you do some work on them. The castings are always rough and they need flattening. And I think they sharpen the blade on the sidewalk, so that needs work too. But they get used around here.


----------



## superdav721

soup is on
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/unity-candle-stand-part-2/


----------



## bandit571

Got a "Power Kraft#4" instead. Might be just for parts…

Top of the Morning to ye! Water line leak getting fixed today. PVC "coupling between the incoming 3/4" line, and a short pipe with a shut-off valve in it. Threads are leaking….badly. Need to shut off the line at the meter outside. New coupling at Lowes, Landlord is buying. Don't really like these type of couplings,,,,,CHEAP! Joining two sections of copper pipe. Should be "Fun"......

Lost FOUR auctions last night, went with two "Buy now" items. A third item is just a half hour's drive away, for two planes….. We will see..


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the Amtrak headed North…
Just finished reading all the posts I missed. We stayed at a fancy pancy hotel in Boston that did not have free wifi… The horror. 
Hubby just asked what I was doing since I was chucking aloud - told him I was catching up with. 'The guys'

Bandit- if that's a rant, you need practice. Maybe Miss Debbie will let me teach a class.

As always Rex, your humour is spot on.

Contest idea- who can use a single project to justify spending the most cash.
(I'm a shoe in with my bench)

Please to meet you Arlin. ( I'm the one with the broom)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Visited the memorial at the Boston marathon site. Very sad. The little boy was the same age as my youngest. He asked, "Mom, why would they do that?" 
Why indeed.


----------



## bandit571

If ones would WANT to read a rant of mine, there is a very good one back in March of this year over in the handplane thread. It even got called a "Manifesto"!

Does one good to rant, now and then. Then a deep breath, and a "Carry on!"

Parts were for a couple "Projects" I was going to do. Customized planes! Take off the "bad stuff', and add newer good stuff. Even thought about a Windsor #33 plane, grind some stuff down, add a frog and other parts. Twerp that out bid me can do that. I can STILL just walk into a Harbor Freight store, and buy one for about a third of what that dummy is going to pay, for a USED one!

( add the last few seconds of "Rock of Ages" by Def Leppard, the part with that evil laugh….)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang. Best I could do on this device is narrow it down to somewhere near page 575 on that thread.

My reading for the trip has been Hand Tool Essentals by PopWW. Learning lots.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, waive hello when you cross the ME-NH border… you'll be in my neck of the woods.

"Mom, why would they do that?"

The only adults yet to figure this out are the ones that run the U.S. Federal government. Every one else got it straight back in the fall of 2001. It's amazing just how blind political correctness can make people.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just stopping in Durham…


----------



## ssnvet

you be ridin' the Down-Easter, but will cross the state line b4 I get out of work… otherwise I'd waive "howdy"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup- we drive to Portland a few times a year and head to Boston or Baltimore for a game. Saw the Red Sox on Sat night. I like ball games for about 5 innings….


----------



## ssnvet

The last time we went down to see them it was 90 degrees and we wilted in the bleachers.

Oddly, no one has asked to go since ;^)

Fenway certainly has a lot of history and tradition…. most of which I don't really appreciate, since I'm not really a fan.

I'm sure Randy could tell you all about it though :^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

*IT'S DONE AT LAST!* Check out the new show here on Lj's!


----------



## bandit571

First box of parts is here.

Water leak in the Dungeon fixed. PVC union needed a few extra turns.

Awaiting two other shipments on Thursday. and MAYBE a plane or two in the bargain….

Off tonight, might have to watch a little of the shows….. lets see there is a few by Schwarz, a few by St. Roy, a few by some relative of PETER Sellers, and whatshisface up north. May have to order more Dews….


----------



## ssnvet

Very nice video Sir. Stumper-Meister…..

I knew I saved all those blunted Sawzall Blades for something :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you ever look at someone and think their mother must have had expired eggs???


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy where do we post comments on your website?
Or can we?
Do you have social media buttons for sat Twitter, google+ ect…


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
It DIDN"T rain on me today at work….
Tomorrow however, will be a different story!!!

*Sandra*,
I suggest you arrive at baseball games late, during the 4th or 5th inning….
Just in case an "extra inning" or two are needed!!!

Yee-Haa….
I got an email from Penn State Industries (PSI)....
It said: "THANK YOU! YOUR PENN STATE INDUSTRIES ORDER IS ON ITS WAY."

My 8 piece Benjamin's Best Turning Chisels are on their way to my lair!!!

I need to find some entry level turning videos to watch!!! Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You need to stop looking in the mirror!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that was funny ,lol


----------



## DIYaholic

I just checked the "UPS Tracking" website….
Tracking Status: Delivery on Wednesday, 06/12/2013, By End of Day

I signed up for "text" updates….
Now I'll know where my stuff is & when it is actually delivered!!!


----------



## superdav721

I won a plan on fleabay. It went from a town in CA to a different town then back to the original town. It then proceeded to Memphis then Jacksonville FL, back to Memphis and god only knows where it is now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back across the border. Almost home. Stumpy's video is on the viewing list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Did we charge you for leaving the good old US of A???


----------



## ssnvet

I have a fuzzy naval :^)


----------



## ssnvet

And it's orange!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have cold brewed tea….

Made with hops & barley!!!


----------



## ssnvet

We know God loves us, because he gave us beer!


----------



## ssnvet

And wood!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt- "Beer is proof that there is a God. Corona is proof that He loves us!"


----------



## ssnvet

Preach it brother Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
If I don't like Corona, does that mean….
God doesn't like me???

BTW: I love Corona! Just had to ask!!!


----------



## gfadvm

If you don't like Corona, yer not normal!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy

Thou shall not pu The Lord thy God to the test.

So just put Corona on your shopping list right quick before lightning strikes :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

I better put limes, lemons & ta-kill-ya on the list also. Just to be safe!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I'm a happy camper….
Well, for a day at least! I convinced the boss/owner NOT to mow in tomorow's rain!!! We are going to do equipment/machine maintenance. It is overdue!!! It may rain on me a little, but I won't be out mowing in it!!!

With that thought nestled in my head, I'll sleep well tonight.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
More med appointments today. Last radiation treatment of the series and report with radiotherapy doc, then Travel to the main hospital to have my hormone capsule replaced in my arm, so I won't be back until this evening.

It had got hot here real quick and we may hit 100 by the weekend without the heat index, which has given us almost 100 for the past couple of days. A bad week for shop time, but maybe the weekend will be better.

Hope everyone has a great day, even Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning, Rex. Keep cool. Try working in a thong.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Stumpy, watched your video last night, thought it was really good, nice basic stuff, a good series.
I'll be glad when this week is over, too many appointments, a lot of travel and no time for the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings and salutations gang,

Another day in the salt mines… but I have a new Onsrud catalog to keep me entertained in-between fire drills.

There's a new section for engraving tools… Hmmm…


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
Ever try Sol? Similar to Carona, but wife and I like it better.
My favorite though, is Tecate.


----------



## Gene01

Our son just sent us 4 16 oz stainless, double walled tumblers from Okinawa. 
Hot or cold liquid stays hot or cold for a long time.
The temp. of the outside stays neutral and *they don't sweat*. Wife put 4 ice cubes in a tumbler of tea and they were un melted a hour later. I just poured hot coffee in one. Outside wasn't even warm. Coffee stayed hot till the last drop.
Little things that work well excite me.


----------



## Gene01

Rant alert.
Crappy plans.
Called for a specific routered edge on drawers and doors. Bought the spec'ed bit and used it. 
Doors and drawers need to be locked. Got the spec'ed locks. 
In order for the lock cam to engage the rails, the lock hole needs to be through the routered portion of the edge. Ain't gonna work!
Gotta pull the lock farther away from the edge and add an unsightly block to the rail.
God, I hate crappy plans!


----------



## ssnvet

Having an identity crisis….

I've always used the ssn moniker on shooting sports related forums, where there tends to be a lot of ex military types. Always did seem a little out of place on LJs


----------



## Gene01

No problem with your old moniker from this corner.
"Mainiac" is neat, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
The "Mainiac" moniker works well here on this thread, or anywhere on LJs, for that matter!

Just don't go changing it to "Manic"....
Sandra already has that one on reserve!!!

Rex,
I'm sitting here hoping you day is going/went well!!!

Gene,
I haven't really built anything from a plan….
ALL plans have been in MY head (made up as I went along)....
So I can relate to ya, regarding crappy plans!!!


----------



## Airspeed

I'm not a Corona fan but I love Pacifico, had twelve of them camping this weekend. I know I'm not normal! After I ran out of Pacifico I had to get into the wife's Bud Light (blechorama!) after I drank all that goo I had to resort to my daughters Coors Light (pure Rocky Mountaingoat urine) but I redeemed my self for remembering I had a jug of Patron in the camper! I truly feel abnormal after four days of booze, to much food and 100 degree temps but it was wonderful! Got to hang out with all three of my daughters and two grand daughters for four days. At 50 it seems I don't recover from that much fun as easily as I used to, I'll be stuttering and drooling for the next three days and won't be able to walk for a week cause my spine sucks!

The first night there my five year old grand daughter Charlotte saw the star she and my wife picked out a few weeks ago to represent Charlottes recently departed father, she walked out of camp by herself a little to talk to him in the star, I snuck over to listen and heard her say in her sweet little voice "thank you daddy for coming camping with us! We're going to have so much fun! Please watch me play!" It was heartbreakingly beautiful to hear how genuine and desperate her little voice was, she talked to him for about five minutes then came back with a big smile and a happier mood and roasted marshmallows with me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very bittersweet Airbrush.

Good thing it wasn't Canadian beer, or you'd still be at the hospital.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go to work tonight and tomorrow night.

Going to a Village Yard Sale on the 15th, and then go to work that night. Can you say LOOOONG DAY!

Getting a Dunlap plane made-over. Turns out it's iron and everything else around the iron is METRIC. Bolts are SAE, but even the mouth opening is sized for a Metric width blade. Drat!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who let that maniac in? Was it Matt?


----------



## DIYaholic

No mowing in the rain today. Hasn't stopped all day. Did equipment repairs and called it an short day. Dinner courtesy of "The Chef" tonight…..
Oh goody!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I might give Sol and Tecate a try but I'm reluctant after my SIL HIGHLY recommended Dos XX. I wasn't impressed.

I'm still trying to recover after someone planted the image of Roger in a thong in my brain last night!

Matt, That'l work. Just don't change yer logo or I might not recognize ya.


----------



## ssnvet

OK Randy, I keep hearing about this Chef… And it appears that I'm the only one not tuned into the joke…. Is your momma sending you care packages all the way from Jersey? Or are you dating a foodie? If it's the later, I think that it's a great strategy :^)

Airhead is knockin' my Bud Lite… But you're forgiven for sharing that very touching story about Charlotte. They say hope springs eternal.

But I have a new favorite beer anyway, which my brother turned me onto (ya, he's been corrupting me since I was about 5) it's a Belgian White beer called Blue Moon. And it's best seved ice cold in a glass with a slice of orange…... So smooth!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, the Brits refer to American beer as "Gnat's Pee" or sometimes "Near Beer". My old buddies used to drink Newcastle Brown or IPA or Bitter.
For those Beer people, here's a listing of the UK beers.:
http://www.swipes.co.uk/beerlist.cgi


----------



## ssnvet

Surely Rex knows what a black & tan is :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now Matt, you'll get Bandit all riled up, and sorry, I don't drink beer or the hard stuff, just a little sparkling white wine and liqueurs.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

That is a hoot Dave…...!


----------



## superdav721

Marking gauge swap in in a bit over 2 weeks. Its driving me nuts not being able to show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
"The Chef" is a good friend of mine. We used to work together, doing catering and food service at The University of Vermont. We both moved onto other things, but have remained great friends. I actually introduced him to his wife and was "Best Man" at the wedding. He is now running his own culinary/catering business, that I occasionaly help with. Both he and his wife are "foodies" and I get to enjoy great meals through their invites. (Actually I usually just invite myself and show up for free grub!!!)

That's my story & I'm sticking with it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

As I am not eddie….
I don't talk/type to myself.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Another medical day with tests and blood work, a reprieve tomorrow and another full medicals day on Friday, then I get a break. Hoping I'll be OK enough this weekend to get some shop time. I need it badly.

Hope everyone has a great day, I'll check in later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I loved it.


----------



## superdav721

Glad it made you smile Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

My kind of stuff Dave. Here's what they did to me yesterday afternoon.
Replaced the hormone capsule in my arm:


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubbers….

Home Depot run last night yielded TB III, Lacquer Thinner, Danish oil and light bulbs…. And now I just remembered what I forgot… sand paper. Argh!

Good thing it's just a couple miles off the path of my commute.

Kids last day of school is Thursday! My wife is ready to pass out, she's been so busy the last month.


----------



## Gene01

Great teaser, Dave.
Rex, I agree with you about MOST American brews. I DO NOT agree with you about most Brit brews, though. 
Andy, I like Dos Equis Amber. Not so much the dark, though. Tecate is an Amber but tastes like it's really potent. (it's not)
Sol is much like Corona and Pacifico but with a bit more flavor. Or, so it seems to me.
Matt, The wife drinks Blue Moon with an orange slice. She also likes Hefeweizen with an orange slice. I'll stick with the Mexican brews. The Spanish brew a beer. El Aguila, that's pretty good, too. At least I think it's Spanish as Spain was the only place I found it. In my age enhanced (?) memory, it seems that Gen. MacArthur had something to do with El Aguila but, his operation was in the Philippines. Dunno. Just memory fragments of beer fogged conversations from long ago.


----------



## superdav721

ouch Roger


----------



## superdav721

I love double posts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rog*- Are you sure they didn't implant a microchip in your arm or something. I hear they do that now so they can take control of your body once you fall asleep.

*Dave*- I loved the teaser! Can't wait to see the gauge! By the way, I will gladly pay you to making me one of those forged marking knives!

*LET IT BE KNOWN* that I said on my show on Monday that the next episode will be about building a marking gauge, so nobody can accuse me of copying Dave!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just got an email titled "7 things you do that might irritate people". I miss they days when my wife would just leave little love notes in my lunch…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rain, rain and more rain…


----------



## ssnvet

Oh where, oh where can my Underdog be?

Oh where, oh where can he be?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I will.
And how can you copy what you haven't seen?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Guess who just set off their Sawstop by accident!

I forgot to move the aluminum back on one of the miter gauges. It wasn't a big deal on the old saw, it would just cut the aluminum a bit. Not on this saw. Didn't even scratch the aluminum! I'm glad it was a crappy blade in there, but there goes one of my $60 brakes! I'm glad they sent me six of them, but the problem is that four of the brakes are for dado sets.

I know, it's hard to listen to me complain since I got a great saw for free!


----------



## ssnvet

Ooooooopsie….. Daisy!

Did it trash the blade?

Did you ever see this review? Where a Canadian shop teacher Demos the SS at a seminar and tests the trip dozens of times on different materials?


----------



## bandit571

IF one means the Sam Adamms Black & Tans, it MIGHT be drinkable, as for the "Original Black & Tans" ......Shoot them all. Scum, theives, Blackguards, Whore's melds, Murderers. Named after the "Uniform" these so-called Police" wore.


----------



## bandit571

Guiness Draught
Killian's Irish Red
Guiness STOUT
Sam Adams Lager

Would make for a very nice friday night….

Unless we be talking about something in a single Malt, stored in an Oak barrel for 12 years…........


----------



## bandit571

parts Bag #2 arrived today.

#3 has been shipped! All the way from the Reno, NV area!

Awaiting to see if #4 will be…..


----------



## ssnvet

Uh….

I thought a black and tan was when you dropped a small glass of stout into a pint of pale ale and chugged it :^)


----------



## superdav721

OK I just got back from taking the wife to the doctor and have started building shade over the forge. ITS HOT!
I got the legs for the porch welded and the frame cut. I have had to much heat. Inter net time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since it appears that the Maniac has set off a whole controversy by drinking girl beer, I think I'll chime in…

Light beer is for women and men who like rainbows and long walks on the beach. I have lived in Europe, sampled their beers, and can tell you that Bud Light has ruined our image far more than Snookie and "The Jersey Shore" ever could. A real man drinks whiskey, straight up. But if he's going to drink beer he likes it dark and bitter. IPA is the ale of the gods and it's meant to be consumed slowly and with as much cheese as possible.

If not an IPA I will gladly consume Dos Equis (mostly because of my parody video), Killians, Blue Moon, and any kind of Sam Adams or Leinenkugel. Or one of our various local Michigan beers in a pinch.

But, as an American, I also enjoy a lighter beer on a hot day. I didn't say "light" beer, I said "lighter" beer. That means a domestic lager or two. Miller High Life is my favorite because the can says it's the "champagne of beers" and I believe them. But any other would be fine as long as it's not "light".


----------



## JL7

I like beer…....


----------



## bandit571

Little Kings is off the list…..WAYoff!

Remember one called Hamm's? Damn good stuff!

Gone are the daze of Johnny Walker, too. Used to be a bottle a day, no more, thank you very much.

Stumpness: Wild Turkey, STRAIGHT from the bottle,bottoms up? BTDT, made yard pizzas…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave,

Kind of a historic day in Jackson today I hear. 50 years ago Medgar Evers was assassinated.

Bob Dylan wrote a song about it at the ripe age of 23:






Here's to Medgar….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bod Dylan couldn't sing even back then.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

vodka i say vodka , and a a shot of jack r 10 year old charter ,,beer i dont like but i f i drink it i do favor Blue Moon with a slice of orange at hooters , but do like that mexican beer with the two Xs and strawberry


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have lived this all my life. What I hate most is people want let it go. They keep using it as a crutch. There is just as much racism from whites to blacks as black to whites.
Byron De La Beckwith did it and it took 40 years to convict him.
They renamed a street in Jackson to Medgar Evers BLVD. I know white people that still only refer to it as Delta Drive.
All this stuff happened when I was a child. I was taught a lot of things a person shouldn't need to know. Read into that what you want. We have improved and a lot, and a lot is swept under the carpet.
Personally I judge a man on his actions and appearance when I meat him, any race. You have good and bad with all races.
A Mississippian will help you till the end. We are know for our hospitality. But if you jeopardize our family or lively hood, you will get killed. Cajuns are the same way.
Cant we all just get along.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i love every body most the time till i get mad but i got really mad one time at my neighbor down the road i would go by and wave he sat on his porch and he was just rude never waved back even blew my truck horn he was just down right rude and unfriendly ,one day i was going to get him good, make him feel bad took him a mess of fig preserves my aunt made . well i took it to him sitting on his pourch as he always did come to find out he was blind ,i knew then its best not to judge any thing by what it looks like


----------



## superdav721

Eddie that is a great story. 
Really a great story.
I was referring to these young fellers with there pants crotch around there knees.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

oh those thats the ones i throw the jars of preserves at


----------



## ssnvet

I like rainbows …. Saw a double rainbow just two hours ago. And I like walks on the beach… Preferably with my 80 lb. oaf of a puppy and a tennis ball. :^) Stumpy must be a grumpy. :^o

I'm from Jackson…... MI, not MS. 

I'll share a little secret with you guys. There's really only one race, and it's called the Human Race.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt you are right its all people when you get down to it ,i try not to take it to serious nobody is geting out of here alive


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stumpy' just messin' with ya', Maniac.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hows it going William ,hope all is well been laying low here lately .did you get the ride situation under control

Baggs i know it got to be summer up there in Canada by now , you still running the roads

Sandra hows that bench , you may have posted it just may have missed it ,

Rex that looked painful know youll be glan when all of this is behind you , always keep you in my prayers ,i know its a long battle and you are a inspiration to me to keep your wit and laughs thur it all, and to raise your kids when a lot of ones would have gave up you are a good strong man my friend ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it just hard to believe Stumpy would just mess some one , but then it not that hard


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty what you building ,r you doing the honey dos


----------



## DIYaholic

Nothind like a 12 hour workday to take the wind out of your sails….

Had a little UPS package awaiting my return home….
PSI ships FAST!!!










Looks like I'll be "turning on the lathe" this weekend!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy looks like the new laith witll get tested this weekend and what red box movie did you watch i wish they carri ed wood working one


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. You too Randy.

'Girl Beer'???? Stumpy I'm shocked. We all know that American beer is like "socks" on the beach because it's flappin' near water. (read that twice if you missed it)

Eddie - the bench is coming along nicely, but slowly at the moment.

Gots me a vise question if anyone is up for some cypherin'......


----------



## DIYaholic

I did not watch any movies….
My housemate uses "redbox"....

I need to find some "Woodturning 101" videos….


----------



## boxcarmarty

140 degrees… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is the vise I have 
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=54873&cat=1,41659,41661&ap=1

And this is the bench I'm building


----------



## Momcanfixit

So, in the picture and in the instructions I'm following, they install a vise that already has the two jaws. One fits in a mortise cut into the apron, and the other has a wooden jaw added.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So the vise I bought will need a riser block I presume so that it's flush with the bottom of the apron.
But what then do I do to set the inner jaw into the apron???

Don't know if my question even makes any sense, but I'm seriously considering sending the vise back to get one that I can watch being installed on the bench instruction videos….

Or maybe I need to look at it after a good night's sleep.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a Jeff bench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was either that or you don't make since…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ewww, looks like I need to do this:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra im no help there sorry , a good nites sleeep and a fresh look always is better ,lots of time you can you tube it r seach on this site and get answers


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, either you're mumbling, or I'm deaf. 
I don't understand a thing you've said.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I wish I liked beer. I could use one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Marty,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

here Sandra take this shot of tokillya and that vise will work


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, You don't mind if I call you chip do ya???

What's wrong with that vise???

I can understand how all of those holes could confuse ya, but we are here to help…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty how did the wedding arbor turn out


----------



## boxcarmarty

10 bells on the clock means I'm outta here…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chip??? Now I'm more confused, not that it takes much.

The holes make sense now, but without a picture, it wasn't making sense. Happened upon the above noted one, and I think I'll manage.

Chip?


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's not done yet. Been late when I get home. Hopefully I'll finish it up and post pics this weekend…..

Night All…..m


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I know nothing of installing vises. A little research, as mentioned, will surely reveal the answers you seek. (I wouldn't listen to ANYTHING Marty says!!!)


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I will give you one good tip. If you drill the holes with the bench in its normal position. Place a large ring on the bit. Use the ring as a level. Keep it in the center of the bit. Dont let it walk up and down the bit as your using it. Ole timers would put there wedding ring on bits in the past. I use a large key ring. Practice a few on a tubafore.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is talking?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now that I understand. Great tip, thanks Dave


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was thinking maybe I could drill those holes before I put the apron on….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I would put the apron on then drill….
Marty always wears an apron when he drills holes!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aw, do I have to drill the holes while wearing the apron barefoot in the kitchen too???

Shucks.

Need sleep. Brand new day waiting for me tomorrow.

Night Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

I would agree that pre-dilling the holes should be easier (read: also more accurate)....
But I've never installed a vise or worn, err put on an apron!!! That's not true, I wear a cooks apron regularly and have also been photographed wearing a shirt!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy La-la-land Sandra….
New adventures and beginings await you upon your awakening.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening guys.


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening William…..

Good night William….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Nubbers.
Started the day by spilling a hot cup of coffee into the open drawer of my night table. Graceful.

We have two extra kids here for the next four days. They're great kids, just will require a bit more planning and more grub. Shop time will be scarce.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Hope to get a little shop time today before it gets too hot. Hope to get another fold-up table cleared and put away and also clear the top of Big Bertha so that it can be used for WIP and layout.

Eddie, the arm implant is no big deal, not any pain, was just showing what the procedure was in case others were faced with the same situation. The bruising shows up because of the chemo drugs I take, I bruise very very easily because of it.

Sandra,
When you are drilling through holes that need to be perpandicular, there are a couple of really useful jig tools that are worth their weight in gold when the need arises, and I would suggest you add them to your wish list. None are expensive, but can save the day when needed.
The first is the drilling/tapping bar which is small enough to fit in your apron pocket. Note there are several variations of this jig to suit your application, you only need the one suited to your usage.
https://www.hartvilletool.com/product/5989/drilling-jigs
Next we have the Wofcraft (a German company) who has an electric/battery drill holder and postioner. 
http://www.amazon.com/Wolfcraft-4525404-Attachment-4-Inch-8-Inch/dp/B000JCIMEA/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1371122437&sr=1-1&keywords=wolfcraft
Both these jigs are meant to be used when you cannot take your piece to be drilled accutately to the drill press for perpandicular holes, and in the case of the Wolfcraft also angled holes.
Just a couple of jigs that will resolve a special drilling problem when it arises and good to have handy.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Rex,

I hope you have a good day and that your hormone capsule doesn't make you too weepy… Remember, if you start to feel owly, chocolate helps.


----------



## ssnvet

To drill perpendicular holes with a hand drill all I do is use two visual guides. You can take any right angle object that stands up on it's own (I like to use a little machinist square or a set up block, but a stub of lumber cut at 90 deg. works as well.) Set you drill spike into your center punch hole and slide your guides up close to the drill bit at the 12 and 3 'o-clock positions. Just site the guides as you drill and keep the bit parallel to each one.

Easy cheesy


----------



## Gene01

Bandit said: Unless we be talking about something in a single Malt, stored in an Oak barrel for 12 years…….....

Gene said: *AMEN BROTHER.*

All this talk about vices, got me to thinking. I have two in the shop. One is a huge old iron thing meant to be bolted to a bench. It has soft aluminum billets for jaws. Came from an aircraft repair shop. The other is like Sandra's and mounted to one end of the bench. 
I used to have several more, but age has diminished my capacity and/or urge to indulge them. One of the few remaining is referenced above.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, the hormone capsule contains female hormones, so you can expect me to start bitching very soon and becoming irrational.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with the handplanes this morning.

Wanted to try some bevels.

Clamped a test board in the vise









And started to plane away on an end









after both ends were done ( Look Ma…END GRAIN!) laid out for the sides









And after both sides were done









I used four #4 planes on this ( again, just farting around) each one set a little coarser. Star out coarse work until the Wood River #4V3 can clean things up. Maybe 15 minutes of "playtime".


----------



## bandit571

Rex: Need a new avatar. Yours should be Andy Capp. That would make Sandra "Flo"

Maybe i should be "Chaulkie"


> ?


London Bobbie: "Why are you laying in the ally, Sir?" 
Andy Capp: "It is drier than the canal!"

London Bobbie ( to himself) "Ask a stupid question…."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit:
London bus conductor sees a passenger waiting at bus stop who has no arms and only one leg.
"Hello, you look armless enough, hop on"

London Bobby approaches a man with 3 heads and says, " Hello, hello, hello"

Priest giving tourist directions; " Go down this road until you see St. Mary's, turn left to the Holy Mother of Moses church and just after you reach St. Joseph's Tabernacle you will be there" 
Same directions by Andy Capp; " Go down this road until you reach the Rose and Crown, turn left to the Black Horse and Just after you reach the King's Arms, you will be there."


----------



## revwarguy

Well, I finished my version of [cue the polka music] Sir Stumpy's drill press table:









It was fun to build, I love to use it, and it matches my Tool Chest. More about it here.

So, get crackin', Randy!

Na Na Na Boo Boo!

And yes, you'll need your apron when you use this, Sandra.


----------



## superdav721

Oh my thats fancy.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice job Rev…. Looks sweet!


----------



## superdav721

I can see Stumpy's head swellin now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Sneak peak…..*

4 corner braces for the arbor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice box Reverend, but somebody colored on the front of it…..


----------



## revwarguy

Yep, some color might look good on your insects!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty is showing his artistic side…. Looks nice


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
2 extra kiddies in the house! I'm soooo sorry! What did you do, to deserve such a punishment???

Rex,
Q) How do you make a hormone???

A) Don't pay her!!!

Rev-N-D-P Guy,
Very nice DP Table!!!
Yeah, yeah, yeah. Haven't you heard…..
I'm the great procrastinator! I'll get to it, when I get to it!!! ;^)

Marty,
You are so autistic, err artistic!!!


----------



## bandit571

The Blue Hand Plane from nevada is here

Blue frog and the ugly lever cap have been replaced

Will repaint that BRIGHT Blue casting a more sedate BLACK tomorrow

Now have two raised panels done, then went on a Thursday Rust Hunt

Found a box full of "handplanes". The guy wanted $12 each for the five planes????? Ah, NO, thanks anyway.

When the "best of the litter box" is a Worth bottle cap adjusted #4….... Bye, Bye!

Might go back Saturday, as he had a BARREL full of handsaws…...


----------



## bandit571

Andy Capp was well thought of

Even the medical people at the football game liked him

How much/

Two stretcher-bearers even hauled his drunken butt ONTO the pitch!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I want to apologize for my short post last night.
I actually had typed up a quite lengthy, wordy post.
The problem is I had been in severe pain and had gotten a bit in the bottle.
So I hope I deleted before anyone actually seen it.
I went on a little rant.

I hope all is well with, well, everyone.

Eddie, you had complimented the pen that Jeff posted the other day (glad you like it Jeff). 
Well I have your pen at my shop Eddie.
Your pen is the only one left and I am trying to hold it until I see you again.
If I don't get to see you sometime this summer, I may have to mail it to you.

I know Grizz and Jeff got their pens. 
I need Rich and Marty to send me a PM to let me know if they recieved theirs. 
If either of you have already, please excuse me and remind me anyway.
My head's a little scrambled lately and I can't keep up with what's going on.
Part of it's pain.
Part of it's new meds that I'm trying.
It's liquid stuff called bourbon.
It actually helps, but can't do wood work while taking it.


----------



## superdav721

Marty where are the skulls and crossbones?
Ahhh William. 
Good to see you.


----------



## ssnvet

Schools out for summer!

Took the day off to go to the awards ceremony and 8th grade (mini) graduation. They really did a nice job. I need to write a letter to the principle and his assistant, as I think they are great leaders and make the school a very positive place. Night and day from my experiences at that age.

My wife and I have been through a lot of drama in the past month as our 8th grader is freaking out and wants to stay in middle school forever, while our 7th grader got her first B and missed high honors. We planned some fun things for the afternoon and I think everyone has regained a positive outlook.

Now they're all watching vintage chick flicks with their mother, so I'm pawing through the oak boards to complete the cut list for the hope chest build. The one down side of putting my shop in the basement below the family room is that I can't make any noise while they're up their sniffing :^o


----------



## bandit571

Been up all bloody day long

"Day" start at 2:00 pm YESTERDAY.

Been up ever since.

Time for a NAP! Be back after awhile

As Herr Rrrrrandisch would say: ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I didn't see/read your rant….
Dang, I love your rants, as they are always insightful & entertaining!!! ;^)
Sorry your pain has been so intense. Be careful of mixing meds & alcohol!!! Please!!!

It appears that I will have another 2 day weekend!!!

A "real" weekend combined with my turning chisels arriving and I'll be chucking up some wood and "learnin' to turn" this weekend!!! Anyone want to stop by and see chips fly and hunks of wood (and maybe a chisel or two) go flying???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You would not have enjoyed that rant Randy.
I really went off the deep end on that one.
That's the way I've felt lately actually, off the deep end. Way off the deep end.


----------



## DIYaholic

If you are going off the deep end….
Be sure to wear floaties or a life preserver!!! ;^)

Hang in there William. Ya got a great family that needs you!!!


----------



## JL7

Evening all….

Pretty fancy there Marty, you dipping into Rex's hormones?

Sandra, listen to Dave, you gotta drill the holes straight, otherwise your vice will clamp one side before the other…..like mine does….bugs me every time I use it….


----------



## JL7

Randy…..PSI has a free pen turning video they will send just for asking…..I have a Robert Sorby video if you want to take a look…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

William, do be careful. I hate to say it but Randy is right on that one. 
Must be something in the air because my pain levels are way up over the past few days also. Pain goes up, mood goes down. One day at a time, and if that's too much of a challenge, one minute will do.

I think Marty has found his feminine side. Was that a hummingbird I saw? 
And Revguy - wow! That's on fancy drill press table. Nicely done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Rex, calm down. That hat does NOT make you look fat, dear.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Try to follow along here for a moment. Wedding = death = burial = bugs crawling thru the ears = butterflies, dragonflies, bees, and hummingbirds…..

Well, Something like that…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Darkly poetic


----------



## Momcanfixit

Time to call it a day. G'night folks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

In the words of Waylon, I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Be careful. Roger is a little sensitive about his hat! I've considered sending him a decent hat more appropriate for his home state!


----------



## Airspeed

I thought it was "the worms crawl in the worms crawl out" ?


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought it was lick the salt, down the tequila, suck the lemon and then "swallow the worm"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Where is Rexy?
Err Rex?
~
I have seen William on the deep end.
WOW!
~
Dave has been making metal shade. I have to get it a bit more comfortable over the forge.
I got a welder. Aint nothin safe. I welded my mailbox to the fireplug. Well it was a free post on the corner and wern't nobody using it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rex is here (Shhhhhh) working with the NSA


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
you typed it….
Now the whole world & gov't knows!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, and by now, the Chinese know everything due to a ************************* in a firewall.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to sleep now, therefore I can NOT be responsible for any criminal/terrorist activities that transpire tonight.
As I know the NSA is monotoring the internet….
THIS POST IS MY ALIBI!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Damn there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## bandit571

Tomorrow's Project









To get rid of all the BLUE items. Already have installed the "new" parts…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Up and moving earlier than usual due to the extra kids in the house. Off to my paying job.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
*TGIF* Today sees the last day of a series of continuous medical appointments I have had for 2 weeks. Been a huge drain on me and my fuel bill, so when I finish chemo this afternoon I will have a break, which I need.
Had some shop time yesterday, the latest shelf/storage thingy is finished and loading commenced. Also managed to get other tricky shelf pieces cut for the remaining bench/shelf units and will fit them out over the weekend (I hope) so that I can start loading them up and free up much needed work space. 
Why has my hat become such an issue? I have never been a hat person, but when the chemo took my hair, my oncologist told me to wear a hat outside the house, so that's what I have to do. I now have "several" hats, the one in my avatar is my beach hat I wore on a trip to the coast about 2 years ago, and thanks Andy, but I already have a cowboy 37.8541 liter hat.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Need pics of the 37.8541 liter hat (preferably on yer head). I never walk out the door with out mine on. It's "The Code Of The West"!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Well I am back on my annual mole battlefield.
I have a new strategy this year.
I was advised by a local gardner and zoologist that I can use a different approach altogether and simply live with them.
I'm told that it takes time, but there are advantages to living with the moles.
They eat 40-50 pounds of insects a year.
And I do also have an insect problem here.
So the plan, according to the advice, is to have my boys stamp down the tunnels every day.
I'm told it takes time, but that the little critters will eventually get tired of retunneling their favorite runs and dig deep enough that the raised tunnels will stop. 
He says that yes, I'll occasionally see them pop up, as the little bugger tests his territory again, but that if we immediately stamp it back down, he'll stay deeper.

So that's the plan.
It's better than some of the ideas I'd had.
I'd thought of blowing all the tunnels with black powder,
Or flushing him out with fire while I wait with a .22.


----------



## Gene01

William,
You last option sounds like a lot more fun….and permanent. At least for that mole.
Those whirlygig doohickys that you stick in the ground that are supposed to run them off, don't work?


----------



## superdav721

Whack a mole hammer time.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

Rust hunting Day 2:

HOW MUCH??? ah, good luck with that

NO TOOLS?

NOT ANY TOOLS?

A 7ppi with nib hand saw, Warranted Superior. @ $1? Sold!

$50-60 for a push style lawn mower? Ah, nope, thanks anyway..

Came back home, with just that saw. Spent the rest of the morning 1) rehabbing three handsaws, 2) rehabbing a Powerkraft #4 until it shines, and makes see-through shavings, 3) did a raised panel, using just two handplanes.

Still have a Village wide yard sale to go to, tomorrow. And THEN I get to work all night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

never seen a 37.8541 liter hat not even in Texas saw a big one in New Orleans one mornimg but it was kinda a blur


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, the 37.8541 liter hat is the metric replacement for a 10 gallon hat.


----------



## superdav721

I have got my frame up for my porch on the shop. The wife came out and helped me raise it. Tomorrow I will cover it.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Ya gotta love that mole catcher guy with his tie! I use a scissor type trap that works pretty well.

Moles are a lot harder to get rid of than gophers cause there is no good way to poison em like ya do gophers.

Dave, The shade is looking good and just in time. It's getting nasty here so I chainsawed all day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Woke up early, weather forecast is for hot/humid and thunderstorms later, so any shop time with be this morning.
Maybe, I'll wear different hats each day to keep certain LJs satisfied

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got me a Mississippi markin' stick in the mail…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*BTW.*
Anyone trying to post to LJ's in the early morning may be advised that it takes and incredible amount of time to post. My last post seems to have been delivered by the USPS.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I haven't forgot about ya. Ok, maybe I have but I'll never admit it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, now you have got it, you will need to learn how to write.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Having a 2 year old Granddaughter around is like having a blender with no lid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I used mine to score the lines on my latest cabinet job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, That maple flavored cherry looked pretty sweet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Put a lid on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone else besides Randy, keep doin' what you're doin'.....

Randy, Get your finger outta your nose…..


----------



## bandit571

Martinio: Go back to bed, too damn early!

Jackson Center, OH Village wide yard sale day ….....TODAY!

Everyone else BUT Matrinio…..Carry on! I will be in the area all day!


----------



## StumpyNubs

That little girl and I have the same sippy-cup!


----------



## superdav721

Yall remember when the storm trapped Marty and said Grandyoungun in a house with a kitchen in the middle of remodel?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I hear American Airlines is trying to soften it's new reduced leg spacing snafu between seats with a slick new ad agency's slogan - "Only Airline with special seating for amputees"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Only catch: Crutch storage is extra.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All these leaks and revelations about the Prism stuff will only make it go deeper underground.

I was sorting through some work clothing items I purchased a few years ago from Wal-Mart, and guess what?, the quality of that Chinese crap was better quality than the Chinese crap you buy there today. When you think quality could never get lower?


> ?


----------



## DIYaholic

A bright, dry day is forecasted & I have it OFF!!!
How the heck did that happen???

Rex,
Enjoy that shop time.

Marty,
I'm typing with one finger. Guess which one!!!

Dave,
I didn't think of you as a "shady" character….
I guess first impressions can be wrong!!!

Andy,
Another fine addition to your "Box Museum"!!!

Should I develope the energy and motivation, I need to install the switch on my lathe. I'm also contemplating rewiring the motor for 220V and installing a new plug. Running it on 120V however, will get me up & running much faster.

Oh, "This Old House" is on….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shuttling kids around all day. I think the 8 yr old could probably drive if I put blocks on the pedals.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Struggled with my bench vise for awhile this morning before the minvan brigade headed out. Wow, what a pia


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Often the toughest challenges….
Yield the greatest reward & satisfaction!!!
Enjoy the challenges, as it builds character and skill!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, if that's so, then what happened to you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, Rex, Rex,
What happened to you? 

I've been told; "I'm quite the character!" and have developed extreme procrastination skills!!!
That's my story & I'm sticking with it!!!

I'm headed to the basement….
Notice I said basement and NOT lair….
It's laundry day!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just don't wash the wrong pile..

Did NOT get to teh Village wide sales. Spent all morning tooling around MY town.

Huntsville "Junk in the Box" WAY overpriced! BROKEN Shelton block plane @ $20???? Come on!!

Found a sander to replace the one i messed up yesterday…$3

24" wood bodied level…$.75

New Meese for this computer….$.25

Small B&D Cordless Lithium drill/driver…..$.75 with the charger included! And, it was even charged up!

12 fancy metal handles for kitchen doors…$3


----------



## bandit571

Junk in the box had five handsaws, all D7s, with PAINTED saw blades! What a bleeding waste! and, he wanted $20 a piece? He could have gotten twice that, unpainted…..IDIOT!

Nothing worse than someone that paints a perfectly good saw plate.

One other saw there, a rusty WS D7 clone….$8. I bought one just like it yesterday for…....$1.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, make sure you wear a mask today in the "shop".


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, bet I'm a bigger procrastinator than you are - so there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I have a great retort…..

I'll tell ya it later!


----------



## bandit571

Wearing my BAILEIGH hat right now.

Don't have the bill turned down far enough, I can still see randie's Avatar…..

Hmmm, Grandson wanted a Police/fire scanner? Something I should know about there???

Maybe IF Martinio ever comes back across the Ohio border, I can here all the details of the Police Chase?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
My avatar could be worse….
It could be an actual picture of me!!!

FYI: Police scanners are illegal in a motor vehicle in NY state, not sure about elsewhere!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, I don't see a new hat yet!

Marty, Thanks and very cool pen. That William has those down to a fine art!


----------



## ssnvet

G'day gents (and lady),

Crazy busy at work Friday… didn't even get to log in and say hi. We had our first cook fire of the year last night and burned up a whole bag of marshmallows…. can you say "hyper-sugar-tastic"?

Here's my wood working for today…










This is actually the second time I've cut this tree, as took down a 18" Maple back around '93, and this is one of four trunks that grew out of the stump.

Trimmed all the branches and rapid growth at the end of the drive as well… it was really turning into a blind drive and quite the hazard.

Two loads of slash and brush packed choka-block full to the dump in the stake bed (I quit burning a couple years ago after almost burning the neighborhood down more than once).

I'm way behind the 8-ball laying up wood this year. I gots to get busy, busy, busy.


----------



## bandit571

Who is that running the saw? Since you are just standing there panting away daylight…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit is on a tear.
Yard mowed, dogs taken care of and general choirs done. then I started on my porch. I have $0 invested in it. It was all scrounged or given to me right down to the screws. All I had to do was sweat a little.






























































Its set up to where I can take it off the front of the building with ease and I wanted it to be thin and airy.


----------



## JL7

Good idea Dave…....looks like blacksmith will now be open rain or shine…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Good thing you got that shade/rain roof up…..
I hear the hot sun will wilt a man & rain water will rust metal!!!


----------



## MrRon

William, Are you having trouble getting 22 ammo? A brick of 550 rounds around here is selling for $125, if you can find it. All the stores are out of just about everything.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Dave,

Can't help asking what your design snow load is for the new shop awning? :^)

Good job gong with metal roofing. You'll still be happy for that decision years from now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Mr. Ron, I haven't bought .22 ammo in a while. I keep a good stock of ammo for all my guns and started hanging onto what I have when the supply became tight. 
As for local pricing though, the prices are the same as always in the stores, when you can find it. The problem is, with .22 ammo, if you aren't there as the truck is unloading, you can forget about it. 
I don't know when ammo supply will pick up. My advice to everyone is to hold onto what you have right now. That means no shooting simply for enjoyment.

Nice shed dave.

Glad you got your pen Marty. It seems strange though that it took so long to get there. Now Rich is the only one left that I mailed out who hasn't recieved it. I still have Eddie's at the shop.

My brother came by this evening. 
He brought a corian countertop. 
He brings by stuff sometimes to see if I need it before it goes to the dump from his remodel jobs.
I really did not need the countertop. I decided to try and find a use for it though just so I can get it.
I want to cut off a small section of it just to see if I can turn it on the lathe for pens.


----------



## superdav721

Matt snow? Down here…....
Naaaaa.
I was all over the top of it and it held my 180 pound but.
The ? is will it take a hurricane?


----------



## ssnvet

When you least expect it… Expect it!

A coat of Rustoleum on the metal frame perhaps?


----------



## superdav721

And mess up the patina.
No way.


----------



## gfadvm

For Matt

Pecan,hackberry,mulberry,oak,hedge,and cypress. Those cypress are 30' long and 30" across the butt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well at least dab on some Johnson's Paste Wax to protect that precious rust.

I'm joking about that, but I seen a truck once that was cool as hell. It had no paint on it. It was cleaned down to bare metal and coated with shellac. Your refusal to paint it, for some odd reason, made me think of that truck.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Great shade you have there. Getting out of the sun and moving some air makes a huge difference in what I can tolerate. Plus now you can forge in the rain!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And for the firewood, I watched one of my boys chop firewood for me today.
I'm not able to swing an ax anymore, and that's a shame. Chopping wood used to be one of those things that I considered a good stress reliever. 
Anyway, it's too hot for messing with wood, but you take it when you can get it, huh?


----------



## ssnvet

OK Andy…. You suck :^)

I try to lay up at least 3 cords… I got a long ways to go.


----------



## gfadvm

I've got a bunch of firewood for next winter but the logs are for when my buddy Monte comes to visit and brings his sawmill! I'm so looking forward to that!

William, 97 degrees here and 85% humidity. Perfect chainsawing weather! It's the brush hauling that I hate but the brushpile is only a mile from me so that's good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Warm here today, but nothing compared to you folks. 23-25 here which is warm, not hot. Too tired to convert it to Farenheit.

Wrestled some more with the apron for my benchtop and the vise. I made some progress, but the piece of hard maple I'm using for the apron is very heavy. I lifted that sucker, flipped it end to end, and basically did way more than my arms cared to do.

The bench top is now too heavy for me to lift or flip without help, so every time I needed it moved, I had to ask hubby. 
"Do you need me to do it NOW?" 
"Uh…. yeah. Now would be good."

Ooops, I'm complaining. I'll have to find my nicey-wife persona for Father's Day tomorrow.
"You want coffee? Do I have to get it NOW?"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy early Father's Day gents. I hope at least one of your offspring show you some sincere appreciation for all you do.

And Randy. Happy successful contraception day to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Thank you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Watched turning videos all day today….
I was told it was warm & sunny here….
One more day (off) to accomplish some more high quality procrastinating!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Andy thank you . I am dying to get up tomorrow and do the (i have to do) choirs then I am going to play. i never thought about forging in the rain. Oh happy day.
Oh and that low pressure around your house is the result of you sucking!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My family asked what I wanted tomorrow.
I told them what I honestly wanted.
To make it to the shop and everyone to leave me the hell alone there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Happy fathers day to all father's out there.
My sperm donor is dead.
The other two guys that raised me are dead.
I called my Dad (step Dad) tonight.
I'm turning my phone off tonight.
Now I'm going to bed.
Ya'll have a great one.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
It's early early, and I'm off to the shop to get a few hours in until it gets too hot. Didn't get to go there yesterday as the chemo side effects did a number on me, so I'll make up for it today.

Happy Father's Day to all, have a great day and enjoy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy "Got Kids" Day to all you fathers,

Coffee being consumed….
Awaiting my housemates departure….
Tons to do, NO energy to accomplish any of it…..

Does watching more turning videos count as doing something???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Being the fine, albeit sarcastic wife that I am - off to make some poached eggs on toast (yuck) for hubby.
Burned a Jet CD for him to replace the one the kids lost, and picked him up a new running shirt, and booked him a tee time for this evening. Shop time is out.

Gold star for my sticker book.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Fathers Day to me…..

Happy Birthday to me…..

Happy Sunday to me…..

Sandra, I'll have mine over easy thank you…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you sure it's your birthday???
I thought it was "Manufactured Date"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Just for you & all you do!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Just like a good beer, I have a born on date…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy day to all…

Remember Matt's Mantra…. Breath in deeply, breath out slowly, repeat as necessary, adjust expectations :^)

I told the kids that all I wanted was for them to go a day without bickering, and to be on time for church. We'll see.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, but it could be a "sell by" date.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
When was I impeached and replaced by Marty….
As the President of the "Electric SuperDave Fan Club"???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not all (there)....
But HELLO anyway!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is neat. A must watch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You didn't show up for the mandatory meeting in March…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin ,

happy borthday Marty

William hope you get that day in the shop without any interruption

Dave looks good but wath out for the snow if it builds up it will have a load on it

happy farters day to all and a happy new year


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you are one wood cutter you and Monte have a work out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i like cowboy hats i rodeo for 13 years and worn one every day still got it a 5 x Stetson good hat but i dont wear it much any more ,i loved rodeoing but it a young mans sport and i was to tall for bulls and used to many drugs and drinking to get good at it , but i found out during my rodeo that bikers and cowboys are pretty much the same just one has a hement and the other a hat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Marty


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Hat of the day*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got back from the shop ….been there since 6 am.
Tired and hungry, expecting kids over this afternoon, may go back to the shop when they are gone.
Worked hard but visually got little done, going to watch a Midsomer Murders episode and feed my face.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Enjoy the visit and the rest of your shop time.

BTW: Nice hat, but who is that modeling it??? ;^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How about this one with the mean eye look?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I got that hat from a drunk, 'ol blue eyes is the model


----------



## bandit571

yeah, but, are you on a shelf at the store…...


----------



## bandit571

A "Boonie" on a Loonie???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny!!! Lovin' the hats.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, my son has blue eyes and that same devilish glint to them as well. Professional people reader and tease.

No Marty, Rex is not the father of my son.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gonna have to call Bandit, The Bandit Dundee


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Happy birthday! And thanks for that very moving video from the ORB. Brought tears to my eyes.

Roger, Those are better but I think ya got the palm leaf one on "backards" !

Cut more firewood and logs today: hackberry, hickory, and a big blackjack (harder than the hubs of Hell).

Sandra, I'm a big fan of poached eggs on whole wheat toast. You definitely deserved the GOLD star!


----------



## superdav721

Hey yall grab the guys in the funny hats and go watch my short video.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/shop-porch-projects/


----------



## superdav721

website is broke 
please stand by


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my blue eyes…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Standing by.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwwwwwww…...


----------



## superdav721

fixed 
I broke the interwebz
http://chiselandforge.com/general/test/


----------



## superdav721

Shes cute Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cute and running on high octane I suspect.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, She's a doll!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pardon me while I wipe drool off my keyboard..
=-09889098765HJKLPOIP[;,MNL;' t89uyg[poujx zx,z ,ca

The Miss USA Pagent is on television…..


----------



## DIYaholic

They went and ruined the show by having the Jonas Brothers perform…..

OH GOODY, the contestants are back wearing nothing….

But a biiiikiiiniii!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 2 more grandsons on the schedule for this fall. Look out, Papaw's in charge now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, until Grandma gets home at least…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll leave ya'll with this…..

Fathers Day is a confusing day in the ghetto…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why calling it a night sooooo early???
Surely with your birthday today…..
You are at retirement age….
Which means you stop working NOT retire to the bedroom!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty thats sum funny stuff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

These vegetarians are getting out of control…


----------



## bandit571

Hey! This is a Family Thread!

Have a parts plane on the way, just needs a lever cap. I think I MIGHT have one or two….


----------



## Airspeed

Here's my blue eyed beauty!
And one for when she's feelin tough!


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Pookiekat has a braze question. A Bedrock with a cracked side, needs a little know-how-to to fix it up.

IF he hasn't blocked you, that is…...


----------



## bandit571

The "good Stuff" from the rust hunt:









$.75, just so the wife will stop using my good drill. Hey, it will drive screws for her to hang more stuff on the walls..









$3 sander to replace the one I blew up, a $1 handsaw, and a $1 wood level.

Turned away from more, because it was either too much $$ or it was broken down junk….


----------



## StumpyNubs

MAN- I need to go to more auctions/yard sales! Sweet find, bandit!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit Harris 45F3184 Safety-Silv 45FC Silver Brazing Alloy. Its $6 to $10 bucks a stick. But it is 45% silver. Low heat and will tack beer cans together. I will swear by it. Dang it. See it made me swear.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Quit swearing damn it…..


----------



## JL7

Next thing you know…..Dave will be counting again…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got off half way early today and thought about finishing my daughter's arbor but mowed the grass instead. Don't know if the arbor will be finished in time for the wedding, but my yard sure does look good ;^)


----------



## JL7

Marty….I'm going to buy me a hay baler for the yard this year…..$2.00 a bale….should be payed off quick….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Sow a little alfalfa in there and you can get $6 a bale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, I got a mowing machine, rake, and baler I'd like to sell ya….


----------



## JL7

I bet you do…....and maybe some prime farm land in Indiana?


----------



## Momcanfixit

just got back from getting my finger x-rayed. Complete moron shop accident
can't type worth a dang


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We need details! Hope you are OK.


----------



## JL7

Ouch Sandra…....I almost lost a finger building my bench due to a bone headed mistake…....welcome to the pain club….


----------



## boxcarmarty

All Indiana farm land is prime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Next time you get the urge to injure a finger, go over to Stumpy's and stick it in the Saw Stop…..


----------



## superdav721

Details!
Tell on your self.
I wont tell you I have a chop saw on 3 milk crates.


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay- here goes


----------



## Momcanfixit

all digits still attached


----------



## Momcanfixit

my olaner cart 









when the arms are extended, the ends that pivot on the sides of the cart stop by pushing up against an aluminum bracket


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74932


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Sandra, I've had all my fingers broke at least once, except one. I've done it enough now that the last two time I broke a finger, I didn't worry about the doctor. I just taped it to the next finger for a few weeks until the bone started growing back. Whiskey helps with the pain.

I got the corian countertop installed in my shop. I was able to cut off enough to play around with on the lathe. It's only a half inch thick and I'd like it thicker. Have any of you ever glued together corian? 
If so, what did you use. I'm planning on experimenting with CA glue and epoxy. It may be a time saver though if someone here can steer me in the right direction first.

My younger ones asked for their wood working tools to be brought back down today. Maybe there's hope for them yet.

I went back to the doctor today. 
He looked at the results from my last MRI.
Now one of the vertabres in my neck that was also effected in the wreck that messed my back up is now herniated. 
That has my doctor worried.
It hasn't bothered me any as far as pain goes,
So hopefully it doesn't get any worse.
Other than that, alls about the same story.
Not supposed to be lifting anything heavier than a coffee cup, not supposed to be out of my wheel chair any more than necessary.
Yea, RIGHT!

Anyway, besides a little shop maintenance and piddling around, I've been down too much to do much of anything since the work I had to do on the Blazer.
I'm slowly getting back into things though. I done some cleaning in the shop today in between lengthy breaks.
Hopefully I'll get back to doing some actual wood work soon.
You guys (and gal) take care.


----------



## Momcanfixit

that short end of each arm has two screws partially driven in
That way I can adjust the arms up or down by changing the depth


----------



## Momcanfixit

so I decided to push the cart out onto the driveway to plane the apron a few more times.
I was pushing it from the rear when
I hit a bump, amd tje arms, which were pointing skyward, swung down into place

by some cruel fluke each of my hands were positioned so tjat both index fingers were on tje metal bracket


----------



## Momcanfixit

i was distracted looking to see if it looked like rain…

anyhow, the arms swung down, and both indexes were smashed between the head of tje screw and metal bracket,


----------



## Momcanfixit

right one got the worst of it, may be broken. Left is sore amd purple but most of tje impact must have been on the right


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone here ever run a 3/8 drill bit thru their foot???


----------



## JL7

Double ouch….Sandra…..holy crap that must hurt…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

couldn't do it again if i tried…

Annoyed that it will have to heal up before I can wrestke that apron again


----------



## JL7

Congrats Marty…....you are the winner of the dumba$$ award!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Bend your finger to the left a bit. You keep hitting the J instead of the H…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

drilled your foot?

And yes, it hurt like the dickens, only my thrirteen year old was home. I needed her to get me a towel for tje blood and two baggies of frozen corn. Once I got tje bleeding stopped I saw that the right was was looking nasty. I was just going to wrap it, but showed ome of our neighbours who's a doctor and she sent me to get it x-ray

william, the strange thing is that my pain scale has changed, This hurt enough that I was close to puking but it was still nothing compared to nerve pain. Funny how that worlks,

Typing with two fingers one finger and thumb on the right, 4 fingers om left…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

hhhhhhhhow's that??

this beats my dufus bungee cord accident.

You're lucky Marty, I have to type less now


----------



## boxcarmarty

Your other fingers can't type worth a damn…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra,

Slap a bungee cord on the cart to hold the out feed in the U-P position next time…

Spry to hear you got pinched….. Sounds like it hurt!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, whoever built that thing should have designed something ti prevent that.
Wait a minute - I built it.

calling it an early night… if the codeine wears off, a shot of vodka may be in order.

Night gents. And Jeff, I think Im giving Marty a run for his money in the dumb-ash category


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry for your shop limitations william. Pass the red solo cup


----------



## superdav721

I shot myself once.
Do I win
Praying for you William.


----------



## ssnvet

So I actually worked up a sweat tonight in the shop….

The advantage of how I have my planer set up is that it's always ready to go and doesn't take up any floor space (it's under my converted desk/tool station). The downside is that I have to scramble around on my knees to run it (but at least the floor is padded).

So in process of prepping 1/2 dozen boards for the hope chest, I was huffin' and puffin'.

This old lumber is so bad that out of a 7'x8"x4/4 board, I could only get one useable 36"x3-1/2"x7/8" board (and even that has a knot in it) and a couple ~1' stubs.

I found TNYWS video of Norm making this chest on YouTube….. It only took Norm 23 min. From start to finish :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How in the world did you shoot yourself Dave???

I have a brother that shot himself in the shin while putting a loaded .357 revolver in his pocket.
I knew he was a [email protected]$$ before that though.
So I just gotta hear the story how Dave done it.
Because I actually think Dave is a fairly smart fella.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The [email protected]$$ award though goes to this guy I knew once.
No it is not me.
He worked for a trailer manufactoring company.
He used a staple gun to attached runners on top of house trailers to attach the tin roofs to.
He was talking one day, shooting staples down a line going between his legs,
And stapled his testicles to a 2×2 stud.


----------



## superdav721

OK I was a teenager. I had my 22. There was an old milk of magnesia bottle in the clay creek bed. The old THICK ones. You know where this is headed don't you. I shot the bottle and the bullet took an about face and stuck itself in my knee cap. I dug it out with my pocket knife and told everyone I fell on a piece of metal. I still carry the scar. And yes I did holler when I dug it out.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You use more than 1 finger to type? Wow! I'm very impressed. But sorry about your accident. I know how much those smashed fingers hurt. And for some reason, you will bump them into everything for the next month.

Marty, Drilled a finger and shot myself with a brad nailer. Have a friend who does those quick draw competitions that has shot himself in the right leg repeatedly! Slow learner.


----------



## superdav721

I something broke. I posted the story and dont see it. The pulse says Andy was the last to post here and all I see is Williams post.
What the hell?


----------



## Airspeed

Had an employee shoot an 8 ring shank in my finger, that really sucked. Had to pull it out with pliers, pulled out some flesh around the rings! It still sucks.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I can see your story and my post. That's a scary story by the way.


----------



## DIYaholic

I go over to see "The Chef", yeah I was needing a good meal….
and I come back to 42 post to get caught up on…


----------



## DIYaholic

All caught up and all I can say is…..
ouch!

OUCH!!

*OUCH!!!*

*Serves you right Marty!!!*

William,
Ya gotz to limit the over exertion, so we can witness more of your artistry!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where & why did everyone go????

I used deodorant….
Last year!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not a great sleep last night. Left index is fine. Bruised and sore but nothing more than that.
Right index hurts like …
Did get a chuckle though when the male nurse's head snapped up. He was typing and asked me what happened.
"I was wheeling out my thickness planer and the extension arms came down on my fingers" got his attention. Waiting for the dr to call to see if it's broken. If so there was talk about putting a pin, etc…

Hoping it's just nicely squashed and no more.

Will head out to the shop later to put things away. Will probably just wrap my hand up against my torso so that I don't bang it (much)

Have a good day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Did ya miss me?


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - sorry about your boneheaded induced pain. Been there myself, sometimes its the boneheadedness of the injury that hurts more than the injury itself.


----------



## Gene01

Ooooowwweee, Sandra. Sorry bout the pain. Hope the pin isn't needed.


----------



## Gene01

Never try to run a 4" long piece through the jointer using your thumb as a pusher. 
You'll end up with a thinner thumb.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You gotta keep those nubs safe, Sandra!


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're bang on (pardon the pun)

Im mostly annoyed at myself because I can't work on my bench nor type much. also can;t figure out how i managed to have both hands in the line of fire.

ummm and how to put tjhis nicely…. I don't really want man hands either. Goes with the territory I guess.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra,

I suggest that you keep that finger iced and try to minimize the swelling with Ibuprofen…

I "smooshed" the knuckle at the end of my pinkie finger while huffing a oversized section of log onto the log splitter, and though it hurt like you know what, I kept working and just "toughed it out" (no free health care in these woods).

Now, two years later, it still hurts when I flex it, as the joint is still somewhat swollen…and I lost some mobility.

Those bone bruises at joints can come back to haunt you.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. Lesson for the day….

When the sales guy approves rough cut softwood 3×4 as a substitute for rough cut hardwood 3×4 stringer stock, on jumbo sized skids….. and leaves the engineer guy out of the loop… things do not go well :^(

Apparently he neglected to make sure we had the correct fasteners available in the shop….. deck boards pop off of skid when lifted….. customer not happy.

Silly Wabbit….. screw shank nails are for hardwood…. ring shank nails are for softwood.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Matt,

Found out is is NOT broken. Good news. Ill have to restrain myself from using it too much for the next few days


----------



## bandit571

Bonehead award: Jammed a saw at work, cutting 2" foam boards. Kickback prawls jammed up, shut off saw, and gave the jam a flick with my finger tip. Tip is gone. One index finger is exactly 1/8" shorter than the other. Got rid of the "flap", wrapped finger up, and went back to work..

NEVER work beside a rookie. He WAS SUPPOSED to PULL them duplex spikes OUT. I stepped back to pull a nail for the idiot…...right on to a spike! Almost went through to the top of the foot.


----------



## bandit571

Went to wrap an exhaust pipe from a grinder, to stop all that flaky stuff from blowing all over the place. Placed a fingertip where I needed to hold the tape at….....Yeee-ouch! Something quite sharp went through my "cut-proof gloves" and made a hole in my fingertip. That happened this morning…


----------



## ssnvet

I see Murphey's army has launched a full out assault….

Time to be extra careful b4 any of the rest of us wind up on the casualty list.

I like you guys and all…. but am not looking forward to meeting you for the first time in an ER :^o

We go through freaky phases at work… we'll go hundreds of days without any injury, complete with the safety committee dog and pony show, raffles and prizes, etc… and then all of a sudden, not one, not two, but a half dozen accidents in the span of a week.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I dont. My wife dont want ladies hands on me either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad it is not broken….
Now "suck it up" and get back to work on that bench!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- You lost the tip of your finger today or was that a while back?

*Sandra*- Man hands aren't bad. Especially if you're a man.

*Maniac*- "huffing" means something else, and you should never do it at work.

Today is "Taco Tuesday" at the Stumpy Nubs household. I always get a lot of bathroom reading done on Wednesdays. I wonder if there's a connection?


----------



## DIYaholic

I must be veeeeery tired….
Fell asleep watching the local news….
Now I can't even muster the energy to get a cold one!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Taco Tuesday! Hard or soft shell?

I left work early for a doctors appt. and the doc was >1 hr late. :^o

His problem is that he's a really good Doc, and actually takes the extra time to make sure every base is covered. So it's kind of hard to get mad at him. Didn't get home till >7…. to cold spaghetti :^(

No shop time tonight.


----------



## superdav721

Look what I got in the mail


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did some tidying in the shop. Left index is sore, but fully operational, right index is complete no-go. Managed to do what I needed to do however, except for spreading the PB on my toast.

I strongly suspect that I'll be using the planer tomorrow….. latex glove under my work glove to keep the oozy bits clean and I should be good.

Spent the day reading "Until Tuesday" by Luis Carlos Montalvan. Very good read, insight into the invisible wounds of war.

Off to my paying job tomorrow. One of the big guys up the food chain is in town and stopping in to see me. He's a really good guy and it will be nice to see him.

Bedtime for mama bear.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops, I mentioned gloves and planer in the same post. No lectures please.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

To the shop today.
I found out you can in fact turn a piece of corian countertop material into a pen.
The problem is that I did not even finish that one pen.
But the stuff turns nicely.
This is getting rediculous when I can't finish one single pen in a day.
I just can't handle standing long enough.
Or sitting on the stool at the moment because it has no back.
I think it's time to hit the bottle again.

My next doctor's appointment has been rescheduled for the first of July.
I gotta get better before then.
I don't want him upping my meds again.
Everytime they up my meds I get to feeling loopy and refuse to take them.
So that doesn't help me.
I want the pain to ease up.
I don't want to fly high in the clouds.

Enough whining.
I got a visit from a friend today.
He just bought a vintage Harley.
He wants to bring it to my place for me to supervise him rebuilding the engine.
Don't worry.
I can actually supervise this guy without having to do it myself.
He's the one who helped me with the tranny recently.
Actually I enjoy helping people like that who can do the lifting and stooping themselves and let me just supervise.
It gets me in the mechanics of it all without me having to hurt myself.
So that'll be a fun project when he gets ready to do it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Glad to hear the finger isn't broken Sandra.
It can still be painful though.
You mentioned yesterday that the pain about made you puke but isn't as bad as your nerve pain.
There are certain parts of the body that hurt worse even with a minor inujury.
Hands, Head, Feet and teeth.
I have found that those four areas, when injured, are hell to withstand like anyone would normal pain.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Looks interesting Dave.
What is it?
It looks like either an arrow head, or shark tooth.
Or it could be both since I've seen arrowheads made of sharks teeth.


----------



## bandit571

Fingertip has been gone awhile. Lesson? WAIT until the saw blade comes to a stop! Painful wait to trim a finger nail. Sawtooth hit about halfway up the finger nail.

Have caught one whale of a chest cold! I'll spare the details, but it has knocked me down for most of today. Fever finally left a bit ago…


----------



## superdav721

The knife is petrified cattail with a maple burl handle.


----------



## superdav721

William I hope it all works out.


----------



## superdav721

here William
Take your mind off of it
Police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, the other was eating fireworks. They charged one - and let the other one off. 
`
Doc, I can't stop singing the 'Green Green Grass of Home'. He said: 'That sounds like Tom Jones syndrome'. 'Is it common?'I asked. 'It's not unusual' he replied
`
I'm on a whiskey diet. I've lost three days already.
`
My mother-in-law fell down a wishing well, I was amazed, I never knew they worked. 
`
I met a Dutch girl with inflatable shoes last week, phoned her up to arrange a date but unfortunately she'd popped her clogs. 
`
Slept like a log last night…..... Woke up in the fireplace. 
`
A sandwich walks into a bar. The barman says ''Sorry we don't serve food in here'' 
`
I cleaned the attic with the wife the other day. Now I can't get the cobwebs out of her hair. 
`
A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. ''But why?'' they asked, as they moved off. ''because,'' he said ''I can't stand chess nuts boasting in an open foyer.''
`
I was having dinner with Garry Kasporov (world chess champion) and there was a check tablecloth. It took him two hours to pass me the salt.
`
I went down the local supermarket, I said, ''I want to make a complaint, this vinegar's got lumps in it'', he said, "Those are pickled onions''
`
A lorry-load of tortoises crashed into a trainload of terrapins, What a turtle disaster 
`
You see my next-door neighbour worships exhaust pipes, he's a catholic converter. 
`
Went to the corner shop - bought 4 corners
`


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You aint right Dave.
I'm off to bed.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Nice attempt to take William's mind off his pain.
But you caused me pain….
by such lame jokes!!! ;^)

William,
You'll get at all sorted out….
You always do!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

mornin'


----------



## scotsman9

Stump….do you by chance know what hvlp system Charles Niels uses when spraying stains? I can't find it on his sites.
I need one.

Morning all ….


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have it on pretty good authority he uses Apollo..

I stop by here ocassionally to see what this band of uh, well uh, "misfits" is a good term are up to !


----------



## scotsman9

LOL, Thanks Charles. 
By the way I used your blotch control for the first time on a 80 year old coat rack that my customer wanted refinished and this stuff works awesome.

Now I'm going Apollo shopping, any tips??


----------



## CharlesNeil

Email me [email protected] , can maybe save you a few $$$$

They have a new ECO system that is less $ and has done well for me, you can go to http://www.thefinishingstore.com/ and see the whole line of stuff


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tips? Yah, he's got 'em! Check out the new finishing school on his website.


----------



## scotsman9

Stumpy, I'm all over his web site like a fat kid on a cupcake…
His finishing strategies have made a big difference in my shop.

You guys are all making me a better woodworker and I've only been at it for about 25 years now.

Email on the way Charles…thank you so much!!!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye, twerps! I think I might live again….

BAD Chest cold yesterday, real bad.

Have another "Lost Soul Plane" showing up in the mail today.

Good news! I do NOT have to go to work tonight! I don't remember much about yesterday, either.

Four panels have been raised ala Paul Sellers, now to make some frames to use them in. Hmmm, don't have a grooving plane, yet. Might have to make a jig for the ELECTRIC router…...


----------



## ssnvet

*jig for the ELECTRIC router*

Heresy !!! Your galoot index just tanked… :^)

Hope you get over the chest cold quickly…. they are no fun :^(

And all this time I thought Charles Neil was a respectable southern gentleman… and here he is again slummin' with Stumpy's crowd ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

First ever milestone last night…. I talked my oldest daughter into watching a New Yankee Workshop video with me :^)


----------



## bandit571

It would be a LOT of handsaw and chisel work, to make grooved rails for all of these..









And may need to bevel a few others. Design stage so far.. One brain cell is working on the "details" right now ( all I can spare is one Brain cell, need the other three for other jobs)

Cold in the chest is starting to go away. Slept most of yesterday. Didn't even have any whiskey in the house to fight the coughing jags.


----------



## bandit571

Brain cell has an idea ( imagine that! Now it will want a raise, too) something about a shaker night stand. Three of the panels for the sides, the fourth as a drawer front? Need to get some leg stock to taper. and something for a top.

Breadboard edges, or plain? Knob style for the drawer? Details, details. Sending the Brain Cell back to work. Need some sort of finished plan, before I can get going.


----------



## bandit571

Brain cell again: Says i have a walnut plank and a cherry plank. Three board glue-up using the cherry as accents? Maybe a center stripe of cherry and two outer stripes of cherry, around two 6" wide strips of walnut?

Inventory shows I have enough stock for the rails, and maybe the drawer parts. Maybe. Legs?


> Maybe spend a couple dollars (HORRORS!!!) and pick up a 2x at the BORG


? Maybe a trip out to the old shop, to see IF there is anything usable out there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Latest weather report (6/13) from my favorite amateur weatherman:






My favorite part (toward the end) is when he warns the people of Calgary to order their pizzas and Chinese food and cases of Pepsi now because the sewers are going to back up.

It was also his 300th report!


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy owes us all 3 min. and 22 sec. of our lives back…


----------



## revwarguy

Wow, I wasn't PREPARED for that!

One question, though Stumpy - how do you find such stuff? I just want to avoid any such accidental encounters in the future, you see…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm a subscriber to his channel. That dude knows his weather, and if there's ever a storm heading my way, I want the loudest warning I can get!


----------



## bandit571

A lost soul came home, I think









other than a few spider nests, what you see is what I got, today.









Took about an afternoon to get this far along…


----------



## DIYaholic

WTF!!! Stumpy!!! Why did you wait to broadcast that *"Severe Storm Warning"*??? What if one of us "Misfits" needed to travel to Calgary on *TUESDAY June 18th, 2013!!!* That pour soul would have had NO warning!!! Shame on you Stumpy!!!


----------



## bandit571

and for those History buffs out there

June 18 1815 Battle of Waterloo. This is the 198th year since Napoleon met his waterloo.

Keep thinking waterloo? As in Water closet???? Rex?


----------



## Airspeed

Golf courses in Canadia? I guess that's possible, they could use snowmobiles as golf carts and tap maple trees for syrup between holes. They would have to get balls with beacons on them to make it easier to find in the snow. (Golly, I wonder if Canadia could use Celine Dion "music" to torture bad prisoners?)
And pizza, Canadians eat pizza? Do they use maple syrup as sauce? And chain lightning, what's that all aboot?
I was actually surprised Canadia had a national weather man! Talent must be tough to find up there (take Celine Dion for instance) the national weather guy seems to have issues!

Did Alberta's sewers back up? Don't they just use a ditch?


----------



## JL7

Hot one here today….....I think I broke a sweat…....

Rex - may the recovery gods be with you and show us some hats…....

Summer starts in 2 days….....looks like rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

When I started with the property maintenance thing, the boss warned me about hitting and breaking stuff on the properties. I was told not to break anything!!!
I've been quite successful, haven't broken a sweat since!!!


----------



## superdav721

I got my hands on a helmet cam today. Yall are going to be seasick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Forge a-head!!!
Birdseye (maple) view!!!


----------



## JL7

LMAO - Randy…you drinkin' that twisted tea again??


----------



## JL7

Bring on the helmet cam…..

Do I need to get the Jiffy Pop going tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Tis I that should be asking; you drinkin' that twisted tea again??
I'm much funnier the more OTHERS drink!!!


----------



## gfadvm

It's been 3 days since we've heard from Roger. I'm getting concerned.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I hear ya!!!


----------



## superdav721

I'll have it up for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I REALLY hope you are talking 'bout your video helmet cam!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Played the game of Life with the kids tonight…. Lots of laughs… Too many actually (if that's possible)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Please check in!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~


----------



## superdav721

ha hah ha


----------



## Gene01

Mornin.
Hey Rex???
Any new boxes, Andy? 
What's happinin' in your shop, Randy.
How's the fingers, Sandra?
Dave, Showed the marking knife you made for me to a Ukranian yesterday. He kept it. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Sorry I have not been around lately, I guess you know why?
Gone through several days of nasty stuff, hope I am coming out of it.
Thanks guys for your thoughts and wishes.


----------



## superdav721

Gene did you loose your knife?
Hey Rex. Perk up ole chap!
Soup is on. Grab your popcorn.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/forging-spear/


----------



## Gene01

Good looking spear, Dave. Looks like you are forging some neat relationships.
Got the knife back. Safely ensconced in it's drawer now. 
Hey Rex!!! Good to see you. 
Made some butt holders yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Getting TOO MANY #4 handplanes in the Dungeon Shop!

Time to thin the herd a bit.

The ones by Millers Falls are off limits, though. That would be the #8, #9, and the #4D BB.

getting a few extra #3s as well. Hibbards True Value with it's tapered iron may go.

The Jack planes? Do I NEED three Jack planes?? Might send the Dunlap to a new home…

Cough syrup with codiene is in me now, along with the antibiotics. Man, EVERYTHING hurts, even to use a mouse.


----------



## revwarguy

Dave, love your knives - I have a good friend who also makes them, specializing in reproductions of the 18th century. Some of his work can be seen in the Pirates of the Caribbean movies. You can see his stuff at Old Dominion Forge.

Not trying to sell anything, just thought you folks might like to see them as I think they are quite interesting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Exhausted. Haven't read any posts in the last day, but here's my workbench -

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/85982


----------



## Gene01

Sandra,
That's a damned fine workbench. You should be VERY proud!
Love the drawers and those pulls are just great.


----------



## bandit571

About time you finished that! looks good, almost too good for a Dungeon Shop…..

Got my pills taken, got five planes onto Ebay, still have to go to work tonight. I tell them I will show up, however, actually doing any work is just an option…..

The three planes for sale:

Hibbards True Value #3 ( 1930s)
The Three Amigos. three #4 planes that would make nice users. 
Dunlap #5, with a Made in West Germany iron. Just had too many jack planes.


----------



## DamnYankee

I think its time I cleaned up my shop


----------



## ssnvet

Cool site RWG…

I mentioned earlier that we were having a 20" (mitering) up cut saw built for us, and were setting it up with a automatic, 16' programmable fence (called a Tiger Stop) and special software for downloading cut lists, etc… all to be delivered in August time frame.


















Well, the boss went to an auction in western MA and came home with an 8' version of pretty much the same thing.

So todays project is to lay out the power and air drops, the DC mods and get the maintenance guys going in the right direction…

Of course, we already have an up cut saw in that location that get's used non-stop two shifts a day, so it's looking like the install is going to be a weekend project.

Fun, fun, fun!

We should have it set up some time next week and then it will be time to dial it in, learn how the fence controller works and train up the designated operators.


----------



## bandit571

Bottle grinder at work has been DOWN since Friday. They are packing all the bins with green bottles onto trailers to store out in the yard.

Seems a LARGE bolt had buggered up it spot on the end of the shaft. This is NOT a small grinder. Shaft diameter at the bolt area is 3". This is the shaft that spins the grinder knives. There is (was) a 24" pulley on that end of the shaft, with six "V" belts to spin it. Motor is about the size of a small trash can, 480 vac. Knives are 3/4" thick steel ones.

Most of the bottle lines can put out at least six to 12 bins of scrap bottles per shift. Getting a might crowded back there.

There is a smaller grinder, that we normally use for the blue handles. About a quarter of the other in size. And speed? Weeell, on a good night, I can grind up to 60 bins of bottles on the main grinder, this little one MIGHT get 20 bins in 12 hours. IF it don't clog up.

And yet, They want me to be a Miricle worker, and get everything caught back up? Sorry about your luck there. Also, I do have the Blue handle line to run. And make 400 boxes for….

Very little help, either. They have some, but others get first dibs. One shift will send me three people, the next…. ONE? And, I need that one for the Handle line, to pack all them boxes. About four pallets at 90 per. 41 handles to a box…

Should be a FUN two days…

Grinder MIGHT be fixed, by next week…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i have a buyer of a coffee table and he wants a saints emblem on the top of it , dont you have a machine that duplcates stuff ,its a flora de lis to go on the table top if you can ill bring it over and he will pay ya to do it this is the table it will have to go on the top some how








this isnt the table but one like it just 10 inches longer he says he will pay for it ,if so i can bring the top to ya one day. its not no big hurry he works off shore and come home every 30 days pm me if your interested


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry for being rude hay everyone , just been busy tring to stay afloat,

Sandra that bench turnered out great you will get many hours of enjoy ment from it


----------



## superdav721

Thank you RWG. Those are for a fellow LJ that has been real nice to me.
Sandra HOLY COW!
*NICE!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

I am a child compared to his forging.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Bandit,

Is it must be getting hot in the factory where you work.?

We supply pallets to one of the Poland Springs plants and they actually shut parts of their bottle making lines down during the summer, because they generate too much heat.


----------



## bandit571

We shut down the 2lt lines for the preforms. The bottle making Sidels have their own cooling system. Whatever it is outside the plant, add about 25 degrees for the inside temps. All we get are a few fans, to stand in front of. Produces an ill-smelling wind…..

Biggest problem is these molds sweat. There is a creek running from under each machine, from all the drips. Robots don't like sweaty parts, and sometimes fail to pick one or two up….ALARM! Dry the dang thing out, and restart, maybe. Cooling systems are filled with antifreeze, not water, and they try to keep things below 50 degrees in the molds. One line will NOT run at anything over 60 degrees, we just shut it down. 144 parts, every 10.5 seconds! And, we can not slow it down.


----------



## revwarguy

Sandra, that is an amazing number of firsts for you!! Such a lovely bench - I really like the campaign chest drawer pulls. And a purple heart on top of it all!!

Sincerest congratulations!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Do you think you get the first raking so often because you are a girl or despite being a girl? Either way I am sure being a girl factors in because I got a LOT of comments when I wore that dress.

All joking aside, you are very talented and your work speaks for itself!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DIYaholic

Good to hear from you, *Rex!*

Sandra,
That is one "Fine Wood Working" bench. Saying that I am impressed would be a lie….
I would expect nothing less from you!!!

Good evening everyone,
I hope all is well!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

PM is sent Eddie.

Evening guys.
I spent a whole day in the shop today at the lathe.
So it was a great day.
This was the first full day I've been able to handle in weeks. 
I got a lot done too.
Now if I can just get my dang computer to cooperate about uploading photos, which it isn't at the moment, I will post later.


----------



## ssnvet

You did a great job on the bench Sandra…. We're all proud of ya


----------



## superdav721

It is a sad day when you come home to the 15 year old family pet near end. I had to make a box, dig a hole and set the marker. So when the time comes if I am not home the wife will just have to cover him.
The little dog has two names and they both fit. Curious and Trouble. It just depended to what he was up to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sorry to hear about your little dog!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, no boxes for a while. Been cutting dead trees, hauling brush, pulling stumps, and other summertime fun at my place. Temp has been 95-97 with 85%+ humidity!

Roger, Glad to hear your still on the right side of the grass!

Sandra, You are a star now!

Dave, So sorry about your dog. My Peggy Sue JRT is 19 and I know my time is coming. Just can't bring myself to dig the hole yet!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. Its the wifes dog. Hitting her pretty hard.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - good to hear you up and about….

Dave - sorry to hear about Curious and Trouble…..

Sandra - congrats on the bench and the top honors…...nicely done.


----------



## JL7

Warning…...more "knock" boxes coming…...this time in color…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

When my shop dogs die I'm stuffing them with sawdust and keeping them on the bed like throw pillows. I haven't cleared that with the wife yet, but there's still time.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Those are beautiful. Hopefully you have homes for them as I can tell you all about having too many boxes (regardless of how nice they are)!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi guys,

Sorry about your wife's dog Dave. I can't even think about when our mutt gets to that point.

Stumpy - not sure about the girl thing, although I know you meant it somewhat tongue in cheek. I think it's partly because I'm still relatively new.

If Andy built a pirouetting box out of gnome tusks with BigFoot hair inlay, he'd wow everyone, but he's already Andy the Fabulous Box Artist.
Dave is the Forge guy.
Bandit pulls planes out of his butt and turns them into great tools.
William is McGyver on meds
and so on….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's hard losing dogs.
They become like one of your own kids.
I refuse to have any more dogs for that very reason.

My last dog was an American Pit. 
Her name was Jasmine.
She was my baby and developed a bad case of kennel cough one day.
From the day the cough appeared, it was three days to her death. 
It was quick as far as sickness goes, but it just about killed me.
I see her to this day out of the corner of my eye when I go around the corner of the shop door,
And she's been dead a couple of years now.

So you tell your wife her dog will be in my prayers tonight.

By the way.
I refuse to get any more dogs.
Now though, my wife's chihuaha, the dog that I said I would never have anything to do with; she's taken a liking to me in the last couple of years. 
Yes she is now like one of my babies too.
She won't have nothing to do with the wife though. 
When I get down she stays near my bed and barks at anyone, even my wife, who comes near the bed. 
During my recent bad patch, she refused to eat for about three days because I wasn't eating.
When my wife brought it to my attention, I made sure the dog seen me eat, then she ate too.
You just don't get any more loyal than that. 
How could anyone NOT love a dog that cares that much about them?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awww - we have a pit cross rescued from a native community several years ago. Looks like he's got pitbull, American bulldog and Easter Bunny in him.

He aint the sharpest bulb on the tree, but he is so loving and loyal. Every school day, he goes outside, sits at the end of the driveway and watches the kids get on the bus. Every afternoon, he saunters over to the door to go out, goes back to the end of the driveway just as the bus turns the corner. Never goes onto the road, just waits patiently for his kids to get home.

Of course, he sleeps on the floor of our bedroom. Big mistake. He's 8, and between the snoring, snorting and various smacking noises it's noisy. Neither my hubby nor I though have the heart to put him out. If I'm having a particularly bad day, he's stuck to me like glue.

They are such a comfort.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Everything I say is tongue in cheek. Not "most" of it, all of it. The problem is some things only sound funny in my own head where I have a test-audience. Unfortunately my head is full of useless yes men that only tell me what I want to hear. They laugh at literally everything and kiss my rear like you wouldn't believe. I should fire them all and get some voices in there that warn me before I say something dumb.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Jeff is the Energizer Bunny!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "gnome tusks, bigfoot hair inlay, McGyver on meds, planes out of his butt"..... You really fit in well with this group!


----------



## ssnvet

I gonna blub blub like a baby when I lose my Skipper boy…. Only 4-1/2 and he's already getting a little white in the face…


----------



## DIYaholic

'twas on the news this morning….
There are some hospitals that are allowing dogs to visit their masters, while in the hospital. Seems to be a great program!

Sandra said (in another thread):
"but it's not the size of the ship that counts, it's how it rides the waves."
Marty now thinks his little dinghy is a luxury liner!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Also on the news tonight was a report on the healthiest states for seniors. Vermont ranked #2! Minnesota ranked #1!! Now we know why Jeff lives where he does!!!


----------



## JL7

Very interesting Randy…..but now I need to get my Geritol and soak those dentures…...my, my but it's late!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally got my compuker to cooperate.
Here is the blog post I promised.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My evening meds have hit the bloodstream. I just tried to adjust the AC with the TV remote.
Time for bed.
G'night gents.

Matt -if you haven't read the book Until Tuesday, you should. The dog on the cover looks just like yours.

Andy, you don't have to be nuts to fit in here, but it certainly helps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, at least your dog is in the floor.
I made a mistake one time. 
My wife was at work for the night and I put snowball (the chihuahua) on the bed to so I could pet her.
I fell asleep, and she got under the covers at my feet and slept. 
Now she barks until someone helps her on the bed and that's where she sleeps every night. 
I once swore I would never (NEVER) let a dog sleep on my bed.
I've gotten so used to snowball being on the bed now though that I call for her to "c'mon girl" each night when I head to bed.
I can't go to sleep until she is at my feet where I'm used to her being now.

She's also my alarm clock of I sleep late.
She has to go out to do her business each morning at five o'clock. 
you can just about set your clock by her nudging my foot to wake me up if I happen to sleep that late.


----------



## superdav721

Daves pet list
Bear - retriever 
Doty - terrier 
Trouble - terrier
Pepper - dachshund
GenLee - parrot
about 12 cats
2 fish
and horses, chickens ect…...


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, That ain't a pet list. That's a zoo! I'm not any better though as I've got more critters than Noah! Including a pig named Owen! (but he has a job so he's not a pet).


----------



## ssnvet

Watched a funny old movie with the fam… His, Hers & Ours with Lucile Ball & Henry Fonda…. Everyone laughed and laughed…

Time to hit the hay…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I tried to watch some turning videos….
Kept falling alseep….
I think my mind & body are trying to tell me someyj$';.lkghjbkZZzz~~

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

God morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Woke up this morning and feel that I am on the mend, thank goodness that episodes seems to be over.
Lots of posting to catch up with, lots of hats to explore, lots of LJs to insult, going to be a busy day.

Lovely pet stories, my dog Winston never leaves my side when I am down with the side effects, he seems to know and understand, such a loyal caring dog, who could ever not love pets?

Its Friday, so there must be a lot of you out there relieved that the working week is at an end. Enjoy the day, have some fun, and keep posting.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Rex.
Great to hear that you're feeling better.

It's been almost a year since we had to put our "Sarge" down. It's about time to start looking for another good dog. He, like your Winston, was so intuitive. He will be hard to replace. We'll "rescue" another cur pup.

Friday? Really?


----------



## revwarguy

I know I've learned a lot from my dog. Just the other day I was thinking about the liberating effect that forgiveness seems to have on those that do it, when my dog got underfoot and I accidentally stepped on her paw. The dog's response was immediate - she jumped up on me as if to ask if I was okay, because she knows I feel bad when I do that. Didn't care about her paw, just wanted to make sure we were okay. Amazing creature.

Perhaps that's a tad too introspective for this august group of woodworkers - if so, forgive me, okay? 

TGIF - glad to hear you're better, Rex. Hope your fingers are not as bad today Sandra - meds are a real help there, even if they do make you a bit loopy. Really sorry about your pet, Dave. You have horses? Now there's real money!


----------



## superdav721

Poor little feller passed this morning about 5. I was in the bathroom and herd the wife covering him up in the ground. I made it as easy as I could. All she had to do was place him in the box and pull the dirt over. She didn't even tell me. I guess there are some things we need to do on our own.
Here is to "Trouble" I hope he is in a great big ole field chasing dragon flies.


----------



## ssnvet

TGIF gang…

It's been a long and busy week.

Sorry for your loss of Trouble Dave…. We've had pet burial ceremonies for cats three times now and my stomach gets all turned into knots when the wife and three daughters all start blubbing…. She thinks it's necessary for closure… but I can't help wondering if it doesn't really just compound the trauma.

If the nice weather holds, we're going to walk the Marginal Way tomorrow. It's a 1 1/4 mile path right along the Atlantic coast. The kids love to climb on the rocks and explore the tide pools…. it's really a beautiful spot.


----------



## superdav721

Matt most of the animals I can just let go. The few we have had for 10 + years gets me a bit to.
As we live in the country I often have to put something down, from broke legs, pain or wounded. There are a few that I have to swallow real hard when I deal with it.
But today is another day and there are many more creatures to love.
Life goes on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope your wife is able to grieve….
Quickly!!!

Rex,
Glad the side effects are waning….
Does that mean shop time is in order???

Sandra,
Sorry about your fall from grace….
Projects can only be on "The Page" for 24 hours!!!

Yes it is now officially the weekend….
time for a nap. I will then contemplate what deserves my extreme procrastination!!!


----------



## ssnvet

14 min and counting…


----------



## DIYaholic

Nap is over….
Procrastination will be enabled by "The American Woodshop"! Thanks PBS!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just noticed that Roy Underhill and I have the EXACT SAME office chair! It's like, come on Roy, stop copying me!


----------



## JL7

Sorry about your dog Dave…....a sad day in the country….

Good to see Rex out and about…...hopefully it's not as hot in Texas as it is here…....never mind. It must be hotter than heck in Texas..


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Twerps, and twerppette! it IS morning to me. getting ready to go TO work tonight. Weekend off, starts @ 0710 tomorrow. Three days out of there!!!!

Chest cold is getting a bit better, just feels like a "Little Kings Cream Ale" hangover.

Them are some of the nastiest things ever to come in a 7 oz bottle. Case of those? $10 maybe. It is the "Boone's Farm" of beer. Spend more time opening bottles than drinking the things. DAMHIKT….


----------



## JL7

Another project in the books…..



TGIF!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I'll be headed over to see "The Chef" and family….
I sense (smell) a good meal in my future!!!


----------



## JL7

Say hi to the chef…........man am I hungry…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll be sure to say "Hi", for you.
He does deliver. Want something for dinner?
Next week!!!


----------



## JL7

I can't wait that long… 

Please don't tell us what's for dinner…...it's depressing.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. Its just an animal. I have lost many a good one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry for the loss of your Dog Dave , i know i love my dog as if hes a family member ,hes gone to heaven and probable chewing on a big ole dog bisquit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.
Success of the day is that I managed to move crap out of the garage, enough to get my car in out of the heat. That's about it, but for me it was a huge step forward. Today is the best I have been for almost a week, so tomorrow should be even better.

Sorry to hear about the dog Dave, its always a big heart wrenching time, just fix on the great times you had.
Glad to see you posting Eddie, was getting concerned about you.
You look after yourself properly Bandit, chest colds can be tricky.

I hope everyone's day was good and fun.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Dave. JC just brightened my day AGAIN.

Roger, Good to hear you are feeling better! Watch out for the heat and humidity if it's as bad as here. My 32 year old SIL went to the hosp with dehydration yesterday (and he's a tough farmer/rancher).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Rex - you've got a great attitude, despite what your wife says.

Dave, sorry about the dog.

Matt - crying is good for the soul. Let em blubber away. Sometime I feel like typing more, I'll give you my condensed theory on men and women.

Revwar - introspection is welcome, as long as we can mock you appropriately.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I got me a smelting pot.
I done gone and melted all the lead I could find.
Thank you Sandra.
The older I get. The easier it gets.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Very sorry Dave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go buy ya a new Ford truck. It'll make ya feel better…..


----------



## JL7

Big storm pushed thru…...had 2 feet of water in the street…...I saved the day with my ice scraper..opened the the drain and just about got washed in…..holy crap. My neighbor is 85 years old and not home right now, but has a tree on his house….I expect he will be rolling in soon…. I am suppose to road trip with the kids tomorrow…...but looks like the chainsaw will be coming out…

Thanks for posting my truck Marty….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll abide by your request and not tell you what "The Chef" prepared for dinner….
I will tell you though….
It was good & I'm stuffed.
Time for a few cold ones!!!

Marty,
Are you trying to over compensate AGAIN???

EDIT: So it's Jeff that is over compensating!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's one for William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spotted Mike in his snow mobile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's Randy in his toy dump truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not to forget Aaron's funny little camper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Jeff, I couldn't find a poop pumper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's Andy's horse trailer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's not forget our fools in Texas…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You raise a good question….
Anyone hear from Bags???


----------



## JL7

Poop pumper….??

Did I die and move to Indiana?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff stay above water up there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Marty, you forgot *your* "ride"


----------



## JL7

Nice smile Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra's grocery getter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Here's mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have *WOOD*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy with his shop critters…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Yer on a roll tonight but you left Stumpy afoot!

Edit: you mounted Stumpy while I was typing!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob's ride…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…...we got a bunch O rain quick…...hopefully the basement is dry…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I found ya a poop pumper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, If ya wasn't so selfish, I could have got some of that rain too. But instead, I had to go out and turn the sprinklers on…..


----------



## JL7

I want a poop pumper…......Marty….keep your eyes peeled at those auctions….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It could have been worse….
It could have rained here!!!

We finally had a week of NO rain….
It felt great to not mow in the rain!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auction tomorrow. At least not early. I gotta put the Z in the shop and get the A/C fixed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the arbor finished in between beers… at least from what I can tell…..

I'll post pics tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

Wally the neighbor isn't home yet…...he's going to be pissed and bummed…...he's from Ukraine and was a victim of the Russian takeover from WWII. Not sure of the details but he lost his sense of smell way back then….

Really was a nasty night here…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the kinda day that I've had… I stopped by my oldest son's after work today. He picked up an A/C line that I had made for the Z. My first ex was there. Then, I stopped by an seen my youngest daughter's new home and my second ex was there. Needless to say, I came home and washed these haunting memories away with a few cold ones…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad you came through it unscathed!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The past is the past….

Jeff,
Tony ("The Chef"), says "Hello".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meatloaf says 2 out of 3 ain't bad, but what does he know…..

Goin to bed before Debbie gets home. Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Marty.

Jeff,
Just watching the radar for your part of the country….
Green = rain….
Yellow = downpour….
Red = Oh CRAP!!!


----------



## JL7

Wally just got home…...big drama….the kind that happens when you pull in the driveway after dark and find a tree on your house…..

Hi Chef

Sleep good Marty


----------



## JL7

Randy - suppose to be more storms rolling thru tonight and tomorrow….BTW - we had a hail storm roll thru this morning at 2:30AM …..I've been up since then…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Will Wally's tree become a "Knock Box"???


----------



## JL7

That would be a good plan…...I'm supposed to peel out in the morning to pick up the kids…..not sure how the tree thing will shake out!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Sorry you're getting a sample of our Oklahoma weather. I spent the last week cutting up storm damaged trees at my place.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - it's that time of year, the snow melts, the temps soar and all hell breaks loose….the snow will be back soon…crazy weather year….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It appears that YOUR storm system is headed to Vermont….
All I can say is THANKS!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Marty the only time I run into my ex is when someone is being buried.
Not a good day for you.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Making progress, actually ate a small meal last night which is still somewhere "in the works".
Many wishful plans for today, shop included, just have to see what gets done - or not.

We need some of that rain down here Jeff, all lake levels are down and the soil is beginning to bake.
Expecting a visit by my daughter and granddaughter on Sunday, heard from both my sons, one is in Florida with his rig, the other is paying the price for having 7 kids.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
My sympathies.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day Mates, Mytes & Misfits,

Coffee consumed….
Motivation levels rising….
May attempt building the Stumpy "WS3000 Sharpening Station"....
Gotta clean & re-assemble the shop, into a workable space….

Have a great day all y'all.
Yeah, you too Marty!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hello all.
I get to go outside and split open our air conditioner.
Condenser motor is going out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Just trying to catch up on posts.
You know, I pay attention to, not just words, but how the words are arranged sometimes.
I am amazed that noone jumped on this one.
Taken out of context, read what Andy posted (post #39421).

"you mounted Stumpy while I was typing!"

I apologize.
I couldn't help but bring that one to everyone's attention.
We now return to our regularly scheduled program already in progress.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I did notice that post, but passed on commenting….
I was tooooooo tired to think up a great retort!!!


----------



## bandit571

I didn't think Stumpy was THAT easy…..


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I thought we were a thing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I saw it, but it's a family thread…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like stumpy but i dont want to mount him ,i do have a 8 lb bass i mounted thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Rex , glad to see you made it thur another round , i know youll be glad to get this behind ya ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i made that stumpy work-sharp set up tool of stumpys and it works if i cant get my plane sharp anyone can and it makes all the difference ,before i got it i didnt use them ,now its my go to tool to use when i plane


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hope you get it fixed mississippi heat is nothing to play in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i hate seeing my xes its just brings back stuff i try to forget ,like how could i had been that horney and stupid


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DING! DING! DING!
We have a winner.
Eddie, I was thinking he mounted Stumpy like a deer head mount.

The rest of you need to get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been in the shop the last two days.
Everything I start ends up as firewood though.
So I decided yesterday evening to go fishing with my son.
I should have taken my truck.
His had a blowout on the levi.
He did not have a spare.
So we had to wait on Lisa to come get us.
So we could go for him to find a tire.
Then drive back up to the levi to get his truck home.
And didn't even get to fish.

.

..
I think I need a break.
When I get the gas money,
I'm going to go down to bug Dave at his place.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I can't get my mind out of the gutter….
Not without getting my drunk butt out of the gutter!!!


----------



## bandit571

Bobbie of London: "hello sir, why are you lying in the alley?"

Andy Capp (aka Randy) "It is drier than the canal"

Bobbie of London ( walking away, talking to himself) "Ask a stupid question…...."


----------



## gfadvm

Can't slip anything past William! I thought about that wording when I wrote it.

Dave, Been there,done that with the AC. Almost $3000 later the house was cool. Good luck!


----------



## bandit571

about like that "test" awhile ago:

A Man will do this standing up
A woman will do it sitting down
A dog will do this on three legs

What are they all doing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shake hands.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What does a dog do that a man steps into?


----------



## DIYaholic

(Dig) A hole!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

poop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The answer is….........
pants.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Question for you, regarding pen turning…..
What supplies, tools or implements are needed for a full fledged pen making operation? & what do you use or can suggest having?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Pen kit of choice. I suggest slimline kits from Penn State. They're cheap kits to learn with. I still use them. I order this bundle when I order pen kits. It's 30 kits for $44.50. That's less than two bucks a kit.
Mandrell. I use this one.
Turning tools of choice (I use a gouge and a skew)
Sanding suppies.
Tool to square ends to tubes. They make a tool for this, but I prefer the shop made sander accessorry I made.
A way to drill a hole through blanks. They make special tools for this. I've also seen people hold them in regular drill press vices. I made my own. Also, you can buy accessories to do this on your lathe.
Finish of choice. This is a matter of preference. You can use wax, poly, firction polishes. I, and a lot of pen turners, use CA glue. However, that is a learning experience in itself and I suggest an easier finish to begin with until you learn pen turning.
A way to press the parts together. You can do this with special accessories, a vice, or even simply a bar clamp. This is a matter of preference. I use a bench vice for this. 
Blanks of choice. I suggest using whatever scrap you have until you get used to it. There's no sense in taking a chance on messing up blanks you've bought while learning.
You'll also need glue to glue the tubes in the blanks. I use CA glue. Some people use epoxy or gorilla glue.

Above all, before doing anything, order this DVD. It is free. All you have to do is pay for shipping. I wish I had watched that video before starting. If you don't want to pay shipping on that, you can also watch a lot of how to videos on YouTube. 
Last, but not least. I check this site daily. If you have anything I may can help you with, don't hesitate to send me a PM.


----------



## ssnvet

Went down to the ocean for a walk today….. The kids went from "why do we have to do this" and "I'd rather stay home" to "I love Perkins Cove" and "when can we do this again". Go figure!

4 hours in the shop prepping stock…. Almost have the cut list complete. I'll never do a project out of such crappy lumber again…. Sentimental or not!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks William. I was especially curious about the pen press and pen drill vise. I'm a searching PSI NOW and hoping to place an order tonight for supplies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Too many lathe accessory choices….
Too many cold ones….
PSI order to be placed tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nyte Randy, sleep well and have a great day tomorrow


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all…..

Today is ''D'' day on the arbor. I did manage to go out there last night and finish things up on it. Now if I can manage to go out there and take a few pics before she gets here to pick it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my A/C fixed on the Z yesterday. (yes, it's a convertible) After 2 obsolete lines, a condenser, some R134 adapters, a hand full of seals, and a few choice words, I ended up spending more money then I paid for the car, but the air is good and cold…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Get this , my wife's father is a HVAC guy. When you ask him to do something he will show up in a month. Yes he is older, but damn it he lives across the street.


----------



## Gene01

Ooaww, Marty. Beautiful story.


----------



## scotsman9

Thanks for the vids Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greetings & Salutations,

A sunny morning awaits me….
Caffeinated beverage being consumed….
I'm hopeful that motivation, that eluded me yesterday, materializes….

Gotta search PSI website for my next acquisitions….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll go to lunch first…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*HEY WILLIAM-* That's some good pen making advice. Thanks for posting it! I've never watched that DVD so I went and ordered one. Funny thing is they told me I couldn't pay for a free DVD with Paypal. I had to use a credit card. (Of course they never asked for the number because it wasn't going to be charged. But I just thought that was funny.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finishing up filming today- running behind as usual. Show should be up tomorrow. It's a little different this time. I am doing three video reviews on three different sprayers- a cheap one, a less than cheap one and a little bit expensive one. Then we talk about what compressor size you need for HVLP and do a review of Charles Neil's new finishing "school". So anyone interested in spray finishing will want to watch. And those not interested will want to watch for the entertainment value.


----------



## boxcarmarty

So, What you're saying is… I want to watch???


----------



## DIYaholic

"It's a little different this time…...
watch for the entertainment value."

Yup, that WILL be different!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's the three sprayers:

Cheap- The Harbor Freight gravity fed HVLP gun (Retail $15 on sale)

Less than cheap- The Earlex 5500 Spray Station (Retail $314)

A bit pricey- The Graco TrueCoat Pro Fine Finish Cordless Handheld Airless Sprayer (Retail $470 on sale)


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I'm really looking forward to the review of the HF gravity fed HVLP gun. That is the one I have, but have not used it yet. How it fares will be interesting. That gun gets great reviews from many a LJ'er…..

When you are done with the review, feel free to send all three systems my way…..
For further (long term) assessment!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Where's everybody today? Rex? Sandra? William? Marty? Bandit? Dave? gfadvm? Eddie? Matt? Jeff? Revwar? Gene? Yanks? Airhead? Scottsman? I'd even settle for Randy!*


----------



## bandit571

Bandit was busy today.

Had a little handpane work to do, ala The Schwarz

Went on a Lumber Hunt this afternoon. Found some leg stock…

2" x 4" by 72" long. Three barn siding planks as well.

Been hiding from a snipe called randy…


----------



## bandit571

Well, I am here>

Now, where did he go?

( "Which way did he go George, which way did he go?)

Must be out brewing up some of that nasty Michi Gander Burpch Beer….

That big bridge still standing up at Bay City, Mch??? The one that took 12+ years to build? Talk of about a State Worker job…..

In the mid to upper 90s around here today.. even had a 10 minute shower, and now clear as a bell outside.


----------



## bandit571

That leg stock is Black Walnut. Should make some nice legs for a small table I am working up.


----------



## bandit571

the rest of the "Olde Pharts" must be having their Old guy Power naps?

Picture for Dave ( when he wakes up from his nap)









A rebuilt Diamond Edge #6c. Might have it sharp enough, now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been eatin' lunch all day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, I have pie… BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Yummmm Pie….

Marty….Where's the Arbor post??

Stumpy…....careful what you ask for…..

A textured business card holder….I don't know why?










And a bunch of planning and resawing rosewood and birdseye…...not sure why on this either….



















Here's Wally in action trimming his Ash tree that's laying on his house…..sounds like the city will take responsibility and cut it down next week. I've been looking for a piece of Ash, so we'll see how this works out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Put those binoculars away & stop checking out your neighbor's ash!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

A good day all around!
Successfully procrastinated nearly the entire day away!!
Paid all my bills (early even)!!!
PSI pen turning supplies order has been placed!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll get to that arbor right after lunch…..


----------



## superdav721

Somebody say pie!


----------



## Momcanfixit

PIE


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, I like Pie!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come and get it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Computer, or the server, or something has been messed up all weekend. Most annoying. Seems better now.

Spent some time in the shop cleaning up the aftermath of the bench.

Hubby is out mowing the lawn. You know how some people can smell rain? 
I can smell a spat coming on. Especially since he's about to run out of gas, and find out that the can is empty.

When he asks me what happened to all the gas, I'll tell him it was poured into the ride on mower (the neighbours') that I'll be using when he's away mountain climbing in a few weeks.

After 20 ish years together, I could probably write a pretty accurate script….


----------



## bandit571

Just now got dinner!

No pie, though

The Other half has lost a remote! All "H" is breaking loose here! Nobody has seen it, of course.

Three barn wood planks to mill down, seem to be a Fir of some sort.

Have to rip the leg stock in half, then cut to length. MIGHT be enough to make four tapered legs. AND, it is Black Walnut, to boot!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I haven't even touched a wood working tool today.
I went fishing.
The bream were biting.
Aint nothing like a fish dinner that you caught yourself.
I'm going to lay down and rub my belly.
I ate too much.


----------



## bandit571

barn wood, gotts to love it ( nails and all)









The long one is over 8' long, the other two were "extra".

As for the chunk of Black Walnut?









might be fun to mill it down to four legs??









Yep, might be fun….


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings all…

Today's adventure…. Had company over and tried out pineapple on the grill, with brown sugar…. Served over ice cream. :^)

Talked for hours with our guest, who is a teacher at the middle school. I feel like I have a much better appreciation and understanding for why the schools do the things they do…. Parents with lawyers lurking around most corners.

Muggy day…. Thunder heard… But no rain seen.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry "bout your dog Dave

Marty thanks for the truck


----------



## DamnYankee

Been getting some shop time

Working on the cherry gun box table as well as my "new" shop drawers

Got me a new after market Bessie style fence for my TS I had to install …. Liking it so far


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rob,
Gotta love tool upgrades!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The old Black Dog is howling tonight. Best get myself off to bed.

Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks is back WOOO woo


----------



## ssnvet

D Yankee, 
Looking forward to seeing your project details…

Watched a murder mystery mini- series with my wife tonight about WWII lady code breakers who use rheir gifts to nab a serial killer. Pretty interesting.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

howdy all ,


----------



## DIYaholic

The weekend is quickly coming to a close….
Afternoon "Thunder Bumpers" forecasted all week….
Not looking forward to working this week (any week for that matter)....

I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend….
& got to do what they wanted to!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

No pie here. There's a German Chocolate baseball cake on the counter, though. And a large bag of peanutbutta/chocolate chip cookies along side.

Got the gun cabinet stained yesterday. DARK walnut over two kinds of oak and oak plywood. 
Today it's time to build the PVC spray booth frame. Tomorrow I'll try out the new HVLP set up.
Crossed fingers. Never done this before.

The AZ Cardinals are leading their division. Not a (pro) round ball fan, but when a local team is doing well, it's mildly interesting. Not enough to watch a whole game, though.

On the other end of the spectrum, The Suns are going through *another* front office reorganization. That's always fun to watch. Almost as much fun as congressional hearings.

Supposed to get 40 MPH winds today. Might not be a good day for paint booth building. we'll see.


----------



## JL7

Morning all,

Gene - I'm interested in what you come up with for a spray booth. Been thinking about setting up something like that for the garage. My dad has a Fuji HVLP system he was going to let me try…..

Curious if you were going to put yours outside and how to get the right ventilation….

Good luck on the weather thing….still some storms brewing in the Midwest…the jet stream seems to have stalled here….

Happy Monday…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
At last I am beginning to feel like my old self and ready to relieve the threat boredom, and inject some pure asinine craziness, , some thought provoking drivel which you all greatly deserve.

WTF has been going on here? where is the humor?, where are the insults, where are my teeth?

Today includes a sorte into the shop where I will find much to do while it is cool enough before I wilt.

Watched the latest Stumpy epic where MustachMike stole the show, and fell asleep at the "fireside chat". Still waiting for the promised episode where Stumpy shows everyone how to make sandpaper out of old linoleum and play sand, should be interesting.

See Marty has all his trucks in a row, where does he find the time for crap like that?

Oh well, time is a'wasting, got to go and aort other things, and people, out,
Y'all Have a good day…...yeah, right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…. back at the salt mine today.

I did manage to sneak down to the shop to CA glue some tiny knots and splits in the hope chest stock… that was it for Sunday.

I suspect I will be directed to install window ac units tonight. It looks like it will be hot and muggy all week. Stand buy for back ache complaints, as the larger unit is a tank.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
The spray booth will be nothing permanent. Just a skeleton of PVC, nothing glued, 8' tall and 6'X6' wrapped with clear plastic. Four up rights with one lateral on the sides, top and back. Sand bags to hold everything down. Probably construct it and use it in the carport as it's protected from the wind on 3 sides.


----------



## DamnYankee

Need some input. The gunbox table I am making is made of Cherry. This is the first time I am working with Cherry (nice). Not sure how to go about finishing it. Nomally I like to leave wood pretty natural and just put some sort of clear coat (ie poly, lacquer, shellac) on it but admittedly Cherry is is bit light at first. I know it ages darker but I'd like to get it a bit darker before I put a clear coat finish on it. I've heard about easy Oven Cleaner but don't know how or what the cons are. I've been told leaving it out in the direct sun will age it pretty fast as well but that risks warping. I think I am leaning towards a Cherry dye (I prefer dyes over stains). Any input is welcomed, even Randy's.


----------



## DS

G'mornin' all.

I am getting excited about the new AZ Cardinals FOOTBALL team this coming season. Carson Palmer looks like a good fit at QB and Coach Arians seems to know his stuff.

I suspect Gene meant to say the AZ D'backs are leading thier division in baseball.


----------



## bandit571

Darken Cherry? Leave it outside in direct sunlight. Do not leave anything in the way of the rays, a light spot will appear. Leave it out for a day. bring it back it that night to see IF it is dark enough for you.


----------



## bandit571

Got all day to meself today, no work tonght even. Might "retire" to the Dungeon Shop…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Show's on!


----------



## superdav721

I would go with dye or sunlight. Oven cleaner is caustic.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Turns out celebrity chef Paula Deen just got dumped by Smithfield Hams (true story). I don't know what she'll do. That lady has been known for her big ol' hocks for her entire career!

(I love it when chubby people make chubby jokes


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is on a "Union Break" from the Dungeon Shop

Made a big pile for the compost bin









Squared up some leg stock









Got three done before I had to dry off. Stuff was running across my glasses. Sweat? ME? Nah…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Stumpy, re: Paula Deen; I foresee a huge fire sale on Paula Deen pots and pans and cookware. She'll likely retire and enrol at the Univ of Texas, courtesy of non affirmative action, which makes her now eligible.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I sweat like crazy too. Like a gallon an hour, no joke! You see what I mean in the latest show. I was using a towel between takes and I still looked like I just got out of the pool. But the good part is, when you sweat that much, you rarely have to pee!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, your plumbing is faulty, somehow your bladder has become connected to your sweat glands.


----------



## bandit571

all dried off now, getting motivated to go back and plane that fourth leg. A bit on the ugly side, though









Just a might. Good old Black Walnut

Stirred up the pot awhile ago. Seems some out there think a brand new, thick iron can cure all their troubles with a plane. One fellow over at Saw Mill creek spent about $155 to "up-grade" a plane with a new cutter and a new chipbreaker. And, needed to file the mouth opening on a Bedrock plane to install this up-grade. Really????

IF I have to spend more on the iron/chipbreaker than I spent to get a plane, that plane is gone! I can just go get a new plane for that amount of cash. Sheesh.


----------



## bandit571

Went back down there and finished the fourth leg. Also five parts for a table top almost ready for a glue-up. Still working out the aprons in my head.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
My not-so-expert advice for "dyeing" the cherry….
Use coffee, if it don't work you can always just drink the dye and be wide awake for dye attempt #2!!!

90 degrees, HH&H today, even had a thunder bumper with a downpour! More of the same for the next 5 to 7 days!! I love A/C!!!

PSI sent me an email…..
Pen turning supplies are enroute!!!

Rex,
When it is HHH please be sure to use extra deodorant…..
Otherwise, we can smell ya here in Vermont!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a hot one today. But I stayed cool with my A/C on… and my windows down… running 80 mph… with a McDonalds Sweet tea in my lap…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I wasn't very cool at all, but the tea felt good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Auction Alert;* Sears Craftsman 10-Inch Radial Arm Saw; Sears Craftsman 12-Inch Electronic Band Saw, 1 1/8-HP, 2-Speed w/Digital Read Out; Sears 10-Inch Bench Saw; Craftsman 15-Inch, 12-Speed 1/2-HP Electric Drill Press (Standing); Craftsman Professional 6-1/8-Inch Jointer-Planer, 1-HP; Craftsman Variable Speed Wood Lathe (Brand New), 2-HP; Paslode Finish Nailer, Cordless, 16-Gauge w/Charger (Brand New); DeWalt Bi-Metal Reciprocating Saw; Craftsman Professional Wood Lathe; Snapper Self-Propelled Lawn Mower w/Electric Start; 32-Foot Fiberglass Extension Ladder (Werner); B&D Electric Weed Trimmer; Craftsman 3-HP Air Compressor, 20-Gal.; Misc. Assorted C-Clamps (Wood & Metal); Misc. Assorted Vinyl Windows; Wooden Doors; Misc. Coolers/Ice Chests; 2-Each Metal Dog/Pet Crates; Misc. Assorted Lawn & Garden Tools & Hand Tools; Misc. Chain Saw Parts; Plus….many other items still being discovered!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't over work that one brain cell figuring out them aprons!!!

Marty,
If you spill that iced tea in your lap….
Can you sue McD's???

Need Mountain Dew, dessert & cold ones….
Off to the store I go!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, don't drink ALL my Mountain Dew! Ineed that to bribe that brain cell to do a little work.

Too late, I can smell Rex from here. Good thing the wind is from the southwest, if it was from the north east, then we would be smelling Randy….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, We're still waiting for contest instructions…..

Not that I have time…..

But Rob does…..

He needs to inflict more shame on this place…..


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy,
Tell Randy that huffing Mike's overspray isn't good for his health :^)

93 deg. And very muggy today… Window a/c installed … Wife happy (well, kind of)

Kids asked if they could watch a movie, so I refrained from making noise below them in the shop… So in Bandit's honor I played with my modest hand planes.

Here's a newer #4 that I got off eBay for $15
I worked on flattening this one, but it's still not there yet









Here's a fairly old 6C that I paid way too much for back when I built my timber frame in '96
This ones a work horse and is dead flat









And a low angle block plane I picked up new when I was trimming the house
Does just what it's supposed to do









And the fruit of my efforts









I just can't see myself ever really being a hand tools only guy


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I just took my "summer" shower, plus I regularly bathe when it rains!!!

Half of the Mountain Dew is mine….
You can split the other half with the rest of the over caffeinated population!!!

Marty,
Looks like you are fixin' to add to the museum collection!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Hands tools are over rated & under powered!!!
I can ruin more wood, faster with power tools!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - my grandfather would call that 280 a/c (or 480 if you had 4 windows open)


----------



## DIYaholic

*ROB was in the house!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Now this would give me a migraine


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That would be a lot easier to do with power tools!!!


----------



## revwarguy

Where's everybody today?

Sorry, Mondays are busy all day for me….

One of the virtues of having a basement workshop (and there aren't that many!) is that it is cool in the summer. So, although I can't spray anything down there, I don't have to sweat much. I do that when I have to go outside to spray!

Loved the video, especially MM spraying Chip - I guess soaking him down in lacquer thinner for the afterward cleanup made up for it all, eh?

I can't imagine the pressure to come up with a brilliant new design for the latest jig every week - there is certainly no need to feel bad about doing a tool review episode. I like my HF, but that 18v job is to lust after!

Contest? What contest?


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is all wore out.

Can even smell marty from over here

been checking out the new CD by John Fogarty! Lots of Good stuff on it. Kid Rock doing "Born on the Bayou", Jennifer Hudson doing "Proud Mary" with a Cajun style beat, Alan Jackson asking about "rain' as well as Bob Segar.

Even had both of Fogarty's boys playng on "Lodi"

Well worth a listen to…...


----------



## superdav721

Yeah but that would take all the fun out of it.
You need 30 min.
But well worth it
Log cabin from floor to gable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It's all Greek to me….
Or Russian….
Or Latin…..
Besides, I ain't got 30 minutes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You wouldn't be wore out if you had MORE Mountain Dew….
& power tools!!!


----------



## bandit571

Actually used one today, power tool that is. Used a circ. saw to rip the leg stock down. Of course, that saw is at least as old as I am.

No ventilation in the Dungeon Shop. Can't get the dam windows open, GRRRRRR! Then, maybe I could put a fan there. Doesn't help much when the clothes dryer is running down there too….


----------



## superdav721

All we got is time Randy.


----------



## superdav721

Just for you Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Dave,
Animal House is one of my favorite classic movies!!!
& John Belushi is a hero!!!


----------



## revwarguy

Dave, thanks for the Log Cabin post. I will never be that good with an axe.

Starting at 12:21 or so, any idea why they decided to shave off a thin layer from the outer surface of the logs? My Finnish is a little rusty.

Hand planning an entire floor? Yikes!


----------



## DIYaholic

The rains are falling….
What will tomorrow's skies bring???

Tonight brings darkness and sleepiness….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, The log house vid was astounding! And we think we are woodworkers!


----------



## superdav721

Rwg and Andy I do love the old ways. Anything you do all day , you will get good at it.
I would imagine they were getting the walls dead smooth with a bit of overhang from the top down. That wat water and snow wont set up. A guess.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yesterday's short sorte into the shop proved to be invaluable, both fold up tables are unloaded and folded up and stored, I'll finish the shelving today and the table crap will be put up. Beginning to see some "daylight" there in the shop, but still ways to go. Bertha is virtually crap free and my drafting table has made it to the shop.

Expecting it to stay hot here until late November, you "underground" LJs are lucky, although it must get a bit claustrophobic down those gopher holes.
Biggest challenge today is eating and knowing when to quit, but I'll work that out as the day progresses.

Hope everyone gets to do what they want to do today, and remember to have fun.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## DamnYankee

MorNin' .... who took my coffee!!!


----------



## ssnvet

ello'

I enjoyed the sprayer reviews Sir Stumps

and call me an idiot…. all the time I though Stumpy's filming assistant's name was Randy…. duh! Tell Chip I'm sorry and then re-read all my lame teasing about Randy and insert Chip.

I think I'm loosing it…. no… I know I'm losing it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy is the shop boy. Joy is the business manager. Mustache Mike is my lovely assistant. Chip is the shop mascot.

Randy and Joy may or may not actually exist. That's part of the mystery of the show… or is it?...


----------



## bandit571

Morning Stumpiness, enjoying all the rain up there?

Rest of you twerps and Twerpettes, mis-behave!

Will be watching my sales on ebay today, have five for sale! All will be done about lunchtime. Then the packing and shipping can begin, I hope….

Legs are all smooth and square, may start the tapering later today???

Randy, IF you are not mowing up there today, I have a yard in need…...( no rain around here, today)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Talk about sweet news! Hostess announced that it's bringing back Twinkies and other snack cakes starting July 15.and ding dongs too


----------



## ssnvet

Got it… Chip is real (and likes to huff overspray) and Randy and Joy are your imaginary friends :^)

So who are the hired clappers in the fuzzy shaky clip at the end? I see Mike in there… and understand that he's obligated to clap for his wittle Stumpykins. But I can't imagine that you generated that much enthusiasm without shelling out some free cold ones :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break, can't be a "Union Break" as we ain't unionized!!!

Dry so far today….
Rain is slated to be laced with hail, once the thunder boomers do start.
We will be done mowing by then!!!


----------



## ssnvet

*Hostess announced that it's bringing back Twinkies *

and there was great rejoicing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and ding dongs too, Great jubilation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like Joy ,Randys ok , chip is the real boss i think stumpy and mike work under his supervision


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Earlex Spray Station HV5500 HVLP
Item #152797
Save $40 and Receive a BONUS 1.5mm Fine Finish Needle Kit Now Through June 28, 2013
$339.99 Sale! $299.99
- See more at: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083184/33566/earlex-spray-station-hv5500-hvlp.aspx#sthash.vGi4OHR6.dpuf


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy how long dose a battrey last using the cordless , great video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy they really are bringing back twinkees , just thought that would make your day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob i didnt take it mbut now that you metion it i got to go get another cup


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex bertha is ready for a nother load of crap , if its a flat area in my shop it seems to collect everything i clear it off and it keep recollecting the crap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at ,


----------



## bandit571

Been down in the Dungeon Sweat Shop, tapering walnut legs









Using just a few of these thingys….


----------



## bandit571

Running out of stuff to drink around here..

Hate this City water stuff, nasty!

Randy drank half of my Mountain Dews.

No Cold Ones in the house, even. Not even a beer in sight…


----------



## superdav721

Workin!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

martys car


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres a beer Bandit have a cold one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave keep the work going Rex is getting low on gum


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - never heard of using coffee to darken cherry


----------



## ssnvet

DY…. I've only worked with Cherry once, and it was refinishing a very dark stained round table of my mothers.

All I did was steam out the dents, completely sand it, and spray it with poly. It turned out beautiful. Maybe you should just spray a test piece and see how it looks.

If that's not to your liking, I'm currently using Watco Danish oil with a Cherry tint and it is sure bringing out a great color in my red oak. Perhaps it would give you the darkening you'd like.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
The coffee staining was (mostly) a joke….
I'm not really recommending it, but I have heard of people using coffee as a stain. I would follow any other persons advise, before taking mine. (I don't even take my advise!!!)

My workday ended WITHOUT the skies spitting on me!!!
85 degrees and humid…..
Radar is showing heavy rain within a few (20) miles, headed my way!!!

I think a shower, for hygienic & cooling purposes is called for….
Then a nap….
Then rewire the switch on my lathe….

UPS Tracking indicates my PSI pen turning supplies are in Chelmsford, MA (203 miles away) & scheduled for delivery tomorrow!!!


----------



## bandit571

Have a couple pieces sitting in the light right now. Three pieces, along with two slabs of walnut, will make a decent top for a table I am working on.

Taking a break from tapering legs, whew. Stuffy down there in the Dungeon. may just have totry to open that window…..

Work night, and tomorrow night. Got to make a few more pop bottle preforms. There other night, it was about 600,000 of the little buggers. Like about 143 of them, every 11 seconds. Also made about 12,000 or so blue water jug handles. Boring night….


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit - how much darker do they get (I realize, more time, the darker) and do you need to worry much about warping? I've already constructed most of the parts - legs & aprons, bottom, box, and top - and I want to do most of the finishing before I assemble.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Latest from Wikileaks; Government plot uncovered to bring back Twinkies.

And the good news IS - the shelves are all up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just saw a doctor on television who said people who use cell phones a lot stimulate only the left side of their brains, and the right side can be neglected, leading to dimensia.

Now when I talk on the phone I switch back and forth from using it on my left ear to using it on my right ear.

I don't want to end up like Rex.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.
Love the Monty Python.
Dave - couldn't get through the video without subtitles. I watched the one you posted quite some time ago about a contest in Britain where they learned blacksmithery, um blacksmithing, whatever it's called. Loved that one.

Nothing remotely interesting to report here.

Could someone please advise Rob as to the LJ handbook subsection pertinent to the changing of one's avatar without 6 full days advance notice?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anyone remember this TV flop? I was 10 and I remember thinking that living in a truck with a monkey couldn't possibly be a good idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My absolute FAVOURITE, or for the Americans FAVORITE Monty Python skits are the
-Prostestant View
and
Catholic Family

Certainly not appropriate here, but if you haven't seen them, really worth a look. Hysterical.

Heck, I'm doing an Eddie aren't I?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thought this ad might appeal to some of you.

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-hand-tools-Old-step-vise-pedal-vise-blacksmith-farrier-machinist-Rare-W0QQAdIdZ497639080


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

careful Sandra only one nutty misfit at a time


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- You thought BJ and the bear was a flop? I thought it was great… at least until I realized it was a monkey and not a bear.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for trying Sandra.
Wheres Mike?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
This is what I got done today.

Hope all is well with everyone.
I've gotta go lie down a bit. 
Hopefully I'll be back on later.


----------



## revwarguy

My gosh Sandra, you were only 10 in 1980??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Depending on the month I was either 10 or 11. I only SOUND crotchety and old.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crotchety and old would have been my guess…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, you're looking mighty fine in that toga. But where's your hat?

Well, just did some verbal barfing for the night.

http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/36580

Time for bed


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shop time today (this morning) will be starting the task of sorting and placing items which, by all accounts, I should have places to "file" them. Its going to be a long job, but at least it will be started and brings me closer to where I need to be in order to start projects.
It got to 100 degrees here yesterday and the forecast for the week and beyond is more of the same with the temperatures over the 100 mark, so shop time ill be limited to the mornings before the intense heat sets in.

Hope everyone has a great day and your expectations are met.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got mine Dave, now on my second cup, but can't face food right now, otherwise I would gladly join you with a pastry, doughnut or a baguette with butter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick question before heading to town.

I'm taking apart a #7 plane and the brass depth adjusting knob wii not budge. I hit it with WD40 last night and left it. Still no luck this morning. I don't want to damage the knob.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Try to get some of this at your local DIY store, it works.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I2079E/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## superdav721

PB Blaster and let it soak a few hours.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

Then wrap the knob with a heavy rubber band. Loosen, tighten, loosen , tighten till it gives.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just based on the unilingual label, I strongly suspect I won't be able to get it here. Do I ask for something like Liquid Wrench? Is that the same type of thing?


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/4/Auto/3/AutoFluidsChemicals/LubricantsPenetrants/PRD~0387902P/Gunk+Liquid+Wrench+Super+Penetrant%2C+170+g.jsp?locale=en

Maybe this stuff?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, check automotive, hardware and tire stores in Canada, they have it there.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No Sandra, this one:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/search_results.jsp;jsessionid=RKqWpjzVnDBh7J1XbJG3cYmpFQdvL9KVPCjjmNTm4CbLc9ThXlJn!-918120014?bmForm=form_endeca_search&bmFormID=1372252694969&bmUID=1372252694969&bmIsForm=true&bmPrevTemplate=%2FAST%2Fbrowse%2F4%2FAuto%2F3%2FAutoFluidsChemicals%2FLubricantsPenetrants%2FPRD~0387902P%2FGunk%2BLiquid%2BWrench%2BSuper%2BPenetrant%2C%2B170%2Bg.jsp&bmHidden=OMNITURE_FROM&OMNITURE_FROM=Search&bmHidden=event26&event26=true&bmText=quick_search_term&quick_search_term=pb+blaster&bmSubmit=quick_search&quick_search=&bmHidden=PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443306668&bmHidden=FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396673441


----------



## superdav721

Sandra that will do. In a pinch brake fluid will work. The PB is some good stuff. Dont use DW-40.


----------



## ssnvet

PB Blaster is the best penetrating oil that I've ever used…

Liquid Wrench is also pretty darn good and has been around longer than Rex.

WD40 is an OK penetrating oil at best.


----------



## DIYaholic

The skies opened up upon me today…..

The workday was called on account of rain, at noon! Yipeeeeeeeee for me!!!

I'm awaiting the "Big Brown Truck" to deliver my PSI pen turning supplies…..

I also need to get a grinding (sharpening) wheel for my 8" bench grinder. I just hope that I can pick up one locally!!!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one from Harbor freight????


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Matt, I remember it as a boy, in those days they called it Lucid Wench.


----------



## DIYaholic

No luck finding a wheel for my grinder!!! ;^(

Looks like I'll be scouring the interwebby for one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

As Christmas is still 6 months away….
I had to have a guy in "Brown Shorts"....
deliver my latest present to myself!!!










WORK SUCKS…..
But LIFE is GOOD!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice score Randy…..especially that buffing system…..I don't know nothing about turning pens but that buffing system works on LOTS-O-STUFF…...hurry up and order something else so we can get the daily tracking updates…..and don't be quitting that crappy job, cause the brown truck won't show up any more…


----------



## JL7

Lucid Wench….good to see you posting again Rex…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I would never quit a job, not without having another job already lined up!!!
That would be either stupid or crazy…..
Hmmmmm, although I have been accused of both!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I was not able to find the type grinding wheels everyone recommends locally. I'm using a 100grit grey wheel, the same type you normally find on grinders, but just a finer grit than what came on it. 
Next, if you don't have one of those fancy (expensive) sharpening systems, go here. Read up on the sharpening techniques and built the jig to do it all with. At the bottom of the page are links directing you to the next page. It goes in detail about building the jig to do the same thing as the expensive store bought set ups.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I had another "nothing went right" day in the shop. 
I'll post blog in a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Thank you for the link!
Thank you for the link!
I'm not double posting, but you are!!!
You happened to post that link a while ago, in another thread….

I read the entire "sharpening" section and plan on building that jig!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry Randy.
I post so much in so many places that I forget what I've posted when, and where.
So anytime I post something again, please excuse me.

By the way Randy, if you want to build a good sharpening jig, like the one I use, go here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I posted tonight's blog if you want to see what I messed up on with the bowl today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm having constant problems lately out of my blogspot blog. 
Most of it stems from the fact that they stopped supporting Internet Explorer so they can try to force everyone to go with Google Chrome. I don't like Chrome.
Anyway, who has suggestions for a better blog provider?
And, what is the easiest way to transfer several years of blog posts to a new blog?
Or do I just start over from scratch with a new blog?
Suggestions?


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course I want to read it!!!
BRB….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry William, I'm of no help with blog issues.

I did find the PB blaster at Canadian Tire. Saturated the knob and surroundings and left it for a few hours. Despite trying to be as gentle as I could with the brass, I started to damage it before I realized that it was a reverse thread.

After grumbling some more, I came up with a solution. I happen to have 2 Stanley #4s so one got sacrificed for parts. I mangled the knob on the #7 extensively getting it off and then pitched the cursed thing in the garbage.
Put the new one on and voila.

This week's mission is getting my handplanes ready for use.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I"m on vacation this week, and now home alone with Barney the wonder dog.
We had a family vacation planned, camping, travel to NS, etc etc.
I have not been feeling well these last 3-4 days and finally had to back out of the trip. The kids and hubby were disappointed and I had to talk them in to going without me. It was the right decision though, because one trip to town today and a wee bit of shop time, and I'm utterly wiped.

I can't imagine how I'd feel today if I had tented last night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed. G'night gents.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, go get that plane out of the garbage RIGHT NOW!
I've learned that as soon as you get rid of something like that, you WILL need a part off of it.
Wanna guess why I have too much junk piled up in my shop?


----------



## ssnvet

Gonna be up very late tonight…. Any body else still up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not for much longer….
Last beer is cracked….
Lights out in 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 . . . .


----------



## ssnvet

Last man standing!


----------



## DIYaholic

1 - 0 - LIGHTS OUT…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

William wordpress offers free and its good. I pay for my hosting but my site is a word press site.
You can transfer your old blog. I know it can be done. Its not easy.
http://wordpress.com/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Dave. I will be sure to check into it within the next few days. For now though, my eyelids have gotten heavy. Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

We have 102 degrees forecast for today and 103 for tomorrow, so I'll have to get to the shop early and quit around noon when the temperature hits the mid 90's. Let's see what progress I can make before my next round of scheduled chemo appointments starting on the 3rd July through the 5th.
Must say I have been very busy in the shop sorting and placing items where they are going to be sensibly located and in order. It is a overwhelming task at the moment which shows just a small dent each day, but at least it is working.

My daughter and granddaughter dropped in bringing my meds from the pharmacy, so I cooked supper for all, but when it came to having the meal, I could not eat anything. Been living on 2 bananas a day and 3 bottles of Ensure. This is something the Oncologist and myself have to get sorted out.

In my quest for refurbishing the shop, I am dividing the area into 2 sides. One I would call the "meat and potato" side, the other the "fine" side. The potato side is where all the heavy "grunt" stuff happens, while the fine side is where lessor, delicate work is done. The fine side contains a lot of Sandra's stuff she used to use and is to tempt her to spend some time with me in the shop doing her now long forgotten craft work. We will see if that works out.

Everyone have a great day, the work week is almost over, and salaried employees will be happy. Have a nice day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Somebody say "meat and potatoes"?


----------



## bandit571

Just got home awhile ago from work. Somehow they managed to waste another good 12 hours…..

Yard sale today ( maybe, little rainy right now) that has TOOLs! Nap may just have to wait awhile….

Lots of Mountain Dew to stay awake with.

Later, Twerps and twerpettes.

Rust Hunters on the Road Show? Stumpiness? Maybe instead of "American Pickers' (which is driving up the price of junk around here) I could call it The Irish Rover? Hmmm, I think THAT one was already taken…...

Sight worse that Rex in a thong? Randy in the same one…after Rex has worn it…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Bandit, love the idea of a Thing Thong …....must put my teeth in as I tend to lisp without them.
Irish Rover …hehe…...How about Irish Twit.


----------



## bandit571

Does that mean you be buying the first four rounds of Guiness down at the Pub?

Garage Sale was a rain out for today. The place was so far back into the "Hills"......

It takes the Sun three days to rise…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Belated good morning,

William, I didn't throw out the plane, just the brass knob. The other parts have already come in handy, because I also broke the y-yoke and was able to get the pin out of the scrap plane and use the yoke from that one.

Who knew. I now have my first frankenplane.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## revwarguy

Hey folks, I have been feeling a bit left out, but I just realized - I have a plane blog! If you are interested in planes, take a look here:

www.liming.org/ch801

:^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad to hear that Sandra. I was so worried you threw the whole plane out. I have actually heard of far off friends throwing such things away that I would love to have.
I have a #6 I've been looking for parts for for ages. I know I could actually find them easily, but the problem is I need to find them CHEAP. Since hand tools has only become a secondary hobby, I haven't had a lot of money to invest in them like some people do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my blog post for today if anyone's interested.

I think I'm going to go find a movie, sip my coffee, and take it easy the rest of the evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy your beverage and movie, William.

I got me a blog post to go read….


----------



## superdav721

I was all set for a new plane blog. That was not what I expected.


----------



## superdav721

I am off work for 16 days . 
WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOooooooowowowowowoowowoOOOOOOOOOOOWOWOWOWOWOWOOW


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What are you going to do with all that time??? A nap perhaps!!!


----------



## superdav721

I have a daughter getting married, a antique rocking chair to fix, a yard to cut, a garden to tend, a fresh bag of coal heading my way, a trip to Tennessee and anything else I can figure out to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Since you will be too busy for a nap….
I'll take several for you!!!


----------



## revwarguy

I was all set for a new plane blog. That was not what I expected.

Sorry, Dave. just a dumb joke. But then again, I thought that was entirely on topic!

Let me know if you have any luck with the antique rocker. I have one I need to fix but have been dreading to do…
Wish I had that much time off!


----------



## superdav721

RWG when I was a boy my best friends uncle had built 3 planes. He had a small hanger and grass runway in the country. I thought it was the neatest thing that he built and flew his own planes.
Randy if I sit still i will get board and I get down right ill. I have to be doing something.


----------



## superdav721

"Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all.

Bandit, best I can do is a few pints of IPA or some Stella Artois, and if you behave yourself, a shot of Jameson.

Got about 3-1/2 hours shop time today before the heat was too much. Just got some more things done, this time it was jumbled up small stuff that needed sorting into like stuff and putting into containers. Took a long time to accomplish what looked like so little. Anyhow, I'll have another go at it tomorrow.

Lucky you Dave with all the vacation time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Here's what I worked on today:


----------



## bandit571

Nice start!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I bought the #7 from the same guy who sold me the $1.50 maple. I gave it a good cleaning, paint job and tune up. I mangled the brass knob but replaced it from the #4 that is good only for parts.

The Falcon Pope #5 was also bought second hand and spruced up.

Next to the FP is my #4 purchased from LJ Don W. It arrived in great shape, ready to go.

Next to the FP is my #3. It needed only a bit of TLC, but in the process, I broke the Y-yoke. I replaced it with the one from the #4.

Last AND least is the little Stanley block plane. I've managed to get the other planes in good working order, but the block plane and I don't see eye to eye quite yet.

So there they are. Now that my bench is done, I had to get the planes up and running. I tried them out smoothing the bench top some more and had a great time.


----------



## bandit571

Playing driver tomorrow. Bible School bunch of BRATS are on a Field Trip to Young's dairy down by yellow Springs, OH. Ice Cream & Miniture Golf! No wood work tomorrow, but will take along my EARPLUGS from work…...

Dave: Been trying to taper a few legs, with just a few hand planes









start with a jack with a curved iron









smooth thing flat with an 18 inch long fore/try plane









finish up with a smooth plane, instead of sandpaper, repeat for second taper. Leg is black walnut….


----------



## superdav721

Sandra that is a great way to start!
Bandit I have never tried that. I would like to try. Seems like it would be a kick.


----------



## bandit571

Tapering legs with just handplanes can get a bit…....messy









More mulch….


----------



## superdav721

Them is the good kinda shavings.


----------



## revwarguy

OK (gulp),

My name is Gary, and I'm a power tool user.

Not that I don't appreciate the old ways (especially the 18th century!) but if I'm gonna make a tapered leg, I reach for my TS tapering jig, cut it down, and run it over the sander. If I want a smoother finish, I use finer grit and do it again. If I want a smoother finish, I apply several coats of an appropriate finish, sand it with a finer touch, and apply more finish until it is where I want it. Then I wax and buff it. That looks to me about as smooth as it gets.

So,

Help out a poor sinner, will you? Explain the siren song of the planes, like when to use, and why. I have one plane in the drawer, couldn't even tell you what number. It was a cheap one and sure doesn't make the wispy thin curls I see you folks make, but I am sure that is my fault, not the plane's. I was taught "Its a poor workman that blames his tools" and I really do get that.

Is there a rehab for recovering power tool guys?


----------



## bandit571

Go over to the "other epic thread" and see all those "inmates" talking about planes of their dreams.

A well tuned plane can make a nice "sweeeeesh" as it goes along. That cambered Jack I use? Not so nice, more of a "SCREEEECH!" as it hogs things down. It is still very quiet compared to a powered planer.

Sandpaper? I do use some, to sharpen irons with…..

Might tune up a plane when it comes in the door with a sanding belt…..

Have a honing guide I use on the beltsander, to sharpen things that get dull.

RRight now, that leg surface i tapered? I can see a reflection in the surface of me. Yep, that smooth and ready for maybe a light finish to be rubbed on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow will be a rain out….
Equipment maintenance is workday itinerary….
Should stay up late "being bad".....
However, I am tired because Bandit stole my MountainDew….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Gary the same as joiner, planer, table saw and sand paper.
You start with a #5 or jack plane. This plane is set to a rough chip. You will remove twist and wain from the board with this. Once the board is near dimension you use a #7 or joiner plane. This plane has a long sole as to true the board. It is set to 2 or 3 thou of a chip. After true dimension is reached the #4 or smoother is used to get the finished surface. This plane is set to a thou of a chip. Final finish can now be applied.
Joiners in the 18th century did not have 40 planes or sandpaper. A few simple tools were used to make high quality furniture and fixtures.
There is so much confusion now about what to use and what it was used for.
Example the "scrub plane" was used by rough carpenters to remove large amounts of wood fast for a quick fit in house framing. Now people are trying to tie it into fine furniture making.
One key. SHARP!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Another hot day here today, may get a few hours at the shop this morning doing boring tasks.

TGIF for many, have a great day everyone.

Oops….... here's an *update* for you hand plane affectionatos :


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around:









Sometimes, they just roll up like TP









Joeseph Moxxon TP, that is…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy cow Bandit, it looks like gauze.

Gary - I love my power tools and have no intention of going off the grid. However, I'm enjoying learning about hand tools and have learned about hand planes by reading, and taking one apart and learning how to tune it.

I have Hand Tool Essentials Book by Popular Woodworking and it takes the approach that the power tools and hand tools compliment each other.

In other words, we can all get along….


----------



## bandit571

Daughter took her own kids on the Field Trip, I got to go on a Rust Hunt "field trip"









$1 for four saws? Yep, rust included, too. There is a smell in the air ( and it ain't Rex, or Randy) that tellls me that some rusty tools are nearby. Pulled in a 1/4 mile long Driveway, and I could smell these four out by the mail box! One is a newer Disston/HK Porter crosscut saw. the other three are Warranted Superiors. Might be awhile until they get cleaned off…

Down the road a ways, there was that smell again….









At first, I thought they wanted $10 for just the backsaw, then, looked again. That piece of wood and metal unfolded to become









A Miterbox! talked they down a couple dollar bills. Turns out this was made by a "GEM" of a company









And, I still have the morning tomorrow to look around some more ( missed a few) until it is time to get ready to go to work.


----------



## superdav721

cool Bandit!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary,
Don't feel bad. 
I am like the Tim Taylor of power tools.
I act like there is nothing a power tool can't do,
And if a power tool works well, it'll most definately work better with more power.
The only thing better than a power tool, is more power tools.

With that being said, listening to guys like Dave and others got me a tad interested in hand planes.
So I started keeping my eyes open at yard sales.
Actually, the first hand plane I bought, I gave to Dave.
Don't worry, he later gave it back to me.
Because I had started developing a like for them myself and he wanted me to add it to my own collection.

Now don't think for a second that this makes me a hand tool guy.
I still love my power tools.
However, if you learn a little about them,
It can be very relaxing planing by hand once in a while.
I believe the most important part is developing good harpening skills,
And that's something that is beneficial to even us power tool guys.
Even power tools work better with sharp baldes and such.

All that being said,
As far as hand tools go,
I still like my chisels better than I do hand planes.
I think it has something to do with the fact that I know how to do more with the chisels than I do planes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've tried posting tonight's blog entry three times.
All other sites are working fine, so I have to assume it's the Lumberjocks site that acting screwy?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I figure out how to make it work. 
Type it up.
Hit post.
Leave the screen up for thirty minute with that thing swirling, saying that something is working.
Then hit the X button to close the screen.
Then wait another thirty minutes for it to show up on the site.

Yea, I'd say that is messed up.
Anyway,
My post is up.
However, since all three eventually showed up, I don't know which one to link to.
So I'm afraid I won't be providing a link at the moment.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And hey!
It posted all three entries although when I tried posting I got error messages.
So my apologies to all.
My blog post tonight is posted three times,
Since it now, now that all seems to be working good, now won't let me delete two of them.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Yer not the only one having problems tonight. Horizontal Mike has a quad post. Site seems REEEEEEELY slow tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. No shop time today. Spent my whole day doing a whole lot of nothing and enjoyed every minute of it. My next project is percolating though…


----------



## DIYaholic

I couldn't find grinding wheels for my grinder, locally….
Internet search was iffy, for them also….
Decided to upgrade to a better grinder/sharpener….
Nothing available locally….
Looks like another interwebby search for a grinder & wheels!

It'll be next week before I can sharpen my turning chisels….
Which means no "learnin' to turn" this weekend!!!
Shop time "to-do list" plans must be amended…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Evening all.
Yep, something definitely wrong with the Stumpy Thread posting. Getting error messages when trying to bring up this particular thread.
I don't know if any of you have ever tried using the site in the early morning, but you should know that some tit in admin has a huge backup or scan running for about 2 hours *AT FULL TILT* which effectively will get you a sort of DOS. UNfortunately they are not using a metered method where, even though backup and scan operations are in progress, the site can still be useable. Uneducated, quick (well 2 hours), dirty and hogging systems performance is the result of a no nothing twit in charge of the procedure, which does not not happen in a professional environment.
*Message to our bunch…....Ratchet down from the 100% processor and memory usage when running these tasks-- Backup procedures 101.*


----------



## superdav721

I go do other things when its like this,


----------



## gfadvm

Anyone know what language Roger is speaking? I understood not a bit. But then I'm pretty puter illiterate!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy,
My last job was as a senior systems analyst in the IT/IS department, so I understand what goes on behind the scenes and methods employed.
Site backups and scans present a problem because software and services employed want to have complete access to every CPU and Memory resources the server(s) have, and if not regulated, by simply making the backup/scan services reduce the amount of systems hogging (they want 100%) to something more reasonable that will allow the site to still function, maybe at a slight speed reduction, but function anyway.

This Stumpy thread is VERY difficult to get to right now, but the only thread affected.
You can get into the thread if you know a back door method …..and No, I won't.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The redirect from your Stumpy email notifications is not working.
If you get to the thread in a different way, if you stay on the thread it may post slow, but at least you will not lose the thread. Hit refresh to see if more posts have been made.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be moving again?


----------



## bandit571

Yep, that took maybe 30 seconds for it to post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad you got though Bandit. Kind of frustrating, I guess a lot have called it a day because of the problems


----------



## bandit571

Somedays, I DO get lucky…

Like getting four handsaws, for just a dollar bill









Although I think that short one may be a "mutt" of a saw??? Handle is sitting crooked, only a couple holes line up, weird looking short saw…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All I did today was more sorting and placing so that items were in the right containers and in a known area. Bloody boring, and still a way to go, but I guess every little bit helps.
The afternoon heat is just too much for me at the moment, so any shop time has to take place in the mornings. Got a lot of projects lined up to have a go at, I'm almost there, can't wait.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like you made a killing today Bandit - luck of the Irish?

I'm still finding things in the shop that I never knew I had, mostly thing that I received as presents over the years, but very few I actually paid for myself.


----------



## bandit571

Summer heat, the Dreaded Triple H, is the biggest reason I work NIGHTS. Nothing like sleeping through the heat of the day, with a BIG FAN blowing on me. Not a morning person, so working nights works for me….

Cooler, too…..


----------



## bandit571

Sent the wife out on a "Beer Run" awhile ago…...Killian's Irish Red on the way back to me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I don't drink beer or spirits Bandit, not for any other reason but it just does not taste good to me. The nearest I get to beer is a nice cool shandy, but you can't get the right lemonade here.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looks like all our regulars have gone off.
I'm going to call it a day too.
Goodnight Bandit and Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm more irregular….
But I am "OFF"....

Haven't felt social or talkative recently….
Can't find motivation either….

I'm blaming it all on the lack of sunshine!!!
That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, I do have six cold ones of these









Instead of Irish Red, they brought back Stouts. Been a LONG day, time to relax with Mister killians…


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Rex.
Enjoy your visit with Mr. Killian, Bandit.

It's been a long week…..
Time to find some Zs!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 cups of coffee and a handful of donut holes and I'll be ready for the auction. I'll be chasing a couple of lathes today from the Crapsman family. One is a particularly unusual species that has been spotted roaming the Morgan County area…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Be very careful stalking those lathes….
As they will turn on you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornng misfits, and Rex,

Speaking of Rex….
I hope you are getting to the shop early today!!!

I trust people will enjoy their weekend!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yep, I will be going to the shop soo for a little while before it gets too hot. I'll be doing the same old stuff, boring by necessary.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. It's finally stopped raining here. Will probably wander out to the shop once the coffee has kicked in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Happy wandering Sandra


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...

Looks like things are getting back to normal here…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Would that be "normal normal" or "normal abnormal"???

Now you've gone and gave me a headache thinking about this!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy….what grinding wheel are you looking for?? I have the 60 grit version of this, but I wish I had bought the 80 grit….


----------



## JL7

Normal abnormal for sure…....!


----------



## JL7

Looks like Marty is trying to keep up with William…..how many lathes would one need?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jef, I am Lothe to answer the lathe quesion


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, so it's off to the shop I go ….....................*.........*.........*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have a Crapsman 8" grinder. The wheels are 8" x *3/4"* x 5/8" (arbor). I was looking for the Norton 32A 80 & 120 grit. Seems they don't make that size wheel in a 32A. Since my grinder will only handle 3/4" wheels, I'm just going to upgrade to either a variable speed 8" grinder (with 1" wide wheels) or a dedicated slow speed sharpener. I'll keep my meager grinder for rough grinding and buffing of non-WW related metal work. I'm searching the interweb, this AM, for a "value concious" solution (read: NOT a Tormek!)......


----------



## DS

It's supposed to hit 118 today and "cool off" to 113 tommorrow…

Enjoy the cool weather if you've got it.


----------



## DIYaholic

72 degrees here…..
Going up to 79 degrees, with more rain!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, I have a variable speed Crapsman 8" grinder, and it seems to work ok…...sounds like you have a good plan. One of thes days, I'm going to build the lathe tool holders for the Worksharp that Steve (SPalm) posted. I added the Stumpy shelf to the WS a few weeks ago…...

The dryer is making that annoying buzzing sound…..BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just came back from walking Barney the wonder dog. We got him from the SPCA when he was about a year old. He was underweight, had a grey band around his neck where he was chained and a broken leg that had not been set properly.

He has been the best family dog ever. Very gentle with the kids, growly when strangers come to the door and SUPER low maintenance.

He's now 8 and for the past year his hind legs have been bothering him. We have him on metacam (doggie advil), brought his weight down a bit and he seemed a lot better. This morning he was done after 10 minutes of walking.

I'm sure he has a few good years left lounging around, but I don't want to think about him being gone…....


----------



## sophiabrown

It is really a very good idea to advance someones skills. I am also always keen to learn some new skills, and hope here I can do so. Hope your all episodes would help me learn some new and creative woodworking techniques.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Sophia!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I finally gave up last night.
It seems I wasn't the only one with issues though.
Anyway, here is today's blog entry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Extremely nasty weather here last night.
It got bad enough that I had the Coleman lanterns and generator prepped just in case and put the wife and kids in the hall way. 
It's funny though.
We usually loose lights during a small thunder storm.
Then we call and call and call and never can get Entergy out here for a day or two.
Well last night everyone around us lost lights.
Ours never went out.
Just as I was getting ready to go to sleep,
I got an automated message from Entergy that my lights would be back on by 11:30.
Where were the messages at letting me know the status when my lights really were out?


----------



## JL7

Sandra….Barney the wonder dog sounds like one cool little critter…...carry on Barney…...

William - that's crazy…..glad you got the power!......

I'm living at the top of the jet stream, so the storms are rolling through every day for weeks now…..they are saying tomorrow may be the exception…....


----------



## JL7

Dave - did I say YOU SUCK for 16 days off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, No lathe today, but I did buy a gucci Italian leather sofa for $100…..


----------



## JL7

OK - Marty….you suck too…..


----------



## JL7

Pictures?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all and hi Sophia!

Went out to the shop for a bit this evening to putter. I'm so happy to have a workbench, and a place for just about everything. Got out my bandsaw book and adjusted the guides after failed attempt at resawing a few weeks ago.
Chisels and planes are all sharp but I may call my neighbour for some help with the cabinet scrapers tomorrow.
It doesn't seem complicated :file, hone, use the burnisher to 'flatten' and then use the burnisher on an angle to create the 'burr'. Check on all counts except the flippin' burr. Don't know what I'm doing wrong, but the only burr on my scrapers is on the scraper I haven't used yet.

Rain rain rain and more rain here. May have to hire some goats to do the lawn when it finally stops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bought a router crafter for $5


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is that for flattening? If so, YOU SUCK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie says no pictures while she's being lazy on it watching tv…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, It's for cutting spirals…..


----------



## JL7

Sandra - once you figure out the res-aw, it opens up so many possibilities…..

I use a fence and a stout feather board to re-saw and it works well…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

bought a shop fridge to keep my beverage cold…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - You didn't previously have a shop fridge???

Nice knowing ya….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spirals - okay, you don't suck quite so much then.

Jeff, did a wee trial tonight. Seemed better now that I have it set up properly.
JumboJack had posted a link of the Carters guy doing a tune up. I followed that and it seems to have helped.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bought a ski biscuit tube for $2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, My shop fridge went out. This is the replacement…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Blah


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bought a ski rope and 6 life jackets for $2 each…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Marty, not to be stunned (any more than usual), but what do you do with all the stuff you buy???


----------



## JL7

Keep making these little boxes…....think maybe I'm loosing my mind. I'm trying to get them just right….Grain matching on 4 corners…..(by re-sawing) and the slides got to be just right…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My nap was rudely interupted….
When power was restored!!!
Yeah, we lost power here for a while….
right in the middle of my post!

Gotta rewrite a post, BRB….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, Jeff you may be losing your mind. Cool boxes though.


----------



## superdav721

Yep I suck!
Did I say that.
Any way
gauge swap review at midnight!
teaser


----------



## JL7

Ok Marty - replacement fridge has restored your credibility…


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I tried to warn ya 'bout boxes…....At least yours are smaller than mine and shouldn't take up as much space. I now have boxes in the hay barn!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fiddled around and came up with a holder for my cabinet scrapers. Needs more sanding or scraping.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…...it's too late, I'm addicted…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny Dave


----------



## JL7

Cool vid Dave…...Starring WOOD again….

I think Rex got some morning WOOD (shop) today….


----------



## DIYaholic

While attempting to re-install the switch on my lathe, I found a (shaft)key just lying in the headstock. In order to install the key, I need T-handle allen wrenches. Off to Sears I went…..

While in the toy, err tool department I was drawn to the bench grinder display. Short story long, I got a *Crapsman Variable Speed 8" Bench Grinder!!!*


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..that's the fanciest scraper holder I've ever seen…...mine just sit in a stack somewhere…...not sure where?...


----------



## JL7

Randy - you forgot to *BOLD* the gloat….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, I had seen one somewhere on LJ. Was tuning up the bandsaw and one thing led to another…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, if you squint, the grinder looks like some sort of alien robot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's worth repeating…..
*YOU SUCK!!!*

Dave,
The preview has me all wound up awaiting the premier showing!!!

Sandra,
Cool looking card scraper holder!!!

Jeff,
Ya can't lose…...
What ya ain't gotz!!!

Rex,
How was shop time???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Men can't have too many toys…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gloat fixed!!!

Now I need to get the right grinding wheels (Norton 32A 80grit & 120grit) and make a few jigs. Then I'll finally be able to sharpen my turning chisels! This will allow me to start my quest to "Learn to Turn"!!! Do you think acquiring some wood to turn is called for???


----------



## Momcanfixit

The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys.

On that profound note gentlemen, I'm off to bed. Good night Moon, Goodnight wood, goodnight all the things I didn't do that I should. Good night laundry, good night dust, goodnight new bottle of Evaporust…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope you have pleasant dreams of hardwood!!!

Mind outta the gutter Marty!!!


----------



## JL7

Good night Sandra…..good night dirty dishes…...good night broken car….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you crash your car again???


----------



## ssnvet

Nice grinder Randy. How much did that set you back?

Well I finally decided to finish the DP table I started about 10 years ago. I've been using it all this time with my roter table fence, so now I'm finally making a dedicated fence sized just for it. Also, I finally got around to mounting it to the factory table more securely.

Hot and muggy outside…. Nice and cool in the basement shop!


----------



## JL7

What do mean again?.....HA! The last time I crashed my car was back in 84 or so…..not cool…...that's a long story.

I have several vehicles and 2 children that drive….....


----------



## superdav721

Randy always get wood


----------



## JL7

The old Hootie:


----------



## JL7

Lyle…


----------



## JL7

Waylon, Willie, Johnny and Kris…


----------



## superdav721

Back in the summer of 1981, Queen and David Bowie happened to be recording material in separate studios in Montreux, Switzerland's Mountain Studios. After a night of binge drinking and binge… um… sniffing… Queen and David Bowie came up with one of the most killer rock songs written in years. Here we have the unbelievable isolated vocal tracks from that song. This was before WAY before autotune and punching in your takes with ProTools. Just raw talent. Freddie's vocals of "why… why…. whyyyyyyy" and then going to a HIGHER note after that is just unbelievable. Kids, this is HOW IT'S DONE. Take notes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Belated good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yeah Randy, got a small amount of shop time today doing the same old clear up, put up and clean up that I have seemed to be doing for quite a while now, BUT results are showing.
Too hot here for more than the morning hours, hot and dry, NO rain at all.

Sandra seems to be having a ball while on her own, enjoy it girl, the family will soon return and you'll be a slave again. 

Hope to have some shop time again in the morning.
Been reading through the thread, - pretty lively tonight, which is good to see.

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…..


----------



## JL7

The T-Rex has has come out to feed…..Hey Rex.

I bet Eddies out there too?


----------



## superdav721

Sneak peak before I show it here.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/gauge-swap/


----------



## JL7

Grand Slam Dave….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It's a jungle out there and you soothed the savaged beasts (Tiger & Zebra)!!! Great job on the make and congrats on the gets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"I've never ordered anything from Lee Valley"…..

I can't say that ever again! I ordered two grinding wheels (80 & 120 grit), the Oneway Balancing System and the Diamond Bar Wheel Dresser.

Just need to make some sharpening jigs and I'll be turnin' in no time!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..Lee Valley is a great resource…...it's like they have a special export pass to get stuff into the states fast….which they do…..now you are on the mailing list!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, it was FREE SHIPPING also!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With all the interweb searching, local shopping and what not…..
I'm as depleted as much as my wallet is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Weird trivia for the early risers:

I was still in high school when I went to this concert…..It was an ice storm and a hell of a road trip…....

Ozzy in Des Moines Iowa. Biting the head off the bat…...

Still have the ticket stub:










Went back to school the next day….but it was rough.

Here is a Wikipedia quote:

On 20 January 1982, Osbourne bit the head off a bat103 he thought was rubber while performing at the Veterans Memorial Auditorium in Des Moines, Iowa. Rolling Stone magazine in 2004 ranked this incident number two on its list of "Rock's Wildest Myths".[104] While the Rolling Stone article stated the bat was alive, the teen who threw it onto the stage said it was brought to the show dead.[101] According to Osbourne in the booklet to the 2002 edition of Diary of a Madman, the bat was not only alive but managed to bite him, resulting in Osbourne being treated for rabies.

And a video re-enactment….HA!


----------



## JL7

Randy Rhodes was there, but I didn't see *SHARON!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,

Up early again today so that I can get a few hours in at the shop before it gets too hot.
I'll be doing the same old chores there that have kept me busy for a while, but they are necessary to get done before the shop becomes "workable". I just have to keep focused on getting it done once and for all, luckily good progress shows and keeps me moving foreward. I have run into so much more "must do's" than I imagined, the result of opening boxes and finding all sorts of items I never realized I had or had forgotten about, so I found myself getting pretty bogged down with all these extra items to be included.

Anyway, hope everyone will have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're welcome…..

For what???

Good Morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning Misfits, yeah you too Rex,

Rex,
Each time a new discovery is made, it must feel like Christmas or your birthday all over again!!!

Jeff,
Was that you IN the re-enactment???


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh great, someone woke up Marty…
There goes the neighborhood!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta finish my coffee and donut holes and get out of here in a bit. Oldest Daughter getting married today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the coffee, holes and ceremony!

You do know what "the oldest daughter getting married" means….
You are gaining a son and….
You are officially OLD!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does that mean I can retire???


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, you may now retire and move in with & be taken care of by your oldest daughter. It is her obligation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's a head scratcher….

Does anyone know why Rich Kreegan is "gone"???

Jeff,
You need to go to his place and check on him. If he is well, heck even if he is not well, grab all his tools, machines and wood and I'll split it all with you!!!


----------



## JL7

I was just wondering that too…..where in the hell is Rich? Hopefully it wasn't a road rage incident…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
His profile is "Gone", his avatar is "Gone", his projects are "Gone", the only real remnants are his forum topics…..

& he never said, "Good bye"!!! ;^(


----------



## JL7

Wow, I didn't realize he wiped out his account.

Rich, if you are reading this, we were *JUST KIDDING!*


----------



## JL7

Marty may have have to check on him…..last I heard he was looking at that empty lot west of Marty…..you can see it in the FBI photo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hopefully you're not talking about this lot…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Clearly that is where William will retire, as it is "William's Cemetery", not "Rich's Cemetery".....
Do you know how to read???


----------



## boxcarmarty

His profile is still there. He just replaced his pic with a ''GONE'' sign…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Does that mean William will be my neighbor some day???


----------



## boxcarmarty

If my son doesn't get here soon, We'll miss the wedding. Oh well, We can just go drink beer…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hope Rich is OK.
Another absentee is Ham. anybody heard from him?
What about Ted?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morin,just a drive by


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morin,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Here is your Gucci pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's up eddie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to go… BRB…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good luck with the wedding Marty. In my neck of the woods, when the men go out into the parking lot and peel off their shirts for a fight, it's not wise to stick around. Liquor and relatives is a volatile combination.

Made a little something last night:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86355

BTW how do you post the link and have the screenshot appear as some of you do?


----------



## JL7

Morning Eddie and Sandra…....

I need a Gucci couch…..except the part where you got to haul it around…...

Sandra, copy the text on the left side of your project page where it says Embed this project and then paste it here…


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt produced five saws, four of which cost a quarter a piece. The fifth saw was attached to a Gem Folding Mitre Box.

Ebay produced two handplanes

Yard sales also gave up a hand-powered, wavy bladed hedge trimmer. It can take a finger off in one "click".

The "Other Half" had to go along. She bought WAY more then I did, as always…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice goucci


----------



## bandit571

twenty-five cent FranckenSaw









Handle holes do not match some of the blade holes. Blade may have been a LOT longer









There are three other saws in this group "for a Dollar" of saws









The Skew backed one is an Atkins made Pheonix Warranted. Have the brass bolts for it about cleaned up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that s how that works, thanks Jeff i was wondering how that was done too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i was wonreing as of the where abouts of Ham he s been out of pocket for a while

seems like Ted was having promblems with his internet last time i heard from him

and there was that Geo hes out too

hope i didnt make em mad r anything , most on here know im full of it and dont pay me any mind :0)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit wat you cooking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rich im sorry i was just picking , it was Rex that started it ,


----------



## bandit571

Too hot to cook, so









I will have to have something for this to wash down….


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is resting up, had to work last night, got home this morning and laid down for a nap. Slept right through the Thunderstorm, too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i wish these SS would hurry up im so broke i cant pay attention ,i do have a mess of red beans and rice and a big ole ham hock ,and corn bread going and the eagle will fly tomorrow , so it all good


----------



## JL7

And remember Eddie…Beer is food…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit next time im in the beer store im going to lookk for some of that it looks good


----------



## JL7

No thunderstorms today!! The Triumph is coming out of the shed finally…....BRB


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like beer when its cold and hot outside and it stays hot here a lot


----------



## JL7

Well it looks like that's settled then Eddie…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

be careful Jeff and have a great ride


----------



## DIYaholic

I've done worn out my eyeballs searching sharpening jigs and grinder station setups. Now with information overload, I need to decide upon a fixture/sharpening station for my new grinder. As most of the jigs are pretty much the same, it's just a matter of using what's on hand & get the measurements right.
Yeah, there's the flaw in MY plan….
Getting the measurements right!!!

To the lair I go….


----------



## bandit571

Cleaning up one of the 25 cent-a-piece saws.

Found an "etch' in the Pheonix Warranted saw. Something about being a "Plymouth Rock" brand by Atkins? Lots of words too…

Francken saw is to be a huge Tenon saw. Need to better fit the handle…









So, IF anyone is doing LARGE tenons…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Had to remove the headstock drive shaft. This was done in order to remove one side of the pulley, clean up a few rough edges and reinstall the shaft key. I found the key just lying in the inside bottom of the headstock!!!









A few more simple tasks and it will be time to reassemle. I hope I don't wind up with any extra pieces!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Well Randy, I'm sure your lathe was fun while it lasted….seems like a lot of parts to put back together…..

Did I gloat yet on* HOW NICE THE WEATHER IS TODAY??* Got some miles on the bike, and a bbq with the friends…..perfect…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is the blog entry on what I done today.

It isn't much. 
I spent the rest of the day sitting with a glass of jack and coke while watching two sons cut grass.

I'm waiting on supper now.
Lisa is cooking pork chops, smothered in gravy, over rice.
And she has eggs on the stove boiling to make some deviled eggs. 
I love it when she's home. 
When she's at work, me and the boys usually cook something like hot dogs or grilled cheese sandwiches over a fire outside. 
We do this because we don't want to heat the house up, or wash dishes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad you had a good ride, Jeff.

Weather was here! Iwas in the lair all day, so I really don't know what it was like out. Earlier reports were that it was 77 degrees & sunny!!!

Switch is re-installed. I even tested it and NO magic smoke was emitted!!! I've been lead to believe that that is a good thing. (Yes, it was plugged into an outlet with power!) Up next is the re-installation of the drive shaft and pulley.

I hope everyone, even you Rex, enjoyed their day!!!

I'm gonna get back to playing with my shaft….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my, I thought this was a family show….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang!

Muggy, muggy here today…. Very pleasant down in the man cave.

Finally made a fence for my DP table….










Wrote it up here


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys thanks for all the kind words.
Posted anther one. 
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/rockin-chair-repair/


----------



## gfadvm

Nice job on the rocker fix! What was that tool that looked like a potato peeler?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it Randy, You broke it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You put way to much thought into it. Just wrap that sucker with a roll and a half of duct tape and it'll be good for another 20 years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jack and coke, pork chops, smothered in gravy, over rice, deviled eggs. William, You have a keeper…..


----------



## superdav721

Duck tape. You been watching to much Red Green.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lathe NOT up and runnig! Ran into what I hope is a minor snafu trying to install the drive shaft and pulley. Besides correcting a key that is stuck in the pulley, I also need to contact JET, regarding the installation procedure.

In the mean time dinner was delivered and a cold one cracked…..


----------



## JL7

Randy….....what have we told you about tearing your tools apart?? Bad Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

No, no, no! Bad previous owner.
Someone pushed in the shaft locking pin, WHILE the lathe was turning! This I believe, broke the key. However, only half the key came out, half is stuck in one side of the pulley. The other side of the pulley had NO key and the set screw dug into the shaft as the pulley rotated around the shaft.
At this point I need to find out from JET how the installation procedure goes, so as to not mess anything else up. Really isn't a big deal, just a matter of time & effort, while being a totally royal PITA!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## superdav721

Boo back!
Where ya been?
We been watchin Randy tear up his tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Whatcha bean upz ta???

Howdy all, you too Sandra!


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Marty, the wedding went well - arbor didn't come crashing down??


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
When will the happy couple be moving in???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Watched your video Dave. Very cool.
Is your left thumb double jointed??


----------



## superdav721

Jeff for you.
Give it a chance.
The kids are jammin to our stuff. 
I kinda like it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like I'm talking to myself. Not sure if that's worse than talking to the cat or not. Wait a minute, I don't have a cat. Off to bed.

Night


----------



## superdav721

Sandra yes I think so. Did it get out of whack?


----------



## JL7

Cool vid Dave…..I would definitely love to see a show at Red Rocks and that looks like quite a show….

Rock and Roll is timeless for sure…..my kids will listen to just about any old rock, and my daughter specifically has some incredible knowledge of old rock. She had a class in high school that focused on old rock…......how cool is that?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Got to the shop at 7:30 am to do something before it got too hot. Got on pretty well, but I overdid it a bit and suffered for it this afternoon.

Still have plans to do another early morning shop visit tomorrow, gotta rest up now so I will make it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what kind of plane is this , a friend found this in a barn and gave it to me it looks like some kind of tung and groove one, it has no marking on it other than 150 stamped on the blade holders but it has a side that piviots,


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex….take it easy there big fella…..good to hear you got in the shop….and your gum guy has dun left the building…

Eddie, looks like rabbiting plane to me…..but better wait for the experts!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Jeff, well it was my own fault, zeal over common sense. I won't overdo it tomorrow.
Sad that Chris has disappeared, anyone know what happened to him, he'll be missed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've tried and failed…..
Called in every favor I could…..
Yet, to no avail…
Monday will NOT be postponed!!!

Rex,
Slow & steady….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i went and asked the experts


----------



## superdav721

Stanley 48 Eddie.
If you want to get rid of It I can help you out.
Some call it a matched plane.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Dave i went and utubed it and thats what it is but not a Stanley it dont have a brand on it but seems to be in good shape just missing one of its blades


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Cooler here today. Shop time available. I'll take it easier today.

Nice "hole" starting to show in the shop, so I'll be working on expanding it.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break!!!

Rex,
Glad you found another "hole", to hang out with!
Cloudy & threatening to rain. We've got 5 days of mowing to get done, in only 4 days. I just hope the "Rain Gods" cooperate!!! Time will tell….

Lunch break over, gotta go…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi guys,

Happy Canada Day, eh!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra,

Happy Canada Day…. Say hi to the McKenzie brothers for me and "take off, eh"

Where's our fearless leader been lately…. did his new Saw Stop eat him alive? Or did Mike feed him to the Clear View (the real one) for entertainment purposes?


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I wasn't ignoring you. Sometimes I post and dont read whats above it till later.
Sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy U.S.A. Annex, err Canada Day!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Went to the doctor this morning. 
The vertebres in my back seem to be the same.
The two in my neck that were of concern a while back have resided. 
They were herniated, but seem to be better for now.
They'll be keeping a close eye on them, but unless I injure them somehow, I'm out of the water with that for now.

When I got back, 
I haven't done one tiny bit of wood work.
I did supervise some work a friend is doing to a 305 in a '62 Chevy though.
I am sorry.
As much as I love wood work, I'd rather be supervising the mechanic work.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad the Doc gave you good news!

Now for a very important question…...
Did he like the pen???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes he did Randy.
But you seen that on the other post since you commented on it.

Lisa went back to work tonight,
And I got the doctor out of the way,
So I'm able to eat a healthy dinner tonight.
I'm about halfway through a bag of Funyuns.
These dang things are addicting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, The new son-in-law only cracked his head on it 3 times, it was great….. eh!

eddie, You suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was gonna plane some white oak tonight, but I think I'll drink another beer instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a serious problem with this Gucci Italian leather. I get within 3 feet of it and I fall asleep.

The dog slid off of it and on to the floor, That was funny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Pour a can of chocolate syrup on the other half of that bag and call it desert…..

I'll just open the freezer door and see what falls out. BTW, I bought an electrical box at the auction Saturday and haven't decided if it's a freezer or fridge. I'm still adjusting the temp dial…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, Gene, Quit being selfish out there and send some of that heat over this way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Have I missed the contest yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Shut up and get back to work…..


----------



## JL7

Where's Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Marty is in the state of confusion!!!


----------



## JL7

Normal or Abnormal?


----------



## DIYaholic

He is normally abnormal!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Have you found Rich yet???


----------



## JL7

He's heading East on I-74 to Indy…


----------



## JL7

Where the good drivers are….


----------



## boxcarmarty

He better go south of Indy if he's lookin' for good drivers. They're nuts to the north…..


----------



## ssnvet

Tinkering with the John Moses's masterpiece on the bench tonight… Clean and shiny, swapped out a lighter hammer spring and fondled. I think it's time to replace the recoil spring too… Which is just another excuse to spend money and tinker more…

El' Toro followed me home the other night and now the sun is rising once again…. Even though it's raining outside :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

It didn't take him long to claim rights to my $100,000 sofa…..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'll have two, one for me and another for the lady at the bar…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty heres a contest *Bandsaw Box With A Twist* look to be a fun contest

http://lumberjocks.com/msojka/blog/36659


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mat ill have a couple too one of those sunrise drinks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one for ya Jeff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra happy Canada Day didnt know it was a holiday there whats the day for


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
ALL Canadian holidays are for celebrating going to the USA for the day and spending money!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Weather report is over & I'm out…..

One more "union break", lock up for the night & I'm outta here!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I just got roped into watching a sentimental chick flick….. With subtitles even!

My wife owes me two Star Trek movies to even up the score for this one.


----------



## JL7

That was groovy Eddie…...


----------



## Gene01

Hi guys and gals,
Spent the last 5 days in Tucson cleaning and doing a few repairs on our son's just acquired home that he and family are due to to move into on 7/20. He's returning to the states from Okinawa. Four more years for his 20. 
Tucson is a nice place but, hotter than Hades. 114 the day before we left. Thank God the boy has a pool! When we got there we found that the A/C had a leak and was devoid of refrigerant. Got that fixed in short order!
Replaced the trim on a man door the previous owner had installed into the garage. He hadn't scribed it to the 'dobe block. He tried to fix it with about 3 tubes of caulk. It was a holy mess. I didn't bring a jig saw. Used my trusty knife and got a decent fit. The door faces west so the jamb was in sad shape. A little bondo in the cracks, some sanding and paint and it looks good as new. 
Got 3 more coats of finish to do on the gun cabinet and install the doors, locks and butt rest and it's done!!
Then on the 10th, it's off to TN on the for wife's family reunion. Okinawa family's meeting us there for a few days. Then they gotta get to Tucson to take delivery of their HHG the AF has been storing for the last 8 years.
My next job is assembling the 2nd Shopsmith and then, a new top for the shop bench/table. That'll be after we get back. 
Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

Sounds like you have been busy Gene with the house prep, hard work when the temperatures get so high.

I'm up and trying to wake up so that I can make an early start on today's shop adventure. Chemo is just around the corner, so maximum effort is called for.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## JL7

Morning all,

Gene - you have been mighty busy…..good for you. And great to hear your son and family are returning to US soil…..very nice.

Sorry to hear about those firefighters in Prescott…..quite a tragedy.

Rex - good to see you in the shop…..charge on!

Two to go…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

I've had in laws visiting for the last several days. That's why I've been absent.

I get along very well with most of my in laws, so it was fun. But now I have to get back to work!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Second episode of The Old Timey Workshop is wrapping up. Should be online tomorrow. We're making marking gauges to go with the marking knife we made last time.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like good news Gene… hope your sons HHGs are still all there and in one piece. I used DOD contracted movers one time and never again… DITY move and pocket the difference :^)

My folks live in Sun City and my bro. is temporarily in Verde Valley… and their sayin' the same as you …. HOT!!!

72 and rain here…. been a very wet spring and summer. Wish I had planted grass.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, 
The loss of those firefighters was indeed a tragedy. Most left young families. So sad.

Matt,
The boy has nearly two houseful of HHG. They stored some when they forced him to live on base in NJ. then they stored some when he was sent to Okinawa and now he has more being shipped from there. Hope it all comes together for him! 
Your parents must be miserable when they have to go outside. Just from the car to a mall or theater is darned near life threatening. We lived down there for 18 years. Glad to be in the mountains!
Verde Valley isn't much better because it's so low. But, there's water close (most of the time) and the mountains are just a hop, skip and a jump. 
What's your bro doing there?


----------



## DS

Marty, you can have all the heat you can carry off from here.

It's down to only 113 degrees outside today.
But, the electric bill is up to $300, so, there's that.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, nap was cut short today…

Was going to go Pee

Mega Charlie Horses in both upper legs had me flopping around on the floor like a dying fish

They called the EMTs, and off to the ER in a squad run. Tubes and wires everywhere.

IVs, and painkillers pumped in. Three hours later, was issued crutches, and wheeled out to the van.

Couple of bandaids on one arm, right where all that Poison Ivy was bubbling up the skin. Told to rest for the next THREE days…

Never did finish my nap….
( Mister Vicadin will take care of that later)

Fun way to spend a day…..NOT!


----------



## DS

Wow, bandit… Some people make the biggest fuss out of going Pee…
It's really easier than all the theatrics. (I do hope you are feeling better)


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Need more fluids?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Mountain Dew does NOT count as a fluid! The caffiene is not all that good for you either!! So, to help you out, I'll let you send your inventory of MD to me!!! ;^)

Hope you get back to abnormal real fast.


----------



## bandit571

Just needed the right kind of ones…

Crutches and the Dungeon Stairway? Not gonna happen today…

Hate three day work weekends…....

Scheduled to work this coming Thursday night, and Friday night. Two years ago, at work on the 3 JUL 11, heart attack. 10 weeks on the "DL"..


----------



## superdav721

Easy Bandit. There are so many more planes that need your attention.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I came in and had to lie down for a couple of hours.
Now I have a splitting headache.
Ate supper and it came right back up.
Now, with the thermostat saying it is 75 degrees in the house, I'm freezing to death.
I think maybe I got too hot today.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang! Both William and Bandit are sickies today. Get better guys!

Bandit, I get horrendous leg cramps when I work outside in the heat and sweat a lot. But believe it or not, Tonic Water fixes them instantly! It tastes nasty to me but well worth it to stop those leg cramps!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I missed a ton of posts! 
Computer was comatose for about a day, got that sorted out.

Bandit - sorry to hear about your day. Behave and lay low, stubborn is not ALWAYS a good trait and vicodin a

William - good to hear that your back is holding steady. It does NOT mean you should be lifting engines etc any time soon.

Dave - I didn't think you were ignoring me. I'm quite used to being tuned out.

Off for another nerve conduction study tomorrow. It's not painful, just odd. They hook up electrodes to various spots on my legs and arms and give me little jolts to measure the nerve activity. Then the neurologist will look at the results, and tell me if there have been any changes.

I'm usually in a horrid mood afterward if I get told again that it's worsened but they still don't know WTF….


----------



## bandit571

Tonic water will taste better…...when one adds some Beefeaters Gin to it, right?

Did mange to finish up a saw today. A 25 cent rust bucket









That short one laying there. Newer, and better handle, steel bolts, and that SMELLY BLO









Had to drill all new holes for the bolts, after modifying the edge of the plate. Polished the saw plate as well









Remember, this IS a 25 centavo saw. Now it is also a huge Tenon Saw. Like workbench tenons, that is….

Two saws down one to go???


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I'm certain a little gin would improve the taste but would probably be a bad plan while I'm working 

I cut up a saw just like that second one to make some card scrapers. I know I'll probably go to Hell for that, but it made nice scrapers!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a funny story about a nerve study Sandra.
They do them from time to time on my legs because there is nerve damage that makes my left left a dead weight basically.
Anyway, they once sent me to this new guy.
He apprantly did not read my file and know about the leg problem I have.
He poked those probes in there, hooked up the electrodes, and sent the shock wave through it as usual.
He got no reading.
So he turned the machine up and did it again.
He done this several times while I lay there watching him.
I did not say a word. 
If he did not read my file, why should I say anything.
Anyway, after turning the machine up several times and getting nothing, he deducted something was wrong with the machine.
So he stuck two probes in his hand, stuck the electrodes to them, and hit the button, I assume to verify that the machine was not working.
I'd never heard a medical personell use language like that so quickly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A peanut butter and jelly sandwich and two gatorades later,
I feel much better than I did earlier.
Back to my movie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, that made my evening. Serves the guy right.
You have to have fun when you can dealing with medical stuff.


----------



## superdav721

OK I cant wait to go on vacation,
I made these and a tripod for a dutch oven.


















We are going to the smokies after the youngest gets hitched.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That was a funny one!
Glad you are feeling better.

Sandwich and a few cold ones….
& this cowboy is tuckered out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool, or is that hot stuff, Dave!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm suffering from a wee bit of insomnia tonight, and went browsing the forum topics.
While I'm used to being one of the 'guys', I have to say that DKV is a complete pig and should not be on LJ.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all
My woodworking club got a call last week from a former member. He is moving to the beach and unable to move about 6,000 BF of wood so asked us to come get it donating to the club. So a bunch of us went and got it….most of which we pitched into a dumpster as it was somewhere between lumber and mulch. Not even suitable for burning. I did manage to get two 8' long 6"x8" black locust beams.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Yeah, I saw his latest "question", not very impressive…..

Rob,
Glad you were able to at least get something outta the deal.

That last little bit of "hunt & peck" (typing), took my last bit of energy!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, My sentiments exactly! Unfortunately, we don't get a vote. Maybe we can flag all his posts as offensive?


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit & William
Hope you dehydrated sickies feel better soon.

Sandra
Hope your nerve study isn't too unnerving.

Gene,
You asked "What's your bro doing there?" He just got holes drilled in his head, electrodes installed and a control unit implanted in his upper chest. He has Parkinson's and they have some of the best care that can be found in and around Sun City / Phoenix. So far the operation has been a big success.

Finished cleaning up after Saturdays trip to the Rod & Gun and watched a Civil War documentary with my wife as partial payback for last nights chick flick.

One more day in the salt mines and it's a 5 day weekend for this LJ.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, I thought of flagging it, but decided just to not engage.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Finally* the shop refurb is nearing the end. Still quite a bit to do, but here's how far I have got until today:


----------



## DS

Wow Rex! That's a mighty big improvement there!
Getting organized is great. Why is it I never want to do it though…

And hey! Look! There's a concrete floor down there! ;-)


----------



## DS

Random thought…

Confusious says: "Never tease an armed midget with a high five."


----------



## DS

Have you ever wondered what a Stumpynubs fortune cookie might say?

"Go to bed with itchy bum, wake with stinky finger"

That's about what I imagined.
It feels like the middle of the night…. hey wait a minute…Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Holy cow Rex! What a big improvement. You mean you may be forced to make something other than shelves???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well as you see, I have made a great effort to bring the shop back into some working environment that I can work in. Not quite finished yet as I still have some surfaces to clear, and I'm in the process of loading and sorting items for the shelves and such. Also I need to make just one more small shelf unit as a "catch all" for items that are hard to categorize.
The important thing with the shop refurb has been that just about all tools, benches and tables are all on wheels, making it a very mobile and instant reconfigurable shop as the work and projects demand. It has been an absolutely over whelming task for me, and has taken a long time, mainly because of my health issues, which has really been the highest level of frustration I have known.. At least now, the light at the end of the tunnel shines through, and I see myself able to work on projects very soon now.
I am particularly pleased that my old faithful drafting table made it to the shop where I can use it again, just like old times. Here it is;










Here are the last two Bench/Shelf units that took a time to complete. They are now being loaded and sorted for action. Not a fuve minute task either.



















Just want to thank everyone who has put up with my very long haul shop refurb that has dragged on for such a long time, your encouragement has been a vital to keep me focused and on (slow) track. Thanks so much.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Shop's looking in tip-shop-shape ol' Rex-a-roni!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mornin Stumpy, thanks.
Been a long haul getting there, still not completely done, sorting and putting up, still finding "stuff" too.
The best thing is now when I am good enough to go to the shop, I can do something more constructive than a "make ready" operation. I will enjoy that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sometimes "making ready" is the best part of woodworking. I reorganize my shop all the time. Of course I also alphabetize my underwear drawer, so I may have a deeper problem.


----------



## ssnvet

Rex, 
Great progress! You certainly have an impressive collection of hardware. I'm especially curious about your CNC, as I run them at work and want to set one up at home.

Sandra,
I have one and only one person blocked at LJ's and that's DKV. He's gone off on multiple racist and bigoted rants (mostly against whites, Christians and Jews). He appears to play revolving door with his Avatar in order to soften his image. The man is pure toxic sludge and would have been kicked off any other web forum I've participated on.

Took four tries to get my PC to boot this a.m., several basic Windows tasks won't work and the hard drive makes random ticking noises :^( We sub out our network tasks, and the contractor has ordered a replacement hard drive twice, and both times they received bad drives.


----------



## DamnYankee

Shop is looking good Rex!
For a guy thatch hasn't done much woodworking (due to health I know) you sure have ALL the gear!


----------



## superdav721

Rex is on a role.
Yall look out downhill there is no stopping him.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt,
The Shark pro CNC was a retirement gift. The software used VCarve Pro from Vectric. Only played with it some time ago. I believe it came from Rockler and it uses a Bosch Colt router as the head. Works well and the code is sent to the machine with a code interface program supplied by Shark.

Yankee, "all the gear" is actually overwhelming. Lots of gifts, retirement, birthday, Christmas, throw-outs by others, dumpster dives etc., some of which I never opened, most of which I have never been able to use. So don't let the "gear" list fool you, I'm just a learner with a lot of toys to find out about. So I'm going to have to do a lot of try-outs and see what I can actually make.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, I can't tell you how good I feel now that I see the refurb end in sight, it has been a long drag.
It will now be a huge learning process to see what I can do with these toys. I have so many projects in mind, way more than I could make in a normal lifetime.

Anyone who wants to come and play and show me is very welcome.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Guys,
What you don't see is the huge hardware supplies I have. For years and years I have purchased bulk hardware (fasteners etc.) and saved those that were left over. Parts of the shop resembles a works hardware store, cases of screws,bolts, machine screws, casters, fittings - you name it, I can rival Ace Hardware.


----------



## Gene01

Wow Rex!
Really nice shop you got there. I especially like your sanding station. Your tiered shelves are a great idea, too. 
One can never have enough hardware. Even so, there will still be the time when you'll need something you don't have. Or, in my case, can't find….until you get home from the hardware store. You know, the easiest way to find something is to buy a replacement.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ain't that the truth Gene. I have replaced a lot of things I already had, but could not find them.

I had to make the shop suitable for an old fart to exist in. If I can make a video later, it will show in detail the mobile stations and things that make WW for me a lot easier.


----------



## Gene01

Dehydration


----------



## Gene01

Speaking of hot weather, I grew up on a farm in IL . We had a patch of pop corn that we harvested in August. Had a couple mules pulling a wagon that we loaded the ears on to. It got soooo hot that the pop corn began to pop. The mules thought it was snow and froze to death.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Vipond 33 had the perfect comment on yer 'friends' thread.

Roger, That's a very impressive improvement over the before pics. I know that has been a lot of work but it will be worth it. Hope you are getting our cool weather (has not hit 90 this week!)


----------



## steliart




----------



## steliart




----------



## bandit571

A few pills and a bunch of bananas later. Legs are still sore ,and tight. Poison Ivy all over the left arm. Got THAT "covered". Finished refurbbing a HUGE tenon saw yesterday
















Still need to sharpen the snggle teeth on it.

Even got a rusty plane refurbbed









The "Before & After shots"









And Rex: when you find the time, The Dungeon Shop could use a little rework…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, well, MAILCALL! Another heavy iten inside a mailing bag has shown up! back later with the photos


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice projects there. *steliart*!


----------



## bandit571

A Mohawk-Shelburne #4 rust bucket! Refurb Shop is now open, again….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Holiday!!! It is now (for me anyway) officially Cinco De Mayo!!!!! Opps that ain't it….
Happy 4th of July!!!! Yeah, that's better! Grab a cold one or twelve and don't blow off any fingers (or worse)!!!

Rex,
The shop is looking *F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!*

I'm glad you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and I'm sooooo happy it's not an oncoming train heading straight for you!!!

Question, is that lathe a JWL-1442VSK???? Looks mighty similar to mine! Either way, looks like we both get to learn how to use it, at the same time!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

No way that's a JWL-1442VSK! I can tell by the angle of the thingamajig that it's a JWL-1442VSH, maybe even a JWL-1442VSI, but no way is it a JWL-1442VSK!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Are you already celebrating Cinco De Mayo also???

Steliart,
Welcome to the insanity.
Don't be afraid of Stumpy. He won't bite…..
Unless you ask him to!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JET 708358K JWL-1442VSK 14-by-42-Inch VS PRO Wood Lathe with Legs


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JET 708100 JWTS-10 10-Inch WorkShop Table Saw


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DELTA 17-950L 16.5-Inch TwinLaser Crosshair Drill Press










DELTA 14-651 Professional 1/2HP Bench Mortising Machine


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I don't want to brag, but I will…..
I only paid $375.00 for mine!
Is that one of your dumpster dive finds???

I just got off the phone with JET Tech Support. They were able to fill me in on the proper procedure for reassembling my spindle and pulley!!! Now I need to find/get a pair of long reach, internal snap ring pliers!!! Rex, you happen to have that in your tool collection??? Maybe Marty's "Tool Museum" will provide a loan of said pliers!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

G0604X 6" Parallelogram Jointer










G0513X2 17" Bandsaw 2HP w/Cast Iron Trunnion


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is my bench top mortiser:


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Marty broke the interweb posting portal, AGAIN!!!

Yup, he did!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Now that you are almost there….
What will be your first/next project???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I do happen to have snap ring pliers, but none of them have a long enough reach to get to Vermont. Sorry.


----------



## revwarguy

The Shark pro CNC was a retirement gift

Hey Rex, I am very familiar with Vectric's stuff, as I use it all the time and attend their user group meetings. I use Aspire, which is really the same thing as V Carve Pro, except it includes doing 3d modeling. If I can be of any help or advice about using it or your machine, just let send me a PM. They are a ball - dig in!

PS If you need an image converted to a proper vector drawing, let me know.!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks revwarguy, I'm using VCarve 7, nice proggie, but a little lax on the drafting side for layout.
May take you up on your offer when I get around to using it.

Randy, I guess my first work will be to remake that flower cart that got destroyed in a storm, then use all those planter side pieces I cut to make some planters with. Then Sandra wants a porch swing (a noose sounds great) and lots of other things.
I really want to try my hand at boxes.


----------



## revwarguy

I grew up on a farm in IL

Me too, Gene. Ever take a job to detassel corn? Kind of a right of passage where I was. Nothing else ever came close to "hot" or "dehydrating." Well, maybe the steel mill job. That was hot, but at least there was water.


----------



## revwarguy

wants a porch swing (a noose sounds great)

There's a certain elegance to that kind of simplicity, isn't there?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm WATCHING "Rough Cut" with Tommy Mac….
I say that because I'm watching it, but there isn't any SOUND!!!


----------



## superdav721

Rex I am happy for you.
Gene that was funny!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Holiday is here, Let the drunk and disorderly begin…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those are some nice tools, Rex!


----------



## boxcarmarty

But first, I'm off to the WoodShack to damage some oak…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great photos Rex. It must feel great to see such an improvement.

Went for my nerve conduction test. Twitched and flopped appropriately. No change since last time which is good news. Showed the neuro the photos of my face and he wants me to see the rheumatologist about lupus which has been on and off the table throughout.

More importantly, I''ve started looking at the lumber and scraps I have trying to decide what my next project will be.
Candidates are
-scraper handle
-tea box
-router table with storage
-cutting board
-folding adirondack
-growler totes

My 8 year old wants me to make his sister a new bed so that he can have her bunk beds.

We shall see.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
If you are making beds…
Mine needs to be made up!!!


----------



## Gene01

revwarguy,
Detassled one summer for DeKalb. 1958, it was. West of Effingham. 
Sandra,
Go for the tea box.


----------



## bandit571

Drugs are working
Bananas being consumed

At work, there is alway a 1 lt. bottle of water sitting on my toolbox.

Knew something was going to happen when i laid down the other morning. Left thigh was a-buzzing. Almost like I was getting "Zapped".

Spent most of today either sitting here on the computer, or cleaning another hand plane that came today.









Mohawk-Shelburne #4, by Millers Falls. I think it cleaned up nicely….


----------



## DIYaholic

Why, oh why does this happen to me!!!
My NY Mets are so rarely on tv….
Tonight is one of those times….
RAIN DELAY in progress….
Looks like I'll need to drink a few cold ones as I await the first pitch!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That Mohawk-Shelburne #4, by Millers Falls still looks a tad dirty….
Send it to me & I'll take care of it properly!!! ;^)


----------



## revwarguy

Detassled one summer for DeKalb. 1958, it was. West of Effingham.

Gene, although that is only slightly before my time, I have it on pretty good authority that there was *nothing* west of Effingham in 1958 until you got to Vandalia. I am also sure that doing it once was quite enough. :^)


----------



## bandit571

Still debating on whether or not to strip them beat up handles. For one thing, I HATE painted wood items. I have it's almost exact twin in the shop, A Dunlap #4D BB. One iron is a Dunlap, the other is a Mohawk-Shelburne. Otherwise, they are the same plane.


----------



## revwarguy

My NY Mets are so rarely on tv….

You know, Randy there is a perfectly good reason for this.

Like being a Cubs fan, it is meant to build character.

+1 on the tea box, Sandra. I know I need to balance doing things for the shop (workbench) and doing things for the house or others.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never get to post the milestone comments. But THIS time I'm going to get it…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*FORTY THOUSAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rev,
I'm enough OF a character already, I don't need any more!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That really is probably the most important thing you've done all day/week/month/year/decade/century!!!
What will your next major accomplishment be???

EDIT:
Oh yeah, *CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I feel like I hit the lottery! I have so many people to thank… my manager… my agent… the guy who brings me Starbucks… oops, the music's starting, time to get off the red carpet…


----------



## DIYaholic

My waiting is almost over…
FIRST PITCH in 2 minutes….
Oh, I better grab a cold one!!!


----------



## bandit571

Guess I had better get busy, just to hit 4000 posts, Right???


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I have to add 40 more???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got tired of blowing oak out of my nose and built a dust hood for my Delta planer tonight. Tested it with a couple of boards. Seems to work good…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will you only use the dust hood for oak???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Have a happy 4th Bandit. BTW, that's not liquor, it's a date.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Are you NOT wishing everyone else a happy 4th???
That's ok, I'll enjoy a 5th!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you know somebody had the gall to ask me if they celebrated the 4th of July in England?
I replied, of course they do, but they call it thanksgiving…................ gotcha.

You can also have a fifth on the fourth or a fourth on the fifth, whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## ssnvet

I think we have the same planer Marty. Does yours sipe as bad as mine does?

I scrounged around on-line and found the factory DC hook up. It was a little pricey, but does work very well.

My doc just put me on an anti -biotic and reading the instructions, I see that it says NO alcohol. :^(!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
In my efforts to help you follow doctor's orders….
I'll allow you to send all your alcohol to me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Handles of three planes have been stripped of their old, ratty looking finish. Awaiting the drying of some very smelly BLO to dry.

Randy MIGHT even be able to sneak into the Dungeon Shop, one smell hding another???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,

Happy 4th of July everyone.

Our plans for the traditional family gathering have been moved to Sunday 7th so that every member of our family would be able to attend. The only visitor I expect today will be my daughter in the afternoon, her daughter returns from summer camp on Saturday and her son has to work all day. My trucker son can't get "home" until late Friday, my eldest son's first born also has to work all day, as does Sandra's daughter's eldest son having to work all day too. So we have a delayed celebration day.

My july 4th gift looks like it will possibly be a trip to the shop this morning, which ain't that bad at all. Any additional clearing, sorting and putting up is not to be sneezed at, I'll take it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Uncle Rex, I'm not gonna be able to make it there Sunday…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Congrats Stumpy!!

Happy 4th to all my Southern neighbours. 
Tonight is our second annual homework burning bonfire. It was delayed this year, but tonight's the night. Our kids and several of the neighbourhood kids get to burn their homework in the fire after they answer some questions from the adults. We had a blast last year, and the kids have been pestering about it since school let out.

Pulled some pieces of wood off the rack last night. Still percolating.

Gene - tea box is the front runner at the moment. I have a nice piece of mahogany that was given to me that would be perfect.

Off to my paying job this morning, have a great day everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, It's the 22-540 and yes it does tend to snipe a lot if I don't keep the in-feed and the out-feed elevated slightly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Sorry to hear about ya having to work today. I however, will enjoy a 4 day weekend…..


----------



## Gene01

Happy Independence Day to all patriots, no matter your country of birth or present residence.


----------



## Gene01

Good choice Sandra. Soon you will be joining Andy, me and a bunch of others in the box addicts' 12 step program.
Nice addition, Marty. My new Delta came with the factory DC hook up. All planing was done outside, before. 
I gave up on adjusting the tables. Just went to HD and bought a laminate covered shelf that I slide in over the beds. Works well. A plain plywood sled, covered with sandpaper is used for planing thin stuff. The shelf material is stationary. The sand paper sled moves. Both seem to eliminate snipe.
revwarguy, You are correct. Except when the Schutzenfest was happening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I think I follow ya on the plane bed but give us some pics. I may need to give it a shot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been sitting here with SketchUp and a scratch pad tossing around ideas on a bedroom suite. Done nothing but waist time and paper…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's a nice dust hood, *Marty*. Good call going for rivets instead of duct tape!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Stumpy, I like to save my duct tape for other things, like tying up the wife…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Halloween everyone!!!
I offer this greeting, as I see Marty and Bandit are wearing their costumes!!!

Motivation levels are low….
Have been extremely low lately….

Awaiting the inspiration to procrastinate….
Why do today, what can be put off 'til tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Our camera is on the fritz, so no pics. Sorry.
The shelving material is 3/4"X12"X8' from the store. It's laminated on both sides. I simply cut into 2 ea 4' pieces and added a 1/2"X1/2" strip across one end to catch the bed and keep the shelf from sliding. The strip is about 2" in from the end. That gives me a bit more shelf on the out feed side. Thought about adding another strip in front, to capture both tables but, it wasn't necessary.
The sandpaper sled is simply a piece of 1/2" BB cut slightly longer than the beds and 11 1/2" wide. laid down some cloth backed 60 grit with Super 77. Added 3/4X3/4 oak stiffeners on each side and waxed the bottom. I've planed to 3/32 with no problems.


----------



## ssnvet

I did the same thing as you Gene. It eliminated the snipe from the trailing edge, but I still get it on the leading edge


----------



## bandit571

I had one of those lunch-box planers out at the Pole Barn Shop. Best way to be rid of snipe was to have a piece of scrap about the same thickness handy. I placed it as the end of the "good" board was nearing the feed roller. Scrap piece kept that roller from dropping down. That got rid of any snipe on that end.

As for snipe on the start end, same thing. Just start a piece of scrap ahead of the "good" piece.


----------



## ssnvet

Live from Pushaw Pond


----------



## bandit571

Well…. I do have to go to work tonight, and tomorrow night as well. THEN a three day weekend!

Some sort of Ivy is all over this left arm. Making it nice and swollen. Hard to even bend the arm. Should be FUN at work tonight.

I do not think it is Poison Ivy, MIGHT be a sumac??? BIG welts and LOTS of small blisters. From just above the elbow, all the wat to the wrist. Ivyrest is helping with the itching….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
That stuff, whether ivy, oak or sumac is NASTY. You have my sympathy. I never found anything to combat the itch.
Thankfully, after a seriously life threatening bout with poison ivy and a series of shots, I'm no longer allergic to the stuff. Tip: Don't burn logs with PI on them and stand in and breathe the smoke.

Matt, 
Good lookin' pup. Appears to be enjoying his/herself. 
I've used Bandit's method to stop the snipe, too. Now, I just slightly elevate the piece as it's grabbed by the in feed rollers. Even with the shelf in place, I still do that out of habit. No problems with snipe on the trailing end.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good looking dog Matt shes staying cool


----------



## Momcanfixit

I ran into some poison oak several years ago. Nasty stuff, Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Stuff ID: Sumac is in the front hedges of the house. Also have a spot on the right hand. Nice, and I still have to go to work tonight, and make all them water bottles.

Don't have a choice, HAVE to go to work tonight and tomorrow night. Right now, feels like a bad sun burn. Will have to wrap it up at work….


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago, made the mistake of "weed-whacking" along a fence row ( that wasn' t the mistake) and needed to go "pee". Forgot to wash the hands….first. Turned out Poison oak was in the fence row….


----------



## superdav721

Well I have learned a lesson today. You know what happens when your wife's car sits on the other side of a lit forge. Strange little particles stick in the paint and rust with the morning dew. I have been buffing all day with rubbing compound.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have a couple of cars here that could use a buffin'... I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been planing the biggest part of the day. Well, except for when I figured out there was no bread for sandwiches, then I had to make a store run. I bought whiskey and lemonade and don't really see a need for them sammiches now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happenin' eddie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the pic Matt. I'll have to give it a try…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been sitting here watching Marty talk to himself for 2 hours. I was going to type something, but I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey Marty, Looks like yer 4th is about as exciting as ours. Just sedated the big dog as he hates fireworks. The little one is so deaf she doesn't notice!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I decided that if anyone wanted something special today that they had better think a bologna sandwitch was special.
Well, they went and bought the stuff and things didn't go as I'd planned.
Now, two ranch burger, two hot links, about two too many margaritas, a few hours nap, and I think I am now ready for bed.
Anybody pulls out fireworks around here and I'm going to pull out my twelve gauge and show em what noise really is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Clamp racks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hand saw and chisel, I must be out of my mind…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll trump that with stuffed clams and whiskey sour…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Momcanfixit

Too hot here today, too much sun. Spent the entire afternoon in my neighbour's pool. Other than Randy's chef neighbours, I have the BEST neighbours ever.

G'night all


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to procratinate away the day in the comfort of A/C….
Work awaits me in the morning….
I hope all enjoyed their Independence Day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had to spend last nite in the vets office they have a animal emergency room here that open from 7 pm to 7 am around 11 my dog came in with the side of his face bloody and one of his eyes hanging out think someone hit him or a biger dog got him, as its not any traffic on the road i live but he was out of the yard so i dont really know ,so we ran him to the vet and she had to remove his eye ,i hope it was just a dog accident ,but it would not do for me to catch someone beating a animal that way ,i think i could break a person of that and would enjoy doing it, i would have no problem beating that type person to a bloody pulp , sorry for the rage but it just angers me , the vet was a great one she tried to save his eye and had good bed side manners she would send a aide out to keep me posted during the operation ,said she could see i was concerened told her hes with me 24 /7 and he aint got a mean bone in him hes just a good dog , hes doing good and i think he will adjust ,he even did a little squirrel hunting to day so i know hes feeling better, the small one is a chawinney thats his side kick


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's some impressive hand tool work, *Marty*!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Bandit, I hope you are on the mend and feeling better, nasty stuff there, take care.

Eddie, really sorry to hear about the dog, hope he'll make a good recovery.

Well, it's chemo day, 2 appointments at the main hospital some 75 miles away. It will be the usual all day job, so I'll be back late afternoon.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Have a good one, *Rex*- at least as good as you can while taking chemo!


----------



## Gene01

Eddie,
Really sorry to read about your dog. Truly hope it was another dog. I'd hate to think a human that would do that lives so close.

Rex,
Hope your chemo day is one of the easier ones.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene,Rex i think it may have been a dog fight,not sure


----------



## Gene01

Got the last coat of finish on the never ending gun cabinet project. Still have to rub it down and wax it, lay in some green felt, have the lexan cut and installed, hang the doors and install the locks and, attach the drawer fronts. Then, set it aside until it can be delivered.

This weekend, hope to get it all rubbed down and waxed and, lay in the felt. Monday, get the lexan cut and maybe install the doors. Also, hope to get the shop cleaned again and at least start on assembling the 2nd Shopsmith, which will entail some major reorganization.

Early Wednesday, we head for TN for wife's family reunion and MEET OUR SON AND FAMILY!!! Their first time on homeland soil for 4 years. We are excited!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I am so sorry to here about the dog.
You have done the right thing. I hope it works out for the little guy.


----------



## bandit571

From the "pics or it didn't happen file"









The Hedge. Look close, and you might get a hint about Sumac leaves









I am not sure WHAT is on the tree out front









Tree has a nice big Burl on it, but I'm not about to get near it..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lee Valley keeps sending me emails about their "free shipping" sale.

"Ends today!" "Only hours left!" "Don't miss out!"

Of course they have these "once in a lifetime" sales every other week! Rockler and Woodcraft are the same way, don't they think we are catching on?


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Sorry to hear about Zek. Hope he's doin' well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Can I get an advance on my paycheck? I'd like to place an order from Lee Valley…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, We're gonna need more proof. Can you go pick some???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You've never met your son???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Break a leg…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Shut up…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

On my way to my uncle's camp for the weekend. Decided to bring them a gift, so made this over the past two days:

!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
He was a twin. They were born in Roswell NM. Wife went in to labor while we were visiting a *cactus circle*....no *crops* in that part of NM…. One of the boys was whisked away by aliens at birth. We never knew which one was taken. So, the one that remained may have his brother's name. We'll probably never get that figured out. 
Any how, I think we met him once. But was it the other one? It's going to be a confusing reunion.


----------



## bandit571

Martrinio: I COULD send you the ER bill. They do use the same type of money over in Indy-ville, right?

Blisters are now drying out. Shot is working, but will they let me run the lines at work tonight???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, It sounds like you had better flip a coin to see which one you're gonna visit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'll be sending you a few sheets…..


----------



## bandit571

And they will be well used, I am sure…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Well shop plans/activities on hold for a while.
I have a wooden ramp that leads into my shop and with all the rain I slipped on it and caught my left hand on the point of an exposed screw…4 stitches.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, So sorry about your friend losing his eye. That is really common in Bostons. My youngest daughter has a one eyed Boston that does fine. Biggest worry now is that he doesn't have a "spare". All terriers will fight a chainsaw so yer gonna have to try to keep him out of fights.

Bandit, That is poison ivy! Triamcinalone topical (prescription) is the best relief I have found. Round Up will kill that but Pasture Guard Herbicide works best for me. It will kill just about everything but grass. Be aware that the dead plant will cause the same reaction as the live one. As will the smoke from burning it.

Sandra, VERY nice. You are now elgible for your second Merit Badge. I think Patron is in charge of awarding those.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Pass along my best wishes to your best friend! Hope recovery goes well & quick!!!

Rex,
Please give the nurses hell!!!
Oh yeah, Hope chemo day went as good as it could!!!

Sandra,
Nice broad, err board!!!

Bandit,
You supplied pictures of the offender…..
Pictures of the victim would be real proof!!!

Rob,
Stop SCREWING around!!!
Hope you heal quickly!
Are you up to date on tequila, err tetanus shots???

Stumpy,
My order from Lee Valley (courtesy of FREE SHIPPING) arrived this afternoon!!!
(80grit & 120grit grinding wheels, diamond dresser and Oneway Wheel Balancer)

I hope everyone had a great day and an even better tomorrow is had!!!
I'm off to see "The Chef"...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit be careful i too have to go to the emergency room over that stuff , it bad , strange i use too roll in it and never bother me but around 35 r so the amune system must of stoped and now if i walk by it i have to wath out for the reaction


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was warm enough today to break a sweat. Decided to work on the large barge wiring instead of in the shop…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks yall Zek is doing well he even went squirell and rabbit hunting to day and now is lay in the shop floor in saw dust


----------



## boxcarmarty

No posts for 4 hours, then it gets jammed up…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty getting the pontoon ready ,i think you can put in up there and float down here on the Mississippi stop off at Vicksburg Miss


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought about that a few years ago eddie, but the White River isn't deep enough to get from here to the Ohio River…..


----------



## bandit571

Randish, Matrinio: Remember, You asked for these..









The" Good" spot is barely a spot on the right hand, this one is on the left forearm, and is the "Bad", and now for the "Ugly" after most of the blisters had gone away









There was blisters from ring finger to the elbow…


----------



## JL7

Hey folks….kind of a weird weekend here….

Eddie - glad Zek is doing well……that is pretty heavy stuff….and your best bud….

Sandra, Bandit, Rex, Rob…….going thru some stuff, hope all is well…..and Dave, you are the quiet one, with lots going on…….be good.

Rex, your workshop improvements are off the charts! Hope you have a quick recovery this weekend……

My sisters had some issues lately and been in and out of hospital for the last 2 weeks. We did manage to celebrate the 4th at her house yesterday with most of the family……worked out well, even though all the planning was last minute…..

The visitors are gone now…..I ran to the grocery score store 4 times in the last 2 days…….that's not my speed…..but we did eat good…..

Randy, Marty and everyone else with a more normal brain, happy Friday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That does look a might bit uncomfortable. Glad it is starting to subside!

Eddie,
Are ya gonna eat the squirrel Zek catches???

Marty,
You don't need electric on the "Rust Bucket Barge".....
Just invite Dave along and the big galoot will row!!!

Jeff,
Glad the family was able to celebrate together. Wish there was more I could say or do!

Rex,
Your doctor appointment is over….
Get off the nurse!!!

I need to peruse my new Lee Valley catalog….
To drool over the tools I can't afford!!!


----------



## JL7

:>)

Yippe yah yaa….


----------



## JL7

Randy - new look ? Think about it….


----------



## JL7

Tom Waits….


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently that was my swan song….

Sleep well all….
A great new day awaits you!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I can't believe you accused me of having a normal brain, and I thought we were friends…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Corrosion Randy, not rust…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My bad Marty,
Let me rephrase that…..

You don't need electric on the "Corrosion Commode Cruiser"…..
Just invite Dave along and the big galoot will row!!!


----------



## superdav721

Morning all. Today I go to my daughters funeral mmmmm I mean wedding. then we load the car tonight and run away to the mountains.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

There goes the mountains.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Chemo day went ok yesterday, got home after 6 pm and was tired.
Now awaiting side effects to kick in, just hope they won't be as bad as last time.
Stats: All organ/body readings within limits. PSA down 4 points, weight down 3 lbs.

Hope to get a little shop time in today IF I don't get hit with bad time.
Family gathering tomorrow as some were working on 4th. I'll probably be there as an extra veggie.

Hope everyone has a great day and tomorrow too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you make the family gathering as your usual self ….
A (fully dressed) "Hot Dog"!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love Tom Waits.

*Rex*- Your organ weight is down 3 lbs? Did they take them out and weigh them in a bucket?


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers
Hope everyone is feeling well, getting better….whichever fits

Dave - which mountains?

My unit is headed out to the wildfires … It was a year ago this past week we lost one of our planes along with four crew members


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I remember you telling us of that trajedy! Please stay safe out there!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, We can send Randy into the fire first and see if it's safe…..


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of the saws cleaned up this morning ( since I was feeling energetic)









I paid a single dollar bill to get this four saws. Another look?









The fancy-schmanzy set..









and the odd couple? (about like Marty & Randy??)


----------



## bandit571

And, to think they looked like this?









The saws, that is, not the M&R team…. ( would that be like Mutt & Jeff?)

legs #3 and #4 have been tapered, awaiting joinery.


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn nice save there, Bandit!

I prefer the "upgraded" versions with electric power cords….
But, to each his (or her, Sandra's) own!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'm sure Jeff doesn't deserve (or appreciate) being classified in the same dysfunctional category as Mutt, err Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's about freakin' time!!!

The lathe is now back together and functioning….
Now if I can teach the operator how to use it….
That would be another miracle!!!

I must now clean up/reorganize the shop, so as to be able to set up a sharpening station.
That will be another miracle, in and of itself….


----------



## DIYaholic

Got a little cleaned up and reorganized. Enough room at least to unpackage my new *Craftsman 8" Variable Speed Grinder*. Not much more than reading the manual is scheduled for this evening….

My NY METS are on television…..
Cold ones flowing….
Manual may get read….

Tomorrow I'll assemble the grinder, not really alot of assembly. I have to install the Oneway wheel balancers and the 80 & 120 grit "sharpening" wheels. Then I need to clear a path to my WW tools/machines and make the "turning tools sharpening station" and the jigs for said station.

Oh, gotta go….
My Mets are at the plate…...


----------



## bandit571

While Randy was just playing around with a parts lathe, some of us got SOMETING done today









Wife wanted it done BY SUPPERTIME. Just made the deadline, too. Of course, there will be a blog a-coming up. It was a four Mountain Dew day of a project… Looking under the hood?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Randy*- Mark August 23-25th on your calender. Your Mets play my Tigers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Glad to hear you got that puzzle put together…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Are we placing bets, How much is Vegas giving???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It was apart, but it is together now!!!
Reassembling the lathe IS an accomplishment…
especially for me!!!

*StumpyNubby,*
The Saturday game is already on my schedule….
It is another game, one of the few, that is televised up here in The Green Mountain State!!!

Oh, gotta go….
My METS are threatening to score….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, where ya at??? I'll just entertain my self…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I haven't done anything wood related this past week. 
I've been supervising a buddy with some mechanical repairs on his truck.
I enjoy when I can supervise jobs like that.
It allows me to participate in something I still dearly love, mechanic work, without hurting myself. And it allows the friend to save money over paying someone else to do it as long as said friend is willing to learn and get their hands dirty.
Today I went fishing. I was wanting spoonbill. Instead I caught two gar and two carp. I eat neither.
However, I did lay out patterns this morning for a project I'm thinking about starting.
I haven't built a rocking toy in some time. 
I'm thinking about building another rocking motorcycle.
I've built those multiple times, but each one is better and unique to all those built before it.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Evening folks…....

I was just sitting around reading my bench grinder manual Marty. Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Probably, but I'm too excited to sleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

And no auction gloat today?? Has the museum been hit by the recession?


----------



## JL7

Stumpy…...if you like the Tom Waits…..you might like this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nancy's still hot at age 59…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I did read the *Craftsman 8" Variable Speed Grinder* manual, but NOT cover to cover….
As half of the manual was in a language that I do not read!!!

Damn globalization is a waste of paper!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions today. I guess everybody was out of town for the weekend…..


----------



## JL7

I was just kidding Randy…...real men don't read manuals…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is she still hot, or…
Have your standards (and eye sight) diminished???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I know you look at (read) all manuals, or is that Manuels???


----------



## JL7

*I CAN'T HEAR YA RANDY - MARTY'S GOT THE MUSIC CRANKED!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm quite sure she is still hot…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Not only is Marty's eyesight going….
So is his hearing!!!


----------



## JL7

Still hot. But I'm old too….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bet Stumpy has a pair of pants like Joe's wearing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too old???


----------



## JL7

I just said old…..


----------



## JL7

Good call on the Joe Walsh….....and his tiger maple strat…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, *Lifes Been Good* is one of my all time favorites!!!

How did Marty pick out a good one….
I mean song, not a nose treasure!!!


----------



## JL7

I guess even Marty gets lucky once in awhile Randy…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I was distracted from the game, by all the loud music.

That's it, I'm blaming Marty….
For the METS losing!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I could have told you the outcome before it started…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Lars and the gang.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another peak at Ann and Nancy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ann has put on weight but you have to admit, Nancy still looks good…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I know the score of EVERY game before it starts….

*0 - 0 !!!*


----------



## JL7

You gotta crank up the "way back machine" Marty….


----------



## JL7

Randy - be sure to let me know if My Twins beat your Mets someday…...just in case I miss it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, This will make you feel younger…..


----------



## JL7

Yea….Tawny made we question my career path more than once…..the rubber business doesn't seem to attract this caliber of help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff threw some way back Nancy at me and I lost track…..


----------



## JL7

Her biggest starring role this century though was Rehab with Dr. Drew…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's hard to attract women when you're standing in $#!+.....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You are in the wrong "rubber" business!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about Amy???


----------



## JL7

Years ago, I was the purchasing guy at work. (True story) We make rollers for things like laser printers and stuff. So the rubber is molded onto a shaft and they the shaft is chucked into a CNC grinder (basically a lathe with a grinding wheel on it) and we used KY Jelly on the end of the shaft to keep the friction down.

Anyways…..we bought KY Jelly in bulk. I'll never forget the first (and only) time I called the KY supplier and the young lady just started giggling when she heard the rubber company needed 50# of KY…...

From that day on, it was ordered online…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I don't care who you are….
That's funny stuff!!!

Marty,
Got more Amy….
I've seen Rod Stewart live….
Need to see MORE of Amy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

And there is something about Suzi in leather that makes me say WOW!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - where did Amy Belle come from?? Wow!


----------



## bandit571

Watched a bunch of Fogarty concert Vids last night. Even watched his brand new music vid he has out. "Mystic Highway". Has a new CD out, LOTS of cool people helping him out.

Tonight…..welll, for some reason, I am just a bit tuckered out…..


----------



## JL7

Suzi was Joan's idol….


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, a woman in leather is quite stimulating.
However, I prefer my women….
Out of their leathers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Leather Tuscadero was awesome, as was her little sister Pinky!!!

I've seen Joan Jett a few times….
I think!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's not forget Debbie Gibson…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or Brenda K Starr…..


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: Debbie is going by Deborah these days….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm worried about you….
Either you are trying to relive your youth….
Or you are a potential pedophile!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff.
I have my own rubber company story.
Years ago I worked for U.S. Rubber Reclaiming.
We recycled rubber inner tubes and rerefined them into usable rubber again.
Anyway, one of the execs once got the idea of repurposing plant #2 to run latex.
I, along with all the other mechanics, put in what seemed like thousands of hours in overtime rebuilding machines to spec for what was supposed to run all this latex through the process.
However, instead of waiting until it was all done and tested, the same exec bought huge bulk amounts of factory reject latex gloves and condoms.
Long story short, the fifty year old machinery would not run the latex and it would have been a huge profit loss to get the proper equipment to make it work.
So we wound up with two warehouses full of latex.
One was filled to the brim with gloves, the other condoms.
It was a running joke around the place.
Any new guys that came in, we went eventually and showed them the "used rubber" room.
We were able to convince some of them that they were actually used rubbers that we each took shifts going to the local "parking" places and collecting as fellas were through with them, and that their day would come to do this dreaded task.
We were ordered by upper management to stop telling this joke when we had a guy one day walk out after hearing it and believeing it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And then there's Vonda in leather…..


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I don't care who you are….
That's funny stuff!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

Mary, err Marty broke the intraweb portal again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew, I'd need a cigarette if I still smoked. Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

As today has turned to tomorrow….
I must turn to my pillow….
I'll see you folks later!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## superdav721

Were here. I loaded the wife after the wedding and we drove up. 3:00 am. TN is not safe now!


----------



## JL7

That is some funny stuff William…......

Dave, hope the wedding went well and nobody got hurt…....enjoy your vacation!


----------



## JL7

Rex…....hope you drank plenty of Ensure…....have a great day with the family..


----------



## StumpyNubs

That Debbie Gibson video was a great flashback. I miss the 80's. I'm wearing a nice sweater in my next video, I think.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope you enjoyed the funeral, err wedding! When will the happy couple be moving in??? ;^)
Enjoy TN! Please leave it in well enough condition, for others to also enjoy!!!

Stumpy,
I look forward to the sweater backflash….
I beg of you, please also wear pants/shorts or even a skirt!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice Dave, Your Daughter gets married and you take the honeymoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave went to Confession.
Upon entering the confessional, he said, 'Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned.'
The priest said, 'Confess your sins and be forgiven.'
Dave said, 'Last night my wife and I made mad passionate love seven times.'
The priest thought long and hard and then said, 'Squeeze seven lemons into a glass and then drink the juice..'
Dave asked, 'Will this cleanse me of my sins?'
The priest said, 'No, but it will wipe that smile off of your face.'


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang… Just plowed through the last couple days of posts…. You've all been busy!

Hope Zek is doing well Eddie.

I'm sun burnt like a lobstah… Need to get home and get a break from all this vacation business. I'm pooped!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Matt he doing great ,, im looking for him a patch ,he can wear


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wats up with all these daughters getting married ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a good trip Dave i lived in Alabama on the Tenn. state line , i lover that part of the country good people too up there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff and Marty you guys had some great tunes going, i enjoyed it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy here a mower for those hot or rainy days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy and Rex heres a good hat project=======


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i always get here when everybodys gone well im going down the hall and read some on hand plane of your dream and then down the hall and look at the new projects then next door to the blogs then back to those dam benches  Brb


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had to add one song


----------



## bandit571

I think I might have a few things over ther. Was a BUSY day yesterday. hand saws cleaned up, two planes re-furbbed, and… oh yeah, a small table I had to get done before Supper…


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Glad to hear Zek is doing well. After the eye patch, ya may want to protect him, so he doesn't end up with a peg leg!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Drink some Mountain Dew and stop resting on your laurels!
That table is yesterday's news….
What have ya done lately???


----------



## bandit571

refurbbed a couple hand planes. A few more handsaws. Cleaning up the mess in the Dungeon Shop, since you scared Igor off…









Sharpened this one, along with a re-finish of the handles









A fussed around with this one. Handles no longer are painted an UGLY Black paint.


----------



## DIYaholic

I ran into a snag….

*EXTREME FRUSTRATION!!!*

Once I installed the Oneway Wheel Balancers on the grinding wheels….
There is no way to tighten the arbor nut that holds the wheels on the arbor!!! The flats on the end of each arbor (for stopping the arbor from spinning as you tighten the nut) are NOT accessible with the additional width/thickness of the balancer flanges. Short of grinding the arbor nuts thinner, I'm at a lose. I've got an email into Oneway and hoping for an answer tomorrow.

That won't stop me from designing and maybe building the "Grinder Station" platform and jigs….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents!

So I go away for two days and this place goes to pot! We've got hoochie women from the 80s, rubber stories, funerals and sucking lemons. At least Bandit is actually getting something done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And if we MUST discuss 80s hotties:


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Do you have a thing for motorcycles….
or handcuffs???


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…....

Sandra…..good try, but not so much…....I think CHiPs should stay in the 80's…...please..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Leave it to Randy..

Personally Jeff, I think the big hair, tight pants and techno music of the 80s was an unfortunate blip in our culture.

I"m grateful to be back to my air conditioned house. The weekend visit with my aunt and uncle was great, but it was stifling and I didn't get much sleep. Felt pretty well considering.

When I gave them the cutting board, my aunt immediately dropped it. Glue up must have been a success, because it didn't break into little cubes….

Rex, I hope you're surviving the side effects as best you can.

Off to sleep, work tomorrow.

G'night folks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was a good one Randy ,lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sanndra they will cherish that and it will be a conversation piece for a long time , and it passed the Quality control check .


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Randy but hell no they aint moving in. She can, he cant.
Marty my wife loved that joke.
Thanks guys for the well wishes.
They have been having a week long rain spell. That makes for waterfalls at the roads edge.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats pretty country up there


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great photos….
Carry on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening (night time really) Eddie…..


----------



## JL7

Cool pics Dave…..Tennessee is a beauty….looks like you are enjoying it…....


----------



## Gene01

Headed that way Wednesday, Dave. First we gotta get through NM, TX, OK, and AR, though.
Hope it stays pretty for us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave & Gene,
I have a friend that moved to TN. His name is Bill.
Please say "Hello" if you see him!!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene come on in the water is fine.
Eddie, Jeff, Randy 
it is
i am
i will


----------



## superdav721

I found coal!
1500 lbs


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, since the entire country of Canada is still stuck in the 70s, how can you possibly know about the 80s?

Must have got a sneak preview during one of your Boston trips, eh?

Dropped oldest daughter off at camp for a week, and the younger two are staying with Grammy for the week. So we are kidless for a while :^)

Just got home and suffered through a really lame Star Trek movie…. Now to sleep in my own bed….


----------



## DIYaholic

Another 7-Day forecast with sunshine….
6 days of rain and one day of sun!!!
I'm sooooo NOT looking forward to work this week!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Will ya be bringing that lump of coal home….
or are you waiting for a lump of coal in your Christmas stocking???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Thought I'd give you a report of my productive day before I hit the hay.
I wanted to start my new project.
So I pulled some lumber and laid out the pattern for the first piece.
I started cutting it and realized that the plane till I put up some time back was in the way of cutting something that large on the Craftsman direct drive saw, the one I usually use for that large a piece.
So I thought of setting up another direct drive I had.
I set it up and realized that where I set it wouldn't work either.
So I took it back down.
Then I decided to move the plane till.
So I moved the plane till.
Then I realized my dowel bin was broken.
So I fixed that.
I got tired of going to the main work table for forstner bits.
So I made a till for those near the drill press.
Then I remembered the plane till made me have to move some other random tools that I had now on the table in my way.
So I made a till for those beside the plane till. 
Then I had everything to where I could cut my piece of wood.
Which I was then hurting too much to do,
so I came home.

In other words I had a very productive day in which I did not get one single thing accomplished that I originally planned on doing.

Goodnight all.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm tired just thinking of all that work!!!
The good thing is that all those things are now done.
The large board will be there, when you are ready, willing and able!!!

I will now get some sleep….
before awaking for a day that will surely have me….
wet to the core!!! Yipee!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Morning misfits,

Last day of mini-vacation, contemplating dropping a large Oak tree today. Not sure if I have any good chains that will take a sharpening.

Anti-biopics are messing with my system….

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ssnvet

Found a decent chain, serviced the saw bar and got the saw topped off and fired up…. Now I'm drenched with sweat, as it's 90% humidity out there.

Got the tractor on charge as I need to move an old swing set from the drop zone.

40% chance of thunder showers…

Fueling up with some eggs and tryin' to find some motivation.


----------



## bandit571

'bout time everyone WAKES UP around here?

Morning Twerps & Twerpette!

had to bring in some barn siding planks, out of the morning showers. Might be a small end table in the stack, maybe…


----------



## DamnYankee

'Cause as Randy says "No pictures? Didn't happen."


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ouch!*


----------



## bandit571

Barn wood milling today, making a mess in the shop









Hand plane work









Just so two planks will sit together, by themselves









Might just be an End Table's Top???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*New episode of "The Old Timey Workshop is ready!* It's about making and using woodworking gauges.


----------



## ssnvet

OK….. My wife told me so…. I over did it.

Dropped a medium and a small Oak, limbed, cut to stove length, hauled over by the barn for splitting, dragged all the limbs to the brush pile, mowed the lawn and let the yard sweeper clean up the mess.

I pretty much ache all over.

Threatened rain all day, which was good, because I never felt a drop and it broke the humidity.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's the gauges I made. I wanted to make a regular single pin gauge, a double pin mortise gauge and a cutting gauge. Then I realized that some people would prefer to make them with a square beam because it's easier to cut the beam, while others would prefer to use a dowel beam because it's easier to bore a round hole for it rather than a square one. So I made both round and square, a total of six gauges. But no worries, it's VERY handy to have extras around.

The cutting gauges: The front is jatoba and oak, the back is maple and walnut.










The single pin gauges: The front is walnut and spalted maple, the back is walnut and oak.










The double pole, double pin mortise gauges: Front is rosewood and redheart, back is walnut and cherry.


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a foggy & rainy morning….
Wet to the core….
Several lawns were under water…
Many properties mowed….
Sun is forecasted for tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
If you are going to over do it….
Come to my neck of the woods and help me!!!

Bandit,
Got wood???

Rob,
Proof postitive….
I'm positive it didn't feel good!!!

Stumpy,
I had a good "Old Timey" watching the 2nd episode!!!

BTW: Them gauges look great.

Rex,
Hope you are doing OK! Please blink twice to confirm!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I gave up on the project I was trying to start and made some pen balnks instead.
Here they are.


----------



## ssnvet

Enjoyed the marking gage episode Senior Stumeedo…

It was re-MARK-able!


----------



## superdav721

Ouch YAnks!
Look at what I found









And


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, "Found?" As in come and get it? Looks like a great old hand crank forge and a really nice anvil.

What is that stack of lumber?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like you hit the motherlode!


----------



## ssnvet

Out with the details Dave


----------



## bandit571

And WHY isn't that lumber on the way to my house???


----------



## superdav721

Cause it is in a National park, 3 miles in the mountains by foot, and it wont fit in the damn car.


----------



## superdav721

Andy, oak and walnut as best as I could tell. There are trees here that are only found up in Canada. Its a rainforest, they get 250 inches of rain in the Smokies a year. Many different plants and animals here.


----------



## gfadvm

And yer going to pack that out with mules?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Give Rob a call….
Maybe he can arrange to have it airlifted out!!!


----------



## superdav721

Mules, why didn't I think of that.
I wonder how much the wife can carry?
Great Idea Randy.


----------



## bandit571

We have a tornado warning going on here at the moment! Coming down front the Northeast of here. Lots of thunder going on! Not much rain yet. Some flickering of lights, though. Dungeon MIGHT be used as a shelter….


----------



## DIYaholic

No tornadoes here in Stumpyville….
Just a LOT of hot air!!!

Stay safe Bandit!!!

Time for me to test the comfort of my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

DYank - Looks painful. Maybe I missed it, but what happened?

First week in my new office at work and our 8 year old has been puking since he woke up.
Hubby is going to have to come home so I can go in.

Shop time won't be happening today. 
Used sawstop on kijiji in my area

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Sawstop-1-75-HP-Professional-cabinet-saw-table-saw-W0QQAdIdZ469681436


----------



## Gene01

DY,
OUCH! 
Nasty tear.

Sandra,
Hope it's nothing serious.

Bandit,
Hunker down.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gene,
I'm sure it's nothing serious. It's been very warm here, and he was outside all day yesterday and then played ball last night. Despite all the fluid he drank, I think his skinny little body got dehydrated and overtired. A day in bed with fluids should make him as right as rain.


----------



## bandit571

Storm blew by a few miles to the north, haven't heard much yet. Long, NOISEY night! Yet, barely a breeze? Stuffy as all get out around the town. County fair going on too…

Next two nights are "Work Niights" Then ….PAYDAY.

Been fighting a "sniper" on ebay, little turd has been following me around all of yesterday! IF I find out who it is, PAYBBACK's a-coming!

Sumac has almost healed up. All the blisters are gone.


----------



## Timzo

This forum is like 1,000,000,000,000 forums inside 1 forum wow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - slipped on ramp going into my shop (its been raining the whole dang barn yard and petting zoo here for nearly 2 weeks) and caught my hand on a previously unknown exposed tip of a screw.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Praying that the storms stay away from you and don't cause any bodily harm elsewhere. 
Good to hear that you're healing quick. Darn, that's nasty stuff!

DY,
Now that you found it, you gonna grind it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Tim*- Actually that is very common. Many online communities have a main page with a list of separate forums. Within each you find threads related to that forum and many members kind of live inside their favorite forums. Here we have thread CATEGORIES, but the main page lists all of the threads in order of the last post regardless of which category they fall in. Members have tended to gravitate to their favorite thread because they are most comfortable with it's overall subject. For example hand plane users hang out in the hand plane thread. Chisel lovers hang out in the chisel thread. People with charming personalities and knock-out good looks hang out in this thread. I suspect if LJ's were divided into clear subject forums, this wouldn't be the case so much.


----------



## Gene01

Signing off for 2+ weeks.
04:30 tomorrow, we'll be on our way to TN. 'Bout 1800 mi to final destination. No phones and no computers.
See ya'll in a couple weeks.


----------



## ssnvet

Tim…. this is the unofficial LJs chat room :^)


----------



## JL7

DY…...try to keep your hand to yourself….ouch….

Just passin through…......where's Rex?

Happy travels Gene…..enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Two things;
1) Please point/aim your puking child AWAY from me!!!
2) I believe that SawStop belongs to "BagTown" Mike!!!

Speaking of Mike….
Has anyone taken him out of the freezer to thaw out???

Gene,
Just because you will be "on furlough" from the "Stumpy Zone", does not mean you are free from keeping up on things. You will be required to read all of the post while you are away.
There WILL BE A TEST, to see if you read them all!!!
Enjoy your journey!!!

*Tim,*
You may only have 1 clamp, but bungie cords, rubber bands, ratchet straps and even duct tape can be pressed into service.
Jump right in the waters fine. The best way to get to now everyone on this thread, is to read ALL the post from the begining. We'll wait for you to get caught up!!!
Come back soon & don't be a stranger….

Matt,
Don't call this a "Chat Room"....
People might get the wrong impression regarding the topic of conversations that transpire here!!!

Jeff,
Why are you passing out??? Opps, my bad….
Just passing through!!!

My thoughts exactly…

*Where is Rex???*


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, I almost forgot….

*Rob,*
Dave wanted to ask you for a favor….


----------



## ssnvet

My lovely wife made Shrimp Scampi from scratch tonight….. Yum, yum!

I'm not supposed to have any alchohol with the anti-biopics I'm on, but there was no way I was going to pass on a wittle bittie glass of wine with my meal.

For the record, if I croak tonight, I died a happy man :^)


----------



## superdav721

Sandra Sprite and crackers.
What up fellers and lady!
They let me ride a horse today in high altitude!
Saw yet another waterfall 110' tall.
Went to the head of the trail of tears.
Running outa money. Trip will be over in a few days.
Dang.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Get off your "High Horse"!!!
The trip doesn't need to end, just because you THINK you are running out of money!
If you have checks or "plastic" there is always a way!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Slow night at the Stumpy Saloon….

I'm extremely tired, don't know why….

I'm only staying awake, in anticipation….
of William's Pen Post!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

That and I just cracked open a cold one!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy we are wandering our way back home. If you know me I don't like to live outside of my means. We set aside a $1000 bucks for this and when its gone its time to go home. And I am ready for some shop time. 
One tidbit, when we left home I turned my cellphone off. I wont turn it on till my vacation is over.
Tomorrow Cumberland mountains and all point in between.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I wouldn't have thought it any other way! It is great to have "fun", but it is important to be responsible!!!

I must not be very important, as I am not very responsible!!!

Enjoy the rest of your journey….


----------



## JL7

Wander on Dave….....

I noticed you don't apply the "no iPad rule" on vacation!

Enjoy the time away…....I'll be thinking of you when I'm stuck in rush hour tomorrow….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have fun Dave and take pic s, and yall be carefull


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been quite the day….
The clouds did not spit on me today…..
The sky was really weird and eerie looking….
I saw a uniquely colored sky today, BRIGHT BLUE!!!

My right index finger is fatigued….
I need to rest up for tomorrow's endeavors….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DS

Looks like 116 degrees finally got the best of Gene.
At least the overniight low is around 90…


----------



## JL7




----------



## DamnYankee

n e e d s h o p t i m e . . .


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Eddie, you still coming over this month?
If so, any idea about when?

Everyone else, how are ya'll doing?


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning
Otehr than a cut up hand and a chest cold, I'm doing peachy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william my man is doing another hitch on his boat it will be a couple more weeks , i will give you a heads up before i come ,just in case you have something else going on


----------



## DS

Have you ever had a project that was sailing right along, then something happens and you bail on it midway through?

Right now, I have a dining table for my wife that I made in Sapele wood and used a dark cherry dye in the finish. It is a gloss lacquer finish, but the top had a few wavy lines in the veneer which I felt I could even out in the clear coat.

Problem is that I nicked the dye coat in a couple spots and they are showing up lighter. The more I try to fix it, the worse it looks. I'll probably have to fog that area to get it right, but I just can't seem to get motivated anymore.

I'm sure I'm not the only one, right?


----------



## Momcanfixit

INTERNET WAS DOWN FOR A WHOLE DAY!!! The inhumanity of it.

DS - The only big project I've done is my workbench. When I realized that I had cut the stretchers too thin and had to do that section again, I walked away from it for awhile. 
You're probably being too hard on yourself - it's that vague line between getting it done and getting it perfect.

Randy - the guy with the Sawstop won't budge on the price, which is good because I wasn't thinking about buying one right now. Unlike Dave, I do sometimes step outside of my means, and always have an instant financial hangover.

Haven't heard from Bags lately at all, and I'm hoping that Rex is weathering his chemo.
We miss you Rex! I need someone else who spells like I do.

Yanks - ouch

Tim - Hi, if you're still here

Safe travels Dave

Jeff - love the video

Hi Eddie, and Stumpy. I have some Stumpy video to catch up on, and I'm in serious need of shop time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! I guess he should have just made Tootsie a woodworker!


----------



## DIYaholic

Afternoon All,
My workday is over….
Only rained for about an hour….
Now the sun is out!!!

William,
To steal a line from Rob….
I'm doing peachy!!!

Rob,
Get some shop time and be sure….
NOT to bleed on the wood!!!
Unless it is bloodwood or perhaps redwood!!! ;^)

DS,
Just get over the imperfections….
By painting the whole thing, that or place a table runner over that spot!!!

Sandra,
I too sometimes stretch the budget….
How else could I have all the tools & machines that I have???

Your video begs the question….
How would you be different if you were a woman???

Rex,
Hang in there, you will soon be over the "chemo hump"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to comment on a post by William (on another thread) about me….
But decided to wait until later!!!


----------



## bandit571

MAJOR THUNDERSTORM rumbling through now.

Had one last night at work that you could not see more than 200' because of the WALL of water coming down. Some corn fields are more like them rice paddies I have seen elsewhere…

Branch just came down here, almost got the cable lines…..

Supposed to go to work tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stay safe Bandit!

Gotta go run some errands. I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## bandit571

That was a NICE one!

Got the tree branch off the cable line, only to find out that cable is a working one. Oh well, good branch catcher..

Work tonight, off the next two.

Might go pick up some more Barn Siding….IF it is DRY…

Filled in for two people last night, me AND the New hire/No Show. Four days in the last two weeks, he maybe out the door?

Randy: we have an "inside" job opening! No running around getting rain soaked!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Get well soon Rex-a-roni!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I had a very productive day today. 
Made up seven new pen blanks to be turned over the next couple of days.

Eddie,
No problem, was just checking to make sure that was still a go.
Just let me know when so I can be ready for you.
I still have your Lumberjocks pen.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

every thing is in a big circle , waiting on the SS to move and just keeping a float ,all is good ,hot and humid


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'll take the job. That is as long as you are willing to provide me with transportation to and from!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't stop at just transportation, *Randy*! Hold out for food, lodging and complimentary deep tissue massage!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great idea *Stumpy*, but I think I'll need to personally select the masseuse!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

swoosh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

or swish, depending on which part of the country you're from and how much you've3 had to drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see we have a new Stumpy film… BRB…..


----------



## JL7

Good to see Marty has recovered from "back to the girls of the 70's and 80's Saturday".......everything good Marty?

Top of the evening to all…...


----------



## JL7

William….give me another day or two and I have a concept to run by you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew, I about passed out here. I couldn't eat my dinner 'til I got my stumpy flic fix…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Top of the evening back at ya.

First week in my new section at work. REALLY happy with the new folks I'll be working with. Love going to work when it's enjoyable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That gives me 2 more Stumpy points…..

That puts me up to… lets see, 1 Stumpy point…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like concepts Jeff,
As long as they're conceptual.

.........

Ok, I admit it.
That joke did not sound as good when I read it back as it did in my head originally.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - I'm doing really well this last week or so. Hopefully I won't have another stubborn episode of "I don't need pain medication" any time soon. Took me a month to get back on track from the last one.

Going for another MRI next Thursday. They keep telling me I don't have MS, but they just want to check again 'in case'.... I've come up with my own diagnosis - "chronic neuropathic WTF"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Sandra, You'll earn that patch that says MS (Mighty Sandra) before you know it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is good to know Sandra. You be sure not to miss those meds again. You told me the details behind that and I understand the situation, but remember the importance of staying on meds, especially those maintenance meds. They're called maintenance for a reason, and if you don't take them, then you're not maintaining.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aaron has been MIA for 3 weeks now…..


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..I thinks I may have the "WTF" part of that illness myself….

Good joke William…...don't hit refresh…..no more updates tonight…. 

Marty…...you got the "WTF" or were you born that way?

Randy?

Where's Rex?.....getting worried….


----------



## JL7

How many Stumpy points do you need for a new SawStop?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just had to get off my rear and go take my meds.
I thought about the fact that I'd do real well to follow my own dang advice I just gave Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm going to go into soccer-mom mode for just a second, bear with me.
I went to the neighbours about an hour and a half ago for a cup of tea. We visit them a lot, and vice versa.
I told my 13 year old where I'd be, but didn't say anything else.

Time got away from me and I came back at 9:15. TV was off, both kids were in bed sleeping. 13 year old had her door open (to hear her brother) and the cordless phone next to her bed.

Mama was proud. Sniff…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I ain't been right since I was born…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mighty Sandra. I like it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got stung by a giant wasp today.
I've never had any allergies to them or anything,
but when they sting right on a sensitive area, like the one that stung my ear lobe today,
I still swell up.
I wish I'd gotten a photo.
I looked funny as hell with one ear twice the size of the other.

The swelling has went almost completely away now,
But I am itching all over. 
I think even my tongue is itching.
It is driving me completely crazy.
Oh, I think I was already there.
Ok, it's driving me more crazy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah Jeff, I'm getting worried about Rex too. Maybe a recky to Texas is called for. I'll make sandwiches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DUCK!!!* Crop duster keeps flying over. I think he's trying to land on my roof…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…...that's probably the DEA…...and you know it…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay William, lecture time -

If a wasp sting is affecting your tongue, it's likely anaphylaxis. You may never react worse than that, or the next one could be off the charts. You should seriously consider owning an epi pen.


----------



## JL7

Sandra….you organizing the Texas run? Let's go….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Congratulations Sandra.
I have grown youngins that don't act that mature lately.

I am a little irritable the last few days folks.
My twenty one year old son went to truck driving school about a month ago.
Some of you may remember that.
He's back home now.
He got kicked out.
How in the hell do you get kicked out of truck driving school you ask?
Well you miss class because you laid up in the hotel and got drunk and caused some kind of ruckas in the hotel lobby later that night, that's how.

By the way,
I called the school to find out what happened.
I'm disappointed that he screwed up that opportunity.
But I'm madder than hell that he tried to lie to me about what happened.
He tried to tell me that he was coming home because his credit was no good.
I knew that was a lie. 
They checked his credit and any problems there would have turned up about a month ago.

My kids should know by now.
If you want to royaly piss me off, 
Just lie to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

After all you've been through, it would royally suck to be taken out by an insect….. Just sayin'


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Sandra.
I have an epi-pen in the fridge.
We keep one for my son, who is allergic to ants.

I've learned the hard way.
There are things I'm allergic to that used to not bother me.
A good example is poison ivy.
When I was young I could roll around in the stuff.
Now if I get near it I have to take breathing treatments.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, that would send me to the edge too. Small kids, small problems. Big kids, big problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Yep….DEA.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to hear.

Yeah Jeff, I'll pack us a lunch and plan out the bathroom breaks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No that's me! I'm doing the pick up for the Texas run. Pack your toothbrush


----------



## boxcarmarty

This guy also has a bi-plane and a helicopter…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is funny you put it that way Sandra.
I have eight kids; four are minors and four are grown.
The four younger ones don't give me much trouble at all.
Three of the grown ones drive me crazy.
I feel like they have been knocked stupid over the head sometimes.
The only one of my older ones that act like they got some sense lately is my daughter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe that's Rob getting ready to airlift out Dave's TN wood…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I talked to *Rex*, he says he's been pretty sick the last few days but hanging in there.

*Sandra*- I have a sister in law with MS. It stinks but it's manageable for her. But don't worry about it, you probably just have gas. That's what half my problems are related to…


----------



## DIYaholic

NO kids….
NO problem!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just wondering - It's not really worth keeping secret, but I've never mentioned what I do for a living…. any guesses?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

She's a Mounty


----------



## JL7

There's the t-Rex…..good to see ya man….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Stumpy. Glad to hear Rex is hanging in there. Whether it's MS, or lupus, I just want someone to tell me what it is. At this point it would be a relief.

I'm going to have an instant verbal hangover, aren't I


----------



## Momcanfixit

YAY!!!! It's REX!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had to get up. the RCMP were after me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Nothing could be as bad as Jeff's job…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

She ALWAYS gets her men


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh damn, there's Rex…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So there you have it. Pistol packin' mama with a badge. Now that my buds all know, I'm going to go back and delete my posts so some royal arse pick doesn't decide to give me a hard time. Some people apparently don't like police. (But William is going to make an exception for me, right?)


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Rex,
Good to see you out & about!!! Much better than out of it…..


----------



## JL7

Even tho Marty's here, it's still a good night…..the best in awhile….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I just wish I could get my man to do the laundry, but I digress…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Ask William to show a picture of his "Police" plaque…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex, we want deets…... how are you?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Glad you showed up to defend yer honor.

Marty, Send a few Roman Candle balls up towards that plane and see if he shoots back!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hide the stuff Randy…..


----------



## DamnYankee

All hail Rex!


----------



## StumpyNubs

What does Sandra do for a living? My money is on pink hammer saleslady.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Igloo Realtor?


----------



## Momcanfixit

REX!!!! However did you get my picture?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Polar bear trainer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening Andy…..

Sandra, I always thought Randy was a bit suspicious if you can make some phone calls…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dog sled racer?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eskimo kisser?


----------



## JL7




----------



## StumpyNubs

Wale de-blubber-er?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Designer of a full clothing line in hunter orange


----------



## StumpyNubs

It must have something to do with ice skating, right?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Molson brewer?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, it was posted as the SCMP's chief interrogator on sex crimes.

You want Deets?

Bright Yellow diarrhea since Saturday, can't eat, sleep for 4 hours, then go back to sleep for another 4 hours. lots of body pains.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - you don't need to flush the stuff!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra,
Here is my opinion on cops.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crap. Yellow crap.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When the talk starts turning to the colors and consistency or Rex's poop, I know it's time to take my leave…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just talked to airhead, He's a little busy right now…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Seriously though.
I got the idea there that someon, somewhere, somehow, thinks I have a problem with law enforcement?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Only when there's not enough snow for skidooing.

Rex - that's crappy. Yellow and crappy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I much prefer to think of it as Gold, to suit my status


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwww. I feel all warm and better now. Thanks. In all seriousness, you were in a 'um' not in a good mood one night and made a few comments about police. Not that I haven't done the same…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
As a member of the RCMP….
Do you keep your horse in "The Shop"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

The Golden Crapper. Hey that could be the next Bond film!


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, but I've known a few horse's [email protected]#$


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, James Bond will flush out the villian….


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

Marty broke the portal again….


----------



## ssnvet

William…. Benadryl is your friend! It's the same type of med. that's in an epi-pen and will help with alergic reactions.

I've been wicked crazy busy at work setting up and programming the new saws and the fence system. It's really slick and we can already tell that with the right operator (and a decent tender) it will really increase our throughput cutting linear stock. IT guy got the micro-pc controller hooked up to the network today, so I can download cut list files into it.

Next step is to generate sample cut list files and e-mail to tech. rep, who is going to make sure we have the data fields set up correctly and test them on his system at the factory.

Now for the "if".... we've had been struggling to fill three carpenter positions in our crating dept. for almost a month. We do pre-hire drug testing and half of the applicants we've sent down failed (I guess the sign in the lobby next to the applications that says "we drug test, don't bother applying if you can't pass"). We finally filled the three spots, only to have the first two quit after one day. But hey, the third guy lasted three days.

I'll post some pics when the dust settles….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That sounds cool. Can I have an application?
I'm sure I can pass the drug test…
I know a lot about them!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bond film: I heard they were going to release a streaming version


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, What's it pay? I may be interested. Can I have long vacations? Winters Off? Pick my own hours?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well folks, I'm all shared out. I think that's called verbal vomiting. 
It's totally Randy's fault!

Rex - hang in there. Baby wipes may be your best friend.

William - just poking fun.

Mighty Sandra, signing off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'll also need you to talk to them about moveing the company down here. Maine gets a bit to much snow for me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, it's official. I'm showing signs of shop-time deprivation.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I like police, the ones who do their job anyway.
Law enforcement is a most honorable job. However, we do have a few that are corrupt as hell. I hate a corrupt anything. Of course, as you all know, corruption is not at all confined to law enforcement.
If you want my honest opinion though Sandra, a law enforement officer, who does their job with morals, honor, and integrity, is one of the most commendable jobs in the civilian world.

You'll have to excuse my ranting on about such things as integrity, honesty, and values sometimes. I do have the opinion that society these days, in general, have lost a lot along the way on the ethics front. There are still good people in the world, but it feels like there are a lot more bad now than it used to be.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That job is mine! I'll only make them move the company to VT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Rant on!!! I TOTALLY agree.


----------



## ssnvet

Well Marty, the "pay" may have something to do with why we have trouble filling the positions… general laborers start at ~$10ish. The boss is willing to pay upwards of $15ish for someone with a head on their shoulders, who can do basic math in their head and think on their feet.

We're already using the saw in it's manual mode, as we have to clear out an older up-cut saw to open up the area for lumber lifts and scrap bins. The guy currently assigned to run it is a good guy and a steady worker who listens and cooperates, and makes the effort to help out…... but the basic math skills are so lacking. The guy's been cutting lumber for years and has to scratch his head for quite a while before he can tell me that 8 ft = 96 inches… and doesn't know that .5 is the decimal equivalent of 1/2. Oh well, he'll probably make a good tender.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, being able to rant here has more than likely saved my sanity, so I don't mind anybody else's rants.
I do feel like I"m among friends here.

Since becoming ill, I've had to grapple with becoming someone other than a cop. Granted, the titles I value most are 'wife' 'mother' and 'friend', but being off the job has been a struggle. I'm back to work half time, but obviously can't be 'operational' right now. I"m very lucky that they've found me another position that is more manageable with my health, but my ego is still adjusting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Where did my post go??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, there it is….


----------



## DIYaholic

I told you Marty broke the interweb portal!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Duddly-do-right rides again…..


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, now I really really have to go to bed. The personal-disclosure hangover is going to be wicked in the morning.

Toodles


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, it's been a good career thus far, but when I grow up I want to be a carpenter.

Hi Dave - getting sick of Denny's yet?


----------



## superdav721

Rex so good to see you!
My car is confuzed, it wont leave Tennessee!
I am going to Amish country tomorrow and check out the woodwork and smithing.


----------



## ssnvet

boo who?

getchya a new straw hat while your there Dave….

just don't take a picture of it…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't cry. I'll be back tomorrow.

Night night. I mean it this time. Probably.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't cry Matt….
Rex is better and Dave will be home soon!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Several of my best friends have been in law enforcement Sandra. They have all had the same issue, both when off temporarily and after retirement, being something other than a cop. It seems that law enforcement is like the marines, one a LEO, always a LEO. 
There is nothing wrong with that. A good cop is an assett to any group, family, or community. The problem I think with people looking down on cops these days has to do with the changing image. When I was a kid, you could walk up to any cop and trust them to help if they could. Now so many cops stay so bogged down in beauracracy, that they don't have time to "serve" communities like they once did. Gone are the days of neighborhood beat cops. Now they simply seem like "law enforcement". I understand that both of those are the same thing, it is the projected image that has changed. 
Luckily, unlike some communities, Vicksburg (my hometown) is doing something that is great. In the city limits, they now have cops back to actually walking a beat, meeting and talking with people, and making their presence seen and felt. It is truly making a huge difference in some of the worst neigborhood. The bad elements sort of stay away when they know a cop is in the area, and kids know them on a personal basis and can trust them. That makes for some wonderful community involvement that we desperately need in these horrible times.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I have a question for you….


----------



## ssnvet

yes…. another day in the salt mines awaits me….

I've been sleepin' in and tappin' the bell since the kids got out of school.

Need to roll my @R$e out of bed on time tomorrow….

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, Randy. I'll bite…. what?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree William. The cover your butt mentality and red tape makes the profession difficult sometimes. 
Compared to the few US police officers I've met, we're well paid here and the areas I've worked in still have that small town feel. I never expected to have an identity crisis from all of this, but I guess that's just ego talking again.

Matt is the smart one. I really need some sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

No real question….
Just wanted to see if you were actually going to bed!!! So sorry….


----------



## ssnvet

William… I read once that the average life span of a retired Navy Chief was nine months….

I think some careers ride a wave of stress and tension, and it becomes so much a part of your psyche that you actually undergo physical "stress let down" issues when you finally turn the switch off.

Either that, or they're just burned out hard by the time they call it quits and then all the years of deferred coping catch up with them.


----------



## ssnvet

even I saw that one coming Sandra….

Randy tricked you

(said with my best bufoonish hillbilly fake accent)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - same here. We have a very good pension plan that has a surplus every year because the average time that a retired member collects pension is less than five years, or something similarly dismal.

Guess I could look at being ill as an opportunity to adjust now rather than later. When I retire, that pension needs to fund many more years of woodworking.

Thanks Randy. Thanks a lot!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Are you going to get a lathe …..
& turn some "night sticks"???

There, I asked a real question!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night again.

Randy - fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice…. however that goes.

Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Sandra…..


----------



## JL7

Randy….isn't this the anniversary of of your baby sister being eaten by the alligator at grandmas lake place?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Please, the nightmares finally ended….


----------



## JL7

We all hope you get better Randy….....that's all we have left….hope….


----------



## DIYaholic

What about Faith & Charity???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from ya Rex keeping you in my prayers , yellow and gold ....well heres a shirt for ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William cant nobody make me madder than my kids ,i know what you mean ,but it could be worse my oldest was searving time in Texas on selling of drug charges , it was like a five year sentence well yesterday they moved him to a federal prison be cause he was in volved with a sting operation involving Mexico and the US in a drug sting opereation from 2008 hes will be doing 10 years to life seems that it was a lot more than he was telling


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Run Marty run


----------



## DIYaholic

Weather forecast coming up….
The last cold one is going down….
Hump day is over….
I'm almost out….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like yall are having fun Dave those Amish people make some nice stuff and i use to go to the amish comunity while i lived up there and got honey and flour really cheap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy is there a cold front comeing down or a cold one going down or just the last beer


----------



## DIYaholic

There is a cold front that will work it's way through & I'm downing my LAST beer….
That's my last beer for today!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union Break….


----------



## DIYaholic

Union break is over & so am I….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Watching a streaming movie: On Golden Pond.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

Now for my coffee!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin' Nubbers

pour me a cup Dy ,thanks


----------



## bandit571

Grrr! Marnin' Twerps & Twerpettes. BAD night AT work. Had to cover not only MY own job station, but two others that a "No-Show" left. Eight lines were running, and just THREE people to run them? I think by lunch time on two lines, I had over 500k in parts made. That's enough to keep even randy filled up with Mountain Dew, for the year. 256, 000 for Green type bottles, about the same for the "clear" type bottles. All were to become 20 oz bottles, tomorrow. They have to chill out for at least 24 hours, before a machine can made them into a bottle.

One Conveyor had a problem, twice. One lousy little 20 gram part got jammed up. Clean up about 2000 before it clears. Restart machine, twice. Second time, partner was at his lunch break. So…. I had to clear a jam, restart the line, watch three other lines, and put away all the filled bins. In the space of about…..10 minutes.

Still fighting that #@##$$# Sniper on Fleebay. May have to turn him in to Sandra. Maybe she can get rid of the #$## -hole…


----------



## ssnvet

Been chasing my tail all day… we rushed a crate job through for a customer who was shipping a 5,000 lb. valve.

It missed all the morning trucks, and the owner drove it down himself in a box truck, 5 hours round trip.

B4 he even returned, they callled to bitch because the crate was too small.

The reason….. the product print they sent us to design from was wrong!

Looks like the fruit of all their rushing will be the privelage of buying the crate twice, and they'll get the second one sometime next week if they're lucky.

Favorite saying from my navy days….. "you can't fix stupid"


----------



## StumpyNubs

What a coincidence, *Bandaid*! I've been on ebay sniping this guy who loves old hand planes!

Huh, small world…


----------



## DIYaholic

80* and SUNNY today!!!
The skies provided a few puffy clouds and abundant sunshine.
It was an ok day at work….
I mean it was WORK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
For all you do at work, you should demand either a raise or….
More Mountain Dew!!!

Matt,
You are quite right, ya can't fix stupid….
Which is why I need to sever ties with my current employer!!!

Stumpy,
Be very careful mentioning being a sniper….
The government my be eavesdropping on this thread!!!

Rex,
Are you still going with the flow???


----------



## superdav721

Back in Mississippi. Barely. It is already hotter.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gang,

Great to see the posting spree last night…….just like old times….

I'm mostly a desk jockey these days, but the last 3 days this week I got to spend down on the old rubber molding line proving out some new processes. It's sad that in today's age, we only hire temp labor, so we really have no "real" molders left, except for 2 guys I've known longer than I care to admit….

It was HOT. The presses run at 350F and when you got your head and hands stuck in there for 5 minutes at a time, holy cow……lost a few pounds of sweat. But it was actually the most fun I've had at work in a long time………..

We managed to mold some parts that I don't think just anybody could do……..anyways…….

Glad to hear you are back (or close to back) home Dave…..and Randy had an OK day! Me too.

Hope everyone else is just doing dandy…….and that Marty is not in custody.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad you had fun at work! Doing something out of the ordinary is a needed change of pace, to help maintain one's limited sanity!!!

BTW: The world is a safer place when Marty is "in custody" or has been "committed"!!!


----------



## JL7

I probably shouldn't mention that someone saw fit today to hang a small C3PO head from a string (labeled 3 creep-O) under my desk so that when I sat down it dangled somewhere between my legs…..they got me…...

Everyday at work is a journey into this strange world we live…....


----------



## superdav721

Glad you had a fun day Jeff.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello tonight. Was feeling full of p and vinegar last night but started feeling unwell with chest pains after midnight and ended up spending the night in the hospital all hooked up. Again. Third time for it in the past 2 years and of course everything came back normal. Going for a stress test next week sometime, and now there's talk about an angiogram. Sounds like a lot of fun…..

And the brilliant ER dr stood looking at my file and decided that my progressive nerve damage must just be a reaction to medication, the rash on my face looks like lupus, but he was *sure* it wasn't, that the excrutiating pain in my feet must be something separate. Idiot. I didn't have the energy to argue with him, was just there to make sure I wasn't in the middle of a heart attack. If I was feeling better, I could have had a lot of fun with it.

Tomorrow is another day.

Rex - you're crappy, I'm just feeling crappy.

Rock on, gentlemen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad it wasn't a heart attack!!!

I can't have a heart attack….
Gotz ta have a heart!!!


----------



## JL7

Sandra….that sounds like a crappy night…..hope you and the docs figure it out soon…..


----------



## JL7

Now that I think of it….maybe it was Randy asking the BS question??...Keeping you up past your bedtime….?


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I hope they find it. Dont play with the ticker. You need it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I didn't ask any *B*and *S*aw question…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my latest blog entry.

Sandra, don't you love it when an ER doc, while treating you for something completely unrelated to your chronic problems, all of a sudden knows more than your regular doctors that have studied your files and conditions for months, possibly year? Of course, you know their fresh look that they just gave it for about two minutes made the world of difference in perspective.
Oh, by the way, I hope everyone can read in the hint of sarcasm. I understand that frustration because I've been down that road before.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Sandra, Really sorry about your latest medical crisis! Keep yer chin up, we're all pulling for ya.

Roger, Hope yer yellow splatters have improved.


----------



## ssnvet

Hope you feel better Sandra.

Randy only thinks he's the tin man… He's had a heart all along… Made of chocolate?

Jeff has discovered a new way to fry his brain…. Back in the day, we just lit up :^o

I think we all need to chip in and get Bandit a subscription to a sniping service, b4 he decides to hurt someone.

Watched Faith of My Fathers…. About John McCain's POW experiences….. Very good movie! That man gave a lot for this country.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear about your health scare, *Sandra*! Get well soon!


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - always heard ******************** happens but this is the first I've heard of golden ******************** happens. Maybe it's a variation on the Midas Touch?

Sandra - Gotta love the ER.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Marty IS in custody….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm still watching "On Golden Pond" from the front row.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I could try to stop it, but would have to change the movie to "Goldfinger"


----------



## bandit571

Get a supply of Corks?

But then, you'd turn into a "Pop Gun"?

Yard sales today! Getting the nose ready to smell the rusties!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,'I seem to be still under the wicked witch's spell. Trying my best to eat something to help recovery. I'm almost "pooped out", this morning I managed Gold Dust and a blast from the past.
I am hoping to be well enough to be able to get a little shop time over the weekend to continue where I left off.

I do hope you all have a great Friday and weekend in whatever you plan to do.
I'm just happy to know I'm not just full of S$$$ anymore.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thought I might change my online name to "Superbowel", but enough S$$$ gets generated on this thread by seasoned and unseasoned wannabees.

For some reason I find myself hating De Walt tools and Powermatic tools. Could there be a connection?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*OMG*... This is a real movie…and I am DEFINITELY going to watch it!!!!!


----------



## chrisstef

Stump, they were talking about that movie on the radio this morning on Mike & Mike (ESPN). Id suggest backing up Sharknado with Snakes on a Plane. Full frontal lobotomy worthy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I believe this movie was made just to be on a future episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000!


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt is now over for the day. Five hours of here& there. 4 gallons of gas…..gone.

Some saws
One plane
two very well used chisels
and a Gas-powered lawn mower, for $40. One pull, one start.

Film in awhile on the toys, er Tools…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy WEEKEND everybody,
Yeah, you too Rex!!!

Rex,
I hope that you get past your bowel issues, along with all the other issues and get to enjoy some shp time!!!

I was suppossed to have to work tomorrow, but one of our crew was out sick Wednesday, so he is working instead, so as to make up his hours. Does anyone know what that means? Anyone???


----------



## ssnvet

TGIF nubbers!

Kids have been away all week, but I've been so busy at work and I've been too tired when I get home to motivate in the shop. That and my wife and I have enjoyed watching a few movies sans interuptions.

I'll be all by my lonesome most of this weekend, but the weather is finally drying up and I'll probably need to mount the log splitter on the tractor and split up some firewood. Still need to drop another tree or two as well.

Looks like in addition to front breaks, my wifes car may need a CV joint replaced… :^( 
Then it's tires and brakes on my car…..
Then it's property taxes….

Does it ever end?


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt Pics









About $5 there









and $10 there. And $40 for a lawn mower. 4hp Murray 22" start on the first pull mower.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt it never ends ,but it dose get better some days,


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It WILL end, but you might not like it when it does….
It all ends when one is pushing up daisies!!!

Bandit,
Yup, that is some of the finest rust I've ever seen!!!

I said earlier….
"Does anyone know what that means? Anyone???"

Anyone???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was born today in the year 1955 , it was a good year


----------



## DIYaholic

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDDIE!!!*

Are you sure you were born and not created in Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

I think I was two years old then, Eddie.

Rust will go away, randy









Maybe an hour and a half of elbow grease work???

Might find time to work on the "new" chisels…...


----------



## superdav721

I'm back damn it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Were you missing???


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Happy birthday. Yer just a pup compared to us old guys!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening friends,

How was your trip Dave?


----------



## superdav721

Happy birth day Eddie.
It was great!
I came home to kids and now I want to go back.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy BD Eddie!


----------



## DIYaholic

Miracles do happen….

I spent some time in the shop and even created a little sawdust! Emphasis on "little"!!!

I cut out the parts for the grinder/sharpening station platform. I will assemble that tomorrow and then attempt to build the Ellsworth Jig. Emphasis on attempt!!!

I wonder if I'll finish it all tomorrow??? If so, I may be turning some toothpicks on Sunday!!!

Gotta go. My stomach is requesting nutrition and my brain is DEMANDING several cold ones!!!


----------



## ssnvet

So Randy… did you ever get the lathe back together?


----------



## superdav721

Ok took a bath with Clorox. I had to get rid of all those little creature I brought back with me from the mountains.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Eddie!

Best medicine today was this -










This is one of two shelves my friend gave me. She said that her father had used them in a cabinet and that the boards were mahogany. The closest section in the picture seems pretty yellow for mahogany. It was bowed, so I pulled out my Falcon Pope #5 and then my jointer plane just to do a 'few minutes' in the shop.

Tired, but happy. Ticker is still ticking.

Rex and I could take our show on the road. The Golden Crapper and his cute Angina…..


----------



## bandit571

Mozz. Cheese sticks, and a couple Mountain Dews…

Worn out right now, almost like I actually DID something today….

Andy: Our dog has a "bite" on it's back hip. Will not quit licking the dang thing, has all the hair around eaten off. Stinking up the house,too. Anything I can put on it, to keep her from messing with it? ( can get pics, IF you want)


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I sent a pm but talked to my daughter and she said it COULD BE a "hot spot". They treat those with antibiotics and steroids.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit hope your dog get better ,kinda sounds like a snake bite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave red buggs can be a pain in the A$3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra thats the best medicine a person can get , know you are appreciating that bench now


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love, love LOVE the bench.

Bed bugs? ICK

Good night gents.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - I wan't born for another 12 years


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Yes, I was able to reassemble all the lathe parts back into working order. I also got bonus points for having NO extra parts left over!!!

Dave,
those aren't mountain creatures….
They're trolls! May be a chance to tain them into useful shop trolls!!!

Sandra,
Nice "curls"....
& them plane shavings look good too!!!

Oh yeah, I've another question for you…

Bandit,
I hope your doggie gets better.

Eddie,
How is the B-Day celebration going….
Are Are you you seeing seeing double double yet yet??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just pooped in to wish Eddie a happy birthday.


----------



## DIYaholic

No one hanging out tonight….
I took a shower….
Put on deodorant….
I even put clothes on….
Must be something Marty said!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
Not to you though Marty!

Maybe it wasn't something Marty said….
It may be the "Golden Sludge" that Rex is spewing!!!

It's gotta be Marty's fault….
Everyone is used to Rex's spewings!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy b-day eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll buy myself something in your behalf at the auction today…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.
Rex, I hope your runs of luck have changed.

Having a dinner here tonight for one of my best buddies who's retiring after 20+ years. She's a firecracker and we have a lot of shared stories. She just wanted to do something simple, so a few of us are going to get together and have dinner. Thankfully, hubby is cooking, so I won't be too tuckered out.

I had wanted to make her something for retirement, but it didn't happen. She's going to get married in a few months, so I'll aim for that occasion.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jet JWL 1236 wood lathe coming up soon and I know where to find it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I'm busy tonight, can we make it another time???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy. Getting to feel like the the side effects are subsiding, thank goodness for that. Pretty weak most likely due to eating issues. Sandra has a list of fruits and veggies she is going to get me today that i can liquify in the blender and easily swallow. I have been able to take endure, but that's not food, only vitamins.

I'll report back later how everything pans out.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta run, It's not a good deal unless I buy it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy the dinner with your buddy!
Don't go getting tooooo crazy and make the neighbors call the police!!!

Marty,
What did you say to drive everyone off???
Good luck at the auction…..

Rex,
With side effects easing….
Will we be seeing less spewing???

Time to start my caffeine ingestion…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, during this phase my main problem is getting food down. The meds I take require food to be effective, so that's probably the reason coming out of it seems so hard. I have been taking my meds washed down with Ensure, but like I said, that is not food, only vitamins. I'm going to try soup today and wait on what Sandra gets from the store that can be liquidised. Hunger pains have long since gone and I don't feel like I have a stomach anymore.

everything will hinge on what actual food I can get down me today. Hope that explains it more.


----------



## superdav721

Rex start feeling better.
Here ya go guys and gals


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye!

And the rest of the day to meself!

Might go out on the Rust Hunt again today.

Got to work the next three nights, though. Bummer!

Got woke up by a Charlie Horse above the ankle, hard to release a cramp like that…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm (en)sure that you will be your abnormal self soon….

Dave,
Nice video journal of your vacation. looked like you were enjoying yourself (in a good clean sort of way)!!!

Caffeine ingested….
Breakfast pastery consumed….
Motivation level rising….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex.
Often I get put off by eating and have no appetite.
Lisa crawled my @$$ because if she doesn't watch it, I sure won't, and before you know it I've went five or six days without eating.
After that, when I do try to eat, I can't.
It's been explained to me that when I don't eat, my stomach shrinks down to a tiny size.
So then when I try to eat, one or two bites and I feel like I've eaten a nine course meal.
Usually what I have to do is eat crackers and liquid for a couple of days.
The crackers gets into my stomach.
The liquid swells the crackers.
Somehow that helps my stomach get bigger.
Meanwhile, I'll eat other stuff that is liquid, like tomoato soup for example.
I bring all this up because I was wondering if you've tried crackers and liquid?
I know you probably have. 
Just thought I'd mention it.
I hope you get better soon.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......and Happy Birthday Eddie…..gotta go for now…BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sanrda,
Anyone heard from Sandra?
I don't usually worry about someone for a few days,
But she had that heart issue a couple of nights ago.
Stand up for roll call Sandra.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, 
If you get that lathe, I want a report on it after a few months of use.
That is supposed to be the exact copy of the harbor freight lathe I have.
The name plate and color are the only things that are different on it.
I like mine.
Well, mostly.
It works good for small stuff,
But doesn't have the oomph to turn bowls like I wanted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave,
Looks like ya'll had a great trip.
Lisa and I watched the video together.
We discussed how jealous we are.
One day, she and I are going to have to leave the kids behind and go on a trip too, just the two of us.
Lisa and I have only been on about five date nights in our lives without kids.
It would be amazing to take a trip with just the two of us.
Anyway, I'm glad you two had a good time.
You both deserve it. 
That looks like some beautiful country.
The last time I was through that part of the country, I was too young and ignorant to appreciate it. 
It's good to see you're back though.
Can't wait to see you so you can tell me in person all about the trip.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex - you are feeling better soon…..it's over a week now and the insult count is way down…..we're counting on you…....

Sandra - have fun with the girls tonight, too bad Marty can't make it…...

Maybe today is the day that Randy will find that elusive "motivation".....anyone taking bets??

William - I will get something wrapped up this weekend (I think) to show you…..


----------



## JL7

Super Dave…...cool video. Looks like a great trip…..did you keep the hat? Build yourself a buggy and you'll be all set…


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You can stop worrying about Sandra. Well, about the heart thing for now….
There are plenty of other things to worry about with her though!!!
She checked in last night and was her self, whatever that means!!!

Jeff,
Motivation did find me….
Laundry is drying….
Lunch is being ingested….
I also started to assemble the sharpening station work platform!!!

1" x 1" square metal tubing doesn't like to be cut with the SCMS….
Or more correctly the SCMS doesn't like to cut 1" x 1" square metal tubing!!!
Just kidding, I knew that all along, that's why I used metal fabrication tools!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks folks, yes its good to be back. We will William and I hope you two get to take a trip ALONE!
Its nice.
Yes I kept the hat. Its made of rice straw and hand sewn. Wore it tieing my 7 foot tomatoes and mowing the yard.
Now I bought an anvil. A little piece of railroad iron. Going to do some cleanup.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks William for the info, I plan to try some soup with some pieces of biscuit in it to get me going. The bad thing when something like this happens is that my meds just don't work without food in my stomach, so I can't pull out of it. Sandra is getting me some fruit to make an Ensure based smoothie to try. I'll just have to experiment from there, she's also making me tapioca pudding as well with some fruit puree plus anything else that seems I could get down me in the way of real food.
In the meantime, I am drinking lots of water and a little milk to make sure I don't dehydrate.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the second day of rust hunts

After buying a mower yesterday for $40, today we find four more for about half that amount. Of course, IF we hadn't bought the first one, none of the others would have shown up.

Wife found a few items, I didn't. There were a few other places to go, but can't get to today. Need the gas for work…

Plane and the two chisels are all cleaned up, saws work like new. Not a bad day…


----------



## superdav721

Bandit is on a role.
Hang in there Rex.


----------



## bandit571

pre-work nap over, cleaned up for work. Do NOT feel good, but can NOT call off.

Sorting through some of my #4 sized planes: one lonely Stanley Defiance, and FOUR Millers Falls versions.

Charlie horse cramps in the toes…..HURTS!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer Bandit!!!
Ask Andy about the cramps….
He's a veterinarian, he knows all about horses, even ones called Charlie!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I must confess….
I was the subject of a sting opeation!
It transpired yesterday afternoon….

No!!! It was not a part of an NSA, CIA, FBI or even state or local police task force….
I don't know excactly what organism was responsible. Yes, I said organism!!!
I was stung on my left hand and it swelled to the size of a catchers mitt.
Good thing I'm right handed!!!


----------



## JL7

I don't get it Randy? According to your photo, your left hand is already the size of a mitt? But OUCH anyways…..

The obligatory monthly Rockler trip is complete….....there were supposed to be bargains galore, because they are moving across the street next month…..I must have just missed them bargains…

I bet Dave's out there pounding some steel on the railroad track under the new awning…..


----------



## superdav721

Yep film tomorrow


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Hang in there. It's got to get better.

Dave, Thanks for taking us along on your trip. All that beautiful water! We really need some of that here.

Bandit, I'm tellin ya, Tonic water is the answer to those cramps! Or quinine tablets if you can't stand the taste of the tonic water.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice slide show Dave. What program are you using for those

Mrs. Maniac is on the road visiting her mother and shuffling kids around (camp and grammi's) so I had a productive Saturday all by my lonesome.

1. big dump run this a.m. (4 weeks worth… yuk!)
2. emptied DC and shop vac and cleaned the filters for those as well as the over head air filter.
3. spent 4 hours doing long overdue maintenance on the tractor…. changed oil, cleaned air filter, cleaned fuel filter, cleaned battery terminals (baking soda in water makes quick work of verdigreen on cables and grounding strap), replaced terminal clamp bolts, topped off trainy/hyd. fluid, changed fluid in front axial (it's a 4WD tractor), hit all the ziircs with grease, dismounted the York rake, and mounted the log splitter, and lubed up the log splitter …. WILLIAM SHOULD BE PROUD OF ME :^)
4. split 1/2 a cord of Oak.

I hurt all over….

2 Aleve and on my second cold one…. need to think about something to eat.


----------



## ssnvet

all you guys got Saturday night fever or what?


----------



## JL7

I wish I didn't…..


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Where's the new lathe Marty?


----------



## superdav721

Matt I do it all on a Mac with iMovie


----------



## JL7

Matt….sounds like you need to chill out…..busy day man!


----------



## ssnvet

they came out great Dave…

between the cold ones, the Aleve and the chicken fingers…. I'm starting to come around here….

watching a lame Star Trek movie.


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets are on the tellie tonight!!!

I'll give ya three guesses as to what I'm doing….
& the first two don't count!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was enjoying a cold one (or 2 or 3), watching my NYMets play ball in Pittsburg!
Now….
I am drowning my sorrows!!!


----------



## JL7

My Twins won today Randy…....better have a couple more cold ones….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That means I'm gonna hav'ta gitz meezeself to da staw four mmaw brewskies!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey guys….. don't go gettin' all blubbery about a ball game… The seasons not over yet.

My puppy struggled getting up the steps to get in the house tonight…. I hope his hips aren't going south.


----------



## JL7

No worries Matt…...never get blubbery about ball games, unless Randy's listening…..and by the sound of it…..............


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. .... speaking of getting all blubbery…

My wife has been gone 14 hours and I already miss her. :^(

It's too quiet sitting around an empty house all by my lonesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's just a ball GAME!!!
I'm just a little disappointed, that's all.

It was a great day overall! I made more progress on my sharpening station. Not as much as I would have hoped for, but then again, my signatre line says it all…
"I may not be good…but I am slow!"

Pictures to prove I made some progress:



























The grinder will sit atop this "platform", and a "Shopmade" OneWay Wolverine sharpening jig (yet to be made) will be used to sharpen my turning chisels.

See, I did do something, other than procrastinate, today!!!


----------



## JL7

Well done Randy…...can you make me one of those too?

I sent your name here for consideration:


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Fire up a few power tools….
It won't be so quite!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'd be happy to make one for you and honored should you use it! I should have it in the mail around July 20th, *3013*!!!

I'm glad YOUR Twins WON, but even more overjoyed that…

*The NY Skankees LOST!!!*


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy - I just printed your post to put in the time capsule I'm making for my great-great-great grandchildren that will want to sharpen their lathe tools….....I left the part about the Skankees out tho…...sorry.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can make that Time Capsule for you….
Should have it done by July 20th, *3012*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With all these pressing projects….
I need to hibernate, err get some sleep!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The Jet lathe is still 3 weeks out…..

Not much to declare from the auction yesterday, unless you consider a beer fridge magnet as a good find…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sharpening station is looking good Randy.

Good morning gents and germs. Put together another cutting board yesterday, and made a glue-up jig.
Photos to follow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My 2 girls and their families came over yesterday for a cookout. Had a good time spoiling the Granddaughter with grapes, Popsicle, and marshmallows before sending her home…..


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...

Marty - I believe Randy can help you with the fridge magnet gloat…....he once did an ice gloat in Alaska…it was amazing…

Sandra - those cutting boards can get addicting…...be careful….your friends and family will start to look at you funny. In my case, I'm not sure it was because of the cutting boards tho….....

It's a little early for jiffy pop, but bring on the video Dave…....


----------



## superdav721

Sounds fun Marty.
Most of your auctions have unbelievable stuff. Better luck next time.
Soup is on
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/rr-anvil-smithing-tools/


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning People and Poopers,

Marty,
That would be an "attractive" deal, from your latest public sale of private property, a handy note hanger or child's art securer, none other than a trusty *Refridgerator Magnet!!!*

Sandra,
Thanks!
Good thing the cell phone photos don't show the butchered square holes clearly!!!

Jeff,
Do you need any *"Authentic Achorage, Alaska Cocktail Coolers"*???
You may want to buy them NOW! There aren't many left….
I recently lost power and they're going fast!!!


----------



## JL7

Cool video Dave…..still like the hat…...

Randy - do you ship the *"Authentic Achorage, Alaska Cocktail Coolers"*?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I do provide delivery and distribution within the contiguous United States. However, I use USPS, UPS or FedEx….
No ocean going "ships" involved!!!


----------



## bandit571

After-work-nap is over…

Mountain Dew and Brats to wake up

Andy…. Tonic water is for Gin! I have FLEXERIL!!!! I'd rather have the Gin & Tonic…..

#$#@#$ Sniper! Plan B in effect! IF I find that Bum, it will be H.E. in Effect on his rear areas.


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to find out about the chisel I bought the other day









The top one. Has a Salt Shaker style ferrel? Tang looks strange, too. Note the flair about halfway along it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You do realize that that top one is missing the handle, don't you???
I like to point out the obvious!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cold beer magnet just for you Randy…..









That ranks up there with my ice and water in the door magnet…..


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Do you think I should return it as defective????

Time to go list a few more planes for sale…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Marty,

I really like the "Ice & Water" magnet….
Not a fan of "Miller Lite" magnet or the actual beverage though!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
NO!!! You have to search for it's long lost brother….
The "Pepper Shaker" ferrule chisel!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Here is a marble machine, from Matthius Wandel's website….


----------



## bandit571

Might be still back at the Restore store.

Had to break in a newbie last night at work, just what I wanted to do all night…...Babysit.

Made 14,000 blue handles for 1 gal. water bottles. Someone had sped the line up a full second of run time, to 10.83 seconds. Four parts every time. No downtime or alarms. 430 cardboard boxes made. Four units completed, 90 boxes per unit, 41 parts per box. Had the fifth one about half done at quitting time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How ya'll be!?

I went to the shop today….....
Well should I be truthful and say I hobbled to the shop today.
I had intentions of doing something.
Just as I opened the door though,
The buddy with the 60s truck showed up and I sat down at the coffee pot.
We BSed the morning away I done exactly nothing today.

I do have some ideas for a couple of new pen blank designs though.
Also, another good buddy (Jeff) has got boxes on my mind.
One day soon I will be working on that concept.
Wait till ya'll see the boxes that I have pictures of.
I can so get into that.
Next thing you know I'm going to be making boxes all the time like Jeff and Andy.
I hope I can do as good a job.

Anyway, since I done nothing today,
That's about all I have to tell.
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Guess who got a hair cut ???


----------



## JL7

Matt?


----------



## DIYaholic

"Guess who got a hair cut ???"

A: Your back!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'm glad you found my dog, I was wondering where she went. She took off when she found out that she was getting a flea bath and a cut…..


----------



## ssnvet

The scary part is that he still looks like a shaggy bum.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like fozzy bear got a hair cut.

Dave - I watched the video. I know exactly nothing about smithing, but are you sure you're not Larry the cable guy? Sound just like him.

Reached the 90s here today, so my brain is fried. Slogged through the day without getting much of anything accomplished. It's supposed to be hotter tomorrow, so I think I'll head to work early and hide out in the building. According to my husband, I look like death warmed over.

My neighbour is heading to Houlton Maine in a few weeks, so if I want to order something and have it delivered there, she'll pick it up. Very tempting.

I need a new project.

Okay, even my sense of humour is fried.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, my inlaws just got back from a trip to Cape Breton…. Funny, they didn't do any shopping while they were there :^)


----------



## ssnvet

So happy to have my lovely wife back home.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Enjoyed the vid. I need to take a pic of all my hardy hole tools. There are several that you would like.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
CONGRATULATIONS and a thank you too!!!
YOUR Twins beat the NY Skankees, 10 - 4 !!!

Even better….
MY NY Mets beat the Pittsburg Pirates 4-2 !!!


----------



## superdav721

First you guys are nuts.
Sandra I was an employee of Time Warner Cable as a Senior linesman. That movie came out when I was doing that. You wana guess how many times I heard "you sound like the cable guy!" 
You made me smile. Get er dun!
Andy I would love to see them.
Now I have been off work for 2 weeks.
I dont wana go back.


----------



## superdav721

(I know I posted a response to Sandra and Andy a few minutes ago.
This site is getting weird.
Jeff here is an idea for ya!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been off work for 2 *days*.
I don't wana go back!!!


----------



## JL7

That *IS *a cool idea Dave…...way beyond my (non) pay grade though…....

It don't seem to matter with me how many days off, I never want to go back….....

And thanks William for the shout out…..some goodies will be shipped tomorrow…..some surprises in there for the Mississippi and Louisiana boys…....


----------



## superdav721

What!


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's official….
The Weekend is over!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Very pleased to report that I am finally on the mend.
I will get to the shop today to carry on what I was doing over a week ago. I am very happy that the smoothies I have been taking have started to make me come around.
I hope to get a lot done this week.

Sorry for all those not wanting to go back to work after a nice break, but you know, I need those tax dollars, I have been out of gum since Chris disappeared.

Y'all have great day, I will be thinking of you in between naps.


----------



## JL7

Good morning all…....

Great news Roger…..go get some…....

Your gum supply is safe for at least another day…...hi ho, hi ho….


----------



## superdav721

i owe i owe


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Jeff. My plan is to get that shelf unit done by tomorrow so that I can stash the catch all crap and clear the decks for action.
Looks like I will have some equipment maintenance to do as tools have sat around for years and need some TLC and resetting, I'll do them one at a time when I need to use them.
I need also to fit one of the vices I have to Bertha, which will mean I need to have someone with a wroking body and set of muscles to lift one so I can bolt it. Stupid little things like this are a big hold up for me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I have had 3 DOS notices this morning when trying to get to the site. AS you know I have spoken about bad site connections and available usage during early morning hours before, and I think some of you experienced the same problems.
I have sent 2 messages to Debbie about the misuse of some of the scan/backup procedures that are obviously taking place at the site's server admin. DOS is caused by servers who have been given 100% priority to perform scans/backup, thus denying the site to function normally, a very stupid and naive way of doing things and not compliant with industry standard throttling procedure 1.01.

Lets hope the message gets through and the techs read the manual.


----------



## StumpyNubs

REX IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So….......Watch out.


----------



## bandit571

BOOO!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WHO?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Could it be the Ohio Planesman?


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Snowman! When is the next run to Texarkana? Maybe Rex can be Buford T, Justice?

ps, leave that damn dog at home, looks too much like Randy….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Junior, you sure didn't come from my loins. When I get home I'm gonna punch your mama.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Lovely day here in God's country. mild with wet stuff falling from the sky. Holy water no doubt.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, That Japanese vid was incredible! You got a plane like that?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Probably not Andy, but Bandit will sure have one.


----------



## bandit571

The Ohio Planesman is branching out, to include some cutting edge stuff









Just for that, "I'm gonna Bar-B-Que your >>>>>>>>"


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, would that be a "Rump Roast on the Bar-Bie?"


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Nubbers!

On one hand it sucks to have to take a 20% (furloughs) but on the other a guy could get use to working only 4 days a week.


----------



## bandit571

That is about all I work each week, plus every other weekend. Now if it wasn't them 12 hour shifts, I might like them…

STILL no afterwork nap! GRRRRRR! Still have to work tonight…. Double GRRRRR!


----------



## superdav721

No Andy I dont but I want to set off on the eastern journey. I already prefer there saws.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have any of their style of planes, but a couple of mine are getting close to them…









Ribbon shavings, from a fore plane???


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a record tieing 93 degrees and humid today….
Fantastic conditions to be doing manual labor in the great outdoors!!!
More of the same forecasted for the next several days….
YIPHEE!!!

Rex,
Glad you are back to your unusual self! Enjoy the shop time!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Weather here was hot, hot, hot. With the humidex it was in the 100s which is very rare here. Car to building was the only amount of outside I could handle.

Matt - you mean they didn't come home with a lobster trap lashed to their roof? Count your blessings.

Rex, glad to see you're not feeling as crappy. I make smoothies in our VitaMix almost daily. Keeps us all in veggies and fruits without much fuss.

Finished the small board for my friend who retired. Heading out to bring it to her. Maybe hubby will start the van and the AC for me…

!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I don't have much to say tonight.
Glued up some more blanks today.
Lisa set off this evening to work the golf tournement in Jackson.
I'll only see her in passing as she's going to bed for the next week.
For example, she'll work 16 hours tonight, drive over sixty miles home and have about five hours to sleep before she has to leave out again.
I hate it when she has to work gigs like this.
I miss her already and she's only been gone a couple of hours.
Yes, I sound like a blathering idiot, but I really love me wife. 
I miss her this badly when she's only working long hours.
It makes me think about it.
I don't know what I'd do if anything ever happened to her.
I would be absolutely lost in the world without her.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, they made the trip on a Harley, so no lobstah traps….


----------



## ssnvet

Picked up a set of jointer blades on the cheap from Amazon…. these Powertec blades seem like a pretty good deal. $13 and they're "Supah shaup"


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Nice jig!
& the board came out great too!!!

William,
You're just an old softie!!!

Matt,
Did they at least bring a "lobstah"???


----------



## ssnvet

Oh, we got all the lobstahs we need just down the road.

I eat about one a year


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

william you dont sound like a blathering idiot, just a person who knows hes blessed with a great wife and loves her ,i have meet you family and you are really a blessed person , thou i know you may not feel that way when you are dealing with the pain you do but you are and i always think of Proverbs 31:10-31 sorry to rant on but i threw some fine jewerly away in my time by not seeing them .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening again. Just watched the Amazing Race Canada. The US version is the only show my hubby and I make a point of watching. I'm not much of a TV person other than that. I was leery about the Canadian version, but it was very good.

William, it's nice to hear how much you miss your wife. My husband and I can pick at each other for sport, but we'd each be lost without the other.

Matt - we have a big feed of lobster every year in Nova Scotia. By big, I mean we get 20-30 lbs, cook them up and then eat them at a plywood table covered in newspapers. Nothing fancy, just homemade rolls, melted butter, lobster and beer. My husband's record is 12.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, now I have to go look up Proverbs. BRB


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice passage.

Time for me to hit the hay. Dr's appointment in the morning.

Good night all


----------



## JL7

Great to here the Rex insults flying again, a vast improvement over last week. ;>)

William - what Eddie said…..

I think I missed the Randy sharpening jig update?? Better scroll back and look again….

Nice work on the cutting board Sandra…....2 down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sorry to say….
No progress today….

The heat today done wore me out.
Perhaps I'll venture to the lair tomorrow….


----------



## JL7

Hot and humid here too…...all week. I was dog tired all day, so I get it….....but keep in mind, you only got a hundred years or so to get mine done, so you should really forego the heat and get crackin….


----------



## DIYaholic

I did get crackin'....
Cracked open several cold ones!!!
I had to do something to beat the heat!!!

I'm calling my day over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Sorry for no report yesterday evening, I was just shagged out after the time I spent at the shop. Man, is it hard to make this body wake up and work again. The good news is that I got the freestanding shelving unit base completed and that today I fully expect to "have her done" and maybe start to load the "catch all" crap that I need to get out of the way. This will mean that time I get for the shop on Wednesday should ne related to actually making something. Whoopee. But don't get carried away, it won't be site publishing material, just our thread info.

Got some more rain headed our way today in the Republic, we need it, plus the cooler temperatures that come with it.

I do hope you all have a great day, I'm doing well on smoothies.


----------



## DamnYankee

M U S T
H A V E
C O F F E E . . . .


----------



## superdav721

mmm coffeeeee


----------



## bandit571

Don't have any "Jack" for the coffee, here..

I guess it will be two or three Mountain Dews…

When one HAS to take a Flexerill just to walk to the bathroom…....

Off today today, won't be doing anything…....

TOO BLEEDING HOT!


----------



## DamnYankee

Good to go now.

No pics (so I guess its just a figment of my imangination) but I've been working on rebuilding/reworking an ever growing protion of my workshop and the set for Pippin. Not much to show for the set just several raised platforms and some spears. If I ever get done with the re-work of the shop I might take pictures and post.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK!

Still haven't done a bloody thing, and I like it!

Well, unless you count working on a pair of chisels, while sitting on my "foundation" at the computer.

Thanks to a few pills, it no longer hurts just to stand up, let alone walk about a bit. Haven't tried any stairs,,,,,,YET!

Have three planes for sale on Feebay, right now. All are a #4 in size, all made by Millers Falls. Good planes, just had too many of that size. Still have three others in the shop, too.

Now, about them #3 sized ones…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch Break….
Then a half hour equipment repair….
Then DONE for the day!!!
The boss gave everyone the afternoon off, from the 90+ degree heat & humidity!!!

I may need to work on my "prototype" sharpening station….
Need to have a functioning sharpening unit completed for Jeff by the year 3013!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home from my dr. appointment. Thankfully my face was in full blown butterfly rash and he saw it for himself.
He actually called the rheumatologist directly and I'm apparently going to see the rheumy within a week.
Fingers are crossed.

Dr. also put me off work for the rest of the week. The heat is making everything worse. So now I have time to go to the shop, but I don't have the energy. At least I can lounge in the AC and think about going to the shop.

Later Maters


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope the "rheumy" is able to sort it all out!

Extended lunch break is over….
Time to go fix a mower….


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - you coul dmake a killing around here if it ever stops raining long enough to mow anything. We've got grass as tall as corn stalks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening every one
hay DY and Randy and Sandra and Bandit


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Rex , my girl friend sounded like you she said all i want was sex and not a relationship that i was to shallow , i told her well you sound like my friend Rex he told me the same thing and we never had sex but we are still friends , she got mad , i just dont know Rex told her you were proable right , i just dont love her and so its over ,anyways she never liked my dog either ,she wouldnt even let him sleep in the bed hes a small dog ,but did tend to want the middle


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i got that old plane working put some of that PB blaster on it it now piviots will leave it at williams next time i go over there should be soon ,it needs the small blade but i think you can get one r you probable can make one one on that forge , i want ever use it i love my planes but i use em and dont see doing any toung n groove .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what happen to Marty ,he didn't hop a train


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i guess i got to go and play in the hallway ans see what up in the blogs and projects


----------



## bandit571

Well, Bandit is still around..

Dealing with heat cramps the last two days, can you say….. FLEXERIL?

Too dang hot to do much of any wood working today.

Sitting at this desk, with a LARGE fan a-blowing on me. Even sat here and sharpened a couple old chisels..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh, "The Woodsmith Shop" is coming on….


----------



## superdav721

Eddie now you keep that plane and I will help you find some blades for it.
And when you go to Williams give me a heads up and we will all get together.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - Any woman who doesn't like your dog isn't worth your time.

My 5'9 daughter has again complained about the metal bunk bed she sleeps in. Can't say i blame her. I've toyed with the idea of building her a double bed, but just saw an older headboard/footboard on kijiji for $75.00. I may be mistaken, but it looks like hardwood to me. I recognize the style from my grandmother's house. May be worth picking up, and refinishing.


----------



## bandit571

Did get a little handle work done, today









Made a new handle for that rusty old thing that MIGHT have been a chisel









and couldn't even get to the lathe….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

Looong day at work. We brought in a techy guy to help us with our new machinery installations and I spent ~6 hrs with him on the shop floor learning about the new equipment and debugging it. Looks like the set up is going to do most of what we wanted it to do, and with some creative extra leg work, we'll be able to get it to do the rest.

The Vista saw is a 20" dia blade model and we can stack up 2×4s four high, and then put three stacks side by side and cut 12 pieces at a whack…. which chews through a half a lift of lumber in quick order.

The optimization program is the cat's meow though… we ran a cut list of 5 different length items, loading stacks of 16' long 1×4 on the roller conveyors. When we enter the stock length, the program goes through all the conceivable configurations and automatically determines how many of each part to cut from each run of 16 footers. We're talking a 2" trim cut on the front edge, then the fence pushes the stock through a series of cuts until the remainder is to short for use. Cutting for a production order of 10 assemblies, the average waste at the end of a board was less than 6", with the last boards having a 14" scrap piece.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Be careful what you speak of….
Andy will want to put that saw to use for making quick work of his next 1000 boxes' cutlist!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 10:00 PM….
Do you know where your cold one is???

A) Yes, it is cascading down my throat!!!

I'm taking Sir Stumpy's advice, because I've earned it….

Here is proof that I made some progress on the "Ellsworth" jigs for the sharpening station.


















There is a bunch still to do, that is why I'm only have a few cold ones and not a full case!!!


----------



## JL7

Anybody home?

Eddie…..William is expecting a package on Thursday…....

Matt…..that wood cutting monster sounds quite wicked…..watch the fingers…..

Randy - have you checked out this site? http://www.shapeoko.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## JL7

That is looking pretty spiffy there Randy…...is there a link or something to the design? I need to get up to speed, cause in only a thousand years or so (I thought it was only 100…) I'll be sharp…..


----------



## ssnvet

Man Randy, you did a nice job on that.

Jeff, we've learned our lesson about foot pedal actuated saws… the new saw requires to hands to trigger it. The right hand brings the gaurd/clamp down, and the left hand then cycles the blade. You may cut the tenders fingers off… but not the operators.


----------



## ssnvet

OK, so I'm a little excited to be doing something new and different at work for a change (and maybe just a wee bit proud, since I'm in charge of this project), and I posted a more extensive write up about it on the Power Tool forum where more people might see it (since Stumpy's clubhouse is only for the extremely deranged).

The first guy that reads it plows me with an accusation of replacing honest workers jobs with automation, when we're trying to keep this operation afloat so everyone can keep their job.

And I thought all the Luddites were extinct (or hand cutting dovetails in their basements)


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is still around, just running low on Mountain Dews.

According to the local Hayseed Weather station, it hit 100 degrees here today!. I'm soaked, and I even sat in front of a fan all day.

Got that chisel handled back up, and called a day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If you were serious about a link....

I'm not following it verbatim, I'm combining info from a few different sources.

Thanks for the ShapeOko link! The site looks VERY interesting. I WILL be checking it out in greater detail!!!


----------



## ssnvet

low 90's with 95% humidity in Maniac land today….

I took the dog for a walk to get the mail after dinner and you could cut the air with a knife…. just like being in a sauna… complete with dear flies.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening misfits.

Well, I did get her done (well almost)

Here's the before and after:

Before:









After - as of today









Just a 3 shelf planks to cut and install.

I'll be loading the crap onto it tomorrow, finish tidying up, and Thursday is Project day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Specs., it's 8 feet long and 24 inches deep. There's a platform underneath too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You're making me look like a slacker. Not that it's all that hard to do!!!

That is quite the transformation. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! You must be thrilled Rex, it looks great. So what's top of the project list?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - nothing like a shot from the grassy knoll to ruin your mood. I got a chuckle out of the word Luddite though.

Randy - It really looks like you earned those brew. Your project is moving along really well.

Me and my big mouth today….. I was at my neighbour's place, and she's trying to replace two side rails on her daughter's bed. Before I caught myself I uttered those dangerous words "I could make those, no problem!" 
So guess what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
You said "I could make those, no problem!" 
Yup, That confirms you are officially a LumberJock!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I'm not so much thrilled as relieved that I have albeit overcome what was preventing me from making stuff.
Now I have managed to construct things to hold all the crap that was piled up everywhere, with no place to do any actual WW. All this is not totaly finished, but it is to a stage where I can breath and have places and spaces to actually work in.
As for first projects, I have so many in my head, but logically, I need the focus on what I have all the necessary bits and pieces for a project.Then there is of course all those planter box sides already cut, a destroyed flower cart that I managed to salvage a little from, and some outdoor chair parts of which I will have to check if I have all the parts for them. I want to move on to smaller things, boxes are in mind. I will aslo have to service the tools, even unpack some and set them up, another learning curve.

To me it does not matter whatever comes out on the project list first, I will be thrilled with anything that gets me back to a doer and not just some bloody onlooker.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You go and DO….
I'll look on….
I'm really good at watching people do things!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Making three wood blocks really tired me out….
Time to call it a night. Another 90+ degree day awaits me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, Would you believe somebody asked Sandra (mine) the other day if I could make a porch chair swing ….. I'm thinking about it, that's why I will have check out what parts inventory I have,


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy,
I can use the same templates I have from my own designed Yard furniture I made a few years ago. Here's a Pic of the full set I made (and sold)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Wednesday Morning. Early.

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Well yesterday was a calendar marking day where I officially stopped building places to refurb the shop's ability to have a workplace environment and places for mounted crap on surfaces to go. Today's shop time will be centered on putting the stuff I built into service by moving and placing items out of the way of work surfaces.
I fully intend by Thursday I will have an environment that will allow me to "do stuff" other than refurbing, be that a new project, an old previously started project, repairs and servicing equipment, in fact anything that will be an end to my very long absence from actual WW. I don't have the luxury of being able to have all the time at the shop that I want, but I will take any time I can get.

I do hope that you all have a great hump day and you get to do what you want to do.


----------



## DamnYankee

YEAH!!! REX!!!
I know you've got to be getting excited about getting to doing!
That yard furniture looks awesome! You wouldn't happen to have any plans you'd like to share would ya?


----------



## superdav721

You guys are moving right along.
Carry on!


----------



## bandit571

Morning People!

Got zero planned for today….

Might go to work tomorrow night….


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, All your efforts in your shop are starting to show. I see the floor now!


----------



## bandit571

Dave: I now have a Parting tool blade, and I am thinking maybe grinding it into a marking knife. Anything you can tell me about doing that?

Looks like a spear point? Part that was in the handle was round, until they reshaped it to hold in the wood.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Guess who made the eMag?


----------



## ssnvet

great progress Rex…. progress = victory

I love the lawn furniture…. looks much more comfy than Adirondak chairs.

I want to make wooden lawn (and future porch) furniture myself. And I pretty much intended to do the NYWS Adirondack chairs…. but after a long weekend at my mother-in-laws cottage recently, I was confronted with one ugly truth.

I don't think I've ever sat in an Adirondack chair that I though was comfortable. I guess I'm just not a big fan of having to make use of a block and tackle to get out of my darn seat.

Maybe you guys are aware of some better plans that aren't so stinkin' low?

Or maybe Rex can share where he got his plans?


----------



## superdav721

Bandit Grind it on a slow speed grinder and try to keep it cool. If you get it where you see colors appearing in the steel you have taken the temper out of it. Second method is shape it to where you want it and re harden it then temper it. You can do this with a propane torch. Acetylene is better.


----------



## JL7

It's high noon and blazing hot! Have to work in the plant again this week. I don't normally wear shorts and a t-shirt to work, but I am today….....

Rex - great shop progress my friend, and the furniture is very nice….....can't wait to see more projects flowing out of the great Republic….

Hope everyone is staying cool…


----------



## ssnvet

*Guess who made the eMag?*

I don't usually look at it… but I figured I would today if our own wittle Mr. Stumpikins was there…

didn't see you.

interview with Grumpy?

in memorandum with Gary K?

I give…. who???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm hurt, Maniac. You didn't see the video of the month?

It's "Old-Timey Woodworking" #2


----------



## superdav721

Whats an Emag?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I totally agree with your comment about the Adirondak chairs not being comfortable. The tall folding chairs I have posted previously are the most comfortable I have ever sat in (and I have a terrible back). 

There is a link to the cutlist for these in the comments.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's official….
This was the third day in a row with high temperatures at/or above 90 degrees…
We're havin' a HEATWAVE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Relief is in store….
Tomorrows high will only be 88 degrees….
I might need a sweater!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy come down here and get you some of this humidity.
Its great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks but NO thanks
I'll let you enjoy the sticky air!!! 
Humidity here now is only 50%....
Felt a lot higher, when I was out wacking weeds!!!


----------



## JL7

Same weather here…..and we can't take the heat….I'm currently hiding in the basement if anyone asks…...Randy, the storms start here tomorrow and hitting you on Friday…...Should be FUN!

Speaking of hiding….you think Marty, Mike, Rich and Ham are secretly meeting to conspire against us?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys,

Just taking a break from S$it shifting.
Maybe a short nap, then back to the salt mines.

Yankee, I'll will have to look around and see if any of my original design sketches survived. I do have the patterns for all the pieces though, so it is quite easy to make them now. If you go to http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/projects
and take a look at my projects (there is only 6 of them) you will see the single chair experiments, the complete set of yard furniture, and the planters I talk about too. If you are up for a laugh, while you are there check out "You never Know" http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36324 Of course everyone else is invited too.
Personally, I *Hate* ANYTHING Adirondack. Common as cat's crap, ugly and uncomfortable.
For those interested in making my design chairs. I'll see how I can help, maybe write up something with dimensions and pattern sketches, plus any do's and dont's I picked up along the way.

For those who wonder about the original Flower Cart I made and refer to, if you go to one of my blogs 
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/26038 You will see what I am talking about.

While you are there and you need some entertainment then please check out
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22344
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22343
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/19489

In this last one, the video is missing, but it just showed a pen made from a trig with a larger bored twig for a cap. The whole post was me getting at a character LJ called HoboMonk who was a back to nature freak and made useless things from twigs and crap he had found, passing them off as some sort of new age wonders.
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001/blog/22342

Anyway, carry on having a good day. All those suffering the humidity and heat wave, good luck, we are in the 80's, so the bugs are heading North to find some warmth. Remember, The Flies of Texas are Upon You..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I think those guys are at Ted's plotting something.


----------



## bandit571

What is Emag? And, HOW does one get to read one?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, I think its an early magnesium soled hand plane, made for people who don't have the muscle tone to lift a heavy one, as they are not heavy Guinness drinkers, hence the name EMag.
Normally people read from start to finish, but of course it is the reader's choice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Here is the link to the LJ EMag....


----------



## ssnvet

Don't know how I missed it your Stumpiness…. probably because it was right in front of my face :^o

Rex, if you could make sketches with dimensions annotated, or trace your templates on paper, I' be more than happy to send you a set of CAD prints in return. This guy I know does it all day long at work (at least when he's not playing with CNC routers and programmable up-cut saws).

I like your chair too Andy…. Very handy to have them fold up. same offer as to Rex.

So my lovely wife just says to me, "why don't you go 'play' in your shop tonight? You haven't spent much time down there this week."

Is she a keeper or what?


----------



## ssnvet

Oops….

Double tap


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What the heck are you doing OUT of your shop….
The Missus said to go play!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex - you're right…..Ted is probably behind this….I should have thought of that…...and thanks for the stroll down project lane…....cool stuff….

Matt…..sounds like a free pass to shop time…..RUN, and don't look back…....

Uncovered some cool wood today…...

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/36907


----------



## JL7

Push….......

Maybe Marty's in custody again?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, now I am on the list for the Emag to show up.

Tried last two days to contact the plant, trying NOT to get canned for missing a day. have the Vacation days to cover it, IF I can quit playing phone tag with the front office. Left several Messages on their voice-mails. No call backs yet..


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's an eMag? Why, it's the most exclusive email newsletter in all of Lumberjocks! Several of our friends here on this thread have been in it, some more than once. It's a big honor, second only to having grandchildren or winning a hot dog eating contest.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I don't have any templates as all the parts are straight except for the seat supports and the arms. They are pretty straight forward to eyeball on the bandsaw.

Roger, "common as cat's crap". That's a good expression I've not heard before.


----------



## superdav721

I was picking. I have started a storm.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, It's a phrase used much in London, but they don't say "crap", they use real word. You have to be careful here, the other day I used the phrase "Gerry Rigged", and half a million Germans protested and said I was guilty of nationalistic profiling. Anyway, having supper at Paula Dean's place tonight in Florida.


----------



## gfadvm

Tell Paula to keep her chin up.

I guess the politically correct term for cat crap is "feline feces".


----------



## DIYaholic

Emag shmee-mag….
Published to "fluff up" the ego of lesser men (and women)!!!
I declined the offer to be in it….
To "low brow" for me!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Might want to lock your doors…..Marty is lurking….


----------



## DIYaholic

"Lock your doors"....
Don't forget to load the semi-auto!!!


----------



## JL7

Beware of (Bull) dog….


----------



## DIYaholic

Beware of BULL ($#!+)...


----------



## boxcarmarty

You can't see me cuz I have my eyes closed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I was out by the mailbox like you said but the only thing out there was a new light for the large barge…..


----------



## superdav721

There is the work a haulik.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think everything that had anything to do with electrical shorted out on the large barge. I even had to replace both batteries…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Is it December yet???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have you considered alternate energy….
Oh wait, that would be a sailboat!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all this fuss about the Emag???

Who's this Stumpy feller???


----------



## JL7

Hey…..it's Marty! and his large barge. Is there water in Indiana?


----------



## DIYaholic

di-litium crystals….

Solar power….

Hamster wheel….


----------



## superdav721

Stumps me


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Lights are required on all watercraft, and a match will not stay lit if the wind is blowing for a sailboat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Like a candle on a windy day… I'm out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Keep the "Large Barge" in drydock & you don't need lights….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boy, I missed a chat session tonight.

Tried to read the emag this morning, couldn't open it to save my life, but I do find the site horrid in the am.
Will try again. I enjoy reading the interviews.

Okay, I'm going to stand proud and say it : I LIKE Adirondack chairs. And not the cedar, cypress, hemlock ones either. I like them pine and PAINTED. With really bright, tacky colours. Although I don't know if I can ever sit in one again without thinking about cat crap.

Reminds me of a good one though. There is a greenish shade of yellow that in french we call "jaune caca d'oie" 
When you say it all together, it sounds somewhat sophisticated. It's amusing listening to anglophones try to say it. And it's even more amusing when you tell them it means 'goose crap yellow'

Did some labour exchange with my neighbour today. I built two 75" long bed rails for her while she moved furniture around for me, set up my daughter's new bed and took apart the bunk beds and moved them into the next room. My 13 year old now has a double bed, and she's over the moon about it.

MRI early in the morning. Hopefully I'll fall asleep in the tube.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have never found Adirondack chairs all that comfy….
but a great spot to sit IF you have a cooler of beers right next to you!!!

Sandra,
I hope you get that nap in during the MRI (*M*orning *R*estful *I*nterlude)!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Double bed for your daughter!! Is she expecting company? Or are you just spoiling her.

Got two hours in the shop…. I matched grain and prepped stock for the two front panels on the Hope chest build. I think they look pretty good. this Oak is from a different log than the top, rail and style wood, with a lighter color. So we're thinking about a 2-tone finish.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That will look great!

I must call it a day….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well today is the big day that I go on the offensive, instead of just being offensive.
I chose today to start on some real WW stuff, including projects, whether the shop was finished or not. I have made great progress with the shop and it may not be at the stage that I wanted it to be, but now having 2 work places free and a third almost free, I can't wait any longer.
Any time I get at the shop today will be 100% towards a project of some kind or another, no specific projects as I need to check available materials.
Needless to say I am very happy to at last (almost) be there and it will be so good to do something I really want to do, instead of "chores".

Hope everyone has a great day, I will.


----------



## superdav721

Good Luck Rex. Go make us something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- How'd the MRI go? Last time I had one I got claustrophobic and destroyed the tube like a baby chick coming out of an egg. Those things aren't cheap.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - have fun on your project. If I were to wait until my shop was "perfectly" organized and clean I'd NEVER get anything made. My wife already gives me crap about spending more time on stuff for the shop than on making anything else.


----------



## ssnvet

Rex…. go get 'em and do Sir Stumpy's motley crew proud!!

Sandra…. I like the way Adirondack chairs look …. I like it a lot. I even like the painted pine ones… I just don't like the angle. I find it uncomfortable…. if I'm going to recline, I don't want my knees pointing up, and I'm am at that point in life where I don't like falling into a chair and then having a hard time getting out of it. I'm hoping to finde, or create, a similar design that I find comfortable to sit in.

I didn't have time to glue up my panels last night, but hope to do it tonight.

The quality of the rip cut on my refurb Jet TS with the new Fusion blade is better than glue up ready… I'd say it's ready for finish! The blade will burn if there is much of any lateral force (i.e. stock not straight or fence misaligned). But if you've got a straight edge referencing off of a true fence, man it's purdy!

So when are Sir Stumps-a-lot and company going to feed up some "No nonsense, just sweet, sweet entertainment"? Your successes are raising the expectations of your adoring public :^)


----------



## bandit571

my mom is 83 today! So I guess we will be taking her out to lunch today.

Got to go back to work tonight, and tomorrow night. Then….a three day weekend!!!!

Trying to sell a few planes (3) not having much luck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
And it is a good morning.

I have packages from Jeff and Andy here.
News at eleven.

Ok, I couldn't think of a better line.
I meant I'll post all about it as soon as I can.


----------



## StumpyNubs

"Trying to sell a few planes (3) not having much luck."- Watcha sellin', *Bandaid*?


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls #900

Dunlap #4D BB ( M-F @90)

Mohawk-Shelburne #900

Basically they are the same plane,

Just the way they were labeled by M-F


----------



## StumpyNubs

Prices?


----------



## DIYaholic

A lot of sun….
Only 85 degrees…
A lot of humidity….
Clouds developed….
Skies decided to spit!!!

Sandra,
We need an update on the MRI.
Inquiring (& nosy) minds want/need to know!!!

Rex,
What are you doing reading this???
You my friend are suppossed to be *DOING some WOODWORKING!!!*


----------



## bandit571

$5.99 each +S&H

Will combine shipping


----------



## superdav721

Randy get you one of those planes!


----------



## bandit571

passed a Time & Temp. sign today…....2:30…...88 degrees

Should be real fun at work tonight….


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew it felt hotter than 85 today….
"Smilin' Tom", the local TV weatherman, just confirmed it….
91 degrees for a high temp today….
That makes 4 days in a row, above 90….
Another 93 degree day forecasted for tomorrow!!!
YIPHEE!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are they tuned up? I might be interested in the Miller's Falls 900 and the Mohawk-Shelburne 900.


----------



## bandit571

all tuned up and ready to go, all three of them


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll PM you tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How about you just send me a price, shipped, for all three.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - the oak looks great! Nice grain.
My daughter was in single bunk beds (smaller than a twin) and she's tall and getting taller. The double bed can go with her when she moves out….. (Ha, I hear Dave and several others snorting in the background)

Looking forward to see what Rex is building

MRI was a non-event. Was only in there for 30 minutes this time. I close my eyes before going in and leave them shut. I keep my breathing slow to convince my body that I'm calm and count my inhales and exhales, then my mind wanders, then I start counting again, etc etc.

In the land of free health care, nobody tells you anything after the MRI. It has to be read, and then the report will be sent to the neuro's office. Then the office will call if there's anything of concern, unless they forget to. Or unless it gets filed before the dr. sees it…..According to the neuro, I don't have MS. But he keeps sending me for MRIs 'in case there's a change'.

Did some tidying in the shop. Next project is germinating in my head…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Hows about you pay for the planes (& shipping), but give Bandit my residence for the "ship to" address!!!

Sandra,
So does that mean; No news is good news….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy doody nubby friends,

Let's see… watch sitcom with my wife or glue up the panels in the shop?

Hmmmmm….. we have had quite a bit of togetherness this week after all.

Oh wait… I've got a better idea…. let's clean the dog's ears :^o


----------



## JL7

Good evening folks…....

Patiently awaiting the project update from the Great Republic…...

Hope everyone is tolerating the heat…...


----------



## superdav721

Rex what did you do today?


----------



## DIYaholic

I tolerated the heat all day….
Now I'm tolerating a few cold ones in the comfort of A/C!!!

Been reading and watching turning stuff….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - Unless I have an aneurism that's ready to burst, the MRI report won't even hit the neurologist's desk for probably a week. It's a very very very frustrating system. And they don't call to tell you everything's okay either. So you're never quite sure if you haven't heard because all is well, or if it's just stuck in an in basket somewhere.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not that I'm bitter or anything


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just saw a hysterical LJ signature

*reintardation* : coming back in your next life as a hillbilly


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did my verbal purge for the evening:

http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/36924


----------



## DIYaholic

King Rex,
Your loyal subjects await an update….


----------



## ssnvet

The deed is done…










Cold ones say Tanqueray on the bottle tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooooh, nice clamps!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
And I thought you were sappy over wood….


----------



## ssnvet

OK… Deleting the politics….


----------



## DamnYankee

Ok need some help/suggestions

I've got two 11' 6"x10" black locust timbers I need to resaw to potentially use as the top of my new workbench. While my BS should be able to cut it I don't think I could hold them up long enough or steady enough to resaw that way. They are obviously too thick to resaw on TS. I am thinking of trying to use my reciprocating saw with a 12" blade….

Any thoughts?


----------



## gfadvm

I'm afraid the recip saw will do a very sloppy job and be painfully slow.

Roller stands in front and behind your bandsaw should support these. A good 1 TPI blade on the BS be a must for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I don't think a recip blade would provide a straight cut. Could you make a temp infeed & outfeed table for the bandsaw???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is tonight's post if you would like to see what Andy and Jeff sent, and what came of it.
Be warned though.
Tonight's post is a lengthy one.


----------



## ssnvet

Yank,

1. See if you can rent a large circulars saw (a 10" Milwaukee Ora 16" Makita would do the trick)
2. Look into buying a Prazzi Beam cutter attachment for your Skill saw.
3. Get a rip blade for a regular chain saw and shop build a guide.
4. Take it to a mill and pay them a few bucks to slice it up. A horizontal re-saw band saw would make short work of it.


----------



## DIYaholic

My day is ending….
Tomorrow may be Friday….
That doesn't mean the end of the work week though…
I'll be working Saturday….
I need my sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Yanks What Matt said!
No saws all!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy,

Well after much fanfare yesterday about getting to do some project type work, it didn't go right as I planned. Started off OK, with inventorying parts and items I had available from long ago previous projects to see what was needed to complete them and also use up the parts. The most likely candidate turned out to be Gnome doors which I had most parts for, but needed most band sawn pieces. No problem, the small Sears BS was there with a suitable small thin blade on it, so just use the template to scribe out and cut some pieces….right?
Well at the first cut the upper tire on the BS disintegrated, throwing little bits of "plastic" everywhere…..crap! As I was NOT prepared to convert the big Grizzly back to a tiny blade toy from the resaw configuration with a 3/4" blade etc., I decided to go to Sears and get a new set of tires, I had to go to town anyway to pick up meds. So I got the BS manual together with some pics of the serial # plates and wheels, even added a paint chip, you never know how much info they need? Got to Sears, of course they did not have a tire there, but could get a set overnight which I can pick up today - which I will. 
After spending half the day with nothing showing of happening, I returned to the shop and started work on 2 wheels that I need for the rebuild of the flower cart. I also gathered the materials together for a game I am going to make.
So that was my first day back at fun work. Not as planed, but I'm OK with it and just happy to roll with whatever I run into. Today I'll try again.

I do hope everyone has a great Friday, mine will be good.


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday all….

Rex, you got some project time! OK, not as expected, but not to far from everyone's reality….once you get the machines working again, they will behave better…...the BS was protesting from neglect….

Gotta go…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You are right the Jeff, the tools/machines have not been used or serviced for a long time now, so I will have to be wary that things like the BS tire can happen from non use and deterioration. Must tread carefully there and check out stuff before putting it back into service.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

News Flash.
LJ site management is being handled by the USPS in the early mornings.
Expect posting to take 3 to 5 business days to show up during this time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I set off my freakin' sawstop brake again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This time I was making a quick angle adjustment to the miter gauge and the aluminum fence just barely brushed the side of the blade which had not come to a complete stop yet after I had turned the saw off. That's TWICE! Since it was barely spinning the blade didn't sink into the brake shoe much and I was able to salvage it (the blade) but that's another $60 brake!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
The trials and tribulations of shop time! But it WAS shop time!! Good for you!!!
Only a minor set back, not a catastrophe. That is the nature of the beast we call wood working!!!

Stumpy,
Maybe you should get some brakes from Midas….
They provide a guarantee!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, When I got my Ridgid bandsaw, it had black electrical tape in place of tires! Previous owner said he had used it that way for years!. I got new tires at Woodcraft without even trying the black tape. Loved the USPS comment!

Stumpy, New fangled innovations: Bah Humbug!


----------



## bandit571

Stumpiness: PM sent

Got told last night that I WILL have to work Saturday night as well as tonight.

Three Techs, running eight lines and breaks, and answering alarms( I had about a dozen on one line) 
we need some extra bodies here!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here in Burlington, it was a record setting day….
97 degrees!
This was day 5 of 90+ degrees!!
I don't need no sticky records!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rainy and cool here today, which allowed me to wander away from my air conditioned home.

One of my friends getting remarried next year had asked me awhile ago if I would make her 2 adirondack chairs for a wedding present (Sept 2014) I decided on folding ones (folding cat crap, Rex) and had ordered the hardware from Lee Valley. Today she tells me she'd rather have Adirondack rocking chairs. Grrrrrrr. I told her that she needs to make up her mind or they won't get built. This is the first time I have an 'obligation' to make something. Not sure i like the feeling. WW has been entirely selfish up to this point. I've given several things away, or made them for an occasion, but I got to decide if and what to build…..

Perhaps I'll need to come up with a personal mission statement and policy.


----------



## JL7

Evening all…..

Sandra, I think you hit the nail on the head there….....I enjoy making the stuff that I want to make…...as soon as someone has creative control (read, they are paying money) it all changes….....no fun.

Once, I had a request for a cutting board with Yellowheart, and it wasn't "Yellow" enough for her…....GRRRR…..


----------



## JL7

Got a little crazy on the re-saw tonight…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy cow Jeff, that's a lot of resawing. What type of wood is that on the far left of the first picture?


----------



## DIYaholic

I think that first wood is MDF…


----------



## JL7

Zebrawood…and horribly warped…......I should say, dangerously warped….....

Not MDF…


----------



## JL7

Lacewood and Teak in there too…..plus some other stuff…....


----------



## superdav721

My 3 year old grandson said Pawpaw I want an apple. I go in the kitchen and there sits a peach sliced up as if an adult did it. i asked polity that I would like it better if he came and got me or his grandmother before using kitchen knives.
WOW.
The slices were even and pretty. He wasn't bleeding. I just couldn't get mad at him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, wow, wow! I really need to improve my resawing. I finally ordered a woodslicer blade. I'm hoping that helps.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'm getting "wood envy" again! Nice collection.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - one of my earliest memories is of my grandfather eating pieces of an apple off his paring knife. I told him I wanted to do that, he said no, I'd cut myself. I must have whined, because I also remember standing over the sink with blood dripping from my thumb while he calmly said 'see, I told you you'd cut yourself'.


----------



## JL7

Dave - that's a "Come to Jesus" moment there…..Glad it ended well…..I'm thinking a future woodworker/blacksmith…...

Sandra and Andy…..thanks…........


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't seem to keep my eyes open….
Don't even have the energy to go get me a cold one….
I believe it is time for me to fly….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's time to hit the hay for me as well.

G'night folks.


----------



## superdav721

Good night Johnboy.
Good night Mary Ellen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

WILLAM's on the homepage, William's on the homepage. I'm tellin' Mom!

Good morning, looks like was up too late, and am awake too early.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Nice to see you up and ready to go Sandra


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yesterday's shop time was somewhat perplexing, but enjoyable.

First order of the day was a run to Sears (some 25 miles away) to get the BS tire set that had been overnighted. Thankfully they were there, so I collected them and returned to the shop to fit them.
Then I read the instruction: ! "Soak the tires in hot water for a period, then take them out while still hot and lever them over the rims". 
That's fine and dandy if your BS is located in the kitchen and bathroom, but being located in a shop with no running water presented a problem. Back to the house, pick up and electric kettle full of water and bowl, take it to the shop and follow the instructions, then after fitting the tires, take the kettle and bowl back to the house. Bah! I have expended 4 hours from my projected 6 hours of shop time…..Bah.
The remaining time I had at the shop I am pleased to say, let me work on dying Gnome door components, work a little on a plant pot holder and so some more materials selection for the proposed game, I even got another small project underway that I had all the components for.
A good day with built in frustration.

Hope everyone has a great day, I' going to try again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Slept for 9.5 hours last night….
Haven't done that since,....I can't remember….
I'm guessing, out working in 90+ degrees for a week took it's toll.

I'm suppossed to work today, but with forecasted thunderstorms and 85 degrees for a high temp….
I'm going to do what I do best…..
Procrastinate….
I'll work tomorrow, with sunshine and temps predicted to be in the mid 70s.

I now need to consume enough coffee and ingest sufficient calories to support my trip to the lair….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm glad you are getting some "productive" shop time!!!
However, as the saying goes….
No pictures….
;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubbers!

Time to split the firewood… Better get goin', as it's already 86 deg.

We hit 100 yesterday (on the thermometer)

My wife is off to pick up the kids today…. Two weeks of peace and quiet are coming to an end.

Have a great Saturday


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I thought I was the only one who cut/split firewood when it's over 100! Gatorade and Tonic water will really help prevent the cramps that occur.


----------



## ssnvet

Break #1…. Cut up a small oak & dropped another big one…. Time for a complete change of clothes and to re-hydrate.

V8 and Fritos :^)

Andy, I only drink tonic when I can dilute it with Gin :^)

That part comes later…

Saw has a bad case of the leakies…. first oil & now gas :^(


----------



## ssnvet

LT

94 deg in the shade

I got a moment of inspiration while bucking the trunk to stove length










Had to sneak in a shop break…



















Does this qualify as woodworking?


----------



## DamnYankee

So far today's woodworking has involved trimming trees….does that count?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You are NOT going to freaking believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just set of that stinking Sawstop brake AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to hove to stop using my favorite Incra fence because it's aluminum! Granted, it's my own fault. I can't understand why I keep forgetting to return the fence to the proper position for a crosscut without hitting the blade after I've had it extended for a miter cut. That's THREE TIMES!!!!!!!!! Three cartridges, two blades, I'm out about $250 bucks! (Actually Sawstop gave me those three cartridges and one of the blades for free, but I have to find a replacement asap so I can get back to work, and I also need to buy a couple more because I promised to do some video of setting them off.)

I have never had a close call with a saw blade before. I am always very careful, even with this saw. So I can't understand why I have been so absent minded when it comes to the fence touching the blade!


----------



## ssnvet

break #3 … re-hydrating

20" dia oak logs bucked to ~18" are stinkin' heavy in this heat… and all I'm doing is rolling them into the tractor bucket.

I'm on T-shirt #4 and am into the ice tea.

Stumpy…. perhaps you should make a shop policy that when you use you cross cut with the Incra, you defeat the Saw Stop trip.


----------



## bandit571

spent a little time to fix a plane iron, since it was just a few degrees out of square. Then check the tune on two others









This is the M-F #900 V line, the one with the iron troubles, after a little work today









The Mohawk-Shelburne. It was replace in the M-F budget line by the 900.









And the Dunlap #4D BB Same as the 90 that M-F made. This one was sold at Sears, back in the 50s…

might be tuned up…...


----------



## DS

@*Stumpy *Maybe you could just laminate the Incra fence with a thin wood veneer or plastic laminate to break the electrical contact… just a thought.


----------



## ssnvet

break #4… re-hydrating… time for dry socks… my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt. No fair using the bucket on the tractor! Just jealous cause I no longer have a tractor with a loader


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy. No time for pictures. You will have to make do with this:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Inside recovering from the heat. Ended up at the neighbour's helping to build a deck. Also had to cut some slats to fit across the metal frame of my daughter's bed.

So sawdust was produced. Good day was had. Brain is toast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That must be one old bandsaw…..
A spoked wooden tire for it….
Or did William make you that bandsaw???


----------



## ssnvet

Rex is building Hobbit house doors :^)

Knocked off at 5:30 … cut up ~1 1/2 cords and got ~1/3 of it split.

One of the sweetest things in life is a brand new chain saw blade on a hot running saw… I diced up the 30' trunk in no time at all.

One of the biggest bummers in life is when your hot running saw poops out on you :^( Cleaned the air filter, mixed up a new can of fuel… not luck… it starts rough and will only rev up ~2/3 max rpm, but bogs down with little power… and it won't rev up to max rpm. :^( Thinking it may be the fuel filter… as that is often the culprit.

Wife and kids are home… grill is warming up… taters getting sliced and cold ones being consumed :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Here's my setup Andy,..










Today's carnage…










Back in '91 when I finished my nuclear power quals the navy threw a big wad of money at me. All my shipmates bought boats and sports cars, and I bought a tractor (used).

No wonder I didn't really fit in :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Thunder storm is rolling in…. should break the heat… just ran out and stacked the fruits of today's labors in covered pallet bins.

Can anybody say IBUPROFEN!!!

Sandra, in your honor we grilled back bacon tonight… eh!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't even like Star Wars movies, but I could so see myself getting into a build like this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
No blog post tonight.
I had one of those days.
Work five minutes.
Sit ten minutes.
Try to get up.
Feel the catch in my back and decide to sit for another ten, or twenty minutes.
Oh well.
Maybe tomorrow.
I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, I did get to feeling a little better this evening.
It seems all my meds kicked in at once.
So I went over to see a friend (Chips).
He gave me a piece of burl from a cherry tree.
I wonder what I can do with that.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I have a blue tractor just a size or 2 bigger than yours. But the motor seized a couple of months ago and it will cost a lot more to fix it than I paid for it. I really do miss it.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a serious bummer Andy… Good diesel mechanics don't usually come cheap.

Hope you feel better soon William…

Where's Randy? Down in the Bat Cave?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, My son in law was a diesel mechanic but now a farmer too busy to fix this 

The Ford/New Holland place wanted $6000 to fix it!

It will probably remain a yard ornament.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt,

For some reason, unbeknownst to me, Americans call back bacon Canadian bacon. In Canada, we call it back bacon. I only buy it once a year for eggs benedict on Christmas morning. But thanks for the thought eh?

Can't believe what time it is. AFter helping one set of neighbours with their deck, ended up at another neighbours for a drink. It's now 2:34 am. tomorrow is going to be a loooooong day.

Good night and good morning. I won't be fit to be around for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,
I posted a picture yesterday of some WIP, so let me identify some of the projects.
Reading from right to left, top row;
Some Gnome doors in various stages. BOOM = a clock. Behind it an octagonal plotted plant holder, and below is the first assembled wagon wheel for the rebuild of the destroyed flower cart, the second wheel is not assembled yet..
I am not wasting anytime by doing all these at the same time because as one project goes dead in the water for stain/dye drying time or glue up, I can quickly move to another project to work some more on that.
I don't get too many hours at the shop, so I have to use it wisely. Today I will get in a few more hours.
Did discover something that might be of help to those who want to make a clock. The clock movements can be anywhere fro $8 up, plus a set of hands anywhere from $2 up, plus shipping which is really high, so before you know it, you have spent $16, $20 or $24 for the complete movement. The SS recipient's answer to this is to go to the Dollar store and purchase a complete clock for $4 and rip the movement and hands out of it.









Cost is $4









Cost is $4.50

I hope everyone has a great day, I going to try.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it Christmas yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting concept….. Install a piece of guttering down the center of a picnic table for chilling your favorite beverage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I have picked up clocks for a couple of bucks from the Goodwill before a and taken the movements from them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I managed to leave the auction yesterday without a purchase. The wife however, had the car full…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 more weeks and I'll be taking the truck to the auction for Marty's new toy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did bid on a Samsung 40'' flat panel HDTV yesterday, but quickly bailed out on it when the bidding rose to $50 more then what the TV sold for new.

Hmmmm, 2 stupid people in the same spot, what's the odds???


----------



## ssnvet

It sounds like Sandra lives in a fun neighborhood.

We live in the woods and wave hi to our "neighbors" about twice a year.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- That's crazy! I was also bidding on a Samsung 40'' flat panel HDTV yesterday. I didn't want it, I was just running up the price. I was laughing at this sucker who bid more than it sold for new! I decided to see how high I could push him and he dropped out at $50 over retail and stuck me with it. What a jerk!

Don't pay too much for that lathe, Marty. If you painted it green it would look exactly like my Harbor Freight lathe in virtually every way.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy when the saw stop first came out I thought it was an ingenious idea. Then in retrospect, will relying on the knowledge of the safety make you lazy around the saw?
Then they lobbied congress to force me to use there product.
I think I will go put a helmet on and take a shower. I might slip.


----------



## ssnvet

Both Maine and NH don't have motorcycle helmet laws, and their motorcycle fatality rates are on par with the national average…. Go figure!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to all you twerps and twerpettes!

IF the yard dries out today, will get that $40 mower fired up.

Got to find a project for the barn siding down in the shop…..

Have three handplanes all giftwrapped up, waiting to go to a Michi-gander…


----------



## bandit571

Yard is now moved. Had a small "helper" in part of the yard. About a foot long black snake, "Jake" didn't really want to help, so he left the area.

At least I think he left…...

Next project??


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit is fueling Sir Stumpy-masters weakness.

We need to plan an intervention!

Where's Randy when we need him?


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, I don't think the SawStop makes me complacent. I am still very careful about where I put my fingers. I suppose if I think about it I have made contact between my miter fence and the blade a few times with the old saw too. It must come from being used to using sacrificial fences. But I don't want to give up my nice Incra fence, so I'm going to have to figure it out. It's frustrating, but I still love the saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Did you say injection…..
One like Dr. Jack Kevorkian would provide???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well guys I am back.

I have finally been out to the shop and finished several turnings I started about a year ago including my father in laws Urn. I posted it in Woodturning (I am glad they finally got one)

All the Best
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, ARLIN is in the house!!!

Arlin,
Those turnings are out of this world. I have to say, they all look great!!!
Glad to see you out and about.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Arlin….....

Randy - had us worried, you didn't wish us a good night last night…..sounds like trouble in Vermont…...

Rex - I like the project line up there…..it's great to see you in the shop…..

Marty must be unloading the car still…....maybe next time he drives the Mack…....

Nice little tractor there Matt…...I might just move to the woods just so I can get a little tractor…

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend…......got some miles on the bike here, the heat wave broke Friday night…....much better now…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No real trouble….
Just got lost watching turning tool sharpening videos….
Kept falling asleep…..
Had to watch them over again!!!

Heat wave broke here also.
I worked today in mid seventies temperatures, instead of yesterday's 88 degrees. Sooooo glad I did!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just playing with some Pine/Fir today









Curlies for Goldielocks?









Did get a glue up done, though









for an End Table's top. Let it set a day, then I'll clean it up….

Hey, Arlin, where ya been?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the advice Stumpy but I can see what you're trying to do here. I'm betting those lathes are in high demand up there in Michigan. You better bring more than $20 to the table if you plan on out bidding me on this one…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lathes are an official currency in Michigan. And by lathes I mean cheese.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had heard that Michiganders were cheesy!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jet cheese….. Hmmmm, You may be on to something here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Thats plane peanuts!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang,

Been limping around all day, feel like I have a fever.
Heat wave broke last night and today was a beauty, But I couldn't really enjoy it. Too woozy for the shop as well.
Me thinks i got too. much sun yesterday.

I need to go to work so I can get some rest.


----------



## Momcanfixit

A quick howdy to everyone tonight.

Weather cooled down a bit today thankfully. Wandered out to the shop and set up my iBox. I'm fiddling with some designs for growler totes. I've seen a few here on LJ, but trying to come up with my own.
Many scraps of plywood were sacrificed in the process.

Off to work tomorrow. G'night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

A slow night at the Stumpy Saloon….

Rex,
We need a shop time update….

Dave,
Did you have a super day???

William,
Whatcha turnin out???

Marty,
Just sit there and be quiet….

Sandra,
The wood gods are thankful for the sacrifice….
Just don't feed the demons!!!

Arlin,
Glad you stopped in….
Even better, that you are back in the shop!!!

The weekend is over….
I hope everyone enjoyed their's….
& has an even better week!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Randy, I'm glad you asked.
I turned out a bit actually.
But I was not posting last night.

Lisa surprised me last night.
Last night was supposed to be her last night working the golf tournement. 
I have hardly seen her awake in the last week.
So just as I was getting in the tub, after she'd left for work, guess who came into the bathroom?
The generators they were using for the tournement were being broken down to carry to the next event, and they let Lisa off last night (with pay).
So my sweety was home last night.
Sorry guys, I went to bed with my wife instead of updating my Limberjerk buddies.
I'll post this evening.

Well I gotta go.
Going to the school this morning.
James (my 14 year old son) starts ROTC camp this morning. 
Gotta get him to the school every day this week.
The camp starts at 8:30,
But as I learned from my Uncle JC (21 year military veteran), 
If you're on time, you're running late.
So I believe in arriving early.
You guys take care.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbers…. Happy Monday


----------



## bandit571

top of the morning to you!

Don't have to work tonight, just Tuesday and Wednesday nights.

Honey-do list to work on today, rainy-assed old Monday…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin! Got a replacement cartridge for the SawStop. Time to go set it off again!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,

Always keep a back up cartridge , don't ask how I know, ( your learning)

ask if they will send you demo cartridges for use in doing demos, I have done about 50 demos on mine, it still comes back to dead square,amazing .


----------



## StumpyNubs

Charles- They did send demo cartridges. (One on the saw, two extras plus extra blades) I blew all of them before I made a demo! It's funny, I have never had a close call with my fingers and a table saw. I am always very careful, I keep my eyes on the blade at all times, use push sticks, blade guards, riving knives. But when I get an aluminum miter fence in my hands I can't keep it away from the blade!

I'll tell you this, though- Nothing helps you learn a lesson like spending money. I'm going to make this one last, that's for sure.

I also noticed that even after blowing those cartridges the saw doesn't go out of square. That's a huge amount of energy that the saw absorbs when that blade stops. My Delta used to go out of square every few months just from its own vibrations. This saw is very well made.


----------



## superdav721

Matt I hope you get to feeling better.
Randy I went antique shopping. 
Saw a lot I wanted but came home with a funnel, chisel, baby bed and a french canvas water bucket.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Bandit - Where'd ya move the lawn to?

If reference to Saw Stop technology and it making people careless….
-Getting a car with airbags did not make me a less careful driver
-Riding a motorcycle with a helmet did not make me a less careful rider
-Wearing reflextive clothing when running in the early morning hours (read dark) does not make me run willy-nilly down the middle of the street
-Wearing a helmet when riding a bike (as in bicycle) does not make me less careful

My point is, all these safety features/advances have not made me, and I'd argue most people, less careful they have simply made those times when we slip up from being so catastrophic.

Stumpy - an experienced woodworker such as yourself, I am a bit surprised you have not developed the habbit of test running your cuts prior to turning a saw on. I do this 1 - to make sure the miter guage is where I want it (close, but not too close), 2- to make sure the cut is going to happen like I plan it


----------



## bandit571

lawn is in the back yard, well away from the sumac out in front of the house.

Kobalt planes?? Seen only at Lowes? $30+ tax? for a bench plane?

Might have to go back and check them out, seems they are also phasing out the Stanley planes at Lowes

$17 for a Stanley block plane NIB….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy is famous. They are talking about him at Woodnet. Just scroll down the page alittle and you will see his Video

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=6442907&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

Arlin

I forgot. Good day everyone.


----------



## ssnvet

He is das Vunda-Stumpikins!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I saw that, Arlin. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like Baileigh is having another contest. I don't want to run one during theirs, but once they're done we should go ahead with ours. I'll see about getting some prizes from Rockler and we'll make a big deal out of it. Maybe Yanks will win a third "Stumpy" award!


----------



## bandit571

Label has been printed out, and will get taped to a plain brown wrapper covered box. Will get dropped off at the post office in the morning..

Hmmm what can one do with just one 1×12 x 12'? Sound like a contest? Just plain old borg pine board, one per entry?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Ya know what they say!
NO pictures it didn't happen!!!

On second thought….
Not sure I (or anyone else) want or needs to see that!!!
That and this may not be the correct website!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You asked for it Randy.
HERE is what I turned up.


----------



## bandit571

William, ever try to use old blue jeans as pen blanks?

Not sure, but I seem to recall Arlin doing some…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, I read an article on that. Denim and leather are two materials I plan on trying, one of these days. I'm still having so much fun with woods at the moment. I will be branching out into altermative materials sometime in the distant future though.
One of the most intriguing ideas I think I've seen is where a fella made a pen out of a corn cob.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents and germs!

Worked at my paying job today, but possibly made a kijiji score last night. I have a project in mind, but it would need mortises done in the centre of a board that would have to be dead on. While I did all the mortises for my bench with drill and chisel, these ones are going to have to be 'pretty'. So I posted on kijiji looking for a benchtop mortiser.

1st guy has a Craftex 1/2 hp (Grizzly equivalent) he offered to me for $110.00
2nd guy has the same one, new, for $80.00

The best online deal I could find was busy bee tools, for $207.00 on sale. Plus shipping. Plus GST (fed tax) plus plus plus.

So it looks like I'll be picking up the $80.00 tomorrow.

Yay! A new tool without paying new prices. Mama's happy!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm glad you posted pen pictures….
I was kinda expecting pictures of you and your wife, from last night!!!

Sandra,
Sounds like a great score! Does the mortiser come with assorted chisels???


----------



## bandit571

Got a few of the wide chisels cleaned and sharpened up today









honey-do list included rippingup the carpet in the bedroom, seemed to be a bit "buggy"....

Not too bad a day off…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, I wear a helmet when the convertible top is down. I never know when the car will turn over…..


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Marty…..Safety first…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need my sleep now… night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

:^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, the mortiser comes with three chisels. I'll likely have to spring for the sharpening thingamajigs from Lee Valley though.


----------



## ssnvet

The little cone sharpeners from LV work very well….

these machines really shine with scary sharp chisels.

I'm into an new book "The Last of the Dough Boys".... so far it's pretty interesting.

I feel like a bum as I went off on my oldest daughter tonight, after she blew off her mother when asked to set the table for dinner. Turns out she probably didn't hear her mother…. bad daddy :^(
None the less, it's not like this is a new and unusual task…. and 6 pm is hardly the time to be checking your e-mail :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh-Oh….
There goes Bandit chiselin' in on the conversation!!!

Sandra,
I need to get me one of them "sharpening thingamajigs" also….
Is that the brand name or a generic moniker!!!

Marty,
Safety First is my motto….
That is one of the reasons I procrastinate so much. The less I do….
The less likely that I'll get injured!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Can you type that again, I didn't see it….
I was checking my email!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I just awoke from a small eye resting session….
I wouldn't want you to feel abandonded, so….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Son had his first day at ROTC camp yesterday.
He came home all excited. The conversation went like this though.
Dad, they taught us to turn left and right on the ball of my foot!
It's called left and right face son.
Dad, we also turned all the way around.
About face son.
Dad, we greeted each other by putting out hands up like this Dad.
It's a salute son. Did you listen or just learn movements? I'm sure they told you the names of all this son.
I was just excited. I need to listen better.
No crap.
How do you know all this Dad?
Four years of ROTC and raised my a 23 year military veteran, I think I ought to know a little. 
Dad?
What?
Can I shave my head? My major has his head shaved.
I'll cut it short son, but not shaved. You have a cone head.
How do you know that Dad?
Because I shaved your head when you were about two so you'd be just like me. It looked pitiful.

James enjoyed his first day at ROTC camp and is quite excited about all he can learn there.
I actually snuck in on about the last twenty minutes of class and listened. 
There are a lot of opportunities,
But I'm trying to steer him towards the orienteering team. 
That's what I done when I was in ROTC and had a lot of fun with it.
The skill he could learn there to learn to navigate and get anywhere using topography maps is a life long skill that can serve him well as an outdoorsman.

Did I ever tell ya'll about the time our team was disqualified at the Barksdale AFB Orientation Meet?
It was a three day event.
We were in the advanced group.
Our task as to take two days and one night, recover all of our flags in order, and return to base.
We were supposed to eat MREs for dinner.
After we got bored messing with the city boys in the group with snife hunting, we decided that, according to the map, we were real close to one of the exterior fences of the base.
We jumped the fence and went to McDonalds.
We made it back for first place on that event.
They didn't tell us until the ceremony though that one of the base sargents just happened to be sitting in that McDonalds the night before.
We were disqualified from winning anything.
That wasn't the worst part though.
The worst part was when our sargent got us back home.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Work continues at the shop with various hiccups and diversions.
The second wheel construction is not going well, had to redo some parts due to wood warp.
Unfortunately Wednesday starts "chemo week", so I am trying to get as much done before that.

Hope everyone has a great day, I'm going to try hard to have one.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like an awesome experience for your boy William! I love the question "how do you know I have a conehead, dad?"..... classic!

Glad to hear your making some progress in the shop Rex…

We need pictures Sandra… you'll enjoy your gloat much more with pictures.


----------



## Gene01

Tennessee was great fun!
The wife's family reunion was a blast. Well over 100 relatives gathered at a resort outside of Sieverville, which is about 25 miles from Gatlinburg. 
Didn't get much of a chance to see any "real" woodworking as most of the time was spent enjoying the Smokey mts and visiting with relatives…. especially our son and grandkids who flew in from Okinawa.
Phyl and I did take a day trip through the countryside and found a few shops touting local "Handmade" articles. Phyl thought the stitchery was very nice, especially the quilts. Most of the "woodwork" we saw was laser cut or CNC mass produced items. Did find one guy's shop that was authentic, real, one of a kind woodwork. Can't supply pics, as cameras were not allowed. But, he did some really nice work on chairs and cases. Oh, and we found some locally made "shine", too.
On the last day (Friday) we went to Gatlinburg to a huge craft show at the convention center. We relied on the GPS to guide us and we misread it. We thought it said 3/10 of a mile to the center, so we found a parking spot. It was 3 MILES! 3 very HOT, up hill miles. My old knees and ankles needed a few rest stops. Poor Phyl was wearing flip flops. At least I was wearing walking shoes. But, it was worth it! There were some great woodworkers displaying their art. Again, no cameras allowed. There were a couple of band saw box guys, a few case work booths, two chair makers (one was a lady who was weaving seats for her rockers), several toy makers and several carvers represented. All of the work was top notch. One of the band saw box makers used poplar almost exclusively. He got great finishes on them. I was amazed at how smooth they were. When I complimented him on the finish (as well as the uniqueness of his designs) he dismissed it, saying he didn't have much else to do in the winter except sand. 
As we were leaving, a trolley was just loading at the front of the center. WOW….imagine that! We could have caught a trolley all the way from our parking spot. Needless to say, we rode it back to the car. Fifty cents per rider! I would have paid what ever they asked! 
The hills of TN and AR are gorgeous and we had a great time. Still, we are glad to be back home in the desert.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, it is true!
Kid's say the darndest things.

I like to explain to people, in this true story, my four youngest boys.
We get in the car one day.
One of the boys says, the grass is green.
Another one says, no it's not.
Another one says, no, it's (some off the wall name that I later learned from crayola is just another shade of green)
While those three argue, the fourth one goes into a thirty minute scientific explanation of WHY the grass is green.

These type of things usually go on and on unless I hear it, take enough, and say SHUT UP YOUR BICKERING!


----------



## ssnvet

I have girls William…. when I yell, they usually cry :^(
Then I feel like a schmuck…. even if they deserved it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you ever want to see the sad state of the society we live in, go to a news website and read the comments section. Some of these people must have a lot fewer keys on their keyboards than I do. If you can't spell "the", you shouldn't be able to comment.

I especially like it when one person calls another an idiot, but can't spell "idiot"... or "you're"... or "an"...

A public school education… you can't beat it!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, sounds like you had a great trip, with some exercising to boot.

Here's my training story
I never did ROTC, but just about ended my career as a LEO before it started. It was graduation and we were all exhausted after 6 months. I had a buzz cut to prevent the hassle of keeping my hair up, and not that I'm a girly girl but I hadn't worn earrings or make up the entire time. Graduation week, they take our 'official' photos (for the obituary. not kidding). Whichever troop is graduating has their pictures put on the board in the mess hall. Over the 6 months I had seen the pictures and noticed that the few females posted had on very minimal makeup. Maybe enough to cover the black circles under their eyes. So on picture day I did the same.

On inspection, the sergeant came up to me and started bellowing. "You WILL wipe that S*** off your face 1974, because you look like a [email protected]$#! I snapped to attention and headed for the door of the drill hall, my boots echoing off the floor.
The third time he yelled at me to get back into ranks, he actually called me by my last name and he sounded panicky so I stopped. I remember thinking "you idiot, you went through 6 months and your going to blow it now?". So with as much pride as I could muster, I did an about face and went back into ranks. He called me 1974 because that's when women were allowed to apply, and he used to say 'that was a dark, dark year'. In hindsight, I know that he called me back because he likely would have caught some flack over the whole thing. We had started with 16 men and 5 women in my troop and by graduation we were down to 15 men and 2 women. And since I had been a strong cadet up until that moment, I think he was just as shocked as I was at my reaction.

Feelin' chatty today

Ah, the joys of parenting. Actual conversation I had yesterday with my 8 year old.

"Moahhm Moaaaah?" 
(knock knock knock)
Me: I'm in the bathroom, what do you want?
son: can I make popcorn?
me: David, leave me be I'm trying to (fill in appropriate term)!!
son: so can I make popcorn?
me:NO!
son: Why not?
Me: because if I can't even take a (.....) without being pestered, you can't make popcorn.

That ain't no lady, just me.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh Sandra…. I think you revealed to much…. 1974 :^o

We'll have to file that one away for future use :^p


----------



## Gene01

Sandra,
1974 is too long. How 'bout we just call you 74?
Did he get his popcorn. More importantly, did you get your (.....)?


----------



## bandit571

Everybody go away?

Sat around all day today, power nap at the computer desk.

Sending something to that place up north, wrapped up in a plain brown wrapper.

Might make it thursday or friday, depending on the dogsleds…


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that the sun is out, my workday is over….
Mowed in the rain this morning….
What fun was had by all!!!
Then, this afternoon, I repaired several pieces of equipment….

Sandra,
Did you get your hollow chisel mortiser???
You did say $80.00, for a new one, off Kijiji didn't you?
I must have been half asleep last night….
That warrants an official LJs *"YOU SUCK!!!"*
I paid $125.00 for my JET benchtop hollow chisel mortiser!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Out of the mouth of babes….
Funny stuff, thanks for the smile!

Rex,
Don't try tooooo hard, sometimes ya just gotta take what ya can get!
Enjoy and savor your shop time!!!

Gene,
That sounded like a great trip!
To bad it never happened!!!
Although no fault of your own….
NO pictures, it didn't happen!!!

Matt,
You need to toughen up….
Ya can't let them tears get to ya….
I'll bet they know it and take full advantage of it!!!
;^)

Stumpy,
I'z heeres watch your puddin down!!!
Why is their no an "open season" on idjiuts???

Sandra, err *74*,
Out of the mouth of babes….
Funny stuff, thanks for the smile!

BTW: We need to see some pictures of that buzz cut!!!

Bandit,
I hope you charged that northern plane hoarder double!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hi-Ho, Hi-Ho, it's off to work I go…...YUCK!

Actually won a plane on fleebay! (trying for two others)

Mid 80s today…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Give me the item numbers, *Bandit*. I want to bid too!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have another example of the reverse-evolution of humanity. Thousands of people stood outside the hospital in London all day today waiting for a glimpse of the new royal baby. The Brits have nothing better to do.

But it gets worse…

The major news channels here in the USA provided live video feeds on their websites for the cameras trained on the crowds at the London hospital. So, thousands of Americans had nothing better to do than watch a video of thousands of Brits who had nothing better to do.

Meanwhile, somewhere in Africa a kid fought a lion over a zebra carcass so he could eat this week.

But hey, we all got stuff that's important to us. I have to get off the couch and walk all the way to the microwave to get my Hot Pocket during commercials while I'm trying to watch Jersey Shore.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I was forced to watch info-mercials for the last hour….
I dropped the remote, so I couldn't change channels!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been there, Randy.

There's been a dog turd in the middle of the kitchen floor for the last three days because I can't find the paper towels.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy, Stumpy, Stumpy,
Paper towels are porous, a VERY poor choice, especially for those really soupy droppings!!!
Dog turds are suppossed to be picked up by using an old, empty bread bag!

And what kinda dog do you have that won't eat his own droppings??? I mean he made the mess!!!
You need to re-train your pouch…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - You can't say "you suck' until my actual gloat. And I can't gloat until I have the mortiser in my hands. I was talking to the guy today. He lives a bit out of town and I'm headed that way on the weekend, so I'm going to pick it up then. Then I'll gloat…

Gene, he eventually got his popcorn, and I eventually got everything else done 

74…. hmmm. I can live with that. Like agent 99…. Oh, Max…


----------



## ssnvet

Love Get Smart….

We rented several seasons from Netflix and watched them with the kids…

It's called indoctrination, and so far it's working out well :^o

What Sandra really needs is the "cone of silence" in the privy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

YES! The cone of silence is exactly what I need.
I picked up the box set of Get Smart at Costco for my hubby, but the kids have watched them over and over. They love it.


----------



## superdav721

Gene we just left from up there and it was wonderful. SOUNDS LIKE YOU AND THE MS'S HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quiet here tonight. I'm tuckered out so off to bed. I've been working 5 hr days which doesn't sound like much but I'm toast by the time i get home in the afternoon. I technically have time to go out to the shop, unfortunately I don't have the energy.

Toodles,
S


----------



## superdav721

Chad Stanton and I did a video list together.
Dave made American Woodworkers youtube Channel
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/top-ten-tradional-tools-chad-stanton


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I have made several things for pen blanks, however, I do not remember doing jeans, but it would be very possible and fun to do.

Whenever, I get back to woodworking and woodturning I always start with several pens first to get back into shape.










The one on the left end the blank is made by a friend and made from a seed pod from a tree and it was VERY hard to turn. The red corncob one is one I made from a piece of sweetcorn after dinner and put it in a ziploc in the freezer until I was ready to deal with it.
I then removed it out of th freezer 2 weeks ago and let it dry for a week and them put about 1/4 bottle of thin CA on it to make it really hard. I turned it half way and stained it red added more CA and finished it to 7mm.
I have heard several people say you can never turn one that small so I had to try. Did it come out OK.

Arlin

PS - The coffee bean one was the hardest to do, however, I promised my youngest daughter almoust 18 months ago I would do one for her. I did not put a finish so the beans would always smell.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool pens Arlin….

What are the coffee beans suspended in?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Matt,
That was going to be my question!!!

Arlin,
Those are some amazing pens!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Good to see you back in action Arlin! Those are some cool pens from some unusual substrates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who ate the pizza???


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a sausage & onion pizza for dinner!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delivery or DiGIORNO???


----------



## DIYaholic

Like I would do anything other than answer the door!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Pizza devoured….
Cold ones consumed….
Internet surfed out….

Rex,
I hope your shop time was all that you wanted it to be!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Shop time yesterday was focused on building the second whell after some of the first fellows I cut had warped and were unusable. Cut some more and got the wheels together. Next will be a lot of sanding to get both wheels looking better, then to bore out and insert the bearing casings. Time well spent.
Today starts my chemo journey for the next few days, so shop time is not an option.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger…...keep it "rolling" there buddy…....Sorry to hear the chemo thing is due again already, you have some good momentum going…....kick some butt….

Happy hump day to all…...

Back to work….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Jeff.
My shopt time over the past few days has been good for the soul, even if projects did conform to my high expectations, but progress has been made all round and I am pleased with that.
On the side I have also been experimenting with dyes, mixing and trying, which has filled in blanks to current projects and those in the future.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya!
sniper must be busy watching the "Royals"

Time for the after work nap!

Stumpiness: won two auctions in a row!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been spending the day in the shop building a second drum sander. Why a second drum sander, you ask? Because after I built the one on the show I got an idea to make it even better. I'm using those dovetail bars Rockler has to make a tracking mechanism that raises and lowers the drum rather than tilting the table to set the depth. I really am not a fan of the tilting table design (as most homemade version use, including my first one). This new one is much more like the commercial sanders.

We'll see once it's done, but so far it's looking good.


----------



## ssnvet

Guten Morgen…

Todays message for the customer… when you say you don't want to pay for #2 or better, you don't have much legitimate gripe when it comes to waney edges and planer skip.

PMO (planer mill out) is, by definition…. un-graded lumber, as it doens't go through the grading stations and is not stamped. So pretty much, if the board doesn't fall apart when you pick it up, it's good to go.

Some times you don't get what you pay for…. but some times, you get exactly what you pay for, and not a speck more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I look forward to the new design Stumps.
To be honest, I have been wanting to build a drum sander, but did not like the tilting table design either. 
An idea I had was adjustment for the drum with all thread, chain sprockets, and connecting chain, and handle. I will have to see what you come up with though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I haven't been to the shop yesterday or today.
I stepped wrong yesterday morning.
That's something some people don't understand about my back condition.
Sometimes I can do things that make me seem like I'm perfectly fine.
All it takes is a wrong step though, and I'm down.
So Netflix has been keeping me company.
I'm trying to take it easy,
But episodes like this can sometimes keep me down for weeks. 
Just figured I'd let ya'll know that I may be silent for days.
I'll get back to ya'll with more pens as soon as I can though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry to hear that William. Hang in there. If you can't be in the shop, might be a good time to look up other projects, pen materials or learn something new that you can put to use once you're up and about again.


----------



## bandit571

After-work nap over

just a four hour one, GrandBRATS in the house, riasing Holyhell

Waiting to see IF a drive up to Lims, OH will be needed Friday. Pick up a plane, and might even wander around H-F while the other half goes to K-Mart. Might be a costly day ( she will want to eat out too)

Only made 625,000 parts on one of mine lines at work, the other made around 14k…. Three Techs+nine lines+a grinding room to run= NO FUN! 12 hours wasted, I could have been in the shop…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Yesterday was a furlough day (one per week until they pass a budget….could last forever…)

got quite a bit done.

Black Locust Beams - resawed (or at least one of the two). I ended up using my a circular saw with my 8' cutting guide to cut as deep as possible on both sides and then used the reciprocating saw to finish the cut. Turned out well, even thickness planned one slab. I will take it and the other boards into my woodworking club's shop and use the 12" jointer and 20" planner to finish them up.

Workbench/drawers - finished rebuilding my workbench with the heavy-duty drawers I got about 3 years ago. At this time the old bench tops are back on but I plan on replacing them. One side I hope to use the Black Locust and make a cabinet makers workbench, complete with dog holes and vice. One the other side I am going to turn into a sanding downdraft table. Both side are (and will be) level with each other and the RAS table suspended between them.

Shop cleanout - My 11yo came to me saying she was bored and wanted to know how she might earn some money…I said….well…..come out to the shop and you can help me clean it up and clean it out. I have now hauled to the dump an overflowing pickup trucks worth of scarp/crap pieces of lumber, old plastic tool cases (mostly for tools I don't even own anymore), and various other pieces of things saved over the years becasue you never know when you might be able to use it. (I built the shop over 5 years ago, much of this stuff I move into the shop from where I'd had it stored in the garage. It hadn't moved 1" since I'd moved it to the shop in over 5 years, so it got moved to the dump.) I now have a slightly better chance of walking from one end of my 12'x20' shop to the other without having to step over, around, or crawl under anything. .... and now that I finally got rid of all that stuff I am sure to find a need for ALL OF IT sometime in the near future and end up cussing myself as I drive somewhere to buy it …. gotta love Murphy


----------



## ssnvet

I get the same request from my kids "what can I do to earn some money".... I list three or four projects, which usually involve getting their hands dirty, and then they go off and read a book :^(

Oh well…. at least the older two both have a regular baby sitting gig (which doesn't cost me a penny).


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

It is some kind of acrylic with some coffee creamer added and they are regular coffee beans. My shop smelled like coffee for the whole day. )

Thanks everyone. Tonight if I get the computer (My Oldest Daughter is home with the grandkids ::)) which means 3 of them. lol

My daughter does her homework at night and I have to finish loading the pics.

Love ya guys (Manly Way)
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yankee

Which dump did you take it too. lol

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
BUMMER!!!
I know you hate just laying/sitting around doing nothing….
But Like *74* (Sandra) said, research and contemplating new project ideas are a good idea.
Don't push yourself until you are capable!!! Don't want you having a relapse!!

Glad everyone is accomplishing stuff….
I haven't felt like doing ANYTHING, in quite a while….
Well, I have felt like getting…
A cold one!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice to see you back Arlin.

Randy, were you going to say ""Well I have felt like getting a leg over"?

No shop time today, just 2 medical appointments, one to see what the radiation stuff did. Seems I will have the added side effect for the radiation for 6 months, plus my regular chemo ones….Yippee! More chemo on Friday and anothe big conference with the oncology doc.

Glad *74* got her new name, hard to deal with 2 Sandras in my life.

Sorry abut your med problems William, I completely understand.

Managed to stain myself when experimenting yesterday with dyes and stains, the doc mentioned about my body discolorations today, but at least I was not profiled as they were bright colors.

Doc suggested a couple of joints might be a good idea when the next chemo/radiation side effects hit, but would not prescribe any and would deny he mentioned it. Anyone out there got any weed to spare?

Now to find out what I can eat for supper.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You guys are always good for a chuckle.

I just about put a hammer through the back door in frustration this evening. I had to replace the back door handle and had bought a Weiser kwikset assembly. I installed the deadbolt and re-keyed it NO problem. Then I tried to do the handle and it didn't work. NOT only did it not work, but when I checked the instructions for what to do in that event, the small print said that it can be reset at a hardware store or locksmith. AAAAAGH.

And to rub salt in the wound, the tool I could get to fix it myself isn't available in Canada. i guess we're more prone to go around surreptitiously rekeying people's locks.

I have to admit though that I must have a sexist streak in me because for the briefest moment I was thinking "isn't this why I have a husband??"

74


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
One must have a leg up, before one can get a leg over!!!

*74*
Good thing you weren't locked out!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Michigan skys are looking strange… I think it's all the sawdust from my shop blocking out the sun.










Here's a news story on it.

And here's video:


----------



## superdav721

William "interview with a hitman" its great.
You guys are busy.
Stumps on a sander.
Bandit shopping for planes.
Yanks with a day in the shop
Matt dealing with life
Arlin is back
Sandra is killing defenseless doors
Rex gettin checkups
Randy being Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it December yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Job foreman at 4:00 - ''Oh, by the way, we're working 12 hours today.''

Irate truck driver (me) - ''Ok, see ya tomorrow''


----------



## boxcarmarty

I barely have time for 6 or 7 beers…..


----------



## gfadvm

Big storm here last night with lots of trees/limbs down. Power is back on at my place but others are still without.
And it was just the other day I was complaining about no rain!

Roger, Thinkin about you.

William, I can relate. One bad step or sometimes just lean forward and yer down for days! The Botox injections have been the best thing I ever tried.

Marty, No whining. I hauled brush and limbs for 12 hours! (and still not done)


----------



## DIYaholic

I just saw the Geico Hump Day Camel commercial….
for the (H)umpteenth time!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty winter is around the corner.
Just wait till my tomatoes come in.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy….

That sky must be some kind of ill omen for all those unfortunate dubbers out their who thought loaning the city of Detroit money was a good idea. :^o
I interned at the GM tech center in Warren back in the mid '80s, and Detroit was a lost cause hell-hole even then.

So many awesome places in MI…. Just not in the southeast corner.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sometimes it is fun to whine, however, if you are whining to whiners no one will listen or all will jump in line to see who is worst. lol

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

My day/night is over….
You all have a great tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good early morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Going to get a couple of hours in at the shop this morning before I have to leave for my med appointments.
At the Radiation plce yesterday, I forgot to mention that my lower spine looks like I have sunburn and the skin is peeling, but that's just normal after the treatments I had.

Got lots of sanding to do on these wheels, so I had better get started, tomorrow's chemo appointments will take up Friday, so I have to make a bid dent in the sanding today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

How can Arlin know me so well in so little time?

Yup, I'm one of the occasional whiners. And man, it feels good!

Good luck Rex today and the next few if you're offline. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

Coffee…check
7 mile run….check
Breakfast (PB&J)...check
LJ Check…check (I should do this more in the evening, then I could have cheese with all the whining)

Time to get to work….......


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Stumpy. A fungi sky. Awesome. 
Matt hit the nail, though. Attended a conference at Cobol Hall in the late 70's. Made a foray under the river to Windsor. The difference was stark!

74, your problems with that particular lock set are not unique. I read somewhere that Weiser has re engineered it and the new ones work better. So, your account of your frustrations doesn't qualify as a legitimate whine. Just a negative review.

Rex, we have several young nieces and nephews in Balch Springs or Garland that might be able to help in your quest for a nausea relieving inhale-able organic substance. But, I'll bet Waco is just as fertile.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, the doc told me (like just whispered in my ear) that the "stuff" would help me through the bad effects times and would actually work with the chemo when the white blood cells are low. He also said it would help make me eat when I could not face food as well as helping with some of the depression and frustration. There is a study going on right now that has found that one ingredient of the "stuff" actually works with the chemo to attack cancer cells.
Pity he could not tell me about it , and pity he could not prescribe it :-(, pity I ain't got any:-(((
One good thought though is that I can get some and get caught with it, they would put me in jail, and perhaps then I would have free access to that high dollar cancer medicine I can't afford to get right now.


> ?


??


----------



## superdav721

William is a Grandpa
Dorothy Lynn
7lbs 15 oz


----------



## ssnvet

*One good thought though is that I can get some and get caught with it, they would put me in jail, and perhaps then I would have free access to that high dollar cancer medicine I can't afford to get right now. ???*

And you'd likely enjoy easier access to the MJ then as well. :^o

But then again, it sounds like your wife has a green thumb Rex…. maybe she'll grow you some :^) Our buddy Airstream can probably send you some seeds… speaking of which… haven't heard from our Pacific NW pal in a while.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave already told, but I am a Grandpa again.
This is the third.
Newest is Dorothy Lynn.
Born 1:02 this morning.
7lbs. 15oz. 
21" long.
She's already a grandpa's baby.
They tell me she's cranky, but when I go up there and hold her, she sleeps peacefully as can be.
So I don't know what they're talking about.
One of my younger sons says it's because my arms are like fluffy pillows.








That's the father, my son Chad, and Dorothy in the foreground. The mother, Becky, is in the background.








Myself, Chad, and Dorothy








One of the best shots I've gotten so far of Dorothy by herself.

I now am not going to worry about getting back to the shop for several days at least. Chad, Becky, and the baby are staying here for a few weeks when they leave the hospital tomorrow. So I'm just going to enjoy my grandchild for a bit.


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations William…. She's a doll!


----------



## bandit571

Wait awhile…

I have five GrandBRATS and a step-GrandBrat.

Congrats to Gramps..


----------



## bandit571

First of three (I hope) handplanes showed up today…









Fugly little critter! Just a bit smaller than a #3 sized plane









That's 
millers Falls #8 sitting behind it. Strange critter, this one is









Iron is just 1-3/4" wide, almost a block plane, with handles…

currently in Rehab….


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Happy Grandfathers day today again.  My Third one was last July, no June ya June.

Rex I am still praying for both you and William

Is there anyone else since I have been gone that needs prayer also?

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
*COGRATULATIONS* to you, your wife and the happy couple!!!
This was perfect timing….
You get to just sit and enjoy the new arrival!!!

Rex,
I don't know what the laws are in Texas, but here in VT, they just decriminalized possession of up to one ounce of the wacky tobaccy!!!
NO, I wouldn't know where to get any!!!

Arlin,
I think just about ALL the misfits need a good prayer….
Mostly *74* (Sandra)!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhh…..
The Woodsmith Shop is on…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats William. Are you a 'grampy', 'grandpa', 'pappy'.

Whichever you are, she's beautiful. And I personally don't think all newborns are 'cute'....

Arlin, I'd be grateful to be on your prayer list. Waiting less than patiently for answers to a medical issue.


----------



## KTMM

Grats on adding another to the Day clan.

To everybody else, Hi and bye, I'm still kickin'.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congratulations William and parents, and such a lovely baby too.

I hope you get some answers soon *7 of 4 *, patience is not your virtue. 

Arlin, better pray that William and I don't try to work in the same shop.

Randy, I don't know where either, Matt suggested *Airhead* might know but he's gone AWOL


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to ya William….and to the parents and gramma, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

*7 of 4*,
Are you related to *7 of 9*? Well, either way….

Do you have any outfits like this???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, sure *4 of 7* is related to *7 of 9*.
*7 of 4* wears a scarlet out fit though …..and spurs.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Congrats and WHAT A CUTIE! Enjoy her before she gets to be a teen.


----------



## JL7

Congrats William…..Good one for sure…...


----------



## superdav721

Was that Luke?


----------



## DIYaholic

Luke you say…
Skywalker???


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra (74), Check out the scraper holder posted today. Looks pretty simple.


----------



## JL7

Be tough tomorrow Rex….....

Anybody seen Eddie?....


----------



## superdav721

No Eddie. William?
Rex you will be on my mind tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

I've done some really stupid things in my shop (and elsewhere, too) but, these latest series of goofs about takes the cake.

First I gave the glass shop the wrong dimensions for one of the doors on the gun cabinet. The wife rode me for a while but, no biggie. I needed some Lexan for another project, anyway. So I ordered the correct sized piece and picked it up. It fit perfectly. I gotta start writing things down. Memory ain't what it used to be.

The glass shop couldn't get the clips I wanted to hold the Lexan in the doors. I decided to make my own from disks of Lexan. Just cut several out of the wrong sized piece with a hole saw and cut corresponding divots on the inside of the frame. Screw them down and done. Strong and visually innocuous.

You can probably see where this is going.

Yep, I grabbed the good, correctly sized piece of Lexan and started cutting disks. I had 16 cut before I realized what I'd done. Of course, just cutting the first one ruined it. What a Doofus!

It's only 8X25 but the glass shop is 50 miles from the house! I thought I could sneak in the order but the wife heard me on the phone. She'll never let me forget this. And, she'll make sure that anytime any slightly relevant subject comes up in conversation with friends, this story will be told.

Usually my mistakes end up as firewood. Plastic just sorta melts.

Anybody need a partially ventilated piece of Lexan…...cheap?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Yup, you're gonna hear about this one for a very looooong time!!!
It could have been worse though….
It could of been ME!!!


----------



## JL7

Gene - a little late here, but…...glad you had a ball in TN…...One of best riding days, I rolled out of Lexington, KY on the Triumph, south through the hills of Tennessee and into Tellico Plains, then onto the Cherohola Skyway…which started in TN, went through NC and ended in GA…...That is one amazing road, and some really amazing landscape….

Sorry about the lexan/glass debacle…..as always, you will find the solution…..

Hey Randy….


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 is back in for repairs. Nitro, wires and a long night - still at the hospital

I hope my heart is a Timex. Thanks Gene- your post was entertaining.

Down but not out


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Just got home from the hospital.
If all stays on track, parents and baby will cmoe home tomorrow.

Dave said "William?" 
I didn't understand the question.
So I'll answer no.

Sandra, I am so glad someone agree with me, mostly.
I have never seen a pretty baby.
We say cute and pretty, and beautiful, to be nice.
Truth is that they are born with big heads and small bodies.
They look like aliens. 
Of course, since I don't like getting hit, I don't go around telling too many mothers that.

Andy, I will enjoy making her a tomboy.
I'm already having fun. 
I held her more than anyone else today.
Then when she pooped, I could just hand her to one of her parents.
I told them I changed my own youngin's diapers.
Now I'm grandpa, and whenever they're around, that's their job.
When she's older I plan on loading her up on candy and coffee,
Then sending her home.

I seen Luke done a drive by.
Hello Luke.

Everyone else, thank you. 
I told my son that I posted about Dorothy here.
He said he figured his was the only daughter posted on a wood working group.
I explained to him that no, we were like a small, if disfunctional, family, and plenty of people had posted kid's photos here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, do you have a Home Depot that is closer.
The one here locally sells Lexan.
It's easy to cut yourself.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Did I read that right?
Hope your hospital stay is a short one!!!
No one should be in a hospital long enough as to have to eat hospital food!!!


----------



## JL7

Sandra . be good and get better…


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Really sorry you're broken again. You are in all of our thoughts. Get well. You got stuff to make.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Get well fast Sandra.
I'll include you in my prayers.
I gotta go to bed folks.
It's been a looooooooooong couple of days.


----------



## DIYaholic

As my lights grow dim….
The time has come for me to recharge my battery….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I do hope all is well.
William have you heard from Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morin nubbers

Congratulations William what a blessing

ok here just hanging low and sometimes i just lisen ,catching up lots of post

in my prayers Sandra

Rex wish i was closer ,to ya , in my prayers my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William as soon as my friend get of his boat ill come over but will let you know way ahead of time , i know with a family your size your time isnt always your time ,not sure that makes sense


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this looks like it would sell and not be that hard to build , was asked about one a few days ago ,told em i had to do some figuring first as im fairly new to this craft


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

Good to see you Eddie, nice cabinet.

*7 of 4*, hope everything is going OK with you, I'll be thinking of you.

Just a quick post as I get ready to leave out fo y big chemo day and other appointments. I should be back late afternoon, no shop time today, and maybe for a few days. I'll just have to see how it goes.

Hope everyone has a great day and weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, that gun cabinet dresser doesn't look that difficult to design and build, but does look deceivingly time consuming. I'd be interested in how much time it takes to do versus what you end up charging for it.

Dave, I had not heard from Eddie, but I think he posted above.

Morning Rex.
You, along with several others will be in my prayers this morning.

Eddie, no big deal. I will be ready whenever you get everything together for the trip over.


----------



## Gene01

74, 
Best of everything to you. Hope it turns out that you are fixed and home quickly.

Rex,
Best to you, as well. You know you have everyone's prayers.

William,
We live way off the beaten track. It's even farther to HD than it is to the glass shop. 
I always order a bit larger than I need and trim it to fit. Even so, the first piece was too short. Doh!

eddie,
Good to see ya. That looks like an interesting build. Go for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That does create a problem Gene. It seems to me then that the glass shop was, and is, your only option then. 
I am not off the beaten path, and still often run into problems that I have to work around getting materials and supplies I need. In my town, it's easy to get anything that has to do with construction. Other things though, like a majority of things I use, you only get weird looks if you go to town asking about it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Congrats William.

Prayers for William, Rex, Sandra and Randy that you all get healthy … physically and mentally.


----------



## Gene01

William,
I know what you mean. The response I get is usually "Huh?". 
The Ace guys try to be helpful but when the pull out their big books, I know it's a lost cause, usually. 
I don't even try at HD or Lowes. If it ain't on the shelf, forget it. 
The closest woodworking specialty stores are in Tucson or Phoenix. Both 5 hrs away.
Living in the boonies has some very definite advantages but, ready access to materials ain't one of them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Back home. Spent about 8 hrs hooked up to wires to make sure I wasn't having a heart attack and enjoyed a few sprays of nitro. Thankfully I wasn't having a heart attack.

The issue is that the elephant sits on my chest with less and less exertion lately. Yesterday, it wouldn't go away, and when I got winded chopping carrots, I figured I'd better go… (for the record, I got supper on the table first)

Got an older, down to earth doctor who spoke my language. He said that based on my history, it was very unlikely that I would have heart disease. But that if it is something rheumatological going on, it could increase the risk.
Either way he said, it's not worth taking the chance.

So no wrestling rough lumber until they get me on a treadmill for a stress test.

Maybe like the bionic man…..

Off to bed to rest. Someone sent me a funny video - if I can find it I'll post it.

74


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is what was playing in my head while I chopped carrots:


----------



## Gene01

GREAT news, '74. 
Hope the stress test shows you fit for duty.


----------



## ssnvet

G'day gang…

Happy Friday.

Hope you feel better soon Sandra…. prayers for the Docs to figure out how to help you.

Same for you Rex…. hope the nausia isn't bad this chemo session.

I like you'r diaper changing philosophy William…. hope it works out well for you. Heard a story on the radio years ago, where they said that in third world counties…. toddlers usually learn to squat and do their business by 16 mos. old. Not surem I'll trade in running water and septic for that privelage, however.

After last nights fun, I'm gonna update the hope chest blog shortly…. here's the sneak peak….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

OK. You are on my list also.

Arlin


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- Hope your enema… I mean chemo… doesn't hit you too hard this time. Keep your chin, and your white blood cells up!

*William*- I agree, no baby is cute for at least a few weeks. But if it's got your genes, it may take a bit longer. Don't worry, though. You've got a beautiful family so the chances of it taking after you are slim.

*Sandra*- Sorry to hear about your recent scare. My wife is always worried I'm going to have a heart attack. But I also sweat while I eat, so I may be in worse shape than most. Anyway, hopefully in your case it's nothing a few cold ones and a weekend at a spa won't fix!

*Gene*- I had a friend who used to build gun cabinets. I'd like to see some photos of yours sometime!


----------



## gfadvm

eddie- I really like that design. Do you have plans/dimensions?

Sandra,Roger,William - We've got a lot of sickies and cripples in our group. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. (I need to show Sandra's vid to my wife!)


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at one yard sale today (and might go back later) and spent a whopping $19.50!









Stanley#31 trans, a saw setter, a lever cap for a 220 style block plane, and the base for a Stanley #18-1/4 block plane.

Now having a few of Mister George Killians ice cold Irish Reds to wash down a hot dog with shredded cheese.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spent the day doing very little. Browsed kijiji though and saw this:

Five Solid Hardwood Doors for Sale.
These doors are heavy!
3ft Wide, 7ft Tall, 1-3/4" Thick
Some damage where coat hooks were removed, otherwise, doors are in excellent condition.
Call 506 455 - 9695

Someone painted them a horrid light blue, but the pictures show where the hinges were mortised and they're certainly solid looking. No idea what kind of wood however. They might clean up to be a really nice counter top for my shop….. Any thought?


----------



## DIYaholic

Waiting for my laundry to dry….
NOT as exciting as watching paint dry!!!

Then pack for a short trip to Long Island….
Niece and nephew are turning 16 tomorrow….
8 hour drive, party, sleep then an 8 hour return trip!!!
Yipee!!!

Planning on awaking at 4:30am and be on the road by 5:00am….
Gotta love rising early on a day off!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

What a good uncle! I hope you're bringing them something appropriate for their birthday that the parents will appreciate, such as liquor, cigarettes or a gift card for a tattoo parlour.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Refinishing could be a chore!
You could always paint the doors/counter top….
PINK!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Those are great ideas, but they recieved all that already.
This time I was thinking of just putting a lawyer on retainer!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was wondering about that. Depends on what's under the paint I suppose.. 
There is also a storage issue, but it seems like an awful lot of thick hardwood for a very good price.


----------



## DIYaholic

Solid doors would make a great counter top.
Muuuuuch better than hollow core doors!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i dont have any plans just was given this picture , look like its buildable but told him i didnt know how much it would cost looked like a lot of labour and red oak aint that cheap either


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sandra those door would make a lot of projects and if you got them at a good price i would get them ,would think they were some sort of hard wood


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.
Got home around 4:30 pm., been a long day, had a long nap and ate something, took meds, and here I am.

Appointments went well, long talk with oncology doc about chemo and radiation side effects giving me double whammy side effects and lasting longer. Test levels for body working parts were OK, only white cell count was down a little, but PSA was 13, down from 24 !!!! The doc said they could reduce the chemo drugs by 5%, but after hearing the PSA of 13, I refused the reduction because the lower PSA is more important and I chose to just bear with it. This coming week could be a real bastard, so I am taking some powdered Glutamine in shakes and smoothies which will assist a more rapid demise of some of the side effects. The doc also changed my Sertraline (generic Zoloft) to something more potent, which I pick up tomorrow. The doc also just smiled when I asked about Wacky Weed but would not comment, and just kept smiling.
Had to wait an extra hour before I could have my infusion as the lab was very busy and too many victims were waiting ahead of me. When it got to my turn, one crew started me off and by the time I was finished (about 2 hours), another crew had taken over due to a shift change, so I had 2 crews work on me today, lucky me not one crew of gorgeous nurses, but TWO Crew's worth. 

I am just hoping the expected bad side effects wait until after tomorrow to start, so guys, if I drop out for a short while, you will know what is happening.

Hope you all had a great day and will have a super weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you are not accepting the lower dosage!
Hope the side effects aren't tooooo debilitating!!
Just know, you are in our thoughts and we are pulling for you!!!
Keep up the fight!!!

So….
How many cute nurses did you harrass???


----------



## DIYaholic

4:30am is coming soon….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

For trekkie fans:

The Iranian Ambassador to the UN had just finished giving a speech and walked out into the lobby of the convention centre where he was introduced to a U.S. Marine General.

As they talked, the Iranian said, "I have just one question about what I have seen in America ."

The General said, "Well, anything I can do to help?" 
The Iranian whispered, "My son watches this show called Star Trek and in it there is…

Kirk who is Canadian,
Chekhov who is Russian,
Scotty who is Scottish,
Uhura who is black, and
Sulu who is Japanese,

But there are NO Muslims.

My son is very upset and doesn't understand why there aren't any Iranians, Iraqis, Afghans, Egyptians, Palestinians, Saudis, Syrians, or Pakistanis on Star Trek."

The General leaned toward the Iranian Ambassador, and whispered in his ear,
"That's because it takes place in the future…"


----------



## bandit571

I think a brown paper bag has arrived in a Michi-gander shop, but not quite sure. Maybe they don't allow plain brown wrappers across the border up there?

For Rex:

A boy was born one year. Only his head was born, nothing else came out. To everyone's surprise, he actually lived! In fact he made to his 21st birthday!

Now, Paddy being the proud pappy he was, took young Sean down to the local Pub. to celebrate the event!

Buying a Guiness for the boy, and poured in the draught…...Poof! a body appear under his head! Another round followed, and so did an arm! this was kept up until a fine, handsome lad was standing by the bar!

"Have one for the road, Sean?" Said brew was served, and POOF! Sean disappears!

barkeep whispers out " I guess he should have stopped whilest he be a head?"

Moral of the story? Be sure you know when to say "When"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice one Bandit.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You still up playing with planes Bandit?


----------



## bandit571

A bloke walks in the local pub, spy a tanned fellow with the head the size of a baseball!

" if ye don't mind me asking, what happened to yer 'ead?"

"Well, you see, I was talking a stroll down on the Donegal beach for me health, sea air and all that. Spied an old oil lamp a-floating in the surf. Figured I could at least sell it for a couple pints. Started to rub the dirt off'n it, when this Lovely slip of a Jenie pops out of the spout! She says something about three wishes. Kept looking at her, and looking at her. Oh yeah, the wishes? First was a good car to drive around the town with, and the second was to have plenty of pounds to buy petrol for it. Got down to the third and last wish…
"well then, maybe a little 'ead? "

How about a roll in the hay?" Jenie replied she wasn't allowed to have that going on.

Moral of this story? Be VERY careful what one asks for….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Bandit, one more:
Another guy was strolling down on the Donegal beach and came across an old oil lantern that had been washed up. He figured it might be worth a pint of Guinness and a Jameson chaser, so he proceeded to rub it and clean it up, when all of a sudden a red headed lady céilí dancer with smilin' Irish eyes appeared.
OK Paddy, you have 3 darlin' wishes, what's the first one?
" I want a big flashy car with a case of Guinness in the trunk" and Woosh, it was there.
Ok Paddy, now #2?
" I want to be rich and handsome" - Woosh, a million Pounds appeared and he was transformed into a Liam Neeson look alike.

OK, OK Paddy, now the last one, and be quick, the River dance has just started and I'll be late, hurry man.

"I want to be surrounded by women" ...........Woosh…........
She turned him into a Tampax.


----------



## bandit571

Ok enough on the Micks, hows about a Prospector?

Seems an old prospector, having made a wee bit of gold in the mines, decided to travel to town, for a little fun, don't ya know? After a few draughts at the saloon, wandered across the dirt street to find a working girl, as they say…

Madame: "What the devil do you want?" 
Stinky Pete: Why, a woman, of course
Madame: "Look here, first you go down the street to get a BATH, you won't be touching any of my girls until then. By the by, have you ever even been with a woman before?" 
Stinky Pete; "Can't say that i have" 
Madame:"Well, after your bath, see that old oak tree up on the hill back there ? Why don't you go up there, find a knot hole and practize a while?"

Well a few weeks go by, and then a cleaned up Pete, carrying a large sack, appeared back before the Madame

"Well, at least you smell better. Are you all practized up?''
"Yesum, I am!" 
"Ok, then, follow me"

madame takes Pete back to meet a girl, closes the door on them, and walks about halfway back to the desk…. and hears a scream!

"What the ….. are you doing? I thought you said you had pratized up?"

Pete: " I am indeed, Now I check for bees FIRST!"

Live and learn, I guess?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

LOL Bandit.

Sorry to have to leave you in plane sight, but I have to try to get some sleep and work on the expected side effects. May be in for a rough time, not looking forward to it.

Hope you have a good night, we'll share a few good jokes and stories later on.'Must say Goodnight now


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debating on going to an auction today. Got other things that needs done…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning, good jokes gents.

Morning Marty

Andy - I checked out the scraper holder. Very nice. I caved and ordered one when LV had free shipping though…

If I can get the doors for $20.00 each I think I'll get them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally got around to replacing the water pump impeller on the large barge. After hammering the crap out of a bolt with my impact, I got my 3 foot breaker bar and twisted it off. Grrrrrr, now I get to drill and heli-coil it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yoga breathing??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doors?? scraper holder?? Do I have to go back and read about this??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Gene, I have to try and get what I can locally from Home Depot. All we have is a Home Depot and several smaller hardware stores that cater to specific needs, none of them what I need. There is one called Haydens that sometimes has things I need, but it's spotty.
The Lowes is about thirty miles away in another town.
Now, you mention woodworking specialty store?
Yea, RIGHT!
Maybe a state over. There may be one in Monroe, but I don't know. I did look up woodcraft once. The closest one is over two hundred miles away. 
That's why I get a lot of stuff online.
The catch though is, I absolutely hate, with a passion, ordering anything online.
I'd rather bite off my left ear.
You do what you gotta do though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are they flat or panel doors?? Sounds like a good deal for $20ea…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Biting your own ear off would certainly be a trick, You might want to consider getting a wild critter for that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I'm gonna have to go back and read a few hundred posts to see what's goin' on…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The baby came home yesterday.
Well, the mother did too, but I was more concerned with the baby.

Anyway, Lisa went to work last night.
This left me with the baby, baby parents, and my own kids. 
My kids had went to bed. 
I finally was able to get to bed.
SO I woke in the wee hours of the night hearing a baby screaming.
Boy, it's been a long time since I woke up to that.

I came out of the bedroom.
They just didn't know what was wrong with her.
I could tell though, the baby was stressed, and the mother was too.
So I got the baby, made sure she had on a fresh diaper.
Wrapped her up in a blanket,
Fed her the bottle that she was refusing to take for her mother,
And took her to sleep.

Fast forward to this morning.
I was awoken by the baby.
Time to clean out the waste and refill the hopper.
No problem.
I've already figured out that it's like riding a bicycle.

So anyway, baby mama just came through as I sit her with my coffee.
"Dad knows a thing or two about babies." 
No $#!+, I only have eight kids. Yes I think I would know a thing or two about babies.

.

By the way, I will be making all these jokes (not jokes, real happenings) over the next few weeks.
I don't mind them staying a few weeks.
It allows me to spend time with the baby.
I laugh at the reasons though.
They're staying here for a few weeks because, in their own words, they need to learn a little from Lisa and I before going home by themselves about taking care of the baby.
I can't help it.
I find that just funny as a retard in a room full of bouncy balls.
When Lisa and I had our babies, you went home and figured it out.
Your mother went home, and if you had questions, you called her, on the phone with the cord on it.
If you had dumb questions, she told you, figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Sorry to hear about your heart attack, or gas pains, or broken plate, or whatever point you was trying to make…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Marty,
Gene and I are just griping back and forth about lack of hardware or wood supply options locally.
In either of our locales.
And the biting the ear off is just an expression.

However, wanna have fun with a young child?
Tell him to bite his own ear or to kiss his own shoulder.
It's humanly possible, except for a few especially flexible souls.
But most small children will spend several minutes trying anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations William, I thought you were looking a bit plump when I was there in the spring…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Marty.
And I just can't understand why I still have this plump belly.
You'd think it would have went away some after having the baby, wouldn't you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, You might try running a 5K every day to burn that baby fat off…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Morning all my friends.

I am up early from being sick all night and have a cold pack on my head to cool me down.

Why does everyone call Sandra 74?

Have not made it out to the shop the last few days just to weak and I do not want to hurt myself. I did make my grandson a drumstick for his drums and I have to make the last one before they all leave Wed.

I did finish up my daughters Cherry salad bowl. You guys do not know him (He is on WoodNet.net) His name is Micaiel and he gave me the very nicest cherry wood to make for my daughter. All I can say is it is so very nice to have good friends that will help me.

As some of you know my Father in Law passed away last October just a few months after we moved in to watch him. He had severe Alzhimers (sp?). My mother in law and other brother in law passed away 6 years ago, so my wife is swiftly losing her family and we are only 52.

I put a picture of his Urn I made for him in another post here. The VA made my wife prepay for my funeral in advance to make sure there were enought funds to pay for it. However, that was last year when I had a terrible 18 months physically.

After my father in law passed away we are still paying for his funeral bill of 8K. I just wonder why all the prices of everything are so jacked up in price? He did not have any life insurance but everything was paid off so we will get his ashes when we finish paying his bill off. It kind of leaves my wife hanging until we do.

Sorry about rambeling about. I just had to tell someone about it.

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Arlin,

Post # 40862 explains it. I go on the occasional rant, then suffer verbal hangovers, but it is what it is.

Funeral costs are ridiculous. In my husband's family they still talk about how many people showed up to his father's funeral. All for show. Never did understand the prices, or the drama fans who only show up at funerals.

Marty - the doors are flat

William, love hearing the baby stories. Reminds me why I'm glad I'm past that stage with my own. My daughter is 13. I better have a few good years before I'm dealing with babies again. When I grew up, the refrain was - you ever come home pregnant, you won't be living under our roof. Like that worked.
Not that I want to raise my own grandchildren full time, but I certainly would if the parents weren't capable, like Dave and others are doing.

Off to pick up my brand new mortiser for $80.00 I'm going to bring a bit more cash in case the guy has any other items he's looking to get rid of.

Have a good one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This morning is the first diaper I've changed since this child has been born.
At the hospital, I was holding her.
And she has already become a grandpa's baby.
She'll give everyone else hell, then I can pick her up, and she goes righ to sleep on my arm.
Anyway, I felt the thunder in her diaper against my stomach, where she was laying. 
I handed her to my son and told him diaper time.
He told me that I could change it since I was holding her.
My response?
I don't think so buddy. I changed your diapers and all my other kid's diapers. Now I'm grandpa. I don't mind doing diapers, but this is your child. Now get it changed and give her back to me when you're done.
Ahhhhhhh! The perks of being a grandpa and not Daddy.

Oh, I wanted to tell ya'll.
This is my third grandchild,
But the first that I'm able to be around.
Our oldest son has two children, but we might see him and his family maybe every two years or so. 
So I never see those grand kids.

I have photos of Dorothy in the boat cradle. 
I'll try to post them a couple this evening.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*This one was actually posted by 74 pretending to be me*


----------



## bandit571

Dad was given a present a few years back.

Meant for old farts like Rexter

A junior sized crutch about belt level at it's top.

A swinging ramp was under the cross piece where your hand would go on a normal crutch.

Why the ramp?

It is for the times when an Old Pharte needs to go do "number one", and doesn't want any drips on his pants….

Right, Rex?


----------



## bandit571

now, this old fart is heading to the Dungeon Shop, since a package arrived today in the mail..









and I need to clean it up, to be presentable to Polite Company…

which leaves out both Rex, and Randy. Might even include Martinio in that group…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

What a novel idea Bandit, I'll have to work on a design.

Sadly today, the old terry cloth diapers are gone, but they did have one great advantage, simple superior content removal. You removed the dirty diaper making sure you held your breath or pegged your nose, held it with the 4 corners all together with your fingers, found an open space like a field, country lane, park or a neighbors large yard, then still holding the diaper's 4 corners with your fingers, start your arms in motion with a sling launch motion and when satisfied with the speed/torque, release one of the 4 diaper corners and watch it all go. You could even pace yourself and note projectile distances achieved.
All you had to do then was drop the diaper into a sanitized bucket, ready to be laundered, and no frequent trips to the store to buy and store bulky boxes of disposable ordinary or designer plastic diapers.
Yep, in a lot of ways, the old days were better. Diaper content disposal was like a sport, especially if more than on dad took part, and the costs were fixed - just have enough cloth diapers to last a week, no trips to the store.
Ahh, the good old days. 

*And what would one say to a baby who wears designer diapers?*

Try …Gucci, Gucci, Gucci )


----------



## bandit571

About the same thing I tell my boss at work:

"You're full of sh….."


----------



## bandit571

As for the newcomer of planes to the shop









Oh, about an hour in the shop, and then a test drive…


----------



## bandit571

Roy Underhill is coming the tube…later twerps…


----------



## ssnvet

Split up another pile…. about 2/3 a cord… Actually got some work out of the kids today… Stacking wood for me and spreading mulch for their mother.

Knocking off early so yous guys don't have to listen to me moan and groan for the next three days.


----------



## Bagtown

Hi kids!

I am alive and well here in northern Alberta.
Working, eating and sleeping.
Not much woodworking going on but I have a plan.
Sorry, but I didn't read the 3000 or so posts since my last visit.
I hope everyone is doing great.

Mike


----------



## DamnYankee

Got a bit of shop time in today. Finished routing the edges of the top and bottom pieces of the gunbox table and sawed the box itself into the respective top and bottom pieces. The box, the top and the bottom each got their first coat of Cherry Dutch Oil and are drying, and drying, and drying…

Next I need to finish the sanding and put a coat on the legs.

After a few more coats of finish I will finally begin assembly. I am doing all but what should be the last coat of finishing while the pieces are apart.

This is what a gunbox table looks like. This is not mine, but it is one of MANY done by the guy leading my woodworking club's "Learn and Build". In the end the top is so snug that the top "poofs" when it closes.

Mine is made of cherry.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got a box in the mail yesterday, *Bandit*. I haven't had a chance to open it yet, but it smells like hand planes.


----------



## JL7

Just back from a 2 day road trip on the bike…..ears are still ringing and I'm walking funny….....

Was that Bags?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mike! Greetings from the east. What's the plan??

Here's my $80.00 purchase today









I presume that the chisels need sharpening, but I'm going to give it a test run tomorrow.

That's it for shop time today. This upcoming week is JIG WEEK at my shop. I have a few that I've been meaning to build, so that's the plan for now. Like everything else, it's subject to change.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Rex! How did you read my coffee mug from that far away???


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,

*YOU SUCK!!!* (Now that you are in possession of the gloat worthy machine.)

I need to order me the sharpening rig for my hollow chisels. That is on my "to do list", for tonight.

I never made the trip to Long Island….
Awoke at 4:00am, threw a few clothes and stuff in a bag….
Turned on the weather station….
Fell asleep until 8:30am!!!

Decided that 16 hours of driving was not worth a 16 hour visit!!!
I'll need to reschedule the trip….


----------



## gfadvm

Roger & Bandit, Keep it up! you guys made my day!

74, You will be frustrated by the holddown on that mortiser. I have tried a lot of 'fixes' and haven't come up with a great one yet. But it does make nice square holes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike's in the house… Or at least he was…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love it when my neighbor goes out of town…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you plan on eating….
or impregnating???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do you get when you cross an egg that's straight from the chickens @$$ with a tomato straight from the vine???

DINNER…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was damn near as good as the peanut butter and Hersey syrup sammich I had for lunch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That's what I forgot today….
Dinner!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lows in the 50's tonight. It is July, isn't it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think Mike left the door open and the cold blew down here…..


----------



## JL7

Same here Marty….never been "chilly" riding the bike at the end of July before…...never.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We know it's not Sandra. She gets ramblin' and it warms up 20 degrees…..

I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## JL7

Did eat good tho….....had to skip dinner tonight myself….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I don't mind driving for hours to get a good meal, so whenever you're buying just let me know…..


----------



## JL7

I did buy on Friday…...where were ya?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought it was next Friday…..


----------



## JL7

Yep, next Friday too…...(this Friday was steak).....next Friday??


----------



## DIYaholic

I do mind a loooong drive for a good meal….
Jeff, do you deliver???


----------



## boxcarmarty

My pillow's callin'.....

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty shows up and the internet portal is broken…
AGAIN!!! Just sayin'....


----------



## JL7

No delivery, but Marty is willing to drive a long ways…....so…..


----------



## Bagtown

Night Marty


----------



## JL7

Was that Bags?


----------



## JL7

Good to see ya Mike…...how are things on the bus?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
I'm not sure we need you here….

*74* (Sandra) has been representing Canada….
& doing a smash up job, to boooot!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, I can't leave out the great job Stumpy has done….
representing Canada!!!


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Fellas.
The bus gig is great but you don't do much else.

I went home finally for a week about a month ago.
This has allowed me to do some long overdue things at home, like a new roof, new deck, etc.
Worst part is being away from my wife.
We're waiting with our fingers crossed for some very big news for us at home on Monday.

I'm in the Teamsters Union, they'll never be able to get rid of me now…. HAHAHAHAHA….


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike….....great you made it home…....hope your big news is good,and it involves you getting back home for good….


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Glad the bus ride is going well.
Great news about the teamsters admission. I hope it gives you a way to get home sooner!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is over….
Another day in the books….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen Dave?


----------



## JL7




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Evening all, especially the one and only Bags ….. have missed you, waiting for the good news.
Not much in the after effects today. Had 4 shop hours sanding like there was no ending to it. Had an hour long Skype video call to my LJ buddy, it was a great laugh all the way through.
The only bad one of the after effects right now is the nerve problems it brings especially to my feet and ankles, so I can't stand up or walk for more that a few yards at a time, just hope it passes soon.
Ate well today, actually forced it a bit, still no weed, but I took that powdered stuff in some tapioca pudding Sandra made me.

Hoping for another fairly good day tomorrow with shop time to get on with something.

Hope everyone had a good day and is looking forward to another one tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad to hear things are goin' well Mike. Now that you're in the Teamsters, you have insurance and a retirement to work towards….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Your chin is wet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everyone…..

(that includes Sandra too)


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, Now that the BIG summer contest is about over, (Brickyard 400) We'll be ready to hear more about your contest….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. You too, Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mike - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, whatever the news is.

Rex, I hope the Jolly Green Giant finds you somehow. Up here, they would actually give you a prescription.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Friday I got off early and mowed the lawn. Got up early Sat. and the wife and I paddled down the Okatoma River. 7 miles in a rain storm. It was great.
Here is what it looks like.




HELLO MIKE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today's shop goal is to get started on a cross cut sled. Still waiting for my coffee to kick in.

I also have to go to Saint John tomorrow to see the rheumatologist. I've been waiting since April. The appt is a big deal, because he is the one who can say yes or no to the whole lupus theory. So I have to get myself organized for that. It's hard to sum up 2 years of declining health in under two minutes. (Yes Marty, I do ramble on.)

Coffeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - looks like a lot of fun. Is that you screeching?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That kayak looks alot like the large barge, except mine is a few feet bigger with a few more ponies working the paddles…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Lone Ranger and Tonto walked into a saloon and sat down to drink a Beer.

After a few minutes, a big tall cowboy walked in and said "Who Owns the Big white horse outside?" The Lone Ranger stood up, hitched his gun belt, and said, "I do….Why?"

The cowboy looked at the Lone Ranger and said, "I just thought You'd like to know that your horse is about dead outside!"

The Lone Ranger and Tonto rushed outside and sure enough Silver was ready to die from heat exhaustion. The Lone Ranger got the horse water and soon Silver was starting to feel a little better.

The Lone Ranger turned to Tonto and said, "Tonto, I want you to run around Silver and see if you can create enough of a breeze to make him start to feel better."

Tonto said, "Sure, Kemosabe" and took off running circles around Silver.

Not able to do anything else but wait, the Lone Ranger returned to the saloon to finish his drink. A few minutes later, another cowboy struts into the bar and asks,"Who owns that big white horse outside?" The Lone Ranger stands again, and claims, "I do, what's wrong with him This time?"

The cowboy looks him in the eye and says,

"Nothing, but you left your ************************* runnin!"


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty just read joke to wife and she said "that's a long joke to be that stupid."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits,, and Randy.

No too bad this morning, feet and ankles swollen and "distant", but not much else doing me wrong at the moment. Looks like I get some shop time as long as it includes a lot of sitting down - yeah, I can do that. whatever I get to do at the shop will be just great for me.
Nice to see Bags drop in, ahh how sweet that he mentioned missing Baguette so much. 

I'll get back a bit later to give all and sundry an update, no Jolly Green Giant Sandra 47, but I did get a cigar which tasted awful.
Now going to have a baguette, butter and coffee to start my day.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yankee, I have found that you have to force yourself to laugh at Marty's so called jokes. Indiana does not seem to be the capital of humor does it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
Even to those that live in The U.S.A. Annex!!!

Rex, or should we call you "Wheels"???
Glad you are able to get to the shop.
Don't over do it…
We need you awake later, to insult Marty!!!

I did make it to the shop yesterday….
A little more progress on the sharpening station….
I'll get some more accomplished today….
As I live up to my signature line!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it that we laugh at Marty's jokes….
Or laughing at Marty IS the joke!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, at last you are up Randy.

Yep, I'll be Hell on wheels today doing laps in the shop. Going to sit a lot, maybe continue some hand sanding, experimenting with dyes, etc., etc., whatever keeps me focused. Any time spent in the shop will be well used.
I did sort some lumber yesterday for a surprize project which I am sketching up. Glad I was able to find all the lumber I will need, now I'll search out for the hardware needed, but I'm pretty confident that I will have it all.

Machines and equipment need servicing after a long time on non usage, so that will be another task to add as I progress.
Got some heavy lift items I need to move, but much too heavy and awkward for me to do, so next Sunday I have someone coming to help me move them, pity I have to wait so long.

Going to have ham with my baguette, REAL English butter, Dutch coffee, sugar crystals and a small shot of heavy cream. mmmmmmm.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, don't be so hard on Marty, after all he can't get any inspiration when all day he looks up the ass of a bulldog.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can't expect too much from a joke that is based in Texas…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Now, Now Marty, you're talking about God's country.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's such a pure place, that even weeds don't grow here.


----------



## bandit571

Almost like SDI Hartman meeting Pvt Cowboy for the first time in Full Metal Jacket? 
it is on youtube as the first ten minutes of boot camp…....

Got two planes almost completely refurbished, a saw set ready to set some saw teeth, and some parts ordered for a small, but rare, little block plane.

Rough night at work again, felt like I had just wasted 12 perfectly good hours watching parts being made. Get to waste 12 more tonight, and Monday night as well. Walked about 4 miles at work, though…


----------



## bandit571

Just a small plane..









All 24" of it.

Made some shavings with the other refurbbed plane









Iron still needs a honing…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You always have a metal HP rehab in the works….
Now a transitional….
Are you going "back in time"....
And soon only rehabing wood bodied planes???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here in the midwest of God's country, we grow 16 point whitetails…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But we eat them Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Times a wasting….
I need to have lunch!!!
Then down to the shop….
To squander away some time….


----------



## bandit571

What do we call a six pointer standing in the middle of a county road?

Speed bump!

DAMHIKT….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to h ear from ya baggs










and im broke going to get the clamps thou if they arnt gone this evening 
http://monroe.craigslist.org/tls/3963906135.html

to late all the clamp are gone and a 16 inch planer


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Great pic on the bayou. Sorry you missed the clamps. That dual drum sander is a steal if it works!


----------



## DamnYankee

*Rex* this is for you. Unit last existed at Ft Hood TX.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like I missed the party tonight.

Got some work done on a crosscut sled. I'm just making a smaller one, hopefully to be used when making some boxes.
Installed my woodslicer blade on the bandsaw. I must say, I'm impressed. I'm liking my Rikon a whole lot better already.

Didn't fire up the mortiser, but it's on the list.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say PARTY???

I'm in….
Pool party?
Surprise party?
Bachelor party?

Doesn't really matter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm tired of standing in the corner, all alone, at this party….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Up early this morning. Daughter has theatre 'camp' all this week. When she was younger, she tried various sports and despised every one and the whole concept. She still categorically refuses to bike. 
The first time she went to a drama class however, she was on cloud nine for days. It's her 'thing'.

So I'll bring her to her rehearsal, then off to the paying job for awhile, then drive to Saint John for my appointment.

My fingers are crossed that today is the day I'll get some answers.


----------



## DamnYankee

74 - my whole family does theater now. It all started with oldest.
Oldest (14yo daughter) acts, sings and dances 
Youngest (11yo daughter) does tech and currently assistant stage manages
Wife does costuming and hair and make-up
I do set building and some times lend adult (?) supervision and assistance to tech
All for the same show.

My wife likes me doing set 'cause it fulfill my woodworking fix on someone else's budget


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Best of luck for today 74, hope everything works your way.

I did get to the shop for a little while yesterday, did some sanding, cut some cedar for the flower cart job, managed to flatten some nice lumber I will be using for something else, more finish testing. Very satisfying time well spent, also sorted out router bits I intend to make use of.
I'll have to see how I feel today, I can already tell that the side effects are beginning to start, but I'm going to fight them all the way.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday all you fellow residents of the Isle of Misfit Woodworkers…

Another day at the salt mine here.

I managed to make some good progress on the hope chest build again last night…. All rails and styles are cut to finish length and width, and all slots routed for the panels. Next up is mortices to join the two together and then cutting the arc in the bottom of the styles to make the feet look more elegant.

Used the my TS extension router table for the first time… which worked pretty well.

'74…. best wishes for the appointment… I hope you can get some resolution to the situation.

Dave….. Dave didn't come to school today… he has an ear ache.

Keep on pluggin' Rex…. you're makin' progress.


----------



## Gene01

You guys and 74 were chatty this weekend. Sorry I missed out.
To quote Randy: 74, you suck! 
Rex, How ya doin' after the latest round?
Dave, That looked like an absolute blast! 
Good to see ya Mike.
Had to make a trip to Tucson to pick up a couple pups that were found abandoned in the desert. Look to be about 8 weeks old. Both females. Have no idea of their lineage. Short hair, white with tan spots. Seem to be in good health. When found, both were recently bathed and smelled of soap. But, they were found in an area far away from any human habitation. I think they may have just been left there or some campers forgot them. 
My son knew we were going to get another dog to replace ol' Sarge. He passed 6 months ago. And, he knew that his mom and I are both suckers for lost dogs. They are cute as buttons and feisty as heck. Both females and pretty much house broke, already. Great travelers. Slept about 90% of the 5 hr. trip home. Named them Annie and Oakley. Pics later.
Took the 250 down and glad we did. The monsoons are here with a vengeance. Had to fjord numerous running washes and the 4WD came in handy to go of road to get around the idiots in Echos and Cruzes that were stalled in the middle. If we'd been in the Focus, we'd still be waiting for the water to go down. Or…we'd have joined the OTHER idiots in Echos and Cruzes because I know I'd have probably tried it, too.


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats on getting new puppies Gene…. good for you, giving those little gals a second chance at life…. love the names… My folks live in Sun City and I always thought those wash crossings were peculiar. I guess it doesn't make sense to build a proper bridge or culvert when you only get water in them once or twice a year.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Matt. At least, most of the washes in and around Phoenix and Tucson are paved. The one a 1/4 mile from our home isn't! I've seen it running at 5' deep and about 30-40' wide at times. And it's FAST!! Not this year, though…..yet. The bottom of our wash is about 30' deeper than the road bed (dirt road) and you have a very steep S curve headed in and a steeper one coming out. It's solid rock at the bottom but getting anywhere close when the water recedes, from either side, is a muddy mess. All clay and slicker than snot. It's a blast in the Polaris or the 250, though.


----------



## DamnYankee

Here are some pics of the gunbox table in progress. It still needs some more finish and to be assembled.


----------



## DamnYankee

And yes, my house is a bit topsy turvy lately


----------



## ssnvet

That looks great Yank…. but what we really want to see is the lid popped up with some blue steel inside :^)


----------



## superdav721

School has started and I am fixin to be be one tired arse.
Thanks guys and gals.
You to Randy.


----------



## JL7

Looks good Rob…..a little sideways…..but looks great. Picked up some blue steel myself last weekend…

Another Monday is in the can….almost. Hope everyone is well..


----------



## superdav721

Nice wall mounted table.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What's wrong?....
Are you ill?....
Are you a sardine?...
Why did you spend all day in the can???


----------



## DIYaholic

That pic could be 270 degrees out of wack….
It could be a ceiling mounted table!!!


----------



## JL7

Sardine. Now you know…...


----------



## DIYaholic

They say you are what you eat….

Tonight, I'm a sausage & onion pizza!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

DYank - Table is looking great.
The theatre gig is a great family activity. Our son is more into sports, but I help out with costumes and makeup when I can. Hmmmm, maybe they need help with the sets.

Gene - PICTURES please!!! Love the names. And I'm a sucker for rescue dogs.

Hang in there Rex!

Randy - Do you ever eat vegetables???? Just wonderin' It may explain the pale complexion you have in your avatar.

As for me, I'm still processing… Specialist said that it's 'highly unlikely' that I have lupus given that it doesn't show in my bloodwork. However, he's sending me to have my face biopsied in case lupus shows up in the rash on my face. So I guess it's neither ruled out nor in. 
He's also sending me for another battery of tests such as testing for porphyria (????)
He seems very thorough and is worth the 1 1/2 hr drive to see him. Have to drive back there tomorrow for the bloodwork.

I did make into the shop this evening and put together a bench hook


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I know you made a smallish bench, but….
That's a mighty small bench hook!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, it was only the picture that was smallish!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My avatar may be pale….
I'm VERY tan….
I work outdoors and never use sun block….
Want to see my tan lines!!!

BTW: The "Chef" makes me eat veggies…
They are incorporated in my lunch menu!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

No tan lines please.
I was having a heck of a time trying to get the picture to the right size.

Overtired, and over everything. G'night John-Boy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Sandra!
I hope answers to your med questions are soon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night everyone else,
Yes, even you Rex!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

!


----------



## Momcanfixit

!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jig therapy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

For me, yesterdays was a non event, yep the dreaded crap hit me and took me out. Maybe out of it for a few days, but I'm giving it a go for it's money. i'm doing all I can to make this bad time less severe.

Sandra, you have been a busy little bee, hope your tests come up OK.

To everyone, After my treatments, it seems impossible to escape side and after effects, so all I can do is go through them and get on with it. I shall recover soon and become more able to do things, it's just a matter of time. Very frustrating to say the least, but I can still enjoy woodworking and associated banter with you guys, which helps a great deal.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Here are pics of our new puppies.
Oakley is the one with the black spot on her eye.
Vet visit yesterday. Got their Parvo shots and an appt for spaying. Rabies shots in 5 weeks.
Vet said they will likely not exceed 30 lbs. Vet thought they were Beagle and Jack Russell. Nice combo.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
As soon as the Lexan is in the doors and they are hung, I'll get some pics.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - looks like a whole lotta fun in those puppies! I've never understood 'non-dog' people. Their floors and furniture must stay a lot nicer, but there's nothing like being met at the door by a dog so happy to see you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty sure I posted this already, but in honor of Gene's new puppies:


----------



## Gene01

*74,*
That was sweet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ssnvet

Is it Friday yet?

Speaking of dogs… our Golden (Skipper), some how broke his dew claw in half, down into the quick, with the broken section bent over at 90 deg…. obviously painful to the touch.

After reading up on line where several folks talk about removing the claw and the pros and cons about doing it yourself vs. the vet…. we decide that my wife better take him in, and fortunately, there was a cancelled appt. the next day.

The Vet decides he is going to put the dog under and remove the claw. But when we pick him up later in the day, only the broken part of the claw has been cut/broke off…. And the quick is exposed… no dressing…. no anti-bactirial cream…. the bill … $92

So as far as I can see…. I just paid $92 to have my dogs nails clipped….. and silly me thought remove the nail meant remove the nail…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike's new episode- Everything you ever wanted to know about scroll saw blades!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just slid in from over yander…..

Come on people, I just come from Mikes theater and I didn't see a single one of you there…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not sure where yander is. I know where Gander is, and I don't want to go there either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked 2 hours longer then the day is long and I still have time for a good flick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the problem with you northerners, you get lost in the real world…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Enjoy your new friends. I just buried Peggy Sue yesterday (my best friend for 19 years). And I'm still bawlin like a girl.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sorry to hear about PS. I know what it's like to loose a best friend. I lost my Cavalier king Charles a couple of years ago to cancer and that was pretty tough…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Reality is for those that can't handle pharmaceuticals!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, That pic is a granite stone that was engraved by Peternity out of California. Very nice job and very reasonably priced…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - so sorry to hear about Peggy Sue. And bawling like a girl is a smart thing to do. I think that's one of the reasons women typically live longer than men.

I think I'll go hug Barney the wonder dog.


----------



## Momcanfixit

He's 8 and hobbling around. The kids start to cry if anyone even mentions he's getting old.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Marty and Sandra

That granite stone is a beautiful tribute. What beautiful eyes!

Give Barney a hug from me.


----------



## bandit571

"Mary Kate" the fat pup is healing up nicely now. Back to being just a "Flea-bag".

Getting the Stanley #31 almost finished up









Maybe a sharpening of the iron, and a coat or two of BLO?


----------



## superdav721

Andy there is no one more loving than a good dog.
Go get you a new one.
You wont regret it.


----------



## ssnvet

So sorry for your loss Andy… PS sounds like she was a wonderful friend.

Serves as a reminder to me not to sweat a few bucks on a vet bill… Why am I such an idiot?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No talking about dog's getting old.
My son (with some strong help from my wife) talked me into taking BoBo, his dog.
Now, after only two days, BoBo is attached to my right leg at all times and has forgotten my son.
Now let me back up.
They brought me this dog and I was royally ticked off for the first day and a half.
This dog was not fed right, has been cooped up in the house (large breed Heinz 57 dog), and was eat up with fleas.
I've got him straightened out now and he won't be going nowhere else besides my shop.

Anyway, to the point of this little diversion.

So I laid in bed last night and got to talking to Lisa.
I asked her why she pushed me so hard to take this dog in the first place.
She had reasons I did not want to hear.
She reminded me that it was time to move on after Jasmine (my dog that died some time back).
She told me she had a feeling this dog was not being properly cared for.
The worst part though, she reminded me of Snowball's age (her chiuahua that is more mine than hers anyway).
That is the part I hadn't thought about and don't think I wanted to face.
Snowball was nine years old last week (63 in dog years?).
She's starting to move slower and slower each day.
Her bones are so brittle we have to keep her from jumping much or she'll break her leg again (and take forever to heal).
I don't know how long she has with us.
I do know that I can't stand the thought.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And son, daughter in law, and Dorothy has moved in with us.
I kind of seen that one coming a mile away though.
These two can't take care of a baby.
They were barely taking care of themselves. 
I'm accepting because I like having my grand baby around all the time.
She is a grandpa's baby too.
Everyone tells me so every time I wake her up, play with her till she gets cranky (or messy diaper) and then tell her mama or daddy to get her fed or changed. 
Hey!
I said I was accepting.
I did not say I was going to make it easy for them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And with that folks,
I am up this morning too dang early with my back.
It is also though the first time I've been awake since the arrival of the grand daughter without something needing my attention.
So before anyone else gets up, or Dorothy wakes them up, I am going to hobble my lame butt to the shop.
Or at least try to.
Either way, it's worth trying.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

William, looks like your son and d-i-l made a good decision. Many people who can't take care of a baby never realize it, or won't face it. Your grand daughter is lucky to have you and your wife.

Hubby is presently in Wyoming climbing Gannett peak. He's only been gone 4 days and I'm already done in trying to get to my appointments, work, St. John, drive kids around, etc… Of course when he's gone I also tend to wander out to the shop late at night. I forced myself not to last night, or I'd be worse than I already am this morning. Some men have Harleys, or shops, or cars, my man has mountains. He's climbed 4 of the 7 summits and many other peaks. He goes on these trips every second year or so. He was going to cancel this one and I convinced him not to. This morning, it seems like it was a bad choice.

That's my gripe for the morning. Waiting for coffee to kick in.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
William sounds like life to me.
There working my ass off.
I havent got much left to give.


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
So sorry for your loss. Our Sarge has been gone for six months and we still tear up occasionally.
The new puppies are a blast. They've learned to climb steps but, getting down is sometimes problematic.
We are having a 16X16 chain link dog run installed next week. Right outside the doggie door we had for Sarge.


----------



## Gene01

*74,*
Hang in there.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubers….and that's all I've got to say on the matter


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

Love your humor. You will have to post more of these pictures more often. lol

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

And just when I needed it, my neighbour called and invited me over for a swim. Sweet! 
Cannon BALL!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I told you guys about 4 years ago just after I got out of the hospital (6 months) that my dog died. I cried for 2 weeks. However, in my defense I was in an emotional state at the time. We did alot of hunting together and she was 16 when she died. 

I would love to get another dog like her (Munsterlander) from Germany

Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

I was going to post a really weird thought concerning dogs, then realized now probably wasn't a good time


----------



## chrisstef

Fellow dog lover droppin by to send condolences to all those that have lost pups recently. I know our house just aint the same without Gracie our yellow lab around. Going on a month and a half without her and it sucks. As soon as our little guy can take a little responsibility for a dog we'll have a new one.

Carry on ….


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

I neglected to sign off last night….
I need to get that in, so Jeff can go to sleep now & not worry about me!!!

Andy & all,
Sorry the pooch is no longer a waggin' it's tail!!!

Hump day is drawing to a close….
Now that work is over….
It is just another Wednesday!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks a lot Randy…..I dozed off and when I woke up the box has 2 lids…...it's all your fault….










Sorry about your puppy Andy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the support all of you. I'm not gonna go out and hunt for a new dog but rather wait until one finds me. Peggy Sue had 3 owners before me and they all hated her. The moment we saw each other, we knew we were forever. Damn, now you got me bawlin again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
They do say I am a very responsible person….
responsible for EVERYTHING that goes wrong!!!

Does that box have double lids so you can deal off the bottom of the deck???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwwww. If you want to turn it into a snotty, 'ugly cry', look up the Rainbow Bridge Poem. Gets me every time.

Humans are complicated. Dogs are easy. I think that's why we love them so much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, Don't get any thing from Germany. I have a German Schnauzer and he's a pain in the @$$. He expects me to fix him dinner every night and take him for a bath and a groom every couple of weeks. Actually, he hates the bath and haircut but I do it just to get back at him for the dinner part…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also have a hood rat princes that has some how got spoiled…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not think she would like to be called a Rat.. lol

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

The princess is the four legged blonde with the funny hat. The other one is just my daughter…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Now you made it worse. "Just my Daughter" lol please stop or I will be on the floor.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

''Look at me, I have snow on my face. Can I have a cookie now?''


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That's not snow, it's sweat…
You've been working too hard & avoiding personal hygiene…
You need a shave!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Slow night here in the Stumpy Saloon!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

You can now get some sleep Jeff….
No more excuses for bottomless boxes!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

vary sad to hear of yall lost friends , i know it will hurt when i loss mine one day , , a friend once told me that dogs dont go to heaven ,they have no soul told him im not so sure of that i read in the bible that the lion and lamb will lie together in heaven and there will be peace , im pretty sure dogs are part of his animal creation , and it probable be plenty of room there ,some times my dog is what keep my spirit lifted more that any person could


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i read that Rainbow Bridge Poem thats what i think too one day we'll see our friends again


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. I have far more energy when the weather cools down in the evening. Finished this last night.
My 'jig week' is going nicely. My body won't be happy today, but heck, I have a new project percolating!

!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy,
Sorry I have been absent, I got carted off to the ER yesterday for six hours.
The chemo is messing my body chemistry around a lot right now, according to the ER, and because my imune system is weakened by it, I'm a candidate for any disease that takes advantage of the situation. So now I have Thrush (and I den't even Tweet) and a nasty Yeast infection that has produced sores and blisters. Difficulty swallowing and an undercarriage that is extremely painful, all this extra to the regular after chemo crap.
They wanted to admit me last night, but I chose to come home with a ton of medications instead, as they don't have any sawdust at the hospital.
The good news is that I will have to wake my Sandra and get her to take out the trash, a small heart warming experience for me to enjoy. Obviously no shot time today, so it's reading and sketching time until I get over this problem.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Roger,

Sorry to hear about the latest assault on your body. 
Female hormones, yeast infection, sore undercarriage - are you sure you're not pregnant?? You're supposed to wear COTTON underwear, and not thongs in your condition. And no bubble baths or hot tubs.

Take GOOD care of yourself until your immune system is back up.

74


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
If dogs don't go to heaven, I don't want to go there either.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Sandra. Yep just another extra assault on my lowered immune system following the chemo. I have a female hormone time release capsule in my arm that gets replaced every year, so when my system feeds on that, I go a little cranky. The undercarriage infection goes one stage further and produces sores and blisters, so I am forced to walk like I'm doing the splits. 
My throat seems to be doing better and the little hedge growing on my tongue seems to have been trimmed and a search is on for my taste buds starts. 
Although, I'm feeling the nasty effects now, you have got to laugh and wonder what the hell I will get next, yeah a pregnancy might be in the works ! I could even post a video to Youtube as an additional offering to those who loved Monty Python's "Ministry of Silly Walks" .
My much prized daily moment was watching Sandra take out the trash, her struggling with it almost brought tears of joy running down my cheeks.
Ya'll don't know what you are missing


----------



## JL7

Hey Roger, sorry to hear that…....it sounds pretty miserable. Glad to see you are keeping your humor in tact…hang in there buddy…my sister has been going thru some similar things with the weakened immune system. I know it's not fun…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

You are in great shape buddy. You can still type and laugh about how others are doing. 

Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey Jeff, forgot to ask about your sister, hope she is doing OK, and if she has these immune system problems too, I feel for her very much.

Arlin, You know however bad it gets, you have two options, ball you eyes out and make other people unhappy, or have a laugh with it to show that it can't beat you down.


----------



## DamnYankee

I totally take back all those times I didn't want to take a nap when I was younger.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
They do say laughter is the best medicine….
So keep on amusing yourself!!!

But don't tell the drug companies or the FDA….
They will want to regulate comedians!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hang in there Rex…. I think you were wise not staying in over night if it wasn't necessary… people get staf infections in hospitals and staf infections are some serious bad kimchee.

74 has become a regular LJ jig celebrity…. Don't forget us little people in Stumpy's romper room when you're rich and famous.

For the record… I see lots of good reasons to think that dogs do go to heaven… They act in harmony with their God given nature and are not the ones who reject and rebel against God, sin and generally foul the world up. That special role has been taken up by the less hairy two legged critters with the big ideas and opposable thumbs.


----------



## ssnvet

Ordered replacement switch and brushes for my old Milwaukee SCMS…

I usually go to ereplacementparts.com, but found a new place lower prices. They don't look like their inventory is as extensive, but they had what I needed…. and $10 is $10


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, you are right about 74. I remember her as a stable girlie cleaning out stalls and rubbing down the mounts of the RCMP. Look at er now, she has her own bench and loves to jig.

Randy, just managed to eat some soup, remember me when your chef provides your next meal. That hospital's ER was bloody cold, I ended up with 4 blankets on me, and I declined to stay in the hospital as I did not see any sign of a chimney there, I was glad to get out of the place and into the almost 100 degree evening. The ER service was VERY slow, so I can only conclude that those admitted were put into deep hibernation until they could find a doctor or nurse that wasn't on a lunch break, maternity leave or death in the family.


----------



## ssnvet

speaking of Stumpy…. was he abducted by aliens….

or did Mike ground him to his bedroom for playing with the scroll saws without permission :^o


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest turns 14 tomorrow… she is a delight to her mother and I… I'm taking the day off for a family fun day.

I rue the thought of sending her off to the wolves at the public highschool in a month. But fortunately, she has her head screwed on straight and is not affraid to think for herself.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Sometime you have to wonder about dogs! Sniffing butts and humping everything around and Peeing on everything around. lol

In heaven who is going to pick up the dog poo. hahaha

Arlin


----------



## Gene01

Good Lord, Rex. The description of the assault sounds awful. You good humor is amazing. 
Randy's suggestion is right on, though. SSHHHH.

Arlin,
In heaven, dog poo just falls through the clouds and when enough is collected, it becomes a politician.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You continue to inspire all of us.

Gene, Love the politico comment. Keep it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early night for me tonight.

Hang in there Roger. This time, we don't need pictures though.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It isn't easy crab walking, I can assure you, and NO, I don't have crabs, but Sandra is calling me Dungeness.

My throat seems to be on the mend and I have had yet another soup, hey, by tomorrow I should make it soup with bits and pieces in it instead of this clear stuff ….Yippee, I think. The doctor ordered me some Lamasil for my undercarriage, I have to wonder about him, must be confused between a crotch and toes, and it gives me new insight as to how people get athlete's foot.

Pretty exiting day, lots of phone calls congratulating me and pleased that I had either "almost" won some big money or had chances to get paid real money for doing nothing except sign up for there "services".

Also got a PM from a Guy calling himself Charles Neil, sounded like another con artist but when he mentioned he knew and hanged out with Stumpy, I changed my view - definately a piss artist. Who is this guy?, is he another Ted? He asked me to watch his home movies for 20 cents pay a copy, but I replied and told him I was not really into bondage videos, but was interested in one titled "finishing".

Scheduled myself another crotch cleansing this evening, and while I'm down that way I might just get out the old belly button cleaning and grooming kit and preen away. Then I'll smear Lamisil on my crotch - (you know, something about this does not sound right), then I'll tip toe away crab fashion.

Hope everyone has a great eveing, and PLEASE, I don't want to know if you had crab for supper…..thank you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Does a McD's Filet-O-Fish count???

I don't think Lamisil mixed with crab would make a very tasty meal. Unless of course, you have that wacky tobaccy, that makes everything taste yummy!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin,

In heaven, all dogs will go to manners classes lead by angels, and will then gladly do their business in the compost piles… They will also learn to say "excuse me" after passing gas.

Hey, maybe we can get Randy signed up with them :^)

I think Adam & Eve could communicate with animals in Eden… So it would make sense that we should be able to do so in the renewed earth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Me & angels….
I can see that….
Maybe one called "Victoria"....
Yeah, ain't never gonna happen!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Maybe she'll tell you a secret Randy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well vacant misfits, getting time for me to retire and revive by the morning.
Sandra said tonight that I should not be so crabby, you gotta love her as she lies there with a dislocated jaw and broken arm, yeah, try laughing at me now! 
I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll be able to move around and above all else, get to the shop and just sit there, if nothing else.

I guess tomorrow is another day and we'll just have to see what it brings.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Get some sleep….
So as to be well rested for what tomorrow has in store!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex….get better than Randy….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
"Rex….get better than Randy…….."

That doesn't leave much room for improvement!!!

Rex,
Get A LOT better than Randy!!!

Jeff,
You need sleep. I'll sign off now, so you can get some much needed rest!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy….....

Stealing your line…....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here it is 0048 hrs and I am ready for bed. The electricicy was off for several hours and I could not call out or get on the net. I could not go to sleep without my electrical divices hooked up. So the power came back on 20 minutes ago and I am Ready to go to SLEEPpppppppppppppppppppppppp

O my finger was on the p button for a mear 2 winks

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Nubbers,

Big day today. Packing for Prince Edward Island. Our family goes there every year and we meet up with 4-5 families we know. It is the most relaxing thing I do all year. The men go golfing and the women play scrabble and have marguaritas. (I actually hang with the women - shocking I know) And as long as it's nice out, we meet the incoming tide with our inflatables, and float back into the beach.

It's the only time I buy sugared cereal, and all bets are off as far as healthy eating. The kids love it and this year's breakfast menu is Reese's cereal puffs and Froot Loops. (Ick) By the end of the week, they usually can't wait to go home and eat something homemade.

Getting ready is a lot of work however and with hubby meeting us there this year, I'm on my own to load the van. Have to take my time. If I wander out to the shop 'just for a minute', I'll be sunk. So no shop time for me. I'm sure I have a picture here somewhere….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Happily, side effects are on the wane. Do I see some shop time coming?
Crotch news is good, throat getting better, so what's next?

Sandra, it sounds like a wonderful "vacation", bet you come up with a load of WW ideas under the margarita influence. Have a great time and plane for extreme sawdust production when you arrive back home.

Don't forget some vacation pics, else it never happened.

Hope everyone has a great day, and watch out, I'm about to join the land of the living again.


----------



## ssnvet

Have a good trip Sandra…. Tell the kiddies you really need there help and give them the opportunity to step up to the plate. They may just surprise you. FWIW, I'd rather play Scrabble and sip cocktails than play golf too.

I do believe Sir Stumps-A-Lot is MIA…. Should we send out a search party?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, I have always noticed that Stumpy does a disappearing act after a highly successful MustachMike's video.


----------



## DamnYankee

Crotch news is good, throat getting better
Rex - not sure I want to know how these two go together….


----------



## DamnYankee

I think the freezer deserves a light as well


----------



## Gene01

"Hope everyone has a great day, and watch out, I'm about to join the land of the living again."

Rex,
Welcome back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been tearing the entire workshop apart and re-arranging it again. It's been days since the last time I did that so it was over due.

The planes are nice, Bandit!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yankee, it's really simple. I'm not so crotchety today and I'm able to talk about it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Gene, good to be a misfit again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYBODY (Even Randy)-* I've been thinking about a theme for this year's "Stumpies" contest and I want to do something that will be different. I was thinking that, since a lot of the show is about the workshop itself, it may be fun to do a workshop tour contest.

What I envision is people sending photo tours or video tours of their workshops. We would judge the shops in several catagories so that people with small shops and people with large shops all have an equal chance of winning. For example, we could do three prizes. One for a small shop, one for a large shop, and one for a hand tool shop. That way people with a lot of fancy machines aren't competing with people with just a few tools, and those with hand tools don't have to compete with those with machines.

Each catagory could be judged on a points system that will further even the playing field. Points will be given for thought put into the shop's efficiency and layout, points for uniqueness so even messy shops have a shot, points for the quality of the tour presentation itself, etc. This way those who don't have the time or ability to do a nice video can make up points in other ways.

*Any thoughts?



?

Click to expand...

?



?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ssnvet

I kind of like that idea


----------



## Gene01

A few more categories, Stumps.
The most inefficient, The most cluttered and, The least appealing. 
I will win in all three.


----------



## DamnYankee

But I'm not done building my shop….said EVERY woodworker…ALWAYS!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm with you, *Yanks*. Shops are always a work in progress. That's why I want to do a shop tour contest. I think it will bee a great way to share shop ideas that others can benefit from. I love to see people's workshops, large and small. I've ripped off more than one shop idea in my day…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hey, we need an even playing field for categories:
Disastrous Shop.
Smallest shop
WTF Shop
Pet shop
FDA approved shop.


----------



## Gene01

I like the FDA category.
I'll be few would qualify for an OSHA approved one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps there needs to be a category for the most utilized/productive shop.
Then a most UNDER utilized category! (That's my shop's most redeeming feature!!!)

Rex,
Glad you are back amongst the misfits!!!
Now do everyone a favor….
Start MISbehaving!!!

*74*,
As you pack for your trip….
avoid the garage, err workshop….
Step away from the bench….

Have a safe trip to & from….
Pictures, pictures & more pictures!!!

Enjoy the retreat….
Did I mention pictures???


----------



## ssnvet

A little more progress on my daughters hope chest build


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*How about the smallest workshop category?*










*...and one for our Canadian contingent:*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Looking hopeful Matt.


----------



## revwarguy

Love the idea of seeing everyone's workshop!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*And lest not we forget our Aussie mates:*


----------



## Gene01

Hey Matt,
Lookin' good. 
Good one, Rex.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "day job" is over for the week….
Tomorrow, I get to work with "The Chef"....
I'll be working a catered BBQ for 150 people!!!!

Time to head over to see "The Chef"....
A staff meeting to discuss tomorrow's plans….
& perhaps a few cold ones will also be enjoyed!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the Lexan panels installed in the gun cabinet doors. Couldn't find the clips I wanted. Made my own. cut a bunch of discs with a hole saw from 1/8" Lexan, cut some matching divots in the rails and stiles and screwed the discs down over the edges of the Lexan panel. They just barely overlap the 1/4X 3/16 dado the Lexan sets in. Looks good.
When this beast of a gun cabinet gets gone, I can start on an order of 4 identical curly maple Jewelry boxes/cabinets. 
They'll be about 21" tall with two doors, and 14 little drawers. This job will be fun. 
But first, the shop needs a thorough cleaning and I have a new to me Shopsmith to assemble. 
And, I got a couple pups to play with.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The IRS sent an auditor (a nasty little man) to audit a synagogue. The auditor did his checks, then turned to the Rabbi and said, "I noticed that you buy a lot of candles."

"Yes," answered the Rabbi.

"Well, Rabbi, what do you do with the candle drippings?" he asked.

"A good question," noted the Rabbi. "We save them. When we have enough, we send them back to the candle maker and every now and then, they send a free box of candles."

"Oh," replied the auditor somewhat disappointed that his question actually had a practical answer. So he thought he'd try another question, in his obnoxious way…

"Rabbi, what about all these matzo purchases? What do you do with the crumbs from the matzo?

"Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi calmly, "we collect the crumbs and send them back to the manufacturer". Every now and then, they send a free box of matzo."

"Oh," replied the auditor, thinking hard how to fluster the Rabbi.

"Well, Rabbi, "what do you do with all the foreskins from circumcisions?"

"Yes, here too, we do not waste", answered the Rabbi. "We save all of the foreskins, and when we have enough we send them to the IRS….."

"To the IRS?" questioned the auditor in disbelief.

"Ah, yes, directly to The IRS"......"And about once a year, they send us a little prick like you."


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Good one! Now we're both gonna get audited!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, I was audited on Wednesday at the ER ..results - 1 meat and 2 veg.


----------



## DIYaholic

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really good one!

Man oh man, there's a guy on this site who is hot under the collar. I can handle the occasional F-bomb, but the C-word? It's been a long time since I heard (read) anything that vulgar.

No Randy, not "commitment".....

The hope chest is looking good Matt

Gene - stay focused - thinking about your next project before your present one is done probably slows down progress….


----------



## revwarguy

Hey, as long as we're doing Rabbi jokes,

There was a Rabbi who was shipwrecked on a desert island for 23 years. When he was finally rescued, the captain of the ship came ashore to meet the Rabbi and was astounded to see two large very ornate synagogues on the island. The Captain asked the Rabbi about them and the Rabbi beamed with pride and said that he had built them. The Captain asked, I can understand you wanting to build a synagogue, Rabbi, but why did you build two of them?" 
The Rabbi pointed at one and said, "That one I DON'T go to!"


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Commitment doesn't scare me….
BEING commited does!!!
just look what it did to Rex!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I saw what "Steve" wrote/said….
I hope you flagged his @$$!!!
I did!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Signing off for the next few days.

While I'm gone, do NOT leave your wet towels on the floor. Don't forget to feed the dog and for the love of all that's holy, do not eat pizza on the new sofa. If my mother calls, tell her I'm at a conference.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy PEI!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I call dibs on the couch….
Pizza, chicken wings or stir-fry???

& I'm not gonna feed Rex!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is a work day….
Working a BBQ, with "The Chef"....
We've got 150 mouths to feed…
I hope it doesn't rain!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am up late tonight 0343am and I am sick enought I can not sleep.

O well I am talking to myself anyway.

Maybe I will hum a song to everyone while you are asleep.

hmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmm hm hm hm hmmmmmmmmm hhhhhhhhmhmmmmhmmmmmhmmmhmmm
There now sleep tight
Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, I just woke up, are you still awake?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, Good early morning misfits, and Randy,

Got to get some shop time in this morning before it gets too hot. We have temperatures in excess of 100 scheduled for a week - yuk.
I think I am over the worst of the side effects which have taken a whole week out of my schedule, and when ot happens, every thing comes to a complete stop, ad I have far more than WW to catch up on. A lot of regular chores can stack up in a week, so after recovery, I am swamped with things to catch up om. That being said, any shop time I can get will be fitted in somewhere.
I have several projects "on the go" plus some tool necessary maintenance, I can switch between projects when waiting for glue up and staining to dry, so I use my time as efficiently as I can.

Looking forward to today, and I hope each and everyone has a great day too.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubbers,

Well I just got a phone call from my GI doc (I haven't been advertising my "issues", but they have been dragging on most of this summer) and I now have the answer to what has been a 4 week mystery…. I have a C-diff infection (bad ju-ju bacteria) So now I'm back on even stronger anti-biotics… the kind of stuff the pharmacy doesn't even keep in stock.

I just hope it hasn't done too much damage to my insides and that I don't pass it on to anybody else…


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys woke me up.

What is all the comotion about. lol

It is hard to type, both of my hands are numb. Guess that means no shop time until they get better.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I need a favor. I need something like this from WWGOA. However, I need it geared so the router will go slow and will automaticly turn also as I turn the handle.






I just can not think of how to do this. Maybe a small gear on the handle part with a big gear on the other driver part where ever that would go to drive the router.

Thanks Buddy
Arlin


----------



## Gene01

Arlin
Check out a book by Hylton called "woodworking with the router". He has plans for exactly what you are looking for.
I have most of the hdwr to build one and intend to build it in the (near?) future. It's actually a very robust jig similar to Sears' old Router crafter but, able to handle larger dia. stock. And, with a few more nice options. 
In the same book, Hylton describes making the one in the WWGOA video. I built that one. Mine has the ability to turn tapers. I make canes with it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I would put a 3/4" threaded rod on the top to drive the router. It could thread through the router carriage. The crank could be geared to that rod so as you rotate the work piece it would move the router. It would be easy enough, just take a bit of experimentation to figure out the gear ratio.


----------



## bandit571

Drive by to get to the bottom of this mess. Lost cable for awhile, along with the phone and the internet, might be back in a wek or so…

Been a might busy with so much time off from the computer:









major refurb, iron was ground funky, mouth opening out of whack, new tote, and a repaired kanoobie, and a coat of BLO.









Bed side table from some old barn siding, sitting in my spacious shop

Man, this dial up is SLOW!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, everyone go to bed early?

Maybe happy hour somewhere?

Boss at work was "Fired on the spot" and walked out the door. Nobody is saying what for, either. Bets are that he told someone higher to kiss his rearend?


----------



## fernandoindia

Hey Arlin

This may be for you. It´s a weekend job


----------



## DIYaholic

Worked with "The Chef" today….
A BBQ for 150 people….
It was a typical catering event….
"Hurry up and wait" was the phrase of the day….
Rush to prep food….
Wait to load vehicle….
Rush to get setup….
WAIT for them to eat….
Rush to breakdown the buffet….
All to only have 50 or so people show up!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Fernando…..welcome to the dark side…..good to see you my friend.

Randy - free dinner right?


----------



## DIYaholic

You could call it free…..
But I did need to work 10 hours for the meal!!!

"The Chef" has a neighbor, that put a nasty image in my head…
That of Marty!!!


----------



## JL7

OMG….a picture of Marty….....sorry…my apologies….


----------



## DIYaholic

That's Charlie…..
A perfect twin to Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm signing off….
I hope everyone had a great day….
Even you, Rex!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Morning y'all.

Up at 03:00.
Getting used to this.
Well, we got our good news this week.
We sold our cafe back in New Brunswick.
Wife is coming out for a visit next weekend.
Eventually the plan is to rent our house and both of us live and work out here for a few years.
Rent is high, but the wages here are pretty crazy too.
I'm told we are the highest paid bus drivers in the world.
Plan to bank as much as possible, and someday have something to retire with.
Hopefully.

Rex, you are an inspiration.

Happy in Nothern Alberta,

Mike


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Wow, great news Bags, glad you got the cafe off your hands, a lot of work and hours running one.
Hope your plan works out, good to have a retirement plan.

Going to get some shop time today mainly to do maintenance. I need to service the Grizzly band saw and install a set of guide bearings, also have a repair job on my drill press where the lead screw for the table is jumping threads, so no doubt I'll be busy.
Supposed be 100 degrees here today, so I plan to get my work done by lunch time when is should be at 93 degrees …...much cooler. 

Hope everyone has a great day out there.


----------



## JL7

Hey Mike - That's great news…..congrats. I guess some hard work can pay off, good for you and your wife…..

Rex - enjoy the shop time and try to stay cool. We've been having some really marvelous weather here….in the high 70's….love it.


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Mike! Gonna bring your tools to Alberta?


----------



## Bagtown

Not sure Gene.
Going to have to stick to renting for now.
Double wide trailers go for $500,000. up here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
It's great that you and your wife will no longer be so far apart!!!
That IS good, isn't it??? ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

disastrous Shop.
smallest shop
WTF Shop
messy shop
inefficient shop
cluttered shop
least appealing shop

*I WIN…..*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Update on yesterday's auction… I am not the proud owner of a Jet lathe. I bailed off at $325 and let someone else have it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

There goes a nice QUIET end to the weekend….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer on the auction, but probably a good thing.

What did it end up going for???


----------



## boxcarmarty

He bought it for $350 plus a 10% buyers premium when I quit…..

That would have made it $385…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here was my deal of the week…..

4 cigar boxes of hold down clamps, T nuts, T bolts, and knobs for $22…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Jeff, I didn't sink today…..


----------



## JL7

That's a lot of knobs there Marty…..

And don't forget about the museum shop category…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

My shop is such a wreck right now that I can't even get in there to clean it…..


----------



## JL7

Speaking of museums, did you see this?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Jeff and I was discussing the need of a deck hand for the large barge to open my beers and he said you would do it…..


----------



## JL7

I can just see it now…..."there was trouble today on an Indiana lake…."


----------



## boxcarmarty

The headlines would be more like ''Deckhand drowns''


----------



## DIYaholic

That would be "Deckhand drowns….
Owner/captian!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

or….. '' Cheap help takes a 25 foot walk on a 24 foot deck''


----------



## boxcarmarty

A good Gilligan is hard to find…..


----------



## JL7

Better send Super Dave along with his movie camera….......where is Super Dave?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening from the lovely south shore of Prince Edward Island. The new owners of these cottages put in wi-fi, so I may check in evenings. I wouldn't want you guys to miss me too much.

Mike - Great news for you and your wife. I'm sorry I never did get down to the cafe, but happy that you won't have to do the long distance thing anymore. I'm sure you'll be back to this neck of the woods at some point. I hope you're not planning to 'gasp' retire in Alberta…..

Matt - sorry to hear about C-diff. For those of you who don't speak French, 'si difficile' literally means so difficult. I presume that's how it got the name. Even if you don't own Birkenstocks, eat lots of yogurt while on your meds. It helps handle the antibiotics. I also highly recommend Bio-K. It's a probiotic drink. Waaaaaay better than the grocery store stuff and worth it's weight in gold. Sorry, I just gave motherly advice didn't I?


----------



## JL7

Which one is Randy? And where's the beer?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I can't post pictures yet Randy, I have too much Dorito crap on my hands….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of good scenery on them boats…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was trying to explain to Debbie this afternoon about the problems with the steering on the large barge as we were heading right for a double decker full of bikinis…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny how that works Marty, my husband has the same problem…


----------



## JL7

Just lucky no one got hurt…..darn steering problems….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, send your husband down here so we can figure this out. What kind of beer does he like???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's gonna be real busy opening beers for Me, Jeff, Dave, and Mr. Sandra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another perfectly good weekend is coming to a close…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Have *Mr. 74* bring the beer….
I'll only need to open half as many!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The beer will be flowing freely once Mr. 74 arrives on Wednesday. As to what kind of beer he drinks.
Cold beer. That's about his only criteria.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night folks


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy the rest of your stay on PEI.

Marty,
Looks like it is time for you to get jiggy!!!

Another weekend in the books….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Fernandoindia

Hey Thanks buddy. That is an awesome youtube and working devise, however, something like that is way above my capasity of knowhow right now. I am getting better with my brain damage from the bombing, however, I have along ways to go before I am back to my old self and doing a project like that.

Thanks anyway thou
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bagtown

I am so happy you got everything sold and you and your wife can be together. I sure love that word. I just can not imigian ever being without my sweet wife. She is everything to me and I wish I could get her things she always wanted.

She helped me through all the bad time after the bombing and then her father got alyzhimers and she had to take care of him too. She is just an awesome woman. And no she has no sisters.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits,, nitwits and Randy.

Yesterday I was on the toll maintenance kick, took a lor longer than I expected, and I'm still not finished.
Got the drill press platen problem sorted out, then got hung up with band saws,
Did manage to slap another coat of stain on the plant pot holder I'm making, also cut the foot material and shaped it. Had to quit when it got too hot, but at least I made some headway.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW- *Marty *hit the jig building jackpot! Send some of that my way!

Sounds like you had a good yesterday, *Rex*!

I'm wrapping up the new episode of BCWW today and filming a couple tool reviews. Should be good videos to watch this afternoon! Stay tuned!


----------



## bandit571

morning, I guess

still using a wifi capture with a phone for internet…...s…..l….o…w….

Bedside table made from barn siding complete and parked by the side of the bed

Stanley #31 is all rehabbed up, and ready to go

Work has been strange lately, even had my boss get fired on the spot last week for making a bad decision of some sort ( maybe told them to kiss his arse?)

not much else going on…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures or it didn't happen









old barn siding table for beside the bed









Stanley#31 after a refurb

ever get the cable hooked back up, I will have a blog about both of them


----------



## bandit571

even got a level cleaned up









trued up the edges with a plane, and the front and back faces cleaned off. Might keep the green stripes? Might bring home some brass and add it to the ends, to dress it up a bit.

work in progress









or tweak a few angles on this one?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…

Hi test anit-biotics are starting to kick in…. for the first time in a month, I almost feel back to the old normal. It's been so long, I was starting to think that continually feeling like I've been kicked in the gut by a mule was going to be the new normal.

Shop contest catagory suggestion…. best use of space.

Made some more progress on the hope chest build… cut tennons in all the rails. It's not much of a father-daugher project any more, as my daughter is more interested in her books and other activities. Feeling a tad rejected by that, but it was my mistake to offer to do the project out of reclaimed Oak Beams, I originally cut for our timber frame house. Working with this wood has been very tedious and has greatly increased the labor required at every step.

Happy to see 74 & Co. enjoying a get away. I've wanted to take my wife up to PEI on the Fast Cat… maybe some day.

O.K. Bags… I need to ask you to keep a lid on the wage scale in Alberta. If my wife finds out, she'll want me to shop my resume up there… and no, I don't think she has any plan to join me :^o

Speaking of resume…. I want to put in for a billet on Marty's crew. I have a decent portfolio of sea stories and am a qualified bottle opener tech.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is uploading. Get ready to live!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Yahoo! Popcorn is poppin'

but wait…. it's not there yet?

if I keep cliking the link… maybe I can be the first to see it…. then I'll be special :^o

that Stumpy kid…. he is *such *a tease.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## DIYaholic

The workday is over….
BCWW has been viewed and commented on….
I think I have earned a cold one….
Matt!
MATT!!

*MATT!!*

Where the heck is Matt, when you need him….
I NEED my beer opened!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy….the SS Minnow hasn't even launched yet, and you're already out of a job…..bummer man.


----------



## ssnvet

Cabana boy here… Can I take you drink order?

What? No tip? I'm off to watch BCWW.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm out a job!
My beer is warm and not open!!
I don't think Matt has what it takes!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

He's on the job for less than one hour and he's already on break???
I need to join his union!!!


----------



## ssnvet

International brotherhood of cabana boys


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Rex being the typical British pub goer, he might like that warm beer…

Guiness Stout, at ROOM Temp…....takes a man's man to do that….

Busy day, blogging up a storm. even have a project starting up to blog about later….

Stumpy: how's the three amigos I sent you? Sharp enough?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Since summer is passing…..
Where will you be stationed for the winter???


----------



## ssnvet

Us cabana boys all go on unemployment when the snow flies and hang out drinking and smokin' with the paving guys until next summer.

It's a rough life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today is now tomorrow….
Time to go….

NYTOL,
YES, even you Rex!!!
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thank you Randy. Just got around to getting online and find everyone has faded.
Well Bandit, although I am not a beer drinker, I have spent lots of time in Pubs, and the consensus of the Brits about the way American drink ice cold beer is that you don't get to taste the REAL flavor when your taste buds are frozen. That is very true, because at lower temperatures, your taste buds are far less able to taste. Also, given the fact that the old brews where formulated when refrigeration was not available, hence room temperature was considered to be the ideal temperature for optimum consumption. They consider 68 degrees to be the correct temperature for you to taste the beer at it's best and frown upon those who drink it just above freezing point.

Had a lot of catching up chores to do today, including a trip to the nearest town where I managed to get some paint for my cart wheels and some chemical supplies that needed replacing. So no shop time today, but chores were done and paves the way for shop time tomorrow. First task will be to finish off the maintenance jobs that were almost completed on Sunday, as they took more time than I had available then.

Projects are coming along pretty good, the cart may be the first one out of the door if I can get the wheels to cooperate, I have already built a new cart top out of cedar which I am just going to leave in it's natural color because it looks OK. I am not going to rebuild the canopy, but will later if it is needed. Almost done with 3 box experiments, very basic to get "my hands dirty", and I have cut the material for a much more complicated box which is an early WIP.

Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

G'day nubbers…

Glad to see you're making messes in the shop instead of just cleaning them up Rex.

I'm quite irritated with Sir Stumps-a-lot, as he has re-stoked my desire to go buy more sharpening stones and even a Work Sharp (yah…. I noticed the subliminal message on his hat). Only one problem…. no moola for discretionary shop purchases right now. Oh the travesty of it all. :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Matt, it was great to make sawdust again. Shop time seems to go very quickly, so I never get all I want to get done on a shop trip. Still, it always assures me of things to do at the shop and I'm happy about that.
Holdups are usually maintenance issues needed to be taken care on the tools I go to use, as they have laid unused for a long time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the comments on the video page, everybody. I am trying out a new format for the show that is more like I originally wanted to do- kind of a woodworking reality show that looks behind the scenes of a small shop. Your honest opinions are appreciated. You know I am open to criticism, so don't afraid to tell me.

*Bandit*- Those planes were worth more than I paid, I can tell you that! Nice work on them! You may have noticed them hanging on the wall next to me in the video among the other planes.

*Maniac*- The next BCWW episode is about power sharpening. I am going to make a stand for the less expensive WS2000 system. It's not a good as the 3000, but it can do a good job for $100 less. I am also planning on building a HOMEMADE power sharpener in a few weeks. I am thinking of making it with an option for a motor for those who have one laying around, or a hand crank for those on a tight budget. It may be worth checking out too!

*Rex*- Any shop time is good shop time, no matter what you accomplish. I sometimes just sit and look at the tools, maybe listen to a ball game on the radio, just being out there is therapeutic!


----------



## Gene01

Great to read about your shop work, Rex. Gitt'er done!
It's been raining here for a couple days. Nice, gentle drizzle that soaks in. When it clears up, it'll be a great time for pulling goat heads, and tumbleweeds. Both are NASTY boogers!
Maybe, next week we'll start the first mowing. I like to wait until the grasses "head out" so the seeds can germinate. 6"-8" is about right for the first mow. Some are at that stage now. 
Putting the finishing touches on the gun cabinet… knobs, handles and locks. Then it's on to clean up and the new (to me) Shopsmith build.


----------



## bandit571

Watching any video on this dial up, hot spot capture is kind of iffy right now. Planes might be a tad dull, as they were users.

Have to go to the Soap Opera at work tonight and tomorrow night. Wondering who will get fired next…..

Spent part of yesterday grinding and sanding a new tote. Working on a plane build. Only questions now are whether it will be a Newman #27, or, a Newman #127? IF I can't find a few items, it might just get a wood wedge and call it a wood bodied smoother/jack plane. Length is about 15" for now. Can be adjusted to suit what I have, or can pick up…...CHEAP.

Rex: instead of working just a half day, change the start times. My work starts at 1900 in the evening, and goes until 0710 in the morning. Nice and cool then…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit….. 
Sounds like where you work it's a toss up as to which would be worse: getting fired? or getting promoted? :^o


----------



## bandit571

Or, retired? Been quite a few take that route this year. maint. guy who was usually attached at the hip of the foreman has been "off" the last few days. Not sure IF it was a vacation, or something else? He MIGHT be back tonight, we"ll see. I need to be there until April 2015 to bee vested…..

This being a weekday, should be some speedy Frogs on the way to work. The kind that think they are on an Indy style track, and if you aren't doing 75 in a 55, they WILL pass, whether any traffic is coming or not, away they go…. Had one black pick-em-up truck try that last week, with two semis a-coming towards us. I pulled out a bit to stop the idiot from commiting suicide and killing me. As soon as the traffic cleared, slammed on the brakes and pulled off the road. IF he wanted to have a head-on meeting on the highway, let me pull over and watch the fun. Then, I can just go by the wreakage, beep the horn and wave at the dummy who seemed to think he knew how to drive….Frogs, should be shot on sight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm worried about *Bandit*. In post #41328 above he starts by talking about being retarded, then he's shooting frogs. Come down off the ledge, Bandaid… we're all here for you…


----------



## bandit571

Someone needs their goggles checked, that said RETIRED.

FROGS: here in Ohio, we call people that weave in an out of traffic just to save a second or two on their drive, a frog. Because they hop from one lane to another. Drive along as fast as they can, get mad at anyone in THEIR way, and won't go as fast as they can to keep up.

two lane state highway, three cars going up a ridge, can't see over the top, here comes mister froggie, trying to impress his girlfriend by passing all three cars and a double yellow no-passing zone thrown in. Same fellow just couldn't understand WHY the cop in the next town pulled him over. Afterall, he was only doing 55 in a 25 school zone.

Two intersections, about one mile apart. Mister Frog decides to pull out into traffic, after a .05second stop at that funny looking red sign. traffic can't pass him, have to slow down to his 45 in a 55 zone. gets to the bext intersection, stops in the right hand non-turn lane, then turns left in front of oncoming traffic.

Finally, here in Ohio, you can turn right at a red light, if you come to a full stop first. Mr. Froggie must have lost something in that translation, though. Stop light had a turn lane for those turning left. Mr. Froggie comes up to the line, makes an almost complete stop, for about the count of three, then edges right into the intersection (light still red) and then takes off in the left turn. It would have been legal IF he went to the right, there is no turn left at two way intersections on red…

Don't know where they learned to drive, maybe in the local cornfield?


----------



## Gene01

Anybody heard from eddie?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I too have been wondering where Eddie is, not heard from him for a while. Hope he is OK.


----------



## superdav721

Hello guys and gal.
Dave is still here. Its the start of school and it begins Thursday. We had 2 weeks to deliver, place, image and set up 2,000 computers. Not to mention the 30 Ipad carts with 30 ipads per cart. All I have been doing is working and sleeping.
Ill be back to normal in a week or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Pull over, have a smoke and calm down…..
You might squish Kermit The Frog if you don't!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*GLOAT ALERT!!!*

Ok, not a major gloat….
A great Craigslist find though….

I was surfing CL during my lunch break today….
A nice WW item for sale….
Add said to "make an offer"....
eMail offer extended….
Seller accepted my offer….
Picked these up on my way home:









Now my project list just got longer and….
My wallet is $10.00 lighter!!!

Have I ever told you, that I love CL!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandito*- OHHHHHHHHH… "RETIRED"... Boy do I feel retarded now. When you said you wanted to shoot frogs I thought you were using some of your plane parts for target practice!

*Eddie*- Where are you????? Maybe I'll PM him…

*Dave*- Nice of you to pop in between forgings. How's my bench accessories coming along? I need them for my hand tool show.

*Randy*- That's a sweet set, especially for that price. It even has the miter cutting clamp! I have an incomplete set of those. Two of the corners are Craftsman and the cutting corner is Stanley. I don't have the fourth one.


----------



## DIYaholic

A couple years ago, I picked up the miter cutting clamp, but no other corner clamps.
Now I have two miter cutting clamps!!!
Does that mean I need to make dueling picture frames???


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you have been on my mind. You are next in line I promise. 
Projects in line of completion.
1 picture frame for wife's friend.
2 hat rack for guys at office
3 Stumpys stuff.
Remember its hotter that Hades down here.
Heat index 109 @ 100% humidty.


----------



## superdav721

Randy you suck
I paid that for one!


----------



## DIYaholic

What would you say, were I to tell you that the clamps are NIB, never used???


----------



## superdav721

OK stand still and listen. Do you hear that ?
Its you, SUCKING!
Great find Randy. I am happy for you.


----------



## JL7

Dave…..that's some crazy stuff…...imaging 2000 computers and such…....I had to do 75 or so a few years ago and was going nuts…....lucky you don't drink…hopefully you are near the end of that one…....

You seen William lately?

Randy - when should we expect a project out of those shiny NEW tools??


----------



## ssnvet

Went to a local water front park with the kids after dinner tonight to get some air and exercise the dog….

Kids were having a ball… until…. middle daughter slipped on wet rocks and bashed her shin… nice and bloody, swelled up in a matter of minutes.

I thought I was going to have a coronary carrying her to the car.

All's well now. I don't believe anything is broken.

So much for family fun.


----------



## superdav721

I heard from William today. He is well and kicking.
We get our monies a month before school starts. They order the stuff and want it in place when school sets off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Too bad about your little one. I hope it heals quickly without scarring!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay all doing great just ,hanging low and chilling. tring to get thur the SSI maze ,


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks Randy…. she's almost 13 and fortunately is the slightest built of the three. I honestly don't think I could carry either of the other ones that far :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Eddie,
Glad to hear you are still kicking & breathing….

Good night Eddie,
You'll have to stop in, when I can stay and chat longer!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

babadabadabababa … that's all folks


----------



## StumpyNubs

I spent yesterday installing new metal ductwork on the ClearVue. I tried to wear gloves as much as possible but had to keep taking them off to tape seams, etc. I thought I did fine, until I used some hand sanitizer last night. Hundreds of little cuts I didn't know I had burning with alcohol.


----------



## Gene01

Good morning eddie.
Matt, glad it wasn't too serious. 
Time for coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
Wow hump day. 
Suppose I will get a few hour's shop time this morning before it gets too hot, supposed to get to 103 here today. Main task will be to get the bearings into the cart wheels and then start to sand the wheels and make some bearing caps for the centers. anything else I get to do is just icing on the cake. The wheels are going to be a paint jobe later as the wheels lumber does not look nice and needs covering.

Lots of folks missing on the thread lately, come on guys, get with the program.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## StumpyNubs

Sharpening jig review video is posted. Check it out!


----------



## superdav721

I went fishing this morning but after a short time I ran out of worms.
Then I saw a cottonmouth with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are good bass bait.

image

Knowing the snake couldn't bite me with the frog in his mouth
I grabbed him right behind the head,
took the frog, and put it in my bait bucket.

Now the dilemma was how to release the snake without getting bit.
So, I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniels and poured a little whiskey in its mouth.

image

His eyes rolled back, he went limp.
I released him into the lake without incident and carried on fishing using the frog.

A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot.
There was that same snake with two frogs in his mouth.

image

Life is good in the south…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

I would almost call BS on that one, however, almost anything can happen in the south. lol

Good morning to all

Thank you Stumpy for all of your cartoons. I will have to tape them and put them on on Saturday Morning. hahaha

Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee

So….
Was working on the gunbox table, getting it ready for final assembly and realized the top and bottom were not meeting as gapless as they should so I started to work on them before I assembled. The gaps were likely caused by sanding. After several attempts to trim, recut ever sooooo slightly, and other various methods the box is no busted up into is subatomic parts as it pissed off so bad that I smashed it throwing it out the door of my shop…..

Oh well, I have more cherry


----------



## JL7

Note to self…...don't stand outside Yankees workshop…....Rob, sorry to hear that, but you know by now, the wood has it's own plan and it don't always mesh with yours…..have a cold one.

That's funny stuff Dave…..but, either you fell off the wagon, or Arlin called it…..

Rex - hope you greased the wheels today…...so to speak.

Greetings Eddie…....

Matt….hope your daughter is well, those are some stressful times. Unfortunately, there will be more!

William….what's turning?

Thinking Andy should be posting a box or two soon?? Kind of a dry spell for Andy boxes lately…......table saw must be starving.

God only knows what Marty and Randy are up to…......best we don't know….

Long day here…..it's road construction/mosquito season here and it took it's toll today…..throw in some work politics and we have a hat trick…......


----------



## DIYaholic

OK everyone,
Sit down….
Prepare yourself for earth shattering news….
~
~
~
I made sawdust today!!!
Just a small project that I'm working on for work.
Nothing fancy, fine or exotic….
Just some ply and paint!!!


----------



## JL7

No pictures??
~
~
Guess it didn't happen….(the Randy rule).


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Proof!!!
PROOF!!!
You can't handle the *PROOF!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that's a nice big hole.


----------



## JL7

Those are the nicest oval cutoffs I have seen all week…..maybe all month….

Dave needs a vacation and he just had the summer off….....


----------



## JL7

Rex is here…......everybody misbehave….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Some pot roast Dave. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bloody right mate, I don't take prisoners


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, 2 good ones!

Jeff, Haven't been in the shop since the cypress chair. Currently at the Youth World Championship QH Show, then home for a few days and off to the Select World Show. My August belongs to the American Quarter Horse Association!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Shop time did not go as expected today. Worked on the little band saw which I had installed new tire on, and not seem to line up the 2 wheels so the blade kept on. Tried everything I know to make it work, but I'm perturbed about the top wheel's shoulder screw which when fully tightened, leaves the wheel sloppy. The thread length is pretty short and it does not seem to go far enough into the height adjuster block.


> ?


?? Took all my shop time and very frustrating. May try to "add" more threads tomorrow and see if that helps.

Zero progress consequently on projects, but that is not so bad, I need to use the BS for some of them, so it is important I get that put right first.

Thread has a lot of silence recently, posters who usually suffer with verbal diarrhea must now be constipated.


----------



## JL7

Where are all the stuck posts? Anyone?


----------



## JL7

Rex, I think Marty is secretly hoarding all the posts…...


----------



## JL7

Rex - did you try the straightedge trick from the bottom wheel to the top wheel?? Or..maybe the blade is too long for new tires…...?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, that may well be, but what about all the other misfits we seem to be missing. Has anyone tried to get in touch with Airhead?. William, Eddie and others seem to be missing, got to get the gang back together.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I tried everything, including Voodoo.


----------



## JL7

Eddie checked in yesterday…...William has been really quiet, but Dave talked to him, but we're not sure that Dave is all here…...those computers might have got the best of him…..

If VooDoo didn't work, maybe you need to take the Yankee way and pitch it out the shop door…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'll have another go at it tomorrow Jeff, maybe use the first Yankee method - "Get a Bigger Hammer" and see how that works out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I must have done something wrong….
As that is supposed to be an ellipse and NOT an oval!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Have you tried duct tape??? ;^)


----------



## devann

Hello Ljs, Andy,...

Hi Roger, doing well I hope. Have you been making any sawdust lately?

I come looking for some hand plane advice from y'all. I'm doing some shop repairs for a family friend and they have a 9" craftsman smooth bottom hand plane model # 9-37421, excellent condition, looks like it was bought yesterday, made somewhere around 1950 / 1960. What would be a fair price for it?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HI darrell, nice to see you, doing about the same as usual, and Yes, some sawdust has been made.

I really can't help you about hand planes, I'm sure Bandit and Stumpy would be good people to ask.


----------



## devann

Glad to hear that Roger, sawdust is good for the soul. I was thinking about Dave when I logged on. I'll pm those guys and see what they say. Check your inbox Roger, I've seen a few funny ones lately.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Darrell, I forgot Dave, but I know Bandit refurbs them and Stumpy has a collection of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Exhaustion is setting in….
Must be from all that sawdust making!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## devann

Don't burn up in that shop Roger, stay cool as possible. I've been fixing some siding for an old family friend. Not has young has I used to be, at least that's what the 105° days are saying to me.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yes Darrell I have to be very careful about the heat, that's why I restrict myself to early mornings only, and sometimes that's pushing it a bit.

Gotta fix that band saw today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
I wish I lived closer to you. I could hand you the hammers and/or help you pitch it out the door. 
Nothing more frustrating than a tool that doesn't do it's job.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Nothing more frustrating than a tool that doesn't do it's job."

I'm right here…..
You can denigrate me behind my back, but please, not infront of me!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy the tool?


> Didn't have you in mind, old buddy. But if the shoe fits…..


?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Devann….. I'm no expert…. Check e-bay for a market price comparison…. Unless it's a rare and collectible, I can't imagine it would be worth more than $25-30. I bought an older Stanley #4 NIB on e-bay for less a few years back…. But I wasted a lot of time watching auctions.

Rex…. Sometimes the metal on BS tensioning rod is harder than the cup it bares on in the cast receiver, and it gouges out a deep hole. Then the threaded tensioning rod can use up its travel just getting far enough down to make contact. Take a peek at yours and see if the cup has a hole worn in the bottom of it.


----------



## JL7

It's almost Friday…...hope everyone is doing well…....

Ran these opposites through the drum sander tonight…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, I am alive and well.
I have had very, very little time in the shop lately.
I steal away a few minutes here and there though.
Here is all I've gotten done since my son, DIL and grand baby moved in though.
Until I get more free time, I have to go back on the MIA list for now.
I'll post again as soon as I can.
Ya'll take care.

And don't worry.
If I ever kick the bucket, ya'll will know as soon as it happens.
My wife has strict instruction that, in the case of my demise, for her to contact Dave at once so he can help her handle liquidating my shop and all it's supplies. She has no idea what anything over there is worth and I worry about her getting cheated on it.
Also, I want everyone to throw a huge Lumberjock party in that case. 
Randy will be supplying drinks for everyone.
If he doesn't drink them all first.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I got dibs on William's lathe…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Wre you bored or board???

William,
Glad you stopped by. Pleas stop by again….
when you can't stay sooooo long!!!

I'll make sure everyone gets at least one drink. "Tequila" right???

I gotta go check out the ramblings….


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow's weather report is for rain/storms in the AM….
Looks like I'll be having a wet day!!!

Time for me to rest up for tomorrow's rain fest….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Do you folks have any idea how long it takes a slow poke from Northeast Texas to read this entire freakin post?
My eyes are burning. Gotta go to bed. It was interesting? tho


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good Morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Solved the bandsaw mystery. I had to replace the tires as you may recall, so I looked at a fragment of the old "plastic" tire that disintegrated and notice it had a groove in it, where the new tires were flat on the top. Consequently, it must have been the rear part of the groove that prevented the blade walking off the back. Bad news is that the new tires are the only ones I could get as Sears does not stock then anymore, so in fact the 2 wheels cannot mechanically align, and never did, it was the groove in the tire that prevented it from walking off the back of the wheel. Scratch one small bandsaw.

On another note, I was mooving a box on a trolly last night and it tipped over on some uneven ground and took me with it. I landed slammed up against a tree and think I may have broken my collar bone. I'm in pain and need to get xrays done today to see. Don't need this, the docs are very conscious about me breaking bone because it is not good with my treatments.

I hope everyone has a great, safe day


----------



## GaryC

That old song line "if it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all" sure seems to fit, Roger. I hope it's not really broken. So, so sorry. Hoping for a good news and a quick repair.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry to hear of your mishap Rex…. hopefully it's not broken…

Happy Friday to all you workin' slobs…

(Happy fifth Saturday of the week to our retired friends).

Andy….
My girls would jump for joy to spend the month of August chasing after you at all the Quarter Horse events. We're off to visit rescue mustangs Saturday and see a demo by locals who have taken them in and want to show off how well they've train them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi Gary! Join our little community. Come over to the dark side…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks guy. I called the doctor's office and have an appointment for 11:30 and I will have xrays dune. I'm pretty sure something is busted there, and if so, iy may mean surgery like I had before with my ankle because the break would no knit with conventional methods.
Just have to wait and see how bad it is. Thank God for Vicodin.


----------



## Gene01

Oh man, Rex. Really sorry for your mishap. Hope it's not broken.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry to hear about your mishap Rex. Good luck with the xray, hope its not as bad as you fear.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Breaking your collar bone is a very extreme way of getting out of doing house chores!!!

I hope recovery is quick and the vicodin supply doesn't run out!!!

Gary,
Now that you've read "the thread"....
Who do you think is the most insane???

And YES, you can vote for yourself, but proof is required!!!


----------



## GaryC

Proof? PROOF!!!?? You mean just suffering thru reading the entire post isn't proof of having a sliver missing? wow I mean, I've been sanded but, I ain't close to smooth


----------



## ssnvet

Gary, you mean to tell me that you actually read this entire thread?

Well that pretty much certifies you as the most insane of all :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Having read all the posts does prove you are a few fruitloops short of a bowl!!!

Everyone here has read/contributed to this thread….
Thereby proving their insanity!!!

However, the question is….
Who in this asylum is the MOST insane!!!


----------



## GaryC

Maybe boxcarmarty. Have you noticed he can't seem to keep up with the conversation? I mean, right in the middle of a conversation, he wants to know who ate his supper????


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good afternoon gents! Welcome Gary. 
(I'm usually the only estrogen-producer here. I do witch and whine every now and again, but no worse than the rest of the guys here.)

Anyone who reads the entire thread is insane enough to fit in nicely.

Last day on PEI. Wi-fi is cooperating, so I caught up on posts.

Randy - nice set of clamps.
Rex - good to see you in the shop
William - I'm sure your house full is both a blessing and a curse… hang in there.
Who else? Marty as always may be the most insane, but he seems to get more done than the rest of us.
Stumpy - I'll have to catch up on the videos when I get back.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy your last day on PEI….
Your return to the looney bin is long over due!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy, just tried uploading some pictures. I guess it will have to wait until I get home.

TTYL


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Gary.

And that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## superdav721

Roger I do hope all is well and its just a bruise. Now if you would have landed on your head all would be well.
William you aint going no where.


----------



## ssnvet

T minus 25 min and counting….

standby for lift off


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Ditto DY's post.


----------



## GaryC

Hello Damn
nuff said…huh?


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…..We leave ya alone for one day, and now this?? Hope the x-ray turns up nothing…...bummer on the pain thing….

Welcome Gary. There's still time to run…....before Marty shows up…(hurry!)...


----------



## Gene01

*STUMPY,*
Here's a pic of the gun cabinet. There's a couple more in my projects section.


----------



## GaryC

That's really nice Gene. As much as I would like to build one, I have to use a safe. Both times I got robbed, they got guns.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Nice cabinet. However, it looks like you fell victim to Gary's burglars….
Ya may want to build a vault around it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I resemble that remark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well they threw a mandatory Saturday at us. No auctions for me tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, We don't let Gene have real guns, He'll shoot his eye out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I missed out on a GREAT Craigslist deal….
A complete ShopSmith in excellent condition….
BS, TS, lathe, turning tools & accessories, belt sander….
All for $100.00, missed it by 1/2 an hour!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, It's the women in my life that has made me insane…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty shows up and the Interwebby Portal is all jammed up!!! Just sayin'....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have some beach property in Kansas I'd like to sell ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd love to stick around and chat, but I'm about to pass out from hunger…..

TaTa…..

Or is it save the Ta Ta's???


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you're supposed to be crazy about her, not crazy because of her….


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Welcome to the slippery slope.

I'm still at the horse show but got news from home; our city water is contaminated with E coli, boil order in effect, all restaurants closed.

Our digital radiography at the clinic laid down.

Can't wait to see what other disasters await when I get home!


----------



## GaryC

News shows lots of rain in your area. Hope is doesn't get any more serious

Anybody heard from Rex?


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Gary!


----------



## superdav721

Marty hang in there it will be winter soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Gary.
"you're supposed to be crazy about her, not crazy because of her…."
You must have been one helluva lucky guy in life if you believe that statement.
Most of us are crazy about our women, then they go and make us literally crazy.
And welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## GaryC

ahh, William, William, William…did you not notice that I said you're "supposed to be" ??? I've been well indoctrinated. It's like this one

Stress Reliever

Girl: 'When we get married, I want to share all your worries, troubles and lighten your burden.' 
Boy: 'It's very kind of you, darling, but I don't have any worries or troubles.' 
Girl: 'Well that's because we aren't married yet.'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I have been married 3 times, 2 daughters, 3 step daughters, and 1 granddaughter. I have certified grade ''A'' crazy because of women insanity…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Help me Dave, I'm stuck in August…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My grandfather always told me the secret to a happy marriage was two words, "yes, dear".
After a few years though, eight kids, and now three grandkids, I'm taking a different approach.
I'm slowly losing my hearing.
If I don't lose the rest of it soon though, I've heard a screwdriver to the ear drum works well.

Actually, the lost hearing doesn't work too well either.
She simply yells louder for me to hear her.
Or worse, assumes I should "just know".
On second though, hopping a freight train sounds better and better all the time.

.

By the way Gary.
As anyone will tell you here,
I'm fully of $#!+.
I've got a great wife and am only joking.
Or am I only saying that in case she reads this post?

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I made it to the shop for a couple of hours today.
Here was the result.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you said "I have been married 3 times"......you sir are certifiable. I humbly bow to your insanity as well as your courage. You shall ever be my shining negative example!

I understand completely, William. Had the right inner ear removed back in April. Can't hear on that side. Just happens to be the side my wife is on while in the car. hmmm

Just as you, I have a great wife who really takes care of me. Six grandkids, 3 of each. Two kids, one of each. Also have a pasture full of horses. All mares. Three donkeys, two are jennies, two dogs, both female and one male cat. Wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

good evening fellow misfits, gary, and randy.

capital letters are out for me because i have broken my collar bone. bummer, so i can't use my left arm, lots of pain.
luckily the bone is still in line and there is nothing they can do except to wait for it to knit together. now got blood leak patches down various places on front torso where the impact made me bleed a little internally.

got to figure out what i can do with one hand in the shop - any suggestions?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I guess this means you won't be able to YELL at us….
not that you ever would.

Sorry for your pain and suffering. I hope your vicodin supply is sufficient!!!

I can only suggest one thing for you to do one handed….
However, this is the wrong website for me to say what that is!!!

With nothing more for me to say….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Rex I sure hoped for better results for you. 
May use a somewhat similar motion as what Randy was thinking of but, sanding can be one handed. Not much help.


----------



## Dogboy

Got my stumpy drum sander plans…Now offically a fan boy


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
That really is a bummer. Will they have to open you up? Or will it knit on it's own?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dogboy,
Welcome to the "Fan Club"....
If you aren't crazy yet….
Stick around!!!

Stumpy does a wonderful job on some very innovative shop built machines. Please consider doing a build log (Blog) of the drum sander. Many would be interested. Of course a project post, of the finished project, is required. I look forward to seeing it in action (HINT: video!!!).


----------



## ssnvet

So last night I get home from work and our three girls had a "surprise". They cooked dinner all by themselves, set up a card table fancy with table cloth, etc… and hung bed sheets on a line to create a cozy and private dining area for two. Then they served my wife and I dinner… salad, pasta primavera, chocolate pudding with coconut shavings and coffee. We decided to pull a cork and make a full fledged celebration of it.










The pasta primavera was really good, but the best part of all was that they didn't argue and bicker with each other one bit, and they did all the dishes.

I didn't have the heart to mention that they used cabbage instead of lettuce in the salad by mistake :^)

Lately, I've been very discouraged as a parent….. but this makes me think that maybe there's hope yet.


----------



## ssnvet

This mornings progress on the hope chest…


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I would say that the entire evening is a reflection upon you (and wife) as a parent.
Obviously, you are doing something right….
Now then, if you only knew what that was!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sorry to hear of your mishap Rex , OUCH

Gary and dogboy welcome to the hotel stumpy nubs ,


----------



## ssnvet

We were both pretty stunned (and humbled) Randy….

My wife has required each of the older girls to make dinner in the past, but this time they all pulled together and really got into the fun of running their own caffe'. Even the two who always nit pick each other and fight, managed to get along.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that was great ,a loving family


----------



## ssnvet

*the hotel stumpy nubs*

any time of year… you can find it here


----------



## DIYaholic

you can checkout anytime you'd like….
but you can never leave (ESCAPE!!!)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt when they didnt augur and did the dishes they really love ya what a blessing that dinner was


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hotel Stumpynubs

on a dark Michigan highway ,cold wind blowing in my hair
warm smell of saw dust rising up thur the air
up ahead in the distance i saw a shimmering light
my head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
i had to stop for the nite 
there he stood in the door way
i heard a table saw 
i thought to my self this could be good or just crazy 
then he turned on the porch lights and showed me the way 
there were voices down the corridor 
thought i heard them say

welcome to the Hotel Stumpynubs such a crazy place 
theres plenty of room at the Hotel Stumpynubs 
anytime of year you can find it here 
his mind is defiantly twisted and he aint got a mercedes benz
hes got a lot of pretty pretty planes he calls friends 
how he woodworks on his bench ,sweet summer sweat 
some project he builds to remember some he builds to forget 
so i called up the captain ,bring me my plane , he said we havent had the stanley here since 1969
and still those voices are calling from far away
woke you up in the middle of the nite 
just to hear them say 
welcome to the Hotel Stumpynubs 
such a crazy place 
such a crazy face 
living it up at the hotel stumpynubs 
what a dark crazy side 
bring your alibis
mirrors on the ceiling and pink sawdust on ice 
and he said we are all just prisnors here of our own devise
and in the mustash mikes corner, they gathered for the feat 
they plane it with there steely planes 
but they just cant build the beast 
the last thing i remember was i was running for the door 
had to find the passage back to the place i was before 
'' RELAX'' said Chip we are programmed to receive 
you can check out any time you like
but you can never leave


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie!

That really is a bummer Rex…...but look on the bright side, mowing the grass and doing the dishes is probably out…..

You got some great kids there Matt, you should probably give them a pass on the beatings today. The hope chest is looking good, so your daughter is interested again?

Anybody know where I put the mortise chisels?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i did you look at the end of the thingy right beside the do ma hickey


----------



## JL7

I'll go look…..BRB…


----------



## GaryC

Gold stars for the girls….thumbs up for the chest. It's all rolling your way
BTW JL7…I think Matt got your chisels


----------



## DIYaholic

I took in some strays today….


----------



## GaryC

Gee… no comment….


----------



## ssnvet

milled down more oak and glued up the rest of the panels….

my back is killin' me from standing on the concrete floor


----------



## GaryC

We finally got some rain. Such a downpour. It got everything absolutely damp


----------



## superdav721

Its to damn hot to work in the shop or the forge.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe it is time for me to bail for the night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave its been over a 100 for a wek r so to hot ,good thing is the grass dont have ti be cut , been cooling down to the 80s at nite thou , i sure do miss my boat on these summer nite s


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary we could use some rain here looks like its every where but here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary we could use some rain here looks like its every where but here


----------



## GaryC

I know the feeling. This really wasn't much rain. Not even enough to make grass green up. Just sort of got the dust damp. Made lots of noise. Cooled us down from 101 to 98. Guess that's something
Up where Andy lives they have been getting too much rain.


----------



## Dogboy

I will start a build log on the drum sander. I have a 1 hp motor waiting. Menards (upper midwest big box store) sells what thel call baltic birch in 3/4 inch thich by 4×8 sheets (dont flame me bro's I know its not proper baltic birch, but I have had good luck with it and it is void free.). Or I may use Appleply. Bearings and mounting hardware from mcmaster and carr. Its not first on my list but its close to the top.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Dust Mites & Mitettes,

Too hot there, too wet elsewhere….
Just right here!!! Dry, cool noights and warm days….
Much better than the wet spring we had. Most of our peoperties are going to get mowed every other week.
That means 1/2 days of work for me!!! Yihpee!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dogboy,
I anxiously await your blog! Good luck with the build!!!


----------



## JL7

Good morning all…..hopefully no (new) broken bones today…....

Dogboy, you don't need to worry about this thread, you will get flamed for a lot less than big box Baltic birch…...speaking of which…...what's the story on the dogboy?

Randy, with 1/2 days, the projects should be rolling out, right? Maybe a flag case??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GOOD MORNING FELLOW MISFITS, AND RANDY.

SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS BUT I DON'T HAVE A LEFT HAND WORKING RIGHT NOW.
THIS IS THE WORST PAIN I HAVE EVER KNOWN, CONSTANT AND LITTLE RELIEF AT ALL WITH VICODIN 365 EVERY 4 HOURS. SITTING DOWN AN GETTING UP IS AGONY AND I CAN'T EVEN DO THAT. THE BRUISING AND THE INTERNAL BLEEDING IS ALL SHOWING, SO MT BODY LOOKS LIKE A MAP.

DON'T ANY OF YOU BREAK YOUR COLLAR BONE, BECAUSE IT IS PURE HELL TO DEAL WITH THE PAIN THAT RESTRICTS YOU BEING COMPLETELY USELESS.

i DO HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT, SAFE DAY.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dogboy*- A 1HP will be nice. Make sure you add some height to the design so the larger motor will fit under the table! Welcome to our thread. Stick around and make some new friends!

*Eddie*- Thanks for serenading us. Good to see you back!

*Rex*- I liked the no caps better than the all caps. But if you feel like you need to yell to deal with the pain, we'll allow it.

*Gary*- Glad you decided to stick around.

The third episode of "The Old-Timey Workshop" is well into production. Building a saw bench from a pair of 2X6's and, of course, nothing but hand tools. And I'm also giving a lesson on back saw/panel saw types. Hope to have it done by mid-week.


----------



## Dogboy

Yah the motor size will drive the rest of my planning for the build. As far as the name, back in the day MTV had a show called liquid television. one of the regular characters was Dogboy (pictured). Thanks to an x girlfriend the name stuck. So like most points of humiliation I decided to embrace it.

Regards

Dog Boy


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary,
Hello, Damn…
I think you're fitting in just fine.
Welcome to the nut house.

Welcom to Dogboy as well.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
You have my sympathy and hopes for a quick recovery. Tho, at our age, nothing is quick and some is gone forever. What we used to do all day or all night now takes us all day or all night to get done.
Gary,
You fit here so well, I didn't realize you hadn't been here all along. Dunno if that's a good thing, or not.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good afternoon gents

Hi to Dogboy. Yes, I'm female. Yes, I have a sense of humour, and No, I won't tell your wife.

Rex - I just read all the posts. Sooo sorry to hear about your collarbone. As for what you can do with one hand in the shop - I won't go near that one, any vestiges of 'ladyhood' would be shot.

Matt - it's parenthood moments like that that convince us reproducing wasn't such a horrible idea after all.

My 13 year old was invited to a friends today. Wasn't ready when I had to leave and then showed some attitude.
Verbal smackdown followed. She'll be good now for a few months.

Unpacking from PEI and getting back to reality. Won't make it into the shop today for certain, hoping tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Hey Dogboy, good luck with the build. Like Randy, I'll be waiting on the blog. Don't forget to include the mistakes!! Lol Hope you don't have any like mine. Last big one I made rendered my poor thumb to be a lot thinner than normal. 
Randy, you suck. Good weather and ½ day work. Someone is smiling on you.
REX… sure hope you get some relief soon. Nothing is more miserable that to be in constant pain. And, I don't mind the caps. Makes it easier for these old eyes to see. The bleeding has stopped, right? 
Stumpy, I'm that proverbial bad penny. Besides, it appears to me that you need help with the likes of Randy running loose all around the thread.
Hey, Damn. Thanks for the welcome
Gene, I'm just glad I fit somewhere. No one else will have me.
Lady Sandra. Good afternoon. BTW, is that a scaffold in the avatar?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello *74*'s husband's wife,
I trust the trip home was uneventful. Are you fully prepared to re-enter reality???
How was PEI?
Pictures?


----------



## DIYaholic

Been down in the Lair….
Working on a few signs for work….
Decided I needed to come up for air….

Union Break is over….
Down I go!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

A wife asks her husband, "Could you please go shopping for me and buy one carton of milk and if they have avocados, get 6.

A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.

The wife asks him, "Why did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"

He replied, "They had avocados."

If you're a woman, I'm sure you're going back to read it again! Men will get it the first time.

My work here is done.


----------



## GaryC

I like that !!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dogboy like the name and welcome to the state of confusion
gary welcome too you will fit right in and love that lid on the box


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today's Short Reading from the Bible…

From Genesis:

"And God promised men that good and obedient wives would be found in all corners of the earth."

Then He made the earth round…and laughed and laughed and laughed!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang Marty why did nt he get 6 avocados


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i dont blame you ,some times they need a little attitude adjustments


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that a good one Marty lol


----------



## GaryC

Eddie….what box?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That's why eddie belongs here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I heard Stumpy wants shop pictures. Here is a new paint scheme I'm trying in there. This picture shows my band saw and the wall I just painted…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I sure could use a good night juggin in a boat. I haven't done that in years.
Rex i pray for your relief. Mix you up one of those coffees you like to drink.
I got in the shop today and finished the coat rack. Then started the picture frame.
Its been a good day.


----------



## GaryC

I like it…I like it. No one could ever swipe your tools


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## JL7

Good one Marty…...

Rex - hang in there bud….

Welcome home *74*. When's the next vacation? Tomorrows Monday, that seems like a good time for one….

New blog here - I'm starting to ramble on like William…...is that bad?


----------



## Momcanfixit

There's proof. Mr. 74 is in the first picture, white ball cap.

The ladies 'floating' are some of my buddies'. I was the photographer. The guy standing up to his ankles kinda spoils the pic….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, it's not a scaffold, but a portion of the shelving I built with 2×4s. It was my first big build, and in hindsight it's when I started believing that I could build more with wood…. sniff, it was a Hallmark moment.

!

Jeff - next vacation won't be for awhile, and NO, I'm not ready for reality. I'll be catching up on blogs and videos later this evening. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GARY, THE BLOOD SEEPAGE STOPPED YESTERDAY, SO THE PUDDLES ARE MOVING UNDER THE SKIN, CURRENTLY 2 PATCHES JUST BELOW MY NIPPLES AND MOVING SOUTH. ALSO HAVE A CUT UP ELBOW ANF UPPER ARM WHICH IS MENDING OK.

FYI, JESUS ACTUALLY SAID "I WILL MAKE YOU VISCOUS OLD MEN."

WELCOME HOME SANDRA, ANOTHER GREAT TIME FOR THE ALBUM.


----------



## Gene01

FYI, JESUS ACTUALLY SAID "I WILL MAKE YOU VISCOUS OLD MEN."

vis·cous [vis-kuhs] 
adjective
1. of a glutinous nature or consistency; sticky; thick; adhesive.

Kinda describes the blood pools, huh Rex?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sandra that looks like a cool spot to be in and lot of food you may have some cajun in ya by that spread


----------



## DIYaholic

Could you all keep it down!!!
I'm trying to work in my shop….
You all are very distracting!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

HAY RANDY SORRY BUT Rex has his caps on


----------



## JL7

LOL! opps.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i was looking at this one 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66682
im not that good at box making but learning Andy and David has some nice ones and there are a lot of box masters on this site i always enjoy looking at them, chech out jeffs knock boxes


----------



## JL7

rex - eddie has been using the caps off method for years now…...that's better than caps on…...!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK GUYS, JUST TO KEEP EVERYONE HAPPY,ff I'LL ALTERNATE between caps on and caps of.s
the things i do to make everyone happy.
you are right, eddie goes cap less a lot of the time, must be holding something in his other at those times.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave , you and william and me ought to go juggin on that Mississippi one nite i have always heard of 4 and 5 foot cat fish in there that would be fun 
you could forge some big cat hooks when the weather cools down ,
i havent felt the wind here in a few weeks ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i am capless , good to hear your getting around a bit , i have had a broken collor bone and it a painful thing on top og your other treatment , 
leave your caps on we all know you here you are among friends


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that Rex & Eddie are hapless, err cap-less, nevermind!!!

Since things have quieted down to a dull roar….
I'm gonna finish my Union Break….
Then head back to the lair to make a bigger mess!!!

TTFN


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy wat you building down there


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I've seen those knock boxes. Cool. And, once Andy got started on boxes, he went to town. But, you're right…there are lots of boxers on the site. I've got two going now. I just rarely post projects. Too lazy.
Wrong time of the year to go capless. Bald heads get burned.
Rex, I'm glad it's not fresh blood. But, how long do those patches travel? Curious thing….

Eddie, Randy isn't building anything. He's just making a mess. He even said so. He wouldn't lie, right?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy would never lie WWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOO i just heard a large clap of thunder out side and it hasnt rained here for weeks i was just playing dont want to get struck by lighting


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GARY, THE DOC SAID THESE PATCHES WOULD SLIDE DOWN MY BODY - THEY ARE ALMOST AT MT BELLY NOW, BUT I HAVE NO IDEA HOW FAR THEY WILL TRAVEL OR HOW THEY WILL DISPERSE.

RANDY IS BUILDING AN ARK.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, So sorry to hear about your fracture. Plate and screws will fix it quick or it will heal on its own in about 3 months.

Got home and jumped on the Dixie Chopper to catch up on the mowing. Tire exploded 20 minutes later! Mowed for 9 hours with my neighbor's John Deere. Thank God for good neighbors! Weedeating for the next couple of days then chainsaw the neighbor's (different neighbor) hackberry off my fence. No shop time for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Had some good shop time today… all panels are glued up for the hope chest and I started sanding them.. got three done.

Hope your collar bone heals up quickly Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'm glad you're here. Get your bag, we have a dinosaur with a broken leg that we need to put down…..


----------



## JL7

9 hours of mowing?? Time to go natural there Andy…...Even Randy doesn't mow that much…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, It's only a broken collar bone and I'm not putting Roger down!

Got a really cool pen from William when I returned home. He has totally mastered the Celtic Knot. He already posted a pic so I won't duplicate that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Have you considered becoming a goat herder???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ANDY, I ASKED ABOUT THE PLATE AND SCREWS BUT THE DOC SAID THAT AS THE BONE WAS STILL LINED UP, THEY WOULD LET IT TRY TO HEAL ITSELF. I WAS NOT QUITE HAPPY ABOUT THAT AS I HAVE NASTY MEMORIES OF MY PREVIOUS BROKEN ANKLE THAT IN THE END THEY HAD FIX WITH A PLATE AND SCREWS.
I HAVE NO RESTRAINTS OR ANYTHING ON MY SHOULDER OR ARM WHICH I FEEL DOES NOT HELP.

*MARTY:*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would you consider putting Randy down???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DOWN WHAT?


----------



## JL7

JUST FOR RANDY - I'M YELLING TOO…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Only thing that comes to mind Rex is this country song


----------



## DIYaholic

I wood never tell a lie….
Oh wait, that's a lie….

I would never tell the truth….
Oh wait, that's a lie….

Are half truths lies???

If an ellipse is made up of arcs, then yes….
I'm building an Arc!!!

Gary,
Just because I was making a mess, does not exclude the fact that I could have also been making something!!!

Marty,
We can't put Rex down.
Dr. Kevorkian has died….
We'd have no one to pin it on!!!

Andy,
How do you like the Dixie Chopper???
A buddy of mine sells them here. Haven't seen a single pro outfit mowing with one.

Matt,
Did your shop assistant help with the glue-up and sanding???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

IF YOU ARE SUGGESTING PUTTING RANDY DOWN A SEPTIC TANK, THAT WOULD PROBABLY WORK, AFTER ALL, HE IS A GOOD CRAP EATING ENZYME IN HIS OWN RIGHT.


----------



## Momcanfixit

AND IF WE'RE ALL YELLING, I'M IN…..

IF I HAVE TO ASK YOU ONCE MORE TO TURN OFF THAT TV, YOU'LL BE MISSING THE TV FOR A GOOD LONG TIME YOU


----------



## GaryC

Marty, Randy is already down. He's in the basement…remember. You gotta start keeping up with the conversation


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Here in the U, S. of A., we can call it country music.
Don't you need to call it American music???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
When I'm doing laundry…
I'm in the basement.

When I'm making sawdust (read: making a mess!)....
I'm in the *Lair!!!*


----------



## JL7

COME ON *74.*..NO FAIR! BREAKING BAD PREMIER IS ON!


----------



## GaryC

I think you spelled it wrong. Swap the a & i


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Jeff, but don't push it.

G'night all.

Rex, take enough of whatever they gave you to try and get some sleep…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary I'm confused….
"making" 
Swap the a & i
"mikang"....


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I have had my Chopper for 11 years and consider it one of my better investments. I mow all 12 acres with it, have made an attachment for my spray rig, and put a receiver hitch on it to haul hay and firewood. It also mulches all my leaves in the fall.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I HATE GOATS!


----------



## GaryC

Randy….lmao You got me…. I yield

+1 Andy. Can't stand the critters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There is no A in it…..


----------



## GaryC

Oh my….late again


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you sure that wasn't a re-enactment of your trip to the gas station???


----------



## DIYaholic

Made a mess….

Ate dinner….

Downed a few cold ones….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Dogboy

Sandra your a girl huh…ever feel like this





Anyway I kind of know how you might feel. When not woodworking I am a big ugly male Nurse. Even though there are plenty of male nurses around I still get people doing a double take at the guy with the bed pan and 5 oclock shadow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DOGBOY, SANDRA IS NOT A GIRL, SHE'S RCMP WHEN NOT WOODWORKING OR ON VACATION.


----------



## Dogboy

oh no an authority figure….run


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, everyone knows that the oil goes in with the washer fluid. Duh.

Dogboy, yes I think you would likely understand, being a male nurse. They're quite used to me in Home Depot now but I used to get some odd looks and bad advice.

Hey Rex, do you like the nurse uniform as well? Just wonderin'

Actual conversation a few weeks ago. I was in the waiting room reading Wood magazine.
MAG (middle aged guy) So, you like woodworking?
ME Yes, you?
MAG I do some. Those air gun thingies are great.
ME Yes, they can be useful
MAG Do you own a table saw
ME Yes, a Bosch
MAG Make sure you don't put your hand in the blade when it's turning.

To myself (Gee, thank you Captain Obvious)

Hoping to find some 8/4 walnut this week for my next project.

Off to my paying job.

Stay sane if you can.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GOOD MORNING FELLOW MISFITS, AND RANDY.

GOT TO CALL THE DOC TODAY AN GET SOME MORE POTENT PAIN MEDS, THESE VICODIN 325'S ARE ONLY LASTING ABOUT AN HOUR, WENT TO BED AT 1AM AND HAD TO GET UP AT 3AM BECAUSE THE PAIN WAS TOO MUCH LYING DOWN. THIS PAIN DEAL IS A REAL BUMMER.

I SEE MYSELF HAVING ANOTHER GREAT DAY, HOPE YOUR'S IS MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Dogboy

Sandra, My favorite thing (before the internet was the way to shop) was to go to a uniform shop for scrubs. There was always 1 dusty and tiny mens section, the quality was awful. When walking back they always looked at you like you had horns, keeping one eye on you the whole time (cause any man weird enough to do "womens work for a living" is clearly freaky enough to shop lift right?) The best was the unisex section where all of the tops "for either men or women" had floral prints, kittens, or hearts and bows.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I hope you can get some help today to control that pain. Never knew that break was so painful but, thinking of where it is, I guess it reacts to almost any movement you make. Wonder how long it will be until you can expect relief naturally…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GARY, IT IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING HOE ANY MOVEMENT IN OTHER PARTS ALL SEEMS TO AFFECT THE BACK AND SHOULDER. IT IS THE WORST PAIN I HAVE EVER HAD. THE DOC SAID SEVERAL WEEKS, HOPE I CAN GET THROUGH THIS.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..........

Rex - and I quote…*"IT IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING HOE"*

That is definitely one way to deal with the pain…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HOE HOE HOE


----------



## GaryC

Rex, just seems like there should be some sort of brace that would help with stability and relieve some of the pain. Maybe they will up the strength of you vicodin. Maybe there is a vicodin er. Whatever…. Just hope you can get some relief today


----------



## bandit571

Drive by: using the local library's computer station.

Rust hunt results: 1" wide beltsander using a 1"x30" belt


Code:


 $5,  Stanley 25' tape measure

 $3, 3/4" firmer chisel


Code:


 $1,  Stanley SW #108 block plane

 $1. Missed out on a few items, but not too bad a hunting trip…


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - I've actuall done the 6 gallons of milk thing (don't recall it actually be milk, but still same principle)

Rex - i don't know about you, but Vicodine does not work on my wife or one of my daughters. It makes them feel druggy but does not relieve the pain. Advil actually works very well on their pain but not Vicodin.

Gary - Hard to believe you are just now arriving … you joined in like you've been here since the tubafores.


----------



## GaryC

DAMN…I finally found out where all the weirdo's hide. I feel quite at home here….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Back in the salt mine today…. I owe, I owe and all that jazz….


----------



## GaryC

Well, gotta go to therapy. I think they train those people in torture techniques.


----------



## superdav721

I'm weird. does that count?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

yankee, you may be on to something there.
since i have been taking this vicodib i have had problems with my eyes the pupils have got real Small and i can't focus on text etc., as my eyes are jumping around all the time.
i did call the doc at 9 am and i am still waiting 12 noon for a reply.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - wish I could wave a magic wand and have the pain go away for you.
When I was down after my spinal tap, I was told that I would have to wait out the pain and that it would eventually resolve itself. Longest days of my life thus far.

I'm thinking of you.

Dogboy - that's funny.

Dave - tell us something we don't know.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, for my money it counts. What I want to know is how did all those strange people out there become the "normal"?


----------



## Gene01

It's all in the numbers, Gary. Bell shaped curves and all.
We really don't mind being on the far right side, do we?


----------



## GaryC

Not at all, Gene. Wouldn't know how to act otherwise


----------



## superdav721

THERE IS NOT A THIN LINE BETWEEN NORMAL AND CRAZY. TO ME ITS A LARGE GRAY BAND.


----------



## JL7

Now Rex is whispering and Dave's yellin…..

Hope everyone is having a great Monday….....and that Rex gets some pain meds that work….

William - thanks for the little surprise in the mail today….very cool…..and Charlie likes it:


----------



## DIYaholic

What a chatty bunch!!!

All this jibber jabber and not one word or thought of ME!
My frail ego can not take the neglect!!!

Rex,
Perhaps some of that wacky tobaccy would help take your mind off the pain.
Just a thought….

If that doesn't work, grab a really big hammer and hit your big toe with it.
That way you'll forget about the collar bone!!!

I'll be going over to see "The Chef" tonight….
I'll be working a catered event for/with him on Saturday….
My bartending skills may be put to use!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

just heard from the doc. i am on Vicodin 10-325 and have to 2 advil as well as a booster. the eye stuff is the vicodin high dosage side effect. gonna try it and see if it helps.
Yankee, looks like therewas something in what you were saying.


----------



## Gene01

Normal is boring.
Where one thinks he is within Dave's large gray band, is probably not where someone else would look for him.
Actually, the only people who know where crazy edge of that gray band are the ones who've crossed it.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I look back at it on regular occasions
Randy…hey buddy, I do think of you…it's just that it makes my belly roll and rumble


----------



## GaryC

Two fish were swimming in a stream, when they swam into a wall.
One fish turned to the other and said, Dam


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary, Gary, Gary…..
That joke(?) was *BAD!!!*


----------



## GaryC

I didn't say it was a joke…..


----------



## revwarguy

Rex, 
I once broke two bilateral clavicles and I do remember the pain was intense and I could not get even close to comfortable, and it hurt even more to try… I just wanted to be in a coma for a few weeks. They do have some remarkable pain meds now, though, and I hope it gets better for you quickly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WELL I HAVE JUST TAKEN THE VICODIN PLUS 2 ADVIL, SO I AM WAITING TO SEE SOME RESULTS. REVWAR, I TOO WISH I WAS IN A COMA TO ESCAPE IT ALL.
I AM NO STRANGER TO PAIN, WHAT WITH CHEMO SIDE EFFECTS AND THE LOWER BACK SPINE PROCEDURES, BUT THERE IS NO ESCAPE FROM THIS ONE.
I'M DUE TESTS, BLOOD WORK AND CHEMO THIS WEEK, SO MAYBE I HAVE MORE TO COME AND IT IS CRITICAL THAT I GET THIS PAIN UNDER CONTROL.
I'LL LET YOU KNOW LATER IF THIS NEW PROCEDURE IS WORKING. THANKS ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope the new pharmaceuticals do their job well….
Well, a whole lot better than I do my job!!!

I'm off to see "The Chef".....
Mmmmmm, dinner, dessert & drinks!!!

Play nice everyone!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhhhhhhhhh, Don't wake Rex…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex is asleep, Randy is away, It doesn't get any better then this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, How big are those fish???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening reverend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, That's a neat cat that William sent ya…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I hope Rex is asleep. He needs to get some rest. Now, Randy on the other hand….well…..


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Do you have your arm in a sling/strapped to your torso? It's the movement that causes the worst pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I think we need to test that theory. Everybody wave at Rex…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

ANDY, NO SLING OR ANYTHING. THEY SAID THE BONE WAS "IN LINE" AND AS SO, DID NOT NEED ANY SUPPORT OR STRAPPING. YES, ANY MOVEMENT PRODUCES A LOT OF PAIN.

MARTY:


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Even if the fracture is in good alignment, you need to immobilize that arm. One of those slings that Velcro around your torso should help the pain A LOT. Immobilization is a basic premise in fracture repair/healing.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, 10pounders


----------



## Dogboy

Stumpy's plans are well laid out, still cant figure out where the flux capacitor goes, and where do I find plutonium in HD.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

look what i found in the shop today 
https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=1275977703832


----------



## GaryC

You ain't getting me again. Dog


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That was NOT funny! Now I'll probably have to throw those pants away!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'mmmmmm Baaaaaack!!!

I too hope Rex is getting some much needed rest….
Plus, we could use the peace & quiet!!!

Dog,
No "flux capacitor" in the sander build….
Stumpy the "Star Trek Geek" utilizes Dilithium Crystals in all his jigs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'tis tomorrow already….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I went to bed early and missed all the chatter, and poor Randy was neglected…..

Waiting for my coffee to kick in then off to my paying job.

Not that I ever liked snakes particularly, but this happened not far from here and has the province reeling.
(No joke)
http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/News/Canada---World/2013-08-05/article-3339866/Two-boys,-5-and-7,-killed-by-python-in-New-Brunswick,-say-RCMP/1


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
What a wake up! 
You are BAAAD!


----------



## superdav721

I aint clickin it!


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - I must say I like the shortening of my nickname you use over what most of the others in here use … I much prefer being call DAMN than YANKS. Yankee is good (Rex uses that).

Everyone I supervise is out of the office today…so I don't have to look productive


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - Glad I could help.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

good morning fellow misfits, and randy.

i am pleased that i got 7 hours sleep last night, although i woke up with the same pain.
andy, i have taken your advice and ordered a shoulder immobilizer because i believe it makes sense and will help a lot. thanks to all you other guys and gurl for all the info and suggestion, you'd all make a great referral service in medical as well as ww.

hope everyone has a great, and painless day, especially william.


----------



## GaryC

Great news Rex. So glad you got some rest. And I hope that immobilizer really helps.


----------



## Gene01

That's wonderful, Rex. A good night's sleep can do a world of good. 
How long do ya gotta wait on that immobilizer? Like Andy, I was not understanding why the doc didn't order it in the first place. Hope it works for ya.


----------



## Gene01

It's weed slaying time today. 
Goat heads and tumbleweeds tremble when they hear me coming.
Shovel, hoe and Glyphosate are the weapons of choice. 
They don't stand a chance…HA. They can be kept at bay for about a week. Then, they're back.
They are the spawn of the devil.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

gene, i expect delivery wednesday, si i'll just have tough it out until then. it makes no sense to me either, because without any form of immobilizing, it's just like maintaining an open wound. i'm confident that it will help a lot, and question what the doc must have been thinking.


----------



## GaryC

Hey Gene…two things. That's essentially Roundup that you're using. You know I'm sure that it comes in various strength's. I get it at our Feed store in town in packets. It's 75%. Most place sell 18 - 25%. Also, there are other chemicals that are much stronger if the item is woody, vines, or broadleaf. I use one called 2-4 D. It even kills bamboo, or switch cane. You'll likely have to go to a farm supply type store to get it. We use lots of it around here.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary,
Yep, I found glyphosate on the roundup spec sheet a few years ago. Why pay the roundup price? We buy it 5 gal at a time from Amazon. It's the 41%. 
I use a 15 gal spray rig. Mixing a dry packet would be no problem. What's the brand? Maybe I can get it online. Feed stores around here don't carry weed killers. 
Growing up on a farm in IL with a dad that sold gasoline and farm chemicals, I'm familiar with 2-4 D. Just can't find it locally.
Might be overkill (so to speak) for my needs. Young tumble weeds and goad heads aren't woody. But if I could get some of those glyphosate packets, that would be great.


----------



## GaryC

It's called "QuickPro" It's 73.3% Good stuff


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Is THIS the stuff?
They don't give the %age.


----------



## GaryC

http://www.gemplers.com/docs/IS/134544.pdf

This is it


----------



## GaryC

You can get it in those jugs or individual packets
I think you can find it on Amazon


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

gene:

http://www.amazon.com/Roundup-QuikPRO-Non-Selective-Herbicide-1-5-Ounce/dp/B00296C7PO/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1376416659&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=qickpro


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
First off….
DON"T kill the weeds….
Rex was looking for some weed to ease the chemo side effects!!!

THANK YOU!!!
For not asking me to help….
Or even worse, kill the weeds all by my lonesome!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Random Thoughts…..
wood dust at the table saw is sawdust….
wood dust at the band saw is sawdust….
wood dust at the scroll saw is sawdust….
What do you call wood dust from say a….
Router?
Sander?

I'll leave you with that to contemplate.
I'm off to the lair….
(Gary, That's l *a i* r, NOT l*ia*r!)


----------



## GaryC

Randy, did you ride the short bus to school? You claim to be slow, so….well…just wondering….


----------



## StumpyNubs

This missus planned a surprise weekend away. Just got back.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, let's go in 50/50 and we'll spray Randy


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, Hope you had a good time


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You done gone and figured out my secret….
I also wore a helmet….
still do!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Glyphos will kill grass as well as weeds. I use Pasture Guard/Remedy to kill woody weeds without killing my grass in the pastures. Recently had to use Cimmaron Max to kill dwarf fleabane (looks like little tumbleweeds).

I usually look up what is effective for the particular weeds I'm trying to kill without killing the desirable forage.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That tragedy with the python is just horrific. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents

Stumpy, I hope you didn't tell the missus that she interfered with your shop plans….


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy was gone?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, yes it is terrible. The thing that bugs me though is that the media is all over this because of the manner of death.
And now there will be knee jerk laws made etc etc, an inquiry into the bylaws governing reptiles and on and on. If the same two boys lost their lives in a vehicle crash, the tragedy would be as great, but it would probably make the back page at best.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm sure you could batt your eyes, say you're sorry and that it was an estrogen thing….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I didn't delete quickly enough…


----------



## Momcanfixit

I figure if you guys want to hear whining about men you can listen to your own wives, so I try to refrain.

It still gets the best of me occasionally.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
This is an equal opportunity venting site.
Please don't feel a need to refrain on my account. ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i really dont know why anybody would want a snake they scare me i do have a coulpe of king snakes that live around the house and dont kill em but those other ones the poisonous one s they usely meet 12 guage

but that is still sad to hear

Stumpy whered you go


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ill be going on a cruise at the end of the month to mexico on one of those big boats 5 days i think ,kinda looking foward to getting away ,my daughter got married in april and i got them a set of cruisr tickets for there wedding present and they sold me one really cheap since i bought 3 , told my daughter i was going as a chaperon , but its a big boat dont think ill see them hell they were living together already before they got married i think they already been on a honey moon , but it shoude be fun , taking my tackle box and rod and reel


----------



## GaryC

Eddie…you're still a dog. It's a permanent stain!

Get real Randy…there's no accounting for you

Sandra, you're exactly right about those Knee jerk laws. Seems that goes on more and more these days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary it got me too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William whats up you been laying low for a while ,i know its been a 100 for the last couple of week and the heat will do a number on ya ,pray alls well


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, Gary it's like Chicken Little sometimes.

Randy, thanks for the offer, but I don't know if you could handle my venting.

But have I ever told you my theory of men and women…...??


----------



## GaryC

BTW Eddie, I got 1 full inch of rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't believe "men and women" are a theory….
I'm pretty sure they exist!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra could you send one fo of those Canadian cold front down here to Louisiana


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!

Looks like Marty broke the cyber portal!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, smarty pants, this contains sweeping generalizations, but bear with me.

It may come in handy for those married folk.

Men are hardwired to be problem solvers.
Guy 1 - My flibberjibit isn't working.
Guy 2 - Hank's good at fixing those
Guy 1 - Great. I'll give him a call. How about those Red Sox?

Women on the other hand are hardwired to empathize. 
Chick 1 - My boss is such a jerk. He expects me to be on time.
Chick 2 - Don't you just hate that. That happened to me last Tuesday, and let me tell you, it was awful.
Chick 1 - Furthermore, the jerk has bad breath.
Chick 2 - laughing, you know who has REALLY bad breath?
(and so on and so on and so on)

At the end of the conversation, Chick 1 and Chick 2 feel better because they are not alone in their angst and drama and feel understood


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now a woman and a man start living together

She - OMG I had another crappy day at work, I hate that place! (looking for empathy)
He - Well then, quit your job. (offering solution)
She - Quit my job? Are you crazy, I can't quit my job! (refusing solution, only wants empathy)
He - Well then why do you keep yapping about it. What do you expect me to do? (can't understand why it's worth talking about if she doesn't want a solution)
She - You don't really care do you? Weep, nag, weep, nag, call girlfriend to feel better and empathize at how cold men are.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gladly Eddie. One settled inside my house last night. It may last a few days until the household pressure returns to normal


----------



## Gene01

Andy, There are considerable weeds on our property. It's not pasture land….used to be, though….open range till we fenced off 52 acres. We live on 26 and wife's sister and hubby on the adjoining 26. 
our "grass" is "range grass". I have a pretty good spray system and selectively spray only the weeds. I don't broadcast. So far, after 4 years, the grass survives….but the weeds keep coming back too., though less each year.

*74* Vent all you want. Most of us are married and used to it. In one ear and etc.
Just what is your theory of men and women? Tell us.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So there you have it gents.

Next time you're looking at your wife like she has three heads and all you can think of is gnawing off a limb to get out of her way, just say something out of character like "you sound very frustrated". That will stop her dead in her tracks. Then of course she'll probably want to know who the heck you've been talking to.

I'm rambling aren't I?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Enough said.

Good night gents. You too, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Did you notice that in your synopsis of men Vs.women….
The women did MORE talking!!!


----------



## Gene01

Ramble on *74*, ramble on. 
I try not to frustrate my wife. Not always successful. But then I still have all four limbs.
I learned a long time ago not to laugh out loud at her vents and tirades. They are funny though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Night Sandra,
I hope hubby forgives and forgets!!!


----------



## GaryC

Well, the problem between men and women is this:
A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, watching his wife, who was looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he asked what she'd like to have for her birthday. 
'I'd like to be six again', she replied, still looking in the mirror . 
On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl of Lucky Charms, and then took her to Six Flags theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming Roller Coaster, everything there was. 
Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down. He then took her to a Hamburger Stand where he ordered her a Kiddie Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake. 
Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and her favorite candy. What a fabulous adventure! 
Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted. 
He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, 'Well Dear, what was it like being six again?' 
Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed. 
'I meant my dress size, you retard!!!!' 
The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is going to get it wrong, because women aren't specific enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I've been meaning to ask a question of you.
You signature line states; -"only 4 miles from the mill"_.
You don't mention the name of the mill or what they specialize in.
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but….
Fom your conduct and sense of humor, I can only guess….
Is it a "Gin Mill"???


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. Missed the wine… But enjoyed the cheese :^). I think your synopsis of men and women is pretty much right on the mark…. And I say Vive la différence!!

Gene… Can't help you with the weeds thing…. The only thing that is green in my yard are the weeds, and I can't grow grass to save my life.. Unless it's in the middle of the gravel driveway. :^( I'd sure love to have 26 acres though!

Just got done watching a super sad movie about a Jewish girl in Nazi occupied France… My wife's pick… Some sub-titles…. Very heavy! Next time it's my pick and we're watching a Star Trek movie….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

WHAT EVER THE DIFFERENCES ARE BETWEEN MEN AND WOMEN, I CANNOT CONCEIVE. ............. wsc


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
How is the pain?

The weather has been forecasted….
Cold ones consumed….
Time for me to examine the inside of my eyelids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Randy, you cut me to the quick. Stabbed me in the heart. I'll have to resort to being boring…maybe even non-existent.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

RANDY, PAIN IS THE SAME. WAITING FOR THE BRACE TO ARRIVE TOMORROW.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Hope everyone had a good night. Thanks for tolerating the whine. I'll pass the torch to Gary, who's deeply wounded.

Loved that joke by the way Gary.

Gene, you're a smart man.

Off to see yet another dr. today about a treadmill stress test for the cardiac-like issues that have been going on. Fun, fun, fun. Chances are pretty good that I'll hear another version, of 'minimally abnormal, highly unlikely but possible, we don't really know, mixed in with a bit of 'time will tell'.

Marty, is the coffee ready yet?


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, stop by here on the way to the Dr. Coffee is ready and hot. Just a short side trip to Texas
My best to you and Rex today. Both seeing those medical wizzards


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

good morning fellow misfits, and randy.

started getting ready for my appointments today. my immobilizer should be delivered at the house. i should be finished by 3 pm and it should be waiting for me when i get back,

hope everyone has great day, now for coffee.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Hope the collar bone is healing up nicely, *Rex*. Try some jumping-jacks to speed things along.

That was some insightful stuff last night, *Sandra*. You couldn't be more right.


----------



## bandit571

Still doing the Library's computer trick. For some reason, I have to shut off the filter on it to view this thread.

Got that wee little #103 plane all tuned up and like new.

got the old wood level stripped down to bare wood, leaving just the fingerholds green, and then a new coat of finish all over it.

That $5 beltsander that uses a 1" wide belt is earning it's keep. Cleaned out a pound of sanding dust build up inside it. Was still some in one wheel, sparks from shining up metal parts started to a small smoke filled cavity. Cleaned that out. Cost more for three pack of belts than the sander did…..by $.35!


----------



## ssnvet

Based on several recent threads, it sounds like Lumber Jocks is becomin more like Spammer Jocks.

Sad, but true…. any and all traffic drives the stats that make the site more profitable.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The latest in the medical mystery files

Internist has said that my symptoms are anginal (get your mind out of the gutter Randy) so now I get to carry around a spray can of nitro. I'm part of the 'in' crowd now baby. 
He says that my heart sounds healthy, but that he wants me to have an echocardiogram and a stress test. The echo is to check for an atrial myxoma (???) which apparently can cause some very odd symptoms. But of course he also says that lupus is a logical disease to consider and that MS can be elusive….

In other words, I remain a classic case of WTF (pardon the language)

Too late in the day for coffee. A drink may be in order.

It's still better than what you're dealing with Rex. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra it sounds like they just arent sure ,pray they find out knowing at least then you would know how to treat it , yes a cold one may be in order


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sounds like more of the same….
May be this….
May be that….
May be not sure!!!

The silver lining is that they did not give you an expiration date!!! ;^)

Rex,
I hope the sling/immobilizer has arrived and that it provides you with some relief!!!

Hang onto your hats….
I'm headed to the lair….
To work on making a mess and some sawdust, or is that sander dust!!!


----------



## GaryC

There he goes again…
Sandra, did he schedule the tests? The ecg ain't nothing but, that dang stress test is a bummer. Especially if you're a fat ol boy like me.


----------



## DS

Sandra's theory on men and women reminded me of this video going around.


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's funny, DS.
A guy can listen with empathy and compassion but sooner or later he's going to try to get the damned nail out!


----------



## bandit571

Stress test on treadmill ain't too bad, it is the one where you just lie down and get an injection that is the real bummer, BTDT.

my heart attack two years ago was from "A-fibs". They tried to put stents in, couldn't, and had to do a quad bypass. Right leg is now all messed up, cramps alot. They took a vein from knee to ankle out.

20+ years of make rubber for rubber hose products ( mind out of the gutter people) has left me with a good case of COPD . The place I worked for was called HBD, inc. Used to call it "Hobos, Bums & Derelicts", but now it is called "Hell's Back Door" because anyone with over 25 years in the factory is, or has died from cancer. Got out just in time….

So, does anyone else have a health problem…( besides Randy, that is)


----------



## Momcanfixit

The nail one is hysterical. Love love love it.

I've done the stress test before, didn't mind that too much. Echo I'm sure is like the sonograms I had when preggers.
Just can't let my imagination get away from me before these tests are done. Heart tumour wasn't even on my radar until today. I need a new project to work on. Need me some sawdust therapy.

Holy crap Bandit - a quad….. Looks like you're as stubborn and tough as Rex. Recovering from a quad ain't for sissies.


----------



## bandit571

Quad was just a 10 week vacation from work. Still not 100%, but getting better despite it.


----------



## ssnvet

Yawzah…. allergies went ballistic on me today… Out of control sneezing and non-stop drip, drip, drip…

Benedryl won't touch it…. Going nuts!

I've got sanding to do, but am afraid the dust will set me off.


----------



## GaryC

Gotta clothes pin?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, ever use a netty pot??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Of course a new tool would make me feel all better.

Any thoughts on this?

http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-power-tools-Wood-Copier-Lathe-W0QQAdIdZ512907474

It's in my neighbourhood. I don't have a need at the moment for a lathe, but the guy also has a boxed set of turing chisels for $40…... looks like he just wants to get rid of them


----------



## GaryC

My wife uses the netty pot and swears by it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop time is over for the day….
I think that Stumpy would agree….
I've earned a cold one (or twelve!!!)....


----------



## Momcanfixit

The netty pot is odd at first, but works great.

I'm going to join you for a drink Randy. I think there's a smirnoff ice in the fridge calling my name. The smirnoff ice they sell in the US at the beer stores is vile. It's a 'flavoured malt beverage'. Smirnoff Ice here is VODKA…...


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sit back….
Kick your feet up….
Tie one up, err on!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Will do.

Night all.


----------



## gfadvm

I did get a little shop time this week.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll have to look into the netti pot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I'm alive and kicking.
That's all I have for now.
The pillow is calling.
Bye ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It's good to know that you are still breathing!!!

Just please exhale in the other direction….
The stench has been traveling all the way up to VT!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
'nuff said….
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Andy, that's really cool. Is that a Judge? Sure looks like it. Have you fired it yet with the new grips?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morina cool 55 this morning ,thanks ill enjoy it while it last 
hurricane season is here ,seems like when it gets this cool its one coming


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

GOOD MORNING FELLOW MISFITS, AND RANDY.

THE SLING/IMMOBILIZER HAD ARRIVED BY THE TIME I HAD GOT BACK YESTERDAY AT 5 PM.
I AM EXPERIMENTING WITH THE SLING PART TO FIND A POSITION THAT DOES RELIEVE THE PAIN. THE VICODIN AND ADVIL GIVE ME SOME RELIEF FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS SO LONG AS I DON'T MOVE MY ARM AT ALL. HAVING TO BE PULLED UP FROM SITTING POSITION, ISN'T LIFE GRAND?.
SPOKE WITH A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE HAD A BROKEN COLLAR BONE AND THEY TELL ME THAT ALL YOU CAN DO IS RIDE IT OUT, SO I GUESS THAT'S WHAT I WILL DO. IT IS SURPRISING THE AMOUNT OF THINGS YOU CAN'T DO, EVEN TAKE THE CAPS OFF MEDS AND ONLY TURN YOUR HEAD ONE WAY ETC..

ANYWAY, CHEMO TOMORROW, SO JUST THINK OF THE EXTRA CARE I WILL GET FROM THE LOVELY NURSES, IT ALMOST MAKES THE PAIN WORTHWHILE.

I HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT, PAINLESS DAY, ESPECIALLY SANDRA WITH HER WILD THEORY ISSUES AND BANIT WITH THE TICKER THAT DID NOT TOCK.

ENJOY


----------



## Gene01

Batten down the hatches and break out the waders, eddie!


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Good luck with the nurses tomorrow. Here's hoping they are all tending you from the side you can turn your head to.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from therapy. Few minutes rest and I'm going to try a little time in the shop. Cooler here too, Eddie. Early was 65. High today will be 86. Love this!!
Rex, still pulling for that sling thing to do the trick for you. Enjoy whatever pampering and sympathy you can get tomorrow. Something good needs to come from all this.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

aaahhhh…..yep….that's about all I've got for today…..

Oh yeah….Rex…hope you get to feeling better and that you only have pretty nurses tomorrow.

Randy….get to work….I was going to say get back to work but that would assume you were previously working and by all other indications that would be unlikely


----------



## bandit571

Still on a Library computer, for now. Have to work the next two nights, then a weekend off!

Not much a-going on around here….70s and sunny…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Guess what I just did.* I am draw-boring the mortise and tenon joints on the saw bench for the new episode of "The Old-Timey Workshop". Instead of drilling the offset holes above the outer holes, I drilled them below. That means the joint doesn't get tighter when you drive in the pins, it gets looser…

So, since I don't have any more lumber, I flipped the feet around, plugged the holes, and re-did it. Worked great that time, nice tight joint… except I realized too late that the tenon board was in backward, which means the dovetails at the other end were flipped around…

You know how you get a draw-bored tenon apart? YOU DON'T! That's the point of the joint. So here I am, out of lumber, out of time, and I am hacking off the side of the bench foot's mortise so I can free the stinking tenon. I am going to have to cobble it together and try to keep it hidden on film!

Meantime I have a bunch of footage of me making a couple huge mistakes that I have to burn. You can't imagine the embarassing stuff that really goes on behind the scenes over here…


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy… when I built my timber frame I used draw boring….. NEVER AGAIN!!! Half the time I got it right, half the time I didn't.

I had a chance to briefly work with a professional timber framer, who told me that he never uses draw boring…. but rather drills the mortice peg holes, sets up a dry fit of all framing members, uses straps, clamps and come-alongs to get the assembly tight and square…..then he chases the mortice peg hole to drill the mating tennon.

Perhaps some "old timey" techniques have been replaced with better ways.


----------



## StumpyNubs

In a lot of cases you can use a clamp to force the tenon deeply into the mortise and then just drill a hole through the whole thing, insert a peg and you're done. But the old-timey woodworkers did draw boring, so that's what I'm doing. If it was all about the easiest way, I'd be making this saw bench on the table saw! 

Anywho- I found another mistake on that same foot. So I obliterated it with a hammer, said some stuff I'm not proud of and went looking for a scrap of wood that looks close enough to use. I'm remaking it now.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy dry run it with mdf then do the real thing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- You think I have that kind of time! 

Actually a mockup wouldn't have helped. This was a series of bonehead assembly mistakes, not a design issue. I probably would have glued the MDF pieces backwards too.

Besides, I hate to think of using my good back saws on MDF…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyway, the project is just about done. I'm going through some of the footage while the glue dries so I can do the last touch-ups. MAN it takes a lot more film footage for a project build. This is going to be an editing nightmare. But I am really liking doing this hand tool show. I'm alternating between the regular Blue Collar Woodworking show and the Old-Timey Workshop, with Mustache Mike's Corner thrown from time to time. As soon as this OTW episode wraps up I'll be starting on the next BCWW episode- which is power sharpening and building a custom shop cart.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy run a half sized mock up on the table saw and get a good assembly run on it. If I am building a new piece I almost always do a mock up.
I have done them in cardboard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy, Stumpy, Stumpy…..
You need to archive your blunders for prosperity!!!
I realize you made need a "ultra-mega sized" hard drive to store them all on, but….
It will be great to do a blooper episode, or at least just share them with us!
I promise not to post any of them on YouTube!!! (fingers, toes and eyes are all crossed!!!)


----------



## GaryC

There's that "LAIR" again


----------



## superdav721

The only time I will lie to you is when it is funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn and anyone else thinking that I haven't been "working",
Here is a little tease, peek or *PROOF* of my "working" in the *LAIR!!!*

Making a mess:









Saw Dust err, Sander Dust:









Perhaps, if I feel compelled….
I'll do a project or blog post when I'm finished…
But that would be work!!!


----------



## GaryC

Oh poo That doesn't prove anything. That mess could be from months ago.


----------



## DIYaholic

I would have included today's newspaper in the shot….
But, I don't get the paper, as I don't know how to read!!!


----------



## GaryC

See, there's that "LAIR" again. You've evidently been reading these posts….. Lair Lair, pants on fair


----------



## DIYaholic

My computer reads the posts to me….
& I speak and the 'puter types my responses!!!


----------



## GaryC

LAIR

Where's Rex. We need some good news


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got good news….
My weekend started at NOON!!! (today)


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I haven't fired the Judge yet with the new grips but I'm lookin for an excuse to shoot something!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, mine started 6 years ago

Andy, man I'd just have to do it to see how the new grips feel. I'd head to the back of the pasture and shoot a box or something…lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I told a LIE….
My weekend starts at NOON….
TOMORROW!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I'm holding out for a snake, armadillo, or other varmit. A burgler would also work!


----------



## GaryC

I hear ya Andy. It's always more fun to shoot varmits. Here, I get ************************* and skunks more than anything else

Well, there ya go Randy. You just can't seem to break the habit…


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a night….
Happy FRIDAY!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy

it has been some beautiful weather here the last few days 60 ish and 80 in the day with a cool bress coming from the south , just been lazy the last few days enjoying the weather ,

dont know why some will order stuff then not come get it , or some want you to do it for free ,im just taking a few weeks off and going to lay back for a few ,need to take a break


----------



## Dogboy

Stumpy. Please post your out takes and errors slightly sped up with the music from benny hill in the background. I think we all can agree that would make life just a bit better.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, do they still think that storm could come your way?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats just too cool dogboy thats some fast music


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i havent heard a lot of it so far its out in the gulf a ways ,if it grows into a hurricane its no telling where shell go , im aways inland north Louisiana we will get the rains and winds a and some tornadoes but the gulfs get the hardest hit


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, I know where you are. I was watching the weather yesterday and they showed it's likely (guess) route to come thru your area. Even tho you are that far inland, it still produces lots of rain, wind and the chance of the tornado. I'm a little north of you so usually get the rain, etc.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DeKalb, Texas had to see where that was it up around Texarkana , nice area ,a hericane shoud be worn down by the time it get up here but then that Katrina was a bad one and big and did some damage some damage here nothing like south Louisiana and south Mississippi and Alabama dont need no more of those


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy,
As you will see I have managed to use my left hand to push the shift key - some accomplishment?
The sling/immobilizer is helping although I had to rexperiment with the arm angle/height before it found a setting that did not hurt as much. The vicodin/ Advil cocktail is working better and I get a little more pain relief providing my arm is strapped to my body and cannot move. It's a good improvement but still painful.

I am getting ready for my hospital day which includes a doctor's appointment and then chemo. It's a long drive and with treatments usually takes the whole day, Sandra will be driving - pray for me 
To take the edge off Sandra's driving, I keep focused on the lovely nurses who will have to "manhandle" me in and out of the infusion chair.  Oh the benefits of a broken collar bone 

Anyway, you guys try to have a great day without pretty nurse around you. Make it safe and have some fun.


----------



## Gene01

Glad the sling and cocktail is providing some relief, Rex.


----------



## GaryC

Glad you're getting some relief, Rex. Hope you have a good day


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - good luck today, however I spen everyday with a pretty nurse…my wife.

Stumpy - I know how ya feel about a sequence of self-induced errors….see my posting about my gunbox


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Mates!

Fun shop time last night, as my helper came down. We sanded up all of the panels for her hope chest, progressing thought the grits to a final jitter bug with 220. A little tedious, but the results were very gratifying.

Big familiy combined birthday party tomorrow with all my wifes disfunctional relatives :^) The Uncle with a restraining order against him may even show up, which should certainly liven things up. Best part about this event is that it only happens once a year :^o


----------



## ssnvet

PS… I second the motion for stumpy to do out takes in fast motion set to the Benny Hill music. He was "blue collar" comedy if ever there was such a thing.


----------



## DamnYankee

So last night I was telling my wife the joke about the man sent to the store for 6 gallons of milk…sure enough she didn't get the joke.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Weekend!!!
Sorta…

I'll be working with "The Chef" tomorrow evening….
Catered dinner for 13 people with a little bartending thrown in….
Although it is a time commitment and requires "work"....
"The Chef" and I used to work together doing catering on a daily basis….
We work well together and ALWAYS have a good time, this will be fun!!!

I need to step away from the computer….
I don't want to drool and make a mess of my keyboard as I peruse the latest edition of wood porn….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm glad you are enjoying the bondage, err….
Getting some relief, via the sling/immobilzer!!!
I also hope today's chemo session goes/went well and that the nurses DON'T behave!!!


----------



## GaryC

Damn, that's hilarious 
I actually had to sit here and laugh out loud.
My wife came in and asked what I was laughing about…
I told her it was just a man joke


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - you talking about me telling hte joke ot my wife or Randy's rantings?


----------



## ssnvet

one hour and counting .....


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
"American Woodshop" is on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good luck on your get together Matt ,hope all get thur it without anyone getting shot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex hope your day goes well ,know you will be glad to have this behind ya ,Godspeed my friend


----------



## DIYaholic

If anyone is looking for me….
I'll be making a mess….
in the l*ai*r!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy must of been a inspirational "American Woodshop" got ya going to the lair


----------



## GaryC

Damn, guess I'll have to call you DY.. You didn't catch your name. I was talking about you telling your wife the joke. Such a perfect story to go with that joke.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think I just crashed YouTube… Do you think anybody will notice?


----------



## GaryC

Not a problem, Stumpy. We'll just blame it on the iron workers


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's on like ping pong… Go watch and be info-tained.


----------



## superdav721

Stumps I cant get to the video.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I came up from the l*ai*r, for a union break….
Gotta go check out an old farts workshop, err I mean an old timey workshop!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening Friday misfits, and Randy.

Well I'm home from the hospital, had a lovely day surrounded by most sympathetic and caring nurses at my beck and call, what could one ask for more.


> ?
> Still lots of body pain, and another new confusing doctor's order. The oncologist says stay off the Advil as it will hurt your stomach and just take 2 Vicodin 10-235 instead of one. My other GP doctor told me to add the 2 Advil to one Vicodin 10-235.


?


> ?


??? Feel I have to follow the oncologist's orders, so that's what I'll do.
Pain is getting a little easier to handle, but is still there, the oncologist say I should see some reasonable relief sometime next week.

Thought of something I could do at the shop one handed, - paint the cart wheels, so the first chance I get, that's what I'll be doing.

Hope everyone had a great day and has wads of cash to spend at the weekend.


----------



## JL7

Hey gang and Rex…..long week and I'm way behind on reading posts…..lot's of turmoil at work….something about 2 consultants running our company for nearly 6 years with nothing to show for it and now they announce we are moving all manufacturing operations to Mexico….....

I say GFYS…........not sure if I'm still employed…...

Rex - glad you got some relief! Will be thinking about the chemo/collarbone combo you got starring you down. That's a wicked challenge…..Paint those wheels!

Going to rock out with my best girl friend singing in the band tonight…..and got my stuff built for my sisters benefit thing on Sunday. We have nice weather though for sure…...glad you southern boys got some relief. Eddie and Dave…when you gonna visit William??

Randy…..the pictures will show whether it's Liar or Lair….....bring it on…..

Sandra - hope you get your stuff sorted out with the doc….....that's gotta be crazy.

Hope everybody is well and enjoy your Friday….........Marty, step away from the mailbox…..

Gotta run…........


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just stopped in to say Hi everybody!!

Rex 
Sorry you are not doing well. I take Oxycodene and Methadone everyday. I was taking 6 of each one everyday and have managed to go down to 1 of each except on bad days. I also now take 4 Advil aday now and it seems to help in other areas.

To everyone else " Keep on keeping on"

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. You too, Randy.

No shop time today, but I managed to sketch out the next cutting board I plan on making. I'm not very good in the 'get it from my head to paper' thing, so it was an accomplishment.

Looked at a record lathe today. A guy just a few blocks away is selling it. Dang thing is huge though at 48". Way more lathe than I need considering I've never used one.

Hope your day went well Rex.

Tried my first self-spray of nitro yesterday. That stuff works great. I sort of wish the dr hadn't told me about the atrial myxoma thing. It's been playing on my mind.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You too Arlin! 
The oxys are a double edged sword - highly addictive, but work very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
What is this about you doing one handed cartwheels?
As an ex-gymnast, I don't recommend that in your condition!!!

Jeff,
Sounds like a very stressful time! Enjoy the rocks in your head, err heading out to rock!!!
I hope Sunday brings in a boat load of money!!!

I need to go make some sand dust….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

The record is a very very nice lathe made in UK. I would even like to have one. Althought you might not need the length now you might in the future.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
A large lathe is neccessary….
Should you ever want to turn a 4' pen!!!


----------



## JL7

I have the Record lathe….it's a DML 24x (whatever that means…) cause I don't think I can turn a full 24" piece…..but the quality is superb. I'm going now…....thanks Randy….


----------



## superdav721

Rex lie still and listen to soft music in a dim room. Find your Zen that takes the stress out. 
Jeff I hope and pray your job is safe.
Stumpy that was one hell of a show!


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary- ha! I did miss the name,,,, I read it as an exclamation not as my name! I promise to pay closer attention in the future.

So today my daughters and a neighborhood boy the joke about the six gallons of milk … The boy laughed the two girls asked what was the joke?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Jeff sorry to hear that ,lots of pressure pray it all works out , was going to williams to get some help on a build and do some visiting but my buyer hasnt come thur yet ,when he dose im heading over there soon if hes not busy ,i hope not long ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great video by the way Stumpy. How come your nails look better than mine though?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Dave & Sandra.

Sandra- My nails grow like weeds. I need to clip them constantly. My wife says the same thing you do. I also have very thick hair, long eyelashes, straight teeth… I'm pretty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I wouldn't go that far…


----------



## DIYaholic

Pretty MESSED up!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I would wish everyone a good night….
But this place is empty!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Rex, finally some good news…being the relief that should come soon. Hope it's sooner and more than just mild relief.
Jeff, your news isn't so great. Do they have a timeline in place?
Sandra, I'm no good at putting drawings on paper either. Wish I was. I'm better at how I did it than how I'm going to do it. I don't understand the "nitro" thing. What is it? Notice please, I'm trying to just listen…..not give "fix-it" advice…...
OK DamnYankee…Yankee…DY…or Shameless.. Whoever you are… Wish I could just follow you around as you confront those "other" types. You need to keep a journal. It would make a great comic routine. Really, it wouldn't have been an exclamation,...not typical language for me.
Sandra, I've heard that along with Stumpy's great nails, he also has a pink hammer, hidden of course
Went to bed last night a little before 8. Just couldn't stay awake. Woke up at 1am It's going to be a long day


----------



## Dogboy

Woo Hoo My bearings are in. I chose a square mounting to inable me to easily use a square piece of scrap as a jig for placement in the stumpy sander build. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4PLWVM/ref=pe_385040_30332190_pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1


----------



## GaryC

So, is the build underway or are you collecting parts first?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, very sorry to hear about your predicament. DML must stand for "Damn My Luck" 
Your company must have been thinking about this move for some time, and I bet it's not because they are not making any money there, they just want to make more. The move doesn't make much sense anyway, everyone knows that rubbers and Catholics are a bad mix. Please keep us informed and let us know what we can do to help.

Well after I posted my last post, I zonked out tired and fatigued by the day's events, but I had a smile on my face.
After we got back yesterday we discovered later that out A/C was not working and the controller was flashing to replace the batteries. This was done, but the A/C never came back on. Sandra tried calling the repair people, but ALL only take calls from Monday through Friday, so this is just one more problems I did not need. We will have to try again tomorrow and see if we can find someone to come out. Bummer.
Wheel painting is scheduled for Sunday, all being well, and I am looking forward to it.

Looks like I might be up for the rest of the night … Oh well, good morning fellow misfits, and Randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Was a bit slow yesterday. Just figured out the GFYS. 
Jeff - I hope it all works out for you. Worrying about work is no fun.

Up early - hope you got some sleep Rex.

Later, gators


----------



## GaryC

Good morning Rex. Hope it turns out to be a great day for you….especially getting someone to fix that a/c


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there Gary.
Don't suppose I'll get to sleep again tonight. I'm sorting out some "paperwork" and bills.
Going to be another long day today, I sure hope we get the A/C fixed, you know what that means down here.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, thankfully, we have has a little relief from the heat this week here in the northeast part of the state. It's been in the mid to upper 80's. Hopefully, you'll find someone to fix your system today. Mine went out two weeks ago but, living in a small rural area, it's not to hard to get the local guy out the same day.


----------



## Dogboy

still collecting parts, but the bearings are the only thing I didnt have, or couldnt just find in the big box store (and a pully, but my brother in law has several he says I can steal)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, it is a lot coller here this morning, so I have windows open and box fans running,
I live just outside of Valley in Bosque county, just across the county line in McLennan county,It is a very small community, along Hwy 6 between Waco and Meridian, Waco is abut 25 miles, Valley Mills has a couple of gas stations and a mini mart store that sells groceries at New York 5th Avenue prices.
Repair people have to come out of Waco area, so it won't be that easy, but we are going to try, especially as I am under doctor order not to be in the heat.
I am hoping to get this painting done before I get hit with the after chemo and radiation side effects which allways arrive a day or 2 after infusion and stay for several day before I can feel like a human being again. Hopefully this time won't be so bad.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dogboy,

Please remember we have an RCMP on our thread, so please substitute the word "steal" with "5 finger discount". In any case it sounds so much more refined and elegant.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mornin' Nubbers!
Low 70s, light rain, coffee, and a cool breeze blowing through the open windows of our living room!

Rex-time to get to painting, hope you get to feeling better, and get your a/c fixed
Jeff- sorry to hear the news. Who knows might be better in the end.
Randy- saw you on tv the other day, you were out and about with that green furry guy from Philly
Stumpy- so you are more than just a pretty face?


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooood moooooorniiiiiiiiiing Stumpyville!!!

Rex,
Please don't over do the painting thing….
Wouldn't want you to prolong the healing!!!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, That's a bummer! Really hope things work out for you.
DY, "Low 70s, *light rain, COFFEE, and a cool breeze blowing through the open windows of our living room!*
I'll bet that was a mess. Let that be a lesson. Set your coffee out of the wind.
Rex, PLEASE heed Randy's advise. At least, sit in front of the fan…..with your coffee/tea? out of the breeze.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How's the painting going, *Rex-aroni?* Hope you don't cut off your ear like Van Gogh.

The gas company showed up this morning to replace the meter. It's been leaking for years, but since it was on their side of the meter, I never mentioned it. It keeps the guy next door from smoking in his driveway. Guess I'll have to buy a hose to do that now.

Video still isn't showing up on the blog post, so anybody who has a hankerin' for hand sawin' will have to go to Stumpynubs.com to watch it.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, maybe if you mention the doc's orders for cooler atmosphere to be in, they will put you higher on the list. Hope so, anyway. Do you know how many more chemo's you have to endure?
DY..he's a pretty face with nice fingernails that makes his wife and Sandra jealous
Gene, you may have to explain that to Randy… He gets so easily confused
Rex, when I worked for the gov't, we called it liberating the item.
Just got back from town. Hate going to town. Too many people and it seems to "liberate" my wallet


----------



## bandit571

Still doing either the Library computer, or a dial up connection. SLOW!

Sharpening day today, have a few to do…..

"Better living through improved Chemistry" May have heard that line before?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy another great video very informative and well made ,had to go to your web site to watch it and really like the layout , and the *Stumpy's Writin'* segment is always fun and also very informative , keep up the good work stumpy and always keep your humor its always a lot easer to learn this craft when you are at ease with it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Rex, 
The 'C' in RCMP means that all of you are free and clear. Except Bags, but he's not around.

Having company over for dinner. Trying not to overdo it. Easier said than done.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

But Sandra, your bunch is a member of Interpol? ....... n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pour pee, ou de ne pas pee: telle est la question


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Just excuse yourself, before you're all "wet & warm"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent a little time in the l*ai*r this morning.
My project is only in need of paint and installation….

I'm off to play sous chef and bartender….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey guys… and Sandra… and Randy…

Give me some ideas over here!


----------



## Dogboy

With Respect to the RCMP, I must post the following…give it a sec






Im a LuberJock..and I am Ok


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so here's the truth. I'm really not RCMP. 
I sell Mary Kay cosmetics, and do fashion shoots for a shoe company.
How's that? Oh, oh, I always wanted to be a stewardess although I don't think I could get the scarf tied properly. 
No. That's not true either. I own the factory that makes those little swirly balls of butter, and I just took over the company that makes the NHL logo toilet paper. 
There, that's what I do for a living.


----------



## GaryC

L,L,POF


----------



## Momcanfixit

So this morning, after dropping my daughter off at her activity, we stopped at a garage sale on the way home.
The first thing I noticed was that the prices seemed high, but I thought I'd dig through the tools to see what was there anyway.

When the seller saw me looking at a handsaw, he came over and here's the brilliant conversation we had:
He - Oh, do you paint those?
Me - No, I don't paint these.
He - what would you do with one.
Me - Uh, cut wood.
(two guys also looking through tools snorted)

When he saw me pick up the Bailey #5 he rushed over to tell me that it was 'collectible'.

We left.
I asked my 8 year old 'why do you think that man was asking Mommy the question about the saw?'
My son says, "Because you're a girl. And he's stupid. " 
That's my boy


----------



## DIYaholic

MIA:

Rex
Dave
David
Jeff
DS
HamS
SpeedAire
Marty must have done something to drive everyone away!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah Sandra, so those are the things you do while working under cover with the RCMP?
Got to hand it to the Canadian cops, brilliant under cover work.
Even heard about one disguised as a wood worker, working in plane sight.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That was a great story….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, Marty is still trying to free himself from the bulldog's ass.

Rex is online
Jeff is at a hoe down
Ham has gone into the house refurb business
Airhead is digging up strange objects in the soil
Dave is forging ahead
DS, MIA
David, building a paint spray booth, locked inside until he makes the door to get out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you aren't MIA….
That does not excuse Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Catering went well….
Looks like I've got another catering event next weekend.

I need to call it a night….

NYTOL,
Except Marty….
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Getting ready to go to bed, been a long day.
The 2 vicodins seem to be doing me better.

Painting at the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Loco

Wood. I like messing with it a lil too. ;-)










__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Whenever someone asks me "what do you want that old handsaw for" I say: "I'm in a band."


----------



## ssnvet

Teach your children well Sandra….

We recently took the kids to an event and at intermission, my daughter asked "why would any body pay $2 for a bottle of water when there's a drinking fountain (bubbler for Rex) right there?"

After consuming 18 burgers and 12 dogs yesterday, the kids put on their production of Romeo & Juliet at our newly christened tree house theatre. They even got their 16 year old cousin Caleb to play Romeo. They all managed to have fun and didn't have a single argument. My middle daughter listed herself as the director on the program, only to have her older sister edit it to say "bossy one" :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning All,

Welcome to the asylum *Loco*!
That is one fantastic looking chair, I would say you done messed with the wood, very nicely!!!

Given your handle….
You should fit in well here….
Right between Rex & Marty!!!

What to do?
What to do??
What to do???
.....


----------



## superdav721

Nice chair loco


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Loco, welcome to the Cuckoo's Nest, my that is a great looking chair. Hope you will drop in for some good company to give yourself a break and meet some really nice folks, and Randy.

Good news is that the doubled up dose of Vicodin seems to be working, bad news is, well there isn't any at the moment. I'm off to paint wheels pretty soom and get them finished today.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I found something to do….
I got a lead on a scrollsaw on CL….
Going to look at it now….
I'm hoping it's turns into a serious tool gloat!
Film @ 11:00 (as they say)!!!

Jeff,
Good luck with the silent auction today!!! My thoughts are with (you and) your sister!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Good to hear the pain level has improved. Is your AC fixed?

Jeff, Hang in there my friend. My thoughts and prayers are with y'all.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, the pain level is better so long as I keep my left arm fixed to my side.
Now the A?C is a mystery, after being out since Friday night, it came on yesterday evening, all by itself. Still going to have someone look at it Monday, but for now, we have air.

Jeff, you and your sister are always in my thoughts, chin up my friend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Gene, I have just had #7 of this chemo series out of targeted 15, and this is where it gets a bit harder.


----------



## JL7

Morning to all…...glad you are feeling better Rex and got the AC going….that's a big deal….

Thanks for all the well wishes. Heading out here in a bit…..hope to raise a few bucks. Really don't know what to expect, haven't really sold many projects, I usually just give them away to friends and family.

Gary - you asked about the timeline with our Mexico venture at work. Surprisingly, these consultant guys are allowed to just make things up as they go, so there is no documented budget or timeline for anything. I am hoping to talk to the company owners next week and go from there. I don't expect a happy ending…...

Good luck on the scrollsaw Randy….it's been a week or so since your last gloat, so you really need to score today!

That IS a cool chair there Loco…..wow…

Have a great day folks…...........


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news on the AC, Rex!!! Now you are really a cool dude!!!

I purchased the scroll saw.
Gloat blog should be posted later this afternoon or evening.
Busy, busy, busy….
Gotta go…


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - glad you've got a/c back even if you don't know why
Jeff - hope the job thing all works out for the best
Randy - I keep seeing tool gloats and saw dust but other than the air filter and chisel holder what have you been building?
Loco - nice chair and welcome
Gary - ummmm…....I've got nothing
Ham - where are you?
William - how goes gamppa-ing?

On Tuesday my oldest starts HIGH SCHOOL!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, maybe things are now starting to go your way for a while. Less pain, cool home…..I think you'll make it thru
Sandra, maybe you should write a book…"Stupid things men say" It would probably be a hit\
Did you notice how Randy excluded me from the MIA? Was that on purpose? hmmmm
Loco, that's one nice chair. You do nice work. Maybe you can give Randy some lessons…..
Jeff, maybe you'll get a great surprise with the job like Rex got with the a/c We'll be pulling for you 
Shameless Yankee Dude…. won't be long before the empty nest time. Enjoy that last year. Time goes by so fast it makes the head spin. My oldest grandson graduated HS last year. He starts college this fall. Hard to believe. AND, I second your question to the wacky caterer. What the heck does he need with a scroll saw? Just a way to make more dust?


----------



## ssnvet

I feel your pain DY, my oldest starts HS in Sept. :^)

Rex… Step one, turn the on/off switch to the on position :^o


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff dont expect much from them its probable was already decided like Rex said , been thur a few of these ,its a fine line between profit and greed , start looking for something else as soon as you can and hopefully they will offer some kind of packages . if its a union plant your in find the reason for them not seeing this they should of seen this coming .and if they say they didnt their lieing go over their heads to a international level.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And the good news is: I have finished the wheels on one side and now waiting to dry a bit before turning them over to paint the other sides.
In the meantime sorting out bearings and axle.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex when you get thur your treatments and get your feet on the ground your going to be hard to keep up with no telling what you have in your head for projects ,is this the one the storm broke up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the state of Louisiana they are spraying for Mosquitos this year with crop dusters , said their trucks where in danger


----------



## Gene01

First that damned snake video, now a gatorskeeter. 
I used to like visiting Louisiana.


----------



## DIYaholic

Damn Yankee,
& anyone one else that questions my "Project Portfolio"....
This summer has been very depressing for me….
I really haven't spent much time in the "L*ai*r"...
Motivation & energy has been drained, by having to work at a job I now hate!!!

When time and energy has been present, I have been building two signs for the work trailers. These are relatively simple signs. However, being new to WW and given my anal retentive attention to detail, they have progressed slowly. I have two teaser photos for you to look at….

Posted this one 2 weeks ago….









I started painting the signs today, when finished they go to have the vinyl image applied. I will then install them on our trailers. 
This is an exciting image of paint drying….









Not toooo long ago I built a ballast box for my lathe…









I have also (very slowly) been making a sharpening station. That was put on hold for parts acquisition and sign making. Now that the signs are basically completed, I'll be cleaning up the mess in the shop and continuing with the sharpening station. That is IF I can muster the energy….


----------



## bandit571

Main part of my sharpening station is the kitchen counter, hey it is flat, at least.

still on a cell phone capture of a wifi hot spot, v e r y s l o w, almost as slow as Randy

rex: beware of one side effect from those Vicadins, can you say constapated. Comes out in the shape of a brick, and twice as rough. Better get something for soft stools, before the vicadins rip you a new one…BTDT…

Major maintainence day today, almost all the planes got a clean-up, and a sharpening. Have a rip saw in the vise, and slowly setting and filing the teeth. It would be a long saw, too….

Only times down near eddie: Fort Polk, and leesville. 71 and 76. Alligator lake?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that was a exciting image of paint drying, i watched it for a while went thur a bag of pop corn ,what kind of scroll saw did you end up with ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit been to Fort Polk, a time r two to see my brother that was there ,they use to bring in guys to get them use to the hot /humid weather before they went to Vietnam, its still hot down here ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,

I will post a "Blog Gloat" in the next few minutes….


----------



## DS

I've been lurking again. I barely have time to read all the posts it seems.
Not MIA so much, but super busy.

Now, back on my head…


----------



## JL7

Really Randy??? A paint drying photo…...well you did keep Eddie busy for awhile…..


----------



## JL7

The benefit went really well…....tons of people there. My niece was working overtime…....she's a good kid helping her mom out…...I brought 2 cutting boards and a couple of knock boxes and they hammered down over $300, so it was nice to help out…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm glad the day went well. Now go rest, head to the work shop or enjoy a cold one, because….
You earned it my friend!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*PROOF*










*MAKING TIME*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I needed to keep Eddie busy, while I typed up a blog entry….

My latest and greatest Tool Gloat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You can stop watching the paint dry!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex - those are nicest red wheels I've ever seen….......it's amazing what you can accomplish with a chemo induced broken collar bone situation.

Where is Marty….? Randy is out of control again…...


----------



## DIYaholic

The wheels on the cart go round and round….

Rex,
You derserve to be commended for your perseverance!!!
*You go girl!!!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'll have to bitch slap you, sunshine.

Bandit, thanks for the heads up, I'll get some softeners.

The clock stuff was a WIP with just the pieces laid together, will finish them later.

Back home now, but had a good shop time.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Glad the auction was a success.

Roger, Glad you had "good shop time" today.

I've been on call all weekend and I HATE IT!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I'll pay to watch
Good job on the wheels. 
Great deal for you Jeff. Proud it went so well
Long day tomorrow. Gotta bush hog 12 acres. Lots of spraying to do too. Probably wont get to the shop at all….bummer


----------



## DamnYankee

WOW!
Not just one but TWO pictures of paint drying! Randy's sign and Rex's wheels!

And silly me I didn't post pictures of a glue up drying or so stain drying thinking they would be boring!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The history of the middle finger

Before the Battle of Agincourt in 1415, the French, anticipating victory over the English, proposed to cut off the middle finger of all captured English soldiers. Without the middle finger it would be impossible to draw the renowned English longbow and therefore they would be incapable of fighting in the future. This famous English longbow was made of the native English Yew tree, and the act of drawing the longbow was known as "plucking the yew" (or "pluck yew").

Much to the bewilderment of the French, the English won a major upset and began mocking the French by waving their middle fingers at the defeated French, saying, See, we can still pluck yew! Since 'pluck yew' is rather difficult to say, the difficult consonant cluster at the beginning has gradually changed to a labiodentals fricative F', and thus the words often used in conjunction with the one-finger-salute! It is also because of the pheasant feathers on the arrows used with the longbow that the symbolic gesture is known as "giving the bird."


----------



## ssnvet

No shop time today. :^(

We did get to visit some friends and I finally got to see his shop. Any one in NH want a shaper with a power feeder? He is selling his to make room.

I just finished a 14 day course of Vancomycin (high test anti-biotic) and get to go see the butt Dr. again tomorrow. Oh, the joy! Now that I've killed every and all bacteria in my bowels, I get to take pro-biotic pills to make the good bacteria grow back. I haven't had a solid crap since July 3rd. :^o

The sad part is, that I'm not at all convinced that the c-dif infection has been beat! My wife's friend has a cousin who's young child had a c-dif infection that took them a YEAR to beat!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' wears a person down like a weekend on the lake…..

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Marty and Matt…....might be a tad bit of too much information going on here…...Matt, hope you get to feeling better, we know it's too late for Marty…..


----------



## GaryC

wow Marty. How did you come up with that one? Pretty cool

Shameless Yankee…you have held out on us. I demand to see pictures of your glue drying If Eddie can be entertained by watching paint day, the rest of us should be afforded the opportunity to see your glue drying


----------



## GaryC

Matt, yogurt with active enzymes is a good pro-biotic too


----------



## ssnvet

Pluck yew. .... Now that's funny!


----------



## TedW

8549 new posts since I was here…. don't you guys have anything else to do???


----------



## JL7

Hey Ted…...maybe you just need less to do??? Try it!


----------



## JL7

Good to see ya…..how's the windy city?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy is is dry yet hurry up because DY got a glue up and i dont want to miss that ,its just to much 
Marty and stumpy really knows some strange history


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

HAY TED wats up we missed ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted where you been ?


----------



## TedW

Jeff, I do as less as I can but things still keep stacking up. Oh… and it's windy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yankee,
I was just trying to offer you proof of my meager accomplishments….
Who knew Eddie would be soooo enthralled!!!

Matt,
The guy I got the *DeWalt DW788* type 1 *20" Variable Speed Scroll Saw* from also had a delta shaper with powerfeed! I would have gotten it, but I already have a grizzly power feeder!!!
That and TMI!!!

Marty,
Thanks for the history lesson….
If I wanted to be in pluckin school I'd enroll in night courses!!!

Gary,
I've got nothin'....

Rex,
We can see you wheelin'....
When's the dealin'???


----------



## TedW

I had to go to the bathroom and when I got back my internet was dead. It's back on now…. for a while


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Ted,
I thought maybe the "Windy City" breeze blew you into Lake Michigan!
I guess had that happened, you would have swam into Stumpy's neighborhood!!!

Eddie,
The paint is dry to the touch, but not ready for a between coat sanding….
You can go watch Yankee's glue dry!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
If you've been gone this long because of a bathroom break,
You need to talk to Matt….
He too spends tooooo much time in the bathroom!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, when I take a bathroom break I don't mess around!


----------



## ssnvet

I finally watched the latest Old Timey episode….. I think I would really like having a little saw bench.

I always go for sitting on my arse, whenever I can.

Maybe our noble sir stumps-a-lot can do a special design for me and Rex with a built in chamber pot :^o


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Wow, and I thought women could talk!

Rex, you're one tough nut, good to see you getting some time on the shop. If you stare at the wheels and they start to move, then back off the narcotics.

Gary, I've got a few submissions for a book of that title…. but the edition of stupid things women DO might be heftier.

Hi Ted.

Marty…. interesting….

Seriously Randy, you DO have too much time on your hands.

Jeff - glad to hear things went well

Only shop time here was to cut a piece of plywood into manageable pieces. 
Son has goalie camp starting tomorrow morning. So back to the rink to start the season.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, yeah I though the same thing after watching that episode. (except for the potty part).


----------



## GaryC

I'd rather have a salad bar


----------



## ssnvet

Beddy by time for this camper….. Back to the salt mines tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Rest well, Matt


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night night Matt.

Well past my bedtime as well. Hitting the hay.


----------



## TedW

Hi Sandra

G'nite Matt


----------



## DIYaholic

Since (according to *74*) i have too much time on my hands….
I'm going to occupy that time with some slumber time!!!

It was good to have everyone talking tonight….
Ted, don't be such a stranger, as oppossed to just strange!!!
I'm also glad Marty was too tired!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and that bitch Randy.

Lots to do today, hope I get time to finish painting the wheels, as yesterday the one side I painted did not dry enough for me to turn over, so I must get some shop time to do that.

Nice to see Ted back, we have all missed him, our odd ball is back. 
Also nice to see some new faces, we need some more to corrupt and bait.
There's a lot of Pheasant Pluckers on this thread, so if Yew Pluck, this is the place for you.

I hope everyone has a great day, and for those with day jobs, -Na,Na, Na, Na, Na…


----------



## Gene01

Hey Ted! Nice to see ya. I don't know to whom Rex is referring with that "odd ball" comment. He's never left.

Andy, didn't they tell ya about "On Call" in vet skool? BTW, How's the saddle rack design coming along?

Gary, The monsoons weren't/aren't very productive this year. We probably won't mow for another 2-3 weeks. Spraying continues unabated, though. I guess those weeds don't need as much moisture.

Hurry with that glue up, DY. Need some new excitement since the paint jobs are almost dry.

I've been herding ducks for the last few days. Maybe today I can get them to line up.


----------



## bandit571

Spent all day yesterday cleaning up, and sharpening 17 handplanes. Started to sharpen a rip saw, until I was seeing double teeth! May give it a go later.

mow the lawn today, after this trip to the Library's computer room. Signed out two of Underhill's books, only to find I,ve read one of them before. The paperback version seems to have a lot more in it, though. Might be something to copy into the computer?

As for the middle finger salute…. in Merrie Olde England ( and still today) it is a two finger salute. Palms towards the offender it is a "V" for victory sign. Show the back of the hand to them…......

Across the pond, we got lazy, and only use the "Social Finger".


----------



## bandit571

Now, ever wonder why the US Army changed the way stripes were displayed on a sleeve?

About the time of it's entrance to France in WWI, there was a VD epidemic a-going on. We changed each stripe to show that, yes, we had been tested and were clean. Anyone whose stripes weren't changed was a suspect.

at least that is the story we told the Brits….


----------



## TedW

Good morning Gene, Rex, Bandit, et al….

I want everybody to know (because I'm sure you've all been on the edge of your *wooden* chairs with ponderment), that I did follow Stumps advice. That was to follow my true passion, take my time, and everything will eventually pull together. However, my true passion is not woodworking-it's web development. I have been studying till my eyeballs turn redder than they normally are. WoodMutts is gone but that's just a name. The dream is still alive and well, and in the next month or so you will see what I've been up to.

As for woodworking, this is the only thing I've done during my absence…




























It's an old (1920's?) medicine cabinet that I found in the alley. I dismantled it, stripped about 50 coats of paint, put it back together and varnished it with wipe-on satin poly. My favorite part is the top. I like the deep saw marks and the rich brown color.

Here's the project page - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88491

Welp… I got stuff to do. Later gaters!


----------



## ssnvet

G'day Comrades,

I'm glad to be back at work, as I needed some rest :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Nice find and save Ted…

I think it's a shame when people paint over wood finishes (usually for want of some simple re-finishing knowledge).

My MIL does it all the time.

:^o


----------



## TedW

Good morning Matt… don't work too hard.


----------



## Gene01

Great find, Ted. And a great rehab job. That's a swell looking cabinet.


----------



## TedW

I think the cabinet was actually made to be painted, because the drawers and couple other parts are made of poplar. But I get what you're saying. I've salvaged many a wood items that were never meant to be painted. I really like this rustic looking old stuff even better than shiny new wood


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mornin' Nubbers!

Well it is Monday and I am back at my day job (Pluck Yew Rex). Our furlough was cut from 11 days to 6 so that's good news….though I was getting kinda use to the 4 day work week…the 20% cut in pay was not so nice though…

Ted - I hope you read all 8,000+ postings so as to catch up.

Ted - since you've been gone, let me introduce you to some new Nubbers…Sandra (aka 74) she likes all her tools painted pink (NOT!), and Gary (and that's all I've got to say about him).

Randy - seems ot me all your woodworking projects have been for the woodworking shop. If you're not going to use all those cool tools you've gloatred about, how 'bout you send some down my way?

Rex - hope you get to feeling better and get some shop time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

TED'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back, buddy! You're cause for a cold one!


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy Visited!!!!!!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, I'm beginning to wonder what's NOT a cause for a cold one???
Ted, don't pay any attention to that Shameless Yank. He's either got a memory problem or an eye problem. May both. Not sure yet
Gene, spent all morning spraying. Not done yet. Was going to bush-hog the front 12 acres but the tractor wont start. Have that to look forward to now. The weeds grow if someone mentions water but, those vines are the worst. 
I found a box that I dry fitted with clamps 3 weeks ago. It's still in those clamps with no glue. hmmmm


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm here almost every day, Yanks. Besides, I sit and dream about you all day long. Mostly mean things I could do to you, but at least you're on my mind…


----------



## TedW

Hey Stumpy…. a cold one before noon? Yeah sure, why not. click, pshshshshsh…. glug, glug, glug… ahhhhh….

I checked out your video on youtube, about the saw bench. Tried to comment but can't remember my login, you you'll just have to trust me that I'm not just making this up. That was a good tip about pre-grooving before going at it with the chisel…. will try to remember that one.

Gary, which shameless yank are you referring to? Or better put… which yank? (the shameless part is assumed, since they're posting here.)

Hey, looky what I found in the alley!










This is the second Teak chaise lounge I've found. The first one turned into a simple garden table and a couple other things. Haven't decided what to do with this one yet.

The chair is missing part of the seat, so that might be a little tricky to fix. I think it's oak.

I've got an apartment to paint for the next few days, so I'll just back-shelf these till I have tile to turn them into something.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - always lurking huh?

Ted - I am the Shamless Yankee to which Gary referes to


----------



## TedW

Of course… "Damn" yankee. Shameless winner of two Stumpy Nubs Awards. I got mentioned once.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy keeps talking about another contest…I hope he keeps the shameless category alive.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to lay down another coat of paint….
Should I post a picture, so all y'all can watch it dry???

Damn Yankee,
As my shop is now in a functional state (unlike myself!), I will now be turning my attention to "real" projects intertmixed with shop projects!!! However, projects will be slow and painful, as I plan on living up to my signature line….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lurking? Yes.

But also commenting. I try to stop in several times a day and leave at least one comment, some days more.

Maybe you scan the comments too fast and miss me?


----------



## GaryC

Randy, how about you posting a picture of you actually applying the paint? Now that would be an interesting picture.


----------



## JL7

Lots of ramblin' here again….

My highlight of the day so far (besides that I still have a job and getting the top 3 post - thanks for the comments!) is emptying the sawdust bins, which also includes the sand dust Randy. The garbage man will especially happy tomorrow…..!

Teds still here…...

Gary - careful what you wish for!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
This is an image of a similar painting process.
Except that I'm using a brush & roller on a different medium!!!
~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Not much to report.
I'll catch up to the finish line someday.
I think someone keeps moving that line though.
Gotta go.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, so you're saying it's exactly the same. only different?
Nice project


----------



## DIYaholic

NOT exactly the same and VERY different!!!


----------



## ssnvet

*Randy*... Make sure we get to see both sides :^)

I'm getting a little worried about this *Ted* guy…. He seems to hang out in alleys a lot. You guys all seem to know him so I guess he must be OK :^)

Guess what the butt Dr. told me? He wants to see me again. :^o


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Yes, they did mention being "on call" for emergencies. I just don't consider a 2 day old scratch to be an emergency at 10:00PM! I never mind going on real emergencies but people nowdays are just too stupid for words.

After 38 years of dealing with non-emergencies out of hours, I am just tired of it. I missed the birth of 2 of my children because of non-emergencies that people insisted I see RIGHT NOW!

Rant over. Now you see where my tag line came from!


----------



## GaryC

Matt, as long as Ted is hanging out and not lurking, he's ok. And, he's got some nice projects.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Just poking at ya a little. I really do empathize. I'd be royally pissed as well.
Randy, I could watch that paint dry all day and night long.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well, I got to the shop and turned over the wheels and finished painting them, now those sides have to dry. Did a little bit of shop keeping, band saed out some pieces for a project on my list. Lot of shoulder pain today, also some chemo side effects which are not bad at this time.

A good day really, hope for another tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

l…u….r….k…..


----------



## TedW

Well hi uncle rex…. i missed you more than anybody else.

(gotta work on my aim)

what's these wheels you're painting? I been away a while, so not clued in lately. I'm picturing wild west wagon wheels.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Missed you too Ted, glad you are back.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - I was just giving you a hard time and it seemed to fit in with the previous Yahhoooo comment

Rex - Glad to see you turning over an old wheel,..... as opposed to a new leaf?

Well I had a project I was going to post but the youngin done run off with it to school already! While not much of project it was made of wood, oak to be precise. Seems she wanted a shelf in her new school locker (about 15W x 18D x 30H) so I made two quick frames out of some rescued water damaged oak flooring, drill some holes in them using a piece of peg board as a guide, bought some shelf pegs, and cut a shelf from 1/2" ply and trimmed it out in oak. The two sides rely on the sides of the locker to keep them from falling away from each other, while the shelf keeps them from falling towards each other.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene- I think in about 40 years, the staff at nursing homes are going to laugh themselves silly looking at all the tattoos that have fallen victim to wrinkling and gravity. 
I'm just thankful 80s hair wasn't permanent.

William - good to see you

DY- thanks for the kind intro.. grateful you left out the she-cat witch moments I have from time to time.

Ted - amen on following your passion.

Rex - hoping that you're not going loony in the loo.

Did the hockey mom thing today. Spent the day at the rink. Stopped by the specialty lumber shop that's in that area, but the guy who deals with lumber shorts was at lunch. Not that I really needed anything, but you never know when you're going to hit the motherlode.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - or when you will get hit by the load of mother


----------



## DamnYankee

I also hope to have another shadow/flag box to post soon.


----------



## GaryC

Roger, really glad you had a good day. Hope it's all up from here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Teddy, What's happening my wood brother from another???


----------



## superdav721

Ted we have missed you. Good to see you.
Dont stay away so long.
Sorry I have been out of pocket. It seems I have the FLU.


----------



## boxcarmarty

i actually cut wood today, that's only cuz I broke a runner on my boat trailer and I need to fix it before I can go out again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did you wash your hands before texting me earlier???


----------



## TedW

Hey, there you guys are. I thought maybe you saw I was back and done ran away… not that I would blame you.

Marty, just still studying my web stuff, working when there's work to be done but it's been slow. But picking up some lately as I just started doing some work for a real estate guy.

Dave, did she have the baby yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra- How many tatoos will you have by the time you hit that nursing home?

I've gotten dozens of tatoos. I have a Strawberry Shortcake one on my bicep right now…










...but I'm going to wash it off tomorrow and go with something tougher, like My Little Pony…


----------



## superdav721

Ted here she is 5 months ago.


----------



## superdav721

Mart no i didn't. I think I may have sneezed on the phone a time or two while texting you.


----------



## ssnvet

The cats out of the bag….. *Stumpy* belongs to a biker gang….

But they all ride pink tricycles ;^)


----------



## TedW

She's a real beauty, Dave. Congrats


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Dogboy

thats some gangsta stuff there Mr Nubbs


----------



## Gene01

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. 
More duck herding today. Should have them all in a row by this evening. 
That is if I can keep my ADD at bay.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

Stumpy - zero pictures here for the nursing home. But I keep meaning to document somewhere that I'm clearly out of my mind already. I'm afraid when I'm older they'll try to medicate me…

Rex - If this is the day you get slammed by the side effects, hang in there. You always make the rest of us feel healthy!

Had planned on planing some boards today, not a la Bandit by hand, but through my power planer. Unfortunately that's an outside job, and it's raining. Blech.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gene,

So when are you going to post pictures of your workshop??? 
I'll admit it, I"m nosey. I love looking at shop pics.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra…wish you could send your rain down to us. We're dry. My pond is so low….. 
Hope to get some work done on the tractor today. Then maybe a little shop time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy and Ted.

Sandra, have not had any of the real nasties yet, although I had a bad night with my left arm not getting into a painless position and then the whole arm and hands with a lot of cramps, kept me up hours.

Got to check the paint today and press on with more cart work, plus any other ongoing project I can fit time in. I'm still eating, had Chinese last night and drinking well. My ankles have started swelling, but they are not painful.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings and salutations,

Playing with expensive epoxies at work today… 3M and Loctite.

Applicator gun - check
Applicator gun plungers - check
Correct ratio mixing tip - check
$30/tube (small tubes) epoxy - check

And we're off…... no…. we're dead in the water! Turns out the applicator squeeze gun only comes with 1:1 and 2:1 plungers…. we need to order the 10:1 plunger seperately :^P

They couldn't possibly have made this system any more complicated….


----------



## Gene01

*74*, 
I am reluctant to post any pictures of my shop. I'm a terrible housekeeper and a general slob. Pictures of the shop would simply reinforce that.
That being said, Here are a few. Bear in mind, these show it AFTER my meager attempts at cleaning.

Entering the shop









Looking back at the door.









Cabinets and workbench









wall cabinets open









Closed









Bench. It used to be a machinist's bench. The little Jet DC serves the planer or the SCMS.









The SCMS and DP station. The DP is destined to be sold as soon as the new-to me Shopsmith is assembled. That DP is far better.









Other than the cutoff storage crammed up next to the HF DC, that's about it.


----------



## ssnvet

looks like a very well equiped shop Gene….

I suspect it's messy because you actually make things :^)


----------



## Gene01

Naw Matt, I don't clean up well until after a project is done. These pictures were taken during a gun cabinet project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That is a great looking shop. Well equipped and well used!!!

Last week, I missed out on a CL Shopsmith, complete with just about every accessory imaginable, all for $100.00!!!Missed it by about 1/2 an hour!!! ;^(


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Sorry you missed it. That was a great buy. The band saw, jointer, planer, and lathe tools are each worth way more than that. 
The bare Shopsmith (no accessories) I just bought was $100 before I had a guy refurb and modify it, and ship it from FL to AZ. Now I have about $400 in it. Still a good deal, I think.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, If I was brave enough to post a picture of my shop, you would never complain about yours again. It's a complete death trap. I have all the good intentions of cleaning it but somehow, it just never gets done. Yours looks super to me


----------



## bandit571

what you see is what I got, and now have saws hanging from the overhead joists


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, if that's slovenly then I think we're all in trouble.

It looks likes a good shop that's being put to use, thanks for posting the pictures. I like looking at shop pics for ideas, but also for inspiration. I work out of a 'garage', so I'm battling for space and I like seeing how everyone makes use of whatever space they have.

Bandit is complete proof that you don't need a large pristine space to do good work. (intended as a compliment)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary you are now morally required to post yours. 
We won't judge you. Much.


----------



## ssnvet

it's quittin' time…

seeeeeee ya!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit and Gene yall should be ashamed ,clean those shops up ,i would never let mine get in that much of a mess you guys arent fooling me ive seen your stuff and both are very good in this craft .

Gary Sandra is right there is a moral obligation

Gene and Bandit just joshing ya thats a great shop ,really liked the work bench and cabnits and Bandit your is a mess looks like some thing was a planing down there


----------



## JL7

Nice shop Gene…........nothing you build in there…....

Bandit….what* 74* said…..

Come on Gary….....you're turn…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just read another forum topic of "I hate it here so much that I'm leaving, but please respond to this post"

In it he says there are 'cliques' on LJ. REALLY? Can I join? I've never been a member of a clique before. 
Is stumpy's saloon a clique?


> You mean I'm in a clique and I have a nickname


? Does that make me cool, or is it 'kewl' now? Or does that make me 'phat'.

Oh well. I was on the debating team in high school. Enough said.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm sorry to tell you that the Stumpy Saloon is more of a….
halfway house than a clique!!!


----------



## superdav721

I dont live here, i'm just visiting the inmates.


----------



## JL7

I'm told if I play my cards right, I'll be out in 15…..


----------



## JL7

This is the face of glue brush abuse…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I think you should list that on "Etsy"....
Desribe it as "The tools of the Master Craftsman"....
You'll probably get $500.00 to $1,000.00 for it!!!


----------



## JL7

I could put the glue brush's to music…....but since we can't paste videos any more…...you have to click HERE


----------



## DS

We can't embed video anymore?

Wow, would yo lookit that…


----------



## JL7

I can't….

No more Friday night videos….


----------



## GaryC

Bummer. Had to order parts for the tractor. Won't be here until Thursday at best. 
Sandra Jeff Eddie. Y'all don't know what you're asking for. You'd have to wear safety goggles just to look at the pictures. You'd probably need something for an upset stomach afterword. 
Jeff, that ranks right up there with Coz's master piece "Ugly" Randy is right. Big money there
Dave, maybe that's it. The inmates have formed a clique


----------



## JL7

Gary and/or Randy…....rather than me setting up an Etsy account and all that…...I'll let you guys have it for $250.00….

Gary - I have safety goggles….......bring it….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I'll see if I can arrange to take a shot or two tomorrow. 
I yield to Randy. He can take advantage of the great deal you're offering. I know he wants it more than I do


----------



## Momcanfixit

"Adhesion', a piece by Jeffrey Walton Winston Weaver, of the Minneapolis Weavers.

This piece represents the creative freedom felt by the artist, juxtaposed against the expectation to adhere to social norms. The metal represents the double edged sword of the Industrial Revolution. The two brushes represent the duality of mankind and the eternal struggle of good versus evil.

The artist has graciously agreed to donate half of the proceeds from the sale of this piece to Sir Stumpy's Anti-Clique movement, a cause for which he has great passion.

Bidding on this piece will start at $2500.00


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary,

The gauntlet has been thrown down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

To clique or not to clique: That is the question

Has everyone cliqued today?


----------



## JL7

*74* - let's run with that! But I'm only giving up a third…...that's final..


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex….I cliqued…twice.

Glad you are kicking the side effects…..


----------



## GaryC

I tried to clique but I just kinda clunked…

Sandra, I must stay true to my word. It has to go to Randy first. But, you're going to have to talk Jeff out of that horribly selfish and un-giving and uncaring position he has taken. I think he may be turning into a clique all of his own.


----------



## DIYaholic

I say we auction it off!!!
I want a third, it was my idea to sell it!!!

*74*,
You really are quite the creative BS'er!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My bones creaked today….
Does that count???


----------



## JL7

What is it about glue brush abuse that just brings the worst of us out….?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
If my compuker will cooperate, I'll have a blog post up in a little while.
Hope all is well with all.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
What's going on, you think you can come and go as you please???
your attendance here is needed, no demended….
Rex and Marty need to be kept in line!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

why didnt i get a clique ,yall got one it just aint fare ,........


----------



## JL7

Hey William….been meaning to show you the "camo" pen you sent me…..


----------



## GaryC

Sooo cool


----------



## DIYaholic

Does that pen use "invisible" ink???


----------



## JL7

That wood be 'spalted ink' Randy…...


----------



## DIYaholic

that pen, in the right hand….
could "turn" a phrase!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I warned you.
Here it is.

Is that a "Where's Waldo" pen Jeff?

Randy, I promise I am trying to get back to a regular routine. 
Trust me, you don't want details, but I'd much rather be here than some of what I've been dealing with.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
no appologies neccessary….
Life gets in the way of life!!!

Do what you need to do….
We'll be here!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William what Randy said


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to fly….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

What's all this about a pen? All I see is the nice looking box with a pocket clip on it.

I cliqued in the shower this morning.

Sandra, I want you to be my marketing director.

Oh.. those pens. I finally cliqued on the link.

Are those clique pens?


----------



## DS

Martin's explanation of why vids aren't working...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks DS


----------



## GaryC

Good morning. Rex, hope it's another good day for you
Sandra, Eddie, Jeff, I'll get some pictures for your torture today
Randy…uh…..hmm


----------



## TedW

G'morning all… gotta go to work…. 'later all…


----------



## StumpyNubs

'mornin!

How's the "clique" this morning?


----------



## ssnvet

74….. I ain't havin' nuttin' to do with no clique…. cliques are for jr. high chicks…

This here is Stumpy's *GANG *!!! :^)

But unlike most gangs, where everyone is so "rough, tough and hard to bluff", this gang is more characterized by folks who are living "real lives".... working their butts off as well as they are able, so as to get by as best as they can… often that means that we are either hurt, sick, tired, or sympathize with those who are…

So I guess that makes this a "reality show" (less the girls in bathing suits) :^o

Just the fact that you guys let me hang out (or better yet Randy and Rex) is proof that it is a welcoming place

It's called "freedom of association" ... and I'm thankful that Martin isn't censoring every little comment.


----------



## ssnvet

Ted just posted an emotocon…. an animated emotocon none the less…. that's got to be the first one I've seen on LJs…

Ted rules !!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Have a lot of "paperwork" to do today, so shop time is a bit "iffy".
Good news is that the chemo side effects are less than usual, perhaps the bone pain has smothered it.I did make a visit to the shop yesterday to inspect the painted wheels and to start work on the axle caps. Also cut a few more pieces for another project.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers (or at least what is left of it).

As far as the "reality show" I'd bet 74 (our only regularly appearing girl) has worn a bathing suit at least once in her life (or don't they wear them in the great white north?) so does that count? Oh yeah.. Stumpy wore a dress once! that's gotta count…for sumtin…maybe Randy would wear one….didn't really want that visual…


----------



## ssnvet

back to the topic of wood working…

I was able to cut my panels for the hope chest to finish size and rabbit the perimeters.

I chose to do it on the router table with a rabbitting bit, but this was some what problematic, as the panels thicknesses were not uniform. So referencing the back side of the panel on the table, left a varying thickness on the rabbited ledge. I compensated by measuring and adjusting the bit height for every cut and even shimmed the panel for some of the cuts.

All these headaches are because I planed the individual boards as I cut them out of the larger rough cut planks (cutting around the many defects), instead of just running the planks through ther planer.

Learning a lot about working with "iffy" stock in this project.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If this is a gang, we need to elect a leader. I vote Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

If this is a gang a leader is not elected, a gang leader takes control through cunning, strength, and free cold ones for everyone


----------



## DamnYankee

Need some creative input please…

I've about decided to use the black locust beams I've reclaimed and resawn to make a desk rather than a workbench top. However, I am not sure I will have enough to complete the project. So… what do you think would make a good complementary wood?

This is what black locust looks like


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, that's Rex for sure. I sure couldn't fit. My wife wont let me be cunning. 
So, for those who want to experience a tragic mess, here goes:
































































And next, the best of all Three of the girls hanging out in the back pasture


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

News flash!!!!!
I am posting this from my IPhone. 
That's right folks. 
I have moved out of the dark ages.

Actually I got it several weeks ago.
I'm just now getting used to this dang touch screen enough to feel confident enough to post.

It is ruining me though. Yesterday I got aggregated that the touch screen would not work on my camera. (For those who didn't get that, the camera does not have a touch screen)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gary*- That is one messy shop… I like it!

*Yanks*- I've never worked with black locust. I hear it's difficult to work, is that true? From the photo it looks like popular would be a good color match, unless you think that would be too soft for the job.

I'm working on the "ultimate" shop cart. See ya later!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just had to try posting a photo. 
We'll see if it works.
Unfortunately, this is what I'm working on this morning.
Who doesn't love Holley and the smell of octane in the morning!?


----------



## GaryC

William, wow, you're already a pro with the phone

Stumpy, come on down, You can wade your way through
Well, back to work on the tractor


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i know what you mean on those phones took me a while to get use to mine ,they do a lot of stuff and you can get a lot of free apps too, i got a level on mine and a flash lite , they remind me when i use to read dick Tracy in the funny paper and would see him with his radio watch with a phone ,now it pretty common ,but these smart phones still make me feel stupid sometimes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great pic i can almost read the paper William


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i llike your shop i would fell right at home there,i see you have the same problem i have any flat area is a catch all for every thing ,is look like the girls are watching you and wondering why the photo opt


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
THANKS!


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - I have shop envy…at least for the amount of floor space you have.

Black Locust is relatively light in color, except where it's not…meaning the grain is very contrasting. The beams I have resawn are either white-ish or yellow-ish in color.

So far I have not hade any notable difficulty in working it. Then again all I've done is resaw, joint it, and thickness planned it. And the resawing was done using a circular saw with guide and a reciprocating saw.


----------



## DamnYankee

Given that everything I can find on the interwebby made of Black Locust is very blocky/heavy (a lot of natural edge) I can only imagine it must be difficult to work with. Even the few bowls appear pretty basic in design.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd really, really, really love to have an i-phone….. accept for one little detail…. I DON'T WANT NO STINKIN' PLAN! (aka. monthly payment). So I squeak by geekin' out with a "dumb phone" for $9/mo.

At our big family BD party last Sat., my wifes cousins little girl (age 10) says to my daughter (age 14) "did I tell you that I have an i-phone and and i-pad II, to which my daughter calmly replied "yes, three times" :^o


----------



## ssnvet

QT…. off in search of some din-din


----------



## bandit571

Thunder! Lightning! Hard rain a-falling! We have a nasty smelling thunder-bumper rolling through here!

Still hate dial-ups. Almost as s…l…o..w as Randy….

Work tonight, then off two nights.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…..that's a real shop….nothing but opportunities in there. You got tons of space….nice. Looks like you got some room for your 3 girls as well…..you got it made…enjoy.

Glad to hear that Rex is feeling good…...but I would expect a little more Marty bashing out of him…...

And William has stepped into the new millennium…..look out….....

Can't help ya on the Locust Rob…...definitely outside of my wheelhouse….

Storms are rolling in here too Bandit…..........


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Welcome back to the future!!!

Gary,
Your shop looks as if you actually use it!!!

Rex,
I hope you start to feel better, because obviously you are not well….
as Jeff said, not enough Marty bashing!!!

Damn Yankee,
Maybe some of that "Pink Wood" William has been hording is called for!!!

Bandit,
D i d ~ y o u ~ s a y ~ s o m e t h i n g ? ? ?

Does anyone want to see another exciting "paint drying" picture, or perhaps a video???

~

~

~

~

Gotcha Ya!!! NO picture or video!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I'm post #42,000

:^p


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congrats, Maniac! Maybe we should have a prize for whoever gets 50,000?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads Matt

Randy it looks like white paint


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
Randy must be drying that white paint outside. A bunch of bugs got stuck on the left edge.
Yea Matt! You deserve a round of claps.


----------



## ssnvet

I finally did something right….. And to think that Randy was right there and fell asleep at the wheel…

Got my panels all done…


----------



## ssnvet

How about a prize for #42,000….

Huh, huh, how about it??

I sound like Lucy nagging Charlie Brown to participate in one of her crazy self-centered schemes :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….
I think post # 42006 is a post much more deserving of a prize!!!


----------



## GaryC

It is, Randy. You win the brushes!!
Gene, Your welcome
Shameless, yeah, it's a lot of space. I wish I could learn to use it better
Jeff, those horses have their own place. I'd really have to sweep a lot if they were in there
Randy, yes I do use it. But I don't have any of those special paint jobs in my shop

Worked on that tractor all day. Finally got two safety switched eliminated from the problem. Got two more to go tomorrow.

Rex. Hope you had a good day

Sandra…ok…time to show up


----------



## DIYaholic

Pizza is on it's way!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hmmm…


----------



## TedW

I peddled my bike home as fast as I can just so I could be #42000, and that maniac done went and swiped it away. Life ain't fair I tell ya.

Matt, go to http://messenger.yahoo.com/features/emoticons/ and right click your choice of emoticon, and select copy url or copy address or whatever looks similar. Command click if you're one of them Mac users. Then, when writing your post, click the img button, click "or from the web" and paste the url there. Insert this image and there you have it… you will rock.

Actually, it will work with just about any image on the web. Here's one now…


----------



## ssnvet

Calling all horse doctors…. ANDY!

I just pulled 62 porcupine quills out of my poor Golden Retrievers snout. Still have ~10 more in his lower lip, but he's so freaked out I can't get him to cooperate any more. He's 80 lbs. and as fit as an ox, so trying to restrain him isn't happening. We have to cover his eyes and trick him… But he'll have no more of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have a business idea. Tell me what you think…..


----------



## GaryC

DANG!!! poor dog.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted i always wanted to know how to do that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mainiac, That sucks, You'll probably have to tranquilize him in order to pull the rest…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had an afghan hound once, dumber than a box of rock, one day he got a round steak bone stuck on his lower jaw. I had to take him and have him tranquilized in order to relax him enough to get it off…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Matt - you may be #42,000 on this thread but you'll alway be # umpteen million to us


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That is a half baked idea….
Where are the individual flat panel 3D HDTVs???


----------



## ssnvet

He's sleeping now…. We'll get him into the vets first thing in the a.m.

Our only option tonight would have been the emergency vet hospital 20 miles away. But I've heard several times that you can't get out of their doors for less than $1,000


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry about your dogs "face to quill" meeting!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I just tried to sneak up on him to pull one of the last quills and he won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

The late night *s*news is about to air….

That's my cue to call it a day!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Gotten nocht


----------



## GaryC

Good Morning Off to work on the tractor
BTW…. where's Rex?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all 
Waiting on the bus out here with the kids is much better now that I can browse limbersjerks while I sit here. 
I'm loving this smart phone crap.
Only one complaint. 
Between auto correct wanting say things different than what I want to say and the letter buttons being made for an elf with small hands, I have to stop myself from doing a scientific experiment involving a hammer and a smart phone several times daily.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rex is alive and cliqueing.

Got another busy day getting some legal stuff taken care of.

Be back later.


----------



## TedW

Good morning clique gang. I'm off to riding my bicycle 5 miles so I can paint 10 hours then ride my bicycle back home. Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Short after work nap done, off tonight

Storms went to the southeast of town, got to work, place was bone dry.

Might work on a saw or two today, handsaw that is….









have two done, about a dozen or so to go….


----------



## DS

Marty, if those were lazyboy bar stools that recline, you'd never have to leave the place.


----------



## ssnvet

*Between auto correct wanting say things different than what I want to say and the letter buttons being made for an elf with small hands, I have to stop myself from doing a scientific experiment involving a hammer and a smart phone several times daily.*

get a stylus, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper (our Golden) went to the vets this am and they knocked him out and pulled the remaining quills from his lip. One has a broken tip inside and they said it would disolve over time (???). Put him on anti-biotics t make sure none of the wounds gets infected.

I'm gonna set up my box trap and see if I can trap a $100 Porcupine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't have an I-phone. For years I always bought smart phones, even before they were cool. I had a Handspring Visor, a Palm Pilot, PDA's from Verizon, HP and Dell. A blackberry, and half a dozen other expensive gizmos. If it was a handheld device, I had to have it. But I finally realized I was spending a ton of money just to play the occasional game of solitaire. I never used any of the other features. So when they started forcing you to pay for a separate data plan just for the privilege of having a smart phone, I said no thanks and went back to the flip phone.

Of course I still have two new desktop computers, two nice laptops, a Nook tablet and an Asus tablet with detachable keyboard. So I guess I still have a bit of the technology obsession to overcome…

The whole point of that story was to say: *Maniac's *right. A stylis is a must.


----------



## ssnvet

Since we're having true confessions…. here's my shamefull story…

Three years ago, I designed a packaging kit for a company that sells some kind of deep heat pet massage therapy gizmo to Vets. The kit included an i-Pad with the manual, instructions and videos about how to use the gizmo. Their "bait" was that if you baught the gizmo, you got to keep the i-Pad.

i-Pads (and this was a brand new, just released i-Pad II) were fairly new at the time and the sales and customer service people passed it around the office and played with it all day before sending it over to us design geeks. By the time I got it the stinkin' battery was dead and it was the end of the day on a Friday.

Soooooooo…. little deviant me decides that I'm going to take it home and charge it up and play with it all weekend.

After fooling around with it for an hour I said to my wife, "these things are pretty neat, but there's no way I'd pay $550 bucks for one".

Guess what happened after dinner? I knocked the thing off of the table onto the hard wood floor and put a hairline crack in the bezel at the very edge of the lighted screen. Striclty cosmetic damage which did not affect the function at all.

To make a long story less long, I had to own up to it on Monday, the customer insisted we replace it, and though my boss didn't make me pay for it, I thought it was the right thing to do.

So I became an unwilling i-Pad geek.

I use it to surf the web and watch Stumpy's videos….


----------



## DIYaholic

This evenings itinerary….

4:30pm: The Wood********************h Shop
5:00pm: Local "News 7 Weather" 
5:00pm: Post Project Shop Clean Up
?:??pm: Crack a cold one (or 2 or 12)
9:00pm: Dinner & LJ time


----------



## ssnvet

QT


----------



## JL7

Randy….you need a little structure in your day…...no potty breaks scheduled??

William, if you need a stylus for the iPhone…...just find a guy with a lathe and have him turn you one….....PSI sells the kits….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I was afraid that if I didn't write it down….
My procrastination syndrome would kick in!!!

I gotta get the shop all clean and tidy….
So as to start a "real" wood working project….
or else Dave will kick my @$$!!! :^0


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to go clean the shop….
I wonder if I'll find any buried treasure!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You did the right thing with yer pooch. I really don't think the quill will "dissolve" but will probably form an abscess that will have to be opened, drained, and quill piece removed.

Sorry it took me so long. I have been driving all day to Amarillo,Tx.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, glad to hear the dog is doing better. And I hope you can catch that critter. We don't have those things here. My biggest fight is with ************************* and skunks. Once in a while an armadillo. Got a ******************** getting into my trash now. Going to give him lead poisoning. 
Took a couple of hours but, I finally got that darn tractor fixed. Mis-aligned PTO safety switch. So, I got to bush hog a few acres. Guess I'll finish tomorrow.
Randy, looking forward to your new project


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Matt - good to hear that Skipper is quill free…..

I used to have bunny rabbits living under my shed in the back yard, now they are gone, but I think a woodchuck took there place…...any ideas how to deal with that?


----------



## JL7

Randy - there will be a grand party for sure when that first "project" rolls out of the Lair…...hope you're buying…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hadn't thought about using a stylus. As soon as I read the suggestion though I though about the kits I've seen on the PSI mags. Thanks guys. I'll be picking up that little doohickey for myself next time I make an order.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

I missed one evening, and it was over 80 posts? Love it.

So now we're a gang? Does that mean I get to wave a kerchief to start the drag race?

Gary, great pictures, thanks for posting. I see tools, a ton of floor space and a heck of a lot of shelves. I'm envious.

Confession - I download my pics from my iPhone to my laptop, then into photo bucket and then cut and paste to LJ. If anyone can help me do it with fewer steps (ie TED) I'd be grateful.

William, I got my iphone a year ago. My hubby was completely against it, but now is forever asking me to use it for one thing or another when we're travelling. It's fabulous.

Son's goalie camp has been taking up all my time this week. He still needs some help with his goalie gear, so I've been spending far more time driving back and forth to the rink than I"m used to.
It's great seeing how hard he's willing to work and how much fun he's having. I tell him often that he's a hard worker and a good listener, and that will serve him well.

Matt - sorry about the quills, hope your pooch is feeling better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - glad to hear you were spared bad effects this time.

Yanks - never worked with locust wood, but the grain looks a bit similar to hickory which I think looks fabulous.

Got a call early this morning from the hospital. My echocardiogram is Monday morning, so they're not messing around or making me wait. Not sure whether to be worried or pleased. Too busy to care at the moment.

If I have an atrial myxoma, it can be removed and all of my symptoms would likely resolve
If I don't have an atrial myxoma, I remain on the WTF list waiting to see if it's lupus.

I'd rather be in my shop.

There - have I made up for lost time???


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for the ipod stylus, they are fantastic. I did have one and have lost it. I'll be looking for it come winter, because it's hard to use an iphone while wearing mittens…


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, once you download your pics to your computer, you can just use the "img" button. It will give you the option to browse. Go to the file where you downloaded them and select your picture. Pretty easy. No photo bucket involved.
You must have been wearing your fuzzy glasses. You seemed to have skipped right over the mess in the shop
Hope that test gives you the exact results you want.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, the messy thing is open for debate- for some people, it might cut down on efficiency it they spend a lot of time searching for stuff. But if you know where everything is, then it's not messy, it's just 'worked in'. 
I think some people (myself included) spend more time tidying up the shop that doing actual work.

I feel stunned asking, but what is the 'img' button. I'm a mac user, and I don't see any button that says 'img'.
Have I mentioned that I used to be blonde??


----------



## GaryC

LOL….Well, I don't even have hair any longer…
Look above this box when you post and there are 4 buttons. Last one is "img"


----------



## DamnYankee

Not a happy house tonight as youngest did not make the middle school volleyball team. She had worked so hard over the summer … lots and lots of tears…. didn't help that all here inner circle made the team.


----------



## GaryC

Bummer. Had that once with one of mine. No way to make it better. So sorry


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big DUH, thanks Gary.

DY - It's hard to see them get their hearts broken…


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

HEY, IT WORKS!!!

Thanks Gary. My son is the one standing in the grey jersey.


----------



## ssnvet

Feeling like a zombie tonight… Watching Star Trek (Next Gen) and Twilight Zone re-runs.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfit cliquers, our gang members, and of course .








*Randy*

....and the rest of the gang









No shop today because of other things to get done, but I'll get some tomorrow.
Was a bit unbalanced today,-- now I know how you guys exist from day to day.


----------



## ssnvet

74

You call that standing :^)


----------



## GaryC

Cool picture. Can't really say he looks like his mama…lol


----------



## ssnvet

Spanky
Buckwheat
Alfalpha


----------



## GaryC

Rex, just so happens I had my rt inner ear removed April 18th. I'm slightly dizzy and feel like I'm walking on a boat. It's getting better. They say 6 months. So, yep, I'm a little off for sure


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually Gary, one of the chemo side effects is it doues a number on my feet's nerve systems and I have to take meds so that it holds it back some. so when it gets intense, I can't feel my feet, hence it is difficult to walk or stand then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - it's technically the 'goalie stance'. But yes, it does look a bit odd.

Can I be Darla?


----------



## ssnvet

Now auditioning for parts in "our gang"


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner is being consumed….
Along with a cold one!!!

The shop is a little cleaner and back to order, what little order there is!!!
I'll need to make a dump run or start a massive fire….
Scrap wood has overtaken the place!!!

Gary,
I don't think it's the inner ear thing….
That makes you a little off!!!

*74*,
Once a blonde…...

Rex,
Are you the one with a "ring" around your eye???


----------



## ssnvet

I know that 74, I played hockey for 15 seasons


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
YES, drinks will be on me, once I complete the "real" project….
Ice water for everyone!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary may regret having explained this to me…


----------



## GaryC

Rex, didn't know. How long does it last?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
"Goalie Stance"???
I thought he just needed to pee!!!


----------



## GaryC

Is that Jr, or mama?....lol


----------



## GaryC

Randy, my wife says the same thing. But I think that's what makes me fit in here


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt…. ooops. The goalie thing is new to me. I'm still working on the money tree in the backyard, but it's not growing very quickly.

The entrance to Stumpy's clubhouse


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

JL7 ; Jeff was *way* ahead of his time. First with WiFi


----------



## Momcanfixit

Goalie mama story:

Last year was the first time my 8 yr old had an away game. We got to the rink early and it was a huge, older very cold arena. My little guy took one look at it and burst into tears.

During the game, the other team spent the entire time in front of his net taking shot after shot. Thankfully there's a mercy rule at that age, and the scoreboard didn't go up as high as it should have.

Between periods, my goalie came over to the boards announcing that he had to pee. My husband had a whispered conversation with him, and he went back out, without leaving the ice. (a trip to the bathroom would take about 20 minutes and there was no second goalie)

So when the game was over, he was exhausted, dejected and had peed in his equipment. On the drive home, I said "so do you still want to be a goalie?" and I got an immediate and enthusiastic "Yes".

So that's when I officially became a goalie mom.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You do realize that your goalie will hate it when….
You tell that story at his graduation or wedding!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, Oh yes! I'm collecting those stories…...

Did I mention I have kids?


----------



## TedW

Sandra, what Gary said. Oh, and good job doing what Gary said. Glad I could help


----------



## gfadvm

Just watching all the entertaining posts tonight. Love the Spanky and Our Gang pics. Especially that one of Jeff! Now we need one of Marty so he doesn't feel left out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Ask and you shall recieve….

Marty is driving the train:


----------



## TedW

Got home from work and found a nice little surprise waiting by the dumpster, four 8' slats of precious Luan (my best guess) that I can turn into something… maybe a small garden table or something. Anyway, I'm sure the lot of 'em would have cost at least $15 if I were to buy them.



















Now I have 4 salvage projects waiting till I have some time between paying jobs.


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotz nothin phunnie to said….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Good morning to all Stumpy's Gangers, Rex's misfits, cliquers, cliquettes, goalies and goalies moms. Hope you all have a wonderful day. 
I'm off to see the wizard. Well, not really. I'm off to cut the rest of the pasture.


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the new to me shopsmith unpacked and all the parts laid out. 
After poring over an exploded parts diagram, I got one part, a leg, assembled. 
I have my original Shopsmith right in front of me as a reference model, an exploded parts diagram too, and I still find pockets (make that buckets) of befuddlement. An ME, I'm not.
And the wife doesn't understand why I have a problem putting the pups' halters on right.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Gang Nubbers!

Coffee…check
7 mile run…check
Shower…check
Friday…check (and its a real Friday, meaning I don't have to work this weekend!!!)

Got me a paying woodworking gig…actually more like a paying carpentry gig…laundry (washer & dryer) platform…my 3rd…turning into a regular cottage industry…can't complain though, helps keep me in sawdust…


----------



## bandit571

I guess I COULD be Waldo?

got a stack of 6 Roy Underhill books to take back to the Library today, AFTER the Rust Hunt is done..

no work tonight! Yahoo!


----------



## DamnYankee

Some better pictures on recent project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88566


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good story, *Sandra*. As a die hard hockey fan I pee in my pants daily. So tell your son there's no shame in it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning GANGSTAHS

Time to get this crew organized… below are my proposals for the official gang handbook….

Official gang head gear (no hoodies allowed)...










Official gang hand signs….










(bloody bandage req'd)

Official gang hair style….










(color optional…. but 74 has to stay a blonde so we can make blonde jokes)

official pet….










of course it has to be dogs! But I'm not sure if yippie dogs count


----------



## ssnvet

Now for the election of club officers….

Fearless leader should be obvious….










I nominate Ted as chief alley dumpster diver.


----------



## DamnYankee

I second the motions!!!!!!


----------



## DS

I'm considering the mathematical probably the Rex actually IS Spanky in the original series.
Things are adding up, me thinks.


----------



## GaryC

Got the dog
Got the goggles
aint got no hair
aint got that head gear
BUT, these may count




























Do I need to get the bandaids?


----------



## bandit571

Ouch! Might need a little bit of sewing on those..

Rust Hunt is done til after lunch, found:

1/4" drive breaker bar-$0.25
Krauter 6" needle nose pliers-$0,25
8" long halfround Grobet usa file/rasp, with handle-$0.25
no-name combo square-$0.25
2 ton floor jack for the van-$3.00

turned down a $25 drill in tool box deal, all metal electric drill 1/4" chuck? Not worth the candle

several handsaws…..have too many now.


----------



## bandit571

Gots my old OD Green Boonie hat, does that fit in
got a Heinz57 mutt.. does that count

Glasses have side sheilds..count that?

Right Social finger is all bent up ( Uncle Arthur) does that count?

Big stack of books, funny loking glasses = Waldo?

Nominate Randy to be "Petey" the white pit bull with the black circle around one eye, as Gang's Mascot Mutt..


----------



## GaryC

Bandit. that was about 3 years ago. All healed up now.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

I second Randy for gang mascott…

And I think I can swipe one of those knit caps from my daughter…. is purple OK?


----------



## GaryC

Andy and I are country folks. I think we should be allowed to wear straw hats


----------



## bandit571

How's this?









Doesn't have that silver bar on front, since I didn't wear on that hat, anyway.

Wasn't Rex the one that played the bully guy, Butch?


----------



## ssnvet

Not sure about the cowboy look…..

maybe a straw hat more like this one….


----------



## bandit571

Hey, it is Friday night!

Bad news is…. not one beer in the house, bummer!

what do you call Little Rascals that have grown up?

Ye Olde Phartes of Stumpyville?


----------



## Gene01

After a bit of consternation and some T&E, the Shopsmith is assembled and, lo and behold, it works!


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Gene. Where's the pics?


----------



## ssnvet

Way to go Gene!

I nominate you for official gang tool assembler (after watching Stumpy and Mike try to put the Saw Stop ont the mobile base, I think we definitely need one).


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
It DIDN'T happen….


----------



## ssnvet

Do mascots demand evidence? Or fetch beer?


----------



## ssnvet

I'm just the club cabana boy with the opener :^)

Watching the twilight zone again!


----------



## bandit571

Just got done watching all the episodes of season one of Combat! TV show from the mid 60s. Plop a disc into the computer, and hit play.

I'd have to dry off the beer bottles after the Mascot brought them here. Slobber & Drool is NOT a brand I like to drink…

Which Little Rascal went on to play "Barretta" on TV?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mascots not only fetch beer….
They also drink ALL of it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Robert Blake!









Now ask a hard question…..


----------



## GaryC

Oh tay…........


----------



## ssnvet

I thought he had a parrot who asked the hard questions


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, those photos look familiar. I can't quite place them, but that god sure is a looker…


----------



## bandit571

I sometimes portray Patrick Leach









as a "Norm-symph chucklehead" holding a Stanley #8c, all 10 pounds of it…

Macfarland was the scene stealer of the group, and played…...?


----------



## StumpyNubs

How much for that 8C?


----------



## bandit571

WAs sold about a month ago on Feebay, nice price too$$$....

Was just too big for the stuff I work on down in the Dungeon Shop, almost wasn't enough room to turn it around..

So, now I have a Stanley #31. Same length (24") narrower iron ( a #6/7 size) and half the weight. It may go on the market as well….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Received a package from Jeff today. He sent me part of a Coors box.

I was telling Debbie how I would love to have a Coors box…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to spend my entire day working at Butler University. I don't know how anybody expects me to work when I have to look at half naked college girls on campus. I was constantly having to slow way down in order to be cautious while driving around these gorgeous, er, um, I mean young ladies…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ain't Jeff a hell of a guy.
My gift arrived a few days ago….


----------



## DIYaholic

I worked at the University of Vermont for 15 years….
15 GORGEOUS years!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I see he sent you the empty cans…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - I'm somewhat impressed you got the package opened…...

That Butler duty sounds like tough work…....sucks to be you….


----------



## boxcarmarty

At one point the girls were sunbathing on the lawn. I damn near side swiped 3 cars…..


----------



## JL7

We have 2 female engineering interns starting next week…......I think production will be down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Butler police must have thought I was going into cardiac arrest because they tried to taze me…..


----------



## DIYaholic

They weren't empty upon arrival!!!

Marty,
Sunday morning, well everyday actually, the "coeds" would come to the dining hall in their PJ's…..


----------



## JL7

News of the weird…...Last night a cop shot a guy dead 2 blocks from where I work…...almost 24 hours before that, a guy was murdered about 100 yards from the same spot…... true…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Will *re*production be UP???


----------



## JL7

Good one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are you saying that people are not gonna give a $#!+ next week???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Can you account for your whereabouts on the night of…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - it was 3:30 AM on Thursday and 2:00 AM on Friday…..I was passed out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

So you were trying to hide the evidence by sending me the beer box…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - morale at work is at an all time low….....Maybe the college the girls will turn that around…?


----------



## JL7

Yes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morale LOW….
LOW morals….
HIGH Times!!!


----------



## JL7

High Times.....?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought I was gonna have to deal with 2 pregnant daughters on the large barge next weekend but it's lookin' like one of them is gonna be busy delivering… Thank God


----------



## JL7

Wow Marty….......good luck on that one…...the large "maturity" barge…... sounds like fun. Not.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie says we need to have a big cookout/party and invite all of the kids… She really does hate me…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - you can bring out the arbor again…...it'll be fun!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
How would you kow about "High Times"???

Is there something your not telling us???

Marty,
I hear water births are in vogue!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Past my bedtime… Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - I was born late December back in '63….....


----------



## JL7

Gene….....good for you with the ShopSmith…....


----------



## DIYaholic

"late December back in '63…….."
Reminds me of a song….

Oh, what a night, late December back in '63
What a very special time for me
As I remember what a night!
Oh what a night,
You know I didn't even know her name
But I was never gonna be the same
What a lady, what a night!
Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon
Oh what a night,
Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me
She was everything I dreamed she'd be
Sweet surrender, what a night!
I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder
Spinning my head around and taking my body under
(Oh what a night!)
Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night,
Why'd it take so long to see the light?
Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right
What a lady, what a night!
I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder
Spinning my head around and taking my body under
(Oh what a night!)
I felt a rush like a rolling ball of thunder
Spinning my head around and taking my body under
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit

The Four Seasons - December 1963 Oh What A Night Lyrics


----------



## JL7

The new Friday night videos….....

Please click here:


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, December of '63 was my first Christmas in the military


----------



## JL7

Gary - you got a few years on me - hope it was special…...the 60's are a different time…..the 50's seem like they would be a good time to grow up….....


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to play sous chef and waiter tomorrow, with "The Chef"!!!

I need to leave the party….
Please carrry on, without me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it was special, at least to those of us that grew up during that time. I guess everyone's childhood is special to them.


----------



## JL7

Right on Gary…...groovy.


----------



## bandit571

I think the title should be "Green grass and high times", might have been by the Outlaws?

High times? Ever try a Hairy Buffalo Party, with the local Chemistry Majors trying out the latest "batch" of good sh!t…. Smoke a bowl of "turkish black tar stuff" someone walks by and sprinkles a mixture of "Horse" and cocaine into the bowl…..... wake up way too late to go to the local Art class at Kent State….

Ain't no booze here! Hey Mascot Mutt? Where's the drinks at?


----------



## JL7

Who knew there were 2 Dave Bardin's??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning stick people…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wooden addiction today will consist of wrapping 2×4's in outdoor carpeting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If anyone has seven or eight hundred board foot of teak laying around, you can deliver it to Martysville…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents

Good morning Marty


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'

Woodcraft is having a sale today. I'm off…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to rebuild a fuel pump and prepare for the end of summer…..

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

Morning folks. Hope yours is a great one today.
Hey goalie mom, waiting for more pictures…..I can take it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shop pictures? Well funny you should mention that - I'm bound and determined to get some shop time in, it's long overdue.

Will post some pictures later. I'm in 'restricted shop mode' though. Until the $%&# snowmobile leaves the garage for the winter and the bikes are hung up, it's a fight for floorspace.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a great day everyone.

Hey Jeff, maybe production will be up, because they'll have to keep up with her…. just sayin'

As for the blonde, I traded that in for salt and pepper several years ago.
It's all part of my aging strategy. The grey hair makes me look older, but when my peers actually get older, I won't have changed as much. It was either that, or I was tired of paying $$ to stay blonde. Or that I was tired of looking like every other 40 something caucasian woman with dark roots, and blonde ends. Either way, I'm off the blonde bottle..

Admit it, you miss my ramblings when I'm not around. It makes you all feel better that your wives aren't any crazier than me. (cue crazed laughing)

Step 1 - more coffee
Step 2- don glue encrusted clothes
Step 3 - head for the shop


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning dust mites and miteknots,

Coffee consumption in progress….
Caloric and sustenance ingestion continuing….

Jeff,
That other "Dave Bardin" is a RAW artist….
Our "Dave Bardin" is a well done artist!!!

What to do?
What to do??
What to do???


----------



## Gene01

As soon as I can get the film loaded in the camera, I'll have some Shopsmith pictures.
I hear that there is one that develops it's own film. Gotta ck that out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Just make sure that YOUR picture is not taken….
I hear that the camera(film) steals your soul!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, That may be true but, I never got the chance to test that theory. When I took my own picture, the camera exploded.


----------



## Gene01

Here is proof of my mechanical genius.

From this….









To this in only *3 days*.









Here it is in DP mode.









It's what we Smithers call a "Shorty". I asked that the tubes be shortened by 18". The plan is to use it mainly for dados, disk sanding, Band saw, DP, and as an outfeed table for it's longer brother. If I turned, it would make a nice short spindle lathe and a pretty steady base for outboard turning.


----------



## GaryC

And the man says he cant put a collar on a dog…..


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I was told by several guys that it should take from 90 minutes to 3 hrs to assemble. I'm just EXTREMELY careful. I only had to disassemble a couple parts I had on backwards.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Backwards parts, Hmmmmm…...
Does that mean you could have taken a completed turning/project….
and make a log out of it???


----------



## GaryC

Gene, all my life I've been mechanically inclined. This past week, I spent 4 days working on my tractor. Most of it was testing safety switches. On the 4th day, I found that I had the PTO lever in the wrong position. That was the problem all the time. Some days everything works right except my brain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to go play sous chef/waiter….

I hope everyone plays safe and has a great day!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary,

All my life, I've been mechanically challenged. It seems to be improving somewhat as I'm too stubborn to give up, but it remains a challenge. The first time I used my Ridgid planer, I had it connected to my shopvac. It tripped the breaker after a few minutes and I remained perplexed as to how to get the board out. Even had the manual out unitl it occured to me that I just turn the handle to raise the cutters…...

Pictures have been taken of my shop. Have to find the energy to download them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So here it is my messy summer shop. View as I'm going into the garage from the 
house








Notice the snowmobile int he furthest corner, not to be outdone by the ping pong table and the bicycles…

Then this is the view at my workbench:









If I turn around at my workbench, I see this









and this:









So all my larger tools are on casters and I roll them out into the driveway.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry I have been absent. I got hit with side effects on Thursday evening, that really "took me out" 
I slept for 18 hours on Friday and 13 hours today.
I am coming out of it, I am very weak at the moment, but on the mend.
Got a lot of clique and gang related posts to read.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad to hear you're on the upswing Rex. We may all have to change our names if we're going to be gangstahs…


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, don't ya just love those embarrassing moments? I once had a friend come over to use the shop. I was busy and really didn't want to be bothered. He wanted to use the dado so, I put the blades on and went back to work. I didn't realize anything was wrong until I smelled the smoke. I had put the blades on BACKWARDS!. The darn thing hardly cutting and smoking and he just kept pushing. I didn't know what to be mad about. My stupidity or his. I have wondered about that so many times since. How the heck could I put blades on backwards and not know it???

The back half looks like a comfortable shop. lol


----------



## GaryC

Rex, good to hear you are on the way back up. Hope you can stay on top for a while. 
Sandra, according to…......?? somebody, Rex already has a new name. I think it's "Spanky"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good to see you back on your seat, Rex!


----------



## Gene01

Good to hear you are feeling better, Rex.

*74* and *Gary*, 
I uncurled a new band saw blade and stuck it on the saw, only to find that all the teeth were pointing up! 
It was the last 3/8 blade I had. I was pissed that the blade had been welded wrong and it had passed QC. I was about to call the co. and complain when it hit me. When it uncurled, it had turned itself inside out. 
Man, I was glad I didn't call the co.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'm feeling a little better now. Thanks


----------



## ssnvet

Busy day… Spent a good part of it tinkering with a chain saw…

The bad news is that nothing I tried helped…

The good news is that now I think I know what the problem is.

The bad news is that I have to pull and partially disassemble the carb to clean the internal fuel screen.

The last time I took apart a chainsaw carb was around 1993, and that saw has been in pieces in a shoe ever since :^o

Too tired to do any more tonight.


----------



## JL7

OK…...here it goes…...

Good morning *Marty*....since it's Fair time here, I'm assuming you mean people on a stick…...which is weird…

*Stumpy* is apparently jumping ship and going to Woodcraft…...

*Gary* - always good for some wisdom…..I think it's good?

*Randy*.....ummm…........not sure what to type here….

Will the real *Dave Bardin* please stand up…..

*"74" * you might be right indeed. We actually have 3 interns starting, 2 girls and a guy…..I'll keep you posted….and the shop is looking good…..

*Gene*....that "shorty" is really cool…didn't know you Smithers had your own name…...now I do….

*Rex* - good to hear you are up and about. Those blasted side effects are getting old I'm sure…...stay strong my friend…

*Gene* - I've done that backwards band saw thing…you're not alone!

*Matt*......that's why they have small engine shops…..hint!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on the boat today and the boat died… Damn, that sucks… Now it goes to the shop Tuesday to get fixed for Labor day weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, If I was right, I would be concerned…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Today"s project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/88733


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got in from the catering gig….
'twas a long day….
Cold one flowing….
Yes 1, as I'm too tired to crack open another!!!

Gotta go look in on Rob's project….
I hope turning on the shop light doesn't wake him!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers….
Good night Nubbers….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra that a fine shop ,remember the first time i saw a snowmobile ,i was flown to Black Lake in Michigan ,it was in the dead of winter, to a training class for my job ,i commented to driver on the way from Detroit to there as i saw many of them pass us on the highway on trailers with their coveres over them ,why is there so many Jet skies here aint the water a bit cold , i had to listen to it all week about the dumb a#$ *********************************** that had never seen a snowmobile


----------



## GaryC

Good Morning Stubbyville


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning!

Shop cart is all but done. I'm thinking of throwing something together last minute for the Baileigh contest. Don't know if there's enough time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

I clear sky and warm temps…..
A great day to hangout in "The Lair"....
Another round of shop clean up instore….

That and I came up with an idea for my "real" WW project!!!

Enjoy the day everyone!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Shop's clean and Shopsmith is assembled. Time to start on 4 maple jewelry chests. 
First job is to see if I need more maple.


----------



## DS

Gene, you can never have enough Maple… 'nuff said.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, 'need' is very subjective. Of course you need more maple.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## JL7

Gene - I third the motion…....get some more Maple…..


----------



## JL7

Today's tool gloat…....and probably the most "un-glamorous" of all tool gloats.

*Harbor Freight 50 Ft. Compact Electric Drain Cleaner*










And since my drain clean-out is in my shop, this should technically count as a shop tool. It is likely going to make my top 10 list, since I have a tree root problem in the front yard…....

The young lady at HF couldn't get the bill to ring up correctly at the 219.00 coupon price, so I walked out the door for $199.00. Not to shabby.

In previous years I've borrowed my friends $500 Rigid drain cleaner (for free of course) but lugging the thing up and down the stairs is always a pain…....this is now a permanent shop fixture…

My day started with a load of laundry and a wet basement….......

For $200, this baby works great…......Now for some lunch!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm sorry about the "root" of your troubles…..
At first I thought you were going to use that contraption for a DIY colonoscopy!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff just had the plummer com and unclog my drain almost cost that much to have him come out ,i will be getting one of those ,he told me it was the lint from washing machine causeing the problem ,he recommended pouring bleach into the drain pipe from time to time , and that looked like the one he was using


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, glad you got your own tool. I know it will make your task easier. Years ago I used to have to run my dad's line about twice a year. One year I got tired of it and just replaced his line. I know that's not always an option but, it sure takes a load off the mind.


----------



## JL7

Randy - do you think that would work??

Eddie - thanks for the bleach trick - I just poured some down the laundry sink for good measure…..

Gary - I'm going to try the twice a year trick and hopefully that will work…...I can't imagine the hassle of replacing the line….......


----------



## JL7

Made some updates to the sharpening cart HERE


----------



## StumpyNubs

What the heck are you going to do with a drain cleaner in a woodshop?


----------



## StumpyNubs

JL7- You are the sharpening station king. Now go buff your crown on that sweet setup.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Tigers are putting another beating on the Mets. Randy sucks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...I mean sucks to be Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Down by *ONE* run is NOT "A Beating"!!!
Are we behind….
Yes, we are down, but not out!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Two runs now.

Can't blame your pitcher. Having to pitch to Cabrera, Fielder and Martinez one after the other is enough to make anyone lose it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Three runs now.

Don't see a pitcher walk a hitter with the bases loaded like that too often…


----------



## DIYaholic

*DUH!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Four runs now.

Look on the bright side, the Tigers have only outhit the Mets 31-7 in the last two days… so far.

It could have been worse…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Five runs now.

Wild pitch. That one's gotta hurt.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Six runs now.

The good news is the bases aren't loaded anymore. I know this is mean. But I can't help myself…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oops, now it's a seven run lead.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eight run lead now.

But you guys are only one out away from ending the inning, so… fingers crossed…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Seven runs in the top of the ninth isn't THAT bad, Randy… Believe me, the closer we're putting in can blow an eight run lead in eight pitches. So it's not over yet. 

I gotta go, I won't see the end of this one. Let me know who wins!


----------



## DIYaholic

Final Score:
Detroit Tigers 11 - NY Mets 3!!!

Stumpy,
Has anyone told you (recently).....
*YOU SUCK!!!* ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Talk about a blow by blow…


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - I didn't even need to watch the game just got my updates here


----------



## GaryC

Shameless…me too. I was waiting for the hot dog vender to come by


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was thinking of throwing a bid in on this plane. Anyone here wanna go half-sies?


----------



## GaryC

DOLLARS?


----------



## ljhhontx

I'd buy it myself, but no free shipping , what's with that?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ohhhhhh… I thought it was SEVEN dollars, not seven THOUSAND dollars… I may not be able to go half-sies with you after all, Gary…

Maybe if you pay the shipping you can get ljhhontx in on it!


----------



## ljhhontx

No, I'm out, it's the principle of the thing, I just don't pay shipping. It's a moral issue even if someone pays it for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i was going to get this one too,but no free shipping
and now its 8 thousand ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont watch baseball but down here a 11 to 3 score means they got a butt whiooing


----------



## StumpyNubs

lj- I feel the same way about cold ones. Except I don't mind if people pay for them for me.


----------



## ljhhontx

I'm with you on cold ones, it's just payin for shipping, UNAMERICAN!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I actually did pull the trigger on a different plane. It's a Sweetheart #3 in beautiful condition. My #3 needs some work that I don't have the time to do, so I just decided to upgrade.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello. 
Ripped some maple into strips, starting a new cutting board from a design I sketched.
Will see if/how the thing turns out.

Baseball on TV is just about as exciting as golf…....

night all


----------



## ljhhontx

Tell me you didn't pay shipping please, I'd be so disappointed.

Just jokin, nice plane, is it the actual one in photo (you hope)?


----------



## ssnvet

Boo!

Spent a good deal of the afternoon working on the chain saw again…

Good news…. It's back together with no parts left over.

Bad news, I didn't solve the problem.

Good news…. I'm pretty sure I know what the problem is now

Bad news…. I need a part

Good news…. It shouldn't be expensive.

Bad news…. This is an old saw and parts are not always available.


----------



## GaryC

Matt….good news, the sell new ones that don't need to be fixed


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yeh, that's the actual plane. Ain't she a beaut?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I was in that bidding war….
WAS going to surprise you with that plough plane….
Until you started trash talking….
That and my NY Mets decided to implode!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
NOT watching baseball is UNAMERICAN….
Oh, that's right, NEVERMIND!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The Vikings aren't doing to well….
Ehh, it's only preseason though!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy its like Matt said there is good and bad news about the NY Mets , there will be another game is the good and the bad it wasnt to day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex ,and Gary the NEW Orleans Saints beat Texas ,just saying


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
I cut and pasted the winning bid.
Winning bid:US $13,179.00
[ 44 bids ]


----------



## Gene01

74 said "Baseball on TV is just about as exciting as golf……."

*74*,
No you can understand Randy's picture of drying paint.


----------



## DIYaholic

I watch golf on TV….
I watch baseball on TV….

I DON'T watch tennis on TV!!!


----------



## ljhhontx

That's $13179.00 plus shipping!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to the asylum, ljhhontx.
Glad to have you around.
BTW: This ain't no political asylum, it's a mental asylum!!!


----------



## ljhhontx

Thanks for the welcome.
I've been here awhile, just playin like NSA. (watchin)


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I'm a Who Dat fan anyway


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary you are part of the Who Dat nation ,you know its a strange thing but there are a lot of cowboy fans here

ljhhontx please excuse my manners welcome to the state of confusion,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I try to be there as often as I can "when the Saints go marching in" 
I got tired of the Cowboys back in the 70"s

Welcome ljhhontx Have a sip of the kool aid


----------



## GaryC

OOOOO look at that wonderful shop


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary remember the days when i could drive there and get tickets any game ,people would wear bags over there head ,now you got to get them ahead of time if you can get them at all ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a few are looking forward to the upcoming NFL season….
As a Buffalo Bills fan….
I usually am looking forward to NEXT season….
We still need to see how THIS season pans out!!!


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, and they ain't cheap either. But I have a friend that is able to get tickets. I never ask him how. I never ask him to get them. He just calls and says he has them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Although I ain't Elvis…..
I am leaving the building!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite randy 
Bills are due one

Gary they are hard to get ,some have season passes and get them for the season , but even those you have a waiting time


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I sure wish someone would give me a season ticket. Now, that would be a great gift


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that would surly be a great gift indeed,most of the games are on fox channel ,cought the game today last preseason game season starts the 8th of sept with Atlanta.


----------



## GaryC

Missed today's game. Won't miss many more. Wife hates it. REALLY hates it when my son comes over. lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite my friend,eyes are heavy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now FOOTBALL, that's a game to watch. Almost as good as hockey.
Not ICE hockey. Just hockey. Any other type of hockey requires the descriptor.

In all seriousness, I've been to a couple of Red Sox games and enjoyed them. I just can't sit to watch it on TV.

Off to work this morning, then to the hospital for an echo (echo echo echo) of my heart.
I hope they find a heart…..

Have a great day nubbers.

Welcome new guy from Texas!

Later gators


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

Welcome to the loony bin ljhhontx, it's comfy here. Where in Texas are you?

Much better today folks, may even get to the shop and fart around, I'm good at that.

Gotta get my coffee, so I'll be back after 2 cups.

Tara


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I hope your day goes well. We know you have a heart, so don't fret. Lets us know how it goes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, back after making the first cup, using Dutch Coffee today….mmmmmmmm

Got t tool gloat to talk about - well kinda.

For 5 years I have had a vernier digital caliper that I have cussed about every time I have used it. No matter that you would turn it off after use, the bloody thing would always be dead when you next came to use it, and strangely it would be in to ON position. So every time I used it the battery had to be replaced, I ended up buy purchase who cards of batteries, is a real battery eater.
For woodworking you don't really need a machine shop or engineering caliper because wood working tolerances are so loose. Whe I was in engineering we only used Starrett or Mitutoyo measuring instruments because we needed the precision. So now I have a real precision instrument with an extra "gotcha"

*To be continued when the site fixes the insert image feature as currently the feature is timing out*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Back again. Gloat part II*

So here's the baby that fulfills everything, precision and no battery problems.

Mitutoyo ABSOLUTE 500-473 Digital Caliper, Stainless Steel, *Solar Powered*, Inch/Metric, 0-4" Range, +/-0.001" Accuracy, 0.0005" Resolution









Yeah it's overkill for woodworking precision, but is built to last and function precisely for many years.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Stumpus old bean.


----------



## GaryC

Morning all. 
Rex, it's solar?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, yes it is. When you take it out of the case it is ON, when you put it back in the case and close the lid, it is OFF


----------



## Gene01

It got so that I could no longer easily see the lines on my old calipers. So I went with a dial caliper. Better for sure but, that digital job of Rex's looks like the ticket. But, at $110, I may have to wait a while.

Batteries??? Wixy's angle gauge eats 'em. Off or on, it doesn't matter. I found out that to make them last, they have to be removed after each use.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops…

Another day at the salt mines…

Nasty cold going around here… My wife and oldest daughter have it (as well as many people at work) I hope they get better by Wed., as we have a trip planned to the amusement park for our end of summer hurrah!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, you are about right, the only way to make the batteries last, is to remove them after each use.
This Mitutoyo is VERY easy to read, made in Japan and very high quality and precision. It's one of the cheapest Mitutoyos too, their stuff is high - but worth it.


----------



## ssnvet

Mitutoyo is top shelf measuring gear Rex…. enjoy them!

But don't let chasing thousandths in wood give you heart burn.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Another heads up:

If you ever need a vacuum flask that really does keep the contents hot or cold for many hours, then try another Japanese make - *Zojirushi*. They are definitely the best.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
My son came back from Okinawa with 4 of the Zojirushi 32 oz. sports models. Coffee stays hot for 24 hrs and, even in the heat of Tucson, there is still ice in the container of a cold drink after a full day in a hot car. Thanks to your post, I just ordered the 51 oz. travel mug.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I also have the 32 oz sports model, and what you say about it's performance is true, but a lot of folks don't believe you. I bought my one for $27 about 6 months ago.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, if this lack of rain keeps up, you won't have any water to put in your bottle. Assuming you put water in your bottle…lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I take my flask to the hospital when I have that long day there ending with Chemo. I do this because although they serve you coffee when you are being infused, it does not have Baily's in it.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, Gotcha…. lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back from the hospital. The echo tech was a sweetheart. Before she even started she told me that she doesn't read the images, but that if she suspects a myxoma I won't be leaving the hospital without seeing the doctor.
20 minutes later I left without seeing the doctor.

So…. will wait to hear from the dr, but obviously there wasn't anything very obvious.

Mixed feelings - thrilled my ticker isn't clogged up, but still no answers.


----------



## GaryC

Good news, Sandra. Kinda leaves you hanging though. Any idea what may be tried next?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news Sandra that's one thing off your mind to worry about ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex where did you get your mug from ?i never mind i found it on amazon need one as the old Stanley got lost some where and it didnt keep stuff cold long anyways


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - I find farting around the shop helps keep unwanted people away.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob you aint right ,LOL


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I think that's one of the requirements to be here…..lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you may be right Gary ,but you got to watch where you fart


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm highly qualified to be here then.


----------



## Gene01

eddie
See it here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene im goint to get one never heard of them till now


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..hope you get some answers soon, good to hear the ticker is well…....and your comment on fitting in is placed right after Eddies fart comments…..is that what you meant?

Rex - good to hear you're moving around again…...stay cool. It's blistering hot here….....yuck. Nice caliper for sure….I've had great luck with my $15 cheapy from HF, but your solar one is cool…..

Turns out my plumbing problems went beyond the reach of the new 50' snake…..long story short, you'll all be happy to know I can now flush the toilet again…........I'm going to get the city out here, they will do a full inspection for free…..should help to figure this out…..

Eddie…...you really need to sweep up the shop once in a while…..really!

Gene - make our day…..tell us you got more Maple…...!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Nice instrument, calipers that is!!!
Were I to have a super duper precision measuring devise….
I would need new excuses for my inaccurate cuts!!!

*74*,
Looks like you won't need to go to Oz for a new ticker….
Yours appears to be fine.
That is great news, even if if it still leaves you hanging, for answers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
"American Woodshop" is airing…..


----------



## GaryC

I think Rex and Shameless were talking about airing a little earlier…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You may be right (I can't believe I typed that!), but….
it won't be smelling like fresh cut wood!!!


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
A little good news is better than the alternative. I'm happy for you.

*Jeff*, 
I threw off the tarp on my stash in back. Good news. I have more maple! Bad news is it's under about 300 BF of walnut. 
I guess it all needed re stickered, anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad you didn't have a myxoma, *Sandra*. I don't know what that is but it sounds terrible!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, do you need me to come get some of that walnut out of your way?


----------



## JL7

Gene - there are worse problems to have than 300 bf of Walnut to move to get to your Maple! Happy re-stacking…..I'm sure it's not your first time…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You've got the makings for one of my favorite sundaes….
Maple Walnut!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, I've been out of luck trying to buy walnut around here. I"m sure if you mail me some it would work out to $300/bf.

What a roller coaster. After today's appt. I got a call from the dermatologist. They had a cancellation so I see him tomorrow. He's going to take a biopsy of my face and will be able to tell if I have lupus or not.
One way or another, I'm praying for answers. I'm sure the biopsy results will take awhile.

May require some sawdust therapy when I get home.

Amazing Race Canada is on tonight. Love that show. If my health turns around, hubby and I might apply.

Night all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and Jeff - yes I'm qualified in that too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
May you get the answers to your questions….
And may they be the "correct" answers!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- If you post a closeup photo of your face I can save you a trip to the dermatologist.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...oops. I read that wrong. I thought the dermatologist doing a biopsy of your face to see if you had lips…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene bring that down here they,its one of the woods you have to take a mortgage out on your house to buy maple and walnut


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - got a good laugh out of me on that one.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Our door is always open! 
74, You and Gary can have a bunch of that walnut. But, yer gonna have to reconstitute it yourselves.
Jeff, I'm always up for restacking my stash. Sometimes I find surprises. All of my stacks are on wire milk cartons to keep them off the ground. Bear with me now… Before the rattlers and gopher snakes moved in en masse, I had scattered several blocks of poison around the shop and out buildings. When I needed to pull some walnut I un tarped it and found that the rodents has stored about $15.00 worth of the blocks inside one of the wire cases. I left it there and hoped they'd be back in the winter. They might have, or the snakes got 'em. At any rate, I haven't seen signs lately.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave who?


----------



## superdav721

Been busy guys. Sorry.
No shop time. 
Mostly work and camping.
Going again next weekend.


----------



## GaryC

You'd rather go camping instead of working the wood??? How absolutely normal of you


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You owe Dave an apology!
That was extremely insulting….
Calling someone here NORMAL!!!


----------



## GaryC

I can only call 'em like I see 'em I mean, would YOU give up shop time for camping?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

I hate snakes… Feel free to kill a few for me Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop time = NO BEER!!!
Camping = BEER!!!

What do you think I would choose???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Evening all.
Still getting out of the crud, today I have been incredibly weak, my leg muscles almost refuse to let me stand up and walking very wobbly. Sat and napped most of the day, but this will pass soon, maybe tomorrow and I can get to the shop.

Always glad to share some good products I have found, so here is another item that I have been very pleased with, a quality build and incredibly useful tool, which is a tool type that everyone has. -a Beval gauge.

Had my fill of cheap, badly made

Shinwa Japanese 10" Stainless Steel Sliding T Bevel Gauge








It is well made, very accurate and does not "auto adjust itself". Quality at a fair price.
$11.99 + $4.99 shipping
In Stock. Sold by Taylor Toolworks


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you are coming around….
I was worried I was gonna hafta come down to Mexico, err Texas and help pull you out of the crud!!! ;^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, you are welcome any time.
I'm on the tail end of the crud, the weakness part is usually at the end. 
Looking forward to getting to the shop, I have a wheelchair there I can use while my muscles get back to normal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope you are able to find some enjoyable shop time tomorrow….

I'm gonna call it a night and head outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin….


----------



## TedW

Good morning all… just stopping by to let you know I haven't dissapeared….. again… yet….

Hmm… chief alley dumpster diver. I like it!

hey stumpy… watch out for that… oops…. too late.

welp, gotta git to work.

Later gaters!


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Gangsta Nubbers,

Coffee..check
Run…check
PB&J…check
Nap…need nap


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yankee, I remember a story about check lists:
A Catholic priest noticed some Jewish guy cross himself when leaving his house. He was intrigued and went up to the Jew and asked him why he crossed himself like a gentile?
The Jew replied, he was not crossing himself, but merely doing his "check list"

Specticles, testicals, wallet and pocket watch.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off out, I have a list of thing to do and things to get.
I'll be back later when I hope to get some shop time.


----------



## Gene01

That one was great, Rex. 
It seems that your chemo recovery time is less, and less onerous. I hope that's true. 
Now, get to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex is getting tougher. He laughs at chemo now. It's almost fun for him. He goes to the hospital and asks for more.

I could be wrong, but I think it's made him prettier.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, the chemo is just something I have to accept, the infusion nurses are great, we have a lot of fun together/ The part about chemo that I don't like is the side effects, they usually happen during the week after chemo, but there is no telling when several will hit at once or you'll get them one at a time. My next chemo will be #8 of 15 in this series, and I have been warned that the side effect get more intense with the more treatments you have.

Prettier? Well I have lost all my body hair again, had nothing to shave for months now, got a collection of hats I must wear outside, and have to keep out of the heat.
It is not bad really so long as I am out of the side effects, which is happening now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm off now.

SYL


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - just in case you hadn't noticed TEXAS IS NOT THE BEST PLACE TO LIVE FOR SOMEONE WHO HAS TO STAY OUT OF THE HEAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't worry about it, Rex. I started shaving all my body hair when I started training to become the next Mr. Universe. That was a couple years ago. My training hasn't gone so well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning, afternoon, night, last night and tomorrow. 
I'm so upside down sideways lately that I don,t know if I'm coming or going. 
Wanted to post last night but a majority of the posts I read we're sports so I thought I was on the wrong site. 
I hate sports. 
The only sport I've found recently that I can get into we're the wood vs table saw kickback wars.
Don't go looking for that.
Yes I made it up.

Well,gotta run guys.
Well since I have a bum leg, make that I have to hobble away very quickly. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## ssnvet

Hidey ho Stumperoonies….

Hope all you sickies are feelin' better

Not sure what the deal is…. but no energy to play lately….

I'll need to eat my Wheaties though, as I'm taking Wed. off for family trip to Canoby Lake (regional amusement park). Let's just say it's been a loooooong time since I was on a "real" roller coaster.

I'll let you know how I survive :^o


----------



## GaryC

Matt, be sure to take an apple. Just sink your teeth in it when you get on the ride. It muffles the screams


----------



## DamnYankee

So I burned out the motor on my miter saw. It's a Ryobi I've had for about 10yrs. Not a great saw but had served me well. I got it back when I was doing more DYI-ing and not so much woodworking. I currently have a RAS in my shop that I use for much of what I would use a miter saw for, except I can't take my RAS with me when I work on things outside the shop. I am looking to replace the saw. Any suggestions? Again, I don't use it often but when I do it is either for just a few cuts or A LOT OF CUTS.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, 
This saw is a good one. Several people have praised it, for the quality and the price.

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FCE2-10-Inch-Compound-Miter/dp/B000V5Z6RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377626280&sr=8-1&keywords=hitachi+miter+saw


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Go to a store that has them on display and test the side to side play on all of them. Of course a Sliding Compound Miter Saw will have more play than a stationary one, but some are better than others. The least possible side to side movement is the key to a good saw, no matter the price. I've seen some cheaper ones that are better than the expensive ones.


----------



## Gene01

While visiting my BIL in Seattle we built him a deck. The only saw he had was that Hitachi Rex referenced. When I saw it I was prepared for the worst but, it was surprisingly accurate at all angle settings, the motor was strong and the stock blade was a good one. There was little or no play in it at full extension. 
If I hadn't already had one, I'd have bought this one.


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, I'm not trying to go against the wisdom here…just a thought. If it's not accuracy you're looking for as in most outside projects, maybe you could pick up a used one on craigslist. It would be cheaper than popping out the bucks for a new one. If you need the accuracy, might not be such a good idea..


----------



## Dogboy

Yank. I have a dewalt 718 and love it, but honestly the new model of HF seems pretty solid for the dollar.


----------



## ssnvet

DY…. you need to define what capacity you need first.

SCMSs can cut wider boards…. and 12" saws can cut both wider and thicker boards… but what are you realistically going to cut? if it's for framing projects, you probably want to be able to handle a 2×10.

If my 10" Milwaukee SCMS crapped out on my, I'd probably replace it with a RAS and either a HF or Hitachi miter saw.


----------



## bandit571

After-work nap completed

MDs consumed to wake up

Might start moving all 18 planes back down to the Dungeon Shop, They have been on "Holiday" long enough.

Watching a spot nearby, as aprtments use it to dump leftovers in. Think waterbed frames, old wood cabinets (real wood) but enough broken glass that I will have to walk there to save the worn out tires I have.

seems I might have picked up a bone spur on a heel…...can't put any weight on the left heel…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Drove 300 kms today to see the dermatologist only to find out that he hadn't received the referral from the rheumatologist…... waste of time, gas and money.

I'm officially DONE with doctors for the next while. Done done

done!


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate post. Did I mention that I was DONE?


----------



## GaryC

I think you mentioned it but, I'm not convinced you really mean it. Not enough conviction in your statement


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Don't you guys set up appointments before going to the doctor up there?


----------



## ssnvet

It's all a racket Sandra….

Example.

My daughter just got her teeth cleaned and the Hygienist (who has state cert. and a lot of experience) says "she's got thrush, you need to get her on Nystatin"

We go to the pharmacy and the Pharmacist says "yup, if she's got thrush, she needs to go on Nystatin… But it requires a prescription"

Now mind you, we just paid a Dentist $45 to look in her mouth… And a reasonable person might wonder why he didn't give us a prescription.

So we call the Pediatrician, and the RN triage nurse says "the hygienist should certainly know what Thrush looks like, I'll get a prescription called in for Nystatin"

But then the RN calls back and says, the MD wants to see her because its unusual to get Thrush at 13. But we have no appointments today (Friday) and if you come in during our Sat. emergency hours, they probably won't see you because Thrush isn't really an emergency.

So, after 4 days of delays, we're able to finally sneak into the Pediatricians on Tuesday due to a cancelled appt.

The MD takes one look at her mouth and says, "yup, that's Thrush, you need Nystatin"

Then another trip to the pharmacy and we finally have our little bottle of medicine.

What a total waste of time and money…. All because the dentist was lazy and the MD had to get his slice of the pie.

It's a racket of over regulation, hidden behind a false image of concern for patients, but it's really about making sure the people in the business get their cut and the politicos get their campaign contributions.

Guess what? If your in any Latin American country, you go to the pharmacy, and the pharmacist looks in your mouth and then sells you a the bottle of Nystatin as his only payment.


----------



## ssnvet

But on a happier note… My efforts with the chain saw have not been in vain!

I've got it running at max rpm and full power again.

With a brand new chain it cuts through hard maple and oak like buttah'


----------



## TedW

I used to have the Bosch 5412 (twice actually) and it was dead-on accurate, but pricey. I have used a Makita 12" slider and was equally impressed with that one, but also pricey. I never used a hitachi miter saw - at least not one made in the past 10 years or so - because I'm afraid I might like it and then everybody would laugh at me for owning one. Damn thing looks like something from Transformers, or The Hulk. I've heard the digital readout is not accurate at all. However, if it's as accurate as everybody says then it's my loss. But for me, as if nobody had noticed, fashion always comes first.

I'm with Gary about shopping Craigs List. Decide what you want the check a few times a day until you find one at a fantastic price. But you gotta be ready to jump on it quick because the good deals generally don't last very long.


----------



## DamnYankee

Miter saw needs/uses based on experience with last one…
10" is fine
"Reasonably" accurate….meaning it cuts where I want it to without a whole lot of blade wobble
Durable, as it will spend much of its "in use time" in the back of my truck
It will spend most of its existence not in use on a shelf in my shop as I really only use it "on site"

I am looking at the Hitachi Rex indicated as well as the DeWalt 10" DW713


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good grief

Way to many posts to catch up on.
So I am just saying Hi and hope everyone is well.

Also Stumpy when is the next show.

Arlin


----------



## StumpyNubs

Soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't believe some sucker bought my counterfeit plough plane on ebay for $13,179.00…..

I'm gonna have to busy making some more. There's a guy up in St. Charles Michigan that was bidding pretty heavy on it. I think I can get him to bite again…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

TMI


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nuff said


----------



## GaryC

Marty, Marty, Marty….oh my…........................need a partner??


----------



## GaryC

My eyes are a little blurry. Did Sandra just call someone a mush-head?


----------



## DIYaholic

I think that was mushroom head…..
Is that anything like a pothead???


----------



## WayneC

Gary, these days you have to be careful who you ask to be your partner, there may be legal implications.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome Wayne. Good to see you here.
This is where the abnormal people hang out.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody did some editing, did they not?

Plant a thumbtack in the heel area of your sock, that is what I feel if I put any weight on that heel…..

Played Mister Fix-it all weekend at work, from staple guns that wouldn't fire a staple, to a motor control that burned out for a 10hp vacumn loader, to getting a injection molding machine to actually run better. Plus, play Jainiter because an "Audit was going to be done today, on day shift. I was on my second set of twenty winks when they did get there.


----------



## ssnvet

TMI…

Did I miss another one of 74's world famous rants??

I need to pay closer attention :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You can run….
But you can't hide!!!

Oh, wait. Wrong quote!!!

You can edit….
But I know what I read!!!

Don't worry, I won't tell anyone that you bought the pink hammer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Wayne,
Welcome to the the "Bin"....
It's not a wood bin, it's a looney bin!!!


----------



## GaryC

Wayne, not to worry. There's absolutely nothing legal about Marty
Matt, you missed it. Boy, it was a goodie
Wayne…I forgot. Welcome. 
Matt, I forgot to congratulate you on your success. Trees are no longer safe in your neighborhood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Soon, we will be hearing stories from the "Great Maine Desert"....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, You also need to check out Hitachi's miter/table saw blades. They are made in France, they are reasonably priced and have excellent performance. I have used them and have no complaints.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Welcome Wayne, anything goes here. Hope you drop in and check out what the idiots are doing day by day …..or not doing.


----------



## GaryC

I'm in the knot doing group


----------



## DIYaholic

Procrastinating takes way more effort than y'all know!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna saw some logs….
For the uninitiated, that means catching some Zs….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Randy, you have procrastinated about catching some Zs for too long.


----------



## GaryC

Just when I was getting used to yesterday, along came today.

Good Morning Here we go again


----------



## superdav721

Morning folks!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. Brand new day today. Stayed a bit longer in the pity pit last night than a person should. Everyone has their challenges.

Matt - you're not missing much. Trust me.

I posted a question about the arbor nut on my Bosch 4000. Looks like my first course of action is to try replacing the nut and/or finding a thread file. And to never lend it again.

More coffee and out the door.

Might actually have some woodworking to talk about soon.
Have a good day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Wayne and welcome! If you're wondering if you belong here, then it's a sure sign that you do.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

No run today, also no go to work today! Gotta pick girls up from school early and take them for their school sports physicals. Until then it's coffee and shop time and probably go buy new saw.

I will check out the Hitachi you recommend Rex as its nearly half the price of the DeWalt. Never used Hitachi before though I've heard nothing but positives. I have a fair bit of DeWalt that I like. Hhhhhmmmmmmm. Decisions decisions.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' *Dave, Gary, Sandra, Yanks, Rex, Matt, Bandit, Ted, Gene, Dog, Arlin, Bandit, Wayne, William, Eddie, Jeff, Larry, DS*... did I miss anybody important?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just kidding… Good morning to the life of the party- Good ol' *Randy*!


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Stumpy!,


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Stumps and everyone else, too.
I said I had plenty of Maple. Well, I lied….sorta. None was wide enough. All of it is 5-6" wide. I gotta have 8". These are going to be really special boxes. I don't think glue ups would be acceptable. 
Ah well, Flagstaff is only 100 miles away. Looks like a nice day for a drive. 
See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and new inmates.

It's official - shop time today. Don't quite know what I will be working on, but just being in the shop is enough.

Have a safe trip Gene

Step back Sandra, take few deep breaths, and carve out 100 times, "I will not loan my tools"

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, Start hitting all the yard/garage sales and buy all the junkiest tools you can find. (hand saw) Put them all in one place and name it your loan department. Yeah, I know…not enough room. 
Gene, you're going to need to buy lots of lumber to make that mileage worthwhile. Poor fella
'bout time to head for the shop. I can always clean….lol


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' gang!

and Happy Birthday to my lovely wife Mrs. Mainiac!

Off to put her on a roller coaster at the amusement park today… this could be interesting.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday to Lady Mainiac


----------



## Gene01

Not to worry, Gary. It's a 250 with a V10. It gets GREAT mileage!


----------



## GaryC

I want one, Gene. My wife wants me to get one too. But, if I get one, then she gets something new too. poo on that. I drool every time I see one


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye, ye twerps and twerpette!

Have the entire day off! Just have two more days this week on the scedule, and the weekend off!

Might get a wee bit done? At least it will NOT involve anything to do with melting some plastic resins…

Nominate Stumpy for the title of Laird Mayor of the Realm of Stumpyville….

(and meself as the Wizard of the Dungeon)


----------



## GaryC

bandit….already been smokin' this morning huh?


----------



## bandit571

nah…. didn't do a thing for me back in the day….

of course, stumpy does need a jester for his court of stumpiness, interested???


----------



## GaryC

I think Randy already has that post. But, thanks for the offer


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I've come to a great and miraculous conclusion through the night. 
Besides a few people I want to talk to (most of you guys are in that category), the world can kiss my fat white @$$. 
Sorry. I just had to state how I really feel. 
Howdy all.
I hope you're all doing well.

I need to talk to someone before I go crazy. 
If I ever get back to my laptop I'll send my vent PM. 
Don't worry. 
The person that comment was for probably knows who I'm talking about. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't think you're fat, William.


----------



## bandit571

Moving Day today: moving all them handplanes back down to the Dungeon Shop, holiday is over, time for some work.









My Wood River #4 V3 cleaning up some QSWO after this
 








freshly set and sharpened saw ripped off the bad area, and a small jointer leveled things out a bit









head count is 18 working planes, plus one under re-construction


----------



## GaryC

FAT! That's my category Took me several decades to gain all this weight. Be a shame to lose it all now and need new clothes. Rather spend the bucks on wood

Dang, William….hope it wasn't anything I said. Shouldn't be. I don't ever say anything worthwhile…..


----------



## bandit571

All of which will just have to find a spot down here









about half of my 16 handsaws are hanging from the joists, overhead ( hard hat area, now?)

New drill is being tried out, only cost a dollar bill









and fifty cents for that set of Bullet drill bits, with a case for them to boot..









Seems to missing a bit or two, but hey, it is only two quarters for it…


----------



## GaryC

I love looking at your shop. Makes me smile when I look at mine….lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

If we're populating Stumpyville, Ill be the crazy cat lady.

William, I really don't know anything about venting or wishing a plague on certain people, but Ill try my best to empathize ….


----------



## GaryC

ROFLMAO


----------



## bandit571

Busy weekend?

Saturday night at work, Preform grinder was shut down to clean a filter. Went to start the vacumn system to move all that regrind to a bin…..nothing.. dug around through all that dusty, nasty smelling stuff, nada. Checked the controller for the 10hp motor. As long as I held the breaker in, it would run, atleast the motor. Meter said the reset unit was fried. Looked all over that 1,000,000sqft plant until we found ONE used one on an old, discontinued line. Wired it in, and started things back up. We have Vacumn!

Sunday night: Running them blue water bottle handles. Staple gun, a Bostich 1/2" one, would jam, or would not advance a clip. Took it apart, cleaned everything that moved, and put it back in use. Next night had the same thing happen, seems I am the only one that isn't too lazy to take care of this gun? 450 [email protected] four staples per, that is a lot of use.

Monday night: Had to adjust the machine to keep making all four parts on each shot. Seems cavity #1 had a bad habit of not wanting to leave the mold. It would be pulled in two by the mold. Spray the "hot" side of the mold with mold release, and use some emery clothe to scuff up the cold side. Worked for a couple hours, then stop the line and do it again. Wound up with about 125 bad parts, out of over 14, 000 good ones. At least they did come out of the mold…

Also ran the grinding room all three nights, with Sat. night being by myself. Torn down five units of bottle QC said were junk, and ground them. Once the preform grinder was running again, ground 9 gaylords full of preforms @ 20,000 parts per box. Along with doing two colour changes back there, and making sure the lines were getting a supply of regrind to their blenders. We grind up all scrap plastic parts, and reuse them to make new ones. About 10-30% regrind in a bottle..

Oh, and played Janitor all weekend , too. To include the Blending room on the other side of the building. Needed filters cleaned, floor cleaned, machines cleaned. About 400' walk, one way.


----------



## bandit571

And that wasn't even a rant, just a normal weekend of making plastic part, 12 hours at a time.

Maybe I do have a bone spur on the heel, all that time on concrete floors. Unless I'm entering something on the computer, I do not get to set down….


----------



## GaryC

Glad I'm old and retired


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad I'm young and retarded.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Stumpy. I had no idea you were young…..


----------



## bandit571

I'm tired right now, don't know IF I want to be RE-tired….

lets see
Gary as Herr Schiestmeister/ jestor to
stumpiness as the Laird of the Manor/Assylum
74 as the Catty Woman, er Cat Woman
Bandit as Waldo
Rex:


> ?
> William


DS??

a fellow named Lance could play Butch, and scare Stumpy just a bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Catty woman! I can see that….


----------



## DIYaholic

I think, I'd like to see the Cat Woman!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Tool Gloat!? (Is it a gloat if you really didn't want to buy it in the first place?)










Hitachi 12-in 15 Amp Dual Bevel Compound Laser Miter Saw

Was going together the Hitachi 10" Rex suggested then saw in the clearance area where someone had returned this one. Got it for just a bit more than 10".


----------



## Gene01

Maybe it isn't a gloat Yankee, but it sure is worthy of one. Great buy. 
I hope you like it.


----------



## Dogboy

I don't own any Hitachi power tools. I gotta say though they look cool.


----------



## Gene01

Got my maple. Nice stuff and wide enough, too. Man, do they have some great looking wood in there.
Gary, You can have my 250. Make an offer. 140K on her and she still runs like a striped a$$ ape.
Went 211 miles @ 80+ MPH and used almost 3/4 of a tank. Or, a bit less than 18 gal.


----------



## GaryC

Well now, Gene. You going to fill the back end of that truck with maple and walnut?
Shameless, man, you can't use tired old ad photo's You gotta show a pic of your machine in the shop. Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Ya gotta use *bold*, if ya wantz ta *gloat!!!*
ex: Picked up a *Hitachi 12-in 15 Amp Dual Bevel Compound Laser Miter Saw*, on clearance!!!

I currently have the Kobalt 10" SCMS….
My plan is to save some floor space in the shop and upgrade to a 12" NON-slider!!!

Like Gary said….
Pictures in the shop are a requirement!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gary*- I don't always FEEL young, but I'm 35.

*Yanks*- That was a good buy! A 12" will give you extra capacity without losing accuracy like you would with a sliding 10" model. You should send *Rex* a box of sawdust or something since he gave you the tip on it!

*Randy*- Don't you like your Cobalt? I checked one out at Lowes a while back and it seemed nice. I don't remember which model.

I have two radial arm saws, as you guys know. But at times I think I'd prefer a compound miter saw instead.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, you ruined the whole dang pun


----------



## DIYaholic

I like my Kobalt saw.
It's just that the sliding feature makes it a space hog. I will deligate the slider to off-site jobs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty must be playing somewhere….
My post is lost in the interwebby portal!!!


----------



## Dogboy

Ya know my Slider does everything my RAS used to do and with much less tinkering. But I miss it. Getting rid of it makes me feel like I put down a favorite pet, but the overall space is so much less when storing. Which brings me to my Tool Gloat. I now have a new 8 inch grizzly jointer.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-x-72-Jointer-3-HP-w-Mobile-Base-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0656P

for about 500 bucks. up and working. A while back their outlet center had a batch with blemished paint so sold at a steep discount. I then applied a 10% off coupon. Its not fine tuned yet but it is already so much better then my 4 inch second hand Menard's model (from which I yanked the 1 HP motor for my sander build.)


----------



## DIYaholic

Sweet jointer Dogboy!!!
That appears to be gloat worthy.


----------



## DamnYankee

It's like Christmas with all these tool gloats


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually I don't have a storage issue with my RAS as its built into a wall long workbench but I am having storage issues for my new *Hitachi 12-in 15 Amp Dual Bevel Compound Laser Miter Saw*


----------



## StumpyNubs

One thing I do like my radial arm saws for is using a dado set. Can't do that with a miter saw! And a RAS has better dust collection. But they take up a lot of room and are hard to keep tuned up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
You can store that awesome *Hitachi 12-in 15 Amp Dual Bevel Compound Laser Miter Saw*, in my shop….
You would need to schedule an appointment for future use though!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

New Worksharp review video compares the 2000 to the 3000. Check it out!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the video, Stumpy. Good info. Answered a question for me


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's another video about Worksharp accessories.

Here's one about the knife sharpener they make.

And here's one for Worksharp's newest tool- the Field Sharpener.

Man, it sucks not being able to embed video on Lumberjocks!


----------



## DIYaholic

I love my *WS3000*....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Video ?
Hell. I tried thirty minutes today to load a photo. 
What happened to cause the uploading problems?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy great reviews,


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a night folks….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Good morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary, and all other miscreants of Stumpyville.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I'm late to the miter saw discussion. 
Got rid of mine long ago and have not regretted it a bit. 
It was collecting dust anyway. 
Everything I used to do the the miter saw I now do with either the Osbourne or the Incra sled on my table saw. 
I've bee told I can't do compound miters on the table saw. 
I've done them many times though, and safer than with miter saw because my hands were nowhere near the blade. 
The trick is creative used of those wooden clamps. 
Of course, if I done cutting away from my shop, a good miter saw would be an absolute necessity.

Morning all. 
Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Still posting on the phone when I post. 
Haven't felt up to pulling out the laptop. 
I actually started to last night but pulled it out to realize the battery was dead and I have left the charge cord at the shop. 
So I opted to put it back up and go to bed.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.


----------



## GaryC

Working that maple yet Gene?


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' y'all

Coffee drunk…may need more…

Big news in the Shameless Damn Yankee household this week…

My older daughter has been into drama/theater since about 2nd grade. The school we go to runs from pre-school (3yo) to 12th grade. Between the school and several local drama programs she has been in one production or another about 3 times a year. For school, the middle schoolers (for us that's 5-8th grade) can participate but almost exclusively in the ensemble (gotta pay your dues and the high schoolers get the big parts). Well this year she is in 9th grade and thus a high schooler. This fall the school is doing Oliver, and she is being considered for the LEAD female role of Nancy. The ironic bummer is that her competitor is a senior. The senior, a very nice girl, who can sing and dance and act better than average cannot sing and dance and act as well as my daughter. The ironic part is that the lead female role is one that does not require as much acting and singing ability as one of the major supporting roles. As my daughter is more flexible (aka better actress) in what she can do than the other girl she will likely get cast in the supporting role and not the lead.


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, glad she got the role. I understand the senior's last chance and all that but, that's kinda the way life is. It would be a shame to see the better actress miss out for PC reasons. Too much of that going around. 
Does she (your daughter) have ideas of going on with acting as a career?


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Cuttin' and planin' today. Resawing and sizing parts tomorrow.

For all you old farts like me, now we know why we can't find a job.

WHY OLD MEN DON'T GET HIRED!

Job Interview:

Human Resources Manager: "What is your greatest weakness?"

Old Man : "Honesty."

Human Resources Manager: "I don't think honesty is a weakness."

Old Man : "I don't really give a ******************** what you think."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

So nice to see you back posting William.

DY Congrats on you daughters achievement.

Got a bit of shop time yesterday. Sawed the side to the cart box top, planed, shaped and sanded the pieces. Also searched out for suitable top and bottom pieces for the plant holder now that the main body is finished. A good day, just wished I had more time.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that's a great one. Gotta pass that one on
Rex. glad you had a good day. You got much more accomplished than I did.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee, 
Sounds like you have a very talented daughter, there. Hope she gets whichever role she desires.

Rex, 
It's great to see you up and around so quickly. I know what you said but, I hope the trend continues.

Ted,
YOU'RE BACK! Good to see you.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - oh does she ever!!

Its not som much a PC thing that would cause my daughter to not get the lead role, but more becasue she's (my daughter) is the better actor/singer and the non-lead part actually requires a better actor/singer than the lead. This happens more frequently than one might think. Take the play Oliver, Oliver actually has very few lines and very little signing even though its the title role. Artful Dodger, the supporting role has a WHOLE LOT more acting and signing required of it. In Pippin, the title role is actually secondary to the role of "Lead Player" in terms of acting/singing/dancing. There are many plays/movies where the supporting roles really require a better actor, and have a greater impact on the overall production than the title/lead role.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
The 1.5L Zojirushi came yesterday. Got it full of iced tea and it looks to be a really good thermos. When the cold sets in, it's gonna be great for coffee.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I'm absolutely sold on them, Sandra got one of their jugs and loves it.


----------



## bandit571

Just how many jugs does Sandra have, again?

Marin' to ye. Sitting at the local Library on one of their computers. Just need a library card to use them, since I do, I can still get on here and bug evrybody…

Gene: A urban legend has it that the Grand Canyon was created when a Sheriff raided a local brothel. the working girls threw out all of their supply of Aulm into a nearby creek. Dried it up so badly that a large canyon soon appeared. when asked how much did that supply of stuff cost, the reply was "about a Grand", so that is where it got it's name from.


----------



## bandit571

I live in a city where once a fellow named Chief Blue Jacket once called home. Southeast of here is a "marker" showing where Old Town was built by the Shawnee. To the northeast is another marker, showing the Greeneville Treaty line.

down south of here, near the county line, is a burial ground not much bigger than most garages. In it's wrought iron fence area are the graves of the first Newmans to settle the area, around 1820 or so, and across the road is another area. Named after a Methodist Church started by The Newman society, and known as Olive Chapel. Church is long gone, just the graves remain.

just a wee bit of history for you all….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

I have been doing to much work lately my Dr said. Went in to my appointment yesterday and he was shocked at how swollen my hands were. I told him all I was doing was making a work bench. I will show pictures in a few days. He told me to Ice my hands for several days and no working for two weeks. 

I just want to say how much I love you guys and gals. You mean alot to me even if I am not here everyday.

God Bless and take care
Arlin

PS - I need a good Rip saw to use for my table when I can get back to it. If anyone has an extra I sure could use it.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, 
That's a new one on me. And here, all this time I thought the natives dug it, looking for water.


----------



## GaryC

whew… hot..tired…got stuff done though. Cleaned part of the shop. Got some spraying done. Got two water tanks moved. Wrapped a donkey's leg. Tore up the head of a gavel I was making so I started another one. Got a puzzle for a friend glued. More than I've done in a while. 
Shameless..I misunderstood. I went back to read it. So, we hope she loses the lead part and gets a support part because it's the better part. 
Got to go to the mill tomorrow. Need to puck up some walnut. If I lived 1000 miles west, I'd just drop by Gene's place and scavenge.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - I don't know what she/we are hoping for…yes we want the lead, but yes we know the supporting role requires a more capable actor, but its NOT THE LEAD! uuuuuuggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Teenage Girls (drama queens at that), what can I say?


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, I know the feeling. I had one of those years ago. Now she has her own. I so enjoy watching it all go on. Payback, sort of. 
I was at my son's house a few years back My grandson was playing around where we were working. I QUIETLY watched as he took the limb shears and cut the power cord to his dads router. I tried and tried and tried to not laugh out loud. Alas, I broke lose and laughed.. I could see it all over my sons face. He wanted to say all sorts of things but, with me there….. you know. It was great.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang… I take a day off and yuse-guys all go nuts…

DY…

re. the new chop saw…. nice score on the warp speed Hitachi…. wait untill you see how space aged their big router looks… you'll want an entire fleet of Hitachi star ships. I think a 12" non slider was a good option.

re. Oliver… if they're casting Dodger with a female, that would be the far better part… regardless of which is top billed. I hope for your sake that they don't try to get her to play Nancy…. drama be damned… if I ever had to sit through watching my daughter being abused by some bum and ultimately murdered… I'm comin' up on stage and raisin' some serious hell.

Dog Boy…

YOU SUCK!! Did you get the jointer new at Grizzly's scratch and dent sale? I sure wish I lived closer to one of their facilities. PA is a long haul from Mainiac land… and I can't get there without going through NY… which I avoid as much as possible.

All,

wrt. the Stumpyville chamber of commerce…. I am officially applying for the office of "nutty professor"

Bandit,

re. your disfunctional employer… they need to bite the bullet and hire some help. Sounds like the entire high tech operation has deteriorated to the point of being held together with duct tape and shoe string, and that you're the lead duct taper.

William,

I hope I'm not the one who's gonna get the pm… I hope you can get things sorted out and land in a better place. You got some serious kimchee goin' on… with precious little lives the ones most likely affected by the outcomes.

Stumpy,

You call yourself the "King of Wing" and yet say that you can't put a dado blade on a SCMS. Get creative man!

Haven't seen the latest vids yet….. but am very interested in the work sharp system. I'm regretting dropping $40 on better 6" wheels for my lamo HF grinder a year ago…. which I still never use… that $ would have gone quite a ways towards a WS

That's all for now….

Carry on :^)


----------



## GaryC

Did someone just pass thru here?


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. funny story…. so long as the router wasn't plugged in….

I can neither confirm, nor deny that I've ever seen an extension cord cut whilst still plugged in…

But if i was to see such and event close up, I can only imagine that lots of sparks would fly.


----------



## bandit571

Seen a few cut, think "hedge trimmers"?

Got to go back to the nut house tonight and tomorrow night, might make another 4-500 boxes again. 
Might find out about how the Audit went at work, but not worried about it. Seems a group of people go through the area, clipboards and cameras at the ready, working on the ideal of "how many demerits can I find, and win a prize" sort of BS. Remember Lt. Fuzz from Bettle Bailey? Think an entire "crew" of them…

almost like having to stand inspection…

Last Inspection I went through, they got all bent out of shape. Seems instead of standing there in the class As, I was hanging around in civies. Seems that was turn in day, due to retirement from Uncle Sugar….Haven't stood for one since, from anyone.


----------



## Dogboy

Matt, it was purchased from their online outlet store. I was just browsing while on a break at work. Admittedly when I received it it looked as if the boxes had been handled by an over caffeinated Sasquatch It had no "plug in" at the end of its cord. Finally its paint, as advertised, was bubbling and loose in a few areas. other then that it is perfect and under full warranty.

I have fiddled with tuning it up but I need a better straight edge.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, it wasn't plugged in or I would have topped him. The whole thing was just a perfect set-up. That same grandson graduated high school last year…that's how long it's been


----------



## Gene01

That was a steal, Dogboy. Good on ya!

One of our dogs chewed almost through my shop vac cord, and it *was* plugged in. Blew the GFI. Don't know if he got a tingle, but he never chewed another cord.

Bandit, 
Didja grin?


----------



## DamnYankee

Matt - yea she will either get Nancy or Mrs Sourberry…. She was HYSTERICAL as Sourberry in her call back… She can make facial expressions you can see from the back row of the theater… The other girl can play Nancy well enough (not as well but well enough) but cannot pull off Sourberry, Bett, or any the others. Dodger will likely be played as/by a girl. The girl that looks like will get it is a senior and very good.


----------



## ssnvet

DY… Our girls all love drama, but the older ones are not brave enough to perform in front of strangers, so they have always opted for the chorus. Funny, because they never flinch at band concerts or recitals. They seem to save their best "dramatic performances for their mother and I… Usually when they want to get out of something (we believe in chores).


----------



## JL7

Been out of the loop here this week…....

I suppose Marty is out by the mailbox…........go home Marty…


----------



## JL7

Gene got the Maple….....touchdown!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did someone yell for me???

No? good…..

I'm goin' back out to my mailbox…..


----------



## JL7

Bump…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Marty does not need to go home.
He just needs to stay out of my neighborhood!!!
Instead of neighborhood, make that state!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Look what ya done did there, Jeff…
One utterance of the monster's name and it appears!!!


----------



## JL7

Friends of Marty, stand up…..


----------



## JL7

Well, I guess that sums it up…


----------



## JL7

I stood up…......


----------



## JL7

Long week here for sure…....you don't want to know…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty,who


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I thought it was "Stand Up To Cancer"....
I guess Marty is a cancer, of sorts!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I need someone to carry a package across the border for me… You in partner???


----------



## JL7

Marty who? the one that pretends we aren't talking about him….....The Party Barge Marty. The Mail Box Marty. The Museum Marty…

Name that Marty….


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, how's Topo Gigio?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need to know your height and weight so I know what size package it will take to put you in…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, where do we meet up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The party barge is dry docked this weekend. It ended up in the shop for repairs after it fried the starter and part of the electrical last weekend…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Was it a "mechanical failure" or "operator error"???
I'm guessing the latter….


----------



## JL7

Vikings score…....(Randy)....

Get er fixed up Marty…...I have a friend with a party barge (and a 330 hp outboard) and a Lynx cat….a 33 lb power packed killer. There is no lack of excitement on the lake when "kitty" comes out.


----------



## JL7

Maybe not a 330 HP outboard….but when he cracks the throttle, everything fly's off the floor…....I mean everything…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that party barge makes for a fast party


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanna borrow the kitty. We're gonna go visit Randy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty hope it didnt fry the power packs,


----------



## boxcarmarty

It'll save on that box…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i am still looking


----------



## boxcarmarty

I should know more by next week eddie…..

Night…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks for leaving the mailbox Marty…....sleep good…


----------



## JL7

Eddie….what you building down there??


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
We got a rather large lake here….
Plenty of room to maneuver and party!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - as of right now, the Vikings are winning….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i havent been doing much ,i been tied up in courts with the SS people on my disability they are sloooooooooow and but got a letter from the judge yesterday and it was approved so it want be long now


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news Eddie!

Jeff,
It's only PRE-season….
Scores & outcomes are secondary….


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, at least good news is better than no news and just waiting. Congrats


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder what the Saints are doing ,
this SS has been going on for some time sense 2011 it say i will get a back pay if i do im taking a road trip first off havent been any where sense i retired , know im going to see some of yall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary it has been a long time comeing


----------



## JL7

Eddie…....you are the man…......you got through that BS….....and great for you for getting approved! Go get it man, you earned it…...


----------



## JL7

Vikes are still winning Randy…


----------



## JL7

An Eddie Road Trip…..Can't wait….....bring the camera….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I can't say the same thing about my Buffalo Bills…
Detroit Lions 35 - Buffalo Bills 13 FINAL


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Marty, which border are you headed for?

Matt and DY - we do the drama thing here too. My daughter loves loves loves it. Has done some minor roles, some bigger one (BEST Mary Poppins EVER). She'd love to find a career in theatre.


----------



## Momcanfixit

School starts next week here. Getting the kids organized. Baked muffins this evening and sandwich rolls for the freezer. Shop time is highly unlikely until that magic yellow bus picks them up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff it is a lot of BS three heart attacks you would think it would be a easy one but the i guess so many are tring to beat the system its the way they handle it


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
If you teach her how to make popcorn and pour a soda….
She'll always have a career in "The Theatre"!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 has left the building.

Night all


----------



## JL7

Goodnight *74 *......

Randy…...Vikes win….....(for once).....

I'm with William, I don't give a rats a$$ about sports…......but between you and me Randy, Vikes won….


----------



## DIYaholic

I like sports….
I'm a fan….
NOT a FANATIC!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, you reminded me a week ago when the Vikings were losing …...they won tonight.










I hate pro sports…..did I say that?


----------



## DIYaholic

How did I remind you a week ago, that they were winning tonight???

Do I have ESP or a time traveling machine???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hope tomorrow is a better day at work!

Time to go pee-pee-night-night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Got it….

Thanks Randy….

A parting video…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great song Jeff 
nite,Randy ,Marty ,74 and John boy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wonder if they are going to get back to where we can do the copy and embed videos or is is gone for good


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..don't think it's gone for good…..I predict it will be back…....

For eddie:


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been way, way out of the loop lately. What is the deal with videos lately?
Also,am I the only one having issues posting pictures?

Anyway. 
Good day today. 
I ignored everyone who wanted anything, went straight to the shop. Then while there, anyone who came in got ignored. It made a few mad but made me real happy. I done a lot and turned my troubles away on a nice pen.

As for now, I left the house and came to whataburger. This double bacon cheese ain't gonna eat itself. So you guys and gals take care.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Jeff…. Fill us in on the big flick…..

Are you still employed?

Are you enrolling in a crash Spanish class?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i think they are have problem with it least ways with the videos , gotta love a double cheese burger and sometime you just got to get away to vicissitude


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt i took the Spanish classes and only thing i learnt was im not going to get it ,i have trouble with the English and i have study languages for many years as a hobby of mine but Spanish was a hard one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all


----------



## JL7

Nite Eddie….


----------



## GaryC

Testing..testing…

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.

You passed the tests, Gary.


----------



## Gene01

A fella over on Router Forums posted this.

"I no longer have problems with road rage.

You may not have known I had issues with road rage.
However, since I picked up my new bike people no longer seem to annoy me any more.

Maybe I have mellowed.

Just wanted to let you know I'm over all of that now."


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

I you don't like the way I'm driving then stay off of the sidewalk!

*74* - My whole family does theater. My oldest daughter is the actress/singer/dancer. My wife does costuming and make-up. My youngest daughter does tech crew. I build sets and props.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'm so proud Last time I passed anything, people around me were offended
Nice bike too but, can't haul much wood on it


----------



## Gene01

It's not for haulin' Gary.
At the price of hardwood today, it's an escort unit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I gotta get me one of them…


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, can we expect to see a video of your new bike?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubberachis,

3 days rest for the weary coming up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Sorry for no posts yesterday, no shop time as my trucker son arrived on a break. We spent the whole day together basically doing nothing but talking and catching up, a really good day.

Well today I should get some shop time while trying to avoid the hot times, so I'll report back later about what I got to do.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## GaryC

Quick break for lunch and see Rex. Glad you had the time with your son, Rex. I always enjoy those times with my kids. 
Got to get back to the shop. Going to be 101 today. That makes the shop about 115.


----------



## DamnYankee

Cast list will be posted at 3:15 eastern time…..


----------



## GaryC

Can't wait. May have to get a loan from Eddie and buy a ticket
Had to come in. Already 100 outside.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
WILLIAM,

*WILLIAM!!!,*
I guess he is ignoring me….
;^)

Rex,
Time with your son, is much better than shop time, I'm sure.
Now if you could get your son in the shop, that would be somethin'!!!

Gene,
Awesome bike!

Rob,
It's 3:35pm Eastern Time….


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone starts and ends their holiday weekend on a positive note!!!

No 3-Day weekend for me….
I've got 4 properties to mow tomorrow….
I hope I can stay dry (That does NOT mean abstaining from alcohol consumption!!!)
Scattered showers forecasted for tomorrow, Sunday, Monday & Tuesday!!!

I need to hit the shower, then go buy some WOOD for a "real" WW project!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Still waiting to hear… I am at work so I have to wait for daughter to text me…......


----------



## GaryC

Text her. Tell her lots of us are waiting to hear


----------



## DamnYankee

drum roll please…......................................

The part of Mrs. Bedwin will be played by my daughter (pretty much as expected).

Oh….and apparently I got cast as one of the Doctors…..and I didn't even audition


----------



## bandit571

Spent four hours in the ER last night, instead of at work. Found out that, yes, I do have a bone spur starting to grow in the middle of the heel. Three x-rays to tell me that?

hoping to get to work tonight, and not get fired. Missed too many days this year on medical stuff…

oh well, happens, happens. 
can always go sit in a guard shack somewhere, while waiting on that retirement check….

Might go rust hunting tomorrow…..


----------



## GaryC

YEEEE HAA…. Proud for her.
You a doc? Well now….ain't you just somethin'


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Apparently, your talents are well known and respected!!!
You'll have to tone it down a bit, as to not upstage your daughter's performance!!!

Bandit,
Bandit,
Bandit….
They can't fire you….
You're the "spit & bailing wire" that holds that place together!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy 
Randy
Randy

No I'm not ignoring you. I read every post on the stumpy thread. It's just a lot easier to read on this phone than to post. I don't go inside my house much anymore except to sleep or grab pain meds. So I haven't been on my laptop in a couple of weeks. 
Did I miss something?
If you ask me a question directly and I miss it, send me a PM.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I think you may have missed something….
My last Blog entry....
You never commented, so I figure you may have missed it.

Based on that entry, I do have a question….
Can you offer some recommendations for a brand or selection of blades, for a newbie to try?
What source do you use for your blades/miniature twist drill bits?
I was looking at the Flying Dutchman assortment pack from Mikes Workshop.
It comes with 5 of each of the following blades:
FD-UR #5, FD-SR #5, FD-TC #5, FD-PSR #5, FD-Polar #5.

I doubt that I will be doing highly detailed fretwork, just some simple scrolling.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I used mostly spirals.
Detail work-FD#3
Very detailed word-FD#2-0
General work in thin material, depending on hardness of material-FD#5 or FD#7
Thick material I used pinned blades on my crapsman made by Olson.

I'm sorry I missed you post. I promise to look at it ASAP. With the situation at hand I've only been checking this thread (my buddies), PMs, and post that friends PM me and ask me to look at. 
My deepest apologies that I haven't been able to keep up very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
EDIT:
Thanks for the reply. *No appologies needed.*
I just thought you would be interested in that paticular blog entry.

Back to regular programming….
Don't rush back to your laptop to answer. Whenever you have time to post is OK with me. I'm in absolutely no rush, remember I procrastinate, so it'll be a while before I order them anyway!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, there is a learning curve to spirals. 
I started out with flat blades and later moved to spirals. For most people, if you can't cut it with a flat blade, spirals will drive you nuts. I've heard of a few people learning from the start with spirals but it seems like an exercise in frustration to me. I suggests flats until you get good at it. Used the same number as above in the flying Dutchmam line. There's also a variety of different style flat blades. Myself, I've always likes the reverse tooth because it leaves less tear out on the bottom as you're cutting.


----------



## DIYaholic

I read that same advice, regarding spiral blades. I also read that personal preference goes a long way towards blade selection. I'll try the "assortment pack" along with a few others and go from there.
Thanks for the input!!! I'm sure I will have more questions, once I delve into this scrolling thing.

Have no fear William….
I'm sure that my scrolling skills will NEVER compete with yours!!!
Take care my friend and carry on….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Until I can get back to normal randy, please PM me any questions. I'll help any way I can. 
I also check my email daily. It is
[email protected]
Don't be surprised at your own abilities whe it comes to scrolling. I never thought I'd be good at it either. 
In my opinion, the problem with scrolling is that most people fall into one of four categories. 
1. They give up before ever learning to do it properly. 
2. They learn it but only use it occasionally because they have so much else going on. 
3. They learn it but hate it, so they pile stuff on their scroll saw just for an excuse not to use it. 
4. They love it, get very good at it and surprise themselves with what they can create.


----------



## DIYaholic

Will do William. I see myself as a #2….
I've got a lot of procrastinating that I've been putting off!!!

I hope things return to normal quickly or at least get better for you asap!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

So oldest (14) is Ms Bedwin, I'm Dr Grimwig, my wife is Old Sally, and the youngest (11) is asst stage mgr.

With the list of characters having to be actual kids a few adults were roped in to play old people


----------



## DamnYankee

In other news…
My father had a Dr appt earlier this week - regular check up - complained of minor chest pains while walking - as a result he is in the hospital tonight with a triple bypass scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
The play sounds like a true family affair, that will provide memories for years to come.
Have fun with it!!!

Sorry to hear of your father's health issue. My thoughts will be with all of your family, as he sails through the surgery and recuperates.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow DY, that's quite a family production.

Sorry to hear about your Dad, but glad it was caught at minor chest pain.

It looks as though I may actually get some shop time tomorrow….


----------



## DamnYankee

*74* did I mention I always build set?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob Sorry to hear about your Dad will pray for a full recovery ,its a good thing he found it out ,they have come along ways on these by passes ,i had one in 1999 ,and he will feel a lot better when it all over .


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning is coming….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning cruel world. 
It' 3:30 in the AM. 
I am up and cannt sleep. 
My back is in trouble but meds are taken. 
I hear fish calling my name. 
So I am not waking no one. 
They will find my note whe they wake. 
I'm loaded up and waiting for coffee to finish brewing. 
Then I am pulling out and pointing myself towards Steele Bayou. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

William I wana go. That is the best frog hole in the whole damn state.
Well I have packed all the kids with the kitchen sink and am headed off to Jeff Busby Park.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

William, I hope the fish are biting and that your meds kick in soon.
Dave, have fun. Hope you get down the road at least 10 miles before the first bathroom break.

The males in the household are heading out to Fundy Park to hike and camp. The females are staying home. That means one thing : SHOP TIME FOR MAMA!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sitting here watching the sunrise. 
My favorite time of day to be one with nature. 
All is quite and serene. 
So far all I've caught is two carp and a gar. 
Neither are good eating. 
You know what they say about a bad day fishing being better than a good day's work. 
I say hogwash. 
There's no such thing as a bad day fishing.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Nubbers!
On our way to see the NC State Wolfpack season opener!
We were suppose to go to Charleston today for the weekend but when my wife heard about my Dad she can Elle's the reservations thinking we would need to stay in town but as the surgery isn't until TUESDAY we don't need to stick around. She was thoughtful but we've known since the first report on my Dad that the bypass was scheduled for Tuesday.. Oh well I'd rather go to the game (been to Charleston lots of time. Even honeymooned there)


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubba-Nubbas,

DY… best wishes and prayers for you pops tripple. Glad they found the heart problem, b4 the heart problem found him.

I spent some "quality time" in Charleston years ago… Charleston Naval Station that is…. Submarine Squadron Four at Pier Mike…..

I was propositioned by a hooker outside the base gate for the first and only time in my life there…

Run away Matt, run away!!!! :^o


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Shop time yesterday was devoted to starting to install a replacement computer in the shop as the old was was …....well old, and could only run win-XP which was becoming a problem. After trying a few months ago to get the shop security camera installed and failing, it was necessary to have a computer with a bit more "ooomph" running later Win versions. As many of you wil know setting up a machine from scratch takes a bunch of time, so I'm not finished yet. The system will not just be for the camera, but will also run the CNC as well.

Very hot here, we'll be over 100 today.

Hope everyone has a great day and holiday weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

85 and MUGGY here…. fired up the recently repaired chain saw and went after the other half of the last tree I dropped.

Saw ran well, but I could only work 2.5 hours b4 fatiguing. Guess I aint the lumber jock I used to be :^(

Might have to cool off in the man cave after lunch :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, is very hot out there already. We are heading for 103 and maybe more.
Keep the fluid intake going to be safe.


----------



## ssnvet

Put up the new bird feeder I got my wife for her BD….

looks just like this..










hope the squirrels don't chew the rope I used


----------



## DIYaholic

My holiday weekend is now underway….
Go to the fridge….
Go to "The Lair"....
Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!

Perhaps a snack, then a shower and a nap to think it over!!!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, it's 103 here right now. I'm guessing you went over that today


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
103 years old today???
I didn't know it was you hatch, er birthday!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's quiet in here tonight. The menfolk left this morning for camping, and my 13 yr old daughter has the teenage ability to sleep until 1pm. So I got HOURS of time in the shop. Woo-hoo!
I put my planer and crosscut sled to good use and am making 2 cutting boards. The first is the quilt design I've been fiddling with, and the second is from all the scraps from the first.
I love nine-patch quilts, but I prefer them on the diagonal, so that's what I'm trying to do for the board.










Nothing is glued up yet, except for most of the strips of three that make up the 'quilt' blocks.


----------



## ssnvet

I've got to make me a cutting board one of these days.


----------



## Momcanfixit

They're fun to make, but I see how people end up doing lots of them. Plan a design, end up with scraps. Use up scraps, think up a design. Repeat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm going to keep the quilt one for myself if it turns out okay.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they look great ,its amazing how much you can do when undisturbed in the shop , i want to build some soon ,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, the day flew by Eddie and I had a blast.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm thinking I'll be tired tomorrow, but it was well worth it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

A full day in a woodshop is work but its fun when the work is the kind you want to do .


----------



## GaryC

Never tried a cutting board. Need to do one just so I can say I did it. 
I was in the shop early today but, heat ran me off. It got up to 103 early….that's outside. Lots hotter in the shop. Had to give it up. 
Looking forward to seeing your board finished, Sandra. How thick is that thing?


----------



## bandit571

Went to a Labour Day Fest today, about ten miles from the house. A few hundred trctors were running around the Lion's Park there.









Some small ones , too









And no, that ain't my pick up truck sitting there









Went down there to check out all the tools, saw an anvil for Dave, but the guy wanted $175 for an abused, beat up, and chipped anvil. I was looking for some hand planes, found a bunch, and could only afford two small ones. Better prices on ebay than here…









Maybe that Michi-gander might want a few? The place is open until Monday night, or so.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

same weather here but then its always hellish weather in August,if just a little bit of wind would help , the boards is why im building a drum sander but they say their are addictive


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm in the middle of a long winded blog entry….
Just stopping in to say hello….
*HELLO!!!*

*74*,
Lookin' good!
*If* the board comes out looking like fire wood….
Give it to Matt….
He won't need to make one then!!! ;^)

Gotta go….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit it looks like great weather there and fun ,in that first picture beside the old tractor is that a old cotton gin?


----------



## GaryC

If it's wood, it's addictive…lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

There are few things on this earth that I hate as much as those "abused pet" commercials. One just came on the television and I had to turn the channel. I'm no sissy, but I can be brought near to tears (in a very manly sort of way, of course) by a dog who looks abused, neglected or even just a little sad. Those commercials should be outlawed. It takes only a few seconds of one to ruin my whole evening.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go hug my dogs so I don't slit my wrists…


----------



## GaryC

I'm there with ya, Stumpy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know what you mean Stumpy ,somebody that abuses animals i have very little use for , they are in a bad case of an adjustment


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I have a question about the end grain cutting board everyone is making, including Sandra I see. 
What do you guys who do not have a drum sander do?
I know you could just sand it till it's perfectly flat. 
Is there a better way to get it close as possible though before giving your sanders a workout?
How about light passes through the thickness planer? Has anyone tried that with any success?
Then, what sanders work best? Belt? 
Ok. 
That's several questions actually. So sue me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife and I have been married 17 years. We don't have any kids, but I love my dogs like they were children.

Maya is an Australian Shepherd who is afraid of bugs, milk, noises and most everything else but still thinks she's the toughest thing in the world while she's looking out the window at whatever goes on in the neighborhood.

Puddles is a small terrier mix that showed up cold and hungry on the doorstep a couple years ago and adopted us. She spends most days thinking about the big frog that lives in the koi pond in the back yard which she befriended last year and likes to go out to visit at least every ten minutes.

Both dogs are the type that absolutely have to be near you at all times.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, I had a great day. Any day that a man can witness a sunrise like this is a good day. 
Sometimes I have to slow down to remember what makes living so good. 
God put so much here for us to enjoy. 
And sitting to watch something this beautiful doesn't cost one red cent. 
Good night all.


----------



## GaryC

William, I've never tried it but, I kinda thing sending it thru a planer would be the wrong way to go.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i love my dog hes my best friend ,and one of my family ,hes there always just glad to see me and the same with me ,,my doctor even said it was ok that i talk to my dog as long as he dont talk back i told him he had him confused with my teenagers ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its not good to do ,if its end grain ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- Sunrises are great. I wish they didn't have to happen so early in the morning, though.

Your comment about God putting it there for us to enjoy is something that I have thought about many times. God didn't have to make things with variety of color, taste, sound, etc. Evolution teaches that the fittest survive, and those frivolities aren't necessary to survival. The fact that we have so much variety tells us something about God and what he thinks about us. And if he thinks so much of us, he must have a plan for us. And if he has a plan for us, he must have a way that he wants us to live.

It's a shame that there are so many religions and yet few can agree on those fundamental issues.


----------



## GaryC

Two dogs (spoiled) Border collie that is suppose to be out with the horses but would rather stay in the house until I go out. Then she want's to make sure I see her working the horses. If I'm looking the other way, she makes a long run around me so she can pass in front of me on her way to the horses. The other is a mini schnauzer. Rotten as she can be. Think the whole would is here for her convenience. Knows how to love you into doing what she wants. Then, one lazy cat. Loves to sit on the keyboard. He has almost killed off all the flying squirrels around here. There is no way I could exist without my animals. I've lost a few this year. Hard to get over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Planing end grain is a no-no. It's the fastest way to have a big accident. I hurt myself once running endgrain across the jointer. A drum sander is best, but a belt sander can work in a pinch. If you have a lot of material to remove, make a router jig similar to the ones used to flatten big boards. Then sand.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William looks like God blessed you with a beautiful sun rise ,sure helps putting thing in the right perception.sounds like you are having a great time .


----------



## GaryC

William, once you have it glued up, send it to Stumpy. He can make a video of it and send it back to you. Easy!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Stumpy… If you don't like early, watch the sun set. It's a lot later and God made those too


----------



## StumpyNubs

God made sunsets? Darwin is turning over in his grave!


----------



## GaryC

That's part of his evolution. It's called evolution revolution

Oh, I just realized how bad that one was. I'm going to bed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

one of my kids came home from school and told me they had a class on some of his theorys on evolution asked what he thought said he asked the teacher why didnt all the monkeys get it


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to get religious on you. I know it's against the rules.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think evolution is a matter of this: Either you believe the bible is the inspired word of God, or you believe it's just a book. The bible says God created each kind of animal, etc. So if you believe in evolution, you have to believe the book ofGenesis is just a story.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evolution has to many flaws in the theory,i believe its the Word of God too and he created all and has a plan that's being carried out , Genesis is the beginning it say In the begining as far as a date goes he didnt say when that beginning was so only he knows but it was a long time ago


----------



## bandit571

Didn't see any cotton gins. Dry town anyway.









Who are you calling lazy?









This one has gotten too fat to get in there anymore….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if i wanted to get a copy of woodcraft magazine of may 2005 can you buy a old copy ?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll leave the philosophical debate to you folks….
I hate a good argument!!! ;^)

I posted a very long winded Blog Entry, if anyone is looking for something to put them to sleep!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie, few people actually notice that! If you add up the dates and time periods in the bible it says that Adam was created about 6,000 years ago. So some people say the earth is only a few thousand years old. But the first verse of the bible says that the earth was created "in the beginning" and THEN God started creating animals and people. The earth could have been billions of years old before the "days" of Genesis started.

Those evolutionists that say geology contradicts the bible need to re-read the first verse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The local library may have a copy. Although, old issues may be available from the publisher, or someone???


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's well past 1 AM here, and as you guys know, I need more beauty sleep. So I'm off.

Talk to you later!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that dog and cat has it made ,looks like your boy has a friend on the watch ,my dog sleeps with me but hes snoors a lot but he thinks its his bed


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie- Try ebay. I have a ton of Wood magazines, I'll check for that one. But I don't think I have it.

Ok, goodnight!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy ,i didnt think of tring to go on line and check with the publisher


----------



## bandit571

That would be my grandson sleeping there. Son is 20, and is his Uncle Craig-ar. Have yet to see a mouse in this house, though. Was "only" 89 degrres down there at the fest, and there was even some shade trees.

Stumpy could sleep for aa year straight, and still need the Baeuty sleep….

Didn't see that one contracption today, though. Someone a few years back had placed four Briggs & Straton engines inline on a frame, added a few wheels, and had a 16hp mini tractor….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Stumpy.
Yes you need your sleep….
Wouldn't want you falling asleep during a shoot. Or worse, at the TS!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Stumpy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i guess its time to hit the hay ,ill be gone for a week on a cruise to mexico ,when my daughter got married i bought them a ticket for the cruise and the tickets were cheap so i got one too ,dont think ill even see them much its a big boat that was last year when i did it and had a extra money ,now its time to go and i think i have enough gas to get to new orleans and back in my truck but then all the food is free on the boat ,hope they have some crabs i aint had nun in a long time ,itll be fun just to get away for a while and take a break ,keep me in your prayers for traveling grace later gaters


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some shuteye….
I want to wake up in time for my morning nap!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Morning all….......

*Rex* - I can relate to the computer set up thing…...I've had to do it a couple of hundred times…....good to see you out in the shop….....

*Eddie *- Enjoy the cruise.….sounds like a blast!

*Rob* - sorry to hear about your Dad…..

*74* - That is quite a cutting board project…wow! Lots of glue and patience required! Working on a new endgrain design myself….

Gotta go see what* Randy's *been up to…....a project??


----------



## JL7

Oh and *William* - about the end grain boards…...my best advice…..try really hard to get your cuts square and your glue-ups accurate. You can really reduce the sanding by keeping things tight…..

Everyone else covered your question…..in a pinch, you can also glue sandpaper (or use PSA sandpaper) with a large piece of MDF and then run the board over it. This will keep things flat. Anyway you decide…..it's LOTS of sanding!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

You guys are gonna have to re post the past 200 posts since I didn't read them…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Soooooooo as to the cutting board…

Putting it through the planer is BAD BAD BAD. Just read any of the threads. Almost as bad as taking the blade guard permanently off your table saw.

BUT, if you take itty bitty thin passes, it works like a charm. (trust me  ) I think the danger is that the thing will break apart and hurl piece of wood at you. Also apparently cured glue is murder on the planer blades.
When I'm gluing up strips, I chisel, scrape or sand the glue as I go. On this board, I used my crosscut sled with a stop block so that the pieces are identical. That makes the board pretty level to begin with.

After I'm done, I'll wait a day or so, and then (SHHHHH) run it through the planer. The two I've done previously came out great, far better than any try with the ROS.

These boards are over 2" thick, but they're all from my lumber stash and cut off bin.

There's my dirty little woodworking secret.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a corner curio cabinet at the auction yesterday for a dollar. I figured the glass, lights, and hardware was worth that, and I could replace the fake wood with the real deal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, That is dirty, and to post that on a Sunday? You aught to be ashamed of yourself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also bought some boat hardware at the auction yesterday for $1200. This piece attaches to the front of the trailer…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy,

Our Barney the Wonder Dog is a rescue dog. When we got him, all his ribs were showing, he had a grey stripe and no fur on his neck where he'd been chained, and one of his hind legs was atrophied where it had been broken and not set properly. I was hesitant to get him because I was worried about a dog with 'issues' being around the kids, but he's been the best dog ever. Personally I think it's crap when people say "oh, he'd never bite". All dogs will in the right circumstance, so we're cautious anyway.

He has a dog bed on every level of the house, is stupid happy all the time except when visitors arrive. If I could read his mind, I think he believes he's died and gone to Heaven.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, I still can't figure out when you're serious. You bought a truck for 1200? Does it have an engine?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My wild purchase of the day was 25 fishing poles and a large tackle box for $73…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

One of his many odd sleeping poses -


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Truck runs great and seams to have plenty of power for pulling the large barge. It needs new tires and a hitch…..


----------



## ssnvet

Oh man! You guys debated evolution and I missed it!

I'll add one belated thought…. Animals having the ability to adapt to their environment and the "Law of the Jungle" are not contrary to theistic creation, and are very different than the "molecules to man" ideas that have virtually become a 'religion' of a different sort.

I have the "curse of the engineer" hanging around my head… Which in short means that if your hypothesis is not observable, measureable, and repeatable, then it's NOT science.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But what about the Easter Bunny?????

Matt, I need far more coffee before I wrap my head around theistic creation… In my world, the scientific conundrum that keeps me baffled is the spontaneous laundry mutations and duplications.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you all! Long-arsed day yesterday, got nothing planned for today. Nothing but a rehab of two small planes, that is









the shiny one has a clear-coat on it (??) as was the rest of the dealer's planes. The rusty one was just like the rest of the dealers tools, two different dealers, two different ways. Spent more for the clear coated one than the rustified one $5 to $3= $8 total, around a mile of walking around, drooling on planes, and getting shocked at some of the prices….









Looks like that loud truck of Martrinios has woke the cat up, and there will be hell to pay….


----------



## Gene01

*74*
The Tooth Fairy, Easter Bunny and Santa Clause, all meet Matt's criteria. As does the third sock phenomena.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Some shop time today before it heats up too much.
More computer setting up to do, but that can wait for today as I need to make sawdust badly.
Have pieces to cut and experiments to perform, lots of tasks to choose from.

Nice truck Marty, not a bad deal on the planes Bandit.
I don't suppose I will ever make a cutting board, never been interested in them, but I am interested in making inlay banding from scraps, which I may try sometime.

Everyone have a great, happy day.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You've been a bad, bad, bad girl!
You need a spanking!!
Go to your shop, make a paddle, then give the paddle to Mr. 74 to use!!!

Marty,
Nice "hardware"....

Matt,
How do you explain pink elephants???

Gene,
Same question, as posed to Matt…..

Rex,
When you're done with your computer….
Can you come to VT and setup my shop computer.
Please bring the CNC Router, so I can test the setup!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been working into the wee morning hours (for me that means past 5 PM) on this special cabinet for the Baleigh contest. But I finally had to throw in the towel and admit that there was no way I was going to finish assembly, sanding, finishing, photographing and posting with only ten minutes left before the deadline…


----------



## bandit571

Too nice a day to do much around here, so









may have to be like Sir Thomas, and take it easy today….


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Bummer dude! I was looking forward to seeing your tool chest/box…..
Too many irons in the fire???

Bandit,
Is that a "vintage" #78???

Y'all have fun and play nice & safe!!!
I'm off to a holiday BBQ….


----------



## GaryC

Already 94 and I haven't made it to the shop yet. Hmm, may need to rethink my plans


----------



## bandit571

That be a minty Wards clone of a Stanley #78, all parts included…

Hey, you made me wake up for that??









Neighbor has fired up his grill, and all that smelly smoke is coming into my house…


----------



## bandit571

Everybody leave for the day??

Sitting around the house all day, doing just two plane rehabs, otherwise….. nada

One of the planes looks like a Stanley 9-1/2 until you see the GREAT NECK cast into the nose. No other markings, either.









bling-bling on the right…


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I actually got rain today. It lasted at least 90 seconds. Almost got the ground wet. Dropped the temp all the way down to 101


----------



## ssnvet

Made some progress on the hope chest build today...


----------



## GaryC

Matt, where's the picture?


----------



## ssnvet

I put a bunch up on my blog… But here's the end result…


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy and goodnight

My brother (who has not been on speaking terms with my parents for quite some time) came and saw my Dad in the hospital today along with two of his three sons.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY-
That's wonderful! My brother was estranged from my parents, but died in an accident before they ever reconciled.
My other brother is also estranged, it's very sad. 
Life is too short.

I hope that this is the start of a new chapter for them.

Night


----------



## bandit571

RISE AND SHINE!

UP AND AT THEM!

PICK UP YOUR SOCKS AND DROP YOUR….....oops, family site…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…

After messing up the relief for the lock set flange last night, I executed what I thought was a stellar save…

Only to make the EXACT same mistake on the relief cut again.

So I'm in the shop early, to patch it up again.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Sandra.


----------



## ssnvet

First blood…. Did I mention that I spent a lot of time getting the morticing machine chisels REALY sharp!

Must make coffee!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
Well I seem the sun come up this morning at home. 
I seem to do a lot of sitting and watching sunrises these days alone. 
I don't mind. 
I enjoy the quite time to reflect. 
The sunrise at home is nowhere near as pretty as the one at Steele Bayou, but just as peaceful.

I'm either at a crossroads in my life, or maybe it's a mid-life crisis. 
Sunrises give me hope. 
They make me think of new days, new challenges, and new opportunities. 
Sunsets make me sad. 
They make me think of the end of the day, that I'm mortal, and that none of us are guaranteed tomorrow. 
It makes me want to hug the ones I love tight and never let go. 
The nights are worse. 
I can't sleep and all I think about is a cold emptiness. 
I won't go there this morning though. For the moment it is a new day and I want to live in the now.

At this very moment I sit here typing this to ya'll. 
I have a good cigarette and a good cup of coffee. 
The sun is barely peaking over the trees in the east. 
My younger boys are already in the yard playing in the dirt. 
One son though, one son is making my day this morning. 
He's repeating phrases from his favorite TV show. 
The one that's making me smile?
I don't know which show character because I don't watch the show.
But he keeps walking around saying, "let's get happy, happy happy…jack".

It's a new day folks. 
I hope it turns out to be a good one for you all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Grandkids and their parents left yesterday, other son and SO will be here till noon or so. We all had a nice weekend together. Hope everyone is enjoying a happy and SAFE holiday weekend. You too, *74*, even if it is a short one for you.

Matt, I can relate! My sympathies.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am patiently trying to explain to my 5 year old nephew that a nightlight will only mean he will actually see the monsters as they rip him apart and that sometimes it's just better to not see it coming.

It's amazing what I'll do to avoid a trip to the dollar store…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Recently spent a day and a half getting my Incra sled perfectly square and running true. 
Now I'm doing a project and it is throwing me off because it's out of square. 
I am thinking about throwing it in the corner and going back to the Osbourne. 
It never let me down.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Overslept a bit this morning.
I did get some shop time yesterday. DId some sanding for cart pieces, cut and sanded other pieces while I was at it for another project and cut some carpet pieces for Sandra into strips that she wanted to put on top of some window sills where the dogs have made claw marks. A pretty good day, despite the heat.

Sandra has organised a vacation for us to have in October when it is my birthday. She has found a super duper deal to rent a holiday place in Galveston for 2 weeks and she negotiated them down to $700 for the stay. Dogs are going too and the place is big enough so that family member can all visit and stay any time during the 2 week period.
Here's the place: http://www.vrbo.com/420750

William, I have also pondered life as you seem to be doing, it's normal and you come out the other end better with a renwed outlook and appreciation. Good luck for the future.

Everyone else have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sounds like good news all around….
'cept for that mortise mishap….
Third times the charm!!!

Just a short hello, as I'm posting from my phone….
Dang 'puter won't start up!!!!

I'm heading to "The Lair".....
I wonder what kind of mistakes and mess I'll make.

Enjoy your day, everyone…...


----------



## GaryC

Rex, that place is really nice. Didn't see any pictures of a shop but, I guess you have to give a little.
Stumpy, I think you missed your calling. You should have been a child proctologist
Gene, I love time to spend with the kids. Glad you got the opportunity.
William, even though I don't understand whats going on, I wish the best for you. And as for your shop experience, that's my day in day out. But for me, it's always something stupid that I have done. Me…not you.
My hands are blue from some dye I was using. So far I've had 4 lectures. I never want to hear the word "gloves" again. 
Rex, got 1/4" of rain this morning. It's 11:05 and only 80 degrees. Kinda nice. At least until the humidity catches up.
Great day to all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, yes that place will do us a treat, we particularly like it because it is fenced and has a big yard for the dogs to run around in.
No rain here, just heat, supposed to be cooler today - 98 but the humidity makes you feel a lot hotter. Waiting for a nice cold front to come through and push this heat up to the yankees.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
*GLOVES!!!*

That's all I've got….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, gloves is all you have??? So sorry to hear that. I thought you had a few tools


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm frustrated as can be. 
I love the accuracy of my Osbourne. 
I love my long fence and stop on the Incra. 
If only the Incra fence would fit the Osbourne gauge, I'd be in business. 
I've made adjustment after adjustment. 
I've reread the setup instructions multiple times. 
I just cannot get the Incra to consistently cut square. 
No it is not my saw because the Osbourne will cut perfectly each and every time. 
I have to decide if I'm willing to keep messing with this or willing to love with the Osbourne fence that I don't care for at all. 
Incas is great until they get out of square. Then it seems they're a nightmare to get back right.


----------



## ssnvet

Serious rain all day..

Went to friends house for brunch and 1/2 hour after arriving my youngest slipped on the wet wooden steps while playing with the kids…. Nice kidney punch… She came in fighting back the tears and promptly barfed the entire contents of her stomach on the kitchen floor.

It took some effort to convince my wife that she didn't need to go to the emergency room.

Two ibuprofen, one ice pack and three episodes of Giligans Island later and she's chowing down corn dogs and happy as a clam. Only hurts when she twists… All other motion is good to go.

Glued up end panels for the hope chest without a hitch, but when we did the double panel back wall we had problems…. Kicking myself for not double checking with a complete dry fit.


----------



## GaryC

William, maybe you should call Incra. They have always helped me if I had a problem


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Willy*- A while ago I threw done more money than I should have on a nice Incra miter gauge with the laser cut angles, the extendable aluminum fence and the micro-adjustable flip stop with teeth feature. I love Incra products, but this one is a little bit of over-kill. The stop doesn't slide on the fence well because of all those teeth so it's actually a pain to adjust. The fence requires that special Incra "screw driver" to lengthen, which is a hassle too.

I thought I wanted all those bells and whistles, but it turns out I just want a miter gauge that stays square to the blade. I could have gotten that with much less expensive model.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Gary, but I feel wrong calling a company for a product I bought second hand. If I had bought it new I would have already been on the phone with them.

Stumps, that is my problem exactly. My Osbourne is always perfectly accurate but I can't stand the fence on it. The stop on it leaves room for sharp points of miters to slip behind and throw off the length of cut. I'm thinking about modifying the Incra fence to go on the Osbourne. If I can think of a way to do that I think I'll have the perfect miter gauge.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, sounds like the 1000HD. That's the one I have. I got used to those teeth. No problem with it now. Guess it just depends on what you want, I love the dang thing because of the super fine adjustments. Looking at the other side of the chisel, I hate planes. There is soooo much on here about planes. I have about 9 of them and all they ever do is collect dust. But, I'm just a country hick/*********************************** that uses rope for drawer pulls in the shop instead of knobs.


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm, William, will that make it an inc-bourne?


----------



## JL7

William…..I've had the same problem keeping the miter gauge square on the TS…....lately, I've been using the RAS for square cuts…...I setup a few fixtures that help keep the fingers away and it works good…...but I don't use the RAS for angles…..just leave it dialed in square…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good news. 
I've got the Incra running like a shiny new penny again. 
How did I do it?
Completely disassembled it, cleaned each and every part, threw the instructions across the room, and reassembled. 
Worked like a charm.


----------



## bandit571

If someone doesn't like planes, send them my way, I might be able to make them work for a living









instead of working as Dust Collectors, with out the power-cords.


----------



## bandit571

even small ones, too









Like when a drwaer front is too short to run across one of them jointahs with a cord hanging out the back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I cry when I hear anything about a RAS. 
When I first got into woodworking and knew nothing, I bought a good RAS at a yard sale. 
Not knowing about safety on it, and as I said, knowing pretty much nothing at all about wood work, I parted with it. 
Now that I know more I would love a good RAS, but haven't ran across anymore good deals on one.

I blame that RAS on my tool hoarding tendencies now. Ever since figuring out the mistake I made getting rid of that one tool, I never want to part with a tool now unless I have at least two or four of them.


----------



## JL7

William…..keep your eyes peeled…..around here, people will almost pay you to get rid of the old RAS's. They are a pain to square up initially….but worth it….I think. Get a decent crosscut blade and there is almost no tear-out…

Sanding down an end grain board now….....it's right up there with watching Randy's paint dry….....


----------



## JL7

Gary - maybe you should get some gloves…..Randy's got some….


----------



## Gene01

Gloves are a good thing. They keep your hands warm. They protect against MOST splinters and thorns. They inhibit blister formation. And, I've been told they'll even keep dyes and paints off your hands.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I like your night light theory…..

Willy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

One daughter is in one hospital having a baby and the other is in another hospital under observation for complications with her pregnancy…..

Grandpa is just gonna sit here, drink another beer, and wait for the movie to come out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just sold my 30 year old truck that I've had for the last 15 years. It kinda brought a tear to my eye as I watched it go down the road. I didn't get this emotional when my kids left…..


----------



## JL7

Well Marty…....

Don't know what to say there…...except I paid $200 for my F150….....runs most of the time…..

Hope your daughters are OK old man…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I paid $250 for the ranger that I traded for the chevy… I win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

On a shop note; I was suppose to make a hole for another drill press and go get said drill press today and I forgot…..


----------



## JL7

I thought you won Marty, until you forgot to make the hole….....now I win.


----------



## GaryC

William, You da man! Incra fixit man. Congrats
Jeff, I can't think of anything as fun as watching Randy's paint dry. He has some unique paint. And, if I need gloves, maybe I can just borrow Randy's
Gene, you're almost right. Problem is, when they get soaked with dye, it still gets on the hands. Then what???
Marty, really hope things go well for both of your daughters. Are they in the same town? I've only had one vehicle that I hated getting rid of. 50' Ford business coup. Loved that old thing. 
Still thing Stumpy should have been a child proctologist


----------



## JL7

Glued this up today and started sanding….....got a ways to go…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's the deal with no videos???


----------



## JL7

Hate to break it to ya Marty, but VHS doesn't work any more either…....


----------



## GaryC

Dang…that's nice


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy crap Jeff, that's gorgeous.
Quick hello here, still working on the cutting board. 8 yr old is back to school tomorrow. He's a bit of a diva when he's nervous.

Rex, we rented from VRBO before, had a great experience.

Have a good night all. Off to watch Amazing Race Canada. Yay!


----------



## bandit571

Don't know if I would want to stick my hands into something Randy has had his in…..

Might trude the two blocks to pick up some 2xs. Old bench is way too heavy to bring to the Dungeon Shop, so maybe build one down there? Would be a skinny one, like Underhill makes do with each week. Might price a vise down at Lowes next weekend.

usually replace a car or van about a week before it blows up, no regrets that way. Had a Buick Century as a work car, until I was putting more cash into the car than the price was paid for it. seemed just about everything on that car was from when it was made, 9 years before. Even the battery came from the assembly line! 7 years out of a "stock" battery…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, They're both up in Indy…..

Jeff, Thanks for the hug…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bet Randy abused the video rights thing and got it taken away for all of us, didn't he???


----------



## JL7

Yep…...that's it…


----------



## JL7

Eddie sent me this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You lucky bastard, eddie never sent me a woman…..


----------



## JL7

There is a Randy siting here .....and no baseball head??


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

Well, I guess he had enough gas to make it to the cruise


----------



## StumpyNubs

Snack mixes are great because I only want to enjoy 40 percent of what I eat.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody loose a truck?









Sitting on a flat bed, to boot. Saw a tractor that even Marty could drive around









and a golf cart for eddie to tool around in









maybe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Phone posting….
My computer is on the fritz….
May be time for a new one!

Clearly, I did not ruin video night….
I rarely post videos!!!!

Marty is the one that ruins things!!!


----------



## ssnvet

This 3 day weekend business is waring me out…. I need to go back to work so I can get some rest :^)


----------



## bandit571

since I am required to wear ear plugs at work, it is even quieter than at home. Go in for two nights this week, and get paid for sitting on my "foundation" tonight. Just eight hours pay tonight, cheapskates…


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy back to work day tomorrow, everyone!

I'm calling it quits….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Good Morning!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Technically, it is morning. 
The verdict is still out on "good".


----------



## GaryC

ya know, I just get caught up in all that traditional jargon stuff…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's the reason that, before nine or ten, I'll say morning. 
About then or after I'll say morning, good morning, leave alone, or on real bad morning I sometimes just give a grunt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And if you ever see me early in the morning with a rifle in hand and smoke coming out of my ears, just whistle and go the other direction. Something has really went haywire.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin.
Jeff, does eddie mind that you shared his woman with us? Probably not, since he shared her with you, right?

Every mornin' is a good one when you wake up aboveground, William.

Sorry to hear of your 'puter's approaching demise, Randy. If it's not one thing, it's another.

*HEY 74! WAKE UP!!!!*


----------



## GaryC

Lately, I've had a few ugh mornings but, I'm hopeful for today


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the warning. I'm used to seeing guys with rifles but, smoke coming from the ears?? I'd for sure go the other way lol


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

No shop time yesterday, instead I worked on paying bills - Yuk, which always seems to make me depressed for the day. .
Maybe some short shop time today, but Sandra has me going out with her on some shopping expedition - Double Yuk.
Got a nice cooler morning here, Willian pay heed to what Gary said about mornings, it's all that matters.

Hope everyone has a great day, especially William, our morning vigilante person.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Careful, *William*. The ATF will show up at your door for mentioning rifle on the internet nowadays.

Think I may go Kayaking today. In Bay City (not far from me) they are trying to set the world record for the most kayaks in a group at one time. It's 2,099. I was thinking of starting from the outer edge of the group and making my way to the center as I try to set the world record for tipping the most kayaks over.


----------



## GaryC

Man, Stumpy. You've set your aspirations quite high for the day. I wish you all the success


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been cow tipping stumps. Never tried kayak tipping. 
Stop by my place and pick me up. 
Sounds like fun!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, are you working on anything special, you always seem to surprise us with your projects. How's the pain management going?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the above ground advice. 
Sometimes lately I wonder though just how great being above ground really is.

Please don't worry about that last statement. 
NO! I'm am not on a suicidal spiral. 
I will hope some of you guys understand this b
I sure can't make my doctor understand it. 
I am going through a spell with more health issues and pain than usual. 
It gets me depressed. 
Doctors think that is a problem but I disagree. 
I say anyone who could love with this and NOT get a little depressed sometimes, they're the one with the issues.

Anyway. 
Today was a bad morning for me. 
I had to wait until someone could help me sit up on the side of the bed and the help me get my boots on. 
That means I watched the sun rise the morning looking out my window. 
Since my bedroom. Window faces west, that wasn't worth crap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex, I have plans for all sort of special projects. 
The problem is that, between pain making me work five minutes and rest thirty, and then someone always needi g something that pulls me away from my wood work, I have gotten little more than nothing done lately. 
I tried starting a personal project yesterday. 
I'm wanting to build some boxes for my Coleman lanterns. 
However, about 99.9% of the day was spent working on my miter sled. 
I got two boards cut and I think they are wrong.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry William, I posted about the same time as you. 
I completely understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, you are not alone, much of the shop time I can manage is working a little and sitting in the wheelchair recovering. I have several project on the go simply because each one contains things I can do when I have certain restrictions, so I don't waste my time there. Progress is awful slow, but it will be a great triumph for me to post a finished project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Rex. 
I know you get it. 
I hate to worry anyone with it all. 
You are a good example. 
It seems the people who really understand my position most are also the same people who have a lot of the same issues and don't need to hear my whining about mine. 
All I can promise is that I will get past it and come up with something in the shop. 
I always do.


----------



## Gene01

Rex and William,
At least you have good reasons for your production rate. Unless laziness is considered a good reason, I have none.


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubbers…

I think I slept all of an hour last night…. all stressed out and worried about junk. Need to remember to take my medicine….. "trust in the Lord and lean not on your own understanding, in all thy ways acknowledge Him and He shall make thy paths straight" but I didn't even think of it untill now.

I almost fell asleep during my morning commute, while I waited for a school bus…. now I have a stiff neck and a head ache….

Hope you feel better William…. You're deallin' with some heavy issues. You'll make it through!


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

My father's bypass is scheduled for Wednesday (tomorrow). They hope to do a triple bypass but one of the arteries may not be bypassable. bad news is is that's a very major artery and its 100% blocked. This is why they are unsure they can bypass. With it being 100% blocked they won't know where the blockage ends until they open his chest up. If the blockage is short they can bypass if it is too long they won't be able to.

Adding to the issue of my Dad's health is the estranged brother and family issue. Called my brother to let him know and basicaly told him he needed to come see Dad. I had to meet him and his family in the parking lot and make them understand it was not about what was said yesterday, the week before, the month before, the year before or the decade before, but that it was about Dad.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, all the issues are there to test your metal, and you pass the test when you come out, brush it all off, and achieve things. Never give up your dreams, laugh at the nightmares and take up the challenge. When the bad times hit, just think of them as bumps in the road. You WILL come out of this OK.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, Hope your dad's surgery goes well. Bypass surgery today is very good and I'm sure he will come out of this OK.

On the other issue of family matters, parents never stop loving their children, and at this time it would be a good idea for your brother and father to come together, it would make your father stronger for the surgery.

Matt, try not to stress yourself out. Worrying about things you can't control is silly, just bear in mind the AA prayer.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ya…

Internet connection problems have me sitting here in the local library. wifi capture isn't getting through the cell phone to the computers.

got a big old plastic tub into the Dungeon Shop this morning. Hualed three big loads of moldy shavings and scraps out to the backyard fence. It will either kill all the weeds there, or turn into compost. Hey, compost happens, right?

two new block planes are up and running like new, spent a whopping $8 for the pair. Could have bought just one for $25 but passed because is was a Craftsman that I already had in my back pocket for $5…. silly me..


----------



## bandit571

Rex: english question, from a Gud Auld Mic.

Either: said as EYE-thur, or EE-ther?
neither: said as NYE-thur, or KNEE-thur?

color: I tend to spell it as "colour" rather than color.

Same with other word of that sort, honour, labour (having a party?) and such.

Queen's English?


----------



## Gene01

EE for mEE.

The fewer letters the better.

My queen agrees.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit:

EE-ther - correct
neither - both correct

In the English (proper) language there are words that come from other languages and as a mark of respect they are spelled (not Spelt) as the language they originated from.
There are a lot of French, German and Latin words n the English language. London was called Londinium back in Roman times. Every town or city in England whose name ends with -*ester*, like Manch*ester* etc., signifies it was a Roman garrison town
Examples:
Colour, honour are French words in English.

In French, the word for car trunk is Boot, and the word for hood is Bonnet. The English use the original French words, ie; Boot (trunk) and Bonnet (hood)

Interesting words mispronounced by Americans include Laboratory - Lab-bora-tory - NOT Lab-bra-tory.

A lot of American English is just bastardized Queen's English, which has nothing to do with the Queen personally, instead read Sate English


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Interesting footnote to Language.

The ONLY 2 official languages in the world are English and French. All legal world documents and contracts are written in these 2 languages (with the local language as a reference only). These same documents must also adhere to the Metric System if notations of sizes, weights, measures etc. are included.

Check your passports if you don't believe me.


----------



## ssnvet

DY,

Saying a prayer for your dad (and brother).


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, your dad will come out of this ok. They can really do wonders these days. Rex is right. The issue with your brother and dad is a key thing. It would give your dad a much better attitude toward recovery. I'm with Matt, I'll be praying for your dad.

I stand with Gene's Queen









Rex, we didn't bastardize…..we evolved. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

I will not be doing anything for the next few days. My wife and brother in law bought me some chickens which we have had now for 3 months. I have 6 hens and 3 roosters and yesterday I did the unspeakable and now 2 of the roosters are in the freezer.

After I finished with them and bring them in the house I had a mis step from a hole in the ground and I had a bad fall. So I am in the bed waiting for the Dr office tomarrow.

I did do some turning and will post what I did tonight.

Love you guys and gals and really really enjoy you talking
Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

DY

I will be praying for your father for sure buddy

Arlin


----------



## Gene01

DY,
Hope your dad has the best of results and his sons are all there for him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it's time to pull myself up by my bootstraps. 
Either that or crawl to the shop and pull myself by the table saw. 
I just had a guy stop by who got one of the rocking iron horse trains I build last Christmas. 
He wants another one.


----------



## Bagtown

Good Mornin All.
2:35 in the…. afternoon.
I get up twice a day these days.
Starting to feel like fall this morning (the first time I woke up, when it was dark out).
I missed a jazillion posts.
I bought a "jawhorse recently, if I ever get some time I'll see how that works for holding ugly stumps for me while I whack away at them with chisels and gouges and such.
Wife was here for a visit recently.
We drove to the west coast and back in a week. put on about 2800 kilometres in a week.
I had to go back to work for a break from too much driving.
Somebody catch me up on the important stuff.

Well, off to drive the oilsand workers home from work, gonna be a late one as I got an extra run afterwards.

See you,

Mike


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hello bags. 
It's good to see you b
Wish you could stop by more often.

Ok, I'll do my best to catch you up on the important stuff. 
....................
I forgot where I was at. 
This is the stumpy thread. 
Besides the prayers we send out to those in need, there is no important stuff.

Glad it sounds like you're doing ok. 
Keep us posted on what you whack out of those stumps.

Dang autocorrect. 
I have type stumpy enough that I now have problems typing the word stump without it trying to say stumpy. 
Does tht mean I spent too much time on this thread?


----------



## GaryC

William, no. It means you spend too much time sweet talkin Stumpy


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
My 'puter is still NOT computing…..
Now my phone won't charge….
So this is short & sweet.

William,
I believe you WILL prevail!!!

Rob,
My thoughts are with your dad, brother and all family members!!!

Arlin,
I hope it turns out to be nothing serious!!!

Bye, for now….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Gents,

Yet again I've missed a cameo appearance from Bags. I'll catch you up Mike

-We've done some woodworking
-We've made each other smile
-We've picked each other up, dusted each other off
-We've poked fun at ourselves and others
-And then a bit more woodworking.

There you have it, summary of all the posts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY, I'll say a prayer for your Dad and your family. Try not to carry everyone's burdens.

Gene, thanks for the wakeup call, but my 8 year old beat you to it. First day of school today. He's such an old man. Came home, said that he had a good day, but that his teacher doesn't seem organized. (what kid says that??)

William, I hear you. Anyone dealing with chronic pain who doesn't venture over to the 'dark side' is obviously on better meds than any one of us here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You there Randy? We haven't had a nonsensical conversation in awhile…


----------



## Gene01

*74*, I've seen some pics of your workspace(s) and some of your projects and, read most of your posts.
With a mom like you, your son's teacher has some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gene. When David was about 2, he would go around closing the cupboards that I left open while cooking. You can't escape genetics I guess.

His 3rd grade teacher was amazing. Very organized, predictable routine, clear instructions, consequences etc. He absolutely loved it.


----------



## GaryC

Sniff…yeah, really touched me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Gene, I went to check out the pics of your workshop, but GASP there are NONE.

Hey Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Sandra
That was a wonderful GASP. Sorta has a Canadian ring to it
In Texas we would say GAUSP


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks, eh.


----------



## GaryC

Yup


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm around….
'puter issues, phone issues & the holiday weekend have conspired to limit my LJ time.

Have no fear, I've plenty of nothing to discuss…
Once my testicular,err technical difficulties are sorted out!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure….
Finally get my phone working & everyone disappears!!!!

Or is everyone avoiding Marty???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty was a no show….
Y'all went into hiding for no reason!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
Early start today before the heat picks up. Got another 5 acres to bush hog before I can get to the shop.
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I see Gary has gotten with the program this morn and dropped that "good" crap.

Sun is up. 
I am down. 
Coffee, second pot, is brewing. 
Gotta go. 
I guess I need to get over there and make my sons leave the dead squirrel alone. 
I was hoping they'd grab it by the tail and move it. 
All they're doing is prodding at it though.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## TedW

Hi gang…. still alive…. moving season…. painting 8 apartments in 2 weeks…. $$$$$$ Yay!!... gotta go…. take care!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Ted*, do you spray or roll that paint?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary,
Next week we start our FIRST mowing of the year. 
Eat your heart out.
Late rainy season this year. We usually have two sessions in by now. Looks like two is all we'll need this year.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go *74*.

Entering the shop









View to the left









Tool cabinets 









Shopsmith and router table









Bench area. SCMS station and benchtop DP can barely be seen to the left. That blue thing is our water pressure tank. 









Not shown is my 2nd Shopsmith. Just completed assembling it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like a first rate shop!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Stumps.
Not 1st, or even 2nd rate. But, it serves my purposes.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Nice to see the "fly by's" - Bags, Ted, Arlin etc., great to hear from you and best wishes for you.

Today is test and blood work day for me. as this is my chemo week and I'll have an all day sessioon at the hospital on Friday. If I manage to get any shop time in today, I'll be lucky.

Nice looking shop Gene. Looks very efficient.
DY, thoughts are with you today for your family.
William, Git 'er Done.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## ssnvet

G'day all ye inhabitants of Stumperville …

What a difference a good night's sleep makes! After the previous nights worry-wort session, I needed it.

Kiddies are all off to their first day of school this a.m. This year, we have one in HS, one in MIddle School and one in the "upper" elementary (4th and 5th grades). And my lovely wife starts her new job at the yougest's school as a "recess monitor" (i.e. she who yells at kids to stop them from having fun… a job for which she is very qualified :^)

Best part is that it looks like they will all be riding the bus in the mornings this year, as they are one of the last pick ups! Last year I drove the older two the 5 miles, to avoid a 50 min. bus ride.


----------



## ssnvet

i've got 3 of the 4 frames glued up for the hope chest….

I have to hold off on the front, as I offered to take it to work and use the CNC to rout my daughters name in the top rail…. I went through all the fonts available and sent her a sample of what I thought were the best ones to pick from….

This may have been a big mistake, as she doesn't always do so well with making decisions. :^o


----------



## GaryC

Man…glad that's over. Made a mistake when I bought this last tractor. Didn't need a big one since I'm not doing any field work any longer. So, I got a 42 horse Kubota. Does everything I need. But, I sure wish I had one of those cabs back. It would be nice to have the air but, just to keep the dust and dirt off of me would be worth it all. 
Gene, some people have it waaaay too easy. You need some goat weeds and vines to play with. Nice shop there. Far too organized and clean for me. I looked all over your floor and couldn't see any tools. Where the heck do you store them?
Rex, hope the day goes well for you. I guess I should say, hope the day went well for you since you won't see this until you get back home. Did you get your computer all set up?
William, you're a good teacher. I learned the lesson quick. Your sons sound like two of my grandsons. Sometimes I wonder where the "on" switch is for their brain.
Matt, sure wish you'd get that chest done. I want to see the final product. I love lookin'
Enough rest. Time to hit the shower
Shameless, thinking of you and yours. Praying all goes well


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers

Sitting in waiting room now with my mother….another 5 hours to go


----------



## ssnvet

We're pullin' for team DY today!


----------



## Bagtown

DY,

Hope this day is a success.
Thinking of you and yoour family.

Mike


----------



## Gene01

We're with you, Yankee. 
Hoping for the best!


----------



## Bagtown

Trying to keep my head on straight here in the north…..


----------



## ssnvet

that's a big whopping mallet Bags


----------



## GaryC

Man, that's one major mallet


----------



## StumpyNubs

Holy cow- look what I found at the little grocery store near my house this afternoon:










If Sandra and I have one thing in common (besides wearing the same dress) it's got to be our love for Canadian whiskey. And when you mix caramel with it, let me tell you boys, it makes our day!

Actually, I am stereotyping Sandra. I assume she likes Canadian whiskey because she's Canadian. She also like Molson beer, igloos and furry hats with ear flaps. I could be wrong about a couple of those things…


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, following those guidelines, does that mean Gene likes roadrunner?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yup, it also means you and Rex like ten gallon hats, frijoles, and anything big.

(Edit: I made a list of stereotypes for everybody on our thread based upon where they lived but after I read it I decided not to post because it seemed a little racist


----------



## GaryC

Well, I have several hats. Not sure any of them are 10 gallon. I do like frijoles. And, once you reach our age, things that use to be big, ain't no more….


----------



## DamnYankee

Dad is out of surgery and being moved to critical care for 24 hours (routine). Mom and I are waiting to talk to Dr.


----------



## GaryC

He's out of surgery. First step. Great to hear


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Yankee.


----------



## Gene01

Roadrunner? Too tough and stringy. 
BEEF! No fowl, except quail.
Pork, if it's pulled and slow cooked in 505. Ham and red eye gravy. 
Goat's good, and lamb, too. NO MUTTON!


----------



## GaryC

When Rex shows up. we'll have to ask him if he likes kidney stew…..


----------



## ssnvet

I live in Maine and I like lobstah!

Sounds like the highest risk part is over DY. hopefully they were able to get all three bypassed.

Never been a big fan of Canadian whiskey…. Much prefer Bourbon.


----------



## ssnvet

All three girls had a great first day of school…. BUT ….. We may have a casualty. The cat has not been seen since being let out at 7 a.m. :^(


----------



## StumpyNubs

Keep us updated *Yanks*!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, If you can keep all those kayaks together for a bit, I'll bring the large barge up and run through them…..

Damn it Yank, There's a thought and prayer here for your Dad…..

What's happenin' Theodore???

Damn, Just when I'm on a roll, Gene shows up and I gotta stop and look at his shop…..

What's happenin' Mikie, Nice mortar and pestle. Are you sellin' drugs now???

What's happenin' nubbystump, Nice whiskey. I'm on my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RANDY DID IT…..*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Glad the surgery is over and went well.
Update?
who let Ted out of his cage?
Great to see Bags is banging out another bowl!
Arlin will be turning out great stuff soon, I'm sure.

William,
Wasn't there enough squirrel for a lunch???

Rex,
Hope the nurses treated you well!

I need to find a surgeon for my 'puter….
That or cremate it!!!

I'll be lurking….


----------



## gfadvm

Haven't been enough hours in the days lately to post anything but I've been thinkin about all my "nubby" friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening Andy…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening all.

Got through my appointments OK today.

Gary, I love steak and kidney Pie or Pudding, you should try it. There is only a small amount of lambs kidney used, mainly as a flavouring, never heard of Kidney stew.
The computer setup went horribly wrong and had to reformat and start over, it's another WIP

Gene, as for your mentioning sheep, you know there is a great English description saying:
If you see some older lady out somewhere trying to dress up and look younger, she is described as "Mutton dressed up as Lamb".

DY, glad part 1 went ok, keep us posted.


----------



## ssnvet

Just when the likelyhood that our kitty was fox food was setting in and our youngest started to cry….

a small miracle just for us….. The cat came home!


----------



## DIYaholic

That's good news, Matt.

Mary,
What did I do?
I don't remember being THAT drunk, not to remember!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Who'd a thunk it!?
At the shop late tinkering on the train project and I, mr power tool, am finding a lot of peace and tranquility on this old hand plane.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, when I was in the military, a buddy married a girl from England. Her mother came over to the US to spend a month with her daughter. I went by there one morning and she had cooled pan cakes with kidney stew. The smell alone drove me away. Couldn't see how anyone could eat that stuff. Guess it just depends on how you were brought up….
Matt, glad you got your cat back. 
Hey Andy. Back home?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That breakfast couldn't be all bad Gary. 
I grew up eating possum gravy and biscuits for breakfast a lot of mornings. 
.........
Maybe that's why I don't like eating breakfast to this day?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I'm back home but way behind: mowing, weedeating, herbicide cedar sprouts, finish saddle racks, and build chairs that I sold at the show. Busy is good! Oh yeah, I still have to practice veterinary medicine in my spare time!


----------



## GaryC

William, I wouldn't know. I couldn't get close enough to eat that stuff. 
Andy, I've been bush hoggin' and spraying No saddle racks or chairs to deal with. I'm not playing vet, but I am trying to give some special medicine to a ******************** that keeps getting into the trash


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

Mike - that's quite a mallet, mole whacker or whatever.

Yanks - great to hear that your Dad is out of surgery.

Gene, nice looking shop, lots of room and drawers. Oh yeah, tools too. Can't forget the tools. For whatever reason, I love shop pics.

Hmmmm - Canadian stereotypes….

Whiskey. Um, NO. I like my alcohol not to taste like alcohol. Except maybe wine.
Molson beer? That's officially considered moose p - iss
Maple syrup. Definitely. Love the stuff

Furry hat with ear flaps. - Guilty. I have one for work. That thing is ugly, but can't be beat for warmth. I had the tops of my ears frostbit once and now they freeze easily.

Igloo - never seen one and expect to live a full and complete life without seeing one.

I love Tim Horton's coffee and doughnuts.

Oh yeah, and I can find my country on a map…... (couldn't resist)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, we live in a subdivision plunked in the woods. This time of year, there are all kinds of 'Missing Kitty' posters stuck to the mailboxes. Unfortunately, most of them don't come back…
Glad yours did.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No biscuits and gravy here.

Biscuits fresh out of the oven with butter and molasses on the other hand…
Or porridge bread with maple butter.

Getting hungry.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, that sounds interesting. Like to give that a try. Not the butter & molasses…had that. Don't know what porridge bread is and never had maple butter.


----------



## Gene01

Love me some Biscuits, butter and molasses. But, better than molasses even is that jam sold in Canada. Comes in a large can. Can't remember the brand name but, they had blackberry, blue berry, strawberry and raspberry, too…I think. Absolutely delicious!

Don't keep us **************************************** in the dark, *74*. Describe porridge bread please. Anything like fried grits?
Lordy, I'm gettin' hongreee. And I just had supper!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never had maple butter up here is like never having chicken fried in Texas.

It's essentially maple syrup that has been boiled down even further and become a spread somewhat like honey.
Porridge bread is sometimes called oatmeal brown bread .

I rarely buy maple butter, because I tend to eat it by the spoon.

I'd better say goodnight, or I'll be raiding the fridge.

G'night all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene,

Porridge bread is homemade bread made with oatmeal and molasses. It's brown, not because it's whole wheat, but because of all the molasses. 
All this talk and I may have to make a batch this weekend.

Not sure what jam that would be, but my mother makes blueberry jam to die for.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night. I really mean it this time.


----------



## Gene01

Found it. It used to be Malkin's Jam. Now it's Canada's Jam.


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all have fun talking food….
I'm going to count sheep….
1
2
3
4
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kids off to school - check
2nd cup of coffee - check
motivation to get out the door - still looking


----------



## Momcanfixit

This morning's kid story:

13 year old forgot some bracelets at a friend's. She's asked me for the past 2 days if I would stop on the way home and get them. Of course I've forgotten both days. I asked her this morning what a good punishment would be if I forgot again (as a joke of course)
While she was thinking, her brother pipes up "no woodworking for three days" 
13 year old responded "Don't you think that's pretty harsh??"

Gary - it looks like you and I are on the same morning shift.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, get those bracelets before you get in some serious trouble.
Yeah, mornings… but I no longer have those young motivators running around


----------



## GaryC

The worst thing about living out in the boon-docks is satellite.


----------



## Gene01

I miss the traffic, Gary.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Made a huge amount of progress on the train rocker yesterday. 
But at what price?
I am paying dearly for my ambition this morning.


----------



## Gene01

William,
That's stupendous! A huge amount of progress, indeed. 
A little R&R is deserved.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers…

Update on Dad.

3 bypasses were done. 2 are real good, 1 may prove iffy. He is being moved out of the Cardiac Intensive Care and back to the Cardio floor where he will be for a few days yet.

Over the past few years he has suffered from prostate cancer, skin cancer, Type-II diabetes and borderline high-cholestoral. The skin cancer and the heart are the most recent.

Prostate - he is 67 so this is pretty typical and was successfully treated. However, while they were inserting his cathater for surgery they discovered some strictures and stones in his urinary track, likely caused by the various prostate cancer treatments he has had over the past few years.
Type-II diabetes - My father is a Vietnam vet. Type-II diabetes is SO common among Vietnam vets the VA automatically provides treatment and attributes it to Vietnam/Agent Orange exposure. 
Skin Cancer - about a month ago he went in to get a sty on his lower right eyelid checked out. The Dr removed it, had it checked and it was cancer. As a result they ended up removing more of his lower eyelid. The healing process for this is to sew the eye shut and let the upper and lower eyelids grow together. Once thye have the eyelid is cut open. My father was scheduled to have this done the day before his cardioscopy so the eye dr would not perform the reopening surgery. This led to some scheduling difficulties for his bypass as both surgeries require anesthiesia and you can't do anesthiesia closer than about 5 months apart. So if the eye was not taken care of during the heart surgery my father would have to wait nearly 6 months before he could have it open. So…heart surgeon and eye surgeon had to be scheduled on the same day.
The hard part is now ahead of us. The recovery will be bad enough as it is but my parents will likely hear two different messages from the doctor concerning my Dad's diet. I wsa there when the Doc said my Dad could still eat what he liked just not as often or as much. My Dad heard he can have double bacon cheese burgers with chocolate milkshake and a Snickers bar once a week. My Mom heard strict Mediterrainian diet for the rest of his life. This is an exageration, just barely.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - that train is looking awesome!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yank, your dad is in my prayers, but let me be an @$$ if I may and give my opinion on your dad's diet situation. 
I feel qualified to make this suggestion due to my own dietary restrictions, my stubbornness to do right, and mine and my wife's own back and forths when I decide the hell with it and eat my double bacon cheeseburger with extra bacon and extra onions. 
The man is 67, war veteran, and probably pretty set in his ways. He should eat what he wants within reason. Soon enough he will learn what any real no-nos are. 
For example, with me. I know what my burger will do to me and am willing to sit on the throne regularly the next few days just for the priveledge of having my treat. However, from experience, you cannot pay me to eat deep fried jalapeño peppers again. A night of severe pain taught me that lesson on the first attempt.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

William, great looking project, well done.

DY, glad your dad is in recovery. You know diet seems to be tied to losing weight, but it also inclides a system for obtaining the right nutrition to help your body fight infection and boost the immune system. A dietitian can prescribe a set of "must haves" to boost the body's system and get sufficient amounts of food items that are required to intake every week, so this does not mean he can't have a burger ot other things he likes in moderation that can be factored in. I have such a list which I try to adhere to.

Definitely shop time today, any shop time doing whatever is good for me.

Gary, here's one of my favorite dishes: Sheep's eyeball casserole. Hearty meal to see you thru the day.


----------



## DamnYankee

I understand about diet (diet meaning what you eat, not necessarially eating to lose weight). I am just talking about what my two parents are told, wheat they hear, and what the anticipated fallout will be.

As my mother does all the the food prep/cooking I see the possibility of more Father-Son time as I take him out for luch periodically.

William - that is about what I told my mother. Moderation, not elimination.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, my oncologist has me taking Ensure with Glutamine powder mixed in, twice a day. Red fruits and certain veggies, any meats and lots of water. Of course some of the chemo side effects take my taste buds away and it is difficult at that time to fancy or want to eat anything, but that passes too.
Yes moderation is key to having what foods you love.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - there is nothing my Mother does in moderation


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes. Moderation is good. I have my much too much burger and a shake about once a month. 
I know not to get crazy though. 
The worst I ever done was several years back. 
I had a huge burger. Then a few hours later my wife brought pizza. I don't really care for pizza, but it was pretty good soaked in that red pepper and garlic butter sauce that was sent with it. Next I noticed the bagels and cream cheese. Next I woke up several days later in a hospital bed because of congestive heart failure. 
Yes, I think I agree that moderation is key. 
I think. I'm not sure. I haven't completely tested this theory at this time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well you know moderation is not that bad.
I just "ration" my "must haves" and look forward to them.
I can eat steak anytime, but burgers, chicken fried steak etc., are now "special occasions", and when limited they seem to become very special occasions.
My wife often makes up a batch of cheese sausage balls which I can snack on - about 8 is my daily limit, a bacon sandwich on baguette is also OK a couple of times a week.
You just have to be creative and work along with the "diet".


----------



## bandit571

DY: My Quad bypass wass two years ago, and was about ten days in the hospital and ten weeks on the "DL" before I could go back to work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There's also ways around things you can't have much. 
One of my weaknesses used to be fried pork chops. 
Because of blood pressure problems, I found out the hard way that two chops dang near puts me in the hospital. 
However, my wife has something called a uniwave oven. It cooks the chops up nice and juicy and all the fat and bad stuff drips into a pan down below. 
Next she makes gravy. Somehow she does it without oil or grease. I think it's some kind of milk gravy. 
Then she simmers the chops down for a couple of hours on the gravy until they are tender enough you can cut then with a spoon. 
Next she cuts it into small pieces and serves it over another favorite of mine, brown rice.

Now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First time I've cut something as big a the rockers on my shop made bandsaw. The extra table capacity makes a HUGE difference compared the the old craftsman I was using last time I made one of these rockers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry. 
That didn't work out like I wanted. 
Looks like I need to learn to post pictures better from this phone.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - I always have problems posting pictures from my cell phone…always


----------



## GaryC

William, that train looks fantastic!
Rex, that looks like something I would recommend. To someone else. Not for me. BTW, is that on your diet?
Shameless, good report about your dad. I mean, you gave a good report. Except for one small part. I'm 67 and a Viet Vet. I get a disability from VA. Had surgery to remove my right inner ear last April which I am still recovering from. Caused by agent orange, they say. No sign of diabetes but, last blood test caused my doc to send me to the urologist. They won't take me in until I have full recovery from surgery. No heart problems. One thing I'm proud of because, I know lots of vets who have similar problems as your dad. Hope his recovery is really good. He deserves that
Gene, traffic is one of the last things I would miss lol
Been in the shop all morning. Going back now to see if I can get anything done…


----------



## ArlinEastman

DY

That is so good to hear buddy. I will continue praying.

I have some news also. Since I still am trying to get use to walking for anything more them 30 feet, I am still having problems judging distance while walking that is why I fell the other day.
Good news is I only dislocated my shoulder when I fell, but did not hurt my back or neck, which is great news.
So I will continue tinkerng with my work bench I started several weeks ago. I did take some pictures of me doing some hand planing with shavings and will take a picture of what I have done so far.

Everyone keep a smile on your face, if nothing else just to confuse everyone else

Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

DY…

Thanks for the update on your dad…. sounds like many prayers were answered….

Yah…. moderation is the key…. he's not going to become a Vegan no matter who pushes him and how hard. And despite what the health care industry thinks…. their efforts to extend our lives to the very last dollar possible do not necessarily extend our quality of life.


----------



## DamnYankee

Like hanging out in surgical waiting rooms so much that we got Teenie's (my youngest - that's her nickname) sinus surgery moved up to Monday (instead of 23 Sep). YEA!! 
It really is a YEA!! as she was trying ot hold out until after her big 3-day/2-night field trip to Barrier Island but she has been so miserable that we got it moved up.


----------



## DIYaholic

'puter still not puting!!!

Rob,
Glad the surgery went well. Good to hear all the positives!!!
A quick recovery & moderate moderation will be wished for.

I believe in moderation, in many areas of my life….
Hard (difficult) work, vegetables and sobriety, must be done in extremely moderate doses!!!

William,
The rocker is looking fantastic! However, don't push too hard, there will always be plenty more to do tomorrow. The key is to be fit/capable of tomorrows progress!!!

Rex,
When you say "shop time ", do you mean grocery, department or hardware store???

Arlin,
Like I said to William….
Don't push too hard and reinjure/agitate that shoulder!!!

Everyone else,
Carry on….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy:

I'm at the shop


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhh…....
SHOP time!!!
Good for you. Now then…..
Whatcha buildinating???


----------



## Bagtown

Nice train William.

For everyone who commented on my picture, it was really about the bowl, not the mallet.
I turned the mallet the night before I left for here last January when I was suppose to be packing.
Wife nearly had a fit.

Nice chapeau Rex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the compliments. 
Today has been slow, but steady. 
Rocker assembly is finished and I'm almost ready to start staining.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That's a cool rocker!
Knowing how much you like trains, I urge you….
NOT to test drive it!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

*I'm still sanding…YEA YEA YEA….*

Long week….for sure, good to see Rex, Arlin and William in the shop…....

And Mike!

Rob - hope your Dad is well…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - was that you on the mower? Yes or No?


----------



## JL7

On a different topic…....

Bridge City is unleashing the new beast tonight sometime….....I wish:

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/tools/jmpv2-jointmaker-pro.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Were I to say YES….
Would you believe me???


----------



## DIYaholic

$1300.00!!!!
My joints don't need to be that accurate!!!


----------



## JL7

Probably not…..gotta run soon…..

Maybe you just post some before and after (the baseball head) photos…?


----------



## gfadvm

William, That train rocker is waaaay cool!


----------



## ssnvet

$1,400 for a jap saw fixture … and only $250 more for the stand. :^o

I'm sure they'll sell like hot cakes.

I think Stumpy needs to design one!!


----------



## Gene01

William,
The train rocker is AWESOME!

$1300???? Don't people roll their own anymore?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So what was I doing today Randy?

*Messed with some more setting up the computer*










*Did some more to the cart*


















*Made another Octagon planter for outdoors*









*Fixed up a portable table router system using a Bosch Colt*









*Cut and routed some lumber for projects*









That's all I did.


----------



## GaryC

Roger, geeze. Talk about ambitious


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You accomplished a lot!!! You are making me look bad…..
Not that it is hard to do!!!

Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Either I need a shower, or everyone is napping!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Looks like a productive day Rex.

Thanks for showering Randy.

Jeff, that's quite a rig for a handsaw…. I need to see some video of that.

Rob, hope Dads doing well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents and germs,

Rob - Glad to hear your Dad is doing okay. Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate. Diet is sort of like pregnancy - lots of info, some good advice, but in the end he'll find what works.

No shop time for me. I'm officially out of Titebond III and II and can't seem to find any locally. The cutting board will have to wait until I get some.

Mike - yeah, I can see her point…. although I've been found in my jammies out at the workbench at all hours of the night. "Just tidying up, dear."

Didn't make it to the puter last night. Have been putting in more hours at my paying job. It's great for my head, but my bod is still protesting. I may get laughed out of the building, but I'm seriously looking at getting a recliner or something similar for my office. If I can get my feet up every now and again, it helps tremendously.

More coffee needed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yes I got a lot accomplished yesterday, I really pushed it because in 30 minutes I have to leave for "chemo day" at the hospital, and I might not get any shop time for a few days.

Rob, hope the dad news continues to be good, thinking of you.

Well, must wrap it up and get on my way, should arrive back late afternoon.

Everyone have a great day, I know will mmmmmmm - all those nurses…........


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'

Wow, Rex. You got a lot done! Hope the next few days are even fewer for you and you're back at it soon.

Jeff, Got all the *maple*sides, tops and bottoms cut, planed and sized for 4 Jewelry chests. Now, to route mortises and dados and cut tenons. But, today the wife has me headed to Lowes (100 mi. RT) for stain and finish for a maple table she is refinishing. Might get an hour or so in the shop before leaving.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
I should already be in the shop. Late start and real sluggish today. 
Rex, hope it's a good day with lots of entertainment
Gene, be safe on the trip


----------



## ssnvet

Choo-Choo to Boston, Choo-Choo to Lynn, look out little grand-baby, Williams rockin' the train!

You make it look way to easy William…

Same for you Rex….. you may only get to the shop once or twice a week, but you get more done in one session than I do in a month.

DY, hope your dad's recovery goes smoothly and the third "iffy" bypass gets the plumbing problems all taken care of.

I've been experimenting with some CAD features that turn any font into vector format for use with the CNC…. but found that I still had to do a lot of fussy editing to get the geometry to work with my .09" engraving bit and to convert properly in the CAM software.

Here's what I came up with….










I was hoping to do a test cut on the CNC router in scrap plywood last night after hours at work, but the darn machine errored out on me several times.

I'm scared stiff to put my finished rail, with all the jointery and lock set mortice perfectly cut on the CNC as the potential for a total flop is very real.


----------



## Dogboy

Its been a busy couple of weeks at the hospital I work at so have not been to the garage to wood work, but a contractor took measurements for a potential dedicated workshop addition to my house. Wish me luck with the marital committee (seriously my wife pinches pennies so hard ya can hear Lincoln screaming).


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
Nail biting time? Elbows feel weak? 
It's bad enough to start a process on a finished piece with a chisel. Let alone, entrust it to a machine with it's own philosophy and ethics.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes Gene,

Lesson for the future…. do the engraving work on a blank piece of wood b4 investing in the jointery.

Life is full of risks…. and of course, I have no more Oak boards from the original beam I cut all of this out of. This was the clearest piece in the entire stack, and was set aside for this specific top front rail.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

The scariest part of the CNC's "philosophy and ethics" is that it will do EXACTLY what I tell it to do :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Dog Boy…

the only thing worse than a penny pinching wife is a spender :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Woke up feeling pretty spiffy this morning, so I got an early start. 








Waiting on glue to dry for a few hours so I can slap on a couple coats of clear.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for all the well wishes.

Dad is feeling a bit better today. Today they take the tube out of his chest. A few more days yet with he catheter though. Hope to visit him later today.

William - Awesome train.


----------



## ssnvet

That looks great William!

Now you need to make a Pinto pony rocking horse so the cowboys (or indians) can chase the train and play train robbery.

Nail some 6" cut offs from an old garden hose onto some scrap blocks of wood to make guns, and Stumpy will have to make a new category for the "anti-PC" prize

:^)


----------



## bandit571

all right! Got the day off! Nothing planned for today, time to go out and about!

except…..

someone had left the key in the van, and turned on. DOA for the battery! Battery terminal on the "+" side loose and green. Alternator bolts were loose. Engine a qt low on oil…..

Guess I could just walk over and bumpster dive for some wood. Drat! Trash day cleaned most of the good wood stuff away. Left me with just a single 2×8 x 7" plank.

Might be able to build SOMETHING out of that today…......ah, yes! Need a saw bench for all them handsaws to work from. Should be enough stuff in that plank to make a decent one? Maybe even an indecent one??? Nah, that would be Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for all the compliments guys. 
While the glue was drying I decided to ride into town. 
USA pawn has been getting a lot of store close out stuff and you never know what they'll have. 
So I went to see. 
Let me back up and say I have wants to get my kids a trampoline for, like, forever. 
Every time I think I can something always happens. 
Either the store will be out, or a vehicle will go down, but I'm never able to get the trampoline. 
Well I get to USA pawn. 
They have a new, still in the box, trampoline. 
Since the guy paid up front, I had just enough cash from the train project to buy the trampoline.

Sooooo. 
I gotta get my but in here and get this coat of clear on this iron horse. 
Since the money has already been spent.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey William, that's great.
You just stay off of the trampoline….


----------



## ssnvet

tip of the day…

Don't tell your home owners insurance that you have a tramp.

You'll be buying it again every year with the premium increase.

THE DEED IS DONE!!! pics to follow tonight. My daughter gets to be the first to see it.

I just about fainted when I hit play…. but it came off without a hitch. Now that I'm getting the hang of it, this engraving could become quite addictive. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Hope you treated the nurses well….
As they treated you, to make you well!!!

William,
The Train Rocker is sure to be loved.
You did a great job with it!!!

I love trampolines!!! It's been about ten years since I last bounced on one though. As an ex gymnast, I spent a lot of time on them.

My 'puter has a "doctor" appointment, tomorrow AM. Hope they can get it up & running. I think it may be time to upgrade my 10 year old laptop. Laptop or tablet??? Decisions, decisions, decisions….


----------



## bandit571

Computer was down awhile, went on a walk-about:









Dollar a piece at the Lutheran Center's Thrift Store. Plus sales tax, of course. A 20-1/2" long panel saw (VERY sharp, DAMHIKT) and a 26" long D-8 rip saw. Cleaned the D-8 up a bit









Mr. Disston of Philly signed it, according to the etch. 6 ppi thumbhole saw. Handle has zero cracks in it, and seems to be the original finish on it….

Might clean up the other saw later…


----------



## JL7

William the train is a rockin! Just keep it away from Marty…..you know how he gets with the trains…..

A tramp you say?


----------



## ssnvet

Randy was a gymnast…. It's all adding up….. Scrambled brains and all bent out of shape. :^)

As promised…


----------



## JL7

Very cool Matt…...looks like you pulled it off well…


----------



## JL7

Another board in the books….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
The "carving" came out great!
I'm thinking it's a good thing that CNC has a mind of it's own!!!

I also did 1 meter springboard diving & cliff diving.
Water ain't all that soft, when diving 40' into a river!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Regarding that awesome board….
You have not failed! You have found a great way to make it work!!!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Have a cold one. You deserve it.


----------



## JL7

Randy - not true actually…....after spending an hour or so getting all the grain running correctly and lining up the little blocks, I proceeded to glue them to the wrong end of the board…....what a dork…...

Hey Gene…...good to see you got the *Maple* going…. 

And Rex - looks like you kicked some butt in the shop…..very nice….

Nice mallet Mike! and pretty cool bowl as well….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents

It was a brilliant plan. Offspring number one dropped off at the school dance. Offspring number 2, husband and neighbours' kids to the local fall fair. I had three hours to myself in town to get the groceries done, and perhaps amble over to Home Depot. Pulled into the parking lot, no wallet. Left it at home.

Oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

*News Flash!!!*
Saw dust production in "The Lair"....
Pictures upon completed project….
That could be weeks, months or even years!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The finish is done an it's all over now but the drying.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dad doing better but still in pain


----------



## bandit571

Have the lumber supply in place, need to motivate towards cutting some into a saw bench or two. New saws in house, and cleaned up. Spent more one ONE cull cart 2×4x8 than I did on two handsaws. Then had to go buy a pack of new sandpaper. Used that to clean the saws up with.

Lowes idea: five 1/4 sheet sandpaper sheets for $5 because it is a Shopsmith brand of paper? Or, $5 for 25 sheets of the same paper, because it is another brand? Hmmm, let me think on that one a while…..

Dang gloves at work have my hands all messed up. Loosing patches of hide around the right wrist. Areas on the left palm are splitting apart. And some of that hide is peeling off, too. Just gray "Sure-grip" gloves that fit real tight. Dr. Feelgood for the heel spurs is nice. Breaking in new boots at work, wore the others out..


----------



## DamnYankee

Kid's school is doing Oliver! I think I posted that already.

I have to build a bridge and a COFFIN!

Anyone have plans for coffin!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't seem to find my coffin plans. 
I actually saved them because I wanted to build my own coffin. 
I had planned on using it as a coffee table till my death. 
Wife said no.


----------



## superdav721

Sorry folks.
I have been working my butt off.
William you coming tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tomorrow Dave. 
The train is done except drying. 
I don't recon it needs me sitting here watching it for the finish to cure. 
Unless something changes, like wife making unexpected stops, I'm planning on being at your place late morning or early afternoon.


----------



## GaryC

Just got a disturbing letter. Seems the power company is going to run a new main service line from Ok down thru Texas. Said line is scheduled to cross my land. Not a happy camper over this. Letter says I either accept their financial offer or the State will condemn that part of my land and take it. There are some 50 land owners in this area that are effected. Going to set up a meeting. I know we can't force them to move the route but, we can collectively work to increase the financial benefit to the max.

No shop time today. Maybe I should go spend the night out there. Probably won't sleep anyway


----------



## Gene01

That's a bummer, Gary. Hope they up their offer substantially.


----------



## JL7

That is a bummer Gary…......hope it's a ways from the house and shop…...

Looks like the party is at Dave's tomorrow…..sounds like trouble…..


----------



## JL7

Dust in the Lair?? We'll need some *"proof"* pictures before completion Randy…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll won't be able to have "proof of work" until my 'puter is capable of puting!!!
Besides, y'all have seen plenty of saw dust before!!!

Did someone say *P A R T Y ! ! !*


----------



## superdav721

I want to say I am sorry to you folks for not being around.
I have been hard at it in my job.


----------



## ssnvet

Dave,
When you get done with all those puters at work, pleeeeeease get Randy squared away…. He gets grumpy when he's puterless. :^o


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry to hear you are about to become another victim of "progress".

I learned the hard way that "you can't fight city hall" after the city took about $200,000 worth of land off the front of our old place for street widening/improvement. And we didn't get a dime!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, they can't get that much here. This is the land where I live. It's only 20 acres. The farm is down the road about 18 miles. Even though I don't run cattle myself any longer, I do have it leased out. I'd really be ticked if they got into that one. But, this still gets my goat!
I may have to get rid of this place and move. I don't want to live that close to hi power lines.


----------



## superdav721

Done deal Matt.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
When can I expect you here to recompute my 'puter???


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If you show up tomorrow AM, to fix my 'puter, knock loud as I'll be sleeping.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

Oh, Rex….
Hope your day went well.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Another no sleeper. Long day ahead. 
Hope everyone has a great Sat.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie…it just dawned on me….. Tomorrow's the day


----------



## ssnvet

Morin' Gary,

We're having some fine fall weather… It turned a couple days ago like flipping a switch, from 85 deg. And 90% humidity to 60 deg and 60%. I'll take it! Love the fall! Love to work outside in the cool.

Coffees ready….


----------



## GaryC

Pour me a cup….I'm on the way


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave who?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and puterless Randy.

Gary, sorry to hear about the power lines, Andy, it's only "progress" when they decide to bury them underground, then it's not quite such a problem, but 100 year old "technology" rules and needs constant maintenance.

I did put in as much work at the shop as I could Thursday, as it was chemo day yesterday and I expect to be run down for a while. I'm feeling pretty much OK this morning and while I am I will do something. They have booked me in for an Ct and MRI sometime next week.
Looks like we'll get to 100 today, so I'll get out there as soon as I can.

Have a good visit William. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## GaryC

DaveNubs


----------



## Gene01

Gary, When we bought our little piece of paradise, there were (still are) 50 KV towers just off the back side of the property. When we had it surveyed, we found that our property line is 30' from the power company's easement. We built the house about 100 yards from the easement. Other than the snapping, crackling and buzzing during periods of high humidity, we hardly notice them. 
Some folks' homes are closer than ours with no ill effects. And, we are on open range and the lines don't affect the cattle that graze under the lines all summer. 
I'd much rather be this close to those lines than this close to those blasted wind generators. Those things Actually do make people sick.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, they are actually going to get about 3 acres from me. They, the power company will set up meetings in the effected areas this fall. It appears from the map they sent that the lines will be just about on the property line with the rest of it being their easement. The guy to the south faces about the same thing. 
Rex, I sure wish "underground" was an option. Glad you are feeling so well right after chemo. Hope it's a good day. Be about 100 here too


----------



## DIYaholic

Good, err Top of the morning to you all.
'puter is going in for a checkup or perhaps a trade in….


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....

Randy - what is 'puter doing, or not doing? Might just be the power supply - which is a cheap and fast fix…?


----------



## ssnvet

Puters are so cheap these days it hardly makes sense to pay to repair the old ones…

I got my wife an Acer laptop w/ AMD quad core, 2 GB RAM, and a hot graphics card for $400 and it's way more than either of us needs. You save ~$100 going w/ an AMD chip and once you're running Windows 7 or 8, you'll smile from ear to ear.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## DamnYankee

Everyone relax, I'm working the weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

My 'puter will not load windows. I keep getting a "stop error screen". The only reason to repair the 10 year old laptop, is to access/transfer pictures & files. I'll more than likely upgrade to a new laptop, but a tablet is an option that I want to explore. I need to research tablets/laptops, cloud storage and Microsoft "Office 365". The research will have to wait until I get my laptop back.

Just finishing up lunch….
Then down to "The Lair"....


----------



## bandit571

One saw bench done, need some more 2×4s to build a second one. Spent all morning out on the back patio. 2×10 clamped through a step ladder as a work bench. Clamped the saw bench's top to that, and cut away all waste areas. Made four splayed legs, and a pair of gussets to keep the in place. A few screws, and some glue to hold it in place. Sat on the bench and planed the top flat and smooth.

Computer I am using right now is at the Public Library. Photos are in the home computer, that doesn't have internet access right now. Son is supposed to fix that today, I hope…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures!









the "High-tech" work bench









joinery for the legs to go into









Legs are all ready to go









with a gusset, no less









cut notch for rip saw work, level the leg's tops with a plane









then sit down, and plane the whole top smooth. One mornings work, and even Randy could make one of these…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't have a need for a saw bench, nor a clue how to use a rip or crosscut saw. Now if you are talking blades in a TS, that is another thing altogether!!! Smoothing the top would be done on my electron killing DW745!!!

Some saw dust and progress on my "real" WW project has been made….
& will continue!

TTFN….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I understand your computer dilema.
A laptop is handy, a tablet is very limited - even the most expensive, a desktop will give you the best performance and memory/storage options.
You will need to take out your old HD and let another computer read it raw, that is not to boot it, just take the files off it you want. The laptop or the desktop are ideal, the tablet is not.

The computer I am installing at the shop is a desktop with an i5 intel processor, it has 8 megs of ram and can be added to for making 16 megs of RAM. It has a 2 TBs hard drive and I have attached a plug in exterior drive of 3 TBs , it has all the usual stuff like video card and DVDR etc. It runs Win8 with a free software that makes Win8 look and run like Win7. I have also installed a FREE package that looks and feels like MS Office and is just as good. Now a laptop would not be a good puter for the power,especially if you wish to use CAD software on CNC packages.

I do also have a laptop which has 4 gigs RAM and a 500 Gb HD which I use mostly in the house or take to hospital to check email and write, and shop.

Salesmen are pretty useless because they REALLY don't have a clue what your need are, they just try to sell you something they have a special deal on or what the company wants to promote. Have you own checklist of features you want, like USB-3 port(s) because that is going to be the next USB upgrade - faster.

If I can help you, I will. My last job was as a senior systems analyst in the IS/IT department.


----------



## Airspeed

Well howdy everyone! Been a long time since I've been here, been busy this summer, two months of pain, lots of doctor appointments and lots of needles! I hurt myself pretty good, I destroyed my spine about 11 years ago and have been hurting ever since, in July I fell down hurting my neck, the pain was incredible, went to doctor, had some very deep injections, the needle was 2.5" long and he buried it in my neck four times, it helped for a day then got bad again, then I hurt my lower back so bad I couldn't walk, my left leg was useless and my left arm the same. It's been so bad it took a month to feel good enough to get an MRI and CT scan. Had those done last week and get the results Monday. In the meantime I have to sit still, my doc is worried about my cervical spine, I have had a disc pressing against my spinal cord for years, this causes sudden paralysis to my left arm and leg, he's worried it's gotten worse. I've seen ten surgeons but none will operate on me, apparently I have the worst combination of spinal injuries a person can have and still walk, the combination makes it very risky to operate. I hope science comes up with a spine replacement surgery soon! 
I haven't seen my shop in months, I can't get down there! My walker won't work on stairs. I hope to be back to normal soon, I've got so many projects needing to be started! I've been hurting so much I couldn't even use my computer or phone without wanting to throw it. It's nice to feel a little better, I've gone through most if this without taking massive amounts of pills, I'm sick and tired of taking opiates, I feel like crap all the time so I cut my doses in half, the extra meds didn't help that much anyway. I don't understand how or why anyone would take such drugs recreationally. I quit smoking cigarettes two months ago! I can already breath better! I also can smell a smoker 20 feet away, I wish I would have smelled that years ago, I probably would have quit then! I did cheat by switching to electronic cigs, the day I received it I never picked up another cig. At first I bought standard nicotine level e liquid, now I use a very low nicotine level, only 1mg, a standard cig has like 18mg. I spoke to my doctor about the e cigs and he actually encouraged me to use it to quit reg cigarettes. He says studies have shown very little if any harmful effects as long as you use the vegetable glycerin based liquid and not the PG base liquid. If any of you smoke and want to quit I would strongly suggest trying electronic cigs, as I said I haven't touched a real cig for two months and have no desire for one. I would avoid the ones that look like a real cig and get a device like the "Vivi Nova" tanks, cost me about $35 to buy the hardware and about $20 a month for the liquid, cigs cost me $50 every ten days. My wallet has become much thicker since I quit and my lungs feel way better! I wish I would have tried this years ago. 
Well that's all the complaints I have right now, just thought I'd say hi! 
Be happy!

Soon I'm going to start working on a bench for my deceased son in law, my daughter wants one to sit as his grave, I have to build most of it out of steel in order to comply with the cemeteries guidelines but I'm going to make the seat and back out of wood. If any of you have suggestions on designs I would like to see them! I have been designing it in my head for some time but being in pain has really set that process back, I can't think well when I hurt.


----------



## Airspeed

Sorry about that massive block of words, I forgot to double space my paragraphs, if I don't my text appears as it did above.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*AIRHEAD,*

It is so bloody good to hear from you. I'll read your full text later and comment.

Just wanted to say you have beem missed by your friends here.


----------



## Airspeed

Thanks Rex! It's been a tough summer, haven't felt like doing anything. Hope you're doing well! I hope to hang out here a little more as I feel better. Thanks again!


----------



## GaryC

Moved a piece of sandpaper and there it was. Already dead. I've had lots of these things this year


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad you stopped on *Airspeed*!
Sorry for your pain & suffering!!! I'm glad you are feeling better.
Rex was right (can't believe my phone typed that), you have been missed!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Is that the one and only AIRSPEED I just saw?

Awesome to hear from you…. But so sorry to here about you back "issues"...

Good on you for backing off the drugs… I hear about so many guys who come out of bad back injuries as drug addicts.

Hoping for a path to pain free living for you!


----------



## DIYaholic

It appears that I have been a bad influence….
My hard drive has been corrupted!!!

The tech said my user files are fine & should transfer to a new system. I must now determine what system that will be. Rex, I hear you, regarding the "power" of a tablet. I have a desktop, that needs a new power supply, that can be used for software/applications. It will eventually run a CNC, if I ever build one. I mainly surf the net and access email, so a tablet will allow me to do that. With a cloud based "office suite" I'll be capable of the light spreadsheet/word document creation/edoting that I do. I'm meeting a tech/salesperson tomorrow, to go over my options.

Dust continues to be made in "The Lair"....

TTFN….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, think more on the tablet, it is limited.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I'm leaning towards a laptop. Price will be a deciding factor. Should I get a tablet, then in February I would get a laptop, for more computing power. I just need something now, so that I can post pictures & harrass you folks here on LJs!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy,
Completely understand, you can get an inexpensive tablet that will give you email and attaching pictures.
Save you pennies for a laptop type that is known as a "Desktop replacement", which can effectively work as a desktop - like doing things a desktop can do - most come with a 17" screen too.


----------



## JL7

Good to see you Aaron…sorry for your pain….hope you find the right solution…..

Gary - what's up there? Is that my ex-wife, the black widow?

Randy - I have both…


----------



## JL7

Rex - glad you are doing well on the chemo after day…....hope it lasts…....

I think Marty might have train envy….....wishing he had a rocker train…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, if this is your Hex-wife, she brought all her sisters with her. They seem to be everywhere this year. 
I think Marty and Eddie ran off together…


----------



## ssnvet

Laid up another 1/2 cord of firewood and cut the grass (well weeds) today….

My youngest started field hockey and is really excited … So I ran "drills" with her in the afternoon. She's really into it.


----------



## Gene01

It's great to see you back Airspeed.
Here's hoping for continued and increasing relief from the pain.


----------



## gfadvm

Aaron, Good to hear from you. The medical community really doesn't have an answer to spine pain other than narcotics. After a big wreck with Fentanyl Patches, I swore off all narcotics and just try to live with it day to day.

Gary, We have seen more Black Widow and Brown Recluse this year as well. And the usual bug sprays don't seem to kill spiders very well.


----------



## superdav721

Airhead, I am sorry for your pain. I hope you find relief.
Randy take the hard drive out and mail it to me and I would be happy to copy your files to DVD and mail them back.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have closed up "The Lair", for the day….
Opened a cold one (of many more to come), for the night!!!

There are soooooo maaaaaany shop jigs/fixtures needed….
ZCIs
Crosscut Sled
Work bench
& the list goes on & on & on….

Jeff,
You would be proud of me….
Rather than spending time making the ZCIs I need, I just put a sheet of hardboard over the TS, raised the blade and went to work on the "real" WW project!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks for the offer for help (you to Rex), but I'll get the tech guy here to do it. He'll be able to transfer them to whatever device I end up with. Should all that not work out, I may just take you up on it though.


----------



## JL7

Very well Randy….......I've done that tirck myself, it's good in bind….but sucks when you need to move the fence! Good to see you building…...which brings up one more question…...What's he building in there??


----------



## GaryC

Matt, check out GovX.com It's for vets, police and fire. Pretty cool

Andy, you're right. I have sprayed for them twice and still find them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy gents!

Airspeed - good to hear from you. Sorry about the pain. Narcotics are a double edged sword. It's finding the balance between the harm/benefit of them.

Gary- Looks like it's time to start researching. If you can find an endangered species or a native burial ground in the vicinity, it would probably bring things to a halt while they do 'assessments'.... Just a thought. Here, protected wetlands are a HUGE issue for developers.

Dave - funny how life gets in the way. Good to see you also.

William - I'm with your wife on that one. Coffin coffee table is ummmmm an acquired taste.

Got a few more glue-ups done on my cutting board. The sucker is using a lot of glue. Ran out of Titebond III, so I bought a small bottle of Lepage waterproof wood glue. It seems to be doing the job, but I'm going to be through that bottle in no time.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I got my hands on a wonderful little box today with my name on it. This item will be taken to my office and placed on my desk. The only problem I have is figuring out what to put in it.
Thank you so much for the box.
Dave.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I am back. The days are getting better and I am so far behind in my interweb duties.
Good to be here amongst friends.
I have skimmed trough 500 entries or so and Rob I hope your father gets better.


----------



## JL7

Cool Dave…....maybe in time it will find a use…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I think the problem is that insecticides kill insects and spiders are arachnids. We need an arachnicide! A pest control guy should be able to tell us what we need (and odds are it will be a restricted chemical).

The salt gun review posted today looks like a lot of fun but not too practical for a big infestation.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you're right. Think I'll try doing a little research into "arachnicide" and see what comes up


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ack, I was headed for bed an hour ago. Stopped in the garage 'just for a minute'. I think I now have wood glue on every shirt I own.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like I missed the evening crowd and it's too early for the night crowd. Oh well.

Haven't seen Eddie in a few days…


----------



## DIYaholic

Researching tablets on a smartphone….
Is a royal PIA!!!

*74*,
Are you sure it is wood glue….
Could be starch, from ironing hubby's shirts!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

165 post??? Damn good thing I don't read em, I'd never get anything done like Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know Jeff doesn't read them cuz he builds fancy end grain boards…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I get plenty done….
I empty plenty of cold ones….
These empties must then be recycled….
I'm helping to save the world, with all the recycling I do!!!
& Marty says that I don't do anything!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Leave the spiders outside. Didn't you read the sign at the door???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to see ya gettin' out and about Aaron…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another weekend has passed without the large barge. However, the boat doctor has told me it will be done Tuesday. Probably have to get a second mortgage on the house to settle the bill…..


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Kim Komando recommends the Google 10 for a tablet. Like you, I don't do heavy computing on my laptop. Been seriously considering the Google machine. We only have a flip phone, no internet capabilities. Sometimes, out here in the boonies, no phone capabilities, either.
One of my sons has an IPad and the other has a Samsung device. The Samsung is, by far, the better of the two, IMO. 
So many computing options. Not like looking for a planer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to the shop yesterday and cut a 2×4. I needed to brace for a bar light that I hung in the kitchen/dinning room…..

I spent an extra 15 minutes out there sniffing the sawdust…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks for the advice. I need to look at the Chrome devices and see how they compare. It seems when asking specific questions of sales people, they can not answer, except to say "maybe?"....


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Marty, I'd like to leave those little critters outside. I wish they would read the sign.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, My computer has chrome buttons on it…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I done zero yesterday. The way my back feels, I plan on doing less than that today.

Family and I got out of town yesterday.

Went to clean limbs from above and grass on the ground at the cemetery where my MIL is buried.

Went to wal mart in Jackson. Found and bought out all seven boxes of the 8/0 treble hooks they had in stock for snagging. Since gator season opened in Vicksburg you can't find then here.

Went to the flea market where I looked at some severely overpriced hand planes and bought a black crowd CD and three government mule CDs.

Went to bass pro shop where I bought a spout attachment for Coleman fuel cans and looked at grills and cookers I could only dream of owning.

Went to Superdave's house where we had a great time. He made me two hooks out of some railroad spikes I had brought him. The kids played in the woods, something they can't do at our house, and Dave took them each around the yard on his motorcycle. Dave is the only one who has ever offered that I trust enough to put my kids on a bike. This made one of my son's year. He is a bike nut and still can't stop talking about it.

Eat at Ryan's steak house.

Got home around seven. 
Someone Sao something but I told them, "tell me tomorrow, I'm going to bed".


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I took my kids to the woods once, but they found their way back home…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's an idea Marty.
I wonder if I dropped then off near you with a map to your house I they would stay there or come back here?

Hmmmmmmm!?
That might make for an interesting experiment.


----------



## JL7

Uh oh, somebody woke Marty up…....and he's sniffin' the sawdust again…..

William - I got tired just reading your post…...8/0 Treble hooks…...what is it exactly you are snagging? Free bike rides at Dave's…...cool. Strike up the Born to be Wild….

Sandra - you keep building those end grain boards, you better start buying the TB III by the gallon….....


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to see everyone more or less enjoying their weekend.

My dad is coming along but he's suffering from post-surgery depression. You'd think he was already dead and buried.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob - hang in there, it'll take a bit…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rod,
Just tell dad he is not allowed/capable of something….
He'll fight, just to prove you wrong!
At least that's what my dad would have done!
Good luck and keep positive!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

*Airhead*, Sorry about your pain ordeal, many on this thread fully understand what it is like, and praise to you for getting off narcotics, sometimes they only make things worse. We all care here about our fellow "nubbers", we share our good and bad times, we take our woodworking interest to a new level where we include the well being of "our gang". Visit us here often for a dose of good medicine.

Sounds like you had a good visit with Dave, love to hear about people getting together.

I believe Eddie went of that cruise he mentioned and said he would be out of the loop for a little while.

My side effects hvae not kicked in yet, but I have lower back ache now added to the collar bone pain, so it's vicodin time.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Rob, recovery after a major operation if you have feelings of loneliness. Make sure visits are frequent and forward looking, as boredom has a down effect.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to explore….
Tablet & laptop devices, that is.
I hope that my wallet can survive the hunt!!!

Then it will be over to see "The Chef"....
A little food prep for a catered function is in store.

I hope all have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## GaryC

William, the first of your story reminds me of an old "BC" cartoon. One of the guys is sitting next to a big rock. The other comes along and asks "what are you doing?" He says "nothing" Second guy says "that's what you were doing yesterday" First guy says, "I didn't get finished" So, I guess you just aren't finished. 
Rex, I was wondering just earlier this morning about your collar bone. You just answered that question. It must be some better by now. Are you still wearing that brace/sling thing?
Randy, hope you find the "right" puter for what you want to do. It seems I tend to over-buy. There goes the $.
Hope it's a good day for all


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy howdy….

William….. Dave probably popped a wheelie while you weren't looking… That would account for your boy's excitement. :^)

I did all my chores yesterday so I could get some shop time today, but we grilled chicken on the BBQ and decided to pull a cork…. Now I'm sleepy and must drink coffee!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Turkey is cooked, stuffing is cooked, gravy is hot, potatoes are whipped, beans are snapped.

Just puttin' my feet up for a few minutes before the company arrives.
There are now three extra kids in the house. Should be more than enough to take care of the dishes.


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Wait for me! I'll be there for dessert. Maybe an open faced turkey sammich with gravy, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
There must be a problem with your contact list….
I never received MY invite!!!

On Ons "Union" break….
Prepping a breakfast & lunch for 80 people.
Man, I'm getting hungry!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My boys won today… Did yours???


----------



## DamnYankee

Nope…they lost in the end


----------



## GaryC

Marty, dang it, I don't know. I fell asleep


----------



## bandit571

Got one bench done, yesterday. Then went to my factory job that night









Stable as can be, even with the back legs splayed out a bit more. Awaiting something to rip with a new saw..









Cost three times the money for the bench. Saw was only a dollar, plus tax…


----------



## DIYaholic

My Buffalo Bills LOST 23 - 21, to the NE Patriots!!! :^(


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice looking bench.

Randy and Gene - the leftovers are in the mail.

I tell my kids 'pretty wears off, but a good cook is forever'.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Randy, ever think about pullin' for the home team? 
:^)

Last frame glued up today….










Maybe I'll put them all together tonight.


----------



## superdav721

Marty no auctions today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
As a native NYer, I root for the ONLY team that plays in NY!!!

Nice panel, needs a few more to go with it. ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, with the 8/0 hook I am snagging spoonbill fish. Any smaller and the larger ones will think its funny. Any larger and you'll hang up on every Rick at the bottom of Steele Bayou. 








It came out sideways but you can still get the idea from the photo. That's one of my sons holding one of the smaller ones. That's right. That is a small one. We have caught them upwards of forty pounds using 8/0 hooks on 50lb test line.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'm more interested in hearing about the gater snagging…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, No auctions this weekend. I had to work yesterday, besides, I've learned to blow my money on much larger things like boat and truck repair…..


----------



## Gene01

AAron, 
Good Lord, man. 
Any Shamans around your place?


----------



## DamnYankee

Youngest out of surgery.
Dad's at home doing better by the hour


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Gary.
Throttle cable on the tow mower did a number in the bed, if you catch my drift. Had to order a new one. It's too wet to mow now, anyway. Predicting rain for the next 5 days. Cable supposed to be here in 7 days. 
Looks like we are going to get by with just one mowing, this year. Yippeee!

Good news, Yankee! Hope it continues.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene,

If Canada Post stays true to form, some family in Siberia will be receiving them some time next year.

Aaron - do you find yourself standing alone in thunder storms? You are definitely having a string of horrid luck.

DY - glad to hear she's out of surgery. Now stay away from the hospital for awhile will ya? Rex has the hospital obligations covered for all of us.

Just to keep up my obligation, I'm headed there tomorrow for a treadmill stress test. My husband says if they don't find my heart this time, then I truly don't have one…


----------



## superdav721

Hello folks, its Monday.
I went to the doctor today,
I'm older
I'm fatter
I smoke to much
and my blood pressure is up.
Pass me some ice cream and a cigar,
what the hell does he know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I'm having a wonderful day. 








Seen a cowboy grill a while back. 
Jokingly told my wife I had a birthday coming up. 
I knew we couldn't afford it. 
Well she, along with my older boys who work and have their own cash, surprised me today with it. 
It's a Browning cowboy grill with rotisserie, with spots for my Dutch oven and coffee percolator.
Unlike other, cheaper versions I've seen, this one has a good thick bowl to burn wood.

In other news, the guy picked up his train today. 
He liked it enough that he wants two more.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice gift William, and great news on the train commission.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, they'll find your heart. Problem is, you won't be able to find your breath.
Gene, somebody is smilin' on you, in a weird sort of way. I've already cut twice and that was waiting long periods between. I bet I get at least one more in before it over for the year. Boo-Hiss
William, you are one lucky dude. If my kids gave me something like that, I'd also get the bill for it. Do we all get an invite to your next cook-out?


----------



## bandit571

Bone spur on left heel is making everything else out of whack. Try a 12 hour shift, on concrete floors, with a spur in the bottom of the heel…

90s here today, and MUGGY! Have to go to work tonight, too. "Climate Control" there is….stand in front of a fan. Good place to get free water bottles, they go past on the Sidel lines all night long. Downside? They are empty, have to go to a bottler for any filled ones. Or, just grab a bottle off the line, and fill it up as needed from one of the cold water fountains, one on every line…

IF I can find enough 2×4 leg stock, I might make a version of Underhill's bench. His was a folding one, with my luck, I had better make mine non-folding…....

still have a 5' long plank, and know where some 3/4" plywood is, just need to scroungr some legs…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hes back ,had a great time on the cruise five day cruise for 300 bucks and all the food was free ,even room servise and laundry , the waiter at the supper area , you know they said it was a something room and didnt even know of supper ,told what evr he wanted to call it bring me a mess of those crabs had 3 of em and think they would of got me some more but by then i was feeling guilty.got me a tatoo of a dragon with fire breath ,










asked the young lady if she was from Canada , told her that was a pretty maple leaf tatoo she had .thats when i got my glasses on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob happy to hear your dad is recovering thats great news


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

500 post got to go do some reading


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
My Buffalo Bills will probably make you happy….
& drive me to drink!
Great news all around!!!

William,
Test that great gift out….
You need to be fully up to speed, when we ALL come by for the cookout!!!

Eddie,
Good to have you back! That "maple" leaf story made me laugh!!!
Glad you enjoyed the cruise.

Rex,
How you doing???


----------



## Gene01

The "maple leaf" tat is quite appealing. 
A tat of a piece of coal would be appealing, too.
It's all about the milieu.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William good looking spoon bill ,those fish sure put up a good fight ,glad to hear you are getting order for your stuff ,Christmas aint far off and it should pick up even more ,by the way great craftmanship ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hope all is well and anybody that has teenagers have high blood pressure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra pray all the test come out good ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene if you can send some of that rain down here it been a dry one here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy thet girl laughed too so hard she was in tears


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i feel like that BC cartoon i aint finished yet ,that was funny


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt looking foward to it ,got to build one for my daughter soon ,told her soon,but here as of late ive been on the outs with wood work try ing to get a building moved and move my tools out of the bed room


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty dont take any cruises ,you dont need any more divorces


----------



## Momcanfixit

The tattoo. That's what you were looking at. Sure, Eddy we believe you….


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Eddie…...nice "Maple Leaf"......sounds like you had some fun….YEA! Good for you…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff take a cruise ,the water is clear and lots of the pretty sights ,i have seen more cotton in a iodine bottle then some of them had on shameful it was ,i tried not to stare as that would be rude


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too bad women don't feel the same way about Speedos.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - Apple cider vinegar is supposed to help with bone spurs. 
As far as home remedies go, I don't think it would do any harm.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes Sandra, please tell all your brethren in Montreal that….

If we go to Old Orchard beach, all the speedo wearing men also happen to be speaking French.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy Folks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i made it back ,and didn't even get in any trouble ,i got up early every morning and sat on the deck and drank coffee and meet a Englishman as he was there every morning too got to talking with him he was a great conversationalist and had a great wit of humor told him he reminded me of a English friend of mine then told him of other like stumpy and others ,then he said some of these you have never meet .it dawned on me sometimes i carry on and forget that but its friend either way .he was a professor from some school and was on vacation with his wife ,both still had the British accent and made the morning coffee a treat and really enjoye the laughs that early in the morning


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, have you heard?.....Sandra wants you to wear a speedo


----------



## ssnvet

It's his most honorable sir Stumpiness!

sup homey?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

last pic my daughter and son n law and one her friends like a daughter they all grew up together


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw those guys with the speedos on and it was shameful how all those women were staring one even told me to move out of the way i was blocking her view


----------



## superdav721

Its all good Eddie just mt yearly checkup.
Randy do we have a puter yet?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## ssnvet

Decided I could get most of my sanding done easier if I did it b4 I glued the 4 frames together.

Sanding has now officially gotten old.

More to do, but my shop vac HEPA filter is all plugged up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy hows it going, hope all is well


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm going to hit the 10,000 subscribers mark on Youtube sometime tomorrow. Will also hit 1,000,000 views in the next couple of weeks. Who woulda' thunk it…


----------



## Gene01

.....and we knew him when he was just a humble woodworker. Then, along came Mike. Now look where he is.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads Stumpy ,you deserve it you put a lot into your videos and if i forgot thanks my friend


----------



## superdav721

Grats Stumpy


----------



## GaryC

Congrats. It's great stuff…no surprise it's popular


----------



## StumpyNubs

It took almost 2 years to reach 10,000 subscribers. Looking at the stats it appears I will get to 20K in about 6 more months.

I know these numbers seem small when you consider that Steve Ramsey just hit 100K subscribers. But it took him, I believe, about five years and about a hundred and fifty videos to reach 20K. So with if I hit the 20K mark after 2.5 years and about 75 videos by then, I feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Nice hip shot of the maple leaf… Did ya get a number???

Count me in Stumper, oh wait, I'm busy tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A farmer stopped by the local mechanics shop in downtown Wylie to have his truck fixed. They couldn't do it while he waited, so he said he didn't live far and would just walk home.

On the way home he stopped at the hardware store and bought a bucket and a gallon of paint. He then stopped by the feed store and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, struggling outside the store he now had a problem - how to carry his entire purchases home.

While he was scratching his head he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost. She asked, 'Can you tell me how to get to 137 W. Oak Street?

The farmer said, 'Well, as a matter of fact, my farm isn't very far fom that street and I would walk you there but I can't carry this lot.'

The old lady suggested, 'Why don't you put the can of paint in the bucket. Carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand?'

'Why thank you very much,' he said and proceeded to walk the old girl to the beauty shop.

On the way he says 'Let's take my short cut and go down this alley. It will make our walk shorter and we'll be there in no time.

The little old lady looked him over cautiously then said, 'I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me… How do I know that when we get in the alley you won't hold me up against the wall, pull up my skirt, and have your way with me?'

The farmer said, 'Holy smokes lady! I'm carrying a bucket, a gallon of paint, two chickens, and a goose. How in the world could I possibly hold you up against the wall and do that?'

The old lady replied, 'Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the paint on top of the bucket, and I'll hold the chickens!'


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Stumpy!

Groaner joke.

And yes Matt. The Speedo wearing French Canadians are famous here too. I think they can't see how small the trunks are because their bellies and gold chains are in the way. It's enough to make you swear off the beach completely.

Spandex is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

WAIT A MINUTE! I seem to recall something about not eating for so many hours before my stress test.
Better go check.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm too sexy for a speedo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The laughing has stopped and the tears have dried. It's now time for bed…..

Night All…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

No coffee. They must be joking. I'm already stressed.

Better get some sleep. Being evil and witchy is going to require all my energy tomorrow.

Raise a glass and celebrate, Stumpy. You've worked hard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
No 'puter yet. I need to check reviews, but was too tired to visit "The Chef", to surf on his computer! I won't buy one without checking the reviews first!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Sir Stumpy!!!
Speaking of vides….


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Glad yer back on dry land. Things are OK here but really getting dry again.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I thought it was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes are refusing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations Mr. Celebrity Nubs !

Make sure Mike, Randy, Joy and Chip all get an "atta boy" and an extra lump of coal in their stockings!

You do know of course that you all are not nearly disfunctional enough to be reality TV stars? I recommend building a grow room and a still and running a distribution gig under the surname "Wickersham Borthers".... then you can dig for gold in the back yard, and fish for Walleye in Saginaw bay. Might as well re-hab and flip some auction properties in Flint while your at it.

But whatever you do…... please… oh please…. don't make a sex tape :^o


----------



## titanxt

Hi Stumpy! I tried to "Like" you on Facebook, but it wouldn't allow it… Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

*titanxt*, Stumpy is not likeable, he's had this problem all his life  Welcome to the Bat Cave.

Not much going on today, still waiting for scans appointments and such.
May get a bit of time at the shop?

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Just read my horrorscope. It said I should toot my horn today.
So Toot, Beep, Honk. 
There, I'm done now.


----------



## GaryC

I'm impressed


----------



## Gene01

*74*, 
I was so excited when the FedEX truck rolled up the drive yesterday. 
But, is was a dish drying rack my wife ordered.
Guess the orts you sent really did go to India.


----------



## ssnvet

orts is orts :^) and even Indians love 'em…. whatever they may be.

One of our larger customers is on site today for a vendor audit…. I think that departments manager may ask me to put on my tap shoes and pretend that we actually have a quality program :^o


----------



## superdav721

I wana ort whatever it is.


----------



## GaryC

Me too. I feel left out


----------



## superdav721

ort
noun \ˈȯrt\
Definition of ORT
: a morsel left at a meal : scrap


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ah, Leftovers?


----------



## GaryC

Gee, I thought she was sending the leftover orts??? Guess that wouldn't work, huh?

Rex, hows the collar doing today?


----------



## GaryC

Why is it that you can pet a dog anywhere but a cat makes you rub only where they want to be rubbed/scratched ?


----------



## DIYaholic

That is all I get, leftovers….
But enough about my love life!!!

Rained ALL morning….I'm soaked through & through!!!
Mowing is done for the day….
Lunch and then equipment maintenance.

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, how about the computer. Get to search it out yet?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, the collar bone deal is getting better, but now I have spine pain which they are making CT and MRI scans to see what's up. Fortunately the usual chemo side effects have not been bad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
This is a family friendly site….
please refrain from the "heavy petting"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Not yet, hopefully later this afternoon or evening.
I really need something quick, so I can rewrite my resume and search for a new job!!!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I hate to hear about the spine thing but I'm glad the collar is improving AND the side effects have not been so harsh.

Randy, at my age, petting is all I have left!
Good luck with the computer thing and the new job


----------



## GaryC

11:45am and only 88 degrees.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

all i ever get is the orts


----------



## GaryC

ah, Eddie, you orta be proud


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Guess the Last Supper was orts and crosses?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Regular meals must be orta-matic for Randy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Prisoners meals are orta and worta


----------



## GaryC

Is it possible to spread your wild orts?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Question, what does regurgitation play a part in orta, does it come before or after?


----------



## GaryC

I'm orta here. Got to get to the shop for a few minutes


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Gary, but you must use a small bread slice.


----------



## Gene01

The second definition Dave supplied was "scrap". 
Ever see a sign "WE BUY ORT METAL"?
A guy can make a lot of stuff from ort wood.
My wife's quilts are made from orts of fabric.
Never heard a boxer referred to a "A real orter".
I orta stop.


----------



## GaryC

I just came in from the shop and found I have lots of ort. What's in your wallet?


----------



## superdav721

baloney


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was standing up using a vacuum to clean something and the next thing I knew I was on my knees. Is it bad if your legs stop working?...


----------



## GaryC

Only if you choose to keep your knees and collar bone in one piece


----------



## bandit571

Depends on where the vacumn hose was at…

After work nap is over. Heat advisory in the area. Too bleeding hot to do much of anything. Friday's high to be in the 60s???? three straight in the 90s, then the bottom falls out. MIGHT get something done tomorrow MORNING but I won't count on it….

Stumpy should watch where the cleaning machine rolls back on. No "back up beeper on a Hoover" sort of thing?

Three straight nights at work, and not a one was an easy one. Sidels kept taking away my helpers, leaving me to go alone….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm at Staples, doing a transfer of data & ca$h!!!
Should be back to full interweb surfing in no time.
TTFN….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think I did something to my back. It took me an hour to get upstairs to my desk, and I've spent the last 45 minutes with the chair massager running. I can sit without groaning now, but standing up is out of the question. Good thing I have a big screen in the office and a wife willing to run up the stairs every time I call her cell phone… speaking of that, my cold one is getting warm, time to hit speed dial…


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, you may need to go see the medicine man. Screw that back up and it could last for life


----------



## JL7

Note to self….....get more clamps….only one left….....


----------



## superdav721

Clamp doctor…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Cold ones & scripts go well together!!!

Jeff,
You would have plenty of clamps….
Were you to NOT make a project!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

That last post was sent from my new *Microsoft Surface Tablet* running Windows RT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is a link to what I will be learning to navigate the WWW on. It may take some time to figure it all out!

Image:
http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Staples/s0605164_sc7?$splssku$

Item Description:
http://www.staples.com/Surface-RT-with-Black-Touch-Cover-32GB/product_130407


----------



## GaryC

Not a problem. You can handle it


----------



## ssnvet

Randy,

I oogled over the surface tablets at Staples about a month ago and thought they were very slick little machines.

My co-workers wife works at an IT company, and just today at lunch he said all the techs there are replacing their iPads with Surface tablets.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## ssnvet

No shop time tonight,... My middle daughter just turned 13.

Two teenager girls in the house now!

She has her fathers good taste… Banana cream pie instead of cake. :^)


----------



## superdav721

All right Randy!


----------



## ssnvet

Ever consider that we've got our own little reality TV show right here?

A bunch of old Pharts, moaning and groaning about our bad backs and medical procedures. It doesn't get much more real than that. :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Time will tell….

Matt,
I like the look and feel of my new *Microsoft Surface Tablet*, but most I'm just glad to be on LJs with a bigger screen!!! Posting and viewing on my phone was a royal PIA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I was able to get Staples to recover my files for FREE!!! Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## JL7

Uh oh…...Randy's back maybe even more than he was before…....


----------



## JL7

Eddie's back…...

Dave's back….

Mike (was) back….

Ted is painting or repairing something…..

Now Randy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy dose it have a cord to HDMI compatible to connect to a tv ?for videi and pics


----------



## JL7

Marty….....go in the house now….it's dark out….


----------



## GaryC

Excuse me for being old and behind times but, what is a surface tablet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh, crowded in here tonight.

Stumpy, sorry that you're back orts. Ope it gets better soon.

Yes Jeff, more clamps are clearly in order.

Had my treadmill stress test today. All normal. Good news. I asked the internist what he thought about all of this. He mumbled about neurology, MS. Doesn't think it's a cardiac issue.

Seeing the dermatologist Friday. Because I've been waiting since April, she may not be able to biopsy my face because the rash has faded. Unless she has something startling to say, I need a break from all of the medical stuff.

Got some shop time, will have to post some pictures. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - surface tablet is what you get when a laptop and an iPhone have a baby. It's a large touch screen, but can have a keyboard also. I think. I'm sure Randy is dying to show us a picture.
Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Transmission shop… $200

Tire shop… $500

Damage from the guy that backed into me today… $700

That makes it even…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I believe it does have an HDMI port. I'll have to make sure of that. Video was not high on my list of features/functionality. Much to learn of this new fangled technology.

Gary,
A tablet is like a laptop, except it usually does not have a keyboard. It is also limited in raw computing power. Great for email & internet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What did you do to agitate the backer upperer???


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, look at dat….
I was able to load a photo!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## GaryC

OK….now that's not what you just explained. It's got a keyboard. It looks like a laptop Did you get a laptop or a surface pad?


----------



## boxcarmarty

When the stress starts to get to you … You need a little …


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
It is an optional (read: more $$$), detachable keyboard, that also acts as a cover to protect the screen. The screen is a touch screen, but a keyboard &/or mouse can be used.


----------



## GaryC

Next thing ya know, they'll be cordless
But did you say it doesn't have all the computing power you want?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that group is a little off ,it fits here  did the doctor get your toon going


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy pray your back get back ,and it not anything serious


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome Randy. Good to have you back in full strenght.
Marty that left a mark.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
These devices can't run large programs (think CAD, CAM), but run lighter "apps" (think handheld games). I will eventually replace my laptop with a serious laptop, but this lets me do what I want (need to do) until then. The thing about this devise, is that it comes with Microsoft Office, so I can make, edit & view office documents (think MY resume!!!).


----------



## GaryC

Randy….gotcha. Makes sense


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good compromise Randy, should work well for you.

Frustrating day, back and forth with hospital communications getting scans organised. First they gave me dates around 27th which I refused, I need them soon because this is really painful and I can't hold it for weeks. Eventually they came back with the first one on next Monday, with the 2 others still being arranged. I am thinking that they will have to do another cement job and give me another 10 sessions of radiotherapy, so I need to get going ASAP.

Jeff, that lonely clamp is known as an orta clamp.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It really wasn't a compromise. I got a decent tablet, with features that I was looking for. I'll be saving my "office" documents (and photos) in the cloud, so memory was not a huge issue. This tablet comes with 32GB (although RT is a memory hog) and I installed a 32GB MicroSD card, so I think I'll be OK on the memory side. The 64GB version would have cost me $150.00 more. I really got this for portable email & web surfing, I'm just putting off the purchase of a laptop, until I can get what I want.

Glad you are being as demanding as possible, of the healthcare system!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I finally have the ability to easily post & everyone disappears….

Stumpy,
My new *Microsoft Surface Tablet* has the ability to shoot video….
My new toy might want to challenge your Youtube ranking….
But I doubt I'll be up to it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

As much as I want (need) to explore my new toy….

It is time for me to call it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

This thing wakes up fast!
Unlike myself.

Forecast calls for a "Hot & Humid" day with 91 degree high and thunder storms later this afternoon.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dad back in hospital ia ER due to mini stroke


----------



## GaryC

Shameless.. your poor dad is really going thru it. Hope it all turns out ok for him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been busy busy busy. 
Been so busy that it's almost more than I can handle. 
I need to hire some free help.

Need to be in the shop this morning. 
Son has his first ROTC inspection. This morning and the sep 11 flag raising ceremony.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking young man, William Bet you're proud, too.


----------



## GaryC

Watching the Memorial. Brings it all back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for fixing the photo for me gene. 
I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to get photos to post correctly from my phone.

The ceremony was hard on me. 
Ever since my uncle's funeral, years ago, it is hard for me to hold it together any time I hear taps played. 
I know taps is played for different reasons, but in my mind, just hearing that bugle brings back a flood of memories if the man who raised me. 
I woke my kids this morning the same way I was woken every morning for years.

Off you @$$ and on your feet!
Pull up you socks and drop your ….....!
Come on sunshine!
The day ain't gonna wait for you!
Coffee is on the table!
You got five minutes and counting!!!!!

I don't think the boys liked it very much. 
Oh well. 
They'll live.

Ya'll take care out there.


----------



## Gene01

I agree, William. I've heard Taps played way too often.


----------



## superdav721

Yanks I am so sorry.
I will pray for him.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I hope it was a really smaaaaaaall one. My thoughts and hopes for a full recovery are with him, you & family!!!
They say: "That that does not kill us…." 
Let us hope it is true for your dad!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hoping for the best, Yankee.


----------



## GaryC

Watched the 9/11 ceremonies this morning. The one at the pentagon had only one network covering it. Only one! Never forget seems to be short lived for some


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well, the back is pretty bad. I have never really had back problems before. i have had chronic neck and shoulder problems since I was a kid. But most of the time it only means headaches and is controllable is I sleep on the right pillow. But this is something totally different. I'm absolutely out of commission. We'll see how it feels in the next few days…

I always spend September 11th watching the old archived news footage. I start around the 8:30 AM point (before the world changed) and watch the whole thing, unedited, commercials and everything, all day. Normally I watch the FOX News archives, but this year I'm watching ABC's footage. There's something about that day, how everything happened so fast and everyone was scrambling to figure out what was going on and what it meant… I just have to watch every year. No matter what people believe politically or religiously or wherever they stand, the entire world changed at that moment like no other time in our generation.

*I was thinking about the comments on how we kind of have a reality show here.* How many of you have a camera? Maybe it would be fun for everyone to shoot a little workshop footage and send it to me. I can put it together like a TV reality show for a special video. Now a whole series or anything, just one video. Think it over…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody need files?  I found this on ebay and bought some for sharpening hand saws. A lot cheaper than going to the store for them. The listings are about to end but he'll likely re-list. Oh, and if you have a minute, leave a comment on the forum thread about it so it pops back to the home page and more people see it so they can take advantage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy (or anyone else),
I need files to sharpen my card scrapers, straight, convex & concave. What can someone suggest, from that eBay seller???


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I hope your back problems are temporary! It would be difficult to laugh at you, knowing you are handicapped. Yeah right, we'd still make fun of you!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Any flat file will work. He had some short bastards that will work fine. The file gives it the flat edge, some people also hone them flat on a stone. Then a burnisher to round over a hook. I did a video on it last year.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob ,keeping your Dad in my prayer


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
Hie thee to a PT and hurry. My experience is that back pains don't get better on their own. Just the opposite!
Leave the orts on the floor, for now.

RE: your e-bay seller. That guy has more files than the NSA!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang!

Busy day at work…. Did a site visit to a customer that makes super stron, super light carbon fiber… Kind of like fiber glass. They have these robotic looms that boggle the mind, with hundreds of spools of fiber strand feeding them.

Every time I filled in the date block on a drawing file today, it made me melancholy. They had the flags up in town this a.m. (They line the two main streets with flags every 40' or so) and I was so preoccupied with my schedule for the day, that I couldn't figure out what the occasion was :^(

So after all this time, how many Americans out there do you think understand the significance of 9/11? They chose the date for a very specific reason.


----------



## ssnvet

I opened a twitter account because I want to communicate with a guy to discuss his CNC router plans and all I have for contact info is his twitter address….

Can you message someone on twitter?

I followed Stumpy…. He tweets some pretty funny jokes


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's your twitter handle?

To me, Twitter is a good place for wisecracks and quick informational updates. When I have a new video ready, I post a link on twitter. When I hear a funny one-liner, I post it on twitter. It's fast, efficient and impersonal. I like that.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for the prayers everyone….they seem to be working

Dad back home. They took out his catheter and if he pees tonight he gets to keep it out.

They upped his aspirin … The mini stroke was caused by a small blood clot which was caused by his heart surgery …. Fairly common. ... The aspirin is suited to thin the blood and stop the stroke from happening.


----------



## DamnYankee

Littlest half-bread is doing well.

I call my you ins half-breads as I am a Yankee and their mother (my wife) isn't


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Glad to hear dad is home.
You want him to pee….
Feed him a few cold ones!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, Rob….
Good to hear that Cher, err the half-bread is also doing well!!!


----------



## JL7

Rob - good to hear your Dad is back home…....not sure you should listen to Doc Randy…...but who knows…maybe he's onto something…..

Stumpy - I got the bad back also, I think it's hereditary….it's always worse at night…...sleep isn't always an option…..

William - be proud of your boy….seems like most of the youngsters don't care anymore…...you got a good one…

Lot's of challenges here lately…...so I build…....

This:










Plus this:










Equals this:










Got a ways to go….....the worse things get at work, the more I push the building…......


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that's really cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Looking at the build progress….
That will be an incredible board design!!!

Too bad things need to get sooooo bad at work….
to yield such great results!!!
I hope things improve….


----------



## Momcanfixit

My heart is always heavy on 9/11. Went to ground zero a few years ago. Very sobering. I always think of the first responders who rushed in.

Back problems are nothing to sneeze at Stumpy. Literally.

I like the idea of the shop tours.


----------



## JL7

Thanks…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you have to stop making things that will hurt my eyes.


----------



## bandit571

tried to clean a couple saws today, BEFORE the thunderstorm rumbled through









Plymouth Rock saw by Atkins, I think. Plate was a nasty red colour, until sander got a-hold of it. Cleaned the brass as well. A second saw needed it handle stripped of old finish and a new coat of BLO applied. and more brass to shine..









The other saw sitting there was done the other day. These three saws cost a combined $1,57 counting tax. Rains came, had to move things back indoors. Got the steel bolts on a third saw cleaned up









a $1 panel saw. Rather a boring day off.


----------



## Dogboy

Stumpy, As I rule I don't like to throw my RN hat in the ring, but my specialty area is neuro rehab (spine and brain injuries) and I see a fair bit of back strains from coworkers if nothing else. So rest it, ice it for the first couple of days, then heat. I am not a doc so I cant prescribe , but if it was me I would take some vitamin I (Ibuprofen per labels directions ask you primary doctor). If the pain is keeping you from sleeping call your doc and get something stronger in addition to the anti inflammatory meds (once again under the auspices of a doc or NP). Genes recommendation on PT is very solid. Back strains are often because small sets of muscles aren't worked in every day movement but needed for some postures and ranges of motion. A good PT program will help you work and retrain not only the muscles in question but the support muscles. Also, god forbid, if its a slipped disk pt may very well help as well. Regards


 Standard disclaimer I am a nurse and not a doctor, and I used to do full contact martial arts (in which I was often hit in the head) and anything I say or recommend should be considered bullsh*t until verified with your health provider.


----------



## superdav721

Standard disclaimer I am a nurse and not a doctor, and I used to do full contact martial arts (in which I was often hit in the head) and anything I say or recommend should be considered bullsh*t until verified with your health provider.

That is the best disclaimer I think I have ever read


----------



## DIYaholic

Calling it a night here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I'm doing peachy. 
No. Not really. 
These two trains are whipping my butt, and back. 
And the guy is asking if I'd take an order of twenty five if he paid up front. 
I told him on the condition of much more time and a little extra so I could hire a youngster to help. 
He said that would be fine with him and he's let me know. 
Problem is, he sounds like he is serious. 
I sort of shrugged it off as a joke. 
I have no idea how I'd do that many.

In other news, kids went to their second karate class yesterday evening. 
I have them trying two classes a week for a month. 
At that time they will get to choose themselves whether they want to stick with it or drop it. 
At the moment, of the four youngsters, one absolutely loves it, one is questionable, and one I already am pretty sure is going to drop it the second I give him the option. 
The fourth one isn't allowed to participate, per my rules, till he brings up his 65% grade average in reading. 
The beginning of this year, he has decided that he hates reading so he'd just guess at test answers instead of actually reading the stories. 
Then he tried hiding his progress report from me because he knew I'd be highly disappointed, to say the least.

So I have to try to get moving this morning. 
Currently I am sitting beside the bed in my hair because that is as far as my body allowed me to move without falling. 
I pray each and every one of you have a blessed and safe day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks.

Dogboy - that disclaimer made my day.

I'm struggling to get going today also. I don't have to be at work until this afternoon, when I have a formal function. Not going isn't an option. I thought I'd get stuff done around the house before getting ready to go, but it looks like getting rigged up and there on time will be today's only accomplishment.


----------



## DamnYankee

Taking Dad to urologist today.

He is doing better and so is little one.

Thanks for all the prayers.

William - I personally have found making production items (though never as many as you are talking about) a "catch-22" - they bring in some money but after a while they take away the enjoyment of woodworking. The odd part is that they usually bring in a higher margins than more custom pieces. While nowhere near as complex as your trains I seem to have no end of requests for corn holes. I can sell them for at least $200 with less than $60 in materials and finish in them and a few hours of work. While they were kinda fun initially they have become less so. But they do keep me in sawdust and help pay for my addiction.


----------



## Gene01

Yankee, Great to hear your Dad's back home. Hope he continues to improve.

Jeff, That's going to be an amazing board. I'd sure like to see your cutting process, starting from where you took the pictures. I'd like to try something like that on a smaller scale for box inlays.

Dogboy, +1 on Daves comment. That was a great CYA statement.

Bandit, Nice job on the saws. Gotta ask, what do you do with so many hand saws? Are you starting a band?

william, ya gotta start feeling better. 25 trains is a lot. 
Reading can be frustrating for younguns. We read to and with our twin boys every day. Allowed them to pick the books from their stash at home and from their school and public library.

Good Mornin' Randy. Rex, Gary and the rest of you sleepy heads.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Got a tiny bit of shop time yesterday, could not manage to do much.

DY, glad you Dad is back home, the low dose aspirin is a life saver.

Dogboy, that's an honorable profession you have, takes a certain type of human being to do.

Nice work Jeff.

They now have me booked in on Friday for an infusion of ZOMETA for the pain, which will be repeated every 3 weeks. It will take about an hour to do through my port.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Rex, Gene and Yanks.

Yanks - glad to hear your dad is up and about.

Rex - how you keep your sense of humour is amazing to me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William glad to hear you are getting some orders for your stuff as Rob says after a while it becomes less enjoyable as first ,like my benches thou they are nothing like your builds they are lot more simple they sell but i want to learn other things in this craft ,and you have a buyer that paying up front is the only way i have found a lot will order and not come thur ,so now i dont build till i see some kind of deposit , you have reason to be proud of you kids they are well mannered and a blessing ,but you and your wife deserve credit for being great parents and rearing them right .its no easy chore raise kids its a full time job.my hats off to you and you wife ,and thanks for the prayer he has blessed me once already this morning i woke up


----------



## Dogboy

Thanks all, I don't have a pic of me in my scrubs but here is me at my other job. not proud, not ashamed either. Man no body told me when I started my pole dancing carrier how much it hurt when the throw nickles at ya.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I have always been a joker and love to have fun with people, so even though I may be ill, I will never let anything come between me and my personality. Laughter is good medicine.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lots of post as i types so slow bwing a one finger typer 
morning all ,
ROB great new on your Dad and little half breed 
Rex glad you got at least a little shop time ,i know you want more ,hang in there whan this is behind you youll be there a lot more 
Sandra good luck on your formal function ,you can give them a presentation on wood working


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dog boy you aint right ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Gene

Jeff @ on what Gene said awesome


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy pray your back is getting better ,


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' all. Got one eye open already. Other eye any minute now
Shameless, so good to hear about your dad's improvement. Hope it continues to a full recovery
Dogboy, I copied your disclaimer. My wife is an RN and gets questions all the time - daughter also. They both got quite a kick out of your disclaimer and I'm sure will show it around to their peers
Gene, I saw on the weather this morning that you will get wet today. Sure wish that stuff would come to us here in Texas. 
Rex, I hope your Friday goes well for you. Will you get all that special attention from the nurses?
Sandra, good luck on your "getting rigged up" Getting rigged up for an old coot like me is putting on a cleaner shirt. All those formal functions are part of a past life for me. Glad it's behind me.
William, the train job could turn out to be a great thing I guess however, if it causes you serious pain, is it also doing you harm?


----------



## GaryC

NICKLES….. lol lol lol

Mornin' eddie


----------



## Momcanfixit

Man, I love it here. Anytime I feel like a freak, I log on and remember that there are some pretty likeable freaks out there whose company I enjoy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'd post a picture of the riggin' but that would fuel my perpetual state of paranoia…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' eddie. 
Hi back *74*.
Gary, hope you're forecast is right. NOAA tells me we have a 30% chance. They've been known to be off.
Dogboy, you fit in well here. We are open to all….even nickel bruised pole dancers.

Wife needs to grocery shop today. Figured we'd take the truck and get that Dog-loo that wouldn't fit through the door of the Focus. She's graciously allowed me 4 hours in the shop before we go. 
Finished the Shopsmith specific DP aux table and fence yesterday. Need some tweaking on the 'Smith. Seems I didn't get a few clamps tight enough. Typical of Gene the mechanical genius!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, someone once told me the last accurate forecast was when God told Noah it was going to rain for 40 days and 40 nights. Downhill since then


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I don't know, this treatment is going to be at another hospital.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, is this hospital local?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, Hillcrest, Waco


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, the scans will be done by Scott & White


----------



## GaryC

Rex, at least it's not going to be an all day drive. At least that's a plus


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy….hows the back?


----------



## bandit571

Nickles? I guess nobody gives a Dime??

saws may be going to ebay after awhile, so they need to be spiffy for a photo shoot. Damn rust bunnies, have to keep after them..

Dumpster dive this morning, picked up another 2×10, a 2×4 (leg stock?) and the stile from an old door, about 5/4 by 5" wide. Have a 4' piece by 12" wide chunk of 3/4" plywood to go and pick up. Should be enough for a decent work bench, once they dry out a bit.

Have to work the next two nights, and then a three day weekend…...whoppee-$hit, payday is still a week away….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I know 9/11 was yesterday, and I also was deep in thought about it.

This was an honor, performed for no other country by the US's greatest friend.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Rex. That was great


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Taking a well earned coffee break. 
Slowly but surely they are coming along.


----------



## GaryC

They look great. You really do some nice work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Gary.

Just got a funny question. 
Wife and son wants to know if I want to take my birthday and go somewhere to get away from the house an shop. 
I don't think they like my answer. 
No. I want to go to my shop ad everyone leave me the hell alone!
I just want a day where everyone here at home, especially my grown youngins, can handle things without dad having to put his finger on everything telling them point by point what needs to be done and when.

Ok. 
Rant over.


----------



## GaryC

I like Rants, William. They make me know I'm not alone in this weird world. I have a 44 years old son that I love dearly but, that kid can have me chewing nails in no time


----------



## GaryC

Get this…. years ago I smoked a pipe. He got me so mad one day I bit the end of it off


----------



## DamnYankee

Day's trip to urologist went well. Trip caused by the catheter he got during heart surgery. Poor guy, his left arm doesn't have any usable veins to draw blood, they are all to small, and his right arm is all bruised up and pin pricked by all the blood drawing over the past week


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - hope your back is doing better and that you got it checked out
Rex - hope your treatments are having a positive impact, your continued outlook is inspiring 
74 - getting all rigged out I'm assuming is in you RCMP rig for a work formal
Randy - how bout some woodworking with all those cool tools?

Speaking of production work - I've been making more of those school locker shelves.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, That was a very moving tribute from our friends across the pond. Thanks for posting that. We need to be reminded that we still have friends.

Hope all the rest of you nubbers are getting along. Still hot and DRY here.


----------



## DIYaholic

This morning was damp but dry….
Not so dry this afternoon!!!

William,
Glad to see you finally found a paying job. It's about time you slacker!!! ;^)

Sandra,
No pictures? Looks as if "the rigging" didn't happen!!!

Rob,
Give my best to your dad.

Dogboy,
No wonder ya only get nickles….
Not much of a "dancer's" outfit!!! NO!!! We don't need pictures of you in the dance outfit!!!

Rex,
I hope the nurses at this new hospital are better looking than the resident "Nubber Nurse"!!!

I need to rebuild a few forms for work, then see if I can get my new *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet to communicate with the Wi-Fi enabled HP printer.

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Lots o luck on the printer, Randy.
I had to hook mine directly to the WIFI router with a USB. Even then, it took several calls to my WIFI supplier help line before it was operational.


----------



## superdav721

Rob you and your father have been heavy on my mind.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, that was ordered by the Queen to be played on 9/11 at Bucking ham Palace to show solidarity and compassion. UK citizens more than approved and joined the US in this tragedy.

I have pent a lot of time today trying to find out more about the Zomtra treatment, specifically to find out how long it takes to start working - any thoughts *dogboy*?


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Dave


----------



## Momcanfixit

No pictures Randy, so I guess it didn't happen 

Haven't posted any pictures in awhile. Tired out from work I guess.

Going to a concert tonight, the Jazz and Blues festival is in town. 
I'm not a big fan of jazz or blues, but I like live music, and it's a great people watching opportunity.
Oh yeah, and it's a date with hubby. Forgot about that.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Are you getting "rigged up" for the date???


----------



## Gene01

Built a DP table for my Shorty Shopsmith. 
The plans were in Woodsmith had to modify them slightly to work on the shopsmith.

First pic is the table ready for use.

The second shows the mods. The Woodsmith plans show bolts in T nuts to hold it in place on a regular DP. I just milled a piece to slip into the miter slot and added pieces on each end of the 'Smith's table.

If you could see the holes in the other Smith's table, you'd know why I had to build this aux, table.


----------



## Dogboy

Rex, do you mean zometa(for hypercalcemia and bone issues secondary to cancer?). I am not familiar with Zomtra? if it is zometa here is the info we give to patients. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/drug-information/DR601503


----------



## Dogboy

so I have kept my promise to myself and the wife to build a quick chair prototype to see if she likes its size, angles and dimensions before I build the drum sander. so that is now done. this weekend I will star the sander. (because as I told my wife, the sander will really help with the chairs) this pic has 20 mortise and tenon joints. the final version will have 6 more. This is just a rough prototype for size and tool setup (and practice) all scrap lumber from basement remodel and 2×6 from Menards









.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dog boy - nice chair

Dad back in ER as he can't pee. Expect they will put the catheter back in.


----------



## superdav721

Chairs are hard. Good work!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bean bag chairs ain't hard!!!

Sorry to hear that, Rob!!!


----------



## GaryC

Rob, your poor dad needs some serious intervention. I hope they can get him straightened out this time
Gene, that's a pretty slick DP table. I need to build one. Started one two weeks ago. Got two pieces of wood cut that go into the slots on the original table. Going to take a while at this rate.
Dogboy, it needs 2 degrees more lean on the back, stretchers should be 1/4" higher and, about !/2" longer seat. Other than that, it's wonderful…...
Just got back from a 3 hour land owners meeting. This is going to be a long process


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dogboy - how do you do your mortises? DP or mortiser? I did 16 on my workbench and it was a lot of work.

Rob, hope it gets better for your Dad.

Randy - getting 'rigged' out for a date means I put on jeans that don't have wood glue on them.


----------



## DIYaholic

This nubber is turning in….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sorry the date didn't go well!!!

It must have gone bad…
if you are at the computer!!!

This time I'm really out of here….


----------



## ssnvet

Uh, Dogboy, I hate to be the one to tell you, but your chair is missing something….like a place to sit :^o

Busy at work…. My #2 guy called in sick for 2nd day in a row… Leaves our dept. limping, as there are only 3 of us.

Trying to figure out Twitter… It's wierd!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, you don't like jazz or blues?
Why that's just downright unamerican.!?
Oh!
Never mind. Carry on.

Evening all. 
I just made it home. 
Took an unintentional rest lying flat on my back on the cold concrete shop floor. 
I've made it to the house now though. 
Hopefully I can walk in the morning and be able to try my best to overdo it again.

Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're dropping like flies.

Up way past my bedtime.

Night all


----------



## Dogboy

Sandra, I use a cheap HF mortiser (30 bucks at an auction) with a 1/2 in bit/chisel. I have an xy vice on a on a piece of plywood and clamp the workpiece a table I built with a fence. this allows me to set the distance in from the work piece once and just use the y axis for moving the work piece (no having to mess with clamps). I plan on building 8 chairs so when the time comes i am hoping to plan the cuts in a way that I have to change my x axis as little as possible. With the chair I only cut the angle of the back leaving the edge straight. Then cut the mortises and fine tune the shape after. allowing me to keep a reference edge for as long as possible. to finish I will template route the final shapes ( I am thinking about using the mortises to secure the template. The angle mortises I did on the band saw, but hope to do on table saw for production as I didnt like the "human factor" of the band saw.

Befor I start production I hope to redo table with intergrated clamps and a z Height adjustment. I will "stumpy" (new verb) together something to allow me to adjust height of table for various sized stock

MAtt, did I say chair? i Meant arts and crafts commode. (never mind the splinters).


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

I have been seriously derelict in posting here. It just did not seem important for quite a while. I think mostly because other pressures of life have taken their toll on my time and energy. I will not go back and reread the 10,000 or so posts that I have missed in the previous six months or so.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham.

Summary of 10,000 posts: we laughed, we complained, we held each other up, and oh yeah, there was some woodworking too.

There, you're all caught up.

Dogboy - Sounds like you have it all planned out, I'm looking forward to watching the progress. I bought a used benchtop mortiser. Broke a chisel in the first 10 minutes.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## DamnYankee

HAM!!!!

Welcome back you old Nubber!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Or as it seems like such a long morning, is it afternoon yet?

Anyway, that,s about all I have this morning. 
My smile and joke generator is broken.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
William, stay off that cold floor today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will try Gary. 
Don't know how much I'm going to get done today. 
Everything I'm doing today requires sitting down. 
To stand more than two minutes requires my brace for one leg and my cane for the other. 
In other words, I'm only at the shop so I won't be at home.


----------



## GaryC

William, here's what I know. Whether you are sitting or standing the work you turn out is really great stuff. It's no wonder you have lots to do in the shop. I honestly enjoy seeing your work. Yours is the kind of work that will be passed down from generation to generation. Whatever your present motivation, the results are fantastic


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday 13th to everyone.
William, I tried to help you out with your broken generator by posting a humorous anecdote. However, someone somewhere (interweb gods?) must have not found it as funny as I did. Anyhow, the post has disappeared. 
Hey buddy, I tried.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Gary. 
I'm glad my hard work is appreciated by people. 
The best payment I ever get is when building toys like these trains and get to see kid's faces when they receive them.

While building these trains I've had a project on my mind. 
I think most of ya'll have seen the rocking motorcycle I have built?
In a year or two my grand daughter will be ready for one. 
I want hers to be different than ones I've done before. 
So I've been thinking of ideas. 
I've never built a rocking trike!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I got the joke generator fixed but it isn't working right still. 
The only jokes it will spit out would get me in big trouble on a family friendly site.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And there's nothing wrong with Friday the 13th. 
I always say that 13 has to be my lucky number. 
I was born on a Friday the 13th. 
I was born in the one o'clock hour which is the 13th hour of the day. 
And I was my grandmother's 13th grandchild.

What does all that mean?
It means the 13th must be lucky for me. 
Either that or I'm just evil.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene - I was planning on doing a little blog about the cutting board design…...your inlay idea is good….got me thinking…..

TGIF…........back to work….......


----------



## GaryC

A bakers dozen is 13….. that's a good thing
Friday is the end of the work week… that's a good thing
Seems to me to put them both together would be a double good thing


----------



## Gene01

Well William, My little attempt at humor was family friendly, devoid of religion and politics, didn't denigrate any culture, race, sexual orientation, gender or hair color. So, I'm not sure why it disappeared.

Since it is Fri. the 13th, can I blame my stupidity on bad luck? I just finished cutting 16 maple stiles 3/16" too short. I guess they are destined to be rails, now.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah Jeff. 
If you do a blog on the board blocks we could just down size for inlay strips.
Looking at your pictures, I can't visualize how you get from the 3 pieces to the block. But then, I'm about as geometrically gifted as the rocks in my yard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey everyone,
Did you see the drive by posting from Ham???

Speaking of which….

*Ham,*
How the heck are you? Your morning philosophical ponderings have been missed!
I hope all is well and that life is treating you right.
How is the kitchen remodel going?
Did you finish it??? If do, pictures would be nice.
Feel free to rejoin the collective. We need all the help available, trying to keep Gary in line!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that the Wi-Fi enabled HP printer, that is in the "home office", is INCOMPATABLE with my new *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet!!! Looks like I'll be checking out new printers soon. There goes my toy, err tool budget!!!


----------



## superdav721

Ham, WOW
William get up off the floor, Ham is back.
Welcome back!
William SLOW DOWN.
Dont make me come over there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You better go into your yard and start picking up them rocks….
I think they may have escaped from your head!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Those rocks were collected at the last ugly contest I entered…and won. 
To paraphrase your sig line, I may be stupid sometimes…. but I am ugly all the time.
Or, maybe it's visa versa…...........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, I'm with you in the geometrically challenged department.
You know those aptitude tests where there's a flattened 3D figure, and you have to imagine it put back into 3D. I cannot do those.

Happy Friday all. CB is getting closer to being finished.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I can tell you EXACTLY what went wrong with your post. Look at who has been playing around with computer stuff. Blaming it on his new toy, he caused your problem. RANDY DID IT! Now he's trying to blame it on the rocks in your yard.


----------



## DIYaholic

It has been said that I am a very responsible person….
Responsible for everything that goes wrong!!!


----------



## Gene01

Doggonnit, Randy. 
Get off that machine and make something!

*74*, I flunked a Rorschach once.


----------



## GaryC

74, I flunked a Rorschach once.

roflmao


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
As the great procrastinator that I am….
I'll be putting off procrastinating, tomorrow!!!
I'm spending the entire day in the shop tomorrow.
I may even be able to post some "proof of progress" pictures!
However, that entails figuring out how to load and edit pictures on this machine!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang!

I'm off to the first high school football game I've seen since 12th grade :^o

Daughter is in the marching band :^)


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Matt.
What's her instrument? 
Enjoy the game. High school football is more fun to watch than the pros, whether college or not.


----------



## GaryC

OK…where's 
REX
WILLIAM
SANDRA
EDDIE
MARTY
what's going on…even Andy is gone. 
I think Randy made them all disappear He's been on the machine again


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That's good to hear as those 3D thingys always baffled me! I thought I was the only woodworker who couldn't figure those out.

Ham, Good to "hear" from you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey Ham good to hear from ya 
its a drive by hello yall slow down William


----------



## gfadvm

Thought of William when I saw this cool rocker.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got in the shop today….mostly to clean up. Discovered I need to empty the DC a lot more frequently!

Dad's blood sugar crashed today…luckily he was at the doctors office.


----------



## GaryC

Here's an unusual use of pallets


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi there fellow misfits, and Randy.

Whoa, HAM is back, must have completed the remodeling project.

Arrived the hospital


Code:


 8:39 this morning for my Zometa infusion, and they asked me if I was in any pain seeing me try to get out of a wheelchair onto the infusion chair, my yells and answering the question from 1 to 10 etc., I answered 112. The started the Zometa infusion and called my oncologist at the main hospital 40 miles away. Two doctors conferred and decided to give morphine through the port. They did that, things were better for 30 minutes, then all the pain came back. Another doctor/doctor conversation ensued and I was ordered to drive to the main hospital in Temple, TX to see my oncologist. Met with my oncologist, they scheduled and immediate morphine infusion, and 30 minutes after that was done, the pain came back. So they scheduled another morphine infusion, and also prescribed 30 MG RT Morphine tablets to be taken every 12 hours and some 15MG IR Morphine tablets I could take to boost the 12 hour ones as needed.<br />When I arrived home, the last Morphine infusion had worn off, so

 8 pm I took the first 12 hour pill.
I have the MRI on Monday where we hope to discover what is wrong. I just hope the tablets do some good over the weekend.

At the moment, I'm just a load of pain, as well as being a pain in the ass.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

She plays the flute.

I've lived in this town for 15 years, and knew HS football was a pretty big deal here, but I was still blown away. It ain't Texas size, but the bleachers were stuffed and apparently, everybody, who's anybody turns out for these games.

So I guess now I'm somebody :^)

Who'd of thunk it? Friday night lights just 1.5 miles down the road.

Huge smile on my girls face when they marched off the field.


----------



## ssnvet

Rex,

Sounds like a difficult situation. Hang strong.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry to hear the infusion wasn't the answer, Rex. Maybe those pill will give you the relief you need to get you thru the weekend. Hope the MRI gives you some good news


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
All I can say is *Bailey's!!!*


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, You are in my thoughts my friend. Narcotics never seemed to do much for my back pain.


----------



## superdav721

Rex try to sleep as much as you can.
Just talk to your wife. It works for me. Mine starts yapping and I go sound to sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex, William…..
I hope the pain subsides and that you are able to enjoy what it is that you want to do!!!

If I'm to spend all day in the shop, I need to heed Gene's advice and get off this machine.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Hey…it's Saturday. Mornin' all


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Ho Nubbers,
Another weekend is here….
I plan on making sawdust, a mess and who knows what….

Coffee is being consumed. Trying to muster the energy to fall down the stairs into "The Lair"!!!

Here's to everyone gettin' done, what needs gettin' done!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Gary

Mornin Nubbers

Coffee is being consumed. I am headed to Dad's to stay with him so my Mom can run some errands and take a break.

Rex and William - I pray you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
Today is my wife's birthday. I won't mention her age but, she's now eligible for Medicare.
There is a party somewhere each month for all our "neighbors" who's birthday is in that month. This time the Sept. party date fell on her actual date of birth. There are four Sept. birthdays to celebrate. My wife is the youngest celebrant. I robbed the cradle.


----------



## GaryC

Tell Lady Howe Happy Birthday from an old coot in Texas


----------



## superdav721

Gene mine is Tuesday. Tell your wife Happy Birthday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

_Just talk to your wife. It works for me. Mine starts yapping and I go sound to sleep.
_

Too true Dave, gave me a chuckle.

Gene - You're not supposed to say it looks like ink. I think you're supposed to say that it's a butterfly, or your sooky blanket or something like that.

REX! You're drifting in between fonts my friend, hold onto the wall and don't drink the kool-aid!

Usual Saturday here. Errands, kids in an out of the house. Get some baking done maybe. Might manage to sneak out into the shop.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Gene01

Dave and Gary, She says "Thanks" and wants to know why I'm telling the world she's getting old. 
Dave, Party's at 4 PM, MST. (AZ doesn't go in for all that DST nonsense)


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy Birthday*, Mrs. Gene!!!

So that's why I don't sleep well….
I don't have a wife!!!

I'll need to be careful in my search for a mate….
Sleep is one thing, but I wouldn't want one boring me to death!!!


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Thanks for the advice. Know of any Rorschach exam prep courses online?


----------



## bandit571

Just a drive -by from the local Library's computer…

After work nap is down.

2 Mountain Dews are now empty( sorry Randish)

when I get back to the house, a SMALLish workbench needs to be done. About 48", and 12" wide, for now. As soon as some plywood or other thin stuff appears, a tool tray will get added to the bench…

Until then…..BEHAVE! or if you can't, be careful. If'n you can't do that…DON'T name it after me…


----------



## JL7

Rex - sorry to hear about the pain…....I can't imagine since the morphine doesn't kick it…...hang in there my friend…..

Happy Birthday to the Mrs, Gene…..party time. Sounds like Dave is getting old(er) too…..

Looks like somebody let Marty out again…....seems to have wandered off…..and it's auction day??

The gluing is done…......time to make sand dust as Randy would say….....


----------



## GaryC

Lunch break. Not too bad in the shop today. It's only 84. Couple of hours it will be above 90. Got some work done. Also got a little cleaning done while glue dried. Probably need to do lots more gluing. Maybe then I would get the shop clean??
Back to the shop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning, afternoon, evening and night to all. 
Two train down and ready to stain. 
Working on the rockers now. 
Hope everyone is ok. 
I'm back on the floor waiting for Lisa to get home from work to help me up. 
Then I guess I'll either take extra meds to fight through or just go home and crawl in bed. 
Mentally, I feel like if I crawl in bed I don't want to get back out, ever. 
Sorry to gripe, whine and complain. 
It just feels better to say something to someone. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great progress on the trains William, and gripe away all you want.


----------



## GaryC

I sure like your work. Wish I could see them in person. You're making a bunch of kids real happy. Did you design this train yourself?
Sure wish you could have some relief and stay off that floor


----------



## Gene01

Those trains really ROCK, William.
Beautiful work, my friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is inspiring to see the work you do!
Not because of your health issues….
but because you do such fantastic work!!!
Many a people are going to enjoy your efforts.

Been making some progress on my latest project.
Saw dust is no longer being produced….
Time for some sand dust to be made, prior to assembly!
Then onto sampling a few finishes….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex keeping you and William in my prayers , i know pain and its no where to hide from it and take what ever you need to get some relief from it , i am an ex drug addict so i cant do drugs , and really have a hate for them they have taken so many of my friend and family but a ways back i had a very very bad case of shingles and as my doctor knew me and my history , i told him i will get the drugs off the streets or where ever ,i would have ate dog crap off the floor for relief he gave me some and after a few months it started to heal and got off them .but they really didnt stop the pain just made it where i could function.and mophin dont last very long but take something for it but i know you both are a lot smarted than i .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go out on the road again ,starting to wonder when ill ever get to making stuff ,my sister who lost her husband last year has called and now her son was in a wreck and the car caught on fire and was killed ,last place he had went was to church shes a mess right now .so im going to be gone a few days dont know what to say to a mother who has lost a child ,i manged to tell her she would see him again one day and that it rains on both the good and evil of this world it has nothing to do with any thing anyone did ,she very religious and has strong faith but its a very dark hour when you lose one but i think she will be ok it will take a while for time to heal ,told her the pain i think will always be there but maybe some peace knowing she will see him again one day,and time will heal some of it ,its a very hard thing , David lost his daughter a week or so and tried to tell him the same but his computer dont always get my e mails so david if youu reading the tread hang in there also my friend you both are in our prayers for strenght and some peace .sorry for the rambling just needed to vent some off i guess


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear that Eddie….....my condolences to your sister for her lose….and David too? I will be dropping him a line tonight…....tough news day.

We are pins and needles here with my sister…..she's a fighter but it's a mighty struggle.

William….those are some super cool trains, maybe you should recruit the boys to help out…...pass the torch on…..


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, so sorry to hear that. Will keep you in my prayers


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm trying to figure out photobucket…..
I hope this works!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That is a sad story you are telling. My heart goes out to your sister and you!!!
I'm feeling equally bad for our beloved David!!!

They say, time heals all wounds….
I'm not sure this wound can heal, it's just that the pain subsides!
Here's to hoping that that time comes quickly and that fond memories can soon bring a smile!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, you probably know this but just in case…. you don't need to use photobucket any longer. Unless there is something about your pictures I don't understand


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, My heart is breaking for your sister. Knowing that we will see our lost children again is all that keeps us going. Don't worry about what to say to her. You can't make it worse so just be there for her.


----------



## JL7

Um…..Randy….I'm going with Church pews….


----------



## superdav721

Eddie my friend. I am so sorry. Working in the job I have, we loose 2 to 5 a year to one thing or another. It is a sad time. Place it in his hands and time will ease not cure the pain.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I'm with Jeff" pews is my guess"


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
My *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet has limited memory, so I can't/don't want to install photo editing software. Photobucket lets me edit for free and have some storage, at least until I come up with a better solution.

It AIN'T church pews…..
Like I would be allowed into a church!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lets try this Photobucket thing one more time….
Maybe with a smaller picture (I hope)!!!









Not quite, but we'll figure it out….
eventually…maybe!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Birthday salutations Dave and Mrs. Howe… hope you had a nice day.

I had the distinct pleasure of becoming intimate with our upstairs toilet today.

We've been getting some water accumulating around the base and my wife finally convinced me that it wasn't just condensation (that is to say, she nagged me into fixing it). Now the toilet is the cleanest it has been in a very long time, and I can say I know how to set a Johny ring (wax toilet seal). Hope it holds because I can't handle this much fun more than once a decade.

Since the toilet was in pieces in the bath tub, I took the opportunity to do some finish carpentry and put in a mop board behind it. This bathroom is the last room in the house to get trimmed out, and I was putting off this wall because I knew getting it in place behind the toilet would be a pain.

The only thing worse that hugging a stinky toilet is having to find and deal with a plumber :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What's worse is….
Hugging someone else's stinky toilet!!!
I've worked on probably a dozen toilets over the years. NOT a job I relish!!!


----------



## JL7

Holy crap Randy, now that looks pretty darn fancy…..I'm changing my guess to very large coffee scoops….

Speaking of holy crap…...how's it going Matt?


----------



## JL7

Yet another cutting board project:



And the blog to go with it…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, 
I'm so sorry for your loss. There is nothing that can be said, but Andy has it right - just be there. Do the laundry, make supper, put gas in the car and help her put one foot in front of the other. My heart goes out to her.

Jeff, I'll keep your sister in my prayers.

Night all

(Randy - magazine storage?)


----------



## JL7

Thanks Sandra…...

Hmmm…..magazine storage….too fancy for my my magazines..


----------



## JL7

Clues are:

*Pieces Par
& a Dry Fi*

It seems to be some sort of code…...


----------



## JL7

*WiFi…..Dry Fi*


----------



## JL7

*HiFi…..Dry Fi*


----------



## GaryC

Randy, well, there's more of my ignorance regarding that new machine you have. I understand what you're saying though. 
Jeff, nice board. Like that a lot
Those things look like swivel bins like in a potato bin Kinda fancy for that


----------



## ssnvet

My guess is that Randy is making something for the Chef to store spices in.

I just caught up reading the thread….

Eddie… my heart is broken for your sisters loss. Your words were very wise imho. You are a better theologian than most. Please let her know that others are praying for her, and I will pray.

Jeff, I'm reminded to keep praying for your sis. Your cutting boards are amazing.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74* has it all figured out….
A Mag Rack!

There will be five of them, that will go on a book case shelf, designed to look like an old library "Card Catalog".


----------



## ssnvet

Maybe Randy is making storage for his LP records ;^)


----------



## JL7

Thanks Matt and Gary….

I'm with Matt here…..LP storage, or if you stack them carefully, 8 tracks….


----------



## ssnvet

I was surfing the cnczone coveting several diy cnc routers…..

when I saw a funny avatar with a baseball head… Hmmmmmm…. looks like Randy gets around.


----------



## ssnvet

3,2,1…. I'm a pumpkin


----------



## superdav721

[No message]


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You're awfully quiet!!!

Time for me to do like a tree & leave….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex & William,
I hope you have found some relief!!!


----------



## HamS

Mornin' friends,

Not very philosophical this morning, but I will catch you all up a bit. The kitchen is not done, but that is more because the scope of the project has been enlarged. We discovered some serious problems with the drywall in the ceiling. Of course there was blown in insulation in the attic over the ceiling. That is now all replaced and the source of the water eliminated. I did not eliminate the moran hvac contractor that created the problem in the first place, but the possibility still exists. Indiana is not kind to people who solve problems that way, and we were taught to love our enemies. Kinda hard to live up to some times. I hope to post some more shortly.
part of the kitchen job.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - My condolences
Randy - Nice mag boxes. Seems you can do real woodworking. Did you design them yourself?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the update Ham


----------



## boxcarmarty

My daughter-in-law was taken to the hospital for an emergency C section last night after serious complications. My grandson was born at 12:19am at 3lbs 7oz. He is surprisingly strong for his size, but is expected to remain in the hospital for at least another month. Angie is resting this morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Brisket is on. 
Chicken and baked potatoes have to wait, as the brisket has to cook for about eight hours. 
I started the fire about four this morning.

This is my late birthday dinner. 
The new cooker was a gift from two of my sons and my wife. 
The food was bought by one of my other sons. 
They wanted to do all this on my birthday on Friday, but I wanted to get the trains ready for stain before I took the time to do all this. 
Sunday is better for me anyway because now my oldest son and my daughter can be here too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On another note, I picked up the large barge from the shop yesterday morning ($1100.) and headed for the lake. The boat started and ran long enough to back it off of the trailer then it died. I was able to drift to the docks where I sat until my cousin arrived. Between his boat and ropes, we were able to get it back onto the trailer


----------



## boxcarmarty

We are headin' to the hospital, BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning All,

Ham,
Sorry you ran into a less than reputable contractor. Be sure to spread the word, of his/their inferior work!!!
It's good to have you around.

Rob,
I did do the design of the mag racks. These will be a gift for my brother.

Caffeine ingestion has begun….
Awaiting it's effects to take hold!!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all….......

Congrats on the new grandbaby Marty…...she is a little squirt. The best to mom and the baby…..

Ham….you sure have the kitchen full of surprises….good luck there…

William….it's never to early for brisket….

Marty - you might have to rename the barge to *large debt.*... I still say my favorite boat is someone else's boat…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Congrats on the continued perpetuation of the family lineage!
That whole in the water, you keep throwing money into….
You may want to just fill it with more water!!!

William,
I hope you enjoy your B-Day dinner and family gathering.
You can send the leftovers my way. That is if there are any!!!


----------



## Gene01

eddie, please give your sister my sincere condolences. My sympathies to you and the family.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall very much for the prayers and condolences for my sister .


----------



## Gene01

Good mornin' Ham.
The kitchen is coming along and it looks great. It's been a bit of a struggle, it sounds like.

Marty, Congrats on the new grandson. Hope Angie is doing well.

William, that brisket looks delicious. I gotta get me one of them gravity defying BBQ grills. That guy still want another 25 trains?

Jeff, Great blog! Thanks. Beautiful board, too.

Thanks to everyone for their birthday wishes for Phyllis. Last night's party was a great get together. About 30 neighbors. Five of which had Sept. Bdays. Lots of good food and good cheer. Today, for lunch, we're going to our favorite little Italian place…just us two.

Found another great use of my "V" sander. Jointing curly maple results in tear out for me. I hate that! So now, as each piece for rails or stiles comes of the saw they get run across the sander. A few passes does the trick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you got that new pit looking good ,in case i missed it happy belated birthday too

Jeff that board was awsome ,and keeping your sister in my prayers

HAM good to see you back i missed the early moring coffees

Marty dont shot the Boat doctor ,great looking grandson praying for your daughter n law and both to have a quick recovery ,a friend just had the same a month ago and is the baby is expected to come home next week took about a month

Randy looking good ,seems you made it thur the learning curve

Stumpy hows the back doing


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gene…....good to hear the party was a success….30 neighbors….wow. I know maybe 4 neighbors….guess I should get out of the basement a little more….....

And you are taming the elusive curly maple, very well….....can't wait to see…..

And Randy….all kidding aside….the Mag-boxes are really looking good….....you NEED to make more dust!


----------



## JL7

Sorry Marty….I was (and still am) a little confused here…..*He's* a little squirt, not she…..oops.

Thanks Eddie….....hope your travels go well…..how far you going?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i missed a lot of post while away tell Phylis happy late birthday ,sounds like she had a great time

Jeff she lives up in Arkansan i hope to get out of here Monday ,dont have the money to go till then ,its like Andy said i just need to be there for a while

Sandra thanks for the advise i know you are right thanks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave saw this up the road would this be usable 









if you want ill go back and find out the details on it


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Randy - hope your Bills lose. Go Panthers!


----------



## DamnYankee

Ugly game so far Randy for both of us


----------



## StumpyNubs

While I've been laid up I've been playing with Shetchup and some projects I've had in my head for a while now. The first one is done. Can you tell me what it is and how it works?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I'm not able to watch the Bills, very often. I may get to see 2 or 3 games a year. I'm thinking I live in the wrong television market!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - you aren't missing much. Both teams are playing awful

3-0 Bills


----------



## superdav721

Marty grats on the new grandson. 
If he is anything like his paw paw he will pull through.
Eddie get some details please.


----------



## DamnYankee

Congrats Marty


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - 7-3 Panthers at the half


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob, Rob, Rob,
Didn't your mommy ever teach you….
If you haven't got anything nice to say…...


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang!

Do ya know what you get hen you do a project upstairs an all your tools are in the basement?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the good word everybody. Just got home from the hospital, Grandson is doing better than expected in his fishbowl. He's showing a lot of strength and has good color. They are saying he will remain in there for 4-6 weeks. Angie is on a morphine drip and is feelin' pretty good herself. Here is a pic holding Jason's finger…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Tired legs and a sore back!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice toilet eddie. I'm not sure how that flush handle works though…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Marty i really like the back splash guard it lacks some plumbing thou


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy. Tied 14-14


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt it is called a workout and lots of cursing


----------



## DIYaholic

*GO BILLS!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Go Lions!!! (and Tigers!!!)


----------



## GaryC

Howdy all
Congrats Marty. That's a keeper for sure. I had one start like that. She's 15 now.
Matt, I agree completely with Randy. You need a couple of grandkids you can send back and forth
Eddie, continuing to pray for your sister.
Rex & William, hope the weekend treats you both well


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks you Gary

GO SAINTS

Marty tell your daughter n law to hang in there heres a pic on one of my sons with his grand ma he was in a fish bowl too the first six week of his life kinda hard to imagine now


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, Been there, done that. The wet sheetrock in my wife's bathroom was from where the DUCT TAPE finally failed on a drain line upstairs! It did last for over 20 years; but really DUCT TAPE to connect a drain line? The guy that built our house lived in it for almost 20 years. You would have thought he would have done better on his own house.

Marty, That is a tiny fellow. He and your daughter are in my prayers. He'll probably grow up to be 6"6" and 250#!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I heard that my *Buffalo Bills* pulled out the victory!!!
Soooooooo sorry! NOT!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - I'll be thinking of your daughter and grandson. Sounds like he's a fighter.

My daughter had her audition today for Intermediate Musical Theatre. She nailed it, so hopefully she'll be accepted. A few years ago, they still did auditions, but everyone got in. Now they're starting to cut. It's going to be hard if she doesn't make it.

Was thanking the Big Guy Upstairs today for all my LJ buddies, and asking him to watch over Rex, Eddie's sister, Jeff's sister, William, Stumpy, Bandit and all the other LJs who have lost someone or facing pain/illness.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know composite decking cuts well, but has anybody tried gluing it???


----------



## GaryC

Sure would like to go to the shop but, it's 94 outside right now. That shop is always 10+ higher. 
I wonder if we have any LJ's going thru that flood in Colorado


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - what was it you were saying about if you've got nothing nice to say…

The Panthers are notorious for not playing all 60 minute of the game and finding ways to lose in the end. Game was awful to watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Isn't it amazing how a *VICTORY* alters one's sense off civility!!!
Look at the riots that have taken place, in the name of a sports win!!!


----------



## JL7

Rob….the Vikings went down in a similar fashion today….....


----------



## GaryC

Got to go to Ft Worth tomorrow for 3 long days. It's a great place to be….when you want to be there. Oh well


----------



## Momcanfixit

Making sawdust tonight. Really loving the #5 I bought from Don W.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You have a pretty messy "crafts room"!!!
What would visitors think of your housekeeping skills??? ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, building a board?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My contribution consists of a 1 1/2 inch piece of white oak that will someday be called a transom…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, building 2. The first one is based on a nine-patch quilt block and the second is just a small one with the scraps of the quilt block.

Of course, too bad I didn't read Jeff's blog BEFORE this board. It would have saved me a lot of time.

Randy - you remember everything don't you? I'm thinking that my visitors are hoping that they get a cutting board for Christmas


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - had to go look up 'transom'. All I knew was that it's in an Allan Jackson song…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - the big board is on the right. The baby board is being glued up on the left.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra…hey… looks like you got your TB


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine was rotted just like Allan's…..


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..that is one serious cutting board there…...

Marty, yours isn't bad either…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny, when I cleaned up the counter opposite my workbench, I found a 1/2 bottle. The other bottle is Elmers Probond Max, which is supposed to be the Canadian TB3 equivalent. It's pretty good. Can't really tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gotta hate rotted transoms.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - we'll see how it turns out. I had a hard time planning it out, so I think I managed to do every step the hardest way possible.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I am in bed early. 
I think I eat way too much. 
Before it was over I had half a brisket in the rotisserie, the other half on my smoker, baked potatoes on the new cowboy grill, leg quarters on the cowboy gill secondary cook surface, and the rest of that ten pound back of chicken leg quarters in the oil-less deep fryer.
All but one of my sons showed up, along with several family friends. 
With twenty three pounds of meat and ten pounds of taters, there was still very few left overs. 
I am pretty sure a good time was had by all though.
Now, with a full belly, my eyes are heavy. 
Ya' ll have a good evening.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - all the learnin' is good…..and it has to be done…..

William….23 pounds of meat…...really?? Sleep good….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Did I hear that right?
You are a rotten "tranny"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - sounds like quite a feast.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Please don't be like *74*....
I never received the leftovers she said she sent!!!

I saw that Ted posted on Stumpy's ferris wheel thread….
& he never stopped in hear to say "hello".....
I say we give him the cold shoulder (plane)!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you like Roy Underhill, you'll love my new blog series!

Maybe "love" is a strong word… let's go with "not like, but kind of like-like, you know, more than a friend"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Jeff, a 13 pound brisket and ten pounds of chicken. 
I can't seem to eat as much as I once did. My boys thought, I don't know where they put it at. I don't remember ever eating like that.

Don't worry randy. 
What few leftovers there are my son is planning on carrying for lunch tomorrow. So you do NOT have to wait on leftovers from me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang I was soooooo looking forward to some good old southern cookin'....
Looks like I'll need to mooch a meal from The Chef"!!!

With mouth watering and stomach growling….
I need to go to bed hungry!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Shop time consisted of cleaning a shop vac filter… Oh joy!

Toilet repair seems to have fixed the water problem… But the backs of my thighs are still killin me.

White oak is a good choice for the transom Marty… Naturally rot resistant. My sail boat had a rotted transom that the previous owner had done a cheesy fiberglass repair on. It leaked water into the cavity between the hulls the first year I got a mooring for it and sank in a bad storm. It's still out back on a trailer. After bouncing on an abandoned mooring stone, the hull was badly gouged up and the repair bill was estimated to be >3x what I paid for her :^(


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,
Coffee sure is a magical liquid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham and all other tenants of Stumpy Manor,

I'm enjoying my second cup of java before getting ready for work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
I'm sitting in the truck, waiting for 8;00AM to arrive, so I can start mowing in the RAIN!!!

My coffee is sitting on the bench, in the work work shop!!! Doh!!!

I hope everyone has a great dry day….


----------



## bandit571

Actually got a project done yesterday, just took most of the day









Had to go dumpster diving for the parts.









took my grandson and i took move it down to the Dungeon Shop. Just a pile of reclaimed pine









Not exactly "Fine Furniture" grade, but it will do, for now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Sorry, can't comment on Saturday and Sunday, as I was overdosed on Morphine and don't remember anything.

Hoping I can get my MRI done today.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Y'all watching the shooting in DC?

Rex, best of luck with the MRI. Hope it gives you some good news

Bandit, my kinda shop work. Functional. Who cares about looks. Good stuff


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
*74*, That is one handsome big daddy board. Couldn't see the little tyke too good in the pic, but if he's like his sire, he'll be just as pretty. Twixt you and Jeff, my eyes are beginning to hurt and my brain is numb.

Bandit, Your bench may not be as pretty as *74*'s board, but I'll be it get's a lot of use as well. Out of curiosity, and because I'm uninformed about proper hand tool use, why are the bench legs offset on the feet?

William, That was quite a feast! And, I'll bet a lot of work, too. But to have friends and family around makes it all worth it.

Speaking of food, my bride and I went out to privately celebrate her birthday. Nice little Italian place about 40 miles from home. She had a seafood dish whose name escapes me, but it was full of mussels, shrimp, calamari and scallops with a delicious red sauce on a bed of pasta. I had veal with mushrooms, pasta and the same red sauce. It all was very delicious. We got so full we didn't get to have the Tiramisu we usually have.

Predictions are for no rain for the next several days, so no shop time today. I'll be wielding a sprayer and a shovel, killing weeds all day. Hopefully, for the last time, this year. A condo seems so appealing at times like this…..NOT!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gooooooood morning all. 
That's right Gary. 
This is a good morning. 
I slept for close to twelve hours last night. 
I am now sore from lying in bed way too long,
But it was some much needed rest. 
Besides the soreness, which will go away with some moving around, I feel very rejuvenated this morning. 
So now I need to get moving so I can do a task I very much dread, sanding and staining. 
Ya'll have a good, safe, and blessed day.


----------



## GaryC

William, now that's good news. Have a great day, my friend


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandaid, that is one good lookin' bench! Dumpster wood is still good wood in my book!


----------



## bandit571

Legs just support the main top of the bench, the tool tray is just along for the ride. Spaced the feet out wide, though, less tippy that way. About $7 in cost, compared to about $100 at Harbor Freight…...


----------



## GaryC

This is like watching a movie. They have a chopper pulling victims up off the roof. Lowered an armed guy down onto the roof. 8 civilians shot, two cops from different agencies. This is a lousy way to start a week


----------



## Gene01

Oh, Geeze. Another instance of "workplace violence"?


----------



## GaryC

got that right….


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Review: Season One, Episode Two...


----------



## superdav721

Jim Macdonald ( Tommy Mac's father ) has past on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just passin' thru…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just read about the shooting in DC. Sad.

William, glad you woke up to a good morning. Hopefully you'll be soon posting the progress you made today.

Some shop time today. The sanding/finishing begins tomorrow - after work, after daughter's voice lesson, after supper, after dishes. Okay, so maybe not tomorrow.

Nice bench Bandit. The price tag makes it downright bee-you-tee-ful!

Gene - sounds like a lovely birthday.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. Nice and simple… I like it. One word though… Triangles…. You like to use hand planes…. If you get some wiggle waggle back and forth, put a diagonal brace on there and you'll stiffen it right up.

Sounds like DC gunman was a known powder keg… And yet no one did anything about it :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Dropped by to see the chef….
Now my belly is full!!!

I hope all the Nubbers had a great day.
Chime in let us know how great it was!!!


----------



## GaryC

Made it to Ft Worth… Bed time now


----------



## ArlinEastman

Time to stop in and say Hi again.

Dr said I tore a mussle in my right sholder when I fell and will have to repair it next week.

I did do a little work on my bench and have taken pictures vut none downloaded yet.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Stop putting your shoulder to the grindstone and let it heal!!! ;^)

I'm calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well I had my MRI yesterday - I was in that thing for 1 hour 45 minutes and almost pushed the panic button. I should be receiving news later today of what they found.
With all the hospital activity on Thursday and Friday, especially the Morphine overdose, I have been laid uo, to say the least.
Still reading through the posts to catch up..
I'll report back later when I hear something.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Good to hear from you, Rex. Hoping your news is good
William, you up yet?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' everybody!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Just talked to Tommy Mac about his dad.* He went peacefully in his sleep surrounded by his loved ones. Not a bad way to go. Looks like Tommy and the family are taking it well, which is as much as you could ask.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye…

Have a few handsaws to work on today, then go to work tonight, and tomorrow night. Three day weekend is at an end. Have another one in two weeks…

Might have to go about, looking at more dumpsters to dive in, MIGHT be another shop project sitting around…


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you're diving in dumpsters around McDonalds get me an Egg Mc-Muffin!


----------



## bandit571

A bit too late…..Trash truck already was there and gone….


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Review, Season 1, Episode 3.


----------



## DIYaholic

The work day has been completed….
Time to catch a nap!!!

Rex,
May the results of the MRI be nothing negative and all positive. In a good way, of course!!!


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from Cheaper Than Dirt retail store here in Ft Worth. Can't hardly see any of the guns in the glass cases. Too much drool


----------



## bandit571

Have three saws all polished up, and still have three others to do.

Starting grit in the palm sander….120
next..400
final….600.

Can see myself in the plate, must be about clean enough. Uncovered the full etch on that D-8 thumbhole rip saw, too.

Didn't see much in the dumpster this morning, maybe another day? Closer to the end of the month will be better, anyway. Renters tend to throw a bunch of "treasures" out then.


----------



## bandit571

Second Mountain Dew is down the hatch, gotta stock up on the caffeine for work tonight.

Alert for those on the sidewalks! 4 yr old Grand BRAT is riding his bike, without training wheels! Be on the look out, he hasn't quite figured out the meaning of the word "BRAKES" yet…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gary- I hear those ads on the radio all the time. I'm sure they're a great store, but I don't know about the name. We're talking about guns. I don't want "cheaper than dirt", I want "affordable but still won't explode in my face"... maybe THAT would be a name that would instill more buyer confidence!

*By the way Woodwright Shop fans-* The new review articles are posted on my website as soon as they're finished, while I don't want to dump more than one on Lumberjocks in any given day. So the website will likely run ahead of my blog here. For example, episodes 1-3 are here on LJ's, but the website has all the way through episode 6. I hope to finish the first season this week.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, the name isn't exactly what you find in the store. They do carry some of those highly questionable handguns but they also carry all of the mid and top shelf models and they are NOT cheaper than dirt. Even their ammo is high now. I get ammo from gunbot.com It updates every hour telling you where the ammo is the cheapest. Other sites for guns too…
Thanks for the update on the episodes…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

Great advise, however, I have to do something or I would go crazy laying in bed most of the time. I can say for one thing it is very painful.

Stumpy

Thanks for the info on Tommy Mac's dad

Bandit

I found a awesome way to clean saws and planes without removing the makers marks.

Use Viniger and Aluminuim foil to wipe it off with. It seems everything sticks to the aluminium and it shines up very nice.

God Bless and have a GREAT DAY

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I got my 33 round clip for my Glock there! Great store but I really drooled when I went to Cabela's in Ft. Worth!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just posted some of my turnings here.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53376

Let me know what you think.

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
That's all I got.
Just evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening William.
I've got all evening!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ditto what William said.

I'll try and muster up a chuckle.

Why did the chicken cross the road?
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
To prove to the skunks that it can be done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chuckle!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had a good night's sleep only to overdo it on Monday. 
The trains are done though. 
I will try to get them posted some time this week.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And the rooster crossed the road to prove he wasn't a chicken.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And to a certain someone, I got you PM and wish to reply but haven't been able to muster up the energy. 
I will as soon as I can.

Good night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening gang…. High school open house tonight… Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, one more thing before I go. 
One of my birthday gifts was a penn state gift card. 
I made an order and am going to venture into something besides the slim line pens I normally do. 
I ordered some teacher pens that have black ink on one end and red on the other. 
These will be for upcoming Christmas gifts. 
And I ordered a starter set that includes five of the most popular bullet cartridge pens. 
I've been wanting to do some of those. 
Hunting is huge in this area so I think they will be good sellers.

Ok, that's it. 
Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

William, William, William,
You need to take it slow, like me…
Though that maybe toooooo slow!!! ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I haven't had the chance to get to Cabela's yet, but I will
Melissa and I went out to eat. Went to Grandys While giving my order, my pants fell down to my knees. Made for some interesting conversation.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Be very thankful….
I know I am!!!
It NEVER happened….
You know the rules! No picture, it never happened!

BTW: NO PICTURES NEEDED, or wanted!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm tuning out & logging off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## DIYaholic

hoo?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

William, I can't comment on the 'take it easy' advice, because I do the same thing. I've been feeling good the past few days, so naturally I've upped my hours at work, and have been out in the shop. Because I'm so smart, I've also been tapering back on my evening meds. Feeling like a train wreck this morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I know the med roller coaster all too well. 
I refuse to take all my meds like I'm supposed to. 
One of my pain meds I am supposed to take three times daily. 
I take it as I need it instead. 
That means that on a tolerable day I take none. On a real bad day I may take as many as four. 
I know this is not what is prescribed, but I just cannot see taking a narcotic on days that I don't need it.

So don't feel bad Sandra. 
I don't take mine like I'm supposed to either.


----------



## Gene01

*Gary,*
No More Em-bare-asssing moments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It will be later in the week at the earliest before I can make an actual project post, but here are the two trains. 
The chair in the background is a repair job that I need to finish up today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! These look great William. I like the darker stain.


----------



## Gene01

William!
Those are SUHWEET!


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

This year the theatre group is doing Peter Pan. I am taking this show off, but I did build part of the Pirate ship.

Necessity is truly the mother of invention and sometimes simple is better. I needed to hold some doors steady while I cut the mortises for the lock and strike plates. I built this fixture in a matter of minutes.


----------



## GaryC

William, those trains are top self. You do some spectacular work.
Gene, thanks so much for the advice. My problem is…I'm a fat guy and like to wear my shirt out. I just tightened the belt. I'm slowly…(slowly!) losing weight. First time experience. Not looking for a second.
I hate big cities


----------



## HamS

Good morning guys,

This year the theatre group is doing Peter Pan. I am taking this show off, but I did build part of the Pirate ship.

Necessity is truly the mother of invention and sometimes simple is better. I needed to hold some doors steady while I cut the mortises for the lock and strike plates. I built this fixture in a matter of minutes.


----------



## HamS

I' ve been gone too long and forgot how to post pictures the right way. I am slowly learning how to use my new fangled tablet though


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I'm 5' 10" and 232 lbs of FAT. 
Tee shirt to cushion the 'spenders with shirt out over. 
Not the most sartorially elegant, but works for me.

Here's my go to meetin' galouses. I proudly wear 'em on the outside.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, gotcha beat But, I may have to try your method. Means I'd have to start wearing a t-shirt. My problem is sweat. I'm an easy sweater. I sweat like a sponge being squeezed out. I can take a lot of heat but, I stay ringing wet. All this is much easier in the winter. 
Have I mentioned that I hate big cities?


----------



## Gene01

If there aren't any dogs, cats or chickens on the streets, it's too big for me.


----------



## ssnvet

+1 for not liking big cities….

On the edge of small town USA can be a great place to be….

Not really the sticks…. but not the village either… just tucked away in the woods where I can't see my neighbors untill after the leaves drop. Small cities with all the big box stores are available just 10 miles in three different directions. Close, but not too close.

This is as big and built up as I can tolerate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I missed the big city discussion somehow, but I hate big cities. 
I've lived in a couple. Lived in Atlanta for quite a while. 
I am happy to be permanently settled down in Vicksburg, MS. 
It is a pretty large town with a small town feel. 
I live in the county but not too far out. 
Sometimes I do miss living way out in the sticks like I once did though. 
Mostly because I enjoyed shooting dinner off my back porch while having my morning coffee.


----------



## GaryC

For me it's 22 miles to the nearest Walmart. 35 to the nearest HD or Lowes. 1/4 mile from my farthest corner to the nearest neighbors drive. Even with the leaves gone, I can't see anyone. There is a highway on the west side where I can see cars some. It's 4 1/2 miles to the little town. Two red lights. One of them is just for show. Schools are the biggest buildings around. Got a DQ and a Sonic though. One regular gas station/quick stop place, plus the grocery store sells gas. Feed store is the next biggest building. Barber shop is about the size of a one car garage. Church buildings are pretty good size. Tractors and farm implements everywhere. Easily 20 X more cattle than people. Biggest thing on Friday night is HS football. Pickups aren't for show, they're for work. About the only thing we have in common with cities is thieves. I've had my house hit twice. No more. More gates and cameras. People from all around the area watch my place and will confront anyone that stops around my place if I'm not home. Grandkids have a tree house built up in a pine thicket on my place. Try that in the city. They can shoot, drive the tractor, 4 wheelers, go to the pond, ride horses, and hunt on the place. Who the heck needs city life? Grow my own veggies. Buy half a cow now and then. Fresh eggs. Fresh air. Can't beat it.


----------



## HamS

We still have drive your tractor to school days.


----------



## GaryC

Ham, we have a guy in church that has 3 boys….triplets. Every now and then, they con their dad into driving them to church in the tractor… lol


----------



## DS

Well, I'm baaaack…
I've been in the hospital the last three weeks cuz I had a major heart attack. I'm not even 49 yet. Still, it was touch and go there for a while. The paramedics had to defibrilate me and everything (That hurts like a sonofagun, by the way)
Glad to still be around. Still, it will be a while before I can get any shop time again. My strength and endurance took a major hit. Makes me feel in good company here - heheh

1244 new posts on this thread since I was last here. I started skimming through them and gave up a little later. Maybe I'll get a bit more time to catch up in a little bit. I'm still trying to sift through my emails.


----------



## GaryC

wow…glad you made it past that thing. I've always wondered if those paddles hurt. Good thing there are paramedics around these days.
Takes a while to recover from one of those things, I hear. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Gene01

Golly, DS!!!
What a way to get some time off. Glad you are still with us, for sure. 
If there is anything us LJs in Arizona can do to help, just holler here or PM, if you'd rather.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings fellow earthlings.

That is it. Have a nice day. 

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good to see ya DS. 
I'm 39 and have had two "mild" attacks. 
I'll tell you this. 
With the pain from a mild one, I don't even wanna think about the pain of a major one. 
Glad you pulled through.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, so far no one has ever tried stealing from my place. 
It's happened all around me, but not at my place. 
I wonder if it has to do with my regular target practice?
Or maybe the fact that everyone in the trailer park behind me rumors that I am a devil worshipper. 
I was told that rumor by a friend that lives back there am I told him to tell anyone he hears it from that it is 100% true. 
With crime like it is, I like strangers thinking things like that about me.


----------



## Gene01

We're a bit further out than most, I'd imagine. 25 mi. to town for Sonic, DQ and a one chair barber shop. We do have 6 gas stations and two traffic lights in that little burg, though. It's 50 mi. to HD, Lowes and Walmart. 
We can see a few of our neighbors because we have no real trees. Lots of what we call "cedar bushes" but most are well under 10' tall. 
Closest paved road is almost 2 mi. Might see 3 cars per day. Lots of cattle…open range.


----------



## DS

It is good to still be here… thanks for all your concern. My wife is major freaked out 'cuz she thought she lost me for a while. 
These things are never fun, but, I have a lot of support from family, friends and neighbors that have been very helpful.


----------



## GaryC

William, not sure the shooting helps. I do that a lot. Devil worship…well… What really helps most is being home. I don't leave the place very often. Nowhere to go. And since that last robbery, lots of folks that drive by watch the place. I hate to be rude, but if someone pulls into my place that I don't know, they will see a gun. No real reason to be anywhere around my house.
Tell you guys, William and DS, I sure don't want to share your experiences. Glad you're both around.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, sadly most my related problems were my own fault. 
My back issues cannot be helped. 
The other issues like diabetes and heart, both of which I have under control now, all happened during a period in my life where I had allowed the pain to get the better of me and given up. 
That is why I push myself so hard. The trick for me is to keep going. I learned just how bad it can be on me if I quit. 
I'm one of those old farts that if I stay still too long, I'll slowly start dying.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #4: Roy Underhill rakes it in...


----------



## DIYaholic

*DS*,
Glad you made it through!!! Can't relate though, having not had one. I'm guessing you have some rehab ahead of you. No doubt that strength and stamina will return, just takes time. Persevere and carry on….

BTW: It IS required to go back and read ALL the posts!!! ;^)

William, Nice Choo-Choo trains!!!

Ham,
What "new fangled tablet" did you get?
I just got a *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet. Still getting used to it, but I'm liking it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive by…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I blame you for disrupting my evening. I seen trains and had to stop and look…..


----------



## gfadvm

DS, Sorry to hear you have joined the ranks of the walking wounded. But it beats the alternative!

Gary, Bet that was embarrassing!

I still think a dog is the best burgler deterrant. I'm looking for a female Airedale if anyone knows of one. I'm really missing Peggy Sue.


----------



## TedW

How's the ol' clique doing? Just stopping by to say "yo, wazzup!"

I got a new old van last week and have been working by butt off since. Recently started doing work for a small property management company and it seems I'm their only handyman. A couple of weeks ago I painted 3 duplex condos and a 3 bedroom apartment in less than 2 weeks. No trim or ceilings, just the walls and a few small repairs, but a heck of a lot of work just the same.

My shop is a mess and it ain't gettin' cleaned up any time soon, the salvaged wood still sittin' waiting till I have time to make something out of it. Like how I use a ' instead of a g? It makes me sound kind of folksy and down to Earth.

Well, just wanted to say Hi but said wazzup instead. I can't git nuthin' right


----------



## TedW

William, them's some cool looking trains.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, went to Cabelas. Tried to make it to Rockler in Arlington but, got on the wrong flyway some how. Gave up and made my way back to the hotel. Goin' home tomorrow. 
Melissa got out of her meeting and wanted to go to the Stodkyards. Then out to the Cowboy/Cowgirl museum. Then we went to the wild mustang competition. Sure will be glad to get home. I have wood to work


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I am so envious. I really want to go to one of those "Extreme Mustang Makeovers". I have seen a lot of the vids and am very impressed. That competition now pays some really BIG money!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, it has a 1 million dollar purse. More than one category. I met a guy and his wife here in the hotel that were from California. There were quite a few different states represented. Wish you could have made it. Maybe next time


----------



## GaryC

Just got this

Woodworking in America
Cincinnati, Ohio
Oct. 18-20, 2013 
Northern Kentucky Convention Center
One West Rivercenter Blvd
Covington, Kentucky 41011

The Woodworking Shows
Dallas, TX
Oct. 25-27, 2013 Big Town Event Center
2323 Big Town Blvd
Mesquite, TX, 75149

The Woodworking Shows
Southern California
Nov. 1-3, 2013 Orange County Fair Grounds
88 Fair Drive
Costa Mesa, CA 92626

The Woodworking Shows
Northern California
Nov. 8-10, 2013 Cal Expo
1600 Exposition Blvd
Sacramento, CA 95815

The Woodworking Shows
Portland, OR
Nov. 15-17, 2013 Portland Expo Center
2060 N. Marine Drive
Portland, OR 97217

The Woodworking Shows
Denver, CO
Nov. 22-24, 2013 
Denver Merchandise Mart Pavilion Building
451 East 58th Avenue
Denver, CO 80216


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is in the books….
Although, NOT the record books!!! ;^)

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

DS - Sorry about the heart attack, but glad you're back with us.

Hi Ted - Sounds like you'll be busy.

Methinks this is my 1 year anniversary on Lumberjocks. I'll have to wait for my coffee to kick in before I have any random thoughts about it.

Looks like I'm travelling for work in Dec and looks like my hotel is close to a Woodcraft store!!!! Yowsa.

Happy morning all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay I KNOW it says 364, but it said that yesterday, so I presume the sun has yet to come up in stumpyville.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Happy Anniversary, Sandra. I'm glad you found this place and decided to stick around.

Going home today. I'll be on needles and pins waiting for her to get out of her meeting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ted who?


----------



## superdav721

DS you need to hang around and enjoy that fruit salad you have been growing. I am happy you are still with us. 
I had a small one a few years ago and it SUCKED.
I dont want a big one.
What up TED!


----------



## StumpyNubs

What up Dave!


----------



## HamS

Good morning,

I just now had the brilliant glimpse that the reason for the paucity of my posting recently has been because I have been doing a good bit of shop work in the morning. I think I also decide d I need to do more work and less talk about doing work. I got the Samsung 10in tablet using Android. I am not ready to do a review, but there definitely is a place in the shop for a tablet. I have the set plans on it and it is really nice to have plans with you. The clear advantage the tablet has over a computer is the relative inperviousness to dust.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin nubers

DS praise God you made it thur a close one ,hang in there my friend you will be back to full strength and better than ever in time ,


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'

Happy anniversary, *74*.

Hey, Ted. 
Stumpy may not know who you are, but the rest of us do.

Ham, Been thinking about that Samsung. Comparing it with the MS Surface. Did you look at it before you got the Samsung? What are your thoughts?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Anniversary, Sandra

Ham i been thinking the same thing ,i have a desk top computer in the shop and every now and then i have to open it up and blow the dust out proable not the best thing to do but it dose get clogged up

Stumpy hope that Back is getting better

Ted i remember Ted ,

What up Dave!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin'Gene, i been looking too but not sure yet ,but it seems like it may be of use in a dust shop


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back is much better, thank you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did yall see how fast Marty drove by ,he must of been doing a 100 mpr


----------



## HamS

Gene,
I did not do an exhaustive comparison, but I knew I did not want the Microsoft product. I have the IT professional's natural bias against anything Microsoft, as well as an intense dislike for windows 8. I will probably be forced into the ipad sooner or later because music software is much more available in the ipad world. 
If windows software would run on the Microsoft tablet I probably would have bought it, but there are enough difference s to make it very frustrating. It is important to realize that none of the technology companies, nor any other company really, care one bit about anything more than separate ling you from your cash. Making your life easier or more productive is only a side effect to the primary goal of selling something.


----------



## ssnvet

DS…. 
I was skimming yesterday and missed your post…. Hope you are able to recover your heart health. Scares me, because I'm guessing we are the same age.

Re. cities…
I lived in Detroit two summers during the late 80's while I interning at the GM Tech. Center and that cured me of all interest in city life. Crime, druggies, violence, filth, cranky cops, and a bunch of yuppies trying to impress each other. No thanks for me…. they can have it.

Made a little more progress on the hope chest last night….

Third (and final) school open house tonight.


----------



## GaryC

Makes me glad I'm not a computer whiz.  I don't have all those worries when it's time to get something new. It's easy to buy for my wife….get the most expensive. For me, if I can turn it on and do what I want to do, ok


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Ham. I forgot you were and IT guy. Your insights are helpful. Looks like the Samsung is the way to go for me, too.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, eddie. Whatcha building?


----------



## bandit571

Well. now have a saw bench, and a workbench for the Dungeon Shop.

Need to look around for another shop project, getting a bit bored….

Off today and tomorrow, back at it for a three day weekend of smelling melting plastic….YUCK!

Come on May 15, 2015 !!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hello Stumpy!
Question, do you guys get caught up in so much online you almost find it imposable to keep up with?
I have mt web fingers in to many pies.


----------



## DS

Thank you everybody for the well wishes.
I just had a minute to pop in a see wassup…


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, so I guess it's NOT my anniversary yet. I never claimed to be a math whiz.

The shop is a complete disaster, but I have a huge grin on my face.

It's all good.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, what's a day or two among friends?
That is a very nice CB, *74*.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
They say that paper is the "traditional" 1st anniversary gift….
The "modern" gift is that of a clock….
I worked all week on your gift!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, I laughed so hard that the kids came to see what was so funny. LOVE IT!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew enough NOT to get you a pink hammer!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

DS - glad ou are still with us
74 - Happy anniversary
Stumpy - funny funny stuff

I grew up in the greater metropolitan area of DC on the Maryland side. Went to college in Raleigh, NC. But ever since I've live is small towns.

Been off the grid last few days. My youngest was highly disappointed on Monday that her sinus surgery kept her from going on a three day field trip ( it's a natural science trip to Barrier Island SC). The class left Monday morning. Her early Tuesday post op visit with the ENT cleared her for the trip so I packed us up and I drove her the 4 hours to Barrier Island. I spent the night and helped with chaperoning Tues and Wed. My daughter rode back on the bus and I drove back alone.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are you asking me, Dave?

For me, there's no such thing as "keeping up". The website is a hungry monster that is growing out of control, the three podcasts are too long for some people, not often enough for others. I have piles of tools waiting on reviews, companies that want more videos, more blogs, more ads, more this, more that… too many that want far more than they offer in return. I've actually started dropping some because at this point I know what I want to do, and I don't have to work with those I don't want to work with. There are a few websites and companies like Rockler, SawStop, Clearvue, Work Sharp, Wynn, Tormek, Woodworking.com, Charles Neil and a handful of others that have been great to work with. There are some others that haven't been so great. In the end, I'm going to be very loyal to the good ones and the not so good ones are going to have to go in a different direction.

My advice to you is pick the relationships that are worth your time and give them 100 percent. Try to spread yourself too thin and you risk losing track of what you set out to do.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #5: Roy Underhill debates the carpenter's tools...


----------



## JL7

Just passing thru…..

DS - sorry for your mishap - glad you are on the mend….wow.

Busy week…..isn't going to end well…..but that's the way it goes some times…..

Be happy - tomorrow is Friday!

Good one Randy….


----------



## Gene01

Great gift, Randy. Is it electric or battery powered? 
I'm sure 74 will appreciate the *time* you spent working with your *hands* for her.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy well said. There are a few , like you that I have developed relationships with. 
My friends here are important as well.
Hand tools are my heart and that is where I want to stay, as long as I am able.
What I do is for me to learn and pass it own.
With the internet, my grand kids and great grand kids will be able to look back on at my work.
You are not forgotten.
Stumpy your tools are the next on my list. 
As soon as I fire the forge back up.
Its starting to get cooler.
It was only 95 today.
I have started doing a bit of leather work.
Thank you for your answer Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I can't speak for everyone, but I would like to offer my opinion. 
I know you've gotten quite involved in your smithing and often don't do woodwork for a while. 
Since the stumpy thread is like a family, I'd like to see some of your forging posts here. 
It would keep us friends in the loop without having to look you up in a forging site somewhere.

Myself, I have lost the time or the will to do much online. 
I just never seem to get enough time, and when I do, sleep usually takes priority. 
I've deleted my Facebook account. 
My online time these days is pretty much my blog, a couple of turning forums, and the stumpy thread. 
If and when I get time to post on my blog, I usually copy and paste it to Lumberjocks. 
Way back when I used to type one blog post for my blog and a different, more personal one directed at fellow woodworkers for Lumberjocks. I just don't have the energy to do it that way anymore. 
So I copy and paste the generalized edition from my blog and leave the fellow wood worker part to the comments section.


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- What? You don't post on The Dude's site anymore? 

His site got attacked by spammers a week or more ago and he hasn't even noticed yet!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## StumpyNubs

You're forging leather? WOW!


----------



## Momcanfixit

As far as online stuff, this is pretty much it for me. I do have a facebook account, but rarely use it.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy never loose your sense of humor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, where did you get the antler large enough for that handle? I could make a nice pen from that. 
Nice work all around there. 
The "Dave" print. Did you make a stamp for that? Is it engraved somehow? I'd like to hear more about that process.

Stumpy, you know I haven't posted there in a long time. Let's call it a difference in opinion and leave that one there.


----------



## superdav721

William I have had that knife for 30 years. The scabbard wore out. I made a new one.
The nickles I stamped, then drilled, then dapped them into a dome shape.
I make charms for my girls. They love it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I know Will, I know…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm finishing up season one of my Woodwright's Shop review as I sit here watching hockey. I just wrote about Roy climbing up into the 40 foot high trusses of a post and beam building. I said I would have taken the opportunity to time a loogie's fall to the ground. Roy pulls out an 1830's book and reads a passage about calculating the length of a "Queen post"... yup, we're two totally different woodworkers all right!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought you made it. 
That does make me think of something though. 
On my recent visit I told you about the problem I have with a fifteen year old Craftsman knife. 
You think if I brought it on my next visit you could harden it enough to be half as good as the Old Timer I exchanged when they gave me that piece of crap?
Next, I occasionally get antlers that are too large diameter at the base for the pens I like to make with them. I they're too thick it's hard to leave part of the outer layer like the ones I've made in the past. If I happen to get some more like that, would you be interested in some for knife handles and such?


----------



## superdav721

William I will and would love to harden the knife. We will horse trade when we meet again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave, that coin in the top photo makes me think of a spur I have that my great-grandfather's brother, who was a blacksmith, made for my grandfather when he was a boy. The leather strap attaches to the spur body on four studs, which are capped by Mercury dimes. I'll have to take a photo some time and post it for you.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I would love to see that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes failing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, you are one outstanding daddy. Good on ya.

William, as long as you keep posting here, I don't care where else you do or don't post. I like keeping in touch with you and I enjoy seeing your work

Just got back from Ft. Worth. Got all the stuff in the house and…the power goes out. Welcome home.

Did I mention that I hate big cities?


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY - Ditto what Gary said. 
Randy's anniversary gift still has me chuckling.

My 8 year old wants to make a cutting board with me. (Be still my beating heart - a possible ww)

Tired tired tired tonight. When I'm too tired to chat, it's time to go to bed.
Hi to everyone. Good night to everyone.

74 out.


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Randy! Made Sandra chuckle and made me smile.

DY, Your daughter will remember you doing that for her forever!


----------



## TedW

Happy 1 year anniversary Sandra. Here's something to celebrate…










Hope you don't already have one, I tried to be original. btw, where does the 74 come from?

Hi everybody, sorry I can't hang out and talk wood but 14 hours today and I'm burnt. Hope everybody is doing well.

zonk….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Rain is on the way. 
As most of you know, that means I'm hurting like hell. 
I'll have to find something productive to do today that I can do sitting down. 
I wonder how people would act if I treated passing car ties as big black targets and played around with a .22?


----------



## GaryC

William….Morning to ya
Raining here now. We really need it. Ground is so dry it's cracking. 
Maybe the rain will leave your area and give you relief
Power went out last night right after I posted. Came back on 35 minutes ago


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning William and Gary. I'm looking for my motivation to get moving this morning and can't seem to find any.

Ted - Thanks for the anniversary gift! It's perfect.
Post 40862 'splains the nickname. I was having a bout of verbal diarrhea that day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I posted a video of a dog here, but I forgot you can't post videos on LJ's still… When are they going to get this fixed?


----------



## StumpyNubs

In the Detroit Tigers game yesterday Prince Fielder ran to catch a foul ball that went in the stands out of his reach. Before returning to his base he stole a nacho from an unsuspecting fan.

That boy's gotta eat!


----------



## GaryC

I just read several posts and noticed on a few that people referred to things they learned from their grandpa. Words of wisdom, passed down. Well, hey…. I'm a grandpa. Where do I get all this wisdom to pass down to my grandkids? I'm 67 years old and still think about my dad and grandpa. There's a gap here somewhere….


----------



## Gene01

Gary, here are a few bits of wisdom I wish I had heard, and heeded, much earlier in life. My sons pretty much understand their import. I'm proud of 'em!
Maybe, as my grandkids grow in understanding, I can help pass them on. If not in words, then in deeds.

Age is a very high price to pay for maturity.
"Don't worry about avoiding temptation-as you grow older, it starts avoiding you." The Old Farmer's Almanac
You don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing! 
"90% of life is just showing up." Woody Allen
"When in doubt, tell the truth." Mark Twain
When you don't know where you're going, every road will take you there.
"I may have to grow older, but I don't have to grow up!" Yours Truly 
And my favorite: (It should preface all the rest)
*Not one shred of evidence supports the notion that life is serious.*


----------



## HamS

Things are a bit hectic as we are moving into hell week on Peter https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QjBAwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wabashcommunitytheater.org%2Fcurrent-production.php&ei=NXA8UtX4G429qQHlp4CABA&usg=AFQjCNEcBvbwt68JB58zp8igJO40Qh2rQw&sig2=Q11Gqa6vB3PJd0FYXOU3Hg&bvm=bv.52434380,d.aWM pan. The show opens Thursday night and there are still six major items on the set build list . We had the first flying rehearsal last night and the looks on the faces of the kids were priceless. I seem to have been adopted by many of the kids as an uncle. It feels good.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i love that last one

Rex hope all is well how did the MRI go ,

a little rain not enough to do anything ,know the farmers are going to have some weak crops around here this year but it cooled down to the 80s winter time

Ham sounds like your having as much fun as the kids ,


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thanks. I knew you'd come thru for me….
It's raining. Been raining all day. Beautiful site for us around here. Haven't seen this much rain in months.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm trying to nudge management a little into hurrying up with fixing video embedding problem on this site. Anyone want to help?


----------



## DS

Stumpy, loved the nachos video! He just turned around and the nachos were right there in his lap. Of course he took one! Mmmmmm.


----------



## DS

Why am I hungry for Nachos all of the sudden?


----------



## GaryC

Sounds a bit cheesy to me


----------



## StumpyNubs

TRUE STORY:

Coca-Cola makes Vitamin Water. Under the caps they print messages in several languages depending on where it's sold. Somehow there was a mixup in the software and a French phrase for "You're late" was directly translated to English for an American cap. Problem is the French phrase is "En retard". So guess what the American cap ended up saying…










Coka has issued a public apology.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I love the Coke faux pas!!!
If you received this cap….
Why are they apologizing???

BTW: I added my $0.02 on your "embedded video" thread!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed over to see "The Chef", to discuss tomorrows catering event….

See all y'all later!


----------



## DS

Reminds me of the Snickers Bar Wrapper that said, "You are not a winner" aka "You're a LOSER!"


----------



## ssnvet

Beanies and weenies with brown bread tonight…. blue collar dining for a blue collar woodworker :^)

Tell the chef to put that one on his menu Randy :^o

Give a cheer for our Red Wings Stumpermatic…. I don't get to see them… no cable… no wabbit ears….

Off to another high school football game tonight…. the band is doing new routines. Had to save room for French fries and apple crisp at the concession stand.

Made a little more progress on the hope chest… next step is to glue up the four panels into the finish frame.

Have a great weekend everybody!

ps… happy anniversary Sandra… the cutting board looks great!


----------



## GaryC

We got 5" of rain today. Great!


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Gary!
Did everything stay dry indoors? Can ya get out on the lane?
5" here and our wash would be brim full and we'd be homebound 'til it all hit the Colorado.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, 5" in that many hours is no problem. It soaked in really well. There are a few puddles. Wish it would do it again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i guess that rain finally made its way down here been raining the 3 r 4 hours pretty good here ,we needed it


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Glad you got some big rain. Got a spinkle here but still dry as a popcorn fart.

Anyone have any tips to get rid of an armadillo that' rototilling my front yard? I don't ever see him, just the damage he leaves behind. I REALLY miss Peggy Sue! She would have handled this for me.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I heard we are going to get a little more. We sure needed it too

Andy, call a local vet. They can tell you….. lol


----------



## bandit571

Just a drive-by hello

Getting a dozen saws ready for ebay, and the bleeding camera dies…

18-1/4 block plane project is stalled for a while. Have most of the parts needed, just the one bolt is the wrong size. It goes with the lateral lever. The one that fits the plane is the next size smaller in od. First two threads in the hole are stripped out, too. Makes the existing bolt too short for the knuckle cap. Always something..

Ever have one of them days, where everything wants to fight. Try to walk with the sander while cleaning them saws, cord wraps itself right around my foot and holds on. Put a piece of sandpaper in the sander, place the sander on the saw plate, turn on sander, sandpaper just walks out from under the sander. That kind of day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #6: That old bodger, Roy Underhill can go sit on a tree!


----------



## DS

So, Stumps, I've read a couple of your Woodwright's Shop reviews and I am wondering if there is a convenient place to find these episodes if the gentry wish to follow along. (Or do I need to pony up some cash to buy a DVD set)


----------



## DamnYankee

Hi


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi DY

Stump - Love the bottle cap. Can't you picture some lady's pinched, horrified face???

Feeling like a rock star. I've been looking at the Worksharp 3000 thinking maybe after Christmas I'd look at it seriously. 
One popped up tonight on the local Kijiji, new in box with a few extras. The guy wanted 185. I offered 150 and we settled on $160. BAZINGA!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - I think you need a Peggy Sue II.


----------



## DS

Wow, a Worksharp 3000…. That's the one with the flux capacitor, right? ;-)
Super duper good deal!


----------



## superdav721

Andy get a live trap. The county might loan you one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, the flux capacitor - back when Michael J Fox and I were both still wet behind the ears.
Very happy with the deal. No tax, no shipping….


----------



## Momcanfixit

You know, Dave and Andy - It's stories like that, about critters, snakes and the like that make me happy that we've already been issued frost warnings.


----------



## ssnvet

Ask to see it run Sandra…. I thought I read some reviews talk about people getting units with a wobble.

The Hawks are 3 & 0! No more home games for 3 weeks, so we get a reprieve. The French fries sure are good though!


----------



## GaryC

I have a friend that tried a live trap (not that they don't work) for several weeks to no avail. He ended up sitting outside at night with a 22 and ended his problem. I've never had luck with a live trap. 22 always works for me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sandra i got one of those 3000 and it make getting a very sharpe edge easy even i get one .i never like hand planes just hadnt got the sharping down now they,er my go to tool . a sharpe edge works and the 3000 works ,stumpy got a plan for a work station for one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you need to get ya another dog , mine love running things off just he aint that big but hes got a lot of courage


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my youngest daughter found out shes pregnant today asked her what the doctor said ,she said that i was pregant and gave her a Bible told her thats a good start you need it with kids , i thought to my self they need to give out those big family bibles that would get them youngens attention , b just kidding thought it was a good thing for a doctor to do and my hats off to em


----------



## Gene01

Andy, paint a white line down the middle of your lane. Sit back and wait with the 22. Those critters can't resist crossing the road.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Are armadillos good eating???
If so….
Put an add on Craigslist offering a FREE dinner!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy there some good eating and a few pair of boots 
Andy this is one you dont want in your yard some gater hunter baged him last week down south Louisiana









VENTRESS, La. -A proud moment for an alligator hunter in South Louisiana, and he has some incredible photos to share of his massive, 760-pound catch.

Jim White of Ventress, Louisiana, was hunting alligators in West Baton Rough Parish over the weekend when he caught this 13-foot, 4-inch gator.

Louisiana doesn't record weight in the record books - only length.

And while this gator is not a state record, the longest caught was more than 19 feet It is a record for White.

White says his gator was taken to a processing plant and will be mounted.

The South has seen some colossal gators caught recently.

Earlier this month, a 727-pound gator was caught in Mississippi

my first thought they need a bigger boat


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm guessing the guy in camo was the hunter….
The neon yellow guy was the bait!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

First thing

Sandra
I have a WS3000 that I am not using and I will sell it to you for$110 plus shipping. It is brand new and I just could not get the hang of it. PM me if you want it.

Next-

I have been taking in my turnings everytime I finish them to the Dr office for everyone to look at. There is a lady there that after seeing my turnings for over a month (I go 2 times a week) she asked me to go to her Club in November and sell all my stuff there. (I hope this will really help me in putting my Woodworking Club together) (I will only be teaching Turning, and all hand tools to do any project with from start to finish) I have been looking for a building to rent and will put in all of my tools for everyone to use.

Last another lady ordered a Breadboard from me. Does anyone know what sizes there are? She already has a meat board and wants a Veggie Board. Please help me out here with some info. Also help me out here on what I should know about selling or asking for Donations for each item for my future club.
PM's and most welcome.

Thanks Guys and Gals
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Later Gators…
(pun intended!)

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

say good night, Gracie….


----------



## GaryC

Good night, Gracie. (couldn't help myself)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Looks like it's going to be another beautiful fall day on the mesa. Three in a row. Gotta be a record.
Yesterday, I had to use my brain. The experience was novel. 
Hope you all have a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Arlin - Thanks for the offer but by the time it was shipped to Canada and I pay customs, it would be as expensive or more than buying it new.

Heading out for Prince Edward Island for the night. There's a Fall Flavours Fesitval (food!) and we have tickets for two of the events. As obsessed as I get about ww, my husband is equally so about travel.

Have a good weekend, see you in a few.

Got a message on Facebook last night asking how much I'd charge for my nice 'cheese board'. Never sold anything before, and don't expect to - told her it would be at least $200.00.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DS*- Popular Woodworking has some of the first episodes on their Youtube channel. But, unfortunately to see most of the seasons you either have to buy the DVDs, or subscribe to their "shop class" on their website.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye! (and the remainder to meself)

One saw, so far is listed on feebay, might get a few more later today, or so.

Looking to make a Crochet for the new bench. More Dumpster diving for a suitable chunk of wood…

Rained ALL last night and still peeing this morning. Saw Bench is getting washed off by being on the back patio. Looked out last night, saw a few other tools out there, had to rush out in the rain to bring them in. At least it wasn't snow, I HATE SNOW!


----------



## superdav721

Sandra, frost?
What the hell is that?
Today we got our first good cold front. Rain with 75 degrees.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie its open season over here to. There were some fellers in Yazoo City that got one that size.
We have to live capture then kill here to.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, did it hurt? Seems like it might hurt. Not into such wild stuff myself.

Melissa went to work last night, call-in stuff. Her pocket money. She'll be sleeping most of the day. Guess I'll be forced to go out to the shop. Wouldn't want to wake her..


----------



## Gene01

Live capture a 13' gator???? 
I believe ya, Dave. I'd like to watch that, though. 
Do they have to get it in the boat before the kill?


----------



## DIYaholic

I would prefer to safely view the "Gator Hunt" from the safety of….
Youtube video, on my *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy- What kind of tablet do you have, again? 

It's raining and I'm off to a giant outdoor antique festival. I better get a free lunch out of this…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhhhh…..
"Rough Cut" with Tommy Mac is airing!!!

Gotta go learn what it is that I don't know!!!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, if you are checking in and reading the posts, I hope you are doing ok. Haven't heard from you in a while.

William, you too.

I hope the two of you are ok. Would be wonderful to hear from you


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Sandra… I have always wanted to take the the fam on the Fast Cat up to PEI . What's the best time of year to go?

It's officially fall here… The first maples are dropping leaves and I'm taking the window AC units out today.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: THAT might take more than one show….

A look at what did get done, yesterday









One of three Disston crosscut saws that were cleaned up. This is a "in progress" shot.









Almost done with this one. time to assemble it, and a test drive









note the reflection on the saw's blade? As for the other two?









(Don't tell Stumpy, but these are on fee-bay for the next five days) Not too bad for some old saws?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and assorted idiots, depraved individuals and wannabees.

Can't go into the medical stuff or I'd be here all day trying to explain it. Bottom line is that L4 and L5 are infected and one of the hospitals does not have sophisticated enough equipment to radiate it. Got another appointment Wednesday at the main hospital to "discuss" what to do. In the meantime, I am on Morphine again, which is helping, and this is the first day I have been able to move around.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Good to hear from you, Rex. Sure hope you find the "smart" doc's that can come up with a "fix" for your situation. Hoping the best for you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

An engineer dies and reports to the Pearly Gates.

Saint Peter checks his dossier and, not seeing his name there, accidentally sends him to Hell.
It doesn't take long before the engineer becomes rather dissatisfied with the level of comfort in Hell.
He soon begins to design and build improvements. Shortly thereafter, Hell has air conditioning, flush toilets and escalators. Needless to say, the engineer is a pretty popular guy.

One day, God calls Satan and says: "So, how are things in Hell?" 
Satan replies: "Hey, things are going great. We've got air conditioning, flush toilets, and escalators. And there's no telling what this engineer is going to come up with next." 
"What!" God exclaims: "You've got an engineer?
That's a mistake - he should never have been sent to Hell. Send him to me." 
"Not a chance," Satan replies: "I like having an engineer on the staff, and I'm keeping him!" 
God insists: "Send him back or I'll sue." 
Satan laughs uproariously and answers: "Yeah, right. And where are you going to get a lawyer?


----------



## bandit571

Imagine this one, if you will:

Dolly Parton and Queen elisabeth II arrive at the Pearlly gates at the same exact moment. 
St. Peter: "I can only allow one at a time, today. Each of you must show me something special about you, inorder to be admitted first. "

Dolly reveals her "girls". St. Peter makes a note.
The Queen simply gives herself a douche.

St Peter declares the Queen the winner!

when dolly asks "WHY?"

St. Peter replies "Silly girl, don't you know a Royal Flush beats a pair every time?"


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to work a dinner, with "The Chef"....
Talk at y'all later!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Rex and Bandit, those were funny!
Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

In a card game at the leper colony, one guy threw his hand in, another laughed so much, his head rolled off.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The Hooker finally left the leper colony, as business was dropping off.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

This Irish guy got hired by Amtrak as a conductor on a commuter train in the eastern coastal region. One night, after a bevvy of Jameson's, he threw a passenger off the speeding train and killed him.
He was arrested and the court found him guilty of first degree murder, sentencing to death in the electric chair.

His execution day arrived, and when asked what he wanted for his last meal, he replied, a pint of Guinness. after consuming it, they strapped him to the chair, threw the switch, but nothing happened, he was still alive.

They had to release him, so he went back to his old job as a conductor on Amtrak, then a few days later, he threw another passenger off the speeding train.
Once again he was tried and sentenced to death in the electric chair. Execution day arrived and he again requested a pint of Guinness as his last meal. He was then strapped in the electric chair, the switch was thrown, but to everyone's amazement he did not die.
After his release, he was questioned about why he had not died in the electric chair, and especially what part did the Guinness played in all this.

He replied; the guinness had nothing to do with it, I'm just a very, very bad conductor.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny 
Lawyers should never ask a Mississippi grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.

In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'

She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a 
youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'

The defense attorney nearly died.

The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said, 
'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.'


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandaid*- Do you sharpen those saws or just clean them up?

Went to the antique festival today. Ate a lot of fried food. Found a few things…

First this guy had a few molding planes with no prices on them. I asked and he told me to make an offer. I HATE THAT! So I taught him a lesson. I offered him 10 bucks each for a pair of them, nice complex shapes with boxwood inserts, expensive planes even if they were new. After I owned them I showed him a few features on them that indicated they were made in the 1700's and were obviously worth quite a bit more than I just paid. Maybe next time he'll have his prices marked…

Then I saw a great big leg vise complete with a 3" wood screw, at least 150 years old. I've always wanted one of those! No price marked! So I asked how much and he said $90, which was a great price. But I was still ticked off about the lack of price marked so I kind of huffed and went to walk away. He said "we can talk on it!" I said "$60" and he said "sold!" I would have paid a couple hundred if he'd had that stinking price marked!

I also picked up another spoke shave. I don't need any more of them, but at $6 I couldn't help it.

Man, I feel like a jerk today. But have I mentioned how much I hate people who don't mark the prices on the items?


----------



## superdav721

Rex we are all pulling for you and wish and pray for the best.
Get well my friend.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #7: Roy's gets a visit from a basket case...


----------



## DIYaholic

Dinner has been served….
After I eat mine, all that is left is breakdown & clean up!!!

My thoughts and well wishes are with you, *Rex*.


----------



## gfadvm

All of you who told me I need another dog, I'm trying really hard but haven't found one anywhere near as good as Peggy Sue.

Dave, I got live traps but armadillos eat worms and grubs so don't think I can lure one into it.

eddie, REALLY nice gator! If I had him in my yard, I wouldn't have an armadillo problem!

Roger, You remain in my thoughts and prayers daily. You priceless attitude/sense of humor still inspires me. I'm pullin for ya.

I borrowed my neighbor's dog and tried to send him under the deck where I think the 'dillo is. He ran out the other side and started barking at the horses!!! All Jack Russells are not created equal.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I have something to sell you, but I will not tell you what it is or the price!!! ))

Arlin


----------



## StumpyNubs

*gfadvm*- I have found that you really don't know what a dog is like until you've had it a year. It takes time for it to get used to you and you to it. So looking for a dog with certain characteristics is hard to do.

I've also found that there are very few dogs I don't like.

*Arlin*- SOLD! I'll just sign a check and you can fill it in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

If anyone is reading the Woodwright's Shop articles I've been writing, the entire first season is now complete and posted over at Stumpynubs.com


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Stumpy on doing the Roy Underhill thing.

My daughter just bought me the first 10 seasons of his and I really like them.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy, I look at dogs as a long term commitment so I'm really careful not to get one that I'll detest for the next 18 years! I'm one of those terrier guys. I know they are hard headed but I get along with the "terrorists" that no one else wants. Peggy Sue had 3 owners before me who hated her. And I had her for 18 years and loved her every day!! Different strokes for different folks.

I'm trying to find an Airedale Terrier right now.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, and the major bummer is the gigantic hole in your heart when you lose them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I finally made it back to my laptop.
I just posted two new turning blog posts here and here.
I'm trying to work on more posts at the moment. 
I'll let ya'll know when I have them up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think a Yorkshire Terrier is the greatest of the terrier breeds.

I have a tiny terrier mix, I think Jack Russell with some beagle and a raccoon or something. And I have an Australian Shepherd, the finest dog ever to sniff a rear.

My dogs will never die.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lantern Boxes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gettin' thru all these posts is kinda like running thru a dark tunnel with yer eyes closed…..

I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Trains and Trains


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was that Marty,must if been the trains William posted


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Don't I know it!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is after midnight here….
WELCOME to the LAST day of SUMMER!!!
The autumnal equinox takes place at 4:44PM 09-22-2013, the official start of FALL!!!

Dang, I still have a many summer things left on my to-do list!!!


----------



## GaryC

Yep…. time some others realize it. We don't need to keep it a secret just between us


----------



## DIYaholic

See ya all in the mornin'....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

LAST DAY OF SUMMER??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I haven't got anything done this summer. Can you come over and mow my grass???


----------



## GaryC

Marty, of course. Anything for a bud…. How many blades of grass do you have?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I can't mow your grass….
But I've got a little napalm!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can tell ya a fish story of the one that got away. I was trolling on the lake yesterday, working towards my fair share of some stripe bass, when my chain link stringer (as seen in this pic) snagged a stump and snapped. So if any of you are ever on Lake Monroe in southern Indiana, and you happen across a stripped bass chewing on a stringer, could you return it please???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin ,
nice catch Marty see you got the barge going 
58 here this morning loving this weather


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I was fishing once in a stock pond. I had caught a few large mouth and had them on a similar stringer. At one point, I looked down and saw a turtle having lunch with my catch. Some days just suck

Mornin' Eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It still has a miss in it. I'll have the mechanic look at it some more this week, and try it again next weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I have lost channel cats to hungry turtles…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of channel cats, has anybody ever filleted a catfish then released it and watched it swim away? Try it sometime…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits and Randy.

Well, who knows what today brings?

The Morphine seems to be helping and I really want to get to the shop today and see if there is anything I can do. I have several projects on the go, so there must be something amongst them that I can do something on.

It promises to be a really nice day here, ideal for shop work, si I'm not going to waste it.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary,
Re your "doing nothing" post: It takes practice but, one does get used to it.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Glad to see you back in the shop.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Rex. Good to see ya.

Gene, I'm steadily working on it. I'll have it perfected any day now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Gary , it getting cool enought to do out side stuff now . havent been doing much but building benches relly am tired of em but then they sell but i ready to build some other stuff ,got some things i want to try


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff hows it going anybody seen Jeff

Rex great to hear from ya , this weather should make shop time a bit easer to deal with

Gene im good at that too but it is hard to get a break in that profession


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, cooling off here too. 64 right now. I may make it to the shop today. Gotta get over this serious case of lazy first


----------



## Gene01

Laziness has become one of my chief characteristics, displacing incompetence, at which I am still accomplished.


----------



## GaryC

ahh, Gene.. I see we have much in common including life's path


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello all.
Nice day here going it enjoy and get off interwebby


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, you're here. Why do you want US to leave???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Made it to the shop


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Rex-aroni, is that a new hat?

Last night I watched the Detroit Tigers embarrass themselves for 8 innings. Down 6-0 and not managing to get anything going all night, I turned it off. What were the chances they'd come back in the 9th inning, right?

Biggest comeback since 1947. And I missed it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, NO


----------



## StumpyNubs

You're a man of many hats, Rex. I think that old Farm Bureau hat may be a collector's item if it didn't have so many sweat stains.


----------



## GaryC

That's the slowest moving fan I've ever seen


----------



## GaryC

Got my winter wood cut


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how long that wash tub will protect it from that axe?

Stumpy: Saws were just cleaned up, seemed to be sharp enough..

IF I intend to keep a saw, I will sharpen it up to suit me. Otherwise, off to the land of Fee-Bay…..


----------



## killerKiteh

Scotman9,

Whut?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Still there


----------



## GaryC

best one yet


----------



## StumpyNubs

I see what looks like 8 Festool cases on that shelf. Are you cheating on us Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stump - NO, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once or twice.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Tigers lost and the Lions won- it's like opposites day!

Oh well, at least there's something good to read online:

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #8: Roy lays out a giant brown log.


----------



## JL7

I'm still here Eddie! Just been busy…. That might all change tomorrow at 1:00 when people much wiser than I will decide on the fate of my employment….We have 2 consultants running our business (for the last 6 years…believe it or not…) and we just haven't been seeing eye to eye lately…...stay tuned. I'm thinking I may need to get those bench plans!

Good to see you in the shop Rex…remember…...*NO table saw and morphine!*

Hope everyone is well….......and the Vikes lose again…...at least they are consistent at 0 and 3…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hope that whatever happens, at work tomorrow, is for the best!!! Good luck.

Rex,
Jeff has a point….
Enjoy your shop time!!!

BTW: My Buffalo Bills are not helping themselves….


----------



## ssnvet

Good luck with the big day tomorrow Jeff. Praying for you to find grace under pressure.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Best of luck tomorrow.

Randy, look on the bright side. They ain't the Cardinals as there is no hope OR help for them.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Och Laddie, it's great tey be home.

Walking across the Glen. the two local nancy boys, Ben Doone and Phil McCavity passed me holding hands.What in the wold is wrong with these people?
Wee wifey is making one of my favorite meals after this long day's work, Haggis - Porridge and Scotch Eggs. Just hope she remembered where the Haggis was buried. She puts a little curry in the Scotch Eggs which makes for some interesting sounds and odors later after a wee dram or two.
Some musician from the HIghland Games walked by the house last week, stopped, knocked on the door and wanted to recruit us into a pipe band.

Yes, it's gude to be home.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Hope things go the way you want them to tomorrow. If not, you can move to Oklahoma and starve with the rest of us Okies.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, We went to a wedding last weekend and all the music for the reception was a single bagpiper. A little unusual but the groom was 74 so the whole event was a little different.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gawd Blimey, what's that bloody Jocks on about. Sounded like he got his bloody Sporran wedged in his crutch.
Nah, Fish and chips or Roast beef and Yorkshire pudding beat the hell out of some lousy Haggis buried under a fire.
Gotta watch them Jocks, they are so tight, their asses squeak when they walk.

*Now for some FOOTBALL.*


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Your hat is not quite right….
It's missing the propeller!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Hey there old chap, fancy a spin in the Bently?*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex looks like you have a hat for every thing ,looking good my friend


----------



## ssnvet

I want to see your cricket batting helmet Rex :^)

Followed by your Royal Navy enlisted man's cap (with the tassels of course)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff pray all goes well,you can have any plans i got but i dont think it will earn a living with em, i sell a few but it just a little on the side to supplyment my pension, or now my SS but if i had to live off it i would be real skinny .

some times they will offer packages if its a plant closing some money or something,but its still bad i went thur three of them and it very stressfull to say the least but then it could be an opportunity to do something else either way keep it in your prayers .a lot of the times thats the only way i made it thur


----------



## boxcarmarty

Colts kicked some 49er's @$$.....

Good night…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i thought played the bass guitar


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Saints kicked some Cardnailes ass too
nite Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lovin the hats Rex. Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.
Now how about a bonnet???

Jeff - Good luck tomorrow.

Mat - This time of year and for the next few weeks is great on PEI. Not sure if the cat still runs though.

Arrived home tonight to find out that the water cooler had dumped its contents sometime yesterday on the kitchen floor. Cut into the vinyl flooring to see what was what - sub floor is soaked through in places. Kitchen cabinet soaked up a lot of it. Called the insurance company. Thank God we're covered. Nevertheless, there's no way we'll get out of this without spending $$$...... Deep breath.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
The kitchen disaster could have a silver lining….
Is it possible there is a complete Kitchen cabinet build in your future???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy- absolutely no chance of that. My interest in building kitchen cabinets is exactly zero. 
I'm trying not to dwell on the pia factor though. It could always be worse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
That is a total bummer!!!
What a way to end the weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby and I tidied up best we could, just finished a drink, and I'm off to bed.

Best comment all night was our 8 year old. We were still assessing the damage and tried to send him and his sister up to bed. He wanted to help, so I had him getting tools and finding the right size stick of wood to prop up the countertop. (daughter couldn't get out of there fast enough)
Hubby and I work well under pressure and he was taking it all in.
He said in a quiet voice "Mom, I know this is bad, but it's kind of cool" 
It made my night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
It is kinda cool….
I get to see a kitchen makeover, without having to do it! ;^)
Get some rest, as you've got work to do!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*The pink panther himself*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 thank goodness you got insurance, nice looking kitchen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex no more Morphine for you tonite


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sandra, I did wear my Scottish Bonnet. The Bruce Clan of which I am a descendant. I carry both family names, my full name is Roger Bruce-Clark….Yeah and I'm related to Robert the Bruce, King of Scotland, no wonder they call me REX.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, I have a date with a Morphine capsule in 1 hour. Feeling I need it now as the pains are starting to show up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
While preparing for bed….
PLEASE keep the photos to head shots!!!


----------



## KTMM

Hey guys, dropping in. Still alive, getting free time again. Looking forward to visiting somebody else's shop on my week off coming up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You're welcome to swing by my place….
My shop needs cleaning!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good luck tomorrow Jeff.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm settling in for sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

Jeff, we have all got our fingers crossed for you today.

I hope to get more shop time today, I found out yesterday that nap time in the shop ain't such a bad thing after all. 
Got medical appointments to sort out and arrange which must get done.

Just have to wait and see what today brings.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Rex

Hope everything goes well for all today.

Shop naps….most wonderful


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mornin' Gary,
Looks like another great day for weather.
Had the shop all opened up yesterday, it was really great, need more of this.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is *Rex *naked in that last hat photo?

*Sandra*- I think you're mopping the floor a little too often. It's starting to wear out the tile. I never mop, I just squirt honey on the floor and let the dogs lick it clean. What they miss the ants get. It's nature's way!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, it's about time we had a little relief. After a couple of months living in the oven, it's nice to be able to spend the day in the shop.

Hope yours is a great day

Mornin' Stumpy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, No I was not naked, I had my shorts on.


----------



## superdav721

Rex nice set of toppers you have.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That's about half of themDave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Still not walking. 
Threw my back out bad a couple of days ago. 
Before anyone starts on my butt like Lisa did, I was walking across a flat floor when it happened. 
I'm resting and hoping I recover soon. 
Last spell I had that hurt this bad lasted over a month. 
Just thought I'd let ya'll know the status of the situation. 
I haven't said too much the last few days on this thread because I was hoping it would be one of those short term downfalls.

Anyway, just a couple things from what I gathered from the quick glossing over of the posts:

Sandra, building cabinets are a bore, but good learning exercise, money saver if you're looking for quality, and a good source of pride everytime they are used.

Rex, as always, you are in my prayers daily. I love the hats though and love the fact that you are in good enough spirits to post them. 
Show us some more. 
Just please make sure you put all your other clothes on too.

Everyone else, take care and have a blessed day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Rex, love your hats. Especially the "Pork Pie". 
Jeff, Best of luck today. We're pulling for you, buddy.
Good to see you, Lucas.
Nice mess, *74*. You have my profound sympathies. New dish washer in the future, or was it just a water line?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex- "No I was not naked, I had my shorts on"

That's what I told them at Walmart but I still got kicked out. Boxers are considered shorts, right? So why aren't my briefs?


----------



## DamnYankee

A Catholic boy goes to confession….

'Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl.' The priest asks, 'Is that you, little Joey Pagano?' 'Yes, Father, it is.' 'And who was the …girl you were with?' 'I can't tell you, Father, I don't want to ruin her reputation.' "Well, Joey, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later so you may as well tell me now. Was it Tina Minetti?" 'I cannot say.' 'Was it Teresa Mazzarelli?' 'I'll never tell.' 'Was it Nina Capelli?' 'I'm sorry, but I cannot name her.' 'Was it Cathy Piriano?' 'My lips are sealed Father.' 'Well then, was it Rosa DiAngelo?' 'Please, Father, I cannot tell you.'

The priest sighs in frustration. 'You're very tight lipped, and I admire that. But you've sinned and have to atone. You cannot be an altar boy now for 4 months. Now you go and behave yourself.' Joey walks back to his pew, and his friend Franco slides over and whispers, 'What'd you get?' 'Four month's vacation and five excellent Leads.'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Back in the shop again:*


----------



## Momcanfixit

A lovely cap Rex.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Why I love pen turning. 
I cannot even walk at the moment,
But I can turn a pen.

The starter set of bullet pens I ordered came with camp acrylic blanks. 
I hate the look of this crushed camo, but figured someone else would like it. 
So I used it with a slimline kit. 
This puts the blank to use, allows me to use something I do like with those expensive bullet kits, and allowed me to practice with acrylic since I'd never turned any before.


----------



## HamS

William, pm your address and the size blank you need and I'll send you some Indiana wood to turn.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Be sure not to drop the "camo" pen…
You'll never find it again!!!

I hope everyone is having a good day….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, I will do that as long as you be sure your address is in with the wood so I can send you a pen.


----------



## HamS

Do you want walnut, sycamore or apple?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

Love the hats, however, it seems the hats shrunk alittle or maybe your head is a little to…..

Also as to te pink panther I sure am glad that is all you have shown or I would have to do this blind.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

You can run around in Walmart in your briefs, however, you can NOT do what you did in your breifs.

74

At least you will have somthing new in your kitchen.

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham,
I have plenty of sycamore,
I have some walnut but never turn it down since it is by far my favorite wood,
But I have never turned or had any apple before.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is one of the teacher's pens. 
I ordered ten of these kits.

It's maple with a walnut Celtic cross in the middle. 
One end has ziricote and has black ink. 
The other end has red heart and writes red ink.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Editing the new episode of BCWW. Should be ready tomorrow…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Going back to the shop for a while:*


----------



## JL7

Gotta love those hats Rex! We should be about due for another here…..right? Edit - you just posted a new one!

74 - that kitchen thing really sucks…...it is amazing just how destructive H2O is and yet it sustains life….best of luck on that one…sounds like you got a good little helper tho….

William - even when you're in pain, you turn out some cool stuff…...the teachers pen is off the charts…....but now you need a bigger case…....it's always something…....

My 1:00 meeting turned out almost exactly as I figured on…..one door closes and hopefully a new one will open. I am actually really happy to move on, there was no hope that I could carry on with the management in place there…..It's also a little tough, it's a long story, but I've been with this place on and off since 1985….sadly the president was conveniently missing for the "separation" meeting. I've never been fired from a job in my life, but as of today, I've been separated.

Time for a cold one…...I get to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## GaryC

Wow… no..2 weeks?? Hope you got some severance pay. 
Better things are surly on the way.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary….I wore a couple of different hats there, and IT guy was one of them, so they did at least see the need for some severance pay. I don't think they fully understand all the little issues that go one in managing a corporate network…...should be interesting!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Hopefully you are well on your way to intoxicated bliss!!!
Surely another door will open….
If your professional skills are anywhere near as good as your WW ones….
A better job will be yours in short order!!!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it's been my experience that most of those folks don't realize any of the work that goes on with the network. When it goes down, they either have to call someone in or….call you for help. In that case, there has got to be a consulting remuneration.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry to hear the news Jeff. 
Hopefully, it will only lead to better things.


----------



## JL7

For example, I had to send them an email today to remind them that they really should disable my email….......


----------



## JL7

Gary - believe me, consultant fee's DO apply from here on out! I suggested to them (the consultants that run the place) that their fee will suit me fine….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - Sorry to hear the news. No matter how you slice it, look for the silver liner, stiff upper lip, pull up your boot straps and all that drivel, it still stinks.

The kitchen thing is a big inconvenience, but it certainly makes my heart go out even more to the recent flood victims. Dealt with the adjuster today and the contractor. We're completely covered, but it should be interesting when they go to 'match' the kick plates on the cabinets. They are a very hideous bleached oak that came with the house. I went all over heck's half acre a few years ago to have a door matched and struck out.

There's a large piece of finished 'wood' on the side of the countertop that got wet. The contractor was telling me that it was just slightly damp, and would dry just fine because it was a piece of wood. I said 'it looks like 3/4 ply to me. He changed his tune. Then I popped a piece of the trim off. It's MDF crap with some type of veneer on it.
That stuff is like a sponge. It should be interesting.

In the end, I'll get a new kitchen floor, and something reasonable to deal with the cupboards but I had no emergency reserve of energy on standby for this, so I'm running on fumes.

I'm missing the female gene that would have me enjoy going through flooring samples….

I'd better go to bed, I'm teetering toward whiney.

Night night all.


----------



## GaryC

One of the guys that worked for me years ago, left our outfit and went to work in a school district. He's been there ever since. I don't think you could blow him out of there with dynamite


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I know there isn't much that I can really do to help, but….
I cracked open a cold one, so as to be able to commiserate with you.
I also cracked open a cold one, so I can drown my frustrations with my job.
Now I've got
~

~

~

~

~

It's really difficult to type and be two fisted at the same time!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woo Hoo, Jeff has a vacation…..


----------



## JL7

Cheers Randy!

Cracking a cold one and cracking a cold one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good one Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandy, Who peed on the floor???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Although your time will be filled with the job hunt….
Surely the silver lining is *more shop time!!!*


----------



## JL7

Oh oh…..somebody woke Marty up…...Randy??


----------



## JL7

Or, I can hang out here all day and post about "interesting" stuff….... 

Maybe I'll start a hat collection?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I think *YOU* woke up Marty….
By all the crying and cracking open of cold ones!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I don't know whether to say "congrats or I'm sorry". I guess time will tell. Best wishes and keep us up to date.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I heard it was a pretty $#!++y job…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…..20 years ago, I wouldn't even blink an eye and I'd have a job. Now it's not as clear…things have a way of working out, for better or worse….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just remember, We're not here to make you feel better, We're here to make fun of you…..


----------



## GaryC

Coffee time starts around 6 or so…. maybe 5….maybe 7


----------



## JL7

Bring on the pain Marty…...

Gary - I suppose the "new" guy has to make the coffee huh?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, if it gets real tough and you need a place to stay….Marty has a big boat that rarely runs. It will probably be available


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, new guy brings the donuts


----------



## JL7

How about donuts on the large barge on Wednesday…..I'm pretty sure Marty still has to work…..so should be fun.

Speaking of which, Marty, you still staring the bulldog in the a$$?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Come on down Jeff, I need someone to clean my shop and get it ready for winter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I prefer McMuffins over donuts!!!


----------



## JL7

Careful what you wish for Marty…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, Still chasing the dogs @$$ for a few more months…..


----------



## JL7

Excuse me Randy…..but I don't think you're part of the breakfast club…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Jeff ,it will work its way out ,you can come down here and well build some benches and go to williams and build some trains and go to Daves and forge out some thing swing by rexs and get our head right i mean hat and Grays right there may as well swing by there go by Davids he also has work to do on his shop you know if it gets to where you need any more work Andy has a bounty out on a possium ithink

just in case have a cold one and heres a tune




forgot it wan do videos any more


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget to bring your CNC with you. We'll find a nice corner of the shop for it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Should thing get real bad….
I'll store your CNC!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…..thanks man…you must be reading my mind, because I have been kicking around the idea of a road trip…....and your tune link doesn't work with the new site rules….gotta paste the link the old school way….

Weird how Marty and Randy are thinking the same these days…...scary really….


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie crashed the site when he tried to sing a song…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's slow, and not very good…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie - copy the web address and paste it…....waiting for some tunes….!

Marty - he's double fisting it tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, If you make it by this weekend, I'll let you row the large barge and eat 2 year old birthday cake…..

(or maybe that was a 2 year old's birthday cake…..)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if i sang it will shut down the whole site ,they want even let me sang in church


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh???
Glug~~~

Glug~~~

Glug~~~

UUuurrrrrp!!!


----------



## JL7

Starring at google maps now…...waiting for Eddie to post a music link…...come on Eddie….

That's a cute one Marty, neighbor's kid?


----------



## JL7

Anybody know where Vermont is?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got some Maple crown royal i picked up in mexico


----------



## GaryC

It's just south of Sandra


----------



## GaryC

Hey, there's some contractor work there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If you're going on a road trip Jeff, swing on through Mississippi. 
My couch has a bed that let's out. 
Got plenty of blankets. 
Bring your own pillows. 
Got plenty of coffee. 
Bring your own cream.


----------



## JL7

I'm leaving now Eddie…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, She's looked like that ever since I let her ride on my drill press…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one for the road a good traveling tune


----------



## JL7

You're not right Marty…..but I still may paddle the barge….

Vermont…...isn't that where Bob Newhart is from?

Thanks William….If I head south, Mississippi is on the list…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Vermont is squished somewhere between California & Maine and sandwiched amongst the states between Canada and Mexico!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty your a mess LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm sure there's a job here in VT for you.
It's apple picking season….
Do you have a green card???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff come get me and well make a road trip from mexico to canada swing by Randys and 74s and stumpy we can hang out at stumpy and get in the show buisness maybe he needs some stunt men in an episode if not marty got a big shop and its got ac too


----------



## JL7

Got the video playing on the second screen Eddie…...good one…..just remembered, having cold ones and I'm half blind, better not embark on mega road trip tonight…....weird, a crown royal commercial just played on the tv….


----------



## JL7

Road trippin Eddie…...

You got me thinkin…...

It never seems like there is time…..

Now I got time…..might have to head south….it's going to get real cold here soon….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff bummer.
Ya want me to fax em a pipe bomb?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave, not necessary - they are well on their way of self destruction…....

No green card Randy…...I'm assuming I won't qualify for the apple picking…...

I'm kind of thinking about driving the garbage truck…..need a fancy license like Marty's got tho…...


----------



## superdav721

I got some morphed viruses that are killer to server.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave lets all get together and go protest at Jeffs old work place we'll catch a gator and let it go in the plant with pipe bombs tied to its tail


----------



## JL7

Thanks again Dave, but seriously think it will be funner to just see them tiptoe through it their own…..they do have superior intellect…..


----------



## JL7

I do like the gator idea…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just kidding no telling whos reading this horse play,it s hard to catch a gator and tie anything to its tail maybe on its back


----------



## JL7

Exactly Eddie…....because hauling a gator up from the bayous of Louisiana to Minnesota has become a popular form of revenge lately…..

JUST KIDDING!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Mike's lookin' for a partner for the ice busser gig…..


----------



## DIYaholic

No green card is really needed….
Most migrant workers are undocumented anyway!!!


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Marty….....except Canada won't take me….....pretty smart I'd say….


----------



## DIYaholic

Winter is around the corner & my boss is gonna need a plow truck driver….
& a person to shovel!!!


----------



## JL7

Besides…...Mike is living in the one place on earth colder than where I live…...but of course there is always Buffalo NY….


----------



## JL7

Randy…..I don't shovel…...well.


----------



## JL7

I may have to go to bed soon…....got to get up early…..Gary wants donuts…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I bet Sandra done warned 'em at the border…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Have you ever considered woodworking for a career?
nevermind, it takes skill, dedication and financial independence!!!


----------



## superdav721

Get 3 pigs. Paint a #1,#2 and #4 on the three pigs. Let em loose in the office. They will spend all day looking for the 4th pig.


----------



## GaryC

I saw you makin' all those plans and thought for sure you were duckin the donuts


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you got any skunks in your yard. I got an idea.


----------



## JL7

I do have a passport…....and a Groucho nose and glasses…...that should get me over the border…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I saw you making all those travel plans and thought for sure you were ducking getting the donuts


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy. Have you lost yer mind???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to remember that one Dave


----------



## superdav721

Seriously Jeff 
good luck on whatever your plans are.


----------



## superdav721

Marty who you asking?
Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have a skunk around here somewhere. I'll send him to ya…..


----------



## JL7

Settle down Gary…...the donuts are safe!

Skunks!

Dave, I have a bunch of friends at work…...we need smart skunks….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff get you one tube of superglue. 
Get up at 3:00
go to the office and squirt a little in every exterior door lock.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i just saw three skunks the other nite 1 big one with two little ones ,1,2and 4 ,have to use some #s other than black r white


----------



## JL7

Dave…..you NOW know why I always post positive comments on your stuff…...!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy lost his mind


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Dave, let me redirect that question…..

Dave, Has Randy lost his mind???


----------



## JL7

Yep…...Randy's left the building….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you alway got a plce to go if it gets to bad i have room


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, As a retired locksmith, I have seen the superglue trick on a few different occasions…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to go the dogs are raiseing cain out side my luck its a skunk


----------



## boxcarmarty

My time has come…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't lose what I ain't got!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good riddance, err Good night Marty!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty - be sure to check the barge before you tow it to the repair shop…...I may still be sleeping….


----------



## superdav721

Fellers yall have a good evening.
Jeff there is plenty out there.
I T is a very liquid field.


----------



## JL7

The skunk is a pretty well rounded rodent…....they can survive the winters here and the summers at Eddies…..respect.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…...It's all good!


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go. One eye is already shut. Other one is falling fast..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm trying to keep up with all these posts….
but working the mouse with my nose, while double fisted is tough!!!


----------



## JL7

You are truly gifted Randy…..how are the over-sized coffee scoops….I mean magazine racks coming?? I really am looking forward to seeing that* project *post…......

And 74…...I think you get today's quote of the day:

*"I'm missing the female gene that would have me enjoy going through flooring samples…."*


----------



## JL7

nvkm safl fko lsfka fl flsdfll.f

Just tried typing with my nose…..


----------



## DIYaholic

The coffee scoops would be much further along….
were I to actually enter "The Lair".

Can't seem to find the motivation and/or time.
I just need to dry fit, test a few finishes, final assemble, finish and complete….
Should be done by yesterday!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The question you need to ask yourself is….
What do I/you *WANT* to do….
Then, find a way to do it!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…...I have trouble starting a project, but once it is going, I am all in. For me, if I stall too long, it ends up on the (cluttered) shelf of mis-fit projects….....

Cheers….......


----------



## JL7

I don't know what I *WANT* to do…......short term, I've got a few cool wood ideas, long term, no clue.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya regarding letting a project go idle. BTDT!

As far as *WANT*, that is why you need to take the time to figure that one out!!!


----------



## JL7

Good night eddie….I suppose this means the skunk got away…..don't fear, there are more….

BTDT too Randy…..

Working on the *WANT*....tomorrow or the next day….


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta get some get me some sleep….

Jeff,
You'll figure it out. Give yourself a few days to let it all sink in. Don't fret, it'll come to you.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry to hear the news Jeff… Best wishes for the next chapter of your journey. Transitions can be difficult times. Feel free to cut yourself some slack.

I really enjoyed reading "What Color is Your Parachute" years ago… Very helpful to organizing thoughts and setting new directions.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents!

Looks like I missed a good party. 
Jeff, welcome to your first day of endless possibilities.

If there's a road trip, I'll make sandwiches.


----------



## JL7

Good morning all…...the donuts are on the barge….......I'm going back to bed…....


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

Peter Pan first dress rehearsal went about as expected, FUBARed. They director is giving the set designer changes to the set that we have to make in the middle of rehearsal in the dark while the action is going on. I LOVE community theater!!!
Jeff,

I have been in the IT world since 1987 and have lost three jobs. In every case I ended up better off. In many ways a successful ITguy works himself out of a job. When you get the systems running well the MBA types never see anything but a higher paid guy that looks like he isn't working that hard. They never see the calls at 2:00am or the weekend upgrades or the other stuff. It is only when they fire you that they realize what they have done. Often it is to cover their own bad decisions and penny pinching ways.

Good luck with the job search. You are welcome to email me your resume if you want to search in Indiana.


----------



## Gene01

My dad was a farmer. Someone asked him what he'd do if he won the Lotto. He said, he'd probably keep farming till the money ran out.
That would probably apply to most woodworking business ventures. 
The only reason I didn't retire earlier than I did was so I could continue to support my lumber and tool obsessions.


----------



## Gene01

Coffee's all gone. Gotta make more.
Wife's got do-nuts in the fryer. The aroma is killing me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW- I missed the support group last night! Sorry to hear about your lay-off, Jeff. Have a cold one on me.


----------



## JL7

So Gene gets the fresh do-nuts…...very nice. So much for my day old gas station donuts….

Ham - I can relate to your experience. Thanks for the job search offer…...

Changed all my critical passwords today…....good to do that once in awhile…..


----------



## GaryC

Good morning…. Guess I overslept. And I had such a busy morning planned.. 
Found the coffee… looking for the donuts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Gene your dad was a smart man


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff just a shot of Baileys for the hair of the dog ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Work day is over….
Time to get caught up on things….
Dishes….
Laundry….
House cleaning….
can ALL wait, until I catch up on some nap time!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Here is the 50Cal. pen I just finished sitting next to a regular sized pen.


----------



## bandit571

computer is way too slow today, It would take all week to read everything, and keep up with this chatty bunch.

Work weenend is over, after-work nap is over. Now, what to do until Thursday evening???

Turned down an assitant cell leaders job, too. BTDT Never again…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William it gives another meaning to the pen is mightier than the sword


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of BCWW!!!!


----------



## bandit571

What?? NO COOLER FOR THE COLD ONES??

I'd build a cart like that, ....but….. where would I stand in the shop?


----------



## JL7

Good one William…..have you thought of putting some gun powder in there and see what happens??

Nice cart Stumpy….my head is still spinning…..but that's fairly typical…...

Yet another cutting board here…..


----------



## bandit571

What a night at work! Ran two lines instead of just one. Training a tech to run my old lines. Typical night, I'm either playing with a box, or playing with a bag…..

box is 40" x 48" x 48" tall, and weighs in at 77pounds. The bag goes into the box to hold the 16000+ parts I am dropping in there.

mind out of the gutter, Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Jeff. I wouldn't wanna blow up my hard work. 
Since it is a spent cartridge though, it shouldn't do anything really.

That's two pens down from a five piece starter set of the bullet pens and I think I am hooked on them already. I love them. 
I don't love the acrylic blanks that came with the set though. I'm using them because I hate waste, but I will not be getting more acrylic unless it is for a special request or something.


----------



## GaryC

Super board, Jeff. I like that a lot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Forgot to show the other one. 
This one is the 30 cal. Click penrith urban camo acrylic blank.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice pens, William.

Bandit,
My mind is only in the gutter because….
That's where I fell asleep!!!

Jeff,
They say; "Diamonds are a girl's best friend"....
But I like them too!!!


----------



## superdav721

Oh snap!
William has got bullets.


----------



## ssnvet

My youngest daughter is learning how to play the clarinet…. let's just say that the cats are stressing out big time :^)

Middle daughter stole my i-Pad so she could use the metronome app while she plays piano…. so when my wife left to pick up the oldest at band practice, I absconded with her laptop.

I've been busy trying to resurrect my old CNC project…. that and a little work on the hope chest.

Hope your first day of the rest of your life went well Jeff…. make sure you take your wife out to lunch this week…. got to find a little joy here and there ya know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What size work envelope for the CNC???
Any other interesting specs would be appreciated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's the guy with the shop cart???


----------



## TedW

I like that chrome bullet pen, wouldn't mind using that to write invoices while my customer are watching… probably won't get much argument about overcharging them.

Marty, that's some famous woodworker. He stops by now and then to grace us with his company. I think he has a tv show or something.

Hi everybody!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh, That must be Roy. I've heard a lot of talk about him lately. Some reporter by the name of tree stump (or something like that) has been doin' an article on him…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

No autographs, guys.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just learned what the "C" in the Minnesota Twins baseball team logo means…

I also just learned what it's like to see the Tigers hit three home runs in one inning.


----------



## GaryC

Humph…. He doesn't want our autographs….


----------



## boxcarmarty

And William had some fresh pens for us to sign with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm goin' to bed if I can't sign autographs…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take an autograph from every nubber….
Just make sure it's on one your checks!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Checks? Only old ladies in busy grocery store checkout lines still write checks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes,
That is why everyone has a whole stack sitting around doing nothing.
I'm trying to give those checks a second life!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy,

My CNC project is a bench top mill conversion… work envelop is pretty small on these… ~18"x6" if I remember correctly… I started it several years ago, then got side tracked with building a pole barn, and my basement shop.

Here's an older pic of it….










I want to build Joe's 4×4 CNC router. I hope to use the mill to make motor and spindle mounts from AL, and then cut the MDF parts on the big machine at work.

There's only one think missing…... $$$ MOOLAH $$$

I've seen that little baseball head guy lurking over on the CNCzone….. Busted!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
While researching DIY CNC routers, over at CNCzone, I stumbled into lumberjocks. At that same time, I realized that I would need an adequate WW shop in which to build the cnc router. So here I am. Once I "finish" with my shop setup and knock out a few projects, I'll revisit the dream of a CNC router. So it appears that around the turn of the next century, I'll start to build my cnc router!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy is writing us all checks?


----------



## JL7

Matt…..looks like a good start to the CNC…..hope you get it going….then Randy and Marty will fight over it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to rest my weary bones and get some much needed beauty sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Up early again this morning for 2 appointments at Temple hospital. I had a bone scan done testerday which took about 4 hours, including for the highlight dye to work it's way around my body.
Friday I have 2 more appointments at the main Temple hospital, so it looks like the only day I don't have any appointments this week is Thursday.

Hope things come out OK for you Jeff, are they going to compensate you for the years of work you have put it.?

I'll get back online when I return from the hospital appoitments.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## GaryC

Here's hoping it's a good day for you Rex


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Gary, it's been all hospital this week.


----------



## GaryC

I know you're tired of that. Perhaps some good news will come. And maybe a few new nurses, just to break the boredom..


----------



## KTMM

Hope your day goes well Rex. I'll be in bed the next few hours, after I get off work…. Gotta love night shift. William, I heard through the grapevine I may be on temporary assignment over in your neck of the woods for a few months. It'd give me a good reason to stop by after work…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nice to see you around again Lucas. How is everything going with you?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Kringle, you know you're always welcome. Maybe we could finish that box I have of your a little at a time in the evenings.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Kringle was supposed to be krunk. 
Autocorrect is the biggest disadvantage to posting from your phone. 
I know I can go back and edit it, but then it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents,

Waiting for the meds to kick in. Lot of problems with my arms the last two nights, so sleep has been scarce.
Need some shop time to get my head sorted out again. Gonna be a long day.

Good luck Rex. By Hallowe'en, you should be glowing in the dark.


----------



## GaryC

Wife told me before she left for work that I have to clean out two of the water tanks… (horses' water) I wanna whine but, no one here to listen. Guess I'll clean the water tanks


----------



## HamS

Morning friends.
Peter Pan ran with only two holds last night. We have one more rehearsal before we open. It would be nice to get a clean run with no problems. I actually did a little shop work yesterday. I am milling some crab apple for turning blanks and cleaning the shop. I think I might actually see the end of the kitchen job.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Whine away Gary, you're in good company.

Ham - bad dress rehearsal means a good opening night from what I heard. Good luck and break a leg.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, don't feel like the Lone Ranger. 
I'm still barely walking. 
I can Stand if my back brace is pulled so tight I can hardly breath, but I have to stay near things to grab ahold to when I lose footing. 
I'm still trying to get over here and turn something anyway though. 
Had major issues lately actually getting here though. 
Rained yesterday and my wheelchair doesn't roll good in mud. 
I'm seriously considering a hard path, wood or concrete, in the future that leads from the driveway to the shop. 
Meds are doing pretty much nothing yesterday and this morning. 
I thought about tequila and corn flakes for breakfast, but that just isn't me either.

I'll check in later. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morrin nubber

hang on 74 its going to be a long day but you'll malke it try not to shoot anyone

Rex you too

Gary my wife tole me before she left she would bring me back a chess burger its been 10 years now and no burger yet

Mornin ham know you be glad to get that behind ya i mean the kitchen when you get thur 74 has a job for ya


----------



## HamS

William,
The best project I ever did was making a concrete sidewalk from the house to the shop. I don't have your physical challenges, but I am still am glad I don't have to slog through mud in the winter and spring.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin william put some Balieys in there , going to be going thur your neck of the woods here in a week or so ill stop by and bring some creamer ,keeping youin my prayers my friend


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will be looking forward to seeing you Eddie. 
You have a box here made by Jeff and a pen that I made you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been wanting to get over there for a while , ill bring you some cypress when i do William ,here lately its been like on payday i go down one side of the street paying and the other side apologizing just aint had any travling money went on disability and finnaly got a check on the 18 been dealing with them for almost a year ,still get my pension but its goes down sense i get SS but it'll work out


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, is cypress pretty cheap in your country?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a lot of mills here found three r four with in a few miles from the house ,one man i meet thur my brother had a barn full of it and gave me a bunch i been make some outside benches with it ,but if they go in side i just been useing pine .i like cyress it lite and easy to cut but just aint that pretty of a wood as some of the others ,i think the last i got was a buck a foot maybe 1.20 its been a while


----------



## GaryC

Just wondering. Lots more cypress in your area than around here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i go to one lumber yard and hes giving away srape wood all you want some good lumber to me it just not dried i got a load of it sticked in my shed ,it dont take long to dry in there as hot as it gets down here ,these yards are old one s been there for years got drive thur miles of nothing to get there , first time i went there i got to thinking of that movie Deliverance if i had saw a boy sit ing on the porch playing a banjo i was leaving


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the mower running. 
Packing up for a 4 or 5 day stay with grandkids in Tucson. 
See yall sometime in October.
Everybody play nice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have a safe trip Gene


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'!


----------



## StumpyNubs

There's a koi pond in my back yard. My little dog begs to go out there several times a day to bark at a big frog that lives among the fish. I used to think she took that frog a little too seriously… until I saw this on the news this morning:

Toad swallows bat whole.










Now I'm starting to wonder if I should let my dog anywhere near the pond!


----------



## GaryC

Have a good trip, Gene. Be safe


----------



## StumpyNubs

Da, da-dad, da… da, da-dad, da- BAT TOAD!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it's time to bite my stiff upper lip, pull myself up by my bootstraps, and rise to the occasion. 
Well, at least I raised myself up to sit on this stool in front of my scroll saw.
Hired a young man from the neighborhood to bring them to me ad stack them. 
I have forty tomahawks to cut for a school play.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to post a photo is getting a bit strange, takes forever to even get a error messge about the photo.


----------



## HamS

What play? I milled up 4 1×1x10 for you from a branch of crabapple. The inside felt a little wet still, so you may want to letem' dry a bit before making pens. The wood looks and feels alot like cherry. There are a few worm holes, but that migkt make them even more interesting.


----------



## revwarguy

Despite being a complete handplane newbie, over the weekend I bought a couple of planes at a flea market. They are old, but looked ok to my untrained eye. One of the them had a blade that had been abused and will take some work to get a continuous edge again on it. Both were dirty and had some light to moderate rust in places that looked like it would clean up ok.

Since this is my first refurb of a plane, could one of the sages here direct me to some web pages (or even a reference book - gasp!) that kind of walks you through refurbing a plane? I need some basic info like "Are all blades salvagable with enough grinding?" and things like the best way to remove rust, protect the unpainted metal (same as my TS - wax?)

I saw on the web a guy who used an old hand operated grinding wheel and swore that gave him so much better control over using a powered grinder. (There ya go, Stumpy - Ole Timey project using pulleys and/or wood gears make a hand or foot operated grinding wheel - better than a Tormek, eh?)

Anyway, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham
I'm not sure what play it is. It is for the school but not one of my kid's classes. 
I help with such things for the school when in can. We have one of those school systems that can always afford new football uniforms but no money to be had for much else. So they depend on the help like this when they can. The teachers usually offer to pay out of their own pockets. When possible I refuse though. We have teachers buying kid's and class supplies out of their own pockets. They don't need expenses such as plywood for tomohaws.

The wood will be much appreciated. I'll put it in the rafters to dry. I'll pick a different material that's ready to turn for you a pen.


----------



## bandit571

Hand plane of your dreams thread seems to be full of people that refurb old planes, even I do.

still can't get a picture to load today, WTF???

new camera and all, even ebay won't load them up. Trying to sell a few more saws, but can't get them to show up….

Don't plan to waste a full day off on loading pics somewhere. Try again later, AFTER the other operator of this POS computer gets his downloads done. Who's computer is this, anyway??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Revwar
I have the Handtools Essential book from Popular WW. Great read and mixes power tools and hand tools.
Don W has also been a big help. I ended up buying a #5 from him and I use that as my benchmark.
It's hard to know how a sharp plane is supposed to work if you've never used a sharp plane.

I buy Evaporust at the local hardware store, and use that for cleaning up old tools.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham glad to see you still building sets.

Working on Oliver right now. I'm even in it. I play Dr Grimwig and the bartender that introduces Om-pah-pah.

Got the bar mostly built.
Got the bridge well on its way.
Need to build bedroom scene and two carts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Revwar*- Christopher Swartz made a series of videos on buying and restoring hand planes. you have to pay to watch, but it's worth it. They are on shopclass/popularwoodworking.com I believe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy i checked it out theres volumes of knowledge there


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh…..
Season 32, Episode 05 (2012) of "The Woodwright's Shop", "Two Screws for You" with Christopher Swartz is airing.

Sorry Stumpy, but I'm not waiting for your review!!!


----------



## revwarguy

Thanks, Sandra and Stumpy for the pointers - I see that they both involve Chris Swartz - I ordered the book Sandra recomended from ABE and it just says by "the editors of PW" but all the pictures shown in Amazon's preview seem to have Chris in them. Is everything in the online video covered by the book? I mean, do I need both?

The two planes I have appear to be a Stanley Handyman and a Simmons.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't know what's online, but I know I have gone back to that book numerous times. There's a section on files, rasps, replacing handles, etc etc. I like online, but the flip factor and the pictures in that book are great.


----------



## GaryC

From Detroit:


----------



## bandit571

A Stanley handyman plane









the before picture









and the after. Basicly, I just used wire wheels in the drill press. Large, flat areas, like the sides, and the sole, ride on a beltsander until clean and flat.


----------



## bandit571

The before was a #3 sized one from a second hand store ($5) the after is a #4 . Both got the same treatment, as both were about the same as far as the before photo.


----------



## DS

Just so yall know I still ain't dead yet….

Did get a chance to putter in the shop. Took 45 minutes to clean up from the previous project and then I made an even bigger mess making a couple of raised panel doors for an entertainment center that I promised someone a while back.

The missus still freaks out sayin' I'm trying to do too much too soon. I told her I was just puttering around taking it easy and not doing anything serious.

Oh well. Still ain't dead. ;-)


----------



## DS

Did you hear about that health study that said that married men live longer?

It ain't true….

...it only *SEEMS *longer!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mmmmmmmmmmm… "meet"......


----------



## bandit571

Try some fuzzy looking things









Supposed to be of a Crochet I made for the bench today. Showing how to clamp a board in it, for some edge work, aka, jointing. Just a chunk of Sycamore, and a couple 1/2" diameter lag screws.

No working bandsaw in the shop, so it was mainly hand tool time. Timber framer chisel and a BIG hammer time, that is. Got the ends close, then either a beltsander for the rounded end, or a plane or two for the angled end.


----------



## GaryC

Yo….. Stumpy…..... Meet !!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit, it seems like you get a lot more done than many of us. What's your secret?

DS -glad you're still here. While it's good to take it easy, ww is good for the soul.

Made it through a long day today. Have caved and taken something for sleep tonight. Hopefully it will kick in soon.

Rex - wondering how your day went with all the ologists. Let us know when you can.

The cabinet maker came by today to check out our cabinets. He said he can probably get a close match with the water damaged portions, but that it won't be exact. The insurance company will likely have him do a sample for us to approve or not. I want to be fair and ethical, but I also want my cabinets to match. I don't want them to 'almost' match. One step at a time.

When he comes back, I'm going to start asking him what kind of wood his shop deals with. I'm on the hunt for some walnut, so he might be a good resource.

Either the keyboard is slowing down, or the sleep aid is kicking in

G
o
o
d

N
i
g
h
t

I
r
e
n
e


----------



## superdav721

revwarguy try this link.
Its full of links in links
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34737


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been out at the mailbox for a few days now waiting for a package to arrive. So far it has made a full circle…..

TULSA, OK

LENEXA, KS

KANSAS CITY, KS

EARTH CITY, MO


----------



## JL7

Marty…....step away from the mailbox…...

Eddie…...I stumbled upon Lissie, so this one's back at ya….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that was great.
Check this out.
Give it a chance.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I dont look at the tracking. I have seen my stuff go down to Florida and make a whirlwind trip before it come back up here.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave…that's better than Metallica…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Great tunes ,Jeff and Dave here one back at ya just remember you,,ll get by

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bRzKUVjHkGk#t=83


----------



## JL7

You missed the link Eddie…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my puter is missing a lot of em


----------



## JL7

Got it now Eddie…playing on the big screen…...Classic….


----------



## JL7

I'm certain it happens all the time….


----------



## JL7

Joe invented the air guitar….


----------



## DIYaholic

Please keep the volume looooooow….

I need to get some sleep!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…got any more?


----------



## JL7

Randy's got to work…..crank it up!


----------



## JL7

On the Woodstock theme…..Grace Slick and the Airplane:


----------



## JL7

More Woodstock '69…..


----------



## JL7

Night all…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got lost looking nite Jeff puter is going iffy on me


----------



## JL7

Last one…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie - you need a puter guy…...should call Dave!


----------



## superdav721

Call me what?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

They called you the "puter guy". 
Now, being a low tech man in a high tech world, I'm not sure if that is supposed to mean you are good at fixing computers, 
Or you had beans for dinner.

Morning all.


----------



## DamnYankee

grunt


----------



## revwarguy

Hey - who's in Earth City?


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,
I ain't nearly as agile as I used to be. My muscles are telling me that this morning. We open tonight.


----------



## DS

Shop Time!


----------



## DS

And yes, that's Oak. There hasn't been Oak in my garage since 2001…


----------



## DS

Ham, that is quite the production you're involved in. Flyin' actors and all. Holy cow! Best of luck to you tonight. (Break a leg, etc.)


----------



## bandit571

marnin ta ye, all you Randy wannabes…

On the computer at the local pubkic library again, so no pictures..

Work the next two nights, and then a payless three day weekend, whoppee…

Uncle Sugar will pay on the 1st, though. Gas money and maybe one beer….

One ebay sale is about to end, two others ongoing. Might be able to buy a used hand plane…

Have a pine( barn siding) glue-up about ready to leave the clamps. Then the planes will go to it, might wind up flat??

Sign on the lid of my at work toolbox: If I had wanted to listen to someone bitch, moan and complain all day, I would have stayed home.


----------



## bandit571

Almost forgot, have to go home and make up at least two, maybe three cardboard shipping boxes. A saw will NOT fit inside a large flat rate box without a lot of folding. And, I don't fol those things up, ruins the value of the saws. Good thing I brought home some more shipping tape from work.

Randy: what's fer Lunch? Snowplows ready, yet?

Had a "spell " the other night at work. was walking along a guardrail along a towmototr path. Everything goes blank! I am talking about my eyes shutting down, ears did too, woke up holding onto the rail. Might have lasted 15-30 seconds? Not sure. Lot of pressure in the head just before the blank out, WTF happened?? Been spacy ever since, light-headed (too much air?) dizzy, and almost blanout when I stand up too fast. You all may be right, Something just ain't right in the head with me….


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, you better get that checked out. May be blood pressure but could be a mini stroke. Nothin to play with, friend. Go see a doc.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, please get to a doctor soon. 
I had similar experiences back in '99 after the wreck. 
Mine turned out to be seizures due to fluid building up around my brain. 
They took care of it as an outpatient, but told me if I had not gotten to the doctor when I did that I would have been dead within 24 hours.


----------



## DS

Bandit, My first thought was a stroke… serious stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
When all is said and done….
Your health is all you got! GO SEE A DOCTOR!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The workday is done….
No work for me tomorrow….
It's a three day weekend….
Two of the three days will be spent traveling….
To & From Long Island!!!!
Family is getting together to celebrate 5 different birthdays….
2- Nephews
1- Brother
1- Mother
1-MINE!!!


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday to you and your family, Randy. Be safe on the road

Bandit, did you die? You aren't responding to anyone

RANDY…..does this mean you're growing up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Gary.
The family B-days are scattered throughout September, my B-day is Friday, October 4th.

I may grow old…
However, I REFUSE to grow up!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. 
Bandit, hope all is well with you.
Haven't heard from Rex today - still chatting up the nurses perhaps.

Managed to resaw a few scraps for cutting boards. That might have to do me for awhile for shop time. With the kitchen still less than functional, I'm making a b'day cake for my son. My mother, my mother-in-law, her chauffeur (weird cousin) are all landing here tomorrow night for supper.

We always make a big deal about birthdays. Not in the gift department, but we wake up the birthday boy/girl with 'Happy Birthday', then they get a special breakfast and a special dinner. My soon to be 9 year old has asked for homemade waffles and bacon for breakfast, and chicken with mashed potatoes tomorrow night. Reasonable request.


----------



## GaryC

What a good "mom" you are. He will remember you forever. 9 years old…... enjoy it, Sandra. Not much time before the "teen years"


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Will that be real bacon or the "weird cousin" we call Canadian bacon???


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - you mean you were actually conceived and someone ACTUALLY gave birth to you?? And here I thought you just materialized out of some neglected pile of mulch during some sort of freaky Vermontian storm near the nuclear power plant.


----------



## DamnYankee

74 - In my house you get woken up to the blasted tunes of the Beatles signing "Birthday" (Track 1, Side 3, White Album). You also get to hear it all day long.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY - sounds like fun.

Someone gave my daughter a stuffed animal that sings Happy Birthday. That gets played all day until I gratefully hide it until the next b'day.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Family lore has me either found under a rock, as the offspring of an extraterrestrial being, or as a mutated life form from the primordial ooze….
I maintain that I was just switched at birth, as I have no connection to my "family!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I heard it through the grapevine that two buzzards bumped butts, and you fell out.

Don't worry randy. I wouldn't mess with you if I didn't like you.

And if you don't believe that lie is true, ask the blind man, he saw it too.

.

That's all I got tonight. 
Ya'll all have a good evening.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy. Only Americans call pea-meal or back bacon "Canadian bacon". I have no idea where that comes from.

Gary, yup - the teen years are coming. When my daughter was 9 I still had to remind her to bathe. Mr. 9 yr-old pretty-boy wants me to buy him some gel….. He usually sports a #2 until the winter. It never gets past his ears, but if he wants to gel up the front a bit, I guess I'll pick my battles.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, that reminds me of something we used to say as kids….. see if I can remember it.

Let me tell you about a story last night. Two dead boys got up to fight. Back to back they faced each other. Drew their swords and shot each other. A deaf policeman heard the boys and went down to shoot the two dead boys.
If you don't believe this lie is true, ask the blind man - he saw it too.

Something like that. Anyway now they have LMFAO. How times have changed.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I'll tell one of the greatest joys of life. My grandkids are now turning into teenagers. Talk about payback! I love this….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I've got to Google pea-meal. That's a new one on me. Are you sure Roger didn't make that up? Those Limeys have some weird names for food! (bangers, porridge,etc)


----------



## gfadvm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peameal_bacon

And they say it originated in Toronto, Canada

Learned something new today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well I learned something tonight. Who knew?

I used to hear my grandmother call it pea meal bacon, but we always called it back bacon.
'Regular' bacon is just bacon.

Either way, little Lord Fauntleroy will be tickled to have it for breakfast tomorrow and if there's any left, he'll take a bacon sandwich to school. The tofu crowd will shudder


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It goes…....

One day in the middle of the night 
Two dead boys picked a fight
Back to back they faced each other
Drew their swords and shot each other
Up the street and down the corner 
A deaf policeman heard the noise
And came to shoot the two dead boys
Now if you don't believe this lie is true
Ask the blind man
He saw it too!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now the story behind me knowing that so well after all these years. 
As young kids, my brother and I used to say that little poem to anyone who would listen. 
We moved to a duplex in north Georgia. 
Next door was a man named mr. Darnell. 
He would always gladly listen to out little poem but could never remember it all to say it himself. 
Fast forward a few years. 
When I was twenty two I got a phone call at work. 
It was the daughter of mr. Darnell. 
She'd gotten the number from my mom. 
Mr Darnell had passed earlier that morning. 
On his death bed he kept repeating, verbatim, that dang poem. 
He made his daughter write it down and promise to teach it to his grand kids. 
So now I try to teach that same poem to any young child who will take the time to listen to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That just goes to show you that….
It can be the littlest of things we do, that can profoundly effect others in our lives.
great story!!!

I need to rest up for my little 7.5 hour trip….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

Hope you find a new place of employment that would love to have you and your abiliteis.

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, that is very cool. I remember saying it feeling like I knew something scandalous.

And since the floor is ruined, a little permanent ink was in order this morning.









In six months, he'll forget what he got as a present, but I bet he'll remember this…


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning.

In reference to the "Canadian" Bacon, sort of….I have increasingly found it interesting the origin tag on foods such as Canadian Bacon, French Onion Soup, French Fries, etc. Often these tags are added with no real connection to where the food came from. French Fries, as I understand it (I'll defer to Rex) originate in England, not France. In my travels I have found no one eats more French Fries than….the Germans of all people. Yes Germans have French Fires more often with more foods than even Americans.

I have made it a habbit/ritual to write something on the floors and walls that I have remodeled. I usually include the date so that in the future if that floor or wall covering is ever removed again those tearing it up will get the note.


----------



## DamnYankee

So the question is….will I be going to work next week?

Gotta love it. Congress keeps getting paid while they debate the budget while over 800,000 of use will be furloughed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

All packed & ready to hit the road!

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Drive safely Randy. And stop sticking your arm out the window. One of these days, you'll get it lobbed off….


----------



## DamnYankee

randy - you must drive a convertible as you'd never fit that big round head of yours in a car.


----------



## superdav721

Happy birth day Randy.
How young are ya?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Randy, Happy Birthday to you…...... You look like a …...... and smell like one too. 

I just posted a Cherry Bowl that I just finished in the turning section. I finally got something done.

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is still around, floating along with the work night blues.

Never did get that reverb working on the amp, needed it to play that Beatles song. Played in a garage band back in the late 60s. Did more CCR than others….

Got an "oil bath" last night. Working on a machine, someone else starts the hydraulic pump back up, about a second or two BEFORE the plug was re-installed in a drain cup. Oil shot out @ 100psi and went 8'. Guess who was standing just 3'away? Soaked the right side of me from wrist to shoulder, and down to my belt. Yummy, gotts to love the smell of hot Hyrdaulic oil in the morning ( about 110 degree hot) so much for wearing my only shirt at work. Took it off into a very smelly pile. Had a light jacket, so wore that the rest of the night. Alarms for this part of the machine were every hour, until, just about an hour before quitting time, we figured out how to get it to stop overfilling.

Got to work tonight, maybe get two different lines…


----------



## GaryC

Bandit…did you ever give any thought to seeing a doc like EVERYBODY has been telling you


----------



## DS

Also, Bandit, there is a thing called "Lock Out, Tag Out". It is an OSHA requirement meant to avoid just such oil baths and other mishaps in the workplace. (It's a fine in these parts if you don't have it and/or don't use it.)

They have these circuit breaker locks that keep someone from power up equipment that is being serviced.
(Just FYI)


----------



## bandit571

Communication is a wonderful thing, when done right. Other fellow got to much in a hurry,RAN around to start the pump back up as soon as I said ok….. never heard the part about after thuis plug is in.

Doctor is right now through the ER, haven't found a Family type that is taking newbies, yet. Insurance plan kind of limits things a bit, too.

Bandit just keeps a-plugging along, like an old Model T Ford, never quite stopping, never quite full speed ahead. Last "tune-up" was two years ago, still paying that one off.

Will see the Heart Doctor in two weeks, though. Maybe get more than a couple words in to him….


----------



## bandit571

Solution to the oil drain problem? Turn the air pressure to zero, wsn't needed. Left the plug out, and placed a bucket under it. Ran the rest of the shift, imagine that. 11 alarms in 11 hours, and THEN find out how to fix it?

NOTHING gets past our Maintainence people!LOL…


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Stumpy people!


----------



## HamS

It takes six of us to move this monster, Capt. Hook's pirate ship.


----------



## HamS

Opening night went well now we need to get through 4 more performances


----------



## DIYaholic

I love my new *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet…..
Much easier to post…..
While weaving in and out of traffic on I-95S, @ 85MPH….
Gotta love the HUGE touch scr~!&#$(

Damn Connecticut drivers!!!

2 more hours of driving left….
The busiest of traffic, of the whole trip too!!!

Play nice, everyone!!!
I'll check in later….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham, that is just plain awesome!


----------



## superdav721

Holy Red Beard Ham, that thing is huge!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Turned the civil war pen today. I think this is my new favorite. I'll tell more about it when I do a blog post on this set.

Bandit, I gotta ask. 
Do ya'll have lockouts where you work?
When I done industrial mechanic work, failure to completely lock out ANYTHING we worked on was grounds for immediate termination.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, William, that is NICE.

Ham, I'm glad opening night went well - amazing pirate ship.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi all,
Safely arrived…
Mother didn't know I was coming….
She was quite surprised!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Congrats on a successful opening night!
I'm sure tonight (and all shows) will go just as well if not better.
Have fun with it!!!


----------



## Gene01

Great looking pirate ship, Ham. Glad it all went well.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, how was the road trip?


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like my sister has an extra (free) ticket….
For ME to see my NY Mets, at Citifield!!!

This will be my first time to Citifield!!! I've been to the old Shea Stadium 5 - 10 times.

Can you say; HAPPY CAMPER!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold ones have been consumed….
Ticket has been acquired….
A big day awaits….
Time to pass out!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Looking for coffee…

Morning


----------



## GaryC

Scummy spammer


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is not a scammer. 
He is the president of the ECLC (erotic chicken lover's club)
He couldn't help post when he seen his next ex-lover's photo after it had had such a hard week

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I want to get to the shop today to turn one last pen I had wanted to do with the materials that came with the bullet starter set. 
I don't think I'm gonna make it though. 
Honestly do not know if I'll make it past the front door today. 
I've had spells before and usually nothing but time makes my back ease up. This time it feels like I am continuously getting worse instead of better though. 
I'm hoping it is just a combination of the bad spell and the changing whether and nothing more serious.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
The trip was just fine, thanks. Getting ready wasn't much fun. We were going to drive the truck and haul a DP to my son but, the cable controling the shift indicator broke. Could have driven it but didn't want to take a chance mistaking reverse for nuetral in the city. Did I tell you that I don't like cities.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

I have made it through two shows. I am spending some relax time in the shop this morning. I have been been milling the trim for the new closet and the window pass through from kitchen to dining room. The window sill has had two coats of poly now. It is actually starting to be fun instead of drudgery.


----------



## GaryC

William, how do you know these things?

Gene, it's the ol' cable controlling the shift indicator breaking trick. Bummer! It's the big city plague.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shift indicator?
Is that the little pointer thingy that tells you what gear you're in?
You mean those things are actually supposed to work?
I've never had a vehicle that the pointer didn't just stay on P. 
Or the needle was just gone altogether.

Gary, how do I know these things? 
I'll never tell.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

I unintentionally slept in this AM.
Haven't slept this late….
Since the last time!!!

Ham,
2 down, 2 to go!!! Enjoy the shop time.

Gary,
They send broken down horses to the glue factory….
Beloved house pets go to "The Farm", out in the country….
You may want to avoid McDonalds….
Where do you think McNuggetts come from!!!

Gene,
" it's the ol' cable controlling the shift indicator…. "
Are you trying to say, You don't know if you are coming or going!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

FYI

English Back Bacon ot just Bacon










English Streaky Bacon. Considered a step down for real bacon and maim;y used as an ingredient for recipes needing bacon flavour.










Bacon slices are called "rashers"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Had hospital appointments EVERY DAY this last week. Feel "shagged out" right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
"Feel "shagged out" right now…."
What were you doing with/to all those nurses???
Austin Power's meaning of "shag", implies that you were quite busy at the hospital!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY,
Real French Fries, are those kinda matchstick fries that are solid crispy.
If you buy "Frites" in France, you get the English type fried with mayo all over therm. On the continent, most countries eat this type of Fry with Mayo.
English Fries are more like the steak fries you get here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, it means you have the after effect of just "servicing" 50 women.


----------



## revwarguy

Since pain complaint seems to be de rigueur, I was rear-ended yesterday as I watched with futility a tailgater in my rear view mirror slide into me with a bang being driven by a woman who was on her cell phone. Did lots of damage to both cars. Slammed my head back against the headrest. Felt ok at the time but now, at the risk of sounding like another cliche, my neck is killing me. Thing is, after we exchanged info, which I admit was pleasant enough, considering, her car was dripping fluid and she was back on her cell while pulling out into traffic.

You'd think natural selection would have stepped in by now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
That is the British way….
Holding "up" your end….
"Stiff" upper lip and all!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

revwarguy,
Ya can't fix stupid!!!
Glad it wasn't more serious.

Might as well partake in the national pastime of "pain & suffering" litigation….
You may just be able to outfit a new shop with the settlement!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Revwar, you touched on a major pet peeve of mine. 
It seems to me that there are way more idiot drivers on the road these days. 
Sometimes I think maybe, just maybe, it is just my imagination. 
Then I start noticing that 99% of those drivers have a phone to their ear or are texting. 
Then I say to myself, nope, not my imagination. There ARE way more idiot drivers on the road these days.


----------



## revwarguy

I will say that I seem to see more "near misses" than before, but I guess that's kind of subjective - at least, right up until someone slams into you. Then it strikes home, so to speak. Would that we had legislation in this state about it.

Thing is, there has been lots of detailed research on "cognitive loading" on pilots to measure how much impact that attention diversion like cell phones, or even casual conversation with a passenger, causes. Single pilot flying requires the pilot to monitor the aircraft's flight, navigation, and engine instruments, repeat back instructions from the tower (who talks in lingo-speak at 60 mph with gusts to 80) and fly the aircraft on runway approach, all at the same time, so this kind of multitasking is very important and extensively studied.

There is no doubt about the negative effect of cell phones on a driver's ability to control the car, regardless of how "good" someone thinks they are at it.


----------



## DIYaholic

While traveling for an old job of mine….
I was on a hands free Bluetooth earpiece….
I was missing turns, that I made daily!

Since then, I don't use the phone while driving.
I also try not to engage in idle chatter, while driving.
When I'm behind the wheel, I focus on driving….
Does that make me weird???


----------



## revwarguy

No, Randy, that makes you a good driver.

In fair disclosure, I admit that occasionally I have been known to sing along with the radio, but only when alone.


----------



## DIYaholic

The stereo in my vehicle has been disconnected.
It makes singing to the radio very difficult….
Except when stopped at a light and the car next to me is blasting out tunes!!!
Having no radio does make long trips interesting, as I am alone with my thoughts!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, thanks for the warning. I'll keep that I mind

You know, what I find so unusual about all this cell phone stuff, talking or texting…. If it were just the young folks, I could sort of understand. However, age seems to play no part in the situation. Gender may play some part but, lots of grown men are involved as well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I still have a habit of going into race mode when I'm driving. 
Let me explain. 
No that doesn't mean I drive fast, which I do actually, but not the point of this explanation. 
I've raced drag strips, circle tracks, and mud trucks. 
Racing, if you like living, requires 100% concentration on the road in front of you. 
So I have a habit of tuning everything out when I am behind the wheel. This includes everything except the road and cars around me. My wife often gets aggregated that I don't hear a word she says when I'm behind the wheel. 
This habit has kept me out of wrecks on more than a few occasions.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the cell phone issue, if I must call, answer, or text while driving, there's usually a parking lot or road shoulder somewhere near. I pull over.


----------



## Gene01

While driving down here from our aerie in the mountians, a lady on a cell phone passed me using the left turn lane. I swore and made some rather unsavory comments about "stupid drivers on cell phones". My always sharp wife, replied, "Stupid drivers on cell phones? That's redundant."

Randy, I NEVER know from whence I've come, and my destination is always a mystery. Life is full of surprises.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is great project! I am tru wodwerker, not spam-er!

Now plze visit my unrelated site!

Thanks for trying, Jack Bott!


----------



## DIYaholic

The family dinner has been consumed….
B-day candles have been blown out….
Gifts and insults exchanged….
All have headed home or other various destinations….

Now I am left with a huge burden….
What do I do with a HomeDepot gift card???


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is everyone???
I need some help here….
Can't talk to the family ALL night!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home Depot card and a baseball game? Sounds like a great birthday.

Made it out to the shop today, wanted to rip a few boards and run them through the planer. My mother wandered out to see what I was doing. She's always been interested in ww, but never had a chance. So I stopped and explained what I was doing. I showed her how to run the boards through the planer which she loved. So she did a few boards. By then, my mother in law came out to see what we were doing. She ran a board through and that was enough for her.
Then I had my mother use the hand plane, and then the bandsaw and drill press. In other words, I made a mess in the shop but got nothing done. The smile on her face was priceless though.

The Clampitts are headed home tomorrow. I really need some shop/alone time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gift card for home depot. Hmmmmm. Unless there's a tool you're saving for, I'm thinking you could stock up on TBIII and sandpaper. Or a few clamps…...


----------



## gfadvm

I've got in laws coming next week and one has expressed a desire to spend some time in my shop. Really looking forward to it. NOT!

But she who cooks will probably insist so I'll try to entertain him safely. Maybe some freehand cuts on the tablesaw?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny Andy. My mother was asking me about the table saw and I said NO. Actually I nicely directed her to the bandsaw.

I thought I was giving her good instruction and gave her a scrap to use at the drill press. I was right there with her, and after she drilled a hole, she was all excited and lifted up her workpiece and darn near hit the spinning bit. I was right there, but still… All the more reason that I prefer my own company out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tell him you're so happy he's there to help, then give him something to sand…. That should keep it short


----------



## GaryC

Andy, trip the dang breaker


----------



## gfadvm

I think I'm supposed to entertain him all day while all the women do their thing in the house. I do have a bunch of stumps in the pasture that need chain sawing!

And a trip to the ER usually takes up several hours.


----------



## GaryC

Now you're thinking.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Randy…

Have fun with the gift card

Rev War Guy….

I was rear ended buy a gal who was yapping on her cell 5 years ago. Very similar situation as yours sounds. I felt fine at the scene and stated I wasn't hurt in the police report, only to wake up the next morning with a major pain in the neck. Fortunately it passed in a week. I broke my neck when I was 19 in a car crash though, and I was every scared that I reinjured it.


----------



## ssnvet

I hate meeces to pieces!


----------



## ssnvet

Mice in the basement (again)

I found they had chewed insulation and Romex wiring, leaving exposed copper on both a neutral wire and a hot wire.

i had to take down a wall cab and cut a hole in the ceiling to inspect.

Taped up 5 circuit runs, each with varying damage!

I've trapped 5 of the little monsters so far…

Needless to say, I'm pretty ticked.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's late….
+ I'm wiped….
+ a long day at the game tomorrow….
+ Then a 7.5 hour drive….
= Pee Pee Night Night Time!??

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Gooooood Mooooorninnnng Stumpytownnnnnnnnnnnnnn,

A warm sunny day has been ordered & delivered….
A great day for viewing the national pastime….
Now if only I knew how to get to Sesame St, err Citifield!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Do meeces, mouses, mooses, mice, make good soup???

It could be worse….
They could be in my house!
Oh wait, they are!!!

Gould luck with the hunt (& repairs)!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
PLEASE, make sure you are the "ambulance" driver and NOT the passenger/patient!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hitting the road….
To go see Mr. met in person!!!


----------



## TedW

Darn, I missed 44000 by 76. Well… maybe 45000.

How's ya'll doin'?

I know, I could just read the 193 posts since I last stopped by and find out for myself, but I'm lazy… and proud of it.

I bought a new old van so no more peddling my butt to work and back. Lugging that lumber and drywall is a whole lot easier now. This management company has been keeping me way busy. They wanted me to work today but I said nope, it's time to take a chill day. And besides, I need a shower as ya'll can prolly tell.


----------



## revwarguy

Randy, I'm glad you have a good time at the Mets, but now you have to tell us what you buy at Home Depot! Priorities, man, priorities!

Sandra would get some glue and sandpaper. Me, I think I could use another sheet of "furniture grade" sanded plywood right now. How much was on that card?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- If we're going to help you figure out what to buy with your gift card you have to give us a price range. If you have enough you might check out the oscillating sander. I love that thing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- Forget about reading them all. Just click "Show next 15 comments" until all of the ones you missed are shown on the same page and then do a "ctrl-f" search for "Ted". That'll show you all the ones that matter!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers!

Wife and daughters are off to an estrogen fest with my MIL to celebrate her BD. My BIL has his trusty "I'm on call" get out of jail free card, so I was graciously let off the hook, when I was left to be the sole male contaminant. :^)

I got the wiring repaired last night (all the damage I know of that is….. How man other spots in the walls they chewed I do not know.

These problems are all the result of a sub contractor cutting corners on our addition at the interface between the timber framed main house (which i built) and the stick framed addition that I subbed out. He didn't fill in the little gap between the timber and 2x sills and the meeces have been using it as a super highway ever since.

Shop time today will mostly consist of patching the ceiling, re-hanging the cabinet and picking up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Woodwright's Shop Episode Review #10: Roy Underhill wrestles a tree on a horse...


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets WON!!!
My first time to the new CitiFIELD, a free T-shirt, free ticket, free parking!!!
I only had to buy one beer and one hotdog. What a great day!!!

Pit stop in Connecticut, on my way back to VT….


----------



## DIYaholic

All that and my Buffalo Bills WON!!!
Sorry Rob, they were playing the Carolina Panthers.

Gotta get back on the road….


----------



## JL7

Happy B-Day Randy…......Am hoping for a picture of your B-Ball head next to Mr. Met…...


----------



## JL7

Vikes finally won one too…...


----------



## JL7

Breaking Bad Finale is on tonight….......don't ring after 8….......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Only sports here was stick handling my mother-in-law. House full of relatives, kitchen in disarray. I'm looking forward to going to work tomorrow to have a rest.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "stick handling my mother in law"???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy Birthday Randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hockey term -

Skillful manipulation of the puck or ball with a player's stick, allowing the player to maintain control of the puck or ball.
en.wiktionary.org/wiki/stickhandling

Translation - Keeping my mother-in-law from insulting everyone under my roof at the same time by letting her think she's helping with the laundry.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Once again you have educated me! I need to write all these pearls of wisdom down!


----------



## DIYaholic

Quick pitstop, just over the border into VT.

Didn't see Mr. Met….
I did see Mrs. Met.
She would have nothing to do with me!!! ;^(


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. Keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel :^)

Just wrote check for biannual property taxes and I am now officially broke. I could have done something really fun with that $... But the police and teachers unions have other plans for it.

Tires and brakes on my car are going to have to wait another month (or two).

Eyes are bugging out of my head

Nighty-night


----------



## HamS

So Peter Pan closed and the set is struck, next up is the Madrigal dinner. I am off to stain some of the trim bits for the kitchen finishing touches.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'.

Loved the hockey reference, *Sandra*. Just don't cross check or slew foot her!


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - Panthers had a bye week.

Ham - nice looking Capt Hook ship. The bridge and bar for Oliver are structurally complete. Now for the dressing up.

Waiting to see if I'm furloughed started tomorrow. Senate doesn't even showup unit 2pm eastern today. They didn't even hold session over the weekend.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yanks*- Work weekends and mornings? For their salaries? Come on! $100-200K isn't what it used to be!


----------



## JL7

Shameless…...working for the Government may have it perks, but this sure ain't one of them….good luck buddy.

I'm getting used to this sleeping in thing…....didn't even roll out of bed until 7:30 this morning…...and it's Monday!

Should we be concerned that Randy didn't go pee pee nite nite?


----------



## bandit571

Evening, twerps…

Just got home from a hospital stay that started Saturday evening at the ER.

Have high blood pressure IN the heart

Brain scan (MRI) didn't find anything…...except a brain that is.

Hospital food wasn't TOO bad, might have gained a few pounds.

Lost an entire weekend, and I was even sober…..


----------



## GaryC

Tried to tell ya… Glad you finally got someone to check. You got prescriptions and diets and stuff?


----------



## WayneC

Bummer. Hate Hospitals.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You can stop worrying….
About me at least!

I didn't pull into my driveway until 1:45AM, after a total of 8.5 hours of driving. That after a full day at the ballpark. I had to choose between cracking open a cold one or logging in to LJ….
As to what I choose, I'll give you three guesses and the first two don't count!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Since you are out of the hospital….
I'll assume that you are still alive!!!
Hope it is a temporary issue and an easy fix!!!

I hope you treated the nurses properly….
That means harass and hit on them!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Stumpy peeps,

Hope you get your ticker issues all figured out Bandit…. They only come one-per-customer (usually :^o )

Since everyone seems to enjoy following the biological trials and travails of the gang, you'll be glad to know I had a follow up with the butt Dr. last week. Just the short scope this time :^o News was not the happily ever after ending I was hoping for (you know, the one where the doctors don't get your life's savings). Lab work to confirm whether C-diff came back, and if the answer is no, the final diagnosis is going to be Ulcerative Colitis.

That's short for no more of my favorite foods :^(

Oh we'll, it ain't terminal and I could stand o lose a few pounds anyways.

Tofu any one?


----------



## GaryC

Docs must have been in a bad mood today. I went to Dallas to a doc appointment and was told 3-6 more months of being dizzy. poo


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bummer, that the doctor isn't like a politician….
Just telling you what you WANT to hear!!!

Gary,
I've been a bit dizzy ALL my life…
You got nothin' ta worrieeze aboutz!!!

I don't see any doctors….
That is why I'm soooooo healthy!!!


----------



## JL7

Tough medical news day around here….sorry to hear the news guys…..


----------



## superdav721

Howdy folks, just a drive by.
Ted and Wayne, good to see you fellers.


----------



## TedW

Good to see you too, Dave. Heck, it's good to see all you good folks.

I'm not supposed to say anything but I've been selected as one of the beta testers for the new software I plan to use for woodmutts, and it's pretty darn awesome imho. I feel it's okay to say something now because the public release will be any time now, probably withing the next week, and I'm hoping you guys will help me put it to the real-world test.

Stumpy, I should have read your post before leaving this topic then coming back - my way of zeroing out the hundreds of unread posts. Well, if anything directed at me was terribly important I'm sure my monitor would have done blowed up in my face by now. It hasn't yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Bandit, I'm glad to hear you got checked out.

Matt, I hope you and your butt find your dignity again.

Oh Reeeex - you've passed the two day mark. You are now obligated to check in with us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I'm too lazy to check….
Who did my Buffalo Bills beat???

Howdy Dave….

Jeff,
Get a job!!!

Ted,
You are a good buddy!!!

*74*,
Any word from Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeex???

Speaking of Rex…..
Where is William???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thank God we'er all above the ground ,at least today 
dose anybody know if the Saints are winning ,cant get it on tv


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You can go to sleep, as there is no reason to worry about me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

17-38 with 3:33 minutes left in the fourth quarter….


----------



## DIYaholic

Saints are WINNING!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Outta here….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Fish sanwich time Saints 4-0 look out Bears the Saints are coming to Town next week


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

picked this up to day off cregs list 65 bucks seems to work well its a Dc 650 and he thew in about 50 feet on 4 inch hose and clamps


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I'm not above ground… I'm in a basement apartment.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ted ,good to see ya ,thought for a while you may have fell in one of those web pages you were making,hows the work going there in the windy city


----------



## TedW

Busy Eddie… really busy. I've been doing some work for a property management company, mostly repairs and maintenance on the buildings they manage, and they've got more work than I can handle. More recently some of my old customers have been calling, which pays a lot better but is not as dependable. I'm trying my best to take care of everybody, with my focus of course on the higher paying jobs. It's much needed work and I'm glad to have it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear you getting some work coming your way ,got to make hay while it can be made ,know it was slow there for a while ,


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

I actually had my hands on wood doing some work. It felt good.


----------



## HamS

This is the 'hardware' that will support the closet pole in the new coat closet. You just can't buy this kind of thing. Maple, with a touch of wild grain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham. Nice grain there.

Busy day today. Need more coffee.

Ted - when it rains it pours, doesn't it. But you're right, it beats the alternative.

Keep on keepin' on everyone.

74


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was surprised I woke up this morning. I heard on the news that the entire world was going to end at midnight…

Wow, *Eddie*! THat's a great find! I wouldn't use 50 feet of hose on it, though. All those ribs will kill the airflow. Cut the hose down to 10 feet and wheel it around the shop if you can. Happy sucking!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got an email from a television production company last night. No joke! They produce shows for TLC, HGTV and other cable channels. I don't think anything will come of it, but it was very flattering.


----------



## revwarguy

Wow, Stumpy - won't be long and we'll be left with "I knew him when…"


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, you might have to change your photo to one of you sitting in your dressing room and a big wooden star with your name on the door. I'll watch it if I ever get a TV.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, now you just need a good deal on some air duct. Great find!


----------



## Dogboy

I have said it before. You could do to wood working programming what Alton Brown (good eats) did for food shows. Good Luck.


----------



## DamnYankee

Furloughed until further notice.

Good news is I can get lots of shop time.
Bad news I'll have no income to buy materials to work. I could turn a lot of pens, but I don't have any pen kits to put in them. Maybe some bowls?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't get carried away. folks. I don't think the show as it is now would work on cable. Besides, they may just want to get in touch with me to ask if I can give them Charles Neil's number.


----------



## bandit571

Back home last night.

Problem seems to be a spike in the blood pressure levels. Affects the eyes and brain cell ( yep, just have one left) and even causes a blackout. Waiting to see IF they change the BP pills, find out more next Monday morning( nice day to start anything, right?)

Leg vise is installed, last three of the saws I was selling are wrapped up, awaiting a trip to the Post Office..

Post Office is still working, right??


----------



## DamnYankee

By and large it is only a partial government shutdown.

Post Office is not funded through appropriations, it is largely funded through the sale of its services, much like FedEx or UPS.

National Parks are closed. No visas or passports will be processed. These affect tourism.
Full-time National Guard are furloughed as we are paid as if we are government civilian employees even though we are required to wear our uniforms everyday.
Only about 800,000 government employees are fuloughed out of nearly 5-million (about 16%). And that is across nearly all the agencies and departments. We fulltime National Guard guys alwasy get forgotten as our pay method has us as civilain employees though we are also considered unformed personnel (dual status). There are only about 60,000 of us across the US states and territories so we are a very small percentage of DoD. Our official status is Active Reserve Technicians.


----------



## bandit571

I did get my retirement check (friday) from Uncle Sugar. 20 yrs+ national guard, PLUS 17 yrs as a "Retired Reserve".

Must have just got the check out to the direct deposit system? We'll see about next month (November's check) maybe things will be back in order then…

Wonder about IF the NG will hold drills in October???

Still need to get my ID and Tricare started, might be a bad time for that? Just have to make an appointment down at Wright-Pat AFB to start things moving….


----------



## DS

Bandit, glad you got checked out. Glad you are ok.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit good news ,know its a load just knowing and what direction you can go to take care of it


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are you sure the shutdown will interrupt your payments? This only effects things covered by the budget they couldn't pass. The budget is to authorize funds to pay for things that run on a budget to budget basis. Things that are permanent law, like social security, welfare, medicaid and medicare, etc, do not require a yearly budget to authorize the funds. So they get paid no matter what. I don't know if government and military pensions are part of that, but they may be. It seems that it depends on which news you watch. One network says one thing, another says something different…


----------



## DS

Well, Stumpy that is kind of exciting news! It really gets the imagination going.
Though, I'm pretty sure it's not the producers of "The Voice" inviting you to audition. ;-)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Stumpy its a lot less nosier than the shop vac.
you never know on those TV offers I know a few boys down the road that was making duck calls for the last twenty years r so and was selling em . got one of those tv shows and are making millions of dollars it a more of a comedy than a reality show called Duck Dynasty .he said they called him on the phone about a show and he turned it down but his son took the offer and they been going to the bank ever sense ,you just never know


----------



## Gene01

eddie, get rid of the bags on the DC! Vent it directly out the side of the shop. Put a 35 gal trash can, with a venturi lid, in line just before the DC. (should be done in any case) Very little dust will EVER escape to the outside and it will increase the DC's efficiency to more than compensate for Stumpy's concern about the ribs in the hoses. As an added bonus, you never have to mess with emptying and cleaning those bags nor do you have to worry about air born dust leaking from the bags. You do lose mobility, though. Small price to pay!


----------



## Gene01

Blue Collar Dynasty?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- If you can get me an autographed photo from the Duck Dynasty guys I will come to your house and personally shampoo your beard! I LOVE THAT SHOW!

Well, maybe not on the beard thing…


----------



## Gene01

Got back from Tucson yesterday around 1 PM. Picked up the truck and mower. They fixed the shift indicator and reset the shaft that turns the blades on the mower. I had installed it crooked. The truck's battery was shot, too. Had to replace it. Got a LOF job while they were at it. Total cost was $450 including $150 for the battery.
I'll NOT be doing much more in the way of mechanic's work. Best leave it to those who know what they are doing!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

I was surprised to see that the sky was still there this a.m., though from my perspective, the gub'ment shut down and nobody noticed… Shocker!!!

Sorry for you guys that are furloghed though…. if it's any consolation, when they shut down under Clinton, I'm pretty sure that many were paid retroactively for the lost time, even though they didn't work the days.

If Stumpy gets a reality program, I think a part of each episode should be checking in with the LJ gang for words of wisdom and advice ;^) Rex will have to load up for bear! However, I may need to reconsider the level of medical detail posted if it's going to wind up on the tellie :^o

Nice score on the DC Eddie. Especially nice that you got lots of hose and clamps, as they ain't cheap.

Speaking of Rex…. where are you? Status update is over due and we're all worrying like mother hens :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate duck dynasty. 
I hate reality tv. 
Don't even get me started on the hoes and whys.

How are all ya'll doing?
Just freaking terrible here. 
Still down in my back in one of the worst spells I've had in about three years by my estimation. 
Doc really wants me to get an MRI. 
For a change, I really want to get an MRI too so maybe I can find out what the heck is going on here. 
This time I seem to be getting worse by the day instead of better. 
Unfortunately, the way the MRIs are scheduled based on cash pay or type of insurance, it appears I won't be getting one for at least a month.

So anyway, I apologize that I don't have much good to contribute lately. 
I'm tinkering around the shop as much as I can. 
But it is taking about eight hours total to do what I normally do in less than an hour. 
With my leg brace on and a back brace as tight as I can stand it, I have to keep one hand on something when I stand because the pain I making me very unsteady on my feet. 
I've had two falls in the last week and, as much as I promise her I'm ok and being careful, the wife is going to take away the shop keys if I fall again. 
She's threatened before, but somehow I think she means business this time.

Ya'll take care. 
I'll check in daily and contribute to the conversation when I can. 
Thank you all of you for being, well, you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Willy*- I suggest a good dose of Duck Dynasty to treat that sore back. Come on… you know you want to…. :O


----------



## DS

*Lumberjocks Dynasty*.... hmmm


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello fellow misfits, and Randy,

Sorry I have been absent, but a lot of things have being going on medically. I was at the hospital each day last week, and was supposed to be there for 2 appointments today, but was cancelled because the treatments were not covered by medicare or my premium health care insurer. Right now I am waiting to hear what treatments I can get, meanwhile I am dealing with a lot of pain and incapacitation. My back needs fixing on L2,3,4 and 5, and a compression fracture at 12. The one at 12 must be from when I fractured my collar bone a few week's ago.

Obviously I have no shop time to report.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

To clarify the treatment situation, the compression fracture at 12 *must* be fixed before they can radiate L2,3,4,5.
The problem is the compression fracture is the one not covered by insurance. Does this sound stupid?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Interesting thought:

After all the scans and radiation treatments, when I die I will be the only one laid to rest in a casket with a nite lite inside.


----------



## DamnYankee

Guard and Reserves will not drill until budget is past.
Retirement checks continue.


----------



## HamS

My VA check was there this morning, I went through several of these in the Carter years. It wasn't much fun.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy..
My VA check showed up too. I think they come from a different pot… not effected

Went out to get some work done today. The small tractor that I pull the sweeper with just quit, like it was out of gas. I went over to the big tractor to take the cutter ( bush hog type) off. Once I got it disconnected I noticed the front right tire was off the rim. Not a good day on the farm.

Gene, glad you're back home safe and sound

Bandit, hope you pay real close attention to your doc. That stuff is nothing to play with

Rex, do you mean MCR doesn't cover the compression fractures?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad to see you out & about.
Go ahead, you can say it….
INSURANCE COMPANIES SUCK!!!
There, now don't you feel better….

William,
Try to take it "reasonably" easy. Yeah, I know…..
Full speed ahead is all you know!!! Be careful, please!!!

Rob,
Talk to Bandit, He'll give ya tons of advice regarding dumpster diving for project wood….

DS,
How is the heart rehab going? I know you said you've had some shop time, but are you rehabbing correctly???

Ted,
Good seeing you. Keeping busy ain't a bad thing!!!

Eddie,
Good score on the DC. Build yourself a pre-separator and then venting outside is a great idea. That is as long as the air space is NOT air conditioned!!!

Stumpy,
Congrats on the recognition. I hope something comes of it for you!!!
The show could be you "rebuilding" a viewer's shop (with their help, of course) with ALL your jigs & machines. You can start with my shop if you want!!! Don't forget to throw in a few "high end" sponsor supplied products!!!


----------



## DS

Randy, I haven't been to the "Official" Heart rehab yet. I was given guidlines to follow which are working out nicely.

The last fews days I've had more energy than I can remember in a long time. So, something must be going right. Either that, or it's the last hurrah before the final flame out. ;-) j/k

I'm getting set to add some extra exercises to my routine. It should go well I expect.
Still I'm about 70% of what I used to be in terms of stamina and energy. I will be slow going for a while.
They're set to do another Ultrasound Oct 7th. We'll see then if I've done any good.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
That is good news. Wouldn't want you to flame out….
Winter is coming so heat is needed, plus we need a good "flamer" here at the Stumpy Saloon!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

You DO know what a "flamer" is, right Randy?

Not commenting, just asking…


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhhh, YEAH!!!

It appears that I will be throwing darts on Tuesday nights!!!
Do I have to hit the board, or can I just throw at my opponent???

Gotta go throw pointed projectiles….


----------



## TedW

what's a flamer? Is that like a framer or farmer, with a speech impediment?

Stumpy, I think they called Charles Neil to get your number. I'm pretty sure of that…. somebody told me.

Hi Rex!


----------



## GaryC

Ted….. hearing voices?


----------



## TedW

Of course I'm hearing voices. The question is "Are they real?" I'm guessing probably not, but man do they come up with some awesome ideas!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all.

Long day at work today. I just went a read up on the gov't shutdown most of you are dealing with. Very strange indeed. Everybody packed up their marbles, stuck out their tongues and went home.

Sir Stumpy - If someone can have a reality show just because they're good a procreating, I think you have a good chance. (I'm thinking the bar ain't set very high….)

Rex and William, glad you checked in. We may have to call this thread Stumpy's Sickies.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I'll have you know…. I resemble that remark!


----------



## Gene01

*74*, the best thing that could happen is that they go home and *stay there*. 
No one is safe when they are in session.


----------



## superdav721

Rex god bless.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't know what to say, *Sandra*... This is a little awkward… I'm flattered that you think I'm good at procreating. I always give it 110%. But that's not the kind of "reality show" I'd be interested in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been spending the last hour on a news website's sports pages leaving wise-arse responses to everybody's comments. Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nubberoonies…

Geeking out streaming Star Trek on Net Flix


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm, oops?

While I'm sure you are Stump, I was referring to the OTHER shows on TLC with all the kids, sextuplets, etc.

Gary - I resemble that remark also.

Prayers are with you Rex.

Matt, you're a wild one…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene,

They stay in session here all winter. There's really nothing better to do anyway, so why not?


----------



## JL7

Evening all…..

Good to see ya Rex, and Ted…and everyone…

Been spending time helping out my sister and it's a little bit tougher with each visit…...I'll spare the details, it's just tough to see.

Was listening to NPR on the ride home, they have these geo quizes on there, kind of interesting, and tonight it was about this church in Barcelona, which is over 100 years in the making, and they still have the hardest parts ahead of them….I'm not Catholic, but you have to give them some credit in the persistence department on this one….

Here is the animation video link, scroll down a bit for the video…...

gotta run…......peace.


----------



## TedW

My internet was off for about an hour. I was like







But then it came back on. I'm okay now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks gene ill try that on the new vac

Rex you and William are in my prayers .

Stumpy ill go down there and get them to sign something for ya ,i go by there shop every day and its full of people ,dont know what they are doing in there its just a shop with some guys making duck calls ,they did add a small store to it ,they are all collage educated except Si ,i dont have cable so ive only seen a few of their shows but it was funny

Jeff praying for your sister know shes in a fight right now for her life keep strong my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted internet addition you may have to run the 12 step program


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Folks, thanks for all the kind words.

Gary, to answer your question, earlier this year I had L2 and 3 "cemented" and it was covered by insurance, so why is L12 not covered now?

Tomorrow I will be at war with the hospital and insurance company trying to get some relief treatment because I am in a LOT of pain and can hardly move.

Ted, so pleased you are back and now have some wheels to move materials around with.

Jeff, My best hopes and prayers for your sister, and strength for you.

Sandra, you are a crazy cookie


----------



## gfadvm

Just a quick drive by to let all you "sickies" know that I'm thinking/praying for you all.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I'm gonna need a lot more than 12 steps… I'm pretty hooked.

gfadvm (sorry, don't remember your real name), while I appreciate your thoughts and prayers there is no need to bring my mental state into this. As for those other sickies, they are total loony cases…

Oh, hi Rex. Didn't see ya there. Having the van has made all the difference in the world, as you can imagine. It's good to be back again. I actually miss youz guyz… but don't tell anyone I said that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi everyone,
Yeah, even you Ted!

I only missed the dart board one or twelve times…
My team lost tonight 9 -12…
I won 2, lost 3 of my games….
I'll either need to practice more or buy my opponents more shots & drinks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I ain't got nothin'....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,

This is the hard part of finishing, letting it dry/harden for the next coat. I wet sand between coats and have to worry about sanding too deeply and taking color as well. Like most of life there is enough which is good and sometimes great and then too much which turns it bad.

Trying to decide between walnut or cherry for a 24 by 28 tea table to drink coffee in the morning at. It is really going to be like a two person small restaurant table. The chairs are some red asian hardwood.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Ham, sounds like you are making a Bistro table and chairs, they are very nice and just right for 2 people.

Today, I have another engagement with doctors, hospital and insurance companies to find out what treatments I can get. I have so many different doctors, each in their own designated health area, my back issues are the specialty of 2 different doctors, you would think back issues would be seen to by just one doctor covering back problems, Oh for Universal Medical to cut this sort of crap out and just fix the patient without involving so many medical staff and cherry picking insurance companies who really have no concern about the patient,

We have had to cancel our birthday vacation because in the condition I am in at this time, I cannot travel.

Well, I do hope all you guys have a great day, including Ted, and Jeff - special thoughts to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
That's my contribution for the day.


----------



## GaryC

Hump day. Feel more like it's humph day.

Rex, hope you make progress today. Perhaps find someone with a touch of common sense to work with.

Well, gotta go take care of the tractor


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monring, *Rex*!

I was only joking, *Sandra*!

You're my hero, *Eddie*!

If they have a gift shop, buy a photo of the cast and then see if you can get everyone (or at least some) to sign it. Si and Jase are my favorites. I'll cover the cost.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Sir Stumpus.

Gary, I can only try, waited all day yesterday for return calls that did not happen.


----------



## Gene01

GOOD morning, everyone.
Hope y'all have a wonderful day. 
I'll help you out, Ted. ANDY. ANDY, ANDY.
I'd help you too Gary, but after my last episode with mechanical devices and tools, you are better off on your own.
Sun's almost up. One more cuppa and then, finish the mowing.
Wife's taking the pups to the vet for their hysterectomies.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

Another day in the salt mines and thankful for it.


----------



## DS

I've been trying to create an account on the healthcare.gov website, but there is a glitch and it won't finish the set up. It's been very frustrating.

I contacted the 800 number and a very unknowledgable clerk blamed the programming glitch on high traffic volume. That just doesn't make any sense to me.

The problem is when they ask for three security questions, you're suppose to chose the questions from a short pull down list. Except, the list is empty. There are NO QUESTIONS on the list. No questions, no answers, no login. Argh!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Of course- the problem is it's just too darn popular! Nobody screwed up… there's nothing to see here…


----------



## DS

When I asked if she would report the issue, she stated that "they" monitor the calls and would get the information. WHAT!?

They monitor everyone's cell calls too, but that isn't solving any of my problems either! (I'm venting now)


----------



## GaryC

Well, it sucks! $230, out the window. Got to get a new tire for the tractor. Sure glad it's the front and not the back. Those babies are really expensive. Just think of all the wood I could have bought for that.


----------



## Gene01

There was something to be said for those old steel wheels. No sun rot, they didn't puncture easily, and if they did, they didn't go flat. Not exceptionally roadworthy, though. County would certainly be upset.


----------



## HamS

Not really comfortable on the back side either


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, did you try to "slime" the tire before you went out and bought a new one?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, when I was a small boy, I lived near a farm, and these were the tractors they used in 1947.

The Field Marshall single cylinder diesel. You could crank it with a crank handle or insert a cartridge and fire it. Of course they finished making tractors a long while ago after many years.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, once they got it back on the rim and put air in it, the darn thing was live a sieve. The inside was so bad I couldn't even tube it. That sucker was ruined…

Those are neat tractors. Are they referbs? I guess, at a show?


----------



## bandit571

Some around here were a bit on the gray side









For those of you who like a fancy "Golf Cart"









I think Marty might have drove that "new" truck,









Ya think??


----------



## ssnvet

I feel your pain DS…. I tried to use the healthcare.gov site today and for several hours, all I could get was lame error messages. The site appears to be totally broke. And these are the dopes we want running the health care system? i-tunes gets a lot of traffic and they don't seem to have any problems :^(

I spent several hours calling different Anthem (big insurance company) numbers to find out whether our providers would be in network for their Obamacare plan….. I finally got through to the right dept., but only a licensed agent can actually answer my question (come on guys…. these lists are posted on your web site for all the other plans). So I'm supposed to get a call back (with in 48 hours).

*It's looking very, very much like I am going to be one of the people who LOSES his health insurance, because of Obama care*..... becasue the cost of private plans is going up 50-70% (due to all the new requirements they put on all plans to be ACA compliant), and the Obamacare plans are uber restrictive in my state …. only two companies in Maine are even offering policies on the exchange…. in neighboring NH, there is only one…. so much for the competition driving rates down theory :^(

The network is so restrictive in Maine, that instead of driving 4 miles to our current providers in NH (no crossing state lines allowed), or 12 miles to York, ME (all York providers excluded), we will have to go 35 miles to Sanford, (which is an delapodated mill town with the worste hospital in the state). So much for choices :^(

This is for my wife and kids…. I'm covered through work, for now at least, but the company is seriously considering dropping health insurance as a benefit, as the projected cost increase is threatening the companies viability.


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. was the front tire beyond putting a tube in it and calling it good? I did the same thing a few years back while plowing with my New Holland and got away with a tube. They were so hacked up (from skidding logs and hitting small stumps with sharp edges) that I eventually repaced them with 6-ply tires.


----------



## DS

Just found out my wife will lose her health plan come Jan 1st. Apparently it doesn't meet standards, so it will be discontinued. She is now with the rest of us shopping for a plan.

BTW I finally got the account created. Even got to the email verification screen. It announced that I successfully created an account only to hit an error message saying I wasn't authorized to view the page it redirected me to afterwards.

Now trying to use my account to log back in and I am waiting again for a log in screen to show up. It's been taking 30 to 60 minutes to get the log in screen each time. I just have it running in the background while I do other things. What a pain!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS i have been at the same site and its a mess ,im just going to wait till they get the bugs out of it I figure it probable very over loaded right now ,


----------



## DS

The Login screen finaly came up. It says that my username or password is invalid.

I went back to my email and clicked the verification link again. It says, Oops, you've already verified.
Click here to login. You username and/or password is invalid. Argh!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, I'm pretty sure that the site is having more traffic than it can cope with right now, it's simply overloaded. Many new web sites suffer this problem, which is fixable, and will be.

Matt, companies including healthcare as a benefit have for many years (even back when Obama was never heard of. ) Companies have withdrawn healthcare coverage continuously and the Obamacare scare is just another excuse to do it again. You can be pretty sure that companies offering healthcare get great kickbacks from the insurance companies, and now you bet that the insurance companies are stopping paying kickbacks which the companies see as income profit . I hope Obamacare works out, yes it is not perfect and will need to be finely tuned and tailored.
It should be a basic right for ALL legitimate US citizens to be covered by healthcare, a citizen's privaledge, not a crap shoot.


----------



## DS

I noticed that the Administration declined to released numbers for the first days' ACA enrollment.

If my experience is typical on the Federal Exchange, the total enrollment is ZERO, 'cuz no one can get in! (It's broken, not just busy)

I heard numbers like 1000 registration attempts per second… 0 registration successes…. all day.
Hmmm…


----------



## ssnvet

Rex,

I have been on the management team for our (relatively small) company for serveral years and the typical rate increase has been 8 to 15% each year, and is largely based on our claims experience. We're looking at a 70% increase this year. The difference is that the ACA now dictates what EVERY plan must have as a minimum coverage and bare bones plans are no longer allowed. Trust me my friend… this is on the ground, in the trenches apolitical fact. I know my boss (the owner) personally and consider him a friend. He is all torn up about this. We've tried multiple options, eventually using a high deductable plan with the company paying deductable over $500 out of pocket (no body made him do that) to keep the premiums down, both for the employee and compnaies share. None of those options are available now, and ACA compliant policies will cost a LOT more. If we can't survive as a company with the new plans, we'll ditch coverage, pay the fine and do what we need to do to survive, and keep employing 165 souls. Nobody is out there volunteering to pay our bills for us and our toughest competitors are all down in Mass, where they hire mostly Mexicans.

I appreciate your sentiments about health care being a right, but respectfully disagree. I do not accept that something can be declared a "right" by the government, if in order to provide it, they take it away from the guy next door. (i.e. we tax your socks off to pay for your neighbors kids health care, and then you don't have any money to provide health care for your own kids).

My wife lived in Russia for 5 years…. with it's unniversal "free" health care. They are out of everything, all the time. If you want "real" health care, you have to go to a private hospital and pony up.

Our dear friends did a three year stint in Worthing England some years ago. The population was ~ 100,000 at the time and they had ONE cardiologist in the city (we live near a three small cities, each ~ 30,000 strong, and have a 12 to chose from).

Our fellow LJ Sandra shared that there are no PCPs taking new patients in New Brunswick and that the waiting list for PCPs has something like 20,000 people on it.

These experiences and my own logic (though it be limited) have led me to conclude that unniversal "free" health care ALWAYS leads to shortages and rationing, with the gub'ment picking the winners and losers.

That said, I too sincerely hope Obama care works out…. as we are now, for better or worse, stuck with it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex i belive you hit the nail on the head on health care ,i had some friends from England years ago and they thought it was strange when i would complane about the charges i got from my doctor ,he said he never got a dotors bill ,didnt say anything figured he was just lieing but latter found out he was tell the truth


----------



## GaryC

Matt… no couldn't tube the tire. He said the best he could do was to put in 2 tubes. One split open to act as a boot, then the other one inside that. Said it might last for a while.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maniac- I have some experience with "Russian" health care. My wife and I lived in Lativa for a while and one VERY cold winter we both got really sick. We went to a doctor who wanted to give an injection. To clean the spot on my wife's arm she pulled out a great big bottle that said "American Corn Alcohol" on the label. Funniest thing I've ever seen in a doctor's office.

The least funny thing I ever saw in a clinic there was when I had to go get lung x-rays for my visa. This old Russian lady took a look at this tiny photo-copy quality scan of my lungs and told me I either had a giant tumor or tuberculosis. Of course I had neither, but how was she supposed to know that, she was only a doctor!

So I called a hospital there to arrange an MRI on my "tumor". I was told I would have to wait to schedule it. So I did what anyone in my position would do… I told them I was an American. They told me I could get in right away If I paid the "American rate". 

Even though I had to pay a bribe to get health care, it was still only about $70 for an MRI!

Oh, and my lungs were a mess, but no cancer or tuberculosis…


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhh???
What's all this talk about the ACA, Obamacare & gov't mandated insurance coverage being less than GREAT?
I hear speak of "premiums" everywhere….
Doesn't that make it "Top Notch"!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, I do understand and appreciate your views and statements, but I am very much in favor of US Universal Healthcare.
The truth is that some universal healthcare systems are far superior to others. These superior systems are never quoted, mentioned or looked at. The US is 37th for healthcare, there are 36 countries that excel far above the US.

Here the list http://www.businessinsider.com/best-healthcare-systems-in-the-world-2012-6?op=1

Another fallacy about Universal healthcare is that it is *NOT run by the government*, a separate entity comprised of medical professional formulates and runs it, all the government does is collect the taxes to hand over to the Universal Healthcare Service.

So why don't we take a leaf out of their book, they have done the work and got it figured and it's working just dandy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, I don't know what to say. I don't know enough about Obamacare to offer much of an opinion.

There are some SERIOUS problems with health care here, but I still feel that we're very very fortunate. Wait times are long, but the bean counters don't get to decide whether I'm covered for a procedure or not. If the doctor decides it's needed, it gets done. Wait time and all. I've griped about some of the medical issues I've run into here, but here is what universal health care has provided me with in the past 2 years:

4-5 MRIs (I've forgotten how many)
3 CT scans
numerous ECGs
4 nerve conduction studies
EKGs
2 treadmill stress tests
3 admissions to the hospital for several days
appointments with :
neurologists
internist
opthamologists
neuro-opthamologist
urologist
rheumatologists
more blood tests than I can count
lumbar puncture (spinal tap)

Total cost for the above procedures - 0

Total amount I've paid for the numerous medications that were tried - 0$
Copay (whatever that is) 0$

We traveled to the Lahey Clinic, paid out of pocket, but then my employer picked up the entire tab. So our cost for that - 0$.

Needed to install AC in the house because of my symptoms. Dr. said it was medically necessary so it was considered a deduction on our income tax. Got around 30% back.

So flaws and all, the system here has been good to me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra- You put your dollar signs on the wrong side of the numbers. You may need another scan…


----------



## DamnYankee

Furlough day 2 nearing completion


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ouy kniht I deen rehtona nacs?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Absatively, posolutely you need another scan!
Although, being bassackwards is not a bad thing!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 whats that mean is that Canadian

Randy whats that mean yall are using those big words ,


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Thanks Rex…...hope you got some answers today. Sorry to hear about the pain thing…...really sorry.

Eddie - nice score on the DC…..I agree on adding the separator…...huge improvement!

The only thing I'm going say about the Obamacare thing is, we've been paying all along. Doctors have to treat sick people whether they can pay or not. When they don't pay, we do….


----------



## DIYaholic

I successfully did nothing but nap this evening….
All that napping has me exhausted!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great video Dave,loved the style of arm on the chair ,never seen a plane like the one he was using


----------



## ssnvet

So my old navy buddy's boy, now a strapping burly young man, stopped by the house for a surprise visit tonight. (I hadn't seen him since he was in high school some twelve years ago). He used to "work" for me hauling brush and tending bon fires when I was clearing my lot. He was only 10 years old at the time and I would "pay" him with matchbox cars from my old collection. :^)

Turns out he does tree work now, and he comments that I have a bad "hanger" (large branch high in a tall oak tree that broke in a storm last year and was hanging all the way down to the ground) and that he'll take care of it for me.

I protested that He didn't need to do it and that I didn't want him to get hurt (it was already getting dark).

But he pops open his hatchback and dons a harness and his climbing gear, tosses a (rather thin looking) rope up into the tree and within a few minutes, he's dangling from the rope some 30 ft up cutting the branch with an arborist version of a Japanese pull saw. He was totally competent and confident up there, and lowered himself back down like a spider. All this was done in the dark with me spotting him with a mag light :^o

We had a great visit afterwards and consumed a few cold ones, catching up on family news. I knew he was too stubborn to accept any pay for the tree work, so I retrieved an old dusty box from the basement with what's left of my match box car collection and insisted that for old times sake, he had to accept our "standard terms"

Anthony picked a 72 GTO Hot Wheels with a hood scoop :^)


----------



## ssnvet

+1

Great video Dave

That was cool!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - sounds like a fabulous evening.


----------



## HamS

Morning,
All i'm gonna say about gubmint health care is anyone is welcome to experience it with me at the VA hospital. On the shutdown, I know it is painful to some, but we also cannot continue to spend 1.6 times of the country's income.

Enough politics for one morning.

Question of the day:
Polyurethane, acrylic or lacquer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I refuse to give my rather unpopular view if the past, present, or potential future of our health care SNAFU. 
So in other news, I hope all is doing well this morning. 
I still can't get an MRI scheduled in any reasonable time. 
They're blaming it on the current health care carp. 
They are $&@? Liers though, because I have went through this for years now everytime my doctor says I need one. 
So anyway, doctor wanted to up my meds. I refused. 
He wanted to change my meds. I agreed until he says he'll give me something a little stronger than what I'm taking now. Then I refused. 
He wante to put me in the hospital. I definitely refused. 
So I'll wait it out in severe pain. 
Now the question will become am I waiting out my recovery as I have done in the past?
Or am I waiting out the eventual MRI so we can see what is going on with my back and this knot that has come back up on my spine again. 
Only time will tell.

You guys take care. 
If I can't get some relief today, I swear by tonight I will find some much needed relief in the bottom of a bottle. 
I promise NOT to post if I do. 
Last time I posted with alcohol in me, I made an ass of myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ham- Poly.


----------



## superdav721

A Stanley compass plane Eddie

Poly Ham

Sickem William


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys


----------



## Gene01

Picked up the pups yesterday at 4 PM. The vet used some great stuff to put them out. They went under the knife at about 8:30 am and were still very groggy at 9 PM. One ate a bit. The other didn't.
This morning, they are still pretty lethargic. Both went out for their potty break on their own.

That damned mower is till giving me fits! This time it's electrical. Another trip to town to order the parts. 
I *think* I can handle the R&R this time. Wish me luck.

Might get some shop time in this PM. Got 2ea. stopped dados to cut in 16 pieces with the router. Then, another 16 though dados. That's if I can get the mower running AND, convince the wife to complete the 3 hrs left of the mowing job.


----------



## bandit571

Might have to work on a couple planes coming today. A Shelton #04, with that funny looking adjuster, AND an Ohio #05c that will need a lot of rust remover.

Off today and tomorrow, back to work for a TWO day weekend, with monday off. End of the company's fiscal year is at the end of the month, sooooo, we be slow until then. Instead of eight or nine lines, just four are scheduled to run.


----------



## bandit571

one of the regrind grinders just about destroyed itself. Properly called a Granulator, this one used three sets of "knives" spinning around on a BIG central shaft. Knives? These are about 1" thick steel jobbies. With a "Razor edge" (when new, anyway) and each is held by three 28mm bolts.

Well, one or two of them bolts lost their heads, while the grinder was running. Knife came off inside the machine. Rattled around something fierce, too. The lugs where all the knives get bolted too were mangled up, some even started to split apart. All the other knives turned to schrapnel inside. They did get it shut down, though not quite in time.

This is gonna cost quite a bit of spare change…...

ps: Nobody got hurt, although a few pairs of pants might have needed to be changed….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, here's hoping you become a R&R guru today. I sure wouldn't want you to miss a good mow


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Gary.
Now that it's daylight, I've got to go tape and label all those blasted wires and some how mark which posts on the capacitor each goes to.


----------



## bandit571

Take a camera along, too. Get a few color views of the wiring. Make tags to go on the wires, so you can label them.


----------



## JL7

Dave - cool video…....ended up watching about 10 of his videos…...it's amazing to see what he can do with a log….

Ham…...one more vote for Poly….

William…..hope you find some relief soon….

Sorry Gary, no donuts ….. hopefully Mrs. Gene will step up….....

Gene - what Bandit said…..take some pictures! Good luck…

Shop time!


----------



## DS

Day 3 of trying to log onto the healthcare.gov website.

At least now I just get a "blue screen of death" system error message instead of telling me my login username and/or password is invalid.

I haven't once yet seen anything that looks like an insurance policy and it still takes 30 minutes to get a log in screen that eventually errors out.

I can't tell you how releived I am to know these guys are in charge of my health care now. ;-)


----------



## DS

This whole "Blue Screen of Death" can take on a whole new meaning when it comes to government healthcare…. Wowsa!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit and Jeff,
Got pics, each set of wires are labeled, as well as each post.
I'm good to go. 
Let you know if it starts and runs.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, if you are successful, and I am fully confident that you will be, I have one you can work on next


----------



## DS

I just had an interesting conversation with a well-meaning, but overpaid government employee.

I explained my difficulty in logging into the website. "Unfortunately, there is nothing I can do at this time."

So I asked, "Is anyone getting through?", she said "No, not at this time."

I've made dozens of attempts to sign into the federal exchange. Not once have I made it past the log in screen. I told her if I had gotten through the first time, I would not have had to make dozens of attempts clogging up the system. I would have been done by now.

What a mess. I don't think a single person has succeeded in logging into the federal exchange.
4.7 million reported unique visitors. ZERO successful registrations. If I were in the administration, I wouldn't report those numbers either.

God Bless the USA


----------



## JL7

Building more diamond sticks…..these are just out of the clamps…...


----------



## GaryC

That's cool Jeff


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

DS, I think you made the wrong reference there. 
You said, God bless the USA. 
I think you meant, Lord please help us.


----------



## DS

Jeff, nice diamond sticks…

do I sense and end grain cutting board coming up?


----------



## GaryC

William, I read your post in email but it's not showing up here??

Anyway….+1 maybe +100

edit: now it shows up along with another


----------



## DS

William, you might be right there.


----------



## ssnvet

Hope you feel better William. Have you ever tried popping 3 Aleve? Those suckers work great for me…. but my occasional pains are nothing compared to what you have going on.

I gave up on the Gub'ment site…. contacted Anthem directly and got my call back from licensed agent. The state insurance commision here has not approved any of Anthem's plans, and untill they do, they cannot, by law, tell people the coverage, network details or price of any of the Exchange Plans. So the number of contracts signed in Maine would truely be zero.


----------



## Gene01

Pretty, Jeff. What's the center and left diamond?


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
It starts…it runs!!!!
I'm available for house calls.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary…...

DS - I guess the cat's outta the bag…...I've been on a cutting board kick for a while here…..

Gene - good for you on the fix. I've got my old rusty but (un)trusty truck that won't start…...how much to fix that? And to answer your question, Yellowheart and Tigerwood.

Gotta get cleaned up here, getting together with my old work buddies today…....should be interesting!


----------



## DS

An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #97.d29774d1.1380827915.2a620b2


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
That does not compute!!!


----------



## DS

How about this one…

An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #97.d29774d1.1380828870.2a6a348

At least I got a refence number-(two in a row).

They're starting to get smarter. There's now a link on the log in page that says, "Having trouble logging in?" 
It has instructions on how to set your browser to accept cookies, instuctions to delete your cookies and cache as well as restart your browser.

Sounds like a website that is a victom of its own bad coding to me.


----------



## DS

It wouldn't be such a big deal for me, except that when I switched jobs recently, I had to go from my employer's group policy at $457.00 a month (80/20 plan) to an individual policy at $1273.00 a month (70/30 plan) for premiums.

Under the ACA, they allegedly can't charge an individual more than someone in an employer group.
Even if the cost for the group plan goes up a couple hundred bucks, it will (should) save me a few bucks a month in premiums.


----------



## DS

Baby steps, I guess.

Latest improvements;
The Log in screen comes up almost immediately now.
After entering the username and password, the error message no longer appears, but it is replaced with a page with the header bars and footer bars, but blank content in the body.

Maybe soon, there will be some insurance info there.


----------



## DS

Spoke too soon, now I'm back to the invalid username or password message. Argh!


----------



## ssnvet

DS… save yourself the heart ache…. find out who is offering plans on the exchange in your state, and then go through an insurance companies phone trees untill you get to a person who can send you info. and an application.

I was told by the Anthem agent that there was nothing that could (theoretically) be done on the exchange site that the insurance company couldn't do for you directly…. to include submitting the discount application.

But be careful about that…. how you report your income seems to be very undefined (gross, AGI) and I think they are going to be plugged directly into the IRS to validate your actual numbers when it's all said and done. I'm concerned that if I give them last years AGI and then this year my AGI is larger because premiums are no longer coming out pre-tax, they will send an IRS agent to politely ask for their discount money back. :^(


----------



## bandit571

Can't wait to see what tricare will be like…

Currently have aetna at work, BIG global company running it, too. Became eligable for tri-care standard last may, but since the out of pocket is now fulfilled at work, haven't needed to use the tricare stuff, yet. Oboimacare effect tricare, too??

Got a pair of items to keep me busy the next day or two









Rusty, crusty, web-filled, and bad paint jobs…....gotta love it…


----------



## GaryC

Gene, do you charge mileage?
I get my tractor tire tomorrow. Got lots of stuff to pile up to burn before it rains. They said we should have rain Sat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

DS and those of you who are experiencing "glitches" will appreciate the humor in this story...


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you need a heart, club and spade for a cutting board.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit - there is talk that tricare will be replaced with obamacare. Not just for retirees but for service members as well. But they may just be talk. There was some concern that tricare would not meet obamacare standards.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

rains coming ,looks like hurricane Karen is heading into gulf area ,just scared of those that start with the letter K


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
My local weather guy said that it will probably be a "tropical storm" when it makes landfall!
Not that it won't have the potential to be bad….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats good to hear Randy it a lot easier to deal with ,but should blow in some rain


----------



## gfadvm

William, I feel for you. There seems to be nothing that will wipe you out worse than severe back pain. I've been there. The Botox and steroid injection was the answer for me.

Jeff, Those look seamless from here!

eddie, Rain is OK, hurricanes not so much. Best of luck.

My daughter has found a rescue JRT that she thinks will be my new best friend! I am very excited as I miss having a best buddy. She has heartworms so is being treated but Kim says she expects a full recovery.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff how did the gathreing go today ,

Andy glad to hear of your new buddy you seem ready to get her home ,,and pray she recovers from heart worms that a terrible death ,then being a Vet.you already know


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…..now you got me thinking about hearts, clubs and spades…..that's NOT in my bag of tricks…...but thinking about it…....

Andy, not seamless, but getting better at the clamping technique…...it's not a typical clamp-up….Good luck with the new best buddy - that is cool news! We need some good news around here!

Eddie - hope that storm is nothing but a little rain shower…....been getting the rain here as well, which is very strange…..haven't seen much lately…...and the work party thing was great. More people showed up then I could even imagine. Lot's of laughs and a few cold ones…..I have some good friends there. Even a Rockler gift card to boot…

And Rob…...hang in there, sounds like you got more shop time for the foreseeable future…


----------



## JL7

This is a crazy world…...this woman with the 1 year old in the car trying to ram the capitol. Crazy lawmakers makes crazy people.

Is anyone qualified to describe what is normal now?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, there's no such thing as normal


----------



## JL7

Agreed Gary…...they keep creating new words like "twerking" I think maybe we should also ban old words such as normal…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Therefore abnormal is the new normal!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy….I think you are the exception…..you are normal…..


----------



## GaryC

Randy, it becomes the new "average" No such thing as "normal"


----------



## GaryC

However, Jeff may be right


----------



## DIYaholic

As it is late, I'm going to do the "normal" thing….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Got the coffee. Looking for the donuts. I guess Jeff hasn't made it yet


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Spent yesterday on phone calls. Seems that my denied treatment is now being appealed, so I have to remain like I am until that's done.

Good coffee but no donuts, just pills.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, seems like your golden years are dishing out a lot of pyrite.
Wish this stuff would make an upswing for you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I am stuck in this situation until someone decides to let me have the treatment that will put me on my feet again. In the meantime I sit and wait, immobilized and in pain.

Lots of comments going on Ted's threat about healthcare. According to the World Health Authority, the US has one of the worst and expensive Healthcare systems in the world. Germans enjoy Universal healthcare, a 35 hour work week, 24 day vacation and 13 Public holidays, and their economy is booming, so don't tell me it does not work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Rex, the reason some are scared of discussing health care models based on other countries is this. 
Certain people, pundits and politicians always point to certain countries and economies that have collapsed into bankruptcy and they have universal healthcare or single payer systems. 
The problem with that argument is that, if you put aside all the talking points and rhetoric about those bankrupt countries, the healthcare systems in most of them are the one thing that has been a complete success. 
I suggested to someone a few days ago that Canada has a single payer system and a great majority of the citizens there are perfectly happy with it and they have overall better healthcare than us. 
I was answered with a talking point about I'd have to wait for weeks or months for procedures 
This was told to me as a reason against it, a man that is current waiting an waiting for an MRI and need it pretty badly.


----------



## HamS

Had a very productive evening. Got most of the stock rough cut for the cabinet bases. I decided to cut the strips out of the plywood sheet with the handheld circular saw and do the final cut on the table saw. It is a lot easier to rip a 4.5in piece out of a 5in wide strip then a 48 in sheet. The base is 96X20 and the base cabinets will sit on this frame after I cut off the 4.5 in under the toe kick. I decided to do it this way when I realized how badly damaged the sink base was. 
I also got the pole installed in the new coat closet.

I am sorry about the sideways pic. They look straight on the phone. Someday I'll figure out how to do it right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning William,
I think you will find that the priority for treatments in these other Universal Systems is set by doctors and medical staff, the government has no say in it, the government only collects the taxes for the health system. There is also private healthcare available too, which can be used to immediately have access to "vanity" treatments, which under universal healthcare are low priority.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
I usually charge a 6 pack, portal to portal.

Stumpy, 
Seems some folks will use any opportunity to get their message across. But, most of us had already got that message loud and clear years ago.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene a six pack ,dont let that get around i been getting a 12 pack but then they uselessly help with drinking it


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

At a SolidWorks users conference today.

Coffee and Danish :^)

I think our Canadian friends need to enlighten our unniversal care supporters as too there total tax burden :^)


----------



## GaryC

I just got a call from the urologists office. They have move my appointment up from the 18th of Nov to next Monday. They found blood in my urine. Well, 
I cannot see
I cannot pee
I cannot chew
I cannot screw
My memory shrinks
My hearing stinks
No sense of smell
I look like hell
My body's drooping
Have trouble pooping
The Golden Years have come at last
The Golden Years can kiss my ass
........ so there


----------



## ssnvet

Funny one Gary…

Modern medicine can be a PITA, two generations ago, when our bodies gave out, we just up and died.

I think I'll stick with modern medicine :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good one Gary!

Matt - here you have it - these are our income tax rates.
Don't ask me how it gets divided up after that.

Federal tax rates for 2013
15% on the first $43,561 of taxable income, +
22% on the next $43,562 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $43,561 up to $87,123), +
26% on the next $47,931 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $87,123 up to $135,054), +
29% of taxable income over $135,054.

The average teacher in Florida makes $35,000 which is the same as a teacher here. 
We also pay a 14% Provincial sales tax on most things.
To fill up a Dodge Grand Caravan from empty to full is anywhere from $80-$90


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary sounds like a bad hang over


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always try to keep up to date on current events, so I've heard the debate over the health care law many times from both sides. The fact is, both of those sides come from such an unbending ideological standpoint that you never know what's a true, unbiased fact. All I can do is wait and see what happens.

*I will say this, though, if "Obamacare" will help Rex- I'll sign up!*


----------



## GaryC

Here Here, Stumpy
Good on ya for that one


----------



## HamS

I typically come from just a little bit left of Genghis Khan in my politics, but I would be in favor of real health care reform if we did it in the light of day and did not lie cheat and steal to get to where we need to go. I am not going to hold my breath for the political process to achieve honest reform. Until we get away from the "fee for service" model, find a way to fund research without an ultimate profit and get real tort reform I don't see any improvement coming. I think the political class is just too entrenched and crooked to do anything that makes sense if it does not also improve their perception of their own electability. I have also noted with a bit of sadness how much of our discussion is on a political topic and how little we have talked about wood working. 
I agree with Stumpy about helping Rex and William though. Unfortunately,I suspect this particular insanity will just be replaced with another kind of insanity.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Congratulations Gary, sounds like you just joined the club.

Ham, I do believe that the political inserts are a sign of how worried we all are. The government shutdown and the upcoming dept ceiling are going to hurt the country immensely.

I can imagine that Obamacare will have a lot of problems to go through, many changes before it becomes right, but it is a step in the right direction.

I have paid healthcare insurance all my working life and never needed to use it until 5 years ago, but for all the premiums I paid for all those years without actually using the insurance, not once did I ever receive some sort of refund or no claims bonus. I have just made insurance companies rich.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I don't know how to respond….?


----------



## ssnvet

I've spent half a day at this conference learning how totally clueless I am. But on the bright side, I had a really interesting conversation with my neighbor at lunch.


----------



## Gene01

Me too, Rex.
I suppose that between auto, Fire, homeowner's/renters, business liability, health and life insurance, we've spent close to $500,000 over the years. We've not even come close to having claims in that amount. 
We chose to become engaged in activities that necessitated the purchase of those policies. And, we purchased them for our own financial security. 
All insurance schemes operate on a "spread the risk" basis. The higher the risks, the higher the premiums. 
The ACA gives nary a nod to risks vs premiums and forces some, not all, of us to underwrite the difference. Then, to make matters worse, all of us who pay taxes, will subsidise all those who are exempt from paying the premiums. To date, that's a sizeable number and sure to grow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just posted one of my best turnings here at LJs

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53783

Please tell me your honest openion.

Thanks alot
Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Replaced the year old spark plugs(4) because they were shot, burned away,nasty things. One was causing some miss in the engine, too. Took awhile to replace them, not the easiest job around that van.

Went to change the oil, too. COULD NOT GET THE STUPID DRAIN PLUG OUT!!! All round over, and my old pair of visegrips just would not hold on.

Got a can of Colonial RED spray paint for that Ohio Tool C. 05c today. Seemed to be a close match. Plane is about a 100 yrs old, afterall. Iron is a laminated, tapered one. Up at the bevel end. it is 3/16" thick! Shapening revealed two layers of steel. Rather an old iron….


----------



## DS

Day 4, still no joy logging into the healthcare.gov website….
They may not be any good, but at least they're slow… (Where have I heard that before) ;-)


----------



## DS

At least they're getting more creative with the error responses now…

Gateway Timeout
The proxy server did not receive a timely response from the upstream server.
Reference #1.a61a32b8.1380920741.41fcffb1*Sux2BU*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally got around to posting my latest blog post. 
I am feeling a tad better this evening.
hopefully that's a good sign and not just a particularly good day in the midst of a bad spell.
We will see.


----------



## bandit571

Two places I have tried today for a oil drain plug replacement…....NADA! May have to go to the dealer for one…YIPES$$$

Been that kind of day. Bend over to pick up an item of the floor, when i stood back up….....wow, a bad trip happened, almost passed out again… this is getting to be a bit much, wot?


----------



## Gene01

The moon and earth piece is quite unique and very pretty, Arlin. 
Hope it brings a lot of dough for your worthy cause.


----------



## DS

*Bandit*, not sure what the oil drain plug is out of (Car, motorcycle, lawn mower, etc.) Those kinds of things can be found in the Auto Recycler yards (Not PC to call them junk yards anymore).

Also, you might be surprised to find what Ace Hardware has available. Nearly every kind of nut bolt and screw ever made can be found in my local Ace. They're pricey, but they usually have that odd bolt I need.

As for the dizziness, that is not good my friend. If the doctors haven't figured it out completely you should encourage them to keep digging. It sounds really serious.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Gene

Arlin


----------



## GaryC

Well, I spent most of the day wood working. Picking up fallen limbs from dead trees. Sure was glad to have the tractor back. It carries a lot more, a lot faster. It'll be a good fire


----------



## gfadvm

Not a very flattering pic but she is still at my daughter's clinic. I should be able to bring her home Monday.

Her new name is BETTY LOU


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

That looks like a great companion. She looks like she knows how to have fun.

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll say it: AWWWWWWWW! She looks like a keeper.


----------



## superdav721

What a dog Andy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You reminded me Andy of some good news I forgot to share.

Some of you may or may not remember. 
Ever since Jasmine (my American pit that died over a year ago) I have been putting off getting myself a dog. 
The kids have had a few come and go. MY dogs though usually are around till they die. They become almost a part of me and certainly a part of my family. 
Well, Jasmine's death was so hard on me emotionally that I just have not been able to bring myself to love another dog. 
Then my wife showed me a photo on Facebook of a dog that was being given away. 
I looked at the photo and, for some reason, instantly said that is my dog.

I now have a half husky, half lab mix. 
He is only seven weeks old. 
His name is storm. 
I've had him a week now and he has been a constant companion during these painful times. 
I fell in the shop the third day I had him. I had to lie there for close to an hour till Lisa got home. 
Storm came and laid his head on my arm and stayed right with me every single second. 
I talked to him and it made the time go quicker. 
As soon as Lisa showed up he had to run outside. 
I didn't realize he was about to pop. 
He had to pee so bad but wouldn't leave me till someone got there. 
Yep, I think he is going to be a great dog.


----------



## GaryC

Love that dog, Andy. Looks a little like my mini schnauzer


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex said-
"I do believe that the political inserts are a sign of how worried we all are. The government shutdown and the upcoming dept ceiling are going to hurt the country immensely.

I can imagine that Obamacare will have a lot of problems to go through, many changes before it becomes right, but it is a step in the right direction.

I have paid healthcare insurance all my working life and never needed to use it until 5 years ago, but for all the premiums I paid for all those years without actually using the insurance, not once did I ever receive some sort of refund or no claims bonus. I have just made insurance companies rich."

-Roger-R,

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rex, I agree with all you said there ;I truly hope your situation is made right for you very soon!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - glad to hear you have a new four-legged buddy.

I had a great day in the shop today. I jointed and planed some boards, and have my next project started. Nothing big, I might get it done tomorrow….

I ended the day smelling of sawdust. Best smell ever.


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations Andy… Feed her a steady diet of love and kindness and she'll be fit for fun in no time at all.

I'd say that was quite an update William. Glad you have a new buddy as well.

Sandra…. You go girl!

Looks like nice weather tomorrow, so I had better get my extension ladder out and paint the trim on a window that has only had primer on it for 1-1/2 years. Its T&FG pine and I've been a fool to let it go this long.

I'm having a tough time getting motivated to do the final sanding on the assembled hope chest. I was able to purchase a half sheet of Baltic Birch from work (remnant from a job we finished a month ago), so I have a nice flat piece for the chest bottom. I think I should install that to keep the sides from racking b4 I go nuts wit the sanders.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 sounds like you had a great day ,shop time is always a break well most the time

Andy that dog looks like hes saying hurry up and get me out here ,good looking dog

William a dog makes a lot of difference and what i love is they dont really care but to with you , i had a heart attack a while back and had to craw to the phone my dog was right there beside me wouldnt move away ,i called 911 and they where coming and called around to get some one to come and get my dog wasnt sure i would make it .out of those calles my x wife came there with my daughter and took me to the hospital ,they took me straight to the operation room and was out of it but my x wife said the doctor came and told her i said to care of my son Ezekial before i went out she told the doctor that thats his dog .


----------



## GaryC

Saturday already. 
Coffee to kick start'
May rain. May not
Grand daughter is here. Wants to go to the "Octoberfest" I think there are hidden motives. Got an idea there is a boy involved somewhere in these plans

Hope everyone has a great week end


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Gary, I poured my coffee, had some toast and went to the computer. I saw that the last post was 77 minutes ago and said to myself 'self, that would be Gary' and indeed it is.

Have a great day with your grand daughter. Here's hoping the boy doesn't have too many piercings.

I asked the kids what they'd like to do today. Hubby is away working for a few days, and we've been busy busy busy the last several weekends. They both voted to do nothing and stay in their pyjamas. So that's the kind of day it's shaping up to be. So other than groceries, looks like I'm going to get some shop time!!!


----------



## GaryC

Congrats on the shop time. Right now I'm in hold. These two are 14yrs and I'm sure they were up late talking and giggling. Then they will want breakfast. Probably get to town around noon. ahhh, youth…


----------



## Gene01

Now, that is one fine looking dog, Andy. 
How did you come to find her. Any idea of her age? 
Looks like she'll be a sawdust magnet with that hair.

Due to the construction of our house, we had to put the doggie door about 18" above the floor. I built a two step access for our larger dog and it was fine. These two little terriers did well with it also, but now, since their spay jobs last wed., they are a bit sore and stretching to get up those steps seems to hurt them. Consequently, we are back to cleaning messes. Ahh well, it'll all come out in the wash, as they say.


----------



## Gene01

My lovely bride has always had a problem with "righty tighty-lefty loosey" and especially if the unit is upside down. A few days ago, she attempted to loosen the drain valve on our 80 gal. air compressor and, since it was tight, she used pliers. Stripped the little wings right off the 1/4" valve. Came to me with the wings in her hand and said "this came off". 
Yesterday evening I got all the parts to put a new one in, but this time, I'm inserting a 90 in the drain and running a pipe out beyond the tank with the valve on the end, situated it so the wings are right side up. Not only will it lessen the confusion about which way to turn it, but now, I won't have to get on my hands and knees to drain the tank. 
I'm thinking about making a wooden "curb cock" so we won't even need to bend over. Hey…at our ages, we need every little advantage we can get.


----------



## DS

*Gene*, I crate trained my dog when he was a puppy. He is a Rhodesian Ridgeback and grew up to be fairly large. I was amazed at how well he did being potty trained.

He'll hold it until we take him outside and then do his business almost on command.
If we leave the house for any amount of time, he won't eat or drink until we get back so he won't need to go potty while we're gone.

He only ever twice had an accident and that was when he got severe diarhea from something he ate and couldn't get our attention fast enough to help himself.

*Andy*, Betty Lou looks so cute. I have a soft spot in my heart for little dogs, (except the "yappy" ones that buzz around like they are on crack). heheh


----------



## DS

*Gene*, what is it about right-tighty that (some) women don't get?
My wife struggles with that too. Sounds like you made a good work-around for the problem.

It's not near as bad as my ex though, who once decided she'd change her own flat tire instead of calling me in distress to come rescue her. She used the four-way wrench and broke off three "lug nuts" before she called me in desperation.

When I arrived, I realized she was trying to loosen the "fake" plastic lug nuts in the hub cap, destroying the hub cap. 
I removed the hub cap to reveal the real lug nuts lying untouched underneath. She was so embarrassed!


----------



## bandit571

still can't find a drain plug
wife is out and about with the van, so I can't get to the dealership's service door before they close today at noon.

Engine runs very rough, even with the new, high tech plugs

Engine has very little power to climb hills, have to go pedal to the metal to go up a hill @ 50mph.

When the old sparkplugs came out, some of the white part was a burnt colour, plugs were also oily, and the socket came out covered in oil.

Not sure which will go first, the "hairy" front tire, or the balky engine..

what am I missing here? This has just started to act up in the last two days or so, runs like it has a miss in the giddy-up?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Sounds like you need a ring job. Oil is fouling a plug or two. Might check the valves, too.

DS, Our recently deceased old dog (another rescue of undetermined breed) was easily trained also. On long road trips with him on the back seat, he'd put his paws on the console and whine when he needed out to go potty. And he never had a problem going on a leash.
We were cautioned by the vet that these little pups (mostly Jack Russel and Beagle, he thinks) will not be as easily trained. He was right!


----------



## gfadvm

William, It has only been 2 months since I lost Peggy Sue but I was really missing her and was ready for Betty Lou to come into my life. Life without a dog just doesn't work for me.

Gene, My DVM daughter gets a lot of ARF (animal rescue foundation) dogs with medical problems. She said "that's my dad's new dog" as soon as she saw her! They think she is about 4 years old. We have a LOT of training in front of us but hopefully it will be fun for both me and Betty Lou. She is pretty sane for a JRT and I haven't heard her bark yet. Watch some "training positive" vids on U Tube. This guy looks a little weird but he is a REALLY good trainer/teacher.


----------



## Gene01

DS,
That tire changing story is pretty funny. When I bought my used 250 I found that the guy that had it was more interested in looks than use, I think. Among all the other after market stuff, he had put those individual chromed lug nut covers on the lugs. When I went in for a rotation, the young guy assigned to do the job tried taking a few off with the air wrench. Needless to say, they all came off after that. I don't care if my nuts show.

Got the compressor mod done. Now, we'll see. But she did tell me that she's not touching "that damned thing again". My Rigid oscillating belt/drum sander uses a left hand nut to secure the belt/drum. It's a good thing she never tried to change a belt!


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Thanks for the video tip. We will watch it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

Do not forget to let the Betty Lou watch the DVDs also so she can learn.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today's progress - I'm looking for some brutally honest comments before actually making one to give away.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quiet in here tonight! 
Just got back from dinner at the neighbour's house. Headed for bed.

74


----------



## JL7

Andy - Betty Lou is lookin' good…...enjoy your new buddy…

74 - even Randy is missing?? Not to mention Marty….

Been make too many trips to the hospital lately…..lot's of family in town and going's on….we are at that awkward hospice stage and it's not that fun….

Rex - hope you are finding some relief…..

Peace….....


----------



## Gene01

Hi Jeff.
G'nite 74.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the ER again.

Didn't keep me this time.

I am "Boo-coo doped up" though. A LONG needle to the back of the neck, valuim pills, and some other stuff. Back of neck is numb. Seems there is a nerve running down the right side of my face doing a number on me head. BP now back down to normal, after spiking up into the 190s…

Missing work tonight (not really) because of all the meds in me head. NOT allowed behind the whell of anything with a motor in it, either, or a powered wood working tool…


----------



## JL7

Hi Gene, Still waiting for an update on those jewelry boxes…...hint hint..

Hang in there Bandit, stay out of the street…


----------



## ssnvet

Here is my "finishing" project for the day…


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope an "Ambert Alert" has been issued for me!!!!
I'm just too tired ~~jklp;o90876lm,;'

~

~

~
to think of responses, let alone type them!!!


----------



## JL7

Ambert Alert??


----------



## JL7

Matt doesn't link his projects. so I will:

Looks good Matt..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff keeping you and your sister in prayers ,you have been getting a lot of hard hits here lately ,hang in there my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if you want Marty or William just mention TRAINS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9coh7mBHwr4#t=4


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…..you are the man…...how's that new DC?


----------



## JL7

And thanks for the Coe…!


----------



## JL7

Eddie…that's Warren Haynes standing next to DAC…..didn't realize they ever played together…..very cool…


----------



## JL7

Eddie….more…...

I saw Coe in the stock yards of St. Paul many years ago….....when I say stock yards, I mean pens where cattle poop before their demise….I saw things that night I will never forget…..good and bad.

Warren Haynes is the self proclaimed hardest working man in music. He might be right. I've seen 3 Gov't Mule shows and none have disappointed….never got to see the Gregg Allman shows…...

For Eddie….....






Rock on…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good looking projects, Sandra and Maniac!


----------



## DamnYankee

This as political as I will get here … If you are interested in knowing more about the budget and why Fiscal conservatives do not like Obamacare (it cost too much) read this
http://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2013/08/federal-spending-by-the-numbers-2013


----------



## GaryC

Did someone move the coffee pot?


----------



## DamnYankee

I think so Gary


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents.

Feeling like a BAD hockey Mom this morning.
This is the first year there are actual tryouts, as in not everyone makes it to the competitive team.
My son has his goalie assessment today.
I went online last night to confirm the time. There were 2 practices and two games this past week that I had NO idea about….
So he essentially has one game and his assessment. He's probably out of the running already because I didn't check the website (or WE didn't check the website - hubby didn't know either)

Saying a little prayer that he'll still be considered…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
thanks Jeff its been awhile hearing them they played some great stiff

ok who took the coffee pot ?

DY this is as political as i can get for both party s the word politics is from the root word poly meaning many and ticks meaning a blood sucking parasite


----------



## ssnvet

That's a bummer Sandra…. But at some point in time, the kiddies need to own their busy schedules themselves. I know you all take your hockey pretty seriously up there, so I hope your son can still play.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, you hit the nail on the head with that!

Jeff, Thanks for asking but, not much progress to report. Life got in the way. Been winterizing machines and irrigation systems. Still need to do a LOF on the Polaris Ranger. Plus, wife just completed a "frame off" rehab of a maple dining table. BEAUTIFUL JOB, too. It's missing it's leaves, so thats a job that needs doing. THEN, work can resume on the jewelry chests. Major box parts and door rails and stiles are cut and dadoed. Was in the process of dadoing the top and bottom slabs to accept the tenoned sides when life interrupted. Hopefully, work can resume by the end of the week.

I found our coffee pot, but it's empty!


----------



## bandit571

I feel like the coffee pot around here was half-n-half. Half coffee and half Jack D. , Head still spinning around, balance ain't quite there, either. Maybe the Mountain Dew I got was 80 proof??

Got two planes refurbbed, one turned out GREAT, the other? Not so good. Trying to adjust to get a smoother's shaving out of a Shelton 04 smooth plane, and snapped the small tab that moves the iron around. Bummer!!

On tap (hmmm??) for today? Not sure, can't drive anything yet, can't really walk. Might have to pull a "Randy" and sit on my butt all day…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfit, and Randy.

Found my coffee pot amd brewed some Dutch coffee which is being consumed now.

Had a great day yesterday, and on Friday I managed to get Bertha's top flattened using a hand-held planer, the big Bosch sander and the Porter Cable sander. The surface is really flat now and ready for cutting the slots for the track and dog holes. I was pleased to get that part done.

Yesterday, my son called me and asked if he could bring over 3 of my smal grandsons who wanted to make a basic bird house. Of course I was thrilled at the prospect, and agreed. However I was totally surprised when he showed up with two granddaughters and one grandson instead.
It was a great teaching experience, all the way from the beginning. They learned about the tools they were going to use, and I made them do it all from scratch. The girls as well as the boy loved it even though they did not finish their projects, and are anxious to come out again to finish them.
I may have some pics to post later.
Even though I was stuck in my chair most of the time and dosed up on vicodin, it was a wonderful day for me which I needed so much.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## DS

Day 6-still can't log in to buy health insurance…
(I know, I know. I sound like a broken record, er website.)


----------



## GaryC

Found the pot. Made some fresh. Anybody want some?
Sandra, here's to our goalie getting the assignment. Let them know that there are about 70,000 on this forum in his corner.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh Yeah:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah again:


----------



## ssnvet

Glad I got my painting done yesterday,, as it's raining today.


----------



## HamS

Good afternoon. Colts are going but they are behindnow, but probably the Luck is with us.


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Glad you had a good day (and the grandkids were a bonus).

Now about those hats, the first pic looks like a good grampa hat, the second puts me in mind of Elmer Fudd!


----------



## GaryC

ooooooooo


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - glad to hear you had a good day.

Just got back from the hockey rink. While we don't know for sure, our son announced when we were leaving that he didn't think he was going to make the cut. (I think he's right) He'll still be able to play at the recreational level, which is better than being dumped in over his head anyway. And he's 9, so as long as he's having fun.

Matt - yes, hockey is pretty serious business up here. I've never been into sports much, but I'm happy to support my kids if that's what they want to do. We had a good chat on the way home about character, and how the test of a man is not how he does when everything goes well, but how he does when things aren't going well.

He didn't want to call his father yet, so I think the tears will be coming later. Hubby is away for work for who knows how many days more.

Mama needs a drink…


----------



## Airspeed

Hi all! My broken foot is better so I started this chest yesterday, thought I'd try to sell it at one of the local craft/antique stores. Yesterday I spent most the evening cutting compound angles for the top and clamping them all together, had it perfect so I walked up stairs to relax, about 20 minutes later I heard a pop sound in my basement shop, went down and found one of my clamps had slipped moving all the joints. I spent an hour trying to clean up and recut what joints I could, it's back together but not as perfect as it was, I had to use my nail gun to keep it aligned, now I have to fill a few holes. I have the tray started, it will slide on a couple rails. I also have to order a pair of lifts for the lid, haven't decided which to get yet. I have a lock for it.

I won't stain pine because I've never had luck getting it to look right so it's either getting a few coats of lacquer or a thinned paint finish. I'm thinking a faded blue, kinda antique looking, what do you guys think? I'm also trying to figure out what something like this could sell for? I got the pine for free but it would have cost $70/$80 to buy. I can't really find one similar online to get a price idea, what do you think I might ask for something like this?

I'll post more pics when it's done (today or tomorrow)


----------



## ArlinEastman

hahahaha

That was funny Andy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

New Orleans Saints 5 and 0

Sandra sorry to hear that ,its a big thing in a 9 year olds world ,

airspeed glad to hear the foot is healing at first i thought you were going to say the foot was the loud pop ,chest looks great ,i have used golden oak stain on pine and it turns out good most the time just got to wipe it off pretty quick

Rex just how many hats do you have ,still like the cowboy one the best ,and know you enjoyed the grand kids

Ham i always liked the colt just dont know why they got rid of their coach he was a good one and Manning was too.


----------



## GaryC

Who dat whoot

Great chest. Compound miters are boogers

Rex, I printed the first pic. Gonna put it on the wall. You look so…..uh….you know


----------



## Momcanfixit

You have a nice chest there, airspeed!

Seriously though, I like the look of it. I'd prefer lacquer if I were to pick. It looks really nice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Where did my post go???

Nice chest, etc etc…. personally think lacquer would be better….


----------



## bandit571

A Woman calling out "Nice chest"??

Hey, Randy, what happened to the Pats???

Docs have me off work until tomorrow night, that's two nights off, and this one WAS for double time. Just can't seem to win anymore…

Got so mad at my Baleigh hat, it was flung away while I was trying to get a drain plug out. It would either be in me eyes, or, falling onto the floor. Don't know where it landed, either….


----------



## bandit571

Had to help drag a cedar Cedar Chest downstairs. Made sure the bloody thing was empty first. Made out of solid Aromatic Red Cedar, too.


----------



## Airspeed

"You have a nice chest there airspeed" thanks! I've been working out.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Andy, zi'm about a third way through my hats ….. more to come.

Nice chest Airhead.

Gary, I appreciate you printing the pic and putting it up, but please remember people might talk and think we drink coffee from the same mug.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, at your age and my age….do you really give a rip what people think?
But, if you wish, I shall take the picture down and send it to the local museum


----------



## boxcarmarty

A fire fighter was working on the engine outside the Station, when he noticed a little boy nearby in a little red wagon with little ladders hung off the sides and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle.

The boy was wearing a fire fighter's helmet.

The wagon was being pulled by his dog and his cat.

The fire-fighter walked over to take a closer look.
'That sure is a nice fire truck,' the fire fighter said with admiration.

'Thanks,' the boy replied.
The fire-fighter looked a little closer. The boy had tied the wagon to his dog's collar and to the cat's testicles.

'Little partner,' the fire fighter said, 'I don't want to tell you how to run your rig, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar, I think you could go faster. '

The little boy replied thoughtfully, 'You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm still waiting…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

@ Sandra about your boy's hockey situation.

I tried out for baseball in HS and just had a horrible week of try outs. I knew I'd get cut and I did. Went to the Rec league and played. Had the time of my life, and really played well. I had so much fun, I never even tried out for the HS team the 2 yrs after that…just played in the Rec league and had a blast.

I guess I'm just saying, it will all work out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, The luck was with us…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check this out…..


----------



## GaryC

Ah, Marty…that ain't nothing. I do stuff like that with my pin knife all the time


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I have no words that will truly help. But I am there for you.
So are the rest of the confuzed souls.
God go with your sister.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Thanks for the firetruck/cat story. Made my night!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Sharpen your pin knife and cut me one…..

What's happenin' Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I just needed somethin' to cut thru a couple of hundred posts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What did I miss???
Certainly NOT Marty!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Todd, thanks for that. He seemed pretty okay about it before he went to bed tonight.

Weird - just got buddied by someone from my town. Nickname is 'major league door kicker'. 
Circle the wagons boys, Rex, roll out the gatling gun we may have a stalker.
Seriously though, does this mean I have to be all politically correct and always glowing about my hubby?
That would stink….. I could do that on Facebook for Pete's sake.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty and Randy in the same room? I may have to stay up a wee bit later than planned.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I guess his name is 'thedirtybeaver'. His avatar says major-league door kicker.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice job on the chest Airspeed.

Recreation league hockey is no shame Sandra. I think some of these uber competitive teams ask too much of the younger kids. There's this thing called school that is pretty important too. ;^)

I managed to get a coat of Danish on the interior of my daughters hope chest today, and install the 1/2" Baltic Birch bottom panel. Next step is to finish and the exterior and get a coat of Danish on that as well.

The weekend has gone by way to fast.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Point taken, Matt.

Yes, the weekend is gone. Monday is looming.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say weekend???
I worked the paying job yesterday….
Worked on "The Chef's" website all day today….
I got absolutely nothing accomplished for myself…
I'm not complaining, just stating the facts!!!

Looks like Marty put on his nighttime diaper and went to go suckle….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
If your little one is taking "rejection" well….
That is only because of the great job you've already done!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Thinking of your sister Jeff. Grace and peace to your family!


----------



## DIYaholic

S.F. is kicking Houston's butt!!!

I believe I either need a "Union Break" or another cold one…
Oh what the heck, why deny myself…
I'll take/have both!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is now officially tomorrow….

I'm officially outta here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Closed my eyes for one second and all of a sudden it's Monday

Morning Sandra. I know you're out there


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary.

Pass the coffee.


----------



## GaryC

You want it black or do you need that sissy stuff?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of you and your sister Jeff.


----------



## superdav721

Hello Marty.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning early birds ,its another day in paradise, coffee


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Eddie. I bet it's another day in Monroe too….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hello Dave and Eddie.

Just sent the kids out the door. Slow cooker is cooking. Taking 10 minutes and then off to the office.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hello Sandra ,yes it a cool mornin here yall ,have a good day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - No sissy stuff in my coffee old man  
Black coffee. Sometimes have a bit of milk if the coffee is horrid.

Can't procrastinate anymore. Have to head out the door.
Have a great day all.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends,
I have enjoyed a fairly productive weekend. I finished construction of the frame the cabinets will sit on. Paint to be applied tonight unless Miss Julie gets it done today. I suspect she will be busy though as there are only two more rehearsal s before the next concert.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!
Back to work today!!!!!!!!!

Airspeed - I usually charge a minimum of three times materials, usually four times. This is a rule of thumb I learned from many of my fellow woodworking club members. Three times materials for family/friends, four times for others. This has workered out well as a rule of thumb no matter the size/scope of project. For projects that took A LOT of work/skill (and fairly obviously) five times materials.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gene01

I'd wish you all a good mornin' but, it's still DARK! I wouldn't be up yet but….well some of you old guys will understand.
Got the LOF done on the Polaris. Found some critical rubber bushings that are disintegrating on the steering and stabilization systems. Looks like a trip to the dealer is in order. The thing is only 6 years old with 600 hours. But, we've certainly used and abused it mightily.
Disassembled an old oak pedestal table. A couple of screws holding the base to the top broke as they were being twisted out. Had to pry the attachment off. One of the oak boards broke in half. Had to repair that and vice grip the broken screws out. 
Today, we'll assemble the maple table the wife refinished. 
THEN….I can get back to work on the jewelry chests. 
Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY thanks for the rule of thumb you gave to airspeed ,always have trouble setting a price ,usually its to low but will keep this in mind ,


----------



## DamnYankee

What I did on my days off










Built the bridge/platform, rails, stairs and the walls.

Theya re painted with a base coat prior to getting their full paint job. I still need to add some rails. The stairs on the right (stage left) swing out.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## HamS

What's the show?


----------



## bandit571

mornin'to ya…

First Mountain Dew isn't enough, need another to move out of the chair.

Have at least one Dr. app. today, may be more.

Three day work weekend is now just tonight, maybe.

Going up and down stairs is a bit hard today, may not get any wood working done.


----------



## Gene01

Cute, Gary.
Will FEMA respond? Ooops, forgot about the shutdown.


----------



## revwarguy

Sandra -

We had a good chat on the way home about character, and how the test of a man is not how he does when everything goes well, but how he does when things aren't going well.

No worries, you're a GREAT soccer Mom.

DY, that's a really ambitious set construction, well done!

Randy, I know you've been putting off doing something about your procrastination impulse, but there is a really good and easy to read book you would get a lot from - its called The War of Art by Pressman. Look it up, its really great for anyone wanting to stop feeling bad about not getting things done.


----------



## DamnYankee

The show is Oliver!

The bar "Three Cripples" and the bedroom scene are not in the picture,


----------



## DS

Day 7

Gateway Timeout
The proxy server did not receive a timely response from the upstream server.
Reference #1.b71a32b8.1381156243.246b26d2StillSUX2BU


----------



## HamS

Oliver is on the short list for our next show.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - as a family this is our 2nd time of doing Oliver. Once with the local little theater ages ago and this time with the kids school.

My oldest daughter has the part of Ms Bedwin. I am playing the Chairman (barkeep) and Dr Grimwig while my wife is playing Old Sally. My youngest (age 11) is assistant stage manager. Additionally I am building set and my wife is doing costuming.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oliver…in a school environement…was difficult to cast due to the large number of boys needed.


----------



## HamS

We just use girls. In Peter Pan we only had three boys in a cast of 20 some kids. They were all supposed to be boys.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I'm off to see the wizard with the long skinny finger. I suspect my voice will be an octave higher when I get back. Oh well…...


----------



## Gene01

(spoken in falsetto) Good luck with that, Gary.


----------



## superdav721

Morning Sandra!


----------



## superdav721

I ordered a half a side of leather yesterday.
Oh boy 17 to 20 SF of leather!


----------



## ssnvet

Hello Nubbies…

Dentist this a.m. and NO CAVITIES!!! Which given the amount of candy bars I sneak, is no minor accomplishement. (yes, I'm far worse than the kids… and I have to sneak so they don't beg to share the contraband).

Setting up a new mfg. cell in the foam dept. at work this week for a fairly high volume seat cushsion contract we won. Margins are tight on this job so we need to be efficient.

Most of the time we're a job shop on steroids (many part numbers run each day, but all low volume orders) so no individual part number has the volume to really merit special set ups.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - several girls will (there is no good way to say this…) have boy roles, however, it can be difficult with some of the high school girls.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

G'DAY fellow misfits, and Randy.

Here's the proof from Saturday"










day:


----------



## Airspeed

Very cool Roger. Do you put on a class for kids in your shop? I tried to do that once, I even tried to volunteer at the high school wood shop but they wouldn't let me! I'm not even a criminal! It's kinda a bummer how little kids are interested in shop classes these days, when I went to school we all wanted to go to wood or metal shop, more than could for in the shop, these shops are nearly empty now. I think some sort of shop class should be mandatory, at least teach the kids a little about how things are made. 
Good for you Roger!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Airhead,

These were 3 of my many grandchildren's first time at the shop. I taught engineering design graphics at college for 8 years in the 80's, and I really enjoyed it, except the admin BS.
Started from scratch with them, going over safety, tools and materials before selecting or cutting anything, at times along the way, I popped in some quizzes. 
I'll finish on their next visit putting the BH together, then finishing is going to be their own choice. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with. For material, they were all given one picket fence stave, which cost just over $1 each, just to prove they did not have to spend much to make something.

It was also a great shot in the arm for me too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Airhead, when I was at high school we did have course on woodworking, metal working and machine tools and building construction (framework and masonry) as well as all The science course and physics, so it was a well rounded technical hands - on introduction to how things are done. Much better subjects than today's over the top sports and other useless job skill crap.


----------



## Airspeed

Nice work Roger! I used to want to be a wood shop teacher, I loved wood shop, funny thing is I failed wood shop! I had a unisaw at home, had it for a long time and knew how to use it. My first school project was a jewelry box and it was supposed to be built with only hand tools, one day we had a substitute so I went to town finishing my box on the table saw, did some fancy inlays and had it done that day while my classmates were still chopping their parts. My teacher didn't believe me when I told him I did it all by hand and gave me a fat old F!

I have my grand kids in the shop when they visit, each one has built a little box to put stuff in. I let them use clamps, drill, and with careful guidance I let them cut on the table saw. They get so excited when they make something and show it to granny and their mom. It's a nice feeling.

Keep teaching!


----------



## superdav721

Cool shop class Roger.
What did you learn?


----------



## bandit571

Off work yet tonight, damn BP spikes, last one was a 170/100 AT the heart doctor's office. I stand up, and take a few steps ….Backwards. Then i seem to be able to walk forwards, I think. Things still a-spinning around, or is it me??? About like being in a pub a few hours, except I haven't had a wee drop in two months.

Got beat out on a rusty old Millers Falls #14, by a lousy quarter! Bummer! Got to be Monday…

Have about six planes to post on fee-bay later, IF I can get this new camera-ooski to focus…..

Who is teaching whom there, Rex? The only time my GrandBRATS want in the shop is to "borrow" some tools to work on a car they trashed, again….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- That is a photo worth hanging on the wall, for sure! Nice looking family too!

*Dave*- Where did you buy your leather and what are you using it for?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good looking set of students Rex ,bet you enjoyed it as much as them .just about didnt recognize you with out that hat


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

HEY guys, it was really rewarding for me, I had a great time and was so pleased that the grandkids had shown interest and had fun doing it.
Here's a couple more pics, I'm even standing too, enjoy:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Eddie, the chemo took all my hair - everywhere. Now when it's winter I have to wear a balls blanket.
Still, on the bright side, I have not shaved for a very long time, just like you.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Roger, those pictures are 100% awesome!!!

I'm sure having the family over was just a blast.

And BTW, you still look quite dapper!

(FYI-BBQ-Todd, formally known as Bullethead here….after all the gun violence in the USA, esp. Sandy Hook I decided to change my screen name)-Hope I'm still welcome here in this thread.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - funny on the contraband.

There's a grocer/convenience store halfway between my office and home. It's just the right distance for me to consume a bag of chips or a chocolate bar before getting home and telling the kids not to spoil their supper!

Bandit - so what you're saying is that you'd be a very cheap drunk right about now??


----------



## bandit571

Already started on the hangover, too.

Got some new meds, so we'll see how long this buzz lasts. 
didn't feel like this even riding in a closed up 2-1/2 Army truck with a few bong smokers. The kind of people that could filled a barracks up with their smoke so bad that one could not see to the other end. And get a buzz just from all the smoke in there, too.

Might TRY to go to the Dungeon Shop, if naught else but to check on a few items. Got some metal polish the other day, and would like to try it on some cast iron parts….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad to see that all your hard work getting the shop in shape paid off!!!

Who knows how long those bird houses will last….
But the memories created will last forever!!!

I could use some good WW instruction….
How much is tuition???

Stumpy,
I think Dave will be dying that leather black….
And making full head/face masks with zippers!!! ;^0


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm am soooooooo mad at you…..
[email protected]#$%^&0876$%^&98(?>098<>*&^%?><
I can't even type coherently….


----------



## DIYaholic

You went and had a beer tasting, yesterday….
And didn't invite everyone from the Stumpy Saloon, namely ME!!!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Rex. You almost have a smile on your face. Nothin like grandkids.
Well, that doc has one of the nicest fingers I've ever experienced. Got to go for a CT. He said he was considering a scope and a possible biopsy. I tried to tell them my name was Gary, not Rex. Didn't help
At least I"ll get some shop time tomorrow. That's a plus


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy,
http://www.brettunsvillage.com/leather/sides.htm
I got the first one in the list.
I am wanting chisel roll, haversack and a few odds and ends.
I will be making the hardware for these projects.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Got an appointment tomorrow at the Pain Clinic in Temple. The first one there that asks me if I am any pain today will end up with some.

Tuition is free. If the word spreads to all my grandchildren from the ones that came, I might have to regulate class sizes as I have 14 grandchildren !


----------



## ssnvet

Rex has a new handle….. Teach!

Looking for motivation to get to the dungeon and have at sanding.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
The faster you get to the dungeon….
The quicker the sanding will be done!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Sins outside Irish Pubs - Just for my old buddy Bandit*


----------



## bandit571

And me with all these meds a-brewin, and can't have a sip…...

Find a large mug
Find a 7 oz can of Schlitz Malt Liqueuer (hic)
Dump brewski into mug
Refill can with 151 RUM Bocardi

Dump rum into mug, and swallow the entire contents straight down the hatch.

Repeat as needed…

the is a football team named after this drink. Maybe Martinio could tell who they are.


----------



## bandit571

Find a large mixing bowl, metal as plastic might melt

Add one quart of steaming hot water
three large scoops of brown sugar
three large scoops of butter
one fifth of your best rum
stir until well blended
serve by the full pint glass until gone

Rodgers Rangers Panther Juice


----------



## bandit571

Find a large pitcher

Fill it with crushed ice

add one can of Wyler's Lemonade mix ( a wee one, of course)

add one fifth of 100 proof gin, and stir until well blended. Beefeaters usually works quite well

Serve in what ever looks like a tall glass of lemonade, whose to know it ain't?


----------



## JL7

Very cool photos Rex…..and the time spent with the grand kids is cool too….! Really cool….

Thanks folks for the kind words…...


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, You'all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Roger, Great pub board pics!

I picked up Betty Lou and took her on all my calls with me today. She was very good for her first day so I'm in love!

My best friend went to look at a Woodmizer sawmill on CL near him. He called and told me I own it as it was too good to pass up! I trust his judgement. I'm thinkin that I had an exceptionally good day! Time will tell.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy….

Double cool, a new pup and a Woodmizer! *You suck! *


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - a new dog and a new tool. Sounds like the makings of a fantastic day. (YOU SUCK!) 
Pictures of Betty Lou take precedence over pictures of the sawmill.

Randy - Shucks, you missed it.

Came to the costly realization that if my kitchen cabinets have to be replaced, they'd look quite nice in the garage. As would the countertop….. This 'free' floor from the insurance company is going to end up being expensive.


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats on the mill Andy.

I hired a Woodmizer man back in '96 to mill 10,000 BF of beams and boards from logs I cleared on my wooded lot, just after I left the navy. I tended the sawyer, skidding logs and hoisting beams with my little tractor, and I've wanted a Woodmizer ever since. They are the Cadillac of band saw mills.

Here's some snaps from my scrap book…. Some of the hardest work I ever did, and the funnest too!




























Good luck with the mill Andy! I'm seriously jealous.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wee small rant -

For 17 days, I've been doing without a medication that has worked famously for me for the past two years. For some reason, there has been a supply issue. I stopped in again today at my pharmacy to check. The pharmacist kept apologizing saying they had called 'all over town' and the other pharmacies were having the same problem, etc etc. She said she'd try again today. There are no generics or similar drugs.

So later in the day, I was at Costco picking up a few things. I went by the pharmacy and thought 'it won't hurt to ask'
Asked the pharmacist and GUESS WHAT? They had lots of it. And they are immediately across the street from my pharmacy. I couldn't believe it. They called my pharmacy, who by then had finally tracked some down two hours away. To make a long story longer, the two pharmacies bounced me back and forth until I was so tired I burst into tears. I gave up and went home, and my pharmacist had the prescription delivered to my door.

Moral of the story. If you want something done right, do it yourself.
For 17 days, I trusted that they were actually looking into it. First day I do it myself, Bingo.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry to hear that Sandra… Sounds like checking all over town really meant, put in a requisition with their supplier and then sat on their hands


----------



## JL7

74 - sorry to hear of the incompetence…...new cabinets in the shop sounds good tho…..and I guess you get new kitchen cabinets as well…...but think of those shop cabinets!


----------



## Momcanfixit

There certainly is ample incompetence around. But the shop cabinets will keep my mind occupied.

Enough whining. Headed for bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
There's no crying in baseball….
Opps, that wasn't baseball….
NEVERMIND!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That "burst into tears" works every time (if yer a girl!)

Matt, Looks like you had a crew on that milling. You may have to come help as I am the entire "crew" and my tractor with the loader died. I always try to do things the hard way. I can pay my help with fresh sawn lumber if anyone is interested.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy,

The sawyer was a retired KLM airline pilot who bought the mill and built a huge timber frame to keep himself out of trouble. He was pushing 70 and as strong as an ox. I had to hustle to keep up with him… But then again, he drove the mill and I had to load, unload, sticker and stack. I guess it pays to own the keys :^). The other "crew member" was a navy friends dad, who also had recently retired.


----------



## DIYaholic

The news is over….

My thoughts are with those that are suffering….
I think that is every nubber out there!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, what I learned was remembering how much I liked teaching.

Jeff, all the best to you, sister and family.

I'll be off early Tuesday morning fpr the pain clinic appointment. Should be home sometime late afternoon.

Everyone have a great Tuesday.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends.
Notthing interesting, just morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham. Pass the coffee. Gary must be lollygagging around this morning.

Rex - it looks like you were enjoying yourself - and the kids were too. They will most certainly remember what you are teaching them.

Andy, I hate to say you're right, but you're right. I don't do the waterworks often, but it certainly got me results yesterday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2013/08/13/rainbow-loom-founder-ng/

My kids have one of these. They make great Christmas presents for you grandparents out there.
A couple of pegs and some elastics - and the founders are millionaires. Nice.


----------



## GaryC

Morning
Sandra, not lollygagging….. my keeper is home today. Already snapping the whip


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
Been to the next doc yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra… Those Rainbow bands fit the nitche of "birthday party gift" very nicely. I wish I could come up with something like that. They took two existing smash hits, pot holder weaving kits and silly bands, and combined them. Only in North America! (where we are frivolous and have $17 to blow on gifts for our kids friends)

I'm having a major alergy melt down today, and neither Zirtec or Benedryl is touching it. Looking forward to that first hard frost!


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers

Yep….that's all I've got….


----------



## bandit571

Anybody see a head floating by? If so, please return it to me.

Head is still going it's own way, doesn't matter whch way I go. Thinking about a walk down to the Luteran Center, to see if they have any more tools I like.

Had things set up to load the CD about the new camera….."Failed to load" came up

Had items set up to take some photos for fee-bay selling, batteries died.

MIGHT have got a few of the newest jack plane, maybe?????


----------



## GaryC

gene, went yesterday. Got the friendly finger. Drew blood and pee'd in the cup. Waiting now on a call to tell me when I go in for a cat scan. May have to do the scope. Don't really like that idea. You know, just another day in an old man's life.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Getting older is not a sport for sissies for sure but it beats the alternative!

It appears that poopiecat and a few others are not big fans "our" thread. That just breaks my heart….NOT!


----------



## Airspeed

Any reason not to use magnets in a storage chest? I want to install a removable divider in a chest I'm building and was thinking of using magnet pairs to hold it in place. I have some very strong neo magnets and would flush mount them in the walls and floor of the chest and in the divider edges. I'm wondering if I should worry about erasing someone's old video tapes, cassettes or mini discs or possibly ruining an old watch. Should I be concerned? I have alternative ideas but magnets would be a lot less intrusive than a latch and would be a little cooler (cooler as in groovy!). Any magnet experts out there?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, If you can still pee, that's a good thing, right? 
I've had a colonoscopy every 3 years since I was 50. Is that the scope route you are talking about? If so, it's not bad at all. The day or so prior is a real b!#$%, though.

Andy, I'm sorry for those guys, too. But then, it's an open forum-ette here. Maybe it's the high level of intellectual acuity scintillating repartee that scares them off.

Airspeed, better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## DIYaholic

No time for "idle chatter"....

I'm off to throw sharp pointed projectiles,
while consuming adult alcoholic beverages!!!

I'll catch up and check in later….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Did you learn anything useful in shop class???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, So do you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated,

"If Ford had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."

In response to Bill's comments, Ford issued a press release stating:

If Ford had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics (and I just love this part):

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash…......twice a day.

2.. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3… Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue.
For some reason you would simply accept this.

4…. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine.

5….. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would run on only five percent of the roads.

6…... The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation" 
Warning light.

I love the next one!!!

7….... The airbag system would ask, "Are you sure?" before deploying.

8…..... Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

9…...... Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

10…....... You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happenin' Dave…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, nope…wrong route. They called and said I have to have a CT. Two days later I will have a cystoscope, then a biopsy. 
Ya know, nothing like this ever happened to me until I started hangin around with this crowd. Who's the guilty dude that passed this on to me?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That would be Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Gary,
Hope they can get what they need with the cystoscope and it'll be the last one!!!!
And in answer to your question, my $$$ is on Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or Marty. It's the quiet ones you have to watch for. (which rules me out altogether)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, it's actually kind of ironic - taking time to comment on a thread that you think is a waste of time..
(Not you Jim - you just asked a justified question)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim - Come on over! I have a great joke about two peanuts walking down the street….. (wait for it)

One was assaulted!


----------



## bandit571

Who ever it is, got me too…

ER over the weekend, again, off work until Thursday, with a Doctors visit on Friday.

As for that plane









Might have it about done…


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Your response on that "other thread" was just perfect!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I hope so too. One is enough

Sandra, never heard that one. But:
Did you hear about the woman that backed into a propeller?
Disaster!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

NEWS FLASH:
My appointment today was not a waste of time. The clinic, which is an adjoining building to the main hospital was the venue, and just as I got there word came that my denied procedure had been approved.
So I had a day of prep work for surgery on Friday to be done so that the already approved second procedures could be done some time afterwards.
Friday I will go in and they will insert a balloon in T12, inflate it like a jack, then they will fill the gap in with cement. This will take off the pressure where T12 is crushed, I may be 1/2" taller. 

Roll on Friday.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: you realize that you might have made PK's block list, right?

Between the handplane thread and here, just about fills the day, the others I go are just a bit of frosting on a very large cake.

good luck Rex, old bean! Maybe later this week , they will find out what is wrong with me….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - Good one. I'll have to remember it for the kids.

Bandit - I can live with that. I don't know the guy at all.

Rex - Good news. Spinning your wheels is frustrating - at least now you'll be moving forward. Or up, whichever.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, finally, some good news. Happy for you. How long is the star? Do you know?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, If PK blocks you, you will be in good company!

Roger, That sounds like you finally got some good news. YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex,I just saw this…awesome for Friday!!!! Tell them to make you 6 ft 4 inches tall


----------



## GaryC

I've been working on this box for probably 2 months. Just don't get much done. I think I posted one like this before. I don't post much stuff. I've been building boxes with beveled trays. I bevel the inside walls of the box and the outside walls of the tray. That way I have no cleats or ledges holding the tray. Usually, I cut the bevel at somewhere between 8 & 12 degrees. This one is cut at 5 degrees. It seems, the lighter the bevel, the more the suction holding it in.










It fits flush enough










I'm thinking of drilling two small pinholes along the back corners to relieve the vacuum

Still have to build the lid and finish and all that jazz


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Nice work Gary!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks Todd


----------



## JL7

Gary - that is super cool…..the bevel idea is really trick….....it would take me 8 tries to get those cuts right…..nice. And good luck with the biopsy business, doesn't sound like fun…....

Rex…..so you're finally gonna fix that pain in your a$$, I mean back…..good deal…

And Dave is hoarding leather…....should be interesting…....I'm guessing glass blowing should be next on his list…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, thanks. Give it a try. It's not that hard. You can do it


----------



## DIYaholic

It's very late….

So I will only comment on a few veeeeeery important items….

Most important: GREAT news, Rex!!!!

A close second: I played darts very well tonight….
My teammates, not so well!!!
(BTW: I lie a lot!!!)

Totally irrelevant: Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I won't be able to oversleep and get to work late….
Unless I go to sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Coffee's ready, Sandra

I might just do something worthwhile today…......for a change


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary. I hope there's lots of coffee this morning.

Hope to finish this today









It will be the last cutting board for a bit. Time to move on to the growler totes.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, that's nice work. I need to try one - one of these days


----------



## HamS

Morning,
Got in an hour of shop time this morning. Got the DC bag emptied and the floor swept. I seem to move the same wood scraps around many times.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham.

Nice clean shop is a good way to start the day. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## HamS

I think there is a nature vs nurture question in shop care. In my shop every horizontal surface seems to attract hardware,finishing supplies,tools and all manner of miscellaneous clutter. My dad's shop was like this ,my uncle's shop is like this and grandpa's shop was like this. Is this learned behavior, natural behavior or simply the way of all shops? A philosophical inquiry to start the day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morring ,

Sandra good looking board ,well said on the other thread ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham,i have the same here if it s horizontal surface its a catch all

Gary good looking box ,hopefully its starting to cool off enough to set some shop time over there now really has cooled off here hasnt been over 95 for a week r so

Randy i didnt read all of the other thread its like Sandra said if you dont care for it just dont read it its not hard to click a button but you are one of the ones that always supportive and encourageing others in this wood working journey your ok ,now i will shut up or you will get the big head wait you already have one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex its about time for you to get a break ,pray it helps and stops some of the pain ,

Stumpy went by duck dynasty and its still to many tourist in there ,i will try to catch it on a slow day and i can get in there when its not a lot of folks in there and get you autographs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit hope they find the whats up there with ya , i spend time on this tread and read all of the hand plane thread too and others ,there is more lollygagging here than some but keeping lite hearted is a easer way for me to learn this craft and its tools , and keeping you in my prayers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Todd i like BBQ better too but the other was ok ,you may be right on it

Andy how s betty lou working out ,is she taking to ya

Jeff hang in there my friend ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet box, *Gary*!
First rate cutting board, *Sandra*!
Show us some more pictures, *Rex*!
Mornin *Eddie, Ham* and *Randy*!
Congratulations *Detroit Tigers!*


----------



## Gene01

Rex, That's great news! Praying it's all good for you Friday.

Gary, That's a neat concept for the box/tray. And a very nice looking box, as well. 
And, yep, once would be enough! Good luck, my friend.

Ham, flat surfaces are just too inviting for miscellany. Someone once advised to put away five items before you leave the shop and another five when you come back in. At that rate it would take me over a month to just make a dent in the mess.

Good looking board there, *74*. Watch it. I've heard they can be addictive. Jeff may be on the downhill slide.

Detected a little slippage in the tranny on the Ranger. Took it in expecting to have the belts changed for around $80. Nope. Needs a whole new tranny for a mite less than $400. Gotta bite the bullet. Mail box is a mile and 3/4 away and, we need it for snow plowing.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
My son called me last night and said the bird house students will be coming over tonight for 3 hours to continue work on the ir bird houses. Looking forward to that and got to prepare for their visit.

Friday's surgery is great news and when done will allow them to go ahead with the other radiation treatments that were previously scheduled, the predict that the treatments will reduce the pain by 80%.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## chrisstef

Just wanted to pop in and wish ya good luck Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - some of my favorite pics are when I had my two - then very young - daughters building bird houses. Good times. Good luck with surgery.


----------



## superdav721

What up Marty!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

What up Marty! Must be out on his pontoon


----------



## GaryC

I didn't know Marty was from Arkansas


----------



## Gene01

I think it's Indiana….but what's the difference?
Oh yeah, there's mountains in Arkansas.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think thats Marty and Randy not sure ,Rex was there i see his hat on the table


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

had a guy sent me this picture and wants me to build him one for his camp ,working on it will post when its done looks simple enough im going with some pine think 2×4s and ply.hadnt got a price yet but going to use DYs method of the price


----------



## DIYaholic

It's gonna be a looooong night….

I HAVE to clean the house and my bedroom!!! Been putting that off for a while.
I ran out of time to procrastinate….

Mother, brother and sister are scheduled to arrive for a weekend visit in t-minus 24 hours!!!

In other late breaking news….
My 2003 Mazda Tribute is requesting some very expensive TLC.
I need to replace all six ignition coils, new plugs, along with an intake manifold gasket.
For the low, low, low cost of $900.00.

That should fix the miss fires that are happening. If it does not….
Then the PCM (computer module) will need to be replaced.
For the low, low, low cost of $1,200.00!!!!

So much for the paint job for the old Tribute, or Christmas presents for family and friends….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Enjoy your shop class this evening!!!
Best of luck with the surgery and pain relief!!!

Everyone else….
Carry on….


----------



## DS

Eddie, I love the pontoon picnic table boat. What a cool idea!
Doesn't look too expensive either.


----------



## DS

*Randy*, I just went through that a few months ago with a Nissan Sentra… I replaced all those things on your list only to find out it was a dirty fuel injector…

You might pull and clean those before dropping lots of cash. I sure wish I had.

Also, there is an easy way to test where the problem is by pulling the low voltage coil wire one cyl at a time until the sound of the engine doesn't change (That cylinder is misfiring.)

Then swap the plugs of that cylinder with an adjacent one and see if the misfire moves to the other cylinder. If it moves then that part is faulty.

If the misfire stays on the same cyl then look at the next component. (Coil pack, fuel injector, etc.)

Good luck.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Betty Lou and I are in love! She is really trying to be a good girl. And I know she can't feel good with a chest full of dead heartworms! I really like the design of that table to hide the firearms.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pictures, Andy. Pictures.


----------



## JL7

Nice board….*74* They are addictive…....

Nice Boat…..*Eddie*........like the elusive end table….the only question is, how many guns do you need in camp….....I'll say 5…....

Still cutting dowels…..got a new jig…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good video Jeff.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Tonight:


----------



## JL7

Good going Rex….....trifecta…....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I posted a pic of Betty Lou already (but I'll try to take more for you).

Roger, Looks like you had a great day in the shop. All 3 of you look pleased.

Jeff, That dowel maker is pretty cool but I assume NOT inexpensive. Think I'll stick with the router table method at least until I get the new mill to pay for itself! NO NEW TOYS is my new mantra! EDIT- $200 for the basic 1" tool or $379 for the complete set to make dowels from 1/4"-1".


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
It looks as if everyone (especially you) had a great time in shop class.
When are final exams??? ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Two great bird boxes and tons of memories they'll never forget. Nice smiles too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you built more than bird houses you have made some ever lasting memories ,wish i would of had some body to take the time ,believe me you made those kids day and its what its all about ,great pic Rex


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet jig Jeff ,and great video too, i,m not sure on the amount of guns wonder that myself my brother invited me to go duck hunting and when i got to the camp there were like 15 r 20 shotguns there i asked how many of us is hunting i thought it was just us 4 they said yea its just us but you can bring all the guns you want


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy just wondering will she eventually pass those worm ,recon she'll chase off those armydiller


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex, woodworking with the family and procedure on Friday….a super week!

Eddie, love the boat pic…freakin LOL!!!

Randy, commence to cleaning!


----------



## DIYaholic

The clean up is complete….
As complete as it's gonna get!!!

I need to go to sleep….
So I can hit the snooooooooooze button a couple of dozen times!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary, I made the coffee.

Rex - Great pictures. The memories made are even more important that the skills.

Todd - I don't think I've officially said hello, so hello! Since I'm up early, I'm gong to wonder over and see if you have any shop pictures on your profile. (I'm a junkie for shop ideas)

Andy - that IS a cool dowel maker….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Proof that I need more coffee - I have already seen your shop pics, Todd. They were worth looking at again.


----------



## GaryC

My word. It has taken me over an hour to get on the site. Second pot….

Good morning Sandra …. and everyone else I think it's going to be Thursday today


----------



## Gene01

Rex, Beautiful pictures. 
As eddie said, a lot more than birdhouse being built there.

Andy, Do dogs actually pass dead heart worms? Is her system compromised by having them in, the first place?

Surprise rain here this AM. Good day for dados. Coffee's done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Rex: saving both children and homeless birds from life on the streets.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…..

You're right on Andy, not cheap to make your own dowels…...I need to find a cheaper hobby or figure out how to sell dowels…..of course it's not cheap to buy pre-made dowels either not to mention if you can even find the ones you want…...I would be interested in trading the dowel maker for the Woodmizer tho!!

It's negotiation day with the former employer….it seems they are having computer issues that they can't resolve…..surprise! Should be interesting…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - Great pics! Great times! Great Grandpa!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

Great experience yesterday evening with 2 of my grand kids, enjoyed it and tanks to all for the nice comments.
Much to get done today preparing for the hospital tomorrow.

I talked to my son last night about him joining LJ"s, so maybe the dynasty will be started.


----------



## Gene01

Sock it to 'em, Jeff!


----------



## HamS

Morning,
My morning shop time was taken up with fixing the base cabinet platform that had four pieces like ladder rungs that were supposed to be 18 1/2 inches. Somehow one of them was 18 3/4. They were all cut at the same time, but obviously not to the same length. It must have grown. I think I'll patent the board stretcher technology. The counter tops are in and this isTHE LAST AND FINAL part of this kitchen job. Hopefully pics next week if the counter installer can fit us into his schedule.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I make all my dowels on the router table using roundover bit ,fence, and shop made feather boards. Sizing is right on IF you cut your blanks accurately. And the finish is extra smooth. AND it is CHEAP! I knew you former employer would be calling you!

Now about heartworms in dogs: the adult heartworms live in the heart. When you treat/kill them they die and are moved to the lungs by blood flow. There they gradually break down and are resorbed. Process takes about 30 days. Dog shouldn't overexert for the first 30 days after treatment. Betty Lou is on antibiotics as a precaution against lung infection. All the above is from my DVM daughter as I know very little about dog veterinary medicine but she is a genius! END OF TUTORIAL


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Andy and thanks to your daughter, too. 
Being long time rescue dog owners….never had a breed…I'm always curious about where they come from originally. Our new pups were found way out in the desert near Tucson. Estimated that they might have been no more than 6 weeks old. They looked well cared for, fed and clean. Another day in that heat and they would have perished, though. Can't imagine anyone disposing of an animal in such an inhumane manner. 
Your Betty Lou looks so adorable and happy. You said that she was 4 years old. Did you get any info about where she might have been?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Rex*- If he joins LJ's, send him here first. We don't wanting him getting the wrong impression of the site by meeting the normal people right off the bat.


----------



## superdav721

Put it to em Jeff.
Hit em in the pocket book.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, will your dynasty be the LJ's of the Republic of Texas?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dunno Gary, but if he picks a pseudonym, it may be Al Amo.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got my surgery arrival time - bloody hell 6:30 AM !!!!!! That means I'll have to leave the house at 5:30 am to drive hi speed to get there. Hope the surgeon is awake at that time in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening all,

Family arrived in town safe and sound. I'm off to meet up with Mother, Brother and Sister for dinner.

Rex,
Should I not type at you for a while….
Good luck to your surgeon tomorrow, err to you too!!!

All the years that I've been in Vermont, some 25 years, I have NEVER gone "Leaf Peeping"!!!
Won't be able to say anymore.

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

wow… just caught up…. you guys have been busy!

Andy…. happy for you and your new furry pal… and the reminder to check my Skippers heart worm med schedule.

Rex… kids look like they had fun and likely learned something as well…. double play!

Sandra… I'm collecting wood from my first cutting board…. you and Jeff are inspiring me.

Randy… make sure you wash your skivies for the relatives. They will be impressed :^)

Got most of the sanding done on the hope chest…. one more session and then it's clean up and finish time

Got the final word (two words actually) from my favorite Dr. of the Netherlands…. Ulcerated Colonitis :^( It could be a lot worse and is manageable…. $$$$$ I'm glad to know I'm paying for somebodies kids will be going to college…. I was just hoping it would be my own.

State of Maine is still floundering on approving ACA exchange plans…. me thinks stinky politics is running amuck.

Gave a plant tour to a prospective customer today…. We have sprinkler contractors making messes all over the place…. I don't think they were impressed.

But on the bright side… I met with a young guy in our crating dept. who's going to tech. school for mech. eng. I think I just found the right guy on 2nd shift to train on the CNC router.

As to the referneces to "that other thread".... I'm very confused. You mean to tell me that there are other threads on LJs :^)

Rub-a-dub-dub…. off to get some grub.


----------



## GaryC

Got a meatloaf ready for the oven. Waiting for my better half to get home.

Rex, I like that pseudonym. Kinda catchy.

Just think, Rex…. Sat morn when you wake up, the druggy feeling will be gone and healing will have begun. Good stuff happening for you. Looking forward to your report and will certainly have you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, No clue where she came from or her background.

Sandra,


















And the Chopper is running! I love her more today than I did yesterday.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Sandra: Hello..nice to meet you!!

Rex: I just had a colonoscopy at 0630…no issues at all.


----------



## JL7

Hey Todd, welcome to the land of mis-fit LJ's….....feel free to talk about nothing and watch the "outsiders" get annoyed. It's fun!

Cool action photos Andy….Betty Lou and the Chopper…...sweet. I have tried the router table approach for the dowels also, but my only hangup is I don't have a real wide table, so you end up with little stubby dowels…...but agreed, it's a good way to go for most stuff. I'm a bit of a sucker for unique tools. But like you said, NO MORE TOOLS (right now…)....

I worked a few hours today on my new "consulting" gig and made enough scratch to buy another one and half dowel jigs…....easiest money I've ever (earned?) made….. Might have to become a consultant when I grow up…...

They wanted to pay way less for my time, but told them it wasn't up for negotiation. Someday I'll tell you more about the chaos that is going on there…..

Good luck waking up on time and speeding into town Rex….........hope all goes well….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

JL7 said-Hey Todd, welcome to the land of mis-fit LJ's……..feel free to talk "about nothing" and watch the "outsiders" get annoyed. It's fun!

-------------------------------------------

So this is the "Seinfeld" of Lumber jock threads? LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi *Todd*. Join our thread. You'll enjoy it.

As a show of solidarity for *Rex* and his colonoscopy tomorrow, I'm going to fast for the rest of the day… well, after 11 PM for sure…

Go Tigers!


----------



## ssnvet

these Kids Snippets vids are really funny…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Remember Todd, we need pictures, or it did not happen.

And dare I say it, you need to post it on Utube.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for all the kind wishes guys, I dream about you all while I am under tomorrow


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Glad you are finally getting paid what you are worth! Only had Betty Lou 4 days. At this rate she'll be driving the tractor and feeding the horses next week. She is a 'Gift From God'.

Sandra, You had better comment on the pics! I made my wife limp out to take them just for you!

Roger, I'm praying that you get some good news for a change tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

HEY STUMP…. no need to fast. Bro Rex is not having a colonoscopy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, that's right, they are just going to jack my back up and do some concrete work to make me the adorable TALL TEXAN


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex is gonna be one "tall drink o'water" as they used to say 

And, here is the name of the place that did my colonoscopy


----------



## GaryC

yep…. he fit's in


----------



## superdav721

Rex good luck.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Elvis voice on-"thank you, thank you very much"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Todd, the Brits have a name for a colonoscopy, they call it Tunnel Vision


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

LOL….love the Brits. LOVE the show Wheeler Dealer on Velocity TV.

I've even been using the Brit term "dodgy" in my daily verncular


----------



## superdav721

Hey folks Dave needs to vent a bit.
Forgive my spelling cause medical terms aint my forte.
As yall know my wife Betty has chronic asthma.
She went through a spell of walking pneumonia.
We got her through that but she was sick to her stomach and in much pain.
She has had her stomach reattached to her diaphragm a few years back.
So they rammed another camera down her throat and made her eat a radio active egg.
What we learned is she has torn her Hiatal Hernia and has ulcers.
With further diagnosis she was told she has stomach paresis.
Her stomach is only at 10%.
They are talking of placing a pacemaker in her belly to control her digestion.
I didn't even know such a thing existed.
Or a feeding tube.
Because of Obama bin ladins health plan the only doctor we could find that might be covered under our State insurance is 3 hours away.
Remember we are both state employee's. Blue cross blue shield.
Thats about all I know yet. More doctors visits to come.
Good news. I am going to be a grandfather again 
So its my duty to keep Mawmaw around to play and raise these younguns.
Sorry I havent been keeping up as much as I should.
I do read the post and all off you wonderful people are on my mind.
Even Randy.
You guys are my friends and I do keep you close to my heart.
Even Randy.


----------



## GaryC

dang, Dave. Sorry y'all are going thru so much. I hope you can find some quick relief from all the problems. I'll keep you in my prayers for sure


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Gary.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All the best Dave


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You have got to take care of mawmaw! Health issues are always complicated but the state of things now is ridiculous. Your wife seems like a tough lady and has probably suffered quietly for some time if she's like mine. 3 hours to a doctor sucks but do whatever it takes. Meanwhile know that all your friends will have her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JL7

Dave - you and Betty have been through a lot this year, sorry to hear the latest. Sounds like you doing all you can, you're the man. We know you're serious with seeing 2 "*Even Randy*"s. Congrats on the grandbaby news….


----------



## superdav721

Roger you worry about yourself.
I need your Brit Whit to keep me on my toes


----------



## superdav721

Andy she is a tough ole girl. I though I could handle pain. But I dont hold a candle to her.
Jeff its all in life.
We are all going trough hard times
Her send this to your ex boss.
500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.
If you see them, show them this information:

BghfwlSCEr5u98iw3ks2dO88BRbjVFLETjX18Q3K3lNguqnUx-m-qX34yrk
P4PwPgnwhDgehtphOb21DqkZjFO4-6i0sCS56dOwA39TUUc9ZRccN1OMod
iEgEwLWbCbT03nNQzHYYlVtiAD2STNwaw2aTNWuiUyooCO0t52FIfLboTV
8HtdU0e0EeGjbpSmussUOimUvE8TP8xCwMmpVSn8m0jCGbtGkeh-9cI37sXp
pAMdWdOH4VYnEx2VJBr74WDYP4ih58QwAAp9nDEZo6TomayQ5uASEmx3CN
5D6cOVTIoGRUcsXbCd0RT8QJC2eoHpuajXbrW8uYVa8kEe1criZW0qdJywn
IDH1VdV2hIuHosEDU-bOiGfRQIfQNrvjYg8D28Q07-9CVrWMJJ91112v1g
y71mIjcwrIp1h0ToSTfYHPBI9pAFNmjnRdSHM0eo2CdoR0UOG7z-vJmpdqbN
OdvfKWXq0Pe5iv6aJOKelMieDThmsVLeRbTC0Wxe41TSiRQoTGbZJvbLt5X
esdxvIuJ-loiFAkLMbv0EjB0VQWNVGydjFacnZv55OywEEjAESKDgJXYj5k
g10CNBguxI74LhL9XZdHdxVLlyeIV8F8jnYi8yTopjMTSt0-isfd1r06seT
HsZfOf109yFhh04-I4jsXbuFgcttFDRJZc1uPOEA4sxpMvIvjy3cXoK2OC
oRQJOjB3w0AyCpYkUC9hYU6bL2pgkIpsl2y9Ln9ImhDyIv2Hdp6U1ObToaL
2YDA-H4ZSaFv70FOYyaJjShxwiWwkTG3K7AsQs11QcnPUaG8XZCwHKUSdK7
oKFuyE4hSompDQwZ7ldT1JHk3F4YqrtsMe8If4G5AZ86O6fm0aoRdEMhV
RZlLmqJ5lSZdffcB1Fi2fTnx3L-MevqKeNGpQgJ-wl37Oh5VL9hxNmwmYaD
s7spHdPtTXHvpfXf2pB6pkPdpCCoc0ZD9PE-xwwR9WH2rX1haQIPpjNkfL3H
-GLVYIFepURaRbHxBicTA5FqBxGUmuj0ENo5zHsFnrv7MPlSgaZm3Sm6pbpA
z611f4hDM2rz7j3XbJt1WkEnOvO1q-ekYR35kDFclr1xnM0NDupj-BRy1
KmV7XQ8MumsKzNBHx2oU91-IFcJWrSrU7WZjBK0wNdRuqe8YJnX3KUnXwI2r
fPLfIcudABeISMMPF8DdFh27yZOV10ag35UIInGIkOLrAol4NbcD-odqSkHa
uKNIAHkHSBA0V5Dgej8r1R4AEF5p7ALzqGIdcaIyry3anRQLocLFhGkgl2eS
dVwx5ZCcXw0eyLFuy-AqLxwukirTd71vXWARa1qtWC4inWd4II4Wc9WQKYe
ayssfZvGo8EGh1IVqe-6-T3TWw2NeLvT2D0MYa2CD0cU3L4-WsbkXxO3o
ITdwZTiL4rphdbxfGlsAZRWjIVUyorVlQzPwTxzvFEcezbBHlHs-ZEVy-5KQ
Lpfs47N0mCwJdaVhljq4F9r34ZgIlqCoce1fJZBWgscstb5dZP3K4xe0XqL
jepjHHv4mqlyrM2oRnfdz4OfmWptFpT8QS72YD97fyivwM3-5P-eqY6Tr7Wt
mMycQbrcaXvZzdhLgpXqc4ySoPqgNv7jENzOq2AHIh0iY5GICQhug3Vur9MH
7ripul1Rene6ZFMqH5zWUU0uYWPhfFv6UfbwC5TKpJ4IcAbu-CpCw0s0lqm
VViVnOmRKscoSkgTOo5Tmuzh2NbmOOT4eaptNv3j0sAjnkzdXeXFegg2Sq
cksfsshIwtAzdhYnY2etDcMHJ1kvTHnE0viGufMDueQ0pckkTxPZVJygUv4
qfoe5sOF0I1rFmiidMpSYRdvsdNzKmmSqXPt-hq3d5VYfJ-Rl2SBoaJsowct
nJPMF9uMWwBC1BhDmcVfcSj5NQrD1vtBynbYIKzNjm2icGkEsMoSUtoY4Xa
9635F7ZpmEbkmK3vZDaZmjqvsnHImDie52JWgxuF-4FE0FP5a7oKfSiIGSWt
g02TDDaNPm3WHJ2beia13fb9Cu7bJ9WS8E1sfEex-RbYKkKr0mSRpIFFue
yjaPXlAcsXOTH373SBTtNuonWsqPoyOGX2Upd-zS28FZMYWMeKFJ3cegs5Pj
9YHWSoikaZW2lThwymUraQVbqmBk9gVDDGU3G4GHWBIeckmEZpkwlk9Anp5
vK7DlbKn8aAz8OGwreGs9lb3HncJjIsEi30f5OfJijy15bYGjVgBcAnj3wAa
3OctPDZYf-FL3SN8J6Ed1dcTeg7SPsihZiIYymXqDL59yH57qPnaSapBAg
2sAufYazDZVofgMT-3qP6znwU9VaZugqxND1SgZT7Cpl8fY2kdcyxIxA2dj
jo5pPlaxtZ6LULpfEb8d4cdRBKIDZzrHaoqN5RCBLj-k8jnF4w4x-BVCuK7
wImbpnRG8yO-gBZnzw2Ggt3kxMunLExzTKUT4xNPXbY1lPcbX9Bq1WBkwQF5
XAOzD0jTNh3ifzHAWJUVnRFNlI4zBleDqbsAKl9VltJtczK1E4DRpGu7d9u
L5PrU92rJ7X1-UkI5HFudCL6wXeJ1-xVf3sSGvzTaDuBmXYLOQimZPyvlLqC
6vbB7HSkBgmFYbFzqwNeLaVTxCeLbwHF0kN1N4sz3X4toEPsEVE9ZQXsCL
xyEkt-2YKRR9d-x3tCH63V2LTMXaatkNOCcaR3Bqvbr8Aka7ScOx6ZPnOWD
HkimwvpLy1bGx31oPNasMPaKGXnS0zASE6M0vVNNHJQCUSzHLKCB4ggcdFB
k5PKuCEi3iRZIAnAQaEgbh76ecA26w39sR2KXDs-Y3nPuwki9FbaSk2uBdt
mH5zd4mfIgtgVSIDvDvTDRTG-s9OaPywvrRTNWxepJyAs4oOHeboYImecBQ
x8F1RYwGpzKdk-PSakJEBGO0UdbSAme20zaKlhEFoSB-1A7MC6NkqQTfF-
JdkXywKWKoUEO17LZsMhmAtvxvq8BOJau1G3sVZOSgWwfIs6Kn16goinLtOU
PWh8z9hB1gEThfULlp0n4CCGE409S2vwaolaTOATJ8OwXU459-o9G9zEU
5rYwsCc3mjGOmnfFAZ-jsh7PbvGGDE24i1dFMLewXO9RhUmQhg4VVEpT2n


----------



## JL7

Cool video Dave….amazing really…..he created that without Bill Gates….?

Thanks for the Ex-Boss text….just fired it off to him….and I'll bill him for the time…


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Clearly, Betty is a rock….
it is time to be her's!!!
We know you'll get her through this.

Rex,
Go get some sleep….
You will need to be well rested and alert for the "race" to health!!!

I can't be "even Randy"....
As I ain't on the level!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy you own a level?


----------



## DIYaholic

I own several levels….
Torpedo…
36" Cheapo…
machinist's…
String/masons….
laser….

If I only knew how to use them!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Since you are MIA, I'll try to pick up your slack….

Great pictures Andy!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks!

Coffee's on Gary!

GREAT PICTURES ANDY. And thanks to your wife for taking them.
We have a four legged visitor with us for the weekend. She has quite a story. I'll post pictures later today.

Dave - Vent away. So sorry to hear about what you and your wife is going through. You may want to ask for copies of everything if you think you'll be bouncing between doctors at all.
Mawmaw sounds like she's a strong woman, and I expect she doesn't do 'take it easy' very easily.

Rex - maybe the surgeon has to do it that early before he needs to start drinking???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - Betty Lou looks like a great buddy. The picture of her on the mower brought a smile to my face. Looks like she's going to keep you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is Bella. Both her owners died suddenly last month. The relatives who took her in are great folks, but not 'dog people' at all. We offered to take her for the weekend while they settle affairs and she arrived last night.
From the family, we know that she's 6. She used to live outside and in the garage. She's smart as a whip. We got her used to a crate for a few minutes at a time last evening, and she ended up sleeping there all night without a peep.

We've had dog visitors before - usually Barney checks them out and then leaves them be. Last night, before she even arrived, he puked and did so 3-4 times through the night. He's NOT impressed.


----------



## HamS

Ok, by now Rex is suffering indignities, or the saw bones is saying What in the world is this?

Sandra,when I was on my sabbatical I must have missed the 74 memo.

Dave, keep her going man,not only does she need to be around to raise the young uns,but she also has to keep you in line.

Got the frame for the cabinet base finished this morning and the frame for the compressor cart in the clamps.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I like the looks of your visitor. Poor Barney. Hope he gets well soon

Second pot


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham - post 40862


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Looks like both of you have found good friends in each other. Nice!
In the latest Gempler's catalog, there was an ad for an Armadillo specific repellent. Said to be environmentally safe.

Dave, I pray that everything works out for your wife.

*74,* Bella looks like a sweetie. Maybe you should keep her. Barney'll come around.

Jeff, way to go!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning,nubbers 
Dave, keeping Betty in my prayers ,

74 She looks like a good one wish i was closer i would take her ,

Jeff good news and some well deserved pay

Andy she a keeper and i see she has her eyes fixed on you in that pic that say a lot there ,and good looking horses too

Gary dont run any power tool on second pot 

William pray all is well

Rex pray all goes well today with the doc


----------



## superdav721

Thanks folks.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Bella looks like a lonesome dog that needs a friend. Barney will just have to get used to her! You didn't tell me you all had a JRT! JRTs are not for everyone. There is no better friend IF they are broke/trained. And no worse dog if they're not! Barney looks like a slick coated version of Betty Lou.

Gene, Betty Lou will be my "armadillo repellant"!


----------



## DamnYankee

WHAT??!


----------



## JL7

Hi, my name is Jeff and I have a dowel problem…..


----------



## DS

Day 11-still haven't managed to see a health care exchange…

Back on my head now. TTFN


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Once upon a time, very early one Friday morn, at a meeting of the Blur Rinse Club….................


----------



## Airspeed

I need to get a lid stay or lift for the chest I'm building, it's built of pine, the lid is 20" deep by 40" wide. I have about six types of lifts and none are strong enough to hold the lid up, they're definately made for a small box. I usually use some 1/8" stainless cable to hold lids open but since I'm selling this one I thought I'd use a lift. Can any of you recommend a lift strong enough to hold up heavier lids? I can't find any locally and need them soon, hoping to get them on Amazon Prime so I can get them by Tuesday. Can anyone recommend a pair they've used that I can get on amazon prime? I don't want to order a pair that's not going to work, I need to have this done by Tuesday. Thanks!


----------



## Airspeed

Rex, you look fabulous! Good luck!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I thought you were going in for surgery and it's just a shower….

Jeff, that looks like an irritable dowel problem


----------



## ArlinEastman

Nice Pictures of the Grandkids Rex

Next time you can do a hamburger feed from the scrap wood. 

Hope everyone is doing better including Bandit now too.

Arlin


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - You're such a diva! Are you sure you're not there for Botox???

Andy, Barney has some JRT type markings but that's it. He's somewhere around 70lbs - probably a bit of pit bull or staffordshire with a cattle dog in the mix somewhere. First rate mutt.

Today, I worked with a clicker and Bella caught on quickly. My goal this weekend is to teach her 'sit' and 'stay' for her safety. For fun, maybe we'll do 'shake a paw' just to get the owners excited about training. For a dog that never went inside a house before last month, she's fantastic.

Barney had a few bites of kibble tonight, but not much. He is drinking water and he's not puking. Part of me would like to keep Bella, but she would be one more task/worry/expense/responsibility. We'll see…...


----------



## JL7

*Rex*....words don't describe…...how's the body lift going?

*Gary *- good one…........yes.

*Airhead*......sorry no help here…..........*Nice chest* though..

*Gene* .........funny stuff…..scary that it's true…...

*74* ...........that's cool that you're teaching Bella the ways….and Barny doesn't look 70lbs….he hides it well…...I think I saw a Stressless recliner in there as well…Norway's finest…...nice. Someday I'll have one….

Remember *Randy*......we need pictures…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ham*- Since *Sandra *insists that you click "show previous 15 comments" over 250 times to find out why they call her "74", I'll give you the short version…

Sandra used to buzz cut her hair and she lived with 16 men and 5 women in 1974. One day she rubbed some "s*" on her face and some dude called her a "[email protected]$#!" and she "snapped" and it was "a dark, dark day"... I may have some of those details wrong, but I got the gist of it.


----------



## GaryC

Stump…. whatever you do….please don't quote me. About anything

edit: ever

edit: never ever


----------



## DS

"You can never trust anything quoted on the internet"-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Randy, are the leaves changing up there yet??

Sandra, Bella is beautiful!!!

Rex, I was thinking about yout this AM on my way into work.

Hope all was good and easy for ya!


----------



## ssnvet

Something about Armageddon in the RCMP in '74

It was all Sandra's fault :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang….

Hope your wife can find healing Dave. Take good care of her!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it just me or does that blue bonnet make Rex look fat???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, There's nothing happy about a friday when saturday is a work day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wu-sup Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd ask Jeff a question but I ain't got fifty cents…..


----------



## JL7

Marty….you should consider "consulting" for a new career…....earned $400 from the comfort of my living room this morning…...only one pot of coffee…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hi Todd, I'm Marty and I'm better then Randy…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Hi Marty,,,,point taken! But better at what?


----------



## JL7

Marty - you still building those Ox yokes?


----------



## JL7

To pull your barge with….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I think I was gettin' close to your backyard today, I was up around Kokomo…..


----------



## JL7

Did someone say Kokomo?


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, That ain't yer most flattering pic but I'm glad to see your attitude is still 24 karat! Hope things went perfectly today.

Sandra, Yeah, a 70# JRT would be a little unusual. He does look like one though. A pit/heeler cross shouldn't have a "delicate constitution" like Barney. Glad he's getting over the pukies.

My mill is supposed to get here tomorrow!!! I'm so excited, I'm sure I won't sleep a wink. Now if I can just get the tractor with the loader fixed, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I guess we wont see any more boxes from Andy. But I bet we will see LOTS of newly cut wood


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I ain't seen my shop in so long that the spiders have changed the name above the door…..


----------



## JL7

Andy - mill day tomorrow…..! I can't wait…...*You Suck!*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Been having multiple naps since I posted the pic when I got home.

Surgery went well, the surgery team were a great laugh. When I got into the operating theater, seeing all the faces, I did mention that someone must have inadvertently taken be to the room where a Muslin convention was going on…......chuckles all around. I did also mention that previously in the prep room I had been trying to relieve myself of some gas, but was unsuccessful, so I had donated that pleasure to them. Chuckle, but it WAS the truth.
The op lasted just over 2 hours and then 1-1/2 hours in recovery. Upper back pain is relieved, now I can have the other treatments for the lower back pain which they are starting to schedule real soon. My surgical team all looked like a bunch of kids playing dress-up, but they were great and had a good sense of humor. One did mention he had always wanted to go on an archaeological "dig", so me arriving gave him that chance of a lifetime.
Got to sleep all the anesthetic out of me, so looking forward to tomorrow.

Thanks for all the great support guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'll be loading some trees in the truck tomorrow when I get off work. I should be there by Sunday morning to try out that mill…..


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Rex..glad all went well. Rest and enjoy the rain tomorrow!


----------



## JL7

Rex…...good news…...we were hoping for nurse pictures, but good news..! Good to have you home….

Marty - you need to get out more….really..


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom of things

just got home from the BIG hospital, and at least they found something wrong. Big sinus infection going on, lousing up things. More pills to take, find up in two weeks whether there will be rehab to go to…

Went to print out a shipping label tonight, damn thing is out of ink, AFter I already paid for the label, of course.

Walking around with a Cardiac Moniter that is also tied in a cell phone. Get that report in two weeks also.


----------



## superdav721

Outstanding results Roger.
What up Marty.
Dave is filming again.
This one is a bit different.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I'm not too sure he needs to get out more. He may need to be put away???


----------



## JL7

Dave - are we talking Jiffy-Pop tonight or….?

Gary - good point….he seems to spend a lot of time standing by the mailbox….....no one really knows why..?


----------



## DamnYankee

Grump


----------



## superdav721

Jeff my website was broken because of an update. Go figure. It took me two weeks to fix it. It was on the backside. I couldn't mod any pages. I felt like I was locked out. Thats working now. I got out to the shop this afternoon with a whole lot of boxes from internet orders.
I got ole time finishes, books, a half a cow hide and some time to not think about other things.
I will post tomorrow.
You know me my attention span is about 2 second
`
,
`
,
`
Squirell
`
,
`
,
Sorry, I got distracted.
I am wanting to dig deep into the way things were and try to make these items or find them out there some where in the interwebs.


----------



## ssnvet

Glad for your positive outcome Rex…

Just finished watching 101 Dalmatians (film version) with my youngest. So glad she is still so innocent, as kids grow up way to fast these days.

Looks like it's time to clean and inspect the masonry heater and maybe sweep the chimney tomorrow. We're getting some pretty chilly nights.


----------



## JL7

Fun stuff Dave….Sounds like Christmas in October…....the leather stuff is really cool…..During the bench build, I went to the Tandy store (maybe 15 miles from here) and there is so much cool stuff…..and it smells good…......Someday I will figure out the leather stuff…..I've got a little stash…(maybe 1/16 cow).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, We have a place here in Indy that is called Central State Hospital, a real wack ward. (Look it up) The loonies are gone but the building still remains. I spent most of my day working there today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Glad it went well today. You are overdue for some good stuff.

Marty, See you Sunday. Maybe you can show me how to work this thing. Owner's manual is ordered and I'm probably gonna wait on it before I do the "trial and error thing".


----------



## JL7

Gary - don't fall for it….the NSA is watching…....we're not sure about Marty…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I've spent more than a few days in those places. Work stuff, not a resident' 
What are you doing there. Remodel? New home site. Boat repair shop???


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I have a friend that used to work for the National Snooping Agency. Fit his personality really well


----------



## JL7

Yep…....scary.

Just in case Randy is still looking at the leaves in the dark…...

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Marty I bet that sucker is haunted.


----------



## DIYaholic

'twas a long day of leaf peeping, Foliage Festival Frolicking, and semi-responsible imbibing….
More of the same planned for tomorrow.

Rex,
I'm so glad all went well today!!!

I'll get some pictures up on Sunday….
Simply because I don't feel like doing it now!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to rest up for another day of "Tour Guide Director" duties….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Wood-Mizer is made near me. I'll stop and pick up a manual on my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, There are stories about that place. Now they are making apartments out of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all, If life was good, I'd be hooking up the large barge right now instead of waking up the bulldog…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fall foliage festival is going on here this weekend. Debbie is gonna see how much money she can spend there today while I'm at work…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Marty. Gary usually makes the coffee for me in the morning, but I guess you're the sub-in.
Is it ready yet?


----------



## Momcanfixit

HAPPY WOODMIZER DAY ANDY!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - I cut and pasted the post to Ham in a PM. But thanks for that. No, really - thanks. 
In case I had forgotten that sometimes I share too much….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - hang in there! A few more days of family and then you'll be able to scratch and fart again all you want.


----------



## GaryC

I think the satellite is dodging the signal today. Took forever to get online. They need to fix it. My time is valuable….I have lots and lots of very important stuff to do….
Sandra, guess you got your coffee by now. If your ready for a warm up, I have it
Looks like there's a party at Andy's place. I may need to jump in the truck. If nothing else, I could meet the new puppy


----------



## DIYaholic

Great, all the coffee is made….
and I can't find my travel mug!!!

I hope all have a great day!
Especially Marty's Debbie…..
I hope she is able to drain the account and max out all the plastic!!!
Gotta keep Marty motivated to keep working….
You know what happens when old men slow down!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops, I meant Randy, not Marty….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Always glad to help, Sandra… er, I mean 74…


----------



## HamS

Marty,
Are you sure you weren't at the State House?


----------



## Gene01

Rex, GREAT news! Sounds like your docs were our kind of people.

Randy, You left your mug in the car. Now the whole car will smell of Bourbon. That's not all bad, though.

Marty, The only good pic I could pull was of the Admin building. That's a grand old building! Is that the one you are working in? Bet there are, or were, some great architectural salvage opportunities there. I read that paranormal research was conducted at Central and that ghosts abound, as well. Fun stuff.

Andy, Have fun with the new toy. I'm very jealous! A new canine friend and a woodmizer, all in the same month! The gods are smiling on you, for sure.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… Did you hear any voices saying…...REDRUM?

Andy… Have you ever considered adopting a middle aged son who likes to help with Woodmizers?

Coffee cake is in the oven (daughters do come in handy) and coffee is being consumed…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Why would I have to wait to "scratch & fart"....
I do that in public & private, ALL the time!!!

Family visits aren't all that bad…..
The alcohol makes them bearable!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Just woke after a peaceful night's sleep, it felt good.

Gary, the problems you are encountering with the site is due to them doing backups around 5 to 6 am every morning, it makes the site VERY slow to respond and sometimes will give you a DOS. I have bitched about it before and asked if they can't do incremental backups instead of the procedure demanding just about all the bandwidth and making the service almost unusable, but fell on deaf ears. Bottom line: they have no F idea how to do it properly.

Andy, love the new pooch, seems you were meant for each other.

Today I have the threat of the 2 girls coming over to do more to their bird house and maybe the boys too so that they can finish theirs.

I did have a good time yesterday at the hospital, I always try to inject some humor and develop a real friendly relationship with the medical staff. After all they are doing a serious, noble job, and I'm there to lighten their tasks and make them laugh. Unlike Rodney Dangerfield, I do get some respect, which I share.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' Rex.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin , got up late and all the cofffee consumed just a donut that has a bite tooken off it .

Rex thats great news ,


----------



## DS

I told myself that today would be a work day with plenty of shop time. Now, here it is lunch time and I haven't done a darned thing at all.

Seems to be shaping up to be one of those days.

Maybe I'll get one, or maybe two things on this freakishly long list done today.

... or, maybe not. :-D


----------



## superdav721

I have a new post if you have the time
http://chiselandforge.com/bushcraft/turpentine-linseed-oil/


----------



## Momcanfixit

Neat video about the pitch Dave. I had heard of pitch but had no idea what it was made of. I also liked learning about the 'real' turpentine.

I got a chuckle watching you 'sniff' the stuff…


----------



## superdav721

My wife asked was I disey?
I told her NOOOOOOOO! 
Then the munchies kicked in.


----------



## ssnvet

Got the masonry heater ready fo another season…
1. Scooped out all the clean outs 
2. Swept out the fire box & bake oven.
3. Filled three bad spots in the fire box lining with Rutland high temp repair mortar.
4. Dug the implements and log rack out of the barn and replaced some missing nuts.
5. Cleaned the glass doors and reset the gaskets with high temp cement.
6. Swept the chimney.

Ready for her 14th season. Just wish I had more wood laid up.

Living room side.









Kitchen side.









Rutland repair mortar works great!









I was hoping to tackle some leaves afterwards, but was too pooped to put.


----------



## DamnYankee

Great news Rex - all of it - health and grandkids


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - looks like a picture out of a Norman Rockwell painting! Very nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Haven't been around for a few days.
Haven't been up to talking to anyone about anything that may get repeated. 
So I've been talking to my dog a lot.
He seems to understand me and he doesn't repeat things.
Well, he may seem like he understand because he wants the bacon treats,
But at least he won't repeat it. 
Anyway, I pray all of you are doing good.
I'll check back in when I can.
Ya'll take care.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*, after watching that video I am a little concerned with your huffing habit. I think we may need to have an intervention. 

*Willy*, sometimes a dog makes the best listener. I've been there, that's for sure.


----------



## Gene01

Ditto


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ditto the ditto


----------



## GaryC

Horse is a good listener too


----------



## ssnvet

Hang in there William… You'll pull through.


----------



## superdav721

My wife said the same thing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great to see you here William.


----------



## gfadvm

Wood-Mizer arrived today! I'm waiting on a manual before I do any test cuts. Spent the day admiring it, cleaning it up, getting the feet on it, and getting it situated on the slab. Tomorrow I'll try to figure out how to make a new water reservoir for it. It came with 10 new blades, 10 used resharpenable blades, 2 cant hooks (peavys), and no instructions!

Marty, Thanks but I ordered one last week.

Matt, Come any time. I have a lifetime supply of firewood with lots more on the way. I'll pay you in firewood!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Barney finally ate tonight. He went from puking to the trots, so not sure what happened there. He's always had a stomach of steel.

In two days, Bella has learned 'sit, down, crate, and paw' by just doing a few minutes at a time. The new owners are kind, but it's going to be hard to see her leave on Monday….. she's already fit in here quite nicely.


----------



## superdav721

Whats a ditto?


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around the house all day

getting a bit bored

have to carry this cardiac monitor around where ever I go

selling a few of my tools, just for some gas money.

there was some sales around today, never got to go out to them…

lose the internet in a little bit, when my son leaves for work, and takes his phone with him. He will run out of "data" tuesday. Maybe I can camp out at the library for a few days…

Say "Good night, Gracie" you too Randy…


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sounds like Barney had a case of "trash can enteritis" to me. You have taught Bella a LOT in a short time. Betty Lou is coming along but not quite that fast. Come and stay are the 2 most important things in my world.


----------



## DIYaholic

Family just dropped me off at home and headed back to their hotel.
Now that my hosting and "Designated Driver" responsibilities have been met….
I'm cracking open several cold ones!!!!

Going back to catch up on previous posts…..


----------



## superdav721

Andy it sounds like a dandy. You will figure it out
Bummer Bandit
Randy is back…....


----------



## DIYaholic

It was a GREAT family "Reunion Tour".
Way toooooo much to convey here.

I saw….
The Peaks & Valleys of the (not so) Green Mountains….

Arts & Crafts, along with beautiful examples of Fine Woodwork….
Turnings & Turners….
Forges, Anvils & Blacksmiths… (Yeah, I'm talkin' to you, Dave)
Steam Locomotives…. (William, are ya listening?)
Large Barges…. (Marty, sometimes….. Bigger is not only better, it's BIGGER!!!)

I have many pictures to share in due time….


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like you had a great trip Randy….. Happy for you.


----------



## superdav721

Cool deal Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## GaryC

Must be a republican tree. No left side at all


----------



## DS

Bandit, they've had me on a portable cardiac monitor as well. If I start wigging out it will even shock th bejeebers out of me too. It kinda sux… but I ain't ded'yet! ;-)


----------



## DIYaholic

Family gone….
Beer gone….
I'm gone….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DS

Bumped into this photo on the interwebthingy…

Insert your caption here


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Had the 2 grand-kid girls for a couple of hours late yesterday afternoon to do more on their birdhouses. They caught to where the boys were and started paint staining. It was a lot of fun and they learned a lot, and I was so pleased. I will have some pics to post a little later,

Back is healing nicely, expect to hear tomorrow about a schedule for procedures on my lower back.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Nice one Stumpy.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
Nice picture.

Gary, 
No lefty Republicans? Surely you jest.

Well done, Stumpy.

Rex,
Stumpy's work makes you look….well, rather maternal. The dress and shower cap helps, too.
Just noticed your fashionable footwear. Nice! Gator skin?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, here's the proof:


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
and Rex too!

Rex,
Glad you and the grandkids had a good time. Looking forward to pictures…..
Edit: Nice photos!!!

Dave,
Have you come down from the "Huffing High" yet???

I hope everyone is doing well at what it is ya wantz ta do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

These are a few pictures from this weekend's "Family Reunion Tour"....
The first three are from "Shelburne Museum", it is kind of a "historic village".
The 4th image is from "The Stowe Foliage Arts & Crafts Festival".
I hope you enjoy….

William,
AAAAAALL ABOOOOOOARD!!!









Dave,
A Little Heavy Metal???









Marty,
Bigger IS Better!!!









And to stay on target….
*WOOD!!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks.

Sounds like you had a good visit Randy. Nice pictures.

Andy - I agree with the 'come' and 'stay' being the most important. I'm hoping to get the family interested in training her properly. She already comes when called, but stay is completely unknown.

Rex - Nice work with the grandkids. i expect you've had a grin on your face since.


----------



## Gene01

Rex,
Neat pictures. The girls look like they enjoyed the process. I'm sure you did, too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex - here's your Halloween picture from last year"


----------



## GaryC

Hair color has changed a little…..


----------



## superdav721

You guys are nuts.
In the shop stitching on my cow!
Do you know how hard it is to keep a cow in stitches?


----------



## GaryC

I didn't even know they had a sense of humor


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers!

Well, I guess it's afternoon now. But I was up early… Honest! I like to get up and make the family a hot breakfast on Sundays. Mainly because I know my wife isn't going to make it, and I want it…. But we all reap the benefits either way, and I usually ave a helper or two show up.

Any body else working tomorrow? I don't think I've ever once had Columbus Day off in my entire life. At least the phone doesn't ring much and I can get caught up with a few things.

Have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Got settled in yesterday to being back at home

get a late night phone call from my daughter

A grease fire took out most of the apartment she lives in with four of her kids.

all are alright, but no more apartment, or most of the cotents, either

This has been one hell of a bad month….


----------



## superdav721

Damn Bandit.
You need to go into hibernation for the winter.


----------



## superdav721

Randy those are some great pictures. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## JL7

Cool pics everyone….....

Bandit - sorry to hear about your daughters set-back…...big bummer…..

Matt…...no (real) work for me tomorrow … 

Dave - step away from the Turp…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - yes, you've had quite a month. Remind me not to stand next to you in a lightning storm. I'm really hoping your daughter had good tenant insurance.

Tomorrow is THANKSGIVING here in the great white north. At least there is sufficient time between thanksgiving and Christmas to lose the turkey weight.


----------



## GaryC

I need to lose the weight of more than one turkey


----------



## superdav721

Happy thanksgiving Canada!
What animal do yall cook? Roasted wolverine with maple syrup.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
It's a real shame and heartache, what your daughter has to deal with.
As they say; That that does not kill us…..

Jeff,
Get a job!!! ;^)

*74*,
Shouldn't Canada get it's own holidays??? ;^)

Dave,
I think they cook grizzly bear and are thankful that the hunt was successful….
and that the bear didn't maul them!!!
That or they just cook "Frozen Foods"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Turkey, turkey and more turkey.
Dressing seasoned with summer savory, NOT sage.
A few token vegetables.
Potatoes with gravy, and a variety of pies and rolls.

We DON"T eat yams with marshmallows (gag)
or any type of canned fried onions on green beans…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yes, and football. Lots of football.


----------



## DIYaholic

The "canned fried onions on green beans…" deserves a double gag!!!

The CFL doesn't provide the full compliment of four downs.
What's up with that?
Do Canadians have a hard time counting to four???


----------



## JL7

The calm before my strangest glue-up ever….....


----------



## superdav721

Randy is on a roll.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - Not a big sport buff here, and if I have to pick, I'll watch NFL. (Ravens fans at my house)
The 3 downs does make for some great Hail Mary passes, but that's about it.

Jeff - looks like another great board in the works!


----------



## Momcanfixit

(If they were really good, they'd be playing for the NFL…..)


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I like that !! Want to see it glued up


----------



## superdav721

What are you making pool cues?


----------



## JL7

Dave….*"74"* had it right… I'm kind of stuck in the cutting board mode right now…...

Gary - more pics to follow of that glue up, but here is an earlier one….


----------



## GaryC

That is just too cool


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary….just don't know what to do now…......keep building shapes and see what happens….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad to hear/see that you watch "real" football!!!

No doubt we will be hearing from Sir Rex….
Regarding what "real" football is!!!

Jeff,
Clearly you are stuck in a rut….
That and have waaaaaaaaay tooooooo much time on your hands!!!
That "Bull's-eye Board" is going to be a winner, for sure!!!


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, *74*. Wife thinks green beans, mushroom gravy and canned fried onions are obligatory. Naturally, so are the sweet potatoes. I'm not a fan (to say the least) of either. But then, I don't care for turkey, either.
Love the dressing, especially with oysters. Mashed potatoes and gravy is great. And, GOOD punkin pie.
I convinced the wife to order from Dan the Lobster Man last Thanksgiving. Best Thanksgiving meal we ever had.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I love those fried onions from the can! With or without the green beans. Lobster or shrimp sound a lot better than turkey. Add some gumbo and it doesn't get any better!

Roger, Surgery on Friday, birdhouse building on Sunday. You are either a fast healer or you have a gifted surgeon!

Bandit, If it weren't for bad luck….....sorry you and yours are having a bad run. It HAS to get better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this weekend fun is wearin' me out… Night…..


----------



## superdav721

Come back Marty, you just got here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Please come back….
When you can't stay as long!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Your imagination in coming up with the designs is very impressive. Me, I just copy other folks cool ideas. I do love the bullseye design!


----------



## bandit571

Spent a bit of time down in the Dungeon Shop this afternoon, more of a way just to get away from it all. Had some scrap that needed a "job" to be used on, SO









A scrap of 2×10 and a piece of oak, and a few screws. Now how a "chutingboard" for the bench. Used a rebate plane without a depth stop to make the rebates along one side, and across one end. Make a LOT of curlie things









That tub was almost empty before I started. That old Wards 78 can really cut some curlie things









The idea is, a plane lays on it's side, and runs along the side track. A board needing to be planed square on the end is held against the stop.









Here it is just a block plane, but larger planes will work too. Total cost….About an hour and a half of work. That's all….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
a good 1.5 hours work.
One of these days, when I actually start using my planes…..
I'll need to make me one of those!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You'll need to see if deep fried shavings taste good….
Maybe, you'd have another sideline business, to support your WW addiction!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Best thing about the meal tomorrow….

Our youngest was born 9 years ago just a few weeks before Thanksgiving . There was NO way I was cooking a turkey and all that with a newborn and recovering from surgery.
We live in a pretty rural province, and we often go to the fall harvest church suppers. So that year we went to a church Thanksgiving turkey dinner. It was amazing. And it's been a tradition ever since. So tomorrow will be a nice hike in the woods, then off to an amazing turkey dinner.

I'll post pictures.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sounds like a GREAT family tradition! Just one of the advantages of rural living!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Enjoy your Thanksgiving with family and friends!

Time for beddy bye time….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Just got done giving the pup a bath a vacuuming the living room with scent removal powder.

Any guesses who paid us a visit tonight?

Have a great TG Sandra. Sounds like you have a lot to be thankful for!


----------



## ssnvet

Finished sanding the hope chest and hit the front side with Danish oil.

I used the belt sander to make one of the joints where the front and end panels meet nice and flush.

BIG MISTAKE!!! I removed too much material and now there's a gap where the top meets the end :^(


----------



## HamS

Good morning,
Got another drawer rebuilt in the old cabinets going back into the kitchen. I Am spending as much time on repairs I wonder if I should have just built new ones.

Progress is being made and miss J is happy (More or less) so life is good.


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I took a trip down the Coronado Trail, formerly SR 666, "The Devils Highway" along the eastern edge of AZ. In the past the aspens and oaks have added some fantastic colors to contrast with the pines. 
Unfortunately, the forest has recovered hardly at all from the Bear Wallow fire. That one burned 840 sq. mi. 
The devastation is awesomely gruesome and terribly sad. There was some evidence of new growth in a few areas, but very little overall. Mostly, new aspens. As you may know, aspens have the largest root systems in the world. A new tree is like growing a new appendage for them. 
No pictures of the fire ravaged area. Too ugly. I did manage to get a few pictures out side of the damaged areas. 
The first one is just outside our property. Elevation about 6000'.









The next two are at about 8800' and just before the fire area.


















We stopped at an old hunting lodge for lunch. This pic is the carving on the fireplace's pine mantle. Done by a lady who lives nearby. Though it may look like just paint, the clouds and the tiny trees are all in relief.









Not an exceptionally pretty trip, but we had a good meal and met some nice people.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Have a great day Sandra, sounds like a fun time.

Andy, no I'm not superhuman, my Saturday training was done while strapped into a wheelchair for about 3 hours. The surgery went well, I changed the dressing yesterday and the wound is healing quite well considering that the steroids I have to take for my chemo do slow down the healing process. Looking for schedule to do the other jobs lower down on my back, hopefully I'll get that news today.

Lots of rain here today.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh, Randy, football comment.

*American football is played with the hands, while rest of the world football is played with the feet. Go figure?*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

and….....well done Cowboys. Washington played with grid lock.


----------



## HamS

Good morning Rex,

Hlad Glad things went well. I noticed a marked resemblence in one of of the young ladies faces to yours and thought,"that poor girl", then I realized I was seeing what you would look like if you were good looking.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice pics Gene… my folks retired to Sun City and AZ is indeed a beautiful state. Wish I could get out there more often, but flying a family of 5 aint cheap.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, Yep, I was a real heartthrob until I reached 65. I'm now paying for it.

Here's my shop sign:


----------



## StumpyNubs

Working on taxes today. I've always done my own, which is a huge job since the missus and I run several small businesses. And of course, I wait until the very last minute, then file an extension, then wait until the very last minute of that. Tomorrow is the deadline and I've been burried in paper for days.

Filming is starting up again too. We've been taking a lot of time off lately, and you'll see why soon. But we're trying to get back to weekly episodes.

*Rex*- You were good looking? No pictures…didn't happen…

*Charles Neil* is selling off the last of his signature dovetail jigs. I just spent a ton on some new camera equipment so I'm going to have to miss out- bummer, I always wanted to try one. But, if any of you guys are looking to invest in something you'll never get another shot at again, here's the link. It's not cheap, but I hear it's really well designed. Since I've never tried one, I can't say for sure, but I've seen him make some sweet-sweet dovetails with it.


----------



## superdav721

I have seen his jig in action. It is bad a$$.


----------



## DIYaholic

At what nightclub did you see Charles Neil do the jig???


----------



## ssnvet

Dog wants to go out and see if he can find that skunk again.

Either he's really stupid, or he likes the smell :^o


----------



## superdav721

Dont do night clubs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.


----------



## ssnvet

In honor of Canadian Thanksgiving, I'd like to say I'm thankful for all of our Canadian Lumber Jock friends.

Bags, 74, and any others I'm not aware of.

I lift a cold Labbat's Blue and a shot of Crown Royal in your honor :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just got sober Sandra?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll join Matt in both sentiment and actions!!!

Howdy, Rex.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stumpy, here's the proof. (stay calm Sandra)*


----------



## GaryC

REX…. good lookin grandson lol

Sandra, turkey make you sleepy?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Skunk hunting becomes addictive and is really had to break dogs from hunting them. Vinegar followed by baking soda works the best to get the stink off of them. May have to repeat and be sure to do their collar.

Roger, You are still recognizable as the same guy. Not sure I am.


----------



## ssnvet

I think she's too choked up from the touching salute :^)


----------



## DS

Wow, look at those pork chops! Way to go Rex!

Stumpy, that was funny! hahahahahaaa


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I wasn't aware that they had color photographs….
Back when you were young!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks Andy…

This skunk (if that's what it was) didn't smell "normal"... Smelled more like toxic chemicals than the classic "organic" skunk smell…. Cleaned up pretty well with half a bottle of Alberto VO5 strawberry scented poo.

I may have to put out my box trap and deport him to NH… ya know, "live free or die" and all that jazz :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Randy, I think they took B&W and painted them over with color back then :^o

Off to play with Danish oil


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm touched. Thanks Matt.




























Rex, once I got over laughing at the clothes, I did appreciate the nice set of legs…


----------



## GaryC

A turkey hunt?


----------



## Momcanfixit

We kept Bella on leash during the hike because she seems to have a high prey drive.
Barney has always been quite happy to stick pretty close to us. Occasionally he'll show interest in a squirrel but leaves it when called.

Bella went home tonight. We were sad to see her go but I think we may see her again…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw, no turkey hunt - just a nice hike with the kids and dogs to work up an appetite.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I was surprised nobody commented on my shop sign post #44774.

Still got good legs Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
What does the sign "translate" to???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I have had that sign for many years. It was a desk sign at work, also on the wall at some times.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I'm going to make a new sign to fit my new old fart image.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Having problems finding the right hieroglyphics to use.


----------



## ssnvet

Got ticks?

First coat soaking in….

Oldest daughter doesn't understand why she can't write "because it's obvious" as the justifying reason for her first Geometry proof. :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're killing us Rex - what does the sign say???

Matt - a few years ago, my daughter had a word question on a math test about planting rows or some such thing.
One of the questions was 'how would he know which field would produce the largest crop" 
Her answer 'he'd know because he's a farmer'


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*OK Translation*










*Holy mackerel, look at the ass on that chick.*

*The new sign needs to read:
Holy crap, look at the asses on that old broad.*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good looking? I dunno… I'm not seeing it, Rex…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wait…. NOW I see it!


----------



## GaryC

Cool Stump You've captures the essence of the guy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep Stumpy, those were the days when a shirt with the numbers 69 meant something, but you are too young to know about it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, don't you have any plowing to do?


----------



## GaryC

It's the middle of the night, Rex
I saw that 69 and started to say something but thought I'd better leave it alone


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes, Gary, too many kids on the post


----------



## ssnvet

Careful Rex, these days it may be construed that you go both ways :^o

Not that there's anything wrong with that (think Seinfield :^)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I could tell you about the time when I dated a dancer at the Moulin Rouge in Paris, but that's another story. When we went out on dates, she first had to put her clothes on, just as a temporary measure you understand.  woof

She was a real acrobat


----------



## StumpyNubs

I will say one thing, You Brits sure wear your pants pulled up high- but when you have nice long legs like that, you gotta show them off, right!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, are you talking about pansies without a stalk?


----------



## GaryC

Rex, yep, I think he's talking about dawning that apperal


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK, where did everyone go? Something I said?

Medical news. I believe I will have 2 appointment on Wednesday at the hospital, one is to get my "pillow" moulded so I can lay in the same position during my upcoming radiation treatments. The other is a meeting to discuss bone pain infusions. So I'll be out all Wednesday. 
The cement job they did on my back sees to be working OK and has relieved the pain on one section of my back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I'm getting worried about Stumpy, he seems to have a fixation about me in scanty clothing and hospital gowns, shower caps and such. 
I always wondered how he managed to get that Saw Stop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad to hear the procedure has proven beneficial.
Now then, when do you go in for the brain transplant???


----------



## GaryC

Do you have to get that mold made anew because of the cement job?


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I know what you mean. It crossed my mind but, for fear of getting kicked off HIS thread, I just let it go. After all, he's a star and all that stuff


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I desperately want my brain transplanted into a younger body. All I need is a mid 30's healthy body, mindless and brainless would be the optimum.

Hey, Stumpy, what's you address?

Gary, I had to have the cement job done before they could do the next procedures, so my spine would remain stable. They will make the mould - they call it a "pillow" on Wednesday that they will use for all the treatments.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, the one thing about this thread is that we are all pals sharing all sorts of thoughts - some even about wood.
It makes for a nice cozy circle of friends who tolerate humor, jokes, salutations and share almost anything that concerns them and their families.
It is understood that all things said are as friends, we are a bunch of characters who like each other. Wish the world was more like our bunch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good for a laugh about the number on the shirt. I guess we're all gutter dwellers, not that there's anything wrong with that.

Night night gents - back to the paying job tomorrow.

Toodles


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*bonne nuit soixante-dix à quatre*


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I know. All that was just joking too. I know in reality he's no star. He's barely a glimmer. But the dude is good with that photo-shopping. It would be nice if he could transfer some of that talent to his…. nah, don't want to go that far.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm very disappointed in you, not cooking a turkey dinner!!!
How are you going to send me leftovers???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty must be lurking….
My post is lost in the interweb!


----------



## DIYaholic

whuuuooop there it is!!!
Now where is Marty???


----------



## ssnvet

Rubbed out finish…. Front and one end done….

Just the back and other end to do and then next up is installing the cedar lining on the bottom.

Can't wait to get the top attached.

Getting the front and rear brakes done on my car tomorrow…. Preparing for sticker shock :^(

Adiós amigos


----------



## DIYaholic

Rest is required for tomorrow's daily grind….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DS

Fourteen days and still no joy in HELLcare.gov-land

The process hung me up trying to verify my identity. I think my secret agent days are catching up to me… ;-)
Either that or they still are perusing the html primer and haven't gotten to that part for doing what they need.


----------



## GaryC

That coffee is really good this morning

Good morning Sandra. Better get a move on. You gotta go protect the world from bad guys. Ya might even take a turkey sandwich….

Rain here today. They say 2-3 inches… we'll see.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary. You beat me to the coffee pot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

This week hopefully there will be some movement on the kitchen.

DS - Good luck


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Have a great day at work Sandra.

Gary, got some great Dutch coffee today, taking a break from my usual German coffee.

DS, I don't believe that web site was ready for prime time, but they will fix it.

Everyone have a great day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's the 3 coffees:



















Both are great.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin, Rex. Sure, I'll take your brain after you're gone. I have a novelty mug on my desk that would be perfect fit for storing it in.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Great Stumpy, you know I bought one of them to give to a friend last Christmas. What are you doing today?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought it was fitting that the photo had tea in it. And are those crumpets?

Today? I'm doing taxes. Then I'm going to hang myself in the workshop. How about you?


----------



## HamS

I know about tea but would prefer a strumpet to a crumpet. Google did not like strumpet.


----------



## bandit571

HAVE to return to work tonight, only had two days in the last week+plus my lsat vacation day. Check might be a little bit on the small side???

Used to look at cars to determine how comfy the backseat was. Of course, that is where a lot of mistakes happen, too…

Am I feeling better? Ah…...NO. Way too many meds going on, again. What ain't sore, is cramping up, breathing ain't happening, still can't walk when I first stand up


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Stumpy*, I too am caught up in a "paper work" jungle. It's pouring down with rain here, so sorting and paper work is the order of the day.

*Ham*, I love crumpets toasted on an open fire, lot of butter on them.

*Bandit*, take care of yourself boyo. Watch for meds interactions - no fun. Be careful and don't try to do things that cause you distress.


----------



## ssnvet

Sir Stumps-a-lot is practicing "Creative Accounting" :^)

Tax system is 100X more complicated than it should be…. and when even the IRS can't give you a definitive answer about deductions, you know it's FUBAR.

Good luck!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, the IRS form could be much easier, would only need 2 lines to be filled in.

..........1. Your total income for the year.

..........2. Send amount listed in line 1. to the IRS.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!

Anybody miss me?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Nah.


----------



## DamnYankee

Didn't think so.


----------



## ssnvet

How Goes it DY?

Rex…. I think Steve Forbes had the best tax plan. But even then, I'd prefer to see the lion's share of tax revenue generated off of consumption, i.e. sales taxes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after noon ,

did anybody miss me aweeee never mind


----------



## StumpyNubs

Taxes are finished, and so am I…


----------



## DamnYankee

Now that Stumpy has gotten caught up on paying taxes maybe we won't have to worry so much about the debt ceiling


----------



## GaryC

Shameless…I missed you. I'll take better aim next time


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - its hard to stay proficient when ammo costs so dang much isn't it?


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. you definately deserve a cold one… did Uncle Sam leave you with anything left for stocking the fridge?

Maybe you need to donate all your unused evaluation tools to the Fraternal Order of Mainiac Woodworkers, of which I just happen to be a representative. I'll be happy to provide you with a receipt for all donations, as we're a 501 C3PO entity :^)

OBTW…. we prefer Lie-Nielson!!


----------



## ssnvet

DY… you need to roll your own.

Here's my calculus for .45 acp

Brass = free range pick up
lead = free wheel weights
lube = $0.01
Powder = $0.02
Primer = $0.03
-------------
Total = $0.06/round

Almost as addictive as woodworking :^)


----------



## DS

Stumpy, as long as you didn't pay your taxes with bills made with your photoshop program, you'll probably be ok.

Sandra, "This week hopefully there will be some movement on the kitchen." 
Rex was thinking, "This week hopefully there will be some movement in the bathroom."

Sorry, Rex, I couldn't resist.

No movement on HELLcare.gov. They said my application had been authenticated, but my identity was not verified. According to the "Internal Support Supervisor" I spoke to, (that is a fancy gub'ment title that means they have to pretend to know more the the other guys), in order to authenticate my application, they first have to verify my identity, so I must be verified - but I ain't!

Alledgedly, this whole mashup is because so many people tried to buy insurance at the same time. Apparently Obama said they were only expecting 50 million uninsured people and somehow more than that showed up. (Actually 4.7 million showed up the first day-less than 10% of the uninsured population)

She said that if I am just patient, I can trust my gub'ment to sort everything out in time. I am so comforted that my big brother, uncle, er, gub'ment is looking out for my bestus' interests.

I really just want to buy a decent insurance policy that doesn't cost three time my home mortgage and actually pays for something!

True story, I paid $18.42 cash for 30 pills last month. I didn't use insurance, (they hadn't gotten thier act together enough to let me use it by that time)
Yesterday, I went to refill that same script with my newly issued individual policy (The premiums for which ARE three time my principle and interest payment per month on my home-no exageration) and the pharmacy wanted $124 and change.
I told them that I just filled it a month ago without insurance and with cash for just $18.42

He said, ok, but you have to meet your deductible before your insurance will pay anything. Ok, but why is it $124 WITH insurance, and $18 without? Do you know what he said? "You have to meet your deductable."

I said, you're not listening… and I hung up on him.

I give up. All this stuff is supposed to help me live with less stress. It's not working!


----------



## Momcanfixit

HI EDDIE!

I missed you, if none of the other miscreants did. Exhaustipated. Is that a word?
If so, that's me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hi 74 they are really miscreants on here


----------



## Gene01

Exhaustipated? Does that mean a rusted out muffler? Or a bald guy?


----------



## GaryC

Hey…don't be slinging new words at us guys that aren't challenged with a lot of hair to comb


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay, how about frustapated.

Or cornstipated


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cornstipated?

Taxes were tough, they always are. I've never gotten a refund in my life because I've always been self employed. And since I don't have kids, I don't get any of the good deductions. But I smile and write the check, happy as crap to pay my fair share to support those people who rioted at Walmart when the food stamp cards quit working the other day.

On a happier note:

The other day I met a lady whose husband was a woodworker until he died suddenly of an aneurysm. Guess who now has a shop full of Grizzly tools? I'll give you a hint: he has a mustache.

The "happier note" wasn't the aneurysm, it was the good deal on tools.


----------



## JL7

I would like to buy an "E" please…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there are no "E" next spin please


----------



## gfadvm

Fired up the new mill today and tested it on some soft sycamore 4×6 beams. So far, so good. Spent the rest of the day moving the log pile from the shop to the hay barn (just under 1/4 mile). I am worn out! Got everything moved except some big cypress that I need to cut to shorter lengths. Betty Lou was a lot of help today (lots of moral support!). I still love her! And her training is progressing slowly.

Gene, Did you watch those training vids? They are working for us.

Later


----------



## StumpyNubs

I missed Eddie too.


----------



## DS

Stumpy has a moustache?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike does.


----------



## DS

So there IS an 'E'...


----------



## DS

eddie sucks at his Vanna White impersonation… He never had me fooled tho' ;-)


----------



## DS

Constipulated…


----------



## GaryC

Sure Stumpy has a moustache….. he just shaves it off each day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anyone know when Rockler has the 20% coupon promo?

I'm planning on starting a router cabinet build after Christmas and may buy a table top from them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Rockler has 20% off all the time, it seems. If they don't have it now, wait a week, they will.

Funny, I just talked to Rockler yesterday about router tables! We're doing a show about commercially made units in a few weeks and I want to try out a few of their accessories. Then we'll be making some of our own accessories too. I am thinking of another design for a homemade router lift. If we get that show in before you build yours, maybe you'll find it interesting.

By the way, if you need a router plate, try and find one of those trivets we used on the earlier router table show. It's working great and only cost $7!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got one of those computer speech recognition programs (Dragon) to make all the writing I do easier. I am a decent typist as long as I'm looking at the keys, but I like the idea of dictating. What I didn't anticipate is that I'd be spending my evening teaching the software to recognise my voice. I didn't expect homework…


----------



## superdav721

Holy cow you nuts need a leash.


----------



## superdav721

Bandi hand in there you will get through it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh, good- it just crashed part of my system…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Everyone knows I love Rockler products, and I really think their router table tops are very high quality. But if I were you, I would build your own from a double layer of melamine. That's pretty close to what the Rockler tops are, except they have a nice edge and a pre-cut plate recess. It'll save you about $200US and you can use that money for a lift or something… or to pay bills


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Dave*! I'm building a new woodworking bench (Roubo style) on "The Old-Timey Workshop". If you have time to do a cameo appearance I'd love to have you. We can use it to plug your website. I was thinking you could do a short (about a minute lone) bit on using bench hooks and hold fasts.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - I'll keep my eyes open for the show. I'm thinking this one at the moment:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31813

I have to plan it around when I'll be down in the US. I have a trip planned at the beginning of November - so get cracking on the show would you.

As for voice recognition - here's my experience with it….

State your destination city
Toronto
You want to go to Toledo. Is that correct?
No
State your destination city
Toronto Ontario
You want to go to Ohio. Is that correct?
NO! I want to go to Toronto, Ontario CA-NA-DAHHHHH!
I"m sorry you're having trouble.
I HATE YOU MACHINE!
You want to go to Michigan. Is that correct?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's my very first try dictating with Dragon. I'm pretty impressed. No errors, punctuation looks good, it even spells better than I do. I had some voice recognition software a long time ago and it was crap. (Wow, it understands the word crap), so I wasn't expecting much of the software, but I think this is going to be really useful for all sorts of stuff. Does it make me lazy that I want to dictate instead of type?

I need to get a jug in here because the bathrooms like 20 steps away from my desk…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oooohhhh- now that table is NOT melamine (I can't believe this software knows the word melamine)... It's made of the same thing as that trivet I mentioned, it's some kind of rock-hard acrylic material, like a plastic granite, and if the fence is included that's not a bad deal after all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm having so much fun with this dictation software I might go into the coffee lounge in be a troll for a while…


----------



## gfadvm

Wow, Sandra. That looks like a pretty nice router tabletop. But when I saw the price, I remembered why I built mine!

Dave, Stumpy will make you a STAR!

Niteall.


----------



## superdav721

Email me the script you want. I will shoot it 3 or 4 different ways and mail it back to you. You can cut, edit and Photoshop to your hearts content.
I do thank you for the opportunity.
I took my store down off my site cause I haven't been forging and for the last few months.
I have been playing with leather with the little time I have had.
And snortin turp!


----------



## ssnvet

Me thinks sir Stumps-a-lot (try to teach your dragon to spell that one) is going to become a man of not-so-few words with his new secretary. But will it sit on your lap and giggle?

Phenolic is indeed an awesome material, but fair warning, do not try to cut or drill it with anything other than carbide. I have runined a few drill bits in learning this.

74,
I like the Rockler tops (mine is the normal melamine style). But even more, I like their Aluminum plates. Their fence system is also very functional. They have pretty good sales on them several times a year, so patients can really pay off. The plates come with a couple inserts and a removeable guide pin and it's not too hard to make your own template.

I suggest buying a Rockler plate and then making your own doubled up 3/4 melamine top.

I don't. Get the big deal with the expensive router lifts…. I guess I just never found it so hard to reach under the table


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks as if I missed quite the gab fest….

I was required to drink cold ones tonight!
The "Dart League" stipulates that all players must imbibe….
I was only following orders!!!

BTW: I kicked butt in darts! Of the seven games I played, I only allowed the opponent to win once!!!
The team as a whole did quite well also, with a final tally of 15 (us) to 6 (them).


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Slowest coffee pot on earth when you're in a hurry. Coffee so hot it will melt the tongue. Anyone got donuts?


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're up before the birds Gary! And I imagine you drank all the coffee.
Pass the jo Dave.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, Andy and Stump

The price of the top is choke worthy. If I can get 20% off I may go for it. And while we're there, I may drop a few hints for perhaps a Rockler gift card for Christmas….


----------



## HamS

Good morning,

For the table top on the router table: what is the best way to get the top flat? I love the rockler plate but my design has a 3in overhang all around the edges to give me clamping spots. My current top is 3/4 cabinet grade plywood doubled and edged with sycamore 2×2s. It is good , but after 20 years it has developed a significant sag where it's supported by the carcass. I want to rebuild it without the sag but I think all options that are not too thick for a good clamping surface would not be ridgid enough
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/58007


----------



## JL7

Morning all….....

Sandra, that's a nice looking table for sure…....I've built several of my own from scratch and I know first hand, they are difficult to dial in just right. I've used double thick MDF, Phenolic coated Baltic Birch ply, and solid maple (butcher block). I ultimately ended up buying an Incra top (Woodpeckers). 
http://www.incra.com/productroutertablestandstsrttabletops.htm

Here's an old blog post I did on the tables: http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/22264

The real selling point for me was the router plate itself. I have 2 of the Rockler plates (the new Bench Dog design), but they are difficult to level. Also don't care for the tiny little screws you need to remove to change the plastic insert.

I went with the Woodpeckers lift: http://www.woodpeck.com/prlv2.html and it's just a better design. The leveling screws are built into the plate. The insert twists out. I can easily change bits above the table also. It is spendy, but I use mine a lot, so no regrets on the setup. I like the accuracy.

Of course you can order the plate without the lift….http://www.woodpeck.com/aluminsert.html

I also get that you are planning on picking it up yourself at Rockler…....and if have no doubt that is a nice table…..

As a side note, Woodpeckers is in Ohio, and it sounds like your GPS likes Ohio!


----------



## JL7

Ham…..that is a nice large table you got there…...which of course adds to your dilemma to keep it flat! Not sure how you would "fix" it back to flat….....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, did you ever use double thick 3/4 melamine as stumpy suggested?


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary….....have not…..I just googled it and found an interesting debate on this topic here:

*MDF vs. Phenolic vs. Melamine for Router table*

http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=9078


----------



## HamS

The top on that is adjustable. It was originally my only workbench and was also the out feed table for my saw. I added the cut out for the router plate later. I have been debating whether to leave that bench alone and build a new dedicated router table,but have not decided which path is best. I am leaning towards a multi tool system where the same floor space can be taken up by the router table, grinder, various jigs etc all clamping onto the same base. It is only in the thinking stage now. The issue would be how to store the tools when not in use and what happens if you need two of them at the same time


----------



## JL7

And Andy…....Did I miss the sawmill "action" photos??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sounds like we need to have a router table build off around here!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin all.
Coffee pot is acting strange this AM. Was it something I did in my sleep enhanced process? 
No Donuts this morning, Gary. Decided to go with creme cheese filled French toast. Gooey, but yummy.

Andy, 
I PMed ya about the videos. They are pretty good.
And "Ditto" to Jeff's query.


----------



## Gene01

A quote from William Wordsworth: "A day Spent in a round of strenuous idleness." Kinda describes my yesterday.
Got nothing done and it tired me out.


----------



## bandit571

Spent half the work night trying to keep those damn electrodes to stay put on a hairy, sweaty chest. Finally found a roll of packing tape.

At least I am back at work, grinding plastic parts into little chunks. Real nice aroma when the parts are covered in hydraulic oil/antifreeze…...Yuck!

might have to pay taxes this year, since I am getting a monthly check from the Army's Retirement Funds. Maybe try a VA Loan for a newer car??


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

I can tell when that over-fed bag of fleas has slept on my pillow, she leaves a few behind. Hungry little pests.

Have a 1 yr. old cat that seems to think my lap is THE place to be, all day long. And gets mad IF I should be so rude as to want to get up, now and then.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good value router table top.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/4979/router-tables-and-accessories


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, have you ever noticed, you can pet a dog anywhere and it's satisfied but, with a cat, it lets you know when and where to rub it?


----------



## bandit571

Hey, the reason I like cats?

I can pet a "Pussy" anytime I want to….. and not have to worry about "headaches"

Grandson was chasing a couple small kittens around, until I said something about chasing "underage stuff".


----------



## HamS

What's funny about that Stumpy is that my "router table always has so much junk on it I often just put the plate on the router and run it sitting on my assembly table when I am doing edge treatments. I know it ain't all that safe, but the board gets rounded and I didn't spend hours cleaning off the table.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually it can be pretty handy to take the router plate and router out of the table to use, in fact that's why clear acrylic router plates are particularly nice - you can see through them when you're using the router upside down in a handheld position.


----------



## Gene01

Ham,
You know the rule about all horizontal flat surfaces? They must collect stuff.

Gary, 
Please try to remember it. We all love saccharinalia. (new word for ya *74*)


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm I wonder if I used to know that word


----------



## DamnYankee

ahhh….the joys of sawdust boogers!!!


----------



## ssnvet

*You know the rule about all horizontal flat surfaces? They must collect stuff.*

Aint that the truth!!!

And at work, if we clear out 400 s.f. of floor space to make room for setting up a manufacturing cell, but delay setting it up… it will ALWAYS become a crap storage area for every one in the dept.


----------



## DamnYankee

new project

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/90840


----------



## GaryC

Nice work Shameless. Whatcha gonna do with it?


----------



## Gene01

Fine looking table box, DY. You did accomplish the goal quite well.
The grain on the front is stunning. And, those legs are really well done.
BTW, when "libs" go poof, I like it, too. (*most importantly making the box lid so perfectly snug that the lib "poofs"*)


----------



## GaryC

STUMPY


----------



## superdav721

my entry


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Where is the dust collection???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gary*- My birthday is actually April 15th. I celebrate by filing for an extension every year. I guess I was just born to procrastinate…


----------



## Momcanfixit

saccharinalia - I like it.

Okay Bandit - there's a fine line between humour and being labeled a D O M. 

Not to trump the visual of Bandit's packing tape on his sweaty chest, but a few weeks ago, I got to carry around a big yellow bucket thing and fill it all day in the bathroom. Found out today that the copper level in my urine is double what it should be.

Gee, maybe there's something wrong with me? What a shocker.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And no, I haven't been chewing on pennies or anything. 
I need a drink.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Maybe you are actually an android, filled with circuitry and wiring….
and melting from the inside out!!!

Stumpy,
I was born to procrastinate!!! Maybe we should compare notes and exchange procrastination strategies…
But not today!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I haven't gotten to saw any logs yet as I'm still on call. And that is making me REALLY cranky. Supposed to be a nice weekend (but I'm on call!). I'm sure it will start raining as soon as I'm not on call.


----------



## ssnvet

More progress finishing with Danish Oil… Just one more end to go


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heck, if you're on call Andy, you can't drink either. That stinks.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, will that be hers? I think she likes it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture Matt, the project is coming along nicely.

I would however like to make mention that there are NO shop photos posted to your profile. You are depriving me of my favourite procrastination tool - looking at shop photos. For shame.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes Gene… It's a good old fashioned hope chest for her keepsakes and future home. Knowing Mary, she'll fill it with books.

I keep meaning to clean house and post a shop tour Sandra, but want to "finish" the major shop projects first. So it may take 10 years… 20 if Randy teaches me any new tricks.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, No drinking, no sawmilling, no mowing/weedeating, etc. Just waste my life waiting for the phone to ring 

I HATE BEING ON CALL!

Whine over.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife got a flue shot today at work and when I got home, she was flat on her back under a pile of blankets shivering…. :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer, Matt!!!


----------



## superdav721

Nice pic Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

I used to call it the "get the flue shot"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Government shutdown is over. I was hoping there wouldn't be anyone at the IRS to cash my check… So, tomorrow I'll just sell that other kidney and we'll be all set.

Filming tomorrow, show this weekend.

Goodnight.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, post your phone number. We can keep you busy


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Just "sub out" the on call portion of your business….
Then take the weekend off!!! ;^)

Time for me to "saw some logs"....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

WAKE UP 
The coffee is hot but outside it's not


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hope it's a big pot this morning. Mama needs some major caffeine…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Matt, messy shop photos are even better. 
(It would make Bandit feel better)


----------



## GaryC

Got oatmeal going if you want some


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

A bit nippy here too Gary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooo - oatmeal. You're talking my language.

Good morning Rex!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Sandra and everyone.

I love oatmeal too, sometimes I add a little spice -ground nutmeg to it and some demarera sugar…mmmmmmm


----------



## GaryC

I like the spice idea, Rex. Don't know anything about that type of sugar


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, it's a "raw" brown sugar which is primarily used in high end coffee, adds a slight nutty taste.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, if you into Starbucks, those brown sugar packet marked "raw" is the sugar.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, thanks for the info. Next time I drift by a Starbucks, I'll check it out


----------



## HamS

Good morning. Christmas is coming and and I havefive rehearsals a week now that is four different groups. It really cuts into the shop time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham. What show are you putting on?

Gary, an even better sugar, is raw sugar crystals for coffee, heavily used in Europe, dissolves slower, but oh the taste.


----------



## Gene01

Fried grits, *BUTTER* and Maple syrup for me this morning. 
Wife made grits with green chilies and fresh corn earlier this week. She reserved some, without the veggies, for me to fry. 
Soon as I get done "Andycating".


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I don't sweeten my coffee but, I suppose it would be good in other items as well


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canadian brown sugar:










American 'brown' sugar


----------



## Momcanfixit

Otameal with raisins, cinnamon and brown sugar…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, no more procrastinating for me. Have to go get ready. Planning on some shop time tonight.

Whine and cheese to follow.


----------



## GaryC

Think I'll just sprinkle a little walnut sawdust in it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, sounds like a winner.

I'm going to a couple of poached eggs with some buttered sourdough toast and butter. Any left over toast will be spread with lemon marmalade.

Gary, I only use a small amount of sugar and add a small amount of heavy cream floating on the top, you drink the coffee through the cream. I would sooner have a demitasse of good coffee than a big mug of "dish water"


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Why is your sugar browner than ours? I KNEW the sugar cartels were ripping us off! As the kids say, "OMG"!


----------



## GaryC

If I'm not terribly mistakes, we have both light and dark brown sugar


----------



## HamS

We are doing a Madrigal dinner, a cantata, a community choir doing excerpts from Handel's Messiah and I the band is working up our Christmas repertoire. A busy time of year for church musicians. I have been volunteering as an assistant director for a youth choir. http://www.honeywellcenter.org/community-outreach/educational-outreach/choir/
That is lots of fun, but takes time. It is worth doing though because music will serve these kids their whole life and someone took the time for me when I was young.


----------



## HamS

I wonder how you couple eggs Rex?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, Gary you're not mistaken, but the dark brown sugar in the US is much much lighter than the dark brown here.
My mother used to spend 6 months out of the year in the States and that was her main complaint about baking.

(Stumpy - we keep the good stuff up here!!!!!)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham - looks like a great program.


----------



## DamnYankee

is it nap time yet?


----------



## Gene01

*74* and others who may lament the lack of brownness in brown sugar, Just add a tblsp of molasses to a cup of the light brown sugar. After all, that's how it's made, anyway. 
For some cookie recipes, my wife does this and it certainly changes the flavor for the better.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DY, Yep, I'm working on it now.


----------



## bandit571

ok after work nap completed, no loose electrodes on the outside ( inside is another story)

Might get out the griddle for some Brown Sugar & Cinnamin Pancakes, some home made hash with thick bacon chunks, and a few scrambled eggs on top.

Walked over to the local public library to abuse their computer, and it bloody well rained all the way over here….


----------



## HamS

I am partial to maple sweetener myself. Of course if Miss J stir sit with her fingers it's sweetener enough.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm going to get a sack of dark brown sugar and a spoon. We'll solve this mystery!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The day job is over….
However, NO nap for me….
"The Chef" has duties all lined up for me through the weekend….
Tonight is the "equipment pull" for Friday night dinner and this weekend's concessions (Sat, & Sun.).
Tomorrow night I'll be working a buffet dinner for 100 people.
Saturday and Sunday will be a concession at a Quilt Festival.
Looks as if I'll be busy morning, noon and night for the next several days!!!

Molasses is great stuff!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Be careful with the "sack of dark brown sugar and a spoon"….
I don't think Obamacare covers "SIDS"....
That is *S*elf *I*nflicted *D*ental *S*uffering!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I spied a new tub of vanilla ice cream in the freezer & got to hankerin' for a root-beer float :^)

But no root-bear :^(

Then I remembered I had a open bottle of Coke in the fridge… and Coke floats are pretty good too :^)

And then the lightning struck…. My favorite mixed drink is Jack and Coke… Sooooooo…..










I think I might just be a genius!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Help me coin a name for this one…

how about Jack-O-Coca-Float?

or… my wife's suggestion Jack in the Hood?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'd call it "Too much Coke".


----------



## DIYaholic

*OCD Float*

*O*riginal *C*oke & *D*aniel's Float!!!

Gotta go, "The Chef" is cracking the Wisk….


----------



## gfadvm

I did a really quick blog and pic of the first big log cut with my new toy for Sandra, et al who wanted to see pics.http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm/blog/38205


----------



## ssnvet

No party tonight?

Or are you guys waiting until i go to bed again? :^)


----------



## GaryC

You've already been to bed once?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm here. Break out the balloons!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I think we ARE officially the Seinfeld of Lumberjocks. Who knew brown sugar was that interesting. (Bite your tongue Bandit)


----------



## GaryC

Lord help us, I hope no one brings up self rising flour!


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy…..

I'd like to buy an "E"


----------



## GaryC

Didn't you buy an "E" yesterday?


----------



## JL7

That was yesterday Gary!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, that's right. Enjoy your "E"


----------



## JL7

I did my consulting duty today with the new "contracted" IT service…...had a few cold ones since…....lot's of BS…......


----------



## GaryC

So, you're consulting the It service that they have a contract with?


----------



## ssnvet

Wife is transcribing (home business) tonight … Star Trek night (new series) for me …

only one cold one left in the fridge


----------



## gfadvm

Anyone want to trade a tractor with loader for a lifetime supply of wood? I'm getting too old to wrestle those big logs by hand!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, what a party. I'm all done in.

G'night gents.


----------



## ssnvet

I guess we're not the party animals we used to be :^)


----------



## GaryC

Takes a while to recover


----------



## ssnvet

Where's Randy when you need him?


----------



## JL7

Gary, as good friend of mine said many times…....

I'm no pushover, but I can be had…....


----------



## GaryC

Randy's washing dishes tonight

Jeff, I agree totally.


----------



## DIYaholic

Heee I is!!! (In my best Buckwheat voice!)

I wasn't doing dishes….
I was counting and packaging up dishes….
For tomorrow's buffet.

The good thing about working catering….
I know what I'm having for dinner!!!

Andy,
I heard the first 250bf are free!!! Shipping is "on the house" also, right???


----------



## DIYaholic

My calendar, for tomorrow, is full….

nytol,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'... I got post #45,000!


----------



## HamS

I got the plus one


----------



## HamS

Morning after the egregious post for its own sake I will make another post. Not because I have any thing erudite to say but I am that way. Miss J was reading about seven ways to stay in touch with her feminine side. She found all seven suggestions to be anathema I told her it is my job to stay in touch with her feminine side (and front and back). I wish I could make the kind of money those writers make writing junk like that.
Tonight and tomorrow will be corrective surgery on the old base cabinets and hopefully mounting them on the platform. I have hired a guy to scribe in the new countertop because I really hate that job and the potential to screw up an expensive item is high. I suppose I should start work now.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there a song about Brown Sugar? Remember it from way back when?

" just like a young girl should…"

Of course there was the "B" side of that "45" record (anyone remember a 45 record?) song title started with a B, and ended with an H…..

Long time ago, and a few Purple Hearts, and I'm not talking about wood either…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit:


----------



## superdav721

It's Friday!
yeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## ssnvet

TGIF…

Band at foot-ball game tonight….. band in mid-state ME tomorrow morning…. Band in Southern NH tomorrow evening… followed by volunteering to unload the band "pit crew" equipment (timfany, xylophone, chimes, etc…) from U-Haul truck tomorrow night.

Did I mention that I'm ready for marching band season to be over? The idea of limiting our kids to one activity was so our lives would not be dictated by coaches, etc… But no matter what it is, they can't seem to be satisfied with anything less than semi-pro levels of competition.

Count me as one parent chearing that the football team does NOT make the playoffs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What kind of an attitude is that??? ;^)

Day job is over….
My indentured servitude to "The Chef" follows….
Buffet dinner for 100 people tonight….
I really hope it is a GREAT meal, as I am hungry!!!


----------



## bandit571

About to lose the computer til tomorrow morning, library closes at 4pm. NO, they won't let me stay here, either.

Rex: the B side of the 45 was a song titled "Bitch". Ever find a video of that one???

Might have a long drive tomorrow, just to pick up a couple hand planes. Bad news? I will have to take the better half along, too…. tends to add to the bill….


----------



## JL7

TGIF…...oh wait, everyday is like friday lately….. hehe

Screwed up the fence location on the router and ended up with this oddity…....rats…..


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Just when I thought I'd seen it all…....You are amazing!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Amazing study from Cornell University about the laws of urination. It seems that no matter how big a mammel is, or how much their bladder can store, it takes the same amount of time to empty it. So, if an elephant and a mouse both fill up on Big Gulps, they equally require 21 seconds to drain the main vein.

I just bought a stopwatch and a case of Schlitz. I'll report back later…


----------



## GaryC

So, Stumpy…. is this going to be a "real" pissin' contest?


----------



## superdav721

Yin and Yang is over the top Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…...you really shouldn't encourage me…..I may never go back to work…...just wish it could be so…..

Here's the current shape library…..26 and counting….










Can't believe I'm STILL playing with blocks…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Piss off Stumpy


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here ya go Bandit:


----------



## superdav721

Rex you are the funniest guy I know!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, sorry yo don't get out much/ :-(


----------



## Gene01

For those who can't understand Mick.

Oh BTW, Can you help me find the lyrics to "Take Five"? Brubeck mumbles.

I'm feeling so tired, can't understand it 
Just had a fortnights sleep 
I'm feeling so tired, Ow!, so distracted 
Ain't touched a thing all week

I'm feelin' drunk, juiced up and sloppy 
Ain't touched a drink all night 
Feeling hungry, can't see the reason 
Just had a horsemeat pie

Yeah when you call my name 
I salivate like a Pavlov dog 
Yeah when you lay me out 
My heart starts beating like a big bass drum, alright

Yeah you got to mix it child 
Ya got to fix it must be love 
It's a bitch 
You got to mix it child 
Ya got to fix it must be love 
It's a bitch allright

Sometimes I'm sexy, move like a stud 
Kicking the stall all night 
Sometimes I'm so shy, got to be worked on 
Don't have no bark or bite

Yeah when you call my name 
I salivate like a Pavlov dog 
Yeah when you lay me out 
My heart starts beating like a big bass drum


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I got 2 6/10 rain. Pretty good rain. Took two days for that so it was slow enough to soak


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Those are all way above my skill level. I think a board or box lid with one of each design would be special.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, those are something else. As in different dimension from us mortals.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy…. Wife wants to take pics of the band and the sisters don't want to watch another football game, so I'm off the band hook.

Teaching my youngest how to play Stratego.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds good.

I spent part of the evening getting my son's goalie stick taped up 'just so'. Particular kid. No idea where he'd get that from…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby is away, so I'm trying to muster up enough energy to finish off the dishes so I don't have to look at them in the morning. Hit exhausted hours ago. Am now in the 'what's my name' stage.


----------



## HamS

Current state of the shop. 









Ok I need help.. this pic is right side up on the phone how do I get it right side up in the post?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Your shop is tipped onto it's side?


----------



## superdav721

Ham did you use glue to mount all that stuff on the wall?


----------



## HamS

This is getting to be irritating.


----------



## superdav721

Nice shop!


----------



## ssnvet

Ham I have the same problem posting photos with my iPad…. Can't get the to come out right side up no matter what I do. No troubles with any Windows based device…

Sandra, I used to be very proud of my stick taping abilitites. Not so much my stick handling, speed or shot :^(

You guessed it, I played defense. I was a monster in the corners though and had to make up for lack of kill with raw aggression.

But I remain the undefeated Stratego champion of the universe.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, You've outdone yourself with the yin/yang


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham now ive got a crek in my neck


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you really do have to much time on your hands ,they look awesome


----------



## GaryC

I think you should do a video to show us how you make them


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff is going in circles….

Ham is all sorts of twisted….

*74* is wound tight….

Matt is taking over the world….

Eddie is , well….EDDIE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Day job started at 7:00AM….
"The Chef" allowed me to end my day at 11:00PM….
Day job tomorrow at 7:30AM….
Then more "Chef" time, until 7:00pm….


----------



## DIYaholic

Winding down from my looooong day is complete….

Enjoy the weekend everyone….

Including you, REX!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning
Sure feels like Saturday


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Gary ,grab a cup of joe its Saturday''i think


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin', I think….

I NEED coffee!!!
It feels like a week of ^%$#$% MONDAYS!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Randy its going to get better ,,thats what they say but then i been hearing that for half a century


----------



## DIYaholic

I hear ya, Eddie.

I'm out the door to start "Job 1".

I'll type at you later….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you ever thought about one of these as a project

http://www.woodrat.com/index.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

later gator ,


----------



## Gene01

Sun's not even showing, here in the west. Coffee's done and drunk. I refuse to go to the shop till daylight. Just ain't right. 
Yesterday evening, my expert mechanical abilities were once again put to the test. The router lift refused to lift. Took me an hour to find the cause and another hour to fix it. Naturally, I disassembled a few parts that had absolutely nothing to do with the problem. It was a loose set screw in the belt gear. How was I to find it when the belt covered the screw? Not only am I lacking in mechanical prowess, but it appears, in deductive reasoning as well.
By the time I got it fixed, supper was cold. Ah well, that's why God made microwaves.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah Jeff, how about a video or at least a well documented blog. I mean heck, it's not like you gotta make it to work on time.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...

Nice shop Ham…...looks like you got room to spare…...

Get to work Randy….....somebody has to pay off this deficit…...

Eddie - those Wood Rats are supposed to be a pretty cool jig…...they had one on CL here recently…...tempting, but I gotta stop buying tools…...

Thanks for all the comments folks….....Andy - I disagree on your skill level….there is no question you could do stuff like that…...I've seen your work and your shop…..no question…..and the box lid idea is cool, maybe I send you a few cutoffs and you build the box! Gary and Gene - I am planning on a blog of some sort, I have photos, not much video. I lack Stumpy and Dave's good looks to be doing videos…....

They are already talking the "S" word here…...yes, snow….........the Maple leafs haven't even fell yet…....


----------



## GaryC

Dang… I'm not ready for the cold.

Jeff, the blog would be great.

Puppy was out with me. Her ears are cold.

I cut out the nine pieces for another diabolical dice puzzle. I may make a few of these for Christmas


----------



## DIYaholic

Round II, of my portion of the "Deficit Reduction", is beginning….
Off to sell some food to hungry "Quilt Festival" goers and vendors….
Should be quite exciting!!!

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

Off to do the wandering minstrel bit at the chili cookoff


----------



## bandit571

Nothing worth the price on fee-bay today.
Rain all day today, yuck
Got to go to work the next three nights, triple yuck
no lumber in the shop, bummer.

No internet at the house, yet. Have to go and abuse the computers at the Library. (NO PORN, either, drat)

Might find something to harass you twerps with, yet.

Might have found a job a bit closer to home…...details later


----------



## Momcanfixit

Baked four butterscotch pies for the church supper tomorrow. 
Lard crusts, homemade butterscotch and italian meringue. 
Shop time is looking less and less likely.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 now thats some good looking eating there,never have ate a butterscotch pie but it looks and sounds delicious


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good luck on the job Bandit


----------



## GaryC

Thoughts of those pies has me drooling, Sandra. Not fair


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't think those pies are truly up to your usual high standards….
And you can trust me, as I am a culinary professional….
You can send them to me for proper disposal!!! ;^)

Bandit,
We await more details on the job front….

"The Chef" is through with me for today….
Tomorrow is another story….
8:00AM until done….
"Done" should be around 7:00PM!!!


----------



## Gene01

Now, I'm officially hungry….And I just ate.


----------



## HamS

Spentthe afternoon at the Wabash Cannonball Chili cookoff. Then I got home and installed the base cabinets. The kithen partof the renovation is actually nearing completion. My feet are killing me so I think I will sit and chill. 117 vendors on 8acres.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'm up for the box build from your cut offs but haven't figured out what the body of the box should look like to go with the wild top I'm visualizing.

Sandra, I am married to the world's best pie maker but yours look like a very close second. I'd have to taste one to judge though! Her blueberry pie is so good I'm not sure it's legal!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm eating a "pie" right now….
It ain't butterscotch….
But it was delivered!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, does your new job prospect involve carrying a sign?


----------



## GaryC

I'm headed for the Tulsa area. I hear there's some blue berry pie with a side of sawdust waiting

Rex, they say 36 for tonight around here


----------



## JL7

mmmm…lard crust…..

You got a challenge Andy…..I'll collect the cutoffs….....

Rex and Randy are both in the house…..Where's Marty?

Gary, you may need some advice from Sheryl:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I'm gonna be ready for it - just stay in bed until it warms up.

Jeff, just too much time on your hands.

Waiting for the Dauphin


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex, you expecting the Dauphin?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Jeff, I am


----------



## JL7




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Was going to sign up tonight Jeff


----------



## JL7

Another insane shop day here today…..more crazy ideas…....somebody stop me…....


----------



## JL7

No brakes….....

My favorite Beatle is George….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Time to stop and smell the roses Jeff.

My week has been sheer hell. I am not going to relay all the cocks up and scheduling that change every day, most of it got canselled at the last minute and I sent many hours trying to get things sorted out - an almost impossible task when dealing with so many hospital mini departments, branches of oncology, the pain people et al. To top it all, I got a call at 5:30 pm Friday telling me that they needed to arrange a procedure for this next week It turned out to be the procedure I had already had A week ago Friday ….mmmmmmm


----------



## JL7

Rex…...Sorry to hear about the BS scheduling crap…....you don't need the stress…...*DEEP BREATHES*......That helps…...


----------



## JL7

You are a fighting SOB…....keep it up….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I sure am Jeff, and I know I got my message through when I called them a bunch of wankers.


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Tell them wankers that you got a bunch of mad crazy woodworkers on your back…....plus Randy…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I was saving Randy for the coup de grâce.


----------



## JL7

Good thinking…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, that's after I sic Eddie and Bandit on them


----------



## JL7

Problem is Eddie needs gas money and Bandit's van needs a drive shalt. rear end bearings, a new tranny, and GOD knows what else…....SO GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

No problem Jeff, I'll get EMS to pick them up.


----------



## JL7

You still got some birdhouse builds going on?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They have not been around to do any more to them, mainly because my week was so screwed up. The last event was the 2 boys caught up to where the girls were, next they put a roof on made out of real roof tile pieces. They all have the door hinges and latches done and I made up a dye color that one of the girls wanted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just tell me where and when….
I'll eventually show up….
~
~
~
What was I supposed to do???


----------



## DIYaholic

Wish I could stay for the rest of the "Saturday Night Special"....
But I got to get some sleep….
So I can hinder & harass "The Chef" tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Very Cool Rog…...

I am am so glad you git the grandkid time in the shop…....nothing better that that….....I don't have Grandkids yet, but my "kids" are all grown up now, so who knows…...


----------



## JL7

Nite Nite Randy…......

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## GaryC

Don't know about everyone else, I'm just sitting by and watching


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So, Gary, giving us the silent treatment eh?


----------



## JL7

Gary's in the house…..


----------



## JL7

PUSH…...stuck posts…


----------



## GaryC

Just too lazy. Not much to say. Pretty slow day. All I did was cut a dice puzzle.


----------



## JL7

Right - the dice puzzle…...pictures?


----------



## GaryC

Haven't taken any yet. You remember the diabolical dice puzzle from a few months back? Doing another one of those for a friend. I'll get a picture tomorrow


----------



## JL7

We are a visual crowd Gary…....Plus, love the puzzles…......


----------



## GaryC

Ok, there it is








Got the 9 pieces cut out 1"x1"x3" Bubinga
Got the pips drilled. That's it so far


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from a big high school marching band festival, with 15 bands performing. Quite impressed by a couple bands from nearby cities (150 strong).

All pooped out now…. Night-night!


----------



## GaryC

Hi/Bye, Matt


----------



## JL7

Damn Gary, I didn't mean "This second"......that Bubinga is sweet….

Thanks…...looking forward to seeing the finished project…


----------



## GaryC

I need to build a little containment box for the puzzle but, not too sure I'm that motivated…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Any job news Jeff, you should be able to find something, especially as working the the rubber industry, they generally bounce back.


----------



## JL7

Matt

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Of course you are Gary…..Just need to find the lanching point….....you know it…

Rex…..yes and no…..Yes I've got leads and No have I've looked for them…......I do need to buckle down and look, but haven't quite figured out what I want to do yet…...

I am enjoying the break…...


----------



## JL7

My buddy Eddie is lurking right now….....

Mumford and Sons:


----------



## GaryC

I'm going to bed. See y'all in the morning

Happy lurking, Eddie


----------



## JL7

Night Gary….......


----------



## HamS

morning, coffee just finished perking.


----------



## GaryC

Morning, Ham Got mine. Dog looks like she wants some.


----------



## HamS

After coffee got another coat of poly on the drawer and shelf. I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time putting poly on, letting it dry then sanding half of it off and then putting more on. I have tried using very thin coats and very thick coats and in between and never seem to have found a solution that works well for me. I am leaning to the slightly thicker than a wash and just a touch of sanding until I get a good film thickness then wet sanding with 400 between coats. I seem to need three or four coats before wet sanding then about four finish coats before I am happy. I think the problem might be exacerbated by working so often with oak which is very hard to get smooth with the porous grain structure. I have had some luck using a variant of BLO (antique oil) and wet sanding the oil in. The sawdust and oil form a filler of sorts and you can get oak almost as smooth as maple that way. However, you cannot use that technique when you are staining the wood and I am trying to match existing oak trim boards in this job. At least Miss J is trying to match the color. I, being color blind, think it looks perfectly fine.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Gary and Ham


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff great tune i can relate to that one, one of the greats 
Mumford and Sons


----------



## Gene01

Mornin Gary, Ham, eddie and everyone else. 
Where's William? 
Haven't heard from Mike lately, either.
Gary, Your puzzles look great. As they are, I think I could solve one.
Tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Day II, of the "Quilt Festival Concession, is under way….
I NEED more coffee!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, this is the dangedest puzzle I've seen. If a person is quite spatial, they can work it is an hour or two. If not, it takes forever. Knotcurser posted it a few months ago. 
Morning Eddie.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Chilly but nice day.

The Dauphin has arrived.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

http://lumberjocks.com/Dauphin


----------



## Gene01

Hello Dauphin, and welcome to the dark side.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin,
Don't let Marty, William, Eddie, Gary, Matt, Gene or especially Rex scare you off!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Chef" has ended my indentured servitude….
Until next weekend, that is!!!

Cold ones are now flowing….
Let the weekend begin….
It is Friday, isn't it???


----------



## JL7

Yes it is Randy…....yes it is….

Hello Dauphin…......it's not too late to run…...


----------



## GaryC

Dauphin, it's too late. You're caught. Don't even try to run. Just slowly sip the koolaid and join in


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Things have been slow and miserable.
I have gotten work done though.
Did anyone have any doubts that I would?
Here's a project post and a blog post.
Sorry I've been nothing more than a lurker lately.
I'm afraid most of you wouldn't wish to talk to me anyway the places I've been in in my mind.
I promise to be a more active participant when and if I get to feeling a little more like me.
Ya'll take care.
Remember that I am always lurking.
So you have to keep Rex in line.
Oh, forgot who I was talking about.
Nevermind.
Carry on.

I'll keep all of ya'll in my prayers.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

The Dauphin,is my eldest son and heir, yeah, son of Rex. The birdhouses are being made by 4 of his children (he has 7), his given name is Bryan.

I suppose he can give you all the dirt on me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi William!

So the sonofarex is here? Hi Dauphin!

Hubby was away this weekend, so I spent most of the weekend driving the kids back and forth. Looking forward to the big yellow bus whisking them away tomorrow morning. Make a big pot of coffee Gary. Maybe put the timer on.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, it will be ready when you get up. If I'm not there, start without me. Just be sure to leave me a cup


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK guys, here's my schedule for tomorrow.
Early appointment at hospital to check the back surgery I had a week ago, and then on to the pain dept., where they will consider giving me shot(s) for the lower back pain. A day full of excitement.


----------



## GaryC

Hope it's a great day for you, Rex. Be sure to tell the nurses we said hi


----------



## JL7

Thanks for droppin' by William…..nice to see ya…..

Good luck tomorrow Rex, what Gary said…....

And Gary, don't mean to complain, but there where coffee grounds in the brew the other day….....take your time….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Gary, just hope there are no more screw ups.


----------



## HamS

Colts are doing it so far. Morning is gonna come early though


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see you posting projects, blogs and gracing us with your presence!!!

Rex,
Give the doctors hell and the nurses my best!!!

Jeff,
Get a job!!!

Gary,
I'll need my coffee to go. Can I get some coffee cake to go with that???

*74*,
"Hubby was away this weekend, so I spent most of the weekend driving the kids back and forth"
Does the phrase; "While the cats away…." 
Mean anything to you???


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy gang….

Can somebody please tell me where this weekend went? I seem to have misplaced it,


----------



## ssnvet

Giving up the search, as the clock says its now Monday :^(


----------



## HamS

The King is dead, long live the King. Colts win


----------



## DIYaholic

Game is over….
It is now Monday….
I'm exhausted….
Time to get outta here!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im just a lurking hi All 
its another day in paradise

Rex you need me to come over there i can , may have to hitch hike. Dose anybody do that anymore ? ,its just to many nut s out there i use to pick em up but now you never know so now i just dont ,Rex ill get a bus


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary ill try to make the coffee in the morn but the last few nites stayed up late farting around and over slept 
Dave sorry about the coffee grounds couldn't find a filter


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you been to quite here as of late ,hope alls well ,maybe got that barge tuned up


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sleep seems to be elusive tonight.
It's going to be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## HamS

It is tomorrow already.

Thanks for setting up the coffee 74. At least I don't anticipate any meetings at the office. I actually got some shop work done this weekend, but can't figure out how to make the pictures post right. I have to take some pics with the other camera so I can actually post them and not make you tilt yourselves.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning Ham.
I'm up early getting ready to get on the road for my hospital appointments today.

Be nice to see the pics.

Have a great day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. 
Good luck today Rex. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Up. 
Coffee on. 
Out the door in a few to early doctors appt. out of town. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Safe travels William.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin!

Hey *Rex*, tell Dauphin to visit us over here. I have sooooooooo many questions for him!

Have a good doctor's appointment, *William*. Sometimes I go just to read the "Highlights for Children" magazines.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Good to see you! 
Sweet rocking horse/chair.

Rex,
Hope everything goes well today.

Wife set up the coffee last night. Gawd, it's weak! May have to dump it and start over. Or let it set on the heat til it condenses.


----------



## GaryC

Finally…..the satellite decided to drift by. I may need to get two cans and a string

Morning

Second pot


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go Gary,


----------



## Dauphin

Good morning fellow woodworking enthusiasts and Randy. My name is Bryan Clark (Dauphin) and I am Rex's son. I have finally been sucked into his woodworking world. It is my kids that he has been teaching to build a birdhouse and they have thoroughly enjoyed it. He often talks about yall as if you are some unknown members of the family so I figured that if I am going to begin learning from my dad I might as well join the club of misfits, as he says, and get to know the rest of the family. 
Rex (my dad) has many unfinished projects around his shop due to his illness but we are going to see to that. There are carts that just need wheel hubs to flower pots that simply need assembly. I plan on helping with those projects that have gone on hold and also begin to learn the art of woodworking. I have seven children so my time is limited but what time I do have I will spend learning the ropes. I have been told that there is also an unfinished tour video that I will be helping to produce but if I know my dad it will be more than just a tour of his shop video as I see him reading up on special effects software and such. I have already told him that I am not a stunt man!
Like Rex, I too also have an engineering back ground in Drafting and primarily mechanical design. I generally work on the software end of things modeling and drawing designs in various software like AutoCAD, Inventor, & Solidworks. As early as I can remember both my dad (Rex) and my grandfather (Rex The First) have always worked with wood but it was really out of basic necessity. It might have been rebuilding a gate or fence all the way up to the very noble task of making toys for us kids when we were small. A couple of pieces of wood and some nails went a long way in this kids life. 
I have read some posts on here and see that all of you have been such dear friends to Rex and I have thought I would be honored to count you all amongst mine as well. I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing some of my own projects with you.


----------



## ssnvet

Welcome aboard Dauphin…. happy to have you.

*I too also have an engineering back ground in Drafting and primarily mechanical design. I generally work on the software end of things modeling and drawing designs in various software like AutoCAD, Inventor, & Solidworks*

A man after my own heart :^) You will find many outlets for your design skills in the woodshop. Toss in a CNC or two and you'll have an incurable addiction.

I'm impressed to hear you have SEVEN kids! (and I thought three was a handful) Don't see that much these days.


----------



## Dauphin

Matt

I am particularly interested in using the CNC Rex has. I have some basic machine experience and have sent lots of things through the machine shop in my years but have always wanted to learn to do it all myself. Wood to me seems an easier material to work with than metals. Wood is more forgiving than metal also!

Having a bunch of kids is a blessing. The older kids are always very helpful. I dont know how folkes that only have one or two make it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The results are in. 
The disk in my back has not ruptured as thought. 
It is however extremely herniated. 
I am to get plenty if strict bed rest. 
That is not going to happen. 
Since my personal doctor knows this is not going to happen, I am to take it as easy as possible, for me, and it will pass in time like always. 
I know some think I should do what I'm told and stay in bed, but even one whole day lying in bed makes me want to blow my brains out. 
I simply cannot handle staying in bed unless I'm asleep. 
Anyway, his other suggestion is to double up on pain meds. 
That ain't happening either. 
I can't be at a lathe doped up on pain meds. 
So I'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## Gene01

William, thats good news about the none rupture of the disk. I wouldn't be able to handle staying in bed, either. 
And, I'm with you on the meds, too. 
I hope you can find a way to work around tasks that would require abusing your back. Lets not let a herniated disk become a ruptured one.


----------



## GaryC

Cute, Gene. The mind is always trying to work, isn't it????
Bryan, glad you're here. You're right, Rex has lots of friends. Not just here but all over LJ's. Of course, this is the special place.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all!
Howdy Newcomer Bryan Sonofarex.

Well my part of building hte set for Oliver is done. I've built a raised (6') platform (bridge) 8' x 20' along with two sets of stairs (one of which rolls) with bannisters. Three temporary walls (flats in theater language) 12' x 15' each. A bar (which rolls on a 4'x8' platform) complete with bar and a wall with three keg bottoms, each with a turned spout. One turned "bully club" for the character Bill Sykes. One 6.5' mace for Mr Bumble.

Now if I could only learn my lines!!

William - hope back gets better sooner rather than later
Rex - have fun with the doctors and nurses

Due to a quirk in scheduling this is day one of a 19 day work week. And to think I wa furloughed just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gene01

"The mind is always trying to work, isn't it????"

*Trying*, being the operative term.


----------



## ssnvet

Dauphin,

Learning basic CAM is a lot of fun, and for someone with a CAD background, it's pretty easy. Learning the ins and outs of tooling, with feeds and speeds is a bit of a challenge, as there are sooooo many options out there. But if your not trying to maximize cutter life on high volume production runs, you don't have to be so picky.

One of these days, I hope to do some "artistic", 3D contour cutting, and maybe even putter around with 4 axis stuff.

Too many hobbies… not enough time ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is still just a-plugging along, same old same old.

Sent e-mail to the other place, no answer as of yet.

Found a few items to work on! one 1×6 by 48" might be useful, and a 60s B&D sabre saw that even works! Throw in a pair of old channel locks , wasn't too bad a deal. Price? FREE! My kind of deal.

Maybe get the oil changed later this week, brought home a big, and better pair of Visegrips. Have a brand new plug to install when done, too.

Monitor I'm wearing doesn't like to talk to the provided cell phone, cell phone can't talk to anyone when I'm at work. Oh well, they will just have to play catch-up when they can…

Yep, still plugging away…


----------



## DS

I get to find out today if the doc's want to do surgery on my heart or not.
The ultrasound results will dictate how the rest of the conversation goes.
If I have recovered enough they may just send me on my merry way, though that is not very likely.

I'll find out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dauphin

Matt,

I have a good friend that runs his own machine shop with his two brothers. Thanks to him I have been exposed to CNC's a bit and actually understand what your talking about. It takes a lot of talent to understand everything that goes into forming metal or wood either by hand or a high tech CNC. This guy I speak of also has the high end software but still prefers to bang out his machine code on Windows Notepad…...simply amazing. My problem will be figuring out where to start because I want to fly before I can crawl if you know what I mean. More than anything else it will give me the oppertunity to learn from my Dad and also spend precious time together.


----------



## Gene01

DS,
Hoping for the very best for you!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS, keeping it in my prayers


----------



## DIYaholic

Rexson (Dauphin),
Don't feel the need to be "on your best behavior", just because "dad" may be around….
He misbehaves the worst, out of all of us here!!!

William,
Glad you ain't ruptured!!!
I know this will fall upon deaf ears, but….
Please, TRY to take it easy!!!

Dauphin Daddy (Sir Rex),
I hope your appointments went well. Did you keep the nurses in stitches???

DS,
Here's to hoping for a non surgical conversation!!!

Bandit,
If they lock you away in solitary….
It will be much easier for them to monitor you!!!

Rob,
My wish for you is that the 19 day stint goes by quick and relatively easy.


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys (& 1 Gal) sure have been chatty today.
Many a post read, I did have to do.
For those left off my previous post, I hope all y'all have had a great day!

I need caffeine, a nap, sustenance & a shower….
I wonder which one I get???


----------



## Airspeed

Just finished this a couple days ago.







Thinking about rebuilding the lid, it seems out of proportion to me, the beveled area bugs me, seems a little wide. What do you guys (and gal) think?


----------



## GaryC

Because it's too tall? I think it makes it look distinctive


----------



## Airspeed

It just seems to look top heavy to me. Maybe I'm over analyzing it!


----------



## ssnvet

I think it looks pretty cool Air-passer, I like it because its different. Your chamfers are big, but they look dead straight…. I say celebrate chamfers :^)

Willam, if you can't sit on your lorrels, get a good tall back brace and tighten it up like a ladies corset. Make sure to post pic of your newly discovered figure … Should be good for a laugh 

Watch out son-of-Rex…. If you tinker with pops CNC, the shop might end up looking like this….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.

DS - fingers are crossed for you.
William - great news! So glad that it's not ruptured. You've defied them already, so keep doing what works.

Airspeed - yes, you're over analyzing it. It looks great. Stand back and squint. You won't notice any of the stuff that's bugging you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

After more than two years, the doctors finally have something to sink their teeth into (not literally I hope)
As much as I try not to get my hopes up, they are up. I see the ophthalmologist tomorrow and she may be able to confirm the neurologist's suspicions.

On pins and needles that I may actually know my opponent after tomorrow.

My husband gets home late tomorrow night, and he knows that when I get like this, I need to some serious shop time. Either that, or he needs to sit with me and talk about my 'feeeeelings'. So shop time it will be one way or another.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dauphin*- Seven children? Why not go for a whole baseball team?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I've got him beat on kids. 
I have seven sons and one daughter. 
Of course, if you counted all the kids (friends of my kids) that call me and Lisa mom and dad, I have about fifty or sixty kids.

I've got a back brace that I wear sometimes Matt. It helps a lot but I've learned not to depend on it all the time. I have to tighten it so tight that it causes stomach issues if I wear it every day.

Back in to watch kid's karate practice. 
I was just checking in while I came out to smoke a cigarette. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I'm excited for you. Hope it all goes your way. It will be great for you to finally have some answers.

Get the CT at 10a tomorrow. The cystoscope and biopsy are at 6a on Nov 4th.

Any word from Rex yet?

William, be sure to WATCH the kids. Don't get out there and try to help


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - I won't be fit to be around for a few days if I do find out.

(I may do the 'ugly cry')


----------



## DIYaholic

Air Compressor,
I like the chest "as is"!!!

Sandra,
I hope tomorrow's news provides the answerers you seek. I just hope more mystifying questions don't get conjured up!!!


----------



## gfadvm

To all my sickie friends here: I am thinking about and praying for all of you. This thread is getting a little depressing with all the sickies so some of you need to get well!


----------



## Momcanfixit

As long as the sense of humour remains, there's hope for all of us.

My son now has
his mind made up that he wants to save up to buy a green cheek conure. I told him he has lots of reading to do before we'll even entertain the thought. Of course, he'll have to save up the money which would take awhile.
But then again, he's like his momma - very determined.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for some walnut lumber. One guy on kijiji
got back to me with a price of 6.50 bf. Uh, NO.

Found this ad - going to see it later this week. 
http://fredericton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-renovation-materials-other-Hard-wood-Lumber-for-Harvest-W0QQAdIdZ533421537


----------



## GaryC

Satellite finally came back in view….
Sandra, at this point there is as much of a chance for a giddy giggle as the ugly cry. 
Green cheek conure???? Never heard of it


----------



## Gene01

Hey *74*,
That looks like a good buy. Less than $1.00 b.f.

Conures are sweet birds. At least the pair I've seen are. They do like to chew, though.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We had a pair of those birds when I was in Vet school. They were cute but REALLY noisy and they got to where covering their cage didn't shut them up! We put the cage on the front porch. Wind blew it over and the last we saw of them, they were living in a pear tree in Stillwater,Ok. We didn't miss the screeching in the house at all.

My daughter says that all parrots require a LOT of attention from their owners or they develop several behavioral problems: feather picking and screeching for attention are most common.

You have been warned!


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… My brother, up untill just a year ago, lived in Stillwater. My niece still does. I'll ask her to check the pear tree to see how your birds are doing.

Sandra… Hope you receive a "peace that transcends all understanding" as you get your big news.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, There may be a whole herd of them by now. That was 38 years ago!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy, 
I'm banking on him deciding he doesn't want to save that much money. I've told both kids that whatever earned money they have saved by the time they graduate high school, we'll double. Daughter doesn't care, but mr serious thinks it's a great deal and is already saving.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Been home a while but have been sleep - the anesthetic makes you tired for a while.
I think I had 6 injection of pain killers and steroids which went without a hitch. Now as the anesthetic part of it wears off, there is a period before I can expect the steroids to kick in - they say 24 to 48 hours, so I am experiencing diminished back pain right now which should improve. Long day, but worthwhile.

William, glad to hear that the disc ain't fractured, still concerned about your back pain too, and please give the docs a good ear.
Sandra, hope you get to the end of your mystery, maybe some real medical help be on the way.

Thanks to everyone for being so nice to the Dauphin, he needs to get a buddy list started, so he is alerted when you guys make a post.

Bandit, hang in there, don't push yourself too far.
Eddie, be pleased to see you anytime.

Hope all you other dirt bags had a great day


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Go rest up, so you can help Dauphin get acclimated….
Although, I think he is already maladjusted just enough to fit in well here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I sure hope someone brews the coffee in the morning….
I'll be oversleeping!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DS

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, but, it looks like they're gonna implant a pacemaker/defibrilator before the end of the month.
There wasn't much healing going on in there, so, surgery it is…

I just saw this photo on a report about fixing the HELLcare.gov website…

You can insert you own caption, but mine is below the pic.










*Well, I don't know about your in-grown toenail, but the good news is your prostate looks fine!*


----------



## GaryC

There ya go DS….. he's a real "hands on" kinda guy


----------



## DS

Literal Obama Care…


----------



## HamS

Good Morning friends.

It is a quiet morning. working a bit on the music for the Madrigal Dinner.
http://www.honeywellcenter.org/2013/08/12/madrigal-dinner-theater/
This show the sets have been built for several years. We stage it every other year. This year my character is Lord Hamilton of Honeywell. There shall be pictures forsooth and anon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I doth approve, Lord Hamilton.

DS - surgery….. ick. We'll be pulling for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morn. 
I don't even feel like completing it.

So after getting back yesterday, I got to the shop and made two more tool. 
I hope I can finish the other two I have planned and post this evening. 
If not, oh well, I'll show it when I can show it.

I need a lathe stop for safety reasons. 
Then I can just load up on tequila, feel no pain, and turn to my heart's content.


----------



## GaryC

ugh


----------



## HamS

Sandra,
How much walnut do you need and what sizes. It is a whole lot cheaper than that here where it grows. Not sure about shipping costs.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good Mornin' Nubbers!

Nice cool 8 mile run this morning so feeling pretty good.

Hope those of you feeling poorly - Rex, William, DS, and whomever I missed - get to feeling better
Hope Sandra gets an identifible and targetable enemy

Here are some better pictures of my latest "woodworking" endeavors













































And yes, I built ALL OF IT.


----------



## Dauphin

Morning all. I am at work this morning and havent had my first cup of coffee yet.

Matt that looks too clean already!

Stumpy - Seven is all we were given but we would have welcomed more

William - congratulations and yes you do have me beat BUT check this out…. I have (in order of birth) boy, girl, boy, girl, boy, girl, boy. How is that for consistency?

Rex made it back from doctors appointment all drugged up so I would not expect him on right away.

For all of the folkes here that are sick you are in my prayers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DY Thats a awesome set you built ,would love to see some clips of the play ,Ham same thing ,even thou im a little ruff on the edges i love plays, and always go to them when i can ,it just so much more live than watching a movie


----------



## DamnYankee

In the last picture - the girl standing just behind the edge of the bar is my oldest daughter

The painting and accessorizing (as I call it) is not yet complete. What you don't see in the pictures are a few items made for specific characters - bully club for Bill Sykes, a 6' mace for Mr Bumble, a grinding wheel cart for the knife sharpener, a yoke for carrying pails of milk, etc.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dauphin thanks for the prayers ,and aman too . and welcome to nubbers ville


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

DY, yes awesome project, well done.

Well folks, I am a lot of percentage points down on back pain reduction, following the release rules very carefully.
I still have rest up for at least today and NOT use the pain relief right now to do things I could not do before. They reckon I'll need this procedure every moth. I have a large dressing on my lower back right now, so basically they are telling me to be careful until it shows healed enough, so I can do things.

How you doing Gary?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*I think Dauphin needs to get some LJ Buddies. Offers I'm sure would be appreciated, then he will know when you make posts.*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex on the buddies if you add one to your list dose it send a offer or do you have to send one ?


----------



## superdav721

Buddie invite sent.
Welcome Roger Jr.
Sorry I have not been around either guys.
Wife is deathly sick.
BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Crap Dave. 
What is wrong with the wife?
Last time I seen her she was looking well. 
I'm sorry that things have changed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have the other two tools done. 
Now I just have to muster up the gumption to walk all the way to the house and back for camera so I can make a post this evening. 
Sometime today. 
Right now I know I can make it to the coffee pot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I made rexson a buddy. 
I don't know how to send a buddy invite. 
Didn't even know there was a such thing on limberjerks.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang,

I appear to have dodged any complications from the flu shot yesterday…. but I have a raging headache today. Probably from staying up to late tinkering with the CNC Mill project. I got the fault light to clear on the controller, and got all axis moving…. only to have the video on the PC croak. We had problems with this b4 and determined it was the Mo. Board had a bad graphics card slot. So I was running with an older vintage graphics card in a peripheral slot, and that has now failed to. :^(

Fortunately, I have one more scrap pile PC (bad hard drive) up my sleeve and this a.m., I scrounged another hard drive and successfully got XP installed, and most of the software I need as well. So I should be back up and running tonight.

I'm not fond of trouble shooting PCs (mostly because I'm not that good at it), but fortunately I have a co-worker who is a PC wiz, who helps me out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No answers, more questions…...
1- no copper visibile in my eyes 'but sometimes that takes awhile'.
2- couldn't keep my eye still to look at the stupid red dot, or rather the stationary red dot kept moving.
3. The was something on my MRI with the midbrain, but is probably an 'incidental finding'.

So waiting to hear from the neuro. Again.

Nuff said for awhile, I promise.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, you just click on his avatar and then click "add Buddy", it will send him a message telling him you want to be his LJ buddy. When he accepts, you will get a message as such.


----------



## ssnvet

do you guys do the buddy list? I never have…. perhaps I should.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, good to see you up and doing. Glad that pain thing is working so well.
Just got back from the Cat Scan. Go in Nov 4th for the cyctoscope and biopsy
Buddy request sent
William, I'm evidently not keeping up with the conversation. What tools are you building?
Shameless, that's some real nice work on that set. Wonder what they would do without you around?


----------



## Gene01

Good news about the pain lessening, Rex.
Buddy request sent to Dauphin. 
DY, that's a fine looking bunch of work on that set. That's gotta keep you busy, but it's all worth it.
Gary, they have anything to say after the Cat Scan? Or was it just to locate how far they have to go for the biopsy?

Been dry fitting first of four maple jewelry chests. I batch cut all the pieces and cut all the dadoes, mortises and tenons. Now dry fitting each chest to see where fine tuning is required. From here on out, I think it'll be dry fitting, tuning and completely assembling and finishing each one separately. Slow and steady. Emphasis on *slow*.


----------



## superdav721

William she has Stomach Gastroparesis, we go next Monday to Oxford to see a surgeon about placing an electric stimulator on her stomach to see if they can get it jump started again.
She has been on a liquid diet for 3 weeks now.
Oh and a tear with 2 ulcers aint helping it much either.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I get the results in a couple of days. It was looking at my kidneys. Biopsy is on the prostate. 
When are you going to show pictures of the jewelry chests?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry to hear that Dave. 
I will keep her in my prayers. 
Please let me know what the doctor says Monday. 
You have my phone number to call or text.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have wanted to make an end grain cutting board for forever. 
I've given up on buying wood and it is a perfect project for when I'm hurting like I am right now. 
Here are the woods that I have enough of on hand. 
Red oak
Aromatic cedar
Pecan
Cottonwood
Cypress
Sycamore
Sapelle
I know, from what I've read, that red oak is out of the equation. 
What can any of you tell me about issues or suggestions with the rest of my wood supply?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, sorry to hear about your wife's problems, I'm there with you both.


----------



## JL7

Good afternoon to all…...

DS, Gary, Rex, Sandra, William and Mrs SD, wishing you all the best with the health issues…..no fun there…..

Added Sonofrex to the buddy list…...and 6 kids….wow….you're almost as crazy as William…..(6/7ths to be exact..)

Gene - I heard we have some jewelry box pics coming….... 

William, don't know about the others, but I would think the cedar is out….I would check the Janka hardness scale and avoid the open grain stuff…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I was watching CNN news today where some dude was giving out the numbers of unemployed, and you were mentioned by name.

Back procedures went well yesterday and I am already experiencing the benefits.


----------



## HamS

The sycamore and Sapele should be fine. Does pecan have an odor like walnut? I would stay away from woods with strong odors or high oil content. I would think that would disqualify the cypress and cedar.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang… Rex Jr. is here one day and he's already go buddies…. I guess it pays to know the king…

Jeff-
Speaking of cutting board mat'l …. I have a block of bamboo .... 1/2" x 1/2" end grain blocks all glued up into a 14" x 8" "parquet" looking build up. 2" thick. It's hard as nails, but I'm wondering if it's too porous for use as a cutting board. Any thoughts?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. Today she was real bad and went to the GP. She is dehydrated. What the hell, all she does is drink fluids.


----------



## JL7

Rex - glad I could be a role model for our struggling economy….....

Matt…I got a mess of bamboo plywood really cheap and made this with some of the scraps. They say the glue is safe…...also, there are a ton of bamboo cutting boards for sale, so I say go for it…...

Dave - hang in there buddy…...the best to Betty….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, the Pres stated he is calling in some software experts to fix a proggie, again your name was mentioned


----------



## JL7

Rex - I don't want DS to be mad at me, so I had to turn the Pres down…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Bummer. I know you were hoping for more answers. Keep your chin up, you'll get it figured out. If you need me to web-MD it for you, give me a shout. Just yesterday I figured out I had rickets. I love that website!

*Mainiac*- Glad you survived the flu shot. My great-great grandmother died from the spanish flu outbreak in 1918. But since you got your shot, you're probably not going to die. That's good… On a lighter note, yes, I do "the buddies list", but I have a firm rule: I never add someone unless they add me first. So far 266 have added me, so I returned the favor. I made an exception for Dauphin, though, since he comes so highly recommended.

*Andy*- Nice to know about your daughter. I've been thinking of getting a parrot. And a plumed hat. And a hook hand. Arrrr.

*Rex*- Be careful your muscles don't baloon up on all those steroids. If your pecs get any bigger you'll need a man-zier. Anyway, if anyone can take it, you can. You're one of the toughest guys I know!

*DS*- I could never have a pacemaker because I spend so much time microwaving burritos.

*Lord Hamilton*- I like the sound of that… especially since my name is also Hamilton.

*William*- I'm pretty sure a lathe is one of the last things I'd want to be operating "loaded up on tequila". No, I take that back…

*Gene*- I wish I had the patience for dry fitting. I glue everything up, get mad when something doesn't work and smash it all to bits. The systems works for me.

*Gary*- Did the scan you got tell you what was wrong with your cat?

*Yanks*- Very impressive, as usual. I bet doing that is a lot of fun!

*Dauphin*- My wife and I were thinking of having a lot of kids. We made it all the way up to zero and then said that was enough for us.

*Eddie*- I'm having a hard time with your new avatar. I never take change easily. Just yesterday a I had to kick a street performer eight times just to get his.

*Dave*- Tell the missus your LJ friends are thinking about her and wishing her well!


----------



## DIYaholic

To all you sickies,
Please be sure to use hand sanitizer, before typing your posts/replies….
I wouldn't want to catch a computer virus!!!

I have either been extremely busy, overly tired or doing some serious procrastinating lately….
I've had a new edition of wood porn (Wood Magazine), for two weeks now. It is still in it's plastic wrap!!!


----------



## Gene01

Dave, That's awful. Please tell her we are all pulling for her.
Gary, I could get some pics. Probably a waste of film, though. Right now, it's just a top and bottom, two sides and a shelf. All held in place with clamps. I'll post a pic later this PM, just for you and Jeffie.
Stumpy, Patience is indeed required….and a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave, I'll keep your wife in my prayers.

Ham - I don't 'need' any walnut, but I was hoping to find some for my next project. I have walnut drawer fronts on my workbench and love that wood.

The kijiji guy is selling for less than 1$ bf. No way I could get it shipped here for any better. Shipping across into the Great White North is always expensive.


----------



## bandit571

Had to wait a day or so, before a walk to the Library's computer came open.

Found out I had "won" a Sargent Jack plane, might even be a 414 size… Supposed to be here next Monday. Great, now I get to do a Marty impression of standing by a mail box..

Watch that "OZ, the Great and Powerful" movie a few times. The scene where "Oz" meets the Tinkerers has me coming back for more. They had a cart full of "tools" that I WANT! Tools and all, of course. If one looks closely, one can see all sorts of "goodies" going on…..

Not sure IF Randy reminds me of either that flying monkey, or that horn tooting guy named Sourpuss…

Going TO work last night, heard a flop-flop as I pulled up to a stop sign…..front tire was going flat. Got all the stuff out to change the tire, got the van jacked up, picked up the lug wrench…..and it began to RAIN! Ten minute tire change, and then on to work. Walked in to my toolbox at work…..NO Peppermints!??! ##


Code:


#

! Checked the heart monitor, dead battery? Walking along an aisleway with a 1000 pound tub of regrind, noticed a pallet of green " Gain" totes coming my way. Forklift operator almost never saw me in the aisle. Had to YELL at the idiot, and tell him to drive backwards with a load he can't see around. Turn in a safety near-miss on him, too. Some days, in just don't pay to get out of bed….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Glad you didn't get "forked over"!!!

Again, I need to throw sharp pointed projectiles, while consuming cold ones!!!
I'm not quite sure which I prefer more.
Throwing darts or consuming cold ones….
But combine them and I'm hooked for sure!!!


----------



## DS

Surgery is scheduled for 8am tommorrow morning…
Maybe will be in hospital overnight.


----------



## Gene01

Here's the dry fit. 22 3/4" H, 15" W and 7" deep. The rails and stiles are stacked behind it. they haven't moved since I dadoed them. I don't dare build a door until the chest is totally assembled and glued.
Above the shelf will be "Wings" or "hangers" extending from the shelf to the underside of the top, to wrap some fabric on for pins and stud earrings. 4 wings per side. 
Under the shelf will be 3 graduated drawers with recessed pulls.









Here's the tops. bottoms, shelves and sides for the other three. 








These builds will keep me out of the bars for a few more weeks.


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, DS. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Here's to your surgeon having a great day!!!

Gene,
I think your time spent working on the jewelry chests, is time well spent.
If you'd like….
I'll put more time in at the bars!!!


----------



## DS

Thanks Gene…BTW, nice chest!


----------



## Momcanfixit

DS,

Will say a prayer for you. Wednesday is a good day for surgery. The surgeon will be sober from the weekend, and not drinking yet…..


----------



## superdav721

DS best of luck to you and yours.
Who aint hurting around here?
We are all falling to pieces.


----------



## bandit571

It is Hell when ya gets old, ain't it?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Randy!!! Have a couple Royal Lochnagars neat for me. AFTER the dart game.

You are very welcome, DS. And, thank you. I don't usually get compliments on my chest.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DS, all good wishes for the surgery.

Bit of advice: Make sure you take some good snack items with you, hospital food is pretty nasty and tasteless. Get visitors to bring in fast food items.
All the best, Sandra is right, Wednesday is a good day for the knife.


----------



## Dauphin

Almost quitting time here….the last five minutes always takes the longest!
Beginning computer shutdown procedure…..
Keys in hand…...
Ready…...Set….....

and I am outta here.
Have a great evening guys and gals


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin said; "Have a great evening guys and *gals*"
Obviously he was speaking to *74* and Marty!!!

I think Dauphin has gone through the proper indoctrination!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off the bar….
Gotta have….
a couple Royal Lochnagars for Gene….
Several cold ones for ME!!!

Please behave, in my absence….
You don't have to be well behaved, though!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Monterey Chicken for supper. Ummmm good
Now for the coffee and pecan pie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DS keeping you in my prayers its a scary thing to have heart surgery, they have it down pretty good these days a lot more advanced then it was 20 yras ago hang in there , see ya in a few day


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought it was you Randy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

oops


----------



## DS

Thanks again, everyone for the well wishes.
I'll check in again on the flip side.


----------



## GaryC

DS, be prayin' for ya brother. Looking forward to the after action report.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gray ,Bettty Daves other 1/2 ,74 ,William and Rex keeping you in yall prayers

you know i was once read to pray in all things and thought that's crazy but not really its takes only a bit of time to pray .one friend told me that he didn't think it was right to pray and the same day be cussing the way i do ,told him yea i probable spend to much time praying for forgiveness too ,so if you like it or not im going to pray then some more when i don't forget to,kids are all grown now but one of them told me they don't pray at school ,told him how do they know that if your praying or not ,it don't always have to be out loud ,schools aint the place for nothing but to get educated ,not moral values r God that is a parents responsibility ,so don't think im a religious im not but prayers can move a mountain .

Bandit i don't care much for getting old just know if i knew i was going to last this long would of taken a lot better of my self


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been building an eighteenth century Roubo style workbench out of old 2X6 lumber. It's just about finished and filmed. Tomorrow afternoon, maybe…


----------



## superdav721

Now Stumpy you know you have my attention!


----------



## superdav721

Where in the he(( are you going to put it in that shop.
You are already mounting saws on the walls.


----------



## gfadvm

DS, hopefully your procedure will be quick and painless cure for what ails ya.

Dave, My best to your wife.

DY, Very impressive stage and props.

Rex Jr, A belated welcome to the sick bay!


----------



## DS

I think Stumpy DOES have a flux capacitor starting his tablesaw motor!

*How else* could he travel back to the 18th century to build a workbench?


----------



## StumpyNubs

The "mini cabinet maker's bench" that I made on the very first show, which has been my hand tool bench since, is going over to Mustache Mike's shop. The new bench is short (5 feet) and will go against the hand tool wall you often see behind me. When I film episodes of The Old-Timey Workshop, I'll pull it out so I can stand behind it. But during everyday use it will remain against the wall. To make that possible I am mounting vises on both sides, and I will be making a tool cabinet with drawers that slide out in both directions.

It'll have an antique leg vise, a new wide end vise and a new iron quick release vise. The top is 5 inches thick with square dog holes running down both the front and back edges, and round holdfast holes running in two rows down the center.

The video itself also has a lot of information about Roubo and his bench design. I think you'll enjoy it. It's almost all edited. I just need a couple shots of the completed bench, etc.


----------



## DS

Andy, it won't be precisely painless, but they've got the GOOD meds at the hospital.


----------



## superdav721

Bring it on Stumpy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Got the blog posted on the new tools I made.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice job on those tools, William!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Stumps.


----------



## JL7

Looking good Gene….....reminds me I should pickup some more maple…...just can't have enough maple…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I was AWESOME at darts tonight! I didn't lose a single game….
The fact that I did NOT throw any darts may have something to do with it!!!

I have been a "sub" for the last three weeks. Wouldn't you know it, no teams needed a sub tonight, so I didn't play. However, I was able to successfully get myself assigned to a team permanently, on an every other week basis!!! I will still show up every week, to offer immoral support and drink cold ones!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The day is over….
Another day awaits….
Hope you all have a great one….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzxxx~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

William, I know nothing about lathes or lathe tools but those you made look mighty fine.

So Randy, you didn't throw? Didja get started early on the Lochnagars? Good stuff, ain't it?


----------



## GaryC

Morning to all.
Coffee's ready


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Pour me a cup Gary


----------



## GaryC

Going to be optimistic, Rex. Going to have a great day. Willing to share it with you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yes Gary, definition of an optimist: Someone who lives with a pesimist. 

Got many things to do today, mainly trying to find things, paying bills.
Working towards getting some shop time ths weekend.

Oh yeah, it's my Birthday on Friday 25th. Wonder what I will get??


----------



## GaryC

Wow, Rex. An early Happy Birthday to you. 
I have some cleanup to do myself, today. Got another 10 days or so before bills come. 
What would be your dream birthday gift?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, a new body is my first choice.

My cleanups and finding things are the fallout from being "helpless" with the medical stuff, so I am always behind in that area. Also have some legal stuff to take care of.


----------



## GaryC

We need one of those things they had in Star Trek. Doc would wave it over the body and it would tell him how to fix it. 
Going to be warm enough today to do some finishing. Now all I have to do is find my motivation button


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Star Trek stuff yes. Trouble with that though I'd probably be assimilated and become a Borg, seeing as I have some of the parts already attached. But it may not be so bad if 7 of 9 assimilates me.


----------



## GaryC

I get to enjoy one of life's greatest gifts this Sat. My grandson. His Honor Service for becoming an Eagle Scout. He has no interest in woodworking. Our common bond is hunting and shooting. Now, shooting for me…no hunting.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That will be nice Gary, talk him into making a Bow for his hunting.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave !!!
How are things going with your wife?


----------



## Gene01

Oh!!
Dave, you gave me a start.


----------



## DamnYankee

Prayers for…Gray ,Bettty Daves other 1/2 ,74 ,William and Rex

I might just have to say prayers for "all my LJ friends", either that or maintain a prayer list.

In all seriousness (is that allowed here?) you all are always in my prayers….even Randy


----------



## GaryC

Rex, good idea. It's worth a try
Morning Dave, Gene, Shameless


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, Dave does that to you, it's the volume of the Boo.

DY, man that is extreme. I always thought Randy never had a prayer, there you go and spoil it. 
All prayers are welcome and truly appreciated.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, here's an interesting thing about laws:
There are many very old laws still valid and overlooked in England from way back to medieval times.
One guy was sacked for taking an unauthorized hour off his job. He took the company to court for his firing as being against the law. Sure enough there was still a law on the books that stated that every Englishman should be allowed 1 hour's practice with the Long Bow. He won the case.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I understand that here in Texas, there's a law against Randy


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Gary….and everyone else who's up at this ungodly hour.
Speaking of laws, there oughta be one against weak bladders.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I agree 100%


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, there is one, it's called the catheter law.

The texas law about Randy is posted everywhere - "Don't Mess with Texas"


----------



## Dauphin

Morning all, hope everyone is doing well this morning.

Rex (Dad) - How are you?

Stumpy - what modeling software do you use?


----------



## Dauphin

Morning all, hope everyone is doing well this morning.

Rex (Dad) - How are you?

Stumpy - what modeling software do you use?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dauphin, - waiting for the son to come up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dauphine. Stumpy used Play Dough


----------



## Dauphin

Looks like I am repeating myself….not good.

To all of you that are going through medical issues, you are in my prayers today also.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , 
i do apologize for my rant yesterday just was a bad day , think i will need to just not say any thing when im at odds with a issue ,just that some preacher had chewed on me for saying that to me .


----------



## Airspeed

I just made my first tambour door, a friend needed their old one rebuilt, the old one was made of birch plywood, their cabinets are pine so I made one of pine. Had to make a simple jig to make the cuts even. I joined a few pieces of clear pine together then glued some heavy denim fabric to the back, let it dry then threw it in the jig and cut each leaving about a 32nd of of wood between the cuts and the fabric then broke each joint.


----------



## Dauphin

First cup of coffee down so I am beginning to remember what I am doing here. Oh great, just realized I am stuck here till 5pm…..time for another cup!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dauphin*- I use sketchup. Great software, great price (free).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie, you are forgiven. 

Airhead, nice work, looks great. If you can make a round one, would that be a tambourine?


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
No apologies needed. 
Now, one might be necessary for changing your avatar. Like Stumpy, some of us don't take change easily.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene, I'll be glad to take anyones change, as long as it's not all pennies.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Airspeed what kind of glue did you use on the backing ?


----------



## Dauphin

Stumpy - For free software it doesn look nice. My Inventor sofware cost an arm and a leg but then again it does more than just model stuff. It can animate, do some stress and structural calcs and create BOMs. I will have to look into sketchup because it seems to do a nice job and the price is RIGHT!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, talk to Obama…..he promised change


----------



## Gene01

Gary, He kept his promises didn't he? All a lot of us have left is change.


----------



## GaryC

Gene….and that's all


----------



## Airspeed

Eddie, I used regular old Elmer's. The last guy used contact cement, it fell apart constantly.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta make a trip to town to pick up a pkg. at the PO. Says it's a large envelope, magazine or catalog. 
If it's a Cabelas or Northern tool Master catalog, I'm not gonna be happy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dauphin*- There's no doubt that better software exists, in fact a LOT better. But what I like about Sketchup is (besides the price) it was very easy to learn. I spent a weekend with it and learned enough to start designing projects. Whenever I want to do something I don't know how, I search the internet and find a tutorial. I can learn as I go. Professional CAD programs are so complicated you need a semester long course just to get started.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dauphin, when you come by, I have a book on Sketchup you can have (it's unused)

All the CAD I need nowadays is a freebee package from Dassault Systems (French fighter plane Mfgr) called "DraftSight". Y'all might want to check it out …..... remember FREE


----------



## bandit571

Woke up this morning, and saw SNOW on the grass! Went back to bed, then woke up a little later. Snow was gone. Must have been a BAD dream.

Snow is a four letter word around my house.

Handplane on it's way to my place from MN. Traveling via UPS. I hope that doesn't stand for OOPS…

Getting off the monitor this week, ya!!! Then more visits to some Docs, BOO….

I think need something that has resided in an oak barrel four at least 12 years…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

That would be a Bung Bandit.


----------



## GaryC

OK Bandit…it took all of us here about 10 days to get you to see a doc in the first place. Now that you have, don't back off. Rex, Sandra, William and I will have to make a visit and make you an offer you can't refuse


----------



## superdav721

She is better today. Her hydration is up.
oh


----------



## bandit571

Off from work today, as scheduled. Back in to the place tomorrow night.

"Laundry List" of what they have found so far
Heart murmur
"Baby cataracts in the left eye
A skin rash on the right shin that begins with the letters pso
High BP in the heart region
Vertigo
Sinus infection
and
getting OLD

Scored a piece of 1×6x48" pine the other day. Now need a project for it. Might involve that all metal B&D sabresaw I found with it? Channel-locks I found were made by PROTO. All three items were my kind of price…..FREE!

Appears I "won" a Sargent VBM jack plane….for $12 +.....free shipping. Might show up next weekend…

Wasn't a bad dream after all, there was some of that white stuff on the ground…..Squaw Winter is here, for about a week. Then we'll get some Indian Summer around here.


----------



## Gene01

*That would be a Bung Bandit.*
Love it Rex!

Glad to hear it Dave. Hope she get's much better real soon. 
BTW, You didn't scare me this time. I was ready.

So Bandit, did the doc tell you how to make it all better? Will you do what he says?

Pkg at the PO was a sweater and robe my wife ordered. Not 20 lb. of catalogs as I feared. Not an entirely useless trip. Stopped in the dollar store and got me 10 Bic .07 mm #2 lead mechanical pencils.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of The Old Timey Workshop: Build an eighteenth century workbench from construction lumber.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

I was in Texas once….
They wouldn't let me leave the airport…
Had to get back on a plane and go elsewhere!!!

I have a mechanic buddy coming over to work on my vehicle.
$500.00 in parts and the labor will be $150.00 (instead of the garage quote of $400.00 for labor)!!!

Stumpy,
I'll watch your vid later on this evening/night.

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

I may heed the doctors, maybe. Not sure even they know what is wrong..

Just got back from the new apartment my Daughter is moving into. Found a few items in the "junk boxes" in that basement. A few screwdrivers, paintbrushes, a chrome sabresaw by B&D, a pair of PROTO channel locks, and a maroon flavoured Stanley 9-1/2 block plane. Did find a few pine boards to make something with. Merely had to walk five blocks each way. Nice cardio workout,too….


----------



## bandit571

Life in inside an oaken barrel. That would be maybe a single malt? Last one I looked at ( and tried not to drool on) was $70 a bottle.

Hmmm, maybe I should have shot a video about that cheap, dumpster wood bench I built one Sunday afternoon???

Might have to watch the one by Stumpy of Michigander…..just to see what he did wrong…


----------



## GaryC

If I had set out to get absolutely nothing done today, I almost fulfilled the task. Pretty slow day. Got the frame for the lid for the box cut out and glued. Milled down some bubinga for the panel to hold the medallion. That's it. Took all day to do 1 hour's work. 
Rex… get your cleaning and legal done?


----------



## gfadvm

Spent all day making jigs to saw short logs on my mill. The third edition kinda worked. Then I come to LJ and Rance has posted a Sketch Up of the perfect solution! I love this site.

Dave, Glad that the missus is doing better. Our prayers are working!


----------



## GaryC

Andy…. this is for you










I figure she has you wrapped by now


----------



## DIYaholic

My vehicle has been re-equipped with three new recoil dohickies, six sparky thing-a-ma-jigs, oil fiterization and 5 quarts of non-Danish oil….
I miss quoted the total cost earlier….
need to add in the cost of a six pack of beer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to stroll over to the "Old Timey Workshop"....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. Sorry to have missed morning coffee, but had to be in to my paying job early this morning.

Really in need of some shop time. Getting bad withdrawals….

I also have some video and blogs to catch up on. Really, where are my priorities????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boo!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Betty Lou is tolerating 2 training sessions a day and progressing. She occasionally decides varmit hunting is more fun than I am. "Sit, down, stay are coming along". "Come" depends on what other options she has! But I still love her!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo to you too


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo who???


----------



## GaryC

Andy, glad you have her. Couldn't do without mine. Hard to believe how much of your heart they can take


----------



## DIYaholic

Lady & Gentlemen,

This dog is all worn out….
Don't have the energy to typ)([email protected]$~~!~

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Randy's cryin again :^)

Took a while to get caught up on the thread…. Thoughts and prayers to all on the sick call list. Especially your surgery And recovery DS.

How's the back Airspeed? Glad to see your able to get some shop time.

I made big progress on the CNC mill and was jogging all thee axis,










but then had the (old) PC crap out. So I've been setting up another one from salvaged parts with the help of a coworker…. Got It up and running with a fresh Windows install, so I should be back in action tomorrow. So I set about modifying the old PC cart for use with a flat screen monitor, which will be mounted under a plexiglass plate.










Had a little shop time with my youngest tonight…. She's studying geography at school and came up with a new way to decorate a pumpkin….. Want to guess what she's got in mind?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been sprung free from bed restrections after 2 months last Sunday. I was working on me new work bench.

I will do a post of it later as a workalong. After Sunday hard work I had to take 2 days off becuse I felt so sore and runover. So today I did some more to it and it is almost done.

I will post it tomarrow/

Sure is nice to be doing again

Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to hear your up and about Arlin :^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning gents.

Coffee's on.

Glad to hear you're up and about Arlin.

Cool idea on the pumpkin Matt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

OKAY - WAKE UP!!!

You're all going to miss the bus.


----------



## HamS

This is progress!!
!








!









Miss J really loves this sink:
!


----------



## HamS

This is the sill for the hole in the wall.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kitchen is looking good Ham.

I suspect you've never been accused of being lazy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Got absolutely nothing done the the shop yesterday. 
Mounted a large piece of a cedar log onto a faceplate for a bowl. 
Got it somewhat round, hit a knot, and it blew apart. 
I don't mean one of those beak down the middle blow aparts. 
I mean about nine different pieces landed in the far reaches of the shop with force. 
I decided to call it a day.

Hope all is well with, well, all. 
Off to see another doctor this morning. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## HamS

No 74,I don't get accused of that. Miss J often chastises me for not getting things finished,but that is usually because something else got started in the meantime. 
I have to laugh about your experience with 1974. I wad in the first group of US soldiers who where in the same barracks as women. It was an an experience that opened an 18 year old boy's eyes. I was followed through my career with firsts. I was in the first company commanded by a woman that was not a medical or WAC unit. Several years later I was in the first battalion commanded by a woman(not the same one). I was the first sergeant for a young female lieutenant commanding a company and the first female Command Sergeant major was a friend of mine through most of my career. I started in1972 so the US Army was 2 years ahead of our Canadian friends.


----------



## superdav721

William DUCK!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin.


----------



## GaryC

Me too


----------



## Gene01

Ditto.


----------



## DamnYankee

who got a boo boo?


----------



## JL7

Well, Yogi for sure….


----------



## JL7

The kitchen is really shapin' up there Ham…..you must be ecstatic!

Matt…....we'd like to see that CNC makin' some CNC dust…...nice pumpkin.

Morning to all…....have to do the "consulting" gig again today…....don't tell Randy, but it's easy money…..


----------



## ssnvet

Kitchen looks great Ham….

Ham & 74… I wasn't in the first, I was in in the last… as in last bastion of male chauvinism in the US military :^o

Zero women on US subs, up untill just a few years ago.

Not much privacy when you cram 20 crew members into a bearthing compartment the size of a small bedroom. We once had a female tech. from the shipyard ride for a portion of our sea trials and they tarped off a single tripple bunk section of a bearthing compartment to accomodate her. Since the crew was hot racking (two share a bunk and sleep in shifts) that ment that 6 sailors had to sleep on the steel plate floor in the Torpedo room for 4 days while she was on board.


----------



## bandit571

First Doctor visit is in the books. A change of meds is in the works. Seems he is worried about "Congestive Heart Failure" and added a pill or two…

Got a small box from UPS today, a Sargent 414 jack plane, with a grooved bottom. Will need a LOT of restore work on it. Might be fun!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey, I've been in a birthing compartment before….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after noon all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt thats a very cleaver girl you got there ,got to post a pic when shes done with it a globe jack o lantern im guessing


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Eddie! 
What's for supper?

Leftovers are on the menu at Chez 74.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy sounds like Betty Lou as Gary said has taken your heart . i know mine has mine but hes the same way im all his till he see some varmit or a dog in heat then im way down on the totem pole 

Ham its taking shape now ,looking good ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay 74 just some bar b que rib and potatoe salad and sweet tea and i did miss the bus this morning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The hell with doctors!!!
All they want to do is to keep telling me to not do anything. 
I'm supposed to sit in a chair in fear that, should I fall again, I'm going to do damage that will paralyze me and put me in a wheel chair permenantly. 
So let me get this straight. 
I'm supposed to sit in a chair like I'm paralyzed in fear of being paralyzed. 
That is nuggin futz. 
Like I said. 
The hell with doctors.

So I stopped by harbor freight. 
I got some power sanding pads that go in a drill. 
I think it'll make sanding the end grain on bowls much easier. 
I'll let ya'll know how that works out for me as soon as I turn another one. 
If it works out I know ad easy way to make my own when these wear out.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, my guess on the two pills is one for fluid and one for potassium because most fluid pills deplete your potassium. 
If I am right base on the congestive heart failure fear (been there), I have some advice. 
When you start cramping due to low potassium because the potassium pills aren't doing third job, eat plenty of bananas. 
The body absorbs the potassium from natural sources better than it does from pills.


----------



## DIYaholic

Haven't much time to chit chat….

Day job is done the day….
Over to assist "The Chef", with pulling equipment for tomorrow night's dinner buffet….
Another full day at the "real (PIA)" job is scheduled for tomorrow….
Then work the dinner buffet with "The Chef"!!!

I need a nap and several cold ones….
Neither is happening anytime soon!!!

Gotz ta hit the shower and then hit the road.
TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra… that was a cute one. Don't think it was noticed by others


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, you doin' those ribs at home? Give me about 3hrs, I'll be there


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, you didn't miss the bus, but it was close.

William - I'm with you. Long day today. No talk left in me.

Night gents


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i have tried the ribs but mine always comes out tuff, a place down the road bar b que west has some that i get they are finger licking good ,if you ever come this way holler and we'll get a mess of them


----------



## GaryC

I'll do that one of these days, Eddie. Sometime after Christmas. We'll plan it out


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds great Gary maybe we can get William and Dave in it its not that far from here though a long ride is hard on William ,you would love these two great craftsmen and honest as the day is long


----------



## DIYaholic

"birthing compartment"….
I got it!!!

Equipment pull is 75% complete.
Gotta get a move on….
"The Chef" is cracking the Wisk again….


----------



## GaryC

OK Eddie. If we have a mild winter, soon after New Years would be good. If it's rough, early spring. That sound ok to you?


----------



## GaryC

Randy…... http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91219

Just for you, buddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like a plan ,


----------



## JL7

"74" I missed the bus a long time ago…....that was funny….wait….not so funny…..

Had to go back and read the "birthing compartment"........weirdly funny from both sides of that story….

Eddie…..I like the new avatar…..but to be honest….I kind of miss the original one…...I'm embarrassed cause I can't quite remember if it was Beetlejuice or the Joker…......(or something else?) I'm going with Beetlejuice…..


----------



## JL7

This "consulting" thing might turn into more of a cash stream…..which means I can choose my hours a bit…...

Eddie and Gary, may still be interested in a road trip so keep it posted if you plan something…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

will do Jeff , maybe by then i will be settled up wiyh the SS people they are sloooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## GaryC

OK Jeff. But if you come and offer advice, don't expect a consulting fee…..


----------



## JL7

Eddie…....either way I'm right! I vote you go back to that one…..

Gary - I would have replied faster but (seriously) just got another billable phone call…...I need to set an "after hours" rate….......


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Jeff….. if this keeps up, you'll probably forget all about us poor LJ slobs


----------



## JL7

I might Gary…....but not likely….I actually like woodworking and the misfits that post here…....

My old job not so much…..but,

I just had to answer another "emergency" email…......I rather enjoy their crisis's now…....minimum phone or email is $50 a pop…....  Office visit is 4x that…...Bring on the crisis!!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it appears you've been blessed with a promotion


----------



## JL7

Just surviving Gary…....how are you are doing by the way…....you don't complain much, but feel free…...


----------



## GaryC

Doing about the same, Jeff. No need to complain. Won't do any good. Besides, there are folks on this thread that have much more serious problems than me. Just wait until the bad weather gets here. I'll complain then, for sure.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats sounds like a great arrangement there ,pays to know


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, what size is your bandsaw?


----------



## JL7

Very cool Gary…...

Eddie - luckily there are still folks still their that share mutual respect and speak out when they need help…..and then there are the others…..there is a little bit of push and shove…..

Speaking of which, my old friend Gwen and the gang:


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Thanks for the heads up on the "Dart Case"!!!
It just so happens that the hinges on my (plastic) case are broken.
I'm in need of a "new" dart case. Perfect timing!!!

Jeff,
I'm glad the consulting thing is working out for you. Maybe this will be your new calling, or at least pay for your WW addiction!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy…...is the Chef cutting on the board or did he go back to the plastic?....


----------



## GaryC




----------



## JL7

Nice Gary…..

Sucks, I gotta go to work on Friday Y'all…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Gary got disturbed i know im am disturbed  but i have a ridged band saw its ok but first time i get a chance im going to up grade ,grizzle has their 17'' i like it , i think mine is a 14 '' ,also got a really old craftsman and have talked with William and one day going to fix her up i think its a 18'' needs new tires ,think the 16''bickle tubes will work

Jeff no doubt ,but think of the money , gotta make hay while it day


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Yes, the board is used regularly (daily, I believe), although he also uses an assortment of plastic ones too. You board appears to be holding up well, bit it does need an oil application.

St. Louis Cardinals tied up the World Series (1 - 1), with Boston. I have to root for SL, as I'm a National Leaguer!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been working on a rocking chair not wide open as i would like but getting her done but always seem to be in a position to route or sand parts on my bench so kinda got tired of the clamping up and the vise for this so i ordered this its on sale now at Rockler and free shipping http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31483 they say these hold it down pretty good from slipping around . if so it will be worth it

stumpy i see that they had your review on it ,good job on it too


----------



## JL7

Randy,

By default, it looks like I'm going for Boston…....thanks for giving me somebody to root for…......

Thanks for the CB update…...you take better photos than Chef….....maybe next time you get update shots…..curious how it is holding up to the knife….....thanks man….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You'll need to let us know how the bench cookies work out for you.
It is also good to see you supporting Stumpy, by shopping at Rockler!!! ;^0


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll be sure to take some pictures for you.
Go ST. Louis!!!


----------



## JL7

Eddie - looking forward to seeing the chair…...love rocking chairs in particular…...wanna build one myself one of these days…..

Funny you brought up the bench pucks….I was just laying out the material to build a holder for some tonight, but I got these from Lee Valley…...

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67844&cat=1,43456,43465


----------



## JL7

Randy - this is game on now….....

Bean Town!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,

*74* should have a steady supply of used hockey pucks!!!
I believe she uses a new puck….
every time she takes a shot at Marty!!!


----------



## JL7

I bought twelve…...for $12….....and free shipping… They have a shipping depot in the states…..great company…..


----------



## JL7

Speaking of Marty, we've only heard "*boo*" out of him….....

And speaking of "*boo*".....Dave, glad to hear that Betty is feeling better…....great news….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lee Valley has some top quality stuff like the mat for the cookies ,if these wear out ill know where to go as a matter of fact that where i got the plans for the chair and they were very good plans always had good dealing with LV and Rockler too have used rockler for several item and they are a good company to deal with .they sent me a coupon in the mail for free shipping for two month and needed some dowel guide pins so went with the cookies to get it up to 25 dollars for the free shipping i been needing both anyways ,thinking of drilling some holes in my bench for the risers for staining parts


----------



## JL7

Better get some sleep…...gotta a 2 hour (or so) work day starring me in the face…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen (you too *74*),
My eyes won't stay open….
I believe they are trying to tell me somethiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty been really booing very little lately

Randy i will do soon as i get thur with this chair they will get a work out ,just never figured they would hold something in place with a router


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite yall


----------



## JL7

Agree with all that Eddie…....love the Lee Valley….wish they had some stores here…...and Rockler just built a brand new store about 15 miles from me…....unbelievable….

You probably know that Rockler is based right out of my neck of the woods….....kinda cool.

Ok - night all…..for real…..


----------



## DIYaholic

You all have a good night….

I'm signing off also.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Well, here it is. Gonna be Friday all day

Coffee anyone?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
its another day in paradise


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is the coffee still hot?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its still hot 74 , but its 46 outside think winter is coming early this year


----------



## HamS

Mornin,

At a conference in Cincinnati today. Sneaking in a little LJin'


----------



## Dauphin

Coffee….....I need coffee….......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Nothing new to tell today. 
Lisa has finally got a day off today. 
So I'm going to spend the day with my wife. 
Don't know what we're going to do yet. 
We live in Vicksburg, MS though. 
There is always plenty of river, cannons, battlefields and museums to explore. 
Ya'll take care. 
Be sure to give someone you love (a dog if you don't have a person in mind) a huge hug. 
Why do I say that?
Because sometimes the best hugs are the ones that have no reason.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning All

Had an ut-oh moment in the shop yesterday.

I'm making another shadow box (pretty simple straight-forward box this time) but on a bit of a time crunch.

Cut the sides (cherry) to dimension
Cut the groove for the glass
Cut the dado for the back
Glued together and clam

15 minutes later

ut oh…$#!+

Didn't put the glass in before glue-up!!!!!!!

Luckily cool temps in my favor as glue had not quite set up yet and I was able to pull the pieces apart. Now to get the glass.


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
I have two sets of those pucks. (8 in all) The are great for finishing but the little pyramids are better for flat stuff.
I've used the pucks for edge routing and they don't slip. But, I still get scared using them. 
For sanding, that waffle weave rubber stuff for non slip shelving liner works very well. And it's pretty cheap.

I got the wife's OK to join you guys in the spring. Maybe I can drive to gary's and we can caravan to your place. 
Son is getting married on 4/19, though. That's the only hitch…pun intended.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love the bench cookies, especially with the accessories. I especially like the risers which can either lock into T-track or slip in bench dog holes to raise the cookies a few inches above the bench. Works great.


----------



## GaryC

Dang cool in the shop this morning. Came in for more coffee. Looks like I gotta make some
Shameless, I put a punched tin panel in backwards once. Didn't see it until I was hanging the door. 
Hey, I think we have a "Convoy" Great idea, Gene. As far as dates go, I'm open.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and all those out there without a birthday today.

It's be nice to Rex day, 'cos it's his birthday.

*Special coffee today with Baileys *


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Rex. Hope it's a great one


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Gary, the kids have a birthday enema planed for me.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, if it was me, I wouldn't give a s%#$^ As long as the kids/grandkids are there, it's a good day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

They are all working today Gary, might see some of them, but they have a plan afoot to take me out tomorrow to the 7-11 for a meal and party


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, just got this a few minutes ago. 20% off at Rockler. Maybe you can use it for your router top. It' 4 days


----------



## GaryC

Wow Rex, better slow down. I hear those 7-11 parties can be pretty wild


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Rex. 
Don't over do on the Little Debbies at 7-11.

I remember a tale you told about the time (forgot the occasion) you the the Mrs. went out for a meal. Musta been 2-3 years ago. I think the entree was Frito Pie.
Kept me chuckling for a good while. 
Looking forward to your account of the 7-11 blow out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Rex,
Happy birthday to you!!!

I was going to add the line about smelling like a monkey, but that's not funny….
It is just a fact!!!

I hope your day is everything you wished for!!!


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap is done, need another one, i think…

Love rust hunts when the items are FREE!

Even the plane I won on Fee-bay had free shipping!

Might have found a car to trade wheels with the van. It be going from "70" size 15s to a "65" size 15. Same bolt hole patterns. Even swap out, I HOPE..

Who needs coffee, when there is a case of Mountain Dews around. No brewing involved, just pop the top and down the hatch.

Got to work tonight….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Birthday Rex


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene come on we'll have dam near enough to have a crawfish boil ,


----------



## DS

The rumors of my demise are only slightly exagerated…
or something like that.

Surgery went well. They easily induced V-Tach so the ICD got installed.
Feels like I've been shot in the shoulder and theres a ton of shrapnel in there.

Doc says I can drive by Tuesday so there must be a good chance I'll still be alive by then.
Pain meds have me a bit loupy right now… I'm going back to bed.

Happy Friday All.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news DS ,want be long you'll be back in the shop


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Glad your surgery went well!
Your surgeon must be real good….
To have given you the skills to finally be able to drive!!!

Are you sure it is the meds that are making you loopy???


----------



## DIYaholic

The "day job" workweek is over….
Now I'll be off to help "The Chef" with a dinner buffet.
Besides the work tonight, looks like I'll have the weekend to myself!!!
Should the energy and motivation come my way….
I may make into "The Lair" at some point.
I just need to get caught up on chores, errands and napping!!!

BTW: *Rex*,
We will need some pictures, to verify birthday time with the family!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DS

Heheh good one Randy. 
To quote Kianu Reeves, er, Neo after the martial arts program was downloaded into his brain, "... I know karate" 
Doc didn't seem to care that I couldn't drive BEFORE ;-)

Pretty sure I can blame the meds for being loupy for a while. ( I got a 4 day supply of painkillers)

Pain sucks… all these tv shows where the hero takes a bullet in the shoulder then keeps wrestling the bad guys is a load of crapola. If you have a hole in your shoulder, its gonna hurt. Period.


----------



## DamnYankee

Woodgasim
Anybody like a truck load of 8/4 timbers of maple?


----------



## superdav721

Happy birthday Rex!
And many more.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Rex

Happy Birthday Buddy. I had my Birthday Oct 18 and turned 53. I did not know I would make it this far.

DY

You do not need to ask anyone about the wood. You could just drop it all off at my house. I love maple

Everyone

I am doing a build along work bench if you want to follow it.

Arlin


----------



## DS

Yankee, who WOULDN'T want a truckload of 8/4 Maple?

I suppose I have to drive to NC to get it, though…


----------



## Gene01

Great news DS!

eddie, Can't wait. Love crawfish.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Rex!

DS - welcome home…........may the pain meds work…......

Shameless….....why do you post these things…...just evil…

Eddie - crawfish boil for sure, as long as you allow the Yankees to do the crawfish boil…...right?

Got my "consulting" time in today, did well as the problems are mounting and chaos seems to be ensuing…....perfect.

Spent way to much time on the bench puck "Pez" dispenser…..


----------



## superdav721

WELCOME BACK DS.
Good to have ya


----------



## Momcanfixit

DS! Glad all went well.

Bonne Fete, Monsieur Rex!!

Meant to get some shop time, but decided to smash some ceramic tile instead. Now to figure out the best way to deal with the thinset, which I think is going to be quite a job.
Grinder perhaps? Or possibly rent a scraper. Not sure yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh, Gary Thanks! My plans have changed since we found out how much the 'free' kitchen floor is going to cost us….


----------



## gfadvm

DS, Good news from you! Ignore the pain and it'll go away.

Roger, Hope you had a great birthday.

eddie, Crawfish huh? Do you deliver?

DY, Spent the afternoon sawing maple logs into lumber. They were destined for firewood before I found them. Some were 16" diameter and spalted! Gloat over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - YOU SUCK


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, this is weird. I must have bugs in my computer. I got an email with your post that said you would order it and your husband would pick it up. I came to LJ's and you say ??? the cost of the free floor has changed plans. What the heck. How did you post two different messages? Is that a Canadian thing?


----------



## DamnYankee

Andy you suck


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Whatever you do….
Jeff don't need no stinking maple!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday nubby friends, and a happy BD to the Rexster :^)

Yank, we process about two similar sized trailers of hardwood and another of softwood in a week in our pallet and crating shop… Sometimes I see wood on new pallets that makes me cry.

Andy, you are gonna love life with your Mizer…. May have to start a side biz just to manage the volume. It kind of a retirement dream of mine to do just that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not sure what happened there Gary. I hadn't intended to send a PM.
It's been a long day.

The original plan was that I was going with hubby to the US in 2 weeks. Now it looks like I'm staying back. 
On top of that, with the kitchen it looks like the purse strings need to be tightened. So theoretically I COULD buy a router top and hubby could pick it up on his way home from the US, but it's more than likely not going to happen.

Okay, now I'm even confused.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Shouldn't that be; Even MORE confused???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes indeed, Randy. Yes indeed!


----------



## Momcanfixit

To the hockey rink in the morning for 730. Night night folks!!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, sorry for your loss…..... bummer. You didn't send an email. I get an email every time there is a post on this thread. That's where I saw it.

Going to Honor ceremony tomorrow for my grandson's Eagle Scout award. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I would love to sell some wood I cut but I don't think anyone will buy until it is dry (a year from now). My LJ buddy says that standing dead timber dries a LOT quicker than green logs and I have a lot of logs that were dead for over a year when I cut them. I've been researching moisture meters and am totally confused as they range from $13 to over$3000! And I'm currently tapped out for shop money!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It's kinda lookin' like there is a router table build in your future.

Get a good sleep tonight and dream of your new router table design and build!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you suck


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats a lot of pucks for 12 bucks poet and didnt know it ,yea come on down Marty was down at Williams last year,he had a good time down here and hes a Yankee in Vicksburg at that ,one of the bloodiest battles fields here , just playing but it dose have one really nice memorial park there its something to see lots of history there of the civil war.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You don't need no steenkin store bought router top! You have built stuff that is WAY harder than a router table. And think of all the money you will save! I built mine when I was a total beginner and it still performs every task I ask of it.


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I agree with Andy. 
I have three router table tops. 
One is pretty because it has the fancy smancy store bought insert. 
The other two that were made entirely by me are flatter though, and trust me, flatness is the most important thing to worry about with a router table top.

Shameless, don't feel bad. 
I made a shadow box once ad forgot to put the glass in. 
I took it apart before the glue dried, went to town, got the glass and returned. 
Then I out I together, clamped it and went home. 
I came back the next day to the horror of the glass still sitting on the table up by the coffee pot. 
I still did not put the glass in. 
I had to start over.

I missed Rex's birthday?
Ya'll must not know Rex too well. 
Ya gotta show him love the way he understands it. 
He don't care about all the mushy happy birthday crap. 
See? Let me show you how it's done. 
REX! Put in your hearing aid so you can read this!
Bite me!

Happy belated birthday Rex.


----------



## DamnYankee

Shadow box now drying WITH glas in it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My rant is probably an unwelcome one this morning,
But I have to say something to someone this morning before I blow a fuse and go off on this dumb hitch (insert rhyming derogatory name there).

I think any progress I've made lately with my back went out the window last night when I got the grand baby out if the car seat. 
When I'm already hurting I really shouldn't pick her up. 
That ignorant [email protected]&5? though, she will come back from town and leave the baby in the car seat way too long sitting in the living room if no one says or does nothing. 
That one is a minor infraction but just a continuation of the daily aggrevation of my life these days.

Some of you know that my son, daughter in law, and grand daughter moved in with us after the baby was born. 
I loved it at first until I realized something. 
My daughter in law should be supervised periodically while taking care of a puppy, much less a human child. 
I don't know if it's her or young people in general these days, but she acts as if this is a baby doll that she can put down and forget about when she's through playing with her. 
It doesn't work that way. 
She made the comment one day that it was soooooo haaaaaard. 
I asked her who the hell told her raising a baby was easy?

So anyway, between Lisa's hectic work schedule lately, 
And taking care of my four youngest,
And acting like a caretaker for this idiot and my grand baby while my son is at work,
And my ongoing health issues,
I feel that I am worn so thin and my nerves are frazzled. 
I think the stress is playing a big part of my health problems. 
I seldom talk to anyone about it. 
I don't want to worry Lisa too much.

My biggest worry is my son. 
He has a huge problem with this one. 
I know he wanted this staying with us to be temporary. 
I am scared to death what will happen though if she is ever left to her own devices to take care of this child though.

Don't even get me started on her family. 
Actually, since I've met them now I think that her family is the largest contributing factor in the way she is. 
These people, everyone of them, are nothing but idiots, retards, crack heads, and criminals. 
I am not exaggerating. 
Her mother openly admits that she was high on cocaine for most of the pregnancy with my daughter in law. 
These people are nuts!

That brings me back to my son. 
No I am not letting him completely off the hook. 
I know dang well I raised him better. 
Who knowingly has child and marries into a family like this?
Like I told him, love only goes so far. 
He is a father now and must put the welfare of his child before anything else. 
This girl had issues and he has to be her spouse and parent if he is to make this marriage work. 
He seems to have this laid back attitude though that it'll all work out in the end.

So, I see this ending in several ways. 
He wakes up and gets her some help (seriously, I am not telling ya'll everything here, this girl needs mental help)
He wakes up and divorces her and raises the baby own his own (me and Lisa will help)
He wakes up, grows a pair and puts his foot down, keeping her crazy family out of it (major factor in her issues)
He moves them out and I let what happens happen (can't do that because I love my granddaughter)
He moves them out and hires live in help for the baby (he can't afford that)
He moves out and I am forced to get DHS involved for the baby's safety (I really don't want to do that because I the tension it would create between myself and my son)
He and them just stay here permenantly so I can make sure the baby is safe (my baby raising days were supposed to be over)
So as you can see, none of the viable options are too peachy.

Anyway, that's my issues at hand lately. 
I am stressed out to the max. 
I think it is effecting my over all health. 
I am doing all I can an then some in constant physical termoil.

I apologize for this rant. 
I had to talk to someone this morning. 
Thank ya'll for listening. 
I hope most of you just skipped right over it so you miss my whining. 
Now I must go in here and make sure these bottles are boiled out properly (something else she continuously does not get do right) so that the baby does not get thrush again.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Vent away! That is why we are here, that and a little woodworking (very little in my case).

I can't begin to totally understand what you are experiencing, but YOU are a strong, driven man and will find a way through this! I know that you will, as in your heart, you know you have no choice but to do whatever it takes to see your grandchild thrive!!!

I wish there were something I could say or do to help. All I can offer though, is to listen, so VENT AWAY!!!


----------



## Dauphin

Good morning all…..coffee in hand…..I think I am going to make it. Going to be taking Rex and entire Clan (Clark Clan that is….no other!) out to dinner tonight in a belated celebration of Rex's 71st birthday where we will embarrass him with a public singing of happy birthday.

William here is my two worthless cents:

It is very important for you to vent, don't bottle it up because stress causes all kinds of physical pains and such…..even back pain! It is clear that your love for your granddaughter and concern for her wellbeing are very strong and for that you should be commended. I do not know the entire story with your daughter-in-law or her family but from what you have written I can only imagine it is probably much worse a situation. I am not sure that my advice is worth much but here goes.

First off Pray to God…..vent to him! He can take it and we were never meant to bare all this worry. And when I say pray to God I mean to The God of Jesus Christ….not Mohamed….Buddha…..or any other dude because if you want results…you've got to talk to The One and Only God!

Take your son aside and talk to him alone about your concerns. Your son is a man now and the head of his family so he should be the first option for you. Talk to him about it man to man and make sure he knows he is still welcome in your house. You don't want to create an atmosphere where he doesn't feel welcome. Remember when you talk to him that he has feelings for your daughter-in-law or he would never have married her or had children by her. Make sure he knows you are on his side and want to help make sure his family is safe. Be on his side in the conversation and be help to him in figuring out a solution. Your son might surprise you here!

Getting the CPS involved must be a nuclear option. CPS is one of those things where once they get involved they are there for virtually the rest of your life and they like any other government run agency cause all sorts of heartaches. Try to find a solution through working it out with your wife and son together. I am sure that there is a solutions that will work and make your lives so much better and in the process improve your daughter in laws life as well.

Well hope my advice is not far out there. If you need to vent more I know that I like all of these wonderful people on here will certainly listen, pray, and offer you comfort. I wish everyone in the world had someone that loves thier familyl as much as you do. Good luck.


----------



## HamS

Don't apologize. It is a lot better to rant to us than smack her. I suspect that she did not get corrected much when she was growing up and probably she doesn't know much better. Now smacking your son around probably would be good, but it probably wouldn't do much good. I am not sure what the cause is, but it seems like the values we tried to teach our kids get overridden some where along the way. Hang in there bud.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no apology needed ,vent away ,its good to get some pressure off ,you are defiantly in between a rock and hard spot .


----------



## Gene01

Molding behavior is an ongoing process. 
With a goal in mind, it's still one small step at a time.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I agree. My wife has been at it for years with me


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap completed, and now have the rest of a three day week end OFF!

Might get a couple planes refurbbed

Have some pine boards to mill up/play with. Even have some leg stock..

May go back to the Daughter's new basement, and finish up a rust hunt there. Need to bring a flashlight…

Thinking of just trading off that 10 year old van, it does have 210K miles on it…

Let's see, some thick sliced bacon, diced up. Some spuds thinly sliced, a green pepper diced up. Throw a few eggs on top. Onions and garlic up the yingyang. One skillet meal????


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Same here. That's how I know. 
She's got me to the "Blow the saw dust off before you come in the house" stage. Well…we're still working on it.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a great meal, Bandit. 
You've made me hungry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Make enough for me….
PLEASE, as I only have one Mountain Dew White Out available to me!!!

I need another nap….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I bought one of those Gopro cameras today- the kind people strap to their heads when they jump out of airplanes… anywho, I figured since they are so popular with extreme sports, why not woodworking? I am going to try attaching it to me as I work and see if I can get some good footage for the show. We'll see how it works, Best Buy has a 15 day return policy


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, you don't look the same at all underwater


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Does ironwood rust once it resurfaces?
Does Titebond III hold up to submergence?
Do you need to properly dry work stock?

Inquiring minds need to know!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought that was a funny photo! These cameras are made to take a beating, go under water, endure sawdust, all the stuff that happens in a workshop. I got the GoPro Hero3+ Black Edition, which is supposed to be sharper at close distances than the previous versions. I did one quick test and was pretty happy with the HD video, but I've learned that good equipment doesn't always mean good results. The latest episode of THe Old-Timey Workshop is a good example. The close-ups were sharp but the farther shots were too blurry. And everything was too yellow. It's been two years since the first episode, and we've come a long way, but there's still a lot of improvements to be made.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hello Fellow Stumpites.

It seems everything is still going the same. Have a good night all.

Arlin


----------



## JL7

Randy…...I've got a fever and I need more Maple…...


----------



## gfadvm

William, I feel for you and your situation. My wife is the world's greatest mother and grandmother but our daughters didn't inherit that gene! Drives my wife crazy! Wish I had some good advice for you but I'm fresh out. I admire that you have made their problem yours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
But that is real maple….
Not the dirty sock variety!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Where is everyone???

I'm watching the World Series….
Whatcha all doin'???


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang!

Just spent 3+ hours sitting on metal bleachers in 50 deg weather watching another marching band show. But my daughter knows I was there cheering for her, and that I'm proud of her…. So no complaints. Band has made her first year of high school get off to a great start.

William, God bless you and Lisa for your heart to love and look out for your granddaughter. I think Dauphin's advice is sound. They say a leopard can't change it's spots. But the same God who made the leopard sure can. And your DIL is certainly not beyond His ability to forgive and heal. Try not to major on the minors, as that will drive you insane.

I got to spend most of the day tinkering with the mill. Slow and steady progress. I've made some chips getting the home/limit switches set up…. Making a clearance cut in a motor mounting plate and the LS base, etc…










Most of this cutting has been done jogging with key strokes, but I also managed to run a simple program.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Chips is chips & progress is progress!!!
Soon you'll be watching your mill, well…mill!!!

What do you plan on making with your mill???


----------



## DIYaholic

A slow night here at the Stumpy Saloon….

I set up the coffee brewer and turned off the lights….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Miserable night. Can't sleep. Hate this. Even the dogs won't have anything to do with me. They are busy sleeping. Wife just left for work. Working for someone whose grandfather just went in the hospital and needs off. 
Went to my grandson's honor ceremony for making Eagle Scout. Proud of him. 
Got nearly 3" of rain. Good for the pond and pasture. 
Hope everyone has a good Sunday. I'll probably sleep thru it…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I hope you are not awake to read this….

Eagle Scout you say, you should be proud of him….
You should be equally proud of your wife and yourself. Ya done good raising his parent!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

Caffeine and calories are being ingested.
No game plan today, just a bunch of things that need doing….


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
Mucho kudos to your grandson and his parents and grandparents. No small achievement there , attaining Eagle.

Got to use the Bosch colt for it's the first real job yesterday. Cutting 1/4X1/4 grooves preparatory to cutting sliding dovetail slots for drawers. 
It's one sweet little machine. Plenty of power and the plunge base is a dream to use. First router I ever used where you release the spring loaded plunge lock in order to lock in the depth setting. Odd, but really handy.

Got to watch one game yesterday. Oregon vs UCLA. The Ducks are impressive. UCLA…. not so much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Got a little shop time yesterday. 
I wanted to turn something but didn't feel up to too much. 
So I chucked up a chunk of cypress and made my wife a wooden flower pot, something she had asked me about. 
Also cured my dusty pen problem. 
I'll explain when I'm able to make a blog post.

Thank you all for your advice from yesterday. 
It's all good advice and I know you were all 110% correct. 
I just needed a place to vent some of my frustration. 
It will all work out in the end. 
I'll eventually either teach her to do what she needs to do. 
That it my son will wise up and do something for the sake of his daughter, and my grand daughter. 
I honestly pray that she will come around and do right. 
It is my belief that any child needs their mother and father around. 
I did not have that luxury and turned out alright, but don't we all want better for out children and grand children?

I do want to clarify one part of my rant. 
The daughter in law, I don't think she mean harm in any of her actions. 
I believe she had a terrible upbringing and just honestly does not know better. 
The real problem is me. 
I just have a huge problem mustering up the patience I have with kids for a grown up. 
I can deal with kids day in and day out. 
I have a patience level of zero when it comes to ignorance in adults though.

Like I said, it'll all work out in the end. 
I just appreciate you all being here for me to vent to. 
Thank you very much.

Ya'll take care and have a blessed day.


----------



## gfadvm

William, I think my tag line applies to your DIL!


----------



## superdav721

William it will all work out with time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good afternoon gents,

William - it seems to me that you're steam powered. When something gets you riled up, you are full steam ahead, which is far better than the alternative.
Your grand daughter is lucky to have you and your wife. So is your son and d-i-l. You set a good example for your son and now you are doing the same for the d-i-l. The more conversations you can have with that baby, the better.

Andy- You're right about the router table. Searching for and buying something new for the shop tends to keep my mind off things, but it's an expensive outlet.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hope everyone feels safer today…since I am at work defending the realm.


----------



## Gene01

With you on the job, we can all breathe easier. 
Seriously, Thanks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY - Good to hear


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tried getting work done at the shop today. 
Then I had to come home for a pack of cigarettes to find out that Lisa has gone on a baking binge. 
It always comes around this time of year. 
There's home made brownies (chocolate and butterscotch), a chocolate cake, a pineapple upside down cake, and there's chicken and dressing in the oven for dinner. 
The shop got closed up for the day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you know i aint really that far away


----------



## Momcanfixit

Something about the cooler weather. Didn't go to that extreme, but did make a double batch of chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## JL7

It was 57 F today here *74*.....went out to mulch the leaves (suppose to rain and snow here on Tuesday)....bagged up a bunch even though most of the leaves are still on the trees…...weird fall…......

That turned into getting the garage back in order, which was WAY over do…......

Also, Randy, hauled in a fresh batch of hard maple and black walnut from the shed…...no dirty sock maple in the shed….. 

And - got the dishes done…....

The most productive day in 8 weeks….....


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Buying new toys is a time honored cure for depression. But then the "buyers remorse" kicks in and you are worse off than before you splurged. Shop built= pride of construction every time you use it and no buyers remorse!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, Thanks. We are quite proud of him but, we raised his dad, not him. Guess his dad did a better job than me…
Gene, the ceremony was a big to-do. Really enjoyed seeing him get his reward
Shameless, thanks for being on the job keeping the realm safe. No wonder I slept so well
Going to warm up a little around here for a week. Be in the 70's and dry. Good shop weather
REX….where is you?


----------



## JL7

Gary - congrats on the grandson with the Eagle Scout….I'm a bit behind on the posting…..That is really a grand honor….

And where is the Rex 7-11 birthday update?


----------



## JL7

Also - Andy…..I have A "General" brand moisture meter (pinless) that i got for exactly $0…...you are welcome to borrow it, but know that measuring moisture in wood is a bit cryptic….You are right though that you want to find a good device and stick with it through the drying process.

I believe that you need to use the same device though the whole process…...using control samples…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Andy, well said.

No shop time again this weekend. I have a good feeling about this week though.


----------



## DIYaholic

GB Packers 24
MN Vikings 17
Halftime!!!

Shhhhh…..Don't tell Jeff!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, The whole moisture meter thing has me so confused that I'm not sure what I'm going to do. The fact that I found them priced from $13 to >$3000 tells me that they must not all be created equal!

Lowe's and HD have pinned Generals from$30 to $155 and the spec sheets fail to convince me of the difference in performance.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…..and that St.Louis win last night was weird for sure…....go Boston!

Andy - that's my point, you should pick one (probably not the cheapest) and then go with it. I can tell you with certainty that the one I have doesn't give accurate results…........

Or you just go with the inch per year rule…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Guys, sorry I have been offline a couple of days. You guessed it, I got pretty ill, so my Saturday party got cancelled. I slept for 12 hours Friday night and on and off all day Saturday. I was very dehydrated and weak. Today has seen much improvement and I am getting back to myself. Regret the sickies hit me at the wrong time.
Good news is that I was accepted for that nuclear injection treatment, so I go on Wednesday to have it, then come home to deal with the fallout.


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex…......stay good…..sorry the B-Day plans were scoured….....you are the man…..


----------



## superdav721

Andy there is one old method you might try.
Hold the wood to your face.
The higher the moisture is the colder it will feel to the ambient temperature.
With time you will develop a good sense of what the moisture content is.

Tomorrow I take the wife to the gastric surgeon.
She needs some kind of relief.


----------



## JL7

Dave - hope all goes well tomorrow…...

Good tip on the wood moisture…....back in the day I could tell the temp on molding 350 F parts by spitting on the molds…...you can judge by how high the spit jumps…....some people call it hooey, but it's more accurate than any gauge built to date….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
*BUMMER*, on the b-day festivities cancellation. However, glad you are coming around!!!
Hope all goes well at the nuclear reactor!!!

Dave,
My best for your wife's relief!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks.

Coffee is on.

Rex - sorry to hear about the change of plans. 
Dave -good luck with the appt today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Feet are on the floor. 
Coffee is in the pot. 
Kids are ready for school. 
What more do you want?

Actually, I feel a lot better this morning than I have as if late. 
That could be a good sign. 
Or that could be the calm before the storm. 
It had gone both ways in the past. 
Only way to tell is to get up and get to it. 
Ya'll take care and have a blessed day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin got to get some coffee down thanks

Andy that was some great advise i wish you had been around me more ,as one that has fought with depression most his life and spent a ton of money getting stuff the remorse you mentioned is just as bad .

Sandra you have plenty of skills to buid a router table ,after that bench build theres no doubt of that ,but i know with raising a family shop time is a hard thing to come by


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex keeping you and Dave wife in my prayers that all goes well

thanks William sound s like you have a good start on the day , and you also have a blessed day my friend

DY thanks for watching our backs my friend because we all know who watching our freedom thanks for your service


----------



## GaryC

Morning…..maybe even Good morning, huh William? Hope the whole day stays good for you

Dave, I'm praying you come away from the appointment with good news and you wife gets relief soon

Rex, is that the kind where they implant little nuclear chips? Sorry you had to miss out on the 7-11 experience

Well, another cup and on to the chores. Got a little laundry to get started before I can go play


----------



## Gene01

Dave, Hoping for the best for your wife, today.

Rex, Sorry to hear about the Bday blowout cancellation. Hope the nuclear option works well for you.

William, Great to hear that you are feeling better. Stay positive!

The AZ Cardinals won! They are now 4 and 4. The local commentators seem to think that's a great achievement.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends,

Gotta earn the daily bread, a little for the preacher, and some more for the teachers and the cops and the road guys. Where does it end?

Does anybody have advice on how to learn to file saws. I may have gotten old enough that my close vision isn't up to it, but I couldn't find any one to sharpen the saws I am trying to restore.


----------



## bandit571

I think Brit has a blog or two out about saws.

Van is scheduled to go to the local JVS for a bit of work. FIVE mpg???? Something tells me that old crate is about due to be traded off….

Turned a 5' long piece of 1×6 pine into a table top. Working on the legs next. Each will be ripped from a few PAINTED 2×4s I found. Scrub jack plane took care of the painted part. Circ. saw to rip them into 2×2 legs. I am not that much of a galoot to handsaw things like that. Did a crosscot with a saw to cut the five footer down, saw hopped out of the cut, and slid across my thumb. Changed to a more friendly hand saw, and finished it up.

Library is closed on Sundays, so no internet for me. Watched the Bengals destroy the jets…..and the Buckeyes as well in thier win against Penn state. Not watching the World Series, have zero interest in either team, whomever they maybe…

Be around for a little while, have some catching up to get done…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.
The good news is that I am just about back to normal - well as normal as I can get.
I am over whatever it was and I thank you all for the understanding and good wishes.

The caper on Wednesday will be where I have a series of mini infusions (there will be 4 in all spread over time) where, as I understand it, will infuse me with radio-active crap that will help with all bone pain, make cancer cells collide and bring down my PSA.

I know have to catch up with all the things the 2 day sicky time left me with. Lots to do.

Bandit, 5 mpg suggests you are driving and 18 wheeler, man that is awful, hope you get it fixed.

Dave, hope all goes well with your wife.

William, hope you have a less pain day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Gary, it is a very good morning. 
I am currently working on my third pen today, all burls. 
I feel like I'm more sore today than actual pain. 
It is always a good morning when I can get up and make it to the shop only taking aleve.

Well I only stopped to fix a cup of coffee. 
This myrtle wood burl pen just doesn't want to turn itself.


----------



## bandit571

Leg cramps are driving me batty (er)! Got rid of the "water" pills. All Idid was pee! I think I even got a cramp, doing that!

Started work ona pine table, might be moving at the speed of randy doing it. Might take all week…

Need food in me! have to go home and fry something up…..


----------



## GaryC

William, looking forward to seeing the pens.

Bandit…"at the speed of Randy" great line

In between chores, almost time to get out to the play room


----------



## Gene01

Sustained winds of 30 mph and gusts to 55-60 till 9:00 PM. 
Not a good day burn weeds….or roof the shop.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, if you go ahead and burn the weeds, you may not need to roof the shop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, that's what the water pills are supposed to do, make you pee. 
They are to get the fluid off of you. If you get too much fluid on you and lie down, it can pool around your heart and essentially drown your heart. That is congestive heart failure. At least that's the way it was explained to me when I spent two weeks in the hospital due to congestive heart failure. 
I'll put money on what's causeing the cramps. I wanted you about it when you told us about the fluid pills. Low potassium, caused by the fluid pills, will cause cramps like you wouldn't believe. Eat bananas, and plenty of them. I had to when I was on fluid pills. My body wouldn't absorb the potassium pills. 
Are the fluid pills lasic (sp?)?
If so, I was on two a day. Against doctors orders I took one in morning and one early afternoon. If I took them at night like I was supposed to I may as well have slept in the bathroom.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene try not to burn weed in the shop


----------



## GaryC

William, maybe you should have invested in a Texas Catheter…... lol


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Your bride is in my thoughts and prayers today.

Roger, Glad your feeling better but sorry you missed the birthday bash. We all had a great time!


----------



## Gene01

eddie, 
What were we talking about? Oh well…its aaallll good. I think. 
Where are those little debbies, anyway?
Here, hold this while I…......what were we talking about?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

I dont' think I want to know what a Texas catheter is…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 i was wondering the same thing but was scared to ask


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, you can ask, Eddie.


----------



## Gene01

*74* and eddie,
It's a non invasive, gender specific device.
Nuff said?


----------



## GaryC

Envisions this….a waterhose with a flexible/stretchable/enlarged end that adapts to the appropriate appendage


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary you aint right


----------



## GaryC

OK Eddie…. here ya go You can order one online if you want a closer look…....


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings gang…

*Randy*, you asked "What do you plan on making with your mill???" 
For starters, limit switch trips and other parts to upgrade the mill, then parts for a future CNC router build. 
Yes it's a sickness… but don't even think about staging an intervention…. I'm having way too much fun :^)

*William*, Sundays sermon made me think of you. We pray in faith and God promises to either give us a solution or the strength to deal with it. Usually it's the latter. So keep on keepin' on. And to paraphrase Forrest Gump, clueless is as clueless does….. but keep in mind that clues are best caught when wrapped in kindness :^)

*Andy*, I think a moisture meeter is helpfull, but I wouldn't drop a fortune on one. All any meter can do is measure the conductivity between the probes. The wetter the wood, the more conductive. The problem is that different species of wood have their own unique conductivity when dry. So any reading needs to be modified by a factor to give an accurate absolute measure. I have a dinosaur old meter with a slide hammer handle that pounds 1-1/4" pin probes deep into thick lumber. The scale is analog and I could care less what the absolute measure is. The key is to get a reading when freshly cut, and then to monitor it over time, so see relatively how much moisture is being given up. The closer you get to equilibrium, the slower the wood gives up moisture… that's when you can probably call it "soup". The electronic meters sold by woodworking stores tend to have tiny probes and internal logic that calculates what the moisture reading should be for the whatever species you tell it you're testing. I don't think the tiny probes go deep enough, nor do they look robust enough. I did our dining room floor from Red Oak boards that were off cuts from the Woodmizer milling beams for our timber frame. They air dried while sticked under tarps and later in the basement. After several years I took them to a local mill to be planed and ripped to uniform dims and the sawyer pulled out an old analog meter and then converted the reading into a absolute measure using printed tables. Years later when I stumbled across the opportunity to snarf up one that looked just the same on the cheap, I grabbed it.


----------



## GaryC

Anybody ever hear of a Pica Saw?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Pica Saw what ?


----------



## GaryC

Sorry Eddie. Even tho I'm a *********************************** too, I dunno how to splain it to you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm starting to feel tension building in my back so I think it's time to call it quits for the day. 
I got four pens done though. 
Blog post to come later tonight.


----------



## GaryC

That's using the ol bean, William. Know when to stand down. Smart guy. Looking forward to the blog


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And matt, thanks for the words of wisdom. 
I pray at least daily. 
Lately it's been almost hourly though. 
I know God is looking out for me too, because I'm not on trial for murder yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was thinking of making a table that runs across my bed. 
I could mount a lathe to it, one of those small ones made for doing pens. 
Then when I hurt bad enough I could lie in bed an turn pens. 
For some odd reason, the wife nixed that idea pretty quick.


----------



## GaryC

Wives are like that


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes they are Gary. 
Then mine gets mad if I go ahead with my best ideas (the ones she almost always vetoes) anyway. 
I swear I could turn this place into my dream home if I could afford to send her out of town on vacation for about a month. 
Of course, I don't know if she would like the idea of choosing to sleep beside the table saw or the band saw. 
Oh well. 
Maybe I could just go back to the plan I made a while back of filling the living room with track to look like one giant marble machine.


----------



## GaryC

Wow, Matt. You're living on the edge…in your dreams


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I would never stage an intervention for a CNC addiction.
I would love to see (when you have one) your plans for a CNC router!!!
If I like it enough, I'll just have you mill up a duplicate machine for me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you had a good day. I'm looking forward to reading your rant, err blog!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Not sure which is faster

flying at the speed of smell, or

at the speed of randy.

All four legs are now ready for their mortises to be hand chopped out. Along with notches to house the shelf in. Thinking just a 45 degree notch, along with cutting each corner to match? No drawers for this one. just places to put stuff on. Just some old found/recycled pine….

The big, plastic tub under the bench is now full of shavings. Took awhile. Even has an old glue bottle in it, somewhere…...tip broke off. Have two more bottles of glue to go through, though. So far, the only power tool has been a circ. saw. Every thing else by hand, got get them cardios going, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

I made quite the mess today….
We tore apart one of the salters and are repainting all the metal.
I spent the day sand blasting pieces/parts!!!
No blast cabinet, just letting the dust fly outside!!!
I have black medium grit sand everywhere….
Hair, ears, pockets….


----------



## bandit571

I LIKE bananas, trouble is, they don't like me. "Water" pill is something with a 10mg Hydro…....whatever on it.

Every evening, whether at work, or at home, things get a bit thumpy in the chest. Standing up, or laying down, don't matter much. Heart monitor is already returned to the lab ( forgot to send that charger along, now have to pay to ship it. )

JVS will work on the van in the morning, good luck with that one…

Might wind up selling the van for salvage cash, not worth much as a trade-in….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well gentlemen,

You have all (yet again) managed to get some belly laughs out of me. I'm trying not to dwell on my medical issues, but the neurologist called me last Friday, and wants to repeat the tests and then perhaps look at a liver biopsy.
It's great news that he may have figured out what's going on, but I'm finding this part of the waiting the worst yet.

Rather than blowing the budget and then regretting it (ie router table top) I ordered some sanding disks and glue squeeze bottles from Lee Valley. The retail therapy is helping already.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Who you callin' "gentlemen"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, oversight on my part!

Evening gentlemen and you too Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

That's more like it….LAAAAAADY!!! ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gentlemen?
Hold on. 
Had to check the title at the door. 
Right forum. 
Wrong general discroptor for the occupants.

Sat down with blog on the brain. 
Then I remembered that kids have karate tonight. 
So I won't be able to start on it till after I feed the wild bunch after karate class.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer on the blog postponement….
I'll patiently await your ramblings. ;^)
I've got to hit the shower any way!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Thanks for the input. That all makes very good sense. The meters with longer pins and slide hammer are not inexpensive.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

gentlemen,gentlemen , gentlemen i have an announce to make there is one gentleman in here but his presence has evaded us for some time


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't keep us in suspense Eddie, who is he????


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, 
There's a couple of the older style Delmhorst models
on ebay.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Matt. I looked at those but used off E Bay makes me nervous.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Its Earl Randy its Randys fault


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry it took till so late, but here is my blog post I promised.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that….
The 5th game of the World Series is history….
Local weather man has forecasted….
William has posted his blog….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Beautiful pens, William. The display case is a great idea. I really like the flower pot. Are you going to put anything on it or let it weather? I love the burl wood too but rarely have any


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Randy, ever since Atlanta lost to New York back in the 90s, I have refused to watch baseball.

Gary, I had thought about painting the flower pot, but I really want to see how it holds up bare with wet dirt in it most the time.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

William, I hope your pain management works for you today. I must say that the recent back procedures seemed to have worked quite well, maybe you should look into them. The last procedure was done by the Pain Clinic department at the hospital where they did about 6 injections on my lower back, and believe me, after a few days it seems to be working really well. It is going to be a once a month procedure, but it sure relieve a lot of pain. The procedure I go for tomorrow is a series of 4 or 6 infusions of a nuclear fluid which will relieve all bone pain, not just in my back. Any info I can give you, just ask.

Well folks, as I get back to fighting fit, my wife has managed to get that beach house rental for 10 days starting Nov. 4th, so even though our vacation got cancelled to to my freaky hospital appointments, she has salvaged a shorter one, at an amazing price of $500. So I am spending a lot of time trying to get everything ready, including a rear seat conversion in my car for the dogs to travel …... well, it's their vacation too.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends.

The tale of two drawers is is waiting to be told for some new photos.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Look forward to seeing them Ham.


----------



## Dauphin

Morning all. Coffee in hand, computer on, and sitting in my chair ready to go…..come on five 0-clock!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee


----------



## StumpyNubs

Coffee


----------



## JL7

Morning all…......

Glad you are feeling better Rex…..and the vacation is back on! Good for you…..

Way behind on the posts again….....the consulting gig has been fairly brisk…...

Gary - you mentioned pica saw…....which is used for cutting lead type in the old days, right? I've seen some of these old saws on LJ's and they love them…....somewhere is a blog where he restored it and uses it as super duty table saw…...very cool.. You have a line one??


----------



## GaryC

Rex, glad you get to enjoy part of your vacation. Hope the weather holds out for you

Jeff, yes, it's the one used in a print shop. I found one online but can't get any info on it. I'm not looking real hard but, if I happened up on one at a comfortable price range, I'd get it. They are great for some really close cuts


----------



## JL7

Loren has one: http://lumberjocks.com/Loren/blog/23108


----------



## JL7

Another one online: http://www.soslinotype.com/hammond.html


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yep, that's it. My brother was a printer for 35 years. I remember that saw in the shop where he worked. It was super accurate. Didn't know others were using it. I have never seen one for sale until two days ago and it was already gone. Never found a price.


----------



## bandit571

Just a drive by, at the speed of randy, or is that the speed of smell?

Have to go back to work tonight.

Local JVS changed the oil, oil drain plug, and replaced a broken stabilizer link. They also found that the front motor mount is broke. More cash into that money pit of a Dodge…

Aprons for a table are handplaned to size, and cut to length, need to add tenons next….

Maybe back on here, tomorrow…..


----------



## superdav721

Well folks we got in late yesterday. They are trying to get the insurance to pay for as much as possible. She is scheduled to go in at the end of the month and have it done. 
So she will have to endure a few weeks od meager food with mostly liquids.
I have read each and everyone of the thoughts and well wises.
Thank each one of you.
It does mean a lot.
~
Whats a gentlemen?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen: N (slang) A term Canadians use to demean hardworking woodworkers!!!

Just a drive by hello….
As I'm off to throw pointed projectiles, while under the alcofluence of incohol!!!

Type at all y'all later….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Went out for our 30th Wedding Anniversity today. We were going out to several place to inclue and Art Musium and a Metal demenstration, however, after going to the Cheese Cake Factory for lunch I was feeling poorly.

Tomarrow we will finish out date day.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't mind me, I'm just passing thru on my way to the liquor cabinet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another 4-6 weeks of this punishment (some people call it work) then I will be in shape for stumpy's punishing videos…..


----------



## Gene01

The funniest quote about being a gentleman I've heard was this one by Jerod Kintz "We can't be lovers because we both have mustaches. But since you're a lady, and I'm a gentleman, I'll shave mine off."

I usually brush off the sawdust before bed. Does that qualify as a gentlemanly gesture? 
Most of the time, I put the seat down, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You're a bum…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You're a gentleman…..

Jeff, You're still a bum…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

but Jeff is a gentleman bum


----------



## boxcarmarty

After downing a glass of cheap 3 year old scotch, and making fun of the non-working wood people (Jeff and Randy) I'll share a run down of the winter lineup…..

#5 - stake sides on a utility wagon (what, do I look like a Randy?)

#4 - Muzzle loader ammo box

#3 - shop cabinets

#2 - 2 kitchen jobs

And the #1 award has to go to a single cabinet door rebuild…..
I received a call the other day, apparently this guy was unloading a firearm when it discharged thru a kitchen cabinet (I'm kinda thinking this guy will pay top dollar to keep the Misses happy)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whusup eddie???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the lid but i put it down


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, What's this I hear about you hosting a Lumberjocks reunion???


----------



## JL7

Wrong Marty…...William is talking about making some end grain boards, so I have to up my game…...you know how William is, he goes all in….........End grain boards are in the works…..

Eddie….did you invite Marty??


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie….you're the man…..


----------



## JL7

Think I'm going to build one of these…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, do you know what a bum is in England?


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
0 to 60 time?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

when we have a reunion Martys got to be there ,we want to get together when ever we can all get away ,winters coming on maybe spring time


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I hope ya got an itch to face off soon…..

74, just keep tellin' yourself you are special…..

Mike, try to keep that keyboard thawed out…..

Ham, good ta see ya neighbor…..

bandit, I got a ford mustang for sale…..

Andy, You got a truck load of lumber for me to pick up yet???

Ted, You need to check in more often…..

Aaron, How's my western brother doin'???

DS, What name are you goin' by this week???

Rob, I'm feelin' pretty safe, Thnx…..

Willy, Whacha got in the cabinet to drink???

Dave, Give the Misses a hug from me…..

Stumpy, Hmmmmm, is he still around???


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary for the ego boost…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You haven't learned nuthin' have ya? You need tandem axles…..


----------



## GaryC

I do all I can to help


----------



## boxcarmarty

Share it with me Gary…..


----------



## GaryC

Well, not long after England celebrated the marriage of him and her, her sister was voted to have the best looking bum in England….


----------



## JL7

Gene - Marty gets the credit for the mini racers…....very cool for sure…..always wanted one, but probably not in the cards….....

For years I went to the NHRA nationals in Brainerd, MN…...that's the 1/4 mile where the top fuel folks blast down the track…...they have all sorts of weird gadgets for mobility like the photo Marty posted…...

Always wanted a strange mobility gadget…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, You can pick yer lumber up when you come to fix the toilet!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I have three of them. All have 4 legs and about half the size of a horse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff is commenting on my bar stool experience over the weekend. My Sister and Brother-in-law came in from Missouri and he brought his bar stool racer with him. It was fun to ride but those things are nuts…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks *again* Gary for the ego boost……


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't fergot ya Andy…..


----------



## GaryC

I try to help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I think we found our next contest. We need to build a wooden racer…..


----------



## JL7

I don't know about the rest of you, but I would love to see some video of Marty popping wheelies on his bar stool racer….....


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Jeff. When can we expect to see the video, Marty?


----------



## JL7

Dave - the best wishes for Betty…..doesn't sound like fun, but gotta get er done….....god speed…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary….we are united (even tho I'm a Brit sisters bum)......it's surprisingly fun by the way….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't believe there is any video of me, but from what I am told, there is some video of my Mom…..


----------



## JL7

Almost forgot…...Randy. I think you know that I'm not a "sports" guy…...*BUT.*......Boston is in the lead…....

Not sure if you knew that or not…...


----------



## JL7

Marty, is your Mom popping wheelies? Then post it….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening miscreants


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, they said it was the best looking one in all of the empire


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's on facebook, Debbie is trying to locate it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, My new Grandson is named Damian Empire. My son-in-law thought he could get by with it while my Daughter was under the drugs….


----------



## JL7

Hey 74..

I'll save Eddie (and me) the time…...

*mis·cre·ant*
ˈmiskrēənt/Submit
noun
plural noun: miscreants
1. a person who behaves badly or in a way that breaks the law.
synonyms: criminal, culprit, wrongdoer, malefactor, offender, villain, lawbreaker, evildoer, delinquent, hoodlum, reprobate

-------

I like hoodlum the best…..


----------



## superdav721

A little run down on Betty's doctor. This guy trained under the doctor that developed this procedure. We were reading on the internet that the success ratio was 50%. His is 80%. They will laparoscopically go in the abdomen. Make an incision big enough for the device. It has two leads now not eight, that they imbed in the stomach lining. It will then tell the stomach to fire up and do its job then empty.
The ole school method was a port in the intestine that you pored nutrients in.


----------



## GaryC

That's cool Dave. I hope it really does the job for her


----------



## JL7

Yep Dave - Cool that he doctor has skills on this unique process…..very good….........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave, it sounds like your wife is in good hands.

Jeff, I like 'hoodlum' the best also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm not a hoodlum… OK, maybe I am…..


----------



## JL7

Indiana "***********************************" hoodlum….....fixing bullet holes….right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn. It's about 2 days past my bed time… Night All…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night Jeff…..


----------



## JL7

Good night John Boy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Jim bob


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite you bunch of miscreant hoodlums


----------



## DIYaholic

Did I luck out or what!!!
I almost ran into….
Marty!!!
Glad I am out at the bar!!!


----------



## JL7

Eddie - some the miscreant hoodlums are still here…

Here's to Lou:


----------



## DIYaholic

criminal: BTDT
culprit: BTDT
wrongdoer: BTDT
malefactor: BTDT
offender: BTDT
villain: BTDT
lawbreaker: BTDT
evildoer: BTDT
delinquent: BTSDT (Been There STILL Doing That)
hoodlum: BTDT
reprobate: ???

Jeff,
Are you talkin' 'bout me???


----------



## JL7

Randy…..technically *74* started it…...and you're still here….I'm just the messenger…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A true miscreant, like yourself, would blame it on the foreign girl!!!
You should be ashamed…
Then again, a miscreant wouldn't be ashamed of their behavior!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy LOL….

Goodnight Hoodlums…......


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm no longer here….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

"foreign girl"? Sounds exotic - I'll take it.

Coffee's on and the LEE VALLEY HARDWARE catalogue arrived.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 
Huh!?
Oh. 
Morning. 
I think I need a kick in the rear this morning to get in gear.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I don't think you have any worries about cutting boards. 
1. You make beautiful cutting boards. 
2. I've only been talking about making one for over a year. 
3. You have much better woods to do it. I only have a lot of pen blanks when it comes to wood variety. 
4. And this is the key one. The only reason I have a desire to make one is that I broke my wife's cutting board on a fishing trip (where I wasn't supposed to have it) about two years ago and still have not replaced it.

That brings me to an interesting proposition. 
Have you seen any easily shipped items that I make that you'd be willing to trade for a nice cutting board for my wife?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave am Rex. 
I pray for a lot of people. 
But lately Rex and Dave's wife have been getting extra time in those prayers. 
I do hope things work out great for ya'll sooner rather than later. 
I know both of these people quite well and it breaks my heart sometimes that the hardest times always seems to fall upon the best of people.


----------



## HamS

Good morning gentlemen and a special greeting to 74! 
Twas a good night in the shop last night. I got the pieces cut and glued up for the garbage can dolly, the pieces cut for the coat hook plaque in the jacket alcove, the edges routed, the profile accepted by the designer,and two good coats of poly on the trim pieces. I have to rebuild the floor of the sink base cabinet where the plumber broke it but but that was expected. Progress is really being made.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
`

thx William.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, Randy and assorted tossers.

Those prayers have been working William.

Preparing to leave for my hospital appointment to have the nuclear material infused, it will take about 2 hours and I wll be issued with a Haszard sticker to wear all the time after I have been checked out with a Geiger counter. I should be able to unplug the bathroom nite light too, thus saving me on electricity. They say my pecker will be like a glow worm, and when aroused can easily be used as a flash light.
Warning to all, after today, be aware that my posts may be toxic, but shine and be illuminating. Just hope the side effects fallout won't be too hard to take.

To all those in pain, just ignore Randy's posts, you will feel better.
If there is anyone else left, then have a great day.

Atomic Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Didn't get a while lot done yesterday. 
Had less than a half day in the shop for various reasons. 
Turned this small sparkle bowl. 
Those power sanding attachments are making sanding these bowls much easier. 
I can now sand a bowl in minutes instead of hours.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good William.

Good morning Ham, William, Rex and Dave.

Grateful to be headed off to my paying job again today.

Have a great day.


----------



## Dauphin

Morning all
Coffee in hand and ready to go. It is raining cats and dogs here in Texas today. Hope Rex doesnt float away.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...Bryan, raining here too and cold. They keep talking snow, but not yet…..coffee GOOD.

Rex…good luck with glow worm….or would that be flashlight? You devil….....

William….I really think *you* need to build Lisa a board…..I think you'll enjoy it…...Sapele and Hickory or whatever that was on your list from a week ago…....


----------



## JL7

Randy….WAKE UP! You got salt trucks to paint…..the snow is coming…..


----------



## GaryC

Rex, Maybe those infusions wont be so loaded with after effects. We'll be praying for that.

Rain, wind, and a report that it would be up to 6" Lousy day for finishing

Exotic foreign girl….. these days I wish I had a job to go to.

Jeff, wouldn't trade weather with you for anything. Don't like cold….don't like snow. Hope it doesn't pose any safety problems for you


----------



## StumpyNubs

Happy anniversary, *Arlin*


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Could you ship me a large container of your attitude? I'll pay the shipping.

Put Betty Lou in your prayers. She gets spayed and tattooed tomorrow. I probably won't be able to sleep until she is safely recovered. How did I get this attached in 23 days?


----------



## ssnvet

Um…. it's snowing outside! What's up with that?

*Arlin*, Congrats to you and the misses for 30 years!

*74*, Exotic foreigners from Canada are also know as Eskimos, and they serve such exotic delicacies as whale blubber fondu at their exotic parties :^)

*Stumpy*, I got a B&H catelog last night in the mail. I'll bet you would enjoy it. You can spend some serious $$ on video & editing equip.

*Dave*, Hope your wife isn't too uncomfortable while she waits for the procedure and hope it is a smashing success, when complete.

*Randy*, perhaps it's time to admit that you crossed the Hudson river a long time ago and start pulling for those RED SOX.

*William*, that flower pot is way to pretty to put dirt in.

*Rex*, better watch out. I hear the NSA does airial radiation surveys. You might just light up their screen for "special attention". But then again, I hear that federal prisoners get the best health care our money can buy.

My youngest and I just finished up her pumpkin globe project…










Now if I can just get her to clean up all her paints and markers off of my bench.

I discovered software tutorials for the CNC controller program I'm using called Mach 3. Wish I had watched these a week ago, as I've been stumbling around doing trial and error. Yes…. I'm the kind of guy who drinks a beer and eats salty nuts while streeming geek videos. I think that completes step one…. only 11 more to go.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, tell her she did a fantastic job on that globe,

Raining… a day like this calls for a party


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Maniac*- Bad idea, telling me about that catalogue. I just found it online. My afternoon is ruined.


----------



## DamnYankee

*74* years ago when my wife first traveled outside the US (let alone outside the southeastern US) she became a "locally famous international woman of great mystery"


----------



## GaryC

Last time I traveled outside the U.S., I got shot at


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, the other two hardwoods I have are pecan and oak. 
I wish I would use red oak. She loves red oak. Is there a way to seal it to be usable or cutting boards?
If not, is there anything that would prevent me from using pecan?

I have been wanting to build one for her actually. 
I know she'd like it more if I built it. 
I've been putting it off until I could acquire or build a better way to sand it though than a hand held belt sander. 
It doesn't look like that is happening any time soon though.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, The Great Pumpkin is now a great globe. I can't tell from the picture, is she proud?

Dave, We're pulling for the Mrs. She must be a real trooper.

Gary, Like the shirt.


----------



## JL7

Matt…..that is one cool pumpkin….

Gary….you are a funny guy….......

William…..if Lisa is only using it for a bread board, than red oak is fine….but something tells me she'll be cutting up the meat on there for all the cookers and smokers you got…...so no on the oak…...

After some searching, it would seem that the pecan would be ok….I have Sapele here and I would have no reservation using it….Keep in mind, that you could just use the sapele alone….if you pay attention to the grain, you can make some pretty cool boards that way…....a few years ago made some solid walnut boards HERE and they really kick out the grain…

A simple router sled will flatten a board pretty quick….....don't let that stop ya….....go for it!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt,tell your girl that a very cleaver idea on the pumpkin and looks to be a great job on it ,

Arlin, Congrats to you and the misses for 30 years!i cant even put all of mine together and get that many year 

Dave keeping you wife in my prayers ,

Gary im a party animal 

Andy said a prayer for Betty Lou , dont take long to fall in love with em shell be back with you in no time .i know it sounds bad but i love mine more that i do a lot of people


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dogs offer love with no strings attached. People are far more complicated.

Matt - that's a very cool (or is is kewl) pumpkin.

William - running an end grain board through a planer is VERY BAD! DON'T DO IT.
(but I know someone who does use her planer, taking miniscule amounts off at a time and it works great)


----------



## Gene01

Andy, 
Daughter doing the surgery?

Happy Anniversary, Arlin. I'm 13 years ahead of you. I'll wait for you, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I hate to big you, but when do you think you're gonna get over this way. 
You mentioned a visit a couple times a while back and I would really like that. 
I would love to come that way but can't. 
After the transmission fiasco a couple months back, I don't trust my blazer to go that far and I can't use the wife's truck because she can't drive the blazer. With her work schedule lately, she just can't be without a way to go that long. 
I hope to get the parts to rebuild the tranny after the first of the year, but I don't know about that just yet. 
When it comes to money right now, the wife and I are still with sticker shock after finding out on the government website how much her insurance is going to cost next year. 
She had a great plan with her company, but they are dumping that because it doesn't meet the standards under the new law. 
We're gonna have to wait till the website stays up log enough to see how much it's going to cost us after the subsidy (she makes about 12k a year) before we really know anything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I hate to big you, but when do you think you're gonna get over this way. 
You mentioned a visit a couple times a while back and I would really like that. 
I would love to come that way but can't. 
After the transmission fiasco a couple months back, I don't trust my blazer to go that far and I can't use the wife's truck because she can't drive the blazer. With her work schedule lately, she just can't be without a way to go that long. 
I hope to get the parts to rebuild the tranny after the first of the year, but I don't know about that just yet. 
When it comes to money right now, the wife and I are still with sticker shock after finding out on the government website how much her insurance is going to cost next year. 
She had a great plan with her company, but they are dumping that because it doesn't meet the standards under the new law. 
We're gonna have to wait till the website stays up log enough to see how much it's going to cost us after the subsidy (she makes about 12k a year) before we really know anything.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, BAD GIRL!!!!


----------



## GaryC

William, with all you've been going thru, how are you going to rebuild a tranny? Just getting it out and back in seems like more than you need to be doing.

Eddie, just woke up from a party and it's still raining. Guess I'll go party some more.

Got a call from my son. Seems he and my grandson are coming out Friday to site in their guns. It usually takes me 3 rounds to sight in my deer rifle. It usually takes those two 3 boxes. Gonna disturb my nap time


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Stash is back! Mustache Mike's Corner episode 4...


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, You don't think I'd trust anyone else do you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Congratulations, on surviving for 30 years! That and kudos to your bride also!!! ;^)

Jeff,
Thanks for the wake up call this morning….
90% of the rust removal is now done….
The remaining 10% will be finished tomorrow morning….
Then the painting starts!

Were it not for your timely "call to arms", I'd only have 89% completed!!!
So thank you, for increasing my productivity!!!

*74*,
"Exotic Foreign Girl" does indeed sound delightful. However….
When you put "pistol packing" in front of it….
It makes you an "International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage", or….
A gun for hire!!!

William,
I have no doubt, that your cutting board will give Jeff a run for his money!!!

Ham,
Good to see the kitchen rehab coming to a close.
When do you plan on inviting all the Nubber Miscreants and *74* over for dinner???

Dave,
Ya might want to save all them "boo"s for tomorrow!

Rex,
Are you glowing yet??? Hope all went/goes well, with the treatment!

Dauphin,
Rain, you say….
We had freezing temps and a (very) light snow this morning. The higher elevations have gotten more snow. Killington Ski Resort actually opened up last Thursday!!! Yeah, it is now snow season!!!

Andy,
I hope Betty Lou isn't getting a "Gang" tattoo!!!

Matt,
Me a Boston traitor, NFW (*N*o *F*reakin' *W*ay)!!!
BTW: Tell the young artist that her Great Globe-a-Latern came out, er well….. great!!!

Gary,
I have always been a big partier!!!
Back in the day it was drink all night & sleep all day….
Now it's sleep all night & nap all day!!!

Rob,
How is the "Protecting the World" business going???

Gene,
You are one hell of a guy….
Offering to let Arlin catch up!!!

Eddie,
I think you should grab one of Marty's "Racing Bar Stools", for the next Nubber Road Trip!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ditto what Randy said


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
No worries, then. She's got an angel with a scalpel.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Love the bowl buddy. What kind of wood is it.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I don't think Chicago is considered outside the US, but many wish it was.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, that was sapelle. 
I turned a rosewood bowl today. 
Will post a photo as soon as I can.

Gary, I can't pull transmissions anymore. 
After a combination of my seven sons set it on the bench though, I can take my time and rebuild it. Keeping the clutches and steeles straight is about the hardest thing on rebuilding an automatic tranny. 
Then the son put it back in again. 
It's one of the few perks of having that many sons. 
Actually, the boys were gone and the tranny that is in the blazer now, my wife and daughter, with my supervision, put it in.

Jeff, thanks for the cutting board info. I will have to step away from the lathe sometime and work on that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening simpletons and assorted misfits.

Well I am home after my nuclear experience.
Was told by the doc that this medicine was literally discovered in the Chernobyl complex. I am actually the First patient to be given this medicine, the only other person given it was on a clinical trial, they buried him yesterday.
The infusion went OK, 2 docs and a nurse held me down and pumped the fluid into me, not as bad as it sounds as the nurse's bosom was in my face.
After the procedure finished, Dr. Strangelove Gave me additional information, accompanied by a representative of the Nuclear Task force. Yes, I do have to wear an OSHA nuke warning sticker all the time and I have been assigned a CIA agent for protection. It seems that Iranian agents would want to get their hands on my body to use in their WMD program. According to the CIA agent they would try to capture me and put me in the nose cone of one of their ballistic missiles with my ass facing Space. They would also add another passenger, likely a female Iranian sentenced to a stoning death for picking her nose under her Yashmak. Her duty would be, on reentry she would give me the mother of all enemas, so that when the rocket hit the earth (maybe DC), an area the size of New Humpshire would completely covered in radioactive ********************. The Iranians call it their Weapon of Mass Defecation.
Holy crap Batman, raise the warning *Def*ecation *Con* *One* !!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

You are a funny, funny man(?) Rex.
I ain't just talking about your looks either!!!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, you must be kin to that other brit…you know, the one that wrote the 007 stuff. Glad it's over for you. Hope it gives you super relief

Randy, you should really try posting a long post sometime

William, 7 sons???? Whoa… They should take it out, rebuild it and replace it.

This has been one major party day


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yep Randy, no flies on me, just the marks where they have been.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well, I have just got to add that some of it *was* true…......go figure


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you are a mess ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William that last visit when Dave and Marty was there that was one of the best outing i have had in a long while im just pretty much a loner other than Zek could count my friends on my fingers and some have left and gone home probable on one hand now and i count you there , as i remember i told you i loved the visit and liked you and that i wasn't gay just saying and you told me you didnt think i was gay just weird , i laugh every time i think of that you see i love above any thing else is honesty ,and you are there my friend , im not even there as i do BS to much from time to time .i spent many years on a job surrounded by many people with large egos and there own agendas , so when i did have time to get away with good folks its like freash air to me ,ive been trying to get away from here for a while ,just seem like its one thing after another , .the last time i planed on a outing was one of those counting my chicken before the eggs hatched as i seem to do , after my third heart attack i applied for SS disability well that was well over a year ago and was denied because i had applied for the wrong thing ,got a lawer and went to court that was april that i went to court 30 days later i got a letter saying it was found favoriable and would get my SS disability , i figured great as i get a dissent pension now but they cut it in half when you go on SS it works out about the same , a couple months go by nothing during this time im on a sinking boat and the belge pump is working over time , i called them and finnaly got a check last month , and it helped but there is a lot of back pay envoled with this and they told me 60 days well it s been a lot more than that so to day i called and they tell me they are waiting for the Monroe office to call them to be sure i wasnt already getting SS from some where else , told her the situation and she called the Monroe office here and told them she needed it ,she was really a big help, after i got off the phone i called the office here ,i waited a few hours ,this lady tells me oh we just sent it today so it sholdnt be to long , i kept my cool and didnt cuss anybody out there and said thanks so im still waiting for the eagle to fly over  but to get to the point when i thought i was coming over i really wanted to as i need to just get a break just counted them eggs to quick and see some good friends Zek is ok but hes not much of a talker


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Rex…..glad it went well…...still laughing…...

Eddie - not so funny stuff there…..sucks actually. Too bad we have to relay on our government for anything…...I really do understand why some people just slid off the grid…... Good luck buddy…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it all come out in the wash its just i think im on the rinse and spin cycle


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres one Jeff


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…..John Prine is a great story teller and some stories are still the same 35 years later…....

Randy - how much $$ did we have on this world series thing??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff Randys watching the game or down in the lair with his new TS ,


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been watching the game….
Not much of one though!!!

Jeff,
You can all the money currently in my pockets.
Hint: I'm wearing sweats, so NO pockets!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The World Series is over….
The local news is over….

Jeff,
I check all my pockets, pants, shirts, jackets and what have you, in my closets….
There should be a big box of lint headed your way!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont watch much baseball but to win for the first time sense 1918 at home would be some thing to celebrate 
http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/


----------



## GaryC

Morning Coffee's hot


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, I just sent you a PM.

Had karate class last night. 
Well, I didn't. Kids did. 
One them will he testing for his orange belt in November. 
Myself, they need to bring back Kung fu theater on the local station so I can figure out what some of the moves. 
The instructor last night told me my son was doing good an asked if I knew much karate. 
I told him I sure did. I knew the most important thing, that Bruce Lee could have kicked chuck Norris and me at the same time while eating a sandwich.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Let me tell ya'll a story about karate.

When I was young and single, I used to spend more time in bars than at home and I was quite a cocky lad after getting enough liquor in me. 
One night I went to the rest room at my favorite bar and returned to find this fella in my place at the bar. 
He was about half my size and I politely told him to move it before I wiped the floor with his butt. 
He warned me that I didn't want to do that so I invited him outside. 
When he refused to go outside, I practically drug him outside. 
Unbeknownst to me at the moment was that this guy was a double black belt. 
I never even got a lick in. This half pint jumped up, spun around, kicked me about three times up aside my head. 
By the time I woke up, everyone had went back into the bar and the little karate fella had left so he wouldn't have to hurt me further.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning! The largest mug ya got please Gary. Fill up William's first, though.

Rex - Hysterical. Now you don't need a night light anymore either.

Eddie - I hope it works out. I really enjoyed seeing the pictures of the last get together.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My patience is wearing thin with the mess in my kitchen. Wait, that would imply that I had patience in the first place.

More coffee….


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - I had my blue belt maaany years ago. Broke my second toe on my brother's forearm and lost any chance of getting a foot modelling contract.


----------



## GaryC

I got a black belt. Got little silver things on it. Real nice buckle.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny… I bet you have shoes to match as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin coffee,coffee, coffee

Gary that was a good one all i got is a shot gun ,with these eye i need a edge

thank you 74 , its like you said ''My patience is wearing thin with the mess'' but it will work its way out ,just when you deal with the government down here simplicity is not in the cards

William got the PM ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William and Dave been doing some serious rain here all nite and still raining heading your way get the boat ready


----------



## Momcanfixit

Keeping you and all my LJ buddies in my prayers.

Off to work shortly. Ta-ta for now.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A good glowing morning to all misfits, and Randy.

In my report yesterday, I am actually the first patient to receive this nuclear treatment which was trial tested. I will have the treatment every month for 6 months. The drug has 3 functions; helps relieve all bone pain, causes cancer cells to collide and have "accidents" and help to reduce the PSA. They will monitor the results very closely as I am the first patient to have this treatment.

Lots of errands and running around today, trying to catch up on a backlog things.

I do hope everyone has a painless and productive day.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, probably going to rain most of the day for you. Not doing much here now. Sprinkle's Austin's getting it. Flooding.

Sandra, yes, several pair but, it's boots, not shoes. I do have one pair of shoes….somewhere


----------



## GaryC

Rex, while reading your post, I started thinking about how much has changed over the years. When you and I were kids, none of this stuff was available. As I remember, it wasn't even talked about. Couldn't even say the word "pregnant" Glad things have changed enough to offer you the new meds that can help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - my 89 year old mother in law says 'P-G' in a very hushed tone (pregnant)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rex as a nuclear energy source:

Pros - active energy
-positive radiation
-useful wood by-products
- mood enhancer

Cons - Unpleasant methane off-gases


----------



## GaryC

Yep…. Sandra, some of those things seem silly. But, as an old geezer, I sure remember a much friendlier, gentler time when I was a kid. 
I'm not saying I'm real old but, my social security number is 28. I hear Rex's is 7


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still waiting for the Furniture Medic guy to get here for his opinion on matching the stain in my kitchen.

Don't know if I have the energy this morning to have a bit of fun…. I could play dumb and let him explain to me what wood and stain is. That's always good for a chuckle. Twisted, I know.


----------



## GaryC

So, we need to take up a collection to get Rex a pair of Shreddies?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - I agree. I don't think my children really need as much information as they get at such a young age.

I bet the poor folks at Nestle are scrambling over the underwear name.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll be nice
I'll be nice
I'll be nice
I'll be nice
I'll be nice…..


----------



## superdav721

Thank you folks for the kind words to the wife. I have read them to her. She appreciates it a lot.
And Roger that s%*$ was *FUNNY!*


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, ya got me. I don't get the connection between Nestle and Shreddies


----------



## HamS

Good coffee this morning. 
Got to do one of my favorite things today:go to the doc to get my feet fixed. A cortisone shot is likely and they really help the healing. It isn't real pleasant at first though. The worst part is waiting. The VA medical system is actually pretty good if you don't mind the waiting. I just take my tablet and surf etc.
Finishing is on the task list next.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## GaryC

Ahhhh I knew the first… First time I've seen the cereal


----------



## ssnvet

REX is actually a code name….. Clark, Roger Clark …. he's a cross between James Bond and Benny Hill (both of whom have quite a way with the ladies ) :^)

However, this…. "International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage" was the funniest comment of the day.

Stayed up late tinkering with the mill again last night. All limit and home switches are now functioning, but not untill I managed to drop and lose the same tiny screw three times and discover only after buttoning everything up that I had routed some wires incorrectly. But hey, any job this fun is worth doing three times to get it right :^o


----------



## GaryC

Matt, one thing for sure, when you're finished, you'll have a good working knowledge of your mill


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin!


----------



## gfadvm

Great news here! Betty Lou didn't have to have surgery! When Kim clipped her belly, she had a spay scar.

But she did have to get her 'concentration camp' tattoo (but Kim added a heart at the end).

Later.


----------



## JL7

That is good news Andy, we can't have you all worried about Betty Lou….we need you to stay focused here on the new sawmill…..!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, just having the tat is a lot better than having surgery too, for us dog lovers. I'd have been worried sick just like you. Should we send get well cards for the tat?


----------



## ssnvet

*'concentration camp' tattoo *

What is this tatoo of which you speak?

Since when did OK turn into a police state?

I thought you was country livin' :^)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Stumpy.

Andy, I'll bet that was a relief. 
Why a tattoo? ID? I thought the chip implant was the ultimate ID device. Ours are really low tech pups. Just a collar and tags with their names, our phone # and a separate tag for the Rabies shot date.

Rex, You have the sickest sense of humor. I love it! 
Wonder what will happen the next time you have to fly and go through the TSA stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

*Ours are really low tech pups. Just a collar and tags with their names, our phone # and a separate tag for the Rabies shot date.*

That's our routine as well….. though we chose to pony up the $5/yr. for a dog license.

When we inquired with the town, the clerk said most people don't get dog licenses and that's OK (??). She said the animal control (part time) gal doesn't pick up dogs for no license tag…. only if it's causing a problem…. and that either way, they'll just call you and tell you to come get your dog.

No rabies tag… then your pooch gets quarantined untill you produce proof of shots or pay to get it done.

Our reward for being responsible citizens and getting the dog license? If we forget to renew on time, we get a $35 fine.

Government…. go figure.


----------



## bobsmyuncle

Stumpy,

Just saw your mug on the Rockler new web site demo video. Didya hack into there?

http://www.rockler.com/virtual-tour?roi=echo3-17489235319-15563666-e6fc9370134b537f69825b85e6075ee2&sid=V2417&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2417


----------



## bandit571

Driving by at the speed of Randy

Local Public library computer, for now.

Trying to avoid the TSA, since i have these three Stainless Steel wires holding the chest together…

Grandson has a Chevy, engine blown enough it shredded the timing "belt" and locked up. It has 205×65x15 five lug wheels on it. He is sending the car to the junkyard. Might go over there with the Dodge caravan and swap out wheels. Mine are 215×70x15 five lug wheels. Should fit…. Can't get the chevy's spare out of the trunk, he LOST THE BLEEDING KEYS….

Was working on a small pine table, with a bottom shelf. Found out the aprons were 3" too short! NOW, I have to go out and BUY a new board! And, I don't get out much anyway. Off tonight, and tomorrow night,,,,


----------



## DIYaholic

A rainy, miserable, dank day….
The rain prevented me from finishing up sand-blasting the salter….
Or was I just procrastinating???

I was able to start the painting of a few of the smaller parts.
Tomorrow will be dedicated to more sand-blasting and painting.

Awaiting the airing of "The Wordsmith Shop"....
Perhaps a nap is called for!!!


----------



## ssnvet

A rainy, miserable, dank day….

sounds like the beginning of a new adventure for our "International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage"

You missed your calling Randy…... should have gone into pulp fiction. :^)

At least that way all you mis-cut lumber could find a second life in you pages.


----------



## JL7

Cool CL find today called.."FREE MDF BOARDS" .....ad is here

Not much info, just this picture:










It turns out they build electrostatic speakers…..the really high end ones for home theater….they use 1" thick MDF for the speaker frames and these panels are center cut-outs…..All cut on the CNC so they are dead square…...I walked into the warehouse and they have (I'm guessing) 30 skids of good sized 1" MDF scraps for free…..

These speakers are flat panel, only 1" thick…....HERE

Got a trunk load…....the rusty and un-trusty truck wouldn't start…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Can't beat free!!!
I hope your dust collection is up to snuff!!!

I see a lot of veneering in your future….
Break out the bandsaw and veneer press!!!


----------



## GaryC

Good find, Jeff. Lucky you

Power supply just went out on my big computer. Got to use the laptop for a while I guess.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I noticed that too, Bob. I didn't know that was going to happen, but I'm glad it did!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Obviously, Rockler thinks you are doing something right….
I wonder what they put in the water coolers over there!!!


----------



## JL7

Signs of too much time off of work here:


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I see a serious design flaw….
How do you erase the game, in order to play again???


----------



## JL7

Randy….I was toying with the idea of a blank board with pieces….....just for you!


----------



## DamnYankee

Thought is go all ol hand tool this year…."Texas Dove Tail Saw Massacre"


----------



## gfadvm

Betty Lou is an ARF dog (Animal Rescue Foundation) and they require all their adoptees to be tattooed so they are notified if they are ever lost, hit by car, etc. Her tattoo tells them who adopted her as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Barney the Wonder Dog survived Hallowe'en again this year. He's not fond of creepy people in masks at the door.

In between trick-or-treaters, I was pulling off baseboard where the floor is going to be replaced. Insurance is covering the kitchen floor, but we've decided to run it all the way into the front hall. The genius who installed the baseboards before we bought the house used about 6 huge nails per foot of trim. He must be the same guy who used adhesive instead of thinset under the ceramic tiles.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Stumpy,

You ROCKler!


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought you were supposed to use contact cement, to cement the tiles down!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That explains it! Randy built this house!!!! Now about the 4000 nails you used to build the deck….


----------



## DIYaholic

A lot of nails are needed….
To weigh the deck down & keep it from blowing away!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Kids are sorting out and trading their candy. Funny one of them said "fun size? That's not fun size! That's more like teaser size! Fun size would be like a 1lbs Reese's cup!"

I thoughts exactly!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

be careful with those Table Saws 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1391758057728870


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex




----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm not sure that was a table saw accident….
More than likely a "Gent's Saw" was the offender!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
What I've been up to the last couple of days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
You ain't quite right!
I mean that in the kindest of ways!!!


----------



## JL7

Roger…you already know…...

Good one Eddie…


----------



## DIYaholic

Me eyes are refusing to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

BOO


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Not surpassingly my son is sick and home from school today. Trick-or-treating in the cold rain and going to bed with a stomach full of chocolate did him in. He rarely misses school, so he was let off the hook.

Coffee is on.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

No shop time yesterday as I had to go to the VA for this year's shoes. I have had a new pair of gobmint shoes for eight years from the va (Cheaper than surgery to fix the damage from a helicopter incident) and this is the first time the shoes were made in China. Must be tough times at the shoe company or they didn't pay up to the campaign committee.


----------



## Gene01

Ham,
That's just not right!


----------



## GaryC

My guess is the 2nd option


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go get my grandson. He wants to come out to sight in his gun. Probably no woodworking today…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Gary, I have a few guns that need sighting in too, and nowhere left for me to shoot safely around here at this time. 
So I think I should head out to your place too!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang!

*Gary*, Make sure you teach him Colonel Cooper's four rules… 
1. Treat all firearms as if they are loaded (untill proven otherwise)
2. Don't allow the muzzle to point towards anything you don't intend to shoot.
3. keep your finger off the trigger untill pointing down range and visually aquiring your target.
4. Be sure of your target and what's beyond it.

It will save his life some day :^)


----------



## bandit571

WILD night last night! 
Tornado sirens all evening
Rain coming down in WAVES, not sheets.

A few small branches down, storm went to the south of town. Lights flickered a few times, but kept power all night. Storm was very wide, but not very deep. Looked like a "Yellow Brick Road" on the radar.

Found a way to load photos at the library! Working on a small table, at the speed of Randy









Test fitting for the aprons. Thing is sitting on it's top, so I can measure for the aprons. Edges of the top were sabresawn to shape. Just some free lumber…


----------



## DamnYankee

grump


----------



## Momcanfixit

grump grump


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Greetings assorted misfits, and Randy.

More running around today, had a busy day yesterday doing the same. Trying to get ready for Sandra's mini vacation break where we will be going to Galveston on Monday for about 8 days, all we managed to salvage from out intended but cancelled break in October. Tomorrow I have to finish my rear seat conversion for doggie travel, Winston and Dusty will have an enclosed back seat area to travel in. May be able to take a couple of pics of it tomorrow. Sunday will be getting all clothes together, packing and loading, then we are off Monday morning for the coast. The laptop goes with us, so I can keep in touch with you guys and likely post some pictures. This will be the first break we have had in years and we are both looking forward to it.
So you can imagine that I have quite a bit of running around and getting things organized for the trip today.

I do hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Like I tell my 8 yr old Grand brat/daughter..

Bitch, bitch, bitch

Mountain Dew is down the hatch, might actually DO something today. Might have to get a few more MDs to keep things moving.

Might even get to play with the box the kids came in later….


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye, Rex!

Pills, pills and more pills. Never ends, once you start. Longing for the olde days, where just a pint would be enough to get one through the day. Of course, that would be one with each meal, and a nightcap too.

Either Guiness Draught, or Stout, or maybe a Killian's irish Stout?? lately, been doing without, not good…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Mornin' Bandit. One good thing about winter is that it is a great time for some good old Irish stew. My grandmother used to make a huge pot of it and it was great.

I think I take more pills than food each day. The good olde days are a fond memory, wish they were back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, here's an Irish Beef Stew recipe. My grandmother used to make the Lamb recipe as well. She also added dumplings on the top.

Irish Beef Stew Recipe
Prep time: 15 minutes Cook time: 1 hour, 50 minutes Yield: Serves 4 to 6.
Add to shopping list
INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup olive oil
1 1/4 pounds well-marbled chuck beef stew meat, cut into 1-inch pieces (NOT extra-lean)
6 large garlic cloves, minced
6 cups beef stock or canned beef broth
1 cup of Guinness beer
1 cup of fine red wine
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 bay leaves
2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) butter
3 pounds russet potatoes, peeled, cut into 1/2-inch pieces (about 7 cups)
1 large onion, chopped
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled carrots
Salt and Pepper
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
METHOD
1 Heat olive oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Lightly salt the beef pieces. Working in batches if necessary, add the beef (do not crowd the pan, or the meat will steam and not brown) and cook, without stirring, until nicely browned on one side, then use tongs to turn the pieces over. Continue to cook in this manner until all sides are browned, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and sauté 1 minute. Add beef stock, Guinness, red wine, tomato paste, sugar, thyme, Worcestershire sauce and bay leaves. Stir to combine. Bring mixture to boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, then cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally.

2 While the meat and stock is simmering, melt butter in another large pot over medium heat. Add potatoes, onion and carrots. Sauté vegetables until golden, about 20 minutes. Set aside until the beef stew in step one has simmered for one hour.

3 Add vegetables to beef stew. Simmer uncovered until vegetables and beef are very tender, about 40 minutes. Discard bay leaves. Tilt pan and spoon off fat. Transfer stew to serving bowl. Add salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle with parsley and serve. (Can be prepared up to 2 days ahead. Cool slightly. Refrigerate uncovered until cold, then cover and refrigerate. Bring to simmer before serving.)


----------



## bandit571

The Irish Recipe I have used had 1 gallon of Apple Cider. Stew the beef in the for awhile. Add the beer, and veggies after awhile. Of course, it also had diced turnips to take half the amount of spuds. Chopped a large bunch of green onions too. Started in the mornings, ready by suppertime. had to be sure'n to save a few pints for me, and NOT in the pot…


----------



## WayneC

Sounds really good Bandit.


----------



## HamS

How can you go wrong with potatoes, meat and b
eer?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah, my Grandma's recipe was not quite like what I posted. She would add whatever veggies were around, like parsnips, 1/4 cut brussel sprouts, carrots or maybe some chopped cabbage. But the crowning glory was always the suet dumplings she made that would cover the top of the stew, with the top s of the dumplings that sat above the stew would brown and resemble a biscuit top and soft bottom. You were only allowed one dumpling per serving.
She cooked everything on her old AGA stove, hot water always available in her huge kettle sitting on the top, and the two ovens. The AGA was fired by wood or coal and would be alight all winter to heat the house, dry clothes and cook on. Such great memories and meals too, still have not found anything better.


----------



## GaryC

Task accomplished. He had no problems with the 30-06 but the 7 mag was off quite a bit. I really didn't need to give him any instructions. This is part of his world. He's in college now with ?Ranger/Warden as his goal. He studies guns and ammunition all the time.

William, grab your gun and come on over. We can shoot all you want…or all you can afford. Lead is almost a precious metal these days.

All this food talk is making me hungry. Rain has gone away. Mosquitos are here in droves


----------



## boxcarmarty

Firewood for sale cheap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storms left me a nice yard mess last night. Now I must decide on cleanup or drink a beer…..


----------



## GaryC

No decision there. That stuff will all still be there when you run out of beer


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda what I'm thinkin' Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya know Marty….
All that yard debris could be handy….
For a fire to power a backyard still!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy gents,

Finally made it into the shop today. Tidied up, and then looked over the blades on my 13" planer. Big nick in one of them which explains the gouging. Problem is I think I stripped one of the screws holding the blade in place.

Hmmmmm…...


----------



## gfadvm

What happened to all those posts since Sandra posted her planer blade question?


> ?


?

I even went out to the shop to get my answer for her.


----------



## DIYaholic

A different thread….


----------



## gfadvm

Doh!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rey?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mi


----------



## DIYaholic

Fa


----------



## DIYaholic

So

Time to examine the back of my eye lids….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

How did it get to be Saturday already? Oh well. I get to visit the shop for a while today. Hope I get something done.

REX…. how ya doin?

William, you ok today?

Gene…what's up?

What does your iphone do about the time change if you live in Arizona?


----------



## DIYaholic

La
De
Da

Good morning all,
Coffee is being consumed….
Trying to muster motivation….
To prime the salter….

Today's agenda is to prime the salter.
Then head to Jay Peak Ski Resort, to attend a friends (4th) wedding.

I foresee tall stories and tall drinks in my immediate future….
I hope there is a large enough aspirin….
For tomorrow's hangover!!!


----------



## bandit571

Went to my daughter's old place this morning, still a mess. Was there to trade tires from her Chevy onto my dodge van. pulled in to the area…...NO CARS!!! Someone has had both of her cars towed away! And, she STILL has a clear title to both! Let her know about this, and there was a very BIG blue streak coming out of the phone! She's thinking about a Grand Theft Auto charge or two against the apartment owners…

One Mountain Dew is gone, might get another ready to go…

"Uncle Charlie ( Horse) visited last night, BIG time, could not drive home, almost couldn't even get into the van. Still have some aftereffects right now. Ever get cramps, just typing on a computer keyboard??

No, can't do Bananas, I like them, they don't agree with me…


----------



## bandit571

Have to work (or at least show up, work being an option) the next three nights. Might get a small table put together next weekend. Have to correct a few things on it, first. First apron was cut to the right size, as measured…..still wrong length. Must have been Randy doing the cut work…

Veal under a tomato sauce, on top of a bunch of cut up string-like noodles. Mountain Dews just don't go with italian dishes, I guess.

Many years ago, used to go to a few Fish Fry events put on by the local Unions. One price at the door= all you can eat Fish,slaw, fries, rolls, and pitchers of draft beer. Then sit around and play cards til closing bell. used to be about $7 a head…...now, not sure….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer on the missing cars, Bandit!
Sounds like a case for our "International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage"!!!

I never did muster the motivation to prime the salter….
Good thing there isn't an immediate need to go salting!!!

I must now find the motivation to get ready for the wedding….
As it turns out, a bunch of us are meeting early….
For cocktails….
I think I may have found the proper motivation!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Gary I am not ok. 
I took my wife out for her birthday last night and eat too much seafood. 
I can't help it. 
I can't eat like I used to and seafood is my biggest weakness. 
I had shrimp, crab legs, frog legs, and so much more. 
Now I can't get anything done today except rubbing my stomach.


----------



## DIYaholic

Motivation was found!!!

I'm out the door for the wedding.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!
You too Rex!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

William, sounds fishy to me….. shouldn't have, couldn't help it


----------



## ssnvet

Absolutely gorgeous fall day today… Actually, this has been the nicest Autumn we've had in a decade. Very dry!

Been outside most all day. I did a big dump run and scored big time when I went to the roll-off container for metal…. a large radius, 90 deg. section of 8" galvanized ducting! Just what I've been needing to rework the discharge chute on my Rube-Goldberg leaf super sucker! These go for ~$75 new. So my bin of recycled metal was just a little less heavy when I left as when I got there :^). Fortunately the dump Gestopo didn't come around :^o as this piece now has a higher calling.

Log splitter is in the Cover-It, Super Sucker is mounted on the tractor, and snow blower is on deck, ready to go. Firewood bins moved up close to the house, Bird feeders topped off and general organizing done. Took middle daughter on a bike ride down to the river with Skipper…. He's good enough on leash that I can ride with him trotting along side.

I've been promising the kids we'd have one last bonfire b4 I put all the chairs up in the barn loft… Looks like tonight is the night.

OBTW…. Randy…. One word….. ALUMINUM !!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The international woman of intrigue and espionage was beaten by a single, solitary screw.


----------



## GaryC

Was this a kitchen type screw?


----------



## Momcanfixit

And on that note gents and germs. 
Good night!

Matt - Not too many marshmallows…..


----------



## DS

Wow… I had a fairly productive day today - unloaded the last bit of gravel to finish landscaping the back yard.
(With my son's help of course-gotta play up the heart attack angle on that one)

Came online only to see 7 new posts in here. Usuallly it is like 170 new posts on a weekend.

It was a gorgeous day to be outside…
Perhaps others had productive days today as well.
Here's to hoping that is so.

G'nite all.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Ham


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary -
Not a kitchen screw, but a blankety-blank screw on my blankety-blank planer. I'm trying to change the blankety blank blades…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good blankety-blank morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the blankety-blank coffee.
Or else.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Definition of a housewife:

A gadget you screw on the bed which does the house work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
I finally got off my butt yesterday.
I went to find yard sales, something I hadn't done in a while.

I bought:
A Stanley block plane for $1
A good assortment of small files for .50
A pantograph for a dremil tool with a router one thrown in, all for $5. It turns out I like neither because the one I made is a better design, but hey, I'll find someone who wants it to give it to.
A pull cut saw. I can't find any markings on it, but for $2, it cuts good so it can't be too bad.
A huge set of German made drafting tools in a nice leather covered box. I got them for $5. I looked them up online and the only identical set I can find were sold on ebay for $55. I really did not need them, but the shiny swiss made steele was too much for me to pass up for $5.
And I bought a purple "Southern Belle" shirt for the wife. It allowed me to bring her something home to look at while I unloaded the rest of my purchases at the shop, and the $20 went to a good cause. They were raising money at the VFW to visit and take items to vets in the nursing homes. Since I was raised by a vietnam vet and support the cause of this particular VFW outfit, I would have bought 100 more shirts if I could have afforded it.

Today, I'm waiting.
I've got something I gotta get done, but can't start yet.
I hate waiting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That is just wrong on several different levels Rex.
But funny anyway!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

William, my first post today was when I was waiting for coffee to brew.

Today I will be very busy getting ready to leave out on our mini break.

As promised, a pic of the rear seat conversion for doggies travel.










The pieces have loose pin hinges so that they disassemble easily, there are storage "cubes" under and the platform and front/back panels will have a carpet covering.
The whole structure can be simply assembled and taken down.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

The wedding & reception was a good time had by all.
I awoke this morning, at the ski resort, to find my vehicle covered in snow!
I had to brush off the snow and scrape ice off of the windshield!
Snow isn't really the bother, but I hate the cold!!!

Matt,
I have two words….
Stainless Steel!!!

Sandra,
Bummer!!!

Rex,
Is the back seat contraption….
Where you ride, during the trip???
Enjoy your mini-vacation!!!

BTW: Loved the definition!!!

William,
Sounds like you did well!

DS,
Play up the "heart attack" angle all that you can, for as long as you can!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Folks,

I'm really bad at this…but my sister lost her fight this morning to cancer. I was fortunate enough to be at her side to see the peaceful change. It was almost 2 years to the day since the diagnosis and she fought all the way……

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes, it is much appreciated, and my brother in law and their 3 kids could still use some…….

Thanks friends…….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
So sorry….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

So very sorry Jeff


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, hate to hear it. Sorry for your loss. Will keep your whole family on the prayer list


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- You bought a $5 drafting set you don't need- which sells for $55 on ebay? I think I know how to solve that problem!


----------



## Gene01

So sorry, Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary and Gene…........there's more to the story and I will share some day…...

Until then….please everyone….carry on…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sad to hear Jeff you and your family are in our prayers tonite


----------



## Gene01

Been in Tucson for the last 3 days. Tried to post here from son's blankety-blank I Pad. It said it posted but it never showed up. Typing on that POS is a real pain. I think I'll stick with my dinosaur!
At any rate, got to see son's new garage/shop. All dried in and stuccoed. 30X50, which should leave him a dedicated 30X28 for a shop. However, considering the amount of STUFF he's accumulated that needs to be stored, that 30X28 is shrinking rapidly. 
Here's a picture of Granddaughter, Ella and our Annie and Oakley. I think she likes them and visa versa.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…....you're the man…

Gene….I have an iPad and I agree…..hate typing on it…....cool pic though!


----------



## DIYaholic

Can't speak about typing on an iPad….

I have a *Microsoft Surface RT* tablet with a removable keyboard and a wireless mouse. It is just like typing on a laptop!!!

Gene,
Looks like the pups and GD are enjoying their time together!
I spent a week in Tucson, 4 days at "The Marlboro Ranch Party" and 3 days of golfing! It was a great week!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I'm so sorry for your loss but I KNOW she is in a better place. You and the family won't ever "get over" the loss but it WILL get better with time.

Gene, Cute pups and cute granddaughter!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…..I saw her cross over and the calm set in….......

The house is quiet now….....been busy the last few days with my folks and brother here…..the cats are settled down….they don't like guests…....still adjusting…...


----------



## superdav721

Jeff


----------



## JL7

That's it Dave…...........Thanks….........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, So sorry for your family's loss. And on top of the loss, the 'stuff' that needs to get done after someone passes is utterly exhausting and overwhelming.

Keeping you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Managed to get some shop time in this weekend. Most of it was spent doing battle with the seized bolts in my Ridgid planer. I bought a screw extractor kit which worked great on the first one.

The next two however didn't go so well. The heads of the bolts broke off and now the rest of them is in the hole.

I contacted Ridgid and will see what they say. It will be interesting to see how the 'lifetime warranty' thing works.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Sandra, part of the fight was the denial of the loss, so all the details are now being considered….It's sad and awkward….

The planer thing sounds really frustrating and out of control…..You can do it…..(not sure how)......but you can do it…..

If all else fails…..try this:


----------



## Momcanfixit

For Jeff.

G'night folks.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Sandra…..


----------



## ssnvet

Prayers for your whole family Jeff. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Matt…....


----------



## ssnvet

Basement office clean out day… Tis room has been a total shipwreck since my wife shut down her home business back in '09 and stopped using it. I'm purging filing cabs and piles and so far have filled 5 paper grocery sacks with papers, receipts and docs going back to '01 and 1 kitchen size garbage bag with old computer junk, floppies, CDs, etc… :^o.

Can you say "pack rat"

Note to self, invent a new gadget that will be obsolete and require replacement every 2-3 years

I even got some help from the girls, since I promised to convert this room into a arts and crafts room for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My thoughts are with you & family….

Rex,
I hope you enjoy your vacation travels….

*74*,
Sorry that your planer is screwing you over….

Everyone else,
The weekend is over….
Hope it was a great one!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt Bil Gates done that and he made some money at it


----------



## HamS

Morning again. 
I went to bed and the Colts were losing by 18. Woke up to find they won by 3 points. The weekend was heavy on music and light on shop work. There was some progress though. Older son cut up all the remaining firewood and refilled the undercover storage. Dry firewood is good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning,

Coffee's on. Today is a brand new day…..


----------



## Gene01

Just off the patio of son's house. Earlier, we saw a bobcat and a coyote. They were too quick for me, though. No pics.


----------



## DamnYankee

Punctuation…the difference between "let's eat Grandma" and "let's eat, Grandma"


----------



## bandit571

They moved my SIL out of the hospital last week, stopped all drugs and chemo. Confined to a hospital bed in her living room. They have given her about a week to live…..


----------



## GaryC

Sorry to hear that, Bandit. We'll keep y'all in our prayers

Just got back from the surgery center. Had the cystoscope and biopsy done. Glad that's over Wish the burning would stop….

Raining. Probably no shop time


----------



## ssnvet

Back at the salt mine for another week of fun….

I sooooooo dislke coming off of daylight savings time. I don't need it light at 5:30 a.m. and I go into a depressive funk for 3 months, when I get out of work and it's pitch black. I say let's jump timezones perminantly!


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. I missed the news about your SIL ….. my thoughts are with her, you and the family.

I hope you can rally around her and that she can be alert enough (without pain) to give her last good wishes, "I love yous" and blessings.

Does she have kids? Are they young?


----------



## Gene01

That's rough, Bandit. Hope she rests easy.


----------



## bandit571

She has two daughters, one of whom just saw her for the first time in YEARS. Went away screaming. My Brother is the one we are watching out for, right now….

Still trying to track down those two cars the disappeared over the weekend. May have to call the cops about it?

Have another rusty old plane on the way to the shop. Dunlap by Millers Falls #3DBB. Might be enough to keep the brain cell distracted for a day or two…


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear about your SIL Bandit…...that story sounds all too familiar and it doesn't end well. The best to you and the family…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy and anyone else

I really need some advise on helping a Vet.

Go this link (Woodnet) and review it and tell me what you think.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=6555975&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1&PHPSESSID=

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hope her last few are peaceful and pain free! My thoughts are with your SIL, family and you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

G'nite Eddie….

Ham,
That there is a good son!!!

*74*,
A Brand New day???
I thought it was Monday….
Ain't NOTHING "brand new" 'bout that!!!

Gene,
Haven't seen a bobcat recently….
I did see a Caterpillar Skid Steer today though!!!

Rob,
Soooo true!!!

Gary,
Ouch! Have you been a bad, bad, boy???

Matt,
I feel/get the same way during the winter months….
Can't stand the lack of daylight!!!

Jeff,
I hope you are fairing well!

Arlin,
The link does not allow access to the site….


----------



## superdav721

Hello fellers and felettes.
Dave is still here just trying to take care of the homefront.
Bandit I do hope it all works out.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Glad it's over for you. At least, I hope it's over for you.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thanks. I think it's over. I have to go in on Nov 11th for the report but, he thinks everything is ok. I just wish the burning would quit.. Soon enough I guess.


----------



## Gene01

Caterpillar Skid Steer? Sliding neutered worm?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeopardy! is over (Yes, I got Final Jeopardy! right!!!)
That means it is dinner time….
I wonder what the freezer at the grocery store has awaiting me???


----------



## ArlinEastman

I clicked on it and it went right there, anyone else haveing problems. If you are I will just post it here.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

Arlin "access denied"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ok this is what I wrote

I need some Brain help for a Vet

I have this Vet I have been dealing with for almost 8 months.

He is extreamly bord and wanting something to do with his time but very very Timid (Or scared) to try turning.

I have had him to my house for dinner several times and shown him my lathe and other tools. He would love for me to make him a pen and I told him I would, but I could turn one half and he could turn the other with my help.

Still he is very hesitent on touching moving things. So I made him a pen while he was watching (Some of the time) and finished it for him. He loves it and wants some for his kids. I told him he would have to make them himself.

Any ideas on how to impower him (or encourage him) or ease his fright on working with his hands or tools?

I have helped many Vets overcome fear and the unknown but this is just beyond me.

Thanks 
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Perhaps he would be willing to sand and apply the finish to a turning. After that, his fear of the lathe may subside a little.


----------



## ssnvet

I wouldn't push it Arlin…. He may have good reasons for not wanting to give it a go. Sometimes people need space and time. Best to respect that.

Heck, I've ran some pretty dangerous equipment at work, but I'd be hesitant to jump right into turning. something about launching a gouge across the room that makes me blink.

Sanding and finishing might be a great idea to "ease" into the process


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Hope you are enjoying your trip.

I'm calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Does he really have an interest in turning? That is the question. 
I'm trying to learn the art of turning myself. 
There are still times under certain circumstances that I get nervous. 
If it was not for my strong desire to learn the craft, I would have given up fairly easily a long time ago. 
That being said, if you think he does have a great interest in it, I suggest turning those other pens for him, with the agreement that he helps as much as he feels comfortable doing. 
The more time he spends near the lathe, the more chance the nervousness will wear off. 
That is just my opinion based on my beginnings on the lathe. 
It took a while for me to work up the courage to actually do much on one.


----------



## ssnvet

I like metal lathes with tool holders. I'll crank the wheels and read the verniers with my pinkies at a safe distance :^)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## GaryC

Howdy…..Morning….wazzup….

Coffee still good but almost gone


----------



## DamnYankee

It's all ********************s & giggles until someone giggles and ********************s


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful morning on the mesa. Rained last night and it smells sweet. 
Coffee's all gone. Most has been cycled. 
Shop time is in the cards. Making drawer slides and drawer sides today. 
At some point, I have to make a leaf or two for the table the wife refinished. Probably get that started today, too.
Great news on the health care front. Wife and I get to keep our medicare and (so far) my VA care is still good.


----------



## superdav721

funny yanks


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good day fellow misfits, and Randy.

*Bandit:* Very sorry to hear about your SIL and family woes, you have friends here who understand.

Well folks, we are at Galveston, arrived yesterday afternoon after a 5 hour drive, rain all the way and on arrival.
The house rental is really good and just like the pics posted earlier. Spent this morning sitting on the top deck doing *nothing*, it was good. More of that planned for this afternoon. There is a storm expected for tomorrow, perhaps I'll sit that one out on the deck too.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Roger is on R and R?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Fart Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Please be very careful, while vacationing.
ALWAYS wear a seat belt….
It is quite easy to fall out of your chair while napping!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Actually Randy, I could not get the wheelchair or the walker in the car, so I am having to work around it. Sandra is getting very tired with all the piggy backs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope that is YOUR Sandra and not OUR *74*, International Woman of Intrigue & Espionage!!!


----------



## ssnvet

15 min. and counting…..

I just got done leading a training session for two new CNC operators. Both are bright kids and should do fine.

Of course I couldn't get the production dept. to cough up anybody for training, untill we were so busy that we could no longer come hold their hands every day. But that also means that right now, we're too busy to give up any time to train them. Not sure I'm ever going to convince anybody in this organization to do anything untill the house is on fire :^(


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- Sorry I'm late to respond, but…

Does this guy have money? What I mean is, getting him a good hobby is entirely dependant on what he can afford to do. If he hasn't the money for a lathe, tools, wood, then turning might not be possible.

On the other hand, there are lots of things to do that don't cost much. What is he interested in? Does he like old records? Coins? Stamps? Tell him to set up a little ebay business buying and selling. He can make a few bucks to add to his collection, and he can bet all the inventory he needs by sniping auctions on ebay and selling as a "buy it now" for a profit. It won't make him a living, but it makes for a fun hobby. I assume that's what Bandit does with hand planes.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to drink beer….
Tell tall tales….
Throw some darts….
& maybe hit the board!!!

I'll type at ya later….


----------



## bandit571

Just floating by, no work tonight…

Had to re-size two aprons for that little pine table. Handsawn to length, chuting board to square the ends. Did get a curvy looking thingy for the bottom edge of one apron cut out. Three more to go.

Been a few "bad " nights, hurting bad. Then, a couple hours before quitting time, most of it starts to clear up. All but them damn cramps. Ever get a Charlie Horse in your toes???

Rex: Next time, look into a small golf cart to take along. LOUD horn on one, will make people get out of your way inside of stores, too…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents,

Bandit - sorry to hear about your s-i-l. I hope she's as comfortable as she can be.

I haven't been as chatty as usual lately, been struggling. But had an interesting dr. appointment this afternoon.
'Something' showed up on my MRI in the corpus collosum. Another clue and a bit more hope that they will find out what's wrong with me.

Okay, I know there's LOTS wrong with me  but you know what I mean.


----------



## ArlinEastman

He wants to do woodworking. I am really thinking on him using the scrollsaw to cut blanks and doing other things on the scrollsaw it is far the least scarry tool out there.
How I found him is a VA Dr called me and told me about him (I work with the local VA Drs and know them since they have all seen me at one time or another) and how he wanted a hobby and that he was hiding out at home.
I have had him to my house to eat dinner afew times and I also made him a pen.
He loves the pen but just too timid or scard to do anything that might hurt him.

I even thought of hand tools to start him out with lately.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stubby

Yes he does have money. but not wanting to spend it until he gets enough courage (I guess that is the best word) to try what he want to do. They is why I also have opened up my garage to Vets and other to learn woodworking without haveing to spend money.
So far I have tought about 90+ Vets and family members turning/woodworking in the last 3 years.
I have given away about 200 pen kits and tons of wood (Some for the pen kits and some for pratice wood) for them to use. I have never charged anyone to learn it yet.

I do have a limit on how many can come to my garage now that I am in a small 1 car garage. I have been thinking on starting a woodworking club and rent a small place to put all the tools I have so more individuals can come and use the facility.

Arlin


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Arlin, a suggestion: Take your friend to a hobby store and get some of those already assembled boxes and such, then have him sand and finish them. It would be an intro to WW and the items he finishes can be shown as what "he has made"?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy

Sandra 47, maybe you are allergic to sawdust. 

Today the weather here was pretty good. Many naps on the deck, a couple of nice cigars, two Baileys, and a partridge in a pear tree. Storm forecast-ed for tomorrow, looking forward to it, may have 3 Baileys.

Bandit: that would be really cool, must have an air horn on it that plays Dixie.


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is a good Idea Rex

I do have several Bird houses and bird feeders to assymble and maybe he can do those.
Thanks for the idea.

If there are anymore please tell me.

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin, I admire what you're doing with the vets.

Roger - no, I think it's a sawdust deficiency.


----------



## DIYaholic

I didn't have any bad "throws" tonight….
Didn't miss any target….
I also didn't throw ANY darts!!!

Tonight I was supposed to be a sub….
But I was replaced by another sub!!!

I did get to throw….
back a few cold ones!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

~~~~~zzzzzZZZZZ
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffeee…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rotten morning. 
If I shoot the sun as it peaks over the horizon, 
And make it fall back into the ocean, 
Would that allow it to stay dark? 
And theoretically allow me to just go back to bed and stay there forever?

Who am I kidding?
I can't stay in bed. 
So let me make more of. That black mud I like to call coffee. 
I need to look for my IV needle while it's brewing. 
It'd save some time to just pump it in straight to the blood stream.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## Gene01

Rex, Sounds like a wonderful get away. How's the back?

Arlin, maybe watching you cut the pieces for a birdhouse that he's going to sand would help get him over his fears. 
Scrolling's not a bad idea, either.

*74*, Sawdust deficiency can be debilitating. I offer you a quick cure. Come to my shop and sweep.

Another beautiful day is dawning on the mesa. Supposed to be sunny and in the mid to high 60's for the next 7 days. Better enjoy it while I can. Old timers say it's going to be a nasty winter.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy, from the deck in Galveston.
Great day, supposed to have a storm later. Coffee is good, I am good, breakfast awaits me.

Gene, the back is doing better after the treatments, but I will have to have them every month.

Hope everyone has a not so nice day as I will.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Rex…. I see you are quite the intrepid one, to visit Galveston during hurricane season. They had a flood there once you know :^o ... I think your future golf cart horn needs to play Hail Britannia :^)

Wiliam…. please share your coffee IV when your done…. this morning you can call my Mya S. B'Draggon.

Sandra…. all this time I thought that Corpus Collosum was a resort town just south of Corpus Christi… and now I learn that it's really a happy place inside your head :^o On a more serious not… I truely do hope that your docs can get this all figured out and come up with a plan that gives you some relief. Hang in there.

Bandit….. whispering a prayer for your brother & SIL this a.m. ..... that in the midst of this tribulation, they might find a "peace that trancends alll understanding"


----------



## bandit571

Just floating by this morning
"English" muffin with cheese and a couple slices of cold meat. "Hot Breakfast", with a cold Mountain Dew?

MIGHT just MIGHT get SOMETHING done on that little table today, tired of moving at the speed of Randy…

Got a pattern cut out for the aprons on it last night. Ready to cut the other three. Chuting board is getting a work out. Using a few different planes on it.


----------



## bandit571

They said it would be a bit breezy today, right now it is windier than a Democrat on election trail…

No rain today….....yet.

All this wind and the rain lately, most of the ;eaves are on the ground around here.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Coffee and more. Inventory time is fast approaching and the inventory software isn't ready yet. Woe is me.


----------



## bandit571

Have the entire day …..OFF! Don't have to go back until tomorrow night. Biggest problem today is avoiding the dreaded "Honey-do" lists. Think she has been writting a novel.

Right now sitting here with my free Baileigh hat on.

Went to the Dungeon to take a few photos, batteries DOA?


> Already? Maybe got a week out of them


?

Will try to get some new batteries later.

"Out for Delivery" is the status of the next plane to arrive at the house. Some rust, some clean up, and then work on the iron. Might take half a day….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks for your help guys
Arlin


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- "english muffin with cheese"?... Are you talking about *Rex* in his snappy new hat?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you are relaxing and enjoying yourself!!!

Workday is over….
I DON'T need to stinkin' coffee….
I NEED a nap!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin, I just had a brain fart. 
Your vet friend, would he push through his fear for a worthy cause for active duty soldiers?
As I was tiring my freedom pens, I thought that it would be a great incentive for him to turn pens to go to soldiers. 
Contact captain Eddie Castelin. 
If you don't know who I'm talking about, let me know and I'll post a link tonight from my laptop. 
He can get anyone who is interested set up turning freedom pens. 
You turn a certain number of pens a month that are sent to active duty service men an women in combat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very cool idea William. Not quite as cool as Rex's hat.

The kitchen invasion has begun here. Decision has been made to have the cabinets painted white, get the walls painted while we're at it and the floor will be groutable vinyl tiles ( i despise ceramic)

Off to the hospital tomorrow for more tests…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Nap has been completed….
"The Woodwright's Shop" has been viewed….

William,
I second *74*'s statement!!!
I don't know why Marty says you are an idji-ut!!! ;^)

*74*,
I hope you find the time to study for your test!!!


----------



## bandit571

Let's see:

All aprons for the small pine table have had their fancy, curvy edges cut, with a sabresaw
All aprons have been sanded to get rid of the sabresaw markings
All aprons now have tenons done
One leg ( so far) has both mortises done. Number two is sitting in the leg vise waiting for the next time I wander down the steps to the Dungeon Shop.

Supper was Mac& Cheese with Manwich covering everything. One big chunk of smoked sausage on the side.

Still have a second honey-do to get done tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
If any of you aren't completely sick of my turning related ramblings yet, I just posted a new blog entry here.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I MUST read all your posts, blogs and your "turning related ramblings", as they are not only enlightening and entertaining….
They allow me to procrastinate!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

He is not that far yet with any woodworking.

I know Capt Eddie pretty well. We exchange emails once in a while about things.

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Thoughts are with you, during these difficult times.

Rex,
Wake up, come in from the deck, as it's time to go to bed!

Before it gets any later….
today becomes tomorrow….
& night morphs into morning….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Yesterday morning was great, sunshine in the 70's, but just after lunch it changed to a thunderstorm and rain. drove along the sea wall area, quite a distance, stopped a few times to watch the waves rolling in. Dogs are having a great time.




































Hope everyone has a nice day. Anyone wants to drop in and visit is OK, can sleep 14 at this place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Rex, looks like you're having a good time. 
Those are some fine looking dogs. 
I'm worried about my dog. 
I've had him for a month. 
If I can't get him to calm his butt down I'm going to have to find him a new home or put him on a dog run during the day. 
I don't like either option. 
I care about the little guy and I hate to see a dog not being able to move around freely. 
He gets too excited though and has come way to close to knocking me down more than once.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got a couple more small things to do, then I've got to back away from the lathe for a bit. 
My recent down time has really put me behind on a couple of Christmas presents I'm needing to get built.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'

Rex, Beautiful place to spend some time. 
Wife's sibs and us spent a week on Padre in early March. Somewhat cold and often rainy but I can't imagine a better place to be. Great food, too.

Gary, Whazzup?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,
A rainy, dreary day here in The Green Mountain state….

I get to be a kid again and play with building blocks today….
However, these blocks are 2' x 2' x 6', made of concrete and weigh in at 2000 lbs!!!
We are erecting a three sided salt bin, with a roof structure and walls. There are 18 of these blocks that will be placed, stacked to form the base/foundation of three walls. Once the blocks are placed, the walls will be framed and the roof structure built.

We get to all this in the rain. Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!

I hope everyone has a great day and stays dry!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Gonna take a couple guys to move those blocks. Hope they are keyed.
Just curious, how do the walls attach?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Happy Friday to me a day early, as I'm off tomorrow. I promised my daughter I'd attend the assembly at school, and hope to take my lovely wife out for lunch after she's done blowing her whistle and corraling the kiddies at the elementary school, were she works part time as a recess monitor.

I designated Saturday as an "all hands on deck" leaf raking day, but my wife and kids have already hatched a plan to ditch me to see cousin play in state soccer tourny (his schools team is REALLY good). So all hands looks like it's goig to me me and the dog… which is about par for the course when there's work to be done :^(

I was hoping to finish my super sucker nozzel in the shop last night, but fell asleep on the couch. But here's a sneak preview.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got my dog issue fixed, I think. 
I just came back from town with a sixty foot dog trolley. 
This will allow him plenty of room to run while keeping him from catching me off guard and making me fall.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot to tell ya'll, storm (my dog) is half lab and half husky. 
He's a puppy. 
He seems though to be taking his looks from a husky, but his behavior from the lab. 
He is too smart and playful for his own good sometimes. 
He is constantly running, jumping, fetching his ball, and staying as active as a retard on crack. 
He thinks everything and everybody is his own personal chew toy. 
In a word, he is trouble. 
In the short time I've had him though, the little fella has really grown on me.


----------



## bandit571

No results from the doctors today, just a "See ya in two months" sort of thingy..

Will see the other one on the 18th…

Everything is in a dry fit mode on the small pine table. Should ( I hope) have it done by Monday…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all

Rex - looks like a great spot for some R&R.

Haven't left home today because I'm collecting all my 'copper' for 24 hours…. Fun fun fun


----------



## DamnYankee

When I was a kid…no wait…I still do that


----------



## Gene01

William,
We have two female pups that act just like that. Fortunately, neither weighs more than 8 lb. and, probably won't get much bigger. Vet says they are part Jack Russell.
They are always under foot or jumping up on me. If I drop something in the shop, it had better get picked up quick or they'll have it and be gone out the door. Yesterday, I was trimming a batch of 18" long maple so there were several pieces of 3/4X 1/2 or so laying about. Today they are all out in the driveway. 
If I could just teach them to sweep.


----------



## superdav721

Rex is having a blast and William got a new girlfriend.
All is well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*Na Nana Na Na*


----------



## DIYaholic

My day of playing with "Building Blocks" is over….

Gene,
A couple of guys & a "Big Arse" Truck/Crane are utilized to ease the blocks into place. 2000 lbs was incorrect, as they turned out weighing in at 3700 lbs each!!!
The blocks are keyed….










Kinda like playing with "Giant Legos"....









Three "Block Walls" done….









The wall and roof structure will be traditional "stick" framing. The sill plate will anchor into the top of the blocks.
Tomorrow we are spreading asphalt for the "Salt Bin" and a pad in front of the bin….


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy for the shout out….nice work on the jumbo legos…..but looks like you were just taking pictures? I am qualified for your job………

Rex…….see you are having FUN in GalvisTUN…….enjoy my friend….

Today was a challenge that I didn't sign up for, nor does anyone…….My sister left a much bigger mark on this world than I could ever know…..Over the past 2 years I have met some of the best people (except for you folks of course) that I will ever know…..

She loved Aerosmith, so they played three tracks off of Toys in the Attic in the Church before the service……That turned a few heads……The turnout was amazing……..My Nieces' and my daughter did a video slide show that they played during the service and it was incredible except for the leisure suit pictures of me at age 9 or so….plus a few others….

My Sister and I have a lot of history……almost all good…….and I miss her dearly………..

No more posts tonight…goodnight friends…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sleep good my friend….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Been thinking about you a lot and I know how hard the funeral was for you. Just know that her suffering is over and you WILL see her again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Today's adventures.


----------



## DIYaholic

And what great adventures you have experimented, err experienced!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz fart Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burp Aaaccccckkkkkk ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

This guy is heading to La La land….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff hang in there my friend , like Andy said you will see her again and it want be any suffering there ,youll always miss her and that hole in your heart will always be there till you see her again, i lost a bother and sister with in a year apart they both worked out in Dallas didnt get to see them as much wish i had spent more time with them they both had antiserums and was sudden ,my Mother when she died she suffered for a long, long time she was my best friend and mother but was thankful when she passed way .i felt bad for many years for that ,i didnt know of the faith, hope and love then that God say to hold on to,i do now and know that she misses me too and she knows shes going to see me again ,theres no faith in heaven dont need it there shes knows, they would want us to carry on and enjoy life but its hard to do for a while . sound s like a beautiful service she had good taste in music ,when we all are there well have to catch a concert together .

Bandit keeping you and your bother and his wife and family in my prayers ,he is carrying a heavy load i pray for yall to have strength i wish i was closer sometimes praying seem so little to do . keep your brother close to ya as with Jeff sister its a very hard thing and a wife or child wold be even more so Andy told me one time its not much you can say but be there .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy which one of them was you was it the one just standing there  those are some big a#$ salt block feed a few herd of deer and cows with that, just noticed everybody is standing there ,i know its not a union job theres only one guy holding that shovel up what if he falls asleep needs a safety man to catch him after looking some more there aint no body holding it up yall are short handed by two people tell your boss LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex looks like your enjoying your self , thats what i call kicking back and chilling out ,bring me a Margarita


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2tgVAML2gE#t=3


----------



## DamnYankee

It's all fun & games until the cops show up, and then its hide and go seek!


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
That is one solid salt bin. Cinders are used out here. No need for bins, they just pile it up outside. Wouldn't work for salt, I'd bet.

eddie, 
As long as you're ordering, get me one, too.

So true, DY.


----------



## Gene01

Where's Gary?


> ?


?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

My morning is consisting of writing up Plowing/Salting contracts….
This afternoon will be spent spreading asphalt.
Then when it comes out all wrong….
I will just spread fault!!!

Gene,
Can't let the salt get wet or snowed on….
It dissolves away and also will freeze into giant clumps of rock salt!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: A chicken has a brain the size of a pea, and yet, it knows enough to come in out of the rain…..

Just a float by between after work naps, still have tonight to go to work…

No news yet from Dayton, Oh where my brother lives. Just standing by…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Excuse me. 
Afternoon all.

I've been at the school this morning. 
My child's teacher is not happy with me at all. 
Now I have a meeting with the superintendent. 
I don't think he's going to like me either.

It started in history class. 
Let me back up. 
I have to send my kids to school for financial reasons. 
I do not have the money for other options. 
However, I watch and listen to what they are being taught and correct anything I find questionable. 
History is one of my pet peeves. 
If you look at history lessons now compared to lessons from twenty years ago, the establishment would have me believe that one hundred year old history has changed in the last twenty years.

Anyway, it started in history class. 
A teacher kept saying our government was a democracy. 
My child said it is not. 
The teacher asked what he meant. 
He corrected her, saying our government as written by the founding fathers was not a democracy, but a constitutional republic that is supposed to protect all people's right, even if they are in the minority opinion. 
Then the teacher asked home to explain how he thought the two terms contradicted each other. 
He told her that democracy by definition is mob rule. 
That was bad enough, but then he went on to explain an analogy he had overheard me give to a grown friend once. 
Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting on what's for dinner while a constitutional republic is the sheep with a .357 saying I don't think so. 
This did not set well with the teacher.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William they teach a lot of stuff in schools that are out there to say the least , but you are right keep your cool ,my kids came home one day with this evolution thing they teach asked my son what he said told me that he wanted to know why the monkeys stopped evolving , then one time my daughter was sent with a note for me to come to the school about her , she was making streight As , in my mind i was mad because i was thinking she had forged her report cards ,something i had tried when i went to school and got a ass whipping for. but no the teacher said she was day dreaming in class and didnt seem to pay attention , i told that teacher not to send me any more letters let her day dream if she aint disrupting the class , asked her why i never saw her studying at home she told me at the first of the year she read the books and didnt need to , they tried to put her in a different class but she didnt want to leave her friend s , some times these schools are something to deal with just keep your cool,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I have one son who was in a similar situation. 
Straight As, but they had a problem that he would finish his work early and want to read or draw. 
He was supposed to sit still and do nothing or take longer on his work. 
They told me he had an attention deficit disorder because he wanted something to do instead of sitting an doing nothing. 
They wanted to put him in special education classes.

I had his IQ checked and he was about two points shy of being considered a genius. 
So I insisted they test him for the gifted classes. 
He passed the tests with ease and now is taking advanced classes for everything they have one for. 
He still makes straight As and the complaints stopped because now he is with kids who finish just as quickly as he does.

It seems to me that they want to punish kids these days if they are smart or dare to think for themselves. 
Actually I am upset by it all, but I am keeping my cool. 
For now anyway.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I finally made it back. Just got the big computer home from the shop. The laptop went out as well. I had it open on the table and knocked over a glass and got the keyboard wet. I took this one in and found out nothing was wrong with the computer, it was the surge protector. Gave the guy a little sheepish grin and brought it home. Going 4 days with no computer is revealing of how much a person relies on these dang things….
At least I got a little more done on the lid for the box…...


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Great to see you back on the job! I had visions of terrible stuff resulting from your last procedure. 
Better a wet computer, though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome back Gary , know what you mean on these computers,


----------



## ssnvet

Your spot on William….

They don't want young people to know that they don't have to follow the heard of lemmings take a dive off the cliff. Rather than think for themselves, they want them to grow up to be dependent on their gub'ment masters for everything they need in life. And they certainly don't want them to know that the second amendment is the insurance policy for the rest of the Bill of Rights!

I think that if the founding fathers were to visit us in modern times, they would very quickly be tagged as dangerous radicals and get locked up.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress on the new super sucker nozzle… The original was made of plywood and though it was painted, it delaminated after two seasons. This is made of Sintra, which is like PVC sheets. Held together with PVC cement and binder bolts.



















It steps down the 11" blower inlet to the 8" hose.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

matt looks like WMD


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love me a good Rex hat photo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bring that Super Sucker down Vermont way….
I've plenty of work for it!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Stumpy,
Whatchya hanging out here for….
Why ain't you in your shop?
Did you engage another SawStop cartridge???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy gents or germs.

Snowed here today. Got the brackets in the ground yesterday for the backyard rink. Have to get those in before the ground freezes solid, then not as much of a rush for the boards to be up.

Jeff, thinking of you and your family. My brother's funeral is still fresh in my mind and it was many years ago.

Got two calls from the hospital today. Doc wants another EEG asap. Not to get my hopes up, but they are taking my newest symptoms very seriously. Maybe an answer is in the works.

Long week, long day. Good to be with friends.

Amen.


----------



## ssnvet

Back yard rink! Will you consider adopting me? My brother and I always wanted to set one up. Fortunately, we had two ponds nearby.

Hey Randy… Here's a shop photo for you…










Notice anything different about the "dart" in the bullseye?










This is how I like to play darts…


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy *74*.....

Matt,
I'll need to check out the dart league by-laws….
to see if I can use that dart "thrower"!!!


----------



## GaryC

I made funnel cakes. Dogs following me everywhere. Sent picture to all the grandkids. I'm getting lots of text messages


----------



## ssnvet

Family movie night… Guess who's ready to go??


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What is the movie rated?
R…
PG-17…
or
K-9???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ggreat looking dog Matt hes ready


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwwwww…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Fart Zeeeeeeeeee Fart Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex you better get back to the balcony


----------



## GaryC

Anyone need a jeep??

http://www.uproxx.com/webculture/2013/10/check-balls-texas-mans-craigslist-ad-jeep-wrangler/


----------



## ssnvet

For the record, woodworking was actually done today…. even galooted with a Bonzai saw and a #4 (for about 10 min)


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, I think I'm scarred for life! That is just gross!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I thought you were a dog lover!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm dog tired….
Tomorrow is a workday!!!! :^(

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzZ~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…

Can't get my crew (or myself) motivated to rake leaves, so I'm mounting the hinged top to my daughter's hope chest.

Hoping I don't screw it up :^o

Have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

William you are still my hero.


----------



## bandit571

Just a float by..

Dang water pills, if I don't go often, I will just float by..

MIGHT just get down to the Dungeon shop today….

Wife and two grand brats seem to play a game lately. When "Mean old Grampa" wants to sleep all day to work all night, they decide to scream and shout right where i am sleeping away. Goes on and on until Grampa goes off on them, and then they make me look like the "heavy". Told the wife that she is on her own with them, I am not doing it again. They do the scream and terror play, and then I get yelled at??? Ah, no, not an option any more. That's why they make earplugs…

Might get some "Wintery Mix" next week…....YUCK! Should send ALL of that white crap up to Vermont….and leave it there.


----------



## ssnvet

Made some progress on the hope chest today...http://lumberjocks.com/ssnvet/blog/38456


----------



## DIYaholic

Good afternoon people & you too Rex,

The workday ended.
One Mountain Dew consumed….
Don't tell Bandit, that I stole one!!!

Time for a restoration project….
Commonly called a nap!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

LSU 0 BAMA 0 - STARTING OUT GOOD


----------



## superdav721

Wife was real sick today. That forced me outside so I wouldn't bother her. Dang I had all day in the shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, I always knew you were twisted.

I think those dogs are actually chesticles…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Quiet night at the Stumpy Hotel and Lounge….

I'm off to my room….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning sleepy heads,

Coffee is brewing….
What day is it???

Where is everyone?
Did I do or say something to offend??
I took a shower last week, so that can't be it!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Randy
its another day in paradise did you get up under those arm pits real good ?


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Randy….. Do you get a day off today?

We were up WAY to late last night road tripping to Bath Maine, for the state high school soccer finals. My wife's nephew is goal keeper for Bangor Christian, so we all turned out to cheer him on. 1:1 tie after two sudden death OT periods. Game ended with a shoot out… and BCS bagged the "gold ball"! I didn't know soccer games lasted so long… 30 deg. In the stands :^o

Need coffee!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got one of those kurgue coffee pots off gregs list it makes pretty good coffee ,now i want to try some other brands but tend to favor folgers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt congrads on the win , my team got a beating by Alabama last nite , but i think the best team won ,


----------



## ssnvet

Fires going… coffees ready…. found some left over bunt cake… dog has strategically parked himself for rubs….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Matt - sounds like a fun game. I'm enjoying the 'sports parent' thing more than I ever would have thought.
Up yesterday morning for a game at the rink. Cow bells, blankets and coffee. We had a great time.

Hubby is headed to Nova Scotia for Remembrance Day there with his mother. Kids and I will attend the ceremony here tomorrow.

Unbelievably, both kids are still sleeping. Pass the coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The "pits" should be good to go….
I used the pressure washer!!!
I have a Keurig coffee maker. Problem is they only make one cup at a time, so it is in the cupboard.

Matt,
Yes, a day off from the paying job….
House chores are unfortunately unpaid "work"!!!

Your cheering and support clearly was the deciding factor in the final outcome!!!

*74*,
A little duct tape….
Will help to keep the little critters "in bed", while you get some shop time!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning '74,

Truth be told, this was the first soccer game I've ever watched beginning to end in my entire life… and I didn't expect it to be such a nail biter. Though I stopped having fun when I could no longer feel my ears and toes!.

Eddie,
Give "Donut House" brand a try…it's a good knock off of my all time favorite Dunkin' Donuts coffee. I like the K-cups when making one cup in a hurry. I'm too cheap to drink em all the time though.


----------



## DIYaholic

They make a "filter/cartridge" for the Keurig. It enables you to use your own bulk ground coffee. No need to buy actual K-cups. That is what I use. You get your favorite coffee and save money, over purchasing K-cups.


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Throw caution to the winds and break out the Brillo pads. Or, turn in your "Man Card" and just use the maroon micro mesh.

eddie,
Hope you still have a big coffee pot or, better yet an urn, when we descend on you next spring.
Re: "The Game" You expected something different? As one who had no dog in the hunt, I enjoyed watching that game. Sorry your guys got whumped.

Matt and *74* You are to be commended for braving the elements to cheer for your offspring. 
It's supposed to be cold for a hockey game, but soccor?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i went to the dollar general and got some of those Randy 4 for ten bucks cant afford the others , i set mine on the mug setting as one cup just was working me to death, i think for christmas im going to get one of thse muggs Rex was talking about '' Zojirushi Stainless Steel Mug''

Matt i saw that in the store ill give it a try i love that Dunkin' Donuts coffee.and some lemon cream filled donuts i got to get some see yall latter


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i kept my other coffee pot for that reason ,lots of time im here alone and i waste coffee i drink it but after a few cups i m usely done, now tea i go thur a lot , i relly though LSU would be able to beat Alabama but knew they would have to ba playing their best to do it cause Bama plays some good football


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
We bought one of these Zojirushis and two of the smaller ones. During the summer, on long car trips, we fill all three with iced tea. The popup lids reveal a hole that a plastic straw fits in. When the smaller ones get empty, we just refill from the big one. It'll stay cold all day long with just 3 or four cube of ice.
Now that it's getting chilly, I fill the big one with coffee for the shop. It has it's own cup in the lid. Coffee stays very hot, all day long. They are fantastic thermoses.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How ya'll be today?

Been busy in the shop. 
Just not much getting done. 
It is that time of year again. 
It takes days to pull out all the Christmas decorations and plan out my yard layout for the year. 
I was going to wait till closer to thanksgiving. 
An early Christmas present out me in the holiday spirit though. 
Well, actually a couple shots if tequila helped as well. 
I'll explain more in a blog post as soon as I can.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy its not yourarm pits , i asked my SIL if he could smell em or was that the paper mill he told me it was a bunch of cowboys from Texas over here is what that smell was ,New Orleans is fixin to send them back over there tonite with their tails tucked


----------



## GaryC

HEY !! You're badmouthin my State there dude. I'll bring you a big piece of Texas when we come in the spring.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we already got some of them down in new orleans ,but dont worry they want come back hungry they got some fine eating down there hopefully we can boil some craw fish this spring


----------



## JL7

Well the house guests have moved on and it's stating to quiet down again…....got back in the shop finally…...very nice indeed…..

I think I'll take tomorrow off…....

Pretty quiet around here for sure….just Eddie pickin fights…....


----------



## GaryC

Hey Jeff…. Nice to have company. Also nice to see them go.
Wish I could take tomorrow off. I've got to go back to the dock, then go find a birthday present for my wife. Don't know which one I'm dreading most.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Jeff.

Hey Gary,
Dallas is down by 4pts….


----------



## superdav721

Rex where are you?
Are ya sunburned?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Just got home. 
Nothing better in the world than an evening on the river bank with some if my sons. 
I wasn't able to fish much due to my back, but I still enjoy just being there and watching the boys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Two carp and a spoonbill. 
We don't eat carp but we have a family friend that sure appreciated getting them.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Looks like a good time had by all…
except the fish!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Hello to Monday

Morning

Coffee's hot

Gotta go see the doc today to get the report.

Still haven't figured out what to get Melissa for her birthday…..


----------



## Gene01

Hope you get a great report, Gary!
For our last Anniversary, I got Phyllis a nice little Bosch Colt. (and some Zuni Jewelry). Most ladies like jewelry. 
Sorry 'bout the Cowboys.

eddie, I salivate every time you mention crawfish boil. Luckily, there's Rolling Rock in the fridge so I won't get dehydrated.

William, You know the recipe for cooking carp on a board?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No I don't gene. 
I've always heard carp was crap spelled differently. 
I tasted it once and agreed. 
I'm willing to try it though next time I catch one if you're gonna tell me how to cook it.


----------



## Gene01

Be glad to share my epicurean skills, William.

Start with a pine board and a nice fire.
Nail the Carp/crap to the board.
Set the board next to the fire.
When the fish is fully cooked, remove it and eat the board.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got a pen a paper to write it down. 
Some little voice in the back of my head though told me to read before starting to jot it down. 
Funny how that little voice is usually right. 
Thanks for a good laugh gene.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Careful, William! That riverbank looks to be on fire! I don't know who set it, but those guys in the second photo look a little fishy!*


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from the salt mines…

Only 7 paid hollidays where I work and Veteran's Day aint one of them. But to all you guys who served in the armed forces, no matter what the capacity… I salute you!

I had a fun conversation with the guy who runs our programable panel saw on day shift who was a field cook in an army ranger battalion…. so I'm going to pass along his recipe for "Hobo Coffee" (which he said the guys absolutely loved.)

Hobo Coffee…
1. fill a 30 gal drum with water and heat to a boil over an open fire (cleaning out the former contents of the drum is optional, though recommended.
2. When the water comes to a raging boil, dump in a 10 pound can of coffee
3. After the grounds have floated around for 20-30 min. take all the egg shells left over from breakfast and dump them in the drum. Apparently, as the shells sink to the bottom they trap the grounds and push them down, similar to how a French press works.
4. Line up the troops single file and have them scoop their Joe into their tin cups as they file by.

And that's how you make Hobo Coffee :^)

And for your reading enjoyment… a sea story…

Back in '87, an unnamed Sturgeon class fast attack submarine was deployed form Charleston Naval Station for what was referred to back in that day as a "Northern Run" with an expected duration of 3 months. These missions were considered a very big deal and followed months of mission specific training, with the crew being augmented with a dozen "riders" who were "specialist" in their various technical fields. After the Atlantic transit and venturing into the frigid waters of the Barents Sea, the boat was "on station" in a location that even Edward Snowdon wouldn't have known of. But unbeknowst to the sea worthy crew and ship shape vessel, a tragedy of undescribable proportions was about to occur. After four weeks on station, the ship ran out of coffee!!!

Such a debacle had never been heard of in modern times, and the crew suffered greatly. Personal stashes became an extremely hot commodoty, commanding the highest prices. And the unprecidented step of recycling the once used grounds was attempted… which resulted in a near lynching of the supply officer, with whom all responsibiltiy for the tragedy lie.

After 6 weeks of mysery the near mutinous crew put in to the Irish Sea and transited up the Firth of Clyde and River Clyde to the Royal Navy base at Faslane Scottland, where our dearest allies saved the day with many cases of an especially dark brew popular in the Royal Navy. The crew was revived, though the supply officer wnt to Capatin's Mast (NJP) where he received a letter of repremand permanently entered into his service record.

We're now shaving with what remains of that good ship (the pride of the squadron), but the crew has a web page where they keep in touch and share their stories. And remember the tragedy of the Barents Sea!

Have a great day!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Well, another day at the coast, nice weather.
On Friday, my daughter and granddaughter, showed up and stayed a couple of nights/days, and later on Friday, my trucker son Graham showed up and spent the night before picking up a load at Houston bound for Hershey PA.
A good time was had by all, especially me.

My luck turned for the better when I met this chick and managed to talk her into staying at this place. Boy is she hot.










Other pics:



















Winston, Dusty and Cisco (Graham's truck dog) together.










Meeting of the minds with a cigar on the top deck.










My granddaughter - Kristen


----------



## ssnvet

looks like you had an awesome trip REX…. happy for you!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Matt, I'm still here until Thursday.
We are going to collect shells on the beach today.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for a great sea tale, Matt. Going without coffee about drives me (and the wife, too) nuts. I can't imagine the stress that ensued on a cramped little boat when the coffee was gone. Thank goodness for close ties with the Limeys.

That coffee recipe is familiar, though of a lesser quantity. That's how my dad made it on our extended fishing trips in Canada. We still make it that way when we're camping.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's *Rex's *son, eh? I never would have guessed from the cigar photo. Sure he's not adopted?


----------



## ssnvet

somebody has been "vectorized"










I'm pretty sure this is one of the first steps towards becoming a super hero :^)


----------



## GaryC

Made that dang trip (44 miles) to see the doc and he called, or they called - my wife's phone - to say it had been rescheduled until mid December. She was busy and didn't answer so, I found out as I tried to check in. Bummer
Got her present. I guess all's well

I stopped by Lowes to get some sandpaper and a brass rod. They asked if I was a Vet. I said yes and they gave me a 10% discount.


----------



## Gene01

Well, the trip wasn't a total loss.


----------



## JL7

Carp on a board…...good one Gene!

Nice pics there Rex…..live it up!

Gary….if it makes you feel any better….I didn't take the day off either…..scraping frozen leaves out of the gutters and mulching leaves….....shop time now…......

Matt…..YOU my friend have too much time on your hands….but then again, you're getting paid for it….carry on…...


----------



## DIYaholic

A chilly day of leaf wrangling has concluded….
Only 2 to 3 more weeks to go!!!

High of about 45 today….
Tonight's low will be *26 & SNOWY!!!*
Tomorrow's forecasted high *32!!!*
Brrrrrrr


----------



## StumpyNubs

I look dreamy! If you can touch it up, you might want to remove some of the upper lip shadow so I don't look like Mustache Mike. And if you could shave off a few pounds, that's be great too!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Problem at the coast today. Had to go out and get another bottle of Baileys.


----------



## GaryC

Melissa must called. She is on her way home. She told me a friend is cooking our dinner. His name is Sanders. He cooks chicken…..


----------



## ssnvet

I need a dry and sunny day this Saturday to get our leaves up. I average 6 loads in my stake bed dump body pick-up transported to the dump each year…. So it will be a long day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I smell fish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's the good lookin' chick by the statue???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, If you drive fast enough, you can loose them before you get to the dump…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, set another plate…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumper, I can give ya a second opinion on that dreamy comment…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, suck it up and be a man…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll be back soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Wussup???


----------



## boxcarmarty

20 minutes to consume 2 bowls of chicken noodle and 4 beers… good night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll leave all ya'll with a thought for the day…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Nice of you to drop in.
Please come back….
When you can't stay as long!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… Certainly no one will say that if Hugh's final elevator can only go straight down :^o


----------



## JL7

Still waiting Marty…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Jeff is still waiting…......


----------



## ssnvet

Installed the lock strike plate on the hope chest lid… Nosey sisters are now denied access :^)


----------



## DS

Thought for the day, "When one is going through hell, keep going…" Winston Churchill


----------



## Bagtown

Hey All,

Still alive up here.
Life is a strange journey….
House is for sale in New Brunswick.
Wife is up here with me.
We sold/gave away 99 percent of everything we had.
Gave away my whole shop. Lock, stock, and barrel.
We've decided to start life all over again.
The future looks bright.
Going to attempt to be around here a little more often.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Matt,

We never ran out of coffee on the surface…
That Supply O was lucky he didn't get keelhauled!


Went to Remembrance Day ceremony here today.
I'm always torn at these things.
When I was in the service, we did more remembering with a bottle of rum in the mess than we did at the cenotaph while on parade.
Heck we never wanted to be on parade, we always waited for the list to come out every November that showed whether or not you were part of the ships guard that year, hoping that we weren't on it. It wasn't being disrespectful. I'm pretty sure as a sailor I had a lot more in common with guys that served during war time in that we didn't enjoy standing on parade while politicians took the opportunity to make a little political hay…
Maybe I'm getting old but I'd sooner visit the cenotaph alone with a bottle and shed a tear privately for lost friends.

This day is always hard on me.

Mike


----------



## JL7

Good for you Bags…..I like the fresh start idea…..(sorry about the whole shop thing..) but it too can be fresh started if you wish….the best to you and yours in your new start…....


----------



## superdav721

Hello Bags!
And Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bags!!!

I'm glad that your wife is there with you. Sorry to hear you've left the Maritimes but it is what it is. If you ever need any fiddleheads shipped your way let me know.

Good story Matt.

My son was in the Remembrance Day Parade yesterday with his cub troop, and hubby was in NS to lay a wreath for his Dad. At supper last night, I asked the kids to imagine if we were in WWII and that all the men were going to war. It was interesting to watch their faces as they realized who would be gone.
Daddy of course, then there would be their bus driver, some teachers, cub leaders, hockey coaches, the manager at the local corner store etc etc etc. They were particularly shocked when I told them that the two 18 year old neighbours would also be gone.

Gene - Now THAT's a present. I have the Bosch colt also and love it. It's easy to handle and compliments the router table nicely.

Yeah Rex, no paternity test needed there….

My workplace dr called me at home Friday afternoon to tell me that he wants me in for an EEG as soon as possible, that he's spoken to the neurologist etc etc etc. Cholesterol is abnormally low, yadda yadda yadda, something showed up on the MRI, blah blah blah… And yesterday, his secretary called (on the holiday) to get some information for the hospital. So….. it looks like the 'holy crap' button has officially been pushed.

Deep breath and prayers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Bagg and all 
good to hear from ya , a fresh start ,, at least youll have your family with you that will make the journey so much the better all those things can be rplaced but the family not so much , and i know you had to keep that new lie nelson at least but then it can be replaced too. good luck Baggs stay warm as you can

Sandra keeping you in our prayers

hay Dave


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Randy where you at coffees made

hay Jeff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i really think Huge Hefner needs help


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....hey Eddie…...

Sandra, you are in our prayers. Hopefully you get your questions answered soon….


----------



## GaryC

Rex, when you get back up around Waco, you're going to go thru withdrawal pains. That salt water location has made it's mark on you

Sandra, You're on the prayer list. Sure hope the results are positive and informative. Sometimes the not knowing is worse than the problem.

Hello, Bags. I'm Gary. I'm the new tick on this dog

Just spilled coffee on the box lid I'm working on. I'm an accident NOT waiting to happen

My daughter got a big 6pt yesterday


----------



## Gene01

Mike!
Great to see you again. Starting fresh sounds like fun. Looking forward to reading about all the adventures involved.

*74*, 
Your conversation with the kids was a powerful lesson. 
Re: the Colt. The gift was really for me, from me. The Anniversary was just an excuse. She did appreciate the jewelry, though. 
I use it a lot. The plunge base is excellent. 
Hope you finally get some answers and I pray the solution is at hand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Bags, I have much respect for your view on the parades. 
My uncle who raised me was asked to be in a parade several times due to his long military record. 
His answer was always the same. 
He said since his fallen friends could not walk with him that they could shove their parade where the sun don't shine.

My remembering is always done at my uncle's grave. 
He and his horrors that I witnessed nightly as he woke in cold sweats was the closest I ever got to war, 
But it made me respect the price that so many paid for duty to their country. 
And I've heard all too many say they did not want a parade. 
Most, like you, would much rather have a bottle and their friends (dead or alive) to share it with.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I already have a colt. I got her a bracelet. It's horseshoes. Got it at the cowboy store. She really liked it. Came off pretty good…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Bags… Best wishes on your new start in the tundra. Hope all goes well with the house sale, that it moves quickly and you get a good price for it. I too like you philosophy on parades… as finding ways to get out of doing work is an age old military tradition (and one that I personally excel at :^)

Sandra, Looks like you have transitioned from "an interesting case" to an "we gotta do something about this" case. Hope they can get to the bottom of your ailment and find an effective treatment for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin Bags!

Mornin everybody else!


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

I feel the same about parades. I do my remembering privately. When I was at Ft. Riley I often got tagged with funeral detail. You dressed up in a dress uniform with white gloves that always ended up dirty from your rifle, went to a cemetery to fire a salute, listen to taps,and fold the flag. We hated that, but parades were even more of a pain.

The supply officer on that sub is damned lucky he wasn't in the army where they issue grenades that roll under tent flaps.


----------



## bandit571

WHO STOLE MY MOUNTAIN DEW???

Been a bit busy in the Dungeon Shop, something about a small pine table









Even cleaned up a recent plane purchase, too









Now, about that MD, RANDY?

Have about 1/2" of that white crap, on top of a layer of frozen rain. School was canceled today, still have to motor over to Jackson Center to go to work tonight.


----------



## Gene01

Sweet table, Bandit. 
Sorry 'bout your weather. Supposed to hit 68 today here on the mesa. We will get snow, though. Just not as much nor as often. Just enough to make me appreciate it when it's gone.


----------



## JL7

Just for you William:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/38509

And a couple of new boards…....it's nice to be back in the shop…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff, you are officially the Picasso of the cutting boards. Holy crap Batman!


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..you were fairly warned of what can happen when you start building these boards…...just sayin…


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy Nubbers!

Been gone past three days…lot of posts to catch up on…thoughts and prayers for all of you (even Randy)...

Finished up witht he play this weekend (four shows). The set, which took seeks to build, was torn down and put away in about one hour.


----------



## Bagtown

Holy Smokes Jeff.
Those are damned impressive.
Wow.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Jeff. 
WOW!


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, nice table..
Jeff, you're kinda over the top, buddy. Nice work

Just got back from the doc. It's cancer. Start the scans next week. I knew I was going to catch something by hanging around here.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm thinking Jeff may be in need of an intervention????

You're way over the top with these…. they look great!


----------



## JL7

Wow Gary…...I wish you were kidding…..but probably not…..so sorry to hear that my friend…..


----------



## Kean

Has anyone else bought one of Stumpy's plans and needed to contact him? The only contact method I can find is the "fill out the form" one on his website and he doesn't seem to be answering that any too fast.

-K


----------



## ssnvet

Kean… send him a PM…. he always has responded to me within a day.

Gary…. I missed the "significant" part of your last post. You'll beat this… time to roll up your sleaves…


----------



## GaryC

KEAN…PM him

Jeff, it's true. I'm not particularly worried. Worry more about running out of coffee. Thanks for the thoughts…

Matt, they had me rolling up my sleeves all morning. No blood left.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary hang in there my friend its been beat many times ,for sure dont run out of coffee ,know to well of the vampires


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear it, Gary. You can whip it. 
Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Kean i've have got his plans before , but always just pm him ,he always get back he will probable get a hold of ya he reads here , pretty good at it .
which one you building ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i want to build some boards but you got me scared to not sure i need another addition , those are awesome ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

I get a lot of email, Kean. Sometimes I miss some. I PM'd you. Glad to help however I can!


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys great news. The doctor just called. We have been approved by the manufacturer of the implant, to get one. And our insurance company is going to pay for it. Blue cross never pays for experimental procedures. Only god got that one through.
Now I hope it works.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave great news ,pray it works and a
full recovery


----------



## JL7

Great news Dave….we like great news…..

Gary - glad your sense of humor is intact…....Rex is a good teacher for that…...btw, how much coffee you got?


----------



## DIYaholic

Wow….
A whole lot of posts….
With a variety of ohhhs, ahhhs and WTF!!!

Hello Bags,
Just remember, with the "fresh start"....
You can now do it right!!! ;^)

Gary,
Why are you trying to steal Rex's thunder??? ;^)
Thoughts are with you and best wishes are being sent your way!!!
Keep laughing, or at least keep us laughing!!!

Sandra,
Hope answers are fast and the solution even faster!!!

Jeff,
Oh, wait…..


----------



## JL7

Who left the door open? Randy got in…......

Eddie - you and William need to get together and learn some new addictions…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I knew all those prayers would help. 
That's good news, but I won't stop praying just yet.

Gary, keep your head up. 
Some time ago they told me I had cancer. 
I was freaking out just a little. 
Then I felt like an idiot when it turned out it was a benign tumor.

Kean, stumps helped me promptly the one time I had a question on one if his plans. 
Also, if you post your question here some of us others may be able to offer assistance as well.


----------



## Gene01

That's wonderful, Dave. We are all hoping it works, too.


----------



## GaryC

I got a new phone today. Newest item on the senior citizens list…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great news….
Hope it all works out!!!

Jeff,
Door????
I sneak in through the cracks!!!

I'm off to go throw darts!
TTFN….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks every one.
Now for all the others that are hurting or needing something. I hope the good lord meets your needs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at ,its to cold to be in the shop ,except Jeff he s hanging out with old crown and maple


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie….had to put the Maple back in the cabinet…....gotta work the "consulting" job tomorrow…...gotta be sharp when I'm taking money from idiots….. 

Gary…....like the new phone…...

Speaking of cold, it was like 11 degrees here this morning….WTF? Back in the 40's tomorrow…...YEH!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's never too cold in the shop Eddie.
That's what long johns and ear muffs are for.

Actually, I have a wood heater and I am a wood worker.
So it actually is never too cold for me to get to the shop.

Evening everyone!


----------



## ssnvet

Great news Dave….. Hope it works out well.

I decided to put a coat of paste wax on the hope chest, over the Danish oil finish? Used JPW. Added just a little add'l luster and made the surfaces slick to the touch.

Ordered some goodies…. Will post when I get a chance.


----------



## DIYaholic

A good night of darts….
We won 18 to 3….
NONE of the three points were do to me….
I was able to secure a win in every game I played!!!

Supposed to get down to 17 degrees tonight…
That is freakin' cold!!!
Tomorrow's high….
32 degrees!!!

It's late and I'm beat….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave, so pleased with your wife's good news.

Jeff, man you have reached the cutting edge of boards, fantastic.

Nice to see you again Bags, enjoy your new life.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Tis a sad day today, last day at the coast, be going home tomorrow, even getting myself another hat did not cheer me up.










Looked at the weather back home and cringed.
Next weeks starts me on a bunch of hospital appointments and of course the inevitable huge pile of jobs waiting patiently there for me, but the one job I must get done is to test and fire up the stove in the shop.

We have all had a good break, like doing nothing somewhere else, we became pretty good at it.

I do hope you all have a great day even if it maybe on the chilly side.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Here's our menu for tonight at the Saltwater Grill:

http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile_menu.aspx?rid=1281&ref=1&rn=0&cmpid=em_trigger_confirm_anon_restprofile&tab=1

We have a $50 gift card to put against a meal


----------



## JL7

Morning Rex and all….

Enjoy your last day in paradise…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks everyone for the nice cutting board comments…....I'm sure Marty will be along soon to cut me down to size….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry you have to leave the coast, Rex. But your hat was well worth the trip!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Stumpy, I got 4 new hats while here.


----------



## GaryC

Here's a few caps


----------



## DamnYankee

Never under estimate the power of stupid people in large groups


----------



## superdav721

That is sum funny sh%t right there Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, it's even more funny when people don't catch it. Then when they do, it's hilarious


----------



## GaryC

OK…. I've just got to bitch about this one. Have you seen the post where a guy wants to cut up a trophy into 15 pieces so each team member gets a piece? 
Am I nuts? Am I reading his post wrong? 
I just don't know what to say about the stupidity…... ???

Someone needs to check it out and tell me if I need glasses, psyc help, ...maybe I'm dreaming


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, just wonder at how many people actually get it?


----------



## GaryC

Good question, Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

Get what?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Get stuffed DY


----------



## GaryC

Keep it up, Shameless. We'll dub you "Dumb Yankee" instead


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I like that, and it fits too.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Or maybe DumbY


----------



## DamnYankee

Sometimes I wonder. "Why is that Frisbee getting bigger?" Then it hits me.


----------



## GaryC

NAILED IT, REX…..


----------



## GaryC

I heard you also stayed up all night to see what happened to the sun, then it dawned on you….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Guy on phone to doctor:
Doctor, doctor, can you come quickly? My mother in law iis at death's door. Can you come and pull her through?


----------



## DKV

Good morning all. Hope you are all having a glorius, Lord filled day.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OMG, look what the cats' dragged in.


----------



## DKV

What I would like to add to this interesting thread is some of The Jesus.

The First And Greatest Commandment

To Love the Lord Your God with all your heart, with all your soul, with all your mind and with all your strength; you must be in relationship with Him. You must have a passion for that relationship.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DKV, what a time to show up, this is abuse week here on the Stumpy thread, last week was belly button maintenance and preening.


----------



## GaryC

Puke
If we all take an enema, will it go away?


----------



## DKV

Roger, abuse away. I and My Jesus forgive and forget. Now, what did you think of the homily?


----------



## DKV

Gary, Gary, Gary…Have I insulted you lately?


----------



## ssnvet

Just got the "official" news at work…. the out of pocket cost of buying health insurance through my employer for my family is going up 40% compared to my current policy. I'm losing that policy because it is not ACA compliant. So this will be an ADDITIONAL $4K out of my pocket!

Only one problem with that… I don't have an extra $4K sitting around to give them.

So once again, I tried to go to Healthcare.gov…. TOTAL FAILURE!!!! I can't even create an account to begin the process. There's a button to push for on-line chat help. But when you push it, the pop up reads that online help doesn't work yet.

My only other option is to go with an individual policy that is not eligeable for the Federal tax credit…. When I looked into these policies last year, they started at $15K for a family plan. And they have all gone up substantially since then to comply with the ACA. So just when I can no longer affford health insurance for my family, thanks to the Gub'ment screwing the entire system up, they're going to penalize me for not having it.

Hang on to your hats come 1/1/14… I suspect we'll be reading about some of the less stable types going postal left and right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Just tell everyone in your family to not get sick, injured or suffer a psychotic break….
Then you won't need insurance!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Sorry to hear that your vacation is coming to an end.
Nice hats BTW!


----------



## Gene01

A polar bear walks into a bar and says to the bartender, "I'll have a gin
..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­…

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­…

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

..............................­…...........................­…...........................­…...........................­….

.......... and tonic." The bartender asks, "What's with the big pause?"

The bear responds, "I dunno… I've always had them."


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Sorry DKV, I am not keen on hominy, but the wife loves it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

DKV, you'll probably find that there are many souls to be saved over at the Hand planes thread.
You are welcome here.
The Lord said "let there be light" - and there was, you could see for bloody miles.


----------



## DIYaholic

Salt Bin Progress….

We had a paving contractor do the paving:









I made a sandwich today….









This is one of two beams that will support the roof structure. Two layers of 1/2" ply sandwiched between three 2" x 12" x 18'-7", all glued and nailed. I think we start building the walls on Friday &/or Saturday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I always give praise for light….
Michelob Light, that is!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I'd love to set up a pint size version of a salt shed similar to that Randy…. I need to find something bigger than a retaining wall block and smaller than a Jersey barrier though :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Contact a cast/cement company, they may have a solution. Also a hardscape/masonry company could have something also.

I'm hoping to find a company that will make a giant pretzel….
To go with all that salt.
Then a gianormous "cold one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
"The Woodwright's Shop" is airing….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who's the guy with the long hair and sandals?

Reminds me of the SNL sketch from the 90's where Jesus comes to see Dic Clark and his office boy tells him to take a number.


----------



## superdav721

*Why is that Frisbee getting bigger?*
FUNNNNNNY


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm heading out to see "The Chef"....
gotta work on his website.
I have to earn my dinner!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

It's finally Done


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt turned out great ,lot of memories there


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks Eddie… I'm already looking forward to the next one… I just got a lock miter bit, so I can make a cleaner joint at the four corners.

The shop looks like a bomb went off in it !


----------



## ssnvet

Randy, we've made up our own "glue lams" at work for very long crates (as in 55'). If your careful and do it right (which it certainly looks like you have done) , they will be very strong


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice project, Maniac. And nice family. That's one of the memories you'll cherish forever.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Did you notice that Night falls, but it doesn't break AND day breaks, but it doesn't fall.


----------



## ssnvet

Waxing philosophic on us, are we Eddie.

I need to put the kids to bed and mix a stiff drink and ponder that one :^)


----------



## GaryC

Nice work, Matt. Turned out great. And she will love it forever.

Don't ponder Eddie's stuff. You'll go nuts. He's one of those guys that drives on a parkway and parks on a driveway


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's deep, eddie. You just blew my mind.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Any of you folks use "smart phones"?* What kind and what do you use them for? Any woodworking aps?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ponder this:
If you are traveling at the speed of light….
& you turn on your headlights….
Do they do anything???

Stumpy,
I use a "Windows" smartphone and a "Windows RT" tablet….
Both are used to surf the internet. You know, Graigslist, LumberJocks, XXX sites!!!
Haven't used any WW apps, yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Just a dumb trac phone here…

I have an iPad, but haven't found any of the WW apps interesting… But may check out the ID Wood app some day.


----------



## GaryC

I have a smart phone. Problem is…...it doesn't have a smart operator


----------



## Kean

I use an Android powered smartphone (Motorola Droid 4). The only wood related app I've got on it though is a Board Foot calculator.

-K


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Have you considered an "Operator Upgrade"???

Sleep well all….
If you are just awakening….
I hope good dreams were had!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
That blanket chest is absolutely superb! Judging from the pics, Mary E. agrees.
Everytime she opens it, she'll have all those great memories. And, you just may have given birth to another woodworker. Congratulations.


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!

Stumpy - I use an iPhone and iPad. 
Woodworking Apps - 
-Lowes, HomeDepot-for shoping/pricing some basic stuff
-Woodshop Widget (from Woodwhisperer)-board foot calculator (including cost calculations), wood comparision (hardness, gravity, shrinkage), decimal/fraction conversion, movement calculator, species, shellac mixing, squarnes calculator
-Harmonia-calculates Golden Ratio, Silver Ratio, Pi, Golden Ratio Squared -I use this when designing boxes and shadowboxes


----------



## GaryC

I don't know about the pumpkin but, there sure is front all over the pasture


----------



## Gene01

Life is good. A full day in the shop is scheduled. The first in a few days. 
Sanding is on the agenda. LOTS of sanding.


----------



## bandit571

Off work tonight, then back at it four the next four nights, at 12 hours per. Not a thing else will get done but checking for cracks, from the inside of my eyelids.

Got a couple small nicks on a finger, should I just soak the finger…..in cider????

All those in favour of banning any tempeture below 50 degrees, say "AYE!" Unless it is involved with something to drink, of course.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always used smart phones and PDAs- back before it was trendy to do it. People made fun of my big phone, asked what I needed a carry around computer for, etc. Now everybody has one. I just got a new one- the Samsung Galaxy Note. It's gigantic, so big that I use it now instead of my tablet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marc (The Wood Whisperer) sent me his new book this morning. I'm reading it with my coffee. It's about using a few hand tools to compliment your power tool shop. I'll write a review when I'm done, but it seems like a good read so far.


----------



## Gene01

I like these guys (Incremental Tools). Innovative stuff and well made.
But this is rather dumb. 
Anybody with a decent set of open end wrenches already has gauges for thickness.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene - by my experience not all open ended wrenches are precisely machined to size, in fact they are ever so slightly over sized. Ever try to put a precisely 1/2" round peg into a precisely drilled 1/2" hole? Same with open ended wrenches, even the best are a hair over sized in order to work on the less than precisely manufactured nuts and bolts.

Though I agree the tool is kinda stupid and not worth the expense.


----------



## Gene01

DY,
You are, of course, correct. However, When I use a 1/2" spiral router bit or dado set, to plow a dado, then plane a piece to fit, using the open end wrench as a thickness guide, I get a nice fit. 
Just to be sure of a fit, I used to lay the wrench on the bit or dado set before the cuts. It always fit, so I quit doing that.
The gauge from Incremental is probably dead on. I really don't work to that close tolerances. If I did, I'd use my digital calipers.


----------



## bandit571

Evening Twerps..

Laid down for an afterwork nap, Uncle Charlie (Horse) ruined that. Damn water pills….

Have a bench covered in hand planes right now, need to find a way to put them up out of the way. Other Half has already vetoed the window seat upstairs, though. Might have to cobble something up. Maybe a thing that hangs down from the overhead joists???

Van needs tires! Van needs a ring job. Van needs either a new engine mounting thingy, or maybe a good welder guy to fix the one that snapped in two. Van might need to be retired, and something else brought in???


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you must have been sanding a lot. This place is covered in dust


----------



## JL7

Anybody seen Andy??


----------



## ssnvet

Nope….. 74 didn't make a showing today either.


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe the "Missing Nubbers" are trying to avoid Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day comes to a close….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Marty who?


----------



## bandit571

Wake UP! Missing the sun rise, again! Want to sleep away a FRIDAY???

First of four work nights, tonight…...YUCK.

Still have a few scraps of pine in the shop, might cobble something together next week….

I can download from my camera onto this Library computer, can't edit the photos, can see what I post until I post the whole thread. Then I would have to go back and try again. SUCKS..


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Don't get out the dust rag, just yet. I'm not done.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I don't own one…


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit - who you telling to wake up?! I ran 6 miles before the sun even thought of waking up.

I do more by 9am than most people do all day…...largely becasue I start SO DAMN EARLY!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, by tomorrow morning, I would have been getting off from a 12 hr shift.

Working an entire weekend?? Finally get off Tuesday morning, and they wanted me to work that Tuesday night? Ah, NOPE!

Monday I will be married for just 41 years….


----------



## StumpyNubs

The big four-one, eh? Well, have a happy one, Bandaid!


----------



## DIYaholic

What? Huh? I was supposed to wake this morning???

Another day of leaf wrangling has concluded….
Salt Bin framing begins in earnest tomorrow AM….
No rest for the wicked!!!


----------



## bandit571

Table made of found pine has been table-napped!









I guess the better half thought she could hide it under all that stuff?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
According to the date stamp….
That table was table-napped a while ago!!!
Back to the future???


----------



## ssnvet

Nice little table Bandit …. I like it!


----------



## ssnvet

Trying to. glue up a cooling/cutting fluid tank to go in my mill stand from ABS plastic panels…. But I think I blew it.

I'm using the correct adhesive, but the 1/4" panels bowed when I clamped it. :^(

Of course, now that I've thought about it, there were ten easy ways to have better attempted this


----------



## GaryC

Matt, a little heat and slight pressure will fix that


----------



## DIYaholic

It may be Friday night….
But it ain't the start of a weekend!!! ;^(

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

I Need COFFEE!!!


----------



## Bagtown

COFFEES ON!
Winter is here.
Supposed to be -21C with the windchill today. Thats about -6 F for you guys south of the border.
Just starting to make some beef stew for lunch.
Its early out.
Gets dark here now at about 4:15 in the afternoon, and the sun is rising around 9:00 am. Another five weeks and that trend will start to reverse.
I'm hoping to touch some woodworking tools later today (after my afternoon nap of course). I have a small corner in the living room where I think I can do a little work. We'll see…...

Well have a great day everyone and drop by for a bowl of Guiness Stew around noon.

Mike


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Sorry 'bout your work schedule. It sucks! But, I'd rather be building than some other tasks. 
Bandit, She has good taste. I can see why she "napped" it. Nice table.

Another 1/2 day of sanding, some sawing, some staining and turn it over to SWMBO for the poly. Then this little honey do is mostly done. Just in time for some football games. 
Why does 'Bama have to play so late?


----------



## Bagtown

hmmmmm….
This thing is losing my posts….


----------



## Bagtown

.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Can you deliver coffee & Guiness stew???

Being in "The Great White North"....
maybe your 'puter is frozen!!!

Time to setup "shop" and start framing….


----------



## Gene01

Strange, after my post posted, it appeared again. And Mike has a blank one.
Weird.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No avatar photos on LJs this morning. They must be trying to save us from another day looking at Rex's ugly mug.


----------



## Gene01

What happened to the icons and other graphics?


----------



## superdav721

Morning folks!
I took the wife out last night and she actually got to eat a bit of a solid meal. It stayed down and gave her little trouble.
We go next friday for the procedure.


----------



## Gene01

That's good news, Dave.
Hoping all goes well next Friday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Groan, groan, my head is back from the coast but still waiting on my body to arrive.
It was a nice break, now have a mountain of crap to do at home, hope my body arrives soon 

Nice too see everyone posting incognito this morning, mistook Stumpy for Eddie, not hard to do.

Hope everyone has a better day than I am looking forward to - not.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Rex…..at least your head that is….too much smokin' and drinkin' I'd say…..or not enough?

Good news Dave….glad to hear it….

Gene….keep the sawdust down, it's starting to cover the site…...I would think those jewelry boxes should be shapin' up here….

At least Randy's not in the bar…..or so he says…..

Good to see ya Mike…..I hear you're sending that cold sh!t our way….thanks a lot….

100% chance of rain here….better stick close to the shop…..


----------



## JL7

Dave - you've probably seen this already, cause you have more video links than God, but this is pretty cool…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Welcome home Rex me and stumpy do look a lot alike hes such a handsome brute '

Randys not in the bar


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't know who any of you people are! Your names are familiar, but the photos seem different, somehow…

Except Eddie's. Strange… do you think he's involved in this somehow????


----------



## StumpyNubs

Not only does Eddie's avatar work, he also turned me into a newt. He's a witch! Burn 'em!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mine works too now. I'm a witch! Burn me!


----------



## GaryC

It appears that pictures work for only the rich and infamous


----------



## ssnvet

It's alive !!!!

The Super Sucker is back in action….


----------



## superdav721

Holy mother of yard vacuums.
Dave got a Lathe. I will be useless for a month now.
*Insert joke here
*


----------



## DIYaholic

That makes 13+ months…
and counting!!!


----------



## GaryC

I hope he got all the body armor to go with it


----------



## superdav721

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Gene01

Amazing machine, Matt. 
Dave, Everyone is still asleep. I wish I was. I stayed awake to watch "The Tide" and the end of the Stanford game. Don't know how folks in the East and central time zones are able to stay awake for those later games.
Jeff, Mamma had some honey dos. I hope to get back to the chests today. (insert Randy's sig line here)
Will be machining drawer sides and fitting them to their runners.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning misfits.

Missed a few days of posts but still around.

Gary - I see you're on the sick list. Prayers are with you. Rex amuses us with hat pictures, perhaps you could send us pictures of your boots. No pictures between the hat and boots though….

I'll be back this afternoon to catch up. I missed the unveiling of the hope chest and want to go check it out.

Good news on the implant Dave.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Glad to see 74 back… Hope your test results were helpful.

The super sucker is sucking like a champ… But half of what goes into the truck comes back out the gaps in the cover :^(


----------



## superdav721

Gene I am out in the shop trying not to loose a finger with my lathe. I need so many new chisel handles.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, people.

Been running a donut spare tire a bit too long, it blew out yesterday. Replaced with a Wally-world one for $83 for their cheapest regular sized tire. One replaced three to go.

Had to call off last night, due to the tire issues.

Found out where that little pine table disappeared to









someone had hid it under a few things in the bedroom…


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTO, err that ain't right!!!

Good afterno, nope!

Hello Everyone,
That'll work!!!

Good to see you (*insert your name*)!!!

Just woke up and in need of a nap already….


----------



## bandit571

Rain, wind, storms all day today.

Mid 60 for highs today ( in November??)

Not much planned for the Dungeon Shop. Bench is covered in tools, anyway









Somewhere, there is a bench, under all this stuff??


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Sandra 74, don't go there. My wife tells me and everyone that I have the largest collection of men's wear in the western hemisphere - no kidding.
I must have at least 50 suits, about 100 ties, many many shirts of all flavours, 3 tuxes and gobs of shoes. I am told I could open my own clothing store with my inventory. Anyone who doubts me, then just come and see.

My body arrived from the coast early this morning and I have been busy connecting my brain to it.
Got to sort out my hospital appointments for the week, first one is Monday for shots in lower back which have obviously become needed over the past few days.

Hope everyone has a great day….....more later.


----------



## Gene01

Rex, 
Hope the reconnection goes as planned. 
Do you think that the interval between shots in the back will become longer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, we couldn't find a use for you before.

Hey! You said to insert a joke.

Seriously though. 
Glad to hear the wife kept food down. 
Now what kind of lathe did you get. 
I wanna see a picture.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gene,
It became pretty obvious for the last few days that the lower back shots were wearing off, the Monday re-shot schedule was made a month ago, so I thin they almost have it right.
I also have at the end of the week, the 2nd nuclear infusion which also helps all bone pain, so between the two, I am feeling confident.
I'm sure the docs will be watching the results an make any adjustments needed for individuals reactions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Are those rehabs in the wings? Or are you just a mess, err The bench a mess???

Rex,
With your body disconnected….
Why didn't you replace it and upgrade???

Dave,
William said it!!! *PICTURES!!!*

My Buffalo Bills are playing the NJ Jets today.
The game is airing, here in the Green Mountain State….
I won't be doing much of anything as a result!!!

I almost forgot….
I posted a "I Not Worthy" blog entry. http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/38580
I can't get the link button to work!!! ;^(


----------



## bandit571

Cleaning tools up, after a project, tends to make for a crowded bench..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I tried to do that, but the only upgrade or replacement that could be found was an Eddie double, so wisely I stuck with the same old body. I know I made the right choice.


----------



## JL7

Yeah Dave…..where are the pictures??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My lathe just about made me crap my pants a few minutes ago. 
Blog post later.

Dave, PICS


----------



## superdav721

Its is a mini harbor freight 10 by 18 1/2 horse power.
The wife wanted Christmas ornaments and I took a 20% coupon and got it.
It was dead centered right out of the box.
Next I need a chuck. They have changed the fittings to a standard size.
#2 MT and 8 tpi on the threads.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's nice Dave.

If you're buying a new chuck, $89 for the economy chuck from penn state is about the best deal I've seen. That's what I'm using. Comes with the adapter for two different thread sizes. My lathe is 1×8TPI.


----------



## superdav721

Self centering William?
I spent about 6 hours watching Capt. Eddie last night.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Dave…...I presume those are your some of your turning there?


----------



## superdav721

Yep, a chisel handle, small mallet and a shaving brush.
Thanks Jeff..


----------



## bandit571

SIL lost her battle today. Details later..Have to get my suit cleaned up for the funeral..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Sorry to hear that she has passed.
Her pain is eased now. Your pain is sure to ease, as time passes.
My best to you and your family!


----------



## superdav721

Damn Bandit.
So sorry.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your loss Bandit…...


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that Bandit. 
A poem remembered from my MIL's funeral. Hope it gives you and yours the solace Phyllis and I received on reading it.

"God saw her getting tired and cure was not to be.
So he put his arms around her and whispered 'Come to me' "


----------



## Bagtown

A sad day Bandit.
Sorry to hear it.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for your loss Bandit…. Her suffering is over….. Saying a prayer for your brother.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Dave. The economy chuck is self centering. I've ha very little issue with mine. Actually you were here the only time I ha an issue with mine. It kept loosening up on it's own. I disassemble it (campy eddie also done a video on that), cleaned it good and I haven't had anymore problems.


----------



## ssnvet

I patched up the gaps In my ad hoc truck cover and deployed the Super Sucker again today. Worked great! Drove to the dump with Skipper, only to find that they close earlier than I thought. Took Skipper to the soccer park to play long distance fetch with the "chucker" ... But afterwards my truck pooped out on me :^(

It seemed to be electrical… Even starter fluid didn't help. And of course, I left my cell phone at home. So I threw a bungee cord on Skipper and walked him 2 miles to my MIL's to borrow her car. Went home to get tools and then back to the truck… Which promptly started on the first try. :^(

I'm all done…

Putting a small tool box back in the truck… And going back to the " never drive it without an emergency plan" strategy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Mike!

Bandit, sorry for your loss. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Got one test back, was in for another on Friday. Rather than go into details, I'm going to wait until I know something for sure, but it looks like I MAY be on my way to a diagnosis.

On my way to look at some projects.


----------



## Bagtown

So, I mentioned a little while ago that I literally gave away my shop a month or so ago and we are starting over.
We're living in a one bedroom basement apartment, that really doesn't have much to offer other than we're allowed to have our dog here with us. It's in a house that was built in 1972, we listen to the furnace a lot, and we have no control over the thermostat. $2000. a month… Yes housing is expensive up here.
But I am missing making things. I did bring some galoot tools here with me and in a small corner of our small living room I have the starting of a workplace…










And here's my first bit of wood to play with.










Things should be interesting.

Mike


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, you could call it 'deconstructing' your artistic methodology and put on a beret…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope a diagnosis and answers come quickly!

Mike,
You have found a way to scratch that (WW) itch….

My Buffalo Bills kicked NJ Jet butt today….


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..hope those tests bring some good news….it's a long time coming…..

I like the new shop Mike…...looks like a winner to me…..

Still wondering where Andy is…..I have a bucket full of scraps with his name on it…...no posts for a week??

Speaking of missing…...Marty…..get out of the rain!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is my latest blog post covering the last few days.
Now I have a short project post I must go work on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And here is my short project post.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Bandit, so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you.

Sandra, good luck with the tests, maybe a solution to your problem?

Nice lathe Dave, looks like you have got the hang of it already.

Hope everyone had a good day, mine was so-so with no time to do anything I wanted to do - sigh.


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Hoping for the best for you.

Mike, 
Looks like a good start. Galooting gives you time to consider the next step.

Andy's probably having way too much fun with his new mill.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit very sorry to hear of your loss , prayers for you brother and family , i


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet lath Dave, another lathe addict ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, Eddie and Dave have both done it.
I demand ya'll change your names and avatars back this instant.
I'm easily confused.


----------



## JL7

Love it Eddie…....*.toeachhisown*!


----------



## ssnvet

Bags….

Sound like your making the best of the situation… Your positive attitude is inspiring.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

JEFF I dont know how that happen that was a old one from year ago or longer they had lost it and made a new one i guess they found it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty pray yall are ok there saw on the new that some tornadoes had hit Indiana


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, I used to wear a green beret in the navy.

Jeff, I still have those carving tools you sent me and am hoping to put them to some good use now that I have a little corner to sit in.

Gene, I agree on having time to think. You can hear better too.

Matt, thanks. These days I'm one of the most positive and grateful folks you'll meet.

Dave, once you start turning you'll never look back. Nice lathe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ms Debbie said they were working on the site , guess it changed on the fix they had tried years ago and colden find that name ,it was the name i had for my boat


----------



## JL7

Eddie….or *toeachhisown* ...funny stuff…..you know you can change it back right?

Sandra and Mike….the Rob Ford thing makes us thinks that Canada is not that different….....


----------



## JL7

Carve away Mike….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff and William


----------



## JL7

eddie is *BACK!* Hey my friend…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe that Marty is behind all the Avatar aberrations….
Notice that he hasn't been found anywhere near the "seen of the crime"???

My one day weekend has ended….
Leaf wrangling will be the order of the day tomorrow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff, the Rob Ford thing is crazy.


----------



## JL7

Like Monica and Bill….....


----------



## JL7

Like firing a shot across the bow….....


----------



## superdav721

OK I got up at dawn Sunday and turned till my feet were screaming at me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grumble morning all. Who's making coffee?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Hey! I see eddie again!

Dave, you done messed up. 
I told you how addicting the lathe is. 
I HAVE to get you over here and let you turn a pen or two with my tools and supplies so you'll be willing to go buy a mandrel and kits and end mill and pen press and …...well the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## superdav721

oh no, I aint gettin no where near a pin kit.


----------



## Gene01

I shoulda knowed better!

Yesterday, I was cutting a 1/4X1/4 dado in maple drawer sides for the wooden slides using a 1/4" router bit w/ a 1/2 shank. 
Bit broke off after 18" due to the heat build up because I didn't allow for the dust build up in the cut. 
Luckily, the broken bit was contained within the cut. 
I shoulda listened to that little voice telling me it was a bad idea.

Maybe *cutting dados with a dado blade* is a better idea.

At least I don't open paint cans with a chisel.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. I've had pretty good luck cutting dado's with router bits… but you have to have a way to get the dust and chips out of the slot.

A spiral bit will pull them down below the table….. but they are pricey.

I bought a DC accessory for my Bosch router (and think most brands make something similar)...










The one I received must be a newer version, as it snaps into the cutout in the side of the router base, and I keep it hooked up to my ext. wing router table router all the time. When hooked up to my shop vac, it pulls with a pretty strong suction and pulls the chips down thorugh the gap in the router table insert.

No chip build up….. no heat…. no burnt bits…. no burnt wood… no excessive force required to cut…. no broken bits.


----------



## HamS

Morning, I don't have much to say. The storms were nasty, but not as bad as what other folks had to deal with.


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
I have a couple 1/4" up spirals that I use in an over arm router. I was just too lazy to change out the collet in the table router. I mean, 3 minutes is just too precious… Sorta penny wise and pound foolish.
I like that vac idea under the table. But, my table router is a PC 7518 motor in a fairly beefy Jessem lift. Not sure how a under table vac system could be engineered for it. 
My fence has an integral vac system. But that only helps when the bit is buried in the fence.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,
great tunes Jeff 
checked with Andy seems he really hasnt retired yet working a show in OKC

In OKC working the AQHA World Championship show thru the 24th. 16 hour days at the show and no internet. Too tired to get online when I get to the motel. Thanks for worrying about me and let my buddies know. Andy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

coffee


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Where's the turning photos? And I don't mean photos of your sore feet. *William* posted his turning. Why can't you be more like William?

*Bandit*- That sucks, man. You'll get lots of support here, among friends.

*Eddie*- 16 hours with no internet? Is it in a cave?

*Sandra*- Welcome back!

*Ham*- I am shocked that we didn't lose power. The wind was incredible yesterday and it's still blowing pretty good out there this morning!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy it kind of defeats the theme of my woodworking. I have a pole lathe and have used it. I just need a loot of stuff this Christmas and the pole lathe would have really wore me out. I will do some for you guys. 
Oh and I have a few things on my metal bench for you that need hardening and polishing. I will get them to you as soon as I can. 
The turning is a blast. I have had only two things go fling across the room. 
Are the upper end harbor freight turning tolls worth a crap?
I am using a few of the low end that William gave me a few months ago and making a few od my own.


----------



## superdav721

25 away from my 10000 th post


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Just getting ready to leave for my appt. to have lower back injections. My daughter is taking me because I am not allowed to drive home.

Been watching the news and saw the awful sights of devastation in IA and MI, hope our folks there are all OK. Ham you were lucky there.

Bandit, we are thinking of you, you have friends here who will help you in any way they can, use us.

Jeff, I hope things are going better for you.

Gary, we are here for you too, need to hear from you.

William, hope you are having a less pain day, you are one of the core members of our group - and don't you forget it.

And Dave, almost @10,000 eh? Just shows you who runs their mouth off


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I have heard good things about the "upper end" set at HF. Mustache Mike has a set but I don't think he's used them much. But a lot of people seem to like them. You can also get some really good deals on older Craftsman sets on ebay if you watch the listings.

With your metal working skills, you should make your own carbide tipped tools. Here's a thread with a ton of info on making them.


----------



## DamnYankee

boo


----------



## superdav721

boo who?


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

go Dave

stumpy sorry that was a pm from Andy hes working a show in OKC why he been out of pocket


----------



## ssnvet

Gene….

A router table with an enclosed chamber surrounding the router body and a DC pipe coming off the back end can achieve the same result. I've thought about making one out of a plastic corrugated box or a 5 gal plastic bucket with the hose attaching to the bottom.










or… maybe you could squeeze this gizmo in your lift mechanism


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do I really gotta read all of those???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did notice Matt wrestling with a worm and who is this Dave critter with a lathe???


----------



## boxcarmarty

My rampage alarm was going off and of course, 74 was at the top of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I seen you caught hell up your way yesterday. I hope all is well…..


----------



## Gene01

Matt, the enclosure looks like a winner for me. And the plastic bucket appeals to my frugal nature!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played hookie from work today so I could enjoy all ya'alls wonderful personality's…..

Yea, that was some funny S***.....


----------



## HamS

Kokomo was hit badly, wehad a couple of downed trees and blown off shingles. I have not inspected my roof in daylight, but nothing serious in my immediate area.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, why not?

Rex, I know I am a core member here. 
I play a very important role here. 
I post just to get on everyone's nerves. 
Then everyone appreciates this thread so much more when I'm not here.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You got that all wrong!
We appreciate ALL threads….
when you are not there!!!

Ham,
Glad there were no major issues!!!

Marty,
You need to move to a town more susceptible to tornadoes!!!

Stumpy,
I thought maybe all that wind….
Was coming from YOU!!!
Glad all is well!!!

Ohhhh….
Segmented bowl turning….
On "The American Woodshop"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I've seen the inside of a tornado. How much closer do I need to get???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The tornado didn't pick you up and throw you around….
So are you saying that even the tornado didn't want you around??? ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Excuse my mistake randy. 
But we were talking about THIS thread. 
Wake up and kept up.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, I knew there was a reason we got on so well. I have been having these nerve injections.


----------



## superdav721

OK I went to the shop and tossed a piece of firewood on the lathe. I didn't launch it across the shop and now I really need a chuck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is the purpose of a "chuck"....
To chuck wood across the shop???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

theres Marty good to see you didnt set sucked up in one of those torndoes and end up in Kansas


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave get your shield and hard hat on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i found a half a fith of maple crown royal ,goes good even with pancakes


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- What are you going to do with your tenth of CR?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im going to drink my part , , its the only right thing to do


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, keep it to yourself, Eddie!
That is not the way we do things here.
Here in Stumpyville, we share!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening evening evening. Hope I'm not too late to the party.

Neighbour came over this evening to help me start to put things back in the kitchen cupboards. The flooring tiles didn't show up blah blah blah. Kitchen reno is dragging on.

My shop is littered with trivial things like bags of flour, cabinet doors, shelves, boxes, etc etc…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Maybe it would be easier to just keep the kitchen in the garage….
& move your shop into what used to be a kitchen!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Brilliant Randy! Why didn't I think of that. Then in the summer, it would be an open air kitchen with the door open.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Throw in….
A few café tables….
Chianti bottles with a candle….
Red checkered table clothes….

I'll take a reservation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Leno is telling jokes….
That's my cue, to call it a night!

Can someone, when I wake, please have coffee ready!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning.

74 kitchen renos go forever.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I wanna go to the shop. 
Don't know if that is happening today though. 
Is it springtime yet?
With these swinging temperatures keeping me on this nightmare of a roller coaster, I wish I could just do like bears and hibernate for the winter.


----------



## GaryC

Morning, Ham
Morning, William
Morning lurkers
Good coffee.
Grinding down and epoxy inlay. Sure takes time
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.

Slept til 6 am! almost a record for me. Took a new OTC allergy pill yesterday morning that pretty much knocked me out all day. Naps are not my thing but I slept an hour after breakfast and four hours after lunch and another nine hours last night. 
From now on, I'll just put up with the sneezes.

Ham and *74*, Ain't it the truth?

William, Spring is just around the corner. But that corner is 5 months away. I'm with you. I hate cold weather.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Coffee is good. Ham, our expert in kitchen remodeling, words should be heeded on the monumental long term task 74 has embarked upon.

William, may have some good info about back pain fixes that I will scan and send to you, I'll scan the document and email it to you sometime today.

Actually I like cold weather, but only on Christmas day.

Somehow today I am going to get to the shop, if only briefly. Still unpacking things from the coast trip and putting them away.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Back in the shop for a short visit:










The back injections from yesterday are really starting to kick in …............................wheeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bandit571

After work nap completed, mountain Dew drained.

Funeral is this Thursday, down in Dayton , OH.

Just hanging around and trying to stay …...me..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morn…. I mean afternoon. What happened to the morning? they say time flies when your having fun…. I just didn't realize I was having so much fun :^(

FWIW, ABS plastic adhesive (actually melts the plastic and forms a weld) is some wicked stinky stuff. Last night I was sealing up the plastic tank I'm making and realized ….. I have a NIOSH cartridge mask, and now would be a good time to use it.

Lesson learned at work today….. when you push and make people rush, you make mistakes…. uh duh!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hang in there Bandit.

BTW if anyone is wondering where the Dauphin is, well he is up to his ears in design work for the stands and bleachers for the new Baylor University Football stadium. Currently he is working 50+ hours a day on it. Of course it was an executive decision not to start on the design earlier.


----------



## DIYaholic

Commitments for the day job have been met! ;^0
No leaf wrangling today!! ;^)
Worked on snow blowers!!! ;^(

Bandit,
We're here for you!
Don't know what good I can do, though!!! ;^)

Rex,
Those aren't narcotic injections, are they???

Matt,
If you ever forget your respirator….
William has one you can borrow!!!


----------



## JL7

LOL…......

Randy…..as Eddie would say…..you ain't right…..

Rex is back in the shop…....with camera in hand…..ye haw…

Scored some nice Cherry (no pun intended) and Maple today….....there is a young guy that lives about 5 miles from here that finds these "lost" trees that nobody wants and cuts them into boards. Got a few 12/4 Cherry slabs for only $20 each…...

Eddie…..how are the pancakes?

Gene….scary stuff with the broken bit….hope you get that figured out…...

Gotta run….......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff the pancakes got me drunk ,dont think i want to eat that many at one sitting 
them dam Canadians have some good maple up there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Bandit , pray your bothers ok


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex tell Dauphin to make it out of wood and put some of us to work ,ill bring some wood glue

randys got a band saw stumpys got a table saw and a few hundred planes matt got the big vac 
martys got beer ,between all of us we could build a stadium ,


----------



## DIYaholic

…..as Eddie would say…..you ain't right…..

Are you trying to say that I'm WRONG???
You obviously have mistaken me for Marty!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I'm not sure what they are, but I tell you it is neat to watch the 2 X-Ray monitors and see your spine and the injection needles being directed.

My visit to the shop today was very refreshing. I made a decision that the first task is to finish some of the projects that are not completed, so far I have in mind 7 which are far enough along to not take too much time, the others will be behind them.
Apparently my bird house class has gone viral and I have several other kids who want to build single or multiple bird houses …........what have I started?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

William, did you get that info I emailed to you? They are setting me up for that treatment next month.

In case you guys are wondering, when I had my pain injections yesterday, they told me about a new treatment they were offering. Basically they insert electrodes in your spine where the nerves tell the brain you are in pain. Then they "electrocute" the nerves so that no messages can be sent, then take out the electrodes. They say it can give you a pain free back for 2 years, and then it can be repeated.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Oh the treatment is called *Radiofrequency Neurotomy*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Had a box at the shop door this evening from Sawstop. A bunch of new cartridges for testing. Now I need a pack of hotdogs!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Why hotdogs….
Are you out of Nubs???


----------



## superdav721

Bandit keep on trucking.


----------



## JL7

I cut…..










I glued:




























6 crazy boards in the works…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Jeff, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

How the dogie refit worked out for the trip


----------



## JL7

Did you "Glue" there Rex?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Jeff, like no, but I did get stuck into a steak


----------



## JL7

No pictures necessary for that one Rex…....Thanks…..


----------



## JL7

Now I want steak…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I had steak last night….
But, not at a Holiday Inn express, at home.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, didn't you mean, the Chef's home?


----------



## JL7

Crap…..everybody's having steak but me…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Burp


----------



## JL7

Excuse you…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I had Bearnaise sauce with mine…..


----------



## JL7

Belch…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Aw stop fussing about the steak Jeff, it was only a 14 oz NY strip, mashed potatoes with heavy cream, butter, parsley and a touch of garlic, Bearnaise sauce and Asparagus side.


----------



## JL7

Rog - I hope your Bird House Builds carry on…and may many get your cool advice…..


----------



## GaryC

I had steak tonight. It was chicken fried…...


----------



## JL7

Darn it Gary….........


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

You know Jeff, I do like teaching these little buggers. It takes a lot of time though


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I have left overs, Jeff


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, mmmmmm.
Covered in country gravy and served with a loaded baked potato


----------



## JL7

You have time Rog…....!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come visit me Gary and I'll show you a country store/eatery that serves up the biggest and best CFS you have ever flopped your lip over.


----------



## GaryC

I just may do that, Rex. My motto….have choppers, will travel.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Jeff, but it impedes my projects work


----------



## JL7

Post overload….....push….


----------



## DIYaholic

My steak was a Delmonico….
Baked tater with sour cream….
Maple glazed carrots….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, my dessert was a Del-Monte


----------



## DIYaholic

Grand Marnier….
Was my dessert of choice!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, just make sure it's not a hospital appointment day, but hey we could both go and have a ball with the nurses.


----------



## GaryC

Got my shop time scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ain't that the truth Gary


----------



## superdav721

mmmmmm steak!


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I have a nurse here that objects to me having a ball with other nurses. But, I've heard, what happens in Waco stays in Waco…..


----------



## superdav721

No, how about looking for a tool that you are holding in the other hand.


----------



## JL7

Bingo Gary…...


----------



## DIYaholic

mmmmm steak.
Is much better than…..
Steak-Um.


----------



## superdav721

I had chilli
Fart!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, my hospital visits are at Scott and White - Temple, so secrets stay there


----------



## superdav721

15 more posts and I will role 10,000


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Dave - What a *gas*tronomical delight.


----------



## GaryC

Ya know, Rex….one of the nice things about being a Texan is you don't have to be a Jew to go to Temple


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Dave, now that you have cleared the room …..........


----------



## JL7

Dave we can can FART are whey there:

FART


----------



## JL7

FART


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, lets face it, we are a couple of gentilemen


----------



## JL7

FART


----------



## GaryC

Rex, I agree completely


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

All this farting online seems to have made the need to dump some of the steak I had earlier. Glad I had the Bearnaise sauce with it, makes for a smooth slippery exit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Agreeing with Rex….
Can prove hazardous to your sanity!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, that's enough of insulting Gary. He's a REAL man - he has a tractor


----------



## superdav721




----------



## GaryC

I…have sanity? Where?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, just do a Google search for it.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## GaryC

Yes….Yes….I have a gentleman tractor


----------



## GaryC

Rex, you know what they say….. of all the things I've lost in my life, I miss my mind the most


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Check the LJ "lost & Found", for your sanity….
See if Ted & Bags are there, while you are at it!!!,


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

I disagree Dave…....that was a "Please don't sh!t your pants" ....FART…..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

*OOPS*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Man, these depends certainly hold a load. May need Marty's truck to move them.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Glad I had them held up with suspenders


----------



## GaryC

I was thinking of having a snack but,............


----------



## JL7

7 more…...


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

That's the best you can do?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

close…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

It's all your's 10K man…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's see it, Dave….


----------



## JL7

Drama…..Right???


----------



## superdav721

Do you have any idea the crap that searching for #'s pulls up on google images.


----------



## superdav721

To all my friends.

Have fun 
and live a little!


----------



## JL7

Have you ever been to Colorado?


----------



## superdav721

LAg.
I hate lag.
The thread is slow!


----------



## JL7

Bingo…...


----------



## superdav721

Yes I have Jeff. My dad had to retire when I was 6. When I got out of school we crawled up in a moble home and saw the USA for 3 months every summer. Right up until he died.
I got to stay on an Indian res in Arizona for 2 months. That was cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,

*CONGRATS!!!*
What does it take to post *10,000*....
Besides a lot of hot air!!!


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave…..There is so much cool stuff out there…....

Congrats on the 10K!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well I feel like I have read ALL Dave's 10k post tonight. I am now tired and need my beauty sleep - yes Randy, some of us do need it.

Well, it's goodnight from me and hopefully 10k Dave 

See ya tomora


----------



## superdav721

Randy this thread and a lot of BS.
Jeff I loved the travel when I was a kid.
Still do now.
I want to go to New Zealand, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Rex.

Dave,
That trip may happen….
Just gotta live the dream!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

High temp of 35….
and leaf wrangling is forecasted for tomorrow.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Rex, I did get your email but have not read it yet. I'll get to it sometimes today.
Hope all is well in Stumpyland. 
Ya'll have a swell day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*WOW*- Someone mentions steak and it leads to 91 posts! And only half of them contain the word "fart" !


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Wife made coffee when she got up. Unfortunately, that was 3:00 AM. At 7:00, it's a bit rank.
Like some other things, though….It's better than nothing.


----------



## HamS

Morning
Last night was two mini concerts and a reception, tonight I set up for a fashion show I am doing the sound and lighting for. The show is tomorrow night. Not much shop time around Christmas time for musicians.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin' to ye!

Eggs over easy, and Potatoe flapjacks with grated cheese. Sorry, don't do coffee. On my third Mountain Dew.

Have to dig out the three piece suit, and hopefully find a shirt and tie. Hate Funerals…

Been Maintainence day on the planes yesterday, might get around to doing the chisels today. Day off today, too.

One one thing I miss this time of year? Going out to a Fish Fry. All-U-can-eat kind, with the fries, slaw, Baked Beans, and a refillable pitcher of Draft Beer to wash it down. Used to go to one each fall month, and into spring. Most of the people I went with to these, are now gone. After all the food, sit around and play cards all night….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy

William, glad you got it, very interesting reading.

Ham, are you doing any special Christmas concerts?

Gene, so the coffee was up before you and waiting.

Bandit, sounds like a good breakfast. I bet the old suit you dig out has flared pants.
Yes, seems like all the good times we had with friends in the past gets very lonely, chin up old chap, stiff upper lip and all that.

Today I am hoping to get to the shop to sort out some of those uncompleted projects to get finished. I'll let you know how it goes.

Hope y'all have a great day and a lot of fun.


----------



## GaryC

Check this out

http://www.viralnova.com/tree-trunk-carving/


----------



## DamnYankee

Wish I had a "before" pciture of this.








Friends of mine asked me to shorten an antique writing desk into a coffee table. The picture is the end result. 
To do this I had to figure out how to…
1- cut the legs off evenly…did this by attaching a piece of plywood to each of the long sides and running it through the table saw. this made the cuts square/perpendicular to the center point of the legs and parallel to the the top.
2- use the original feet without too much mismatched transition (feet narrower than leg at cut-off by about 1/8")...reattached feet with dowels and then use chisel to round over the leg at the cut-off giving it a similar rounded look as other parts of the leg…very close, delicate work for me at least
3- reattach the stretcher without taking the legs all the way off…did this by cutting the dowels a little short…dowels holding stretcher on intersected with dowels holding feet on…so attached stretcher first pushing the dowels almost flush into the legs, lined dowel holes in stretcher up with dowels then with a narrow screwdirver pushed dowels into holes in strecher accessing the dowels through the holes drilled for the dowels that would hold the feet on (got all that?)


----------



## GaryC

Nice work, Shameless. My guess is they were real happy with your work


----------



## HamS

Rex,

Nov 22, wabash open house
Nov 24, Thanksgiving service
Dec 6 3:00 pm Community choir concert at St . Patrick in lagro, in.
Dec 6&7 7:00PM Madrigal dinner at Honeywell center
Dec 15, 7:00PM Cantata 1stUMC Wabash
Dec 29, 10:00am Cantata Lincolnville UMC Church
That is my current schedule.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ham, wow, that's some schedule. I'm sure you and your audience will enjoy it all. See if you can collect some pics from each performance and make a holiday album to share with us.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

In fact, why don't ALL OF US take some Christmas/holiday pictures and post them here on this thread for everyone to see. Would be so nice to have a "family at Christmas" picture(s) from each of us.
Waderyer think?


----------



## superdav721

Im in Rex.
Nice table.
Ham get a nap, you are going to need it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Yeah Dave, it would be something like a Christmas card from each to all.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey troops…. server has been down most of the day…. but I can't say I'm sorry I missed out on the steak and fart fest :^o

Saw the Fiddle Bread Saw project on LJs this a.m. and just ordered some of the blades to make a few Christmas presents. Of course, I realized 4 hours later that that scalloped blade looks exactly like what we have set up on one of our jumbo (4 wheel) sliding table band saws at work. We use these saws to break down large buns (mini-van size) of urethane foam.

Oh well, I didn't need 24' of it.

Hope your all having a grand day. Blue skies and brisk but clear air here in Mainiac land.


----------



## superdav721

Matt what do you do?


----------



## bandit571

Couple of notes on a table from some pine boards

Started out to be quite simple

Next thing I knew, simple went out the door ( Not talking about Randy, either)

A curve here, a curve there, things got complicated fast. Yet, for some reason, I just couldn't put it aside. It almost had a life of it's own.

Just one of those projects that never had a plan drawn up, all in me head it was. Couldn't rest until it was completed.

Ever have a project like this? It was being the "Boss" of things. Over-worked brain CELL could not stop working on details on the project. Maybe some of eddie's voodoo magic in the Pine boards???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Heads up folks-* New episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is uploading as we speak. I like this one. I shortened it up, included a unique shop project, a great shop tip, a free jig plan and a little concluding humor.

Oh, and Mustache Mike's back on the show- plus his next scroll saw episode should be online tomorrow!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here it is!!! Please leave a comment for me. I am a very sad, lonely man who needs recognition in order to justify his existence…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I'll be checking out the episode later this evening Stumpy.

Rex - I'm in on the Christmas picture - sounds nice. With my kids still being somewhat young, we have 2 types of pictures of me at Christmas.
1 - the mom in flannel pjs who stayed up too late because of 'some assembly required' desperately clutching her coffee and doing the turkey cook time math.
2. the mom wearing an apron, a few gravy stains, desperately clutching a glass of wine.

Day two of two sick kids. Some type of flu - fever, body aches etc.

And REALLY, I go underground for a few days and come back to a fart contest???? And I wasn't invited. I prefer to 'fluff' in the same room as the dog. He can't defend himself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex im in but yall dont be laughing know how sensitive i am


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit thats a fine looking tabke if it has voodoo wood in it leave it there its looks good there been my exprense not mess with it . one time i meet a beautiful black haired women in a bar she was beautiful asked me over to her place . i thought it is true even a blind hog find a acorn everynow and then got to her house and she had a chicken hanging upside down and one of those star things on the middle of the floor and candles everywhere , she told me she could make me wealthy .all her tables were black painted pine ,told me she was going to change in to something , i got in my truck and didnt even look in my rear view mirror , and was thanking the lord that i had only drunk half that fifth of wild Turkey may have stayed if i was bit more drunk ,i glad i didnt stay she may have tured me into a spider or monkey or some thing


----------



## ssnvet

LOL…. I mentioned the server being down and Dave got all excited.

I'm sooooooo glad I don't own that baby. Not my idea of a good time.

Unfortunately, my little engineering and design team cant get much done without the network, as all of the CAD files and design libraries are on it.

I'm a packaging designer and "all purpose" engineer at a privately owned industrial packaging company. We design and make shipping containers and protective packaging for industrial type products.

It pays the bills…. Well, most of them


----------



## DIYaholic

A long, cold day of leaf wrangling….
Then over to see "The Chef", to work on his website….
Got a nice meal out of it!!!

Eyes are heavy….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning…
...well, that's it ….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Gary, pass the coffee pot please


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Gary, pass the coffee pot please


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Gary, Get* 74* some coffee! She shouldn't have to ask twice.

Tomorrow is our boys' birthday. They will both be up here for a celebration. First time they've been able to celebrate together since they were 18. They will be 34.

eddie, two of my wives were witches. Of course, I didn't know it till we were married. Did I say *W*itches? Shoulda used a *B*.


----------



## superdav721

Matt that sound like a cool creative job.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like it's going to be a nice celebration Gene, enjoy.

Feeling full of p and vinegar this morning. I think it's a great day to tidy my shop. With the kitchen renos, it's been a write-off lately.

Three wives Gene? If at first you don't succeed…


----------



## Gene01

*74*,
Thanks. We'll have fun, for sure.

Get your coffee?

Third time is a charm.
43 years, so far. Hope it lasts.


----------



## GaryC

Oops, sorry for the delay, Sandra, I'm having satellite problems again. So, have two cups…..they're small
Gene, are those the HEX-wives? I have one of those. She was a real people person…..well, men anyway. Especially when I was overseas. 
Friend of mine just bought a new van for her mother. On her way home, she hit a huge buck. So much for new vans…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning all….

Dave commented…. *sound like a cool creative job.* I landed here after pulling a series of knives out of my back in my last too positions. I took a big pay cut in the process, but managed to get the chip off my shoulder after a couple years and realized that I landed in a place where I can do what I'm pretty good at.

Bandit…. * Over-worked brain CELL could not stop working on details on the project.*
I sure can relate Bandit…. I think I do my best design work at 4 a.m. laying awake in bed. Sometimes I just can't let go of an idea. You can call my Mya Assbedraggin in the morning, but by the time I get to work, I usually know exactly how to solve the proble. Daily life has too many interuptions to get any good thinking done.

I ran my first program on the little CNC mill last night…. cut a 3.5" dia. circle with a bolt pattern around it in a recycled Acrylic panel for my sump. Nothing especially pretty, as backlash in the lead screws is making my circles come out a little lumpy.


----------



## revwarguy

Matt,

Acrylic can be a liittle touchy to cnc - you have to keep the feed rate up enough to not melt it, if that is what you meant by lumpy. If backlash on screws is the issue, I use these with good effect.

One piece of advice - get a notebook for the machine, and start recording speeds, feeds, bits, DOC, etc. for various materials and note the job that was done. After a while, you will have a great reference of what works and doesn't work for lots of things. I've cut lots of species of wood and wood products, plastics, aluminum, brass, etc. with mine.

Congrats on your first cut!


----------



## HamS

Morning guys
I never gloated, but in the early fall I got an old craftsmen band saw at an auction(5 bucks but who is gloating). I finally broke a blade actually my son did, and realized I probably ought to find a manual or something. I figured out most of the adjustments, but don't know how tight to to tension the blade. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The bladeis 80X1/4 "


----------



## Gene01

Hi Ham,
There are two methods that I have used. The first should be no problem for you as a musician. 
1. Tension until you get a "C" when you twang it. Guard/guides raised all the way up.
2. Tension to close to where you think it should be. Guard/guides raised all the way up. Turn it on and slowly loosen the tension until the blade begins to flutter. Then, re tension to just where all the flutter is gone.

#2 Is my preferred method as I have a tin ear.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, my #1 and #2 didn't need loneliness as an excuse.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it begs the question…..were they lousy women or are you make lousy choices in women?? lol


----------



## HamS

Middle C? Or an octave up?


----------



## ssnvet

come on Ham…. just squeeze your legs together and you can hit the high C :^)


----------



## JL7

Ham, I used to have a Craftsman band saw that used the 80" blade and I thought it had a tension gauge on the back side..? Gene's advice is right on and if you have a tension gauge, you can sort of get an idea of where to start….


----------



## DamnYankee

pssssttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene01

See Ham, that's why I do the flutter thing.
I couldn't determine which sound was appropriate for which width of blade.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
I think it was a big dose of both!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks to those who commented on the new BCWW episode. The rest of you are dead to me…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry I am so dead to you stumpy. 
I can't watch the show though till I can get to my computer. 
Unless you are paying the data usage for me to start watching videos on my phone. 
Now that would be cool.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You are not dead to me, Willy. You and I are buds.

I just finally started paying data for my phone. It took me years to come to terms with that idea. So, maybe in a few more years I'll get used to the idea of paying yours 

Even though I now have a data plan, I haven't ever used it! I keep it turned off on the phone. I have wireless at home and in the shop, where I spend most of my time, and I have yet to go somewhere where I felt like I really HAD to have internet access. I suppose I should use it since I'm paying for it, but I have this fear of going over my limit.

Holy crap- I just realized I am turning into my dad! He used to keep his phone off (when cell phones were about 25 cents a minute) so he wouldn't have to pay for using it. I used to think it was pointless to have one if you weren't going to use it! Now I'm keeping my data off on my phone for the same reason!

That settles it. I'm doomed to become my father. Next thing you know I'll have a mustache and a mini van and a propensity to use the word "propensity" in every sentence….


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, I can not watch any vids on this #


Code:


#

# Dial-up system. Just won't load. Let alone view anything.

Church for the funeral was on the EAST side of Dayton, ohio. Burial was at the VA Center on the WEST side. Made for a LONG day down in that town.

Instead of a cop in a car to lead the procession, we had an Evil Knevil on a Honda moto cycle, with an AIR horn. Had a freeway to drive from the church to the cemetery @40mph….

First time I have gone through a burial at a VA Center. A Sargent played taps, and folded the flag, while a Command Sargent Major waited. CSM then handed the flag to my brother. VA has a "Funeral Koisk" where the service is held. One does NOT see a grave.

SIL was a veteran, brother is a retired Air Force. Married almost 20 yrs….


----------



## StumpyNubs

No prob, *Bandaid*. I was only joking about everybody who didn't comment is "dead to me". You guys should just assume that, unless I say otherwise, everything I say is a bit of "tongue in cheek". I am VERY hard to offend, and I CERTAINLY don't think I am so important that you all have to drop what you are doing and watch my stuff!

I don't say it enough, but I am eternally grateful for all you guys (and gal). You are good people, you are fun to chat with, you have problems just like all of us do and are willing to support each other, and you put up with me- it doesn't get any better than that! (That part was non "tongue in cheek"


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hope you are hanging in there….

Same "kiosk" deal at the national cemetery that my dad was buried at. I have yet to visit his actual grave.


----------



## DIYaholic

The latest installment of "Wood Porn" arrived….
Hope it doesn't get sticky….
With *glue*!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well dadblameit Stumpy.
YOU OFFENDED ME!!!!!

No. 
Not really.
I had to say that though to keep from thinking about your tongue in a cheek.
With your warped sense of humor, I don't know if you're talking about your mouth cheek or someone's butt cheek.

Ok, I'll go away now before my jokes get any worse.
Be back in a little while.
Gotta eat.

See?
You know I'm not too offended if I can mention Stumpy, butt cheeks, and still go eat dinner.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is my latest blog entry. 
Now I need to go sit on a stumpy and watch a stumpy show so I'll know what is going on with the stumpy thread so I won't get stumps.

The lame jokes just keep-a-comin tonight.


----------



## ssnvet

Parent teacher conferences tonight at the highschool. I'm so happy my oldest is having a much better experience in highschool than I ever did.

She has some really great teachers too.


----------



## DIYaholic

According to *74*....
I should have gone to bed 47 minutes ago!!!

NYTOL
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Touch of insomnia tonight.

Took my Ridgid planer to the service center an hour's drive away today. I'll be happy to have that back.

Not much else to say.

Toodles


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy went by the duck call place up the road and you cant get in there it always a bunch of folks in there ,i dont know what there looking at it just a buiding with some guys making duck calls .i go by there every day so one day when its not a lot of cars ill stop and try to catch em in there , that show keeps them gone a lot i hear. heres a video thought you would like kinda the other side of them 
http://www.faithit.com/duck-dynasty-family-never-seen-before-legacy-of-faith/


----------



## superdav721

We are off to the hospital. 3 1/2 hour drive.
I may be headed to the internetless zone.


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, I read your blog on pine a couple of days ago and was quite upset about the beginning of it. I love pine; straight, curvy, knotty - it doesn't matter. I've been turning for a few years (I practiced on pine) and want to get to some rectangular type woodworking skills and pine is perfect. I made tool storage racks for French cleats, a bottle opener box, and a veneer press - all from pine. I had plans to make something for router bits and panicked because I used up all the 2×4s hanging around the shop and wouldn't settle down until I brought home some more. Pine is such a comforting wood, you can bugger it up and not worry about waste. I have some bird's eye maple and other beautiful wood that I like to admire and cuddle and give little tickles around the knots but I can't bring myself to actually cut it. But when it comes to making something, pine is number one. The bottle opener is on my kitchen counter and I have to smile at it whenever I use it. It was done as a prototype because it was pine but I like it the way it is so it's staying.

So, all that said, when's the next tubafore contest? We need to see if Shameless has it in him to go for number three.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, the stumpy thread took on a life of it's own about 40,000 posts ago. I forget about the tubafore contest until someone mentions it. Nowadays, stumpy can't say anything about pine. He uses a lot of ,gasp, plywood. 
Nowadays, the stumpy thread is a band of misfits that hang around here because stumpy is weird enough to tolerate us. We are like the neighborhood bar of Lumberjocks. We have the regulars. Then we have visitors that stumble trough now and then and reside to stick around. Then again, some of those visitors have a drink and move on. You're more than welcome though. Everyone is. We're all friendly around here, but the conversations are seldom not off topic.

All that being said, your mention of pine. 
I know you're in the great white north. What type of pine are ya'll using up there? The reason I ask is, the crap we have here is worthless for anything but bent studs in the walls of houses. I have seen some beautiful pine wood come out of the north though, both yellow and white.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, if you have no internet there, please know that you and the missus are in my prayers through all this.


----------



## HamS

Morning all,

I wrote a rant on my FB. Topic was if you don't want stores to open, don't go shopping. I will be in the shop, not fighting crowds in the store.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good morning fellow misfits, and Randy.

Like you Dave, I'm off for a 2 hour drive to the hospital today for 2 appointments, hope to be back later in the afternoon.
We have 38 for the high today, it's raining and mierable.

Looked over some incomplete projects the other day and have some ear marked to get done asap, relying on kids visiting over thanksgiving to help me move stuff so that I can work on them.

Hey, I hope everyone has a good day, keep warm.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Smart move Ham


----------



## ssnvet

To know my opinion of Pine (Eastern White Pine) all one needs to do is read my sig line :^)
Straight grain White Pine is, IMHO, a joy to work with. And it smells like Christmas :^)

I read Noble Sir Stump-A-Lot's Pine blog quite a while back….. and took it as a (slightly long winded) tounge in cheek attempt at wood working comedy….

The common gripe with Pine is finishing it. But I've had great luck with General Finishes Natural as a sealer, followed by their die-pigment stains (I like Pecan).

I'm pretty sure the natural is just a slightly dilute poly-acrylic urethane, but it does a great job eliminating the blotches of uneven stain absorption that Pine is infamous for.

Happy Friday gang…. off to put out a brush fire .

Day 3 and the network is still down… but fortunately, payroll was ran a day early this week, just b4 the crash, so we are getting paid :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The rain finally broke loose and I'm feeling better. 
Getting something done at the shop that I've been wanting to do. 
Ya'll know though, when I have on safety glasses, face shield, gloves and thick apron, things have gotten VERY interesting.

And no the wind is not that bad. 
And I do not have Spider-Man powers. 
My phone though does have a tendency to post sideways photos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And pine staining has never seemed to bother me. 
If I use pine it is usually because I'm going for a rustic look. 
I've never gotten the blotchiness I hear so much about. 
The streaks between the various hardness wood fibers though looks real nice in my opinion.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Should have read the entire article, Doe! It's actually a DEFENCE of pine! It starts by saying it's generally viewed as bad, but then I go on to explain how we need to change that view because at one time pine was highly prized- and there's no reason why it shouldn't be again! I love pine!

The last paragraph in the article sums it up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Here's the blog in question for those who don't know what we're talking about:*

Pine is the retarded cousin of the forest. It grows tall and gangly, it has extra limbs growing out of strange places, it's usually deformed, always seems to be wet and it's so full of sap nobody wants to get anywhere near it. Pine is too soft, too many knots, too prone to warping and makes a mess of your tools. Long ago woodworkers banned it from the shop and it's been sitting on home center racks, board out of its mind ever since.

But it wasn't always this way. Pine was once the true wonder of the American continent. The old growth forests here in my home state of Michigan contained uncountable majestic pines, a dozen feet across. Fortunes were made cutting and milling, and fortunes were spent building that pine into great mansions filled with pine trim, moldings, cabinetry and furniture. The studs were white pine, the floors were hard yellow pine, the trim and cabinets were beautiful straight grained fir. It was abundant, cheap and the woodcutters walked right past the oaks and poplars to get at the mighty pines.

My home town and hundreds of others exist because of the pine. My house was built on the site of a pine forest, the boards milled from local pine trees by one of the pine barons of the nineteenth century. A late Victorian two story home, it was once trimmed with tall pine baseboards and crown moldings. The stair treads of yellow pine endured a century of muddy shoes while the pine rafters held the heavy roof flat and true through generations of thunder storms and tornados and blizzards.

But something changed. The pine forests disappeared. The town mills ran silent and the workers went off to the coal mines. Pine wasn't so abundant, prices rose, tastes changed. The "arts and crafts" era introduced the masses to the beauty of quarter sawn oak and the grain patterns of pine weren't so interesting anymore. Once the showpiece of the house, the pine woodwork was now considered old and rustic, something to be hidden beneath layers of paint. Finally it was ripped out or covered over by more modern and stylish materials like laminated particleboard and MDF.

The pines of Michigan did grow back, and mills are sawing trees into a steady stream of cheap boards again. But the addiction of hard woods still holds the population in its grasp. Good pine doesn't sell well, so mills flat saw it and home centers fill their shelves with poorly dried utility grades. The last couple of generations have grown up believing that pine is for making shelves in the garage and hardwoods are for making fine furniture.

I think that old lady that founded the Shakers would roll over in her grave if she knew how pine has been so disrespected by today's generations. And I wouldn't blame her because, when they weren't shaking at their prayer meetings, those old timers sure knew what to do with pine. They made clocks, chests, cabinets, you name it. And not just the junk that they wanted to hock at some nineteenth century tourist trap, everything a Shaker made was of the utmost quality. Their saying was, if you're going to make a chair, make it as if the Lord himself was going to be sitting in it. So pine furniture is found with impeccable design, carefully fitted joinery, and uncompromised strength despite centuries of use. And believe me, the Shakers used their furniture. If the Lord wasn't sitting in it, they were. Yet so many pieces survive in excellent condition, including some of the most beautiful pine ever assembled into something besides a tree.

*Why is it that we so admire the pine furniture and cabinetry or old, yet we scoff at the idea of using it in fine woodwork today? "Today's pine doesn't look as nice as the old growth pine of a hundred years ago," you say? Well, I have three words for you: Ba-lone-ee! Have you ever really looked through the pine at a good mill? I'm not talking about Home Depot, I mean a wood dealer who can tell you what kind of pine you're looking at. Feel the strength of some clear, yellow pine. Look at the tight, straight grain of Douglas fir. Try carving into the milky softness of aspen. Take a snort of that rich piney aroma and you'll understand why a pine tree air freshener is always hanging from my rearview mirror. Because pine is still king, even if the hardwoodies don't want to admit it. It's easy to work, strong and durable when used properly, and it possesses a timeless beauty that will never go out of style. So don't be ashamed to use pine in your workshop. It's coming back in style.*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like pine , its in my budget, it works for me Charles Neil has a u tube on finishing of pine it helps on what to look for when buying it at the lumber yards ,but its like Matt says pine if fine ,but oak is no joke !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave keeping you and yours in our prayer that all goes well

William though you may have fell again so i picked you up


----------



## Gene01

To those who were alive 50 years ago, where were you?

I was sitting in an anteroom, waiting to testify in a Courts Martial.

The only radio station we could get was a weak AFRS station. The Sgt of Arms had a tiny little transistor radio turned up as loud as it would go. After a bit, the prosecuting officer, a Lt. Col. came out and asked what the H… was all the noise out there. At that time the early reports were that The Gov. and LBJ had been killed too. When told this, he never hesitated. Just said "Well, turned that damned thing off. We've got a courts Martial going on in here!" The offense? The defendant had been caught in an off limits establishment.


----------



## bandit571

You all can throw out all the pine boards you want, I'll slip by later, and pick them up. Have zero problems with Pine.

On the walk over to the Library awhile back, saw a few laying in a trailer. Someone is remodeling a house, and throwing up a few pine boards. Might pick them up on the way home….

Funeral is done, time to move along. Stopped at an eatery on the way home yesterday. Have a birthday ( Sister's) and a 41st anniverery ( mine) to celebrate. Haven't been to that place in a decade or two…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham im with you on that if you dont want to its easy dont shop ,i hate going it to stores anyways ,they dont have any woodworking store here anyways


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i was in the third grade and remember they let school out early and my teacher was crying .i will always beleive it was at least two shooters.RIP / JFK


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy 41st Anniverery Bandit


----------



## Gene01

Happy Anniversary, Bandit. May you have many more!


----------



## JL7

Gene….I was technically alive, and a month later I was born. The details are a little fuzzy….


----------



## superdav721

They took her back and it has started. They tell me 3 + hours on the table.


----------



## HamS

Prayers going up Dave.


----------



## ssnvet

ditto Dave…..

Congrats on 41 years Bandit…

William looks like he just stepped out of a Star Trek movie :^)

One flap after another here….. 3 hours and counting… TGIF


----------



## Gene01

We're all with you, Dave. Thoughts and prayers with you and your wife.


----------



## JL7

Ditto Dave…and Rex too…....


----------



## GaryC

Just got home from the tests…..Dave, I guess the surgery is over by now. Hope all went well

Looking forward to the results of the tests. Next is to schedule the surgery. Want to get it over with.

Made it all the way to 43 degrees today. Raining like crazy.


----------



## superdav721

Gary she is out still in recovery. I havent been back yet but I believe all is well.
Good luck on yours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad things went well….
Hope the same for her recovery and prognosis!!!

Rex,
I hope you pass your test with flying colors!!!

Bandit,
Happy 41st!!!

William,
Glad Eddie was able to set you straight.

As far as my whereabouts, on this infamous day.
I won't tell….
Truth is, I was 13 months old and haven't a clue.
I was probably either asleep in my crib, or suckling!!!


----------



## bandit571

I was about 10, and in third grade, I think. School building long gone.

Still remember them damn drums, thumping along the avenue.

Got a little Stanley SW #103 all sharpened up today. Man, that blade is narrow! hard to get the thing set right, still learning how to use that "Chessy" adjuster. Well, for just a dollar bill, still not a bad little plane…

Work tonight, then a three day weekend. Might do a little work in the Dungeon…....maybe??


----------



## Gene01

Good to hear that, Dave.

Best of luck, Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Forgot to mention…... I was in the barracks, in the day room watching the President on TV. Won't forget that.


----------



## DIYaholic

How rude of me….
Hello everyone.
Hope you all are having a great Friday….
& have an even better weekend!!!


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Dave…..and Gary, I assume you haven't run out of coffee yet….we're still pulling for ya…..hope the tests turned out well…..


----------



## JL7

Happy Friday Randy…...is this really a Friday for you, or will the alarm be ringing tomorrow??


----------



## DIYaholic

The alarm WILL be ringing!!!
Although there are plenty of leaves to be wrangled….
Salt Bin construction is the task at hand tomorrow.
We will be setting the beams and then framing out the two remaining walls.
Weatherman says precipitation, wind and 34 degrees for a high temperature!!!
NOT really looking forward to the working conditions!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, it is still *WORK*, but sounds like you are enjoying the salt bin build. For sure it *HAS* to be better than leaf wrangling…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I would much rather nap, err build….


----------



## superdav721

All right Rex we need to know how your day went.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Marty is messing with the interwebby portal, AGAIN!!!

Yup, there's my post….


----------



## DIYaholic

No posts in 4 hours….
That's proof that Marty broke the portal again!!!


----------



## JL7

Shine on you crazy diamond






My prayers for Dave, Betty, *74* and Rex…...and Gary…..sorry Gary…had to do it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

A workday awaits me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, one of the comments on that piece says "Rest in Peace", so….. just what are you wishing for Dave, Betty, 74 and me? Hmmmm


----------



## JL7

Gary,

Not by my script…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you give a truer sense to the saying going to the salt mines to make a dollar


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that song ''Shine on you crazy diamond'' was a tribute to one of the first band members of Pink Floyd and had put much of the music together be for he went crazy because of drugs use , he was a brilliant musician before his fall and the song was one on their album'' Wish You Were Here '' at the writing of this song he was pretty much lost most of his mind to they say LSD , but they always consider him their friend


----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…...you can always say it better then me…...


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I know…. I was just messin with Jeff


----------



## JL7

Preciate Gary…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

still working on this rocker and so far i have learnt several new cuss words ,and dont use a lot of carpet tape on ply as it will rip it apart when you get thur duplicating then just a little of it is all not the whole pic , so it a diamond in the ruff ,i think im crazy talking to projects that i build ,but its not because of drugs i hate them seen to many of my friends lost to them i dont mean weed but the real drugs ,i think im just different crazy talk to my dog talk to project some times i talk to my band saw we really dont get along that well its a smart a#$ but i going to call it chunks of coal a diamond in the ruff real ruff


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some late owls on to nite , 
Gary have they decided on the treatment yet


----------



## JL7

Just play me play some John Coltrane….....


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that some great tunes , she a good writer too she rocks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

[No message]


----------



## JL7

Agree…..

Some Sheryl…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wild video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff the sand man is sprinkling dust all over me good note my friend


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…....


----------



## Doe

William, the crap you have is the crap we have, although my husband has some 1×8 that is quite nice and straight (I'm thinking box for steak knives). I've never seen any other flavor of pine other than pictures. I think that the people at my wood store would laugh at me if I asked for it. By the way, when I saw your sideways picture, I thought it looked like you were celebrating the 50th anniversary of Doctor Who in a Dalek suit. Hmmm, have you seen Doctor Who or is that too British/Canadian? Yesterday I quoted you at work. We were comparing two things that were almost the same and "comparing apples to applesauce" was really appropriate. We have a phrase up here "close enough for government work" (sincere apologies to government workers) but yours makes sense and has a good visual picture (and is less offensive).

Matt, being the newbie that I am, I haven't actually used finish on pine. My opener box is starting to yellow a bit and I'm ok with that. I can get General Finishes so I'm taking notes.

Stumpy, I did read the entire article but I guess my first sentence wasn't quite strong enough (I mean the "at first"). Maybe I should have finished with "Master Nubs, you are truly a sagacious oracle of lumber lore". Or how about just "Bingo!" By the way, I really like your contests and I would like to see a tubafore contest.

Eddie, Thanks, I'll look it up.

Since I'm here and still yakking, I might as well continue . . .

Gene, I was in grade three in Montreal, Quebec, Canada and my experience was exactly the same as Eddie's. I will add there was nothing on TV and I was mad that there were no cartoons on Saturday. My husband was mad because Sea Hunt wasn't on TV on Friday. I'm very happy that there are people at least as old as I am who remember. There was a really interesting show recently, I think it was Nova on PBS, that went over the second gunman business using current scientific methods. Ballistic gel and bullet yaw (I think that's the right term) is very interesting.

Dave, my prayers are with you as well. Our loved ones very precious to us and Lumberjocks support each other so I'd like to add my little bit.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Thanks for the Coltrane link. Smooth listenin'.


----------



## superdav721

BOO!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Doe! Great seeing you here. This place is largely responsible for either

1. Letting me hold on to my sanity through my health issues
or
2. Accepting that I'm in good company in my lack of sanity
or 
3. All of the above.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Gene,

Dave - glad to see the surgery is over, I hope your wife is doing well and not feeling much pain.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra it is not to bad. Now the big issue is, will this device work. 
Then she has a 4 hour ride home. We came to a small town hospital, the people her are so nice and helpful. They are happy to meet our needs with a smile on there face. The big city's should take notice 
They were able to do it laparoscopicly and did not have to split her open.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, don't let her fool you…..she doesn't have any more sanity than the rest of us. 
Dave, always seems to me like some of the most nerve wracking times are the times when you are waiting to be released from the hospital. 
The guy just showed up to trim the horses. It's raining, slight wind and cold. He's nuts!


----------



## Gene01

Oh dear, Doe. 
Hope you know that you have stumbled onto the weirdest, wildest, wackiest, most absurd, eccentric and unpredictable bunch of woodworkers ever to have graced this or any other woodworking forum.
A few of us attempt to maintain a sense of decorum and a modicum of sanity but, I fear it is a losing battle.
So, while we are happy that you have chosen enter the asylum, you can't say you weren't warned.
Please observe the sign above the door. "Abandon all pretense of lucidity and enter at your own risk."


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…. taking a coffee break and having "second breakfast" like a good Hobbit should.

Hope the procedure works Dave. These modern implants are quite the marvel. My bro. got the deep brain stimulator implants for his Parkinson's and it has been a huge improvement. Hope your Mrs. has equally good results with the tummy-turner-onner.

Been up since 7 using the super-sucker. Filled my stake bed three times and have at least 3 more to go. Leaves are a little wet, so they aren't flying all over the place and settle better in the truck. But man is it blowing out there…

I'm making my lovely wife a fiddle bow bread knife and a similar juice knife for Christmas. And I'd like to make a bread board….. so I'll need Master Jeff's advice.

I'm thinking of making the girls boxes with their initials routed into the top….. but I'm not sure if I have time.

This is the first holiday season where I've had the shop up and running, so the whole concept of making gifts is a novel idea to me.

Back to the leaf piles… got to work hard so I can get back in the shop and have fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, glad to see you back. 
In case anyone is wondering, I know doe outside the stumpy thread. 
In case you're wondering, yes I know some people outside the stumpy thread.

And to answer your question, I watched dr. Who when I was younger. 
They've done a modern remake of dr. Who. 
As usual though, I like the old versions better. 
I'm glad to see that movie and tv show are remaking some of the old stuff just so my kids and grand kids can see some of it and know what I'm talking about with some of the old shows. 
However, I have not seen any remakes that completely satisfy my nostalgia for the old, usually black and white, versions. 
Also, I cringe when I see how much profanity and violence is usually added to the remakes.

Well I gotta go. Ya'll take care.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Getting my bags packed - headed to British Columbia for the upcoming week for work. Sort of looking forward to it. I don't like being that far away from the kids, but I'll hopefully catch up on some sleep. Laptop is coming with me so watch out…


----------



## HamS

Morning friends although it is afternoon. I got one of the major improvements, not kitchen related finally installed this morning. Pictures are coming.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's great news Ham. Having the kitchen out of commission is a royal pain in the neck.


----------



## ssnvet

OK 74, how do you say I'm pooped in French?

5 loads of leaves hauled off….. probably three more b4 I can call it done. I had another hour of light, but my rotator cuff was begging me to stop.

I'll have to make another push tomorrow, as we're supposed to get a big storm on Wed.

Hot chocolate and fresh baked sugar cookies are reviving me.

Off to see the high school musical tonight. Might be a good opportunity to catch a nap ;^)


----------



## bandit571

COLD, windy, and that damn white crap just showed up. November in Ohio….

Come on spring!

hard to go dumpster "shopping" in this weather…

Leaves? yep, I just leave them where they fall. If they blow away on their own, oh well…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Bandit… problem is we're surrounded by woods on all four sides…. the only year I didn't get the leaves up, we had frozen leaves under the snow in the driveway and had several slip and fall accidents :^( And then it killed what little grass we've managed to grow, come spring.


----------



## superdav721

Matt
I got nair lagnlappe to give.
or
I have nothing extra to give.
Cajun version


----------



## bandit571

Most of the leaves in the yard, what little there is, wind up stuck in the hedgerow out front. Hoping it gets rid of the sumac out there…

Got a very small block plane sharpened back up. Lil #103 is narrow! Hard to adjust just right, too. Finally got it to shave some see-thru shavings on a scrap of cherry…


----------



## DIYaholic

My day in the "salt mines" has come to an end!!!

Blog update, with pictures, coming to a theater near you!!! (maybe!)


----------



## bandit571

Would be nice IF they'd bring back the old Avengers.

John Steed, and Emma Peel, anyone??

Long ago:
Saturdays were for a trip to the Barber Shop. Followed by a trip across the street to Fry's Drugstore. They had a Soda Fountain, of sorts. Ordered a Root Beer, with double syrup. Sat and watch a small B&W TV. Roy Rogers & Dale Evans. Mighty Mouse. Cecil the sea sick Sea Serpent.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit….. you forgot Kookla, Fran and Ollie


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Didn't Cecil have a sidekick named Beanie???


----------



## Gene01

Sky King, Lassie, The Lone Ranger, Howdy Doody, And, sometimes the Three Stooges.

It's snowing on the mesa. 'Bout a 1/2" so far. Doesn't look like it's going to stop any time soon. The grandkids,(6 and 7) have never been in any snow. They are having a ball.


----------



## GaryC

Don't forget Spanky & Our Gang, the Dead End Kids, Lash Laroo, Hop Along…ahhh, so many good memories


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snowing here too.

Matt - Je suis très fatigué would be proper, but
Je suis brulé (I'm burnt as in burnt out) would be more common.
The 'je' and the 'suis' get mashed up, and it sounds like

Shwee brulé.

Class dismissed.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's f&%$ing snowing here too!!!

Good thing the "boss" is on salt & plow duty!!! (I think!!!)


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, you got your fingers mixed up on the keyboard


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

shhhhhhhh
everybody is asleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not everyone….


----------



## JL7

I'm still waiting for the salt mine blog….....


----------



## JL7

Dave - are you and Betty home yet, or still hanging out at the hospital?


----------



## DIYaholic

This is not going to be a good winter!!!
The boss refuses to follow the weather forecast….
We got about two inches of snow….
& he didn't know it was coming!!!

So, after a few cold ones, I had to scramble and get the salt truck ready for a salting run.
Of course, this being the first run of the season….
The Salter doesn't work!!!
Now we have to use a hand/push Salter (meant for sidewalks) to salt an entire shopping center & a condo unit!!!
Yeah, he [lans ohhh soooo well!!!
Looks like I'm working in 20 degree temps at 5:00AM!!!
So much for Sunday off!!!
Can you say *Un*happy Camper!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I have been trying to deal with downloading pictures from my phone, to my tablet. MY phone is NOT cooperating!!!
That is the other issue that has me veeeeeeery irritated right now!!!


----------



## JL7

Well that really sucks…..I don't suppose you get double time on Sunday?


----------



## JL7

Try emailing them Randy…...works great if it's just a few photos…


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is a teaser….
Two beams have been raised….
This was the first (& highest)....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Email is how I transfer pictures….
The phone will not sync my yahoo email accounts…


----------



## DIYaholic

Double Time???
I'm on salary!!!


----------



## JL7

Yep….that's one of those times when salary really sucks…...

That's a heck of a beam you got there….

Sounds like you need one more cold one….


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold one just cracked….
Awaiting the weather report…
Then Pee-Pee-Night-Night!!!
5:00Am comes quick!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was finally able to get my pictures, from my phone onto my tablet.
It only took 7 hours!!!
Blog post will have to wait until sometime tomorrow afternoon….
Work must come first.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks


----------



## Doe

I'm very sad today; it's been a year without dogs. How I miss the tippy tap of little feet. So, to cheer myself up, I'd like to ask some questions about a very pretty J. Daniels plow plane that I bought a few months ago (who needs fancy shoes and jewellery when you can get this baby). I'd much rather ask a slightly smaller audience rather than shock the entire site with such damn fool questions.

















Should I clean it up and try to make it functional again? I tuned a new plane a while back and was pleased (and surprised) at the improvement. Second question: are these actually worth anything? I've seen the Stanley collections that some Lumberjocks have and talk about, but what about wood ones?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Doe- I would ABSOLUTELY clean it up and use it! Don't do anything harsh to the wood, but you can remove the metal parts and remove any rust, etc. Dave has a good recipe for cleaning off the grime on the body.

Any wood plow plane has value, especially those with boxwood threaded arms. How much will require some research. Minum it's worth at least a hundred as-is. Some can be worth significantly more, rare ones a LOT more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HOLY COW!
Put that away doe! You're gonna make everyone drool. 
That plane is pretty. 
I am not the expert some guys here are on planes. 
The ones I do have though, and I have a couple that are close to a century old, as long as I am able to do so, I put them back into usable service. 
I feel that using such tools is half the beauty of them. 
Unfortunately though, I don't know as much as a lot of guys here and usually need much more advice on planes myself than I am able to offer. 
Dave is my go to guy about hand plane knowledge. 
He I a regular on the stumpy thread. He has been busy busy with his wife at the hospital the last few days though. 
Hopefully someone will be alone shortly with more knowledge than I about that beauty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I am sorry to hear about your lack of dogs. 
I only recently got another dog. 
My wife talked me into finally ending my mourning and refusal to get attached to dogs that I ha had since jasmine (my American pit) died about two years ago. 
I am sure others here feel your pain too. 
A majority of us are dog lovers.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff we are still here
Hope to leave today
Now every body be still and dont move.
Someone just put a photo of a plane and I want time to stare
Doe I would like to know if the fence is loose or tight where it mounts to the body?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Fire stoked, second coffee down the pipe, and if no one else gets up soon, the second and last Danish is going to be gone too ;^)

Skipper is parked in front of the heater in a patch of sunlight. He already went out and defended the territory from gray squirrels. He turns five this fall and is getting white around his mouth and eyes. My wife made a huge concession in letting me and the kids get him, as she is a cat lover and really doesn't care for dogs. The deal was that he would be our one and only…. which seemed like a good deal at the time, but as I see him age so fast, I'm having second thoughts. Funny thing is that he has turned into a mama's boy, as she always caves into the sad eyes bit and gives him scraps. Watching her cut up a chicken in the kitchen is soooo funny, as Skiipper sit's perfectly still and attentive, believing that little bits of tasty goodness will fall from heaven at any moment. And they always do. He still likes to rough house with daddy, though he can't play fetch as long as he used to. I'm going to blubber like a baby when I lose my little buddy…

Alright… enough sentimental and morbid thinking… I have decided to NOT spend a single minute wrangling leaves today…. After Sunday meetin', I'm going to putter in the shop, finish up the coolant tank for the mill and prep some wood for the fiddle knife.

You all have a great day!


----------



## Gene01

Sons and families came up from Tucson to celebrate their birthday, 35 yr.s old on the 22nd.
It started snowing yesterday am and continued through most of the evening. We probably got 2-2.5 inches. 
The boys are out scraping their car windows now. It's 25 degrees. 
Hope they don't run into any really bad snow on the way home. All have to work or go to school tomorrow.
wife and I will just hibernate for a day or so.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, my wife has a chihuahua that is strictly hers because I don't like small house dogs. The thing is, she is closer to me than my wife because I took to her and protect her. Anyway, we've had her for going on eight years. Recently my wife started commenting on her age an that she wasn't going to last many more years. I just about cried at the thought of losing my baby. She is getting old though. She's almost completely blind. She can't eat anything but soft food. She can't jump high without injuring bones. She's like one of my kids though and it kills me at the thought of not having her cold nose waking me up in the mornings.


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. Time to change the subject….

Hi Doe,

I think that wooden plow plane is uber cool and I can't imagine not at least trying to use it. Perhaps just cleaning the wood and maybe waxing the wooden theads. Cleaning and restoring the iron to good working order makes sense and Bandit can surely guide you through that process in his sleep.

Middle daughter decided to start her day by talking back to her mother about breakfast options :^(

Bad guy daddy quickly nipped that one in the bud. Somehow I knew there would be a fight over the last Danish. I should have eaten it myself b4 the kids came down.

27 deg and blowing hard in Mainiac land… Blue skies though, so I don't think we'll get any wet stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, bad guy daddy made me laugh out loud. 
Ain't it funny when the wife and kid are the ones having issues, daddy solves it in short order by telling all how it is going to be, but dad is the bad guy?
Yea, that scenario plays out quite often around here too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who drank all the coffee???
Guess I'll have to brew a fresh pot!!!

It turns out that I did NOT have to go out on a salting run….
I DID however, get rudely awoken at 4:30AM….
To prepare the dump truck for salting.
That meant, unbury the Salter….
"Man handle" it out of storage….
Remove the tailgate, from the dump truck….
Install the salter, in the dump truck.
All this in 19 degrees and breezy!!!

I was able to be resting comfortably by 6:30AM….


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Welcome, to the wacky world of the Stumpy Asylum!

Nice looking plane.
Although it can be a user….
Even with a full cleaning and rehab….
It will not be able to transport you out of the Asylum!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

People across the street had moved a few weeks ago.

Their black and white male Pit came back to the "old" house yesterday. Just kept trying to get someone to let him in..

Finally took a bowl of food over to him, and got barked at for my troubles. Looked out across the street later, he WAS eating the bowl.

Finally, my Daughter got ahold of the dog's owners. They came and picked the wandering boy up this morning.

Even they got barked at…...


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, thanks, I'll do some research.

Dave, the thing is rock solid. I hope your wife is doing well.


----------



## bandit571

Dave wants to look at a photo of a plane?









Maybe a Stanley 9-1/2 would be to small??









Little better??


----------



## Doe

Happy dog stories: Kippy was a Border Collie and his Mummy's little boy. He got his Onyx flyball award before he had to retire; my husband Gerry ran him and I was box loader (until we got the other dog who didn't like dogs other than Border Collies). I did agility with him for a short while but I couldn't think fast enough to guide him through the course. If I didn't tell him on time, he'd just go do the stuff he liked best. Kippy was a laid back dog, unusual for a Border Collie, and wasn't afraid of anything except farts. Go figure. I wish he had been afraid of skunks or at least remember what it did to him the first time. The best thing I taught him was to clean up his toys. We had an Ikea wall unit with drawers and I tied a tug toy around the handle. When I said "clean up", he'd pull the tug toy and put all his toys away. I never taught him to close the drawer because we got Kirkie, and when I asked Kippy to clean up, Kirkie would pull them out as fast as poor Kippy put them in.

Kirkie always marched to a completely different drummer. He was Kippy's nephew and didn't have a good childhood. The breeder is probably still sorry that she let Kirk go to the people who had him, and she was very happy that he came back. She gave him the name Kirk and yes, he was named after the starship captain; we didn't have the heart to confuse him with another name. He always reminded me of Mel Gibson in Conspiracy Theory-suspicious of absolutely everything. We thought of making him a tinfoil hat, but he would have been suspicious of that. He would have been one of the best flyball dogs ever, if he didn't hate noise and dogs in general. His favorite game was upstairs downstairs. We have stairs curving down from the bedroom level to the main floor and more stairs curving to the basement. I'd stand upstairs and drop a Frisbee to the basement and Kirkie would run down, get the Frisbee, and run back upstairs to start the whole thing over again. I think the max number of times he did it was thirty four. He was the brawn of the family-Kippy was a bit more intellectual and preferred other games. When Kirkie started playing less (likely due to a brain tumor that was found months later), I took him to the vet. The vet said "he does what??" and actually did the math on the number of stairs; it took him a while to believe that was something we did every day (often several times on weekends). Kirkie was also hunter, but couldn't quite hang on to what he caught. I saw him catch a squirrel by the tail then shake it. The squirrel flew across the backyard, hit the fence, then wobbled off under the fence. There was a rabbit that had a sore leg for a while; I didn't see that one.

Thanks for listening about my boys.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't have long, but my dog now is half lab, half husky. 
He loves playing ball, but will only fetch it more than once if you wrestle him for the ball when he returns with it. 
If I throw a frisbee, he runs, turns it over, finds no food in it, and decides he'd rather leave it and go find his ball. 
He thinks everything is his own personal chew toy. He's still teething though. I hope he eventually outgrows that one. 
Gotta go. 
I'm just posting while I wait for a coat of finish to dry on a pen. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

A little blog entry….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/38693#first-new


----------



## ssnvet

After all the morning drama, I figured we could use some happy time. And since i had a coupon for Sunday brunch at a nice restaurant we like, I suggested we go. But my wife thought it would take too long and decided IHOP was a better idea. Then she asked a couple we're friends with if they wanted to join us…

Table for 7 at IHOP on a Sunday at 12:30 p.m. ..... NOT a speedy proposition.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

I'm baaack! 16 days at the freezing show grounds for 16 hours a day. Then drove home at 25 mph across ice but really glad it's over!

Betty Lou tolerated the cold and confusion like a veteran but was likewise VERY glad to get home.

Keeping all my sicky nubbers and their families in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Good to see you made it home safe and sound.


----------



## GaryC

Andy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trapped in the frozen tundra of southern Indiana at a bone chilling 24*.....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Gary


----------



## superdav721

We are home. Dave is tired and sore. I almost could not get my wife up the steps in the house. The doctor gave her a script for a new pain killer. It took me 5 pharmacy's to find one that had it in stock. Any way, thank all of you for your concerns and well wishes.
Her stomach is showing signs of working. It is doing little things we dont think about. Yes she farted. I have never been so happy to hear a fart in my life. Boy there is a joke in there somewhere.
Again *THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU*


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Andy…..

Cool looking plane Doe….Dave is the man for the old wooden planes…that's a sweet one….

Good one Gary…..

Marty - just wait…...we will have a frozen Tundra contest…..unless Mike plays, then we won't…..

Dave - welcome home…...and good to hear the farting. Who knew a fart would be so blessed….


----------



## GaryC

to hear it, Dave. We'll be praying for continued improvement


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can I hibernate yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Andy….....these have your name on it…...get ready…..


----------



## superdav721

Doe.
i really want to help with the plane.
Between bandit and myself we can get it done.
http://chiselandforge.com/uncategorized/wooden-molding-plane/
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/refurbishing-traditional-wood-moulding-plane/


----------



## superdav721

Get him Jeff.
It will drive him nuts figuring out what to do with them.


----------



## JL7

You got it Dave…..I have his address somewhere…..look for the little brown truck Andy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe welcome to the land of confusion ,misfits and Rex , cant help ya on the planes ,use em and know the sharper the better, 
get you another dog it want take the place of the ones you lost but what a friend they are to have mine is with me 27 /7 well most of the time he dose have a girlfriend some where down the road ,went for a long time without a dog because i had lost one ,i just didnt want the heart ache again but that was wrong for me its a two way street there they want someone too,and you cant find no better friend ,who wants to pee outside alone :0)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave women dont fart they poot


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder how easy the leaf wrangling will be tomorrow…..
Since they are buried under ice and snow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Those are all so true! Betty Lou is coming along in her schooling until a varmit shows up. Then she goes completely deaf!

Jeff, May be a while before I get any shop time, but I always appreciate your donations.

Dave, And she admitted it?


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.akc.org/breeds/portuguese_podengo_pequeno/photos.cfm I met a dog breeder at the horse show that was absolutely convinced that Betty Lou was a Portugese Podengo Pequeno. I'm not convinced but the pics look just like her! I may have rescued an illegal immigrant!


----------



## JL7

You're a good sport Andy….I'll ship them soon…....you have a nice band saw, so a simple fixture will make quick work of making saw nice veneer slices of these odd blocks….....happy slicing…


----------



## Gene01

Dave and wife are home. Andy made it back. All's well.
It's really great to hear (pun intended) that the wife is recovering well, Dave. 
Andy, You're probably safe unless you employ her. Is tulsa a sanctuary city, like "Frisco"?

Our company left Sunday morning after a weekend of revelry. The grandkids got to do some sledding. While he was here, one son and I made a box type shelf to be hung with a few metal French cleats. It's Walnut, 55" long and 8" wide, to go above his TV. He's going to put some LED pucks under it to soften the TV glare in his very dark TV room.

All of our AZ football teams won! Sorry Oregon, UCLA and Indianapolis.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Cold. 
Started a fire yesterday in the shop heater. 
First time this year. 
My back is feeling every single degree of coldness, and right now the wind chill is only a degree above freezing. 
Ya'll take care. 
I gotta get my butt slowly stirring around. 
Lying in this bed is only gonna make it worse.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I've made it to the shop and the fire is going. 
Don't know how much more I'll get done today, but as long as the coffee and wood hold out, I'm alright right here.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Nice fire, there.
On a day like today (28* @ 7 AM) that's the place to be, for sure.
I used to set my coffee on the top of the stove til one time it got so hot it busted my favorite mug.
Added some coffee flavored patina for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers….

Another day back in the salt mine…. and on days like today, I'm verry grateful I have an indoor job. Blowing up a storm and high 20s out there …. Brrrrrr….

I should have my mill cutting fluid sump all done… one final leak test and I install into in the stand. Then I wire up the pump to a little relay and the coolant spray will be controlled within the CAM programs. I need to make a catch tray before I put it into action, but Chrismas presents are next on the list.

Need to clear the decks (bench) for action :^)


----------



## bandit571

Just ot back from a court date

City tax department has a weird way of doing things

They do NOT use the W-2 that everyone else does. They use their own "math"

Plead NOT guilty today. Got a hearing in a few weeks.

Payroll pays the taxes to them. Shows on the W-2. Taxes were filed on time. City claims a VERY different amount was due ( 3x !!) Will have the pro tax people along on the next hearing date.

They are trying to collect for 3 mo. worth of taxes. I livrd in the city TWO months, last year, and was of sick for one of them.

WTF, Over???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I sometimes set my coffee on the heater. When I do though it is in my camp cup, which is made of metal. 
Also, I sometimes like to use my camp perculator and make my coffee on the heater.

Bandit, sorry to hear that. They get you coming and going. I'm glad I live in the county. The city here has a monopoly on the in town residents. When you pay your water bill, it also has the garbage (ran by the city), and a surcharge for sewage. The funny thing is that the sewage, according to them, equals out to way more volume than your water usage. Now I understand that, due to other things that get flushed you may put more down the drain than you get out of the tap, but gets to guesstimate how much more?


----------



## DIYaholic

20* @ 7:00AM, with a high of 25!!!
NO leaf wrangling today.
Making sure that all the "snow & ice" equipment is working….
and that each truck is equipped and ready for action.
Forecast calls for 2"-4" of the white stuff on Wednesday!!!

It isn't supposed to get above freezing, for the next week….
Leaf wrangling MAY be done for the season….
There will always be Spring clean-Up!!!


----------



## Gene01

Yep, William. Shortly after my good ol ceramic mug (actually it was a soup mug) exploded, I got a metal one out of the camper. Metal is a good heat conductor. That handle really got hot! And I refuse to wear gloves in the shop.
Found a hot plate at a yard sale. That's what I use now that we stuck in a propane heater.


----------



## JL7

Nice fire there William….it's chilly here too…....but no snow! Randy's got the day off looks like…..

Sorry for you folks in the path of that storm…..sounds like a doozy…...

Come on Matt…..no more excuses….get that CNC going…...

Gene….glad the grandkids got to do some sledding….that must of been a big deal if it was their first snow…...

Where's Rex?


----------



## superdav721

Wife is in the house nappin and Dave has A fire blazing in the shop. Learning how to turn. Yep got smacked in the face once.
I have a Nova chuck and some new chisels coming tomorrow.


----------



## waho6o9

Uvex Bionic Face Shield - S8500
http://www.ebay.com/usr/officesupersavers

Officesupersavers have a face shield on sale


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Red, or Black?









Or, blend the two together, and get Brown?









Hmm, must have shrunk due to the cold..


----------



## superdav721

Thats not a bad price on a great shield.


----------



## GaryC

Any sane humans around these parts today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That would be a resounding *NO!!!*
Nobody is sane….
Haven't seen a human on here in years!!!

Jeff,
No day off for me….
Scrambling around, prepping for the storm….
that is set to arrive tomorrow evening and last through Thursday AM!!!


----------



## GaryC

Good. I feel safe then.


----------



## Doe

Cleaned the garage yesterday to get room for my car. Woo hoo! I didn't need thermal underwear, ear muffs, and two pairs of mitts to go to the train this morning. Luxury!

Dave, congratulations on the poot (I like that-so ladylike). Thanks for your help, I watched the first video and hey! I can do that! I have a plane like the one he cleaned up and I think I'll start there. I'll get the liquids this weekend. Way to go with the lathe; you get used to the flyers so long as you have the armor. This is mine.

Eddie, our dog career is over, at least until we retire. I'd like to do more woodworking and it's tough when a dog is staring at you waiting for entertainment.

William, have you tried carrots for teething? Nice and cold out of the fridge. To get him to like it, get one of the kids to tug on it for a bit (a tiny bit of grease doesn't hurt) to make it seem like the greatest thing for dogs. The downside is carrot crumbs all over the place. I hate the "you can't have it" game. I refuse to play and have the "I'm not playing" command (other wise known as "you snooze, you loose"). Worked great for me, but they'd always test people, just in case. My brother in law Bill is a really intelligent man but the boys sucked him in every time. He'd say "I'm not playing" and the boys would toss another toy on his lap. Then Bill would throw it. Every time. Thinking of dog training, the breeder said that dogs should learn that people are incredibly fragile. If they hurt you, like when they're teething, say "OW" really loud. The point is to startle them not scare the crap out of them. When he stops, say good boy and give him a little pat. Eventually, you can just say "ow" as you normally would. I used it especially when they jumped up; they could knock me over really easily leading to much harsher language. Kippy was pretty apologetic when I said it; Kirkie not so much but he was 1 1/2 when we got him.

This place is addictive . . . I'm not sure if I can get out. Sane? I think not.


----------



## Gene01

Sanity is but a state of mind. I try not to dwell on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to see "The Chef" and his family….
His father & girlfriend are in town, haven't seen them in years.
I think there may just be a nice meal in it for me!!!

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

I think it was more like:

"Dreams unwind, love's a state of mind"

Name THAT tune…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey folks.
The flight to the other end of the country went well yesterday, but I'm exhausted. I landed in Vancouver as the sun was going down, and then had to pick up the rental and drive for an hour. That plus the 4 hour time change, and I'll be doing well to get to class all week and then crawl back to bed. Meals are all made though, so that's a plus.

Dave, glad to hear things are moving  in the right direction.

Matt - I love your Norman Rockwell posts with some Erma Bombeck thrown in.

Doe - I laughed out loud when I read about Kirky and playing ball from the staircase. When I was pregnant and as big as a house, I would play 'lazy ball' with our border collie. I would waddle over to the ball field where there was a low fence. I would drop the tennis ball over the fence and Gulliver would run the whole perimeter, go in and get the ball and then come back. I would do that over and over again and I always tired before him. We also did flyball with him.

I haven't had a chance to go on the links, but that is a very fine looking plane.

Welcome back Andy.

Where's Rex?


----------



## Momcanfixit

No wifi in the rooms here, so I may just be keeping up on posts on my phone, or wandering over to the lounge in the evenings.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i saw a sane person one time


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Doe*- If you're going to be one of us, you need an avatar photo. I can take one of Randy's rear end for you, I just have to find my wide angle lense.

*Sandra*- If warms our hearts to see you go the extra mile to check in, even without wi-fi!

I think I'll send *Rex* a PM and see how he's holding up…


----------



## superdav721

Doe nice mask.
Is there one with screen and not glass or plex.
Thank you Sandra
She eat cornbread and milk tonight. She went at it like a kid. I think it hurt her.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening crew,

Leak test on the tub was a success and it's installed.. I may dig out some photos of the stand I built (of wood) and do a quick project post. Torsion boxes made from 3/4 MDO and 2X are really strong!

Picked up some and need to dig through my scrap bin for a decent Maple board. I'm planning on making the fiddle bread knife with maple sandwiched in between outer layers of mahogany.

I finally had to break down and buy tires for my daily commuter…. I hit 65K on the OEM tires, but need some traction to get through this winter safely. I took a gamble and ordered off of Tirerack.com Shipping was super fast. Their prices are great, but by the time you add in shipping they're just a little lower than the discount places. But since I stumbled on a $50 rebate I took the plunge. Can't get them mounted until Tues. (wasn't that the name of a band), so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm call it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, I'll have to think about it. It sure as hell won't be my face. . . it would scare everyone away and they'd never come back. Randy's rear end might be a distinctive one but I think I'll pass.

Dave, I don't think so. It blows air so it's very comfortable and doesn't fog up.

Coffee anyone? I'm going for the second cup. . . . . . . . Is anyone awake yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

If this doesn't put a smile on your face, I don't know what will….


----------



## GaryC

Morning
Cute pic Matt


----------



## ssnvet

Slip Slidin' Away on my way into work today…..

Where were Simon and Garfunkle when I needed them?

I put off this tire thing one week to long :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Not a good morning.
So I don't have much to say.
I did add a new blog installment last night.
You can see it here.
Now I think I am going to lie back down for a bit.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.
Matt,
It did and it's just too cute.

Our pups believe that anything dropped on the floor is their chew toy. But now, they've expanded their dominion.
Wife sits in her recliner to hand stitch her quilting squares. She keeps her supplies on a small table next to her chair. The pups jumped into her chair last night and grabbed a few pencils, now destroyed, the TV remote, (It now has a non-slip surface) but worser than that, two spools of thread…..again! They managed to unwind and gnarl up several feet of blue and white thread before taking the spools through the doggie door, trailing thread all the way. 
I think it's funny as Hades. The wife? Not so much.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it seems there are some things about which women have no sense of humor


----------



## superdav721

I have three older daughters and a dachshund named Pepper.
I don't get good reactions when I tell them I am taking my wienie out to pee.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
It seems there are a LOT of things. 
We decided to sleep in on a Sunday morning when our twin boys were about 18 months old. We did a lot of shopping at Sam's Club the day before and one of the things we bought was a 5 lb tub of peanut butter.
While we were in bed, the boys sneaked out of their room and got into the pantry and the tub of peanut butter. When we got up, the entire 5 lb tub was empty on the living room floor. There was P-butter all over both of them, every piece of furniture, the TV screen and stereo, a bunch of their toys, the walls and carpet. 
Phyl was furious, I thought it was hilarious. We spent most of the day cleaning. I still think it's quite humorous.

Dave,
Now, *that's* damned funny!


----------



## bandit571

After calming down from a court date, yesterday, heard some fellow knocking on our front door. "Now WHAT?"

Seems he had a flower thingy, card was from where I work. Seems they got the idea i was at a funeral last week.

Got to show up at work tonight. They are serving up a free turkey dinner at work.

Dusting of that white crap this morning, less than 1/2" total. Had to bring in the Brass Monkey, though. Wouldn't want him to lose anything vital….


----------



## Gene01

Something to ponder.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gean i like that idea screw with them a while

Yall have a merry thanksgiving and a happy Christmas and Hanukkah .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Here's a pic of "Catch Me If You Can"(view 2) Buck chasing does on Black Bayou Wildlife Refuge. (Taken this AM, Nov 25,2013) pics not by me but https://www.facebook.com/BayouKayaker?ref=stream if i would of been there i would have a freezer of meat .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Eddie…

Just watched Harry Potter movie with the kids…. watch ya up to?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my latest blog entry here on Lumberjocks.
Also, I posted a holiday post on my personal blog. Normally my personal blog posts get posted on Lumberjocks too. I'm not posting this one though because religion is supposed to be against the rules on Lumberjocks. If anyone would like to read it though, it is here.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

Another day of classes. Dining room here is unbelievable. Good food, great service. This is work right? It feels like a vacation.


----------



## ssnvet

My sob story for the day…

I made the mistake of attempting to complete the application process at Healthcare.gov again today…. Fail !

So I called the help center again… Fail.

So I talked to a local broker, only to find out that all brokers have abandoned the individual insurance market.

Finally, I called one of the new insurance companies set up this year in my state as an insurance co-op, and the very friendly and extremely well informed agent detailed how there is a huge marriage penalty built into the law! you see, because I get insurance from my employer, my wife and kids are automatically not eligible for any type of subsidy, even though my employer doesn't pay a dime for defendants and our income level would otherwise qualify.

Of course, if we were shacked up, and not married, they would qualify.

I was so upset after all of this I started having chest pains. The worse I've ever had. I was afraid I was going to have a heart attack on my ride home, so I went and talked to my boss about it. I managed to calm down after joking around with my guys and getting some fresh air.

It's a sad state of affairs when a man is reduced to hoping that he has a heart attack before he leaves work, because he knows workers comp will pay the emergency room bill. :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There are all kinds of surprises built into the law Matt. It seems new ones pop up left and right as time goes on.

My wife and I are in a similar situation. They dropped her insurance from her job. We are supposed to go onto the exchanges to get her insurance. Sadly though, due to our situation, not income status, she will not get help either. I have no idea how they think we are supposed to afford $486 a month. On top of that, even if we could afford it, we don't just happen to have six grand lying around for a deductible if something should happen that she needs to actually use the insurance. It looks like we'll be paying the penalty unless something changes drastically. This still puts us in a bind though should my wife get sick.
It seems funny to me that she had health insurance before at a rate we could afford, with a deductible that, while high, was reasonable enough to come up with if we needed to.


----------



## ssnvet

So William has his own blog that goes back to 2009 and I just found out about it!

Boy do I feel stupid :^o

Just read your TG post and have to say AMEN to that!

I just wish I could see more family at TG, but my parents and siblings are all over the country, so it's just us and my MIL again this year, for a quiet day of feasting.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd jump at $486 a month! My best option is $288 a WEEK!

But it doesn't matter either way…. Neither of us can afford our "affordable care act" insurance options.

I'm thinking that it's time to trust in The Lord and let it ride.


----------



## ssnvet

74, Glad to hear your having a good trip… You should take up whittling. Then you could wood work on the road.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

I'm waiting for the Star Track episode where they do just that!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Matt. The address for my blog is my signature.
http://wddsrfinewoodworks.blogspot.com/
However, as I said, everything I post there is usually posted here at Lumberjocks. The exception is posts like the Holiday post when it may be against the rules on Lumberjocks.


----------



## superdav721

So Matt if you don't sign up is the fine cheaper than the health care?


----------



## ssnvet

Not sure Dave…. I've heard that the first year, the fine is $95 (for theentire year).... andi've heard that they waived that for the first year…. So ya… It's sounding like the fine is a joke.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well said William


----------



## DIYaholic

Threw darts tonight….
Many of them hit the board!!!

Not sure what tomorrow has in store for me….
1" of the white stuff has accumulated, so far….
The weatherman says the falling snow will change to all rain, by morning….
If it does, I get to sleep in….
If not, I will be awoken early to go salt &/or plow….
I hope the weather gods are on my side!!!

In preparation for a rude awakening….
I need to reacquaint myself with my pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Coffee is on. 
I've given up on sleep. 
Gonna head to the shop and get a fire going. 
That may just make be feel well enough to fall asleep in front of the heater. 
That'll be better than lying in bed wide awake. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Pass the coffee please, I need another mug full….

A wet drippy day outside….
The snow changed over to rain….
I got to sleep in, for a bit!!!

Where did my coffee go….


----------



## Gene01

Just pulled the trigger on a Dewalt 735 planer. 
Amazon has it on sale for $537 inc. the aux. tables and an extra set of knives.
Due for delivery 12/5. 
Merry Christmas to me!

Anyone want a used Delta 13" planer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Congrats on the DW735!!! You are going to love it!!!
You now need to consider an upgrade….
Byrd Shelix spiral head carbide cutter!!! Ask Jeff all about them…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Randy.
Think I'll forego the Byrd. (for now)
Maybe slip that in for my b-day in april.
Dunno, though. Wife's comment was that I'll likely not live long enough to get much use out of the planer.
Gotta love a practical woman.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
What is life without a little risk?
Get the Byrd!
Please, just "will it" to me!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Will do. You want all the rough walnut, oak and mesquite that is the reason for planer?
It might only take up half the room in your new salt bin.

If I bought the Byrd, I'm positive there'd be little risk of me living long enough to use it.


----------



## superdav721

Captive rings have been completed in a baby rattle.
Bowls are next as soon as the UPS guy gets here.
Gene grats on the planer.


----------



## Gene01

Just got confirmation from Amazon. Seems the planer purchase qualified for an additional $25 off. I must be living right. At least today.
A while ago, Amazon started charging tax. I've noticed that it's not enough to pay the tax here in AZ, so I'm wondering where the $$ goes.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I've been reading through this thread and decided to checkout your holiday blog. I have to say, you are right on the mark with it. I'll be sharing it with family and friends.

Gene, congratulations on the planner.


----------



## GaryC

Dang….it's cold out there. I'm staying in until the afternoon. 
Gene, nice buy. I'd like to do the same but, I'm just too cheap.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mid-morning to ya'll. 
Well the fire ain't helping much today. 
That wind is killer. 
I must pull myself together though. 
I'll get some medicine in me. If the pill don't do it the liquid will. 
Gotta look and see what is wrong with the heater on my daughter's jeep. 
Wife says I shouldn't worry about it when I'm hurting so bad. 
It's my little girl though and I never could let her down. 
Wife says, but she's 20 now and not a little girl. She can just go pay someone to look at it. 
But she's still MY little girl.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you gene (lightcs1776). 
Welcome to the stumpy zone.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*You are welcome here anytime- Chris! *


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, StumpyNumbs. Nice site. I happen yo be working out plans for a new workbench, to replace the hollow door laid on 2×4's that I've used forthe past 12 years. Now if I can pay attention to the bench construction. I find myself getting distracted by all the hand planes on the back wall.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbers…. last day in the salt mine before a four day break…. I'm pshyched!!

Nice score on the 735 Gene. I saw the same Amazon special and drooled… but the middle daughter gets her braces in December, and of course, the dental insurance doesn't cover any of it… so no new toys for a while.

I'm guessing that Chris is either a camel enthusiast, or was stationed in the sandbox.

Trying to put all my Obamacare frustrations behind me and make a list of things to be thankful for today.

Going to have lunch with an old friend and coworker in an hour…. so that's first on my list.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Matt, spent most of last year overseas. I can't complain, as it was a lot better duty than it could have been. I'm looking forward to a real Thanksgiving meal tomorrow.

Braces do get expensive. All four of my kids have had them, the last still going through the process.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris (lightcs1776),
Welcome to "The Dark Side" of LumberJocks….
Please check your coat and sanity at the door!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thank, DIY. I have kids, including two college age … there is no sanity left to check at the door … grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm working indoors today….
Can't say the same about tonight….
Today's rain is to turn to snow….
I'll be plowing &/or salting at some later point in time!!!

Task at hand is to write up assignment/tracking sheets, for each of our four trucks.
Then rewrite a few contracts.

Have fun and be safe….


----------



## ssnvet

Gas prices are coming down Randy, at least untill the next event in the middle east, make sure you pass the savings along to your customers :^o

I heard some Israel expert on the news this a.m. saying the Obama has painted Israel into a corner and that they may very well strike Iran before the end of the year. Apparently, they had to wait untill the latest Jewish holiday travel season ended, which brought a record number of tourist to Israel. ???


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

So I had a great lunch with my friend, and on the way back stopped at the garage to drop off my tires.

When I got back to work I freaked, as I had all the paychecks for my dept. in my pocket and they were gone :^o

Called the resterant… no luck! Ran back to the garage and there they were, in a puddle by the door.

Good thing we're all on direct deposit any ways, I don't think anyone could endorse a soggy piece of paper.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
*OPPS!!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that was close one ,


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap is done.

Cutting board is out of the clamps

Cutting board has been handplaned flat and smooth

Lines marked to square three sides, fourth is a reference line.

Need to saw the three sides, round four corners, and then soak the board awhile.

FREE turkey dinner at work last night…...best part, it WAS free….

Have to go in tonight, not sure about the three days this weekend, yet.


----------



## ssnvet

They used to hand out HUGE turkeys where I work…. rock hard forzen and they'd give them to you the day b4 TG (so much for eating it on TG). Now they just do grocery store gift cards.

I do the turkey with the girls…. butter and spices everywhere…. I'm still amazed how easy it is to cook a turkey. Right up my alley ;^) We put them in the roasting pan upside down, so the breast meat stays moist. Not the prettiest thing to see on a plate…. but we serve it carved anyways.

My wife usually buys another turkey right after TG (when they're offloading them dirt cheap) and freezes it. Gotta love a turkey dinner with potatoes and stuffing.

So I have to ask 74 and bags what are Canuck friends do? Back Bacon and LaBatts :^)


----------



## Doe

Healthcare insurance seems pretty awful and it's ridiculous that you're penalized for being married. I pray that it all works out for every one of you.

Gene, congratulations on the new arrival (and the surprise discount).

Hi Chris, I graduated from the hollow core door a year ago. The new workbench is really nice and I still cringe when I accidentally mark it up.

Don't know about Sandra, but we have roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, and tons of veg from the farmer's market for Thanksgiving. My husband and daughter decided that they didn't like turkey any more in 1992. We have a giant chicken at Christmas. There's' nothing wrong with back bacon and Labatts any other day. Or pizza and Labatt which is what I'm having right now.

Best wishes for a happy Thanksgiving and if you're travelling, safe home.


----------



## Doe




----------



## gfadvm

Doe, That is a strange lookin critter. We've got skunks but they don't look like that!


----------



## ssnvet

Andy was in the house and I missed it…

How's our favorite horse doctor? I'd love to hear more about this show you were working at.


----------



## DIYaholic

With only 2" of the white stuff forecasted to hit the ground overnight….
I've been able to enjoy a couple of cold ones this evening!
I'll be getting up at 4:00am to do a 4 hour salting run….
Then my Thanksgiving holiday can start….
Dinner at "The Chef's"!!!
Oh how yummy!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I may be without a computer. 
And posting from this phone just doesn't cut it sometimes.

Apparently there is a virus on my computer. 
All I get if I go online is insurance ads. 
I am currently running the Microsoft scanner thingy. 
It is saying I have 8 Trojans on my PC so far and it isn't through scanning.

Where did I mess up?
I have been on three sites before this started happening since my last computer scan,
Here, my own personal blog, and the government health care site. 
Ya'll be the judge where the virus may have come from.

It has taken over my internet with health insurance ads. 
It has completely locked me out of my virus protection software. 
It has something running in the background that has my CPU usage staying maxed out. 
I don't know if this safety scanner thing is going to help me recover from this one.


----------



## Daveyd

Luv the video blog!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Sorry about your 'putter not feeling well.

Is it possible that my runny nose….
is due to your computer's virus???


----------



## lightcs1776

There are a few things that can cause your computer issues, William. You might want to clear your cache after you run the AV scan, removing all cookies as well. If you use gmail, you can clear your history in the gmail settings as well. I've worked on both PCs and servers having virus issues and they can be a real annoyance to get rid of.


----------



## DIYaholic

With visions of ice crystals in my head….

I must go to slumberland….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks light. 
I'm working on it. 
The scan found 8 Trojans and removed them. 
Cleared all histories, cookies, etc., etc. 
Done a system reboot. 
It allowed me then redownload my security program, something it wouldn't allow before. 
Then of course I had to redownload all my security definitions. 
Then, although I always update regularly, I now have 42 important updates to install. 
However, although everything seems to be coming back together, my real time protection is not coming on. 
I'm hoping after the updates complete and I restart that everything will be back to normal. 
If not, I've always wondered what a twelve gauge would do to a laptop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Better yet, I wonder what I could turn with it if I mounted the laptop to a faceplate on the lathe?


----------



## GaryC

William, what about resetting it back to a previous date. Would that let you regain your security stuff?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary has an excellent point. You would have to reapply security patches, but it *should* get you back in working order if your current plan falls through.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the suggestions guys.
Actually I had tried that first thing.
It appears I had a trojan virus thingy.
It is a known issue according to Microsoft.
It rearranges your security program files so that you have no protection.

Now for the good news.
Thanks to the help of Microsoft Support, and some techy there named Alex, I got rid of it, manually removed my antivirus software, reinstalled it, and am now back in business.
I am typing this on my laptop right now.

Looks like the laptop is spared from the lathe.
For now.

All this, over four hours of messing with my computer, I am back online, but tired.
I'm going to bed.
You guys have a good night.

Thanks again for the helpful suggestions guys.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear you were able to root out the problem and get the laptop back in working order. Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*

I'm up and at it.
The ice doesn't stand a chance!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Thanksgiving DIY, and everyone else here at LJ. I hope you all have a day with family and focus on what you have been given, rather than the things you want. I have a long list, but if I look at what I have, wife of over 22 years, my children, a place to call home, etc., I have been blessed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

When the wants over shadow the blessings, open the too of a bottle of Jose Quercia. I guarantee that before half the bottle is gone you'll wonder what more could a guy want!!!
Happy thanksgiving everyone. 
I'm thankful I have friends like all of you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon…..

Gene, I thought the patterns in the corn crops was so that I could find my way back out…..

Matt, Did my Thanksgiving bonus get wet???


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Thanksgiving gang!

Today I'm thankful for all of my Nubby friends :^)

Time to go get butter all over my hands


----------



## JL7

Happy Thanksgiving all….....even you Marty..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today I'm thankful for a day off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, you're a bum…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope everyone's turkey day has started nicely and progresses to even greater enjoyment!
Even you Marty!!!

I believe that my plow/salting duties have been met!!!
I either need a nap or a cold one….
I'm sooooooooo looking forward to dinner with "The Chef" and his family!!!

Is it proper etiquette to use a "power carver" on the turkey???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Thanksgiving, and Hanukkah


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I got my new puter up and running, and the surround system tuned and cranked. I haven't seen the dog since…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A Thanksgiving tradition…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, is that you in disguise?

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Only if I can have his money…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlo was here in Indy last month but I didn't get a chance to see him…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, if it was up to me you could have all his money and fame


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't want his fame. That would mean I'd have to work harder…..


----------



## GaryC

OK, cut the fame, just take the money and a happy Thanksgiving


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the smashed taters…..


----------



## Bagtown

Matt,

I will be working as per normal up here in the great white north.
Thanksgiving for us was in Octember.
BTW Matt, I see you playing with cnc and a milling machine. Did I ever tell you that I used to be a cnc machinist? We made all the knuckle joints for that arm up on the space station years ago. Talk about tolerances….

Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Bags, that's very interesting… You'll have to share more about it some time.

This is turning out to be an interesting day…

First, my MIL (our only guest) called to say she's sick and isn't coming. :^(

Turkey was named, stuffed , spiced and in the electric roaster at 11:00. :^)

Power went out at 11:30. :^(

Lugged the generator out of the barn and crossed my fingers…. It started. :^)

Went to hook up to the transfer switch box, but the 10 gage cable with 30 amp fittings I normally keep hanging from the basement rafters is no where to be seen. :^(

Looked high and low in the shed, barn loft, all over basement, and finally found the cable wound up in the bottom of a large tub tucked away on a back shelf. :^o

Got generator power to the roaster at 12:30. :^)

Lights came back on at 12:40. :^@

But then the real crisis hit….. No Internet. :^o

Reset the router and now here I am. :^)

Thanksgiving is more about what's going on on the inside, than the outside…. So I'm still smilin'. I'm on the couch, ready to pass out….. But smilin'. ;^)

Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Matt, It's almost over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Mike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anyone have the free plans for Steve Ramsey's marshmallow crossbow? Apparently the PDF link is not giving it up…..


----------



## revwarguy

Happy Thanksgiving!

I hope you are all spending a wonderful weekend with friends and family. This year, due to work hours, travel limitations, married children with in-laws to visit, etc. events conspired that we will celebrate this holiday on Friday and Saturday. Today will be mostly cleaning and cooking for me, but I am grateful even for that.

Happy day to you all!

Nix on the crossbow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good afternoon Reverend, 3 days of cooking at your house??? I'm on my way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody finding the free plans can have first shot at Randy with it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Go Lions!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was napping quite comfortably….
Then out of nowhere….
A marshmallow attacked me!!!

I'm off to consume dinner….
& a few adult beverages!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!

Kids are laughing and telling stories and giggling…. I'm blessed!


----------



## Doe

Marty, PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from my daughters house. Had to waddle in. Nap time….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did I mention… Go Lions!


----------



## HamS

Evening guys .

Spent the day cleaning the garage and the shop. It is cold in Indiana, but no snow. I am doing turkey tomorrow because youngest son had to work today at Wally World preppin' for Black Friday. Just say no to shopping on Thanksgiving evening. Varnish is drying and football is on. I've been into the distilled spirits so no more tools tonight.

William, I agree whole heartedly with what you posted on your blog.


----------



## superdav721

Great Marty!
William go get combofix and run it in safe mode, boot again in safe and run it again.
http://www.combofix.org/download.php


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 dinners today, I think I'll just sit here and drink away my pain…..


----------



## HamS

Hey neighbor. With you on the pain killer ….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Ham…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trying to keep up with a 2 year old red blur is exhausting…..


----------



## HamS

I have been working a lot with these kids/


----------



## superdav721

Hey guys. I have been in the shop for 4 days turning. Or trying to learn how.
2 minute video.


----------



## gfadvm

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL! I am thankful for all the friends I have made here on LJ.

Matt, I was at the Quarter Horse World Championship Show in OKC for 16 days. It is huge with over 3400 entries. Made for long days and short nights. Very glad that it's over for another year.

We had 16 people here for dinner tonight. My wife may never recover! She and her 90 year old mother cooked and cleaned non-stop for three days!


----------



## DIYaholic

Back home, after dinner at "The Chef's"....
For some reason my belt won't buckle and my shirt is too tight!!!

I'll need to do a salting run at 5:00am….
Only 27 days until Christmas!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say pie???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Dave, those are really nice turnings! Well done!

Marty, I sent you the crossbow plan. Your two year old reminds me about a typo on the elevator news at work. There was a Winer Storm Warning and I thought it sounded like a car full of howling little kids wanting to know if they were there yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning All…..

Randy, I prefer pumpkin/cream cheese bread pudding with whiskey sauce…..

Doe, Grandkids are great, they're just impossible to keep up with. You can't help but love a face like this???


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool picture, BoxcarMarty. They sure are a lot of fun at that age.


----------



## GaryC

Has anyone heard from Rex? He hasn't been on here in quite some time. I sent him a PM and got no response. Just wondering if he's ok…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
We're cooking our thanksgiving dinner today due to Lisa's work schedule. 
Me and the boys spent yesterday at the shop. 
I turned a small bowl, we done some much needed cleaning, and then we came home and watched movies for the rest of the day. 
Well I have a 22 pound turkey and a 24 pound ham to tend to. 
You all have a blessed day.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Anybody up for pie and coffee? :^)

So Andy, are you showing Quarter Horses? Or do you work for the organizers to take care of them?

We had a different conversation at the table yesterday. Usually we'll all name some things that we're thankful for, but this time I asked he girls to think about what robs us of our thankful spirit and makes us discontent. Some interesting things came up. Then we watched "It's a Wonderful life" and saw all the things that made George Baily not appreciate all that he had. This is one of my all time favorite movies…. very good for the soul.

House is quiet and I'm off to the cave…. Have a great day!

PS. saying a prayer for Rex


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Doe.
Rex - lets ask his son.


----------



## superdav721

PM sent to Rex's son.


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Dave…..and cool turning videos…..those captive ring things are pretty cool….

Thanksgiving round 1 is complete…...get a second shot at it tomorrow!


----------



## GaryC

I should have "friended" him so I could send a PM. Just lazy. Couldn't get back far enough to find him on the post. 
Dave, I hope you get a reply. Sure keeps me kinds worried


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff….. Need your expert cutting board advise….. This is the bamboo parquet block I mentioned some time ago…










It's 12×7x1-1/2…..

Suitable for a CB?

Thinking of resawing to 3/4" and making 14×12x3/4…. is that too thin?

I have some Mahogany for a perimeter frame….

Your thoughts? Primarily use would be as a bread board.


----------



## JL7

Hey Matt….no question about it. Bamboo is very common for cutting boards:

Google Images

Details

I built one out of bamboo plywood scraps once…..here is picture of the plywood grain, which is very similar to what you have there:










I'm still on the fence however about end grain bamboo for anything other than a bread board…..the stuff is porous! So your bread board idea is right on. The stuff is SUPER brittle also, so 3/4 is a bit thin, but go for it…...why not give it a try!

Do you have a good way to flatten it after re-sawing? I would be a little nervous feeding it through the planer…..

Good luck!


----------



## HamS

Morning guys,

I am cooking turkey today. Son had nothing but profanity to say about working at Wal-Mart yesterday. He has to work today but at least he gets to work in his department, tire and lube. Out to the shop now while the turkey cooks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Can't blamed your son, Ham. I personally think it's a disgrace to take the employees away from their families on Thanksgiving.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Jeff, did have ever cut bamboo on a band saw?

I'm a little nervous about wrecking a good blade.


----------



## JL7

Matt…..I haven't, but I wouldn't be afraid to try it…

I use these blades and for the price, you just can't beat the cut quality and longevity. Highly recommended…


----------



## bandit571

Lunch yesterday must have been good, I am currently burping at both ends.

Big lunch, followed by a few Lagers…

No shop time , might get something done on a cutting board….later.

For once, I was the Tanksgiving guest, instead of host. Sit around and watch football all day long….


----------



## Gene01

Mat, I cut some laminated bamboo flooring with a BS. Cut probably a total of 3 feet. Didn't seem to affect the blade.


----------



## MrRon

"Golf courses in Canadia? I guess that's possible, they could use snowmobiles as golf carts and tap maple trees for syrup between holes. They would have to get balls with beacons on them to make it easier to find in the snow. (Golly, I wonder if Canadia could use Celine Dion "music" to torture bad prisoners?) And pizza, Canadians eat pizza? Do they use maple syrup as sauce? And chain lightning, what's that all aboot?
I was actually surprised Canadia had a national weather man! Talent must be tough to find up there (take Celine Dion for instance) the national weather guy seems to have issues! "

Airspeed, I spent several months working in Canada, Quebec to be specific. I found some of the best pizza ever and I am originally from new York City, home of original pizza. In fact, food everywhere I went was great; came as a big surprise. I also found food to be good in British Columbia.


----------



## ssnvet

Made some good progress on the fiddle bow bread knife. Had a tear out when drilling a hole…. Got some ideas on how to repair/hide it though


----------



## Doe

I don't know about anywhere else in Canada but I think that the Greater Toronto area has the highest number of golf courses per capita. My mother lived about half an hour away and there were at least three on the way. We don't need beacons, we have fluorescent orange balls for the die hards. I had a boss who would play in the snow (come to think of it, he was an idiot anyway). Celine Dion is four letter word in my book, and would be excellent as a torture device; it scares me just thinking about it. Mind you, I used to work for a record company that had TVs everywhere with a video channel on, and I remember trying to get away from Billy Ray Cyrus singing Achy Breaky Heart at 2 AM. Now that's terrifying.


----------



## JL7

Hey Doe,

Can't agree more on the Celine and the Billy Ray!

First shot at a glue lam….you can see by the number of clamps that I need more practice…..


----------



## GaryC

This reminds me of a couple of cooks in the group,


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I am employed by the Quarter Horse Association to do all the drug and surgical alteration testing at their World Shows. Also I have made several bandsaw boxes and had no problems sawing it (and didn't seem to dull blade excessively. And that was sawing 6" thick glued up blocks.

Rex's MIA status is not a good thing.

Jeff, Got a box from you today. Haven't even had time to look inside. May be January before I get to play in the shop. But THANKS.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy…..can't agree more on the Rex. thing…......What's up Rex?


----------



## JL7

Gary….that would be my way of cooking….thanks..


----------



## superdav721

Gary no naked chick pictures please….


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, are you saying that horse people would actually cheat in high dollar prize events? Say it aint so! :^)
You keep 'em honest!

Playing with a new hand-me-down laptop in the shop….. and trying to debug my wife's old Dell.

Going to keep one of the two set up on my shop desk and hand the other one down to my youngest daughter.

My wife has a girlfriend over and they're doing "chick flick movie marathon" with the girls….. thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bird shared with everyone in the house … a definite hit!


----------



## JL7

And Marty…..enjoyed the Arlo…..


----------



## GaryC

!Dave, have you heard back from Rex's son??


----------



## DIYaholic

Hot open faced turkey sandwiches, hand cut French fries, gravy and all the usual fixin's….
The holiday season at "The Chef's" house is a belly busting time!!!

It will be another working Saturday….
Gotta finish up the salt bin!


----------



## superdav721

Not a thing. I can safely say we are all worried.


----------



## GaryC

So you can't get one from his son and I can't get one from him. Anyone got a phone number?


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

No number. I got a few of these fellers #'s but not Rex's


----------



## GaryC

I found two numbers for a Roger Clark in Valley Mills, Tx. Going to try them in a couple of hours. Trouble is, neither of them match the physical address that I have for him..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…. a second day of pie and coffee for breakfast…. come what may, life is good!

Yes, very concerned for Rex. He casually lists the details of his many treatments, with the kind of stoicism that typifies a Brit. But it's all very heavy duty stuff. Continuing to pray for his healing and well being.

Daughter marches in Christmas parades today and tomorrow. It's 22 deg. out there. I think her flute is going to freeze to her lips.

Just read the news headlines…. talk about being robbed of one's thankfulness in a heartbeat. Time to hug my kids and warm up the shop.

After thinking it through, I realize that I screwed up the fiddle bow knife last night and drilled the holes in the wrong spot. Time for a creative repair.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Done the thanksgiving dinner thing yesterday. 
The ham, there was a disagreement between the wife and I about whether to just smoke it or do all the glaze and trimming for my regular holiday ham. So I halved it and done both. 
For the turkey I made it for the first time in my big easy oil-less deep fryer. 
It does not taste at all to me like a deep fryer turkey. It was good though. I think l like it better than deep fried because it seals in the juices without using expensive oil. 
I marinaded it with creole butter and rubbed it down on the outside with kickin chicken seasoning. 
Then we had dressing
Giblet gravy
Potato salad
Yams
Green been casserole
Yeast rolls
Cranberry sauce
Blackberry pie
Apple pie
Pecan pie
...........
And some tummy aches. 
I hope all ya'll had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## ssnvet

I love a good Pecan pie :^)

I'm in the shop on my wife's old Dell laptop…. I ran AVG's new tool kit (free for first fix) and it really seems to have sped up this old dog…. It'll make a good shop puter. I don't want the kids using it, as it has bit me (DC electrical shock) several times where the power transformer plugs into the back. So no more using it in my lap… I'll keep it on the desk in the shop.


----------



## lightcs1776

They don't make pecan pie in my neck of the woods (can't get sweet potatoe pie up here either, for that matter), so my wife made two this year for me. I tell her she will be Southern yet.

Sounds like a great meal, William.


----------



## superdav721

Hey William I made my own blackhawk jig.


----------



## bandit571

Might have a simple cutting board about done, still have to find that dang Mineral Oil

Dang Library computer, stole my photos, and now I can't get to them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
No pictures….
No proof!!!


----------



## bandit571

Was using my son's phone to get to the internetski. Last night, he dropped in the toilet. Went to shut off the music, it slipped and PLOP! Now DOA on the phone.

Board is just two pieces of Black Walnut, and two pieces of Black Cherry. Corners have been rounded off, edges have been rounded over.

What store has Mineral Oil??? Wallie World never heard of it….


----------



## DIYaholic

Any pharmacy will have mineral oil.


----------



## GaryC

Just got this PM…...

Gary,

My Dad is ok, thanks for your concern. He will be in touch soon to explain. Sorry that neither of us have been on a while.

Regards,

Bryan Clark


----------



## GaryC

Just got this PM….

Gary,

My Dad is ok, thanks for your concern. He will be in touch soon to explain. Sorry that neither of us have been on a while.

Regards,

Bryan Clark


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats great news


----------



## DIYaholic

YIPEE!!!
Rex & son are alive and well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps Rex needs to be reprimanded for putting us though this.
I would suggest a whipping, but I'm afraid he would enjoy it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to drive the new plow truck!!!
Usually the boss puts the first ding in our trucks.
Looks like I'll have to make him drive it for a while….
Shouldn't take more than a day, for him to smash it up!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Working on a bread only cutting board with that Bamboo parquet scrap piece and some of my Mahogany (deck board cut offs).

Doing something different that just popped into my head…. guess who came into the shop to tell me we were late for the Christmas parade? Of course, late to her means we only wait in the cold for the parade to start for 10 min. instead of 30 :^o

So much for surprises.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I want to drive that! For about ten minutes. Then it would get old.
Thats cool.


----------



## Doe

Dave, I've got the stuff ready to clean my practice plane and I've watched your video for the eleventy eleventh time (no wood on metal and no metal on wood . . . check!)









I'm having trouble getting it apart. The big screws in the picture above weren't too bad (I had help from my husband), but the little ones are nasty. Gerry used WD40 to try to loosen them up but it's not working.









What should we do? Also, how do I clean the screws? Using the wire brush on the iron makes sense but the screws are awfully small. One last question: what's the bit of metal to the left and above the large screw hole?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## gfadvm

Glad to hear Roger is still with us. Can't believe he left us hanging and worrying! Maybe we need to start taking roll daily.

Here!


----------



## DIYaholic

Salt Bin update blog….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/38768


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Yes, it gets old very quickly. Especially on a blustery, 15* night and you get stuck in a snow bank!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Been piddling in the shop all day today. 
Not a lot done but productive nonetheless.

Dave, Blackhawk?
I have the one designed by capt Eddie if that's the one you mean. 
Sorry I can't keep up with the names of them. 
I call mine the capt. Eddie special.

Back is killing. 
I'm hoping those couple of shots of Quervo I just took will ease it up. 
I'm finding something on Netflix. 
You guys have a good night.


----------



## superdav721

Doe PB Blaster









Is sold most every where, it is one of the better ones. Spray it and let it soak overnight. Carefully clean the slot of the screw out and find a screw driver that fits it exactly. You can then try to twist it slowly. If it feels like it is slipping tap the end of the driver with a mallet. If you mess the slot up you can take a Dremel with a cut off wheel and place a cut 90 degrees to the slot creating a Phillips. Then try a Phillips driver.
The piece of metal looks like a cut nail. I often find them in most every old plane I take apart. When the user found that some part of the plane was worn or need a nudge to one direction , there method was to shove a nail in it. This is what epoxy or thick CA is for.
On cleaning the screws I use a brass brush in a drill press, electrolysis, naval jelly and Evapo-Rust is great.
I keep an electrolysis pan in my shop , ready to go. It is the easiest way to get every bit of off with very little elbow grease.
I love doing this kind of tool save. It is a passion of mine. 
William complains because he thinks I have cleaned out every old plane in all antique shops within a 200 mile radius of where we live.
That might be true 
Please feel free to ask any and all the questions you can.
Remember these are my methods. They are not the best but they work for me.

~
William yes Captain Eddies rig. I made my own.


----------



## ssnvet

Made some progress on the gifts….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great looking Board Matt whats those white squares on the edge

looks like some knifes too


----------



## ssnvet

White squares are replaceable poly blocks let into the Mahogany perimeter. The plan is to line up the blade with the slot in the bamboo deck when slicing bread, then the knives will hit the poly blocks b4 the bottom of the slot.


----------



## superdav721

Looking good Matt


----------



## JL7

Great to hear the Rex news….....thanks Gary….

Nice looking board and knife Matt…

The kids and I are road tripping this weekend and having great time…....

Hope everyone is having a ball….!


----------



## DIYaholic

If I don't get to sleep soon….
I won't be able to sleep in!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Gary….
& everyone else,

Could you, please, insert a coffee IV!!!

Does eight hours of sleep count as sleeping in???


----------



## GaryC

Eight hours is waaaaay out there sleeping in. 
Want a little salt with that coffee??? There seems to be a bin full somewhere around here


----------



## DIYaholic

I prefer sugar in my coffee….
Salt on my pretzels, with cold ones to follow!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Gary and Randy.

Just saw that Rex survived Turkey Day. Not hearing from him was worrisome. Glad to hear he's OK.

Got 10 hours last night. Minus one bladder break.

I need some 1/8" material for drawer bottoms. 
Went on the "My Lowes" website before we left Tucson and found some 1/8" ply labeled "Hardwood Plywood" in stock at the store closest to my house. 
After we got home and unpacked, I made a special trip to get the ply and when I got there, I found that it was 5MM. Damn, that irritates me. Since I passed up an opportunity to get some true 1/8" in Tucson, I had no options left. 
Guess I'll just make two passes. 
What was strange was that they had true 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 in stock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I think you aught to cut and laminate your own 1/8". That'll teach them [email protected][email protected]…..


----------



## superdav721

Yeah what Marty said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If I got 8 hours sleep, I would be mistaken for dead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Dave, This is the last of 4 days, back to the mobile office tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I restacked some white oak and moved a stack of red oak yesterday. Does that justify as shop time???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Dave, I love my capt Eddie rig. 
I made mine entirely of wood though. 
I'd love to see a picture of yours. 
Did you make it out of metal like he suggests?

Still sitting beside the bed. 
That is as far as I've made it. 
I am determined to get moving around soon though. 
Made some extensions for my flat jaws on my lathe chuck yesterday. 
I hope to turn some segmented bowls after Christmas that are going to be larger than the eight inch jaws would be able to handle. 
While making the extensions I tried some rubber plugs from Home Depot for the part that holds the bowl on the jaws. 
I like them enough that I am thinking about going to round up some more for my eight inch jaws. 
I'll try to remember to take a photo or two for a future blog post.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eight hours? Man, what is that like???

Off to morning service, then maybe an attempt to start learning simple box joints this afternoon … yeah, 45 and really that new to woodworking.

Looking forward to the pictures, William.

And Boxcar, I count sweeping up the shop as shop time, so I guess it all depends on how much time one gets to spend there on a regular basis.


----------



## Gene01

Heck, just surveying the mess is "shop time".


----------



## GaryC




----------



## StumpyNubs

Last year's black friday blog was such a hit, I thought I'd do it again. I think you'll have a good laugh at this one!


----------



## superdav721

Morning Marty and the rest of you guys.
William I did make it out of metal.
Film is coming.


----------



## Doe

Dave, how long did you spend cleaning the plane in the video? I started on a Stanley 35 since I could get it apart. I spent more than a hour rubbing it with the steel wool and the mixture you describe. Some dirt came off but it's not even colored by any stretch of the imagination. Feels nice though. I haven't got a picture of the parts in progress.









The bottom is pretty rough, should I do anything? It wouldn't be a very good plane if it wasn't perfectly flat.









Thanks again for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
My hand plane restoration knowledge is limited, so you can take this for what it's worth….

To flatten the bottom, you can use sandpaper (either PSA or spay glue) on a flat surface. Plate glass, granite tile or even MDF will work as a flat surface. Some people even use their jointer bed or cast iron table on their TS. You would need to work up through the grits, but I don't know what grit you would want to work up to for a final grit. I'm sure a search, here on LJs, would yield additional information.


----------



## Doe

Thanks Randy. I have a board with PSA on for tuning planes (worked nicely for the one I did a few months ago). I'm just afraid of taking off wood because it's old, and well-wood. I think I've been brainwashed by Antiques Roadshow. "If it had the original finish, it would have been worth $100,000. But since you removed the patina, it's only worth $100. . . on a good day." Question though, how can you get the PSA off something? I have some on glass and it's not unsticking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Doe*- They made a billion of those, so refinish all you like 

The only downside of flattening the sole is, the more you remove, the wider the mouth gets. A tight mouth is a must for a smoothing plane like that. But, since a flat bottom is also a must, you should flatten it and then, if need be, inlay a new piece in front of the blade to close the mouth back up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
You can use a heat gun or blow dryer to heat and reactivate the adhesive.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Citrus solvent works well to remove PSA residue. I like it because it smells good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Push….


----------



## Gene01

I've used a heat gun and I've used lacquer thinner…but not together!
Both methods work well. Lacquer thinner is faster.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all this talk of work??? I thought this was a holiday weekend…..


----------



## DIYaholic

WORK is a four letter word!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

It's only work if you're getting paid for it …. so it's never work at this house.


----------



## DIYaholic

PAID?
What is this word you speak of? What does it mean???


----------



## superdav721

Doe all my videos are about 4 hours. I may have a process that I start the day before and finish the next day. Stumpy is correct. They made thousands. If you have to use a card scraper, it will peel it and you have no fear of gouging it. The bottom needs to be fairly flat to work properly. It is a smoother. The toe, right behind the mouth and near the heal needs to be flat. You can have low spots on the edges.
It all depends in what you are going to do with it. If you are making an everyday user. It doesn't have to be absolutely perfect. Get the wood body cleaned up and oiled. Get rid of the rust. Whatever method you find easy and meats your goals. Paint it black, sharpen it razor sharp and let it rip.
I have had plane bodies so punky that I soaked them on end in oil for 24 hours. And watched them soak all the oil up.
Be inventive. Put the knob on a bolt and chuck it up in you drill press or lathe. Then you can spin it up and put a shine on it.
I know guys that put the Japanning back on them the traditional method. I have seen totes in 6 pieces and folks take the time to put them back together. I am just going to cut a new one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, DIY, that's the money that goes from the employers hands to your hands, only to quickly pass to the grocery store, electric company, gas company, etc. But hey, it could be worse.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't ever see actual money….
Direct deposit….
Debit card….
Online bill pay….
I know money exists, I just don't ever see it!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, it doesn't matter as long as the kids have what they need.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I'm the only "kid" that I take care of!!!
Single and kidless….
Just the way I like it!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

DIY, Can't say I remember what it is like to be either single or without kids … grin. Married almost 23 years and oldest is 21.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is kind of like when the wife and kids leave for the weekend.
The only difference….
You HAVE money to play with!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Too funny!


----------



## superdav721

Rex get off your @$$ and give us a status report. We know your out there. We know your reading this.
You had us all worried.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
What Dave said!!!

There is a salting run awaiting me in the AM….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night DIY.

Gotta say, I love this site and this particular thread. Y'all have made me feel right at home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Light, we make everyone feel at home here…....
As long as "home" is a mental ward.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goooooooood Mooooooooornin' Stumpyville,

Chris,
I'm glad you are at ease enough to feel at home here on this thread….
We padded the walls, for your comfort and safety!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man did all of the morning salting run….
Looks like a just need to rewrite a contract….
Then a little work on the salt bin….
Then, the rest of the day is mine!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Yes, padded walls are in these days - grin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I gave up on sleep. 
Coffee is on. 
House is to quite. 
So I'm torturing my cat by making her sit here with me. 
She hates sitting still this time of morning. 
Hell, she pretty much hates me touching her any time of day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.
William,
Sleep is over rated, whereas coffee is definitely NOT!

Chris, 
Sanity is also over rated. After all, it is but a state of mind. Or, as Twain said: "Sanity and happiness are an impossible combination."


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning!


----------



## DamnYankee

Morning Nubbers!


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, where have you been? Haven't seen you in a while. You been lurking?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## HamS

Morning,
Back at the day job. The big Madrigal show is Friday and Saturday evening. I am still working on my lines. Remembering isn't as easy as it used to be.


----------



## DamnYankee

Nope, haven't been lurking…been in the shop trying to get Christmas ready.


----------



## bandit571

FINALLY found a computeer to use today

After work nap is done

One more night to go.

Might hit the 60s this week, winter in Ohio, gotta love it( BUT, I DO NOT!!)

ANYTHING TEMPS below 50 degrees should be outlawed!

TWO dinners this weekend, and all I can say is…........BURPPPPP!

Salting? That is what I have kids for….


----------



## JL7

I just got a note from Rex and he asked me to pass it on…....

There is some discord in the family, and some issues between his wife and kids. Sad to hear really especially around the holidays…....

Rex, we're all praying for your health and the health of your family…......it is ALL that matters….


----------



## GaryC

I agree, Rex. You're high on the prayer list


----------



## JL7

It's starting to snow here….. 

Where's Randy and that fancy new truck?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi all,

Made it back from British Columbia Sun evening, and am still recovering from the travel.

I skimmed the messages I missed, and was glad to hear we've heard from Rex.

Hi Chris! Don't know if I've welcomed you yet.

Doe - You can buy PB blaster here at Canadian Tire, it was in the automotive section near the chrome cleaner and the like.

My shop is a hideous mess. The 'minor' kitchen reno is never ending. The chances of me spending any time at the workbench before Christmas is dwindling quickly…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the welcome, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
I hope all the family issues subside….
And a happy holiday is had by all!!!

Welcome home Sandra!!!

Rob,
Nice of you stop in for a (very) short visit!!!

Jeff,
I'd be happy to come plow and salt….
You pay for gas, lodging, food and (adult) entertainment!!!


----------



## bandit571

Needs a coat or two of oil, but









Maybe the Black Cherry MIGHT darken a bit??


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Are you preparing to challenge Jeff….
For the title of "Kutting Board King"???


----------



## ssnvet

I like it Bandit… I've never really seen black cherry b4.

Taco night in Mainiac land! And my thoughtful wife got Corona for me. She needs to remember her reading glasses when she goes shopping though, as she got Corona Light. :^o ( or maybe she's dropping a hint?)


----------



## DamnYankee

Been working on Christmas gifts nc training for a marathon (in Feb).
- my Mom is a quilter and cook so I'm making her a trivet in a quilt square pattern from one of her quilting books I am also turning her a thread ripper
- I'm making my Dad a puzzle table from one of the recent woodworking magazines
- I need to come up with a simple but "ooohh-able" gift for my woodworking clubs Christmas dinner gift exchange
- and the list is growing with possibilities


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Three visits to Stumpyville in one day.
Get back to your shop….
Them gifts ain't gonna build themselves!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Send some of that Christmas shop time this way…..

Jeff, It's gonna get brass balls cold up there this weekend. I hope you keep it to yourself…..

Evening Sandra dear, Didn't even know you was gone…..

What's a Chris???


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Sandra…..and nice to meet you Chris…..I noticed you were discussing kids with Randy…..we don't really recommend that…..but you're new here…...Topics for Randy include cold ones and salt, and maybe something else…..can't remember…

Nice looking board there Bandit…..what's next?

Get back in the shop Rob…..

Uh oh…..Marty's here…...thanks for the brass balls warning…...bring it on, I'll be hiding in the basement….


----------



## JL7

Checked the forecast Marty…....only *-14F* on Saturday. That's no record….but it is a bit on the chilly side…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey Sandra, missed ya around the coffee pot. Glad you're back.
Hi, Chris.. I'm glad you're here….if you are….
Andy must be really busy too. Guess he's cutting wood for Christmas..


----------



## gfadvm

Having buried my only son I feel qualified to offer this advice: Life is way too short for family discord!

Been sawing cypress on the new WoodMizer to line the shed for the old horses. I LOVE MY MILL!

Later


----------



## ssnvet

I'm very happy that you got your mill Andy… But I am struggling with the 10th commandment in a big, big way!

You're words of wisdom regarding family discord are soooooo wise.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Although we are taught to share….
Please, keep the cold @$$ $#!T to your neck of the woods!!!
That and, flat grass is also a topic of occasional conversation!!!

Marty,
Shouldn't you be in bed already???

Gary,
HI! (Sorry, that's all I got!)

Andy,
Speaking of your mill….
Should you run out of space to store your slabs….
I know of several places, with room for wood!!!!

Matt,
ONLY the 10th commandment???


----------



## superdav721

Rob and Marty on the same page.
WOW
Rex so sorry.
Chris ignore me I am just an @$$. I took lessons from Stumpy.
Welcome


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, thanks for the welcome. Family is a pretty high priority, so I'll probably slip and discuss kids with DIY again sometime.

Dave, I have already tuned into the fact that you're really into hand planes, so nope, can't ignore you. I'm very limited in that area, but find them to be very cool.

Boxcar, a Chris is pretty tough to define … and I like some definitions better than others.


----------



## JL7

That's it Randy…..flat grass…..cold ones, salt and flat grass…....and technically, free meals at chefs…...

Hey Andy….that woodmizer has to be the coolest…....glad it is working out…..

Dave - cool new vid on your site…...and glad to hear that your wife is doing better…....

Chris…looking forward to see what kind of stuff you build…...you're up in Woodstock territory?


----------



## ssnvet

My wife thinks I'll impair our kids for life if I watch "The Pit and the Pendulum" with them (scary old Vincent Price flick)..... I watched it with my older siblings when I was a kid (and mom and dad were out) And I turned out ok. :^)

Well, at least I'm not as impaired as Randy. :^o

Back in those days, it was all about suspense…. Nowadays, it's just blood and gore!


----------



## lightcs1776

Build? You mean I have to actually make something to be here? To be painfully honest, I'm absorbing all the information I can get and plan on getting started after Christmas; a workbench with bench dogs, holdfasts, and a vice or two, a bookcase for my youngest boy, and a blanket chest similar to the one Big Red built as I think his is really cool (but I need to build some skills).


----------



## DIYaholic

So, upstate NY you say….
Can you be a little more specific???
I'm a transplanted Long Islander, living in VT for almost 30 years….
I went to Plattsburgh State….
My sister and BIL live outside of Rochester in Holley….

That and, you have not posted any workshop information….
*74* (Sandra) ain't gonna like that!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sure DIY, just north of Albany (Clifton Park). I'll be here another 10 years, then it will be time to retire down South. I don't mind the weather half as much as NY politics.

Shop details aren't anything special, but if it will make Sandra happy, I'll have to update the profile soon … grin.

Oh, and I don't take too much too seriously. Life is too short for that.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, it's a classic. Ya gatta watch it with them.

Chris, about 4 years ago, we actually had a guy go to WalMart and take a pic of a piece of furniture and try to pass it off as his own. You should have seen the comments on that one.


----------



## JL7

Chris…..you don't have to build much…..Randy averages maybe a project a year between the cold ones, salt and flat grass…...


----------



## superdav721

Stand by for scary pictures

I got board waiting on the doctor today


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Thanks for the "Intel".
I've seen signs for Clifton Park….
That's about all I know about it!!!

You don't HAVE to make anything to hang out here….
I don't!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Were those taken in a "House of Mirrors" in China or down under???


----------



## JL7

Looks like Superdav may be into the cold ones…..


----------



## superdav721

Crap there upside down.
OK everybody either stand on your heads or turn your computer upside down.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

I turned my *Microsoft Surface RT Tablet* upside down.
It didn't help….
Damn auto orientation!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I have dreams of learning to make furniture but I can promise you there will not be any pics from Walmart … or while waiting for the doctor.


----------



## DIYaholic

People of Walmart pictures are awesome….
As long as I'm not in the picture!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Profile updated, DIY.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Bring your truck and a strong back! I'm having a tough time getting those big logs up onto the slab where the mill is. I really miss my tractor with the loader!

Dave, Those pics are a good example of things you can't "unsee".


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I hope you aren't watching MNF!!!
Saints ain't lookin' so good!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - speak up, were you saying something?

DY - which marathon are you training for? I've done one 1/2 and 3 fulls. Last one was before getting sick, but I haven't given up on another one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Up late, up early. Teaching on a course this week. 
Offspring #2 built a snowman in the yard today. Winter is here to stay.

Night all. - Might be up and gone before the coffee's on Gene, so I'll set the timer.


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that temps will be above freezing tomorrow….
Leaf wrangling is in store, for a couple of days!!!

I better get some sleep….
Them leaves can be down right ornery!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Dave, glad to see the photog got your good side :^)


----------



## GaryC

Ooooooo…... gotta watch this one…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning William, everyone else.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Chris, William and all.
Thanks *74*. Needed that coffee this morning….as with every morning.
How's it going, Gary?
Dave, you are one wild weird dude, dude.

If you have 20 minutes, watch this awesome video.

Our nearly new Brother laser printer died. Seems it's getting no power at all. Everything is plugged in tight and all doors are shut, but not even a blinking trouble light. No service center within 100 miles. Gonna have to take it back to where we bought it. See if they can make it work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The LAST thing I needed to see this morning was a closeup of Dave's tongue.

Building another drill press table for the new episode of BCWW. This one is lighter, more compact. But it has a special fence with built in dust collection and two pull out drill bit trays. Stay tuned…

Also finished up an entertaining review of The Wood Whisperer's new book- check it out.


----------



## Gene01

Printer fixed. Wife had inadvertently hit the power switch way in the back. I contacted Brother's live chat and the first thing she asked was if the power switch was on. I'm feeling pretty dumb right now.

Probably shouldn't be trusted around power tools today. But, in my defence, I had just gotten up and hadn't finished my coffee when the wife presented the problem.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good video, Gene. I want one of those casks.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a book to definitely read, Stumps. Thanks for the review.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Sandra* - I'm training for the Myrtle Beach Marathon (Full) in Feb. This will be my first. While I've had to run on a regular basis for work. As my annual fitness tests were either 2 or 1.5 miles I mostly ran about 2-3 miles a day with a RARE 5 miler thrown in. About a year-and-a-half ago I just started running longer and longer and longer. In May 2012 I did what was then a long run for me of 4 miles. I now run an average of 35-40 miles a week (7+ four days a week and one 10+ one day a week). A running buddy of mine wanted to do the Myrtle Beach Marathon and asked me to train with him saying I could run the Myrtle Beach 1/2- marathon. I told him if I was going to train for a full marathon by God i was going ot run the full marathon. We are into week 6 of a 16 week training program. Saturday we ran 15 miles. We are scheduled to run 15 miles the next 3 Saturdays, followed by two 18 milers, followed by two 20 milers, then its two weeks of easier runs just prior to the actual race. In seven weeks we peak at 57.5 miles in a week.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends
Coffee is good.


----------



## GaryC

Morning Gotta watch the videos. I've been working on a blog since 430. Wont post it….waaaay too long. I do these and keep them on a flash drive of almost every project I do. They are nice to refer back to every now and then. 
Shameless, I'm worn out just from reading about all your running. Last time I ran was when I gave myself an enema the night before the biopsy. I almost waited too long. Got a little run in that night. Not exactly a marathon but, just as exciting !


----------



## HamS

I had a commanding officer once that said if he had to run he'd sehis deputy. He made general.


----------



## Gene01

I have a hard time getting my weed eater to run.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that was a great video. And, while you looked really good on camera, I couldn't understand one word you said…..


----------



## superdav721

William my last video shows the Blackhawk jig.
I had to come back to work after being off eleven days. Crap.


----------



## GaryC

Great review, Stumpy.

Gene….isn't it snowing there????


----------



## lightcs1776

I only run to pass my annual military fitness test, so a max of 4 - 5 miles, 2 - 3 times a week. I give all you marathon and half marathon runners a lot of credit.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary, Glad you liked it. I didn't figure anyone would recognize me as I was the guy twisting the tightening device. The other guy was Stumpy's cousin. He's hard to understand. 
No snow today. It did snow a couple weeks ago. Wind's at about 25 and it's about 50 deg. Might blow in some by tonight. Hope not. Roofers tore of the old rolled roofing on the shop and are replacing it with Pro Panel. They screwed up last Tuesday and cut the wrong pieces so they ended up short about 150 sq. ft. All that's up there is the underlayment.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Gene…. you don't need wind or rain


----------



## Gene01

You said it, Gary. They had to order more metal. Currently projected to be in next Monday. 
If anything get's ruined, they've already promised to fix it. I have a hammer…they haven't been paid.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

Allow me to assist you with the printer….

Printer, laser, color, Brother

Mark 1 Mod 0

Section A: Operating instructions.

1. Place the "O-N/O-F-F" switch in the "O-N" position.

You should be all set now :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I give all you guys and gals who can run for miles a lot of credit. 
I haven't run more than a few feet since I had the wreck in '99. 
Nowadays, I have a bum leg and me trying to run is freakin' hilarious. 
Have you ever seen a fat man with a bum leg try to run? 
It would have you rolling in the floor laughing. 
........
And no I am not taking any video to show you either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Next time you visit William….
Bring your video camera to record William running….
Maybe steel his coffee mug & coffee pot!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gave up on running….
The cops have cars and are in much better shape than I!!!


----------



## GaryC

Matt, ever heard everybody like a little….but nobody lines a smart….. lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

As Rex would say, I"m knackered. Taught a full day on course today.

Got medical results back yesterday - Copper is still through the roof. Seeing the specialist in January and have a scan booked. Finally may have an answer.


----------



## Gene01

Gee, thanks Matt. 
I printed your instructions.


----------



## ssnvet

As for running….

Somebody had the great idea once upon a time, that they should make all the recruits buy these 1950's looking boondocker boots with hard rubber soles and no padding, and then have them run around the base on paved roads every day….

Though never into running b4 my navy days, I was extremely fit. But after my experiences at Naval Station Newport, RI, my knees have always hurt when I run. And my uniforms grew tighter and tighter every year I was in. It's a good thing that Service Dress Blues have a double breasted jacket, as my pants weren't buttoned at every formal ceremony I attended my last two years :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Be careful with those high levels of copper….
You may be kidnapped and recycled!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, You don't have to build much to be here. Some of us just stopped in to play with a tubafore and forgot to leave…..

Damn Dave, You're ugly…..

All of this marathon talk has got my nose running…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that Marty is here….

I gotta run!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

See Dave, I told you Randy was a pretty smart guy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Marty is right! (I can't believe I typed that!!!)
It has been said that I am a very fart smeller, err you know what I meant!!!


----------



## superdav721

Randy take his smokes and he would loose his mind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
What ever William would chase after….


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm not a regular on this forum but I do owe an inspirational nod to Stumpy and his split top saw bench from the old timey work shop series

Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Terry,
Very nice saw bench. I like how you "personalized" it!!!

Feel free to take your coat off and stay a while….
Don't let Marty scare you away!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gibbs, on NCIS, is checking out a ShopSmith 10ER!!!


----------



## Doe

Thanks for the help.

Gene, nobody should *ever *ask anyone a question before the first coffee. Or the second.

It's nice to see an overachiever like Shameless balancing out us lumpy sorts.

Sandra, it's good to be getting some answers. I hope that doctors can do something to help very soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - you say you've got the runs???

Nice bench Terry.

Fingers are crossed Doe. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're welcome Doe, but what are you thanking me for???


----------



## bandit571

First coat of that sticky stuff is on the cutting board, waiting for it to dry out..

Did get the edges rounded over









Kind of bad, when the "BIG" project is just four pieces of scrap wood, and takes a week to do….


----------



## ssnvet

Boo!

Great job on the saw bench Terry!

Just got back from middle school Christmas concert…. My middle daughter played a piano solo… Nailed it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, A BOO and a Christmas concert. It must have been ''The Nightmare before Christmas''


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of this shop talk from bandit is making me tired…..

Night…..


----------



## superdav721

Bah humbug.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Check you auto-correct….
Did you say you had a blah hamburger, for dinner???

I had Pizza!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my latest blog post if ya'll want to see what I've gotten done the last few days.

As for the running, aint gonna happen.
Take my coffee and I have more at the house.
Take my smokes and I have more stashed all over the places.
Take my wood working tools and I have several firearms stashed around the shop as well. 
See, I have to make sure I have all my bases covered.
Because my running day ended long time ago,
But I still have a good aim.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. I'll have to give it a read after family time is over.


----------



## GaryC

Talk about a bummer….Melissa had to write performance reports for her nursing staff at work. Guess who just spent the last 4 hours writing performance reports…..
Got to go get some hickory tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hello fellow misfits, Randy and all my great friends at LJs

Very sorry I have been offline, but I am going through some big problems right now.
I chose Jeff to funnel details to, not because we are in love or that he is the most handsome chip in the rack, but because he is unemployed and I thought he needed something to do. He has my permission to share any details if you wish to know.
Can't tell you anymore than WWIII continues and I'm trying to make it through it.

Thank you all for all you kind words, I appreciate them all.

REX


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Rex…. Sorry to hear of you troubles…. I'm sure this is the last thing you need on your plate right now.


----------



## JL7

REX secrets…...$10.00 each…..

I accept PayPal.


----------



## waho6o9

Hang in there Rex!


----------



## JL7

Seriously Rex…..I hope you get all this BS settled and enjoy life and family again….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Checks (chegues, for our northern friends) in the mail….
Spill the beans!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Matt, yes it's the last thin I need right now.

Jeff, what about if I throw in a few unseen hat pics and shoe collection including my blue western boots. We should be able to make a few bucks from them, surely.
We could even have a followup - Even dirtier REX secrets, where I reveal my preened navel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Glad you were able to stop in….
Would you care for a Bailey's???


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Well Jeff, I'm sorry to say I don't see it ending anytime soon.
I am having an attitude swing at the moment where I thinking F*ck them ALL


----------



## JL7

Rex…..I think that way some times, but it is self serving….....you must make peace with the family…..at all costs….


----------



## DIYaholic

No takers on the Bailey's….
Guess I'll just need to pour one for me!!!


----------



## JL7

REX secrets…DISCOUNTED…..$5.00 each…..

I accept PayPal.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Believe me Jeff, I have tried and tried to make peace, but nobody will hear of it, nobody will talk
I have had people threaten to kill, and then arrive on the scene with a 25 automatic, which luckily to sheriff's deputies arrived and took away. Yeah it goes that deep.


----------



## JL7

Can't even imagine it Rex…...'spose to be the holidays…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

And then someone brought an AK-47 to the party because they had bee threatened.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Rex, that just ain't right!!!
I hope wounds and fences can be mended!!!


----------



## GaryC

Black Market …... $2.50 …. cash

So very hard to imagine. Still praying, Rex


----------



## JL7

I"m on the fence about the gun thing….....I do own guns, because I think we should be prepared….but if you have family (or?) presenting guns at the house…..WTF?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Randy, I can only wish for that.

I'll be signing off in a little to crawl into my foxhole for the night, it's like a fun time in Afghanistan.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, you may need to make a cross country trip and don't tell anyone where you're going


----------



## JL7

Rendezvous at Eddies…...

Speaking of which…....where is Eddie?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Eddie's coming to visit me in full combat gear


----------



## superdav721

They need to worry with you and your care.
I have no good answer.
Good to see you. 
Make every body eat a box of ex lax. The last one that runs to the bathroom wins.
We did miss you old man.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Just know, we are wishing for a happy and peaceful resolution….
Hang in there!!!


----------



## GaryC

I don't think he's allowed out on Tuesday nights


----------



## superdav721

Where is my damn post.


----------



## superdav721

now i see them


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Eddie is hiding….
His Saint's lost big time!!!


----------



## GaryC

You're right, Dave. I saw it in my email but it's not here


----------



## superdav721

Eddie might have a girl friend.
He does disappear a bit when he starts cortin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Looks like you got some of that white, fluffy stuff headed you way!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

It's gotta be that chick from Popeye's Crispy Chicken


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't know what is going one Rex, but I pray things work out somehow. 
It sounds though like you just need a bigger gun than everyone else, and make it known that you're, you're crazy, and you have lived a full life. Therefore, you have no problem taking a few idiots with you when you go. That usually gives 'em something to think about. It works for me anyway.
I will keep you in my prayers as always.

I'm off to bed folks.
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## JL7

Randy…we're doomed in snow here soon…..need a new plow truck….or some mixed gas for the Toro…...plow truck ain't happening…...so Toro snow pup it is…....

William….you crazy man…...keep on ranting..

Glad you stopped in Rex….we miss the crazy brit….....if you go missing for too long….we go guessing at things and we are wrong….. You the man.


----------



## superdav721

If he goes missing again, that means he is chasing the chick at the chiken joint.
And Eddie is looking for his cole slaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff will have snow to deal with….
Eddie is dealing with, well… he's dealing….
William is playing one of Santa's elves….
Rex is looking for a bigger gun, err weapon….
Dave is tossing & "turning" in his sleep….
Rob is on the run….
Marty is well, being Marty….that can't be good….
Everyone else is trying to get just a few more days in of "being good", before Santa comes…

I'm leaf wrangling tomorrow…. and we all know what that means….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning
I see no one has made coffee yet. Guess I'll go do that


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.

Sorry to hear about all the drama around your place, Rex. No advice from here. Your "F*ck 'em all" sounds about right, though.

Gary, is it ready, yet?

Sometimes my wife just cracks me up. She has been using a fairly new computerized sewing machine. This morning she informed me that it has developed "a few glitches due to the great number of stitches she requested." She thinks it will be fixed by the end of the month for the "vast amount of her needs."


----------



## gfadvm

Snow, ice, and single digit wind chills forecast for tomorrow here. So much for living in the sunny South!

Later.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gfadvm, I'd take snow and ice in the South to any weather up here in the north. I have family in Northern Georgia. It's absolutely beautiful there.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Rex… and I thought my wife's crazy Irish kin were way out there with their grudges…. they've got police interventions, restraining orders and confiscated weapons…. all over a contested will to a run down house in a dead town nobody wants to live in. Everyone chose their sides long b4 I came along and 15 years later, they still don't talk to each other. In their case, no contact without conflict appears to have been better than contact with conflict. I think it's necessary for both parties to want to be reconciled. One side can't do it on their own.


----------



## bandit571

Watch that about Crazy Irish…

Just got a strange email. "Navistar International" has a "purchase order" for stuff I supply????

All capital letters? Smells like a scam…..

Maybe with a virius included for my computer?

Place is supposed to be in Bangcok, Thailand????

May need a second coat of oil on the New Cutting Board…


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like an amazing opportunity, Bandit. Surely worthy of further investigation. Maybe a phone call to their headquarters in Thailand. 
See what good things happen when you post projects on LJs.


----------



## bandit571

Think this needs a second coat of oil on it?









Just a simple little board….


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. the latest virus laden e-mail scam we've seen was e-mails saying that they had tracking info. for our latest shipment. Click the link and BAM… you're all done.


----------



## GaryC

Another 3 hours of performance reviews for Melissa. Any more of this and I'm going to ask for a paycheck.


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## GaryC

Back at ya


----------



## ssnvet

the longest hour of the day has begun :^(


----------



## ssnvet

need coffee… and ibuprofen


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Coffee?

Never touch the stuff…...

Unless it is at least 40 proof….


----------



## Gene01




----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I don't remember authorizing the release of my "medical" imagery!!!

A day of leaf wrangling is complete….
Now it is time to go over to see "The chef"....
A free meal and do further work on his website….

The fun never ends!!!


----------



## Gene01

Sorry Randy.
As of a few weeks ago, you have no expectation of medical privacy. 
I let my MD license expire and I sent all my patients' records to some fella in Nigeria.


----------



## GaryC

I know him. He wants to send me money. All I need to do is deposit a sum for credit


----------



## GaryC

Lets build one of these


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That is a mighty fine looking billiard table!

Now then, where did I put my pool cue???


----------



## superdav721

What up knot heads.


----------



## JL7

It's what's down Dave…..and that would be 7" of heart attack snow…....what a mess. They are suppose to get up to 3 feet north of here by Lake Superior…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it safe to stick my head up yet???

Gary, I have the perfect tree for the legs…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I doubt it's ever safe. But hey, it's more fun that way.


----------



## ssnvet

Wish I was there with my snow machines Jeff. :^)

I think somebody wuvs me….

A little present from my wife.



















We were at Staples 9 months ago and I pointed at one of these and commented that with my close up vision going bad, I could really use something like this in the shop.

She remembered!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You're not containing that snow very well. They're talking 8'' by Saturday…..


----------



## JL7

Marty ….. my driveway and sidewalk are containing it really well ….. I accept no blame for your impending misery …

Matt - It's going to be way too cold for your snow machines…..at least too cold for me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I can't see what you got from your wife. That mag light is in the way…..


----------



## ssnvet

double post…. argh!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I'm waiting for the fun, I've been waiting for damn near 2 years now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Matt dbl posted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to drive to work in this snowstorm Friday, uphill, both ways…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Boxcar, funny


----------



## ssnvet

Say hi to Honest Abe for me when you pass him by


----------



## ssnvet

I don't want to make Randy drool all over Stumpy's web page, so I won't tell you that I got a banana cream pie out of the deal either…. (and I ain't talkin Jello-puddin' pie either)


----------



## JL7

Don't encourage him Chris…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will leave here Friday morning in the sleet and snow and head north on S.R.37 amongst a bunch of idiots running 60mph because the speed limit sign says they can do it…..


----------



## GaryC

I just got back home. It's 75 outside right not. Ice tomorrow night. Expect 1/2" Have to get the generator ready in the morning.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like fun Marty! I think I'll sleep in on Friday…...


----------



## JL7

Gary…..I drove through an ice storm in Texas way back when….scary business…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, There's a word for you…..


----------



## bandit571

It ain't the speedy ones that cause a problem

It IS them slowpokes moving along at half the speed limit.

Haven't seen a lick of that white crap yet. Maybe it will stay over in Indy-country..

Hills? Were does INd. have a hill higher than 6'????

Flat like a Carpenter's dream…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It usually takes a couple of good snows to thin the idiots out around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, That's up north in Ham country. We got hills down here that'll make any mud slinger proud…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, we have had 3 bad one here. One back in 77, one in 2000 that was a killer. Some folks without power for 6 weeks. Closed I-30 down. Made all 18 wheelers get way off the road. People went nuts. Had one since then that lasted only 3 days. I hate those things. I don't like snow but, I'd rather have snow than ice


----------



## JL7

I agree on the snow versus ice thing….....we have a nice sheet of ice underneath this snow, so there were a couple hundred accidents today….....

Marty - I have a word? Yippy!


----------



## superdav721

Well its 75 here today and they are talking snow Monday.


----------



## GaryC

They spelled your name wrong, Marty….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, I've won another cruise…..


----------



## superdav721

Doe how are the planes going?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, you guys (and gals, Marty included) chat up a storm….

Now that I'm here….
Where are y'all hiding???

Supposed to have 50 degrees and rain here tomorrow, err today!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

As happy as I am that yesterday is over….
I'm not ready to start today!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Dave, the first one still has a stubborn screw attached, the second needs the metal parts done. I'm waiting for the weekend to continue. My winning the lottery retirement plan just isn't working for me.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## HamS

Marty,looks like most of the snow is going to be down your way. Tonight is dres rehearsal. Then a snow storm when we open. I hope to get some pictures from the dress rehearsal.

A wood working question. I bought some oak trim,colonial casing, it is very rough to the touch. Am I stuck hand sanding it? Should I sand before I stain? Will wet sanded poly dmooth that out. I hate to sand with a machine because it will take all the detail out of the molding, but the gtain has raised enough to be quite rough.


----------



## HamS

Marty,where you going on 37? That road runs right up my way.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Doe,
I wonder if directly heating the screw with an electric soldering pen, or a wood burning pen might help?


----------



## DamnYankee

HoHoHo

Today is one of my favorites in my training routine…...rest day


----------



## GaryC

Gene, quite some mixture…. 
Not looking forward the next 48 hours. Hate ice. Be a good time to go visit Larry down in Australia


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops… Another day in the salt mines…. looking for second cup of coffee, as I stayed up too late last night.

So I'll take my "Gene's special Latte" with extra sugar please :^)

Anybody like a good mystery?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## superdav721

Ham get a piece of hard styrofoam and rub it till it takes the opposite form of the molding. Wrap it in sandpaper and give it a lick to two. 
You can wrap it with wax paper and polar bondo on it. When this cures it will give you a longer lasting form for sanding.


----------



## Gene01

Ham,
If the profile isn't terribly intricate and you don't have hundreds of feet to sand, a sanding sponge works well. 
I've also done more intricate profiles and more footage with a handheld electric drill and a flap sander loaded with 180 grit.


----------



## bandit571

Need more Mountain Dew!

Just replied on the WRONG Stumpy thread…...yuck!

The other half used the new cutting board to slice up a bunch of sausage for the pot, last night.

Need more lumber in the shop, might get snowed in this weekend, and need something to do…


----------



## ssnvet

I am repentantly returning to Stumpyland and chanting my theraputical mantra….

"Hmmmm …. I will not go politial…Hmmm"

My ego gets the better of me, thinking that I'm somehow going to improve the world though political debate.

"Hmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## bandit571

How many showers will be needed to get rid of the aroma from that other thread??

Go make a few cutting boards, as pentence for your sin..

Spotted a trailer outside of a house being renovated ( complete gut job) and seen a few boards that might be in need of a new home. tain't Rust Hunting, but will do for now…


----------



## GaryC

It's Christmas time


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Of course you know why Jesus was born in Bethlehem in the Middle East and not Bethlehem Pennsylvania?

I was because they couldn't find 3 wise men and a virgin in Pennsylvania. Boom Boom


----------



## GaryC

Rex….so cruel … but so true !!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Just popped out of my foxhole for a brief moment.

Had a visit by the USO show last night on their engagements in different was zones. Bob Hope was great, nice to see another Londoner again.


----------



## ssnvet

careful Rex…. your dating yourself… to the Bronze Age :^)

and I know a certain cartoon character that will fix that little tree up for you in a jiffy.


----------



## GaryC

Rex, did you know that in his earlier days, he was a boxer??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good to have you back, Rex-a-roni!


----------



## superdav721

shhhhhhhhh
Rex is back


----------



## DIYaholic

It's feels good to be graced by Rex's pretense, err presence!!!.


----------



## Gene01

Hi Rex. Glad to see your acerbic wit again. 
Gary, With that nose, Hope must have been one heck of a defensive pugilist. 
Just finished unpacking and setting up a new DeWalt 735X. 
This one is a keeper!


----------



## DIYaholic

I love my DW735!!!

You WILL too!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I've read a lot of good reviews on the 735. It should serve you well. Congrats on the new equipment.


----------



## Doe

Gene, I'll try that on Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I just got home in this mess and I'm holding you responsible…..

Ham, I live on S.R.37

Hey ya'll, what's for dinner???


----------



## JL7

Pigpen…....is that you?

Nice score on the 735X Gene…...that is a sweetheart!


----------



## ssnvet

Just rain and dense mist here in Maniac land… Forecast has nastiness for Tuesday.

I'm still hoping to get some leaf piles up. :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may just have to act like Jeff tomorrow and stay at home…..


----------



## JL7

My days of lounging will (have to) end soon…......I'm starting on the job hunt and got some good leads today…...

We'll see. I really don't want to ever have to work again…....but reality sucks…...


----------



## JL7

Matt and Randy…....leaf wrangling is officially over here…..and we're sending it your way…....enjoy.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is getting a job?
What happened?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You should get a job like Marty's….
Where you can sit on your arse….
And look like an @$$,

err *at* an @$$!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

Did you get your 735 from Amazon for $549?

I bought you mentioned some additional discount surprise.

I've commenced buttering up my wife ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

According to the boss, there are only two more properties, that need their leaves wrangled….
That really means that there are probably five or six!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be retiring just as soon as I convince the Hoosier Lottery to give me a couple of million for playing their stupid games…..


----------



## JL7

Yes Dave, the "consulting" job is a little hit and miss…....easy money, but only a few hours a week now…..

Randy - I'm good at sitting on my arse, so maybe I'll look into that…......Marty hasn't been able to confess yet that the Bulldog is gone…....he replaced it with a liquor cabinet…..I'll let him post the pictures….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You do realize that they are scratch tickets….
Not scratch and sniff tickets???


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, go to an employment agency and tell them you can manage to do something general, so you'll take a job as a general manager. Should be a snap..


----------



## JL7

Advice from a master….Gary, it shall be done….


----------



## boxcarmarty

No pics of the liquor cabinet. I'm gonna put a hand rubbed finish on it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It looks like Gary just baited you, into that

Does that make him a master baiter???


----------



## JL7

Wow…......yes?

Good one Marty….dare you to post the picture now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Time to go dream up some 38DD plans…..

Night All…..


----------



## JL7

Don't forget to gas up the snowblower Marty….....you don't want to be late for WORK!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Yep, that was the deal, less $25 on the order. Cuz I'm a Prime member? Maybe. I dunno but I took it.
Jeff, the Shelix will have to wait til my birthday.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder what tomorrow has in store for me….

Leaf wrangling….
Work workshop organization….
Salting run….
Sleeping in, unfortunately is not an option!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning. Well, we were blessed with above freezing temps and rain. No ice, sleet or snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Lot's of rain up here. Off to work.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
That's all for now.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. No snowmaggedon here yet. Just got cold again. The water in the shop has not frozen yet so I don't have to bring things in and out yet. I am not sure whether I have to worry about paint thinner and polyurethane in the cold. Miss J likes the house at 68 degrees which is a bit chilly to my taste,but the house is at 68. The fire in the stove in the shop can heat it to 80 or more, which is pretty comfortable,but after the weekend and I have to go back to the day job I don't keep a fire going all week. It can get pretty cold. It hasn't yet though.


----------



## Gene01

Third cup half gone. Feeling the humanity creeping back into my soul. 
Wife has requested me to accompany her on a shopping trip. 
Shop time will be shortened, or non existent, today. 
She usually goes with me on wood buying forays. I guess I can look at fabric and patterns with her.
On the bright side, we'll get some good Mexican food for lunch.

Bright sunshine predicted. First time in over a week. Temp at 20º now. High of 34 predicted. 
Come on April!


----------



## ssnvet

Oh Gene… you hath not realized the moral dilemma with which thou hast bewitched me with.

My wife didn't slam the door in my face at the mention of dropping $500 on a new planer… (my old delta lunch box still runs strong, but it is such a bad sniper, and the height adjustment is very iffy)... and she hasn't really purchased anything significant for me for Christmas yet.

That pretty much means I can get away with it.

BUT….. now the guilt and the doubt sets in….

That's a significant amount for us, and our financial forecast for 2014 is looking bleak with a $4,000 increase in health insurance premiums for the family! My annual review is in Jan. and if I'm a good little ass kisser, I might get a raise that covers half of that…..

Oh the guilt… oh the pain…


----------



## Gene01

Mat,
Footprint is 15X20.5. With the extensions, the bed is 38" long.
Pretty much the same as the Delta. In fact, I used the same stand the Delta sat on. Lot lower in height, tho. Didn't measure that.
It's always better to ask for forgiveness than for permission.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna be just like Jeff when I grow up, unemployed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The day started by questioning if I was out of my frickin' mind by attempting to go to work. Breaking a wiper off of the Z should have thrown a red flag but I pushed forward anyway. Two miles down the road, I found myself questioning my sanity once again. I had plenty of opportunity to give this some thought while sitting in traffic due to the fact that north bound 37 was shut down for a period due to an accident. I did however, find that it was getting easier to stay on the pavement, the further north I went. After finally reaching my destination at work, those few of us who managed to show, decided to shut the place down, go eat breakfast, and go back home…..

So here I sit 5 hours later…..


----------



## JL7

Don't rush it Marty…..this unemployment thing takes some time to master…...patience grasshopper.


----------



## superdav721

Matt your not guilty.


----------



## ssnvet

So as I wollow in doubt… I'm thinking back (way back) to when I used to be a caddy. I'd listen to all the golfers talk about how the latest clubs would help their game (Pings were the 'new' rage), and I'd think to myself, "it's not the tool it's how you use it."

So I should be able to make some very nice projects while using my sniper Delta…. and it will take a LOT of 3" cut offs to add up to 500 beans.

Oh the agony of it all!


----------



## JL7

Come on Matt…...nobody likes snipe, and Judge SuperDave declared you not guilty. Break out that credit card!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm cheap. I'd either have the Delta sold first or just stick with it. But, that's just me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Come over to the dark side, err I mean the DeWalt side!!!
Think of all the little trinkets….
the 3" cut offs would make for the (much) better half!!!


----------



## GaryC

When I was a kid, we'd get the new guys in town and take them snipe hunting…..very desirable. Now, no one likes snipe…..


----------



## superdav721

Court is adjourned


----------



## superdav721

OK lets run this down
I am poor but have a habit.
Last Monday lathe = $185.00
Chisels $100.00
Chuck $100.00
more chisels $35.00
metal for grinder jig $35.00
Jig for Tormek $95.00
and it grows and grows
I am not guilty I am SHARP


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You could have spent way more money on turning tools, accessories and jigs.
I know you made the sharpening jig…
That right there is frugality at it's best!!!
So in "women speak", you actually saved quite a bit of money….
That can now be spent to buy additional turning supplies!!!

Stay sharp my friend!!!


----------



## JL7

Good point Gary…..snipe hunting and cow tipping used to be fun…...just another example of the decline of society…..

And to you Randy…..stay thirsty my friend….good analogy BTW, but of course you're not married…...I have applied your logic in the past…..and I'm not married anymore….


----------



## JL7

You know it's cold out when the annoying flat tire idiot light comes on…......it was -7 this morning, and suppose to be -12 tonight…..better stay in the shop today…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

The aim of the game is for a small team of "tippers" (often numbering from 3-10) to successfully sneak up on a cow, without detection, and push over or "tip" said cow until it is laying completely horizontal on the ground. The tippers then flee the field to a pre-arranged safe area not in the same field as the cow and not on the land of the farm owner, this safe area is often the home of a tipper or a local public house.

The use of tripping aids, such as ropes, is allowed in this sport and are often deployed in two pronged pincer moves against the intended target.

There are hazards in this sport. The main of which is of the course the cow itself. Often after being tipped the cow may give chase on it's attackers and potentially gore them (horns permitting), there is also a risk of a team member being crushed by the cow as it falls.

Pregnant and nursing cows are not permitted to be tipped in this sport. Bulls are fair game and worth more points because of the increased risk. Multi-tips are also worth more points.

Multi-tips are achieved when a team of tippers successfully tip more than one cow in a field before exiting gaining two points for each additional cow after the first. ie. the first cow is 1pt. the second/third/fourth/fifth etc. are worth 2pts.

Scoring:
Cow 1pt, additional cows 2pts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not that I've ever done it…..

I'm just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otto the snowball


----------



## JL7

I don't care who you are….that's funny right there….


----------



## JL7

Were you Otto tipping Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was one of those ''WTF let me in'' moments that I had to catch on film…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

Well put Gary


----------



## ssnvet

True cow tipping confessons…

Whilst visiting my old buddy in FL, who was soon to grajitate high school and enter the USMC…. I, a fresh faced 16 year old kid from Michigan, spent a week, unsupervised, hanging out with a bunch of very wild 18 year old red necks.

Activities included car jumping, an alligator hunt and cow tipping ….. many cold ones were consumed (interspersed with Rebel Yells) and I went home with a head ache and a tatoo (done by my buddy on the hood of a car).

Needless to say, my mother was not impressed :^o

My one and only cow tipping experience…. and my one and only tatoo


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
But *WE* are impressed….
Well, truth be told, kinda impressed….
Ok, impressed may be over stating it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm impressed that you spelled grajitate successfully…..


----------



## ssnvet

Not really very impressive at all ..... not much left after 3 decades…










and that's the closest thing to a selfie you're gonna get out of me :^o

Oh… and I R enjuneer… I no need reed and rite stuf


----------



## JL7

Gross…...what is that?


----------



## ssnvet

my arm silly


----------



## JL7

Matt…..not to rub salt in the wound…..but I just ran some curly maple in the DW735….....look ma, no tearout….


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like a worn out brillo pad….
Well, worn out at least!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Wow! that's some sweet looking curly maple… I'll bet that set you back a few pennies…

Planer sure did a nice job.


----------



## JL7

I almost stole it actually…...it was a lucky score:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/28192


----------



## GaryC

You know, Jeff….you still deserve a big "you suck" for that one.


----------



## ssnvet

You dawg!.... I see from your shop pics that your into alternating shades in you laminated build ups…. pretty classy miter table.


----------



## ssnvet

oops…. double tap…


----------



## superdav721

Thanks, that was funny, you got to kidding me, is that your dog, what the hell was that - oh your arm.
Ahhhhhhh I cant keep up.
No youtube at work they get pissed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep working Dave so the rest of us can goof off…..


----------



## ssnvet

The tatoo was supposed to be a cross, but it turned out crooked….. Kind of prophetic, as at the time, my "walk" was not on the "straight and narrow"....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Is that kinda like the hummingbird that turns into the pterodactyl after a few years???


----------



## JL7

Dave…..any IT guy that's worth his salt will have a YouTube firewall exception setup…...come on…...


----------



## JL7

It just occurred to me…..it's Friday!


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to hang out and "chat"....
Until I saw Marty prowling around!!!

That and, "The American Woodshop" is coming on….


----------



## DIYaholic

It just occurred to me…..it's Friday!

NOT for me!!!
MORE leaf wrangling will be the order of business tomorrow!!!


----------



## superdav721

Jeff the guy I work for sits at home at 3:00 am plugging holes in firewalls and figuring out what ports androids game on. He is an Network - Nazi - Gigabit Gastopo- Micro Managing…..... @$$.
He will capture your internet sessions off campus and dissect them.
I get get random AP's and name them "bite me". Then stick them in the network. It drives them nuts.
He will track your MAC address even if you mask it.
I read a book.


----------



## JL7

That's funny stuff Dave…..the network nazi…....

Randy…...we'll be here for moral support tomorrow, just don't ring early…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, don't listen to a single negative word about network folks. We rock. And I have YouTube blocked from our typical users at work, unless their manager signs off on it.

Edit: DIY, don't feel too bad. Tomorrow is drill weekend at the Army Guard unit. No fun this weekend.


----------



## JL7

We had a YouTube block also…..along with various other things…...but I had access "*in case of emergency*"!


----------



## JL7

William…....found your next project here:

http://lumberjocks.com/dakremer/blog/38857


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ahhhh, I may have to trade in the Large Barge…..

www.youtube.com/embed/2150iFXF5Vc?rel=0


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, There's your next build…..


----------



## DIYaholic

American Woodshop is over.
I see Marty posting….
Guess it is still not safe to enter the waters!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

E Mag is here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll post all night if it will keep you in the closet…..


----------



## superdav721

Chris it is what I do for a living. I do my job and I am good at it. My last boss didn't care. As long as you got what needed to be done.
This cat will ream you for playing solitaire.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Believe it or not….
Your posts have been missed!!!

BTW: I'm not in the closet, nor am I out of the closet!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, it is a great field for a career. I've been in both server administration and network engineering and by far like network engineering, especially the security side. I generally have had great management, but everyone has that one who makes things worse than it should be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:* Randy is limbo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've managed to accomplish absolutely nothing today. Man I love this place…..


----------



## bandit571

Left a little early to head to work

Almost turned a couple 180s in the first mile

See a two car head-on in the second mile

Saw CR 13 in the third mile

Turned onto the County road, for 1/2 a mile, almost slid through the four-way stop

Hang another left turn, almost went completely around

Went two miles o the CR 32

Almost slid through the stop light at St. Rt. 47.

Hang yet another slippery left turn.

Got back to my street in town

Saw a Rescue Squad heading out for another head-on crash

SCREW going to work tonight! Ain't even close to being worth going out. Called off for the night. They can make do without me, anyway…

4-8" forecast for tonight, on about 1/2" of ice.

Maybe made the "right call"???


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not true, I did venture out to the WoodShack this afternoon and observe all of the cleaning that is needed to be done in order to get started on this winters projects. Then I turned off the lights and relocked the door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A little boy goes to his father and asks, "Daddy, how was I born?"

The father answers, "Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!"

"Your Mum and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.
Then I set up a date via email with your Mum and we met at a cyber-cafe.
We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.
There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive."

"As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered
that neither one of us had used a firewall,
and since it was too late to hit the delete button,
nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said:"

(you'll love this)

.

.

.

.

.

You've got male…..


----------



## Doe

Matt, could you just ask your wife? Sounds like you could do the sad little boy routine (pleeeeeeeeeeeeese can I have it, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese).

My life is complete now that I know the intricacies of cow tipping. . . and I can keep score too. Actually, it was very interesting.

Jeff, I'm sorry you posted that link. I NEED one something desperate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy to help Doe…..

Rex, I used my best English accent on that one. Any comments???


----------



## Gene01

It's 4:30 PM.
Where's the Scotch?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, It's 6:30 and the good stuff is gone. All we have is this cheap bottle of 3 year old stuff…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's 6:30 PM.

No Scotch here either.


----------



## superdav721

Chris I have been in this job 13 years. I have 12 more to go before retirement. There will likely be a boss change before then. Just waiting on the change.


----------



## lightcs1776

Perhaps there will be an opportunity for you to become boss, Dave. Either way, it's life outside of work that, in my opinion, is most important.

Edit: and getting theback of this plane iron flat is also pretty important right now … to me, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Used to use a grinder to flatten the backs of plane irons. That said, there is a way to hold the iron so that the grinder wheel just polishes the back. Almost like laying the iron flat on a "tormec" machine.

Side of the iron on the tool rest, keep the iron plumb. Go straight in. Do not tilt or tip in any direction. Feel for heat with the fingers, too hot for them is too hot for the iron. Get the back flat first, THEN work on the bevels









This is a look at what the backs should look like. I use the jig to then work on the bevel side.









Yep, a beltsander…


----------



## bandit571

BTW, I use the side of the grinding wheel on the back of the irons.

Some people go out and BUY fancy sanding disk using machines, I just use a grinder…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I am a true believer that you can get a razor edge on a knife with a rock.
Two items in your house or yard are great for sharpening. The bottom of a coffee cup and the edge of your car window. Just roll the window down half way and go to town.
Its not the way you get there its the edge when you finish.
I say well done.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit,
What grit are you using on the belt sander?


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it morning yet???
Please wake me, when it is!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, back of the iron is flat and the blade is sharp. I'll go over it with some 1200 grit tomorrow evening. I'm too tired to keep my eyes open. Thanks for the tips on getting it sharpened. Goodnight all.


----------



## bandit571

Sander belt is usually about 120, or so. And usually worn down a bit.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
First cup gone. 2nd poured. 
12º this morning. Brrrr. 
Went shopping with the wife yesterday and checked out two stores new to this area. One was "Tractor Supply" and the other was C.A.L. Tractor Supply was familiar as we are both from the midwest, but we'd not seen a C.A.L. before. It's a sorta upscale Tractor Supply with more clothing (for men) and a variety of glass jar canned foods, spices and candies, in addition to all sorts of hardware and machinery and firearms. 
Both have extensive floor space dedicated to equine pursuits, including saddles and tack, as well as feed and farrier supplies. 
I think I'm in love with both stores.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Gene, That C.A.L. sounds a lot like Rural King here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

6* here this morning. Jeff left the door open…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' Gene, and all other dust mites & mitettes

Coffee consumption has begun…
Temps are to hover just below freezing….
With a little sunshine thrown in….
Leaf wrangling at it's best!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

27* here, a high of 32 forecasted….

Since Jeff allowed all that cold air to migrate towards Marty….
Marty, it is up to you to keep it to your neck of the woods!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing soaks up the coffee like a plate of oatmeal/raisin cookies…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Highs won't get above the mid 30's for the next 10 days. Maybe I should start planning my escape…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, Tractor supply is a regular on my list when I go to town. Never heard of the other one. 
27 here this morning. My plans for the day include….staying inside


----------



## DIYaholic

Who wants their ice & snow melted???
Anyone need a little salt….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to endure the elements for a whole 20 foot between the back door and the shop. Maybe I can update some shop pics this weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Let me dump you a load of salt in there. I can raise the roof for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can call it salt barn tippin'


----------



## DIYaholic

A tandem delivered 45,000lbs of salt yesterday….
WITHOUT raising the roof!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to put on my "cold weather" gear….
and go wrangle me some leaves!!!


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Only been in one Rural King, in Effingham, IL. This C.A.L. is a bit larger than that Rural King. Same types of Merchandise, though. Just more of it.
Don'tcha just hate it when you hold the dip a mite too long and half the cookie falls into the cup? Or worse, falls off on the way to your mouth.

Gary, According to a clerk, C.A.L. is out of Idaho Falls, Idaho. I'd never heard of it til they came here. Big sign across the front advertises "Hunting Supplies-Automotive- Hardware-machinery and clothing". Here's their site.

Randy, Don't envy you working in that cold weather. Could be worse, the wind could be blowing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

45000lbs is 22 1/2 tons. Tandems around here only carry 15 tons…..

My quad axle carries 23…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You are right about the wind….
Winds will ONLY be 15-20MPH today!!!
Yeah, that should be just enough to drop the wide chill!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
All I can say is that the delivery ticket showed a weight of 45,000+ lbs….


----------



## DIYaholic

I was told the dump was a "tandem"....
Was it a tandem or a quad????


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off, to go freeze off my acorns!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like to buy in bulk as much as the next man, but that's a lot of salt. How much pepper did you get?


----------



## Gene01

I know it depends on the weather, Randy. But generally, how long will 45000 lb last you?
AZ doesn't use salt. Some other white stuff (?), plus cinders. We have LOTS of cinders.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, You should see the shaker!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, 45000+ sounds like a gross weight instead of the net. Indiana gross is 52000 max on a tandem. Subtract approximately 10-12 tons for the truck weight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Is your white stuff as corrosive as salt is around here???


----------



## Gene01

Marty, It's not. Probably why they use it. Or, maybe a lack of availability of salt near by. I've heard that salt compromises the blacktop surfaces, too. Not many concrete highways, here. 
The state uses mostly the white stuff and counties and cities seem to prefer cinders. Cost and availability, I guess.
Magnesium chloride, calcium chloride, calcium magnesium acetate and potassium acetate are all available here but I really don't know which is used. Likely, the cheapest one.
I do know that whatever they use works, and it for sure, doesn't stop the weed growth along the roads!


----------



## DS

Hey y'all. Merry Christmas, or something like that!
I'm still not dead yet-but not for a lack of trying.

Actually the Dr. just gave me a thumbs up on my new pacemaker. All is going well that-a-way.

It is a really cool report card printout that they get outta that thingy. I never knew it had so many sensors in it.
It shows my average heart rate on a 3D graph over a 3 month period. Pretty cool. It had a first 24 hr graph and it looked quite a bit different. It shows that there has been some improvement in my cardiac function over the last 3 months.

Turns out it also has an accelerometer type thingy that can tell if I am active and correllate that to the elevated heart rate. turns out if your heart is racing and you are not, that is a bad thing.

Anyway, I've been super busy at my new job and it's been going really well. I've been able to speed read through the posts but haven't posted very much-sorry.

I hope Jeff is going to do some really nice things with that curly maple. IT looks fabulous.

It got cold here the last couple of days. 34 deg low, 59 degrees high. I know that sounds mild for most of you back east, but, for AZ that is about as bad as winter gets here. Brrr… the desert thins out your blood I suppose.

Well, here's wishing y'all all the best love and cheer for the holidays. Stay safe, keep what digits you still have and enjoy the shop time.


----------



## Gene01

Hey DS!
That's great news. Hope every thing continues to be great for you.
We missed you.
It's 28º and with winds @ 26-30 mph here on the mesa east of Snowflake. Downright frigid!
I'll take the 59º.
Supposed to snow here manana. Son said it snowed in Tucson yesterday.


----------



## GaryC

I can tell you it snowed in Tucson in Feb of 1964. Mt. Lemon was white capped. All I had was short sleeved shirts and light jackets. Bummer


----------



## Gene01

What the heck were you doing up there, Gary? 
You getting any more ice? Heard Dallas got a bunch. The DFW types can't drive on ice. I was there a few years ago when they got 4" and there were cars spinning out all over Rte 20. I heard they later got another 8", but I was gone!


----------



## GaryC

Military, got sent there for some training. 
No ice. Just slight bits were it froze when temps went down. Never got what they said we would. 
You're right about Dallas. They drive like maniacs on sunny days and they don't let up when it snows or they get ice. They got quite a bit this time. I'm sure there were a lot of cars that made the transition to the wrecking yards.


----------



## Doe

Gene, what are cinders? Here in Toronto were try to turn lake Ontario as salty as the ocean and have been known to call in the army when there's too much snow for the salt to handle (we don't have the brightest mayors in the world).


----------



## Gene01

Doe,
AZ is rather new, geologically speaking. Many of volcanos that helped form the landscape around here are the type known as cinder cones. As the outer shell of the volcano is removed tons and tons of these things are exposed. Most are screened out to be "pebbles" about 1/2" to 3/4" . Depending on where they are mined, the can be black, red or many shades of either.
They comprise most folks driveways around here, and the counties spread them on dirt roads to provide traction on muddy hills. Others use them to surround plants in a confined area. Looks good and keeps weeds and grasses out.


----------



## bandit571

In Ohio, they try to coat the roads in a grape juice/brine spray BEFORE any bad stuff comes along. Seems they missed this one, though.

Usually use a salt/grit mix in the snowplows to spread as they mush along.

Maybe got 2" of that white crap last night. Haven't check the local news yet, to see how many were in a wreck last night. I almost was in three, and gave up and returned home station…


----------



## DIYaholic

How long will 45000 lb last you?

Gene,
Good question! I'm not positive, but I think we will get three or four delivers this winter season.

The boss man is taking a bunch of us out for dinner….
To celebrate….
Salt Bib Build & Fall Clean-Up completion!!!
Oh [email protected]!!! That means it is now officially "Plow & Salt" season!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

All this talk of salt reminds me of the rule of thumb I had back when I used to do mechanic work. 
People sometimes wanted me to check out used cars they were thinking of buying. 
First thing I always tried to do was to find out where they come from before the auction that the dealer bought it at. 
If they came from the north I checked for a good undercoating. 
No undercoating, I'd tell my customer to not buy it. 
I've seen bare frames eat away like termites through wood from the salt that is used on roads up north.

While not quite as bad, car that come from coastal areas had the same problem due to salt from the ocean.

I will try my best to get a blog post up before the weekend. 
I have been busy, busy, busy.

Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It IS the weekend!!! ;^)
Or are you talking about next weekend…
Or before this weekend ends???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, The brine can be sprayed on the roads in advance of a snow in order to get an upper hand on the conditions as long as the weather is below freezing. They could not spray it on this storm because it started as rain which would have washed it all off…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks randy. 
You are correct. 
I have somehow lost track of a few days. 
So I will just say as soon as I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent the day cleaning the shop. I recon I put a dent in it. It's too early to tell…..

It was either that or put a radiator in the wife's S10. I figure there wasn't much of a hurry on that since she seems to have claimed rights on my F150…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Busy here too. Stepped way over the pushing forward/overdoing it line and am paying for it dearly.

We spent most of the day today at the hockey arena thoroughly enjoying watching our son play nets. On one of the breakaways, the player took a razor shot, which headed to the upper corner of the net. David reached up and caught it in his glove. The crowd went wild and he got player of the game. It was a blast. For you hockey guys out there, he had 17 shots on goal and let one in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy All….

Good bye All….

I'm off to dinner & drinks, I recon!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have one for me Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm test driving a Belgian style wheat ale called Blue Moon. Apparently it is to be garnished with an orange slice. I'm not sure if I care for it yet. I probably should drink another or few before I make my decision…..


----------



## bandit571

"Food Card" won't allow "Adult Beverages", so, a couple Pizzas, washed down with a few Mountain Dews ( that I stole from Randy)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stouffer's french bread pizza is on the menu…..


----------



## JL7

Got the Zaterains Jambalaya simmering on the stove…..of course with the spicy sausage and green olives…...

And no Marty….....it was the folks across the street who left the door open…...seriously….yesterday, they left their door open for an hour…....high temp today was 2….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I won't be eating diner any time soon. 
Nor will the older boys. 
Got pizza on the way for the young ones. 
I'll be supervising the cleaning of a wild boar by the older boys.
They should know how to do this. 
I swear I think they only act like they need my supervision to make me feel needed. 
I'll take that. 
So off to the gutting and skinning.


----------



## JL7

You go William…...Got some deer around here…..but haven't seen any wild boar lately…....enjoy dinner…..


----------



## JL7

DS - glad you got a good report card…...just curious, do you have a Medtronic pacemaker? I can throw a stone and hit the their world headquarters from here…..that is some cool technology for sure…...


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..got a recent issue of WOOD magazine and you've got competition with the same name…..

http://sawdustgirl.com/

And she's re-doing her kitchen….....weird.


----------



## JL7

BTW….cool story on David's game…...nice….


----------



## JL7

William…..you have Eddies's number right? Give him a call…...


----------



## superdav721

I went shopping for Christmas today for 4 hours.
aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds rough. I think I'll take the all day meetings I had over shopping.


----------



## JL7

Ouch Dave…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang!

Welcome back DS… Great news about your new ticker tuner.

74…. Sounds like your son has a hot glove hand… Happy to hear he got the recognition.

Randy, leaf wrangling ain't over … You haven't finished my yard yet.

Just enough snow to turn the ground white last night. Mid 30s today… Last Christmas parade is over and marching band is done until spring. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,

*74* (Our Sandra) beats the Sawdust Girl Sandra any day….
Sawdust Girl only packs a nail*gun*!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You can have the Mountain Dew….
I cracked open a bottle of Grand Marnier!!!

William,
Not sure about a wild boar….
I dissected a frog once though!!!

DS,
Great to hear of your progress!!!
Keep it going….
The progress & your heart!!!

Dave,
Soooooo sorry!
Could have been worse….
Could of been me!!!

Chris,
Meetings on a Saturday???

Matt,
Sorry but, our super sucker has been retired for the season!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out we went to dinner at a restaurant that I am quite familiar with….
I used to work there!!!
A buddy of mine was a manager, so when they were short staffed…
I would pull a bartending shift every now and again.

Dinner was good and a great time was had by all!!!
I choose the Shrimp & Scallops Au gratin….
Mmmmmmm….......


----------



## JL7

Mmmmmmmmm…..Shrimp and Scallops…..and Grand Marnier!!!


----------



## JL7

I'm a man of constant sorrow….


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the song!

Time for bed. No grand mariner here. But I am happy with some sleep. Tomorrow is another work day for me, although I hope to finish my plane restoration tomorrow. BLO or some kind of oil will go on the tote and front knob (or whatever it is called). They were sanded down tonight, despite my wife's insistence that I didn't need to be in the basement shop. I kept the time short to keep myself out of trouble - grin. I have got to get her into woodworking.

Long winded tonight.

Goodnight all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Gracie….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Boar is done. 
25 pounds ground sausage in the freezer. 
One ham and one shoulder roast in the freezer. 
Neck and backbone cut up to be used in soups and stews, and in the freezer. 
15 pounds link sausage seasoned, stuffed, and in the fridge to be smoked tomorrow. Then it will go into the freezer. 
Tenderloins and ribs in the fridge to be cooked for dinner tomorrow night. 
Good night all. 
I am beat.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

I'm seeking coffee infused motivation….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
After a bout of food poisoning (I think), I'm a bit peaked this AM.
Coffee helps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Did you get food poisoning from reading about Williams Boar???


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, We're gonna need scratch a sniff pics of dinner tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Maybe you just got a 'puter virus!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, wild boar sounds great.

Gene, hope today has you feeling better. Food poisoning can't be a fun time.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, hope you get over that stuff quickly. No fun at all…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Coffee and Danish….. And coffee.

These December parades are hard on the flute player's fingers. My daughter got her first experience of mild frost bite followed by a burning sensation when they thaw out. Unfortunately, I wasn't there to advise her to run COLD water over them.

Brings back memories of my growing up days, when we played in the snow all day long and came home half frozen. I'm sure my fellow Meechigander, the good Sir Stumps-a-lot knows the drill, as likey does the Canadian delegation :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I too am all toooooooo familiar with the effects of extreme cold upon the extremities!!!

I always feel the long term lingering effects of frostbite….
While working outdoors, not just in extreme cold!!!
It really sucks!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I'm getting a wee bit concerned about getting an Amazon order on time. I need a 1/4" round over bit to finish my Fiddle bow bread knife…. Been a week and no sign of it :^(


----------



## GaryC

Matt, didn't they send you a tracking number?


----------



## superdav721

SHHHHHHH
I am sneaking out to the shop.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Dave!

Matt, as mentioned, Amazon should have a tracking number for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snowball fight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I am definitely going to copy that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave didn't have a chance. I hit him before he made it to the barn door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the commiserations, guys. 
Without details…..probably got rid of all the offending substances last night.
No symptoms this morning. Had buttered Wolferman's and oatmeal and a couple more cups of java. 
It's all better now.
Wife had a touch the day before. We've narrowed it down to Costco hot dogs. The only thing we both ate.

William's tales of butchering didn't cause me any distress. Grew up on a working farm. BTDT
Note that William didn't mention mountain oysters. A big old boar should have enough for one meal, at least.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Did any of you get the liscense plate number? 
I'm talking about that truck that hit me.

I forgot a few things and went back to the kitchen to finish them up last night. 
I finally laid down around three. 
I think I'm getting to old for this staying up most of the night crap.

Well I née to go to town for a few supplies so I can get this meat on cooking. 
Ya'll have a blessed day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where's lunch???

*NO!!!* I don't want any "Mountain Oysters", Mountain Dew on the other hand….


----------



## Momcanfixit

William, all that talk has me hankering for a good steak.

Sorry I missed a good snowball fight.

Gene - I'm missing our morning coffee, but hope to get back to it this week.

Matt - I still remember eating the snow off my wool mittens as a kid. I knit mittens for my own kids, but they always go for the synthetic, warm, waterproof ones. I wonder why.

I checked out a bit of Sawdust Sandra's site. Looks interesting and I may go back and read some more, but the whole perfectly pressed white shirt with matching jewelry means that our similarity ends with the name.

Still catching up on posts, but sounds like good news DS.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Supper tonight will be white fish and shrimp casserole over mashed potatoes and homemade butterscotch pie for dessert. I make one every year for my husband's birthday which was yesterday. I just wasn't up to baking, so thankfully my mom stepped in and got it done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm supposed to be resting, but once Grammy takes the kids to town this afternoon, I may go 'rest' in my shop.

The guys doing the work on the kitchen were using their table saw in MY shop and made a complete mess. I had my shopvac dust collection cart all ready for them, even had it connected for them but apparently turning it on was too much work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grumble grumble…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Butterscotch pie? I haven't had that since I was a kid. It was one of my dad's favorites.

Perhaps you should take time to make a mess of your own in the shop, just so you don't feel like you're only cleaning up after others …


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I LOVE butterscotch!!!
Never had a butterscotch pie….
I NEED to know what I've been missing.
You can PM me for an address….
to which you can send the leftovers (or a whole pie, if you wish)!!!


----------



## superdav721

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Pie!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty. 
It ain't scratch and sniff. 
But it is good from my cook's privilege taste testing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang!!!
All I got for eats is some microwave entrées!!!
I could go visit "The Chef"....
But, I would have to get dressed and go out into the elements….
Yeah, that's not gonna happen!!!

Looks like I'll have a 4:00am salting run to do in the morning….
That means an early bedtime for me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks fantastic!!! I'll get a plate ….


----------



## DIYaholic

BTW Jeff,
Thanks for not keeping this winter weather confined to your locale!!! ;^(


----------



## Doe

The idea about using a soldering iron on the last screw was a good one-I just wish it had worked. Looks like I need to drill it out and I'm afraid it's going to wait until after Christmas.

I got a serious case of the never-get-overs (too much to do and don't want to do any of it). I thought of printing the procrastination sign from a few days ago but I don't want to look for it.

Our Sandra is a million times better than Sawdustgirl, who is too much like Martha &%*$%# Stewart.

William, that looks delicious. Gotta go make dinner now. Beer first.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the bar-b-q sauce please…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Martha who???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, I'd like a beer too please…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave ate all of the pie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No further accomplishment to declare in the shop today. I had to dig the Christmas tree out of the attic and put it up instead. Bah humbug…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty …. Christmas trees don't come from the attic, they come from the farm.


----------



## JL7

Marty….I seem to remember from the FBI photos that you do have trees on your property…......get with it scrooge….

Randy…...you're welcome…...

Doe, how do you really feel about Martha??? LOL!


----------



## JL7

And technically it's Gene's fault for stating all the Dewalt talk….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, My trees are covered in snow. BTW, did I thank you for all of that yet???


----------



## JL7

Don't worry….all that snow will melt in your living room….no problem…...

More snow here today….....but we did make it to a balmy 13* and you have that to look forward to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Doe! I'm on the same page about Martha. She exists in some strange universe of hand dyed Easter eggs and jute wrapped reality.

Randy - It would be interesting to see what Canada Post could do to Butterscotch pie.

William - looks delish.

Chris I make butterscotch from scratch. No jello pudding mix here. I make it once a year, sometimes twice if I make one for Christmas. It anyone wants the recipe I'd be glad to share.
Hmmmm - will that get me censored from Stumpyville - exchanging a pie recipe??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - I'm going in! Headed to the shop armed with garbage bags. I'll report back later this evening….


----------



## DIYaholic

Both salters are now full of salt….
awaiting to be pressed into service….
@ 4:00am in the $#$%^& morning!!!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, that recipe is for an accessory for the pie safe someone is going to build. Perfectly acceptable


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I won't censor you….
IF you send me a pie!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I bet I could get my wife to give up a recipe for exchange. You don't want a recipe from me - grin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I have a pie box to put it in…..


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I am going to Williams house for ribs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tree is together, lights are on, the trimming can wait for another day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Send me a doggie bag, but put my name on it instead of Otto's


----------



## ssnvet

Today's wood working accomplishment consisted of trimming the but end of a small pine tree trunk.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's going on with all these trees in people's houses???
Fix the roof and drag a vacuum through the place….
Maybe a tree wouldn't sprout and take root!!!


----------



## Bagtown

That's a fine looking tree there Matt.

Sandra, I'd take that recipe.

Hey everybody, I made sawdust this weekend. It's going to require a blog entry I think.
Started out ever so simple and then went waaaaaaayyyyyy down a couple of sideroads.

Mike


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see you Mike!

With a salting run awaiting my early awakening….
It is time I get some sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to hear from you, Mike. 
Yes, I do believe a blog entry is called for.
In case you've forgotten, pictures are required for proof of sawdust.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice tree Matt.

Kitchen is finally back in order. Just waiting for the electrician to come back for a few odds and ends and the microwave needs to be installed over the stove.

If I ever want a different kitchen, I'd rather sell and move. Did not enjoy the reno process in the least.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great tree, Matt.

Sandra, kitchen looks real nice.


----------



## GaryC

Kitchen looks great. When you cookin us supper?


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee brewing….
Waiting on the weather to arrive….
Now then, where are the donuts???


----------



## GaryC

French toast here. Not a frenchie but, love their toast…..


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, coffee's hot


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents. Any coffee left?
And Gary, let me know when to expect you and I'll cook up a storm.
Tonight might not be good though - we're having leftover fish casserole on mashed potatoes.

Made it out to the shop last night and started to clean. Yeehaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today's salting run, appears to be turning into a "non-event"....
Looks like oil changes are in store for all our mowing equipment, prior to winter storage.

I gotta go earn my paycheck!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been up for a couple of hours. 
Thinking about getting to the shop early. 
I stuck my head out the door though and decided against it. 
Hurting too bad to bend much. 
As soon as these boys get dressed though, I'm going to get them to help me get the wood on by the heater to build a fire. 
The next big decision of the day will be wether to actually do anything or to just hug the fire all day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## superdav721

Hello Mike!
You northern folks a weird. Do you all grow your woodworking supplies in your house?

~
More of Daves turnings. Yes I did nothing but shop and play on my lathe this weekend.
2 minutes long.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave. 
One of these days I'll be able to stay awake long enough to watch your videos on my PC. 
I can sometimes watch short videos ( up to thirty minutes a month) on my phone I recently found out. 
For some reason it won't let me watch yours though. 
It says the owner has not made it available for mobile devices.

Anyway, I can't wait to see them. 
Unfortunately I'll just have to.

In other news. 
Made it to the shop. 
Got coffee. 
Got fire in the cast iron. 
What else do you expect of me today?
Whatever it is, it ain't happening.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. The snow in my area turned into a non-event. I need a third cup of coffee. Instead it is time for a meeting.


----------



## GaryC

Where the heck is Eddie. Haven't seen him in a while…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.
Late gettin' up this AM. No reason, just slept longer than usual. Wife had the coffee brewing early and half of the first pot is already gone. That'll teach me! She's hard at work on her new quilt creation. She's doing inlays in fabric. Scissors instead of a scroll saw and thread instead of glue. The results are just beautiful.

Marty,
That's a fine looking pie tote. Yours?

Gary, 
Try a french toast and cream cheese sandwich. Only you eat it with a fork.

*74*, 
Not having lived through the mess and aggravation, it looks like it may have been worth it. Nice looking kitchen.
When you are done cleaning your shop, head on down here. Bring a shovel!....and some butterscotch pie.

These &*^% maple chests are kicking my butt. I swear, I spend more time building jigs than building the chests. I love jigs but these are job specific and I hate that. On the brighter side, I needed some 1" by 3/16" strips of curly maple and the DeWalt produced them without the slightest tear out. Would have never tried that with the Delta.

Just grabbed another cup and saw that the wife has the ingredients out for creamed asparagus on toast with bacon on the side. She's using home made bread and real cream, too. Looks like I won't be headed for the shop soon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morin numbers,over 400 post got to get caught up ,hope all is well ,on my phone,got get heat in the shop fixed,been to cold down here,all n all another day in paradise.


----------



## GaryC

WOW speak of the devil and there he is…
Good to see you Eddie. 
Gene…too late. Toast long gone. What's the deal with the maple?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie
Who is that?


----------



## GaryC

Spelled it wrong, Dave….. It's Who Dat


----------



## GaryC

A friend of mine sent me a picture of the snow in his area. Quite a lot of snow….. Two feet of snow…


----------



## Gene01

Hey eddie!!!!!!!

Gary, I took on a project of 4 large maple jewelry chests. 3 drawers, large area above for fabric covered "wings" (8 per chest), all behind two doors. Chests are about 24" high 16" wide and 7" deep. 
Drawers are 3", 2 1/2" and 1 3/4" deep by 13 1/2" wide. They are on 1/4" wood runners with matching dados in the drawer sides. 
I'm a cut it out and slap it together type of box builder. The pickiest thing I've ever put together was a box with integral wooden hinges. These chests are a Bi&*%!!! AND a big PITA!!!
I'm closing in on the first one but, I've got most of the parts cut for the other three.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Censors in "stumpy-ville"? Nonsense! Especially not over pie! (Unless indecency is involved. I like to eat my pies like I eat my morning cereal. Sitting backward on the toilet with the tank as my table. That would definitely get censored here.)


----------



## superdav721

Visual


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm a multi-tasker in the morning, Dave. Now quit visualizing, you're creeping me out…


----------



## HamS

Morning,it was particularly hard to get through the 300 weekend posts I missed because I left the reading glasses at home and had to read everything with my computer glasses which are set for 24in focal length.

Pictures of Madrigal dinner will be you tubed some time soon.


----------



## superdav721

Ham you need longer arms


----------



## Gene01

Great idea Stumps, but what do you do when the fork slides off on the floor?
Oh, that's right, there's water handy. Careful, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy likes to pretend he's riding a motor-cycle and has a "unique" way of making the pretend engine noises :^o

Hi Eddie. So tell us about your new girlfriend.

74, my wife and I had been married about a year when we worked with a designer to plan our kitchen. We had several "candid discussions" but of course… never once argued.

I had a draftsman work for me two years ago who came out the Architectural Millwork industry and was stuck doing Kitchen Cabinet designs. He left that job to come work for us as he didn't like all of the marriage counseling he got sucked into.

Stuck working on SWOT analysis for my three man department today…. Strengths-Weekneses-Opportunities-Threats… typical management weenie dog and pony show. Ugh!


----------



## lightcs1776

My wife and I just had a new kitchen put in a little over a month ago. We did the wood floor ourselves, but had everything else contracted out. It was real simple. Every room in the house is hers to decorate and design however she likes, dependent upon budget funds, but the workshop is off limits to any decorating and is mine. She still asks for my opinions, but as long as she is happy with it, all is good.

Matt, I feel your pain with SWOT analysis. I did a lot of that last year, though not so much anymore.


----------



## DamnYankee

The Man Song


----------



## lightcs1776

Hilarious song. I always get a kick out of the guy that claims hewill do wwhatever he wants, when he wants … then changes his tune when the misses is near.


----------



## ssnvet

Every room in the house is hers to decorate and design however she likes, dependent upon budget funds, but the workshop is off limits to any decorating and is mine.

Pretty much the same deal here Chris…. and every night I sleep in a pink bedroom as proof :^o

My only request was, be sure of your selections, because I don't want to have to change it any time too soon.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's rough, Matt. I guess I'm pretty fortunate as my wife likes outdoors themes for the bedroom.

By the way, I'm a big believer in the "pick your battles" philosophy, as well as the idea that a real man puts his wife first.


----------



## HamS

Kitchen jobs go on forever. The real reason is I am too busy to get it done before the designer changes her mind and too cheap to hire something done I can do myself better than the guy I'd hire.


----------



## lightcs1776

I felt the same way last year, when a couple items needed replaced. I swapped out the water softener in the basement, then it was onto the water heater. I decided to let someone else install it, after I already picked it up from the store. I have to say, it was pretty nice to just come home and see the new one in place without having to fuss with it.


----------



## ssnvet

that man song is a hoot ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
Cold one is cracked….
Pizza will be ordered….

BRB, gotta go and get caught up on posts….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to have you back….
I think!!!

Stumpy,
Your "multi-tasking" irregularities are not necessary….
Even if you are "regular"!!!

Dave,
Do you do "The Twist"...
When you turn???

Ham,
Where dem Madrigal Dinner yewtubie thinges???

Rob,
Great song….
About all you guys!!!

I ain't married…
I ain't neutered…..
I DO wear da pants….
I must be da man!!!


----------



## superdav721

Just call me Chubby Checker


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeopardy! has been viewed….
Pizza has arrived….
Several cold ones no longer exist!!!

Oh, I would be remiss….
Hi Chubby!!!


----------



## Gene01

Dave would probably prefer "Mr. Checker". 
That fat guy that checks your bags and receipts at Walmart prefers it, anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents. Well look what an LJ Santa sent me….










I happen to know what is in the boxes, and I can't wait to open them. With my shop a mess, I've been waiting a week. I got the shop finished tonight, and the boxes up on my bench.

Any guesses as to what's in them? Doe is not allowed to guess.

Waiting until tomorrow to open them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Kitchen cabinet doors???


----------



## DIYaholic

Butterscotch pies???


----------



## DIYaholic

Saw dust & fire wood???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm guessing lumber. Perhaps something in cherry or walnut?


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Chris…..

This plow poke needs to catch some shut eye….
Before my 5:00am salting run….
That means….
I gotta run….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm doing the same. Lights are going out. Night all.


----------



## Doe

Having coffee number one and settled down to read what's up with the misfits. Stumpy, that's just EEEEWW! And the fork-double EEEEEWWW!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Doe!

Coffee is on here if anyone is in need of a cup.


----------



## superdav721

I wanna know whats in the boxes.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Does, Sandra, Dave and all. Sipping cup number one, brewing cup number 2 before I head out the door.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Chris. 
A few questions for you -
1. What type of mug are you using for your coffee?
2. What do you take in your coffee?
3. What kind of coffee is it?
4. Did you make it, or did someone else?

Me -
Tim Horton's ceramic mug
Black
Folgers
hubby made it

Dave - stay tuned, will open them today. I promise. I'm enjoying the lead in.


----------



## lightcs1776

Since you asked …

I make my own coffee, and my wife's coffee too. We used to grind our beans, purchased from the commissary (military grocery store I get to use as National Guard), but they stopped selling whole beans. Now I use the grinder for espresso and a Keurig for regular coffee. I drink it black, as does my wife. She likes a lot of flavored coffees while I usually drink a medium roast blend. We love our coffee and have two labs named Espresso and Latte (and a cat named Nutmeg). Yeah, were not real balanced over here - grin.

At work I use my stainless steel mug that says Kuwait on it.

And I love Tiim Horton coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love it. Good coffee, good dogs, good people.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Ya'll always amaze me with this first and second cup thing. 
Usually by daylight I am on my second POT. 
Of course, beside water, coffee is about all I drink while at home.

Lisa has shown me a coffee cup for me. 
It is a travel mug large enough to hold dang near a whole pot. 
If it keeps coffee hot like it's supposed to, it'll be the perfect coffee holding vessel for me. 
I think I am going to get it. 
Now after Christmas I need to make some kind of holder large enough to hold it for my truck.

Hell, it's that or the coffee IV idea. 
And I checked. 
For so e reason the hospital refuses to sell me the tubing and needle setup and IV bag suitable for my daily coffee consumption.

Here is the problem with drinking the amount of coffee I do though. 
It does not wake me or keep me awake. 
I can finish off a pot at night just before bed and sleep just fine. 
However, half a glass of tea can keep me wired up and awake all night. 
It's a good think I don't drink tea anymore. 
I stopped drinking tea when my kids got old enough to mess with it. 
If I make myself a pitcher of tea to put in the fridge, someone always comes behind me and adds sugar to it. 
In my opinion, any sugar at all in tea ruins it. 
I don't know how my wife and kids drink the stuff with sugar in it and they don't see how I drink it without.

Dang, just realized I am rambling this morning. 
Sometimes my meds make me ramble on and on. 
I think it is starting to effect my typed rambling as much as it does my verbal ramblings. 
Lisa calls it diarrhea of the mouth with constipation of the mind. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ramble on, William.

I drink tea later at night when I want something hot but have already had plenty of coffee. I like sweet tea cold, but I have to visit family down South to get any made right.


----------



## superdav721

Did William say some thing?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay gents. Here it is. I'm almost speechless.
(Notice I said 'almost'. Comments to follow later)


----------



## Gene01

Wow, *74*, that's quite nice. Got a lift, too? Whatcha gonna hang under it? What all is in the wooden box? Can't tell what the stuff is to the right. Please enlighten us. There has to be a back story to all this. C'mon, tell all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet arrival, Sandra.


----------



## Gene01

Coffee mug: Zojirushi double wall stainless "glass". Holds more and keeps it hot. Doesn't get hot on the outside, so no need for a handle.
Coffee: We grind our own from any dark roast beans that Costco offers. We ain't particular. It only has to be hot, black and strong. Since Costco is 170 miles away, we buy 10 to 12 lbs of bean at a time. We never buy all the same kind. Variety is the spice of life.
NO sugar, NO flavorings, NO cream!!!! How's that for variety?
We both grind and make it, depending on who is out of bed first. Lately it's been Phyl. 
Usually, during the winter, we make 3 or four pots. About 8:00, the last one goes in a 36 oz. Zojirushi thermos and goes with me to the shop. 
5º this morning. Brrrrrr. HEY AL, COME ON BACK, WE'LL BE NICER THIS TIME. (NOT)


----------



## HamS

Morning, the YouTube has to wait till I get some shop time caught up. Maybe tonight. 74 that is quite a haul. Working on inventory software. They change the rules every year so I have to rewrite the software. It's a good life cause I get paid for it.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....

Sandra…..that is some mighty fine hardware there….looks like the Veritas setup…sweet. And your kitchen really turned out nice….glad you survived it…..

Gene…..that is cold….even by my standards…....


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, in the 15 years we've been up here in N. AZ, the coldest its been was -5º. I'm told that in the '60's it got got to -15º and stayed below -10º for a high for 8 days. 
Don't want to see that….ever. Had enough of that crap in Alaska.

Bet you've been through lots worse up there.

Mike, if your reading, what's the temp where you are?


----------



## JL7

Gene….we've been stuck in this cold spell for over a week now, and only a few days that even get above 0. Most years we get a cold snap like that, not usually this early in the season tho. It seems to me that once the temp falls below 0, it's hard to really differentiate between -15 or 0…...it's just bloody cold! Suppose to start warming up here by weeks end….

Sandra…..have to come back to that router table top again…..that steel top is sweet. They machine it with a hump in the middle so the weight of the router pulls it flat. And you can use magnetic feather boards, which I wish I could use. I have a set of these:

http://www.grip-tite.com/GT/Home.html

They really work well on the table saw…...but don't work on my router table….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## StumpyNubs

*In honor of Sandra's new package I have a true story from yesterday…*

I stepped out onto the front porch to get the mail and low-and-behold, nestled on a little pillow of snow, is a package. I've ordered several things over the last couple of weeks, so a package isn't an uncommon sight. But I always get so excited! The top was sealed with that special "Amazon.com" logo tape, so I was thinking it may be some new filming equipment or something. I grabbed it and headed inside for a closer inspection.

At the kitchen counter, where all packages are opened with one of my wife's fancy chef's knives when she's not home, I spread it's ribs and went right for the heart (sorry, I watched CSI last night…) Under the flaps I found an enormous amount of styrofoam peanuts, which I fed to the dog because she doesn't know they aren't real peanuts. It's a white-out in my kitchen as I'm throwing them in the air like a snow blower as I close in on the big surprise inside! I was literally out of breath when I reached the three barbie dolls and four obscure television show DVDs at the bottom. What a letdown! Who ordered dolls? We don't have kids, and the doctor says I'm not supposed to play with them anymore. And why the heck would anyone what to watch "Benson- The Complete First Season"? I was disgusted. Tossing the whole box aside, I stormed off to my office to cancel my wife's credit cards until she learned to buy something useful, or at the very least, something for me!

A couple of hours later the weird guy from next door shows up on my front porch. He never says hello, won't even wave back if I see him outside. He's the last guy I expected a visit from, but I asked what he wanted. "Did you get my package on your porch?" He just seemed ticked to be alive, and half out of breath from lugging his fat gut up the four steps on my porch. "No. Why would your package be on my porch?" I was irritated that he was so irritated, and I turned to slam the door in his ugly face when my mind finally put the pieces together…

So I'm on my hands and knees shoveling doggy slobber soaked styrofoam peanuts back into the box, trying to make it look like it wasn't opened while he's shivering out on my porch in the dark getting angrier and angrier. I wrap it in packaging tape, say a little prayer that he won't notivce that the Amazon.com logo tape was cut, and toss it out the door into his arms without a word. Then I shut off the porch light on him as he stood there and pretended like nobody was home.

This is the second time this has happened to me in the last month. I need to start reading package labels before I open them…


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy it could have been a doggy pooh bomb!


----------



## ssnvet

I think 74 has to have out with the entire story!

As for coffee…. Doris Day for me (blonde and sweet), I always was a sucker for those big blue eyes. Que sera, sera….

My round over bits came, so I can finish my gifts…. yeah!

Got an e-mail this a.m. that an old navy buddy is in town, so he's coming over for dinner tonight. Looking forward to catching up and consuming some cold ones.


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
Never related coffee to a woman. Now, Scotch….different story. Seductive, smokey, and a few other attributes better left for a less public forum.

Have a blast with your buddy. Consume a few for me, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've heard coffee referenced as a woman before, but never a blond fair skinned one. 
The joke around here is, I like my coffee like I like my women, black and bold.

I prefer some coffee I get every now and again as a treat. 
It is coffee and chicory from Cafe Du Monde on New Orleans. 
Usually though I am drinking whatever French roast coffee I can afford at the time.

I sneak a little tequila or rum into the cup on some evenings, but keep that between me, ya'll and the fence post.


----------



## ssnvet

William… that would be Grace Jones ;^)
Bold or bitter… you decide


----------



## DIYaholic

I like my coffee black with a ton of sugar….
It keeps me as "sweet" as I am!
Hazelnut and/or some cinnamon is A-OK!!
Some Bailey's makes it perfection!!!

Speaking of coffee….
I should brew some up….
It may help to keep me awake, so I can throw darts tonight!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Isn't this where Sir Rex would usually chime in….
With the attributes of some truly exquisite coffee concoction???


----------



## ssnvet

My wife is going through some kind of life change (yes, we are fighting the battle fo the thermometer) and suddenly doesn't like coffee any more.

So for one cup…. this is my favorite….










and for a pot, I usually use the French Press with Folgers Breakfast Blend or Classic Roast.


----------



## ssnvet

attributes of some truly exquisite coffee concoction

Yeah…. like the recipee for Hagis :^0

Silly Randy, It's the French who are known for food. The English are the ones who are good at conqureing the world. ;^)

Glad I could clear that up for you.


----------



## GaryC

I just like coffee. Folgers, Gormet blend. Nothing in it.


----------



## superdav721

I like mine Hot Black and Bitter


----------



## DIYaholic

Shouldn't all this coffee talk be taking place….
In the "Coffee Lounge"??? ;^)

I'm done talking coffee (for now)....
I'm off to throw back a few cold ones….
& throw pointed projectiles!!!

TTFN….


----------



## superdav721

I think Sears is going to feature one of my videos.
Dave's head has not swollen up. 
Whatever….....


----------



## Gene01

You da man, Dave. 
Video of forging or turning….or what?


----------



## superdav721

Top Ten Traditional Tools


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very very cool Dave!

Here's the details on my amazing present:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55777

And Matt, I chuckled at the comment about the thermostat. My husband is stuck between a woman of that age and a daughter just starting on the roller coaster. Tears are plentiful around here some days.


----------



## JL7

That is super cool Dave….....remember us little guys when the paparazzi show up….....you da man…..!


----------



## JL7

Very thoughtful Doe….....wow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Ya done a good, err GREAT thing there!
It will surely come back to you, in spades!!

Sandra,
A well deserved gift!
Of course, this requires a blog of your router table build!!
We are expecting great things!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That is awesome news….
Please be sure to keep us "in the link" to it's premier!!!

FYI: If (when) your head does swell….
A button down shirt needn't go over an over inflated head!!! :^)


----------



## superdav721

Thanks folks.
It has been an up and down day.
I got the news from Sears, up.
Web site crashed (fixed) down then up
Wife is not doing well. We have to go to the doctor tomorrow. We will wait for him to get out of surgery. Then he will see her. down
This will make for a very long day. 
But I got you guys. 
Sandra gets boxes. up
Stumpy tells very funny stories. up
and William is still ugly. Up
Rex you are on my mind.
Bed time I have seven hours on the road and no telling how long in a waiting room.
I got a book on files and one one gouges. up
Thanks Gang.


----------



## JL7

Dave…..godspeed on the doctor journey - best wishes to the misses and you…...


----------



## GaryC

Dave, hope all the news tomorrow is good news. Praying for you and wife


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I'm sure that the doctor(s) will get it all figured out!!!

It has been an up and down day.
May all your "ups & downs"....
Be in bed!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Been a long day….
I think, I get to sleep in….
At least I hope so!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

We used to be a Tim's or nothing house-double cream, no sugar (we're naturally sweet, thank you). A couple of years ago we got a Tassimo machine and it's not much cheaper because of the mass quantities we go through. I can't have caffeine after 4 or I'd be up all night, but Gerry's like William, he can drink a pot before going to bed. Our daughter is the same which is just darn irritating. We have a package of Community coffee with chicory from Louisiana that we're saving for our Mardi Gras celebrations (Creole daube, anyone? Shrimp remoulade?).

A while back I found out that white tea doesn't have much caffeine (and it's so good for you it has uncle-oxidants) so I started drinking a pot of that after work and really like it. Since I'm a roly-poly sort of person and I drink it black (or should I say white?) it cuts down on the beer calories after work (except this week has been a beer sort of week).

Sandra, I'm so glad you're pleased. Eek the Cat said "it never hurts to share". If I have something that I don't need, I'm happy to pass it on to someone I know. The base section that I didn't send has a lift jack that never worked very well which is the reason I bought a Jessem table with a crank. Stupid me, I didn't consider that the Veritas stuff wouldn't work on it. Let me know if you want the base and try to get the jack to work; it'll have to be well after Christmas because I'm tired of wrapping Christmas presents and I haven't even started yet.

Dave, I'm praying for your wife. Good luck.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, you must have coffee pot guard duty at your place. Most don't get around this early. I'm getting ready to start pot number 2. Like William, I'm an IV kind of coffee drinker.
You sure sent that gift to the right person. Sandra will put it to good use and provide pictures. 
24* here this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Pass the coffee.
Dave - I'll be thinking of you and your wife.

Thanks Doe, but I already know what I"m going to do with the table, so no need for a base. My workbench is framed in mortise and tenon, with two plywood carcasses inside containing drawers. I'm going to make a similar but smaller frame and set the table and support inside the top of that and then put drawers below. I've never built anything but a cutting board without plans, so this is going to be a fun challenge.

I know what I want it to look like, and will have to figure out how to get it out of my head.

We love Tim Horton's here too, but usually only drink it when we're travelling.


----------



## superdav721

Doe I am part Cajun and have family there.
I HATE Chicory.
I is traditional but as most foods down there it was a way to stretch the food.

Its baked flowers.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks folks for the well wishes and prayers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, praying for your you and your wife. I'm sure it makes life pretty stressful.

Doe, Stash Tea has good white teas. I prefer whole leaf.

Time to start in the office and get another cup of coffee.


----------



## HamS

I like my coffee like a miss J kiss, hot, wet and sweet. Last night the tree went up. We finally have a place for it. Tonight is rehearsal for the big cantata. 
No fire in the shop for two days so things are probably getting cold out there. Work gets in the way of life but I am very grateful for the job.


----------



## HamS

74 part of the joy I get in wood working is making my own plans. I do sometimes make firewood that way as well when the wood doesn't fit together in the real world like it did in the paper world. We make models with cardboard for theater set pieces to minimize some of that when working with bigger things. It is all part of the fun of the creative process.


----------



## DIYaholic

A momentary panic attack….
The cupboard was without ground coffee….
Had to walk to the corner store for my morning caffeine!!!

The day job "to-do list" is full of puttering tasks….
Should be a mellow day until….
The forecasted snow squals arrive!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

A cupboard should always have as much coffee at my age as we had beer during the college age. That means coffee should never run out


----------



## GaryC

*Wrangler Randy ran out of coffee.* Shattered my impression…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' (Yawn) As gary said "A silent scream for coffee". Slept in again. Kinda like it.

Dave, All the best to you and the wife. Drive careful. Hoping for good things for you both today.

*74*, The drawered base sounds like a plan! Rather than a lift, have you considered a Triton (or the like) that will crank up to allow above the table bit changes?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, how's the temp on the mesa?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, it's 15º @ 7:10. Supposed to get in the 40's today. 
Shirt sleeve weather.
I saw your 24º. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, yeah…. don't know where all this heat is coming from…


----------



## JL7

Gary, that's like beach weather here….....except the lakes are froze…...


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Jeff….. sunny beach is just what I say about the weather too


----------



## JL7

Good one…......

11 below here…......wtf?


----------



## GaryC

You're tougher than me, buddy. I couldn't handle it….


----------



## JL7

You could handle it, just keep repeating "sunny beach"....


----------



## JL7

Marty shared this link from Wisconsin…...how would you like this work commute…...?

http://www.1045wjjk.com/common/page.php?pt=Drive+Too+Fast+%2B+Snow%2FSlick+Roads+%3D+Massive+Pileup&id=9003&is_corp=0


----------



## GaryC

Living there would make me feel like a bowling pin


----------



## GaryC

Battery operated HEATED jackets….. from CPO wow


----------



## abie

A complete waste of time is my take on this.
Only my opinion..


----------



## GaryC

Not for them… they make a killin off of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder what "a complete waste of time" he is referring too???

Driving on slick roads???

Heated jackets???

Friends conversing???

His posting of "a complete waste of time"???
;^)


----------



## Gene01

Maybe Bruce was commenting on Stump's thread….. then, again maybe not.
Just got a call from the hdwr store. My hinges are in.

Minnisnowta is FRIGID! And apparently slick, too. There ain't nuttin could get me to drive a car in those conditions. Maybe one of these buggies, though.


----------



## GaryC

Wrangler Randy… I think you hit the nail on the head. You must be a woodworker


----------



## JL7

Maybe Bruce was referring to this?


----------



## Bagtown

Gene- yep, I am reading this. Little slow though.
Temp here this am when I got up was -37 farenheit with the windchill. (not much wind though….)
Just a little bit chilly….

Sandra, you are a lucky girl.

Dave, drive safe. Thinking of you and your wife.

Mike


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to get a low of 5 above tomorrow morning

ANYTHING below 60 degrees should be outlawed!

Town roads SUCK! Getting out to the countryside roads is a PITA. Once there, roads are clear…

New cutting board has seen a fair bit of use. Seems to be liked….

Just have to go to work tonight ( show up anyway, I didn't say anything about actually working) because there will be a FREE Holiday Dinner served. Free food!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Prayers for those in need….including Randy

Coffee: I too prefer mine like my women, tanned, slightly sweet, bold and RICH!

Had our annual woodworkers club Christmas Dinner (yes we do call it the Christmas Dinner) and I won the $50 Woodcraft doorprize.

How our Christmas doorprize works is…at every monthly meeting you attend you put a ticket into a box with your name on it, so if you attend all 11 meeting + the the dinner, you have 12 chances to win. If you only attend the dinner you only have one chance. You must be present to win. Every year we have several doorprizes. As they were pulling tickets out they read off a name…I shouted out that they called out the wrong name (implying they should have called out mine..haha..). As it turned out the individual called out was not present. So they had to pull another ticket….it was mine.


----------



## ssnvet

Putting out brush fires left and right the last two days at work…

Our CNC foam profiler is down hard and I'm in way over my head trying to trouble shoot it on the phone with different tech reps. none of whom have any obligation to help me with a 16 year old machine.

At the same time, we have a glut of new design work and have to make templates to manually profile the foam orders that are due this week.

Going crazy!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Hi folks the doctor sent us to the hospital for blood work. After this we get to leave I think. I will get home about midnight. Long day. Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers

He turned her device up. We shall see.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave pray all works out ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Travel safe Dave!
Here's to hoping the "adjustment" is the solution!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie is in the house!!!

What's new Eddie???
It is time you come clean.
I'm not referring to a shower….
Well, not totally!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been hiding in the front part of the house, central heat went out and my puter is in the shop in the back bed room almost 500 post been scaning thur them i dont have a girl friend she left me last year , we just wasnt compatible she was a churchs chicen person and i love my pop eyes chicken , we,er still friends tho.
still working on my rocker but been to cold here latly benn 30 and 40 for a week r more , luckey i got a gas stove and some space heaters itll get me thur till my heat guy get time to fix my unit . in tne shop now with a coat on hell my dog want even stay in here


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer!
That really bites!!
You could burn the wood in your shop, for warmth!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy its to cold to shower , my daughter and her new husband got a new house and have moved ill go use theres ,sounds bad but am i glad they moved they did have a little chauwenny dog kinda miss him


----------



## lightcs1776

Chik-fil-a for me, any time I get a chance to go South.

Dave, hope the adjusted medication does wonders.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice router set up Sandra merry Christmas to every body and hanaca too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris they have one here they got the best chicken sandich ,just anit spicy enough


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, my younger kids keep asking to take a drive to Chik-fil-a, but it's several hours to get there. Then my 15 year old tells me he will move to the South before I do (another ten years and I can retire down South).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been watching the Nelson Mandela he was a good man ,somebody asked me about him i said i didnt know much of him but that Pink Floyd did the album Another Brick in the Wall about him then he asked what was a album was these young people dont know what a album is


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie and Mike are here….on the same day and they're both FREEZIN! Good to see ya…!

Hope the news is good Dave. Drive safe then post some more info on this Sears brush with fame deal….....we'll wait up…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Come on down its hotter then you know what most the time we got lots of global warming here , you got all sorts here lots of good folks you can carry a gun on ya but cant take it to church thats why i dont go there much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Jeff , hows you hammers hanging


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Eddie…............Churches and Popeyes…...guns in church…....rebel without a cause…....


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, you do know that it's only illegal to carry a gun in church IF YOU GET CAUGHT.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with a gun in church. I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary never thought about it that way,i know its cover in the permits to not take them to there and court house or any goverment building i try to stay away for them anyways


----------



## GaryC

Haven't carried one around a courthouse since I retired. But, I carry my small one in an ankle holster in church. Texas law prohibits guns in church UNLESS you have permission.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its probable a good idea to have one anywhere even in church there are nut cases every where ,


----------



## GaryC

That's the way I feel about it. Always have one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i know its been cold down here ,i know its relly cold where some of you are at so put another log in the fire place to all my yanky friend up there


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll only be a Yankee for another 9 or 10 years …. and not by choice. My family is in northern Georgia, which is where I intend to live when I retire from my current job. I'm already looking at anything over 15 acres. However, the Adirondacks up here are pretty nice, with good fishing and hunting. Sadly, I do no do so well finding when I have my rifle.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have tried to carry my gun discretely….
It is the compressor that is hard to conceal!!!


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, that blows…


----------



## GaryC

Babinga green epoxy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy get a back pack with a air tank should be able to get a few shot off before your air pressure get to low . but then sometime its best to rum and that air tank may have to be shed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that green look good on there ,i missed a lot of post what is that


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it's the diabolical dice puzzle. Made it to send to a friend. It's a booger. Very few people can put it together without the solution.


----------



## DIYaholic

I Gotz me one of these regulators….
This could be concealed!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that will work Randy you can run and shoot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that looks like a head ache .wait ing for some one love those type of brain twisters


----------



## GaryC

yup… it's a tough one


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Funny one tonight. We all went to see a local production of the nutcracker. Neither my son or my husband realized it was a ballet until it was too late. At the intermission my husband announced "I thought there'd be at least some singing or something". My son almost cried when he realized it wasn't over, it was just intermission.

The two of them bailed for the second act and went for hot chocolate at Tim Horton's. My husband isn't what you'd call a renaissance man, and that's just fine by me. I think that was his first and last ballet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris dont take the Yankee thing the wrong way its consider a complement as sometimes im called a *********************************** its just a way for me to put people to part of this country on this site ,some time s on this tread im called other things like weird and crazy but thats not true and i got papers from my doctor that says so


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i dont blame him its just to much to watch somebody on there tip toes for very long


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I imagine it is hard to be a renaissance man….
When you live in the "ice age", err the Great White North!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, don't worry, I've been itching to get out of NY since I moved here. NY has some beautiful areas, but the taxes are killing it, as well as the state's intrusion into our lives … gun restrictions, food restrictions, etc.

Plus, it's really hard to find sweet potato or pecan pie up here - grin.


----------



## JL7

Man, I took a phone call and there's 30 new posts…......

What was Eddie saying about us Yankees??


----------



## GaryC

He said you're a shameless group


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of BCWW is the best you've ever seen- assuming it's also the first one you've ever seen...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy i think my puter is messed up or something i get a error message on the video


----------



## lightcs1776

Guess I know what I will be watching during break tomorrow at work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Went from tired to half-asleep. Nighty-night boys.


----------



## GaryC

Good video, Stumpy. I like your idea with the fence…. not using the t-track

National Finals coming on. Gotta watch


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to send a very special thank you to *74*....
An arctic cold front from Canada is taking hold here….
8 degrees forecasted for the early am!!!!
Yeah, guess I'll be freezing my butt off, during my morning salting run.

*Thanks, 74!!!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm experimenting with some new features, like sketching the project on the screen, and more actual build footage, which I did with a GoPro camera on my head…


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra.

Just finished Duck Dynasty with the boys. William needs to seethis one as they go hog hhunting. I don't watch it often, but it is usually pretty good.

Now it's time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too must put head to pillow….
Properties to salt in the morning….
4:00am comes quick!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. Didn't know the Nutcracker was a ballet? And to think that some say da Canuks don't have culture :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Lights and tinsel are up…. Only took 4 days! I guess we've been busy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on.

Matt, Nice tree.

SOME don't have culture. He's a NASCAR kind of a guy. I'm a bit more Chaucer.
I told him to let me know when the nascar drivers take a right turn every now and again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful tree Matt.

Morning Sandra. First cup of coffee is in hand, which always makes the morning better.

Culture is a good thing, but NASCAR is great. It takes on a whole new meaning when you're actually at the track. Plus you meet some very interesting people.


----------



## DIYaholic

G' morning' folks,
Early AM salting run is complete!!!

Coffee has been consumed, more to go….

Nice looking tree, there Matt!

*74*,
NASCAR does make right turns….
When they race on a "road course"....
Like Watkins Glenn, NY!!!

What are the chances that Christmas will be pushed back a week???
So that I can get caught up!!!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Gene01

Mornin', all.
Nice tree, Matt. 
Gary, Any plans you can share for that puzzle? Looks interesting.
Hey eddie! Getting any warmer?
14º on the mesa this AM. supposed to get to 42º today. They lied about yesterday's 40º, though.

*74*, I like the Canterbury tales and NASCAR, but both in short sessions. Ballet? Not so much at all. As far as genuine culturally enriching experiences go, I'll take Blazing Saddles.


----------



## bandit571

Two Movies for Gene:

Robin Hood…men in tights

The princess Bride

See how many gags you can find in either of them..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Busy, busy, busy. 
Bye all.


----------



## superdav721

Shhh. 
I am sneaking out to the shop.
I just got up and played hookie from work.

Hello Eddie.
Rex?


----------



## HamS

We won't tell


----------



## dbray45

I am posting because I would have to go through 28,000 + posts if I didn't


----------



## GaryC

Gee, David… how do you expect to know whats going on if you don't read all 47 thousand posts? Welcome and, watch out for Wrangler Randy

Gene, I'll find them and post in a few minutes


----------



## KTMM

Morning folks. I'm still kicking. Been working on some carvings, and I hope to have a few project posts before Christmas. I had a great week, as I got to go see William twice this week. Reminded me of what a wood shop should look like, unlike mine, his has sawdust on the floor, no recliner, and a no computers…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi David….. I have a good friend in Damascus…. ex Navy buddy who works for JH Applied Physics now…. We were just down there in April for a visit and they took us to Ft. McHenry. Welcome back to the freak show.

4/5 grade band concert last night. Hot Cross Buns, Good King Winslow, and Good Ol' St. Boogie Clause…. same as the last 4 years. Limited choices when the kids only know a hand full of notes…. but they sure do love it!

We're still dead in the water with our CNC foam profiler at work. Can't get a tech. rep. to come out. I've exhausted my bag of tricks and am now operating way out of my depth :^(

OBTW, I spied on RevWarGuy over at the CNC Zone and it sounds like he's planning to build a 3D printer.

Back to the grind stone… Have a great day!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Re NASCAR - hubby goes to a race about once a year. I wouldn't mind going , simply for the people watching.
As for ballet….... let's just say I knew it was a ballet and I was still bored.


----------



## GaryC

Gene…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67785
Knotcurser did this puzzle in this post

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B04vtxwIDpQ6VlNJNTh1ZVRudlk/edit
Puzzle

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B04vtxwIDpQ6dzhucW1OQkRxM2c/edit#sthash.0SDDWMlT.dpuf
Solution


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i got to build one of those .looks like it would be fun and aggravating


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from town. Way too many cars out there. 
Eddie, they are fun. They are hard without the solution. Give it a shot
Gene… you're welcome
Got to go get my coffee. National Finals will be back on again tonight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Hope you're all staying warm and caffeinated, or enjoying a couple adult beverages if you're done in the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

I'm back from Nashville after enduring cancelled flights, missed connections, ice, snow, and rude people! I may never leave home again!

I'm with Gene: ballet is not entertainment. Blazing Saddles is major entertainment. I hope all my sickly friend are improving and Roger is winning or at least holding his own in the family civil war.


----------



## gfadvm

I'm back from Nashville after enduring cancelled flights, missed connections, ice, snow, and rude people! I may never leave home again!

I'm with Gene: ballet is not entertainment. Blazing Saddles is major entertainment. I hope all my sickly friend are improving and Roger is winning or at least holding his own in the family civil war.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening gang,

Our middle daughter dropped a bomb on us tonight. She's bored in school and wants to go to a nationally famous prep school. 45 min drive away and $36,000/year tuition :^O.

She buttered us up by doing all the dishes and cleaning up the kitchen and made a power point presentation to tell us all the reasons why she should go. I'm totally floored… There's no way we could afford this, even if she had a full ride, the transportation alone would brake us…. So we talked turkey, and after a lot of tears we decided that if she was willing to do the work to apply, and if she got a full ride scholarship, we'd call it the hand of God at work and find some way to get her there….

BUT…. I'm getting hints that this isn't really about school at all. I suspect it is more about being the middle child and feeling unloved in comparison to her over achieving big sister. :^(

Parenting is hard work!


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around with a few of Randy's Mountain Dews, and a bag of Doritos .

LONG three day work "week".

Had to babysit a couple helpers at work….....not going to happen, send the two gadabouts to someone else to keep a watch over. Three sites to work on, 500' apart. Legs are about dead, too many MILES of walking to each station, every ten minutes.

Might rumage around in the Dungeon Shop tomorrow, maybe being the operative word…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

moron moment brought to you by sleeplessness.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I"m sure somebody will set me straight.


----------



## ssnvet

Me thinks Bandit needs a golf cart at work :^)

Any body else like (the late) Karen Carpenter?

She did a Christmas album back in the 70s and we really like it.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, I understand why your hesitant to go…. But then again, you couldn't pay me to go to Mexico.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you are on the road a lot. You are going to wear out before you get to get that mill fully broke in

Sandra, maybe it will turn out better than you expect. I hope so. I hope you have such a good time that you feel guilty for not wanting to go….. lol

Matt, send her to Mexico with Sandra. It would be cheaper


----------



## lightcs1776

Not a big fan of Karen Carpenter. I'm more into Patsy Cline or Hank Sr. from the general time period she was around.

Parenting is rough, full of cliffs, but also great highs. Right now,Matt, iI can relate to the tougher parts of parenting, but it isn't all rain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boney M Christmas album.


----------



## Gene01

Love conquers all, Matt and it sounds like you and family are on the road to victory. 
Hang in there dad.

wife and I and our sons made numerous trips into Mexico. All 3 coasts and some of the eastern islands. Never flew, always drove. Camped where we needed to, grabbed a hotel every few days. Always had a blast. But, no more. Like Matt, nothing can ever lure me back. It's a shame, too. We met and became friends with some really fine folks in Mexico.


----------



## superdav721

OK the lathe will not let go of me.


----------



## Gene01

Oops.


----------



## Gene01

I don't know how to embed a Utube video, Chris. But, here's a link for you.
Patsy
She was one of my favorites, too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Gene. I'll share it with my wife as well. She is the one who got me hooked on Country. Before that it was all rock n roll.


----------



## DIYaholic

What did I miss???

May or may not have to do an early morning salting run….
I really hate not knowing!!!

Just in case, sleep is called for….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave has gotten Lathe addiction , there is a 12 step meeting at Williams , its ok Dave know is the first step to recovery


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy stay warm get some electric socks


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex where you at ,thought i saw you on family feud last nite , all those hat you have to have a medeators one some where


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David dont read all those past post youll never be right again 

Marty where you at ,Rex has been to every bordello from Texas to Indiana and they said he just left


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Looking forward to a weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There ain't no dang 12 step program around here for lathes. 
He'll I have two lathes and wishing for a third. 
Does that sound like an addict that wants intervention? 
I don't think so.

Morning all.

Dave, I warned ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning shivering sawdust makers!!!

The "may or may not" salting run morphed into a completed salting run!!!

Coffee has been consumed….
Morning pastry has been ingested….

Need to repair/replace a windshield washer fluid hose, on one of our old trucks….
4" to 8" of the fluffy white stuff is predicted to fall on Saturday!!!

I really do wish that I had a job with a "regular" schedule!!!

Vehicle is warmed up….
Time to get a replacement hose….

TTFN….


----------



## DS

Isn't that LAA meeting (Lathe Addicts Anonymous) right after the RCA (Router Collectors Anonymous) meeting?

P.S. RCA meeting at a1jim's house this week.


----------



## DS

BTW, Jeff, my ICD is Boston Scientific, not Medtronics… but thanks for asking.


----------



## superdav721

Now I am having a wood shavings problem.
Oh and I get two weeks off in a bit.
I hope I have enough firewood to heat the shop.
I got to stop turning the heat supplies.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Dave , im going to 1jim's house this week for RCA im at the 10 th step ,i asked Jim to be my sponser but he hasnt did the first step yet come to think of it i think i skipped that one too


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning to all you addicts and nubly nubbers,

Wait a second, it's 2 p.m. .... where did the day go?

We finally got some tech support from the company that makes the micro-processor in our CNC profiler. The OEM wasn't able to help us, so we had to go deeper into the black hole of geeky technical knowledge. These guys were great! Willing to support us on a 16 year old machine, and all they did was supply the main board. The guy re-wrote our corrupted config. file and we're back up and running again. Which means people will stop screaming …. at least for the time being, and I can get back to my regular job. :^)

No concerts or parades or anything else this weekend…. but lot's of outdoor work to finish up overdue preps for winter. I need to get crackin' Saturday morning, as we're supposed to get 6-8" Sat. night.

Maybe some shop time after that.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Bagtown

So I was reading in bed last night and was having some trouble with some of the bigger words….

So I got someone smarter than myself to help…


----------



## ssnvet

Bags is reading stories to his pooch!

What's he like best? Mystery? Romance? Historical Fiction?

Maybe he'll learn to read if you keep it up :^)


----------



## superdav721

Bags one of you guys needs to shave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Good to see you.
Are your favorite chapters/pages….
Dog eared???

DS,
What are you doing here….
Did you click on the wrong link???

Eddie,
I was on my way to a 12 step meeting….
Found myself drawn to a barstool…
Next thing I know, it was closing time!!!

Dave,
Step away from the fire wood pile!!!
Don't go burnin' or turnin' your wooden planes!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of Mustache Mike's Corner- Scroll Saw Basics part 5... enjoy!


----------



## GaryC

*a puzzle*


----------



## lightcs1776

stumpy, Your a busy camper.

Gary, is that your version of a vegetarian sandwich? A gingerbread house without the frosting still needs meat.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good looking dog Baggs ,


----------



## GaryC

Chris… just wondering… should I toast the bread??


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha … sure, you could make it a toasted cheese ginger bread house.

I promised the kids (which includes the 19 year old) that we would make the gingerbread house tomorrow. It's an annual tradition..


----------



## GaryC

I can't remember the last time I even saw one…. wow..


----------



## lightcs1776

We cheat and get the kit. I wasn't home last year until Christmas Eve, so the kids are pretty insistent on doing it this year.


----------



## ssnvet

We make them to Chris…. We don't use kits though…. We use six pack containers with cardboard roofs.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, of you don't mind, could you send the the recipe and process for making them? I would eat home made gingerbread but wouldn't touch the store stuff for all the LN planes in the world. OK, maybe for any LN plane, but not for anything less.


----------



## GaryC

My youngest is 40 something and never even mentions it. Neither of my kids do. And their kids probably have never had the experience…. at least at home.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm 45, and very traditional with family things. Gingerbread houses just seem to go naturally with my wife's awesome Christmas cookies. I'm sure there are other things families do that I am missing out on. I enjoy hearing how people celebrate the Christmas season.

Edit: movie is about to start. Hope y'all have a good evening.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## ssnvet

Chris, we build the house frame by folding a piece of cardboard to make the roof, and then taping it to a paper board six pack holder. We put the marang frosting right on the cardboard and paper board and go to town decorating with bags of candy. Come January, we put them out in the woods for some lucky squirrels.

We got the idea from a children's event at the library, were they simply use the small milk cartons.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I do so hope….
That you remove (& drink) the beer (bottles)....
Prior to building said houses???


----------



## ssnvet

I'm working on it Randy. :^)

I've got three customers, so I need to get a nearly start


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … can't eat cardboard. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## DIYaholic

4 degrees above, right now….
Slated to go down to -3 degrees tonight!!!

Ya know Jeff,
It wwwwould hhhhave beeeeeen nnnnnice….
Hadddd you kkkkepttt theeeeeeeze coooold temps innnn yyyyyour neck offffffff the woooooooods!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..had to let that cold stuff go your way…..it's a balmy 16 here…...it's sweet.

Hey Mike…..we haven't heard any grilling stories lately…...how does the grill work at 37 below??


----------



## DIYaholic

We are also to be blessed with 5" to 10" of very fluffy snow, Saturday night thru Sunday afternoon!!!

There goes my weekend!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Same storm is hitting my area just prior to you, Randy. It will be the first real snowfall of the year. Maybe I'll get snowed in and not be able to do anything but spend time in the little shop.


----------



## JL7

You boys enjoy that snow! At lease it's the fluffy stuff…....we got most of our snow before the cold snap and it's still stuck to all the side streets…....like driving down the old wagon trail…..

Plus it's job security Randy…....and we need to keep you working…..somebody has to pay off this deficit…....thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You enjoy that shop time!!!

Jeff,
I'm on SALARY….
I want SHOP time….
Not SLOP time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Today has become yesterday….
Or tomorrow, I'm not sure….

Either way, my pillow requires my attention!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Morning all, do I get the early bird prize today?


----------



## Doe

Don't have a problem with the lathe, but I do with wood; can't leave the wood store without a pile of it. I'm worried about planes now, a twelve step program may be in my future.

Bags, good thing the dog is small. Imagine a reading St. Bernard. One of our dogs decided that he didn't like the vet and spent the time trying to be a fur hat. Wouldn't have been so bad if he was your dog's size but he was a 50 pound border collie.


----------



## Doe

Global warming is a cruel hoax.


----------



## lightcs1776

It was as low 60's high 50's last year. Now I am back into a chilly 9 degrees outside. Brrrr!

Coffee is on and I might get my first shot at messing up dovetails today.

Y'all stay warm.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. I think.

One of our dogs decided that he didn't like the vet and spent the time trying to be a fur hat.
Now, that there is funny!

Global warming is a cruel hoax. 
And, that's so true.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.... I think.

One of our dogs decided that he didn't like the vet and spent the time trying to be a fur hat.
Now, that there is funneee.

Global warming is a cruel hoax.
And, that's so true.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

It didn't get as cold as they said it would….
We are enjoying a relatively warm -1 degree!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Weather on the mesa is boring. I'll take boring.
21º now and 40º predicted today.
Had an Arizona 8" snow yesterday. That's 8" between flakes.


----------



## GaryC

41* here now. Lots of rain yesterday. 
Going to watch son and DIL re-do their vows this afternoon.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies,

13 deg and *not *climbing with the sun rise here in Mainiac land. Fire is going, but wood didn't have time to fully dry so it's hissing, which means much of the BTUs are being used up vaporizing trapped moisture instead of heating up the house.

I've procrastinated long enough… time to put on my woolies and get busy in the barn. Randy and his Green Mountain gang have apparently decided they're going to share the 5-10 with us Mainiacs. So nice of you to share Randy….NOT!

Skipper wants to come out and be my helper. I wish I could train him to snow blow our 800' drive. He doesn't seem to mind the cold a bit.

Bring a load of that salt over when you have a minute Randy… I slid out of the driveway into the street last night. Some lady drove by and stared at me…. oblivious to our mutual peril.

Have a great day and stay warm.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, that is one great reason to get out of the Northeast and join y'all down South (I have a laundry list of reasons, but that one stands out on cold days).

Time for more coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
SHARE???
I'm willing to let you Mainiacs have ALL of the snow!!!
Heck, I'll even throw in all the sub freezing temperatures!!!
That's just the generous type of person I am….


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to go do some pre-storm prep….
Fill the salters….
Check that equipment works….
Then the most important step….
NAP!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Snow is here! Actually, it's been snowing for a while now. Fortunately there is plenty of gas for the snowblower. For all ofyou ggetting some of this white stuff, be careful out there.


----------



## DIYaholic

We aren't supposed to get snow until around 8:00pm….
& will only last until around 4:00pm tomorrow….
6" to 10" forecasted….
I won't have to start plowing until 4:00am!!!

Stay safe, Chris!
You too Matt!


----------



## JL7

Just some "Arizona" snow here today…(good one Gene)...the kind where you debate shovel or snow blower….....I hate shoveling, but I might need the exercise…......we have a foot or so here so far so the white Christmas is locked in for sure….....

You Eastern dwellers enjoy and keep your fingers away from those spinning (snow blower) blades….....and crazy plow drivers….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I'm not only staying safe … I'm staying inside where it is warm.

Gary, here is a picture of the gingerbread house. We are making it right now … while I get stares for checking in on the forum - grin. It still has a bit of decoration before they declare it as done.


----------



## JL7

Chris, nice looking "pre-fab" ginger bread house….that's a cool tradition you got there…..

My kids are both in college and working full time. My son has a place of his own and my daughter is living with her mom….I'm so thankful when we can get together…..this year, we had Thanksgiving together, and now it sounds like Christmas as well. Enjoy all those moments…...they can be harder to come by…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. One of my two college age kids (the one still taking courses) helped with it. I'll upload a pic of the finished house.

Glad you're able to get time with your kids. I understand how those times are harder to get as my 21 year old thought he would get to spend part of Christmas with his girlfriend. Take every moment you can.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Unfortunately when we started over this year, we really meant it.
No smoker here yet, but things are beginning to turn…
My wife took a temporary Christmas help job at a clothing store for now. We joked that as soon as she started last week, she'd get the job she really wanted….. Yep, four days later she got a call from the Safeway that is a six minute walk from our place to manage the Starbucks. She starts in January, and they're flying her south to Edmonton for a couple of weeks of training on the second of January. I bought a bottle of Sailor Jerry to celebrate. Bought her a bottle of Grand Marnier too.
First Sailor Jerry and egg nog is poured.

And the temp is going to get up to freezing tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats to tour wife, Bags.


----------



## JL7

That's cool Chris…...21 and still willing to build the "house".....that's a good quality…..

Mike, great news from the Great White North….I do miss your grilling tales, but now it's *"warm"*. Enjoy the Sailor Jerry and nog!


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Little known fact…. That Sailor Jerry Hula Girl is my girlfriend.

:0)

Mike


----------



## lightcs1776

Actually, the 21 year old wants to hang out with his girlfriend, but the 19 year old is all sorts of excited.

I could use some nog tonight. No rum here, but I am sure I can find something to warm me up from the cold.


----------



## JL7

Mike…..everybody knows that, but did you know that Marty was actually the skipper of the SS Minnow? Alan Hale Jr. is a fraud….


----------



## Bagtown

Wow. Of course that begs the question…...
Who was Gilligan?
Rex? Stumpy? Wait!!!! Was it Randy? Of course! That answers so many questions. Randy was actually Gilligan.
Wow. You think you know about someone and then this sort of thing happens.
Hey Gilligan, how's the salt mine treating you?

Mike


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I want to be Ginger, but I don't think I could pull it off. I'll settle for Maryanne with a carpenter's apron.


----------



## Momcanfixit

After all my whining, we arrived in Mexico. The resort is fantastic so methinks I was completely off my rocker not to want to go. Big snowstorm forecasted at home for tomorrow. I'm more of a homebody than my hubby but always enjoy myself. Left to my own devices, I'd likely go around in rubber boots and a plaid flannel jacket talking to myself.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ginger while still 21 like when I was a kid or now?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Glad to hear the good news on the wife's job front!!!
I'll throw back (sip really) a Grand Marnier myself….
Strictly in the spirit of a proper celebration!!!

Never heard of Sailor Jerry….
If it is anything like Captain Morgan's, I'll need to "come aboard"!!!

Salt mine is ok….
The snow has stated to fall….
Not supposed to stop until tomorrow afternoon!!!

BTW: I've always saw myself more akin to the "Professor"!!!
Although I did have a hat like Gilligan's, only it was emblazoned with "Budweiser" labels!!!


----------



## JL7

It was Randy…...and I'm thinking that Thurston Howell goes to Rex…....Where is Thurston? Doesn't answer his email….? Stranded on a deserted island perhaps?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Have you been drinking….
Or maybe it's the effects of old age….
You are repeating yourself!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Mike, great picture of you and your pug. Congrats on your wife's new job. That means you can buy us all coffee, right?


----------



## JL7

I preferred Maryanne over Ginger…..just saying…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy-,one drink so far . By the time we leave I may work up to 3. Wild, I know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ginger would be fun for a night (maybe)....
Maryanne for a whole lot longer!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never could figure out why Ginger never ran out of makeup.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day - headed for bed. G'night


----------



## GaryC

Chris, if I had one of those, I'd get my grandkids in on it. They would love it
Just got back from the ceremony for my son and DIL. It was really nice. Great surprise for her. She had no idea. Don't know why he wanted to pull it off this year. It was 23 years ago when they got married. Should have waited until 25th…. They were leaving after the ceremony to go on their 2nd honeymoon. 23 years ago, they left to go on their honeymoon and left all their luggage at home…..lol
Hmmm… Ginger in rubber boots, a flannel shirt and talking to herself


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool Gary. It will be 23 years for my wife and I this spring.

We purchased the gingerbread house at Walmart although I really hate going there.

And I always liked Mariann best …

Night, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Maryanne, err Sandra!!!


----------



## JL7

What about *"74"*??


----------



## JL7

This is a project from a young woodworker in Ireland…....project + blog…. kudos to Adam…


----------



## GaryC

Chris, it really was cool. He sprung it on her. He also sang to her… "If There Hadn't Been You" If you're on face book I can give you a link. 
You should do that for your wife….


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I'm not the type for singing to my wife, unless I have consumed too many drinks, which I make it a point never to do - grin. Sounds really cool though. It's a great event for them. I love hearing of committed marriages.


----------



## DIYaholic

I love hearing of….
Married folks getting committed!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Randy!


----------



## superdav721

65 degrees today. I kept the shop door open.
Doe be a user not a collector.
They want to be put to work.
I have a few not working but they are in states of needing parts.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang!

Worked outside from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. getting caught up on my outdoor winter preps. Took forever getting the barn organized, but now I've got both cars and the tractor inside it. Snow blower is mounted on the tractor and super sucker is stowed away. Full fire wood bins brought up to the house and the bucket mounted and forks stowed.

We didn't plow after the first 2" last week and it got packed down and frozen. It got really slick by the road so I made a run to the town garage for salt and sand. I called it quits after 100 shovels full… :^o

Needless to say, now I ache all over… But we're ready for he storm.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, sounds like a lot of progress. I have to admit, I'm a bit jealous of y'all who have room for a barn. Good for you. I've told my wife that I won't accept less than 12 acres when I retire, then I am asked why I would ever need that much land. How can one ever have too much land???

Anyway, hope your able to relax a bit and enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad you were able to get the hatches battened down!!!

What to come down here & help me get ready for the storm???

Nevermind, the storm is already here….
1.5" of snow has fallen and landed upon the ground!!!

In preparation for the storm….
I'm headed to la la land….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Chris… believe me, you can have too much land. If you take care of it at all… you can really have too much land. It can wear you out just keeping up with the basics. Not trying to discourage you. Just keep in mind all you will need to do when you find your Camelot


----------



## lightcs1776

I plan to take care of 1 acre, then use the rest to hunt and just walk around. Don't worry Garry, I'm not discouraged and I appreciate an honest comment and advice.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Fires lit, coffees brewed, about 8" down and it's still coming.

We started with 7.5 acres of thick woods. I cleared ~ 1 acre for the house lot and a 16' x 800' strip for the drive, and then built a timber frame from the logs. I've been nibbling away at it over the years. When you clear a patch in the middle of the woods, it wants to go back to woods… so it's a continual battle. We burn wood off the lot, so I'm killing two birds with one stone when I drop a tree. I bought the lot with my navy bonus in '92, and for the first time this year, I cut the same tree a second time.

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do when I retire. I'm pushin' 50 now and it gets harder every year. With three daughters who are all "girly girls", I'm praying for stout son-in-laws.

Skipper wants to go out and play.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds great Matt. Glad your able to enjoy the place. It's a great blessing.

Drive is almost done, but had to stop to take the 19 YO daughter to work. She isn't real found of driving in this weather.

I need my coffee!!


----------



## GaryC

All I have now is 20 acres. It's tough to care for when the old body doesn't want to. I have a big son and a big son in law. They are great to help but, they are 40 miles away and have families to tend to. Son in law keeps me supplied with wood, venison, rabbit. I still try working the place. Not during the winter but, when the weather is good, I stay busy.


----------



## Doe

Gary, congrats to the son and DIL. A marriage that lasts that long is worth celebrating - no need to wait until 25. Heck, a marriage that lasts more than 5 years is an accomplishment these days, or even a marriage at all.

Dave, that's great way to put it. I will be a user not a collector (although it doesn't exactly sound like a good thing). 65? That's more than what my furnace goes down to at night.

Mike, congrats to your wife. You're lucky to get to 0 C! The high today in Toronto is -8 and it looks like it's staying that way for several more days.

Sandra, storm warnings for Atlantic Canada. Enjoy the warm!

Chris, Gerry and I have talked about doing exactly the same sort of thing. Good luck finding a spot where you want it.

We went to a Christmas party last night. It was a required event and we would have normally skipped it because of the snow (4-6 inches forecasted). I have never seen so many slow plows that weren't plowing and a lot of them weren't even moving. I can't figure out how salt (no sand) would make a difference when it's 25 degrees and 2 inches of snow on the road. Growing up in suburban Montreal, the salt and sand trucks were out as soon as it started snowing and every corner gas station had a truck with a plow and they were out when there was any accumulation.

Need more coffee . . . getting the tree today.


----------



## superdav721

Coffee is on and its a balmy 43.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready for an after-work NAP, and have two Yuengling Lagers destroyed.

Trip to work last night was "FUN!" did see one car way off in the ditch.

Trip home took awhile. All the slushy stuff turned to glare ice, hard to tell between wet road and black ice. Had to reroute along the way, normal county road was glare ice. Slid over to US 33, dry road. go figure…

One work night done, two more to go. Then a Tuesday afternoon court date…... fun times.

20 above here. 3' under a lot of frozen slush. Did I say…. I HATE SNOW!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.

Great news, Mike! Loved the "reading dog picture", too. 
So how's your driving job going?

Chris, Heed Gary's cautions. We bought 80 acres and sold off two 26.6 parcels. It takes us 4-5 days just to mow it. Luckily, it's range grass and with our meager rain fall, it doesn't grow fast. We mow only 2 or 3 times a year. But weed control is an ongoing job.

Great to hear you are enjoying your vacation, *74*. Stay safe, now.

16º on the mesa. Headed for 43º. Supposed to be 64º by Wed.

On another forum, The Patriot Woodworker, we are helping a young woodworker who was blinded in Afghanistan. We've been joined by several tool suppliers/manufacturers. I am asking my friends here on Stumpy's list to take a look at our blog and see if there might be a jig or device that could be made to assist a visually impaired wood worker. Thanks, guys.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I got ya beat, Debbie and I finished trimming the tree we started last weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, 43* is a bit too warm for the reinbeer…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, 20 acres sounds great, although I still wouldn't now more than 1/2 an acre.

Gene, 80 acres??? That is a lot of land.

Question for both of you. Is there any reason you can't use a small piece for a homestead and leave the rest? I've thought about leasing land to farmers if I get something that already has fields (Northern Georgia has several types of crops), but didn't plan on doing anything with the land surrounding the yard.

Mart, great looking reindeer. Do they come in an IPA? Grin.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, we couldn't pass on the deal. Back in '85, we got it for 11K. We only kept the 26.6 and sold the rest. 
The land is worthless for much in the way of agriculture (too many gullies and washes) but great for grazing. According to the BLM, 7 acres will sustain one head of cattle!


----------



## GaryC

The only reason I still have 20 acres is for the horses. Otherwise, it all would have gone with the cattle and pastureland. But, just the part that I have to mow, trim, and so on can really take lots of time and work. And I still have to tend the fence even tho it's pipe and cable. 
Chris, it's all what you want to do. Just keep it in mind. And remember, if you don't keep the growth down, snakes and other critters tend to hang around.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, interesting point regarding the critters. I'll definitely have to keep that in mind. I simply figured on letting all but an acre or so grow wild if I couldn't lease it.

Although not a native New Yorker, I've lived here long enough that I want a place whee I won't be told if I can have trans fats in.my food or if I can use Styrofoam cups (the latest bright idea in Albany, NY). I also don't want neighbors telling me what I can or can't do on my land. While some on LJs may still appreciate this state, I don't have any family here and tend to be much more conservative than most around me. I figure a larger plot of land, even just 12 - 20 acres, would allow me to hunt without bothering anyone. My wife and I already have s church picked out near my folks in the Kennesaw / Marrietta area, so now we just have to wait for retirement and an opportunity to purchase land that isn't an hours drive from the market (wife's rule on the last one).

Thanks to both you and Gene for the advice and things to think about. It's great to hear from those who have been there, done that. Would any of you be satisfied if you settled for just a few acres? 
On another note, it was s great service today, for those who braved the snow. Sunday school (Adult Bible study) was cancelled so we had time for an extra cup of coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from Mainiac Land…

12" of fresh snow (deeper in the drifts). I can tell how deep it is by the fastest gear I can run without bogging down the PTO blower. This was a low range - 1st gear day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture of you, Matt. Now where do you put the deer stand?


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by posting….
12 hours of plowing SO FAR,
3 more to go!!!

I NEED CAFFEINE!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Stay warm, safe, and above all … caffeinated!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

With the holidays upon us, I would like to share a personal experience with my friends about drinking and driving. This is a first for me, as I normally don't preach to others. As you may know some of us have been known to have brushes with the authorities from time to time on the way home after a "social session" out with friends. Well, two days ago I was out for an evening with friends and had several cocktails followed by some rather nice red wine. Feeling jolly I still had the sense to know that I may be slightly over the limit. That's when I did something that I've never done before - I took a cab home. Sure enough on the way home there was a police road block, but since it was a cab they waved it past and I arrived home safely without incident.

I had never driven a cab before. I don't know where I got it and now that it's in my garage, I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## GaryC

S N O W a 4 letter word…


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I have got to share your story …

Edit: my wife says "Funny, Funny, Funny!"


----------



## GaryC

Marty…. you ain't right


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I've come to the conclusion that none of us are right. That's probably why I feel at home at the Blue Collar Woodworking. My entire family isn't right.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, that about some it up …


----------



## bandit571

Rule #1: If one can't have a bit of fun at work, work becomes….....WORK ( a four letter word!)

Rule#1a: If work becomes no fun anymore, I will leave…

Got to looking AT the "broken " motor mount. Appears that a bolt that holds it TO the motor has broken off. Need to remove the rest of that bolt, install a new better bolt and be done with it. IF it ever warms up enough to actually work on it.


----------



## bandit571

About Rule #1a: Long time ago, was at a job, seems to be their intent to cause as much "stress" on their people as they could. I was getting at least one Migraine a week. Left that dump for my current job…...one migraine a year, and NOT from being at work.

At another job, someone said the wrong thing, at the wrong time, at the wrong night at work. Gave my two weeks notice on the spot. never once looked back. Sad end to 22 years of working there, but sometimes, just got to get away.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
That was a great story. Gives one pause for thought.
If you're drinking and driving, it's always good to have a vehicle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

:^)


----------



## ssnvet

Finally have an evening that I can spend some time in the shop, and I'm bushed.

I'll have to find something to do that I won't mess up, or hurt myself doing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I was wore out just gluing on some paper patterns…..


----------



## gfadvm

Greetings all. I just had a great week end. My buddy Monte from SD came to visit and we had a LARGE time playing on the sawmill and visiting. He is just as good a guy as I had imagined. Sent him home with some hedgeapple, spalted hackberry, and some pecan we sawed. Wish I had more friends closer as sawing logs is a LOT more fun when you can share with a buddy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a great time, Gadvm.


----------



## superdav721

Funny one Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Come over here and help me use up a couple of piles of oak and I'll come over there and help you saw up some more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wussup Dave…..


----------



## gfadvm

I'm about to experience a log defecency! There are tone of free logs all summer on CL but none in the winter. Guess they all go for firewood this time of year.


----------



## ssnvet

Hold the presses! I actually got a couple hours in the shop :^)

Bread knife is almost done…. Need to get moving on the cutting board now.


----------



## DIYaholic

After 19.5 hours….
My workday is finally over!!!
Back at it in 6 hours!!!
Yes, SNOW is a four letter word!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you were able to get to the shop, Matt. Accomplishments are a good thing.

Randy, that is a lot of work! You deserve a tropical vacation, however, due to the current budget, all we can offer is a cup of sand …


----------



## DIYaholic

That's a nice offer, Chris.

I'll let you keep the sand….
If I can instead get a few "Boat Drinks"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, I already consumed those tonight. However, after 19+ hours, you certainly deserve one.


----------



## JL7

That's TOO much workin there Randy….....how much snow did all you East coasters get??


----------



## lightcs1776

We only had 8" - 10" in the Albany, NY area. It will be nice if it stays until Christmas.


----------



## JL7

Chris…..that sounds like plenty to me…....

Matt….pretty cool little tractor you got there….....


----------



## DIYaholic

We had about the same amount of snow.
My day was made longer….
By a brand new plow, that refused to work!!!
NO, I did not break it!!!


----------



## JL7

Sounds like a real winner of a day Randy…....I assume a cold one or two are being consumed?


----------



## lightcs1776

It was enough to bring out the snow blower.

Time to head to bed. Another work week ahead, trapped in a cubicle.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Chris.

Jeff,
A few cold ones and a snifter of Grand Marnier….


----------



## DS

Sorry to post so little lately…
The new job is consuming lots of hours each day since I've been setting up their new program and trying to get everything organized. Seems to be an uphill battle at times.
The long workday plus the extra hour of commute time each way barely leaves enough time to sleep each day.

I have been trying to keep up with reading the posts. I see we have a few new nubbers here too.
Hopefully soon I'll have time to catch up everybody.

I'm still in denial about it being the holiday season. I expect that if I ignore it long enough it will just go away!


----------



## DIYaholic

DS,
Don't you just hate it when work gets in the way of life!!!

Holiday? %^)
What holiday do you speak of???


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to enter into a coma…
In 4 hours, I'll be back at it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Hoping for a good start for the week, but I know better …

DS, work is a good thing, even though most complain about having to work. Congrats on the new position.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all.

DS, Congrats are in order. So are sympathies. Unless you are working further north, I can imagine an EXTRA one hour commute for you is a real bi*&% !

Sympathies too, for you Randy. 19 1/2 hours is way too long, regardless of the reason.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to all of you who have contacted me for an address to send your jigs and other adaptive devices. 
Unfortunately, I've been asked to not publicly disclose Mark's home address in order to protect Mark's privacy and keep scammers away. 
Keep those clever ideas and gadgets coming. You guys and gals are great.
Thanks again, folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

After 4 hours of sleep….
Set out to do a few "clean up" plows….
Those are complete, time to bring the new plow truck in….

I NEED a coffee infusion!!!

Gene,
With a storm event, that requires multiple plowings, long days are the norm….


----------



## HamS

Good morning. The weekend was eventful including a wintry drive from Wabash to Kokomo. Saturday we took the Madrigal dinner show on the road to a church school in Kokomo. Fortunately no one had any incidents but we were a little stressed and late getting started. Then Sunday our church did our big Christmas Cantata. It is a real joy to sing with 40 other voices with a live orchestra accompanying it. Miss J plays in the orchestra. Maybe I'll get some shop time this week as the music obligations are almost all over


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good morning!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I figured out the advantage of having grown kids with money of their own when I got this Christmas present.


----------



## GaryC

Nice Christmas present, William. Kids done good!!


----------



## ssnvet

William be SMOKIN'

Got a flat in the mommy-mobile… tires are right at the wear bars and after this weekends mess she was slip slidin' away. Looks like she's getting tires for Christmas. Do you think she'll be excited?


----------



## lightcs1776

Wonderful present. They certainly must be raised right.


----------



## superdav721

Grats Ds and William


----------



## StumpyNubs

New blog- Will woodworking become the next TV dinner?

Nice grill, *William*. When's the cookout?


----------



## Gene01

Nice kids, william. Sweet smoker. Christmas dinner at dad's house.


----------



## GaryC

Wonder if that new smoker would make the trip over to Eddies' house next spring…


----------



## Gene01

I'm driving a focus. I'll help load it though.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll help unload it…
The smoker, that is, when it is full of ribs !!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Knock, knock…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Who's there?


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know?....
I'm not answering the door this late!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going back to bed….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DS

William, that is one serious smoker. I think your grilling expectations just doubled or tripled. No pressure tho'


----------



## GaryC

Two things should be against the law…. 1. Winter 2. sleepless nights


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Gary. I agree, it's rough when sleep doesn't happen. But winter? I didn't think winter was legal in Texas - grin.

Have a good day, all.

Edit: -2 degrees here … this is just plain wrong.

And Randy, I was already fast asleep, so it was OK that you didn't answer the door ….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

-9° this morning….
Warming all the way up to 16°
They are calling for a dusting up to 2" of snow this evening…
I say don't answer the call!!!


----------



## superdav721

There talking 60's at night this coming weekend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Dave, how's the missus doing?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
18º on the mesa. Headed for 52º today. Sunny. 
Got an allergy attack. Sniffles, sneezes, head feels like it weighs 50lbs. 
Coffee helps. A little Irish in it helps more.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, sorry you're feeling bad. Maybe the warmer day will help.
They say it will be 62 here. We'll see


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Gary.
Made a decision. 
Took two allergy pills. Left the Irish out of the coffee. 
Seems to be working.

Where's Rex?


----------



## GaryC

Haven't heard from Rex in quite some time. 
Eddie seems to be slipping off somewhere too.
Got to go into town. Melissa told me before she left for work that I need to go get some new pants to wear to her Christmas party. yippee Last year she bought me a new pair of boots…out of her money. This year, I have to buy my own britches. bah humbug


----------



## dbray45

Since we are talking smokers - keep your scraps for the smoker. Oak, cherry, and maple work great.

Also, smokers work better when it is cold outside, they need a little more heat but are more controllable.


----------



## superdav721

William last week her bowel shut down. So I had to take her back up and get the device readjusted. He turned it up all the way. On the way back home we stopped at Waffle House and she ate a piece of hame with hash browns. That was two hours from the house. Needless to say I almost didn't get her home in time. 
Turning it up all the way has helped. She is not as sick to her stomach. Part of what the device does is confuse the brain on what state the stomach is in. If you were to cut the nerve to your stomach your brain would assume you are sick to it and make you throw up. They aren't sure of how it all works exactly. The bad part is now the battery life is under two years. This will have to be replaced at those intervals till she dies. The other option as you know was a bypass. At least with this she stays whole. We shall see. I am nervous. I don't tell her that. She has been in constant pain for three months. But if you take pain meds is slows if not stops your stomach from working. 
She is as bull headed as I am. While I was at work yesterday, she went in the attic and drug down the Christmas stuff. Yes I chewed her ass but that didn't go over very well.

We shall see. 
Tomorrow will be married five years.


----------



## superdav721

I am typing on my iPad and autocorrect sux. Sorry for the typos.


----------



## Dauphin

Hello all you woodworking enthusiasts. I just wanted to tell you that Rex is OK. He has a lot of things going on right now but I am sure he will be back on soon to harass as many of you as he can.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, happy anniversary, a day early.


----------



## HamS

Cold here in Indiana.

I have a smoker very similar to that. My recommendation for wood is is apple is the best flavor for pork maple for turkey. I like to have the fire in the side fire box with 5 or 6 charcoal briquettes burning right under the chimney to create a good Draft. I regulate the heat with the small fire in the main smoker and provide the smoke and base heat in the side box. The primo promo smoke for ribs is green walnut but it really hurts the the wood worker to burn walnut. I save all the prunings from my apple trees for smoking. They smoke best if you can cut them green but that usually is not possible.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, 
Happy anniversary. Sounds like the missus is feeling a bit better. That's good.

Dauphin,
Thanks for the update.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## GaryC

Dave, it's good to hear good news even if it's not all you wanted it to be. Hopefully they will be able to be of more help in the future

Dauphin, glad you gave us the info. Tell the old codger we said howdy


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin,
A hearty hello to you. While I'm at it, say hello to Rex, I guess! ;^)
Thanks for the update!!!

Dave,
Good to hear that the doctors are making progress.
That and, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!*


----------



## Dauphin

Rex had yet another doctors appointment today and I suspect when he gets the time he will be back on.


----------



## superdav721

Well he damn well better have a new hat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, chewing your wife's butt is about as good as me chewing on my wife's butt. 
Go to the shop and stop wasting your time.

I've been married for a few years longer than ya'll. 
I know all about the worry situation you're in. 
You know Lisa works as a security guard. 
She works ridiculous hours this time of year. 
I worry a lot. 
I stay stressed out because she has to drive a lot and is not getting enough sleep. 
She thinks my stress has to do with dealing with the kids by myself. 
I let her keep thinking that because she would hate to know that most of my stress is due to worrying about her. 
Sometimes it's easier for us not to worry the wife with how much we're worried about the wife.

Been out all morning. 
Had to go to port Gibson to deliver pens.


----------



## JL7

Dave - good to hear things are showing improvement….and Happy Anniversary!

Bryan - thanks for the Rex update…..we've been wondering….....

Nice looking smoker there William…...you are accumulating quite a collection of outdoor cooking gadgets…..time for another hog hunt perhaps??


----------



## JL7

Hate to tell you this DS, but I got signed up for Obama-care on my first attempt…..We have our own website here in Minnesota, so maybe that was a factor…??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who wants to build a 2X6 roubo workbench? I just got the plans posted on the website. If any of you regulars here on this thread (even those who joined us in the last month) want to build it, I'll give you the plans for free. Just send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## lightcs1776

PM sent.

Much appreciated!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Great idea


----------



## superdav721

I am fixing to be off for FIFTEEN days. 
Woooo wooooood!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, does off mean no company phone, no VPN into the office, and no email? If so, enjoy!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the gesture, Stumpy That's a pretty cool thing to do


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Chris. 
Dave is in Mississippi. 
People in Mississippi are ALWAYS off a little, in the head. 
.
..
...
WAIT!
I just remembered something. 
I'M in Mississippi.


----------



## lightcs1776

William,

I'm in NY (not the city) .. you want to compare people that are off???? 

Actually, I'm not a good one to represent NY. I'm a transplant who is just waiting to retire and head South.


----------



## HamS

I am a native New Yorker who got wise and left. I love to go visit, but the state has been taken over by the progressive crowd. The part of New York I came from more resembles Texas than it does New York City. There were more cows than people in 1970. Sadly that is no longer true, but it is because you can't earn a living milking cows anymore. There still aren't very many people in that part of the state, they all moved to Indiana or Ohio.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a Long island'er (NY) transplanted to Vermont.
LI is a great place to visit…
But, only for a weekend!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, it's great to hear from an escapee. I really don't want to offend those who like it here. However, I can't get out soon enough. I'm far from progressive. Saratoga county, where I live,is still pretty conservative compared to most of the state. There are a lot of corn fields and apple orchards around here. However, it's pretty crazy when land is $30k - $40k for half an acre. Plus the politics are miserable. I could go on and on, but I won't whine here. Suffice it to say, I'll be joining my family in the South in another 9 - 10 years.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, love VT. Beautiful area and most folks let you live your life. I used to camp over that way.


----------



## bandit571

Sure, Stumpy, post plans for a bench…...AFTER I have already made mine…

I HATE SNOW! Why couldn't Christmas be in June, or July? Have the olf fart with the reindeers leave the snow back at the North Pole ( they really need the white stuff up there, anyway)

Got out of the Court House awhile ago, right in the middle of yet another "snow shower" to make things nice and greasey on the streets. ( Case against me never saw the Judge, case was talked over….case was dismissed)

Off tonight and tomorrow night, big whoppee… NO BEER IN THE HOUSE, dang it all.


----------



## DIYaholic

My vehicle has been freed….
From the 8" of snow….
Engine running & the cabin is toasty warm….
I'm off to go throw darts!!!

As cold as it is outside….
I hope my darts heat up, inside!!!


----------



## bandit571

Had some of my relatives settle in New York State, up near the Finger lakes area. They got wised up, and moved to Ohio…......( wait for it) .......in…..1819.

Still in ohio, for now. Hog farms are the money item in this area. Further east and north, CHICKEN FARMS

A few around here do milk for a living, but they have huge herds to milk. About ten miles to the west of me, there is a vineyard growing grapes…...

There is also a Ski Resort nearby….. Mad River Mountain they call it. Usually a half dozen recue squad runs a night on the weekends to the slopes. Drunks on the slopes, imagine that one..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I am originally from Ohio. There is some real pretty country out there. Ohio is more like the South, which in my book is a great thing.

Two hours and fifteen minutes to get home tonight. It usually takes 25 minutes. I'm in for the night.


----------



## lightcs1776

I hope this is an OK place to ask this. I have a family who is friends of my family who son, Dave Cunniff, is a trooper in NY State. He was in his troop vehicle last night writting up a ticket when his vehicle was hit by a tractor trailer. He passed on today, leaving two young children, one of whom has a life threatening disease, and a wife. He was only 35. I haven't been around here long, but I know this is a solid group. I ask you to pray for this family. Thanks all.


----------



## JL7

Chris….that is really a really sad outcome….and so young…....my heart goes out to his family…


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You and your wife remain in my thoughts and prayers. I've been married to the same woman almost 40 years and I can tell you that women are untrainable!

Chris, So sad to hear. They are in our prayers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. It's been a tough year, but I am thankful my family is here.


----------



## superdav721

Chris I am a employee for a large school district. I get the same holidays as the kids.
Been doing it for 13 years.
Yep I am ruint.
So is William.
Fixin to have me 2 weeks in the shop 
Thanks folks for the thoughts.
Andy I was married once before.
Messed that one up so I thought I would give it another try.
This one is a keeper.
She lets me play in the shop for extended periods.
Makes me coffee to.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy that was a nice Christmas gift for the folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, not sure what a ruint is. However, it's great that you will have the time off. You certainly have found a keeper. Coffee and the shop? You hit gold there. I'll continue to pray for your wife's health.


----------



## superdav721

Ruint
Spoiled rotten
red neck slang "rue in't" 
If me and Eddie start slapin cajun the only one that will understand is Sandra


----------



## GaryC

You folks up there would say "ruined" Better start learnin this stuff if your fix'n to come down here


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, now … I am willing to learn anything I need to be part of the South. I already have two nieces born and raised in Georgia, so I figure I am half way there. Plus, I've spent plenty of time in Ft. Benniing and Ft. Gordon, also in Georgia. Of course, now I have y'all to teach me what I am still missing so I won't sound like a northener once I live there. Ha ha ha ….

Now I am off to snowblow the drive


----------



## superdav721

Naw you aint.
cuz
I'm hard to catch like trying to herd cats
I cudnt unnerstand a wurd he sed … must be from some farn country.
It's so dry, the trees are bribing the dogs.
Ah think Ah've got somethin' in mah ah.
Can Ah cyst you with those packages, ma'am.
You should have been there when the train hit attair chicken truck. Them chickens flew everwhichaways.
If yo wife's mad at ya, it's smart to take her some flares.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, but that I understand … grin. OK, so I wasn't blessed to be born in the South, but I've made it clear to my family that I will not die in the north.


----------



## superdav721

Its all good where ever we are born.
You can keep your winters.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey randy where on Long Island were you from?


----------



## KTMM

Last night on shift until the new year tonight….. can't wait to get off work tomorrow morning. I've got to fix a light in my shop and I'm gonna make some needed modifications on my workbench. I think I'm also going to take all those pc's in my shop and throw them in the loft. I was telling William the other day I keep going out there and getting sidetracked on old pc's that "will only take a minute" to fix. Before I know it, the sun is going down and I'm still loading drivers.

I've been doing more carving / whittling, whatever you call it, so I want to modify one end of my workbench to accomodate that. Also, I can get my drill press and scrollsaw off the floor and on a table. I've got a little re-arranging in the shop to do now that the big screen tv is out of there…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and my Granddad was from Virginia …

You can say that, Dave, because your in Mississippi. I've lived in Mississippi; great folks, sweet potato pie, and no snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

KTMM, sounds like you Have a busy day ahead.

Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Very sad news Chris…. I'll lift your friend's family up in prayer.

Ask Ham to give you lessons on the proper way to say "use guys", just so the Georgia **************************************** can peg you as a DY from a mile away :^). I was stationed at the Knolls Atomic Power Training Unit near Saratoga and had a land lord who had a wicked bad upstate NY ascent.

Do any of you fellers from Bammy live in the east? My brother lived in Carrolton GA for quite a while and married a gal from there. She's a real deal, yee haw, hell ya, use-ins and us-ins, war of northern aggression, boot stompin', guitar playin' southern girl. She's a hoot!

Stumpy, that's a fine holiday gesture. (Those Meechiganders are alright :^). I'm not planning on building another bench anytime soon, but I love to look at plans all day long.

If your out ther lurking Rex… Wishing you grace under pressure… and peace that transcends your circumstances.

Dave, congrats on your anniversay….thinking of your misses and hoping the tummy tuner starts working better.

Finished the bread knife last night and almost done with the juice knife. Pictures will go up when all is complete.

Looking forward to "management training" tomorrow. Our VP called us all in and told us to stand by to get berated by our "consultant", who just happens to be the owners daughter. Apparently, she is displeased with our SWOT analyses (got to love the management schpeel) and intends to set us all straight. But of course, every one failing to meet her expectations couldn't have anything to do with vague and poorly communicated instructions now could it? Kind of hard to effectively teach people how to run a company (that's already hugely successful) from your boat in FL.

Praying for grace to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
I was born and raised in Bay Shore/Brightwaters….
My family now live in Brookhaven Hamlet and Mystic….

Not all that far from Patchogue….
Have you ever been to the AmVets in Patchogue???


----------



## ssnvet

Love sweet potato pie…. First had it in…...... Detroit :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I appreciate the prayers.

No DY accent here. I've lived everywhere from Arizona to Indiana, Pennsylvania, Mississippi, and Georgia. I was born in Ohio.

While your praying, Matt, you can pray I'll keep my mouth shut too. I believe it was the war of northern aggression and folks up here don't tend to have the same view.


----------



## lightcs1776

Detroit??? That is so wrong …

Edit: by the way, my wife made sweet potato pie with pecan crumble topping for desert tonight. It was awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
My thoughts are with the family!!! Hope they can find some joy and solace in the holiday season….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I really appreciate it.

Have a good night. Lights are out.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

No I haven't randy. I've lived in Patchogue my whole life except for a 4 year stint in Virginia. My fam has been in Patchogue for 7 generations. But Long Island is getting way to hectic. As soon as I retire I'm outta here. I need some [email protected] and quiet


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Welcome to "The Stumpy Zone"....
Not so sure that you will find any "peace & quiet" here….
But you are welcome to hang out!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

William, Great smoker, great kids. My mother always used apple prunings for smoking. Gerry's also used pecan for smoking which was pretty good. It was just a small can of chips; I wish we had pecan trees here. Gerry once bought a big bag of hickory but I was warned to stay away from it. He was afraid that I'd steal it to turn (it was just the one piece).

David, that's good to know about cool weather smoking. I didn't know you could do that; the latest we'd smoke anything was September. Mind you the smoker is under a foot of snow 

Dave, congratulations on your fifth anniversary. I hope you have many, many more. I'm glad that the doctor was able to help her. I'll be praying for her.

Dauphin, I'm looking forward to officially meeting Rex. He's such a fine example of sartorial splendor in the hat department.

William, about worrying the wife. It work both ways - I think there's a fair bit of worrying on both sides of a marriage. Unless, of course, they just don't care.

Dave, Happy holidays! Make sure you post some pics. Thinking of Cajun, I remember watching TV and hearing a northerner try to say laissez les bon temps rouler and what came out was laissez le bouton rouler, which is something completely different. For anyone who wants to know, let the good times roll got changed to let the button roll. My favorite Cajun word is lagniappe; don't know where it came from but I like the concept. As for southern accents, my favorite word is oil (ooool?). I love to hear it, it sounds so round and, well, oily. It sounds much better than a New Yorker's (erl).


----------



## Gene01

There are a number of good folks in every corner of north America. But, they are easier to find in the south.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, funny about various ways of saying words. I used to say pop when I moved to NY and everyone thought I was strange, then I would visit grandparents in Ohio and they thought soda was a strange name.

There's no pecan trees here, at least not that I know of. We buy them by tge 10 poubd bag when I visit my folks and other relatives in Georgia.

Time for some coffee.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, you are 100% correct. I have met good people everywhere I have been.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' All.
Chris, That trooper's family have my sympathies and prayers.

Matt, Good luck! It's hard to hold your tongue in the face of arrogance.

Doe, laissez les bon temps rouler may not easily roll of the tongue of us non-Cajuns but it's directive is well received.

One of my favorite "localisms" I encountered in a little diner in GA. The breakfast menu listed "L.O.P" and eggs. I asked the waitress what "L.O.P." was. She said "Oh, it's just Scrapple." I pretended that I knew what scrapple was and asked her what L.O.P. meant. Her reply was "Left Over Pig". 
It was delicious.


----------



## superdav721

Doe it means for a little bit more.
I have cousins that talk and i have NO idea what the hell they just said.
They think its funny.
Chris KTTM is a Mississippi boy to.
He is between William and Me


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I haven't had scrapple in years. Good stuff. I appreciate the prayers for the family. It really hits home since we know them personally.

Mississippi was beautiful when I lived there, Dave. I've got to try hog hunting one day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nothing fell from the sky last night….
Coffee or sleep in???


----------



## Gene01

Doe, lagniappe may come from the Spanish. La yapa means a freebie in parts of Mexico.


----------



## superdav721

Chris I got my firearm permit just so I could carry a pistol while muzzle loader hunting for hogs on islands where there were no trees. Having one shot and nothing to climb makes me a running fool. The meat is as fine as it comes. They have over run our area and the wardens are scientist are begging hunters to take them. They breed to fast are are very destructive. 
It makes for a different kind of hunt, hunting some thing that will hunt YOU.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a great time. I'm not one who can sit in a deer stand, so I like to bird hunt. I'd like to try hunting hogs eventually.


----------



## dbray45

I wouldn't go wild hog hunting without a pump 12 gauge with punkin balls and at least a 38 for a backup.


----------



## superdav721

David that 38 will only piss him off.
You need some thing with Magnum behind the numbers.


----------



## HamS

Morning guys and Sandra.

Sad to hear about the trooper. Prayers to the Prince of Peace for his family. 
Last night was solid shop time. Got the lights fixed where ihit the wire with a tuba fore and got the outlet behind the stove powered again so thebfan blows the heat from the stove a r ound the shop. 
Sanded the trim for the casing around the kitchen portal and got it stained and the first coat of poly on it. Milled up the oak fOr the under sill apron. Looks like I might be nailing on trim this weekend if this software will work and I don't have to be here struggling with recalcitrant database system s
Tonight I get another evening in the shop. Tomorrow night I have the privilege of introducing the Oak Ridge Boys at a concert here in Wabash. 
If I get busy and don't come and chat more
I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas (or whatever holiday isyour choice).


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Ham.

Oak ridge Boys are fantastic. Enjoy the show.


----------



## dbray45

The 38 is for close up - use it like a hammer


----------



## DS

Jeff, I actually finally did get enrolled in an ACA plan about two weeks ago. I had to abandon the earlier account that I made and create another one (my third, actually) after they made the website improvements.

For some reason, no one could fix the older accounts created when the site was messed up.

I will be glad to have that extra $852 a month back into my monthly budget.


----------



## JL7

Great news DS…..2014 will be an interesting year to see how the ACA holds together…....glad you got it working for now…

Ham….congrats on the Oak Ridge Boys intro…...should we expect some video?

I'm looking for some scrapple before I get my guns…....BRB..


----------



## JL7

Have a little birthday/Christmas lunch today with the old work crew…..which is awfully nice of them…..seems someone is going to be a half a century old tomorrow…... very scary…...


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is FIFTY. 
I am learning that getting old is not for the timid.


----------



## JL7

You got that right Dave…....except that I'm not Fifty…(yet).....


----------



## HamS

No I cannot record anything in the theater.


----------



## DS

Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Will this birthday milestone….
Make you an antique???

Ham,
Quite the honor & privilege!
Someone in the crowd will surely video the intro….
And will probably post it on YouTube!!!

"Youth is wasted on the young."

DS,
So is money!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy….those AARP mailings are showing up at the rate of 2 a week right now…..so officially…...yes.


----------



## superdav721

Man walks up to a farmers house, knocks on the door. When a woman opened the door, the man ask if she knew how to have sex. Not amused, she slammed the door. Again, the man knocked, again, asked the same question. Again, not amused, she screamed get the hell away. Later, she told her husband of the incident. he said he would stay home the following day just in case.

Sure enough, the next day the same man returned. The husband hid with his gun while the lady answered the door. When she was asked again if she knew how to have sex, she said yes. The man replied, great, give some to your husband the next time you see him , and tell him to keep away from my wife.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Jeff….you old fart. 
To quote a recent post, "laissez les bon temps rouler".....hope I said that right.

Ham, I'm jealous. Not because I'd want to do the intro but because you get to hear and watch the boys live.
They are one group I'd pay to see.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gene…...I'm not sure, but I may be too old now for "laissez les bon temps rouler"........


----------



## JL7

BTW…....it's MELTING here…......!


----------



## HamS

I am pretty lucky that Wabash has a theater like the Ford theater in the Honeywell Center. I am one of five people who do the introductions and most of the rest of them don't like the country acts. Coming in the spring is Ronnie Milsap,Crystal Gayle, and Tricia Yearwood. Not bad for a city with only 8,000 people. This is a great town for arts
.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I have 22 years on ya and I still laissez les bon temps rouler….well, maybe a little slower rolling than 30 years ago, but still good times.


----------



## JL7

Good to know Gene…...I won't throw in the towel just yet…..........had a nice lunch today, lot's of laughs….no cocktails however, cause they still need to work!! Little gathering of friends planned for tomorrow…....let the rolling begin…


----------



## bandit571

Been to a training site in North Little Rock, called Ft. Robinson. Served as a Translater. Seems some of the trainers were new england guys ( New Hahm-shire) and half the students were from the south. They needed an Ohio Hillbilly to translate.

Going to get up in the high 50s this weekend,......and RAIN. Just enough to make one sick.

Kicking around ideas to cabinet-tize all these hand tools. How does one store away 23 planes? 8 saws, 20 chisels, 8 squares, etc???

Yuengling Lagers were nice, just not enough of them. Have to correct that. looked at a white bottle of "eggnog" 40 proof. $10? Bailey's is running about $20, around here…


----------



## Gene01




----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I bet I can find a place for you to store 23 planes. Of course, you'll have to drive a bit when you want to use one - grin.

Happy birthday, Jeff.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

NY weather is insane. Last night it was 10 degrees. Sunday 66 degrees. Figure that one out


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, relatives from up Cleveland way say we'ns down here have an accent…..

Half the people around here used to either live in West (by God) Virginia, or in Ol"Kentuck. Even have a village just to the north of me that is "affected". On the map, it is called "Rushillvania" in town and most of the county, it is called Ruselltucky. A drive through the town will dispell any doubts. Remember when your living room furniture was moved out to the front porch? And the washer and dryer sit on the back porch?

Foxworthy would feel right at home there….


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. b4 my bro went to west GA, he worked at US Can in Worthing, WV. Ever heard of it?

Our "training" session (term used loosely) at work today was long… but civil. Nobody got ripped (though the comment was made that I was being negative…...while I'd call it realistic). I got a lot of work dumped on me that is due b4 12/31, and was advised that salaried managers are welcome to come in on Saturdays. Merry Christmas!

My brain is mush…. but I have to hang out another 1/2 hour to show that I'm a "team player".

Chris…. the arguments for the War of Northern Aggression are pretty solid (ever wonder why RE Lee and Jeff Davis were not tried for treason?). But at the end of any war, it's the winner that gets to write the history books and decide who was right and who was wrong. Nice and tidy… but reality is so messy and complicated.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Matt. Reading your post really makes me appreciate retirement. 
We know who wrote the books. And they keep writing them. History has sure changed in the past 50 - 60 years.
Happy Birthday, Jeff


----------



## DIYaholic

We're going to have a heat wave….
Daytime highs above freezing for the next five days!!!
That is the good news.
The bad news is that….
I comes with rain & freezing rain!!!

Jeff,
*Happy Birthday!!!*
I'm repeating this greeting….
Because I know old people are hard of hearing!!!


----------



## Gene01

.....and often forget what they've read.


----------



## JL7

Hang in there Matt…...I'm living proof that being "realistic" at work is not necessarily good for your continued employment…..

Funny Randy…...what??


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary…....


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry to hear randy. Freezing rain stinks. I work for the Long Island Railroad midnight to 8 am and the roads when i left last night were a solid sheet cuz of that F word rain (I meant Freezing. Get your head out of the gutter) Thank God for the Jolly Green Giant


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Nice looking truck!
What make & size plow?

Here is the plow truck I drive….
Fisher XV2 9.5' v-plow, SnowEx Salter, 2014 Chevy 1-Ton:


----------



## superdav721

Here is mine


----------



## JL7

Don't mean to brag…....but here's mine…


----------



## GaryC

Here's my way


----------



## superdav721

Getting a divorce….

An elderly man in Oklahoma calls his son in New York and says, "I hate to ruin your day son, but I have to tell you that your mother and I are getting a divorce; 45 years of marriage… and that much misery is enough!"

"Dad, what are you talking about?" the son yells. "We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the old dad explained. "We're sick of each other, and I'm sick of talking about this, so you call your sister in Hong Kong and tell her!".

Frantic, the son calls his sister, who explodes on the phone. "Like heck they're getting divorced," she shouts, "I'll take care of this." She calls her elderly father immediately, and screams at him, "You are not getting divorced. Don't do a single thing until I get there. I'm calling my brother back, and we'll both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing, you hear me?" she yelled as she hung up the phone.

The old man hangs up his phone and turns to his wife. "Okay", he says, "it's all set. They're both coming for Christmas and paying their own air-fare."﻿


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I see you even sprung for the tire chains!!!

Jeff,
Is that for dust bunnies???


----------



## superdav721




----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy. It's an 8' hiniker heavy duty straight blade. I like that v plow. Is that yours. I see the spreader In there too. Sweet rig
Sweetdav and Jeff lmao


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Not mine. Belongs to the company! Which is good….
I have full use of the vehicle, but don't make the payments!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy, 
Can't get better then that. I'll bet that things a beast. Buying your own stuff sux. Hence the reason my plow does fold or sing or dance lol. Couldn't afford it  my friends company just got a 2014 550 with a 10' hiniker v plow. Beast


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Dave, I want one of those chairs. That would be great to take camping if it collapses small enough.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hi from Mexico.
Dave- I'm still praying for your wife.
Chris-such sad news.
Trip here is going well, despite my vanished iPhone. Daughter SWEARS she put it back in my bag after using it for pictures…. Gone is gone though, but if that's the worst that happens it's not so bad.

Home is buried in snow. The snow banks are higher than they've been in 10-15 years. Great week to be away. Knowing our fabulous neighbours, our driveway will be clear.

(Don't tell anyone, but I miss all you decrepit misfits when I'm offline)

There needs to be some serious sawdust happening soon


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Greg! Welcome to the funny farm. I'm usually good for some epic whining every now and again.


----------



## DS

Comparing snowplows… i just can't relate.

It got down to 69deg F today… Brrrrrr… I might need to turn on a heater soon. ;-)


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Sandra.


----------



## GaryC

DS That's just down-right cruel


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

DS where do u live


----------



## superdav721

70 here tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree, Gary, so mean to talk about 60's being cold. We are up to a balmy 25.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

+1 chris. It's 28 here and I'm calling it a heat wave


----------



## lightcs1776

Vertigo, it's supposed to hit 50's this weekend. It will feel lie spring.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

I got a robo voice mail telling me that all the problems that messed up my application at Healthcare.gov were fixed, so I called them up to try to complete the process. A very nice lady named Anna did her best to clean up my application, but she could not fix the mysterious double listing of my kids. So she keyed an entire new application, only to have it fault out and lock up her system at the income reporting step near the very end. So she gets her supervisor and they bring up the new application on her computer and finally get to the very end.

Bad news, another 2.5 hours of my life down the toilet.

Good news, it looks like I could save some money….

But… (you know there's got to be a "but")...if you underestimate your income, the IRS WILL make you pay back the amount of money they reduced your premium by when you file your taxes. They look at gross income…. and if you have insurance at work, it likely comes out pre-tax and that amount is never reported. But once you sign up with the gub'ment plan, that money will show up in your reported income, and even though you may turn around and use it to pay your new health insurance bpremium out of pocket, that higher income level may wind up costing you the reduced premium after the fact and you'll have to pay it back…. along with the increased taxes.

So a key part of this new system is getting people into a system where their insurance is no longer payed with pre-tax dollars and their taxable income goes up.


----------



## DIYaholic

With no salting or plow runs tomorrow….
I'm planning on getting some shop time.

I have some ideas for Christmas presents…
I have some wood for Christmas presents…
I have clock parts for Christmas presents…

What I don't have is…
Detailed plans or time!!!

Since my eyes refuse to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like governmental logic too me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night Randy, or should I say buenos noches.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Remember not to drink the water.

Pack it up and send it to Randy instead :^)


----------



## ssnvet

On a more interesting note… I finished the juice knife tonight… and used JB Weld for the first time. Looks like some sticky stuff…

Now to finish the cutting board.


----------



## DIYaholic

My name isn't Buenos!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, let her call you Buenos, she's gonna give you some nachos


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning decrepit misfits,

I know that I need coffee this AM….
Not so sure about the nachos though!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, looks like you have warmer weather coming. Maybe you can get some shop time


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, warmer weather will be bringing some winter mix….
So I'll only need to do a salting run or two.
That equates to about 3 - 4 hours of work!!!

My plan is to get into the shop today….
also Friday & Saturday!!!
Problem being, is that the shop needs a half day of cleaning & tidying up!!!

Many, many Christmas gifts to make.
Anyone want to come over and help???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I think I got the flu. 
Nuff said. 
I'm going back to bed now.

I posted a blog entry on my personal blog (address is my tag line below). 
Ya'll are welcome to go see it if you like. 
Too many photos in it to post on Lumberjocks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning guys and gals.

William, hope you feel better soon. No fun being sick a week before Christmas.


----------



## superdav721

Matt I am glad that part is over for you.
Everybody call Sandras phone so she can find it.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I tried that. All I got was "Hola, ¿quién está llamando?.....Hola, ¿quién está llamando?" 
I recognized the voice of Rodriquez, the hotel bartender.


----------



## GaryC

Greek? Looks greek to me


----------



## DIYaholic

Couple of errands, fuel up with lunch…
Then shop time!!!

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'to ye..

Hey, I work tonight, so I tend to sleep late. Still waiting to see next week's schedule. Seems I am SCHEDULED for Tuesday and Wednesday nights….

Need lumber in the shop, tools think they are on a Christmas Break or something…

Might have to do a Sharpening Session, just to wake them up…

Might hit 50s this weekend, and I have the weekend OFF!


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy from Charlotte, NC where the temp gets below freezing but the rain don't freeze.


----------



## HamS

Morning, 
I finished milling the pieces for the windowsill and got them stained snd one coat of poly on them. The casing molding has two snd a half coats. No wood working tonight, its the Oak Ridge Boys concert. !!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Just got from a fellow woodworker an old Jet Lathe (JWL-1240) for ….. FREE!

Now all i've gots to do is set it up and make it work.

Barely sure this is a real Jet lathe model. All I can find on the interwebby on it are some pictures from two auctions. Nothing, nada, no-how, anywhere else. Not even at jettools.com

No reference to make/model on LJs either.

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## lightcs1776

As SGT Shultz would say, I know nothing! Nothing!

However, with pics, I might get a chance to search the web a bit.


----------



## JL7

Rob…..you KNOW we need pictures…..come on…..and YOU SUCK…...


----------



## JL7

Randy, tick tock…if you know what I mean…..


----------



## DamnYankee

I will post pics…only pic I have right now is of the info plate.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
My JET lathe is a 1442, maybe yours is actually a 1242???
EDIT: Never mind…. (In my best Gilda Radnor voice!!!)

Jeff,
Yes, I know!!! Just picked up a few more clock project pieces.
After I devour my lunch….
I'll begin butchering, err building some clocks!!!

If I only had some detailed plans.
I have a few ideas/concepts….
Looks like I'll be building them "on the fly"!!!

Ham enjoy your moment in "the spotlight" and the show!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

the guy who gave it to me said the motor gets "wobbly". Its a 1/2hp. I have a 1-1/2hp JET motor from an old JET tablesaw I can put on it. Of the 1/2hp I have on my 1940 Montgomery-Ward lathe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I'd go with the 1-1/2HP.

A pulley & belt upgrade may help "the wobble"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch has been consumed….
I'm off to the "Lair"....
A little shop clean-up….
A few rough sketches….
Then I'll be ready to make some saw dust &/or fire wood!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

The lathe is out there on a few reseller sites. It looks similar to the 1220 I am seeing, but with 4 speeds instead of 6 and a 1/2 HP instead of 3/4 motor. Any chance the 1220 manual would have enough similarity to work?


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Chris, I'll give it a look see


----------



## DamnYankee

The Jet JWL-1240 I have is a 12" x 40" (thus the name??)... a 12" swing with 40" between centers.

The tail stock rides on a pipe not the usual gap bed


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Fired up the new smoker for the first time today. 
It's been burned out good and I can say for sure that it holds 4 whole racks if deer ribs and the tenderloin of three does with room to spare. 
I'm sure the kids will enjoy it because I can't taste a darn thing right now.


----------



## lightcs1776

I need a vacation in Mississippi. You're making me mighty hungry, William.


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
FYI: Regarding motor swap….
The lathe motor is 1750RPM….
The donor TS motor is probably 3450-3500RPM. That would require a pulley(s) swap, to maintain proper lathe RPM.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks Randy


----------



## ssnvet

DY…. looks like an oldie but a goodie.

William…. what time's supper?

Woke up with a head ache and haven't been able to shake it all day. I think it's related to one of the meds my butt Dr. has me on. :^(

We had our little office pot-luck Christmas lunch today, and look what my secret Santa got me….










I usually only drink Gin & Tonic in the summer. But I might have to make an exception for this.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great luck on the lathe Rob. I'd say "you suck", but I'm still giddy about my router table top.
Grandma is having a rest. Offspring 1 and hubby are off on a tour. Offspring 2 is at a kids' activity, so I'm enjoying my own company for a bit. The coffee here is fantastic. Folders is going to be such a letdown.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. if you pack a bunch of bags of coffee to take home, they might think your smuggling something nefarious and life could get exciting :^)

Did you ever find your phone?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That lathe is exactly the same as numerous other models. 
I've had the same lathe with the craftsman name, one made in China, and now have the same lathe with the ridgid name on it. 
Each one has been pretty good lathes over all. 
The craftsman was a loaner that the friend needed back. 
The china one wound up with a bent headstock shaft due to my own stupidity. 
I still use the ridgid from time to time if I have something on my other lathe tying it up. 
Actually you can run it with a higher RPM motor till you can find a better fit depending on why you are turning. 
All your speeds, including the lowest, will be much higher than stock. 
This will require you to make sure things are balanced well before flipping the switch. 
I had ran the craftsman like that for a while. 
I would spin it by hand and round things somewhat using a chain saw before starting. 
Even then, it made for some very interesting turning a few times. 
The other alternative has already been mentioned. 
You'll need a different gear set. 
I had though at one time about getting one large pulley and belt to go on the lathe head side just to balance things out. Then switch to the regular gear set and turn at high speed. 
That is a lot of work to go through though every time you need low speed. 
If you can find an old 12" craftsman band saw around, it has the half horse motor the lathe originally came with at the right RPMs. 
If you lived close enough, I have one I'd give you.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good evening ladies and gents. Nice freebie there yank


----------



## JL7

Rob…..looks like you got something to work with there….happy turning….

74 - Enjoy the warmth and "lack of snow"....we got another snow event tonight…...

Greg - welcome to the forum…...nice truck BTW…...I too indeed own a truck…..it's a little rusty and it won't start right now and it doesn't plow snow or even drive well through snow, but otherwise it's a peach….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Crank up the heat….
Put on some shorts & a t-shirt….
Pour a couple of them Sapphires….
Answer the door….
Oh, could you make mine with club soda???


----------



## JL7

Tick Tock Randy…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Jeff. Truck looks great. Always remember beauty is in the eye of the beholder. At least that's what mom always said about me growing up. :-/


----------



## DIYaholic

"and it won't start right now…."

Jeff,
Doesn't that make your truck….
A lawn ornament???


----------



## JL7

And it leaks oil…...

Yes Randy…...the neighbors LOVE the truck…....


----------



## DIYaholic

_"that's what mom always said about me growing up…."

Greg,
Is that the reason for the "Red Bull", instead of a "selfie"??? ;^)


----------



## JL7

Matt….pass the Bombay…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
FYI:
I got the shop cleaned up and things back where they belong….
Then the boss called and said to fill both of the salt trucks….
By that time "The Wordsmith Shop" was airing….
The news is on now, got to watch the weather, have dinner….
Then back to the "Lair"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Tick tock, tick tock

Wasn't Captain Hook also afraid of that sound????

Snow is melting away here. might be back on Monday, though.

A few pine boards will "surface" this weekend, I hope. They have been buried under some white crap on a trailer, about a block away from me. Might take a walk Sunday and pick them up…


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
In all seriousness.
Thanks for the gentle prodding!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Randy, this email just dinged in just as you posted…...


----------



## JL7

Maybe you should think about some gift cards??


----------



## bandit571

A scene from "Northwest Passage (1940)" where the term Panther juice comes from:

Pot of HOT water
Pint of your best RUM
Large scoop of Brown Sugar
Same large scoop to add Butter

Serve well stirred in a tankard at a time.

Hot Buttered Rum, anyone???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
A "Hot Buttered *R*um", sounds good!
A "Hot Buttered *B*um", NOT so good!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll have to get back to you, regarding gift cards!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy. Hey my mom always said I was special. Come to think of it…... So did all my teachers and my guidance counselor. I must be AMAZING!!


----------



## JL7

Greg, simply posting here makes you *"special"*.......just like hitting the "easy" button…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Did you ride "The Little Bus" to school, while wearing a helmet??? ;^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Aww Thx Jeff.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea man the little bus is awesome. Every seat is the front seat


----------



## superdav721

Gene I would have hung up.
Yanks you suck.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, That happened….after I got a couple of his good Tequila cocktail recipes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You rode the little bus too?
I loved it the days they used the orange cleaner on the windows. 
It tasted better than the lemon.


----------



## Doe

Chris, it breaks my heart reading about the trooper. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.

I grew up in Montreal where we had soft drinks; in Toronto it's pop. Question: in Georgia isn't everything called Coke? As in "what kind of coke do you want?" "7up".

Another interesting quirk of English: I giggled when William said that he piddled around the shop (or something like that). In Toronto, we go for a pee; in Montreal, we piddle. Interesting visual.

Gene, that's really neat about la yappa. It makes a lot of sense.

Jeff, happy birthday! I'm another one older than you. It ain't that bad but I'm getting a tad creaky (and gravity is not my friend).

Gene, that's so true about dogs.

Matt, I've often wondered about history books. The ones in French Quebec are apparently quite different from the English.

Dave, what on earth is that thing? Your plow sort of looks like a Lada missing an engine. Loved the divorce joke.

William, no wonder you have the flu - you've totally worn yourself out going into mass production. Those are some pretty beautiful pens. I'm also *very *glad you didn't break the internet.

Rob, nice score on the lathe. Good luck swapping the motor.

Randy, what did your Mom say about you when you were growing up? You leaked oil?

I woke up last night at 2 because I was hot and it sort of smelled like spring today. I think we're getting another dump of snow this weekend. Don't mind, the present Gerry ordered for me to give him for Christmas is arriving tomorrow. Shopping done.


----------



## HamS




----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome picture, Ham!

Thanks Doe. Wake was tonight. The family is doing better than could be expected with these circumstances. They really pull together and are am example for my own family.

I'm grateful to all of you for your prayers for this young man's widow and family.


----------



## DamnYankee

While I don't have it set up yet I did run the motor and it ran fine. I think the wobble the guy talked about was do to it not be securely mounted to a heavy base. It wobbled a little bit when I ran it sitting on my bench but it went away when I clamped it down good. I found some pallets at work made with 12/4 maple I will use to build the base.


----------



## ssnvet

12/4 ? Sure they're not 3×4.? :^)

Piddle sound like a sit down operation, or something puppies do. :^) Macho men take a whiz!

Speaking of soda pop cola…. Do they still make RC Cola. That was always my favorite growing up.

Just got back from the last band concert of the season. They have a great program in our district…. And the two band directors have to be some of the hardest working teachers out there.

Company Christmas party at the Elks Lodge and a half day…. Then taking a couple action days next week to make 6 days off!! I'm SOOOOO ready!


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
I leaked, but it wasn't oil!!!
Actually my mom said that I made a great bartender….
Back when I was 4 years old, I would mix my mom's & grandmother's 5 O'clock cocktails!!!
I would even get to sample them….

I'm guessing that explains a whole lot!!!

Ham,
You may have a new career….
as one of the paparazzi!!!


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from a band concert myself. Grand daughter was playing.
Matt, Macho men may take a whiz…that is until the get old. Then they just leak….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I got mail YAAAYYYY!!
Here's to all my fellow LJs who rode on tart carts and sped sleds. They thought we were special…. Well…. Look at us now. (Hmmm maybe not the greatest example)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt I think they still make RC maybe I saw it at walmart. Does anyone remember Shasta??


----------



## GaryC

It hasta be Shasta


----------



## DIYaholic

As a kid, RC Cola was my (legal) drink of choice….
I know a guy….
That knew a guy….
That used to work for Cocoa Cola….
He defected to *R*oyal *C*rown Cola, as the head "mixologist"!!!
True story.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wintery mix of weather is forecasted for tomorrow (thru Sunday)....
Actually, today….
Sleep is called for….
Coffee brewer is set to brew….
Alarm is set for 4:30am….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

"You rode the little bus too?
I loved it the days they used the orange cleaner on the windows. 
It tasted better than the lemon." 
William, that just totally cracked me up. Thanks for a hearty laugh to start the day.

RC and a Moon Pie. The breakfast of Champions. Sometimes, lunch too.

DY, When/if you swap the motor (and pulleys) you might swap for a link belt, too. (even if you don't swap the motor) Sooo much smoother.

Sposed to rain and snow here. 80% chance. 28º now. Headed to 46º. Glad I washed the truck yesterday….Not!

Gary, Old macho guys wear camo Depends.


----------



## superdav721

Woke up to 65 degrees this morning. 
One half of a day at work and two weeks off.


----------



## ssnvet

Breakfast at McDs. I can't tell you the last time I did this. Early (once a year occurrence) for an appt. and have time to kill.

I wanna Pop-pop-pop, I want a Shasta! (Their orange was the best)

One of these day, I'm gonna get Stumpy to send me a case of Vernors ginger-ale. that's the good stuff!


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I remember those days. And, on Jan 2, we started counting down to spring break.
Hey, you forging any time soon?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning knotheads,

Morning salting run is done.
Temps are right at freezing….
A lite wintery mix is falling….
Have to watch temps, may need to do another salting run….

Time to ingest some nutrition….
Then head to the "Lair"!!!


----------



## bandit571

Almost time for the after-work nap

gas was $2.95 a gallon this morning on the way home.

Work tonight, the off for at least a week, until NEXT Saturday evening.

Now, what to do for eight straight days off?????


----------



## bandit571

Not re about the piddle part, but wait until you start coughing at both ends….

Afraid i was left out, I rode the LONG Bus…..

Things got a bit "shorter" later, when I got a 64 Falcon to drive to school…


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted a "finishing" question.
Please feel free to chime in….
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/56101


----------



## DamnYankee

William - do you remember the Craftsman model # for the lathe that looked like mine? I maight have better luck finding it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, being a "was told to use oil based stain and poly over top", that is all I have ever used, until just last week when I tried Danish oil on my plane handles. I never even realized finishing could be so involved and complicated until reading through LJ. I'll be watching your thread with great interest.


----------



## DamnYankee

William - thanks for clueing me in on the Craftsman. Found it…Craftsman 12" Wood Lathe 113-.228161 c. 1978


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy wish I could help you but I'm a finishing retard. Short bus certified


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Oh yea and good morning everyone


----------



## HamS

Good morning,

Concert was was great.


----------



## superdav721

Gene yes I will be next week. I have a little project for Stumpy that is half finished and another one promised to another LJ.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Everything is coated with ice. I brought home a load of old pine boards, which I left in the back of the truck like a moron last night. Covered in ice…


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I PMed ya.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. 
Way too hot here for me yesterday and today. Can't wait to get home and complain about the snow.

iPhone is officially gone.

Anyone remember Pop Shop pop??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmm. Post disappeared. Ola from Mexico. Weather here is mucho freakin' hot. Looking forward to going home to complain about the snow.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I remember Snap, Crackle, Pop


----------



## Gene01

Just in case I forget to do it before we leave…..
*I want to wish each and every one an absolutely Merry Christmas and a joyous New Year. *
You all have made 2013 a wonderful year. The friendships forged over mornin' coffee are wonderful. I look forward to continuing our klatches in '14.
Thanks Stumpy!
One more thing…Stay safe in the shop and especially on the roads!


----------



## GaryC

Gene…. where you goin? I don't remember voting on this


----------



## superdav721

Did I mention.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
It feeling like day eternity of this crap I have.
I think it is the flu. 
It feels like death. 
I think my hair follicles are aching. 
There was no way I was staying at home all day though. 
So let me get to piddling around this shop and see what I can get done. 
Seems like a good cleaning day.
Ya'll have a good'un.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Vacation has officially begun…..

Making a list of things to do…..

1) eat a peanut butter and Hersey syrup sammich
2) take a nap


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Don't die until you update your will. (and make sure you spell my name correctly).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You're a bum like Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't leave Gene. I just got here…..


----------



## Gene01

Gary, 
Headed for Tucson.

Marty,
Not gone yet. You gotta put up with me til Tuesday.

Everybody got their chimney flues cleaned?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The fat guy will clean it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Thanks for the warning Marty…......

Welcome to the bum club Dave…...........

Tick Tock Randy…...rattle can lacquer….....


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Mmmmmm. Heineken and a burger for lunch.


----------



## GaryC

Got to go to Melissa's Christmas party tonight. Last year she bought me a pair of $400 boots to wear. This year I just got a crappy pair of $40 blue jeans. What a rook.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, have a great trip and enjoy your Christmas.

By all accounts, we're going home to huge banks of snow. (Truth be told, I can't wait)


----------



## DIYaholic

We've got more unemployed on this thread….
than there is money in the benefit bank!!!

My supply run was interrupted by a salting run!!!

Head for the hills everyone….
Marty is on vaca!!!
There goes the "quiet & peaceful" neighborhood!!!

Gene,
Right back at ya! That and, safe travels my friend!!!

William,
I say you give your flu to Marty….
Besides deserving of it, he's got the time to deal with it!!!
Hope you feel better for Christmas!!!

Dave,
Enjoy the time away from the career….
As I know you will be "working" during the break!!!

Ham,
Glad you enjoyed the show!
Hope your moment in the spot light was everything you thought it would be!!!

*74*,
Could you PLEASE send me a care package, from Mexico….
I'm thinking….
Warmth….
Some tacos….
A variety of tequila….
A "Hot Tamale", err hot senorita!!!

I Gotz ta go check on my "finishing help" post….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, is Pentacle Pete's still in Tuscon?

When I was there, there was a junk car dealer down town named Mac MaGennis. His warrentee sain 90 feet or 90 seconds, whichever came first


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

Marty is breaking the interwebby….
AGAIN!!!


----------



## Doe

I'm home!! I am officially off for two weeks! Actually, I'm always a bit off but I don't have to go to work!! Woo hoo! Bandit - do you really need to ask? Shop time!! Woo hoo! I think I'm getting a bit giddy . . .

I loved Shasta - orange not the purple crap; can you still get it? Pop Shop pop - is that the stuff in a million flavours? I think my Mum had it delivered by the crate. Makes my teeth hurt thinking about all the sugar (sincere apologies to Mountain Dew fans).

Gene, Merry Christmas to you and your family! Hope you have a wonderful time and safe home.

William, you got it bad. I hate it when I'm so sick my hair hurts. I guess it's the same as you minus the hair bit.

Boots. That reminds me that I should get some. I 'm positive that I'm going to go ass over teakettle with all this white stuff that's coming.

Woo hoo, I'm home.


----------



## DIYaholic

We are getting a wonderful onslaught of freezing rain….
Upwards of 1/2"-3/4" of freezing rain, with a total rain fall of 2".
This will all take place between tonight and Sunday evening!!!
Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!!


----------



## superdav721

Who let Marty out of his box?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to all for the good wishes.

Gary, It's still there and doing a whale of a business. They still cut off your tie, if you're fool enough to wear one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I didn't let Marty out….
It is just that the kitty litter ran out….
& he won't go in the box!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Doe I haven't seen Shasta in years. If anyone's seen it let me know. Mmmm Shasta ginger ale.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree, Shasta ginger ale was great. A lot of goods brands have gone missing.


----------



## superdav721

OK the restaurant that I have taken my wife to for out anniversary is closing tomorrow. We go to the same table every year and get the rib eye.
Then my GP doctor sends me a letter and tells me he is closing
What are we headed into?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Dave the world is ending. Didn't you hear!!???


----------



## lightcs1776

It is a tough time for small businesses. I expect many more will be pushed out of business.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The world must have ended 2 hours ago because there hasn't been any posts since then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shasta hasn't been in this area in years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to get into the WoodShack tomorrow. I have a couple of gifts to build for Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to get something for the wife. Hmmmmm, I probably should put that a little higher on the priority list…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey Marty. I just jumped back on and realized you've been talking to yourself lol. Ghost town I'm here now.


----------



## ssnvet

We just watched one of the worst Christmas movies ever… :^(

A Christmas Story.

I want the two hours of my life back

Helping a friend of my wife move into a new apartment tomorrow. Think positive Matt! POSITIVE!


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Don't go encouraging Marty….
He'll never shut up now!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greg, I'm good at talking to myself. I get plenty of practice…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry randy. I'll get to know everyone eventually lol


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Marty. Talking to yourself is fine. It's answering back that becomes the problem


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, You're gonna want the next 4 months back by the time I go back to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greg, Randy just wishes that he was more like me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I delivered 4 loads of salt to northern Indiana before calling it quits. When that runs out, hang in there, I'll be back in the spring…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Marty is right, I do want to be more like him….
I'm tired of being better than everyone else!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
See what you started….
I hope you are happy with yourself!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna practice taking a nap now. Night all…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Before you hit the hay.
Would you like to deliver another load of salt…
Just spread it out over all my properties!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I won a door prize at the company Christmas party.

$50 Home Depot gift card! Woot!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lmao. I come to reek havoc muahahahaha


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good deal Matt. Free HD money is always good


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy Marty sorry for the delayed response. Little guy has bronchitis


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol now I'm talking to myself too. Boy this forum really changes a man


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, if you watched the movie with your family, then it was time well spent. And congrats on the HD gift card.

Marty, yeah, you don't want to sleep in the dog house too long. Christmas gifts for the wife will save you a lot of heart ache. However, it could be entertaining if you screw it up - grin.

Hope the little one is feeling better. It's rough when the kids are sick.


----------



## lightcs1776

Vertigo, your not talking to yourself. However, that doesn't mean we are answering.

And I love this forum. I ignore the coffee lounge forum, but look at this one all day long.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Congrats!!!
Spend it wisely!!!

Marty,
I told you it wouldn't take long…..
Before Greg came to the dark side!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

The dark side is a lot more fun … and good folks over here, regardless of what Randy says … grin


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy. I'm glad I found some guys as screwy as me


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I thought Pete sounded wrong but I couldn't remember. I'd like to visit that place again just to see if it is as good as I remember.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

My buddy turned me on to a new YouTube channel "block O wood". He has all new yankee workshop vids. Full episodes. And yes Norm is my idol. Glasses and all :-D


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

+1 Chris coffee lounge is a bit boring. I tried it too


----------



## lightcs1776

Greg, not only is it boring, but rather volatile. I realize there are folks out there that are wrong, uh, I mean have different ideas than me, but do we really need to argue about it? Not as far as Iam cconcerned.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris & Greg,
William better not hear you dissin' coffee….
Oh, never mind you said "coffee lounge"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
"Block O wood" link would be helpful…..
PLEASE, get with the program!!! ;^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I would never dis coffee


----------



## lightcs1776

I would never died coffee. I could live without beer, although it wouldn't be nice. But I can't live without coffee.

And yeah, coffee Lounge …


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
"could live without beer….."
"can't live without coffee…."
Blasphemy, I say!!!

"The Drew Carey Show".....
Buzz Beer….
The best of both worlds!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I drink way too much coffee. I've cut down but still way to much. The first contractor I worked for also owned a deli so I got free coffee. I developed a two pot a day habit. Lol.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Union Break", BRB….

For the uninitiated, that means I'm stepping outside for a smoke.
That or I'm "piddling"....


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Randy, but beer or other adult beverages, are once in a while.. Coffee is a daily necesssity.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

As a counterpoint Chris some people believe liquor to be a daily necessity too lol. I'm not one of them I would die without coffee as you can see by my habit


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I hear ya….
I only drink "adult beverages" for medicinal purposes.
If you dealt with my boss, on a daily basis…..
You would self medicate as much as I do!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gentlemen, *74* & Doe,

We are in the middle of an ice storm.
4:00am will be arriving soon….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, y'all. I can agree a couple fingers of something strong is nice once in a while. However, I still say coffee is vital.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I concur with Chris. Nite randy. Have fun


----------



## lightcs1776

Note all. Have an awesome weekend. Hope to be on here tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, looks like I'm late to the party. 
Traveling home tomorrow. From 30 above freezing to 30 below in one day.

Night all!


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for safe travels for you, Sandra.

Night.


----------



## DS

Vertigo… I'm in Phoenix… Even when it does snow here, it isn't really snow.

DY.. Nice freebie lathe. I think I gave away a crapsman lathe just like that a few years back.


----------



## Doe

I'm ready for Christmas movies. Die Hard, anyone?

I wondered why Rex always said "misfits and Randy". I didn't know that it was because Randy is better than everyone else. Good to know.

Congrats on the gift card, Matt.

Coffee is nectar of the gods, and mother nature's substitute for sleep. Going for second cup now.

Rain half an hour ago, now we got ice. So much for getting super gripper boots this morning. Die Hard 2 anyone?

Safe home, Sandra.


----------



## GaryC

Rain today, with a side chance of rain, followed by rain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't like to choose between alcohol and caffeine so I mix it often…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Gary…..

Morning Doe…..

Doctor Secret, What's happening???


----------



## KTMM

Morning youngins. Another day at work. I get off at 530 Christmas Eve and I'm already ready for it.

Please don't mention the "coffee lounge" in this thread.

I vote it should be renamed the hand grenade and quick sand lounge. With a warning message: "Abandon all hope, all ye who enter here."

Wanted to take a minute and wish everybody a Merry Christmas and safe journeys over the next few days.


----------



## Gene01

What's all the furor about coffee vs liquor? Don't ya'll know they compliment one another? 
The only flavoring tolerable in coffee is liquor. Rum, Tequila, whisky, vodka…it's all good. 
No. I'm not an alcoholic. They go to meetings.

NOAA lied. The 80% chance of rain yesterday never materialized. 40% chance of rain/snow today. 27º headed for 43º today.

*74*, Welcome home.

Randy, First run done?

Gary, The quality nor the quantity has diminished. Great steaks and big ones, too. Might head over that way after family festivities.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Lucas…..


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like I slept in and missed the party! I can live without coffee… I just can't think without it and my head hurts if I don't get my morning fix. :^o. I don't drink a lot of it, but I function SO much better if I get my morning dose at the same time every day.

Coffee and poptartsright now.

My wife is friendly with a 30 something single gal from church, who has had major problems with her landlord and the lady in the 1st floor of the duplex rental house, including some safety concerns. She had a new rental opportunity drop into her lap suddenly and jumped at the chance. But apparently didn't think through the implications of trying to drum up help on the weekend b4 Christmas. So guess what I'm doing today. I happy to help, but I'm hoping I'm not the only guy who shows up, as there is a couch, entertainment center and queen size bed that needs to down a narrow stair well.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Your a good man. Don't worry no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. 
Matt, Moving in the winter stinks. We moved into our house in 2000 in the middle of a storm when I was 8 months pregnant. It's a miracle my husband survived.

I've commandeered my daughter's iPad. I offered to buy it from her but she declined. The only reason she has one is because she won it at an oratorical competition. I'll have to decide if I'm going to replace the iPhone or not when we get home. I'm not sure it was worth the $$$.

Doe- sounds like great Christmas viewing. Hasta lavista, or something like that.

No more procrastinating- have to pack…...


----------



## superdav721

Hey Lucas!
What are "ice storms"?


----------



## lightcs1776

Agreed KKTM. I will never mention it again …. unless I do - grin.

Gene, although I have mixed the two on rare occasions, I thoroughly enjoy a quality liquor served neat. I also don't put anything in my coffee either.

Doe, as much as I like the Die Hard series, it doesn't qualify as a Christmas series just because they have a Christmas party. However, if my wife lets me get away with it, I may just watch it today.

Good for you Matt to help out someone in need.

Hope you all have a great morning and try to stay dry. Greg let the rain drift up here from Long Island, so it's going to be wet and slushy.

Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yay coffee. After last night I need it. My son was up alllllll night


----------



## lightcs1776

I remember those days … you may want a bigger pot of coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Sure, I can quit drinking coffee anytime I want to. I just don't want to


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

YESSS!!!! Gary


----------



## Gene01




----------



## KTMM

Happy mid morning to you all. Dave an ice storm is one of those fabled things that causes me to have to work more….. overtime city.

I'm gonna try and get some of the finished carvings I've done posted soon…. maybe today if it stays slow.


----------



## Gene01

Good for you, Matt. Don't envy you, though.

Coffee's gone. Time to head for the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Just tell your wife that you're waiting on me. I'll be on my way shortly…..


----------



## GaryC

Somethin just don't sound rite bout that


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm on my way to find a Christmas something for the Mrs. I'm sorry if I have deprived any of you (Chris) of the screw-up entertainment. However, I haven't made it back yet, nor, has the gift been opened….

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck in your gift hunt, Marty. I'm sure others will keep me plenty entertained.


----------



## DIYaholic

Slip, sliding away….

EVERYTHING is coated in a nice 1/4" layer of ICE!!!
Salting run #1 is done….
Truck is refilled with salt….
Bags of salt have been distributed & restocked, at our "sidewalk" accounts….
Awaiting delivery of bulk salt for the Salt Shack….

So, in the mean time, please keep it to a dull roar….
I'm trying to get in a mid morning nap!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We received another delivery of bulk salt….
47,000lbs!!!
Yes Marty, the weight is 47,000lbs of salt! That was the "net" weight & what we paid for.

Salting Run #2 about to commence….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Peanut butter


----------



## lightcs1776

Nah, wings and maybe pizza. Good guess though


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kraut and smoked sausage with jalapenos…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget the cold alcoholic beverage to put the fire out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, 23.5 tons would require a quad axle or a semi trailer here in Indiana…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy hoe neighbors…

I survived the moving "party"... but my lower back is feeling it. Fortunately, the gals uncle showed up (a navy guy stationed at the shipyard) and helped with the heavy lifting. No way to get around those stairs though… must have made 50 round trips. Highlight of the day was my 9th grade daughter turning out to help. She chipped in with a good attitude and helped out a lot.

I've been giving the Bombay Gin a tryout… makes for a good Martini.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I have failed on my journey today. 3 days left to shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It has rained here for 2 days now. No end in sight until tomorrow sometime…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Wud up marty


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry bout the rain. Our weather here is insane. Tomorrow's supposed to be 63. It was 10 degrees 4 days ago


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Good evening fellow misfits, and Randy.

Just wanted to drop by and wish* all my friends* at LJs, and those especially subscribing to this thread,* Both* of you have a wonderful Christmas and a satisfying New Year.

I have had wonderful memories here, darn, if I could only remember what they were


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Rex,

Great to see you out and about.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thnx Matt, you'll see more of me soon.


----------



## superdav721

I love you Rex.
That is the funniest thing I have heard all day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, Hurry back, These other guys aren't as much fun to throw punches at…..


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, Good to see you are surviving the war!

We got hammered with a bad ice storm. My place looks like a tornado came through with broken trees and limbs down everywhere! Just waiting for the power to go out now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who's the old guy in the weird hat???
Oh, that's right….
It's Sir Rex!!!

Good to see you, Rex!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, all.

Marty, you'll have to let us know when you have succeeded in the hunt. Hopefully you will do better at Christmas gift hunting than I do at hunting in the woods.

Rex, I haven't had a chance to get to know you, but I hear good things.

Matt, good to hear you were able to get the move completed. Now you can enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Greg, I don't mind the precipitation, but would really would rather have it as snow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been a freezing rain here, since 9:00am….
It is slated to intensify overnight and continue throughout tomorrow afternoon/evening.
Weatherman says up to 1" of ice is possible on the trees & power lines!!!
No doubt, some WILL lose power.


----------



## DIYaholic

"but I hear good things…."
Chris,
Who is spreading those lies???

"would rather have it as snow…"
Blasphemy!!!
A salting run is 2 hours….
A plow session is 8-16 hours….
I'm on salary!!!
Which do you think I prefer???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, Randy, I've driven in both ice and snow. I would much rather drive in snow. I understand the issue with salary, as I haven't been hourly in years. It is nice to know what is coming in the check, but rough when an 8 hour day turns into 15 and you don't get anything but a thank you.


----------



## superdav721

Tornadoes are every where.
Toto just flew past my window.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, hope you get past the ice storm without too much loss. Also hope your generator holds out. I hate ice storms
Hey, Rex. Looking forward to a full return
Stay safe, Dave. That kind of weather really sucks…..and blows


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Don't quote me on this, as I'll deny it….
You are right!!!

Dave,
Try to grab them ruby slippers….
They're probably worth a little money!!!

Marty,
Here is the dump that delivered the salt…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry, Randy. I won't tell a soul.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's only a tri-axle Randy. You must have some pretty lenient GVW laws there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
OK! I haven't a clue…. ;^0


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I don't have a generator other than a little one that will run a lamp and coffeepot! And maybe the blower on the wood stove. We aren't going to die but what a mess!


----------



## GaryC

I feel for you, Andy. We had that junk back in 2000. I was without power for 8 days. Some much longer. I bought generators. Had to…. Melissa had pneumonia. Had to keep the house warm, water hot and warm food.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gnite everyone. Randy Have fun playing the sn…. I mean ice


----------



## superdav721

He finally admitted it.
*Marty,
OK! I haven't a clue…. ;^0*


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. I can't keep my eyes open much longer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Have a great evening, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I do know one thing….
Tomorrow is going to be a looooooooong day in the salt truck!!!

G'night everyone…..
Sleep is needed….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…
I can't remember the specifics, but once upon a time I worked in public works and Mainiac state law allowed a waiver of the weight limits for trucks involved in salting and sanding operations. However, the same drivers in the same trucks on the same roads got nailed in the summer time for running heavy while hauling gravel for road repairs.

I just finished watching Star Trek Into Darkness on a Net Flix DVD. Save your money…. it wasn't that good. My lovely wife fell asleep 20 min. into it and snored through the rest of the movie :^o


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got home. The drive from Moncton is usually 90 minutes, but took over 3 hours tonight. Roads were icy and slushy and not a plow or salt truck to be seen during the entire drive. Where were you Randy????

Government cutbacks are going to be deadly this winter if tonight was any indication.

A block away from our house we came across a quad on its side in the middle of the road, lights still on, some debris strewn about. Thankfully there were no signs of anyone thrown or injured. Probably someone drinking. My hubby went back shortly after to double check and it was gone.

NEVER a dull moment.

We have a packed house for the holidays - my mother and mother-in-law will be battling for the kitchen which means I'll get to retreat to the garage (yay!)

Nighty night.

Hey Rex, good to see you back.


----------



## superdav721

Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson go on a camping trip. After a good dinner and a bottle of wine, they retire for the night, and go to sleep.

Some hours later, Holmes wakes up and nudges his faithful friend. "Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see."

"I see millions and millions of stars, Holmes" replies Watson.

"And what do you deduce from that?"

Watson ponders for a minute. "Well,

Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets.

Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo.

Horologically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three.

Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow.

Theologically, I can see that God is all powerful, and that we are a small and insignificant part of the universe.

But what does it tell you, Holmes?"

Holmes is silent for a moment.

"Watson, you idiot!" he says. "Someone has stolen our tent!"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all…..

Still got my head above water this morning. Barely. Morning news is showing the next county road over is under water. Back in '07, my yard was included in that flood so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Lots of damage down in Dave's and Andy's areas…..

Will be out on the battle grounds again this afternoon to find the wife that perfect Christmas gift, or at least something better then a Chia pet…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck with both the gift hunt and the water. Chia pets aren't likely to get you any brownie points with the misses.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Some very important rules for buying gifts…..

1) never buy a frying pan or anything with a handle that can be returned at a high rate of velocity.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.

Hey Rex! Good to see you.

Welcome home, *74*.

Andy, Hope the weather abates soon and you escape any serious damage or outages.

Randy, Maybe the truck was loaded with "Lite" salt. 
Back before multi viscosity oil was the norm, my dad was a bulk oil dealer. When I would help him unload a shipment, I always tried to grab the cases of 10 W oil rather than the 30's or 40's. He never enlightened me but he grinned a lot.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, can't get those steaks out of my mind. Hope you take a bite or two for me


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
I hope I can do that. But, I only have one vote. Sounds like Kevin may be smoking a brisket instead, which ain't all that bad. 
16º on the mesa. No clouds. Headed for 43º today.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies!

My lovely wife made crepes for breakfast and daughter #2 made a brown sugar banana spread to go with….. Yummy!

Just rain here…. No ice. I guess we're to close to the coast. The 14" of snow on the roofs is melting fast. I better check the north side for ice dams.

Hope to get back the cutting board this afternoon.

Hope you all stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## DamnYankee

60s here. Light rain


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, if my MIL ever wins the battle for the kitchen, I'm going out for Chinese.

She only uses two ingredients, creme of mushroom soup and chicken breast. :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how yall are MERRY CHRISTMAS yall and a happy new year , just a drive by ,computers been out and back on then off again , back on now tornado came thur here alls well nobody got hurt just a lot of fire wood and some damage .must of been a tornado that wanted to read this was the Books a million in Monroe . .


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I can take smoked brisket as a substitute. 
Looks like Books a Ten now. Glad you're safe Eddie


----------



## superdav721

Eddie we had one death north of us. Picked the fellers trailer up and tossed it up against a tree. 
Glad to see your ok

William ?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey y'all.
Just a drive by.
DAMN cold up here.
-43C or -45F yesterday.
I didn't bother checking this morning.
I was just happy the car started today.
Had to get a boost yesterday.
Hope y'all are surviving the snowstorms, ice storms, rain storms and tornadoes in your piece of the world.
Welcome home Sandra.
Merry HoHo everyone.

Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Took the kiddos over to gramma's house so my wife and I could wrap presents. Popped a cork for the occasion :^)

Hope all you tornado alley guys stay safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a slide by posting….
10 hours into it, with another 5 or so to go….
1" of ice does NOT plow easily!!!

Take care all & be safe!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying y'all in tornado land are staying safe. I used to live in Iowa and Arizona and had tornados in both places. Hope William checks in so we know he's OK.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Colts spanked KC…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Get back to work. The rest of us has got this under control…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie my brother, Glad to hear you still got 2 feet on the ground…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bunch of flooding goin' on around here. I got the boat and the SPF30 ready…..


----------



## JL7

Greetings….......

Glad to here everyone is surviving the weather…..just a dusting of snow here? Tornadoes and freezing rain, no thanks..

Been doing the Christmas road trip thing with the kids and just rolled back into town…....

Break out the barge Marty…..if it's running….....and no thanks to the flooding either…...a dusting of snow sounds like a winner right now..


----------



## ssnvet

Still just drizzle here…. It may freeze tonight though.


----------



## GaryC

Glad there's no drizzle here. It would freeze for sure. It's 34 outside now and suppose to get down to 24 
I hate winter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Completed my days work….
Only a 13 hour shift….
The ice saved me some work!

We ended up with between .75" - 1" of ice on all things outdoors.
Sidewalks could only be salted and not cleared….
Same thing for a couple of properties.
I'll get an early start (3:00am), to see if more can be accomplished!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, are you losing power?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Breaks over Randy, Get back to work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It's good to see that Eddie and Dave (ok, even Marty) is safe.
We need to hear from William!!!
Dave, give him a call will ya.

Also good to see Mike in the neighborhood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I'm sure many have lost power….
I have not!

Marty,
I'm having a "3 Martini" lunch…
Or is this breakfast….
Either way, then back to work, in the very early AM!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thermometer is showing 32* and drizzle. I'll have to let the dog out to see if he slides off the porch…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, skip the martini and just enjoy the vodka. I had a martini once …. never again. I'm not sure how it was made, but I ended up asking for a glass of Seven-up to mix with it. Yes, it was that bad.

Still hoping to hear from William. Stay safe, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
According to the local news website….
19,000 people with out power this am.
Down to 15,000 this afternoon.
Not sure where it stands now….


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH….


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Not really a "Martini" type of guy….

Grand Marnier, on the other hand!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Well then, I think you need to send some Grand Mariner up this way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just shot a message to William…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William is upright…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I would send some your way….
However, I'm not sure interstate transport of alcohol is legal!!!

Marty,
Thanks, for the update!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Biscuits and deer sausage gravy with a side order of fried taters is on the menu for tonight…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
"Auto Correct"....
Upright or all right???
Could also have meant, uptight, as we know William ain't all right!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William said Christmas is canceled. Everyone take your gifts back…..


----------



## lightcs1776

No worries Randy. I'll just have to find it at the local package store.

Great to hear William is upright, which must mean he's OK.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He still has 2 feet on the ground… Well, he had 1 on the ground and the other one in the back of the truck…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Venison saugage sounds great. I'm out of venison, and the last batch was a gift …. which really says something about my hunting skills.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have to spend $300 and order a new top for the Mustang after putting a two foot gash in it last week while sweeping off the snow…..

Merry Christmas to me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

For about $20 I can staple a sheet of 1/4" ply up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Try this sign, it works for me…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmmm … might be my only hope.

My Granddad was an amazing hunter and also did his own taxidermy. Unfortunately my folks lived in several states, bringing me with them and he passed on before I ever had the chance to go hunting with him. So, even though I am really lousy at it, I go anyway as it is a connection with him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't nothin' better then being in the woods or on the lake…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Panthers are in the playoffs!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it New Years yet???

Anyone want to take my early am salting run???

My mind, although empty, is mush….
I believe it is time for me to slip into a coma!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Back up from the cave… Second coat of Tung oil on the knife handles and the Mahogany perimeter is glued up to the Bamboo cutting board.

I'm debating whether or not I should add some Maple corner accent thingies….


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper's all rambunctious. He thinks he's gonna get away with chewing on my feet…


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, you are absolutely correct.

Matt, the maple accent sounds sweet.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hola mi amigos


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Any of u guys use DMT diasharp stones


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Greg!


----------



## ssnvet

Greg, we use DMT diamond stones at work. they're the gold standard for diamond stones. But oh so pricey!


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
I'm a great hunter. Not so good at finding, though.
Loved to hunt quail. Nothing like shooting birds over a good dog. One that points and retrieves. 
Quail's not bad eating, either.


----------



## superdav721

A scientist and a philosopher were being chased by a hungry lion. The scientist made some quick calculations, he said "it's no good trying to outrun it, its catching up".

The philosopher kept a little ahead and replied "I am not trying to outrun the lion, I am trying to outrun you !"


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, love to hear hunting stories. Quail would be a lot of fun to hunt. I love bird hunting and we have a decent population of grouse up here. Gotta admit though, that hog hunting is something I have got to try some day.


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper wants to be a bird dog. But he has to settle for a tennis ball.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey Matt. I just bought a set of diasharp stones. I'm hoping they're as good as they say.


----------



## lightcs1776

Let us know how you like the stones. I have some I my Amazonwwish list.


----------



## GaryC

Some people have stones and some people dont


----------



## lightcs1776

Ouch!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris I got mine on sharoeningsupplies.com. Under 200 for x coarse, coarse, fine and x fine. I thought that was a good deal


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the information, Greg.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

No sweat Chris.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Speaking of wish lists. Is anyone else's wish list on amazon 5 miles long. I must have at least 50 tools on it


----------



## lightcs1776

I keep mine pretty small, just the realistic items, plus a Vega fence.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Greg,

I have two diamond stones. Until I bought my second hand worksharp, they were all I've used. They work great IMHO, but then again, I have nothing to compare them too.

Great stories Dave.
LOTS of snow here and freezing rain. Power has stayed on so far. The weather is supposed to let up for a bit in the early morning, so I'm going to set out for groceries and then hopefully hunker back down until after Christmas.

Praying that all of you stay safe and warm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and I want to have breakfast at Matt's! I chuckled at the cream of mush comment. That's the type of stuff I grew up on.

My MIL is a great baker, but not when she's away from her own kitchen. For the most part, my mother will rule the kitchen (I'll happily abdicate) and m-i-l will do cleanup. The two of them get along well, but they essentially try to outdo each other. Win-win for me….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Sandra. I'm glad to hear that
Chris mine is loaded I have the incra tsls positioned fence on mine. But I have a biesemeyer on my saw and can't see getting rid of it. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Especially when it's like 500


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm itching to get started on my router table, but need my planer back.
The Ridgid warranty was no problem, but the company doing the work is slooooooow


----------



## lightcs1776

The Incra sounds good, but even the Vega is far above my budget right now. But all in good time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Considering the two hour time change, that 2 hour nap I took this afternoon was probably a bad idea.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. Gotta get some sleep.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

G2g to work. I'll be back In about a half hr


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Thank you Marty for checking on me.

Out Christmas celebrations are always done on different days than most due to my wife's work schedule. 
She's a security guard and always has to work on Major holidays. 
So instead of having her tired and not able to enjoy these family occasions, we snook schedule things to her nearest to the date day off. 
Well this year we had planned on having out Christmas next Friday. 
However, a local plant bought up another local plant. 
They are pulling all guards with TWIK badges (some kind of gubment clearance mumbo jumbo) to cover this transition on the harbor where my wife usually works. 
So it seems they tacked everyone's schedules on the wall and started throwing darts at them to decide who works when. 
So now we have to celebrate Christmas on Tuesday. 
It will be Lisa's only day off for the foreseeable future since she is one of only a handful of company supervisors that also holds a TWIK badge. 
That's all good, but it has thrown all my "I got plenty of time" plans out the window and sent everything into overdrive. 
I am trying to get everything into place now to make sure things are ready for Christmas on Tuesday.

I'll check in whenever I can, but things will be hectic now till I get all this ready.

Oh crap! 
I just remembered that what I forgot in town. 
I need to go back and finish getting a few things, like rolls and the supplies to make my famous glaze for the smoked ham. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## superdav721

William wuz here….......


----------



## ssnvet

Williams's Famous Ham Glaze, available at all purveyors of fine dining supplies.


----------



## ssnvet

Where's our fearless leader Sir Stumps-a-lot been lately?

Randy must have made Stumpy polish his boots again :^o


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Back in the house. Just get settled in at work


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning gene


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has been busy with little toy elves and a camera.
It seems he has been producing the majority of Elf on a Shelf.


----------



## superdav721

Taking my wife waYYYYYYYYYYYYY back up to the doctor.
BRB


----------



## GaryC

Howdy
Have I mentioned that I hate winter?
Have a safe trip, Dave


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Work is in full swing.

Gary, I think I've heard that about you ….


----------



## Gene01

Packing up the 250 today for the Christmas trip to Tucson.
Gonna help outfit son's new shop with my 2 year old Delta 22-560. SSShhh…don't tell my wife, but it's still in good shape. I convinced her it was on it's last legs so that I could buy a new Dewalt. A couple of halogen lamps on a tripod, and some other small stuff, an auger bit and extension to facilitate wiring the new shop.
Taking the last 3 chairs to a dining set we gave other son. And, a ton of presents. Grandkids, ya know. Plus, the wife has been baking cookies and making candies for the last week. 
It's going to be a great Christmas. Predicted to be 68º on The Day.
We're outta here at 6 am mañana. Be there around 11.


----------



## GaryC

I think I'm headed for Tucson. Sounds like there's a great Christmas going on there
Be safe on the road


----------



## boxcarmarty

Twas two days before Christmas and all thru the hub,
Not an LJ was stirring Not even a Nub.
The stockings were hung from the work bench with ease,
In hopes that St Nicholas would be very pleased.

The clamps were all neat all hung in their place,
While aprons and goggles occupied their space.
And lid on the poly, and glue with no cap,
I had just hit the sofa for a certified nap.

When out in the WoodShack I heard such a sound,
I jumped from the couch and tripped on the hound.
I ran thru the kitchen and slid on the floor,
Then threw out my back when I opened the door.

The glare of the lights from the fresh-floating dust,
Gave my guests the advantage on making this bust.
When, what do I see thru the dust and the smoke,
But an old English guy, and eight others with oak.

And a little fat man, so grumpy and plump,
I knew in a moment it must be St Stump.
He grabbed my good Stanley without reason or shame,
Then whistled, and shouted, and called out the game!

"Now Rex! now, Dave! now, William and Andy!
On Eddie! On Jeff! Gene, Rob and Randy!
To the saw for a cut! to the drill for some holes!
Now sand away! sand away! sand away trolls!"


----------



## GaryC

That was great, Marty. Who did you pay to write it for you?


----------



## Gene01

Marty, you are a poetic genius. That was brilliant.
You are right up there with other Indiana authors like Tarkington, Stout and Kovacik.


----------



## JL7

Good one Marty….....it's now official…..you (also) have too much time on your hands…...what's next??


----------



## JL7

Hope everyone is chipping, scraping or digging there way out from this wonderful winter we're having…......


----------



## JL7

Pretty cool link…..USAF Band flash mob:


----------



## ssnvet

Morning laddys,

I hope I don't live to regret it, but I just signed up my wife and daughters for a crappy bronze plan at Healthcare.gov. This will replace the great plan they had last year, for about the same cost. Unfortunately, beacause of all the new mandates, the price of coverage through work went through the roof, and my employer pays 0% for dependants. So much for affordable care :^( I just couldn't see any way that we could swing $288/ week. I hope the politicos who supported this abomination take a bath in 2014, but they've already delayed the worst of it till after the election, so they'll probably get away with it. Can't wait to see the 2015 rates.

On the bright side, I'm making progress on the cutting board, and will be sanding today.

I


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' to ye!

Just a slip/slide by…

Glad I live on a hill, MAJOR flooding around these parts. All that snow melting, plus all that rain = Cars stranded on flooded roadways.

Maybe I can get SOMETHING done, since I'm off until next Saturday night….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Matt, I'm not seeing any pics of those cutting boards, hear or on your project page … hint, hint.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Now I just have to get creative out in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool link Jeff…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…...no commission jobs waiting?? Like a yoke for an oxen team or anything like that?


----------



## JL7

Not as cold here as Mike…..brrrrrrrrr….but plenty cold….I need to find some motivation to go fire up the snow pup…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm proud that you put me with some of the greats like FranTarkington, but who did Stout and Kovacik play for???


----------



## JL7

Gary - you neglected to mention whether you have stones or not….........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Work awaits but I'm not getting real excited yet… Maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

I have a buddy that's building an up-scale cabin and wants me to do a bunch of built-ins out of maple….....I may need some schooling on this….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Just another slide by posting….
No way do I have time fo 50-some odd posts!!!

10 hours of clean-ups….
Anther 1 or 2 hours to go!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

I swear I just saw a big baseball head slide across the screen!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tuition for schooling is very high around here. 25 cents and a cup of coffee will get ya about anything…..


----------



## bandit571

Nah, just a bauble going by, ACTING like he was working..

Off for the week!!

Library computer, so I have to keep things clean….

Think I found a guy in town to sharpen the saws….hoping he does HAND saws…

Walked the three blocks to the Library, no ice, a few flurries drifting by. Might be in the 30s today.

The Great Miami River is flooding out several towns in the Miami Valley area. Troy,OH might see a 50 year old record fall for flooding.

Almost as bad as when, after a 19" snowfall at Christmas Shutdown a few years back, we then had a big flood from the metl-off, then a big ice storm. It took out half the trees in Bellefontaine, OH.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It does my heart good to see him work this hard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' out to clean on the WoodShack… BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
The angel said very cheerfully, "Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?" 
And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
Not very many people know this.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, at my stage of the game, they're just pebbles


----------



## bandit571

Home computer is back up, for awhile

Picked up two 1×10x30" pine boards. Front and back of a drawer, saw one side piece, still frozen to the trash pile. Time i get all the "bad" stuff out of it, might have a couple 1×9s. Drawer was put together with screws and nails, and they wondered WHY it fell apart…

A Re-supply of Mountain Dew just arrived!


----------



## Doe

Power off for 36 (ish) hours. I'm tired of sleeping. Had a romantic evening yesterday playing cribbage by candlelight and sipping port. Other than that, ice sucks.

Sandra, good luck with what's coming. I truly hope you don't get as much as we did.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just came in from the shop. Working on setting up my drillpress the right way


----------



## boxcarmarty

As opposed to upside down???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie doesn't smoke in the house when the grandkids are here so I had to clean the shop and clear off the work table so that the Christmas guests (smokers) can have a warm place to gather…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Exactly Marty. Lol. Actually I have a large machinist boring machine that I'm converting into a woodworkers drill press. It's a heavy SOB


----------



## ssnvet

I'm calling the cutting board and bread knives done if anyone is interested.

Not sure how to post the project with picture here…

It's down to 33 deg and still raining. If the temp drops much more, we're looking at a lot of ice.

Hope you are all hunkered down for a long winters nap….

Off to watch the grinch with the kiddies


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just commented in it. Nice job Matt. I like that bow knife alot


----------



## ssnvet

OK Mr Marty Smarty Pants…. How'd you do dat?


----------



## lightcs1776

Cutting board looks great, Matt. Nicely done.


----------



## superdav721

Funny stuff fellers
Were back, he adjusted the device again.
We shall see.


----------



## JL7

Excellent - Dave and the misses are accounted for…..

Where's Randy?


----------



## JL7

Matt, on your project page, just click on the white text under "Embed this Project" copy, and paste here…..no rocket science involved, even tho Marty is way out there…....


----------



## GaryC

Really nice work, Matt


----------



## DIYaholic

My 12 hour work day ended about 4 hours ago….
Had to stop in and visit with "The chef" & family….

75 posts to get caught up on….
Obviously, Marty has had nothing better to do than post!!!

BRB….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You're giving away my secretes…..

For one split second, Matt thought I was a God…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, GREAT poem! It made me smile and there isn't a lot of smiling goin on around here right now. Thanks.


----------



## JL7

Sorry Marty, I was only asking $5 a month to keep it quiet….......cheap skate…


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy, hope you are thawing out there….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh, where am I???

Is today still today???

Now that I've read all the posts, to get caught up….
I can't remember what I read….
Anyone want to fill me in???


----------



## boxcarmarty

May the force be with you Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone keep quiet, maybe Randy wont see us…..


----------



## GaryC

Randy, Marty wrote a great poem He revealed his sensitive/creative side


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

I heard you typing Marty….


----------



## boxcarmarty

There once was a man from Nantucket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do 3 shows a night every Thursday and Friday…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"Marty wrote a great poem He revealed his sensitive/creative side"

Gary,
That is much better than Marty (or anyone here) revealing their backside!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What are you afraid to see???


----------



## JL7

Randy - that was closet thing to a baseball head "not seeing" I could find…....


----------



## DIYaholic

If I were to cover my eyes….
That means you can't see me!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it kinda looks like Randy…..


----------



## ssnvet

Woe… Fell asleep in the recliner and missed how the Veggie Tales Christmas special ended.

Oh well, at least I also missed Randy

:^)

So where the heck is Stumpy these days. Did Mike ground him to is BR for passing gas in the shop again?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a theory. I think Stumpy is Randy (or is Randy Stumpy) and he has been battling the evil ice creatures and has not had time to change into Stumpy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it Thursday yet???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You could be correct (yeah right!!!)....
Stumpy & I have never been seen in the same room at the same time!!!


----------



## JL7

SORRY Marty….Only good tuna makes StarKist…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're both short and fat

Neither one has kids

Both live in cold weather states

See a connection here???


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Hasn't been above freezing since the ice storm so haven't even begun cleaning up the mess.
Had to kill one of my mares today so not really in the "Christmas Spirit". But there are a lot of folks a lot worse off than we are at this time so I need to just suck it up and carry on!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, so very, very sorry about your mare. I know how that hurts. 
Sure hope the weather lets up so you can get back to normal. Stay well


----------



## JL7

Andy - what Gary said…......that is sad.


----------



## superdav721

So sorry Andy.
Come get the one out of my back yard.
She bites my butt.
Seems someone(not me) taught her to eat carrots out of there back pocket.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry to hear the bad news Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Man oh man. Catching up on the posts was quite a roller coaster, I laughed, I cried…

Andy - sorry about your mare.

Marty - you're firing on all cylinders tonight, loved the poem.

Doe - I'm hoping you guys have a solid secondary heat source. We've been dealing with freezing rain and ice pellets for days now, but thankfully no power outages. I was outside at 630 this morning chipping through the ice on the van to get to the grocery store when it opened and home again before it got too bad. Now it's snowing.

I can't remember the last time winter hit this hard this early in the season.

I have to get back on schedule here. I'm missing coffee with Gary in the morning, and then the gabfest in the evening.

Nighty night all. Headed to the hockey rink for a game in the morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, sorry about your mare. It's never easy to lose an animal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Such a sad note, so sorry!

I must sign off….
Salting run in the early am….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'

Coffee's on
Welcome back, Sandra

Starting to mix up some cran/apple muffins' Have them in the oven soon.

Merry Christmas eve to all…...


----------



## Bagtown

aww geez Andy.
Sorry to hear that.
I've had animals that are so much more human and closer than family.
heartbreaking.

Mike


----------



## Bagtown

TEA!


----------



## Bagtown

Gotta go drive em to work.
It's warmed up to -16
my car easily starts in these temps.

Well, we're on the back side of the hill now.
Days are getting longer.

Have to drive this am, then again this evening.
Then its me and Sailor Jerry again.

Happy Christmas Eve my friends. And Merry Tuesday Christmas to you and your family William.

ttyl

Mike


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Sorry about the loss…..

Gary, Are those muffins ready yet???

Merry Tuesday Mike…..

Dave, Try wearing Hanes instead of fruit of the looms…..

Morning everyone…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, they are ready and they are GOOD. If you can reach em' take a couple


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. I'm thinking a long drive to Texas is in order. That, or a quick call to the wife to see if she'll make cranberry orange nut bread for Christmas breakfast. After the dozens of cookies she baked with the kids yesterday, I don't dare ask her in person or I might get something thrown at me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Can I get that delivered???


----------



## lightcs1776

If I still lived in Indiana, I could probably work something out. However, might be a bit stale coming from NY - grin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The wife had to work today, She's not happy about that….. chuckle, chuckle…..

Maybe I aught to take her some lunch this afternoon. I need to get out and try to find her something for Christmas anyway…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, man you live right on the edge


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thank God for diamonds. They've saved my @$$ more then once…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning to the nubbliest of Nubbers,

Already been down in the shop to put a second coat of Tung oil on the cutting board trim.

Coffee is especially good this a.m. for some reason. Probably because I'm the only one awake and the house is quiet.

Getting excited to play with my new Christmas present :^)

This year my wife and I broke with tradition and we each picked out and ordered the present we wanted ourselves. Since my wages are 95% of our income, there's no more mixed emotions over paying for the present that I didn't want and having no disposable income left for the next six months. I wish we had done this ten years ago! There will still be some smaller surprises and sentimental stuff, but the big ticket item is a done deal.

We also broke with tradition and instead of staying up until 2 am wrapping presents, we sent the kiddos over to grammas for the day, and we opened up some nice cheese and crackers and pulled a cork…. actually enjoying a leisurely afternoon together. What a concept :^p

Fortunately, yesterdays continuous rain didn't freeze last night…

Hope you all have a safe and pleasant day. The greatest gift was given 2013 years ago. So don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We kinda do something similar here Matt, only she gets something nice and I get the credit card statement…..


----------



## Bagtown

At least you got something Marty


----------



## GaryC

Have ya ever noticed that Santa and the Jolly Green Giant both say the same thing???


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, wife has agreed to make cranberry orange nut bread. I must have done something right, but I have no idea what.

Matt, enjoy your day of leisure. I have no idea what a quiet house even sounds like.

Marty, diamonds are way over rated (and expensive). She would be much better off with diamond sharpeners, so you could borrow them once in a while.

Gary, do they still have the Jolly Green Giant? I don't watch a whole lot of TV these days, so maybe I just haven't seen him.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Where has that *Randy* guy been lately? Haven't seen him around…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Tuesday Stumpy…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got some Roy Underhill DVDs in the mail. I haven't eaten or showered in days.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now there's something I didn't need to know … grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Dave is switching to Hanes….
You got Roy's BVD's!!!
Are they clean, or come with a racing stripe???
Now you need to get one of Norm's plaid shirts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Today was supposed to be a travel day….
Not looking like that is going to happen!!!

AM salting run has been completed….
Picked up a pallet of bagged salt (Didn't know I was that strong!!!)...
Distributed 20 or so bags of salt….
After breakfast, need to stow the salt pallet….
Then go out and salt a few walkways….
That sounds like a full day of work, NOT TRAVEL!!! ;^(


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

What's up guys. Came to say hey.


----------



## ssnvet

My 15 year old B&D RO sander pad is toast and a replacement is to much $ for this oldie.

I saw Super Dave's Milwaukee review and am wondering if you would still give it 5 stars?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Eddie's Place


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, my wife just texted and said the bread is ready. She then twisted the knife in my back to tell me how good it smells … all while I am stuck at work.

Love the Christmas pics, Gary. I think the gators would freeze up here today.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is over….
My vehicle has been freed from the glacier, that was entombing it….
Garage space has been cleared, so my vehicle will be protected from future weather events….

*LET'S PARTY!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe a pre-party nap is called for….
ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## DamnYankee

Gloat time…
To recap…FREE JET 12×40 lathe

Woodworkers' club Christmas dinner door prize…$50 Woodcraft gift card
Christmas gift from in-laws another $50 Woodcraft gift card

And it's only Christmas Eve


----------



## DamnYankee

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Rob!
I would hate for you to be overwhelmed,
by the buying decision ahead of you.
So, you can just send those gift cars my way….
Thereby alleviating your burden!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel almost as lucky as Rob….
I got a Harbor Freight flyer, in the mail!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy (or Stumpy) Pre-party nap is done, now what???

Rob, You suck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

That is a mighty fine question, Marty!

I have no "Nog" or adult additives for it….
Looks like it will be cold ones and Grand Marnier!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, I also have homemade Christmas cookies, that my sister sent!!!
I do believe that I've the makings for a wonderful Christmas Eve party…
Only problem, or perhaps not, I didn't invite anyone!!!


----------



## revwarguy

Well, where I'm at, the sun is going down, so it's officially Christmas eve.

A Merry Christmas to all you LJs and I hope you have a wonderful evening and day tomorrow.

As I was entering my subdivision this morning, I saw smoke streaming out of an open garage door as I was passing. I stopped in the middle of the street and began running up the drive when a couple of frightened cleaning people came out, scared. I asked them if they had called the fire dept, and they didn't understand me, so I called. We don't live far from the fire house, and I noticed my watch. As I alerted the neighbors, the fire chief from the house was the first to arrive, and it was just under 2 minutes!

In those 2 minutes, however, the smoke turned to flames shooting out of the garage, and a pumper arrived, and in the time it took to hook up the water, the attic was ablaze. The rapidity of the spreading flames was astounding, sobering, and just plain scary. The house is pretty much gone.

Not everyone will have a nice Christmas eve, but there is reason for thanks for what we have and thanks that no one was seriously hurt.

Hug everybody near you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice save Reverend and Merry Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have the additives but not the nog… oh well, I'll just pour it over ice. There's plenty of that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and I also have apple pie, pecan pie, peach pie, pumpkin bread, and persimmon pudding…..

Do ya recon anybody will notice???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*OTTO DID IT!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Reverse Guy,
It a shame for such an event to happen anytime…
However, it really sucks at Christmas time!!!
Glad no one was hurt.

There are still about 3,000 (down from 19,000) people without power here in Vermont, due to the ice storm.
They are not having a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Enjoy the lathe, Rob. I'll be watching for project pictures.

Y'all enjoy whatever beverages you're having. Mine will be coffee for now as I am off to the Christmas Eve service.

Rev, glad everyone was OK in that fire. Things can be replaced, although it still is rough. People can't and that would have been truly heartbreaking.

Merry Christmas, all. Have a wonderful and safe celebration.


----------



## superdav721

Matt I used it today. It is still going strong.
5 stars


----------



## GaryC

Just got home and glad to be here. Went to a Christmas eve thing with the grandkids. I really love them and enjoy being with them but…sure is nice to get home
Hate to hear about those folks that lost the house to fire. Glad to hear those folks up north are getting their power restored. 
Andy, hope your situation is getting better


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the sympathy all. I learned a long time ago that the only way not to lose em is not to have em.

Got above freezing today and a lot of the ice melted so I should be able to start the clean up tomorrow (no family til evening so may as well get something done).

Hope all my nubby friend have a great holiday.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, If you have a big compressor, look at the Dynabrade Spirit air powered ROS. I love mine!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Dynabrade makes great stuff. My best friend is a tig welder and they use them in all types of metal finishing


----------



## ssnvet

Merry Christmas Nubbers,

Enjoyed a really nice Christmas Eve service. Good thing we got there early, as it was standing room only. My wife tried a new meatball recipe and it was (I can't believe I ate the whole thing) delicious. I must of had a little too much though, as I zonked on the couch (but perhaps the wine had a little to do with that). Up and at 'em again now and Santa's helper duty is all done.

Thanks for the Dynabrade recommendation…. But I don't think my ancient airless compressor can handle serious pneumatics. I used my door prize gift card and ordered the Milwaukee tonight.

I wish a happy time with family and friends to all of 'use guys'. And even if that's not possible, focus on the "reason for the season" and the "greatest gift ever given" and everything else will pale in comparison.

I'm thankful for all of ya'

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DIYaholic

The clock has stuck Midnight….
It is no longer today….
It's Christmas Morning!

*Merry Christmas everyone!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Now then, where are all my presents???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm disappointed!!!
There are NO presents under the tree.
Then again, I don't have a Christmas tree.
Maybe if I go to sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Santa duty is all done and it's only 1:24. Not bad.
This year, Santa dropped a parcel from his sleigh upon landing. Most of the stocking candy, complete with packing list, household details and entry history are in a waterproof parcel upside down on the deck.

These are the golden years. Our 9 year old is either the best actor ever, or still believes. Either way, we're having fun.

Merry Christmas to all of my weird, wacky, witty, warm and welcoming LJ friends.

*-74*


----------



## GaryC

Not you, Sandra. Just us old geezers


----------



## lightcs1776

Merry Christmas, All. Gifts are under the tree and it is finally time to sleep. The youngest is 11 and doesn't believe in Santa, but still likes to have fun with it all.

I hope to sneak on to check in tomorrow, but will be focused on family time. Have a great day and a blessed celebration.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

TO *all* MISFITS , AND OF COURSE RANDY, i'D LIKE TO WISH EACH AND EVERYONE THE BEST OF CHRISTMAS JOY AND HAPPINESS, FOLLOWED BY A NEW YEAR FULL OF PLEASANT SURPRISES.


----------



## GaryC

Speaking of pleasant surprises, good to hear from you, Rex. I hope Christmas day turns out to be truly wonderful for the Clark family


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

It is time to rise….
Shining is optional (for me)!!!

I hope all have a great day creating wonderful family memories….
Joy and happiness to each and every one of you and your families!!!

Please remember, that pictures of new tool acquisitions are mandatory….


----------



## DamnYankee

Merry Christmas everyone…even you Randy!
While both of my children no linger believe in Santa they atillbelieve in early rising on Christmas Day. They have all gone back to bed already. 
I will need to take some pics to post but I made my wife a serving try based on a design in one of the recent woodworking magazines. The bottom is made from plywood strips glued so the edges are seen. I changed the design to include handles made from ambrosia maple (from a pallet) and the sides are made from red oak (old flooring). Fun to see what you can do with cast offs and scrap.
I. Return my wife gave me a Stanley SW 92.


----------



## ssnvet

Coffees on … You know you're in a house with teenagers when they sleep in on Christmas morn!


----------



## JL7

Merry Christmas to all. Good to see ya Rex….. Andy, glad to hear things are thawing out….

It is very Christmasy here with a fresh blanket of snow…....

Hope everyone has a great day with family and friends….


----------



## superdav721

Merry Christmas. I have to go feed. My brotherinlaw is gone for a week. That means my choirs just got huge. He pays me in deer meet. Its not a bad deal.


----------



## KTMM

Made and gave these out as gifts. A detailed project post is coming soon….

Everybody have a safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## ssnvet

Santa came on time…. He knew I've been coveting these for along time….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great project Lucas!

Round one in the kitchen is over - eggs benedict, with peameal bacon, hashbrown casserole and mimosas.

Turkey is in the oven for round two, and I've been banished to my room to rest while the grandmas clean up.
Not a bad deal.

Called the armature shop yesterday to find out that my Ridgid planer is repaired and has been for a few weeks. It will likely not get her before the new year, so I'm at a bit of a standstill in the workshop.

Again, Merry Christmas to all of you. Enjoy your families, or drink until you forget them, whichever is appropriate


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now there's a Christmas grin - armed and dangerous.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad you got the hat & sweatshirt you wanted!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy the break!
Most appropriate….
My family drinks, to forget me!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I guess I'd better be a good girl and have a nap. In a minute.

The parcel that 'dropped' out of Santa's sleigh last night with all the candy got snowed on sufficiently to be mostly buried and the kids haven't spotted it yet. The sun only hits there in the afternoon, but there's a good chance it will melt just enough. I can't wait until they see it.

When they took the stuff out of their stockings (silly putty, socks, pens, archie comics etc) they were very happy and made NO mention of the candy and chocolate they usually get. That makes it all worthwhile for me.

Okay, okay, I"ll have a rest. Blech.


----------



## GaryC

Nice score, Matt Santa did you good

Sandra, looks like being banished is a good thing. Enjoy

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Merry Christmas Gary. Anything good in the coffee this morning?

Randy- every family needs a crazy uncle. Merry Christmas.

Here's the view from our kitchen window this morning.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, just regular coffee. Had my special coffee yesterday when the family got together. Melissa (wife) and daughter both working today so we did ours early. However, son and two grandsons will be here in a couple of hours. They are going out to the pond to shoot skeet with their new shotguns. 
Your back yard is pretty. That's the kind I like. Snow in a picture 
Enjoy your day


----------



## DamnYankee

Matt - got a set myself and I really like them, especially the driver

After all these years the extended family has figured out I like tools!
To go along with my *FREE JET JWL-1240 LATHE* ( I learned that from Randy) 
...Robert Sorby Set of 3 Woodturning Tools (Mom & Dad)
...Wixey Mini Digital Height Gauge (MIL #1)
...$50 Woodcraft Gift Card (FIL & MIL#2)
... Stanley SW #92 (Wife)


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, the yard looks incredible. Enjoy the time with family.

Gary, skeet shooting sounds like a great time.

Here is what I got my wife for Christmas. Well, one set of items, anyhow. I had a second set of more traditional "wife gifts" in case this didn't go over well. Turns out she took to the lathe and will be working on making stuff … as soon as I either build or buy a stand. If she really takes to it, I'll upgrade the tools to something of significantly higher quality.


----------



## DamnYankee

Nicely done Chris


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, DY.


----------



## ssnvet

A lathe, turning tools AND turning book! Wow! Any chance she'll let you play with them? :^)

Nice gifts.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of crazy in-laws…. We're off for Christmas dinner at my wife's aunt's house. Spiral cut ham and "shredded" potatoes, baked in heavy cream. I've never seen anyone make potatoes like she does. I think it's an Irish thing…. They're awesome.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, you've passed the probationary period with flying colors. Great gifts for your wife.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. We have been married 22 years and this is the first time I have ever purchased something mechanical for her (although I also had a box with a book, neck messager, back messager, and foot massager, etc, just in case the lathe didn't go well). She likes to do things together, so this is my way of including her. She already said she may just take over the shop, which is a good sign.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## DamnYankee

Okay those of you that turn….my new-to-me lathe does not have a faceplate or chuck…since I will need to purchase one or the other which do you recommend? (Yes I realize prices are very different)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Faceplate or chuck?
Both are useful. 
It all come down to personal preferences and how you plan to turn. 
Myself, I love my chuck so much that I recently got a second one so I could leave my flat jaws on one and dovetail #2 jaws on the other. 
I don't remember the last time I used a faceplate.

I hope everyone is having a very merry Christmas. 
We had ours yesterday because Lisa is working today. 
I am supervising kids with red rider BB guns.


----------



## DIYaholic

Careful William….
Someone will put an eye out!!! ;^)


----------



## Gene01

My son found me a beautiful 18 Y.O…
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
bottle of Scotch.


----------



## Bagtown

Merry Christmas Everyone.

Pretty quiet up north here.
Wife and I decided to forgo gifts this year and keep things quiet.
Went out to meet a few other folks for a hotel brunch.
Came back and the turkey is in the oven, and I am proofing some brioche dough for dinner rolls.
Watching NetFlix.
Drinking beer and eyeing the Sailor Jerry bottle.
Nephew and his dog "Diesel" are on the way over.
Talked to my granddaughter Betty a couple of times today.

Hope you're all having a great day with loved ones.


----------



## Bagtown

Gene - I love 18 year old

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
bottles of scotch


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like everybody had a good time today! I spent the day hauling wood out of my late grandfather's pole barn. (The property is sold, and today was my last chance) There was a bunch of 200 year old clear pine beams- 3" thick, 20 feet long, 20" wide, not a knot in them! They were floor joists from an 1830's building. My dad helped haul them to grandpa's house when he was a teenager, grandpa moved them to a different house 20 years later, and 20 years after that, I am moving them to my house. Maybe they will actually get turned into something this time?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you mean he couldn't find any fresh stuff??? lol


----------



## Bagtown

Stumpy - *WOW!*


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gotta love old growth pine. Enjoy the "new" lumber


----------



## superdav721

You guys are having a great Christmas.
My prize gift was I took some money my Aunt gave me and bought a new pipe and some fancy tobacco.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Did you buy that "fancy" tobacco from a guy on the corner…
& did he call it "wacky tobacky"???


----------



## bandit571

Got a wee bit of cash in a card, got to go buy a tire tomorrow, and…...if anything is left over, might buy a plane, handplane that is.

Have a tire that makes the van waddle going down the street, just might be a bad belt ( ya think??) Might get a used one, or two to carry me over for awhile. Engine still acting funny, motor mount is still just hanging around.

Working up plans for a Blanket Chest tool chest. Nuttin fancy, just a box…..


----------



## gfadvm

I got NINE flatbed truck loads of brush cut, hauled and burned before the grandkids got here for dinner so I had a good day. Looks like another 9-12 loads and the place will be cleaned up (until the next ice storm)!

My six year old granddaughter is spending the night so she can help haul and burn brush tomorrow. She's trying to earn money for a TV. We'll see how that goes.

Hope all of you all had a great Christmas!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you were able to get some clean-up accomplished….
Just a shame it had to be on Christmas!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

All Stumpy got was a stick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'll come and help. Do you recon I can get one of those 72" flat screens???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's having a real party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I had a quiet Christmas too. Well, it was quiet after about 40 people left, things where cleaned up, and the lights where turned out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

everybody made out like a bandit, except bandit and he just bought a plane and retired…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Pass the scotch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll have a salting run, in the morning!
Caffeinated beverage brewer is prepped….
Alarm is set for 3:00am….
Marty has shown up….

Time for me to depart LJs!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the Pepto-Bismol


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I would share my "Pepto"....
But you don't like anything pink!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm glad you're in another state while you're swinging that steel blade around on 4 hours sleep…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good point Randy, maybe Alka-Seltzer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Did the kids find what they were looking for???


----------



## DIYaholic

4 hours of sleep, combined with intensive napping!!!
Besides, isn't that what coffee is for???

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hot Toddy has been enjoyed and much deserved. I think I'll be calling it another Christmas…..

Night All…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just got back from dinner and my brother in law said he just got reclaimed 4x? Out of a manhattan building. He thinks it's oak I will be going to check that out ASAP to see what it is and if I can use it!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Christmas is over for another year. Kids and I are heading to our beds. I"m getting a bit of sleep, then small game hunting in the morning. Hope all is well for you nubbers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I have all of these choices for breakfast. Apple pie, peach pie pumpkin bread, cookies… This is gonna take a lot of coffee…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Leftover stuffing for breakfast here. Probably to be followed by pumpkin pie.

Kids found the box outside, complete with packing slip.

Christmas is over - the relatives are getting a bit snippy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Peach pie? Never had that before. The peaches we get here are decent only for a few weeks in the summer. The rest of the year, I think they walk here from Guatamala.


----------



## GaryC

mmmmmm coffee….
Mornin to all. Got the day after sludge Going to be a nappin' day


----------



## GaryC

This thing ate my post. 
Slurpin coffee with one eye open. 
Mornin' to all. Hope it's a good day where you are


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbly pals,

74, please pass the Pepto when you find it….

Now that the gift projects are done, I think I'll knock out a few shop projects b4 I start my next "real" project.
1. Build mobile SCMS cart with folding wings.
2. Flip planer knives and tweak the table set up to reduce the snipe.
3. Change the way my air filter is mounted to the ceiling so it doesn't vibrate the house down.
4. Put up the last section of sheet rock.

I can't put off starting daughter # 2's hope chest for much longer than that, as she's getting impatient. I'm using salvaged 4-quarter Mahogany deck boards for the rails and styles on this one, so it should take only a fraction of the time.

I'm chomping at the bit to get started.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did all the cleanup and packed away tables and chairs last night while the wife turned in. She had to work again today. (chuckle, chuckle) She normally takes 2 or 3 days off for Christmas but they were behind on some builds and only got Christmas day off. So I'll be making this my sleazy day and arm wrestling the dog for the couch…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
It's done for another year.

Family headed for Mimi's for breakfast, then to the Desert Sonora Museum. 
Last full day in the warm weather. 
Managed to get most of the wiring holes bored yesterday in son's shop/garage. He's a bit OCD. Holes were EXACTLY 24" above the floor and EXACTLY 2 1/4 in.

'Puter acting up. See ya all later.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt

#2 on your list is what stalled my shop time. If you have a Ridgid, you may want to use PB blaster or something on the bolts before you even attempt to remove them. My bolts were seized and I ended up having to bring it in for service.


----------



## DIYaholic

My morning salting run is completed….
Forecasted to get an inch of snow.
Will need to go out this afternoon sometime….
Either scrape/plow &/or salt again!

Glad everyone had a good Christmas!!

I'm gonna take a nap, while the snow piles up outside….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Almost had a serious meltdown when I turned on my music and it wouldn't play. But after a brief panic and preparing to throw a tantrum, I was able to fix the problem by turning up the volume…..

Everything is good now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

What did you say Marty???
I couldn't hear you, over the stereo!!!


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - wood like that is rare - seriously nice!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Hunting was a bust, but had all three of my boys with me (11, 15, and 21), so it was great regardless.

Peach pie is awesome. My wife made one for Thanksgiving. Unfortunately we didn't have pies for Christmas as there were dozens of cookies. So, pass over a really big piece of sweet potato or pumpkin pie. Make that two pieces.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nap was rudely interrupted….
Time to scrape & salt again….
I think I need lunch….

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' better then a hot ham and cheese sammich with a side order of sweet taters and cranberry salad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You'll be able to stop for lunch as soon as the ice is gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need a little help here Jeff. Matt's screwing everything up with those new Dewalts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Pass the peach pie, I ate mine for breakfast…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where to begin… Cedar chest?? french doors?? kids wagon?? cabinet doors?? headboard?? I better take a nap while I decide…..


----------



## lightcs1776

No peach pie here. Ours was for Thanksgiving. I'm still waiting for sweet potato pie, which my wife makes with a pecan topping. Yum!


----------



## HamS

So many posts. I hate inventory time. 
Sorry the picture is sideways. Next task is making shuttes for this opening.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks real good, Ham. I don't think there are many balanced folks around here, so the sideways picture is just fine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning, afternoon, or something another to you all. 
Well as much as I love all the Christmas cheer of the youngins, 
I think today is my favorite part of Christmas. 
I took decorations down and declared it done.

I found out my big Christmas present was not bought by my boys (partly) as I previously thought. 
The money came from mine as the wife's account. 
It's ok though. I'm not griping. 
I would never have spent that kind of dough on myself. 
And I luckily unloaded enough pens before Christmas (thanks for all the help with that Lucas) to pay for the smoker. 
I found all this out when I thought about buying something extravagant for Lisa and she had to tell me why we didn't have quite as much extra cash as I thought we did.

Everyone had a great time. 
The kids are happy. 
The wife is happy. 
I'm happy with how the smoker smoked a whole ham and a turkey at the same time. 
So all is good.

I hope all of ya'll had a great Christmas as well. 
Now I am faced with a filthy shop that I must clean up. 
That last mad dash just before Christmas always leaves a disaster area at the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, You're talkin' about that mess left from last Christmas, right???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice hole there Ham. Have you thought about making some *shutters* for it???


----------



## JL7

Wow, Marty's really yappy today…....and Matt's screwing everything up….I didn't do it.

Was just out raking the roof…......you southern boys won't understand, but 74, Doe and Mike will get it….

The Christmas Lee Valley gift cards are spent…....now what?


----------



## ssnvet

Ham is cutting holes in the walls! Please be careful, as it can become habit forming :^o

Took the kiddies and cousins to the big sledding hill in town… Now we've got them playing a party game. 6 hours without electronics…. Do you you think they'll survive?

3" of fresh snow and still coming down…. Tractor battery is on the charger in anticipation of tonight's 'fun'.


----------



## superdav721

OK this day was so non productive…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Started the glue-up for my wife's bench, which will be used to hold her lathe. She's sitting in a chair reading her Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Turning, which is a good sign. I'm using Stumpy's plans for a Roubo bench (thanks Stumpy!), but without any holes for bench stops or hold fasts. My only concern is getting the sliding dovetail right (my last attempt at dovetails was like a scene from a horror movie).

Matt, 3" of snow sounds great. Bet the kids used up plenty of energy sledding.

Dave, we all have an unproductive day once in a while.


----------



## Gene01

Took the grandkids to the Arizona-Sonora Desert Musum. They had a blast. Wore gramma and me out. 
Had a picnic, too. Had them convinced we were having elephant ear sandwiches with bread made from Javalina hair. Ice cream for desert was made from hippopotomus milk. They didn't mind. They scarfed it all down.
Headed back for the mesa tomorrow. Gonna miss this warm weather.


----------



## ssnvet

Snow is plowed, cars cleared off and the cousins and in-laws have hit the road.

Pondering whether or not I have enough energy left to do anything in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing accomplished today other then a nap and some beer drank. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day…..

Although, today was a pretty good day…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, what could possibly be better than a day of rest and cold beverages???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did warm up the shop today with the intentions of going out there. I was always told it was the thought that counts…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Good thinking, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, you have really hit bottom, haven't you? Everyone knows that raking the roof is something you do in the fall when the leaves are on it…..


----------



## ssnvet

My roof rake is at the ready in the barn Jeff. Fortunately, we had a big mealtime earier this week and most of the snow melted off. But now there's an ice dam to worry about.


----------



## JL7

Right O Matt, those big mealtime's can melt some ice…..(just funnin' ya)......yes, I've lived a lifetime of ice dams and it's suppose to warm up here this weekend, so the snow must go…....It's just more manual labor than I'm used too, which is any manual labor at all!


----------



## JL7

Pass the beer's Marty…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, How would one of those hot water power washers work on the roof ice and snow. Just thought you might need a little *********************************** engineering help up there in Yankee country 

Only got 5 loads of brush cut, hauled and burned before the village morons decided to go look at their horses they hadn't seen since before Christmas.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…...it's still freezing here you know…...even hot water will eventually freeze!

Gotta keep some water for those horses…..crazy times in OK…...sounds like a busy day…......5 loads is probably a bunch…...good day…eh?


----------



## DamnYankee

Still no winter precip here in Charlotte NC


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, we would be happy to send some down …


----------



## lightcs1776

Shop Fox vice arrived. Another step toward becoming an actual woodworker (right now I'm just pretending, but don't tell anyone).

It is time for some sleep. Y'all stay safe and have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Breakfast was at 8:00am….
Lunch was had at 5:00PM!!!
No Marty, I didn't wait for the ice to melt.

Non productive days, Dave….
Can't say that I can relate to that.
Oh wait, yeah I can!!!

Sleep is needed….
However, the cold ones are seeking some attention!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

MY body is sore….
My mind is wiped….
Eyes refuse to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Lots to catch up on . . .

Faceplate or chuck: I have a Oneway Talon that I use the most and have gradually added jaw sets as I needed them. I also have a Barracuda that's pretty small (I think William would just laugh at it) but it's well made and it came with some extra jaw sets. I suggest you get a chuck with a key, not tommy bars. I *hate *tommy bars; they always fall into piles of chips and dust or - even worse - roll under something so there's a lot of grovelling to find it. Everything depends on what you plan to do.


----------



## GaryC

Is there a purpose for today?


----------



## Gene01

It's elusive, Gary.


----------



## GaryC

Must be, Gene. Are you traveling today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day Nubbers & Nubbettes,

The purpose of today….
Remove a layer of ice from walkways, driveways & parking lots!
Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!

Coffee is being consumed….
Hoping to get the energy to "break the ice"!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Purpose today??? The only one that I see is Friday is needed to kick off the weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll make another attempt to go to the shop again today. I made it there yesterday, but then got called off due to cold beverages…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Coffee is in hand, so it's already a good day.


----------



## HamS

Morning,

That is not a hole in the wall,it is a wall around a hole. Trust me,that was a MAJOR element in the designer's plan for the kitchen remodel. Finishing that detail was almost finishing the job. I only have one cabinet repair and the baseboards left!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Baseboards??? We don't need no stinkin' baseboards… Damn, Now I gotta go make baseboards to finish my kitchen job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna ease into this shop work thing by building some stake sides for a wagon. How hard can that be, right???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just order the first 10 seasons of The Woodwright's Shop on DVD. See you guys in about a month


----------



## boxcarmarty

If we need anything, we'll have Roy call ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Close your eyes!

Nubbers & Nubbettes,
If we chip in and purchase the rest of "The Woodwright's Shop" DVDs….
We could keep Stumpy away for even longer!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give us a contest while you're gone. Jeff is gettin' board…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Doe - thanks for the input. I have a 1940 Montgomery-Ward lathe (8") with a face plate. I now also have the 1978 JET JWL-1240 but it does not have a face plate or chuck and of course the faceplate I have won't work on the Jet. From what I've seen chuck is more versatile but are much more costly.


----------



## superdav721

Get lots of rare earth magnets and plaster your stuff all over the lathe.
What I wand is a good light with a magnetic base.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
You may be able to find a spindle adapter (?), that will allow you to mount the face plate to the JET lathe. Although, it may be more cost effective (in the long run) to just get an appropriate face plate.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to do battle with ICE!!!

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas is in the neighborhood…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, I would never laugh about your small chuck. 
There have been a few times that I thought it would have been nice to have something smaller than my full size chuck.


----------



## ssnvet

I owe, I owe, back to the salt mines I go!

Hey, somebody has to keep Randy's spreader filled up :^)

Looks like the world didn't end while I was away.


----------



## KTMM

I am in the neighborhood. Debating on my next project….


----------



## bandit571

"and the blue and silver just matched the hair in Grandma's wig"

Well, here is the "Silver"









and here is the "Blue"









Taken with a brand new "red" camera-ooski that I need to learn all about.

A "new" used tire for the van ( $35) plus two new lug nuts. a back tire had seperated it's belts, and piled them up on one side of the tire.

Too many meals, too much to eat. Nowadays, I like some NFL fullbacks…..220 lbs, 5'11" tall, and…can't run worth a crap.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You've learned something about that new "red" camera-ooski….
You pictures are right side up!!!

You'll need to give us the low down on that Kobalt plane. Is it worth the money???

Matt,
You were uh, uh gone???
Thanks for keeping me stocked in salt!!!


----------



## ssnvet

One hour to go….

these one day work weeks are killin' me.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday ended one hour ago!!!
Na na na na naaaa!!!!

But I don't have the entire weekend off! ;^(


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. I use my Dremill set for all kinds of stuff… mostly I use the cut off and sanding wheels, but it sure is handy when you need it.


----------



## lightcs1776

hey Randy, I took the day of … na na na na naaaa - grin.


----------



## bandit571

I got off work LASt Saturday MORNING, and I go back to work Next Saturday evening

Just the way the schedule ran, i guess .......


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Bandit, you win.


----------



## Doe

Shameless, Woodcraft has a Nova on sale. It comes with a 1-1/4"x 8 TPI insert. What kind of adapter do you need? I might have adapters hanging around. I'm not sure though; I was tiding up about 6 months ago and I know I wondered why I was keeping them. I can't remember the result of the wondering.


----------



## boxcarmarty

hey Randy, I took the winter off … na na na na naaaa - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
"...winter off…"
You're always a little off!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

I have been off for a week and I LOVE it!


----------



## ssnvet

I got some shop time after dinner…. Breaking down some partial plywood sheets for my SCMS stand build.

First time I've cut any larger panels (4'x4') since I finished up the saw rehab and outfeed table…. So nice, safe and easy. I don't have to call my wife down to support the far ends any more :^)

Next task is to layout and drill pocket holes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt.
With holes in your pockets….
You'll lose all your change!!!


----------



## Gene01

Evenin'.
Left Tucson at 07:30 and pulled in at home at 13:30. We've made that drive dozens of times but, the beauty of it is always amazing.
It's a five hour drive usually, but we stopped for some Chorizo e huevos about 09:00. Excellent meal.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy is a fart smeller…. And with three kids, trust me, I ain't gots no change….

Here's a resurrected photo from the design I posted…..










It's only been 2 years :-o


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Since it is almost as easy to build one, as it is to build two….
You can just cut all the pieces, flat pack it & then ship it to me!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Got the last of the ice storm damage cut, hauled , and burned today (16 loads total). I am wasted!

Marty, You never came to fix the crapper and now we have a BIG plumbing problem at the clinic: the septic tank has cracks in it and they want $8000 to fix it!!! Not sure what we'll do as we certainly can't afford $8000!


----------



## DamnYankee

News on lathe…
Turned out faceplate from Montgomery-Ward lathe did fit Jet lathe….didn't think it would 
Bought Woodriver chuck with Christmas gift cards.
Came to realize Jet lathe DOES NOT have a Morse Taper spindle or tailstock. Now to figure out how to replace or adapt them or I will need to figure out how/where to set up both lathes.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey fellas. What's cooking


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I'm gonna start working on the table for my drill press any ideas on the best way to mount it to the cast table. I have some pictures here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55872 and you'll see why I ask. I was think of laminating the table to the thickness of the cast table and running a cleat underneath to kind of sandwich it together


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Have you considered duct tape??? ;^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy,
Honestly it hadn't crossed my mind


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

How goes the salting/plowing


----------



## DIYaholic

Only had to work 5 hours today.
Tomorrow should only be 2 hours!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Nice buddy. It's nice when you get a break. Even if it is a little one


----------



## superdav721

boo!
Rex report!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great inquiry there, Dave!

I'm gonna check the softness/firmness of my pillow….
5:00am is just around the corner!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shameless, not many lathes I've seen or read about came without morse taper hollowed shafts, except for shop smith. There are always exceptions though. 
Anyways, if you know what size shaft and thread pitch your lathe has, PSI still offers tons of screw on accessories. If you have an oddball shaft and thread size, they offer adapters to conquer that issue as well.

The only thing I really use my morse taper for anymore is my pen mandrel. If I use centers, I have a screw on thing that goes on over the headstock shaft. Then I have an assortment of size and style centers that screws into that. It was a set that I bought from PSI.

And if you do want to turn pens, hey, they offer a screw on over the head stock shaft style mandrel thingy for that as well.

If you can tell what size shaft and threads, I'll try to get out my laptop tomorrow and post links to some of my favorite accessories in the sizes that'll fit your lathe.


----------



## Doe

Temp is above freezing now. Sounds like a giant bowl of Rice Krispies out back. The only branches that fell in our yard are hardly worth turning, but the neighbors had some damage.

















The chickadees are pretty ticked off because the feeder is covered in icicles. They're quite vocal when they're mad at you.









We went out yesterday (wood store had 20% off all wood). The world is a beautiful place-and very fierce.


----------



## Doe

While the power was off, we had the gas fireplace on. I didn't think it would work; I figured anything with a switch needed electricity to work. Does anyone know how this magic happens? I also made stock out of all the stuff in the fridge. I wouldn't say that we were warm but at least we weren't wearing coats. The only down side, other than worrying about having a boiled Christmas dinner, was that there was no hot water. We have a tankless water heater which is wonderful, but works on electricity.


----------



## Doe

Santa brought me the twelve planes of Christmas and a JessEm Mite-R-Slide









To paraphrase Ricky Riccardo, I got some planing to do. . .

By the way, when I was cleaning one of my other planes, I found a faint stamp on it from the Union Tool Co. Cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

William and company, you've made me realize that I know very little about lathes. there seems to be a lot more to them than I ever imagined. I thought you just stuck a piece of wood between tgebtwo ends and tightened it down, then started turning.

doe, the chickedies might not like the ice, but the trees sure look pretty nice. Enjoy the planes. You certainly won't be bored this winter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, you do stick the wood between centers and start turning. However, that is only a starting point. After you turn that first spinning piece and make fancy firewood, the addiction starts and you start spending a small fortune on accessories to do so much more.

Doe, you need to come on down to Mississippi and allow me and my boys to teach you a little about survival. Stories like yours remind me of hurricane Katrina around here. We lived in town when that hit and I laughed, and shook my head constantly, about all the panic and fear all around me, while me and my family carries on as usual. 
We have a deep freeze, so food was not a problem. As long as you keep it closed it will keep food frozen for days on end. If it does start thawing too much, I have a small generator that I have just for that purpose, refereeing my frozen goods. 
Next up is cooking. We have cookers that run on but acne and keep at least 20 gallons on hand. We have Coleman stoves that use white gas that we keep at least 10 gallons on hand. And if all else fails, I know how to build a fire and cook over it. 
I resented it some when I was a kid, but I realized now how lucky I am that I grew up dirt poor. I remember one such stretch of childhood that we lived with no electricity or running water. I'm not talking about because of a disaster. We lived that way for a few years, and everything we eat was either grown or shot by us. If you took a bath, you carried water, you built a fire, heated the water, and poured it into a #3 wash tub. 
I thought we had it hard. I realize now how blessed I am to know how to survive without all the modern conveniences. However, even though I teach them all I can, I just pray my kids never have to live that way out of necessity. 
It was funny though the first time I explained the concept to my kids of a slop jar. 
How many of you know what a slop jar is?
All my fellow country folks keep your mouths shut. 
If we can have fun with this one we are going to organize a snife hunt next.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everyone…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, you do stick the wood between centers and start turning. However, that is only a starting point. After you turn that first spinning piece and make fancy firewood, the addiction starts and you start spending a small fortune on accessories to do so much more.

Doe, you need to come on down to Mississippi and allow me and my boys to teach you a little about survival. Stories like yours remind me of hurricane Katrina around here. We lived in town when that hit and I laughed, and shook my head constantly, about all the panic and fear all around me, while me and my family carries on as usual. 
We have a deep freeze, so food was not a problem. As long as you keep it closed it will keep food frozen for days on end. If it does start thawing too much, I have a small generator that I have just for that purpose, refereeing my frozen goods. 
Next up is cooking. We have cookers that run on but acne and keep at least 20 gallons on hand. We have Coleman stoves that use white gas that we keep at least 10 gallons on hand. And if all else fails, I know how to build a fire and cook over it. 
I resented it some when I was a kid, but I realized now how lucky I am that I grew up dirt poor. I remember one such stretch of childhood that we lived with no electricity or running water. I'm not talking about because of a disaster. We lived that way for a few years, and everything we eat was either grown or shot by us. If you took a bath, you carried water, you built a fire, heated the water, and poured it into a #3 wash tub. 
I thought we had it hard. I realize now how blessed I am to know how to survive without all the modern conveniences. However, even though I teach them all I can, I just pray my kids never have to live that way out of necessity. 
It was funny though the first time I explained the concept to my kids of a slop jar. 
How many of you know what a slop jar is?
All my fellow country folks keep your mouths shut. 
If we can have fun with this one we are going to organize a snife hunt next.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for the double post. 
Don't know how that happened. I'm on my phone.

Morning Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William has a rapid fire finger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I figured out how to get rid of Debbie's POS S10. I just had to break out the checkbook and buy her a fully loaded Ford Explorer XLT… Ouch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What happened to the Rex report???


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I don't mind spending money on stuff for the wife, so I hope she gets that incurable addiction.

I know what a slop bucket is. My granddad grew up in West Virginia and didn't have running water for many years. Of course, it was common back then. I've been what people today call poor, where I had to walk because I couldn't afford gas and there was no such thing as going out anywhere. However, I still never went hungry so it was nothing compared to those what are truly poor. Personally, I think we as a society do ourselves harm when we don't know how to be self sufficient.

Y'all enjoy the morning. I have got to get another cup of coffee.


----------



## Gene01

A slop jar has, thankfully, been erased from my lexicon and memory for some time.


----------



## GaryC

Amen to that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Self sufficient is homemade biscuits with deer sausage gravy, Yum…..


----------



## DIYaholic

And here I thought self sufficient meant….
Being able to pay ones bar tab!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm going to have to get me some venison next year. That just sounds too good.


----------



## Gene01

BOO!


----------



## GaryC

One of them is really cute… the other….well…..


----------



## lightcs1776

very cool, Gene.


----------



## ssnvet

Our house was built with surviving a New England ice storm in mind. Central wood burning masonary heater can keep the main part of the house toasty (we close off the add'n, which was built with no plumbing). We have a generator transfer panel that runs five circuits (one of which is the well pump). Instead of paying for a temp. power hook up, I bought a 5KW generator and built the house with it. Now it's in the barn ready to go. I try to keep at least 10 gal of diesel for the tractor and 25 gal. of gas on site during the winter. If there's an emergency, I can fire up a snow machine and get to the clinic in the village.

My wife worked in St. Petersburg Russia for a few years and knew old timers who lived through the siege of Leningrad and they drilled it into her that you must always have a cache of food. This served her well a few years later when she lived in Moscow and was holed up in her apartment for 2 weeks during the attempted coup against Yeltsin (tanks in the street). So to this day, she keeps the freezer and pantry stocked at all times.

Were not preppers (yet) but if you live in these parts and your not ready for an ice storm, your gonna live to regret it.


----------



## GaryC

Need that stock of coffee, too


----------



## ssnvet

Heading down to the shop to work on the carcass for the SCMS build.

Pocket hole time


----------



## bandit571

Randy: IF one takes the time to tune up a Kobalt #4 smooth plane









It can be a decent enough plane. $30 is about what most of my Fee-Bay smooth planes run, counting shipping. The next step up is a bedrock style smoother from Wood River @ $110 or so. Since i have both of these, might try a few test runs to see which is better. NO! There is ZERO cash for anything with a LV or LN on it. $30 I can manage to save up for.

Kobalt as sells two types of block planes. Since i already have six block planes in the shop, did not see any need to buy another one.

Gave a small #33 scrub plane a workout this morning as well









2×4 was covered in a blue paint, and had a high spot, right down the middle. Windsor #33, with a Stumpy 3" radius iron, is one hungry little critter. Barely had the iron out, still took a wildassed shaving.


----------



## Doe

HAH! I know what a slop jar is (but never used one). AND I've used an outhouse (but not for 50 years). Ok, I'm an urban person with great faith in the hydro company. I should have put the stuff from the fridge into the garage and in a bin on the back deck. Gerry talked about cooking Christmas dinner in the smoker but I said that it wouldn't work because it was -13 C (I don't do math well either - its higher than 0 F) even though we had lots of charcoal and I was willing to sacrifice some maple I had stored away (not the birds eye please). I have no idea whether it would have worked or not.

I grew up a first generation Canadian Finn. I camped, fished (ice and not ice), boiled in a sauna and jumped in lakes, used an outhouse. Not anymore thanks. My sister bought a bit of land with a bunch of Finns as neighbors and lives in a trailer during the summer. I admire her but I like furnaces, air conditioners, and electric appliances.

You country folk can just stop laughing now. I can hear you from here.


----------



## Gene01

Here's one of the country folk that ain't laughing. 
While we can survive for a week or so without electricity, I'd rather not.


----------



## GaryC

Amen to that


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grew up in a suburb that my parents likely couldn't afford. Never went hungry but the big yellow bags of puffed wheat cereal and powdered milk signalled when things were extra lean. I had enough country cousins to have made many visits to the outhouse in the middle of the night or use the chamber pot, which I presume is the same thing as the slop pail….


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the road to Antigonish. My MIL's neighbour for the past 60 years passed away over Christmas so we're heading to NS for the funeral. This lady was the last of MIL's original neighbours, so she's announced this will be her last winter in her house. So it looks like 2014 is going to bring plenty of change.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, you're close. The difference is one of quantity….and aggregation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I'm with Doe- fond of modern amenities.

But since I'm rambling - I learned the value of hard work by completely paying my way through university. While my classmates were partying, I worked 4-5 nights a week in a bar and restaurant. Scholarship covered tuition and books, my pay covered rent, and tips were for groceries. No tips - no groceries. When my shifts were cut at work I moved into a one room apartment and shared a bathroom down the hall with some less than upstanding men. I would wait by my door until I didn't hear anyone and then run to the bathroom with my can of Comet. Gives me the creeps to think about it now.

When I started dating my husband just after graduation he would make comments about my fridge being empty. He was embarrassed when he realized it was because I couldn't afford to buy much.

Did I mention it's a 5 hour drive???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, so if the chamber pot gets full enough to slop….


----------



## Gene01

CAREFULLY *74*, very carefully!


----------



## DIYaholic

I did battle with a few more icy walkways….
Only one large one to go (someday, around April maybe)!!!

Then the vibrator motor, on the salter decided it needed a permanent vacation….
Replaced that this afternoon. So, now I'm ready for the next snowy, icy or solid rain assault. Which just happens to be tomorrow night into Monday morning. 1" - 3" of a winter mix is predicted!!!

We used "slop buckets" in the food service industry….
I'm thinking' our definitions are waaaaaaay different!!!

My definition of "roughing it" is drinking cocktails out of plastic cups, or consuming a "non-usual" beer!!! 
Modern amenities are MANDATORY!!!
I am willing to "rough it", but only while camping!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I apologize if I've created any bad memories for anyone. 
While I too enjoy modern conveniences, I also look back on those times we had little. 
I never considered myself poor then though. 
I never went hungry though, and never will due to the skills I learned. 
Looking back, some of the happiest times in my life was when I had very little to speak of. 
There's always been a standing philosophy in my house though, both when it was my grandma's house and now that it's my house. If you leave my house hungry, it's your own dang fault.

Had to go carry my wife to her mother's grave today. 
We rode around a bit in the town where she and I both finished school. 
The song twenty years ago, by Kenny Rogers, came up on my wife's MP3 player playlist. 
It occurred to me as I listened, it has been over two decades since I graduated school. 
It has been close to fifteen years since she and I married. 
And it has been over a decade since the two people who raised me (grandma and uncle JC) passed away. 
I looked in the back seat and told my kids that they better stay at home and enjoy their childhood as long a they can. 
I left home at sixteen and that seems like yesterday. 
Where does the time go?

Now back to what I was talking about. 
Anyone up for snife hunting?


----------



## Momcanfixit

What the heck is snife ?
And any bad memories are a reminder of why we should count our blessings.


----------



## bandit571

There was a show, called "Spin & Marty" way back when. They did a show about snipe hunting. Involves a flashlight, and a large burlap bag. Plus whatever else the "Veteran Snipe Hunter" deems worthy.

Have to leave for work in a bit, as I have the next three nights as "work Nights" Then two off, then two on. Strange schedules….

Try starting out, with a kid on the way, working for $3.33 an hour. No food stamps, no welfare stuff. Could walk to work for awhile, unti we found a "better' place to live. Then driving was 17 miles one way. This was back about 72-73…


----------



## DIYaholic

I went on a snipe hunt, back when I was a boy scout….
I was a "chaser", that would chase the snipe down the beach and into the group holding the burlap sacks.
No snipe were ever caught, but many a "catcher" had them scurry by!!!


----------



## superdav721

Doe the plane porn is not good for me to look at.
Holly cow Marty…..
Stumpy check it out.
http://chiselandforge.com/forging/door-pulls/


----------



## lightcs1776

Absolutely, Sandra. It's good to look back and see how we have been blessed. I wouldn't trade a day of struggle as the lessons learned are priceless.


----------



## gfadvm

Most of us country folks have had to "rough it" at some point in our lives so we do know how to survive if we have to.

Got more good news today: the tractor has a broken crankshaft so I guess I'll learn how to get along without a tractor. Right on the heels of the $8000 plumbing disaster at the clinic! I just keep telling myself: "if money will fix it, it ain't a problem!"


----------



## JL7

That's some tough news Andy…....broken crankshaft, never good. Plumbing disaster, never good. Hang in there, the new years coming…...

Cool video Dave….

So many posts, I'm way behind….........was snife hunting….


----------



## superdav721

snipe
bird
Snipe hunting is when you Dad hands you a bag and a flashlight at night. He sends you outside and tells you dont come back till the sack is full of snipes.
Kinda like cow tippin.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snipe.. I think I get it. It's what you send someone to hunt when you don't have any wild geese for them to chase.


----------



## JL7

Cow tipping and snipe (snife) hunting are always a good time…....I'm pretty sure Marty invented both of them…..

I've been cleaning the shop for a couple of days and ran across this weird piece of 8/4 Maple burl…..re-sawd and glued it back together and got this:










Too weird to hang in the living room or not? Your opinion?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Snife. Snipe. 
However you spell it, there is no such thing. 
The hunt changes depending on the tracking skills and available wilderness and age of the hunter. 
My uncle took me deep in the wood and left me with a bag and a flashlight so he could go run them towards me. 
I found him at camp laughing his butt off about four hours later after he'd left me. 
My own kids would have gotten lost that deep in the wilderness. 
So I stayed close and just scared the crap out of them as they walked by the bush I was hidden behind.

Thanks for tolerating all my reminiscing today folks. 
For some odd reason I have been doing a lot of that lately. 
I am deeply sorry if I've bothered anyone with it. 
Truth be known, I think I know why. 
For some rhyme or reason, I have missed a few loved ones who have passed away more than usual this Christmas. 
It has occurred to me that some of my closest friends are people I met on something calle a stumpy thread and I've never even met most of them in person. 
I guess that's the drawback to being somewhat of a loner. 
I wonder if that is why I had so many kids, so There would be little chance of being alone?
If I think about it like that, it even makes all these grown youngins moving back home a great thing.

There is one more thing that has made this season hard on me. 
This is the first time in my life that I went all the way through Christmas without at least hearing from every one of my youngins. 
Out oldest has decide that he wants nothing to do with his family because apparently I "was too hard on him growing up". 
That's what he says. 
Anyway, I know that in time he'll realize that any hardship I put on him was out of love. 
Until then though, all I want is for him to be here so I can hug him and tell him I do love him with all my heart.

Thank you all for listening. 
You all make good therapists. 
I missed my appointment with my regular therapist this month. 
Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,

Hugh Hefner's living room….
No problem!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..how are the clocks?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,

Wax and wane all you want.
The snipe hunt brought back many good memories…
So, no complaints here!

But just to keep things professional….
Where do you want me to send the bill? ;^)


----------



## JL7

William, I get it…...

Some great people here. And your son WILL get it some day. I went through the same thing with my son and it did click. Some tough love is necessary…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll be working on them tomorrow.
Then a salting run Sunday night/Monday morning, and back to work on them.


----------



## JL7

Cool Randy…..looking forward to it!

Been 40* or so here the last 2 days…...just crazy warm compared to the last month…..lot's of snow scraping going on today…..but the "wintery mix" and plummeting temps are rolling in tonight…....


----------



## superdav721

William snipes do exist.









A snipe is any of about 25 wading bird species in three genera in the family Scolopacidae. They are characterized by a very long, slender bill and crypsis plumage. The Gallinago snipes have a nearly worldwide distribution, the Lymnocryptes Jack Snipe is restricted to Asia and Europe and the Coenocorypha snipes are found only in the Outlying Islands of New Zealand. The three species of painted snipe are not closely related to the typical snipes, and are placed in their own family, the Rostratulidae.


----------



## ssnvet

Busy day here… shoveled the snow out of the 1-ton, made a big dump run, went to the town garage for more salt and sand, spread some at the end of the drive, filled my diesel cans and topped off the tractor in perpetration for Sunday nights weather.

Then I spent the afternoon in the shop working on the SCMS stand and made good progress.

Going to BLOG this one just for kiks and giggles.


----------



## Momcanfixit

YES Jeff, it's too weird for the living room. Neat in a wood way but unless you're shacked up with Red Green, I wouldn't suggest it.

And William, ramble on. I wear my heart on my sleeve here too. When I'm watching the clouds roll by, I think about doing an LJ tour- start at Matt's with some of his wife's cooking and then continue South ending at Rex's in Texas making the appropriate stops along the way. It's fun to pipe dream.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'll be looking forward to reading/following your blog.
I need to build me a miter saw station.
I like the rendering of yours. May have to consider some of those features.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff the burl turned out amazing, but it looks like an evil bat demon…. Not for my LR, but you can hang it next to your voodoo mask collection

:^o


----------



## Momcanfixit

Of course you could all save me the trip and come up here for a lobster boil.

Although you twang talkers may freeze to death, even in the Spring…. 

Headed for bed. G'night Irene.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff- it looks like ALF!


----------



## ssnvet

Your welcome any time Sandra… Bring the family by the next time you take the Down Easter to Bean Town.


----------



## DIYaholic

An LJ Tour….
What a great Idea!
I just hope we don't all take one at the same time….
No one will be home, when we ring the door bell!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Your welcome any time Sandra… Bring the family by the next time you take the Down Easter to Bean Town.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "Twang talkers"- Several of us resemble that comment!


----------



## JL7

Good feedback folks, thanks….

Here's the summary:




























EDIT: forgot the evil bat demon:










EDIT 2: Added Owl:










EDIT 3: Added Moth Man:


----------



## superdav721

Jeff looks like an owl to me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I didn't know they had boils up there. I did a shrimp boil at my folks in Georgia (my wife and I put it on). I always thought it was a Southern thing.


----------



## JL7

Owl added…...48 minutes left to edit the post….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If that board were large/thick enough….
It would make a cool seat/back for a chair.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's progress….


----------



## lightcs1776

Great progress Matt. I like the plans.


----------



## JL7

Randy…..good thinking…..I'll ship it to ya…....it will likely become the "creepy" thing that LJ friends ship to their other LJ friends…....


----------



## KTMM

That board looked like an owl to me at first, but then it hit me.

MOTH MAN










Oh yeah, don't ship that board to me. Bad enough I had to see it here…..


----------



## JL7

Looking good there Matt…....Small stock storage??


----------



## JL7

Thanks Lucas…..post updated…


----------



## KTMM

I like that cart too Matt.

Jeff, you might want to burn that board. I'm not paranoid, just saying….. Or you could ship it somewhere that could use a good curse…...


----------



## JL7

It is creepy…...I wonder if Marty would like it?


----------



## superdav721

Jeff he lives between me and William. There is a plot in there somewhere.


----------



## ssnvet

*....Small stock storage??*

It's for cut offs ~24" long and shorter…. Widths are 6", 5.5", 4" & 3.5"

I need to get organized, so I can see what I've got.


----------



## JL7

I like it Matt…...I've got lot's of candidates for that kind of storage…...you should sell those dividers…...people would buy them…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
If that board sees Marty, it would be scared straight (grained)!!!

Matt,
Love the shorts organization!!!

Lucas,
There will be NO curses here….
This is a family friendly site!!!


----------



## KTMM

It'd really look creepy if you filled those holes with some red epoxy….. Just sayin'


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Randy…..as Eddie would say…."you ain't right"........

Where is Eddie…..? And Rex?


----------



## ssnvet

Time to hit the shower and pass out… See ya.


----------



## JL7

OK Lucas…...Red epoxy?? First you're saying cursed, now red epoxy…...I'm thinking about it…


----------



## JL7

We're dropping 45 degrees tonight…......that's just crazy…....


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Matt,
Get ready for the next onslaught!!!


----------



## KTMM

Still looks like the mothman…. The red eyes would complete it.

In other news, Jim Hart (Good Wood Etc.) Is coming through town next Friday morning, at that time I'll have some more butternut and basswood stock. Can't wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Union Break"....
Then time to give my pillow a reason for existing!!!


----------



## JL7

How does one make red epoxy? Food coloring?


----------



## KTMM

I saw a product when I was researching clear epoxy, it was a set of dyes for coloring the stuff….

EDIT: Pigments not dyes….


----------



## JL7

I'm a little leary of investing too much into this project, as it will likely be burned at the stake…....but like the input…....and now I want to learn how to make red epoxy…...Thanks Lucas….


----------



## DIYaholic

It got above freezing today… That's good….
Above freezing temps forecasted for tomorrow. That's great….
Dropping to 4° come Tuesday!!! That's NOT good!!!

Time to call it quits….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Just wait Randy…...we're sending the really cold %^$# your way…..sleep good!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

OK Marty, your Rex report as requested.

My Christmas was quite a bit different than I planed, They discharged me from the hospital 5 hours ago.Not many parties, and the food was terrible, no Christmas fare, but all the enemas you wanted (or didn't)


----------



## JL7

Hey Rex! Good to here ya!


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear about the all &^%$#.........


----------



## JL7

Rex - for the old night crew…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Bummer on the Christmas incarceration!
Good to see you!!
They say it is better to give, than to receive….
I feel that way regarding your enemas!!!

Well,
I've been to church today….
Had to check the parking lot for the "slickery factor"....
All was clear and safe, for the morning worshippers!!!

Jeff,
I wish you would keep the frigid temps to yourself!!!


----------



## Doe

Dave, sorry, I didn't mean to shock you. Is your heart ok now?

Jeff, you could sell that for big bucks to the weird Goth types who are into vampires.

Sandra, you are totally right. Sometimes I wish I could forget the bad things but then I wouldn't be who I am today (sigh). Now I just wish I was me but younger and thinner.

William, I agree with Jeff, he'll learn eventually. I remember when our 15 year old daughter raged at us because we wanted to know where she was going and how she was getting home. We were living in downtown Toronto and there were lots of bad things happening to girls ('nuff said). Years later she apologized and said that she knew that we just cared about her safety.

Randy, that boggles the mind . . what if we had a tour and nobody was home. . .

Lucas, what did you see about pigments for epoxy? I want to try that.

Rex, so much for clean living. Bummer. (sorry, I'm getting a bit giddy)


----------



## Gene01

Here's how it's done in my shop. 
You can buy it at several places. Here is one seller. One of the least expensive sellers, too.
The powdered stuff is easier to work with (measure) than the liquid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning. Coffee needed desperately. 
Andy we twang a bit here too. 'Brown' 'boat' and 'Co-op' are amusing.
Need coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Rex,

Happy New Rear!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
LMAO!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Since I'm in another province this weekend, I checked out the tools on kijiji. There has been a 1.75 hp Sawstop with all the bells and whistles posted off and on in the last year in Halifax. The guy wants 2800 which isn't horrid, but not great. So I emailed him again offering 2000 last night. Of course I hadn't planned on coughing up that amount of cash on anything, so maybe he'll actually bite.

I'm hiding in MILs basement with my coffee. Today will be Mass at the convent (yes, I'm serious) then to a wake, with a few social calls along the way. The kids are great and will be polite, but it's a long day for them. I'll complain about it here, but it's part of being a family. Darn, I almost gagged saying that.

Any Kahlua for the coffee?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Randy.

Rex's new alphabet - a b c d e f g h i j k no enemas please….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Seriously folks, spending Christmas in hospital was not all that bad, there was a home made festive sprit with those able to pull out of a coma for a while.
Ingenious party snacks where made, like hot turkey wings , using turkey feet - each one came with a manly tooth pick nail on the end capable of extracting foreign objects from any molar ar set of dentures. There were games of chance, like removing masks and spreading germs round, like swapping your decease, making it hell for the doctors. There were board games - after someone donated some gall stones to use as counters, a Barium drinking contest, where on guy who won turned a sort of violet color.
Show time was provided by the nurses with a stripper demo, followed by a sponge bath and farting contest. One guy got Jesus and miraculously "cured" several inmates who were discharged after a motion was passed.
Worst game was the pissing into a cup at various distances as a lot fell short and the floor got very slippery.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
*74*, no Kahlua here, but Irish whiskey and whipped cream is good. Hope the guy bites. 2K ain't bad.

Hey now, let's not be making Rex the butt of our jokes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex,
Love you stories!!!
Although you lack tact, you sense of humor is still intact!!!
I wish the best to you this coming New Year, err New Rear!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone need some ice for their "New Rear's Eve" cocktails???
I'm off to go clear the last & final walkway of ice….
Well, for this week at least!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Rex. Good to see you…hear you…read you. Since you live down here with us "twangers" do you have a Brit Twang?? hmmm BTW… no spread.. all localized. We do it next month

Jeff, I mix powdered dye with it to color it. Others, I'm sure have other methods


----------



## superdav721

Rex good to see you posting.
We have missed you.
A lot


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Hi Gary, Nah, I still talk in my native tongue (in cheek mostly).
My favorite comeback to the "twangers" is : Why don't you speak proper, like what I do?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Gary, I can speak many Brit dielects pretty well, but the Irish one is the hardest as you have to force your brain out of sync with your mouth to do it well.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Morning Bandit


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

A little old Jewish guy was traveling through Ireland when he heard footsteps from behind, the barrel of a gun in his back and a gruff voice asking "Catholic or Protestant?". The guy answered, "I'm just a poor lonely Jew lost in Ireland", the which, a loud chuckle was heard from behind and the words, "Well, I must be the luckiest Arab in the whole of Ireland."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry I missed the party last night. It seemed like a chatty one…..

Morning Rex, Glad to see ya on your feet and not chewing on them…..


----------



## GaryC

Ahhh, Rex. You still got it. They couldn't take it away from you in the hospital. 
I have GOT to show that one to an Irish nurse at the hospital.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE*


----------



## Gene01




----------



## DamnYankee

Rex - glad you got released
William - been looking on PSI

Ran 18 miles last night and am a bit sore today, shop time is looking questionable


----------



## KTMM

These folks have the MAX epoxy system pigments listed with some details.
http://www.polymercompositesinc.com/maxepoxycolorants.htm

My wife got some of their Crystal Clear UV epoxy to use when she was making little sculpted bead. The stuff isn't supposed to yellow like most epoxies. It has worked well on the things she's used it on. Check EBAY, this guy seems to carry most everything they have.

Of course, me being me, I still think it will yellow over time, just a lot more slowly than most.

Glad to see Rex back.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that's kinda like a "wet paint" sign


----------



## ssnvet

Hello Nubbinskis,

Up to late last night and to early this a.m. Daughter #3 played the offertory, so I took her in early for practice and 1st service.

Welcome back Rex-a-ma-tex… Sorry to hear you were in the clink again.


----------



## DIYaholic

My properties are clear of ice….
Until the next wintery mix onslaught!!!
Which just happens to be TONIGHT!!!! AHGGGGGG!!!!

Rex-a-Roni,
You are always able to pull one out of your hat!!!
Speaking of hats….


----------



## gfadvm

Roger, REALLY good to have you back! We all missed your wit, wisdom, and stories.


----------



## ssnvet

Time to make some wings….. So I can fly like an eagle. : ^)


----------



## HamS

Great to see you around Rex.

Colts are well ahead at the half. I had a problem with my table saw and found the key was missing on the blade pulley. Bummer, now I just have to watch football and drink beer.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit

Good afternoon folks. 
The Sawstop guy didn't bite. Phew.

DY- 18 miles, how far out are you from race day? You must be getting close.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- I posted your video and a link to your website on my Facebook page.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Colts won…..

Ham, Sorry about the key and pass the beer…..

Gary, That's good to know…..

Sandra, Did you bite the sawstop guy first???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't bite, I just snarl.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought SawStops weren't supposed to bite!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Sandra - 15 Feb

Found out today my running buddy, and co-trainer, can't run our 2nd 18miler this coming weekend with me nor can he run the last of two 20milers with me. Guess I'll get mentally toughened


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
When you finally finish all these runs….
How far from home will you be??? ;^)


----------



## DamnYankee

About 600 miles


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy you are the man.
And yes the hits on my site went through the roof.


----------



## superdav721

*MARTY*


----------



## superdav721

Rex it is good to see you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are we required to do anything this next week since it is a short week or is just drinking beer sufficient???


----------



## boxcarmarty

This unemployed thing is wearing me out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Pizza, pretzels and other junk food ingestion is mandatory!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Come to think of it, where's Eddie?
Last I heard he was chatting up an old broiler from Popeye's and complaining about the grease spoiling the night of magic, just too much slippery slope.. He was even complaining about her having such a lowly job, even though she had applied for a place in his privates sector. Pretty name though, -Lucy Lastic.
Anway I hope he had a great Christmas and managed to gt one of those gifts that keep on giving, just as long it's nothing from Joe's Crab Shack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not even a decent auction this week. I may have to work in the WoodShack…..


----------



## HamS

Got a lot of stuff cleaned up in the shop. Bills are losing. I got the floor of the sink base cabinet finished and installed. Now there is only the kickplates andone piece of trim and the kitchen job is finished!!!! There is still quite a lot of wall work in other areas that Miss J would like me to redo. I like her happy so I probably will get those jobs done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, MY Bills are LOSING….
3:25 left to play, so there is still hope!!!
Not much hope, but hope none the less!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's official….
My Bills LOST!!! ;^(

Also….
Ice Storm II has begun….
Freezing rain is falling from the sky!!!
It should change over to snow soon….
Salting Run planned for 4:00am!!!
Hopefully, I'll be done and back in bed before the idiot drivers head into work!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..sounds like a good time! NOT…...

Thanks folks for the epoxy dye leads…...will have to ponder that one…...

Marty - yes - short weeks are for drinking beer. But this plan also works on long weeks…...

Vikings actually won today….amazing. Last game in the Metrodome….there're deflating the thing next month…...there goes my roller skating plans…...

That's some funny stuff Rex…..good to have you back…....Marty wasn't sure who to pick on…..


----------



## lightcs1776

DIY, tell me your not openly a Bills fan … please!!! I deployed with guys from Buffalo. It made it really easy to make fun of them.

Edit: by the way, my wife's lathe stand is coming along nicely.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I proudly proclaim my loyalty to the Buffalo Bills….
The ONLY true N*Y* football team!!!
(Jets & Giants play in N*J*!!!)

I pledge my devotion to MY Bills….
Until they move the team to Toronto!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That "lathe stand" looks suspiciously like a "Stumpy Nubs" original!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

KC Chiefs comes to our house next week then we go find Payton in Denver…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, That looks like a tubafore…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Guilty as charged, thanks to Stumpy. I'll be doing a second one for a workbench after my wife is all setup. But the Bills? Really? There is just no redeeming qualities of the Bills.

Marty, I'll have to watch Stumpy's tuba fore clip on YouTube tonight.


----------



## gfadvm




----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Another classic build!!!

Chris,
Yeah, *REALLY!!!*


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy…...

Good one Chris…...the table and you got Randy all riled up….!


----------



## lightcs1776

It's not hard to get a Bills fan riled up. They always have this false hope of winning a Superbowl, so it affects their judgement and they stay a fan. It's a disease, really. Sorry Randy, I just can't help it when the target is as easy as the Bills.

Chest looks great, GF. I like the open sides.


----------



## superdav721

Yall remember 
Kreegan
What happened?


----------



## JL7

Dave - last I heard, the crazy drivers here "drove" him out…..he was moving into Marty's neighborhood where everybody drives good…...


----------



## Bagtown

Hey everyone,

Good to see you Rex.

Snipes wouldn't survive the heat up here.

Went out last night to dinner with my wife and spent way too much money to celebrate our 29th anniversary.
Walked home to avoid the drinking and driving thing, and near froze to death, but we made it.
Had to huddle close together the rest of the night for warmth. 

Sandra, Where do I fit on the tour?
We should take everyone's coordinates and find the centre and have a meeting there.

Marty, you should come drive a gravel truck up here. they pay big and have fly in and flyout positions.

Have a great night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I enjoy my unemployment too much to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I think an angry driver took him out. He never showed up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love the rack of drawers Andy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, You watching the Kennedy center honors???


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike,
Glad you "survived" your anniversary!!!

Dave,
I think Kreegan left because…..
Of something Marty said!!!


----------



## JL7

I wasn't, but I am now…....thanks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, sure hope you never take anything I say too seriously.

Last of the top is glued together. The sliding dovetails are cut. Tomorrow the legs get attached. I'll be glad when the wife puts this bench to use.


----------



## Bagtown

Somebody cancel this netflix thing.
aaaaaauuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhh
I've never watched so much teevee in my life.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
We Bills fans can handle a good ribbing….
But we prefer wings!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, I gave the Soldiers a pretty rough time while overseas. Iand I will admit, I've been to Anchors Bar, home of the original Buffalo Wings. Unfortunately, I was more impressed with the beer than the wings.


----------



## DIYaholic

I haven't made it to a Bills' game, let alone Anchors….
I'd like to, before they move….
But it ain't lookin' good!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry, your not missing anything … grin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Billy Joel will be honored tonight…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mike!
Happy 29th. Here's to many more.

As a Cardinal fan, I'm not about to rib anyone about their FB team….even Bills fans.


----------



## gfadvm

Mike, The cold and the cost kept me and my wife home tonight on our fourtieth. We opted for turkey burgers. Not too romantic I know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, Billy Joel….
Another native Long Islander!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Happy Turkey Day, err Anniversary!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Anniversary, GF. Awesome occasion.


----------



## ssnvet

40 years is quite the milestone. Congratulations to your and the Mrs.


----------



## KTMM

Dave, my vote, is that the guy wandered into the Coffee, machete, mines and barbwire area of this site…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Are you getting freezing rain??


----------



## DIYaholic

The interportal is brokinated!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, it sure doesn't take long to know to stay away from that part of LJ.


----------



## ssnvet

The barometer tanked early in the afternoon and it's been raining hard since then. But fortunately, it's 40 deg. outside, so no heavy branches or I ice on the pavement. I'm hoping it doesn't freeze up tonight, as I have to go to work tomorrow and don't want to get up early to spread salt/sand with a shovel.

We're only a dozen miles from the coast and it's typical for us to get rain when just 5 more miles inland they'll get all snow.


----------



## Bagtown

Happy 40th Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Most of our predicted precipitation has already fallen….
Maybe 1/16" - 1/8" of an ice layer….
Could possibly get a dusting of snow overnight….
That makes this a "salting event" (2 hours of work) Vs a "plowing session" (8 to 12+ hours of work).
Yeah, ice sucks to deal with, but it actually makes for a much shorter workday!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy anniversary Andy and Mrs. Andy.

Mike- I figure you and I can meet up in Toronto, pick up Doe, then head for the border. Just as soon as we can both take off 4 weeks from work.

I think there's a movie in there somewhere. Somehow I think Randy could be played by Danny Devito….


----------



## Bagtown

Marty, Throw Momma from the train.


----------



## lightcs1776

We've had about 2"of wet snow, which seems to be turning intoice and rain. Two of the kids, 11 and 15, are out making an Olaf snowman. They just saw the movie Frozen and thought it was a great idea. I thought it was a good idea too, until they needed me to come out to get the best sections put on top of each other.










And yes, I was not about to go back out any farther than the door.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas I dont venture over to the dark side.


----------



## ssnvet

Made my wings for the SCMS stand today and updated my bolg.

Time to hit he hay!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snowing here too. If I get stuck here for extra days, I may lose whatever is left of my mind…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hitting the hay here as well. 
Don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Bagtown

Doesn't stop snowing here, and even when it does it's so cold that any moisture in the air freezes and falls as precipitation.


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, no bedbugs here. However we do have a bedPUG, but she doesn't bite. She does however take up more space than me in the bed.


----------



## lightcs1776

Mind? I can't figure out where I left my mind.

Mike, definitely sounds like a place of long winters.


----------



## GaryC

Of all the things I've lost in my life, I miss my mind the most


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night to all sleepy heads!

I too need to check the thread count on my pillow….
3:30am is just around the corner!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Randy.

Good night all. I've got to get some rest too.


----------



## Bagtown

We all need one of these….

youtube video here


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'll be glad coach Danny as he stars in "The Traveling Nubber Nomads"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's one incredible chainsaw. I'm impressed.


----------



## Bagtown

Chris, it's a little bit further north than you are…
Only about a 40 hour trip…
Here's some directions


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a serious road trip!


----------



## Bagtown

I did that trip last January to restart my life.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## lightcs1776

Mike, that must have been some restart. Other than perhaps some oil and perhaps ski businesses, I'm not sure what ya'all do up there.

I decided to shovel the end of the drive before bed. It is now way past my bedtime; 12:45 EST. Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to embark on a very slippery road trip….
Precipitation has stopped….
A very thin layer of ice remains….
NO snow accumulated overnight….
Time to make drives, parking lots & walkways….
safe for both man and beast!!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning, 
Coffee is good.
It is good to have work, but I would rather not have to go to it this morning.
I am a proud Bills fan, but I now have split loyalty since moving to Indiana. What is interesting to me is how much the Colts look like the Bills of the 90s.

I had a problem yesterday with my tablesaw and my memory is not helping me. The balde was not turning with the motor and I found there was no key holding the pulley on. I assembled this saw when I bought it new, but that was when the Bills were losing their first superbowl. Anyway, I have to find and fit a key today to get my sawback in commission. I don'understand how a woodruf key could come out so I suspect there never was one there. I think I'll look and see if I can find some drawings.
BOTH cars are in the garage now!


----------



## DIYaholic

With walks, drives & parking lots salted….
I believe it is Miller Time!
Perhaps a nap is more appropriate!!!

Ham,
Glad to hear that there is another "proud Bills fan" out there….
& they say it is lonely at the top!!! ;^)


----------



## Doe

Happy anniversary Andy and Mike.

I'm in for the road trip but do you think four weeks is enough? Gerry does a really annoying "OWEN!" so the movie has been banned from the house.

We're back in the deep freeze. Can't complain, it's better than ice.

When Billy went back to school in September, the teacher asked the children what they did during the summer. Billy said "I stuck firecrackers up frogs asses and lit them". The teacher was horrified by the rude language and said "rectum, Billy, rectum!" Billy snorted "wrecked 'em! Damn near killed 'em."


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. First cup of coffee is being consumed and it is great.

Don't worry Ham, I'm sure there is a self help group out there for you and Randy. Of course, being a Falcons and Giants fan (Falcons because I love Georgia, Giants because, while not NY born, I've been here for many years), I am the proverbial pot calling the kettle black.

Off to work so I can save up for those lathe accessories William has said my wife will want once she starts turning.


----------



## HamS

Update on the saw. Key is on the drawing and available from Sears Parts Direct for 2.99 plus 8 $ and change shipping. It is ordered. I also found the original assembly instructions and there is no mention of attaching the blade pulley so I am assuming there never was a key in the pulley. Amazing how much wood that saw has cut with just a set screw holding the pulley in place. The motor shaft has a key in it. I hope it goes in without having to take it apart any further.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Nubbers. Coffee is on, the household here at Grandma's is hopping. Have to go spit polish the kids for the funeral.

Funny one Doe.

Chris- Mike had to find a place far enough away from the Columbian drug cartel. (Shhhhh)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning to all you Bills, Falcons, Giants and Chiefs fans. Now is the time to hold your head up high, suck up your pride, and cheer for a winner…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Coffee's consumed. 
16º on the mesa. But, no precip now or in the near future.

Mike, I have experienced ice fog in AK. Sure does throw off your depth perception when there are on coming head lights. A nasty environment to be in on or around moving vehicles.

Sorry Marty. It'll take more than pretty cheerleaders if/when the colts meet the niners.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. Funny…. but I didn't get one of those in my stocking ;^)

Up at 6 to salt and sand our private road…one shovel full at a time :^o

My wife is having company over today and she'd prefer the ladies don't slip and break their necks.

Not much going on at work today…. great day to catch up on busy work management team projects.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like somebody's building a 2X6 Roubo!


----------



## DIYaholic

If I build an "Ice Castle", complete with a "Lair", utilizing chainsaw & chisels….
Does that count as wood working!!! ;^)


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - I am building my version of one. The top is 2" thick except in the front, it is 3 3/4" where the dog holes are. Since the top is QS oak, the weakest part is where the holes are. For this reason, I added the 4" front piece and the holes are split down the seam. Underneath, I have pocket screws between the dog holes to augment the glue, over the holes, I added a second board about 8" mide to the top.

The legs are 3" so they will easily be positioned between the holes and the screws.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, quarter sawn oak top? I'd rather use construction lumber for the bench and save the quarter sawn oak for the projects!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wait a minute, you mean I have to actually make something after the bench is made? I'm in big trouble … grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
NO!!!
Just do like I do, talk about building something!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, got it! Thanks, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of building something….
I need to go fabricate an early lunch!!!


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - A co-worker had a huge black oak that got hit by lightening. The power company took the tree down and laid two pieces (one 8' and the other 12') down and put them on pieces to keep them off the ground. I told him how to have it milled and the guy that did it screwed him over. He milled all of the boards to 7-8 /4 rough instead of some at 9/4 and the rest at 4/4. The boards are too thin to re-saw into 4/4 cleanly and too thick for stair treads and not re-saw. - But he did QS most of it, the trunk was about 50" across.

So, I am buying what I can afford and have space for, finish drying it and making tables and this bench out of it. I have a number of 4" posts that were not cut square so they will be 3" when squared up.

They would make great chair seats - hmmm, I may go get some more boards to start drying.


----------



## superdav721

Happy anniversary guys.
Many more….


----------



## dbray45

On another note, I found the limits to my workmate - it seems that 125 lbs. is a little much. It kind of folded up in a not so good way.


----------



## ssnvet

David…. I'm surprised your Workmate buckled… I've used mine as staging and …. well…. I way a "little" more than 125# :^o

I like Stumpy's 2×6 Roubo design a lot…. if I was to build something as beautiful as what's often shown on the bench build thread, I'd cry if I scratched it. But over the weekend, I succeeded in getting paint glue and grease on my salvaged industrial beater bench… and I just smile to think that I got something done.


----------



## Gene01

David, Good to know about the work mate. I'm 220 lb and sit on mine. Guess I need to use the stool, huh.


----------



## dbray45

It could be that I am stronger than I thought, when I picked up the workbench top, I figured it was around 125. Come to think of it, I sit on it a lot as well and I weigh 220. Crap it is going to be a heavy bench.

I like his design as well but I have made the two feet - one for each side, that the legs will go into. It was my way of using a post that was split into something useful.

I also will have a tool tray on this as well - still in the design stages.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy's design is certainly usable and adaptable. I plan on putting some drawers under the two I am making, once I figure out how to make a decent dovetail joint. I'm also considering hanging wheels off one end so the bench can be tipped a bit, the moved to the side of the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Good ideas Chris. Make those casters swivel and locking, though. DAMHIT!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good thinking, Gene. Swivel casters are a smart idea.


----------



## Gene01

Good ideas Chris. Make those casters swivel and locking, though. DAMHIKT!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Check this optical illusion video out! At the end they show how it's done. Pretty cool.


----------



## dbray45

Call me crazy but I am putting a piece of rubber on the bottom of the feet so it doesn't move. I'll use a Teflon slider if I want to move it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm building a tool cabinet for under the bench. I'm also trying to figure out a wheel system. It's hard to move as it is, and once the cabinet is full of tools, it'll be impossible. But that's what you want in a hand tool bench. Problem is, I need to move it for filming.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, I saw a design from one of the other LJers that had the wheels hang off just one of the narrow ends. it would allow the table to be tipped a couple inches so it could be wheeled around, kind of like a two wheeled wheel barrow.


----------



## dbray45

Stumpy - $35 - problem solved


----------



## HamS

You need a stage wagon jack. It has strong casters and a lever 6 or 7 feet long with a fulcrum so you pivk up one end and roll it. We move 3000 lb stage pieces with these all the time quickly precisely and in the dark.


----------



## HamS

The sketch is a little rough. You wheel the jack under the front stretcher push down and it raises up. Sometimes you have a second stage hand with a dolly so it rolls easier.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, here is the casters under my work bench. The first pic shows the down position. The second pic show the up position with about a half inch of clearance. The pics also show the casters on the other end…..


----------



## dbray45

I was also thinking of a Johnson bar. They use these things to move containers on the docks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is that a recent picture?
I don't see any evidence of wood work taking place!!!
Where is the saw dust, wood chips & blood splatters??? ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

When you said "Johnson Bar"....
I pictured a tavern where "The Village People" socialized!!!


----------



## dbray45

Johnson bar


----------



## boxcarmarty

No fingers where mutilated while filming these pics…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Believe it or not….
I'm headed to "The Lair"!!!

So, please heed these instructions:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Johnson bar must be referring to the location it smacks if you let go…..


----------



## dbray45

Actually no. when you put these under the corners, 4 people can move a container without help. you only pull it back enough to get the thing off the ground. If not careful, you could smash your fingers.


----------



## superdav721

I got to build the grandbaby a chest of drawers. Dang it, real work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It ain't real work….
Unless you are getting paid!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Any one notice that Dave's caster is down in the up position and up in the down position?? I think he's trying to mess with our heads.

That optical illusion with the T-Rex is freaking me out….. :^o

I just ordered a 36" leg of incra-track (with the scale slot) for the SCMS fence. I hope it works out well.

Not sure if any of the standard flip stops will work with this.


----------



## ssnvet

All the J-bars I've seen are too long to smack you in the Johnson's….. now the underside of the chin? that's a different story.


----------



## ssnvet

I don't know if I mentioned that my old B&D 5" ROS pad has lost all stickiness (shoots the paper all over the shop).... and since a replacement pad will run ~$25 by the time I pay shipping…. I decided that was too much money to pump into the old boy.

So…. since I gots me a $50 Home Depot card as a door prize at the Christmas party…. I decided it was time to get a new toy… uhm…. I mean tool. As in investment in capital equipment.

I was going to get the Makita, until I read Super Dave's glowing review of the Milwaukee… and saw that our pal A1Jim also endorsed it highly…. They didn't have it at the local HD… So I ordered on line with free shipping… $69

And ….. drumroll…. it arrived today!


----------



## Bagtown

Nice sander Matt.
hmmmmmm…. It does look suspiciously like my old and worn out Makita. (one of the three electron burning tools I managed to bring with me)
I'm gonna have to go and check out Daves review as I might actually get to use a sander again some day.
The other electricity burners I brought were my Milwaukee cordless drill and my Ridgid angle grinder.
Well, that's not exactly true….. I also brought my worksharp, which is more important than the other three.


----------



## Bagtown

Sandra, I'm not worried about the cartel finding me up here. I doubt they even have long woolen underwear, and without that, they'll never make it up here.

Gene, You're right about that ice fog and depth perception. And the highway I travel every day is dangerous enough without things like ice fog contributing. Highway 63 up here is known as the "Highway of Death", "Highway of Hell", or "Highway of Tears". You have to be on your toes driving around here or you'll become another statistic.
One of these days I want to get up to Alaska. We're considering taking the 6 hour ice road up to Fort Smith in NWT this winter. It's a whole other world up here.

Chris, No one is up here for the skiing, it's all about the oil. I drive oil sands workers to work and back in a 55 passenger bus.


----------



## Doe

Dave, I don't know how many hours I've spent with PSA sandpaper on glass. I'm sure the irons on old planes weren't made flat in the first place. I went out in all innocence to get something to do the curves. Really, that's all I meant to get. The Work Sharp 3000 in the store was talking to me so I had to bring it home. Besides it was on sale. I'm feeling awful guilty, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Bagtown

Doe, What store is that?
There are no places up here to buy anything like those planes.
I'm gonna have to go down to Calgary in the spring.


----------



## Bagtown

and Doe? you don't sound very guilty at all.
.
:0)


----------



## superdav721

Doe the worksharp is great for what you are doing.
I would go get some wet dry 150,220,320,400,600,1000,2000 and make some sticks with curved edges to do the curves. It is a fast and good method.
When you are done I would like some pictures to put on my website under friends projects.


----------



## superdav721

Nice sander Dude…...


----------



## Gene01

Measuring and marking stuff for a blind veteran woodworker.
Keyway bars 1/8th to 3/4" in 16ths, a 123 block and a sliding "story stick" for inside measuring. Plus, a Dave original marking knife. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

9° here right now….
Going down to -5° tonight!!!

Bags,
I wish you would keep the cold in "The Great White North"!!! ;^)

Matt,
Congrats on your new ability to raise a cloud of dust!!!

Doe,
Congrats on the WS3000!!!
Check out Stumpy's Store….
He has plans for a great WS3000 Station!!!

Dave,
Aren't you supposed to be working….
On a chest of drawers???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm due for some time at home. I barely remember what sawdust smells like, and I have some videos to catch up on

Doe, I have the worksharp also but haven't given it a good run yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Gonna mounts some wings….

Tick-tock-tick…. Do-do-dooo-dooo


----------



## Bagtown

When are you headed home Sandra?
Sounds like a lot of crazy weather back home.
Drive safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Mike,
We're leaving the 'Nish early in the am. Hope to be home by noon.
Relatives arriving for New Years.

Mike- if you ever need something sent up from the Maritimes, let me know.


----------



## lightcs1776

Mike, the oil sands sound pretty interesting. I've learned about them in recent college courses(maybe I'll graduate before my kids do - grin). There is a lot of potential there.

Gene, awesome project, helping out Veterans. Very cool!


----------



## GaryC

Just got home. My wife decided to buy herself a new F150 today. She came home from work with it. Then decided to take me out for dinner.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Your wife has good taste…in trucks at least.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats on the new wheels, that is if she lets you drive it.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, NEW? Not sure I have ever had NEW! Congrats


----------



## GaryC

Not sure I will ever drive it much. I hate groveling…..
Not mine ya know. 
Yeah, Gene… she knows what she likes and that's usually what she gets. Usually what I end up with too…lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hard to believe 2014 is just around the corner. The diet commercials have invaded the airways.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Smart man Gary, smart man.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Sandra… and when she wants to haul her horse/trailer around, she'll likely want me to use my truck and she will just ride in hers. She's a conniving ol girl. I love her tho


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, let her have her fun. The wives put up with us, so they have earned it. However, I'm with GF … I've never seen a new vehicle in my drive. Good deal, even if you're only the passenger.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
What, you don't get her hand-me-down truck???

Enjoy your last day of 2013, everyone….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, following your SCMS project. Looks like it is coming along nicely.


----------



## ssnvet

My butt doctor has me back on a mild steroid… Budesonide… I love it! Immediately solves my "little problem" and gives me energy galore. I've been up since 6 am, and now it's 10:30 and I could work another 2 hours in the man cave, except that I'd wake everyone up if I did. Fortunately, this stuff doesn't give ya the heebe-jeebies like prednazone does.

So I'm tryin' to make a martini and can't find an olive to save my life. Turns out they all went into the salad for my wife's guest earlier today. What a waste ;^)

There shutting down the factory early tomorrow, so I'm supposed to show up early to make sure I work 8 hours.

Salary sure is a one way street.


----------



## lightcs1776

Salary isn't so bad. Been salary for years and I like knowing what is going to be in the check. And, it sounds. Like the new medication is affecting your drink selection. Forget the olive and the martini. Just pour yourself a small glass of vodka and enjoy, or add some OJ and get your vitamin C. Tried martinis once, never again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, funny you should mention the diet commercials. My wife just mentioned how many diet commercials were on the TV.


----------



## Bagtown

Matt - Gin or Vodka?
I like em both but in our house we tend toward gin salads.
Out of olives? sacrelige.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gin! I'm not Matt, but I figured I would answer anyway, although it's been wine tonight. No olives … dry vermouth is retched.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy New Rear's Eve Mornin' everyone!!!

It is a balmy 4° this morning!!!
The roads (well, walks, drives & parking lots really!) are once again safe!
From Ice at least, can't say that is true regarding bad drives!!!

Have to pick up a pallet of bagged salt today….
Supposed to get a dusting to 1" of the white crap this afternoon….
So much for a totally leisurely day!!!

A martini is made with GIN!!!
I make mine with NO olive, I'm NOT into eating salads!!!
As for vermouth, just pass the cork over the tumbler!!!

Hmmm, New Year's Eve morning….
Mimosas anyone???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, you da man. Just think how many people stay safe because of your work. Enjoy that warm weather….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary. Pass the coffee. In a travel mug please.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, want a bran muffin to go with that?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not if it's fast acting….









25 below freezing with the wind here. This is why there are still power outages….


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Those poofy things in the foreground are maple, birch and poplar, bent completely over from the weight of the ice.


----------



## GaryC

That sure looks cold. Snow is pretty as long as it's in pictures and somewhere else. Hope your power stays on


----------



## GaryC

We had an ice storm here back in 2000. Lasted 7 weeks. Closed down the interstate. All trucks were forced off the road. I was without power for 7 days. We were living in the house in town back then. Had 14 ft ceilings. The fireplace was worthless. I ended up buying generators to run the house and put heat back in because Melissa had pneumonia. Never been without a generator since. We came back out to the farm and I keep a bigger one here. Ice sucks…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

So far so good. The community 10 miles from ours was out for days. Nary a flicker for us, knock wood. Still about 3 hours of driving left, but we'll be in touch with our neighbours before we get there. 
Hoping the snow will hold off until we're home.

There will be a lot of digging and chopping for the polar dip tomorrow


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Warming up. 21º and headed for 50º. Still no precip. Not a cloud in the sky.

A fella and his wife from a neighboring town dropped by yesterday. They want to start making boxes. They had heard about my boxes and wanted to see the router set ups I use. 
Right now, all they own is a 4'X8' CNC. Don't know the brand but, they say the company that builds it calls it their "Baby Machine" as its the smallest one they build. 
Anyhow, they get their wood from dead and down and most of it is Alligator Juniper. They dress it all with the CNC, No saws of any kind and no jointer or planer and no hand tools, either. A lot of customers will ship them a slab that they want to use.
The lady is the cnc operator and programmer. The guy only does the dressing of the wood on the CNC. She showed me a portfolio of her work. She has done some gorgeous carvings for entry doors, mantles headboards and box lids, among other items. I guess she's pretty famous for her designs.
She brought a box to show me. About 6X9 with a carved lid, an eagle in flight. They start with a solid block, dress it with the CNC, carve the lid, take it to a neighbor that slices off the top, then has the CNC hog out the interior. 
Oh, and she doesn't use pre made patterns/programs. She programs the machine for each design she uses. 
She did programming as a career and he worked as a mechanical engineer before they retired.

They invited me to come see their operation. I think I'll head over there in next week or so.


----------



## Gene01

Iced Boodles in the glass, whisper vermouth over the rim. Drink.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. A second cup of coffee is a must this morning.

Sandra, pictures look incredible. We seem to get at least one good ice storm in the spring here.

Edit:
Polar dip? Now that's just nuts. I'll stay by the fireplace and y'all can let me know how it goes.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, hope the heat is on in your house. Be a bummer to get home to a cold house.
Gene, I'd take them up on that visit too. It would be interesting to watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels, Sandra!
Awesome pictures!!!

Gary,
You are right….
I'm da man!!! ;^)

Gene,
See if you can get them to send that CNC to me!!!

Chris,
Never mind….


----------



## ssnvet

Time for deep reflection about the passing of the year 2013….. O.K. Now that that's over, a time for soul searching and resolutions for the new year 2014…... Yah right!

It all seems like a blur to me. Just trying to keep the kiddos on track, make a few happy memories and survive another year. Oh… and not get fired :^)

Hope to make a second hope chest and a coffee table this year and get the shop better organized.


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
From my point of view, don't think you would like it if I did. Just sayin.


----------



## GaryC

That machine is rather large. Don't think I would want one that big.


----------



## DIYaholic

It can handle a whole sheet of ply!!!
To make room….
I may need to remove my bed.
Who needs sleep anyway!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Last year's dip. And his son, too. ( couldn't resist)


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't even like hot baths!!!

Off to pick up bagged salt….

TTFN….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oops-duplicate


----------



## lightcs1776

Have fun keeping the sidewalks safe, Randy.

Sandra, I feel cold just seeing the picture!


----------



## GaryC

Isn't that illegal? Or, at least cause for a psyc eval


----------



## GaryC

Isn't that illegal? Or, at least cause for a psyc eval


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, they do that in a few places up north, including Lake George. I'd be looking for the sauna.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The obligatory Tim Horton stop.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I'm a backwoods southern boy… I don't get the "Tim Horton" thing


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, they're strategically placed along the highway and the bathrooms are clean. Oh yeah and good coffee too. 
Wherever you go around here, you know exactly what the Tim's will be like.


----------



## GaryC

ahh…. restaurant I guess.. got it


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for the polar dip - if you think you can't fly, you should try it, When I plunged in, I shot out of the water vertically without trying.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Canadian version of Dunkin' Donuts. Or *********************************** Starbucks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, anyone who likes good coffee will like Tim Horton's. I don't get anything but coffee there, but they do have food too.

Edit: they have them in Buffalo too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Enough posting on my phone. I may barf.


----------



## GaryC

I believe I'll leave that up to those of you who are tough enough to do it. I'll stay here and look at the pictures. I don't think I would look good as a popsicle


----------



## ssnvet

Tim Horton's rocks…. they're starting to branch out to the south, into Mainiac land. But people (myself included) love Dunkin' Donuts SOOOOO much down here, that TH's will have a tough time of it.

My take on the new years day polar dip is that ….... it's for Polar Bears!!! Around these parts, they run (slide) into the ocean, and jump back out. The closest I ever came was an ice tub (like a hot tub, but with an ice maker plopping ice cubes into it) at a nice hotel, positioned just outside of the dry sauna. Once was enough… I'll take the shower, thank you very much.

Big snow storm on the way for Wed/Thurs. Not looking forward to driving into work in it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, the cold and ice is nothing compared to the high taxes and higher cost of living up here ….


----------



## ssnvet

just looked it up….

there's now 17 Tim Horton's in Maine.

There are 141 Dunkin Donuts in Maine


----------



## GaryC

Chris, I'd pay higher taxes to stay away from that cold. I hate cold. I need to live right on the equator


----------



## Gene01

Any Wa-Was around you Matt, Randy or Chris. Or are they just in Jersey?


----------



## HamS

All in all I'll take a warm shop and for go jumping into ice water. I don't even like ice in my whiskey.


----------



## dbray45

Don't knock Timmy's - when I could eat wheat, I loved their Tim Bits. Now, I eat their chili - good stuff. We always have to stop there when we are in Niagara Falls (both sides).


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I agree, but I'm not into job hunting these days, so I'll stayput for nnow.

Gene, no Wawa around here. I have to go a couple states further South before I see them.


----------



## GaryC

Closest Dunkin to me is 185 miles away in Dallas

Edit: That may not be true. There may be one in Shreveport which is only 101 miles from here


----------



## ssnvet

Never heard of Wawa until now…... just looked at their web site ….. and now I'm hungry :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

Wawa is great. Good coffee and rather cheap. I like cheap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I just did the same. Looks good.


----------



## Gene01

Look at what we're missing by living in the sticks, Gary.
I think the closest Dunkin to me is in Flagstaff, 140 miles.
We do buy their beans at our grocery on occasion. And, I really like their cake donuts….the wife, not so much.

That's too bad, Chris. They've got good food and lot's of flavors of coffee, all fresh brewed.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's all good, Gene. I am a patient man. I'll enjoy it when visiting family, until I escape this area.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I think I prefer the sticks…. Benefits far outweigh the pleasure of donuts/coffee of the city


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
That's all I got for ya'll at the moment. 
Just mornin'.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya'll are awfully chatty this morning. Been out in the garage putting earrings on a pig. Fixin' to take the F150 in for a recall, then to Squealers for some lunch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
No WaWas around here. I had heard of them, but have never seen one.
Kinda like snipe!!!

We've Dunkin Donuts…
We've Starbucks….
We.ve also got a bunch of small coffee roasters locally, that roast & serve in small shops.

I'm (not so) eagerly awaiting this afternoon's crystalline white precipitation!!!
Just a dusting to 2" forecasted, but we'll probably only get about a 1/2"....


----------



## Doe

Chris, has your wife decided what she wants to make yet? Has she discovered the joys of browsing PSI?

Mike, there's an antique market nearby and they have tons of them. Mind you, also they have some refurbished ones that are more expensive; they have a bright shiny finish that's really hideous (and should be illegal). I confessed my sins when Gerry got home so I'm ok now.

Gene, nice measuring and marking tools; how is Mark doing? I'm so glad he got a lathe. I couldn't imagine woodworking blind, even with unpowered tools.

Randy, thanks for the link. I'm going to get it as well as the plane till.

One of the reasons I like Timmy's is that there isn't an exam to get a coffee like Starbuck's. "Large double cream" does it. Assuming there aren't 50 people in front of you wanting food.

Sandra, do you think there's a Tim's GPS app? I wouldn't be surprised. Nice pictures, especially since I'm at home and warm (some things you can appreciate much more when you're not actually experiencing them). I saw some bent birches in the neighbourhood that sproinged right back when the ice melted during the weekend; other trees were a bit more snappish.

We had another power failure last night. Looking north we saw what looked like green lightning with white jets shooting up. Seemed like Victoria Day (otherwise known as the May two four weekend, one of two Canadian fireworks celebrations). It looks like a transformer was misbehaving, but thank goodness the power came back half an hour later. The scary thing was that I was figuring out when to empty the fridge and freezer and inventorying the candles. This morning I went out to stock up the pantry - I'm going to be prepared for the next one. We still don't have a battery operated radio so the car will have to do for a few more days - we had a surprise snow storm last night so I went home as soon as I could.

I'd like to propose an early New Year's toast to those hardy folk who plow and salt the roads. May you never need to be out when you want to nap, and may you always have the beverage of choice when you get home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
What a fantastic toast!!!
I don't do roads, but I do do (hee-hee, I said do-do!!!) walks, drives & parking lots….
That reminds me, I need to get some "adult bevees" for tonight!!!


----------



## dbray45

I am reposting this here-

A good while back (more than a few months) I bought a set of 4 Sorby Paring Chisels from Lee Valley.

Up to now, I have been using them on fairly soft wood - air dried Poplar mostly. Last week I needed them for my workbench which is oak. Before I could use them, I polished up the edge and started my work. A few minutes (we are talking 3 minutes) later, I had to re-sharpen the edge. This went on several times until I started testing this chisel on other woods. After speaking with Customer Support, I tested the other chisels of the set - they are all far too soft to be a viable chisel (at least for me). I was not using a mallet, I was only using single hand force and guiding with the other. The work that I was doing was cleaning up a rabbeted corner for an end vise - not hard work here.

Lee Valley told me to send them back, use the return form and they will honor the return for refund, replacement, or exchange-

A real class act - Good Job Lee Valley


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey *Doe*- Send me your email address again and I'll send you the WS3000 upgrade plans. *Sandra* too if you want it for when you finally give your WS "a workout".


----------



## DIYaholic

Kudos, to you David!!!
So many times, we only hear of BAD customer service.
I think it is great that people acknowledge great customer service.
It is sometimes THE deciding factor in my purchase decisions!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy Hoo there Mr. Nubs….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, y'all male out far better in the sticks than I do in the suburbs. I do admit, however, that I am completely biased.

Doe, the wife has yet to even try the lathe. I was going to finish the bench last night, but spent time with her and the kids instead. I hope to finish the legs tonight (I have to clean up the sliding dovetails a bit).

Randy, hoping for several inches of snow here, but likely less than six on Thursday.

Dave, great recommendation for LV. Nice to know there are still companies that stand behind their products.


----------



## Doe

David, thanks for sharing your good customer service experience. I agree with Randy, you don't hear too many good stories these days. I'm also awfully surprised that Sorby made bad tools - good to know.

Thanks very much Stumpy, but I already bought the plans. If you could send me some skills, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy package on its way. There is a dvd taped inside the box.


----------



## superdav721

Anytime Chris


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looking forward to it, *Dave*!


----------



## ssnvet

It sure doesn't seem like New Years Eve.

Came home to a raging fire in the masonry heater, though…. nice to have on a cold night.

Looking forward to a day off tomorrow…. thinking I'll get up early and sneak down to the shop for a couple hours.

That's how I'd like to start my new year.


----------



## DIYaholic

New Year's Eve?
I have a couple of properties to check on in about an hour….
What's this talk of a day off tomorrow?
I have a limited salting run to do in the morning!!!

No over imbibing for me!!!
Maybe a couple of cold ones & a Grand Marnier for a 10:00pm toast….
Gotta be up at 5:00am, to make the residential properties safe!!!

Then it WILL be shop time….
Or perhaps nap time!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, that reminds me … I have to try Grand Mariner one of these days. No over imbibing here either though. I'm too old for it and don't recover well. Besides, I can do stupid all by myself.

Happy New Years Eve, all. Be safe, and have fun if you're not working.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Does that mean I'm not allowed to have fun??? ;^)

I don't recover well either!!!
Like they say….
Avoid hangovers…
Stay drunk!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

You can have all the fun you want, but I am not one for the consequences - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

'Bout to go check on a few properties!
Going to have to brave the roads….
Early imbibers ARE out there!!!

See ya later….
I hope!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Be careful, Randy.


----------



## gfadvm

Just finished shrimp, gumbo, and Coronas so a good night so far!

Hope you all keep all that snow and ice up North where it belongs. We have had enough this winter.

Stay warm and have a safe and happy New Year's Eve all.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's it!
I've had enough!
I refuse to do any more work this year!!!
There, I feel better now!

Chris,
I was careful, always am when I'm driving….
Especially when I've got a 9.5' plow on the truck & a ton of salt right behind me!!!

Andy,
Have a few more Coronas for me!!!
Right back at ya, on the safe & happy.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy New Years gang!

Thanks for being a fun part of my 2013.


----------



## DIYaholic

A Happy New Year to you, Matt.

Yes, LJs in general and this thread in particular….
Was & will be one of my favorite places to be!!!

It's the people….


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope you all have great memories from 2013…

May 2014 bring you even more!!!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

I can neither confirm, nor deny, that I fell asleep on the couch!

Nighty-night


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy New Year everyone. It is 2014 on the east coast. It was great to join LJ in 2013, and Stumpy"s forum is top on my list. Y'all have made me welcome here - thank you!

I'm heading for snoozeville. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Happy new year to everyone even Rex. 
Rex I hope your not in the hospital playing pin the tall on the orderly.


----------



## JL7

Happy New Year…....many happy returns…..

First video of 2014:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un35T2TQ0EY":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un35T2TQ0EY


----------



## Doe

Happy New Year!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin
Coffee sure is good on a cold morning. Wish I had some pastry to go with it


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy first day….
Of the rest of your life!
Oh, and of 2014!!!

My first workday of 2014 is in the books….
Next storm is scheduled for tomorrow night!!!


----------



## superdav721

BOO!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Went to sleep around 8 last night. Went to bed at 1 am. 
Chili cornbread and Champagne for supper is a great soporific.
Phyllis is making black eyed pea soup….no meat…. for tonight's supper. Leftover cornbread and molasses to go with the soup. We'll skip the Champagne. Looks like another early night. 
Hope you all have a wonderful day today and the wonderfulness carries over to the rest of '14. 
Bowl games for me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Snowing here. I think I will stay in most of the day.


----------



## Gene01

Phyllis just informed me that she took the mountain oysters out of the freezer. Looks like there will be meat for supper after all. 
Meat for me. 
She refuses to even be in the kitchen while they are prepared. Her loss!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Corned beef and cabbage and black eyed peas are on the menu here…..

Lots of choices being passed last night. Makers Mark, Patron, Hott Damn, Margaritas being spun, even some shine, and of course the beers of choice to wash it all down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't know if I'll venture out to the WoodShack today or I'll just call it a sleazy day. Hmmm, I guess they're all sleazy days…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look close… I think there's something wrong with this salad…


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah,
They forgot to remove the body from the frog's legs!!!

Lazy prep cook!!!
It is sooooo hard to hire good help these days!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm more of a meat and potatoes guy … never had frog legs.


----------



## Gene01

They are good, Chris. But, not raw!


----------



## KTMM

Happy New Year stumpers. I just got up, start my night shifts tonight unfortunately. I've had a pretty good week off so far, managed to get off work on Christmas eve and go back on New years night. It just worked out that way. I have the basswood for my next project cut, but I have to glue the blank up to get started on it.


----------



## superdav721

Marty we are having the same.
Cornbread to.
I spent the morning with William.
Ha d a great time.


----------



## KTMM

Yep, I'm done with the blackeyed peas, cabbage and cornbread. 20 more minutes and the pork loin will be done. That's how you start a new year. : )


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy New Year to my LJ friends. It was fun spending time with you in 2013, and looking forward to the upcoming year.

Last night, we spent the evening with our friends next door. I made mai-tais for the first time, and they went down far too easily. It was a great time. Today at high noon, the polar dip took place. It was 27 degrees below freezing, so I opted out.

Doe - Glad your power wasn't out too long. Methinks it's going to be a loooooong winter.


----------



## GaryC

My opinion…. winter should end this week end. Go straight to spring


----------



## lightcs1776

I fully agree, Gary. I'm for an early Spring as soon as Christmas is over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We might get a dusting of snow tonight. Damn I hate that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did you get the red taters smothered in butter and the green sprinkle thingies on top???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Havin' left overs tonight. I had some Makers Mark left over…..


----------



## bandit571

Expecting 4-5" of blowing snow through the night, then the temps drop like a rock. HATE winter!

Think I might have to hibenate and work on a few boards for a tool chest build.









Cleaning up some pine, and a few other thingys









Get them clean and smooth, then rip into runners for some trays. Might just have these planes about sharp….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, We wanna see something like this…..


----------



## ssnvet

The rec dept. in our small town set up an outdoor rink this year…. So we took the kids out for a new years day skate…

Just like riding a bike :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody need a briefcase for work???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, If it's just like riding a bike, where's the handle bars???


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, now you're just giving me more work to do … I have to go get the paper towels to clean up all the drool on the floor. Man, that first pic is incredible!!!

Bandit, love the planes. There is nothing like planning by hand.

Matt, looks like the time up with the kids.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Busy day tomorrow, HaHa, just wanted to see what that sounded like…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Does that mean you fall while riding a bike also???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It was good to see you….
leave!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Another small storm is on it's way….
1" - 4" inches forecasted, Thursday AM thru Friday AM….
-7° overnight, warming up to 0° for a high tomorrow!!!

Sleep is called for…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

8-12" forecast in or neck of the woods… Tomorrows commute should be fun.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I was debating on a project earlier today. Turns out a project found me. I was volun-told my grandfather needs a new deck, ramp, stair assembly at his front door. Looks like me next few off days will be used on this one. Too bad it looks like my other family members are gonna weasel out of helping on it. It doesn't help that my off days are weekdays.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow here yet….
But we are at -8°….
Coffee is brewing….

Matt,
Better you than me!!!

Lucas,
Are you gonna carve the deck out of basswood???
Bummer on the no help!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Only a couple inches of snow here. We are expecting a few inches today, up to 8" by tomorrow morning.

Lucas, cool that you're able to help out your Granddad. The ones that weasel out may regret it down the road.

Edit: weather forecast just said 6-10" today. It's 2 degrees and is expected to be -1 tonight. Can we just get to summer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I found your snow. It stopped by here for the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Go ahead and get started, I'll be there as soon as Randy plows my driveway…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm on my way…
So that I don't miss your place…..
Please go wait by your mailbox!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Sposed' to be 55º on the mesa today. Sunny for the next 5 days. It's not quite like our spring but, we'll take what we can get.

Good on ya Lucas. Maybe the relatives can paint it.

Diced, coated and fried the mountain oysters yesterday. Made a Bleu Cheese dip. Ate 'em during the Rose Bowl. They were Yummy. Next time I'm near that butcher shop, I'm gonna get some more. Maybe lamb, this time.

Guess I'm gonna quit posting my projects if Marty is going to appropriate them.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

55*??? Gene you suck…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It may be a while.
I'm gonna take I-95….
Via Key West!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Appropriate them??? Well Gene, ok maybe. But I was thinking of making you one for your birthday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weatherman is saying 4.5" in Martysville…..


----------



## Gene01

That's great marty! I could use another one. The hand tool collection is beginning to overwhelm the shop.


----------



## HamS

About 4" already when I drove in,but I think it blew from Wabash down to Martyville.


----------



## bandit571

Just loverly outside this morning

Snowplows MIGHT be making a FEW trips

real fine flakes ( Like Marty ?) coming down, and blowing around

Will HAVE to try to drive to work tonight, IF I want paid for yesterday.

Lets see, 16 miles one way should take HOW long??? Mostly state roads, but these are way down the "plowing lists"

WHY didn't I retire last weekk?


> ?


 ( Can't afford it)


----------



## ssnvet

Started snowing ~ 4 am and we've got 3-4" so far. It's really coming down hard now though… should be a fun drive home.

If I could be out on the snowmobile, I'd be having a blast…. not so much so when driving to and from work though.


----------



## GaryC

Marty & Bandit… you guys need to quit posting that stuff.. I want to complain about my cold weather here and after your post, I look like a whiner. OK… maybe I'm a whiner….. It's cold. It's dry but, it's cold.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, it's 2 degrees here. However, compared to Bags, it's relatively warm - grin


----------



## JL7

Cold here too…....I think Mike is issuing his revenge, come Monday, they are saying the high temp will be *-16**. I think I'll stay in…...at least it's too cold to snow…...gotta look on the bright side..


----------



## GaryC

I think winter should be outlawed… Wrangler Randy should wrangle leaves year round… I don't envy you folks with all that white stuff. Hope it doesn't get to your power..


----------



## DIYaholic

A very light snow is falling….
1/4" in the last 5 hours….
We're at a high of -9° & dropping….

Gary,
You know what they say….
But it's a dry cold!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy…right. I should have thought of that….. dry cold…wow lol


----------



## DIYaholic

I just checked in with my mom!
I do that every other year or so!!!

She is on Long Island & they are forecasting blizzard conditions for overnight & tomorrow!
The generator is working and gas cans are filled in reserve.
Emergency supplies have been stored, she has plenty of vodka & OJ!!!
I believe she will be OK!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, the sun did just come out!

Windier than an office-seeker seeking re-election around here, should make some epic drifts..

Hmmm, clouds must have thinned just enough for the sun to peek through, still have them smallish flafes floating by the window.

Might get to -11 on Monday-Tuesday. I think Santa left all of this stuff behind. It can go right back to the North pole!


----------



## Gene01

Not quite to the predicted 55º yet. Almost. Probably by 3pm. 
National news reports say that the north east is going to get hammered. Boston to get 2' of snow. 
And Randy says blizzards on LI. 
All you guys back there be safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been requested to make some "personal appearances"....
Need to scrape a few parking lots & walkways….
Wind chill makes it feel like -31°!!!
Soooooo NOT looking forward to working on the walkways!!!

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

All in all I am glad to be in Indiana and not Buffalo. It is pretty interesting to work in the shop when the table saw is down. The part may get here tomorrow. Meanwhile I am working on the legs for the new work bench with the fore plane. The ash shavings are better than newspaper for starting a fire. It is better exercise than going to the gym as well.


----------



## superdav721

OK I have worked myself completely out of clamps.
No more clamps, no more panel glue ups.


----------



## Gene01

Here, take these Dave.
Can't have you slacking off.


----------



## JL7

Yeah…...you east coasters better just take it easy for a few days…..sounds like a mess….....be safe…....

Dave, clearly you *need* more clamps!


----------



## lightcs1776

Here you go, Gary. I wouldn't want you to miss it - grin. From my back yard.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, today was rink day. 
The boards have been up since November before the ground was frozen solid. Usually around Christmas, I put in the tarp and start filling. It's usually a long but fun day.

This year, we had so much snow early, that before I could do the tarp, I had to snowblow the area of the rink.
Loong day and just took some Aleve, but by morning the rink should be done.

I've been feeling pretty spry these last few weeks. Might as well make hay while the sun shines. Or the snow falls, or the brass monkeys lose their…... Anyway, photos to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Fire up that forge….
& make you some clamps!!!

Marty,
I may have gone by your place….
Are you still holding up your mailbox?

Jeff,
I try veeeeery hard to take it easy.
But the snow & ice won't let me!!!

*74*,
Around here, many a road, parking lot & sidewalk….
Are skating rinks!!!

Chris,
Sharing the pictures is fine….
Just keep the snow to yourself!!!

Gene,
Did it ever get to 55°?
Oh, BTW….
You suck!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra … please, no pictures of the brass monkeys - grin.

Sorry, Randy. I think the snow already was shipped. Now, if youhad said ssomething yesterday, I might have been able to cancel the order.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## JL7

Chris…...if I recall correctly, you were wishing for snow! Enjoy!

Sandra…..good to hear you are feeling better…sounds like a LOT of work to build a rink….how thick do you need the ice?? Do you have to stand out there with the hose to flood it all before freezing to make it all level??

Randy - keep up the good work…..we'll give you a pass this week on the shop projects (like we always do!)....

Gene…..It's good to hear that someone isn't freezing or shoveling right now…....good for you! (smart man).

Marty - it's like snipe hunting…...Randy's not coming…...step away from the mailbox….....Sorry to break the news…


----------



## JL7

I'm a glutton for punishment…..decided to clean up the fastener shelf…...Was much more work than the pictures reveal…....

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*


----------



## GaryC

Keep it, Chris. Don't need that stuff. 
Dave, I have a 4" C clamp you can borrow. The turn handle is missing but, you can use it if you wish


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You're missing a few bins….
That and I think you still have room in a few of the bins….
You need to place an order, so you can restock!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, snow is great, negative temps are not


----------



## JL7

Randy…....good point…..I am anticipating that my hording tendencies will continue to thrive….! Will shop for more fasteners when the weather improves…..So….not for awhile…

Chris - I hear ya…....the temps in Northern MN are expected to be around -40 soon….....that is just crazy…...thanks Mike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm still out here, although you may have to move some snow in order to find me…..


----------



## superdav721

I took a nap.
now what.
I'll go see if the glue dried and smoke a bowl in my new pipe.
Jeff looks lots better.
You folks in the wintery ares be careful.


----------



## JL7

Funny Dave….you probably can't respond because you got the munchies…....

Randy - Marty's OK and still posting from the mailbox…...you're in the clear….. 

Mike (Bags)....I've been researching the Fort McMurray oil sands thing a bit, and I can say…..."wow".....that is really a wild situation going on there. I don't take sides on issues such as this, after all, we've been iron mining in Minnesota for decades and it is really fascinating stuff. There is always a cost for our standard of living. For anyone interested, just try Youtube on the topic…...Stay warm….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That is better stocked than our Lowes!

You all in the path of the blizzards stay warm and safe.

"Global Warming" - Bah Humbug!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - that's the stuff that floats my boat - organized AND with labels. The joy of it all…

My lawn looks perfectly level but of course isn't. The thickest part of the rink ends up being at least a foot thick, the thinnest is about 4 inches. Over the years, I've tried different techniques, but the only way to go is that once you start to fill it, you're committed. I will let the hose run all night and by morning, it will have more than enough water. I always say that I'll turn it down to a trickle and get a good night's sleep, but I never do…. I'll be out through the night to check on it, make sure the well is still good etc…

I've never run the well dry, but that's always my worry.


----------



## gfadvm

My post just disappeared! I'll try one more time.

Jeff, That wall is better stocked than our Lowes!

You all in the path of the blizzard, stay safe and warm.

"Global Warming" - Bah Humbug!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I think yer messin with my posts!


----------



## JL7

Andy - I posted at the same time as you, so the posts get stuck…..an age old LJ problem! (But we CAN blame it on Marty) And thanks for the comment…don't shop at Lowes much since Menards and HD are much closer…....What you building now??

Sandra…...I wondered about that…....that's a LOT of water…....happy skating…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I would never mess with your posts….
Marty is ALWAYS to blame for EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, -40????? That makes it seem tropical here. I think the news is making the snow out to be more of an issue than it really is. It's only a foot of snow, which isn't much up here. I remember one winter when we had 27" and I didn't own a snow blower.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you have an extension cord…
& an electric blanket….
For out at the mailbox???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, it's a lot of water. Thankfully our water table is excellent.

Home Depot called this afternoon, my planer arrived from being fixed as per the Ridgid warranty. Can't wait. Who knew I'd miss it that much.


----------



## JL7

Right on Chris…...we are expected to get the temps that Bags has lived with for awhile now…..lot's of warnings going on…...like don't go and stand by the mailbox…... 

When I was a kid, we had a seventeen foot snowdrift at the bottom of our driveway….....we were stranded for a bit!


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..is it flooding night tonight??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You can have the -40° & 17' drifts….

Chris,
You can have the 27" of snow….

*74*,
You can have the frozen pond….

I'll settle for a cold one in Key West!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - if only dreams really come true…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's flooding as we speak. It's cold, clear and no wind. We're supposed to escape the blizzard tomorrow with only 10 cm of snow and it will be solid on top by tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Cool Sandra (pun intended).........


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## GaryC

Sandra, Sandra, Sandra
Here it is… It's official


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I want one of those!!! So cool.

Sandra, great ice rink.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love the coffee mug Gary! Is there an IV pole to go with it??


----------



## GaryC

Maybe we need to get William to forge one


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Way cool mug!

*74*,
Is there enough room, in the rink, to store a body until spring???


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Don't have any projects going on. May be time to see if your offcuts will 'speak to me'! I also have some cool new wood Monte brought that I'm waiting for inspiration. I really just want it to warm up enough that I can play with my new mill!!!

Sandra, That looks like a monumental undertaking! Of course it will stay frozen longer at your house than mine!


----------



## DIYaholic

An early morning plowing/salting run is my future….
From the current -9°, it will warm up to a blistering -4° tomorrow.
May need to break out the sunblock!!!

Well, With Winter Work Waiting….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Coffee is on. Woke up at 3am, checked the rink, checked the pipes. Looks like it's almost done……


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - maybe, but the last time I tried, you could see the body through the ice. Creepy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - the hours put into it and the hours spent skating never match up, but it's a blast watching the neighbourhood kids skate and then have hot chocolate. By the time it starts to melt, I'm getting sick of tying and untying skates anyway, so it all works out.


----------



## Doe

It's -23 C (something below 0 F) which is downright nippy. The house is making some freaky noises; I don't like it at all.

Sandra, great rink! That reminds me that my father used to build a rink for us. I'm glad you're feeling good-enjoy it!

Jeff, your bin pictures are giving me a warm fuzzy feeling. I need to get the labeller out . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Sandra and Doe, and anyone else who is up and moving. It's -4 here and the drive is cleared. I love my 9hp snow blower.

Y'all stay warm …. somehow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Chris…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

-2 here right now…..


----------



## Gene01

Something gobbled up my post.
Retry.
Mornin' all,
20º @ 06:45. It got to 57º in the sun on the deck, yesterday. More of the same today. Gorgeous couple of days on the mesa. This will be the 5th day in a row I don't need heat in the shop. 'Course two were 'cause I didn't go out there.

RANDY…just heard a blurb on the radio that a hwy worker (didn't catch the locale) was working an end loader/backhoe on a 100' high pile of salt when it collapsed on him. Killed the poor guy. I think you deserve hazard pay.

Hey Gary, where'd ya find that mug?

Great organization, Jeff. What did you do, buy a store's complete system??

*74* Nice rink. where's the Zamboni?


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning gang,

74… nice rink. I've always wanted to do one for the kids, but never found the time. This year the town did one for me :^)

Weather report …. 0 F and 10" of new snow. Kept the fire going all night, so the house is warm. I put the tractor battery on 2 amp charge last night, as it has been giving me fits and I thought this would pre-empt any problems. Out the door at 6 a.m. to take on our loooooong drive…. verrr….verrr….verrr… click click…. Nuttin'!! We're officially snowed in. I called in to work and they're going to let me take it as a vacation day, but it does look bad, especially when both of my guys made it in on time.

Oh well…. tractor is charging on high and I get to putter in the shop this a.m. When the tractor starts up, I'll yank the snowmobile trailer out from behind the barn and fire up the sleds to give the kiddies rides.

When life serves you lemons…. time to make some lemonade :^)

Oh, and Marty definitely broke the inter-web again :^p


----------



## GaryC

Gene, just found a picture…no real mug. Pretty cool tho


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning Frozen Nubbers & Tepid Termites,

-9° here now….
Warming all the way up to -4° today!!!
Overnight low will be about -20°!!!

Morning plowing run is done….
That was an initial clearing plow….
another final clean-up plow will be done this afternoon/evening.
I believe it is breakfast time, then nap time!!!

Gene,
That is a true tragedy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bummer on the tractor battery!
Good for shop time though!!!

Our skid steer wouldn't start this morning….
As it was -12° at 4:00am, I understand.
Had the boss told me there was a block heater….
Could have had it all toasty warm & ready to start!!!
Gotta luv the lack of communication!!! NOT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm
Dunkin Donuts "Salted Caramel Hot Chocolate"....
Served with a sausage, bacon, egg & cheese croissant!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I got a booklet of DD free coffee coupons, a DD gift card and a DD community cup (free fill ups on Sundays forr all of 2014) for Christmas (I'm thinking maybe I have a reputation for liking DDs. Funny, because I'm way to cheap to buy coffee out)... of course… guess where I can't get to?

Maybe I should try to take the snowmobile through the drive through ;^)


----------



## superdav721

25 here. Hey thats cold to me.


----------



## Gene01

Here's the news story re: the salt pile collapse.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Put on a long sleeve shirt!
That's not cold….
That's just chilly!!!


----------



## HamS

Marty is in Southern Indiana. It was -16 in Wabash this morning at 7:00 am. Gonna take awhile to warm the shop up tonight!


----------



## ssnvet

I got a couple hours in the shop this a.m., but I am short a hinge….

Looks like the SCMS stand is going to have only one wing for a while longer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Got your wings clipped, Matt? OK, my jokes are bad …

Ham, 16 below is mighty cold.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like everyone is surviving the weather…....it's actually warming up here right now with freezing rain(?!) on the way tonight…then the temps plunge again. The governor already called off school for Monday, statewide…...

Doe…..my house has the snap, crackle, pop thing going on also….......it is always a bit unsettling….

Gene….no store bought system with the fasteners….I buy those little bins when they go sale at Menards…..I think they get down to about $0.34 or so…...built the hanging rails out of thin strips of Oak and put anything and everything in them….hinges, knobs, screws, nails, do-dads…...it will stay organized for a week or two, and then it will look like the "before" picture again…....

Get back to work Matt…....Marty, Rex and I depend on it!

Noticed Rex and Eddie are quiet again…...what's up guys??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Went to pay rent today. 
Landlord had a nice, older, 33 gallon, 2 horsepower, 150 PSI air compressor that he was rolling out of his shop. 
He proceeded to tell me that he replaced it because it was not shutting off like it should. 
He said I could have it if I didn't mind pulling the plug to shut it off. 
So after cleaning the contacts and adjusting the pressure valve on it, I have a larger compressor now that works perfectly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice "gift" for you, William. It's always good to see things getting passed along instead of tossed in the trash.


----------



## KTMM

Morning all, had my first cup of joe about an hour ago. I'm on night shifts right now, so I got off work this morning at 5:30. It wouldn't make much sense to drive home this morning before going to meet Mr Hart for the wood sale, since my workplace is halfway to the designated meeting spot from my house. I got a bite to eat and took an hour nap in my car. Fortunately for me he showed up around 7 and I helped him set up some tables and unpack. I am very happy with my purchase so far, considering for what I spent I would have only gotten 1/2 of the stuff locally.

Pictures in a minute….


----------



## KTMM

PICTURES!!!
The total haul.
10 - 2×2x12 basswood
10 - 3×3x12 basswood
1 - 3×3x28ish basswood
6 - 4×4x12 basswood
1 - mimosa root
1 - box elder board
1 - massive piece of butternut
1 - small (FREE) piece of knotty butternut.
not pictured - 2 aspen staves


----------



## JL7

The Mississippi boys are cleaning up today….......nice haul(s)! What did you get Dave??


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Is that wood for your wood stove??? ;^)

William,
Congrats on the compressor!
Now you can get that inflatable doll you always wanted!!!

Jeff,
PLEASE, try to keep that freezing rain in your neighborhood….
We are forecasted to get the same thing Sunday night!!!

Matt,
Looks like you will only be able to cut left handed boards, at your SCMS station!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, great purchase. I don't know much about wood, other than what I have used from the big box stores, but I definitely like every piece of butternut I've seen used in projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

They gotta fire our local "second string" weather man….
He's forecasting -16° tonight!!!
NO, that is NOT the wind chill!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have to go and try to remove the battery from the skid steer….
Need to charge it up, overnight!
I don't want to go out and play mechanic, especially at -9°!!!


----------



## bandit571

Took almost 40 minutes to go 16 miles last night. Half way to work got behind a state snow plow. At leasthe got rid of the washboard parts of the road. They were starting to pull the van towards the ditch, just hadn't figured which one to send me to.

Honda Transmission Mfg. is putting up wind turbines on their land. Two are up, one is even turning a bit. Supposed to be a third one. These things are BIG!

Have to go back to work tonight, then off the following three.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a nice haul, Lucas. Didn't know mimosas had roots. Mine have all had stems.

Randy, Don't fergit the block heater!

Bandit, They still putting those monstrosities up? Ours have been up for a few years. We fought like H3!! to stop them but, to little avail. We did manage to get them to site them far away from habitation. And, I think that our logical and well researched presentations to the county board has succeeded in stopping any more…..for the time being. 
Of course, if Honda owns that land, not much can be done as long as they follow the setbacks.


----------



## DIYaholic

No luck on removing the battery….
Frozen fingers & darkness were of no help….

Bandit,
Jeff, Marty & Rex are glad that you are working!!!

Gene,
I never furgotz the block heater….
I was never told it existed!!!
I actually plugged in the block heater this afternoon…
Maybe by morning the diesel will become less than sludge!!!


----------



## superdav721

I did get a bit of wood today not like Lucas.
I am in my long stretch between paydays. But my lovely wife knows I love my smokes.









Paronelli Castelsardo Pipe #02
I have been enjoying these blends. I smoke Pall Mall's and roll your own. Occasionally a cigar. But this is like the difference between a beer and a single malt peat scotch.



























Then today while out the wife and I took the eldest grand-baby out and bought him a bunch of toys from antique shops.
Then I found this.









With a shovel.
They came home to.


----------



## JL7

Well that makes it a trifecta for the Mississippi boys…...well done…....

I got a haircut today if that counts for anything…......sounds like Randy got frostbite.

Life isn't fair….....


----------



## KTMM

Gene, I don't know if it's a mimosa root, that's just what the feller said it was. I thought it looked cool though, kind of like a small elephant tusk. In all honesty when I saw it I thought it might be magnolia root or limb. Of course, that's our state tree here, and illegal to cut without a permit.


----------



## gfadvm

Sounds like all the Yankees are getting some winter! We are supposed to get more snow tomorrow night 

Dave. I have a coal bucket and shovel just like that on the hearth of my woodstove! They still sell those in Arkansas.


----------



## ssnvet

Out doors from 11:30 to 6 pm….. We're totally snow bound without the tractor.

Tried charging, jumping, no luck. Called the New Holland dealer to see about a new battery, and though he didn't have the exact match, he said if I brought it down he could find one that fit. So I talked my MIL into braving the elements to meet me at the end of the lane and started to remove the battery…..

BINGO !!! The positive terminal had some how come loose. Tightened it up and vroom! Back in business… And no new battery needed!


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad to hear you're back in business. Good thing you didn't findout too ssoon though. A family day is a real treat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, how did you manage a haircut on your income???

Andy, We're suppose to get another 12" starting tomorrow night on top of the 6 we just got…..

Anybody got a map to Florida???


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I think Florida is beyond the snow and ice somewhere, which means it's kind of like the lost city of Atlantis.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Map….
You don't need no stinking' map!!!
Just head south….
When you hit water, turn left….
Continue east….
When you hit water, turn right….
Continue south….
Your in Florida!!!

Matt,
I have a skid steer I need you to look at!!!


----------



## JL7

Marty….reference may earlier post about getting Matt back to work! I'm running low on blue tape and titebond 3…...

Good work getting that tractor going Matt…...

And Andy, what's this about all these earthquakes in OK??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I have managed to replace the batteries in every vehicle we own this year with new Interstate batteries.

Then I had to jump the John Deere when all this snow hit. I guess the snow plow wasn't that important…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, That rock salt can pack pretty tight when it is stock piled for any length of time. It then has to be busted up in order to be loaded into the trucks. I can see how it could suddenly become unstable and bury an excavator…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, Jeff, how do you like the Titebond 3 compared to TB2?


----------



## JL7

Chris - haven't used much TB2…...I like the open time on the TB3 and of course the water proof thing, otherwise I use TB1 for everything else….....I tend to find things that work and "stick" to it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the info, Jeff. I was wondering if it was worth the extra expense for the 2 or 3.


----------



## JL7

Cutting boards and such….TB3…..it's cheaper by the gallon…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks again, Jeff. I'll definitely look unto the gallon size.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm confuscated…..
I thought it was cheaper by the dozen???


----------



## lightcs1776

DIY …. if you want a dozen, more power to you. I'll stick with the four I have - grin


----------



## JL7

Randy…...check with Marty on the confuscated thing…....hopefully he didn't wander back outside…...


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, It is true that we have a LOT of recorded earthquakes but I have never felt one and they never seem to do any damage. So I'll take earthquakes over ice storms!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
More power to you….
For taking on the challenge (& risk) of raising offspring….
The group census around here…
is that I should not leave a genetic footprint!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha … yeah, I was earned not to talk kids with ya, but I was never very good at listening.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm either slipping & sliding..
Or the walls are spinning!!!

Either way, 4:00am is crushing down on me!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night folks. 
Chris - TB3 fan here too.

Looks like the Mississippi boys cleaned up…. only thing I got today was chapped skin…


----------



## JL7

How's the skating out there Sandra??

I am now hearing the pitter patter of little frozen water pellets on the windows…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra.

Night all.

By the way, here's a pic with the better half and her new lathe. She set it up herself.


----------



## superdav721

Where did everybody go?


----------



## lightcs1776

To bed, Dave. It's 2300 on the east coast and I'm beat. Have a great night.


----------



## superdav721

Ahh there Chris.
Well I went out with the wife today.
Looks like shop time tomorrow.
I have to glue up two more panels and that will do in all my good clamps.
Then I might turn a bit.
Looks like your better half will be turning a bit to.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm looking forward to seeing what you're making, Dave. Always cool to have time with the wife as well.


----------



## JL7

Good looking crew there Chris…....happy turning to all…...

Saw a cool turning gadget today…will have to see if I can find the link…..


----------



## JL7

This is it:






And here I guess:

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/treen.php


----------



## KTMM

Well, I'm up for the long run. Gotta keep heaters lit tonight. Dreaming up things to carve…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I'll share the links with Sherry (the wife). I've got two older ones, but they were both at work.

Lucas, keep warm. I miss the smell of a wood stove, but not the feeding of it at 3:00 AM.


----------



## KTMM

Wish it was a wood stove, I'm talking about kerosene heaters to keep equipment from freezing…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Back out of bed to get the 21 year old. His car won't start. Some days …


----------



## GaryC

Don't know if any of you saw this picture online…. It's a lighthouse on Lake Mich The water was blown up on it and the cold winds froze the water. I thought it was cold here.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Jeff now I want another tool.
Dang bucket list.


----------



## lightcs1776

Amazing picture, Gary.

David, there's always another tool to add to the list. That's the beauty of it.

21 YO is home. I'm going back to bed. Night all.


----------



## KTMM

Morning guys. As my shift ends, I'm about to head home and get some sleep until noonish. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks. Pass the coffee.

Chris - nice pictures of your family.

I just stepped out onto the rink. I got off quickly when I heard it creak. Best to leave it for another day.

It's still snappin' cold here. I just saw the hubby and son out the door for hockey practice and then groceries. That gives me a few hours to myself I'm desperate for some shop time but my carcass is protesting from all the rink work.

We'll see what another cup of coffee and my morning meds do…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Parenting story….

Yesterday, my 9 yr old and I started household chores at 830 and did a few good hours, took down the tree etc etc. 13 yr old emerged from her room after we were done.

Her chore then was to have supper ready when we got back from hockey, to eat by 630 pm and then do clean up. (she prefers kitchen chores) We rolled home at 620 and supper was still an hour away. She had lost track of time (probably in front of the TV) so the rest of us grumbled and grumped that we were hungry. We weren't upset, but were annoyed that she hadn't done as asked.

At 730 supper hit the table - meatloaf with glaze, asparagus and mashed potatoes. She's an excellent cook so it was very tasty. When we were cleaning up, she apologized again. I explained to her that if I called ANY of my friends and complained that my 13 year old was an hour late getting a full supper on the table, they'd laugh or hang up on me.

Not sure if there's a point to the story, other than the fact that I've got great kids. Of course I'm genetically inclined to think so.

Coffee is kicking in….


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I'm rambling…..

I picked up my planer from HD yesterday. The shop that did the warranty work delivered it there. I'm anxious to see how it's working.

Also spotted an ad on Kijiji for birdseye maple boards - assorted lengths and thicknesses. I emailed the guy asking roughly how many bf. The stuff is crazy expensive here, and I think I may smell a bargain…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' everyone.
First cup poured and cooling. Wife keeps switching beans. Don't know what she ground for this pot, but it's pretty tasty. Whatever it is, it came from Costco, probably. She just told me. It's "Don Francisco".

*74*, what's "crazy expensive" in your neck of the woods? Birdseye is some gorgeous stuff. Hope you can work a deal.
How deep is the water/ice in the rink?

Gary, thanks for the reminder that there are places I'd rather not be. Lake Michigan this time of the year is one!

34º @ 05:30. 8-10º warmer than usual morning temps. Still only 55º predicted today. Headed down tho. Friday, it's a slight chance of snow.

Dave, nice looking pipe. I'm guessing that tobacco doesn't taste anything like Carter Hall.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Off to pull the 19 year old daughter out of a snow bank. She'll need prayer as I haven't had my coffee yet … so I'm really not happy.

Sandra, sounds like a wonderful family. Yes, many may laugh, but it's great she is learning responsibility. Those are lessons that will pay back tenfold.

Gary, you have to be to get my coffee before I leave. No sense in putting my daughter in danger because of lack of caffeine.


----------



## Bagtown

Morning all.
Belated Merry New Years wishes to all.
Looks like our overstock of cold got sent down to y'all as requested.
Don't worry, there's lots more.

Got pulled over for speeding yesterday on my way to work.
Local Peace Officer looked at my licence and said " you hold a class one license you know better".
I agreed and he gave me a New Years gift of letting me go with no ticket.
I haven't been pulled over for anything in more than twenty years.

Up at four am like always, even on Saturday. Can't help it.
So I found a great way to keep up with the posts on here…. I mirror my iPhone screen through the Apple TV onto the big screen. It's great and I don't need my reading glasses.


----------



## Bagtown

Dave, that's a fine looking pipe.
Haven't smoked a pipe in years.
Been considering getting another pipe lately…
Too cold out to smoke though.


----------



## Bagtown

Jeff,

Before I moved up here a year ago, I had to make peace with the whole oil sands thing.
Like most folks up here, I try not to think about it on a daily basis.
Right or wrong, I'm here feeding myself and saving a little to retire someplace warmer.
I have a friend up here who has some land for sale in Belize. You never know where you'll end up….


----------



## Bagtown

Tea pot is brewed.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## Gene01

Lucky you, Mike. 
Got pulled over Christmas eve. 72 in a 55. Same result, though. Cop was in the holiday spirit.
That's quite a picture. That's a bit of snow!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Mike.
Keep that damn cold up there.
31 here this morning and that makes me have to put my coveralls on.
Sandra you are in the land of Maple.
It should be as cheep as lobster.
Chris I have a house full of early 20 yo's.


----------



## Bagtown

Can't make that link thing work on my phone but here…...

Ice truck


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, My truck kinda looked like that a couple of days ago…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Mike, I don't think I could live where snow gets that deep. That would give me nightmares.

Daughter is out of the snow bank, but I gave her my coffee, so that's next on my list. Just picked up a small piece of blood wood and a small piece of paduk for my wife to use in her lathe. No idea what they are, other than wood.

Dave, the 20 somethings are more work for me than the 11 and 15 YO. Hope you have better luck with yours.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Swing on by here and get ya a couple of sticks out of my stockpile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may get in the shop and make a bag of sawdust before the Colts game comes on…..


----------



## Gene01

Neat truck, Mike. I like their glue and inlay processes.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I was going to cut her some chunks of oak from the wood pile, but they are so frozen together that I decided to bypass it. It's -4* here.

Edit: watched the video of the truck. Very cool, both literary and figuratively.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Kinda slow getting around this AM Animals have been fed It's 35 here right now. Going to get up to 43 they say. I saw on the weather forecast this morning that all y'all in the Northeast are in for another round. We are getting a little starting tomorrow but, nothing like what you have. I can send you warm wishes for your safety and well-being even if I can't send you any warm weather. 
Gene, That frozen lighthouse is a sight to behold. Can't imagine such…..


----------



## JL7

Cool pic Gary….literally. I wish I wasn't part of that reality!

Mike - It would have been funny if the ice truck *didn't* start after all that work! And I totally get the making peace part. I'm grateful for the folks who can benefit financially from these things. I had to make peace when my son got a job at Walmart. I still won't shop there, but I'm grateful that he has the income, and (in his case) they have treated him well. In your case, as long as I use fossil fuels to haul the wood and heat the shop, there's not much to say! Good luck on Belize!

Chris - the Bloodwood and Paduak are beautiful choices from South America and Africa. Get some other scraps though to practice on first…...In my experience, Oak isn't always the easiest to turn, especially once it's dry…...but I know little of turning…...Dave can recommend some videos to watch also…...Dave is the king of links…..

Good luck on the Birdseye Sandra….....!

Had to mix the "second" gallon of gas this season for the snow-pup today. Doesn't sound like much, but can't remember ever having to mix a second gallon in a single season before…....(stupid winter facts….)....


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the tip, Jeff. I did ask her to start with pine scraps first.

Dave, any site or book recommendations are really appreciated.


----------



## ssnvet

Sitting in the shop waiting for glue to dry, listening to my play list and tapping on my wife's old laptop, which is now dedicated to LJs :^)

I decided the shop door didn't really need 3 hinges and I'm back in business getting the 2nd wing on the SCMS stand.

Up early lugging in wood, getting the fire going as the house was cold. Then made hot breakfast for the family.

Yesterday, after I got the tractor going, I pulled the snowmobile trailer out of a drift and got the air cooled 440 going. I can neither confirm nor deny that I made multiple trips with an unregistered sled down the middle of the road to our friends property a mile or so down the way to give each of the three kids a ride…. but I will say that my oldest daughter drove by herself for the first time. She has driven several times with either my wife or I on the back so I knew she was ready.

She looked like a dear in the head lights when I jumped off and said "have a ball". Only got stuck once :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

My morning responsibilities have been met….
We finally made it ABOVE zero….
16° right now, going up to 21°!!!
Then a winter mix of snow, sleet & freezing rain tomorrow evening/night!!!
WILL IT EVER END!!!

Mike,
I'm guessing that truck doesn't come with heated seats.
I sincerely wish you good luck with the Belize retirement!
I need a place to stay, when I go scuba diving!!!

Jeff,
Cool wooden box turning stuff!

Gary,
I'll take those warm wishes!!!
At least it is something!!!

Chris,
My little ones have NEVER caused me ANY grief….

Dave,
31°….You got nothing to complain about!!!
Enjoy your shop time.

Marty,
*GO K.C.!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad the tractor started….
Even better that your sled started!!!

Got the skid steer started this AM, without having to pull the battery….
Actually, I did nothing! The boss came out early & got it running!!!
The block heater did it's thing!!!
No frozen fingers for me! Yippee!!!


----------



## HamS

Got done shoveling just in time for it to start snowing again. The shop is getting heated so I can do a bit of work before the Colts game starts.


----------



## JL7

Nothing but a band of law-breakers around here today….......


----------



## JL7

And remember…..Sandra's got connections…...so don't confess too much!


----------



## JL7

Randy - lucky the boss got the skid steer running…...the next step would have been the old farmers trick…...starting a fire under it….....not sure that would have ended well for ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
All my stories involving any "questionable legalities" are totally false….
That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## superdav721

Chris later this evening I will get her some references. Right now the best thing she can do is get a few tubafore's. And proactive cove, bead, cove, bead. On and on and on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave. No pressure. If you get to it, great. If not, we are all busy and have lives. It's all good either way.

Matt, must be a lot of fun with the kids.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The JD is in the garage with the charger on it. Hopefully it will start when the time comes. Hopefully it will also find its way back from the other end of the driveway…..

Randy, Are you still headin' this way??? Watch for me out by the mailbox. I'll be the one with a frozen grip on the steering wheel…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You are a winner!!!
http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/39108


----------



## GaryC

Something a little strange looking here


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, DIY …. and I never win anything. I'm pretty excited.

Gary, that is a cool picture.


----------



## Gene01

*CONGRATULATIONS, CHRIS!!!!*


----------



## GaryC

You done good, Chris Cant say you never win any longer


----------



## Gene01

Report from the mesa:
66º on the deck at 13:35 MST.
Winds at 25 mph +, though.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, 64 here but we are suppose to take a real dive tonight. Not like that Michigan thing tho… lol


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all.

64 and 66 sound fantastic. I can't wait to have warm winters.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I got home this morning, DAVE, and it was 21 out…. I get up this afternoon and it's in the 50's. I can't shake the cough and sinus crap with this constant switch up. I'm really glad that it won't be freezing tonight. Maybe I can take it easy at work.


----------



## superdav721

Chris forgive me I was on my ipad and copying and pasting on that thing is a B!*c%.
Grats!
Get her to watching those. They are very helpful.
Gwinnett has some really good stuff on basics and sharpening.

 Cap'n Eddie Castelin
 Gwinnett Woodworkers
 Carl Jacobson
Robbiethewoodturner
Brendan Stemp


----------



## lightcs1776

No worries, Dave. I really appreciate the links. I'll get them to my wife so she can get started learning. I know she will really appreciate the help.


----------



## GaryC

OOOOooooo, Sandra….. have you seen what Tapomax posted in the Joke of the Day…...??


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That IS a very funny Canadian video!!!
I can just picture *74* engaged in that!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Alright, now I have to go hunt down the joke of the day ..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you drowning your sorrows?
Have you given up hope yet?
Have you changed your team loyalty?


----------



## Doe

Chris, congratulations! I went to one of Hendrik's seminars at his shop and he's very knowledgeable (and quite chatty). I have one of the treen thingies and I don't much care for it. One size and the cork business looks chunky. Have Sherry look at this ; there are tips, vids, and projects. The door wedge is a great beginner project because the two ends don't need to match. I did just about every kit available when I started and I think I've done about 75 bottle stoppers (get the PSI mandrel, makes it a lot easier than any of the others). Oh, and tops, I did tons of those. Let me know if she wants to chat about turning; I never did woodworking at all before I started turning three years ago. At the very least, I can offer sympathy.

Mike, your picture reminds me of one winter in Montreal where we had to shovel the snowbanks before we could shovel the driveway. Mum had a picture of the house (single storey) where you could only see the top foot of the house from the street. The snow forts were really high and the snowball fights were great. Other than the shovelling, it was a fantastic winter for kids. The ice truck was interesting - the things we Canadians will do is just astounding.

It was almost warm today. Beats the heck out of Thursday, I had to get gas and gave up halfway because my fingers were about to fall off. It was just nasty. I was thinking of getting snow tires when my car had its usual service but glad that I didn't; there were issues with wipers, windshield chips (3 of them), and struts that needed replacing. The struts were a killer - more that the tires would have been. It shouldn't snow much more anyway since I got boots. If I didn't get them we'd have tons more - that's the way these things work. I'm just saying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You must have said one heck of a prayer….
Colts rally & pull it out!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Doe. I am amazed at your, and others here, willingness to help my wife get started. The DVD's from Hendrik looks great, but I could never justify a purchase like that for a hobby.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my latest ramblings if any of you wish to waste a few minutes of your life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - must go see what Topamax posted. I have a sneaking suspicion as to what it is….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phee-yew!
I smiled at the video- I've seen it before -it's a good one.

One of my former colleagues with PTSD made national news here last month and the whole thing was a circus. It was heartbreaking to watch, and yet it was used in caricatures and a lot of jokes. I was worried that's what had been posted. I should have known better 

The Colts game was amazing! And not a big sports fan….. wow.

Jeff - in all the years I worked patrol, my assessments always had a line that read 'needs to improve self-generated statistics'. Translation - I never gave out many tickets.

Got some shop time in today, spent it tidying up, and replacing the worn weather stripping on the garage.

Rink is frozen solid. Just have to smooth it out tomorrow with some lukewarm water, and it's good to go. The kids are chomping at the bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - 8/4 birdseye here sells at 18.50 bf
and 4/4 is $8.65

Not sure what it is elsewhere.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got some done today, but not nearly as much as I wanted to.
Instead, I had fun watching my son try to work on his truck.
It has became apparant to me today that mechanical ability does NOT run in the family.
I done mechanic work for thirteen years of my life.
Building engines, before I messed my back up, was my life.
However, while watching my son I realized that, no matter how many time I tell him "left loosey, righty tighty", he just cannot get the hang of which way to tighten a bolt and which way to loosen it.
I started making a game of it. I'd watch him on each bolt and started a time on my phone to see how many seconds it took him (sometimes minutes) to figure out that the reason he could not loosen a bolt was that he was actually tightening it!
Now that was fun.
I had to walk away though when I started seeing him turn bolts, and turn bolts, and cuss bolts, and turn bolts, trying to figure out why they would not start threading going back into the holes.
Now that is not mechanically inability.
That is just stupid.
I'm looking at my wife now trying to figure out if this is really my son.
Only joking folks.
I know he's my son.
It just so happens though that this is one of my sons that is real intelligent with book smarts, but dumb as a brick in the common sense area. 
He makes for good laughs though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - my 13 year old is the same way. She can hardly use a manual can opener. It's amusing and frustrating all at the same time….

Bedtime for me.

G'night folks. Hopefully pictures of the rink tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## ssnvet

Hello again….

Spent most of today herding turtles to get the Christmas decorations stowed away. Quite frustrating after the 100th question beginning with "Do I have to…....?" The concept of working a job untill completion and doing everything necessary to finish it up completely iludes them. :^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, it is frustrating when trying to teach someone something when they don't seem to "get" simple things.
I have eight kids and see both ends of the spectrum.
I also have one kid who can tear apart anything, put it back together, and figure out anything common sense and tell you how it works, but he can barely read and write his own name.

CRAP!
You scared me Dave.

Matt, you must be talking about kids.
Most kids don't understand the concept of job completion these days.
Some of my kids work harder at getting out of certain tasks than if they'd have just got busy and completed the task at hand in the first place. 
The young ones I partly understand. They're young and still learning. What I don't get is how I raised the grown youngins to be so danged lazy. I guess it's true that some kids turn out the way they are no matter how you try to raised them. 
It doesn't make it less aggrevating though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, speaking of Christmas decorations…........
My wife got a little miffed at me this year.
We had Christmas on the 24th because she had to work Christmas day.
I decided I was not waiting this year.
When she came home the evening of the 25th, all the Christmas decorations were down and put away.
I was tired of looking at them this year.


----------



## DIYaholic

Kids….
Don't get me started!!! ;^)

I have a task at hand that I plan on seeing through to the end….
NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Debating on what to get next, 10" rikon band saw or a carving vise and some more gouges…..

Or maybe a foredom power carving kit…..


----------



## ssnvet

I'm outta hear….. Stay warm


----------



## HamS

It is 7:00 am and just barely starting to snow. The fire has has been re stoked in the shop stove. I had a load of ash delivered. It makes a much hotter fire that lasts longer than the mixed hardwood which was mostly red oak slabs. Chunks make a better fire than boards or at least they last longer. The table saw is still down waiting for the parts to arrive. I have been working down the ash log that will be the legs of my new bench. I was going to worship this morning at the church of the soft pillow,but they all canceled services because of the snow that hasn't started yet. 
Kids will drive you to drink, and I understand how you can wonder if they are really your's.

Out to the shop now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Sunday morning….

Have I said that I hate my work schedule….
Really it is the lack of a schedule!

I'm a creature of habit. I like structure & order, in my life/daily routine.
Some may say I'm OCD, others may say anal retentive, I prefer " Methodical"!!!
I don't get that with Mother Nature always changing my alarm settings!!!

The weather determines my work schedule,
And thereby determines my sleep schedule!
Being a night person, I usually hit the pillow around midnight,
I find the 3:00am or 4:00am awakenings to be a real PIA!!!

My interrupted sleep pattern has me sluggish all the time.
I find my brain in a fog on a daily basis. (insert joke here!!!)
With that, I worry about not having focus in the "Lair".
I have already made a few mistakes, because of the hazy brain syndrome.
Nothing major, just oops' that require creative work arounds, err "design changes"!!! 
I adamantly don't want those mistakes to transform….
into a chance encounter between my digits and a spinning blade!!!

Well, I just needed to vent!!!
Carry on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, It's snowing now, I'm going back to bed…..

See ya in a couple of days…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Slept in this mornin'. Stayed up late to watch the Saints eke out their win. Earlier, watched the Colts (read Luch) pull off an amazing feat. Great games. Needless to say, not much time in the shop. I'll probably watch Ice Bowl II this afternoon. Mountain oysters have all been consumed. But, Phyllis made a TON of cracker jacks, so there will be munchies for the game. 
After some unseasonally great weather, we've started the slide into normalcy, 10º @ 06:45 with a projected high of 40º this afternoon. It was great while it lasted. Snow maybe Friday. 
That little clip Topamax posted was a riot. I envy the canadians and the Aussies their sense of humor. Must be their common heritage, as Rex has proven. 
Time for another pot of coffee. The early bird gets the most coffee. Phyllis only left me a cup and a half.


----------



## ssnvet

Rude awakening this a.m. as all the (interconnected) fire alarms went off at 7:00. I had a splitting headache and thought for sure we had CO in the house, though I knew for sure the fire was completely out b4 I shut the damper last night. Turned out to be a false alarm, most likely do to shutting down the sole heat source (gas log stove) in the addition. I think the photoelectric detectors get buggy when they're cold.

None the less, me predicts 2014 is going to be a good year!










FREE DDs coffee every Sunday x 52 :^)


----------



## Gene01

What a deal, Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Randy gives me a headache too…..

We have some big @$$ snowflakes here. They're saying it is gonna be falling at a rate of 1 inch per hour…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad to see you….
Getting the snow that is!!!

During the evening and overnight, we are to get snow, then a wintery mix transitioning to all rain and finally….
Temps will drop, creating a frozen sheath of ice!!!

Congrats on your Colt's amazing comeback….


----------



## JL7

Bright and sunny here…..a beautiful day actually, but a bit on the chilly side…...clear skies = bitter cold. The good news is this stuff is moving east, so many of you can enjoy this also!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Here was my excitement last night during the game. (while chatting with Jeff) Just beyond the trees in above pic is S.R.37. (4 lane divided highway) There was an accident with entrapment, Lifeline helicopter was called in to transport the person to the hospital. The white and red light on the far left is Lifeline sitting on the highway…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - what is this exactly?? Is that you with flare??


----------



## boxcarmarty

That is Blueberry. (name is Berry) He is the ultimate Colts fan. You can find him at all colts events…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. No church service due to nasty colds. I'm staying in where it's warm.

Matt, better a false alarm than a real one. Plus, the mug looks like it's a decent size to start the day.

Jeff, it may be clear there, but as Randy mentioned, it's supposed to be freezing rain and miserable later today.


----------



## JL7

Ahhhhh…..Blueberry….....got it.

Chris and Randy…...that "wintery mix" crap is no good…..Maybe it will be over-hyped…..our "freezing rain" the other day turned out rather un-eventful…....hope the same for you…..plus Randy needs some sleep…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

MARK THE CALENDAR - Randy vented! Randy vented!

Been up since 6 am, went to a hockey game. Son's team won 7-2. It's been a good day already. The rink is ready to go, but we're expecting above freezing temps tomorrow and freezing rain tonight. I've made the executive decision not to smooth it out today, because it will have to be redone tomorrow anyway.

Looking for some more shop time today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you Sandra. 
I almost did not catch that. 
Calm, cook headed, laid back randy have a venting post. 
You recon the only reason he took so long to do so was due to procrastination?

Hey randy. 
Dude. 
You have two options. 
Stop procrastinating and vent more often. 
Or take a pill.

Sorry buddy. 
Couldn't help myself. 
Seriously though. I've read about your work and sleep schedule before and thought to myself that you were the most laid back guy I knew for not being pissed off more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am worried about the weather tonight. 
I never worry about the weather. 
I figure, what comes I'll deal with. I have all the tools I need for me an mine to survive any kind of weather event that may or may not occur. 
This time is different though. 
There is a James brown movie being filmed in Jackson, MS. 
Since Lisa is one of the company's "most trusted guard", they have her over there guarding equipment at night on weekends. 
When she leaves for work tonight, the roads should be fine. 
If it gets bad in Jackson tonight though, she'll be stuck over there. 
Ya'll have to understand. We are not prepared for writer weather around here when it comes to roads. If enough ice freezes on them, you just have to wait for the big trucks and sunshine to break it up enough to safely get down the road. 
Then, of course, no matter what happens, if she has to wait half the day tomorrow to get home, they'll still expect her to be at her post on the harbour tomorrow night.

You may notice, 
I'm not worried at all about winter weather as long as my loved ones are here for me to take care of. 
What worries me most is the unknown when one of them is going to be fifty miles away where I can't do a dang thing about whatever situation may arise.


----------



## JL7

I think this winter has taken it's toll on everyone…....and it's only January…....

Mike is up there laughing at us now…...

Be safe out there folks…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I try not to let things get the better of me.
Why fret over things out of one's control.
Yup, I have a "go with the flow" personality….
It just feels, sometimes, like the "flow" is taking me over a category 5 rapids!!!

I do get "pissed off" more than I let onto.
However, I signed on and will do my job!

After all, it's all about the customer….
The little old lady headed to Sunday service at church….
Or that guy with one lung, who struggles to get to his vehicle….
They are expecting (rightfully so) a level of service.
I try to exceed those expectations….

I just wish that there was a more consistent work schedule….
That afforded me the time (& energy) to enjoy "Me Time"!!!
It will come, as this weather pattern won't last all winter.
PLEASE, tell me it won't!!!

With that said….
I'm out the door to go check on a few properties….


----------



## Bagtown

Morning
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Going to go hibernate


----------



## Doe

Who's Topamax?

Randy, I like methodical. Join the club. Except I'm a morning person; alarm is set for 4:40 and I'm up anytime after 3. I know, that's just stupid.

William, that's interesting about kids. My sister did great in school but didn't have a whole lot of sense. Me, my school career was dismal but Mum said I was the smarter one. I thought it was just because I'm seven years older.

Blueberry is very impressive, and you think women take a long time to get ready. . . I wonder what druids would think of him.

Matt, thank goodness it was a false alarm. We changed our upstairs detector a couple of years ago because it was going off when it got really cold. The only way we could get it to shut up was by having a fan under it. When I saw the mug picture, I thought eeeew, does everyone get to sip?

William, prayers are going out for Lisa.

Randy, if it's any consolation the farmer's almanac people said the weather would be slightly warmer than usual this winter. If that's an average we should be heading for a heat wave.


----------



## Doe

Posts are getting close to 50000. Stumpy, will there be a prize? Or does the thread implode taking the interwebs with it?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## gfadvm

Freezing rain first, then snow, and cold 40 mph N wind. It's up to 20 degrees now. Supposed to be -15 wind chill in the morning! Can't wait.

Oldest daughter and SIL in a whiteout in Colorado (on vacation!)

Winter sucks!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trees are so heavy with snow that they are breaking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sycamores, soft maples and pines are going cheap… 65 cents a board foot, you cut and haul…..


----------



## HamS

Just came in from knocking the snow off the pine trees. We have about 8 inches on the gr ond and still coming down. I shoveled a path to the shop and am back to watching football. There are all kinds of cancellations scrolling on the screen.


----------



## DamnYankee

Hope everyone is enjoying their new year.

Ran last 18 miler yesterday. This coming weekend's ruins 20.

Did do some wood working over holiday but nothing worth posting. While not a cold as for some of you the temps have been crazy around here… Low 30s one day high 50s the next. Plays havock on wood movement!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
The extreme temperatures here have also affected wood movement….
All my wood is still sitting on the lumber rack!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob…good you got some shop time…...

Temps are starting to drop now….... -18 now and suppose to go to -27 …..... and it's moving East…......hang on…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Those frigid temps won't be that bad when they do get here….
Monday night through Tuesday, temps will bottom out in the single digits (above zero).
Not psych3d, but I can deal with that.

What I am psyched about….
Temps tomorrow early AM will be low to mid forties!!!
I get to sleep in….
Mother Nature WON'T be setting my alarm clock tonight!!!


----------



## JL7

You deserved a cold one Randy…......are you stocked up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The temps aren't movin' east, they're movin' south. It'll be colder then my keyboard will type…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Broke the snow plow this evening. It folds down when I try to push. I put it away and maybe look at it tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…..you need a snow-pup…....


----------



## HamS

You'd think as hot as the Colts have been it would warm up a bit. The plant is closed as is the county. 
We are now in an official blizzard.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am indeed stocked up!!!
Microwave dinner = check
Smokes = check
Cold brewskies = check
Grand Marnier = 2X check

Yup, all stocked up!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Christmas vacation is over and the kiddos go back to school tomorrow. Can anyone say YES! They got away with far to much grumping and fussing over break and need to get back into their routines.

Helped serve communion at 2nd service, which I always enjoy…. ya know, there's always room at the table :^)

Went to some friends open house. They moved 1/2 mile down the road from their old house. But they really like the new place, which is slightly smaller, but much better laid out. Wood stove was cranking and the goodies were yummy.

Back home to scrape the end of the lane down to pavement with the tractor bucket and spread some salt and sand. It's going to rain tomorrow, and then freeze tomorrow night, so I'm hoping this will prevent an unwanted skating rink from forming.

Got the second wing on the miter saw stand and posted a pic on the BLOG.

Hope you all had a good day… I have a little libation waiting for me upstairs.


----------



## JL7

Ham…...welcome to MN weather…....this year is such that so many other people get to share in this joyous weather….

Stay warm, that is most important…

Randy…...you are well prepared…....good for you…...might want to take the Grand Marnier to 3X, otherwise good!


----------



## superdav721

Its going to be 6 here in the morning.
All you northerners close the damn window.
I dont like it one little bit.
I worked all day in the shop with the doors open.
~
Doe Topo has been around this site a long time. Topomax gave him bad side effects. He gets big time head aches and has to wear two pairs of sun glasses while outside.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
All that cold air is compliments of our Canadian cousins….
I believe all the hot air comes from Martyville, or Martinsville Indiana!!!


----------



## GaryC

I miss this


----------



## superdav721

110?
Oh no but H3!! no.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I take it you're not a fan of the heat. I really like the heat. Not necessarily 110, but certainly a long way up the scale from where it is now


----------



## superdav721

I like 85 on a spring day.
We only get a few weeks of that but they to will come shortly.
We are in such an humid area, bamboo is quiet common in my woods.


----------



## KTMM

Got called in to work tonight and tomorrow night. Got a ticket running a red light a few hundred feet from work…...

Grumble grumble.


----------



## DIYaholic

A comfortable temperature is directly proportional to the level of exertion….

Extremely low temp = High exertion = run from the car to get indoors & enjoy a Hot Chocolate with Baileys
Moderate temp = Miniscule exertion of energy = Workday
High temp = Low exertion = cold ones while lounging poolside

Time for me to stop exerting myself….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas, Lucas, Lucas….
That is why I am NEVER in a rush to get to work!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning - The coffee's on folks. Holidays are officially over. Have to get ready for work.

Matt - I agree, it's time to get the kids back to a routine. Except that school is CANCELED here today! Freezing rain all morning then up to +8 Celcius. My poor rink…

William - I hope Lisa landed safe and sound.

I had some precious shop hours yesterday. Spent the whole time getting things rearranged now that the snowmobile is out of the garage. I did manage to make a small ramp for the snowblower to get over the edge of the rink.


----------



## HamS

Jeff,
I lived in northern Wisconsin for a couple of years. I loved the area and could stand the weather,but it was expected and prepared for. This is not and I hope people who haven't ever dealt with this kind of cold don't make bad decisions that turn deadly.


----------



## GaryC

Half the pot is gone. Sure wish I had some warm muffins. Too lazy to fix any. 16 here this morning. High of 30 today. So glad I don't have to share the joy of living in the northeast. My best to you brave souls…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Lisa's schedule got changed. Again. 
They have now pulled her completely off her regular post. 
She now is working as supervisor over this movie shoot thing for the next few months. 
That means she's now working daytime and leaving out seven days a week at five in the morning headed for Jackson. 
I just talked to her. 
She is less than a mile from the job site where she has stopped for hot chocolate. 
She's weird. She doesn't drink coffee.

In other news, wind chill is six. 
The heat is busted in my truck and I have to get to town later. 
Two pair of socks, jeans and thermals, two shirts and jacket, and I'll be ok. 
No officer. I'm not drunk. Just steering while shivering.

All ya'll be careful out there. 
Lisa did tell me she ran across a couple of small patches of ice driving over. 
Even if you are experienced at driving in this weather, watch out for the other idiots who have no idea how to drive.


----------



## GaryC

Somewhere in Mennisota…. -44 wind chill …... I ain't leavin' Texas


----------



## GaryC

William, have you heard from Eddie?


----------



## superdav721

It's cold and I have to return to work. 
Crap!


----------



## superdav721

MIA
Rex
Stumpy
Eddie
Where are you folks?


----------



## DIYaholic

So much for my plan to sleep in….
Mother nature decided to be a beach….
Roads were ice free, this am….
Drives, walks & parking lots not so much!!!

Not sure what the rest of the day holds….
As the boss doesn't communicate WELL!!!

Temps are to drop below freezing, this afternoon.
That means another salting run, for sure.
The rest of the day….
Time will tell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

11 below here this morning and expected to drop a few more…..

Most of the state is under a code red travel warning…..

Lucas, That means the police will write a ticket if you're out on the roads without being an emergency…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Did you say you're going to the beach…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
COOOOOOL door….
Literally & figuratively!!!

*74*, Dave & others returning to work….
SO sorry!!!

Ham,
Yes, being a prepared non-idiot is key to survival!!!

William,
Yup, it's ALWAYS the other driver!!!
Perhaps you can put the shop stove into your touch, to stay toasty warm!!!

First coffee of the day is about to be consumed….
It just ain't right, to start the workday sans coffee!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No, no Marty….
This winter has been no day at the beach!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Two cups of coffee down and another on it's way.

Dave, 110 isn't all bad. It was 127 a couple summers ago. Of course, that was overseas. I can recall a few 110 days at Ft. Banning, GA. as well.

William, my wife liked those cha il pulls you made so much that she wants to make them as her first project, after a bit of practice on scrap.

Warm and rainy today, 48*. Tomorrow is supposed to nose dive down to 7. Did I mention I have no love for NY (yeah, sorry to my fellow NY'ers, but at least I don't lie).


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just shot a mouse with my "Official Red Ryder Carbine-Action Two-Hundred-Shot Range Model Air Rifle"


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Gary, 110º is just a tad too warm for me. Especially with high humidity. A couple years before we left the PHX area, the temp at the airport was 122º. They closed the airport! But, it's a dry heat! 
10º on the mesa this AM. Headed for 44º. Not too bad. But, no flag pole licking till noon.

William, Glad Lisa's not got too bad of a drive. Hope it all continues to be good. 7 day work weeks suck, though. 
Most of you guys are probably too young to have ever experienced trying to drive in the snow and ice with heavy, snow and ice encrusted boots, no heat in the truck and ice covered clutch and brake pedals with no rubber. Can be a bit tricky.

Wife quilts…..constantly….Really needs her iron. It died yesterday. A new sewing machine last month and, now a new iron?


> ? Where does all this tool buying stop


? I dare not comment out loud. Even in jest.


----------



## KTMM

I just got home. For those of y'all that don't know, I work at an ancient power plant, in the not so friendly part of Jackson, MS. Last night was cold, we had ice forming in spots from all the steam we generate, and I had fueling heater duty. All in all it wasn't too bad, I'm just not well acclimated to this particular weather trend and working outdoors. And as I stated, I got a ticket three lights away from work. The green turn signal lit and I went straight, no mercy from the revenue officer, I mean jpd…...

Its OK though. I made the cash to pay the ticket in the time it took me to get to work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Women expect too much from us…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
As a transplanted native New Yorker….
I DON'T take any offense to your statement!!!

Marty,
Be careful, you can put an eye out with one of those!!!

Gene,
I had a Plymouth Voyager, that had no heat….
Made for veeeeery frigid trips to the ski mountains!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Have no worries, we here in Stumpyville….
Expect absolutely nothing from you!!!


----------



## superdav721

Brrrrrrrrrrr!
My wife texted me on the way in and asked me to bring a portable heater to her.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I know I can be opinionated, but never mean any offense.

One of my kids knows what it's like to drive in snow and slush encrusted boots. He's broke with no heat in his car. Funny to me at his age, not so much for William.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Is a Duraflame log and a match book considered portable???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Temps just hit 13 below. That's the coldest here in damn near 20 years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

expected 15 below tonight and 40 degrees this weekend. That's a difference of 55*.....


----------



## DIYaholic

We just hit 50°!!!!
All down hill from there….
7° tonight/tomorrow!!!


----------



## GaryC

14 now. Lost 2
Gene, I don't like 110 either. Especially here in humidity central. But, I can take a lot more heat than cold. I'm grumpy when it's cold. Makes me ache.. 
Dog stuck her head out of the doggie door. Sat there a few seconds and back in she came.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to go see what the boss man has in store for the day….

TTFN….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got the package, *Dave*- Still unwrapping it. That's a lot of newspaper!

*Sandra*- I sent your plans a couple days ago. Did you get them?

I've been busy with the season 3 updates for the "show". Lots of changes coming…


----------



## HamS

My driveway


----------



## HamS

The path to the Shop


----------



## HamS

My van is in the garage, but I have to drive to work, but not today.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a good bit of snow, Ham. I'm sure it looks much nicer now that shoveling is done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, the chain pulls are made on a regular pen mandrel. 
When she gets a mandrel, if she doesn't already have one, it's easy to practice without wasting kits that of course cost money. 
The inside diameter of the tubes in 7mm kits, which includes the chain pull kits, is 1/4". So take any scrap wood, drill a quarter inch hole, put it on the mandrel just like you would if you had drilled a 7mm hole and glued in a tube, and practice away.

No I haven't heard from Eddie.

No I didn't make it to town. 
I made it to the store for gas. 
Paid for gas and went in for coffee. 
Came back home and decided I'm getting too old to be driving around in a drafty truck, with no heat in these kinds of temperatures. 
Lisa's truck has heat. Since she's working in Jackson though, I can't borrow it at the moment. 
Everything can wait till Wednesday when the temps rise above the freezing mark again.


----------



## Gene01

Good decision, William. An DWS (driving while shivering) ticket would ruin your week.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, no mandrel, but I guess I'll be looking to order one soon. I'm exremely uneducated when it comes to turning, so I'll be busy researching. Thanks for the information. It's a great help. Stay warm … I'm young yet at 45 and still think it's too cold for driving around in a drafty truck - grin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A mandrel is a must if she wants to turn pens, lights pulls and about 99% of everything else I drool over in the PSI catalogue. 
If you haven't already, check out PSI online. Order something, anything. A mandrel and a few chain pull kits is a good place to start. 
Orders usually arrive in about a week and there will be a hard copy of their latest catalogue in with you order. That will become your wife's favorite magazine. I have a PSI catalogue beside the lathe, beside my bed, beside my favorite chair, and beside the toilet. 
Also, PM me your email address for some turning related material I wanna send for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and I'm only 39. My health makes me seem and feel much older though. 
My biggest issue at the moment is that, with the herniated disks in my back, when I go outside if feels like someone compressed my spine with a vise. Then when I go back inside to the warmth, it feels like someone stretched it back out with a block and tackle.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. The assistance here is nothing short of amazing. I hope to pass it along as I learn a few things.

Edit: Nuts! I still like to think of myself as one of the young guys, although my kids keep telling me it isn't true anymore. I don't mind living in my own little fantasy world.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## KTMM

Well in all the chaos last night I managed to put an order in for some additional carving tools and a couple books…..

Hope everybody is staying warmer than me, the top of that boiler is gonna be cold tonight and that grating is sure to be slick.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, for anyone who thought I may have purchased the lathe for myself, here is my wife's first experience with it. She has glasses on, but will normally be wearing safety goggles. I've mentioned a face shield, but she didn't sound real excited about the idea. However, hair is tucked in and slaves are pushed up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got stuck in my driveway, and that was after I shoveled…..

Plow is still down, Can weld it solid but not sure I want to do that…..

Lucas, Chaos would be ordering the tools and books and having them sent to my address…..

Chris, You sayin' we're old???

Ham, From the looks of this, you may not be drivin' to work tomorrow either…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Just finished up with tasks (saltings) that the boss man assigned….
My day is finally is over!!!
What was supposed to be a day to sleep in & do a 2 hour salting run in the afternoon…
Turned into an 11 hour day!!!
Temps are quickly approaching freezing, 33° now….
Another early morning salting run in the morning….


----------



## DIYaholic

*YOU GO GIRL!!!*

Chris,
Can you relay that message for me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I'm gonna suggest a full face shield and an apron. She'll be thinkin' the same before too long…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

also, the lathe is sitting too tall for her reach…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh, "Rough Cut" is about to air!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I was going to suggest a riser/platform to make her more comfortable at the lathe & hence safer!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rough Cut is a rerun…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, message relayed.

Marty, I'll pick up a full face shield and apron this week. I was wondering how important a full face shield would be for her. I also realized, once she tried it, that the bench is too high. I may take off the lathe and redo the legs tonight. It's either that or a platform, as Randy suggested. Funny thing, I originally cut shorter legs and thought it would be too short. Now I created extra work for myself. Oh well. I sure appreciate the advice.

Edit: Any recommendation on how to determine a good height?

Edit #2: Looks like lathe height was already asked on LJ. Now to measure my wife's height at elbows, then start reducing the bench height.


----------



## KTMM

I will second, third, fourth and fifth the face shield recommendation. My neighbor across the street had glasses on when he had his accident. He mistakenly turned his lathe on full speed with a bird house chucked that he was getting ready to rough out. It exploded sending a large splinter through his bottom eyelid. The doctor told him that if it had been 1/8 inch further it would have severed the nerve on the back of his eye. He spent nearly 3 months with a patch on and longer before he really healed up.

The lesson here is that glasses and goggles protect are SUPPOSED to protect eyes.

Also, where I work, procedure says that with any lathe work or grinding, goggles must be worn WITH a full face shield and respirator depending on the material.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to know, Lucas. One will be ordered this week, probably even tonight, along with an apron.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Are you taller, need a higher lathe? If so, a platform may be better solution….
Unless she won't let you near HER lathe!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Although "Rough Cut" was a rerun….
I hadn't seen it yet….
So it was "new to me"!!!
Also, it was about a flag case/box….
which is a priority build!!!
I actually ended up buying the plans from that episode!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I would have been happy to sell you my plans…..


----------



## KTMM

oOo…. I want three copies, so I can make three boxes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Re: Plan purchase….
Laugh all you want!!!
I'm quite comfortable with my lack of skill!!!

Although a relatively simple project….
I recognize my very limited design/drawing/planning skills….
& will ALWAYS take all the help I can get.!!!


----------



## superdav721

Chris get her to choke up one hand on the tool and get it close to the rest.
The key to the cut is body movement not arm movement.
Looking good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, great plans compared to mine.

Randy, I bought her the lathe. I don't intend to use it. I don't want her to think I really bought it for myself. Of course, down the road, perhaps ..

Dave, thanks for the tip. I can't express how much I appreciate everyone's help.

Here is the lathe and bench, now 7" shorter.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Quick work!

Quick question….
What length & how many 2×6's did you use for the bench build???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, everything everyone has said so far is sound advice.

Finger, or in some cases the backside of my hand, against the tool rest is what keeps the tool flowing smoothly. The way she is holding it, she is asking for a bad catch. Watch videos and see how others hold their tool. This will keep the tool under control.
If she keeps holding onto it the way the photo shows, she'll have a bad enough catch and…........

She'll need a faceshield to catch the shrapnell that will fly from the lathe. I know you love your wife and would rather the face shield catch it than her face. Trust me. I HATE a face shield, but I wear one at the lathe. I was stubborn to the face shield idea at first. A few large chunks of hard wood to the noggin brought me around to agreement though.


----------



## DamnYankee

Chris -full face is a must! I have had more wood thrown at me while turning! For some turning I also recommend a glove at least for her offhand (left?) a light windbreaker that zips up rightish to neck is also a plus as turning throw chips and chips and chips


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - heck, you're even older than ME! (but not by much)
William is just a pup.

Gene - I got a chuckle about your wife needing a new iron. If they sold them at Rockler, you'd probably own 4.

I'm with you Randy (did I just say that?) Good plans are a must for me.

I put a full day in at work. Glad to have been able to do it, but I'm exhausted.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I really don't like to sit idle. I tend to lean towards a work-a-holic; civilian job, Army National Guard, finishing up a bachelor's degree (four more courses and I'll be edumacated), hunting once in a while, plus trying to keep the family as a priority. It's a fine line sometimes.

As far as the boards, I used about 16 2×6x10's and cut them in half. I ended up using a circular saw and hand saw to even out the top as sanding was taking too long. I'd use 2×10x10's next time as Stumpy mentioned they would have less knots. I'd just rip them to 2×5's. The table has 14 2×6's about 56" long. It is now 29" high. I should have ripped each board square, as Matt suggested, but didn't think of it until after the top was done. Guess that's more info than you wanted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds familiar Chris, very familiar…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Sandra, way to rub it in … grin.

I've quickly grown to respect everyone's opinions, well, when your serious. I'll have the mask and apron ordered tonight. I'll also check out some videos and help her learn how to hold the tools.

Hope those in the South are making do in the cold. It seems to be heading back up our way, so perhaps it will warm up for y'all.


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha… Mike, I could go for a 100+ degree day about now.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Mike…. me too. It's 17 here now. Should be against the law


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Why the picture of Marty's desk???


----------



## lightcs1776

Now that's funny, Dave. Of course, I'm still going to keep it in mind in case I ever need to raise a table.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Every shop needs a good iron. When my daughter ran off with mine, I had to run out and buy another for iron on edging…..

Chris, Come and shovel my driveway since you're sitting around with nothing to do…..

Mike, We give up, you win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Your box plans are on that desk. If you can reach them, you can have them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody seen Jeff???


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I don't shovel … that's why there's a snow blower in the garage


----------



## HamS

The driveway is now passable. The road is not. The Bummer isthese days off work happened when the table saw is down and parts not here yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff may have gotten freezer burn!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Bye gang


----------



## GaryC

Cutting edge technology


----------



## lightcs1776

Do those qualify as new hand tools? I'll have to keep this hidden from my kids. One of them liked to make knives from just about anything steel.

Face sheild and apron will arrive in two days. I appreciate the help and advice, more than I can express.

That's all from me, folks. Good night, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Two things…..
1) Why did you bring a knife to a gun fight?
2) This is a WOOD working site!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy…. Your gun is made of wood
My knife is made to trim the wood around the bolt that needs to be tightened


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Are you suggesting an alliance???

This salt shaker needs to call it a night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Its cold, and I smell like diesel. Can't wait to do some WOOD carving.


----------



## Gene01

It's 10:18 and I just finished reading the instructions for that new iron. 
Good old google was able to translate most of it. 
G'nite.


----------



## Doe

Chris, I'm glad you're getting the face mask; I've been pinged as well. Consider a dust mask especially once Sherry gets into exotic wood. For example, I read someplace that there are two types of people when it comes to cocobolo: those who are allergic to it and those who aren't-yet.

Yesterday was the first day back at work after all the weather fun. Seeing all the fallen trees along the commuter train route was most distressing. Here I am without a chain saw and truck. Most annoying was that I've wanted a 4 inch slice of 6-8 inch birch with bark and I know exactly where I can find a fallen tree just about the right size. I have no problems justifying the purchase of new tools but a chain saw isn't one of them-the blade guards are woefully inadequate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning!
Mother nature has been messing with us here. Yesterday went up to +9 and then it dropped back down to -15. So the roads, trees etc etc are a MESS. Kids have no school again today. This may be the longest school break they've ever had other than summer.

Did some really rough drawings of how I'm going to turn my new router table into a cabinet type table. Looking forward to getting it started. Design is NOT my strong point, so it will be interesting…

Time to head to work.

Liver biopsy is next week. Not looking forward to more poking and prodding, so trying to keep busy. (but do expect a complete ranting meltdown by then…. )

Have a good one
74


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning, all.

Doe, I'll look into something more than a regular dust mask if she really gets going with turning. I'm hoping she will start to make a list of her own. As far as the birch, perhaps a neighbor has one you could borrow? No blade guard, but still a good toolwhen used properly.

Sandra, I'll pray that tthe docs have wisdom with the biopsy. Never fun to get poked. Rant away.

Randy, love the gun but I think it might violate NY gun laws … because it looks like a gun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good…. something, oh morning isn't it….

Morning salting run complete….
Coffee consumed….
News is being viewed….

Not sure if I should go back to bed, or….
Take a nap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't handle a big heavy chain saw anymore. 
If anyone can deliver a good chunk to your door step though, I love my little electric chain saw. 
My older boys make fun of me, but it does what I need to do.

Morning everyone. 
Too cold. 
Gotta go get my dog. 
He should be through doing his business outside by now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Choose her accessories wisely or she'll start to look like William…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, uh, no …. just absolutely no …..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heat wave is expected today. They're saying all the way up to 5*.....


----------



## lightcs1776

7 here, high of 9 expected, -16 with wind chill. It's COLD!!


----------



## superdav721

OK the sawdust in front of my shop has turned into piecreate.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Actually, the photo in question was taken on a day that I was turning an especially knotty bowl that was throwing a lot if crap in my face, this the respirator. 
You may also notice the safety glasses. 
What you don't see is the full face shield I had taken off and was holding in my hand. Also, I had a glove on one hand as well. I don't always recommend gloves at the lathe. That particular piece though was throwing shards of wood into my hand and was cutting me. So the hand against the tool rest needed a glove to protect my hand from harm.

Another accessory I often use at the lathe is a shirt. I have yet to find an apron that does the job well enough. A long sleeve shirt buttoned all the way up to the neck keeps the dust, chips and shavings falling to the floor instead of into my clothing. 
Without. A buttoned up shirt, I have had to strip down in the back of the shop to remove chips from strange places that were causes very uncomfortable itches. Let's just say that the crack of my butt was the least of my worries. 
I won't even attempt to clean up any jokes that come to mind about any potential feminine itches that could arise with a similar situation of bodily wood chip removal needs.


----------



## lightcs1776

I needed a little humor this morning. The idea of anyone with wood chips in unmentionable places just makes me laugh.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Even my dog is sick of this cold weather. He's restless in here inside this morning. He's ready to go play outside.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking pup. I've gat a black lab and a chocolate lab that would love to play.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good morningin Nubbers!

According to the news reports this morning its cold outside…redcord cold in fact. For the Charlotte, NC area we borke a 180+ year old record. Had to run my 12 miles this morning on a treadmill…..I H A T E T R E A D M I L L S !!!!!!

William, Chris and other turners, I have found a runner's style windbreaker available from Starter at your local WallMart for about $15 works great for turning. It's very light weight so it doesn't get real hot. Zips all the way up the neck and has elastic cuffs so it keeps all the chips and shavings and dust out. Oh and they come in some really sporty colors.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Coffee's drunk. (drinked? dranked?)...well, it's gone, anyway.
Sun's up and it's 12º on the mesa. Headed to 53º. 
Good lookin' pup, William. 
Safety and a modicum of comfort in the shop is a good thing. From reading all the posts about turning apparel and splinters lodging in odd places, I've come to the conclusion that short hair (or no hair) and tighty (real tight) whiteys are a must.

*74*, Wishing you the VERY best next week.


----------



## DamnYankee

"Trust me you can dance" - Alcohol


----------



## ssnvet

I hope you die hard turners don't mind if I comment that all your advice to young Christopher is enough to make me not want to get into turning :^p

I really want to get a lathe…. but this is the one I want.










My pinkies feel much safer when they're turning the wheel and the tool is in the tool holder :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Matt, I don't care what anyone else says. Anyone that calls my young is OK in my book - grin.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well since William has come out of the closet : I TOO HAVE AN ELECTRIC CHAINSAW. It's itty bitty but does the job.

I've never used a lathe before, but I can tell you that a brassiere can hold a lot of sawdust. That's all I have to say on the matter…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shameless - I had to do an 18-miler on a treadmill once. I still have flashbacks….. I feel your pain.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
A lot of saw dust you say….
Wouldn't that be determined by the size of the brassiere???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Someone posted this on one of my projects:

s a nasty comment….


----------



## GaryC

Ya gotta watch this….

http://www.wimp.com/janitorrevenge/


----------



## lightcs1776

Great video, Gary.


----------



## Gene01

He's evil.
I like him.

Was that Randy?


----------



## lightcs1776

Couldn't be Randy … no salter.


----------



## superdav721

me to Gene.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think Randy that the volume would depend on the difference between the size and the contents…..


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, the volume depends on how far you turn the knob, and which way….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny video!

And apparently, 'dope quote' means a cool quote. I never was cool, but I'll take it.
Not sure if I've ever been kewl, or gnarly, or rad, or sick, phat, or totes cray - cray…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

You're on fire today Gary!


----------



## Momcanfixit

The inmates are getting restless downstairs. I guess they want to be fed. Seems like I fed them all yesterday…..


----------



## GaryC

Don't think I've ever been any of those things either. Don't know what most of the are…..


----------



## HamS

Hello Sandra,

Miss J has occasionally had that problem with drywall dust. I thought it was pretty fun helping her clean it out. However, I don't think I'll let her read the itty bitty tool post, I really think it would be best if I did not hear her comment on that.

It is still cold enough that the plant is closed and the saw is down. I have had to do other tasks I would prefer not to have to have done.

I think the roads will be open in the morning and I'll have to go in.


----------



## DIYaholic

That was not me making the snow maze.
I'm smart enough not to work that hard….
I'd of used a snow blower!!!

*74*,
You must be cool….
After all, you live in the frozen "Great White North" & you hang out here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to throw darts tonight.
Guess that means a few libations will also be thrown (back)!!!


----------



## GaryC

This is for the weather watchers


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Andy. It's Maple


----------



## JL7

Ironically Gary…..I've been to that guys sawmill…....it's quite a place…..

http://www.logs-to-lumber.com/


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, the write-up said that log weighed 8 tons. That's a lot of Maple….


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That's a tad big for my mill!

Jeff, That looks like a fun place to shop!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ham 

My mechanically challenged hubby just spent two hours "winterizing" the lawnmower. In the process, he managed to start the thing in the garage, spewing dirt and grass everywhere, not to mention the fumes. (Um, dear, did you take out the sparkplug??)I went out and helped him clean up (it was all over my stuff) and I'd like a gold star for my sticker book because I said NOTHING

He takes care of the lawnmower and snowblower every year. Add that to the girly calendar he insists on keeping in the garage and he thinks he's qualified as a mechanic.

I sure do love him, but he AIN'T handy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, I see they finally lifted the code red on your county…..

http://www.in.gov/dhs/traveladvisory/


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, does he realize it's been a while since the lawn needed mowed? Any girly calendar for me better have only my wife or I'm in big trouble.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Can you load up those boards and bring it to me when he gets done cutting them???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris,

When I first met my husband, he had a swimsuit calendar in the kitchen. When we got married, it ended up in the basement. When we moved to this house, it migrated to the garage. Give me another 20 years and it will be gone!


----------



## JL7

Sorry Marty…..the truck won't start, remember…..maybe you come fix the truck??

In that picture above…..that's a big chain saw on that jig…...he slabs em with that…...and he has a Wood Mizer also…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - you got that driveway plowed yet??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gave up, too much snow for the JD…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - Have Rex and Eddie eloped to Botswana or something?


----------



## JL7

You need a snow-pup….....2 pulls and you're moving snow…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a snow pup, he wants to be towel dried and givin' a treat every time he comes in…..


----------



## KTMM

Sandra, he must have been taking fix it advice from the Red Green show…...

It's where I learned all that i know.

Bob Villa got nothin on that…..


----------



## ssnvet

Evening Nuberoonies,

Hectic day at work…. The holiday lull is over an it's back to crisis management time. As usual, the production department swipes one of my guys to compensate for their inability to hire or train any talent of their own. So now I'm short handed. :^(

Marching band awards banquet tonight. This has been a GREAT experience for my oldest.

No time or energy for the shop, but hopefully my Incra T-track will come in soon and I can get the fence for my miter saw stan made.

OBTW, Thanks to Stumpy for his router table videos, as that's where I first learned about the T-track plus, with the second slot for the plastic rule. Much less expensive than Kreg's solution.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I hope you're keeping those power grids up, they seem to be rather questionable around here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I was gonna recommend Jeff for the job, but you lost him when you mentioned talent…..

I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## JL7

I see the gloves are off…....bring it on…..


----------



## ssnvet

So I gave two 30 min. training sessions today to train up some additional guys on our new Tiger Stop equipped up cut saws. One guy had to reference the fraction-to-decimal equivalent chart I made up and posted by the saw to figure out that .5 is the decimal equivalent of 1/2.

Lord help us!


----------



## KTMM

Well Marty I'm 2/3 of the way through my 24 hours off work. Have to be back in at 530 in the morning. I'm not looking forward to it. In good news, my tool order will be here Friday.

Matt I understand your shorthanded dilemma. We lost two guys to cutbacks and their lack of seniority. They're gone and their senior replacements still haven't been moved down to our plant. Hence my two days of O/T.


----------



## ssnvet

My boss refuses to recognize that when you offer $9/hr starting wage, you can't expect the cream of the crop to come beating on your door.

We're posting a position for a CNC machine operator at $15/hr. it's almost a waste of money for the ad. Last time we posted this position, not one qualified person applied. I had a laid off tool room machinist laugh in my face a couple years back and tell me that he was making that much on unemployment. :^(

The owners are still living in 1980. They complain that there's no one with a brain out there, but never conclude that everyone with decent skills is already making more $ somewhere else.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Catch a cannon ball now to take me down the line
My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time…..

Night…..


----------



## superdav721

Rex and Eddie eloping.
Could you imagine what the children would be like?
******************** ass Limeys.
That would make em all sour butts with lone ranger masks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just got home. Sandra, never needed the calendars, and although some may think I am in the 1950's (well before I was born), I never thought they were needed.

Marty, that's one furry dog. It must take a while to dry off all that snow and ice.

Matt, $9 an hour is great … if you're just starting as an apprentice with zero experience.

Love that maple log. Gary, since Marty can't get it, maybe you could deliver the boards over my way?

Lucas, I haven't seen Red Green in a few years. I'm going to have to find out if it's still on a local station.

Jeff, were the gloves ever on?

Dave, that was not a nice picture at all …no sour anything and no lone ranger masks.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Darts have been thrown….
Libations consumed….
Posts caught up on….
What's next???


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh, I know….
Grand Marnier!!!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, good luck next week, you know where to go to rant and we're waiting. Sawdust in your bra is nothing. Turning chips are much itchier and pointier. Sometimes I feel like a pincushion.

Shameless, thanks for the tip, that sounds perfect. I have turning smock that I never use because the knitted cuffs are scratchy with chips.

William, are you melted yet? Hope you're not too miserable. Thanks for the links and plan, there's a lot of things I'd like to try.

Any other suggestions for snow blowers? We don't have much, about 20 feet of two car driveway and 50 feet of sidewalk (we also do the street sidewalk for the neighbors if we're out first).


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, I must miss some things, as I didn't realize you were looking at snow blowers. I have a 9ho Craftsman that is great. I'm not big on Craftsman, but I love the 9hp size as it handles a solid 22"-24" of snow without quitting. It also has electric start, which is great when it's super cold. The small ones are nice for a few inches of snow, but nothing beats a solid machine when a nor-easter hits.


----------



## lightcs1776

It is way too cold. My folks pipes froze … and they live in Northern Georgia. There is something really wrong with that!

Time for work. Y'all stay warm and enjoy the day.


----------



## superdav721

My toilette seat was frigid. I live in a 130 year old house that is not up to energy saving draft code. I am going to put it in the oven tonight and preheat it a bit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Darts went well….
I didn't get one stuck in me!!!

Felt good to sleep in.
So much so….
I may go back to bed


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You talking the toilette seat, or the whole house will be preheated???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

It's a light breakfast this morning. A pot of coffee and a loaf of zucchini bread…..

Chris, I'm gonna need some proof on that snow blower. How soon can you be here???


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 degrees now and we're headin' for a high of 27 today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear about the dart miss Randy. Would you be willing to try it again???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
It'll get into the forties today. 
I'll be able to bundle up and get to town to take care of things. 
Didn't do much yesterday worth posting, but I'll try to remember a picture anyway. 
I redone my stand that holds my yard and gardening tools. 
Sent my son to town to fill a butane tank. 
I am nowhere near out bit like to keep all four tanks full just in case of a worst case scenario.

Doe, hope some of it is of use to you. 
I will try to sort through and get issue numbers of magazine articles soon. 
Are you interested in the book names?

Some (Matt I think) mentioned that out lathe talk is making them not want a lathe. 
It sounds worse than it really is. 
The lathe, like a lot of wood working equipment, is as safe as one makes it. 
With common safety practices and common sense, one can work on a lathe forever without incident. 
My biggest suggestion is, again like a lot if other wood working equipment, to never do anything you feel is outside your comfort zone. 
Some people only turn things like pens and small projects, or only items that are balanced enough to be turned without much danger. 
Others, like idiots like me, have been know to chuck up twenty and thirty pounds of unbalanced mass that has cracks and bark we know will become shrapnel, and spin it at higher speeds than should be allowed. 
We are willing to take the chance though for the more interesting pieces. 
The safety advice we've been giving are only techniques that help one not to get into dangerous situations should something go wrong. 
They are not at all an indication of any dangers that would or should be a regular occurance when turning. 
The biggest danger of wood turning is the addiction of the craft that seems to be inevitable for most people who try it. 
Also, from my experience, the hardest part of learning it is not the turning at all, but rather the sharpening techniques.

Well I gotta get started this morning. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, The trick is to have the wife go in and sit on it first…..


----------



## JL7

Morning….......

Hopefully our cold snap is nearing the end…....still -10 now, but suppose to hit +30 by Friday!!

Chris….the frozen pipes down south is crazy, but they don't have the insulation or snow cover that are pretty critical for the cold temps…....I feel for your folks tho, I've had the frozen pipe thing more than I care to mention…..it sucks….One time even had the sewer pipe freeze…...let me tell you how unpleasant that was….

Doe - we get a bunch of snow here most years. I have 2 snowblowers, one is a big beast, an 8hp Cub Cadet 2 stage and also the little Toro single stage. The little Toro will handle a lot of snow, and if you get the nor-easter, you just may have to hit it early. The trick with heavy snow is carving that first path, after that you can alter the width of cut to keep the machine running fast…...if that makes sense? Lastly, the little machine can hang on the garage wall, the big machine takes up a bunch of space….

I've only used the big machine a few times in the last 5 years…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If we ever get enough snow to need a snowblower, I have a plan. 
I have seven sons and six still at home ( or have returned home) and I own three shovels. 
They can work in shifts.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Nothing much happening here on the mesa. Something happened last week, but I can't remember what.
21º now and headed for 55º.

Hey Matt, I bought a Stanley tape that reads fractions on one side and decimal on the other. Thought it would be quite handy, but it's not. I need a tape that reads in "skoshes," smidgens and hairs.

Randy, do you need to certify that you've had your tetanus shot before you can participate in the dart games?

Rex's and eddie's absence is disconcerting. Where are you guys?


----------



## HamS

Morning all

Got in to the office. Was an interesting drive. My dad told me it was colder in Buffalo than it was at the south pole yesterday. I am not sure how they knew. But it is still cold.


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow blowers….
We have six that we put into service.
The four single stage (2 bigger ones & 2 smaller ones) handle 95% of our snow blowing needs. There is one in each of our three plow trucks and the other is kept "on site" at a condo unit. We keep a large 2 stage "one site" at another condo unit, that is rarely used. The second 2 stage unit is kept at the shop, as a back up and never has been put into service.

The only time the 2 stage unit is used is when a big nor'easter allows the snow to get ahead of us. The single stage units were all I used for a 36" snow fall two years ago. The trick, as Jeff said, is to do multiple snow removal sessions. It is easier to snow blow 4" - 6" of snow three times, that it is to snow blow 12" - 20"" of snow once. Even though the blowers are 22" wide, if the snow is a heavy, wet snow or too deep, by only taking a 10" swath each pass, the snow blower can work more efficiently.

During the next Nor' easter…..
Everyone is invited, here to Vermont, to test drive our snow blowers!!!


----------



## ssnvet

5º F this a.m. .... kept the fire going late last night and turned the direct vent room heaters down to save on LPG.

So far it's quiet at work…. hope it stays that way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, it's officially cold….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

_Rex and Eddie eloping.
Could you imagine what the children would be like?
******************** ass Limeys.
That would make em all sour butts with lone ranger masks.

Dave - I just about spit coffee on the computer…..


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Nice job on the rink. That's on BIG ice cube.


----------



## JL7

That is very *COOL* Sandra…....you got some lucky kids…....


----------



## GaryC

I'd love to try that if it was about 75 - 80 degrees


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks folks. It's now dark out there, one of the neighbourhood kids has joined him and he's still out there. Almost hate to call him in for dinner…...

If I get organized enough, I'll string a set of Christmas lights along the clothesline.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, I'm impressed, Sandra. That is a great rink.

Gary, all I can think about when I see the antelope is steaks. From what I understand, houses in California jump. Well, shake a lot, anyhow.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Well done! You get to keep tabs on them from the warmth & comfort indoors & they get all tired out!!!
Is that what they call a "win - win"???

Gary,
At 75°, they call it water polo!!!


----------



## JL7

Uh oh…..somebody got a new toy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
SCREW you!!!
You're screwed!!!
That is screwy!!!
Gives new meaning to "wood turning"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Jeff. I'm thinking that would be a good way to make vice screws.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice, Jeff.

Randy, don't be such a screwball…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks all…...I am a bit screwy…....got a few loose…....

Sandra….good point…...maybe Randy needs one of these…...hmmmmmm..

This Rex/Eddie missing thing is getting perplexing now…......What's up boys??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you also get the internal thread cutter???
After all, gotta have something for the threaded rod to screw onto!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey look, Jeff got a new stick…..

74, I got one of those rinks in my driveway…..

Gary, I have a cousin of his in the crock pot now with some BBQ sauce….


----------



## JL7

Randy?? What you talkin' about? You mean I got screwed??


----------



## DKV

Stumpy, watched your dad today give his thing on scrollsaw blades. It would be nice to be able to separate the wheat from the chaff. How do I find his amongst all your videos?


----------



## ssnvet

74. That' a nice size rink…. and the ice looks nice and smooth… Now cover your eyes for a second….


You mean I got screwed??*

No Jeff, but your new screw wants to get lucky ;^)

That set up is seriously cool !


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chaff, chaff, hmmmm…..

The proverbial phrase "separate the wheat from the chaff" may not be terribly meaningful to you - unless you happen to be a grain farmer. Then, it is good to know that chaff is the husk surrounding a seed, and that it is generally thrown away.

Stumpy, I think you just got slammed…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Matt…..

Seriously Randy….yes….it cuts 1/2", 3/4" and 1" internal and external….......and it works perty darn well…..


----------



## ssnvet

DKV. If you go to Stumpy's web site, I believe all of Mike's stuff is linked under a tab. I like Mike's segments… He's quite articulate (at least he is on the tenth take) and a little more mature than "you know who". :^o

Waiting to see if Sir Stumps-a-lot catches that little dig :^p


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I think you may be a contender for "mom of the year" with that backyard!

Jeff, Extra cool toy! I really wanted one of those but couldn't figure out what practical use I could put it to. Remember, my tool must pay their way! What are you gonna use yours for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just when I was comfortable with having every tool in the catalog, Andy points out that they have to have a purpose… Thanks Andy…..


----------



## JL7

Andy…...all good points…..I have LOTS of dowels now so I think this is the next progression…...got some ideas, we'll see how they pan out! Stay tuned…...


----------



## ssnvet

Not just any ol' purpose…

They need to have a special purpose.


----------



## JL7

And what Marty said…...


----------



## ssnvet

I'm sure Jeff will be incorporating them into a cutting board somehow :^p


----------



## JL7

Maybe…....(good idea..?!) I here adjustable cutting boards are an up and coming trend…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mike might be more mature, but… well, at least… uh… I got nothin'...

If you like "the Stash", you'll love the changes we've made to all the "shows" for 2014. Friday is the premiere of a new weekly podcast featuring both of us. And the next episode of "Mustache Mike's Corner" is coming this weekend. And we're filming a whole series of short "tip" videos featuring Mike. You're going to see a lot of him this year!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Combination Vise/cutting board for holding your summer sausage…..


----------



## JL7

We need to work on the marketing Marty…...it's a bit gross on the first pass….


----------



## boxcarmarty

This aint just another pretty face Jeff…..


----------



## JL7

Edited for discretion….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've already hired Randy as the demonstrator…..


----------



## JL7

LOL! Where is Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Trying to "squeeze" in a word, in between Marty's jabbering!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I chatted with him earlier. He was getting all buttery over the ball game this weekend….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
cutting board….
Cheese Press….
Wine Press….


----------



## JL7

Randy….that …"thump" "thump" noise was Marty throwing you under the short bus….


----------



## boxcarmarty

beer can crusher…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all need some serious help …


----------



## JL7

Wine press??

Sounds dangerous…..


----------



## ssnvet

Can't wait to see the new shows Masrer Yoda… I mean Stumpy. :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Wine press … I can drink to that!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris is here and he brought help…..


----------



## JL7

God knows we need help….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, but GOOD help is sooooo hard to find!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Help? Where?

Just because I know you need it, doesn't mean I brought it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That was MY point!!!


----------



## JL7

Whewwww…..Randy's OK…...


----------



## DIYaholic

You heard it here….
"Randy's OK"

That's my story & I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## JL7

I'm actually getting a bit nervous…...my snow blower story matched up to Randy's this morning, and I'm watching Jeopardy (and Judge Judy but that doesn't count) at my lunch breaks now….......and I've been procrastinating lately…..... What does it all mean??

BTW….the big Jeopardy decades of champions thing starts in February!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Be afraid….
Be very afraid!!!

My housemate watches "Judge Judy" & his name is also Randy….


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff and Randy, Judge Judy? Y'all have to either turn in your man cards or watch two or three Segal or John Wayne movies to clear your mind.


----------



## JL7

Judge Judy rocks…...period. That's all saying about that. And it's my lunch hour.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just tried to convince Debbie that I don't have any fun sitting at home all day while she is at work…..

I don't think it worked…..


----------



## JL7

LMAO! Did you complement her on how nice she looks tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not turning in my "Man Card",
But I'll happily watch some Segal or Wayne!!!

I didn't say I watch "Judge Judy"....
I truly have a housemate, named Randy….
He watches "Judge Judy"!!!


----------



## JL7

Leave Judge Judy alone….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry guys, but Judge Judy is lame .. there, I said it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I do leave her alone….
YOU don't!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
She is always sitting behind the bench….
How do you know she is lame, err differently abled???


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, maybe not lame. But the show is certainly a waste of time that does nothing to improve woodworking skills.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can have Andy put her down if she's lame…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

You guys are a riot tonight.

Andy - I temper the mom of the year thing with a touch of crazy from time to time. It keeps them on their toes….

As for the man card - I'll lend you mine….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Improve woodworking skills???

Who keeps coming up with these rules???


----------



## JL7

What does this thread have to do with woodworking…...(necessarily?) ....


----------



## JL7

Sandra…...when Judge Judy retires…....what do you think….you available?


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 for Sandra. I bet she doesn't watch Judge Judy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Opinionated, flippant and rather annoying?..... yup, I'm qualified.


----------



## JL7

Bingo…..

*Judge Sandra*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - mostly right. I watched part of a show a few years ago and couldn't stand it.

The sitcom 'Night Court' - that was funny….


----------



## DIYaholic

"Judge Sandra with a gun"!
Judge & executioner all in one….
I'd watch that!!!


----------



## GaryC

Lost power. Took forever to get it back. Hate that. 
Marty, is the crock pot ready for a raid? I could stand some of that meat
Jeff, I have one of those tools for threading. I have used it several times but, I must admit…..I had to keep trying to think of ways to use it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I do look good in black, I must say.

Favourite TV show of all time was M*A*S*H


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing I turn the TV on for is news and ball games…..

and an occasional Tommy Mac…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, It's cookin'. It'll be ready by this time tomorrow…..


----------



## JL7

I still like Judge Judy - because she doesn't take sh!t from anyone….....but SORRY I brought it up….....

That's another thing I like about this thread…......you never know what little nugget sets it into a tailstream….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

And the verdict is…....

bedtime


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a scratch n sniff…..


----------



## JL7

Got it Gary…..I am trying to find a worthy use…..but still learning….thanks..


----------



## JL7

Gary - you need William to get your prepper skills up to snuff…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra. I'd watch Judge Sandra.

Gary, glad you have power back.

Night all. It's time for some sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm just glad you didn't say you watch….
Housewives of…..


----------



## JL7

I think I just heard a "thump" "thump"


----------



## DIYaholic

This thread is starting to sound like "The Waltons"....

G'night,
*74*....
Chris….
John Boy….
Mary Ellen….


----------



## JL7

I gotta do check out Andy's shop video to see the "PINK" saw case…......BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Need a link to the pink….


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I can't smell it but I'm drooling anyway
Oh, I have the prepper thing down. Had the generator running. Still a pita. 
Jeff, I made several things that would swing, like a mirror for my wife, I used it to make a lever that would tighten the hinge when the mirror was where she wanted it. 
Also used it for a music stand.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy's shop.....


----------



## JL7

LMAO!

too much tonight!

Randy - I posted a link here scroll down to find the link…..the pink shelf is at 2:54 or so, but it is painted by his granddaughter, so he gets some latitude there…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, 2 lbs of backstrap in a apple bourbon sauce…..


----------



## DIYaholic

If Andy can have a PINK case of OCD….

*74* can certainly have a pink hammer!!!

BTW: Andy, Love the shop & tour!!!


----------



## JL7

Gary - careful when you say swing with wife in the same sentence…...Google may shut us down…......


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you're killing me. I won't sleep all night just thinking about that meat. 
Jeff, anyone that knows Melissa wouldn't dare try that one. Google might get a heavy swing from a right cross. She's a rodeo girl from Arkansas. That means tuff stuff….. lol


----------



## lightcs1776

74 doesn't do pink hammers … just saying.

And I loved the Waltons. I have season five on video. Yeah, I'm that guy.

Night all. This time for real, now that I ordered steel pulleys for my table saw.

Edit: The thought of 2 lbs of backstrap in bourbon sauce might just keep me awake though ….


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say swinging wife???
Giggity, Giggity, Giggity….


----------



## JL7

Post pictures if you feel like it Gary….....i'm always interested…...I mean the threaded stuff….of course…....


----------



## JL7

bump…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You mean machined pulleys, right?
Don't forget the link belt!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, here's one

http://lumberjocks.com/GaryC/blog/23568


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Why are you going "bump" in the night???


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary - I'll check that out….....

Randy - sometimes I go FART in the night…....just saying…


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Randy, machined pulleys(my bad). I already have the link belt, but didn't find much of a difference in the vibration, although the saw seems to cut better. I think the other belt used to slip a bit. Thanks!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that was a honey do. Melissa called me from work and told me to build it. The reason for the threaded instead of plain pin/peg is because the ones without the thread allow the thing to rattle or move around.


----------



## JL7

Gary - looked like a good solution to me. I just like multiple opportunities to solve a problem, and the cooler the better…...plus i'm a sucker for cool gadgets….....that's it.


----------



## GaryC

I'm in that same sucker group, Jeff. When I bought it, I had no use for it. It just looked cool. I got it and a Dewalt trim router and made it a permanent tool. It's a great tool to impress people….. lol


----------



## JL7

I'm hoping that before you or I expire that I will post something cool from the Beall…......! Thanks Gary…...

I guess tonight we have to say it…...

Good Night John Boy!


----------



## gfadvm

Now I don't need a tap/threader. I can just order what I need from Jeff or Gary! Thanks guys.


----------



## GaryC

Any time, Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

Great point, Andy!!!
Andy comes up with the rebound….
He shoots….
We all score!!!

I wonder what else I can farm out…..


----------



## ssnvet

I just streamed the season premier Downtown Abbey tonight with my lovely wife… So I guess I'll take the pink hammer :^o

Judge Judy is annoying, but ive never seen her show…. just interviews. I can't say I've ever disagreed with her though.

If any one ever buys hardware from McFeely's, I learned today that they were sold, effective the first of the year. I thought they were family owned, but it turns out that Grainger has owned them for some time, and just sold. I read up on it a little and the founder was killed in an "tragic industrial accident" at their facility years back. The family must have sold to Grainger after that. No knew?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Go wait by your mailbox for delivery….


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched Andy's shop tour.

VERY NICE! Lot's of space. Very organized!


----------



## ssnvet

I'm out of here…. Night all zzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to check the softness quotient….
Of my pillow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Just sent the kids out to catch the bus - 9 year old in tears because I tore a strip off him…... It's exhausting being a dictator.

COFFEE, I need coffee. I think tomorrow, I'm going to stay in bed and let the little brats - uh I mean darlings - get ready without me. If they miss the bus, they can pool their money and take a cab. Yup, I'm that mom. I'll only have to do it once.


----------



## lightcs1776

You go, Sandra. Being a parent is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## KTMM

Saturday, first day off in 9 days. Can't wait.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning ,
Please pass the coffee & donuts….


----------



## lightcs1776

No donuts here … I have to be able to pass weigh-in


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You were right….
you're no help at all!!!
Now what am I going to do for breakfast….


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, but I now have it in writing that I was right - grin.


----------



## superdav721

I take a night off and you guys turn into babel trons.
I have got to get in the shop this week. Things to do.
I need another 2 weeks off.


----------



## DIYaholic

UPS Tracking has my Penn State order "out for delivery"....
Scheduled to arrive by "end of day"!!!

I'm so excited to meet my two new friends "Chuck" & "Chuck"!!!


----------



## GaryC

Made coffee and went back to sleep. Going to be one of those days


----------



## DIYaholic

Today will be a putter in the "work" workshop….
A little cleaning & organization….
Change out a brake light, on the dump truck.

Then tomorrow, with warmer temps….
Remove the salters & give the trucks a bath.
Anyone have a giant bathtub???


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, does William know your playing with HIS friends???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That link looked like a bunch of screwed up stuff…..

Randy, It's tough to farm anything out around here. I'm still waiting on my saw blade jackets…..

Morning Dave…..

Anyone want some zucchini bread before I finismmmmmmmm…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, Deer is fallin' apart this morning. I think it's getting close…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, that's always the results when I'm screwing around in the shop
Drooling continues


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm going to have to recheck the basement freezer to see if I missed any venison (doubtful, but I'll check anyway). Marty's crock pot is making me hungry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Do you recon if I take Debbie a sammich on her lunch, It would probably be Ok if I ate one???


----------



## GaryC

I think it would be absolutely necessary. After all, you need to make sure it's ok for her to eat


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Since you are in delivery mode….
A dessert item would be nice also!!!


----------



## JL7

Penn State order? What Penn State order? Is Randy the next turning addict?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I have to draw the line somewhere. I wouldn't want her to expect it every day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you kiddin' Jeff, Randy can't turn a light on without instructions…..


----------



## JL7

"Thump" "thump".......


----------



## boxcarmarty

=)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You getting two chucks randy?
I have two chucks. 
One I named chucky. He keeps #2 jaws on him for holding bowls. 
The other one. His name is Charles. He has 8" flat jaws on him for holding the bowl reversed so I can turn off waste blocks, tenons, and for finishing the bottom of bowls. 
Also, I don't like the rubber pins that comes with the chucks. I use rubber stoppers from the assorted junk section at Home Depot. They are softer, tapered, and provide a better grip without over tightening.

Chris, you missus is going to need a chuck to turn bowls. You can do it with only a faceplate, but a chuck makes it so much easier. 
Both if mine are the $89 C-style economy chucks from PSI. 
I've heard some who have a lot of bad things to say about those chucks, but I love mine. 
The biggest gripe I hear often about them is the tommy bar system to loosen and tighten it. 
I've tried the key type systems though and actually prefer the tommy bar. 
My tommy bar preference though may be because I have several other accessories that use the same size tommy bar. 
I keep the same two bars on my work table to work about five different accessories.

My next lathe investment is going to be some different profiled rests for smaller bowls. 
I have a blacksmith buddy I may get to help me with those. 
Also, when I can afford the material, I have a few tools to make for another friend.


----------



## lightcs1776

89$???! I guess she will get only one, at least for now.


----------



## DIYaholic

My order consists of:

TM32: 1/2 in. Drill Chuck #2MT
CSC3000C: Barracuda2 Lathe Key Chuck System
CJAWFJ2: 8 in. flat Jaws for all "C" series Chucks

The Barracuda2 will be my one & only scroll chuck for a while…. ;^(


----------



## JL7

That is really cool Randy, what about Nancy Wilson?


----------



## Gene01

Good mid mornin',
Overslept. Felt good!
Soon as I got up, Phyllis tells me the disposer unit quit. 30 minute job but a new one is 50 miles away. She has to go down that way today, anyway.

Andy, Your shop is wonderfully organized and CLEAN! After that video, I am shamed. No one is ever going to see my shop.

A piece of advice: If you don't want to have a scare the first thing of a morning, don't eat a bunch of beets for supper!


----------



## DIYaholic

That would be a great name, but….
It might give "Chuck" a gender identity issue!!!


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Gene…....you seeing Red this morning!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What are you doing here?
Aren't you supposed to be watching "Judge Sandra", err Judy???


----------



## GaryC

This is 8 months ago…. still spooky


----------



## JL7

Central time Randy…....got an hour to go!

Gary - that was a big deal on the news around here…...this year was the water spout thing on Lake Superior because of the huge difference in air and water temp…..


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Jeff.
Had me worried for a minute or two. 
Darned good beets, though.


----------



## superdav721

Where is Bandit?


----------



## ssnvet

Hidey Ho Nubbers….

Another day in the salt mines… and happy to be here.

You know it's been a cold winter when you step out of the house in the morning and think…. 8 deg F, what a relief to have it finally warm up :^o

Not a chuck guru here, but on our tool room lathe at work, we have a three jaw self centering chuck (where the chuck key turns all three jaws in at the same time) and it's an absolute no brainer to use. And flipping the dogs around doesn't take very long.

The only fancy chuck I have is a keyless one on my DP :^)

So I'll stick my pinky toe in the turning pool and ask…. What's the fastest rpm you normally use on your wood lathe?

I still want a machinist lathe, but some of them can spin pretty fast and may be suitable for wood turning as well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Finally getting caught up enough to do something I want to do. 
Waiting on CA to dry on a pen blank. 
Buddy guy on the music maker. 
Coffee brewing. 
Pack of camels (rare treat I only afford myself once in a blue moon)
Things could not possibly be better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, $89 is cheap compared to some of the other brands. 
If I forgot to tell you, I'll tell you now. 
Down the road, when you figure up the cost you have spent on accessories you will understand this. 
The lathe was the cheap part.

One chuck is all one really needs. 
My second one is only an added convenience to me. 
I don't have to switch jaws on one chuck to finish a bowl. 
I just spin on Charles with the flat jaws already on it.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

I just lurk….while othrs' talk'


----------



## Gene01

HEY! 
Rex is back!
Good to see ya, Rex.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Rex…...what's going on??


----------



## JL7

Matt….for what it's worth, max speed on my lathe is 2440…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that was weird for me. Looked like the "Blob" You're probably too young to remember that one. Never saw anything like that before.

Hey, Rex. How's Waco weather


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to see Rex is lurking around.

William, yes, you did mention that point. I guess I just thought it would add up more slowly - grin. However, I don't mind spending some funds so my wife can enjoy the hobby.


----------



## DIYaholic

*Let Party!
Rex is here!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
My JET 1442 has a max RPM of 3000.

Where the heck is that guy in the brown shorts???


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I remember watching "The Blob" on television, back when I was younger….
Think it was on "Creature Feature"!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - you sure that isn't you??


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh, "WOOD" porn arrived!


----------



## JL7

Gary…..that is very weird indeed….and luckily not very common. Lake Mille Lacs is pretty big, so I'm guessing once that ice start moving, a mere house isn't going to stop it….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
My shorts aren't entirely brown!!!
That & I don't drive a brown box truck!


----------



## superdav721

Rex has made the scene. All is good now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Turned on my TV and guess what was on….

~

~

~

~

"Judge Judy"....
I quickly changed channels!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Rex…. hope you're doing well. Miss your dry wit and eloquent prose :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

What a let down….
The guy wasn't wearing shorts!
But he did deliver my new toys, err tools!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

It was one of those days today…. After supper I foolishly thought I'd get some shop time. 
What was I thinking???

Hey Rex, cat got your tongue?


----------



## DIYaholic

"...I foolishly thought…"

*74*,
Your first mistake was…..
THINKING!!!


----------



## KTMM

Rex made a pass through like a fart in a wind tunnel…..

Good to see you post Rex.


----------



## bandit571

Posting to get to the bottom of this very chatty mess

-41 with the wind chill

Van froze up, for the last three days

Got above 20 today, got a charger for the battery, back, and got the old dodge running, again

Had to call in the last two work nights, thanks to that Dodge. Flex day, and a Vaction day

Plasti-Pak actually SHUT DOWN monday night!! And when HONDA shuts down, most of three counties do too

Water main break at the local Library, shut it's doors to people like me whom need the internet. Finally got my son's phone connection to get on.

Got a Sargent 414 jack plane all sharpened up, and tried out.

Windmills are just 1.7 mega watt ones, but still BIG ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Good to hear you are still kicking!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I've never seen a modern windmill in person, but I know each blade can be somewhere around 40 ft / 13 meter long. I had a class on them that said they have to plan out the routes for the trucks to take due to their length, then assemble them on site.

Glad you got the Dodge running. Must have been odd being stuck without a vehicle.


----------



## bandit571

Charger came back from being on "loan" to a grandson

Jumpers cables are still MIA

They are trying to start a "Wind Farm" north of here, about a 300 mega watt one.

Dodge was doing one of those…one rev and then a bunch of clicks

Might have been just a might flooded, to boot. Running good, for now. Will keep the charging station IN the van, for now..

When they shut down at work last Monday, it put the payroll back a day, at least. Might get paid tomorrow???

Might get near 50 degrees saturday???? Had about an inch of snow come down today. Snow is a bad, four letter word!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Bicycles don't need batteries. Just sayin'....

Although a bicycle in winter could be precarious….
Perhaps one of them tricycles, the old geezers ride in Florida, would be safer!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

Bandit is back!


----------



## superdav721

My tongue is sore.
To much pipe smoking.


----------



## GaryC

Get some of that Colorado tobacco and you won't notice your tongue


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I tried some of that's Colorodian tobaccie….

Decriminizing is thee correckt way two goe. 
I juzt doesn't sees what awl the hipe iz aboot!!!
Know side iffects have mannyfisted inside mi brane.

Dave,
I'z HIGHLY reckomenz it!!!


----------



## GaryC

Well, there ya go, Dave. Straight from the horses ….. mouth


----------



## DIYaholic

I either need water, a cold one or stop eating crackers….
Dry mouth is such a PIA!!!


----------



## GaryC

Put something on the crackers…


----------



## DIYaholic

My brain has disconnected from my body…

I believe it is time to test the softness of my pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

I tied putting something on the crackers….
Bread crumbs didn't work!!!


----------



## Doe

I missed a couple of hundred posts . . .

Snow blowers - It's Gerry's birthday soon and since he's been doing all the shoveling, I was thinking that may be an idea. I think I can get the Snow Pup in the house by myself. Maybe.

Chris, frozen pipes are nasty. We had frozen pipes at our old house before we put in insulation; we had recently taken off all the plaster and lath. We left the water dripping in the tub the second day, but didn't count on a frozen drain. Came home to Niagara Falls down the stairs. The insurance guy nearly had a heart attack when he saw the bare walls and thought the water did it.

Dave, frozen pipes are nasty. I think you can get an electric seat heater for your delicate derriere.

William, thanks but I got carried away on Abebooks and I'm expecting about a million in the mail. The first pile arrived yesterday. The thing that scared me the most about turning was not knowing what I didn't know. I did some foolish stuff in all innocence until I found out it was bad. I found a lot of good information from AAW, one of the reasons I warn about using roughing gouges on end grain. I agree with you, sharp keeps you out of a lot of trouble.

Jeff, thanks for the snowblower info, it does make sense.

William, shovelling snow is one of the reasons kids were invented. Years ago when we lived in Toronto (frozen pipe house), there was a ridiculous amount of snow. We had street parking only and it was tough getting close to the house even when there wasn't snow, so I called our daughter after work to dig me out a spot. She had it done before I got there but had to stand out in the street to keep other people out until I got there. Apparently there was much harsh language and shovel waving until I got home.

Randy, thanks for the snow blower test drive invite but I think we'll be touring the southern states then.

Sandra, fabulous rink! Your house should be nice and quiet for a while.

Jeff, I've always wanted to meet Judge Judy, but not in a professional capacity. Even if you think you're right, she might tell you you're wrong in no uncertain terms. I expect her woodworking skills wouldn't be part of the conversation anyway.

Sandra, good for you-actually good for the kids. I could imagine them scrambling for cash for a cab.

Randy, congrats on your two new friends. I've got a rubber chucky, actually several. The only problem is that I keep singing the damn song when using them.

William, how do you keep the tommy bars from falling on the floor? That's my biggest complaint. Some famous turner (Raffin, I think) said that you don't need many chucks, about 10 will do it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Making a somewhat early go at it today. Have to take the truck in for a checkup…..

30 degrees for a start today, these above freezing highs are nice on the back and the pocket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Might see if the JohnDeere wants to push some more this afternoon. I still have to dig the Z and the S10 out. The S10 will get priority, I have someone that wants to look at buying it this weekend…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
How do I keep the tommy bars from falling on the floor?
That's another job for the kids. 
No, seriously. I have holes drilled on a table behind me at my lathe that all my accessories set into. The tommy bars fit there and are held security. 
I'll try to post a photo later today. 
Sometimes though, I forget to put them there and they wind up in the floor anyway. 
So I have a telescoping magnet to retrieve them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it the kids job to figure it out or pick them up???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning. Today is the big day- the premiere of "Weekend Woodworking"! It's going to be a weekly series of small projects presented in short videos. This week is an electronics valet. It'll be online later this afternoon…


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, It's the Wizard of Odd…..

BRB again…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Can the projects on "Weekend Woodworking" be made….
during the week or must they be made on the weekend???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning ladies gents. You too, Marty.

Headed out the door to see a guy about some birdseye maple…… big grin on my face.

Cold cold cold cold….

Doe - the visual of your daughter holding your spot is a good one.

Stumpy - I'll make the popcorn. BTW, when do you sleep?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, both. 
I am easily confused by the way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sleep? When there's woodworking to be done????


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I know Canadians have different sayings, but…
Is "...see a guy about some birdseye maple…" another way to say….
Going to see a man about a tree??? ;^)


----------



## superdav721

I got so Scandinavian tobacco last night. It tastes like SOAP.
I am going back to Virginian.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I'm pretty sure that "going to see a guy about some Birdseye maple" actually means, 
Going to see a guy about some Birdseye maple.

Gotta get to the shop. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

A little salt truck preventative maintenance is on the short list.

Daytime highs are slated to get ABOVE freezing, for the next several days.
That of course means we will get rain, freezing rain & sleet.
Although, It will be nice ….
To finally stop shivering!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Overslept so it's been a rough start. I gave duty this weekend but hope to check out Stump's videos.

Time for a first cup of coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Dave: Get a pouch of Captain Black. Get the white pouch. IF you like that, then go and buy a large bag of generic Vanila Pipe Tobac. Smoked that kind for a LONG time.

ps: stay away from anything with Latakia in it. You will be kicked out of the house DAMHIKT….

Snow, then rain for the next few days, mid january thaw??? Snow will return next week. six weeks til SPRING!


----------



## GaryC

Morning
Horses fed… water tank filled… more coffee brewing… Melissa is home today so, no plans. Nearly 50 degrees here right now. Nice…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's that photo I promised. 
This is the table directly behind me when I am turning. 
It's the same table I have my cutting took racks on. 
I can turn in one spot and grab anything I need, including the tommy bars.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's a wider shot of it so you can get an idea just how much junk I've accumulated on that thing.


----------



## lightcs1776

I like the racks for holding the turning tools, William. And I thinka Ryobi grinder will be purchased tthis weekend to sharpen my wife's turning tools.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' everybody. 
Hope the maple is everything you imagine, *74*. 
Dave and Bandit, Never been a fan of flavored tobacco. Simple stuff like Carter Hall was my choice. But, I did like to add a dollop of sugar to the bag. Quick break in for a new pipe.
Supposed to get to 58º on the mesa today. 
Spent a lot of frustrating time trying to install a disposal yesterday. Going at it again this AM. Can't get the damned cam locks to engage. Doing something wrong. Just don't know what.


----------



## GaryC

Mine was Borkum Riff with a slice of apple 
Not sure how to spell that


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, that is an old heavy duty bar. I picked it from someone's garbage on the curb. 
Slapped a couple sheets of crap wood on too of it. 
Anytime I get a new accessories, measure the end of it, drill a large enough hole with a forstner bit, and the accessory has a new home till I need it. 
The grinder has the sharpening jig under just like the one on the link I emailed you last night. 
I have the grinder low because I take the opportunity when standing is hurting my back to sit down and sharpen tools.


----------



## lightcs1776

I read through thegrinding article last night, in between answering one of the kids questions about how to fill out a job application (he's in high school). Great article.


----------



## gfadvm

42 degrees with drizzle here this AM.

News said there are 24 broken water mains in the city of Tulsa today! Ain't winter fun?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Variable speed, ie slow/low RPM, is a good feature to look for on a Grinder.
You probably know that the wheels that come on the Grinder aren't the ones you want.
You're looking for friable wheels, that stay cooler, for shaping/sharpening turning tools. Well, all tools really.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, so a cheap (my requirement), variable speed grinder with a replacement white wheel. And yes, I had to look up friable. I thought it was something you wanted for chicken when making country fried chicken for breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I prefer my chicken to be friable with a side of country gravy…..


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Marty but, not for breakfast. Gravy, biscuits and Pre-chicken is breakfast


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Some people do use the original/grey wheels, but you have to be careful. They can let the tool get too hot & loose it's temper, so they take their time, use very light pressure to keep the tool "cool". 80 grit is for shaping & 100+ grit is for sharpening. Then you can use a leather wheel with honing compound, to hone, if you want.

Addendum: Go for the 10" wheels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No biggy on the truck, just needed a new radiator cap. Now I need to decide how to spend my afternoon…..
1) shovel snow
2) cut downed trees
3) shop time
4) nap


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get back to work.

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For sharpening my lathe tools, I use a six inch grinder. 
It is not variable speed. Actually, it was simply the cheapest I could find. 
I use grey wheels I bought locally. 
I do have a white wheel on my grinder at the moment. I haven't tried it yet. It was given to me and I figure I'll give it a shot. 
I probably ruined the temper on a few tools when I was learning to sharpen them. 
That's why I used harbour freight specials in the beginning, so I wouldn't be out much dough on things I ruined during the learning curve process.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, smart phones are what keeps me connected while at work. It's definitely a blessing and a curse thing.

I don't need a grinder for much, mainly the wife's large tools, so cheap is definitely at the top of the list.

Marty, shop time or nap time needs to be placed high on the list for the afternoon. At least one of us should have an enjoyable day.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, should I just sit here at the computer all day?

Work on getting a jack plane nice and sharp?

Take a nap?

Maybe a fourth option out there??


----------



## lightcs1776

I vote for the jack plane …


----------



## bandit571

Lunch maybe a Fried egg& baloney sammich…

Could have gone to the store with the other half????

No beer in the house, drat. Don't have to go to work until tomorrow night ( YUCK!)

Just finished watch all 39 episodes of Richard Greene as Robin Hood. A TV show from the late 50s. Film was flown to the US via Pan American Airways, on a brand new four piston engined plane. Shown on CBS, no less. Now have it in three DVDs. Takes a while to watch the fun, but worth the effort. Lady Mirian de Fitzwalther was a looker back then! Still looking around for the second season DVD…


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I recently made fried baloney sandwiches for the kids. They never had them before (it was a staple when I was growing up) and thought I was nuts, until they tried them. Goodchoice for breakfast!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, you need a grinder ONLY for your wife's tools. 
My brother comes over and gets mad at me. 
He needed a bench grinder. I handed him my angle grinder. 
He asked what was wrong with the bench grinder at the back of the shop. 
I explained I would whip his butt if anything but my lathe tools touched that grinder. 
I need a very flat and square grinding surface on my wheels to maintain my lathe tools. 
Gouges and such cost too much to waste material trying to sharpen them on wheels someone has eat up with other stuff. 
So like I told him, my lathe grinder is ONLY for my lathe tools.

Oh, that's something I forgot to mention. 
Get a diamond dressing stone from PSI. 
They are about 15 bucks and will help your wife keep HER grinding wheels straight and true.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, then. Cheap grinder it is.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here is lunch:

2 eggs, over hard ( popped the yellow part)
1 slice of baloney
1 slice American cheese
slide the mess between two fried Tortillas, then onto a plate

Mountain Dew to wash it down

Carry on…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finish off the pulled deer BBQ followed by a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did I mention the S*** was good???


----------



## lightcs1776

That is just wrong, Marty … when I'm not invited.


----------



## KTMM

Another day at work. Busted pipes everywhere. Oh well, my new tools will be at the house when I get home. Guess I'll work on those carving holders tomorrow and get started on my next piece. Might even get up early and go bug William.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang….

Chris…. variable speed and cheap are two words that don't usually wind up in the same sentence. As has been mentioned… it's a technique thing, to remove the tool from the stone and let it cool off intermittently. Some keep a coffee can of water near by to quench the tool. That's about all I can tell you, as I don't have the technique down myself and usually chose to use my oil stones, or wet/dry sand paper on a flat granite plate when sharpening plane irons and chisels.

I'm draggin' in a big, big way today…. need more coffee….

TGIF


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Matt. I've got my eye on DMT stones for chisels and plane irons, but use sandpaper for now. I get a great edge and it doesn't take long if I don't wait to long between sharpening. I'll just get a cheap grinder for the lathe tools and continue to use paper for everything else.

By the way, excellent review on the SCMS.


----------



## bandit571

observed outside:

couple of Gray Squirrels stealing foam padding from an old sofa behind the house

At LEAST four very fat Robins at the back fence, looking for some seeds. ( Spring already??)

Snow is melting away, fast. Foggy as all get out, and we are ON A HILLTOP. Just might be a bit of flooding downhill from here???

Still have a couple 1×10s to mill up. Seems to be an old drawer, at least the front and back parts. Someone made that drawer with nails and a few screws, and then wondered WHY it fell apart? Will have to saw away the bad areas, and plane away the warpped part. Ripped into some frames for a frame and panel style of side.

IF I can ever get out of this computer chair, that is. Maybe I caught what Randy has….slowpoke-itis?


----------



## KTMM

I have a full set of 8"x3" DMT stones. Worth every penny.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear, Lucas. I have that set in an Amazon wish list, that I'm hoping my wife will see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll be here Lucas. 
Bring some wood with you. 
You know I have a wood shortage.


----------



## JL7

Well, maybe there was some good that came with the -24 temps we had here on Monday…..they believe that this temp may have killed up to 80% of the emerald ash borer's here….....I have a nice ash in the backyard, so maybe there's hope for it's survival…......

Waiting to see some birdseye…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Just trying to do my part….


----------



## JL7

Perfect…...thanks!


----------



## JL7

I thought you were working?? I even had to work this morning…....no Judy today….....


----------



## DIYaholic

I was working….
Now I am not working….

The "Judge" is airing here….

Not the brown short guy….
But the "federal" guy dropped off an Amazon package!!!
I now know what I'm doing tomorrow.
I'll be changing out the broken fog light on my Mazda tribute….
Soooo glad the boss man installed heat in the workshop/garage!!!


----------



## ssnvet

25 minutes and I'm OUT OF HERE !!

It's been one of those weeks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, beat you to it. I am done for the day … with my civilian job. Now I am heading to the unit for my Army job


----------



## HamS

Almost done with a really long short week. Part for the saw is here so that is in the works. Next weekend is the Indy wood working show. Marty, are you going to it?


----------



## superdav721

Dont get in my way Matt. I have had to much fun today.
I will be the first out the door.


----------



## bandit571

Been "off" all week, since last Saturday morning. You two are LATE!

Of course, I do have to work this weekend for three nights…..


----------



## JL7

Practice project…...I just can't follow plans…..no less than 6 screw-ups on this thing…...pun intended…...

I think it will live on the coffee table for my drinking buddies to play with….....


----------



## GaryC

Work…..work…..work…..I'm trying to remember what that word means…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It looks good from here….
But I don't have my glasses on!!!
Soo, your saying it is more "art" than tool???


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's an all new show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

It does actually work Randy…..but unlike store bought clamps, these only have the right hand threads, so they function slightly different…....I did actually build 2 of them, but that's another story!


----------



## JL7

Some of you know that Rockler is headquartered close to me…..a friend of a friend's wife works in catalog sales and she got had by Hank Hill here:


----------



## DIYaholic

That was very funny!

Does Rockler carry propane & propane accessories???


----------



## DIYaholic

I've been keeping the delivery guys busy recently.
There was another delivery, just 5 minutes ago.
'89ook;f908uo[XZ.~~opps, got pizza grease all over the keyboard!!!


----------



## superdav721

Never put the preparation H in the med cabinet next to the tooth paste.
Trust me.


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy, I have a confession. I don't think I've watched your show in the past year or so. But then again, I'm an avid Netflix watcher.










I plan to wait until it's off the air….


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## superdav721

Sandra you suck!


----------



## JL7

Now we're talkin'......nice haul Sandra…...You got em right??


----------



## lightcs1776

Done with work. Good night in the IT shop.

Dave, I absolutely trust you regarding the preparation H. Ewww.

Sandra, the boards look fantastic. I am really looking forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## ssnvet

Hot dog! The girls got wood.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That clamp LOOKS awesome! Is there a functionality problem?

Way to go Sandra. I assume that is the aforementioned birdseye maple?


----------



## JL7

It is functional Andy…..and seem to work better after "breaking" in the threads a few times…..I was frustrated because of the mistakes, which were all overcome, but ended up with an un-matched pair…....starting with drilling 2 holes in the wrong location…....

I'll keep them in the shop, put some oil of them and give them a whirl…...thanks..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Good timing on the Birdseye….
Now that your Planer is working!!!

Besides saw dust & fire wood….
What will those boards become???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## GaryC

Clouds have been dripping hard for several hours. Took my satellite away for a while. 
Sandra, I agree with Dave….out of pure jealousy


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

What a day. 
And William was right - going to see a guy about birdseye maple meant exactly that.
It was a beautiful day for a drive. The guy is retired military who bought 55 acres of woodlot. He was great to chat with. I have a lot of boards to go through - the stack of 3×3s is also all birdseye. He threw in some red oak just because and said if I ever want any butternut, just let him know.

He also wants me to send him a picture of what I make with the wood.

A great day overall. It's not like I got it for free - I paid $300.00 even though I wasn't in the market for birdseye, but how could I pass this up???


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Sandra, that's a good bit of wood. Fun times ahead for you. Congrats.

Edit: even better knowing it was from a military guy. And I'm not a bit partial - grin. My wife is involved with a military wives support Facebook page and knows some Canadian military wives as a result.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, I would have been crestfallen if I didn't get at least one 'you suck!'.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow! From what I can see of the Maple, the grain is awesom!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris. I don't think I can possibly get it all sorted, cut and put away before my husband gets home tomorrow…..

Honey - look at all the pine I got!


----------



## superdav721

Sandra really nice haul
Jeff the clamp looks good from here.
You will find a purpose for it.


----------



## bandit571

And, all I have to look forward to is maybe, a few slabs of old barn siding, IF I want to drive over and pick it up.

Sheesh.

Will need a bunch of it, to make a toolchest of some sort…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, old barn siding is awesome! Just saying.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Be very cautious about running that thru the planer. It does tend to tear out when planed. Sharp blades and VERY light passes (I drum sand mine).


----------



## JL7

Yep Sandra…..you suck! Like Andy said, standard planer blades will likely destroy that beautiful wood…..run a test piece first!

That looks like a great buy for $300…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave…...how's the dresser coming along??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Exhausted - g'night folks.

Stumpy - I watched your video - where the heck do I comment? I must be missing it, but my brain is already half asleep…..


----------



## GaryC

I have a trailer full of old barn wood. Wish I had some of that birds eye


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra. Bet you will be dreaming of birds eye maple.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I had to go back to work, I will hit it tomorrow. I dont know if I still want to put bowties in it. You know I love to. And all this birdseye talk has me wanting to put a little in it.
I do have some ebony.
hmmmmmmmm decisions decisions…
If I dont do the dutchman then the dovetail joinery on the case starts. Then I will sit a ponder the layout for an hour.
Its almost like being a kid in the candy store. I have just enough change to get any piece I want but just what piece.
What to do, what to do. I think I will go smoke a bowl.
BRB.
Bandit I am going to get me a taste of tobacco you recommended.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been checking out videos over on YouTube….

Union break…
BBE…
(*B*e *B*ack *E*ventually….)


----------



## JL7

Good analogy Dave…..hmmmm, birdseye and ebony…...no rules Dave, maybe both? I get the pondering for an hour thing….my ponder to build ratio is about 10 to 1….

BBE


----------



## bandit571

Head hurts! Have all the plans for a tool chest IN my head. Haven't enough pine to start it. May wind up with cobwebs in both the brain and the tool chest.

Corner joints will be something simple, maybe a T&G joint? Need to check out my router bits, for a 1/4" straight bit for grooves. Cheaper than buying a match plane, or a Stanley #45. Then rig a jig to cut some grooves with the electron killing corded router thingy. Tongues will be with a Wards #78. Raised panels done with just a #3 or #4 plane. Depending on what wood i can get.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. It's way past my bed time, here on the east coast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Watching movies, ok YouTube videos, makes me very tired!
Then again, it could just be late!!!
Yup, time to call it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Coffee's on. 
Lisa's headed out for work. 
Kids are cooking them some breakfast. 
May as well mosy on over to the shop.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, William. Just placed my order at PSI. Thanks for the help in deciphering the adapter. I also ended up ordering the chuck. It was on sale and I had a 5% discount coupon.

Warm here this morning at 41*. I'll be working all day, so someone better have some extra fun to make up for it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & others,.

We actually got to above freezing yesterday!
50° has been ordered for today!!
Rains will accompany the high temps.
We have several days forecasted above zero.

Coffee required….
Motivation needed….
Many things to do….


----------



## GaryC

Morning
42 here. Headed for the 60"s


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Need more info on the Indy show…..

Lucas, I don't think Stumpy has made a show in the past year…..

You're stacked pretty nicely Sandra…..

Jeff, Did you post a link or did I just intentionally ignore it???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Lucas*- No problem. You can catch them in syndication. 

*Sandra*- Holy crap that's some nice lumber! Comments? You can't leave them on the website, you have to do it on the LJs page or the Youtube page… or just send me some of that lumber and we'll call it good.

Mustache Mike's corner is coming this afternoon…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Will do Stumpy.

Thanks Marty. At my age, I'll take it….


----------



## Gene01

That's some beautiful stuff, *74*! And…YOU SUCK! That looks to be quite a haul for $300. It appears that you got some planed, right? Andy's right. Light cuts and sharp blades.


----------



## Gene01

32º on the mesa this AM. Headed to 60º.
Gary, like that sign. I'd change it from "a" cup to numerous cups. 
Jeff, after several real screw ups and false starts, one of the maple chests will be ready for finish soon. I'll get some pics.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it should probably say "pot" of coffee


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Gene….......looking forward to it…..screw-ups and all!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, that's right!
Jeff, This turned out to be a nightmare. The first one of four. This one should have been just a prototype. But, she's going to get it anyway. Screw ups and all. Sucks to be my little sister!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Diary of a snow shoveler

December 8: 6:00 PM . It started to snow. The first snow of the season
and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window
watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a
Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love
snow!

December 9: We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow
covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can
there be a more lovely place in the Whole World? Moving here was the
best idea I've ever had. Shoveled for the first time in years, felt
like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This
afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and
closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life.

December 12: The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a
disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry, we'll definitely
have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says
we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again.
I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man, I'm glad he's
our neighbor.

December 14: Snow, lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped
to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath
away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is
the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything
again. I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling,
but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff
and puff so.

December 15: 20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4×4 Blazer.
Bought snow tires for the wife's car and two extra shovels. Stocked
the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes
out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska , after all.

December 16: Ice storm this morning. Fell on my @$$ on the ice in the
driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell.
The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

December 17 : Still way below freezing.
Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for five hours.
I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm.
Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess
I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate
it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own
living room.

December 20: Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of the damn
stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day.
Damn snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to
shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying.
Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow
blower, and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think
they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done
and bill me. I think he's lying.

December 22: Bob was right about a white Christmas, because 13 more
inches of the white $#!+ fell today, and it's so cold it probably
won't melt 'til August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go
out to shovel, and then I had to pi$$.

By the time I got undressed, pi$$ed and dressed again, I was too tired
to shovel! Tried to hire Bob, who has a plow on his truck, for the
rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the a*hole is lying.

December 23: Only 2" of snow today, and it warmed up to "0". The wife
wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What, is
she nuts!!!
Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did, but I
think she's lying.

December 24: 6".
Snow packed so hard by snowplow, I broke the shovel. Thought I was
having a heart attack. If I ever catch the son-of-a-b** who drives
that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls and beat
him to death with my broken shovel. I know he hides around the corner
and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street
at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over everywhere I've just
been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and
open our presents, but I was too busy watching for the damn
snowplow.

December 25: Merry F!= [email protected]


Code:


<img src="x" alt="" />x1 Christmas. 20 more inches of the !=<br />[email protected]









x1 slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my
blood boil. God, I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by
asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The
wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's a fricking idiot. If I
have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to
stuff her into the microwave.

December 26: Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It
was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves.

December 27: Temperature dropped to -30, and the pipes froze. Plumber
came after 14 hours of waiting for him; he only charged me $1,400 to
replace all my pipes.

December 28: Warmed up to above-50. Still snowed in. The B*** is
driving me crazy!!!!!

December 29: 10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or
itcould cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does
he think I am?

December 30: Roof caved in. I beat up the snow plow driver. He is now
suing me for a million dollars; not for only the beating I gave him,
but also for trying to shove the broken snow shovel up his @$$. The
wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted.

December 31: I set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling!

January 8: Feel so good. I just love those little white pills they
keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## GaryC

LMAO
Wouldn't live up there for nothin


----------



## DIYaholic

Funny story Marty….
When do you get out???


----------



## Gene01

Hilarious, Marty!


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, that was hilarious!


----------



## JL7

Good one Marty…...I heard yesterday that Indy actually got more snow than us this year….Enjoy it!


----------



## JL7

Hey Chris,

If you are still looking for a grinder - the Rikon slow-speed is on sale today and tomorrow, and looks like it has some decent wheels on it….

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085191/43773/Rikon-8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. Unfortunately that is simply above my price range, especially since I just ordered the wife a chuck and a couple tools.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mustache Mike's corner: Scroll saw lesson #6…Enjoy! Then come back and leave a comment so we know what you think!


----------



## superdav721

new show cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ham*, Here are some coupons for the Indy show…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I love watching your dad. He really makes it seem simple too.

The biggest thing is I am really jealous of that bench. It seems the perfect size for anyone to do easy work on. 

Sorry I have not been here in a while. Will try to be here more.

The good news is this is my 6th day out of bed. :)
Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Mustache Mike does a great job explaining how to use the scroll saw. It's pretty cool that you get to work with your dad.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome back Arlin. Glad you are better.


----------



## KTMM

Finally made it out to Williams after a 4 year old delay. Got to see William get a little irritated, I was glad I wasn't the only one getting irritated. Left his shop and had to go to my in laws. .. Yay … 
While at Williams he was able to pencil in a little turning for me. I'll start posting some pics of my first cane soon…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I'm looking forward to seeing the came.

Hope y'all are enjoying the evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Been watching Captain Eddie videos….
Trying to learn the proper way to chuck/mount wood blanks….
There is soooo much that I don't know!!!

Colts Vs Patriots will soon be underway….
I think we know what Ham & Marty are doing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, you should stop over here and show me how much you don't know. I bet you would think your a genius after an hour here.


----------



## gfadvm

Great story Marty!

Managed to route the end of my left middle finger this morning (nail and all). That 1/2" Whiteside roundover removes a lot of material in a hurry!

Some blue painter's tape, cheesecloth, and managed to split firewood all afternoon.

"Lets be careful out there"!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, when I cut part of my thumb off, all I had was a paper shop towel and duct tape. Worked. That dang scar tissue is a booger


----------



## JL7

Ouch Andy!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I didn't figure you to be the kind of guy….
That would go for a manicure!!!
However, next time let the pros give you one!!!

Hope it heals quickly and the pain subsides even sooner!!!


----------



## JL7

Andy, I know a horse doctor in OK…...oh wait, that's you…....


----------



## DIYaholic

They say a person that represents themselves in court….
Has a fool for a client.
Does the same hold true for administering medical treatment???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, according to my wife, the RN certified in wound care, the answer is yes. And she won't let me forget it


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, sorry to hear about your finger. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
So that means I'm not being wimpy….
When I ask some to kiss & bandage my boo-boo!!!


----------



## superdav721

Andy I hope its not to bad.
I hate it when I do that kind of stuff to myself.


----------



## gfadvm

The worst part of this little wreck is I wasn't really being careless or stupid. I was doing something I have done hundreds of times with the usual precautions. My new bit just grabbed the piece and jerked my finger into the bit. These new Whiteside bits are configured differently than my old ones. They don't have that extra chunk of iron that tends to limit the depth of cut (like my Bosch bits and my Grizzlys). Probably had nothing to do with the accident.

What doesn't grow back, I probably didn't need anyway!


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you shared it with us, especially for the less experienced like myself. I'll be even more cautious when I change bit manufacturers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good night, all. I am heading to snoozeville as I am working again tomorrow. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Sleep well & try not to work too hard tomorrow….
As it will be Sunday.
I heard that is supposed to be a day of rest!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Rest and the military doesn't always work together. It's all good though. At least I'm not in a field job.

Thanks for the thought, though. Now I'm just trying to decode if I should go ahead and order the DMT diamond stones I want, and what size. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
I'm sooooo sorry!!!

Marty,
NOT so sorry!!! ;^|


----------



## DIYaholic

"Sleepy Time Tea" is not necessary….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Andy….Ouch… sorry to hear about your boo-boo. I hope it heals up without any serious debilitation. I like the bits like you described that limit the bite size with an extra lobe. Kind of like an anti-kickback chain saw chain.

Chris….A man's got to know his limitations. You'll equip your shop in due time. You need time to absorb and learn all the things you are doing well. Then you'll make wise decisions about what you need and be able to use your tools better.

Marty…. all the snow and cold is obviously due to global warming.

O.K., breaking news in maniac land… BUNNIES! tomorrow we're surprising the kiddos and going to pick up some 9 week old baby bunnies. I have been requested to build a rabbit hutch and we made a Home Depot run tonight for lumber, cage wire and hinges. We'll start them out in the dogs crate until I get it done.

Should be fun to see the girls faces when they hold the bunnies. My wife said they are totally adorable.


----------



## KTMM

Andy sorry to hear about the accident. I've had two good cuts from carving so far, one of them split my left thumb right through a cut resistant (cough, bull--, cough) and went a couple millimeters in my thumb. Superglue saved the day. The other cut wasn't nearly as bad, but had a lot of potential to be hospital worthy.

Chris this is what you need and a good strop…..
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/DMT-8-Dia-Sharp-Diamond-Kit-P405C24.aspx

They sell the stop and honing compound also. Great people that run that site. I've made my own strop and stone holder. In addition to that kit I have an extra-extra-course stone, which is nice for truing up different tools and backs.

I'll be glad to post some photos of my setup, I like how little space it really takes up and it works with 90% of my tools. My current method is a take on Paul Sellers methods (there are videos out there)

Take it from me, I've used probably half of the sharpening stuff on the market, just ask William (who has my old oilstones, which are great but not fast) or SuperDave (who has my old Tormek, which is a great unit too). I also had a Veritas MKII honing guide, it's a good tool, but easy to overdo.

Taking the time to sharpen by hand has been one of the best things I could have ever done.

AND FOR EVERYBODY ELSE, I HAVE A FLEXCUT WHITTLIN' JACK with SHEATH that is for sale, PM me if interested. It's a good knife, but I don't like how it fits my hand.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

My yesterday was terrible. 
Lucas visiting was the only shining light of the day. 
The rest of it was an exercise in proving certain things. 
Like you can not pick you family,
And there's too fine a line between men and women these days. 
I miss a time when it was common for men to be men and make no apologies about it, 
And ladies acted like ladies. 
If that makes me sound like a cheauvenistic pig,
What can I say?
I'm a man.

I've got get up and moving. 
I hear a coffee pot calling my name.


----------



## GaryC

Morning.
Coffee finally got finished. Takes 3 minutes and it seems like forever
Hope to see a little shop time this afternoon. Going to be in the mid 60's


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, William. Enjoy that coffee. Smart plan.

Lucas, thanks for the link to the site. I have 5 chisels to sharpen and really don't want to use sand paper if I can do it relatively fast with DMT stones.

Matt, you're absolutely right, and there isn't much left in basic equipment that is needed. In fact, once I can easily sharpen the wife's lathe tools, my chisels, and maintain my plane iron, I'll be in great shape. After that is shop building time as I need to start seriously creating a good work environment. I'm thinking shallow storage on each wall, such as a plane till.

Also, Matt, if you build the bunnies a home,isn't that going to make it harder when you want rabbit for dinner? I mean, you can't exactly have a pet for lunch. Grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'

I need coffee!
The people are safe from ice, once again!!
No help from me, it has been above freezing all night!!!
Supposed to be above freezing all day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, 
Ouch! Glad it wasn't worser.

A 20 mph wind out of the SSW this morning. Warmed things a bit. It's 41º @ 04:50. Headed to 55º.

Yesterday was an excruciating exercise in frustration. Having a b*^ch of a time with assembly of the chest. Every step of this process has been a real bear. But, working the kinks out with this one will make the rest easier…..maybe. Hope it goes smoother today.

Caught a few minutes of each of the NFL games yesterday. A few minutes each was all it took. A waste of electrons. We'll Tivo today's games too. Possibly, they'll be better. OOOPS, Phyllis just told me that the Golden Globes are on, too. Man o man, can't miss that…Yeah, right!!

Sharpening: Got a Worksharp when Sears had that goof a few years ago. Couldn't pass it up @ $79. Some day, a Stumpy retrofit will happen. Still using the Scary Sharp method for now.

Time to refill the pot. 
Later.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning….

Randy, you missed the DDs parking lot. I nearly took a spill going in to get my FREE coffee this a.m.

I've been designing rabbit hutches in my head all night…

This promises to be an adventure.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yah- when I was a teenager I never would have imagined enjoying working with my dad, but now that's I've grown up we get along great. And I can tell he's having a ball! I noticed he used to refer to the viewers as "Stumpy Nubs fans", but now he says "Mustache Mike fans"... he's loving it!

He's going to be filming a series of short tip videos that will be posted every Monday and Mustache Mike's corner videos will become weekly too, posted every Saturday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Does this help???


----------



## DIYaholic

I need the ability to see through all the fog….
That means it out to the work workshop….
To replace a fog light housing in my Mazda tribute.
Yea!!! Crawling on the cold, wet shop floor should be FUN!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Glad to see you posting!
Thought you may be in a deep depression!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me tell you what I think of the F***ing officials…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great show Stash, that other guy was Ok too I suppose…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I liked the reformatting of the show. It was informative as well as…..

Damn, I forgot what it was about. I'll have to go back and watch it again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Will the shows project plans be posted in the store??? (charging valet)

I'm asking for Randy cuz he needs pictures to build by…..


----------



## Gene01

Andy,










Lee Valley.
Has saved my fingernails a few times.


----------



## Doe

William, I drop tommy bars when I use them half the time, I guess I'm just a klutz.

Chris, I agree with William, you definitely need the diamond dresser to remove the swoop-de-doos (technical term) that will occur as you sharpen. A black Sharpie pen is helpful to see how you're doing.

Jeff, that is cool. The contrasting colors are very artistic. Seriously.

Sandra, wow great score! Oh, and you suck.

Chris, FYI if you add something to your PSI cart and leave it, you'll get an email in a couple of days offering 5% off the order. If you wait a few days more, they'll offer you 10%.

Marty, hilarious story.

Stumpy, I'm glad you mentioned Sideshow Bob, er Mustache Mike's videos. There are a couple of episodes that I missed and my scrollsaw and I need to get over our mutual hatred of each other if I'm going to make automata. I watched all the episodes this morning with 3 cups of coffee. Fun way to spend a Sunday morning.

Hi, Arlin

Andy, ouch! and what an amazing shop.

William, I was born in those days. That's why I started woodworking in my 50s (that and my mother laughed when I said I wanted to be an astronaut). That said, as can be either sex and just because you're related doesn't mean you have to like them.

Rained buckets yesterday. Had the car in the driveway for an environmentally friendly car wash. it was hard to see out of the side windows because of all the salt and I was pretty sure I had mirrors out there somewhere. I got an email from my uncle who's in Spain for the winter. Our weather woes made the Spanish news and he wanted to know how we managed. He said "for defrosting in Finland we use vodka". Finns are so sensible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I see you're wearing your Sunday best with the bowtie. Nice job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, That seems like a waste of good vodka…..


----------



## superdav721

New post.
You regular nubers go leave your mark on my site.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/cherry-chest-drawers-part2/


----------



## Gene01

Doe,
Sensible fins?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I had to go reread your post. Nothing wrong with men acting like men and ladies acting like ladies. I don't do pedicures or facials, and I don't expect my wife to plow the drive if I'm home and I'll open a door for a lady. I'm not judging those who do things differently, but, well, whatever. Frankly, my wife prefers it that way.

Doe I bit on the 5% discount email. I guess I should have waited longer. Great to know, as I will be ordering more as soon as my wife tells me she wants something. I'll order just about anything for her to enjoy the hobby, but will wait moths for a sale before I order stuff for myself.

By the way, are they using the vodka to defrost anything other than themselves?


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I enjoyed seeing the cherry chest of drawers. Beautiful grand-baby too.

Edit: Dave, I just watched both parts and really enjoyed it. What is the tool you were using to flatten the bottom of the bowtie cutout?

I've bookmarked the site so I can see more of your work. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, I went back to read my lost post. 
Allow me to clarify.

I in no way think that women or men have set roles. 
I encouraged my daughter to do and be anything she wanted to be. 
However, a certain someone I know (my son), is married to a woman that treats him like a piece of property. 
She disrespects him, talks down to him, and basically treats him like a rug that she can walk all over. 
Meanwhile, he works everyday. She does nothing. I mean nothing. She seems to think that the couch will fly away if she gets her fat butt up off of it. 
I try to keep out of it because I think he is grown, so it's his business. 
It aggregates me though that he lives like that. 
I see nothing wrong with men helping around the house. Hell, Lisa works and I completely take care of the house. 
I cannot see how a man though works, comes home and takes care of his child almost like he's a single parent, washes his own clothes, cooks his own meals, makes his own bed, cleans their room, and all this and more while taking care of her as his wife while she does little more than stay tied up in Facebook drama all day without completely losing his temper. 
How can anyone, man or woman, tolerate that lifestyle?

Roles are sort of reversed for Lisa and I due to my health, and she enjoys working. 
I take care if the kids and house and she works full time. 
At the end of the day though, we are still husband and wife. 
We respect each other. 
This girl talks to him in a way that would make me look at her, if I was her husband, and question if she has lost her dang mind. 
Hell, if I talked to Lisa the way she does him we would have a problem.

You see, what I was referring to was, used to, men acted like men and took care of their family as a protector and was respected as a man. 
Meanwhile, women, no matter what role they performs in a family unit, still conducted themselves like a lady and demanded respect as such. 
There was a time when I did not know man, or woman, who would tolerate anything differently.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can see clearly now….
The fog is gone!!!
Fog light housing replaced….
New headlamp installed….
Now I have less excuses for going "bump in the night"!!!

Marty,
The "electronics valet" plans are in the Stumpy Store.

William,
I hear ya….
Regarding respect and civility!!!

Doe,
That is a GREAT tip!!!
I may need to put a few items into my cart….
Just for a test, of course!!!

I have to go check out "Chisel & Forge".
BBE….


----------



## Gene01

William,
There have always been rude, boorish, lazy, ill mannered slobs of both sexes. That being said, I treat a lady like I'd want my wife, mother or sister treated. The operative word being "lady". 
An old man like me, seldom encounters rudeness in the rural area where I live. Now, in the cities it's a different story. Still, it doesn't hurt to act in a gentlemanly manner no matter the environment. I do get some strange looks from younger gals when I hold a door for them. The older ladies smile in appreciation. 
And any person, man or woman, with a cane (especially, a white one), walker or wheelchair will ALWAYS get my help, no matter their age.
Courtesy and consideration for another brightens both of our days.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I like that bow tie video. Gonna go back and watch the entire build later.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys More to come.
Chris
Stanley71


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll check out your videos when I get on my laptop Dave. 
I can't watch them on my phone.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave.

Edit: I just realized you did the YouTube video. Yep, I'm a little slow sometimes. I don't know where y'all find the time to create the videos and blogs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Carolina VS 49'ers is underway….
I think I may know where Rob is!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Doe…...the contrasting colors were due in part to my screw-ups in the drilling…...original plan was to make a set with maple jaws and one with Walnut. Here's the screw up….marked all the layout line on the blanks first (should have only marked the drill locations!) Drilled one of each color wrong! Plus one hole in each is not supposed to be a through hole…....I drilled them all through…..had to turn plugs….lots of rework time….

So here is the pair, the one on the right is per the plan, the left has the center screw too far forward…...ironically, the "wrong" one actually seems to work better…....










Gene - hang in there on the assembly…..I pulled these out of burn bucket twice…...


----------



## DKV

Stumpy, does Mustache Mike have a sign on for LJs? It would cool if he could participate in scrollsaw discussions.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff those are uber kewl!


----------



## superdav721

Chris my problem is I get so spread out online.
Not enough time to get to all I want to see do and read.


----------



## superdav721

Now back to my dovetails….........


----------



## lightcs1776

So then, I can expect to see a video on those dovetails? Just kidding … grin.


----------



## Doe

William, sincere apologies. Traditional roles are different from a partnership with mutual respect and sharing.

Gene, it's sad how people treat each other. "Courtesy and consideration for another brightens both of our days." That is extremely well said.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No apologies needed doe. 
I just felt a need to clarify what I was talking about. 
When I read my original post on the topic, I realized I may have sounded to some like a cheauvenistic pig.


----------



## DIYaholic

"...like a cheauvenistic pig…"

Just remove chauvenistic….
& you're all set!!!
I mean, you are what you eat…. right???
;^)


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I got that SOB together!!!! Now to finish sand it and make the doors.


----------



## superdav721

Chris there will be a video.
Its part of what I love doing.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I was only trying to give you a hard time … but I will definitely be watching it.


----------



## JL7

Good news Gene…..bigger hammer??

Chris - Dave video tapes everything….we suspect there's many he can't show here. Dave has been video taping since before he could talk. Famous first words….."*RED OAK*"


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, that's a good thing, since I love red oak. Of course, I've only worked with pine, poplar, and red oak, so my experience is rather limited.

Gene, pictures coming?


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, How did you know? 
Chris, Only after I've got the finish on.
Three more to go. I learned a lot about what NOT to do and when not to do it.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's one of the three new bunnies…. Do you think they'll stay three for very long?


----------



## lightcs1776

You'll be teaching the facts of life with those bunnies.


----------



## ssnvet

The lady who gave them to us was showing us how to inspect them to determine gender…. if you squeeze their bellies their (uh-hum) little itty bitty wee-wee pops out….. and on the larger one, she demonstrated that if you squeeze them in the right spot, you can feel their (uh-hum) itty bitty little marbles….. :^o

I fully expect that we will be producing a litter from these three "boys"


----------



## GaryC

Matt, if your bunnies play marbles, you don't have to worry. It'll be three for a long time


----------



## ssnvet

After mounting the hinges on my miter stand wings and the drawer slides on my bench, I came to the conclusion that I really wanted to get a set of self centering drill bits, but could never find a set that wasn't way over priced.

Last night my wife and I went out to eat "sans children" and while she ran errands at Wal-mart, I poked around at the Woodcraft just across the way…..

I bit the bullet and picked up these…










I should have held off and checked Amazon first, as I could have got them for half the price… but what's done is done.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I want you to know *I LAUGHED OUT LOUD!!*
If I would have had coffee in my mouth , I would have ruined my laptop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I was taught NOT to play with my food!!!
Are you now into the whole "hippie", Zen thing?
Why else would you want to be "well centered"???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy cow folks - I missed a chatty day today.

Andy - THANK you for not posting pictures of your injuries. Hope your finger and pride heal up soon.

Matt - you are certifiable to get three bunnies and I think your family and mine are in parallel universes. My son has been researching green cheeked conures and is saving his money for one. My first thought was NO WAY and then I though - heck, they're only young once.

Doe - When I was young, I thought maybe the CFL would let a girl be kicker if I was really good. The whole 'girl' thing got in the way 

William - it would break my heart to see one of my kids with a partner who's lazy and rude. It must hurt to bite your tongue.

Jeff - great clamps.

Who did I miss?

Dave, Chris, Randy, Tom, Dick and Harry….


----------



## ssnvet

We now have a dog, 2 cats and 3 rabbits….. And they're all spoiled!

I think having snugly pets helps our kids stay kids a little longer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi there Sandra.

Matt, I have learned that there is no way to keep them young. Enjoy each moment while it is there.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, you're not to the fun part yet. Ya gotta go thru the teen years. Your reward will be grandkids. Now, that's some special stuff


----------



## superdav721

Who is Tom, Dick and Harry?


----------



## GaryC

That's me… nick names


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Sandra, the worst is that I am definitely NOT usually one to bite my tongue. 
However. 
I know from experience that he has to figure it out on his own. 
If I get involved too much, there's a good chance I'll only cause problems between my son and I. 
It is hard though.

Off to bed folks. 
Been a looooooong day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally figured out resawing on my Rikon today. Made a ton of dust and sliced up some nice birdseye.
Went from this:









To this:


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That is one large & strange looking table saw *sled*!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome birdseye!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - that $%&& snowmobile was out of the garage last week, but was brought back in to keep it out of the rain……don't get me started…….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris,

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it yet (the birdseye) but it's all stacked neatly waiting to speak to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedtime for mama. G'night folks.

Rex and Eddie - we miss you!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty et al, thanks for the safety device tips but this wasn't a small part (I know how to deal with those). This piece was 39" long!

Sandra, Don't worry about me posting any bloody pics. I still have it covered with the original blue tape and cheesecloth cause I don't want to see it for a while! Good job on the resaw.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm sitting on Skippers rope toy and he's quite disappointed that I stopped playing tug of war.


----------



## DIYaholic

This weekend is quickly coming to a close….
My eyes are not far behind….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Mondays are rough. Need more coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee Chris. I agree, Mondays are tough. After hubby heads to work and the bus picks up the kiddos, I have about 25 minutes to get out the door. I usually use at least 10 of that to hang out here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Here you go. Careful, it's hot


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice mug! Thanks


----------



## KTMM

Just got home from work, nice slow night. Now off to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Is it Monday???
Yeah, I need coffee….
coffee is a requirement and a necessity!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I hate it when posts are gobbled up by virtual gnomes….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, that's not my mug. However, I'll be asking my wife to make me one like that when she gets settled into her lathe.


----------



## GaryC

Morning
Melissa bought a Kurig. I think I like the Bunn better. Oh well. It's coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

My hubby bought the store brand coffee this month. Horrid stuff to the point that I'm adding milk.
So I'll take a Kurig please Gary. Black if it's any good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed out the door …. watch out world!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Hey Gary (AKA TD&H), 
Kurig? That's a one cup at a time thingie, right? Not sure I'd have the patience for that. My son and his SO drink espresso. That's a 10 minute process for one dinky cup of foul tasting mud. Worse, my BIL uses some gas powered contraption he bought in Serbia, sorta like a Coleman stove, to brew his espresso. From start to finish, I'll bet he wastes 20 minutes and it's still nasty! Different strokes, I guess. I'll stick with the Bunn, or the French press.

*74*, That's some nice bird's eye. Great resaw job, too. You got a steal on that wood.

Couple more cups of coffee and out to the shop for some sanding on the J chest. There are 8 fabric covered (Thanks, Phyllis) wings that swing on 1/8th X 3/4" brass rods. They are stuck between a shelf and the underside of the top. It's going to be fun getting them all lined up and held in place when the top goes on.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, yes…one cup at a time. Right now both are set up. I pretty sure I'll keep the Bunn set up and leave the Kurig to her. She has a bunch of those weird coffee things too. nasty


----------



## lightcs1776

I've got a Keurig at home and love the thing. I'm luck if I get more than a cup before I head to work. We have a regular pot for company, or if we want to pull it out on weekends. However, it ends up with half a pot left in it when I get home from work since the wife forgets its there. So, with the Keurig there's no wasted pots. The Green Mountain breakfast blend is pretty good, but there are some odd flavors available.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, it's probably a good thing for your situation but, for someone that drinks several pots a day, .... not the way to go


----------



## lightcs1776

Agreed, Gary. I'd have to go back to a regular pot if I stayed around the house. I don't believe in going without coffee.


----------



## superdav721

Weeeeeee
I am at work.
Nap time
ZZZZZzzzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

In retrospect, one of those one cuppers would be nice in an office setting. Each user could bring his own flavor and brew it as needed. Probably less mess in the break room and no 1/4 full pots left to carbonize over a weekend. 
Maybe one in the shop…..hmmmm.


----------



## GaryC

It's good for Melissa. She takes a cup with her to work. I have a Bunn in the shop too. I just like the constant availability of coffee without having to wait for it to brew.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhh, Dave's sleeping…..


----------



## HamS

Morning. 
Thanks for the coupons Marty. 
I need to go back and read some posts,I missed a whole weekend. I was actually in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Dave's not here!!! (for all you Cheach and Chong fans)

I owe, I owe, so off to work I go


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Stash loves his Keurig. Me, if I wanted to spend so much per cup, I'd go to Starbucks and cuss at the barristas.

*Marty*- Yes, weekend project plans are $2.99- but for you guys (and girl) they only cost a PM to me to tell me what you want. 

*DKV*- Mike has a LJ account, but he's not really into this new fangled internet stuff. He spends most of his time these days signing autographs.

*Dave*- Another good video! And I'm loving that stuff you sent!


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy - Keurig, purchased from their site with discount codes that they send every month or two, comes out to less than 50¢ a cup. A pot of coffee, with only two cups used, using freshly ground beans (I'm picky about the beans), the rest poured down the sink when I get home and notice the wife hasn't had another cup, is about the same cost. So, I don't have to dump half a pot of coffee and it is fresh when I want it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Those single cup thingsys would only tick me off. 
You see, I drink about a cup an hour. 
The thing is though, my "cup" is my 52oz. mug that holds the whole pot at one time. 
Depending on the day, I drink three to five of them a day. 
On a slow day I'll fix a finish a pot in the morning, a pot around noon, and another pot just before bed. 
You might say I drink a little more coffee than the average coffee drinker.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chris*- True, but it also takes a few seconds to brew each cup. I haven't got that kind of time!

*William*- That's a lot of coffee. At least you know how you're going to die.  (It's definately the cheese that will get me someday…)

*Everyone*- The first in a new weekly series of short woodworking tips features how to coil a band saw blade back up and get it in the box.


----------



## ssnvet

William….. we had a truck driver at work who drank coffee like you do. He had some health issued and his Doctor told him to cut back on the coffee…. so he quit 100% cold turkey, and three days later had a massive heart attack in the cab of his truck and died.

Fuel for thought…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
That goes to show you….
A quitter never wins!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy thank you and I am glad you like it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Came up from the lair, for a lunch break….
Perfect timing to check out Stumpy's tip!
That didn't sound right!!!
Checked out the new "Stumpy & Stache Video Tip".
Yeah, that sounds much better!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey there Dave.
I see you woke up!!!
Are the local taxpayers OK with you napping???


----------



## Gene01

So Matt, your suggesting it's a bad thing to quit, cold turkey?
That would be shock to the system.


----------



## GaryC

I guess this coffee maker thing is kinda like the saw stop vs any other saw thing. 
Gene, the moral of that story is if you drink lots of coffee, you die suddenly instead of a long drawn out painful death.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, this can't be anything like the saw-stop debate. You see, I won't get irate or make rude comments if you don't have a particular coffee maker. I won't tell you that everyone should have what I have or that no one should own brand x. This whole saw-stop think just amazes me. Plus, I would never want to see William after he's beet waiting 30 minutes while putting several Keurig single serve coffees into a single cup, trying his first cup of the morning, then finding out it's already cold - grin.


----------



## basswood

Is this the longest thread here?

On the birdseye maple and tear out, have any of you tried wiping the surface to be planed with a damp cloth? Not with enough water to raise the grain or anything, but just dampen the surface to about the depth to be planed. Seems to minimize tear out nicely.

Cheers, Bass


----------



## lightcs1776

Bass, you mean there are other threads on this site?

The furniture build site is pretty long, and has some great info on making furniture. I especially like the projects from Ref and the Swede. I generally stay away from the coffee lounge, but there are a couple long running threads there.

Edit: by the way, this thread is one of my favorites. I am not required to posses any woodworking skills to stay here, so I feel right at home.


----------



## KTMM

Just chiming in. I can vouche for Williams coffee addiction. I've seen him drink 4 pots in three hours before. I used to drink 2 pots a day when I worked in IT. Now that I'm a shift worker I might drink a cup a day. Stay sleepy my friends.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Bass, 
This may not be the longest thread but a bit of crazy goes a long ways…. I love it here and feel among friends.
I was also told about wiping down the birdseye with a damp cloth before planing. It's tucked away in my mental filing cabinet for when the time comes.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm not suggesting anything…. just relaying a scary anecdote. Our driver had other issues, but the consensus around here is that he shouldn't have gone from huge daily coffee intake to nothing overnight.


----------



## ssnvet

Rabbit Hutch plans are drafted and cut list generated and pneumatic staple gun borrowed….

Guess what I'm doing tonight????



















Building the thing should be a breeze (easy is my middle name) but I think I'm going to recruit the kiddos to paint the thing…. I've got barn red and blue oil based water clean up opaque stains left over from projects gone by.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I don't see a chefs station built into that rabbit hutch.I think you need a redesign.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Another good reason to drink coffee.
Chris, I'd pay to watch that! Maybe William could sell tickets if you'd provide the Kurig supplies.
Thanks, Bass. I got some curly to resaw and plane. I'll for sure keep that in mind. And bass, stick around. As the Stumpmeister says, it's a blast.
Hey Matt, Thats a cool hutch. I won't comment on a chef's station….. or butcher's slab. That would be mean.


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhhh. Randy i'm sleeping


----------



## bandit571

For dave, and others









Just waiting their turn at the sharpening station..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit what is the first red one on the left?
A Corsair?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice cache of planes, Bandit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There is a way to make coffee for me with those tiny cups that come with those type coffee makers. 
Put in the tiny cup thingy in the coffee maker. 
Brew the one cup. 
Pour that cup back through the maker for a second go-round. 
Pour that into the 52 oz. mug. 
Then pour two more of the little coffee thingsys into the now brewed coffee and stir. 
The coffee will be a little crunchy due to grounds, but maybe strong enough. 
Forget sugar, it will do no good in this special brew. 
Milk is an obscenity anyway. 
During this hole process, it is a good plan to open another of those coffee thingsys and chew on it sort of like you would snuff, you know, to get you through till the coffee brew is finished. 
Enjoy!

Don't worry matt. 
I got it. 
You were saying it would be dangerous to quit coffee and for me to drink more. 
No worries. Me without coffee would be more dangerous for the rest of the world. 
A state of emergency was declared around my house's last coffee shortage.

Gotta go guys. 
Time to brew another pot.


----------



## bandit571

First red one is a Great Neck Corsair C-5. Smooth sole. Frog uses a single bolt to attach to the base. There is a center rib to keep the frog from twisting. Iron has a nice 8" camber to it.

Since there is no Whiskey in the house, I just don't do coffee. Now, IF there was a bit of the "Good Stuff', then coffee would be "Half & Half" or about 40 proof. A nice wake-up, don't ya know…

Third of three straight work nights tonight, then off for two. Hoping tonight will be better than the last two.

Right now, just too bleeding sore to care….


----------



## KTMM

I feel you bandit I've got to go in tonight and tomorrow night, luckily I'll be off Thursday and Friday. The past week was hell, I ran 5 nights then back in after 24 hours for 3 days. I got off from that Friday and had to be back in last night. It pays well, and beats working in front of a computer 8-16 hours a day. All I can say is 62 hours of freezing weather and 70 year old outdoor power plants don't get along very well.
I've got to get some plans for that deck drawn up tonight. I think I'm going to build it in 6'x6' sections and transport them to the site. For tax purposes my grandfather wants it free standing so we'll have to get the frame built there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got in from a busy day… Yeah right, I'm an unemployed bum like Jeff and I aint done a damn thing today. But I did think about a few things and everybody knows it's the thought that counts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looking into trying my hand at a front door for my home. Been chatting with our buddy Paul (Shipwright) about the door he made 10 years ago. I think I'm gonna be starting on it soon and I hope to document it so everyone can follow along…..


----------



## Doe

Matt, sweet bunny. We had a rabbit, her name was Mrs. Bunley. She neglected to tell us that was a Mr. Bunley and surprised us with 5 babies that she had no idea what to do with. I fed them formula every two hours for about a day. I wasn't getting much sleep so I figured it was time for her to step up so I flipped her upside down and hung on a couple bunnies. Didn't take long for her to figure it out. Thank goodness.

William, how do you get rid of all that liquid? Evaporation? Or do you have a toilet in the middle of the shop? Makes me want to go just thinking about all that coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grump grump grump.

Nice planes Bandit.

Grumble grumble. Will have to work hard at not flying around on my broom tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Duck, Sandra's throwing things…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I hear that a pink room is very calming!!!
Significant Others, kids, the world and life in general….
Have a way of ruining a good day. Hope your blood pressure lowers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Went to go get my vehicle inspected….
The tech said no go!!!

Need new front tires.
I run snow tires on the rig all year, never change them out.
You would think used tires would last more than just four years!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny, Doe. I can't imagine feeding bunnies.

While the kids were doing the dishes I retreated upstairs in my vile mood. I could hear them chatting and laughing. Then they put some music on and were singing. My mood improved. How can I be grumpy listening to that? It warms my heart.
Every now and again I tease them saying "aren't' you guys supposed to fight or something?" but they get along great.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Four years on one set of tires????? I'm surprised you didn't hear metal on pavement….


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, you're fortunate they get along so well. That's not always the case
Spent most of the day outside. Didn't really get much done but, it was nice just to be outside. Only came in to refill the coffee cut. 
Plan to get shop time tomorrow. We'll see. Need to finish my wife's box. Working on the lid….


----------



## DIYaholic

Four years on a set of tires is real easy….
When you only average about 4,000 miles per year!!!


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, Bandit. A good cuppa has a little Jamesons in it. 
William, Wife and I both chew the beans. She used to make a chocolate candy with a bean in it. We finally dispensed with the chocolate. 
On a long road trip, when the thermos runs dry, it's nice to have a few beans to chomp on.


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, well, Randy. For ten years I put about 10k miles on my car a year. My last car had three sets of 60,000 mile rated tires in six years. Needless to say there's a reason I buy "performance" tires. I don't like getting stuck between idiots on cell phones and crackheads. The potholes are like navigating a minefield around here.

Maybe I just need to move to Dave's side of the state where the unicorns and **************************************** live in harmony…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Tire wear wouldn't be an issue….
If they gave us the flying cars they promised!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You might consider stapling the wire to the inside of the frame as rabbits really like to chew on wooden cages.


----------



## lightcs1776

Machines pulleys came today. Very excited to find out if they are an improvement or hype.

Gene, chocolate covered espresso beans are awesome. I never knew anyone who made them at home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Bunnies also like to chew the buttons off of TV remotes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bunnies also like to serve cocktails….
At Heff's parties!!!


----------



## Gene01

Chris, She makes turtles, too.
I think she just used the same chocolate concoction and stuck in a bean. IIRC, the recipe for the turtles was from a Ghirardelli's chocolate chip package.
Try a bean by itself. You'll like it.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have to do that, Gene. We love coffee here. In fact, the black lab is named espresso and the chocolate lab is named latte.


----------



## superdav721

Nice catch Bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Momcanfixit

Did a bit of work on my router cabinet tonight…..


----------



## JL7

Kinda busy right now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I hate to tell you this, after sooo much work, but….
The router is supposed to mount upside down, under the table TOP!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Women, Give 'em some wood to build a box and they put the lid on the bottom…..

LOOK OUT RANDY!!! She's thowing stuff again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Busy??? You must be thinkin' about doin' something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

OK that's it…...I'm reporting this to the NSA…..oh wait, they already know….


----------



## lightcs1776

Need some rest. New pulleys are on the saw, youngest son has put away the erector set, checked LJ, and now it is time. Night all.

And Sandra, router table is coming along nicely. Just don't let that crazy eyed cat with the ax go near it. Alley cat thing must be staying in Marty's shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

If Rex were here…..his MI5 connections would stop this…..


----------



## JL7

Even the NSA can't stop Marty…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Can you believe it….
It's 48° right now!!!


----------



## JL7

Careful Randy…..Marty gravitates toward the heat…...


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm not too worried….
There's more hot air in Texas, Arizona, New Mexico & California!
& I'm not talkin' the Santa Anna winds!!!


----------



## JL7

Rex??? Need some reinforcements here….....If it isn't obvious…....

Marty…....Obamacare does offer some help for "your kind" and it sounds like you can sign up now…......give it a try!


----------



## JL7

Randy…....looking for a lair update….....lot's of brown trucks showing up…....any news??


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I did spend some time in the lair today….
Trying to put the finishing touches on the sharpening station for my lathe tools.
Then I'll try to sharpen my turning tools & test out the lathe.

It just seems that I take one step forward & two steps back….


----------



## JL7

Marty….looks perfect for you…....push and squeeze…..

Randy - just turn something….....then you'll get what to do next….....live on the edge!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I resemble that remark.


----------



## DIYaholic

From where I sit….
It is no longer today….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning you fine folks.

I read an interesting article this morning. 
It was about a recent survey that "proves" that chivalry is dead. 
It ran down a long list of chivalrous acts that people in general do not do and why they don't. 
I read off the ones that I most commonly do and the reasons. 
Open car doors? Check. 
Pull out chairs for my lady? Check. 
Open building doors for elderly, crippled and (in my case) pretty much everyone within reason out if habit? Check. 
Offer up your seat in a crowded place? Check. 
Why do most not do these things and more? They don't wish to be perceived as treating women unequal. 
You've got to be kidding me!

So now I know why chivalry is dead for some. 
I think it's because they are idiots.

Ok, there's my daily rant. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, When you say ''pull out a chair'' do you mean like this???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Marty. 
But now I do want to build a chair like that just for certain people.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you are doing it right!!! I am very opinionated in this area, so I will keep it short, so as not to get myself in too much trouble. I believe society has actually devalued women by their "progressive" views. My wife gets the car door opened for her and now my 11 year old races over to try to beat me to it. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting here getting new tires….
Then an inspection sticker can be slapped on….
Now they tell me there are some more "issues"....
This is going to get expensive!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all,

Randy, hope it ain't too awful expensive.

Marty, Love the hypo cartoon. Man, I'm glad I'm on medicare and have the VA to fall back on. If ya'll want to see the future of your medical care, visit a VA clinic or hospital. Some are pretty good, some are lousy, but choice is not an option. I'm lucky. My assigned clinic is decent.

Chris and William, 
Hopefully, the kindness and courtesy we try to give every day will rub off on others. Sorta like paying it forward.

Gary,
No hot air from this quarter. It's 17º outside.

It's time for


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, thanks but no thanks. I don't use the VA. Admittedly, my company provided health insurance makes it so that I don't need my VA benefits, though I am glad it's there if I was really stuck.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends,

My daily bread work seems to be interfering with life. I have often thought that anyone who wants to see government run health care is welcome to come with me and see how a VA clinic works. That is what I am afraid is where we are all heading. Efficiency is not a prized behavior trait there.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I'm in the same boat. I rarely use the VA except for certain issues but, that and medicare is a nice combination. Sorry for your 17.. toasty 33 here


----------



## ssnvet

Milton Friedman (Nobel prize winning economist) once said "if you put the Federal government in charge of the Sahara desert, in 5 years there'll be a shortage of sand". So we put them in charge of health care instead?

up to 1 a.m. working on the hutch….. base is done and enclosed "hotel" is almost done.

Everything on the outside of the wire is getting barn red stain (love the Home Depot deck stain…. oil based, warm sudsy water clean up), and all wood inside the wire will either be raw, or given a coat of dewaxed shellac.

My shop looks like a time bomb went off in it…

I've got a date with Mya Asbedragin today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't get me started, Matt. There's a reason I stay away from coffee lounge. By the way, has anyone noticed the increase in the price of sand? I hear a shortage is coming.


----------



## GaryC

I have to go get feed. Means I have to unload the wood first. ugh. I feel a nap trying to force it's way into my life


----------



## ssnvet

Randy is using all the sand up…. I hear he's cutting the salt with it to maximize profits :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

So you're saying Randy works for the government? I wonder if he works for the NSA? Uh, oh.


----------



## Gene01

Matt,
That raw wood inside isn't going to last long. Rabbits love to chew it.

"By the way, has anyone noticed the increase in the price of sand? I hear a shortage is coming."
An apt analogy, there, Chris.

Gary,
It's up to 32º!!!!! On its way to 52º…...maybe.

Finish sanding the J chest. There's light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## superdav721

Wooden Bathing suits


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hope all of ya'll are having a good day. 
They realized that Lisa was getting a TON of overtime. 
So they decide to give her the day off. 
So no shop today. 
I'm spending the day with my beautiful wife. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## lightcs1776

Enjoy your time together, William.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. bunny cage design…. I appreciate any and all bunny advice.

So far the plan is to have the floor, front and ends with 1/2" squire galvanized wiring stapled to the inside of the frame with big ol' honkin' pneumatically driven 1"x 3/4" crown staples.

On the back (north) wall, I was going to frame it with horizontal wooden slats for a wind break.

The "bunny house" is in the corner with only two walls exposed. This I built from pine as I have some T&VG scraps and didn't want their house to be drafty, as they are going to live outside in the winter. I did cap the bunny house with a scrap of 5/8 CDX plywood, as I figured they wouldn't be standing on their toes to chew the ceiling (I've read plywood will make them sick).

My wife picked up a bail of hay and food pellets this a.m., so we're getting the ball rolling…. slowly, but surely.

We got them on short notice, as they were free, and just weaned a few days ago. We want the girls to handle them a lot while they're young, so they'd grow accustomed to being held by gentle hands.

I may yet regret this…. but I must say, you can't put a price tag on the squeals of delight from the girls when they realized what the surprise was. :^)


----------



## Gene01

Have a really great day William and Lisa.

You are right, Matt. Those times are priceless. Pictures of the girls with their bunnies and the hutch, please! Let us share their delight.


----------



## DIYaholic

What kind of wine is appropriate….
To serve with rabbit???


----------



## DIYaholic

Got out of the repair shop….
With two new snow tires & an inspection sticker.
Front end repairs & another set of snow tires….
Will be in my immediate future!!!

I need to find a new front axle & control arms….
Haven't yet estimated the cost….
Repair tech said the axle alone will run about $150.00.
Not sure about control arms.
Don't know if I'll do it myself or farm it out….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What kind of vehicle are we talking about randy? 
Unless you've been in a wreck, you don't normally replace control arms. 
You do replace the bushings and ball joints. 
Unless I'm missing something here.

Wife and I went to Longhorn Steakhouse. 
I eat too much. 
I'm so full that I don't even want any coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And about those axles, is it a front wheel or four wheel drive?
If front wheel drive, CV axles are a replaceable component. 
If it's four wheel drive, most vehicles only require CV or U-joint replacement and new bearings. 
In older vehicles, sometimes packing the old bearings will get you another ten thousand miles or so.


----------



## ssnvet

as requested….


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's just precious, Matt.
Have they named 'em?


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful family. You are blessed.


----------



## gfadvm

6 cuties Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

Chubbins, Mr. Tumnus, and Dumbledor (the kids like to read Fantasy, just like their pop used to)


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The vehicle is 4WD, a 2003 Mazda Tribute LX/V6.
I didn't get a full diagnosis, as I was in a rush. They did mention CV joint & bearing replacement, but said that for the time & effort might as well change out the axle. They also said the bushings come with control arm and not separately. At least that is what I think I heard. I need to talk to them to get the true story, as to what is really needed.

Matt,
A mighty fine group shot!!!
& look at that….
ALL smiles!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"...kids like to read Fantasy, just like their pop used to…"

Matt,
I employ a little "fantasy" in my life too….
Not that I could get into any of it here!!! ;^0


----------



## superdav721

Matt you had rabbits?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Did you use the TS or router table….
To make the rabbets???


----------



## GaryC

Great looking family, Matt. Girls don't look anything like daddy, do they…..lol


----------



## Gene01




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Afterwork NAPS are done, all three of them.

Too tired today to go and pick up some barn wood.

MIGHT just sit around here for now. WHAT a three day work week! Had a staple gun fire a bent up staple right back at my head! Bullseyed the bridge of the safety glasses! Getting helpers after second shift leaves is getting to be a chore, the bottle lines are taking them all. Have to cover for the ones i am missing.

On my third Mountain Dew in the last hour, if this keeps up, will have to raid Randy's stash..

Insurance at work ( not too bad) and Tricare as a back-up. Medicare in a few years…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, I have in my possession a plate of warm chocolate chip cookies fresh from the oven. Is it a trick? Time will tell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, One of your plans made the headlines…..


----------



## KTMM

I got to the shop long enough to glue up the dragon cane…. Tomorrow I'll finish laying it out and start carving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Your bench fell over…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home after a long day.
First radiologist had to go get second radiologist to help. They made 7 'passes' (nice way to say stab) to get 4 samples. Very sore.
Nothing funny to say about it at the moment. Never did like liver, onions or not.

William - I for one appreciate chivalry. I don't get the car door opened for me often, but other doors all the time, and my son has been taught the same.

Still moderately stoned from the morphine. Nice tie Marty.

Night night


----------



## ssnvet

It ain't exactly fine woodworking, but there's some thought going into the function…



















2 coats of Shellac inside the nesting box, a Hobbit hole for the bunny door, and a people door on the back wall.

I'm going o have to haul it out to the barn and set it up on saw horses to complete the frame and roof, before it gets too big and heavy.

The shop is so trashed it's become unsafe…. I was standing on a loose pile of scraps and cutoffs leaning over the exposed TS blade when this dawned on me.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We're all praying for good news (and finally a diagnosis) from your biopsy.


----------



## Gene01

Hang in there, *74*!
And, pass me some of that happy juice.

I'm pumped. Got the J chest sanded. Ready to spray some goop on it and install the wings and top.
Then, it's on to the next one, two, three. Glad I got all the bugs worked out on the first one. The next three oughta be done by Independence Day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for you, Sandra. Sure hope the doctors can know the next steps, and that it doesn't involve any more "passes".

Matt, good looking start on the rabbit home. I still think it needs a chef station - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry for the necessity of it all….
Hoping it all gets sorted out ASAP!!!

Matt,
Where does the rotisserie hook up to???

Bandit,
Stay away from my Mountain dew!!!
I'll let you have the empties, for the $0.05 deposit!!!


----------



## Doe

I open doors for people too; it's the polite thing to do.

William, it's great that Lisa had the day off that you could spend together.

Matt, nice house. Since it's heavy, wheels on one side would be helpful so you could move it around a bit. They could help cut the lawn for you. The wild rabbits in our yard especially like the clover.

Gene, amen to that!

Sandra, at least it's over. I hope you'll get answers soon.

Quote of the day: "As the poet said, 'Only God can make a tree,' probably because it's so hard to figure out how to get the bark on." Woody Allen


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all.

Randy, good point. A rotisserie would be great on Matt's rabbit hutch.

In for another busy day …


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning,

Another non-work day for me….
Coffee just started brewing….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Have you checked your local high school? They got stuff just as good as morphine and a lot cheaper…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks for the heads up *Marty*!

*Sandra*- I sent you a download link a couple of days ago. Did it work?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I had a good time with Lisa yesterday. 
My favorite part of the day was we went to the Mississippi River overlook. 
We just sit for a while and watched the water roll by. 
The tranquility, the peace, all while holding my wife's hand without worries. 
Life don't get no better than that.

I guess I'm getting old. 
There was a time that I would have found that boring as hell.

Well, she is back to work today. 
And I miss her already.

Shut up your dang snickering Dave and randy.


----------



## HamS

William,
It don't get much better than a good woman's touch and time.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snickering….
Maybe just some heavy panting!!!


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Hope you get some kind of resolution for your medical situation. You've waited a long time and jumped through many hoops thus far.

William… glad you and Lisa could spend a nice day together. Time to relax, think and process is always a good thing

Randy…. I don't know if it's a Golden Retriever thing or a universal dog thing, but our Skipper always wants to put his paw on people just like that. He doesn't get that I can't pet him when he's holding my arm.

I feel like a train ran me over today…. Please make it Friday!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a perfect day, William. Glad you and your bride were able to enjoy it.


----------



## Gene01

For Dave.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, no donuts, but coffee always works in my office. I can't configure any hardware without coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Don't need donuts this morning. Just had a big bowl of oats. Back outside in a few minutes


----------



## bandit571

Scheduled day OFF!

Light dusting of that white crap again. Can't wait til spring to "sprang" around here…

Might get something done today, at least that is the rumour coming from the "Other Half".

Randy; Too late, already stole a 12 pack of MD. That might just last until…....noonish???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The snickering part was a joke. 
I am somewhat sure that most of us here are mature enough to appreciate the sentimental aspects of man who loves his wife. 
Well, that mature comment may be a stretch for a few regulars here. 
I'm waiting any minute for stumpy to somehow equate the love I have for my wife to the love he has for cheese related snack items.

Anyway, I do love her dearly and get a little sappy when she gets any time off lately. 
I miss her a lot when she's working an assignment like her current one. 
Unless she gets a day off, I see her a few minutes in the morning and a few minutes in the evening. 
The nights I sit and watch her sleep don't count.

She is my love and my best friend. 
She and I dated soon after high school. 
I moved away and didn't see her for years. 
We got back together years later, parted ways again. 
Then we finally got married after my first marriage fell apart. 
She was my baby sitter for my son from my first marriage. 
It was hard on a single man raising an infant son and she helped me a lot by being there to talk to. 
We became best friends and talked for hours nightly. 
That turned into a romance. We were both single parents and decided we'd get married. 
It was nothing fancy. We got the liscense, met at a church, said I do, then I went back to finish out a day of work. 
Actually, I showed up to the church in a wrecker with a car I was headed back to the shop with hooked behind the wrecker. 
We both knew what we each expected going in, for us to stay friends and there to be absolutely no BS and drama. 
We'd both had enough of that in previous marriages. 
So here we are, going on close to fifteen years later. 
She is still my best friend. 
We have never had an argument. We've seen times we had to stay away from each other till we both got out thoughts together, but never an argument. 
We, have seven sons, one daughter, two granddaughters and a grandson. 
With the kids, I am often asked which are hers and which are mine. 
I'm the only daddy all have ever known and she's the only mom my son has ever known, so my answer is always that they're ours. I don't do that step crap. 
Six years into our marriage, I got down in a wheel chair, where I stayed for over two years. 
I dang near died a few times during that. 
During those dark times, Lisa kept me alive and my kids have me reason for living. 
When I got well enough again, Lisa came to me and sat me down when I was planning on going back to work. 
She wante me to follow doctors advice and not work. 
But I needed to take care of my family better than I was. 
Lisa told me that she had not worked since the first child was born, the kids were old enough and I was well enough to care or them, and she had been wanting to go back to work for years. She just hasn't told anyone because she knew we couldn't afford child care or a nurse for me when I had neede it. 
So that's how we got to where we are today. 
Lisa loves her security job. 
I don't see how with the way they treat her, but that's another story, as long as she's happy. 
And I do my woodwork and take care of the kids.

And I have went on another one of my long rambling posts. 
Now the question is to post or delete. 
Oh well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Excellent post William. Excellent.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
A great story! Worth sharing, not deleting!!!


----------



## ssnvet

William…. God gives us all different paths to walk. What's important is how we walk them. How did you hurt your back?

Second cup of Joe has me back in "get it done" gear. Back to the races.


----------



## JL7

William…...good to see your commitment to your wife…..solid relationships are few and far between these days…..carry on!

Sandra…..hope you get some good news from this…..

Marty - hope you get the help you need also…...

Gotta go shovel again…..the plows went by again…..4" yesterday, more on the way today…..running out room to stack the stuff…....maybe send some down the Gene and Gary (Harry?)


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I do hope and pray all comes out in your favor

Gene that was funny!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, car wreck years ago broke my spine in six places (two in lower back, two in middle back, and two in neck)
I am blessed that I even survived. 
Was told I'd never walk again. 
After laying on a board for six months and then months of recovery, I learned to walk again. 
Doctors told me I had to find something less strenuous on my back to do for a living than my chosen profession, mechanic work. 
With mouths to feed though, and not knowing anything else except a little framing and roofing, which would not have been any easier, I went back to turning wrenches to take care of my family. 
After a couple of years of constantly throwing my back out, a transmission jack failed one day and laid a ford c-6 tranny across my chest. 
Had to take the rest of the day off. 
Couldn't walk the next day but still had bills to pay. 
So I crawled to the shop and finished the transmission job. 
Next, after waking up the next day with numbness in one leg and no feeling at all in the other, back to the doctors. 
Was told I'd never walk again due to pinched nerves and herniated disks. 
Surgery was in my future down the road again. 
Anyway, I fought back from that, regain feeling in the numb leg, figured out how to use a brace to use the other leg without it buckling at the knee and causing me to fall, and I wa walking again. 
So after Lisa went to work I got into wood work due to a promise I made to Lisa not to try to turn wrenches for a living again. 
Mostly the wood work was an idea to keep me active so the depression wouldn't kill me. 
If I have to sit at home doing nothing, depression brings me down to a suicidal state. 
Doctors call this clinical depression. I call it I was raised that a man should work and I can't handle sitting on my ass being useless. 
After things got better for me, now the doctors want to operate on me. 
I love in constant pain and they say they can alleviate most of it. 
I've been told twice though that I'd never walk again. I walk quite well for someone who's been through what I have. Then they tell me there's only a 50/50 chance I'll walk after the surgery due to scar tissue in my back. 
So presently, as long as I can walk, I've got everything on hold and refuse to let them cut on me again. 
One day, if I get unable to walk again, I'll gladly give them the opportunity to cut. 
Until then though, mobility is more important to me than relieving pain.

On bad days, I either stay at home, wear a back brace to support my spine and cry as I take pain meds. 
On good days, I wince in pain if I bend too far but refuse any medication besides aleve. 
On the worst days, I stay at home, refuse meds since I know they won't help, and medicate with rum or tequila. 
However, I'm alive, walking, and make myself feel productive through my wood work.

The next question is usually if the wreck was my fault. 
It was not. 
I've been told that I should have gotten millions from the trucking company that owned the truck that caused the wreck. 
I did not see it that way when I settled that law suit though. 
During that time, I had gotten back to work and just wanted to get on with my life. 
So I settled for an amount that barely covered my medical bills. 
It's funny to me now looking back. 
I would never have even thougt about getting a lawyer. 
When I woke in the hospital though over a month after the wreck, the trucking company's lawyers were hovering like buzzards over fresh road kill. 
Some ask do I wish I had held out for more money.?
Not really, for someone who's been on death's door twice, been told twice they'd never walk again, I figure I'm doing alright. 
Of course, I don't always see it that way. However, today my pain level is only at about a two.


----------



## lightcs1776

I have a lot of respect for you, William. You're doing it right, despite life giving you a difficult situation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - I don't know what's going on. I'll check my email again, but I haven't received anything. Did you send it to email or through Facebook?

Ah William - your 'rambling' always does me good.

During the height of my health issues, I told my hubby that he should divorce me so that he could be with someone healthier and get one with his life. He was hurt and reminded me that he meant what he said 'in sickness and in health'.

The doctor said yesterday that the testing on my liver will take 2-4 weeks to come back. He promised to call me the second it hits his desk, and I believe he will. My biggest worry is that it will be another 'non-answer', such as 'wow, your liver is messed up, but we don't know why….'

If I have a diagnosable liver disease, then the possibility of treatment is back on the table. And treatment might mean a resolution of some of the weird and wonderful neurological symptoms I have. With my liver not functioning properly, my electrical system is essentially fouled up.

Because of the trauma to my liver yesterday, I have to lay low and I don't even feel like doing anything anyway.

And in case any of you are wondering, but too polite to ask 
-I never touched alcohol until I was twenty, and I'm still a very light drinker.
-Nobody is even suspecting cancer

I hate being idle, because I'm at high risk for wallowing


----------



## Momcanfixit

To keep my mind busy, I need to go read about bandsaw belts.


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart, Sandra. A distraction to keep you from thinking about doing something strenuous when you're supposed to be resting.


----------



## ssnvet

Quite the story William…. we have a little in common, as I broke my neck in a car accident at age 19. I was spared serious consequences though (my doctor told me I was 1/16" away from being a quadriplegic), so after wearing a halo neck brace for 6 months, I went back to school and moved on with life. My dad ran his own business back then, and had a business lawyer who fended off the buzzards. Still, by todays standards, we settled for a pittance.

I've got a doozy of a scar zigzagging across my head, from where I was introduced to the front window. I never realized how ugly it was there until they shaved my head in the navy. Now that my hairline is in "recession" it's making an encore appearance. :^o


----------



## ssnvet

* 'in sickness and in health'.*

Sandra…. my wife "loves" this line, as I spent our honeymoon barfing my brains out from food poisoning. :^(


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra… Here's a "recommended reading to help you take your mind off of your troubles…it's the Iturra Design band saw catalog (more like a book on all things band saw)...

An older version can be downloaded via. this drop box link.

This guys a machinist who seems to know everything there is to know about the band saw. But he's "old school" so no internet presence.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm pushing more of that dusting crap your way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I'm appalled that you would think we were too polite. We just assumed you were a drunk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I got a new white jacket today. I can't figure out these arms though…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I'm not sure about Gene but, you can skip sharing we wealth with me…unless of course you'd like to send wood.
Sandra. never "assume" what this bunch is thinking. But, I know you know everyone here is pulling for you. 
William, does the weather have any effect on your back?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, most of the time, I can predict the weather better than the weather channel based on how the sky looks and how my back and wrist feels. 
My wrist hurts as much as my back does when the weather changed. Both bones in my forearm were shattered in the wreck as well. The pieces were too small to set so they could grow back. So they replaced the bones with titanium rods. Pins and bones hold it all together just above my wrist and just below my elbow. The elbow has never bothered me, so far. That wrist gives me he'll though when weather changes, if I'm outside in cold weather, and anytime I have to go through metal detectors. 
The scar is usually better proof than the explanation though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

ICK - gold star scar award.

Marty - thanks for the chuckle, pass the scotch.

Matt - thanks for the info. I need to figure out what's going on with the belt of my Rikon. It works its way off the pulley on a regular basis.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, William. Sorry you have so many ills. Glad you were tough enough to make it thru it all Glad you found the right lady to go thru it with you


----------



## StumpyNubs

If we're going to be showing scars I'm going to need to get my wife to take the picture. You guys have GOT to see where this three legged dog bit me…


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. always beware the dog with only three legs…

William…. you're a TSA screeners dream. Step to the side sir and bend over :^o

15 min. and counting…. I just can't wait to go work on the rabbit hutch (sarcasm intended)... but then again, the bunnies need to get outside asap.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- No, I definitely sent it to the email address you gave me. I first tried just sending the PDF file. Then I tried creating a free download link and sending that in the text of the email. Some spam blockers can really give me fits. Maybe if you add my email address to your email address book? Sometimes that will keep it from being flagged as spam.

[email protected]


----------



## Momcanfixit

Please Stumpy. Don't….


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy…..dare ya


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - I sent you an email from mine. That should do it.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Belt coming off the pully shouldn't be too hard to diagnose: belt too loose? Pullys not aligned with each other? Set screw loose/missing in pully allowing it to wander on the shaft?

Check those (if you haven't already) and get back to us. That saw is too new to malfunction!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Crapsman was throwing the belt. The pulley was worn at the key slot causing the pulley to walk…..


----------



## superdav721

Sandra prayers to you.
William will you will me your titanium when you die. I wana forge me a coffee cup.


----------



## bandit571

Martino: Yep that white crap arrived a while ago, not amounting to much on the ground.

Scars? Yep, have a few. Used to have a few pieces of Made in China junk in some of them. Sorry, no pictures, was a LONG time before digital cameras.

Never did get that barn wood today. However, do have to go that way to a Doctor's office tomorrow, so….

Might try to get some work out of these lazyassed handplanes later.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Itching to get out to the shop to check my bandsaw. Would have to get past hubby first, so no dice.
My gut feels like someone stabbed it 7 times. Wait a minute….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I would like


----------



## Momcanfixit

to be the first


----------



## Momcanfixit

oh crap, never mind. I thought I was going to be the first to congratulate Stump on 50 000 posts, but then I put on my glasses and saw that it was not 49994….


----------



## bandit571

So, talk a bit


----------



## bandit571

Like how my knees just now when the next weather front is going through. Low pressure gets one knee, high pressure gets the other. 40 hours before it rains, the knees start in. As soon as the rain starts, the knees are "OK".


----------



## lightcs1776

I bet you could talk about birds eye maple and get the post count up


----------



## GaryC

I'll help


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for all the thoughts/prayers folks. It's going to be a struggle waiting for the results. So here are some of my usual successful and not so successful coping mechanisms:

1. Clean out closets and organize. This one drives my hubby crazy. One year I threw out his winter runners. Not a happy camper.
2. Start baking. Everyone loves this one, but I tend to eat what I bake which is bad.
3. Online shopping. Night before I went for the biopsy, I had myself convinced I needed a Festool dust extractor and sander. Thankfully I didn't pull the trigger. 
4. Doritos.
5. Pick arguments with hubby. Also not a good plan.
6. Woodworking.

I think I'll pick #6 as soon as possible, Alex.
In the meantime….

DO-RI-TOS


----------



## lightcs1776

See, everyone can contribute to the cause.


----------



## bandit571

Have an old Craftsman 3 wheeler bandsaw. Needs a LOT of tune ups. Right now, it will jam a blade and bend it up. Right in the middle of a cut, mind you. Tires getting sloppy on the top wheel of the bandsaw. Might need to get another tire from DirtDevil. Yep, the "fan belt" from a Dirt Devil sweeper is about the right size for the wheels.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It looks like I have to go to Halifax next week for work. Just outside of Halifax is a LEE VALLEY store.

I have several things in my online shopping basket. I'll have to pick through them to decide on something I'd really like.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well now, if eating while baking is a problem, just send the baked goods here. My kids will make them dissapear.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I remember my father using a pair of pantyhose as a fan belt once on our Valiant….


----------



## bandit571

Melt some cheese over them, and add plenty of hot sauce?

(Add a glass of milk will help)

May have a broken bone in the left foot. Side of foot is bulged out and red. Area above that is Black & Blue. Not good. In to see the family Doc tomorrow, will ask about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

They have link belts at lee valley but they're around 40$, so I'd rather see if there's something obvious causing the belt to jump.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - over Doritos? Never tried it. Sounds good (except for the hot sauce)


----------



## Momcanfixit

If I really want to go for the artery-buster, I like the occasional NY Fries poutine…… with extra salt. Yum.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## superdav721

You folks give Sandra #50,000


----------



## Momcanfixit

or these (only in Canada I think)


----------



## lightcs1776

PSI goodies came today! I am amazed at the obvious quality difference between the Benjamin's Best 3/8 bowl gouge and the Harbor Freight "starter kit" I gave my wife. It arrived while I was at my youngest son's school concert, 6th grade.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished a big plate of;
Chunks of chicken
Chunks of brocoli
Lots of noodles
Alfredo Sauce
Season Salt to cover everything up

Somehow fergot the Onions, peppers, Mushrooms, and Frank's Hot Sauce.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very exciting Chris. The UPS truck on my street is a wondrous thing to see.


----------



## Momcanfixit

sounds better than my supper.
Dinner here was

some gross seasoned chicken from M&M, leftover potatoes and frozen green beans. (apparently the main cook is off duty)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dunno if I can stay up for 85 more posts….


----------



## DIYaholic

What's all this jibber jabbing….
I was napping comfortably….
Then I smelled Doritos!!!


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw belt may have been setting too long in one spot. Might have developed a "set" to it. When the set part goes over a pulley, it may not be bending like it should, and flop around ( and off) the pulley.

See this a lot on the old Craftsman tablesaw i had. Belts would be just a-bouncing along. They would even bounce against each other. Since the motor hung down with them all the time, and it might be a week or three between runs, the belts did get quite a bit of set to them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It wasn't the smell that woke you. It was that distinctive crinkle of the chip bag. Nirvana


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know bandit. When I first got it, it wasn't run much at all. It would sit for weeks.


----------



## DIYaholic

No backing out now *74*....
You started the push to 50,000….
Gotta see it through to the end!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. Now, is it a gloat for my wife if I buy it for her? Of course, it doesn't really matter since we don't have separate accounts.

Love Doritos, but I have to fight my kids for them.

Edit: By the way, I don't think I mentioned it this morning - work was crazy busy with firewall changes - but your (Sandra's) husband definitely earns my respect for his commitment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my effort…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

75 to go…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey everyone, Marty showed effort! And he said it was only the thought that counted. See, Marty, I do pay attention once in a while.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh, Marty, don't strain yourself


----------



## Momcanfixit

There's a convenience store on the way home from work. It's the perfect distance - I can pick up some Doritos and have them all gone before I get home and lecture the kids about healthy eating…


----------



## boxcarmarty

You're in charge Chris, I'm calling it a night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm fading…….. the light is dimming…..


----------



## bandit571

Let's see, what goes well with Doritos?

Mountain Dews ( Steal Randy's supply, of course), or

a few Coronas with the lime twist?

Or, just melt a big bag of cheddar cheese all over the chips, and call it NACHOS!


----------



## lightcs1776

Too funny, Sandra.


----------



## bandit571

Interwebbie a bit slow, so

PUSH!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I would only give 110% for you. Everyone else only gets 35…..

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't think of anything funny to type, except….

MARTY!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Bandit, this weekend, I'm going to have to try melted cheese on Doritos. If I had any in the house I'd try it now. That with a cold margarita….


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night Marty. Your efforts here tonight will be duly noted.


----------



## KTMM

I'm working on deck plans right now. Went to a local Lowe's and priced materials. Looks like 10'x20' will be a much better price then 12'x24'

If I eat Doritos, I want medium or hot Pace Picante to go on them


----------



## lightcs1776

Need jalepenos if you're going to put cheese on them. Everything is better with jalepenos.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I think I'm calling it a night too.

That leaves Randy or Chris in charge, and I'm pretty sure Randy is already dozing on the couch.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, you sure don't want me in charge. I'd just let Marty and Randy do whatever they want and there would be absolute chaos.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh wait - jalapeños? Now we're talking!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sherry (wife) said she will make them for me. I think it is going to be a wings and nachos weekend. Yum!


----------



## Momcanfixit

A bit of chaos is entertaining.

58 more to go. I'll take my chances.

Mama bear signing out.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'M IN CHARGE!!!!

Free plans at the Stumpy Store for everyone!!!

Of course, you have to sneak them by Stumpy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm gonna play it safe & not try to wake the Mama Bear!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Praying for answers for you.

Randy, I somehow knew you would step up to the challenge. Great start, if you ask me. Oh, wait, Stumpy already gave me work bench plans. I don't want to be the cause of his business demise.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't worry Chris, as the demise of Stumpy's business, will be….

STUMPY!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Does it look like a rabbit hutch yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris, I dare you….

POKE the bear!!!


----------



## KTMM

Anyone built a deck on handi blocks? I need to build it like a floating platform and it can't be attached to a permanent structure. Thems the project rules.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry, can't help ya Lucas…. But it sounds like a handy idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I have never used handi blocks….
If the deck is not anchored to a structure, wouldn't poured footings using sono-tubes(?) be called for???


----------



## Momcanfixit

It looks like a fine rabbit hutch Matt


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
If that is a hutch….
What do the plates and stemware sit upon??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or should I say it wooks wike a fine wabbit hutch


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, Stumpy has Mustache Mike. The business really can't go down with Mustache Mike around.

Matt, great progress on the rabbit hutch.

Lucas, I haven't used the handi blocks, but I have heard they work well.

Randy, again, poke the bear? I guess I'm living under a rock. Surely you don't mean your a bear.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great point, Randy. A hutch does need a place for plates.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Mama *bear* went to sleep….
POKE the bear!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, got it. Sorry, I am a bit slow at night. Come to think of it, I may be a bit slow during the day too.


----------



## ssnvet

"Only" 40 more to go….. In the a.m.

Night all!


----------



## KTMM

Randy, I agree 100%, but considering who it's for, he was very adamant that nothing go in the ground. I may drive some anchors and tie it off anyway though

The deck will be 10' x 20' suspended by 4"x4"s spaced at 5'x5'. I have a guy locally I can talk to about code, but I'm holding out on that phone call.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not far behind all the other pillow drewlers….


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. Good luck on the deck, Lucas.


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## KTMM

Double post, whoops


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I wouldn't just put the handi-blocks on the ground. Dig down, put down a 4" to 6" gravel base and compact it, then a 2" layer of "sure-pack" and compact that. That will at least alleviate most of the settling, that WILL happen.


----------



## DIYaholic

Leno is doing his monologue….
That is my cue!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Wow….chatty bunch tonight…...sorry I missed the party…..was out in the "blizzard" that is spinning up here….great.

Would be nice to see Eddie and Rex show up for the big 50K celebration…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks - Coffee is on. I think 50K is on the horizon this morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. The alarm always goes off too soon. Coffee is a must.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas,

I disagree with Randy somewhat. Here in the land of frost heaves, these blocks are used all the time. For high decks, sonotubes are used in the ground, but for on ground decks and sheds the blocks are very common.

The prevailing wisdom is that you should NOT dig into the ground if it's well settled (i.e. not new landscaping, etc) If there's some water running through the area, you can dig up the sod just below each block and place some gravel (2-3") but if not, then the blocks go directly on the ground. The blocks can be used on somewhat uneven ground, using a 4×4 upright post in the lower blocks, or the thin cement blocks can be used under the pier block to raise them slightly. I'll see if I can come up with a picture, but it's on p.30 and 31 of my book Building a Shed 
(Taunton)


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## arun

Its really stumbled, i could agree this is a wonderful ideas doest not make any stupid thing and we have a fun with blue colored wooden boxes.

Wooden Frames


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy's method is just removing any unsettled top soil and placing the blocks on a more solid base…..

I agree with that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Looks like we have a spammer trying to sell his pallets…..


----------



## JL7

Umm…....did Marty just agree with Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't had a sufficient amount of coffee yet…..


----------



## JL7

I have to say, it would be kinda funny if spam dude swooped in for the 50k…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

After downing my coffee and taking another look at the situation, I agree that Randy is nuts…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, if you put it like that, then I agree too. I thought he meant you had to dig up the whole area.

Jeff - I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But it kept me busy digging out my shed book. Man I hate being idle.

My hubby left for work saying "I FORBID you from going to work". Neither one of us could keep a straight face.
Of course now I'm getting ready to go in to the office 'just for an hour or two'


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I agree with you that Randy meant the entire area…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work??? And miss the big *BANG*.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does the thread go out of warranty at 50,000 post???

Something to ponder…..


----------



## JL7

Today is one of those…thank you Jesus, I don't have to work days…....is anybody else getting in on these 40 MPH wind gusts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seems rather calm down this way Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 more…..


----------



## JL7

I'll try to send some east…...


----------



## JL7

Signing off….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where are you off to??? Everyone knows that you're a bum…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Willie…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning William - pass the coffee


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff is still lurking in the shadows…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's gonna jump back out at the big moment…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

5 to go


----------



## Momcanfixit

With the speed of my internet - I should post aroun 50 004


----------



## lightcs1776

5 what?

Edit
OK … next one is it, and it won't be me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I say it's really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself, at the risk of being rude
There must be fifty thousand ways to be an LJ

Go buy a new drill Jill
And sharpen your plane Shane
Make some sawdust, Gus
And listen to me.

Ryobi or Harbour Freight
No need to get irate
Powermatic is just great
Just get the job done.

Scary Sharp and Sawstop
Post pictures of your shop
Make friends and make jaws drop
Be nice, if you please

Here on Stumpy's the coffee's good
Sometimes we even talk wood
We laugh like we know we should
And have a good time.

There must be fifty thousand ways to be an LJ


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff left…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I obviously have too much time on my hands this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

The honors belong to Sandra…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you hit post 50,000!!

Edit: I don't have too much time on my hands … I have a smart phone instead - grin.


----------



## Momcanfixit

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## JL7

Good one Sandra…....

Marty…..you must be crazy if you thought I would grab it…....Dave issued the warning yesterday…....don't [email protected]&$ off Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy must have went all out on this celebration thing. I have white confetti falling from the sky…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Does that mean 74 is gonna get fired???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooooh, did I steal Jeff's lunch money? I always wanted to be a tough guy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, It has been great having you around…..

Now that the Wood Mafia is after your @$$, you are dust…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to go update my resume -
"Author of the 50,000th post on the legendary Stumpy Nubs thread of www.lumberjocks.com"

Oh the fame, the glory.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's right up there with Rob as being shameless…..


----------



## JL7

Dave's post:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/759813


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bring it on! I have a glue gun and I ain't afraid to use it!


----------



## Momcanfixit

WHAT?


> ? It was fixed


 Rigged?


> You took a dive


?
You caught the fact that I don't read EVERY post????

Dang.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave Sir, I was gonna let her have it all along, I swear. I just made it look like she had to work for it…..


----------



## JL7

Actually….....bring out the glue gun…..let's live on the edge…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And, uh, thanks……

I plan on being around for the 100,000th.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, after all this excitement, I may need a nap. Or should I defy the marital edict and go to work?
Hmmm, I could stop for Doritos on the way home.

Have a good one folks. You're all nuts.


----------



## JL7

Where's Harry? He was suppose to bring the donuts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I beveled the edge with my chamfer bit so she would slide off… Hee Hee…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra is the pot, calling the kettle black. She's as nuts as tgebrest of y'all. Grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang it….
I'm late to the party!!!
Congrats *74*!!!

I was rudely awoken at 5:00am….
Had to do a salting run this AM!!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

There's a party? Hold on …. I have to get my lamp shade.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze!!!
Just like the last several New Year's celebrations, I slept through the 50,000th post by our poet laureate. Way to go *74*!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ya just had to send some of that white stuff this way!!!

I'm a little concerned….
OK, a lot concerned….
Marty agreed with me….
Clearly I must have been wrong!!!

Yes, I would only lay a base under each block….
Not all of Mississippi!!!


----------



## Gene01

Anybody got Rex's and/or eddie's tel. #?


----------



## DIYaholic

Didn't even have time for a coffee, before my salting run….
Foregoing coffee in favor of one of Bandits Mountain Dews….
Ego waffles for morning nutrition ingestion….

Leggo my eggo & MD, Bandit!!!


----------



## HamS

Ya'll been busy. Going to the Indy wood working show this Saturday.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy 50K crew….

Speaking of Shameless…. I hope he didn't run off the edge of the world, or get trapped in his tread mill belt.

missing Rex and Eddie… hoping both are O.K.


----------



## GaryC

Couldn't get a word in edgewise. Satellite just works against me. Had to just sit here and drink coffee and watch all the fun….poo 
Congrats, Sandra.. You're the hero of the day


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow- our latest spammer sure has a command of the English language! I'm totally convinced that he's not someone overseas feeding lines from Google Translate!...

*Congratulations, Sandra! Choose between Shop Notes, Woodsmith, Woodcraft, American Woodworker or Wood Magazine and I'll buy you a year subscription. I'll even pay the extra to have them sent to Canada!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

We also just hit 300,000 views. But I think I was the one who viewed it. So I'll treat myself.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Congrats Sandra and Stumpy .

An obvervation about this thread .. There are alot of sick people on here, many also have health issue's .Get well soon , prayers are with ya.

Stumpy just a reminder when sanding … "Rough side down " !!!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey guys how's it going. Sorry about not being around but my uncle passed so I had to go to Tampa. It's kinda been a hectic couple of weeks. How are you all


----------



## lightcs1776

Greg, you have my sympathies with the loss of your uncle.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Chris. I appreciate it. What's new in here. I Haven't said a word in like 2 weeks lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good tip, Charles. I should make a video of that one!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Stumpy….
Charles Neal stops in and I was just sitting around in my unddies!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Sorry for your loss!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks randy. How goes the plowing and salting?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Greg…. Condolences on the loss of your uncle. Hope the family is pulling together through it all.

Randy is being investigated by the Feds for a road salt price fixing conspiracy… and for having holy undies.


----------



## DIYaholic

This last week was a great week….
Not a single plow or salting session!!!

That ended this morning….
Light snow showers are in the forecast for the next several days,
So it looks like I may have more work ahead of me!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone asked about the weather effecting my back yesterday. 
The difference between yesterday and today is a good example. 
I had a good day yesterday while the weather was cool. 
I think I rated my pain level at about a two. 
Today turns off pretty and comfortable, and my pain level is off the charts.

Congrats Sandra. 
It is great that you made that particular post about that particular subject at just the right particular time. 
Must be luck. 
Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Hello Greg. 
Sympathy and condolences on the passing of your uncle.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt and gene thank you guys very much. The family's doing good. 
Randy glad you got a little down time. Were you able to get in the shop at all. And sorry to hear about your investigation. Those are pretty heavy charges. I'm sure you'll get out in 15 to 20. I'll start saving for a 20 year supply of soap on a rope for you.


----------



## superdav721

Greg I am so sorry.


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Greg. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GaryC

Condolences Greg. Glad the family is doing well. 
BTW…. maybe just the rope for Randy….save the soap


----------



## JL7

Good one Harry…...did that snow show up yet? I'm afraid Randy got it instead of you. Better check the address…..


----------



## GaryC

It's all the way up to 46 outside. I may have to venture out to the shop


----------



## lightcs1776

Anyone else notice a name change to the thread? No more blue collar. Does that make us upscale? If so, do I still get to hang out here? I'm definitely not upscale.


----------



## GaryC

Sure, Chris. That's an obvious security move to keep the normal people away from us


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … security through obscurity. It never works, and I'm not sure there are any sane folks left in this world.


----------



## Gene01

Ha, sanity is relative and just a state of mind. So is security.
None of my relatives are sane. Well, there is this half brother in Wyoming that carries.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sanity is highly overrated, and I'm still not sure what 'normal' is.


----------



## GaryC

I carry too…. almost 250 lbs


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - sorry for your loss.

Chris - yes, I'm the pot calling the kettle crazy. I'm qualified to do so based on personal experience with crazy…


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, normality is what sane people suffer from…
maybe that's normalcy??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of crazy kettles - Rex and Eddie, we miss you!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Normal is boring. And thx sandra


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought I was normal….
But I was just a little off!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

It's all perspective randy. In here were all normal. It's out there in the real world that this logic falls apart


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

It's all perspective randy. In here I think you


----------



## GaryC




----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Preach Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

With my lunch finally over….
I'm going to the "Lair"....
And pretend to do something!!!


----------



## Gene01

Normal is not something to wish for, it's something to run away from.
That's why this thread is the first one I read every morning. 
Provides the direction to run.

There's a town in N. IL that used to have a teachers college. Teacher's colleges were called "Normal Schools" So, the town's name is Normal.
In S. IL is a town called Oblong. 
A headline in the society section of the Normal paper read: "Normal Boy Weds Oblong Girl".


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - funny. And then there's Climax, Saskatchewan. 'Nuff said.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't forget Intercourse, Pennsylvania. My folks lived near that town for a couple years.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Then there's Boring, Oregon. At least we don't live there. I'd would get so…..so…..bored


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

And no. I don't know why the picture double posted lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
You do realize that redundancy is Boring….
Or in this case, Boring is redundant!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, what is DUNDANT, that makes RE dundant so bad?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Could you please repeat that???


----------



## GaryC

Chuckle…... got me


----------



## JL7

Tough to keep up with this crowd…....I'm confused, is this normal or not?


----------



## JL7

Sandra - you might find this interesting….this guy makes end grain cutting boards and runs them thru the planer…..his trick is to glue a cleat on 2 sides and then rip it back off afterwards…..he builds some crazy stuff: Might have to try this sometime…


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, it will never be normal as long as I am around …


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody paint in here today???

It looks different…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - cool idea. I watched two of his videos. I was a bit too busy coveting his drum sander to pay attention to much else, but I will for sure be using cleats. 
Thanks


----------



## JL7

Yeah, that's quite a shop. He's in Russia and will ship boards here. Selling them for $60 or so…..

http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Congrats for winning the 50,000 post contest!

Stumpy, Very nice of you to reward Sandra (who say's Stumpy isn't a nice guy?)

Rex has checked in fairly recently but eddie?


> ?


----------



## Momcanfixit

So Stumpy was serious??? I wasn't sure…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, Of course I'm serious.


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!

Anybody miss me?


----------



## GaryC

Shameless….. I've been sleepless wondering about where Shameless was….


----------



## lightcs1776

Of course we missed you, DY.

And somehow I doubt Stumpy knows how to be serious .. unless it is in regard to a cold one after the show.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Good to see you.
Did we notice your absence….
YES!
Did we MISS you….
NOT so much!!! ;^)
How is the training going???


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, shameless plug for my wife. She has her face mask and is learning how to make shapes. She will use this as a simple small flag holder (the little ones that you use when watching a 4th of July parade).

Please let me know if this is any issue with holding the tool. I do realize the sleeves need to be up. My bad for forgetting during our lesson.










Any here is her second lesson in turning on the lathe.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… Tell your wife "great job". That second effort turned out great.

No motivation to work on the rabbit cage tonight….


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually sleeves down when turning is a must. She will also find sometimes glove on left hand a good idea as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. I showed her your comment and she was very encouraged.

Good to take a break from the hutch. You can't work every night.


----------



## DamnYankee

Training going well ..other than way too much treadmill. Ran 20 miles this past Sunday…outside even


----------



## JL7

That's a nice looking turning Chris.

Hey Rob, is that a typo on the long sleeves and the glove? I think both are no-no's…..won't catch me doing it at least!


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, I had read that sleeves could be an issue. I'm so confused …. ah, well, it will get figured out.

I give you a lot of credit with the run. I run fairly regularly, but only 2 - 5 miles at a time.

Edit: Thanks, Jeff. I'll let Sherry know you like it.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris your wife is a natural. She'll be the next umm…next….:-/ She'll be a great turner


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Looks like she is taking to turning quite well!!!
Good job encouraging her.

Although I have a lathe, I have not turned on it yet, soooo…..
I personally would never wear a glove.
Long sleeves…. maybe. As long as it was really tight fitting, like long sleeve t-shirt with a knit cuff.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Greg and Randy. I'm sharing these comments with her. Y'all are a great encouragement for her. Thank you!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks again everyone for encouraging my wife in her lathe work. It's time for bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got another early AM salting run….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Sorry, busy day today, I did a lot of driving today. I started the day out heading to grand dad's to take him to go buy lumber. It's about an hour out there and back. I got all the materials ordered / purchased today, they'll be delivering the lumber next Tuesday and I'll start working next Wednesday at the start of my week off.

I got home from that adventure just after lunch and decided to head to Williams shop for a couple hours. We did our usual spat of griping, shop talk and figuring out all the worlds problems.

On a final note, I appreciate everyone's input on the deck questions. I figured out how I wanted to brace and lay the bearers and handy blocks in the early hours of this morning. I'll put up the completed sketchup drawing of the deck when I'm done with it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

How yall are , there's a lot of yapping been going on here ,over a 1000 post i got to get back up to to date on em when i can, its been another day in paradise here just staying above the ground is a feati n it self , had to sell most of my tools to stay afloat but ill get them back as soon as the SS settle up with me came close to losing it all house too but its starting to turn around i think , been in a battle with the SS for two years really longer sense 2011 went to court last April and won the case , they even paid both my lawyers in August of last year but cant seem to pay me ,just a series of passing the buck , meet with the us senate office today in Shreveport and told them what had been going on so they had a conference call ,i told them the courts says i should be paid ,even the SS people don't know why its not being done they keep sending me to the supervisor here in Monroe and never could see this person just the ones at the front desk went to back and would say the checks in the mail . i felt like some politics where being played here as i use to work with them and have been audited many times is why i went to see this friend that worked for the senators office and knew they had the ears of some more people that i didn't but as it turned out during the conference call they pulled the same on them tell them to contact this supervisor which they did but as they were talking he asked was she the supervisor he requested to speak with. she said no the crap hit the fan then and he stopped the call and called someone else and to day they they processed the money and should be here tomorrow or Monday but then i have hear this before but at least it new ones liieing lol i can replace my tools but then i did manage to keep a few of my hand planes but i really missed my power tools like the planer.i guess when it rains it pours as the saying goes , got back to Monroe and got pulled over by the sheriffs and he asked did i know why he pulled me over i thought it would be funny and told him no unless you work for the social security office , he had no sense of humor and said i was under arrest for contempt of court i told him i hadn't done anything or even been to court but with the SS for a long time and i didn't know what it was and could i call and have somebody come get my dog , and that i had a gun in my truck, then two more cop cars came up and i was thinking man these SS people are every where LOL but one of them came up and said i know this guy he was arrested and released .then i remember him it was a few years back some nut in a store was high and we had a run in and they arrested us but let me go after they found out he was wanted in Alabama and some other places ,he had raped a 80 year old man and they even thanked me and took me to the court house and had it all dropped and apologized for it say it was just paper work that had feel thur the cracks , so all in all it going along and do forgive me for not being on here much but sometimes i just aint good company when going thur somethings , Sandra THANK YOU very much it was a bright spot in a dark time and it meant a lot thak you very very much ,so now that i have ranted and raved im just feel like im sitting on the dock of the bay waiting for my ship to come in ,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Es3Vsfzdr14#t=158


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I was just fixin' to go to bed and checked one more time…there you were. We have all been wondering about you. Glad you're ok.. Also glad you finally got your SS fixed. Maybe now things will start going a little easier for you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie's back!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooooo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a brother named Eddie….
I'm sure that wasn't him….
Who could it have been???

Oh, that's right…. the Crazy Cajun….

Sorry you had to de-acquire your tools/machines!!!
I hope the SS issue truly is over and you are able to retool your shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM salting run completed….
Coffee consumed….
Breakfast being ingested!!!

I wonder what the rest of this day has in store for me….


----------



## Momcanfixit

DY - of course we missed you. Every time I walked past my treadmill I cringed in your honor!

Eddie! I hope this corner has officially been turned and better days are ahead. Glad to see you back!


----------



## Momcanfixit

More coffee. Apparently I must be feeling better. A sink full of dishes has been left for me. Ugh.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Since your at the sink anyway….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, you have some cleanup to take care of …

Another cup of coffee and the day begins at the paying job.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie do you want me a William to come over there and help take care of business for you. We have shovels….
Good to see you. We will help get that tool box filled again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That is an image off the internet….

I'm one that HATES to do dishes!!!
I use paper plates….
Or eat right out of the pan!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
After some scotch, some pills, and the weather leveled off, my pain eased way up and I had a fairly good day yesterday. 
Well, except for when I tried to slice my finger off. 
Cut it dang near to the bone. 
Don't worry. It was not wood working related. I was using a razor knife to cut a belt. I had no choice but to cut towards me, so I held my hand up to protect my pretty face just in case the knife slipped. Guess what? It slipped. 
Lucas also came over for a bit. 
I always enjoy company. 
Today will be nothing but cleanup. 
Tomorrow I have about twenty boy and cub scouts coming to my shop. 
I'll be helping them cut, sand and paint their pinewood derby cars. 
I do this event every year and it's always fun. 
This year I am also doing a little lesson thing on tool usage and safety for some kind of badge they are trying to earn. 
I'm taking it one step further and trying to give them a hands on experience. 
I'm going to set up a table with certain tools they'll be able to use and see how they work. 
Hand plane, hammer and nails, bit an brace, screwdriver and screws, vice, hand saw, and so on and so on. 
I'm trying to keep it limited to tools that myself and the other adults supervising will be able to stop them before they do something crazy, like cut a hand or foot off.


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart, man. One of the first things I did when I bought thefirst house (I've only had two and only intend to own three), is install a dishwasher before there were kids. I knew we wouldn't be able to afford one after the kids came.

William, hope the hand heals quickly. Sounds like a nasty cut. Enjoy the scouts. Kids sure need a good role model these days.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is a fine thing you are doing for the scouts!!!
Hope your injury heals quickly.
I also hope no wood was blood stained!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ick, hope your fingers heals quickly William.

Great thing with the scouts, it is good for them to see something more than video games.

Randy - that picture will give me nightmares.

Speaking of which, I went into the garage last night. Hubby is replacing the wear bars on his snowmobile. I gasped when I saw that he had the front of the sled propped up with pieces of birdseye maple. I calmly explained that just because I call it my scrap cart does not mean it's full of garbage. I'm going to have to section off a part of the cart for stuff like that.

Almost as bad as opening paint cans with chisels - my neighbour's wife did that, he almost had a stroke.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you can store that bird eye in my garage. I would never put a sled on it. - grin.


----------



## Gene01

EDDIE!!!
It was such a relief to see your post. But, really sorry about your SS problems. Imagine that. Inefficiency, ignorance, incompetence, falsehoods, arrogance and illegality within our government. Who woulda thunk it? 
Hope you can get back on your feet financially real soon and re-acquire all your tools.
Don't be a stranger, old buddy.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good morning all. Hope your finger heals up quick William. No dripping on the woodwork. When I first got into construction one of the guys I worked for used to yell at me all the time,"you're bleeding on the drywall. Stop it. It's gonna show through the paint." Lol. Good times.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Dave but praying i want need the shovels yet when they settle up ill get it all back .
Randy the sink of dishes looks like my sink .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to see ya brother eddie. I thought maybe the Wood Mafia had got to ya. Hold your ground and don't let 'em take you alive…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thanks it will turn around one thing i know is things always change one way or the other and i just pray my way thur it .


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to putter in the work workshop….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene thanks it will happen it just a thing, those people will tell you anything, they told me they were on over load as work goes i told them you paid the lawyers , hopefully it will happen now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Vertigo , been away for a while glad to meet ya im just a crazy *********************************** down here hanging on for the ride


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hello my Brother Marty . call home and tell em not to pay the ransome i got away


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie, great to hear from you buddy! Sorry about the SS battles…....that's been going on way to long…..hope you find some peace. Thanks for the tune also…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hey my broth Marty , tell em not to pay the ransom that i got away lol


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Jeff its will work out one day , check out the line up for the Jazz fest

http://www.nojazzfest.com/


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey Eddie. Nice to meet you too. I find myself hanging on too. It's a fun ride tho


----------



## JL7

Eddie….that is an amazing list of talent…...any chance that you are going to hitchhike down there?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Got a notice that there's a pkg. at the PO. Hoping it's the I-Tools Hinge Crafter. So, I'm off to town with a light heart and a grocery list. Can't make that trip without a grocery list. 
Oh, and I need some Watco. The J chest is close to needing it. That light in the tunnel is getting bigger and brighter.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie's back!!!
Concerning sleeves and woodturning. Every woodturning jacket has sleeves. Not loose sleeves, but sleeves. Whenever I've turned rough wood to round I WANTED sleeves as those chips can get thrown and thrown hard. I will also wear a golve on my left hand (I am right handed) in order to protect against flying chips. All the same for full face mask. Those first chips that come off when roughing down to round fly hard and fast.

But concerning sleeves overall…the general issue for safety is that you shouldn't wear your pirate shirt or your peasent blouse when woodworking. Long sleeves are okay provided they are close fitting like a standard longsleeve shirt. If I had to wear short sleeves and short sleeves only, I could work in my shop half the year.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I like to turn in my floral mumu.


----------



## Gene01

Safety trumps comfort…..barely. But, if I must wear long sleeves, they are tight at the wrist. And, any jewelry is strictly verboten. I've seen fingers ripped from a hand by a ring and others severely burned when a live wire is inadvertently touched. And a wrist watch? NEVER! 
I don't have to worry about long hair (or short hair for that matter) but if I did, it would be severely tied back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wats up DY , my son was home on leave last month getting ready to be deployed in February somewhere they dont tell em where till they go suppose for security reasons , he seems to like the marines ,he was so much more mature that the last time i saw him . i told him yall watch out for each other and dont be afraid to shoot there are a lot of people that dont like freedom but i know the military well enough that they have been trained well. but in some ways they are still just kids carrying a big load on there sholders


----------



## lightcs1776

I make sure the wife's hair is tied back. She keeps her ring, although we have discussed the risks. I used to have to ensure there were no rings when active duty military and working on computer hardware back in the 80's. The basement has heat, so she can work without getting cold.

Eddie, that's quite an "adventure". I hope it is resolved without any further delay. I am a firm believer in the fact that anything touched by the government dies a slow and agonising death.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris i think you may be right they do seem to be in no hurry ,


----------



## GaryC

So, Eddie, ... back to the spring meeting. Maybe a few of the friends can bring a few of their extra toys so you'll have something to play with. I'm still looking forward to it


----------



## lightcs1776

I have some very strong opinions about the government and the direction it is going … none of them positive.

If your boy is heading to a combat zone, he will be briefed about rules until he can say them in his sleep. It is pretty crazy when our guys have to justify everything we do while the enemy has no rules.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Take a look this guys and let me know what you think. My drill press table is pretty much done


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet setup, Greg.


----------



## DamnYankee

Turners Jacket Currently Sold by Woodcraft


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thx Chris. Once it's all dry. I need to build my sister a new basement door and get try it out for mortising


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, I'll take a look at those jackets and see if they have something geared towards the ladies. I might get a gouge thrown at me if I bring her that one - grin.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

You can look at welding jackets too. I know they make them for girls. I'm a structural welder and some if the welding supply stores have them. They go up around the neck just like a turners jacket. If they can handle flying metal they can handle flying wood


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

http://m.cyberweld.com/anfiwoweap.html here's a link to one. The cotton one is about 30 bucks. And they're made to fit the ladies


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary sound like a plan to me , i should have all my toys back by then i hope , well boil some craw fish and make some gumbo for sure , been eating a lot of gumbo here as of late even put on a few pounds ,


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

And google jessi combs welding gear. She has some pink stuff


----------



## GaryC

Last thing I need to do is put on a few pounds. At 242, I roll more than I walk now


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My packages arrived today. 
Some new gouges and a 3 pc. Set of versa-chisels. 
I've been told I'll either love versa-chisels, or hate them. 
I'll have to blog about them after I get a chance to try them.

Deer meat is on the smoker. 
More coffee is brewing. 
They had let Lisa off today, but now they've called her in after all. 
Let me see if I can get something done now.


----------



## HamS

Gary,

Weight is all relative when I hit 240 I was ecstatic. However, I started at 370. I made it all the way down to 227 before the holidays which cost me 15 lbs but I am back under control. It hss been a long time since I ate crawfish.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the info, DY.

Eddie, gumbo sounds fantastic. So does the crawfish. It's really hard to find crawfish up north though.

William, it's a good day when tools arrive, but sorry that your wife was called in to work. Hope y'all at least were able to enjoy some time over breakfast.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Mmmmm deer meat. Haven't had venison in a while


----------



## ssnvet

You guys sure are talkative today…

Great to see you back Eddie! But sorry to hear of your troubles with the SS clowns.

HEY!! I'VE GOT A GREAT IDEA .... let's put the same gubment' bureaucrats that run SS in charge of all of our health care! Then they can just drag their heals till we all croak and the health care problems will disappear. :^o

Very happy for Friday! Looking forward to getting the hutch done tomorrow and getting the bunnies OUTSIDE. Even though their fun and cuddly, they have taken over our family room (wife insists that 60 deg. is too hot for them and the TV will scare them).

We don't get MLK day off where I work, but most of our customers do, so it's always a quiet day and good for catching up on things.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris. Here's a pic the wifey might like it


----------



## GaryC

Ham, you're right. You're going in the right direction. I need to follow your lead. BTW, come on down this spring and eat with us. 
Greg, watch out for Marty. He'll put pictures on the post, tell you how it smells, tell you how it tastes. Had me drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## lightcs1776

Al right, this talk of venison and gumbo is making me hungry. I'm getting lunch.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Oh boy. Now I really want some deer jerkey. Mmmmmmm jerkey. (And if you read that in the voice of Homer, you're awesome)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this a beer and gumbo belly LOL


----------



## GaryC

Looks pretty normal to me….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Matt it all working out , but you may be on to something there lol


----------



## Gene01

Lookin' forward to the spring trip, too. A crawfish boil is high on the list. Second only to meeting some of you guys. 
Still up for a caravan, Gary?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay my friend William hows it going over there across the mighty Mississippi.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you bet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham you are my inspiration i got to shed some pounds im not sure what i weigh but havent seen my shoes while standing in a while


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie….I guess they let Phil Robertson back on the air for another season…...if not, you could have filled in for him!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's about the same as usual eddie. 
I'm on high ground, so we haven't flooded up and floated down the Mississippi yet. 
It's good to see you posting. 
I have been thinking about calling if I didn't hear from you soon. 
You know how much I hate phones though. 
Can't wait for you to get this way or for me to get that way. 
I have a couple of things for you.

We all know it's hard to post when you're down. 
Pop in every once in a while though just to say hi so everyone doesn't worry.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie at least your sitting at the house. I am stuck at work till four


----------



## superdav721




----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, at least you have an office. I get a seat in a cubical farm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave! You're upside down!

Looks like I'm going to miss the party - off to a hockey tournament. Thankfully it's only 40 minutes drive from here so we should be able to come home between games.
Mama doesn't HAVE to go, Mama WANTS to go!

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Please be very careful when "stunt" posting….
You could fall off the ceiling!!!


----------



## JL7

Stunt posting! LOL

And what's with that clean desk?? What's that on the wall Dave, looks like tools and stuff….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave your up side down , 4 will be here before you know it .it seems like it was always slower time when i was at work tried to get time and a half told them they was slowing the time down someway .when you retire still dont be enought time thou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i think they fired that guy for something he said not sure i dont have cable and dont watch the news but ever now and then ,usely hear of any new hear and there .im told that all the time about the beard but lots of folk here have them i think they grew theres for that show they have ,they must be doing good they bought the car wash next to there place for parking,aint really any thing there but some guys making duck calls


----------



## JL7

Yeah Eddie, they fired him, then changed their mind…...money talks. The new season started this week and he's on the air!


----------



## JL7

Now that I'm a professional bum, I need every convenience available for the easy chair…...

This is the height adjustable bolt on mouse pad…....it's called the "*Recline and Surf*"......


----------



## ssnvet

Livin large Jeff :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

too cool Jeff  no corporal tunnel going to get you


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

+10 for penn state customer service. 
I ordered a 10 pc. Starter set of pen kits. 
One of the ten pieces was missing a part. 
I inquired on my last order if that part was available by itself. 
I wasn't too worried about it, as I'd gotten a great deal on the starter set that even with only nine kits, still came out way less than buying single kits. 
I had forgotten all about the note I left on my order. 
Then the mail just ran. 
They sent me a whole new kit to replace the one missing a part. 
I only asked a question, not request replacement. 
That is great customer service.


----------



## superdav721

I sit at my desk and stare at old tools.
Kinda sad aint it.


----------



## bandit571

Snow, ice, and lots of wind. Wind chills tonight will be below zero

Did I say "I HATE WINTER!" yet?









How about a little plane porn??


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Whoooooooooooooooooooooo! Sandra?* It can't really be this difficult to give away a prize can it? All you have to do is pick the magazine. If you don't like magazines I can send you a gift card of the same amount.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it peers to me you threaded your recline and surf…..


----------



## JL7

Gary….you gotta justify new toys any way possible….....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…gotcha. You're not working on your wife's broom handles yet are you?


----------



## JL7

Well Gary, the broom handle project was many years ago, and she flew away on it….....


----------



## GaryC

*We got new speed control*










.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh no…. Choppers !

20 min. count down…..


----------



## superdav721

im leaving in 9


----------



## DIYaholic

Progress has been made….
I just sharpened my roughing gouge!!!

Just a few little tweaks to go….
I should have all my turning tools sharpened tonight….
Baring any unforeseen procrastination!!!


----------



## JL7

Good one Gary!

Randy….better to sharpen the roughing gouge, than roughening the sharpening gouge! Are we to believe that you are close to….......*PROJECTS??*

Say it ain't so….


----------



## KTMM

So today, I paid my water bill and the ticket for running the red light two weeks ago…. $194 for the ticket and the water bill wasn't too bad. So I decided to soothe my hurt ego and went to Harbor Freight and Lowes. I managed to pick up a HF flex shaft tool and a new Circular saw on clearance. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
A little retail therapy is good for the soul….
Not so good for the wallet though!!!

Enjoy your new toys, err therapy tools!!!

Jeff,
That would be a resounding YES!!!
I put the clocks on hold, until I'm all set to start turning.
I have one clock that will be turned, so it was a necessary evil.


----------



## Momcanfixit

OKAY STUMPY! I'm one of those people who looks around and says 'who me?'
Thanks for the kind offer. I already subscribe to Shopnotes, so WOOD magazine it is.

I'll PM my mailing address. Thanks again.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Glad to see you're back but really sorry to hear of your ongoing troubles with SS.

Jeff, Good to see you found a practical use for your new toy!


----------



## lightcs1776

I really have to stay clear of the coffee lounge. I just can't help but give my opinion sometimes. I never argue, just state my thoughts and folks can agree or disagree.

Hope y'all are enjoying the evening. I'm looking forward to seeing what Randy makes with his lathe tools.

I'm also looking forward to Williams next blog and Dave's next video.

I may be picking up some cherry, ash, and beech tomorrow, 5/4 thick, at $2 a bft. Just a couple feet of each for Sherry to do some turning. She was inspired by William's pulls that he made as Christmas gifts.

Sandra, congrats on the complimentary magazine subscription. Class act, Stumpy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Andy its going to pass and one day be there just a frustrating thing


----------



## gfadvm

I think Randy broke the site again! My backspace button doesn't work on the first 4 tries. Really frustrating!

I'm off to troll the Forestry Forum (where my backspace button works!)

Hasta manana


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy and class act used in the same sentence? Mark this da on the calendar!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - MASH was my all time favourite show.

Anyone remember what Radar used to drink??
How about Klinger's favourite baseball team??


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I give credit where credit is due. Yep, very classy in my book.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, Radar drank Grape Nehi. Clinger's ball team is right there and I can't bring it up…. Dang


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got your PM, *Sandra*. I'll get on it ASAP! COngrats again!

And for those looking for a good time- the new episode of Weekend Woodworking is done!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i think he drank root beer or grape nehi sodas , not sure on klinger seem like he was from Idaho


----------



## Momcanfixit

Grape nehi is correct, but Klinger's team was the Toledo Mudhens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Klinger was from Toledo, Ohio….
B-Ball team escapes me!

What was Hawkeye's favorite "wake me up"???

BTW: It's Marty that always breaks the interwebby portal!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

And how about the name of the bar?


----------



## lightcs1776

Where is Marty tonight?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hawkeye drank dry martinis and was Crabapple Cove, Maine


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you mean "Rosie's"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, martinis were the mainstay….
He also said his favorite cereal was "rice Krispies & Beer"....
It went Snap - Crackle - Burp!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, yes.
And to whom was Margaret Houlahan engaged?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedtime for me. Maybe Santa will bring the complete set of MASH episodes……


----------



## superdav721

What did BJ stand for?
In BJ Honeycut
Watch the answers.


----------



## superdav721

You notice you don't see the first season anywhere. Do you know why?


----------



## DIYaholic

Donald Penobscot….
I don't remember them revealing "BJ"....
BJ swore it stood for BJ!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

If I recall correctly BJ's mother was Bea and his father was Jay.

Why?


----------



## ssnvet

Frank…. Of course

Not PC enough?


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. I've watched just about every MASH episode, but may have to watch them again. Tomorrow *might* start my woodworking bench project kickoff. It will be one step closer to becoming an actual woodworker.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra gets the cigar!
Captain Oliver Harmon "************************************************************" Jones originally appears in the novel MASH, and was portrayed by Fred Williamson in the movie and Timothy Brown in the television series. ************************************************************ was shown during several episodes during the first season of the series. The character's middle name was Harmon in the film and Wendell in the novels. He is a board-certified neurosurgeon in the film, and in the episode in which Hawkeye becomes chief surgeon, ************************************************************'s specialty is indicated as he struggles to do surgery and when he asks Hawkeye for help he says "anything outside of the brain and I'm dead".


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able too also sharpen my….
Spindle gouge….
Bowl gouge….
Parting tool….

The skews & scrapers will be done tomorrow.

I did have trouble with one sharpening task…
I was unsuccessful in sharpening my wit!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…......what's going on?


----------



## JL7

Cool tune…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Do I look like someone that actually knows what's going on???


----------



## superdav721

I found the original Grizzly Adams




BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I remember Grizzly Adams.
Although he hasn't seen recently….
I didn't know he was missing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

BRB….
Yeah, right!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Geez, you skip a couple of days and there's billions of posts,

Congrats Sandra!

Eddie, I hope everything works out real soon.

Chris, I prefer long sleeves because those chips are scratchy and I keep my rings on. However I do an automatic check before I do anything (I call it the leprosy inventory - sorry not PC). Hands are ok, sleeves are ok, feet are ok (so I won't trip on the stand if I need to move), face is ok (the mask is on, can't help my looks), tool rest is ok, wood spins ok. Actually, I do this sort of thing for just about every power tool I use. I may have OCD but it usually works for me.

Jeff. great mouse pad. I want one.

William, please post a pic of the kids if you can. I'm always delighted to see kids do something that doesn't involve electronics.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I always wanted a Grizzly Adams beard.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lovin' the new ads…


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, I don't do PC, an y'all may have guessed. I'm old school and think much of the PC mind set is like putting lipstick on a pig.

I haven't seen grizzly Adams in many, many years. Great old show.

Stumpy, i 'm not even allowed a beard yet. I had one between active duty and the guards, when I was out for about ten years. Another three years and I will be done with military, so the beard will return.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Miscreants & Misfits,

Doe,
That'll teach you not to check in more often!!!


----------



## superdav721

watch this


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Nice vid…

You're going to be giving that Mr. Stumpy guy an inferiority complex….
You're videos keep getting better & better!!!


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…....


----------



## Gene01

Mid mornin' to all. Sleeping in is becoming a habit. I love it. 
That was a great teaser, Dave. I usta know a girl like that.
They say time passes quickly as you age. I dunno, it seems like it's been winter forever and spring is a long way off. Phyl just got tickets to Tucson's La Fiesta de la Vaqueros in mid February. That's always a great big city wide party and it will be warm. Warmer than up here on the mesa, anyway. On the downside, she's already alerted me that we have to shop for shoes and shirts for me and a dress or two for her while we're there. Son is getting married in April. Gotta spruce up. He's wedding a great little Mexican gal. Her family is very traditional so, the partying will last for days. Her dad is 1/2 Scottish. It hasn't been decided if he'll wear his kilt to the wedding.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, revisted a couple posts to see the YouTube links. I'm pretty much all Country and Christian rock / contemporary. However, I think Pink is one of the few really talented artists out there in the pop genre.

Cheroke Shuffle was excellent. Love the fiddle.

Edit:
By the way, Dave, I really enjoy the chisel and forge site. Great to see your work.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just wanted g'morning to all. Kinda have a crazy day today but had to say hi to all of u crazy bastards. I feel so at home here lol. Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## JL7

The snow plows finally got here….you know how those plow guys are…..time to fire up the snow pup…..yippie.

Sorry if I'm hoarding all the snow…....it's not intentional….


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry Jeff, you can have all the snow you want.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all .cool video Dave

Doe thanxs it will one day i think

wheres Rex only one MIA at a time .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning? Already been to one hockey game today. Home, back in my PJs for a sleep. Still not feeling the greatest. A nap is just what the dr. ordered.

Ta-ta for now.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

feel better sandra


----------



## JL7

Doe….....If you want a mouse pad, you got it. Just send a sketch and where you want the holes tapped…...that offer goes for anyone here…....it really works well! Let's all be lazy!


----------



## DIYaholic

" Let's all be lazy!"

Jeff,
I thought I had cornered that market!!!


----------



## GaryC

Lazy runs in my family. Ever heard of my sister….Susan??


----------



## DIYaholic

Well so much for being lazy….
I sharpened my gouges last night.
Scrapers are now sharp.
Working on my two skews now….
Then to find some scraps….
To start practice turning & making some fire wood.
& by scraps, I don't mean Birdseye!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have fun Randy! Turn something purdy!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, hope you're feeling better. Don't tell your husband though. Make him spoil you even if you are feeling better.

Randy, looking forward to hearing about your adventures in turning.

I just returned with two boards for Sherry to practice on, one cherry and one beech. Both are somewhere between 4/4 and 5/4 so she is going to glue some 6" x 6" squares together and try her hand at making a bowl.

Now I get to go back to my own learning adventure. I'll be picking up some 2"x12"x10' douglas fir to start my woodworking bench. I will, of course, be his g Stumpy's bench plans.

Y'all enjoy the late afternoon.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris post some pics of that bench. I'm debating Doug fir bench myself. Can't afford these fancy maple slabs with gold inlay and bubinga vice handles. What do I look like Rockefeller?!!! Blue collar all the way baby. Good luck with it


----------



## lightcs1776

Greg, the bench I made for my wife, Sherry, was made out of 6" wide 2×4's. It's the only project in my project page. I can barely afford the pine, let alone the wood used on the amazing benches in the bench forum. I'd also be afraid to scratch one of those, although I really appreciate and admire the work put into them. I was just telling someone today that what is cheap to one person is quite a bit to another. A cheap deal on a unisaw or PM table saw is still expensive for my budget. Anyhow, the pine bench worked out great. It is fairly heavy, easy to build, and "relatively" cheap - less than $100 for wood from the big box store. I purchased a quick release vise to go with mine once it is built, but that wasn't cheap - fox shop 7" for around $80. That was one area I did splurge on.

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/450288-438x.jpg?1388621291


----------



## JL7

Chris and Greg, for what its worth, sometimes you can find some great deals on Maple and other hardwood in the form of flooring and bowling lane, etc…..My bench cost around $100 or so in materials (not counting the vice hardware).....re-purposed bowling lane picked up real cheap at auction. I also have a bunch of old gym flooring that I got cheap, and it wood make a heck of bench top using the edge grain. It's definitely a bit more work…..

But Randy will give you a hard time if you buy the gym floor, so you've been warned.

Found the bamboo ply for the cabinets on Craigslist, got a big stack for $20.


----------



## JL7

Here's a photo of a table top made out of gym floor…...It sits on my shop cart….

Super cheap!


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, great looking bench, and dog stops would be easy to work into that while making it. I'm glad I saw your post before going into Home Depot. Prices went up. While not a lot, it was $17 and change for a 2'x10"x12' piece of douglas fir, which is more than I wanted to shell out for wood. I'll look around to see if I can find something cheaper. I don't mind a soft wood top, but I really don't want the bench costing more than $100, and ideally less than $75.


----------



## JL7

Chris, keep an eye on the Craigslist "materials" section! And thanks.


----------



## JL7

Honestly, I got so much of the gym floor, I'd gladly give you some for free, but don't know if you want to pay the freight….


----------



## JL7

One other factor when re-purposing used material…...need to beg, borrow or steal a metal detector. And it's a little harder on your blades and knives…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I do appreciate the offer, but freight would be a killer. If I can save some funds by a good Craig's List purchase, I'll get a metal detector, especially once I get a thickness planner. Thanks.

Edit: I never thought to look in the materials section. Good tip.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a bench out of other people's trash?









Someone threw out a waterbed frame….Top and legs

An old door had lost it a rail…..front apron

Someone threw out an old 2×4 ....end aprons, and back aprons

An old foot board provided a bottom for the tool well

Scrap 1×6 was used for the feet, with blocks from that old door style added.

Took maybe one Sunny Sunday afternoon to build. cost of a box of 2" screws was about the only expense.


----------



## DIYaholic

All my turning tools are now sharp.
I think!!!

Was all set to mount a piece in the lathe….

Pre turning check list:
Clear area-
Tools handy-
Grab face shield, uh-oh!!!

When I sand blasted the salter frame, I used my face shield….
It is now so pitted that I can barely see thru it!!!

Looks like turning will wait until I sort out a solution….
I could buy another, which I may do….
I could steal, err borrow one….
I could try to "polish" the shield with a mild abrasive,
Kind of like redoing headlights.

We'll see which solution manifests tomorrow….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, say it isn't so! And here I was sitting by the laptop in anticipation of a new picture of your turning progress.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good repurposing there, Bandit!!!

Chris,
Also take a look at "The Restore", operated by Habitat for Humanity, or any other non-profit repurposing used building materials.
We have one here, that I did some volunteer work for.
I have gotten some great deals on all different items.
I was able to get gently used 2" x 4" x 8' for a buck a piece!!!
They often have flooring also. Just a thought.


----------



## JL7

Darn it Randy….if the wood fly's off the lathe, your face will stop it! Therefore, the wood should be safe….go for it!

Also, where do find face shields for over-sized baseball heads??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i love my work bench so far it works great .to me its the one tool you need right for your height and size something that going to be used all the time and when someone come in there it say this is the hub of a wood shop its personal ,its fits and has to be the right for the person using it this a new fangle work bench from woodcraft mag i think not sure .its pine and not that much cost wise i would love to have it in oak or some hard wood but it work well


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I'm also keeping all these suggestions for obtaining wood for future projects. I have to start building my shop cabinets after the workbench gets done.

Looks like a good bench, Eddie. And some work in progress.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit they say one mans trash is another mans treasure good looking bench


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff they have a old boys club i been trying to get in there to see if the old basket ball court is still there so far have found who owns it it very old .they tore down one old bowling ally here but somebody had already got the flood , im just keep looking love that bench you got and miter station


----------



## DIYaholic

*It's so!!!*

All is good though.
I switched gears and gave the shop a cleaning.
Now I know where everything is!!!

I will probably just buy another shield tomorrow….
And practice "Making Shavin's" in the afternoon, after my morning salting run.

Speaking of salting runs, or snow to be more precise….
Jeff's wonderful wintery white windfall is due here tomorrow!!!
Yeah, sharing is nice and all, but….
Ya could have kept it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I get ALL my oversized apparel at none other than "The BIG & Tall" shop!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris its just a catch all right now but then most any flat surface is here , i did find that scrool saw in a dumpster and it works ,and that box is just some practicing i been doing on dove tails they still look like a dogs leg just need to keep at them


----------



## lightcs1776

Pretty smart dumpster diving, Eddie. I'm a firm believer in "recycling" whenever possible.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..glad you didn't sell the bench!! Looks like you still have a few tools there…...Just keep watching Dave's dovetail series…...you'll have it mastered in no time…...

And Randy…on the snow thing, we simply ran out of room…..had to send it on down the line…..at least you got a snow plow to use…...the snow banks are 3" on either side of the drive now, and the little snow pup is struggling…......


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Jeff nice benches. I wish we had more auctions where I live. When I was a kid here we had all kinds of farm equipment auctions and stuff like that. But now every year Long Island turns more and more into city living. If I wasn't tied here by family I'd buy 100 acres and a shotgun and move somewhere in the sticks. I love country life. We don't even have a good selection of rough sawn lumber out here. And what we do have is NOT cheap


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just checked out your link Chris. That's honestly all you need. A big heavy slab. Drill some round holes for some hold downs and you're golden. I'll get to mine one day I hope


----------



## lightcs1776

Greg, being in the Albany, NY area, I can relate. However, there is no way I will retire up here. NY has just gotten to be absolutely unreasonable.

Sandra, dinner tonight is nachos with jalapeños …. and seasoned hamburger, sour cream, diced tomatoes and onions, and home made guacamole. It made me think of your doritos.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea Chris I hear u. Everyone laughs at me cuz I always say " when I retire I don't want to go to the store for food. I wanna go to town for supplies." It's a ways off but a guy can dream can't he


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

How long have u been upstate


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Greg. That bench was made to hold my wife's lathe. It was based on Stumpy's bench, which he provided great plans to make. If you follow his plans, which I will be doing for this next bench, it will have both round holes for hold fasts and square holes for bench dogs. And Stumpy's design is simple enough that people like myself can do it.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

That's actually how I started on this forum. I got the plans from stumpy too. I dig them


----------



## gfadvm

Randy and Jeff, What's this talk of snow? Sunny and 60 here today!

Vertigo, I don't even want to "go to town for supplies". I'd like it they were airlifted in and I could weld the front gate shut!


----------



## lightcs1776

I've been upstate for somewhere around 35 years. I moved here with family, after living in Arizona, Ohio (born there), Indiana, Iowa, and Pennsylvania. I've also had temporary stays in a couple military bases in Georgia (which is why I can't wait to move to Georgia) as well as California. I always said I would never stay in NY, but I am still here even though all three of my brothers and my folks have all moved out of this state.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, that is so wrong. It's snowing hard outside.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gfad. I hear ya friend. Off the grid and working off the land


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and when I retire I don't want to go into town. I want to go to the garden in northern Georgia and live on several acres of land.


----------



## bandit571

Winter Weather Advizery in effect area here. 3" on the ground, on top of ice. Windy as well. Glad I can Hibernate for the next three days…

Upstate NY is where two things were: My very distant relatives settled there in the 1790s around the Finger lakes area.

Fort Drum. Never been there, went to ADAK NAS instead. There was a "School" of sorts in the Drum area, never got to try it out, went the Camp Richardson in North Little Rock, Arkysaw instead. IN JULY no less.

Dumpster Bench now has both a Crochet and a Leg Vise installed. It has a planing stop jig for face plane work, and a Shooting Board for edges. Both just clamp down to the bench top. Now, IF I can just keep that dang tool well cleaned out….


----------



## bandit571

Diced up some leftover spareribs
Added some green beans
one can of chicken noodle soup
One cup of rice
Onion powder and oregano powder
1/2 cup of soy sauce
A few shakes of Frank's Hot Sauce
Season salt

All into a large skillet, stew around til everything is "Happy, happy" 
Spoon out into a bowl and supper is served.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I dig it. "Happy Happy"


----------



## Doe

Jeff, thanks! My chair is a lazyboy and I'm not sure how to attach it. I need to think about it.

Chris, if there are any new houses going up near you, you might want to check their dumpsters. Amazing what they throw out. Also people do lots with flooring, you could ask a local flooring company. that would make a nice hard surface. Mind you their shorts are very short.

Enough with the food talk. I still haven't gotten over Eddie's crawfish and gumbo. We've got to stop at his house for supper when we do the big tour. And William's for smoked anything.


----------



## lightcs1776

Alaska is a pretty cold place for duty, Bandit. My brother lives up there and it always seems to be snowing. Dinner sounds very "happy, happy."

Doe, there are always houses going up around here. I'll take a look, after I first look at NY laws. NY has some rather strange laws, and even stranger politicians, so I better be safe so I am not sorry. And I never get over gumbo or crawfish. Another great treat is a Southern boil. It is absolutely awesome! I really don't know what I did wrong to get stuck up here for so many years …


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I sure agree with you. Can't stand going to town. I only go when I am forced into it. 
I have a nephew that was stationed at Ft. Drum. He flew helicopters. Three times over to the war. Ended up getting his back hurt and was medically retired. He's now back home in Alabama.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I've gone and done it. I decided a while back to shorten my shop bench, which I decided to do with a circ saw and a crappy guide. The results were less than desired. Guess I'll have to break the whole thing down and rework it, since I cut into the dadoes that hold the forward legs in place and give the support against racking.


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, any idea what kind of wood you're planning for the top? I've found a local source that is very fairly priced, plus the wife suggested using something besides pine (otherwise known as giving me the green light to make it nice), although I still will be budget minded.


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow we were supposed to get today never materialized!!!

However, another system, JEFF's, is do here during the overnight.
Luckily, our commercial accounts are closed tomorrow….
So I only have to worry about our condos.
That means I don't need to awake until 5:00am!!!

Should be done salting by 7:30am….
Then go to the "Big Blue" store and get a face shield!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Bummer on the workbench top!!!

Chris,
Go ahead and splurge….
She may NEVER give you another chance!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, she is pretty awesome …. she'd let me buy whatever I want. However, I'm *very* budget minded when I buy anything for myself.

Edit: plus I want to save up for a Dewalt planner ….


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Yall have been busy.
Carry on.
Lucas you did what!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave! Good to hear from you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I too will be building the "Stumpy Bench"....
Well, someday!!!
I plan on a few "upgrades" to make it unique….
That means incorporating wood other than just pine or fir.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking forward to seeing it, Randy. I'm considering using beech for a top, but it's $2 a bft, which is certainly more than pine. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Truth be told….
A top made of a harder wood (than pine), would certainly last longer.
So you won't need to rebuild it as soon….
In the long run it would be cheaper!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good point, Randy. Think it would still need to be as thick? I can get beech or maple at about the same price. I hate spending money on my stuff, so it's a tough choice.


----------



## superdav721

My tops are soft. I want a softer material that will not mark my project. Sycamore, popular, hemlock and even pine.
IMHO


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The bench you are building will be a tool….
that helps you to make gifts/projects for others….
Make it better & all those other projects will be great!!!

Just trying to help you rationalize….
Besides, I love spending other peoples money!!! ;^)

EDIT: Dave does make a great point, that I have never considered.
Dang, & I thought I was good at rationalizing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, the best bench in the world may not help … but I have fun anyway - grin.

I started with the idea of pine for exactly the reason Dave mentioned. I hadn't thought of using poplar, but that could be an option. I'm not familiar with sycamore, but then I used to think hemlock was a just a type of pine.

Time to get some sleep. I'd hate for the pastor to throw something at me at tomorrow's service if he catches me nodding off.


----------



## superdav721

Guys the bench is the *TOOL* you rely on the *MOST* and should be just what *YOU* want.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
My "upgrade' is to use a hardwood for the boards that will have hold fast & bench dog holes. That way, the holes will hold up to the abuse. Then again, they say that your first bench will not be your last bench…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

Spent most of the day working on the rabbit hutch…



















I always wanted to try using Cedar shakes, and they were actually pretty cheap.

I was hoping to finish it today, but I wound up getting recruited to help my daughter and her friend study for their science mid-term…. Gotta love projectile motion problems.

The shop is totally trashed….










It's gonna take a couple days to recover when I'm done.


----------



## ssnvet

I can't see my own post, but it's listed on the "pulse". .???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello before bed.

Chris - I really wanted maple for my bench top. I think it was Jeff who said wait for it, it will come.
I scoured kijiji (craigslist) but ended up buying a hand plane from a guy who then mentioned that he had maple in his basement, etc etc.

By the end of it, I bought hard maple for around 1.25 - 1.50 a bf which was a fantastic deal.

Regardless, the only 'right' bench is the one that works for you.

I don't want to live off the grid, I just want everyone else's grid to be far away from mine.

I have decided to spend the day in bed tomorrow. My husband says I won't be able to do it. I'm going to try to prove him wrong. Up for food and bathroom only. I've never done it before, but I think it needs to be done.

So stay tuned for lots of ramblings tomorrow. Might do a review on my Ridgid planer now that I've had it awhile and dealt with warranty work.

G'night folks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - great rabbit hutch!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm sorry you put all this work into the hutch for naught….
I don't think them rabbits will ever lay eggs!!! ;^)

Lookin' good.
I'm sure your kids will miss playing "house" with the bunnies.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not Eddie….
so I won't be talking to myself for the rest of the night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Cool hutch, Matt. So, when do you think you'll need to start on the next one??


----------



## Doe

Chris, I forgot all about our old workbench. For years we used a hollow core door on sawhorses until we could afford a fancy schmancy new one. Obviously it had some serious shortcomings but for the most part it worked.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Gonna be another nice day on the mesa. Supposed to get to 63º today. But, that's NOAA.

Matt, what a nice home you built. The shakes look great. Gonna treat 'em?

My benchtop has been abused. Soon, I've got to replace it. I promise not to cut into it again. And I promise to cover it before gluing or painting. 
It started out as just a pair of old, ornate cast iron legs from a machinist's bench. It's 80" long and 40" wide now. Except for a strip of oak where I put the dog holes, the top is fir lath like strips laid on 2 pieces of 3/4 MDF. Edges trimmed in oak. It's one heavy bench! No tool well and only one vise. An old Wilton I got at a yard sale. Haven't decided what to replace the top with, yet. Leaning towards MDF again, covered with oak planks.


----------



## GaryC

Morninn' Gene
I don't have a "normal" workbench. Mine is a full sheet of MDF with a massive undercarriage. Mobile and has power. It is the perfect height for me to sit at it and work. I've often thought about putting a torsion box top on it, but that would make it too high. Problem for messy me is, any flat surface will collect "stuff"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't been around much this weekend. Been coping with a sick dog and an upset wife…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I took our shih tzu to the vet friday with tumors. She is scheduled for surgery next friday…..


----------



## GaryC

Bummer…. Will the surgery fix the situation?


----------



## Doe

Marty, I hope everything goes ok. I know exactly what you're going through and its tough. Good luck.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to hear from you, Marty. Hope the surgery makes the pup all better.

Doe, I have a hollow core door now. I tried to cut dovetails with it and it was an absolute failure. I'm blaming the door - grin.

Off to Sunday service. Y'all enjoy the morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Troops & happy Sunday,

4-5" of wet heavy snow yesterday afternoon. I thought that if I ignored it, it would go away, but it's still there and below freezing is the forecast for the next several days. I managed to get out for a DDs run (to fill my free coffee mug), but now have to make the big decision….. Drive on it or plow it. Where's Randy when ya need him?


----------



## Doe

William, I have Rodney Peppe's book Automata and Mechanical Toys. The darn thing is in metric and you can't convert metric to imperial exactly. Can I still use it? How did you manage with the marble machine? The book has plans for an "explorer" type kit that's amazing - it's like the marble machine with interchangeable component pieces for different configurations.

Worse than that, I thought I'd try the German cat and mouse automata link that you sent and the directions say to use 2, 4, and 6 mm plywood and I can't get those dimensions.

At least the scroll saw seems to be working pretty good. Mustache Mike's vids were very helpful.

I'm going back to flattening some irons.

Turning is so much easier . . . and faster . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Matt. Good looking rabbit hutch. You have your priorities right … making it to DD.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty, Best wishes for a good outcome with the pups surgery,

Time to roll the kids out of bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the thoughts guys. (and Doe) This is our second bout with her, but she is 11 years old now so it is getting tougher…..


----------



## superdav721

Awww Marty.
I cant stand to see animals hurtin.
I dont no why I aint took William out back and shot him. Guess he still moves faster than I can catch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Dave- your comment is exactly why I love this thread! Irreverent and affectionate all at the same time.

Strange week here 
first, I won a magazine subscription from Stumpy, and now I won Ms Debbie's challenge:

Who knew?

http://lumberjocks.com/comments/1757274

Marty - I hope all works out for your doggie. Awful when they are not well and just look at you with those eyes.
Thinking of you.


----------



## superdav721

Wonderful post Sandra! Good luck


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pssst, Dave - I won.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads Sandra,

Marty pray you dog pulls thur ok


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Careful Dave William shoots back


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Sandra. 
Dave, wait until Spring when Gene and I get there. We want to watch


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, Sandra! Congrats!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

What was supposed to be a 2 hour salting run….
Turned into an 8 hour plowing session….
& that was only round 1!!!

I'm blaming Jeff…
& mad at the weather guy, for not predicting it correctly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Congrats on the wins!!!

You really are on a lucky streak….
Do you plan on getting "lucky" again???
May want to save that answer for a different website!!! ;^0


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Wouldn't lethal injection be more humane….
Oh never mind, we're talking 'bout William!!! ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe. 
I have a tape measure with metric measurements on it along with several Steele rules. 
My tape measure came from lowes. I'm not sure where to find one in Canada. 
Rulers may be all you need for the automata pieces though. I'm not sure about there, but here, most places have rulers that have both metric and regular measurements on them. 
Let me know if you don't find anything. I probably have a few extra measurement tools with metric I could ship to you.


----------



## superdav721

Randy, William is ignoring us.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I have seen his guns and ammo. He has plenty.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't make it to the shop today. 
I am hurting too bad. 
The Boy Scouts about killed me. 
The actual cars we made were no poblem. 
The hardest part was herding them like cattle to the front if the shop. 
One child asked to see how the marble machine worked and all previous plans for the event went out the window. 
In these photos, some of the kids got blocks and such out of my scrap bucket and started making tracks to roll marbles on at my work bench. 
We finally herded them all to the front where the cars were being built and had a few parents stand guard to keep them out of the back if the shop. The object wasn't to keep them from the marble machines, but with 22 young boys, several sisters, and parents, we wanted them away from any power tool that could potentially be a danger to them. 
All went well. 
All had a good time. 
Now I am paying for it though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes Dave, I have plenty of guns and ammo. 
And that's just what I allow anyone to see.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
It is a great thing you did….
Having the scouts over and opening your workshop & heart to them!!!
Kudos to you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I had had Dave here yesterday. 
I did not realize what all was needed yesterday. 
One of the packs I done a demonstration for about hand tools. 
It was for one of the badges they were working for. 
Each of them got the chance to use a hand saw, plane, bit and brace, and so forth. 
That one would have been perfect for Dave.

Also, one of the other packs are doing a project for a citizenship badge. 
For one of their requirements, my brother had suggested they speak with me about my wreck, how it changed my life, how I have to do things differently now to accommodate my health issues, things they can do to help disabled people, and so forth. 
I was a little uncomfortable starting this one. 
The little ones had questions and I wasn't sure how that would go. 
The boys were smart and more mature than I gave then credit for though and it turned out to be no big deal.

All in all, it was a good day. 
The scout leader has already asked if I'd be willing to do it again next year.


----------



## Gene01

Good on ya William. That was a wonderful thing you did.


----------



## DIYaholic

My refueling break is over….
Time to go plow the snow, that Jeff sent this way!!!

I'll see ya, when I see ya….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good for you William! Great pictures. Kids are a pretty good judge of character. You pass with flying colours.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I'd love to have a guns and ammo section, but with today's PC environment, I get cautious. It is sad that they are somehow looked down on by some. Anyhow, it is a great thing you've done for the kids. It's a great looking shop too, by the way. Looks like a lot of space there.


----------



## ssnvet

Let's see here… Fall asleep on the couch or work on the rabbit hutch?

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KTMM

Sorry for waiting so long to post haven't been feeling great today.

Here's a post where I finished my bench. I wanted to shorten the end where my vise is at and extend the vise blocks to be flush with the end of the bench.

And this is what I did to it….










The leg assembly is captured in a dado on the front and back.. I will likely cut the edge of the dadoes out and put in a board to square it all back up. Maybe pocket holes or something, the downside is that I'll have to clean it off and do some more cutting….. Yuck.

One other thing, the bench is all red oak, I will never recommend making a bench out of it to anyone. Too hard and oak is very prone to change with the seasons.


----------



## superdav721

William I would have loved to be there.
Lucas that don't look to bad.


----------



## bandit571

A look outside today








Good thing I can just HIBERNATE all day today….yuck


----------



## Doe

Thanks William. I have the rulers but not the wood in the right size. I can get .8, 1.5, and 3 mm (which is 1/32, 1/16 and 1/8) not 2, 4, and 6. I can glue up the 6 mm not the rest. The book asks for 5 mm ply which is less than 1/4 bit more than 3/8.

Way to go Sandra! I hope it's a trifecta with the liver pokes. How's the rest day going?

William, that's a great thing you did. It's not fair that you feel bad because of it.

Matt, that's a pretty classy bunny abode. The shingles are perfect .


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, bench looks good to me.

Bandit, looks just like what I see out my window. Yep, winter has certainly arrived.


----------



## bandit571

Did a wee bit of plane work today









Removed the rabbet on the edges of an old drawer front I found. Front was a bit cupped, as well. Now looks like a new board, nice and flat. kept the groove for the old drawer's bottom. Will either use it for a new bottom for the tool chest, or, rip the board down the middle, add a tongue to the other half, and make corner posts with them.

Got all day to toy around with it…


----------



## GaryC

Don't know if you see the same commercials on the ball game but, Arnie looks terrible.

What's with the changes to the Forum tab?


----------



## GaryC

Looks like New England forgot to bring their Defensive team


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, glad someone is getting to watch the game. I'm taking my daughter to the auto store to get parts. She wasn't interested, but it's her car and she is 19. It is time to take care of it herself …. with some help from dad.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, I have 2 in their 40's and it still happens at times…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, I work wood discrepancies one of two ways depending on what I'm doing. 
I either rework the pattern design to accommodate what wood I have available. 
Or I start with oversized wood that I cut and plane down to the size I need.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, my son brought me another plane yesterday. 
Haven't done any research on it yet. 
It is 23" long and a hair over 3" wide.


----------



## KTMM

Its not so bad, but its crooked. Sometimes I feel like the old Phil Hartman, anal retentive carpenter….. I keep a small broom in my toolbox…..


----------



## bandit571

Making Moxxon TP, with a 18" long plane









Doesn't look any better out my back window, either









Like an old song: "Do,do, do, looking out my backdoor"?

Way the weather guy is talking, glad I am NOT a Brass Monkey….


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh no, Gary … I'm in my mid-forties and haven't depended on my folks for normal daily living items since I was 18.

William, great plane. Nice addition to your shop.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey guys. Bandit. It hasn't been to bad here. We really only had one storm so far. Farmers is sailing February is supposed to be bad tho. Well see


----------



## superdav721

William looks like a #8
Nice!


----------



## superdav721

I can't get motivated today. Shame I hate to waste a day.


----------



## Doe

William, I am going to wing it and see what happens. I always thought woodworking to plans are like baking, you got to be exact-which is not what I'm any good at.

Bandit, Moxxon TP? What's that? In our house TP is bathroom stationery, otherwise known as toilet paper.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm motivated Dave. 
Just can't do anything. 
I made it to the shop just because I can't stand sitting at home. 
All I'm able to do though is watch the youngins playing ball out front and check in from time to time on limberjerks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I disagree doe. 
I compare wood working plans to a road map. 
Just because a road is on a map doesn't mean you have to go down that particular road. There's always plenty of ways to get to your destination. 
I work from plans a lot. Seldom though do I build anything exactly according to the plan.

On automata pieces for example. If you use different thickness material, make a mental note. I like to actually write the note down because I have a terrible memory. Then you have to change sizes of anything related to accommodate the change in thickness of material. 
For example, if you have three pieces of 2mm material that need a rod 6mm to pass through, you can use 1/8" material, but then the rod will have to be 3/8". 
I've had to do this a lot with project plans with metric measurements. Sometimes it is simply impossible to get the correct size thickness metric material, especially with plywood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I disagree doe. 
I compare wood working plans to a road map. 
Just because a road is on a map doesn't mean you have to go down that particular road. There's always plenty of ways to get to your destination. 
I work from plans a lot. Seldom though do I build anything exactly according to the plan.

On automata pieces for example. If you use different thickness material, make a mental note. I like to actually write the note down because I have a terrible memory. Then you have to change sizes of anything related to accommodate the change in thickness of material. 
For example, if you have three pieces of 2mm material that need a rod 6mm to pass through, you can use 1/8" material, but then the rod will have to be 3/8". 
I've had to do this a lot with project plans with metric measurements. Sometimes it is simply impossible to get the correct size thickness metric material, especially with plywood.


----------



## lightcs1776

I like your analogy, William. I can make firewood by just about any process - grin. Others can make art. It is like my wife's cooking. She throws in a little of this and a little of that and it is excellent, If she hits a snag, she makes some changes and it still comes out great.


----------



## bandit571

"Moxxon TP" refers to Joeseph Moxxon.

Chris Schwarz calls the curlies Moxxon TP, because of the way the shavings curl up.

Did try out the old Sargent #414c today









Flattening the face of a board. Not too bad an old jack plane, has a bit of camber to the edge of the iron.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lotta noise on here for being a weekend…..

Payton's making his 3rd trip to the Super Bowl…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I need motivated. You gonna stop by and show me how to build something???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spent most of the day in bed today.

Doe - I was wondering where the third 'win' was going to come from.

Anybody hear from Rex??? I have no intention of becoming the senior sickie here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, don't you have to become a senior first?


----------



## JL7

I got a very short note from Rex….there are still some family issues going on and he's not in the best spirits…...

We're praying for Rex and the family…...


----------



## JL7

William…..good job with the scouts…..sorry you have to pay for it with pain…..


----------



## GaryC

Just an opinion… I think someone that deals with this site should leave a good thing alone and quit making changes…. Again, just an opinion


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I agree. I've only been here a short time, but I think the changes aren't good.

Jeff, I don't know Rex well, but have enjoyed his presence here. I will continue to pray for both him and his family.

Edit:
Looks like a planer is in the works this week. I can get rough cut wood *much* cheaper from a local source. It is so much cheaper that the savings will pay for the planer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

¿¿¿ʎɹɐb ɯǝןqoɹd ǝɥʇ ǝq oʇ sɯǝǝs ʇɐɥʍ


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, I couldn't even tell you how you did that, Marty.


----------



## GaryC

...uʍop ǝpısdn p1ɹoʍ ǝ1oɥʍ ʎɯ pǝuɹnʇ sɐɥ ǝuoǝɯos ǝʞı1 .ʎ1ısɐǝ pǝsnɟuoɔ ʇǝb ʇsnظ ı .ʎʇɹɐɯ 'ɯǝ1qoɹd 1ɐǝɹ ou 'ɥo


----------



## boxcarmarty

˙˙˙˙˙buıʎɐs ǝɹ,noʎ ʇɐɥʍ ʍouʞ ı


----------



## gfadvm

William, Those boys will remember their time in your shop for a long time. Good on you.

Roger, We miss your wit and wisdom.

Sandra, Congrats on the LJ win!

63 and sunny here today but the only woodworking I did was 5 hours with a chainsaw. My neighbor brought me 2 huge trailer loads of maple logs and said they would make lumber. NOT! Well past their "use by" date but will make firewood. Still got at least another 6-7 hours with the chainsaw before this mess is cleaned up. Then I can start splitting it! Free firewood for anyone who wants to come help!


----------



## JL7

¡sʎnƃ ʎuunɟ ʎɹǝΛ


----------



## boxcarmarty

˙˙˙˙˙pɐǝɥ s,sıɹɥɔ ɥʇıʍ buıʍǝɹɔs ǝɹ,noʎ 'ʇınb ɟɟǝظ


----------



## JL7

That's a shame Andy on the Maple…...always best to cut it fresh…..

It was 35 here today, which is nothing short of tropic…....but the temps drop tonight…..


----------



## GaryC

ʇı pǝʇɹɐʇs ʎʇɹɐɯ ….ǝɯ ǝɯɐ1q ʇ,uop 'ɟɟǝظ


----------



## JL7

¿ʇɐɥʍ ʎɐS


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Marty, y'all are messing with my head. However, it's all good. I wouldn't expect anything else here.

Edit: yep, corrected the name. Thanks for pointing it out, Jeff.


----------



## JL7

˙˙˙ǝɯɐs ǝɥʇ llɐ˙˙˙˙ʎʇɹɐW˙˙˙˙ʎpuɐɹ


----------



## DIYaholic

My what a chatty bunch!!!

My workday is over….
Started at 4:45am until 8:15pm….
A 1.5 hour lunch/refueling break….
Only a total of 14 hours!!!
So much for "Making Shavins"!!!

Gotta go catch up on today's excitement, here at the Stumpy Lounge & Grill….


----------



## GaryC

pǝʌ1oʌuı ʇ,usı ʎpuɐɹ .pɐǝɹɥʇ ǝɥʇ pɐǝɹ-ǝɹ oʇ spǝǝu ǝuoǝɯos


----------



## Momcanfixit

¡¡uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ƃuᴉʇᴉɹʍ ɯ,I 'ʍoƆ ʎloH


----------



## JL7

¿ʇɥƃᴉuoʇ ƃuᴉop ǝɹɐ spᴉʞ ǝɥʇ ʇɐɥʍ ɹǝpuoʍ I


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day at work Randy.

Chris - Glad to hear you found a good lumber source. They're out there.


----------



## GaryC

¿¿¿¿ʇɐɥʇ op noʎ p,ʍoɥ 'ɐɹpuɐs


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I hear Andy has some cheap maple


----------



## JL7

We'll give Randy a pass tonight on the procrastination…..no project thing…...and you are welcome for the snow…..

Randy:

GOOD FOR:

ONE FREE (no project) PASS

THIS PASS HAS NO REAL VALUE


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - it's a trick! Andy wants someone to go clean up all the brush.


----------



## JL7

Congrats Sandra on the dual wins…......and yes, I do subscribe to the "wait for the Maple….it will come" theory to wood hoarding….


----------



## JL7

I wish wood hoarding could be a career….....sigh…


----------



## ssnvet

It's done and I'm pooped!










We'll keep them in the basement for a week, as we're expecting sub zero the next few nights

I think the reason I've been fatigued lately is because I'm all done taking the steroids. No more super energy man for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

.yad lla srorrim ym htiw ,sdrawkcab gnivird neeb ev'I
....)re(yzzid em gnikam era sklof uoY


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks great Matt! I hope those bunnies are being chaperoned appropriately…


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
The smiles say it all!!!

Don't stop the steroids….
The Yankees are Looking to replace Alex!!!


----------



## JL7

Well done Matt…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture, Matt. You've got a great family there. The hutch is first class as well.


----------



## GaryC

Super nice, Matt. Real pro job. Still wondering how long before you need to build another one


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Watching the woodwright shop with my son. Starting him early. This show has been our alone time almost every night since he was born


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart MSN, Greg. We need more skilled people these days. Now, if you can include lessons in common sense …


----------



## ssnvet

I just watched Dave's cherry chest and bracelet videos. You've got some serious skills my friend.

I am also reminded why I use power tools :^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

You got that right Chris. I called it rare sense nowadays. And all these "educated" people need someone to build their stuff. I'm more than happy to teach my son how to take their money


----------



## gfadvm

Looks great Matt. And everyone looks pleased.

Sandra, No brush. Just mountains of maple that is past it's expiration date (some already hollow and some just really mushy in the center). Shame as most of it is spalted and would have been primo last year! Now it's gonna go in the woodstove.

Anyone else having to hit the backspace bar 6 times before anything happens? VERY annoying and only on this site. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm all for education, Greg. But knowing facts is not education. Knowing how to apply those facts makes all the difference.

Andy, have a good night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks.

I told my daughter that I won a 90$ DVD about plywood. It was fun watching her trying to look happy for me.
You don't have to be crazy to live here, but it sure helps.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra. Enjoy the DVD, even if your kids think you're nuts.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm fading fast…. Time to go pass out.

Anybody else working tomorrow?


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Matt. No, not working tomorrow. I work for the state of NY, but don't tell anyone. I swore I would never work for the state, for many reasons. However, I can't beat the benefits for the kids. Problem is, now I am stuck in this miserable place until retirement. If you don't believe NY is bad, look at Cuomo's last comments. He said conservatives are not welcome here. Hello? I'm doing all I can to get out.

Sorry for the venting. Believe it or not, I did my best to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## bandit571

Nope, schedule says I'm off til tuesday night


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I'm working tomorrow, my shift starts at 4:30am!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
What do you do for the good (& bad) people of NY???
My sister works for DMV, a supervisor or something.


----------



## JL7

Randy, was that before she was eaten by the alligator at grandmas cabin in Florida?


----------



## superdav721

Marty I'll mail you some.
Thank you Matt. I do own power tools and use a few. But I still like the hand tools.
Just think I can work when the power goes out.
`
`
`
`
`
`
``
Вы, ребята, орехи. Перевернутый и в обратном направлении.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes Dave….
Those guys are nuts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Do you keep a file on all nubbers….
Or just me???


----------



## JL7

Tough to forget that tragic tale Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to my fluffy pillow….
So I can deal with the fluffy white stuff, in the early AM….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Thanks William, I'll do some adjustments and write them down. I have a good memory but it's short.

Matt, that's a really nice house. I gotta know, are they all girls or boys? Or are you expecting more?

How do you do that upside down writing?

Dave, I didn't know you're a polyglot; you're a man of many talents. Or are you a part time spy?


----------



## GaryC

First cup going down
Doe, I know why an old geezer like me is up at this unholy hour but, why are you up so early?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Gary, you're up early, especially considering you're in a time zone an hour behind mine.

Doe, I'm not sure what time zone you're in, but I assume it is different than the East coast. And my wife asked me why I was getting up already when I don't have to work.

Randy, I do IT work. Right now my focus is the firewall and VPN connections, which allow data to be encrypted between sites. It's good work. However, I enjoyed the private sector better, where I knew my work contributed to the bottom line. I've always said if they don't need the position they should down size, as I think the government should be as small as possible to get the contitutional requirements accomplished. However, the typical response from politicians in government is "what's a constitution?"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning -
That's a heavy topic for this early in the morning Chris. I hope there's enough coffee to go around.

Doe - I googled 'upside down text' and it brought me to a converter thing. There's no way I can keep up with everything techie, but I try just enough to keep my kids on their toes.

Feeling a bit better this morning, hubby wants me to call the dr. this morning. We'll see.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, just think about the opinions I keep to myself …. ha ha. Glad to read that you're feeling better. I can't imagine you are anxious for a doctors visit after being poked and proded so much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Doe, I just stand on my head when I type…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Another salting run completed.
The stuff just keeps coming down & down & down….

We will need another 40,000+ pounds of salt delivered….
That and I need to pick up another pallet of salt this morning….
Without either, we would run out this afternoon!!!

Yeah, that means my day, that started at 4:30am, won't be over for a while!!!
Gonna go have some breakfast….
Grab a pallet of salt, distribute & store said salt….
(anyone want some free pallet wood???)
Then either plow or another salting run later this afternoon….
Seems like it never ends sometimes!!!

Chris,
"Constitution"....
Ins't that what an individual has a strong one of, for dealing with politicians??? ;^)

Mmmmm…..
BACON!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, yes, that would be *that* constitution as well. However, I will do my best not to go on too much of a rant, though it is sometimes really hard for me to keep quiet.

That snow must must have jumped right over us. We barely got a dusting here.

Time for a third cup of coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' folks, 
Hey Matt, You ever been HERE? Went there online to find some info on an old tool. Looks like a neat place to visit.
62º yesterday. Nice! Supposed to be 59º today and all the way down to 58º by Sunday. 
No football today. Might get something done in the shop.


----------



## JL7

Gene, glad someones getting some nice weather. Snowing again now and Mike is sending another batch of sub zero stuff…...

Hang in there Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
I'm sending you and another Wisconsinite a couple batches of warmth. WI is quite a ways, though. Might not get to you till May or June.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go online to the BMV this morning and let them know if I was planning on any interstate or intrastate driving. I guess it's the governments way of keeping an eye on me…..


----------



## Gene01

Seriously, Marty?


----------



## bandit571

Brunch:

4 eggs fried over hard ( NOT snotty)
2 slices of baloney ( the stuff that Randy is full of?) fried up
2 slices of bread tossed onto the griddle, as well
2 slices of cheese

Stack it all together on a paper plate, grab a knife and fork…...brunch is gone! Along with another of Randy's Mountain Dews

Heading for the Deep Freeze again this week, with flurries every day. Van did start this morning, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang… well it's afternoon now, but none the less… Hi.

74… Hope you feel better. Get your hubby to hook up the coffee IV. Hard to get motivated to go to the Docs when they've already told you they don't have a clue.

Gene, that looks like a cool little museum. Hulls Cove is next door to Bar Harbor… or Bah Hahbuh if you're a "real" Mainiac. My BIL is quick to point out that I'm really a "flat lander" and might as well live in (The Peoples Republic of ) MA….. (but then I'd be as unwelcome as Chris is in NY :^o ) And even though 75% of the people in ME have to drive northeast to get to Bar Harbor, they still call it "Down East". I'll have to add that to my list of pit stops (along with Lie Nielsen, Thomas Moser and the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship) the next time I drive up (uh "down") there. Maybe this summer when my brother comes for an extended visit, as he wants to take his RV up (uh "down") to Acadia National Park.

So I'm looking for something I "need" from Rockler, so I can take advantage of the $20 off and free shipping offer they have…. and my lusting (uh shopping) has led me far astray…. quick, someone stage an intervention!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, You're right …. not much difference between NY and MA. However, if you "need" something from Rockler, I am sure you can get about 100K suggestions from us here on LJ.


----------



## HamS

I need that #4 Lie Nelson plane I used at the wood working show on Saturday. I need most of those toys. I ought not to go to that show again. It caused a great deal of covetous behavior.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Matt, You a Chris are both welcome to AZ. Not as conservative as it once was, but still more so than any of it's contiguous neighbors.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, I could have all the toys, but what I need is their talent.


----------



## superdav721

Ham I never have played with the Nelson's.
I am afraid I would pawn the car.


----------



## bandit571

I think I MIGHT have all the toys I "need", for now.

MIGHT just have a wee bit of talent to use them…

Is there such a thing as too many handplanes????

What I need is a nice stack of boards to make SOMETHING with…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Serious, Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, What are you doing over here? I just left you at your shop working on the other 3 sides…..


----------



## HamS

It had a lovely heft. However, I am getting more convinced the answer is in the sharpening. I noticed the iron was polished in a way I never seem to achieve.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out these planes…..

As you know the budget cuts have eliminated the military flyovers at large events.
Well, there's a group of guys in Kansas City who do some formation flying in their own planes and decided they'd volunteer to pick up the slack.
They invited a couple of other groups to join them and before they knew it they had 48 guys with their homemade RC airplanes signing up to join in.
If they had more time, they probably would have gotten an even larger group as people kept joining and a 49th was added near the event.
One additional feature of the flyover was the use of pink smoke for cancer awareness. 
The folks from the Guinness Book were there and are expected to confirm it as the largest formation flight ever. 
And to top it off the crowd later set the record for the loudest gathering at a football stadium.

Arrowhead Stadium 49 plane flyover


----------



## superdav721

nice one Marty.
Marty this guy does 2 or 3 auctions a year. I dont know where he comes up with stuff.
CAUTION PLANE PORN
i want it all!


----------



## GaryC

72 right now. That's nice. Actually stood in the sun and started to sweat. 
Got a minor project done and LOTS of cleaning in the shop. Got lots left to do. 
Got a water leak to fix. Bummer


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening guys. How is everyone. Just came in from the shop. Got a handle on my drill press drawer and got the fence remounted. Also picked a few odds and ends. I'm going to be building my sister a new door for her basement so the drill press is all set up for the mortising. I still have to build a Tenoning jig. Anyone have any ideas or do not dos from experience with theirs so I can build one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cold and cloudy here, and supposed to get colder during the week.

Greg, did you create a carbinet around the drill press base?

Just picked up a Dealt 734 planer at Lowes. I'm super excited to use it. It was going to be around $40 to get the next batch of wood planed, which I'll be using for the bench. This was $311, after tax, military discount, and a 20% HF coupon they were willing to honor. I was pretty sheepish about asking if they would still give a military discount after they agreed to the HF coupon, but they had no problem at all. The only major items on my list are a drill press (stand alone, not bench) and possibly a jointer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

VENT RANT WITCH ALERT

Got a call from the dr today. Apparently the TWO radiologists who jabbed my liver SEVEN times using an ultrasound to guide the needle, didn't manage to hit it ONCE! The samples were stringy because they were taking chunks of muscle. And the dr mentioned that maybe they'll try going down through a vein in my neck the NEXT time. SERIOUSLY??? The couldn't find an organ the size of a football using an ultrasound and they want to thread a needle down my neck. Not going to happen!

UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, I GIVE UP.


----------



## ssnvet

that really stinks Sandra….

They call it medical practice…. go figure


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I really am sorry you are having such a miserable time. I hope something comes up soon to change your situation for the better.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 
That flyover was awesome. 
Why on earth does the state of IN want to know where you are going to drive? Thats nuts!
Just tell them you only drive instate and that's one time per year and it's all left turns.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yes Chris I did. I actually just posted the project here.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

And congrats on the planer that's a great deal.


----------



## lightcs1776

Greg, my question about the drill press is answered:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/95919

Sandra, vent away. Sorry you're having to go through all that. I sure hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Omg Sandra. That's horrible. I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Omg Sandra. So sorry to hear. I hope it works out


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris what'd you think


----------



## JL7

So sorry to hear that Sandra…....sounds like a malpractice suit. The worst part is, you still don't get the answer you've been waiting so long for…...I hope you find a way to the answers…


----------



## JL7

Marty, NSA perhaps??

Congrats on the planer Chris…..sounds like yo got a great rig at a great price…...enjoy.

And thanks for sending the warm air Gene…...I sort of remember it being warm here once before…..


----------



## superdav721

Sandra sad news.
I hope the best.


----------



## Doe

Gary, just call me a geezerette. I can't sleep in unless I'm sick. When I wake up I start thinking, so all I can do is make coffee and see what everyone is up to.

Chris, I'm eastern time zone (just north of Buffalo).

Marty, ahhh that explains it . . . seriously, how?

Bandit, I love that-"not snotty" describes it perfectly! You never have enough toys and handplanes are cheaper than what some crazy people collect. Even the expensive ones.

Marty, I was reading too fast. Planes, check. Flyovers, huh? Holy cow, that was way cool.

Dave, thanks for the link. or maybe not.

Sandra, THAT'S DISGUSTING! Vent away, you deserve it. And then some.

Got to go make my sweetie's birthday supper. Boneless Buffalo wings with carrot and celery salad (forget the sticks stuff). Plus Beer. Plus Chocolate cake.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Sandra, perhaps those who poked you last time should get poked next time to ensure they understand why they need to do it right the first time?

Doe, you were still up plenty early this morning.

I mentioned to my wife that all I need is a drill press to give a complete basic set of power tools for the workshop. She said she may just beat me to it and get one herself. Sweet words!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
"Tis a shame you must suffer for someone else's incompetence!!!
I suppose there is always someone that graduates at the bottom of the class….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra and randy. My grandfather always said,"what do they call the guy who graduated with lowest grade in medical school?.......
DR." 
Just goes to show there is incompetence in every field. To bad they have a license to poke you tho.

Chris. Your wife sounds like a keeper. Thumbs up buddy


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Sandra! That's awful. 
Randy said it all. 
*"Tis a shame you must suffer for someone else's incompetence!!!*


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Time for a French press coffee and then I'm off to price a job. Thank god for coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Dave will be disappointed that you got an electron killing "plane" and not the galoot model!!!
Congrats on the shop acquisition!!!

Gotta go check out a DP post & a Cherry Galoot blog….


----------



## GaryC

..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks all. And Dave has nothing to worry about. I love my single hand plane, and hope to acquire several more. In fact, I hope to do the majority of my work with hand planes, simply because it is relaxing to do so. However, I will be running 12 10'+ boards through the planer to make the workbench that will enable me to do more with hand planes.

And Greg, yep, she's a keeper. It will be 23 years married this Spring.

Gary, any coffee worth drinking should never have additives, in my not so humble opinion. No milk. No sugar.


----------



## superdav721

Chris nice plane but how do you hold and push it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, If they miss and poke a hole, and your neck deflates, can we start calling you no-neck Sandra???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' auction Dave. How many are you bidding on???


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB, Gotta warm up some deer chili…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll be adding lots that I can push. Just no new ones.


----------



## GaryC

You're a dog, Marty. A sorry dog. Telling us you're going to have deer chili knowing we want some


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Are your daughters twins? It sure looks like it.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I would have posted some scratch and sniffs but I didn't want to tease ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that a freight train derailed in Pennsylvania….
I think I know what Marty was driving today!!!

Dang Arlen, doesn't sound like a pleasurable hospital visit….
I don't suppose any are!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Arlin, Hope you can heel up and get some relief. Maybe a bench top plane mounted on a very low bench? No twins in the family, but all thee of our girls strongly resemble their mother.

Nice score on the plane Chris…. Looks like nobody said it, so I will….... YOU SUCK!!!

Driving on the snow for two days was probably a mistake… Heading out to see if I can do something about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, now that I have wallowed for the past several hours, time for a confession….


----------



## Momcanfixit

After the biopsy, while recuperating….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I ordered a…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Festool RO125 sander and dust extractor.

I'm feeling queazy about the price, but I'm excited at the same time.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just don't think about the price. I tell my wife I'll get her whatever she wants for woodworking. Enjoy it, Sandra. You probably need a good pick me up splurge.


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh oh….
*74* is going upscale….
Soon she may stop talking to us common folks!!!


----------



## GaryC

Awh..Randy, you know those big wigs in the RCMP…..they can afford those dream machines…


----------



## superdav721

SAndra you can not shop your way to wellness.

.
.

,,

but it helps


----------



## bandit571

Sander? Sander? Who uses a sander? That is what a smoother plane is for

Do have a beltsander, for do plane rehabs…...

Almost forgot how to actually SAND wood…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Did you notice that once *74* posted her retail therapy….
She logged off….
The silent treatment has started!!!


----------



## GaryC

Oh my, I can't see from here….. is the nose riding high??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, I can't buy my way to wellness, but I'll have fun trying.

I can't stand not being able to sand inside the garage during the winter. Yeah, that's a justification, right? Right?

Honestly, it's an obscene amount of money for a tool (toy) and a huge luxury. I'm grateful to be able to do it from time to time.

I wasn't going to even mention it, but I figured you guys needed the target practice. At your ages and all…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey - wanna see a picture of me in uniform for giggles? Then I'll have to delete it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
A self destructing post would be most fun!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Do we have to wait for the picture to develop…
I thought everything was digital these days???


----------



## bandit571

I hopefully destroyed all of the uniform pictures I had of,,,,,,me..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hang on. And anyone who reposts the picture gets a voodoo doll in his name.

Hey Bandit - I'd love to see a picture of you in uniform….


----------



## bandit571

Randy broke the interwebby this time?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm being a moron tonight. Going to bed before I become a bigger idiot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night


----------



## GaryC

At our ages and all…. humph

nice yard


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gary - the purple clematis in the background is my favourite. I 'built' the trellis several years ago and had no idea how to do it….


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, The non-biopsy is inexcusable! You are probably lucky they didn't lacerate a major hepatic vessel as it doesn't sound like they were very knowledgable. Enjoy your Festool sander (way too rich for my blood).

On a sad note, my best LJ buddy Monte from SD had his shop burn down today! With 3000 BF of lumber he had sawed! My heart goes out to him. He was just here last month and he's a great guy that didn't deserve this!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Now then….
Where is the horse & where do you keep the horse???


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Andy. Sorry to hear that about Monte. Did it destroy all the machines? I hope it was insured…


----------



## StumpyNubs

New shop tip!


----------



## Gene01

Gary and other LJs who follow Monte's projects,
Here is Monte's post about his shop. 
Terrible thing.


----------



## JL7

Yeah the Monte deal is pretty sad…..things change quick in this world…...

Cool new toy Sandra…....I would like to just try a Festool sander in my lifetime…...you'll love the dust extraction, that is one improvement I made, well worth it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad to hear about a lost shop, or any loss. Great to read he is immeadiately planning on rebuilding it.

I had to pick up one kid from work, then drop off another to work, and then come here to find out I missed a uniform picture. That's just not right.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stash, You're a genius…..


----------



## ssnvet

Yeah… I missed the selfie as well… But I'm going to play the game in retaliation :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Now you see it….










And now ya don't…..

Gone like the hair on my head :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Pretty sharp, Matt, even if it is a Navy picture - grin.


----------



## GaryC

Put a current pic up Matt….... lol


----------



## ssnvet

Hey, most all the squid photos show smiling sailors, while most of the jar heads and grunts look like they just got ran over by a herd of rhinos….. You decide which you would rather be :^)


----------



## GaryC

My old partner would tell you it's because anchor clankers just ride around on boats while the grunts do all the work


----------



## ssnvet

Gary, If I tried to pose for a current pic in uniform, all the buttons would pop and my pants would split :^o


----------



## GaryC

I understand, Matt.. I'd have to go to Omar the tent maker to get a uniform made…. I've gained an extra person


----------



## ssnvet

Then again, most of the guys in the chair force have their pics taken on the golf course :^)


----------



## bandit571

Most of the ones I threw out , I was still wearing them plain green things, some even had a MACV patch on them.

Had a picture of three of us, a "Major Tweety" , a driver that had climbed up a tree to act as a lookout, and yours truely, leaning up against an old JEEP ( pre-Hummer days).

Yep, Squid photos are a bit "different". Makes one wonder just what they were doing….


----------



## ssnvet

Was that your Gomer Pile uniform Bandit? Did the patch look like this…










What else would the navy guys be doing…. Enjoying a day (or month…. or year) on the water catching some rays. For us bubble heads they were gamma rays :^o


----------



## KTMM

I need some forum buddies to back me up on this post.


----------



## KTMM

Also, I hate to hear everybody that's having physical ailments. My father-in-law started chemo today for lung cancer that was found last month. I've spent yesterday and today dealing with a stomach bug. I'm really hoping I'll be in shape to work on the deck and get it done this weekend. Maybe find some time to carve.


----------



## ssnvet

I do believe 74 has gone the way of the Fest-fool.

Pity… We had such high hopes for her :^)


----------



## KTMM

Oddly I saw a Festool sander at a pawn shop the other day, it looked pretty over worked and they were asking brand new price for it…....


----------



## bandit571

Maybe that is the one 74 is buying??


----------



## KTMM

Mock up of my grand dad's deck I'll be building later this week. It's just a rough skeleton and it's missing a bunch of supports. I did it to see what my overall framing should look like.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, not to be outdone by Matt, here is a pre-deployment picture.

Edit:
OK, Pic is gone …


----------



## bandit571

Can you just imagine what a youngster just out of OCS in 71 would look like?

Imagine what he would look like after a four month "tour" in some nasty smelling, prey that shoots back country 71-72?

Nixon got me out of there, when all the ringbangers wanted my "job", some went IRR

Joined the OHARNG in 75, after the IRR ran out. Pulled 20yrs, 9 mo. with them. Then 17 yrs as Retired Reserve.

That ended last May.

Some of the "MOS" held 11C30,13F20, 11B20, and an INF. as an 02. Long time….


----------



## ssnvet

Ooooo… Mr. High and tight :^p

You make a nice looking couple.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just to let you guys know why I deleted what happened to me. Personally I do not want to sound like a broken record of being in and out of the hospital and surgeries all the time. Sorry

Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I am definitely glad I wasn't in back then. Actually, I wastoo young. I was 11C in the mid-80's and am Signal Corp now. IInfantry is a great way to serve, but Signal definitely provides better civilian career opportunities.


----------



## ssnvet

No need to apologize Arlin. You're going through some serious hard times, and we're all pullin for ya


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, I'm not sure we've" met" on here, but - good to meet you. And there is nothing wrong with broken records or letting us know how things are going. I am a believer in prayer, so for me, it gives me more to pray about.


----------



## ssnvet

Beers gone and so am I

Nighty night… Sleep tight… And don't let Randy bite :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Nite Matt … but the beer should never be allowed to run out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
They say great minds think alike….
My beer is gone and so am I!!!

Gotta protect people from slips & falls.
Starting at 4:00am.
I think sleep is called for….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm doing the same. Have a good night, all.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Ktmm post pics of the deck when ur done. I have a thing for them


----------



## Doe

Arlin, we're here to listen, sympathize, and offer prayers. I think I can speak for all of us and say that we really care about what you're going through.


----------



## Doe

Is it just me or is the top 15 broken? At least I'm not seeing the jigglebum (and other things) ad this morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## Momcanfixit

Post disappeared….

Good morning, today is another day.

Arlin, you're in my prayers along with all my LJ friends going through the challenges that life sends our way - Monte's shop is just sad.

Having Festool buyer's remorse this morning after doing the math. May cancel the order since it's being picked up, not shipped. Will decide after the coffee kicks in.

On my way with a co-worker today to Halifax. Glad to have the distraction and focus on something else.

Just nod and smile, and I'll go back to talking shop soon enough. Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning. I still need coffee, although I did make sure the wife got hers.

Don't mind putting up with any of y'all. There's some real good folks here. Sandra, as much as I would like to say not to worry about the Fe stool item, you will enjoy it more if or when it is the right timing. If not now, maybe it can be had when timing is better. I get the impression you will make a good decision on it either way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
That all I got this morning. 
Just morning. 
Who drank the coffee?
Oh!
Me you say?
Let me make more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gggoooooodddddd mornnnnningggg,

Morning clean-up & salting run is complete….
A tad chilly today. Right now it is -7°, with a wind chill of -25°!!!
High today of 6° above zero. No snow, so that is a great thing!!!


----------



## superdav721

Crap I had to go back to work.


----------



## HamS

Morning 
Had to shovel this AM. Maybe shop time tonight. Redoing inventory software again. I get a paycheck.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Low 70's yesterday… low 40's today. Winter just sucks
Go to the doc this afternoon, then apt with the surgeon Thursday. That's when I find out the date for surgery. Be glad when it's over. 
Sandra, I think that buyers remorse is just the normal after thought. Keep the dang thing and enjoy it. It's a good gloat too…. tool name dropping. You're going to have some remorse either way. If you send it back, you will forever wish you had kept it. If you have to suffer thru the after effects of your decision, at least do it with a tool you can enjoy and be proud of.
I hate winter
Melissa's home today. She's taking me to the doc. I get to ride in the new chariot. yippee
more coffee…


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning nubberoonies,

William… I hope your back loosens up this a.m. No fun being the living barometer. My wife feels it in her hip, but not anything as severe as you do.

Gary… better make sure you don't leave any donut crumbs in Melissa's new truck seats, or you'll never get to ride in it again :^o

Stumpy…. any idea where I can pick up a cheap photo-copier? I like the latest template tip.


----------



## JL7

Morning all….

Cold isn't the word for it!....Brrrrrrrr. I need to traverse the frozen tundra today…heading west for a few days to help my mom. She had back surgery a few weeks ago, and the recovery is slow…..

Good luck with the doc Gary…..doesn't sound fun….

Sandra, I'm with Gary, go for it. That's a lifetime tool, and it is the best, enjoy it. Andy has a nice setup also, but it requires a big air compressor….so it is still an expense….

Stay warm folks….....


----------



## HamS

Seeking opinions.

I have two shop vacs as well asmy dc system. One is a small craftsman the other is a Shop-Vac. The craftsman blows dust all around unless you use a bag because the filter doesn't seal very well,the Shop-Vac has a switch that is frozen open. I am sick of both but like the easy availability of bags and filters for the Shop-Vac brand. Does anyone know of a brand that has an old fashioned toggle power switch that takes Shop-Vac consumables?


----------



## GaryC

Ham, can't you just install a toggle switch on the shop-vac?


----------



## HamS

It is one of those one button on another button off molded right in the motor housing. A replacement is only available as the whole motor assembly. It would cost almost half of what I paid for the whole thing. I just had a thought though and that is to make a little vac wagon with a real switch on it and just leave it plugged in.

Edit. See just talk it out and ideas come.


----------



## GaryC

That stinks


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

It most be cold everywhere today. We're slated for over a foot of snow tonight


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cheap photocopier? Can't you build one from some scraps?


----------



## GaryC

There's an app for that


----------



## lightcs1776

Cheap copier would be a multifunction printer. You can pick them up at Walmart, Staples, OfficeMax, etc for less than $75. You might even find one under $50.

Gary, hope all goes well at the docs.

Jeff, good to see films still take care of their parents. It doesn't seem as common as it used to be.

Ham, you might find something on Craig's List that still has a decent motor assembly, even if the rest is tore up.


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, You never need to feel hesitant to post anything here! That's what friends are for.

Matt, No copier here either. When I need to mount one of those power strips, I just put a piece of paper over the back and rub with a pencil. Instant copy/etching! Poor folks have poor ways. But it works just as well.

Monte is already out scouring the pawn shops this morning. Can't keep a good guy down for long!

65 yesterday. Got some cottonwood milled. Then 19 this morning with 40 mph North wind! I hate winter!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Enjoy the Dr's visit…if that's at all possible. Hope the reason for the visit isn't something bad.
And, re: your feelings about the weather, you are so right.

*74*, if that Festool is what you want, go for it. You'll only cry once.

Off to paint some allen screws.


----------



## GaryC

I've seen some weird things but, ... well….


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That's a pretty fancy crapper lid! Elvis would be proud!


----------



## HamS

That looks like a Fender Stratocaster body. I hope it was a Copy. Of course some playing sounds like it ought … better not go there. ..


----------



## superdav721

fart joke


----------



## GaryC

DAVE…


----------



## ssnvet

Ham,

I have an older shop vac that looks similar to this…










The factory switch fused shut and after a period of plugging it in to turn it on, I took it apart and discovered, as you did, that you can't buy just a replacement switch.

I measured the opening and purchased a rocker switch from McMaster car to fit. I can't remember the exact p/n, but I got one off of this page.


I use a pleated HEPA filter with a vacuum bag wrapped around it to keep the dust from clogging up in the pleats and it pulls very strong and doesn't require filter cleaning very often.


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
Time for lunch….
Then a nap….

It is really easy to nap when it is only 1° above zero!!!

Good luck to the vagabonds (Jeff), medical pin cushions (that's almost everyone on this thread) & saw dust mytes….
I'm more of saw dust might!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, y'all getting the snow that is heading this way? It's supposed to go south of Albany, so I'm only expecting 1-2", but those further south in NY may get over a foot of snow.


----------



## KTMM

I'm off work today, about to haul this wrecked work bench out to Williams to recut a bit of it and open the tool tray slot. Pictures later… Maybe….


----------



## DamnYankee

Hello Nubbers

Marty - Where did you find my "official picture" at? (post #50447)

74 - I've had the joy of playing with that Festool….while I've yet to purchase one, that is WAY more than a sander. Was able to turn a piece of roughcut maple into a pice of extremely high gloss maple that ANY additional finish would have dullened in a matter or minutes! It was freaking amazing! I have wanted one ever since.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've replaced push on/push off buttons with toggle switches before. 
Go to Home Depot and buy a 15amp toggle switch for 110. 
15 amps is more than needed probably, bit better to be safe than sorry. 
If you haven't got any, also pick up a small roll of 110 wire. You want the kind that coils like automotive wire, not the house wiring stuff. 
Do whatever disassembly is required to get at the two wires at the back of the factory switch. 
If there's a third wire (usually green) for a ground, leave it connected. 
Decide where you can mount your toggle switch. I have made small boxes and mounted them on handles for this. 
Splice and route wire to your toggle switch. Beware of at parts that move or may get hot. I know that sounds crazy in a vaccum, but you'd be surprised how hot motors get. 
Hook it up and go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I may be wrong on all that. 
Everyone I've ever messed with though was just plastic crap that looked more complicated on the outside than it really was. It was still just like any other switch. All it does is break connection on one leg of your power feed to cut it off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
No snow slated here until the weekend.
Long Island people, my mom, brother & sister are in it's path….
I should get Greg to plow out my mom!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I just remembered that I have darts tonight….
A nap is definitely called for!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Now that the bunny hutch is done, I need to muster the energy to clean and organize the shop….

Good thing it's going to be very cold the next couple days, as I have a bunch of scrap wood looking for a final purpose in life.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I hope you stay available later this week. We may need you here in NE Texas. We are suppose to get up to 1/4" of snow….. Don't know how we will survive


----------



## lightcs1776

Cruel comment, Gary. Our hearts are so saddened for you.


----------



## Gene01

OMG, Gary! 14"? You got a blade on your tractor? Got chains for you vehicles?
We are forecasted for sunny, mild weather for the next 7 days. Really could use some moisture, white or clear.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene … he said 1/4". Otherwise known as just a dusting.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just have one thing to say, before I sneak in a nap….

To those folks living in the warm climes….
Screw you!!! ;^)

Zzz~~~


----------



## GaryC

I can't believe it…..hostilities. Tears are welling up in my eyes…..

quarter inch, Gene. If it was 14", I'd have to move closer to the equator


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done

2 hot dogs nuked
2 slices of american cheese
open two hot dog buns, lay in the cheese, place a HOT hot dog on the cheese

add a Randy's Mountain Dew on the side.

Wind chills today and tomorrow are about the as the backside of a Siberian Bat. Never heard of a Siberian Bat? It is because they all froze to death. Might have got an inch or two, blowing around so much, hard to tell. Windier than Al Gore on the trail…

THIS is global Warming??? BAH HUMBUG!!


----------



## JL7

Long story short, my vagabond plans have to be put on hold, back to being just a bum…..

Thanks tho Chris, the folks are getting to that "age" where planning needs to be done….and they are a 2 hour drive away. I miss my sister, she was good at this kind of stuff….me, not so much….

It was 15 below this morning, and 20 below at my parents house, so I'd rather not travel…..

Gary…..we're all pulling for you and your 1/4" of snow…... I have 3 feet on either side of the drive…...


----------



## bandit571

BTW: still have to go to work tonight and tomorrow night. 16 miles one way, mainly either across the wind, or into the wind. Then let that van sit in an open parking lot all night. Had some trouble with start up this morning, as well.

Should i park with the nose into the wind, or the back end towards it?


----------



## GaryC

Bandit…if it were me, I'd take the night off and park in the garage


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I got an inch of snow this morning but it came with 18" drifts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Naptime… BRB…..


----------



## HamS

That is about what we had here Marty, but living in the middle of a corn field my drifts can get pretty unmanageable.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Where's ur mom randy. Chris were slated for over 14" here in LI. The worst is coming tonight and we've got about 4" now


----------



## lightcs1776

No snow at all yet in the Albany, NY area. I'm rather disapointed.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

They predicted it starting around 1 here and it started at 10. Little bit off. Were gonna get whacked pretty good I think. I'm gonna predict a foot and a half here where I am


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is back

Marty no nap for you.


----------



## JL7

Greg, they're really hyping your storm here…..I think they do it to make us feel better that someone else is getting mega snow…..good luck on that…...sounds nasty….


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave…...got no fart jokes right off hand…..we'll get Marty on that when he wakes up….


----------



## ssnvet

Only a couple inches forecast for Mainiac land…. looks like DC to NYC is getting all the joy this time around.

Jeff…. I just discovered your basement series blog and watch the newer shop tour video. And I thought I had a lot crammed into a basement space. Great looking set up… obviously lot's of thought went into it.

I was told at a meeting today that it was appropriate and expected that I should be putting in 45 hours/wk … though paid for 40. Still trying to figure that one out. The company has grown 240% in the 15 years I've been here and my little dept. has had the same head count since 2007. Seems a rather strange reward for being efficient and setting up my group to get a lot more done with the same resources.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Matt….maybe they are "on to you" that you are watching LJ videos on work time!! :O

At my former employer, the salary folks were expected to put in 45 hours…..usually the work load dictated it anyways. I didn't mind that much and actually just having a job at all right now sounds good! Picked up a good lead yesterday though….we'll see.


----------



## ssnvet

I work extra hours all the time Jeff…. I get the job done…. it's the way it was put out there as some kind of blind expectation, implying that I don't already do it that irks me.

This is a privately held, non-union company, in a competitive industry, in an "employment at will" and "right to work" state. People here earn their keep every day, or they are gone. I'm told that I'm earning mine…. so why all the BS?

None the less…. thanks for reminding me to count my blessings.


----------



## lightcs1776

I understand where you're coming from, Matt. I'm salary and work whatever hours are necessary to get the job done. I've always been told to expect to work 10% additional hours when on salary. However, I'd bristle if someone tried to make an issue of it.


----------



## JL7

I get it Matt…..and I wasn't try to imply that you're not a hard worker…..it's obvious that you are…..good luck with with the politics of work…....


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea Jeff I think it's gonna be nasty. we got two feet on the last storm but it was 50 and raining right after that so it only lasted two days.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Who woulda thought that one little / would make such a difference?
I knew he said 1/4". The post was just a bit of sarcasm that didn't work because of that missing /.
Ah well, as they say "Timing is ever…..ooops….....Typing is everything.


----------



## lightcs1776

You know, Gene, all afternoon I was wondering if you did that on purpose …


----------



## JL7

Chris….as a rule around here, ALWAYS assume it was on purpose…..!


----------



## lightcs1776

I rather thought that I should, and almost deleted my comment.oh well, too late to change it now.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
Most things I do on a computer are by accident. 
Some things I do are on porpoise….the rest….just for the halibut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

45 hours??? That's only 3 days…..


----------



## superdav721

Confucius say man who fart in church sit in pew alone.


----------



## superdav721

Who woke Marty up?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debating whether or not to get out the JD and blow up some snow drifts in the driveway…..


----------



## JL7

Naw…...

Watch this instead…...this guy has way too much time on his hands…..funny stuff:

http://thechive.com/2014/01/21/this-mans-quick-trick-compilation-is-insane-video/?utmsource=Sailthru&utmmedium=email&utmterm=daily&utmcampaign=Chive%20Daily%20%202014-01-21&utm_param=Dailymail


----------



## JL7

Marty…..eventually…..the snow will thaw…..global warming…


----------



## superdav721

The ozone is smaller than it ever has been.


----------



## bandit571

Might be from all that hot air down around Arlington, VA???


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I love halibut, especially in a white wine sauce - grin. Sadly, seafood isn't in my budget.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
My mom & brother live in Brookhaven Hamlet (right next to Bellport), My sister (BIL & family) live in Mastic.

Jeff,
Great video.
Hope your mom's recuperation gets here back to normal quickly.

Marty,
You better fire up the JD and head to DeKalb Texas only 4 miles from the mill….
Your help is needed & I'm too far away!!!

"No snow at all yet in the Albany, NY area. I'm rather disappointed."
Chris,
Yeah, you ain't right!!!

Matt,
Sometimes "management" forgets to thank the motivated….
While motivating the others!!!

Bandit,
My customers expect "fast" plowing services….
Hard to do when you are always stealing my Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

And I never want to be right. Besides, I am told that being normal is just plain boring.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Chris,
If you want to experience this snow storm….
Drop by my mom's and shovel her out….
She is expecting you and has a mug of hot chocolate (with mini marshmallows) waiting!!!

I'm venturing out into the frigid night….
To throw darts and consume a few cold ones!!!
Really the beers will feel warm, compared to the air temps!!!

Please "play nice", in my absence….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'd actually consider it if your mom was up here, even without the hot chocolate.

Enjoy the beers.


----------



## superdav721

Watch this


----------



## ssnvet

Great video Dave….

I'm stuck in the "take a shower in the a.m." world to turn a buck…. But my heart is in the "take a shower at the end of the work day" world.

Waiting for one of those kids to get a splinter and OSHA will come shut the entire gig down.


----------



## gfadvm

Cool vid Dave. He makes a lot of good points.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome video, Dave. I'll have to watch it twice.


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…..good to see there are still some pioneers out there….showing us the way…....


----------



## JL7

Strange Glue.










With a sound track…...replace the word "brew" with "glue"......if you don't watch out it will stick to you….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy, howdy, howdy!


----------



## JL7

Howdy!


----------



## gfadvm

Site is functioning some better today but the backspace problem is making me crazy!

I'm off to the Forestry Forum (where I can use my backspace bar).


----------



## Momcanfixit

What a great day today. I traveled to Halifax with my boss. I knew he did woodworking but we've never had a chance to discuss it before today because we don't work in the same city. We had 4 + hours in the car and had a great time taking about woodworking, our jobs, kids, spouses etc. Very enjoyable. And then we went to Lee Valley and stayed almost until closing. Oh, the excitement.

And yes, I bought it.


----------



## JL7

Andy, think about updating your mouse with a "back" button or use the back button on the browser…...I use the mouse myself…..for many years now. You have options buddy!


----------



## JL7

Cool day Sandra…..!


----------



## JL7

Consider putting a separator in front of that vac Sandra…...I'm a dust deputy fan since I've seen the results first hand….keeps the filter clean(er).......enjoy the new tool (toy).....

YOU SUCK!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Matt, but I do think that YOU SUCK and YOU IDIOT are synonymous in the case of Festool.

Great day but long day. Off to bed. Short but very important meeting in the morning. Have to be sharp.

Night night gents. Did I mention I love you all?? And that's not the 1 1/2 glasses of wine talking. Okay, maybe it is.

Regardless, g'night.


----------



## GaryC

Hey….
Just got home. I really don't like those all day run around thing. Doctor gave me new meds to help with the dizziness. Took almost 2 hours just to get in the exam room. Then another 30 mins waiting in there.. Then had to pick up a few supplies since I was in town. Tomorrow is court then Thursday is the meeting with the surgeon. No end to all the fun


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, If you haven't noticed, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to puters. I don't have a mouse thingy. I just push the buttons on the puter.

The backspace bar and the blue arrow in the upper left corner of the screen both require 6 hits before anything happens (only on LJ). It is really frustrating!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy….

Think about something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104919

There is a thumb button that goes "back" or just go to the local puter store and tell them you want a back button. LJ always works with this mouse….Trying to make your life less stressful!


----------



## tinacnc

woodworking samples


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I'm happy for you that you went ahead with the Festol. It sounds like a great treat for yourself. The glass and a half of wine sounds pretty good too.

I haven't had any real issues with the site, but that is probably because I spend 95% of my time on this thread. I'll find some other places eventually, but this thread will be home. I do hope they get things cleaned up.

I just finished setting up the drill press. I'm going to clean up the chuck before installing it, but it should be ready for use by tomorrow night.

Still no snow. What's the point of dealing with people like Cuomo, the high taxes, and extreme cold if we don't even get a good snow storm once in a while?


----------



## KTMM

I really liked that video Dave…..

I finally made it to a woodcarving meeting, I think that makes the first one since last year. I had a great time. One thing about that group is that they have some of the most generous people in it. Tonight a couple of carvings, a set of gouges and some sharpening tools were given away for door prizes. They tools were donated by a member who passed away and the carving were from another member.

And it looks like the ad members are back….


----------



## lightcs1776

The prizes sound great, Lucas, but spending time with good people is even better. Sounds like a great group.


----------



## KTMM

Oh, don't misunderstand me the people are great. Not arrogant, and always willing to share. It always catches me by surprise to see generosity in bulk. I guess that's a good way to put it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Lucas, didn't mean to insinuate anything but that the folks were great. It was just nice to hear it. I find most folks involved in woodworking are very much like most of the folks I know that hunt; easy to get along with, willing to share knowledge, and very likeable.


----------



## KTMM

You didn't insinuate anything Chris. You just pointed out the fact that I didn't emphasize how great the people in the Pearl River Woodcarving Club really are by overshadowing that fact talking about how generous they are. 
: )


----------



## Gene01

So, anybody got any picks for the Super Doobie Bowl?
I want the chips and candy concession.


----------



## GaryC

I want to collect a toll from everyone that uses the restroom


----------



## lightcs1776

Super Bowl? Not interested this year. That said, I'll watch it anyway since the wife will make loads of snacks.

Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks lady's and gents.
tinacnc welcome. Is that your work?


----------



## DIYaholic

That is a great video Dave….
When will your school be opening???

Darts was kinda fun, not real fun….
Real fun is when you win!!!
No one on the team could hit anything….
Well, except what they weren't aiming at!!!

Given the fact that both Colorado & Washington state have legalized "recreational" marijuana use…
I think the "Super*bowl*" will be won by the team that has a coach capable of….
sparking a fire from within the players!!!


----------



## superdav721

I only wished Randy.

taking the wife wayyyyyyy back up to the doctor tomorrow.

Rex hang in there ole man. You are on our minds.
And all the rest of you folks with aliments and surgery's due. God speed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.
It is 330 am and I can not sleep. So reading comments to catch up what everyone is doing/

Arlin


----------



## Doe

Sandra, good for you!

Dave, great video. I liked his shower comments - well said. How's the missus? Is it a regular appointment or is she feeling poorly?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

I loved the 4 minutes I watched. With dialup it had taken 45 minutes just to see that.
I wish I could do something like that for the Vets/Active duty and their families it would be awesome.

Arlin


----------



## HamS

Morning friends,

It takes a long time to warm up the shop when it is 5deg outside.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Arlin and Doe and anyone else up this early.

Dave - safe travels. I'm looking forward to catching up on some videos when I get back.

Gary - Is the room spinning or is it just you?

Gene - I'm looking forward to the Superbowl because while my hubby is watching it, the kids will be hovering to eat chips and junk and I'll get to disappear into the workshop….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Ham

Pass the coffee, please.


----------



## lightcs1776

Did somebody say there was coffee? Oh, guess it was Sandra's wishful thinking.

Morning, everyone. It is cold, cold, cold.

Dave, I finally was able to watch the entire video. I have a shower in the morning job, and grateful to have work that provides for my family. However, I've had both and there is certainly a satisfaction in the shower at night work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhhh, I won't be awake for another hour…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, At 50000+ posts, I think we done wore the thread out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning People & Marty,

I'm confused….
What's he talking about shower before or after work???
Once a month, whether I need one or not!!!

*74*,
Now that you have a primo, high tech sanding unit….
I'll be sending all my sanding needs to you.
This way your unit is well tested, during the warranty period.
Just trying to help protect your investment!!!

Greg,
Have you dug yourself out yet???
You know, my mom's drive won't plow itself…


----------



## boxcarmarty

1* here, maybe I'll just stay in for awhile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to pull the vid up in YouTube. I couldn't get anything to play on that site…..


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys, I am glad you enjoyed it.
Doe she is still in pain, I have been nice to this point. I will be showing my ass today.
Betty cant work. She is 43 and that is not acceptable to her.
We have set up another doctor here close an see her on the 12'th. From what I am told she is good.


----------



## DIYaholic

-13° here….
-30° wind chill….
Yeah, it's not an outdoor day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup Dave,
Sometimes you just have to get into the face of healthcare providers….
Not so much that they don't care….
Many see to many patience, to dedicate the time into researching solutions!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all, 
After nine hours of sleep I've come to realize that it takes me longer to rest than it does to get tired.

Dave, hope this dr.'s trip goes a good ways towards a solution for the wife.

Gary, pills working?

Greg, is it still coming down? How much of the white stuff did you get?

*74*, I'll bet there will be tons of chips and junk consumed in WA and CO on Pot Bowl Sunday. I doubt the game will matter, though. All you'll miss while in the shop MIGHT be some funny commercials.

Randy, Sounds like your dart games are sorta like my pool games used to be. We were banned from playing, as in AZ, games of chance in bars are illegal.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
When I visited Phoenix, we were able to play darts….
I can't remember playing pool.
Of course the memory thing could have been affected by the consumption of adult beverages!!!


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
I had a problem viewing it, too.
Thanks for the YouTube tip. Quite an inspiring video. The guy is quite a philosopher. One of the best treatises on craftsmanship and service that I've seen.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sup.


----------



## GaryC

The sun and one of my eyelids


----------



## Gene01

Nuttin. Sup with you?


----------



## ssnvet

Social media…

Anybody else doing Pinterest?

My wife and daughter do, and I'm giving it a try. Looks like a good place to organize interwebby stuff I'd like to come back to. Kind of like bookmarking web sites, but with categories and graphics to help me remember what they were about.

I do Facebook, but I rarely post…. rather I just follow along to see what my friends are up to.

I tried Twitter, but I guess I didn't really "get it". To me it seems like the worst aspects of FB concentrated in a single place. News flash, I just passed gas! How many likes can I get? I'm sorry, I don't need to know what you had for dinner, and certainly don't need to see a picture of it.


----------



## DamnYankee

kpasta?


----------



## DamnYankee

No snow here in the greater Charlotte, NC area. The rest of NC and much of SC are expected to have snow. We are are in what my kids are calling the Snow-Donut Hole.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, social media will rot your brain worse than LJ. I used to do FaceBook, but rarely get on anymore. There are some woodworking pages on it, but I hate to even bring up the site.. I use Twitter for news information only. I also use Google+, again primarily for news. I also use all three for political information - yeah, big surprise there.


----------



## Gene01

Nadadarnthing.


----------



## ssnvet

I just didn't catch on to Twitter…. probably because I didn't want to follow a lot of sites and get spammed.


----------



## lightcs1776

I only follow three things on twitter and all of them are solid constitutionally conservative organizations. There is simply too much rambling going on out there to bother with much else. Unlike here, where there is entirely too much rambling going on *not* to stop in.


----------



## Gene01

Speaking or ramblings, has anyone checked out DKV's hilarious thread?
It's a riot. If you want a good laugh, head over there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Pinterest? I think my wife's into that. I'll have to check her Facebook to know for sure…


----------



## JL7

Gary - the Maple slabs are now for sale:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/mad/4265265056.html

Let me know if you want me to pick up a few for ya…..I can store them here… 

edit….fixed the link….opps


----------



## JL7

Dave - hope Betty gets some answers today….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

New review video is about Charles Neil's massive finishing book- a nice little bit of info-tainment!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good review. I'm adding it to my list of wants.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, at those prices, you should pick up 3 or 4 for me. I'll pay you when I get there to pick them up.


----------



## JL7

You got it Gary, hurry before the snow melts!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just got in. Little guy had an outpatient surgery this morning. (Great timing for a snowstorm.) then went plowing. Shot. Taking son for ice cream. And then going to sleep. Long couple of days


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who got shot?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Greg….Hope the surgery went off without a hitch…. and that you recover from your gun shot wound :^p


----------



## bandit571

Roads were clear as a bell last night going to work, BIG Wind Turbines were just a-spinning. Slipped out at lunch this morning, and started up the van for awhile. Van started right up when I got off work this morning, too.

Too damn cold to go to the old Pole Barn Shop and pick up a load of Barn Wood Siding. Maybe get a bit later….

Re-scheduled for the Doctor visit today, will be there next week with this gimpy left foot. Lortab 5 is VERY nice for a sore foot…......









Plane porn for Dave…


----------



## GaryC

OOOHHh…just woke up. Nice nap. Now I gotta go feed the horses.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home from Halifax. White out conditions. Glad I wasn't driving.


----------



## superdav721

The device was turned u[p and he scripted her a nerve type pain reliever. We shall see.
Thank you folks. He is also changing hospitals. He will be moving an hour closer.
My pintrest. I love it for ideas and networking.
http://www.pinterest.com/chiselandforge/


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, despite now having a thickness planer, just last night I told my wife I need at least 4 - 6 hand planes, 7 or 8 would be even better.

Dave, hope things improve with your wife's health issues. Closer to home is great for y'all.

Greg, glad the surgery for the little guy is over. Hope it went well.

Sandra, white out conditions are no fun. Glad you got home safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Do you really think LJ's will rot our brains…..

Jeff, Grab me a couple of maple slabs. I will gladly pay you on Tuesday…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, sure do … not all of it, mind you, but the coffee lounge will for sure. Agree or disagree, I'll still hang out and risk it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Most Nubbers needn't fear brain rot….
What is not there…. can't rot!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Oooo … that hurts, Randy. Now, I'm not saying it isn't true …snicker, snicker.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I never take my mind with me when I go someplace…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Mine stays in a box, on a high shelf so the kids don't make me lose it.


----------



## GaryC

Of all the things I've lost in my life, I miss my mind the most


----------



## DIYaholic

My mind is usually in the gutter….
Along with the rest of me!!!


----------



## ssnvet

If you don't mind, it doesn't matter 8^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just finished up a little intro video for the YouTube channel. It's amazing what can be done with Adobe After Effects!

Well, if *DAVE* is on Pinterest, I'd better get on there too! By the way, Dave, I watched your hand cut dovetail video last night. You did a nice job! Of course I laughed a little when I thought about how Rob Cosman has his 3-minute dovetail thing; while you're more into the 3-hour dovetail!


----------



## ssnvet

Whistle, whistle, whistle…...wa,wa,wa :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Bad morning. 
Delivered pens to some people in Jackson associated with a James brown movie that is being filmed there. 
Had heard but never realized just how flighty and dingy those Hollywood types are. 
I was so glad to get away so I would not have to explain everything I said like I was talking to a two year old. 
How hard should it be to explain to an assistant that no, they are not a prop for the movie. The lady bought them an asked me to tell you to place them in her wardrobe trailer? Apparantly quite hard since it had to be explained four times before she got it.

Better evening. 
After meds and a nap I am at the shop right now making boxes for pens that are to be picked up tomorrow.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I love watchin Rob. I have one of his dovetail videos and its an hour long.
I aint in no race. There still not done.
Thanks for the view.
Now I am going to watch yours.
You know you can post the intro in a fan tool of some sort.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have it on good authority that the rumor that is being passed around about Jeff not being with us tonight because he has glued and stapled himself to his workbench is true…..


----------



## GaryC

I heard his wife did it


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Thanks for the input but that thing looks way too Sci-Fi for me! This has happened on this site before. I'll just hope it gets fixed.

Dave, Keep raising Hell until they get motivated to help your wife. As long as you stay quiet, they will just ignore her. Good Drs. are few and far between.

William, You are now "Penmaker To The Stars?" Way to go!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, just because they can act doesn't mean they have any common sense. Of course, there is no real promise they can act either.

Dave, I prefer the slow videos of dove tails. I watched a few where they went so fast that you would already have to be good at it to have understood it.


----------



## JL7

The glue wasn't so bad, but those staples really suck…..bad idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Aren't you a little old to start piercing yourself???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh no. 
I am not the pen maker to the stars. 
I am the pen maker to the assistant of the assistant to the wardrobe assistant to the star that I'd never heard of till today.

Who knows though. 
This lady seen my wife sign her in using one of my pens while Lisa was guarding a lot that they call base camp. 
She asked Lisa about the pen and just had to have some. 
Besides the pens Lucas got rid of for me before Christmas, most of my measly pen sales comes from Lisa using my pens. 
People see them in her hands and ask about them. 
Personally I think it must me Lisa's hands that sell them, because no one asks about them when I use them in public.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I admit, I thought pinterest was really more of a woman's thing. However, after looking at Dave's link, that is pretty cool.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Hollywood stars, my wife and I saw an interview with some actress who had been a child star. When they asked about her education, she confided that sh could barely add and subtract :^o. And these are the numbskulls we look to to tell us how to run society? NOT!!!


----------



## JL7

Actually Randy….I was thinking about a USB port….

Gotta be prepared for all this losing your mind stuff…...


----------



## superdav721

I got to tell you guys.
I got my first check today from google.
Thanks for all the views and comments.
It wasn't much but a hundred bucks is a start.
I hope that is not a brag but I had to tell yall.
You folks are a big reason why I do it.
the other is so my grandyounguns can look back on it.
Again thanks for all YOU do.
Randy to.


----------



## GaryC

WOW Congrats, Dave. I wish my satellite would be fast enough that I could watch it. Two more weeks before I get the bandwidth. Maybe can go back to watch. Must be good….everyone's braggin' on ya


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Dave!

I watch all your vids but I can't seem to figure out how to "subscribe". Not that this will surprise anyone!


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave…...I know you don't do it for cash, so that's pennies from heaven…..keep em coming…..

Andy…we didn't believe it could be done, but we learned ya how to post projects here…..so we got faith in ya…..go forth and subscribe!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, obviously I missed something, but congrats. I certainly have enjoyed the videos you have made. Is there some way I can help with getting you credit with Google? By Andy's comment, it sounds like it is just subscribing on the YouTube channel, then watching and learning.

Edit: Double checked - already subscribed


----------



## KTMM

Way to go Dave. You know since leaving the IT world behind a year plus ago, I've debated on doing something to keep those skills up to date. Of course with other things going on, I don't find the time to do it.

I let my 4 year old stay home with me today and we ran errands most of it. I didn't get a chance to work on getting my bench back together, but my little helper and I knocked out all the other things planned for today. I got home around 5 and and took the whole family out to eat for my dad's birthday. He turned 57 today.

Also, I noted a little grey in my beard.


----------



## KTMM

Guess I need to subscribe your channel Dave, WHOOPS…...


----------



## KTMM

There you go Dave 1008 subscribers now. I feel like a dolt.

AND, I subscribed to Stumpy's while I was at it.

Put a knife up for sale here, if anyone is interested, I may cut a deal.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys!
Happy BDay Papa Lucas


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I almost missed Lucas birthday. Happy Birthday, Lucas.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Have a great night, all.


----------



## ssnvet

Cut a deal….. Is that like whittling the price down a little….. You a punny guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes refuse to stay open….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Houston the eagle has landed ,finely got my stuff right and can now move on , first thing is replace my bandsaw order this to day 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2HP-w-Cast-Iron-Trunnion/G0513X2

just order the saw want to order some extra blades which would be the good ones to order seems to a lot og choices there which do i need ?

had to order another ridiged sander i used it a lot the oscalating one with the belt and drum one .

next maybe a sawstop or at least a good cabnit model one ,and then back to finishing my rocking chair build thats has collected a lot of dust .

and as luck was going good found a another planer fot 200.00 its a dewalt 13 inch should work for me till i hit the lotto 









so things is turning around thank God is was a long wait for this boat to come in .and got a new dog . brownie she just a few months old but seems to learn fast she has barked more in the last few day than my other dog barked in 5 years just which is maybe a good thing as Ezekiel dont unless its a squirrel or some kids on bikes good dog but i think if a burgler was breaking in hope its not while hes a sleep he would never hear anything over his shoring got get Zekial a patch for the eye he lost last year in a dog fight he just needs to learn sometimes it just a good ideal to run


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i got some new shoes for my truck and new breaks today may try to get over ther in a few days or so ill holler at ya when i do


----------



## realcowtown_eric

I just ain't gonna go there . Got better things to do than watch some marketing hype

What.s next, mac-tac dovetail stickers, and believe me it will come, maybe a a laser system to burn on psuedo dovetail joints on a butt constructed drawer box with a 5k$ CNC machine.

Dang I am so cynical.

Yer box joint jig I seen elsewhere…..from the apparent inventor,
http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig.html

Why would I become more cynical….

Answer me if it really was your idea or taken from someone else's work and endeavours so that you could profitwithout giving credit, or did you really come up with the idea first??

Oh well, let you get back to the hype and churning in order to collect more cheques.

Eric


----------



## Doe

Matt, I hated what Pinterest did to internet explorer, I couldn't use the back button any more. I uninstalled it and it still wouldn't work. I had to contact them to fix it. And I refuse to be a twit.

Dave, good news about being closer to the doctor. I hope she feels better. Does she have a hobby? I hear that woodworking can be quite therapeutic. . . Your vids are great, it's a good thing that you can make some money from them.

Eddie, cute puppy. Congrats on the new addition and getting tools.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Eddie, glad to hear life is turning a corner and becoming at least a bit easier.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Coffee is good this morning. 
Finished the boxes late last night for pens going out today. 
Have more boxes I need to start on today. 
It'll have to wait till after the doctor appointment though. 
I'm always anxious on doctor day. 
I get up early and brood over my coffee, wondering what fascinating and wonderous ways they'll figure out to torture me this time.

I tried responding to cowtown Eric. 
Then I figured it wasn't worth the bother.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I'll be looking forward to it. 
Just let me know when and I'll be ready.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I'll pray specifically for y'all with the doctors. Hope its a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning,

Eddie,
Great to hear you are on the rebound….

Dave,
Congrats on the Google windfall….
Please remember us!!!


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends from the frozen heartland.

Coffee is good, seeing Eddy back in business even better. I am in the market for some finish that can be applied in a 45deg F shop. My stove is working hard but it is (bad word)cold!


----------



## KTMM

Good luck with the Dr. William, I know how those go for you. Eddie, I'd love to meet you, I'm 30 minutes away from William, but I'm tied up through Sunday. I'll be off Monday and Tuesday if I can help, I was planning on trying to get out to Williams one of those days.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I enjoyed your post showing your talent with making pens. Beautiful work.


----------



## GaryC

Lucas, we are planning to have a get together sometime in the spring. Make sure you make that one


----------



## JL7

Ham….I think frozen heartland is putting it mildly…....

Eddie, great news on the settlement, and a YOU SUCK on the new tools…....and the puppy looks sturdy….enjoy…


----------



## DIYaholic

There is one good thing about the wildly frigid temps….
We should all live longer….
Doesn't frozen meat last longer???


----------



## Gene01

*That's GREAT NEWS eddie!!!!*
Zeke seems to take to Brownie real well. Nice looking pup.
Not to pry but, did they pay you interest on the witheld $$? By golly, they should have.
I hate the guy that invented the saw stop for how he tried to force manufacturers to use his product. But, he does make a great saw. Don't think you could go wrong with it.

Congrats, Dave. You deserve it. Hope it continues and grows. I pray that Betty's adjustments do the trick. 
Dave, I asked Mark Wilson, the blind vet, to contact you. Has he?

William, hoping the Doc appt. works well for ya.

Gary, Looking forward to the spring fling. Maybe eddie can put us all up with the Duck Dynasty crew. Gotta quit trimming my beard, though.


----------



## KTMM

Sounds good Gary. Maybe work will send me for some training in Louisiana or Texas around that time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Fixing to head out the door.
Before I go though, my latest ramblings are here and here.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends from the frozen heartland.

Coffee is good, seeing Eddy back in business even better. I am in the market for some finish that can be applied in a 45deg F shop. My stove is working hard but it is (bad word)cold!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, *realcowtown_eric*! You think Woodgears invented the box joint jig? Amazing!

Of course, if you actually took the time to look rather than just criticize, you'd see that my box joint jig is totally different from his. His jig is controlled by swapping gears of different sizes based on the width of the fingers. Mine is controlled by the number of turns on the lead screw, and has the option of a pattern system. His does have a moving carriage, but mine runs entirely differently than his, using drawer slides and a quick release mechanism. Mine does have a single wooden gear, but that's so the crank doesn't hit the table when you turn it and is not involved in the spacing of the fingers. Surely you don't credit him with inventing gears too. Do you?

I think you'd better go after Incra! They have a box joint jig that moves on a carriage too! In fact, while Matthias does say he was the first to use a moving carriage on a box joint jig, he certainly isn't the only one to adapt that principal. And why not, it's a great idea!

You may also find it interesting to know that Boeing isn't the only company to use wings on airplanes, Ford isn't the only ones moving cars on a system of wheels, and Al Gore's may have invented the internet, but lots of people have improved upon it.

Now, don't mistake my response for a criticism of Woodgears. He's a smarter guy than I am, and I've never said anything but good things about him or his work. But he's not the only one allowed to make his own jigs. And a little open minded searching will tell you that there are lots of people making things like that, and I think the woodworking community is richer because of it. I admire your defense of Matthias, but you need not defend him from me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roy made a table joint today. I got so motivated that I tried to watch it without electricity and damn near missed the conclusion…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Roy is the greatest thing to happen to mustaches and suspenders since… ever.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning fellas. How goes it


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The "conclusion" is….
You're insane, but in a good way!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since it's been a while since I've posted anything, here's the new Video-Blog. Wise cracking responses to viewer questions!


----------



## DIYaholic

& I thought for sure there would have been a reference to a little blue pill!!!


----------



## GaryC

I'm off to see the surgeon. Hope he's in a good mood lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CONGRATULATIONS DAVE! I suspect that will be the first of many!*

A lot of people don't know how the google ads system works with Youtube, so I'll offer some suggestions on how everybody can help Dave out…

-Those ad banners you see on his videos… if you click on one, he gets paid. Not much, only a tiny bit per click. But it adds up. Of course, you shouldn't ever click on one multiple times in an effort to run up the payment. Google senses that.

-Google doesn't issue a payment until you reach a certain amount of money, so it took Dave a long time to get his first check, but each future payment will come sooner as his audience grows and his ad clicks increase.

-You can help by watching his videos, giving him a "thumbs up" and leaving a Youtube comment. All of that increases his placement in Youtube searches, which exposes his videos to more people.

-Dave, you can also increase your Google payments by placing their ads on your blog site. In fact, you may find you get more from site ads than video clicks in time.

-Some people make videos for years and never make much in ad revenue. There is no substitute for good content that people want to watch. Keeping that in mind will be the difference between success and failure on Youtube. It's not for everyone, and it won't pay that much for the time you put in. But time spent woodworking is more like playing anyway!

Google ads will never make you rich, but for someone like Dave who wants to support his hobby by making high quality content free for others, it can sure help out.


----------



## JL7

Good luck with the surgeon Gary…..Let Dave know if if he needs to have a "talk" with him!

Eddie - these are the band saw blades I use on my 18" saw. This is Hal Taylor's website and I have really had great results with them. It's a 3/8" blade, but I re-saw with it…...In my opinion, the Olson All-Pro and the Timberwolf blades do not hold up nearly as well:

http://buyfromawoodworker.com/Sterling-3-8x032x3TPI-X-tra-Duty-Carbon-Blade-STL-3-8032x3HXD.htm


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Thanks for the explanation….
I'll try to remember to "thumbs up", click and leave comments, something I have not been doing!
I'll also try to click on the adds on your site, when I wish to visit Rockler and what not.

I'm off to make firewood, on my lathe….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Besides being in a good mood….
I hope is isn't drunk or hungover!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great explanation, Stumpy. I never even realized people made anything off YouTube. I'll have to stop by Dave's videos more often.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I sent Sherry the link to your pens. I thought you would like to see her reply. She wrote "Wow! That guy has been busy. Neat pens! "


----------



## superdav721

A lot going on
Eddie grats on the new puppy.
Gene thanks and he has not. I'm good, I know where it went. 
Eric my rule of thumb is Positive. Keep the negative under your hat. No one gets hurt.
Boy if I could do that with my kids.
Stumpy thanks for the input and lesson. I wasn't real sure how it all worked. And your right. If YouTube will support my online habit then I am a happy man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave's taking everybody out to lunch…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721

You know who we aint heard from in a loooong time. Ted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll holler up toward Chicago and see if he's listening…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just watched your video stumpy. Beautiful deal on the tiger maple


----------



## ssnvet

I think Ted ventured into the Bermuda Coffee Lounge triangle and didn't come back out.

He put up a thread about Obamacare, which started out with insightful and polite replies and then degenerated into the typical mud slinging dog fight. I posted on it a few times, and though I did my best to limit my replies to detailing my factual experiences on healthcare.gov, I felt dirty afterwards, like I'd been hanging out with Randy in the gutter :^p

Note to self…. Don't risk the Coffee Lounge. Even DKM took a pledge and is on the band wagon now.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy….. two years ago, a good friend had a HUGE maple taken down in his front yard and gave me as much as I could haul away (the log sections still weighed 100#+) for fire wood.

I cut it up to stove length, but when I got it on the splitter, the wood cleaved with a rippled texture, like the old fashioned lace collars. I didn't think much of it at the time, but now I'm convinced it was mostly curly grain. :^(

~1/4 of it was infested with carpenter ants, but a cord is a cord and we needed the wood.


----------



## Gene01

I did my part dave. Didn't see any ads to click, though. Even paused ADBLOCK.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt. Staying warm is key. You don't wanna freeze looking at a beautiful curly maple coffee table. On the other hand….


----------



## DIYaholic

Is a lathe supposed to hurl hunks of wood across the shop???

Headed back to the lair, to create pretty firewood….


----------



## lightcs1776

Only thing I know about a lathe is it goes round and round …


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Glad things are looking up for you and I know it's a relief to get your shop back in order. A new dog is usually a good thing! I'm getting Betty Lou pretty 'broke' considering the short time I've had her. The You Tube "Training Positive" videos were a huge help!

Matt, I just got 2 BIG trailer loads of maple from my neighbor and I'm really surprised how hot it burns! Mine had some curly grain as well but was too far gone to save. But I did saw a bunch of 16" wide lumber from the good logs.


----------



## JL7

Speaking of hurling things….the impeller on my DC just decided to take flight…..it's mounted horizontally so it dropped straight down into the housing and made a frightful sound….....gotta go change my pants….


----------



## GaryC

Back from the surgeons office. Have to call tomorrow but surgery is either this Monday or the next Monday. Be glad when it's over. 
Hey Dave, where we meetin' for lunch??


----------



## superdav721

Gary were ever you want.
William has a large bbq pit and grill.


----------



## KTMM

Snow Flurries in MS. Seems like a good week to be off work and on the don't call list. Hope my request holds out…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, Jeff! Did it do any damage? Some collectors aren't intended to be mounted that way. If I was going to do it I think I would drill a little hole in the shaft where the set screw touches it to keep it from sliding down. Or maybe add a little high quality epoxy. Is the impeller damaged?


----------



## JL7

Stumpy…..it seemed to survive OK…..found the bolt and washer down in the dust bin…..put some loctite on the threads…..jammed a stick in the impeller and cranked it all tight again…...seems to run good.

I've heard that some motors aren't supposed to run (vertically in this case) but the motor seems fine.

Scared the *#[email protected] of me tho…...


----------



## JL7

Lucas…..a little snow in MS builds character…...Enjoy!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy ho Nubbers,

It's been in the single digits for four days now and the basement man cave is frigid. After getting the most recent electric bill and LPG bill, I can't bring myself to fire up all the space heaters for just a short pick up session. So I've been doing my wood working on Amazon 8^o

Hope the surgery goes well Gary. Make sure you write "My name is Gary and your supposed to cut out my XYZ" on your belly with a sharpy, just in case they park you next to a guy with the SAme initials who's in for a sex change 8^o.


----------



## bandit571

Shhhh! Bandit is Hibernarting til Sarurday

Them wind turbines up at Honda Transmission were just a-spinning, and it was below zero, without any wind. Took a LONg time to warm up the van for the afterwork trip home. And, not a single beer in the house, either….

Too bleeding cold to go out and dumpster dive for lumber…..

Trying to find a good recipe for Groundhog. Going to print it out, and hang it outside of P. Phil's house. Early spring, or you're in the pot, GRRRRRR!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I'm sure my grandmother would have been able to pass along a recipe for groundhog when she was still alive. My grandparents didn't waste anything edible. And no one complained about it either.

Gary, praying the surgery goes well.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Here's hoping for a successful outcome and quick recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Blog entry….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/39544


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Here's to hoping your surgeon is on top of his game….
& all goes well!!!

Jeff,
Good that the DC is OK….
Has your sphincter relaxed yet???


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy, yes it has…..thanks for caring…....got to check out the "blog" !


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

That's a nice setup randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. I'm falling way behind on videos, blogs and all that good stuff.

Eddie- congrats!!! It must be a huge relief for you.

Gary- good luck with the surgery.

Dave- excellent and thanks Stumpy for the explanation.

Was in Halifax for work. Got home and had to head back that way today to help out my mother in law.
I'm trying to get some things done before the next medical attempt to find my liver.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It is all about priorities!!!
If you feel that your real life is more important than your buddies here on LJs….

Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## KTMM

Hope everybody's surgeries, proddings and medicatings go well. 
My father in law had his first dose of radiation today. 
I did manage to get out to the shop and get my bench back together, I like it a bit better now. I need to work on sharpening tools tomorrow before hauling my tools out to the deck building site tomorrow.

BLOG ENTRY HERE.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well I'm going to be praying for all of my LJ friends going through tough health issues.

Randy, great blog and good results on your first turning projects. Love the jigs. 
Anyone know what the minimum size blanks are for turning pens? Sherry, my wife, would like to use cherry and perhaps walnut for pens, but I only have 4/4 cherry.

Now onto reading Lucas' blog.


----------



## JL7

Yeah Gary….....hope that surgery goes well, I'm sure you'll be happy to get it over with….carry on…

Lucas - sorry to hear about the radiation with the father in law…..nothing fun about all that…..

Thanks for stopping by Sandra…...stick around when you get some time…....

I have it on good authority that Marty is somewhere in the ditch riding his JD home from the bar…...


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, what is Marty's JD? I kept thinking it was Jack Daniel's, but I don't think he is riding a bottle. That would just not be comfortable.


----------



## JL7

Chris, we're talking about Marty here, so you never know! Could be either Jack Daniels or John Deere…...time will tell..


----------



## JL7

It's probably both…..


----------



## JL7

JD:


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, John Deer!!! Now it makes some sense. Thanks. Now, a shot of JD would be a great night cap tonight, and I don't mean John Deer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I'm pulling for your FIL, your family and his medical team!!!

Chris,
Don't quote me….
I believe pen blanks are usually 3/4" x 3/4".
I'll be looking into that tomorrow & will let you know what I find….

Jeff,
Last report was that Marty was headed your way….
Something about an unemployed bum convention!!!


----------



## JL7

You didn't tell him where I live did you Randy??


----------



## JL7

Dave - there's a rumor that you have Capt Eddie tip sheets to share…...is that true?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I appreciate the help.

Night all. Time to get some shut eye.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I provided Marty with the GPS coordinates!!!
He clearly is not home….
He would have posted!
I hope your guest room has dirty sheets!!!

Since I have a turning lesson tomorrow and there's no one to harass….
I'm off to La-la-land….

NYTOL,
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## Doe

William, great posts; I'm going to study the tool post some more. Your comparisons are really helpful.

Thanks Stumpy for the info on youtube. I'll be doing some extra clicking.

Randy, yes.

Jeff, yikes!

Gary, good luck.

I'm fed up with the cold. You know it's really cold when getting a beer out of the fridge after coming home, and it's warmer than your hands. More snow coming. Sandra, at least we can feel warmer by being embarrassed about Canadians behaving badly. Good luck with the snow coming your way.


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, Ask Stumpy is great! I didn't know that about hardwood and softwood.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought "JD" meant "Jimmy Dean". But pretty much everything makes me think of sausage…


----------



## lightcs1776

Not until tomorrow. No time for anything but cereal on a work day. However, it will be eggs, pancakes and sausage


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Misfits, Mr. Fitz & Marty,

Mmmmm….sausage!

Coffee is brewing…
So technically, I'm not awake ….


----------



## HamS

Good morning, 
Coffee is drunk
I think I'll go hang out in the foundry today. It was -8 when I pulled into the plant. The foundry is always warm though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I dropped Abby off at the vet this morning for her surgery. I'll pick her up this afternoon when Debbie gets off work.
I had to put the food and water bowls up at 10pm last night and not let her have anything 'til after her surgery. Otto couldn't understand why he had to do without too so they teamed up and kept me awake all night letting me know they didn't have food or water.
Now that Otto is fed and resting comfortably, I think I'll annoy him with my R/C helicopter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fried boloney, egg, and cheese on toast for breakfast. Washed down with coffee…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, purchased pen blanks are 3/4×3/4×5 minimum. The length actually depends on the pen type, but 5 usually is longer than anything you'll do. 
There are exceptions of course. A few pens will require larger blanks, but by the time you are prepared to do those, you know enough to work around any issues that may arise. 
When I am cutting or making my own blanks, I do 3/4×3/4 and simply leave them long as possible till I am ready to cut to length for whatever pen I'm doing.

What pen kits is she planning on using?
Once you get all the other required tools in place, if you're buying a kit, I recommend funline pens. Penn state has a starter bundle set that is around $45 and gives you 30 pens in six different hardware finishes. They are not at all their top of the line pens, but a cheap set with plenty of pens that give you plenty of practice. They are also easy to assemble.

When she first starts and decides what she wants to do after funlines, I suggest starter sets that come with bushings and drill bits. Some of the larger kits even come with the mill bushings you need to square the ends properly using a standard 7mm pen mill. They are a good deal when you're still trying to build up your bushing and bit inventory to handle many different pen styles. 
By the way, the funlines are 7mm. The bushings and bit required for them came with the mandrel.

If you haven't already, next time you place a penn state order, get their free DVD on pen turning. There's a lot of great info on there for the beginning pen turner.

The last advice I have is an offer. Let me know if you need my phone number. I actually hate talking on the phone, but you can text me any questions she may have about any issues that may arise.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Really nice sharpening stuff Randy. Good on ya for losing your virginity. Better than darts, ain't it?

Lucas, The bench looks like it's quite serviceable despite the miscut. Curious about the piece with the handle/pull on the back side. Whazzit fer?

Gary, Hope everything goes as planned. Let us know.

So *74*, ya gonna let them poke some more? Ask for better pokers, this time. I'm no expert (I did stay in a Holiday Inn) but what you've endured is just unconscionable!

Don't expect to hear from eddie for a while. He's out replenishing his tool stash.

Now Rex, though, he doesn't have that excuse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vet just called, headin' back to town. Will post more later…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Texas (and you other southern boys)....
are going to have the pleasure of an arctic experience!!!
If need be, just call Marty….
Just lure him with some JD & JD, he will come on his JD!!!


----------



## Gene01

Hope everything is OK, Marty.


----------



## KTMM

It's cold out, I'm dragging my behind this morning. Still gotta get mini me up and off to daycare. Then I'll drive out to grand-dad's to drop off tools and take some mis-purchased supplies back to exchange at Lowes (grey-borg).

Gene you asked about the handle. It's a level / straightedge my inlaws bought me for Christmas last year. They always get me some kind of little tool each year. Also pictured on the bench are my Milwaukee drill and my "Mid sized lock and door persuader".


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday crew!

Mmmmmmm !! sausage…. I'm a Bob Evans man myself. Links, not paddies.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I amazed at your offer of a phone number. I'm good with email and will use that since it probably is more to both our liking. I will send you an email detailing what she has so far. She is looking through the PSI catalog for pen kits, but I already got her a 7mm mandrel. I think she is going to have a lot more toys, uh, I mean tools, than I do once she is able to make all the items she is looking at.

Marty, hope the pup is OK.


----------



## ssnvet

Ordered these yesterday…










Fixin' to do raised panels on daughter #2's hope chest build.

There's quite the spectrum out there. These cost me $105 at Amazon. I think I may have been able to get buy with a $50 Chinese made set, but my daughter is going to be working with me, and I have seen broken carbide shoot across the shop several times at work. Always count my blessings that no one has been standing in the wrong spot when that happens.

A.G.E. is Amana's new economy line. There's not a lot of info out there on them yet, but the A.G.E. line saw blades get very good reviews, and I'm trusting that Amana won't put their name on junk. My best guess is that these are from Taiwan and are the same as Grizzly's premium line, or Rockler's self branded line.

For my limited use, I didn't want to pony up ~$200 for CMT or Freud.


----------



## ssnvet

Slightly jealous that your wife is interested in wood working Chris.

If I bought my wife a lathe for Christmas, it would be about as fatal as buying her Tupperware (running joke in our family), and I would likely get hit over the head with it. But a lathe over the head would hurt more than a plastic salad bowel.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Good luck with your dog. My youngest daughter just had to put one of hers down last night. Very traumatic!


----------



## KTMM

On that note, I can say that I am semi-jealous Chris. My wife likes making things, just not in wood. She and my mother in law are grade A artists each in their own respect. My wife LOVES jewelry and making it. Shes into beads, she's even made her own from poly clay. As a matter of fact I joked about getting her some silver smiting stuff a while back and I may have painted myself into a corner on that one….


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I have to admit it was a gamble. She isn't timid and doesn't like to be told she can't do something, despite being very traditional in our way of living. I think I got the best of both worlds.

Raised panels will be great on your daughter's hope chest. I'll be interested in hearing how the bits perform.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, sorry to hear about your daughter's dog. Pets become a part of the family. While I don't treat my like kids, they do get spoiled.

Lucas, maybe you can get your wife to make you some metal tools? That would be a win-win.


----------



## KTMM

One other thing that comes to mind Chris. Do you remember that scene in Ghost where Patrick Swayze and Demi Moore are molding clay…... (It's ok if you don't, you're wife likely will) YOU CAN'T RE-ENACT THAT SCENE WITH A LATHE, because it's always a bad idea to walk up behind a woman armed with a gouge.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't woody, Lucas … I couldn't reenact that scene anyhow …. with the kids home.


----------



## KTMM

On the subject of animals, last year we had a cat and dog put down, both due to cancers. It's tough. I made a casket (pine box) for the cat and we burred her outside of a window she used to occupy. My childhood dog was the other and he was cremated. I've got a project to build a picture box for him, I want to carve a dog to go on top of it.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Their site says that their saw blades are made in Germany. Couldn't find the origin of the router bits. They look a lot like MLCS premium line Katana bits. In which case, they are from indeed from Taiwan. Good bits though.
I think the Katana set like your picture is close to $180. So, $150 is a deal.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a nice way to remember the pup. I have three cats burried in the back, but I don't have the same attachment to the cats. I still have a cat, but he will be our last. I have two labs, and they are incredible dogs. They will also be our last, but I think I will miss them when they are gone, unlike the cats.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Sorry about your girl's dog. 
It's a shame that a dog's life is not a lot longer. As you know, it's tough to let go.


----------



## GaryC

Slow movin this morning.. Only 16 outside. Makes it hard to do what's necessary…feeding animals. 
Thanks for all the well wishes. I have to call in a few minutes to get the date for sure. 
Andy, I really feel for your daughter. I hate losing a pet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surgery has been postponed for a month. Blood tests showed her as being anemic and her kidneys are a little weak. They have put her on some medication and a special diet for a month and they'll do the blood work again. She is back home, water and french fries have been consumed, (the last binge before the big diet) and she is now sleeping it off on the couch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer about all the dog days of winter….
For both man & beast!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Now that is one spoiled dog - grin. Hope the diet helps get everything straightened out and she gets ready for her surgery.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it right that a dog….
Takes a cat-nap???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'll be waitin' to hear how the A.G.E. holds up…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well this project will make 6 raised panels in Mahogany… so that's hardly any kind of torture test… but the reviews on some of the China bits report that they lose their edge after two panels. 8^o

Not all carbide is created equal…. and "micro-grain" C3 grade is actually the budget stuff.

Amana has a good write up their web site about their premium production bits….. though you need a background in metallurgy to really understand it.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff email sent,
Marty I hope the dog recovers well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for all the thoughts on Abby. She's 11yo, I know she doesn't have many left, but I gotta make them the best that I can…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## JL7

Actually had to "work" this morning…..that really puts a cramp in my bum lifestyle…...

Marty….my thoughts for Abby….she's a real cutie….

Sorry Andy for your daughters loss…..that's pretty sad…..

Dave - email received thanks…..good stuff!

*I think it's warmer here today than any of you!! * Gonna get above 30 today. That's almost 50 degrees warmer than yesterday…..CRAZY! But the snow is coming and then temps are diving back down…......

Matt….I'm curious too how those bits work out…..

Gotta go break something….BRB.


----------



## bandit571

Went outto start the van this morning…...NADA! POS!

WALKED the three blocks to the local Library to use the computer room, hmmm, three booksreported lost, need $40 for my card to work again? Signed on the computer as a "guest", onetimeonly BS.

Not a "good day" today, was up to 3 degrees outside, not counting a very stiff breeze. Tennis shoes got a little cold on the walk. Still have a three block walk back to the house, into the wind…

May just have to hibernate at home today. Have a few boards to mill up, anyway. Work will be tomorrow night, maybe..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Just walk home in the opposite direction….
Around the world will be longer….
But at least it won't be against the wind!!!

BTW: Where are my Mountain Dews???


----------



## ssnvet

On the home stretch… 2.5 hours to go…

I'm ready to drop face down on the couch and pass out, but we're having friends over for dinner.


----------



## bandit571

On ICE, of course!

Intend to finish a few off when I slide home, too.

Might have to walk bass-ackwards going home. Not much new to see anyway, all white out there

2-4" of the white crap tonight, then 40 mph winds added to it. Will be a real "Joy" to go towork tomorrow night, IF that Dodge will start…

Hibernation coming on, new a few Mountain Dews….( NOT MD44, either! As in Mogan David 44)

Now, IF that MD had a "G" in the middle…..


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Surely the store has better stuff than MGD. Heck, even Your "DEW" has to taste better than MGD.
Now, an MGD + JD depth charge would work.

If you and Randy quit drinking MD, I'm selling my Pepsi stock.


----------



## bandit571

Plasti-Pak won't let me. Half their orders are for Mountain Dew bottles..

Prefer Guiness, or Killians Irish Stout. I do know that MD tastes better than Little King's Cream Ale ( 7 oz from hell) around here.

Gas bill for the house= $385??? Furnace and water heater only…Yipe!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm learning that the older I get, the more I need my glasses…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You need to get you a new gas bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got more snow coming in tonight. Looks like more JD plow time followed by a JD warmer…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, if it makes you feel better, you would have to add another $100 to the bill to make it close to my NY gas bill.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Those glasses will improve anyone's vision.

Bandit, +1 on the Killian's. Not so much on the Guiness.


----------



## ssnvet

so what's wrong with MGD as in Miller Genuine Draft? It's the only Miller Beer product I actually like. But then again, I working my way through a 30 pack of Bud (NOT Bud Light)

Tonight's guests are tea totallers though… so I'll be a good boy and drink tea.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris I hear ya I'm on the monthly budget and my NG bill is over 200 a month


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Bandit do they offer a monthly budget. I used to get 6-700 winter bills so I had to budget mine


----------



## ssnvet

Hey…. at least you guys can get natural gas…. I've got a 24" Nova Scotia to Boston pipeline passing by, with a station within 3/4 mile of my house… but not a drop of it for me (or anyone else in town).

LPG @ $2.75/gal aint cheap. But at least I'm not burning #2

I burn as much wood as I can to keep the gas bill down, but we use it for cooking, hot water and heat.


----------



## ssnvet

I haven't seen the top 3 or top 15 in a week.

I assumed the site was broke, but others talk as if they can see them.

Can you guys see them on the home page?


----------



## DIYaholic

No "Top 15" visible on my tablet….
No ads either 7 I don't have padlock!!!

My landlord/boss/friend pays the NG bill….
I can crank up the heat!!!

Marty,
Those glasses may not improve eyesight, but….
They do make everyone else look better and seem more interesting!!!

I'm in the lair….
Making pen blanks….
No if I only had a pen, in order to make notes for next time!!!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, It's all a matter of personal taste, I guess. MGD, or any Millers product, just tastes nasty, to me. 
My wife loves Blue Moon and an orange slice. I can't stand the stuff. But I like a Hefeweizen and orange on a summer day. 
La Batts, Moose head, Rolling Rock, Yuengling and a number of Mexican beers, not to include Corona, are better to my taste.


----------



## JL7

I used to have to visit Juarez Mexico fairly frequently for work and as soon as you cross the Rio Grande, you understand clearly why you don't drink the water…...this was my choice of beverage:


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the Hospital. Got all my pre-op tests done. Surgery is Monday. At least I've got the week end.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hate BEER….
That's why I drink Michelob Light!!!


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Here's hoping for a smooth operation and every thing is AOK tomorrow. 
Are you expecting a stay in the hospital?


----------



## lightcs1776

To all of you who drink MGD or Michelob light … repent!!! Blue Moon is pretty good, in my opinion, but forget the orange. When I go to Ft. Gordon for duty I will get plenty of Sweetwater IPA, which is an excellent ale. Magic Hat also makes some good beers, as does Mendocino Brewery.

As for Randy's Grand Marnier … I looked at the price. It will be a long time before I see it at my house.

Gary, hope all goes well on Monday. Never fun to be in the hospital.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I go in Monday and come out Tuesday. One night in the hospital.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I hate beer too randy. 
That's why I drink tequila and rum.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Together?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I can recall when I had Patron tequila as a sample at a local package store. I decided right then and there that I would never go back to drinking Jose Quervo. Then I saw the price. It was a shocker. So, I don't drink Patron on those rare occasions I drink tequila.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
If you are still here….
How long do you let 5 minute epoxy set up, for the brass tube insertion, before turning the blanks???


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I've had Magic Hat a few times….
Did you know that it is brewed just down the road from me!!!

Gary,
Enjoy the weekend!!!
Is there a significant recovery/recuperation period???


----------



## lightcs1776

Do they offer tours of the brewery? I've never toured one, but I hear it is pretty interesting.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I think primarily just a couple of weeks. Gotta wear the bag for 7-8 days. Then diapers until I quit leaking. Guess I'll have to get a bottle to go along with the diapers….


----------



## Gene01

I'll be thinking of ya, Gary, and wishing you the best.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I hope you get to breast feed &....
You may as well go ahead and pout, cry, and suck your thumb!!!
Bummer on the recoup….

Chris,
Yes, they do offer tours, but I haven't taken it yet….
I have toured the Budweiser Brewery….
Twice in Tampa and once in Williamsburg(?), Virginia


----------



## GaryC

Gene, Thanks.. Wanna take my place??


----------



## lightcs1776

I wouldn't let anyone know you toured Budweiser. You'll have to let me know how the Magic Hat tour is once you go. That is what is called quality ale - not beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Regarding the Bud Tour….
Free beer is FREE BEER!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Are you just doin' that to get out of work???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Last time I stepped on the scale, I noticed my diet beer wasn't working…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I've been retired for several years….. Not getting out of anything except my comfort zone


----------



## Gene01

Nope, Gary. I have a terrible allergy to hospitals.


----------



## GaryC

Shucks….


----------



## lightcs1776

Free beer is only good if it is quality beer. I believe in less quantity and more quality.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The diet beer ain't the problem….
It's all the sammies at lunch!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Hang in there Gary. We're all pulling for your quick recovery.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks Andy. There is an upside to this. No more digital exams, no more blood draws for PSA

Randy, I think it's all that deer he's eating and not sharing


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, Marty is a glutton.
Now we just need to….
Administer his punishment!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy. Spent the day running errands with my mother-in-law. Realtor, apartment rental etc. at 89 she's decided this is the last winter she wants to be in her house. Hubby elected to stay home with the kids knowing that these things are easier for me in that it's not my childhood home. He still owes me.

Marty - I thought dogs were supposed to look like their owners. That can't be true because your dog is cute.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene- hospital called today. My next biopsy attempt is next week. I will get up and walk out if 1-same radiologists are there or 2- they decide to go down through a vein. 
Gary gets the prize this week though….. As long as they poke the hole in the right place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, no idea about the epoxy. 
Five minute being in the name sort of suggests…....
Seriously though, I rough the tubes and use extra thick CA glue.

Long night out tonight. 
Lisa decided she needed a break from everything. 
Kids are at daughter's new apartment. 
Other grown kids are at home with instruction to not dare call us unless the house is already burned to the ground. 
We've eaten. 
Waiting on the live band to take the stage again. 
Got a room for the night.

Confession. 
I'm posting because this music in this bathroom I'm sitting on the toilet in is terrible.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to know that you are no longer full of $#!T….
Enjoy the rest of your night!!!

Oh, and thanks for the "lack" of information….
I'm giving it over night to set.
I was going to use CA, but I don't know how thick the HF stuff is.
Looks like I'll be ordering some extra thick & medium CA glue….


----------



## ssnvet

Uhm….. I think it's William that "dealt it"

Fun evening with friends…. Got to hear stories about my wife's antics in HS, and how she almost cut off my friends thumb with round nose school scissors when he dared her to do it! Those crazy Irish women!

Dump run in the a.m. And clean up shop time after.

Time now for a libation :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'll join you for a libation….


----------



## ssnvet

Mine's a White Russian :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Celebrating the Olympics are you???

My standard Mich Light….


----------



## GaryC

Randy, most of that 5 min epoxy cures in 1 hr.


----------



## lightcs1776

Libations are long done. Time to get some sleep. I'm picking up several boards of ash in the morning, maybe some maple as well.

Sandra, good luck with the redo on the tests. I still think you should make them go through the same procedure if they can't get it right.

Have a good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Thanks.
I had read the label and it stated a 5 minute setup, a 30 minute wait for handling & 24 hours for a full cure.
I was mostly just curious, as I probably wasn't going to turn them today anywayt (which I didn't).

I used the setup time to get to know my new lathe accessories, clean up the shop and do a little rearranging.
Provided the forecasted snow stays on schedule, I'll turn the blanks tomorrow….


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all sleep well….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Marty, I had to smile about the 10 o'clock food and drink limit. Our boys had this sort of hurt look on their faces when they had to skip breakfast because one of them was going to the vet. I remember having fuzzy faces on my knee and huge sighs (as only a disappointed dog can do). Good luck with Abby, and I hope she's good with taking meds. With Kippy we could grab his jaw and fire it down the old cake hole. With Kirkie we had to be sneaky and being sneaky with a dog is a time consuming and thankless job.

Randy, 5 minutes should do it as long as you have the tube scuffed and your epoxy is still fresh (learned that the hard way). I've used medium CA as well but I've also had the tube get stuck before it's all the way in the wood, so I prefer the epoxy. I believe that the sticking too fast problem has to do with the moisture in the wood-not sure though.

Good luck to everyone with medical issues, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Animals too.

Need more coffee, anybody up yet?


----------



## Gene01

Doe, I'll join ya. Been up an hour. Since 4 am here. Wife and I on the 2nd pot. 
Our, sadly departed old dog, had hip problems and we gave him meds in capsules. We had to pull them apart and pour the contents in a couple spoonfuls of cottage cheese. We tried just hiding the whole thing in the cottage cheese and found the capsule all alone in the bowl after he finished off the cottage cheese.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

Coffee is brewing, so I'm up but, not awake….

Doe good to know, I think I'll stay with the epoxy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny how clever dogs are. I have one, the black lab, that would eat a pill without swallowing. She is like a machine. The other requires us to put it in a roll or dough or just cram it down her throat and hold her mouth shut.

Y'all have a safe and enjoyable day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast & coffee have been consumed….
Does that mean I've earned myself a nap???

Dogs must be smart.
They have no job, yet….
Have a house…
Are prepared & served food…
Provided full medical…
They're doing better than me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Breakfast at my house was sweet! My 11 year old surprised us by making breakfast. Eggo waffles with bananas and blueberry's, along with OJ. Pretty cool.

And yes, dogs are very smart. They look at you with those sad puppy eyes and get a treat just about every time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary keeping you in my prayers my friend ,

things are looking up finally new toy came in yesterday cant wait to get my 220 plug and it tuned up and some good blades










Marty pray your dog get better ,i know how much yhey become a family member and hurts to see them ill


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice, Eddie. Can't wait to see it all set up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I just got up. 
I don't remember the last time I slept past daylight if I wasn't sick or down in my back. 
Of course I also don't remember the last time I went out and stayed out till two in the morning. 
Ya'll ain't gonna believe this. 
This night is only the second (that's with a 2) time in close to fifteen years of marriage that Lisa and I have had a night alone with no kids. 
Usually when we go out we wind up at some point in the evening having to rush hone early for some emergency, usually something that should have easily been solved without calling us.

My daughter got her own apartment about a month ago. 
She watched the younger boys last night. 
I hate to say I have favorites, but lately it seems my little girl is the only on if the grown youngins that learned most of the life lessons I tried teaching them. 
She isn't exactly living the queen's life, but she is forging her own way in the world as an independent adult. 
She works, goes to college, and would rather do without some life's luxuries than to ask for help.

Ok. 
I'm rambling. And I see Lisa beginning to stir. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## GaryC

That's great, Eddie. They even sent you some wood to practice on…..


----------



## Gene01

That's a sweet saw there,eddie. And they sent you some lumber, too. Nice!
Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## lightcs1776

Keep rambling, William. It's good to know there are other families like mine. Until recent years, the only "dating" my wife and I did was when we would go grocery shopping without the kids. They would still call with questions like "so and so has been on the computer all morning, can I go on?"


----------



## superdav721

Hey Gary get outside this week end. being stuck in the house would KILL ME.
Good luck.
NIght before your surgery, get a sharpie and make a dotted line then an arrow with cut here written under it.

Eddie got a saw!
nice


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Abby is a cutie, looks more like my wife, Otto on the other hand, is a schnauzer with a bad hair day…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, is that a band saw?
So that means I have to get to Monroe to pick up that huge one on your back porch. 
I so want to bring that beast back to life.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, The pills we just hide in a hot dog. she also has a liquid med that we just pour on a piece of bread…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I need ya to come up here and drive the JD….. (the green one)


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I'll be out this week end. Even some shop time. Melissa is off today and tomorrow so, no rest for me….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Congrats!!!
Good to see you will be getting back to making' dust.

William,
Glad you and the better 3/4's had a great night!!!

This tablet is working out nicely….
I'm able to spend time in the Lair & virtual reality, all at the same time.


----------



## bandit571

Slowly getting snowed in here

Winds to hit 40 mph today, and making dring anywhere….."FUN"

Hoping we get to a level three snow emergency, I can stay home tonight from work.

Warmed up to 25 degrees today, makes the wind chill a little better.

Sharpening lathe tools: All I used was a simple grinder. Just took my time, no need to rush things. 
Sharpening plane irons, and chisels: Went out and bought a 12×12 chunk of very smooth and flat floor tile. Glued down a few strips of sandpaper. Dribble a bit of 3in1 oil, put a blade in the honing guide,and away we go.

Randy: You NEED to buy more Mountain Dews, I am about out, again…


----------



## DIYaholic

I posted a question….
Are my turning tools sharp enough???
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57463


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I have plenty of Mountain Dew for you.
Just head to your local store….
Tell them I sent you!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Eddie got a new toy…na, na-na, na-na-na!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I know for a fact that I haven't sharpened my wife's lathe tools sharp enough. Problem is two fold. First, I don't know what I am doing. Second, I don't know what sharp looks like or feels like for lathe tools.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Eddie beautiful bandsaw. Which model is that?
Will glad to hear you got out of the house for some alone time. Nice to have a date night once in a while. We all love our kids but I think you deserve at least one night every 7 1/2 years


----------



## bandit571

When I tried to get a skew chisel for the lathe sharp, found out it needed a "burr" on the edge to work better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive is plowed and waiting for the next arctic blast. Now maybe a nap and then sneak out to the WoodShack…..


----------



## HamS

I'm sitting in the living room watching it snow. I'll have to dig out for church, maybe, the county has been declared Red for no travel except for emergency vehicles.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the tip, Bandit. I'm still looking for a cheap grinder. I may settle for a harbor freight 8" grinder if Home Depot doesn't get the $30 6" Ryobi in stock. I just can't see spending $100+ on a single purpose grinder. I'm sharpening on the sanding disk that is part of the lathe until I get the grinder.

Snowing and cold today. Like Ham, I'll probably have to plow the drive to get to service tomorrow. Roads are pretty slick.

I picked up 43 bft of ash for my bench top and saw a lot of folks going to fast for the conditions, sliding around. I also picked up another 9' board of cherry, just because it looked nice. I'm going to go down and start planing the boards for the bench build. I already know I am going to have to work through the strong desire to set aside some of the wood, thinking it is too nice to be used as a bench top.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, maybe because this is the first time I have planed any boards for real use, but I thought I would share the new (dried) ash.

Before the planer










After the planer









I feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Ain't that a great feeling!!!

I'm down in the Lair….
Playing, err working at the lathe!

My lathe must be busticated…
Everything is coming out square!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Sure is, Randy. I am now looking at 25 1" thick boards, ready to be made into a bench top. However, my wife wants to cut her pieces out for her bowl, so work on the bench will have to be on hold. I'm OK with that. I don't want to slow down her enthusiasm.

Edit: and I still want pics, even if it's square.


----------



## bandit571

Last time I even ran the lathe









was to make a few knobs for a few planes…..out of Walnut


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the walnut, Bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I may have some voyeuristic shots later….
Grand Marnier shots for sure!!!

Bandit,
Have a few Mountain Dews and get back on that lathe!!!

I'm headed back to the lathe, for my first attempt at a pen….


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh no, I'm a married man … no voyeuristic shots for me. The Grand Marnier, however, should definitely be sent my way. I'm going to have to either win the lottery or wait for a very special occasion before I spend that kind of money on something that will just exit a while later. And I don't play the lottery. But, I save a buck every time.


----------



## superdav721

For lathe tool sharpening a 8 inch is better. When the 6 inch gets worn to 5.5 it causes major problems.


----------



## JL7

Mighty fine looking lumber pile there Chris…....have some fun with it. I could have said mighty fine piece of ash, but thought better of it…...

Also - I'm with Dave….go with 8" grinder…...this one is cheaper than the last time I posted the link…..

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085191/43773/Rikon-8in-Slow-Speed-Grinder.aspx


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I keep those comments for the Mrs. I make sure I am *very* clear in my pronunciation when talking to the kids about it. Anyhow, I will definitely get more ash. I really like the look of how it come out. I'm wondering if I can layer it three deep rather than putting it's side. I hate the idea of hiding the grain.

Thanks to both Dave and Jeff for the grinder advice. I think I'll surprise my wife with the one Jeff linked to, but it still hurts to pay out that kind of cash for a grinder. I didn't pay that much for the ash and cherry I brought home today. However, I'll deal with the pain once and get over it when I know she is happy with her turning. Maybe they'll have a military discount or I can find a coupon that will work with the sale.


----------



## superdav721

Chris look for the ones with high speed steel grinding stones already on them. For the cost of the stone you get them and a grinder to.
The gray stones are made for carbon steel.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's a win! I signed up for woodcraft and they sent me a 10% coupon. Now I feel better. Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, is that the white wheels?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
They generally come in either blue or white. I went with the white, but they are more expensive.


----------



## lightcs1776

The one with the Rikon is white, so it seems like a decent deal. Sadly, I deal in colors. If the network is red, life is bad. If it is green, life is good. Of course, that is a bit over simplified.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I would jump on that deal. I think I paid between $25.00 - $50.00 just for my wheels!!!
You won't regret the purchase.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm living up to my "signature line"....

One pen down….
Many more to go!!!

To the lathe….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, it's in the electronic cart. Now if I can find a free shipping coupon too …

How's the pen turning? Did the epoxy setup OK?


----------



## gfadvm

60 and beautiful here today. Split firewood (spalted and curly maple!) all morning then sawed some BIG maple logs on the mill this afternoon. Found some curly grain (my first). All in all a good day.

Sandra, My MIL is also 89 and as independent as a hog on ice.

eddie, Is that the 17" Grizz like I have?

TIP: When you have to give your dogs pills, get some "Pill Pockets". They love them! My daughter turned me on to these.


----------



## lightcs1776

Aw, Andy … talking about beautiful curly maple but not letting us enjoy a picture of it. Glad you have some though.


----------



## KTMM

I was up last night working out issues with the deck build that would make it not be up to code. I had to rework the blasted beam and bearer system. That required that materials be taken back and swapped for other materials. I arrived at my grandfather's place around 7 this morning. I don't currently have a truck so I had to wait for my brother to get there, at 9 (who needs an 8 start time). We unloaded tools and headed to Lowes. We managed to get back with the needed materials around 11. Everybody worked till 4, only getting the beams and bearers cut and lined up before quitting time.










I should have 3-4 helpers for 4 or some odd hours tomorrow. I have all the joists and hanger locations marked. We'll have to cut and install those tomorrow hopefully. Also there are stairs, rails and 45 degree braces to cut and install….

PHEW, I'm already wore out.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…. Just got back from taking the kids to a dance show. We got the tickets as a Christmas present. Stopped for Italian on the way home. I sure miss the kids menu, but I guess they have to grow up eventually. Got home just as the snow started.

Eddie, I think your gonna love that band saw. Good for you!

Andy…, still jealous for the Wood Mizer. Maybe some day. Got to get the kids on their merry way first.

Chris…,don't jump into gluing up your top until you think it all the way through. Consider ripping to uniform width, and then gluing up either two 12" sections or three 8" sections, and then run the glued up sub-assemblies through the planer to get them all exactly the same height. Then you can glue the sub-assemblies up. This may save you some serious effort getting the final top flat. I saw this procedure detailed in American Woodworker once. I'll see if I can find the issue and send it to you.

No shop time for me (unless you count emptying the trash cans) as I had to make a huge dump run and then restock the salt and sand.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
It's not nice to mention "60 and beautiful" here" *&* curly maple…..
When wind chills will be -20° and reclaimed flooring is chucked up!!!

Chris,
Epoxy cured fine & the pens are spinning!!!

Gotta go….


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, the biggest issue is if the boards would be OK laying flat instead of on their edge. I like your idea of gluing them up in stages and of using the planer on the sections.

Lucas, it is a lot of work, but laying the base will make the remaining work go easier.

Randy, sounds like you are moving forward fast on those pens.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's the link Chris… About half way down the page…


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, It's not much to look at in its rough sawn state and I can't plane it until it dries for a few months. THEN I can do pics. Patience is not my best attribute but without a kiln to dry wood faster, I just have to saw more while I'm waiting.

Randy, It was 8 degrees here yesterday with 40 mph wind out of the North! Today, sunny and 60. Tomorrow? Who knows?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

What's up everyone. Just got back from a little plowing. The snow wasn't much. Having a wonderful cup of coffee. Lucas the deck is looking good. Keep the pics going. Check out my Facebook page I think I have a few decks on there. Like I said, they're kinda my weakness. I dono what it is. Lunacy I guess


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I'll definitely do it in sections. Thanks for the link. Do you think it would be as sturdy if the boards were laid flat instead of on edge? I'd really like to keep the grain visible. It's really nice.

Andy, I completely understand about fresh cut lumber. For some reason ( actually I know the reason - I'm green to woodworking) I always think of wood as I would see it at Home Depot or the local lumber yard.


----------



## GaryC

50's here today. Weather guy says 64 for tomorrow. Hope he's right. No real work done….just cleaning and honey-do's 
Andy, I think there's another cold snap coming your way. It usually hits here the next day. Come-on Spring!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Another pen down….*


----------



## lightcs1776

Good job, Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Chris.
You might want to hold off on the "good job" part….
You haven't seen them yet!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I'm afraid you're right. I wish those Northerners would keep that cold up there where it belongs. They are used to it. Our blood is too thin and our water pipes not well enough protected.

I really need to burn the refuse from the wood splitting but after Monte's disaster I'm just a bit nervous!

Nite all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Andy.

Randy, anytime you do something you learn from it. You learn the most from the mistakes. Therefore it is a good job, regardless of how it looks. And it probably looks pretty good.

Gary, I can't wait until we see 50's around here. Maybe by the end of March.

Wife has the layers glued up for her first bowl on the lathe. It's time for bed. Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Andy…

Good night Chris…

Good night John Boy…


----------



## Gene01

That's going to be a nice deck, Lucas.

Monte's experience scares me too, Andy. Want any fires to be waaay away from the shop and house.

Two in one day, Randy? You're hooked. No 12 step programs for turnalholics. You're doomed.

Chris, I you lay them flat, what happens when one cups or twists? Put 'em on edge. Makes a far better bench.

It's supposed to be be 60º here tomorrow Gary. Then up and down a few degrees for the rest of the week. This has been the mildest winter I've seen here….so far.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marianne …

OK. so I got caught up looking for free shipping coupons at Woodcraft. The 10% coupon doesn't apply to sale items, so I was hoping to bypass shipping expenses.

Gene, thanks for the recommendation. On edge it will be. Glue-up should start tomorrow,.

Now I am really going to get some sleep or I will be snoring during the pastor's sermon tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW!!! I loved my first time!!


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends,

Well the churches around here have cancelled services for the day and the roads are red. I guess I will just have to go out to the shop and see if I can get it warm enough to do some useful work. Yesterday, I stripped wallpaper. Not exactly wood work, but the more of the remodeling tasks I get done, the quicker I can get to wood working. I did get several stain and two coats of varnish on the shelf for the jacket hanging nook.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all.

Ham, does that mean you're not helping plow the drive? I'm heading out into the cold right now. Church is still a go in this neck of the woods.

Randy, pens look great. Must of been a year spent studying the art of pen turning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning yall

Lucus its looking good ,you will enjoy the deck ,hope we can get to gather at Williams when i get over there meet Dave and Marty there last time great people

Andy that is the 17" Grizz with the cast iron wheels ,it had good reviews how you like yours?

William i tried to sell that saw when i was waiting on my SS but couldnt ,but kinda glad now still going to restore it and use it . hope to make it out there soon as i get caught up onevery thing ,puting some new light in the shop and on the look out for a drum sander.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Ham and Chris church is still a go here too dont make it as often as i like but do study his Word and try to keep on the straight and narrow when i dont i always get stuck in the ditch


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Eddie. I'm all for chuch, but a relationship with Jesus is more than church. I'm cautious on getting into religious debates, but Bible study is certainly important.

Enjoy that saw. Looks like it has plenty of power. Nice to see things are getting better for you.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I have really enjoyed my 17" Extreme Series Grizz. The only changes I have made to it are: made a safety 'paddle' over the switch to shut it down quickly. And I added a Carter stabilizer when I was really into bandsaw boxes and using skinny blades. The Carter adapter to make the Stabilizer fit this saw is kind of a rip off and I would make my own if I had it to do over. The new Timberwolf resaw blades have worked really well for me. A little pricy but supposed to outlast their conventional blades 10:1. I called Timberwolf and told them what I wanted to cut and they told me what would be the best blade for the job. They haven't steered me wrong yet! I still want to try those blades Jeff is using as I've heard nothing but good about them.

I'm off to feed the horses and play on the sawmill as soon as it gets light enough to see!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, now…. Been suckin' down the coffee. Looking forward to a good day. Hope y'all have a great day. May even get a little glue work done. 
Randy, nice pens. 
No problem with Church here. Nothing happening weather wise to call a halt to services.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning to all the fine folks of Stumpyville,

Just cold here, no snow, so no need to salt….
Felt good to sleep in!!!
Coffee being consumed.

Chris,
Thanks for the kudos.
I spent the year listening/reading all of William's ramblings in his turning blog.
I'll give him all the credit for my successes….
And the blame for my future epic failures!!!

Gary,
Thanks! Now go enjoy your coffee….


----------



## lightcs1776

Gotta appreciate Wiiliams help with turning. His advice sure has helped my wife get a big, big start.

Epic failures? Nonsense. They are great learning lessons … unless repeated over and over again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
William's help, is at the heart of LJs….
The fact that everyone is willing, err WANTS to share their woodworking knowledge and experiences, is why this is such a great site. It really defines the character of the members here. We, on this thread, have just taken it a step further and share all that life envelopes!!!

Yes, an epic failure….
Is an unsuccessful attempt, that you do not learn from!!!


----------



## JL7

Well stated Randy…...

Nice start on the deck Lucas…..

And Eddie, you suck with new 17" extreme series with cast iron wheels…......wow…..


----------



## HamS

Morning again,

I wasn't going to shovel out the drive until it quits snowing, but youngest son has to get to work. I will at least knock down the drift so he can get out.

Eddie,

I think we all echo the comment of Chris. Religious debates are pretty much pointless. People have their minds pretty well made up. I am a musician and the church is about the last place that you can get public group singing. There is something about making music with a group of people that brings people together.

I am working on my $5 bandsaw I got at an auction. I am making new guides from brass rod because they really are not available. The saw is a 12" Sears from the 50's. The tires are in good shape and all the parts are working. It has cast iron wheels and the motor is in good shape. Unfortunately I cannot get Carter guides for it. However, I am not sure about the economics of spending $170 on a $5 saw.

I have some varnish drying on a piece and a glue up in the clamps. I don't want to raise anymore dust so I am taking a break.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, I have pretty strong opinions in both politics and religion. Iam more than happy to ddiscuss them one on one, and really appreciated Eddie's comment about studying the bible (and hope people won't be overly shy about their faith or politics).


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Back from Sunday meeting and stuffed with left over lasagna (my wife makes "to die for" lasagna).

Parenting challenges always seem to rear their ugly heads on Sunday in our home :^(

My theological treatise for the day…. Anyone who doesn't subscribe to the doctrine of original sin probably doesn't have kids 8^o I don't know where else they get some of this "stuff". Let's just say that TV privlages have been suspended and the little darlings will have to enjoy their day cleaning their rooms.

Going to relax for a bit and then take on organizing the shop after the rabbit hutch tornado build.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is over….
Kids? What are those???

Back to the lathe….


----------



## ssnvet

Taking a potato chip and beer brake from shop cleanup. 2 solid hours and I'm about half done.

Does anybody else struggle with not knowing what to do with odd ball hardware? I think I'm ready to just throw it all in a box and shove it onto a bottom shelf somewhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Your welcome to come over to my place to clean the shop & organize the hardware!!!

You do know that you can't get rid of the hardware…
You'll need it a week after the garbage truck hauls it way!!!

I thought the kids were on clean up detail???


----------



## ssnvet

Th kids are NOT going to organize my shop… It's called the MAN cave for a reason!


----------



## superdav721

Chris .
Grey
pink 
white
are for carbon steel.
Each color up is a little better wheel. Pink is better than grey and white is better than pink.
Blue is for HSS
But check each manufacturer. Colors change sometimes with type and grade.
Some of the wheels are for exotic steels.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave. That clears it up quite a bit.


----------



## HamS

I shovelled things out and now am watching the Pro bowl. I got some shop work done too.


----------



## gfadvm

Had a visit from LJ CFrye and her husband today. Nice folks. Sent them home with a LOAD of cherry trim and molding I had been hoarding. Got more maple logs converted to lumber today! Weather was unbelievable! Sunny and 70!!!

Ham, I have made guide blocks from hard maple for a little BS. They lasted for years. One piece with a slot in it served as guide and thrust bearings.


----------



## JL7

Ham…..same "snow" problem going on here…..now the winds are crazy…...and another week of cold…...

Good for you Andy….visitors, great weather and Maple…...sounds like a pretty great day…..

I use wood guide blocks also in my big saw….I got some Lignum Vitae blanks for a buck and they work well…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, I think I've caught up on the posts.

Andy - "My MIL is also 89 and as independent as a hog on ice." Okay, I can just imagine the drawl when you're saying that. Great expression.

Marty - Yes, Otto reaffirms the whole dog looking like owner thing. (although he's kinda cute too.) My dog is really homely, so I guess I better drop the topic altogether.

I had a 5 hour white knuckle drive today getting back from Nova Scotia. When the transports are driving in the middle of the two highway lanes because the frozen slush ridges are too dangerous, it makes for a scary drive.

Glad to be home. Drs appointments this week leading up to biopsy number 2. Hoping to get some shop time before I'm laid up again.

Did Gary have his surgery or is that tomorrow??


----------



## JL7

Sandra - good to see you made it home safe….....scary stuff. We've been waiting for a sander review!

Good luck with doc next week, hope you set them straight….

I believe Gary is going in tomorrow…....hope all goes well Gary…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Jeff - yes, I'm anxious to fire up the sander also. Been a crazy few weeks. Of course the shop has to be tidy first. Then and only then can I open the packaging (slight OCD tendencies, but I think we all do)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - great to see that your shop is soon to be up and running again.

Ham - the music is important to me also. Was at a service in Nova Scotia - long sermon, overdone slightly off key music. It was torturous.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just ordered the woodworkers fighting cancer t shirt on woodwhisperer.com. My mom has been fighting cancer for over a year now. She's been to hell and back and I love that I can get a t shirt that supports that. Looking forward to getting it. For anyone who is fighting or has family or friends fighting cancer. My heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers everyday. Cancer sucks but always remember that people are strong. Keep fighting. Sorry for the sappy stuff but I really hope we can beat the "C" word soon. The drs told my mother there was nothing they can do, so she's in a trial at Mt Sinai hospital in Manhattan that seems promising. They're not calling it a cure yet but hopefully it's a big step. God bless everyone still fighting and their families who support that fight


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just ordered the woodworkers fighting cancer t shirt on woodwhisperer.com. My mom has been fighting cancer for over a year now. She's been to hell and back and I love that I can get a t shirt that supports that. Looking forward to getting it. For anyone who is fighting or has family or friends fighting cancer. My heart goes out to you. You are in my prayers everyday. Cancer sucks but always remember that people are strong. Keep fighting. Sorry for the sappy stuff but I really hope we can beat the "C" word soon. The drs told my mother there was nothing they can do, so she's in a trial at Mt Sinai hospital in Manhattan that seems promising. They're not calling it a cure yet but hopefully it's a big step. God bless everyone still fighting and their families who support that fight


----------



## lightcs1776

Sappy study is OK. We all know folks who have faced difficult times. I'll pray for your mom.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

Sandra,
Don't bother cleaning first….
You are just going to make a mess with the sander!!!

Ham,
You are more than welcome to over to Vermont…
We gotz snow to shovel!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - sounds like your mother has a good son!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah Randy - the shop needs to be clean so that I can see how much dust my luxury sander actually produces.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Sandra. Mom deserves. She's always been there for me. Even in my stupid teenager years  I gotta say I'm pretty thrilled with this trial she's on. If it continues to be effective it might change the way we treat cancer. I pray it works not just for her but for everyone. No one deserves to go that way.


----------



## JL7

Hey Greg, sorry to hear about your Mom, I pray that new treatment is the trick….....


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Jeff. I'll tell ya if it works. It might be the trick for cancer in general. Fingers crossed


----------



## superdav721

Aint somebody having surgery tomorrow?
I hope it all works out or in or what ever direction it needs to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, You're doin' a great job keeping that snow up there. Now see if you can send it back to Jeff…..


----------



## GaryC

Wow… lots of posting today. Takes a while to catch up
Yes… surgery is tomorrow. One night in the hospital then back home.
Greg, I'm with you on fighting that cancer thing….
Andy, you're having too much fun. By the way, the Houston area is getting ice/snow. Now, that's just weird


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Nothing but thoughts of success and cures!!!

*74*,
If you did a better job of cleaning in the first place….

Gary,
Hoping for the best here, for you, your surgeon and the outcome!!!

Marty,
Maybe we can send the snow to Sandra….
& she can repurpose her sawdust sucker into a snow sucker!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary sorry to hear about the surgery. Hope all goes well. Quick recovery

How was everyone's weekend???


----------



## KTMM

Thanks for the encouragement on the deck guys and gals. We got the joists hung, but it was too dark to get a picture. I got out there after lunch and ALL of the same family members that helped yesterday showed up to help for a few hours again today. Not all of the joists are flush, but they are in hangers and cross-nailed, so I think we'll pass the building inspector tomorrow. I hope, anyway.
Before he shows we have to put in 45 degree braces, which is what I'll be working on early tomorrow. After that we're going to build the stairs and cut all the pieces for the hand rails. We have a lot of 2×4's to split…...


----------



## ssnvet

Thoughts and prayers for a successful outcome Gary.


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas…. Sounds like things are going well. I'm surprised their so involved with inspections for a free standing deck. Up here you'd pull the permit and they'd come buy when your done and say "looks good".

Just finished watching "Gifted Hands: The Ben Carson Story".... Excellent movie!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a little something, that kept me busy today….


----------



## ssnvet

Careful Randy, people might get the idea that you can write and read and ask you to do all kinds of things 8^o


----------



## KTMM

Well, after reviewing a few documents, it looks like my cousin and myself tomorrow will be pulling nails out of joist hangers to fix gaps on a few boards a couple of over-eager family members nailed in today. I was just saying yesterday not to ever complain about volunteers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Not to worry. I have a foolproof plan to get out of that….
I'll tell you all about it later!!!

Lucas,
Volunteers are wonderful….
They are great gophers…..


----------



## JL7

Been there done that Lucas…..good luck on the rework…..

Seems Randy may be sliding down that slippery slope…..


----------



## KTMM

Copy that, Randy. I have one brother that's worked construction, but most of his work has been residential and commercial glass. My cousin has done a/c work, but that's about it. One way or the other we'll all be weekend carpenters by the time this is over with.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff….
I don't slide down slippery slopes….
I have TONS of salt at my disposal!!!

Lucas,
Helpers with just enough knowledge….
To be dangerous!!!

In the end, it's about family working with family, for family!!!
As long as it is safe & passes inspection, then all is good.


----------



## JL7

Speaking of salt…..my garage floor is now bright white…...which would be cool if you were looking for a bright white floor…....

This nasty weather business is really whipping up here again…...closed all the schools again tomorrow. They're saying 55 below wind chills…...then that natural gas pipeline exploded in Canada and is affecting a *ton* of folks who can't heat their house…....now that's some scary stuff…...

Sunny and 70 huh…......?


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, there is a tad bit of snow headed my way.
That means….
I'll be waking at 4:00am, checking to see that we didn't get any….
Then go salting around 7:00am!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Internet flaky lately.

Randy, that's really funny, you're right-dogs are really smart. Congratulations of the really nice pens. Don't forget to come up for air every now and then.

William, your daughter is a gem. Most kids these days don't come close to her

Chris, I don't know if this helps at all but get the angle right, and get rid of any wavy bits. Somewhere I read that if you see sparks from the edge, it's sharp. Oh, and there's no need to press too hard. I agree with Dave, if you can manage it, go for 8 inch. Especially if you're learning.

Randy and Chris, William *is *the heart of LJ. If you need help, he's there. His rambles are educational and entertaining. There's a lot of stuff I wouldn't have tried without his help.

Matt, have a container for the leftovers. If it's too full, pour out some of the old stuff. You can only sort so much. When we moved to our current house, I had a bin labelled "if you can't find it, it's probably here". Worked great.

Greg, my thoughts and prayers are with your mother.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning all - With all the weird weather here, the horrible fire in Quebec, natural gas explosion etc etc. I'm grateful to wake up in my toasty warm house. Checking the school district website - no cancelations today.

Be careful Randy - the more you do, the more that will be expected of you..


----------



## HamS

Good morning all,

Barrow. AK 7F
LAFontaine, IN 0F something is wrong with that piture.

The drive drifted in a little, so my back muscles will get a chance to loosen up before I go to work and sit for 8 hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning people & Marty,

Doe,
When I come up for air….
Can I also have some bread & water?

*74*,
You can always expect me to…..
Let me get back to you on that!


----------



## DIYaholic

The forecasted snow has not arrived yet.
Looks like I awoke early, for no reason.
Oh wait, COFFEE!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Coffee just finished. Wish some of y'all were closer, I'd pour you a cup. Actually, I wouldn't wish for anyone to live here. Wish I lived closer to y'all and I'd pour you a cup.

One kid was sick last night, so up a couple times, especially since the wife isn't feeling all that good either. I need a bigger mug this morning.

Sandra, glad you're not effected by the fires. Enjoy the toasty house.

Doe, I will definitely get the 8" Dijon. Sale continues until the end of February, so I'll wait a few weeks to save some cash. I won't buy their fancy sharpening jigs through. Not when they are almost the cost of the grinder. Ouch!

Ham, keep that snow your way. You've been letting some of it drift a bit far east.

Gary, hope all goes well today and recovery is as easy as possible.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Just remember not to close your eyes…..


----------



## HamS

Chris , sorry but to understand what Marty was saying you have to understand there are two Indiana s. Marty lives in the south where it rains and ices,then the north is snow and cold. Wabash is right on the border. Usually the weather either goes north or south. This year though it seems the snow has hit us worse than the north or the south. Wabashians don't like that.


----------



## superdav721

Munday, back at work.
Snow tomorrow, may be.
Then sit home and play in shop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Saturday I helped my nephew do his pinewood derby car. Was so down and tired last weekend that I asked them to come back this Saturday so I'd feel up to helping him do a real nice one.









Yesterday I spent supervising and feeling jealous. I had one of my older sons on the shop roof trimming back limbs that were getting a little too long. With my back, I just don't do climbing ladders to stand on an angled roof with a chain saw anymore. I do miss being able to do these sort of things myself though. 
I hate asking my sons to do things like that. 
We got it done though. Then we had to replace an elbow on my heater pipe from the shop wood stove. I'm glad I get that done. I'll be needing that the next few days.

This morning I am chugging coffee and trying my best to get my sore butt in gear so I can get over there and get a fire going. 
Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good morning all. Hope everyone is well rested. Just got home from work. Getting changed and running out to run some errands. My wife started her new job today so I'm excited about that. And it's actually really warm today. Mid 40s says the weatherman. And tonight it's going to drop and were gonna flash freezing if all this melting snow. YAY!!!  I need some coffee. Chris I'll take a cup.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, If you took a wheelchair up on the roof, You'd be able to experience pinewood derby and tree trimming at the same time…..


----------



## Gene01

Good Monday, all.

Thinking of ya Gary.

And, the very best to your mom, Greg.

Lucas, re-dos ain't fun. But, gaps and unevenness in floor joists gotta be fixed and, when it's done you'll know it's right. Out here in the country, a freestanding deck, or even a building on piers, doesn't require a permit as long as there's no plumbing or electrical involved. It's a county by county thing and, city by city.

Ham, that's just weird. At least it's daylight in IN. 
Like Andy, I've been using wood (oak) for guides for years. I don't know if it helps at all, but I soaked the pieces in used motor oil for a few days before using them and storing the extras. Other than cost, I can't see any difference twixt the wood and "Cool Blocks". Either one is better than metal!

Speaking of band sawing, I re-sawed a 5 3/4" wide 40" long piece of Curly Maple Saturday on the little 10" Shopsmith saw. The Lenox blade is toast! It had already cut several 100 feet of mesquite. The maple did it in.


----------



## Gene01

Very cool Derby car, William!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, that sounds like Ohio, where I was born. Northern Ohio gets cold and has plenty of snow but Southern Ohio is mostly rain.

William, car turned out nice.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning everyone,

William….. Never seen a "top fuel" design pine wood derby car….. VERY COOL…. just remember to sand the nail axils silky smooth an put graphite on them. But I'm sure your all over it.

you have to understand there are two Indiana s. Marty lives in the south .... Isn't that where they tawk funni.

Never got back down to the shop for round two of the clean up…

Stayed up way to late last night…. now my head is killin me. Happy Monday :^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya'all tawk funni up yonder…..


----------



## HamS

Some of them tawk funny here too. We had a General Tire plant in Wabash that couldn't get enough workers so they hired a bunch of busses and went to the Kentucky hill country and brought a bunch of people to work here. That's why it's sometimes referred to as Wabatucky. The next city west is Peru, but some folks pronounce it PEEroo. La Fontaine is pronounced la Fountain. Strange Hoosier ways.


----------



## ssnvet

Uh yah… but yah can't get herahr, from darahr.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Great looking racer!!!
Thanks for the turning/pen feedback!

Snow is about to start falling….
Only a dusting to an inch!
I may have to work a whole 2-3 hours today!!!

I believe I need to ingest something with nutritional value…
Mmmm DOOOONUUUUUTS!!!

Hey, I never said GOOD nutritional value!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did wuns. I wudn't skeered…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I kin also rap JIBE


----------



## boxcarmarty

This has all the makin's of another wasted day. Better git busy…..


----------



## HamS

Yeah, it is kinda hard to get going when no one else is. Everyone is sitting around talking about how bad their drive was this morning. .


----------



## gfadvm

Yes, It was 71 and sunny YESTERDAY, but TODAY it is 20 with a wind chill well below zero!

Jeff, I do feel for you y'all up North. Your cold has moved past humorous to scary.


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow started to fall….
Gassed up the truck and filled up the salter….
The snow stopped!
Another "cell" is due to blow over within the hour….


----------



## superdav721

74 picks on us southern boys twang talk. You all mid westerners talk funny to.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all might talk different down South, but you certainly have never heard a man complain about a Southern girl's accent.


----------



## HamS

I don't reckon I've ever complained about the way a girl talked, but sometimes I don't like what they say. Especially the one I'm married to.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Ham. Better hope the misses isn't reading your lists though - grin.


----------



## superdav721

I got a wife and THREE daughters.
I complain about how a southern girl talks every day.
I got one that wont shut up. ever


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave … that's all girls, not just Southern ones. I have a daughter … she's just like her momma.


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow doesn't appear to be materializing….
Now what am I supposed to do with my time?
Mmmmm burritos!!!
Washed down with one of Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## Gene01

Gotta brag a bit.
Saturday's mail brought the last two of our 1099s. By 10 AM yesterday, the taxes were done and efiled. Of course, they are in a queue and won't be processed by the feds or state until 2/1. But, they are out of my hair for another year.

Phyl is setting the refund aside for a house boat trip for the family on Lake powell in Sept..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was going to talk and ramble, but after what Chris said …… I have nothing to say.
(We all know it won't last long)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I taught a course in Owensborough years ago. One of the guys asked me if I had brought my "Aaaaren" with me.
My what?
Your "aaaaaren" 
My what?
etc
etc
etc

He was asking me about my 'iron'. That didn't clear things up though. He finally asked if I had brought my sidearm.

Strange. And the boiled okra was just plain NASTY.


----------



## lightcs1776

Some how I knew Sandra was going to say something about my comment. Go ahead, I can take it. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, there's no excuse for being that organized. Shame on you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - the only quiet one in this house is my husband. My son, daughter and I can all talk. And talk. And talk.


----------



## lightcs1776

I have three boys, one girl. The oldest boy, 21, is not as talkative as he once was. The younger boys, and my 19 YO daughter, can talk your ear off.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Blame Phyl. Organization is not my strong suit. Besides, organized people are just to lazy to look for stuff.


----------



## superdav721

I have an older son he is 25 and very confused. 
Now on a good note, a coworker brought me an old brace, dare knife and moulding plane. Happy day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, the boiled okra was nasty?
That's because it wasn't fried. 
You see, in the south, we deep fry EVERYTHING. 
Fried okra. 
Fried chicken. 
Fried fish. 
Fried potatoes. 
Fried green tomatoes. 
Fried squash. 
Fried frog legs. 
Fried corn dogs. 
Fried turkey. 
That's just to name a few. Give up a pot of boiling fat and we will literally fry anything. Hell, just go to a county fair and see what I mean. 
Fried Oreos. 
Fried pickles. 
Fried Twinkie. 
Fried snicker bar. 
Did I say we'd fry anything?

Who ever heard of boiling okra anyway unless you throw in some tomatoes, sausage, onions, and anything else I can find to go along with the rue sauce I'm going to cooking it in?
Oh! Never mind. My mind got on the last time I boiled okra for anything and I remembered that was sausage gumbo.


----------



## lightcs1776

Southern Boil. Enough said.

You fry *almost* everything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was joking Chris. 
You got me though. 
My crawfish pot is a reminder that we don't fry EVERYTHING.


----------



## HamS

You don't put gumbo in crawfish do you?


----------



## lightcs1776

It's all good. I'm just messing with you. That, and I made a Southern Boil for my relatives last summer in Georgia. It passed their approval so I figured I did OK.


----------



## superdav721

Sum body say something about frog legs

Mmmmmmmmmmmove over and pass the hot sauce.


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent the afternoon shopping….
No, not retail therapy or "Girly" shopping either!

I went and got some clear shellac, seal coat, mineral oil, epoxy and an assortment of super glue.
Now all I need is a project or two, with which I can put this stuff to good use.

Going over to see "The Chef" later….
I'll let him and his wife pick out which pen(s) they want….
Then maybe a free meal will come my way!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. I got the best woodworking tip I've seen all year back in Dec. about working with shellac.

Don't bother cleaning your shellac brushes. Just dedicate a brush for use with your seal coat…. do your thing, and let the brush dry hard as a rock. Next time you want to brush shellac on, poor the shellac into your red solo cup and stick the brush in it. About 15 min later, the brush will be pliable again, as the alcohol in the shellac dissolves the hard stuff. I tried this out on the rabbit hutch build twice and it worked great!

Most of you guys probably new this, but I was spending money on denatured alcohol and wasting time cleaning brushes.


----------



## bandit571

Been reading those VERY FUNNY posts about how "BAD!!" this site is. Last count was about eight slightly different posts.

More whinning than a preschool after recess

"I'm going to leave if they don't fix this…" ( and you are STILL here??)

" I can't do ( enter about anything more than a simple mouse click) anymore!"

Who needs TV Show Comedies, all you need to do is read a few of these. Maybe even one from Bart (the BRAT) Simpson will show up???

And, get this, these are not even in the Coffee Lizard Lounge.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, where did thatpost go?

Was in the ER last night, instead of at work. Infected toe nail on the big toe. Meds and pain pills. Might try to go to work tonight.

Haven't even been to the Dungeon for almost a week, getting withdrawal symptoms….

Haven't bought anything on the FeeBay in a few months, no Rust Hunts to go on, either.

Can you say….CABIN FEVER!!! ???


----------



## ssnvet

Re-designing the NYWS Blanket Chest plans for raised panel construction…. Got the exact geometry for the rail, stile and raised panel router bits by extracting the original CAD geometry from the manufactures .pdf router bit catalog, and used that edit my solid models…. looks something like this…










Geeking out big time :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No ham. You do not out gumbo in the crawfish. 
You do however out the crawfish in the gumbo. 
Or sausage. 
Or chicken. 
Or shrimp. 
Or anything else your heart desires. 
Some people will argue what exactly does and does not go in the gumbo. 
Where I was raised though, gumbo, when money was tight, was like a Cajun man's pot luck soup. 
Make rue and then add what you got. 
And yes Dave, frog legs are good in gumbo too. 
I have a feeling though that you already know that.

Making chili tonight. 
The only problem is I don't have enough burger. 
Don't have enough ground deer. 
Don't have enough ground boar. 
Don't have enough ground deer sausage. 
If I combine then all though….....


----------



## ssnvet

You guys are making me hungry…. time to head home for some grub.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Everyone knows that okra is better fried…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, What do you get when you cross a cow with a deer and a boar???


----------



## lightcs1776

All this talk of gumbo is making me hungry. It's pulled pork sandwiches tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't know Marty. 
I know the answer for tonight will be some good chili.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dinner tonight was homemade flour tortillas with spicy beef and toppings. First time we made the tortillas homemade. (Mexican-style is not common, or popular here) Definitely a 'make-again' recipe.

I remember that the okra was floating in some type of liquid. It was also in the day that public smoking was completely banned in restaurants up here, but not in KY. The whole meal tasted of cigarette smoke. 
I told the guys there about McLobster sandwiches and they thought I was kidding.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hoping that Gary is resting comfortably, and that the pain meds are flowing freely.


----------



## Momcanfixit

ECHO……echo…….echo


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup Chris, women won't shut up ….
There's *74* talking away to herself!!!


----------



## JL7

So many posts…..

Brrr…..still cold here…......had to venture out, but NOT recommended!

I have to believe that this stuff is moving East….....ISH!

Gene…...that houseboat trip sounds like some fun…...good one!

Don't know much about Okra…...but just in case I get the itch, I'll fry it….

Matt….that is geeky…...good luck buddy….......router bit review pending…....

Love the frog legs….but it's been many years…....tastes like chicken…...

Randy…..I think you get a free meal either way….just saying…..don't tell anyone, but I think I got inspired by your sharpening setup…....ssshhh….

Gary - hope all went well today…..

Marty…..now we know you are in the "tropical" side of Indiana…....so quit your whining!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gave a pen to "The Chef" and one to his wife….
They chose the narrow oak pens and were very pleased with them.
T'was a good day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"What do you get when you cross a cow with a deer and a boar???"

What's the answer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check this out.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm feelin' warmer already…..


----------



## JL7

Never seen that one before Marty…...kind of amazing…..

Randy….you da man…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That was a cool video….

Jeff,
Don't I know it!!! ;^)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt I gotta tellnyounyoure really good with that CAD stuff. Looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Marty that's an awesome video


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just nod and smile. I eventually stop talking. I do need sleep occasionally.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'll bet you talk in you sleep!


----------



## gfadvm

I almost did a "Monte" last night. I had burned a pile of wood splitting debris on a windless day. I checked it at 10 pm and it had burned down to a small bed of coals which I raked into a tidy pile in the center of a gravel parking area so it could burn down to ash. 15 minutes later my wife went to let the dogs out and screamed to get some buckets and water. The wind had suddenly decided to blow 50 mph out of the North and coals were blowing across the gravel under my truck and towards the shop! We poured NUMEROUS buckets of water on everything, raked it, added more water, etc. She definitely gets a Gold Star for this save.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gold star for Mrs. Andy…..


----------



## JL7

Andy…..have to agree with Marty on that one…....good save by Mrs. Andy….

Some nasty winds out there…....cant's even imagine a fire here with 2 feet of snow!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thank god Andy. The mrs deserves something for that one


----------



## boxcarmarty

The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Does Mrs. Andy wear red suspenders???
Glad everything didn't go up in smoke!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Marty,
I knew that microwave story….
Now tell me something that I don't know!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

The cruise liner, QE2, moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A dime has 118 ridges around the edge.


----------



## JL7

The Smell After It's Rained Is A Mix Of Plant Oils And Bacteria


----------



## boxcarmarty

A "jiffy" is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thx for the trivia Marty.


----------



## JL7

Longest Human Poop Ever Recorded Was An Amazing 26 Feet


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

The dot over the letter 'i' is called a tittle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

February 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Every person has a unique tongue print. (Say "aaah")


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Who measured it???


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.


----------



## JL7

???


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Americans eat on average 18 acres worth of pizza every day


----------



## boxcarmarty

I already said that greg…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Rats multiply so quickly that in 18 months, two rats could have over a million descendants.


----------



## boxcarmarty

On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol oh yea didn't see it


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

In a study of 200,000 ostriches over a period of 80 years, no one reported a single case where an ostrich buried its head in the sand (or attempted to do so). This one ruined my child cartoon watching memories


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Glad to see I didn't miss anything - grin.

Sandra, I wasn't saying that talking is a bad thing.

I finished the middle 7" of the new bench. I planed it down to a consistent 2 1/2" thick. The rest will be about 3 7/8 or 3 3/4" thick. I've got the boards cut for two more sections but better leave the glue up for tomorrow. If I miss too much family time things tend to get rather ugly for me. Anyone think 3" ash legs would be a bad idea. I was thinking of skipping the phone base and sticking with ash for the entire bench. Cost is about the same if I stick with rough cut wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You just ruined cartoons for me…..


----------



## KTMM

Evening, Ladies and gents. My younger cousin came out and helped me this morning. We worked from 9 till around 4, sore and wore out from the past couple days. My cousin pulled most of the nails while I reset and re nailed the joists back in. We got all that wrapped up just before the county inspector came by to look at the structure. When he showed up we had about half of the post bracing and the rim joist complete. He showed up about 2 got out of his truck walked up and asked who the carpenter was that had drawn it up. He complimented the joists and framing and said that we could probably teach a few contractors around here some things. SO WE PASSED, we finished up the rest of the bracing and the rim joist and called it a day.

We have freezing weather and snow moving in so there's a good chance I may get called into work starting tomorrow, but I'm ok with that. I'd rather be making money than sitting at home trying to stay warm.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Glad to hear about the deck Lucas. PICS!!!


----------



## KTMM

I'll get some pics, I could barely lift my arms and it was dark when I left. Very likely going to be over a week before there's any more progress made, but I'm ready to knock it out.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

No excuses. Rest up brother. You always sleep good after decking


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Congrats on passing the test, err inspection!
Looks like you studied (& worked) real hard & it paid off!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is what I got accomplished today.
I wanted to do more, but I was a little slow today. These cold front moving through are killing me.
There's always another day though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
This is a family site….
Oh, Nevermind…
You said d-*e*-cking!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Ok William, Randy's a little slow every day…..


----------



## KTMM

Oh yes, I did finally get the tools in I ordered last week. I have 6 more chisels to add to my carving stuff. If I don't go to work tomorrow I may work on that dragon cane or the spoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, We don't allow bums around here. If you can't work, then you can't play…..


----------



## KTMM

I know what I want to make next.......


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd just like to make that kinda money off of a stick…..


----------



## KTMM

Three sticks, and I could have the entire Pfeil carving tool catalogue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

alien stick - $1100


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a spiral hickory stick that I cut in Tennessee several years ago that I was gonna carve something on it and never did…..


----------



## KTMM

As my 12 year old daughter says, "I know right?"


----------



## KTMM

The copyright infringement fee might cost that much Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
It was difficult to see beyond that dragon….
But why would you want to carve vinyl siding???


----------



## DIYaholic

"I know right?"

Marty's daughter says; "I know daddy's NOT right!!!"


----------



## KTMM

Good point Randy, I would be the ONLY Vinyl Siding carver around here and maybe in the world. I would have no lack of materials around here.


----------



## Gene01

Never tried it. But, I'll bet it carves easily. Consistent grain and all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You would not be the ONLY vinyl siding carver.
I think you should start a website for all of them.
Build it…
& they will come!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Unlike the Eddie of old….
Unlike the Sandra of new…
I won't be talking to my self….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Randy, no bread and water. Donuts and Mountain Dew-that should keep *you *turning from the sugar buzz.

Marty, Cool video, I'd like to know what tool he was using to turn with; it looks like something I'd use to spackle drywall. So-what *do *you get when you cross a cow with a deer and a boar?

Andy, thank God your wife went out!!

Great trivia. Love it. Can't think of anything to add at 4:30 in the morning. Need more coffee . . .

With all that deep frying, how do you southerners keep your girlish figures?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's my trivia….

The flag on the Canadian two dollar bill was in fact the red ensign. The red ensign had the coat of arms as well as the Union Jack, which in the early 60s was still the national flag.









Does this mean that the 26 foot poo is also inaccurate???? Disappointing really.


----------



## HamS

Morning alll,

It's cold, I have to go earn the daily bread, I am tired of this treadmill, but I would be even more tired if I did not have a treadmill to tread.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Our one dollar bills were replaced by coins we call Loonies because of the picture of the loon on it. (no not my picture)
When our two dollar bills were replaced by coins, they got dubbed 'Toonies'.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree Ham. My carcass is slow this morning, but at least I have a reason to try to move it.


----------



## GaryC

Well I survived. Had some serious spasms. Talk about hurting. For some reason my legs from the knee down are asleep. Can't feel them at all. Have to walk and the knee buckles. Weird. 
Wearing the miserable hose and bag. Got it for a week. Q. Hospital coffee sucks. 
I'm using Melissa's iPad. This thing is weird too
I feel a nap coming on

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad to see you posting!
I hope the recovery goes quickly….
And relatively pain free!!!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks Randy. I hope so too


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Are you prepared for the snow???


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like you southern boys are going to experience some ice & snow….
Ya may want to put on long pants & long sleeve t-shirts!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't go thru with it Gary… I think it's a trick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

At -5*, It's too damn cold to snow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*WHERE YA AT REX*, I'm trimming out the coffee with Baileys to stay warm…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Welcome home Gary! As someone once advised me "Take your meds regularly". Hope the leg thing passes quickly.

I knew it would happen sooner or later. Read ya'lls trivia contributions and my brain shut down due to overload.
Then again, it could have been the Scotch.

Andy, close call. Scarey!! Good on the wife!!

Doe, they tried that crossing thing in Finland. They labeled the product a Finwheigurner. Sorry, no pictures.

It was 66º on the deck yesterday. supposed to dip to 54º today and bounce back to 61º tomorrow. I hope our trees and shrubs don't get confused.


----------



## superdav721

Snowin in Mississippi
School is out. Off to the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, We're gonna need proof on the temps. Can ya send some this way???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget to wear your hat Dave…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Fire is burning hot in the heater. 
Coffee going in the belly. 
Thought about going back outside. 
Nah!
I'm quite comfy right here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Temps are on the rise, it's up to -4…..


----------



## superdav721

Fire built in the shop. Came back in the house till it warms up. My cats dont know what to do. Retriever is loving it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, good to see you here. Hope it all heals up quickly.

Early morning at work to make some network changes. Half the day is already over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*FYI*
My heat in the shop can burn kerosene or #2 diesel. In the past I have always burnt the kerosene because I figured it would burn cleaner. This winter I have been burning the diesel because it is about 40 cents cheaper. It does seem to burn just as clean as the kerosene does, but it doesn't burn as hot. I have noticed that the diesel runs about twice as much to keep the WoodShack at 65 degrees and therefore I burn more fuel…..


----------



## superdav721

Marty normally a half a cord holds me in the shop, this year I bought a cord and have work through 2/3's of it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all….

It's cold, I have to go earn the daily bread, I am tired of this treadmill, but I would be even more tired if I did not have a treadmill to tread.

Preach brother…..

The Red Ensign….. sounds rather piraty to me…. ahoy! I learned something new today.

Gary…. Glad to hear from you, hope you recover quickly and the surgery was a success.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I thought it was because of the colder temps this winter, but it seems to run more at 25-30 degrees too. I think I'm gonna switch to natural gas for next winter…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm running low on firewood myself. 
Luckily, those limbs my son cut down Sunday were green and good sized. 
That green would just might get me through the winter. 
If not, there's about two cords down the hill at the neighbor's house he says I can have. 
Just gotta talk my boys into splitting it. It's all too big for the heater.

My area is also known to loose lights in this kind if weather. 
I've fifteen gallons of propane for the cookers. 
I've got all the lanterns fueled up and new mantles on them. 
I've also got charcoal if I have to resort to cooking in the smoker. 
Of course, before I go that far I'll have beans in the pot on top I the heater. 
I'm ready.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, The Temp proofs are on their way. Indiana is a ways. Might take till May to get there. 
Not sure, but isn't Kerosene more refined? I know it has a lower vaporizing temp. than Diesel or "heating oil". Hence, it burns hotter. And it has less odor. The smell of burning diesel in an enclosed space gives me a bursting headache.


----------



## bandit571

-13 right now. Did g to work last night, damn cold ride home this morning.

I HATE WINTER!

Need to find some place where the words "Wind Chill " are never spoken in polite company…

Wonder IF I can run a Mountain Dew through the coffee maker????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I know it's worth spending the extra 40 cent per gallon for the kerosene. Oh, and I can't wait 'til May for the temps so just send me a plane ticket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone head to Williams house. He has beans on the stove…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not going to William's, after he eats beans….
I'd be afraid of a "natural gas" explosion!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to see you're home Gary. Listen to your wife!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Way to go Gary, You got 74 goin' already this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm gonna go breath some white oak…..

BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Natural gas would be less expensive, no? We use propane and it's NOT CHEAP. Cheaper than electricity, though.
I put a ProComm wall mounted ventless no flame radiant heater in the shop to replace a wood burner. Freed up a bunch of space, far less mess and work. ProComm has models for Natural gas as well. 
The one I linked to is a 10K unit. There are bigger ones that will heat larger areas. There are cheaper models that have a flame. Wouldn't want that in a wood shop, I'd guess.


----------



## HamS

How do you get rid of the evidence without a wood burner in the shop?


----------



## KTMM

Well, William, if you or any of the MS lumberjock's lights go out, it won't be my fault. I got a phone call 10 minutes ago to come in tonight, and I went ahead and cancelled tomorrow nights vacation. I'd rather use it on a nicer day. 
I have my long johns and boots ready to go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, usually when we loose lights during ice a snow, it is because some idiot hit a light pole somewhere on highway 80. 
That's a bad road anyway and folks around here don't have sense enough to slow down when it rains, snows or ices.

Sorry you have to go to work in this mess. 
Lisa is back on her regular night shifts and had to work last night. 
I was on pins and needles this morning until she pulled into the driveway. 
It doesn't matter how careful she is, like I said before, it's all the other idiots.


----------



## DamnYankee

Randy - Yes I am ready for the snow. Some of us are calling tomorrow "Yankees Drive Thier Southern Neighbors to Work Day". We are projected to get 2-3" that will last unitl mid-day on Thursday (about 30 hours). This will likely be this year's snow-event. Schools already called for noon dismissal before teh buses even rolled out to pick the kiddos up for school. Some schools have already cancelled for tomorrow. Still no actual snow sighted.

Ages ago when I was a traditional Army Guard company commander we got state activated in preparations for a MAJOR snow event. My unit was just off of I-40 and we were to use our humvees and trucks to help local emergency personnel get back and forth to the hospital and such. National Weather Center, NOAA, EVERYONE was calling for a 100% chance of snow of at least 12" accumulation (around here that is MAJOR SNOW). So as we sat there getting our vehicles are checked ourt and fully fueled not ONE SINGLE SNOW FLAKE showed up, NOT ONE!


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, the most irritating duty is snow storm duty. If people can't drive in it, they should stay home instead of making me get in uniform. Yes, emergencies such as the hospital are the exception.


----------



## JL7

Glad to see you survived Gary!

Good luck to all you snow and cold ridden folks out there…...bundle up….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am a southern boy who knows how to drive in snow. 
I lived in places other than Mississippi when I was younger. 
However, I have sense enough to stay home unless it's an actual emergency. 
Besides, what we get in Mississippi is not usually what I call snow. 
It is more like a slushy you buy down at the quick stop. 
Then there are idiots here who don't understand the difference between snow and ice. 
Snow, if you know how, you can drive in. Ice you slide on. 
And don't even get me started on the morons here who think that because they have four wheel drive that they can go anywhere they want full speed ahead.

Years ago I worked here in Vicksburg but lived across the river in Louisiana. 
One day we had a snow storm and the bridges were closed so I couldn't get to work. 
I had prepared ahead the night before though. My tired we're let down to about 20PSI and I had about 1000 pounds of weight in the bed from the plant where I worked. 
Not wanting the day to be a total waste, I drove up and down the highway. 
When I seen people in the ditch, I charged them $40 to pull them out. 
Elderly and women with children got pulled for free of course. 
I came across this guy in a 4X4 in the ditch. 
He was some kind of mad when I told him what I'd charged to pull him out. 
I offered to call a wrecker when I got back to the nearest exit if he'd like. They would charge him $80 just to come out. 
After cussing me, he agreed to my price and I pulled him out. 
He paid me, jumped in his truck mad, stomped the gas, spun around three times, and went right back in the ditch. 
I eased up to where he was at and said with a smile, "pull you out for forty bucks".


----------



## lightcs1776

William, that story brought a smile to my face. I keep telling folks it is better to get there a couple minutes later than to be stuck in a ditch or the hospital. Life doesn't need to be such a rush.


----------



## JL7

That's always a good story William! You've told it before….I think you got snow last year right?

People here drive there SUV's like idiots as well…...there are no borders for those folks….LOL!

It's been extra cold here, so then it's "black ice" you gotta watch out for. The exhaust gas freeze's to the pavement and without any warning you are spinning in circles…....been there done that….one time right beside an 18 wheeler…..I guess somebody wanted me to stick around that day….


----------



## ssnvet

The winter weather gambler…

You got to know when to slow down,
know when their black ice on the road
Know you need studded snows,
and when to stay home.

You always turn your wheels, right into a slide,
They'll be time to straighten out your wheels, when the slide is done.


----------



## superdav721

I'm running out of wood. Fixing to have to start burning the furniture.


----------



## JL7

Good one Matt….got to work on the rhymes a bit more though…..maybe you should stick with CAD!

Dave….be sure to burn the good stuff….not that particle board crap…..


----------



## gfadvm

I got mountains of firewood! I just called my SIL and told him to come get a trailer load of maple for his new shop furnace.

Gary, Glad you are done with the surgery. Now just don't do anything stupid while you heal up!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I can't remember if I've told it before or not Jeff. 
I probably did. I think about that day everytime it snows here.

Dave, don't burn the furniture. 
Jump on your bike and head to vicksburg. 
I'll have the fire and coffee waiting on you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was prepping some more pen blanks….
When all of a sudden, the lathe stopped spinning.
The motor was going, but not the headstock!!!
A quick shut down & inspection yielded the problem.
One of the links on the belt broke!!!
I have an extra length, so after lunch, I replace the broken link or two.


----------



## Gene01

That story might be a re run, William, but it's the first time for me. I thought it was hilarious.
Yeah, lotsa people with 4wd don't realize that on ice, 4 wheels turning slide as easy as two…maybe easier. Especially an empty PU.


----------



## HamS

One lesson I learned when I had 4 wheel drive was you can go a lot better than the 2 wheel drive guys,but you can't stop any quicker,and when you do get stuck it is a lot harder to get out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My shop has a wood heater. 
My house is central heat. 
We keep the thermostat on 68 to try and control costs. 
I'm sure glad I'm at the shop today. 
This wood heater feels much better to come in to than a 68 degree house.


----------



## JL7

Never heard of the link belt breaking before Randy…...weird….

Gene, looked up some of those Lake Powell houseboats….....nice. This is on my bucket list…....


----------



## GaryC

No snow here. Just cold winds. When it does snow I usually just stay in. Always have 4 bags oh sand in te back on the truck for traction. 
Houston closed their schools for snow/ice. They usually only close for hurricanes. 
Waiting now for the nurse to com pull the drain out of my side then I get to go home. I need some good coffee


----------



## StumpyNubs

...so…cold….... ...body…frozen….......need…help….....send…....some….... ........ ......scotch… ....minimum twelve years old….


----------



## superdav721

William I can just see me coming down I 20 today. I'd get about ten feet. Then splat.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stay safe, y'all. My folks emailed me to say they have 2" of snow in Northern Georgia. People are sliding all over the place. As William said, it isn't the one's who are competent driving in the snow, but being in the path of those who *don't* know how to drive in the snow but think they do.

Edit:
Second and third pieces of the bench top are glued up, clamped, and set aside. I am hoping to complete the final two pieces tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't worry about bad drivers on the road….
I drive on the sidewalk!!!

I was able to get a few pen blanks ready for turning.

I'm headed out to throw darts….

I'll be baaaack….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey guys. How's everyone doing. Crazy day today. My plow is pissing me off today. I have a question for u randy. You might know the answer


----------



## bandit571

Just spent over $110 for that van. New battery, and a couple quarts of oil. Pulled the dipstick out to reveal a brown ICE CUBE. Got the new items installed ( after a warm up of the new oil) and the van started on the third try.

Not much else got done today. Roads are clear and dry. Some ice/packed snow here and there. Just too bloody COLD out there.

Fried or stewed Groundhog??? 
Month ago, saw five far Robins hopping around ( LIAR Birds) and tonight saw some Cannda Geese flying NORTH? Somebody is very confused….

I HATE WINTER !!!!!!


----------



## Gene01

News said 1-2" of freezing rain for the New Orleans area.
You guys down that way *eddie* stay safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Natural gas is cheapest and I can tie in under the house and run it out without much trouble…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greg, I can sell you another one, then you'll have 2 plows that will pi$$ you off…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Been snowing for hours….I think we might have a whole inch…not sure if I've got enough beer to last through the Blizzard of 14


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Rob. It will be over soon…..


----------



## DamnYankee

High of 34 tomorrow so much of it will melt leaving black ice for Thu am. High 40s Thu so all gone by evening commute. Chances are this will be our snow event for the year


----------



## DamnYankee

This up and down weather is a real PIA for woodworking. I've got a showdown box I am trying to finish as in put a finish on it and this weather is making it a mess


----------



## Momcanfixit

Roads are a glare of ice here again, and very cold temperatures. While this is pretty normal, the schools don't let the kids outside to play when it's below a certain temp because of frostbite risk. After a few days of that I think the teachers should get danger pay.

When it starts snowing here, the traffic into town spreads way out in a very orderly fashion. Of course there's always some idiot….

On the drive home from NS I hit a patch of ice, started going sideways. Thankfully I was headed for the shoulder where the snow gave me some traction.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I became 'THAT' patient today.
I called the patient advocate at the hospital and told her about what happened in the biopsy and how I was worried about Friday. She got me in touch with the director of radiology.

The director tried to offer some excuses, such as perhaps they ware targeting a specific lesion on your liver…. blah blah blah. When she realized what the testing was for, she had less to say. I told her my main concern however was the next biopsy and how I need to know that someone more experienced would be doing it.

She said she'd get back to me, and she actually did. She was also very nice the second time around because I think she read my file and saw what a fiasco it had been. So the dr who will be doing the biopsy is the senior radiologist and she's been made aware of the previous one. She also politely suggested some atavan before the biopsy which I think is a fabulous idea. Maybe I won't care how much it hurts if I take enough…


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Send some of that down to Rob, He's feelin' kinda cheated…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sure….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Marty. You're a gentleman and a scholar. Thanks for the offer. You know what they say more money more problems….but wait…. I have no money. This just doesn't add up :''(


----------



## Momcanfixit

On an actual WOODWORKING note (it's been awhile) I had plans to work on my router table this week, but my friend asked if I could build a 'tie cubby' for her husband (banking exec type) So she sent me a picture, and I've been doing some math to get the dimensions..

Sort of kind of my first actual paying woodworking job. 972 more and that Festool pays for itself!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Greg,

I think this comes from Andy - "If money can fix it, it ain't a problem"


----------



## DamnYankee

The PEAK of the Blizzard of 2014


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll twist the neck off of a bottle of CC and see if I can't warm the night up…..

If you need me, I'll be over here in the corner…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, the hospital should never offer excuses. That is unprofessional. I sure hope they get it right on Friday and give you a good assurance that they will before Friday.


----------



## DamnYankee

Snow was so heavy I cooked brats on the grill for dinner


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, this is for you…

http://www.wimp.com/finnishhockey/


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra. Money fixes a lot of things but I don't have any lol. Which = problems. Oh well. This isn't the important stuff in life anyway. Why worry. When you're done with that tie rack post a pic. I've been thinking about building one myself. I would love to plagiarize your design.  and from what I understand festool holds mysterious powers. It makes us look deep within ourselves and evaluate who we are? Why we're here? It has the power to change a person for the better. Giving them a higher level of reasoning and allowing them to see the finale before it arrives, elevating our simple humanoid brains to that of a god…or so I've heard


----------



## Momcanfixit

Didn't the brats mind being grilled??

Chris - I agree - she did give me some reassurances but I'll be VERY glad when it's over.


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, this is yours


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Indiana National Guard has been dispatched to help you dig out…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - that was a good laugh.

As far as I'm concerned, there is positively NO way for me to justify the money I spent on my Festool. WW is a hobby for me, so it was a luxury purchase. No doubt about that.

As for money - I've done poor and I've done 'comfortable' or 'well off' I guess. Poor is harder.


----------



## Momcanfixit

GARY, YOU"RE SEEING DOUBLE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good hockey video Gary - funny in a warped kind of way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's a project to check out.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96231

Let's see who's as warped as I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thank God, I thought I was drunk…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Better work a bit harder at that Marty. Almost drunk ain't good enough


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra. Maybe you can answer me a festool question. I heard that if you cut pine with the ts55 it lactually cuts so nice it will look just like bubinga. Is that true?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra … no comment regarding that last link …


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't know anything about the ts at all, but I'm hoping I can sand my face and look like Marilyn Munroe (pre-death)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - the guy had a good sense of humour about it.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Use 600g wetsand rinse and repeat


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - how are you feeling? Are you taking your pain meds as well as All-Bran??


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, just started the pain pills. Got lots of pills to take for the next week. Feel like I just had a baby. well….


----------



## Momcanfixit

As long as you don't start lactating, we're okay.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - I'm thinking about doing a review on the Festool once I've used it for awhile, just to watch the debate. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## GaryC

Well, there is a leak going on here but, not exactly lactating.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Please do. I will work on the festool religion (cult) mission statement further


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - she wants me to build something like this:









Except she wants the dividers to be thicker and no MDF (Thank goodness)


----------



## Momcanfixit

So my concern is how to keep it from being too heavy if I'm using thicker dividers.
I'm thinking that the dividers will have to be pine, but the carcass can be a hardwood.

Any thoughts?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for the maple 74, It's only money…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - just so you're aware, you are in direct contravention of Stumpy regulation 48.3 by not having pics of your workshop posted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, since it's not MY money….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh heck, it's way past my bedtime.

Good night, good night
Don't let the bedbugs bite
And if they do, then get your shoe
And beat them 'til they're black and blue.
Good night, good night.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

It could be a nice two tone if you use a different wood for the dividers then the box. As far as weight goes its kindof gonna be what it is. Is it going to hang on the wall


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I will,work on the shop pics right away  gnite Sandra


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. I sure hope the ties don't look like those in the picture. I wear a tie every work day. I would never wear those.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to update some shop pics one of these days…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I'm scared to post my shop. It's a friggin mess


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff was having a small cow earlier cuz my big bandsaw wasn't in the pics…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is today's ramblings.


----------



## GaryC

Greg….evidently you haven't seen the pictures of my shop


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just looked Gary. I'm really liking that wood stove. How do u like it


----------



## superdav721

boo!
Is Stumpy drunk yet?
Lets go raid his shop….......


----------



## GaryC

Great stove, Greg. Really puts the heat out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Just looked at your mess so that I can feel better about mine…..

Oh, and realized that I didn't have a tracking number on you…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I limited the number of pictures so I wouldn't show just how bad it really is….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's time to call it a night. I must get up early in the morning and go to the IU campus and perform cataract surgery on a cyclops…..

Night All…..


----------



## lightcs1776

William, wow, great information in your blog. I'll be making tools for the wife before long.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps,

Well today I joined the 21st century and got a smart phone. I'm still on the tracfone pay as you go with no contract deal, but their now selling smart phones for use on their system. It's nothing to brag about really, a Huawei made phone that runs Android 4. Decent specs for a mid level phone…. and less than $100

I kind of wish i could afford an iPhone, as I'm already familiar with Apple's IOS and would prefer to not have to learn another operating system. But Android is getting pretty popular, so I suppose I'd have to sooner or later.

So now I can post on Lumber Jocks while I'm driving in a blizzard 

Try to stay warm out there… I'm peeling my eyes off of the screen, so I better hit the hay…. nighty night


----------



## lightcs1776

Careful Matt, these smart phones are addicting and suck up a lot of time.

Speaking of time, it's time for bed. Night all. Gary, hope the pain meds help.


----------



## DIYaholic

Too many posts to comment on….
Except….
Greg,
What was your question???

*74*,
No one noticed until you mentioned it!!!
(re: the bottle opener)

Gary,
I hope the pain is lite & the prescription heavy!!!


----------



## Doe

William, great story. There is some justice in the world. And some people are just dumber than a bag of hammers.

Gary, yup, they're Finns. No surprise there.

Sandra, I never heard of a patient advocate. Sounds promising. Good luck.

Stumpy, you frozen? Or pickled?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, 4 degrees this morning. Anything above 0 looks promising…..


----------



## GaryC

17 here, Gets to the upper 30's today. Where the heck is spring??


----------



## GaryC

Found this on the internet…..must be true, right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's good news Gary…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Slow to get moving this morning. More coffee needed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning,

Suffering from severe sluggish syndrome….
NEED coffee!!!


----------



## HamS

I resemble that Gary
Sandra, how many of the dividers do you need and what size?
I have some maple scraps that might work for them. I don't know about mailing wood into Canada though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. So who wants to talk about last night's State of the Union speech? Yeah, me neither. Sorry, had to do it.

Hope y'all are staying warm and well caffeinated. It us -2 here. Finally getting my second cup of coffee. It's a bad day when the second cup has to wait until almost 9:00 (eastern time).


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Gary, you up and about? Like your sign. Saw one the other day that advised "Don't grow up. It's a trap!" Maturity is overrated, IMO. An opinion shared by most of us Stumpy-ites, it seems.

*74*, Tell 'em that you charge for the use of your body for OJT purposes. Glad you spoke up and the PA got someone's ear. Oh yeah, Scotch or Marty's CC works better than drugs. Well, Scotch does, anyway.

Marty, hope the surgery goes well today. To keep calm, just hum the tune to "The One eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater". Heck, if he's well drugged up, you could sing the words, too.

Randy, you still getting lucky….weatherwise?

Greg, Your subtlety is sublime.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
It has been cold here, but NO SNOW!!!
We may get some snow this weekend, but this week has been MINE!!!

I don't know how, but I tweaked my back & right side….
Nothing serious by any means, just a pain to breath, twist, sit, stand or walk!

I wonder what I will or will not accomplish today….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, guess it's a good thing you don't have to twist to turn wood.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all.

Seen the news from down "Bammy"? 2" of snow and you'd think a nuclear bomb went off. No offense, but I drive back and forth to work in that kind of mess a dozen times every year. "STAY CALM AND SLOW DOWN"

But speaking of winter hardships, the drain line in the little house turned office I work in is plugging up repeatedly. I think the line is freezing up intermittently. So we're having to cross the parking lot to the main office to take care of our business matters. Oh' the tragedy of it all :^o

Android OS is taking some getting used to.

Stay safe out there, this global warming is a trial.


----------



## HamS

You get used to it in about a month Matt.


----------



## DIYaholic

One of the issues with snow in the lower climes…
Is the lack of snow tires or all-season tires.
The "rubber" compound of snow tires is softer than regular tires, so that they grip better.
The added grip does come at a cost. The softer material wears away faster, which is why most people change over to the appropriate tires for the season.
I'm not most people…. I run snows all year round. I only put about 4,000 miles on my vehicle, so it would cost me more in the long run to change each season.


----------



## DIYaholic

PBS "Create" is airing "Woodturning Workshop", right after "Ask This Old House"....
I know what I'll be doing for the next hour!!!
I've never seen, nor heard of "Woodturning Workshop"....
This episode…. "Preparing Bowl Blanks".... I hope it is worth the time!!!

I may need nutritional supplements, to accompany the viewing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the heads up, Randy. I'll let my wife know. She is super interested in bowls.


----------



## GaryC

Strange…. right now I'm more interested in bowels than bowls….
Gene, getting around much better. Feeling is coming back to my legs and the knees aren't buckling now. Have an appointment next Monday… he will pull the cath out. They are going to do a cat scan too. You should watch this on youtube It's an interesting surgery. Radical robotic


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, the two can be related.

Hope you heal up fast, Gary.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
As Chris said, "the two can be related…."

Just don't mistake THAT "bowl" for a cereal or soup bowl!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Mmmm flush flakes or flushy charms or frosted flush. Just be careful if the raisin bran. Those aren't raisins.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Oh yea good morning


----------



## lightcs1776

Wife watched the bowl turning show and said it was good. Thanks, Randy.

As to the rest of the comments … ewwww!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good info randy. 
While not exactly the same, you can also get better traction by letting your tires down. 
I suggest not going below 20 PSI though. Any lower and you chance the tire separating from the rim if you do skid sideways, creating a different dangerous situation.

Being an ex-mechanic that used to do a lot of work for used car lots, there's another major drawback to cars from the north. 
In the north, salt on the roads helps a lot. Without proper undercoating though, the salt eats the metal underside of the car up BAD. I've seen car frames that had rusted out so bad that it looked like Swiss cheese. 
Interestingly though, a lot of cars from the north do now have undercoating for this very reason. The ones you had to really watch for we're cars from coastal areas that have done a lot if driving near the ocean. The salt water from the ocean gets in the are and does the same thing as the salt on the roads up north.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You're right on target about the salt air & salted roadways!

The reduced tire PSI trick is also used by off roaders….
On Long Island, they lower the tire pressure, when driving on the soft sand for fishing access and dune riding.


----------



## Gene01

Random musings.
Newborns have more bones than an adult. 
Regardless, there are just enough bones in a body to make a skelton. 
Dark is faster than light. The sun's light rays take 8 minutes to reach the earth. Dark can be here and gone instantly.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit this morning, added another pill to the list. x-rays on left foot came back negative, so nuttin broke?

On the way over and back saw a few strange items. Seems the cold air, wind, and somewhat drozen snow team up into "rollers". Look like small hay bales rolling across a feild. Up to a foot wide, and some get to about a foot in diameter. Looked like someone had roll up a layer of snow. Some places had just a few rolls, others had large "herds" of them. They even leave a pathway behind them. First time I've ever seen these critters….

Stopped at the Olde Pole Barn Shope, where I used to have my shop at. Picked up four planks, 4/4×6" x 8' Black Walnut. Next is deciding WHAT to make out of them…...


----------



## Gene01

Snow rollers…that's weird, Bandit.
You can send that walnut to me!


----------



## lightcs1776

There's a guy up here selling black walnut on CL. He wants $10 a bft. Now, I don't know what is a reasonable price, but that seems like an awful lot of money for rough sawn lumber.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'll trade you that so-so walnut….
For some premium Mountain Dews!!!

If you can, try to get some pictures of them thar "snow rollers"!!!

I just received my new phone….
Yes, Matt it is a smartphone! Much smarter than I!!!
To me a (smart) phone is a (smart) phone, but….
This one will act as a "Wi-Fi hotspot", so I can use my tablet ANYWHERE!!!
The tablet only connects through Wi-Fi, so I needed to be within range of a network.
NOT anymore…. I'll be able to surf the net & get on LJ while….
I'm plowing, salting and avoiding bad drivers on the sidewalk!!!

Chris,
That is one of my dilemmas….
Not knowing a good Craigslist deal on wood!!!
I also don't know the grading system for wood & what constitutes what?!? %^P
Kind of makes it tough to know when to jump on a particular CL ad!!!

Took a break to plug in the new phone to charge.
I'm headed back to the Lair….


----------



## JL7

Hey gang, it's finally above 0 here again…..it's been awhile. Bright and sunny day. Last weeks postponed road trip has been rescheduled for today.

Nice day for a drive.

Chris, that's too much $ for the walnut….not sure if you have a jointer or not? If you get into the rough sawn stock, a jointer comes in handy, or you better hone your hand planing skills…...wood hunting is fun….enjoy it, but wait for deals….

Hope everyone is shoveled out, who needs it that is….and/or staying warm…..gotta run….


----------



## JL7

Hey gang, it's finally above 0 here again…..it's been awhile. Bright and sunny day. Last weeks postponed road trip has been rescheduled for today.

Nice day for a drive.

Chris, that's too much $ for the walnut….not sure if you have a jointer or not? If you get into the rough sawn stock, a jointer comes in handy, or you better hone your hand planing skills…...wood hunting is fun….enjoy it, but wait for deals….

Hope everyone is shoveled out, who needs it that is….and/or staying warm…..gotta run….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sitting in the dentist office waiting for the kiddies.

Thanks Ham- I have a lot of maple and birch but I'm worried that the hardwood will make it too heavy.

Sunny and cold here. We're kind of used to driving on snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I have no intension of paying $10 a bft for any wood, regardless if it is reasonable or not. And no, no jointer … yet. I have a planer. A used jointer will be a future purchase.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm at bat at the lathe….
Taking another swing at making a pen.
This one WILL be different!

Jeff,
Safe travels my friend….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made it back from taking my buddy for cataract surgery. Think about this for a minute. He drove down there this morning when he was blind, and I had to drive home when he had 2 good eyes. How much since does that make???

Randy, I've seen Woodturning Workshop a couple of times. It is a good show but they don't show it very much…..

Stopped on the way back for a burger, bowl of chili, and a chocolate strawberry shake. I had to wrestle the dogs for a spot on the couch when I got home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Hardwood ain't gonna be too heavy and it will give ya much better results…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are you on your way with my saw parts???


----------



## boxcarmarty

An old man in his mid-seventies struggles to get up from the couch then starts putting on his coat.

His wife, seeing the unexpected behavior, asks, Where are you going?' He replies, 'I'm going to the doctor.'

She says, 'Why, are you sick?' He says, 'Nope, I'm going to get me some of that Viagra stuff.'

Immediately the wife starts working and positioning herself to get out of her rocker and begins to put on her coat. He says, 'Where the heck are you going'? She answers, 'I'm going to the doctor, too.'

He says, 'Why, what do you need?' She says, 'If you're going to start using that rusty old thing, I'm getting a Tetanus shot.'


----------



## KTMM

Here's a random project, one that's stuck out in my head for the past few years.

It reminds me that I have a toolbox William and I started on, that's 1/10th done sitting in my shop….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finishing up a custom end table today. You know what I hate? Sanding. It's the thing nobody likes but everyone has to put up with. It's the Randy of woodworking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just kidding Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What's the deal with that wiener bottle opener Sandra linked to? There is NO WAY he didn't plan that one. As if drinking beer wasn't classy enough


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day Mr. Stumpy.
There's no reason to clarify, that you were just kidding!

Now then….
Where is the next installment of BCWW, Old Timey Workshop, Mustache Mike's Corner and the weekly tip???
I know that it has been cold, but moving around the shop & the additional filming lights would keep you warm.

Now stop reading this and finish shooting and editing!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

On the way Marty…...wait by the mailbox….


----------



## JL7

I'm in snow country now….here's a little drift…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That snow looks good….
From here, in the confines of my house in Vermont!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, just a little drift … I haven't seen snow like that since I was out in Nevada.

Matt, I just learned that the record snowman was built in Maineat over 113 million pounds and really, really tall. I knew y'all get snow, but that is a LOT of snow.


----------



## GaryC

ya know, you're pretty frickin helpless when you're tied to a catheter. I have a MAJOR water leak and Melissa is 1/4 mile away trying to find the valve. This winter has been a real jewel


----------



## lightcs1776

Count your blessing, Gary. You have a great woman there, willing to drive out and get parts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy you said
"PBS "Create" is airing "Woodturning Workshop" What time is that in central time?

Woodworking comes on at 3:30pm and 5:00pm every night here.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent my evening creating a storage spot for table saw parts so I can clear some things off my workbench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Hurry every chance you get, My nads are gettin' cold out here…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

That is a good idea on the storage thing.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Hang in there. Your wife can handle things for a few days! That's what we keep em around for.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I still need a shelf above it to put some jigs on…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlen,
Woodworking shows air on "PBS Create" at 10:30am & repeat at 4:30pm, Monday through Friday.
Central time is one hour behind Eastern Time. When I'm watching, it is 9:30am & 3:30pm where you are at. You PBS broadcaster may have a different schedule though….


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Sorry that you are having plumbing problems, especially now!!!

So what you are really saying is, you've got leaks EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

With my new pen turning adventures….
I started a new blog series!
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/39650


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

I like the storage wall Marty, good idea.

I made some progress on my router table today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It is much safer (& more accurate)....
If your router table is level & not up on an angle like that!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Are those cup holders I see???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Gary

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, no cup holders there. 
Not much to say tonight. Headed for bed.

Gary, don't sneeze too hard….

G'night


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Sandra….


----------



## lightcs1776

Good looking start to the router table, Sandra.


----------



## JL7

Pretty fancy Marty….....got those shop pics updated?

Good start there Sandra…is it time to sand it yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Did ya pull yourself away from Lawrence Welk so you could join us???


----------



## lightcs1776

Pens are looking good, Randy. What tools are you using? I'm going to have to get the wife a couple new gouges, as the Harbor Freight ones didn't hold up … as in the caught on the wood and bent right over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weatherman is tracking another system that is expected next week that could dump up to 14" of snow….

Film at 11…..


----------



## JL7

Nope, the Welk is still playing….using the iPad and really having problems trying to post…..more than usual that is…..


----------



## JL7

More crappy snow scheduled here tomorrow…...which is screwing up the reason for my postponed rescheduled road trip …... Argh…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well head on down this way. And don't forget those saw parts…..


----------



## superdav721

I got nothing done today.
I sat in my chair, loaded my pipe and texted Marty a few time.
There might have been a movie playing in the shop.
Jeff keep that stuff up there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Did you not do anything because your fingers are super glued to the chest of drawers???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff didn't do anything either but sat at his parents house and watched bubbleman…..

Chris is breaking his wifes tools…..

Stumpy stopped by and called Randy a Sandy or a Sally or something like that. Then he mumbled something about smacking a wiener with a bottle opener…..

Gary just lays around the house in his pajamas…..

I guess 74 and I are the only ones around here that puts in a good days work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna try to find daybreak…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, in my defense, she got nervous due to how much the tool was jumping. Obviously I need to order the grinder to get the tools sharp. OK, not much of a defense, I guess.


----------



## DIYaholic

Well this day is over.
I'm going to awake to….
Something!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Now, where is my coffee?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That was your coffee?
Sorry.


----------



## lightcs1776

Guess I gotta be quicker. But how can I without my coffee?

Well, it has to wait until I get to work. I'm already running late.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

Great, I need coffee & William is stealing it all!

Guess I'll have to steal one of Bandit's Mountain Dews.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm on my second pot. 
Ya'll have to get up mighty early to beat me to the coffee pot. 
Try again tomorrow. 
Lately I've been waking every morning between 3:30 and 4:00.


----------



## GaryC

Woke up at 3 myself. If I had known you were up, William, I'd have given you a shout


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't shout too loud…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty!! What's cookin ??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Replaced the bandsaw switch Tuesday…..

Put tablesaw parts away yesterday…..

Lookout, I'm on a roll…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I've been thinkin' about a deer roast sometime this week. I believe I got some red taters and carrots to introduce to it…..


----------



## GaryC

You're getting too organized. Makes me tired


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh coarse, some fried rabbit is soundin' pretty good too…..


----------



## GaryC

The drooling has started. This is cruel. BUT…. I do have some rabbit in the freezer. I may have to get it out


----------



## boxcarmarty

Replacing the jointer switch is next on the list. You know it's time to replace it when you gotta smack the crap out of the machine with your workpiece after you run it thru…..


----------



## GaryC

I have a bad switch on my joiner. This will be the third one. Don't understand why that thing goes out so soon


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Is it a push button???


----------



## GaryC

No… just a regular rocker switch


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
74,
It is much safer (& more accurate)....
If your router table is level & not up on an angle like that!!! ;^)
Randy, How else is she going to cut a bevel? Geeze! Give her a break.

Gary, Hope ya got the leak stopped. Duct Tape?

We took our nearest neighbor out for a steak dinner last night to celebrate his 87th Birthday. He's quite a guy. Veteran of the Korean war, Stanford Graduate, used to do a lot of deepsea diving for Abalone around Monterrey CA. Claims to have dove both coasts of Mexico, New guinea, and Australia. Until last year, he hunted elk, deer, rabbits, bear, turkey, duck and quail. He's a little unsteady on his feet now. Sold off his boats, and camp trailer but he's still got his guns and Beagles. He says that he's the only one of his family to live past 66. 
It was a good time.

Suppose to have 50 MPH gusts today, possibly rain tomorrow and snow for a few days after that. Moisture at last! Yippee.


----------



## GaryC

Morning Gene. Called a friend plumber. He cut the water off and noted what he needed to fix the problem Be back sometime today. 
Your neighbor sounds like a real interesting guy.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Might try a switch with a higher amp rating.


----------



## DamnYankee

Well we seem to have survived the Blizzard of 2014. Whew!!
It was a bit dicy there for a bit, thought I might slip and fall on my way back and forth to the mail box.
We got all of about an inch. By about 1pm yesterday some of the yards in the neighborhood had no sign of snow in them. Roads were a bit icy this morning but not bad.


----------



## GaryC

The last two times, I just ordered the switch from Delta. 
Shameless. look what 2" did to Atlanta. They finally admitted it was due to really poor planning


----------



## DIYaholic

I've a few tasks to complete for the 'real" job….
Hopefully, it will only take an hour or so.
Then the rest of the day is MINE!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

This exact same thing happened to me once when I skipped school as a kid! Very effective video!


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That video was AWESOME!!!

Gives new meaning to skipping class…
Downing a few cold ones….
& getting bombed!!!

Yeah, that was no day at the beach!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

As a teen, I would have handled it the same way all teens do .. "that happens to other people. It would never happen to me."


----------



## Gene01

Got an amp meter, Gary? See what the motor's pulling. Sumpin' ain't right.

Stumpy, 
5 of us skipped school our senior year to hunt 'shrooms. Problem was, we hunted in the same woods the school superintendent like to hunt. He caught us. We got a 3 day suspension. He didn't. We didn't get any 'Shrooms, either.


----------



## DIYaholic

I never did understand the "suspension" thing.
Keep people out of school….
That don't want to be there anyway!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gene skipped school to do some 'shrooms?

My brother and I decided to not go to school one day when my dad was at work. So we're in the house, watching TV and eating junk food when I look out the window and see my dad walking up to the house. We both run to the bedroom and hide in the closet, where we had to spend the ENTIRE day. He left right before we were supposed to be getting home, so we managed to not get caught. But spending a day crammed in a dark closet with my brother was punishment enough.


----------



## Gene01

Suspension from school wasn't a vacation, by any means. I spent the 3 days spading mom's huge garden. Believe me, I'd rather been in school.


----------



## DIYaholic

The drudgery of my daily grind is FINALLY over….
All 45 minutes of it!!!

A little lunch is in order….
Marty, whatchya cookin'???

Then I'll head to the lair, for some hard earned SHOP TIME!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hot ham and cheese with a side order of Frito's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I almost got caught one day by not paying attention to the time and driving the same route that my Dad took to work. Luckily My buddy was driving my car when I looked up and seen my Dad's truck coming down the road. I was able to duck down onto the floorboard until we passed. I was asked later why Gary was driving my car during school hours. I told him he had a doctor appointment…..


----------



## GaryC

Well, did ya tell them I had surgery too???


----------



## bandit571

After work nap is completed

Did a little bit on some "Brown Boards" the other day









Love rough sawn lumber, might have to "work around " a few spots, though


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, I must have missed the lumber while staring at the hand planes ….


----------



## bandit571

Might a knot or two in these









Maybe a wider view will lessen the distractions? 16 bf of Black Walnut.

My Single Brain Cell ( the only one left that works right) is hard at work to get a plan of some sort for these boards.

Was going to get a few photos of them "Snow Rollers", but a might hard to do, when driving along @ 55 mph on a busy hyway…..

Sorry Randy: All the MDs are gone. Son does have a stash of 1.5lt ones hidden away, though.


----------



## JL7

I don't know about the rest of ya, but I am definitely tired of this winter…....

White knuckled it for 3 hours to get home (a day early…..). 7" of fresh white $&#@ awaited me…..

Decided I needed to break out the big guns (the behemoth Cub Cadet snowblower) which hasn't been started for a few years. Poured a bit gas down the plug hole and by gosh it started.

I have 2 driveways myself, plus I do the neighbors (Wally), you may remember Wally, he's the one with the tree on his garage last summer. Got my main driveway cleared and started on Wally's when the behemoth decided that the drive wheels didn't want to work anymore.

To make matters worse, the wheels were locked and had the drag the beast home. Pretty sure i had a mild heart attack. And where's William when you need him?? The behemoth needs help.

So out comes the snow pup. The problem is we got so much snow, the pup can hardly clear the banks.

Then the snow pup seemed sluggish and the paddle thing kept stopping, which is worthless, since that what trows the snow…..hmmm, what would William do??

Seafoam to the rescue.

3 hours into the white $&#@ removal project, 2-1/2 driveways are clear…...the rest will have to wait…...

Snow pup view:










F150 snow gauge:










Sidewalk view:










Have fun with this one Marty….........


----------



## bandit571

Might hit 40 around here Saturday!

A "one Day only event" mind you. Then back into this sort of stuff









Should be fun for a few more days.


----------



## Gene01

This is AMAZING!


----------



## JL7

That is AMAZING Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all that whining up north???

Snow is our friend. Take a lesson from Rob, He was just hit with the blizzard of 2014 and he dug himself out and went on like a real LumberJock…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I love black walnut. I bet that will be beautiful wood when you're finished making it into something.

No whining about winter here … only a bit of whimpering about the cold. OK, maybe some whining too.


----------



## JL7

The neighbor kid is out there shoveling in his shorts?? Granted, it is 11* out there, which is quite warm lately, but shorts…......?

And in other news,

May copious amounts of snow engulf Martysville…....


----------



## lightcs1776

My 15 YO wants to wear shorts, and it was -2 this morning. I won't allow them in the winter.


----------



## DIYaholic

That snow looks great from HERE!??

Whining is NOT acceptable….
Wine-ing is fine!!!


----------



## superdav721

* Pretty sure i had a mild heart attack.*
Thats sum funny $#!* right there, I mean FuNnY.


----------



## superdav721

Ok i got to tell this one.
I have just learned my wife as a child had a pet goat IN THE HOUSE.
yep I married a RED NECK. A pretty one but a RED NECK.
Now I know why she wont let me cook goat.


----------



## JL7

*Pretty sure i had a mild heart attack.*

Dave…..my brother gave me the behemoth snow blower, and I was talking to him on the phone a little bit ago…...he couldn't stop laughing…...revenge of the behemoth…..

Now the goat thing, that's another story all together…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Goats in the house ain't all that bad….
I heard Marty keeps sheep in his bedroom!!!


----------



## superdav721

STOp Randy RITFLMAO.
Jeff she has an Aunt and Uncle that were a professional wrestlers.
I met the Aunt and never would have guessed.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Gene01

Super Bowl Goat?


----------



## Gene01

Cheer leader?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, you have completely lost your mind. That last goat pic was over the top.

Dave, **************************************** are some of the best people I know. The city folk around here use the term as a negative, but I see it as honest, hard working folks that know how to provide for themselves and will give you the shirt off their backs when your down on your luck


----------



## GaryC

Want to be depressed…. look up winter storm Maximus coming to us next week. It's going to be tough


----------



## lightcs1776

Won't be depressed about it. No matter how bad it gets, Spring will come. It just might take it's sweet time.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like another doozy, Gary. Lots of the same folks are going to get more bad weather. Hope the officials aren't caught off guard this time like Ga. was. Maximus just might be an apt name for this one.
I really do hope we get some of it, though.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it does look like a bad dude. Front of it is rain but when it gets back to the mid-west and further east, it's going to cause problems


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Spent another day in the shop. This time with my neighbour. I was worried about doing work with someone else in my shop, particularly another (gasp!) woman, but it went very well. We got the rough cuts all done for the tie cubby and I used my crosscut sled to cut the grooves. All in all a successful day.

I think she thought we'd have the project done in one day but she was a good sport. All the maple we used was rough cut tucked up on my lumber racks, so it was a job getting that down.


----------



## Momcanfixit

She wanted to know how much it would cost to replace the maple. I told her she could give me a Lee Valley gift certificate. She's a great friend and has been very helpful to us.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, Funny that you should mention another woman in your shop. My wife asked me if there are other women that enjoy woodworking, especially turning. Sounds like the time you were able to spend with a friend was worth far more than the maple. Hope all goes well with the doctors tomorrow, assuming I have the day right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris - yup, it's tomorrow. That's why I've been in the shop. I haven't been 'fit' to be at work until this is over with. I'm tempted to take a Sharpie and draw the outline of my liver.

My neighbour Deborah grew up fixing things and is pretty handy with tools and such.
I showed her how to use the planer, explained how it worked etc and she set to work no problem at all. The she did some resawing on the bandsaw and got a huge kick out of that.

We made a huge mess of the garage and had a great day.

The dr gave me some atavan to take tonight and tomorrow before the procedure. I brushed my teeth and got in my jammies thinking it would knock me out and I must say I'm disappointed. I might feel a bit mellow, but for that I could have had a drink.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..
Two women, playing with wood…
There has got to be joke there somewhere!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - you can tell your wife that there are many women interested in woodworking, but not as many actually doing any. When friends of mine see my bench, they'll often say "I've always wanted to do woodworking" and it's too bad they never have.

Okay, maybe the atavan is working. Getting a bit loopy.

Oh no

It's can't be

I'm turning into RANDY!!!! AAAAAAGH the HORROR


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope all goes well tomorrow!
Glad you were able to get a Patient Advocate, that was able to get the ears & minds of those that count.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - I have a CLEAN joke for you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy - I expect that they'll be very nice tomorrow. I'm not usually one to complain, but I'm glad I did this time.

Oh yeah, the joke

Why did the chicken cross the playground??


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I'll bite. Why did the chicken cross the playground??


----------



## Momcanfixit

To get to the other SLIDE


----------



## GaryC

oooo, kinda wish I haden't asked…


----------



## StumpyNubs

puke…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today's progress


----------



## GaryC

Looks good


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a few dumb jokes…

Why is an elephant big, gray and wrinkly?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Why?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That was a clean joke….
But it wasn't very Funny!!! ;^(

You didn't complain….
You brought a patient care issue to their attention!
And don't you forget it!!!

I almost forgot….
The cubby is lookin' good!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Because if it was small, white and smooth, it would be an aspirin.

Next…

A dyslexic man walks into a bra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - what about the elephant??


----------



## DIYaholic

Does a dyslexic man worship….
DOG???


----------



## Momcanfixit

If a baby is born to a blue skinned smurf and a purple skinned smurf, what colour are his teeth?


----------



## StumpyNubs

What do you call a dog with no legs?

...Doesn't matter what you call him, he can't come to you.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's funny, Stumpy, and I consider it clean. I like clean jokes. Bet you would have never guessed.

Sandra, I'll relay that message to Sherry. She would be encouraged. She used the planer and bandsaw this past week. The tie rack is coming along nicely. I like the maple.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How do you make a Kleenex dance?

...You put a little boogie in it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, That next maximus is expected to dump 14" here if it comes in snow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

If a rooster lays an egg, on the peak of the roof…
What side does it roll down???


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Marty. I thought about you when I first saw the report. Maybe you better send that deer meat to me to hold on for safe keeping….
Hope it's not really as bad as they say..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm also a big fan of "Yo mamma so fat" jokes:

...Yo mamma so fat she got arrested for ten pounds of crack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's the little fat dude making jokes???


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Yo mamma so fat she doesn't need the internet, she's already world-wide!


----------



## GaryC

Rooster….... they don't lay eggs here in the south


----------



## StumpyNubs

You'r right, Marty. But the best part of those jokes is they're adaptable!

...STUMPY so fat when he fell, nobody laughed. But the ground started cracking up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat he left the house in high heels and when he came back he had on flip-flops.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat that when he was born, he gave the hospital stretch marks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You mama so fat she sued XBox 360 for guessing her weight


----------



## StumpyNubs

oooooh- good one!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I opted for some pig ribs for dinner tonight instead of the deer roast… Maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat the only alphabet he knows is his KFCs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I can't fight sleep much longer.
Been having horrid dreams, hopefully after tomorrow they'll stop.

Last night's dream involved Hilary Clinton ordering a drink that I didn't know how to make, and when I did make it, my tooth fell out into the glass. Methinks it could be a touch of anxiety.

Nighty night friends, talk to you tomorrow after the torture, I mean biopsy is done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat he was diagnosed with flesh eating bacteria and the doctor gave him 80 years to live.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat you could slap his butt and ride the waves.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat that on Halloween he says trick or meatloaf.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'Night Sandra,
If you stay awake….
You wouldn't have bad dreams!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

...Stumpy so fat he has to put his belt on with a boomerang.

If Sandra's going to bed, I'm leaving too. She's the only one around here that can appreciate a good "Stumpy so fat" joke.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Looking forward to a positive report from the doctors.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, be a leader, not a follower. Stick around a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, We need a review on some resaw blades. Can you throw something together for this week???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Which resaw blades?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sterling vs others, 3tpi, or more aggressive for chewing up trees…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

If "chewing up trees" means occasional rough cutting small logs into boards, go cheap since the finished surface is going to come from the jointer or planer. Not too cheap since a cheap blade dulls quickly and a dull blade wanders too much. Timberwolf is a good option.

I've used Sterling blades. Good stuff. I'm thinking of getting a carbide tipped resaw blade from them. Another good source is bandsawbladesdirect.com Carbide blades last forever and leave a really smooth surface. But I wouldn't want to run a $250 blade through firewood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trying to figure out my best setup for an 18" Bridgewood. I want to resaw and saw mill with it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you're serious about doing a lot of resawing, then go carbide. Resawing thick logs heats up blades and dulls them fast. A steel blade will dull after a few dozen board feet of thick hardwood and start to wonder quite a bit. You just have to hope nobody hung something from a nail on that tree years ago! 

That's a sweet saw! I would love to have one, and you can bet any log within miles would lose sleep knowing I have a saw like that!

I might just have to look into a band saw blade comparison review. I'll think about it while I'm sleeping. G'night!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be waiting for a film at 11…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Stumpy.

Marty, I'm interested in seeing how your blade selection goes.


----------



## ssnvet

165 posts and I just when I catch up you all go to bed…. fine, be that way!

I've spent the last two day….. learning how to use the smart phone….. if it's so smart, why doesn't it just run itself.

Here's one for all the boys and girls down Georgia and Bammy way….

This is how you do it!










Of course that's more snow trucks than the entire state of GA owns. Time to suck it up and pay some taxes boys.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Hope the biopsy goes smoothly and w/o incident. Your chicken joke was BAD!

Stumpy, Your fat jokes were great!

Marty, I spent a lot on resaw blades for my 17" bandsaw and the best were: Timberwolf 1 TPI for green wood and the Timberwolf 2-3 TPI for dry wood. But neither cuts ANYWHERE near as good as the WoodMizer!


----------



## ssnvet

Not super impressed with the Amana AGE panel bit set. Comments are on my thread in power tools board.

The proof will be in using them… but I was hoping for a minor work of industrial art.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, problem is we are way over taxed. But, that's a discussion for another forum.

If you have questions about the phone, send me a message or email me. I use a Motorola Droid RAZR and like it. There are some good apps, most free.

And I still have an hour before it is time for bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanx Andy, I have used the Sterling Diamonds for a couple of years now but nothing more aggressive then a 6 TPI which cuts lightweight stuff but doesn't resaw very well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I order Sterlings, I have to order minimum of 3 at $25 each so I want to make sure it gives me the most cut for my buck…..


----------



## ssnvet

We break down cant stock into rough cut boards at work all day long on a Baker horizontal resaw band saw similar to this…










and never to my knowledge have used carbide tipped blades….

That's actually our "little" saw. We also have a 1960s vintage, 100 HP Stenner vertical resaw that runs 8" wide blades on 4' diameter wheels (the bottom one is in a pit below the deck level). But we only fire that bad boy up every other day or so for higher volume jobs. It will resaw a 20' oak 6×6 in about 20 seconds in it's slowest feed speed.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty, Debark your logs and check them with a metal detector. That will save your blades a lot of ware and tear, as dirt in the bark does a number on them.


----------



## lightcs1776

That would be incredible to see in action, Matt.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Yer NOT gonna like the price on those Timberwolf blades. My 2-3 bi-metal was $70 if I recall right. But they said it should outlast 10 regular blades. Haven't used it enough to verify that.

The bandsaw gets a lot more vacation time since I got the mill! It cuts unbelievably FAST compared to the bandsaw.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, you seem to really like that mill - grin.

Night all. It is time for me to get some sleep as it is now 2300 on the east coast.


----------



## gfadvm

Anyone who has ever used a chainsaw mill would LOVE this bandmill


----------



## lightcs1776

More power to you Andy. I'd love to see a picture of it in action some day.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope you didn't order one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It is no longer today….
Tomorrow has come….

I'm hitting the horizontal….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Here we go with the first pot…
Sandra, here's to a great day with the medical folks. Looking forward to your happy report


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, hope recovery is getting easier.

Sandra, praying all goes well today.

Off to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Sandra,
I'm sure all will go well, but….
Good luck!

Gary,
Are you getting fidgety?
How's the recovery going?

Caffeine consumption is called for….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Matt, I knew to debark and clean the logs. Dirt will chew up a bandsaw blade just like sticking a chainsaw in the dirt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I don't mind the price as long as it does the best job. I hate spending that kind of money for something and it not work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, A good comparison looks to be between the Sterling Diamond blades and the Timberwolf (and anything else that you can think of).....


----------



## DIYaholic

"...hate spending that kind of money for something and it not work….."

Marty,
Now you know how your boss feels!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I know you swear by the Sterlings, have you ever used the Timberwolfs???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, My boss pays me to go home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS is busy with the 4 axis CNC again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Did you take a picture with ya so you can point out the liver???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I thought this was a family site….
What's with the "Nude" photo???

BTW: Where did you get *74*'s picture?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It's from her college days…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all,
Happy Friday!!

*74*, you probably have better things to do this AM than read this, but just know we're wishing you all the best today.

Marty, that band saw is a beauty. It sure looks beefy enough for some heavy duty milling.

Andy, I hope your Timberwolf bi-metal blade lasts longer than mine. I might have gotten 100 LF of Mesquite out of mine. It was only 72" though. Seems like the steel ones last longer. I have a feeling that, with my small saw, the flexing may have contributed to the bi-metal's demise.

We got the predicted 50 mph gusts all day and all night. And, it's still blowing. In Dec. and Jan. we replaced all our shingles and rolled roofing with metal. Glad we did! I was really getting tired of supporting Henry's and the roofing nail industry. And, I'm REALLY glad I don't have to climb up there today! 
Just read the "hazardous weather advisory". Today is supposed to be worse than yesterday. Sustained winds of 39 mph with gusts to 59 mph with rain/snow/sleet. I'm glad I'm not driving a semi across US 40 in AZ today!


----------



## JL7

Batten down the hatches Gene, sounds like doozy…...that's what I was dealing yesterday minus the rain and sleet. Had an 18 wheeler fish tailing about 20 feet in front of me while he was passing ….. Good day to stay in the shop!

Marty, on my 18" saw (133" blade), I've used the 3/4" Timberwolf, but don't think it was the bi-metal, just the 3 tpi standard blade that Woodcraft sells. Just looked it up, $52.00. They cut really sweet at first, but just don't last. The 3/8" Sterling for half the price seems to last at 2 or 3 times longer.

There are a couple of reviews on LJ's, search Diamond Sterling…..I'm on the IPad now, and I'm not talented enough to link stuff…..

Have also used some Olsen All Pros, and they are pure junk right out of box. I bought 2 of them on clearance (5/8×3 tpi) and they could barely cut the box they were shipped in….live and learn.

I've cut some really tough stuff with the Sterlings, and they really hold up well. I have a brand new Timberwolf in the shrink wrap if anyone wants to buy it…..I'll make you a deal…...

On a different note, I picked up 3/16" blade for my 14" saw from Lee Valley, and it is Viking brand, which I believe is actually a Timberwolf. Not sure what the story is there, but it cuts nice for scroll work. I have the Carter Stabilizer on that saw…..

Temps dropped again here….so it's back to the deep freeze…..the only good news there, it sounds like the cold side of this jet stream is the place to be…......


----------



## DIYaholic

A day of errands….
Need to get groceries and some other stuff that is actually important….
Yeah, shop supplies!

A warm 28°, going up to 33° today!!!
1" - 3" of the white [email protected] predicted for tomorrow afternoon/evening…
Shouldn't be much of a problem…..
Temps are to be above freezing Saturday & Sunday!!!

Have fun and play safe everyone.
I'm headed out the door….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Troops and HAPPY FRIDAY!

74 best wishes for a successful biopsy. Tell the docs that if they don't get it right, they get a lobotomy in repayment.

Gene, please batten down the hatches and don't go out if you don't need to. Keep a blanket, water and candy bars in the car if you do have to go out. And charge up your cell phone. (call me mother hen)

Marty…. call Louis Iturra b4 you plop down your $. He knows a LOT about band saw blades. You can download his catalog here (practically a book on everything you need to know about the band saw). Even though he sells the premium stuff, he talked me out of buying expensive blades when I told him what I did on the band saw and his prices were very low. His phone # is on the catalog, and apparently he is busy enough that he has chosen not to do business on the internet.

I have used Timber Wolf blades and they cut great. But keep in mind that they use a silicon steal alloy and make a disclaimer that you need to take the tension off the blade when it's not in use….. they apparently are prone to stretching. Unfortunately, I destroyed my 3/4" resaw blade trying to cut phenolic with it. Phenolic = carbide was an expensive lesson. But you can call up the Timber Wolf people and ask them questions as well. Buying direct from them cost just the same as through the distributors, but they were happy to talk to me.

There's a stomach bug going around these parts and I had the pleasure of stripping my daughters bed after she barfed in it last night. She's home on the couch today, but is able to keep down ginger-ale and crackers. My lucky wife got to scrape the sheets and blankets, and now the clothes dryer bit the dust after straining under an over load.

Life! Not always easy, but far better than the alternative.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff and "Momma Matt,

Sorry about the bug, Matt. Hope it passes by the rest of the family. As to the barfy bed clothes…BTDT. Not fun.
Sorry too, about the dryer. That crap always happens at the worst times.

Thanks guys, for the advice. Hatches battened, and car and truck keys on the night stand where they will be all day. No traveling today! Shop is on the windward side so I get to listen to the buffeting when the machines aren't running. 
I hope we get some moisture outta this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not wanting to download Matt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Disregard, it downloaded…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You can have my snow…..


----------



## JL7

Question for the experts…..and you too Marty…...

Picked up a Norton 120x wheel for the grinder and it showed up with a nick from Lee Valley. They shipped it in a plastic bag with a piece of cardboard on either side, so not very well packed.

Should I even consider using it or try to return it. I haven't spun it up yet…..


----------



## JL7

Gene…...we got lot's of snow, but we get ripped off in the spring, because the ground is froze and all that snow just runs off and causes flooding for all you folks living near the Mississippi River to the south…..

They are already using the "drought" word around here….....


----------



## JL7

Matt….that catalog is pretty cool…..been meaning to tell you that since the last time you posted that link…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, just my opinion but, for what you pay for those wheels. I'd be wanting it without that chip.


----------



## JL7

Gary - I just called Lee Valley and they are sending a replacement wheel today, no questions asked, and they don't want the old one back…..and Julie promised this one would be packed better…..how cool is that??


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that's been my experience with Lee Valley. That's why I use them….great people. Glad you're getting the new one.


----------



## Gene01

Marty. We'll take it. Thanks.


----------



## superdav721

A wheel at over 1720 rpm will take out walls and as the queen said "off with there heads" 
This is a big problem with a lot of wheel shipments. Use it for flattening plane bottoms. Never spin it up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG Jeff, Send that chipped one to me and I'll toss it out for ya…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave, so what you're saying is, it should work just fine for Marty…

Marty, it's yours if you want it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Never did make it to the grocery store.
Did get a few other necessities though.
Lunch has been nuked…
Time to ingest!
Then, I believe it was written somewhere, that a Friday afternoon nap is a requirement!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I have a new grinding jacket and face shield I've been wanting to try out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chili was nuked and digested with a peanut butter sammich. Friday nap will commence in 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Who says there is no such thing as a free lunch? I just ate one :^) We have a vendor that comes in once a month and buys pizza and subs for the entire off ice (~12 people). He's a really nice guy and I enjoy talking to him.

Count down is on… 2-1/2 hours to go.


----------



## DamnYankee

For bandsaw blades, blade sharpening and sandpaper I use a local company called Farris Belt & Saw.
Last time I bought a 105" 3/8" bs blade for I think about $12.50.
http://www.farrisbelt.com/index.html

They carry all sorts of sandpaper that they will custom cut. I've even gotten 4000 grit sanding pads for my ROS.

They will also make custom length BS blades.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, that lunch isn't free. Your company pays for it with each order you place with the guy. Now, I think it's a good thing for him to bring in lunch, and I do believe that there are times when you can get a truly free lunch, but that wasn't one of them.


----------



## ssnvet

I hear ya Chris, but the owners of our company our pretty darn tight with the purse strings and this guy wouldn't be getting any business with us if he wasn't earning every penny of it with price, quality and service. He probably has deviated margin on 90% of our business, and takes a hit on his commission. But we've become a pretty big account for him, so it's still worth his while. He's one of the few sales reps I've dealt with over the years that I respect. He really knows the corrugated industry, and when he says he'll do something for you, he does it.

His company is near Boston and I think all of the city slickers expect to be wined and dined. So their sales guys have company credit cards and if a $100 lunch get's him an hour of face time with his customer, they think it's worth the $ spent. He feeds a dozen of us subs for what he might otherwise spend on sushi for two city critters.

And if those boys are into reciprocal back scratching, and pay full price for their boxes, then I suspect their actually the ones buying my lunch :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

It's the way business works. Glad you're able to get a piece of it. I'm sure y'all work plenty hard for it.


----------



## Gene01

TANSTAAFL period! 
And, that ain't no lie.


----------



## GaryC

Without a doubt…...I understand the period!


----------



## superdav721

Free lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Work site is having a $5 "free Lunch " for the month of Feb. just sign a sign-in sheet. Anything over $5, and you pay the difference. P&G wants two new lines up and running, we are HIRING!

Also have a "Food Safety Audit" coming up in our department. All the bosses are going bonkers to get things ready for the auditors. Whopee-do…


----------



## lightcs1776

No free lunch here, but I'm heading to HF to swap the wife's lathe. The better one (12×33 w/ reversible motor) is on sale and I have a 20% coupon, so it will only cost me $60 to upgrade, since I can return this one under their less than 90 days policy.


----------



## lightcs1776

And it's (34706 latge) out of the box and on the bench. I'll be putting it together tonight.

Hope y'all are having a good night, and that Sandra had success today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

The biopsy was a walk in the park. Okay, maybe with a slight mugging, but it was NOTHING like the first one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

When the first sample was taken, I started to laugh and cry and said "that's IT?" She took a total of 4, and even showed them to me. Not stringy, just looked like itty bitty slivers of liver. Imagine that!

She went in through my ribs, so I'm a bit sore, but not like I'd been run over by a dethatcher like last time.

Dr. came to see me, was pleased with how it went. Now a few weeks waiting for the results.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, great to hear they took care of you the right way. Hope you get your ribs get feeling better and they can tell you what's going on.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening all. 
Sandra glad to hear take two was a better experience.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Glad to hear things went THE WAY THEY SHOULD HAVE THE FIRST TIME! Hope the pathologist has an answer (and that it's good news).


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad the biopsy was a better experience than last time!
Now let's hope the results give you GOOD answers to your questions!!!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra…happy to hear it went so much better. Glad you're back home and safe. Stay away from Marty. He's been in the cookin' mood….. you don't need to mention ribs to him


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' chicken livers…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen. Now I can put that behind me for awhile and think about something more important, like getting my vise returned and working on my router table.

Points for my hubby today - on the way to the hospital, he was trying to get me to talk about projects I have on the go in the workshop.

He also asked the nurse if he could come in for the procedure. He's a big guy, so everyone looked relieved when I told him it was okay, to wait for me out of the room. I think he would have come in anyway if he heard me screaming. Nice to know he's got my back.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm thinking another glass of wine, but hey, you can have the chicken livers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My father in law used to eat fried chicken hearts……. Eeew.

I never did like liver, refuse to eat it and don't plan on changing any time soon.

Called my neighbour and asked her if she wanted to go into the shop tomorrow. I can't do any lifting, but that doesn't mean she can't…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cooked up a mess of hash browns and topped it with some deer sausage gravy… MMMmmmm…..


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 for you husband, Sandra.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I would have watched, but I would have needed my own anesthesiologist…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much to declare today. A bit of a lazy day really. Ran into town and stopped at a little habitat for humanity second hand store. They sell grinder wheels, sandpaper, and belts. Good to know when I need that kind of stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up some puck lights to replace the ones under the cabinets that quit working. That aught to make Debbie happy…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sure wish we had a place like that around here, Marty. We have the big box stores, but nothing really for woodworking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, A friend told me about this place, I had never been in there. I'll be checking it out more often…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty…. ambition is just oozing outa you


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice. Sometimes it's those small unknown spots that have the most bargains and awesome tools.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ambition??? I'd rather take a nap…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of naps, time for me to hit the hay.

Night gents


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just a drive by been busy retooling the shop and tool hunting ,looking for a good used drum sander but may have to buy a new one while i have some extra money ,
was going to complane about the cold but after reading the winter yall are having it seem mild ,got new light for the shop , and a tool that i had lost in the pawn shop i use this one a lot and went to home depoe and they told me they didnt carry it anymore ,im not a master of this craft as most on this site is but i used it all the time told the guy i wish i hadn't lost it thought i could replace it then he tells me no it a on line tool that i could still get one , great news it came in to day. William had told me to replace the sand paper that it come with and would last a sand a lot longer dont think paper ever wore out its is my go to tool a lot just happy to have it back 









74 tell your your husband hes a good man being raised by a father that didnt show love much i know it means a lot when going thur all you have been 
keeping you all in my prayers and i really miss Rex's wit

soon as i settle down hope to get on more i really miss all the BS


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i dont talk to my self ,no you dont .


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, nice sander. I sure am not a master anything. However, it means I can go nowhere but up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary check it out ,a double jet crawfish boiler and a fryer craw fish will be cheap as soon as Mardi Gras is over new Orleans buys up all of them for it after it over they come down in price 









im just chomping at the bit for some and to get back to making saw dust


----------



## lightcs1776

I love crawfish!!! Just can't get them up here.


----------



## GaryC

Looks good, Eddie. We'll have to put it to good use come spring


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris me either but this is a great learning LJ site and tread there are some very ,very good master on here lot of kidding and horse play but down where the rubber meets the road it a lot of knowledge here and one that will go out of there way to share , long as we are going upward are doing good


----------



## ssnvet

So I got talked into participating in a team geography competition at my daughter's school tonight. BIG MISTAKE!! Let's just say I won't be attending next year.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im ready ,get some good hot weather and craw fish and beer and good friens its what its for


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie fully agree. I can name several folks who have really helped me, most of them here in this thread, which is where I spend 95% of my LJ time. Now, if your cooking crawfish, you need to wait until I'm there. I'd even bring the beer. I almost wish I was deploying again just so I could head South so I could enjoy more of the food - train-up has always been in the a South for me


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I'll bring the beer if you bring the mudbugs. I do LOVE crawfish!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to see you!
Good to see you retooling the shop….
That is a great sander, I love mine!!!

I've never had crawfish….
I have had a beer or two though!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris and Andy we will need the beer i dont drink beer but only with craw fish something to cool the tast buds down for a long time i thought the buzz was the crawfishes side effects ")


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt. That bad huh? Geography was never my strong suit. Don't really care where it us


----------



## lightcs1776

In that case, Eddie, a diet ginger ale or a glass of wine works great. I rarely drink beer any more.


----------



## ssnvet

I like geography, but we had two 4th graders on our "fun" team, while the competition had high school teachers and prep school seniors :^o


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt sounds like it was rigged


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get my beauty sleep….
I made need a decade or two for it to work!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey


----------



## KTMM

Morning or is it evening. Just got home from work, one more night shift then I'll be off for a couple….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, It could be evening, it's still dark outside…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No good auctions today. I haven't seen a decent auction all winter…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. It's light out on the east coast. First cup of coffee is consumed and I need to some more.

Matt, I agree with Eddie. It sounds rigged.


----------



## KTMM

Just browsing the this morning, looks like someone else threw the towel in on this site. I've seen a couple of these type posts lately.
You guys know I'm not the most active member, I guess that's why site problems don't bother me. 
I've never understood deleting all you're posts and making a big exit statement. It's kind of like moving out of a house one random morning, following a 12 hour party the night before. I don't think the neighbors are gonna come looking for you. (Except to make you replace their mailbox that got blowed up.)

*Rant off*


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' good people Stumpyville & Marty,

There is a myriad of weather coming in….
Sunny this morning….
Cloudy later….
Then snow….
Followed by rain.

I just hope snow comes late & light….
Then the rain melts what does show up!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I won't go too far down this road. I primarily spend my time on this site here. I haven't been bothered by the changes, although I prefer the way the site was better than it is now. However, things change. It is a simple fact of life. Some are good, some not so good. Folks here will either adapt or leave, both are OK and they have a right to do either. But, like I said, things change, and six months from now it may be the better site than ever.


----------



## GaryC

> ?


 Why is it that NY is getting all the attention for a game that's being played in NJ???


----------



## KTMM

Agreed Chris, I'm not ranting about the site, I understand things change when owners change. I guess I just don't understand making a ruckus, then leaving.

I don't want to ruin the morning ritual of this thread, so here's mine…..

Beautiful morning here, it wasn't freezing last night. Enjoying a bit of a knockout before I head to bed. Hope all ya'lls coffee is as good as mine will be this afternoon.

Might have a finished project to show tomorrow morning. : )


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Jim Irsay, owner of the Colts, sent the Mayor of NJ tickets to the Super Bowl because the NFL gave the tickets to NY…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I'd rather hear about you blowing up the neighbors mailbox…..


----------



## GaryC

wow… I bet there's a lot of back pocket payments going on in that stuff. 
Hey, Marty….. did they send YOU a ticket??


----------



## boxcarmarty

No they didn't, them cheap [email protected][email protected]…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I don't mind folks on this thread bringing it up. Y'all know how to have a discussion without getting into personal attacks, which is why I live this thread.

Now, speaking of mailboxes being blown up reminds of when I was a kid. Back then you could have fun without someone calling the police and accusing you of being a domestic terrorist. Kids were kids and, while there were consequences, they were appropriate for the age.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Happy SuperBowl penultimate day.

*74*, Wonderful news about the nearly painless procedure. Hope you get some good info from it. Ditto the +1 for hubby.

Matt, like Greg, geo. isn't my thing either. The US is between two oceans and borders two other countries. what's between are called states. That's about it. 25 miles from home and I'd be lost if it weren't for TomTom. It's sad.

eddie, Really looking forward to seeing you and everyone else who makes the trip. The crawfish and beer will only enhance the comradeship. It's going to be a swell time. Can hardly wait.

Hey back Gary. Things going OK? Healing up good?

Lucas, Rant away but, people who leave because of some picayune site changes don't deserve it. They probably won't be missed.

Chris, 5:50 AM here and the dark sucker hasn't started to work yet. It might be broke.

Got two curly maple paneled doors glued up yesterday. Inlaid 1/8thX1/8th strips of walnut between the curly and the rails and stiles. They look nice. Gotta finish sand everything, apply Chas. Neil's blotch control, stain it all, apply the finish (debating shellac or rattle can poly) and send it off to Mcdonald's headquarters in Chicago. 
Then, I'll start on a ring box for our son's wedding. Then, back to the other three jewelry chests. They'll go faster, I hope!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, let's be clear here. They are making a big deal over NY City. That's not NY. NY has dairy farms, great deer hunting, trout and bass fishing, camping, hiking etc. NY City has … nothing that I am interested in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Did you trade the doors for a Big Mac???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, You're not being very supportive…..


----------



## KTMM

Ok, ok, so I have never blown up a mailbox….. and I've had some crazy parties, when I was younger, and dumber….. and I've moved abruptly, (due to break ins).

However, I have a younger brother that blew up my neighbors mailbox when we were kids. It had some important mail, (she had a really bad ex husband) that she had been waiting on. Well, my brother blew it up with some M-80's or something like that, and scorched all of it pretty bad. It turns out that neighbor had just passed the bar. Needless to say, that particular brother wound up cutting her grass all summer for free, along with a lot of other house work.

I asked my brother about that incident a couple years ago. He still holds that another neighborhood kid lit and threw the fireworks in the mailbox, and he just happened to be nearby when the neighbor came out of the house…..


----------



## Gene01

Naw, Marty. I don't eat 'em. Just drink their coffee. 
The doors are for a jewelry chest for my sister. She's the event planner for the corp. and franchisee meetings. Want's it delivered to the office as she's afraid for it to set at her door if delivered at home. She's lives in Chicago, after all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, nope! - grin. Don't get me wrong, I've met some good people while traveling into NY City for work. But I'll take the country over the city any day. I am lousy at hunting, but still love to hike the woods with a gun. My granddad was going to teach me to hunt, but had Alzheimer's before I had the chance to hint with him. He was a great man and accomplished hunter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I think I would carry a gun while traveling thru NY city…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, my folks lived in Chicago for a while while my dad was an associate pastor. Rough city to live in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it wasn't for work, I wouldn't have any use for Indianapolis…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
What do you have against hunting….
IN the city….
Many people do it!!! :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, NY City has their own rules for guns. the criminals can have them. Law abiding citizens get them only if they know somebody in politics. You can't even stop in New York City with a gun without worrying about getting arrested. They don't even allow shotguns. Pistol permits from the rest of the state are not valid in New York City.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I say we give Randy a gun and turn him loose in NY city…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Animals, Randy …. you know, deer, turkey, grouse, etc. Yeah, I think we will keep Randy out of NY City. He spent enough time there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll also need ammunition!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

If I don't motivate….
I'll get nothing done, except maybe a nap!

See ya, when I see ya….


----------



## Gene01

Chris, That's why it's called HUNTING! Many of my forays into the forests with a rifle or shotgun ended up just that. FINDING and SHOOTING were just icing on the cake. I hated it when I got those sad looks from my dog when I missed.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Gene. My dogs just want to wader around in the woods.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning friends…

Sandra…. hope your mending well and that the biopsy results shed some light on your mysteries (you being the woman of international intrigue and mystery and all). Glad to hear you got the 'A' team this time around. Hope the other bums get sent back down to the minors.

It felt good to sleep in… but then it felt good to get up and be productive… brought in wood, got the fire going, bacon simmering away, just warmed up my second cup.

Space heaters are on in the shop and that's where I'll soon be heading.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris,

I think a lot of up state New Yorkers would really appreciate it if you got out your big pair of scissors and cut the GW and Henry Hudson bridges in half. I'm big time into secessionist movements…. like having southern Cal. and NYC secede and become their own countries.

Sorry to say it, but I think those two places embody pretty much everything that is wrong with this country.

Got to go now, expecting a visit from the NSA any time now :^(


----------



## ssnvet

So the plan is to finish organizing the shop and to get the fence, scale and stop block set up on the wing of the SCMS stand.

Then I need to disconnect the old Delta lunch box planer from it's installation and throw it on the bench for some TLC. I'm going to turn the blades and tweak the feed table a bit to see if I can reduce the snipe.

And if I get really motivated, I'll tinker on the mill a little, so I can get that corner picked up and organized.


----------



## DIYaholic

The weather is nice this morning….
I think I may go sledding!!!

Enjoy the day & play safe everyone!!!


----------



## Gene01

+1 Matt. When they are separated from the rest of us, we'd need more border fencing, though. 
Just saw on the news that NYC, Detroit, Chicago and California are all projected to lose BILLIONS of revenue in '14 due to people and businesses migrating to TX, Utah, AZ and other business friendly states with lower unemployment and lower or no taxes on individual earnings. 
Ya wonder if they'll ever wake up.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, The Boston crowd has been migrating to southern NH and ME for years, as the housing prices near the city are obscene (we're talking $400K + for a ranch). Many come up here and bring their "city ways" (sugar daddy gub'ment gonna take care of me). And those who come up here to get away from it all, don't realize it, but they bring "it" with them as well, looking for all kinds of services from the towns, schools, etc…

And now they've driven up the cost of living so much that the "natives" can hardly afford to stay.

Mental reprogramming should be required to come to NH. Live Free or Die is the state motto and there's no income tax or sales tax. But all the MA refugees do when they get here is balk about how they want the state to do this and do that.


----------



## ssnvet

Snack time is over…. time to get back at it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I agree with both you and Gene 100%. The county where I live is fairly conservative, so I'm rather lucky. As you know, I'm just biding my time until I can retire and get out. Just don't let your own states get messed up. California used to be a solid conservative state where people believed in independence.

Brought some more ash boards home, as I decided to do the base of the bench in ash. I also picked up three nice 6" and 8" wide pieces of maple, some of which will become the seats for two stools for the kitchen. The counter we had installed has an overhang in one place so the kids can do their homework and my wife has more space for baking.

Now I'm going to raise the wife's new lathe up an inch to allow shaving to escape from under it (it sits flat on the bench right now), then see how close I can come to finishing the woodworking bench top.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I agree with Chris. NYC is way diff than the rest of ny.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea Chris NYs only blue area is NYC everywhere else is red


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Matt my house was a bargain. 265k for a ranch that need 80k of repairs. I have 2×4 rafters and a 3/4" T&G ridge lol. Gotta love Long Island


----------



## Gene01

I understand, Matt. AZ, NV and UT are being calfornicated, big time.
They leave CA to escape the taxes and then bitch and moan about their perceived lack of the nanny state.

We have traveled extensively along the CA coast. Above the bay area it begins to take on awesome beauty. A little farther north and you can actually find some self reliant folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Look on the bright side, Greg. If you retire outside NY, you'll be able to sell the house, pay cash for the next one, and still have tens of thousands left over, even more if the house is paid off.


----------



## bandit571

After-work nap is completed, still have to go in tonight.

MAYBBE tomorrow ( after the nap) I can get a bit done with that small batch of Walnut. Need to do SOMETHING with it, hard to see the workbench, afterall..

Ride home this morning was a little "different". County roads were better than the "State" roads. Most bridges made good skating rinks. Rain with a few white flakes in it. Freezes when it hits anything. Right now, it is in the 40s!!!!!.

Nap was interupted by "Uncle Charlie", again. Baseball sized cramps in the back of the legs. #$$#@# water pills…


----------



## DIYaholic

OH NO!!!
There's white & wet stuff falling down from the heavens….
I hope it changes to all rain.

Now I have to look out my window every 1/2 hour….
To make sure I don't need to work….
Makes it hard to get a good nap in!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

All rain here, Randy. Snow is melting away.


----------



## JL7

Gene….those doors should be pretty sharp…....looking forward to seeing the results…..curly maple and walnut…..nice. I have a good friend that worked for McDonalds corporate, and she retired very comfortably at a young age…...Your sister should love this…..

Lucas…..good analogy…......

Sandra…..good to hear they got it right this time….....

Eddie….Enjoy those new tools….good luck in the drum sander hunt….Cutting Boards??

Marty, Where's that 14" of snow you promised us you would get?

Wrenched on the behemoth snow blower this morning, it's obvious what's wrong, need William's expertise to fix it tho, it's well beyond my patience level… I do understand now why the wheels wouldn't turn, since there was a mis-placed shaft jammed into the wheel chains…....this caused a "chain" reaction of other failures that I'm not prepared to fix….

I pulled the snow off the roof again, which creates the next problem, in the front off the house, all that snow lands in the sidewalk. I fired up the behemoth (with no power to the wheels) and manhandled the beast to clear the sidewalk…..that's a real workout, but I suppose I do need the exercise…....

Glad that's done. There's at least 2 feet of snow on the roof and when you cut though it, it looks like a glacier, where you can see all the different layers and different temperatures involved…...also, finally found a good use for particle board…...used a scrap to make a platform to stand on in the 3' snow in the yard to use the snow rake on the roof. It sinks maybe a foot into the snow but elevates you 2 feet off the ground….....pretty sure the neighbors were all laughing…...don't care, my roof is safe…..... 

Signed,

The Snow Freak.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
It is good to hear that it is all rain….
I should be able to expect the same….
May not need to go out tonight….
May not need to go out tomorrow!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Jeff,
I'd be glad to come help….
But, I'm on call here!!!
I just hope I don't get the call!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, I thought you were sledding??


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been….


----------



## DIYaholic

I then had to make sure my salter/truck was all set….


----------



## JL7

That reminds me of a story…...

Many years ago….

Snow tubing…..

Sliding down the hill in a tractor inner-tube…...great fun….but quite dangerous as well…..

There are places around here to go "tubing"....

The only way back to the top of the hill was a tow rope, so you sit in your tube and grab the rope…...one of the girls got so drunk on root beer schnapps at the bottom of the hill, we had to figure out how to get her top side….....

We got the job done but it was not pretty…........would have made a great YouTube video now a days….


----------



## DIYaholic

We used to go sledding….
Along the highway….
You had to time it just right, to miss the cars….
As we tried to play "Frogger" on sleds!!!


----------



## JL7

Yep….did that too, but we didn't have spotters so if there was a car…...splat. More proof I'm suppose to be here….


----------



## JL7

I had no fear back then, but then I had kids….....that's a game changer…...no more frogger sledding….


----------



## DIYaholic

We had spotters….
Couldn't trust them though!!!


----------



## JL7

We had a wicked downhill driveway with a curve in it, and all ice…...runner sleds…..and you wax the runners to make them a bit faster….....wild for sure…...no fear.


----------



## JL7

As a teenager, had some neighbors move in from Houston. The boys were named Ty and Guy. Same age as my brother and I. Guy was feeling sorry for himself one day and decided to ride his bike back and forth across the busy highway regardless of traffic….....he survived, but not sure why?


----------



## JL7

Ty and Guy are back in Texas, good luck to Rex and Gary….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Quick drive by to say hello, which seems appropriate with the frogger talk. Did a lot of things as a kid, because nothing could ever happen to me back then, right? Jeff, I agree, kids do change everything. I won't tell all the things I did as a kid … wouldn't want my own kids to find out.

Heading back down to the shop. Almost time to glue up the last of the bench top. Legs are cut so only the bottom of the base will need to be done tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, We're gonna need pics of your abortion snow ladder so that we can enjoy it as much as your neighbor. 14'' won't be here 'til Tuesday. They're still tracking the big one. It could come as all rain…..

Indiana sledding involved an electric fence at the bottom of the hill…..


----------



## JL7

Yep Chris…...the kids…...

Marty, no pictures (on purpose).......use your imagination…...For sure it was not pretty, but it kicked a&&......

I'm still on the cold side of the jet stream so thinking that is good. Usually the jet stream carves right over me so now its time to revel….......

Marty…..don't pee on the fence…..just kidding….do it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All rain here today. Melted what snow we had left. You can imagine my disappointment…..


----------



## JL7

Oh yea…..the "southern" Indiana climate….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

On a lighter note… I actually got in the shop today, (in between a half a dozen beers) and finished some stake sides for a wagon…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Did some say steaks available at the chuck wagon???


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
& a baked tater….
Might as well get a brewski, to wash it all down!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Oklahoma Sledding: When it snowed one of us would sit in a scoop shovel while the other towed you across the pasture behind his horse at a high rate of speed. How did we survive that kinda stuff?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You survived it….
With found memories!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yall are on a role. 200 comments.
Sandra good news and I am glad this time was a lot better.


----------



## superdav721

Now I done ordered me this.









And a pound of my favorite tobbacy
with a few other ounces of some other stuff
One of them is what C S Lewis smoked.


----------



## JL7

mmmm…Doritos…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie cool looking sander and cooking rig too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Quick stop, again. I was told I was spending too much time in the shop, so I'm going to spend some family time watching one of my wife's shows. That means no bad guy getting destroyed at the end, no action of any real nature at all. Oh well.

On a good note, I have all the legs for the bench cut, all the pieces for the top cut, and another section glued up. It's getting close.

Dave, pipe looks pretty nice. I'm not much for pipes, although I like the smell of them. But that looks real nice.

Y'all have a good night, if I don't get back here before morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Y'all have a good night, if I don't get back here before morning."

Chris,
If you do check in….
Am I to have a bad night???


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep … grin.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Cool lookin pipe. Just don't be smoking any of that Colorado stuff in it!


----------



## ssnvet

Uh oh… Dave's into the long bottom leaf. :^)

Spent most of the day in the shop, but don't have a lot to show for it.

I enjoy pipe tobacy… Captain Black blue label in a simple corn cob pipe was always my favorite. But when my wife's aunt got lung cancer and had to have half of both lungs cut out it really upset my girls, who were still little. And then they freaked when they found out that I had a pipe (even though I never smoked if in front of them), so I gave it up. I developed mild asthma related to my allergies, so that sealed the deal. But I sure miss it.

Hoping for a 74 update.

Sure hope Rex can shake the family feud blues and rejoin us soon. It takes two willing parties to reconcile and if you've done your part, all that's left is to commend the situation into the Lord's keeping.


----------



## superdav721

!0-4 Andy. I have a pound of Lanes Limited 1-Q coming.
It might have a bit of honey on it.
Matt bandit told me to try that. I cant find it.
I'll smoke one for ya,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

how yall are getting warmer i hope it was a fairly warm day to day in the 60 s

good looking pipe Jeff , mmmmmm Cheetos

Dave thing are falling in place just slowly . hopefuly we can have a meeting of the minds at Williams and get Lucus there too know we could figure out all the worlds problems


----------



## lightcs1776

I snuck down to the shop to finish the glue up for the next piece of the top. Wish glue could dry faster so I could just finish the thing. Now it's time to get some shut eye.

Good night, all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been a little out of pocket latly but the project list isnt on on my page here is it mine or or they working on it ,i have a very old puter windows XP may be time to get a new one just know how to get around on this old one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite chris ,itll be dry to morrow


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
There have been a LOT of problems with the site….
So it may not be your 'puter!!!

Chris,
Even though you showed up 
I am having a great night!!!
G'night Chris….


----------



## ssnvet

It's the site Eddy…. Your puter is likely just fine.


----------



## JL7

Eddie's here…..!

We lost Pete Seeger this week so…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A sad lose, for sure!
Is that song hinting at your….
future lathe project???


----------



## JL7

Maybe…...


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Everyone please check this link. I laughed so hard I cried. http://dontpkethebear.com/25-funny-auto-correct-fails/


----------



## JL7

Pete's 90th birthday with the Boss…......and others….....


----------



## GaryC

You sorry dog, Greg. I nearly popped my stitches out laughing at that site


----------



## DIYaholic

Since it is now technically morning….
I'm going to sleep….
May need to be coherent in a few hours!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Pete Seeger RIP he was a great song writer and singer that did it from the heart


----------



## DIYaholic

The walks, drives & parking areas are safe once again….
My 1.5 hour workday has me exhausted!!!

I'm headed back to sleep….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a dusting, not sure I want to waist the salt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll just sit here and work on my coffee and chocolate doughnut holes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're still not sure how Tuesdays storm is tracking. I guess they'll let us know Wednesday…..


----------



## GaryC

Just the fact that it's coming sucks


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all,

Same here, Marty. 'Cept mine are glazed and home made. Chocolate would be better but, I'm not going to complain.

We finally got some snow yesterday morning. I swear it was at least 83 flakes. All that wind and bluster and we get what would be exaggeration to call a dusting. A 20% chance on 3 of the next 7 days.

*74 !!* Whazzup?

Gary, The only difference twixt an oral and rectal thermometer is the taste.

Greg, some funny stuff, there.

The actual game coverage starts at 16:30 here. So, lots of shop time available. I'm rooting for the Bronchawks.
Just hope the game is worthy of the name.


----------



## GaryC

That big rat back in Pa just said 6 more weeks of winter.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, everyone. Hope y'all have a good time with the game today. I personally don't care who wins, but would like to see a good game. Unfortunately, when it comes to this one, neither team will want to take any risks. It likely won't be all that exciting.

No donuts here, but I was offered an Eggo waffle by my 11 year old. I opted for coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm rooting for some good commercials…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I say we make rat soup out of the little ba$tard…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 is in the house. (I can't fake diva well)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just caught up on the posts

Sounds like a country movie gone bad
-dodging cars
-smoking questionable product
-guns
-hunting
-rectal thermometers


----------



## GaryC

Morning Sandra
Marty.. I'll have to pass on that soup. I'm all for making it, just not consuming any of it myself


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, straighten up, 74's here…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the medical front -
They went through my ribs this time, so I'm sore, but nothing compared to last time.
Dr. said he'll call as soon as he gets results. If it's Wilson's disease, I'll start treatment right away. If it's not Wilson's disease then they'll have to figure out what to do about my copper levels.

There you have it, more hurry up and wait.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and I asked to see the samples - looked like liver to me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

At ease, freaks


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, in either case, isn't the treatment basically the same??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't blame Wilson, He didn't give it to ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

From here on out, we'll just call it Sandra's disease….. (so as not to point fingers)


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, my family has been trying to get me to straighten up for years. I think they finally gave up … so should you - grin.

Sandra, hurry up and wait sounds familiar somehow. Hope you get news fast. Hope it's good news as well, but knowing has got to be better than waiting.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, An updated remake of Blazing saddles? Starring Justin Bieber and Molly Cyrus? 
Tokes, Twerks, Maseratis and Mausers. 
Coming soon to your local theaters.


----------



## bandit571

Driving on a State Highway this morning, going about 25-30mph. White knuckle time for about 10 miles. Then hit the divided highway part of the trip home…....45-50. Seems the down pour that Martitrino sent my way turn into about a 1/2" of ICE of everything in the Shelby County part of the commute.

Plan on a short afterwork NAP, then heading for the Dungeon Shop. Have a almost complete cut list running through the brain cell. Might even burn a few electrons today….

Hurry up and wait? Like going to the company trains for supper. Only two klicks away. Road went a little differently, wound up cut across a LIVE FIRE range for A-10s ( two of then were overhead,too) And A LIVE FIRE RANGE for tanks ( M1s) Watched the new LT get out the map (again?) lay it ON the metal hood of the jeep, and then lay his compass on the map. With the engine running, mind you. Mile and a half drive took two hours…


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary sorry about the stitches. I was in tears too. It was worth it tho right?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Time for a little French press coffee. Mmmmm


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, I love elephant jokes (I think the over 50 sign is true). Why does an elephant have wrinkled ears? Because his cowboy hat is on too tight (wish I could do the upside down writing). Why does an elephant paint his toenails? To hide in a box of smarties. Have you ever seen an elephant in a box of smarties? See, it works! Just as juvenile are the no arms and no legs jokes. What do you call a man with no arms and legs in a forest? Russell. What so you call a woman with no arms and legs on a metal fence? Barb. What do you call a woman with no arm and leg on one side? Eileen. I never heard yo momma jokes before (I must admit to having several laughs).

Jeff, Lee Valley is great for sending you a new wheel. Although the wheel seems ok, there may be some fractures that you can't see with potentially disastrous results.

Sandra, that's wonderful! I hope you get answers soon. Hubby sure is a keeper.

Eddie, great that you could get the sander you wanted. I wish we could get crawfish here. Actually we can, but they're from China and I've heard that the quality is not good. Going back a few days, I find it interesting that what you eat when you're poor is so different from here. One of our favourite things is red beans and rice and when we were young and poor we only had that as a special meal. Celery and bell peppers were very expensive; we could stretch the meat out with more beans but when you don't have two out of three of the trinity, there just isn't much point.

Lucas, I don't get all the fuss. There are problems but they're trying to fix them; I really miss the top 15 but I'll just wait patiently. I had a look at some of the forums and they're really all in a lather - energy that could be spent elsewhere more productively.

Matt, really no tax in NH? How do they manage it?

Trivia: All 50 of America's states recorded temperatures below freezing at some point on Tuesday January 7th.

it must be a bad winter when someone makes snow shovel shoes.


----------



## GaryC

Greg…yes, it was worth it but, boy did it hurt. I kept telling myself to quit reading and come back later and I just couldn't stop


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I hear ya bro. I was reading it on my iPad and my wife just kept looking at me like what the hell is wrong with you. Best laugh I've had in a while. Hope you feel better


----------



## gfadvm

Someone needs to shoot that damn groundhog! We were supposed to get a "dusting of snow". So far we got 3" and it's still coming down heavy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
That was some funny incorrect autocorrect stuff….

Doe,
Those shovel shoes have been ordered by my boss!

*74*,
If it is Wilson's disease….
As a RCMP officer, what did you steal it?
Can't you just give it back to him?

No real weather forecasted, until Marty's Tuesday storm blows by here on Wednesday….
Would it wrong to sleep until then???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Love the shoes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Hurry to Indiana and you can ride with me to PA…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Farmers Almanac says the Midwest will get hit by a February blizzard…...

That means you too bandit…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - I think I'll pass on that movie.

Gary - treatment would be the same but without the copper being high 'enough', they will be hesitant to put me on the meds because they can be as bad as the copper….. The GI guy says he'd be happy to be wrong, but he doesn't think it's Wilson's (aka Sandra's disease, aka WTF) He keeps bringing up MS….. Whatever.

It has allowed me to make all kinds of sawdust without hubby saying a word. Poor guy walked around looking like a scared banshee all last week for fear I'd want to "TALK about it…."

Tried the Festool last night. Works great, and NO dust. (still not worth the price, but I"m okay with that)

Hi Doe - the router table you sent is being turned into a full size cabinet. It got bumped down the list to 2nd after the tie cubby, but I"m excited now that I have the design all worked out in my head.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For those interested in medical mumbo jumbo here's what they know - or think they know, or whatever.
Feel free to play medical detective if you have nothing better to do.

-Urine copper is abnormally high on repeat tests, but not enough to meet Wilson's criteria
-blood copper is normal
-blood ceruloplasmin is at the very low end of normal
-MRI shows prominence of red nucleus blah blah blah 'while a soft call, can be seen in Wilson's disease'
-EEG shows tension in the temporal lobe with artifacts, something about increased activity, but no epiliform activity during testing. Previous EEGs have been abnormal, then normal on repeat tests 
-ENG testing shows decline in nerve velocity in legs, but motor nerves seem fine.
-Edge of my liver can be felt, but may be an incidental finding
-Liver enzymes are normal normal normal.

Sooooo - they can't say that the copper has caused the issue in my brain for sure unless the liver confirms it.

See why I'm half-nuts?

Okay, fully nuts


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I can't understand a bit of what you wrote about the medical terms, but sure hope they can explain it to you in plain English, and that it is something easy to fix. I'd go nuts just listening to the doctors talk in all those terms.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Guy on Kijiji selling these. There was no picture on the ad. I asked him to send me one and he sent this.

He apologized for the quality of the picture, said they were in better shape than they appear. He's asking $175 for all of them. Anything of interest in there??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not that I would even entertain $175, but wondering if it would be worth taking a look-see


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm no doctor….
But I watch them on TV all the time!!!
Oh wait, that doesn't help….


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Watching Dr.s on TV *AND* staying in a Holiday Inn will get you a medical degree in some countries.

Sandra, Have they ruled out Lyme disease?


----------



## KTMM

Waiting for Dave's response to that question 74…....


----------



## DIYaholic

"NSA Clearance DENIED!!!" blog entry….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/39720


----------



## KTMM

What I've been working on as of late.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Randy,
Nice job on losing your clearance. And plugging leaks is a good thing, too.
NSA still won't hire you, though.
Great idea using the magnetic vent covers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I appreciate the kudos….

Probably a wise move on their part, that the NSA doesn't hire me!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

High urine copper, eh Sandra? Mine has tasted coppery too lately. Maybe we have the same thing?


----------



## StumpyNubs

New episode of Weekend Woodworking- a compartmentalized end table of wonder...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I bet the Colt's don't win Superbowl XLVIII !!!


----------



## GaryC

Looks like the Bronco's decided not to show up for the game


----------



## lightcs1776

Sea Hawks are looking pretty good, though it looks like the Broncos are starting to wake up. But, since it isn't the Giants or the Falcons, it is irrelevant.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, so maybe I was wrong. The broncos aren't starting to wake up.


----------



## ssnvet

While all yooose guys (that was a nod to you Chris) waste your time watching grown men play with a bouncy ball, I've been productive in the shop.

SCMS stand is done, with exception of a stop for the T-track.

Shop is all tidy and ready for the next project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Aren't lame horses put out of their misery?
Where's Andy, to put them down???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I'd be in my shop off it were not for two things. One, my wife and the two of the four kids that are home would be furious with me. I might as well sleep in the camper. Second, I'm waiting for the glue to dry on the bench top before gluing the final section together with the other two.

By the way, the SCMS stand is great.


----------



## GaryC

Someone needs to turn in a missing persons report for the Bronco's


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap was completed. Woke up to KFC for "breakfast"

Have no dog in the super bowl fight, sooooo

Milling up some walnut boards ( film tomorrow, might be a BLOG coming up).

Got to use a Stanley #31 jointah plane on the rough sawn edges, waviness is no longer a wave effect

Got to use a #6c and a #414c on the edges as well. Finished up some of the edges with a smoother.

Wasn't all hand tools, though ( sorry guys, COPD makes me short of wind) so a CORDED saw was used a bit. No tablesaw in the shop, so a 7-1/4" circ. saw was used. Going to be fun doing rip cuts tomorrow with THAT saw.

Will try to post a few pics, but will lose the interwebby @ 2230hrs.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all remember when the half time show was worth watching. It used to be good.

Looking forward to a blog, Bandit. Walnut is beautiful wood.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser









Will wind up as rails between the corner posts on the ends









My vversion of "Heft & Hubris" a Stanley #31 jointer plane. 24" long.









How does one say 
Welcome to my Dungeon Shop
in Transylvanian?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I see all sorts of electron killers….

Looking forward to the blog & the finished project!


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… power tools… what is the world coming to?

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Walnut


----------



## lightcs1776

Bet that walnut will look awfully nice once your planes are done with them.


----------



## superdav721

First Sandra are you of Italian descent?
Wilson's runs heavy in people of Italian heritage.
Now to the picture
The brace and plow planes if in fair condition make it worth $175.
The brace can get a heavy price.
If the plows treading on the screws is in tact they can get $50 +. One of them could be an older wedge plow witch might not be worth as much.
Jump on it for $175


----------



## ssnvet

Don't do it Sandra….. It's a disease!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm, thanks Dave. I think I"ll go take a look.

No Italian descent as far as I know, but definitely a Heinz 57 - Irish in there somewhere, and whatever other nationalities settled on the East coast.

Gene - Lyme has been ruled out as much as it ever can be. Had my blood sent to Ca, and my spinal fluid was also tested.

Tie cubby is coming along nicely. Dividers are done. Decided to do those first, not sure if it was a good idea or not. Time will tell.

Night night all.


----------



## KTMM

Woo hoo, I completely missed the Superbowl this year. The wife and I took mini me with us tonight and went out to eat, I love a good steak. From there we went to the craft store, (I got some better brushes for painting my carvings). Finally, we made the dreaded Wal-mart trip, which for once wasn't too bad. The highways were empty, the restaurant was moderate and the craft store was a ghost town. I enjoyed getting to spend some time with my girls, since I've only sporadically seen them over the past 5 days, due to working evening shift and bad weather.

74, I feel for you. When I got diagnosed at 14 with a rare form of arthritis, I went through about 3 months of tests. All of those while I was in excruciating pain and hardly able to walk. I won't go into any more of that story tonight, or we'll be here forever. Just suffice it to say, I felt blessed when I met other kids that had gone 2 years through tests trying to get a diagnosis.


----------



## KTMM

Oh yeah, and after we got home I changed the oil in the wife's car, wipers on both cars, and checked / filled the tires and all the other fluids on our vehicles. Phew

Edit: It dawned on me how few of you are on my buddy list, return the favor if you don't mind…. : )


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning,

Good point about the buddy list Lucas - I'll go take a look. I seldom wander anywhere else on the site.
Ankylosing spondylitis is common in my family so that was an initial thought.


----------



## KTMM

Wow 74 you hit the nail on the head, that's what I was diagnosed with. (Ankylosing Spondylitis) My mother has bad psoriatic arthritis and my grandmother had very bad rheumatic arthritis. I got away from the meds that were being prescribed as they all seem to be legal poison in my opinion. My grandmother died from and infection that resulted in her going septic while on some of the biologicals that were pretty new at the time. I forget the exact med, but I believe it's now off the market. Hell, I took Viox and Darvocets 5-6 a day for nearly three years…..

Well, there I go ranting early in the morning. Time for coffee and tool gathering to go finish a deck.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Lucas, it's always time for coffee.. I'm not much for meds, as I think they are often too quickly prescribed. Sometimes they can hide the real cause. Good to have when absolutely necessary though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Game really sucked…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Puppy commercial was good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Half time show sucked…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta take the dog for a haircut…..

BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' everybody,

OK, so how do I get that 4 and 1/2 hours back? What a yawner.

*74*, Deductive medicine, ruling out conditions, is probably a good practice, but it does put a lot of strain on the patient with all the testing and probing. Not to mention the prolonged worry. You are a brave and unbelievably strong lady.

Aside from some tweaking of the fit, the maple and walnut doors are done. The case is done. Probably apply some of Charles Neil's anti blotch stuff, today. Two day process, according to his instructions. Tried some of the gel stain on scrap. Blotch control is a must! Then, gotta line the drawers. Speaking of that, anybody got any ideas for ring holders? I'm thinking foam wrapped dowels, but is there a better way?


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy

FYI - the Broncos have been to the Super Bowl 7 times (Only the Cowboys and Steelers have been more at 8 times each, and Patriots tie at 7 times). Of those 7 times, the Broncos have lost 5. With those 5 loses the Broncos have the dubbious honor of being the loser in 3 of the worse blowouts in Super Bowl history - #1 (XXIV Lost to 49ers 55-10), #3 (XLVII Lost to Seahawks 43-8, they tie for #3 with the Bill who lost to Cowboys XXVII 52-17) and #4 (XXII Lost to Redskins 42-10).


----------



## DamnYankee

While there have been 48 Super Bowls
And there are currenlty 32 temas in the NFL
Only 19 teams have won while 24 have lost

Depending on how you want to count it…there are 3 or 5 teams which have never made it to the Super Bowl
-Jaguars
-Lions
-Texans
-Oilers (Unless you count them as the same team as the Titans (SB XXXIV))
-Browns (Unless you count them as the same team as the Ravens (SB XXXV & XLVII))


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning all. We got another 5-8" falling right now. I think this month is gonna be a bad month. 
Lucas sorry to hear about the arthritis. How do you hold up with the woodworking. It must be tough. God bless ya. 
Gene you're not kidding. I stopped watching after the halftime show and layed down with my son to watch some this old house. It was brutally boring game. 
I'm gonna be in the shop most of the day. Well before I go plowing anyway. I'm starting on my sisters basement door. I finished the Tenoning jig last week. 
And Chris I totally agree. It's ALWAYS time for coffee


----------



## Gene01

So Yankee, those stats indicate that, historically, a fan has a 0.7 chance of seeing a good game when the Denver team is in the superbowl?
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Gene01

Yep, Greg. I dozed off during the halftime show. Woke up about midway through the 3rd quarter. Had to "rewind" the Tivo to catch the TD run. As Gary said, Denver forgot to show up. 
I guess those pundits that have been saying that defense wins games were proven right, once again. 
Not only did they shut down Denver, but just the points scored by, or because of, Seattle's defense was enough for the win.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gene


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbly Friends,

Hip-hip-hurray….. the top 3 & 15 is back. Back arrow still isn't working for me, but it would appear that someone is working to fix the sight.

Well the stomach bug has now run through the entire family, two kids missed a day of school and #3 lay on the couch all day Saturday. Even my wife with the cast iron stomach was feeling whoosey. I woke up and three this a.m. and thought for sure I was going to erupt, but 5 or 6 tums tamed the acid and I got through the night, though my wife said my stomach noises woke her up at five. Now I'm limping along through the work day.

I never did get the buddy thing, but I just went and added most all of you to my list. Don't be offended if I missed you…. I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## DamnYankee

Gene - my take on defense winning championships is that no team ever got to a championship without good offense. So since both teams have good/great offenses it takes the difference in defense to decide the game.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I don't get offended over much of anything. I add buddies so I can see the projects y'all are working on. I don't have any projects that are all that nice (although I am pretty excited about the way my new bench is coming together).


----------



## bandit571

Had planned on being IN the Dungeon Shop all day, today…

Did get a few boards ripped down, but…

Was informed that I was babysitting the 4 yr old grandson today. Can't really go to the shop and leave him watching a movie…

Maybe later today, I can get to the shop. Need to cut things down to a workable size for that chest I'm trying to build. Cut list is almost complete, just need to find SOMETHING to write it all down on…..

Not much on coffee, however, as long as I keep taking all of Randy's Mountain Dews, I'm good to go…...
( does made it hard to hold a camera still, though..)


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Greg. Those are pretty funny. The comments, too.


----------



## GaryC

Just got home from the doc's office. They really did some fancy work on me today. Disconnected the cath hose from the bag and filled my bladder with dye. Then moved me around in several positions to take pictures. Found no leaks from surgery, so they pulled the catheter out. Got the final report which basically said they got it all and I am considered cancer free.. Have to go in every quarter for a check for first year. Every 6 months after that for next 4 years. Glad it's over. Especially glad that catheter is gone. It's a real pain in the…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, With a buddy list, you will be alerted of any projects or blogs that are posted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good deal Gary…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Gary. Fantastic!


----------



## HamS

381 posts to read


----------



## HamS

That last post was just to get to the end. Great news Gary. Now I got more to read.


----------



## Gene01

That's really great news, Gary.


----------



## superdav721

Nice Gary!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Awesome news Gary! Very happy for you.


----------



## JL7

Great news Gary…..enjoy it!


----------



## HamS

On the topic of NY: I am a New York native that left for freedom. This is my NY


----------



## DamnYankee

Gary - As Tony would say "THAT's G-R-R-E-E-A-A-A-A-T_!"


----------



## HamS

And this

The picture didn't post. Trying again


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful place you had, Ham. It's a shame, what is happening to the state.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad all went well and GREAT news was had!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sorry, but the Colt's didn't win the Superbowl!!!

I just activated my new *NOKIA LUMINA 920* smartphone….
My old smartphone ran "Windows Phone 7", the new one is running "Windows Phone 8"....
I'll need to familiarize myself with the new features. This could take a whiiiiiiiiiiiile!!!
The best thing is that I'll be able to access ALL my documents, photos and what not, from either my tablet or phone!!!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Marty, Gene, Ham, Dave, Shameless, Matt, and Randy. I was relieved to get the news. Almost as relieved as getting rid of that darned catheter.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a short break from milling them boards

Almost all the rip cuts are done

tried to cut a groove on one edge, router bit broke off.

Tried to cut a groove on one edge. handsaw takes too much energy, chisel is too bleeding slow

Tried to cut a groove on one edge., Different router bit, ( Smaller collet, less strain on bit) and a lower speed setting. It might just work out.

Pieces need to be cross cut to their correct sizes, MIGHT be able to do that…

Raised panels were in need of a shallow rabbet on the backs. I do have a plane to do that.

Walnut dust, good thing the wood looks good, otherwise, I ain't a fan of the smell….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

greatest of news Gary ,know thats a load off ya ,


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
What?
NO PLANE for the task at hand???
Sounds to me like you need to buy or build a router plane or something!!!
& more Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i have the same phone ,i like mine ,dont know half of what it dose but it dose have a app thats a level


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

new toy came in to day


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Does the arrival of the Earlex signal a project is ready to be "finished"???

You are are re-equipping your shop rather nicely. Good for you!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Yep, we do use a plane as well









For little jobs


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary that's great. I'm guessing bladder cancer?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Eddie. Let us know what you think of that earlex. I know reviews are great. Been thinking about getting one


----------



## CharlesNeil

Eddie ,

Now ya cookin with Peanut oil .. The big silver end thing , you don't want to look into it and pull the trigger. Considering this group, just thought I would mention it .


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey now, Charles, I resemble that comment - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Go put some pants on!!!
There is an honored guest in the house!!!
& stop picking your nose!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Have you ever, in the short time I have been here, seen me worried about whether or not I have my pants on? Man, didn't think so.

Edit: 
By the way, your comment reminds me of the time I was kidding around with one of the Generals (one star at the time, if memory serves me correctly). Afterwards another Soldier come up to Mr and asked me if I realized that was General so-and-so. I just said yes, and he is still human and just wants to be treated with respect and like a real person.


----------



## GaryC

Greg… it was prostate cancer. But, because they do so much reconstruction during the surgery, they check to make sure the bladder isn't leaking… Interesting procedure.


----------



## JL7

Nice score Eddie…..........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Charles ,got to get some peanut oil for my fish cooker ,got to make one of your finishing classes now ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

getting there Jeff ,thanks


----------



## JL7

Eddie - is the band saw all set up?? How about the drum sander search?? I'm on a strict budget now, so will have to be satisfied watching you spend the money!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff hadnt got to my bandsaw tune up yet got to get some elect plugs put in waiting on this weater to clear a bit ,looked for a used drum sander and they are hard to find down here order this one its on the way,










David had one of theses and said his has been a good one and know he knows his stuff pretty well ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Does anyone know someone who needs a 3/4×10 tpi to 1" x 8 tpi adapter for a lathe? I purchased one from PSI but I don't need it now that I swapped models. I'm not looking for anything for it other than a home.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris there are some turner here , about all i know on em is be ready when its turned on , its apart of this craft i know little of ,turner and carvers im usely just at awe at the stuff they do


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, if you know of anyone who can use it, please let me know. It's not an expensive part, around $15, but if I can save someone from buying one, I would like to do so.


----------



## JL7

There ya go Eddie…..nice looking sander! Really nice….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris William dose a lot of turning ,hes been out of pocket as of late ,he stays pretty busy on that lathe


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, he has given me an amazing amount of help. However, he has the same lathe as throne I just picked up for my wife, so I know it won't help him. However, if he sees the post and can find a home for it, I'll send it his way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You'll like your Earlex, Eddie. I've found lots of uses for mine…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles was in the house…

Chris, I hope you didn't embarrass us…..

BTW, it would probably fit my lathe but I don't have anything that needs adapted too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice haul eddie. I'll put my birthday list together and get it to ya…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you aint right ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Marty ,come on down and we'll have a party


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd like to have an Earlex but I'd be afraid Stumpy has tried them all out…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Ya know what you deserve….

*YOU SUCK!!!*

Oh yeah, nice freakin' drum sander!!!
If you run out of room….
For a small fee, I'll store some of your latest acquisitions!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'm still figuring on where I'm going this year. Haven't decided yet…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Two more weeks and I can start having the energy to get in the shop. Ready to finish training and get this marathon over!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, come on down this spring when we have our get together. Bring some of that meat for Williams grill


----------



## DamnYankee

Though I've been making another flag shadow box for another retiree. 
I need to start paying closer attention to the list of up an coming retirements so I can get ahead of the orders!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Don't forget to make yourself one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm waiting to see if the wife is gonna take any time from work or if I'm traveling alone…..


----------



## bandit571

Kind of tired tonight.

Got the stiles grooved

Got the corner posts shaped

Cleaned up a few edges, to match other edges

Sabresaw even got hot, almost too hot to hold









But, it was a metal one, anyway.

Used another plane, too









Just to make sure things lined up









BTW, Randy: there was indeed something from you in the shop









and I'm not talking about that Walnut, either..


----------



## bandit571

Too late, already retired, last May. 37 LONG years…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Marty has a good idea (can't believe my 'puter just typed that!)....
Just make sure it is for retirement….
& not for a burial flag!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, You can also put on it that it is from me, that way it will be a surprise…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, if you want it for future accessories, must PM me an address. It doesn't do any good here.

Bandit, is that a #5 plane? I ask because it's the only good plane I own.

Oh, and how could I possibly embarrasse us after Stumpy's post?

In all seriousness, I love Charles work, which takes enormous dedication and effort. I also appreciate that he is willing to share his hard earned knowledge. I appreciate it too much to let him come here and feel like this is work. He seems like a good natured sort of man.


----------



## bandit571

The sargent #414c is a #5 sized plane, about 14" long. I have a slight camber on the edge. Bottom is grooved. Does a decent enough job of knocking high spots down. Then just a couple swipes with a Fore plane (18" long, #6) to finish smoothing thing out.

At least there was something getting done in the Dungeon Shop. Might have to go and steal a few of Randy's Mountain Dews, again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, If you send it to me then I would just have to find someone to pass it to when I find my replacement lathe. This one I have is about 25 years old…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Steal away….
I've moved onto cold ones, for the evening!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm trying to talk myself into buying a Jet…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Great news!!!!

eddie, Holy Cow! You are getting some nice stuff! Enjoy.

Marty, The Gulfstream 5 is a nice jet. With room for all your friends!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris agree with ya Charles Neil is a master of this craft , and a good man ,he knows Stumpy s a mess , and has a love of the craft


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Andy 
about lost every thing had to sell and pawn a lot to stay afloat ,been in a battle with the SS for a couple year finnaly got the back pay , went to court last april with them just took awhile ,almost lost the house but its all good now ,had some help from friends to, and you guys helped my spirit many a time . just a smile is sometime worth more than anything , in a way this craft and ones i have meet keep me for just going crazer that i alrady am . love replacing the tools and thank the Lord for them , hopefully i can get some thing back on line ,like my rocker thats just waiting for to be finished


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Yeah, ya want to finish that rocker….
Before you're too old to finish it & need it!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, lot of posts!!

Gary - BEST NEWS! Glad to hear you passed on your catheter to Eddie to use for painting…

Eddie - Looks like Christmas in February. Enjoy it, you've waited a long time.

Lucas - I watched my Mom take many meds for AS, it didn't help a lot and ruined her stomach.

Ham - nice place

Gene - let me go browse. I'm thinking foam wrapped dowels might not do the trick.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds good, Marty.

Eddie, sure glad things are getting better. I am really looking forward to seeing you enjoying those tools.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry to hear Gary. Glad ur doing better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Have you heard the one about a blonde & a trucker???


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just wanted to share my Tenoning jig with u guys. Works great. It rides on the fence. I got my sisters whole door frame dry fit today


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://mysweetskull.blogspot.ca/2013/05/diy-ring-holder-vending-display-idea.html

Gene - check that link out. Take away all the girly fluff and it's a neat idea. Craft foam rolled into tubes and covered with fabric. Gives a soft place for the rings. I'm thinking you could probably also use something like 1/2 " pipe insulation - stuff the centre with quilt batting, cover with fabric. Probably even easier to handle than craft foam.

There - that's my contribution to tonight's meeting of the minds.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - you're making a jewelry box, right?

I'm cooking with gas….. you could cut the 1/2" pipe insulation in half, glue the halts down then cover with fabric.
(I'm going to feel stupid if you're taking about different ring holders than a jewelry box)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gave my luxury sander a good run today. It does exactly what I wanted it to do - sands nicely, noise is reasonable and no big clouds of dust. I can justify it about as much as someone can justify a bass boat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got an old cemetery across the street here. I can dig ya up some fingers…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now, THAT would be cool…


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha … Randy, I'm not sure. How does it go?

Evening Sandra. Glad to hear you're enjoying that sander.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Don't be knockin' a bass boat…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nothing wrong with a bass boat Marty - it just doesn't seem to generate big debates about why a birch bark canoe would be better….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Chris


----------



## boxcarmarty

A birch bark canoe doesn't get to the fishin' spot as fast as a Triton with a 225 Merc…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't get him going Chris, next thing you know he'll be telling us about the pheasant plucker. And then we lose the PG rating


----------



## Momcanfixit

A yes, but the COST!! and we all know that Triton owners are part of a CULT.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And then someone will write a long response justifying the time saved getting to the fishing spot, how it's made fishing more efficient.

Then some other guy will point out that there's a factual error in the time saved calculations and then someone will get in a snit and leave the site.


----------



## KTMM

Today's deck progress…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry Sandra, but a bass boat sounds fantastic. I have a canoe … no comparison. And I miss pheasant hunting. I didn't go last season because it was busy and I was deployed the season prior. Maybe in the Fall?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't afford a Triton. I'll have to stick with my Playbouy…..


----------



## bandit571

Almost got a fat, ring neck pheasant on the way home the other day, except he didn't walk out in front of my speeding van.

Snow Rollers: Turns out that IF there is a layer of ice under a layer of snow, and IF the wind is strong enough, but not too strong, and the temps are just right….. well the wind will roll up a layer in the "Ho HO" style roll. First time I have ever seen these things, and hopefully the last time, too.

I HATE SNOW! ( Marty is sending about 6-9" tomorrow, right when i am getting to Plasti-Pak's parking lot. )

And, NO, I ain't sleeping there, either.

Bass boat? Seen one a few years ago, had a 440 HEMI in the back end. He said it was his "smaller boat"


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys".

I would often go to a horse show and park my old stock trailer next to someone's $150,000 aluminum slant load horse trailer and wonder: "What were they thinking". Both get horses where they need to get.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oy vey!

Well, it's bedtime for this mama bear. G'night all.


----------



## bandit571

PUSH!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I guess the 'more money than brains' can be applied to horse trailers and Festool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There, it's past my bedtime, so what difference does another few minutes make?


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Looks like there was some light left in the day….
How could you call it a day??? ;^)

I catch all my fish….
At the market, so I don't need no stinkin' bass boat!!!
Now a ski boat is a whole other story!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My boat gets me across the lake but I'd still like a new one…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm still waiting for my boat to come in.


----------



## JL7

I don't get it…....a blonde and a trucker go pheasant hunting in a bass boat?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or maybe it already came in and Michael rowed it ashore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Why just a ski boat when you can have this…..


----------



## JL7

Lucas….looking like it's almost deck party time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A trucker and a brunette was on a pontoon…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

and they all went to Nantucket.

There. I've almost gone potty-mouth. Off with my head. 
A touch on the over-tired side tonight.

You hang up first. 
No, you hang up first.

Okay, I'm hanging up on the count of three.
One,
two
three!

G'night


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or… A trucker, a brunette, and her sister was on a pontoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure go to sleep just as my cold ones are making me FuNnY!!!
& you folks good lookin'!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Night


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra.

Marty, that there boat would get me shot by my wife, and rightly so.

Lucas, deck is looking really nice.

Randy, don't go to sleep yet. Those beers might make for some really good entertainment, for the rest of us.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, by the way, the grinder arrived today. Sherry would like a grinder stand, so that will be the next project once the woodworking table is finished.

Night Andy. By the way, if your right and the difference in boys and men really are the price of there toys, I must be only 12, because I can't afford those pricey shiny toys.


----------



## KTMM

Yes, there was daylight left when I took the picture. My dad met me out there this morning around 8. We put two auger style anchors down to hold the deck down in high winds. Following that we put the top on. Dad had to leave at lunch, so my grandfather and I went up to Lowe's (trip one) to get a couple of lag bolts and I bought a new Bosch jigsaw. When we got back, I trimmed the front and edges and we commenced to sort out extra lumber. I don't have a truck so we wound up having to borrow my uncles. My grandfather and I took the extra lumber that wouldn't be needed for the remainder of this project back to Lowe's and bought some 4 foot prefab stair runners.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
The deck is looking good.
As simple as they are….
There is more to it than most people think.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I saw your post on the "Baileigh Contest" thread….
Agreeing with me outside of the Stumpy Zone can ruin your reputation!!!


----------



## KTMM

I'm going to pocket hole the stairs together. I just saw the price of the needed stainless steel screws… OOOOOHMYGOSH


----------



## DIYaholic

Stainless is outrageous!!!
You would think it's made *GOLD!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that Marty's storm will hit early Wednesday morning….
That means I have but one day to myself….
Then a day or so of plowing, clean-ups and salting….
I will then need another day for recuperation!

Need to make the most of tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all 
Marty i notice that girl on you r boat her bikini matched the the upholstery of your boat


----------



## HamS

Morning friends,

74,
copper is over $3.00 a pound maybe you could mine some. 
When I bought my new guitar last year I bought a Martin instead of a Washburn, just becaue I wanted it. It doesn't always have to make fiscal sense.

I am producing Romeo and Juliet at the Honeywell House next week so things are a bit crazy right now.


----------



## HamS

I actually posted a project!

Another picture of dad's farm in NY. That is a smoke house, not an outhouse. The outhouse is on the other side of the house.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. I see y'all were chatting late into the night. I can't stay up that late these days.

Ham, where is the farm? Looks like central NY to me. My brother used to live near Rome, NY where there was a lot of farms. Good people out that way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning all.

Storm is coming. I expect Andy is already getting freezing rain. Keep it there would you? I don't think the kids need another storm day…


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Sandra. Snow is supposed to start tonight over here. We are expecting 6-12".


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fine folks & misfit Marty,

Since Bandit stole my Mountain Dews….
The coffee is brewing!

Why does it take soooooo long???


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, good things come to those who wait. And coffee is a very good thing.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, Yep, it's a jewelry chest with 3 drawers. One drawer will be for rings. The site you provided is just what I need. Thank you for taking the time to find and post it. You are a generous soul. Now, will you give me a long term lend of your sander?

Lucas, The deck is fabulous. Anchors were a good thought. Nice job. When's the party?

Ham, your pics of rural NY are really nice. It's neat to see pics of NY that don't have concrete, neon, cops, skyscrapers and TRAFFIC.

Hey eddie, any idea of a date for the big crawfish boil?

10% chance of snow today on the mesa. Which actually means "FAT CHANCE".


----------



## HamS

The Farm is in Allegany county which just west of the finger lake region. I apologize for this being sideways. This is from the hillside across the road. The farmstead is in the valley where those trees are.


----------



## HamS

Sorry for the double posts. My phone is misbehaving or the site is. 
And the picture didn't post either.


----------



## HamS

The site confused me this morning. And the picture didn't post.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You are ruining MY reputation (or lack thereof)!!!
Over on the "Baileigh Contest" thread, several people have endorsed my idea….
I may now need to come up with more ideas &/or even worse….
Make something!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a busy day ahead of me….
Breakfast….
Nap….
Laundry….
Nap….
Chauffer the boss around….
Nap….
Lunch….
Nap….
Shop time…
Nap….
Afternoon snack….
Nap….
WW TV shows….
Nap….
Shop time….
Nap….
Dinner….
Nap….
Either cold ones or shop time!!!

This is all in preparation for 2" - 4" of snow, starting at midnight….
& continuing throughout tomorrow!!!


----------



## JL7

No kidding Randy, you seem to almost have a Jim Jones like quality over on the Baleigh thread!


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, most of NY is like that; dairy farms, hay fields, apple orchards, vineyards, horse farms, and hunting woods. It really is a pretty area once you get out of the cities.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Less then 5 hours 'til winter blast, JD is gassed up and standing by, JD is also standing by for warm up…..


----------



## JL7

No snow in the forecast here for the next week or so…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want some "Kool-Aid"???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Let's push all the snow….
Over to Jeff's place!
I think he feels left out!!!


----------



## JL7

Not sure how the kool-aid and JD are going to mix…....but I guess you never know until you try…...you keep the snow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Leading edge is just entering Indiana. They're saying maybe 8" here…..


----------



## JL7

Darn it Marty, you promised 14"......


----------



## boxcarmarty

What flavor???


----------



## JL7

Last snow we got, they forecasted an inch and we got seven…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll take 2 pictures of 7" deep…..


----------



## gfadvm

Yep Sandra is right. Ice and sleet here 

Think I liked the snow better.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## JL7

That gives new meaning to "don't drink the kool-aid".....


----------



## JL7

Ice always trumps snow….hang in there Andy…...


----------



## superdav721

Sarcastic statement
Buffering…............... 
Loading…............


----------



## superdav721

I like you. People say I've got no taste, but I like you


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee Kool-aid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## JL7

*SUPERDAVE!!!*


----------



## Gene01

YIPPEE!!










1/2" of white stuff on the ground and it's still coming down.


----------



## GaryC

Morning
I feel guilty about saying this but, it's raining. Lots of water falling. 33 right now headed for a high of 39


----------



## boxcarmarty

Latest update has downgraded to 4-7"


----------



## Gene01

It quit. Sky looks threatening. As per usual, probably empty threats. 
It's already melting in the lane.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey troops…

6" forecast for tonight…. BUT…. Monday is shaping up to be a classic Nor-Easter… Oh the joy.

I scrounged up a scab of 1" thick UHMW PE for use as a slider/hinge base for my flip-stop. Time to fire up the mill and machine me a part :^)

But alas, tonight I need to mount the forks on the tractor and swap out my wood bins and bring in a bunch of firewood. Then I'll have to put the bucket back on and top, top off the diesel and put her on charge overnight, so I don't get stuck in another storm. And then… it's time to load Turbo-tax and down load the up dates.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I had never seen that one, I will have to show it to the wife.


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy -
I won't be making a shadow box for myself for quite a few more years. If I retire now I'd have to go find another job and work my way back up to being paid for what I know and not what I do. Knowing gets paid better than doing. Besides that I'd have to start picking my own clothes out and deciding what to wear. I hear some jobs even require ties and matching socks.

No snow in the forcast here, just up and down tempuratures. Yesterday it was 70, today 40. The rest of the week looks much the same. Rain one morning, rain in the pm the next day. While it is possible we will have another winter event here it is unlikely.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - The White House wants to know is everything ok with the alien space craft from Planet 10 or should we just go ahead and destroy Russia?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Stand down and wait for the frog to sing…..


----------



## Gene01

Yankee!!! Wait!!! Until after the Olympics. My wife lives to watch the skaters and ski jumps.


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - with your tag line I'm disappointed that you did not know the movie quote…

Mission Control: Buckaroo, The White House wants to know is everything ok with the alien space craft from Planet 10 or should we just go ahead and destroy Russia?

Buckaroo Banzai: Tell him yes on one and no on two.

Mission Control: Which one was yes, go ahead and destroy Russia… or number 2?


----------



## DamnYankee

Marty - with your tag line I'm disappointed you did not know the movie reference

Mission Control: Buckaroo, The White House wants to know is everything ok with the alien space craft from Planet 10 or should we just go ahead and destroy Russia? 
Buckaroo Banzai: Tell him yes on one and no on two. 
Mission Control: Which one was yes, go ahead and destroy Russia… or number 2?


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DIYaholic

Rob & Marty,
Be careful with going #2….
Superdave had a bad experience with that!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Fear is in new Jersey


----------



## bandit571

Got a long night ahead of me. Have to go to work tonight, and hope I can get back home in the morning.

NO, I ain't sleeping there, either.

Installment #3 of the Tool box Blog will be a little late. Got a late start today on some items. Might start raising a few panels later this week. Seem to be in "Randy Mode" at the moment. Hoping to start some glue-ups NEXT week…...

DAVE: Needs to get in on the Pipe swap going on. Maybe make a "hand-forged pipe" ????


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Whatchya talkin' 'bout….
"In Randy Mode"....
I've been busy!!!

This is what I meant, when I said I was going "Sledding"....
Still need to add the runners and the fences, some hold downs & a stop.

Cross Cut Sled - Work In progress:


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Maybe I'll go out and buy one of those new fangled TV screens and watch the movie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That'll never work Randy. You wont get 2 foot down the hill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It finally started snowing here. We got about an inch on the ground. I was afraid we would run out of snow before bandit and Randy got any…..


----------



## JL7

Where do you tie the ropes Randy??


----------



## JL7

Is anybody else worried about Randy and all this new ambition??


----------



## JL7

Snow gauge is FULL here Marty…....enjoy ALL the rest of it….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got about another 18" to go before my gauge fills up…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sun came out for a bit and melted the ice before it could build up on the trees and power lines


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Andy. I'll see if I can cause a backdraft and send ya some more…..


----------



## DIYaholic

2" - 4" inches of snow predicted….
Early AM through tomorrow evening!
After my plow/salt session….
I may get a chance to take that new sled down the hill!!! ;^)

EDIT: Weather update….4" - 8" now predicted!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta go throw darts….
Y'all have fun….
Play nice!!!


----------



## bandit571

Went about 4 miles towards work, tonight. WHAT ROAD? ran into a white fog of snow, could only see about 1/4 mile, IF that. Kept going, for awhile. Got to the area of HTM's wind turbines….couldn't see them, either. Went a further two miles, no road showing, could see maybe a 1/10 of a mile. This is B.S.!

Not sure which driveway i turned around in, at least it wasn't a ditch. Headed home. Closer i got to the house, the better things got. Wind id out of the ESE and there is a lot of drifting white crap out there….

Might just sit here, drink a few more of Randy's Dewskis. Getting way to old for white-knuckle driving, at night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Haven't been able to do much the last few days.
Here is what little I have accomplished though.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I do see pipes in my woodworking future.
As soon as I wrap my head around it and get some supplies.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' to make the first cut thru the frozen tundra. Hard to tell how much is out there, lots of blowing and drifting…..


----------



## Doe

So many posts, so little time. Having a day job sucks.

Sandra, just because Canada doesn't have pennies any more doesn't mean you need to hoard the copper internally. Good luck with the results.

Stumpy, the end table of wonder truly is. I was so impressed, I clicked like three times. Can you add a lazyboy swing out mouse holder as well?

Too bad about the stupor bowl, I just like the commercials.

Ham, that's a beautiful place.

Shameless, that's my most favorite movie of all time and the only one that I ever saw twice in a theater. Thanks for the link, John Worfin's speech clip is the best. I think I'll watch the movie this weekend.

I saw a weather map a little earlier and there's something ugly over Mississippi. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## KTMM

I said I was gonna stay home and do nothing. That would have been a good idea. I went to my grand dads after lunch to work on the deck. I got the edge trimmed flush on the top. After that we had to go to big blue for some stair worthy fasteners. We got that and headed back. I crawled my but under the deck to finish bolting in the anchors.

That's when work got halted. I managed to put a 1/2 inch brad point bit about 1/4 inch into my left palm. I was holding the 2×4 brace and it jumped on me. A visit to a quick stop medical clinic, 3 stitches and now I'm waiting for some pain meds at the pharmacist.

I'm OK, just got a sore hand and some hurt feelings.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## bandit571

Snow Storm followed me home! Nice white fog outside, too.

May just "retire" to the Dungeon shop, after while. Bad part about all them square corners i have been making down there? They leave nice little holes in my hands.


----------



## superdav721

MY tongue hurts.
I got my tobaccy in and went and tried all the flavors.
They even sent a few samples.


----------



## KTMM

Finally home. Lidocaine wore off about 30 minutes ago in my hand, now it hurts. Got another 30 minutes for the pain meds to kick in.


----------



## JL7

Lucas…...I tried that once….don't recommend it…....hope the pain meds help…....


----------



## JL7

Marty…..no whining….remember?


----------



## lightcs1776

Heal up quick, Lucas. Hope the meds kick in fast.


----------



## ssnvet

Bummer about your hand Lucas…. were you hurrying? Every time I pull a stunt like that, it happens when I'm hurrying :^(

Bandit… You gave it your best try. Glad you made it home.

I've been outside getting ready for the snow…. tractor forks mounted, empty wood bins moved out back, two full bins brought up to the house, forks stowed, bucket mounted, three bags of wood hauled in, fire is crankin', tractor battery is on charge, and diesel topped off. Now all I have to do is lug my buttox out of bed at 4 a.m.

Hope you all can stay home and stay warm… time for a cold one.


----------



## KTMM

Injury posted here... Don't look if you don't like blood.

I was working under time pressure, but not really in a hurry. I think being in the restricted space, not securing the workpiece, and putting my hand where it was potentially too close to the work all played a big part in this one.

Hindsight, says I should have clamped the board at the top and had both hands behind the drill.


----------



## JL7

Doe, I only watch the superbowl for the commercials also…....this was my favorite (besides the dog and horses).....
I lost my job because I believe in this:


----------



## ssnvet

The lap top MBAs who sent your job overseas will get their just deserts… if not on this side of eternity, on the other.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Round 1 successful…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Finally, Marty has come in from the mailbox…...it's only a matter of time now…..


----------



## ssnvet

Brother Jack is mixin it up with the real thing, baby…. and together they are entertaining a trio of ice cubes….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Let me share a bottle of pain killer with ya…..


----------



## KTMM

Thanks for the thought marty, mine just kicked in though…..


----------



## superdav721

How did you get some in the glass when the seal is still in tact on the bottle. Are you hiding a bottle?


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave's pretty sharp. I was just wondering why it isn't at my house.


----------



## KTMM

Dave, I was wondering why the glasses are so low. I mean shot glasses are only supposed to have two settings, full and empty.

HAHA, it just hit me. Must be two for one at the local bar…..


----------



## bandit571

That's all that is left of the FIRST bottle

Next thing you know, Marty will be making his own. Afterall, he IS from the south of IN, right?

( ps: use Brown sugar, turn the "shine" a nice brown whisky colour)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Update: Up to 13" by morning. That means more for you bandit…..


----------



## JL7

You're on the hook for 14 Marty….....make it happen….


----------



## bandit571

Still calling for 6 to 10 around here

Hard to see down the street, a dense, white fog has settled in, except that ain't fog. A real fine powder is pouring down, like someone opened a saltshaker…..

On a Level 1 Snow alert, right now, might change before the night is over.

IF this is coming from the west, how come the wind is out of the ESE???


----------



## lightcs1776

6" - 12" called for here, but it isn't supposed to start until after midnight. Y'all be safe with the crazy weather out there.

Edit: new storm estimates say 9" - 14", and not starting until about 3:00 AM tomorrow morning. I could use this as an excuse to stay home tomorrow and finish the bench, but then I couldn't make fun of those who don't brave the storm to get to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure, I'm the one that has to be up early & work ALLLLLLLL day….
Yet, here I am & everyone else has taken refuge!!!

Gotta go check out William's blog….


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope everyone survives the snow….

Sleep is called for….

Then a loooooong plow session….

See ya, when I see ya….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Coffee good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I think the clock and the coffee pot have conspired together this morning to both move too slow just to tick me off.


----------



## DIYaholic

Started the "Pre-Salting" run at 3:00am….
Finished at 5:45am….
At 6:30am, I'll go plow a few places before they open.

Gonna be a long day!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Time to run the snow blower over the drive so I can get to work.

William, you can always lick one of your coffee pens while waiting for the pot to brew - grin.

Randy, watch out for those nuts that think their four wheel vehicle means they can fly through the streets while you're salting.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Tried that Chris. 
All I could taste is the CA glue finish.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello - on my way out to work (yes, I DO have a job….)

Lucas - stinks about your hand, but thanks for the warning, I prefer not to look at the the bloody pictures unless I have to. I hope it's not throbbing too much today.

Snow forecast has been downgraded here. Just another day in paradise.

Have a good one.


----------



## lightcs1776

That is too funny, William.

Sandra, wishing you a safe trip to work. The storm may not be hitting your area, but I do know there are lousy drivers everywhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Ended up with 7" here. I measured it twice for you Jeff, it totaled 14…..

William, If you can figure out how to make a Kahlua flavored coffee pen, I'll take 2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Starting to break daylight out there. I'll need to plow again soon…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Snowbunnies,

Lucas, OUCH! 
Hope it heals fast and the pain isn't really bad.

There's a hazardous weather warning for our area, today. Accumulation of 1" possible and slick roads. WOW!
We got MAYBE 3/4" yesterday morning and it was all melted by 10 am.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho nubbers,

Dicey drive into work this a.m. But not many cars on the road, so less chance of getting hit (which scares me more than going in the ditch).

Forecast upped to 10-12". Kiddies have a snow day.

Looking forward to the drive home and then firing up the tractor to plow in the dark ….. NOT!!

On the bright side…. many of our customers are shut down, so it should be a fairly quiet day.

More coffee is in the short term forecast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow session #1 is 2/3 done….
a pit stop, to fill a hole in my stomach….
then continue on….

it is supposed to snow for a total of ONLY 16 hours…
Is it nap time yet???

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, I can't stay awake. Keep falling asleep while reading. Hope y'all stay safe. Just wet and cold here


----------



## ssnvet

I've been sniffling and choking on nasal drainage for the last 18 hours….found a very old packet of Alka Seltzer Cold - night time in my desk…

wake me up when it's over :^o


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

So tired. Just got in from plowing. Time for a nappy nap. Hopefully the 2-3 ft of snow Sunday doesn't happen :/


----------



## lightcs1776

Sunday? Uh, oh. I didn't hear about more snow on Sunday.


----------



## JL7

Greg, hope you're earning some extra cash with all that snow…....

Good luck to all you snow bound souls…....

Still just cold here…....


----------



## ssnvet

Sundays fun is a coastal event….. potentially a huge Nor-easter


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We got a hobby lobby that just opened here yesterday. 
I went yesterday and today to look. 
It took me two trips to check out the whole store. I'm just having that kind if patch lately. 
Anyway, I seen very little that interested me there, and nothing I couldn't live without. 
I've been looking forward to that store opening for a while. 
I thought it would be more like my favorite hobby store in Jackson, hobby town. 
Kind of a let down.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad to hear that, William. We don't have any decent woodworking stores around here, but would have liked to see Hobby Lobby open a store. Maybe not so much now.

Sunday snow forecast is only 2" - 3" for my area. We will see how accurate it is.


----------



## JL7

That's too bad William. I count myself pretty lucky because we have some good stores and lumberyards, sawyers etc….in these parts.

That being said, we are losing one of the greatest hardware/woodworking stores of all time. Seven Corners Ace Hardware is closing. You old time woodworkers will remember their full page ads in all the magazines. It's sad really, because it's all about the real estate being too valuable.

You've never seen stuff stacked so high in your life. Crooked, creaky, narrow aisles…..sometimes you got to walk sideways to squeeze through…..love the place.

They're blowing out all the inventory now and they keep sending me the emails…..










It takes all my will power to resist driving down there….....no tool budget right now…...

Eddie, maybe you want to stop by and have a look?? We can spend your money!!


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Not one woodworking store anywhere near me, either. It's 150 miles from here to the Phoenix area, but there's a plethora of WW stores down there. 
It's not worth the trip when the interwebby thing is so close.


----------



## lightcs1776

The web is great when you know what you want. Bu i want to put my hands on it when looking to see if a cheaper tool is good enough. Of course, folks here give me a lot of help too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Are you saying we're old???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Round 2 is a success. As well as neighbor 1, 2, and 3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nap time…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, you've seen the ads….do the math…...reality sucks…

Sounds like you got some lucky neighbors….


----------



## DIYaholic

Round #1 has been completed….
Hopefully the snow ends early evening….
Then I can go do all my final/clean-up plows tonight!!!

Brain is mush (more so than normal!)....
Eyes involuntarily closing….

ZZzz~~

Is it spring yet???

I'm not going to take a nap….
With nearly 12 hours of plowing….
on only 2 hours of sleep….
I'm going into a coma!!!

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nap finished…..

Randy, You're falling behind…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just a drive by how yall are, looks like it cold everywhere ,shop is slowly getting there ,got some new shop lights waiting on the weather to break to finish up ,


----------



## superdav721

What are these snow plow thingies?
William, Eddie and I dont know these things.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
Life is way too short for cheap tools! Buy cheap and you'll cry every time you use it. Buy the good stuff and you'll only cry once.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah…. the sound of someone else doing the dishes.

Was thinking of Rex as I was serving dinner - bangers and mash. We had it in London years ago and the kids still remember it. Fried sausage on a bed of mashed potatoes surrounded by brown gravy. Yum.

We have two extra kids here for a few days, and it was a crowd pleaser.

Headed out to the shop while everything is under control.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I must agree and disagree at the same time. A tool doesn't have to cost a lot to be effective. My 12 ga. was used and only $125. Works great. My table saw was used and only $100. Works great. My band saw was used and cost me $100. Once I put a 1/2" blade on it, it worked great. Now, where I agree is that I would like to have a nice Italian made over/under or side by side, a new PM or similar TS, and an 18" Rikon or similar band saw. However, I don't have the skills yo do any better with the expensive models than I do with the inexpensive models, including my hunting skills.


----------



## Doe

People are good.

I got home from work early to a foot of snow on the double car driveway. I parked on the street and started shovelling. It wouldn't have been so bad because it was light, but there was no place to put it without a lot of lifting. Two very, very nice people said they would finish for me when they had done theirs. At first I said no, and then accepted. I gave them each pens to thank them.

People are very good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice, Doe. It's good to see folks lending a hand.

Hope everyone is safe at home by now.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up late this morning, and found out I had caught something…...the flu!

Trying to keep things down right now, lost that battle earlier today.

Called off work tonight, will try again tomorrow.

They say we got 7" last night. Spent about a half hour rocking and digging to get the van off the street. Went around the block then up the alley to park by the side of the house. Less snow there ( City plows don't do alleys) if nothing else, I can just go backwards onto the street.

Trying to get a bit more done on a chest…..slow going with this flu. Got it timed just right, as in how long it takes to get to the bathroom, from the Dungeon Shop….


----------



## DIYaholic

Plow Session #2 begins at 8:00pm….

"Smilin' Tom", the local weather guy….
Says we received 7.1" of snow!!!
So, we beat out Marty's accumulation!!!
Is that really a WIN???

I was able to get a whole 2 hours of sleep….
I think Marty was making noise, to keep me awake!!!

Time to warm up the truck….
Pack some H2O & steal a few of Bandit's Mountain Dews.

Type at all y'all later….


----------



## KTMM

Posted two carving book reviews.

Here
and
Here

Guess I should do some tool reviews soon…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes Doe, people are good.

Making progress on the tie cubby. Snow is falling heavily here. 
I hope it stops so that the four children under my roof aren't home from school tomorrow….

Got a phone call from a coach tonight, David was invited to a practice with one of the competitive teams.
That's good I guess. Bad part is that he has to be on the ice at 6am.

Sorry to hear you have the flu Bandit.

Randy- no sleep for the wicked.

Lucas - how's the hand?

Chris - I hear what you're saying, and sometimes I fall into the category of 'more money than brains' but….
It didn't take me long to outgrow and HATE my cheap router, cheap jigsaw and my middle of the line box store Bosch TS does not have enough power for the ripping that I do with rough lumber. I can do it, but it slogs along and sometimes trips the breaker.

I never thought I'd outgrow the 'basics' but it's happened. The Festool sander on the other hand, is pure indulgence and has nothing to do with need or anything of the sort.


----------



## KTMM

Hand is sore, 74. OoO, a rhyme. Anyway, I changed the bandages earlier, wounds always look worse the 2nd day. The doctor yesterday said I had some thick hide that was hard to sew. If I can just keep this blasted thing from getting infected I'll be doing great in a week or two.

What Bosch TS do you have? I will likely never own another t/s, but I had considered the high dollar Bosch.

I just got a Bosch 7 amp jigsaw and I love it. I hate jigsaws, but I love this one. I have a Bosch colt router and I love it too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I hope I outgrow the basics. I already know I want a bigger saw down the road as I love the idea of resawing boardswider than 6". However, I will be able to sell the band saw and table saw for what I paid for them, maybe even for a little more (craftsman 113 series for both TS and 12" BS). I simply think there is a balance between cost and the quality of the tool. I wouldn't buy a current Craftsman TS for $20, but the 1981 unit works great.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas,
The Bosch is the 4000 (pretty sure - too lazy to go check) I have no complaints about it aother than the power when ripping boards and the table size when cutting sheet goods. I have the Colt palm router and jigsaw also. The corded bosch jigsaw is the bomb! I had a Mastercrap one first and it stank.

So I like a deal just as much as the next person, but when my Ryobi router spit a bit out at me I thought 'NEVER again'.

And Chris - I hope I didn't sound snotty when I said I outgrew the basics… what I meant was now that I know more than when I started, I know what I want to do and sometimes it's beyond the limitations of the tools I initially bought.


----------



## KTMM

That's what I figured you had. I had the granite top rigid and it was an ok saw, my 1950's craftsman I rebuilt I liked much better though. William now owns it, and he can attest to the power and accuracy of that bad boy. The drawback of it is the lack of certain safety features and that's about it.


----------



## bandit571

test









of a test fit. Need to work on it a bit more…


----------



## bandit571

Blame it on the tenon saw, I guess


----------



## bandit571

Maybe it was this expensive mitre saw?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, not at all. Besides, I always assume the best with folks.It is tough when everything is in written word. And I understood what you meant, or at least I think I do - grin. It's good when you outgrow your tools. It means your learning and mastering some skills and ready to learn new ones.

Bandit, nice to see the project. Do you use your tenon saw for dovetails as well?

Edit: ah, a miter saw. I tried to sharpen mine, but it is still pretty sad.


----------



## bandit571

Not yet. This one might be a bit on the flimsy side, anyway. Just a $1 saw

Walnut dust is getting to me. Nose wants a divorce. Lungs think they are smoking, again.

The groove in the corner pieces are a bit off-centered, will have to re-cut them closer to centered.

May have to adjust the raised panel pieces too. They are not seating all the way in. Guess that is the reason for test fits…


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the way it's coming together, Bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

3:00am & things are going from bad to worse!!!
It is going to be a loooooong night….
that will surely turn into day!!!

Gotta run….


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out my "Nightshift" is over….
'twas only 8,75 hours….
Don't have to report back to work until 7:30am!!!
Should be able to get another 2 hours of sleep!!!

SOMEONE better have coffee ready to go!!!
I'm counting on it….

NYTOL,
Or is it MORNOL,
ZZzz~~


----------



## GaryC

Morning…
Randy, maybe they should install a coffee maker in your truck


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Got home from work and found the 20ft of driveway that I did not get shoveled before I left still not cleared and the 2 grown men in the warm house playing video games. To compound it, I got the van stuck in that section. The boys understood my displeasure!

I sm ready for snow to be gone. If I wanted to live with this kind of weather I would've stayed in NY.

Romeo and Juliet will be over next Thursday and I don't have anything scheduled till March.


----------



## Momcanfixit

WHINE ALERT

No sleep last night, arms are killing me and problems with my right eye again. Did I mention I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired?

Ham - I hope it was eloquent grumbling. 
"Romeo and Hercutio, get thine buttocks to the courtyard immediately.
For sooth, I know why I am so mad." 
What snow through yonder window waits…."


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Sandra. Hope you feel better fast and the docs get you some answers.

Randy, be careful out there. You can only run so long on so little sleep.


----------



## ssnvet

Ham….. Who got to play the moldy rogue :^)

After a dicey 45 min. drive home, our drive/road was completely snowed in with a 2' berm at the end. Had to leave the car in the street and trudge it 1/8 mi. to the house. Dinner was ready, but I had to go straight to the barn and crank up the tractor to at least get the car out of the street.

Good news… the tractor started right up.

Bad news… by the time I finished my first pass down the drive I was in a cloud of steam :^o

Managed to take a couple swipes at the berm, get the car out of the street and the tractor back to the barn, but completely dumped the radiator in the process… and no anti-freeze to be found in the shed :^(

My neighbor, the bus fleet maintenance manager, was out snow blowing his drive, so I trudged it back down to borrow a jug of 50/50 and bounce my trouble shooting plan off of him. He's a super nice guy and came up to help me out. It took a little while to solve the mystery, as the belt had an unseen tear in it, but was turning the water pump just fine at idle. We thought the coolant was frozen in the bottom of the radiator, until we decided to tighten up the belt and broke it.

Lesson for the day, never throw anything out….. as I found the perfect size in my little cache of old belts :^)

I got to nuke my dinner after finishing up at 9:30 :^(

I don't mind winter, and I don't mind plowing, but I don't like piling it on top of a work day and treacherous commute.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
As you so rightly pointed out, $$ doesn't guarantee quality. I'm sorry, I should have been a bit more linguistically correct in the use of the word "cheap". It should have been "cheaply made". Most of my tools, firearms and vehicles were purchased inexpensively (as compared to new ones of the same quality) and I acquired them well beyond their date of manufacture. Both of my Shopsmiths were made in the late 70's, My Skil 77 was purchased used 45 years ago, I own one rabbet plane purchased within the last year, the rest are older than dirt. One can spend a great deal of money on a "Cheap" tool or, comparatively little on a good used tool. I've done the cheap tool thing, and cursed it every time I used it. Lesson learned. Hence the admonition, "Life's too short for cheap(ly made) tools."


----------



## lightcs1776

Point well taken, Gene. I learned that lesson with my first dishwasher. It was a Montgomery Ward model that died about a week after the warranty expired. I have to admit though, I still have to fight the temptation of cheaply made tools. I'm finding it easier as I get older, because at this point in lifw I just want the thing to work.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
At 72, I understand about just wanting things to work.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Sorry you are still having problems. Very frustrating, I know. We're all in your corner.

Gene and Chris, I'm with you guys on stuff that works! Maybe we ought to start a thread on stuff that has never failed us. Mine would include my Echo chainsaw, weedeater, blower; Dixie Chopper (APUV).


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of appliances… I mentioned the other day that our clothes dryer bit the dust. I was pretty sure from the noise that it was the belt…. but I've never had the machine apart and had a lot on my plate (and my wife had piles of laundry she wanted to get done).

We have a "real deal" independent appliance repair guy two towns over who has saved us replacing our stove and fridge in the past, so I asked my wife to just give him a call. He was there 45 min. later and the dryer was fixed 20 min after that….. the belt had broke. This guy is good at what he does and has an incredible inventory of parts in his van, so I don't begrudge the $ he charged us (customer pays his travel time).

The point….. I bought this Kenmore dryer brand new in 1991! It's been in continual service for 22 years, and the first problem was a broken belt.

The appliance repair guy told my wife, "don't get rid of that dryer", and explained that none of the new machines will last that long.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. I have an Echo back pack leaf blower that has proven to be a great machine over last 9 years.

It's the only two cycle powered tool I have that *always *starts


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to hear about Echo. I've been looking at their lithium ion battery leaf blower. It might be a summer purchase. I tried a different brand and took it back the same day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - had to look up 'berm'. 
New word of the day.


----------



## Gene01

Good idea, Andy.
Things that don't fail me: 03 Ford 250, all my Shopsmith tools, DR mower, DR trimmer/weedeater on wheels, Polaris Ranger, Stihl weed eater, and chainsaw, Bosch jigsaw, Bosch colt, Skill77, Swanson speed square, and my wife.


----------



## bkap

I tried to use "photobucket' for pictures, but 'Foxfire' will not allow.

Anyone help me post pictures?


----------



## ssnvet

You can load pics straight up to LJs site. That's how I always do it…

Some times posts don't show up for a few minutes though….. gremlins?

As for things that don't fail…. my sister put >200,000 miles on a pumpkin orange Chevy Vega :^o and even though I learned how to drive a stick in that car, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

I really miss my '87 F150, but I got tired of putting king pins in it. I suppose the fact that I was always using the cheapest aftermarket parts didn't help any.

I really want a full size truck again, but I don't want to take out a mortgage to have one. So I make do with my beater 1-ton.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ball, I've always used a picture that was already on my laptop out phone and it worked fine. It may be that you need to log into photobucket in a separate tab first so the application knows you are authorized access.


----------



## lightcs1776

Speaking of cars, I had a 74 Chevy Caprice with a 350 big blockthat ccould not die. I sure miss that boat, uh, car.


----------



## DIYaholic

Done for the day!!!
They said we got 7" of snow….
Bull$#!T…..
We got closer to 10" - 12" of the [email protected]!!!

Although that is not an overwhelming amount of snow….
This storm was a ROYAL PIA!!!

1) The transmission on the boss' Dodge Dumper/salter won't go into reverse….
2) I backed into a snow bank & broke the spinner on my salter….
3) With the spinner fixed, the auger on the salter stopped working….
4) Then I blew a hose on the plow….
Without a plow or salter, it was time for me to JUST snow blow the sidewalks….
Wouldn't ya know it….
5) The pull cord on my snow blower decided it wanted to be two pieces….
I had to shovel all my walkways….
7" of snow my @$$!!!

I'm having a freakin' cold one!!!
& maybe some food….
Then I'll be in a coma, if anyone is looking for me….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Go wee-wee before the coma Randy. It might get messy.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't need to go wee-wee….
boom-boom on the other hand!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Quite a day, huh? You deserve a cold one.







With a dash of cola.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like this winter just keeps taking more prisoners…...maybe it's a test….....

Had the car on the freeway yesterday and it was shaking and bouncing down the road like an old lumber wagon…...turns out there was ice and snow compacted on the inside of the wheels from my white knuckle drive last week…..never had this one happen before…...

Think spring…......


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, that will sure warm you up.

Randy, sucks to be out there, but good to know you got back safe. I think Gene has the right idea.

Sandra, are you telling me the car shouldn't shake? I thought all cars were like mine.


----------



## superdav721

It's snowing down here. You northern folks shut the window please. I don't like it at all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure what everyone is talking about. 
Is it still winter time?
Sorry, I refuse to move away from this wood heater enough to find out myself.

Dave said that he, myself and others don't know what snow plows are. 
Well Dave, I think those are those things northerners on the front of their vehicles to make it look like the snow is bothering their leisurely trip to town. 
They don't really need them. 
They're just the popular thing to have this time of year.

Man, reading that back to myself, I hope ya'll can take a joke.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. did you decide to take all the bad luck for the rest of us? Thanks ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I hope y'all realize that life is too short to take it all too seriously.

By the way, Dave, it's supposed to be a weather swap, kind of like the pipe swap they posted on LJ. We send you some of our weather, you send us some of yours. I'm anxiously waiting.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no snow here ,not yet but hope it dose a few inches would be pretty to see ,been a few years sense i saw any , central heat went out thank goodness for gas stoves


----------



## HamS

Just read the monthly report. I managed to close more software requests than ever in January. The boss made a crack about this is now the new expectation. I kept my mouth shut ….... 
With great difficulty.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads Ham ,


----------



## lightcs1776

It's easy for management to say, but they also realize they need skilled folks like yourself, so they will likely be very happy with February's work as well. Nice job, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm gluing waste blocks onto future bowls. 
It's Jeff's fault. 
His last blog post made me want to turn some bowls. 
Haven't turned any bowls since before Christmas.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff might not agree with that


----------



## JL7

Dave…..we sent that snow for your grand-babies….not you…...Enjoy it!! Look at how much fun Randy, Matt and Ham are having…...

William…..just watched the Cap'n turning a bowl yesterday….






I am so far from that confidence level….....still haven't finished the one chucked up in the lathe…...keep getting catches….need more practice…...

Interested in seeing how you fair…have fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I am confident. 
I used to get a lot of catches. 
I figured out that my gouge was too sharp, in the normal meaning if sharp. 
I have a hard time explaining it. 
If your gouge has too sharp a bevel on it, it will catch and dig in, making a nasty looking gouge into the wood. 
I swear I think that is where the tool got it's name from. 
Anyway, I backed off and reground my gouge to a shorter 35-40 degree bevel with a longer secondary bevel and never had another catch since. 
Actually, the biggest two problems I've had since then is sanding an turning through the side. 
I try going too thin on the sidewalls, not checking thickness enough, and go right through the side. 
I think sanding problems are self explanatory. I can sand the bowls smooth, I just haven't gotten a routine that doesn't take forever.


----------



## JL7

Good info William…..

If it's not too much trouble, take a few photos of the grind you use on your bowl gouge…....thanks man.


----------



## lightcs1776

Perfect timing on your discussion, Jeff and William. I've been watching a video Randy sent to me from WoodSmith on lathe tool sharpening. I hope to start practicing tonight, with the end plan of teaching my wife to sharpen them. I'll have to try a 40° bevel for the gouge and see how she likes it. I'll be watching both of your posts for any bits of knowledge.


----------



## JL7

Good thinking on the tool sharpening Chris…..I know very little about turning, so decided that I need to figure out the sharpening first, so the turning is possible second…..

Keep an eye on Williams post, not mine!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … will do, Jeff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Three different bowl gouges shown from three different sides. 
Hope that helps. 
Phone doesn't take great close ups.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I've went a little overboard gluing up material for bowls. 
Oh well 
Anything worth doing is worth over doing. 
That's what I always say.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also on the on the bowl turning subject…...
The hardest thing for me while hollowing is the transition area. 
That the area where you turn from bottom to sidewall. 
For curved corners here, I prefer my quarter inch gouge and a curved tool rest. 
For a sharp corner here, I prefer my oland tool with a flat bit hung way over a straight rest, taking tiny bits until I get it where I want it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And something I ALWAYS do right before I take my last couple of passes is to resharpen whatever tool I'm using. 
If you think it's sharp enough if it didn't just come off the grinder, it's not. 
Lathe tools dull quickly and a dull tool catches easily on thin sidewalls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is a few of the bowls I've done in the past. 
Most of them my family (wife mostly) take before I can even get good photos of them.


----------



## JL7

That photo helps William…..the new jig is producing a different grind than that…..need to re-tool a bit…..I see what you're saying now..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way…...
I glue on waste block if I'm working with material thin enough that I don't want to waste depth to create a tenon for my chuck. 
I glue on the waste block, make my tenon on it, turn my bowl, then turn away the waste block. 
I used to use something called 100mph tape. 
It's two sided tape that was designed to hold things on cars that potentially could go 100mph. 
Well I learned the hard way that this also means that it can make things not attached well leave the lathe at 100mph and hit you in the head. 
Not a good feeling. 
Now I trust titebond III cured overnight. I do not trust any kind if tape.


----------



## JL7

Nice bowls William….and just in case Rex is lurking, I didn't say bowels…......

I posted the pic somewhere I would remember…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I'm not at my computer to post a link, but there is a website called around the woods that has a great article on sharpening. I built the jig from that article. 
As for the bevel, I'm not saying mine is correct for you. 
I learned each person has to tweak the angle a bit to get that sweet spot that works for them. 
I've seen guys with 50 and 60 degree bevels that works fine for them. 
I tried that and I get nothing but catches with that steel an angle.


----------



## JL7

Never know, maybe you're smarter now with the 100mph bowl to the head….......

Another idea from the Cap'n would be to hollow out the center of your glue block (could use a big forstner bit, then less wood to plow though to cut it off….?


----------



## JL7

Your angle makes more sense than mine right now….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, if I remember correctly, red heart is very hard. 
I would not attempt that bowl you're turning without an oland tool or a curved rest that would get me closer to my work. 
If I try to hang a gouge further than an inch or so over the rest while hollowing, I get too much chatter for me to get a clean cut. 
I could hollow that bowl like you have it, but the cut would never be smooth enough without one or the other. 
The curved rest allows you to get closer to the work. 
The oland took just catches less and has a more solid shaft (mine is 5/8" thick) that can handle more downward force without chatter.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I forgot that part Jeff. 
Before turning, I bore though the top with the largest forstner bit I have (2 1/8) almost to the final depth of the bowl. 
I don't go all the way because the center point of the bit would then leave a small hole in the bottom of the bowl. 
Then I use this hole to hold the piece while I turn the outside and my tenon on the bottom. 
Then I flip it and finish hollowing. 
After hollowing and working it to final thickness and shape, I sand it and finish it. 
Then I flip it again, hold it in my cole (the big flat ones with the rubber stoppers) jaws. 
With it in the coke jaws, I carefully turn off the tenon and the rest of my waste block, sand the bottom, and finish the bottom.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish I was more help on this subject. 
It's hard to show I pictures though. 
I'd like to do a video on it, but I no longer have a video camera.


----------



## JL7

Technically you do have a video camera, or at least if memory serves, you have an iPhone now! But that means you would need to build a custom iPhone mount for your videos…...

Would love to see a video on your process, sounds pretty efficient.

Superdav can help you on the video side….......

For the moment, I'm using the homemade carbide tool, and with the right angle, it cuts pretty good….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I went back and forth for a while on whether or not to try carbide. 
In the end, due to financial constraints, I decided to learn to sharpen an use gouges. 
Then by the time I had the money for carbide, and learned that the one true advantage if carbide over gouges is not having to Sharpen, I had learned to sharpen them well enough that I decided not to get into carbide at this time. 
I may one day, but not right away.


----------



## JL7

I think it is best to learn the sharpening and traditional techniques….and I'll keep working on that…....

I have a machinist buddy who made a set of shafts, so I only had to buy the cutters and turn the handles. Otherwise there is no way I'd have a set of carbide tools…...


----------



## JL7

Maybe he can build me a curved rest…...hmmmm….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sure he can. 
I want some rests with profiles I cannot find commercially. 
I plan to get with my blacksmith buddy (Dave) one day and do some trading for his time.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have to read all your posts again, William. That's some good detail. Bowls look good. Oh, and I'm very familiar with 100mph tape.

Jeff, Randy sent this to me and I found it very helpful.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2008/09/23/podcast-37-turning-tools-sharpen-your-skills-with-sharp-tools/


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…....none of THAT going on around here!!

Thanks Chris….(and Randy..) I'll check it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, What motor is in the F250???

Chris, 350 is a small block…..

Randy, What's the problem???

Gary, I'm in stage 4, when can I expect April???


----------



## boxcarmarty

A lawyer and a senior citizen are sitting next to each other on a
long flight. The lawyer is thinking that seniors are so dumb that he
could get one over on them easily.

So, the lawyer asks if the senior would like to play a fun game.

The senior is tired and just wants to take a nap, so he politely
declines and tries to catch a few winks.

The lawyer persists, saying that the game is a lot of fun…."I ask
you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me only
$5.00. Then you ask me one, and if I don't know the answer, I will
pay you $500.00," he says.

This catches the senior's attention and, to keep the lawyer quiet, he
agrees to play the game.

The lawyer asks the first question. "What's the distance from the
Earth to the Moon?"

The senior doesn't say a word, but reaches into his pocket, pulls out
a five-dollar bill, and hands it to the lawyer.

Now, it's the senior's turn. He asks the lawyer, "What goes up a hill
with three legs, and comes down with four?"

The lawyer uses his laptop to search all references he can find on the Net.

He sends E-mails to all the smart friends he knows; all to no avail.
After an hour of searching, he finally gives up..

He wakes the senior and hands him $500.00. The senior pockets the
$500.00 and goes right back to sleep.

The lawyer is going nuts not knowing the answer. He wakes the senior
up and asks, "Well, so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes
down with four?"

The senior reaches into his pocket, hands the lawyer $5.00, and goes
back to sleep.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Men at work.....


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … well, the next one was a 400, but I thought that was a small block. Maybe it seemed bigger back then?


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by HELLO….
Coma interrupted by semi-lucid consciousness….

Gotta go get caught up on posts and what not….


----------



## boxcarmarty

400 was also a small block…..

396 was a big block. Figure that one out…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … well, it was still a great car, for many reasons. Love those older cars and trucks.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, my reviews are so bad they get no comments….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great review Lucas… Oh, I guess I'm too late…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Lucas. I got busy and didn't get back to them last night. I plan on reading them tonight. I have to admit, though, I know nothing about carving.


----------



## KTMM

Crap, there I go spouting off without an explanation. I wasn't worried about anybody on this thread jumping on to comment, especially folks with no interest in carving. I was being sarcastic, this site boasts it's traffic, but the two reviews are untouched after 24 hours…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm rather glad you said something. I'd hate to miss out on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just wanna see some wizards and dragons…..


----------



## KTMM

Oh, they are coming. My next few projects after this deck is finished…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually, I didn't feel like reading the review. I figured I'd just wait for the movie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My nanny is gonna read me the book tonight…..


----------



## KTMM

My hand looks like Frankenstein today. It seems to be healing well though, if I can just keep from getting it infected…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Soak it in denatured alcohol…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh???
Did y'all say something?


----------



## boxcarmarty

You could soak it in some 80 proof, but that would be a waste…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm not gonna let you plow with the JD since you tore your truck up…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, you're supposed to soak from the inside out when using 80 proof.

Hi, Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in the market for another JD so I can build one of these…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi….

You've perked my interest with all the lathe talk and Captain Eddie…. But I am resisting temptation!


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
The 250 has a 6.2 V10. A real gas miser, it is.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Gene01

What the heck?
What the heck?


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene…..just 38 more posts like that and you'll match our sub 0 days here this winter…...


----------



## lightcs1776

I now have a 5.3 liter Trail blazer, but I have no clue how it compares to the cubic inches of the cars of my youth.

Matt, take the plunge. I don't actually do the turning, but learning about it is a lot of fun.

I am almost done with the woodworking bench. Here is a glimpse. I need to level it better, scrape the glue off the legs, then put BLO on the legs and top.


----------



## JL7

5.3 Liters = 323 C.I. (small block).....

Chris, the bench is looking good. Well done. The only question, are the feet set down below those stringers? There is no such thing as a level floor!

Carry on…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bench is looking good, Chris.
Now it just needs some….
gouges/tool marks, a few drips from glue-ups, spills of stain and what not!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I just don't get liters vs cubic inches. I appreciate your comment about the bench. The feet (tenon) doesn't hit the ground. I'm thinking of planing the stringers so it sits flat, but I am worried about screwing it up royally and making it worse.

Carrying on, Sir! Reading Bob Gunner's 'Understanding Wood Finishing' since the wife is watching the Olympics.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy! I'm hoping to avoid gouges. I will be adding some holes for hold fasts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lurking & reading, while I watch the Olympics….
Witty remarks will not be forthcoming….
As my brain is mush….


----------



## lightcs1776

The Olympics will do that to you. I'm not a fan since they seem to have more proffesional caliber athletes than amateur ones. However, a couple drinks helps.


----------



## GaryC

Canada is really showing their stuff. Japan is doing well too


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/snowblowvch1

For you guys with lots of snow!


----------



## JL7

Russia is hanging in there….....

Andy….that is way cool…..would like to borrow that rig for a hour or so…....that would put the snow squarely across the street…...perfect..


----------



## GaryC

Russia may take the ice this year


----------



## lightcs1776

I have got to admit, I am really jealous of those of you who can get together this Spring or Summer. Y'all have an awesome time and remember us who can't make it.

Jeff, Russia was pretty good. I am looking forward to seeing the US team.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's needed is a nuclear powered snow blower….
I'd send all the snow to the Texas & Mississippi boys!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, I'll chip in $35.00 for the nuclear snow blower…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, I need that snow blower … or is that a snow tank?


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!


----------



## superdav721

Rex you are on our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 Dave. It's been a while since he has posted.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave, would be nice to here from Rex…..

And Bags.

Did you have to shovel, or is it melted already?


----------



## JL7

Watched the last Johnny show, so now the last Leno show…....

For those of you you that watched the last Jack Parr show…....cheers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. Night y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I didn't see the last Parr….
I saw the last Johnny show….
Hoping to stay awake long enough, for the last leno….

G'night Chris….

Since I'll probably fall asleep, watching Jay….
I'll sign off now!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. It's Friday! Only two days left to the work week, then we start it over again. Yeah, it's a working weekend. But I get the evenings off ….

Lucas, books look good. I'm not sure I have the patience to make dragons, mine would come out to be gouged firewood.

Y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Nubbettes,

Gotta drop off equipment to be repaired….
Other than that, I don't know if today, tomorrow & Sunday are workdays….
Kind of bites, not knowing.

I'm afraid to watch the weather reports….
Someone, please tell me that winter is over!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I read both of your reviews Lucas. 
I just never know what to say to reviews unless I have a specific question. 
I don't do carving and don't know the books, sooooo…....

Morning all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm, morning. Got coffee. Looking for breakfast. Maybe oatmeal again


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## HamS

Morning -4f on the van readout coming into work today. That is too cold for Indiana. Sipping some Lapsang Souchong team. It is tasty,but then I need coffee too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Come on down to the south, it's only -1 down here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Breakfast Gary?
Coffee IS breakfast. 
I was talking to my kids about this yesterday evening. 
One of them asked why I refuse to eat breakfast. 
Growing up, my grandmother said breakfast was the most important meal. 
So she was up every morning cooking eggs, bacon, grits, biscuits, the works. 
I never liked breakfast, but she wouldn't let you leave the house if you didn't eat a feast. 
So most of my growing up I felt weighted down and heavy part of the day from breakfast. 
Anyway, nowadays, I insist on the kids eating a little something before heading off to school. 
Breakfast for me though is, and has been for years, coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Marty, love the pic.! Funnneee.
28º here with a 60% chance of snow before noon. Emphasis on CHANCE. Love to see 6 or 8 inches but, it ain't gonna happen. 
Son and family traveling up from Tucson. Chance of snow accumulation on their route is next to nil. That's a good thing. His twin and fiancee coming up next weekend. Wish they could both be here together but the fiancee is a flight attendant and she's flying this weekend.
Made a couple walnut pulls for the maple chest doors. Pretty neat, if I do say so. UPS brought me some brass hinges yesterday afternoon. Gotta love Amazon. Ordered them Tuesday and got them on Thursday. Attaching the pulls and chopping hinge mortises today.

Y'all stay safe in the shop and on the roads. And Randy, hope your machine get fixed quick!


----------



## GaryC

William, I have the coffee for sure. 
I remember my granddad working for at least an hour every morning then coming back to the house for breakfast. Hard working old guy
I don't always eat breakfast but, I do feel better when I do.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a workday!!!
Checking properties for drifts….
a salting run, late afternoon,once my Salter is fixed….
the good thing is, it can be a leisurely day, no rush!!!

Gene,
Didn't mean to leave you out of the….
Nuclear Snow Blower attack!!!

I'm going to move some snow, here at home & the work workshop.

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you should have sent your momma out up this way. I love a big breakfast. I went years without breakfast. Now I fix a family breakfast on Saturdays and have a bowl of cereal on the other days. Saturday's breakfast is usually pancakes, bacon or sausage, and sometimes eggs. On special occasions I might fix french toast. We are waiting to get another waffle maker as ours died and the store has been out if them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quit, you guys are making me hungry…..


----------



## lightcs1776

If it makes you feel any better, Marty, this morning was just a bowl of cold cereal. Also, I have duty tomorrow so there won't be a family breakfast.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and TGIF…

Chris…. the bench looks nice. I see several posts up recently that show guys mounting the vice on the end like that. Let us know how you like it there. Also, how'd it go planning the top up in sections? did they all line up nicely when you did your final glue ups?

Day 3 of a sinus cold here…. but I think it's finally breaking up. What a novel concept. Usually I get sick just in time for the weekend, not better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Problem is solved. I fixed the dogs and I some scrambled eggs with diced ham and smothered with shredded cheese. Then, put on a pot of ham and beans for dinner. I'll introduce that to some fried taters and corn bread later…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. I've never had a vice on a bench, so I really don't have any way to compare it to other designs. I want to put another one on the side (floor vice? I think the technical term is the tall wood thingy that goes from the floor to the too edge of the bench - grin) .

Planning in sections worked well. All the lumber was purchased rough cut. I absolutely love the Dewalt planer. It handled the heavy glued up sections with ease.

Hope you get to feeling better. No fun fighting colds when you have to plow the drive.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, why am I feeling sorry for you after mentioning breakfast? Your always cooking something awesome, like venison stew. I'd take that over pancakes any day.corn bread sounds good too. I'm going to have to mention it to the wife. She makes awesome cornbread.


----------



## HamS

Hey Marty, Miss J is making cornbread with black beans in the batter. It goes good IN Ham, not sure about with ham. She can only do that for meals when I don't have to go out any where the next day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now I am hungry. Question is, do I eat lunch early or get a breakfast item out of the vending machine. Pop tarts just won't cut it after thinking about cornbread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I will admit Chris, I was torn between ham and beans and deer soup. After a call to the wife, she opted for the ham and beans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Chris, it's only 2 more hours 'til lunch…..

Ham, I love a bowl of black bean soup with mozzarella melted in the middle…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for thinking of us, Randy. Don't need it now. Maybe later.
Sky looks heavy with snow clouds but, as they say, looks ain't everything. A dusting, so far is all.

Hey Chris, with your dog holes spaced as they are and, the vise at the middle of the end, how will you clamp between the vise and the dogs?

Gary, that's the schedule my dad and grandad followed, too. We got soft, I guess. Our need for protein has certainly lessened.


----------



## KTMM

Just hoping I get to go home at 530 and stay off till Sunday…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I'm doing to put a board across two of the dog holes, one on each side, plus, the wood in the vice is just for the picture. I've got another section of ash that needs planed and ripped, then cut so it will go the width of the table. I'll just use a piece of scrap when I need a stop at the vice end. The main reason I did it this way is because I wanted the dog stops near the sides, where I could plane boards more comfortably.

Now, if I could get some of that deer soup, since Marty isn't eating it.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
Aha! Now I get it. As Randy says "I am slow".


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , its got to warm up sooner r later , its colder than a .........just cold


----------



## GaryC

Eddie…
Spring has sprung
Fall has fell
Winter is here and
It's cold as …....... your word


----------



## ssnvet

0 deg on the car thermometer on my drive in…

You think that would bother the dog? Nah, he just plops down on a patch of ice and adores his tennis ball.

My wife calls it his "binky"


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Eddie. Run up here for a few minutes, then head back home. It will suddenly feel toasty warm.

Gene, not slow at all. I went back and forth with where to put the dog stops vs where to put the vice. I knew I wanted the vicein the mmiddle so I could use it on both sides and still have maximum stability for longer pieces.

Matt, your dog isn't a lab, by chance? Sounds like something my labs would do.


----------



## Gene01

Photos of the chest doors and pulls.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi all,

Spent a late but very nice evening with my hubby last night at a Blue Rodeo concert. I find concerts too loud, but I had bought him the tickets for Christmas, so I put my ear plugs in and did my best. Paying for it today though.

Winston Churchill's black dog has been scratching at the door for the past while. I'm going to do my best to leave him out in the cold, but its constant scratching is tiresome.

I'm lying here looking at a mound of laundry that needs to be tended to. Need a kick to get moving.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - that's looking fabulous.


----------



## Momcanfixit

the pulls are walnut?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Sandra!

Gene, looks great. Any idea of the finish for it?


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## ssnvet

Up and at em 74 The Black Dog only responds to you kicking him in the tail. You have a wonderful family and many friends…. so send that dog back to the pound where he belongs.


----------



## ssnvet

we've been visited by the ghost of Dave :^o


----------



## JL7

Morning all….

The morning job search is complete - resumes submitted - did I mention how much I dis-like the job search process?? I haven't needed a resume for 19 years and it's *not *like riding a bike…..there are all sorts of new resume writing skills required now a days….......luckily there's a class for that…....end rant.

Gene…..that is looking super fine!! Your perseverance is going to pay dividends…...can't wait to see the finish…..

Stay warm Eddie…...you got tools to buy and setup…...get on with it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice pulls Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## lightcs1776

Question for y'all. Do you find any benefit to having stringers st the base of a bench? I'm toying with the idea of cutting off the long side stringers, then doubling the short side stringers to keep the tenons boxed in and give a place for a shelf to sit.


----------



## JL7

*SUPERDAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did anybody watch Rough Cut today with Tommy building the Green & Green thingy???


----------



## JL7

Chris…...personally I would use the bench for awhile before you think about changing anything. It only matters what you like or need in the bench…...just ignore the rest of us. I for one have too much time on my hands right now and it's freaking cold outside…..so a bit stir crazy…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, the last rough cut I got here was a table build with Eli…....what kind of G&G project??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I built mine using mortice and tenons. You can see a little bit in this picture…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Those are square ebony pegs in the finger joints, I'm trying to figure out why he cut his holes using a square tubing with an edge filed on it instead of using a mortice machine…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning work responsibilities have been met….
Lunch is the order of business now, Dinty Moore beef stew is on the menu….
Salter should be fixed by 2:30pm, then a salting run….

Marty,
Are you talking about holes for square plugs????
If so, machine setup may take longer than doing them by hand….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It's on season 2…..


----------



## JL7

Haven't seen that one Marty…..new episodes show up here on Saturday….so maybe tomorrow?

No idea why he would do that…..he's got a heck of a mortising machine…..


----------



## JL7

Right - I bet he added the pegs after assembly…...right? The thing is too big to fit in the mortiser…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

There are a sh… boat load of holes to cut in that thing. I can't see it being faster then a machine. Besides, he used the machine to do some other holes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope, He cut the holes before assembly…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Jeff may have a correct thought….

EDIT: Guess Jeff found 10,000 + 1 ways that won't work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, You're gonna have to get Tommy on the phone and have him explain this one…..


----------



## JL7

They only have a teaser video on that one…..

The pegs are functional right? So he must reference the first hole to make the mating hole? It must have to do with proper registration…..


----------



## JL7

And doing long end grain parts doesn't work well in the machine, if at all…..


----------



## JL7

Tagline updated Randy….thanks for the heads up…....you don't miss a thing…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Truth in advertising is key….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the thoughts on the runners.

I've never seen rough cut. I'll have to look for it.

Edit: my new goal is to beat Jeff … by finding 10,002 ways that don't work - grin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would think the end grain would be more forgiving by easing a morticing bit thru there instead of driving a square tubing thru with a hammer…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently Canada is not a stable place, *74* is proof of that, but….
There was an earthquake at 10:45am, just north of New York, near Montreal….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It's from all that snow that is spilling over down here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I know Canada has given us some good things….
Celine Dion….
Alan Thicke….

*74*....
Bags….

However, I wish they would keep the snow & cold up there!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I not too sure about *74*, she seems to be broken…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks For the kind words, folks.
The pulls are walnut. 
The stain will be a reddish brown wipe on. Wipe on and wipe off fast. Just want a hint of color. Then a few coats of rattle can poly. 
The top gets screwed on and square walnut plugs will cover the 4 holes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, We gotta know how you are doing the holes for the square plugs. Machine or hammer???


----------



## JL7

LOL…...

Gene, bad timing on your square peg comment…..Marty's all worked up!!

Marty, what I'm trying to say about the end grain, is (at least in my machine) there is no way to fixture the board that way, not that it's incapable of otherwise doing the job…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I'm looking forwardto seeing the finished chest. I like your idea for finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, The holes are in the face and not the edge if that is what you're talking about. I have a Delta and mine would do what he was doing. That's why it doesn't make any since to me why he would drive a square tubing into it to cut his holes instead of a machine…..


----------



## JL7

So the pegs are just for show….no function?


----------



## boxcarmarty

He drilled a hole for a screw, then squared the hole for a square plug. He could have started with a square hole, then drilled his screw hole…..


----------



## JL7

You left that little detail out! OK….I give up, I would use the machine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I win….. :^)


----------



## JL7

Randy…..what happened to your Baleigh Kool-Aid? Seems they kicked your idea to the curb??


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought it was really strange why he did it that way and with a square tubing instead of using the machine. I'd like to know why…..


----------



## JL7

You win Marty…....you going to Disneyland!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It will air again at 4:30est. I know you watch on the same schedule as I do.

Jeff, You'll have to check your local listing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'll be waiting at the mailbox for my tickets…..


----------



## JL7

Bundle up Marty…..

I just checked the listings…..nothing scheduled for the next 2 months…....I'll have to check the DVR and see if it's buried in there somewhere…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
There goes my "royalty deal"....
I was hoping to get some swag, were they to use my idea!!!

Guess I can put the brain on idle for a while….
No new ideas needed!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. you put to much thinking into your square hole dilemma…. it's probably because a sponsor who makes square tube thingies paid him for a product placement 8^p

Chris…. just get some window wedges or cedar shakes from Home Depot and kick one in under the high end of the bench and call it good. You can tweak it later, after you've got a better feel for what you really want/need and what is worth taking the time to do.

The purpose of the bottom runners is to add stability to the legs, preventing them from splaying out or in, and the fasteners in the joints will also help prevent racking (i.e. rectangles turning into parallelograms). It also gives a surface for a sliding stock support to attach to if you were inclined to set one up, or to support a bottom shelf that will get stored tools off of the (potentially) wet floor. The bench plenty sturdy, but if it does tend to rack you could add an angle brace (triangles are the key to rigidity) or put a plywood back one it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, That's the first thing today that has made any since…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the explanation, Matt. It definitely gives me a better idea of what it should be doing. I'm pretty new to it all … hadto look up racking. I thought that was ssomething you Navy guys slept in.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Matt, Jeff and other curious souls,
The counter bored holes for the screw on the top were left round. 
I'll use these thingies.
Unlike those fingers of Tommy's, I don't need the plugs to be flush. Otherwise, a walnut dowel wood work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice idea, Gene. I'll keep those filed away for future reference.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good answer Gene…..


----------



## JL7

That is a good answer Gene…...but secretly I was hoping you were going to say a piece of square tube with sharp edges….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

But Tommy made his a cloud lift, or a pillow lift by rounding it off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If we're not careful, people are gonna start thinking that we talk about woodworking on this thread…..


----------



## Gene01

Maybe Tommy needed an odd sized square. Otherwise, he coulda just used the mortiser's square bit and pounded on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

He cut the plugs to fit, so he could have used a standard size…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Only a little, Marty. I know what you're thinking, it's a slippery slope. Before long, we will have deep woodworking discussions and all will be lost.


----------



## JL7

Please quit making so much sense Gene…....you're really making the rest of us look bad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only good reason that I could come up with, is he was showing how to cut a square hole if you didn't have a morticer. But, if that is what he was doing, he would have said, ''Hey, this is how to do it if don't have a fancy machine''.....


----------



## JL7

Marty…..maybe you post your question here:

https://www.facebook.com/RoughCutTv


----------



## JL7

Or here:

http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=107


----------



## boxcarmarty

It will air again on PBS this afternoon, (in some parts of the country) so anybody that is a bum and can watch it, I'd like to hear your reasons…..


----------



## JL7

Marty….....last link on this topic, then no more woodworking talk…....

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tools/pearts-punches-for-perfect-square-holes


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to pick up the repaired salter….
Then salt a few properties….

Marty,
I'll be a bum, like Jeff….
I'll try to watch, but no guarantees!!!


----------



## bandit571

First of several afterwork naps are done. Got the next four nights to go to work. After that, who knows.

Waiting to see what March 1st brings….

Year of the Great Blizzard of 78, it even snowed on May 1st!! Feb. of that year,had just three days with sunshine, and no snow. ( quit the whine)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris,
I agree that you should use the bench a bit before decided on any changes. 
However…......
I think the reason you're thinking of removing the long stretchers is that someone on your post mentioned them getting in the way of standing real close to the bench. 
That is a possibility. Only use of it will tell you if it's a problem for you. 
I cannot put my feet under my bench (well, what I call my bench) either and it doesn't bother me. 
If you decide to get your stretchers off the floor though,
Double your end stretcher like you're thinking. 
Raise the long stretchers to the same height as the second tier end stretchers. 
This will allow you to get your feet under them and up close to the bench. 
Then add your shelf, attaching the shelf to all four stretchers with glue, nails, screws or any combination of those as you choose. 
The shelf will tie it all together and can only add even more stability.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. I'll leave it for now and revisit if it gets in the way. I'll have a shelf attached tonight, which can be moved if I change the stretchers.


----------



## ssnvet

One hour to go :^)


----------



## DamnYankee

Nearly 400 posts since I last checked in 2 days ago!!!
So please apply the following as appropriate:
-Sorry to hear that
-Wow! that's great
-Did it hurt much?
-That reminds me of the time….
-Nicely done!
-Have a cold/hot one, you deserve it
-Bite me!


----------



## lightcs1776

End of the day can't come fast enough. I hate slow days. I'd rather be busting my rear to keep up. It makes the day fly by.

Funny, Greg. And a cold one does sound good.


----------



## Gene01

Greg,
-Your concern is heartening
-Thanks
-Heard it already but, go ahead anyway
-Thanks, again. Effusive and redundant praise is always welcome
-I sure will, it's been a rough one
-Chomp!


----------



## ssnvet

Rob…. Chris and Mary have been rather verbose :^o


----------



## JL7

First (and maybe last) bowl, it's just a little bugger:

Redheart with a coat of Tung oil…...


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Those Lee Valley chisels look really handy. But at the price, I'll pass. Get four mortise sets on Amazon for less than $38.00.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene, at $30 a pop, I think I'll pass as well…...we'll let Marty spring for them…......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, that looks great!!!!!!
Why would it possibly be your last bowl? 
Your first looks a helluva lot better than my first, so you're doing good. 
Trust me, do a few more and you'll be hooked.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bowl looks real nice, Jeff.

I have the same question as William. Why stop at one when it came out so nice?


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, That's a sweet little bowl. Just big enough to float a flower for Valentines Day.


----------



## GaryC

Nice work, Jeff. Almost makes me want to try it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Square pegs in round holes?? That sums this thread up nicely.

Randy- slightly bent but not quite broken…

Made it into the shop for more sanding.

Nice bowl Jeff. Why the last?


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks….Still working on the bowl gouge grinding thing…..the video link Chris posted yesterday (from Randy)..

This ONE Explains things a little better than most…..will give it another try…..I have a few more little blanks to attack….

Sandra, it's a little intimidating if you don't have the tool grinding figured out!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Friday night hockey practice


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from Lowes

One 1×4x6, one 1×6x6, two 1×2x4' and a box of 1" screws…...change back from a $20? $0.22!

Lowes does NOT have Walnut, Menards is too far away, and they want way too much. Just have to re-do a few grooves so things fit a bit better


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will promise you this Jeff. 
The more you do, the easier it gets.

On that subject. 
A reader of my blog on blogspot had asked me if I'll do a blog on how I turn bowls. 
I have no idea why anyone would want this since I am a beginner myself. 
But i am always thankful when a reader asks me for something g specific, so I will oblige. 
So the bowl blanks I glued scrap blocks into yesterday will be on my blog after I get them done.

Also, in the near future,
I have promised a friend a blog on maintenance issues of my lathe. 
So I have that to do.

I like it when I have a determined list of blog subjects to do. 
It gives me purpose.

Don't know why I brought all that up. 
Anyway. 
Nice bowl Jeff. 
Can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## JL7

Looking forward the blog William….....it'll be worth the wait…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sherry and I will certainly be watching for a blog on bowls, William. You may consider yourself a beginner, but you do great work and you know how to explain things so even I can understand it.

Sandra, nice picture of practice. We have a lot of hockey here, but somehow I think it pales in comparison with your neck of the woods.


----------



## DIYaholic

PM work commitments have been met….
Dinner has been consumed….
Cold ones now flowing….
Olympic Opening Ceremony is in the queue….

What's all this talk of wood working….
This thread will lose it's reputation!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
A bowl blog….
I'm eagerly awaiting the read!!!

Since Rex hasn't been around, Can you do another blog?
NO, not a bowel blog….
Proper Navel Preening Regimens!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Jeff, So he made his own square punch and hammered a couple of holes before turning to the machine to do the rest of them…

Why???

Was it to show us how to do it Stumpy style???

We may never know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Ham and beans and fried taters and corn bread…..

Get me a drink, I'm done for the night…..


----------



## JL7

Marty….have 5 or 6…...maybe that will help you stop thinking about square holes…....


----------



## KTMM

For all concerned, the hand is doing better, no infection so far. I actually got off work tomorrow and I'll be headed to work on the deck some more tomorrow. I have a lot of 2×4's to rip down either with a skillsaw or jigsaw. I haven't made up my mind which of those I'll use.

Maybe I'll do some more badly written reviews. Maybe a review of the Stumpy thread…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking forward to your reviews there, Lucas. Keep watching that hand. You sure don't want an infection to sneak up on you.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, That is a beautiful piece! And the pulls look great (much better than store bought).

Jeff, That bowl is very impressive but I'm still not ready to go get a lathe.

Sandra, That hockey practice looks way too cold for me. I think that would be a better summer sport.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Lucas - I'm glad your hand is better. Don't beat yourself up about the reviews. Non- carvers likely skimmed past without noticing.

The arenas aren't that bad Andy. Good winter coat and a pair of warm boots and a coffee and it's all good. There's only one arena in town, built in the 1940s that is usually colder inside than the weather outside. THAT one makes me wish he played soccer.

Have done more sanding on the tie cubby. Lot of pieces to be done. Happy with the progress so far.
Wine is going down nicely this evening. Have to stop eating/drinking after midnight - ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to see you online, Sandra. I'm looking forward to seeing how that tie cubby comes out. I have a lot of ties as I wear one every day to work.

Praying that the ultrasound gives you some answers.

Enjoy the wine.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3764

Did a review of the Festool luxury sander…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'd be happy to offer a second opinion, on that sander….
Just send it my way & I'll put it through it's paces!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…..

Glad the hand is still attached Lucas…....I've tried carving by the way, and it looks more like something that was hacked with a butter knife…..Ironically, I always have this fear of jammin' that blade into my hand when carving…....


----------



## DIYaholic

The Olympic Games have been declared open….
The Olympic Cauldron has been lit….
Put on your Game Face USA!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night Nubbers….
Wait, that ain't right….

Happy Saturday everyone!

I've got the coffee brewing….
Help yourself to a cup or mug….


----------



## Doe

Would anyone like 2 magnetic pens? I ordered them from Kickstarter but Health Canada has deemed them dangerous and will not allow them to be manufactured or sold in Canada. Apparently they don't trust me not to swallow the parts or give them to children. Americans are much more sensible because there's no fuss there.

I'm really disappointed about the ruling because the pens are really interesting and look like fun. Originally, I thought that I would see if someone would get them for me and ship them to my address, but I can't ask anyone to do something illegal. I can get my money back but I would like to support the company so I'll just give them away.

The link shows the pens, and this is what I selected: 2x PEN+STYLUS - 26 magnets (13 SILVER - 13 GOLD) - - 4 caps - 2 clips - 2 pen tips - 2 stylus tips - 2 Hi-tec-C cartridges.


----------



## GaryC

Have them sent to me, I'll send them to you


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. I've got to get some coffee before heading out to work.

Doe, us Americans may be more sensible, but our politicians are not. There are politicians who have proposed banning toys with strong magnets. Fortunately they have done little to change our laws in this area. Good luck in finding a home for the pens. Sad your addiction to eating magnets has caused them to be banned from an entire country. Oh, wait, that wasn't you who was eating them, was it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, those pens are cool. You sure there's no way to get them sent to you?
I know you. You'd like them so you'd have something to play with while thinking on a project. 
I couldn't have pens like that. 
My boys would find a way to talk me out of those.

Lucas, I would welcome a review if the stumpy thread. 
I know a little more about that topic than I do carving books.

Sandra, good review. 
Like Lucas's review though, I seldom comment on something I know nothing about. 
I've never as much as seen a festool anything,
And my dust collection system consists of a broom and dust pan. 
So I'm afraid I have nothing to add to the conversation.

I miss and am worried about Rex.

Randy, I can't stand watching any sports, 
Even the Olympics. 
So I'll leave that to you.

Time for more coffee. 
Morning all.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Working on the second cup (which sat in the French press longer and has a nice kick) and am treating myself to a dash of Kahluah with it. Discovered a jar of Stonewall Kitchen Maine Wild Blueberry jam in the cupboard…. Mmmmmmmmm! Maine blueberries are small and just a little tart. We have a friend who works there (who I helped move in December) who is always giving us "rejects" (label crooked or wrinkled). Talk about friends in strategic places :^)

Space heaters are on in the shop and I'm going to fire up the mill and make a sliding hinge block for my flip stop.

Later to day, daughter #2 is going to be my barn monkey and pull down the Mahogany so we can get started on the hope chest.

Have a great day!

74 …. Hope the US sheds some light on your mystery.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cornbread and coffee for breakfast… Got a bit of flurries this morning, suppose to have off and on all weekend. Debbie mentioned an auction just to get out of the house, may have to go to one of those girlie auctions 'cuz there's nothin' good being sold this winter…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a great breakfast, Marty. I picked up a waffle maker - finally - so the family can have waffles this morning … while I work all day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Work hard today and make us proud.Maybe someday you can be a bum like the rest of us…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of bums, has anybody seen Stumpy???


----------



## lightcs1776

Marry, I can't complain. I get a lot of training that fits in with my civilian job. It all pays off and each year the budget gets a little easier.


----------



## lightcs1776

Last I saw of Stumpy, he was drinking something from a sprayer container ….


----------



## superdav721

Shhh be quiet I am hunting rabbit.


----------



## lightcs1776

Rabbit? Yum! My boys usually go squirrel hunting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check this out Dave, I may have found something to buy…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2020151&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## JL7

*SUPERDAVE!!!*


----------



## DS

Doe, Small magnetic gizmos have been disappearing from store shelves in the usa as well.

They are extremely dangerous to children who might swallow them. Turns out they attract each other in the intestines and get stuck until they perforate through poisoning the body. Death usually results from this.

Not fun. Hard to put a pool fence around a pen…


----------



## KTMM

Not wanting to do anything illegal… America was built on illegal…. Gonna stop there.

I'm at my grand dads to take another STAB at finishing the deck. Maybe with my dad's help we'll get this thing NAILED down. If we get do e early enough, I want to get home and do some carving.

Hope everybody is well, including REX.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice pun, Lucas. I'm looking forward to seeing the results of your carving.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning - since you get to hear me gripe about medical stuff, thought I tell a good one.
The ultrasound tech this morning was a gem. Nice to talk to, professional, seemed to know her stuff and was quite comfortable talking with me about my liver etc..

Been thinking about Rex as well. I miss his British wit and 
potty jokes.


----------



## GaryC

Of all crazy things…. we got snow. about an inch. None on hard surface….walks and roads. Melted off. Grass, trees, etc.


----------



## lightcs1776

No extra snow here, at least not yet.

Sandra, good to have professional people, especially when it isn't for something you want to do.


----------



## DS

Yup I know how miserable this winter weather can be. 
Why just yesterday it was a chilly 74 degrees. Brrrrrr!


----------



## lightcs1776

That is s very wrong, DS … it's 13 here.


----------



## Gene01

Talk to us in June, DS.
We lived 20 yr.s in the Florence/Coolidge/Casa Grande area. 
But, it's a dry heat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am trying to get together the bowl tutorial I was asked for. 
I feel I'm not that good at explaining things, but I'm trying. 
Here's the first bowl from all the glue ups I done the other day.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I'm sure the blog will be great….
Thanks for going through all the effort!
It is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Doe

Gary, thank you. I'll take you up on your kind offer. I really wasn't expecting it. I'll PM my info to you.

William, you really do know me very well. That was the clincher in accepting Gary's offer.


----------



## DS

Yep, that is the trade off. 115 vs -15
This is a great time to be in the valley of the sun though…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm glad you'll get your toys.

My God!
I just went back and read the other comments. 
Does that mean I need to stop my kids from playing with magnets?
Or does it mean that a lot of parents need to know what their kids are or are not putting in their mouths?
I think I am right in assuming that you would only give magnets for kids to play with if they are old enough to understand that magnets are not food?

I need to stop now before I get riled up over this one. 
The magnet fiasco is just another example of what I have been saying or years. 
Common sense ain't so common anymore.

My kids' favorite toy at the moment is an erector set I picked up at a resale shop. 
It is one that came with an electric motor and gears that can be reversed on the fly. 
They build everything from cranes to raising bridges with it. 
The mechanism it uses though, if a lot of parents seen their kid playing with it these days, they would completely freak out. 
I'm glad my kids have enough sense to play without killing themselves.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the motor I'm talking about that goes with the erector set. 
It was made in the late 40s, early 50s.


----------



## JL7

Doe, those pens are pretty cool…...the regulations are a bit over the top though…...you can still buy the magnets and have them shipped, but not the pens?? I've bought magnets from Lee Valley….....

Nice bowl William…....the blog will be greatly appreciated…....

Re-working the bowl gouge grind today….the point that I missed the first time is establishing the angles free hand on the grinder and then set the jig to match…...takes a LONG time to do the initial grind!!

I had one of those Erector motors when i was a kid William…...great stuff…...still have it actually, and 5 or 6 others…..got a bit of an Erector set collection…...I think for the kids, that beats video games any day..


----------



## lightcs1776

William, your blogs are easy to understand, which is why Sherry and I enjoy them. We look forward to the next one.

My 11 YO has been building a plane with his erector set. He had to take apart some other vehicle to do it. I think these things are great and gave them to two of the kids a couple years ago for Christmas. People need to stop acting like their kids will break. I won't tell you what I survived as a kid. However, I can tell you that it is a bad idea to try pole voting using a heavy metal pole.


----------



## oldnovice

Those old Erector sets were beautiful and the new ones really suck. The toys *A.C. Gilbert Company* made were some of the best for their time and even now!


----------



## Doe

William, it disgusts me what the government is doing to protect people who don't have the sense to be parents. No one seems to be responsible for their own actions anymore. Every year there's something about children falling out of apartment windows but are there any arrests for child endangerment/abandonment? No. Same for kids who drown in bathtubs. It may not be nice but I scoff when someone is killed by a streetcar in Toronto. Trust me, those things are really slow. If your not paying attention to what you're doing, you get what you deserve. Rant done, thanks.

William, on a more cheerful note, your kids are lucky! I had a Mecchano set when I was a kid and I think it's the same as an Erector set. I wish I still had it because it would be great for automata. Your advice about not following plans exactly is great. I cut out the pieces for the explorer set and what do you know . . . the plans don't match the pictures. So, I'm scrapping the plans and redesigning it in imperial and what I can get at the store. I'll keep the cams as they are.

DS, please blow some of that this way, please.

Back to the shop . . .


----------



## JL7

Another cool thing about the old sets, they came in cool finger jointed wood boxes….










The newest motor here (the one in front of the box) was mine as a kid and it would be a '67 or so…..


----------



## lightcs1776

The new ones aren't as nice as the old ones we had when I was a kid, but it is really nice to give something to my kids that doesn't have a joystick or video controller. It also helps their mechanical thinking process. My 11 doesn't ask which way to turn the screw to tighten it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the set I found for the kids. 
It has on the bottom right corner:

Copyright 1948 by the A. C. Gilbert Company. New Haven, Conn., USA

You just can't find toys this great new these days. 
I found this one in a resale shop for $25 and had to get it for the kids. 
I had one as a kid and wante them to have the joy of playing with one.

Now if I could just find all metal tonka trucks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Taking a break at the moment from turning another bowl.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice find, William. They all come in plastic cases now.


----------



## lightcs1776

The bowl is looking good. Is it easier if the end grain is on the side or on the top/bottom of the bowl?


----------



## JL7

William, I'm a bit of an Erector set geek….I have the books!

It appears your set is a 1956…...here's the details:


----------



## lightcs1776

I didn't even know they made books on erector sets.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, kids are overprotected these days.

Recently, a friend if my kids showed up here on his bicycle and I realized just how bad things had gotten. 
This kid was ten years old 
With training wheels
Full helmet
Knee pads
Elbow pads. 
Shin guards. 
I couldn't help but think how, when I was this age, this kid would have been laughed back down the street.

I'm not saying that protection isn't good. 
We came up though where bumps an bruises were just part of growing up. 
As long as no blood or broken bones were involved, we didn't even tell mom. 
I shutter to think of the things we done that is looked down on now as child neglect. 
Most of out water came from a water Hose. 
Road in the back if trucks. Hell, when we were real small, we stood up in the front seats of cars so we could see where we were going. 
Rode out bikes in the streets. We watched and listened for cars. We wore no pads or Helmets. 
Climbed trees. Even fell out from time to time. Hey! It happens. We laughed at each other as long as there were no injuries. 
Played in the woods behind the house and jumped into the creek that had no lifeguard or adult supervision. 
Chased fireflies till way after dark at the edge if those same woods. 
Went hunting by ourselves. We knew gun safety and knew we dang well better not do something stupid.

Speaking of that last one. 
We knew how to act as kids too. 
If you went down the road and acted up at your friends house, his mom would get you with a switch. 
Then she called your mom and you were ordered straight home where mom got you with a switch. 
Then when dad got home and was told how you embarrassed the family by acting a fool, he got you with a belt. 
Lord help you if grandma or grandpa happened to stop by that day. They'd get your butt too. 
We knew how to act right and be respectful. We were taught that the way we acted away from home was a representation if ourselves, out parents, and the whole family.


----------



## JL7

Chris….there's quite a following on these old sets:

http://erectorset.net/books.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, most times when you turn a bowl, the end grain is on the sides. 
The grain runs across the top of the bowl. Does that make sense?
If your end grain is on the top and bottom, that is an end grain turning. It can be done, but is harder on your tools. Also, regular bowls you hollow from the outer rim in. End grain turnings are opposite. You hollow end grain turnings from the center out. 
When I first started trying to learn, I was trying to do all end grain turning. It wa hard. 
Somehow it just made sense to me. Round tree. Round bowl. Orient it on the lathe that way. That is not correct though. 
Also, with end grain turnings, if your material is not completely dry and you turn it thin, the bottom will crack a it finished drying out.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like my childhood, William. My dad never had an issue with taking a belt. There was no abuse, mind you, but a very clear lesson. I learned that actions have consequences. Some of the best lessons I've learned were through the school of hard knocks. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for education and continue to go further down the college road, but some things just can't be taught in a school.


----------



## Gene01

Shucks, at 10 years, maybe a bit earlier, I was shooting trap and skeet, hunting squirrels, rabbits and quail.
Dad made me hunt rabbits and squirrel with a bolt action .22. Learned to be stealthy….and a decent shot. 
Had a bike way earlier. no fenders and no grips on the handle bars. Great bike. Learned to be careful riding under guy wires and clotheslines.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like my childhood, William. My dad never had an issue with taking a belt. There was no abuse, mind you, but a very clear lesson. I learned that actions have consequences. Some of the best lessons I've learned were through the school of hard knocks. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for education and continue to go further down the college road, but some things just can't be taught in a school.

Jeff, I guess I should assume there is a book on everything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, my kids' set has the book with it. 
I enjoyed looking at it when I got it. The set I had as a kid did not have the book. 
The only thing missing for that set when I bought it for them was one of the wheels. 
So anytime they build something with four wheels, it has three metal wheels an one wooden one.


----------



## JL7

Another nice looking bowl there William….what wood is that? I'm guessing the earlier one you posted is Sapele….

I think you got a great buy on the Erector set, looks like it's in good shape….and the books are often mutilated or missing. The books give them alot of ideas to design their own stuff….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

I like the comments about over-protecting kids. Here's one of my favourites -
When my daughter was 8 or 9 she had a push scooter (whatever they're called) and would go up and down our street. One of the kids who lived LITERALLY 3 blocks away called and invited her to play. She asked if she could scooter over there. I said sure, call me when you get there.

When she got there, the grandmother called me and gave me a lecture on how unsafe it was for me to allow my daughter to scooter there by herself and she refused to let her scooter home until I went to get her. Unbelievable…

There are bad parents out there who abuse their children, but there seem to be as many or more who are not preparing them for life whatsoever.

Rant over


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, sounds like the grandmother needs to get a hobby.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is that bowl done Jeff. 
It is box elder.

And yes, the earlier one was sapelle.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If I drink one more glass of rum, I might have to shut the lathe down for the day.

Oh, that's another good safety tip for your wife Chris. 
Do as I say, not as I do. 
Never turn bowls if your well into a bottle of captain Morgan's.


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap is completed, two nights are done, three more 12 hours nights to go. THEN just maybe I can get back down to the Dungeon Shop.

Edit: just in case Marty screwed up the inter-webby thingy, AGAIN


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say Captain Morgan???
Pass it on over….
IF there's any left!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice bowl William, I like the look of box elder, but have never seen it here.


----------



## JL7

The Box Elder is nice William…..does it grow there?? Box Elder is in the Maple family, like soft Maple…..not sure exactly how all that works, but we have a lot of Box Elder in these parts…..


----------



## JL7

I put another blank in the lathe, but it's Olivewood…..I need to pick something less dense to turn!! This is like a rock….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have only had the chance to work with box elder twice now. 
Marty sent me some pieces some time back. 
Then I bought this piece from a friend who bought it from another guy that delivers carving material. 
This is the first time I've had a piece big enough for a bowl. 
I like how it turns and will get more if I ever get the chance. 
I like trying new woods.

I also have some butternut to try. 
It'll be my first time with it as well.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff. 
I've only trend one piece of olive wood before. 
It was for a pen. 
It was beautiful. 
I would love to get my hands on more of it one day.

So many woods. 
So little time and money.


----------



## JL7

Next time I see ya William, I'll have a load of Maple for ya…...

The Olivewood and the Redheart came out of this lucky find:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/26100


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice bowl, William. I would never let Sherry drink the Captain Morgan. That would leave less for me. And, for the record, I stop using power tools once the drinks come out. I will say, I think tonight will include some rum once my wife is done on the lathe.

Edit: what am I thinking … she's the one using the lathe, not me. I think the rum could come out early.


----------



## lightcs1776

There are a lot of woods that I have never heard of before. This is a real education.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got back in from the shop. The dividers for the tie cubbies are done. Now to build the two boxes.
This project has taken a LOT of maple, and it was fun finding the right pieces in my stash of kijiji wood (craigslist)
Once Spring cleaning hits, I'll have to keep my eye out for more "cleaning out the garage - pile of boards" ads.

The maple I got for $1.50 bf is all but gone. I do have some lovely birdseye… ahhhh mood much improved after some sawdust therapy


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got back in from the shop. Another pen is turned. Have fences for my crosscut sled glued up. This project is using a lot of flooring, oak and bamboo from "The ReStore" acquisition .
Once spring "Home Improvement" renos are going on, I'll have to stop in and find some maple flooring.

The oak I got is still stock piled, but other varieties would be nice. With the latest storm over & done with, both physical & mental recharging is well underway.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Sounds like you grew up with my family. Mom would try to keep you from hurting yourself but my granddad would let you do anything!

Sandra, When you come to visit, bring a truck and I'll send you home with all the maple, hackberry, etc you can haul.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening.
So I just started watching the dvd I won from one of the LJ give aways…. 11hrs and 18 minutes on working with plywood. Made it through 6 minutes.


----------



## KTMM

Ok, on drinking and building…..

My first real big project was the arcade machine I posted way back when. That project cost me about $700 in materials. It was built by me and a friend, we drank a lot while building it and it took a month and a half of working nearly every day to get to a finished project. When we finished we added up the money we'd spent on Captain Morgan, it was about $750 in that time period. We drank the entire time we were building, slept a couple hours, sobered up and started again after work. We sustained absolutely ZERO accidents during that project. Ok, there was one problem towards the end when I knocked a bucket of stain off on my friend.

I'm by no means proud of that story, let me make that clear. At that time we didn't understand why the table saw fence needs to be parallel with the saw blade. We didn't bother clamping things down. We didn't wear safety glasses. We didn't wear dust masks. The list goes on.

I think it's just further proof God looks out for the ignorant.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's funny Lucas. It's amazing how we survive ourselves…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I Still laugh every time I hear that story Lucas. 
I could imagine you figuring cost if you two had been building it for someone else and the explanation.

Materials cost X amount. 
Triple that. 
TRIPLE!!!
Yes triple. We will make as much as material for the Labor, that's double. 
And our silent partner makes the same as both if us out together. 
Who's your silent partner?
Why, captain Morgan of course.

Why shiver me timbers!


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, you've heard that story a few times haven't you William. Note, that power tool injuries for me have only happened when I was sober so far…..

On a more relevant note, I broke down and bought another table saw today. I got a Dewalt DWE7480 to rip some wet treated 2×4's today. I didn't make it to the point of ripping anything, but I did get handrail posts, cut and mounted along with the stairs on the deck. It was dark when I wrapped up, so there aren't any pictures.

What got me to buy the saw was. A) Portability B) It will fit in my car or suv (and take up little space in my shop) C) Ripping 70 boards with a circ saw would suck

I'll let you guys know how it works later this week when I put it to good use. If I don't like anything about it, back to Lowe's it goes and I'll just buy the friggin' Bosch.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening guys. How has everyone been. Been AWOL for a while. Got a little shop time today so that was good


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Or you can just haul whatever you need cut over here and use one of my saws Lucas.


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, I know William. And we both know how bad I've been wanting that small bandsaw. I won't be cutting out visits anytime soon. Also, I have a feeling I'll be picking up some home jobs I'm gonna need this little saw for coming up soon. I still have some serious around the house work I need to do.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all. Just a quick hello and a good night. I spent most of the night with the family, but did get a start on a sharpening jig, with the plans from Randy (Thanks, Randy!). The base is done, but I have to get some bolts for the grinder. I should have everything put together tomorrow night so the lathe tools can be kept sharp.

Lucas, that reminds me of some of my painting parties, when I was single and only around 20. It is amazing how God protects us. And that appears to be a real nice portable saw you picked up. It has some great reviews.

Sandra, how are you enjoying the DVDs? I've only made it through an hour of the first one of mine, but it was very good.

I have to get some sleep so I can work tomorrow. Night, All.


----------



## superdav721

Marty I want the Tomahawk!


----------



## superdav721

Sorry I havent been around folks
Cool bowls William
I had to go cut wood for my 80 year old Aunt.
I cut and split a half a cord.
I am not in shape.


----------



## ssnvet

Been a busy day…. 9 hours in the shop!! Half of it dialing in the mill (tramming the column and vice) it wouldn't have taken so long if I wasn't a blithering idiot. I had to shim the column to get it perfectly square to the table, and I put the shims on the wrong side and doubled my error :^( After pulling my head out, I managed to get the column aligned to 0.0015" error over 6" of vertical travel and the vice is almost perfect. Then I set about milling a hing block for my flip stop out of UHMW PE (plastic). But it all took way too long.










I had an erector set. I remember building a bobsled for my GI Joe with it.

Went to a 30 year anniversary celebration for our church this evening. It was a really nice event.

Not sure I should get into the "kids these days" topic. Let's just say that I was the youngest of 4 and my parents outsourced a significant part of my raising to my older siblings. Not a good idea, as I mastered tricks to get away with all the dumb stuff that I saw them get busted for. (i.e. I smoked my first cigarette in 2nd grade 8^o).


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You're a "mainiac"!!!

'Twas a long day….
All 24 hours of it!!! ;^)

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

When I learned to ride a bike, it was the year of skinned knees and elbows. There was a lot of incentive to learn and fast. I expected no less from my daughter, besides all that equipment wasn't invented yet.

I did get a lot of flak about having a leash on Heather when she was vey small. A gentler term is a harness and it was a very pretty pink. If she wasn't in it, she'd be dead. We were on the way to the doctor for a checkup and she was holding my hand when she let go and ran forward. I was able to pull her back before the bus would have hit her. I still remember the horrified look on the driver's face.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all.

Doe, parenting is definitely not for the faint of heart.

Y'all have a great day. I'm off to work.


----------



## GaryC

Wow, Doe. Spooky story. Too bad we didn't get books issued with our first kids. Parenting is a major "On the job" learning.


----------



## Gene01

It helps in parenting if you grew up in a large family. My wife was #4 of 9. She honed her skills early. I was an only child until I was 14 when my parents adopted two young girls. 
In parenting our twin boys, I pretty much followed my wife's lead. 
The only times they ever wore pads and helmets was when they played organized football. 
We must have done OK. At least they survived to adulthood.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Doe. I had a leash for one of my youngins. 
I want ya'll to realize that I do believe that extremely young children need protection. 
The problem these days, in my opinion, is that some parents are still treating their twenty year olds like those same extremely young children.

I've got eight kids, seven sons and one daughter. 
If you have a lot, it does get easier. 
Besides getting enough practice to be a pro at any and all situations, the older kids can help with the smaller kids.

As for the leash. 
My daughter would sometimes get excited when she was real young and run into traffic in store parking lots. 
She was barely old enough to be walking. 
So I bought a child harness to out on her so I could carry her younger brother without worrying about her running into traffic. 
One day in a store I was told by a young female cashier that I was evil for putting a dog leash on a child. 
That didn't set well with me. 
Don't you love how some people have the right to tell everyone else how to raise kids?
I have opinions on other people's kids too, but I mostly keep them to myself. 
Anyway, I asked this young girl how many kids she had. 
NONE. 
So I, as politely as I could, told her to shut the hell up till she had a couple, then after managing two young kids in a busy parking lot maybe she could come back and talk to me. 
As politely as I could you understand. It's hard being very polite while telling someone to go to hell, but I can try.


----------



## GaryC

My brother laughs when he tells me stories of ME being on a leash. I turned 68 yesterday so, they've been around for a while. 
I still have a leash on me. This one's not visible but, it's there. And my mama is still on the other end


----------



## lightcs1776

Bottom line, no one has a right to tell you how to raise your kids. Anyone who thinks they do needs their heads examined.


----------



## GaryC

I disagree, Chris. I worked several years as a psychologist and worked with problem family situations. Some folks just don't know how to parent at all. The kids end up getting the bad end of that stick


----------



## lightcs1776

I think, Gary, we are looking at two different issues. Clearly we need to prevent child abuse, but the lady at the mall needs to know her place. I have taken a child for counseling, bit that is a different situation.


----------



## GaryC

Perhaps she does. It's clear that William's situation was one of an over opinionated person telling the experienced how "to do" There are, however far too many people, especially in the past two decades, who are not responsible enough to parent. It's quite evident when looking at court records. William's kids know their daddy. They also know what is expected of them. Some parents don't want to parent - they want to be friends instead. There are several ideas on parenting. Back in the early 60's when Spock said parents should not bruise the ego of the child, parenting took a major turn. The results are evident…... too much of this stuff. Back to reality….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some help is just that, help. 
That kind of help usually comes from someone whose job it is to help. 
Some help is just some nosy ass who thinks they know everything. 
That kind of help usually comes from someone who doesn't even know you well enough to know how to help, has no training, and usually has never even babysat a child, much less raised one.

There is one bit if advice I have gotten on multiple occasions that I find funny. 
I've been told often, and I quote, "you've got some of the most well behaved and respectful kids, but you're too hard on them".
My response is usually, how the hell do you think they got to be such good kids?


----------



## GaryC

HERE, HERE… Good answer, William


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I gotta say one more thing before I get off this subject myself. 
I've know several parents that try being their kid's best friend. 
It usually ends in disaster because:
1. You can't be a parent and friend at the same time. A friend will allow a child to do things a parent never would and a parent will make a child do things a friend never would. 
2. The friend/parents don't realize that kids soak up info like sponges. If you're their friend, the learn quickly they can manipulate you, are usually smarter than the parent, and do what they want. 
And I am not putting anyone down. I know my kids are smarter than me. That's why I have to watch them so close. They are smart enough to get themselves into a heap of trouble.

Ok, that was several things said. 
I gotta fix breakfast for kids. 
Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## Doe

I think there should be a class with final exam before you're allowed to have kids. Heather had this electronic toy that was a baby dinosaur or something. Alarms would go off when it was hungry or wet or a million other things (I had to baby sit once). She doesn't have kids and doesn't plan on any (I just hope it wasn't our fault).


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning People & Marty,

No one tells me how to raise my kids!!!
Oh wait, I don't have any….

I have great respect for GREAT parenting….


----------



## GaryC

I know this…. if anyone had all the right answers, they would sure be busy answering questions…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Finally out of a meeting.

Gary, I will admit, I over-generalized a bit. I have known far more people who just wanted to stick their nose where it doesn't belong than folks who genuinely wanted to help. My wife and I did foster care for several years, so we have seen the good and the bad. We had kids come in with clothes so bad we kept them bagged up, and went to Walmart to purchase an entire weeks worth of clothes. The funds from foster care never covered what we spent on the kids, but we didn't care. However, I have seen the opposite as well, where someone looks at you like your satan himself because you had the audacity to tell your kid he couldn't do go somewhere because he was caught lying, or you sent him to his room. I do think we tend to have government involvement in places where they should not be while kids who are in real danger often go through the cracks and disaster happens.

William, I have told my kids several times, I am their parent, not their friend. When they become an adult and live on their own, that will change, but only to a point. My oldest is all ticked off because at 21, he just started paying his own cell phone bill … this week. You have to learn to live on your own, providing for yourself, at some point. As it is, he comes home to a bed, food, etc. as he is welcome to live at the house.


----------



## Gene01

We don't even try to tell our own kids how to raise their kids. Sometimes we have to bite our tongues, though.
Unless, Like Gary, it's a professional duty to do so, offering suggestions on parenting to one who hasn't asked, is presumptuous, IMO.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't care what you all think….
Duct tape & a closet makes a GREAT baby sitter!!! ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Randy, just curious…. do you know that from experience?


----------



## Momcanfixit

God hit with a nasty head cold last night. I don't think it's the flu thankfully.

Here here on the parenting comments. 
When my son was 6 he was pitching a fit on the side of the road between our house and the neighbours because he wanted to go over there and I told him no. I told him if he didn't' get over here right now, i would spank his butt. He had never had a hand across his bottom by this point and gave me a defiant look and stood his ground.

Faster than he could blink I scooped him up with one hand and with the other gave him three good smacks on the keister.
He still remembers it and he knows I mean business. We don't do empty threats here.

As for harnesses - some kids need them.

Gene - your comment about following your wife's lead gave me a good smile. My hubby is an only child as well. When the kids were born, I would catch him looking at them like they were strange aliens. He has always followed my lead on parenting issues and the way we raise them has never been an issue between us. (He's a smart guy)

We're all doing our best I guess.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Watch who you say stuff like that in front of randy. 
I have a sarcastic side to me at times. 
I was asked once how I could possibly handle eight kids (something I've been asked a lot) by a friend of our (ex-friend). 
I responded that I just stick them in their cages when I'm too busy to mess with them. 
I received a visit from DHS (child welfare) a few days later by this woman with a worried look on her face that she was told I put my kids in cages.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, my daughter doesn't want kids either. 
Anytime she thinks she might want kids, she asks to babysit her little brothers for the night. 
By the time I go pick them up the next morning, she has remembered why she doesn't want kids.

I love my daughter with all my heart. 
She does not have the patience for kids though. 
Actually, I'm proud of her that she realizes that and makes sure that she doesn't get pregnant until she's ready for it.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubberoonies,

Fire is lit, first cup is down, bagels munched and second cup being contemplated….

Here're my thoughts on parenting… Make it job #1, put your kid's needs ahead of your own (including their "need" for correction), do your best, listen to the advice of good parents, and pray a lot. Or in summary, love your kids…. (and no, not everybody does, or is even capable of doing this). It is a huge help if one parent can stay home when their little… And that's as close to parenting advice as I'll get.

Now speaking of kids, I think it's time for breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning all…..

Sorry Dave, No Tomahawk. I think this is the first time in history that Debbie and I has walked out of an auction with no purchase. I think the people of Martysville has been cooped up for too long from this winter. Prices were going outrageously stupid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent my Saturday scratching under cabinet lights off of my honey-do list. Of course, it helps to have a bionic woman to help with that list…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, details please. I have under cabinet lighting on the to do list for the Spring. What type of lights did you use, how did you connect to the circuit, how easy were they to install? You know,details. Please?


----------



## Gene01

Surely, there are exceptions, but it seems that folks who have well behaved animals have well behaved children.
Rules, a firm hand, consistency, and love. 
Maslow was right. But, so was Pavlov.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I had some 12 volt lights that I installed about a year ago. They had a 3 level static switch that turned them on/off. Back in the summer we had an electrical storm that resulted in the lights not working. I assumed that the storm knocked out the static switch so I ordered a new one. That didn't fix it. Last week I was in a local Habitat for Humanity store where they had some GMLighting Xenon 120 volt puck lighting kit (3 lights) for $10 per package. So I bought 2 packs to replace what I had under there. I'm considering going back and getting another kit to add lighting inside glass door cabinets. I liked the 12 volts for the obvious fact of using less electricity, they also burned a lot cooler then the 120 volt. Debbie is soldering in the new lights as I'm feeding new wire thru the cabinets…..


----------



## GaryC

Maslow was an interesting critter. A study of his life really exposes much about his philosophy


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Marty. Let us know how you like them in a few weeks, if you don't mind and remember.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Trying to type this blog entry. 
Ya'll are being too noisy. 
Just had to take a break and tell ya'll that.


----------



## superdav721

Morning folks I was going to get in on the child raising subject but the wife needed rushing to ER. 
She is in major pain and we have got to get that down. If we can get her through a few days we have a new app with a different stomach doctor Wednesday.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You can't blame the noise of "Stumpyville" for interrupting your progress….
I have dibs on it….
For my proclivity towards procrastination!!!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Dave. I sure hope this new doc can help her. What a miserable way to live. We will keep her in our prayers..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope it is nothing too serious!!!
Thoughts are with you & wife, for a quick relief to the pain!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Shhhhhhhh…..

Chris, I'll let ya know how it goes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay on it Dave…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, praying for your wife right now. Hope the doctors can get her feeling better quickly.

Marty, thanks.

William, I wouldn't be so noisy if I didn't have to do an NCOER. Writing up evaluations just isn't a highlight of my day, but it is important and has to be done.


----------



## Gene01

Boy Dave, hope the new doc has some good news. That's gotta be awful for her.


----------



## Gene01

Supposed to be 67º on the mesa today. Better hurry. It's only 35 now.
Son and his wife took their two kids for one last series of hill climbs on the Ranger. They'll be heading to Tucson as soon as they get back. Then, Phyllis and I will be all alone again. Sigh.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Woodturning Workshop" is NOW airing on PBS Create!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - thinking of you and your wife, that she gets some relief SOON.

Speaking of kids - we still have two extra under our roof. They are great kids - respectful, helpful, and fun to have around. I didn't go to church because of this icky cold, but after a few coffees and Advil, I'm headed for the kitchen to make some grub. (Or is it fix grub, never sure)

Menu for brunch - Nutella crepes with bananas, or whatever other fruit they want to put in it.
Prep factor - minimum
Kid happy factor - high
Mess factor - EXTREME


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, your kids are fortunate. It's hard to come by such a great mom.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I just took a break to come out of the dungeon long enough to grab a cup of coffee. 
Lisa has the kids strung out all over the house cleaning from floor to ceiling. 
I think I just figured out why they don't miss her as much as I do when she's working a lot of overtime.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You and your wife are in my prayers Dave. 
Please text me later and let me know how she's doing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,shop is still a mess but getting there , put some heat in there a few nites back ,good to have some but now will always have to keep a eye on dust and such ,


----------



## superdav721

Sitting in ER. Thank god for public wifi. My spelling sucks. They just gave her daladid. I know that is strong stuff. It put her to sleep. Thanks folks. You know what it does to a person when you see your loved one in pain and there is not a damn thing you can do. 
Now for my latest child raising tale. 
My grandson is three. His mother has "daughter in law" no idea how to raise a kid. He screams at her and throws toys all over the place. When she gets a belly full of it she screams at him and we stay in that endless circle of getting no where. 
Now when he comes to my house he knows Pawpaw means business. I have given him two whippings like I got when I was disobedient. The first one he got was when he ran to the road with me telling him to stop. I whipped him all the way back to the house. He doesn't run in the road now. I have log trucks that are moving all the time. The second was when he took the plastic baseball bat and hit the cat in the back of its head with everything he had. He got a Pawpaw whipping on that one. 
Now when he hears me say his name and give instruction. You can see the gears spinning in his head and he listens and does what I ask. children find what they can get away with and run with it. 
Even as strict as I am he loves to spend time with me and always wants to go in the woods, park, shop or just for a walk. I believe a child seeks that structure of authority. He knows he can trust me and my word. 
I just wish his mother could figure that out. She has no idea the trouble she is headed for. 
ER update. They just came and took her for a ct scan.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You are on fire….
As far as getting the shop into shape.
Just be sure that it does NOT become a literal fire!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie. I got another one of those if you want it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kids like a woman told me one time she raised up 4 girls and after there teen years she and them came out alright she only had a slight limp but lived .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Dave wish i had know sooner , keeping you and your wife in my prayer too,seeing a love one in pain is very painful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my next to youngest is in the military and is being deployed in a few week so is home on leave and had a small Louisiana trow down fish and shrimp and boudine, they had a great time and only had to get on them one time to watch there mouth because of the small kids and women there. they were respectful and did so but them they know me and i have no problem with giving a attitude adjustment  ,















!


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, praying all goes well for your son and his unit. It can be a positive experience in some ways, especially if he has good leadership in his company.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Y'all are in my prayers. Here's hopin the CT finds an answer.

My solution to parenting was to marry "the world's greatest mother" who has now become "the world's greatest granny". When the kids are little, my answer is always: "just don't bring em back til they're old enough to fish or ride." Horses and dogs are a lot easier to train!


----------



## KTMM

Dave, wishing y'all the best, I know how ER visits go.

On, another note, I just wanted to drop in and say. When it comes to raising kids, "Ya'll are doing it wrong." Sounds like you folks don't know how to raise kids. Take some parenting advice from me.

1) If they want it, buy it for them.
2) Let them run anywhere they want. If they get hurt it was someone else's fault, which means a good lawsuit.
3) Children are allowed to pick when they want to go to school, bed, church and pick when they want to eat.
4) On eating, kids pick where to go and how they want to act at said restaurant. If they want to run around screaming, that's ok.
5) Don't take anything away from your children
6) If your kids act up or are disrespectful, IT'S your fault for not being more caring and nurturing
7) If your parents tell you your raising them wrong, ignore them, they messed up your childhood.

Let me know if I missed anything. Hope that helped lighten the day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Chris he s likes it so far and it has had a positive effect on his life it seems , the Marines are a lot on respect and values but he dose seem to curse a bit more but then i do too ,i have a hard time with my own mouth some times


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great pictures Eddie - smiles all around.

Dave - hope the CT leads them to a way to help your wife.
The memory of my husband's face when I was in a great deal of pain has stayed with me more than the memory of the pain. It just about killed him not to be able to 'fix' it. He came pretty close to taking a swing at a male nurse.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - When I was working uniform (pre-kids), I worked with a lot of guys and my language got pretty foul. I didn't realize it until I dropped the 'F' bomb in front of my mother. I realized what I was sounding like and cleaned up my language.

As for swearing in front of the kids - we had a rink party for some of my hubby's co-workers once and I knew that the language would deteriorate once the beer was flowing - so I sent the kids out with a can to collect $2.00 for any curse word or $5 for the F word. They made a few bucks and the language cleaned up quickly.

win/win


----------



## KTMM

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I was being sarcastic…..

Now for my true parenting story…

When my oldest girl was about 3 or 4, we were at walmart one evening. It wasn't too busy, rare around here. My wife was pushing the buggy with the little one in the kid seat and I was in follow mode. We entered the toy section, (my wife and I are like big kids) to look at what all they had. As we passed an aisle a young mother had a kid about our kids age, who had a toy in it's hand. The mother was explaining to this 2-4 year old that they had to put the toy back. The mother "attempted" to take the toy away which resulted in a F4 tornado of whining, screaming, flailing and personal injury. The whole time the mother is holding the toy and trying to explain why this behavior is bad…
We went on to the next aisle, our daughters little eyes having been fixed on this behavior and mother / child exchange. I made the comment at this time, "If my kid ever did that, I'd tear their rear end up in front of God and everybody." Well a moment later our kid wanted to see a doll that was on the shelf. My wife let her see it, which had never been a problem before… When it came time to put it back, with the explanation of, "let's wait till your birthday", the little one went into the F4 mode….
She never knew what hit her. I had her up, belt off, and three licks to the rear before she knew what happened. She quit yelling promptly and went into that recovery sob I think we all know.
About this time that mother and kid passed the end of the aisle. Belt in my hand, sobbing child in the buggy, wife with arms crossed. I looked at that young mother with a questioning, "want me to show you how to do this" look.

My oldest girl remembers that to this day and she's better for it.
Also, I've never had to tell her more than once to put anything back since then.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of win/win

Everyone is fed and the kitchen is clean. 
The younger kids are out walking the dogs (ours and neighbours)
Older is working on a school project
Hubby has headed out to snowmobile for several hours

Soooo - I'll assign all the kids one more chore then head to the shop. They're smart enough not to bother me once the chores are done, or I'll find more. That's why I like the neighbours' kids. They know the deal here and are quite happy to go along…

So shop time for mama!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra i will have to remember that one , i think i know a good project now a swear box for the next time


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You missed one….

8) DON'T extinguish your child's creativity….
By not allowing them to draw….
On walls, floor & furniture with permanent markers!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - you forgot
8 - Don't bother helping with or checking homework, then blame everything on the school system.


----------



## Gene01

*&^% that $%^&*!!
Here's my 4 bucks, *74*.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have successfully procrastinated away the morning….
I suppose that I should get productive….
NOT reproductive!!!


----------



## KTMM

I knew you guys and gals would remember the ones I forgot….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that was funny Gene ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who you calling a "bum", *Marty*? :0

I called up Tommy Mac and asked him your question and he said "Marty who?"

I have worked in Greene and Greene style and I cut my plug holes with a hollow chisel from my mortising machine, not ON the machine, but y hand with a mallet. The reason is, it's just faster than lining it up on the machine. Half of the peg holes on that style of furniture are just decorative, only about a half inch deep. Some are actual structural pins, and THOSE I would do on the machine because they are deeper and have to be straight. I assume that is Tommy's reasoning too since he and I are so clearly alike that you might think we are twins, except I have bigger pecs.

I am busy with a project, so I'm not commenting much. But I am reading everyone's comments, except Marty's…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
That is censorship at it's best!!!

Now STOP reading….
START filming, editing & posting video!!! ;^)
I NEED procrastination motivation!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I don't use "questionable" language, but have enough problemstthat I am not about to criticize. However, during deployment in 2012, the Soldiers working for me went down hill with their language pretty fast. The worst offenders were the females. So I instituted a pushup rule; ten pushups for each curse word. They had to do PT any way, so this made it easy. It also helped being Chief.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you and Tommy Mac are both master in the craft ,but yall dont really look like twins he has different color hair


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris thank you for your service to our county and freedom


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty just remember we love ya anyways


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finished my blog finally.
Don't how much help it'll be to anyone, but it is done.
It is way to long and too many pictures for me to try and put on Lumberjocks like I normally do.
It is on my personal blog.
If anyone is interested though, here is
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## lightcs1776

Aw, thanks Eddie. To be honest, our guys that went to Vietnam deserve a lot more thanks. My job is relatively easy in comparison.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from Church. Probably wasn't the best idea. I hurt….. 
42 outside. Nothing freezing but had fog this morning. It's drippy out there.
Coffee is good


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks William! I'm sure it will be a lot of help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't want to visit you anymore now Chris.
I cuss like a drunkin sailor.
I wouldn't do it in front of your kids or wife though.

My kids do cuss from time to time.
I am of different opinion on the cussing part.
I know kids my boy's age are going to cuss.
Instead, if they get caught cussing in school, or in front of their mother, or a variety of other places, they get in deep trouble for WHERE they cussed.
While I know they cuss, I also know I taught them about respect, for their mothers, for females, for teachers, and for elders in general.
MY example to them is always this.
I do cuss like a sailor. I tell them to take notice though that when certain people are around, like my mom, people I meet in public, other people's wives and children and such, you don't hear me cussing. It's a respect issue.

I was called to the school once for one of my boys cussing at school.
When the teacher heard my response she seemed to be in shock.
I told him he wasn't in trouble for cussing per sey.
He was in trouble for cussing in class at school.
The teacher inquired about the not in trouble for cussing part.
I told her teenage boys cuss. I was upset that he cussed though in earshot of the teacher and other students who may or may not wish to hear his seedy language.
She looked me in the eye and asked where he might have heard it from.
I told her he heard it from me is where he heard it from. I pointed out though, "ma'am, I cuss around my kids, but I also teach them they have no right to disrespect you or anyone else by cussing in from of you. I'm not upset that my kid cussed, but WHERE he cussed".


----------



## lightcs1776

I haven't finished your post yet,William. Just have to say, don't let language be an issue or prevent a visit. I'm around folks who curse worse than a drunken sailor all the time. Like I said, I have issues of my own, so I'm not the one to judge. A wise person once said that people who live I glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Well, I assume I was a wise person. If not, it may have been the only wise thing he or she said.


----------



## superdav721

OK we are home now. 
This hospital has diagnosed her with pancreatitis.
Just one more part of the digestive tract failing.
Its a bad day for Dave and a worst one for my wife.
Thank you guys, the prayers, friendship and love are felt.
Thank you, I do relay them to her.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad your wife was at least able to get answers….
& hopefully some relief & a solution!!!

William,
I'll look at your blog later….
Just wanted to say *Thank you*, for taking the time and making the effort….
To help others!!!
I'm sure there is much sage advice and good information….
That this feeble brain will try to assimilate!!!

Cussing…..
My buddy "The Chef" (& to a degree his wife) accidentally(?) cuss around their kids….
I can't ever remember cussing in front of their kids!
It is rare that I slip up, but I'm sure it does happen.

Like William, I can (usually) turn it on or off, as needed….


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave, sure am sorry to hear that your wife is continuing on with the struggle…...hang in there my friend…..


----------



## JL7

William - thanks for the blog….will be checking it out soon…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting how we get on such topics here; parenting, language, etc. Best thread on the site, in my opinion.

Dave, hope they can find some long term solutions. It has got to be tough on both you and your wife. Good to hear they were able to help with the pain. Strong drugs are sometimes needed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think everybody needs to post a current-ish photo of him/herself. I know some have before, but my memory isn't the same as when I was in my 34's. This time I'll save them to a little folder on my computer so I can put a face to a name. Tasteful photos only, no motorcycle bikini shots, William. And if family is in it that would be nice too, but not required.

You all know what I look like from my videos, but I've never shown you my family… This is Mrs. Stumpy and Maya the shop dog. We've been married 17 happy years.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice photo Stumpster….. 17 happy years is noteworthy indeed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You may have to take her to see Gregory House MD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't figure Tommy would remember my name. Heck, he ignores me when I talk to him on TV too…..


----------



## ssnvet

Here ya go stumpy… This is me and my little buddy










He was delicious

$3.99/lb off the dock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Here is the sheriff and the princess of Martysville…


















Next is the Mayor, followed by the trash collector…..


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Doe

Dave, my thoughts and prayers are with your wife.

Stumpy, for doing the decorative square pegs, couldn't you do a round hole and shave the peg so it fits in the round hole? It is decorative after all and I wouldn't tell. Here is review from vipond33 for square punches. By the way, I like the idea of posting pictures-except mine. I'm 58 and gravity is not my friend; a potato would look better than me. If I looked like Sandra, that would be a different story. . .

William, great blogs. Using a truck as a bowl press is an interesting idea. I'm not too sure about trying it anytime soon. I've never tried expansion chucking; is there a particular advantage for doing it that way?

One last parenting story: my sister works in a school and a parent told her that she hadn't earned her child's respect yet. I'm glad I didn't see that, I would have smacked that woman up side the head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't be skeered Doe. Stumpy told me these photos are for when we get old and senile and wonder off to another thread, the guys in the white jackets will be able to find us…..


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, since others have shared and the site is still working, I'll see if I can break it by adding a picture of myself.

Sherry and I:









The rest of us:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me and Ezekial ,


----------



## StumpyNubs

Great photos!

Eddie- Clean your desk!


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's my contribution….









I actually don't have any pictures of myself….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Doe, there is no particular advantage to expansion chucking that I know of. You can also cut a tenon and squeeze that with your chuck. I drill a hole with the forstner bit and expand the jaws in it. It is nothing more than an easy and convenient way of doing it. 
If I was doing a bowl too small for expansion, I would then clamp a tenon.

I don't know about posting a photo without the mask. 
I don't want to break the site or the internet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The fam - 2 years ago


----------



## Momcanfixit

and of course Barney the Wonder dog


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I think we should all protest until Randy posts a picture. Maybe he's in witness protection….?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That would be Witless Protection!!!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## lightcs1776

Great photos, everyone. Sandra, I don't see your pink hammer in that picture. Eddie, don't worry about the desk, it will just get dirty again. William, if my face didn't break the Internet, nothing will. Randy, I'd recognize you anywhere. Dave, you have your hands full with two girls. Every picture of family is fantastic.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Momcanfixit

Great photos everyone!

Having an issue with the belt on my Rikon 10-325….. ARG - I need to replace the belt, but I'm pretty sure I have to start messing with the lower wheel, motor


----------



## JL7




----------



## Momcanfixit

Great photos everyone!

I'm having an issue with the belt on my bandsaw -
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58039


----------



## DIYaholic

I promise to work on getting a picture….
It just won't be tonight!
I have to dig through a few piles to find one….
I know I have seen one around here somewhere!!!

We are getting a dusting to 1" of snow tonight….
With one salter in the shop, I will be salting all the drives & parking lots….
While the boss does all the walkways & steps!!!

My regular salting run takes about 1.5 - 2 hours….
This one will take about 4 - 4.5 hours (less If I'm lucky)....
So, I'll be awakening around 3:00am, hoping to be done by 7:30am.

I'm thinking a few coffees will be required!!!


----------



## JL7

Mya and Charlie….the 2 headed cat….


----------



## JL7

William…...great blog…..will be trying some new stuff….thanks….

Randy…they keep saying snow here, but nothing doing…...maybe you'll luck out and get to sleep in….


----------



## JL7

Also William…..you mentioned you got 2 chucks….I can see where that is pretty handy…...I have the Barracuda 2 T/N and it looks like the same jaws would work on the cheaper "Utility Grip V2"....what do you think?


----------



## superdav721

Charlie gata girlfriend…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You're gonna have to get a room if you're gonna suck face like that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
With a sucky face like that….
You're gonna havta hide in your room!!! ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just got a email new toy has arrived in west Monroe ,La should be here tomorrow been wanting one for a long time ,


----------



## JL7

That's a definite *YOU SUCK!*

Oh….referring to Eddie BTW…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet sassafras, eddie's new toy has arrived…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - NICE!!!! (oh, and you suck!)


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice addition, Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i plan on changing the sand paper to hook and loop i think its called just wondering if its a kit out thereto do that ?
thanks yall


----------



## JL7

Try this thread Eddie….

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17762

I have plenty of paper so wouldn't convert mine, but I would be on the fence as to whether I would convert it anyways….but would make paper changes easier…..not sure about the hook and loop….


----------



## JL7

Read this also Eddie:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29053


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, according to the penn state catalogue, your barracuda chuck uses the same c-series accessories as the utility grip. So yes, the jaws should e interchangeable.

I have two utility grip chucks and love them. 
One keels the #2 jaws on it unless I'm turning something that requires a change of jaws. 
The other chuck keeps the jumbo flat jaws on it.


----------



## JL7

Thanks William….I have a bunch of jaws, so just need the cheapest option…...will have to think about this one…..


----------



## GaryC

Mens downhill is on. Those guys are flying.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only complaint I've ever heard from anyone about the utility grip chuck is that it uses tommy bars instead of a chuck key. 
Personally I am fine with that, but some people don't like the tommy bars. That is something you must consider for yourself.


----------



## JL7

Can't see any issue with the tommy bars…...that technology has been around a long time…....


----------



## JL7

Any tricks for getting extra discounts at PSI?


----------



## lightcs1776

I find the bars pretty easy to use, although I have never used the chuck key.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, if it isn't on sale, put things in your cart, then wait a couple days. They will offer a 5% discount first. According to Sandra, they will a 10% a couple days later than that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You're a vacuum, err *YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## JL7

Ahhh.. that's it…Thanks Chris…..I think Doe posted that one a while back…...will let you know how it works…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I heard that you need three hands, in order to use a chuck with Tommy Bars….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff that link had a ton of info may wait till i get some time on it before i do it ,

Randy its been a long time coming ,just came into a little extra money and getting some tools ,but you are right a dust /vac system is in the works


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm happy for you!!!

Glad you are getting what you want, but ecstatic you are finally getting what you deserve….
& I ain't talkin' WW equipment!

Glad the SS situation has been resolved!!!
Carry on….


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it wrong of me???

To be disappointed….
When there is NO American on the podium???


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, Grizzly sells a H&L kit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy ,its not over yet is it


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think the reason Randy never posts a photo of himself is because he's a chick.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie*- that's one sweet drum sander. Mustache Mike has a Grizzly drum sander, a smaller one than yours. They make good stuff!


----------



## ssnvet

I'm rooting for the Russians….. Just because the media is having such a field day knocking them.

Cool looking sander Eddie. That will be fun.

We're supossed to get 1 to 2" tonight, but after last weeks tractor fiasco, I'm not plowing unless I have to…. And I can drive on a couple inches just fine.

Randy…. If you lost all your photos, I hear they still have one or two posted in the P.O. lobby 8^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Russians?

Ya nimnoga ponamio paruski, no neochen horosho…

I speak a little Russian. I spent about a year and a half in the Baltic (Riga, Latvia). Everyone there speaks both Latvian and Russian. It's a beautiful language, I love to hear Russians speak. Latvian, on the other hand, sounds like a machine gun. They stress the first syllable on every word. Funny thing is, a lot of the things we are seeing on the news about the hotel conditions- that's stuff you see every day over there, not just in the Olympic village!


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for me to get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy,

If we ever get back to MI to visit my sister, we'll have to take the short cut across Ontario to the Blue Water bridge so we can stop by Stiumpyville. Then you can yap Russian with my wife, as she used to work with an inter-denominational faith based NGO in Moscow for several years and used to speak it quite well. She was trained to be a Bible smuggler, but then the wall came down :^o

I never did understand what you were up to in Latvia, but the picture of you and your wife in costume on your web site is cute. We're you on mission their?


----------



## DIYaholic

My pillow is calling me….
& not nice things at that!!!

*Go USA!!!*

A salting run awaits me…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all; Matt tell your wife very proud of her ,very honorable


----------



## Doe

Jeff, the reason I don't like tommy bars is:

- they fall off and roll somewhere that I need to grovel on the floor to find

- figuring out the righty tighty, lefty loosy business was tricky

- they don't have the mechanical advantage of the key and I'm not that strong

I added a handle to one of them that gives me more leverage, makes it easier to find in a pile of shavings, and will roll in a circle. For the lefty loosy, I put a tommy knocker on the right side and propped it against the tool rest (not forgetting to hang on to it) and then pulled the bar on the left towards me.

Edit: I think I'll post this as a project with pictures. The handle was originally a cheese plane handle that flew across the room and got dinged by the dust collector when I was buffing it.

Spaceba


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Doe - considering the time difference, you're up with the chickens again.

If there's any coffee left - pass it along. The neighbours' kids went home last night, my parents are arriving later this morning. I'm off to work. While the chaos occasionally gets to me, we're lucky to live in a busy house where people feel welcome to drop in. ( Lumberjocks get a preferred rate)


----------



## Gene01

At a fishing village in Japan.
Phyl, grands and the old guy.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I know it's delayed but here's my family



































Sorry for the sideways stuff. Phone pictures


----------



## JL7

Thanks Doe…..I totally understand where you are coming from with the tommy bars…...they are not as slick as the chuck key….

Another cold one here…...it's suppose to start warming up finally later this week…....


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,
Don't know how to do a screen shot so here's a link to our weather for the next few days. 
Despite the welcome warmth, it's not good for our landscaping. I'm afraid some of the trees, flowers and shrubs will start to do their spring thing and when the cold returns, and it will, they will be hurt bad. 
At any rate, there's nothing to be done about it. Might as well enjoy it, right.


----------



## superdav721

MOrning, I'm back at work. 
I haven't had productive shop time in two weeks.
I will be getting some this weekend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

6* here…..

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I remember my days in Barstow, freezing at night and warm in the day…..

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Well lasts nights 3' of snow that was predicted at the beginning if the week turned into 1". I wish I was a weather man. You only have to do your job right 30 percent of the time


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randi, How's that pic coming???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greg, I feel your disappointment. Send your address and I'll send a truckload of the white stuff…..


----------



## Gene01

*Marty*, Barstow????? You're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## GaryC

I'm hungry. Anyone got food?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, There was a time when Barstow use to be a great place, but that was many years ago. I haven't been back there in about 20…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, The donuts are on the counter… help yourself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I also remember back in the 70's during the gas crunch, we were on our way to Barstow. We were in your neighborhood, just outside of Flagstaff, and had to stop for the night and wait for the gas stations to open back up on a Monday morning…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, It's not the town, it's the HEAT!
There used to be a Chevron gas station there that raked in mucho dinero in the summer replacing in the tank fuel pumps. It was so hot on the highway that the gasoline would warm up and no longer cool the pumps. 
Barstow and Needles. Two places to steer around in the summer!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can understand that Gene. You gotta make sure your s*** is right when you're in the middle of Death Valley…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made many trips across the Mohave Desert when I was younger…..


----------



## superdav721

MARTY!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin .just a late sleeper , i guess i really need to get a job .NAW just a bad thought 

DAVE !


----------



## Gene01

Yep, long stretches of 40, west of Albuquerque is desolate still. We moved out here in '74. Back then, there was damned little habitation west of Flagstaff. Still not a lot. Just sand and rocks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just bought motor parts for the JD Snow Mower (toy). Shhhhhh, don't tell Debbie…..

She told me yesterday that my summer weekends were booked taking her to the lake and I didn't have time to attend any tractor shows…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. It's been real busy and it is only a little after 10:00. I've only been to the Mohave Desert once, for about 6 weeks. I can't say I'm looking forward to going back again, but then it was for work. I probably would have liked it better if I had free time to look around.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Marty thanks for the donut


----------



## Gene01

Chris, I'm sure there's a lot of stuff of interest out there for someone but, it ain't for me either. 
The folks that made their way through there way back in the day were hardy, for sure. 
Can you imagine traveling through there with horse drawn wagons? Lordy!
And the first soldiers to populate Twentynine Palms or China Lake had to go to heaven 'cuz they'd done their time in Hell.


----------



## lightcs1776

I had a bad enough time with tents and generators. I can't imagine what it would be like with a wagon. There wasn't much you could use to start a cooking fire.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Marty. Thanks for the offer. You are true gentleman.


----------



## superdav721

*EDDIE!*


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is done….
I think???

4.5 hours to scrape & salt my properties….
3.5 hours to salt the bosses properties….
The boss scraped his properties & took the snow blower to 28 driveways at a condo unit….
I'll take the 3.5 hours in the truck salting!!!

A nap is in order….
Can all y'all keep it down, while I try to get some shut eye!!!
Yeah, I'm talkin' to you, Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*SHHHHHHHHHH, RANDY'S SLEEPIN'!!!*


----------



## DamnYankee

Well looks like we are in for some real winter weather here around Charlotte, NC.
If a heavy dusting can shut us down for 2-3 days I can't wait ot see what happens with 3-6 inches of snow and ice.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*RANDY WAT YA DOING *


----------



## superdav721

We're supposed to get a little bit.
I want summer back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm just beginning to have fun with this snowy stuff…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Recent project
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96902


----------



## Gene01

Check out Shameless' save. 
Great job, Shameless.


----------



## DIYaholic

Couldn't sleep….
I blame our Canadian friends….
No not *74*, Doe or Bags….
Fault lies with CBC-TV!!!

The Canadian broadcaster aired the Man's Moguls competition….
Not sure if it was live, but they didn't hold off until "primetime"....
Like NBC does with all the primo events!!!

I now return you to our regularly scheduled nap….


----------



## bandit571

Might have gotten to 16 for a high today, headed for below zero tonight.

Four nights at work are done, one more to go.

Might get a little bit done on that box, maybe this week. Tuesday will be a day of one, big, LONG NAP!

Almost as cold as the north end of a southbound Siberian Bat. Never heard of one of those? They all froze to death…..

Got to run two lines last night, one just happened to need a colour change halfway through the shift. HATE colour change at work. Like it even less when a "Know-it-all" panics, and tries to fix what ain't really broke. Thanks to this self-appointed "expert" , had over 80,000 bad parts, instead of the normal 16, 000. Can't be that bloody hard to go from clear to green???


----------



## JL7

*WAKE UP RANDY!*


----------



## JL7

William…...

From your blog, you mentioned that sanding the bowls is a work in progress…..I get that. Those stinkin little bowl sander gadgets they sell are really overpriced…..not interested in that…..

I have a bunch of foam scraps laying around from the bench drawers, so made little foam sanders using PSA paper. I would think you could use spray adhesive and regular sand paper and do the same….

Seems to work pretty well…










I would think that foam pipe insulation would work, or whatever…..it really saves your fingers from burning up…..


----------



## bandit571

SHH! I'm stealing more of his Mountain Dews, need four for work, tonight…


----------



## DIYaholic

*Hey, put my Mountain Dews back!!!*

How is a person supposed to re-juvenate….
With all y'all juveniles???

Simmmma dowwwwn!!!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Dollar store noodles for the pool. Cheap!


----------



## JL7

There you go Gene…..I don't have grandkids *yet*…..so I'm out of out of the "noodle" loop for now…...good idea…


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening (said with my best vampire impersonation),

I took a vacation day today, so I was too busy to check in :^)

Took my lovely wife out to lunch, scraped the driveway with the tractor bucket, threw the ball with skipper, organized hardware, I picked up more and got all three benches and half the counter cleared off, met my daughter at the bus stop, took apart my Delta lunch box, turned the blades and lubed the drive chain.

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner. :^p

I could get used to this.

Just a few more shop chores and I'll be ready to bring in the stock for Hope Chest #2.

Thing are getting so organized, I may have to post a shop tour to mark the occasion.


----------



## ssnvet

Greg…. Your boy looks like a chip off the ol' block :^). Is he your little helper?


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that I am semi awake….
I gotta go do a clean-up on a couple of properties….
No rest for the wicked!!!

What I really need is a Mountain Dew….
Mine seem to be missing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Quick hello tonight. I'll be doing a firewall upgrade later tonight, so I may be around later than usual.

Matt, sounds like a great way to spend the day, but you realize the Mrs. still won't let you off the hook for Valentines Day, right?

Randy, you need a security system for those Dews.


----------



## JL7

Thanks William, Randy and Chris on the little bugger build…...


----------



## JL7

Chris…...I feel your pain….done a few firewall upgrades in my day…......."unpleasant" to say the least, and no one ever appreciates it! This Buds for you!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking bowls. You would never know it was your first time turning bowls.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Chris…...


----------



## lightcs1776

No pain, Jeff. The compresed file of the new version is on each box in the cluster, there is space on the flash drive, and I've gone through the release notes. Now, if I am still up at 2:00 AM, I may have a change of heart.


----------



## KTMM

Hmm, a current photo of myself…..  Maybe later.

Chris, I was a network admin for the state dept of revenue. I worked there nine years, six were in IT. The best day of that job was when I finally got the nerve to leave. I didn't just leave government work, I changed fields cometely, coming over to work as an operator at a power plant. In the 1 and a half years I've been here, I've only missed the desk job twice. Once on a 112 degree day split shift and a month or two back on a 18 degree heater duty day.

I have learned one thing about operations and IT, neither are appreciated and both are the skeletons of almost every business around.


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, IT has been good to me. I do similar work in both my jobs and the pay is finally decent enough that I'm starting to be able to afford woodworking fun. However, I'm thinking about getting a masters in education so I can teach, preferably history, when I move South.


----------



## JL7

It's a day late for the 50th anniversary for the Beatles USA debut, but a pretty cool video…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Got some shop time in this evening - did the first dry fit of the tie cubbies. They might actually turn out…

My parents are here for a visit. That's it for news around here.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bracing for impact here


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You mean your avatar isn't a picture of you….
Are you not "Joe Cool"???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob it must be getting bad there just got back from a 2 hour drive to Shreveport to the air port so my son could catch a flight back to camp La June ,canceled 2nd day got to go back tomorrow and try to get one out they said lot of air ports have canceled lot of flights up there ,he called in seems a lot of the ones stationed there are late getting back on base from leaves


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the sander had landed just got to set it up learn em now









just happy as can be


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, that's not a sander … a sander is a 2×4 cutoff that you wrap sandpaper around. That there is a sander on steroids. Good for you!


----------



## JL7

Ye haw Eddie…...!

BTW….who's car in the drive?? Do you have new wheels??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol Chris drum sander

Jeff that black one is my sons car hes home on leave haveing a hard time getting out bad winter stroms and the silver one is my x girlfriends car we dont have relations any more but we;er still friends asked her to come over and see my drum sander 
that white 1999 cheve sliverrado is mine and a good truck 278000 miles and she runs like a john deere


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
The sander will be great for you next project…
That being….
Cleaning up that packing crate and making a box….
To hold all your owner's manuals, receipts & warranty registrations!!!


----------



## JL7

Interesting…....come on over to see my drum sander….....good line my friend…..good line.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i hope to build some of those board and boxes soon ,mainly those awesome boards that yall make are just a goal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*William *and *Dave* just got a call from entergy saying could be power outages here know yall are down in the delta too get ready it looks to be a very cold storm down here ,most school are closeing , got to go cover up my sander and get the dogs in 

*Gary** looks like could hit there too


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it looks kinda like we will be right on the edge of it


----------



## JL7

Hunker down folks…......


----------



## DIYaholic

You southern boys….
Call Marty in for reinforcements….
He's got a JD….
Plow or beverage will work!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

JD will do it , may have plenty of ice before to long , got to go get some hot sauce for some bloody marys too  just in case


----------



## JL7

Stock up BEFORE the storm….....Hope you all fare well…...it's been a long Sh!tty winter….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy what makes it bad is there are a lot of pine trees here and when it freezes they snap like tooth picks , lots of the line men are already up north helping with the snow storms and they are letting folks know if it hits it may be out a few days , im ready i think got gas heat ,and that crate may be used too  but got to go pick up some jack


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff we are not as ready as yall are for some of this weather but i will find that goose down blanket


----------



## DIYaholic

When the power goes out….
Water….
Batteries….
Generator….
These are a few of my favorite things!!! (in my not so much, Julie Andrews voice!!!)


----------



## JL7

I'm no weatherman, but I'm guessing here…...

In Minnesota, we have been sub zero for 44 days in a row…....not a record, but hasn't happened since the early 80's. Within a week, our temps are suppose to hit the 30's…........doesn't seem warm to most of you, but that's short sleeve weather here…......

We are on the cold side of the jet stream, so our warm up means smooth sailing for you southern folk…..

I'm saying, this is our first week to spring…......


----------



## DIYaholic

This Olympic Non-Athlete….
Needs to get some sleep….
So that I can perform to my usual mediocre standards!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now thats cold !


----------



## JL7

Eddie…......hope you miss the crappy stuff, as well as Dave, William, Gary, Rex and Rob….....but mama nature takes no prisoners this year….Not sure if Gene is in this line? Think spring and Eddie's got new toys….........


----------



## lightcs1776

Firewall upgrade is complete. Car is back in the garage. I'm heading to bed.

Y'all down South be real careful. My folks and extended family in Northern Georgia are getting hit again and they have already closed up the towns. Stay in if you can


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I wake up the chickens. Actually I woke up twice with the alarm last week. First time in years.

Jeff, lovely bowls. Are Record lathes common? The only place I see ads for them are in the British magazines.

Congrats again Eddie. You get the nicest packing crates; I just get cardboard.

Good luck with the weather and power, gents.

When I think of the Polar Vortex, I think of the Axis of Evil-very different yet somehow the same.

Quote of the day:
"‎Life is a shipwreck, but we must not forget to sing in the lifeboats." ― Voltaire


----------



## KTMM

Doing my part to keep the lights on, been a very cold, wet and long night. I'm not allowed to discuss anything in the Energy network, except to say I'm doing my part…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I understand. It is amazing how security with energy has increased, not too mention keeping a competitive edge.

Y'all enjoy the morning. It's waffles with my birthday girl (wife), then off to work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy birthday to your wife, Chris.
Sitting at the orthodontist with my daughter. 
4 years of braces, 1 surgery and 9 teeth pulled and the end is in sight. So grateful for the coverage we have.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stain question--- I'm going to be staining the maple tie cubby with a dark stain that my friend chose. (Not my fav color but I can live with it.). So

- any problem staining the pieces before assembly? 
- I've been reading about pre-stain conditioner. Is it necessary?

I have a few test pieces I'm working on that seem fine but I hear maple can be blotchy


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. I let her know. Our last (11 YO) is the only one left for braces. He went through teeth pulling a few months ago.

As for stain, I can look in Bob Gunner's book later today (probably tonight), although someone here will probably know the answer sooner.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,

Hope all you southerners are prepared well. Ice storms are a b!tch. Stay home. eddie's got the right idea. Pass the Jack. Forget the coke.

Jeff,
The jet stream goes way north of us and dips down around Gary's place. Supposed to be 56º today and in the 60's and 70's the rest of the week. It would be better if it were a bit nippier, but you can keep 44+ days of sub zero. We saw 6 days of -15 a few years ago. That's enough!

Chopped 3 hinge mortises yesterday. 3/4X2X1/16th. Tedious! My shop is not set up for hand work and bending over the bench for hours at a time kills my back. Finally gave up and used a Forstner at the DP to clear out most of them. Cleaned up with the chisel. At least I can stand up straight at the DP.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, The maple I am using blotches terribly…at least on the test scrap. So I got some of Chas Neil's blotch control goop. On a test scrap, it works great. And an added benefit, you can use a water based stain over it without raising the grain.
Yes! stain and finish before assembly. Just protect the glue surfaces.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Happy B'day Mrs. Chris!!!

My morning salting run has been completed….
Work workshop heat is on….
Need to change out the paddles on a snow blower….

The "Lair" space heater is on….
After the paddle….
I'll putter in the "Lair"!!!

Not sure if it will be a nap or some coffee….
Perhaps I'll just sleep on that decision!!!


----------



## superdav721

Click click *BOOM!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

How's the wife Dave?


----------



## JL7

Thanks Doe…..I can't say that I've seen anyone selling the Record lathes here…..I really have no idea how mine got here….it was new, and the guy had 3 of them he got at an auction or something….it was kind of like…."psssst..you wanna buy a lathe?"......


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, And you only bought 1???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning everyone else…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Miss Randi, How's that pic coming???


----------



## superdav721

William we go see a new doctor tomorrow I will know more then.
Stand by.


----------



## KTMM

Sandra, two main questions come to mind.
1) What brand of stain?
2) Oil or Water based?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Today's the 11th, that means only 3 days 'til Valentines Day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, You shouldn't have a problem if it is an oil. If it's a water based, Minwax makes a conditioner that keeps it from blotching. Always check your scraps and never trust my advise…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey Chris,
Besides waffles, what else will the birthday girl receive on her special day?
I gotta start saving. My wife wants a new Jaguar. Either that, or a dinner out. Hmmmm…decisions, decisions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Always check your scraps and never trust my advise…..

That would make a great tag line. Does anybody want to buy it??? It's been a long cold winter and times are tough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Get her the kitty…..


----------



## lightcs1776

No new car here, Gene. I am taking her out to dinner tonight, without the kids. Not a whole lot planned for Valentines Day either. We just aren't that fancy and tend to be homebodies.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
I can only dream.

Chris, 
Same here. Fancy for us is clean jeans and MAYBE something other than a tee shirt.


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, I'm running on empty today. I just realized why Marty posted the cat. I'm going to need more coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's spell it together Chris…

J, A, G, U, A, R


----------



## lightcs1776

Hanging head in shame … some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to the WoodShack to make some firewood and hopefully stumble on to an idea for the V-Day…..

I hate crunch time, why didn't anybody note this on the calender???


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. Tell Sherry that we all wished her a happy BD.

Back at the salt mine today. My lead guy never bothered to check my e-mail for new jobs and so they sat around as if there was nothing to do yesterday. And now we're a day behind. Kids these days 8^(

Ice storm check list….. 
1. bring in a bunch of wood.
2. make sure gas and diesel cans are topped off.
3. top off the generator and test start.
4. make a grocery run
5. dig out the oil lamps from the basement.
6. charge the tractor battery.

But then again…. that's our normal operating conditions…

Ice storms are just a way of life around these parts.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all for the birthday wishes for the Mrs.


----------



## GaryC

Morning…


----------



## Gene01

Sleep in, Gary?
Too late. Coffee's all gone.


----------



## GaryC

Caught me. guess I'll have to make my own. 
33 here. Local weather tends to say we won't get much weather….. It will stay south of us


----------



## DamnYankee

*74*- what Dave said. I highly recommend staining before assembly. If you are using stain you really need to try to not get any stain on where you will glue (painters tape is great for that). If you were to use wood dye (my preferred method) it would not affect glueing.


----------



## DamnYankee

over 2" of slush so far


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Rob…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody take 30 for lunch, we got smoked sausage and colby on white, and a side order of Frito's…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Working lunch today. Beef veggie soup while working at my desk. Oh well.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, no multitasking here. Leisurely lunch. 
For me it's some of my wife's fabulous meat loaf in a white bread sandwich with enough ketchup to soak through the bread. Gotta lift quick and eat fast, lest it all falls through. Not a lunch to eat at your desk.


----------



## lightcs1776

My time will come, Gene. I don't mind the work, especially knowing that it will likely pay off in the long run (if the government let's me keep very much of it). Enjoy the meatloaf. Great lunch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Italian Sausage w/peppers & onions was on the lunch menu today….

Had to fly out to get replacement paddles for the snow blower….
Now to muster the energy to install them….
Maybe a Mountain Dew, from my secret stash….
Got to hide them from Bandit!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

-oil based stain
-good to know about the glue, I had no idea. If I ruin this much maple, I'll weep.


----------



## Gene01

It will Chris. And, sooner than you think. I mean, at that time you'll look back and wonder where the years went. 
Looking at my boys though, I can see where they went. They are 35 and I can still remember their day of birth like it was yesterday. But, who's this old lady living here?

*74*, 
Oil will blotch less. But, test it on a scrap before you decide whether or not to pre treat.


----------



## GaryC

I am by NO means an expert here… but my experience with Maple is…. test and test and test until I get it right. Then move on to the project and, whammo…something different takes place. I just pre-condition now. Heck with trying and hoping it works. Again….just my opinion


----------



## HamS

Don't cry Sandra. 
Yankee I often do most of the finishing before I finish the final joinery. Lot easier to clean up squeeze out from a varnished surface and the glue won't block the stain. Of course my current work that doesn't work so well.

I am tired of this winter.
-12f this morning.


----------



## JL7

Me too Ham…...

Like Randy, I too was on snowblower repair duty today…....the garage is flippin cold…..........new belt on the snow pup today. This winter's been tough on her…..

As soon as they say warm up around here, expect more snow…...apparently it's on the way….hope you southern boys are survivin….

Sandra, can't offer any advice on the stain. I've never used stain, but as Rob said, have used aniline dye on the figured maple. Put a few drops in Shellac and use it as a base coat, then sand it away to show the figure. That's all I got!

Ham and swiss sammich for lunch, but getting pretty hungry reading all your lunch choices…...might have to make some meatloaf…..


----------



## ssnvet

My wife has had an ache below her ear for a few days….. now she's breaking out with a rash on her forehead. She works part time at the local school and asked the nurse to take a look at it and she said it looks like it might be SHINGLES 8^O

I sure hope not…. she's off to the urgent care place to get looked at, as our doc doesn't have an opening and the other docs in the office are out of town.

Lunch…. PB&J and thankful for it (my wife makes my lunch and I don't complain).


----------



## lightcs1776

Doesn't sound like fun, Matt. Hope it isn't shingles. Hope she feels better either way.


----------



## JL7

Sorry to hear that Matt…..hoping the nurse is wrong…..


----------



## Gene01

Hope it's not shingles, Matt!


----------



## Momcanfixit

oooh, also hoping it's not shingles.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I think you missed one









It was sitting around, looking lonely..

Below zero this morning, again..

Five straight days of 12 hour shifts are done, two nights off! They wanted to know IF I wanted to come in to clean machines tonight and tomorrow night. NOT!!!!


----------



## GaryC

Matt, heard anything more about your wife. We all agree, it shouldn't be shingles


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Sorry to hear your wife is suffering!
I hope the cure/remedy/relief comes quickly!!!

It appears that Thursday evening into Friday….
That B!#%# Mother Nature has another assault planned…
3" - 6" of snowy misery is predicted!!!

Hope you southern boys are fairing well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Enjoy the evening, everyone….

I'm headed out the door to throw some darts….
Some may even hit the board!!!

Type at ya later….


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday Sherry!

Bummer on the itch, Matt. Hope it's not shingles.

Jeff, congrats on the top 3! Woo hoo!


----------



## bandit571

After-work naps are done

Baked Spam with Brown Sugar & Maple Syrup.

Rice with cheese, and a dribble of the Spam "Gravy"

Two more of Randy's "lonely" Mountain Dews

Might mosey down to the Dungeon Shop, after awhile. Waiting on the Spam to work it's way to the bottom…

Steps out of the basement are rough to do, when one is in a hurry to "go"....


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I hear were getting something thursday night too. I hope I can get my work trailer out. Im getting really sick of this winter.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, Sherry appreciates the birthday wishes. She has had her birthday dinner. Now is just a quiet evening with the family.

Have a great night all. I won't be on much tonight … I think.


----------



## superdav721

Matt I hope the wife does not have shingles.
OUCH!
Now my wife makes my coffee and lunch in the morning weather she is sick or not.
I am not going to complain.


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart man, Dave. Very smart.


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from work after meeting wife at grocery and a stop at the pharmacy. It IS shingles, but they caught it very early, so the medicine "should" prevent the worst of the painful outbreaks…. Fingers are crossed. XX
She's late 40s, so this is uncommonly young for it, especially since she had Chicken Pox as a child.

I took her out for Chinese as a consolation prize (MIL is pinch hitting with the kids)

Just to make maters interesting… It IS slightly contagious.


----------



## superdav721

Matt because she had chicken pox that made her a candidate for getting shingles.
My daughter and niece had shingles in there teen's.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay folks, I need everyone's collective advice/wisdom on this… I'm at a design impasse with this tie cubby.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks good to me Sandra, what's the impass?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I didn't take a picture when it was all fitted together, but this is the back side of the cubby (I'm sure there's a comment in there…) Anyhow, I have decided to redo the outside box/case for numerous reasons and will likely make it deeper, keeping the dividers as is.

So here's the design issue - my plan is to dado a ridge for a plywood back the way you would for the bottom of a drawer. No problem there.

BUT HOW DO I mount it to the wall keeping it flush to the wall???


----------



## JL7

Glad they caught it early Matt, but it;s still a huge bummer….hope the pain passes quickly…


----------



## ssnvet

I had a rash across my lower back when I was 19 and working a very stressful, hot and sweaty summer job. The company doc said it was shingles and gave me some creme to put on it. Nothing like I hear some of my older friends describe though.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, it's not a problem. Get the keyhole router bit and put one on each side. Keeps it level and flush against the wall


----------



## Momcanfixit

Once it's built, I won't be able to get a drill through the cubby holes, and it's heavy enough that it's going to have to be mounted to a stud (bite your tongue Randy)

So any suggestions?? I'm thinking some type of cleat, but won't that leave it too far from the wall? Or do I make the box deeper to accommodate a cleat??

This is why I like using plans.

And another question - since I'm re-doing the exterior frame, I'm wondering whether or not I should have the horizontal shelves dadoed in the way I did or to leave that out this time?


----------



## JL7

You mean rabbet for the back right?  Or as Rex would say, rebate…..

Maybe you could glue 2 cleats into the back (top) of two of the cubbys? Try to space them so it matches the wall studs…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought of the keyhole but that won't line up with the stud…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - yes rabbet


----------



## JL7

I'm a little slow on the replies…........

Leaving a recess in the back is a good idea, then you can add a french cleat…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - I thought of something like that--plywood on the back, but cleats in a couple of the cubbies. But then how do I attach the cleats to the wall?


----------



## JL7

Matt, my sister had shingles and it was an unforgettable time. Hope your wife fairs much better…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, then I'm not losing my mind….. phew. The only thing I could think of was a recess and cleat. 
That way the cleat on the wall is attached to the stud. Cleat on the cubby is not visible and it sits flush to the wall.

Who knew a tie thingy would be this challenging……


----------



## JL7

Yep…....french cleat is really slick….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to go read about french cleats…..

Matt - glad they caught it early, but one of my colleagues suffered from shingles, so my heart goes out to your wife.


----------



## GaryC

Well, by the time the mules drug the satellite back to this part of the world, you already had your answer…. On the dado thing…. wouldn't that change the dimensions of the two outside cubbies?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody say they were making french fries???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary, yes, unless I trim up the horizontal dividers which would be easy enough…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Flies, Marty. French flies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, My bad…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the help. I better head to bed so I can think it through while I sleep.

I'm instructing on a course tomorrow so I have to be rested.


----------



## bandit571

Use a French Cleat system
1×3 ripped down the middle at a 45 degree angle
Screw one side to the wall stugs, so that the "high" side is away from the wall

Screw the other half ( Don't go there) to the case, with the tip towards the wall

When you install the case, the two cleats should interlock. The 45 degree cut just pulls the case into the wall.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra and Bandot, I really try to behave, but you're making my head hurt as I try to keep my mouth shut - grin.


----------



## GaryC

I'm watching all the school closures. I think every school in La will be closed tomorrow. Bet they will be closed in Jackson Miss too….


----------



## Momcanfixit

My kids are already banking on a storm day for Thursday. Keep that danged storm down there would you Gary!


----------



## GaryC

I'm not really getting it, Sandra. You'll have to chastise Eddie and William


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay 
Hear that Eddie and William??? Keep that storm down there please.


----------



## bandit571

They can have my share, too

Re-work in the Dungeon Shop, everything needed to be re-sized, re-cut. More cracks and gaps than a Plumber's College…

Reset the router ( with a cord on it, too) with a better bit, re-aligned the fence to at least hit the middle area of the board's edges. Took a block plane to those raised panels, just to even the playing field. Tenons are cut to size, now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Barrel hinges anyone?

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/moncton/solid-brass-barrel-hinges-18-mm/564762057


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its cold down here , ice cold , roads are closed and just riding it out

Matt keeping your wife in my prayers Shingles are bad and painful ,i had a bad case of them a while back ,it will pass but the pain is very pain ful , get pain medicen but be careful with them, some say steriods help ,but do what ever it takes i have had three heart attacks and rodeoed a while and broke many bones and will take them all again before i would a case of shingles ,mine was a sever case . praying its mild and passes

Gary every thing heres down and sure it is at Williams and Daves but the kids love the school day being a day off ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra saw some of your folks get some gold in the Olympics very good skaters they are


----------



## Doe

Sandra, Gerry made a wall of bookshelves for our library and used French cleats. They're perfect. Sorry about the pictures, I don't have time to fix them.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## lightcs1776

Nice shelving, Gary. I didn't realize french cleats were useful for full wall units.

Oh, and I am missing my manners this morning. Good morning everyone!!


----------



## GaryC

That's not mine, Chris. It's Doe's. I just flipped her pictures


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Gary. That's what I get for posting before coffee. My wife wants some bookshelves and I want them removable, so that might be just the way to do it.


----------



## HamS

Sandra,
make a french cleat and leave enough of the sides so the cleat sits flush with the box sides. Then cut the wall cleat so it will fit inside the sides of the box. Then when you hang it the wedge of the cleat will pull the box tight to the wall and the wall cleat can be screwed to a stud

Edit:

This is what I get for posting before reading to the end. What Bandit said. I mounted my kitchen cabinets this way. This system can take a lot of weight.


----------



## DamnYankee

*74* - this is what I do for my shadow boxes as I want them to hang flat against the wall as well….

-Cut your dado so that the back is recessed and use a french cleat

I have found for my shadow boxes (which aren't light) that I can usually use 1/4" ply for a french cleat so the the back only has to be recessed a 1/4". You can also purchase from your local DIY store (Lowes, Home Depot here in the States) an alluminum french cleat hanging system that comes with a level bubble for easy hanging. They come for various weights and sizes. The other advantage, especially for the shop made cleat, is that you can attach it to the stud simply by driving screws through the wall portion of the cleat into the stud. The cleat can be placed more or less wherever you want it and the screws don't have to be centered.


----------



## DamnYankee

*74* - check out this project of mine, not a good picture, but a picture of the 1/4" cleat
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64467


----------



## superdav721

Eddie and William are froze in with mass power outages in there areas.
I stayed at 33 degrees.
Boo


----------



## HamS

I really think this weather is harder on the south than on us. We at least are used to it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning frozen friends,

If William & Eddie are indeed without power….
I'm thinking William is sitting in front of his wood stove….
drinking coffee, while the smoker & grill are fired up with the daily nutritional needs….
He is also reclining reading wood porn by lantern!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, you are 100% correct. While I can get amused at how everything stops in the South when they have just a sliggt bit of snow, it is really tough on them. We take a lot of things for granted here, like plows and road salt.


----------



## DIYaholic

"We take a lot of things for granted here, like plows and road salt."

What are those things you speak of???


----------



## superdav721

The Mississippi river bridge between Eddie and William had 3 18 wheeler pile up. One is leaking flammable chemicals. They are detouring I-20 traffic 50 miles south to Natchez.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning , still got power , its colder that a well diggers butt in Montana , 









think









maybe Ezekiel and Brownie have the right idea


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm just waiting for the day that I can take warm weather for granted, Mr. Salt.

Edit: neg 7 here, Eddie. I don't knowhow cold a well diggers butt gets, but this is mighty cold.


----------



## DIYaholic

'Tis a bit chilly here this AM….
-7° now, warming up to 22° today….
4" - 8" of snow starting tomorrow noonish, lasting until Friday afternoon….
I know what I'm going to be doing!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Matt, Really sorry 'bout the wife's shingles. Hopefully, it will be a mild case and the shots will help. You got yours, too right?

Another vote for the French cleat, *74*. 
Glad this conversation led DY to post his gorgeous shadow box. An awesome piece, DY.

I've had a very old but NIB Stanley #71 for years but never used it. Broke it out and sharpened one of the cutters yesterday. It's a bit big for the small hinge mortises I need, but it worked with some careful balancing on the case edge. Only 24 more to go! I'm on the hunt for the smaller #271. Of the few virtues I have, patience isn't one. I may just order this one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Power came back on here a little while ago. 
Don't know how long it'll stay on with all the ice hanging off power lines. 
No worries. 
By the time it came on, I had heat, coffee and breakfast for the kids going.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Good to see you are fairing well.
I guess it's true….
It's a dogs life!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene those guys on *hand plane of your dreams* tread have a wealth of info on planes and some of them sell some good ones think Don over ther restores and sell them too,


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I never doubted that you would be "all set"....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i remember when you were building that salt pit for your work place and thought to myself i dont think the Ouachita parish highway dept. has that much here


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
We've had 4 deliveries of salt….
Or 180,000 pounds (90 tons) of the crystalline snow melt!!!

A 5th delivery will be here in a couple of days….


----------



## DIYaholic

Signing off….

You folks think your cutting edge is difficult to maintain….
I have to pick up and replace the cutting edge….
For one of our plows!!!

Then it is off to pick up another pallet of bagged salt….

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning gang….

-5 deg on the way into work…. Thursday's forecast is for 14" of new snow… starting when I leave for work and ending on Friday a.m. It promises to be an "interesting" commute.

No shingles shots Gene. I asked my primary care doc about it and insurance won't cover it until your at the recommended age, which (if I remember correctly) is 60. $600 if you want to pay for it out of pocket.

They have her on two meds and told her to take ibuprofen for the pain. I got the kids going this a.m. so she could sleep in, but she insists on going to work. So far the only pain is in her cheek where the nerves run. Hopefully it will be a mild case and the meds will help nip it in the bud.


----------



## DamnYankee

As a Damn Yankee (born and raised in the North but now living in the south as the term would suggest) I can say winter weather here, particularly like that we are currently bracing for is hard here. part of it is that it happen so rarely or last only a day or two that we do not invest in heavy snow removal capabilities. Besides, the real issue most winters is not the snow its the ice. Here in NC, particularly the piedmont (the foot hill area of the Appalachian Mtns) our weather is the merging of the the Artic Trough and the Gulf Stream, with the Gulf Stream usually winning out. So what we get is rain, very cold rain, that freezes overnight. Even with a good snow, it will usually melt a least just a bit during the day and re-freeze overnight resulting in a lot of ice. Driving in snow is one thing, driving on ice is another, I don't care how many wheel drive you have. Another issue for not wanting to drive in snow/icy weather is that many of us here in the south drive pick-up trucks, which have got to be the WORSE vehicle for driving in slippery conditions (unless your truck bed is loaded down). So while the 8" or so inches of snow we are projected to get will certainly shut us down for a few days, the ice that will follow will the worse of it. This ice is also what casuses the power outages and such.

Oh…we do invest in salt trucks an brining trucks for the ice


----------



## Gene01

Good Lord, Matt! We are well over 60, but we got ours for $60 at our local Safeway grocery. No medicare involved and no other insurance.
Wonder why the vast difference in cost?


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like I spoke our of turn Gene…. that's what the nurse told my wife at the urgent care clinic yesterday, but I suspect her info is dated.

I just called my insurance co. and they have dropped the age requirement and it will be covered 100%. Looks like it's time to make an appointment.


----------



## GaryC

I think anyone that has the opportunity to get that shot is foolish if they don't. The pain that stuff can cause is really horrible for some folks. My friends wife had shingles for a little over a year. Even in her eyes. I can't imagine taking the chance of getting shingles if protection can be provided


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

agree with Gary ,if you can get the shot please do it ,shingles is bad ,


----------



## ssnvet

Is any body else getting the impression that mother nature is trying to get our attention?

We make our plans and have our schedules, but nature will do as it pleases and we better be willing to alter our plans, or suffer the consequences.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're right Matt. 
All you can do is be prepared to hunker down and survive. 
I tell people that when it comes to bad weather, survive, make the best of a bad situation. You can't change it. Better times will soon follow. 
I don't believe in Mother Nature. 
The last few years though sure do prove the almighty is in control though and all mortals can do is pray and carry on in his presence.

As for the silver lining to the dark cloud that is this weather?
Mississippi needed this cold weather badly. 
The last few summers have been hell with so many bugs, wasps, and Mosquitos. 
Cold weather kills off some of those. 
I will put money on the nuisance flying insect populaion being way lower this coming summer compared to the last few years. 
If I can sit outside this summer without being carried away by Mosquitos while being stung by yellow jackets and wasps, I'll gladly weather a few cold fronts with a smile.

God bless you all and be sure to take care of yourselves and others. 
If you know some older people who can't get around much anymore, please check on them if you possibly can.


----------



## ssnvet

I agree with you about Mother Nature William…. I just use it as a figure of speech.

Unfortunately, our customers will all expect their minions to show up for work and they'll want their packaging to show up as scheduled. So this minion will also be driving in the thick of it.


----------



## superdav721

Amen William.
West nile has already been reported.


----------



## ssnvet

Dave…. just wait until you getchya some triple E (Eastern Equine Encephalitis) action going soon too.

Then you'll have mosquito malady alphabet soup 8^o


----------



## darinS

*EDDIE*

not sure how cold his butt would be here


----------



## lightcs1776

Good answer! Such a mild day in Montana. It's 16 here, and not likely to get past 18 or 19.


----------



## DIYaholic

The work commitments have been met….
Groceries & supplies are needed….
I think I better get to that today, as I will be quite busy the next three days!!!

Darin,
It's not nice to post above freezing temperatures….
When we all are in a deep freeze!!!
Where are your manners??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Might reach 40 degrees on Monday!!! Put away the Carharts!!

Yeah, right…

Just about time to head for the Dungeon Shop, it is Glue-up Day! Hope to have both end panels all glued up, and might even get a start on the front and back panels..

Seems I am moving at the speed of Randy, again… ( or is it at the speed of smelll???)

Think I have all the parts made…...


----------



## superdav721

We are at the new doctor. We shall see what happens.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Good luck with the new Doc.

William and eddie, Sorry it's your turn for the sh!tty weather! Hunker down and throw another log on the fire. The best thing about ice and snow in the South is that it doesn't last long. Warmed up to 43 here today (first time we've been above freezing for a while.)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra. French cleats work great. You can make it pretty thin. It's not a heavy unit. You can actually purchase metal ones if you'd like


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

RAndy you getting snow tomorrow too?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sandra… Before you get too deep into that mantle drop me a Pm or an email… Might be able to help ya .


----------



## GaryC

Marty, is this you????


----------



## KTMM

Well, I just got up. I need to brew a cup of coffee, oh wait, that d__ keurig is broke. Hmpf, there goes one to the honeydo list. Guess I'll break out old faithful.

We've been understaffed as of late, so I'm just waiting for a phone call to eat up my next two off days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay *darinS*
have allways heard that when its cold ,love to go see Montana one day looks like a beautiful state .lot of oil field workers here and it was a saying they used a lot,of the oil rig workers that worked up there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas i picked up one of those coffee makers a whil back they make a great cup of coffee, rember Randy said he had one and its now in the cabnit ,mine is in the cabnit now just didnt relize how many cups i drink till i was doing them one at a time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

poor Marty ,that snow and Jack finally got em 

Dave pray all goes well my friend


----------



## darinS

Sorry *Randy*, I forgot my manners, bless my heart! (can I do that???) 

*eddie* Come on up!! Glacier Park is beautiful in the summer. Beartooth Pass is fun that time of year also. Gorgeous scenery at the top of that one. Not a fan of Yellowstone however. Too many tourist for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope the new doctor graduated at the TOP of his class….
& that relief is found and permanent!!!

Is that a picture of Marty….
Bear hunting, or Bare hunting???

Darin,
All is forgiven….
Of course, anything to upset, harass or scorn Marty IS acceptable!!!

Greg,
We are slated to be introduced to 4" - 8" of fluffy, light white [email protected]!!!


----------



## KTMM

Well, I pulled the keurig apart. NEVER AGAIN will I do that. I'm sick of this thing. I think it's headed to the trash….

There's one of two things wrong, A) a solenoid has failed, B) the vacuum pump is going out.
A) would make it appear the vacuum pump was failing.

I think for the headache and time, it'll just be worth replacing.


----------



## bandit571

Currently on a Mountain Dew break ( stole a few of Randy's) after a few hours of hand work in the dungeon.

Both end panels are complete, second one is still in the clamps. Parts for the front and back panels have been planed smooth, flat, and square, and are cut to the sizes needed.

Need to 1) FIRE IGOR! As he is not keeping things swept up
2) need to fire up the router and make some more grooves on the edges of a few boards. I THINK I might just have it set right, this time…
3) Have to go and steal a few more Mountain Dews, from you-know-who….
4) MIGHT have to sharpen a jack plane back up. Two of them are starting to get a bit dull. Luckily I do have a couple spares….









IF I can get this hot-spot capture to speed up a might, there might be more photos later

Kind of hard to see right now, Migraine coming on, affecting the eyes, making it hard to type…( LORTAB5 to the rescue)


----------



## superdav721

We are still here. 
This lady has taken the family history and every doctor and drug she has done for ten years. 
We are at the university medical center and she is an internal doctor. 
After all of that we released all records and she asked what we want. 
I want her to be able to eat, work and have toll arable pain. 
I am impressed and we will see

She told us to scrap all meds and she is starting over with a clean slate..
We have appointments with doctors for heart and lungs in this hospital. 
That way they all know what the other is doing. 
Thanks for the well wishes folks
I hope and pray you are all well and warm. 
And randy to.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It will be good to have all the doctors under one roof….
They already have a working relationship, that should lead to better communication….
And hopefully a better outcome for your wife!!!

I hope this new "clean slate" will yield the results you are seeking.
Hang in there….


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave, sounds like you're on the right track. Glad you found some folks that are taking it serious…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Every Keurig, that I have seen, has had issues….
That is why mine is in the cabinet….
Out of sight, out of mind….
I MAY try to repair it!!!

Bandit,
Let go my Eggo, err Mountain Dew!!!

Mr. Neil,
The best way that I could think of, to say thank you….
For being so giving of yourself and always helping others….
Was to purchase your new, soon to be released, DVD "Woodworking…Simply Put" and….
The Download PDF "Finishing, Simply Put".
So, THANK YOU!!!

With that in mind….
I will now blame all my failures and mishaps….
On you, Mr. Charles Neil!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, sounds promising. I hope they are able to do what you have asked and more.

Bandit, panels look great.

Everyone, be safe! It's crazy around my folks in Georgia. I'm sure it is nuts all over.


----------



## KTMM

Well Randy, I got an Ok, to put the keurig in the trash…..

Dave we're hoping the best for ya'll.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

We're slated for the same randy. Starts tomorrow am.


----------



## DamnYankee

I-485 outside. Charlotte NC at 3pm


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

DY you guys need real plow trucks


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Did the vehicle tip over??? ;^)

Looks like just another day at the office, to me!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

helped DY turn his truck over


----------



## superdav721

The coolest part was the doctor sat and took all the history.
She didn't have a nurse do it.
She spent 2 solid hours asking questions.


----------



## bandit571

Well, time to go and run a router along the edges of some boards.

Mountain Dews are getting low.

Home made Beef Stew for supper tonight, been cooking away all day long. Tore up a slice of bread into a large bowl, then spooned a big helping over that.

Must be slipping, drove PAST five Antique Stores today, and never slowed down. Maybe next week, I might get to do a wee bit of Rust Hunting…


----------



## bandit571

Migraines

Eyes start to see only half of what they should, lots of flashing lights in the way

Hand goes numb, starting at the fingers, then it goes up the arm

Tip of the tongue went tingly/numb although sometimes it is the whole side of the face

Afterwards, THE WORST "Hangover" ever, even by Randy's standards.

LORTAB 5 slow most of it down. Hate Migraines.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That is good to hear & quite impressive….
Sounds like a doctor that is dedicated and in tune with the fine details….
I have a good feeling!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I hope the LORTAB 5 does it's thing….


----------



## bandit571

Test shot for DAVE









and Chris. Yep, been using almost every one of these.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - great shelves, but an even more impressive collection of books. I bought a Kindle and returned it after two weeks. I love the feel of a book in my hands.

Dave- it's nice to find a doctor who treats you like more than a number. Praying that your wife finds some relief.

Shameless - great shadow box, and thanks everyone for the help with the French cleat info.

Long day today, not firing on all cylinders right now. 
Specialist called to tell me that SOME of the results from my liver biopsy are back. There's no inflammation yadda yadda, but the copper testing will take another week or so.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Honey, I'm home…..

Stay with it Rob…..

Keep the gun on him Dave, they'll come around and see it our way…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's about time. You couldn't call??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out this sniper video


----------



## KTMM

Bandit, I feel your pain. It sucks. I usually have the auras , followed by the headache, followed by convulsive vomiting. Usually they're gone in about an hour to three. They say everybody has triggers for them. I've nailed mine down to about three things

A) Welding torches, Cree led's and bright lights in general
B) Weather changes 
C) Anything to mess up my digestive system, especially getting constipated…..
D) The change in sleep patterns has messed me up too….

I've had migraines on and off since I was 12 or so. I hit a time where I'd had a number of them within a month. It was a Friday afternoon and a friend had come over to visit. At the time I didn't have any meds that worked, but I had a full bottle of Captain Morgan. I looked at my friend and my wife and said, "Let's see if I can out drink this headache."

I managed to get half the bottle down before the pain really set in (15 mins). I woke up about an hour and a half later and the headache was completely gone and I had a little buzz left. That was the best migraine I've ever had.

Let me know if you find a doctor that'll prescribe alcohol for a migraine, I'd be real interested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry dear, I've been face down in the snow and butt naked…..


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I'm likin' this Doctor already. When I'm referred a horse that isn't responding, I always take it off all meds and start from square one. not that I'm comparing your wife with a horse! But proper medical procedures are the same for people and non-people. I look for things to improve for y'all now.


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie you righted me but now I'm driving on the wrong side of the rode.

That was after not only plow trucks (contracted from out of state) but also using earthmovers


----------



## DamnYankee

The hwy was cleared using earthmovers such as this one


----------



## DamnYankee

As well as trucks like this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, I had a similar situation today when I got some sawdust on the front of my shirt so I tried to rinse it off with 4 beers but I kept hitting my mouth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, That's why you make the big money…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the shots of the planes, Bandit. I enjoy using the two I have, the bailey #5 the most as the other is basically a throe away.

Dave, good news with the doctor. You found a good one, from the sounds of it.

Here is a picture of the grinder jig, built from plans Randy sent. I have another piece to make for the really long bowl gouges, but the shorter ones work great.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for that vid Marty! That guy is incredible! And at age 85.


----------



## superdav721

Andy I agree.
Totally.
One doctor has had her on a stout steroid for a long time.
You know those have bad side effects.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great video, Marty.

Earth movers look pretty cool. I want one to drive to work. No parking spot, no problem. I'd just pusha few cars out of the way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it me or is LumberJocks really sluggish tonight???


----------



## ssnvet

Marty….. That was a really cool video.

Chris….. Nice job on the sharpening set up.

Snow is supposed to start flyin' about the time I leave for work, so I'll come home in a blizzard to a snowed in drive again :^(

My youngest turned10 today. We're out of the single digits…. Who-hoo! Now if I could just convince her that she's not 25 yet (this girl is head strong).


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. The plans I received were easy to follow. I know what you mean about strong headed kids all too well. Fortunately I have both kinds, so we don't wonder too much if it was something we did.

We are looking at 10" - 16" of snow here tomorrow. It will be a fun ride home …

Marty, I find updates on LJ to be sporadic. Sometimes it cruises along and other times not so much.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
The site may be a tad slow….
But, I think it is just YOU!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The sharpening rig looks good.
Well done!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. You provided the plans, which made it easy.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… Check out that video Marty linked. I think you'd like it.

At least with head strong kids you don't have to worry about them being somebody's patsy.

I'm getting quite irritated with my wife, who won't slow down and already missed a dose of her meds for the shingles. Ya, guess where our daughter gets it from? Hoping for a snow day tomorrow so she will stay home and take care of herself.


----------



## lightcs1776

Saw it. Great video.

Each of the type of personality has plus and minus characteristics. And each takes a different type of parenting skill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Perhaps my baby sitting techniques are called for….
Duct tape WILL keep her lying down & resting comfortably in bed!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, I was going to write something about the duct tape and all, but then I thought I better keep my mouth shut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
It is best you did leave that line alone….
Besides, I provide the duct tape instruction and advice!!! ;^)

However, ALL other inappropriate forms of advice are encouraged!!!


----------



## bandit571

Was routing the last of the grooves needed, got to the last 6" needed, and snapped another bit, right off at the collet.


Code:


##

### !! So, grabbed the DT saw, and a couple chisels, and finished it by HAND. Whew!

Using Paul Sellers method of raising panels, except I'm using a Millers Falls #9 intsead of a Stanley #4. Just mark a line, and plane away the waste.

Used a Wards #78 to make rebates along the inside of the panels. Creative clamping is the word in this shop. Trying to keep a slick-assed board from sliding all over the workbench….

Might, just might get the box together this weekend…..


----------



## KTMM

I've got the Paul Sellers Dvd's, they're some of the best I've seen and well produced.

I've been thinking of selling them, considering I have them mostly memorized from how many times I've watched them.

The perforated mat stuff used in kitchen drawers and under rugs works wonders for helping hold slick surfaces. I keep a roll of it in my shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Early in our marriage my wife had the flu and I insisted she stay on the couch and drink fluids.

I have been known as the "nursemaid nazi" ever since :^o

Barometer hasn't budged and I can see the stars…. Maybe this will all blow out to sea.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Regarding the "blowing out to sea"....
There is always hope!!!

BTW: No soup for you!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I has some software issues with Foxfire. It seems to be Ok now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

SOB, Everything is in a different language…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm going to try to get to bed at a decent hour tonight. Have a great evening, everyone. Stay safe and try to keep warm.


----------



## ssnvet

That's all she wrote folks

Night all


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Turn OFF the Google Translator!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Thought I landed in a foreign country without a passport…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that everything is right in my world again, I'm going to bed…..

Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Night all….
Olympics are airing for a few more minutes….
I have to watch!!!


----------



## Gene01

Dave, Sounds like a good doc. Hope she can make the right call and your wife can get some relief.
Great vid Marty. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another day is "in the books"....

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been up half the night howling at a full moon. In the good 'ole days, Rex and eddie would be wondering the halls…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Bracing for a storm, but it is pretty calm at the moment. No snow yet. However, maybe I better have extra coffee on hand, just in case.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Getting ready for the storm here also.

Hubby is supposed to be flying back home from Ontario this evening, but I doubt the plane will get out before the snow starts…. that stinks.

But, since I'm the only adult in the house, here's what my kitchen looks like this morning….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Nice, *74*. Where will you fix breakfast, now?

Randy, you don't get enough snow? You have to watch it on TV?

Marty, did you have your clothes on?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen & Marty,

The calm before the storm….
Zero Hour is slated for mid afternoon….
A 24 hour event, with more snow on Saturday!

I need a vacation….
I'm thinking, NOT a ski vacation!
I need sand, sun & surf.
Oh yeah, all that and "boat drinks"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Breakfast - oh you mean I have to feed the offspring? Dang.

Latest ramblings -

http://lumberjocks.com/Momcanfixit/blog/39872


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a great vacation, Randy. The beach, booze and…..I had another "B" word somewhere but Alzheimer's kicked in.


----------



## Gene01

Ahhh, now I remember.







Banyan trees!


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Yeah B's are always part of the equation!!!

Sometimes a good B, sometimes a nasty B….
Take your pick!


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, be careful, you're going to have everyone flocking to this thread looking for more tree pictures.

Snow is not the problem. It is people too stupid to know when to stay off the roads that is the problem.

Morning Ham!


----------



## KTMM

24F here, supposed to hit the 50s later. Maybe I'll do something productive today.
Morning all.


----------



## superdav721

Thats not fair Sandra.
Do you know what my wife would do to me if I tried that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning again. This time I'm adding coffee to it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, none of us guys would be alive today if we tried that. If we were really lucky, we might be allowed to live … while we sleep on the couch.


----------



## JL7

Morning all…....

Good use of the kitchen Sandra! My shop has less dust than my kitchen, so I do my finishing there…..


----------



## JL7

Cool video Marty…...amazing really…....

Nice work on the sharpening station Chris…..have you used it yet?

Gene, just nice work.


----------



## KTMM

I guess sharpening and computer repairs are on the menu for today. The V day is tomorrow, yuck.

I refuse to buy roses on Valentines day for my wife, the florists double and triple prices on flowers they usually can't give away.
My wife was telling me a while back about all the compliments she got a few V-days back when I put her a flower arrangement together out of tulips. It's amazing what I learned years ago when I used to help my mom do flower arrangements. Flower arranging and wood finishing are a lot alike, in a couple of ways. You start with components you know, and know what they're supposed to look like. You spend time combining or applying the parts and it sometimes comes out the way you pictured in your head. Sometimes it's a foul, sometimes it's a home run and there isn't a lot of in-between.


----------



## KTMM

For the record, my wife could do that project in the house, and often does projects like that.

She would remind me that I have a shop and she doesn't if I tried to do that myself. Also, I've gotten to where I sleep better on the couch than the bed, since that's usually as far as I make it after work these days.

I'm watching HGTV right now, since I don't care for news or the olympics. They always have some clean cut, 5 days a week in the gym, type person doing the shows. Oddly every construction site I've ever been to, nobody looks like that. To add to that, they always have some minor ($15k plus) setback on nearly every show, and nobody gets bent out of shape. I'm sorry, maybe it's just me, but every DIY home improvement project that costs more money for me usually has a chain of obscenities attached to it. And I have yet to have one be over a few hundred bucks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, yes, sharpening station has been put to use. Big, big difference in my wife's enjoyment of turning.

Lucas, I have found places that discount roses, but have also opted for a single rose in years past when money wasn't just tight but was nonexistent. I don't think most of our wives really care that it is a dozen roses, as long as we don't forget the day. After 22 years, we aren't doing much at my house this year.


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Lucas…....

*Snow gloat!* I mean the weather lady was wrong….last 2 days we we're suppose to get snow…only a dusting….!

Sorry for everybody else who suffering with storms right now, but it's going hit 30 today…....time to break out the BBQ…party time!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, as I was using the kitchen for this project I was thinking what a double standard it is…. If my husband wanted to take apart his snowmobile to work on it, there's no WAY I'd put up with it in the kitchen. But since he's not home it's fair game. Too cold and too dusty in the shop.

Sky here is that crisp bright grey and you can smell the snow on its way. Ooh that rhymes. Headed out to the paying job.

Have a good one.


----------



## JL7

Marty…...waiting for the $7 band saw blade review….....and put some clothes on…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice of you to stick around this thread….
What, with the fantastic interview and all….
You are sure to become an internet wood working sensation!!!
Good to know your are just "one of the guys"!

Perhaps you should give Stumpy & Dave a run for their money….
& start video blogging!!!

FYI: Buy shirts that button or XXXL pull over shirts….
Much easier to get it over a swollen head, DAMHIKT!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy….all I can say is, thank God it's warmed up here since my shirts don't fit any more…..I just hope I don't end up like Marty…...

Thanks buddy…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , 
Marty that was a great video ,i miss the late nite LJs rambling, stay warm my friend

Sandra i dont feel so bad about my kitchen now , know what you mean about the plane flights my son has been tring to get to his base in the Carolina s sense Monday and hasnt got a flight out yet ,they say tomorrow i dont mind it get to spend a few extra day seeing him before he deploys


----------



## superdav721

Marty is naked?


----------



## JL7

Eddie…. LOL! Love it…

Your shop has *everything* including the kitchen sink! *GREAT!*


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Thursday Nubby Pals,

No snow yet, so commute in was a breeze…

V-Day is also our anniversary, but my wife likes Alstroemerias, so I get her a fist full of those for ~$20… and they stay looking nice for ~2weeks. She tells me that she'd rather I spent the $ taking her out to dinner and extra time than buying roses. Practical woman :^) And though she's a very good cook and keeps the family well fed, she doesn't enjoy it at all. Though we may have to use the snowmobile to get to a restaurant this year.

Her shingles outbreak on her forehead is just starting to get itchy, though the pain in her cheek is getting better. I've very concerned that this could spread to her eye, as several others have told me horror stories about that happening. At least she'll be at home today, thanks to the snow day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt keeping her in my prayers ,and happy anniversary


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You need to send that Bandsaw back….
It is defective!!!
In case you hadn't noticed….
It is supposed to have a cast iron table!!!

"I just hope I don't end up like Marty……"
Jeff,
Doesn't everyone have that same fear???

*DAVE!!!*

Matt,
I'll be quite busy tomorrow…..
*Happy Anniversary!!!*
Glad some relief has come….

I have some prep to do for the storm….
Fuel the trucks….
Top off the wiper fluid….
Fill the salter….
Stockpile BEER!!!
You know, the essentials!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

With all the kitchen projects and Sandra's snowmobile comment, I feel compelled to entertain you with a little story:

Back in my navy days, I shared a 2 BR appt. with another bubble head. I was doing instructor duty at the sub. base in New London, CT, and he was still stationed aboard a sub in the squadron home ported there.

I was enjoying the entire place to myself while he was at sea for 3 mo. spying on the latest coup de tat, when the apartment management told me I could no longer keep my motorcycle and canoe on the deck (first floor) , so I had the canoe in his BR and the motorcycle blocked up on the coffee table in the LR, largely disassembled.

Let's just say that when he got back from the deployment 2 days early, he was not pleased…. and I put the motorcycle back together in record time (with out a drop of grease on the white carpeting).

It's been 20 years and I think he's still upset about it :^o


----------



## Gene01

*EDDIE*, You need a table…..or two! 
I'm jealous, I've always wanted a band saw in the kitchen. I'll bet *74* is a bit envious, too. Naw, too much dust. Have to move the finishing to the den.

Matt, hope the lessening of the pain in the cheek is a sign that the meds are working.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a 2BR apartment, just me & a girlfriend….
My motorcycle winter storage was the extra bedroom!!!

Of course I did open the window….
When I would test fire it up every once in a while!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - you read my mind! I'm thinking WOW, a bandsaw in the kitchen. But then I'd be expected to cook at the same time.

Great addition to the kitchen Eddie.


----------



## ssnvet

Perhaps Eddie is going to take up meat cutting.

Grizzly sells band saws custom configured for just that :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene its really working out other than a little saw dust in my eggs and coffee  my shop is in the back of my house and had it in the kitchen where it was warmer putting it on that Mobil base its now back in the shop but still havent got the table on yet










i got this back pay and getting some tools i always wanted but this drum sander is huge .ita 18inch and haveing never had one r saw one other than the reviews and looking at them on line went with this one may be over kill but its here now cant wait to get back to building stuff


----------



## ssnvet

And contestant Eddie does NOT win the good housekeeping prize :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Maybe not, Matt, but it sure does look good. Lots of new toys to be put to use.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't look at as Eddie has a Bandsaw in the kitchen….
More that Eddie's workshop comes with a staff cafeteria!!!


----------



## ssnvet

It's been coming down hard here for 1.5 hours now…. the drive home promises to be fun.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, just hope all the idiots try to leave early. They can crash into each other and slide around. Then, when we are ready to leave our places of employment, we can just take our time and slowly cruise home. It may be a two hour trip for me tonight (usually 40 minutes), but it will be better than being stuck in a ditch.


----------



## ssnvet

Another humorous story to share….

I learned to do the Hellen Keller shave in the shower trick (blind with no mirror) long ago and find it convenient and fast. But this a.m., I wasn't all there mentally and took a big swipe out of my goatee by accident …. so off it came.

Not sure if I'll grow it back or not…. it comes in very gray and makes me feel old to look at it.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow, YET!!!
The trucks are ready….
Just wish I was!!!
For "Old Man Winter" to deliver….

It is just a matter of waiting….
If it comes late enough,
I'll just do a per-event salting run….
Then start my plow run around 2:00am.

Maybe a nap is in order….
You know, to save my strength….
That or an afternoon snack….


----------



## ssnvet

It's coming Randy…. trust me.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Why shave at all? Saves enormous hunks of time….and you could be handsome like me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Of course you're "Lookin' Good"....
With all that hair hiding the ugly!!! ;^)

I shave twice a week….
Whether I need to or not!!!

I do prefer to be clean shaven, but I'm lazy….
That and why hide all the good looks!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy is just afraid that if he shaves, he might cut his red stitching by accident and his skin would fall off of his spherical head 8^o


----------



## JL7

Nice hat Gene…...

Eddie…..my back is hurtin' just looking at that drum sander on the floor….....hope you got some some young backs around to pick that beast up…...


----------



## JL7

Another "strange glue" in the works…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice work gluing that up, Jeff. I couldn't even get square piecesto glue up tightly. What's it going to become?

Gene, my wife recently found a picture of me from when I had a beard. She is looking forward to the day when I can grow it again, but it won't be dark the next time it grows.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is an impressive glue up!!!!

Now that you are amongst the LJ elite….
Do you feel a need to "Up" your game….
Or running scared, that you won't bring your "A" game???


----------



## Gene01

Hey Jeff, Your bowls are really nice, but those spindles are awesome. 
Bet you'd get some neat designs if you tapered them….like pool cue.

Do I see 4 holes on the end of the one on the right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh [email protected]….
There is a lite white crystalline substance falling from the sky….
Just a matter of time, now….


----------



## JL7

Here's a clue…...but that's it!

'49 Merc Lead Sled.


----------



## JL7

Chris, Randy and Matt…...

No snow falling here….....thought you would want to know…...


----------



## JL7

Oh….....I forgot to say…....*Sharp Lathe Tools RULE!*


----------



## ssnvet

it's coming down REALLY hard now!

One hour to go


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet looking car. All I can think of are gear shift knobs or handles, since I know nothing about old Mercury vehicles.


----------



## Gene01

HUB CAPS!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ordered roses from discountroses.com for my wife. They should be delivered sometime next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been on the phone making reservations all afternoon, I think we can get in at McD's without any problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark Gungor on Men's Brain Women's Brain


----------



## bandit571

Test Didn't go as planned for posting a photo

Tried to load ONE photo for over an hour. NADA! WTF??

Been working on grooves, and raising four more panels. Two of Pine, two of some knarly walnut. Got enough tenons cut to try a test fit of the front panel of the box. All walnut. Will try to cut the rest of the tenons this weekend. Might just assemble the box, too. THEN I can measure for the top, and glue it up.

Half an hour of "Loading" and not a single photo, SUCKS!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, sure hope the connection gets better. I love seeing walnut and your project is looking pretty nice.

Marty, think you've been married long enough now that she'd have to keep you. However, the sleeping outside might be an option she could take. I'd upgrade from McDonalds to Cracker Barrel, just to be on the safe side.

Gene, I thought of that and then thought how bad it would be after the first muddy road. I also was thinking the center of the steering wheel but there's too much wood for that.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we wanna SEE those panels. Take a hammer to that computer!

Does anyone here have a reeely big nothing box, besides me and Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
What was the question???

I'm off to do a salting run.
Hope the commuters are off the road….
Home or ditch, does not matter to me!!!

TTFN….


----------



## Gene01

Chris, it would be pure sacrilege to drive a white wall bedecked, chopped and channeled '49 Merc on a muddy road.


----------



## JL7

Can't agree more Gene….....but you're all cold…...


----------



## ssnvet

The drive home….










I barreled through the berm and up the hill at the beginning of our drive/road…. Got stuck, backed out and did it again, while the neighbor watched me thinking I was nuts…. 8th try was golden. Now I don't have to plow until the morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Oven bake chicken fajitas for din-din :^)

YUM!


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I will have to assume you are correct as cars are not my thing. In fact, if I ever get rich, I'll just drive a beat up truck instead of some fancy car. Of course, my woodworking tools would all be upgraded.

Matt, looks like the road home down here. Lots of snow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snowing hard here now. The kiddies are all tucked in bed (sort of) and hubby's plane actually landed, so I'm going to spend some time with my Valentine this evening. Yay!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Sandra, kids in bed before: 8:00??? That would be cause for celebration at this house.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Time difference here. Youngest hits the hay around 7:30. Oldest reads until 9:00. They both get up at 6, so there's no arguments about bedtime. Of course the oldest usually tries to read waaaaay later than that, so I usually have to go in and take her kindle.

Still waiting for hubby to make it home. I'll be glad when he's off those roads.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for his safe return home, Sandra, as well as everyone here on the forum.


----------



## gfadvm

I feel for all of you who are suffering winter weather. It was 57 here today.So I sawed maple all day with the WM. I do love playing with the sawmill.


----------



## JL7

Same here Andy….well 20 but same difference! I want a sawmill…......Sounds like a great day…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My salting run is complete.
Don't have to go out to plow for another 5.5 hours….
Gotta down some sustenance….
Then try to get some sleep….
I'll be lucky if I get three hours, Then a long work night into morning!!!

Sandra,
Glad your hubby's plane got in….
Should be a good V-Day!!!

Microwave is playing my tune….


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You should run a "Sawmill Academy" & charge people to have that much fun!!!

Matt,
You know what they say….
8th time a charm!!!

Chris,
Go ahead get a classic hot rod….
I'll take good care of it for you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

We've gotten about an inch so far….
"Smiling' Tom", the local weather guy just made my night…. NOT!!!
Rather than 4" -8" of snow…
6" - 12" are now being predicted!!!
"Old man Winter" can bite me!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy…..maybe you need to trade in "Smiling' Tom" for Belinda Jensen…....she predicted much more snow than we received and I'll be willing to bet that she easier on the eyes…....make an offer…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

As for valentines day, I always wanted to get my wife roses for valentines day.
She says she'll whip my butt though if I spend that kind of money on something that'll be dead in a week.
So a few years ago, I came up with a solution.
It was a particularly warm february, and rose bushes were on sale at home depot.
So instead of a dozen roses that would be dead in a week, I planted a dozen rose bushes that could live for a long time.
We moved from that house since then, only one of those bushes made it through the move. It still puts out the most beautiful yellow roses every year though.

This year, we agreed not to waste any extra money so we could do something different for valentines day.
We just bought her a '99 Toyota 4runner.
I'm getting her truck.
Now I am trying to decide what to do with the old blazer.
I don't know if I want to sell her, put her out to pasture, or stick it in the corner of the shop for a project vehicle. I could tinker a little at a time and get her back in tip top condition.
I love the old clunker, so I'll probably wind up going with that last option.

Now about Sandra's kitchen chronicles.
I was once a single man once upon a time.
I don't know why my dates were discusted by my place.
I bathed in the sink because I had one bathroom tied up with an apple brew fermenting, and the other bath room's tub usually had either a transmission being rebuilt in it, or Harley Davidson parts. 
Hey, you do what you have to when you live in an apartment building that doesn't allow working on things outside in the parking lot.
The V8 engine on an engine stand where the dining room table was supposed to be probably didn't go over too well either.
I told my wife that story once and asked her what would happen if I tried that now.
I was informed immediately that my car parts and me would be sleeping outside.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
OFFER:
I've got some nice reclaimed oak….
Of course it is in the form of saw dust….
But YOU should be able to do a "strange glue up"!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny, William

My hubby made it home safe and sound. And he even brought me a little box of chocolates. We don't go big on Valentine's here, so it was sweet of him to do that. Awwwwww…….
I'll have to check the kids' alarm clocks before I hit the hay to make sure they're not set. It's still snowing like crazy out there with no sign of letting up. We're all home, fridge is full, house is warm - let it snow.


----------



## JL7

Tempting Randy, but no…....postage costs and all….


----------



## JL7

Good news on the hubby Sandra…..not so much on the weather…....Do you ski?


----------



## KTMM

I'm debating on going to the shop and gluing up that toolbox carcass William helped me with. Right now it's a finger jointed rectangle. 
After a lot of mental debate I've changed the orientation of the thing, It will be top opening and not side opening as originally planned. This is going to look a little weird because the lid (old front) was cut at an angle.
Did i mention that the wood used to make the carcass is true 3/4" 5 ply cherry. I got it in a trade with a guy. It was designed to be cut into flooring planks. It's some very nice looking and durable stuff. The problem is that I only had enough to cut the main carcass out of. I was looking through my scraps today to see what I had laying around….. surprises.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I cross-country ski, but haven't in 2 years. We do a fair amount of snow shoeing and of course there's the back yard rink. Downhill skiing scares the crap out of me.


----------



## JL7

My confession…...

Thanks folks for the comments on the interview blog. It's appreciated.

More on that story is SuperDav was always supportive of my efforts and doing cool stuff himself, and he was hanging out here….so I started posting…..Marty was actually kind at first…..

And there were these other weird characters…...Rex, Randy, William and Eddie…..along with David….maybe David (and Rex) will stop back in here one day…..

And Rob, DS, Lucas, Ham and Bags…... and sure I'm missing a few…...but what a great gang of mis-fits!

Many new mis-fits have joined the gang, and welcome to this peaceful chaos..

It's been one of the most interesting phases of my life….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Now what am I supposed to do with all that saw dust???

This guy is going to hit the pillow….
& try to get some sleep…

Type at all of you later.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Randy…...some say if you get some sandwich bags and some oak saw dust…..and stand out in the snow….on the corner…..


----------



## JL7

Marty's already got the mailbox cornered….


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH….


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll try that….
When I finish up with this latest storm….

It is an honor that I can call you a friend!!!

G'Night….


----------



## JL7

First one's the best Rob!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, great interview

Shameless, who is the dude with no eyes, mouth, nose, arms, ....other than that, nice looking family


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I missed the interview, so I really appreciate you linking to it here. Great interview.

Sandra, glad your husband made it home safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my contribution for the day…..


----------



## KTMM

Well, no go on the glue up tonight. Too many of my clamps and other tools are located at my grandfathers. Guess the toolbox will have to wait until after I get that blasted deck finished…..


----------



## JL7

*Red Cedar!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm still a kind person, sorta…..


----------



## JL7

In honor of the infamous…..

*RED OAK!*


----------



## JL7

Marty…....not so much…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice clamp setup, Marty. Cedar looks really nice.

Lucas, you have just proven my theory … one can never have too many clamps.


----------



## JL7

But funny…...yes….you are dressed right?


----------



## KTMM

If procrastination was an Olympic sport, I'd sign up tomorrow….


----------



## GaryC

You mean you'd think about signing up tomorrow. But probably wouldn't get around to it….


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for sleep. Have a great night, all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Snow storm was a dud here. I think we ended up with 5", 6 at most. A quick run over the drive with the snow blower and I'll be ready to drive to work. It masses me, sometimes, that weather forecasters get paid.


----------



## HamS

Good morning all,

Romeo and Juliet is over,the house was full, but it only holds 50, and every one was entertained. Tonight, shop time! I need to re cut a ledger board for a closet shelf that I miscut. Thank fully I left enough so there is enough stock left. This is to support shelf above the hooks


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Ya'all are gonna have to do it again 'til you get it right…..

Randi, Don't put that snow plow up yet…..

Morning…..


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is going trough a phase?
oh my


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, 
We got walloped last night with snow and then freezing rain, but the power stayed on. Schools are closed and even the building where I work is closed for non-essential personnel. That means - SHOP TIME.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, drive has been cleared, made it to work, and avoided the crazy drivers. We actually received about 8" total, half of what was forecasted.


----------



## JL7

Sorry Dave, I meant phaser…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…

5"-6" total with a hard crusty layer of ice on top…. up at 5:30 to snow blow it all to the sides. Nice to get it all done without any tractor drama. I actually think I've fixed all of my root cause problems with that beast.

Uneventful, but slow drive in to work…. Kids have 2 hour delay, so they'll have to ride the bus.

Nice looking project Marty….. what's it going to be when it grows up?

Call me a tad slow, but I just discovered the buddies tab and the running list of what you're buddies are up to. Kind of like working for the NSA…. now I can spy on y'all.

Great looking snowman and family Rob.

Time to mine some more salt.


----------



## DamnYankee

Off to marathon


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck with it. You're a better man than I. I'd be ready to walk after the first five miles.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,

That's a fine family portrait, Rob. The big naked guy is a bit on the pale side, though.

Don't most of the forecasters rely on the National Weather Service for their information? If so, is it any surprise they get it wrong so often?

Last night was Phyl's turn to host the gals' monthly card party. 20 females, 22 counting our 2 pups, was too much for me. I holed up in the den. Not the dogs, but the rest went through 5 bottles of Champagne and some were hitting the Crown Royal. (These gals, except for two, are all over 65, some over 70) They stayed out of my Glen Fiddich, thank God. As the evening wore on, the hilarity grew and they were all in rare form as they departed. All live within 3 miles and it's all on dirt roads, so no traffic and no cops. They all made it to their homes OK. Whew!

Tonight, our son and his fiancee will be here for the weekend. They are a bit more subdued. Or, maybe it just seems so cuz there's just two of them. Looking forward to a nice, relaxing weekend.


----------



## lightcs1776

True, Gene, shouldn't be a surprise, but why do they get paid so well when they are so often wrong?

Years ago, the police would have known the locals and helped to make sure they got home safely. Now they would take a very different approach, although I understand the need to keep the roads safe. You were smart to find a hiding place. That's a lot of ladies in one place.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… how long did it take with the windows and doors open to air out all the residual ESTROGEN 8^o


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. looks like you have the same old Delta lunch box planer I do. Is yours a sniper? Mine sure is.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, "Witness Protection".

Matt, Considering the average age of those ladies, just needed to leave the door open a crack, and it dissipated in a few minutes.

I had two of those old Deltas. No need to organize a snipe hunt in my shop. Just got used to leaving an extra 6-8" on every board I cut to length.
Eventually, I put in a 5' length of laminate covered shelf from HD as an auxiliary bed. Seemed to help a bit.


----------



## HamS

Matt,
I have the same one and mine has gotten snipeier as it got older. The feed rollers have also lost grip.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not sure how much snow we got…
30MPH wind gusts seem to be making it drift.

Round #1 of plowing began at 2:00am & is now over….
Grabbing a quick bite to eat…
Then Round #2 begins….


----------



## superdav721

You guys Click this and scroll down
look for ME!
http://www.sears.com/essential-wood-working-tools/dap-120000000411322


----------



## lightcs1776

I guess I'll have to look when I get home. I just get a list of products on my phone. I did see the Kung Further Panda. Was that you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Kudos on the recognition….
I did view it, but will need to really check it out later.

I gotta go start Round #2.

The snow has stopped, may get some flurries but nothing accumulating….
However, we have 1" - 3" of snow forecasted for tomorrow afternoon….

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Ooooooh…. Dave's an "expert"

I wonder if he'll still hang out with us "little people"

Can I be a member of your "adoring public" Dave? :^p


----------



## JL7

Congrats Dave…....You've hit the big time! *WOO HOO*.........very cool.


----------



## JL7

Sounds like everyone's is surviving winter storm "Snowchi"......don't know why only those east coast storms get the fancy names…....

Gene, good to hear both you and the Glen Fiddich survived! Sounds the ladies had a pretty good time…..good for them!


----------



## JL7

New word of the day…........*snipeier*


----------



## Gene01

Way to go Dave!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening.,
Congrats Dave,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening.,
Congrats Dave,

and a great interview Jeff


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I had to "sneak" a peak at the site on my work PC. Very cool, Dave. Guess you weren't the panda. I'll have to give it a good read through once I get home.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Thanks Eddie…...you know it's almost noon right?? Did you forget to go to bed again??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Ya gotta keep the board elevated a smidgen when it goes in…..

Ham, I share a bit of alcohol with my rollers from time to time…..

I knew Dave when he was just a nobody like me…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Dave - you da man!

Gene - I was thinking the same thing - at that age the collective estrogen might equal a couple of teenagers. The collective sparks though would be fourth of July! They sound like my kind of ladies.

Overdid it a touch trying to help with the driveway. Taking a bit of a rest.


----------



## HamS

Jeff,
I had to work at that one. I have had a month of Shakespeare and Elizabethan English in iambic pentameter so making up a few colloquialisms feels pretty good. We are having a retirement party for the lady who is number one on the seniority list. She has worked here for 49 years.


----------



## Gene01

Here's a great product for renewing the rollers on a planer.
Clean with DNA first, It really does the trick.


----------



## HamS

I think that is the stuff we used to clean pinch rollers on tape recorders back in the dark ages when we used magnetic tape.


----------



## ssnvet

Ah…. I think I have a little bottle of cassette tape recorder cleaning fluid… the wheels are spinning.

5 min. countdown.

Taking my lovely bride of 16 years out for Italian tonight. May have to go hang out at Barnes & Noble afterwards so the kids will be asleep when we get home :^o


----------



## GaryC

It's 68 degrees outside right now. If the wind would quit it would be wonderful But, the wind will help dry out all the mud. 
Congrats, Dave.


----------



## DIYaholic

Round #2 has concluded….
Hmmmmm….
Sleep?
Food?
Cold one!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

JL

Congrats on the Spotlight of this Month. 
Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, why would you want the kids to be sleeping when you get home? Hmmmm??? Grin.


----------



## Doe

Bandit, why did the bit snap? That's scary. I hope your head's feeling better.

Lucas, TV is just not real. Norm Abrams can make an enormous two handled family credenza in half an hour. Heck, Stumpy can do it in 10 minutes. In our house it takes weeks or more likely months, accompanied by much harsh language and extra trips to the store.

Sandra, the cubbies are looking great! I used to snowshoe in Montreal but there was nowhere handy in Toronto. They were the old fashioned wood ones, none of this aluminum and plastic stuff. I went skiing once and loved it but was terrified of the t-bar so I snowplowed up and slid down the baby hill for hours. I was watching the Olympics recently and was flabbergasted with skiing downhill backwards. It must have been some goofy omnipotent teenager who invented that.

Eddie, fabulous kitchen! I think it would be great to have a bandsaw in the kitchen. Believe me, I could imagine it. The only problem with it would be using it during commercials only (our kitchen's connected to the living room). Nothing wrong with a bit of sawdust in your eggs, fiber is good for you. Gerry suggested that I don't sharpen plane irons on the kitchen counter. I was going to clean it up anyway and iron is good for you too.

Jeff, great interview. I think you could make some humdinger pool cues.

Marty, that was an alarming video. It 'splains a lot.

Randy, I don't see the problem with the bike in the bedroom. We had a Triumph Bonneville in the living room years ago. It was handy as a coat rack in the winter.

Dave, too bad they wouldn't let you across the border. Unless you suddenly turned twenty and like looking at computers with a cutie blond. Good luck with the new docs.

Ham, this is a first. Who'd a thunk someone would mention iambic pentameter here. Mind you, I bet that the nubbers think that it's just another metric measure.

Happy Valentine's day everyone and I hope everyone's nice and warm and dry.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm warm….
I'm NOT dry (having cold ones)....
Nice, is not my call!!!


----------



## superdav721

Doe you are a mess..


----------



## Gene01

Being a poet romantic
all my meters are iambic

As a young man
Billy and Geoffy were my reads
but now I'm old 
Krenov and Hayakawa meet my needs


----------



## Doe

Dave, I never said I was normal. Nuff said.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Now you are even MORE famous. Does this mean you get free tools like Stumy?

61 and sunny here today. Sawed pecan and cypress then cleaned up the whole log area. It is absolutely amazing how many stickers you need to dry lumber! Plus the number of concrete blocks!

Hope my Nubby friends are all surviving the snow down South.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, I've never met anyone normal, whether in person, on line, or in the mirror.

Andy, how do you like working with pecan? Seems like an interesting wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all enjoy your Friday night.
This guy is wiped!

Clean up run is to begin at 4:00am….
Sleep is needed….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, The pecan is really pretty with some spalting BUT all the guys on the Forestry Forum hate it! They say it (and hickory) are really hard to dry without warping and twisting. We'll see…........I've got lots more as we have lost a lot of pecan trees in the last 3 years.


----------



## superdav721

What I want is sum Stumpy videos.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, still sounds like great wood, although a lot has to do with my love of the South. I hope to get a chance to to work with some one day. I look forward to seeing what you do with it if you post pictures.


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, Most of our pecan is 'wormy'. This and the trivets are I could find that I posted.


----------



## lightcs1776

I like the boxes. The wood has a lot of character. I'm going to have to see if I I can find some when I visit my folks this summer. The pecan farms are a lot further South in Georgia, but I might still find a bit in northern Georgia. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. It was low key here, with a simple family dinner and kids. After 22 years, Valentine's Day isn't a huge day, although we still celebrate the occasion. Y'all have a good evening.I think I'll see if one of my relatives in Georgia can get me a few pieces of pecan.


----------



## Doe

Andy, that's a really fine box. The jatoba is a great contrast. I like pecan a lot but it's very hard and you need to keep sharpening. Jatoba is another favorite since I started finishing it with Danish oil - wonderful color.

Has anyone seen the Longaberger head office? It's one of the strangest corporate buildings I've ever seen.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Interesting building, Doe. I guess that is corporate advertising at its best.


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## boxcarmarty

I managed to pull off another Valentines Day. Due to the 2-3 inch prediction of snow, (7'' actual) I scrambled for a contingency plan. Filet mignon on the grill, baked potato, broccoli with a cheese sauce, bean soup and a dish filled of homemade chocolate forgotten kisses served over candlelight. I even got a hug. :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## Gene01

Quit doing that, Dave. Made me spill my coffee!


----------



## ssnvet

Well we managed to muster the energy to go out and celebrate our anniversary and found a hole in the wall Italian place that had awesome Bruschetta and veal. Neither of us were up for much more than that (I had a headache brewing) so we came home to stream a movie and of course, I fell asleep on the couch.

Up early to do "the chores" .... Coffee tasted extra good … I'm making it in the French press with 5 scoops now :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. Tell the truth, you've got the stars & bars hanging in your closet… don't you? He'll yah & Yee Haw!!

I agree…. We *need* new wood working entertainment videos!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Arlin and Doe…...


----------



## JL7

Doe, I think you're on to to me with your pool cue comment…....but pool cues aren't in the cards…..unless a 20" cues are in demand…...

Andy…love the sawmill comments…..where are the pictures of all this wood? And I'm curious about the cypress, does that grow in OK?

Marty, that dinner sounds pretty incredible…..maybe there is hope for you…....and I can relate to the forecast versus actual snow thing…..sux. Suppose to snow today and tomorrow…...can't wait…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Doe, That's quite a building. Reading the specs was very interesting.

Son and fiancee are up from Tucson. We started off the evening meal (supper, in our house) with chocolate covered strawberries and champagne, then grilled Talapia with with a Pineapple "salsa" and white rice. 
Christina, son's fiancee's fixin' breakfast. Huevos Ranchero e Tocino. (Scrambled eggs w/ chilies and a side of brown sugared bacon.) I love it when Christina cooks. Her Mexican heritage and her cooking prowess makes for some good eats!


----------



## ssnvet

Had to take a time out as my little buddy was giving me the sad eyes…










I can't believe how fast his face is turning white… He's 5 but is still my happy little puppy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I want to see some Stumpy Nubs videos too! I had to take a little time off to complete a project. Back at it very soon!


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful dog, Matt. Our five year old lab is already getting white whiskers.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, your future DIL sounds like a keeper. Better tell your son to get crackin'


----------



## ssnvet

Off to clean the rabbit hutch…. This was NOT supposed to be my job :^(

Don't be a tease Sir Stumpy… tell us about the project


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, y'all are putting my waffles to shame. Sounds delicious.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm halfway through my clean up session….
32 degrees today!!!
Great posts everyone…
Well, except Marty's!!!

I'll type at you lator, gators…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Iambic pentameter?? I'm having flashbacks.

Had a great dinner at the neighbours' last night - thai food, great company, some tasty drinks.

To be followed by an early morning at the hockey rink, and the obligatory tri-annual spousal argument. It has NOTHING to do with us both being tired. I'm sure none of you married folks EVER argue.

Off to the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I had a little money this morning. 
Then I checked the paper for yard sales. 
Now I have none.

Ya'll have a good day. 
I'm sitting here with a pot of coffee waiting on my lazy son to get here and help me rotate these truck tires. 
I miss the days when I could do such things by myself.


----------



## lightcs1776

I know what you mean, Matt. The kids swore they would help take the dogs out … until we actually got them.

Sandra, I never argue with my wife …. well, maybe … well, OK, yeah, there have been times.

William, at least you will have something to show for your purchase. Sure wish we had decent yard sales around here. Usually it is either junk or over priced.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, the wedding is in April. It's the second time around for both. They've been on their test drive for about 4 years. Both were a little wary.

Chris, I love waffles! Wife often puts blueberries in them. Sometimes bacon. Either way, a couple sunny side up eggs on top makes a great breakfast.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny you should mention blueberries. We put them in the waffles this morning. Frozen blueberries work out pretty well.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, there are connectors or tenons if you don't want them to come apart. Just a thought.

Matt, they always are. It's amazing what they can tell you without saying a word.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Frozen is all we have. Wife orders fruit from Boring OR and usually gets around 50-60 lb of various fruits. All cleaned, sliced if necessary, and frozen. The minimum order is 100 lb so we split it with her sister. There's a lady in town that organizes the delivery and they bring it down in a refrigerated semi once a year. The folks around here order so much (we're one of the smallest orders) that they've started assigning one truck just for our delivery. It's all prepaid 6 weeks-2 months in advance. No refunds. You'd better be there when the truck arrives or you're SOL. I think they only allow 3-4 hours for pick ups and then he's gone.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife has mastered the art of freezing blueberries and there is a trick to it. We pick em local and eat them all winter. Maine "wild" BBs are small and slightly tart…. I love em.

I planted two BB bushes years ago, but the birds usually pick them clean b4 we get to them. Lots of wild raspberries around though.

Now I'm hungry.

Big new today is that my buddy came by and helped me lug the bunny hutch out the bulkhead. Yeah… They're out of the basement!

Shop heaters have been on all morning. It's time I get down there and get busy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ended up running TWO marathons today…..my first AND my last. Interestingly enough finished nothin same time…
26.2 miles in 4hrs 8min (avg 9:12 per mile with pee break and walking through water stations


----------



## DamnYankee

26.2 because 26.3 is just plain CRAZY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Congrats on a MAJOR accomplishment!!!
Now you can say….
Been there, done that!!!

Well, back to the salt mine, err Salter….
plow….
snow blows….
shovel!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Cypress does grow here. It's a strange tree: on dry land it produces no knees, when growing in water it produces the characteristic knees. I can take pics but not too exciting: just stacks of lumber stacked and stickered with concrete blocks on top.

Rob, That's a Hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## Gene01

Shameless, you are my hero!
I doubt I could *walk* 2.6 miles. let alone 26.2.
Well, I guess I can walk 2.6 miles. Been mall shopping with the wife.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome job, Rob, Very cool.

I'll have to look into the 100 pounds of frozen fruit.


----------



## JL7

Congrats Rob…..that's is QUITE an accomplishment….glad you could check off the list…..

Doe….that's a cool link, but seriously have no ambition to build pool cues!! Didn't actually consider how pool cues are made until you mentioned it, but good to know…..

Hey Andy, I learned something new…..I suppose the Cypress has to adapt when growing in the swamps…..you're having way to much fun with that sawmill….....NOW, you have to be patient to let all that wood dry. Good luck on that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is FINALLY over!!!

I'm tired….
hungry….
parched….
numb (both body & mind)....

Rob,
You can have the marathon!!!
I'll take surfing….
channel or internet!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

ROB!!!!! Congrats! That's a great time and pace. And never say never about doing another one. You'll be replaying the whole thing in your head - how you ate too much, or ate too little, wore too much, wore to little, etc etc etc and then you'll start thinking about how you'll do it differently the next time………

Just avoid all stairs and downhill slopes for the next few days and you'll be fine. Wear your shirt and medal with pride, you earned it.


----------



## ssnvet

Rob…. BZ on finishing… and finishing with an excellent time. All the guys I know who go down the marathon path have gotten hooked on it. Watch out, you'll be thinking about IRON MAN's next :^o

We've got 6 giggling 9 an 10 year old girls jumping around playing twister, banging on the piano and acting silly for my youngest daughters birthday sleep over.

It's snowing hard and they're talking 7" tonight and I'm hoping none of the parents decide to leave their girls here all day tomorrow :^o

I suppose I'll have to roll out of the rack early and plow to make sure they can all get up here to retrieve their offspring.

I spent a couple hours setting up my planer and shimming my feed table to get it flat.

Then I swapped out the jointer blades and spent a good long time getting them set properly.

Test cuts on both jointer and planer look nice and smooth… still getting a little snipe on the lead edge, but none at all on the trailing edge.

Just a few more shop chores and I'll be ready to fetch the Mahogany from the barn and prep the stock for hope chest #2.

I've got a good feeling about this build, as the shop is the most organized and tuned up it's ever been.

Would it be wrong to imbibe while hosting all these kids? Hmmm…..


----------



## superdav721

Fried rabbit , squash with onions, field peas and corn bread for supper. 
I love being in the south.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Matt's rabbit's loved being from the north….
Did they like being cooked???


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds delicious, Dave.


----------



## JL7

USA beats Russia in Hockey…........SWEET….......


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like it was an awesome game!

I'm not big on penalty shoot outs though. I say let them play OT again and again and see who's got the legs, the lungs and the heart!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I agree….
But I'm still glad USA won!!!

Jeff,
Is the Olympic ice the new battlefield….
For the "Cold War"???


----------



## JL7

Randy…..even when your mind is mush…...you still got it…...LOL…...


----------



## ssnvet

Cold War is long over… WW III is just winding up though!


----------



## gfadvm

Putin IS NOT smiling! But I am!


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss is using the skid steer, to move snow banks, tomorrow….
So, I've been volunteered to do both salting runs!
Yea, for me!!!

Sleep is a must!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. I'm looking forward to a good service in the morning and watching my wife try her first pen afterwards. Y'all have a great rest of your evening.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning insomniacs & mainiacs,

I was able to sleep….
NO PROBLEM!!!

However, sleeping in was not an option!

My morning salting run is complete….
Sans caffeine!!!

Without the coffee perk….
I can now go BACK to bed….

RE-NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Randy….I hope your boss is getting paid by the job this year and not fixed rate contracts…...lots of plow folks around here are in trouble financially because of all the snow…......


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Congrats to the USA hockey team. Especially Oshie in Sochi. Great shot!

Lazy Sunday. No snow here. Reached 77º yesterday and supposed to be 72º today. The record high for this date was 75 in 1943.

Matt,
Maybe Doe or *74* has, but I've never dated Chuck.


----------



## KTMM

Another day at work, and it's not overtime : (
Ready and Hoping to get my week off coming up.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Don't cry….
Lucas is getting paid, just not time & a half!!!
Besides, he has a vacation coming.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
We have a mix of contract & per-plow customers. The boss & I are salaried and do most of the contracted properties. The other two guys are only paid, when they actually plow and the customer is paying. The real expense has been gas and vehicle maintenance, so not really a big deal. The other good thing is with the skid steer, the boss can now relocate large snow mounds, rather than hiring that out (this is billed as an additional service). He gets all the income, does the work himself, so his time and diesel fuel are the expenses there. I think he is doing ok this winter.

I think I'm the only one that has been hurt this year. 15 or 50 hours & I get paid the same….


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Sounds like a fairly equitable arrangement. You and the boss….sometimes you're the dog, sometimes you're the tree. For this snow season, you guys might grow some branches. 
Don't suppose this weather will affect the amount of leaf wrangling in the summer, will it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
With the quick onslaught of winter….
There are a few properties that never had a fall clean up….
Those will need to be done as soon as the snow melts.
That should be around August sometime!!!


----------



## JL7

Good analogy Gene! What kind of tree are you Randy…...

Well it's good to hear that you're job is secure…..This thread can't afford another bum, Marty and I are holding that end up….

Thought I would be a nice neighbor and pulled some of the snow off Wally's roof this morning….still a solid foot and half up there…really need to clear the snow off above the eves to avoid the ice dams (IF) when it thaws (August?).......they keep saying we are going to get above freezing, but hasn't happened yet!! Winter storm warning tonight…..

Lucas - glad you too have a job!

Was that the infamous Superdav??


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
I swore off reading Dave's first posts of the day. Yesterday, he caused me undue pain and mess when I spilled my coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
As sore as I am….
A Weeping Willow!!!
Someday I wish to be a Mighty Oak….
That has been turned into a wine/whiskey barrel!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Still working…


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, eating cheese and having a cold one is not work.

Just a quick hello. Wife turned her first pen, which is drying from a couple coats of walnut stain on cherry (grain is still showing quite well, which makes me happy). She was trying to hide a crack in the wood, which we sealed with thick CA and sawdust. Anyone have an idea how to keep the CA flowing in the bottle?

Off to build a snowman with the youngest.


----------



## KTMM

Yes, I do have a job. And oddly enough I have two other job offers on the table. One is my old job, but with a significant raise and another would be in operations for a local network provider. Both would be a pay cut though and I enjoy this job, minus the hours. I'm still debating on going to my manager and seeing if he'll give me a bump in pay if I tell him the offer I got…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening yall, 
70 here today ,from freeing to this its a cool change


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good luck Lucas, make all the cash you can ,but to have a job you dont hate means a lot


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK guys and gals I need your advise please. Good advise I would need to pm to me.

5 months ago I was turning a 10" bowl on my Delta 40-460 and turned my neck to look at the inside. There was a big popping sound in my neck and I have not been able to turn since.

6 weeks ago I had surgery on my neck and they removed several bone fragments which were lodged in the muscle and acting like bone spurs the Dr's told me or my wife actually.

Now I have to look for another lathe where the head stock will pivot 90* or go to the end of the lathe so I can face my work.
Now remember I do not have a lot of funds (Guys at WoodNet.net donated $900 so far to help me) get another lathe.

I was looking at the Grizzly 18-42 and the Laguna 18-42 which look the same or the Laguna 20-36 $3200 which is $700 less then PM 3620.

I have so far $1400 with the funds the guys have given me and I need advise on a good lathe.

Link for Laguna Lathes
http://www.lagunatools.com/lathes

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

new toy my son was home on leave and has been trying to get back to his base finnally got out yesterday three trips to Shrevepot a 200 mile trip there and back , seems the snow up in the carolinas was very bad and had shut down the air ports but while in sheveport went and looked at harbor freight i know they sometimes get a bad rap on there stuff but i have got some good tool from them ,and cheap too. got to get a handle on the dust so picked this up 2 hp dust collector going to add a sepreator and think it will work out i dont see where ill be working but one tool at a time .


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

Good buy. A friend of mine has a 2hp one and it works great.
Hope your son is enjoying is Leave at home. 

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I have the interwebbie back on!

Worked two nights, no troubles going to or from work. Until I hit these #$##@ city streets! GREASY!

Spent most of the computer "off" time in the Dungeon Shop, or just sleeping off the work-itis.

Been trying to upload a few pictures, but this "Hot-spot capture" ain't real great, even dial-up might be better…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Arlin, i really enjoyed spending time with my boy while he was here, wish i could help on the turning thing but dont know hardle anything on them but there are some good turner on here


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlin,
Wish I could help with the lathe advice….
But, as a newbie turner, my advice would be useless.
Good luck on your search & glad you are able to be in the shop!!!

Eddie,
I have the same DC….
You should consider replacing the (5 micron) bag filter with a better filter.
Wynn Enviromental has canister filters, I went with the NANO.
http://wynnenv.com/products-page/woodworking-filter-pricing/
Although, being in a warm clime, you could always vent outside & do away with the filter.
Unless you run the air conditioner???

I built a Thein Top Hat and did the "Hot Rod" modification.
I even ducted most of the shop. You can see it all in my "Dungeon to Lair" blog.


----------



## JL7

Got it Randy…...sapwood or heartwood?

Gene - since Dave hit the big time (and smokin' that pipe) he thinks he can do whatever he wants…....he probably stayed at the Holiday Inn besides…...

Lucas - have to agree with Eddie…...stick with the job you like…...but making some extra $$ is always a bonus. Some folks get weird when you throw the "I got other offers" thing around…..only you can decide that one…...

Eddie - nice trip back to 1981 there….I had top get the bean bag chair out the closet for that one…........

Randy beat me to the punch with the filter suggestion…..but have to agree, you don't want that cloth filter inside the shop…......

Arlin, sorry, I'm not the lathe expert either, but sorry to here about your neck. Hope it improves my friend.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..ducting really isn't that hard to do and you'll appreciate it a bunch when you don't have to always change hoses…...

Cool new video Dave…....SMOKIN' actually….....


----------



## bandit571

test









FINALLY!

Glued up a box last night


----------



## lightcs1776

Broke wife's first pen … never again will I try to take the twist piece back out. She was gracious about it.

Arlin, I don't have any answer for you, but do hope your neck heals well.

Bandit, looks good. Your getting closer to completion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
They do make pen disassembly tools.
I don't have any, so I can't say they are good, useful or worth the investment or not.

Bandit,
That chest won't hold anything securely….
There's no bottom, the stuff will just fall out!
Plus, there's no top….
Dust, dirt and spilled liquids (like stolen Mountain Dews) would be a problem!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, she won't need a disassembly tool if I keep my mitts off it. But thanks. I will, however, be ordering a pen assembly tool as the clamp idea just isn't the easiest way to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I've been assembling my pens in a bench vice. One just has to be careful and make sure the parts are aligned and proceed slowly and adjust alignment as needed.


----------



## bandit571

Bottom is installed, working on a top right now. [email protected] 1×6 x 28" ROUGH sawn Walnut planks. Been surfacing them with handplanes this evening. I could get two boards S4S in the time it takes for ONE photo to load here. Got all three done S4S right now. About 1" at least of being wide enough ( front to back) so a Pine accent strip will be added.

Wearing out both me , and a lot of these planes. AStill have ONE spare jack plane I could use…

As for me? Working on a sixth Mountain Dew, may have to raid a Vermont cooler, if this keeps up..

Still have to build a saw til ala C Schwarz, and a tray or two. Not sure which will weigh more, the tools going into this, or the box itself…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy ,do you know what modle # and dose the kit have all the components needed , i looked at your blogs some good one but didnt see the one on the filter change


----------



## lightcs1776

Bench vice is great idea. I'll given it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Test









A Bottom installed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,

Sorry, I guess I didn't go into any detail on the filter upgrade.

I have the 35A274*NANO* kit. It comes with everything needed for the install (I added some weather stripping).
http://wynnenv.com/wp-content/uploads/35A-Filter-Instructions.pdf
Since you have to call them, to place an order, just tell them you have the HF 2HP DC unit and they will set you up right. They are extremely pleasant to deal with and very helpful!!!

I highly recommend the NANO, but price may sway you towards a less efficient and costly filter medium.


----------



## bandit571

Test









fit of the three rough sawn boards for a top. Will be adding two Pine strips to get the right width, front to back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening - the box is looking good Bandit.

Snow, snow and more snow here. Too tired to post pictures, but the snow in the backyard is up to the monkey bars on the swing set. Crazy. Everything was at a standstill here, but it was good day. We all went snowshoeing in the woods and then hit the driveway once the plow had gone by.

Did make it into the shop. Ready to assemble the tie racks, possibly tomorrow.

Arlin - sorry but I don't own a lathe and know less than nothing about them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Looking good….
I'll drink a Mountain Dew, to toast it's completion….
So please hurry, I'm thirsty!!!

*74*,
I think you are WRONG….
You do know what a lathe is for, don't you?
That is MORE than nothing!!!


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, I agree with the previous comments, I have no desire to go backwards in life. My current job is great, (except the hours).

Nice chest bandit.
Nice dust sucker eddie.
Good to see you pop in arlin.
and ditto for everyone else.

I watched Dave's chest build on youtube today and talked to William about a possible project.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: at the rate I'm going through Mountain Dewskis, you won't have any left fot the toast..

Might get something done tomorrow, have the day off. Work next Tuesday, and Wed nights. Then two more days off…

Might hit the 50s this week…...can you say FLOODING???

All but one of the jack planes got used today, even Junior got some work in. The one left is a 95 year old Ohio Tool Co. #5c , saving it for some other work…


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, awesome video. Took me a while to get to watch it. Used to listen to their music all the time.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, not sure of your set up but if you could put that DC outside of the shop it would be best: no noise, fine dust that gets thru the bag won't be in your shop. The chip separator I made is quick, simple, and cheap. (and it sits next to the DC in the shop garage).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody ever heard of Sunday delivery from the USPS???

Had a package delivered today. It even was posted on it that it was Sunday delivery…..


----------



## DIYaholic

NOPE!!!
Marty,
That makes you special!!!


----------



## KTMM

When I had a d/c I bought the rockler modular fitting and hose. Worth the bucks. I have to second the put it outside idea though. I had a delta model that was good at spreading the fine dust really well.

On another note, I'm redesigning my tool chest again…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hidey-ho nubber dubbers!

Up early to plow so giggling girls could GO HOME :^)

I'm into my next shop improvement project, which is to re-mount my ceiling air filter in such a way as to absorb the vibration so it doesn't shake the floor above and make so much racket. This involved milling little mounting plates out of 1/8" AL plate. In the end, I'll have doubled up plates with 1" of foam sandwiched in-between.

While I have the filter down I'll put up a missing section of sheet rock in the ceiling.

Need to hit the early as it's off to the salt mines tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, Your going to miss the days of giggling girls … mark my words. Trace Adkins sings a song called "Your Going to Miss This" and he is so right.

Lucas, a job that is enjoyable to work is much better than a high paying one, once the bills are paid.

I had a great family day today. No snowman as it was too cold for the snow to pack together for a Olaf (from the movie Frozen). So, we built a room in the snow, just high enough for the 11 year old to sit in.

Time for sleep, and an order placement with PSI. Yep, anything that will help her, she will get. So, a few more things as she (Sherry) really enjoyed working through pen turning.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow forecasted for tonight….
So, I get to sleep in….
I hope!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy will call them tomorrow

Andy and Lucas out side is where im going to try to put it thanks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks -

Doe must have slept in past 4am today.

If you haven't checked out the top three, you have to. I've never laughed that hard this early in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning People & even Marty,

*74*,
That was funny.
Regarding laughing that hard in the morning….
That is why I avoid mirrors!!!

A tad chilly this morning at -1°, supposed to warm up to 18°….
Can you believe that we are to get more snow tomorrow???
Only 1" -3", but still a PIA!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, I can believe it. We're getting snow on Tuesday, and snow on Wednesday. Our senior dog was not impressed yesterday with how much snow he had to get through to get to his 'spot'….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Speaking of mirrors Randy, you've successfully dodged the picture topic for quite some time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not a "Dodger", they're in Los Angeles….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, but you are a dodger…….. the artful photo dodger. The dodgy dodger. Dodger codger? Roger dodger?

Oh my - off to work I go.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Chris, I use a bench vice for pressing pens. I seems to have better control with the screw tightening assembly than I would think I would with a lever type system most pen presses have. 
I have a pen disassembly set and feel, in my opinion, that it's a waste of money. I've never successfully disassembled a pen. I have destroyed every one I tried. 
For filling cracks and holes, I ise super thin CA. Thick just doesn't get down into the hole or crack well enough, and usually just sits near the surface until dry. 
I pack the crack or hole with saw dust (or coffee grounds, or grits, or other things. I'm still working my imagination on that topic). Anyway, pack it with sawdust. Saturate it with super thin CA. The super thin will soak in deep. If it's a really deep hole, you may have to stop, allow some that has soaked deep dry, and add more. Actually, in large or deep holes, I'll often pack thin layers, add glue, pack more and keep going till I build it up higher that the surface. 
Next, allow the glue five or ten minutes to dry. Then turn and sand to finish. As you sand the area with the CA glue, it may sometime get a real chalky look. Don't worry. As you sand on up to the buffing grits, the chalkiness will disappear and it will be clear.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I was laying in bed last night thinking about the pieces you recently glued up. 
Yes, when Lisa is at work and I'm lying awake, I often think about my friend's wood. 
What else am I going to do?
I haven't kept up with the clues and such you've given, but I was thinking. 
Those glue ups would make some nice rolling pins for the kitchen.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, I checked out the magazine article you pointed me to last night. 
That is a monster lathe. 
I would love to built one. 
Did you read the specs?
I may have difficulty finding a 3 1/2" spindle.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and now there is light ,didnt realize how badly i needed new shop light till i put these up last nite man its like day light , shop is still a mess waiting for my brother to come and wire it up for 220 ,and add new plugs , but getting there


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm so sorry….
With the new lighting….
That is one less excuse for the OPPS!!! ;^)

BTW: If you are going to install the DC outside, I would build a Thein Top Hat and eliminate the filter all together (I wouldn't even use the original collection ring & bag filter). That is, if you can have the fines exhausted to the great outdoors? The considerations being, nearness of neighbors, location of exhaust, IE: you don't want the fines ending up in front of an open window, on the porch, etc…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Randy even with the lights i still have lots of OPPS es ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I'll have to check the top three. I always find this an odd part of the site. I was taught manners, so I reply to folks who post on my projects. I don't think the top three should count the original project poster when tallying the counts.

William, fantastic information, as always. Greatly appreciated.

Randy, it's only cold if you step outside. Stay inside. You'll be warmer.

Eddie, good lighting is a great asset. It's on my list of things to pick up today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I must venture outside….
Got a few properties to clean up!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## HamS

Been a busy and expensive weekend. I have been working on milling moldings and trim work for our renovation and was rounding over a board in the router table. I saw the router start to turn in the base and before I could get it shut off it fell out through the base gouging it horribly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
That is a total bummer. 
I can't really picture the incident, but glad you weren't hurt!

Gotta go….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra that was funny .had a ole girl friend over the other day and she was reading back on some post of this tread ,while i was working on my drum sander 
she said i think most of the one here are crazy and that 74 year old lady is amazing doing woodwork like she dose .
said Marty was cute and loved William said Andy and Rex were the only sane ones here 
asked me if stumpy was on medication LOL 
i didnt tell her you are not 74 it just keeps me amused to let her think it anyways


----------



## Doe

Rob, Congratulations!

Arlin, I wish I had more info. Good luck.

Sandra, nope. I was up just before 4. And it's a holiday today too. I was trying to sort out my emails to unsubscribe junk I didn't need anymore, read some online magazines, do daily extreme Sudoku puzzle, take pictures of my walnut entry, do laundry, and plan next steps for the automata thing-bob-diddle, twirling fishy thing, and shut the box idea. Time for a nap, or more coffee (lost count of those).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra that was funny, top 3 project,.had a ole girl friend over the other day and she was reading back on some post of this tread ,while i was working on my drum sander 
she said i think most of the ones here are crazy and that 74 year old lady is amazing doing woodwork like she dose .
said Marty was cute and loved William said Andy and Rex were the only sane ones here 
asked me if stumpy was on medication LOL 
i didnt tell her you are not 74 it just keeps me amused to let her think it anyways


----------



## lightcs1776

Just how did Sandra get to be called 74 anyhow???

Randy, I hear you. Sometimes work has to be done.

Ham, glad you weren't hurt by the router bit. It's lousy to have it gouged, but better it than you.

Doe, I'd love to see a picture of the entry.

Eddie, the lady is right … there are a lot of nutty folks on this thread. One of the reasons I like it so much.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, unless you are extremely short on space, I'd remove the bags and caster base and just shoot it out side. Either way, ya gotta put a hole in the wall. With a trashcan separator and wannabe Thien lid, I get very little dust outside. Saves you having to build a protective shed for the DC unit.


----------



## HamS

Been trying to post this for an hour.

The bright side is I have to buy a new router.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Thanks so much for alerting us to the Daily Top Three for today. I've never seen such beautifully intricate work. I can only hope I can someday attain 1/4 of his mastery of the medium. I only wish he'd have talked more about his finishing process. Such depth of color has to be hard to achieve.

Ham, my sympathies. EDIT Just saw the pic. Very scary!!

eddie, Got a kick out of your ex'es reading of this thread. Wonder what the NSA thinks?

I'm pissed! Last night one of our pups got on my chair and got ahold of my favorite corncob pipe and chewed the stem off. Phyl's pissed, too. They (specific culprit unidentified) grabbed a large spool of her thread and made a holy mess of it. Gobs of knarled thread all over and an unrecognizable pile of splinters that was once a spool. It was a special color that she had been using for a special quilt. 
And, here we thought they could be trusted.

Dave, I didn't read it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gene think thats the way im going to go, got a lid top and trash can like that already although my can has been caved in a few time s had it hooked up to my shop vac and when the thing got stopped up it just sucked till the trash can caved in ,beat it back out still use it but it looks like its a been beat to hell and back


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham sorry to hear of the mishap but your right can get a new one now i always try to use the large shank router bit they seem to not break as often and less vibration


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not really doing any building right now just looking at my toys waiting for some plugs to be installed but heres my contribution 
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3652


----------



## JL7

Morning all…...

Marty sends his love…....says that LJ's has rendered his computer useless…..

Ham…..that is really scaring stuff there….glad it wasn't you that got chewed up. I'm going to double check the routers right now.

74 - that is a bunch of snow…..you know the snow isn't that bad if you didn't have to move it. But the dogs with low ground clearance really have to adjust….....

Doe….LOL…..sounds like a busy day!

William…...not sure what to say about what you think about in bed…..I'm flattered and freaked out !! Thanks for the rolling pin idea, but too late for these blanks unless there's a market for 4" rolling pins…...

Eddie…..you suck.

Gene…..Puppies Gone Wild…...you might want to think about this:

https://www.dropcam.com/


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I resisted the urge and was eagerly awaiting your reply to William. It was worth the wait.

And, thanks for the link, but it only happens after we are in bed asleep. Damned dogs!


----------



## JL7

Gene…...the puppies may need to learn the words…."kennel up!"


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..you got me curious after reading your new review…..and this is hilarious!

*Bawcomville *********************************** Christmas Parade:*


----------



## StumpyNubs

What the heck am I going to do with all these toilet wax rings I stocked up on before Y2K? Mustache Mike has a solution in this week's video tip.


----------



## Gene01

Damn! We're gonna have to reschedule our visit to eddie's for next Christmas. 
"Hope I can catch me some toilet paper"....priceless. 
Think I saw eddie in that bus. Or, was he that guy harassing the crowd?


----------



## HamS

Before I watch the video, does it involve mustaches?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll. Need to check out the videos later….

One property clean up DOWN…
One to GO….
Lunch break….

should be a short workday.
Maybe a 1/2 hour clean up….
then replace one screw, on a snow blower.

TTFN….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats just a few blocks from my place ,thats the paper mill in the back ground , its a lot of fun and draws a lot of folks , if you got wheels and a trailer its in there ,mostly just regular folks on a budget but they are creative ,think its the only parade where they trow out turnip greens thats the prize catch after the parade is over can go home and cook em and eat . its has grow into a big event here its really pretty cool and there are as many kids enjoying it as growups , if ever this way its a trip to watch and you have a place to stay while here

Gene that bus was funny they didnt show it but had one with Santa in a out house and he was trowing toilet papar


----------



## Doe

Chris, here it is: Walnut Ornament. My chances of winning are two, slim and none. The competition is fierce.

Ok, here I am. If William can have his picture with a helmet so can I, but if William shows a picture of his handsome mug with his good lady wife, I might reconsider. Geez, I look stupid. Old and stupid. A welding helmet would have looked better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Only photo I have on the phone with me in it. 
That's me and Lisa with our daughter Myrtis on the night of her graduation. 
That's the best you're gonna get from me for now.

Jeff, I am glad that joke did not go unnoticed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i can hear William now the boy has lost his mind  out of my tools the card scraper is used a lot and the routers really like em, but i use a ROB sander a lot and they make a lot of dust , its just that i got about two years of back pay and this is probable my only shot at getting some good tools ,nothing wrong with building tools i have them and saw a band saw that William made that was as strong and steady as any ive seen not sure i have the skills yet ,but if possible its good to buy em then you can use that time building stuff , this is Sandras fault


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This is a more recent one, but my phone insists on posting some photos sideways. 
Happy now stumpy?
Now don't blame me if the internet explodes. You asked for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't blame it on Sandra. 
Eddie has lost his mind.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great pics William 
you are right i lost it a long time ago


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, you inspired me to fix the lighting over my wife's lathe. My 11 year old helped


----------



## DIYaholic

Rather than a 1/2 hour clean up….
It took a full hour!!!
Not too bad really….
It's just that shoveling starts to really bother my shoulder.

I have to track down the proper screw for the snow blower….
Shouldn't be to difficult….
Unless the snow gods decide to mess with me!!!

Eddie,
That is correct, you can't loose….
What you don't have!!!

BTW: You (& *74*) SUCK!!!

Doe & William,
Great pictures….
Don't try pressure me too much….
I'll find mine eventually!!!

Gotta go search the interweb for the manual for the snow blower….
To see what screw I need.

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

I really got to clean up this mess and find a place for these scraps


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe, you wear a face shield with style! Tattoos and piercings are soooo 2013. We can call it Industrial Chic.

Chris - we were talking about nicknames a while ago and I said the only nickname I ever had was '1974' from the drill sergeant. He used to call me that and say that it was a dark, dark year. It was the year women were allowed in the RCMP. 1974 got shortened to 74 and there you have it. My first official nickname.

Eddie, I laughed out loud at the comment


----------



## DamnYankee

Today is mine and my wife's 18th wedding anniversary. Only a really special woman would consider a weekend out of town to support her husband running a marathon "suitable" celebration


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## StumpyNubs

*Happy Anniversary to Damn and Mrs Yankee!*


----------



## ssnvet

Happy anniversary Rob.

74 is now 74 years old…. Oh my! We should get some good mileage out of that one :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Anniversary to the whole Damn Family , great pic Rob and congrats


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris good light make a whole lot of difference , it makes seeing small detail a lot more better


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Shameless. You better keep her.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture Rob.

You too William, but I've already seen your mug.

For 74 years of age, I look FABULOUS! Not a day over 44

Eddie - let me know how you like the Festool. Don't forget - plug the sander into the dust extractor in the front of it. Then plug the dust extractor into the outlet. And then, magic…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Congrats….
On the completion of the marathon &....
The anniversary of landing a great woman!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Glad you got your back pay….
Glad you are getting a "Dream Shop"....
However, please remember (& this is IMPORTANT!!!)....
Wood cost money, so don't spend every penny on great machines!!!
Save some & get yourself some fantastic wood for some awesome projects!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Anniversary, Rob and Mrs. Rob. Wishing you another 18 years and then some.

Doe and William, both of you have great pictures. Nice to put faces to names.

Sandra, thanks for the explanation.

Good afternoon of family time, even though I lost in Monopoly.

Now that the lathe is well lit and the wife has the tools to do great things, I'll begin working on plans for workshop storage.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Anniversary, DY.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Just wanted to let you know….
I finally got a chance to read your "Intro to Bowl Turning" tutorial blog series.
Great job & THANK YOU!!!


----------



## JL7

Whew…..William was just BS'ing….....BTW…......you look better sideways….. 

Really Eddie…..You two?? This thread is officially out of my price range…....You *REALLY* suck now…

All BS aside - that is the best sander money can buy…..that I know of…....Enjoy it my friend…..and that *********************************** parade is clearly a good time…...

Happy anniversary Rob…...well done….

More snow patrol here today…....sigh…..


----------



## gfadvm

We have got to do one of those *********************************** parades here!

eddie, Now Sandra will be the only friend you've got! Us commoners are getting left behind in a cloud of Festool dust!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, Eddie and I will make a fine pair. There may be an issue with the bandsaw in the kitchen however…


----------



## Momcanfixit

The blankety-blank tie cubbies are nearing completion. While I'm not crazy about the color, they actually look better than this picture. Need to finish the frame tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

"The blankety-blank tie cubbies…."

Sandra,
That's just like a 74 year old….
to self censor their language!!!


----------



## JL7

"The blankety-blank tie cubbies…."

Sandra…..no worries, they are looking great. Remember…...it's all good for the learning experience…..AND they look great….

I agree that I would never stain the Maple…..but don't discount what you've put into this project….. Can't wait to see the finish….


----------



## ssnvet

Ello mates,

Kids are on winter break…. Which I'm pretty sure is totally a New England thing (time off to go skiing). To bad they've made skiing into a high dollar event though. I used to love it but can't see spending that kind of $$ on a play day. I may put in for a vacation day on Friday though, and take the gang ice skating though. That's more our speed.

Eddie, glad to see you getting some nice equipment… Hope you don't have a hang over in the morning though :^p

Bandit…. I like the contrasting light and dark colors.

Randy…. Are you afraid 74 is going to recognize you from the wanted posters? Have out with the mug shot man!

Hey guess what? It's gonna snow again tomorrow :^o Imagine that! Who'd of thunk it?

Worked late tonight and watched a movie with the kids. No motivation left to put up sheet rock in the shop.

Sipping a cold one and heading to You Tube to see what Stumpy and Mike have been up to.


----------



## JL7

Speaking of band saw…..I had some good shop time today until the big saw went wanky…..cutting some 3" hard maple, the blade just went crooked…....Found the home made lower guide in the dust separator….

I really loathed the idea of rebuilding this guide!! Glad I found it….......

Another reason Eddie to have a chip separator!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Calling for snow here too.

As for Randy - I think he might be a chick. Real name is BRANDY. Yeah that's it.

Falling asleep already. Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

But is he a "fine girl" who serves "whiskey and wine"?


----------



## JL7

I'll definitely stay away from the Randy/Brandy debate…..but just an idea…

Maybe replace the:

ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~

With a:

*xoxo*


----------



## JL7

On a different note….

Gary, you've been pretty quiet for awhile…..hope you are feeling better…..let us know…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting here LMAO, as I watch the Olympics….
And reading all your comical posts….


----------



## ssnvet

Any one else have a commute that feels like this?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, starting to do better. Recovery wasn't going according to schedule. Lots of unexplained pain. Thought they were going to have to go back in. Made a turn for the better yesterday so maybe things will go well now. Thanks for asking. 
Wasn't making many comments. Being in a bad mood from the pain, I was afraid I wouldn't be friendly…


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Sorry the recovery isn't going according to plan….
But more sorry for your pain!!!
Hope the turn around is a lasting one.


----------



## JL7

Gary, like Brandy (or Randy?) said, sorry to hear about the pain….and hopefully no more surgery…..

Always appreciate your humor and real world view of our "normal" lives…....stay good…


----------



## JL7

The best is next…..


----------



## JL7

Gold.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes won't stay open….
I think they are trying to tell me something….

NYTOL,

*xoxo*


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, hope things go smoother from here out.

Time to close my eyes.

Night everyone.


----------



## Doe

Eddie, you suck.

Ham, you thinking of Festool for your new router to join the royal family?

William, it's really nice to see your faces. Rats, I need to get a helmetless picture now. I think I need at least 6 months.

Sandra, you're just trying to make me feel better. Thanks. Can't wait to see the finished cubbies. Are you still with the RCMP?

Rob, happy belated anniversary

Gary, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,
To all the faces of Stumpyville….

I had to get up early to check the weather….
Hadn't even had time for the caffeine to take effect….
I saw some flakes….
No, not Marty & Eddie!
The frozen white [email protected]!!!

May not be that bad. Only a dusting up to 3"....
I really hoping for just the dusting!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin yall , 
Gary got you in my prayers for a good recovery pain is so hare to deal with , spring is not far off and hopefully it will be behind you

i remember Randy did have a picture way back there a few thousand post seemed like i remember he looked like David Hasselhoff of knight rider but im not sure he may look like David his daddy too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary if you need me to come over there and give you a hand i can its not that far ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt be careful on that slippery sloop to work will pray for traveling Grace for ya .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got these new tool and no electric plugs yet i just sit and look at em it kinda like having cigarettes and no lighter Ezekial dont care for the festool just because i was petting it last nite .


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Folks.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William got a present i want to give you ,going to come your way soon ill call first ,i just got to get some help to put it on my trailer ,may need some help unloading it when i get there


----------



## HamS

No Festooned in my future. I did buy a Martin though. It is about the same extravagance in the guitar world. I decided on the Dewalt router. I read some reviews that the QC on the Porter Cable was a problem recently. It may be a mistake but we'll see.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ham Martin is one of the best guitars out there ,played one once r twice and they are sweet instruments frets were so easy use


----------



## HamS

That is what swayed me. I played a Martin, a Gibson and a Taylor. Miss J was listening for me without knowing which one I was playing and she said it was the smoothest she had ever heard me play. It is really amazing how well it speaks too. I was very disappointed with the Gibson. It was a third more and not nearly as easy to play or did it sound good either.


----------



## DIYaholic

At this historic time….
What with *74* & Eddie being indoctrinated….
I believe Rex & Stumpy started the Fooltool cultisism!!!
Didn't they both get the Festool sanding block???


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that Marty broke the interweb portal….
AGAIN!!!

The wormhole has closed…
There's my post!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, you aren't supposed to pet the tools. 
People will look at you about the same way they do when I see beautiful woods in a store and sit down ad start whispering sweet nothings to it while caressing it with love and affection.

What you got?
I can get it unloaded whatever it is. 
If possible, I can take it apart and put it back together again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William got that big Crafstman on the back porch ,its suppose to run, i remember you were want to restore it ,its a beast and now have two other bandsaws and really need the room on the porch to set up a station for my miter saw .its old made when they made stronger stuff i researched it i think its a 50s model and was gave to me so im just passing it on i know you and it will be brought back to life ,ill make a platform for it i got some wheels around here somewhere to get there its very heavy even got a foot break on it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie 
Please check you messages here on Lumberjocks.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers and Nubbettes (Brandy included :^o),

Snow this evening, snow tomorrow night….. The heck with global warming, this is more like the dawning of a new ice age.

Todays news…. Dewalt DCS391B 20V MAX Cordless Lithium-Ion 6-1/2 in. Circular Saw (Bare Tool, Runs on the same batteries as my drill & driver set. )








I've been ogling it for a month and fondled one at Home Depot over the weekend and was quite impressed with how light it is. CPO had the best price, and then 15% off Prez. Day sale, and then free shipping cause it was my first order… and I, and I … I gave into a moment of weakness an boredom last night & bought it! My wife and I have agreed that any purchase over $100 is a joint decision…. so at $94 I technically was in bounds.

Bad Matt…. very bad, bad, bad. :^o

Now I need to get the moratorium on building projects lifted so I can build a 3 season porch this summer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet saw Mike , Dewalt makes some fine stuff got the 18 v and works great but sometimes wish it had a little more hump 20 v will be a strong one


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Anything with the name Martin is good…..

Brandi, Where's that selfie???


----------



## Gene01

Mornin,
Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## Gene01

*STUMPY*,
I need a new one. If MM has any spares, have him send me one.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Really hope you get to feeling better, soon.

Gotta drive 20 mi. to town and get a haircut. But first a survey of the shop to see if I need anything that I can get at ACE. 
Sand paper..Check
Screws..Check
Wax rings..Check
Festool..nope


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You are correct…. you' re a bad boy!
For punishment, the saw will be taken from your use for exactly the warranty period!!!
Just send it to me & I'll return it, at the appropriate time!!!

Marty,
I'm afraid to break my new phone, taking a selfie….
If I do take a selfie, should it be in the "Congressman Anthony Weiner" style???

Gene,
I can send you another wax ring….
As soon as I take out the one in service and replace it….
I'll send it to you!!!

Got some work errands to run, before the snow accumulates….


----------



## HamS

Matt,
I got a cordless circular saw with my cordless drill and was very unhappy with it. It cuts luan fine, but four or five tubafores will do in the battery. I have the PC 18th system. Hopefully the 20v will work better. I am very happy with the PC drill and the jig saw.


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…. 20 v is a marketing schpeel for their new 18 v LI battery system.

You'll notice all the brands now have the exact same style battery packs, and they get the better ergonomics on the handle because there's no longer a stem on the battery pack going up there.

Apparently DeWalt is continuing production of their existing 18 v stem style…. which is good for all the gazillions of contractors out there who have their $$ invested in that system. 20 v max. refers to the "right off the charger" voltage…. as soon as you plug them in the tool they read 18 v…. It's a bit cheesy, but it does clearly distinguish the two product lines.

Brandy has a Weiner!!! 8^o


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't be a Brandy….
As surely, I would be a Cognac!
More appropriately a Grand Marnier!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Keeping my fingers, toes & eyeballs crossed….
Hoping this dusting of snow, is just that!!!

I'm outta here, for a while….


----------



## DIYaholic

Work errands have been run….
& it was no marathon!!!

Snow fall has amounted to less than squat…
I'm still keeping fingers, toes & eyeballs crossed!!!

Darts are on the agenda for tonight….
That & of course, a few cold ones!!!


----------



## bandit571

BOO!! Been a-slaving away, making a tool crate of some sort


----------



## bandit571

One more?









THis just a small tool chest, to stash a few things


----------



## bandit571

Yep, that is MY circular Saw sitting there. An OLD Craftsman 7-1/4 ALL METAL BEAST.

Insides of the chest are filling up









and another look









In the above photos, you will se a red handle on the leg vise. The OLD Gray one finally stripped out all of it's threads, spreading a nasty bkack powder mess all over things.


----------



## bandit571

Using the local Library's computer today. Have to go to work this evening, and tomorrow evening. Hopefully will have my OWN INTERNET CONNECTIONS back up on Thursday evening, YIPPEE!

Getting to be a long, nasty walk over to the local Library…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Love it! And yes running tire pressure at over 10psi will get you this kind of ride here in Ohio's rust belt. One the plus side, they've only begun to complain about the impending salt shortage, guess they'll have to cut back and let mother nature control the number of freeze thaw cycles. No more tailgating salt out at 1/2" per inch of snow. Just after clearing all the snow off the driveway, along comes the plow and makes a 3' berm I've got to deal with.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I love it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang weather gods have NOT cooperated….
Got about a 1/2" of snow on the ground….
Headed out for a lite salting run…
So much for my mid afternoon nap!!!

TTFN….


----------



## KTMM

Well, if I work through Sunday, it looks like I may have a few big bills paid for…. That would equate to a 96 hour work week…..
I'm still young, I'm still young….....

Nice box bandit. Tie cubby is looking good 74.
I've talked to William about a future project…. Did a little research sourcing parts.


----------



## Gene01

Great looking box, Bandit. Not too up on all the galoot terms. If you keep planes in it, is it a "till"?
I like, I mean REALLY like your tail vise.

Randy, Looks like you are in for some nice weather for the next few days…then look out. Another one is on it's way.

Picked up a floor jack to put it in the trunk of the car for transpoert to son's new garage. I hope I pulled a pec. muscle because if it isn't the cause this pain across my upper chest then I'd better head for the ER.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening, evening all

Supper is in the oven, waiting on Mr. 74 to get home.

Yes Doe, they still have me on the payroll. Despite all the bad press, they do take care of us well when we need it. Any other organization would have me out the door already. I'm on a Gradual Return to Work program. Working between 24-32 hours a week on restricted duties. It's disheartening when I look back on how productive I used to be, but I"m trying hard to ease up on myself.

Bandit - love the tool chest. And since I hate making drawers, that may be just the thing.

Gary - hope you're feeling better. Nothing like 2 steps forward and three back.

I'm going to start a Festool Pride parade.

Oh yeah, and now I have to go look up Congressman Weiner.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening, Sandra. Word of advice, you don't want to know anything about that former congressman. Some things are just better off going out into the great unknown.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Chris

Oh. Just read about him. You're right. 
But Randie - I'll see your Anthony Weiner and raise a Rob Ford, mayor of Toronto.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, we all have problems in our politicians.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow - hadn't seen this before

Tom Brokaw explaining Canada to Americans. Cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Late day salting run is done….
Devouring dinner….
Then out to throw some pointed projectiles!!!

Gotta go to a lecture about Canada/Canadians….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Great video….
I remember seeing a report about how gracious your countrymen were to the rerouted 9-11-01 air travelers.
Kudos to Canada!!! Yeah, we all know how polite Canadians are and apparently hospitable!!!

With 90% within 100 miles of the USA border, it begs a question….
Are you a 90%'er or are you one of the "Crazy 10%'ers"???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm outta here….
I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit thats a sweet tool chest ,holds a lot of tools and see all em, no looking for them


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: I won my first 601 game…


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome …. what's a 601 game???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William came by ,had a good time , good luck on the rebuild know its going to be great.good seeing you my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

601 congrads Randy , i knew you could do it , what did you do ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thanks , it was awesome


----------



## gfadvm

70 and sunny here today!

Gary, Really sorry to hear about your set back. I know the no posts when yer cranky thing but keep us posted. We don't need another MIA like Roger.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…......you're welcome…..just a little somethin….it's cool you and William got to hang out today….nice…did you double check to make sure he didn't mistakenly take the Festool….?

Gene - you need to stay healthy my friend…..hope it's nothing..

Gary - any improvement today?

Really nice tool chest there Bandit.

Randy - seems like I've played 901 before…..is that right? Maybe you need to get your buddies to snap a photo of you next to the dartboard for proof!

Cool vid 74…..sometimes we take it for granted that we have cool neighbors…

On the Anthony Weiner versus Rob Ford thing…....Rob Ford definitely wins for the pure entertainment factor, hands down. If you're ever having a bad day, just YouTube Rob Ford and it will cheer you right up!


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy, *40 WONDROUS degrees* here today and maybe tomorrow too…....pure paradise! 

Then blizzard warning for Thursday and cooler temps for the weekend…......


----------



## ssnvet

Oh boy…. it's really snowing hard… started at ~2:30 pm and we had 4" by the time I left work. Most main roads had just had one pass of a plow truck and the side roads hadn't been touched. I got my car off of the street, but had to abandon it down at the end of the drive way…. More than 10" down now and it's still coming.

I checked the snow load calculations for my pole barn and I should be good for 60 lb/sf. But the shed has got me worried.

Ugh… this is going to take some time to clear away… even with my trusty tractor and 5' snow blower working well again.

I'm tired just thinking about it. Where's Brandy when you need her ;^)

Bandit… the chest turned out very nice. Are you going to put any finish on it?


----------



## JL7

*ISH* Matt…....no rest for the wicked this year. BTW, I'm pretty sure I'll be busy on "shoveling the roof" day…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i showed it to him but he wouldn't touch it said i need to take it out of the glass display its in


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello this evening. Been having a heck of a time getting any sleep at night, so finally caved and took a 'sleep aid'. Hope it works. I've tried the alcoholic sleep aids. I sleep, but then wake up with a headache.

ZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Eddie.

Night, Sandra. Hope you're able to sleep.

Hoping you are starting to heal up better, Gary.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Had to lie down for a while. 
Then I got busy researching my new toy.

It is a craftsman 18" band saw. 
Made between 1955 and 1958. 
Made to work as a wood cutting saw, or change to a 28:1 ratio pulley on the other side if the gearbox and cut metal. 
17" depth of cut. 
12.5" resaw capacity. 
Uses a 132" blade up to one inch wide. 
Wired for 220. It can be required for 110, but I'm wondering if this beast does need 220. Manual I found says that at 110 it will pull 15 amps without a load on it. 
This thing is a BEAST!

I need a few things for it when I get the money. Tires, blade, it's missing the lower blade guide. I will probably make one if I can't find a replacement. 
I hope to slowly but surely completely restore it to it's former glory.

Thank you eddie. 
I feel now like I owe you, BIG TIME.

Now my meds are kicking in and I am going back to bed. 
That trip started being a bit much for me about half way back.

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds great, William. It's a great addition to your workshop. Personally, I think restoring tools is as much fun as woodworking.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you dont owe me anything ,it was in a old shed and they were going to send it to the shredder ,i asked could i have it was going to use it but got this new one and still have a small one too ,i just didnt want it to be shredded .ive not heard it run but its been out of the weather, love to see it rebirth back to it glory days it looks like a war horse at least it weights as much as one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good news brother called going to start the rewiring of the shop tomorrow ,been sitting looking at my band saw and sanders ,just looking and dreaming will soon be able play with my new toys i mean be able to build some stuff


----------



## JL7

Nice score William, and nice gesture Eddie…..lucky you saved it from the shredder, I'm sure William will whip her back in shape…

I have an older Craftsman 18" saw also. Got it real cheap on CL. It uses a 133" blade and the rest of the specs sound about the same. I tuned it up and it cuts swell…...I have homemade (Lignum Vitae) guides, and as i posted last night, one of them got sucked up in the dust collector. The shop is SO dry right now, I think they shrank enough to slip past the set screw…

It's a heavy beast also…..a buddy helped me carry it down the steps, and I loath the day if it ever had to go back up…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, you do realize I would have been happy to let you plug it in over here, right - grin.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Eddie…....you got any more surprises you haven't told us about??


----------



## KTMM

Well, looks like I overpaid my taxes pretty good this year. Now I can't make up my mind if I'm going to fix the house trim and replace the roof, or fix the trim and let somebody else replace the roof…...

If I do the roof, I could justify some new tools, but I'm sure my back will be hating me…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, how about a photo of your beast of a saw. 
The blade on this saw measures 132.5". 
The manual I found says 132". 
The model number on mine is 112.23611
From the research I've done, it was made by parks (more well known for their 20" planers) under the craftsman name.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I will get a photo of this one tomorrow and post it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas 
I plan on setting this craftsman up for my resawing. 
That leaves me with another extra bandsaw (can't give away the old craftsman 12"). 
I plan on using the shop smith head on the wooden resaw saw for the power plant for an upcoming bowl lathe build. 
We could cut down the frame, find a smaller motor, and still set up the wooden saw for your small band saw you've been needing. 
Just a thought.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris if you were closer and wanted it i would have ,William is like you he loves fixin up old tools and knew it would have a home

Jeff about done spent my alloted amount on toosl got one more but its want be here till i get the shop rewired its just to much on me to sit here and look at them and cant play kinda like a cigarette and no lighter 

Lucas thats a hard one ,roofing is a hard job , new tools on the other hand i dont know back may be telling you something


----------



## JL7

William….I'll snap some photos tomorrow…..I'm just guessing, but would say my saw was built in the 80's. It is the European style (?) welded frame design, not cast iron…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … then I would have felt guilty for holding onto your hard earned tools, although it would be cool to have you stop in to use them while your waiting for the electrical to get done. Anyhow, I don't do guilt. I will admit though, I sure wish I was closer to y'all. It would be great to visit. I'll definitely try to stop over there if I ever get deployed again, assuming I have training in Mississippi again.

I am definitely looking forward to seeing how William fixes up the band saw. That's very cool, for both of you. You found a good home for it. I have an old Craftsman 12" that does a great job for me.

Time for me to get some sleep, being on the east coast. Y'all have a great evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

As I said, I won the first 601 (2 points)....
Lost the second! ;^(

Won my first tactics/cricket game (2 points)....
Lost the second!! ;^(

Baseball was very close…
I lost!!! ;^(

As a team we lost the match, 6 - 15!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris i thought you meant the old band saw , went back and read it , lol ,if it was my new ones i would have to move in with yall


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I've only played darts once, in a hotel in Rochester, NY while on military duty. What is 601? I'll be checking for an answer in the morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dang Randy


----------



## lightcs1776

Nope, I am thrilled you gave it to William. He has really gone out of his way to help Sherry in her lathe turning, so I am a bit biased there. Great home for it and I know he will make great things with it.


----------



## JL7

You guys really suck at darts Randy…....I'm guessing you didn't have enough aiming fluid…..


----------



## Doe

It's nice to know that I'm not the only person who pats tools and talks to wood. At least I haven't named any tools yet (although we do have two cars, Sally and Beaky).

Great video Sandra. How far from the border are you? 90% of course. Hope you slept well.

Randy, 90% thanks. We're about an hour from Buffalo around the lake. Bagtown is a crazy 10%er.

Congrats William on the new addition.

Yesterday we watched the Captain America movie and I remembered a song with the same name. Wouldn't you know it, I found it on youtube.

It's getting warmer, for a few days at least. We'll be getting buckets of rain for a couple of days. Yippee!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

8 glorious hours of chemically induced sleep, and I feel somewhat human.

Yup - I'm a 90%. We're about an hour away from the Maine/NB border.

Before bed last night, I went out and tidied up my cut-off cart. And yes, I was mumbling to myself and looking adoringly at the jatoba and walnut pieces.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, you are just wrong!
All tools have to have a proper name. 
How else are they supposed to know who you're talking to when you carry one to the movies or a dinner party?
You must go and name each tool today, lest one of them suffers a serious identity crisis.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, William, I can never let my son see that comment. I've made fun of him ever since he named his car. I could understand if it were a '65 mustang, but it's a 2002 VW Gulf.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra. 
If you're that close to Maine, I need to hear your voice. 
Make a video.

My dad is originally for Augusta Maine. 
He's lived in Georgia long enough though that we consider him a southern boy transplant. 
Either that or he's a spy. Don't know which yet. 
Seriously though. 
He has lived in the south so many years that he talks like he's lived in Georgia his while life. 
I used to laughed so hard though when his sister would call. 
For example, one time mom caught him pulling in the drive and hollered out the door that his sister was on the phone. 
He left the car in front of the house and came talked to her close to an hour. 
When he hung up (now you have to try to read this the way it's typed for anyone who has never heard a Yankee with a strong accent) and said:
Whale, I need to ga ottsides and pock ma ca.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Your son is ok Chris. 
If he loves his car enough to name it, he can't be too bad. 
To him, his VW is his mustang.

We all have out picks for cars. 
I love my trucks. 
Hate any kind of car. 
If it doesn't have a bed, it isn't suitable for me to be driving.

I take that back, there is my dream car. 
Jet black, white interior, '63 corvette stingray split window. 
I fell in love with that car when I was a kid. There was a short lived TV program called stingray.

As much as I love horsepower and big displacement engines though, if I could have any vehicle in the world?
1955 Chevrolet step side with the original straight six and three on the tree.

I'd call it Herman.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice dream car. Of course, it would be in a snow bank if it were driven around here.

I would love a truck, Ford 250 or 350 with a tow package would be great. It just isn't practical since it's 50 miles a day round trip for work. My wife drives the Trailblazer around town, which is our tow vehicle for the camper. The 55 Chevy would be an incredible car. You could even work on it with a standard set of tools instead of all the specialty ones needed for today's cars and trucks.

Edit: oh, and I will still make fun of my boy for naming his VW.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And what does Chevrolet stand for?
Bad morning for me folks. 
Bear with me, I'm all over the place. 
What does Chevrolet stand for?

Cracked head every valve rattling oil leak every time.

GMC
Gotta mechanic coming
Good mechanic's Cadillac

Ford
Found on road dead
First on race day 
F***ed over rebuilt dodge

Dodge
Dad's old dead garage experiment


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't make fun of him for naming his VW Chris. 
Just make fun of him for willingly driving a VW.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying the day gets better for you, William.

As for Chevy, Fords, etc., they all have their issues. I used to have folks argue with me that their favorite maker was better than mine (I've almost always had a used Chevy or Ford, although the '76 Plymouth Volarie with a slant 6 was unstoppable).


----------



## lightcs1776

Now that is an excellent point William! I'll tell him that a mechanic from the beautiful South said that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

VW hasn't made decent vehicles, in my opinion, since the 60's beetles and the 70's micro buses.


----------



## lightcs1776

To be honest, I'm not so sure any of the manufacturers make a good car any more. The whole cafe law implementation killed them. I'm all for good gas mileage, but it pushed them to add too much technology into what should be a fairly simple machine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I done mechanic work for years Chris. 
All vehicle manufacturers had their jewels and their lemons. 
I did though like messing with people. 
I'd do things like get around a die hard chevy guy an start talking trash about Chevys.

From personal experience though, I've owned just about all of them. 
The only manufacturer that I never had good luck with was dodge. 
I don't blame dodge or say their vehicles are bad. 
I just had bad luck with them.

For dependability as a work truck, I've have the best luck out of fords. 
For all out performance one the track or street racing, I've had the best luck out of Chevys. 
The easiest vehicle I've owned to work on was a Volkswagen.

Out of all that though, the vehicle I've owned that I would have to pick as my favorite was not dependable, was a nightmare to work on or get parts for, broke down almost everytime I took it out, went about forty five downhill with your foot on the floor, and was ugly as homemade sin. 
It was a 1962 International Scout with a 152 four cylinder engine and tiny one barrel carburetor.


----------



## KTMM

Or be like me…. BMW…

Bring more wallets
Big man's woman


----------



## HamS

Bayerische Mist Wagon which means Bavarian manure spreader. 
Good morning friends
Coffee is good, like a Miss J kiss:hot wet and sweet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning Lucas and ham.

BMW
Big mechanical worries


----------



## superdav721

Go watch this


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Ya missed a spot…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ham, Now that's an appropriate name for BMW. Not because of quality, but for it's heritage.
I've called some tools and vehicles many names. None appropriate to a family friendly forum like this one.

Chest a bit sore this AM. But only on the left side. Yesterday, the pain was across the chest and especially at the sternum. Probably just pulled muscles.

Headed for Tucson in 15 minutes. Be gone for 5 days.

See ya'll later.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've never been one to want a fancy car, so BMW type vehicles have never been my thing. If I had millions in the bank, I'd own a 1950's Ford truck. Can't afford the gas with the current commute.

Enjoy the trip, Gene. Safe travels.


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…...

Happy travels Gene…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Watched your video, Dave. Perfect for a Stumpy thread.


----------



## ssnvet

I've never had the luxury of owning a car or truck that I loved enough to name (though I miss my F150 with the 5 on the floor and the 300 L6 so much I wish I had named it).

I've only named two machines…. My '71 Honda XL 250 motorcycle is Bessie when she runs (and b!#@% when she doesn't …. I had to push it 5 miles home once). And my blue New Holland 1720 tractor, used to clear our property, build the house and harvest firewood, is named Babe (of course).

Dream cars…. '69 RS or SS Camaro or a '70 SS Chevelle.

Dave…. you obviously need to pay more attention to Safety Dan and less to the Big Choparoo.

Would I be a total dirt bag if I made an excuse to bow out of attending my FIL's BD gig down in Brockton, MA this year? (I went the last two years).

Today is the Grand Opening of the new Harbor Freight in South Portland, ME, and I'm sitting here at the salt mine, missing out on all the door busters. What's up with that?


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Rob…. legs hurt?


----------



## ssnvet

But the sign says "Don't feed the trolls"


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' to ye, Bums!

helper came up this morning at work, said the Granulator/grinder was making some funny bangin' noises, then it stopped. Went over to find one broken bolt laying under the cutter head. Replace bolt. Start the machine, NADA! WTF?? Tore the machine down, found a second bolt ( 14mm x 4" long) all chewed up, and jammed HARD inside the cutter. Asked her IF she saw anything go up the conveyor. NO, but I just got back from my break… "Did the Metal detector alarm?" No….Ok. This was about one hour before time to go home…...Bummer. Needed to replace the three knives that bolt chewed up, day shift can do that.

Finish MIGHT get put on the toy chest, er….Tool Chest this weekend. Have to go and BUY a can, first…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
Gene pray for you to have traveling Grace

Dave that was funny and love watching Chads videos

SPAMER ALERT ,SPAMER ALERT


----------



## DamnYankee

Actually legs doing alright. Monday I went for a 5 mile walk with the wife and dog to loosen the legs up. Yesterday, with no distance of speed in mind had a pretty good 4 mile run. Could have run further but chose to take it easy. Plan on running again later today, hopefully, a bit faster…got a fitness test in 3 weeks, so gotta get my speed back.


----------



## superdav721

Boo ! Back


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave you have made it to the big time my friend. 
Now I want to start seeing you dance at the end of your videos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's a photo of the beast Jeff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As soon as I can I want to run a wire and make sure the motor runs. 
After sorting that out I need to faniggle how to afford some new tires and a blade. 
Currently though I need to finish this refurb job first.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit what size granulator are you running, what are you grinding? I used to work in a plastics recycling facility and all we did was PET, it was rough needless to say on the machines.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, William. Looking forward to seeing your work on it.

Rob, I'm in the same boat, but APFT is a little further away. I've got six weeks and really have to get running (not a fan).


----------



## JL7

Probably safer to keep the saw this ways William:










Looks like it's in pretty good shape….....nice score!


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William see she made it , love to see the bench when you get thur ,


----------



## JL7

William, something for you to consider since you have so many bandsaws….

Remove the table so you pick-up a little extra resaw capacity and then build a sliding table in front of the saw so you can be cool like Andy and saw your own logs…...It takes a little tweaking to get the drift angle right, but works well.

These are photos from a few years back:



















You could make the sliding table from angle iron and roller blade wheels or whatever….not rocket science….


----------



## JL7

Cool bench William….what's the story there??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave have you sold those Paul Sellers books yet ,interested in them if you still got em ,had a set and lost em some where along the way


----------



## JL7

William, I bought the new tires here (the orange ones) $40/pair. The blue ones are sold "each" so twice the price!

http://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsawacc.htm#1758


----------



## bandit571

Right now, we run two very different "grinders' for the PET. One for bottles only, the other was for another type of plastic, but was pressed into service when the old Rapide one blew apart. And I mean, BLEW apart. Those lobes that hold the blades in place? Half the 14mm diameter bolts were sheared off, the lobes split into two or three pieces. 1" thick steel cutter blades shattered. This thing used six pulleys on a 440vac motor, about 10hp, I think.

The one this morning is also by Rapid. More for grinding up Polypropolene handles than PET Prefoms. This is the third time in a month we've had to tear this thing down and repair knives. Twice from bolts in preforms getting past the metal detector. A third time it was just badly plugged up…

Might hit 50s here tomorrow, and T-Storms to boot! I thought I passed some old coot, out building a large barge. Said his name was Noah…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the idea Jeff. 
I may do the sliding table idea at a later date on one of the wooden bandsaws, if Lucas doesn't want it. 
They have more resaw capacity than the craftsman beast.

I have this new project saw. 
Then I have the two shop built oak frame band saws. 
Then, stuck up in the rafters, I have an old crapsman 12" that I can't get no one to take. 
It's a running joke between me and Lucas. 
Everytime he's at my shop I try to unload it on him. 
He and I both have history with the craftsman 12". 
Maybe we've just gotten bad apples, but he and I share the consensus that it is just about the worst piece of crap saw ever built. 
It was my reason for wanting to build the wooden saws. 
At the time, anything was better than the 12", an I had near zero dollars to put towards anything else.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats pretty clever Jeff,
i noticed you used pvc pipe for your vac system duck work hows that working out ,may go the same route and is it 6 '' for the main run then reduced to 4'' to the tools


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Forgot something. 
If I do the sliding table thing, I'll have to wait till I find another suitable motor. 
I have got to have that shop smith head that's on it now for my bowl lathe I plan on building. 
At the moment, that project is more important than the sliding table band saw. 
Before I can do any of that though, I have to get the beast at least in working order so I'll have the means to resaw wood.


----------



## JL7

Eddie, the pvc works good. Just don't glue the joints! I used short sheet metal self tappers to hold everything together. The reason you don't want to glue is:

1. You will want to change the layout later! I've revised mine at least 30 times…..
2. As soon as you suck up a shop rag and it gets stuck, you can take the pipe apart to fix it! Ask me how I know…..

I've learned a few tricks, so let me know if you need some ideas….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for the bench….....

My landlord collects old signs, and coca-cola memorabilia. 
Anytime he has refurb to do on something like this, he brings it to me. 
Whatever I charge him to do it, he just takes off the rent for the shop.

He picked this one up at a flea market somewhere in oklahoma. 
He travels a lot and is always finding something to bring back for me to refurb. 
I love working with antiques like this too. 
So it's a win-win for me.

He sees it as saving money since it comes off rent instead of paying someone cash. 
I see it as money saved on rent is money earned.


----------



## JL7

William….when you have nothing better to do, give us some more info on the bowl lathe…..is it your own design, or did you get plans??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Jeff ,


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's just a compilation in my head of what I want based on other designs I've seen. 
The key is the variable speed reeves drive system of the shop smith reeves drive system. The design gives awesome torque at low speeds. 
My plan is to retrofit step pulleys between that and the head from the ridgid lathe, with I plan to remove the tube bed from and mount to a wooden box filled with concrete. 
Then I plans on beefing up the bearings, have a local machine shop make a solid spindle since all I'll be using is a chuck and face plate. Solid is stronger than hollow since I won't be needing the morse taper in it. 
Then I will make a movable floor stand with the correct size hole to accept my existing tool rests. 
If my math is correct, the pulley setup I plan on using will allow me speeds from about 40 RPMs, all the way up to about 3000RPMs. Changing pulley steps will allow different speed ranges, while the variable speed shop smith head will allow complete range within each speed range.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, perhaps I just got lucky, but my 12" Craftsman BS has done well. It doesn't have any real resaw capability, although I did resaw some 5" maple, taking off 3/8" slices, just to see if it was capable.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The idea is to make something that I can get very large, out of balanced pieces down to slow enough speed with enough torque that I can work them. 
I've priced commercially made bowl lathes. 
All are out of my price range and none have every feature I want. 
So building it myself is the only way to go. 
Don't ya think?


----------



## JL7

Sounds like the ultimate setup William…..40 - 3000 revs…...WOW! Can't wait to see what you come up with…....

Build on!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, the saw isn't bad for a light duty saw. I needed something capable of resawing 12" wife material into 1/4" slices for my scroll work I do sometimes. 
The craftsman 12" is good up to about four to six inches thick. Past that, the saw just doesn't have the strength or reliability to hold up. 
If you ever come through Mississippi, be sure to stop by and pick up this 12" here.


----------



## KTMM

Eddie. I've still got the Paul sellers dvd set if that's what you meant. Send me a pm and I'll give you my email phone number.


----------



## DIYaholic

My oh my….
I awake from my post early morning salting run nap….
(Ok, I went back to sleep, HARD to sleep!!!)
You folks have been very chatty!!!!

It's gonna take few…
But, I'll BRB….


----------



## KTMM

William, don't resaw WIFE material…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is one of the saws we built. 
It was a joint adventure between me and Lucas. 
David even came over on day one and helped mill all the wood down.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't think it would fit in my little Ford Focus … and the next one will be bigger. Does Craig's List offer any opportunity to sell or give it away, or maybe a local woodworking club where a new woodworker who is short on funds could make good use of it?

Regarding the bowl lathe, are you going with foot power or a motor? I was reading an article recently on building a foot powered lathe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the inside of the other one. 
Except for steel shafts, screw, assorted hardware, bearings, and bicycle inner tubes for the tires, everything is made of solid oak. The wheels are turned from glued up oak plywood flooring.


----------



## KTMM

Too bad we can't build a steam engine for the lathe William. I said something about building a steam generator at home and the wife actually gave me a firm, NO….. Something about bringing work home, and wasting money, and lost my mind…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, the 1 1/2 HP shop smith head will be the power plant. 
A foot powered lathe actually intrigues me. 
With a screwed up back and a bum leg though, I don't think it's for me.

Besides, I'm like Tim Taylor of wood working. 
Anything with enough power needs one thing, more power.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, use lost me with the "wife material" comment.

Are you talking about the 50 or so dragon portraits I said I was going to scroll?
That's going to be for Christmas later on in the year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I really wish someone would shove 16000 woodworking plans up that guy's a$$.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For anyone who doesn't know, back before Steve Ramsey revealed them for who they are, and when I was new to woodworking, I paid $39.99 for the 16000 woodworking plans.

IT'S A SCAM!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Where is that UPS guy?
According to their site, my packages are out on delivery. 
I figured they'd want to deliver three packages totaling close to thirty pounds going to the same address early.

Maybe the UPS guy has gotten to know me too well and is taking some kind of sick pleasure in making me wait till late this evening.


----------



## lightcs1776

I fully agree with that last comment from William. These spammers need to go.

Wooden band saws are very cool. I showed them to a coworkerwho was equally iimpressed.

I understand it would be tough to have a foot powered lathe with leg problems. Didn't realize the back is affected as well. Sometimes I can take my health for granted.


----------



## KTMM

Post 53292 William, you put wife, I think you meant wide. I hope you didn't mean wide wife, I'll have to print that for Lisa…. Oh yeah, I'm working on drummer boy roughouts, maybe I can get the carving club to help me whittle them out….. 5 a week per person, 5-10 guys, 30+ weeks till next Christmas….. I think you get what I'm saying….

All in good fun. : )


----------



## KTMM

I bootlegged Ted's plans, still got nothing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Lucas. I didn't catch the wife mistake. That's the dangers of posting from my phone with autocorrect.

I'll make you a deal. 
No drummer boys, no dragons.

To let everyone in on this one, my wife loves drummer boys. There are about fifty of them on display in my house year round. 
Lucas's wife like dragons. 
So when my wife asked Lucas of he could carve her a drummer boy, I waited until she was out of earshot before I informed him that if he brings another &$&;: drummer boy to my house, his he will soon be spending an awful lot of time making frames and hanging scrolled dragon portraits I'll start churning out for his wife.

So, no drummer boys, no dragons.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. this is the grinder we use at work (found photo off the web, but it's the same machine)










It's made by Roto-Chopper and is part of our recycled pallet operation. We grind ~10 to 12 open top trailers a week and can fill one in ~ 2 to 3 hours. For this machine, that's pretty slow, but we only have one guy operating and feeding it with a fork truck, and he never has to wait. We bought the machine new for 6 figures, and they upgraded us to the granite crusher bearing set. At 75 HP, it's our third larges motor on site (we have a 1960's vintage 100 HP Stenner resaw bandsaw and a 100 HP sprinkler system pump). We love this machine….. after years of tinkering with a pair of auction orphans that kept a maintenance mechanic employed full time, the owners finally ponied up for the right machine. Two bad they waited so long, as we actually paid for it at least twice for all the time and $ sunk into the old West Salem dogs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The set I ordered was a cd with plans that were reprints of free plans you can find on the internet, plans that looked like a kid drew them, blatantly copied plans out of magazines, incomplete plans, and a whole lot of duplicates of all of the above. 
It would probably take months to sort through it all the way it is categorized. Then you might find one or two that are actually usable while breaking about twenty different copyright laws.

Since I know several extremely talented artists who put tons of work into making wood working plans, if I want to buy a plan, I'd rather pay someone who's earned the money and will give me something I can actually use.

Sorry for the rant folks. 
I only wish I knew then what I know now. 
I'm ashamed that I let a scammer get my money. 
It's like that old saying goes. If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I read 100HP band saw. 
Sorry. I don't know what else you said. 
100 HP band saw. 
Hey everybody, he said 100HP band saw. 
100 HP
100
One hundred. 
One zero zero.

.

CRAP!!!
Now Matt has me thinking about joining a 350 engine to my band saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

William & Lucas,
Howz about you both make "Little Drummer Dragons"???

I should have known William was behind this chat fest….
I have to admit, I thought for sure he was going to start talking TRAINS….
& then Marty would have been able to chime in!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys,
Between my aching back, 
Pain meds, 
Waiting on the UPS driver,
And talking with ya'll, 
And thinking about a 100 HP band saw,
I ain't getting nothing done. 
I'll check in with ya'll later.


----------



## HamS

Auto correct will get you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey randy, I found a cool train set online. 
I had planned on turning my entire living room into a giant train yard/model/city/village/you get the idea. 
My wife hid the credit card and disconnected my computer before I could order it.

If you order and ship it to me, she'll have no choice but to let me pay you back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, you know what will really get you?
Trying to text back and forth with a wood working buddy and you wife at the same time.

There is a certain Lumberjock I know of who once text his wife something about wood working,
And text me and told me he loved me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. 
Bench. 
Gotta work on this bench.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I would love to help you out with that train set….
However, I heard "16000 Plans Ted" is behind it!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

That had me laughing out loud in the middle of the office.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You do realize that the "I love you" text….
Was NOT a mistake!!!


----------



## superdav721

Eddie its Lucas not me that had that stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel like [email protected]….
Hungry….
Headache….
Foggy headed….
I don't think "darts" have anything to do with it!!!
I hate that all this snow & salting has messed with my sleep pattern!!!

I have to go check Craigslist….
See if there are any deals that are too good to pass up….


----------



## lightcs1776

Volley Bel saw 684 planer / Jointer with new blades in my area - $125. I really need to hold off, but I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## HamS

William even worse is texting your wife and her sister. It got pretty funny and I was sitting right next to Miss J.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. restrain yourself man… didn't you just get a new planer?

We'll have to stage an intervention and chain you and Eddie to Williams new band saw. That should keep you from getting into too much trouble.

William, for your viewing enjoyment…. a REALLY BIG band saw.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, sure did, but at $125 …..

Just have to figure out if I can truly joint without a jointer.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I just went to look at it. 
I cannot tell you on a family friendly site what seeing that does to me. 
Let's just say I haven't had that problem since grade school while refusing to walk to the board to work that math problem.

Chris, what's a jointer?
I am one of those odd balls that have never actually had the need for a jointer. 
With the right straight edge sled and a planer, you can get by without one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Double post.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm going to look into that, William. I am running out of room, so if I can get by without one and still learn to make furniture, I'll go that route. But, I will NOT be buying a $260 #7 plane.


----------



## ssnvet

Kind of like watching the fire trucks go by :^)

Just be glad you don't have to do maintenance on it William. Not easy to get parts for.

The machine was obsolete when we installed it, and one could easily argue that it was folly to do so…. as it truly could kill a man in the blink of an eye.

But the owners acquired a small pallet company and they had this saw in storage. So it was more or less a freebie.

The owner of the company we bought never set it up after learning how much it would cost. Just the poured foundation and the saw pit cost several thousand.


----------



## lightcs1776

Careful, Matt.William may be headed your way to pet the saw and decide on a name … grin.


----------



## ssnvet

Back when I delivered newspapers I learned that you don't pet the growling Doberman :^o

Sorry, but the saw already has a name.

"Man Eater"

"Widow Maker" was already taken when we go it.

Yeah, we have some worker's comp issues :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds approximately named, Matt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, reminds me of a plant I worked at for a number of years. 
I was head mechanic at a place named U.S. Rubber Reclaiming. 
The newest piece of machinery there, they stopped making parts for in the 40s. 
I can't tell you the number of hours, days and weeks we spent building up teeth with a welder on six foot tall bull gears because replacements were an impossibility. 
They hired an engineer once straight out of college to help oversee the mechanical operations. 
He and I had loud verbal arguments daily because he would preach to me what a book says. 
I would remind him daily that I had been keeping that equipment running for years before he came. I appreciated his input, but unless he could get me proper parts, he could shove that book where the sun don't shine.

The largest piece of equipment the owner bought from a plant that had went out of business in St. Louis. 
We traveled up and disassembled it. 
It took six low boy eightteen wheelers to haul it back to Mississippi, three weeks to reassemble, another two weeks for us to make a new bull gear from a junk one from another mill. 
It ran on a one thousand HP motor with 880 volts and had it's own dedicated transformer. 
It extruded over 5000 pounds of rubber an hour though.

Sorry. 
Rambling again. 
I was just trying to say that I know all too well about maintenance on ancient machinery with no parts availability in unsafe environments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That saw should be named lucifer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

This week's video blog: Stumpy looks thinner in the November 1997 issue of Popular Woodworking; Who's my favorite woodworking celebrity; and what's the deal with Chip McDowel?*


----------



## ssnvet

I'm so confused


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Don't apologize for the rambling….
They are always interesting, insightful….
And a great source for my procrastination!!!

Matt,
What else is new??? ;^)

Stumpy,
Watched….
Commented….
Liked (gave it an "official" thumbs up)!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Oh joy… another 3" of snow on my car and it's still coming down hard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It could be worse….
The snow could be coming down here, in Vermont!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, "Woodturning Workshop" is about to air….
A unique topic….
Metal spinning!!!

I'm going to become a Woodchuck!!!
There is a club meeting tonight, for the "Woodchuck Woodturners Of Northern Vermont"....
Looking forward to meeting the guys & gals….
Perhaps I'll even learn something!!!


----------



## Doe

Help me up! I've fallen down laughing and I can't get up! William, you're the best cure for a royally crappy day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We've got a couple of feet of snow in some parts of the yard. It's great, I don't have to clean up dog poop because every day it gets covered with a new layer of snow!

I just got the complete set of "The Woodsmith Shop" on DVD. Seven seasons, plus three DVD's full of tips. That and the 12 seasons of the Woodwright Shop DVD's I got a little while ago makes for a lot of watching. I have it playing simultaneously on five TV's and there's still no end in sight!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to become a "Woodchuck"!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## lightcs1776

So what Stumpy is saying is we won't hear from him for the next several says.

Randy, have fun!


----------



## ssnvet

Ugh… My 35-40 min. commute took 1 hr 45 min. tonight.

Several NH towns are running out of money and salt, and the roads simply aren't getting properly plowed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I had fun catching up on posts.

Doe - sorry you're having a crappy day. Maybe tomorrow you'll put on a coat you haven't worn in awhile, find a $20 in the pocket and things will improve from there. (Funny how little things perk me up)

William - Fortunately, I don't talk like Mainers (don't' know about Matt though) 
We don't pahk owah cahs in the yahd. We park our cars in the yard.
I suppose I could do a video of my shop. It might be amusing. Then again I don't think the world is ready for me in wood glue speckled flannel jammies….

Question - the never-ending tie cubbies are done. Second coat of varathane varnish is dry. I've read about polishing it with wax afterward….. What do you folks do when finishing with varnish. I think it looks pretty good as is, but maybe I'm supposed to do something else??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got the wood on. 
He doesn't want me to paint the metal. 
He wants to "leave the patina"

UPS guy finally came about six. 
I don't even feel like unpacking and caressing the new toys tonight. 
I think a hot bath and a few shots of a very strong drink are in order. 
Ya'll have a great night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I do not polish with wax unless it is an extra special piece that I want to add extra protection to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to know, thanks William.

Bench looks great. Not sure about the patina, but the rest is fab.


----------



## gfadvm

Holy cow! You guys have been pretty talkative today but I finally got all the posts read. Sorry for all you folks dealing with snow and cold. 70 plus here today. Sawed 3 pecan logs and my last big cypress log today. Have I ever mentioned that I LOVE my mill. Guess I need to name it. Suggestions? Winner can come get free lumber!

Gary and Roger are both MIA and that has me worried again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, that is funny (wood glue speckled jammies). I told my wife she mist be the only woman who turned wood in a robe and pajamas.

William, that bench looks fantastic. Great job.

Andy, that's not fair. If i won, I would have free lumber waiting for me and all I'd be able to do is write it letters - grin. Glad your enjoying that mill.

Hope both Gary and Rex are OK. Gary was having a tough recovery from his procedure.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Andy, I win. The only possible name is Milly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - the jammies are a result of stepping into the shop 'just for a minute' to tidy something up


----------



## Momcanfixit

Of course in your neck of the woods, maybe she should be Miz Milly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The mill's name is Maybelline.

Maybelline was a V-8 ford in an old chuck berry song (Johnny rivers done a version too) that chewed up a Cadillac on the open road. 
Maybelline, Andy's Maybelline, does the same thing, but with wood. 
I like to get creative when naming tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I concede. Maybelline has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## lightcs1776

You did it, William and Randy. Sheet said she will go ahead andsign up for LJ. And WWilliam, she said she's "not afraid of him.", said it with a smile too. She was referring to your post on her pen.

And Sandra, there is no such thing as "just for a minute" when it comes to the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

Miz Millie is kinda catchy but I really did like that Chuck Berry song…...

Personally, I was leaning more towards something along the line of "Woodmuncher" or "Sasquatch".......


----------



## DIYaholic

I attended my first "Woodchuck" meeting….
A bunch of nice folks….
A demonstration, by one of the members, on how to "turn a sphere" was very informative.

The only unfortunate thing….
I did NOT win anything in the raffle!
There's $2.00 down the drain….
Maybe next time!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The bench looks great!
Well done!!!

Chris,
It is great that Sherry is going to join LJ's….
I hope she also joins us here in "The Stumpy Zone"!!!
Let her know that we WILL be nice….
Especially if she provides fodder, for harassing you!!!

*74*,
I'm thinkin' a "Women of LJ's" calendar….
You….
Doe….
Sherry….
& all the others…..
Modeling….wood glue speckled flannel jammies!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

We shall see how often she gets on here. She would enjoy the good natured ribbing that happens on this thread. Frankly, I've become rather annoyed at some of the other threads. Folks sometimes seem to just nit-pick. I digress …

It is time for me to get ready for some sleep. Tomorrow is work and a trip to Home Depot to get new screws for the vice. I decided I didn't like it in the middle of the table, so I went to move it. One lag bolt was already just about broken off, two more broke off during the move. I'm going with something stronger for the replacements.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Chris.
Now don't spend too much time (or money) in the HD!!!

Enjoy your workday….
I think, for me, tomorrow will be a day off!
I'm hoping!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

4 strong screws, nothing else. Work day should be good, as I won't be there until mid-day (SUV is getting looked at by the shop - I don't bother with today's vehicles).

Enjoy your night off, Randy.


----------



## Mahdeew

StumpyNubs, I enjoyed this last episode. Glad you introduced your family member with Spina Bifida during the show; he sure looks to be getting a kick out of being there. Please include him more often as I have been involved with people with the same disabilities for many years.


----------



## DIYaholic

With no snow in the forecast, during the overnight hours….
I get to sleep in!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks

Gary - I hope you're feeling better - it's your turn to make coffee

Does anyone have William's son as a buddy - any word from Rex?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbsters,

So much for sleeping in….
Supposed to reach 40° today!!!

Besides several naps, lunch & snacks….
I wonder what today has in store!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks Mr. Jinx!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Flyby…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty McFly,
Did you say you've been away….
Being a Barfly???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brandi, I see you are still undercover…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Are you with the NSA?

How did you know I am in bed, under my covers?


----------



## DamnYankee

If I'm lucky I'll see the inside of my shop this weekend!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin' to ye, ye bums….

Got chased home from work by a Thunderstorms. High winds today, might even be windier than Obama??? Lots of RAIN coming in, too. Some people even LIKE these Ohio Winters…...strange people….

Have to go shopping later today. Tool Chest needs a few items….


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, that is simply not possible. Nothing is windier.


----------



## HamS

Morning. 
It's getting time to do the attic jobs now that it's not so cold. I need to install a couple more can lights and reroute several heat ducts. You know it isn't right when there is insulation bits blowing out of the register when ever it's open.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

My wife came to me this morning and asked what I want for out upcoming anniversary. 
I've Been putting some thought into this. 
In the last fifteen years since we've gotten hitched (was together close to five before that), I've been through three wedding bands and the current one near flies off my finger if I'm not careful. 
I almost lost it in the wood heater a while back while throwing fire wood in. 
So anyway, we have been talking about a fourth band. 
I've gotten another idea. 
I want to go have a wedding band tattoo.

It'll be just me. 
I have multiple tattoos and love them. 
Lisa has one. She got it and decided that she never want another one. 
That's the thing about tattoos. Once you get your first, you usually either never want another, or instantly want more.

Do Lisa asked if I'm sure. 
What if I decide to leave her? Tattoos being permanent and all.

Let's see?
I'm getting old. My health and life experienced makes me older than my years. 
Fifteen years of marriage. 
Eight kids. 
Three grand kids. 
And I love Lisa more than life itself.

So I told her, 
I'll never leave. If you try to leave I'm hunting you down and dragging you back tied to the hood of my truck like a deer. When I die, the tattoo is on me so it doesn't matter. When you die I am old enough that I will take care of myself and the kids. I don't want nor need a different woman. So yes, I am sure. I definitely am sure that I want to tattoo my wedding band on my finger.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I meant to tell ya'll. 
the reason for the problems with my wedding bands stem from my health. 
My weight, and ring size, fluctuate often. 
If I get a new band now, it'll be either too large or too small in a year. 
The tattooed one of course just grows or shrinks with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
People put ink to paper (marriage license), to signify their commitment….
Wear physical bands to define their love….
This is just a melding of both, a permanent "Ink Band"!!!

Works for me….
However, what is important….
Is that it work for the both of you!!!

Happy Pre-Anniversary!!!


----------



## KTMM

Don't you dare tell my wife that idea. I can't wear my wedding band because of work. (Zzzaaappppp) I often forget to put it back on when I get home. My wife had recommended me getting it tattooed on at one point… I told her people always ask me why my ankle is so chaffed already and that I'd have to ask my girlfriend if she was OK with that idea….

I love sleeping on the couch.

: )


----------



## DIYaholic

William & Lucas,
Sounds like a "Little Drummer Dragon" war could be imminent!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

test post…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, I didn't blow up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I fixed it, but don't ask me how…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'll tell ya anyway. I made a voodoo doll with a baseball head and sent it to eddie who took it to Marie Laveau and she casted a spell on it to put the problems on Randy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

drive by mornin , electricians here have plugs before long yea !


----------



## DIYaholic

Test post!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool, I didn't blow up…..


----------



## JL7

Test post…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I hope Marie Laveau didn't charge too much!!!

Better luck next 34sjrvomoiiekf,ldoxol'
39579r
prfnmvp\lje


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Mwen pral chache tire revanj!
Mwen jis espere madichon sa a se pa pèmanan!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. It is done. 
I have always told people that tattoos do not hurt. 
I've got numerous tattoos and, to me, the worst part is the itching afterwards while the tattoo heals. 
Well, I was wrong. 
When they tattoo between your fingers, where the webbing is that stretches between two fingers when you open them wide, THAT HURTS LIKE HELL.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Congrats on the new body art!

Call me a wimp, but I don't want to know the pain you experienced!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't do it William, it hurts like hell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew Jeff back when he had it all together…..


----------



## superdav721

post test????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that the snow is melting, my yard looks like a swamp. Thunderstorms are in the forecast for this afternoon. Ham, I think you're gettin' hit now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Dave!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Too late Marty. 
It was far from my first though. 
It has been a few years since I had any ink done, but this is my fourteen tattoo.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Snow?
It is eighty degrees here. 
I worked in the shop yesterday in tank top with the window fan running while the youngins ran around barefoot playing in the yard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I think I seen some gators out back. I'm gonna send 'em back down your direction…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We are experiencing 1/2 of that 80°….
Hitting 40° here today!!!

No t-shirts or barefeet!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I seen your blog on your work bandsaw. That takes the same size blades as mine… Well, almost…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brandi, I've been thinkin' about your idea on the women of LJ calender. I think it is a great idea and I think you should start it off by puttin' your selfie at the top of March…..


----------



## superdav721

gator?
where is the grill?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, tattoos *always* hurt … the wallet. I'm still tattoo free, but primarily due to the cost. I was at Ft. Gordon (Georgia) for afew months in 2011 and finally decided iI would go ahead with a tattoo I have been wanting for over 25 years. Places were quoting me $220 - $260, in part because I wanted color and shading (American eagle holding POW and American flags in talons, not all that big though). There's just no way I'm spending that kind of money on it. That said, glad you were able to get one that means something to you. I tell my kids not to just get anything (two of them keep talking about it). I always recommend getting something that has personal meaning.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. just get a bottle of carpet die, a needle and some thread and you can do it yourself on the hood of your car :^o If your fussy, you can sterilize the skin with vodka. Don't ask me how I know this.

I fell asleep on the couch after dinner last night…. big mistake, as I woke up at 2 and have been contemplating the meaning of life ever since. Alarm went off at 4:30 so I dragged my tukas out of bed and snow blowed the road/drive.

We have a widow lady across the way and her late hubby was a very nice man, who helped my wife with car troubles once. So I try to knock out her drive whenever I can. But my other neighbor gets home earlier than I do always beats me to it. Not this morning though….. I even did his drive just to rub it in :^p Of course, this only takes a few minutes with a 28 HP tractor and a 60" PTO snow blower, and their driveways are a lot shorter than mine, so it's not likely I'll be earning my wings or anything.

I just hit the panic button….. I used the last of my K-cups I keep stashed in my desk drawer…. looks like it's "Chok-fulla-nuts" from the caf…. :^(


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, sounds a lot like my first ear piercing. It involved an ice cube and a needle. Worked quite well. Sadly, last time I put in an ear ring (a fire years ago), it just didn't seem to work with my older face. Oh well.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris has a pierced ear :^o Dare I ask which one?

My MIL tell a funny story of having her girlfriend pierce her ear with a needle and a potato…. after which she fainted. Oh the pain! :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

The correct one (left). I was going to make a comment about the Army, not the Navy, but I guess I'll be nice - grin.

I don't get th3e idea of piercing both ears the way guys are doing today. Of course, I also can't figure out why folks would want other things pierced either.

I've know people to use a potato. Wonder what she thought as she looked up from the floor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You might like this one Chris. 
This was my first tattoo about twenty years ago. 
It is in honor of my uncle (he raised me). He was a 23 year military veteran. 
This is from a flag he always kept hanging on his wall.

Most of my tats I got on the cheap. 
Years ago I had a buddy who always needed car work done but never had money. 
He was a good tattoo artist though. 
So we done a bit of trading in our labors.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, that looks great. It's also cool that you got it in honor of someone you clearly respect. A little horse trading is a good thing, and a win-win.


----------



## KTMM

I'm still tatoo free. My wife on the other hand…..
OK. Gotta tell this one. She has a mermaid on her ankle, it looks OK I guess. With our last daughter my wife had some water retention issues and her ankles swole up very badly. 
That mermaid looked like a killer whale with a wig…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you didn't tell her that, Lucas .. but it sure is funny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good one Lucas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Ya might check across the road for some swamp gators…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make some Deere parts…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not sure I can post on this thread any more….
What with the likes of *74*, Doe & on occasion Bags hanging around!!!

~

~

~

~

Canada won the gold medal, in women's ice hockey….
Defeating OUR USA squad, in overtime!!!!

I need a moment….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lucas, that is funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## superdav721

Marty careful them coffins might start popping up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97451

Tie cubbies are DONE!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sorry, but I can no longer converse with you!!!

Well, at least until the heartbreak subsides!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

That was an AMAZING HOCKEY GAME. Looking forward to catching up on posts a bit later.


----------



## DamnYankee

Everyone needs to check out Sandra's project and run her up to #1 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97451


----------



## DIYaholic

I can neither confirm, nor deny having checked out "That Canadian's" project!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Marty - I'm looking across the street as instructed…...nothing but snow and more snow. No sign of gators….

Spose to get 9-12 before morning…....thundersnow…..

Thanks William, I think it's all that hot air from Mississippi causing all this…...

Matt - can I burrow the 28hp??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Great news!
My oldest son ran the 220 wire for me. 
I fired the beast up to make sure it runs. 
IT'S ALIVE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

That is great news, William!!!
I'm sooooo looking forward to the rehab blog!!!

Winter mix turning to freezing rain, then rain forecasted here!!!
So NOT looking forward to the AM salting run!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great new Williams i was a little worried about that probable the first time in many years


----------



## JL7

That's cool William…..

Sick of winter yet Randy??

Now I hear the temps are shooting back down next week…..like -10 again…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gator who cooking gator count me in , 
got most the plugs in maybe have electricity soon and can bring these new one to life 

Dan has some tool hes want to give away 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58408


----------



## JL7

There's a lot riding on the big match tomorrow:


----------



## JL7

That's cool Eddie…....almost play time….!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William and Dave theres a bad storm here think its heading yalls way lot of wind,rain and lighting


----------



## lightcs1776

Very nice, William. I agree with Randy … looking forward to seeing the full restoration.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Question, how many 60 degree days does it take for the gators to come out? My answer,,, evidently, not many, because I saw plenty today! Lol,,,ice last week, gators this week, gotta love Louisiana! Black Bayou Wildlife Refuge in Monroe Louisiana.
https://www.facebook.com/BayouKayaker?hc_location=timeline


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
More power to you!!!
Yee-Haw, fire them beasts up….
You do realize that we NEED video!!!
You'll figure it out!!!

The USA Men's Hockey team BETTER redeem the games!!!

Jeff,
*YES!!!* I'm sick of winter!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the mail carrier brought the new Shop Notes and sports Illustrated swimsuit edition magazine today ,some good articles in them least ways in the sports illustrated seem to have lost the shop notes


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you know those Canadians are bad on that ice ,


----------



## bandit571

Just trying to flatten a lid for a box









might take more than one plane, though









Will need to cut a few square corners, to install the hinges, I MIGHT have one, but it is a little big









Went to the Lowes store tonight, picked up two things of plugs to cover all them screw holes. A couple brushes to apply the small can of poly, and the poly. Just under $14 for the little bag of parts…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - THAT was funny. No ink here.

As for HOCKEY!!!! The coach of the men's team told his players that tomorrow night he wants them to go out and play like a bunch of women. I thought that was priceless.

I explained to my son that the first Olympics when women played hockey, the sportscasters went on and on about women on ice, comparing them to men, blah blah blah . Now it's just about the hockey. It's nice to see that times have changed.

As far as the calendar, we could call it Women with Tools, then you guys could be in it too…


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, y'all able to go gator hunting down there? I've had fried gator and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Your storm just blew thru here. I sent it over to see bandit…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I closed up shop for the night.

Olympics….
Cold ones….
Then sleep and an early AM salting run.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

look out Bandit

Chris they do gator hunting here but just never been ,see them from time to time try to keep my distance .they usually are shy unless its a mama gator protecting its nest then you have got into a bad situation


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got plugs, wire next

Marty i did clean my shop for these pics too

































and new safety shop dog Ezekial sleeps on the job to much


----------



## superdav721

Sandra made the top 3!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, How's my girl friend doin'???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Woot woot - 
Eddie if that's clean…

Hubby didn't get to see Canada WHOOP USA in women's hockey, so although he knows the outcome, we're sitting down to watch the overtime period again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty shes doing great said to tell you see gave you the wrong voo doo doll that was Stumpys not Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Without power….
The compressor won't inflate your "girlfriend"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, Sandra! Like I said on the project post, you might not be thrilled with the dark stain, but I bet the young lady's husband will love it.

Eddie, can't blame you for keeping your distance, but it seems like it would be a lot of fun gator hunting. One of these days I would love to find a good hunting partner. Outlets are looking good, by the way.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I'm off work tomorrow. It's raining like crazy, I don't think deck building will be in tomorrows forecast. 
I am debating on going out there tomorrow and hauling my tools back home. I have a table saw I've owned over a week and still not even turned on. The suspense is killing me…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra congrads on the top three ,that build came out great and the finish was shining ,hope my festool dose mine that good


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, take tomorrow to tune it and turn it on.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas i know how you feel, ill pm you on those Paul Seller dvd s r books if you still got em .


----------



## KTMM

Speaking of festool. I noticed that Bosch has created their own stackable tool / component storage system. It kind of resembles the systainer stuff to some extent…..

I do still have the dvd's and the book…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pm ed you Lucas


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Chris , they have some big gator down here but i think Mississippi has the record seems like a 14 feet one r so was caught last year over ther e

74 its not clean its a danger zone cant find anything but in a few weeks i hope start to take shape .i hope


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, I love the Festool, but still did a fair amount of hand sanding. Stopped at 180 so that some of the stain would soak in. I tried pre-stain conditioner with the dividers and it prevented the stain from soaking in.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, Jeff - forgot to tell you…

I was browsing online the other night looking at cutting board designs. Saw one and thought - 'Hey, that looks like one of Jeff's." Sure enough, I clicked on the image and it was your cribbage board build.
So I guess that means you have a recognizable style.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gators aren't as bad as TV makes them out to be. 
They are like any other animal though if in a trap or on a hook. Survival instincts kick in. 
One of my favorite fishing spots has gators all over the place. 
They sometimes swim up to investigate. 
Tap em on the head with the end of your fishing pole and they go on and leave you alone. 
It's the snakes you have to watch out for.

Gator meat is good. 
Turtle and frogs are better eating in my opinion though. 
I'm no big bad gator hunter though. 
I've only shot one before. 
It was at about a forty foot distance with a .30-06. 
I hit him but it didn't kill him. 
He started quickly towards me. 
I did not wait around long enough for a second shot. 
And it was a long ride home. 
No one told me I was going to need a change of pants for the hunt.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, last hunting show I watched on gator hunting they were using a bang stick to get them. I love gator meat, but don't have much chance to get any up here. I have got to go frog hunting this summer. My 21 year old loves to hunt. We are going squirrel hunting this weekend.


----------



## lightcs1776

Calling it a night. Would love to talk more about hunting, whether gators or anything else. As I mentioned before, my grandfather was an advid hunter and taxidermist. Would have loved to hunt with him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night folks. Our daughter's 14th birthday is tomorrow (or today, since it's past midnight) so I need my wits about me to get her cake finished.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Wits….
Isn't it toooooooo late already???


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Chris….

G'night Sandra….

G'night Johnboy….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Storms from Martinio are just now showing up here. Just south of here there are Tornado Warnings , Miami County area.

Almost forgot how bad a rain storm stinks up the place, but it does smell better than a snow storm….

Went to a China Grill Buffet for a belated Valentines Day meal. Just the two of us old fogeys….

Randy: better stay awake, I am low on Mountain Dews, better stay on watch, I might sneak off with a few…


----------



## Doe

Happy early anniversary William and good news on the electricity.

Eddie, you're almost there. Hope you're wired up soon.

Sandra, congrats on the top 3. I had to think about the "women with tools" a bit. You are wicked.

Lucas, very funny, I can imagine the killer whale.

Jeff, Canadians have to win-we don't want him. We could throw in Rob Ford for good measure.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin , all 
coffees on and grab a donut hole its another day in paradise 

Rex miss you my friend and keeping you in my prayers

Bandit hope you and Marty made it thur the stroms , Randy will never miss one mountain dew

Gary pray all is getting better ,not long till crawfish and beer time


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Quiet house with everyone sleeping and a hot cup of coffee. Great morning that will be destroyed by work. Kids are off from school today and it is quite peaceful with everyone sleeping.

I agree, Eddie, that it's been a while for Rex and Gary. Pray they are doing OK.


----------



## superdav721

Morning !
I ordered this









Its Italian


----------



## superdav721

The wife is going to kill me


----------



## lightcs1776

Just remember to duck when she finds out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Dave, that pipe looks like it would go nicely with a bowtie and perhaps a monocle….. Nice


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Dave, tell her you ordered it for me. 
Then you remembered I don't smoke pipes. 
Then throw in a golly gosh darn and tell her you'll just have to keep it yourself. 
But you were trying to be nice. 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I probably won't get anything done today. 
After the rain moved through last night, my back eased up. 
So I decided to go to the shop and tidy up a few odds and ends. 
"Won't be twenty minutes" I told Lisa. 
I lost track of time and piddled around over there till almost two this morning. 
I'm paying for it this morning though since that nice eighty degree weather we had has now dropped below forty.

Think she'll notice how late I was over there?
She was a sleep when I came home and is still asleep. 
I bet she will.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wish you were off today Dave. 
I think I read that Lucas was off. 
We could meet up here, go to eddie's, finish getting his wires in, and play with his new toys before he can. 
We could bring belt sanders and have belt sander races.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Subtle, *74*. But a real zinger. 
The cubby looks great and the guy seems to like it, too. Your spot on the TOP THREE is well deserved.

Doesn't sound like the usual suspects got hammered too bad in the latest storm. That's good. 
Just had a peek at thesevere weather warnings and alerts map. Maybe I spoke too soon. Hope it's not too terrible for you guys.

eddie, You gonna use Wire Mold on the walls, or conduit?

*GARY!!*

Took the grandkids to see the big rodeo parade yesterday. Estimated that there were 250 K spectators. Glad we had grandstand seats reserved. It's supposed to be the largest non motorized parade in the country. To give you a hint of the flavor of the celebration: The Sherriff's posse men's vocal group sang all of Frankie Laine's greatest hits and a bunch of the Sons of the Pioneers songs. 
Saw every Miss…..whatever…. in the state, almost every marching band that had a bus, and hundreds of horses and riders and horses pulling coaches, wagons and sulkies. Percherons and Clydesdales, Pintos and Paso Finos, paints and palominos… lots of horses. It was quite a spectical.

Later today, Phyllis and I are headed to Green Vally to visit with Paul and Elinor Miller (Shipwright) then, back here to mask doors and windows on son's new garage. We'll get the first coat of primer on tomorrow.

See ya'll Monday, probably. Have a fun weekend everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a great weekend Gene! Sounds like fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lost a neighbor to cancer last night. It was rather unexpected. It is a quiet morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry to hear that Marty.


----------



## Gene01

My sympathies, Marty.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and HAPPY FRIDAY…

I took today off and will take the kids ice skating later. Hit the hay at 9 last night and just woke up… I needed to catch up after the back to back midnight and 4 am plowing sessions. I don't envy Brandy.

I already shared my one and only cow tipping story, but may not have mentioned that cow tipping was the consolation prize for not finding any alligators on our alligator "hunt". Event included lots of guns, dope, booze and a tattoo. Yup… young and stupid. Glad I survived to tell about it 35 years later…. not everyone did.

Need coffee….


----------



## KTMM

It's nice to be off today, but…. I'm at home with a sick wife and kid….


----------



## superdav721

Oh no Marty.
William I wished I was off to.
Tomorrow the wife and I are going on a Big antique trip.
She wants out and that is our way of spending time together.


----------



## HamS

Morning, the Wabash River is still in its banks but just barely. My neighbors have an ice rink forming in their front yard, but my house is a good 3 feet higher than that, which is a lot in Indiana. Storm went through and I only had one branch down. Mostly I slept through it.


----------



## ssnvet

In Bandit's honor…. this morning it's Irish Coffee (and we ain't talkin' about flavored creamer either :^)

Dave,
"she wants out" what's this? Do you keep her tied up in the cellar :^o

Space heaters are on in the shop…. but my happy meter stopped (wind up clock that goes 3 days) so I need to reset my happiness factor. Not sure if stuffing fiberglass insulation in the ceiling and hanging the last of the sheet rock will count as "happy shop time" though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crap. Neighbour just called and there's a problem with one of the z-clips. Heading over to check it out.


----------



## DamnYankee

Coffee…check
Check weather….raining
Run….later, I hope
Work…present


----------



## ssnvet

40 deg and drizzle in Mainiac land…

this on top of the packed snow is getting very slushy and will definitely be a problem if it freezes tonight.

off to the barn to see if the mice got into my last roll of fiberglass batt

Sandra… what's this? a call back! Just tell her that you hit #2 on the LJ big board and that means it is the way it's supposed to be ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was just joking and wishing Dave. 
I'm hurting too bad for a trip that far anyway.

Sorry to hear about your wife and kid Lucas. 
Ya'll have fun Dave. 
How is she doing by the way?

Speaking of how people are doing…....
I really wish Rex would chime in and tell us something. 
I am extremely worried about him. 
Somehow when I started using my phone for email a lot, I no longer have his email address in my inbox. 
Could someone who still has it shoot him an email inquiring about his well being?


----------



## KTMM

Eddie I need an address. I can likely get that in the mail (I'm 2 blocks from the P.O.) today and out there by tomorrow or Monday.

I'm going to give it a little while for the wife to get up and see how she's doing. If little one is doing better today I may take her to go out to my grand dad's and attempt to rip some boards down before heading home. Of course everything is really soggy right now, it's very likely I'll just go out there and get my tools finally.


----------



## ssnvet

coffee is gone

wood is in

fire is going

insulation retrieved (and uncontaminated with meces feces)

dog got some exercise and bunnies are fed

I'm off to the races


----------



## Momcanfixit

VENT/RANT Alert

Tie cubbies are fine. I mismeasured one of the wall cleats and had to adjust it - easy-peasy

BUT - while I was there the dr. office called. I've been waiting for the liver biopsy results to either rule Wilson's disease in or out. So I called back right away to be told that he wants to see me Tuesday morning at 9.

NOW - he called personally last time to tell me that the 'regular' test results were normal but that the copper results weren't in. He said he'd call me one way or another with the results. So when my daughter called to tell me the dr. office called, I went home thinking "well - here we go one way or another"

AND NOW I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY?


> ?


 After 3 years you'd think my patience would be better, but I feel like I've run a marathon on my hands and knees and they just moved the finish line back a mile.

I asked his receptionist if he would be able to call me and she said he wasn't in.

DEEP BREATH……. I have a house full of 14 year olds today and I need to stay calm, but I'm NOT feeling calm at all…


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
That really sucks, that you are being put on hold!!!
Perhaps you should remind that Doctor….
You carry a GUN!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a wintery mix & rainy night….
Early AM salting run completed by 6:30am….
Sleep re-commenced at 6:35am!!!!

A mostly cloudy day, with more rain developing this afternoon.
Probably another salting run, once temps drop below freezing.

Guess what I'll be doing at 5:00am tomorrow!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, a glass of wine will make everything better. It's five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes,
Thoughts are with Gary, Rex and all the sore & hurting Nubbers.

I've a few errands to run….
Then some shop time.

Oh, yeah….
Bandit, Leggo my MD!!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all….....

Hang in there Sandra and vent away….it's better than kicking the dog…...you'll get some answers soon…...

And not sure if having a recognizable style is good or not?? But thanks…...

I just don't know what to say about this winter anymore…...but *UNCLE*! You win. You really can't even imagine how much snow is on the ground here….....and as far as flooding goes, you ain't seen nothing yet…...just wait…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 hang in there most all ways think the worst and then its ends up being alot of worry for no reason , may need something a bit stronger than wine with a house full of teenagers 

Gene i really need to run wiring thur conduit but am going to just run along the wall , just in case if i have to move it one day ,its a large room in my house and may one day have a real shop have a safe trip to Pauls hes one of the master craftsmen on this site ,love that boat he built

William and Dave yall bring thos sander on over i got a festool that will run circles around those belt sanders  come to think of it never mind it will only go in a circle must be a nascar sander 

Lucas sorry i forgot i pm the address to ya next time your work brings you thur west monroe give me a call we'll get some mud bugs and a beer

Marty sorry to here of the loss of your neighbor

Dave they have down town west monroe if you and misses ever get over this way turn into this 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.monroe-westmonroe.org%2Findex.cfm%3Fp%3DAntiqueAlley&ei=tIEHU6DeMYaV2QWaVw&usg=AFQjCNFpqtHluYs1BewLtHavjYeH34wROg&sig2=tG6PjxhZYXNlgCbcmHvumw&bvm=bv.61725948,d.b2I


----------



## superdav721

Matt I have no basement so I tie her to a tree.
William it is better but different. They have her on some new stuff that does allow her to eat some. But it causes memory lapses and facial ticks.
Sandra that sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! twice


----------



## bandit571

There is ONE thing nice to being on the "Highest Point in Ohio" this time of year…....ANY flooding is running downhill away from me.

A little rumble, and a flash now and then, still a might windy outside. Dungeon seems to have stayed dry, too.

Slept in today, and will tomorrow as well. Night shift schedules are a PITA to get away from..

Counting the days down until Mar, 17th. Then maybe an IRISH SPRING! Seems to happen about that time of year, or at least my foggy brain cell seems to think so….

The sun is out and BRIGHT today! Even seeing some grass in the yard, brown, but it is at least GRASS!

Just like Marty, the storm he sent my way got lost along the way. Never made that left turn at…...


----------



## DamnYankee

Bandit - you planning on finally bathing on 17 March WITH Soap? I assume that's what you mean by Irish Spring.


----------



## DamnYankee

Rather lose to Canada than Russia. Hope Canada beats Sweeden.


----------



## DIYaholic

From Rob's post….
I take it Canada beat our Men's Hockey team!!!

We will probably never hear the end of it from *74*!!! ;^)

But yeah, I agree with Rob….
Better to not win to Canada, than lose to Russia!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too gracious to rub it in….. No need really.


----------



## lightcs1776

That is sooooo wrong!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Go right ahead….

What are the overall medal standings???

*Nana nana boo boo!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

My daughter just taught me a lesson in rolling with the punches.
For her birthday, she and three of her friends were going to be dining alone at a restaurant in town.
2 of the three girls canceled out at the last moment. 
She was disappointed, but then reasoned that she and the remaining friend could now order dessert.
That's my girl.


----------



## Momcanfixit

duplicate post


----------



## DIYaholic

Even though my head is foggy….
From early AM awakenings….
I'm off to the shop!!!
Dang, I really hate messing with my nap, err sleep cycle!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: *74*,

Medal Count: Gold - Silver - Bronze - Total 
1 United States of America 9 7 11 27 
2 Russian Federation 9 10 7 26 
3 Canada 9 10 5 24

;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yes if we don't win im pulling for our Canadian friends to win,i remember when they aided our embassy in rescuing its people, great allies .


----------



## bandit571

On a wood working note

Lid is installed on the tool chest

After finding the hinges were on upside down, that is.

Screw holes now how oak plugs installed

Wait for it

And a seal coat was added









Just a tease..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm …. Considering the population of California is more than Canada, I can live with the medal count ….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit- it's looking good.
Woodworking, we're supposed to talk about THAT?


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note- I'm headed into the shop tomorrow it get back to building the router table.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, woodworking, since I can't play Hockey…...

Waiting on poly to dry…...might have to turn on the clothes dryer down there…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
If you want, (& I'm sure many would agree!) Canada can have California.
But only after it drops into the ocean, following an earthquake!!!

So, you folks want to go off topic and discuss woodworking….
I've been sledding again….
My cross cut sled is almost done.
Just need to build/install the blade safety box, make a stop block and come up with a few hold downs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The toy chest is lookin' good!
It must be tuff, working under such deplorable conditions….
Since I have locked up all my Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## bandit571

You better go back and check them, seems i have a CASE of mountain Dews in the trunk of the van…

might get around to a second coat in the morning….


----------



## DIYaholic

Weather guy says that I'll need to do an early morning salting run!!!

I may as well go try to get my sled done….
But if I finish it….
Then what???


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, if Canada takes California, I think it should take NY City as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit tool chest is looking great
no hockey here but do have shop lights i can see dang my shop is a mess didnt look as bad before the lights :


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy heard on the news that somebody stole a whole bin full of salt couple ton in Illinois and only clue found mountain dew cans left behind .


----------



## lightcs1776

Actually, scratch that. I wouldn't wish NY City on anybody.

Eddie, Shop is looking good.

Bandit, great tool box. In fact, it looks too nice to be a tool box.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I was going to say the shop is lookin' good….
But then you went and turned on the lights!!! ;^)

Chris,
Not a bad idea, but I would then need Monopoly, err Canadian money….
In order to pay all the tolls, when I visit family on Long Island…


----------



## lightcs1776

Long Island isn't so bad, so it can stay. Plus, there is stripped bass and red fish fishing.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello…

After two hours of ice skating, I'm feeling muscles I haven't felt in a long time… And they don't feel so good.

I only managed to get the insulation up in the unfinished part of the shop ceiling and then discovered that the piece of sheet rock I was saving to close up this spot isn't big enough :^(

Home Depot hear I come… This stuff has almost doubled in price since I last bought it three years ago.

The side that's done looks pretty good….










This side has a ways to go….


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking shop, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks Chris, I've been working on it for about three years and it's starting to get there. I must have my clock set to Randy time :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny …


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey hey hey….
I resemble that remark!!!

Closed up shop for the night….
Progress has been made on the sled.
I'm even using it to build itself!!!
Just a few final touches & there will be a reveal!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
My shop is a mess….
Your shop looks pristine, minus the incomplete skylight….
Have you even been using it!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

Eddie it looks like I might be heading there.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave let me know if yall do well meet there at the ally and get a bite ,its lots of shops down town and its safe place to walk around even at nite ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt thats a good looking shop ,and its clean too ,and organized ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Question for Sandra and Doe. My wife is frustrated with the 3M face shield I purchased because it slips. Do y'all have any recommendations for a shield with a smaller headband?


----------



## Momcanfixit

The shops are looking good gents. I'm getting a hankering for more than sharing the garage….

As usual I calmed down after the call from the dr. I'm so grateful for my kids being the age they are. I can't have a meltdown when they need me to drive them, feed them, scold them, etc…. Having said that, my hubby has suggested that I may need some shop time this weekend. Smart man.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
If the headband is too big….
Perhaps wrapping it with some foam (thin sheet foam or pipe insulation foam), or wrap a terry cloth around it.
Just a thought….


----------



## KTMM

Dangit Dave, are you planning trips without me again. I'm off through Tuesday, I found that out today. Made it out to my grand-dad's today and put up another couple rails and cut a bunch of slats.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll give it a try, although I would prefer to get something that fits without modifications. Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris,
I don't know anything about shields, but I wonder if any of them come with adjustable bands.
My thought was to wear a cap under the shield, like a thin running tuque or something like that.


----------



## bandit571

I think I'm moving slower than Randy

THREE WEEKS TO BUILD A SMALL CHEST?


> ?


Those used to take a single weekend. Randy-itis must be catching, almost like the flu???

Chest project started 18 days ago…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have an awful time with safety glasses. They're always too wide for my face and there's a large gap on the sides which is dangerous. At 5'9 the rest of the woodworking stuff is fine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heck I don't think three weeks is bad at all. It's a lot dang faster than all those people who wouldn't know the first thing about building something like that in the first place.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all for me tonight. G'night folks


----------



## bandit571

Say "Goodnight, Gracie"

I have to go out and swipe a few more of Randy's Mountain Dews


----------



## Momcanfixit

Goodnight, Gracie.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. I'll find something to do.

Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hitting the pillow myself….
4:00am will be here soon….
Tooooo sooooooon!!!!

Bummer that the Olympics are almost over….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Chris, I googled 3M face shield and I've used those at Lee Valley and I don't have a problem with them; the knob tightens enough for my head. I'm less than 5'1 but maybe I have a big head? I've also used a yellow face shield (can't remember the brand) as well as the Trend Airshield and they adjust fine. Sometimes I've had to loosen it because it was too tight, it can be tricky getting it right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Doe, coffee is ready. We have Kicking Horse coffee in the pot this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surveillance cameras show that Andy has been hording all the lumber…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to pick up some maple hopefully today

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/fredericton/big-wood-maple-full-4-x-6in/568787970


----------



## boxcarmarty

I discovered the importance of a kill switch yesterday when an old JD60 that I'm restoring made a worthy attempt to run over me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a heck of a deal 74…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

If it's not split, I'm taking it. Used up most of my maple on the tie cubbies.
Lee Valley sent me a $62.00 refund cheque so I can't spend in on anything other than ww.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I wouldn't want to have an argument with the JD …… glad you weren't squashed.

TTFN


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go meet my Sister for breakfast at Flap Jacks. She just drove here from Missouri, the least I can do is drive 15 miles down the road…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Doe. She is also 5' 1", but maybe it's just a tad too loose. I'll try wrapping something around it.

Marty, very cool picture. I love old pictures like that. Stay clear of JD … you won't win.

Sandra, good luck with the maple.


----------



## superdav721

I think were off to Eddie ville.
Eddie PM sent
Text or call me so I will have your phone #


----------



## lightcs1776

Have fun, Dave.


----------



## KTMM

Be careful Dave, I'm about to head out and head north to finish this deck. Pics coming soon…..


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Did somebody say Maple?


----------



## bandit571

Mornin' to ye, ye Bums

BRIGHT sunshine today!

That white junk with the four letter word name is almost…GONE.

Tool box is drying. Need to sand a bit, and add another coat.

Got to go to work the nezt three nights….YUCK!

Working on Mountain Dew #2 right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM salting run was begun at 4:00am.
Completed at 7:15am….
Went back to sleep, 15 minutes later the boss man called….
Had to head out and re-salt a parking lot!!!
Seems someone fell on a sidewalk (that we do NOT salt)....
The boss wanted to cover his arse, so I was pressed into duty.
Then at 11:00am, he calls again…. ANOTHER salting request!!!
Now I need to go out AGAIN at 2:00pm, to do another salting request!!!
I need a nap!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seeing as how *74*'s Kiji add is gone….
I'm thinking she is the proud hoarder of some fine maple.
I'll bet Jeff is jealous!!!

Marty, Marty, Marty….
When will you learn JD & tractors don't go together….
Think before you tinker!!!

Dave,
Have fun & a safe trip!!!

Eddie,
Check Dave's pipe….
Let us know what kind of tobacco he is really smokin'!!!!

Bandit,
It seems a few of my MD stash has come up missing!!!

Lucas,
Quit decking around and finish that thing!!!

Nap?
Cyber Surf?
Lunch?
Shop Time?
TV?
Decisions, Decisions, Decisions….


----------



## JL7

That sucks Randy…....sounds like a mess…...

Things are bad here too…..the storm started as rain on Thursday and ended up as 12" of snow on Friday…..the roads are toast. Too cold now for the chemicals to work so like icy wagon trails…...

Canceled a road trip to Wisconsin today….

Looks like shop time is in order again!

Looking forward to the Bawcomville review….......


----------



## StumpyNubs

A light hearted look at woodworking from cavemen to today… in verse… with drawings…

This is my entry for the 2014 Rockler Nordy's contest. I won the competition last year. Can I repeat?


----------



## bandit571

Just went through a few of Roy Underhills vidoes…

May have to go out and get the taxes down, today.

Not much else will get done.

Moved on to 1.5lt. Mountain Dews. Cans don't last long enough….


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

M a p l e …..., ahhhhh
More pictures later
$70 for the maple
$15 for a 2×4x7 of ash
$5 for a box of walnut cut offs
The guy had a 5$ table and a $10 table covered with doodads 
And then wood everywhere
I had to restrain myself


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice, Sandra. Doodad tables will ruin me. They always seem so cheap, until you add up all the doodads.

Stumpy, great video. I am even following your suggestion. I recently finished watching the 11 YO make the casing for a pen. Now the 15 YO is finishing up the sanding on his. The 21 YO stopped in the shop and asked if he can do one. The 19 YO has already asked to do one of her own. I think I'm going to need a bigger shop. By the way, I shared your video on FB.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
The roads must be horrible up where you are….
Is the salt/brine/chemicals not working….
It seems your van has flipped onto it's side!!!

Congrats on the wood score & for the self restraint!!!

Is there another tie cubbies in that thar wood??? ;^)

Chris,
The family that turns together….
Is much better than….
The family that turns ON each other!!!

Got a go check out Stumpy's latest attempt at humor….


----------



## JL7

How about this view…..










Nice score Sandra…....


----------



## JL7

Chris…...it's very cool that the kids are getting in on the turning…...who knows where that could lead?


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll tell you what it leads to … less shop time for dad!! I do say that in jest, though. I really enjoy seeing the wife and kids get excited about making things out of wood. It also makes me feel more comfortable / less selfish about investing in tools. Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## JL7

The answer to the strange glue mystery posted earlier was "scallops".....(the paint job on the '49 Merc..) And I believe Doe was on the right track….Congrats Doe, I'm broke and I can't pay attention, so no prizes….sorry.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great project, Jeff. I am amazed at folks like you who have the talent to make things like the candle holders. I know most people hate to hear "it's too nice to use" but do you think the candles will ever get lit?


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, Sherry says "wow!"


----------



## JL7

Too late Chris…...and thanks!


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to go Jeff!!!
The recipient will surely love them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool that they will get used. They look fantastic with the candles lit. Of course, they looked fantastic when they weren't lit too.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy…....thought we might get some sledding photos today…...and not the ones of your salt truck sliding around the corner!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'm working on the photos….
You know, rename, crop, resize and all that….

Contemplating a blog.
Not sure it should be a project….
Maybe a "Not Worthy" blog or perhaps a new blog series for shop jigs….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I think I need to ogle Jeff's workshop. I'll be back.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Jeff, consider your shop ogled.

My shop is in a shocking state of disrepair at the moment.


----------



## JL7

Sandra…...I think you ogled the wrong shop….cause mines a disaster right now! I just seem to part with ANY of those little scraps…...

OK Randy…..let us know if we need to get the Jiffy Pop ready…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, "tuques" ? Is this my new vocabulary word for the day? Or is it a Canada thing? I sure wish you were closer as I've got tons of maple sawed up. Glad Jeff got your vehicle rolled back onto its wheels!

Marty, I just got the last of those logs sawed up today. I'm almost as tired as those 2 horses.

Jeff, Your creativity never ceases to amaze me! Those are very cool!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ooops, I spelled it wrong Andy. It's toque. Not toke, just so we're clear. It just means a knit winter hat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fashion here is baseball caps in the summer, toques in the winter (rhymes with kook)


----------



## JL7

Nice toque eh?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks, Chris- for the compliment AND the FB share!


----------



## ssnvet

Really nice work Jeff.

Nice score on the maple 74

Chris, I think it's awesome that your kids are getting a positive experience making things. That will bolster their confidence in life.

Ancient proverb say…. Man who mud Sheetrock on ceiling get a crick in the neck :^o

Went to my friend's dad's funeral today. Church was packed with at least 500 people. He was a man's man in the good meaning of the phrase, very hard worker, put his family first, very capable in several trades. William, you would have hit it off great with him, as he loved all things mechanical. A man of few words, who helped many people behind the scenes. He came to faith later in life, and was both very humble and sincere. Funeral was very moving, with military honors (he had served in the army) and a seamless but potent Gospel message. His name was John, and I've been enriched to have known him. If your inclined to do so, say a prayer for his adult daughter Cindy, as she was daddy's girl and took his passing very hard.

Tomorrow is not guaranteed my friends… Live today for the things that matter most.


----------



## lightcs1776

You earned it, Stumpy.

Thanks, Matt.

Sheetrock taping will make me run screaming in terror … I do it, but I hate it.

Sounds like a great man, Matt. It seems there are fewer and fewer role models like that left in this world. I will absolutely pray for Cindy, as well as all up there who are grieving the loss.


----------



## KTMM

There it is folks….

It's done. At least for now. Still needs some lattice work around the bottom edge, but it's done aside from that….. All my tools are home, but not unloaded. Back beginning to ache, I picked up some cardboard in our carport after getting home and nearly didn't get back up, that painful twinge hit….

You are right Matt, you never know when tomorrow is your last day or somebody else's….


----------



## ssnvet

Wow Lucas, the deck looks great…. Really adds to the house.

For all those McKenzy brothers fans….Take off you hose heads! :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Great work. Lucas. You can be proud of what you accomplished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

In that case Matt, I better drink all of my beer tonight…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Matt, well said.

I love the McKenzie brothers. They could be just about any male in this rural province.

Lucas - the deck looks fantastic. You must be pleased that it's done.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your loss Matt. The only thing is, William is not exactly a man of few words…...

Nice work Lucas…..I could use one of those…..!


----------



## ssnvet

Drink them with a friend Marty :^)

Sorry to wax philosophical on yous guys (and gals). This funeral got me thinking a lot about what kind of legacy I'm leaving for my girls.


----------



## KTMM

Thanks everybody, my back is glad to be done with that one. I had a friend and some family members come out and help wrap it up today. They really did the brunt of the busy work.

I did get to use the table saw and miter saw today. I can't wait to put better blades on them. I tried to bog both of them down with that wet treated pine, but they just kept chugging on. I'll likely haul both out to Williams Monday and work on checking their alignments, which are already pretty good.

I have on occasion out talked William. It really just depends on the day of the week, and which of us is more hacked off at someone or something. Often in our conversations we both enjoy a chorus of rambling, where words overlap. If anybody ever recorded those conversations, they'd have the key to fix all the worlds problems.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wax on, grasshopper, wax on…


----------



## GaryC

Hey all. I'm simi back. Up on my feet again and didn't have to have more surgery. 
Good to see everyone moving along. Have lots to go back and read.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary…..glad you are bouncing back…...we expect to hear double the dis-tasteful comments to make up for your absence…..Marty's just running a muck here…...and Randy can't seem to keep things in order….something about early salting?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gary…. Very happy to hear your doing better


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Thanks. I learned some "Canadian" today! In Okieland we call those stocking caps. Or sock hats.

Gary, Damn, you had me worried. Glad yer back!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Get the "Jiffy Pop"!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/40028


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Glad you are back in action….
Like Jeff said, someone needs to keep Marty in line!!!

Matt,
Glad you got to know him….
Sorry he's not with you anymore!!!

Marty,
You can share a cold one with me!!!

Andy & *74*,
We just call them hats!!!

Lucas,
Looks good, but…..
Can you please add 2' in both dimensions???

*74*,
I found a mouse in my Brador….
Can you do something about that???


----------



## gfadvm

"Brador" - Is this another vocabulary word for me?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Randy… I thought the "muck" was normal for Marty
Andy, glad to be back. Never felt so out of control before. 
Thanks, Matt. So much better now. 
Weather is getting better. That sure helps with the mood…


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRADOR-ITALY-MEN-BLACK-BASKETWEAVE-WOVEN-OPEN-TOE-SANDAL-SHOE-SOFT-SOLE-COMFORT-/200704956006

You found a mouse in one of these? That's what I got when I googled Brador (plus some Canadian beer).


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary! Great to hear from you.


----------



## JL7

You're a funny guy Andy…......I think you missed the hose-head video….!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Brador is a Canadian beer.
Bob & Doug McKenzie did a comedy routine….
They found a mouse in their beer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's late…
I'm tired….
4:00am is calling….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning - quick hello before heading to our son's hockey game.

GARY - Glad you're back my friend.

Andy- I've never heard of Brador beer before either.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning ladies and gentlemen, and those who may not be gentlemen. Coffee has been made for the Mrs and me and the house is still quiet. It's a good morning. Of course, I'm the only one awake, so it could change.

Sandra, enjoy the hockey. That!s a lot of early weekend mornings, but it's good you get the time with family.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning… Can someone please explain why I ache all over?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## lightcs1776

You're getting old, Matt. It is what happens to all of us. I would run with the young guys at Ft. Gordon and keep up. The difference was that I would go back to my room and die while they weren't hardly winded.


----------



## DS

I have a co-worker who doesn't sleep much. This fine Sunday morn at 6:15am he texted me with a simple mundane question that, no doubt, has kept him awake all night.

It surely could've waited til Monday, or at least 9am.

Anytime my phone rings in the wee hours I automatically assume there's an emergency somewhere.
Since it is past my normal weekday waking hours, I find I can't go back to sleep. Aargh! Damn this technology world!
I was having a really nice dream too…

Ok, my rant is over. Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## DS

Oh btw, Randy, they put the mouse in the beer bottle themselves hoping to get free beers when they reported it. Instead they got jobs inspecting beer bottles. I never have laughed harder in a theater than when I watched "Strange Brew". I watched it again on video a few years back and it wasn't nearly the same… Just kinda stupid/wierd.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin

Matt will pray for Cindy and her family very sorry for the loss of your friend ,sounded like a good person to have know

GARY glad your feeling better ,weather is looking up sunshine and spring is around your way

Dave sorry i missed yall pray your wife gets to feeling better

stumpy great contest entry and that art work was awesome another one of your talents

74 great score on the wood too ,think those McKenzy brothers fit right in down here in Bawcomeville 

Lucas it came out great know your glad to have it behind you ,now to enjoy it

Randy your shop has came a long way looking good

Jeff your building and designs are awesome , i kept looking at the candles and thinking what a beautiful manara that would make got to give them a try one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay DS
hows that CNC machine coming along ?


----------



## DS

Eddie, see for yourself…

Cnc project

I've been making renewed progress. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Regular Nubbers & Irregular Nubbers,

I was able to get back to sleep this AM, after my early AM salting run….
I may be conscious and competent enough to get into the shop.
Now then, If only not to be disturbed by the call of the boss man!!!

Gotta go check out the CNC build….


----------



## superdav721

We got to Edddieville yesterday and walked about an hour. Betty got to feeling ill and I had to bring her home.
Sorry Eddie and William


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer Dave!
I hope she is feeling better today!!!


----------



## JL7

That's too bad Dave. Hope this new Doctor figures something out….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, glad you were able to spend a little time at Eddies. Hope today is a better day for her.

DS, interesting project, building the CNC.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No problem Dave. 
I understand completely. 
Actually, it is the exact reason I NEVER make plans more than about an hour in advance. 
It drives my kids crazy that I will not ever, under any circumstances, absolutely commit to any plans. 
I never know for sure though how I'll feel one hour to the next.

I hope she gets to feeling better. 
I'll get down your way when I get a chance. 
Hopefully I can scrounge up some bar stock by then so you can bend it for me to make some custom tool rests.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Let's all congratulate Sandra on Canada's big gold medal win in men's hockey. They couldn't have done it without her!

Want to listen to some music? You know how Jethro Tull changed Rock n' Roll with the flute? Well, these guys are doing it with cellos.


----------



## Gene01

WE DID IT!
50X40 with 12' and 14' heavily stucco'ed walls. A coat of primer and a coat of color….. WITH ROLLERS!
Done in 2 days. Wife, DIL, son and me.
30 gal of primer and 21 gal of color coat.
Son still has to paint the double doors, a man door and the overhead garage door. But, the heavy work is DONE!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You should have said you were having a painting party….
I would have volunteered…. Marty to help!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no problem Dave pray she gets to feeling better ,there's always another time

awesome cello players Stumpy

Gene know you glad to have that job in the rear view mirror

Congrads Sandra , Canada played a great game


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

shop is getting there ,still no electric yet but soon i hope


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I'm looking forward to Lucas visiting tomorrow. 
I need someone to gripe with.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie. 
Something is wrong with your lights. 
I don't think they're supposed to light up like that with no electricity.


----------



## Gene01

*GARY!* Glad your back and feeling better.
Lucas, The deck looks great. Bet you're glad it's done.
eddie, it's just revolting, quite shocking, really that you don't have electricity yet.
Dave, Hope the missus get's to feeling better. When's the new doc going to have a diagnosis?

Time for a single malt.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You can have your *single* malt….
I'm going to have *several* malt(ed beverages)!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol that dose look strange to not have electricity
William i have electricity in the shop r room but it cant handle the tools every time i use the TS r any other tool the air goes off and the computer shuts down r throws a breaker and cant run the vac with anything its being put on a service by it self with 2 220 plugs and all the other plug on a few Circuit the light will stay on the house circuit.

a malt sounds good


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, you've got my vote. Didn't know you are such an artist. Or that you have a regular name - I thought maybe your dad looked at you when you were born and just said "Stumpy".

Sandra, nice score. And the obligatory you suck.

Jeff, congrats on the top 3. Well deserved.

Andy, Brador came out when I was in my teens. The alcohol content was quite a bit higher than normal Canadian beer which is higher than American. Woofing your cookies the next morning was quite common. That reminds me of a Monty Python joke. If you have delicate sensibilities, look away now. Why is American beer like making love in a canoe? Both are ####ing close to water.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back in my college days, SUNY Plattsburgh, NY. We would make "beer runs" into Canada….
Buy as much Brador as allowed & bring it back over the border. Yeah, a much higher alcohol content…


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Busy day watching the daughter learn to make a pen and then watching / helping my wife make her first bowl. Good day.

Great to see Gary on today.

Single malt sounds fantastic! Or, a good Irish whiskey.


----------



## JL7

Stumpy - I enjoyed the AC/DC meets Bach video…...unreal…...

Gene - that's sounds an awful lot like work…...glad YOU got it done…cool you get the opportunity to work with your kids…

Whose "clean" shop pictures are Eddie posting??

Thanks Doe…....good american beer analogy - LOL!

Chris - family (turning) time…..very cool…..

Took the car out ice skating today, that was fun!!

Randy - I just need to scroll back and check if you've ever posted here without the mention of beer or cold ones….BRB


----------



## gfadvm

I still think Randy wears those shoes!


----------



## ssnvet

I thought maybe your dad looked at you when you were born and just said "Stumpy".

Now why would he call his little man that? Hmmmm….. Better than Stubby I guess

Time to go bang my head to some cello.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff.

Ice skating sounds great. We intended to do ice skating this year, but it suddenly warmed up. Maybe there will be another cold snap.


----------



## ssnvet

Two narrow sections of rock are up and I'm just about done taping and mudding the first coat….










Did I mention that I really don't care for finishing sheet rock? :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Taping & mudding the ceiling would be much easier….
If you flip the entire room onto it's side!!!

Hey, When are you hosting a dart tournament???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hell, I am an American from the south, and I even agree that American beer is week. 
That's why they make rum, tequila and scotch.


----------



## lightcs1776

Rum is my favorite, but sometimes it is good to have something lighter. I like a good IPA or imperial Stout. Jameson's is my rare treat.


----------



## ssnvet

As soon as I can hit the board I'll host a tourney….. But that might be a while :^o


----------



## gfadvm

William, We have "girl beer" in Oklahoma (3.2%) and I kinda like that I can drink more without getting stupid!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Chris - it's just skating. Not ice skating, just skating.
Any other type of skating requires a modifier, such as roller skating, in-line skating, whatever. If you're going to roll with the polar bears, you need the lingo. Same thing goes for hockey. Anyone calling it ice hockey is immediately identifiable as a Southerner and is sent back to the Mississippi…

Doe - too funny, I love that joke. I was thinking it, you said it!

My son's hockey game was more nerve wracking than the gold medal match, but that one was fun to watch just the same.

Spent the vast majority of the day in the shop by myself tidying up. It feels great to see the progress, but I suspect I'll be paying for it tomorrow. If I keep busy enough, I won't stress over the dr. appointment on Tuesday morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
One can host, without throwing….
I'm just looking to put some holes in your drywall!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Never did develop a taste for beer. If it's really warm outside and the beer is really cold, I can tolerate a few sips, and then that's it. Tastes like rancid bread dough to me. Now vodka on the other hand… Or maybe Kahlua, or a good red wine.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
What kind of hockey does your son play….
Inline, roller, floor, ice, women's???


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Just like a woman…..
Always wine-ing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra … ICE HOCKEY … do I get to live in the Glorious South now???? Please!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Andy - you and all the other miscreants here have an open invitation to come drink some beer at my place. My husband is a beer drinker and usually has an assortment chilled in the basement. I think they generally run at 5-6%. 
I like Smirnoff ice drinks, but in the US they are MALT BEVERAGES. Yuck. Here they are 7% vodka. How do you think we survive the cold??


----------



## Momcanfixit

I don't understand, Randy (cue hair flip and giggle) there are other types of hockey???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congratulations Chris, you've just won a trip to Apalachicola!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah well, it's past my bedtime. Work in the morning.

Good night all. Don't get too rowdy.


----------



## KTMM

Well, years ago, before I got to be so decrepit. I had aspirations of playing hockey. I used to wear wheels off of in-line skates and got pretty good. I was one of the few Mississippi boys that couldn't be tripped up by my Canadianian friends on the ice, at the only ice rink in the state.
Long live RUM, the pirate's best friend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrrr…. Captain Morgan's is my RUM of choice!!!

G'night Sandra….


----------



## lightcs1776

Apalachicola is too far south. I'm thinking more like Northern Georgia or northern Alabama. You know, where it doesn't go over 100 degrees on a normal summer day.

Favorite rum is Cruzan, then Bacardi. It's definitely one of the more affordable adult beverages.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. Do you mean modifiers such as "women's" hockey?

Ducking for cover. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You can come out from cover….
*74* went to sleep.
However, once she reads that comment, in the very early morning….
You may want to sleep under the mattress!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

So funny, Randy. And Matt isn't all that far from Canada. Just a short drive.

Here is my first small lathe project, of which there will be very few. I purchased it for my wife, and want her to be the primary user of the tool. However, after I made it, she got right into learning how to turn a bowl, which is pretty cool in my book. You can see it at http://lumberjocks.com/first_projects/2167.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for sleep. Hope y'all have a great night.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll be laying low for a while….

Because in women's hockey, they have an extra piece of equipment…..

They carry a hand bag to whack each other over the head with. :^o

Time to run away!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Given that the Canadians won the gold medal….
Those purses are now weighed down with some very heavy metal!!!

Unless I get an early morning emergency phone call….
I get to sleep in!!!

I'm going to take advantage of that….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning gents,

My to-do list is long today, so a quick hello.

No need to duck Matt, I throw like a girl so I'll probably miss 

I'm tickled my shop is back in order, I'm hoping to get back in there sometime this week to install the vise Lee Valley sent me to replace the quick release one I hated. Thankfully the holes line up exactly the same. I do want to cut a new face plate though as the last one was a bit short on one end.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

I got to sleep in….
Didn't wake up until 6:30am….
IF you call that sleeping in!!!

*74*,
The Women of USA Softball may take offense to that statement….
Now YOU better duck!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Chris, couldn't find the wife's turning. But, yours is neat. And that coaster is something special, too.

Matt, it's too bad we don't live closer, I could come by and help you hate taping and mudding…and cutting and lifting….and….and….Looks like a nice job, though.

Glad the Olympics went off without any terrorist activity….so far.

Can't join in the conversation about hocky….don't even have anything puckish to say. Now alcohol….different story. Canadian beer is excellent, as is the stuff from down under. Most Mexican beers are good, too. Actually, when it comes to beer. I'll admit to being a wimp. But rum is a different story. I love Ron Rico purple lable 151. Don't care for flavored rum. Prefer to flavor it myself. Cuba Libre style. For sippin', can't beat a good single malt or some smooth corn likker. Wife drinks Absolute vodka or Boodles gin. Ruins them both with tonic.

Headed back to the mesa this AM. Shop time manana!


----------



## HamS

Good morning
Last night I and the rest of the boys in the band played at the VA hospital. That is always a fun time and a sad time. The hospital here is primarily for psychiatric patients. The guys really seem to enjoy a little foot stomping gospel music.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Hockey?
Ice hockey?
Is there a such thing as roller skate hockey?
I don't call it anything at all actually. I like hockey almost as much as all other sports. 
The closest I try to get to sports is fishing, and I consider that relaxation, not sport.

I can't stand sports in general. 
Lot of people around here love football. 
I'll tell you how much I like it. 
When my daughter was in band, they had indoor concerts and they played all football games. 
Lisa and I had an agreement. 
She went to watch her play at the games and I went to the concerts. 
Anything, as long as I did not have to sit and watch football.

Ya'll started talking about beer though a couple days ago. 
Also a couple of days ago, I drank the first beer I had had in years. 
It was a friend's birthday and he is always ragging me because I refuse to drink a beer with him. 
I surprised him whe he offered and I said sure, give me a beer. 
I drank it and realized that, yes, beer still tastes like horse piss.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Any word out of Rex?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, no coasters from me. I generally stay away from the lathe so it can be my wife's thing.

Ham, ever been to the Gathers concerts? I've had a couple of their videos and they look fun.


----------



## superdav721

Subject:Man Down in Aisle 5

A husband and wife are shopping in their local supermarket.

The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart.

"What do you think you're doing?" asks the wife.

"They are on sale, only $10 for 24 cans" he replies.

"Put them back, we can not afford them" demands the wife, and they carry on shopping.

A few aisles farther on, the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket.

"What do you think you are doing?" asks the husband.

"It's my face cream. It makes me look beautiful," replies the wife.

Her husband retorts: "So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the price."

That's him in Aisle 5.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
How is it that you know what horse piss tastes like???
Maybe you need to feed the horse better….
So the pee is better!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great one, Dave.

It's been a while since Rex popped on. Hope things are OK.


----------



## HamS

Chris,

I love the Gaithers' music. They live just 35 miles down the road and I have been in their studio a couple times. I haven't been to one of their shows live, but watching the recording process was fascinating.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, didn't even think that you might be that close to the Gathers. They were a staple growing up. All my kids have watched their videos.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I have no idea from personal experience what horse whizz tastes like. 
That's the great thing about drinking tequila and rum though. 
Drink enough, give the beer to the horse, and just ask the horse. 
He'll tell you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to put down a sand/salt mix for a new customer….
Shouldn't be but an hours worth of time….
I hate these looooong work days!!!

TTFN….


----------



## HamS

Whiskey is for men, 
Beer for the horses ….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I cannot believe that ham was the first to get that reference.


----------



## ssnvet

Gaither vocal trio was always one of my favorites…. there's probably at lease a dozen different stars that got their start singing with the Gaithers.

I'm mostly with you William… watching ball games is not my thing. I did enjoy going to the high school football games to watch my oldest in band though, because the kids play a lot of fun music, the fries are awesome and I discovered that everyone in town turns out for these games, so I wander around and shoot the breeze. I actually watch about 5 min. of the game.

I played hockey from age 5 into my later 20s, so I do enjoy watching it. I like hard (but clean) hitting, physical hockey… and I like the playoffs where the refs, pretty much stand back and let em' go nuts. We haven't had TV in the house for 15 years though, so I seldom get to see any.

Hard to go back to work after a 3 day weekend… but there is a little box waiting here for me :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

I don't recall who posted this, but I thought it was someone here. I've been wanting to try shellac, as the poly changes the natural wood color more than I liked on the last piece I used it on. I hadn't seen Charles Neil's videos, so this was my first introduction. He speaks simply and clearly, which to me is a great and rare quality (there are a few here that also have done that in explaining things to me). So, even though it might be a rehash for most or all of you, here is Charlie's introduction to shellac.


----------



## ssnvet

Charles is the man….


----------



## HamS

William, 
I learned to play guitar from Willie and Wayland songs. Send a young impressionable NY farm boy to the Army in Berlin and he'll pick up all kinds of new ideas. He might even turn a little Texan.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I was definitely impressed. I'll be looking further into his books and videos as the need arises. I also like hoo
W he has helped our folks around here, which makes me feel it is a sound way to spend resources. If I can buy a similar product at similar prices, I prefer to purchase from the one or ones that have good business / moral ethics. And yes, such companies do exist.

I finally got around to watching the chelo video Dave posted (thanks, Dave). Awesome video. It also reminded me of a military video, so here it is -


----------



## lightcs1776

Duplicate post. Site was slow on the update.


----------



## DIYaholic

As interesting as the cello-struck video was….
I like the chopper-struck video much better….
Maybe I needed the lyrics, that or all the explosions!!!


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the doc. He says everything is back on track for a normal recovery. Not too sure I want recovery if I have to be normal. Anyway, all's well, finally


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, I know there are posts, that I am not seeing….
Is Marty messing with the interweb portal AGAIN???


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, Gary. Glad things are looking up.

Randy, I think the typing is getting lost on the way to the web.

Hope Rex is doing OK.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That is some great news!!!
Perhaps the "normal" will be a temporary side effect!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Great news Gary….

Normal only goes so deep though…. your truly disturbed state runs far deeper :^)


----------



## DamnYankee

Well the good news is, is did mangage to get to see the inside of my shop this weekend.
The bad news, it was only to get trash bags for all the yard work I got done.
70 degree weather here this past weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Well now, sure'n you know there is Whiskey, and then there is Whisky.

Docs changed the meds, again. High number on the BP was 136, now is in the 144 range. Keeps climbing.

Second #2 is on the Tool Chest.

On the way home from the Docs, stopped by the old shop, and picked up a 1×12x72" plank of pine. Will be building a lift out tray/tote. Might even get a wee bit fancy, and make a handle down the middle….

Killian"s Irish Red…..Or… Killian's Irish Stout? That be the question. Need to stock up for "Green Beer Day"

Some will be a-wearing the Green, others will be decked out in Orange. Might even be a reason for a fight???


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That's what we've been waiting to hear! Now if we just knew how Roger/Rex is doing…...........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great news Gary.

On the medical front - I woke up this morning and told myself 'self, why are you waiting for the dr give you your results?' So I went to the hospital myself and got my own copy of the results from my liver biopsy.
And guess what? The dry weight of the copper is at least triple the highest end of the normal range.
So, the specialist will have to tell me tomorrow exactly what that means, but it's great news, because it means they've probably found what's wrong.
If he tells me tomorrow that this is Wilson's disease, there will be a huge celebration. 
Stay tuned.


----------



## GaryC

OH Sandra….. finally, you have some news. From one sickie to another, I'm super glad for you. I sure hope things turn around for you now. It's been far too long.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey 74…. the price of copper is going through the roof…. you might just be able to retire early at the rate your making it! Very happy for you and hope they get an accurate diagnosis soon. We'll all have to by Canadian beer and tip our glasses in celebration of your disease… whatever it may be. ;^)

Unfortunately…. I know what the diagnosis to my biggest health issues is…. Old and Fat :^o And in celebration of that diagnosis, we shoveled out the grill and cooked up some nice red beef. Little mousey looked surprised to see me when I popped the grill. Clean up was nasty and time consuming, but the outcome was worth it.


----------



## superdav721

Gary normal?
What is normal?


----------



## GaryC

Dave, from what I hear, it's the dark side


----------



## StumpyNubs

My grandmother had a stroke last week and is still in the hospital. You may remember my grandfather died of cancer a little over a year ago, and she has really struggled since then. They really razed me, so they're kind of like my "other" parents. Anyway, I am telling you this, not to get sympathy, but to explain why there hasn't been an episode of the main pod casts in the last two weeks. They are coming back very soon. In the meantime, the video blog and video tips and some tool reviews are still airing. When the regular pod casts resume we have some AMAZING projects- some homemade tools and machines you will have to see to believe. Here's a couple of them: Our own version of the *Router Boss/Wood Rat*; a homemade *Festool Domino* loose tenoning machine; A *dovetail keying machine*; A new and improved *box joint jig*; a *panel saw*; and some that are so *super secret* I can't tell you without killing you afterward. Plus, we're doing a COMPLETE workshop rebuild to accommodate all this new stuff!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

"Smile, it makes others wonder just what you are up to"

Stumpy needs to make a tool chest…...

Canada geese are BACK! In the thousands… Spring will follow right behind them, too.

Normal? Where is the fun in being just…...normal????


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, sorry your family has to go thru such difficulty. I hope things can go well for your grandmother.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, you didn't write for sympathy, but you have it. And your grandmother is in my prayers. Family is so important.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, hope it's good news tomorrow. Glad you're finally getting some answers.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, All the best to your grandmother and your family.
Looking forward to the new projects.

*74*, Yippee!!!....I think. At least, maybe a diagnosis.

5 hr. road trip is over. Walked the dogs twice during the trip. They STILL peed on the back seat! They just don't get it.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe someone's driving scared it out of them??

I SOOOOOOO want to go to work tonight…...

Rather sit here, and drink all of Randy"s Mountain Dews….

Went down to the Dungeon Shop, had to rub the finish out. Chest is looking a bit better now.

Have a plan on getting a few better pictures…....

Problem #1 is ME, holding the camera. #2 IS the camera….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, You could be right. Wife was driving.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we all all here for you.
Prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## superdav721

Now for my commercial.
Make Magazine asked me to submit an article.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Way to go, taking the bull by the horns!!!
Hope the answers are quick & to your liking!!!
Now we know where all the Canadian pennies ended up!!!

Stumpy,
Like it or not….
You have my sympathy and wishes for a full recovery!!!

Gary,
Here's to continuous improvement!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have recently found I am really tired….
I was going to blame the early AM salting runs….
I now realize that Bandit is at fault, for stealing all my Mountain Dews!!!

Dave,
Congrats….
Please remember us, when you are rich & infamous!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, *Dave*! That's great. I'm writing one for Wood magazine this summer. We can start an author's guild. I'll bring the pate', you bring the crackers, we'll discuss Dickenson and Wilde and corroborate on some jokes to send to Readers Digest!


----------



## KTMM

Well, I went to Williams this morning. We had a good couple hours of griping and dreaming up projects. I was so inspired, that after getting home, I glued up the case for my toolbox. It's only been waiting for that for about two years. I didn't glue the lid, since if the carcass is crooked, the lid will need to be equally crooked. : ) That, and I ran out of clamps.

I have to go to a 3 hour work meeting tomorrow morning, then back to the shop for the day….


----------



## JL7

Great news Gary and Sandra….

Stumpy - sorry to hear about your Grandma - best wishes to her…

Congrats Dave - what a huge honor. I can't believe you still talk to us little people….thanks man.

Randy - Canadian pennies…..LOL. It's amazing how your mind works (or?)...

Gene - good to be home I'm sure, where the dogs can now comfortably chew up things and pee on familiar ground!


----------



## KTMM

I may have to bootleg Stumpy and Dave's articles…... probably not worth the effort…..

: )


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh Lucas,
Ya know what they say….
No pictures….

Also a question on the chest….
Will it house B & E (Breaking & Entering) tools???
You said it was a "crooked" tool chest!!!


----------



## KTMM

I'll just read the magazines at the bookstore, crumple the pages and stick it on a random shelf when I'm done….

Randy, this tool chest wont' be that crooked. It's a white collar crime chest. I think I'll hide fake receipts behind the drawers…. Plus, I have more of a B&E tool roll around here somewhere, just like that portable water tower repainting kit I used to have some years back…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy, sorry to hear about your Grandma.

Look what arrived in the mail today!










It's beautiful, absolutely stunning. With the chevrons, I may not be able to take it to work because it might disappear.
Thank you William

Very grateful for my LJ buddies.


----------



## DIYaholic

You are a lucky girl, *74*!!!
That is one awesome looking pen.

William,
Great job on the pen.
That is one I want to replicate!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Stumpy, So sorry to hear of your grannie's illness. She's in my prayers.

'Grats Dave. Now you are a famous author and video star!


----------



## superdav721

I owe it all to Stumpy!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry to hear Stumpy prayers going up for you grand ma , hang in there my friend

Gary grat news that's a load off ya ,

just a duve by tring to get this worm out of this tokillya boddle


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy, best hopes and a prayer for your Grandma to recover from the stroke. You take care of important family matters. We can wait for the new content… Which all sound very interesting… I've wanted to make a panel saw for a long time, and a good Wood Rat plan would also be cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats to you, Dave. Looks like this is going to need a name change … to the blue and white collar woodworking show. Yeah, I know it's already been changed, but I like to keep it traditional.

Very nice pen, William. Your work is a great inspiration for Sherry's pen making. And Sandra is probably right .. could go missing if it goes to work.


----------



## KTMM

Case and lid are glued, that's a picture of the case…. topped by my favorite tool, the persuader.
I'm going to attempt to get the shelves tacked and glued in followed by drawer making…... and tool holders….. and hardware…. and well, and then…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I see blue painters tape protecting the chest from glue squeeze out….
So, Why did you glue the hammer to the case???


----------



## KTMM

It's folk art Randy, you pick the chest up by the hammer. Get it? No you don't and neither do I, but that's what makes it folk art. People love buying this crap.

Red Green episode


----------



## lightcs1776

I love Red Green!!!


----------



## gfadvm

By popular request. I finally got a friend to video the mill cutting some spalted hackberry.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another vote for Red Green!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I'll be right back to view that video….
I gotta make some popcorn!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Popcorn is made….

BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
There just wasn't enough sawdust laying around….
Ya gotta stop cleaning up after every cut!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Great video, Andy. I didn't realize there was a hand crank for a saw mill. Looks like your getting some great wood.


----------



## JL7

The sawmill is off the charts Andy….and that's a sweet log there…...

Randy's right about the dust tho…..where's the sawdust?? We were expecting big heaping piles!!

I would imagine tho, with the horses, some of the sawdust is bad news, like Walnut, right?


----------



## gfadvm

Randy/Jeff, That was the first cut of the day. There was a LOT of sawdust when we got through! That log was from a tree that blew down in my pasture last week.

Chris, I think the crank is unique to Woodmizer manual mills. I really like it as it is easy to saw steadily and much less work than pushing the sawhead.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The sawmill is awesome. I'm jealous!!!
That and access to free wood….

I have the free wood….
I need the sawmill!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Randy, that there is sweat equity wood. Free wood is when someone else cuts it for you and tell you to go ahead and take some. And I agree, it does look awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day Chris & other Nubbertonians

Is it morning already???

One minute the news was on….


----------



## lightcs1776

Almost morning … coffee is dripping into my cup. Then it will officially be morning at this house. Until then I am just sleepingwith my eyes open. HHow's the salting runs with the dive back into the cold?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heck, I'm sure I commented on this last night, but I don't see it.

Andy - I don't know much about machinery, but that looks fabulous. Just like a jack-in-the-box but better. Turn the crank and you never know what you're going to get until the first cut is done.

No sleep last night, waiting for the coffee to kick in. While I'm trying not to get my hopes up, the possibility that I may find out that there's a light at the end of this health tunnel is playing with my head. I have spent all my energy in the past year of this nightmare trying to make peace with the unknown, making the best of it, praying for grace, etc etc. To KNOW THAT THERE MAY BE A TREATMENT……… It's almost too much to absorb.

Of course hubby is calm, telling me to wait to hear what the doctor has to say.
Appointment has been changed to 230 this afternoon.

If you're inclined, please say a prayer that I'll get a definitive answer.

Maybe sawdust might help.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for you and your nerves today, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I truly hope all your questions are answered!!!
That relief is quick, painless and permanent!!!

Perhaps sacrificing some exotic lumber….
Or burning some aromatic cedar….
Well, I'll keep my fingers, toes & eyes crossed!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Love the "Jack-In-The-Bow" reference!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

A bit of recap for those morbidly curious folks - others, skip this:

pre April 2011 - healthy, busy, active, had run my 3rd marathon 6 months prior.
April 2011 - in hospital hooked up to cardiac machine with nerve issues starting in my legs and spine
Many many many possible diagnoses including ankylosing spondylitis, MS, CIDP, lupus, Lyme, Epilepsy, reaction ho H1N1 vaccine etc etc…
More MRIs than I can remember
At least 4 admissions to hospital
Trip to Lahey clinic in Mass
Spinal tap with ensuing torturous headache that lasted 10 days. (Spent my son's 8th birthday flat on my back having a pity party while I missed his birthday party.)
Every possible place scoped, scanned and prodded
By 2012 - lost a lot of sensation in my feet, can't tell temperature in feet and legs and excruciating nerve pain , fuzzy spot in vision, ice pick headaches problems with stomach etc etc. Abnormal nerve conduction studies. 
Two liver biopsies
Voluntarily came out of a specialized section at work for which I had worked very hard to get in.
By 2013- ice pick headaches and auditory hallucinations that had me convinced I had finally snapped. Proprioception issues (very weird, not worth looking up unless you like bizarre.)

My faith has been tested, my marriage has been tested and some of my friendships didn't survive. I've had some golden days when I almost felt like my 'old' self and they are bittersweet because there are never more than 2 in a row.
My marriage has been strengthened, my faith has evolved, and I've made great new friends.
Woodworking has kept me from the edge of the dark place many many many times.

Everyone's sense of humour here has kept me smiling on the days when I couldn't even post.
I told one doctor "Am I sick because I'm crazy, or am I crazy because I'm sick? At this point, it doesn't really matter, does it?" I've met compassionate doctors and doctors I seriously wanted to punch.

On the really bad days, my children are the only reason I kept putting one foot in front of the other.

No matter how 'character strengthening' this has been, it has royally sucked and if this is the end of this particular journey and a beginning of the next, then bring it on.

If I get another $%##*& half answer, non-answer today I'll be very disappointed, but life will go on as it always does.

There - Have I beat William, Lucas and Eddie in the rambling department????


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - I better get moving, or I may spend the entire day wallowing. There are things to be done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I would imagine that your mind is racing & you are pacing!!!
Keep yourself busy….

Great rambling, BTW!!!

Earlier you said "...praying for grace, etc…"
Your search for grace can end….
You have that and then some!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, I have a salting run to go on….
I am really tired of this winter white [email protected]!!!

Gotta go….

Sandra,
I hope it is all good news!!! Good luck….


----------



## Gene01

*74*, It's been a long and torturous trip for you….too long. Hopes and prayers for a successful outcome today and you are back in full operational mode real soon. Though, I'm not sure we can handle a rejuvenated *74*.

Andy, *74* has a great idea. You need a clown that pops up at the end of the cut. That's a sweet machine, though…even without the clown.

Lucas, Good looking box. What did you use to make the finger joints? The "handle" probably should be oriented lengthwise, though. Aesthetics are important, ya know.

41º on the mesa this mornin'. Headed for 65º. Supposed to get windy wet and colder by the weekend. Hope that forecast is accurate. We need the rain, BAD.

Edit: Made a coffee run in the midst of typing this post. Sandra, Randy hit the nail on the head. Your grace and good humor throughout this ordeal has been just awesome.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy.
Coffee sure fits this morning. 48 here now but the hi is only in the mid 50s Same kinda forecast here Gene. A little wet and cold. Got my honey do list for the day. Guess I'll be busy…


----------



## HamS

Morning all.

74 We hope you actually find answers.

The new router has shipped, now to find shop time to use it.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra you and my wife need to talk.
Seriously.


----------



## DamnYankee

*74* - hope you get real news today. While I can't say I've ever had any where nearly as bad, there is a saying that we use (and I'm sure Chris will attest to)..."It could be worse…it could be raining"


----------



## lightcs1776

The saying in the Army is "if it ain't raining, we ain't training." That is one of the reasons I moved to Signal, where I stay in shelter with my coffee.


----------



## HamS

It was even more comfortable in Intel where we couldn't do anything without our computers which always needed air conditioning. They also didn't like moving around much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Sorry…..

Dave, Congrads…..

74, Take your pick…..

everyone else, Morning…..


----------



## lightcs1776

You have the right idea, Ham. I never go without A/C and always have power. I have to keep all my network and server equipment cool.

Morning, Marty.


----------



## Gene01

I'm old. Computers and A/C hadn't been invented yet when I was in the service. The broad axes didn't care about the weather.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … but how did you plot coordinates for firing those catapults?


----------



## HamS

The aviators always wanted to stay close to the 5000 ft runway, but I always thought that was a pretty easy target. .


----------



## lightcs1776

I like staying back at brigade or battalion headquarters. I'm too old to be an easy target.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
a2 + b2 = c2, worked out with a stick in the dirt. But the serfs we used to maneuver the cat were always stepping on the formula. When it rained, we just guessed.


----------



## lightcs1776

No, Gene, please. Nothing that looks like an algebra equation. I still have nightmares from calculus.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Calculus gave you nightmares???
I loved calculus….

After being out of college for 5 or ten years, I went back and took calculus….
The only hard part was trying to remember all the algebra that was used!!!
I remember the professor standing at the door, when we were entering to take the final….
He was telling everyone what they needed to score, on the final, to get a certain grade. Many people were told what was needed for a passing grade. For me he told me what I needed for an A…. I told him what I needed for an A+....I got the A+!!!


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
It's just Pythagoras. Simple geometry, right?
I flunked algebra twice in HS. When I applied to my major in college, the dean told me that I had to pass a non-credit remedial course in bonehead math before he would approve my application. I was the only non-jock in the class.


----------



## lightcs1776

Excellent work, Randy. I took calc years after graduating high school - I knew it all when I got out of school so there was no need for college. Then real life hit and I suddenly found myself wondering why I didn't know it all anymore. I took calc on line …. twice. Only course or test I have ever failed, including advanced technology certification tests. It isn't needed for my degree program ( bachelor in technology management - three more courses to graduate at age 46), but I still plan on taking it again, but this time in a classroom, after I have my degree. I have averaged in the low to mid 90's for every class, but still haven't passed calc. I'm impressed with anyone who can get an A+ in calc.

Gene, math is one of the reasons I love computers. If I need an equation solved, I can usually enter it as a formula in Excel or some other program. However, I still insist my kids know what is going on behind the programming.


----------



## DIYaholic

Math is FUN!!!
A buddy & I used to sit at the bar….
Besides drinking and BS'ing….
We would do math problems!

To this day, when ever another buddy sees me….
He claims that pies are round….
Area of a circle = πr2 = [pi x (R squared)] or pie are square!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a disease, Randy. Just like my brother, a calc high school teacher, has, it is an illness that must be treated. History, on the other hand, is an awesome subject and should be studied to the nth degree.


----------



## DIYaholic

When one fails history….
One is doomed to repeat it!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We'll all be prayin and thinkin about you all day!


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
There is a Jr Hi in AZ that gives every student an analogy test before they are allowed to take algebra. The math teacher explained that kid's brains develop at different rates and tests using analogies determine whether or not a student's intellectual faculties have matured enough for algebra. 
My college career began age 30. By then, I didn't understand why I found algebra so difficult. But like you, with disuse, the memory for the operations fails.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ham - Being Air Force, and thus SURROUNDED by aviators, and having deployed on multiple occasions to both Afghanistan and Iraq, it is AMAZING how hard it apparently is to hit that 10,000ft runway, or anything around it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool to hear both your experiences,, Gene and Randy. I'm hoping to continue on and get a teaching degree before I hit 50. We will see what happens.

Gene, my brain never understood higher mathematics very well. Partly, perhaps even mainly, because I was never really interested in the subject.


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, could it have something to do with what the enemy is using to try to hit the runway and what we are using to defend it? I think so.


----------



## ssnvet

Hidey-Hoe Nubberinskis,

Sandra, you are in my thoughts and prayers today….

Stumpy, still pullin' for Grandma as well.

So chin up, Buckaroos…. we prayed Gary into recovery… and that's sayin' something.

I have disappointed a customer today. They have a 96" tall super-duper water heater that they make and ship…. but no one apparently thought through the issues of getting something that big into hotel and hospital utility rooms….. you know… doors and hallways and things. It absolutely has to ship standing up, and they can not have the final height of the packaged product be any taller than 96". So the unit can't sit on a pallet… and nothing can be placed on top of it….. and there're no brackets or features to attach to. So I had to tell them I didn't have a solution for them, and they are some upset. Apparently they don't think the laws of time, space and physics should apply to their situation. But having painted themselves into a corner… they are now stuck there.


----------



## lightcs1776

You know how it goes, Matt. You can please some of the people some of the time, all of the people the people some of the time, but you can never please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Gene01

DY, 
Judging from recent news stories about pilots landing at the wrong airport, it's not hard to believe your "aviators" had a problem hitting the end of the runway.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, let me clear this up Pie r round Cornbread r square

Chris, some of us study history and intend to not repeat. However, those in the lead may not study history, and we all have to suffer thru the repeat.

Is that a glass half full or half empty??


----------



## ssnvet

Gary,

I prefer to be a good Joe Friday and just say the glass has 750 ml of liquid in it…. people hate it when you feed them incontrovertible facts.


----------



## lightcs1776

How about we all read the constitution? I think that would be a great start for those "in the lead."

And I'll have whatever Matt's having …


----------



## Gene01

If you lead from behind, are you really leading? And, if you believe and act as if the Constitution is a fungible document, what good does reading it, do?


----------



## lightcs1776

Good points, Gene. Very good points.


----------



## HamS

Matt, 
I am married to one of those. It can be maddening. I say something costs around 200$. I get permission to buy it (new router for example).I dasn't let Miss J see the invoice for $219.26 or I will hear for 2 weeks how $20 is 10% month an 200 and it is three lunches ya da ya da.

Plain maddening. I love her anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really, why do I set myself up for disappointment?? 
No answers. Doctor said that he would like the samples sent for a more specific test because while my copper is elevated, it's not high enough for a diagnosis.

Life goes on. I need chips. Ruffles, plain.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry that they didn't give you any answers, Sandra. One would think they could have told you that sooner. Enjoy your Ruffles.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I feel for you….
You deserve them Ruffles!!!

Now, go into the shop….
Get busy & on with life!!!


----------



## HamS

Sandra, 
Sorry about their confusion. I cannot offer ideas just thoughts and commiseration.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't know if you are headed to the shop or not….

But, I am! I'll knock around and hurt a few boards for you!!!


----------



## GaryC

Well, Sandra…. if good things come to those who wait, you have something great coming.
Wish the news would have been better. But, it wasn't real bad….


----------



## Gene01

Well damn, Sandra! Why wait? Why didn't he send the samples already? 
Don't tell me that they have to get another set from you.


----------



## KTMM

Well, the glued case came out pretty good. I've been sorting and straightening my shop. Tonight's goal is to get my planes, spokeshaves and chisels all sharpened up and make a decision on the drawers. I'm leaning towards making them so that dadoes hold them in, but I'm not sure. I like the idea of removable trays that can be pulled out when needed.

The lack of results is the same as bad results in my book, sorry to hear that news 74.
My father in law (who is going through cancer treatments currently) was pointing out the other day how long doctor's and hospitals take to make diagnosis, treatment and other decisions.


----------



## DamnYankee

*Chris* - not all of the air bases (actuall only a few) have the "high-speed" defensive systems. Besides, hitting the runway is not really effective. You really got to hit a strip of concrete that is VERY thick before you really even impact its use for long (military use) as USAF base civil engineers are highly trained and skilled at putting a runway back in use. And that is all I will say on the matter.


----------



## lightcs1776

I understand. I purposely don't get into the details when it comes to military information. But we know how to defend our bases.


----------



## bandit571

A 13 F20 tries his darnest NOT to be seen, and not to be a target of any kind.

9+ years as a Mortar-forker. Got tried of being around flea-bitten grunts. Transfered to the Arty, wound up as a Forward Observer/13F, and being sent back to the INF types and their fleas….

Coffee on the OP? Squad stove, an old #10 coffee can with a wire handle, and a custom made spout. First time I made the section's pot of coffee, the spoons could stand up on their own in the cup. Just a wee bit strong? Then add the Jack, and "HELLLOOOOOO, World!"

Raining like hell? Good Infantry weather…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well [email protected] …. there… I said it for you Sandra… we're going to have to round up a LJs posse and come have a chat with these doctors…. The Olympics is over and they can get back to work now!

Coffee for the commute…

New saw is itchin' to get a battery plugged into it. The ones Randy misses are all mine.


----------



## GaryC

Just went out to feed the horses and it started sprinkling. 40% chance for thunderstorms tonight. 
Got all my honey do's done. Now just waiting for honey to get home so I can collect my brownie points…..


----------



## bandit571

Taking a supper break from the Dungeon Shop

Making a lift-out tote tray. Having to do a lot of rips, with jusy a circ. saw. Easier with a couple jigs i have on hand…

Need to get the Tool Chest OFF the bench's top. Might get a little more work done, that way…

Supper while take a few extra Mountain Dews…....Now, WHERE can I find a few…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool to hear of another former mortar Soldier. I spent the first part of my military service in a mortar platoon. Signal (computer "stuff") is a lot better, in my opinion.

Heading to the shop to watch my wife begin turning 1/2 a small log into a bowl.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I need my Mountain Dews!!!

It's going to be a long night….
I have darts, from 7:00pm until about 10:30pm….
Then I need to salt all of our commercial accounts!!!
The boss man is out of town, so it's a solo salting sortie….

It may or may not snow overnight, but will be snowing by 10:00am.
This will make sure our commercial accounts are all set….
& give me the time needed for the residential accounts!!!

Looks like sober dart throwing tonight!!!
I HATE it when that happens!!!

So yeah, Bandit….
I NEED my Mountain Dews!!!

TTFN, see ya all sometime….


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, now that you know when he is out salting, getting his MD should be easy.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I don't know what to say. The good news is it isn't some terminal illness, the bad news is we still don't have an answer. Hang in there.

Sold my first sawmilled lumber today! We STUFFED a Honda Accord full and I only charges him $30. He was thrilled! I was amazed that 8' lumber will fit in an Accord with all the doors, windows, and trunk closed!


----------



## lightcs1776

Cog rats, Andy. Sounds like a win-win. He or she got great pricing and you had fum cutting boards.


----------



## KTMM

Well, I still need to resharpen some chisels and a single plane (my new unused Veritas #6). I got my two Veritas spokeshaves, the small plow plane, big and little router planes and my Veritas #4 ready for use. I added another shelf over the bench just for holding planes (temporarily) until I finish the tool box.
I think I'm coming down with something (cold, sinus infection). The 40 degree swings over the next couple of days won't be helping.


----------



## bandit571

Just brought in a case from the van…

Ok, tote tray is completed, and IN the tool chest, and….already filled up. It even FITS!!!

Getting ready to do a photo shoot, hoping the fuzzy stuff goes away, this time.

Might be a blog going on in awhile, stay tuned

I AM POOPED! Lot of work into making a simple tote tray….


----------



## bandit571

Teaser









Have to go a-blogging…...


----------



## DIYaholic

•BANDIT!!!• WHERE'S MY MOUNTAIN DEW???


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I am so sorry. Truly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 praying for ya here a song for ya from way down there in Texas


----------



## superdav721

DAve is snipping this on the ebay.
30 min left 
wish me luck


----------



## KTMM

You probably already posted it, but what are the dimensions bandit?


----------



## superdav721

SAndra you need salsa as well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that tool chest it looking great ,

Randy those mountain dews in in the chest


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave good luck hope you get it ,it looks like the whole shooting match

Lucas got the book thanks again


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, box looks great. Really good job. Anyone would be proud to have a toolbox like that.

Dave, sweet looking plane. Good luck.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great song Eddie. 
Not much to say, tomorrow is another day.
The existing tissue samples are being sent to Halifax where they will do mitochondrial testing. My liver is abnormal, but not abnormal enough for a clear call of Wilson's.

G'night


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you should come down here and hang out with Sherry. It would take your mind off of doctors.

Sherry is making her nut bowl. Great start, thanks to some advice from an LJ member.


----------



## KTMM

Now to go outbid Dave…...

I was beginning to wonder Eddie….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William thanks for the advise on the miter gauge it dose a great job

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3793


----------



## superdav721

I win hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
$150
for a 45 !!!!!
box blades bits and instruction book.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Dave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great going Dave looks like a win to me


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, I think you got ripped off. I don't see a plug on that thingy.


----------



## bandit571

Lucas: Chest measures 20" high, by 28-1/2" wide. Front to back is about 18-1/2"

Just a small one, for a small shop..

BURP! One Mountain Dew is completed, time for another of Randy's MDs…..

Almost time for a NAP!









Made by Stanley, a Wards Master Quality #3. made during WWII.


----------



## KTMM

My tool chest carcass, glued up and showcasing it's future contents…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the planes, Lucas.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looking good Lucas

wish i had that electric panel back there 









well at least wired up

great set of planes what is that small one ?


----------



## KTMM

It's a veritas small router plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

My Midnight Madness Salting Sortie is over….
Until it begins to snow…
That should be around 7:00am.
So, I may just get 4 hours of sleep tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Congrats on the sale and sawyer thing!!!

Chris,
Now don't be aiding & abetting Bandit! I'll get *74* to arrest you….
Unless of course you are "into" handcuffs!!!

Lucas,
That chest needs a bottom….
A top….
Drawers….
Hardware….
To be FINISHED!!!

Bandit,
Yeah, I'll get *74* after you too!!!
FYI: If you tool chest comes up missing….
It wasn't me! I'd look into that KTMM guy!!!

Eddie,
So how accurate is the EB-3 at say 22.5°….
The third degree….
7° of separation???

Dave,
Gonna need some action shots of your new 45….
Not the vinyl record….
Not the Colt 45 either!!!

One cold one down….
??? to go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I checked the weather….
Not going to snow till around 8:00am.
Gonna get up at 6:30am….
That'll give me 4 hours of sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZzz~~


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, so sorry to hear about your grandmother.

Sandra, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Dave, congrats on the article and new acquisition.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I will never tell. And I like to be helpful ….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & MD Nabbers,

Snow squalls pushing through the area today….
Snow will be hit or miss….
With up to a 1" dumping!!!

Coffee brewing….
Stomach growling….
head foggy….
What day is it???


----------



## HamS

Morning, 
It's cold outside. 
In honor of Rex and other subjects of Her Majesty I am drinking tea this morning.

I will have to switch to coffee though to wake up


----------



## DamnYankee

This seasons musical is "Godspell". We have chosen to go non-traditional and set the play in a corporate board room. My job now is to build a HUGE board room table and a wall of glass windows (wall will need to be at least 12' high and 12-20' wide).


----------



## DIYaholic

Without snow falling, YET….
I must tend to a few work tasks/errands….
Y'all have a fine & safe day!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Nice score Dave! Waiting for the video…...


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great looking tote and chest, Bandit. But, can you lift it?

Wow, Dave. Great score. You suck, BTW.

Nice start on your chest/cabinet, Lucas. My little Veritas arrived last week. Haven't even had a chance to sharpen it yet. Looks to be a sweet addition to the herd.

eddie, Everybody says the Osborn is a great gauge. Congrats. Nice review, too.

Chris, Sherry is really getting into that lathe, isn't she? You and William may be guilty of encouraging an addiction.

Hey Andy, at 30 bucks a car load, you'll have that saw paid for in no time. What did the guy say about under selling? "I lose a dollar on every sale but I make it up on volume."? Seriously, it's great you made someone happy doing something you enjoy.

Randy, the weather gods are conspiring to deprive you of sleep. Instead of your normal ZZZzz, sounds like you're only getting a single Z. Hang in there. Spring is coming…..when, is the question.

DY, Looks like you will be busy for a while. Good cause though. It's a great musical. Schwartz is a genius.

Coffee's gone. I'm outta here. Rub down a finish and line some drawers.


----------



## HamS

DY,

Styrofoam insulation for your glass windows
your stage manager will love you. We're doing Carousel. First though is Moon over Buffalo and a 40's Radio Hour.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Neo-Nubber Ludites,

Dave…. no one else said it so I will…... YOU SUCK! Glad you scored the plane… better you than me, as I wouldn't know what to do with it.

Randy…. keep it all up there in Green Mountain land… No crossing the White Mountains with any more snow. Strictly verboten!

Sandra… Sounds like you've got good Docs who are advancing the tests to a new level. Still praying for an answer and for continued perseverance. I was touched by your timeline. You've only let on a small part of your travails. Glad that you're family and marriage have pulled through.

Bandit…. Chest is progressing nicely. Looking forward to seeing the wood come alive with a finish on it.

Andy…. I'm trying to figure out how to get a Honda Civic down to OK land. Your mill sure is a spiffy set up. It looks brand new.

Chris…. Tell Sherry she's making great progress on becoming "Queen of the Lathe"

My neck is stiff…. guess what I was doing last night - no naughty jokes Randy :^p


----------



## bandit571

Finish is on, a teaser









Remember, this is a Tool Chest, not a fancy Blanket Chest









Like this in Walnut stained Barnwood ( Oak). Of course, this one has no trays inside…..


----------



## bandit571

Amazing what a single Mountain Dew in the morning will do, might have to have a second one…

MARNIN" To YE! Count down is underway till St. Paddy's day!

While some will be wearing the Green, others will be wearing ORANGE. Almost sure to be a fight, somewhere…

Battle of the Orange was a LONG time ago, yet we still think it happened only last week…..

Kind of tired and sore today, making that dang tote was a bit rough on the OLD body…...

Could have been worse, could have hired Randy to do it, BUT I wanted the tote done this year…..


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhhhh
Yall hear that….
Listen very closely…
Its a sucking sound.
It is ME!!!!
Bwaaaa hahhahahahahahaha
Sorry
I have been waiting for a 45 for years.
This is a Montgomery Ward 45
They were Sargent or Stanly.
It is the same thing for a forth of the price.
Yep there will be a video.
I am backlogged.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Dave, wish I'd a known you wanted one. Think my brother used one for a trotline weight.

Gene, I raised the prices and a guy came with a TRUCK and bought wood today!!! The guy with the Honda just called and wants more! I am very excited. Now to find more logs…....


----------



## superdav721

Oh Andy that was first so wrong..
Second so funny.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok, I'll show my ignorance. I thought $80 or $90 for a used jointer plane is a lot. What makes the 45 special, since $150 is clearly a great deal? I think it is cool someone like Dave got out because someone like myself wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Gene01

Shucks, Chris. I'd get my money's worth just playing around with all the parts and pieces. 
At least, that's always been true for me.


----------



## KTMM

Dave got a 45, the easy way to make molding. Me, I just carve mine with a genuinely expensive, imported knife, like a real Crapsman, gives it more character, blah, blah, blah. I sell only in the Fondren district, blah, blah. I'm a member of an elitist guild, blah, blah.

Just kidding, that's a great plane to get dave. I'd be jealous, but if I had it I'd probably just sell it to you pretty cheap. : )

Just in case anyone is wondering, I'm making fun of a "real" craftsman I met some years back at a local craftsman's guild show. He was artistic, of course it looked like he was just selling old furniture that had been repainted. Or maybe it was new furniture, tossed down stairs, painted and sanded to look old…..
And if you're wondering, the Fondren district is an area of downtown Jackson, that is supposed to be the artistic (hipster) area of town. Of course, it's also known as the Fondling district, if you go there, watch yo self.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great score on the plane Dave. You're having a great week on the ww front.

Andy - Any cash received completely justifies the purchase of the mill. 
Have you decided on a name?

Have picked myself up and dusted myself off. Back to the business of living.


----------



## KTMM

Most 45's are missing a lot of parts, have broken screws, etc. The set Dave got looks pretty complete. Also, the 45 is sort of an "all in one" type plane.

If you want the table saw version of a Stanley 45 you can look into Corob Cutters….. just saying.

Dave let us know what you think of that 45, I value your opinion. I remember reading a book about a toolbox / chest from an author that dogged the 45.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Now that you have "dusted yourself off"....
Go get in the shop and get dusty!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - Now everyone is going to want directions to that district.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all, for the plane education. I know Dave knows planes - I've seen his videos - so I knew it was a good deal. It will be cool to see how it works if he gets around to a video.

Sandra, good to see you on here and dusted off. Hope each day gets better for you.


----------



## bandit571

seems the tool chest is done, after three plus weeks









welcome to the dungeon….









"we got everything you want…"









If you want to play…









Hired Igor's three brothers to clean the Dungeon Shop… Mo-gor, Curly-gor, and Larry-gor









Fired igor, because he was using the broom as transportation….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice Bandit - looks great.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome tool chest.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit the tool chest came out great, holds a lot too ,should post it as a project

Andy 
whats her name is earning her keep (saw miser ) not like the tools i got i dont think ill ever break even if i wait for them to earn there keep i would have to build a lots of stuff and live a long long time 

74 welcome back to the walking dead here of misfits 

Randy that way over my skill level still working on 90s and 45s 

got tickets for a play this weekend 
*The Demise of Dorothy Dingle*
first time seeing it love to watch live plays cant wait


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

want be long now brother the electrician has finely made it ,


----------



## DIYaholic

…."we got everything you want…"

Bandit,
I Didn't see any MDs or cold ones!!! What's up with that???

BTW: The chest looks great….

However, even I could have made that in less time…
Of course, it would not be square, structurally sound or "finished"!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit that is one awesome chest.
WOW!
Chris the 45 is about 7 different planes in one.
It does all kinds of stuff.
Film at 11:00


----------



## superdav721

beading
plow
dado
rabbit
sash
filletster
match


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds pretty nice, Dave. Now, if I didn't have to have any planing skill, I could use one. Seriously, it looks like an awesome addition for you.


----------



## KTMM

Dave forgot two more things that 45 can do. Doorstop and wall art….


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
You left Dave's 45 most important WW function….
DUST COLLECTOR!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Mountain Dews were all empty, and the cleaning crew got rid of the cans…

Now, need another project to do, hopefully NOT a three week long one.

There wasn't any plans for the chest, it sort of grew on it's own. Can you say "Nightmares on Elm Street"? Since thatis the name of the street I live on…...

Dave: I think that Router i have can do the same things, as long as I keep from breaking bits….


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bandit, you can even see the floor. My hat's off to you making that chest with (mostly) hand tools.

I guess you're now officially an Anarchist :^)


----------



## bandit571

Had enough on the floor to fill two trash bags.

Mostly hand tools, but there are some things I like having a cord on…

Nah, that would be C. Schwarz…..he'd get mad if anyone else was called that…


----------



## ssnvet

This is my artistic daughter at work with charcoals….










Looks like I need to make a frame :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

She's very talented, Matt.


----------



## superdav721

All you guys, I do love the feel of the handtools. I do all the finish work with them.
I do own corded tools and If I was to only have two.
Bandsaw.
Lathe
Those two allow all forms of straight and curved cuts.
Tools that are collecting dust in my shop.
router
scroll saw


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I decided on Mildred (Milly for short).


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Matt, she does have talent.

Dave - you can read the excitement in your post. To be that excited about a tool…. ahhhhhh. I guess that's why we're all misfits.

Hoping to get to the shop tomorrow or Friday to install the replacement vise LV sent me. I'm going to cut a new front jaw, as the first one was a touch on the thin side. No problem drilling the holes, and the rods fit the holes in the skirt of my workbench as planned. But with this vise I have to countersink the holes in the front jaw with 2 5/16" saw tooth bit. I don't have a forstner bit that large… not sure how to work around that - I suppose I could use a rasp. 
I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Excellent choice Andy. Mildred sounds like a tough gal.


----------



## ssnvet

Neighbor with 12 thickly wooded acres is having her property logged this week.

I can now stand on my front steps and see the backs of houses 1/4 mile away that I've never seen b4. :^(

I'm not complaining. Her land, her prerogative. They're leaving a 20' buffer uncut around the lot line, so that's decent of them. There are a couple very large and beautiful Beach trees just on her side of the lot line that they are leaving unmolested as well.

It's quite an impressive, industrial scale operation, with HEAVY equipment. We had a similar operation clear land at work a few years back, so I've seen it b4, but I am still impressed.

Her late hubby let me harvest a dozen or so good size pines in '96, when I needed more pine timbers to complete my house frame than I had on my lot, so I'm very grateful for their generosity.

I guess I should take the cue that it's time to start dropping next years firewood. :^o


----------



## GaryC

Wow Matt… she is good. I admire people with that talent.

Sandra, I have an idea for you…. Order the forstner bit You'll probably never use it again but, you can brag about having one


----------



## ssnvet

Andy…. I like Milly. Perhaps she could have a nickname too. Milly, the Orange Peeler.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra… Rockler just had Forstner bit sets on sale, and Grizzly usually has them cheap as well.

Nice to have around, though I find I'm always using the same two sizes


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have a nice set of Forstners that came with my kijiji Delta drill press but the largest is 2 1/8…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lee Valley sells the larger bits separately. But 29$ for a bit I'll likely use once?


----------



## GaryC

Ahh, don't forget the bragging rites


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Better make that a really nice frame!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, I misread your post…. Thought you meant two at 5/16"

2 5/16" is pretty huge, though I think it's a standard size for plumbers (clearance hole for 2" PVC pipe).

You could free hand or template router it


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me tonight. Off to count sheep.

Nighty-night


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Would 2 3/8 work? Amazon has them @ 17.00.
If you do buy the one from Lee Valley, hold on to it. I'll give you full price for it the next time I'm up that way.

Matt, Your daughter is one talented young lady.

Andy, Mildred was the name of one of my grandfather's mules. She couldn't saw but she could mow and rake.


----------



## superdav721

Milwaukee 49-56-0137 2-5/16" Ice Hardened Hole Saw


----------



## DIYaholic

My tablet just froze up. I know Marty is to blame!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Wood Muncher was a close second but too intimidating.


----------



## DIYaholic

My tablet un-froze….
After placing it in the microwave!!!


----------



## KTMM

Milldread, she strikes fear into young maples and old oaks alike….....


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow forecasted until 10:00am or so….
Looks like I can get a full nights sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early rising today. One of the competitive teams wanted David to come out to 6 am practice so here we are.

For the non-hockey folks, at this level, the teams split into competitive and recreational. The players spend two years at each age level. Our son is first year atom and didn't make the cut for competitive at the beginning of the season which was entirely expected. So it's exciting for him to get invited to their practice.

For perspective though , he's more excited about getting an egg mcmufgin at mcdonalds.
Hockey teaches him a lot of life lessons including how to handle disappointment. We also push hard on humility and he understands how lucky he is to be able to play regardless of the level.

It's okay for him to dream too. He announced one morning 'mom, if NOBODY made it to the NHL, there'd be no NHL.'

Can't argue with that. 
Wake up Gary- it's your turn to make coffee. Stop being such a slacker..

Haven't heard from William lately…


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 is back in da house


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I don't even know how you can be coherent at that time of the morning. Way too early foe me.

Wife's coffee is made (Keurig), mine is about to be made. And I need my coffee.


----------



## KTMM

Its quitting time. About to head home. Goodnight y'all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good night, Lucas.


----------



## superdav721

Bah humbug
i need coffeeeeee


----------



## KTMM

Made it home, 22 degrees, cold car, short drive. I think it started warming up when I turned in the neighborhood.

I ordered an Incra V27 miter gauge last night. We'll see how it works, should be here next week or so.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin' Nubbers!

*74* - recommend using your router with a straight bit. As said above, you can do this freehand or with a template. I recommend you use your largest forstner bit to remove most of the material as possible. If I were to do it free hand, I would probablly use a very small forstner bit to remove as much materail as possible up to the line of the countersunk hole dimension, and then use the straight bit to smooth it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

21* in Martysville…..


----------



## DamnYankee

*Ham* - we are going with the "windows" with no "glass" with a NYC skyscrape painted on a drop behind it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watch 20 years of Roy in 25 minutes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good day everyone & Marty,

Awoke to no snow….
They are now saying noonish….
12° now, going up to 21°….

Gary,
Get cracking'.... Coffee is needed!!!


----------



## HamS

Morning work gets in the way of life.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great video, Marty. Makes me want to go out and find some saws and planes that will work like Roy's and build stuff.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, You could use the hole saw like Dave posted to cut a hole in some 1/2 mdf, or the like, to make a template to use with a pattern bit. That way, you'd only have a cheap hole saw that you'd only use once….unless you plan some extensive bathroom remodels….or another kitchen make over.

I'm off to resaw some dense foam. Needs to be 3/8 thick. All I have is 3/4. One of the sacrifices of rural living is that I can't readily get materials I need.


----------



## DIYaholic

Before the snow starts to fly….
I've got some work & personal errands to run….
Rather than run, I think I'll use a vehicle….
What, do I look like a Damned Yankee!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Lazy start. 23 outside. Not moving very fast. Coffee is free flowing. Not too sure what this day will hold. Melissa is off today which means anything is possible. Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## JL7

Mornin' ...

-15 this morning, got another week of sub zero ahead…....I think it's a test….

Been wrenching on snowblowers, prepping for more snow…....


----------



## superdav721

News flash. I had to bring Betty to the ER.


----------



## GaryC

Hope all goes well. We'll be praying


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Dave!!!
I hope all goes well and she rallies from today's issues!!! 
That and the new doctors can put an end to her medical problems!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin'

Tired, and very sore today. Project is completed. Now comes the "recovery" until the next project takes over.

Getting ready for a second Mountain Dew, don't really remember the first one…...

For a while last year, the ER was like a second home to me. Soon found out that Some ERs are a lot better at finding things than others. One was completely clueless, in fact.

Big project this weekend…..have to go and sharpen all the edge tools back up. Kind of wore them out. Wore me out as well. A #78 Rebate plane is nice, but a workout for wide stuff. Like ….3/8" deep, by 3/4" wide, by 25" long. Whew! Then do the rest of the rebates. Will have to sharpen that iron as well…..

Dave: Get her well! You need her….


----------



## ssnvet

G'day Nubberintzkis,

Dave… Hoping for a good outcome.

74… a good hockey game puts many things into perspective ;^p

Stumpy…. How's your Grandma doing? No news has us all concerned.

It's been 5 deg every morning this week…. and the big cold snap of the year is supposed to be coming Monday…. Polar Votex revisited. We may have to bring the bunnies back inside into temporary digs.

I just got the bill from Monday's propane delivery and all I can say is "We need to burn more wood" :^o

Might take another go at the sheet rock mudding tonight. I'm half done with the second coat and aside from some touch up, I may call it good enough after that and start painting.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## DIYaholic

"...may call it good enough…"

Matt,
I didn't know you worked for the "G'ubment"!!!
As Jeff told me….
Anything worth doing, is worth doing right!!!
Then again, what does Jeff know about details & quality work!!! ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. If I wanted sheet rock mudding done right, I'd hire a mudder to do it. I want it done cheap, and so I suffer through it myself. And at my skill level, adding a third coat won't help much.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I hear ya!
The great thing about mudding….
A wet/damp sponge does a great job of making up for my lack of skill!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - hope all goes well…..wishing the best for Betty…..

My brothers in town for a few days so we've been on the run…...see ya later…


----------



## ssnvet

Uh Oh….. Jeff is "one the run again"

say hello to Willie for us :^)


----------



## bandit571

Got to go to work tonight, and tomorrow night, then a three day weekend! Now, what to do down in the clean and spiffy Dungeon Shop…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave, 
I'll be thinking of you guys.

I have a bandsaw question…. actually several. First, the pictures










I took this one to make sure I was looking at the right thing for set screw…..but then I noticed something in the picture


----------



## Momcanfixit

It looks like the inner edge of the motor pulley is jagged. So I went back and ran my finger over it and it feels jagged. Here's another look:


----------



## Momcanfixit

And here's the damaged belt:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Soooooo…. the inner ridge of the belt is damaged all the way around, matching where the motor pulley looks jagged. Do I try to file that down?

Also- I can wiggle the set screw with my finger. Does that mean it's loose??

Seriously, it it weren't for you guys, I'd be giving up on my bandsaw.


----------



## GaryC

Only my opinion
If you can wiggle it, it's loose
I would take it off and try to file it with a small round jewelers file. If I couldn't get it to work pretty quick, I'd order another one. Id also like to know what caused that thing to get damaged like that


----------



## DIYaholic

Your saw is under a 5 year warranty….
Call for a replacement pulley!!!

Yes, there should be no movement/play in the set screw. Once you get and install the new pulley, apply some locktite thread locker onto the set screw before you tighten it down.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phew, I'm glad I'm not out to lunch on this then. 
I just emailed the photos to Rikon and will call them tomorrow. 
So much for tonight's plans in the shop. Have to find plan B


----------



## DIYaholic

I Just read the manual. It states a 2 year warranty.

I know you are getting/have a new belt. Did Rikon provide it for free? A belt is usually considered a "wear" item and hence, not covered under warranty. However, the wear is obviously caused by the defective pulley & should not be considered "normal" wear.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave got Betty in prayers ,yall hang in there


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - they were great to deal with and sent me the belt for free. I'm hoping they just send me a new pulley. I don't mind taking it off and trying to file it down, but I don't want to make it worse.

Keeping Betty and Dave in my prayers…. As bad as it is being ill, I think watching your loved one go through it is just as bad.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick hello. Dave, hope their is good news with your wife's health.

A bit of family time, then I am heading to bed.


----------



## superdav721

Ok the day started with my wife calling me and telling me the new doctor wants her to go to the ER.
She has been in pain for the last 4 or 5 days and the meds were not easing it to a tolerable level.
We sat in ER for FOUR hours with only blood and urine tests.
I was looking for answers to the reason of the pain.
Is it the pancreas, gas, stool blockage ect..
No other tests are ran.
And as usual they offer more pain meds and nausea meds.
That is a band-aid for the symptom. 
Our new doctor was totally booked and had no room today. That is why they suggested to go to the ER.
Frustration.
Sandra yes I know.
Then I get home. and there is a box.
I made some hardware for a fellow LJ a month or two ago.
He sent me a brand new Lee Neilson block plane.
It did make the day end a bit better.
Thanks lysdexic "Scott" for the new


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you and the Mrs get some solid answers, Dave. Nice thank you from Scott.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope Betty is at least getting some relief from the pain.
Can't offer anything more, wish I could!!!

BTW: That is a gorgeous plane….
Almost to purdy to use!!!


----------



## superdav721

I aint never had a new plane.
A LN damn!


----------



## lightcs1776

Quick question, I think. Since we have some hand planers here, is there any major downside to hand plane jointing boards? The shop is pretty small , so a #7 plane would make things a lot easier for storage.


----------



## superdav721

Betty is sleeping now.
William and Sandra.
She is dreading the fact there will be pain meds in her future from now own.
It is a scary path we are headed down now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave I'm shocked. I just assumed anyone that much into hand planes woudl have a wall full of new ones. Guess that is what I get for assuming.

I'll be praying for Betty every day. I know it is frustrating, but God has His ways, even though we don't understand them.


----------



## superdav721

Chris I think the newest I have was from the late 80's
I have two that are 1820 ish
I need to be careful. The Ln's are expensive.
I really like rescuing the old ones and putting them back in commission.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hang in there Dave. Nice plane!
Funny how that works. I was having a wretched day and William's pen arrived….

Speaking of William, is he MIA??


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sorry that you must go down that path.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, So sorry to hear about your wife's ongoing pain. I know this has to be wearing y'all down. Kinda puts a damper on the new plane.

Sandra, Never thought I would say this but I agree with Randy. They need to make this right!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's pretty cool, Dave. I started with a lot of older items, both tools and guns, because they were cheaper. Now that I'm a bit older, I simply did there is something special about an old tool bought back to life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I was getting frustrated so I took a deep breath and walked away from the bandsaw.

I took off the bottom wheel and the motor pulley. With a small file, I easily smoothed out the rough edge of the pulley. I put it back on, tightened up the set screw, installed the new belt, wheel back on etc and re-sawed a nice piece of maple using the stock blade. Not bad.

The blade was tracking nicely and I thought I was in the clear.

Opened up the bottom door and saw that the new belt had starting walking. I had it seated nicely on the pulley and it had moved over the width of one of the belt ridges. GRRRRR…… I'm going to call my neighbour tomorrow and see if he'll lend me a hand.

Long day today but got some shop time in.


----------



## ssnvet

Eh oh…..

Sorry to hear the bad news Dave…. sounds kind of KYA lame of the doc to send you to the ER for ….. nothing. Nice plane though.

My hair is full of white dust…. I wonder what it could be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Falling asleep at the computer. Must be bedtime.

As Randy would say:

ZZZZzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Which pulley did the belt walk on?
The messed up one?
Are the pulleys complainer (aligned to each other)?

Just thinking out loud….


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It could be….
remnants of a flour fight with the kids….
Drywall dust….
OLD AGE onset dandruff!!!

Yeah, the last one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a 4:00am wake up call….
Who'd a thunk it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## HamS

Morning,

Router came last night. I don't even try to heat the shop when itis below 10 degF outside so I have to wait. Maybe tonight. It is supposed to go all the way up to 30 today


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Ham. 30 degrees would be great right now. Hope you get to try out your router.

And good morning to everyone else.


----------



## Momcanfixit

4:00 wake up - Ewwww.

Heading to work. Getting into a semblance of a routine at work which is good. The bandsaw is in my sights this weekend.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## KTMM

Dave new tools are fun, but they tend to take as much time as old ones to setup. (minus electrolysis time) 
Hope the wife is doing well today. I know how those continuing ER trips can be. My wife had some conflicting meds that caused 3 ER trips within a couple of months. Each time they would just give her more meds and send her back to the doctor. It wasn't until she changed pharmacies and was getting meds filled that the pharmacist asked to speak with her. He informed her that the two meds weren't supposed to be taken together and that it would cause certain issues. Those were the same issues we went to the ER 3 times over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas, what kind of electrolysis set up do you use?


----------



## KTMM

I haven't so far. Dave has a video of his I believe…. I've had good luck with evaporust, but not everybody likes that method. I did a project with some photos restoring some handplanes…..

Also, I noticed a little bit of rust on some of my "new" handtools the other day when I pulled them out to sharpen them. My LV #4 had some rust on one side, as did the router plane knob and the plow plane depth guide. I guess I'll be working on that and oiling them down today or so.


----------



## DamnYankee

Good mornin' Nubbers!

Dave - Prayer for you and your wife
Lucas - Once you get the rust off I HIGHLY recommend a product called CLP (Clearner, Lubricant & Protectant). It is made for guns. Once you put it on your tools will remian protected as it DOES NOT DRY OUT. Several of my woodworking club members were recenltyl having unusual issues with returning rust. They all used a wide variety of products. I recommend the CLP, some hade some as they own and shoot guns. They are all swearing by it. Kinda of a tool "crossover" situation.
Chris - I use my #7 for jointing very easily. Tip is to plane the two edges that will be joined together at the same time. You can also us a straight bit on a router compbined with a long straight edge (make sure its really is true, I often use one of those clamp on straight edges). I have also used my tablesaw with a very simple jig I made out of 3/4" ply. Before I rip the new edge, I set the fence up so the blade will cut just a hair off the edge of the piece of ply I use. Then using a t-track and clamps I clamp the board to be joined so it overhangs the freshly ripped edge by just enough. Then I rip it. Straight edge. (I don't have room or cash for a jointer the size I want so I use other methods).


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Dave, You guys have to be frustrated and angry. Hope Betty can get to see her doc today. 
That is a sweet looking plane Scott sent. Good on ya, Scott.

*74*, Randy's on a roll! Check the coplanar with a straight edge. even a tiny bit out of alignment and the belt will walk. Hopefully, it just got out of line when the set screw loosened. And, you should not have to fix a poorly cast wheel on a machine of that quality. Get them to send a new one.

Got the foam re sawed and installed. Now, to line two more drawers and install the pin/stud wings and this chest will be ready to send. Good riddance, too.This one seems to have thwarted and annoyed me at every step. May have learned enough with this one that the next 3 will be easier. One can only hope.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the jointing tip. I'll definitely look further into using the table saw until I get a longer plane. I've got a #5, which seems a bit short.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & Numbskulls,

Early AM salting run completed….
No snow forecasted until Sunday!
YEAH!!!
I hope they are right!!!

I wonder if the evaporust or electrolysis will work on my brain???


----------



## Gene01

Chris, There are all sorts of ways to joint an edge. Another idea would be to set your board for routing as Matt describes and clamp the mating board along side the first board, just shy of the diameter of your straight bit.
Routing both at the same time guarantees that any deviation of the bit is mirrored on both pieces.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Gene. I'll may go the table saw route (I've seen setups for both, but my router table is small and it's a single speed router. I've put a good bit into tools and supplies for my wife's turning, but I'm really cheap when it comes to my own stuff, so some of the nicer routers and such will wait. If I can edge joint well enough via a plane, TS, or router, I'll use a plane to flatten a face, then send boards through the thickness planer.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
You wouldn't be using the table in the scenario I suggested. And, even a small single speed would do the trick.
Another method, if the boards are not too wide, would be to flatten one edge with the TS, then place them face to face and run them edge wise through the planer. You can edge several at a time that way.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Gene. I'll look for some how-to articles on doing it with both the router and the planer. People tell me designing computer networks seems complicated. Personally, I think it's easier than figuring out how to so some ofbtge things necessary in woodworking. Of course, I've been doing IT work for close to 20 years and woodworking for around 20 weeks.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
Here are a bunch of Youtube videos.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks. I'll take a look during lunch. This day job is really getting in the way of life.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday!!!

I meant to say that at 8 a.m., but the salt mine has been hopping lately….


----------



## DIYaholic

It's Friday???
All I care about is it….
A SNOWday!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool, it's Friday!!!! Only three more weeks before I get a weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think it is time for lunch….
Then perhaps a nap….
Or shop time.
I may need to sleep on that decision!!!


----------



## ssnvet

So today I got to experience first hand why it's not such a good idea to have your first aide station in the cafeteria.

blub, blub…. get the gauze…

I think I lost my appetite :^(


----------



## bandit571

after-work nap was incomplete today. TOO many loud people.

Slow night, last night. Only put in 3 miles walking between work stations. Some nights, it gets OVEr 5 miles….

Van is getting worse, will have to be traded off soon…..

Need to get another Dew…...BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm hoping that you only SAW someone that had an accident….
& weren't involved in a saw accident!!!

Bandit,
My after lunch nap is COMPLETE….
I too will be downing a Dew!!!

A little internet surfing, then off to the Lair….


----------



## bandit571

A BIG ham is in the oven, might get a small bite before I leave for …..work tonight.

Have the weekend OFF, and will be sitting at home watching all that white crap come down. Will NOT have to drive in the junk, trying to get to work.

Is Spring here …...YET?


----------



## ssnvet

No….. I'm still 10 by 10 (fingers and toes). We had a guy cut his hand changing a blade on one of our big foam blocking band saws. Sliced right through his leather glove. The nerve of him doing that during 2nd lunch. :^o

This is what the saw looks like new. We have two of them in our foam fab. department. The blades are a stinking mile long. Ya toss a "bun" of foam about the size of a jeep up there and dice it up into cubes, which then get put on a sheeting saw and sliced up into sheets, which then get further processed (die cut, CNC cut, hand cut, etc….)










Looks like the guy didn't need stitches, so they doctored him up on site and he went back to work. So the lost work days clock won't be getting reset :^)


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - sorry to hear about the ER mishap…...hope Betty is doing better…...that is a real bummer..hang in there. That was cool little surprise from Scott tho, nice…..


----------



## JL7

Gene…..the jewelry cabinets will be well worth it in the long run - you're on the home stretch now! And Matt has a foam fab machine that you can use!


----------



## ssnvet

Foam anyone?


----------



## JL7

My brother headed back west today, and it warmed up a bit, only -8 this morning, so a nice improvement.

He was nice enough to bring me a new (used) snowblower and hauled away the broken beast…..good timing…. here he is with the new rig:










3 to 4 foot snow pack here and more in the forecast!!










He also wanted an equalizer for his wife to carry in the car (just hope he's doesn't end up on the receiving end!) so a hard Maple blank and an hour or so to make…....might have to make a few more of these…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Nice job on the billy club but a Glock or a Judge would be a better "equalizer" in my book!


----------



## Gene01

Nice persuader, Jeff.

Here's another one.









Edit: Andy beat me to it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with a club, but I have to agree with Andy and Gene, one look at the wrong end of a barrel and there will be no problems. Of course, the difficulty is that there may come a time to follow through.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Glad it wasn't you & that the injured party was not seriously hurt!!!

Jeff,
Nice club….
Are ya gonna go seal hunting???

Andy & Gene,
Can you believe that guy Jeff….
Bringing a club to a gun fight!!!


----------



## bandit571

Heading out the door to go to work in a couple minutes, but









I'll let Dave figure this "cheap plane" out..

Old Bras frame Navy Colt, 454 Cal. will about stop any foolishness.


----------



## KTMM

MS lumberjocks unite. 
Saw this saw…..
http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/4354238558.html

or a tormek T7
http://jackson.craigslist.org/tls/4354224244.html


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Hubby is in Nova Scotia helping his mom list her house. Usually when I'm flying solo, I sneak in lots of shop time at night when the kids are sleeping, but too tired tonight. Hopefully tomorrow. I sent my neighbour an email asking if he'd have some time this weekend to help me with my bandsaw.

Shop goals this weekend - Get the bandsaw up and running again
-install replacement vise with new jaw
- get back to the router cabinet build

What are you guys hoping to accomplish?


----------



## GaryC

Staying awake another couple of hours


----------



## lightcs1776

On duty this weekend. There will be little time for anything other than work. Oh well.


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, The kids used to turn little "baseball bats" similar to that for use as persuaders in Jr. High wood shop, untill the principle found out :^(


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I ain't got a clue.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh Nooooo, say it isn't so….
Super Dave is clueless!!!

There's no point in going on any longer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..
Nobody around….
I see everyone has given up!!!

Dave,
It's all your fault….
OR Bandits!
Yeah, we'll blame Bandit!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening 
not much progress here did get some wires run and a few plugs wired . just cant run wide open like i use to. in the old days i would have knocked this out in a day now its a week going on ,but its getting done just the ole ticker dont tick like it use to but its ticking 

Chris the good thing about use a hand jointer and doing two at a time they will always match up , they have to be super sharp and its a easy peasy ,the work sharp 3000 works very well even i get a good crisp edge on it ,Stumpy has a video of work sharp 3000 work station that works very well and save s a lot on the sanding wheels and ,Jeff has one that is a jewel too

Dave sweet present you got there

Jeff thats some snow there never have saw that much in my life

im with yall on the Glocks they work and will get them away from ya or it just going to be a bad day for them good persuader 

74 not really got a lot accomplished but getting there .just some days i just go slow and wade thur the day

my son got deployed yesterday ,he a corpsman stationed out of Camp La June keep him in your prayers dont know wheres hes going they have clamped down on information on their deployments and arrival time s back ,security reasons i think but i had told him watch you self and your mates because there are ones that dont like freedom and have no problem killing to take it from you may sound harsh but there is evil in this world .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

getting









there


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I gotta tell you…I like those shoes hanging there. It's just the right touch


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Just wait until all the wiring is done….
The sneaker chandelier will light up!!!


----------



## GaryC

Can't wait to see that. Pure class….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

lol Gary those were a pair i wore to my daughters wedding they wanted all the ones in the wedding to wear converse . those were red but she let me know at the last day they had to be black so i painted them think i had the shiniest converses there ,just hard to find 13 size converse 

lot of stuff in the shop thats just fond memories of people and events the shoes just hang on the lights

Randy that is hanging on the new lights ,converse chandelier


----------



## GaryC

rolf…. what a great story, Eddie
Have you heard from David. He just emailed me a picture of himself. He used the clippers without the attachment and has a reverse Mohawk. He's calling it a nohawk


----------



## DIYaholic

This slacker needs some sleep….
Y'all have fun!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i hear from him time to time plan on going out there next month , but dont know now if hes nohawking may have those Indians on the war path LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy


----------



## GaryC

Wish I was in shape to go help him with his shop. I'm afraid he is going to get hurt one of these days


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thats what i told him i would help him while im there but the shape im in i may just get in the way i can do stuff but only in short spurts i fatigue really fast just take lots of breaks  ,i could be a gofer and hold and hand him stuff but proable just mostly shoot the bull and


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy and you too Dave


----------



## GaryC

That's about the same with me. Well, right now I can't do squat. Not getting around so fast after getting cut. But I'm gaining on it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

want be long Gary ,just takes time from most operations ,youll be back to speed and saw dust will be flying


----------



## GaryC

I for sure want to be in shape when we have our spring shin dig. Can't wait for that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if not come on , grab a piece of shade and eat some craw dads and relax


----------



## GaryC

Oh, I'm coming. Gene is going to come here and we will come together. I'm really looking forward to it. I'll get to see that chandelier in person.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

itll be fun , can do some grilling to , if anybody else want to come yall come on got room and if not a big yard and we can throw up some tents  
after Mardi Gras is over the craw dads are easy to get ,up till then i think new orleans buys up all of them from around 
William,Lucas and Dave will probable do the same if they can make it youll like them great people


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the sand man has got me as Randy would say NYTOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, the work sharp may come in the future, but it will be many months down the road, and purchased second hand. Now, if my wife needed it, I'd have ordered it already.

I'm definitely praying for your boy. It's normal to stop information flow before deployment. No one wants to put them in harms way by giving details to the wrong people, which is done by folks not realizing it, not usually on purpose.

I better see pictures of y'all getting together. Your neighborhood will never be the same.

Off to work. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

eddie went to bed 4 hours ago and I'm getting up from bed. Sumpin ain't right.
Looking forward to the trip too, eddie. Sounds like we're all in the same boat, physically. Found out last weekend that I can handle a paint roller….but not for too long of a stretch. Gofer status is where I'm at, too.

Gary, So glad you are mending well. I know you'll be in great shape come May.

Dave, Betty get to the DR. yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning medical misfits,

From the sounds of all y'all's conversation, last night….
I'm thinking of opening up a virtual nursing home!!!

Coffee is brewing.
Not quite sure what the day has in store….


----------



## DamnYankee

Eddie - what Chris said about your son is true….we call it OPSEC (operation security)....loose lips sink ships and such. We also do it because plans change A LOT at this point and it makes it easier by keeping all the rumors under control and not appearing quit so disorganized to outsiders. Some of those "changes" come from internal rumors and aren't actual changes or have any basis in reality.


----------



## bandit571

Even the best war plan ever gets screwed up at the first sound of

"Lock and Load.."""

Work schedule is done til next Tuesday.

Might be time for a bit of a nap.

Then maybe go play with a Defiance #4









Maybe….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers & Nubbetes,

Up early to get daughter to school for an all day model UN event @ Bently College. Coffee and eggs easy over on toast. Chatting with my lovely wife over coffee.

Hope to finish mudding this am, maybe a coat of primer tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This week is over just in time to get blasted with another snow storm… YEAH…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I went mudding in my yard, but I don't think we're talking about the same thing…..


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
Painters around here use a slightly thinned coat of whatever will be the final for a primer. Saves time, and probably $$. 
A good primer costs darned near the same the top coat, anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Gene we have not got to someone with intelligence yet.
Working on it.
I spent the night poring liquid loritab in her. Ice packs do help.
Today we ARE going to my granddaughters 1st Bday party.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie give me a day Ill do my best to get there.


----------



## ssnvet

Final (I hope) coat of mud is up….. Waiting for it to dry.

The kids are all out for the day at various activities.

Leftover hamburger soup and a pitcher of Piña Collates for the wife and I. ;^)

I kinda wish I hadn't trashed the shop, as today would be a good day to play. Finishing the ceiling is NOT play.


----------



## ssnvet

I've got the impression that no news is not good news for our Nubby friends.

Stumpy, we all think the world of you, Mike and Chip and hope the best for your Grandma. And if the hoped for best is not to be, I pray for grace to pull together and courage to keep on with the good works you've begun.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, thanks for the tip…. I'm hoping I have both enough primer and ceiling paint from previous projects to finish this up. But I'll keep that in mind if I don't.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Hey, Matt. Not having to buy is a good thing. 
I was astounded at the price of paint when we did the kid's garage/shop. Of course it was exterior, specifically formulated for the southern AZ sun, but it was $150.00 for a 5 gal. pail. We went through several.
Got a 5 year warranty against fading and flaking. The AZ sun is brutal.


----------



## KTMM

Eddie, I'm kind of like Dave with that, between my father in law and my job, time off has been few and far between. I tend to make it to Williams more than anywhere else, just because he's closest and almost always home.

With that said, my Incra Miter V27 came in today…. I'll get to test it out and set it up maybe tomorrow and Monday definitely. For now though the wife wants to go craft store shopping. Maybe I'll find something I want, I know she will.

Praying for all you Ill ones and your ill loved ones, it does get better eventually just keep plugging away.


----------



## bandit571

Two naps complete, with a "halftime show" from leg cramp charlie.

Into the 40s today, then into the 6-10" of blown white crap.

March seems to have come in quietly…......

Might do an inventory, to see what is left in the scrap pile. Saved a lot of off-cuts of walnut….....

Taking a med to dry up the nose, seems to be making the nose worse, instead…

Slow night last night, one line to run, and only walked three miles…


----------



## bandit571

Dave: that cheap $5 hand plane is a Defiance Brand #4. Weighs about half what a normal #4 does. It has NO frog! Just a couple cast in place ramps to hold the iron. Might be a Stanley….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

I like the idea of Randy's virtual nursing home.

Lots of LJs to pray for - Stumpy and his grandma, Eddie's son, Dave's wife Betty, William, Rex and Gary.

My neighbour Tom came over and I THINK my Rikon is all sorted out. We measured, and figured, and took off the table, and the lower wheel and measured some more and decided that the motor pulley needed to come away from the frame a bit. So we loosened the set screw, pulled it forward about 1/8" and tightened it back down. Re-assembled everything, fired it up and the belt didn't budge. It stayed where it's supposed to stay. YAAAAAYYY. So I'm all done in for today, but I'm very excited that the belt issue is fixed.

As much as I've cursed the bandsaw, I now know it very well now as I've had most of it taken apart at one time or another since getting it.

Hubby is away and son is at a sleepover so the divine Miss A (daughter) and I are going to have a nice dinner together.
Oh dang, that means I have to cook, don't I?

Later gators


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad you were able to get the Bandsaw all sorted out.
Yup, you learned a lot about your saw.
Some of that knowledge….
You will now be able to transfer to other mechanical things.

Lucas,
I know your allocation of time for playing in the shop is limited.
So, why don't you send that Incra Miter V27 my way….
& I'll get it all squared away for you!!!

Back to the Lair….


----------



## ssnvet

Ceiling is ready for paint…. Thanks Randy for reminding me about the sponge trick. I have a special sponge with a porous scratchy side just for the task, but had forgot all about it.

Only problem now is that I have a crick in my neck and am to tired to gove it a go.

Calzones for supper…..Mmmm,m


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I have a special sponge also….
But that story is better left for a different forum!!! ;^0

Marie Callender has prepared Sweet & Sour Chicken with steamed broccoli and carrots, just for me!!!

Now to watch the news/weather to see IF there will be an early AM salting run or not.
I'm hoping for NOT!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Done for the day. Sherry's bowlbrike off the tenon, so it's back on the faceplate, screwed on tight. Kids are watching Cinderella, insisted on by my 19 YO daughter. The suffering is unbearable.


----------



## ssnvet

Look at the bright side Chris, it could be Seven Brides for Seven Brothers ;^)

Trust me, it doesn't need to be seen more than once (or even once)

MOVIE PICK…. Watched Captain Phillips last night…. true story! Tom Hanks plays the captain. WOW!! Let's just say I wouldn't recommend going on a cruise off the coast of Somalia.


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: Although born elsewhere, Captain Phillips lives in Vermont!!!

I haven't seen the movie yet.

I rarely go to the movies, as I hate their concession prices….
& they won't let me in when I bring my own grill!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll take your word for it, Matt. Still I'd much rather be watching one of the Die Hard series or a Segal movie. This just plain hurts!

I'll have to have a look at the Captain Phillips movie when it hits DVD.


----------



## ssnvet

DVD is out…. We got it on Net Flix.

I saw a short interview with the real guy, and he said the movie got it right.

He went through quite the ordeal, but kept his head and saved his crew.


----------



## lightcs1776

Guess I'll be looking for it at Red box. Thanks Matt.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Neighbor Tom sounds like a priceless resource to me! You need to keep him happy. Glad y'all got the BS up and performing as advertised.

Sold some more lumber I milled today! Now hunkering down for the sleet, ice, snow, and single digits predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

A little "scrub" work in the shop tonight









A $10 plane from Harbour Freight, a Windsor #33. Stumpiness made one into a scrub plane, and so did i. Wood is some nasty looking Black walnut, complete with knots.









Used a jack to flatten all them scoops, then









Then, a #6 to "try" it for flat. Then a few trips for smooth









One side is now flat and smooth. I can now mark out some cuts a lot better…

Just playing around, for now…


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, missed some comments today. Sandra, it's good to have good neighbors. Enjoy the time with your daughter.

Andy, I would love more pics of the wood mill. That is a very cool machine.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to accomplish a little in the Lair today….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/40131


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Glad you and the neighbor got the wheels aligned and all is good. You might want to put something on those set screws. I just use some of my wife's nail polish. Then I do my toe nails. Set screws stay in place and the toe nails are still firmly attached. Other people have suggested Loctite, but it's an ugly color.


----------



## bandit571

just saw a1jim's newest post…........Rex has found peace and quiet, finally…...

Carry on…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Sad news, indeed. I'm glad I was able to get to know him a little while he was here.


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Speechless….....


----------



## chrisstef

Hey guys/gals. I know that rex's issues were pretty well documented on this thread and i just wanted to give you all my best. Roger will be missed but, im sure, well remembered.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex was always able to put a smile on our faces….
Sadly, not today!


----------



## gfadvm

I only hope and pray that Roger's family made peace with him before he died.

Chris, I posted a vid here a few days ago of the mill in action. You can Google: WoodMizer LT15 for lots of pics, vids, etc.


----------



## GaryC

I've been expecting that news because it's been so long since he checked in. Sad news. Hope the family is doing ok


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I saw the video … several times - grin. I find it really cool and would love to see more. However, I know everyone's life is as busy as mine.


----------



## JL7

For Rex…..

He played this one a few times late night..:


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex' tag line….
"Always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Rex…. I'm sure he'd have a comment about that.

Sad for his family.


----------



## Momcanfixit

at a loss for words.

G'night Rex


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. Praying for Rex's family as I go to sleep.


----------



## ssnvet

Sad day in Stumpyville.

We've lost our REX. :^(


----------



## DS

Post #1 on this thread is by none other than Rex.

If there are nurses in heaven, Rex is giving 'em heck.

We will miss you dear friend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very sad day , RIP REX you are a good friend , and will miss your wit and brightness , the world will be a bit dimmer now my good friend but will see you on the other side love you


----------



## Momcanfixit

You can find his obit here:

http://www.fossfuneralhome.com


----------



## Gene01

Rex and his humor and generosity will be missed by everyone of us who grew to know and love him. 
Our world is a darker place place without him. RIP, Roger.

Edit: Thanks to Sandra, for posting his obituary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rex, I'm happy to have had the pleasure to goof off under your guidance. Keep it sharp my friend…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

In Rex's memory, you are all hereby morally obligated to go leave a mildly inappropriate adolescent comment on this thread and imagine what Rex would have said…. Perfect timing.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58711#reply-790291


----------



## bandit571

Just went by and signed his guest book…..

Kind of puts a damper on my playing with the handplanes…...


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Rex would have several insightful, biting and funny comments about that piece of wood. In fact, he's probably enjoying that thread, right now.


----------



## superdav721

RIP rex
im going to the shop


----------



## bandit571

Seems Marty sent a boat load of that white crap over here. He can come and take it back with him.

Might get up to 10" of the crap today, Randy needs to get down here and plow

( while I sit inside, sip his Mountain Dews, and watch the fun)

Legs were swelled up bad yesterday, from above the socks on up. maybe two inches difference. Legs were also Bright Red above the line. Imagine walking the three to five MILES I walk at work.

Countdown is underway, come on 05-15-2015! RETIRE! (already tired, don't know about the "re" part, yet)


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I was wondering where my boat went…..


----------



## bandit571

Come on over and pick it up, and take the white crap back with you. All of it. Tired of snow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of boats, I've been chatting with my cousin (boating buddy) about building a wooden skiff and running a 1945 Monkey Ward motor on it that I am restoring…..

He wanted to restore an old wooden boat that Mellencamp has on his property but John wanted to leave it as art…..


----------



## bandit571

The Indian Lake Boat Show is this weekend, Marty

Every year, whenever they have that Boat show, weather goes down the tubes. Even by March's standards…..

Saw a small boat one year up at Lake Margerithe, Camp Grayling, Michiganer…. Looked like a bass boat, but they added a 454 caddy engine in the back….


----------



## bandit571

Might have been the same folks that put a 4wd pickup frame under a Ford maverick, and used steel straps to hold the body in place…..


----------



## bandit571

The pickup truck's old bed was then strapped to the top of the 4wd Maverick,,,with a topper, no less

Getting a few ideas?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody know where I can find a Maverick???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to the shop to weld on my JD seat…..


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Our pups. Annie and Oakley and the last of their dolls. It rained all day yesterday and they're a bit muddy.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break from the Dungeon Shop.

Worked on just two planes to get them a little sharper. The #78 took maybe 15 minutes, but that Kobalt #4 took over an hour! lots of "issues" to correct, just to get this









Trying to decide which hammer to put in the Tool Chest









The one does go with a pile of older tools, though









We'll see….


----------



## ssnvet

Howem nubber-ka-dubbers,

Bandit…. You misspelled it….. Should be Mav-wreck.

My family used to go to Greyling back when I was a wee lad, or so I'm told. Sometimes I miss Michigan, but ME has a lot to offer, like tomorrow's forecasts for sub-zero temps :^o


----------



## bandit571

My brother used to drive around in a bright yellow….VEGA

Way too many trips to Grayling…..but at least I got paid to go "camping" up there….


----------



## ssnvet

That's funny about the Vega.

My brother totaled the Caprice that my mom commuted to work with on a Saturday night, and my dad had to get a car the next day, so she could get to work Monday. Dad went down to the Chevy dealer and asked what was cheapest car on the lot and came home with a pumpkin orange Vega, with a doggy 4 cyl and 3 speed manual trainy. Once dad got the insurance settlement, they made my brother buy the Vega and bought my mom a "real" car. But he quickly pawned it off on my sister. Later, I learned to drive with it. Funny thing is, my sister owned that car forever and put >200K miles on it (with the help of her mechanic boyfriend).


----------



## DIYaholic

My old roommate had a Vega….
Pumpkin Orange, if I remember correctly (my memory of those days is a little foggy)....
He ended up painting it black!!!
Not a great car, but it got me to the bars!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice pooches Gene.

Installing a front vise the first time last year was a hideous experience. Once I returned it and got a replacement one, I thought - 'piece of cake'. Uhm no. Still a pain in the keister. Just have to finish the jaw though and it's done. Bought a cheap 9.99 hole saw which did the trick for the countersink.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the Obit link Sandra. I thought Rogers wife was Sandra also, but it says Susan…..? No mention of woodworking…. 

And glad you conquered the saw…...now you're back in charge…....


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI: Poopiekat was kind enough to post a link to a PDF file of "My Life Story" by Roger Clark aka Rex!!!

Link to "My Life Story"....
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2i9zvf024cz7qpp/Microsoft+Word+-+My+Story.pdf
A must read!!!

There is also a file that has pictures of his property….
http://www.mediafire.com/view/7jtc291fgvm3o7b/Microsoft+Word+-+Chez+Moi.pdf


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to jump in the salter….
& check on a few properties….

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - Susan I think was his first wife. Families are just odd in general…


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the links Randy…...Rex has some stories for sure….and that's kinda what I figured Sandra and it is odd…


----------



## JL7

Nice Maverick BTW…...my brothers first car was a Vega…..you could practically hear it rusting….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a couple of Vega's and a Pinto in my early days. None of them stock…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty, I sent a big nasty storm your way….have you seen it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit took it…..

and my boat…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. That's it … been a busy day.


----------



## bandit571

The one that came after the Vega? A Chevette….( owned two of the little critters)

A Blue one, and it had no rings left on the pistons, would get milage in quarts per mile

An "OD" green one, bought on Nov. 11 no less. When it finally was traded off,it had Fred Flintstone style brakes, Yep, them floor boards had rusted clean away..

Chevy Chevette, aka The ********************vette.. Did see one last fall, though. Amazing they are still moving around.

Went with Ford next, and got a Black Escort, with the stick shift. Daughter wound up totalling it one winter

From there? Downhill…...to a Dodge Shadow,,,,,never again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see a pattern here bandit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only got about 3 inches out of this mess. Hardly worth gettin' the JD out…..


----------



## bandit571

Might have got 1" today, maybe two. Wind Chill warnings are up for tonight.

Hoping the rest of that white stuff heads to Randy-ville instead/////


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just read Rex's story. I had heard it in bits and pieces before, he had quite a life.

Hubby is home from Nova Scotia. I always sleep better when we're all home.

Nighty night Nubbers.

Gary - get off your sorry butt and put that coffee pot on timer for the morning.


----------



## GaryC

Yes'm have it ready for your early morning start.


----------



## DIYaholic

All properties are A-OK…
I'll get to sleep in!!!

That storm is headed south of me….
Right towards my mom & family, on Long Island!!!
Sucks to be them!
Not because of the storm….
They're related to me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Please make enough for me!!!


----------



## GaryC

Done, Randy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good show Gary, good show.

Still not sleeping. Of course turning the computer off might help.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Way too many fingers used. Should have been one, or IF you were rex, two..

Where's spring when you need it? Can't wait for Yard Sales to start back up…...goin'pickin'as soon as I can…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. It is time for some sleep. Sherry's bowl is almost done. She has to sand and finish the bottom tomorrow.










Y'all have a great evening. I really appreciate hearing about Rex. He was certainly a great source of encouragement and humor.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Rex, you must really like Curry. LOL. Happy BD


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Sherry is doing/did a nice job on the bowl. It looks great!!!
That is NOT a small bowl, what diameter is it???


----------



## ssnvet

Eh-oh,

Long day… Ceiling is primed… Found a couple spots I missed sanding smooth in the process, so I may try to sand through the paint to smooth them out or I may just call it good enough. You have to look at it from a certain angle to see it.

Shop looks like a tornado hit it :^(

I think I'm going to box in the carrying beam with painted 1x trim, which would then make the ceiling 95% done.

Then I'm going to move the two metal wall cabinets and hang two recycled fluorescent light fixtures I dumpster dived at my old job …... 15 years ago :^o

Then I'll clean everything up and remount the air filter (which is the job I started out to do) call it done.

I may even finally post a shop tour video.


----------



## DIYaholic

Before today officially comes to an end….
I'm hitting the pillow….
For a long sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Great work Matt….
I think, as it looks great from my angle!!! ;^)

Now I'm really outta here!!!


----------



## KTMM

I got some shop time today. Finished re-shaping (destroying) the handles on my narex chisels. I began working on a walking stick for a guy at work that's bout to retire. I need to make the other one for my father in law.

I've been doing some research and it appears narex makes a full line of tools. Pretty good from some of the non-American sites I can find information on. Too bad nobody (online) in the US carries their full line, and at a reasonable price…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy good nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Lucas post some pics when you get em .heard from William hes been AOL for a few days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt it is a light at the end of the tunnel ,just dont let them look at that angle  got to see it when you get thur know you'll be glad to have it behide ya .
finally got my shop rewired its not up to code but its right and safe and now have a couple of 220 plugs and lots of plugs on their own circuits i live out of the city limits so it is no inspection


----------



## KTMM

Talked to him yesterday, he's making it for now, not been real talkative. I'm gonna try and make it out there Tuesday. Tomorrow I have to go pick up pc's from a friend to repair, then I'll probably head out to my grand dad's to pick up some stuff I left out there.

I've been researching some better carving tools, and I think I know what I want…. Maybe I'll get an order in for some soon. German appears to be the way to go.

http://www.diefenbacher.com/

Wish I had a few grand to go and fill out my tool box…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like all s gone to bed , i guess ill go out and wonder the halls of LJs , 

Stumpy hows your grand ma doing

Marty they got some Mavericks out around Andy part of the country ,r maybe thats Mustangs

Chris looks like Sherrys got the nack for that turning ,looking good

Gene great looking dogs Annie Oakley would be honored

Bandit Rex would have one finger up there probable will miss him used to love and watch him and Marty match wits but no one could keep up with him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas they look like some of the best Germans make some fine tools always have dont know much on carving r turning its kind of a special part of the craft but two cherries is got to better than one 
.just was wondering about William him and Rex were close 
aint had time to read the book yet tring to get my shop back to working order its been a while will settle down soon i hope and get some study time in


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it is official Monday so i better go hit the hay , see u early bird on the flip side latter Gators


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Randy, it's just a little bigger than a cereal bowl.

Eddie, I absolutely love the snow sculpture. Shop is clearly coming along nicely as well. But, did I mention that I love the snow sculpture?

Matt, good to hear your ceiling is done with mudding. I hate mudding drywall.

Lucas, you may have mentioned it, but I assume your talking about William. Hope he gets in some good days to spend time with family.

I best get ready for work and pretend to be motivated.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning Misfits,

Hmmm…..
No *74*....
No Gary….
No coffee!!!
SLACKERS!!!


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Honey Boo….???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Dave was saying he liked….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Thanks Gary. Strong and hot. Just the way I like it.

Matt, looks good from here. Call it done.

Chris, Sherry has really taken to that lathe, hasn't she? Darned good looking bowl. You are going to have to start making her some segmented blanks.

Lucas, Take a look at these knives. before you make a final decision. I have a couple of planes with the same steel and they really hold an edge.

That damned maple and walnut chest is DONE! Took my wife and I two hours to fit the wings into the top yesterday. A royal cock up, that was. But, it's ready to ship. I'll get a pic or two before it's gone.

Monday is the best day of the week…. when you're retired!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
When retired, I thought everyday was Sunday!!!
Yup, no pictures….


----------



## boxcarmarty

What day is it when you're just an out of work bum???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found some plans for an 11ft skiff that looks rather interesting. I may have to try my hand at that one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' white oak structure with yellow poplar planking…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Like a boy scout….
I think you should always be prepared.
You should build an ark!!!
You know, just in case!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, 
Every day used to be Sunday. Then I had to start keeping track so I'd know when the dr.'s office was open.

Speaking of dr.s. ...Dave, How's the wife?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I only have 5 horses to paddle it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I know Randy already mentioned it, but where's the pics? Yes, Sherry has taken well to the lathe. However, she is going to have to learn how to make her own blanks, or I'll never get around to learning to make furniture.

Marty, cool looking boat plans. That would work great for catfish and bass fishing.

Randy, I have sworn to never watch Honey Boo Boo. I enjoy Duck Dynasty and Red Green, but HBB is out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 

















Marty get a job


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
5 horses, you say?
That brings to mind a line from the movie "JAWS".....
You're gonna need a bigger boat!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work interferes with my daily schedule…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, They're miniature horses and I stuffed them in a can, it makes them easier to handle…..


----------



## KTMM

Well, I had a couple last night, and put a "best offer" in on ebay last night…..
It was a bit more than I wanted to spend, but I do have a birthday a week from today….

Fine Large Two Cherries /Ulmia Gouge Set ~ 12 Pieces~ Some Unused

It is a pretty good deal considering those chisels go for $40-$50 each and I technically would have only gotten six for what I paid for the lot….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well Lucas you have done it ,two cherries i dont feel so bad now last time i had had a few ended up with a festool never did get that worm from the tequila bottle


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty that looks like a old sears out board


----------



## KTMM

It looks like there's a set of bench chisels in that set…. I had a set of Hirsch bench chisels I sold a while back, mainly because they felt "too good" for me to be using. Now that I have a few mortices under my belt, I think I'm gonna enjoy some really good chisels.

The only down side is that there doesn't appear to be a v tool in the lot….


----------



## GaryC

I hate winter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, It's a 1945 Monkey Ward….. (Tecumseh built) they also made for Sears…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas looks like you got some of the best

Gary winter has returned 28 here and northern winds are blowing hard here ,its Randys fault


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't hate winter….
I just hate that it lasts more than a week!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would enjoy winter more if it was 75 degrees…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had saw a few of those here and there and some were still being used ,white oak i would think would be good they make boat paddles from it down here and they last a long time in wet conditions


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder what today has in store…
Shop clean up?
Clock building?
Nap?
Need to sleep on that decision!!!


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it's 17 here. I agree with Marty. Randy has a good idea too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i had saw a few of those here and there and some were still being used ,white oak i would think would be good they make boat paddles from it down here and they last a long time in wet conditions


----------



## superdav721

I hate hunny boo boo.


----------



## KTMM

I had a conversation with William a while back. I always wanted to build a wooden boat, maybe a little john boat or catamaran or something like that. Then William built some boat bookshelves. After that, he and I both lost interest in a boat project….

What killed it for me was the sheer cost of materials for high grade stuff.

I'm about to head out to pick up computers for repair, even though I don't earn my living in IT, I do a little work on the side for certain people. Helps keep me feeling like I'm still in the groove of things and sometimes it pays well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, White oak is pretty strong and durable. Yellow Poplar has some good exterior qualities if sealed properly and it is lightweight to use for planking. They are both readily available around here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You are either stuttering…
Or I'm seeing double!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy its just cold here


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I wasn't thinking there would be any cost for a boat … if you borrow Marty's.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kinda looks like Andy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, You don't need to buy teak for a good boat. Just use the best quality that is readily available in your area. You need a good strong wood for the structure, and a decent lightweight for the planking. You can also use a plywood to skin it with. Construction and sealing is more important then expensive rot resistant wood…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I hate hunny boo boo. but i always like boo boo more than yogi


----------



## DIYaholic

It is always better to have a friend with a boat.
You don't pay for upkeep….
Just chip in for gas, munchies and brews….
That way you get the fun without the funding!!!

Ya know the old saying….
A boat is just a hole in the water, that you throw money into!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Mine seems to require a pretty deep pocket…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
That just means….
You need a friend!!!

Good luck with that!!!


----------



## KTMM

Hmmm. So I could build the M.S Honey Badger….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Great video!

If a horse eats at McDonald's….
Doesn't that make it a cannibal???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty heres a seat for ya 
http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/seat/default.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll let you chip in on gas. It costs me about a hundred dollar bill for the truck and boat every time I take the large barge out…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

so cold here the cyber ports are freezing up


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, Here is the boat seat that I want…..

Note the joystick controls…..

http://www.ashtonboatworks.com/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

If I built a boat, I insist it be cypress. 
I grew up heading to south Louisiana every summer where we played, fished and hunted under mighty and majestic cypresses. 
And cypress is rot resistant. 
However, since certain shows have made old growth cypress so popular around the country and not just in the south, the price has went through the roof. 
I have been thinking lately though about several people I know who may be able to help me with cheaper priced cypress because I doubt I'll ever completely give up a dream I have of building my own boat. 
Now for the problem. 
I don't want a tiny boat. 
What I dream of building would easily take years and over half my shop. 
Although I'll never completely give up the idea, I doubt it'll ever really happen.

All that bring said, Marty, I've built a boat cradle with the same design ideas as a real boat. 
Check out a site about Jordan's boats. 
He has some real good designs.

Sorry for being MIA. 
I've been sick, down in my back, a tad depressed, and the recent loss of someone I had grown particularly fond of, although I only knew him through here and email, completely floored me. 
I knew he didn't have long left in this world, but still had a hard time believing it happened now after how much he has fought and beat before. 
He is no longer in anguish now though.

Ya'll have a good day and God bless you all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, Jordan's only shows 1 that uses the traditional lapstrake construction methods, the rest are plywood…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

At the hockey rink for the day…. March break tournament.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Enough time has been wasted, I need to run to town and get another spool of welding wire for my JD tractor seat project…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey William, good to see you back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Although he's never been on the website, my husband 'got' it when I told him that Rex had died. 
I liked him more than a lot of people I know in person…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

me too Sandra


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to see you….
Especially since you wear a mask!!! ;^)

Sandra,
I have to agree!!!

I've a few errands to run….
Then shop clean up is in store….

Later gators….


----------



## Gene01

Pics of the chest as promised.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jewelry chest looks real sharp. The door on the right is my favorite part, really nice grain. Great choice of finish, by the way.


----------



## JL7

Very nice Gene…...

Chris, let Sherry know that the latest bowl looks great, she's learning fast!

Gary…......I'm raising my hand…........not sure this will make you feel better or not, but it was 15 below again here this morning…....another week of this and supposed to warm up…....we'll see…..


----------



## JL7

Another strange glue…..this is destined to become an end grain cutting board, and if you combine the 4 shapes it should create a shape we are all familiar with…..

Any guesses?


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Believe it or not, they were resawed from the same board and book matched. The rays didn't make it all the way through.


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all have been wat to busy since last night but I'll try to remember some of your stuff:

Chris - most excellent bowl

Marty - A sleigh would be a more appropriate build!

eddie - that's why they make horse trailers!

Gary - single digits here with snow and ice. Took me an hour and a half to feed 3 horses this morning! Had to shovel a 3' drift to get the door to the hay barn open. I am sooo tired of winter!

I hate Hunny Boo Boo almost as much as her mother! Gives the South a bad name!

Know I forgot someone, sorry.

Later


----------



## gfadvm

Gene - That turned out really nice!


----------



## JL7

When you resaw curly lumber and bookmatch, the pieces reflect light opposite of each other…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning people

Where's lunch?

About as cold here as the north end of a southbound Siberian Bat. Spring is coming, right?

Might mosey down to the Dungeon today, beats the heck out of looking at that white stuff outside…..

One rear tire keeps trying to go flat in this cold air, then drive over to fill it back up, and find it has filled itself up? Trying to keep it going until Tax Check gets here, then a used one will go back there. Not wanting to put any more than I HAVE to into the van. Hopefully, it will stay running a bit longer….

Think I've got some burgers in the freezer, and some eggs in the fridge…..Hmmm, Stake'n'eggs for lunch??


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad y'all like Sherry's bowl. It looks even better off the lathe. She should be posting it as a project when she is done.

Gene, interesting that they ended up a bit different. However, both sides look great. The right just pops out at me. Beautiful piece. I'd have a hard time giving it away.

Bandit, think it could be that the tire is getting warm, adding a little pressure?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Ya done did yourself proud!!!

Yup,
Lunch here also….
Something from the freezer & into the microwave….
& of course a Mountain Dew!
Bandit didn't steal all of 'em!!!


----------



## superdav721

shhhh
next I get spring break off.
Baaaaaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Randy, I think I made a dent in them









Just a few 1.5 lt bottles. Still not enough to wake some people up









Sitting over in the corner from this computer desk is a pile of old floor boards









That i did a "make-over" awhile back…

As for outside?









Two days ago, this street didn't even have a single patch of snow or ice…...I HATE SNOW!


----------



## superdav721

yesterday it was 80 today we had a bit of snow.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, beautiful cabinet. Really great work. That should be on the top 3 easily
Andy, I thought about you yesterday when that storm moved in. I knew you would get it worse than we did. 20 miles south of us they had lots of ice. We just had a big thunder storm and cold winds. Lots of rain. Of course, it all froze and will be that way for a couple of days.


----------



## DamnYankee

RIP Rex


----------



## DamnYankee

Well…looks like I am changing jobs (finally).
On, or about, 1 April I will take command of our Security Forces Squadron. For those who are not familiar that means I will be Top Cop of our base. I will have to go to school for about 3 months.
The school is in Texas. I was looking on Google Maps my route out there and trying to get an idea who among you nubbers I could visit in route (time permitting), was thinking about Rex, when I recieved the notice that Sandra had added the announcement about Rex.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats on the new position.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Shameless…. you will most likely come thru Texarkana on I-30 from Little Rock. I'm about 30 miles from there. Not sure that he's still on line much but, Maverick is in the area too.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Only got to 20 degrees but the sun came out and the roads are good. Really strange storm as I have never heard so much THUNDER when it is snowing. The big guard dog was trying to get under the couch and BettyLou wouldn't stop barking and growling!


----------



## gfadvm

Shameless, If you get near Tulsa, you are always welcome to stop and visit or stay the night if you need a place.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrads Rob ,if you come thur West Monroe,LA.you got a place to stop and stay too ,well go get some craw dads and a beer


----------



## GaryC

Andy, it's all the way up to 24 here right now. My boarder collie wouldn't leave my side all night. The schnauzer just went to bed…

Shameless, got a date?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Congratulations….
On your new headache, err promotion!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
You do know that a tool gloat requires….
pictures to aid in the confirmation!!!

I was wondering when/if you were going to jump on that offer.
Glad they went to a deserving person!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you were able to pick up the clamps, Matt. Nice addition.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks for all the offers and congrats
Probably go I-85 south it I-10 west


----------



## Momcanfixit

Seriously, I can't make this stuff up. It's been a horrid week health wise and then….
The dr called me to say that the lab messed up.
The report they sent saying my liver copper was abnormal was wrong because they had analyzed the tissue from the botched first biopsy. He now has a report saying it's normal, which he thinks was from the 2nd biopsy.

I'm going to bed. Wake me up when the doctors here can tell the difference between their a** and their elbow.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thinking of taking lathe router circ saw jog saw drill driver and. Some other hand tools


----------



## ssnvet

I met my first live and in person LJ today. Dan, the "Craftsman on the Lake" gifted me a stack of hand screws that he didn't use and gave me a tour of the work he's completed renovating his home and shop. You're a talented man Dan!










Now my wife has to concede that your not all "imaginary friends"


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear, Sandra. I think Cracker Jacks wants the toy doctors diploma back. That is just really lousy medical practice. Hope you can sleep.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, what's wrong with imaginary friends????


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That is just inexcusable! I can only imagine your frustration.

Matt, Good score on the clamps. He has always seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats on the new orders Rob. Top Cop sounds like a lot of responsibility.

You can't make that crap up Sandra. Just unbelievable. He "thinks" it was the first sample. Oy!


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, you'll be way down south. You'll miss all of us. I assume you will be going to San Antonio. That's 5 hours from here. 
Sandra, sorry to hear of your new frustration. Hard to believe there is such incompetence.


----------



## Gene01

My God, Sandra. Such incompetence is outrageously reprehensible. There's just no excuse for such ineptitude and sloppiness.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry, for the incompetence of your medical staff!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like just another part of the fun with the new "affordable health care". Doctors working more, my deductible doubled, max out of pocket almost tripled. Sounds ripe for a malpractice suit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob , Let us know when you get down there, We'll all stop in and see you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Just go get another test done. You got more liver in there don't ya???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I got an assortment of them screw clamps. They're handy to have around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I was thinkin' that a boat would be handy for ice fishing…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt you suck 
but for real Dan is a great person built my bench from his plan and it still going strong ,hes also a great craftsman in woodworking and a very smart person did you see his boat ?

74 dont shoot the doctor


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rob your way down here now ,want be long your going to say to yourself the wind really sucks here in this place . drink pleanth of water and look for the shade


----------



## lightcs1776

Night all. It's been a good family night, with a bit of adult beverages sprinkled in. Sandra, your doctor needs to be slapped … with that club Jeff made. There is just no excuse.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling it a day….
In for a tad of cold here….
Sub-zero tonight, 12° for a high tomorrow….

I'm going to try to sleep in….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

At work. Got called in. That was a long drive back from Eddie's place in Monroe…... Eddie I'll tell you about it later. Or William may enlighten you.

I did order more two cherries gouges and I'll likely be ordering some slip stones. Night all


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Time for work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

A sunny day….
Coffee being consumed….
Turning cloudy with a chance for a dusting….
Will it ever end???


----------



## boxcarmarty

3* this morning. The weatherman lied again, he said it was only gonna get down to 10…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's my coffee???

Where's my breakfast???

Where's my blood pressure checker thingy???

Grumble, grumble, grumble…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks to all for your very nice comments on the JC. They are really appreciated.

Rob, congrats and maybe sympathies, too. Sounds like a big job with lots of responsibilities. When was the last time you were at Lackland?

Gary, got any left? My pot's empty.

Our bi-monthly precipitation is over. We got maybe 3/4". Supposed to be sunny and 65º on the mesa, today. 68º by Thurs.

The chest is on it's way! I wrapped it in bubble wrap and took it to a place that packs and ships. It weighed in at 26 lb. Shipping from AZ to the Mc Donalds Corp near Chicago cost $100. $74 for UPS+ insurance and the balance was the packing costs. One of the next three also goes to IL. More $$$$$! Luckily, the last two will be hand delivered.

Shop cleaning day. Then on to a ring box for son's wedding. A very welcome break, but all those maple pieces cut for the next 3 JCs will be staring at me. Think I'll cover them with a tarp.


----------



## Dauphin

Good Morning All,

On February 26, 2014 @ 5:00 pm (quitting time), Rex (aka. Roger Clark) passed away peacefully in his sleep and went to meet a certain carpenter.

My Dad loved all of you very much and valued your friendship. His little chats here about his life, what he was doing and so forth helped him not only cope with retirement but also with his cancer. He never let the cancer get him down and in fact was often even more funny than before he ever knew he had cancer. One could say I guess that Rex learned to enjoy and cherish every moment of life. My Dad loved to work with wood, a talent that he inherited from his father but to be honest, until retirement, none of us ever knew he had it in him! He was a man of many talents and I leaned close when he spoke just trying to soak up all of his wisdom. I will miss him as I know you will. Whenever you drink your morning coffee please remember my dad, that was one of the most favorite moments of his day.

Below is my Dads obituary for those that are interested.

Regards,

Dauphin (aka Bryan Clark) son of Rex

http://www.fossfuneralhome.com/sitemaker/sites/FOSSFU1/obit.cgi?user=1256615Clark


----------



## GaryC

Gene, it's full
Just got back from town. Had to go get some mineral blocks. Someone ran over a skunk. Sucker stunk up the air for quite a ways. Hate those things

Where's DOE? Haven't heard from her in several days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
its just another day in paradise,






miss ya my friend


----------



## lightcs1776

Dauphin, thanks for the insight into your dad's life. He certainly left a great impression on those whom he met, whether in person or on line.


----------



## Dauphin

Thanks Chris, my Dad was the kind of person that could enter a room full of people and make an impact on many of them, it was a gift. It was an honor to know him.

Eddie, thanks for the video clip it really reminds me of my Dad. His dry sense of humor was very much in line with the Monty Python's bunch and he did like them a lot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin,
My heart goes out to you and your family. A great man was lost. He was/is an inspiration to many, for the brave (and mostly funny) face he stared down life with!!!

He will be missed….


----------



## Gene01

Dauphin,

Thanks for the post about Rex. He was indeed loved by all of us here.

Don't be a stranger, now.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your loss Bryan and thanks for the post….....this place will never be the same.


----------



## DIYaholic

+1 Jeff!!! ;^(


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Dauphin, thanks for coming by and letting us know more about Rex. 
He was a great man.

Gary, that is an interesting question. 
Where is doe?
Hope she isn't buried in the white stuff too bad to get out.

Dave reminded me something I didn't want to think about in this cold weather. 
My kids are out all next week for spring break. 
I don't know at the moment if that is a good thing or a cruel joke.


----------



## bandit571

We've had enough snow days, that there will be no Spring Breaks around here. And they will still be in school in June!

Kobalt #4? JUNK, POS! Will be taking it back to Lowes. Even I can't get it to work right. Makes a Handyman #1204 look like an L-N smoother….

Hoping a rear tire can hold up until this weekend, then I can get a replacement used tire. Might get both rear tires replaced that way. Tired of pumping air into the one. Going down the road in town …WADDLING. Both rears seem to be just enough out of sync, feels like I'm riding on a duck's back….


----------



## superdav721

Dauphin he is looking down on us now caring on with what we do. We will miss is input, well most of it. He is smiling and feeling no pain. That is the most important part. Roger had wisdom beyond my reach. I hope I learned a few things from him. He will always be my favorite person to insult because he could turn it around right back at you and you never new what hit you.
He asked me to roast him a while back. It took me two weeks to get the opening statement put together.
I do believe Stumpy read it and dared us not to roast him.
Introducing the First LumberJock Roast of Roger Clark
He was sick as a dog but his mental capability was sharp as a tack.
I will always love his sense of humor.
I will think of him every morning at coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the only time in History, that an old Brit, and an old Mic liked each other?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dauphin, thank you for the post. Your Dad's comments and attitude always brightened my days. My morning coffee doesn't taste as good without him.


----------



## KTMM

I can only re affirm what has already been said here dauphin. I haven't been very active here over the past couple of years due to family and work. I've enjoyed browsing through and seeing your dad's witty comments and well played retorts. There are few people that can maintain a good and humorous attitude when facing illness, but those are the people that get remembered the best.

For those of ya'll that don't know, we lost my brother in law almost three years ago to leukemia, that had resurfaced after 13 years. My father in law is currently going through lung cancer (non-smoking related) treatments. The doctor told him that it will possibly what takes him out, but he could have as much as 10 more years. With that being said, I'll leave this post with a Bible verse that sticks out in my mind everyday.

Proverbs 17:22

A cheerful heart is good medicine,
but a crushed spirit dries up the bones.


----------



## gfadvm

Bryan, I felt like I had lost a family member when your dad left us. Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dauphin….As with Lucas I can only say "what they said"

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Dauphin

Thank you all today for your kind words, they have been very comforting to me and my family. I will try to check in from time to time as I try to take the mantle of my dad's woodworking into my own hands.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin,
Yes, please don't be a stranger….
Well, any stranger than Rex!!! ;^)

I'm off to throw some darts and down a few cold ones….

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Dauphin,

My sincere condolences for the loss of your dad. Roger was a witty man with a keen intellect. Someone posted a link to his autobiography and he surely had a tremendous wealth of experiences.

I hope you can enjoy a positive sense of connection with him by enjoying woodworking and working with some of the same tools. Lots of friendly folks on LJs who would feel especially happy to you out with any questions.

Matt


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gotta say, Rex's passing hit me pretty hard. I expected it since he'd been away for so long, and any PM's I sent went unanswered. But it's like losing a member of the family. Very, very sad…


----------



## ssnvet

On a different note, I was informed today that I'm being called upon at work to bone up on lean manufacturing principles and best practices, so I can lead the companies efforts to improve efficiency in a couple of our departments that are struggling to turn good profits. Our crating dept. being near the top of the list.

I've been talking to a brick wall aver the years making recommendations that get poo-pood by the less than competent or lazy. Maybe I'll be able to post some interesting projects once we get going.

Trying to keep a positive attitude about all this, even though there has yet to be any discussion of augmenting my little bitty engineering crew. I guess this means they're not getting ready to can me :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Stumpy,

How's your grandma doing?


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, perhaps they will start implementing Lean Six Sigma. It's a methodology for reducing costs and time to market on projects. Although not good for everything, some of the principles are right on target.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A little better. Finally home from the hospital.


----------



## JL7

Hey Matt, that's cool that you got picked for the Lean duties…...I had that gig for several years and really enjoyed it a lot. Of course, the first hurdle is just getting some buy in from the crew, as you know….

Not sure if you have anything in your area, but in the Cities here, we have a Manufacturers Alliance http://www.mfrall.com/ and they provide training and resources for the local mfg companies. I have a bunch of certifications through them (and my work payed for it…) and they also have a Lean Leaders group where a couple dozen Lean folks from different companies would meet each month at a different company and exchange ideas and tour the facilities…....it's a great way to learn, and pretty darn fun compared to the same old routine.

Keep us posted how it goes…..

BTW - it helps out keeping your own shop in order…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dont laugh it works


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy happy to hear you grand ma is home and doing better


----------



## ssnvet

That's great news Stumpy…. I'm sure you've been busy.

Chris & Jeff… We've got to crawl b4 we can run. The company still has the management structure of a mom & pop shop (i.e. No one can make a decision of any consequence, except the owners), but that is slowly changing. Also, the "job shop" nature of our business, the relatively low skill work force and lean head count in the office present challenges. We're leaning towards basic 5S principals and not any statistical process controls.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey.
Stumpy - glad to see you back and glad your grandma is home.

Jeff - sounds like interesting stuff.

Nice set up with the Ridgid sander Eddie. I have the same one - is that a magnetic dust chute you have on it?


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, great news regarding your grandma. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
We ARE family here….
So yes, Rex is a great lose!

It is with the same concern that we worry about you and Grandma!!!
Glad she is doing better!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I'm not familiar with the "lean" process…..
But if you are being asked to help lead the charge to change….
That is a good thing!

Good luck!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm worried about Eddie….
With all these new machines that he needs learn the safe operation of….

I mean, look at that Ridgid OSS…
ALL the spindles are missing!!!
I hope he didn't accidently (or purposely) sit on them!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy we needed some good news.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't think I need to be awake in four hours….
But just in case….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy spindles what spindles 

Sandra that a dust hood from the router table that i bolted down with the stop on the sander its a tempary set up it works but dust still get under it there are a lot better set ups to catch the dust coming off the sander on LJs heres one http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25862#
but will add one soon as the back vac hook up don't really catch a lot of the dust . will go this way im thinking


----------



## Doe

I'm here. Coffee anyone?

I haven't been in the shop for two weekends now. It's crazy busy at work and I've had an awful sinus headache and the stomach flu. Doctor said, to quote Arnie, "it's not a tumor" and wait until everything gets better. I'm waiting for blood work results (liver!) but the doc doesn't expect anything nasty. So, I've been lurking and napping and reading and watching TV and working. Funny thing, I've had such a hankering for Mountain Dew. I don't even know if you can get it here anymore. Although I haven't had the gumption to post anything, I've read the posts and I've laughed, admired, gasped (Sandra!), worried, and felt sad about Rex's passing. Randy, why was it always "misfits and Randy"? Are you a man outstanding in his field, or just a man out standing in his field?

Need more coffee. Sorry, no donuts.


----------



## KTMM

Too early. Drink coffee, run out the door. Gotta keep the lights on today, maybe this work stuff will slow down when it warms up a bit today….

Chisels and gouges are on their way. They'll either be here today or tomorrow. Too bad I won't want to touch them till Saturday…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Doe. Hope you're feeling better soon. I was surfing Kijiji last night out of complete boredom and searched Sawstop. There's a beaut of one for sale in Ajax, Ontario. Not sure if that's your cup of tea, but it might be worth drooling over. It was just posted last night.

Mountain Dew is the original Red Bull I think. Don't do the Dew. Look what it's done to Bandit!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Lucas


----------



## superdav721

Morning


----------



## DIYaholic

I was rudely awoken….
There was a need for an early AM salting run….

All was done sans caffeine….
So that I would be able to go back to sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Dave


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Can I go back to bed now?

I have been working on a few pens the last few days. 
So many ideas, so little time and kits.

Kids are out for spring break next week. 
Did I mention that that is ridiculous?

Well I have coffee. 
Now I need to go get a fire going.

Ya'll have a blessed day.


----------



## superdav721

William I am sending each kid a case of red bull and sugar cookies for next week.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, that would be so cruel, yet so funny!

Morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Just got home from work

Poured me a bowl of shredded wheat, with a sliced up banana. And sat down at this computer for a bit

Even have a Mountain Dew 20 oz bottle sitting within reach

Inventory shows a few 1x scraps of walnut, some 1×6 pine shorties ( maybe 24" long)ans some pieces of Oak..

Might have to raid the old Pole Barn for a slab or two.

Then raid Randy's fridge for some more Dews…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kids are off this week for March break. They've been put to work this morning and then we have to head to town for fun things like passport photos, banking, etc etc. Oh what fun.

Just exchanged some snotty emails with a guy selling a Sawstop on Kijiji. He said he'd rather see it turn into a pile of rust before he'd lose that much money on it. I told him he has a great saw just sitting there and that he's already lost the money he paid and good luck getting his asking price.

There, I've ticked somebody off and had some coffee. All good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Somebody close the border. Sandra's on an evil rampage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'm gonna stop by HF while I'm out today. Can I pick up anything for anybody while I'm there???


----------



## bandit571

I better hide the Mountain Dews, no telling what she might do, if she gets a few of them….

I think Mary-Kate has the right idea









Been up since 11:00 am YESTERDAY morning, about time to pull a Randy

ZZZZZZZzzzzz….....S N O R E …....


----------



## GaryC

Good Morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning Gary

Marty - Never been to HF - surprise me.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Glad to hear your grandmother is home and getting better, Stumpy.

How's it going, *74*? Any more revelations of idiocy from your health care "professionals"?

Dave, Your break is this week? As much as my wife and I enjoyed her time off, I'm with William. Why not just have school from the Tue. after Labor day until mid May and skip all the breaks? After those week or two week long breaks, teachers have to spend several days in review, anyway.

eddie, I like your solution better than the one you referenced. Especially if you switch back and forth 'tween the belt and spindles a lot. That is if you find your spindles.

The NOAA lied about yesterday's weather for the mesa. But, what's new? A rock on a string would be better.

More shop cleaning today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all,

This is my first post on this thread. I had never read it before. Didn't know what it was about. Nothing much to do today, so I think I'll mess with a piece of walnut that I have been wanting to make into some usable lumber. Looks like some time at the jointer and then the table saw.

Have a good day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Today we find out who won the 2014 Nordys!

I'm not sure why I am so excited. I don't expect to win. I won last year and since then I have partnered with Rockler, so I suspect I won't get picked even if my video WAS the best. And I'm not entirely sure mine IS the best, anyway. But I'm still pretty anxious to see what happens.

Meanwhile, it's been months since I last completely disassembled my workshop and changed everything around, so I decided to do that again. IT'S A DISEASE! I can't help myself! I don't just move a tool or two, I tear apart benches, duct work, wiring, everything! But I'm filming it for the "show"... so at least it'll provide some entertainment.


----------



## HamS

Congratulations on your command DY.
Been sick for a few days. 
Sick enough to stay in bed and sleep 2 days straight. Sad to hear about Roger, but his race is run now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Bill. I'm not sure if anyone knows what this thread is about, but it's my favorite.

Ham, hope your well on the road to getting over whatever you had.

Stumpy, good luck with the Nordy. I loved the video.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Welcome to the land of odd…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I would vote for you… (for a small bribe)


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning misfits & Marty,

Bill,
Welcome to the asylum….
You don't need to be crazy to hang here….
But it helps!!!

Doe,
I'm usually just standing alone….
Whether that be in a field or a party!!!

Stumpy,
I would vote for you… (for a LARGE bribe)!!!

Bandit,
I NEED my Mountain Dews….
Don't you lay a finger on my Butterfinger, err Mountain Dews!!! (in my best Bart Simpson voice)

Ham,
I envy you….
Two days in bed…. You lucky guy you!!!

Dave,
I'd be willing to go halfs-ies on the Red Bull and cookies!!!

Y'all play safe….
I've been awake toooooo long…..
I need a nap…zzzz~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-dubbers,

Woke up a t 3 with a wicked crick in my neck and a headache…. steaming hot shower helped but now it's coming back.

fortunately "the secret compartment of my ring I fill / With an Underdog super energy pill" ............ MOTRIN!!


----------



## superdav721

Gene I love the break. It starts next week. With the wife being sick I am so far behind in the shop. I have tons to do and know time to do it. 
Ain't life great. 
I am so far behind I'll never die. 
And it's time to bust the ground for a garden. 
I like playing in the dirt.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Welcome to the group and get ready to laugh, cry, and take some abuse! This is a great group and I have never seen any mean/hateful exchanges here like on some of the other forums!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
it another day in paradise 

Bill Welcome to the land of confusion ,a group of misfits and social rejects 

Dave can i send my Kids to your place sense you are off for a week ? asked William and he said he will shoot me


----------



## ssnvet

Motrin not working…..

My #2 draftsman called in sick (food poisoning) so guess what I'm doing today. He was out on a vacation day yesterday, and of course, a glut of new work came in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been griping about spring break because this crazy weather has been, well, crazy. 
It doesn't feel like spring.

Anyway, I love it when my kids are not in school. 
That means I have help if I need it. My boys are a lot of help to me. 
It means I can stay at the shop as late as I want if I feel up to it. Normally when Lisa is working I have to stop and come home so kids can get everything done at home and get in bed on time because it's a school night. 
It means I can crank the music in the shop all day. Normally it goes off on weekday evenings while kids do homework. 
It means I don't have to pick up kids from any after school events. 
You know the only thing that will make this spring break better? If it actually turns to spring and stays there. I am sick of cold weather.


----------



## lightcs1776

Spring? I've heard of it, buy I thought it was a myth, like unicorns and such.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've interjected myself into the latest Sawstop thread. I don't usually get involved in debates, but this one has remained civil, and I think it would be nice if at least one or two people who ACTUALLY OWNED one was part of the conversation.

Of course I also plan on calling the first person who disagrees with me a Nazi…


----------



## DamnYankee

Way to go Granma Stumpy!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well now I'm gonna have to go read that thread. I don't own a sawstop.


----------



## DamnYankee

Got orders for four shadow boxes.
They all came to me over the last 2 weeks. They all start with an inquiry without stating when they want them. I was concerned since we are having some VERY wacky weather - not condusive to finishing - but turns out most are need in May. 
I think I may try making a few extra to have on hand when people ask a bit short noticed.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stumpy - ain't just amazing the strength of opinion and knowledge people exude when they are ignorant.
I regularly get very strong opinons about my running - bad for the knees, back, how to, etc - from people I know have never run more than a mile in their lives.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You run, Yanks? I hear that's bad for the knees…

I got second place in this year's Nordys.

Of course, second place is also called "first loser", but it's usually third pace that says that…


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Running is fine for YOUR knees….
But I'm NOT taking any chances with mine….
So, I'll leave all the running to you!!! ;^)


----------



## HamS

I had a Col once say If I need to run, I'll send my deputy." He made 3 stars before he retired. Probably couldn't do that in today's army.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congrats….
on sliding all they way down to #2!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thanks, *Randy*. But how did you know I just slid out a number two?

Oh, wait… I think I misread your comment… carry on…


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrars on the award, Stumpy. As for the other … TMI.

DY, I'm not going to tell you it is bad for you to run. However, as one that runs fairly regularly (but NOT full or even half marathons), running is definitely bad for ME. Of course, that's because I simply don't like to run - grin.

Oh, and as far as Saw Stop goes, I've been following the thread,and it has been a llot more civil than most. It seems there are far too many threads that get ramped up emotionally rather than keeping on a good respectful discussion.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I heard that Gass uses newborn babies to test his braking system… I also hear that he gets together with all of his evil woodworking friends and makes sacrifices to a giant idol of a hot dog.

I heard it on the internet, so I know it's true.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, there went the saw stop thread. Some nut started posting about testing with babies and some kind of evil worship. I thinkiI may have even heard the Oscar Myer weiner song in the background.


----------



## StumpyNubs

There's always one guy who has to ruin it for everybody. I think I'm going to go over there and call myself a nasty name


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Bill, 
I guess you could consider this the Seinfeld side of Lumberjocks.

The doctor called me today…. blah blah blah, he checked with the lab to find out what the problem was…..
Everything was sent to another hospital for a second opinion. So I'm back to square one as far as an answer goes.
He doesn't thinks it's Wilsons and we keep going back to the MS theory. At least I'm helping with everyone's billable hours.

The new jaw for my front vise is waiting for me to get out to the shop, so hopefully I'll perk up soon and get that done.

Okay Bill - I'm going over to lurk and see if you have any shop photos posted.


----------



## DamnYankee

My point was that I find people with no actual first hand knowledge or experience frequently have the strongest opinions.


----------



## lightcs1776

I know what you meant, but couldn't resist being a tad bit argumentative. And for the record, you should be proud of running a marathon. That's very cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

"...how did you know I just slid out a number two?..."

Stumpy,
I can neither confirm nor deny what organization I work for….
BUTT the NSA knows everything!!!


----------



## JL7

Congrats on your No. 2 Stumpy…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You better have some shop pictures….
*74* is crazy about them….
Ok, she is just plain crazy!!!

I do have a question for you….
When you screw up a project….
Do you just bring it to work, to dispose of it??? ;^)


----------



## JL7

Speaking of Lean….....applied a little 5S to the lathe station yesterday….....moved the tools behind the lathe and built a couple of drawers for the all the little bits….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, You could have made it to #1 if Randy had of voted before the closing bell…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Your gold plated tools don't impress anybody… Ok, maybe just a little…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice storage for the lathe accessories, Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Marty, are you working on the JD again??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Haven't made it to HF yet, so don't get your panties bunched up yet 74. I did however go to Rural King and buy a Drill Doctor 750X….. (Makers of WorkSharp 3000)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm working on my tractor seat project…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
How would you like to come and set up my lathe station???
Oh and bring enough of the Kaizen foam for my whole shop!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have procrastinated enough….
I need to go putter in the Lair!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Marty…...what's the scope of the tractor seat project…..is it wood?

Randy….......I'm a little surprised you haven't posted some Kaizen foam projects yourself….....They sell it at Rockler BTW…..The schedules a bit hectic right now, otherwise I'd be right there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Sandra, I do have some pictures. I just went and looked at them to remember what I had in there. I thought I might need to update, but it looks pretty much the same. No gold plated tools. I did fix all the typos that I had in my workshop page. Why are you 74?

Randy, I don't screw up projects. I just change my plans in the middle of them.

I did work on that piece of walnut and got a couple nice boards. Gonna have to let them dry for quite a while though. Then I looked around and saw these pieces of mahogany that were reclaimed from something. I had never made a cutting board, so I thought today was the day.









Oh yeah. I turn 40 tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, I think I can remember being 40
Hello, Bill


----------



## JL7

Welcome Bill…...and happy early birthday. Beware the slippery slope with that fancy looking cutting board, nice work…...


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Nice cutting board. Does it really weigh 2.31 lb? Or, were you timing the dry time?
Oh yeah, Congrats on the 2nd anniversary of your 20th.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I doubt that it does, but my stove would have no way of knowing. It is however very good at keeping the time.

Jeff, I don't see myself making a lot of cutting boards, although my wife is going to stop on her way home and pick up some mineral oil, so maybe.

Thanks of the birthday wishes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I looked at the shop photos, thanks for the fix….

Jeff - I love the Kaizen foam. You may have already told me what 55 was, but I've forgotten. I'll go look it up.

No shop time today, but there's always after supper. Never mind that thought, it's ash Wednesday so we'll be heading to mass.

Ash Wednesday. That should be good for some Randy-isms.

Happy early birthday Bill.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ahhh perhaps I need glasses. It's not 55, but 5s..

Sort 
Set in Order
Shine 
Standardize
Sustain

Avert your eyes Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Similar to Shine , shave, and…...

Having a Mountain Dew, before leaving for ..work

Only had to run one line last night, seemed like a vacation…

Lost a block plane, somewhere. My Cordovan 9-1/2 stanley is MIA. Hoping it ddn't go out with the compost…

Maybe igor is holding for ransom, to get his old job back.

Get two days off tomorrow and friday, then work the whole three days of the weekend, including a Monday….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Steel with a wood bed…..

74, The eyes are the second thing to go…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

At my house we call a number two a "hot snake".

And by "my house", I mean me, alone in my workshop, where my wife can't smack me.


----------



## GaryC

TMI TMI TMI TMI


----------



## ssnvet

I've processed hundreds of those foam drawer organizers at work. We cut them on the oscillating knife CNC and because it's always onesey-twosy orders, there's no way we can really cover the engineering and Programing cost. We do it for our larger customers, to keep them happy.

Figures we've never make them for ourselves.

Had to stay late to try to at least put out the worst of the brush fires.

I've managed to get my wife all ticked off at me. Can you say THIN SKIN


----------



## superdav721

Hello Bill!
Grats Stumpy!


----------



## superdav721

They left Pawpaw home alone with a one year old.
Im whipped, this youngun has me wrapped around her finger.


----------



## superdav721

My 45 is here!
The irons still have there original lids on the boxes.
I have never seen the lids on any but a mint set.


----------



## GaryC

Do you think Patrick has problems?


----------



## JL7

You got it 74….......

Avert your eyes Bandit Funny!

Dave - that 45 is a cool plane and the lid on the box…wow…...

I have my Great Grandpas No. 46 and think I have all the blades, but not the lid. But it has a broken screw…...Anyways, coolest planes for sure….glad you got some bonding in as well…..

Spring is coming (I think) it was above 0 for over 24 hours here….! Yeah!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes. She seems very understanding.


----------



## GaryC

Don't trust it Jeff. Soon as you put your coat away, it'll freeze again


----------



## JL7

I hear ya Gary, we broke the all time record for most snow events this year plus are in the top 5 for most sub 0 days…..nothing to be proud of there…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm dragging my sorry carcass out to the garage to do SOMETHING….


----------



## Doe

Sandra, the price was a heart stopper. I think I'll stick to the Busy Bee Craftex saw that doesn't like 45 degree angles.

William, how do you manage to sift through the ideas? I go downstairs to start something, then I see a something and start thinking and doing something else. Then I see a something else and start thinking and doing something new. I'm like a puppy that can't figure out what toy to play with. Sometimes I can't get anything done.

Bill, pleased to meet you. Do I detect a faint note of sarcasm about the Sawstop thread? If yes then you're a keeper.

William, spring? I was happy this morning because the roads and sidewalks were wet, thinking that spring was finally coming. Then I figured it just got warm enough for the salt to start working. I always thought that spring was really close when the Big Dipper's handle was down and Orion was in the south in the evening. This year, not so much.

Give 'em hell Stumpy. It's nice to see your usual obnoxious self. Congrats on being first loser.

Jeff, that's just beautiful. And the drawer is really nice; I love that kind of organization.

Bill, great board. I think I'm the only person who hasn't made one-at least one using glue and a routed drip groove. Happy birthday! Don't worry about the big 40-I got socks older than you.

Stumpy, eeeewwww. I take it all back.

I'm home by myself tonight and I don't think I've been alone without dogs before. It's kinda nice and peaceful. Leftover red beans and rice for supper (the best I could manage for Mardi Gras this year). So how do I spend the free time? Just looking around and yakking with y'all. I think I'll go to bed and read.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - no horse, but yes to the red tunic for formal events.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Since I will probably forget to wish you a happy Birthday tomorrow….
I'll wish you a belated happy birthday, in advance!!!

Jeff,
I would love to incorporate Kaizen foam into the Lair organizational strategy.
However, the only drawers in my shop….
Are the ones that I wear….
& they are already full of "Hot Snake" stuff !!!


----------



## ssnvet

Just chased 2 of 3 off to bed and Mrs Mainiac is reading…. But I have no motivation to paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to meet you Doe. I thought I was the only person until I made one today. I haven't looked at the SS thread, but I can imagine. I'm pretty happy to be turning 40. Maybe I'll feel like a grown up. Do you all feel like grow ups with your 40 year old socks(some of you).

Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have not made a cutting board… YET!!!

Also, I do NOT feel "grown up" as I refuse to!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, Thanks for the red beans and rice for dinner. I added buffalo hot wings and bisquits with apple butter to make it a meal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What's a cutting board???


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy, I had to go look at that sawstop post. I won't rant, but I will treat you to this photo…. and the post I (regretfully) Hijacked. I feel a few people called me an idiot, but my point was merely to point out the overall silliness of some folks on this site. At the end of the day I sent a couple of apologies to Mr Sellers.










and the post that pic came from. I told William and Dave I would refrain from any more stupidity on here.


----------



## KTMM

And to add to that bad post I just made. My chisels and gouges came in. It's a very nice set, there is a little rust and a lot of sharpening to do….

USING THE PAUL SELLERS method…....

Maybe the Velociraptor will be nice enough to do it for me…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

I heard Sawstop owns Oscar Meyer and it's all a scam just to sell hot dogs! They say Mr. Gass is married to a big mustard heiress and he also has powerful friends in the relish lobby!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I would really like to be 40! I am the last LJ who has never made a cutting board (or cut a dovetail)!

Sold some cypress sawed on the mill so a good day here!

eddie may come for a visit!!! I will trade lumber for mud bugs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No dovetails here either. I see myself doing dovetails with the router someday, but probably not hand cut.

Stumpy, then saw stop should make the saw table top with a propane burner underneath so that you can cook your hot dogs before they "accidentally" roll into the spinning blade.


----------



## StumpyNubs

By the way, the Nordy's wasn't the only big event for me today. *I also reached 20,000 subscribers!* My audience has tripled in the last year! As a comparison, Steve Ramsey needed about 5 years to reach 20,000. I did it in less than half that time!

Sorry, I know I'm bragging a lot today, but that 20K was a big goal for me and it feels good to reach it! Next goal is 50K!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Gene hasn't been keeping me up to date. I thought a saw stop was like a door stop…. keeping the saw from moving around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have one of those Gary, I think it was left over from the tubafore contest…..


----------



## superdav721

Bill whats a dovetail?


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
Congrats on the 20K victims, err subscribers!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I've wasted my last minute reading SS threads. Everything there is to say, has been said.

Congrats on the 20k Stumper-Meister Meister-Stumper.

Our PC is acting iffy, so I'm backing up the docs. It's only been 13 months :^o


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dove tails i aint got them down yet its not me it the wood s fault

i havent read the saw stop thread but im getting one soon and its because i priced all the 3hp pro cabnit tablesaws and they are about the same price and they are all good saws i just know me and i need all my fingers to count dont really count much pass that . i just want all the edge i can get

Congrads Stumpy 2nd aint bad the one that got first place had a really great video ,and congrads on the count too you put a lot of work in your videos and always watch Steves too hes a make some great videos too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy birthday Bill, wish i could go back to 40 i would do it diffrent i dirnk up 30 percent of it and gambled up 30 percent and fast horses and women on 30 percent the rest i just wasted 

Andy ill try to get some craw dads or some SLAP YA MAMA GUMBO 

Stumpy #2 down here is dodo


----------



## ssnvet

So speaking of Nordy's which one won?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, There was only 2 entries, Stumpy and the other guy…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Mardi Gras

gota love New Orleans


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did Jeff go outside to count the inches of snow???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty then Stumpy come in last place


----------



## GaryC

NO…NO it means Stumpy came in 2nd and the other guy came next to last


----------



## JL7

We measure our snow in feet Marty…....just saying….


----------



## KTMM

Ok, kiddos. I just went and dropped a turtle / picture bomb on that sawstop thread.

You're welcome Stumpers, let me know if I can be of any further assistance on other ridiculous threads.

Maybe I'll post some stuff then delete it so that all the comments seem ridiculous.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill looked at your shop ,idont feel so bad now


----------



## boxcarmarty

1 is easier to count then 12


----------



## JL7

Eddie….LOL!.............


----------



## JL7

4 is easier than 48….


----------



## JL7

Waiting for tractor seat photos…..


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I forgot to compliment you on your shop organizational skills. The whole shop looks "user friendly".


----------



## boxcarmarty

ain't no wood on it yet…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy, I learned from you…...you are the shop guy…......I watched the video 9 times…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, this thread has a "no wood" exception rider built into it…...so go ahead…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff snows the reason for ten fingers after 10 feet of it whos counting


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, I clean it occasionally in between projects. I have some stuff I need to get out of there. I don't need a dorm fridge in there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

tractor seat…..


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, way behind on the thread.

Bill, hope you stick around. This is a great group of folks. Everyone respects each others opinion, although you have to be able to take a ribbing. I may not have stuck with LJ if it were not for these folks. And Happy Birthday. You're not too many years behind me.

Stumpy, brag away. You earned it. Congrats again..

By the way, I would definitely get the SS if I were to purchase a new saw. Now, if my wife needed one, it would already be on order. Since she doesn't, it will probably never see these hands.

Sandra, those doctors need to be set straight. I am praying for you every day.

William, Sherry finished her first full size bowl. I'm real proud of her. She could not have done it without your help, so thank you!

Doe, good to see you on here today.

Dave, do you really not have a table saw? I saw your comment on my review. I'd love a huge hand plane collection, but I don't think I would want to be without my TS.

Time to show Sherry how to post a project, then get some sleep.

Night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill ,i try to do a project in between clean ups  what was that you are building on the bench ?


----------



## JL7

Sweet…...bar stool racer??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Mine will be similar to this one with 4 wheels a wooden flatbed on the back….. (green and yellow of course)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty great looking job on the seat your shop looks just like Bills  going to look with a wooden bed maybe use some heavy wood for traction


----------



## GaryC

Does anyone want a cold? I think I'm catching one and I don't want it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

TS racer…..


----------



## JL7

I'm on the way…...is it ready to run??


----------



## JL7

Gary…..I'm 7 days into this cold…....COUGH…..SNIFF….........

Enjoy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just need to find somebody that can do woodworking and have them make a wooden flatbed to carry my beer…..


----------



## JL7

Dang it….that's a deal breaker…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

done had the cold , alkasler plus for colds worked and 3 shots of hot dam and two shots of tokillya and 1 shot of jim beam dont know how long the cold lasted but it cured it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not yet Jeff. I received some parts today for the rear axle but they sent the wrong stuff. I have to raise #3!! tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will that rig have "OnStar" and a beverage holder???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
If your looking for a wood worker….
You're on the wrong thread!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy has it right. This isn't the woodworking thread … either that, or I'm lost.

Night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It will hold an 18 pack and out run a mall cop on a segway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

notice the cow catcher… That is important will you live in the country…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll use it for cow tipping at night…..


----------



## JL7

I was just going to say cow tipping….....day late…....


----------



## JL7

Tractor tipping…..






I know….....I've already posted it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You do realize that everybody lives IN a country….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, it's a hall settle. It still sits in my shop. I didn't need it, but wanted to build it. Do you want it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I don't care who you are….
That thar video is funny!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That there is pretty handy to put a bench on the back of the door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm outta quarters…..

night…..


----------



## superdav721

Chris I have a cheep $100 ryobi. Its 7 or 8 years old. It still has the original blade on it. If I have a lot of cutting or am doing some remolding on the house, I will knock the dust off of it and off I go. I dont use the table saw for the precise final cut. I will take stock down to within a 1/4 inch and plane it down. Its just me. When I started to get back into this I picked the handtool route because of cost and a smaller tool-set. I have worked for guys that had 18 wheeler loads of red oak dropped off and we took thousands of dollars worth of machinery to make every aspect of cabinetry and molding in the house. You can go broke buying the latest and greatest machines and gadgets that go with them.
Look at the TS
Sawstop $2500
incra table saw rig $700
blades for multi uses $500
Dave will use his $50 Jap saw.

Sorry Ill get off my soap box.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Does that door lead to an alternate universe???

Dave,
The more electrons you don't kill….
The more I can!!! So, thanks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You should get off your soap box!
That box is made of wood….
You can save money by repurposing into your next project!!! ;^)

Good riddance, err night, Marty!!!


----------



## superdav721

RAndy I am behind. Bad.

My wife is first and I squeeze in shop time when I can.
I got a week off soon.
I will get a day or two in.


----------



## DIYaholic

This misfit is calling it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'

Where's the coffee???

Gary?

GARY!

*GARY!!!*

*Where's the coffee???*


----------



## GaryC

It's in the pot. Good stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Gary….
I needed that!!!
No then, do you have any doughnuts???


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Randy. No doughnuts….. Want some oats?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, but no oats for me….
Aren't oats for horses???

Ask Marty if he wants some….
As he is a Horse's @$$!!!


----------



## GaryC

Well, yes
Mares eat oats
and doe's eat oats
but little lambs eat ivy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone want some gooey butter cake for breakfast. That's my birthday cake, but since it's actually a coffee cake, I get to eat it for breakfast.

Oh and that door leads to…nowhere.


----------



## GaryC

Bummer. I've already filled up on oats….


----------



## HamS

No the beer is for the horses.

Morning friends, finally lost most of my cold.

Shop time is forecast for this weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I tried stopping by for some "Birthday Morning Cake"....
However, since the door goes nowhere….
When I stepped through, I just ended up back here in VT!!!

I'm still craving cake!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Are you calling me a horse???
Or are you saying…
Horses get NO beer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cake is good for breakfast, it has eggs in it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If the horseshoe fits…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Ham,Gary, Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I have to call some idiot in PA that don't know how to pack a box…..

Where's my coffee???

Where's my blood pressure checker thingy???

BRB…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

So many comments, jokes and jabs. 
Not much time though. 
So I'll just answer comments and questions directed at me.

Chris,
No problem. 
I'm just amazed that I was of use to someone.

Doe,
Who said I keep the ideas straight?
If you could see the ideas actually floating around in my head, you could probably sell tickets to the wildest circus on earth!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Happy Birthday, Bill.

Dave, nice to hear how folks can get good things done without fancy tools. I am looking to reserve as much of the space left in my little shop as possible.

William, don't sell yourself short. Your help was invaluable and the fact that you're willing to help out folks you've never met in person is very cool.

Time to do something constructive at work.


----------



## GaryC

Answer to an age old question


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I was just wondering that this morning while drinking my coffee…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, so glad I could help


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are awfully chatty … and without Sandra and Doe getting in on it. I can't let my wife see it, after all the grief I give her about how women talk and talk and talk.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks for the coffee Gary! 
Re: Saw stop. I can offer nada. Every other saw pales in comparison to mine and Dave's.

eddie, I can't stand looking at a messy shop. I work blindfolded.

Bill, Your hall settle displays so much creativity. I've never see such a unique use of oak, before.

Stumpy, could it be that Steve has a more discriminating audience?

Andy, count me in your group of non-dove tail cutters and cutting board un-aficionados. If it can't be built with butt joints and galvanized roofing nails, it ain't for me. "Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk and cut with an ax." A maxim to live by.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks - pass the coffee if there's any left Gary.

Big wheeling and dealing here this morning. An offer came in on my MIL's house which is very exciting since it was just listed.

Chris - this thread PROVES that you're all a bunch of old women. Doe and I are just well-aged tomboys.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bill!!

As for Sawstop, I just have a weak spot in general for fancy, shiny tools. If I do buy a cabinet saw, that's likely what I'll get because I can buy one in Canada.

Doe - Yeah, the $5000 made me blanch also.

Off to the dentist.

Later gators


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Good luck at the dentist. We don't want you unable to "take a bite out of crime".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just now making it to the shop. 
Something else to do would pop up everytime I tried to get out the door. 
Now I just have to get this fire going good before I'll agree to get more than a few feet from the heater.


----------



## DamnYankee

boo


----------



## bandit571

Had lost a block plane for a few days, MY CORDOVAN Stanley 9-1/2, the last ones made before Stanley went off shore. looked high and low for the little guy. NADA

This morning, took a rake out to the new "compost" pile, and raked it around. Near the back of the pile of old woood shavings….saw a glint of metal shining up in the morning light…

Yep, it had snuck off the bench and into the tub with all the shavings. Then hauled upstairs and out to the backyard fence. Good thing there hasn't been any rain…..

Blame the cleaning crew, again. Floor was maybe a little too clean???

Second Mountain Dew is started. First went by too fast.

Called a tire place here in town, looking for a used tire for the van. $25??? I'll be right down! Didn't even have to wait to get in. Good thing, because that tire was going flat, again….

Worked last night…..don't ask….


----------



## bandit571

Thought about loading a vid for Rex, not sure how to link it

Cheap Trick's "The Flame"

Seemed to fit Rex….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning folks, thanks for the wishes. Have the day off for my birthday. What to do?

Gene, thanks for the compliment.

Bandit, I'm guessing that's happened to you before. Glad you found it.

Gary, I've seen bear poop in the woods. Always assumed a bear put it there.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok stumpy, I just posted on the Saw stop thing, wont do any good, I doubt, the die hard nay sayers will not stop , they never do, but I have 5 table saws, and the SS beats them all hands down. End of Story

sorry to interupt..

So sad about Rex, he was amemeber of my on line classes, he was a great guy , he is missed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning has been procrastinated away.
AM news has been viewed.
Lunch has been consumed.

The only thing left to do is….
Head to the Lair & pretend to be productive!!!

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## superdav721

boo back Rob


----------



## superdav721

Standby for upsetting news for the Stanley galoots.
I will be using forensics to dump the apple cart.
Film in the coming weeks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No Dave, Say it isn't so… Not the Stanley???

Now what's goin' on with the apple cart???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and another thing Dave, I'm glad to hear that you're making a movie about it 'cuz the book wasn't all that interesting…..

I'm just saying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, save me some Bday cake, I'll be over yonder in a few weeks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, okay, but it may be past it's prime.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That'll be ok….
Marty is past his prime….
So it's a perfect match!!!
They do say….
You are what you eat!


----------



## bandit571

And back inside after a "road trip"









Looking a bit rough around the edges. The paint job Stanley used on this one was Cordovan ( Maroon) This is a 9-1/2 size block plane. One of the last planes made, before Stanley went off shore with everything.









Nope, no apple slices, but it could slice one, maybe.

After work nap incomplete, massive cramps in the legs! OUCH! ( and a few other words) Got both legs to finally settle down, where I could at least walk. Might try to go to the Dungeon Shop later, seems I have a block plane to clean up….


----------



## Gene01

Cute little thing, Bandit. I had a '51 Chevy 1 ton that color. I just called it burple.
Camera's calendar out of Whack?


----------



## DIYaholic

"Camera's calendar out of Whack?"

Gene,
The calendar isn't "out of whack", Bandit may be, but ….
He just likes to live in the past!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Just stopped in to say good morning…

uh… how about good afternoon?

busy, busy….

Interviewed a young guy who's finishing up his freshman year studying industrial engineering for a summer internship position. Sharp cookie… Happy to see a resume with ACCOMPLISHMENTS listed… eagle scout, volunteer projects completed, tagged as a student tutor in HS, etc… We offered him the job, but of course, he's had other interviews and will likely get to pick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,knocked my router off the desk and broke it ,went and got a new one a netgear hooked it up lost every thing puter may to old it sill on xp finnaly just took router out of loop and hooked up to modem and reloaded and back on , going to have to get a new one may upgrade and get this rouyer problem fixed cant play my Xbox  ,whats the new windows now at 17

thanks Bill for the offer ,looks good wish i was closer the door goes nowhere think i got one of those

was that Charles Neil in the house ,


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Did you mention how cushy his job would be?

Randy, See what MtDew will do to ya. Better switch to beer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I have actually cut down on my caffeine intake….
So, no worries about overdoing the Mountain Dews!

All things in moderation….
Especially sobriety!!!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I got one of those.
I left the color on it.
It stands out on the shelf amongst all the black ones.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

miss Rex whos going to keep Stumpy in line now and Marty and Randy and William 

Dave if you make trip over to Williams on spring break let me know ill try to come over and see you and Lucas to if hes off . im sure we can figure out how to solve all the world problems if not we can always just shoot the bull 
Guy came by this morning to pick up a bench and saw that hook you made tried to buy it told him that wasnt for sell but know a man that makes em he asked how much told him i didnt know and that you were dealing with a lot and would ask . PM me if your interested and ill tell em


----------



## superdav721

Eddie Ill make you all you want.
There are none for sale.
We will get together soon.


----------



## KTMM

I'll be off next Thursday and Friday….. Just FYI. I have plans to do some friggin carving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, I gotta work tomorrow….
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, Whats the position pay??? I may be interested…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Have you heard the news??? Winter is almost over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, This sucks, I'm gonna need a nap…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally got some shop time in.
Re-installed the vise. Amen to that. 
Ran some 3" thick pine boards through the planer.
My best friend is getting married in Sept and has requested two Adirondack rockers. I will NEVER be able to look at an Adirondack chair the same since being on LJ

Was it eloquent Andy, or riotous Rex who proclaimed that Adirondack chairs were "commoner than cat s&*t" ??


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
FYI: I have tomorrow *OFF!!!* ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, They tell me that Ham needs some roads repaired so he can get to work…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You CAN'T make an Adirondack chair….
It has to be a AYE-dirondack chair!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Now that there is no need to support Rex….
And his gum chewing habit….
Ham doesn't need to get to work!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, I'll just sleep in then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The first thing I'm gonna do when I get to work is put in for a vacation…..

Then I'm going to lunch…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty has to go to WWWWOOORKKKKKKKKKKKKK YEA 
look on the good side Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I can't find the good side…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought for sure that the lottery would pay off so that I could retire this winter…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas you must of got your new carving toys in


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna go weld something…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, don't feel bad. I worked last weekend and I have to work this weekend. The following weekend's duty has been canceled though, so I will get a real weekend soon.

Sandra, a well made Adirondack chair will look good.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Wish I could take credit for that witticism, but Rex gets the credit. I just said that I never sat in one that was comfortable.


----------



## bandit571

They are about like sitting down on the commode, with the seat up.

Seems Cricket is "Reading the Riot Act" to those saw stop posters…..









Fraternal Twins???


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, sipping some Blackberry Brandy, from a 7oz coke glass…

yep, been that kind of a day….

Trying to get a Rust Hunt started for tomorrow, maybe…...

May cobble up a Walnut and Pine serving tray… MIGHT be enough of each…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You tried a rust hunt earlier but then you brought it back in the house…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Fraternal twins????

More like bi-plane….

That or a plane used to make stereo cabinets….


----------



## JL7

I like the AYE-dirondack chairs…..


----------



## JL7

Marty, you should probably get some shut eye…..big day tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Concord grape wine on ice. Yep I'm classy.


----------



## KTMM

I just dropped another one on that sawstop thread. Why argue, when some witty son of a gun has already made a nifty picture to post in any comments place…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hate to bring this up but MARTY HAS TO WORK TOMORROW


----------



## KTMM

Eddie, I did get my chisels and gouges in. The set from ebay anyway. One has a little rust on it and all the others need lapping and sharpening. I'm hoping to get out to the shop tomorrow after work, and maybe Saturday. I really need to work on getting that toolbox done…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Thanks for the cookie!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Now I have a headache….
Anyone have an aspirin???


----------



## bandit571

And Bandit doesn't…


----------



## KTMM

Glad to help you out there Randy, hope it was worth it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Did I hear you right???
MARTY HAS TO WORK TOMORROW!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my dog was raising cain outside had to go get him in it was Bandit out there looking for some mountain dews i recon


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, You got another cookie???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy Martys really going to do it ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I can't go to work in the morning 'til I have a drink…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I need another cookie!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got to go read the ss thread sounds like a good one :0)


----------



## DIYaholic

Post don't post….
Then they do….
Then they disappear…

I'm blaming Marty!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty pass that bottle and let have a toast , work is just another 4 letter word


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm practicing on the posts. Next I'll try it on snow plow drivers from Vermont…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, You bring the mud bugs and I'll bring the bottle…..


----------



## gfadvm

I must have missed the latest Saw Stop controversy. Are the kids not playing nice?


----------



## KTMM

There Randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit has such dark circles around his eyes. He really needs more sleep.

As for the Sawstop issue, negative attention is still attention so I'm taking a pass. 
I get that it's sport/fun for some (name rhymes with Lucas  )

Happy with the shop time I had today. My Rikon bandsaw is running great. I changed the blade, and had it adjusted and running nicely without any problem. Used it until I got tired and didn't have to stop once to put the belt back on. What a concept!!!

Started to build a simple resaw fence, will finish it tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Randy is a little busy after that exlax cookie he ate…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sippin' a strawberry daiquiri as must reward for painting the second coat on the ceiling. One more yo go. Looks pretty good …. if you don't get yo close :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
You didn't miss nuthin'!!!
Well, except for Stumpy's funny posts!!!


----------



## KTMM

It's not really sport or fun, unlike most people I gave up on winning a long time ago….. but I do like to be tenacious.

I feel the real soul of this site is sharing information. If a post goes to the dumpster, I'll just toss some garbage on it.


----------



## KTMM

I really wish I could post animated gif's on this site. I'd really have fun on that thread (insert evil laughter).

The My little Pony gifs would go for days…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

I suspect you're not missing much, Andy. I haven't read it, but here's my guess as to what's being said:

-The marketing/lobbying goes against Americans' constitutional rights in some way. Being forced into safer technology is just WRONG WRONG WRONG. Next thing you know, we're not going to be able to buy lawn darts anymore and Granny won't be allowed that assault rifle in her purse.

vs.

People were sold on it after nearly severing a digit, or because their blind daughter who's a concert pianist is taking up woodworking. And REALLY, it's a great saw even without the safety features.

There - did I miss something?

Oh yeah - and don't talk to me in that tone, because now it's personal, buddy. I'm from (insert home state) and I take great offence to everything you said.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna try to maintain my excitement about work and get some sleep…..

Night…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I like to watch it as a creeper. I agree, Stumpy's posts were pretty humorous, and Charles' posts were very well thought out. Frankly, I wish folks would stop letting their emotions get the better of them. Oh well.

Great news about your band saw, Sandra.

Matt, I don't recall you offering to share your daiqiris. Eddie offered to pass the bottle. What gives? Grin!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I thought those were chocolate chips!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Lawn darts!!! I used to play those when I would visit my grandparents when I was a kid!

Time for some sleep. Night all.


----------



## KTMM

Wow Sandra, I felt the heat off that wrath. I think you hit the nail on the head. Since you won't read it I'll post my other favorite picture here…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
No need to get excited about work….
It's just 10 to 12 hours of your life!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Your synopsis of the SS thread was right on except….
You left out the aliens from outer space!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went and read the thread nothing like a spirited debate , but its best to not take issues personal people will go the direction they want ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas here one


----------



## Momcanfixit

All meant in fun Lucas.

Night night


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## KTMM

Oh no worries 74, that was spoken like a true forum veteran.

The only thing I take serious is when someone calls me stupid. There's really no need to point out the obvious.


----------



## bandit571

OK, that's it…DUELING keyboards at ten paces (or is that megs)

Haven't even used a tablesaw in over a year, might not ever again…..

One time, someone said they were going to kick my ass. Ok try it sitting at YOUR keyboard, and see IF I really notice…....anything. Told the fool I was ROFLMFAO while reading his stuff.

BFD!!!


----------



## bandit571

And 74, here is a clue to what the Bandit does look like









Now you can have a nightmare will trying to sleep tonight….


----------



## KTMM

I've owned a lot of really nice tools, I had a post about going to hand tools, which is mainly what I use now. I did buy the dewalt table saw and miter saw when I was working on the deck, but they're for around the house carpentry work, or ripping down large lumber, that's it.

I do want a bandsaw, but I use the lack of one as a reason to visit William. The problem is that I commonly leave my wood to be cut at home.


----------



## KTMM

Is that a number 9 that thing looks huge, or you're small bandit…...


----------



## bandit571

That be a 10 pound, #8c, type 9 by stanley

I stand about 5'11" and weigh about 220 lbs.

I think Patrick Leach did that same pose, over at B&G, for the same plane.

It was too big, too wide, and too bloody heavy for the jobs I do. Sold the #8c and then bought a Stanley #31. Same length, about 1/4" less width, and about half the weight.


----------



## DIYaholic

WOW!!!
Until I saw Bandits picture….
I thought the "People of Walmart" site was the scariest thing on the internet!!!


----------



## bandit571

I think there is even a movie or three out there

Since I live on Elm Street

"Nightmare on Elm Street(insert number here)"


----------



## DIYaholic

Do you think he uses a belt sander to sharpen his blades???


----------



## bandit571

Nah, maybe a Scary Sharp….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Great comeback!!!
ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one 
ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get some sleep….
I have a ton of procrastination lined up for tomorrow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

This connection even sucks when it's dark out…..


----------



## Doe

Don't eat oats, unless it's in apple crisp.

We call them Muskoka chairs. I think they're comfortable until you want to get up. Then there's much flapping and grunting. Make sure you don't wait too long if you need to go in for a pee.

I'm not going to look at the sawstop thread, it'll probably just make me mad. Let's take a minute to talk about shop safety . . . There's nothing like a little diligence. As opposed to be an idiot and sue later. There are far too many Darwin awards nominations. Rant done.

Have a jolly, jolly day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

21 degrees this morning. I don't think winter is over yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, You didn't have to get up early to see me off, but since you are, let me buy you a cup of coffee…..


----------



## GaryC

Good luck, Marty. Hope you can make it thru the day of torture you're facing


----------



## KTMM

I just noticed bandit had his safety glasses on, just to hold that plane.

You must be some kind of bad mamma jamma to need safety glasses for hand planing. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## KTMM

Did my post end the SS thread or did the thread end and then I posted.


----------



## DamnYankee

Mornin Nubber!
Had my coffee
Raining hard at just above 32*

16' x 4' table all but finished for school play (Godspell)...we are doing it in a corporate board room setting
"window" wall nearly done
Next up - large heavy double doors that work and roll….this could be fun


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
Marty have a safe day ,
good one Lucas
cup of coffee and thank the lord for another day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just keep doing it "day by day".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. Lot of driving to do today. Hope y'all have a good start to the weekend.

Edit: and I hope to stop at Woodcraft and Rocker this weekend, since I'll be working near both stores. I've never been in an actual woodworking store.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning friendly freaks,

Doe - The Darwin awards are hysterical. Gallows humour at its finest.

Chris - The first woodworking store I was ever in was Rockler in South Portland. I was in Heaven. I looked around and picked everything up for over an hour. It sure beats looking at an image online.

Handsome picture Bandit. Oh, were you in it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - love the cartoon! Reminds me a few of my relatives.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends
74 you described the SS thread perfectly. Work is boring. You mold sand pour in brass, let it cool, machine it, pack it, sell it, ship it, repeat. This weekend I will be using the new router. I already like several things. A plunge base is wonderful, and the soft start is worth the engineering and cost. It takes a little getting used to though as there is a split second after you turn it on that nothing happens. A little weird the first couple of times.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Misfits & Marty,

I accidentally slept in this morning!!!
Not complaining, just glad.

Nothing but sunshine & rising temperatures today.
They are forecasting above freezing temps, for the next two days.

BTW: Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Friday.
Coffee has kicked in. I had booked the whole week off for March break because offspring #2 had a hockey tournament. They didn't make it to the semis, which leaves me with a second full day for shop time, if I can just get my body to cooperate.

More coffee please.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Safe travels Chris. Do NOT bring a credit card into Rockler or Woodcraft. Dangerous.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Fridays only come once a week. Enjoy.

Doe, A deliciously funny and accurate description of sitting in an Adirondack.

*74*, A deliciously funny and accurate description of any Saw Stop debate on any forum.

Bandit, That monster plane looks like an inverted aircraft carrier! I'd get wore out just carrying it to the bench.

Randy, A ton is a bunch. Just put it off till Saturday or Sunday.

Shop's clean, thanks to a leaf blower and scoop shovel. Today, I plan to replace the maple dust blown out the doors with walnut dust. Wife says cleaning the shop would be easier if it were cleaned at the end of every day. Silly woman! That would cut in to my Scotch time.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Sandra. I always bring my card on business trips. No worries though. I'm cheap. I just want to see what a properly tuned, high end hand plant looks like.

Coffee has been refilled. Time to put it back in drive and get back on the highway.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. you may think your a "man of some restraint", but I highly recommend leaving your wallet at home with your wife. You might just have a moment of weakness. Not that that would be such a bad thing :^)

I've been after my two oldest daughters on and off all year about getting ready for school on time, with limited success. So today, when they were 10 min. past the "must leave by" time, I walked out the door without them, leaving them at their mother's mercy for a ride to school. Needless to say, momma was NOT pleased. Middle school daughter squeaked in just b4 the bell and high school daughter got an unexcused tardy. Should have done this 6 months ago :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Oh, almost forgot… HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You MUST purchase at least one item from each store!
You will kick yourself if you don't!!

I love spending other people's money!!!

I wish there was a quality WW store near me.
The closest Woodcraft is 3 hours away.
In the same town there is a HF (not quality but quantity).
I stop in whenever I head south, to Long Island.
That and there are 4 HF on Long Island!!!

I need to visit the Rocker Store…
But it's 3 hours towards Boston….
& I never head in that direction!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Beantown is calling you Randy…... The People's Republic of Taxachusettes want's you (and your wallet) to pay them a visit.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ya twerps and twerpettes
74: yep that's me, scary, ain't it….

Used to be, a Friday meant something.. Now, payday is a Thursday, then I have to work all weekend. With a Monday thrown in for good measure….

Gene: yep, that was a little TOO big of a plane. Sometimes, it was like trying to land a C-5A Cargo plane on a tiny rural airstrip ( the kind with grass for the landing strip) so, it was sold to someone more capable to use it. Got that wood bodied #31 instead.

Safety glasses? Nope, just us older folks sometimes need our glasses to see….

Where's my Mountain Dews? RandyYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Same boat as you, Randy. It's 150 miles for me to the nearest Rockler, HF or Woodcraft. 
My wife is glad.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

there aint no good woodworking stores around here thank goodness for internet and free shipping


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris careful in that store its like grocery shopping while your hungry


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Baggs did you get snowed in up there in Canada ?

Ted where you at Chicago has to be thawed out by now r you stuck in a cyber port


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

new band saw is a pleasure to cut with


----------



## ssnvet

Ooooooo !!!

Eddie's got his tools set up and is making something.

Whatchya' makin' Eddie?


----------



## superdav721

Eddie thats a little long for a push stick.


----------



## bandit571

H-F is 35 miles north of here

Woodcraft has twi in my area, one 50 miles to the south(Dayton area) and one 80+ miles to the south east ( Columbus's East side)

prefer to go to a place like Anna, where there are plenty of antique tools, inside an old lumberyard.

Too nice a day out there to sit around the house, Sun's out, above the freezin' mark for a change, thinking a Road trip after lunch…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning guys and gal. Do any of us work? I finally went out and got back to work on flag cases for fallen soldiers. I should basically finish one today. I need more clamps. I guess I need to go to HF which is 45 min. away or woodcraft or Rockler which are 1 hour. I prefer woodcraft though, it's in a better neighborhood. I stop in there about once a month when I'm in the area and get something I need that I didn't know I needed until I got there.

No WW this weekend. I have to go out of town for training for the Missouri FEMA urban search and rescue task force. This weekend we are training on heavy rigging and working with cranes moving heavy objects, should be fun.
BTW it's gonna be 60 here in St. Louis today.

Good day all


----------



## HamS

Yeah I work, sorta.

Although programming computers is more like thinking than working. My mind needs little breaks now and then.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I try to avoid it whenever I can.


----------



## KTMM

Glad to see everybody is having an OK day. I'm stuck at work, when 530 gets here though…....


----------



## DIYaholic

It's very hard WORK….
Procrastinating as much as I do!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, that's why I have a smart phone.

I'm standing in Woodcraft. Cool little store. Only thing I have picked up is a high glass pen polish stick for Sherry. I figure $8 isn't bad.

Eddie, looks like your going to love that band saw.


----------



## lightcs1776

Got out of Woodcraft for less than $20, tax included. It was cool too see dozens of types of wood that I never have heard of or seen before. Next will be Rocker, if they are open late enough. I have to continue the driving first.


----------



## ssnvet

Military answer…
I can neither confirm, nor deny committing any acts that could be characterized as work. And if I was to do so I would have to kill you.

New York answer…..
Yuse guys betta minds your own beeswax.

Legal answer( in US.)
I invoke my right to remain silent for fear that any statement I make concerning the commission of work might incriminate myself, as is my privilege under the 5th amendment to the United States Constitution.

Canadian answer…
Take off eh, ya hose head


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take that as a no.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Matt … that third one also sounds like something a certain head of a certain government tax agency might say, as well as many politicians. Just saying.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98202


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny, Matt!

Bill - I work but have this week off. I'm ready to go back to work because the kids aren't there…

When thinking about what I wanted to do in the shop today, I decided I needed a resaw fence. Figured out how I wanted it and made it so. Unimaginable two years ago…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,

Did you even know what a resaw fence was, two years ago???

You've come a long way, baby!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7

Nice work *74*!!


----------



## JL7

Has anyone seen Marty??

Oh that's right, he had to *WORK* today….......


----------



## HamS

Go check out 74 project


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy, I was explaining to one of my friends the other day that I was excited because:

"finally figured out that the belt pulley and the lower wheel on my bandsaw weren't coplanar which is why the belt was walking off. Now that it's fixed, I can't wait to do some resawing."

She just gave me a blank look.

Just came in from the shop. Time to transform back into domestic goddess to get supper started…


----------



## HamS

Just for you 74


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooooooh. Too bad it doesn't have sequins Ham, or I'd order 10 

What irks me with the 'girl' tools that I"ve seen on the market is that they are not good quality. 
I'll take Ridgid orange, thank you very much.


----------



## ssnvet

it's the most wonderful time…. of the day.

I'm out of here.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Is the holster, for your weapon, sequined??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

As the Brits would say…"Bugger off, mate!"

Yep, I do work, seven out of every 14 days. YUCK!

ROAD TRIP! Even found some rustiness









Needs an iron made for it, I can make a wedge. Hey, what would you expect for UNDER $15??


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice little pickup, Bandit.

Sandra, your comments remind me of my wife's question - "Do other ladies use a lathe?". I assured her that she will not be the only woman enjoying lathe work or woodworking in general.

Stopped at Rocker in Buffalo. I picked up some sponge sand paper for Sherry's turning and a hold fast for the bench. Yes, military men can show restraint. However, I still want the Rikon band saw. Oh well, maybe when I move to the beautiful South.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit nice find.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Bandit - if you're there, can you take a look at this ad? I'm just curious as to what they are. I recognize a marking tool, and a non-vintage rubber mallet…..

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/fredericton/vintage-tools/571966196?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - I have not looked at lathes seriously yet because I have enough projects on the go to keep me going for quite some time. But you can tell Sherry that a big bandsaw is like a good sewing machine on steroids…


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: i see a 220 block plane, a rubber malet, a mortise gauge, and a bung for a beer barrel. All the essentials….


----------



## ssnvet

74

Bubble level
Marking gage
Low angle block plane
Wooden mallet
And possibly some kind of string line (like a chalk line)

Looks like an old timey carpenters kit (less the chisels and saw)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course i meant no offense to anyone. It was funny that so mamy were talking about doing something other than work on a friday morn. I work 48 hours and then im off for 96. Im supposed to work saturday and sunday and then be off mon, tues, wed, thur.

Randy id be careful. Sequins or not its still a gun.


----------



## ssnvet

Leave it to our old timely Irish friend to get the keg tap…. Must have green beers stains on it.

Ducking for cover. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill, Bill, Bill….

This is a weapon….
& That is a gun….
This is for Killing….
& That is for fun!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Anybody want to make a few extra bucks? I'll pay you to dress like a Comcast employee and let me hit you with my car…*


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I am not sure anyone knows how to take offense on this site. We all have fun, respect each other, and give each other hard time. That's how it should be - grin.

Sandra, the bandsaw is my idea. I don't want to use a bigger band saw and think I'm sewing something. I just want a bigger bandsaw so I can do re-sawing, which i think is really cool.I have woods in the backyard, and they would look great on the boards.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Stumpy. But then we might not get another episode from your workshop.


----------



## lightcs1776

How's the rabbits, Matt? I was wondering if they were still cute or ready for the pot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I'm offended. 
I just don't know why since I lost track of posts.

Having a good day and I'm still in the shop. 
Not planning on leaving soon either as long as I feel this good. 
Glue should be set now. 
Ya'll have a great evening.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, ONE person is offended. Just a warning , William, I'm out of town in a hotel. I can stay on here all night.

Seriously though, it is awesome that you're having a good day. Hope it keeps up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad to hear it William - it's no fun unless someone gets their knickers in a not.

Bill - you'll have to work harder than that to offend anyone here. You know, like the hard work you do making lasagna and lifting weights at work….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm, I posted some witty repartee and it's disappeared.

I miss Rex.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aha Chris -

So just wondering - will you watch mindless TV until the wee hours of the morning because you CAN, or will you watch mindless TV because you can't sleep the first night away?


----------



## lightcs1776

We all miss Rex, even those (me) who didn't get to know him well. And the site certainly has some quirks.


----------



## ssnvet

Rabbits are still cute. They're a small breed and won't get much bigger than 4.5 lbs. My youngest (10) and I are planning to build the Kingdom of Bunnydom this spring so they can enjoy the good life. She got all excited with ideas, so I'll encourage it, as I seem to be losing ground with her.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I'll be watching TV all night because I can, AND because I can never sleep well the first night. Being away from home sucks. However, at least it isn't 11+ months, like it was in 2012.

Matt, glad your enjoying the bunnies. They would have been in a stew by now at my house. Maybe it will be a good daughter - father time?


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, I saw a #4 plan on Rockler, rather cheap. It was around $40, but it wasn't a brand I was familiar with. Anyone know if a Groz plan is worth while? OK, yes, even military men have a little weakness when it comes to a good price on a plane.


----------



## GaryC

Well, now I'm offended. Who do you think you are calling me a quirk? My mama didn't even call me a quirk. Come to think of it, she didn't even call me Gary. She usually called me by my brothers name… hmmm


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't get upset by being called a brother's name, Gary. I've called my boys by their sister's name. What can I say, my brain doesn't always work well.

Edit: Here is the plane, by the way - http://www.rockler.com/groz-hand-planes-optional-sizes

Second edit: Reviews are weak. looks like it was good that I didn't do any spontaneous shopping. I may stop at Woodcraft to look at the planes there, on the way home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - did you already buy it? If you don't own any hand planes, I'd HIGHLY recommend buying a refurbed one from an LJ. I bought a number 5 from Don W. Not sure if Bandit sells his.

What was so great about it is that it came all tuned up and sharpened, and I didn't have to guess as to how it's supposed to work and feel. After getting that one, I bought a few more and used that as my benchmark as to how the plane should be set up.

I'd do it again in a heartbeat…


----------



## lightcs1776

Nope, I didn't buy it. I'm pretty slow on purchases that aren't for Sherry. I have a #5 from an LJ member. I really want a #7, badly. I would like to avoid a power jointer due to space and the fact that I am leaning toward hand tools. I would love to purchase from an LJ membrer, especially one in particular that is always selling planes, but it gets expensive when you add another $12 for shipping. Plus, I never want to short change an LJ member on his or her plane. That just wouldn't be cool.

After reading the reviews, I'm not going to even consider the plane at Rockler. Personally, I really liked the Woodcraft store, but was very unimpressed with Rockler. I'm not saying Rockler is a bad place to purchase items, they just didn't leave a positive impression. I did really like the guy who rang up the purchase. His son was Army, two combat tours, so that automatically makes it good. I just didn't get that "warm fuzzy" at Rockler that I did get at Woodcraft.

And thanks for responding!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've got one up on you Chris. 
I've got eight kids. 
And I have a mind that goes completely blank easily when I'm busy. 
One of my kids told one of their teachers that, according to their dad, all of em are named "hey you".

Glue drying again. 
Besides feeling good, this has been a nerve racking day. 
I'm working with pen kits that cost around thirty bucks a piece.

Oh, and I was joking. 
I don't think it is possible to offend me. 
My own father (actually I just called him my sperm donor) regularly called me worse names than any of you could think up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to know, William. And your father missed out. Sherry is very impressed by you. She is really set on making more pens and bowls. It is really cool to see her get enthusiastic about the lathe.

As far as eight kids, you are truly crazy!! But, I think I'm a little unstable, four kids or not.


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, Sherry had someone offer to sell her bowls and pens. It really boosted her esteem. Of course, as her husband, it really was cool to see how she lighted up at the thought that someone else liked her work.


----------



## gfadvm

Hey all. I'm behind on replying to y'all. Sorry.

Great day today: chainsawed a BIG hackberry off my West fence (got 1 saw log and a LOT of firewood). Then I sold lumber this afternoon!!!!

One guy who sells pen blanks on the Web bought $100 worth of rough sawn lumber. That is a LOT of pen blanks. Don't know what he sells blanks for but it must be a good sideline for him!


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, Sherry uses my scraps or mistakes for pens. She has all the scraps she could possibly use.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, tell her to go for it. 
Selling pens is the only way I have afforde the accessories for all the other lathe adventures I've had. 
One piece of advice. 
Tell her to go online and take an honest evaluation of what people are giving for hand made pens. 
Tell her she needs to look a this closely and start pricing high. 
I started out selling my pens too cheap. 
By the time I figured up all the extras like sand paper, glue, sharpening accessories, and so forth, I wasn't even paying for the pen kits. 
I learned the hard way that if you price high, you can come down later if necessary. 
However, start pricing low and your early customers will continue coming back expecting that same low price, and get angry when it goes up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. I'll let her know. She was shocked that anyone would even want her pens. I think she is more talented than she knows.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was typing when you posted again. 
I have two buckets of scraps now. 
Some pens I've made using glued up scraps are the most interesting. 
Also consider filling voids with anything you can think of. 
I've recently gotten into Filling voids with coffee grounds, grits and salt. 
The experimenting is fun too. 
I found out that sugar and CA glue makes a gooey mess!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was typing when you posted again. 
I have two buckets of scraps now. 
Some pens I've made using glued up scraps are the most interesting. 
Also consider filling voids with anything you can think of. 
I've recently gotten into Filling voids with coffee grounds, grits and salt. 
The experimenting is fun too. 
I found out that sugar and CA glue makes a gooey mess!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I just bought another 2 OZ of CA. I have asked Sherry to get some antler, but that's for me (I have got to get my hunting in gear). I'll make sure she knows not to mix CA with sugar. I tried a lot of CA on the bottom of her bowl. I have a solid blister from that attempt. I really want to let her try coffee grounds too.

I definitely plan on stopping at Woodcraft again. It might be dangerous though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's funny. 
Wait till she really gets Into trying things. 
I buy 8oz of super thin and 8oz or extra thick at a time.


----------



## lightcs1776

I tried to pick up one of the nested bowl cutters, but man, they are way too expensive!! She really likes making bowls, but I just can't justify $100+ on the cutter.


----------



## DamnYankee

Night all…gotta work tomorrow


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, DY. I'll think about your marathon when I run tomorrow. Well, maybe not, but I should. Night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Sandra.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, nix the nested bowl cutters. 
From what I've read, I don't think our lathes will handle that. 
Also from what I've read, they are more dangerous than I care to try. 
If we're talking about the same thing, the cutter goes deep into a blank and cores out several bowls from one blank. 
It is hard on a motor and there have been people who have broken ther arms from using them improperly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to know, William. They seem rather pricey anyway. I don't know that I want to care for Sherry while her broken arms heal … grin. So, she can just make the bowls the old fashioned way. Sorry, can't tell you what the old fashioned way is.


----------



## KTMM

William is back.

Want to go start some threads about machinery and then argue about the small things and personal opinions. I promise I'll call you all the names I can think of and post offensive content…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, good to see William posting again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Here is what I really want - http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021170/35329/WoodRiver-7-Jointer-Plane.aspx

I have a person on LJ who may have something that fits the bill. We will see. LJ has been great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The hand plane journey is one that traverses a very slippery slope!!!
If you aren't careful, you could slip and have a bad accident.
Worst off, you could end up looking like this….


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the #1 spot 74…......

Chris, before you pluck your cash down on the jointer plane, I have a EC Emmerich Primus jointer plane that I may consider selling. If you're not familiar, they are a truly unique piece of workmanship.

A couple of links:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/primusjointerplane.aspx

http://www.ecemmerich.com/index.html (click on the catalog link)


----------



## JL7

Too funny Randy…........


----------



## ssnvet

I've looked on and off for a #7 for a long time, but their just way to expensive.

I'm all done pretending I'll ever be a hand tool guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Don't buy a jointer plane….
Just make one!!!


----------



## JL7

So Eddie…......what you building in there??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Yall

Jeff tring to get this rocker but but dang benches keep getting in the way,dont relly mind rocker is just something i wanted to try and maybe get a few skills from it ,benches pay for the rocker parts 

Sandra you need to post the build on those big fish dipping nets you made .the ones hanging on the wall looked like oak to me

havent heard from Marty first day back to work is a long one hes proable home by now but his hind side aint there yet


----------



## JL7

Very cool Eddie….....rockin' and rollin' in Bawcomville…....

Marty might still be checking the mail…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

So women want pink hammers and firefighters make lasagna at the firehouse. I'll have you know I've never ever made a lasagna and haven't lifted weights in several years. Occasionally I will run on the treadmill.

Andy, congratulations on selling the lumber.

Goodnight all. Got training in the morn.


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I let the two of the girls stay up late and watch The Lord Of the Rings…. What was I thinking?

Final coat of ceiling paint goes up tomorrow morning. Then it's time to tackle the colossal mess.

Goodnight Johnboy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry ya'll. 
I was turning away in the shop, posting while glue dries at some spots. 
Then my son showed up. 
Then my daughter showed up. 
Then my other son showed up. 
Then I turned the steroeo up so I could ignore them and go back to turning.

Now I am home and tired. 
I love it though when I'm tired from working instead of tired from pain. 
I got some nice pens done today.

Lucas, I think I'll pass on the rant posting. 
Although you and I have made quite a show of that in the past, lately I just don't think I feel like dealing with idiots with keyboards. 
I will never in my life understand what possesses some to think their opinion is fact.

I won't post this on the sawstop thread, but here is my opinion of the sawstop. 
I think the owner of the sawstop technology was an ass for trying to legislate his patent onto all saws sold in America. 
I think the owner of the sawstop technology done just what 99.9% of most business men would have done if they thought they could get away with it. 
I do not have a sawstop. 
If I could afford a sawstop, I would absolutely order it as soon as possible. 
I also think I need to invent a wheel stop to prevent car wrecks and go to congress and try to make all automobile manufacturers put them on their cars. 
Hey, just because it didn't work for sawstop doesn't mean it won't work for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt the lord of the rings is a great movie ,its a good one for them to be watching

William glad to hear you had a little releafe good day too 60 r so degrees beautiful day

did manage to hang a door to day


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
What crime did the door get convicted of???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, this is a two parter.

I thought about it and some of you haven't been around enough to make heads or tails of the photo Lucas posted of the dinasour and turtle. 
Long time ago there was a thread about the Paul sellers method of sharpening bench chisels. 
Although it kind of goes against what some say, both Lucas and I gave it a shot and became believers in the Paul sellers method. 
Anyway….....
Remember that part about it going against what some say?
Well it appears that, to some people, anyone who would dare sharpen chisels this way were complete idiots. 
As that thread went downhill, Lucas and I started just having fun with it while others got what seemed more and more bees up their butt. 
One of us made the comment along the lines that you could in theory sharpen your chisels on driveway asphalt if you so desired. If it works for you, it works, and that doesn't make it wrong. 
It was even suggested you could get a razor sharp edge if you used different driveways with finer and finer grits and then go over to the rich neighborhood for some real fine asphalt. 
Lucas posted the photo of his sharpening method. 
His pet dinasour done the sharpening for him on the backs of poor helpless turtles.

It was fun, but of course some people didn't get the joke. 
We were idiots after all, since we sharpened chisels the way Paul sellers did.

I've had fun in the past messing with people. 
My opinion is always to do what works for you. 
If I make a statement, it is only my opinion. 
There is no right or wrong as long as the job gets done safely.

And no dinasour or turtles were ever harmed in all this fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Part two is the event that caused me to stop trying to have fun on Lumberjocks except for with a select few people, mostly those weird folks over on the stumpy thread. 
It was the straw that broke the dinasour a back, if you will. 
I call it the tormek incident.

Dave made a visit to my shop. 
He done a video showing my shop. 
The very end of the video showed a segment where Dave and I were trying to get the wheel off of a tormek. 
Now, this tormek, it was a nonfunctioning one that had been thrown away that my brother had brought to me. 
The idea was to get the wheel off, which is an expensive part, and make our own sharpening system, since neither of is could afford the wheel, much less a tormek. 
Anyway, the video showed the moment the wheel broke in two and I looked at the camera smiling.

With that video, there was a few comments about my shop. 
There were more comments about why we broke a tormek. 
I thought it was funny. 
We had $0 in the thing, so it was no loss. 
Apparantly though, this event caused great concern to some people. 
Then I started getting emails on the matter. 
There were actually people who seemed genuinely angry that I broke the wheel on the tormek. 
One guy emailed me so upset that I swear I think believed I killed his mother and then went and took a whiz on her grave. 
He actually cussed me out and made clear that I was a "bumbling idiot" for destroying an expensive piece of equipment when so many others couldn't even afford such luxuries. 
I tried emailing back explaining that I couldn't afford it either and that was the whole point of trying to get the wheel off, but there was no use. 
In this fella's eyes, I was and always would be an idiot.

The point of telling you all this is this. 
Some people are asses. 
No matter what your opinion is, it is wrong if you disagree with their opinion, which of course is right since they said so. 
It made me reevaluate what I am willing to deal with on the internet. 
Life is too short to argue with people who are always right.

But then again, it's fun to try sometimes if you realize up front that you're doing it just to make them more angry.

Good night Irene.


----------



## DIYaholic

"The Paul Seller's Method" of sharpening converts….
Is that kinda like Tom Cruise and Scientology!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Time for me to pass out, err go tp sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

I guess they don't want to see my sharpening way?

Try posting about a cheap handplane on a certain site. Then have all those L-N and L-V cheerleaders howl at you for even thinking of getting any thing but one of their fav planes. The nerve!

Had one feller think he was gonna come down here ( from alaska,mind you) and kick my butt. I asked him which barrel of my sawed off 12 gauge he wanted to meet first…......

Dueling Keyboards, isn't there a song about that? Oh, right, BANJOS!

Emails for some get thrown in the "Junk Mail" box, one even got the dreaded "Phishing scam" label.

One woodworking ( yeah, right)site's forum would even post photos of a can of "Troll Repellent spray" on any reply NOT in line with the ideas of one small group of site "Gurus". The Head Editor of that site would even use a "non-listed" phone, and call one up, just to scream and cuss that person out. (Yep, got the whole thing on a tape…) For some reason, that little site is slowly going downhill….

Trying to locate a place to buy a 1/4" iron for the new plow plane. Don't need the full set of eight irons, just the 1/4" wide one will do just fine.

Say "Good Night, Gracie…"


----------



## Doe

So much to read and my extreme Sudoku was extra tricky.

Ms Debbie is getting the tech people to add Rex to the In Memoriam page.


----------



## Doe

Before I forget, there's tool sale on March 30. Is there anything that you're looking for? There's not much chance I'll see what you need, but you never can tell.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Groz Planes:* I have three of them (#4, #3 & #6) They used to be sold at Woodcraft, but they were dropped because the quality is very poor. They are inconsistent, but if you can get a good one, and spend enough time tuning it, they can be workable. But that's only if they can be had cheaply. A good used Stanley #7 will cost you about $80 on Ebay. If a Groz is $40, it's not worth it because you will probably have to upgrade the blade for another $50, then spend all the time tuning it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Stumpy. I wasn't going to spend any more funds on woodworking this trip, but a new plane for $40 just couldn't be ignored. Now it can. Good thing I'm not a spontaneous shopper. It stayed at the store. I'm anxious to try out my new holdfast, though.

William, what about idiots behind a smart phone, or do I not count? Your stereo reminds me of the other night when I was trying to read about plane tuning and one of my kids came up and was very talkative. I never did get to read the article.

Off to work. I can't complain though. It should be an easy day.


----------



## Doe

Has anyone heard from Bags? I'm worried.

Woo hoo Eddie! Electricity does wonders for a shop.

Chris, that was an outstanding show of shopping self restraint. A prize winner I think. Especially since you got some stuff for the missus.

Bill, I need to work to be able to go shopping at woodworking stores. I don't have the gift of self restraint. It's a disease. Maybe there's a twelve shop, er step, program.

Chris, my MIL often referred to her kids as BilGerCar to make sure to get the right one. Gerry is similar, I've been called Heather and the dog's name, and Heather has been called Doe and the dog's name. I just automatically insert the right one.

William, at least you didn't do what George Forman did. Kids 5 to 9 are George and 10 is Georgetta.

Sherry, when are you going to start posting? The second hand posting has got to stop. Congratulations!

William, I've been meaning to post something in your coffee ground/grits pens post and just haven't got around to it. I took a class about making blanks using resin and the man had a lot of information about other stuff. He made large blanks using little leftover squares of pen blanks and he's made quite a bit of money selling the blanks rather than a finished product. They are way cool, and way expensive. I bought a couple of his bottle stopper blanks a year ago ($15 each) that are so beautiful that I don't want to use them. I showed remarkable restraint by not buying one of his bowls for $275. To wrap up this little ramble, I have some brass shavings, if you call them that, that look like they were from turned brass that would be interesting fill for a pen. On my list of things to do is to make a bottle stopper inset with it.

What does horn smell like when you turn it? Is it bad? I've heard that turning bone smells nasty.

William, If you're concerned about the bowl cutters being dangerous, they must be downright awful scary dangerous.

I'm awfully tempted to go look at some of the threads; they sound hilarious. I love the driveway sharpening system! Sometimes I think this place is like April Fools day every day. And there are a lot of resident fools to be sucked in.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, no more second hand posting. I'm supposed to show Sherry how to post her bowl project when I get back in town. I posted her pen project for her, but shhh … no one is supposed to know she didn't post it herself.

Things are pretty mixed up when you start getting called by the animal's names. I've only done that once.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning People & Marty,

Marty,
Is your work shift over yet???

Another day forecasted to be above freezing!!!

Coffee infusion needed….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mrs Stumpy was so sick this morning that I had to carry her to the kitchen to make my breakfast.


----------



## lightcs1776

So I'm guessing she doesn't read your posts? Either that or you must be good at ducking the frying pan. Hope she feels better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin ,,
Doe that a would be great ,hope Ms Debbie gets the Memoriam page on Rex


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy you just aint right


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning good morning, two cups of coffee in me.

Doe- I'm thinking Bags must be run off his feet with this weather. Hoping all is okay with him.

Bill -you gave me my first chuckle of the morning and Stumpy, you're on fire today.

Okay, I've committed to not even considering a lathe until the shed is built out back giving me more room in the garage. I do, however troll Kijiji regularly to see what's out there and saw this :

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/moncton/steel-city-tool-works-60170g-granite-5-speed-lathe-brand-new/470795944?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
It sells on the Sears website for $410, so his price is high. I think I"m just going to keep looking. Last year there was a Record lathe with face plates and chucks galore and chisels and gauges…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning….

Fire going, animals tended to, shop heaters humming away, coffee in the French press. The day looks promising.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't know anything about that lathe.
With that said….
The seller claims to be "open to offers", so make an offer.
Now don't go offering $1.00, that would just be insulting!
I would offer $10.00!!! ;^)

Seriously, I wasn't in the market for a lathe.
However, when a CL add had a $1,400.00 (new price) lathe listed (used) for $450.00….
I just had to jump on it.
So…. I would just wait until the right deal (read: steal!) comes your way!!!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I gotta stop looking at Kijiji http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/oshawa-durham-region/air-dried-rough-lumber/527363962?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
You need to be a good LumberJock….
That wood needs to be respected….
& incorporated into projects!
Go get that wood!!! ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave check this out 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/tag/tobacco+pipe

Sandra got a shout on ya 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58894


----------



## KTMM

Morning. Yesterday, we were prepping for an outage and helping an inspector run tests on 4160 volt breakers all day. Being the only guy that is "certified" to operate our breaker racking device, I got to spend the whole day moving equipment and breakers. For those that don't know, big motors use big electricity, which need big breakers (think of small chest freezers full of steel that will kill you if they blow up).
It's a wonder what 10 hours of sleep does to a completely exhausted person. I'm not even worth killing right now. I'm off for the day, but my wife thought it would be a great idea to let my oldest daughter have a friend over for the night and stay most of the day. Of course she hasn't gotten out of bed yet…..
I'm ready to head to the shop , but instead I'm trying to get the lead out of my aks.

On another note, I'm almost done watching the Mary May woodcarving videos.


----------



## ssnvet

Play list on…. Painting begun… Can't wait to be done with this


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - WOW! The black walnut alone is drool worthy.

Shout out to my generous friend, Doe
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58894

Eddie - You've made my day. The 'dip nets' are snowshoes. Depending on who you ask, those on the wall are Huron style - cat gut and I'm pretty sure oak. They're great to use, but we've switched to lighter aluminum ones. Can't part with those old ones though.

WARNING - I've actually taken a video of my shop. If I can figure out how to post it I will.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Snow shoes ,now i feel stupid looking all over the net for dipping net made of wood


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Please let me know when the popcorn is needed!!!

Lucas,
So, after playing with big "energy" all day….
You've run out!!!

I'm trying to figure out what I will do today….
& what I'll put off 'til tomorrow (or the next day)!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well doe, actually mine crew is just about as bad as foreman's. 
You see, I am William. 
I have a son who is named after me, with the same middle name. 
Then there is another son named after my great father, William Calvin. 
Then to complicate matters, some of my family had always called me billy. 
Yes, one of my other son's name is billy.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I understand. There's not much demand for snowshoes in Monroe!

Sandra, Be careful trolling that Canadian Craid's List. That's how I came to own a sawmill! Too much stuff that's just "too good to pass up"!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And yes doe, antler has a foul smell when turning, bit an even worse smell when sanding.

I've never thought about selling blanks. 
I do enjoy making blanks from scraps. 
Just look at the pen I sent to you. 
That was made from scrap wood strips.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all must have a better Craig's List out there. I rarely find anything other than over priced junk around here.


----------



## bandit571

Just me and my son share the same middle name…

Top of the marnin'to ye!!!

Sun's out, most of that white crap is melted away.

have two refurbs to do

There is a shelf that holds the "left-out' planes (the ones left out from the tool chest) that is also the perfect spot for the lathe to sit. Have to did the old Craftsman "T" railed thing out of storage. Might turn a few spindles or such..

Been around these Ohio Hillbillies too long, for some reason, I cannot wear a pair of socks. Legs swell up right away. Get all red and swollen. Go without the socks, no problems. Hillbillie-ness contagious???


----------



## bandit571

Have a few scraps of walnut, just sitting around on the bench

What to do, what to do…..

Most are just3/4 by 3" by6" long. A few scraps of other woods as well…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy never saw a pair of snow shoes ,hip waders and rubber boots ,not much use for snow shoes but they look like theyed make a good dip net


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

have 5 kids all different names and still get them mixed up , tend to remember their middle names when i used it it was a messeage that they had gotton on my last nerve , they'er all grow and have left the nest love my kids but glad they,er gone and making it on there own

Bandit you,ll have them planned out to something ,


----------



## JL7

I remember the Tormek video William…...thought it was hilarious! Wouldn't ever imagine you would get hate mail over it…...wow. I don't read SawStop threads either, and don't really even understand what motivates people to start a new SawStop thread. Some people need to learn the power of Google. It's all been said before!

Doe - Antique tool show + mega lumber (potential) score!! NICE. If you do go check out that lumber, be double sure to check for bugs…..like powder post beetles. 20 years in a barn is mighty inviting to those little critters.

Did somebody say video??


----------



## JL7

Right…...what's up with Bags??


----------



## bandit571

Have to watch this sort of thing: In a completely irrational burst of energy….went out to the van, and replaced the High Mount brake Light bulb. Yesyerday, I had to buy the correct screwdriver for this job. Spent about a half an hour, looking for the card with two bulbs that were bought a month ago. Whew, worn out for such work….

Starting to sound like Randy…...is there a cure? Maybe a twelve step therapy? maybe he spiked all that Mountain Dew i've been re-allocating to my shop?


----------



## ssnvet

3 hours to paint the final coat :^(

Paint was loaded with flecks of dried paint and I spent at least an hour picking them out as I rollered it on.

Oh well… the job is done using up old mud, tape, paint and roller. Zero new cost and used up a lot of cans which I can now THROW AWAY….. oh the glory of throwing something in the trash can. I've gained an entire base cabinet of storage space. Time to put the outlet plates and lights back up.


----------



## Gene01

Mid mornin',

Lucas, My BIL used to own an electrical co. in CA. He did a lot of big gear stuff. Mostly printing presses, and new aircraft manufacturing equipment installs. On one job, he brought dual 50KV service from the utility to the plant. CA codes required him to build an under ground 12" thick steel reinforced concrete vault to house the distribution equipment (transformers I think). The lid to that hole had to be 24" thick and beveled. I don't remember the other dimensions for sure. At least 6' square, though. they set it in place with a crane. At any rate, he commented that if that equipment exploded, he wasn't sure that the lid wouldn't go flying. Scary stuff!

Bandit's picture holding that USS Enterprise caused me to go rummaging through my old plane collection. I found a Bailey #8. Patent dates in '02. From the age apparent, I'm guessing its not 2002. One of these days, I'm gonna start the refurb process on those old planes. All Stanleys. For years, my sons would buy me flea market planes for Father's Day. I think I have 15 or so. No dupes. Got one and and one half Sargent, too.
I'm ashamed to say that they all reside, out of sight, in drawers under a bench. None have been used (by me). 
I hope I have enough years left to get them all refurbed and tuned so that I can bequeath them back to my boys. And, If I'm lucky, use them all first.

William, My wife was one of nine kids. Her mother used to run through all the sibs' names until she got to the one she was angry with. I was the only son in my family and, for the first 20 years of my life I thought my full name was Jesus Christ Gene.

Off to the shop. SYL


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny Gene.

I took a shop video, but tried twice to upload it to youtube. Will try when I regain my patience.


----------



## KTMM

I can say I've never threatened anybody online. I usually stoop to making fun of them.

I hope this isn't what the get together over at eddie's place is gonna look like. I may have to get a new flannel shirt to match my cut offs…...


----------



## Gene01

I don't think tho Lucath. It'll be thpringtime. One doesn't wear long thleeveth in LA in the thpringtime.

Who was the sadist that came up with the word li*S*p?


----------



## KTMM

The guy in the background is smiling. I don't think he's wearing pants.

I call a safety stand down….. Oh wait no no no…...

On another note, I think I've seen some guys around here wearing sleeveless flannel shirts.


----------



## GaryC

I think someone forgot to take their med's today


----------



## gfadvm

This is a pretty good use for scraps/cutoffs. Read how many of these he's sent to our servicemen. I'm gunna send him some woods he's never had.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice of you Andy.

Well I've finally figured out Youtube. My shop video is there, just updating the editing. I'll post the link shortly.
I showed it to my hubby who was laughing at my 'serious voice'.


----------



## KTMM

I took my meds Gary, I think they're all placebos though…..

I made it out to the shop for about 30 minutes. Those two cherries chisels have a lot of lapping to go…... I think I'll take the gouges out to Williams to straighten the bevels out, then do the final honing by hand.


----------



## bandit571

Have found a use for a Harbour Freight chisel! After grinding that ugly plastic handle off, and a bit more grinding









We now have a cutter/iron for that Gus Roseboom plow plane. Maybe about 100 years old plane.

Re: that "photo " by Lucas, look very carefully, there is a naked arm way down too low…....

No, no green beer here, I like mine a nice frothy BROWN. Will have to lay in a supply for the 17th. Guiness Extra Stout, anyone???


----------



## Doe

Hey! I came in 30th in the Walnut contest! 10 points! I was awfully afraid I'd get no points at all because there were much, much better entries. Woo hoo!


----------



## Doe

Eddie, so are you going to make a wood dip net? I's like to see it because I have no clue what that is. But I do know what a snowshoe looks like. I saw the exact pair that I had at the antique market (sigh) for $90. I think I paid less than 10 during the dark ages.

William, no way are you close. These are the kids names. He was just lazy.

Randy, I tried but it won't let me email. Let me check again. Ooh, it worked. He may not have any left, it was posted in January. We shall see. . .

Thanks Sandra!

Andy, that is a worthy cause. Like Arlin who teaches turning to vets and their families.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, you around? How the lathe search going?


----------



## Doe

Me again. Gerry and I were talking about bank fees and that reminded me about one of my favourite commercials.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That reminds me of a joke.

There was a woman sitting in a waiting room and called her son David. 
Four boys came running. 
Another lady asked why they all came running when she only called one name. 
She replied that, actually, all six of her boys were named David. 
"So what do you do if you want only one of them?" The lady asked.

"I call them by their last name".

.

That's just wrong. 
But funny!


----------



## Momcanfixit

There it is - my shop tour


----------



## JL7

Cool shop tour complete with Kaizen foam and hockey skates! Nice shop 74….....When you build that wall to store all the odd stuff, you might also want to use that little room for finishing, since it will be dust free…...maybe add an extra light in there. And I see some wiring in your future. I suffered from the 2 outlet thing for a year or two before adding (I think) 3 additional breakers - much better….. Love the wood collection and the beautiful bench…...thanks for the tour….


----------



## DIYaholic

Great video!
Dave & Stumpy watch out!!!

I deal with a less than ideal "outlet to tool ratio" thing also.
But I was surprised to see an igloo with finished walls and electricity!!! ;^)

I really do want that Kaizen Foam, but will have to wait until I get some drawers!!!
The girly calendar, on the other hand!!!


----------



## KTMM

I'm gonna be sick…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hey guys, when does time move ahead?
Tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I guess that one went right over my head Lucas. 
Why are you going to be sick?


----------



## Gene01

Nice video, *74*. You manage in some fairly small quarters to do some great projects. Movable tools is the way to go. That, and your obvious organizational skills make it all work. Nice shop.
Once the shed is built and all the (ahem) unnecessary stuff is gone, as Jeff said, a few more outlets, another light or two and some 20 amp breakers would be real handy.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Tonight, is when you turn clocks ahead!


----------



## JL7

Nobody even attempted a guess at last weeks strange glue…..usually Randy will at least take a stab at it….(he's usually wrong, but hey…...)... 

Too late now:


----------



## lightcs1776

Great little video, Sandra. You can tell your husband that the "girly calendar" should go. OK, call me old fashioned (I am) or a prude (I'm definitely not), but I think it should hit the trash. Anyhow, love the shop. How does the wood do being stored in the garage? I have some maple that I currently have on the basement floor because I don't have the room. I wouldn't mind storing it in the garage, but it is unheated.

Yep, clocks turn back tonight and I have to give a briefing in the morning. I could use more sleep, not less.

Eddie, a bit more of a mesh, and those snow shoes would make a great dip net. I think I will have to make one for this Spring's fishing.

Great cutting board, Jeff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Bravo, BRAVO, *BRAVO!!!*

You are a Maestro!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks randy.

Jeff, I must have missed that guessing game. 
It's ok. 
I'd have guessed wrong anyway. 
Nice though. 
I'll check out the post when back on my computer.

I agree about girly calendars, even though I can't watch the video on my phone. 
Gentlemen are never supposed to be caught looking at other women, even on a calendar. 
Our woman is supposed to be the only woman in the world. 
Realize I didn't say a gentleman never looks. 
A gentleman is just supposed to be sophisticated enough to look, never touch, and never get caught looking.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, William, it's cool to know I am not the only one feels that way.


----------



## GaryC

Great Video, Sandra. Tell your husband the voice was just right for the video
My calendars usually have farm stuff on them


----------



## StumpyNubs

I signed up to be Sandra's very first Youtube subscriber! I'm surprised you guys didn't beat me to it! I guess not all of us are thoughtful and kind…


----------



## JL7

Gary, by farm stuff, do you mean farmers daughters?? 

Subscribed Stumpy! Will that make me thoughtful and kind also??


----------



## Gene01

No girlie calendars in my shop. I'm retired and don't care what day it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Easy there Stumpy!!!
I left the first comment & I "liked" the video!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

You know, I rarely ever sign up as a YouTube subscriber. It's not that I am disinterested, but I never remember that it is even an option.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I think Gary meant to say…..
Cows, pigs, goats & lambs….
wearing lingerie!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I am William Joseph and my father is William Joseph, but my birth cert. doesn't say junior. It causes all kinds of problems even though we obviously have different soc. sec. numbers. My wife hates it,so our first son is named Liam Joseph.

Good read in today guys thanks, although being away for 10 hours I had 57 messages to read. I don't know how I would catch up after a few days. Long training today. Got to be found by the search dog in a pile of concrete rubble. That was neat. Gonna go get some dinner, maybe a Guinness if they have it and then try and go by menards on the way back to hotel. See what I can find.

Sandra, lunch at my training today…lasagna!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, where are you training? We had a "first responder" even a few years back at Niagara Falls. We had State fire, State Police, even had some Canadians involved. I provided communications. It was pretty cool.


----------



## GaryC

Have you ever watched a "Mrs Brown Boys" video? You know I had that surgery and still haven't regained my bladder control. What a mess


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lasagna is always good.

Just had a great dinner at our neighbours and they're coming over for a night cap.

Great evening, but considering the time change, it's already past my bedtime!


----------



## GaryC

If you watch it….be careful of your bladder


----------



## gfadvm

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/4365299402.html

Sandra, This could work for you!


----------



## JL7

Wow Gary…..Mrs. Brown ain't messin' around…..........LOL…......


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
That was freakin' hilarious!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, yeah… You can see several on you tube. I'll have to wait until I recover a little more to watch any more. 
Jeff, the ole' girl's toot. If you have access to the BBC, they run a weekly tv show


----------



## JL7

Can't find it on the tele…...will check out the youtube. Those brits are a little twisted. Surprised Rex didn't bring it up…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Your shop tour was great! My hat is off to you. You have more stuff in that space than I can imagine but it is not junky or disorganized at all. I LOVE your bench!
If you are ever able to have a dedicated shop, it will be the envy of all. I have a big shop but my space is not utilized nearly as efficiently as yours.
Carry on….


----------



## ssnvet

Eh-oh,

Put in a lot of hours today and the ceiling is dunzo…. Recessed lights all have the bezels in and the outlet covers and smoke alarm are back in place. I moved my two steel wall cabs and wired up the fluorescent fixtures under each one. Also started the big clean up, though there's much more to do.

Took way longer than it should have, but that's about par for the course around here.

Sipping a Martini and surfin the boards now… Debating whether to do a pre-emotive strike on my aching back with some Motrin.

74… Nice job on the shop tour video…. I didn't even get sea sick. You've come a long way in a short time.

Took the fam out for Dinner at our favorite Chinese place. We're celebrating all three girls hitting it out of the park on their second quarter grades. High honors for the older two and all positive marks of our youngest. They most definitely get it from their mother.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in Columbia MO where the MO FEMA task force is headquartered. This is the team that is sent all over the country for hurricanes, earthquakes, floods etc. Canadians, Eh?


----------



## KTMM

I liked the shop tour. I have a DAME or two in my shop. Maybe I'll get out there and shoot a shop tour in a bit…... any takers on it?????


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was weird. When I updated the page, my post wasn't there so I wrote it again. Then it was there twice. This is what I'm writing in place of the double post that I deleted.


----------



## KTMM

Welcome to super-laggy lumberjocks….. You'll find it's a common happening around here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, it definitely tests my patience at times, waiting for LJ to update.

I'm laying in a hotel room bed thinking that I needed to get some sleep. Two hours later and I'm still up. I hate hotels. There wasn't even any good movies on tonight.

Bill, I used to work with our first responders section in the Army National Guard so I've worked with folks from FEMA. The Canadians were actually impressive. They were well trained, as pretty much anyone who does that type of work has to be. Being in NY, it made sense to have a joint exercise with them.

Lucas, a shop tour would be cool. Perhaps Sandra is starting a trend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Gary - Mrs Brown is a riot. There's another one out there about wax, I'll see if I can find it. Rex probably assumed we'd all seen them before…..

Get your Depends out first. Don't say I didn't warn you…..





Darn Andy, by the time I get to Tulsa someone will have snapped it up already.
Thanks for the comments about the shop - my husband is a bit of a pack rat, so I do the best I can to at least keep the clutter organized. Really - who needs 6 coolers all the same size???

Matt - I can't think of many jobs that I'd want to do less than mudding and painting a ceiling. A+ for persistence…


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note - g'night Irene


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That thar was one funny clip!!!


----------



## KTMM

I feel inspired. Thanks 74.

I watched a three episode series entilted "carved with love the genius of british woodwork".
You can look it up on youtube. The episodes are great. As with all documentaries, I'm sure there are some things missed or wrong, but they're great.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie that tread messsed me up. Thanks!
Gene planes that are not being used.No!!!!!!

Sandra loved the tour.
Sorry I havent been around.
Life is keeping me busy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was very successful today….
At accomplishing absolutely nothing!!!

Tomorrow will be different….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. I really hate "spring ahead". I want my hour of sleep back. On the bright side, I get to head home today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Double post. Sometimes the delay in the site is considerable.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning sleepy heads,

A bright, bright, bright sun shiny day….
Coffee is brewing….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning! Its frosty but supposed to be 55 and sunny! Better day for training.

Good day all


----------



## Gene01

Good Sunday Mornin',


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies & Happy Sunday,

Moving kind of slow this a.m., as I hurt my lower back putting steel wall cabs back up.

Off to DDs to get my free coffee. All the sleepy heads are still in bed, so maybe I'll surprise them with donuts.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin' to ye, ye bums…

Got home a little bit ago, getting to be almost time for the After-work NAP!

Been doing a lot of training at work lately, not sure if i will even use any of it. Friend is retiring at the end of April, and I think he has the right idea…....

Legs are DOA, nothing left in them, namely ….energy. Hoping Uncle Charlie leaves me alone today, tired of baseball sized ( and bigger) cramps on the back of the legs. Uncle Arthur is pounding the rest of the bod at the moment. Lets see. a Mountain Dew, or a shot (or three ) of Blackberry BRANDY before naptime????


----------



## DIYaholic

The peace & tranquility will soon be gone….
I saw Marty lurking around!!!


----------



## HamS

This is finally finished.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang people, 216 posts since Friday morning. This is the weekend. Ya'll are suppose ta be doin' other things instead of sittin' around waitin' for me to get off work…..

Stumpy, I wish you would have offered that Comcast gig before I agreed to work Friday…..

You'll have to save the site without me tomorrow too. I gotta fill some more holes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks great Ham. I really like the blue you put on it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Keep it down….
People are trying to over sleep!!!

Ham,
Looks great!
You may want to close the entry door….
It's blowing all the coats sideways!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

arg - coffee…… where's the coffee??


----------



## ssnvet

I think I over did it yesterday… I feel like a truck ran me over.

Supposed to be in the 50s again today. Maybe there is another season besides winter after all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin,


----------



## superdav721

Shhhhhhg
IAMSTILLSLEEPING!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I was going to say something. 
Then I realied I do not have enough coffee in me yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. 
I got some more coffee and decided to say something profound, thought provoking and full of wisdom. 
Then I realized that there isn't enough coffee in Mississippi for that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got some of the vac hooked up Randy your suggestion of letting it just blow out made a lot of difference its not anything out side so it not hurting any thing i dont thing,son of Frankenstein dust collector


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William going to make a run out to the lumber yard today need any white oak,red oak of cypress let me know and ill pick it up and get it to ya next visit over there


----------



## Doe

Sandra, your shop is amazing! So compact and organised. Geez, you even showed us your drawers (shut up, boys!).

Jeff, outstanding boards and congrats on the top 3.

Gary and Sandra, thanks for the warning because I've never seen it. I set it up to record.

Ham, very nice!


----------



## Doe

The Kijiji guy still has some wood. As much as I'd like it all, I really want the walnut.

I hate the time change. How am I going to check up on you every morning? I think we should always have daylight saving time. The insurance companies would vote for it because more accidents happen when the time changes.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, here's my Frankensteined DC.
Works great and saves beau coupe space. Hardly any dust escapes out the vent to to the outside.
I use an outdoor light remote to activate it. $10.00 at Lowes after Christmas sale. Has worked great for 6 years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Urgh. Back from church. Family is gearing up for a snowshoe in the woods. Don't know if I'm up for it.
If I go and push myself, I'll be cranky. If I don't go, the kids will be disappointed.
Therein lies the rub…


----------



## DIYaholic

Put your body armor & face shields on, everyone…
*74* is going to be cranky later!!!


----------



## KTMM

Maybe I'll got make that shop tour video after I get a shower and a cup of coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

Hamburgers on the grill for lunch… I'm trying to think spring.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I appreciate it. 
I'd love about three truckloads of cypress. 
However, since I am two cents past broke after my last pen kit order, I guess I don't need anything.


----------



## Gene01

Hey William,
When we get together at eddies, I'll bring you a few mesquite pen blanks. You like 'em wormy so you can fill 'em? Or, nice and clear?


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I could use a load of cypress, when can I expect you up this way???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Do you use a clapper on your DC???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Fire up that mill, eddie has orders for 4 loads of cypress…..


----------



## KTMM

Everybody go on and take your Dramamine and get ready for my shaky and stuttering shop tour…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I like wormy wood, knotty wood, or anything with voids. 
Actually, I find myself lately searching through my wood for the worst stuff. 
Taking the worst stuff and filling the voids with various stuff seems to make the nicest stuff. 
Does that stuff make sense?


----------



## KTMM

Here is my shop tour. Be warned the video is shaky and I stutteredddddddd a pretty good bit. Must be the coffee and the fact I've got to work tonight.

It's processing currently, just check it in a bit.


----------



## JL7

Your video is still cookin' Lucas! Will have to check later…...

It is FINALLY start to melt here!! Maybe hit 45 today…......good thinking on the BBQ Matt. I might have to shovel out the grill myself…..

Thanks Doe….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay! Looking forward to the tour Lucas.


----------



## JL7

Lucas - yes, I am amazed at how much junk you got stuffed in the shop…..wow. I need a shop recliner…..and I worked with an AS400 for many many years. Stay clear of the clamps…...


----------



## GaryC

Enjoyed the video, Lucas. 
Thinking about lumber storage, I have probably 100 - 150 pieces of mahogany out in the shop that I rarely look at. It's 8/4 6×30 It all came out of a trailer. The gov't cuts it up when they replace the floor. I had a small load of purple heart once. I might have to take some of this stuff to the spring fling incase someone might want it.


----------



## KTMM

I will be more than happy to relieve you of any mahogany. Its about the best furniture carving wood out there.

Another little note. Dave and I have about the same basic shop building.


----------



## GaryC

Ill bring some


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice tour Lucas!

I didn't need any Dramamine.
I'm use to being a bit shaky….
Before a few cold ones!!!

I like "all the creature comforts of home"!!!
Be careful, if you keep it too comfy….
It could become YOUR doghouse!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty wish i was closer i would love to swap some cypress for some hard wood and if i ever get up your way i'll bring you some cypress

Gene like that set up ,i paid 50 bucks for a remote for mine never even thought about trying lowes but will look next time im there still need one for my shop cav when i use it

loved the shop tour Lucas got to have that air down here and the girls look great i think the Dramamine has kicked in 

doe i always get a bit out of it on the time change ,but i dont have a watch and the clock in my truck its still set from the fall change so now it will be right , 

Ham that is some pretty bule there 

william he had a big hunk of cherry in his cut off bin picked it for ya ,got some 2 incn by 8inch x 10 ft cherry at 3 bucks a ft not sure how much cherry is but it was just a pretty and got it too,he gave me the big block of it


----------



## KTMM

The shop is my "dog house". I didn't mention it in the video, but a few weeks back, I had a lady bug infestation in my shop. I've probably vacuumed a gallons worth of them up in the shop. One thing about lady bugs is that they stink, in a dry musty way. I plan to haul everything out of the shop on my next week off, and vacuum every square inch of the shop. I've been wanting to get rid of all the residual sawdust from all the old power tools and maybe the ladybug funk.

If you look at my shop pictures in my profile you can see how much has changed from then till now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Yeah, your shop has changed quite a bit.
It is good to see that the fairy survived!!!

I don't know that if I had all the Inca stuff….
I could part with it so easily!!! 
Yup, your priorities are all messed up….
But we'll blame Dave!!!


----------



## bandit571

IF I did a video of my shop, it wouldn't be very long….









What you see, is what I've got to work in, aka, The Dungeon Shop.


----------



## bandit571

After-work naps are done, Mountain Dews downed. Have to pack the lunch box with four more, and drive into the setting sun. Two more nights of smelling melting plastic…...

Then maybe, just maybe a day to work on a refurb or two??

Dremel's still in the box, have to get it out and give it a work out.

(maybe play with the box the kids came in, too?)


----------



## Doe

Amazing shops all around. Thanks for showing them off. I did the guilt thing and tidied up this weekend. Dave and Bandit look away. I even got the planer out of the box.

Ok, I'm ignorant-so what's up with jointers? I know they're bigger and more expensive than planers. Why do I need one? Why can't the planer do the same thing? Bandit and Dave, you can look now. Can I use a hand plane instead?


----------



## Doe

Sandra, how did your day work out?

For rust, Lee Valley has a bunch of products. I have little tins with a desiccant that works great for one drawer. I also have some anti-rust drawer liner material that I haven't used yet (thanks for the reminder - I have a drawer that has an eccentric chuck that needs to be protected).


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Made it home.

Ham, shelf a hanger setup looks real nice.

I'll have to see Lucas' shop before the night is over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - I have some of that liner material too, but have to take it out of the package.
I ended up going snowshoeing and had a good day. Tuckered out.

I'll give you my understanding of why you need a jointer (whether hand or power)

With a rough board, you have to get one surface flat before you can do anything. So you joint one edge and then you can rip it on the TS and know that the edges are parallel.
For the faces, if you put a cupped board through the power planer, you'll eventually get it flat, but you'll waste a lot more stock because if it goes through tipped, the flat surface will be tipped, so you plane again….

What I think I'm supposed to do is joint one face of the board, and then when you run it through the power planer, it makes the second face parallel to the flat jointed one.

There - that's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - love the shop tour. Neat seeing everyone's set up - really liked the Lee valley planes and the shop recliner.
And hearing you say 'reckon' is like you guys hearing me say 'eh?'….. 
So who's next for a shop tour?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Appt in the morning with the eye specialst, so she can look for copper in my eyes again. At least I'm pretty sure she'll be able to find them…


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Just an elbow, if I know what you are asking.

William, Okie-Dokie.

Lucas, Great video. You really do have a lot crammed in there. My clamp rack is very similar to yours. We probably got our plans from the same place.

Welcome home, Chris. Bet you are relieved to be back.

Doe, Get that chuck protected. Eccentrics need love, too. 
You remember that plane Bandit was holding in the picture he posted a while back? A Stanley #8, I think. That's the galoot's choice over an electric jointer. Some folks like 8"+ wide jointers so they can flatten one side of a board. Those can be quite expensive. Others, only use a jointer for straightening an edge. I'm in the latter group. Mine is a 6" jointer and I probably could get by with a 4". You can usually get a decent 6" jointer for much less than a decent 13" planer.

One job, 4ea. 4" edges to be routed. One Yonico bit. TRASHED after two edges. When will I ever learn that cheap ain't.


----------



## KTMM

I use a #6 to straighten boards : P 
With that said, I don't straighten a lot of boards. I need to re flatten the top on that bench pretty badly thought.

Thanks for the comments folks. Maybe I'll take another video when I re arrange it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## GaryC

Gene…. some times you get what you pay for…other times you pay for what you get


----------



## lightcs1776

Thankful to be home without any speeding tickets. I don't push too much, 74 in a 65, so I am usually safe.

Great thread tonight. I'm hoping to get a tuned #7 soon. There is a choice between a sweetheart with corrugated sole or a bailey with flat sole. The bailey is $15 cheaper.

Lucas, would the #6 be better for flattening boards?


----------



## KTMM

Well, I won't say one way or another (see that ex-government employee coming out) whether the #6 is good for flattening boards. I bought it to use for everything the 4 won't do, but I've only just gotten it up and running. I haven't really done much with it, I did more with the Stanley #6 and #7's I had prior to it. I think Dave has them both now and as I've stated before I hold his opinion in very high regards.

After watching the Paul Sellers series he does most of his work with a 4 or 4.5 and a 5. From what Paul teaches, you can use a 5 to join the edges and flatten large boards with pretty good results. I guess it's a matter of what works for you and how straight is straight…..

Now understand I'm posting the prior comments, and I'm not looking for a fight (really I'm not) any arguments that go too far off the wall will be responded to with MY LITTLE PONY PICTURES.

Remember if you give $50 for a number 7, you'll likely be able to sell it for that if you don't like it. A number 6 doesn't usually go for as much. I have mine mainly because L/V didn't have a number 7 in that style, and I wanted it to fit in my toolbox to come…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … I've got a #5. I have to flatten some maple before I can use it. I'd love to get away with using the #5.

Nice tour, Lucas. I'm amazed you can fit all that in a shed. And the video wasn't all that shaky. I'm guessing your wife is a red head.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I'm not gonna run out of lumber for the forseeable future. The hay barn is full and now I'm stacking it in the horse barn.

Marty, I've got lots of cypress. Bring your trailer.

Off to tour Lucas' shop.

Later


----------



## superdav721

An older one of my shop.




William shop about the same time


----------



## lightcs1776

William, the pen post is great. Very nice work.


----------



## gfadvm

Lucas, You have an amazing collection of treasures in that small building! And I'll bet you know exactly where everything is!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I could spend the night looking at shop videos. Just watched Dave's and William's. Got a good chuckle out of the Tormek breaking.

Dave - is the baking soda for electrolysis? Do you use that? Got a few planes in wait for a clean up and was thinking about trying that.

Holy cow - the scrolled clocks are amazing William.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome home, Chris.

*74*,
I expected you to be cranky!!! ;^)
Oh yeah, you've been checkin' out shops….
That must've mellowed you out!!!

Spent some time in The Lair….
NO, I didn't do a shop tour!
I did work on a few clocks though!!!

I really need to practice at the lathe.
I'm lucky if I can get something to the shape/look that I like….
Let alone one that I WANT!!!
Then there's the part of making two of the same thing….
Like that will ever happen!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The microwave is playing my song….
Gotta go check out William's pen post….

BRB….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You got me looking into it. I'm trying to decide if I want to make a trip to Branson in my pickup. Mapquest says you're 4 hours from there…..


----------



## KTMM

By the way if you watch my shop tour you'll see that broke tormek wheel on my shelf under where my drill press goes…....


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have to watch out again, Lucas.

Time to get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my first blog post tonight, that it appears some of you have already seen.
Here is the second installment that I just posted.
If you liked the first one, you gotta see the second one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm -friends of ours asked me if I'd consider making something like this for them knowing that it wouldn't be cheap. My instinct is to say no and run screaming in the other direction. The other part of me says that if I price it out properly and then double it and they say yes, then why the heck not?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Triple it.
Or better yet, quadluple it.

I hope you have better luck than me.
I have sworn off doing any kind of work for friends or family unless I'm willing to do it for free.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well if I can't figure out why it keeps posting sideways, maybe it's a sign..


----------



## JL7

Tough call there Sandra! I'm in the same predicament, have good friends (with high end taste) that want a bunch of stuff built for their new cabin, like a built in entry bench and a bunch of other built-ins, like book shelves and things. Very nervous indeed….......


----------



## JL7

.........


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff.

So what did you tell them?


----------



## JL7

Doe,

I couldn't survive without my power jointer…I use mostly rough lumber and the boards are twisted and cupped. Like Sandra said, I flatten one face and one edge before taking it to the planer and TS…......and I wish I had an 8" jointer with the spiral cutter….the straight knives don't last long in my shop…....

Gene - how do you deal with the twisted stuff…...you said the other day you don't use hand planes and only joint the edges….so what gives? Lot's of firewood?


----------



## JL7

Sandra, I'm going to do it (if they ever make up their mind on what they want) but only because they begged and I'm an idiot…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well then that makes two of us. I haven't said yes, but asked them to send me a picture and measurements before I decide.


----------



## JL7

Pricing and lead time are a problem…...I have no idea what to charge for my time and I'm darn slow about projects…...plus in the basement, building big things suck!! What goes down must come up….....


----------



## superdav721

Yes Sandra that is what the soda is for.
Its cheap and non destructive.


----------



## JL7

And being un-employed factored in…...sorry, didn't mean to call YOU an idiot!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff & Sandra,
When you quote the project, don't forget to include…..
The cost of a new "dream tool"!!!!


----------



## JL7

Ahh good point Randy….....maybe an 8" jointer w/ spiral cutter head…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, 4 hours and all 4 lane highway!

Sandra, If you can make money and ENJOY the project, go for it. I've made stuff that I didn't enjoy at all and it wasn't worth it to me. But then there wasn't a LOT of money involved (The more money, the more enjoyable :>)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finally made it to my compuker tonight to watch the videos.

Sandra, I think you're a lier.
There's no way you are a canadian.
I could understand you perfectly.
Are you sure you don't live on the backside of a trailer park in Alabama?

I thought about doing a new shop post about my shop.
But after seeing ya'll's shops, I need to clean for a few days before I can do that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - Funny, but the trailer park in Alabama wouldn't have me. I only pronounce 'pork' with one syllable. Somehow the eastern seaboard accent dies off when you get to the border.

Jeff - I'm calling myself an idiot. 
I do have enough pine on hand that if I made it and it was hideous I would just tell them it didn't work out and they'll have to find someone else. I really don't have anything to lose in the venture. I just have NO idea how to price it, despite the hundreds of threads on LJ about it. I have a job already and I can hardly manage that on a good day.

Although I like a challenge….


----------



## ssnvet

Just make sure the project won't jeopardize the friendship Sandra. Some folks sure can act strangely when their money is on the table.


----------



## KTMM

Yep. I decided a while back to not price any woodworking project. If I do it for free, I don't feel any obligation. Of course my grandfather asked me last high when I'm gonna finish the deck roof. I told him sometime next year. I don't think he took me seriously…..

Right now though i want to get my shop cleaned out and straightened up. Finish my tool chest and follow that with the fascia work on the house, then ill worry about that deck roof.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got to get to bed friends.
Got a doctor's appointment in the AM.
Joy! Joy!

And I typed that last line with the most sarcasm I could muster in case you couldn't read that into it.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I wish winter would just go away….
60% chance of a dusting up to 2" of snow tonight!
100% chance that I'll be up at 3:30am….
Deciding whether to salt or not!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think I'll hold off on saying yes for now…


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra & Jeff,
Sitting in a tree, err never mind!!!

No, really….
If the project, for friends, is not something you WANT to build, then there's no point….
No matter what the price!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas, you sure do have a lot going on out in you shed. I thought I saw a PC XT in the puter pile.


----------



## KTMM

Matt, you called it. A friend brought me that a while back. Its only parts and looks like a mack truck hit it.


----------



## DIYaholic

The snow it is a comin'....
This Nubber needs to get some shut eye.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, when I do stuff like that for friends, they have to agree to just pay me time and materials. That way I know that I will not lose money, they trust me to be honest and they always save over buying overpriced stuff at places like pottery barn. You just have to name an hourly rate. I don't do this as a business. I love to build the stuff but can't afford to just build stuff. We both come out ahead. Got a text from a coworker about building a media center today. I have already done numerous things for him already. He has been happy.

Snow shoeing is something I've never done. I've been downhill skiing for 25 years(broke my leg 15 years ago) and cross country numerous times, but never snowshoeing. I do have old ones like you described, but those I got off of eBay to hang on the wall of my log cabin. Someday I'll try it somewhere. Anything to get out in the snow.


----------



## superdav721

wheres the beef?


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, My wood isn't twisted…..much.

Actually, most of my stuff requires lengths of 36" or less. And a lot is only 3/8th, 1/2" or 5/8th thick. The majority of my wood stash is 4/4 or 5/4 oak, pin oak, walnut and maple. And a small stash of mesquite and juniper. Juniper, around here, is NEVER straight.
So, dealing with cupping, twisting, or bows, start with cutting to length+. Then depending on the severity of the warpage in those shorter pieces, I'll either use a planer sled and wedges or a router sled to get a flat side. 
Some times a rip or two with my *********************************** track saw helps, too. 
If I have a 12-" piece that I especially want to use and it's cupped or bowed, I will reluctantly use the jointer because it's too small for me to use the planer sled and too much of a hassle to use the router sled. But I hate doing it. 
There's always more than one way to skin a cat. I just described the ways to get the fur off the carcass that works for me.


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
When you do something that you know is going to bite you, you shouldn't be surprised at the pain.
And I'm not. But it hurts just the same.


----------



## Doe

Dummy here. One cuts up and one down. What's the difference? I understand what you say it does, cupping and all that. Can't you do the cuts with one tool? Top, bottom, bob's your uncle. I'm sorry to be so stupid about this.


----------



## Doe

I think I broke youtube. I want to see shop videos. Later I guess.


----------



## KTMM

I'm just ready to go home and be away from work. Maybe my tools will be in today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Doe, Lucas…..


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning -

Doe - No dummies here, or if there are, we're in good company. The power planer cuts from above, but that cut is based on how flat the bottom is that is riding into the planer where nothing is being cut.

The jointer however cuts so as to make the piece of wood as flat as the jointer table it's being pushed across. So if you joint one face and one edge and they're 90 deg to each other you're off to the races, knowing that you have an accurate start.

In reality, I joint one edge, rip on the table saw and then 90% of the time hit the power planer without jointing a face.

For resawing, I joint a face first if it's needed, and then there's a flat surface for the bandsaw fence.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My Delta jointer was somewhere around $150.00 I took oven cleaner and SOS pads to it. Had no idea how it worked, but got it up and running and I'm now rather fond of the old beast.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. You're all up and at 'em early. Enjoying the conversation.

Have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

The alarm went off at 3:15am….
I was on site salting by 3:30am….
WITHOUT any caffeine!!!

I'm going to pull a Bandit….
An after work nap is called for!!!


----------



## HamS

I'm too lazy to take out the video camera and mess with it, so my shop tour is stills. I even cleaned up some.


----------



## HamS




----------



## bandit571

You know it's bad when it onlt takes one picture to show the whole shop,....like mine.

Mornin' twerps, and twerpettes.

Time fot the afterwork nap. Mountain Dew ain't working, falling asleep in the chair. It DO feel good, just to sit a spell though. Maybe I'll get a few more helpers tonight.

Gud nite, ladies….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I'm at the doctor's office. 
They always gripe because I show up early. 
I know my doctor pulls the ER Sunday nights though and is already here. 
So if I get here first, I get out first. 
Besides that, they don't understand the anxiety that is waiting to hear test results. 
Good or bad, I always have the anxiety until I know for sure what the present state of things is going to be. 
Anyway, I'm about through hiding in my truck smoking a cigarette, so you guys take care.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin,how yall are .its another day in paradise


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
Ham, we may be brothers of a different mother. 
Nice well equipped shop. I too, have to move stuff around to do a new job. I see you made some improvements on the clamp rack plans Lucas and I used.

Doe, In addition to *74*s comments, I'd add one more fact about planing warped stuff. The feed rollers ahead, and behind the blades, exert quite a bit of pressure on the wood. So much that a cup or slight twist will be flattened temporarily. It'll plane it but it reverts back to it's shape as soon as it's through the planer. You just end up with a thinner, but still warped, board. It's best to get one side flat somehow first.

William, Hope every thing turns out OK for you at the doc's.


----------



## HamS

Gene
The assembly/out feed table is the cleanest it has been in a year. I usually jus stack stuff out of the saw path.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-ka-dubbers….

Lucas… I bought a brandy new PC XT clone with dual 5.25" floppies and no hard drive back in '86 when I was an engineering intern at the GM Tech. Center. Fast forward to the late '90s when I was in the navy doing temp. duty in DC…. I had some time to burn and was checking out the Smithsonian Museums, when what did I see….. the very same PCXT on display in the history of technology exhibit. I guess that means you have a classic. :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Ham…. looks like a well used set up. You must actually make stuff :^)

Tall celling… is that in a garage or out building?


----------



## ssnvet

Doe…. check out this article for a clear discussion of how to use a jointer, planer and TS to square up lumber. It details why a planer alone won't get you there, unless you build a sled and shim the board.

Of course, Bandit has ably shown us that none of these power tools are really "necessary" at all. A steady hand and good eye with the right hand tools will get the job done.


----------



## Gene01

Some things have changed since these pictures were taken last summer. The Delta Planer now resides in my son's shop. It was replaced with a DeWalt. And another Shopsmith has been added.









The HF Drill Press also left and went to my other son's shop. The additional Shopsmith does the DP service now. That Triton SCMS is a pretty good saw for $199. Plenty of power, retains adjustments, and cuts straight. That blue tub you see behind it is my version of a big gulp. It works.









This is where a lot of non wood stuff gets done. The top is Bamboo flooring we had left over and the color of the cabinet is because my wife asked me to pick out the kitchen paint. She didn't like my choice. 









My original Shopsmith from 1976. That's a Jointech Saw train/router table on one end and the little band saw on the other. You see part of my low tech dust collection below. That's an over arm pin router by the entry door, sorta behind the band saw.









A view to the right as you enter the shop. That's a little 1 hp DC that's pretty much dedicated to the planer. The bench legs are iron. The old gentleman who gave those legs to me was a machinist. He said they were part of his bench years ago. The blue tank in back is part of our well water system and the reason we keep the shop heated all winter.









A couple of ctorage cabs. A lot of stuff can be crammed in there.

















The well organized scrap bin and DC behind it.


----------



## HamS

The shop is half of a 24 by 48 pole barn. The shop half is semifinished at least enough to hold the insulation up. The ceiling is 10 ft.


----------



## GaryC

They say it will get up to 74 today. We'll see. 
Doing a little work in the kitchen. Taking a long time to get started.


----------



## gfadvm

Nice shop Gene but I'm with your wife on the "calf sh!t yellow" paint!


----------



## superdav721

Loving the shop grand tours folks!


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the explanation Gene. There are definitely times when a planer sled and/or router flattening jig would be handy. Especially for that wider stock. I've used the drum sander to flatten bigger stuff sometimes (mine has a rolling table) so I can shim the material. The drum sander creates a lot of heat though and sometimes distorts the board….

Good luck at the docs William - wishing you some good news….

And love all the shop photos!

I have some photos and videos on my workshop page, but like most folks, they become out-dated quick…..the shop is constantly changing…..

Randy - get rested up….you got clock projects to finish…

Hoping to hit 50 here today - it's all bright and sunny. What a nice change….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working trade time today, but hope to have some free time later to look at all the shop pages and videos. From the time I joined LJ I have been inspired to make shop improvements. Most notably was insulation and dust collection. Insulating is mostly done and dust collection is better, but still need to work on the fine particles. Think I need to make a shop filter to clean the air and hang it from the ceiling.

I'm sure as I look at all of your shops I'll be even more inspired.

Thanks and have a good morning


----------



## Gene01

That's funny, Andy. Wife said almost the same thing. She said it looked like baby sh!t. 
I guess home decor is just not my bag. Neither is shop decor…..obviously.

Jeff, If you build a good, easy to use, planer sled and a router sled, you'll never face joint again. Well, you won't *need* to, anyway.


----------



## DamnYankee

Woodworker's club board meeting in 2 hours.


----------



## KTMM

Hi, my name is Lucas, and I'm a procrastinator. (HI LUCAS) It all started when I put a recliner in my shop….

NOT ANYMORE. I just hauled the beat up old chair in the house out, and put that recliner back in the living room.

THE SHOP IS A SHOP ONCE AGAIN. I watched Dave's videos again last night, reminded me that it's time for spring cleaning and re-arranging… Guess I'll be doing another video in the next month or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to the club, Lucas!
Dues are payable by the first of the month….
OR whenever you get around to it!!!


----------



## bandit571

After-work nap is complete

Sometimes, I do use a kitchen counter top to work on things ( and get yelled at by the BOSS)









Got out the Dremel, and thought I could widen a few slots. Got one done, tried a screwdriver in it. Won't even hint at budging. Changed from a cutting disc to a sander drum. Cleaned up the steel skate a bit. Fence has two brackets that hold the rods to the fence. Finally got the rods off









Those screw NEVER had any points on them? Brackets themselves are split









So, now it is a matter of whether to re-glue, or replace them. Did get an iron cobbled up









Old Harbour Freight 1/4" chisel. Ground off anything that didn't look like it was an iron for the plow plane. The wedge has more angles than a con man…

Work again tonight, then two nights off…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lucas, Does that mean you're gonna do your carving in the living room???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta work tomorrow too. That's 3 days in a row. Can you believe these people? I'm gonna have to put in for a vacation…..


----------



## JL7

Keep this up Marty and we're kicking you out of the bum club…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just gimme another chance, I promise I'll screw up tomorrow…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Worked today, and work tomorrow. The gall of it all. 
Was hoping to get out to the shop tonight, but it doesn't look likely.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just ordered the plans for my woody, I'm hoping it'll last more then 4 hours….. (before it sinks)


----------



## ssnvet

Off to the district band festival.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, I think you're supposed to call the doctor if it lasts for more than 4 hours.


----------



## Gene01

Oh *74*. Good one!


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG Sandra, where's your mind at???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just ordered Sterling Timber Master bandsaw blades 128×1-1/4" .042 1 tpi because bigger is better (but don't tell 74 because she excites easy)


----------



## KTMM

I don't get it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don't tell my Mom.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, If you play your cards right, I'll give ya an updated shop tour, dust and all…..


----------



## sawdustjunkie

Hey Stumpy: Was just wondering when you're going to make a new video. Haven't seen a new one lately.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

Hey Stumpy: Was just wondering when you're going to make a new video. Haven't seen a new one lately.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

Hey Stumpy: Was just wondering when you're going to make a new video. Haven't seen a new one lately.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

Hey Stumpy: Was just wondering when you're going to make a new video. Haven't seen a new one lately.


----------



## lightcs1776

I think Steve has a question …. grin.

Evening all!


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Sandra!

Steve, We heard ya the first time!

Sawed my last 2 logs today and sold $13 worth of lumber. It's gonna take a LONG time to pay for the mill at that rate!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Are you afraid that your little dingy will shrink….
When you expose it to the cold water???


----------



## superdav721

Bandit that mean the plane is pre 1841.
They didn't start pointing screws until at least 1841


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not much to say this evening. Mark it on the calendar.

G'night.


----------



## Gene01

Wow! That's an old plane. Bandit, I think I'd use some hide glue and put it back together. 
You are a great resource, Dave. Where did you get that info?


----------



## gfadvm

The whole LJ site is pretty quiet tonight. Think I'll go visit the Forestry Forum.

Later


----------



## lightcs1776

Have fun, Jeff. I've been busy getting my #5 plane sharp, for the first time. Thanks to some advice from LJ member Sikrap, I was able to finally figure out that my "sharp" plane was really not all that sharp. It can now cut arm hair. Good thing I wear long sleeves at work.

Bandit, cool plane. Also very cool that Dave could get a minimum date for it. I'm impressed.

Now it is time for some family time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where'd everybody go???


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## lightcs1776

They probably thought you were working and left …


----------



## boxcarmarty

HELLO hello ooooo …..

I just stopped for fried chicken and smashed taters…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Go to bed…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just dont know what 1 3rd of 2 inches is been doing dados and on two inch boards i just eyeballed it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, okay. I'm going. Soon. Can I have a drink of water?


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, 5/8 is close enough for the government…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like another early AM salting run….
Looming 6 hours away!

& that's the GOOD news….
Wednesday/Thursday they are predicting 10"+ of snow!!!

NOT looking forward to it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good, maybe I can get a day off…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats about what i got Marty , i really like the Metric system better ,then i not sure what 1/3 is in it either


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
No water for you!!! (In my best "Soup Nazi" voice!!!)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you need to work and make some money so you can get your woody fixed up


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
1/3 of anything, in any system, is easy…..
Just figure out what 1/6 is and double it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I had my A/C on today in my truck. But that was so my Reeses Peanut Butter Cup minis wouldn't melt before I could eat them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, If we can keep Randy out of the snow, I'll be able to build my 11 foot yacht…..


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like we fried another video card in our desk top. And the SD card reader on the laptop has been fickle. And the portable USB SD card reader has been misplaced by someone.

My wife can't post her pics from the concert on FB and is VERY displeased.

Oh the trials of modern life :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, If you're gonna tear it up, We're not gonna let ya play with it…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

70 something here to day airs going ,

Randy i got one of those measuring tapes that got the fractions wrote on it get away from them i go to eye balling


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
If you are into frying things….
I could go for onion rings!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny Andy. My wife is an audiologist who owns her own practice. Sometimes her assistant is on vacation and I have to go answer phones and other stuff. We paid 250,000 for the business. I've been there when the only money we made was to sell $8 worth of batteries and I think, "gonna take a lot of batteries to pay this thing off"


----------



## ssnvet

Thinking about getting a ROKU box…... Anybody ever used one?


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, i use one here. It's great for watching cable (time warner) without a cable box. We also use it to watch Amazon prime movies, since they come as part of prime (we get plenty from Amazon). There are also some hunting and fishing shows available.

Edit: by the way, we also used to use it for Netflix, but cancelled it several months ago.


----------



## Gene01

One of my son's has Roku. He and the family really like it. Gobs of channels. Been toying with getting it, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don't know nuthin' bout ROKU….
Then again, I know nuthin' bout a lot of things!!!

However, I do know….
I need a little sleep.
Little as in a 4:00am wake up call!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

I have a roku. Pretty good all around, but you'll need some subscriptions…...


----------



## superdav721

Gene I research antique furniture. I like those little items that will help nail the date of manufacture down.
Like the difference between a cut nail, forged, rose head and so on.
They have been using plywood drawers with machined dovetails since mid 1800's


----------



## superdav721

We are off to the doctor tomorrow in the way up north. Our doctor down here wants her to go back and get an adjustment.
I will be getting some shop time in!
And when I do I have a very cool not so Stanley video headed your way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers, Nubbies & Nubbettes,

Dave,
Eagerly awaiting your video, that will fill us with knowledge!!!

AM salting run is done….
Now it is hurry up & wait….
For the 10" to 20" of snow!!!
The storm plans on stopping by Wednesday thru Thursday.


----------



## KTMM

AM quitting time is nearly here. I got bored last night and ordered more carving tools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
I had to pretend to be asleep this morning while my family got my coffee ready to bring up to me.
Mama is 45 today.

Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## superdav721

Sandra you and I are the same age.
Happy Bday


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## KTMM

Congrats 74, I turned 31 yesterday and more than one person remembered it.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
With the current Can to US conversion rate….
You are actually celebrating your 50th Birthday!!!!
1.11150×45 = 50.0175


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Happy B-L-8-ed Birthday!!!

It's all down hill from here!!!


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, 10 years ago I got carded for the first time…... funny that the person who did that had been selling me liquor for 3 years prior.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, happy birthday! Sweet of the family to make you breakfast.

Lucas, happy belated birthday! Hope you enjoyed your day. You should consider the new tools as an extra birthday present.

Dave, pretty interesting stuff, trying to pin down the age of a tool. Hope the doctor visit goes smoothly and they get things right.


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday 74!

Happy belated Birthday Lucas!

My son turns 23 tomorrow just to keep the streak going…...

Dave, hope Betty and you get some good news today…..


----------



## HamS

Happy Birthday Sandra.

Spent last night rehearsing Mozart's Requiem instead of in the shop. Mozart was a genius. 
That snow is supposed to stop off here before it gets to Randy.
It is what we used to call a sugar snow when I was tapping trees. I have a hankering for some sugar shack time, but like all old fart things, those days are probably gone. If you don't know about sugaring, maple sap has to be boiled down 40 to 1 to make syrup. The evaporators had to be tended 24 hours. The overnight was often done by teenagers. This was usually a coed task. At least hope always sprung. Like most things with young men, the stories were far more exciting than the reality.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin'ta ye, ye Bums!

After-work nap is scheduled for later ths morning..

The hell with the Mountain Dews! Got a 7 oz glass of blackberry BRANDY sitting here! Or, was. May need another…...Yep that kind of work weekend….

Thought it might be an old plane. Garret and William Roseboom were in Cinc. Oh about 1860 or so, making planes.

Might have been a bit earlier???


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, sandra! ( and one to grow on..)


----------



## DIYaholic

Sugaring season will soon be here….
Cold nights (just below freezing)....
and warm days (above freezing)....
are needed to get the sap flowing!!!

Ham,
If you were a true friend….
You would keep all that snow to yourself!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Here's hopin you have a happy birthday!

Lucas, Happy birthday yesterday!

I'm off to try to peddle some lumber.

Later


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Sandra
Belated to Lucas

Hope the snow is lighter than expected for the Northern Nubbies

The dude is out at the stables trimming house hooves. Guess I should go out there….


----------



## DIYaholic

"...trimming house hooves…"

Would that be on some sort of horse drawn mobile home/trailer?
Perhaps belonging to some Amish Trailer Trash family? ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Good catch, Randy


----------



## HamS

Aint auto correct funny


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubby-dubbies…. & greetings from the salt mine.

Happy Birthday Sandra….. hope you enjoy a nice day with your family.

and Happy Belated Happy Birthday Lucas…. hope you enjoy your PC XT ;^) (and new carving tools)

Band concert was good last night, with lots of amazing talent, but I don't get the directors music selections. They like to bring in visiting music profs and composers to "inspire" the kids. This year's inspiration was a piece commemorating the accidental death (car crash) of some high school band student in FL (decades ago) and an Ode to Columbine. Several band kids were on the verge of tears when they finished. Oh happy day !

I guess moody depressing music is all the rage in the arts community :^(

I'm so glad our home is filled with much different melodies. My youngest just got a piano book with all the songs from Fiddler on the Roof and my middle daughter has filled her play list with movie sound tracks (Lord of the Rings and lots of John Williams' stuff…. Star Trek, Raiders of the Ark, Star Wars, etc…). No Justin Bieber & Miley Cirus for these kiddos ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*Happy Birthday 74!!!*
*Happy belated Birthday, Lucas!!!*

Dave, That would be a very interesting pursuit. Will we be seeing you on Antiques Road Show?

Andy, I won't make any crude puns about what species of lumber you might be peddling. Good luck, though.

Gary, I've not been lucky enough to stumble across any locally, but I understand that farrier's rasps make excellent wood rasps. You could really hog off a lot with some of the wider ones.

We visited one of the Vermont Country Stores a few years ago. They had a mini seminar on how Maple syrup was harvested and made. Lots of work and time goes into it. It's no wonder it's higher priced than the fake stuff. Speaking of the fake stuff, back in central IL there is a large soy bean processing plant whose major customers included Kayro Syrup and a General Motors supplier. I guess some plastics and margarines, as well as syrups, are made with soy beans. I've read that margarine is one molecule removed from plastic. Guess it makes sense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Sandra.

I got to start my morning with my wife waking me up to say that she got stung by a wasp (log cabin gets wasps and lady bugs) in the bathroom and she was breaking out in hives all over, hands swelling up, lips swelling, etc. took her to urgent care where they gave her a shot of steroids and a prescription for prednisone. Now she's off to work and I have some time.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## ssnvet

I LOVE real maple syrup. Once you're hooked, Aunt Jemima will never do again.

My daily commute is on country roads heading north (when everyone else is on the highway heading south) and the huge sugar maples lining a stretch of the way all have multiple taps and pails hanging on them already.

My good friend is a teacher at a private alternative type school and he got a grant some years ago to by a wood fired evaporator and the kids designed and built a timber frame sugar shack. Every year since, the kids make syrup as a science unit, then they bottle and sell it as a business unit, with the money going to the school to help keep tuition low. It's a very cool school.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work commitments have been met….
After work nap completed….
An early lunch consumed….
Procrastination being put on hold….

I'm off to the Lair….
To pretend to be productive!!!

Play safe & have fun….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Ya'll made me realize that I'm ten years older than Lucas and almost as old as Sandra. 
Am I really that old?
Crap, I need to go play with my grandchild and feel young again. 
Wait!
I have three grandchildren. 
Where does time go?

Happy birthday you two.

And Lucas, I purposely forget your birthday. 
Anytime I realized that one of my best friends is ten years younger than me I feel old.


----------



## HerbC

Happy Birthday Sandra!

Herb


----------



## KTMM

Called the boss, nothing going on tonight. I'm staying HOME…. Time to get dressed and go to the shop.

I placed an order last week for some carving tools. The owner of the place informed me they would ship from the source in CA, still waiting on them to arrive. Maybe today? I did order about 7 more tools last night to finish out the set, and I ordered some slipstones from sharpeningsupplies.com to help get the carving tools into shape.

Thanks for the Happy Birthday's guys and gals, since I'm off work, I guess I could go to the shop for the day…..


----------



## darinS

Happy birthday Sandra!!

Happy belated birthday Lucas!!

Hope you both have/had a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Lucas - we'll have to have a combined birthday bash next year.

William, if you're old then so am I. So you're not old.

Because it's my birthday, I don't have to cook or clean up the kitchen. In other words, we're going out to eat.


----------



## lightcs1776

I think your all old. Uh, wait a minute … Sandra, William and Lucas are younger than me. Oh no!


----------



## DIYaholic

As it turns out….
I didn't have to pretend.
I was actually productive, in the Lair!

Of course, may signature line says it all….
What I accomplished wasn't much…..
Nor was it outstanding craftsmanship.
But, it was progress!!!

I need to fill the salter….
In preparation for the 36 hour storm!!!
They are now predicting….
12" to 18" of a wet, heavy snow!!!

BRB….

How could I've been so rude….
Welcome to the "dark side" of LumberJocks….
Herb & Darin.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, people.

Have the backdoor's screen door as the only door. Main door is standing wide open to let the springlike weather IN!

It could just stay like this until ….May, and then warm up a bit…...

Have been told by the BOSS, I am the cook for tonight. Uh-oh, look out now…..

Anything meat wise still in the fridge, will be going into the skillet. Maybe some old rice, and some veggies? 
(Maybe a shot or two of BRANDY) and will be raiding the spice rack, too. (add some Frank's Hot sauce for that BAMMM! effect) Maybe have to yse the deep skillet.

Second Mountain Dew is almost done, still not quite awake yet. Twas a bonny good afterwork nap, it was….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good evening people & Marty,

Trying not to think about the snow storm….
Trying to get out the door, for dart night!!!

Finishing dinner, then I'm outta here!!!

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Tuesday 74…..

Randy, I had the A/C on in the truck today… suppose to snow tomorrow…..

Chris, Stand by for some measurements…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool. Here is the first board for the bar stools. The #5 is doing great now that it is really sharp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, The rain has begun here and heading your way…..


----------



## superdav721

I have been applying to the road show for years.
They wont give me the time of day.
The wife and I love antique shopping. I study it because there is that piece out there that they dont know what they have.
Its a fun hobby.
The doctor just turned up the device again. This is the fifth time.
The visit with the good doctor is around the corner.
Today after the visit we hit two shops on the way home.
*I LOVE real maple syrup. Once you're hooked, Aunt Jemima will never do again.* that was funny!!!


----------



## superdav721

Go Chris GO!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, The legs are 26 1/4'' long, 1 1/4'' thick, 1 3/4'' wide tapering down to 1 3/8'' wide…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I like the antique road show. You'll have to let us know if you ever get on the show.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, That length is for a swivel stool, A standard one would be slightly longer…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Marty. I would have made them (the legs) about 3" thick.

Thanka, Dave. I think I will be skipping a power jointer. I'm starting to really like the hand plane. I'm not sure it will save me ant money but it will sure be easier to store, and a lot less noise.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The thickness is a judgement call on the strength of the material and what looks right. I used white oak…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I might use cherry, although I might have a chance to get mahogany.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You could have the wife turn a couple a dozen legs and practice her pattern copying…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or you could carve a ball and claw foot on each one…..


----------



## JL7

So Marty…..did you screw up today, or are you out…?


----------



## superdav721

I wana know. Screw what up?


----------



## lightcs1776

I am leaning more toward Sherry turning the legs. Either that or I'd have to send them to Lucas to be carved.


----------



## JL7

Dave - his membership in the bum club….....he's been working a lot lately, just like Randy…..

The membership is way down…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Maybe the membership fees are too high?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - Great work with the plane. Fun ain't it? My hat is off to those who rely completely on those, but as much as I love my #5, I wouldn't part with my Ridgid one either.

I had a great birthday today. We have this annoying stuffed birthday clown that sings happy birthday. On our birthdays we get woken up by the whole family with the birthday clown. So before hitting the hay tonight, I have to go put it away until the next birthday.

I threw a price at my friend who wants that mail cubby built and she didn't flinch. I haven't agreed to it yet, but am leaning toward saying yes.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Sandra! I think I'm hooked. I just need to work on how to hold it to the bench better.

Glad you had a great birthday with your family. The kids grow up fast. I think the clown would drive me nuts though. Good luck with the mail cubby, if you take it on.


----------



## JL7

Go for it 74…..its your Birthday!!


----------



## HerbC

Thanks for the welcome, Randy.

Hopefully I'll fit in here. There's a couple of things in my favor:

1. I'm married to a great Canadian lady, so dealing with Doe and Sandra should come naturally… 
2. I've been accused (or was that accursed…) of having ADHD.
3. And some people say I'm a bit squirrely (see selfie)...










Herb


----------



## lightcs1776

Herb, cool picture. Folks on this thread are great. You'll fit in fine. There is no serious bickering although there is a bit of ribbing. Glad you found your way here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello Herb. Welcome. I've on,y been here for a week, but it's fun.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Herb, welcome! Great selfie by the way despite the comb-over.


----------



## GaryC

Herb, glad you found us. We kinda need someone new to pick on. BTW, you might as well get ready…Sandra requires pictures of your shop. Without them, she may veto your application


----------



## HerbC

Thanks again for the welcome, one and all…

Gary, no problem, I can take the heat… (that's why we moved down here to Florida when we left Newfoundland, Canada… sure couldn't take any more of those winters.)

Shop photos will be kinda tuff. I don't have a formal shop. Even the fact that I have 3000 BF of lumber, a table saw, router table, jointer and Rigid 13" planer in my carport/in progress to garage renovation doesn't make it a shop (I swear honey, I don't even think of that as my shop, I just have to put the tools and stuff somewhere…)

Oh, and I forgot to mention the lathe on the back porch…

Is there a twelve-step program for this condition?

Herb


----------



## lightcs1776

Herb, that competes very well with my shop. In fact, I don't have a jointer and probably won't get one. My shop would be seen in one picture.


----------



## GaryC

We have a 12 step… it begins with buying another tool. Then you have to spend a day between Marty and Randy


----------



## HerbC

Sandra, that's not a comb-over, it was just windy that day.

My current table saw is a Craftsman 113 series from the seventies. Picked it up for $35. Of course I have to use a twobyfore for my fence, but it does a lot better than the Ryobi that I bought back in 95.


----------



## KTMM

Wayelll….... (that's well, in southern).

I got my first batch of carving tools in today. This makes me a very happy camper.

Somewhere in my infinite wisdom, I decided to re-arrange my shop and invited a friend over. The friend the wife can stomach, when he's sober….. The problem comes to light with the fact that I decided to try some new rum, while working on the shop…. turns out, I don't like the stuff, but a certain friend of mine did.

4 hours later, some yelling (not at the wife), a bit of consoling, makeup to the wife, and everything is semi-squared away.

Price of shop help so far. (NOT _ WORTH IT)

On the flip side. My wife still loves me, I'm still good with the friend, the little one is bathed, and I FEEL A NEW SHOP TOUR COMING ON….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking forward to another shop tour, Lucas. Maybe next time the rum will stay hidden when the friend is over. I will admit, there have been times when I have needed to stay away from it myself.

Night all. Time for some sleep.

Edit: One more thing … I want more hand planes. Of course, all in good time. Night.


----------



## superdav721

Welcome new folks!
And Randy…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Herb, it was the wind. Sure.

You're married to a Newf? You're a lucky man, then. I've only made it over there once, had a great feed of Toutons with molasses. I wasn't keen on the cod tongues, but the scruschions were fabulous.

I'm from NB myself.

And Gary is right. I love the shop tours, but a picture will do I suppose.

BRING ON THE NEW SHOP TOUR LUCAS!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Waayyyy past my bedtime.

For Herb's wife:


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I just got here & your leaving….
OK, I'm used to that!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't need to go all the way to Newf….
To be lost!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Still here. Bad case of insomnia. Must be my newly advanced age.

This clip is for Rex - Canadian humour at its finest.

The guy in the clip IS the head RCMP dude, those are actual RCMP trained horses in the background and the clip of Marg kissing the Prime Minister is real too.

And NO, Randy. I'm not Marg. Way too many sequins for me.

http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/m/videos/clips-season-19/marg-princess-warrior-rcmp


----------



## JL7

Liked the first one 74…...

BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Of course Marg is not you….
I've never seen you wear glasses….
Or anything else actually!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all she wrote. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## JL7

Just wow….......good night Canada…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We've got a 36 hour storm about to hit….
I may not be around during it….
& I'll miss you all.
EXCEPT Marty….
I'll do more than just try to hit him with my plow!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## KTMM

Yep, I feel a refined shop tour coming on… Basically, it will be a demonstration of how fickle I can be.

Itching to sharpen those new tools, it might be worthy of a trip to Dave's to shoot a video or sumethin…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wake up 
been a long day had to drive my daughter to Shreveport for blood work she been ill a while doctors had told her that she may have 5 r 6 years to live back a few months ago and while there today they told her that there is now a 95 percent chance that she will be cured with this treatment so it was a blessed day but a long one ,while there had a call from a friend and another friend had had a heart attack and was carried to the same hospital there for a heart operation by the time i got there she had already gone thur the operation and was doing good went and saw her and she said that one artery was 90 percent closed up told her that was why she was crazy brain wasn't getting any oxygen  ,got a good laugh out of her sometimes humor is the best medican .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy birthday you old farts


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy been around 70 here today ,you need to stop bringing that snow around Martys never going to get his dingy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Herb you must be crazy to stop off in here ,theses are some really great craftsmen and women here but i think most of them are messed up  but if your confused hang around not that it will help but at least your not alone


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex miss you old Texan/English friend here one for ya too

At Heathrow Airport in England, a 300-foot red carpet was stretched out to Air Force One and President Bush strode to a warm but dignified handshake from Queen Elizabeth II. They rode in a silver 1934 Bentley to the edge of central London where they boarded an open 17th century coach hitched to six magnificent white horses. As they rode toward Buckingham Palace, each looking to their side and waving to the thousands of cheering Britons lining the streets, all was going well. This was indeed a glorious display of pageantry and dignity. Suddenly the scene was shattered when the right rear horse let rip the most horrendous, earth-shattering, eye-smarting blast of flatulence, and the coach immediately filled with noxious fumes.

Uncomfortable, but maintaining control, the two dignitaries did their best to ignore the whole incident, but then the Queen decided that was a ridiculous manner with which to handle a most embarrassing situation. She turned to Mr. Bush and explained, "Mr. President, please accept my regrets. I'm sure you understand that there are some things even a Queen cannot control."

George W., ever the Texas gentleman, replied, "Your Majesty, please don't give the matter another thought. You know, if you hadn't said something I would have assumed it was one of the horses."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i better go play in the streets of LJs or they,ll be saying im talking to my self ,i dont talk to my self . i dont . yes you do. do not . do to. not . do .not. do. shut up


----------



## JL7

Eddie…this ones for you…


----------



## Doe

Happy belated birthday Sandra and Lucas.

Nice to meet you, Herb.

Eddie, my thoughts and prayers are with your daughter.

I'm still up before the alarm but I'm not liking it at all. Need more coffee. LOTS more coffee.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Herb, Sorry to hear that you have fallen to our level. And the correct pronunciation around here is tubafore…..

Lucas, Let me know when you get the liquor cabinet restocked, I'd like a shop tour…..

Jeff, I decided not to go in today so that I can keep my membership…..


----------



## HerbC

Coooooofffffeeeeeeee. Must have my coffee.

Morning all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a newbie that's trying to slide a cutting board under the radar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Page #32, paragraph #6 of the Stumpy Nubs handbook states that all projects must be posted here immediately following a project post…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning all.
Need more coffee. Storm is expected to hit here this afternoon.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie that is great. May she out live you by 50 years.
Ditto on the miss Rex statement.
I might even get in the shop this afternoon.
Stumpy we need videos


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, great news about your daughter. That's amazing to hear after hearing something completely different only months before.

Sandra, Paulson seems like a pretty down to earth guy to have as the head guy.

Um, Marty, I plead innocent on all charges. I posted the cutting board here on this thread last week. It even started a discussion about who was the only LJ who hadn't made a cutting board yet. The only difference between then and last night is that I've since treated it with some mineral oil. But for future reference, why don't you email me the handbook so I know for the future.

Gonna go look at a 14" buffalo bandsaw today. It's about 25 years old, but looks good.

No snow here, just cold rain.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
eddie, The news about your daughter is great. I'll bet you all are a bit relieved.

Dave, Hope Betty's adjustment is working. She sees two dr.s? A good one and a bad one?
And hey, Antiques Road Show is a NPR show. What do those leftist bunch of twits know anyway?

Hey *74*, Welcome to a new day! What were you doing 45 years ago, today?

Welcome down here Herb. There are a few normal folks here…Chris, Stumpy, Matt, Jeff, 74, Doe and maybe a few others. The rest of us are a bit off kilter. I think it has something to do with the latitude. US 40 might be the dividing line. Maybe not though, Randy's an anomaly. Maybe he just proves the rule.

Gary!! Fresh buttermilk sticks and glazed do-nuts are on the counter. Get your coffee and have one. Bring me one while your up. Thanks. 
I'm headed to the deck to watch the sunrise.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Misfits & Marty,

The early AM pre-storm salting run is done….
Now it is hurry up and wait for the falling snow to accumulate!
It's going to be a veeeeeeery loooooong 36 hours….

I stop by bandits and stole all his Mountain Dews….
So I should be set for the storm!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

All this talk of Mountain Dew, but I know what you really need. I used to drink Mountain Dew, until my wife introduced me to Ski.










12 oz. can with 45 grams of sugar and lots of caffeine, I believe more than dew.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, awesome news about your daughter. Must help take a lot of weight off you, although I am sure your looking for a final good health check for your daughter.

Breakfast was banana bread with cream cheese filling, made by the Mrs. Awesome stuff.

I think the handbook is classified. Bill, do you have a security clearance?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks! I've been out looking for that Malaysian airliner. I've officially ruled out my backyard, though it did snow again last night, so it may be buried.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I'm more than pleased at the positive prognosis of your progeny….
As I am sure you are too!!!

Bill,
I've never heard of SKI….
You may want to keep those away from Bandit….
He lives up to his name!!!


----------



## HerbC

I don't want to be in violaton of page #32, paragraph #6 of the Stumpy Nubs handbook states that all projects must be posted here immediately following a project post…..



Marty, what can I say, I failed spelling and have been accused of not knowing how to pronounce correctly as well. And I played a flute in 5th grade band, not a TUBA.

Marty and Bill M. Be it known that I HEREBY CLAIM THE STATUS of THE LJ WHO HAS NOT MADE A CUTTING BOARD (YET)!!!

Sandra, yep, married to a wonderful woman from The Rock. Will be 41 years this May. Enjoyed the video of the commercial. For some reason the site with the RCMP video thinks I don't have the current version of Adobe Flash player, even though I just updated it. Oh, Well….

I think it's pretty funny that one of my favorite Newfie songs is by a guy from PEI (God Rest His Soul).

Our middle daughter loved cod's tongues. She called them fish McNuggets. Which reminds me of the following tale:

Seems this guy from away (Toronto or sum such place) went to Newfoundland for a two week holiday. The whole time he was there he limited his diet to typical mainlander dishes, such as roast beefs, fried chicken, etc.

On his last day of holiday he was on Water Street in St. John's and he decided to git hisself a bite of lunch. He went into a small restaurant and took a table. The waiter came over and the mainlander says, "I think I'd like to have a real authentic Newfie dish today. What do you recommend?"

"The cod's tongues are really good today" replied the waiter.

"My God! Man, how to you expect me to each such as that, they come out of a fishes' mouth, eh!" protested the gentleman.

"Well, then, perhaps you'd like an egg?????"

Newfoundlanders. Lar'd lov'm. There's nuttin' lik'm.

Well, got to get to work.


----------



## KTMM

I haven't made a cutting board, don't plan to anytime soon. I have cut plenty of boards though….

Morning misfits, and William. Might have to go see Dave or William today. Can't make up my mind….


----------



## lightcs1776

I've cut a board. Does that count?

Enjoy your visit, Lucas.

Bill, 41 years is great. And May is a good month for anniversaries.

I finally got a chance to watch the videos. Three of the four kids have burst out signing that crazy song in the car. I think they are a little off their rockers. Loved the NF video. Looks like a beautiful vacation spot.


----------



## Gene01

Curiosity got the best of me. Had to find a recipe for Cod's tongue. They sound delicious. Although, anything fried in pork fat is delicious. Like to try them, but doubt they can be had in AZ. At least not in my neck of the woods. 
Closest thing around here would be Mountain Oysters from pork.

Herb, that Newfie ditty is going to be in my head all day. 
Don't be a workin' too hard. Life's too short.

I think I qualify to join the NCB group. None have come out of my shop. But then, Not much else does, either.

Bill, What effect does that "Ski" have on ADD? Think it would add the "H"? If so, I need to get some.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Y'all eat some weird stuff up North. Here we just eat normal stuff like calf fries, mud bugs, grits, hush puppies, and chicken fried bacon.

eddie, That's some good news on your daughter!


----------



## DIYaholic

I decided to stock up on calories….
I had a real breakfast!!!
Scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese….
Sausage thrown in for good measure….
A little apple sauce and grape juice to wash it all down!!!

I was even able to sneak in an episode of "Woodturning Workshop"!!!

The snow is lightly falling….
About a 1/2" so far….
I'm gonna conserve my energy, for a probable 12 hour plow session!!!

Nap time!!!

ZZZzzz~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Ehlo…

Scrambling at the salt mine all week as my #1 draftsman has been out on bereavement time off….

Supposed to get wholloped with another snow storm tonight….. hoping it's the last one of the year.

Back to the races….


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Chicken fried bacon????? Another thing I've gotta try.
Another heart healthy food!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone who knows country music will have heard of Ski most likely. Kentucky Headhunters "Let's all go down to Dumas Walkers. We'll get a slaw, burger, fries and a bottle of ski. Bring it on out to my baby and me" Its bottled in Illinois, Kentucky and not so well known elsewhere.

Got me a not so new, but new to me band saw. It's a 14" Buffalo. Saw it run. Ran good. Has a speed control. Anyone think I need that. Does anyone use a speed control on their band saw? So, Sandra, I may be making that resaw fence sooner than I thought. Only paid 75.


----------



## GaryC

Weather man said it would be windy today. Well, it's windy for sure. It's like being in a wind tunnel I spent 6 hours yesterday picking up limbs and such to burn. I bet it will be much worse after today. 
I am for sure a no cutting board guy. I'll probably think of doing one right after Gene has turned out a few

Andy, I have a buddy that puts bacon chips in his funnel cakes Gooooood


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, I always figured they meant whiskey. Good song too.

$75 for a usable 14" BS??? Nice purchase. Congrats. The variable speed is nice if you cut different material, such as wood vs. metal. I believe some like to slow down cuts for thicker wood as well, but I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, thats what I used to think. Whiskey or brewski, but after I was introduced to Ski and learned where it came from I figured it out.

Gene, its funny you put it that way. My 3 year old spells my name ADD instead of DAD. So I guess with the extra sugar I guess its now ADHD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone recommend what blade I should be using with this band saw. How many tpi and how wide? May do some resawing if i can and then the usual stuff.


----------



## lightcs1776

Woodcraft has Timber wolf blades on sale. I haven't used them but they have received good comments here.

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=timber%20wolf%20bandsaw%20blade

After doing a lot of research on resawing it seems the consensus is a 3-4 TPI blade. A wider blade is supposed to track better. I put a 3 tpi, 1/2" blade on my little 12" craftsman and was able to greatly improve resawing, although it is limitedto 5-6" in hheight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Herb, I think we can mold ya into something, just don't expect to become a woodworker around this bunch…..

Andy, I won't be makin' it over for any of that cypress. The forward clutches went out of the transmission this morning in the F150. That's gonna set me back about $1400. You may recall last winter the Z24 transmission hit me for $1100. Damn I hate winters…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris I've always used the Sterling blade from Diamond Saw Works. Jeff uses them as well. I just ordered the Timber Master TK from them. It is an aggressive blade for chewing up trees…..
http://www.diamondsaw.com/pdf_files/timbermaster.pdf


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Marty. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## bandit571

Not only have I made a cutting board, I even USED it last night. Had to sharpen the Chef' Knife up. first. Thin sliced, and dice Pork Chop leftovers, a whole onion, some corn and a pot of day old rice. Po'man"s Pork Fried rice. Lots of seasonings, too. Lost track of some of them, but they are in there…

Might go to the dungeon Shop today (besides turning on the dryer) as that old plow plane needs a lot of work..

New parts for it, made from some QSWO scraps, and maybe some walnut ones….

Snowing here, and windier than Pelosi! They are letting out the schools early today. Something about ice under the snow??? Glad I DO NOT have to go to work tonight…..

Weather is still a-changin' Uncle arthur is going nuts on me…..even Uncle Charlie ( horse) is staying away from him…


----------



## bandit571

Might have to clear off the workbench, before any work actually gets started

(don't know about the gettin'done part….still moving at the speed of Randy)

Which is speedier? Randy Speed, or the aroma of a Beer fart in a crowded room?

As for those old screws ffrom that old plow plane? "Where's the (point) Beef?" seems the screws have no pointy ends to them. Not much of any taper, either.


----------



## GaryC

This dang thread makes me hungry


----------



## bandit571

Next Monday being St. Paddy's day..

Hey, want to start a very nasty fight?

Walk into any good irish Pub, ( wait for it) wearing ….ORANGE!

Something about the Battle of the Orange and the Green ( couple of a hundred years ago) always seems to start a few fights. Seems them Orangemen always want to show that THEY won the battle, don't ya know….


----------



## DIYaholic

Not quite sure how much snow has really fallen….
The winds are blowing it around….
I need to go check my properties….

I'll either be back in 2 hours, 8 hours, 12 hours….
Or perhaps sometime next week!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are making it tough, making references to NPR and Pelosi … I'm going just keep repeating my mantra … "I will not get into politics and left wing lunatics, I will not get into politics and left wing lunatics, I will not get into politics and left wing lunatics, ..." And Bandit, there is no way it could be windier.


----------



## bandit571

Compared to her, I'd rather take all this white crap blowing by my windows…

Of course, with living in town, the way the winds keep changing in mid bursts…...kind of like some on election day…

LUNCH! just two slices of stale bread, two of baloney ( and she is full of it, too) a slice of cheese, and some tartar sauce. And another of someone's stash of moutain Dews….

As for them Russians taking over a country and saying "Trust us.."

To paraphrase tarus Bolba: The only wat to trust a russian, is to put your trust in your sword, and the sword in the Russian.." or something like that. Not a bad movie, just watched it last week on youtubeskaya…


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a movie I'll have to watch. While I won't argue politics, I do think most of us have very similar views. To those that don't, I'll just agree to disagree …. and hope your car doesn't work come election day.


----------



## Gene01

Bill,
You want as wide a blade as your saw will handle. As Chris said, with 3-4 TPI. I prefer 3 TPI, skip tooth with minimal set. I can only resaw a 6" wide board. Much wider and you might want a 2 TPI blade. Fewer TPI means the sawdust is cleared out of the cut better, reducing heat and taking a strain off the motor. Probably longer blade life, too. And, a bit faster cuts.
I'm using a Shopsmith blade now, but I've used Wood Slicers from Highland Woodworking and a Timber Wolf. They are both good blades.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the blade recommendations. I'll get some ordered soon.

The goats are calling me to feed them so I gotta go do that!


----------



## bandit571

Been a busy day down in the Dungeon Shop









Somewhere, under all that other stuff, is a workbench…

Got a wedge made for the cutter









Used a chunk of old rafter that happened to be QSWO. Lots of cutting and fitting to get it to fit just right. Got a new rod made, to replace the one that was too far gone









So, a new one from some Black Walnut scraps was cobbled up. Cleaned the small wedges as well









The other rod, well, it was split, but only in one spot. Added some glue, installed the screw, and clamped it up. Awaiting the cure for the glue ( Suppertime, anyway…) Fence and the plane's body have been cleaned off. Still have some areas to clean up. Not too bad a day, until you look outside….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill M, Get either Lonnie Bird or Mark Dujinski (sp?) bandsaw book. This will help a lot with set up/adjustments (which are very important). They will have a chart to show you how tight a radius you can cut with a certain width blade. My book came from Woodcraft and was very worthwhile read.

I get my blades from Timberwolf as they are great at recommending the best blade for your particular saw and the use you require. I have also had good results with blades from Highland Woodworking. The Sterling blades come highly recommended as well.


----------



## Doe

Big dump of snow again. Do you ever think that it's always winter but never Christmas? Hey! I think we're in Narnia! Who's got the lion?


----------



## KTMM

Today has been a good day so far. Me and the shop elf spent the day together. We never made it to the shop, but we did go shopping. I checked the bank this morning and I got my team sharing bonus. It was much more than I was expecting!!! I don't feel so bad about the tool orders.
On that note, I've never worked anywhere that there was any kind of a "bonus". I didn't even know we got it until a couple weeks ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My saw says 92" blade, but what I am finding is 93 1/2. Are they the same? I will look into the book Andy. Thanks.
Several people have recommended the timber wolf blades. Still can't get the saw out of my truck. Anyone want to come over and help unload it. I'll provide dinner. You only have to drive many hours to get here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bonus? I thought keeping my job was a bonus. Cool that you got to spend the day with your "shop elf."

Bill, you might want to call the manufacturer to get details on the blade sizes and what the companies can offer.


----------



## Doe

Big dump of snow again. Do you ever think that it's always winter but never Christmas? Hey! I think we're in Narnia! Who's got the lion?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, many blade companies will make one to suit. Suffolk Machinery (sells Timber Wolf) is one that will.


----------



## KTMM

Yep, I thought having a job was a bonus, but it turns out, there are still some employers that give annual bonuses. Mine was better than most, mainly due to all the overtime I put in this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, buffalo is out of business. I've found a few LJ's who may have the saw and I'll see if one of them is available to give me some info.

Gene, I did see where you could buy blades by the inch at woodcraft. I would think that with the adjustment range, that a few different sizes would fit. Is that not correct? Again, I'm not too experienced with band saws.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from town. Got dragged to Lowes to look for material to go behind the stove. I'd rather get whupped with a big stick. 
Bad wreck on the inter state. Someone got killed…..


----------



## Gene01

Don't really know the answer regarding your machine, Bill. Mine can barely handle a blade 1/2" longer than specs. 
Most guys have their own methods of determining the correct tension. The flutter system works for me. So, I just tighten til it stops fluttering. In my case, I barely had anything left when I tried using a blade 1/2" too long.
But different machines…different limits. You can't go wrong using the size spec'ed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm voting for next week…..

Gary, I can't even look at this thread after eating two bowls of beans, a big plate of fried taters, and three corn muffins…..

bandit, I'll make sure my orange sweatshirt is clean…..

Bill, A hook tooth and a raker set is best for resawing. Try this link….. http://www.allbandsawblades.com/blade_styleSet.htm

Now where did I put that cutting board that I started a couple of years ago???


----------



## superdav721

Gene she has 2 now. The first is the surgeon that put the device in her stomach. All he knows to do is turn the device up. He will listen to nothing else.
The new lady is trying but it takes time to try something and see if it works. She wanted us to go see the surgeon and have the device adjusted again.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I would love to have a Woodcraft near hear, as I absolutely loved the Woodcraft in Rochester,NY. Unfortunately we only have Home Depot and Lowes, along with a local lumber supplier that has blanks for pens and bowl, as well as rough lumber in a wide variety of species. Woodcraft is definitely cheaper for wood, and has so much more for general woodworking.

Bill, even with Buffalo out of business, some of the blade manufacturers will make custom blades. There are also folks who weld there own to size.

Doe, I love the Narnia series, but we have to get to the point where Aslan defeats the queen. This is getting ridiculous.

Dave, hope the doctor who listens will give you some solid direction. I don't care how much eduction someone has, they need to listen to the patient and realize they don't know everything.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations to the grizzman for winning the walnut contest and to our very own Doe who coasted in with a cool 30th…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, more information please. Walnut contest? A link, perhaps?

Edit: Sorry Marty … distracted by watching Brave Heart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://lumberjocks.com/awards/winter_2014/results/20


----------



## boxcarmarty

and I'm prettier then Gary…..


----------



## JL7

Technically, Doe tied for 29th!! Apparently you get excessive amounts of snow when you win….Congrats Doe.


----------



## bandit571

A test drive is completed









Gee, I wonder what made that groove?









Matbe it was Das Roseboom?









Eh….could be









Still need to do the re-finishing stuff, but at least this plane does work









To be continued….


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, my bad. Distracted by watching Brave Heart. Great movie. And as far as who is prettier, I refuse to even judge. Any man that refers to himself as pretty, though, needs to rethink his choice of words - grin.

Nice work on the plane, Bandit. Looks like it is going to be a good additional to your collection.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, That groove is made by a bit spinning in a big machine that burns electrons… Or at least it does around here…..


----------



## GaryC

No, Chris….that word fits Marty…. Just ask Randy


----------



## lightcs1776

That is so wrong, Gary. Kinda funny though.


----------



## superdav721

Ok OK 
I have been off since last Friday
I have had no shop time.
*I WILL BE IN THE SHOP [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

There will be coffee drinking and pipe smoking involved.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, right….

Them plow planes are different to use. You have to work your way backwards. Like marty's brain, actually.

Used to use a routah to cut grooves, and break router bits. Now, maybe I won't be breaking any more

Three whole hours in the Dungeon shop taday. Whew, I'm bushed…

Chris: Go out and find the movie "Gettysburg" and watch how Little Roundtop was fought. Them were the days….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good link there Marty. That will help. Finally got the thing out of the truck tonight. I'll mess with it tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've seen Gettysburg. Good movie too. Frankly speaking, the same principles that were fought for then are still being fought for, just not in combat; constitutional rights, limited government, and the right of the individual over the government. Bet you can guess which side I would have been on.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: get on youtube, and find the "out-takes" aka deleted scenes from that movie. Some should have been included in the movie.

Like when Buford first gets into the town itself, and meets the "Mayor" of the town.

"Don't worry, Colonel, he's a TOUGH old Mick" And no, I wasn't in the movie…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool tip, Bandit. I'll look for it. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to disappoint ya, Marty….
Only an 8 hour plow session.

First round of plowing is done….
Probably two more sessions, during the storm….
& then a day of final clean ups, after it is all over.

It is OK for Marty to uses "pretty"....
There really isn't a "T" in Marty….
Real name is MARY!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Forecast of 6-8", got downgraded to 4-6", and now it's still 40 deg and raining steady. I predict 0", which is ok by me.

Bandit….. Nice save on the plow plain.

Col. Joshua Chamberlain commanded the 20th of Maniac Land at Little Round Top and you can go see his pistol and sword on display at Bowdoin College.

I finally have the shop mostly cleaned up ….. So here's some pics of the newly finished half of the ceiling….



















Just don't look too close :-o

Here are the relocated steel wall cabs with fluorescent lights wired up. The mill and PC cart were relocated as well.










Now I need to clean the shop vac filter, as it's all plugged up with sheet rock dust.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Bill - +1 on Andy's suggestion for a book on bandsaws. I have Taunton's Complete Illustrated guide to bandsaws by Roland Johnson and it's dogeared. It wouldn't take much for you to be more mechanically inclined than me - I've relied heavily on the book. 
I also bought a Woodslicer from Highland Woodworking and it resaws well.

The biggest thing is having it tuned up properly. A middle of the line blade will cut better in a well tuned saw than the most expensive blade in a saw that's not running properly. (That based on my massive 2.5 years of woodworking experience)


----------



## lightcs1776

That shop looks way to clean, Matt. You're going to have to start another project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Matt


----------



## bandit571

Looks better than my Dungeon Shop. And, you can even walk around in your's….

Randy leaves the "B" off of his name, it is actually Brandi….

There was a prequel to the movie, called "Gods & Generals" that follows Major Thomas Jackson to the summer of 1863. It also show Lawerence from a colege teacher to about the same time. Rather, some little hick town called Fredericksburg….


----------



## DIYaholic

16 hours into the storm and we've gotten 10.5" of snow so….
Only 16 more hours until the snow stops falling!!!

I need to try and get some sleep….
Round 2 begins in 2 hours….

I'll see ya, when I see ya….


----------



## KTMM

Dave, that's great, the question is will you be at the shop Friday?

I plan to finish putting my shop back in semi order tomorrow if at all possible, that should leave Friday free for me.

I need to construct a small table and get the laquer off those two cherries tools. Can anyone explain why a tool manufacturer coats steel blades in a 2mm thick layer of clear hardened lacquer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lucas - the lacquer is an evil plot to sell solvent….


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the middle of another freakin' storm. Power has already flickered. School will most likely be closed tomorrow.

I got a call today from the Montreal Neurological Institute. I've been on the referral list for over a year, so when she called with my appointment, I was pleased - until she told me when it is….. September.
I worked a full day today (big accomplishment for me) and now my feet and hands are twitching and I'm getting jolts again. Oh joy. Still waiting for the results from Halifax. If they confirm that it's NOT Wilson's disease, then it's back to the MS route again.

Whatever. 
Where's Rex when I need him? I don't want to be head sickie… William - you around?

Enough whining.
G'night gents.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, Gods and Generals is one of my all time favorite movies. Too many people, at least up here, have no idea what the war was really about. The reality of history has been twisted and down right changed to tell a lie, OK, enough of that before I really go into a rant.

Sandra, do you not like lacquer? Hope you get some better news from the doctors. September seems like a long wait. And you can always go on ranting. It likely does you good.


----------



## bandit571

Me, I'm an over-med, over-fed old fart. Whom happens to hate green beer. Now, if you be talking about a bit of Guiness Stout, or draught, now…..

The fellow talking to "Thomas Jackson" at VMI, went home to PA. When he crossed the river seperating the North and the South, he wiped his boots off…..

Never used lacquer, and might not ever…

Need to get some strpper stuff for that plane. Got a lot more junk to peel off of it, before putting some good stuff on it.

74: Say "Goodnight, Gracie"

"..And now, we'll see how two professors fight…" Col. S. Vincent, late of Harvard Yard…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer to have to,wait til September to get possible answers about your health. My wife's been having abdominal problems since last October. She spent several bouts in the hospital. Has had lots of tests. Was temporarily diagnosed with Crohn's disease, but that was ruled out. Most recently she had surgery to remove endometriosis from numerous places. We're hoping that that was the problem all along. It seemed at times that doctors were not in a hurry to find what was wrong. It was as if they wanted things to get worse to make it easier to diagnose. Even though it wasn't me, I know how it goes and I feel for you.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas I dont no. they always find me something to do.


----------



## Gene01

You are fast, Bandit. The shape that thing was in I figured it would take you a couple weeks. But she's a great old gal now. Nice job!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evenin ,
Matt that came out looking good looks more lite up ,get one last pic of it cleaned up thats what i do just let me know how it is suppose to be


----------



## lightcs1776

Midnight on the East coast and Brave Heart has ended. A second board (they are only 7" wide and 17" long) is planed flat and read for the thickness planer. It is time for sleep. Past time actually, but I love watching that movie.

Night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just wonder if this will work ,it just seems a hand plane would be a lot faster ,






look like it would be good for few narrow ones all at the same time


----------



## lightcs1776

I've seen that video, Eddie. Some folks might be able to do that pretty quickly, but not me. I can see myself taking half an hour trying to get the wedges in the right place.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

could be Chris ,i guess what i need to do it sharen up a couple planes


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. It's going to be a slow ride into work today. Not much snow last night, but plenty of ice.


----------



## KTMM

well it looks like my other gouges and sharpening supplies will be in today. Time for a BORG run to get some solvents and wall brackets.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh the joy! Only 1/2" of dusty snow this a.m., so no plowing for this kid. Apparently we let it all pass by and head up into the mountains. So Randy can clean it up instead :^p Even where I work, an add'l 25 miles inland and a couple hundred feet higher altitude didn't get anything much.

I'm conspiring big time to get a bench top metal working hobby lathe…. I have my strategy all figured out. After I get property taxes paid at the end of this month…. I'll save up enough for the lathe and give it to my wife for her "travel fund". Then I'll save up enough for the lathe again and she will hardly be able to protest. I'm thinking June if I'm lucky :^o .... Slow and steady wins the race :^)


----------



## GaryC

Well, today is the first day of negotiations with those land thieves. The guy will be here at 6pm. I'm in the first part which is 30 days. Next part is 14 days. I don't like doing this. 
Sorry y'all got it again but glad is wasn't so bad. I guess that's a matter of perspective. 
Got some major clean up to do in the shop. Think I'm going to have to buy a new toy to adjust my attitude


----------



## lightcs1776

Land thrives? Sorry, Gary, but I know I must have missed your comments on this issue. Is this eminent domain (legalized government theft)?


----------



## GaryC

Yes, Chris. They are taking the south end of my pasture


----------



## KTMM

That's been a big deal here, there was a government backed private venture about 10 years ago that brought a lot of those issues to light. I think that mess is settled, but the state's rights to land are still being fought. I know there are some fights going on over 16th section land lease holders being thrown out of their leases. The property value has gone up and certain cities / school districts are trying to capitalize on it.

Sorry to hear you're having to go through that.

The rest of my tools arrived. Guess I need to finish putting shelves up and clean off my workbench for some sharpening.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Great job, Matt. Looks better than some ceilings in some homes. The long hours of working over head were worth it. 
Sounds like a good strategy for the lathe. Delayed gratification. Devious, though. I like it.

eddie, It works pretty slick. Bandit would agree with the hand plane, though. 
Mine is from a FWW article by a guy named Rust. No hot glue needed. Tried to post a link but those avaricious bast***s at Taunton Press require you to buy a membership to view the video.

Chris, be safe out there on those roads.

Got the ring box glued up yesterday. It's walnut with an applied maple lid and bottom. Pics later.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, you certainly don't have to wonder how I feel about it. Hope you get everything you ask for in your negotiations, including your pasture, if that's what you want. This abuse of power by the government really ticks me off, even more than most issues. And I get pretty annoyed by a lot of government activities.


----------



## HamS

The site was messing with my head today and yesterday. Nothing would losd. It might have been my phone and computer combination. Missed some posts. Shop time tonight. 
Theater work this weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

New London, CT is one of the worst example of eminent domain gone far, far, astray. Just read up on the Kelo case, which lost b4 the SCOTUS by 4-5.

The city took an entire residential neighborhood of very nice middle class houses (no blight issue at all) for a big private river front development of hotels and retail, to be anchored around the big Pfizer office building there …. big $ for the developers and potential big tax $ for the city.

They dragged the last two home owners out of their homes kicking and screaming, then demo'd the entire area with some 20+ houses.

Then a year later Pfizer merged with another big drug company and closed their New London facility, and the developer lost their financial backing and pulled out.

So New London threw out a nice neighborhood of citizens, lost the tax revenue from the houses, all in a failed bid at corporate welfare! After the site stood as a vacant eye sore for years, they turned it into a temporary dump to hold debris from the "super storm Sandy" clean up.

FAIL !!! And they wonder why people think government is evil?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with your phone Ham. It's the site.

I agree, Matt. That is certainly a prime example of government over reach and blatant abuse of power. People work hard to get what they have, whether a little or a lot. They are entitled to be left alone on their land. That is one of the reasons I want as many acres as I can obtain and manage in the future. Sad thing is that there doesn't seem to be anything that can be done as the courts are too often useless.


----------



## Gene01

The government hasn't done one damned thing to actually benefit the taxpayers since Reagan and Clinton's tax cuts. Recently, it seems they are actively working against us. Their use of their Imminent Domain powers, expanded by the courts, is a prime example of their arrogance. Gary, I hope you are well compensated.

I'm so glad I qualify for VA medical and Medicare.

Posted a missive about 110 minutes ago.(by my clock) It showed up 60 minutes ago. (by the LJ clock) Weird.


----------



## KTMM

New tools, some in the packages some in acetone…... And the shop elf…

On the government issue. I used to work for them, now I don't. That's all I feel the need to say on the issue and I'll drop it there….

TIME FOR WOODWORKING.


----------



## lightcs1776

I fully agree with you, Gene. I try not to go on a rant here about the unprecedented corruption I see, but sometimes it is really tough to be quiet. However, there are other sites that are focused on this issue, so I let lose there.

Awesome, Lucas. I had one of those … then she grew up 

Carving tools are pretty cool too - grin.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye, ye bums.

Bright and sunny out today, with about an inch of that white crap on the ground. Yuck!

Working the next two nights, then maybe a weekend off….

Including St. Paddy's Day…..

Might get a little more done on the plough plane, too.

1st Mountain Dew is almost done, two hot dogs for lunch. May have to raid for more cans of…....


----------



## bandit571

Have to PUSH them entries along..


----------



## Gene01

Really nice bunch of chisels and carvers, Lucas. But, the elf takes the cake. What a cutie. Love the bibs, too. Wonder if *74* can get them in her size?


----------



## ssnvet

Pink bibs for 74 !! Let's start a campaign :^)


----------



## bandit571

Yep, they will even go with that Pink Hammer….


----------



## lightcs1776

I bet Sandra has connections, being part of the RMCP. Y'all are going to get yourselves in deep with a pink bib campaign.


----------



## bandit571

I wonder if Red Wing makes Pink Work Boots?

There is a gal at work with a roll-around tool box. Not only is the tool box PINK, it is even labled as "The Original Pink Box" ( yeah right. )

Maybe even get a Pink Hard Hat/Bump Cap? Go for the entire package, right?


----------



## Gene01

Check it out. Pink Bibs


----------



## DIYaholic

Round 2 is complete, kinda….

Gotta go get caught up on posts….


----------



## HerbC

I think you people may be a bad influence on me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting, Herb. What will she make with the fabric she makes on the loom?


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting the wrath of sandra…


----------



## HerbC

Chris: I'm not sure she knows what she'll be doing with it. She saw it on pinterest and next thing I know I'm drilling a BUNCH of holes…

Bandit: Yep, I'm quaking in my boots. I've heard the Mounties always get their man…

Maybe we could all pitch in to get her the pink bibs (gotta make sure it has a pink hammer loop…)


----------



## lightcs1776

As long as Mrs. Herb is happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## KTMM

All these comments about 74 wearing pink overalls, the wrath is a coming. I know it is. People have quit this site for less than that

: )


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, but this isn't the coffee lounge. She won't quit, she'll get even …


----------



## bandit571

I'm going to be AT work after awhile, I think I'll be safe there….

And NO, I am NOT wearing GREEN Bibs next Monday…........Do have an old field jacket, solid green one, with a black bar on each shoulder, don't ya know…

yep, have to work the next two nights, then the weekend OFF. Might get that old plough plane finished up?


----------



## ssnvet

Aye my laddie Bandit, he's quite the chap he is….. always keepin' the patriotic fervor of the emerald isles foremost in his heart, he is. Yes, a true kinsman, is he.

MR. GREEN JEANS :^P

Gene…. I dare you to photo shop Sandra's photo on those pink bibs…. we'll all back you up (tst, tst, tst…from a thousand miles away)

Klondike Cat always gets (her) mouse :^o

74… no offense… but Stumpy's hiding in his hole and we have to have someone to tease :^p


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I would but I can't. No Photoshop.
Maybe Dave or Lucas can.

Might need these.


----------



## Doe

I'm awfully behind on the posts. Lucas, I thought you were looking a little too cute . . . and pink. Just wait until Sandra gets home. . . you guys better duck.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, look up GIMP. It's a great photo tool created in Linux, but ported over to Windows. It will let you do just about anything with pictures. A word of warning though, you won't be able to use it to put Sandra in pink overalls unless you're already proficient with it. It is just as complex as Photoshop.


----------



## KTMM

I gave up my photoshop days a while back…..

Just an fyi, if you put brown hair on that youngin, she looks like me, just shorter and skinnier.


----------



## GaryC

Well, that dude is going to be here in 45 minutes. I've been chewing nails all day. Hope he's ready
Went to get another grease gun. I have 4 and none of them work. Got to grease the drive shaft on the tiller. I have it hooked to the tractor but need to extend the shaft and it's not too friendly. 
Gene, I'll chip in on those pink bibs….


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I've been there with the 'land thieves'. The city extorted 50' strip off the entire frontage of my clinic property. They would not give my daughter a building permit for her clinic until I gave them the 50'. My attorney said this was definitely illegal but that the city would keep us tied up in litigation until we were broke or gave up. This really hurt as property there sells by the square foot! We figured they extorted over $200,000 worth of land from us. Thanks a lot for reminding me!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pink bibs eh? I don't think the world is ready for me in pink bibs. 
I suppose I should muster up some wrath for good measure.

How's this: I'm really really really really mad. (Nah, not convincing)
Or: I can't believe you actually said that! (too dramatic)
Maybe: You have no regard for my feelings. (too chick-y)
Oh, I know. Man speak: "P#ss off! There, that's much better.

No shop time today. Mr. 74 started puking at 3am and spent the entire day in bed. That left me to snow blow the driveway in order to get to work, and then I had to clear it again when I got home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now if I HAD to wear pink - here's what I'd pick:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, where did everyone go?

Gary - you need backup?

So question for you handplaners - I have these wooden planes waiting for some attention:










But the bottom of the long one has this triangular cut out:


----------



## Momcanfixit

so is that a failed repair to the mouth??


----------



## DIYaholic

I would say an incomplete repair.
But that is just an *un*educated guess!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's disappointing…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let…fifty cents.
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but..two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

Third boxcar, midnight train
Destination…Bangor, Maine.
Old worn out suits and shoes,
I don't pay no union dues,
I smoke old stogies I have found
Short, but not too big around
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.

I know every engineer on every train
All of their children, and all of their names
And every handout in every town
And every lock that ain't locked
When no one's around.

I sing,
Trailers for sale or rent
Rooms to let, fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets
I ain't got no cigarettes
Ah, but, two hours of pushin' broom
Buys an eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means
King of the road.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, and since I'm singing to myself.

G'night Gracie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Trying to muster the energy….
To microwave my dinner!!!

For some unknown reason, I'm exhausted!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Roger Miller. Just got back. The dude just finished with the first round. Sorry Andy
They want 150' of pasture. They offered initially 20,590. He left this evening offering 30,900. We'll see
Nope, that's wrong. It's 650' feet 150' wide


----------



## firefighterontheside

All that pink talk and none of them are here to feel your wrath now. Sorry to hear about mr. 74. Better now?

Spent most of the day messing with my new saw. Has a broken upper guide(aluminum) and I'm not too fond of the speed control system and DC motor. Gonna look for an AC motor. Gonna order some blades tonight.

Finished up working on a flag case today.

I'm envying the snow you all got. You're probably envying the 60 deg. I had today. Unlike most, I'm not ready for winter to end. Spring has been nice, but…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You can have my snow….
Depending upon location, my plow properties got anything from 12" up to 17".
The wind did a number though….
3' drifts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I am so looking forward to tonight….
My overnight task is to snow blow walkways!
Low temps are predicted to be ZERO freakin' degrees….
With 10 to 20 MPH winds!!
Can you say WINDCHILL!!!
Yea, me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, my youngest turned 12 today, so not a lot of time to talk. Love the song, Sandra. I've listened to it many times, as I love country.

Gary, I think these land extortionists suck! I'm not even the one with the land and it ticks me off that you have to deal with them. Good luck.

Heading back to see how the drum set is coming along. The birthday boy wanted an acoustic set (he has an electric set). I figure we paid for all the other kids instruments, so while it was an expensive birthday gift, it was worth while.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good song Sandra. What should we sing next. Marty Robbins?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay warm Randy! I love old country!


----------



## JL7

Gary - sounds like you stood your ground…...no pun intended…..stick it to em'

Randy - that's a pretty nasty little squal you got there…....if it's any help, it's been thawing here for 4 days now…..so it's heading your way. We had that windy cold crap last week…......

From now on, we send Bill all the snow and cold…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yesss!

North to Akaska, we go north the rush is on.


----------



## GaryC

Ferlin Husky??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boat plans came in the mail today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Johnny Horton.


----------



## GaryC

Yup


----------



## JL7

Chris Craft?

Have you finished the bar stool racer yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of boat? Dingy or yacht?


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was an over post. So now it's another song.

Put your sweet lips a little closer to the phone. Let's pretend that we're together all alone.


----------



## JL7

Taking 10 minutes for each post never gets old…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

11ft wooden skiff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm still working on the TS racer. I setting up the axles, then get it ready for paint…..


----------



## JL7

Pretty crazy there Marty…..White Oak for the boat or ???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah this is ridiculous!


----------



## boxcarmarty

white oak structure and yellow poplar planking…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty Robbins "Gunfighter Ballads" is the best album ever made!


----------



## GaryC

It's a good one, Andy
I like "Man Walks Among Us" 
"Red Hills of Utah" 
He was really good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that should be a fun build Marty.


----------



## lightcs1776

Johnny Horton's Battle of New Orleans … I used to turn it up as a kid. 




Just because I can, here is the birthday boy and his new drums,










Then the 15 year old with my guitar. He is a much better player than I am.


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the boat build, Marty. That's going to be awesome when you're done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love Marty Robbins. Lots of great songs.

Big iron, big iron, when he tried to match the ranger with the big iron on his hip, big iron on his hip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You've painted up your lips an rolled and curled your tinted hair. 
Ruby are you contemplating going out somewhere? 
The Shadow on the wall tells me the sun is going down - 
Oh Ruby 
Don't take your love to town…..

Gotta love a little Kenny Rogers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Johnny Horton had a lot of good songs too.


----------



## GaryC

Marty Robbins was primarily Western…. most of the others were more country.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

My favorite was You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille. When I was a kid I used to sing "four hundred children and a crop in the fields."


----------



## GaryC

Have you seen him lately? That's one dude that should have stayed away from the plastic surgeon


----------



## gfadvm

My absolute all time favorite! If this one doesn't give you goose bumps, Check for a pulse!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great posts, all. Love the old country music.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I actually didn't know that one, Andy. Sounds good though. He had a great voice. It's a shame he died relatively young.


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all enjoy your country fest….
I'm going to go enjoy my pillow,
Well at least for a few hours!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't be hating, Randy. Country, especially the old stuff, is great. One of my other favorites is Just a Swing in'.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening Limberjerks!!!

Sorry I've been absent.
I've been busy busy busy.
Sadly though, not on wood work.
The kids are out for spring break and I'm trying to spend some time with them having fun.
It is about to kill me.

We went to the Petrified Forest today.
I'll try to post a few photos within the next few days.

Anyway, during all this I haven't been able to keep up on my phone as usual.
Everytime I try to access this site on my phone, my phone freezes up.
I hate to blame it strictly on Lumberjocks, but all other sites work fine.
I hope it clears up soon.
I've gotten used to keeping up with my buddies on my phone.

That may not be a good thing though.
I realized something the last few days.
I have no friends besides here.
Even the couple of friends I have offline are Stumpy thread members too.
That's sad.

Anyway, I am pooped.
I'm going to find a movie on Netflix.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to hear from you, William. I get what you mean by where your friends are. But I also know that as I've gotten older, I realize that's OK. I don't have a lot of friends, but I can count onthe ones iI do have. You have good folks stopping by, such as Dave and Lucas. That isn't sad at all. It's pretty cool in my book. Might not be what you meant, but I figured I'd say it anyway. By the way, cool that you're able to spend time with kids. It isn't always for us parents. Sometimes it is just to invest I'm our kids and sometimes it is painful. Maybe some day I'll explain more in a pm. I am blessed, but life isn't always easy here, I just tend to keep certain things quiet.

Hope you have a great night. I sure appreciate your friendship.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night country and western fans. What about rockabilly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Bill. Rockabilly is good, if it's bands like Kentucky Headhunters.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I love the planes.
The triangular peace is a repair on the mouth. After time they chip and wear. It was probably done with hide glue and time and humidity has let it fall out. Most repairs you see are square because they are easier to fit. There is an outside chance a piece of metal was placed there. Any HARD wood will make a wonderful repair. I have done this to two of my planes.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/refurbishing-traditional-wood-moulding-plane/
http://chiselandforge.com/uncategorized/wooden-molding-plane/
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/32586
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/22509
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/22518
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/21237
There are a few more but that should keep you busy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, how do you like the older wood planes? Are they as easy to use as a metal based plane?


----------



## KTMM

I just got home from an evening at the in-laws. I had put the Two cherries bench chisels and patternmaker gouges in acetone for the day. The photo was taken around three. Following that, I pulled the handles off all of the 12 tools and put them in a pan with acetone. I just went out to the shop and the acetone smell was a bit strong…..


----------



## superdav721

Chris they have a heavy learning curve. They are harder to get set up and a bit more difficult to adjust. That was the bad now for the good. I love the feel of wood on wood. The plane allows the workpiece to telegraph what is going on by feel. You can not get that from a metal bodied plane. The irons are made by a black smith and have no chatter to them. They are much easier to flatten and true up. I use both on all my projects. You can make them in your own shop. 
Yes I am a bit biased. 
Stand by for a great blog entry to come tomorrow.
I will be starting a stink in the Stanley world.


----------



## ssnvet

Gutten evening mein nubber kinz,

So glad not to have to plow! Did some more clean up and emptied out the shop vac. My system of putting a Hoover bag over the HEPA filter is working awesome. Peeled off the nasty bag and the HEPA was very clean, so I just taped on a new bag and emptied the tub into a trash bag….. Minimal mess and no need to blow out the HEPA.

Went scrounging for some 1x pine to trim the main floor bean and enclose the gas pipe run and foun two nice 11 foot 1×6s.

Then I cleaned up an old flourescent light fixture I scrounged from a building rehab 16 years ago. I just need to swing by HD to see if they have a replacement clear plastic diffuser cover.

Wrapping up the evening with a 7&7 and an episode of Band of Brothers.

RE friends, I'm fortunate to get along really well with the guys I work with, and even though we infrequently socialize outside of work, I count them as friends. My closest friends are folks from church, but very few share my interests, and of my two best pals, one lives an hour away and the other works two jobs. With online friends, you can chat whenever it's convenient. Everyone I know in "real" life is to busy eeking out a living to have much fun. So what I'm trying to say is that I appreciate and enjoy you all very much…. even Randy & Marty ;^)


----------



## HerbC

William you now have a couple more SNW friends.

And I've been following your blogs since the days you were building that fantastic fretwork desk…

Scary, hunh, sorta like being stalked, but unthreatening.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave. I'd like to eventually get a wooden plane, just for the experience if nothing else. That said, I have a long ways to go, and all the time in the world to get there.

Matt, I have one good friend outside the Internet. I used yo go hunting with him, and we attended the same church. He has since moved to Southern Virginia. I only contact him a couple time a year, if that. But the cool thing about friends is even if it's been months, it is as if we just returned from a hunting trip.


----------



## superdav721

Chris they are great fun and I will help you in any way I can.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave. I am enjoying going down the hand plane path.

Time for some sleep. Night all.


----------



## Doe

Herb, I think we are required to be a bad influence. The loom is really beautifully done and I'm sure the missus is delighted. I made a card loom a long time ago. Making it was fun but geez, I have absolutely no patience for the weaving part. Not none at all any.

My favorite Roger Miller. I'm going to be humming this all day. Not good.

Need more coffee. It's nice to be back on my usual demented sleeping schedule.


----------



## Doe

I take it back. I'm not going to be humming "You can't Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd", it'll be the "The Battle of New Orleans". I was about 5 when it came out and it was my favorite song for a long time.

Matt, congrats on getting the annoying stuff done in the shop. Doing stuff over your head is a pain - literally. Your shop looks great; I especially like the mustache for the window.

Eddie, thanks for the link. I might try it but I'll use a plane first.

Goody, I have time for another coffee. The shop tours will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Doe. Morning everyone else. No coffee yet, but it's coming.

Another good song, Doe. Funny how I can remember these even though I haven't heard them in decades.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee, coffee, where's the coffee?

I have an appointment for mental maintenance this morning - always enjoyable. What I'd rather do is spend time n my shop, but hey - my employer needs me somewhat sane. Since the liver biopsy fiasco, I've been getting that 'concerned' look…. Oh well, a little bit of crazy goes a long way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, After somewhat reading thru the boat plans last night, I believe it is going to require some hand plane work and even a router plane. What have I gotten myself into???


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye! ( and the rest of the day to meself)

I have TWO wood bodied planes right now, a Stanley #31 that is all of 24" long, and a certain Plough Plane I am still learning to use.

Almost time for the infamous After-work NAP!

Marty, get a real job, ya Bum….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' I just need to put some Dews in the shop fridge and wait for bandit to show up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm a licensed certified bum, and a member of the Stumpy Bum Club…..


----------



## bandit571

I've been a bum for over 50 years, so I have seniority. Where's the Union Steward….

Be your luck than Randy would show up looking for his Dews…...


----------



## KTMM

Guess I need to get a case of Mountain Dews. Planning on making my bi-weekly trip to Williams. It gives both of us a reason to spend the day in his shop….

I just gotta get the shop elf off to daycare first. WHERE's my coffee?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

You guys are bringing back some great memories. Musical memories are the best kind, too. I guess, because the songs we remember, we remember because we heard them at good times in our lives.

This guy may have worn a suit and tie for his concerts but he was cowboy all the way. Saw him and the Sons of the Pioneers once when I was 10 years old. My folks had a rather eclectic taste in music. A few years later, they took me to a Sarah Vaughn concert. Then, somewhat later we all went to see Burl Ives. 
I could never get them interested in "Alabama", though. When asked what she thought of the concert we succeeded in getting them to attend, my mother could only say "Well, it was interesting".

Evolution only goes so far. They didn't like the Beatles, either.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
My complaining must have helped. 
Lumberjocks seems to be working on my phone this morning.

I haven't made it to the shop just yet. 
I'm sitting at home. 
The kids are still asleep and I don't want to wake them up. 
I'm being selfish and enjoying the quiet.

I just read that Lucas is planning on coming though. 
So I guess that means I need to get my butt in gear. 
Wait. 
My butt has been in gear for a couple of hours now. 
I guess I need to get their butt in gear.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great song, Gene. I didn't realize that song had been around so long.

Sleeping kids are a blessing. You don't have to worry about them if they are sleeping.


----------



## Gene01

Bumhood is not all bad. Only when it gets in the way of relaxing.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and Happy Friday !!!

Fun music links you all posted….. I never listened to country or western music growing up, but it has grown on me a bit in my…. uh…. more mature years.

Need to crank some prints out for rush crate orders…. Fortunately we'll be back up to a full crew on Monday.


----------



## JL7

"What kind of music do you have here?"

"Oh, we got both kinds, Country and Western"


----------



## lightcs1776

You can say it, Matt … old. The word is old. We are all getting old. Ha ha.


----------



## DamnYankee

Nearly 400 posts since I last checked in. 
I've been busy building the set for the school play…again. Luckily there's not much to it as I am very busy at work transitioning to my new job. While I don't officially start until April, I've been getting increasingly involved. Meanwhile, we don't really know who will take my place where I am at now, so trying to leave it "clean" while passing things off to those who will cover the duties until the new person get in. A little bit of double duty.

Happy birthday to Sandra and Lucas. Sandra, you are not old, because if you were I'd be old, and I sure the hell ain't old. Okay, I may be old (coming up on 47 in a few weeks), but I refuse to grow up. What makes me feel old is my oldest daughter will turn 15 in a few weeks, she has an appointment with DMV to get her learners permit. If you are in NC over the next year I recommend you stay off of the sidewalks.


----------



## lightcs1776

DY, wait until your oldest asks if you want to have a beer with him. Then you will feel old. I said no, by the way. I'm not ready to have a beer with one of my kids.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, DY. Busy life, eh? 
I'm with you. When you start thinking "old", then you are.

Chris, both of our boys were in the military when they turned 21, or I'd have been more than happy to have a beer with them.

Is "Dueling Banjos" a country tune? Hillbilly music? Just because it's banjo music, does that automatically class it as Country or Hillbilly?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I think it kinda depends on who is playing the Banjo


----------



## lightcs1776

It may not qualify as country, but bluegrass is also great. A lot of that old Appellation Mountain music is another style I like.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday is finally over!!!
The storm has passed….
Only thing left is to move some snow piles….
With the skid steer, tomorrow morning.
Looks like I'll be able to get some sleep today/tonight!!!

Out of the last 48 hours….
I got 9 hours of sleep….
& only had to work a total of 31 hours!!!

I have to go get caught up on posts….
Hope I don't fall asleep before I read them all….
That's what I did yesterday!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Don't worry, I won't steal YOUR Mountain Dews.
If caught, you may try to put me to work, on your kayak or canoe thingy!!!
That would deny Bandit the chance to help….
Then while he's busy….
I'll steal HIS Mountain Dews!!!

When it comes to friends….
It is not quantity, but quality that counts!!!

I do consider my fellow Nubbers as friends….
So what I'm trying to say is that….

I appreciate and enjoy you all very much…. even Matt, Marty not so much!!! ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Old? It's just a state of mind…. "mind over matter" .... if you don't mind, it doesn't matter :^)

Now if I could just get my aching back to see it that way :^o


----------



## lightcs1776

I thought y'all might be interested in seeing this man's successful hunt. It's a 500 lb wild hog. That's a lot of pork.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/14/north-carolina-hunter-bags-500-pound-wild-hog/?intcmp=features


----------



## ssnvet

That'll will stuff a few hot dogs !!

I'd love to go on a hog hunt….. one of the few remaining types of hunting where the pray poses a significant threat to the hunter.

drum roll…................ It's the most wonderful time, of the day….. (sung to the tune of the Christmas jingle)


----------



## bandit571

The last time I went "hunting", the "prey" could, and did, shoot back…..

"There is a season, turn, turn, turn…."

"I see a red door, and I want it painted black.."

" Come on people now, smile on your brother…......."

"Sitting in a bar, tipping a jar, in Jackson…."

Just a few…...

Saturday nights used to include The Midwestern Hayride @ 6:30pm…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Howdy!* I've been around, just haven't had much to say. I'm almost one with my 100th total shop re-arrange. I swear this one will be the last… maybe…

*Sandra*- Get the camera out and do some shooting! I think there was a drawer you forgot to show us the inside of!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I've never considered combat to be hunting. Of course, moving from Infantry to Signal may be part of the reason I still enjoy hunting.

Stumpy, I get the impression you will never be dome with shop rearrangements.


----------



## GaryC

Tools-plus has a metal working machine sale starting Monday….Dave


----------



## Gene01

If I ran across a 500# wild boar, I'd find the nearest TALL tree. And the trunk would be so slick and stinky he wouldn't even try to get me.
Hunting Javalina is more my style. But believe me, they taste nothing like pork.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm already planning the next one.


----------



## bandit571

Looking for a way to remove the last chunks of that old varnish off the plough plane..

Thinking maybe a holder for all those chisels i have. Something the either hang up, stand on it's own, or sitting quietly in the Tool Chest…....

Some decent pine is left, along with some Walnut scraps…...Hmmmmm

Today's quiz: The four songs excerpts i just posted, who sang them???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I know what you mean. My oldest friends are busy with their lives and many of them in different parts of the country. My closest friend at the fire department is a lawyer for his other job so we don't have woodworking in common. I'm new to this group, but it is nice to chat woodworking and little bit of country, western, rockabilly, bluegrass etc. with you guys and gal. Look forward to getting to know you better.

Gene, I know a lot of old country, but did not know that anyone sang that song before Johnny. I just googled it and I see that many other people sang it.

Today I had to spend the whole day in a room full of people who are on municipal pension committees having training on our fiduciary responsibility. Not too much woodworking discussion going on there. I'm happy to be back with my iPad.


----------



## GaryC

"Welcome to my World" 
"Singing the Cowboy Song"

"He'll have to go"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I had to google them so I won't answer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim Reeves. I posted with"put your sweet lips a little closer to the phone". Last night.


----------



## Doe

Happy Pi day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You too. That was mentioned this morning when I was in a room full of accountants.


----------



## superdav721

Ok nubers
is it a MW or a Stanley?
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/montgumery-ward-45/


----------



## Doe

Sandra, does that mean you can't come out to play with us? . . . I was normal before I came here (guffaw)


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, I don't believe in normal … anywhere.

Wife made four pies for Pi day. There's also a Keurig code for saving $3.14 per two boxes of k-cups ordered. If anyone is interested, it is 314DAY.

Dave, the page comes up as not found, not that I could identify any particular hand plane.

I'm flatenning my last maple board for the first stool, then six more for the next one. I'm fairly certain I will stick with hand planes and the thickness planer. I'm in no hurry.

Edit:by the way, the hold fast I picked up from Rocker for less than $14 works great.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. Birds and Stones…. Not sure about the last one.

Home Depot didn't have a clear fluorescent light cover to fit my fixture, and there's no way I'm coughing up $50 for a new one. So I got a generic drop ceiling lens panel and I'll have to make a frame of some sort. Yet another project.

They also didn't have a 3way barbed fitting to put a T in a rubber air hose.

No joy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Detective Dave,
That was a very good "auction win"!!!
One question, though.
Do you need a carry permit for a "45"???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … page still comes up as page not found. I love 45'about haven't shot one in years. It's all 9's these days. 

Here is what I have been working on tonight



















I'll cut those into 2-3" strips, two boards thick, then glue them into 17" x 17" squares, then cut them round for the kitchen bar stools.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Doe,

Nope, I can still come out and play. They 'think' my liver is normal, but my brain MRI is not (big surprise). Got my appt for the Montreal Neuro in September. In other words, I'm still messed up enough to fit right in. Might be Wilson's, but probably not. They said it's not MS but now it might be. AAAAAAAGH! (Official diagnosis WTF. pardon the language)

(Pssst Bill - Doe's a girl too…. )

I've been pushing myself to increase my hours at work which is knocking the stuffing out of me.
And for those who might be wondering but too polite to ask - I'm considered non-operational because of my medical issues. The twitching and numbness in my limbs makes holding my pistol slightly dangerous…

Happy Friday.

Did someone mention pie?

And Stumpy - some of my drawers have loose box joints. Should I be concerned????


----------



## lightcs1776

I doubt any of us are too polite to ask, Sandra. Praying you find answers sooner and can cope with the wait if it does take until the Fall.

Oh, and Bill, Doe and Sandra are not girls … they are young ladies. I was brought up right.


----------



## JL7

*74* - twitchy or not - you can stay here…..bet your aim across the interweb isn't an issue…....hang in there…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

'Young ladies'. I'm blushing.

Not to speak for Doe, but 'dame' sounds good too.

Anyhooo - it ain't about the plumbing, it's about the tools. Speaking of which, I have some wooden planes to get to this weekend


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, you wear wood drawers?

Ok. I get it. A doe, a deer…


----------



## superdav721

Chris can you go here?
Godaddy has had my site up and down all day. Some times they have a node that gets flaky and certain parts of the world can not get to sites they host.
http://chiselandforge.com/


----------



## JL7

Dave - cool plane blog, really cool.

Here are some pics of Great Grandpa's No. 46:




























It needs a little TLC, but I'm not worthy, so it's stays like this until somebody smarter than I looks at it…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I'd put a hurting on any of my boys that dared to call a lady a same. They can think it though - ha ha.


----------



## DamnYankee

ACC tournament time…GO WOLFPACK!!!


----------



## superdav721

Oh my Jeff. That is an old one.
It was set for a skewed cut.
This is yet another in a series of combination planes offered by Stanley. The distinguishing characteristics of this plane is that it has fewer cutters, all of which are ground straight across, and that they are skewed, which makes the plane more versatile when used across or against the grain. Most of the planes are found missing all but one of their cutters, with the only one present being the one left in the plane from the last time it was used. Cutters from the other combination planes will not work in this one as the edges of the #46's cutters are beveled (relative to the cutter face). If you need cutters, you often will pay more for a complete set than you did for the plane itself. 
And you have the cutters… wow!!!!!!!!!
That deserves a special place in your shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - NICE plane. I don't know anything about it either, but it looks nice.

That's it for me folks. Nighty night


----------



## lightcs1776

Got it, Dave. Cool looking plane and great video, although I will admit I haven't finished the video yet.

Jeff, just have a tool from a Grandfather makes it awesome. Looks nice.

Night, Sandra.


----------



## JL7

I stand corrected, it's my Great Grandpa's plane….so it is 1800's I think. Dave, hoping you can check it out one of these days…..

But not to steal your thunder, that '45 with all the trimmings is a user….looking forward to the vids….


----------



## JL7

Chris - that Pearl drum kit for your son is awesome…..and the bar stool build looks like a challenge…..

I'm toning down my builds for a few day…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Jeff, do you ever use it? I'd put it in a case and. Hold onto it for sentimental value, but that's me. Either way, you and Davehave some great tools there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you like the drum set, Jeff. We try to encourage the kids in music. Pearl was a bit more expensive, but he should never *have* to upgrade.

I'm hoping the stools won't be too much of a challenge. I thought they would be an easy entry into furniture building.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I would be honored to check it out.
I would love to help you get it into commission as well.
We could do it in a er-loom museum restoration mentality.
Using not evasive methods so as not to change or loose any aspect of it.
Or at least to stabilize it so it will slow down the deterioration.


----------



## JL7

Chris, the 46 stays in the shop, where it belongs. I honestly don't know how to properly use it, so won't until then. I believe it is functional, but will wait. I intend to keep passing it down.

My greatest regret in this world is that my kids were raised before I ever got my woodshop. It is harder than ever now to show them the ways of the wood. I still try though…..

My kids live about an hour's ride away, but it's like a millennium when you want to do stuff…...

Dave - I want to talk to you about the plane…....


----------



## superdav721

Jeff you name it. Email, pm, phone call or even snail mail.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, you might be surprised when it comes to the kids and woodworking. My wife's father is a skilled cabinet maker. However, she never was able to connect with him when it came to woodworking. It wasn't until last month that they connected, when she showed him the bowl she made. Besides, I see post after post of people who didn't get into woodworking until they were older. You never know.

Edit: sorry, I didn't mean to suggest that the 46 be taken out of the shop. Just that itcoukd have a special place in the shop, even if it isn't used.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Dave - will do…... 

Good point Chris…...I never give up - always trying to get the kids interested in a project. And honestly believe that at some point they will get it more than they do now….....

William…..

I get the losing the friends thing…..it just happens as you age, No gettin' around it. I still have a few GOOD friends but emphasis on a few…..

Weird though, just in the last week, I've heard from 3 old friends I haven't heard from from for years…...maybe the times are a changing…...

Like it or not….....I call you a friend…


----------



## JL7

Matt…...the shop is looking sharp…...(I'm catching up on posts…) and hope you get the metal lathe…...I have a great friend that has a lathe and Bridgeport in his garage. Quite handy. A metal shop is quite like a boat, better when a friend has them! Good luck man…...

Reminds me of Marty…...I may have to visit Martysville after the boat is done…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sweet plane Jeff, that will be a lot of fun when you get it up and running again.

Kids pick for a movie tonight and the 14 year old picked Lion King… which blesses my weary heart.

Keep on hangin' in there Sandra. You'll overcome these trials yet!

Nice job on the stock for the stools Chris. My hat's off to you, doing so much galooting with the hand planes.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is becoming a shipwright?
oh my


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. I'm really enjoying the hand plane.


----------



## KTMM

NEW YOUTUBE SHOP VIDEO HERE

I went to Williams today, WOOT. I had to get out of my house for a bit. I took some stuff with me and this is what we came up with…. William worked on regrinding the old / new gouges that I got. I'll still have to put the final touches on them, but he took a lot of work out of it.




























NEW YOUTUBE SHOP VIDEO HERE


----------



## JL7

Right? Marty can't even keep the party barge/big barge afloat…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice tool storage, Lucas.


----------



## JL7

Very cool Lucas and William…....


----------



## KTMM

Yeah the sharpening stones and slips have a new home too. I had originally cut a block for the slips that had no sides. William didn't like it and cut a better one with sides. His reasoning was that I would probably just dump them out. I think that reasoning was spot on, and those slipstones weren't cheap. After making it, the one for the sharpening stones was just a no brainer.


----------



## JL7

Nice tour Lucas…......what happened to the old AS/400? Out to pasture…..perhaps…


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, Dave, did you see this post on LJ regarding the #45? Thought you might be interested.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282


----------



## KTMM

No it's just buried under it's monitors by the fridge…..

I'm wholly convinced Dave may find someone to argue the authenticity of that plane, aside from me.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Chris!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Chris!


----------



## superdav721

Hey KTTM tanks for the walk about in the shop.
Looks much better.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes keep closing and time advances by 1/2 hour increments….
I wonder what that means???

I'm gonna see if sleep will offer any answers!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

My greatest work yet:


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Jeff.

Night all.


----------



## JL7

The Sequel…


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, first one was good. Second one was great!

Wonder why there isn't very many people in Walmart at 430am????


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, I showed your masterpiece to my lovely wife and she thinks you have too much time on your hands :^o

I'm off to the dump this a.m. with my little buddy. Just leave your bags by the side door.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goob morning nubbies and noobies,

Coffee is a brewin'
I'm barely movin'

Jeff,
Sure, crack two open for yourself….
& not offer us any!!!

Gary,
I stay out of Walmart….
For fear of running into you!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

No such thing as too much time, Matt.

Dave, I just realized the reason I saw that post on the #45 is because you posted on it. Guess that's what happens when I don't read through all the posts - grin.

Happy Saturday, all. Might make it to the gun range with the wife. It would be her first time shooting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I think I can help ya out with that plane. Send it to me and I will sale it and buy some gas to visit Dave…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Chisel and Forge spit out my password again. I left a Lucas post there but I think it ate that too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Just watched the new and improved shop tour.

You need to follow *74*'s lead….
We need to see inside all the drawers, err totes!!!
Do you have Kaizen foam in them thar totes??? ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You are correct about Monkey Ward and Sears subbing out their tools. I have a 1945 outboard with the Montgomery Ward name on it that was made by Tecumseh. They also made this same motor for Sears and any other Joe's Bar and Grill that was looking for advertising material. This was the way things were done back then that kept things affordable…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I wish they still did that. Too many of three tools are junk now. My son went to Sears and called me about their Evolve line (might be off on the name). I recommended for him yo leave it at the store.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to start my workday….
Move snow piles, with the skid steer….
Kinda like playing with Tonka toys!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I used to love Tonka toys!!!


----------



## JL7

Matt…..come on now, you're an engineer…..it's called "proof of concept".....


----------



## ssnvet

So I stops my Dunkin' Donuts with my coupon for free large coffee and a munchkin for Skipper….. and… being that they didn't do cup holders in '78, I set it on the dashboard…..

You guessed it…. upside down splash and total dump on the floor :^(

Looking on the bright, being that it's a bare painted steel floor, I don't have to bother cleaning it up.


----------



## Gene01

Another bright side, Matt. You didn't have it in your lap when it spilled.


----------



## GaryC

'Beware the ides…..."


----------



## Gene01

Et tu.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, Matt, at least your car will smell like coffee. That can't be a bad thing.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, 14 more months from today….RETIREMENT!

After-work nap is now completed, two mountain Dews to wake up. Free lunch at work last night, a Subway Turkey sub "Lunch Box" by a local store. We have been getting free lunches at work, thanks to the two "Cafes" being converted to a "C-Market" set-up. Then will new a card to buy stuff there.

All them free lunches…I am getting….FAT!

A "do nothing day" day today, and I like it! Hmmm, must be hanging around with that vermont guy too long????


----------



## Doe

I am Canadian so I'd like to apologise for the artic cold we've been sending down to you. I'd also like to thank you for sending the warm weather yesterday. It was up to 7; I don't know what that is in American, but it's definitely well over 32 degrees. It was 4 today but it's dropping. Sorry about that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall been talking a lot to not have said much 
doe its 70 hear whos know tomorrow it may be 40 but its a Indian summer rignt now 

















no shop time today


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sounds like some coffe holder is on the project list for somebody


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit you going to love retirement ,the money aint that good but love the hours


----------



## Doe

Eddie, I want to move in with you. I can't imagine 70s (that's 20 + in metric). I've had way too much of this cold snowy stuff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff how many of those did it take for you come up with that


----------



## ssnvet

Cooked a feast on the grill tonight…. pork chops, asparagus, mushrooms, taters in the oven with olive oil and herbs, apple sauce, a bottle of Mascotto, brownies with mocha chunk ice cream and coffee. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

We've more white [email protected] falling from the skies!!!
Rather than sleeping in until 5:30am….
I now need to be awake by 4:00am!!!

Doe, please keep these colder temps & snow to your neck of the woods!!! ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff how many of those did it take to get that idea  its still aint right you need a biger magnet after the 2 nd six pack they,ll go on the floor


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt it was out door eating to day ,
hang in there all you that are still in the snow spring is a coming ….......one day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt it was out door eating to day ,
hang in there all you that are still in the snow spring is a coming ….......one day

didnt i just post that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas got it looking good on the shop like the chisel stand hang that lite over your table that youll be carving on may be a good spot for it 
did you do that on your phone , got to see if mine has a camera video on it but then my shop is well its a mess


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres everybody at must be the weekend let me go check a calender ,yep it Saturday im still a bum

Bandit good thing about retirement its just another day


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, Eddie, not much time on here tonight. Watched Captain Phillips with the family, on DVD. Matt was right, good movie. I have my maple cut into 3" strips. I tested the clamping and now realize I will have to make some sort of cull (or whatever it's called) for it to work right. I want to glue up six boards at once, for an 17" x18" rectangle, times 2, then glue them on top of each other, then cut a 16 1/2" circle out of it. Once that's done it will either go on the lathe for my wife to finish, or I'll use a plane around the outside until it's 16" round.

Retirement? I plan on retiring in 9 years … so I can get a different job.

Eddie, are those crawdad's? You really should share them with us up north.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent the last …..whatever on youtube. Listened to the full album from Jefferson Airplane. It is the one BEFORE Grace Slick showed up. Crank the volume up, and mellow out…..

Going back to youtube in a bit, plan to rock away the evening, at full volume…..

Let's see…air guitar, or air Bass??? have played the real items, too….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a night reminiscing about past times, Bandit. Good music.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here in Vermont….
Wishing I was in a warmer clime!!!

My mood right now is foul….
As is the current weather!!!

Going to get some sleep….
As an early (4:00am) alarm will be sounding!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Saying goodbye to an old friend


----------



## lightcs1776

You keep a very nice saw, Matt. It is obviously very well cared for. I'm sure you will have no problem selling the unit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice tour Lucas.

One of these days I'm going to head south so I can hear y'all say 'reckon in person.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Phew. I saw your post Matt and thought someone had passed away. Not that I'm minimizing your loss you understand.


----------



## KTMM

I try to mask the accent, but it comes out when I'm tired….. I stay tired.

I think I will put the light over the bench. I still need to probably build a table to go where the scroll saw is.

Another 3 days of 12hr shifts and 7 days off to follow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well - it's entirely Dave's fault.

Here's why I can hardly type tonight:










Before:









after









After


----------



## ssnvet

Nice save on the plane Sandra. Be careful though, I hear it can be addictive

Just look what it's done to Bandit and Dave :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah - Bandit goes quietly about his business, but Dave lured me into the cult….


----------



## bandit571

So, where is the shavings photos??









Just playing around…


----------



## Momcanfixit

back at 'ya


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## ssnvet

Watched another great movie tonight.

My wife's an avid reader and really enjoyed The Book Thief, and then saw the movie in the theater and said the movie was even better than the book.

So we watched the DVD at home tonight and I have to tell you… it was an AWESOME movie. Not a happy clappy, or shoot em up movie. But a very clever and meaningful analysis of the human condition, examining people who choose to love in the face of loss, and who risk all to keep a promise or to do the right thing.

I highly recommend it. But fair warning, the ending is sobering.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra, I think Bandit is really trying to say that you still have a ways to go.

But FWIW, I'm impressed :^)


----------



## bandit571

ok









I guess I will just have to show off then









Ok…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like a good movie Matt. I've gotten away from movies a bit, because I usually fall asleep.

Speaking of which…


----------



## bandit571

Matt: get both of the new Sherlock Holmes movies, Jolly good stuuf, wot?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, that's like pulling your Caddy up next to my Cavalier…..

Someday, Mr. Miagi, someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been fighting brush fires all afternoon and then spent 90 minutes getting the trucks back in service. Oh yeah we ate a few white castles. It was 70 deg. And very dry here today. Tomorrow we have a high of 33 and 4 inches of snow, sleet and ice. WTH.

I'm very tired. Good night everyone. Be safe everywhere.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a good sleep Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I had better go to the Dungeon Shop tomorrow, and finish up Old G. Roseboom's Plough plane. Need to be re-finished. Whom do i call for a job like that??? Oh SANDRA>>>>>>>


----------



## Momcanfixit

A Rosen-what??

I have deep feelings for my Ridgid planer, so I can't cheat on it too much


----------



## bandit571

A Gustafus ( or garret or wm) ROSE BOOM amish planemakers since about 1860 or so..









some seller had slapped an ugly coat of varnish on it, too…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crap - bad combination today.
Woke up feeling lousy, by 1pm was ready for a nap. Should have put my feet up and taken it easy. Didn't of course. Went out to the shop for awhile. Then awhile longer, then a bit more, then completely beyond what was reasonable. Nobody was home to talk sense to me.

Now I can't sleep - lot of pain. Can't even complain about it because if hubby finds out I was in the shop for 5+ hours, I'll get the 'look'.

One of my favourite suggestions from a doctor to deal with the nerve pain in my arms was to try sleeping with my arms straight. SERIOUSLY????

Grumble grumble - off to rummage for something to knock me out.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra that is an outstanding refurb!
I do mean OUTSTANDING!
It is now midnight and I went to the shop about eight. I have been tinkering with my 45.
She is starting to look like a shiny Cadillac.
If I get a chance tomorrow I will finish the last part of the main body and load up an iron and give it a spin.
Yes my back hurts.
Take breaks, don't do like I do and get caught up in the moment and the next thing you know your in pain.
Really that plane is very nice. You should be proud.
Email me a before and after please. I would like to post them on my site.
[email protected]
You are now a rhykenologist dabbling in galoot and felting wooden planes.


----------



## bandit571

yep, what Dave said!

LORTAB5 works every time for me…...

I wonder where i am on that Galoot scale???

AC DC Live in Madrid is now over. Slash @ Glastonbury was GREAT.

Guns &Roses live @ the Ritz was….....rocking!

Fingers are getting worn out, that was a lot of air-Bass a-going on.

OK, now I feel much better….Say goodnight, Gracie…


----------



## Doe

Randy, sorry, I'm really trying.

Matt, I agree with Sandra. I thought someone passed away.

Sandra, Well done plane! I hope you slept ok. You actually can learn to sleep differently but it takes a long time. My arm would get pins and needles and eventually I slept differently so it doesn't happen any more. I'm not sure about sleeping on my back though . . . ooh, let's pretend we're a body in the morgue on CSI . . . And, if you're susceptible to night music, hubby won't like it (although I'm sure you would never snore).

Bandit, how do you get the varnish off? I have a plane with the knob and handle varnished and it looks terrible.

Dave, I get the rhykenologist, but galoot and felting? What do they mean?

Rex is in the In Memoriam page. I was hoping he'd be in the projects banner like others I've seen but I guess the new and improved site can't do that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Rhyme … what????? OK, guess I'll look it up later.

Awesome job on the plane, Sandra. Give Dave and Bandit some competition.

Good morning, all. Getting ready for Sunday service.


----------



## lightcs1776

It is 21 degrees out (-6 Celsius). Spring must be running scared because it sure isn't showing it's head around here. Everything that thawed yesterday is now frozen solid.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Loose box joints? Not possible! You have the Incra jig!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Great job on the plane, Sandra!
If you do go all out galoot….
Will you have to revert to a muzzle loader, for a firearm???

Matt,
I have the same saw….
But in a slightly different configuration.
One day it will be rehabbed into perfection!!!

My workday started at 4:15am & is now half over….
Taking a caloric intake break….
Then back to the grind!!!

I'm just now having my FIRST coffee of the day….
Should've done this 5 hours ago!!!

Gotta go salt one more property….
Then play with a big boy TONKA toy!!!

TTFN….


----------



## DIYaholic

Site is messing up….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang…. sorry if I distressed anyone with my punch line for the saw ad.

Daughter #2 is jamming to Cannon in D on the piano :^) It's been her favorite for a long time and she's pumped that she finally gets to play it.

I joined the aches and pains club this a.m. For me it's all about shoes, and yesterday I wore the wrong pair.

Prepped 1×6 trim boards to spiffy up the beam in the shop ceiling last night. Ripped to 4", cleaned up, primed and sealed the knots. If I get a couple hours in this afternoon, I may just be able to finish up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aleve Matt - chased by strong coffee.


----------



## DIYaholic

I finished the salting run….
Woodturning Workshop is on Create NOW!!!
So, playing with the TONKA toy will wait!!!


----------



## gfadvm

We warned ya about the slippery slope but you wouldn't listen. All is lost now! That was high praise from Dave on the plane rehab!

Bill, Yep that rain, cold and 55 mph North wind got here last night and is brutal this morning.

Gary, Heads up! The weather is headed your way.

I did get a load of huge (30" diameter) hickory, blackjack, and cherry logs yesterday. Now if some of you would come help me get them onto the mill….........


----------



## superdav721

Doe
Galoot is all things old. No electron murdering.
Felting is refurbing a plane.


----------



## superdav721

Basically I told her she has a PHD in wooden plane restoration and use.


----------



## Gene01

Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down. Well, it's still morning here, anyway. But, no beer for breakfast. Maybe Kris can do it. I can't…..anymore.

*74*, that's quite a nice job you done on that plane. You, Dave and Bandit are giving me the itch. Don't know that I'll ever achieve true Galoot status, though. I still like killing electrons. Their dying yelps are so satisfying.

Here are what I've got to start on, plus a few more Stanleys and a couple Sargents added since this pic. 








The only wooden plane I have is a Japanese one that my son sent me when he was stationed over there. Never used it.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, had it here too. Got 1.5" last night and this morning. Lots of noise, no lightening
Doing obligatory work in the kitchen. Still in the groaning stage. 
74 yesterday, 55 today. Sure wish spring would spring


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, as promised it's snowing and sleeting. Andy I'd love to come help but I'm guessing it's at least 7 hours. Gotta work tomorrow.

Sleep didn't come as planned tossed and turned til 0500 when we went to a 2 alarm condominium fire being wind driven. Displaced 3 families, but no one was hurt and even rescued some cats. Luckily the rain didn't come as soon as expected so we were not out in the cold rain.

Sandra, I never sleep on my back. When I broke my leg I had to do so for 4 months. That was terrible. How about sleeping with a pillow in front of you so you can rest your arm on the pillow.

Good morning everyone. It's almost St Patricks day!


----------



## superdav721

ooowwwwwww
Gene Jap planes cool!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thank you to all of you playing plane pics. Love 'em.

Bill, good to hear there were no fatalities or even injururies in the fire. Sad that three families are displaced, but they can startrrebuilding their lives.


----------



## DIYaholic

My midday break is coming to an end….
Time for me to play with my TONKA toy!!!

Y'all have fun & play safe!!!


----------



## Gene01

Dave, any hints on adjusting and using that Jap plane? It didn't come with literature….not that I could have read it anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I will go out to the shop and take a picture of the old planes that I have. Mind you that I have not restored any of them and have no skill at using them other than to chamfer an edge or work on an edge a little before I run it over the jointer. Do spoke shaves and draw knives count?


----------



## superdav721

Gene the eastern plane is set the same as the western.
The only thing the do I dont agree with is use a metal hammer on the wood body.
A sharp iron and just protruding from the body. The most important part is these are designed to be PULLED not Pushed.


----------



## ssnvet

Painting trim… Much easier to do it on the bench b4 putting it up.

Listed the saw on a local FB swap/sell page and the husband of one of my wife's coworkers is coming to see it at 4.


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I pounded on the back and the front and neither the iron or the keeper thinigie budges. 
I understand about pulling Jap planes, however on mine the back end has eased corners as it if was to be pushed. 
The blade sets about 3/4 back from the "front"(if it were to be pushed). The mouth is pretty wide, too. Maybe 3/8". 
I'll get some pics, later.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, if I lived closer to you, that saw would be on my pu already!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck with the potential sale, Matt. Nice looking saw too. A good fence is worth as much as the saw.


----------



## JL7

Big family weekend here, it was my cousins wedding last night in downtown Minneapolis so lots of family staying over from out of town. Had to break out the suit and tie for this one. Purty darn fancy, but it's fun to experience how the rich folks play. All quiet now, and think I need a nap…...

Lot's of posts to go thru, but saw the rebuild *74* - wow that is nice…....

Eddie - lot's more testing to be done, that was just a prototype! And looks like a fun gathering there in Bawcomville….

Randy "Wintery Mix" is heading this way in few days…....whoever coined that phrase should be shot…...


----------



## bandit571

I hereby declare a Dew Break!

Been down in the Dungeon, working away. Things wanted to fight a bit, finally went back upstairs to have a Dewski.

Trying (very) to make another tray for that Tool Chest, just to put away all them chisels..









Got the two sides almost to match each other…









and some smaller items cut up…Just a tease. for now









Might get yelled at (again…) for having stuff on HER washer….

Used another plane on some of the floor boards for the tray









Was jointing an edge on a piece of QSWO… Makes some strange shavings….

Now, where did I hide them Mountain Dews????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is anyone afraid this site is gonna stop working all together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my hand planes and one spoke shave. These were all either my dads or grandpas. Two are millers falls, one is a handyman and the spoke shave says number 51. One of them has a broken handle. Other than that they're in pretty good shape.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice set of planes, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know anything about them. Are they all the same type? Meant for the same thing. They sure look the same to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm done playing with the big boy TONKA toy….
I can now say, My workday is over!!!

Well, that is unless I decide to go salting before midnight.
That won't be happening…. I can guarantee that!!!
I don't need a "SWI" or "PWP"....
That would a *S*alting *W*hile *I*ntoxicated or a *P*lowing *W*hile *I*ntoxicted….
Now then, where did I put my beer???


----------



## bandit571

The three "bench" planes are called smoothers. Set to take the finest of thin shavings, they wok instead of sanding something smooth. The Millers falls Planes should have a number stamped in the left side of the base. They look like they are #9 sized. About the same as a Stanley #4. The cutter should be about 2" wide. If they are 1-3/4" wide, they are called a #8. Or a Stanley #3 size.

The handyman was Stanley's Budget line of planes. They can be made to work decently, but not great. The mouth opening on them is a bit too wide for fine work, but, IF you "camber " the edge of the cutter, you can get rough stuf down to almost ready for the smoothers, FAST. Camber? That is where one grinds a slight curve to the edge of the cutter. Usually a 5-8" radius. Then you can set the cutter a bit deeper than the smoothers, and hog away any rough stuff.

The Spokeshave is more for doing edges, and curves. Pulled towards you as it goes. Take a piece of square stock, and turn it into a dowel, in a few minutes.

I have both a #8 and a #9 Millers Falls planes. Used to have a couple of the Handyman ones too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, to me, from the front angle, it looks like perhaps 3 #4 type opens. I know folks set them up differently for particular uses. Of course, our resident plane experts will be able to give you s better answer.

Edit: I see Bandit answered while I was posting. And I was right - our plane experts can give a much better answer than me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great explanation, Bandit. I'm learning a lot from y'all.


----------



## KTMM

Well I'm supposed to be off this coming weekend, so I'm taking the wife and kids to the beach. Reserved a hotel for two nights. Two days off before and after the weekend trip.

Maybe I can finish sharpening before then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks fellas. I will look for the numbers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randys getting intoxicated to much salt


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - the first plane I cleaned up, I knew less than nothing. Read online about the parts of the plane, asked the guys here and learned a lot about how one works by taking it apart.

Not nearly as intimidating once I got started. But Andy is right - it's a slippery slope.


----------



## bandit571

Randy even salts his beer…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thinking about shooting my new dog ,but i guess ill have to let her have a reprieve she got a hold of one of my books and chewed part of the end binding off 135 year old Bible i collect em when i find them, i guess shes full of the gospel now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good job on the plane 74 ,they have a 12 step meeting over on the HAND PLANE OF YOUR DREAMS EVERY Saturaday nite


----------



## Momcanfixit

I suppose you could rename her Gideon…


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Eddie. David did write, in Palms, that God's word is sweeter than honey. Perhaps your pup was taking it literally.

Edit:
Great suggestion, Sandra!


----------



## bandit571

hey! I am a-cooking right now.

leftover Spam( diced up) Diced up an Onion, Sprinkled some day old rice into it, added a few eggs, scrambled in to it. Added a can of skillet corn, ( and watched a couple of them "pop")Bunch of seasonins, and chives. Fry it on a griddle, serve will shredded cheese…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what did Gideon do i remember the name and know he puts bibles in hotel 

Chris she still cutting teeth but she dont really fool with any thing . keep a lot of toys laying around for her to chew i think the old smell drew her when i do open it and that aint often it got a old odor to it thats strong it was on the bottom shelf got it blocked off now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i think you got a little *********************************** in you


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't salt my beer….
I get my salt from pretzels!!!

I told you I would find a picture of myself!!!
Well, here you go….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Your dog is guilty!!!
You need to throw "the good book" at her!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Randy, that angle really accentuates the colour of your eyes.

Eddie - Gideon means 'destroyer' if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you need to get rid of those flower bed you'll never get any shop time . got a beautiful home still cant see your face though


----------



## bandit571

That your picture, laying on the ground by that pile of dirt? Might need a longer handle, just to pick it up…


----------



## bandit571

Push….


----------



## DIYaholic

That was a good day….
My eyes are usually bloodshot!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That ain't my home….
That's me "hard at work"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, Gideon was the one who put out the fleece and the Lord kept it dry while the rest of the ground was wet with dew. If I recall correctly, he did this to test what it was that God was directing him to do.

Edit: yep, I had to look it up. Judges 6:36-40.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
No long handle required!
It has been proven many a time….
I'm an easy pick up!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, is that you, digging your own grave?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I will read about it and learn so that it will be more of a tool for me.

Just ate some of the best corned beef and cabbage I have ever made, even my wife agreed.

Dogs, you gotta love 'em. My 12 year old dog keeps peeing in the house. He's still my buddy. In high school my dog ate the entire binding off my trig book. We had to buy it from the school. I still have it, bound with duct tape now.

It's 34 deg. Outside right now. Perfect temp for keeping some beer cold to celebrate st paddy day!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I keep digging graves….
I've just been too busy to jump in!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea i remember now he was a destroyer a old *********************************** that was used to get their attention he was a fighter ,always liked Deborah in the book of Judges


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool, Eddie. I like the way you described him.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to get some green beer for st. Patrick s day ,just always wonder ed it would be better to celebrate on his birthday than the day he died but its the thought that counts


----------



## lightcs1776

Green beer is just wrong, St. Patty's Day or not. Quality beer is never green.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Our 10 year old dog has always been quiet. He would get up and bark at the door if someone was arriving, and that was it. Lately, he barks at any odd sound he hears outside, but doesn't bother to get up off his bed.
Just perks up his ears, give a half dozen woofs and then goes back to sleep.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Green beer is just wrong, but so is corned beef and cabbage. (sorry Bill)
About the only cabbage I like is in a good slaw on top of pulled pork.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 hes got cabin fever from all that snow ,its stressful on them when all the water hydrgens are covered with snow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the little one is the guilty one


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, corned beef and cabbage is awesome. A little butter, salt and pepper. Yum!

Nice looking pups, Eddie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Green beer is WRONG….
On soooo many levels!!!

Corned Beef & Cabbage is great stuff…
For one or so days a year!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall done got me hungry i got to find something to eat brb


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boxers?

I've always eaten the beef, but just started liking the cabbage in the last five years. I like it now. When I was a kid my 100% Ukrainian grandmother made Holubtsi which is a stuffed cabbage. I never ate the cabbage until now. Once I learned that the cabbage was ok at st paddys day, I figured I could eat it with the Holubtsi. Sandra, I can't stand slaw. It's too crunchy.


----------



## bandit571

Back bacon, some smashed taters( with chives) and a leaf of cabbage on top, tis the proper way.

Now, if you be from around these parts, then the corned beef BRISKET simmered all day long, boil the cabbage, onions, and maybe a few turnips in a big old pot. Combine the two on a big old plate, pour a pint of guiness Stout and have at it, now.

There was a scene from the Sharpe's series. Seems a fellow was flogged one morning. "Mister Sharpe'' gave the order to his men about what to give the poor flogged soldier;

"Brandy, half and half"

So, they gave the fella Brandy, about a pint, as it were. "Half in yer belly…..and half on yer back" so it goes…

Chris: go and look up any thing about Sharpe on youtube, Starting with Sharpe's Rilfes. Be good for a little late night entertaining….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not buying it, *Randy*. I still say the reason you won't show us a photo of you is because you're really a chick.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
I'm not a chick!

I could prove it with a selfie….
But this is a family site, so….


----------



## lightcs1776

PLEASE!!! No Selfies. We already had one NY politician go that route.

Bandit, I'll try to remember to take a look for the videos.

Edit: Found them. Over an hour long, so it won't be tonight. Family time before the work week. OK, I'll still be keeping an eye on this thread, but other than that it is family time.


----------



## superdav721

before









after


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Dave. That's going to bring you a lot of enjoyment in your work.


----------



## bandit571

For the question about handplanes, and Millers Falls planes









My three Millers Falls planes, L-R; M-F #8, a M-F made Dunlap #3 ( same as the #8) and a M-F #9


----------



## JL7

Very nice Dave…...that is a keeper….


----------



## JL7

My daughter and I - taken last night…....I shouldn't post it but this is the first time in 13 years I've worn a suit for a happy occasion…..and a few more that for less than happy reasons….










The wedding was in the warehouse district, and it was an old factory turned into an event center….pretty cool architecture…..


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Jeff.. you clean up pretty good


----------



## lightcs1776

Very sharp, Jeff. A suit isn't so bad … if you're getting paid for it. A wedding is a pretty good reason too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So what do the numbers mean?


----------



## JL7

Back in the day I had to wear the suit and tie for a living…....but have never been a suit and tie guy…...I hated it. Plus I'm color blind so can't match any dark colors….back when I was married, my wife would get a mean streak in her and purposely derail my wardrobe…....just pure evil, but funny now in retrospect…....

I search for a job that has a very casual dress code….....


----------



## lightcs1776

I wear a shirt and tie for work. However, I admit, it gets replaced with a t-shirt and jeans as soon as I walk through the door.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Looks like you are going to school on that "45"....

Jeff,
Great photo!!!
Looks like you both were having a good time.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Walmart greeters dress casually


----------



## superdav721

Bill Stanley had its numbering system most use today.
A #4 is a smoothing plane and a #8 would be a long joiner.
MF numbered them by how long they were. a #9 is nine inches long.


----------



## superdav721

Very nice Jeff……she is a keeper….


----------



## JL7

Bill….......not sure if you're taking about the photo, but those are words…..it actually says "let's get lost" and all the letters are different and one of them was held together with duct tape and in the same room was crystal chandeliers…...

Shabby chic?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you do clean up good ,beautiful girl you got there


----------



## JL7

Gary…..The new economy did away with the Walmart greeters…. What now??


----------



## bandit571

Stanley numbers for their planes went from a #1 up to the 600s ( bedrocks)

Millers falls' were based on the length of the plane itself, more or less. A #8 was about 8" long, and the #9 was at least 9" long. Then, you will see a #14, and it would be about 14" long, but it was the same size as a stanley #5.

Mainly just "model numbers" is what it amounts to. They had to cal each plane SOMETHING, I guess.

Then, you get into the "proper" names for planes.

Smoother: Does just that, used instead of sandpaper ( at least, I do) and is the LAST plane used
Fore or Jack : The first plane used on a piece of stock. Gets everything from rough sawn down to almost flat and smooth
Try: a bit longer than the fore planes, these were to get the board flat, as in tried & true. They ran about 18" long or so, about the same as a Stanley #6
Jointer( or Glue-ing): Works on the edges of stock, to get them straightened for glueing up panels. Some even use these to flatten large panel, and table tops. About the size of the Stanley#7 and #8s. 22-30" long.

A Block plane is used as a small smoother. Can be used to knock off a sharp edge on a board, trim a sawn edge flat, and a number of other small jobs.

Then you have them Molding planes like dave ( YOU SUCK!) has in their "kit", They merely replace ( or were replaced by) an electric routah, to make moldings.

Anything else??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Dave is right, she's a keeper….
Keeper away from the likes of us, err Marty!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I'm going to jump in on Bill's plane education. I have a #5 bailey and two off brand planes, one being a harbor freight 33 that I am trying to make usable. How much different is a #4 from a #5? I plan on doing all my board prep with hand planes and a thickness planer. I hope to get a #7 jointer soon, but am also wondering if a #4 would be a smart move even though I have a #5.

And Bandit, great, great information.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Jeff…. as a last resort, try learning this phrase before you go on your next interview

"Would you like fries with that?"

or

"Would you like to supersize that?"


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary…....now, that's some *GOOD *advice!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture Jeff, I presume she gets her good looks from her mother…

Good info Bandit - I reach for my block plane and #5 from time to time but don't really know how to use the other ones I have…. So I'm in the back of the class taking it all in.

And Dave - it's downright 'purdy', that thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, that was a great explanation. I had assumed that the numbers would mean the same thing across brands.

Sorry Jeff, I was referring to the numbering systems for the planes and not the photo.


----------



## superdav721

Chris watch this at about 3 minutes the planes start




The planes are grouped together
use them in the order they are shown.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This website is annoying me. Not you guys but how it's working right now.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening all….

Nice pic Jeff.

I saw the Sharpes rifles series Bandit. That was a good one.

If you ever have to do a Bonzai charge… Shout "the sword of The Lord, and of Gideon" and something amazing might happen.

The Craftsman saw is gone. I didn't even get half way through my sales schpeal and the guy said "I'll take it". Lugging it up the bulkhead steps wasn't much fun, but from there I used the tractor to load it into his truck. Guy is a retired bubble head and only lives ~5 miles away, and it turns out that my wife is aquatinted with his through work, so I said I'd come over and help him unload it. But he declined the offer and told me his wife would help him :^o. Lucky her.

Got started putting the trimming up the ceiling beam….

This is what it looks like now…










It should look nice when it's boxed in.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, could be …. don't know what adjective to use here….. How about being Randy's assistant. No ties there


----------



## bandit571

Ok, the smoother were just a shorter plane, BUT, you can set them up to take see-through shavings ( to show off, of course) but their main goal was just to smooth the surface of a board after all the other planes were done. The #3-#4s and such were not meant to be Jack planes/fore planes. They are too short in length. That Windsor #33 is a #3 sized plane, but with a mouth that is too big to be a decent smoother. It can, however, be converted to a Scrub Plane. Scrub planes were used to take BIG bites out of very rough sawn wood. And do it very fast. Stumpy made a scrub out of his #33, and so did I. Hungry, nasty little beast.

The Jack planes/ Fore planes were used to get a board almost flat, and almost smooth. Sometimes used instead of a scrub plane. They were used across the grain first, then at the diagonals. Then a few swipes with the grain. These were in the Stanley #5 range. There was a smaller jack, a 5-1/4 Junior jack, that was a little bit narrower than the #5. There was also a bigger jack, a "Super jack" aka #5-1/2 a little wider, and about an inch or so longer. Some used the super jack as a very large smoother.

While one could edge joint with a jack. the real jointers were at least 18" long, like a Stanley #6. I have one known as a DE6c. Stanley merely called these a small jointer. The biggie ones were in the 22" (#7s) and the #8 @24" long. They are also a bit wider than the #5s. The #8 used a 2-5/8" wide iron.

Wooden versions of these were even longer, i used to have a Stanley #33 trans. Plane. It was 30" long! And they made even longer ones.

#4 vs a #5? both use a 2" wide iron, the jack is about 2-4" longer. It will tend to skip over any low spots. Just the high points would be planed, until all were the same height. A #4 can get into a lot of areas a longer plane can't. Also a little easier to move around on a project.


----------



## JL7

Correct 74…....!

Bill….if you're using a Apple device like an iPad or iPhone…...never scroll away from your post until it is POSTED….if you do, it will keep posting each time you stop back…....


----------



## JL7

LMAO Gary…........Don't know what to say…..some think he's a girl??


----------



## JL7

Nice beam Matt…..been there done that…...ish….good work….


----------



## superdav721

Remember 
Coarse, medium and fine.
Jack, joiner and smooth
5, 8 and 4
Those are the same thing.
The Swartz has a great video and probably a book on it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good video Dave. Much better than Letterman's top 10.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You are way over qualified….
To be a greeter, a fry cook or my assistant.
Besides, with that suit and your mechanical abilities, I suggest….
Used car salesman!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Bandit. It's starting to sink in.

It must be a good night in Stumpyville - two or three topics going at once and I'm completely confused.


----------



## superdav721

still smiling 74


----------



## bandit571

Roy Underhill and Schwarz had a 30 minute show on the Woodwright's shop all about handplane essentials

They even tore an old #5 Jack plane down, sharpened the iron on a hand-powered grinder, sharpened it on a pair of stone, and put it right back to work.

There is just something about that "SCHWEEESH" sound of a sharp handplane in use….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Great pic of a handsome dad and his lovely daughter!


----------



## superdav721

Randy I had an afternoon with it. It has its ups and downs. I do believe I am going to like it.
There is as much setup as an electric wood tool.
Ahhhhh,...,.,.,...


----------



## superdav721

Watch it Andy his head will swell up as big as Randy's


----------



## superdav721

Off to the shop for a bowl of some Lane Limited lrp#6 in and Oscar 614…
That means I am headed for a smoke break


----------



## JL7

times up…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A protective parent….


----------



## lightcs1776

Good looking family, Jeff.

Dave, fantastic video. It really clears up my goal for finishing planes. I currently have some of your top ten, although only a 12" trisquare and limited on the planes.

Great information from you also, Bandit. I really appreciate the details you and Dave put in your posts about planes.

Here is what I am thinking. I can get a #7 jointer for $85 (sweetheart for $100, but I don't know if it is worth the price difference), then a #4 smoother. This would have never set for the long term with planes. Any thoughts?


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Yep


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for some sleep. Thanks for all the information on hand planes.


----------



## bandit571

If you already have a #5, then go for the #4. The #7? I have seen them for around $45 around these parts.

The "SW" was just made in the 1920s or so. Not a big deal if one has it on them. That Junior Jack i have, happens to have one. It was made as a "handyman's plane" and sometimes used in trade schools. Not really a "top-of-the-line" plane, but works very well, indeed.

Keep your eyes peeled, sometimes a Jointer will just show up…

I bought my #31 jointer ( 24' long, with a2-3/8" wide iron) for $15 at a yard sale… Seems to be ok…


----------



## superdav721

Jeff did I miss something?


----------



## JL7

Poof….


----------



## JL7

Everybody good?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit. I'll look for the #4 next, especially since I have cash on hand for one. I'm really enjoying the #5.


----------



## superdav721

One of the best resources I know.
http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/WoodHowTo/INDEXHowTo.htm
If you shop and wait you will find them at a descent price. If not here are some good retailers
Have your wallet ready

http://www.blumtool.com/pages/Antique%20bench%20planes.htm

http://www.oldtools.com/Stanley%20Tools.html

http://www.toolbazaar.co.uk/tools.asp

https://www.finetoolj.com/ftj.php/store/view/9


----------



## lightcs1776

Now I'm really going to bed. Night all.

And as soon as I get a chance tomorrow, I'll be going through those links Dave. I really appreciate it.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff are you drinking something other than tea?


----------



## DIYaholic

"Everybody good?"

Jeff,
I thought everyone knew….
I'm GREAT!!!


----------



## JL7

Just the tea Dave…...promise…


----------



## DIYaholic

News (weather) is being watched….
Sleep will then be required….

So on that note….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Chris: sent a PM to you.

Just happen to have a "spare"


----------



## Gene01

This was a chatty Sunday evening.
Over 100 posts in 8 hours. 
waaaay past my bedtime.
See ya'll tomorrow. 
Don't get pinched tomorrow.


----------



## KTMM

Top o the mornin to yah all.

Another day at the grind.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Lucas -
Quick hello this morning, off to work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chris*- While a #4 is for smoothing, I think a new hand tool user should learn to use card scrapers for their smoothing first. Once you learn to sharpen and use a scraper, you'll never use sandpaper again. A smoothing plane takes a little more skill (sharpening, tuning, paying attention to grain direction, etc) to get the smooth finish a scraper will give you. I'm not saying don't get a #4, I'm just saying you shouldn't neglect the scrapers!

That Harbor Freight #3 will never make a good smoother because the mouth is too wide. But you can sharpen the blade with a 3" radius and use it for a scrub plane. Scrub planes were used to remove a lot of stock fast for rough flattening and thicknessing. They were mostly used in Europe, the Americans used their #5 with a cambered iron for that job. But that would mean having a second #5 with a cambered iron, or a seperate iron to swap. I prefer to use a scrub. I made a video on how to turn a HF #33 into a scrub plane a long time ago. If you can stand the low quality, you can watch it here.


----------



## KTMM

I just ordered a work sharp 2000. I got the diamond kits for it also. After 2 days of sharpening carving tools by hand, I figured this would be a good choice for establishing the edges on new tools. That and I don't want to put those tools on a grinder…..


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM salting run is done….
I just love getting up & going out to play at 4:30am, when….
It's a balmy -7° out there!!!

Have a parking garage to clear of snow….
Then rebuild & deliver a sign, that I destroyed….
That SHOULD be my workday.

Right now though, I either need more coffee, a nap or both!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, I don't feel Irish…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Maybe you just need to shower….
With some "Irish Spring" soap, in order to feel Irish!!!

If you don't have "Irish Spring", at least shower….
Stumpy said you were offensive, so a shower should solve that!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I am sooooo glad the kids are going back to school today. 
The easiest part of the whole week was the day that Lucas visited. 
The rest of the week the kids occupied my time and I overdone it, multiple times. 
I don't remember the last time I took so many pain pills in one week. 
I capped off the week last night by having key lime pie and a half bottle of rum for dinner.

Well one of the grown sons moved out a few weeks ago. 
I did'nt mention it because after meeting the girl he was planning on moving in with, I figured he'd be back. 
Well he showed up yesterday, hat in hand, kicking at the ground where his eyes were looking, asking to move back in. 
I refused until he would look me in the eye and tell me what happened. 
I already knew, but wanted him to be man enough to tell me the truth. 
He is back home now and I hope he learned something from this experience.

So this got me thinking about my grown youngins. 
Growing up, it was my daughter I worried most about making her way in the world and not living under my roof until thirty. 
The funny thing is that she is the only one of the grown ones that now has y respect as a self sufficient adult. 
I'm really started to consider if a club over the head might knock some sense into the other three.

Well I gotta get more coffee and get to town. 
I need to get a tire fixed on Lisa's vehicle this morning and plan to be there when they open so I can hopefully get it done and get back in time to get something done today. 
Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, What you're smelling is the leprechauns @$$ you was playing with on post #55548, now go wash your hands…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. First work meeting in five minutes. I hate these as they never accomplish anything.

Bandit, responded back to you. Generous offer. Thanks.

Stumpy, I'm thinking of making a card scraper or two out of some sheet metal. Might make wood handles as well. I'd be very, very happy to give up sandpaper, except for sharpening plane irons. I'll give it up for plane irons eventually too, but any good sharpening system or stones are pricy. I saw your video on the HF 33. That's actually why I purchased it, as I initially figured it wouldn't even be worth the $10. Yep, I do get to watch your videos from time to time, just not as often as I would like.

Randy, I really didn't need to see that rainbow. Sure hope I can get that image out of my mind.

William, kids are an art, not a science, as I think you would agree. What works with one doesn't necessarily work with another. I must say, I like your approach with your boy, in terms of making him look you in the eye. Well done.

I best drag myself to this meeting. They do pay me, after all.


----------



## DS

Top o' the morning nubbers!

(I'm 1/4 Irish, though you couldn't tell it)

Had a busy weekend on the cnc build project. You can check it out here.

It's been beautiful weather here and continues to be nice out - my favorite time of the year.
Hope you all are faring well this glorious spring day.

(For those dealing with snow today, you have my condolences)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning DS…..


----------



## superdav721

DS had reply 55555!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, happy paddys day. Not a bit o' Irish in me. Lots of Ukrainian and Croatian though. I'm shooting for post #66666.

Good luck everyone! In whatever you do today!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Green!
Maybe I'm part Irish. Who knows? My family "tree" is a gnarled stump. The only Irish I'm sure is in me is Jamesons.
Got a slip in our rural mail box that says we have a package at the PO. Think I'll wait til later in the day, to avoid the school crosswalk speed zones. Slowing to 15 mph from 30 and maintaining it for 20 feet is such a hassle. 
Thinking I might start on a couple boxes to hold a six pack for my BIL. He brews and bottles beer in his basement. 
Anything to avoid starting on another Jewelry chest.


----------



## Gene01

You're late, Gary. It's all gone.
Bill, How devilish of you.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning and Happy St. Patty's to all,

Lucky for me, my wife was too tired to pull her usual St. Paddy's prank….. egg salad died green in my lunch box. It tastes good, but ya have to close your eyes when you eat it. Talk about green eggs and ham :^p

Hoping to fix my desk top PC today… pretty sure the graphics card failed…. wish me luck


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to you! (and the remainder of the day to meself, of course)

Tis a fine COLD, sunny day, it tis.

No Green Beer, but I do happen to have a fresh GREEN CAN of Vermont Mountain Dew sitting with me here at the desk.

Might finish up that chisel holder of a tray, today….

The Better Half picked up a bolt, with a washer on it, using the rear tire on the van. Amazing the old thing still holding air. It even has a lot of silver hairs sticking out of it, too. Might just have to replace it, come pay day. IF, that is, it will still stay up….have two work nights this week, before Pay Day. We'll see how the Luck'o the irish holds up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, A bigger bolt and some loctite and you'll be good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Takin' a sammich break then it's back to work. I'm trimmin' a house today, (baseboards and door casings) apparently they had some cheap press board (paper) trim in there and a couple of male dogs that felt the need to pi$$ on every corner. I seen some of the trim that they pulled out, it looked like a sponge…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## bandit571

Scary today, me boy-oh?


----------



## ssnvet

Shameless has paid us a visit. Take out the 'L' and you could be an Irish Jim :^) (James being pronounced Shames (two syllables) in the Emerald Isles.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin and Happy St. Patty's


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrads on the 555555 DS and the machine is getting closer to being a live ,im part Irish too we may be kin


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chris*- Pick up an old hand saw at a yard sale. They make great scrapers. Of course, you could just buy a set from Woodcraft. They even have them with different profiles which are really handy. You will need a burnisher. I suggest the Veritas scraper set. it comes with some scrapers, a nice holder (instead of wooden handles) and a burnisher that automatically sets the angle. It's well worth the investment.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the tip, Stumpy. I have a saw that I can't wait to get rid of, which should make a decent scraper or two. I'll take a look at the Veritas set, but to be honest, it will probably wait. I need to tone down purchases now that I have purchased everything my wife's lathe work.

Edit: looked at the Veritas set. Yep, it will have to wait, which is OK. Funny how something as seemingly simple as learning woodworking as a hobby can get expensive. Oh well, better than getting into trouble doing something stupid.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

any body got one of these , just looking for one but not sure how much a used one is worth

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-No-71-Type-7-Router-Plane-and-Accessories-NR-/231177841669?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d345ec05


----------



## DIYaholic

"....better than getting into trouble doing something stupid…."

Chris,
Waaaaaay to late for that sentiment…..
You already joined Lumberjocks & the band of misfits here in the Stumpy Lounge!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I've no idea on value.
Dave has one, so he'll know for sure!!!

Dave…
DAVE!
*DAVE!!!*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

"….better than getting into trouble doing something stupid…."

yep hes to far gone now ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, looks like the router plane Dave has on his top ten tools video.

Randy, anytime I think this place is nuts, I venture a look in the coffee lounge. I can get really, really aggravated at anti-gun threads, so I just don't participate. Obama, Obamacare, or other political issues - not going to touch them. Saw Stop - when did saw brands become a religion? Yep, this is the safest, most sane thread on the site.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave where you at , must be at work or forging around


----------



## lightcs1776

Might be too far gone now, but I think that is why you see a lot of older folks just getting into woodworking. It's hard to afford saws, planes, lathes etc. when the kids start coming. You either get into before the kids arrive or when they are getting ready to leave.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought this fitting for the "first" embedded video….


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool snow storm video. Looks just like it did here last week … nothing but white.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…..

Chris,
The video plays on my end.
I wonder if others will have a problem playing it???


----------



## lightcs1776

All I see is white space, but maybe it's just me. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie at most $50


----------



## ssnvet

If this is no longer Stumpy's gang, but now Stumpy's lounge….. then I want to be the piano man and you can all stuff bread in my jar :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they got it fixed , thats cool Randy 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/VbloXQeuNCc?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## superdav721

It aint working every where


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing on my Droid. I'll try it later on my laptop.


----------



## bandit571

"Works" here, must a computer thingy??


----------



## lightcs1776

Run, pushups and situps are done. Nope, you won't be seeing me fail the APFT. Never have, never will.


----------



## DIYaholic

Both vids work on my Microsoft Surface running Windows RT 8.1 and IE….


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, pulled up this site on my laptop, running Linux Mint 16. The videos appear without any issue. Must be a Droid issue. I know I don't get flash on my Droid since they decided to go with straight HTML5. I'd rather have both.


----------



## bandit571

Mine was WALK three miles….

Heel spurs gave me a "Profile" (permament) that said either walk it, or they supply a bike to ride. The were too cheap to pay for the bike, so….

Imagine some gimmpy, gray haired old fart, strutting along like the RSM in the British Army….minus the pace stick, of course. About 16 minutes for three miles…...


----------



## superdav721

No i posted a blog and enbeded my last video. It wouldn't show up and it looks like someone else had the same problem I had.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, I got one. $35 on fleabay about a year ago. NIB. It had never been used. Mine came in a Stanley cardboard box with the label on the end.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank yall i need one and ill keep a looking

im got windows xp and it went thur great video too Dave 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Q_c2LJl-Q64?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## lightcs1776

16 minutes for three mikes walking is recalling hauling. I do mytwo mile run in just a llittle less than 16 minutes. I also sport the gray hair too.


----------



## GaryC

Miserable day. Had to go to town to do taxes. Bummer…....


----------



## superdav721

Thanks for the plug Eddie.
That reminds me I need to order some more of those.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie the one in that video was a rusted piece of crap. I think I paid under 30 dollars and cleaned it up.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, We have video…..

Jeff, Break out the turntable and dust off the vinyl…..


----------



## GaryC

My youngest grandson called me and said he* needs* to come over this weekend and "dwive the twactor" Guess my weekend is planned


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds pretty serious Gary. I hope your grandson can get enough hours on that thing…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, Marty, something else that will encourage me to spend even more time here.

Gary, sounds awesome. And I bet it took you less than half a second to tell him you would be there.


----------



## bandit571

Did get a little bit done today ( after a bit of shipping stuff out) in the Dungeon Shop









Thinking of adding a handle of sorts, as this rests on a rebate on the side of the tote tray. Already filling up, imagine that one…


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice job, Bandit. I like seeing things organized.


----------



## bandit571

yep, a tray to hold a few of the longer chisels.

Last night, someone wanted to know which planes to get, to start out. Welll









A GOOD basic set would be these. The big one in back is a small jointer, aka #6

In front: that red one is a #5 Jack plane

A #4 smoother in the middle

And a small block plane

That is about all one really needs….

Of course, for those witth smaller hands









The long one being a Junior Jack plane, the next is a #3 smoother, and a simple block plane…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I am finding I love planes. My #5 is quiet and effective. I plane on a #7 in the not too distant future. Would y'all recommend a #6 or #7 for a jointer? I figured a #7 would be better when I get to the point that I can build dressers and blanket chests.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, this whole working thing is seriously impeding my LJ time! I completely missed my morning coffee.

I've been trying to get into a routine at work again which is a huge effort. Whatever is wrong with me has been wrong with me for 3 years and I eventually either have to go out on disability or find a way to earn my paycheque. My employer is fantastic and I do have a really good safety net in regards to disability, but I'm not there yet. I like the work, I like the people and I'm not ready to be done yet. In five years, I can walk away with a reduced pension and still be able to pick up work here and there if I wish.

Got home from work today, made supper and helped my son with his cub car. I've been in bed since.
One day at a time right?

Chris - woodworking is expensive???? (Don't' tell my husband)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Love the trays Bandit - my planes seem to have multiplied and I need to build something to keep them in.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, it sure is. I do appreciate the advice here that helps me keep the cost down. I will admit though, I will spend anything it takes to make sure Sherry has what she needs, or even what she doesn't need. I'm cheap when it comes to my stuff though. Maybe it's a guy thing, don't know.

Sandra, I give you a lot of credit, and respect. Some folks will stop working because of an ingrown toenail. Good for you for doing your best. Sadly, the other side disgraces those who really need the help. If you hit that point, be proud that you did it right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm- I missed the evening shift and the night shift hasn't punched in yet….

Hmmm- maybe a video is in order……

One of my favourite commercials as a kid:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg - how do you imbed the videos??


----------



## bandit571

Time to build a small chest to house them in, right?

Or, find an old Blanket chest, add a few trays and dividers to the insiide, and casters tto the bottom. Might need one sheet of plywood, that way.

Chris: in is up to you on a Jointer. I had a BIG #8c for awhile, it was just too big for what I do. Went through a few #6 planes, till I found one I liked to use. And got rid of the other three..

The difference between a #6 ( 18" long) and a #7( 22" long) is just in their length, they use the same width of cutter. The #8s are at 24" long, and have a whopping 1/4" wider cutter, and about 3 more pounds in weight. They weigh in at around 10 pounds!.

I do have a long jointer, though. It has a wood body to it, but all else is the same as an iron plane. Frog, adjusters, a tote and knob. It weighs about half what the #8 does. It also has the same width cutter as a #6 or #7. Much easier to move around in my cramped shop.

Your Care Package SHOULD be there on Wed> IF they keep the pony fed….


----------



## boxcarmarty

You got the youtube framework but not the video…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

what am I doing wrong? I copied the area for embedding on you tube and pasted it here….. I though that's how I was doing it before


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like the #7 will be a good choice for me. Once I have a #7, I hope to start looking into wooden planes on CL and garage sales, just for fun. I think it would be cool to have a set of wooden planes. A #8 will never be in my shop. It is just too much plane for anything I plan on doing.

I will admit, I'm pretty excited about the package. I really appreciate it. You may have already realized it, but I don't take help lightly. I've worked hard for what I have, and am proud of that. I understand very well what it takes to earn tools.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you should never ask what your doing wrong. You might get a lot of answers. Grin!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, bandit I'm 1/4 of the way there. And I have three of them I believe. I'm gonna look around and see if I can find more among my grandpas things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Share, embed, copy and paste…..

but it didn't work…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very true Chris, very true.

Meds have kicked in. Either that or someone has moved the keys around on my keyboard.

William - when it storms here in the winter all the kids pray for school to be cancelled and all the parents pray for school to be open.

Me and 14 year old daughter -
Me - Abby, I asked you to put a load of laundry in.
Abby - I did Mom, I swear
Me - well how come the clothes aren't washed?
Abby - oh, you wanted me to turn it on?

Bang my head on wall.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - the first time I got a package from an LJ, I almost cried (seriously).
To know that someone you may never meet sent you something just because is a wonderful feeling. Enjoy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess we're over our video limit for the day…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, you mean everyone else has the same issues with their kids as I do????


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dagnabit 74, you're gonna get the post all wet with that teary eyed crap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, My kids use to do that, so I gave them away…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you should have traded them for a boat that you could keep on the water instead of in the shop


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to dream of better days, Night All…..


----------



## DIYaholic

When trying to embed video….

You need to click on "share" 
Then click on "embed" 
Then check the "use old embed code"

Highlight the (blue) embed code, then copy
Then paste where you want the video.


----------



## bandit571

Wait until you add in…Grand BRATS to that picture..

And they wonder why what is left of me hair is GRAY>>>

Well, now, what shall I cobble up next…....maybe a pen to keep marty, or randy in??? Maybe just one big one, and sit back ( with a cold one) and watch the fun….


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Marty.

Good walk through, Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Dang it, speak of the ….and he shows up.

Marty! You need to send that 60 degree weather on over to here, tired of freezing my hind end off…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, by "cry" I meant clear my throat and pretend to stare out the window. (I think that's how guys cry)


----------



## DIYaholic

Push…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not that I'm a guy. Oh, you know what I mean….

Kids and I were talking the other day about how uncreative the 'f' word was. That people use it for a verb, adjective etc etc. So we decided we'd come up with a fun 'swear' word. They decided on Blubbershnoobit.

So Blubbershnoobit I'm tired.

G'night


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

just remember 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/bJ2w9PuIipc?version=3&hl=en_US

i did that what Randy said maybe all that snow has the cyber ports frozen

Bandit great tool chest


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra said the B word! I'm telling.

Tomorrow is my first day to do anything with wood in a week. Maybe I'll just clean up a little to be ready for an actual project that may be coming.

G'night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kids its a good thing we love em or maybe the long jail sentence has some thing to do with it 

good one Bill ''not the B word ''


----------



## gfadvm

TEST


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy partners,

Hauled out a sheet of 3/8 Luan and ripped two strips off of it at 12-13/16" for my blocked in beam trim. I can rip 8' max length on the TS, but I have to clear off the bench and move some junk to do so.

Got the strips primed and then dug out another short 1×6 fro my cut offs to fill out my cut list. I even joined the pine board with a hand plane, as I didn't want to put a lot of dust in the air with the paint drying.

Got the PC working again today, and decided to buy Windows 8.1 and a solid state hard drive to run it on. That should be a huge improvement over XP on an old IDE drive. This should help quell the little Indians, who have been arguin over my wife's laptop to get their homework done since the desktop croaked.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice one Andy… Once upon a time I was on "stowaway" liberty and hopped a train from Faslain to Edinburgh with a shipmate to see the sights. Turned out we had just missed the Royal Military Tattoo at Edinburgh Castle by a few days. Sure wish I could have seen that.


----------



## DIYaholic

A cold night here….
Forecasted low of -8°….
NO SNOW predicted….
I'm sleeping in!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just wanted to stop in and say hi. It's been a crazy month and I've been able to get on late at night. Sorry I've missed u guys. If any ones on I'm at work now so I'll be checking in sporadically. [email protected]


----------



## DS

Wow! I didn't even notice post #55555.

I just posted about the blog on my way out the door this morning. Only just now saw the replies regarding the slightly significant though superfluous posting number.

Y'all might not see me post as much as I used to, but I rarely miss a day to get some yucks from reading the stumpy lounge posts.


----------



## Doe

Did everyone see this one: Scrap Wood Desk for $3.18 ? If not, pee first.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Doe, that was great. Poor guy should have put some radios on it though. Then he wouldn't need any dolies to cover the holes.

Morning everyone.


----------



## superdav721

Doe I needed that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning my love. 
I need you so bad. 
I have to taste you on my tongue, on my lips. 
I need to smell your sweet aroma in the air as I move in close to take in the pleasure that comes from you being mine. 
You are my ecstasy. 
You move me like nobody else can. 
I love you coffee.


----------



## superdav721

William I was almost worried about you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all. 
I got zero done yesterday, my first day back in the shop without kids.

I was doing good. 
I made a real nice, interesting bowl out of butternut. 
It had voids where a knot was. 
It had a beautiful flame pattern around the edges of where that knot was. 
It turned nicely. 
It sanded up smooth as silk. 
It was stunning. 
Then it blew into about six pieces while I was trying to buff the wax I had out on it. 
I think the paper towel I was using as a buffer caught on an unseen hairline crack or something. 
Anyway, it happens sometimes. 
I thought about gluing it back together. 
It was like a jigsaw puzzle that was missing a few pieces though. 
Better luck next time I guess.

I hope ya'll have a great day out there. 
Take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No worries Dave. 
No sanity here. 
Nope. 
Not today. 
Not tomorrow. 
Not ever. 
Thanks for caring though.


----------



## superdav721

Yep
the jury is still out!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, William, as was getting ready to run away for a moment. Far away. But, since your poetic words were about coffee, it's all good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the oatmeal cookies…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning…
Greg,
DS,
Doe,
Chris,
Dave,
William,
& to all my Nubber friends.

Felt good to sleep in….
Now I need a nap!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh…..
& a good morning to you too, Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew, You almost included me in that greeting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' out to finish the trim job today, also have to hang an interior door…..

BRB…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning gang…. I think the LJ sight just killed my puter (posting with iPad now)

Not good at all


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Doe, that was hilarious. My wife's comments are a bit more succinct. "That's nice, What is it." Or, "You spent a week working on THAT?"

Randy, That's the first time anyone has explained that process so that my old brain could comprehend. Thanks.

Been watching the coverage of the disappearing airliner. They've interviewed a bunch of "experts" but not the two that could have definitively answered their questions. Sculley and Mulder.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Glad I was able to cram a little knowledge into your grey matter!

I agree, The $3.18 Desk was a hilarious post.

I've got things to do….
Places to go….
& even more things to put off!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Hey


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey - late lunch at home.

Toast with PB and banana sounds good.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ye….

Cleaned a couple "small" chisels up, and found out one was real sharp!









Sharp enough that I didn't feel it cut the back of my finger, too.


----------



## Gene01

Test





HEY!!! It works. Randy, my matter is still absorbent. Thanks again.
Now, can you tell me how to down load the video to my laptop so it can be accessed when I'm out of wifi range?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a question.

A couple of my buddies here will attest the the fact that I'm not normally scared of anything. 
I do things in the shop that border on the edge of insanity sometimes. 
So here is my question. 
Does anyone else have one particular router bit that just scares the living crap out of them?

I bought this lock miter bit a couple of years ago. 
Every few months I'll pull it out, determined to make it work for some project I'm doing. 
Something always goes wrong with it though that just about makes me crap my britches. 
As it went today. 
It snatched the wood clean out of my hands, drove a large splinter deep into the palm of my hand, and slung my carefully milled board across the shop. 
I'm working on a box for a friend. 
I am seriously considering throwing this thirty dollar bit in the trash just to keep myself from trying it ever again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all,

Went out this morning to try and get a piece for my new bandsaw welded. The guy thought he could but it must be some strange alloy from Taiwan and it wouldn't work.

Asked my dad if he had any more of grandpas old planes and this is what he found. He also thinks there is a really long wood one around but couldn't find it yet. One is a Bailey #5 and the wood one says Ohio on it but I can't see a number. Both a little rusty but not too much. Probably haven't been used in at least 40 years.


----------



## superdav721

William have you knocked it out of round and its DANGEROUS.


----------



## superdav721

Bill I am drooling.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Both look like users to me. Little bit of clean up on the Bailey, and a sharpened iron. The wood bodied one was called a Transitional. Carpenters like the light weight, and wod on wood feel. Check the sole on it, as these would wear quite a bit. Also, although these two use the same width cutters, they won't inter-change. Both planes are considered Jack planes.

Looks good…


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, Bill here. I have a lock miter bit that I've used one time for one project. Not since. I prefer other methods. I pick up that thing and think of how heavy it is and what would happen if something went wrong. I felt a little like that the first time I used my rail and stile set, but it worked so smooth that the feeling went away.

Dave, what are you drooling about. Planes in general or something specific. Mod you know anything about the Ohio one?


----------



## bandit571

Going to be one of them days

PUSH!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ate lunch at my desk again. It's the only way I can justify checking in here from time to time.

Nice couple of planes, Bill. Even better when they come from a grandparent. Before long you will have a wall full of them. Just ask Dave and Bandit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It isn't out of round. 
It is a big bit that takes a big bite. 
I think my problem is coming in with my own nervousness. 
I've never used a bit this big. 
I do notice burn marks on what is done. 
This suggests to me that maybe I'm moving too slow with it. 
I just don't understand why this particular bit causes me so much anxiety.

Speaking of hand planes. 
Here is my latest acquisition.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool acquisition, William. Personally, if a tool makes you nervous it isn't safe to use it. A healthy dose of respect is good, but nervousness tends to lead to problems, IMO.


----------



## JL7

That's some scary stuff William…...sounds a lot like Andy's little episode a month or so ago…...

Glad you kept all your fingers.

I think having a fear of fast spinning carbide is good, as you need to be vigilant…..in this case William, maybe you want 2 fence settings so you dona't take such a big cut….

Nice looking transitional there also…...

Got a good laugh out of desk post Doe…...kind of hits home for most folks….


----------



## JL7

Another thought William…...seems like a coping sled would be a good idea with that lock miter, or least some push blocks…..


----------



## bandit571

Wood bodied Trans. planes do clean up nicely, though









Picked this up at a yard sale couple of years ago, for a $1….









This was a Stanley#33 @ 30" long. Iron was 2-5/8"wide. Sold to a fella in Honolulu, HI area.









"Docked" behind the USS Enterprize aka Stanley #8c, is a Stanley #129 try plane. Both were getting new handles at the time.









The current wodie in the shop, is a bit shy. The Stanley #31 in in the bottom of the tool chest, trying to hide it's 24" long self. It is the most expensive of the trans. planes @ $15….

Biggest thing is the soles will wear on these planes. Simple fix, though. Tune up that #5 and give that wooden sole a few light swipes. Use a straightedge to check for flat. A square comes in handy as well, to check that the sole is square to the body…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shop is officially rearranged and mostly put back together. Now the dust collection has to be reinstalled, ducts run, machines hooked up, some various tool stands made, new lighting installed and half a billion other things before filming on Thursday…


----------



## Gene01

William,
Take your pieces to the table or chop saw and cut a 45 on the ends. Bit won't need to hog as much.
Cut about an 1/8th+ short of the end. This leaves enough flat to ride on the router table fence for the face cut cut and be more stable for the face out cut.
This will make the bit happier and you, safer.
Also, Make sure the bit is sharp and of good quality. I had a Yonico (CHEEEEEP) that was pure trash. Freud is my choice, now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice fellas.

I think I forgot before starting this project for a buddy just how much I FREAKING HATE MAKING SMALL BOXES.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has OCD!!!!
and yall got the plane flu!!!
baaaaaahhhhhahahahahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Dave needs to start forging some of these









Yep, both were FORGED, and that flat chisel even has a laminate blade. Up to it, Dave????









Maybe get William to turn the handles for you???


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Mid-afternoon….

I slept in….
started my "day job" around 11:30am….
4 hours later, and I'm calling it a day!!!

Got some bills to pay….
Also need to put together a "lesson plan"....
Gotta teach some old geezer….
How to download videos!!! ;^)

William,
Sorry about the splinter!
Glad it wasn't worse!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I learned something new today….
YouTube won't allow downloading of videos!!! ;^(


----------



## superdav721

Bandit if I only had the steel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I sent you a PM….
All this talk of planes is stirring the WW gods!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I had a line on a few planes….









I called but there is someone looking at them as I type!!!
If he doesn't buy, I may be able to get them….


----------



## Momcanfixit

The plane flu has spread….

So William got a splinter
Bandit got a slice
and last night I somehow managed to spray WD40 directly into my son's eye.

He ALWAYS has safety goggles on in the shop. We had come back into the house and decided to put a drop of WD40 on each wheel of his Cub car. I was putting in the little red wand into the sprayer, he zigged, I zagged, and as I pushed in the wand it gave a shot…

Up to the bathroom, put him on his knees next to the tub and rinsed out his eyes for 15 minutes. Hubby looked up the safety info online. Scared him more than anything. That's how quick an accident happens.

William - I'm perhaps more superstitious than some. THROW THE DANGED THING OUT.

Hysterical story with the desk. Love it.


----------



## superdav721

Randy drive over there and get them.


----------



## superdav721

have you left yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/city-of-halifax/hand-plane/575162587?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Holy CRAP - how much did you pay for your 45 Dave……. This was just listed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,

I couldn't just rush over….
Three hours, one way!!!

I called & someone was there looking at them.
Seller said they would call me back if they did not sell.
I'm not holding my breath!!! ;^(

I saw the add this morning and I didn't jump on it….
because it was listed at $2000.00 & not the current $200.00 price point.


----------



## Gene01

Not bad, *74*. Especially if you get that bell in the deal.
Heck, you pay a lot more for the router bits to do that 45's job.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, looks like Randy's got the bug (good for you, Randy), but not the planes … yet (Bad for you, Randy). And Sandra may enduup with the deal of a lifetime for a #45, although I don't know how Canadian dollars equate to American these days.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Not so much the "hand plane bug"....
Craigslist fever perhaps!!!

After learning from Dave's "45" experience, I was pretty sure there was a deal there.
I hate to miss out on a great CL score!!!
I check CL 5 times a day….
Looking for things I would like, but don't necessarily have to have.
As is the case with this hand plane selection.
When a deal (read: steal) shows up, I pounce!!!
That is how I have outfitted most of my Lair!!!

I need to put on some clothes….
I have darts tonight!!!


----------



## Doe

Sandra, IT'S GOT A BOX!!! I'm a total sucker for anything in a box. I want it. When's the next flight?


----------



## lightcs1776

I know what you mean, Randy. I have a shortcut to CL on my phone. Unfortunately CL generally stinks over here. The prices are nuts. There's a Delta saw from 1944 (per the serial number) although it's listed as a 1950's saw. It is full of rust and wouldn't be worth the $300 being asked if it were spotless.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
CL is OK here. There are always the crazy sellers, but I've done well.

The vehicle has warmed up….
One errand, then darts….

Y'all have fun tonight….
I know that I will!!!

TTFN….


----------



## bandit571

had to call off from work tonight

That rear tire, with the 12mm bolt AND washer stuck into it

Also has the belts inside all bunched to one side.

Makes the backend of the van waddle going down the street

Don't have a spare tire for the van, either

Figured it was UNSAFE to try to drive it to work. 16miles one way, on State Highways @55mph. Be my Irish Luck that tire would blow out about halfway there…

So, thurs, being PayDay, i will get a used tire for that van. If it looks better than either of the two on the front, the used one will go there, the worse up front will go to the rear….HAAARCH!


----------



## bandit571

Drank a bit of Brandy last night, to honor St. Patrick of course. The way me luck has been, I didn't drink enough to cause a hangover…..

Picked up the two "Small" chisels today, one of them bit my finger.

And now, that tire…..

Tis a hard enough a road to follow, without these distractions a-showing up….BEGORAH!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like a pain in the wallet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'd say give it a toss up north, but I already have one. It can be a bit scary, I turn my speed down a hair and use hold downs for my workpiece when I push it thru. Oh, and take smaller bites…..

I'm up here north of no man's land in VT looking at 3 planes. Some guy had a 45, 46, and 55 for sale up here on CL and some dummy is on the phone while I'm looking to buy them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the call today to officially return to work monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greg has a new toy…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice fence, Greg!

Marry, that was hilarious.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra that is a fair price for the condition it is in.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heck, maybe I should just restore the ones I have first…..


----------



## superdav721

I just went and did a quick count in the shop.
I have 60 users and a few needing attention.
I do not have a problem.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, You need an airport to park all of those planes…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, are you sure that isn't a problem? Perhaps you need a planes anonomous group


----------



## bandit571

Head count at the Dungeon Shop show 24 planes, all users. Do have one due for arrival next monday….

Nope, no problem here….


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy needs to leave me alone in his shop with all those woodie molding planes he has hanging all over his shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll distract him for ya…..

HEY STUMPY, COME HERE AND CHECK THIS OUT…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Admitting you have a problem is the first step.
Chris and Bill - I was duly warned……..


----------



## superdav721

Oh my!


----------



## bandit571

Why do I have just 24 planes? Because I went through that 12 step program, twice…..









This is just the half that didn't hide in the Tool Chest….


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I never understood women who got all excited about a flipping' purse. Who in their right mind would pay hundreds of dollars for a PURSE?? Or shoes - really? What makes a pair of shoes worth $400.00???
But with planes - I get it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like you're gonna need another freezer soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are there very many people that buy high dollar new planes? Seems like most I've heard of buy old ones and restore them. Why not? It's not like the technology has changed much.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I am a little upset this evening.
I love my Ridgid tools.
They have never let me down.
As an added bonus, the lifetime warranty I am told is something they stand behind.
Of course, I've never had a need to actually try to use the warranty, until today.

I've noticed a few times in the past that my Ridgid 13" planer would "skip" sometimes.
When planing, it would sometimes sound like a chain jumping a link on a bicycle, the board would stop for w split second while the blades kept going, and this would leave an ugly line in the board where it occured.
I visited this problem a while back by cleaning the rubber on the rollers and doing a thorough cleaning and waxing of the bed, only to have it return way too soon in my opinion.
So I started looking around to see if I could find any other issues.
I figured out that the rollers are indeed chain driven, and the chain was so loose that I could move a couple of links over by hand.
Looking around to what could have caused this, as I think it would have done this from day one if it had always been this loose, I noticed that all the roller bearings have no play at all in them at all, except for the one closest to where the chain links in the whole system, which has about an eighth of an inch of play in all directions.
Now this planer is about a year old, still using the original blades, with about 10-20 hours on it MAX.
So, since it does have the lifetime warranty, I unbolted it from the stand and took it on down to the local Home Depot.

I am now told the "if it is covered under warranty" I should get it back in about two to three weeks.
So I asked why it wouldn't be covered.
I was told that Ridgid decides if something is covered, or listed as "normal wear and tear".
Let's see, about a year old, ten to twenty hours (TOPS) run time on the machine,and it has one bad bearing and way too loose chains. 
Hell no, that is not normal wear and tear.
So, ANYWAY, now all I can do is wait and see what they hear back from Ridgid. 
Then I gotta hope that the parts can be gotten quickly and it can be fixed easily.
I was planning on starting a project for which I need my planer.

I would tell how I really feel, 
But I don't think screaming obscenities on this site will help matters any.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh I think there are Bill - you may NOT want to check out the hand plane of your dreams thread…


----------



## lightcs1776

I have a new goal … to have as many plane as y'all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening , man yall been doing a lot of jabbering

glad all still got their finger

William you really need to cut the speed down and you know what the doctor said aboult that lrelationship your in 

yep plane junkies , but then i like em too but still like the power tools


----------



## JL7

Am I on the wrong thread?


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - hang tight!! I brought my planer in for service also. The people at HD knew NOTHING about the warranty. 
I called the Ridgid number directly and they told me where to take it. (it wasn't HD) and I had no problem whatsoever. I was impatient waiting for it, but it cost me exactly NOTHING. I had spoken with the guy who was going to do the service, and told him about the bolts and that I was trying to flip the blades.

He could have just removed the bolts, but he also flipped the blades.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And when I dropped my planer off at the machine shop, the lady who ran the place was very nice so I asked her about the warranty work they did for Ridgid. She said they don't get many larger tools at all, mostly batteries and chargers.

So I strongly suspect that whoever was yapping at you from HD didn't know what he/she was talking about.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill stay away from HAND PLANE OF YOUR DREAMS thread those guys are plane nut , look what happen to stumpy ,every time i go there i want one


----------



## JL7

Had to visit CL myself today thinking I would find a deal on Stanley 45….....nothing doing.

Found this though…..pretty good price for an Incra LS/TS and only 2 miles from home…..

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tld/4381050207.html


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit what has become of Berta ? hardly ever see him over there on HPOYD pray he ok


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff cant go wrong with Incras stuff wish they were closer i would be on it too


----------



## JL7

I already got one Eddie…..I'd pick it up for you, but the shipping would probably be spendy…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice fence…


----------



## superdav721

Bill these are some very good planes.
http://www.woodcraft.com/category/5/1002115/2021170/WoodRiver%20V3%20Bench%20Hand%20Planes.aspx


----------



## bandit571

Bertha seems to be buried to his eyeballs in work. And a few other issues going on.. He's doing alright, though. He WILL pop inover there now and then, about once a month….

On another site they have both a L-N cheerleading section, AND a L-V one. Do NOT, ever dis on either brand other there, unless you want howled at. It is a sure bet over there, that any "What plane should I buy to start out with…" question, there will be at least three out of the first 6 replies telling them to go buy either an L-N plane, or the Veritas version.

For what they spend on ONE plane over there, i can go out and buy…...maybe 10 planes…


----------



## superdav721

I am really thinking about getting this plane.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff cant go wrong with Incras stuff you could use that with all the intercuts you do

thanks Jeff but i have a stopsaw coming and hope its got decent fence but now i think i should get the 52 inch in stead of the 36 but then i would have to pull a Stumpy and rearrange it all over again in the shop and may still do it the sale dont end till the end of the month and i aint put the trigger on the order in yet


----------



## gfadvm

William, I was told that Ridgid tools should be taken to an "authorized service center" not to HD.

"Yer gonna need another freezer" ROFLMAO Bill!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree Bandit. While I tend to fall into the 'more money than brains' category, tool snobbery makes me ill.
I've learned more about how a plane works by taking a few apart and tuning them up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Are you still with us William?


----------



## superdav721

Now you want my dream plane.









SANDUSKY Ebony Presentation Plow Plane by J. LEAMY Complete with Set of SANDUSKY Irons 
$10,000.00


----------



## Momcanfixit

STOP it Dave, you're scaring me…..


----------



## superdav721

Bill the reason we all hunt the older planes is that they were made to last in a period when that meant something.
pre wwII almost always is a good product if from a reputable vendor, Stanley, Ohio, and any of the big names. 
Now to get the quality you really have to spend money. And that is where the snobbery comes in.
To me if you find a tool that does the job for you then use it to its utmost and who cares what Sam snob thinks about it.
My Montgomery 45 video has made some of the Stanley folks mad at me. I knew it would but I am proud of my find and what it cost me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Next thing you know you'll be wearing a tweed jacket with leather elbows and getting all snotty


----------



## superdav721

Sandra it was made to be looked at and not used.
If I had money and was a fool.
Well I am a fool but have no money.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The first plane I took apart and cleaned up was like the first piece of lumber I watched go through the power planer. From blah to wow!


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, yes, there are expensive planes. I look over at the LN, LV, and Woodriver planes and just can't think of a reason a plane like that would make my meager work any better than an older used Stanley plane. Yes, they are certainly in a higher class, but it doesn't float my boat. But, that's just me. I do, however, go look at the hand plane of your dreams thread and love to window shop. The Wood River #7 is $300, but free to look at - grin! I also would never buy I plane, or much of anything else, woodworking related or otherwise, unless I was going to use it. I'm not a collector of anything. That's why I love seeing y'all posting pictures of planes you actually use. Those are very cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just razzing ya….


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I've heard a lot about the Incra fence. $200 would be a great deal for someone in your area. They have (or had) a beisemeyer fence here for $150, but you would still need another $100+ for the rails.

Edit: By the way, Dave, I would have no problem if you bought that plane. I'd wonder what you were thinking, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm in and out Sandra.

I guess I should have talked to you guys before I dropped it off at Home Depot today.
They have it now.
If I don't get satisfactory results, I guess that means I need to call Ridgid directly.

Things like this aggrevate me so much because I'm an ex-mechanic.
They make it sound so complex.
I looked at the repair before I loaded it to take it in.
If they would give me the parts and tell me I won't void the warranty, I could fix it myself in ten minutes, not counting the time it takes to remove four bolts and pull the plastic cover up off of it.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, they make it complicated because many of the folks (not all) who work there don't have a clue. When you do find someone who knows what they are talking about, they usually don't stay long.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I have that same Incra fence and LOVE it, 
Almost as much as I love my coffee.

Get it set up right and you can easily make microscopic adjustments.
Pull the handle up and then back one notch and rotate the wheel one way to go towards the blade, the opposite way to go away from it. Each click you feel is 1/100th of an inch.
Set the steel rule on it once and never take a tape measure to your saw again to set up your rip measurement.

I also have an Incra sled, but I am not quite as in love with it.
I prefer my Osbourne miter gauge.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: check your mailbox tomorrow…..Both items in the box Should be ready to go…

Saw a Bluegrass 21" plane go on feebay today…...$30.99+$18 for shipping. I bid $14 on the rusty, beat up old plane, as my limit. It is an inch shorter than most #7 ( red flag #1) the lever cap was all chipped up on the edge(Red Flag #2) and the Japanning was almost ….gone from rust ((third strike) So it would have taken a lot to get back in order to use. Hope whomever bought, has fun….

I do have a Wood River #4 V3.. Not that bad a plane, and can do about everything my Millers Falls #9 can do. It just did it right out of the mailing box. At the time, they were about $140, since then, the price has dropped abit. It is a Bedrock design plane, whereas the M-F #9 is "Bailey" design ( with Millers Falls improvements) That's about all there is..


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - the service centre I went to used HD as a waypoint basically. So I assume that HD will be sending it to the nearest service centre. You might want to call Ridgid to check. Maybe tomorrow though


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Sandra.
I was told by the guys at Home Depot that they would have to call Ridgid, then it would be handled one of four ways.
1. If not covered under warranty (normal wear and tear) they would call and I would have to pick it up, unfixed.
2. Ridgid would allow them to fix it and send them parts.
3. Ridgid would have them ship it to the nearest authorized service center.
4. Ridgid would credit it out and they'd give me a new one.
Actually, any but the #1 option is fine with me. I just want my tool fixed. 
Worst case scenerio, they take their sweet time. Actually, if I just MUST do something that can't be accomplished with hand planes before they are done with it, I'll have to visit a friend who has my old planer. It is a noisy old Ryobi, but will get the job done.
If that happens, it gives me an excuse to visit a friend I've been wanting to visit anyway.
The only problem there would be justifying to the missus about spending gas money we don't actually have at the moment.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well my fingers are crossed.

Past my bedtime… g'night folks


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll be looking for the mail as soon as I get home from work, Bandit. In fact, maybe I should take the day off just to watch the mailbox? By the way, bid on a #7 yesterday. Someone bid a dollar more this morning and that was it for me. I won't do the bidding war thing.

William, patience is not one of my strong points when waiting for a tool. Hope your better at it than I am.

Night Sandra.

Good night everyone else. I'm actually going to get to sleep early tonight. And by early, I mean before 11:30 Eastern time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I'm glad you enjoyed that.

Dave I completely agree. While I do like a new tool as much as the next guy, I'm just as excited about a new to me tool that works just as good as it did when new. I bought an old grizzly jointer that is ugly, but works great. I really can't imagine how a new one with some fancy cutter head could do any better than the results I get. I would like to rehab all my grandpas old planes and get them working, but I'd don't see myself using them a lot. I don't have the time. Especially to work on stuff that I may be selling. The people that I make stuff for don't want to pay a lot more for it just to say that it was hand planed, or do they. I will reserve the new found skill for my own stuff.

What's interesting to me is that my grandpa was no woodworker. He was an autobody guy, but I guess in his day and age he did what he had to do. He had a house he had to work on so he had the tools he needed. Grandpa was a POW in Germany for several years and after he was liberated bought a house and land in the country and retired there years later. I have built my home on that land.

I hope my dad can find that long wood jointer!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night.


----------



## GaryC

Ordered some Texas Ebony. Now I have something to be excited about


----------



## superdav721

Bill that was a wonderful story. You will find that the little jobs are much easier just to pick up a plane.
There fun.
William I hope it works out in a speedy manner.
Gary I love that stuff. I use it for pegs.


----------



## ssnvet

This is what I've been up to….



















And to think, all this started because I wanted to re-hang my air filter to isolate it's vibration.


----------



## superdav721

Go Matt Go
Dewalt green!


----------



## ssnvet

No Dave, Martha Stewart


----------



## bandit571

Later this week, there will be a Stanley Victor #1104 showing up at my doorstep, Might be just rusty enough to keep me happy for a day, maybe two…..

Now, where did that can of Colonial Red take off to…..


----------



## JL7

Well Matt, let's hope that air cleaner don't vibrate after all that…..


----------



## ssnvet

I keep going back and forth between (1) hanging it from thick rubber bungee cords and (2) making some kind of foam isolated mount (like a motor mount).


----------



## bandit571

Use the mounts like on a sub??


----------



## JL7

I vote bungees…....could probably get away with one on each end….....and cheap!


----------



## ssnvet

We had lots of them, that's for sure. Big sound mounts for huge pumps.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, hire Jeff to come hold it up. He needs a job that doesn't require a suit and tie


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the plug Gary and vote of confidence…...


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I try hard to take care of my buds


----------



## KTMM

Sorry, I've been out. Working the past two days, I have a "vacation" planned for this coming weekend. We're going to Gulf Shores, AL. Note here that this is the first time in 15+ years, I've been there, and also, the first time since getting married that we've had the money to do this. Added to this is the fact that my wife's boss is renting us a condo for a steal…..

Ok, so on to the LV thing and tool snobbery. The majority of the tools I've shown off are from L/V. If I went into detail on all that and how it came to be, just understand that I didn't go out and buy them. They are all payback from a lot of work I did for a much wealthier friend of mine.

I don't count myself as a tool snob. I have owned a TORMEK, an INCRA, a PATTERNMAKERS TOOLCHEST, etc. These are all in good homes and being used daily now. I even sold a lot of PLANES that are in constant use. I helped out some friends and they helped me out, that's just how I am.

I won't ever tell you a tool is crap unless I've put my hands on it and know this to be completely true. I've learned that not all tools are meant for me. With that in mind, I'm still having some issues with that L/V #4, but admittedly I haven't put the time into it that I would like to. One of my favorite planes up until this point was a Miller falls #8. I believe it was anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

76 posts….
Hope I can stay awake long enough to read them all…


----------



## DIYaholic

Made it through them all…
Without passing out!!!

You folks sure are a chatty bunch….
You would think this is a knitting club or hair salon!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

As much as I enjoy being alone with my thoughts….
It's scary!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where is everyone???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Lucas - I don't think any particular tool makes one a snob, it's the attitude that sometimes goes with it.
I am now the proud owner of a Festool sander and in 2-3 years I hope to have a 3hp Sawstop. 
In some circles that would immediately make me 'uppity'. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion but to that I say


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Marty, everyone else.

Bill, I love hearing about folk's time in service. Thanks for sharing about your granddad.

Lucas, there's nothing wrong with owning nice, expensive planes. Those that give someone a hard time are probably jealous. No need to explain to folks how you got them. You earned it, you decide how to spend it ( or in your case you were paid in planes). It just isn't something that makes a difference for me, just like fancy cars. Although I do have a soft spot for the '65 mustang and old trucks. Enjoy your vacation. We did something similar last year, first time since kids (oldest is 21), and wanted to do something nice after a year of deployment. Maybe you'll get a chance to go ocean fishing.

So, Jeff can put the suit away for a while? Good for him.

Nice job on the ceiling, Matt. However, I would have let everyone think it was John deer green. Martha Stuart green just doesn't sound as nice - grin.


----------



## lightcs1776

Flo!!! I used to love Mel's Dinner.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yea, and since I'm Flo this morning, who wants coffee?


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll have a cup! Just let me finish this one first.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning people & Marty,

I'll take a coffee & an omelet….
Can I put in my order for lunch???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. No coffee for me. Il have cinnamon buns and ovaltine.


----------



## lightcs1776

No mail before work. You would think they could deliver it early just this once …


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think every time a news person puts out another baseless theory about that missing airliner, somewhere in heaven Walter Cronkite punches an angel.

*Looks like I missed a great evening! Now that nobody is talking about it anymore, I'll give my opinion on the hand plane discussion…*

I have more than a hundred, or at least I did until I gave a bunch to Mustache Mike. I'm out of room and really don't need ten Stanley #4's. My favorites to use regularly are my Stanley #3, #4, #4.5, #6, #7, my old wood bodies #8, my regular and low angle block planes, my low angle Jack plane, my #40 scrub plane, my router planes and my shoulder planes. Occasionally I like to use my wood bodied molding planes and my various Stanley combination planes (#45, 46, 47, etc) I have a set of old school wood bodied German planes that are fun to use too. But I really like to collect antique molding planes, especially from the 1700's.

Why spend the extra for LV or LN? Because a hand plane is a delicate tool. Most have to be absolutely accurate and remove a very fine shaving. Precision really matters, especially with smoothing and shoulder planes. And that kind of precision costs a lot of money. A Stanley will do a nice job if it's in like new condition, especially the Bedrock models. But if you did a side by side comparison, you'd see the difference. Modern machining and materials, thicker, more durable irons that can be sharpened much finer than the old ones, it all adds up to a tool that is a real pleasure to use.

That said, I don't own any LN or LV planes. They are more money than I want to invest right now. But I understand why others do spend the money. It's like a table saw, you can get by with a little bench top Ryobi, but it won't come close to that high end cabinet saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's Stumpy for ya….
A day late & several dollars short.
Or is that he is just SHORT???

I needs to go earn my keep.
TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, here is my take away from what you said. High end planes are cool, but not necessary if the current plane is well tunes and sharp. A woodworker, at least one just in it as a hobby (my interpretation, of course) can make great use out of 1/2 dozen to ten planes, after which it is just icing on the cake.

The last take away is also my opinion. it would be really cool tospend a few days llooking through your shop to enjoy seeing all the great old tools.

Please, feel free to correct me if I have it totally screwed up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That's about right, Chris. Woodworkers made some amazing furniture for centuries before the advent of modern precision tools. It's just a matter of a little more fussing with them. A LN plane will get sharper and stay sharper longer. But a well tuned and sharpened Stanley will create a nice fine shaving too.

I think most power tool woodworkers can get by with no hand planes. Sanding blocks can create a flat, smooth surface. But a plane is more fun and creates less dust. So I suggest a block plane and a smoothing plane for anyone. Above and beyond that, it's a matter of what you want. Most everything else can be done with power tools now days. A shoulder plane can fine tune a tenon, but so can a piece of sandpaper wrapped around a block of wood. A power jointer and planer sure makes flattening and thicknessing faster and easier than hand planes, but a used Jack plane and jointer plane is a much smaller investment.

I am definitely not a tool snob. I started out with a lot of cheap tools, and I'm not ashamed of the ones I still have. I have some nicer tools now, but I really don't think my work has improved a great deal because of them. It's better to invest your money in some nice hardwood, because most people will look at what you actually build, not the tools you used to build it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- Short? I'm between 5'10" and 5'11" depending on who I'm trying to impress. Short on cash? I'm a woodworker who loves tools, what do you think?...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Guess what I got?* A dust collection bin sensor! It's got these lasers that sense when the dust in the can gets to a certain level and a big flashing light that looks like a fire alarm on the wall goes off. Can you believe how lazy I have become? I could just walk up to the cyclone, which is made of clear acrylic, so I can see down into the top of the can to know when it's full. But that's too much work for ol' Stumpy! I need a giant red flashing light! Of course, I didn't actually pay for the thing, so I can excuse the extravagance.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, stumpy. Great things to think about. I love the idea of keeping the dust down. Filtration systems suck money from the wallet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chris*- filtration doesn't have to be that expensive. You can build a ceiling mounted air filter with an old furnace blower that will rival the store bought models. A homemade downdraft table for sanding will make a big difference too. And if you watch Craigs List, you can sometimes pick up a nice Harbor Freight dust collector for under a hundred bucks.

*Gotta get to work- talk to you guys later!*


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmmm … that's an interesting idea. I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, I like what you said about people looking at what you build and not the tools you used to build it. I agree completely.


----------



## GaryC

Hey


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Chorrizo, eggs and diced potatoes on the menu for breakfast. 
The shop is only 30 paces or so from the house and the bathroom.

Life's too short for cheap(ly made) tools. For me, it's too short to be fiddling with bells and whistles, too.

Chris, There's a furnace blower setting on a shelf in my shop. Been there for a while. Thought I'd make it into an air filter someday. But, a cheap *and portable* box fan with a furnace filter duct taped on the backside works great. The furnace blower will set a while longer. 
The HF DC is adequate for most small shops. Get rid of the bags, vent it outdoors and use a collector with a wannabe Fein lid.


----------



## Gene01

Hey back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey….
Right back at y'all!!!


----------



## superdav721

Why yall need dust collectors?


----------



## lightcs1776

Great idea on the box fan, Gene.

I guess it's not so much that I can't afford a decent DC. I just had years of watching every single penny so I have become very frugal. Not cheap, as I still want a reasonable quality for a reasonable price. I don't do loans, even to purchase a vehicle, and the credit card is always paid at the end of the month or I don't buy whatever I am looking at. The #5 Bailey I have is a nice plane, picked up used, and does a great job now that it is truly sharp. If I don't really need the next level up of something,I'lall usually be just fine with a basic, but quality, item.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Dave. I need something for the lathe and thickness planer.however, since y'all got me hooked on hand planes, I won't need it for much else.

Edit: by the way, Dave. Just how much do you do by hand?


----------



## Gene01

Dave, I've often asked my wife the same question. I only have one. She has dozens.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, did you duck in time so your wife missed when she went to slap you? Grin.


----------



## Gene01

I'm with ya Chris. Value to some means expensive. Sounds like, to you and me and several others, value is found in a tool that gets the job done, regardless of it's age, cost or reputation. 
That being said, I do like all the scroll work on the old Sears/Sargent rabbet plane. 
An old tool can be pretty and good, too. Just like me. (insert sarcasm icon here)


----------



## lightcs1776

Exactly, Gene. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

lunch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Band saw blades are in route to be delivered today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I have 3 dust collectors and I can't remember to turn any of them on…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Always fun to get stuff in the mail, huh Marty? Especially when it isn't junk mail.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The problem with a box fan and furnace filter is the fan doesn't pull enough air to begin with, and when you add the filter it reduces the flow even more. They work if you set them right next to where you are working, but not for any real amount of space.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good thing my shop isn't of any real size. A HF setup would work as well, since I could put it on the other side of the wall. Either way, it's one of those "one of these days" purchases.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , 
i got to put a take on the tools, if you got the money buy good tool you can spend more time building and less time on building them you dont really need them but are nice to have , and hand plane i use the 4.5 smother more than any one of em and love card scrapers but do use glass sometimes ,
with that being said that's why i like Stumpy he show a way to build tools for us that dont have the money for those over priced ones , i have gottin some good tool here lately from some back pay i got and love em just dont have all the skill yet to get the most of them but i will,i did roll my new band saw in to the living room so it could watch some of Charles Neil on u tube and some Gun Smoke reruns and the latest sports Illustrated swim suit edition shows on tv 
not much going on here stll setting the shop up and not much on that came down with some gout but its about has run its course got a few shot from the doc and have been walking a bit this morning its just another day in paradise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris if you get the harbor freight one it works well just add a separator ,and if you can this deal from Rockler is good for a small shop just wait till they offer free shipping or a sale they do it often heres a clip from its use i have this set up and so far it works well 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Ew4MO4nW_0E?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Eddie. It will probably be at least a year before I seriously look into DC. The little shop is only about 25' x 12', and that includes a gas water heater and gas furnace, which is why I do what I can to keep the dust down.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW, that was one great review, and a handsome guy too…


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, nice video, Stumpy. I had to use the business PC to see it, as my phone won't display them. Looks like a nice, compact system.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Untouched 18th Century Woodworking Shop Found


----------



## lightcs1776

Very nice, Stumpy. I love history. I remember rummaging through my grandparents basements looking at cool old items, such as 50 year old long bows, planters, etc.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now we're on dust collectors?
I have a real good one. 
I try to suck all my air in through the end if a cigarette and the tobacco filters out the dust.

Seriously though, I do not have a dust collector at all. 
I've looked at them and decided long time ago that I've rather spend my money on other tools. 
I know about all the dangers to ones lungs, but here is how I figure it. 
I've been smoking for close to twenty five years. 
I've inhaled tons of asbestos back before we knew it was bad for you. 
I've choked on all kinds of unpleasant fumes during my mechanic days that, and I quote, "are known to the state of California to cause lung cancer". 
I honestly think that saw dust is the least of my worries.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I just don't get the whole "according to the state of California" thing. I see it on just about everything these days. Of course, there isn't a lot I understand about California.

Oh, and I am more concerned about a fire than my lungs, since woodworking time is rather limited.


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I have done a bit antique restoration and refinishing. Long ago we vowed to never use any of those chemicals that are "known to cause cancer in California", in California. 
One can't be too careful.


----------



## superdav721

Chris about 80% is by hand.
I am not in a race and it is my stress relief.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just saw a couple of vacuum cleaners making out. I was like, "Ugh..get a roomba!..."


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could move right into that old shop with newer tools and be right at home. I used to feel that way about my lungs even though I've never smoked. I have inhaled a lot of smoke and a lot of it contains carcinogens. A lot of firefighters are getting cancer from smoke and diesel exhaust. I figure I can't do much about those things, but I could do something more about dust.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, what's left that isn't covered under California's warning? Maybe water, but I'm not so sure. I would be more inclined to seriously consider their warning if it wasn't that everything I see, including wood shavings, is labeled as such. I have a protective mask for my military work as a first responder, and I'l) use some things outside when possible, so I do understand that breathing in bad stuff isn't good, but they need to be reasonable. I'd actually be surprised if you were able to keep everything labeled as such out of the house, but it wouldn't be the first time I was wrong. Plus, your probably better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## lightcs1776

I had a great package waiting for me when I arrived home today. Thanks, Bandit. I used both of them before I got my tie off. One is a #4 Stanley Dunlap, the other I think is a block plane, but I still know so little about planes.


----------



## bandit571

You are welcome. The block plane is almost a Stanley #110 clone, might be a knock-off of sorts. Should be sharp enough.

Had to go borrow Mom's Buick, just to go to work tonight. Don't trust that rear tire. Other than to leave me sitting alongside a road somewhere.

I backed off the iron a bit on the Dunlap, that way, you can sneak up on a shaving. The Block plane is a adjusted by tapping the backend of the iron to set the depth. Too deep? Hit the base right at that knub sticking up.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

I've just gone through two days of puter fits at work after my work station froze up hard…..

I'm back up and running now, but installing all of my CAD applications and getting the licenses transferred took the better part of a day.

Fortunately, I was able yo recover the few docs I had on my hard drive.

Puters ! Love em and hate em at the same time.

Meeting at church tonight, so no shop time


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I laughed out loud at that one gene. 
It took me a second look to get it. 
You don't use things know to cause cancer in California IN California. 
Anywhere else is ok though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok, Gene, you got me big time on that one. Really wish I could tell sometimes when somebody screwing with me or not. I guess william doesn't have anything to worry about either.

Matt, those CAD applications take up alot of space and a lot of work to install. Their licensing is nuts.

Bandit, I really appreciate the planes. I was thinking I would need to look up how to use the smaller one, now you save me the trouble. They are both very sharp.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Congrats!!!

Bandit,
KUDOS!!!
& to think, I thought all you did was steal Mountain Dews!!!

I have a wood turners club meeting to attend….
The topic tonight is "sharpening".
Hoping to pick up a few tips or tricks!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Nice score Chris…..very cool Bandit…..

Was the Stanley Dunlap made for Sears??


----------



## JL7

Added two new inductees to the mini bowl collection today…...



















And to say I was "winging" it is actually correct…..no idea what I was doing….....Scratch that off the list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found a box of blades on my porch today…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy and Jeff.

Great work, Jeff. Looks like winging it works well for you.

Sweet, Marty.


----------



## JL7

Pretty wicked Marty…...let the dismembering begin…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let the big teeth scare ya, all ya need is a long stick to turn it on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cutting 15/4 white oak…..


----------



## JL7

Looks like it was really struggling there Marty…......break out the *BIG* stuff…..where's Andy? How about bandsaw wars…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Makes me wanna cut down a tree…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, 15/4 would put my BS in the grave. Nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's one hell of a blade. I just ordered some blades for my saw. I got a 1/4 and a 1/2 for now. I got lagunas because that was what amazon had. I'll look at timber wolf next time I'm at woodcraft.

Those bowls are nice Jeff. I really like the purple one. What is that?

Marty, you're gonna cut down a tree with your band saw? I'd like to see that. Though that blade looked like it could do it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in my Woodchuck Wood turners of Northern Vermont meeting….
I just won a chunk of cherry!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy,
Thanks for checking out youtube for me.

Chris, 
Wasn't trying to screw with ya. We just always laughed at those warnings because we weren't IN California.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I was a kid I always wondered what they meant on the price is right about California emissions.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, It would be unfair war. I've got 15 HP turning my blade! I sawed 22" Blackjack log today with no problem! I have several 30" hickory logs waiting. I REALLY need to sell some lumber as I'm running out of places to stack and sticker it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some good lookin wood Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice, Chris! You're going to enjoy them.
Hat is off to you Bandit.

Was out in the shop using my #5 to shape the base for my router cabinet. All that talk about hand planes and I needed a fix.
I'm now working 30hrs a week. It may not sound like much but it's been a struggle to get to that. Not much gas, if any left in the tank when I get home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I'd like 3 blackjacks, a hickory, a half a dozen maples and a peperoni pizza. Can I get that delivered???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, Andy - that's something to see.
(what is Blackjack??)


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been keeping my eyes peeled around here for some walnut. No luck. How 'bout some of that Andy??


----------



## JL7

That Blackjack is cool Andy! And nobody says it has to be fair….....Let the band saw wars begin!

Bill…..Purpleheart!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wood is looking AWESOME Andy.

Gene, it's all good. Thee is nothing wrong with screwing with folks when it's all in good fun.

Randy, sounds pretty cool. Sherry and I were going to go to our first wood turners meeting, but just didn't make it. She is planning on going next week though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my latest ramblings.

I didn't realize they had the video posting problems fixed.
When did that happen?


----------



## lightcs1776

Good for you, Sandra. 30 hours is great with your health issues making energy a short supply.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great William. I'll read through it tonight. I look forward to your blogs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And I think warning labels are funny. 
There's always a joke in there somewhere.
I'll give you an example.

Back when I done mechanic work, I started noticing a new label under car hoods.
"Do not attempy to remove fan belt with engine running" 
Now you realize that for them to put that label on there, someone tried to do just that, and probably tried to sue them.

Or my favorite,
"This product may contain nuts" 
On a can of planters peanuts.

Of course this is America,
Where you can walk into a drug store and buy cigarettes right up front, but you gotta walk to the back to buy medicine when you're sick.
Where drive up ATMs have braille instructions on the keypads.
Where every skating rink has to have a wheel chair ramp and handicap parking right up front.


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from the big annual meeting at church and am counting my blessings that we are part of a community where people really come together to support the mission of the group, and set aside all the petty stuff. Unanimous support for the church officers and budget. Ya don't see that every day.

Bowels look really nice Jeff. Winging it appears to be working out well four you.


----------



## superdav721

Wow
Jeffs bowls
Martys Bad ass blades
Genes jokes
Andys awsome boards
you guys are busy
Stumpy you are a funny fellow two.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening all. How's everyone been?
Stumpy don't confuse laziness with efficiency. 
Randy just posted on one of your old blogs on your thein separator
Chris long time no speak 
Gene what's the good word


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume that's blackjack oak.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Matt, never heard anyone compliment someone's bowels before…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually Sandra, my wife's been having bowel trouble, not bowl trouble, and we have seen lots of pictures of the insides and outsides of her bowels. The doctor said her bowels looked good. Turns out it was more of a female problem with endometriosis.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree Matt. I've seen too many meetings where people bring up their pet peeves instead of focusing on the mission statement of the church. The best churches I have attended also had unity in their meetings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya been hidin' Greg???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Greg! I see you've been working some late a lot lately.

A lot of conversation tonight. I'm enjoying following the thread.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW Jeff, That call that I didn't take earlier was my boss wanting me to come in tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the conversation is going good tonight because the website is working better again, at least on my end.


----------



## JL7

Lucky you missed the call…...DAY OFF! You got band saw wars to prep for…..go tree hunting instead. Andy's got some nice stuff there, you need the time…...

Ummm Matt, I'm blushing….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I've been having to shut it down and restart my browser every 15 minutes…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was starting to think I was the only one having issues with the site lately, which I still am by the way.
Every page takes about a minute to a minute and a half to load.
Even when I hit the button to post this comment, I may as well go look at something else somewhere else on the net while it loads up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test

Edit, posting something still takes a long time, but at least I can open the thread from the pulse page without it taking forever. So I'm only a little better.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Band saw wars….. I like it.


----------



## lightcs1776

I always have issues with the site. I just expect it these days.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I've been hidin in the stove Marty. 
Chris I have a hard time getting on during the day and this has been the month from hell. 
I'm back in the house though. So everyone run away ;-P


----------



## superdav721

If you like Jerry Clower
give this guy a try.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Argh - just checked emails. The competitive team asked if my son could be at practice tomorrow morning. 6 am.
Alarm is set for 4:45. That means bedtime for mama.

MORE SNOW tonight. Possibility of schools being closed.

Night night


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gnite Sandra. I missed you too by the way ;-)

Edit: I just reread that and it sounded sarcastic. I mean that in a nice way. Really did miss u


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff and his amazing blushing bowels!!

Google Ulcerative Colitus and then click images and you can feast your eyes on less than amazing specimens.

Here's my little package today….










Hard to find this little Barbed 'T' fitting. Had to order it off Fleebay. I'm going to run an air line inside the beam box and have it pop out at the far end.

I might consider trading for either Chris or Marty's packages, though you might have to throw in some cash :^p


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…....

*74* - try to keep it down at 4:45 (I'm confused at what time zone you're in? Mid Atlantic I think?) so you're probably 4 or 5 hours ahead of me…....? That's awfully early…..

And HAPPY SPRING! We had snow this morning here also, just so you don't feel singles out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, I like my 4:45 better, it lets me sleep an extra hour…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I can deliver but the pizza would be cold when I got there!

Sandra, Like Bill said, Blackjack is a species of oak that is very common here. It is very hard and has a lot more color than most oaks. I have always liked wood with "character" and blackjack has lots of that. Most of it grows in thickets so never gets big enough to mill. The ones my friend brought me are huge! For some reason we are losing a LOT of our oaks (tree experts say it is the combination of drought, bugs, and blight) none of which would kill them by itself.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just ordered microjig grippers. Anyone have them?


----------



## JL7

I don't mind cold pizza….....Andy, it's just a few extra miles to drop off some of that Blackjack and Maple here… 

Yes Greg, well worth it…...have 2 plus two of their new grip blocks…....good stuff…...best to keep those fingers safe..


----------



## superdav721

Ok i did it. Shhhhhhhhh dont tell on me.
Wood River 4 1/2 and spoke shave on the way. My wife is going to have a duck.
Gregs back kewl.


----------



## JL7

4-1/2 AND a spoke shave!! LMAO Good one Dave….. New toys. * You Suck.*

Greg - I recommend the 1/8" leg also…....comes in handy.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I was looking at that leg too. Got the two pack of pro grippers for 150. Def wanna keep my digits


----------



## JL7

No regrets there Greg, money well spent IMO…....the little leg lets you rip thin strips if you wish…....pretty handy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice Dave. Very nice.

Greg, fingers are important. Got to be able to hold your coffee.

Andy, I've never seen black oak, as far as I know. Very cool boards.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Now your talking my language. Coffee


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave you suck . i order the wood river 4 .5 too its your fault got the Rob guys video too with it but hes really a saw expert to me but hes a a good teacher on them saws

but its the one i use the most i need a back up for the Stanley ,lost of time its just as fast to do than the planer , but i love the power planer


----------



## JL7

On another note…....

Where is Bags??

And Gary, how was that "twacter" ride ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i got a Grizzley 17 inch ill put up to any band saw i aint scared i got some blade i got called a tiger cat and it s bad a#@

Marty look what you got started you'll never get to that boat bill

but if williams get in i aint playing


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, we dwive the twacter Saturday. I'm sure it will be quite a ride


----------



## Gene01

Greg, I threw both pieces of mine away. The only thing holding it together was the handle.

Andy, I bought some oak that looks like your picture. Found it in Tenn. The guy who had it said it was "pin oak".
Made a gun cabinet for my son with some of it. It's also harder than blue blazes.

edit: I just googled them both. Very distant relatives.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandsaw wars!!!! I'm in….
I've got a great little 9" Black & Decker bench top BS that will….
Well, it'll do something!!!


----------



## JL7

NICE,

Eddie's in on the band saw wars…....hehe…....should be good…

And Gary, I lose track of time, but a video of the "twatcher" with driver would be classic…..


----------



## superdav721

Eddie if there outa stock its your fault.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta go check and see what Greg posted over on one of my blogs.
BRB….


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You have got it BAD!

Chris, Blackjack may not grow that far North. And I do know that it prefers sandy soils.  a blackjack project I posted.


----------



## JL7

PUSH…...


----------



## JL7

Try this Andy…..your link is broke:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy thats some beautiful boards there ,ill pm you on it but i'll be going out your way here before long got three benches left and am stopping for a while and going out to Davids for a week or so may bring my trailer and visit and pick it up on my way back


----------



## JL7

You had words right behind the link….


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, My link is broke? Strange happenings on LJ lately. Blame Randy or Marty.

Thanks for fixin it!

Niteall


----------



## JL7

It's an HTML thing Andy, but I'm OK with blaming Randy AND Marty…...


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I may try that video thing. He's a ham and likes to be in front of the camera


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you are required to put the Rikon in there in the war of band saws it the only chance you got


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry to hear u scrapped it randy


----------



## JL7

Gary….....*dwive the twacter *may go viral….....you may need to seek out an investment adviser…

Just saying….


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm somehow, I don't think so. About the only viral I get involved with is the type makes ya sick


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, boxes look great. Seems like a really nice wood.

I'm in for band saw wars. I don't mind coming in last.

Gary, I smile when you talk about your tractor rise with your grandson. Kids are so cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

Worried about Baggs. It's been too long since he has checked in.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Andy just checked out that project. Awesome. Sweet hinges on it


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
I left a tidbit over on your Thien post….

Who's blaming me for what???
We ALL know it was MARTY!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thx randy. Just saw that.


----------



## KTMM

Oh thanks Dave, I get to be a tool snob now.

DAVE YOU'RE INFERIOR INTELIGENCE AND LACK OF FUNDING ARE SHOWING. YOU SHOULD HAVE ORDERED THE LEE VALLEY 4.5 AND SPOKESHAVE. THEY'RE BETTER AND FAR SUPERIOR TO THAT WOODRIVER CRAP. ANY IDIOT KNOWS IT'S TRUE. IT MUST BE TRUE, BECAUSE SOMEBODY ON THE INTERWEBS SAID SO IN A POST ON LIMBERJERKS. I CAN ONLY HOPE THAT YOU DECIDE TO MELT THOSE NEW TOOLS DOWN AND FORGE THEM INTO SOMETHING USEFUL, GYAH.

See, I'm very useful around here. I feel that if I throw that "argument' out here, maybe it will keep the sharks off.


----------



## KTMM

And on a more realistic note, I got my Worksharp 2000 today along with some accessories. I'm too tired for the shop right now though. Maybe I'll unbox it tomorrow.

William, if you're still on, I'm gonna probably head out there for a bit tomorrow. I only have a couple of little things to do tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that box was awesome. Those hinges looked like a lot of work. What did you do with that box? Do you sell your lumber on craigslist? Do you have stuff for sale that is dry?

Tractor season is coming around here too. My kubota didn't come out much this winter, just to plow once. My 3 year old does love it, though he insists on hearing protection.

I'm doing my best to get my band saw going, but work keeps getting in the way. Next week I have to work for my wife when I'm not at the firehouse, so I won't get much done in the shop. Maybe I'll go out there after the boys go to bed.
When her assistant goes on vacation I get to fill in, answer phones, clean hearing aids and whatever else.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I think you are on the wrong thread!
We, here in the "Stumpy Zone", are an anti social click….
Not an elitist group!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

Lucas you just like the LV cause its pretty.
nananananananaanananananan
I had to use my secret secret money and I had it shipped to the office.
If the wife finds out I will be on double secret probation.
And you know that any tool that is not AOWAP "a official wife approved purchase" is big trouble.
All kidding aside. She lets me get one big item a month. I just got the 45. So I aint telling. I aint hiding it but I aint volunteering information either.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a VERY serious wood working question….

I won a 4" x 4" x 16" piece of cherry, in my wood turning club raffle.

What the heck am I supposed to do with it???


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy … anything you want to!! That's the cool thing about a prize. Congrats!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rolling pin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Spring starts tomorrow…..
Just tell her that you found it doing spring cleaning!!!


----------



## JL7

4 bowls Randy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill your plowing to early spring is here now


----------



## DIYaholic

Rolling pin may be a winner!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you say bowls or bowels???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrads Randy thats
a big piece of wood ,make a big beer mug


----------



## JL7

Well that WOOD make 4 great bowels…....but that gets Matt all excited…...so let go with bowls….


----------



## DIYaholic

I was seriously thinking of just making a few….

Toothpicks!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall are haveing wood turner bowel movement here dang wood turners


----------



## JL7

toothpick making is an underrated profession….....good idea.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas your going to like the work sharp ,it a time saver


----------



## JL7

Bowls, bowels, we all use them…..and Rex liked to celebrate them…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, with all this chatter, I couldn't sleep.
I won't tell your wife Dave. Just don't tell my husband that the Festool really doesn't cost $450.00


----------



## JL7

*74* - it's like 2 minutes before 4:45 there…......get some sleep!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I might tell your wife…
Then again, I could use some holdfasts or bench hooks!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Go wood turners … is my wife watching, gotta earn some brownie points.

Time for sleep. It's 2330 on the east coast and I am beat.

Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You are obviously sleep deprived (or just depraved)....
It's 11:30pm!!!

Yeah, that's like 3:00pm in Canadian!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im ready for the band saw war but i do have a friend that going to help and he really get mad when he loses to yankees just saying  meet my band saw helper

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/r8BQkD3cs1A?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## KTMM

Before I unbox anything, I did a little further reading…..

Has anybody here used the diamond plates for the worksharp? Are they worth the extra money, because if not they're going back…..

Edit: I have two pairs of Fire Hose Work pants, they are awesome, but they get very hot down here….

Also, I just realized I"m supposed to have the glass disc to use the DMT wheels.

Just found dave's review….


----------



## JL7

Sorry Lucas, no help here….

Funny Eddie….*Band Saw Wars!*

Duluth Trading started out as a stout MN based company, but now those pansies moved to WI…....that's where the TRADING came into effect….. 

Notice a bit of rivalry with Minnesota and Wisconsin…....

OK truth be known, my best bike rides are in Wisconsin….....but don't tell the cheese heads that…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We've got sticky white stuff falling from the sky!!!
I hope it turns to rain, as predicted….
So that I don't need to wake for an early AM salting run!!!


----------



## JL7

Happy Spring Randy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got a couple pair and you cant wear them out 
but mostly get the pot shirt from them as they are very cool i mean weather wise almost like its got holes in it well shouldn't call them pot shirts hemp material it what it is and they dont wear out either

Jeff they make some good Quality clothes there ,thought it was up there some where


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
I have the WorkSharp *3*000 and never heard about any diamond plates….
Stumpy did a WS3000 station and made MDF discs, and used honing compound….
Perhaps that would work???


----------



## JL7

Good Eddie - you are prepped to win *Band Saw Wars* wearing Cheesehead goods!


----------



## JL7

You're right Eddie…..it's good stuff, and in an emergency, you can smoke it! JK!

Duluth is 3 hours north of me on the west coast of Lake Superior…....going to Duluth and wandering north along the big lake is my favorite getaway in this state…..really cool stuff to see there…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff it dont work all you get is a bad cough thats what they told me when i order my first on


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Signal at work sucks tonight. It's raining that's y :-/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well time to go to makeing some saw dust yall have a blessed day and 74 and Dave send me those tools and i want tell


----------



## JL7

Good info Eddie…...thanks…....A little late for dust making here, but have at it my friend…...post pictures…..

Greg, not sure what rain does for the signals, but thinking it sucks….....


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
It's about time I was recognized….
As the genius that I am!!!

Greg,
Have fun at work….
Hope the signal improves!

I too need to call it a night….

I hate sleeping!
You miss everything!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Just crapped my pants Dave….thanks.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I dono Jeff. Every time it rains at work my cell reception drops out. It's weird


----------



## JL7

Bill, I thought maybe the "train" signal was lost…..and …well you know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg- I missed you too… Truly. Sniff sniff


----------



## Momcanfixit

6:25- been up since 445 and not a drop of coffee in me. Dangerous


----------



## DIYaholic

6:57- been up since 5:00 and not a drop of coffee in me. Timid!!!

So much for the arrival of spring….
Got about 1/2" of wet heavy snow.
Just enough to require that my sleep be disturbed!!!

I think that I may be going back to bed….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

6:28 - been up since 5:00. 
Just out on the second pot of coffee. 
What is wrong with you people?


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry William, I've got coffee. Sandra, no coffee? That's crazy!!

Morning everyone.


----------



## bandit571

mORNING TO YA….ya bums.

Been up all night (work) and now going to try and get a tire fixed. Might have to roll the damn thing to the store…

Sears lets out a contract, lowest bid gets to make a Dunlap Plane. Stanley won the contract that year.

Block planes are nice, if you want to knock a sharp corner down a bit…


----------



## lightcs1776

And that is exactly what I used it for last night … after I cut myself on the corner of the board I was planing.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning folks. Just got home from work. I'm exhausted.


----------



## superdav721

Nice catch Bandit


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I love the north shore. I used to work on the Gunflint Trail when I was younger and spent a lot of time in Grand Marais. My log home was built by Senty Log Homes which is in grand Marais right on 61. I did a lot of fishing in the streams along the north shore. Also I went skiing at Lutsen a couple years ago. My dream retirement would be in grand Marais and my wife wants Florida. Not sure what were gonna do about that. Probably stay in MO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody! Had me some coffee too. Now for some orange juice. I feel like I need vitamin c. 1 hour down and 47 to go at work.


----------



## bandit571

Mailman is taking his sweet old time today, since there is a box from Florida in the truck

Won a Victor ( Stanley) #1104 the other day. Supposed to be out and about this morning.

Might make a "How to Rehab" out of it. Maybe get it back to the plane Chris now has.

First tire store doesn't have any used tires. Might try Wally world for a cheapie. Might be after while, tire is almost flat now. No spare, no air hose around. And, I ain't about to try to roll the bleeding thing two miles to WallieWorld. I" ll wait until Daughter gets back, and haul the tire that way…


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the rehab blogs and videos.I have yet to tire of them, even though I have watched several.

Good luck with the tire.


----------



## GaryC

Looks like they may have found that plane. Airplane. Don't want to get Bandit excited
Cool day today. 60's
Going to do some work in the kitchen. Foreman is home from work today so, it'll be an interesting day


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd love to see 60's up here, Gary. 30's with a cold drizzle this morning.

By the way, Dave, 80% with hand tools is pretty good.must keep the noise level way down.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Cleaned out some drawers in the shop. Found a bunch of old Incra parts. A fence, a positioner, adjustable miter track, and a couple original Incra jigs. Been "engineering" a "precision" fence for the SS table saw/drill press. Need some T Track and insert to finish it. Maybe some UHMW for the fence face, too. 
The positioner had never been out of the box. It's a strange bird. There's no P/N on it, or the box. I can't figure out how it was supposed to be used. Can't find anything like it on their website, either. Like I said, it's pretty old. 
If anybody wants it, it's yours.

Bill, The grass is always greener….Your part of MO is pretty awesome. Wife and I spent many wonderful camping days in and around Johnson Shut in, and canoeing on the black and the Current rivers. If we ever were to move from AZ, it would be to that area. Great memories.


----------



## KTMM

9:00AM, finally decided to get out of bed. I have a couple things to do today, air filter for car, get a copy of the key made and trek to Williams for a bit. After all that it's back home, pick up a computer and deliver it. Tonight I get to watch the wife and girls work on packing as much crap as they can take to the beach for one day. I imagine it to be something akin to the whole house.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, that's cool. Lots of memories in Grand Marais, some I can't list here…...  I like the Ozarks as well….. Good luck on the Florida thing…


----------



## JL7

Gene, somewhere I have the instructions for the original Incra jig. Fun gadget…....let me know if someone needs copies.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops…

Got the new puter up and running….

Time to roll up my sleeves and dig out from under a pile of work.

See ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin just a late bloomer , 
that was funny Gary they found Bandit's plane


----------



## superdav721

Chris and when I do run machines I do it outside. Yes you can hear music in my shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I've already got a camping trip planned for Johnson's shut ins this summer. It's changed a lot after the damn gave way at Taumsauk. That was a mess. Completely flooded the park and filled in the shut ins area. It has been cleaned out since and I hear it's nice again. You are right though. There are lots of nice opportunities for canoeing,camping , fishing in the this area and the ozarks to the south. I spend a lot of time in Branson camping. If you want to call my fifth wheel camping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you were supposed to say good luck on the Minnesota retirement thing, not Florida, that's my wife. We're any of your good times at Sven and Ole's pizza?


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I'd be concerned about getting ice on the machines if I ran them outside - grin.

Gene and Bill, I'm going to have to try some camping out your way in the future. And by camping, I mean towing the travel trailer out to a state campground, where I can sleep in a bed. You have to put me in uniform and pay me to get me to sleep in a tent.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, We pulled ours into a little camp/park on Turkey Creek, a little ways outside of Branson. 
Branson is a heckuva place to pull a trailer through. Bet it took us over an hour to get from one end of that main drag to the other. It was Memorial day, though. 
We tented it when we went to the Shut In. We were just dating and a lot younger!
If one needs to see if they and a prospective mate are compatible, go on a canoe trip.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is anyone else having issues….
With the space/time continuum?

Every time that I blink my eyes….
I move forward in time by 1/2 an hour!

I think it may have something to do with…..
The confluence of the polar vortex and LJ site problems!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

LOL Randy i think i was born into that space\time continuum. I was born 20 minutes ago


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I do sleep in a tent, but not with the family. I do tent camping when I go canoeing in the boundary waters and Quetico park and when I used to fight forest fires out west. My 6 year old keeps asking me about camping in the tent though and he is starting cub scouts.

Gene, I know turkey creek well. I have never camped there, but I have had my boat up that creek from the main part of lake Taneycomo. I catch a lot of trout in there. Yeah the traffic! We go there enough that we know all the back roads and can pretty much circumvent the traffic. They have built a lot of new roads in the past 15 years that alleviates a lot of problem. Still if you need to be on country boulevard(76) then you better plan on sitting in traffic.


----------



## JL7

Bill…that's I meant sorry! Honestly haven't ever dined at Sven and Oles. Of course that's the same Hwy 61 as the iconic album named after it…....

These days most of my trips in that area are on the motorcycle. Have also been through Branson on the bike…...not a good idea in 110 degree hot sun. I didn't know the back roads through Branson, but found some great ones elsewhere in the Ozarks. Also took the ferry near the Arkansas / Missouri border…...can't remember the name…..

Randy, you got the time?


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…
Wha…
Did someone say something???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not me, I'm too busy working.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm very busy doing what I do best….

Procrastinating!!!
I need to reassemble/install some hardware for a sign.
Not having the motivation is making it take a long time.


----------



## GaryC

WOW Randy, you just got 56000…..

Since there seems to be a great interest in planes, I thought I'd show you my big assortment

I had to retake this shot to include this black thing










Then there are these….










Then, of course, my all time favorite










The last one get the most use by far. I've used it at least twice


----------



## DIYaholic

56,000….
See, good things come, to those that slack!!!

Gary,
You're gonna give Bandit & Dave coronaries….
Ya gotta put them planes to use!
Housing them as paperweights does NOT count!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

The old wooden ones look pretty cool. There were a couple like that on CL recently.


----------



## DIYaholic

Slack time has run it's course….
Think I'm going to do a little work….
Emphasis on "little"!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm touching up plane irons today. 
I am SERIOUSLY considering getting rid of a few. 
For example, I don't really need five #4s, do I?
Maybe keep my favorite of each size?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, if I do that, I'll have to rework my plane till. 
I have been thinking about building a different one.


----------



## superdav721

Gary I was all good till the last picture.
You dont plug planes in.
William set them up for different cuts!


----------



## GaryC

Dave, it took me 5 minutes to remember where they were. Then another 10 to dig them out. As far as the one that plugs in…..it's been two years since it was plugged in.


----------



## ssnvet

Speak for yourself Dave. Some of us don't worship at the alter of Swartz :^p

Ever try hand planing a taper on a plywood panel? We use a Makita similar to Gary's for a quickie, and we set up the CNC router with a modified panel raising bit if we need to do more than a few. The Makita is a very nice tool and I'd love to have one for long boards that exceed my jointer's clear out feed length.

I only galoot when I have to! or when it's the best way to do the task at hand (it often can be).


----------



## ssnvet

Seeing as there was quite a bit of poo-pooing going on the other day, I also feel that I should jump in with a plug for dust collection.

Some of the newer wood workers may find themselves very disappointed if they (or worse yet, their child) winds up sensitized to wood dust. It's not uncommon and can quickly rob you of your beloved hobby.

I never had allergies growing up, but I got them in my 30s… Around the same time I cleared my lot and built my timber frame house. Coincidence? I don't know. But I can't count the number of times I've had a saw or router spitting in my face.

Then in my 40s, I got allergy onset asthma, around the same time I started finishing my basement shop and doing more projects in a confined space.

I use a shop vac, a DC, an air filter, and for some jobs a mask. And I keep the shop as clean as I reasonably can.

You guys roll the dice if you want. But I've got to much invested in this hobby (and hopefully retirement income) to take unnecessary risks.

Sermon over. Soap box put away.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I'm not downing dust collection by any means. I simply would like to see it done in a cost effective manner for a hobbyist. Do I really need to spend $300 for a DC? Seems overkill to me. Eventually I will spend what is necessary, but a little at a time.


----------



## JL7

I'm with Matt on the dust issue….especially in the basement where you can't just open the garage door….of course we can't all be cool like Stumpy and the ClearVue with red flashing lights!!

Chris - you can pickup the HF for $150 with the coupon in just about all the wood mags…..and then build the Randy separator…..he'll show you how….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. Perhaps I will have to move it up in priority. I've got a little cash set aside, and a 20% HF coupon. I can watch for sales. $150 still isn't cheap in my book, but then I still whine about the price of hamburger at the store (used to be 69 cents a pound when I was young and worked in the butcher department). I've got most of the tools I really need (lots of wants though).


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Spring!!!
That is ….IF it ever gets here!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Don't look at as DC for YOUR shop….
It is for keeping the family safe from the dust!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, vicious, witchy wifey rant alert


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll leave it posted for enough minutes to feel better, but will delete it before the time is up…..

READY?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rant over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

sorry you missed it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I due time, it will all be….
Water under the bridge!!! ;^)

*74*,
I wonder how many times….
He's looked at you, thinking the same thing??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

no doubt about that


----------



## DIYaholic

Water is persistent….
Water will always win the battle!
The best we can do, is to keep it temporarily at bay!!!

Good luck.

I'm just waiting to see what this spring thaw will be like….


----------



## JL7

I think I felt the earth shake just a bit…..










74 - we got the same issues going on here…...I've been shoveling and chopping for a week now…..

Deep breathes…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Deep breath. Carry on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
That was the thing to do. You NEED to give the water somewhere to go.
Good job!!!


----------



## JL7

Water running in the house, always bad…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got a few things to do.

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, we all have moments like that. Sometimes were are absolutely brilliant. And sometimes we leave folks wondering if the lights are on but nobody is home.


----------



## lightcs1776

And yes, Randy, I will be getting the DC. Not today, and not this week. However, I will keep an eye for when it goes on sale. However, it is going to cost me my #7 jointer funds, and then some. Oh well. At least I won't have to step over the shop vac.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thank you so much Dave. 
I needed someone to talk me out of parting with any. 
You know I'm a tool hoarder and want to keep em all.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you should make a blog out of them. Something that shows how to tune them for specific functions. Just a thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I just inhaled some more smoke. Homeowner, "I don't know how that fire started". Fire burned up a wood privacy fence, a shed, the yard, power lines and phone lines and some bushes. Had to kick my way thru the fence to get in the back yard to put the fire out. Yard was absolutely full of poop from a huge dog. That's how my afternoon is going. Spring here seems to be bringing a lot of brush fires. Be careful out there burning yard waste.

Sandra, I missed it, but I'm sure you were right.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear, Bill. Sometimes folks don't think.


----------



## Gene01

I just posted an offer (with pictures) to give away an Incra "Mike" and Incra fence stop. 
Here's the link to the LJ post if anyone is interested.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Gene.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
PM sent.

I need to go finish up on my sign…..


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dave,
Here's that Japanese plane. It's 9 1/2" long…I forgot to measure the width of the blade. I'm guessing about 3".


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
The plane looks like a virgin!!! ;^)
I think we all need to see some shavings, coming from that thar plane!!!

Now I really do need to go….


----------



## Gene01

The Incra stuff is gone.
Thanks for relieving me of it, Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Well this one looks a little used









The New Arrival for the Dungeon Rehab Shop…..Might be fun to clean up









Get the spider nests out of it, first. Sole looks a little worse for wear( like Randy)









Called around today, found a place that had a tire. Under $43 installed. Then went out to WallieWorld AND Menards. Had the "Better Half" along. She did some shopping, I got a few supplies in for the rehab project/blog.

I have almost the entire day tomorrow just to rehab a plane….....Don't have to show up at work until Saturday night…


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 blew a gasket and I missed it… Damn…..

Usually make my trip to Branson this time of year before the place gets busy. opting out this year since I have to put a new transmission in the truck…..

Got my new dump truck today, I'll be looking at a dogs @$$ again this year…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all have me hooked on these planes. Gene, very cool looking plane. You will have to let us know how you like using a pull plane.

So, I may be picking up a DC this weekend. It's on sale at HF for $199, and I have a 20% coupon. Y'all see them cheaper on a regular basis?

Marty, just look in the emails you receive from LJ. That's how I snooped after she deleted it. There's always a paper trail, even if it is electronic form.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A guy buys a new Lincoln Navigator for $42,500.00 with monthly payments of $560.00.
He and a friend go duck hunting in upper Wisconsin ..
It's mid-winter, and of course all of the lakes are frozen.
These two guys go out on the ice with their GUNS, a DOG, and of course the new NAVIGATOR.
They decide they want to make a natural looking open water area for the ducks to focus on, something for the decoys to float on.
Now, making a hole in the ice large enough to invite a passing duck, is going to take a little more power than the average drill auger can produce. So, out of the back of the new Navigator comes a stick of dynamite with a short 40 second-fuse.
Our two Rocket Scientists, afraid they might slip on the ice while trying to run away after lighting the fuse (and becoming toast, along with the Navigator), decide on the following course of action:

- they light the 40 second fuse; then, with a mighty thrust,
- they throw the stick of dynamite as far away as possible.

Remember a couple of paragraphs back when I mentioned the NAVIGATOR, the GUNS, and the DOG…?
Let's talk about the dog:
A highly trained Black Lab used for RETRIEVING; especially things thrown by the owner.
You guessed it, The dog takes off across the ice at a high rate of speed and grabs the stick of dynamite, with the burning 40-second fuse, Just as it hits the ice.
The two men swallow, blink, start waving their arms and, with veins in their necks swelling to resemble stalks of rhubarb, scream and holler at the dog to stop.
The dog, now apparently cheered on by his master, keeps coming.
One hunter panics, grabs the shotgun and shoots the dog. The shotgun is loaded with #8 bird shot, hardly big enough to stop a Black Lab.
The dog stops for a moment, slightly confused, then continues on. Another shot, and this time the dog, still standing, becomes really confused and of course terrified, thinks these two geniuses have gone insane!!!!!!
The dog takes off to find cover, UNDER the brand new Navigator.
The men continue to scream as they run. The red hot exhaust pipe on the truck touches the dog's rear end, he yelps, drops the dynamite under the truck and takes off after his master.
Then KA BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
The truck is blown to bits and sinks to the bottom of the lake, leaving the two idiots standing there with 'I can't believe this just happened' looks on their faces.
The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal use of explosives is NOT COVERED by the policy. And he still had yet to make the first of those $560.00 a month payments.
The dog is okay, doing fine.
And you thought all **************************************** lived in the South…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

No worries Marty, it's guaranteed to happen again.

Bill - I was chuckling… in a knowing way. The first time I had to boot in a door, it was hollow and I got my boot stuck. I managed to keep my balance and keep my firearm pointed while the guy was trying to pull up his pants. The house was full of crap, literally and figuratively.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I don't put that much effort in listening to my own wife complain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## superdav721

Matt he has an alter?
Where?
Gene stand by I have help coming.


----------



## gfadvm

I missed Sandra's tantrum but I'm sure my wife will come up with one before the night's over.

Caught a cant hook right between the eyes this evening when a too big log decided it didn't want to be rolled onto the mill. Blood everywhere but no real harm done. I am going to need some help with this one!

Bill, Lots of fires here as well and the wind makes them bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Drag it on over here and I'll give ya a hand…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'm glad you offered to help Andy….
My nap is scheduled for that time!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm such a nice guy, I'll even let him leave the wood here after he cuts it…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Chris, I'm not tryin' to tell you or anybody else how yo spend your hard earned $. I just wanted to communicate that for a lot of folks (myself included) dust collection is important.

74 went on a rant and I missed it again! Dang. Life goes on Sandra. Don't make more of the situation than needs be. A month from now you may have forgot all about it.


----------



## superdav721

for Gene


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You didn't bleed on the wood, did ya???


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, that was a funny story, Marty. Sure hope it isn't true though. My black lab and my chocolate lab would be happy to sink those two in the lake.

Andy, glad it wasn't serious. I'm sure the bark protected the wood.


----------



## superdav721

I am having streaming problems.
Randy did you break the interwebs?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I've got a coupon for the 2HP HF DC for $149.00!!!
Sometimes they let you use the 20% off, on top of that. It depends on the cashier/store.

It is in the latest issue of "WOOD" magazine & it is valid until 7/11/14. So there is no rush, just get it when the timing is right for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, maybe you need a bigger cant. Were those huge fires in Oklahoma last summer near you? I was sitting at the firehouse watching them live. Supposed to be worse tomorrow.

Yeah, Sandra, gotta be careful with those hollow core doors. That's funny.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, don't worry, I always take things here as a suggestion. Your opinion, as well as everyone else's, is well respected. Besides, it's been on my list since I purchased the thickness planer.

Randy, great to know. I'll keep watching until they get a really good sale. It seems they are on sale every other week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
It is MARTY, that clogs the interweb portal…
You know dang well, that hens full of $#!T


----------



## ssnvet

Please be careful Andy. Logging is the job classification with the absolute highest workers comp rates for a reason.

Make some wheel chocks and kick them in as you rotate the log. Then if the peavy slips out of your hands the log can only roll back a little, before the chock stops it's (and the peavy's) rotation.

Getting smacked with a peavy is still better than having the log break your legs.

I keep my cell phone in my pocket in case I ever get pinned, as that is NOT how I want yo go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Didn't mean to gloss over your injury!
Being a sawyer is a tough job. That and obviously a dangerous one too!!!
Glad you weren't seriously hurt!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wasn't the last one in the portal, I did my business this morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Great point!!!
It just so happens that yesterday, a guy here in Vermont was killed while downing a tree.
So let all this be a reminder to any & all that play with the big toys!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

See, Marty is full of it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took a four day class from the forest service a few years ago and it has changed the way I use a chain saw and cut down trees. Something can always go wrong, but I now have some skills to do it more safely.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, your videos went away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it just me or does anyone else wonder how many beavers get killed each year by a tree falling on them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would bet money it's more than one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I have looked up some saw safety, just because it is important. However, feel free to share any good tips. By the way, I have completely and knowingly ignored safety rules st times when using the chainsaw 30' in a tree. Sometimes the best knowledge still gets ignored. I should have kicked myself for being so stupid.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, it's just you .. grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty,

http://blog.sisbrostudios.com/beaver-killed-by-its-own-felled-tree/


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, it's just Marty and Bill. Ha ha ha


----------



## superdav721

I can stream Netflix, vemeo, and other websites. You tube is giving me fits.


----------



## gfadvm

In answer to the how many beavers…....The correct answer is not enough of the damn water rats! I got one last night in the pond behind my house with the .223. I knew I have a good neighbor when the gunshot was followed by "did ya get him" from across the yard!

Bill, Those big fires got to within 15 miles of us. I could smell the smoke.

Matt, I really do try to be careful but just not aware enough of my limitations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

First of all, knowing the areas of the bar and chain and their reactions to the chain spinning. Bottom corner of the top is called the attack corner because you can use it to make first contact with the wood safely. Upper corner of tip is the kickback corner because it is where the chain is traveling directly up at your face. If the spinning chain makes first contact here you get a chainsaw bar cutting the helmet you should be wearing. These are basic and everyone using a chainsaw should know them.

The traditional way to cut down a tree is to make a notch on the face of the tree and then a back cut from the back towards the front. This can be problematic. For several reasons. The new way that they teach is an open faced notch in the direction that you intend the tree to fall. You make your notch starting really high and cut in and down until you are to the point where your cut is about 80% of the trees diameter. Then you finish the notch by cutting up from below to meet up with the other cut. You should be left with a notch that is greater than 90 deg. From there you bore into the tree and all the way through if you bar is long enough. Once through cut toward the point of the notch and leave a so called hinge of wood that is about 10% of the trees diameter. Once you establish the hinge you work your cut toward the rear until you leave a good amount of holding wood. At this point you are ready to fell the tree. You can check the area and assure your escape route is clear. From the back you cut the holding wood and three falls assuming it had lean in the desired direction which is the safest, but not always possible. This technique is called the open faced notch with boring back cut. The benefits over traditional are, you control the tree all the way to the ground with the hinge, you make the tree fall with the thickness of hinge that you want as opposed to the tree falling when gravity decides there is enough of the tree cut, when you make the falling cut you are only cutting at the back of the tree as opposed to having the saw all the way embedded in the tree and you bent over with your head down there. You should be able to find more info if you google it.

Another thing is with leaning trees, they can do what is called a barber chair. With a heavy leaner you may only cut halfway thru when it starts to fall. The tree can split up the middle and the back half goes straight in the air and hits you in the face. The boring backcut should eliminate this risk.

Ok I'll stop.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great info Bill. Thanks. I've worn safety glasses while cutting, but never a helmet. I also have always used the old way of felling a tree. I'll have to copy your post to keep on file. Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have problems dropping the tree properly. I pretty much follow the procedure you gave. It's walking on pine needles on hillsides that usually causes me to slip and fall and hurt myself.


----------



## mojapitt

We had a gentleman here recently get killed trying to bring down a tree that he cut and was leaning against another tree. He cut down the tree it was leaning against. They think that because of the noise of the saw, he didn't hear the original tree coming down on him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Monte, it's all important in the process. It doesn't matter if you follow the best cutting practices but slip and fall on the pine needles. We were taught to prep loan the whole cut. Look for hanging limbs, vines, clear the escape route, determine the safe side of the tree and do any work on the bad side first so that you do your final work from the better side. Sometimes though it's just hazardous. Trees don't always grow on the flattest land. Needles are slippery. Oh, yeah. I wear chaps now too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good evening MP…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

People have to recognize their limitations. Some trees are just too big or complicated. I've been there. In wildfire, those are the trees you just flag and build the line around it so that if it falls it won't spread the fire. In the fire world, each sawyer has a swamper who can be back watching for things the sawyer cannot see. It's best to cut with a partner, but that's not real world either right? I watched our sawyer in Yellowstone cut another tree and fall it into a hanger to bring the whole set down safely as opposed to trying to cut on the tree that has another leaning on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening Monte.

Marty,
We have a guest….
Go put your pants on!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte! Good to see you. I've seen your posts elsewhere and enjoy seeing your comments. I will admit, there has been some good luck in my tree felling as well as some (only some) smart planning.


----------



## mojapitt

I have one up in the timber now that's leaning against another tree. I like the idea of dropping another one on it. I have about 100 trees in this area to cut.

DIY - I thought this was a clothing optional thread?


----------



## KTMM

Evening folks, I made it to Williams today. We broke out the W/S 2000 for a bit. I WIKE IT A WOT. That was the highlight of my day. Aside from that I managed to:

Visit the tire shop and get a tire balanced, wobble in car fixed, cost $0
Change bright headlamps and air filter on said car, cost $70
Go to the dealer and get another key made for said car, cost $73
Gassed the said car up and dropped a bottle of fuel treatment in it, cost $75
Deliver a display box to work for a retiree's going away gift. -null-
Deliver a computer I spend a day working on and get it set up for a friend, gifted $150
Now we're packing for tomorrow and trying to finish up….

Phew, long day, at least it wasn't at work…..


----------



## GaryC

Monte….it is clothing optional M-F Weekends you must wear a speedo


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte … ewwww. No one wants to see me without clothes. Gary, no speedos either.

WS is on my wish list. Must be cool to see it work. By the way, cars can really suck up some cash.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not exactly a speedo type person. It's a good sight.

Correction, it's NOT a good sight.


----------



## gfadvm

Guys (and ladies), I have been trying to get Monte to join us here forever! So try to stay on your best behavior and maybe he'll stay hooked.

Randy and Marty, I'm talkin to you!


----------



## lightcs1776

I think I'm OK, but I can't vouch for anyone else. Besides, now that he is here, he will become addicted to this thread.


----------



## bandit571

Warning, Bandit just got back from the Dungeon Rehab Shop…..

Day's work is done on the Victor Plane. Should be done and ready for shavings, sometime tomorrow.

Never even ran a chainsaw, found out it was easier just to wrap a tree with "Det Cord" and a Kicker, pull the striker, and sit back and watch it hop onto the ground.

Little known fact, Watched the Army Combat E-types save all their sawdust into 55 gal. barrels. They'd then add a plug for the larger hole, and add a blasting cap into the smaller "vent" hole. Four such barrels, one at each corner of a bridge, was just enough to drop the bridge into the river. Why? Because they would soak the sawdust down with JP4 then cap the barrel…...Nitrocelliouse makes a nice bang….


----------



## mojapitt

The more I listen to the haters talk about it here, the more I figured I should check it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Monte I'm sure you cut down more trees than most of us and are quite skilled at it. Be careful nonetheless.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte it is good clean fun over here. I've been here about 2 weeks and enjoy reading and chiming in. The hard part sometimes is getting caught up after only a few hours absence.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, unfortunately I know what you mean. Folks here rib each other in a friendly way. We may have differences, but we respect them. I don't have any problem with these guys and gals giving me a hard time because they have my best interest in mind.

Bandit, sounds like a bit of Army experience talking. I give anyone who served a boat load of credit, and anyone who served in Vietnam even more credit.


----------



## JL7

Hey Monte…..I kinda figured Andy would talk you into this…...did he offer money? Wood?

Luckily Randy naps a lot and Martys gotta go back to work…......gotta keep an eye out for Gary as well, he strikes quickly….and never see it coming….


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, hope you stick around, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

First of all, anyone who served has my greatest admiration. Not only do I thank you, you got a lot more guts than I do.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Monte ,some of these on here aint here they hate every body the same


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you got the shop back up and running yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74* & Doe,
Did you hear that….
Clothing Optional!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte im glad your here Stumpy ,Dave and Bandit done got every body plane nuts


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, we all do what we feel is necessary.

Eddie, not sure I read that right, but we have a great group here. I count each of you as friends. I have lots of folks I know, but few friends.

Eddie, did you say plane???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - hope you're healing up and that your wife isn't lecturing too badly.

Randy - I'll opt for clothes thanks.

Monte - great to see you here. How IS the shop coming along?
Bill and Chris - Monte's shop burned to the ground - what, 6 weeks ago?

Chris - thanks!…… now I can't rant and delete. I used to like the 58 minute limit. That's about how long I actually stay mad anyway. I never gave thought to the notifications.

We had a water issue from all the snow melting and I blew a gasket when I saw that it was running through my workshop. Wasn't pretty, but it's all cleaned up, trench dug, yadda yadda. No shop time because of it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, don't worry, I won't tell.

Yes, I saw Monte's original post. I'd love to see any progress.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary *May 16* is the crawfish boil date ,it s a Celebration boil to the King , any body that want to come on but as it is a celebration you must bring one thing thats going to be sent to the Queen , something out of wood or medal and so *Dauphin* ''son of the king ''if you feel up to and come on and take a break if not i understand well get them there to yall and all the Toast that day goes to the ''king ",so let take a break and celebrate a good man , got pleanty of room and floor bring a blacket just dont have but 3 and the dog took over one of them if bring a tent big yard bring bug spray or they got lots of motels ,just dont drink and drive it a lot of cops around here thats wants over time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, I saw that when Monte originally posted it. Also saw that he has made progress toward rebuilding and putting some tools together to have a temporary shop again.

Any new progress Monte or is the winter still holding on up there in South Dakota?


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Just a scratch. I've been there with water in the shop and it is "rant worthy"!

I didn't warn Monte about the hand plane problem on this thread but he'll figure it out pretty quick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall have to over look my place i live on the rich side of Bawcomeville we got paths on both side s of the road and all the trailers are at least 14 wide ones and if any bodys got some beer or ,rum ,vodka ,or some good Cuban cigars bring them too 

Chris this is a great grope of friends , i have meet some of the best right here in this craft of wood workers men women and kids that are very skilled and to an extent artistic ,i think most know we all are a little crazy it helps me stay sane


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… I took a "how to manage a wood lot" class years ago through the adult ed in our school district in which the guy demonstrated that method, and I've wanted to try it since.

But Most saw chains out there have the anti kickback profile rakers and won't plunge cut. Home centers and even Agway won't sell a plunge cut chain for fear of liability. I eventually found a pro dealer who carried them, but he wouldn't sell one to me. So I figured the old way was good enough.

I never start a saw without steel toes, Kevlar chaps, and my helmet. The boots and the chaps both have gashes in them as testimony to their worth.

Yet for all my caution, I've had some pretty scary close calls, and today I won't drop a tree if it's lopsided or leaning in the wrong direction and I try to avoid cutting on windy days.


----------



## lightcs1776

Totally agree Eddie.

Time for some sleep. Night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt did that Beaver get shot or did he just take to big of a bite on that tree


----------



## KTMM

Dangit, May is when we run full tilt, I made a ton of overtime last May. Sounds like I'll just have to make a trip over on a day off eddie.

I hate I missed Sandra's rant, I bet it looked like this….


























ALL IN GOOD FUN….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening guys. Just checking in to say hello


----------



## mojapitt

Everything is slow here. It will be summer before much gets done building.


----------



## KTMM

Did my last post crash LJ's, I can post more…... I should refrain, I'd hate to be banned for pony pictures….


----------



## KTMM

I forgot one…










... ok, I quit, also I think L/J may have implemented a 3-5min between post policy on their server.

I have my suspicions….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I use low kick back chain from stihl and it plunges just fine. If you've never made a plunge cut, make sure you start your plunge with the lower corner until the bar is into the tree past the whole nose of the bar, then rotate the saw so that it is perpendicular to the tree and push straight in. Due to the direction of the chain at the nose the saw will start to move toward the top of the saw. You need to account for this and keep it to a minimum. If you're doing the technique I described this can be important depending on how you oriented the saw. You can easily make your hinge too thin as the saw plunges it moves toward the hinge. So, while the plunge technique can be safer, it can also be dangerous if you do it wrong.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lucas. Great pics. This site gets slower on the daily. Go easy on their servers my friend 
Monte hope you get the shop started soon. I wish I was closer id come give you a hand. We're here for u in spirit :-D


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Lucas.

I use a Husqvarna and it works great for me.

Hi Greg. Night Greg.

OK, this time it is for real. I have to shut my eyes.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be leaving the tree felling to y'all….
I like cutting my wood when it's horizontal!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am one of the fortunate ones right now. I have too many projects and don't have time to build the building right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night all, gotta get some sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

There is something very cool about taking the wood from the tree to the finished product.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where the heck is spring, when you NEED it!!!

I need to be hitting the pillow soon….
More snow in the forecast for tonight….
May need to get up at 3:00am for a salting run!!!

But I ain't gone yet….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monty you and Andy come to the boil and bring yall saw mills my neighbor has a lot of pine that need to be cut just got to figure away so he would be gone that week end 

Lucas take a day off tell em they got computer problems over here


----------



## mojapitt

Sawmills are portable. If there are trees in need, anything is possible. Although, right now i have about 300,000 pine trees to choose from.


----------



## superdav721

Did somebody say plane?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Just because Andy was kind enough to send us all 250BFT of lumber…..
Don't feel obligated or pressured into doing the same….
100BFT would be fine!!! ;^)

Dave,
Are you on a mission to find a missing plane?
If so, you should head to the southern Indian ocean!!!


----------



## bandit571

Plane REHAB going on.

Dave: PLANE!


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Dave went on a rust hunt in the Indian Ocean!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Push….


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes & mind are fading fast….

Pillow testing, to commence in….
10~

9~

8~

7~

6~

5~

4~

3~

2~

1~

0~

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this was a dumpster dive cast iron legs of a bench well i got them square and run em thur the planer ever board was 1/4 inch to thin one nite in this weather and it showed itll have to be redone but 









seems i got lazy and didnt get eye level with the measuring track eyes aint that good either so i got one of these hope they work will be a lot easer to see if it dose 








heres a 1 inch read on it ,if i cant see that then i may need some thicker glasses or get a little closer


----------



## superdav721

New folks!
Whats UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

now thats a lot of artist

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/7bRJLkNqNXI?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it taking my post to the Indian ocean


----------



## bandit571

I'd be scared to use either of those two planes….

Look what happens to just the rusty ones









I mean, would you trust me around those two????


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hope yall can make it be good bike weather


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit put some tires on that van and bring some planes and ill trade craw fish and mountain dews for one 

and some boudin and cat fish and tater salad and sreakes and if i can get william here some smoked brisket and beer


----------



## superdav721

Eddie we shall see. Wife is sick as you know.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

keeping her in my prayers Dave if you yall cant i understand you'll be there in spirit


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just here for the coffee…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee Marty.

Lucas - that was pretty accurate….


----------



## mojapitt

You folks get up way too early


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Going for a little run before morning coffee. And I do mean little - 2 miles is about it. I leave those marathons to DY. And I agree, Monte, they get moving way too early. Unfortunately the boss doesn't agree.

Dave, those planes would be put as mantle decorations over here. There's no way I would use something that looked that nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Monte & other misfits,

I awoke at 4:00am….
NO snow on the ground or falling from the sky….
I quickly returned to my coma!!!

Not quite awake yet….
Coffee is still brewing!!!


----------



## superdav721

Morning Rex pass the coffee.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Got all my planes sharpened up and ready yesterday. 
I had one that my son bought me recently that the iron needed some major attention. 
It looked like someone had tried to plane a naily board with it. 
I had been working on it about thirty minutes when Lucas showed up and had barely touched it. 
That old Steele is some hard stuff. 
He broke out the work sharp though and it was done in about ten minutes. 
I know what to tell my wife I want for my birthday this year.

Welcome Monty. 
Someone said we should be on out best behavior. 
I thought about that. 
I think that may give you a false sense of security. 
We're all crazy here.

Eddie, for health reasons, 
And the fact that I cannot remember a dang thing, 
I cannot plan things that far out. 
Can you (or someone) shoot me a PM about a week before the meet date so I can see if I can go?

Sandra, I always miss your rants that you take down so no one will read them. 
Why don't you start pasting them in a PM and sending them on over to me?

Chris, you asked about a tutorial blog on the planes. 
Dave has a website called chisel and forge. 
Go check it out. Ask him questions if you need. 
He is good at helping with planes. 
I'm still learning myself and am not qualified to teach anyone anything on planes.

Everyone else…...
Well I haven't had enough coffee yet to say anything to anyone else. 
You either randy. 
Ya'll be careful out there today.


----------



## mojapitt

You have to respond to Sandra's rants very quickly so she doesn't have time to pull them down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well you see Monty?
She's a female, so she's smarter than most of us here. 
She posts them when no one is paying attention.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine come directly to my phone. I know nearly instantly.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I think I have watched just about every tutorial on planes the web has to offer, including Dave's. He does a great job with his videos. I just thought it might make a good excuse for you to hold onto them. You never know when your going to need the very one you sold.

Rants are good sometimes. Let's folks get things off their chest and move on.


----------



## superdav721

Somebody say plane?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner




----------



## firefighterontheside

De plane, de plane!

Gotta get some coffee!

Monrnin'


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Missed *74*'s rant. But, not the "entry" post. That was funny!

Missed Monte's 1st post, too. A belated welcome to the dark side, Monte. Glad Andy got you to inhale.

Speaking of Andy….OUCH! Hope OSHA isn't monitoring this site. Does the NSA talk to OSHA?

Can hardly wait for the 16th of May. It's gonna be a blast. Hope Dave, Lucas and William can make it. William, this is your first reminder. eddie, my gifts to the queen and king are ready. I'm going to fast for a week beforehand. Call it a protestant lent.

*DAVE!* Thank you so much for posting the Kanna tune up videos. I watched the first one and learned 1000 times more than I knew before. Easy to do when you start at "0". For such a simple appearing tool, there's a lot more to a Japanese plane than I ever imagined. Looks like he has a series devoted to just the tune up process. I hope I hate the process and, I hope using the plane is pure agony. I don't need another obsession.

Been fence building for a couple of days. Table saw fence building, that is. With all those Incra parts I found, there was enough to build a pretty accurate fence…..I think. I'm sure it'll be better than the old Shopsmith fence, for sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
This tunes for you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Things to do….

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
On my 4th cup. It's going to be one of those days… ??? What does that mean?
Me too, Gene. Hey guys, the 16th is a Friday. We have Sat & Sun too. 
Lucas, you gotta show up….I'm bring some chunks of Mahogany for you

Anyone here ever pour a concrete counter top?


----------



## mojapitt

I have seen concrete counter tops. Fully polished they can look pretty cool. I would hate to handle them.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, my wife wonted them about a year ago. I ordered $500 worth of stuff to do one. Then I talked her out of it. Now I have that stuff, un-opened in my shop. I would sure donate it to someone who would like to have it.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to do all of my counter tops, but in wood slabs.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yes I have done the countertops. What are u looking to do


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have thought about making a concrete top. 
I seen an article online about a shop made table saw. 
A dead flat concrete too would be perfect for it. 
Not sure I need another table saw though. 
Then I'd have to make the hard decision of which one to get rid of.


----------



## GaryC

Greg, who are you talking to?
Monte, with 3000 trees to cut, you should be able to find a slab or two…lol


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

You. Didn't you ask if anyone has done concrete countertops


----------



## lightcs1776

William, here is the same response i give people who ask me why I need a gun. Sometimes it isn't about "needs." Of course, sometimes true needs trump strong wants, but that is just life.


----------



## GaryC

William, if you want this stuff, I'll bring it in May
Greg, yes, sorry. I don't want to do anything with the countertop. I want to get rid of the stuff to do a countertop


----------



## mojapitt

I am only allowed to cut the standing dead trees in the national forest (by permit). With the Pine Beetle problem last year they estimated 300,000 trees lost. That's probably 20% higher this year.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, for you.

A news interview overheard at a shooting range

News Lady : Shoot a lot ?

Man : Yes, about 3 times a week

News Lady : How many boxes of bullets do you shoot each day at the range?

Man : 3, some times 4.

News Lady : How much per box to you spend?

Man : Depends, around $30.

News Lady : And how long have you been shooting?

Man : 25 years

News Lady : So 1 box cost $30.00 and you go through 3 boxes 3 times a week which puts your spending each month at $1080. In one year, it would be $12,960 correct ?

Man : That's close

News Lady : If in 1 year you spend $12,960 not accounting for inflation, the past 25 years puts your spending at $324,000 correct ?

Man : Again, that's probably close.

News Lady : Do you know that if you didn't shoot a gun, the money you saved could have now bought a Ferrari?

Man : Do you shoot ?

News Lady : (indignant) Why, No. I wouldn't even own a gun!

Man : Then where's your f*&%ing your Ferrari ?


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I'll add some Mesquite.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … yeah, I'll take a nice over/under or side-by-side over a Ferrari any day. No tickets and at least the potential of a decent dinner.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol gene awesome. Lmao
Gary. Sorry must have misunderstood.


----------



## GaryC

I wish the donut shop delivered


----------



## Gene01

Wish we even had a donut shop!
Wife's going in to the BIG town today. Maybe she can be begged to pick up a dozen. Hey, day old is OK by me.


----------



## GaryC

OK by me too. And if you nuke it, it's just like fresh


----------



## lightcs1776

Unless it's an old fashioned shoo, I'd pass on the donuts. They just aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Gene01

The shop down in Showlow makes' em from scratch. They used to supply the only convenience store here in Snowflake but, for some reason the stopped. Don't know why because they always sold out by 08:00. Now we have 3 convenience stores and still no donuts…..unless you count Little Debbies….I don't.


----------



## lightcs1776

Little Debbie's don't count as donuts. I would be in trouble if we had a place that made them from scratch. We only have Duncan Donuts here. The high cost of doing business in NY probably scared off all the others.


----------



## mojapitt

We have 3 made from scratch shops here. I have to stay away, trying to lose weight.


----------



## lightcs1776

That has to be tough, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

One of them specialize in very large caramel rolls too.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Concrete Counter tops: A very quick "primer"

Need a good, strong base to set up the forms on, like two layers of 3/4" plywood on as many saw hosres as you can fit under them.

Sand the base as smooth as you can, Then add a layer of plastic, stretched tight ( NO wrinkles) and fastened to the plywood. This will keep the "mud" from sticking TO the base. Make sure the base is larger than the top you want, at least 6" all the way around.

There is a special mix just for these tops. You can get just sackrete, without any large stones in it. Get the "High Early type. Either a powered mixer, or a large tub to mix the mud. You want it at about a 5" slump. Get it about halfway up the forms, add in some wire. It looks almost like a piece of fencing. Keep the wire in from the edges, about 2-3". Make sure this will sit in the middle of the thickness of the top. Place enough ( some call it pour) to get just above the top of the forms. Use a palm sander on the outside of the forms to vibrate the mud. This will get rid of any voids. You can also vibrate from under the base. too. Add as needed to get the top of the forms.

Hane an edger handy. Like a sidewalk edger. Should have a radius along on side. Run this along all four sides. That way, when you remove the forms the next day, the edge won't chip off. Mag-trowel the top smooth, and wait a bit. When your finger doesn't sink into the surface. a steel trowel to smooth the surface. Press HARD, with one edge turned up. Mix up a slurry of 1 part mix, 2 parts water. You want this very wet, and very thin. This is like the "cream" most other concretes will produse. It also will get the glass like shine to it, Spread this on the top, like adding mapel syrup to flapjacks. use the steel trowel to smooth it all out. Any air holes should fill up too.

Wait at least a day, before removing the forms. use the base to carry the top to it's site. Have the site prepped and ready. With PLENTY of help, flip the base over, onto the site. Go straight up, then over, if the top is stuck to the base.

However, IF the top can be slid off, even better. The way the top is formed, you can form it top up, or bottom up, much easier and less surprises top up. Just make sure you can slide the top off the base. That is why the plastic on the base is there.

Forms: Can be wood. using moldings as you want. Remember, the form is a reverse of what you will see in the top. Once you have the wood form ready, coat them with plastic tape. you want to seal the wood from the mud. Otherwise, removal is a bear…

Styrofoam foams can be used as well. You will still need to seal them. Attach either type of form to the base, with screws. You want to be able to remove the forms easy. Wait most of the day, at least until after the top's surface is smoothed out. Remove the forms,,,slowly. Have some of the slurry handy. Any voids that show up, or a piece does break out, use the slurry as a repair.

This is one MESSY, two day, lots of peolpe job. Need to lay in a good supply of cold beer, too.

Oh, BTW, 6+ yrs as a Concrete/ form Carpenter….


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm…..DONUTS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

How thick is a counter top of concrete?


----------



## mojapitt

BTW, I really hate doing concrete work.


----------



## JL7

This guy did a blog series on the concrete counters:

http://lumberjocks.com/Siegel_KenEvil/blog/series/3345


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a day or two of concrete work, huh Bandit. You have convinced me to never, ever, install concrete counter tops.


----------



## bandit571

It is VERY messy work.

Thickness is between 3-6" Normal would be about 4". Most counter tops done this way will take four people to move the top around. Buy the beer accordingly…

There is nothing in the world like stripping off concrete forms from a foundation on a freezing winter's morning. Besides the smells, that gray-green fog floating up off the concrete is…....

Got too old to work on Concrete….

Think I might still have some of the toys, er, tools of that trade…


----------



## bandit571

Oh, BTW: IF you plan on anything besides a straight run of counter tops..

IF you MUST have a corner piece formed in, add a few #3 sized rebars across the miter part of the turn. Too many people want to pick up a heavy counter top here. The rebar will at least keep it from snapping off, onto your foot.

You can make a series of smaller tops ( lighter that way) then assemble them on the site's cabinets. A silicone caulk between the edges, coloured to match the top. You can form a groove on the mating edges, then add a spline when they go together.

When you go to buy the mix, you can also buy a colouring agent, to gte just the look the "Boss" wants. Be aware that the colour will be quite dark went it first goes on. It will fade a bit when it cures.

wait at least a week before dancing on the tops…..


----------



## mojapitt

When I poured the floor in my shop, i swore that would be my last adventure in concrete. I still intend to stick to that.


----------



## KTMM

Bandit, shut up about the concrete counter tops. I have a cousin that does the them, from time to time I would get a call for some help, repaying a favor.

The last call I got he told me, "We're even after this one." I was one of 7 guys he could get to help move a 5" thick, 14'x6' counter top through a "28 wide doorway. Stupid me wound up on the outside corner, the last to go through. I've had one hernia in the past, that almost gave me a second.

In all truth, concrete is a cool material, but it takes a lot of planning ahead of time, and it's VERY messy. The final product usually reflects the planning and attention to detail. It is a very heavy material and structures that support it need to be strong enough to cope with the weight.

On Williams comment about the concrete top table saw. I had the rigid granite top saw, a good saw for the most part, but it was top heavy. I nearly knocked it over one night while moving some stuff in the shop. That could have been disastrous. It was that same incident that led me to build the base I had, and later the base that's on that Craftsman William now owns. Which reminds me, my vote is to get rid of the Rigid. : )


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I said I THOUGHT about it. 
I did not say I was crazy enough to actually do it. 
I know absolutely zero about concrete and don't think I wish to learn now either. 
Thanks for the offer though.

Lucas, I have seriously considered getting rid of the ridgid. 
I simply have too many complaints about it. 
The funny thing is that I didn't have a single complaint about it till after using the fifty year old craftsman for a while. 
Anytime the ridgid 1 1/2 horse gives you trouble cutting something, just put it on the old craftsman one horse and watch it glide through it like a knife through hot butter. 
That thing was built back when one horse meant one horse. 
I think the only thing that has stopped me is getting the Incra sled set up on the craftsman to satisfactorily work for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Go ahead get rid if the Ridgid.
Don't worry about the Inca sled on the C'man….
I've got a C'man TS, send it to me & I'll get that sled set up right!!! ;^)

I got a few things that needed doing done….
Even got a few things that didn't need doing done!!!

Still a few chores left to complete around the house….
Then it is over to see "The Chef" and family.

More snow predicted for early am tomorrow….
I thought spring had sprung.
Somebody lied!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's official. 
I am redoing the Incra sled for my craftsman saw and getting rid of the ridgid. 
And I am not giving the sled to randy.


----------



## mojapitt

That might make Randy feel bad.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Any have any experience with steel city tools. I have the opportunity to get a 14" bandsaw from a friend. It's almost brand new


----------



## mojapitt

Most reviews i have seen are pretty good on them.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
;^(


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks monte. It's the steel city 50150g. There isn't much on this particular one but the price is insane and I can't pass it up


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Don't worry randy I'll send you all the sleds you want


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sad times when it's empty. I can't afford another bottle wahhhh! :'(


----------



## bandit571

Rehab for the Victor is almost …done. Watching some red paint dry.

Two rust hunts today, nothing worth the effort to even handle them. Either that, or they want way too much for the dang things….

Walking around outside in a short-sleved shirt today. Nice and bright out, too. I LIKE this weather…..

Them was the days…...75-100' of 36" high frost wall, formed set, and poured…per day. Then a LONG drive home….


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
I would prefer a big boy sled!!!


----------



## mojapitt

If you would quit hording the snow, you wouldn't need one.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm willing to relinquish all my holdings of the white [email protected]!!!


----------



## Doe

Hello nubbers. Is there something wrong with the site? I clicked on a link and it came up right away, *and *I was able to read-with music. It's extremely refreshing (snicker). I haven't posted much because it's hard to get through 100 posts without needing a bathroom break or another coffee.

William, I agree with you. Sandra, PM everyone if you plan on deleting, or at least William and me. I hate it when you get a punch line and you miss the joke part. I vaguely remember a hollow core door and maybe a rubber ducky; I'm just not sure.

I love this place. There's so much to learn, like how to cut down trees, how much it costs to have a gun, and how to make a concrete counter. You just don't get that kind of information everywhere.

I'm home early today because I drove to work so I could go to Lee Valley on my way home. Since William mentioned Ridgid earlier this week, I figured it's high time I did something about my drill press. I was drilling some 1/2 holes for router bit storage and noticed that the point of the bit was wobbly. Since I've never used the bit (I think), I expect that there is a problem. I don't think it's ever been right and it's too heavy to kick to the curb. Soooooo, I stopped off at Lee Valley for a wobblometer. I'm so tired I don't remember what it's called. I came out with quite a bit more but I didn't buy a plane although I did look. I wanted to. So, I bought a new iron for my jack plane.

Sorry, I was supposed to be on my best behaviour.


----------



## Doe

Interesting. I posted something 5 minutes ago and its gone.

Edit: oops, there it is. I thought I was censored.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

What color randy.


----------



## GaryC

SAFETY SAFETY SAFETY

Notice, he is using his ear protection


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

They're tracking a storm for us Tuesday. Im praying nothing lands. I quit. I want heat. On a positive note another friend of mine offered me a free wood burning stove for the shop next year. Yay for me. No more torpedo heater


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lmao. Gary I almost pissed my pants on that one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Color doesn't really matter….
I have a buddy that does body work, so he can paint it.
Them again, to honour *74*, perhaps the colour pink!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
You may want to keep that sled for yourself, at least until after the storm.
That storm will be tracking south of me!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Got 1" to 3" of winter white coming to town, tomorrow morning!!!
Would someone go tell "Old Man Winter" to retire!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, your post will come back. Another glitch. I have already talked to Cricket about it.


----------



## GaryC

Greg, have prostate surgery…you piss your pants just moving…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
No censorship here….
Except self-censorship!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary. Stone called brother. Last time my personal issues with you 
Randy. Friggin A man. I've had enough. It's almost April for Pete's sake


----------



## GaryC

Greg..


> ?? What


Just for info… I just had prostate surgery to remove cancer. I now piss on myself every time my eye blinks


----------



## mojapitt

Urinating on yourself can cause can cause public relations issues.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary. Ahhhh. I read your comment like you were saying I need prostate surgery to stop pissing my pants. Another case of misplaced inflection while reading. When did you have the surgery?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I was never a fan of public relations. I prefer it in private.


----------



## GaryC

Greg, couple of weeks ago. They say I should regain control within 3 months. Of course, they told me I would recover from having my inner ear removed within 6 months and I'm still dizzy. Comes with the age, I guess….
Monte, yeah, it can catch a person in a delicate situation..


----------



## Doe

Monte, you're fitting right in.

Question, has anyone ever made a plane out of plane?


----------



## GaryC

Plane what?


----------



## bandit571

Photos at 2300 ( 11:00 for youse civilians)









All the old grime is gone, mainly to my fingers, but









we be getting there. Maybe when the paint has FINALLY dried, I can put it all back together

and maybe getting shaving or two….

Two Rust Huts today, nothing bought, not much out there….yet.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary sorry to hear that. Hope you get better sooner than later. Hope I didn't offend you I apologize. My mother is fighting bladder cancer right now. Almost two years. Had her bladder removed and they made a neo- bladder out of intestine tissue. Amazing stuff. But the "C" word is a scary thing


----------



## DIYaholic

Recovery can be long…
It "depends"!!!

I'm outta here.
Headed over to have a few "beverages" with "The Chef"....

Play nice everyone!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm missing something….
Has anyone seen it?
SPRING…. where did I put it???


----------



## GaryC

Greg, you can't offend me Ever see "Grumpy Old Men" ? That's me… 
Hope your mother does well. I have a close friend that had his bladder replaced with a pig bladder. It's been more than 12 years now and he's doing well


----------



## bandit571

Spring IS here, for a day or two. Has to work it's way in, might strain something….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy when I find it I'll let u know


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary glad to hear that your friend is doing. This is my moms second time through chemo and she only has one more treatment to go. Hers metastisised to her lung. So hopefully this will be the end. Poor women has been through enough these past couple years. Had part of her lung removed too. But things are looking good. (Thumbs up)


----------



## GaryC

Greg, dang. Well, I hope she makes a great recovery. That chemo junk is hard on a body.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Gary. Appreciate that


----------



## bandit571

Teaser alert









A trip along walnut street









Da#$##$# Camera-ooskaya. maybe go borrow Putin's?


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, for the record, I read every post, but I am not commenting on all of them.

I agree with Doe. Monte fits right in.

Bandit, planes are looking good. The walnut looks great.

Doe, the cost of gun isn't so bad. It's the cost of ammo that gets you. I purchased a box of 50 rounds and it was just over $30. Sadly there is too much ice at the range, so my wife's shooting lessons that were scheduled for tomorrow are now post phoned.

I found a gun for Sandra. I just know she would love it. I'm sure it would intimidate all the criminals. Here it is


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubberoonies,

You guys have been you king up a storm.

William, thanks for the concrete counter expose'. If I'm able to get the metal working lathe, I'm considering making a concrete top bench. Over at the home machinist site, this is advocated to absorb vibration and to provide a dead flat surface to bolt the lathe yo. Apparently, the seasonal changes in wood benches can apply stress to the lathe frame and flex it out of perfect alignment. I guess it's a different game when you're shooting for +/- .001"

Dealing with a delicate personal issue at work. I'm concerned about one of my guys who's having some pretty significant problems. Stretching my comprehension of what it means to be a true friend.

Big movie night. My daughter was given the new Frozen DVD for her BD. Promises to be a real treat :^o


----------



## Momcanfixit

Perfect timing Chris - I needed the laugh.

Not much to say tonight. When everyone is getting on my nerves it's time to consider that I am the common denominator. Humbling to say the least.

Best thing to do when I get like this is to hit the hay and see if I can find my happy in the morning.

Good night folks.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. One word…. Reload! If I use bullets I cast from wheel weights and recycled brass, I can shoot for about 4 cents a pop. Fair warning…..It's a very addictive hobby.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, I agree with Matt….but….until you get all the stuff you need to load your own, try gunbot.com They update every hour and tell you where you can get the cheapest price on any caliber


----------



## gfadvm

That big hickory log that kicked my butt yesterday? I got my revenge today! I texted Monte pics but he'll have to post em as my phone doesn't do internet stuff.

My big friend came by and we loaded big logs on the slab effortlessly. It had been taking me 1 1/2 hours per log to wrestle them onto the slab! We loaded 2 in under 6 minutes! Log wrestling is definitely a team sport!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's log


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, " I don't want the pink hammer, but I'll take the pink gun"

Andy, that's much better news than, the log kicked my butt.

I've been a firefighter for 21 years and an EMT for 19 of those and I've never done the Heimlich maneuver, until tonight. Firefighter I work with choked on the barbecue I made for dinner. That was scary! He's fine now.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy, Every sawyer needs a tender!


----------



## mojapitt

We all know that we should never work alone. However, I would bet that most of us spend most of our time alone.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool logs, Andy.

Reloading is definitely I'm my future. I have had long guns for years but only recently get into hand guns. The way I hunt, I haven't needed too many rounds.

Sandra, hope it gets better. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra brought up an interesting point. When everyone is getting on my nerves, it never occurred to me that it might be my fault. ..............

can't conceive it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Bill - you said you've fought wildfires…my Air National Guard unit is one that does the airborne firefighting…also the one that lost a plane and crew about two years afo


----------



## mojapitt

It's sickening when firefighters are lost in the fire. Same as police and soldiers. Just doing their job, but would I do it for them?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

My wife just pulled an entire animal out of the drain. She wondered her sink would drain so slow. I almost puked. Yuck


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Monte. You're being contemplative tonight. Wisdom comes from meditation and contemplation. I love it.


----------



## bandit571

Bad place to park?

Up at camp grayling's North arty range, most of the roads have large dips in them. Called "Tank Traps" by some. Anyway, during the "rainy season" up there, these fill up with water, lots of water, MUDDY water.

Now this might be dating me a bit, but the Mortar section I was with had one M2 Jeep, and one Dodge Power wagon per gun crew. We sent the LT ahead to find out where the Company was having supper at.

We on the other hand, were going out…Mud Buggying. Just a zipping along them trails, hit some of the traps full on. With the tarps off the back, ( Tactical) the fellow riding in bad would get a nice shower ( and NEEDED IT)

Came around one curve. Tree down on one side of the trap

Lt and his driver had parked on the other side..

No place to go, can't stop, so…....SPLASH! Driver did see us a-coming, and ducked down…

The LT? He saw the driver duck, and turned to see why…...

OOOPS! Sorry about that, LT, couldn't stop…..

(LAUGHING as soon as we get away from there, that is)


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. Now that I whupped this log into shape, I'm going to go after the beavers who are trying their best to defoliate my entire place!

Bill, Good job on the lifesaving!

Vertigo, We used to have those trophy sized "drain rats" when I had 2 long haired daughters at home. And it was always my job to deal with them.


----------



## bandit571

Breaking in a Brand new "Butter Bar"

When one goes to fire a mortar, at least the old M29s ( 81mm) is was the practice to dig a small hole under the base plate, to help it settle into the ground on the first rounds of the day.

Now, IF there was a brand new Platoon leader on site, wanting to help out. Well, we'd first fill that hole with lots of water…

Have the LT Stand on the baseplate, with his back to the muzzle, safety , you know ( and tell him)

Most times a charge 7 or 8 to settle the plate is enough…

To send a geyser of water straight up, as the baseplate settles into the hole

Guess who is in the way?

"Welcome to the Mortar-Forkers, SIR!"

Usually they tend to then hang out back at the FDC area, and leave us alone…BUT….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greg, I assume you're talking about her hair. I'm always having to pull her hair out of the drains. It just about makes me puke. She marvels at how some of the things I see at work don't bother me, but poopie diapers do.

The MAFS units in the C130. Ive never seen them work at a fire but I'm familiar with them. I know there's several places they come from. Sorry to hear about that. I remember when that happened. I fought fires in California, Yellowstone park, and Oregon. My dad had been a hotshot in Oregon back in the sixties before he joined the Air Force and went to Okinawa, during the Vietnam war. I always wanted to be a hotshot and fight fire for the whole season, but dad insisted that I not miss any college. I ended up hooking up with the conservation department from MO and they sent 20 person crews out west each year. Each trip was about 2 weeks.

Monte, our motto is "everyone goes home", but that's not always the case as with police, soldiers, etc. We always say they died doing what they loved, but it doesn't do much for the family.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary. Your a good man. I can handle blood guts and all that. Hair on the other hand I dono. Especially in my food. I guess we all have our pet peaves lol


----------



## ssnvet

OK, Frozen was wierd. I really don't trust the modern Disney, as the typical theme is that your father is a big mean stooge and all you really need to do to be happy is to throw off all inhibition, ditch the rules and "let it go".

That'll take em far in life. Funny how none of my bosses ever appreciated that attitude :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

How come Disney characters never have a mother? Haven't seen frozen yet.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Bill. Yes her hair. Seriously the size of a squirrel. And I completely agree with you. Certain things will just turn your stomach. For me hair us one of em


----------



## superdav721

Hello folks
Lots of yip yap.
Carry on 
movie time
somebody say plane?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi all. Just checking in. Almost time to call it a night.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good night Chris. Sleep tight


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you were able to get the upper hand on that log.

*74*,
What? You? Not happy go lucky. Yeah, a nap might do you good.

Greg,
Pulling for your mom's full recovery!!!

Dave,
I believe Rob said plane….
He tends to say that word a lot!!!

Bill,
I guess if you are gonna start choking, 
might as well do it with an EMT around.
GREAT save!!!

Monte,
I agree…
I can't conceive of ME being the cause of anyone's strife!!!

Chris,
Reloading can get expensive.
That's why I live virtually….
Downloading is free!
Or is it that I'm down with freeloading??? You know what I mean!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Greg. Randy, just a little off.

Lights are finally going out. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thx randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Since Old Man Winter & Mother Nature are still going at it….
& are spawning another snow event….
I'm calling it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Thought I'd share a thread of an LJ member's terrific find at a pawn shop. Super nice find with a few nice planes.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59204


----------



## Doe

Morning nubbers. Anybody up yet? Coffee's ready - been ready for a couple of hours.

Bill, thank you for being a firefighter. I'm amazed that people put their lives on the line every day, and I'm so very thankful.

On dust collection: I have a dust collector but it's too difficult to set up pipes throughout the shop and I can't afford to redecorate the shop like Stumpy. I have some quick release connectors from PSI but they're still a pain. I have little hands and the 4 inch hose is really uncomfortable. Sometimes I use William's duct collection technique but just sweep into the dust collector port that I have at the floor. It makes such a jolly noise. I have a General air cleaner that's perfect; I should get some replacement filters so I could blow them out in bunches. Most importantly, I have a Trend Airshield face mask. If you ever get one, get two batteries; the battery will run out when you're doing something you don't want to stop overnight. I guarantee it. For general chip collection, there's nothing like a good old shop vac.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a wonderful 5" of snow this morning. I was just thinking about all the things it will keep me from doing today.


----------



## mojapitt

I am still trying to decide on dust collection in the shop. I am not a fan of hoses all over the shop. Considering using 2 or 3 smaller DCs around the shop instead of a central one.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the LJs computer is acting strange again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning early risers,

I've been playing weather sentry….
Up at 4:00, 5:00, 6:00 & 7:00….
Verifying that NOTHING has/is falling from the sky.
Flurries have just now decided to settle in.
The bulk, maybe 2" total, won't be here until noon.
I really hate all this "hurry up & wait"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The LJ interwebby portal is always "acting strange".
If you are experiencing an over abundance of "strangeness"....
It could/may just be the computer operator!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome aboard, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Are you sure it is not the haters simply trying to break up this thread?


----------



## mojapitt

Question to you all. I have seen several project posts that list "Danish Oil" as the finish. I have never considered it a final finish. I have always thought that it was used and then you finish it with something else. Does anyone use it as a final finish?


----------



## DIYaholic

Haters?
There are people that wish to break up this thread?

Don't they realize that if they close the asylum….
We will just infest their everyday threads!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have never used Danish oil….
I have some, but have yet to use it.

I would think a top coat would be needed.
But then again, everyone has different needs & objectives for the final finish.
If durability isn't an issue, perhaps a top coat isn't needed.
Just my feeble mind thinking out loud!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Haters? Where???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Turned everything upside down in the shop yesterday. 
Refitting the Incra 5000 sled to the old craftsman saw. 
Of course that means I decided to hang the craftsman router that used to be under the ridgid saw extensions table under the craftsman cabinet. 
I think I am going to sell that old Ryobi that was in the craftsman cabinet. 
I have hated that thing for a couple of years now, ever since I picked up a good router and felt the difference. 
Anyway, with so much sitting out in the middle if the floor being remodified, I think it's a good time to consider where exactly in the shop I want some of these things.

Ya'll take care. 
I'll check in later.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've used danish oil as a final finish. It gives you a nice, satin look after several coats and some rubbing. Not a durable finish, but an easy one to apply, which is why a lot of beginning woodworkers use it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, in my opinion ( and this is only my uneducated opinion) Danish oil is much like BLO. 
It has worked for me much the same way the times I've used it anyway. 
It is something that soaks deep into the wood pores and hardens, eventually. 
However, the only thing I have been able to use oil alone on is shop made tools. 
For nicer projects, Danish oil needs a topcoat.


----------



## Doe

I'm finding the site just lickety-split which is really strange. Speaking of the haters, I keep wondering when this thread gets changed to "Off Topic Content" if someone complains about our deeply relevant conversations. More coffee, dear?

William, I always read the dire warnings that come with stuff. It started in my teens when I bought a hair dyer that warned it was not to be used in the bathtub. Read warnings for hours of hilarity. I just read one this morning for a Veritas Block Plane blade: "CAUTION SHARP".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Monty, these "hater" of who you speaketh of?
We need lists of names. 
So we can drag em out into the town square at high noon and beat them with a wet noodle!


----------



## mojapitt

I guess because I use a lot of soft wood (beetle kill pine) it doesn't give much protection for the surface. I could see using it on harder surfaces.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, you build a cage for em!
Randy, ......
Never mind randy, we need it done this year. 
Sandra, make some pink lemonade for the party. 
Eddie, bring the mud bugs. 
Doe, can you start rolling out the dough for noodles?
I'll some water on boiling for the noodles. 
Don't worry eddie, we'll cook the mud bugs in it afterwards. 
Marty, brings the dogs. Stop looking at his ass for a while will ya?
Dave, we're gonna need someone dignified looking to read the charges. Bring your pipe. 
Monty, you're the new guy. You get first lick at em. Be careful. Those noodles break kinda easy like. 
We're gonna have is a good old fashioned wet noodle whipping party!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just realized how nutty that read. 
Sorry folks. 
I'm on the pain meds early this morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You just proved that the "Stumpy Syndrome", aka; Eternal Shop Reorganizing Disorder….
Is contagious!!!

"...which is why a lot of beginning woodworkers use it…"
I guess Danish oil should be MY finish of choice!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See Monty?
I don't know nothing about haters. 
Crap has gotten so bad in certain areas of this site that I only look at a fee things here; projects, stumpy thread, and blog post that my friends post ( usually when they provide a link to them here). 
My grandpa alway told me that you don't discuss politics, religion and guns in polite company. 
I added sawstop and fords versus Chevys to that list.


----------



## mojapitt

William, if it was nutty how you wrote it, then what does it say if we understood it when we read it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, I recommend Johnson's paste wax to beginners. 
Wipe on, wipe off, done in minutes.

I hated Danish oil as a beginner. 
I had to wait forever to handle it much. 
That stuff takes forever to cure. 
Wax is ready to go the same day. 
And multiple coats can give you quite a shine if you use a car buffer on it. 
Trust me, my daughter still has a hope chest I done twelve coat that way on. 
Still had a nice shine to it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, it means you're fitting in just fine around here. 
And if that is truly the case…....
Maybe you might want to rethink your life decisions.


----------



## ssnvet

I used Danish oil on my daughters hope chest. One word…... EASEY

Satin sheen, makes the grain pop, can add a little color, and it's also easy to repair any damage.

Not suitable for a table top IMO, but just right for a low wear piece.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing that the haters had issues with their mothers growing up. It comes down to since they aren't happy, they don't want anyone to be happy. They would like to have their own thread like this, but can't get along that long.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning!

French press stewing and apple turnovers baking


----------



## superdav721

Monte it is a finish I keep in a bottle under my bench. I use it on all my tools. I will touch up furniture with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My finish of choice is 
1/3 shellac
1/3 alcohol
1/3 BLO
I started using it when turning bowls, but have found that it creates a beautiful finish on anything. 
The recipe came from capt. Eddie. 
The idea to buff it with coffee filters came from Dave.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning everyone. 
Monte I've used Danish oil quite a bit. Not the most durable thing but it leaves a satin finish and can be repaired very easy. Just wipe on more  I'm not a huge fan of just Danish oil tho. I agree it needs a top coat


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have gotta get to the shop or I'll sit here and yap with ya'll all day. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

See ya William. I hope I get there at some point today. I gotta prune some pear trees before spring comes.


----------



## Doe

I don't have much experience with different finishes and what I know is just only what I've done. I use Danish oil on bowls and use several thin coats over several days, as long as it keeps sucking it in. Then I wipe it off and buff with the Beale system after a week or two for it to harden. Danish oil does an amazing job on Jatoba; it brings out the beautiful reddish color that you don't see with other finishes.

William, sounds like fun. Sort of like silly string but more adult like. And dignified. Maybe Eddie could do Moses and lay down the law.


----------



## ssnvet

Guess who stole the neighbor dog's stuffed animal…..










Skipper!


----------



## mojapitt

I have labradors. Convicted thieves all of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I see the "skipper"....
Where's Gilligan???


----------



## ssnvet

Oh, this is NOT his first offense.

A bonifide clepto he is!


----------



## Doe

Look at that face . . . Skipper says that it was somebody else . . . an evil twin maybe


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've started using watco Danish oil lately. I agree it's a finish as long as you don't handle it a lot. It takes a while to cure. I've used it on a medicine cabinet and the flag cases I've been making. In the future I see myself using it and then putting poly over it.

I don't understand why there would be haters. If you don't like this thread, don't look at it. There have been threads that I didn't like. You know what I did? I didn't open them again. What's wrong with people with common interests(LJ) talking about other stuff too.

Doe, I find that most people are appreciative of professions like mine and that helps us to keep doing it. Some aren't appreciative til they call for help. And then there's the ones that need us, but never thank us. Those are the ones that makes us doubt why we're doing it. That feeling doesn't last long though. Thanks for your appreciation.

Still wish I had your snow, those of you still getting it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's one of my pals. He does not play with toys at all so…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's one of my other buddies. My family was at the firehouse eating dinner with me when we got a call. I got up and went down the hall to the truck. Sean followed behind to see the truck leave. He has turnout gear that matches mine almost perfectly and wears it all the time.









And here's the truck that he loves.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You are free to come here and take all the snow you want…
Even better, if I had a big enough fan, I would blow all the storms your way!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Great little "mini-me"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wait, there's more to this site then Stump's thread???? Yeah, I generally stay clear of those. I'll make a slightly political comment here, but y'all don't argue (many of y'all agree) and I don't take issue with films being wrong, uh, I mean having a difference in opinion.

Nice looking pups. Not as nice as my two labs, but close - grin.

Cool firehouse pics Bill.

As to finishes, I've now used danish oil, BLO, straight poly, wipe on poly. And paste wax. I like the paste wax because it is as easy as it gets. I used BLO on my wife's lathe bench, then coated over it with wipe on poly. I used Danish a couple times, took forever to dry (BLO takes a long time too) but looks good. I'm anxious to try shellac, but I think I'll finish the bar stools I'm making with poly for durability.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,
did somebody say Mudbugs


----------



## lightcs1776

Yum! Mud bugs this summer when I get back to Georgia.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thats a big fire truck ,i have relatives that are fire fighters have a lot of respect for them especially after all the ones that were lost in the 911 buildings tring to save other


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ignore haters. Shoot beavers. Labs are kleptos. Just a few things learned in 20 minutes. What a great thread.
Well, I already knew that about Labs. 'Course, they aren't the only ones, either. Does no good to punish them. The recidivism rate is high.

Got my donuts yesterday. 1doz. glazed cake. MMMMmmmm good.

I've been using Watco+poly or Marine Varnish since I was a beginner. Like Doe says, it does bring out the beauty of some woods. It does a great job on walnut, maple, QSWO, redwood and mesquite. On really small items, I've zapped them in the micro then immediately applied the Watco. It really soaks up that first coat. Don't try it for succeeding coats, though.

Started on making a fence yesterday. Didn't get far. Had to go shopping with the wife. 









When we got back home, there was a package notification in the mail box. Hate it when we get them on Fridays with no time to drive in to the PO. Gotta wait 'til Monday. Delayed gratification isn't ever good. I want it NOW!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Eddie it's big, but it's small for a ladder truck. The truck is 37' long and weighs 54,000 lbs. the ladder reaches 77'. A big ones is 43' long weighs 70,000 lbs and reaches 105'. Oh yeah and it costs one meeelion dollars.

343, we will never forget.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got the sled fitted to the craftsman setup. 
Got the craftsman router hung under the side table. 
Now I need to do a lot of rearranging things. 
I've already got a buyer for the ridgid.


----------



## superdav721

Slow down William your going to hurt yourself. More. ,


----------



## Doe

About planes: I bought two Veritas planes several years ago because I figured I wouldn't be able to get a planer (and I didn't even know about jointers then). Last year I took a course on tuning blades. It worked well before I tuned it and it was fantastic when I was done. Although I have a planer (never used), I'd much rather try to use a plane well. My woodworking skills are very limited (other than turning) and I'm working on improving.

The addiction started with the Plane of Your Dreams thread. I stay away as much as possible. Many are works of art in themselves and the patina of older wood is beautiful. Beauty isn't everything so I want to get all the planes that I have working properly *and *use them.

I stopped to admire this one at Lee Valley yesterday but I have no interest in getting it: http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=61963&cat=1,41182,48942
Same as I have no interest in the latest car, fashion, or decorating trend. There it is: I'm officially out of the chick club.

Oh by the way, the reason that airplanes aren't made out of the same stuff as the black box is because tanks can't fly.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer filled long johns vs glazed donuts.

I use Danish oil before poly on Beetle Kill Pine. Really makes the colors stand out.


----------



## GaryC

Morning chores are finally done. Gene, wish I had one of your donuts. Don't wanna go to town to get them. 
Got work to do in the kitchen today. Honey-do's. 
Little guy can't make it over today. He's got to go somewhere with his dad. Guess the twactor dwive will just have to wait. 
Youngest grand daughter was in ER for several hours last night. Morphine cured the problem for her but, lots to be concerned about. Has a strange pain in her throat. Wont even let the doc touch her. Neck is stiff and hurting. One tonsil swollen. Ear is painful. Vomiting…... etc. They finally decided she had viral tonsillitis in just one tonsil Haven't checked on her today..yet. 
Well, back to the shop to cut more stuff or the kitchen


----------



## bandit571

Chris: go back to #56257 post. You just might like it….

Might get something done today…..nah. Have to work the next three nights, so a rest up is the order of the day..

Have a lot of shavings to haul out of the Dungeon Shop, again. Seems if I allow two shavings to hide under the workbench, the next time I'm down there, a whole crowd of them are sitting there…


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Those are some very handsome block planes….
But for $300.00, I would expect it to come with a cord!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I've filled my longjohns before….
Nothing you'd want to eat though!!! ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Ill save you one. Better hurry though. 
Sorry to hear the young'un is in pain. Hope she get's better soon.

Bandit, Don't look under there. They like their privacy.


----------



## mojapitt

:-O)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

William nice sled. I have the same one you're gonna love it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh my - William's on a tear, something about Monte's long johns, Doe likes planes, somebody said to shoot beavers.

We are officially the Seinfeld of woodworking.

I'm done in today. Resting up and EXTREMELY grateful that the neighbours called and invited us for dinner.
If not it was going to be my Italian specialty - getcherowny……


----------



## lightcs1776

I saw that, Bandit. Family time last night was good, but kept me from commenting on it. I started cracking up reading it, especially as a former 11C mortar man. I've seen a few good young LTs who listen to a good 1SG and become great leaders. I've seen a lot more who have to learn the hard way. I love being a Waarant … I didn't have to go completely to the dark side. It's the best of both worlds. However, I actually have an appreciation for the O-grades (traditional officers) since I was the S6 last deployment, which is usually held by a CPT.

William, great job on the saw. The more posts I read about the 113 Craftsman the more I think I'll be keeping mine for the duration and invest in other tools, like making a cross cut sled and a good fence. I like the enclosure on yours.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm moving slow Dave. 
That is the advantage of some of these things. 
Incra is a breeze to setup and get squared away. 
The kreg plate for the router is so easy to hang under a table that one could do it while halfway into a bottle of tequila. 
Don't ask how I know that. 
Now I'm sitting on my butt debating on how I want to arrange things. 
I just hope I don't hurt anything while doing this. 
It is hard work for someone like me to think this hard.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Greg, I've had the sled and fence for a long while and do love them. 
Here's the story.

The craftsman saw is a 1950s era that Lucas completely restored and built a cabinet around. 
He decided to part with it. 
I did not have the cash for it, but we done some horse trading instead. 
All I wanted it for at the time was for the Incra accessories. 
My plan was to put all the Incra stuff on my ridgid saw and sell the craftsman. 
However, I did not get around to it right away. 
So for a long time now I have been using the craftsman for ripping and the ridgid with the Incra sled for cross cutting.

Now fast forward to now. 
I have since decided I like the craftsman saw much more than the ridgid. 
So I wanted to set up the sled for the craftsman saw. 
Now the rub. 
The sled has always been set up since I had it on the right side of the blade. 
I am left handed. 
So that's the reason I had to rework it. 
I tried but have never gotten used to making sled cuts with my right hand.

So anyway, 
I figured if I was reworking the sled that I may as well go ahead and move everything to the craftsman saw and part with the ridgid. 
I have never needed two table saw. 
It was just a luxury. 
Now I need the money much more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that is a nice setup. It looks very convenient and useful.

I prefer long johns filled with custard and not Danish oil or anything else Randy might put in them. Now, Danish I like with cheese. I've never shot a beaver.

Sorry to hear about your grand daughter Gary. I hope she feels better soon. Any mention of meningitis? Some of those symptoms seem to fit?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, hope your granddaughter gets feeling better. Seems like life has a lot of stresses.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I wish the best for the young lady. At the hospital i always feel worse for the children than us older folks. The children have not yet had the opportunity to make the same stupid mistakes that we have.

Long johns need bavarian cream and not that white icing crap.


----------



## JL7

Gary - sorry to hear about the granddaughter, that's a tough one when they are in pain….


----------



## JL7

Lot's of posts going on here folks, so I may have missed it, but Monte's been hanging around for 2 days now and not sure if he's stated where he stands on hand planes….....


----------



## JL7

Gene - the dual positioner fence is quite interesting…..don't think I've seen a dual before…....curious how it works out.

And William, your morning rambling made sense to me too…....probably not good huh?

And we must be thinking alike on the TS issue also William…...I'm getting rid of my newer saw also and bolting everything back onto the old Craftsman 113. In time, want to build a cabinet for it like you have, but this is how it is looking now, with the other saw in the background (anybody want it?)....the shop is a disaster!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, no mention of meningitis. I wondered about that but, they seemed to be concentrating on the one swollen tonsil. She had Rocephine by IV last night in the ER. Sent home with oral antibiotics and pain pills. No better today. But, at least she is sleeping. Follow up Monday if nothing happens to take her in before that.
Thanks Chris
Monte, Makes a person feel real helpless. 
Thanks, Jeff. 
Back to my chores


----------



## GaryC

My post got robbed

ahh, it just showed up. Now back to the chores


----------



## ssnvet

Gary….. Hope your grand daughter is better soon.

I just got back from taking the kiddies ice skating at the arena. I always have a mental laps and fly around the rink thinking I'm a young buck hockey player again when I go there. I sneak up behind my girls and terrorize them…. No hat is safe. Of course, I'm laying on the couch moaning and groaning now :-(

I'm started setting up a T in an air line and moving the 220 outlet for my DC, then boxing in the last section of the ceiling beam, before we left. Trying to muster the energy to get back at it now.


----------



## JL7

Gene or Randy….(or anyone who may be interested) I have an extra Incra fence, no positioner, just the fence. It's from one of the older models. It would be compatible with the "stop" that Randy got from Gene and would also probably work with the Incra Mike as well…...will let it go cheap. They are $50 if you order one from Incra…..

It has the router table cutout on it, so would need a sub fence if you use on the TS, plus it has the extendable stop on it….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

William how do you like that incra fence system. I've coveted it for some time but worry that going from a biesemeyer I'd have a pretty large learning curve


----------



## mojapitt

OK, even though I may be kicked off the thread, I cannot tell a lie. I do not use most hand tools. Simply a time factor. Sorry.


----------



## JL7

You're not alone Monte, they haven't kicked me off yet, but I take that day by day…........


----------



## JL7

Hey Greg, if William ignores your question, the learning curve on the Incra is not steep for doing standard cuts. Just zero on the blade and every cut is spot on, always.

The learning curve only applies for the joinery stuff…...I have 3 of there systems…....no regrets.


----------



## mojapitt

I have the Incra IBox. It's one of my best investments.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Incra fence has no learning curve as far as I'm concerned. 
Zero out the steel rule, or the white one if you prefer, I like the steel. 
Then go. 
The micro adjust is what I love. 
Each click is 1/100 of an inch. That allows some super fine tuning.

Now remember I know nothing about the other fence you have. 
So I don't know the differences. 
You can go to the Incra site an download the instruction manual. 
Study it and see if it's what you want. 
It costs zero to look over the manual and check it out.

Jeff, how much for the auxiliary fence?
I would love to have the router cutout. 
I could attach it to my existing fence with some things I have from rockler for attaching auxiliary fences when using my router.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Half the shop is straightened up again.


----------



## JL7

William - technically, each micro adjust is 1/1000 of an inch!!

Matt was inquiring on the extra fence so we'll see. It will be cheap!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Hope the young 'un is doing better and feeling no/less pain.

Monte.
I'm a tethered woodworker also!
However, I do own a few planes. I just haven't gotten around to rehabbing them. I have used a mini block plane for some chamfers, but that's it.

Jeff,
I am interested in the fence!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I picked up a Corian sink cut-out.
Do you folks think it would make a good router table top?
If not, well either way really, what else could I use it for?


----------



## mojapitt

It should work for a router table. Nice smooth top.


----------



## JL7

If it's flat it will work Randy….as always, the trick is getting the plate in there flush…..

I've built 4 homemade tables, and I finally got it right on the last one (which is the one to the right on the TS photo). That was phenolic coated baltic birch ply from Rockler and I put a bunch of height adjustment screws under the plate.

It's really tricky to get the cutout just right without the adjustment screws….and for doing joinery, it shows up when the plate is off…...

I bit the bullet on my router table and bought the Woodpeckers top, and that trumps them all, it's dead on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fine with me Monte. I own about 5 planes now. I have not rehabbed them. I have used one occasionally to get a piece close before taking it to the jointer and for chamfering edges but thats about it. Time factor for me too Monte. Maybewhen i have more time…


----------



## bandit571

Have to leave for work in a little bit

Corned beef, Cabbage, and veggies for supper. Been cooking all day long, house smells…GREAT!

Will work on that Victor plane a bit more, on Tuesday after a nap. Trying to get a see-through shaving full width out of it.

Still have a few corded tools IN the shop. I do have a 113 tablesaw, still out at the old pole barn shop. No room in the Dungeon for it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the Corian feedback and insert info.
I need to decide whether to build or buy an insert???
Knowing ME….
Buying would be much quicker and more accurate!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy. 
Corian pens. 
I've turned a couple of pens out of Corian and would like to do some more one day. 
Treat it like acrylic.
Sharp tools. 
No finish. Just wet sand it to a high gloss polish.

Jeff,
No problem. 
Let me know but it would next month at the earliest before I have any money.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ive got a rockler insert that fits my hitachi you can have, what router do you have?


----------



## JL7

William,

Here's something to think about…..I built this fence out of Oak and it uses Rockler type clamps to hold it to the TS fence and it has dust collection….really simple….but it works…










This is from the bottom…(the blue tape is just for shims):


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It is a Porter Cable 8529
Variable speed plunge


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I love the high-tech shims!!!
Is it possible to use the green Frog tape, or would that not be accurate enough??? ;^)


----------



## JL7

I'm pretty loyal to the Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing "Blue"......but I spose you could try it…....I hold no warranty for your efforts!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, im pretty sure this will fit. It fit my hitachi and they are both listed for this plate. Its rocklers plate A.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks Jeff. Been looking at it for a while. I just don't know if is like it or not. It would be an expensive purchase to not like it. Hopefully I find someone by me with one that I can test out


----------



## JL7

Craigslist Greg! That's where I got all mine. Too much $$ new for sure!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Where do u live Jeff. I have a hard time finding that kind of stuff here on Long Island. Although I did get a powermatic 3hp DC for 400. And I got a bandsaw in the works. Although the bandsaw wasn't off craigslist


----------



## JL7

I'm just north of Minneapolis Greg. It would seem like Long Island should have a pretty good CL showing…...but here's a tip for something you really want…..set a Google Alert for "Long Island Incra" or whatever…..you'll be way ahead of the competition. And those good deals go fast!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I'm using two positioners because I had two. There will be a pair of T tracks between the ply piece the positioners is on, and the ply base. They'll be for gross adjustment. The positioners will provide the fine adjustment. I won't have the 1000th inch adjustment capability like my Jointech of an Incra but 1/64th will be close enough. Much better than the bump and guess method I've been using on that saw.
And Jeff, be careful with that blue tape. It'll vary by an angstrom over the length of the roll.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Jeff thanks. I'll def keep that in mind. I want incras router table setup. That's what I've been waiting for


----------



## JL7

Got it Gene….I still have my "original" Incra and that's the trick using T-track, but not a fancy dual setup! Looks like you are setting it up on the Shopsmith TS, so you just got to figure out how to keep the skew in check….enjoy…..looks blog worthy…

No problem Greg…good luck in the hunt. You'll be surprised, it will be there b4 you know it…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. I know some people get picky about religion, so I'll only mention this once. If y'all want prayer for anything, just ask. I know I mention that I'll pray for one of y'all, and I do.

I'm enjoying seeing what you're doing with the Craftsman saws. There will be an enclosure built on mine in the future. Of course, I have a list.

I used the new #4 today on the first board for the bar stool. Plane is working nice. Thanks again, Bandit. I also chopped another dog stop in the bench. I'm thinking I have them too far apart, about 10 or 11 inches. Makes it harder to use them with the vice.

Here is the board


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, can you go into more detail on how to use Google alerts? I didn't realize they had that feature.

Monte I don't think there are any requirements here. If there were, I wouldn't be allowed on the thread.


----------



## JL7

Chris, just Google "Google Alerts" and fill in the blanks. Just got to cancel them when there done!


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sick granddaughters are always scary. I'm prayin for a quick recovery.

Monte, I'm still here and I can't even spell "hand tules"

I think I need an intervention as I just bought a Woodmaster 18" planer off CL cause it was just too good a deal to pass up! And I already have a perfectly good 13" Ridgid planer. But this one is bigger and has a 5HP motor!


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, you don't need intervention. You need help getting that new planner into position.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You are sooooo wrong!!! ;^)

Andy,
I'm here for you buddy….
An intervention is just what you need & I'll help you.
The first step is admitting you have a problem… done!
You are well on your way to recovery.
Next, send that 18" planer my way….


----------



## JL7

No problem Chris - the Google Alerts was a cool tool when I was working, you can keep track of all sorts of things…...the sky's the limit…..

Andy…...2 words…..*you suck!* 18" 5 HP! Great score…..........


----------



## JL7

PUSH…..........


----------



## JL7

Speaking of which…..ever since Andy got that sawmill….......I don't think he's posted a project? Right? Not that wood hoarding is a bad thing!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, you can set that planer in the building next to the sawmill. Plane everything coming off the mill and raise your prices.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, it's been nearly 3 months….
See Chris, there is a problem!!!


----------



## mojapitt

He' so not hording. He is specialized in wood production.


----------



## lightcs1776

Isn't cutting beautiful boards a project? He should post those.

Randy, I have never, ever, said I was right. However, that doesn't mean I'm wrong, just a little of kilter is all.

Jeff, I'll be looking into that Google feature. I'm tired of searching CL for a #7 plane and a DC three times a day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That suggestion won't get Andy makin' projects….
And more importantly, ME a new planer!!!


----------



## JL7

Good point Monte…..hoarding implies dysfunctional behavior! None of that here!


----------



## JL7

Google away Chris - let us know how it works…...

Also, with the LJ search broken, all you need to do is go to Google and use "Lumberjocks" before your search and it works just as before…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I search craigslist all the time and im not looking for anything. If i did that i would still look.


----------



## JL7

Exactly Billl…...scrolling CL is one of the new American past times…...baseball, hotdogs, apple pie and CL…..Chevy got snubbed when they "forgot" to recall….....


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, thanks for offering to hold the fence for me, but I'm going to pass as I think others could make more proper use of it.

Home made pizza tonight…. Mmmm…..

Today's accomplishments….

Finished the trim









Re-wired the DC switch









Routed a new air line


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, nice looking shop set up


----------



## superdav721

Doe I loved your post.
Power and hand tools both have there place.
If you are in production and will be doing the same thing power tools are the way to go.
Hand tools are faster and easier to set up.
If we take two boards with twist and wane in them.
You get a table saw, planer and joiner.
Ill take 3 different planes.
We start at the same time.
I will have a square straight board before you do hands down.
Now if we both have 20 bent boards you will beat me with the power tools.
I love the old tools.
You dont see table saws and joiners in antique shops.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Just looking at your progress made ME tired!!!

Lookin' good, err GREAT!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH….
Marty's messin' up the portal, AGAIN!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary pray your grand daughter s gets well and a full recovery

Matt it turned out looking great and like the beam

Jeff one day i got to get u to show me the google serch for creigs list

Andy great score and you suck


----------



## JL7

Nice shop Matt…...really shapin' up…..

Hey Dave….you always put things in perspective…......one of these days, I will appreciate the planes I have…..one of these days!

Eddie - no teaching involved - just "Google Alerts"....and fill in the blanks…...remember less is more when searching, which means you might get a bunch of nothing, but eventually….........

Randy and William - you were tied for the fence…...should we flip a coin?


----------



## DIYaholic

*HEADS*


----------



## gfadvm

This is the only thing I have built since I bought the mill.


----------



## JL7

*TAILS*

Oh wait…..William's not here….......*WILLIAM!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a coin i can flip.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

stopped by the auction house here yesterday and they had a 18 ''sand flee sand so i went and i bid on it till till they went crazy somebody got it for 330 bucks dont think they are much more new , i hung around there was a pile of router stuff on a ole router table i dug around on it and got down on the floor to look up under it and it looked like it had a Porter cable 751 some thing but it was big and won the whole pile of stuff for a 120 bucks i pulled my truck around to load it up not sure what i had done but wanted the router and it was a 75182 bolted up to a router lift got home and cleaned it up the two double aa battries had corroded a bit but it cleand up and works digital read outs not sure what this other stuff is ,Jointech components to router tables ,googled it and seems they went out of business a few years ago , had these bits in a box uder some stuff


----------



## JL7

Good one Andy - I stand corrected - you're not a dysfunctional wood hoarder…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William there are two r three fences in this pile of stuff you may can rig one up out of it ,or Randy it looks like they are channeled for add ons


----------



## JL7

Nice score Edward! (That's your real name right?) The 3 horse PC router is $300 all by itself…....*YOU SUCK*....again…


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I am beginning to agree, with the exception of the table saw. That said, I've only used cheap saws, so maybe a quality saw would make a difference.

Matt, shop is looking outstanding. Great work.

Eddie, nice auction win. Very nice.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Eddie. Great deal. Nice router lift
Andy super jealous of the planer


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You earned it my friend….
*YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats a heck of a deal Eddie.


----------



## JL7

Eddie broke the LJ portal big time with that post….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, did you make that from lumber you cut? If so…


----------



## JL7

*POWER - HAHAHAHAHAHA.*......(thats eddie with his new router….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, big hiccup.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

power up :0)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it took about 5 min for that post to squeeze thur the portal


----------



## JL7

Eddie - the Jointech fence is pretty sweet also…...(and the lift) not sure which came first, the Incra or the Jointech, but both are good quality….. great find my friend…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great find Eddie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy they had one of those there and it went for over a thousand 
http://monroe.craigslist.org/tls/4383599700.html


----------



## JL7

I have a Jointech table saw sled (like Williams Incra's sled) I need to adapt to the TS….got it at a garage sale last summer for pennies on the dollar. Been waiting to see which saw would win…....so now I know…..


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I just did a little research and the jointech was made first. But they couldn't make it and are out of business now. Still an incredible find. 
Eddie *you suck*


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks , i think Joointech went out of bunisses a few years ago from what i read but they were doing what incra has done ,heard that the man that started it died and his sons run the businesse down but either way they seem to have disappeared


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all seem to have a lot of good opportunities for tool hunting Dow your way, Eddie. Cool for you.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I milled the weird cherry for the drawer faces but the Jatoba came from a retiring Stair shop on CL.

eddie, and you said I suck?

Haven't gotten the planer home so I only hope it is a good deal. Seller said it needs 1 new belt (I'll replace both so they match). Then we'll see how good a deal I made…..


----------



## JL7

Sounds right, I knew Jointech was out of business, and I believe Incra pushed the envelope a bit farther…..sometimes being the pioneer sucks…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff if you need any parts for it let me know ,i just wanted the router and the lift


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy. Nubbers
Got in the shop today. Made a set of corn holes for daughter about 6 pens and a pencil


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, The planer you linked to is NEW and has all the extra attachments that mine doesn't have. That's a $4000 machine!


----------



## ssnvet

Andy….. You'll be glad for that planer when you start stuffing some serious board feet of lumber through it.

I put all the rough milled pine boards I used for my sub-floor through my Delta lunch box, and it wasn't fun.


----------



## JL7

Eddie….hold your horses buddy…....that appears to be a complete router table setup…....router, lift and adjustable fence / positioner….the Jointech was/is a good system….....don't give it away just yet!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris theres really not much on wood working tools here this was just a rare occasion of tools here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff ill do a little research it looks complicated for a ole ******************** a#$


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, congrats regardless, Eddie. I'm happy for you.


----------



## JL7

You can figure it out you ole ******************** a$$......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay DY how you taking to Texas


----------



## GaryC

Whats is?


> ? Shameless is in Texas


?


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I am hoping to go back to Andys place again around May. Maybe we can all meet there for a barbecue?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte sounds like a plan maybe yall can get over this way and visit at the boil on the 16 ,,itll be fun and i dont have a lot of hand tools but they can come in i dont mind


----------



## GaryC

Monte, that would be great…. you and Andy making it to Eddies on the 16th. Should be a good group
Gene is coming all the way from Arizona


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and if you have kids they are welcome too cant have a craw fish boil around here with out grand-kids coming over they dont usely stay long and have a big yard and i have 2 X boxes so they have some entertainment i just have to hid my call of duty game


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Eddie, I won't be making it to the boil, of course, due to the distance. However, it sure sounds like a great time. Hope everyone has fun and really enjoys themselves.

Time for bed. I want to be awake for service tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mud bugs have got me hungry got to go to pop eyes and get some thing to eat 
later gators


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris if not you,ll be there in spirit , plus we have internet and can telecast


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow wow wow, lots to catch up on.

Gary - hope the granddaughter is doing better

Eddie - you SUCK.

I like power tools and hand tools.

William - I want whatever it is that you're presently taking…

Bill - I troll Kijiji daily. Occasionally CL because I'm close to Maine, but yeah, it's a problem.

Ohhhh and FREE SHIPPING AT LEE VALLEY this week.

Chris - all prayers graciously accepted. You might be touchy about the rest being touchy, but I really don't think anybody here is touchy about much, as long as you're not too touchy about that…. Bwa-ha-ha.

Randy - I have an older router table top - some type of laminate. I haven't decided what to do with it yet - it has the router cut out. I may make a temporary sharpening stand with it using my old workmate bench. Dunno.

Today was a non power tool day, wasn't feeling up to it. But I went out to my shop and moved a few things around and just enjoyed some dreaming.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sometimes just being in the shop and puttering is just the right thing!!!


----------



## JL7

Agreed…...putter'n is good sometimes…...


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sorry but I have to ask. How did Sandra get the name 74?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

So…….. Didn't get any shop time. My friend blew his clutch so I had to drive 3 hrs round trip to tow his car back. Got to flex the muscles on the jolly green giant tho.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing it is the year she was born


----------



## DIYaholic

So close, but NO!!!


----------



## GaryC

Late report. Granddaughter is up. Ate a sandwich without throwing up. Pain has lessened quite a lot. She has watched a little TV. Looks like we're on the way back to all OK


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy how bout a hint?


----------



## JL7

Good news Gary…...


----------



## DIYaholic

There is a story, but the jist is….

"...On May 23, 1974 RCMP Commissioner M.J. Nadon made an announcement that the RCMP would begin accepting applications from woman for regular police duties…"


----------



## mojapitt

Very good news about granddaughter. Feed her some ice cream.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news, Gary!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gary sorry to hear about the little one. It's tough when they're under the weather. Hope she gets better soon


----------



## ssnvet

Didn't you know Greg?

1974 is when the world ended


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Not the world, just "The Great White North"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great Gary! Appetite coming back is a great sign.


----------



## JL7

Greg….to answer a question you asked way back when…....yes the *Jolly Green Giant* is still alive and well in Le Sueur MN…...big business south of me…...


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Nope hadn't heard. I thought it ended in 2012


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
That was a typo or incorrect decoding….
Supposed to be 2021!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Ho ho ho ….. Green giant


----------



## DIYaholic

Did some say ice cream???


----------



## JL7

That's it…...when you actually drive thru the valley - they have a big Green Giant…..and of course…...you have to ho ho ho ….


----------



## DIYaholic

& Marty has, err is the Little Green Sprout!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy. Oh ok. Wonder what it will be after that


----------



## GaryC

Did you ever notice that the Green Giant and Santa both say the same thing???


----------



## JL7

Where is Little Green Sprout?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I think he's dreaming about a boat that stays in the water instead of in the shop


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, Your'e correct. It's a Shopsmith. I think I have the skew in check with a clamping system for the bottom piece of ply and the dual T tracks.

*EDDIE*, That is the same system that hangs off the end of my other Shopsmith. Same router, same lift (Jessem made them for Jointech) and same Jointech fence. Looks like you got some rails, too. And, turn that table around. The Jointech mounts on the rails that are on the sides of the table. Did you get any of the fence inserts? 
That's a SWEET setup. That fence doubles as a table saw fence on mine, too. Just like Jeff's Incra. 
Don't get rid of *any* of it! 
And that cabinet makers set is great, too. See if you find Marc's video on it's use. Hes' got a lot of tricks in making cabinets that make the job faster and way sturdy.


----------



## DIYaholic

All in favor of forever calling Marty "Little Green Sprout"....

YEA!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greg - we were swapping tales of basic training awhile ago and I told the story about my drill sergeant. He used to call me 1974, or would spit and say 1974 was a dark, dark year. (The year women were allowed in the RCMP). 
So the boys here shortened it to 74 and it stuck. (Don't tell them, but I kind of like it)

I was in a mixed troop of men and women. We were five women at the beginning, and only two of us made it through the 6 months.

Oh yeah, and we marched backwards. Uphill. In the snow, in bare feet. 20 miles at a time. And we ate coal. And we were grateful for it….


----------



## Momcanfixit

No - green sprout is a hideous nickname. Sounds like toenail fungus or something.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra. Lol. I love it. Thx for the background.


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Gary. Bet all are vastly relieved.
They are the same guy. Voice prints have proven it. The guy has to make some scratch during the off season, don't he?

Monte, Meet ya somewhere between Tucson and DeKalb?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight everyone. Here where spring has sprung allergies are sprung too and I feel it. Going to bed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Bill.


----------



## JL7

And Gary, on the Santa/Jolly thing…....yes…..........are you suggesting that one is a fake??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Past my bedtime as well.

Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

WHAT?


> The Green Giant isn't real


? 
Bite your tongue. Randy might hear you.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Nite guys. Sweet dreams


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, no… Gene has it figured out. It's one in the same… He's green in the spring/summer and red in the fall/winter. Of course, he has to shave in early spring


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Jeff how large is this jolly green monument by you


----------



## JL7

Well lets agree that's he confused this year…....


----------



## Gene01

The clothes make the man, Jeff.

Toddling off, now….or maybe it's tottering off. At any rate, see ya'll for coffee and donuts Domingo por la mañana.


----------



## JL7

Extra large…...no idea..


----------



## GaryC

Oh, he's a colorful fella.
I have one eye clamped shut. I'd better get close to the bed before the other one goes on me


----------



## DIYaholic

With today's temps above freezing….
I have an early morning property check.
May have to salt some snow melt, that has refrozen.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

WHat up Rob!
Good Gawd yall are chatty.
ok movie time mabee some shop time tomorrow.
Stumpy we need video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Fun night - sleep good folks….....

Marty - go in the house….......the mailman won't come until MONDAY!


----------



## JL7

Almost crapped my pants Dave with that…...


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Jeff googles great. 55.5' tall with a size 78 shoe


----------



## JL7

Told ya….


----------



## JL7

He's green all year round tho…....so there may be a glitch in the matrix….....(with Santa)


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Well boys and girls. I'm gonna call if an early night myself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 was a great year 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/wToTha9zMVs?version=3&hl=en_US

thank Greg ill check out the Jointech a bit more

nite yall ,got to go give thanks for another day in Paradise


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, good news about your daughter. No, great news.

Sandra, you know I had to read your one comment twice, don't you?

Eddie, absolutely will be there in spirit. Looking forward to seeing how all the pieces, which I have no clue about, fit together as you setup your action acquisition.

Y'all sure like to chat late into the night.

Heading back to bed. It's way too early to be awake, although the donuts and coffee do sound good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Early AM property check completed….
Almost not worth the effort!!!

No coffee….
YET!!!
I'll wait until I re-awake!!!

ZZzzz~~~~


----------



## GaryC

Well, I went to bed with one eye shut and I got up in the same condition. Hope yall have a great day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morrnin , got the coffee on and sauage and bisquite with tomato gravy ,grits and two eggs over easy and a dab of black berry jam


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, send some my way.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

coming right up Monte ,mornin


----------



## Momcanfixit

On my third coffee. Finished watching our son's early morning hockey game. Headed for a nap


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
114 posts to read this morning. 
And ya'll must have been talking slow because it took me a bit to read them all.

My son is going to learn to listen to me. 
He asked yesterday evening about fishing early this morn. 
I told him it was going to rain. 
I don't always listen to the weather. 
When my back says it's going to rain though, it's going to rain.

Sandra, you asked what I was taking yesterday?
It's called Jose Quervo. 
That's the reason I couldn't get some of the things I wanted done. 
I have a strict rule about alcohol and power tools.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You're on your third pot of coffee?
Oh no, I forgot. 
Ya'll measure coffee by the cup. 
I'm the only one who measured by the pot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin William its raining here ,and they were tearing up the white perch up here lately


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all,
Got a part for my band saw in the mail yesterday, but no blades yet so cannot try it out. So I'll go put the part on and pretend to cut something. Probably do some more straightening and cleaning in the shop. Want to make some kind of cabinet/shelf under the left side wing of the table saw. Nothing special, but I know it's wasted space I could use.

Happy Sunday to y'all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I was just sitting here wishing I could go fishing today. 
I don't care for fishing in the rain though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, you mentioned your sons early morning practice a while back, I assumed hockey. I just took up ice hockey about 2 years ago and love it. Not as many opportunities for hockey down here so I was not introduced until late. Got into a league against young kids just out of high school. Had fun, but they skated circles around us.

Now if I could just get into curling!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to go fishing too. I want to go trout fishing. I want to go bass fishing. I want to go canoeing in Canada and catch big smallmouth. I'll have to wait at least a week though.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am not dedicated enough to go ice fishing, the first thing I have to wait for is open water. Maybe May.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where do you fish Monte? I fished I rapid creek right on a golf course in town and caught a lot of trout. I also fished in Oahe a little and the Missouri River right in Pierre. I caught a walleye and a drum.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never gone to Oahe to fish, but I expect it to happen soon. I usually just poke around Pactola or Angustora. I am not a real dedicated fisherman.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In Mississippi we fish year round. 
The river has catfish, spoonbill and gar. 
Lakes have bass, perch and sometimes catfish. 
Ponds have bream and perch.


----------



## mojapitt

Walleye is the favorite here. Primarily from Lake Oahe on the Missouri River.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I remember correctly, Oahe also has smallmouth, salmon, trout, and northern pike.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know about the salmon, but I think it has all of the others.


----------



## Gene01

Good Sunday Morning, World!

Tulips are up! Lilacs and Irises are poking through, Creeping Myrtle is covered with tiny blue flowers and the lizards are scurrying. Spring has arrived on the mesa! 61º today and 70º by Tues. 
Zapped a couple donuts and had my coffees. 
Wife is baking Mexican Wedding cookies, Peanut butter cookies with Chocolate chips and Oatmeal raisin cookies. 
Life is good.
I hear some wood calling my name. 
Catch ya'll later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a great Sunday morning Gene.


----------



## KTMM

Two days away and you guys chat up too many posts for me to read. Last day at the beach, we'll be back home tonight.

I did go out to the shop the other night and worked on reshaping my v tool. Unlike the rest of the family, I'm off work till Wednesday night. Take care everybody.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a pretty great Sunday here too. Kind of cool, but the sun is shining. Went outside and my goats are bleating loudly, come feed us. Chickens are squawking. It's not muddy(I hate mud). Gonna go out to the shop with my 3 year old. I'll turn on the tv for him. Should be good.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gene sounds beautiful. 
Good morning to everyone. 
Will I also measure by the pot! ;-)
Slept in a bit today. Woke up and made French toast for me and my little guy. Now I'm working on pot number one of my coffee. Like i said got no shop time yesterday as I had a 3 hr round trip to tow my friends car with a blown clutch home. Today's not looking great either. Sad. But I'll be in there this week for sure. I only have a 60 hr work week this week. Lol


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning folks.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Good news on the youngster! It amazes me how sick they can get in a short time and how fast they can recover.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning everyone. Sounds like the best place to be this morning is at Gene's. I love oatmeal cookies with raisins.

we can't fish here because the ice right now. I refuse to do ice fishing. Something about being on ice and having to worry about being under ice just does not make me comfortable.I used to fish a lot when I was younger, but having kids makes a lot more difficult. When I would go fishing, I would spend more time helping untangle lines than actually fishing. As they're getting older, I am hoping to have more time out my water.

Gary, fantastic news about your daughter. Hope she has a speedy recovery and it is a passing issue.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you're right. It's always scarey when it happens. 
Home from church. Now back to kitchen work. Be glad when this little task is finished


----------



## JL7

Morning all….......it's snowing again…....sigh…..we were just getting a glimpse of the grass….oh well….

For Greg and Eddie or whoever - here's a good link to help you set the Google alerts up:

http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-a-Google-Alert-for-Craigslist


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool how-to Jeff. Saves me both the time of looking it up and having to remember to look it up.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll share a little secret with you Chris…. Ice fishing isn't about fishing… It's about guys finding a place where there wives can't see them, so they can do things with their buddies that their wives don't approve of. Usually this involves drinking and smoking. :^o

Since I'm not hen pecked, I don't ice fish

I suspect you already know this though ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Drinking and smoking might not be the only things your wife might not approve of. But, they might be the only things that you could do on a frozen pond comfortably.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, I figured you have a pretty good wife and family, Matt. I always enjoy the pics of the kids. I wouldn't go out on the ice unless it is super thick, even if I was nagged about things. When I go, I want to go in my sleep, not in water while looking up at an ice ceiling and thinking I should have stayed home.

Gene, I quite smoking so long ago that one would have to threaten me with death before I would even consider smoking. I was glad to give it up. Back then it was $7.50 a carton. It's more than that per pack. Crazy, in my opinion.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, I wouldn't go out on the ice *AT ALL*! I don't like being on the water regardless of it's state of tensile strength. I swim like a rock. 
We do a houseboat trip on Lake Powell occasionally, and we've gone deep sea fishing in the gulf. I was terrified all the time. On the houseboat, Scotch helped. On the boat in the gulf, Dramamine didn't.
Fly fishing in a shallow creek where, If I fall down the water doesn't get in my waders, is just fine.


----------



## GaryC

So, Gene… I take it you weren't in the Navy?


----------



## bandit571

Down here, it is either the Mad River for Trout fishing, or go up to Indian Lake for about anything else. A small creek near here is full of "Mud Bugs" as is the Great Miami River. Usually though, MY idea of fishing is drop an unbaited hook into the water, kick back in a shady spot, with the cooler beside the chair, FULL of….

Yawn…GRRR! Afterwork NAP is about over, first Mountain Dew is gone. Do I HAVE to go to work TONIGHT??? Yep, tonight, they pay DOUBLE TIME!

The "Cafe" at work is now a C-Market style. Can only use a special card, or your thumbprint as cash. Not too sure about it….yet. After almost two months of FREE LUNCH at work, it may be time to start a diet…...I'm up to ….227 pounds! Yep, I'm 5'-11', almost 230, and can't run. Sounds like a few NFL running backs, don't it?


----------



## lightcs1776

I've only been ocean fishing once, and loved it. Caught black bass, which cooked up nicely on a grill.

Bandit, can't beat double time.


----------



## bandit571

Tuesday, after work, is going to be "Study Time".

Going to find a Roy Underhill vidoe on Dovetails, and take a LOT of notes on one certain type. Seems I have a few Walnut scraps to play, er, I mean WORK on. Thinking maybe a box of some sort…...

That Victor #1103 will need some work on the sole. Big hollow in the middle, iron will shave hairs there, but not on the edges. Need to make it a full width cut, or at least out to the rounded up corners.

Glad Chris likes that #4 plane. That is the way I like my handplanes to work, too….


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, the #4 is doing great. It took nice thin flakes off the boards. There won't be any need to sand them. Love it!


----------



## bandit571

Need to find some place where the words "Wind" and "Chill" are NOT used together. Yes it is a bit windy out, and I think I will just "chill out" are better uses for those two words.

Bright sunny day out today, bit of a north breeze. Colder than the north end of a southbound Siberian Bat. Might hit the 70s next week? Yeah…..RIGHT…...Like the checks in the mail sort of thing.


----------



## lightcs1776

We aren't using the word Chill here, Bandit. It is 31 degrees here. It is just plain cold!


----------



## Doe

Spring ain't sprung
Grass ain't riz
Except for where
William is
And Gene and Dave and Gary and Eddie and Andy and Lucas and Bill
And anyone else I missed
Y'all really suck


----------



## bandit571

Only Green Grass I've seen ( other than what they sell down on the corner from here) is in Easter baskets @ WallieWorld. Grass here is BROWN. YUCK! But, it does beat seeing nothing but white crap outside…


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe is getting poetic. Y'all send some of that warm weather this way, would ya?


----------



## bandit571

Trying to keep that old van running until warmer weather FINALLY gets here. Needs an oil change, and maybe I can find out the rattle thing, and fix it back into place.

Build date for the van was Aug 2003. 216k on that 4 cylinder sewing machine engine. Seems to be running on just three, with the fourth acting as an oil-burning Diesel….

Gets about 8 mpg, maybe 10 with a good tail wind. Uncle Wayne Dorsey had a 31 Ford coupe that got better mileage….and it still runs.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Bandit. Sounds like that vans been faithful to u. You definitely got your money's worth even though it's drinking gas like my grandfather drinks vodka


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
I wasn't in the military. I was in the Air force.

Good lord Bandit. My Ford V10 get's better mpg than that. Not much better, but better.

Spring will come, Doe
Just not now, though
It'll come Pretty soon
Just watch the moon
and curse the snow


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm with Doe on the winter issue here. 
I happen to enjoy our seasons, and I like winter. But this year has been the most snow EVER seen this late in the year. When this melts, it's going to be a mess. The berry producers, potato farmers, etc etc are going to be affected by the flooding.

Rant over. Bring on the spring.

Did make it to the shop for awhile. May post a sneak peak at the router table.

Bill - I chuckled when I read your comment about ice hockey. I explained to Chris awhile ago that it's NOT called ice hockey. It's jut hockey. Although if you go to a State that calls it ice hockey, guaranteed the NHL tickets are cheaper.
Any other kind of hockey is substandard and gets the modifier….


----------



## Doe

I've cursed the snow and I'm still blue in the face.

My favorite poem (from a B.C. cartoon):

Oh beautiful earth of green and brown
So soft and warm and nifty
How come up here
You're full of rocks
And down on the beach you're sifty


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I can't fault those Air Force folks. They sure do have a better standard of living. I stayed on Air Force on-post temporary quarters once. It was better than staying at the Marriott.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's coming along, slowly but surely.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - I'll pass on the Jose Quervo, but I'll borrow a cup of the energy it gives you.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, there's a reason the AF broke away from the Army. Maybe it was just the brown shoes, but I don't think so. 
Our son is in his 17th year and, due to cut backs, has been offered the chance to retire early. He didn't hesitate to put in his application. He took the exam for E9 and is worried he might have make a HARD decision if he gets promoted. He hates the politics and petty BS and it only gets worse as you advance in rank.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Great looking RT! You gonna make the fence or buy one?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - I already have the Veritas fence which goes with the Veritas top, which DOE sent me before Christmas. (Can you imagine??) She also sent the top portion of the carcass, and I'm trying my best to turn it into a full size cabinet worthy of the hardware..


----------



## mojapitt

This is my spring right now



















Supposed to get a couple more inches tonight


----------



## boxcarmarty

414 post in 2 days???

I aint readin' them and you can't make me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and 3 more while waiting for it to posts…..


----------



## Doe

Finns ice fish and mass quantities of alcohol are required. I remember my father making me an ice fishing pole out of bamboo, but being quite small I just wanted to feed the fish. Actually, any kind of fishing, I'd feed the fish and really had no interest in catching anything. There are crawfish in Canada (I don't know if they're the same as the southern mudbugs) and I spent a whole afternoon getting them to come out from around rocks to nibble at worms. I haven't gone fishing for almost 50 years and like it that way. If we had some sort of apocalyptic devastation, I would die and be quite happy about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, there was a contagious bout of verbal diarrhea that went around


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I've just been out cutting down the ornamental grass as it should start sprouting any day. Still chilly out there, but doesn't seem like it. After this winter, 45 seems really warm. I saw some flowers blooming in the garden.

Did some rearranging in the shop today. Got the little drill press and mortiser off the floor. Cleaned up the bench with my miter saw. Threw away a bunch of stuff. Still not ready for showing pictures to Sandra, but getting there. Came up with a plan to add on to the shop. It will be a room of of the end. Thinking I can use it for dust collection. Storage of extra wood and other storage to keep main shop room cleaner. Maybe this summer.

Sandra, when we speak of the Blues(#1) we definitely just say hockey. I've never paid for a blues ticket in my life. Free tickets are the only way for me. I do say ice hockey though among friends because most would assume roller hockey around here.

You guys are poets and I didn't know it.


----------



## bandit571

Over on another thread here. There is a fellow saying one NEEDS a detailed to the nines PLAN in order to do any thing worthwhile in wood working. Otherwise, it is all "Ugly JUNK!"

Really?? Junk, is it now? If one buys such a detailed plan to do a bit of woodworking, all they are doing…is just learning to follow a plan.

Although, it might not be a bad thing….Even the US Senate can't do that…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Great router cabinet, Sandra. Very nice.

Gene, politics is one of the reason I went Warrant Officer instead of the traditional route. There isn't nearly as much politics in the Warrant Corps.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - I'm with you on the fishing. Booooo-ring. I guess that's proof that we are not in fact actual guys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - there are other threads here??


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, the US Congress, Senate, and the President all have a detailed plan. They simply refuse to follow it. The plan is called the US Constitution.

And as far as plans go, the more complicated the work, the more a plan can be useful. I'm not using a plan for the bar stools, but it is fairly simple and the one issue I had wasn't solved by plans I could find (leg thickness).

Sandra, fishing is not about catching fish. That is just a bonus. It's about being out and enjoying the peace and quiet.

And who is cheating on us by going to other threads???


----------



## bandit571

Time to head for work….

Too nice a day, though

Double time pay??? I suppose I should go….

Might be enough Mountain Dews there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up my largemouth from the taxidermist this afternoon, I think I'll name it Sandra…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yep, that's a good name, and a fine catch too, if I may be so bold.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I just showed my butt on another thread. I need to stay away from those whiney type threads. 
Melissa came in from work, changed clothes and said she was going riding with some friends. Saddled her mare, loaded her in the trailer and took off. lol Wish I could go with her but, right now, I'd wet all over the horse. 
Ordered an I-Box. Should be here next week. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My son just asked to get a new app on his iPod - 'dumb ways to die'.
Uh, NO.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Better toddle down to the kitchen to get things organized for tomorrow. Work tomorrow, so I need the slow cooker prepped and ready to go.
My spidey senses are telling me it's going to be a big week.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice looking bass, Marty.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra….. Nice progress, your going to love working on that router table.

Chris….. Even the attorney general thinks that following the law is optional for him, and he can decide for himself what is and isn't applicable.

I never got into fishing….. I have a good friend that has a 20' Boston Whaler and goes ridiculously far out in it. I tell him that I'll come along anytime just to be the deck hand, as I love to be on the water. I used to have a 19' day sailer, but it sank on its mooring on Newfound lake during a big storm. :^(

With this last step, which was the reason for all the others, I'm calling the ceiling project dunzo!










Now I can crank the air filter on high and can't even hear it in the family room directly above.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Went to an auction yesterday and they had a big @$$ anvil there. I thought about you but I didn't figure that you could afford the shipping…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
RT is coming along nice!

Marty,
Did you just post "A Fish Called Sandra"?
Wasn't that a movie???

Bandit,
Get to work & stop stealing MY Mountain Dews!!!

Fishing is well, not my first choice….
I'll take cliff diving, skydiving, golf, SCUBA….
Oh yeah, napping!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I saw previous pictures of yours, at least you can see the cars now.

Bandit, I haven't followed a plan in like 8 years, even then it was only a guide. In fact I'm sitting on what I built from that plan. Picture to follow.

I love to go fishing, especially I wild settings, and I love to catch fish. I don't keep them often. It's not about the meat for me. The fish I eat comes form the store usually.


















Sean wanted me to take his picture too. So those are my obligatory adirondack chairs from a plan. I built them from thicker cypress stock than the plan called for, so all the measurements had to be adjusted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It is good that you will now be able to "clear the air"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Is that you in the swing? I pictured you a little taller!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I think cliff diving is a great sport for you…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I see that you will never be out of lumber for projects.
If you need project wood….
Just disassemble the house and mill it up!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only a matter of time til my son wants that on his iPad.

I saw that movie, Kevin Kline swallowed the fish. That would be quite a feat with that bass!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speaking of pictures Randy, What ever happened to that selfie???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Randy, there's a few board feet there. Andy or Monte could probably tell us how many. House is 30 by 36, walls are 10' tall and there's about another 10 logs in the ceiling and floor that are about 40' long. All logs are about 20" at one end and about 12" at the other. They are red pine.

I love to swing!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I built a log cabin for my Dad about 25 years ago and swore I'd never build another one. It was a PIA…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a lot of work and I've still got stuff I should do, but it took so long to build that we needed to move in before those things were done. Now it's hard to do those things because all our stuff is in the way. Maybe when I'm retired and the kids are out of the house I'll pay someone else to do it. I do love it though.


----------



## Gene01

If a project is so complicated that a plan is needed, then it's too complicated for me.
I just screwed up in making a "U" shaped trough. 3 pieces of wood and I glued the wrong faces together. 
I learned several more combinations of bad words.
Maybe a plan would have been useful.


----------



## lightcs1776

I get more chuckles out of this place than anywhere else.

Great picture of your boy, Bill. And I love the house.

Maety , good memory. I forgot about Randy's Selfies. And not one of his back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty good looking fish ,is that a red craw fish you used for bail or is that a deep diving bait , 8 lbs bass


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill dont invite Monte or Andy over


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt can you tell any difference with that running ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 the RT looking great should be getting the switch any day if it can get thur the swamps and the snow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

whats the difference between a 71 1/2 1nd a 71
NICE VINTAGE STANLEY NO 71 1/2 CLOSED THROAT ROUTER PLANE CARPENTER TOOL USA just looking at one on ebay?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did every one go i didnt mean anything ,hand tools are ok


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Don't take it personally!
Everyone left because of Marty!!!


----------



## superdav721

You asked,

#71 Router plane, 1885-1973.

And here you thought routers are the stuff of the modern workshop. Nope! They've been around much longer than the abNORMal kind has, but these kind ain't the 'lectrical kind. These kind are pushed or pulled, and are suited for smoothing the bottom of a groove, mortice, or whatever, which is lower than the general surface of the piece being worked. They were very popular tools, especially with patternmakers and stairbuilders. Every shop should have one. Stanley's minister of propaganda, in a leaflet distributed with the tool, stated:

"For surfacing the bottom of grooves or other depressions parallel to the surface of the work. There are many applications in pattern making cabinet work and in fact almost all kinds of woodworking that call for these tools. They are particularly practical for routing dadoes for shelves, stair stringers or where pieces of hardware are to be recessed into the surface or edge of a board, such as large hinges or lock strikes, etc. It is not possible to show all these, but the user will soon discover places where these tools will prove their value."

They are sorta D-shaped, with two turned hardwood knobs (beech or maple) on each end. The knobs flank an adjustable L-shaped cutter, which protrudes through a large, circular opening in the plane's sole. A grooved post receives the cutter, which is locked into position by a thumb screw activated clamping collar. This collar, as well as the cutters, are very easy to lose, and these planes are often found minus them. The grooved post is also grooved on its backside so that the cutter can be reversed, making the plane function in a bull nose fashion.

Originally, it came with only two cutters - 1/4"W and 1/2"W. These two cutters are ground to a straight edge, so that they operate just like a paring chisel. They weren't well suited for smoothing, due to tearout, so a third, patented cutter was added in 1917. This one is V-shaped.to make it function like a plough (the farmer's kind) as it cuts the wood. The earliest version of this cutter is a one-piece construction, and can sometimes be found with the patent date stamped in its shank. Because the V cutter has two bevels on it, it proved difficult to grind and hone. Subsequently, the cutter became a two-piece design so that the end be removed for sharpening. Late production models of this plane have all three of their cutters graduated in 1/16ths along their shanks for fine adjusting.

The plane underwent many modifications during its production by Stanley. The first of which was arching the portion of the sole, forward of the cutter, into an open throat configuration. This was done ca. 1890. Then, probably during the mid-1890's, a mechanism to close the throat's opening was added so that the plane could work narrow surfaces, like grooving the edge of a board, to add lateral stability to the tool. This mechanism, or 'shoe' as Stanley called it, attaches to the round depth gauge rod that slips through the arched area of the main casting and 'closes' the throat to give more of a bearing surface, or sole, on the tool. It took Stanley a few designs to get this right as the first design of the shoe has a separate cutter collar casting that projects forward to carry the shoe and the depth gauge rod. Stanley soon redesigned this to the simpler method most are familir with today; the newer design was less costly to manufacture and much easier to use. The shoe's use is very limited for most work, but functions best as a depth stop, which is explained next.

At the same time the shoe was added, a round depth gauge rod was made part of the shoe clamping assembly. This rod controls the tool's depth of cut as the cutter is adjusted deeper. It permits consistency from cut to cut, which would be difficult to achieve were the rod not provided. The rod has a smaller diameter portion on one end. The use of the stop might not be intuitive to most, but it's very easy to use and rather clever in its simple operation. The rod is slipped through the round opening for it, atop the arched portion of the main casting, so that the smaller diameter is downward. The tshoe is then slipped onto the rod (over the large diameter) so that the shoe is above the arched portion of the main casting. The rod is then positioned to the desired depth (relative to the sole of the main casting) and the screw of the shoe is tightened onto the rod. The rod is left free to move up/down through the arched portion of the main casting - do not tighten the screw to lock it in place. As the cuts are made, the rod will slip down toward the casting until the shoe stops it from moving downward anymore. Once the shoe makes contact with the arched portion of the main casting, the desired depth has been reached. Pretty simple, eh?

Next, in 1902, a vernier cutter adjustment mechanism was added to the grooved post; the cutters were redesigned to have a notch at their top to engage a wheel, which traverses a threaded rod to regulate the cutter's depth. This vernier adjustment made it possible to make fine advances in the cutter's set than is normally made when done manually. The feature makes it possible to advance the cutter in successive fine increments as the recess is cut deeper and deeper; i.e., instead of hacking out the recess with just a few settings of the iron, you rout the area with the cutter in a fine set, loosen the blade clamping collar, turn the vernier wheel a bit, clamp the cutter firmly, then rout the area. This procedure is repeated over and over until the desired depth is reached.

In 1909, countersunk (from above) screw holes, through the sole, were added to allow wood bottoms or fences to be attached. This allows the tools to work recesses that are larger than the tool is wide. In other words, the tool can be made physically 'larger' by attaching a wooden sole to it.

In the same year, 1909, the shoe to close the throat was redesigned and repositioned so that it became part of the arched portion of the main casting. During this redesign, the depth gauge rod was repositioned, and in fact, the shoe attaches directly to the rod.

An adjustable fence, which is screwed to the sole, was added in 1939. It is fastened to the underside of the tool's sole by means of a single screw and washer, both of which are often missing. Two small screw holes that flank a larger screw hole (on either side of the cutter) indicate whether your version originally came equipped with the fence. The sole is also grooved to receive the fence. The fence is used for the times when the cutter is run parallel to an edge. The fence has a straight edge for straight work, and the other side is curved to allow the tool to follow either concave or convex edges.

As is the case with many Stanley planes, the first models were japanned. The earlier models have maple handles that are finished with a clear varnish. Toward the close of the last century, they became nickel plated. This plane follows that same course. The later models have hardwood knobs that are painted black, while even later models have composition or plastic knobs. The plane is still being made in England, but its quality pales in comparison to the older American versions.

You'll also see many of these planes cast in brass. Stanley never made them in this metal. The source of these brass planes is from the many patternmakers who made copies of ones they borrowed. It is an easy plane to make, and with it being particularly useful in the patternmaking trade, it was inevitable that enterprising patternmakers would 'roll their own' and save themselves some dinero.

#71 1/2 Router plane, 7 1/2"L, various widths, 2 1/8lbs, 1896-1949.

Good old Stanley, coming up with a new model number to designate a plane that was born after the redesign of the #71. This plane is nothing but the first model version of the #71! It has a closed throat; i.e., there is no arching of the sole forward of the cutter. It did follow the same evolution of features, except for the throat adjusting mechanism, as found on the #71. It was a less expensive version of the #71.

One might wonder why Stanley chose to manufacture the two different models of the routers, which only differ in the portion of the sole ahead of the cutter. Stanley claimed that the open throat of the #71 allows for easier passage of the shaving, and that it's easier for the worker to view the cutter's edge as the tool is being worked. However, there are some applications where the open throat design proved difficult to use, such as grooving a narrow piece of work, in which case the more sole that makes contact with the wood, the easier it is to control the tool's lateral stability. The #71 was hyped to be more versatile and user friendly, but at a greater cost than the simpler #71 1/2, which can do all that the #71 can. The image of the two routers shows the differences in the throats; the one on the left is an earlier model of the #71 and has the open throat, while the one on the right is a #71 1/2 with its closed throat.

There are fewer #71 1/2's out there than there are of its non fractional sibling which should clue the reader that many guys didn't go for the closed throat design back then. Even today, they are tougher to sell to users, who prefer all the bells and whistles that the #71 offers.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i went and looked some more in the box of stuff and it looks like most of it is there its a Jointech Saw Train Table saw Retrofit kit even found the manual


----------



## superdav721

Marty what did the anvil go for?


----------



## JL7

Now done it Eddie…....just whisper "plane" next time…...!

What manual? - all I see is the swimsuit issue…..


----------



## JL7

Nice Bass


----------



## mojapitt

My spring day. 27 degrees.



















Supposed to get another 2-3 inches tonight.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thank Dave now i missed the auction


----------



## Gene01

eddie, that's definitely a keeper! 
Couldn't really see the whole picture. There's some old manual covering 1/2 of it.


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Doe! How true!

Nice router table progress….

Nice air cleaner…...

Nice history of the router plane…...

Nice swinging kid and log cabin….....

Monte, no worries, it's spring…..

The sun is shining finally…....everything's nice…....


----------



## lightcs1776

That's some detailed info on the planes, Dave. I don't use my electric router much mainly because the little craftsman table is small, light, and made of aluminum. The router planes seem pretty efficient for most of the stuff I'd want to do.

Eddie, that deal just keeps getting sweeter and sweeter.

Anyone have any ideas on how to clamp down the middle of a section of boards being glued together? I am gluing on a second row of maple on top of the board I posted earlier, to double the thickness. Only issue is that I can't clamp the center real tight to the bottom board.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Auto correct did it's magic again…
*Bass* from b*ass*....
Dang auto correct!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Early night tonight - gearing up for a big week at work, but after last week, it's evident that I have to draw the line at the expectations I'm placing on myself.

Nighty night Nubbers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Google "clamping cauls"....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte its around 60 something here a few more weeks and we'll be wishing for some cool breezes to come down here ,that's some pretty country there


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's saw train stuff under the magazine, so he obviously keeps that stuff together all the time. Nothing wrong with that though.

Dave, do you know that much about every hand plane out there?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Be careful of lowered expectations!
I lowered my own expectations…
& well, you know!!! ;^)

Oh yeah, have a good night and a great week at work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good eye eddie, It is a shallow running red craw and a 7lb…..

Dave, We left before it sold…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I know that ain't no selfie, that guy is working…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

we finally got a pic of Randy ,how you get a window in the dungeon


----------



## firefighterontheside

What ya making there, maybe a walnut table top.?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not my dungeon!!!
Not my picture!!!
Clamping cauls for Chris!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, May you have a good week, with a good night of sleep to start it off.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I started making some, but wondered if they would really put enough pressure on the center. I've never used them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The cauls are slightly curved, thick center & thinner at ends, so pressure is evenly applied across the surface.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy. I've read about them, I have four 2×4's that I have set aside to make the cauls, but wasn't sure how much downward pressure could be placed in the center. I'll make then tomorrow, wrap them in packing tape, then glue the next board.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, just park your car on the boards…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I hate to say it but….
Marty is right!!!

William used his truck to glue up bowl blanks!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

But what about the tire marks???? I know the #4 takes sweet thin shavings, but I want to keep it as thick as I can.

I think I'll make the cauls instead.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just setup my first Google Alert to look for a #7 plane - cheap. Now to wait for the results.


----------



## DamnYankee

Yeah…what Dave said (56601)


----------



## superdav721

What did I say. Now I got to go look.


----------



## superdav721

That was a quote from blood and gore
The goto book on Stanley.


----------



## lightcs1776

Copied it and saved for future reference, Dave.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill said

*It was a lot of work and I've still got stuff I should do, but it took so long to build that we needed to move in before those things were done. Now it's hard to do those things because all our stuff is in the way. *

Which is EXACTLY the same as my experience building a timber frame!

Eddie… The air filter makes a big difference, especially when sanding.

Went to see a movie tonight called "God's Not Dead". It was really good!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, we are planning on taking the family to see that film. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Hey guys good evening. Randy can you give me the cliff notes. If not I'll be back in an hr after I read today's posts ;-P


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi, Greg. Good to see you on here tonight.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

How r u Chris? Busy weekend. Unfortunately not with woodworking


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Glad you could stop by.

Daily recap….
A bunch monkeys sat at their computers and pounded on the keyboard….
This thread is the result!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Kinda like this


----------



## DIYaholic

Where did you get my selfie from???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm good, Greg. Watching Bourne Identity, since one of my kids hasn't seen it.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Got it from Marty! He's a sneaky guy. Said he snuck into your house one weekend.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Got it from Marty. He's a sneaky guy. He said he snuck into your house last weekend


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

That's so weird. I didn't think the first one posted so I retyped it and then both posts popped up. What's the deal?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris. Great movies. I love the whole series. If you like that movie have you seen the one with Liam neeson? I think it's called kidnapped


----------



## mojapitt

We're having another glitch again. Got me earlier.


----------



## mojapitt

The movie with Liam is "Taken". It's awesome.

Borne is awesome also


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, sure did. Both are great. My 15 YO saw the last one in the series Friday night, but never saw the others, so we are angling through them in order.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I love good action films. Nothing better than knowing the bad guy gets it in the end.


----------



## mojapitt

Borne Ultimatum is my favorite.

Liam Neeson in "Taken" is probably my second favorite. Merciless on bad guys.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Thanks monte.TAKEN. I couldn't think of it. There were two of them. Both great


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris I agree. Actually just saw Olympus has fallen. Another pretty good flick.


----------



## lightcs1776

We need a good action movie weekend. Too many sappy movies with women in the house.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris haha. I always fall asleep during those.


----------



## lightcs1776

Movie is over, night all.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Note chris


----------



## GaryC

Time for me to make my last short pot of coffee. Looking forward to those donuts in the morning


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Mmmmmm donuts


----------



## GaryC

Warm too.


----------



## KTMM

Just got home. Now I want a yacht, but that will probably never happen…

On the fishing conversation I noted earlier today. I'm no fisherman, but I love being on the water. Going to the beach to me is pretty pointless. If we're going to go that far, why stop a the beach, let's jump on a boat and go look at the ocean, or the beach from the other side. I could probably sit in a boat doing nothing for the rest of eternity, if that was possible. If I wasn't working a power plant, I'd probably be on an inter-continental freighter.

On the way back, we took a detour up the MS coast (I-90) from Biloxi to Gulfport. The last time I'd driven it was about a week before hurricane Katrina. My brain is still trying to wrap around all the slabs and empty lots with driveways down there. We passed a number of spots that used to have businesses and landmarks. A lot of businesses didn't survive the economic hit. Some rebuilt, just not within about 5 blocks of the beach.
Without going on a superrant, I will say that even to this day it amazes me how much ALL media outlets in the US will overlook hardworking citizens of Mississippi when recounting the tale of Katrina. The MS coastline was devastated and reduced to rubble and sand piles. New Orleans was damaged more by it's own corruption and poor placement below sea level than anything else. If you build a city like that, it's gonna hold water when the levee breaks. A lot of people don't realize how far inland the damage really went here. The facts aren't widely known, due to the spotlight being on the cesspool of Louisiana.
I did get a little comfort by seeing this as I drove the coast today though.










It was done by a local chainsaw carver as part of a project following Katrina on our coastline. (I own two pieces he made from pine stumps…)


----------



## GaryC

Lucas, that same guy did lots of carvings on Galveston. He's good. I agree with you. Mississippi got left out in the cold on that storm and Rita. And all the billions of bucks that went to that place have not helped one bit. Too many greedy folks in charge who know how to line pockets


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that is a cool carving!!!

I think I need to take a look at the interior of my eyelids….


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, he's a really down to earth guy from what I remember. Had his wife and kids at the demo I saw.

Let me also throw one more opinion and comment out here. I don't want to undermine the fact that parts of Louisiana and Alabama were hit by Katrina. I just want to point out that New Orleans got way too much attention.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Beautiful. Can't believe that was done with a chainsaw


----------



## DIYaholic

As it is now tomorrow….
I'm going to give my pillow a softness test!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas New Orleans aint a cesspool and it was a very populated area could be why it was a spot lite . corupution from a FEMA director that was appointed and only qualifications was a horse trainer and Miss and Bama got the same funding , it was plenty of devastation to go around as a matter of fact they were there before they got to new orleans . i guess the''The MS coastline that was devastated and reduced to rubble and sand piles'' were part of corruption and being a cesspool ''could be ''poor placement below sea level than anything else''i had relative lost down there from Katrina if you dont like N.O. dont go there


----------



## KTMM

Eddie, please understand I don't want to stomp toes. I know some very good people from New Orleans. They got out and had support through all of that. One of them was living in Pass Christian at a house he had just bought. Lost everything. I have a FEMA story or two to tell you later.
Understand that I have sympathy for the people there. I don't hold that city in high regards, but that's a personal matter, stemming from my personal experiences. Hence the cesspool comment.

Eddie I am truly sorry. I didn't want to offend you by a poorly worded comment. With that said I'll be glad to talk to you in person to clear up any misunderstanding. I don't want any bad blood over a comment I've made this evening.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas stop stomping on my toes ,at least take off those boots 

just remember i still love ya you know what they say about opinions we all got em


----------



## KTMM

You know, this is why I hate conversing on a forum, you don't hear the emotion in somebodies voice, and responses take longer than talking face to face.

I'll be glad to talk government, politics, or whatever else in person. I try to refrain from doing that here. The drive earlier today stirred a lot of emotions up for various reasons. Most of which I don't care to share here.

Just remember I worked for state government here through that time period…... I don't work for them anymore.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I won't stomp on your toes until we get there in May. Then we'll have a heart to heart. I was heavily involved in the Katrina storm. We'll chew some wood, spit some tooth picks and have a good time


----------



## Doe

Sandra, the router table is looking a lot better than the original setup!

Dave, thanks for the link. I saved it too. There's been a lot of great plane information here lately but it's hard to scoot back through the posts.

It was a good weekend although I didn't actually make anything. I found out that the drill press is out by about 1/100; that explains why I had so many problems drilling pepper mill blanks (and a million other things). My router bits are stored away in labelled blocks in a drawer for easy access. The plane collection is in another drawer lined with an anti-rust mat. The new iron is in the jack plane. Tuning will happen much later; I have lots of old planes that I want to get working first. The guy at Lee Valley was kind of irritating. The reason I bought a new iron was because (brace yourself) I dropped the original one on concrete. Guess where it landed. The guy said that I could grind out the damage but it would take a long time. Duh! That's why I got the new one. I will fix the old one after the all other planes are done.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Eddie, we had folks from here go to Louisiana after Katrina. There are good people down there, very generous folks who helped each other all they could. None of them were in the local governments. FEMA had issues, but personally I think the local governments caused more grief than the storm. It's usually that way though; good people hurt by a bad situation only to be hurt again by politicians.

Lucas, glad you had a good trip. That carving is really cool.

I'm going to need a lot of coffee today.


----------



## mojapitt

No politics on Monday. No sense starting the week mad.


----------



## mojapitt

Snow again last night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I wouldn't want to make anyone mad here. That's all I'll say about politics. I do want to point out that it is amazing how communities come together to help each other out in tough times.


----------



## mojapitt

If we ever lose our humanity towards one another, we are finished as a civilization. I worry A LOT about the younger generation. They do not seem to care.

That was meant as a joke on politics. I can rant all day about what I think of them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well said, Monte. And I'll warn you, I am extremely conservative and believe in our US Constitution 100%. I try hard, though, to show respect for different views (unlike some of the posts I've seen on other threads). I refuse to argue with people but love to discuss things - respect and an understanding that everyone haa a right to their own opinion being the primary difference between the two.

Now, where's those donuts? I thought Gary would be here by now.


----------



## mojapitt

The only thing wrong with the constitution and our current laws is that the government itself doesn't seem to want to follow them. Just my opinion.


----------



## lightcs1776

I completely agree, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Where's the coffee & donuts?
Give someone a single task….

Guess I'll have to go brew my own coffee!!!

Cold, sunshine & no snow for the next few days.
2° out there right now, going all the way up to 26°….


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd bring you some, Randy, but it would be cold long before I got there. Actually, that's not true. I'd drink it long before I would get there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Off to training today … firewall class. Talk to y'all later.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,politics and religion its to early wheres the coffee ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy that sounds like a warm front moving in up there ,heres a cup of coffee and a sauage and bisquit


----------



## mojapitt

Our typical weather this time of year. 33 today, 60 Wednesday, 30 Thursday and 65 Saturday


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Thanks for nothing! ;^)

Eddie,
Does that come with sausage gravy???

Monte,
Gotta love the up & downs….
However, I prefer all my "ups & downs" be in bed!!! ;^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris stay safe , Gary slept in hes usually up by now but me and him and Lucas were up late holding the fort down 

Monte we dont really talk politic r religion here its far to many passions and for it we tend to be be in the real important stuff that can make a diffrence like if i get my plane scary sharp will i be scared

Randy and grits too ,


----------



## mojapitt

Anytime I'm dealing with sharp edges, I need to be scared. Not only have I had stitches several times, but working at the hospital, they all know me and make fun of me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy i know this is a stupid question but remember im not that good on these puters i bought one of your plans from your store and down loaded it on mine where dose it go to ,i looked in documents it showed it went somewhere


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

never mind Stumpy these kids are really starting to get on my nerves my 12 year old grand daughter just asked did i look in down loads DUH i found it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning guys and ladies! 20 deg. here this morn with rain and snow this evening. Spring went back in the cave again. No politics here. I got nothin.

Headed to the post office, Walmart and somewhere to get coffee!


----------



## gfadvm

Mornin all. Just killing time til the Verizon store opens: cell phone crapped out and needs replaced ASAP.

Monte, MORE snow? There is no end to winter in SD.

32 here which is WAY below normal for us. So much for global warming!

Later


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Wife has enlisted me to help with spring cleaning today.
Soaked those 3 boards in vinegar for an hour. TiteBond II is no match for vinegar. They popped apart easily.
guess they'll wait til tomorrow to get re glued.
SYL.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin I was at the donut shop this morning when it opened. Sorry, no left-overs. Went to the feed store and back to do a few chores. Cold morning…39 right now. 
Got to get back to the kitchen work.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Back at the salt mines today….


----------



## lightcs1776

Firewall classroom doesn't have a good cell signal. I am already familiar with Cisco firewalls (used to protect computer networks), so it would be nice to have a distraction at times. Oh well, at least I got another cup of coffee.


----------



## JL7

Not so fun fact, everytime Monte talks about snow, it starts snowing here…..... 

Speaking of Monte, I didn't realize that people actually live in the Black Hills…...I thought everyone just visits! What a beautiful place to live. One of my favorite destinations. It's a seven hour drive (or so) from me and it's 5 hours of pure boredom, 2 hours of reading Wall Drug signs, and once you hit the Badlands, it's an hour of jaw dropping amazement….....and then the hills.

For those you have never been there, you should add it to your list…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my sad story of South Dakota. We tried to adopt a baby boy from South Dakota who was probably full Sioux. His birthmother lied about everything. Didn't tell her family she was pregnant with like her 12th baby. She moved to Pierre to hide it, found an agency who found our agency and then we spent 7 days in South Dakota until we could be cleared to travel home. We went to Mount Rushmore to wait. Then when we were cleared, we went home to MO. 6 months later, the birth mothers family found out and she had no choice but to ask for the baby back. We had no choice but to return the baby. Due to her other lies, we did not have her termination of rights. She had lied all the time about who the birth father was, said he was a mexican alien. I love the Black Hills, mt rushmore, devils tower, crazy horse, but I don't think I will ever be able to get my wife to spend another night in SD. She had made 2 trips to SD in the previous months. One trip she was supposed to meet the birth mother, but only ended up talking to her on the phone. Another trip, one of her flights was cancelled, ended up sharing a cab with a stranger for several hours. Sorry for the sad story. Again, I love the place. Just bad memories.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a very sad story. Sadder yet, the baby probably does not have the quality of life they would have had with you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That really is a sad tale. Like Monte said, the baby probably would have had a much better life, could you have kept the child. I just hope that kid turns out a better person, than it's mother!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, that is a sad tale…..I have good friends that went through something similar and it goes really deep.


----------



## mojapitt

The worst part is still what happens to the children. They miss an opportunity to have a better life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys are right on the money. Thats what really burns me. Im sure that he is not even with his mother. He is probably being raised by a sister or something. He will not go to college, he'll do what his family has always done. Im sure he still has the name we gave him. They would have had to pay to change it. Randy i have the same hope though.


----------



## KTMM

A couple, some friends of my wife, went through the same sort of ordeal when trying to adopt here. They had adopted a child after trying to have one for a number of years. I think it was along the lines of 5 months when the rest of the babies family found out about it and wanted the child back. I forget a lot of the details, I just know that it took a large financial and emotional toll on the family.
On the flip side of that, they were able to finally adopt a little girl from a young woman in Arkansas about a year later. That all went well and they've had her for the past four years.

I guess today will consist of finishing edges on tools, maybe. Time for coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My coffee's cold, must be getting close to lunch.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's pretty rough, Bill. Sad they can make it so tough to get kids adopted into good families.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh….
Lunch…..
I wonder what my microwave will irradiate for me today???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, its hard enough with normal adoption. When you're dealing with Native American Tribes it can be impossible. The tribe has the final say. We knew that going in, but we hoped it would work out. I know we did the best we could and the best for the baby.  We could have tried to fight it, but in the end we probably would have lost and that would not have been in his best interest. One of my best friends is our lawyer and he offered to fight it, but also told us that we may lose. It was bad enough that the baby went to people he didn't know after 6 months. How bad would it have been after years of court battles. We also had to consider our 3 year old at the time. He still mentions Nate after all this time(4 years).


----------



## lightcs1776

I give you a lot of credit, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

The system is screwed up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I consider what is going on with the tribes to be reverse discrimination. Wait did I just say that. I said I had nothin to offer about politics!


----------



## mojapitt

Discrimination is in the eye of the beholder. It only counts if you're opposed to it. I know this is probably wrong to say, but it also only counts if you're not a white American. We can never claim discrimination.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What bothers me is having to be responsible for things that were done to groups such as Native Americans and African Americans by people that were not even my ancestors. Im only 3rd generation American, but I'm white.
At some point, all people should have to live by the same rules.


----------



## DIYaholic

"....all people should have to live by the same rules…."

Bill,
I think you are partially correct….
Except that….The rules don't apply to ME!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Race is a political football tossed around to exact freebies for one group of people from another group.

The entire construct of race is a creation of modern thinking, and started in the late 1600s in France and then later Germany. Prior to that, people were identified by nationality and family lineage. Race came out of the "enlightenment" and the beginnings of modern social science.

The race problem in the US will never be solved until the government an the people all conclude that there is only one race, and it's called the Human Race. But as long as there's big money on the table, you'll have people exploiting the concept of race to their advantage.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh no, they would never exploit anything for financial gain. .......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I have responded to your emails twice. The last one I got your email but the body of the email was empty. Please send me PMs through Lumberjocks until yahoo gets their email fixed. 
I also sent you a PM about the subject. Don't know if you got that or not.


----------



## JL7

Got it William! Hope you get your email fixed - that's just weird…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Randy. I didn't know. I guess everyone else here already knew that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just so you know, I do play by the rules….
I just don't HAVE to!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

YAWN….GRRRR! Wake call? WHY? Oh, I have to go to work tonight, again? And a MANDATORY meeting in the morning? Sheesh

Three after-work naps, still tired. QWhatever Randy has…it is very catching…..Don't feel like doing anything…YEP< I got Randy-itis…..

Got Tuesday and Weds. OFF! Might actually DO something….

Don't know what. Seems without a CAD inspired, detaile to the last mm PLAN….some just can't do anything beyond JUNK….Or, so some have said on another thread…aka LANCE..

Even says his 13 yr old can do better work than most of us here….

#$$#@##$$....As Big Daddy would say ( "What is that word Big Daddy always says when he is frustrated??) BULLLL!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, if you look closely, we're getting more "spring" in South Dakota.


----------



## mojapitt

Mr bandit, I take it that dude's comments are still bothering you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm supposed to get some of that spring weather tonight. Up to an inch.


----------



## bandit571

LOL

Lance is just being…..Lance

I would like to watch him build a tool chest, without a single plan…......"Larry, Curly, and Moe, building the Tool Chest of your dreams, right here on…..Cartoon Network…."


----------



## mojapitt

Your comments about creativity I totally agree with. Drawings are a starting point. Unless you want it to look exactly like everyone else's or you have to mass produce something. Otherwise, be creative.


----------



## bandit571

Might get a flurry or so tonight? I did see some green in the grass, might be just an Optical Conclusion???

Got a can of metal polish today, might try it out on a couple items, tomorrow…

Research St. Roy's show on Dovetails. There is ONE in there I want to learn to do…..

AFTER I re-learn to type, that is…

As for the "Plan vs no plan" thing…...no longer care about that. Too late to change, anyway. Almost 40 yrs of doing my way.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the lathe people. I have a chance to get a bare bones lathe. 4 speeds with 1/2 hp motor. I have never tried a lathe before, but I have orders for some stools I would like to turn the legs for. Should I buy cheap one and try it or wait for a better one? This is a no name $100. Can do up to 40" length.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm no expert, as I just started turning a few months ago….

The lathe is the less expensive part of the journey. It is all the accessories that get expensive. Not that any one particular tool, jig or accessory is expensive, but the cumulative total really adds up fast…..
Cutting tools….
Sharpening tools….
Chucks, mandrel, finishing supplies and the list goes on and on and on….

It is ok to start with an "entry level" lathe. A used one is a great way to start the journey, but avoid the single tube C'man lathe.) However, the spindles are different sizes and accessories like chucks may not fit a different sized lathes. Take a look at the specs of different sized lathes and you will see what I mean. ie: spindle diameter & thread, Morse taper #1 or #2, tool post diameter, horse power….
IMHO, and it is JUST an opinion, is to get the biggest lathe you have funds and shop room for. Then be sure to buy the accessories that will fit any future lathe upgrade.

You can turn a pen or bottle stopper on a 14" (swing) x 42" (between centers) lathe (obviously with PLENTY of room to spare)....
However, you can not turn a 14" diameter bowl on a lathe with only 12" of swing. Also, a 36" spindle (stool leg) can't be turned on a lathe with only 24" between centers.

There's many more educated folks here on LJs, that can help steer you in the right direction!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Monte, I'm certainly not the lathe expert, but some of the cheap lathes don't accept a Morse Taper (MT) on the head and tail stock. I would avoid that if you want to expand the capabilities later. A #2 MT is the most accepted variation, My lathe uses a #1 MT and that can be a limiting factor sometimes. The 40" capacity sounds great and 4 speeds will certainly get you thru most any project…..

If spindle work is the main objective, it would likely do the job just fine…...


----------



## JL7

Randy beat me to the punch!


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I don't know about good or bad lathe but I do know your tools had better be sharp. Mine scared me for 2 years until I learned to sharpen those tools…


----------



## JL7

That's it Gary…...


----------



## Doe

Monte, 1/2 HP is on the lightweight side. I can't see hogging off a lot of wood to make legs but I don't know for sure. I have a Delta midi; 1 HP and an 18" bed and it's great for the small stuff I do. Listen to Randy's wisdom, and William will tell you the same.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Four speed, half horse, and I'll bet it has a single tube bed?
If I'm right, it's one of many that are clones of the ancient craftsman design. 
They are decent lathes if they are taken care of. 
They have been made by different manufacturers for different names like ridgid, powertec, and central machinery, just to name a few. 
I learned to turn on one. 
I think I gave $100 for my first one. 
If I knew then what I know now, I could still have leaned on one, 
But I wouldn't give more than about $50 at the most for one, new or used.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the info. William, you already gave me more things to look for. I will check it out.


----------



## bandit571

All this lathe talk… maybe I should dig that one of mine out, someday?

Just an OLD (80s) Craftsman 12×37', five speed, "T" railed ugly thing. I think the motor looks like those that were under a washing machine, or a dryer. Open frame thing, maybe 1/2 horse? Last time I used it was to turn a few knob like handles for the handplanes.

Used to make a LOT of table legs on it. Had one leg ( maybe a couple) that were a bit hard to get smooth along the length. Grabbed a Block Plane, rested it on the tool rest, and gave the legs a spin, on LOW speed. Nice and smooth, no ridges, either.

Still have a few of the old lathe tools, too. Half say "Craftsman" on their red handles, too.

Yep, might have to re-look at that lathe, someday…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Can we get a photo or a link monte?
There are a few other starter lathes that are four speed and half horse. 
I think the one Chris had for his wife was a four speed half horse. 
That particular lathe for example I'd advise you to run as fast as you can from.

As for horse power, my lathe is a 3/4 horse and I very often find myself wishing for more power. 
I pray to the lathe gods daily to one day entrust in me the blessing to own a much bigger lathe.

The lathe Chris and I have is from harbour freight. 
I highly recommend it. 
It is still what I consider a beginner lathe. 
It is less then $300, which isn't bad if you get to pricing decent lathes. 
Everything I tried for less (and I tried a few) always came up short. 
A couple of those early attempts with cheap lathes even came up downright dangerous.

Also, several truths come along with wood turning. 
A good lathe is the cheap part. I now have four or five times what I paid for my lathe in accessories. 
And it's a slippery slope. One you learn to turn, it is addicting. I am a scroller who hasn't touched a scroll saw in six months because of a lathe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see snowflakes. I bought a craftsman tube lathe about 10 years ago and made some spindles for my small deck. I got rid of it when a spindle I made blew up. It probably didn't help that I didn't know what I was doing. Seemed to work OK. It seemed to know more about turning than I did.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the description given

Construction: Headstock, tailstock, foot, tool rest base, and tool rests are of heavy cast iron. Bed is made of heavy steel tubing. *Headstock: The drive spindle is a No. 1 Morse taper, threaded 3/4" 16. The out bork end of the drive spindle can also be used for large turning and is threaded 3/4", 16, left hand. *Tailstock: Slides along full length of the bed and clamps into position at any distance from the drive spindle. The ram has a hand wheel advance of 2 3/8" with positive lock and is fitted with a No. 1 Morse taper.


----------



## GaryC

Just saw on the news that there was a mud slide in Washington State over the weekend. Isn't that where Bob….Topomax is from??


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, all, work got in the way of Stumpy's today. I tried my best, but just couldn't help it. Probably just as well as I would have had a really hard time keeping quiet on some of the comments. I will say, though, Matt … you are absolutely correct!!!

Monte, I wouldn't pay $100 for that lathe. You can get a new HF lathe that sounds very similar if not the same for just over that price. As William said, it isn't the best way to start. In fact, I was so dissatisfied with it that I brought it back to HF and purchased the one I have now, which is the same as Williams. I wish I had known to ask William about lathes before I purchased it, but it worked out since HF gave me a full refund. This is the one Sherry has now, and she really likes it. http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html#.UzCqYKZ9yYM. It isn't high end, but Sherry is turning several pens, made a nice 6 -7" bowl, and a spindle. It has a solid cast iron bed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes, that is the craftsman clone we've been speaking of. 
They are decent starter lathes. 
I would make a lowball offer to start with though before paying a hundred bucks for it. 
If all you plan on doing is spindle work, they're ok. 
I have the ridgid version of that same lathe sitting in my shop at the moment. 
I use it from time to time when I have the bigger lathe tied up. 
I plan on one day using the headstock, beefing it up with better bearings, higher horse motor and different pulley set to make a bowl lathe out of it. 
The problem I see is this. I said it was fine for me because all I wanted to turn was spindle type work. 
Then I quickly learned the joys of turning and wanted to do pens, bowls and pretty much anything else I could chuck up and make round. 
If you get to that point, the tube lathe will be inadequate, both in power and safety, real quick.


----------



## DIYaholic

"...Listen to Randy's wisdom…"

You certainly won't hear that statement everyday!!! ;^)

Monte,
I think Jeff addressed the Morse taper issue rather well. I would pass on that lathe and wait for one with a Morse #2 taper.

My lathe, a JET 1442 VS has:

Motor, 1HP 1ph 115/230V

14" swing

42" between centers

Spindle Thread, Inboard (in.) 1×8TPI

Spindle Thread, Outboard (in.) 3/4-16 UNF (L.H.)

There are adapters to convert the spindle from 3/4-16 to 1×8 , so spindle thread is not as important, but still something to consider. I don't know about (haven't heard of) adapters for the taper. These considerations are important when selecting chucks, faceplate and other accessories.

With everything already said, it really boils down to what you KNOW you want to turn, or think you MAY want to turn. A small mini or midi lathe may be just the right thing. Then again, if the turning addiction does take hold…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I just did a search for a MT-1 to MT-2 adapter….
http://www.amazon.com/Morse-Taper-Adapter-Drill-Sleeve/dp/B007G6SY2M
They do exist & are not expensive!

Here is another from CraftSupplies….
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/25/113/-/5484/Turners-Select-Morse-Taper-Reducer


----------



## boxcarmarty

113??? You guys talk too much…..


----------



## JL7

That's interesting Randy, didn't know about that one, but as things go, you're stacking tolerances and potential "angry moments" when all those little bits don't want to come apart…......But might have to pick one up anyways…...thanks….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll catch a nap before it's bedtime…..


----------



## JL7

116


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The adapter you linked to goes into an M2 hole to accept M1 accessories. 
I honestly don't know why anyone would want to do that, as more accessories are made in M2 anyway. 
I wonder though if they make one to go the other way?
If they have I haven't found it. 
The reason I looked for one was that I have friends who like some of my accessories, but some that I have are only made in M2 under certain brands.

Knowing what I know now, I won't buy a lathe that doesn't have M2 and 1X8 TPI threads. 
That though is because most of my accessories are sized as such. 
As some have stated, an adapter is easily available for the thread from PSI (I have one actually) and most morse taper accessories are available for M1.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I agree, was just pointing out options….


----------



## JL7

Good point William! Useless to me…..whew….saved $8!


----------



## JL7

Yea, I have the 1×8 adapter for mine also, as it came with the 3/4 thread. Quite handy. Agree that if you can get the #2 MT with the 1×8 thread…......that is the standard…...


----------



## JL7

Waiting for the brown truck to show up…..it should have a 1×8 tap on it that allows you to tap face plates or bowls or both to the correct thread…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I guess I'll need to send all my threading needs to you!!! ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, if anyone needs an adapter to go from 3/4 to 1" x 8tpi, let me know. I have one and would be happy to give it to anyone who needs one.


----------



## JL7

OK Randy…...for just a "nominal" fee…. 

Working on another cool little turning gadget with a friend of mine…...hopefully have some details in a week or two….weather permitting!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, you have other friends?


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it snows tonight, Do I get 3 more months off work???


----------



## JL7

BAM…..you got me Monte…..I think you and Gary will get along just fine…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, now that Marty is here, dinner consumed & the news is over….
I'm heading back down to The Lair!!!


----------



## Gene01

Whew. My part of the spring cleaning is done. Cleaned all the fans (8) Washed the walls and ceiling in the only room we allow smoking in. That room is 18X20 with a 10' ceiling. Lots of trips up and down the ladder. Took all the throw rugs to the patio and scrubbed them. 
I'm whipped!


----------



## JL7

Try it Marty, see what happens…..


----------



## JL7

I'm exhausted just reading about it Gene….....maybe a scotch would help?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my bs blades, so I'll try them out tonight. Making Pyrohy for dinner tonight. Anyone?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening all. I finally got a little shop time. Changed my outfeed table. It was all cherry ply before and now with the longer fence i slapped a piece of mdf on top. I laminated that with formica to match the right side table on the TS. Still gotta put miter slot cutouts in it but its looking good. Maybe because im stoned from the contact cement


----------



## Gene01

You read my mind, Jeff.

Whatcha stuffing them with, Bill? Only had them in a restaurant, so I'm not really sure of what all was in them. But, they sure were good.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gene- Sounds like a busy day
Bill- what blades did you get?
As for all the turning talk; I have no clue what any of you are talking about but maybe i will one day


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pyrohy, scotch, contact high, sounds like a party…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - Pyrohy??? Yum. What kind of filling? 
When I spent some time in Manitoba I ate enough homemade ones to sink a ship.

So sad about Nate. So sad.


----------



## lightcs1776

What is Pyrohy? Never heard of it. Is it like pierogis? If so, count me in!

Greg, table looks good.

Who's bringing me scotch? Oh, that was for Gene. Oh well.

Monte, you definitely fit right in. Grin!

Gary, hope your daughter is still improving.


----------



## lightcs1776

And where in the world is Baggs? Sure hope he's OK.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I knew you had a touch of class…


----------



## GaryC

Chris, its my Granddaughter. Thanks. I checked with her mama about an hour ago and she said the little one is back to 100% Sure wish I could recover like that.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the correction, Gary. Not sure how I missed that. Great to hear she's 100%. Kids are so resilient.


----------



## JL7

Not confirmed, but I received an email stating this is Randy!

Can't be true, is it??


----------



## mojapitt

It could also be a picture of a young Andy


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got lagunas, because that's what was on amazon.

Gene, we put potatoes, onions and cheese in them. My grandma was 100% Ukrainian and that's what we always put in them. I've been making them since I was about 8. Sauté with some olive oil and eat with sour cream.


----------



## GaryC

Oooooooo


----------



## mojapitt

I am bringing in a Russian chef later this spring. Then I can have all those goodies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pierogi is Pyrohy is varenyky is pyrogi and several other names. They are all basically the same thing. Many Eastern Europeans make them. You can stuff the with many different things. Fruit, sauerkraut, cheese. We will sometimes make as many as 500 at a time and freeze them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Long day today. Happy to be productive at work but my carcass is not happy.

Bill - I made homemade perigees ONCE. I like to bake and cook, but man those were labour intensive….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Just heated up some leftover chili I made. Mmm mmm good. 
And what's the speak of scotch I hear. Count me in


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Bill my mouth is watering listening to your perogy talk. Sauerkraut please.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I love peirogis, but admit I have only tried them from a bag out of the freezer section. I'll have to look up a recipe and make some soon. I don't care much for cooking, so I make sure it is worth my time when I do. I've never thought of having fruit in them. I've always had them with cheese and potatoes or onions and potatoes. They have to be easier than homemade wontons, which I've done before.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay folks - In the last week I've seen some comments on politics and now race. Subsection 43, paragraph 9 of the Stumpy code clearly forbids topics of such seriousness as they are considered dangerous detractors from more important topics such as what Greg had for supper or filled long johns.

Tonight's supper here was garlic ribs in the slow cooker. They turned out so-so. Not on the 'make again' list, but passable.

I'm not a scotch drinker, but I think I'll hobble downstairs and pour me a glass of something.


----------



## lightcs1776

So Sandra, what do you think of those in government who exert illegal and abusive power over the people?

Just kidding!!!


----------



## JL7

*74* - I think it was Subsection 43, paragraph *10*, but well stated!


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I just sounded like a nag. It slips out every now and again. I quick snort of sawdust should fix it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you realize my comments were all in good fun, Sandra. I really do try not to get too deep into politics here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This poster hangs in my kitchen.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet!! Thanks, Bill. These will be made this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not very readable. I'll do better.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Sandra. I've had a hankering for ribs lately. Just had a new BBQ place open last week close to me. I figure givum a month to get their stuff together then try them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another nice spring evening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra and other interested parties, we make the potato filling the night before and chill it. Next day we have at least 4-6 people. One rolling dough and cutting circles, several making the Pyrohy and another boiling them and buttering them before freezing. Usually takes about 4 hours.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I see a pyrohy party in the very near future. My neighbours love to cook also.

Chris - I know there was no malice.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think that I gained 5 pounds….
Just listening to y'all talk about Pyrohy!!!

The Lair is shut down for the night….
Housemate went to bed, so I don't want to make any noise.
Well, that's my story & I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

PARTY!!! Yes!

OK, yes, I'm in one of those moods, ready to go out and have some fun. Sadly, I won't be going anywhere except to pick up my boy from youth group.


----------



## superdav721

Doe most of the links for tools, parts, and anything else interesting I can find I keep on my web site under *Web Links*
http://chiselandforge.com/web-links/


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I hear you Chris. I feel like party days are over. Now I drink alone(George thorogood)


----------



## lightcs1776

With nobody else, Greg? You know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.

And for the record, I haven't been drinking tonight, since I have to drive.

Dave, love the site. There is great information you've provided there.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol Chris. Definitely didn't think you'd drive sloshed to pickup the chillin. My son however is sleeping on me right now and I think I'll have a beer. ;-)


----------



## lightcs1776

Nope. I learned the lesson the hard way when I was young. Never again. I keep telling my kids to be careful because those mistakes can bite you in the butt.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

One if the guys I work with will never get his license back. 3 DWIs. Now his girlfriend drives him to work EVERY night. That sucks


----------



## lightcs1776

Can't say I feel sorry for him. Mine was 25 years ago, and reduced to dwai. I never should have needed to learn the one time, but I can't imagine not getting the message after that.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea I agree. I don't feel bad for him at all. It's kinda pathetic actually. Once is a mistake, 3times….. Definition of insanity: doing the same exact thing over and over expecting different results.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's certainly something I am personally embarrassed about and wouldn't say anything if y'all hadn't had a chance to get to know who I am now. Like many, I did my share of stupid things when I was younger. I just hope my kids learn from my mistakes.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

We all do buddy. Hope our kids learn from us that is. We learn from what we did as youths. You're a better man for it Chris, because you learned


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Greg. I figure most, if not all, of us here are old enough to have made mistakes and learned from them.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I'm with u brother


----------



## lightcs1776

Working tonight, Greg?

I think I may have scared everyone off by contemplating my youth - grin.


----------



## GaryC

At least you can remember your youth. I have to go way back in the dusty archives to find mine.


----------



## GaryC

I don't think Jeff can remember his either. But, that's from that stuff he used to inhale….. lol


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Gary. I didn't realize Jeff was spending time in Colorado smoking stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Since Sandra's laying down the law, I'll have to talk about woodworking :^)

}


----------



## KTMM

I had a friend…. about 8 or 9 years ago when I was in college. I lived with him for a little while and drove him around because of his FIRST DUI. The guy was pretty cool when he was sober, the problem was that he was hardly ever sober. After I moved out I used to go hang out at his place a bit, until he got rabid while drunk. I got a black eye and he lost a friend.
Fast forward 7-8 years and that same guy I see in a newspaper article wearing an orange jumpsuit. It seems he was working on his 3rd or 4th DUI when he hit and killed a pregnant mother on a highway near where Dave lives. He now lives in the state penitentiary permanently. I don't feel sorry for him, but I hate that someone had to die over his stupidity.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea I do. I'm watching naked and afraid now lol. I have a little better than an hr before I have to leave


----------



## DIYaholic

Youth is wasted on the young!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I might not remember today after the contact cement high lol


----------



## ssnvet

And I can neither confirm, nor deny that I spent the night of my 21st BD in the poke after getting a free birthday drink at every bar in East Lansing. (And for the record, there're a lot of bars in EL).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

evening you bunch of political and religious misfits


----------



## KTMM

Ok, I'll follow suit Matt, since Sandra said so, I'll talk woodworking.

RIGGIN FRIGGIN, ROOTIN TOOTIN V TOOLS AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#[email protected]#$#


Code:


$<img src="$%^@%#^#$%@#$%@#$%@#$%^#$%%@^@#$%@#$%@#$^#%&#$%^" alt="" />

#$%#$#^&^*()^&*^*#%$^#%&&*$&^#%!#$%#$^%#&%^*&^($%^&#@%#$%&^^&$%*(%^&#%$!#$%.

That about sums up how I feel right now.

I've tried the diamond stones, I keep screwing up the bevel.
I've tries the Worksharp 2000, I keep screwing up the bevel or burning the edge.

I think that new v-tool I got a week or so ago, is about 1 inch shorter now.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Well we live and learn. We just hope our mistakes allow us and others to live


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - haven't scared me off. I've certainly made my share of mistakes…

+1 for Greg's comment - it's about what you've learned from them.

Off to look at Matt's cookie recipe

G'night cretins. Sorry if I was a nag. It's beyond my control at times.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
What's with the hieroglyphics? :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Greg thats a contact high , same thing happen to me hitching thur Arkansan


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, send the WS here, I'll learn how to use it, then teach you when you come to pick it up … in another ten years.

Night Sandra.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and for the record, Sandra, you can never be a nag.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lucas,
Watch your language….
We have ladies in the house!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy, it's secret code messages for special cool people :^o


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
NEVER a nag!!!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary - that was some good stuff you shipped up here! When's the next shipment?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen a lot of the aftermath of people driving under the influence and it's not worth it. I appreciate you guys learning from the mistakes and being determined to teach others. It can happen to anyone. It could happen to my children even if I do my best. My parents never talked to me about drinking and driving, they just got lucky I didn't do it. On the other side, you can talk to a kid til their blue in the face and they still do it. I'm not judgmental.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 i been cretin for all my life


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,

Now I know why I didn't understand the message….
I've only been called "special"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
You're not a cretins…
Just a misfit!!!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Bill. Being a firefighter I'm sure you've seen your fair share of DWIs. Like the expression goes, young and dumb. It's even worse when you're old and dumb


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that guy with DEA on his business card will be bringing you some special stuff


----------



## DIYaholic

There goes the NSA alerts!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i used to drink and drive and was luckey i never hit anyone but got caught and havent did it again it cost a lot of money ,i dont allow anyone to drive drunk if i can help it ,but do drink every now and then just dont drive and far as colorado well i have see a whole lot more live s messed up and waisted by drinking than pot , i dont somke it my self did try it once but didnt inhale


----------



## JL7

LOL….Eddie, have you thought about running for President?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Lol Eddie. Good stuff


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, he'd have to get a reeeeal ugly wife first


----------



## JL7

Gary Who?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I hope you forgot the comma….
If Eddie is going to run for pres because he didn't inhale, he would need an ugly wife to qualify. Might need to take up smoking up cigars too. And learn how to lie. And steal stuff from the white house. etc etc


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, they've been young and dumb and also old and dumber.

I know the story of 74. What's funny for me is my fire department number is 74. All of our trucks #'s start with 74. My ladder truck is 7415. The pumpers are 7414, 7424, and 7434. I'm a battalion chief and my number is 7402. So every time I see 74 here, I think of our trucks.


----------



## JL7

Just bad timing Gary….and the extreme posting time delay…...despite my condition…..I get it…


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…OOOOOHHHH this just got interesting. You have a "CONDITION"?


----------



## JL7

That's crazy Bill….....or *74-2.*....


----------



## GaryC

Dang…..she's got a whole firehouse named after her


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Now don't be going around comparing our Sandra with fire trucks.
You play with water guns….
She has *fire* power!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary the only thing i would run for would be the door


----------



## JL7

For you Gary:


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, so did he…..with all kinds of furniture, paintings, special gifts from around the world…..
Jeff, it isn't coming up. I'll keep trying


----------



## JL7

Sounds like a personal problem buddy….hope you work it out!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, I didn't know Sandra was so popular that an entire fire company was named after her.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ole Jerry Lee

well i guess im alone again my girlfriend said it was over ,i didnt trust her anyways all she wanted was my Festool


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it's the satellite. I'll have to try in the morning


----------



## firefighterontheside

True, but I do have horsepower. Got a ladder truck with 525 horses. Pump that "squirts" water at 2000 gpm. I'd love to sit up and compare toys, but is gotta work for the boss again tomorrow so I'm gonna call it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/lE2LuNmj9L8?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## JL7

The old school way Gary…...(back when you was pickin' the stuff yourself)....


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear, Eddie.

Sure wish I could see those videos on my phone. I have to figure out the issue.

Time for sleep. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie…...Willie is kind of considered a freak of nature these days…....outliving many demons…..

DAC (One of Williams favs)......Willie, Waylon and Me….


----------



## JL7

Push…


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that worked.


----------



## Gene01

Mistakes???
Never made a mistake in my life. Done some wrong things, maybe….but they wasn't mistakes. They was all done on purpose!

eddie, They're not all like that one. Some will settle for a B&D.

My man Kris.


----------



## JL7

Good one Gene…...........

To keep in the spirit of tonight's dialog….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Kris he was married to Rita Coolidge didnt know that ,she had a beautiful voice


----------



## GaryC

Did you know he flew a chopper in Viet Nam?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i did know r seemed like he was always liked him and waylon and the outlaws


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/5ScisGFllPY?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## Gene01

Didja know that Kris and Shel Silverstien collaborated on a few tunes? 
Got to see Kris in concert last year. He brought his daughter out for a couple of duets and she sang a few solos. 
IIRC, she was 15 yrs old.
He had a back story for nearly every song he sang.


----------



## Gene01

Saw these guys when wife and I were dating. She had to explain to me what the song was about.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Kris was one of those entertainers that had passion in the craft that he was in always brought his A game with him


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Chris
check these guys out.
They normally do dance music but when they do acoustic

.

.
.
.damn.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i better go i hear some one knocking on my ice box door  
later gaters


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Are you guys posting pictures? Cuz I'm not getting any of them


----------



## JL7

Good stuff here…....

Greg, the videos don't show up on my iPad, so I'm guessing you have an iPhone?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Oh ok. Yes I do and I'm on my iPad now. Just curious. I saw big blank sections


----------



## JL7

Greg, the old school links:


----------



## JL7




----------



## superdav721

My 4 1/2 will be here tomorrow!
HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
plane boss the plane!!!!!


----------



## JL7

This place is PLANE nuts…..(stolen from a Rex quote…)....


----------



## GaryC

Too much woodworking talk. What's this thread coming to


----------



## JL7

Gotta love the evil woodworking laugh tho…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Great tunes but….
I need sleep, so keep it to a dull roar!!! ;^)

I may go sleep out by my mailbox!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Sandra, we'll add your fire hall to the LJ grand tour.

Dave, thanks for the link. Wow! Rather than comment about posts, I'm going back . . .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Nubbers. Coffee is ready.
Looks like I'll be listening to some of the tunes later today when I get home from work. I love that stuff.

How could I possibly explain to anyone why I have this big grin on my face? Bill shared his pyrohy recipe with us and I remind him of his fire trucks.

Doe is up early as usual, and Gary must be lurking somewhere or he's taking care of his bathroom 'issues'...

This place is the best kitchen party ever.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't you folks ever sleep?


----------



## lightcs1776

I would sleep, Monte, but work is calling.

Good morning all. Sandra, pass the coffee. My cup is full, but it will be empty too soon.

Greg, I use a Droid. I don't like computer products that try to tell me how I will use them or what I can install, so no Apple. I also hate products that blue screen and are, in my opinion, second rate, so no Windows. My theory is that the site uses Maxine Flash for video functions, which isn't supported on the newer Android or iPhone devices. They use HTML5 instead.

It's another day of firewall class, the kind that controls what can go in and out of the computer network. I've taken the course based on an older model hardware, so lots of review.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin'.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning early risers & late bloomers,

Hehhh, I said bloomers!!!

The day job has plans for me today.
I'm going to need some coffee to get me motivated!


----------



## mojapitt

8 degrees this morning


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Bill….. You need to propose that you Chief have all the trucks painted pink in Sandra's honor!

Running for cover…...


----------



## mojapitt

For those on the metric system, that's -14


----------



## superdav721

Who woke Stumpy up?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' to you Stumpy, and minions,

Coffee's almost gone. Donuts, too.

30º C. here on the Mesa, Monte. Headed for low sixties. Don't know what that is in liter land.

Gawd, my muscles are rebelling this morning. Too many trips up and down the ladder. 
Back to the shop today. Re-gluing is first on the agenda. And that's all I'll say about that!

eddie, who/what was knocking on the ice box door. Did he/she/it want in…or out?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 40 degrees here right now, headed for the 60's Boss lady is home today so who knows what I'll be doing…. Gotta make another pot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great morning , yall were playing some good tunes 
Gene that was me wanting in the ice box


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pink firetrucks, I think not. Sorry Sandra.

I ate my donuts and they were good. Coffee still going down.

Be careful gluing there Gene. You dont wanna glue the wrong faces together. I hear that's a pain.

Monte, now that you're here. What happened to Andy?

I'm gonna post a better copy of the pyrohy recipe. And if anyone would like it emailed just let me know.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy wasn't having a good day yesterday. Hopefully his day is better today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks 74 for the heads up on the Lee valley free shipping 
a Veritas Router Plane is now leaving Canada


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you bought a new one?


----------



## Gene01

eddie, That's kinda like what I do when I go in the shed door. Always knock so I don't surprise any rattlesnakes that may be lurking therein. 
So what's been lurking in your ice box? Giant mud bugs, maybe?

Bill, I'm gonna mark the faces to be glued…..oh wait, I did that last time.


----------



## superdav721

Are yall having problems with the LJ search box?
I am getting 404 errors.


----------



## mojapitt

It has not been working for about a week. Our latest glitch.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i went ahead and got a new one i been bidding on some and kept getting out bid and really liked the lie nelson but the Veritas looked like a good one and a while back Baggs had got one and said they work really well hope i didnt mess up but need one . want to do some bow-ties and dado clean ups got the set of different size of blades and the fence


----------



## firefighterontheside

These instructions don't call for the cheese in with the potatoes. We add shredded cheddar to the potatoes while theyre still hot so they melt in. Add to taste, but more seems to be better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

same here 404 errors was tring to get some ideas on a miter saw stations and getting errors thought it was at my end ,they must be working on it


----------



## GaryC

The Texas Ebony I ordered will be here tomorrow. I just got a notice that the I-Box will be here Thursday. This is going to be a fun week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave, I dont remember who said it, but it wasn't originally me. Go to the regular google search and search what you want with the word lumberjocks first and it works great. I tried it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i missed the pyrohy thing , but am going to try some may do some at the boil in may ,got to have some garlic in there somewhere.

looks like a person could drop some in a craw fish boil and they would cook and pick up some of the seasoning


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Garys got a build in his mind look forward to

i kinda feel like Andy with his new saw ,got some new toys and havent build anything sense ,its a learning curve for me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny you say that Eddie. My grandma used to put garlic in everything. It still grows all over her property, in the ditches, gardens, fields, and driveway. I don't think she ever put it in the pyrohy, but by all means put it in there. I would either cut it up and saute with the onions or just cut it up real small and add to the potatos. We use it a lot for everything. We harvest it and freeze it to use all year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Sandra, you are our new moderator here. 
I seen where you mentioned the recent political and such topics. 
From now on, anyone mentioning politics or religion, you have the authority to pull out your gun and pistol whip them. 
I'm joking, but seriously,
Usually, if politic, religion, and certain other off limits topics arise here, I just intentionally disappear for a while. 
I do have very strong religious and political views, but I don't bring them here. 
The furthest I go is to offer to pray for someone once in a while. 
If that offends anyone, well, I'll be sure to pray for guidance on the matter. 
And that's all I got to say about that.

Who wants to have a good sawstop argument? (Said in the most jokingly tone of voice)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William what you doing today may come by if your not to busy ,


----------



## mojapitt

My fiance is Russian. Raised about 400 kilometers from Ukraine (180 miles). I am guessing that she knows recipes for it as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say that you are correct Monte. It is known pretty well all over just with different names.


----------



## KTMM

I ordered some items on Ebay over two weeks ago, they aren't here yet…....


----------



## bandit571

SHHHH! Bandit is doing research….

There maybe a victim down in the Dungeon, later today…

Work weekend is…...OVER! two flipping days off!!!

Or is it I'M flipping them off???

Had a free Pizza lunch last night…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte when is the big day , and congrads


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Deleted


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, I'm here all day. 
I would very much look forward to your visit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas did you get your chisels sharpen ?yesterday you sounded like the two cherries were down to short one cherrie


----------



## KTMM

Dangit, Eddie, I'd head over there, but I'm at home with two sick kids….. They both woke up running fever this morning.

Time for Coffee - fu


----------



## mojapitt

William, I agree with your position 100%. It's tough love. Life is a cruel but effective teacher. There are some things that you only learn when they hit you in the face. I know it tears your heart out, but it is the right thing to do.


----------



## mojapitt

To make a long story short, no wedding date is set. We are still waiting for all of the paperwork to clear. Yes, that means that she still living in Russia. After my trip there last November, we decided to go ahead and bring her here and get married. It will be around June.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William it is a hard thing but what else could you do ,love is is a hard thing for on parent


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey William,
Tough love is hard….
On all parties involved!
But sometimes needs to be done!!!

Delete or not delete, that is the question…
That only YOU can answer!

I have no problem with you venting….
It is good for one's own well being.


----------



## KTMM




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas pray your kids get to feeling better this weather i think has a lot to do with it 40 one day 70 the next , spring time in the Delta


----------



## mojapitt

William, we were all ultra intelligent when we were his age. It wasn't until we were on our own that we realized how dumb we were and how smart our parents were. You'll be fine. PM me if you ever need to talk.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You coming over Eddie?
If so, let me know about when you'll be here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Congrats….
Where will you be honeymooning???

I've got to go….
Not necessarily to earn my paycheck, but to at least justify getting one!!!


----------



## GaryC

William, I'm sure that all of us who are parents know and share your hurt and frustration. I support you in your decision. Allowing it in your home is to condone his life choices. Tuff stuff.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, congrats. 
Does she like woodworking or are you going to need to teach her when she gets here?


----------



## GaryC

HEY MONTE…... If you come down in May, we can make it a bachelor party


----------



## mojapitt

She is a chef. However, she was raised on a farm in Russia. Her intention is to learn and help me grow the business. I actually hope to visit other LJs as I tour her around the US.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William ill head out after dinner ,like Lucas im waiting for a package should be here today ,


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to be at Andys house sometime in May.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that a great idea , we can get some stripper and really have a boil , just kidding Monte tell her we eat almost everything down here


----------



## KTMM

Yeah, you're right eddie. Since I went to working outside for the most part I don't get the head colds and sinus infections like I did working in the office.

On another note, that package just literally showed up in the mail…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats, Monte. May all your plans go well.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte im going over to Davids in April and plan on a few stops maybe will get a chance to meet you and Andy if not maybe you can get to the boil ,


----------



## ssnvet

................ unsolicited advice redacted :^)

Reaping what one sews, in my mind, is like gravity. You can delay the reaping, but the longer people do so (or enable others to do so) the more severe the reaping will be.

Mom and Dad are the toughest jobs on the planet….. but the most important as well.


----------



## GaryC

I know it's "no politics" but, I've got to send this intelligent politicians statement
*"Well, you see, the facts that are facts now weren't considered to be facts at the time we said they were not facts. Then some trouble maker found out there were indeed facts that we had said were non-facts. Once those non-facts became facts, it changed the fact that we had not been factual. That being said, the fact still remains that there are facts yet to become facts as they are still classified as non-facts. Now… we have been careful not to fax either the facts or non-facts, but the fact is, someone got those facts and non-facts from a source which threw a wrench into the works… and that's a fact!!!"*

The only thing I can add is….. "Jack"


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is a fact?


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Bill, you'll have to find a politician and ash him/her


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's funny Gary.

I did delete my rant, but apparently not before some seen it. 
So let me go on with what I believe will happen.

He'll be back. 
I'm just worrying a lot in the meantime. 
I guess everyone does when it comes to kids. 
Hell, I still worry about the kids of mine who are doing good.

He's following his oldest brothers foot steps it seems. 
Out oldest left home angry about ten times before he figured out that we were not the enemy and that he was only making life harder on himself.

So you see, I've been down this road a few times already. 
It still doesn't keep it from tearing my heart out though.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

politicians are a lot like bull horns a point on one side and a point on the other side with a lot of bull in between


----------



## mojapitt

William, you would not be a good parent if it didn't bother you.

I remember waking up one morning (possibly hung over) looking in the mirror and literally saying to myself "They were right". I changed my behavior from that day forward (yes, into the well balanced individual I am today).


----------



## mojapitt

http://images.craigslist.org/00B0B_fhpnilqYacy_600x450.jpg

Available on craigslist, Older model shopsmith


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, you may have read comments from myself saying I liked the winter, cold and snow, so its a good bet that I will complain about the heat. I hate it. There you go, I already did.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene's your Shop Smith guru Monte…..

Had a splitting headache all morning long… just got back from lunch and feel better already :^)


----------



## bandit571

Research is about done, almost time for "Lab Work" ( add mad scientist laugh here…)

Chilled down with the following topics:

"Ghost Riders" Outlaws, live
Highway Song Blackfoot
Call me the Breeze
Traveling Man
Give me three steps
Tuesday's Gone
Needle & the spoon
(Guess who was them?)

May go back for some LIVE Molly Hatchet…and some "Train, Train" ( Live in Zurich/Blackfoot)

Ah, feel better now…..

( PLAY IT LOUD!)


----------



## Gene01

Monte, "Older model" is right. That poor old thing has done a bit of work. Lots of guys still use them that old. They were, and are still, built to last.
And congrats on the impending nuptials. May you both live long and prosper in love forever.

Gary, I never complain about the heat until oven mitts are needed to open the car door. That's why Phoenix in the summer is out of the question. I enjoy hot weather, hot coffee, HOT Mexican food, and hot women….well used to enjoy 'em, anyway.

You are a good dad, William!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lynyrd Skynyrd. I believe named after one of their high school teachers, Leonard Skinner.


----------



## KTMM




----------



## GaryC

Bill, We just live on opposite ends of the pole. I hate cold. My wife however loves it. She likes meat locker temps. I like baking temps. Oh well…..


----------



## bandit571

Well the "good vibes" from a little bit ago, just went out the door…

Some more of that white crap blowing by the window, and it is starting to stick…..

Bummer! I guess I could close the drapes. Out of sight, out of mind?

Shame too, seems there WAS some green grass starting to show up…...


----------



## lightcs1776

William, since you reposted, let me just say, your always welcome to rant or post just to get it off your chest. My personal opinion isn't what matters, you are the parent. For the record though, you're doing it right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now I'm in trouble. My wife left me all alone at her office. I have to answer the phone, schedule appointments, sell hearing aid batteries and whatever else comes up. Hope I dont mess something up.


----------



## mojapitt

She either has confidence in you or hoping that you screw up. Lock the door and don't let anyone in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Monte is a wise man….
Take his advice!!!

My commitment to the day job is complete.
I'm heading to "The lair", for a little while….
Then to a small B-Day gathering for a friend….
Then I get to drink adult beverages and throw pointed projectiles!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought of locking the doors and hiding in the back room, but I think she has confidence in me so I will bite the bullet and do all the things I'm supposed to do. Plus, she usually lets me buy tools or something like that for sitting here all week. I sure like to buy tools.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…..

I bought Blackfoot Strikes the year it came out…. great album… add to your list their cover of "I've Got a Line on You". My best friend in college borrowed my LP and taught himself to play Highway Song on the guitar, and was killed in a car wreck 6 mos. later, so it always takes me back in time.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….

Buying tools is a good thing, got to support the economy ya know :^)


----------



## KTMM

Time to build a shelf or table to put the worksharp at a height that doesn't cause my hand to fall asleep.

I GOT THE V TOOL SHARP…. along with two more gouges. I think I've got the hang of this thing, the down side is that my v-tool is an inch shorter than when I got it, but hey, live and learn.


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas…. if you have the work sharp… you might consider building Stumpey's work sharp center….

It's one of his best designs.


----------



## ssnvet

So I'm going to weigh in on the plans thing….

If it's easy cheesy, or built to fit, I wing it. Otherwise I use plans…. BUT… I make my own plans! I realize that not everyone has drafting skills or CAD tools… but since product design (industrial packaging) is how I make my daily bread, I enjoy designing things for myself. I'm probably not the most artistically creative guy, however, so I re-create ideas that I've seen other places and modify them for my size requirements, materials and available tools.

What I get tired of is all the dogmatic inter-webby dweebers who insist that everybody has to do what they do, or they're either stupid or morally deficient. Gadzooks …. one size fits all isn't really that interesting, nor are those on colossal ego trips.


----------



## ssnvet

And speaking of Stumpy….

When's are favorite chubby little woodworker gonna stop rearranging the shop and produce some content for his adoring public ;^p


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I agree that one way does not work for everyone. There have been plenty of gifted people on both sides of the plans - no plans debate. To throw a blanket over everything and say that if you don't do it my way you're wrong, is wrong. It discredits many gifted craftspeople that are not good with paper and pencil, but are extremely gifted as woodworkers.


----------



## KTMM

Ok, on that subject, I've built stuff with and without plans. All projects go through revisions, whether it's in the plans or in the build or both.

I'm sure that if you build the same project 100 times, you can probably do it without plans by that 100th time.

And Stumpy does have a nice setup with the worksharp. I think I've got it down, but the W/S is on my bench and needs to sit lower so that my arm will quit going to sleep while I'm sharpening.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anyone have a grizzly band saw. Im trying to replace a part on my buffalo saw and hoping a grizzly part will fit. The guide post for the upper guide on mine is about 7/8". I need to know if a grizzly part will fit. If the grizzly is smaller, I may be able to buy a grizzly post and put it in my saw or grind mine down a little so that the guide casting will fit on it. Make sense? I didn't ask anything did I. I need a measurement on the guide post.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. you're question will get more visibility if you re-post it on the power tools forum. Believe it or not, not all LJs follow Stumpy's little "ship of fools" (fools for tools that is :^o)


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, don't have a Grizzly, but I mic'd the post on the 14" Delta and it's .933 (~15/16")....

William - for what it's worth, I think you're doing the best thing for your son. Unfortunately, we just can't always be best buds with our kids…..

Congrats Monte on the engagement…...many happy returns. And my FRIEND stopped by to work out the plans on our new gadget! Yep, a friend (I think at least….)..

Kind of scary…..Gary is making sense today, that's a fact…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I know, but I thought i would put it here first just to see. I'll go post it over there.


----------



## JL7

As far as planning a project…..more often than not I just start building and then realize all the errors in my ways and frantically start sketching (Planning!) on how to fix it….....sometimes it works…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, Jeff. That's probably what mine is I had a caliper. I called Grizzly, they were very nice, but had no idea what theirs measures and have no way to tell, or do they.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, a lot of posts.
Got the call that my 89 year old mil had a stroke today and is not expected to make it. She was driving on Main Street , took a stroke and slowly rolled into a parked car. We're still an hour away, hoping to say our goodbyes.

If she does pass, it's not a bad way to go.

Please say a prayer for her and my husband.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You and he are in my thoughts.


----------



## GaryC

Praying for your husband and his mother.

HA HA HA HA …. Jeff…I'm making sense…....... take your meds this mornin'? Jack!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
My thoughts are with you, your husband and all the family.
Hoping things turn out for the best.


----------



## Doe

It's cold and there are fluffs of snow out. I don't know what temp it is either way, I wish it wold warm up a bit.

Eddie, Lee Valley ships free to the US? That's amazing. I wish PSI and Craft Supplies USA would ship free to Canada; it's disgusting what they charge. Crawfish boil pyrohy sounds fantastic! With garlic and hot sauce. I read a review about my Lee Valley jack plane in the links Dave has. Now I'm really glad I got it.

William, he'll eventually learn like the oldest. Waiting until then is nerve wracking. I agree with Monte "you would not be a good parent if it didn't bother you."

Gary, I've always hated the heat of summer (until we got air conditioning). I hope we don't get the extreme heat to balance out the extreme cold. It'll be expensive.

DAVE, I have a plane that looks an awful lot like an old Stanley 45. There's nothing that says Stanley on it; was the name always on the planes? Pictures to follow . . .

I'm waiting for the roofer to come about the wind storm damage on the side of the house and to get a quote on the roof before it leaks. It's a 15 year old 15 year roof that's looking pretty shabby.


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop time is over for today….
Milled up some oak flooring….
That will be used on a few clocks and also for my *Awesome Ultimate Router Table*!!!

I've got to hit the shower….
Before I venture out into public!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I know I sound disorganized when I say I don't go from drawings. However, as an example, I just started a king size bed with storage. I have been designing it in my mind for the last 3 weeks. I work at visualizing every part of it. I calculate all dimensions in my mind. "Why not draw it out?" You ask. I have a "minor level" of dyslexia and written words on paper can give me problems. But by the time I put the pieces together, I rarely have a problem. But also, by the time I actually build my project, I know how it will look when I am done because I have seen it in my mind for days. After the completion, then I will write all the dimensions down to refer to. This is all probably strange to someone else, but it works for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Praying you make it Sandra…. and for the entire family


----------



## superdav721

First, Sandra prayers sent. I do hope for the best. 
Doe pics would be nice.
The plane is here. 
I am sneaking out to the shop latter. shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I am having to take notes as I read the post for fear of missing someone.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra. It's sad, but she obviously was still active and enjoying life. My condolences to the family members. Remember to celebrate the life that was, and not just mourn the loss.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - my condolences to you and the family…...


----------



## JL7

Today's boo boo…...how tough is it really to setup this Jointech Super Miter thing??










Well that little piece of wood super-glued to the edge kind of sums it up….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That wasn't a boo boo….
You just thought the unit should be edge banded.
Well, that's the story I would tell everyone!!!


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Randy…...the latest trend, tapered edge banding!


----------



## DIYaholic

Plans….
Kinda like a recipe….
A guide or place to start from!

OR….

Kinda like a road map….
Real men don't ask for directions!!

OR….

Kind like assembly instructions….
Real men don't read instructions!!!
(just ask Jeff!!!!!!!) ;^)


----------



## Doe

It's missing some parts. If it's a 45 it's missing a LOT of parts.


----------



## JL7

I really don't get it, the fence seems to be dead square to the blade (now) and the blade reads 90 degrees to the sled top, but the cuts are still tapered?? And it's a fresh blade, which cuts like butter…...

Anybody out there actually getting square cuts on a TS??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I only get square cuts….
When cutting circles!!!


----------



## JL7

That's a real beauty Doe. It looks like Stanley *46* to me, because the iron is skewed…....I'll dig up the pictures of my Great Grandpas 46….


----------



## JL7

I hear ya Randy…..maybe I'll try that…...

Doe - pictures of the Stanley 46 (which I'd bet you have…..).....


----------



## Doe

There's no number on it:









This side looks exactly the same:


----------



## JL7

Well Doe, one things for SURE…....Dave's gonna have a hay day with this! Another no name Stanley for his files…..wait for it…..


----------



## JL7

I just realized how crappy my photos are…..let me know if you want some better ones…...


----------



## Doe

Nope, they look great to me.


----------



## JL7

I do know that the slotted set screws will help to id the plane. Which I think makes it a Type 4 (1880 - 1883).....


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool looking plane, Doe!

Sherlock Dave will be along to interrogate, err interview the witness!!!

I'm off to a B-Day social hour….
Then I'll be hitting the bar for darts.

I'll see ya, when I see ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Mamma bear is taking Thing 2 and Thing 3 to piano lessons and Thing 1 is running on the tread mill…...

So that means :^)


----------



## Doe

*DAVE!*


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, how about some pictures of your problem….. you remember, you have a sled cutting angles


----------



## ssnvet

X. Fat pants. 
X. Comfy running shoes
X. Fuzzy sweat shirt
X. Cold beer

To the man cave I go !


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary…..maybe tomorrow, I have a dinner function to attend…....I get the angle thing, which is really the main reason for the sled. I get nice square cuts on the RAS, but I always leave that saw at 90….....

On the sled, after the 90 cut, I flip the cutoff over and match it up, there is a gap along the top, which indicates the blade isn't square, but I've checked it 8 times….....anyways….that's for another day!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, don't think it's the blade but we'll talk about it tomorrow. Have a nice evening


----------



## Gene01

Sled's miter slot runner's not seated full or too thick???


----------



## JL7

I'll snap some photos tomorrow…....let the pros at it…...thanks guys…......


----------



## lightcs1776

You and your family are in my prayers, Sandra.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## bandit571

Been sanding away on some cast iron thingys









Seems a sole isn't quite as flat as it should be…









Now it is. Did three of these thingys. Might have them almost done









Humppphhh! Seems there is a line-up behind them









But the first three DO look good









Maybe getting to know what these are all about???


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: Thinking of you…..

Been to too many funeral homes over the past few years…...about numb from it.


----------



## superdav721

Doe im here.
working on it


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, 
I'm sorry you and the family are facing this.


----------



## superdav721

it is a 46 because of the skewed cutter


----------



## Doe

Dave, you're kidding right?


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Evening guys and gals how are u all. Cold here


----------



## superdav721

You need to figure out what TYPE it is.
Type 1's are worth $100 to $1500
http://www.oldtooluser.com/TypeStudy/StanNo46CombPlaneTypeStudy.htm

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/46types/46types.htm

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan7.htm#num46

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/comb-planes/46picts/46picts.htm


----------



## superdav721

The Stanley 46 looks almost identical to the Stanley 45, except that the cutters are skewed or angled with respect to the bottom of the plane, and no beading or moulding blades were offered with them. Early models of the 46 and 47 had no fence, although the early 46's had a guard plate that attached to the outside skate to facilitate rabbeting. The guard was dropped when the 46 was given a fence similar to the 45. (The 47 was only ever an adjustable dado plane, it never had a fence or a guard plate so it couldn't be used to rabbet or plow).
Planes with skew blades are hard to sharpen because the angle of the blade must be maintained or else one side of the cutter will project lower than the other, and you won't be able to set the blade evenly. Since the cutters are set at a skew angle, they are more effective than straight cutters when working across the grain. This makes the plane much more useful for doing things such as cutting dados. This plane also has spur cutters on both skates which also help with all cross grain planing. To cut across grain the main cutter must be razor sharp, as will the spur cutters. Again, set the spurs slightly lower than the main cutter to slice the woodgrain in advance. The fence isn't used for cutting dados but instead tack or clamp a thin piece of wood as a temporary guide for the inside skate.


----------



## Doe

I think it's type 3 because of the slots in the screws. I'll look some more when I'm perkier.

G'night


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. You do an amazing job with your plane re-habs. What grit belt is that you use to flatten the soles?

Did some clean up and organizing… Threw out half the junk accumulating in my bench trough… Cleaned up the hand screws that fellow LJ Craftsman on the lake gave me and scrubbed the threads with WD40


















Then got set up to finish a project I started about 10 years ago.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. My MIL is also 89 and I'm dreading that phone call.

Sorry I haven't been very good company lately. I've been on call and the VIs have been making my life Hell! But I got to saw a big hickory log today so life is better!

I actually got to Skype with Monte's intended when he was here. She seemed like a keeper to me!


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I agree with Matt.
You are the rehab man no doubt.


----------



## bandit571

Belt was just a cheapy 100 grit "Master Force" belt from Menards. Turned out that it was the wrong size(again) so….. it had other uses….

Seems to be a line waitng to be worked on. Maybe tomorrow, after "Dovetail Class" ???


----------



## DamnYankee

Bill I found Jet stuff usually fit my Buffalo


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, question for you. I noticed your bench has holes instead of squares, which I assume are for dog stops. I added a square dog stop to my bench since four on each side just isn't enough. Any draw back to round vs square? I'm thinking I will be adding a lot more holes, both for stops and for hold fasts. I really don't think I want to do another 12 square holes.

Bandit, planes are looking sweet. Nice work.

Night, Doe.

Dave, fountain of information. Amazing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Yankee, I'll check that route.

I wondered what happened to you Andy, but Monte said you were having a rough couple days. Glad the mill got you back in a good mood.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris,

I'm lazy and find it a LOT easier to drill 3/4" round holes holes and use these little gizmos


----------



## ssnvet

Bill, I have a Jet. What part are you looking for?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, the casting that has the guides and clamps onto the guide rod that on my saw measures 7/8 in diameter when measure with a tape measure. I guess before I got it the previous owner must have over tightened the set screw and it cracked. Tried to have it welded, but the guy couldn't identify the metal. I'm trying to see if grizzly parts will fit as they are easy to get.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's about what I was thinking, Matt. The dog stops, not you being lazy. I've got a 3/4 bit for the hold fast. I can get Sherry to make me some dog stops with square heads on the lathe. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Maybe call Grizz tech support line and see if they know whether it will interchange. Maybe even e mail them a pic with dimensions? 90% of the guys there are great. If you get a 10%er, hang up and call back!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I actually did call and the guy was very nice, but was no help. He had no idea what the dimensions were on the part that I was asking about and did not offer to find out. Later I did an online chat with grizzly where they offered to have it measured and they would email me with the answer. I think the parts will work and they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's what mine looks like. I'd guess that it's cast AL.

I had good luck with Jet's tech support and parts desk when re-jabbing my 1980 vintage TS.

Your saw may be the same Taiwan built saw, sold by a different importer.


----------



## KTMM

Sandra, hope ya'll have / had a safe journey. Sorry to hear the bad news, will be praying for ya'll.

In other news, my NEW Worksharp 2000 started making a horrible whirring, grinding noise on shutdown….
I went on Amazon to return it and paid the difference to get the 3000. It should be here later this week. I just figure I got a dud after reading the good reviews.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say that is the same size as the bar on mine. Thanks Matt.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra keep you and your family in my prayers very sorry to hear


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Chris.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

went to williams today for a visit just needed to get away ,had a great time .its good to be be able to talk with friends but even better if its one that enjoy this craft , thanks William it was a good time and loved that TS you have a well laid out shop ,and thanks for all the tips my mind is just a spinning with plans now 

Lucas that rebuild you did on that saw was awesome .i mean really awesome looked and cut better than the brand new ones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave did your plane come in to day mind did and its great we tried it right out of the box and its smooth had to go to williams to show it off as the UPS guy said he didnt have time to see it


----------



## KTMM

Well, after my WS went wonky this afternoon, my wife got home from work. I got a call earlier today to come and fix some issues on a friends computer. While I was there, we figured out that his big photo printer wouldn't work with anything newer than Windows XP, so he gave it to me…..
It's a pretty substantial printer and can print a 13"x19" image. I'm debating on getting some ink for it.

Thanks for the compliments eddie. I was very proud of that saw. That saw has a personality of it's own. I wanted to paint it with flames, but settled on just the red after seeing it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas i got the 3000 set up with stumpys rig and i get a really sharp edge on my planes and im not really a plane person ,still going to learn the Paul Sellers method i read and watch some of his teachings and he is a master of this and a good teacher


----------



## KTMM

Yeah eddie, my current problem is carving tools. Sharpening using the method Paul Sellers teaches is great, he details a lot of little things and simplifies it a lot. That method is good for bench chisels he shows for the uses he demonstrates. If you think about it, carving tools and out-cannel gouges are riding on the bevel. A curved bevel runs the tool in a scooping motion, which forces the tool out of a cut. A lot of times you don't want a very convex bevel on carving tools, but it depends on the application. This requires a much more steady hand when shaping on stones. I've also found that it is much more time consuming than my other tools. The other downside is that preliminary sharpening is a pain, since Two Cherries is notorious for quick shaping their tools.

Hence why I ordered a worksharp, really just to speed up the reshaping.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Monte and everyone else.

All this talk about planes and gouges and I haven't made time to get back to the shop since the weekend. Tonight is turning night with the woodworking club, so I won't likely make it until tomorrow, or maybe even the weekend.

Hope Sandra and her family are doing OK and get extra strength and encouragement as they deal with a difficult time.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning crew,

Bill…. I forgot to mention that the bar On my way! my BS has a "V" channel pressed into the back side to prevent it from rotating.

Sandra…. Thinking of you and the fam today

Have a great day everyone. It's time to roll up our sleeves here at the salt mine.


----------



## superdav721

Yes Eddie I got it. Haven't tried it cause I want to film it.
I got there spoke shave to.
It came in a cool little box.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin, wheres the coffee ,look forward to it Dave


----------



## superdav721

Eddie, William and Lucas. We need to get together.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, The package is leaving Snowflake today. USPS instead of UPS.

eddie, do you drink that Chicory coffee? I guess that a lotta folks don't care for it. I like it, though.

Supposed to be a major storm rolling through here today and tomorrow. Wind gusts of 55 mph. I hate wind.


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh, what…
Did someone say coffee?

Good morning people,
Felt good to really sleep in.
Now it's time for a nap!!!


----------



## GaryC

Hey… Hope everyone's coffee is hot.
Gene, send it due north. I don't want it blowing thru here. Weather says up to 18" of snow in MA today. 
Son in law's grandmother's funeral today. 
I-Box came in yesterday. Get to play with it after I get back from the funeral


----------



## ssnvet

The weather man is saying that this is one of the largest storms in the last decade and it will dump 24" of snow.

Fortunately, the storm track has most of that happening off shore, but Cape Cod and Down East Maine (Acadia) may get hammered. We're slated for 40 - 50 mph winds, but no snow where I'm at….. hope we don't lose power or any big trees. Brought in a couple loads of wood last night, just in case.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup,
That storm is tracking south & east of me!!!

I think everyone in the northeast needs to open all there windows & doors….
Then turn up the heat!


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I saw a report about the wind with this storm. Sure would be nice if it didn't happen at all. Hope you have no damage from this..


----------



## Gene01

*Randy*, forgot to tell you that I tossed in a few chunks of mesquite for pen blanks and an Incra extender bar. 
I really have no idea why I bought all this random Incra stuff. Must of been 20 years ago, or so. I've slept since then.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I have the IBox. One of my best investments I have made.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I've heard nothing but good about it. Looking forward to getting to play with it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene i dont drink much Chicory coffee but will have you some at the boil ,when i do i like it with a bit of honey
sound s like a cold one blowing thur in yalls neck of the woods be careful thats a lot cold and wind chill


----------



## mojapitt

I am surprised that I am not getting hit with the storm before you. I usually do. Gee, not feeling deprived though. Hope you fair well.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, As Monte said, a great investment. My RT doesn't have a miter bar slot, so I use my Shopsmith and a dado set. I bought that Freud set for box joints too, but I haven't tried it yet. It only cuts a 1/4 and 3/8 slot.

Monte, as per usual, the low is hanging around a bit north of us so we get our weather from the south west. That same system would bring it in from the north for you, right?

Hey eddie, Thanks, but I wasn't hinting around about the Chicory. Don't do it just for me. Last time I had any was at Du Monde's. There were 6 of us and no one else liked it and it was too early (for them) to put whisky in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Virtually all weather fronts here come from the NW. When we really get hammered is when a Canadian cold front meets Southern warm front. That's what happened last October 3rd. We got 47 inches of snow.


----------



## superdav721

What is snow?


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, if you had our weather, you would get fewer illegals crossing the boarder. A couple times this year I hit -26F.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I am the only one left who doesn't have an I Box! Maybe if I sell enough lumber to pay for the mill and the new planer…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Late morning all,

Busy this morning with Firetrucks. Had to take one in for service with an engine problem. Took a Detroit to caterpillar. We'll see if they know what to do with it. Detroit service center is an hour away.

Gotcha Matt. Thanks.

We had snow yesterday and now they're talking damaging thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
No problem. I'll trade ya my new I Box for your new sideways band saw.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, I don't have an i-box. I still haven't even gotten around to looking it up, since I have no clue what it is. Won't be buying much anytime soon regardless of how good it is. My list only contains two items; a Vega pro 40 fence and a HF DC.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, looked up the Incra Ibox. Nice jig, although I don't think I'll ever get to a point where I really want one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ok, folks. I have a question…*

Why is it whenever I tell a little kid to eat crap and die, it's considered "mean". But when a fly says it to one of HIS fly kids, it's seen as a life lesson?

And while you're mulling that over…

*MY WS3000 SETUP:* I recently had to take my Worksharp off the stand because I didn't have room for the whole thing where the new sharpening station is going. But that doesn't mean I can't still use my own MDF discs and polishing compounds. I just use the wide blade platform they make. Don't get me wrong, the stand is a great idea, and it will save you the $50 you'd spend on the platform. But the best part of the idea was the MDF discs, and that can be done without building the stand.

I have a Tormek with all the jigs, but I STILL LOVE MY WORKSHARP! Especially for flattening the back of tools. And I still feel like the compounds on the MDF wheels get the edge sharper than the Tormek with the stropping wheel.


----------



## mojapitt

That was very philosophical


----------



## GaryC

Andy, you won't need one for a long long time. The way you are working your tail off with that mill, you won't be back in the shop any time soon.
Stumpy….perspective…
Just got back from the funeral. Now gotta go get feed for the critters.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I am the same way. The work sharp is fast and easy to do. You can't beat it for using on the back of irons and blades. I still have not made the mdf disks. I have the mdf and the compound. I will use the tormek for specific angles and when I am going to do a lot of sharpening. There again I use the electrical tools for mass production and the Manuel ones for quick touch up. With that said it is not easy to apply a good camber on an iron with the tormek.

What ever meathod you find that is quick easy and repeatable is what you should use. I would love to have a full set of shapton stones.


----------



## Gene01

Just finished a little project.
This little box is 3 1/2" tall and 4" square.
Walnut and maple. Finish is Watco+poly+wax.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks great, Gene. I love walnut and the maple makes a great contrast.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. time for true confessions….

Ever since I finished my Jet TS rehab, I've been running the saw "naked" (factory splitter and blade guard removed). The reason being that (1) the blade guard is beat and bent, (2) I don't have a slot for it in my ZCI & (3) I didn't plan clearance for it in my out-feed/downdraft table.

I DO use a decent push stick and paddle set up. I do NOT usually take the time to set up a feather board.

The other night I was making a quick rip on a piece of pine 1×6 that was slightly warped and the piece "stopped". I realized right there and then that the board was tilting as I fed it and suspected that if I fed it any further it was going to kick back in my face. So I reached down, turned the saw off, retracted the board and then flipped it over, started the saw and finished the cut.

So now I think I've pushed my luck a little too far.

I had always intended to re-build the factory guard, but that's going to be a pretty major project, which I'm not ready to get into right now

I've long considered a Shark Guard, and the Leeway guy is "pretty sure" that the JTAS splitters will mount on my CTAS saw. But lead times are ~ 4 months. And the system isn't exactly cheap.

An overhead mounted guard with DC hook up (like the Excalibur) would be another option. But they are wicked expensive to buy, so I'd look to build my own…. and again, I'm not ready for that project.

Sooooooooo….. I broke down and ordered the Grrrrrrr-Ripper today. I hate to spend $$ on a fancy plastic push block. Especially when I've got plans for a shop made knock off. But I think I need something RIGHT NOW. Before I push my luck too far.


----------



## ssnvet

Pretty little box Gene.

What's if for? The "precious"?


----------



## Gene01

Oh yeah, I forgot. It's a ring box for our son's wedding.


----------



## ssnvet

Does it have a secret false bottom to make the ring disappear?

That would liven up the ceremony :^o


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon to ye'all, ye bums…

First part of a Dovetail class is over. Mainly getting four blanks to match each other, two for front & back, and two for the side thingys.









Just some Black Walnut scraps. Had to handplane them to the same width ( and the edges ~square I HOPE) then drug out a small saw, and an UGLY YELLOW PLASTIC Mitre box. Had to saw the ends nice and square, afterall. The saw?









This thing has been sharpened a little too many times, I think. I does have a skew back, and is a 9 ppi crosscut. Once it got started in the miter box, it did cut the wood like butter. handle/tote is VERY COMFY too…..

Medallion say this is a Pheonix Warranted. Looks like an Atkins made saw…

Taking a break from the Dovetail class. Going back to the vids in a bit, for some more notes. There are SOME things I do PLAN out….


----------



## superdav721

Wonderful looking ring box.


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, Now we can start our own "no I Box" support group!

Gene, I'd trade you for today. The weather is so nasty I'm not even going back outside until I have to feed (unless the VIs summon me!)

Matt, I probably shouldn't admit it but I haven't had the guard or splitter on my Grizz since the day I got it. But I do use my shop made push shoe/holddowns.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all.

Andy, what is an ibox?
Since I'm not sure what it is, I assume that means I don't have one?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, No false bottom. I was thinking of one of those springy snakes, though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, we do need to get together. 
When ever ya'll are ready.

Googled the ibox. 
Still don't know what it is.


----------



## JL7

Nice job on the little box Gene…...a real beauty.

Chris - you have 113 Craftsman saw right? When searching for the Vega fence, you can also keep your eyes peeled for a Delta T2 fence. These can be fitted to your saw and are a great upgrade.

Matt - the Grippers are worth the money IMHO…...I have 2 and use them all the time….

William - you have the fancy box joint jig already, don't think you need the iBox!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No I box here. Head hanging in shame, no guard or splitter. Like Andy, I do use push sticks and hold downs all of the time. I've looked into it, but I don't think I can put a riving knife on my grizzly go575.

Gene, that is a very nice looking box. It was eerie how Matt guessed that it was for a ring.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I figured it was some kind of box jig. 
Google gave me a box for televisions. 
Didn't figure that was it.

Thanks Jeff. 
Yes, I like my stumpy made box joint jig. 
I realized yesterday that now that I am going to just the craftsman saw, the runners on my box joint jig will need moved. 
I am putting it off because I can't decide if I want to try to move them or if I want to completely rebuild it.


----------



## JL7

Same problem here William….posted the new saw on Craigslist today, and now need to decide if I want to convert the jigs from the new saw over to the other…..luckily, most of my stuff was built for the old saw…....

BTW - the new saw is for sale with the premise that the buyer has to drag it up the steps!!


----------



## JL7

IBOX


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt and Bill, Hendrik, on the TS video I'm watching, made his own splitters. He just cut them out of sheet metal and fit them to his saw. You could probably make a plexiglass guard as well, if you have a way to attach it.

Andy, great idea. We'll hold meetings over at my place. Just bring the saw mill … grin. I've looked at the T2, and while I try to be thrifty, I think the Vega is worth the extra $100. The biesemeyer is nice too, but not worth an extra $200.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since everybody is talking about box joint jigs, I redesigned mine. It's now less bulky, you don't have to turn a crank, it's faster to adjust, and even more accurate.

I think it should be finished in about a week. This weekend we're doing another "Weekend Woodworking" project, then the next week will be the box joint jig.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just went and checked out the link for the ibox.

I like the stumpy version. 
Stumpy, don't change a thing. 
I love mine.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks ya'll for all the nice comments on the little box.
Tried something new for the lid locators. I cut a shallow dado about 1 1/2" wide in the blank of walnut before cutting the pieces for the box. After the bottom and top were glued on, the cut separating the lid was made leaving a bit of the dado in the walls of the lid and a larger part of the dado in the box. The maple lid locators were then glued in the box dadoes, leaving a smooth interior.


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- The only thing I don't like about mine is having to crank it. My hand gets tired. I think I figured out a way around that while still having the unlimited adjustability without pins or patterns.


----------



## bandit571

A 113 sits out at the old pole barn shop i used to use, before I moved here. I still use the Original fence ( ok, a OEM fence, as Sears replaced the first one). Used a slightly older model to rehab the saw, after the trunion split. Used the two "extra" wing panels by bolting them on the right side of the saw. The motor was an upgrade by the previous owner ( Construction compnay) and has twin belt drive. Might be a bit rusty here and there, but still runs great, and I had bought that saw NEW IN BOX @ Sears









Looks a bit worse for wear









and that big motor









as for that splitter/guard that came with these saws???? Have no idea where it is….


----------



## bandit571

Yep, there is even a couple of Randy's Mountain Dews there….

Well, recess is over, back to class. See IF an Old Dawg can learn a new trick…..


----------



## mojapitt

I just bought a new grizzly. I know where the gard and splitter are, but it isn't on the saw. I do so much big slabs and box joints (dresser drawers, not practical. I do use a push stick. I have a slightly modified finger to remind me about safety.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I admit I haven't had a splitter or guard on none of my saws in several years. 
I do so many dado and non through cuts that I got tired of taking it on and off. 
If a BORK was made for either of my saws, I'd buy one. 
I've gotten used to just keeping my fingers clear of the blade though. 
If I could afford it, I'd buy a sawstop.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to start a sawstop conversation. But I have nothing against it other than expense at this time. Thus, I own a Grizzly.


----------



## KTMM

Phew, long day here. I gotta work tonight, so I stayed up way late last night to start adjusting….

I got up today around 11, from there I met the wife for lunch, dropped the WS 2k off at the UPS store for return, then followed that up with a trip to the tire place. My wife's car is now aligned and the wheels balanced. I got home about 45 minutes ago and started re-arranging the shop some more. I'm working on getting all the computer stuff to the back and bringing the wood storage up front.

oOo, William mentioned SAWSTOP….

I DON'T NEED A SAWSTOP, I'D JUST USE YOURS….. IN YO FACE WILLIAM.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sorry to hear about the sharpener Lucas. 
When you get the new one, bring it over so we can try to tear it up too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, grizzly got back to me and they measured the guide bar on their saws. It is 3/4". So my options are to either get the grizzly guide bracket and grind the end of my current guide bar down so it fits on the end or buy a new guide bar and bracket from grizzly and then put it on my saw. Obviously the clamp where the guide bar goes will be a little loose. I can hope that it still works or plan to make some sort of sleeve to take up the extra space. Thoughts?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Could you ream out the Grizz bracket to fit on your guide bar? Maybe even drill it out (carefully). A machine shop should also be able to turn your bar down to the right diameter. The sleeve/spacer could also work. Maybe split a section of thin wall tubing and spread it? Several options to make this work.

Chris, We'll have to meet at my place cause I am never movin the mill again! And it's BYOL (bring yer own logs).


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I need to talk to my cousin and see how big his mesquite trees are and make plans to bring some over. I have 2 brothers that have been to his place and insist that they are 12"-14" in diameter.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, there goes my chance to see the mill in person, Andy. Not that I expected otherwise - grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The original bracket broke presumably because someone over tightened it. I would worry that with the bracket being thinner it would break too easily. I think I'm gonna go ahead and get the parts and plan on making my guide bar the right size at the end. Thanks for the input Andy.


----------



## JL7

Gary and Gene…....you were both on the right track yesterday with the miter sled issue…...the router table to the left of the blade is part of the problem. Like most things, this will be one thing leads to another before it's resolved…...that table is made out hard maple and seems to always be on the move. Live and learn.

Took about 2 hours to find a buyer for the TS…....should be outta here later tonight…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

308


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since you last checked?


----------



## boxcarmarty

that's how many posts I had to jump over in order to get here…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I think it means that you are not checking in enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This work thing is getting in the way of my play time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I heard you talking about snow. That word is forbidden here now that spring has arrived. Besides, I just took the white frozen stuff blade off of the JD…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the shop…..

BRB…..


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, There are a lot of mesquites that big at the ground. The problem is they branch into a huge bush about 2' above the ground.


----------



## bandit571

Dovetail class: chapter two in the "books"

Whew! Lots of hand work, too. Looks of marking things out and chisel work too.

Had to make do with the plough plane. Wedge kept getting in the way(

A fuzzy-wuzzy look at the mess









had to mark out both a 3/4" line, and a 1/4" line. On all four parts. Them grooves could be better, too.









Using just a few"basic" hand tools









That brown hammer-like object is a marking gauge. And yes, I did use a hacksaw to cut these with. Backsaw has "issues" with crosscuts today, the smaller backsaw….bends a bit. Hacksaw just motored right on through….


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to successfully accomplish absolutely nothing today!!!
I don't think I'm cut out for the bar seen any more.
My head was in a cloud all day and I was not able to stay awake.

Great looking box, Gene.

If anyone needs me,
I'll be put at my mailbox….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to disappoint you Randy, but you did accomplish something … procrastination.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. The bar on my Jet is not solid and I doubt the wall thickness is thick enough to turn down much.

Here's a link to the Jet bracket

$21


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Dave. Hey Matt. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## DIYaholic

Captain Eddie will be streaming live, from his shop, at 8:00pm central.
That's in 30 minutes, so that is what I'll be doing for an hour….


----------



## GaryC

*Randy…..*


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I may need to get that as a tattoo!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from "Artists and Authors Night" at my youngest daughter's school.

She blew me away with her writings.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, that might take too much ink. Just make it your motto


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Matt. Your a proud papa.


----------



## ssnvet

Yes… When I'm not pulling what's left of my hair out, I'm very proud of my daughters.

They are very hard workers, and they're good girls.

They get it all from their mother.


----------



## Gene01

That's so neat, Matt. 
They got good genes, but good parents mostly.


----------



## superdav721

Hello Chris. Well I took the wife to see another doctor and that gave me a few hours this afternoon in the shop after we were done. So I did a film on woodriver spokeshaves and I have another one already uploaded.
Blog tomorrow folks.
See Stumpy I am busy as hell and still producing footage.
We await the grand master woodworkers latest show.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I called somebody arrogant on a comments section of a sports message board. Facebook (the message board uses your FB log-in) suspended me for 24 hours because it violates their community rules. SERIOUSLY? Facebook is full of the worst kind of filth, and I can't use the word "arrogant"???? I didn't cuss, I didn't tell a dirty joke, I just said he was arrogant.

This is why I try to stay away from message boards… except this one, I mean…


----------



## lightcs1776

The blog will be great, but the more important issue is your wife's health. I hope this other doctor can provide her some good news and a positive treatment plan.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, I've seen a whole lot worse on the political pages I browse on FB. Sounds like the person on the receiving end is a little thin skinned.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, that sounds pretty lame on their part. Of all of the bad things you can say, that's minor. Of course I was a referee for high school sports. Name calling is pretty easy for me to ignore.


----------



## superdav721

Really you got blocked on facebook?
some of the crap I have seen on there and they blocked you for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great link Matt. I think that will work. Do you think I will be able to find thumb screws locally. They want $3 for each screw. Also, do I need the adjustment screws that stick out the back. My current one doesn't even have those.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…I think the thumb screws are a standard thread, but the description may tell you (i.e. 1/4-20, etc…)

Home Depot is a little lame for hardware IMO, but the local mom & pop hardware here is great. You'll have to decide how much running around it will take you.

You may want to see how much a set up of Carter guide wheels will run you b4 you drop coin on OEM stuff though.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## ssnvet

FB blows IMHO…. Dominated by Libtards…. And that Stumpy kid, he's just plain arrogant :^o

Worksharp 3000 is on sale at Amazon for $160. I don't think I've ever seen it that low.

Finger is on the trigger quivering


----------



## firefighterontheside

2 firefighters killed in Boston huge fire today. Been bad times for the fire service lately. We had a ff killed here in Missouri when an apartment walkway collapsed on him, another died in Texas when he fell off a highway bridge at an icy accident, another killed whe a cell tower collapsed on him and this all in last 2 months. 100 usually die every year, but it just seems to be more this year. When one dies just a couple hours away it hits home. He was from Columbia where my task force training is and that's close. Looking back, I've only known one personally that was killed, but others were friends of friends and if I count them all it's 4. One of them was killed as his Firetruck arrived at a truck fire. The owner of the truck set the fire so that as the pumper arrived he could shoot them. He on,y got one, luckily.
The chief I knew was responding to a call, when a guy who had stolen a car hit the chief vehicle. The other 2 died in a fire, because of miscommunication. They thought they were rescuing two others who called mayday, but the two had rescued themselves out the back. Goes to show me that training is important and some losses are preventable, but others are just nothing we can do about. Sorry, I was feeling philosophical as I sat at the firehouse thinking about the guys from Boston. Let's talk woodworking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna risk it. I got a pretty good local place. I like to support the local places when I can. My local lumberyard, everyone there knows me by name and I them. Ever since I built my house 13 years ago. I don't do it much, but i can buy stuff there on account and they'll Bill me monthly. Comes in real handy when I'm building a deck or something. Just give em a call and they deliver. Pay later. Pretty unheard of these days. They're probably gonna go out of business in the next few years.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, don't be sorry. We all need a reminder from time to time that the people who protect us do so at their own risk. I appreciate your willingness to do your job, and clearly not for the pay. Those firefighters left behind family who also sacrificed for us. They not only sacrificed their loved ones after these tragedies, but the many days of training it takes just to do the job.

Matt, I am going to try to forget you mentioned the WS 3000. That is an amazing price from what I have seen. I have my priority list and will stick to it … I think.


----------



## ssnvet

Saw the news Bill, I know they were your "brothers in arms" so to speak. Sounds like the got trapped in the basement. FF is a very high risk occupation. We lost a FF friend from church who flipped his SUV on an icy off ramp while responding to a call. Fortunately for his wife and two kids, they ruled it in the line of duty.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It is always a shame when any first responder is killed in the line of duty!!!

I was also going to mention "Carter Guides". Not that I know anything about them, but they get great reviews.

Matt,
I paid $200.00 for my WS3000….
Pull the trigger!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Matt, they got it right. Something like 90% of the firefighters in this country are volunteers. They are on duty from the minute they get in their cars to the minute they get home if not longer.

I'm thinking this won't be my forever saw, so I'll plan on better guides for my next saw.


----------



## ssnvet

I caved….. :^)


----------



## superdav721

Bill first responders are at the top of my list for honor and respect.
Chris her health is.
She actually had 5 days of no pain last week. This was a follow up visit.
We are working on it.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Matt


----------



## superdav721

Where is my post?
how arrogant. 
Edit 
now it showed up


----------



## lightcs1776

Site is slow as usual.

Dave, five days without pain sounds like an improvement. Hope it continues.

Matt, good for you. I am quite certain you will enjoy it.


----------



## bandit571

did a little chopping out of a dovetail joint…...good thing this are hidden from view.

City FF around here are full timers. Outside of the city, the rural ones are Volenteers, including theEMTs

Haven't lost any, recently…..

In the army, it was: ANY 01 and above (1 st) the machine guns(2nd) and the RTOs (3rd) howeverIF they even suspected that a Foward Observer team was in the area, they woud target the entire grid square with Arty/ Rockets. Somedays, it don't pay to be "Noom-bah Won GI"


----------



## GaryC

Haven't heard that in years….

Bandit, did you ever hear that it was the only place in the world where you hold your dong in one hand and P in the other?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kinda the way it goes. St. Louis city and county all full time. As you move out combination full time and volunteer, such as mine. Further out still you have the all volunteer departments. We have 29 full time and about 15 volunteers. We typically hire from our volunteers.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, Chou Lomg?

Used to be, a tap on a foot, and I'd wake up. A tap anyplace else…..and you would regret it….Wife almost went through the bedroom window. The window being closed, she only broke a pane. I think I might have out-grown that, after 40+ yrs….

Heck, when them 122s would hit nearby, you didn't have to worry about peeing, you already did…


----------



## lightcs1776

I give y'all a huge amount of credit, Gary and Bandit. Those deployments were pretty heavy compared to many of the tours we have today. Not saying our guys aren't in serious situations, but you did what was needed and most weren't volunteers.

Good night all. I have got to get some rest. It's almost 11:30 on this coast.


----------



## GaryC

Heard that. And, watching those fng's …... pure dinky dau

Ha… heard that..can't hear that because of that


----------



## firefighterontheside

I appreciate the sacrifices made by all public servants from firefighters to police officers to soldiers and many others. I grew up knowing that my dad had been to Vietnam along with his cousin and that it had greatly affected them. My grandfather had been a POW in Germany and I was in awe of that. I didn't join the military, but they served so that it wouldn't be necessary for me. If I had grown up in these times, things may have been different.


----------



## GaryC

G'nite


----------



## DIYaholic

Watch YouTube….
Kept time traveling….
Somehow a 30 minute video only lasted 5 minutes….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnytol.


----------



## JL7

Hey…......

Had an old friend knock on the door this afternoon…......pretty cool…....Monte, that's two different friends…...

Bill….I appreciate those first responders and those who serve our country as well…....thanks man.

Dave - glad to hear that Betty had a better week - waiting for the video blog!

Table saw made it's way up the steps just fine…....just not with my back doing the work…..perfect.

*74* - wishing the family the best….....

Marty who?


----------



## KTMM

Stumpy this would be an educated guess on your FB ban…..... YOU GOT REPORTED.

I posted a recommendation on a gaming board a while back and somebody didn't like it and reported it as offensive. My friend (who WAS a head moderator there…). Told me that the time ban there was automatic and the post got flagged and went unseen to the until a mod could address it. He told me that guy had pulled that crap on other people and was working on a perma ban himself.

After some recent events, neither of us are active over there anymore.

My WS 3000 will be here today. I got it for $169 I think.


----------



## Doe

Gene, I love chicory coffee with cream and hate Café du Monde coffee with condensed milk (and beignets). When we were thinking about going back to New Orleans, I found out that Kaldi's wasn't there anymore. We went there at least twice a day for coffee when we were there.

Eddie, it's 2100 kilometers to your place (1 klick = 5/8 mile - you do the math). Drive or fly, either way I don't have a passport and they're awfully hard to get these days.

Gene, that's a beauty. The lid locators are excellent.

Gents, I think I'm the only person in the world that doesn't like box joints or dovetails. I guess there's a need for them when you want sturdy, but there's nothing like a tight miter joint (without splines please) for the perfect box. Sorry if you're offended. I hope I'm not suspended from the misfits and I'm sure as heck not going to start a thread to get all beat up about it.

Bill, hearing about deaths of people who risk their lives every day for other people is heartbreaking. Thank you for being a firefighter. Thank you to all first responders and those who protect our countries.

Dave, that's wonderful for Betty. I hope it lasts a long time.

I hope Sandra and family are ok. There's some really bad weather in the Maritimes.

On a slightly lighter note: How to Piss Off a Canadian


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, the easiest way to get into the USA is to go to Mexico and walk across. 

Question, just opened new gallon of oil based poly (Varathane). I am getting very dull spots in the finish. Any suggestions?


----------



## lightcs1776

For, someone here actually gets offended? I've never made a box. Maybe I should keep it that way. I can't offend if I don't make one, right? Ha ha.

Great list, by the way. I won't judge y'all based on Justin Bieber if y'all don't judge us by our politicians and Hollywood idiots. And a moose steak does sound delicious!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I'm not sure if I should laugh at that comment or cry from the truth of it.

I didn't think poly went bad. However, if it is fully cured on your project, I would think you could go over it with a new can of oil based poly, testing it first, of course.


----------



## mojapitt

Send Justin Bieber to France. That's where a lot of our real fruit loops go.


----------



## JL7

So what gives Doe? Are you going to share that moose meat recipe or not?


----------



## ssnvet

Apologies for the "off color" comments last night….. In trying to demonstrate in a humorous way that LJs is a free speech zone, I broke the golden rule. Laid awake stewing about it knowing the editing window had gone by.

I'll see if I can get Miss Debbie to take it down.


----------



## JL7

And what's all this miters vs box joints and dovetails a-boot?


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, if you're talking about your opinion regarding FB, I wouldn't loose any sleep over it. Many likely agree. I like the fact that no one on this thread gets too zealous when sharing an opinion or when we see things differently. Just like Sandra and Doe … they might have different moose recipes but can still enjoy the church potluck dinner. Grin.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, that's history. Who cares. Besides, it's just us. 
Monte, I agree. France would be a great place for him with a "No Return" clause in the deal
Going to be a rainy day. Probably be a sleepy day too.
Wish I had a donut….........


----------



## JL7

Agreed….I doubt your FB comment phased anyone here…...please don't ask me to elaborate on my thoughts about them….


----------



## superdav721

Doe we will forgive you over the joinery. To each his or her own. 
Monte is it your cold weather. 
Matt don't fret it it is already way back.


----------



## mojapitt

I know business people pulling out of FB because it is too easy to get negative attention there. We have had several employees fired because of their posts on FB.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff thank you. We are not over the hump and may never be. But it's getting a bit better


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave….getting better is good…...where's that video?


----------



## GaryC

You have thoughts you can elaborate on? Wow. I'm impressed


----------



## mojapitt

Upper 30s today and tomorrow. 50-60 Friday and Saturday.


----------



## JL7

Things are bigger in Texas, and apparently they never sleep…....


----------



## JL7

This is a clever trick to post the answer before the question…...no Gary, I never called you fat!


----------



## GaryC

Oh, un-cool


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are on the ball this morning. Have a great day. I'm off to make sure there's money for bills, and hopefully just a little extra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,

I would elaborate, but I wouldn't want to offend!!!


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all,
Never been on FB. Wife was for 2 weeks. Got a twitter account but, never use it. Found both to be boring time wasters. YMMV

Thanks Doe. 
Judging from the number and variety of box joint jigs and the tremendous success of the I Box, I'd say you might be in the minority. But, a good miter joint is truly elegant and it's apparent simplicity is deceptively difficult to achieve. Unless you're the BritBoxmaker. I know that I never get one right the first time.

Ahh.. beignets. The local Indian tribes have another name for them. Fry bread with powdered sugar. both are delicious but, with either one, ya gotta not inhale, and both are a bit messy to eat…. He says as he dribbles crumbs from his cake donut.

Matt, I went to bed too early I guess. Missed your misbegotten missive. Care to re-post it for us early to bed types.

Bill, The news of those FFs who gave their all was heart breaking. And, with the rescue of that construction worker, I think we all are reminded and, have a greater appreciation, of the sacrifices and good work you guys do for us. Thank you!

Dave, Great news about Betty's condition. Hope it lasts and the docs have it under control.

Monte, #1…Good one! #2 sand and reapply.

Sandra, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read all your comments Matt. Nothing offended me and I like Facebook. Monte, my thoughts are, what is the sheen, how well was it mixed and are the dull spots still absorbing all the finish causing dull spots.

Dave, I was unaware that your wife was not feeling well, but I am sorta new here. Hope she keeps feeling better. I have been in the same boat. My wife has spent several three day stays in the hospital since October with severe abdominal pain and swollen intestines. Lots of testing, poking and prodding and even swallowed a camera pill to take pictures of her insides as it went along. She recently had surgery and were keeping our fingers crossed that they solved something with it.


----------



## superdav721

Bill, Betty has (spelling) gastroperisis. She has a pacemaker in her belly and has to take all meds in liquid. You guys want a cocktail, I can mix a hum dinger.
I hope they help and find you wifes problem. 
This has been a two year road for us.
Now for the fun part
http://chiselandforge.com/tool-review/spokeshave-drawknife/


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Morning guys. How are you doing this morning. Just got off of work. Now I'm waiting for the post office to open


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Stumpy, 
How about, arrogant, egotistical narcissist?
Would that get me banned here?

Doe,
Don't worry. I started doing a few finger joints and dovetails here and there just to prove to myself that I could. 
Before that all I done was miter and butt joints. 
I still don't care for the look of finger and dovetail joints as much as some people but use them for their strength.

That's all I got this morning folks. 
I'm hurting so bad that I think breathing is too laborsome.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## superdav721

Dovetails rule!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I use box joints on dresser drawers for strength. I am not a fan of box joints or dove tails for appearance. I think some splines look awesome and some look completely out of place. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, there is very little that will get you banned here. Just go to the "lounge" and you can see what I mean.

I love dove tails for their appearance. I'd like to do them by hand, but my attempts so far are flat out disgraceful.


----------



## Gene01

I love the looks of those dovetails with the real skinny pins. 
It's a wise man that recognizes his limits. When it comes to hand cutting dovetails, I am wise indeed. I can barely do it with a router.

My BIL brews beer. He doesn't know it, but he needs some oak six packs. Those will have box joints.
Box "joints" make for great looking hinges, too. Ever see LJ Shipwright's hinges? Awesome!

Remember when "joint" only applied to wood, bones and places you didn't want your daughter to go?

Dave, Nice twofer in your blog. Nice save on the draw knife, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris,
Nooooooooooooooooooooo!
The lounge?
Been there, done that, there's not a snowball's chance in hell I'm doing it again.


----------



## mojapitt

More and more of the "lounge" rats have left. Since they are trying to clean up the commentary. Cricket is doing a great job.


----------



## DIYaholic

A little "tail" is a beauty to behold….
Butts are another wonderful site to lay ones eyes upon….

However, I am a breast man, but wings are a staple. Chicken that is!

Oh, you folks were talking joinery….
Never mind!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, I must make a confession. 
I still go check out the lounge once in a blue moon. 
I used to enjoy it there once upon a time and keep hoping it will be as good one day as it once was. 
I'm afraid that last time I checked though that it just wasn't there yet. 
I've never seen so many grown men act like children.

Well, there was that one unicorn themed party that ….....
Never mind. 
I didn't say that.


----------



## Gene01

There's a good deal of amusement to be had in the lounge. No need to participate to enjoy. Just read and laugh.
Often, it's like watching the three stooges X 10…or more.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I had the same problem with dull areas when I sprayed my cypress chairs with gloss Spar. Subsequent coats fixed it. My take is that some areas soak up finish so much that you don'y really have a thick enough finish in that area.

One beaver down this morning! Maybe Monte will post a pic.

Don't sweat it Matt. You are among friends here.


----------



## ssnvet

Quick…. somebody throw Randy a line and pull him out of the gutter….

I hope to try dovetails some day. I don't think I'm there yet, skill wise.

I'm not remorseful about dissing FB, but rather using the term libtard…... I don't think it's fair (or kind) to paint people with broad brush strokes like the term liberal does. Because truth be told, most of us are a mixed bag of ideas, and are shaped by our experiences. And it's too easy to dis what you don't know. Also, I think it's totally wrong to pick on or make fun of people with disabilities. And though the term retarded used to be used more as a factual description of mental ability, it's pretty well gone over he edge into the realm of mean spirited slams. So my sincere apologies for tossing it out like a hand grenade. I guess I got pretty ticked to see the FB thought police bullying our wittle Stumpykins :^)

And with that said, I think last nights Amazon binge is evidence that I have officially fallen off the wagon. So I'd like to say, Hi, my name is Matt, and I'm a tool addict.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope PETA doesn't see this. Andy did it.


----------



## GaryC

Matt….oh yeah…I'm really pi$$ed at you. Because of you, I spent $159 + tax + shipping and am now awaiting a box from Amazon. As soon as Melissa sees it, you're in trouble

Nice shot, Andy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok Matt. 
I'm going to break my own rule about never coming within twenty feet of politics. 
I understand where you're coming from, but don't worry about it. We promise not to hold it against you. 
The boxes we try to place people in though are a ridiculous ideology that only bothers certain people I they allow it. 
One is only defined by what they see on themselves when they see the eyes looking back at them in the mirror each day. 
I have had people try to label me as a republican for some of my views, democrat for other ideas. 
They can't stand my response to the labels though. 
I am neither democrat, or republican. All I am is a proud American.


----------



## Gene01

When my son sees something like that along the road Monte, he just tells his kids that it's resting. 
Either that or "Hey, look kids, another flat cat."

What didja buy now, Gary? 
Wife and I use the same computer. I hate it when she sees the shipment confirmations! Oh snap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm sure glad I am older now and able to pick my own meal choices. 
My grandfather would have seen that on the road and called it dinner.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, that dang Matt sucked me into buying a WS3000. I think he gets under the table payola for getting people to jump in and buy


----------



## lightcs1776

I visit the lounge, just to appreciate y'all that much more. I never post, although there have been times I have been tempted.

William, labels never tell the whole story, and republican doesn't mean constitutional these days.

Jeff, what did you use to get the beaver? I can't tell from the pic (using my phone), but looks like a 9 maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is the Beaver killer. He used a Glock because a flame thrower wasn't practical.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My pecan top inserts are warping on my table saw. 
I can't decide if I really want to plane them flat (again) or use a Corian counter top I have to redo it.


----------



## mojapitt

William, you live with all of that humidity. Corian might be a better choice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I am Monty. 
First I have to finish sandin this bar down to fix the miter gauge I'm trying to use on my 12" disk sander. 
I'm getting very little actual wood work done lately since I got on this shop remodeling kick.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That means I am also going to have to rehang my router under Corian as well. 
Because you know it is extremely important that it all match.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You will love the WS3000….
Money well spent, even if you have to go sleep out in the doghouse!!!


----------



## GaryC

Incra has the big gripper set on sale for $70.00


----------



## GaryC

Randy, the problem is, now I'm going to need to buy things to sharpen!!!


----------



## bandit571

Dovetail? Dovetails??? Handcut ones? Nah, I just keeping them a secret









Shhhh, be vewy, vewy quiet, I hunting Dovetails









I think I might have caught one…


----------



## ssnvet

Dang…. I have yet another measure of respect for our resident Horse Doctor and Log Sawyer…..

Sir Andy took a beaver with a Glock! I want the official distance on that shot.

You may want to save the pelt. I have a beaver hat and after 15 years, it's still incredibly soft and warm. I can't really wear it unless it's in the teens for below. Otherwise my head sweats.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning 
Andy a little rice and some seasoning and you got a meal


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
What were you saying about hanging a router under Corian?

I was just heading out the door….
When I tripped on a package!










Looks like I may need to dust off my golf clubs too!!!

*Thanks, Bill!!!*


----------



## ssnvet

I hate to break it to you Bandit…. but your Dovetail looks like it's half blind

Bwa-ha-ha :^)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thats my luck buy something and then it goes on sale Yall love the WS3000 even i get a good crisp edge and that some thing

Doe sneak across ,

who got offended here hard to believe anyone on the social rejects got offended only one i saw was Marty when he had to go back to work 

i worked in the pilitical realm for several years and learnt to wear the world as a loose garment , my point of view is just that ,and ''to render unto Cesar what is Cesars


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i hate dove tails ,mostly because i cant do them well


----------



## bandit571

They ain't half blind, they be….full blind ones. As in Mitered Dovetails, or Secret Dovetails. All this work to cut them right, and then….nobody will see them….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy thats a great gift ,


----------



## GaryC

Matt, beaver makes a great cowboy hat too…. They're expensive… minus the hair and tail of course


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what is Corian ?


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm trying to keep up with y'all, but 16 posts already???

Randy, your not going to be able to procrastinate if you keep getting cool toys like router table inserts. Your going to have to change your tag line.

Eddie, I'm curious how you were involved in the political realm, but I'll have to snag you on that with a PM one of these days. I'd even agree to disagree if you happen to be wrong on something - ha ha ha.

Glock makes a great gun. They use them in 9mm at NYS agencies that need them, such as Corrections. I use the Berrata 9 with the military. I've got a lower end S&W that I hope to shoot for the first time soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, Don't you people have jobs???


----------



## mojapitt

I think Andy should just make a hat out of it. I would almost pay to see him wear it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Corian is a man made material. I believe they use an acrylic base. It's pretty common in kitchen countertops.

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-services/construction-materials/surface-design-materials/brands/corian-solid-surfaces.html


----------



## CharlieM1958

I've been resisting this thread for a long time, but I suppose this is where all the chit-chat and gossip takes place, so I'm going to try to start following along.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Charlie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Corian is a solid surface counter material.

Marty,
I think so….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've taken off this afternoon due to rain and I hope to catch a nap…..


----------



## JL7

Welcome Charlie.

You like beaver?


----------



## GaryC

Hey Charlie.. Good to see you

Marty… you know some of us quit doing all that job stuff and retired


----------



## lightcs1776

Charlie, resistance is futile - grin. Good to see you here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good afternoon Charlie,
Welcome to the mayhem!
Please be sure to check you sanity at the door!!!

I need to step out….
I have to go see if I can max out my credit cards!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charlie, Why would you want to stoop to this level???


----------



## JL7

Gary - do have electricity in the doghouse? Something to think about…....


----------



## CharlieM1958

Jeff, I prefer my beaver "on the hoof" as it were.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Chris ,im never wrong …. wait is that thunder .i take it back


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, I joked with my wife that Matt forced me to order the WS3000. She just said OK, if you really want it. I didn't order it, but it was really cool to hear her response.

Too funny, Eddie!


----------



## superdav721

Hello Charlie! It gets a bit intense you have to check a few times durring the day to keep up.
~
Randy out of context
A little "tail" is a beauty to behold….
Butts are another wonderful site to lay ones eyes upon….
~


----------



## CharlieM1958

Marty, I'm getting to the age where this is the only kind of stooping I can do comfortably.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Charlie ,


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, the dogs live in the house. I'll be forced to be in the shop

Oh man…I was warming some left over pizza and took too much time on this thread. Now I have pizza toast


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After a little disassembly, I think I found the problem. 
The outer wings sag on the front.

I think I know the reason. 
Too many people come into my shop and want to lean on the front of my tablesaw, sometimes putting near all their weight on it like they are too tired to stand up on their own.

I think I know the solution. 
Start telling people once to stay off of it then start cutting fingers off when they do it again.

Hey!
If I do it they way, maybe everyone who ftequents my shop will pool resources and buy me a sawstop!

Nah. 
They'll just have to stay off my saw.


----------



## mojapitt

For the record, I am at work. I simply have a great job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, That's not the only problem with it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Now that's what I call a deterrent, William.

Back to work, in a place with no cell service.


----------



## JL7

Was gettin dizzy there William.

Also your picture was upside down…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I see another problem. 
According to that photo I've been walking upside down. 
Whodathunkit!?


----------



## JL7

William…..the top on my saw is an un-even nightmare also…..the ZCI (Oak) has a hump….the router table (Maple) to the left is distorted….I took that off this morning. Bolted one of the original cast iron wings on and it has a 0.045" dip in the middle. Checked the other wing and it's the same…

Crap.

I have a friend with a Blanchard grinder where he works…...he's checking on it now…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i love that table saw set up maybe the Corian will work


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I've decided I want to use the Corian for the wing tops. 
It'll be lighter and less prone to movement. 
Now someone give me some suggestions. 
See the black plastic pieces that hold on the kreg router insert?
What's going to be the best way to attach those to Corian?
Nuts and bolts with the bolt heads counter sunk on top?
They just screw to the wooden table with wood screws, but I'm worried about the Corian cracking holding that kind of weight with just screws in it.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## ssnvet

William…. If it were me, I'd through drill and countersink exactly as you described…. but I'd also, make sure the Corian didn't span to much unsupported distance. A pair of cross supports made from straight grained dry hardwood will keep it from sagging. Just make sure you don't put the ribs too close, or they'll interfere with access to the router (i.e. shop vac hook up, etc…)

I don't think Corian is especially brittle… but for the record, I've never worked wit it.

Another option would be adhesive especially formulated for Corian. I know they attach the sink bowels with adhesive and they are unsupported. When you think about it. A sink full of pots and pans and water has to weigh in at 40 # or more, and that's all hanging on a glue joint.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice Matt. 
I have blocks all the way around the opening where it'll go, but I may still consider adding more support.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## GaryC

ahh, Dave…. you know I have bladder control problems…..


----------



## ssnvet

William… if it's more than 12 " I'd add a brace…. less than that, I wouldn't bother.

I can't tell from you photo whether or not the RT is going on the left wing or double wide right wing…

The good news is that with just a couple pocket screws and a dab of glue, you can add the brace later if the Corian sags.

But then again, you're back won't love your for the time spent crawling around on the floor.

Everyone hush…. Dave's here….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It goes on the right Matt. 
However, if you notice, there is a brace running right through that double wife on the right. 
It breaks up into three inserts I'll need. They each measure 12 1/2" x 27".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and the Corian is a half inch thick.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

For testing purposes, I put blocks under a span of the Corian at twelve and a half inches apart. 
Then I stepped on it. 
I weight close to 190 last doctor visit and it sagged less than a quarter of and inch. 
I think it'll hold a router.


----------



## ssnvet

To the best of my knowledge, Corian always comes 1/2" thick. They glue up strips in layers to create the front edge of kitchen cabs. When they sand and polish it up, you can't see the seems.

I'd go for it as is.

But if you can get a big enough slab of the Corian, why not lower your center support 1/2" and make it one piece all the way across…..... nice and smooth…..


----------



## GaryC

Dang I wish I weighed 190. I'd have to cut a leg off to get down to 190..
Sounds like it's going to work for you William. Good stuff


----------



## KTMM

William I found the photo from that Unicorn party…..










On another more serious note, I had originally built the table saw wing with some adjust-ability to it. I can't remember if that was on the craftsman or not. Feel free to call me and I'll give you a minimum 2 hour description of how to build it.

I'm working tonight, but my day (sleep time when I'm on night shift) has been occupied with a fever running midget and tween with pink eye.

Matt, after my comment the other night, I realized I had upset eddie pretty bad. I'm an adult and I don't get any joy from causing other people grief. I know that not everybody is going to agree on everything.

My views on facebook aren't very kind. It stems from some really narcissistic people I know, a stalker and all the viruses I had to clean off of pc's. Once again, that's personal experience and not just regurgitating someone else's thoughts.

Also, my WS 3000 will be here sometime today….. Sometime.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. did you see the #1 project today with the built up OSB project? Made me think of you and the Wikersham Brothers particle board contest.

This guy definitely takes the prize.

Fine furniture from OSB, who would have thunk it.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpynubbers going swimming at Eddies Boil


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome, Charlie, I've been enjoying this group. Don't bring up politics though. Nobody else does.

Randy, what time does your mail come? I was cleaning in the shop the day I shipped that and came across the tees, so in they went. Enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's a frightening picture


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you.re right


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, did you say to talk about politics? You know I'm a die hard .. oh, wait a minute, you said NOT to bring up politics. Sorry.


----------



## KTMM

Millers falls miter box (in pieces) and a 5" miter saw. Anybody want them PM me.

I was going to refurb the miter box, but I haven't had the time, and I got a Japanese miter box that works for what I want.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas pm sent


----------



## KTMM

Pm and text message sent back…


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## GaryC

Shameless. Where ya been?


----------



## DamnYankee

Been stalking, but not much to say. Been too busy to do much woodworking. I don't really consider making corn holes woodworking. There's more painting involved than sawdust. I will soon be working on another shadow box. Turns out one of my former, now retired bosses, has a bar FULL of sawmilled oak (white, red and black) along with some walnut. And I can have, or get REAL CHEAP, all I need. If its for my personal use or for shadow boxes its free. If its for something I intend to sell, its cheap, more like a token price.


----------



## GaryC

What a deal. You must be living right. I'd be all over that deal. No one around here does such. For some reason, even when they want to sell something, it's premium price


----------



## CharlieM1958

Gary: Thanks a lot. Now I have to go straight home and gouge my eyes out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You're right!

My apologies, to everyone, for my lack of decorum!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease about….Miters









Blurry for a reason. Heheheheheheh









Trail fit stages. Might be a while….


----------



## bandit571

Besides, SOME of us do have to go to work, tonight. Quick supper, then head out for work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Today's logs. Maple and Elm.


----------



## GaryC

I Really hate to use this term but….. "Sorry Charlie"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thems some big logs Monte. Might be a little knotty.


----------



## mojapitt

Can anyone tell me what type of maple it is? Hard or soft?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Send me some boards & I'll let you know!!! ;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Charlie!* Can I call you "Chuck"? William lets me call him "Willy", Dave lets me call him "D-Money" and Randy lets me call him "what's-his-name". So if you're going to be part of the gang, you either have to get a tatoo, or let me call you "Chuck"... plus, you have to say the "oath"... plus, none of this is true, you don't have to do anything.

We should make up an "oath" though, like real clubs have. I'll come up with one…

Corian, eh? I did a show on that once. I made router plates with trivets made from Corian. People still email me to ask where I got it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I seriously just got an email from Youtube asking me if I remember my "first kiss". I swear I never got past first base with Youtube…


----------



## JL7

Nice score Monte. I have Silver Maples (soft maples) in my yard, and the bark is different. I'm voting Hard Maple….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do NOT let you call me willy.

I let you call me idiot, retard, and a myriad of other godawful names, but I do NOT let you call me willy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a lot of soft maple with a rainbow color like that. But the easiest way to tell if it's hard maple is to cut a strip, about an inch wide and an inch thick, maybe four feet long, take it over to your neighbor's house, and whack that useless teenager over there across the back of the legs until he turns that crap he calls music down to a respectable level and promises to stop parking his low-rider on the curb in front of your house.

That's how I test it, at least.


----------



## StumpyNubs

No "Willy", eh? Fine, but I have a lot of business cards I'll have to get changed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guess is also hard maple(sugar maple). Doesn't look like the silver maples that grew in my parents yard. Wait til the leaves come out and then you'll know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I won a Stanley #93 shoulder plane on Ebay then I realized I already have one. I'm screwed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
You have me confused….
I thought you called me "What's-her-name"???


----------



## StumpyNubs

No, Randy. I am giving up my theory. I saw that photo of your back you posted the other day. A chick would never wear those shoes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I could tell you what several ex girlfriends and one ex wife has called me,
But that kind of language could get me thrown off the site permenantly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dang double post


----------



## Gene01

No Willy?
Hmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just made this my profile picture. It's me and my son.


----------



## lightcs1776

Somehow William just doesn't seem like a Willy to me. Good thing he doesn't like it as I don't think I could call him that.

Speaking of planes, there are two on Craig's List in my area that I had to look into. I thought they were typos since one is $400 and the other is $1650. I figured one would have to be nuts to pay that much for a plane. After a little research, it appears $400 for a Stanley #11 1/2 floor plane is not unheard of and $1650 for a Stanley #9 cabinet makers block plane with hot dog handle is also within someone's idea of a reasonable price. Wow!


----------



## lightcs1776

Fantastic pic, Bill. Nothing like a little fishing time with your boy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Cute kid. Are you wearing pink trimmed socks. Just asking, I'm down with it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It's good of you to show us….
You good side!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Them logs look pretty hard. Try dropping one and see if it bounces…..

Bill, Are you sure that is you cuz it looks like Randy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't own pink socks, so that must be an illusion caused by the red on my shoes. That's funny though.

I wanted you guys to know what I look like in case you see me somewhere you can recognize me.

I have been called willy before. I was named after my great uncle who they called willy. Not surprisingly also billy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Never trust tools.

I messed up the first piece of Corian. 
The cut from the Incra sled was not square. 
So I set it with my Osbourne because it is never wrong. 
Made anther cut. 
Worse than the first. 
Pulled out my precision tools and made sure blade was square to the miter slot. 
It was after I messed up, made it worse and then reset it. 
Reset the Incra with the Osbourne because my Osbourne had never been wrong. 
Checked it again and it was still off. 
Took a coffee break to think about it.

Came back and decided that, just for chuckles, I'd check my Osbourne. 
I knew it would be fine because it has never been off square.

I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it with my own eyes. 
My Osbourne is off square.

I think I may have hit is wrong while doing all this rearranging. 
I pulled out the manual and there is a way to adjust it. 
I think I've had one too many drinks to worry about it tonight though. 
Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill. 
Funny story. 
Most here have heard it, but oh well, it won't make their ears bleed.

My name is William D. 
I have a son named William D. II. 
I also have a son named William C. 
As a child I was called billy by family. A lot of the family still calls me that. 
I have a son named billy. 
Got all that?

You say William or billy in my house you have several people looking at you.

.

I don't like being called willy because that is what my youngins used to call their …....(certain part of the male anatomy)


----------



## gfadvm

Way too many posts since this morning but I read em all.

Charlie, Welcome to the dark side! And I'll wager that you have a recipe for beaver/nutria!

Matt, Yep, Glock 9 at point blank range !I snared him and he was up close and personal when I pulled him out of his den!

Monte, I didn't know that hard maple grew in your area so I'm voting for soft.


----------



## lightcs1776

I never knew there was such a thing as soft maple, so I'd just flip a coin.

William, a couple more drinks and maybe the Osborne will seem straight again.

The 15 YO is playing in the school band tonight. He cleans up well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, my dad is William Joseph, I'm William Joseph and my eldest son is Liam Joseph, which is just Irish for Bill. Growing up my dad worked for a man named Bill Williams.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I googled maples of SD and came up with silver and sugar. There was even something about making syrup in SD.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You can't believe everything you read on the internet….
REAL maple syrup is from VERMONT!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I know that there is silver maple in this area. If I could see the leaves I would stand some chance at telling the difference. No leaves on this piece. This time of year i get lots of calls from the tree services when they remove trees. I try to take them all. My theory has always been "you can never have too much wood".


----------



## gfadvm

Silver maple is soft maple. Sugar maple (which I didn't know grew in SD) is hard maple. But you probably knew that already!


----------



## Doe

Monte, great idea about France. Especially since you Americans didn't take him after you lost the hockey game. That's from a very old post that I'm not going to look for.

Jeff, I keep my moose recipe right next to the squirrel recipe in the old version of the Joy of Cooking (the interesting edition with gross recipes). Actually, I have no clue what moose is like, or venison, or boar. I just know the grocery store meats. Oh, I had gator once; it tasted like flavorless rubber. I do have a moose joke but I can't think of any way to word it for public consumption.

Matt, don't worryl, I was just being a smart a$$. I don't go into FB at all; it scares me. And you must admit that Stumpy says a lot worse and a lot more often and, come to think of it, quite recently. We just won't get into the twits . . .

Gene, of course dovetails to protect the beer!

Bill, I hope your wife gets to feeling better soon. You'll get a lot of sympathy here whenever you need it.

Monte, who's Cricket? Sounds like a good computer bug.

Andy, eeeeew. I like beavers, we've even got them on our nickels. Actually, I do know that they are a nuisance. There's some guy who's job is to relocate beavers around the nation's capital. Nice work if you can get it. Please feel free to dispatch the Canada geese as they go by. They were almost a endangered species about 30 years ago and now they're taking over. We used to take one of our dogs to a pond down the street but had to stop because there were so many geese that the water stunk real bad. Have you ever had to wait 5 minutes for a goose family to cross the street? There were about 15 of them, 4 adults and a huge bunch of babies. No fun on your way to work.

Charlie! How have you been? I wondered where you were because you haven't posted a project in a long time.

Gary, that's worse than the dead beaver. I'm going to have nightmares.

Bill, what were the parents thinking? I always hated having an unusual name but at least my parents thought about it.

Randy, bah! Real maple syrup is from Quebec, tabernac'

Monte, words to live by. Are you bringing the party favors to Eddie's?

So many posts, so little time. Rats, I forgot to do my puzzle. G'night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, my kids like squirrel. You'll have to give up a copy of your recipe. The two oldest boys are especially favorable to squirrel hunting.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket is the new owners person in charge of managing the site. She is why the coffee lounge is becoming a better place to read. Many of the "haters" hate her.


----------



## lightcs1776

That shows she is doing good work, Monte.


----------



## GaryC

Dang… I just got an email from Amazon that said the WS3000 will be here tomorrow. That's fast


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill. 
I have an uncle named William Joseph. 
That's where the William part of my name come from. 
Everyone knew him as frenchy. 
Sure there's no French blood in your family?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm back at the shop. 
Felt better after lying down a bit then getting some food in my belly.


----------



## superdav721

Hello friends.
I want to post this for all you guys that have served our country.
My 89 year old uncle will be buried tomorrow. He pasted from cancer and was in a hospice.
The wake was wonderful. No tears cause he is in a better place. Its a good thing. He was married over 50 years.
Now after you read his obit. I want you to guess what type of haircut I got all my life.
God speed Uncle Max you are in a better place and it is a happy day.
~
~
Max Edwin Harrison

Jackson

Max Edwin Harrison, 89, died Tuesday, March 25, 2014 at Hospice Ministries. A funeral service will be held at 2:00 P.M. Friday, March 28, 2014 at Sebrell Funeral Home with burial following in Rosemont Memorial Gardens. Visitation will be held from 6:00 PM to 8:00 PM Thursday and 12 Noon Friday at the funeral home. Mr. Harrison was born on June 2, 1924 in Florence, the son of the late William B. Harrison and Lucy Shack Harrison. A graduate of Terry High School, he entered the U.S. Navy in 1943. A World War II veteran, he served in the Asiatic Pacific Theatre of Operations. Honorably discharged in 1946, Mr. Harrison moved to Clarksdale to assist his brother, Milton with his trucking business. He joined the U.S. Army in 1949 and served until 1952 when he joined the U.S. Air Force. He began his Air Force career stationed at Keesler Air Force Base in Biloxi. On January 1, 1953, he married the former Alice Voncile Barlow. While serving his country in the Air Force, he was stationed in Eielson AFB in Fairbanks, AK; Barksdale AFB in Bossier City, LA and Westover AFB in Springfield, Mass where he retired after 20 years of service to his country in 3 different military branches. After returning home, he graduated from barber school at Hinds Community College. Mr. Harrison worked for 20 years as barber, owning and operating his own barber shop on Terry Road. He served as a mission leader at Way of Grace Baptist Church, which started under the ministry of L.R. Shelton, Sr, of the First Baptist Church of Algiers, New Orleans, LA. Mr. Harrison was an avid vegetable gardener, cherished spending time with his grandchildren and loved to read. Along with his parents, he is preceded in death by 2 sisters and 2 brothers. He will be remembered most as a beloved husband, a devoted father, a cherished grandfather and loving brother and friend. Survivors include: his wife Alice Voncile Harrison of Jackson; daughters, Barbara Lynn Moore (Steve) of Patterson, LA and Lucy McAdory (George) of Madison, MS; grandchildren, Dustin Ray Porter of Morgan City, LA and Taylor Harrison of Madison. He is also survived by brother, Ralph Harrison (Joy) of Picayune; sister, Mildred Lewis of Byram; and brother, Ted Harrison (Mary Alice) of Crystal Springs. -


----------



## DIYaholic

Crew cut….

Sounds like a very patriotic man. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, thanks for sharing your uncle's life with us. He clearly was an incredible man. Three branches of service … amazing.


----------



## JL7

Your uncle had quite an amazing resume Dave…....I bet you got some great stories….


----------



## gfadvm

Uncle Max sounds like a flattop haircut kind of guy to me. Tight on the sides!
He sounds like the kind of man who is becoming an endangered species (patriotic and married for 50 years).
Sorry for your family's loss Dave.


----------



## mojapitt

His patriotism surpasses anyone I have ever seen. Be proud Dave that you got to share his life.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, sorry for your loss. I'm sure your relationship with your uncle was special. I'm sure you'll miss him. I'm also sure he knew his future was secure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave, sorry for your loss, but during his life it seems people only gained. That was an impressive time period to have such a long military career. WW2 because it was necessary and then to reenlist later and be involved with the Korean War, and possibly the beginnings of Vietnam. Definitely a patriot.


----------



## superdav721

Yep crew cuts around the house. Only took 2 minutes.
Now for $2 you got a haircut, hot towel, shave and for a dollar more he would work the knots out of your back and shoulders.
The stories I got are working in the garden until I thought I was going to die.
Kids dont have a clue now.
It all comes from walmart.
Thanks folks. It was his time and my aunt can rest now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William Joseph is a good name, but my wife said there could not be three. I'm pretty far from French. German, Croatian and Ukrainian. You should see some of the pictures of my Ukrainian family in their traditional dancing garb from back in the 30's.

Doe, did you take notes. That was an impressive amount of responses. She's feeling pretty good now, just waiting to see if it lasts. Thanks.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like the angels are singing the Hallelujah Chorus Dave. A life of service an faithfulness is certainly cause to celebrate.

Did a little puttering with the tenon jig. Blunted all the sharp edges with a 1/8" round over bit and mounted a UHMW wear strip on the bottom with double sided tape and 3 screws. I trimmed the plastic flush with a block plane, making nice curly white shavings.










Band of Brothers and a 7 & 7 for me nightcap.

That's all she wrote folks.


----------



## JL7

Randy - I was looking at your ZCI blog again…....looks like you used Oak? My current one is 3/4" Oak but it bowing just a bit. Thinking about using Baltic Birch…...anybody see any reason that wouldn't work?

Have to steal a few ideas Randy - like that cool little locking tab at the back…...any issues with that?

Edit - I see you used birch ply…..missed that the first time…...


----------



## HerbC

Jeez, I turn my back for a few days and come back to over a thousand posts…

Sandra, my thoughts and prayers for your (husband's) family.

Bowls, bowels, lathes, POLITICS, perogies (sp), planes and God knows what else.

Firefighteronside, hate to hear about your fellow smokeaters who lost their lives on duty.

Dave, your uncle was a great man. We are richer for having had him and feel poorer now that he's gone. Keep his memory alive and honor him.

Monty, Charlie, welcome. (Hmmm, they'll let anybody in here. Course I'm evidence of that too…)

Herb


----------



## HerbC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Herb, that's a pretty good summation for 1000 posts, but you forgot beavers.


----------



## HerbC

Bill,

I didn't forget beavers, I was just trying to keep this area out of the porno zone.

Herb


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed, so goodnight all. Herb, the spalted sycamore looks pretty cool.

Y'all stay safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No issues with the cool little locking tab at the back….
I did get lucky, in that I sanded the "bevel" enough to give a good fit.
If too tight, just sand down the hardboard "tab"....
If too loose, just use some of that "Minnesota Mining Manufacturing" adhesive backed paper as a high tech shim!!!


----------



## HerbC

Chris,

Thanks for the compliment on the sycamore.

G'nite.

Herb


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry for your loss Dave. 
And I'll bet you got the same things I got from uncle J.C. 
Early to bed and early to rise because there was work to be done. 
Crew cuts because you didn't have time to be primping in the mirror, there was work to be done. 
Eat quick son, there's work to be done. 
Hurry up with that work you're doing over there son, because over here,........
There's work to be done.

Jeff, I always make my ZCIs with birch ply. 
It doesn't now or warp. 
I have given up on using oak around the shop. 
It always bows as warps. 
I've had pieces of oak lay flat for what seems like forever. 
Then one day, for no reason I can find, it'll warp and bow.

Bill, my uncle frenchy ( William joseph) was a hobo. 
He'd come to town once or twice a year and say he was settling down and find him a good woman. 
A week or two later though he'd hear that train whistle and couldn't resist. 
He'd be gone again traveling the country. 
I was told once that he'd been that way ever since coming home from WWII. 
He could tell you exactly what train to hop on each city at what time and direction to get to anywhere in the continental US. 
Then one year we didn't see hide nor hair of him, till we got a call from a sherriff out in Montana. 
He'd tracked down his family from his VA card in his wallet. 
He said that he just wanted to make sure he got a proper burial. 
He's buried in the military cemetery here in town. 
I did not find out until his funeral the reason for his hobo ways. 
Some of his fellow veterans told us after all those years about what had happened to him over there. 
It's something I don't want to get into, but let's just say we finally understood why he never did settle down.


----------



## DIYaholic

We may get a winter mix or some freezing rain in the early am….
Then changing over to all rain….
I hope it is just all rain!!!

I'll need to put my pillow to use….
So I can wake up semi-rested!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Monte, so she *is *a good computer bug.

Dave, I'm sorry for your loss but happy that he's at peace. He was a great man.

Bill, some times I think I should take notes when there are so many posts. I was home early yesterday because the roofer guy came to see the damage. Yep, we need new roof; I hope it doesn't leak because of the rain we're getting today. Speaking of notes, what's your wife's name?

Second coffee coming up, and I'll do yesterday's extreme Sudoku. Then read more about planes; there's a sale on old tools Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's snowing here now

Doe, I love doing Suduko

morning all


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Monte

man there were a lot of post

Dave sorry to hear , he was a true patriot


----------



## mojapitt

The folks have been talkative lately


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning early risers,

A very lite dusting of snow has fallen….
Nothing coming from the sky, as of now.

A wintery mix & rain will be here soon….
I need coffee, as I wait to see if a salting run is called for!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man called….
Time to go lay down some salt.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

COFFEE COFFEE

Mornin Randy back to the salt mine stay safe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William i hope it wasnt me that mess up your saw , if i did sorry please let me come back and visit :0


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang Beavers


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas it not nothing but a thing and no more than a thought ,
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/IrNTsKg4z64?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe im not sure what Sudoku is but it sounds like Japaneses and probable goes good with noodles 

has any body heard from 74


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, it wasn't you. 
Actually, fellow woodworkers aren't the problem. 
We have enough know how generally to know what to do and what not to do around our tools. 
I have another problem though. 
I have a few friends that come around doing mechanic work in front of my shop. 
They like doing it there because of my mechanical knowledge. If they run intk problems I know how to get them out of it. 
I don't mind them doing this. 
The problem I have is it is hard to get them to understand that, even though I have a lot of mechanical knowledge, my shop is first and foremost a WOOD shop. 
Everytime these friends do this I am constantly reminding them to not lean on the tools so much and that grease and oil is not supposed to even come into the back of my shop.


----------



## GaryC

Hey….. Got one eye open. Lousy night for sleep.
Doe, any more on the pen?
WS3000 will be here today.
Gotta get another cup


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave, sorry about your Uncle. I didn't know him, but he sounds like a good guy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary your going to like the 3000 ,


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you give us all a good reminder. I'm hard on lazy folks, and have no respect for those who refuse to work when they are capable. But there are some who worked hard to protect us and it has taken its toll. There are also some who worked hard and, by no fault of their own, have health issues and can't do it any more. Sounds like the sacrifice your uncle gave cost far more than the years at war. Someone to be very proud of.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, sodoku is a number puzzle. 
I can't do them. 
I love word games and crossword puzzles, so I thought they'd be right up my alley, until I worked a couple. 
I'll stick to words instead of numbers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, the funny thing is, uncle frenchy was a very hard worker. 
He used to say, I'm a hobo. When I get to town, the first thing I do is look for some work to buy my booze and women. I am not a bum. I will never stand on the street and beg for it.

Another interesting story.

My grandfather was a painter for what was then Illinois Central Railroad. 
It's interesting how he got to be so, but that's another story for another time. 
Anyway, painted box cars, buildings, bridges and anything else needing a fresh coat of paint.

Note to self. 
Helping him so much as a kid may be why I hate paint.

Anyway, years ago it was depressing to me wen they brought in some fancy spray rig to paint the old Mississippi River Bridge at Vicksburg. 
You see, my uncle frenchy always worked with grandpa when in town. 
The local rail dogs knew him and didn't mind paying him out of their pockets for him to work. 
The last time the old bridge was painted with rollers and brushes, it was done by my grandfather and uncle frenchy.

To get an idea what an undertaking that is, we're talking from the top to bottom (even the underside) of a bridge wife enough for two lane traffic and a rail line and just under two miles long.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin Chris and stumpy and Gary

Chris war leaves many more scares than just on the body have friend s that got back from nam and to this day want talk about it and i respect their wishes ,

William that leaves me out of those puzzels ,i do the crosswords and hardly ever get it all


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I started remembering the last time I drove across that old bridge. 
The old bridge was closed down years ago due to shifting pylons in the river. 
Now all automobile traffic takes the four lane I-20 bridge. 
Trains have always continued to cross there though because it's the only way for them to cross the river at vicksburg. 
The last time I crossed that bridge was the day we took grandpa back home to Louisiana in the back of a hearse.

That day though, it was like a dream. 
As we drove grandpa over that bridge, I don't know if it was a coincidence, but about midways across the bridge they were working on replacing cross ties. 
As the hearse got near, every worker on that line that day stopped, took of their hats, an stood still as about a two hundred car funeral procession passed.

.

Grandpa was in the marines. 
Uncle frenchy was in the navy. 
Uncle JC (the man who raised me) was in the army and navy.
You have to understand I am a third generation American. 
In our family, it was expected that at 18, a man went and at least done four years of his duty for his country. 
We were taught that we owed out country that much for the opportunities out family was given that we'd have never had in France.

All through school, my plan was always to make a career in the military like my uncle JC did. 
Unfortunately, times change. 
By the time I signed up they were turning people away for any reason they could find it seemed. 
They failed me on the physicals because I am colorblind and deaf in my right ear. 
It shattered my world at the time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm going to get off of here fellas. 
I've gotten in the story telling mood. 
I don't want to kill anyone today from boredom.

Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## lightcs1776

I understand, Eddie. I have an Uncle that was in Vietnam and a grandfather, is has passed, in WWII. Some things don't need to be rehashed. I'm always impressed just knowing they did what was necessary to do their jobs. I also think our society is loosing the value of hard, honest work. I see it in my own kids at times, even though they have seen me work 7 day work weeks just to barely get the bills paid. They want to start where I am now, even though it took me many years to get to this point.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Dave, So sorry for your loss. He sounds like a very good man. The passing of men like your uncle is a loss to us all.

William, I'm with you about number puzzles…..and painting, too. And, our thoughts about real work are in tune, also.
My paternal grand parents had six kids, the one uncle that stayed on the farm had seven. My wife was one of nine and her brother had eleven. All of those families were farmers as well as holding other jobs. All the fathers, at one time or another, said that the reason for having large families was that there was always a lot of work to do. Being an only child until I was 14, every summer and most weekends, I was indentured to either my uncle or my grand dad, depending on which needed the help. My wife had similar experiences, but was generally relegated to "Women's work"....like butchering and processing dozens of chickens, gardening five acres, and washing and cooking for a family of eleven. Her SIL, the one who bore eleven kids, just had both knees replaced and, at 70, is still working as the head custodian for the local school district. 
Both the wife and I feel that we had a wonderful childhood and are amazed that, what we took for normal life, is considered abuse by some, today. Still, we left the farming life with few regrets, but with many good life lessons.


----------



## bandit571

had to take the other half to a Funeral Home yesterday. Since I no longer "do" funeral homes, I went up the street on a Rust Scout Expidition….First store I can to, just off the square with the statue of a Civil War Calvaryman, was something to behold! Eight tiny rooms, each stuffed full of treasures! Even the hallways were full of stuff..

Kept looking into all these rooms, until, WOW! Old rusty and not so rusty TOOLS! Iron planes, wood bodied molding plane, braces, wrenches by the boxload. The fellow that has this room is doing daily sales of this stuff. And to think, I only had a Fiver on me….....

Been told i have to work a third night. Told one fellow at work last night…"It aught to be illegal, to have this much fun…..SOBER!" Atleast it will make up for the day I had to call off on. A fellow on another shift is "burning up Vacation Days, and getting all set to retire next month. So…...A little extra$$


----------



## bandit571

Bout time for an afterwork NAP, have to go to work tonight, after all…..


----------



## Gene01

Leaving for Phoenix in a few.
Catch y'all Monday….Sunday, If I'm lucky.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene have a safe trip ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Have fun, Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, great story. My namesake, William(also called Willie or the redhead) was similar to that after WWII. He was in the navy during the war and then after the war was a merchant marine for I don't know how long. As a kid he would occasionally show up at my house and bring a bike or something, but mostly he was off on a ship somewhere in the world. We have Christmas ornaments made from styrofoam cups that he sunk to the bottom of the Marianas Trench. I guess he was on some sort of expedition ship. Those cups which I guess had been about 5" tall were shrunk down to a little larger than a thimble from the pressure. He wrote on them before they were shrunk with where they were at the time. When he retired he lived in Florida. Finally when his health got bad, he moved back to MO where he lived with my dad's cousin. He was a first generation american.

My grandpa, a first generation american, was drafted into the army during the war. He first went to Italy and then Normandy where not long after, he was captured and sent to a camp in Germany. He was there for several years before liberation. My dad was only like 6 months old when he went to war.

Dad joined the Air Force prior to the Vietnam War, and served until I believe 1968. His cousin that I mentioned earlier had been in the fifth Marines. Growing up he was crazy "uncle Mike". As I sit here in my wife's office, there's a chance that he'll drive down the street past my window in his Jeep that is army green with bullet hole stickers and mortar rounds all over the front. Surprisingly though after Vietnam he went to school and got a masters degree in animal science. What's not surprising is that he also was a gun dealer and his company was Armageddon Enterprises.

I thought I would join the Air Force and even tried to get in the academy, but thats not easy to do. What my dad really wanted though was for me to go to college and get my degree which I did, in business. Then I went to work for the fire department. Even though are traditions in families of military service, it is not always the case that a father wants his child to follow in his footsteps, at least the military ones. My dad is a retired fire chief.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, my wife's name is Cynthia, but goes by Cindy.

I used to do Sudoku and crossword puzzles. I lost interest in the sudoku and now the only thing I do with crossword puzzles is help my dad when he calls and needs help with his.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Stumpy: Call me anything but late for dinner.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy-Happy Fri-eye-day.
Happy-Happy Fri-eye-day.
Happy-Happy Fri-eye-day.
Haaaaaaaappy-happy-Fri-eye-day.

(sung to the tune of the William Tell Overture, aka. the Lone Ranger theme song)

I guess this is Story Telling Friday. I like reading them….. as it kinds restores my hope that there are some people out there who still have values, work hard to make their way in the world, and take care of their families.

Finally caught up at work, after being short handed last week…. 
and my silly "Long Range Plan" was approved. So now we can go back to "business as usual" ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy: You can call me anything, but out of coffee :^o

Cross-word puzzles? ack! boring…

Sudoku… eh… I can do them, but the large ones take way to long…

We're looking to get a rubix cube for the kids…. inspired by an dark motivation to torment them forever.


----------



## HerbC

Lots of great stories. The sacrifices of those who served in the military during the many wars and conflicts of the last 100 years are inspiring. I did a career in the US Navy. To be honest, I joined to avoid being drafted into the Army during Vietnam. But I found the service to be rewarding in ways I had not anticipated and wound up spending twenty years on active duty without seeing a shot fired in anger. On the other hand, my Dad was in the Navy during WWII in the Pacific. He managed to survive the sinking of two ships and then spent the last year and a half at the Supply Center in Christ Church, New Zealand.

Matt, reading your Happy song post, I was reminded of Ren and Stimpy (my oldest granddaughter used to love them and some of the routines are seared in my memory, much like John Kerry's memories of serving in Vietnam and Camboidia) and thought you were quoting one of their songs…

My brother had a Rubix Cube. I pulled some of the stickers off and moved them around. Hmmmm, wonder why he's still mad with me?

Gene, be careful traveling and have a great trip.

Sandra, know you must be tied up with your family's situation. Thoughts and prayers for you and all you love. Please let us know if we can do anything to help.

Herb


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mat, you'll always be "Maniac" to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember those safety rules I follow with a chainsaw. I didn't always follow them. The saw wasn't actually running while my son was out there with his toy.


----------



## mojapitt

When hoarding goes to far.

http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/search-debris-martel-body-man-missing-252758041.html


----------



## HerbC

Stumpy,

That's alright, I heard there was a shortage of "t"s on the Internet, so you can just call him Maniac, you don't have to call him Matt since that will use up more of those rare small t letters…

Charlie, down here where I live, it's supper, not dinner. Of course if you go to a diner to get supper, you might call it dinner…

Herb


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see hoarding conditions pretty often. We go to places where there is only a path about 16" wide from the front door thru the house. I have seen one where the pt. lived on the recliner. You couldn't get to the bedroom. There was a path from the chair to the tv just wide enough so you could watch it. It is really weird and pretty disgusting usually, though sometimes they are very clean, but full of stuff. No raccoons or dogs ever.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. the updated news is that the fire in Bean Town was caused by a meth lab in the basement of the building :^( That's just soooooooo wrong.

I'm well acquainted with a guy who's a hoarder as you describe. He's got rooms with magazines stacked to the ceiling, and he seems to know each and every individual item in the house (not so sure about the barn). He had his porch and drive piled up as well, and the neighbors complained so much that the town said he had an unlicensed junk yard and ordered him to remove all the stuff in the drive and yard. Finally, his wife moved out (didn't divorce him) as she just couldn't live with it any more and felt the house was terribly unsafe. It really is a mental illness, and in this guys case, it's probably related to his upbringing in object poverty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hadn't heard that, but not surprised.


----------



## firefighterontheside

People get on meth and then all concern for family, friends, other people goes out the window. No concern for other people that might live in the building or the people that may have to come to their rescue.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, 5 hours to find the body in his house! I can't even imagine.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn, Ok, after-work nap is over, time to check in, clean up, and get ready to go back to the paying job again tonight.

Was a time when "FRIDAY!!" actually meant something…....


----------



## mojapitt

My brother does estate sales in Dallas. He has done a few for hoarders. Absolutely hates it. Although, if they are a collector of something besides garbage, then it's a little different. His second largest sale ever was a hoarder. Lady appeared poor. After the trash was cleaned out, there was about $300,000 in collectibles hidden in the garbage.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I finished the Corian tops and I love it. 
It looks nice and, after some adjusting, is dead flat all the way across.


----------



## mojapitt

It does look nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very nice. Makes me want to do something like that instead of the stamped metal wings I have. I see the holes I assume to lift up the pieces. What's under the left side, storage?


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks good from here William!

Now that the conversion is done…
Watchya gonna build???


----------



## ssnvet

William….. forget woodworking projects, I want to know what you're going to cook for us on it :^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes bill. 
The left side is just storage for various table saw accessories.


----------



## DIYaholic

The good news is that we didn't get as much rain today, as they predicted.
However….
It seems that Old Man Winter & Mother Nature are at it once again….
Forecast calls for 5" to 10" of snow, Saturday night thru Sunday morning!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking work, William. Hope your feeling good enough to make some sawdust.

I like the left hand storage. I think I just might try moving the second wing to the right on mine and putting the router table inits place.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As for what to build, I have no idea. 
I am thinking seriously about a work bench. 
I like my version of a bench, an old kitchen table with particle board screwed down onto it, because I don't worry about beating, cutting, drilling, painting, or whatever. If I screw it up enough, I just screw down more particle board. 
And I will keep that table too for just such abuse. 
However, I am thinking about a proper work bench. 
I've admired others from afar. 
I've even helped a few people with certain aspects of building theirs,
But I've never built one for myself.

I liked the one stumpy built a while back. 
I am thinking seriously of using that design but adapting it to use material I already have.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First though, I'm figuring if I have enough Corian to build a spilt style router fence to fit into the existing Incra fence.


----------



## DIYaholic

When I returned home, from the post office….
There was another parcel, that I nearly tripped over!!!

'Twas from the snow covered state of Minnesota.
Compliments of non other than "The Cutting Board Master" himself!!!










I don't know if I'm more excited for the Inca fence….
Or the "dunnage" protecting the fence!!!









The top piece is Lace wood
Followed by Yellow Heart
Then Waterfall Bubinga & Walnut
There is also a length of Purple Heart

Jeff will need to confirm the reclaimed maple gym floor!!!

There was also one VERY special and valuable piece of lumber….









So, to Jeff….
All I can say is….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Perfect, William, I'll be doing that.


----------



## DIYaholic

The reason for the trip to the post office….
Was to send off the repayment of my debt, for my recent acquisitions!!!
Well, that was part of the debt settlement.
Never let it be said that Jeff is a bad negotiator….
For he haggled and horse traded a hefty sum from me!!!

~

~

~

~

~









William,
Jeff required that I "expose myself" in public!!!
Jeff & I hope that this is an adequate consolation prize!!!

Now this does not totally repay my debt to Jeff, but it is a start.
Now I have to build my router table and put the fence to good, err great use!!!

I really do have a lot of work ahead of me!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Randy. Looks like some cool turning projects in your future, or perhaps some cool accent pieces. Funny though, your head isn't as round as I imagined.


----------



## JL7

Randy - good to hear the that everything arrived, except for the ultra rare Gaboon Ebony and the Snakewood?? Weird….

I hope you know those were SUPPOSED to be in there as well!

Yes - it is a new rule here that any package shipped MUST contain the stinky socks Maple gym floor…..that piece happens to be Birds Eye…..had to dig through the smelly stack to find it…..

Thanks for living up to your end of the bargain…...as Chris said, I was expecting a little more roundness…..maybe Stumpy can fix it so the pictures match!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, I'm pretty sure the picture I posted was me and not Randy.


----------



## JL7

Some cool stories on here today folks….......good reading…..except for the meth lab story and some of the hoarding stuff…....

I'm still a wood hoarder…....no hope for a fix there….

Nice job on the Corian William…..and the router fence is a great idea…....of course the workbench build is also exciting…..I think Dave is suppose to be doing a workbench build also…...maybe a Mississippi workbench showdown!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
How was the Corian to work with?
Does it chip or anything?
What tools/machines did you use?
Are carbide cutting tools recommended?

Any insight would be appreciated!

I like the idea of a Mississippi workbench showdown!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff and Randy that was just too cool 
you look just like my cousin in Baton Rouge


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I feel bad for your cousin!!!

Who would he look like if he were in Florida???


----------



## DamnYankee

Hack. Hack. Hack….sneeze….sniff…snort…hack…hack


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
Don't sneeze on your keyboard….
I don't want my 'putter to catch a virus!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff….. That was magnificent…. The inspiration of gratitude has won the day.


----------



## JL7

I didn't get around to the ZCI project today…..another old friend stopped by, so not much shop time…..but did manage to get some stuff done this morning…...

I picked up this plexiglass lathe hood at the used tool store for a few bucks and built a bracket…...need to test it out yet, but I think it will work. It's mostly for sanding, which is obnoxious in the basement without any dust collection.



















And since the other TS is gone, was pushing things around trying to find a working layout…..my shop isn't square, or even close, but here is a clockwise rotation from the four corners of the main area…..it's still a mess but hoping this will cheer Sandra up…..we know how she likes the shop photos…...





































Eddie and Matt…......Thanks…


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I now know how I am going to help Sherry with her lathe tool storage. A rack like you have by your lathe will do perfectly.

Love the shop pics. I've got 11' 11" x 12' of usable space, so each picture gets examined for ideas I can apply to my little space.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Chris…..glad you got some ideas…....that's what it's all about…...

Gotta run to a birthday party…....BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, the Corian was easy to work with. 
It cuts, sands and drills with easy. 
I only seen two drawbacks to working with it. 
1. It creates a mess, especially when drilling larger holes with a forstner bit. 
2. While cutting, it stinks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff's in the hood, err has a hood….
A dust hood that is!!!
I like that, I need to extend DC to my lathe and get me one of those!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Now that you've seen Randy's pic…..Was it worth it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks William!
I hope you liked the "selfie"!!!


----------



## JL7

Seriously…..I gotta go!

Andy - I did it for William and the rest of ya!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
How could you even ask that question….
Isn't it obvious, that I'm a perfect male specimen!!!
Of course it was worth it!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'm thinking I could make a hood like that, although maybe not as fashionable.

I'm waiting on HF to lower their DC to $179, then I'll pull the trigger on it.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, We all appreciate your sacrifice for the good of the thread!

Randy, The male part, I'll agree with!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Not that I have worked with plexi….
But I don't think it would be all that difficult to fabricate something like that.
It really is just a box, with a dust port and some sort of bracket/attachment design.
Easy peazy…...
I should have one done, sometime next century!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Ya haves ta agree with the male part….
The picture don't lie!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm waiting til I add on a walk in closet to my shop to put a DC in. Jeff that looks like a good place to spend some time with the wood. Why is everyone only interested in seeing Randy? Now that we've seen him, what will we have to look forward to. Who's next?


----------



## ssnvet

I guess this means goodbye to Brandi :^(


----------



## lightcs1776

We all have to say goodbye some time, Matt. But now you can say hello to Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Brandi???
I prefer cognac!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff, you certainly have a lot of capability packed into a relatively small space.

I just surfed part of your blog… What did you ever decide to do with the Rosewood?

And where do you get you 80/20?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, How about a small lean to on the outside of your shop for the DC and compressor?
Quieter and any dust that escapes the bag/filter will be outside the shop.

Just an idea.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff how you know that's Randy  ?Probable is ,most those diving guys are thin ,Randy seems to be honest fellow 
but he may have sent you a picture of his cousin and got a lot of really nice wood and fence


----------



## superdav721

You guys are nuts!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill if you put it out side get a remote. it make a lot it a quieter and lot less dust ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave we aint nuts ,just a little ,did you see Randy


----------



## GaryC

I thought that was a given….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sandra pray all is well ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary Randy has done exposed him self ,


----------



## lightcs1776

My kids have already confirmed I am nuts. However, compared to y'all, I'm down right sane.

Let's see … three weeks or so since I've checked Facebook, less than an hour since I've checked Stumpy's thread. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, if you mean he has shown a picture of himself, Yes, I have seen it. If that's not exactly what you mean…...uh


----------



## GaryC

Well, I feel inept. I worked oh that IBox today. Took the laptop out to the shop and watched the video as I set it up. Followed it - I thought - step by step. Made the first cut…won't fit. Fingers are too large for the cuts. Guess I'll work on it again tomorrow.

The WS3000 came in. Didn't get the chance to set it up. Not sure I want to try. May need to get one of the grandsons over here to help me understand the instructions. poo


----------



## superdav721

Eddie I saw.
Running image through the NSA, FBI and INTERPOL now.
We will see if we get any hits.


----------



## superdav721

I got a hit!
It is an old one but a solid hit.


----------



## DIYaholic

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
You can send the Inbox to me….
I'll set it up for you!!!
Yaha-ha-ha-ha (using my best sinister, evil genius laugh!!!)


----------



## GaryC

Randy, let me take some time to think this over….NO


----------



## superdav721

Randy as a baby.


----------



## DIYaholic

They downgraded our potential snowfall totals….
From 5" to 10"....
Down to 3" to 6"!!!

Should make late night Saturday/Sunday a little less of a hassle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two and a half hours later. I'm in a hotel before training for the weekend. Yeah, I thought about the lean to idea, but it get to it, I'd have to walk about 70 feet. My shop is attached to the back of my detached garage and there is no door to the outside other than going out the garage door and then around back on the outside. As far as the noise goes, I may put a door between main shop and the room. Also, I don't really want to lose too much conditioned air. I put a window AC in there last summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is what I'm thinking. There is an window that I can turn into the door opening. The end is the gable end so I can easily put a shed roof above the extension. I've drawn a couple short leaf pines that I refused to cut down to build my shop. The overhang of the roof is about 2" from the double trunk tree. We had a tornado/straight line wind about 8 years ago that took down so many of my large trees that I couldn't bear to take out another. We sold about about 20,000 board feet of logs for $20 per thousand just to get it cleaned up. Probably should have cut the tree down and made shop bigger, but I was also on a budget. Did the whole thing for about $1000 by getting all my material off of craigslist.


----------



## superdav721

Bill sounds like a plan


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That's not a very good picture of your shop….
*74* will be disappointed & will probably scold you!!!


----------



## GaryC

Wonder how Sandra and family are doing. It's been a long time


----------



## KTMM

Hope 74 and others are OK this evening. I wandered into the coffee lounge looking for some coffee. No luck. I did find some posts accusing "nubbers" being a closed and or isolated group. I found it humorous.

All other southern ljs hope you fare the weather well.


----------



## GaryC

Storm has moved on past us. Lots of rain and noise. Some wind.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! Took me awhile to read through all the posts, and I readily admit to skimming

Randy- good picture. Much better than the baseball head.
Hi Charlie.

My mil passed away on Wednesday morning- same age as Daves uncle- 89
We got there before she passed and were with her when she died. Not a bad way to go- fully independent up to her last day.
Busy times- she is from a fabulous community- 2 days of wake at the funeral home, funeral is tomorrow.
She was an occasional pia as a mil but a great lady


----------



## GaryC

Good to hear from you, Sandra. Hope your hubby is doing ok. 89 years is quite a life. Glad you're back


----------



## Momcanfixit

The church ladies swooped in today to prepare a huge spread of food for us between viewings. Very tight-knit supportive community.

Stumpy got censored, Doe got a plane. Andy used he Glock against a poor cute destructo-beast. Somebody ordered an I-box, but most importantly I missed Matt's rant!!!!'


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry to hear that she passed.
The good thing is that you and family were there.
I hope your family can take some comfort, in knowing she lead a full life.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, dang…..it was almost as good as yours


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gary- I was having LJ withdrawal but won't be on much for the next few days.
My husband is grateful that she didn't suffer etc…. But it's a big change.


----------



## GaryC

Think I'm going to bed. My best to whoever is still hanging around


----------



## DIYaholic

It was good to hear from you, Sandra….

I'm going to hit the hay….
Dream of sawdust and future tool acquisitions!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy. 
There's a lot of story telling and laughing, moreso than tears which is great.

Way past my bedtime. Long day tomorrow.
Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Take care Sandra….

Night Gary….


----------



## superdav721

Sandra when they reach that age is is a bit different than the passing of a young one.
They see it coming and prepare.
I am sorry for your family.
God be with her.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I hope all is well with your family. I think this deserves another "deep thoughts" posting.

to the rest, you're burning daylight, time to get going.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm going.

Now then, where am I supposed to be going???
Oh, I remember….
I'm going to the kitchen to get my coffee!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops….

Awake @ 5 stewing about situations at work… Best medicine is to get moving. Fire lit, animals tended, coffee hot…. off to bring in some wood.

Ice arena has open skating after lunch…. After last Saturday's ….uh-hum… over exhertion, I'm not sure if I dare.

Makes me hungry just to think about it….. PANCAKES sound good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Monte, you were up way too early for there to be any daylight.

Sandra, my thoughts and prayers are with you send your family, especially your husband.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's always nice to be able to say goodbye, even if they're not conscious. Makes us feel like it's not forever, but til we meet again. One of my best friends died a few months ago, and I happened to go see him a few days before he died. He didn't know I was there, but I did. Great I haven't cried since then. He was suffering from brain cancer for several years.

Time for coffee, waffles and maybe a banana.

Have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The shop drawing was the best I could do in a hotel, though I probably wouldn't have done much better at home, if I'm honest.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra … Prayers for the whole family. So happy to hear of the community support. Church ladies ROCK!


----------



## GaryC

Has anyone seen my coffee cup?


----------



## Doe

It's in the sink.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I found your coffee cup….
I won't ask, but somebody will!!!


----------



## GaryC

Doe must have used it. She knew it was in the sink


----------



## boxcarmarty

160


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Randy*, You need to confirm that is you by taking another while holding the sign that Jeff made…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the auction…..

BRB…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. And there was nothing cute about that giant water rat!


----------



## mojapitt

Winter storm warning for tomorrow night. 8-12 inches possible.


----------



## ssnvet

So the new Honey and Cinnamon Pancake mix gets the big thumbs up.

Real maple syrup and sausage patties help.

Off to the shop to putter


----------



## Doe

I'm catching up on youtube. What's a transitional plane? I'm sure I'll come across it eventually but thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
A transitional plane is a wood bodied plane, with a cast iron "insert" that holds the iron and chip breaker.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin

Matt Honey and Cinnamon Pancake mix got to try that and love maple what brand would that mix be


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 glad your back and sorry for your loss she may have been a PIB but know you still loved her and will miss her she had a long life and now resides in a far better place


----------



## superdav721

coffee stat!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dose it ever stop snowing up there ,

Marty gone to the auction he always get some good deals

Lucas think they may be right to a point on a closed and or isolated group thank goodness ,i read that too but lots of time i read and dont post just enjoying reading them at my skill level its not a lot i can help other with and see everyone on here all over the place on LJs


----------



## HerbC

Sandra, condolences to you and your husband's family in this time of loss. Good that your husband got the chance to say "Goodbye" even if she seem to be unconscious of his presence. My parents died in an auto accident when I was nineteen and we didn't get the chance to see them then, nor at the funeral because it was closed casket due to their injuries. So there's always been that sense of unreality about their loss. Good that you all have a great community to take you into its arms and heart at a moment like this.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morn in Dave coffe and cinnabun creamer i know i know but its good


----------



## Doe

Thanks Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, yeah snow. Sorry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' to declare at the auction. This was part 2 of last weeks auction. Everything today was out of the house, it looked like a Von Maur store exploded. There was fancy girlie stuff everywhere…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Back from taking my wife to the pistol range. She did great for her first time shooting. I better behave myself. And now I need to invest in a reloading setup as she really liked it. Good times.

Dave, it will stop snowing eventually, perhaps just in time for Fall. It is actually in the 40's here. Feels great.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, not to discourage you….I love reloading. But, you better look at the pricing of the equipment for reloading. It ain't cheap. Unless you get junk. Just do a little research online.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, great to hear you reload, and thanks for the comment. To be perfectly upfront, I really don't have a lot of choice. I can hardly get .22 rounds up here. There is a line at the counter when anyone even thinks a truck is coming in at the local gun store that might have them. They are also limiting customers to one box to spread the supply. 9MM is readily available, but at a minimum of $30 a box (50 rounds). All my boys will be shooting, one of whom is already looking at buying .22 and .270 in bulk. It will definitely pay for itself over the course of a year or two. It's either this, or I just don't shoot very often. I am a firm believer, though, that if I am going to own guns I need to be proficient with them.

I know I'm looking at a minimum of $400, and I'm actually figuring around $500 - $600 for a decent kit. I won't be getting cheap, as this will end up with thousands of rounds through it. Any opinions on Lyman vs Dillon vs RCBS? These are the three I am most interested in purchasing. The Dillon RL550b is about the right setup for me. The Lyman seems a little less expensive, but still well reviewed. Thanks.

Oh, and I could have Sherry turn a wood handle for whatever kit I get, just to make this post woodworking related - grin.

Edit: Gary, do you know if these kits allow for 12 or 20 ga reloading? I love upland hunting, so this would create additional value for me. Thanks!


----------



## gfadvm

.45 Colt ammo is $51 a box! Ridiculous! I need to send my hulls to Gary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ouch!! That is nuts, Andy. Winchester was something like $27 for a 20 round box, but those were home defense rounds.

The Dillon 550b is just under $400. I can do my own rounds at a savings of $25 a box. That means more time on the range, which makes using the guns safer, and then it will pay for itself in a year. It will also save me enough to purchase a .45 down the road.


----------



## bandit571

March is trying to go out like a LION today. Maybe 3-4" on the ground and very windy. 50s tomorrow, then a few days in the 60s…...

Night #3 coming up at work. fellow at work is burning off his vacation times, before he retires, and i guess i have to fill in for him….

may have to go back to that little shop on a corner, room#8 in it was FULL of old toys,er, tools!

Another store near here has a fan like display that takes up an entire walll, made up of just handsaws…..


----------



## lightcs1776

As long as it goes, Bandit, I'm OK with it. I'm tired of winter!


----------



## bandit571

Sending along tonight, special delivery to randy.

Breakfast Burrito ( home made) is done. Packing a lunch, and heading out to work tonight. Start time 2 work is 1858 hrs.

Maybe tomorrow, I can do a little work in the Dungeon Shop. Little messy in there, at the moment









My non-corded saw…


----------



## superdav721

Chris 70's and in the shop finally after being with my wife in town. 
Fixing to break out the new plane and put an edge on it.
we were under 17 tornado warnings last night.
Its that time of the year.


----------



## GaryC

OK…I'm going to tell ya again. www.gunbot.net They show you where the cheapest price is on every caliber and they update it every hour. I just looked at it yesterday and saw 9mm's and 40 cal's for 14.99 for a 50rd box. You need to check it out…..


----------



## GaryC

Andy, here's what's on there right now for your 45's

CCI Blazer Brass .45 Auto 230 grain FMJ RN 50 rounds 10 hours ago $0.45/rd [$22.32] in stock FMJ [Sportsman's Guide]


----------



## GaryC

Chris, here a bulk .22

Winchester 22lr 36 grain HP 555 rounds $0.17/rd [$94.00] in stock [Goose Island]


----------



## GaryC

KEEPING A SHARP MIND IN RETIREMENT










As we slowly move through our retirement years, we need to keep 
ourselves occupied with small projects…......Like this guy.

I know, I saw it right away too…. No safety glasses or hearing protection.

And I caught something else that is really important: he has no gloves on.

I might be up in age but I am still sharp as a tack.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's one scary picture, Gary! Funny though.

Thanks for the ammo info. NY doesn't allow on line orders, so it makes it tough.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
For the first time in 10 years….
I have health insurance….
Not really sure what I have….
But I have health insurance!!!!

Gimme that chainsaw!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I don't think you want that chainsaw unless you want to talk an octive higher


----------



## lightcs1776

All I can say is …. Ouch!! Oh, and we will start calling you Brandi again, if you grab that saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, That price was for 50 rounds.

Gary, .45 Auto I can find for a lot less but I need .45 Colt (about twice the size of a .45 auto). That's what the Judge chambers (as well as .410 shotgun shells).


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, I've read about that gun. Sounds like it is a great choice for protection. A bit high in the range cosy though.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, this is "Colt" I just got one, wasn't looking for anything special. Same site

"NEW" .45 Long Colt 200gr Speer Bonded Unicore Hollow Point 50pk $0.66/rd [$33.00] in stock Hunting [Georgia Arms]

I didn't know you were looking for the Judge. I assumed it was that Glock you had showing in that picture


----------



## lightcs1776

Want to share a couple pictures of my wife's first day at the range. She makes me proud


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy all,

My wife and girls are off to see the high school musical. I usually go, if it's a show that interests me. This year it's "Fame", so I got extensive shop time.

Chris, I reload 4 handgun caliber and 4 rifle calibers and have been at it for about 8 years. I highly recommend the book The ABCs of Reloading, as there is a lot to learn and mistakes can be lethal. The reloading forum over at Thehighroad.org is a great resource, with lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks. Stay within published loads and pay attention to what your doing and you'll have a ball. Your sons will love it as well.

With baseball season coming up, I thought I'd tip my bear can to Randy, as he's such a fan….










Of course, to me watching baseball is just a little more exciting than watching paint dry.


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW… Most women I've met are naturally good shots. No ego to get in their way and nothing to prove. They listen to and follow instructions and then pepper the bull's eye.

It's rather embarrassing.


----------



## lightcs1776

I am really surprised how many folks enjoy their guns, Matt. I agree, a good book on reloading is a must, and will be included in any purchase. I am also getting some great info on reloading from the guys at the range. It seems that woodworking, guns, and conservative ideals go together. It really amazes me how folks are willing to share their knowledge and passion for their hobbies, both here and at the range.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, if I'm going to get beat at the range, I'd rather get beat by my wife.


----------



## ssnvet

The two hobbies are similar in that you can spend a small fortune on equipment and supplies, and there're lots of people out there telling you ya gotta have this and ya gotta have that. I suggest being very realistic about how much you're going to actually shoot, and then set up shop accordingly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. Between Sherry, the kids, and myself, I don't expect to shoot more than 200 rounds a month, a bit more when it's closer to qualifying day at the unit or hunting season.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Good evening fellas how is everyone. And If Sandra is here, helloooooo ladies


----------



## DIYaholic

Greg,
Looks like you are getting a bit of rain….
Same storm here is promising snow!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Made a little progress on the tenon jig….




























I resized he plan to use 1" birch plywood and it's gong to be quite heavy


----------



## mojapitt

We hit 65 today. We're supposed to be low 50s tomorrow. Monday they're still saying heavy snow and upper 20s. I amrreally tired of this crap.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Yea it's supposed to be 3" of rain this weekend. If it was snow we'd be buried in 3'. It's a foot per inch of rain right?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice setup, Matt. Should make your work a bit easier.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to use my new band saw today got her tuned up and its a sweet saw cut thur 8 pieces of 3/4 inch ply and never even twitched . its a beast that was with a 1/4 blade, i think im in love shes sweet


----------



## lightcs1776

Raining and 39 here. Great weather, if your a duck that likes the cold.

Eddie, good for you. And I bet she never takes over the TV with sappy movies.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is a good straight shooter only gun i got just hope i never have to shoot it indoors ears will ring for a day ,got a lazer sight i cant see worth a crap but i can see the red dot


----------



## GaryC

Nice gun, Eddie. I like Glocks. What model is it?


----------



## DIYaholic

Local weather is about to air….
Gonna find out what it is I'm in for….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris I'm right there with you. It's only 41 here. Weather sucks 
Matt awesome Tenoning jig. Where'd you get that design?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont know Gary its a 45 and told the guy at gun shopi want a good one told me it was a good one said most the cop use em ,then he took it apart right in front of me and put it back together in just a few minuets , they have a indoor firing range and he offered to let me sight it in or there gun smith would i let them sight it in and its right on the mark but its loud and you need ear protection i use my planer ear protection i think that was really what they were for to start with , had to wiat for a wek r so they found some charges on my record that were dropped and not taken off but its all streight now


----------



## GaryC

Well, Eddie, you got a good one, just like you asked for


----------



## ssnvet

Greg, the plan came out of this mag


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I need to build one of those too. Make sure I see the finished product. I ordered the part for my bs. Gonna take awhile to get it though.

I'm sure that guy normally wears chaps, ear muffs, safety glasses and gloves, but he just needed to make one cut and it wasn't worth it. I don't think I've ever done that. At least he's got a good saw though. The stupidest thing I ever did with a chainsaw was a few years ago after an ice storm. A friend asked me to cut some limbs. I needed a ladder to reach. So I'm standing on a step ladder(on ice) cutting above my head. The ladder slips out at the bottom, I fall on my back with the running saw. I managed to hang onto the saw with it still running as I was laying on the ground. Don't try this at home.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That is a lot better price than I can find locally. Thanks. I Glocked the beaver but would like to be able to afford to shoot my Judge enough to get comfortable with it (but not at $1 a round!)

eddie, That is a VERY nice Glock! My Glock is an older first generation that doesn't have the rail for the tac light or laser (not that I can afford either). My 9mm hurts my ears more than the .45 LC for some reason.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt that tendon jig looks like its about ready to tendon love to see it when you cut some ,got to do the same soon


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful pistol, Eddie. Hope you never have to use it for anything other than target shooting. I haven't used a Glock, but I've heard they are very reliable.

I will admit, I went low end on my 9MM. It's a S&W 9SVE (not to be confused with the 9SVD). It has good reviews and seems reliable, but I haven't put that many rounds down the barrel. It doesn't have the bells and whistles that others have, but it was highly recommended by my local gun store when I asked for a lower cost quality weapon.

By the way, I always wear hearing protection when shooting, indoors or out. I'd like to hear when I get old and completely gray. Only partially gray at this point.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

I like it a lot more than my setup Matt


----------



## GaryC

I have a couple of Sig's that are really nice guns. You really pay thru the nose for those boogers.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Ladders & chainsaws, and standing in the bucket of a loader are all things we know not to do but we just can't help ourselves! After all, we are MEN! Women would be smart enough not to do those things.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good stuff people….
I'm login' off and tuning out.

May need to awake at 2:00am or 3:00am….
Here's to hoping for all rain, or at least a "non plowing" snow event!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy they were very proud of that gun but i went to get a colt 1911 and they had some but they are high about 30 years r so when i was in the military i picked one up for couple hundred dollars and havent bought a gun sense then ,i told him they must be a lot better steel they look the same


----------



## firefighterontheside

My friend(a woman) was smart enough to call me instead. I may or may not have been in the bucket of a loader before. It's like an elevator.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Randy gnite and good luck with the no snow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy and dont forget to pay your SS


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight Randy and be careful with the snow coming.


----------



## GaryC

Bedtime for this old man.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Randy and Gary.

I love talking about guns, maybe even more than woodworking. Yes, I went there. I have a lot more experience firing things than sawing them. Eddie, the 1911 models are great, but your right, you can put down some serious cash for them, and that is before the accessories.

Time for me to call it a night as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning, all. Looking forward to service this morning. Hope y'all enjoy the day and find your cup of coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Rainy day here in Mainiac land…. Which means …. A good day to hang in the shop :^). After Sunday service, of course.

I'm gonna do you all a favor and end this winter. How you might ask? By stepping out in faith and taking the snow blower off the tractor and mounting up the York rake. Our drive needs some serious TLC. But I can't get a load of gravel delivered yet, as the roads are posted.

Time for coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

By taking the snow blower of is pretty much a guarantee that you will need it again. We could be knee deep tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh yee of little faith. :^p

I failed to mention that I'm batting 1000


----------



## CharlieM1958

Sunny and mid-50's here in New Orleans this morning. Dang… I might have to put a sweater on.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

70s and 80s predicted here for the next week.

Snow?
What snow?

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

36 here. Supposed to make it to 50. Rain changing to snow tonight.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well I can hardly move this morning.

Wife's toyota ran hot Friday. 
Checked it out. Water pump was barely pumping. 
So I gathered all the help I could get. 
I knew on a job like that, I'd get aggregated at my help and may need spares. 
I wish I could, but I no longer attempt to do mechanic jobs anymore without help. 
Started with three sons helping. Ended with only one, but the job is done.

So here's the rundown. 
Who in the hell ever thought it was a good idea to run a water pump off of the timing belt needs a kick square in their butt. 
I hate double overhead cams. It's a good design, but a pain in the butt anytime you have to take the timing belt off. 
In the end though, I'm glad the water pump acted up when it did. 
If it had waited till mid summer and caught her further away from home the damage could have been worse. 
Also, I'm glad this once it was driven by the timing belt. The timing belt was glazed and had millions of cracks in it from age. I'm sure it would have broken within the next year. 
So she's got a new timing belt, water pump, and thermostat on the toyota now. 
If I have to touch it again for a while, I may need some dinomite.


----------



## JL7

Morning…..

Matt, haven't done anything with the Rosewood yet…...it needs to speak up so I can figure it out!

The 80/20 used to be specialized carts at my old work place, which housed some specialized measuring gadgets used in a high production cell. When the production went away, they wanted to get rid of everything. I was at the front of line for the carts…....I suppose I shouldn't tell you what I paid (or didn't pay) for them!

Should be 60 here today and then snow tomorrow, thanks to Monte…..


----------



## JL7

I got a surprise post on my profile page yesterday…..last comment:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7

:-o


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning new Nubbers & old misfits,

We didn't get anything near what they forecasted….
About 3/4"of a wet sloppy slush.
Didn't mean I got to sleep in though.
I awoke at 3:00am, NOT needing to go on a run.
Was awoken by a phone call at 5:30am, time do salt a few properties.
An hour later, I was back in bed!!!

Coffee is being consumed….
"Ask This Old House" has been viewed….
"Woodturning Workshop" is in the queue!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958

William, about 20 years ago I replaced a water pump that required removal of half the engine (or so it seemed). After fighting with it for an entire day, I got everything back together only to find out that the rebuilt pump I had picked up at the parts store was defective, requiring me to do the whole job over again.

That was my last auto repair job. Ever. Replacing an air filter is about as far as I'll go these days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well CRAP!!!
We have another member who will have a published project and will think he's too good to talk to us.

Just joking. 
Serioisly Jeff, it's well deserved. 
You do amazingly precise work. 
Get a good relationship with them and possibly become a regular magazine contributor. 
Please let me know if, when and what issue so I can be sure to pick up that issue, just so I can say, I knew him when….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Charlie, I done mechanic work 13 years. My health just doesn't allow it anymore. 
Anyway, this repair required tearing down the whole front side of the engine. 
I was thinking that exact same thing the entire time we were putting everything back together. 
I have gotten a few defective or leaking water pumps over the years. 
This thing required so much just to get to the water pump that I was going to be ticked off if it had to be taken apart again.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too have replaced a timing belt driven water pump….
I did it outside, in December with snow on the ground!!!
I WONT be doing that again!!!

What's this about Jeff?
Is he going to have a swollen basketball sized head???


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You will need to have "your people" keep us "common folk" informed, as to when you become famous!!!

I'll also need you to provide me with a few signatures….
For future sale on fleabag, for me to make a handsome sum!
Feel free to use blank checks for the "autograph"!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Last time I dealt with the timing, it was a timing chain. I'm not a fan of a timing belt or a single belt to run the fan, alternator, etc. As I've said before, I miss the old cars, where a standard set of wrenches and some affordable tools could fix any of the major manufacturers lines of vehicles.

Jeff, very cool offer. Enjoy the spotlight.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats Jeff woodcraft magazine is a great magazine and when you get famous the beers on you  your skills are great and they see it too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

70 outside and beautiful, good day for a out door grilling 
just another day in paradise

and Hate to work on car,trucks its right up there with racking leaves just dont have the patience but did change the water pump on my 99 silverado and it was easy job right up in the front where you could get to it .


----------



## Doe

Hello. My name is Doreen. I am an addict. I haven't bought a plane in 45 minutes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice to meet you Doreen….
Grab a coffee….
You're in the right place….
You will only find enablers here!!!

Doe,
No pictures, it didn't….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hay Doreen welcome we are only at step 13 , HPOYD has a support group led by Bertha but hes in rehab right now


----------



## CharlieM1958

Doreen, for me the addiction seems to have subsided before I ran out of money and was forced to sell my spouse into slavery. Others have not been so lucky.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

We'll I'm glad I don't ya'll's problems. 
I don't even like hand planes. 
So I don't need to buy them unless I absolutely want to. 
Especially when I'm broke.


----------



## ssnvet

Took the family out to dinner and now I'm sooooo stuffed. We have a local family owned restaurant that has, bar none, thee best clam chowda, and I love it, I love t, I love it.

Not sure if I should take a nap or putter in the shop.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I think intervention is needed. You're in complete denial.


----------



## ssnvet

So instead of a nap, I re-watched Stumpy's WorkSharp videos….

Mine should arrive this week, and I'm very much looking forward to getting it se up.


----------



## Doe

Gary, the pens are at a fulfilment company waiting to be packaged and sent. I'm not sure how much longer it'll be.

Matt, I have great faith in you and will hold you to your word. The temp will be over freezing for the next week and lot of snow has finally melted. Pretty soon the gap under the fence will be big enough for the rabbits to come in and start mowing the lawn (and I use the term "lawn" very loosely). Red wing blackbirds are back and I thought I heard a robin yodelling this morning.

William, that sounds familiar. Gerry had to change the pump on a Toyota years ago. It took a very long time and he was not at all happy about it. Especially having the neighborhood kids around wanting to know what he was doing.

Jeff, wow! You're famous! Congratulations, it's well deserved recognition.

I spent the better part of yesterday reading Blood and Gore and watching plane videos. In hindsight, maybe I shouldn't have. The old tool sale was today and I would have been much better off being ignorant. I like scrapers so I got a Stanley 81 for $20; it's pretty grubby but the sole seems in good shape. Since I learned about transitional planes yesterday, I got a 26.

Dave, you make great videos. The Stanley 45 was delightful; I really appreciate your explanations of what you look for and what you see. The only thing I would change is when you're holding something above the bench. Please move it down a bit because you don't always see the whole thing.

Brace yourself . . . I bought a Canadian Stanley 45, in the original wood box and all the bits and pieces except for two irons (I could have got all the irons separately for $25 if I had known). There even is a small envelope with two spare spurs. The irons that I looked at didn't seem to have been sharpened outside the factory. The manual has the list price of $7.00 and there is a catalog from the Bullock-Green Hardware Co in Detroit with a copyright date of 1926.

Do you want pictures, or would you rather not?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe you know what they say without pics it didnt happen


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William that plane on top left is the plane of planes ,


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks…..no basketball head yet Randy….

William, that is an impressive collection for a guy who doesn't like hand planes…..wow.

Doreen! Of course we want pictures…...can't wait!

Gotta head back outdoors - the ice is a melting today!! It's short sleeve weather…...warmest day since early October….


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Of course we want pictures….
You had to ask????


----------



## superdav721

Jeff is the man!
Grats my friend.
Well deserved.


----------



## GaryC

Congrats, Jeff. I'll have to leave you alone now….show respect and all that drool


----------



## Doe

It had a box! I couldn't resist.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice set of planes, Doe. That transitional looks to be in good shape.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's still a work in progress, but I figured since I done the rest of the saw and router tops in Corian that I should make my split router fence attachment out of Corian as well.


----------



## GaryC

What do you think about this??

http://texarkana.craigslist.org/tls/4393050265.html


----------



## bandit571

Making a mess of things, down in the Dungeon Shop









Full blind dovetail class will restart tomorrow. Too dang tired today, even that afterwork NAP didn't help much. Besides, who works after a glass of Blackberry Brandy, anyway?

Full blind dovetails? Aka, Mitered dovetails, also known as Secret Dovetails. When done right ( yeah right) all one sees is a miter joint, not the dovetails inside.

3" of the white crap last night, 50s today. then 60s the rest of the week. Now, IF that March wind would just go away…...


----------



## Doe

Dave, I forgot to thank you for your video where you talked about Japanese saws. I can't use a regular saw to save my life. I bought a Dozuki to part turnings and a Ryoba for other things and think they're great. Now I know why.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a whole lot of band saw Gary. I haven't priced them in years so I'm not much help with value.

Doe, I can't believe what good shape that #45 is in.

Jeff, happy to see your work get recognized.


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
I can only repeat what Matt said regarding the 45!!!

As far as the transverse, err transitional & scraper….
You've got before picture….
I expect to see some after pictures,
Over on the "show your restoration" thread!!!
Not that they are in bad shape….
It is just an obligatory requirement!!! ;^)

William,
Lookin' good! I do like the look of "matching" equipment.

Gary,
I didn't know actual value, but that sure looks like it would be a gloat worthy purchase!!!

Bandit,
Quit making' a mess….
& return my Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't want everyone thinking I'm slacking off.
So here's proof that I milled up some trim, for a few clocks…


----------



## JL7

Looking good Doe…...looks like a bunch of irons and the book and catalog - nice bonus! And that might be the original screwdriver also?? Dave?

William - the fence will be quite handy…...keep posting details as you modify it.

Gary - that saw is a real beauty! I'm not sure of the value either…..but no harm or foul if you offer $550 for it!! Good luck, except if you do get it, you gotta move it…...that's a bummer. Somehow I managed to get an 18" saw into the basement and nobody died, so there is hope…....


----------



## bandit571

Burp….WHAT Mountain Dews?

A mess? Nah, just shows something was getting done, ( Maybe)

Most times, a tool gloat like Doe's would get an automatic "YOU SUCK!" award.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, who on this thread would ever thing that the procrastinator in chief would ever be slacking off?


----------



## JL7

Pretty fancy there Randy…...all that without a router table??


----------



## DIYaholic

I do have a router table!!!
just NOT a good one….









The feather board is screwed into the table!!!
I built the RT & fence, back when I lived on Long Island….
Just a tubafore base, ply & hardboard top with a hole in it!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice jeff. Ive never known a contributor to a woodworking magazine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, nice planes.


----------



## JL7

All-righty then Randy….....I stand corrected!

Monte - I got the grill going in the backyard, and remembered your Maple question…...maybe this will help, this is a Silver Maple….


----------



## mojapitt

That does look like the trees.

We were upgraded to a blizzard warning for tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can i come over monte? Stay warm.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, It's about time someone recognized your design talent! Congrats but I gotta tell you that "rich and famous" don't necessarily always go together!

Gary, That saw looks really clean and low milage. Is it a 2HP? I've heard Jet is really a white Grizzly but that seems well under the market. If I needed it, I would probably buy it for that price if he won't take less.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That looks like our silver maples as well. Those spalt very quickly after they die. I have sawed quite a few that produced great spalted lumber.


----------



## gfadvm

Forgot to mention that it is 75 and sunny here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It is done now. 
The original idea was for them to be removable, which I can also do. 
However, they fit so well that I'm thinking why remove them. 
Use them as they're shown in the photo as the table saw fence. 
Loosen a few screws and slide them apart and it is a split fence for the router. 
I am out for now, but I used screws sized so I can easily change to knobs once I get some. 
Or I may eventually turn some knobs from Corian as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, great job on the trim. I'm impressed.

William, table saw and router setup is excellent.

Gary, I'm clueless about used BS prices, but it sure looks like it was kept well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
The Bandsaw posting, on CL, is gone….
Are you gloating???

William,
Looks great & good idea!!!
Less setup if you just leave it on there!

Chris,
Thanks.
But you must impress easily!!! ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Randy, no… I called the guy. He had promised to hold it for a guy until tomorrow. The guy is coming from about 3 hrs away. If he doesn't show up, it's mine


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, don't sell yourself short. Those will look great when placed in the house.

Gary, good luck on the saw.


----------



## Doe

Randy, does it work? If yes then it's perfect.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I think that price is a great deal.
I hope the other guy decides not to show up!
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!

Doe & Chris,
Making the trim is the easy part….
It's the mitered corners that will prove difficult!!!
Especially since I don't have a miter sled or a good miter gauge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, See if you can squeeze as much moisture as you can out of that blizzard. It's suppose to rain when it gets here…..


----------



## mojapitt

According to the weather service, it's supposed to leave a whole bunch here for us.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte
I don't care whether you keep it all to yourself or share it with Marty.
Please just keep it ALL between the two of you….
I don't want any!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure I have lumber jocks and you guys to talk about woodworking with, because I haven't done any woodworking in like 2'weeks and I don't see any in my future for at least 5 days. I'm having a little withdrawal. A part should come for my bs this week. When I have some time, I'll try to get it tuned up. It still has a shake when it's running. Not sure where it's coming from. My most likely culprit right now is the upper wheel's tire seems lumpy, like maybe there is a build up of adhesive. Don't really feel,like spending more money on my $75 bandsaw right now.

Good evening all. Had a long weekend of training, but now I'm home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ugh.
Where is SPRING??? 
Drove to NS just ahead of a blizzard 5 days ago. Drove home in a blizzard tonight. Have to wait out the storm and then head back to Nova Scotia on Tuesday.

Monte - there's a blog brewing. There is no wi-fi at my mother-in-law's house so I can't post much, just from my phone.

Trying to keep up on the posts. Jeff - Congrats! 
Doe - the first step is admitting you have a problem.
Eddie - great bandsaw

Everyone else - carry on as though you're normal.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sooo happy to be in my own bed tonight.

G'night. Make extra coffee for the morning. I need something to cut the smell of wine.


----------



## ssnvet

So I was rummaging around for an old can of stain to pretty up my new tennoning jig and I find a sticky puddle in the cabinet :^(

I have a gallon of Seal Coat with a pin hole in the bottom of it. I must have set it down on a sheet rock screw when I used it on the rabbit hutch.

I'm guessing I lost a pint or more.

What a mess


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Throw away that Seal Coat….
It won't even seal a small pin hole, how's it going to work on a large project!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, let me one up you. My wife set a whole gallon of fabric softener on the running washer. It eventually fell off and the cap broke. I came home to a house that reeks of spring freshness. It soaked all the way through the floor into the basement, luckily unfinished down there. Mind you that my floor is cypress. Now that's a mess. She cleaned before I got home and then I cleaned some more. We'll see how the floor handles it.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't do a bloody thing all the live long day today

Did get to go to Lowes, tried to price a few items. Back porch needs an extra step for some of us Olde Phartes to get to the van. Right now, it is a single 12" high step DOWN and no railings. Going to add few 1/2 blocks and a 2×10 cap. Dig out some dirt, set the three blocks in place and LEVELED. Add the treated 2x with tapcons. Same with the front porch step. There is a second one out there, just 10" below the top landing. Adding a 2x cap to it, as well. Did get one price, out of the three items I was looking at…...$5 for a box of Tapcons…..

On my third Mountain Dew.. Been going through Youtube, both for some woodworking vids ( Dave had a nice one) and some of the following subjects:

Highway Song
Sultans of Swing, and the Walk of Life
FREE BIRD! (live in Oakland)
Simple man (live, but the New Skynard)
Kickstart my heart ( Karnival of Sins tour)
So far away

Might go back for a few more, now that I all relaxed out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, good to have you back, at least for a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

Today's scattered rain will be turning into a wintery mix, during the overnight.
Then freezing temps will turn it all to an ice rink!!!

Looks like I'll be awakening at 4:30am….
To slip & slide my way along my salting route!!!


----------



## JL7

Man, there's a whole lot of leakin' and spillin' going on here…..don't be offended if I don't join in…...

Nice work William…....let's us know how it works out…..

74 - bad timing for a blizzard, not sure there ever is a good time for one, but travel safe…..

Randy - I'm thinkin' you can add some miter attachments to that fancy new sled you got….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is the plan….
Just not before I finish the clocks in progress….

I need my beauty sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is on for anyone going by in snowshoes


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Monte, pass the coffee. I don't own snowshoes, so what's the chance for delivery?

Run, pushups and situps are done. Shower and coffee are next.Wish iI could skip work, which is coming fast.


----------



## mojapitt

"Run, pushups and situps are done."?

Really?


----------



## mojapitt

Stupid computer this morning


----------



## mojapitt

Our weather is not going to be as bad as originally thought


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin,

Been up for 2.5 hours….
Early AM salting run completed….
Coffee about to be consumed….
As soon as Monte delivers it!!!

Monte,
Are you stuttering???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad your stuttering has subsided!!!
Also good that the storm has been downgraded!!!

I've got a couple of "day job" tasks to complete….
Then more shop time.
After a nice little 4 hour nap!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got my snow shoes, but it think the going will be a little rough for the first 800 miles or so be fore I get to the snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I've got my annual physical fitness test coming up, so I gear up for it each year. I'll still run afterwards, but not as consistently.

Bill, feel free to snow shoe in my back yard. But you better hurry, it's finally melting.


----------



## superdav721

80 degrees here today!
But I had to go to work.


----------



## lightcs1776

33 degrees here (1 degree Celsius). Yes, we have made it above freezing!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Chris is it snowing up by u


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

It is here


----------



## lightcs1776

No snow here, Greg. At least not yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

6 pair of snowshoes hanging on the wall of the garage. Or as Eddie calls them 'dipping nets'


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Driving home from work this morning it started. It's supposed to be fairly warm so hopefully it'll melt. And I mean NY warm. None of this 80 stuff lol


----------



## mojapitt

Actually we don't have that much snow, it's just coming down sideways.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Sandra, Condolence to you and the family. Sounds like she was a great lady and was well loved by her community.
Be careful driving home.

Randy, I swear I've seen your selfie on the PO wall.

Sweet tenon jig, Jeff.

Hope you get that I box adjusted Gary. It took me most of a day to get it right. I must have went through the video a dozen times. Not that we are slow learners, Gary but…....

Had a nice visit with old friends last weekend. Once a year we all get together. Looks like next year will be in Belize. That's been on my bucket list for a while and, apparently, on our fiends' lists too.

My sons won't even ask their mom to shoot with them any more. It doesn't matter which piece she uses, she out shoots them (and me) every time. And, she's actually afraid of guns. Or, says she is. Our DIL, and soon to be DIL, are pretty darn good, too. Does my heart good to know our women folk can take care of themselves if need be.

The NOAA says we're in for some wind and rain the next few days. They mostly lie. We won't get the rain, but, the wind is a given. Gusts to 55 mph. I'll just hunker down in the shop.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Were at about 2 inches now


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thanks for the ego boost. I'll get that thing adjusted today. My wife and daughter are both very good shots. DIL, dot so much. 
70's all week here. But, Melissa is home today so, not sure about the shop time


----------



## Gene01

You are Welcome, Gary. Just commiseration and empathy.
I forgot to tell you that I had to call Incra twice, also.

I just got the word from Phyllis that I'm accompanying her to Showlow for some shopping. So, belay that earlier "hunkering down in the shop" comment.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy do Nubber-doodle-doos,

Slushy this a.m. Not enough to bother plowing, but enough to slow down the morning commute.

I think Stumpy may have won the lottery and retired. Either that or he's moving the shop "furniture" around in circles again. Kind of like the kid I knew in school who was obsessed with rearranging his bedroom, like it was going to be some kind of uber cool party pad.

So speaking of the whole gun nut thing…. A buddy of mine from church (who is an avid hunter) moved down to MD a few years ago to work a technical job for DHS. His wife was home alone this past week when someone (or ones) kicked in the door and invaded their house. They were coming up the stairs when his wife yelled "I've got a shotgun and I'm calling 911" (and knowing my friend, she wasn't bluffing). The home invader(s) turned around and left. So just remember (and know offense to any of our resident LEOs) when seconds count, the police our only minutes away :^o Needless to say, they are pretty shook up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin COFFEE COFFEE 
another day in paridise but know want be long be looking for the shade 









Mainiac , you shoot then tell a intruder you have a gun then yell im calling 911 that way theres no misunderstanding


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, glad your friend's wife stayed safe. I have a tremendous amount of respect for LEOs, but their job is not so much on crime prevention as investigation and arrest after the crime has been committed. That said, I don't keep guns primarily for defense but for hunting and target shooting. However, that would change in an instant if the need arose.


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, I am officially jealous. Well, not jealous in the sense that I should have that scenery and you shouldn't. I think we should all have that view.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 did you get the router switch and mix ,its some good seasoning and hope you and your husband know it was no disrespect intended by the name of the company that makes the seasoning ,down here we often say that as just a figure of speech ,kinda like the you suck thing ,i thought it to a bit of humor but no disrespect intended


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris its beautifil down here this time of year ,but as the snow and cold hamper those up north in a few months the heat will take over and its hell down here 80 r 90 percent humidity at around a 100 for months no wind ,the military would use fort Polk to train for viet nam deployments to get ready for the weather over there ,i myself like the winter i can dress for it but the heat about all you can do is stay away from it as much as you can


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny you mention Fort Polk. I missed the last rotation my unit had through there. I heard it was very hot and very sticky. I'll take Northern Georgia, where it rarely breaks 100 in the summer.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris i lived in northern Alabama for 7 years and loved it there great place and good people there ,it was a job thansfer and got there in Augest .the first day there there were signs posted on all the entrance and exit door stating precautions for a heat wave after a few days i asked one of the local hands there when the heat wave was suppose to get here ,he must of thought i was nuts he asked where i had been told him i just transfered from Louisiana he told me it had been in the 90s for over two weeks told him im going to like it here if thats a heat wave


----------



## lightcs1776

That's hilarious, Eddie. It was nearly 130 in the Middle East during the hottest period. I don't get bothered by temps in the 90's, especially low 90's. My folks, along with a lot of other family, are near the Kennesaw Mountains and the only thing they ever worry about is the weather getting cold, like in the 20's. I would love a winter where the coldest day was a balmy 20 degrees.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
Matt I am glad she is OK.


----------



## superdav721

*Stumpy its been a MONTH since activity on the YouTube!*
WTH??


----------



## bandit571

Mornin to ye…

Suppose to be 60s all week here.

North fort Polk….TWICE in the early 70s One time, just in and getting off the bus in a March morning. First good deep breath…...hack, hack, that old bus smelled better. They still had them old wood barracks, and there were some stories going around about "Alligator Lake".

Once, while walking along ( but not ON it) a trail, saw a medium sized black log/branch laying in the sunshine. Got a little closer…it started to move…and so did I….the other direction….

March in Polk is the RAINY SEASON, at least back then. Rifle range had "foxholes" to hop down into. They were either hip deep in water, or full of snakes.

First time through that place, I was sure glad to get to go over to Gordan for OCS….....in JUNE 71


----------



## lightcs1776

Love these stories, Eddie and Bandit. I don't think Polk bass changed much. Last I knew they still had the old WWII barracks, just like the ones I stayed in during boot at Ft. Banning.

As for snakes, we have an agreement. They stay away from me and I won't kill them. My youngest wanted to see a snake while we were hiking in Northern Georgia last summer. He got his wish with a small, perhaps 3' long, copperhead. We skirted around it nice and slow, since a drop off to the river was on one side and the snake was on the other side of the trail. It gave us about 4' of space between us and our new friend. I would have liked more room, but I think the copperhead and I were happy enough to just part ways.


----------



## ssnvet

I don't like spiders and snakes…. but that aint what it takes…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, snakes lever bothered me until I had dire watch out in the middle of nowhere at Ft. Benning. The snakes seemed to love the cooler nights.


----------



## ssnvet

I came across this really cool shop tour....

Lots of great ideas…. maybe some day… sigh…..

Well worth the 17 minutes…

lots of good ideas I can apply at work as well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I live some of my shop through these videos. I enjoy seeing them, but don't think I want the work required yo maintain a really large shop. Something reasonable would sure be nice though.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Anyone wanna lend me a million dollars. I'm good for it I swear


----------



## Gene01

Talked my way out of shopping!!!!!!

Greg, the $$$ is on the way. Should be there tomorrow. Like the "Free Beer Tomorrow".

Chris, Most snakes don't bother me. But there are 3 kinds that scare me real bad. The Habu, the Water Moccasin and the Copperhead. 4' ain't enough separation for me from either of those critters. And Bandit, I cannot even imagine jumping in a foxhole in Louisiana if there was any chance there were snakes in it. I said snakes don't bother me….but I don't want to get personal with them, either.

Flew in to Homestead AFB for altitude training and took leave from there. No car. Hitchhiked home to IL. Somewhere in southern FL, about 8 PM, a guy in a truck picked me up. He asked where I was from. I told him and he said he didn't figure I was from around there. He said the snakes (I assume moccasins) came up from the water and warmed themselves on the road and bridges. Sure enough, on the next long bridge we ran over a dozen or so. It was real weird seeing them in the head lights all over the road. I was darned thankful he picked me up and took me out of that area.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Gene your the best.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer snakes in the "dead" category.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I would have loved to have more than 4', but the a foot on the other side was a drop several ferry to a large creek. I read copperheads were prone to standing their ground so I wasn't about to try to scare it off. He and I just stared at each other as I passed. Water moccasins are not something I want to see at any distance. I've ran into only one in my life, and just went the other way. I've read they can be rather aggressive. I'm going to look up habu, as I've never heard of them.

Edit: OK, habu are in Asia. I shouldn't be encountering any of those. I'm guessing they occupy parts of Vietnam.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - since we haven't been home, I don't know if the switch arrived. We get a notice in the mailbox at the entrance of our neighbourhood that we have a package. If it fits, they'll leave it in our box there, if not, we go to town to get it.

My husband will check on his way in today. Looking really forward to the mix - we're barbecuing steak tonight, maybe will try some.

Exhausted but still putting one foot in front of the other. No shop time anytime soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon limberjerks. 
Got your package randy. 
I'll post a photo later. 
Had to open and take a look before leaving back out the door. 
Thank you, but don't worry about the fence. 
I've already finished making my new router fence setup. 
What's taking you so long?


----------



## bandit571

Ah yes, Jake the Snake. Might be related to Old One Step? Or, was that Two Step?

Just found a site on youtube, almost every Norm Abram episode! Looking back, WOW, this is how I learned? norm went his way, and I went mine. Still fun to watch….


----------



## Gene01

Glad you made it home OK, *74*.

Chris, My son was stationed on Okinawa. We visited them a couple Christmases ago. It was there we ran across the Habu. Son said that if a GI or any American gets bitten, they have only 30 minutes administer an antidote. Then, the victim is shipped off the island because the next bite is certainly fatal as the antidote only works once.
One brand of Sake made on the island has a Habu curled up in the bottle. They "milk" them and add the venom to the brew also. They say it's better than Viagra. The gal at the factory said it was really good. I tried some, it tasted terrible. She lied about the rest, too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I think I'd rather become a monk than drink something with venom or a snake. However, when I was younger, I did get in arguments over who was going to get the worm in the bottle of tequila.


----------



## mojapitt

I never drink tequila with a worm in it. It's already killed once, why chance it.


----------



## ssnvet

You guys can keep the worm, the snake and the venom.

Got an Amazon box with the Work Sharp 3000 today. In general, I'm impressed. I need to go to the mandatory parent meeting for track & field tonight, as my oldest runs the mile and wants to try the pole vault this year :^o

So I may have to wait until late to sneak down to the cave and play.


----------



## superdav721

Ok I'm loosing it. I am looking for sewing machines on the eBay.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Condolence prize?
Randy sent me coffee, and the makings for breakfast the next time me and the boys go camping. 
Thanks randy. 
I have never tried green mountain coffee. 
I've seen it in stores. 
I'll let you know tonight if it's any good.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home folks, for those that apply!

Gene - I can't take credit for MATT'S cool tenon jig, I'd like to though…...

Greg - was just about to send you a million bucks, but Gene beat me to it!

Got quite a surprise in the mail today….....it seems that my caffeine intake and breakfast choices have been lacking, so straight from the hills of Vermont:










Ironically, Maple syrup was on my shopping list already, but I bet this stuff trumps the Log Cabin any day of the week…...

Very cool…........thanks Randy…..now I'm hungry for pancakes…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, one cannot lose what one never possessed.


----------



## JL7

Whoa…....deja vu….......


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff and William, very nice.

William, you will likely enjoy Green Mountain coffee. It's what I use most of the time.

Randy, very thoughtful.

Dave, that's absolutely terrifying. The only time I have ever looked at sewing machines is when I bought one for my daughter for Christmas. But, who am I to judge …


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork nap wasn't so good yesterday, woke up with a bad crick in the neck. Can't look up, or to the rght. Right arm has a bit of trouble, too. Something got pinched?

Lets see, a Buttermilk Pancake mix, add a big handful of Brown Sugar, and a bunch of cinnamum-mum-mum. And lock the doors. Seems that smell draws all kinds of people into the house, wanting a bite…

Shred some taters, add a bunch of butter. Throw in a few scrambled eggs, and maybe some ground sausage, onions, green peppers, Mushrooms, and a half dozen or so cloves of garlic…...I call it…..Hash…

No shop time today, too stove up, thanks to this neck thingy. Work is tomorrow night, might get healed by then. Where is the Lortab5?


----------



## ssnvet

That Randy…... He sure is a stand up guy ;^)


----------



## JL7

Gene…...great Sake story….....

Bandit - that's pretty close to my breakfast recipe…...now I'm really hungry…...


----------



## Gene01

Sorry Jeff….and I'm *REALLY* sorry, Matt.
Nevertheless, It's a cool jig.

Great gifts guys. I can vouch for the coffee and the syrup. Both are in our pantry. Have to try to find the pancake mix. Tho, Bandit's recipe sounds yummy, too.

Wife took my keys to the truck to go shopping. Figured I'd get some shop time because I talked my way out of going with her. Might as well have gone with her. Key to the shop is on that key ring!


----------



## DIYaholic

Guys, with the breakfast treats….
Love the "before" pictures"....
Don't need the "after" pictures, as in after it leaves your system!!! ;^)

Enjoy & thanks!!!

William,
Besides my extreme procrastination syndrome….
The router table build will begin after I finish up building a few clocks.
That and I'm waiting for one more "piece of the puzzle" to arrive.
I have milled up some repurposed oak flooring, for the edge banding….
So technically the build is underway!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I didn't trip over it, but look what was in my mailbox. I was going to make sausage, eggs and hash browns for dinner, but now we're having sausage, hash browns and pancakes. Thanks Randy. can't wait to have some coffee tomorrow morning.









There's been 51 messages since I looked this morning. I will go back and read in a little bit. Gotta go get Liam off the bus and then go to neighbors to install a car seat. Did you know firefighters did that. We put in about 15 car seats each week just at my station.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Bummer on the key to the shop thing!!!
You need to stash an extra key somewhere!!!


----------



## superdav721

The sewing machine is for leather work fellers


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My phone posted it sideways, but I think this is the last clock I done. 
What type of clock are you building?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember my connection with 74. Well Randy pointed out that my address is fitting. My address is 7475. If that were a Firetruck it would be the ladder truck from house 7, but we only have 3 stations. Other addresses on my street are 7424, which is one of our pumpers, 7412 which would be a different kind of ladder truck and 7436 which is our squad. Sandra you would be welcome on my street!


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool clock, William.

Dave, I figured there must be a catch.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I won't be doing a scroll saw clock….
I've yet to really put my DW788 through it's paces.

I'll be building something a little less involved, but it will involve my lathe.
It'll be a simple box, placed upon a basic platform base, using a clock insert.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, speaking of repurposed flooring, a friend of mine had a bad water leak while on vacation. He had to have his whole oak floor replaced. I got a lot of the old stuff. I made this media center with it. For the top I planed the bottoms of the boards just to where you can still read the stamped writing. It says Made in USA Ozark Brand.


----------



## mojapitt

William, that clock is beautiful.

Pictures on your phone always want to be posted in landscape mode. So you're better off to just take all pictures in landscape then it shouldn't turn them on you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, that's ok, but when are you gonna make a fancy clock?


----------



## JL7

Monte just sent a tornado across the South Dakota border into Minnesota….....thanks Monte…......


----------



## JL7

Nice clock William! Looks like you dust about as often as I…...

I like that flooring idea Bill…..very cool…..none of my old flooring has the Ozarks on it tho…..Got a bunch from Canada however…...

Dave - be sure to post those pics of you at the sewing machine!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, thanks Monte….
For NOT sending it my way!!!

I heard Marty liked them, send them to him….
I think he may be waiting by his mailbox, for one to arrive!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We have plenty bad weather and wanted to share the love.


----------



## JL7

Been mostly mild here today, but it's raging to the north…...

Randy - I think you're right, Marty must be waiting for boat parts again…....we know how that goes…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Are you going galoot, with a treadle powered unit, or an electron killer???

I've got QS white oak, red oak, cherry and maple.
I'll have to look to see what my flooring has for "makers marks"....
I wonder if I can tap the maple, for syrup???


----------



## firefighterontheside

There will be plenty of tornadoes to go round this year, so keep yours to yourselves. It seems like we are getting a lot more tornadoes. We had 90 mph winds here about 7 years ago, but no tornado. It landed a few miles down the road. Though a snow tornado would be amazing to see.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from picking up the bandsaw. The other guy called and said he couldn't make it until Friday. The guy told him he wouldn't hold it. So…. it's sitting in the shop now. Just inside the door. That sucker is seriously heave. Got extra blades and bearings with it. It looks spotless. Wired for 220. I'll take a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
CONGRATS!!!
That is a very gloat worthy purchase.
Well, NOT until we see some pictures!!!

(I'll reserved the obligatory *YOU SUCK!!!*, until we have "proof of purchase"!!!)


----------



## JL7

Gary, I'm going to step up with the *YOU SUCK!!!* Now…..

Sorry I wasn't there to help lift it…....

Of course, you did have an excuse to pee the pants pushing it inside the door…......

Nice score.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats on the saw, Gary. Nice addition to your shop.


----------



## Gene01

Way to go Gary!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening gents.
I have excused myself from the general population, taken my laptop and come upstairs. Our neighbours are here for supper along with a relative on his way back from the funeral. It's great having everyone here but the chatter and laughing is actually giving me a headache. I'm starting to crash from past few days.

Eddie- my husband forgot to check the mail. He gets a free pass from nagging for awhile though, so I'll check it myself tomorrow.

Congrats on the saw Gary - let see some pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a nice saw. If I put that in my shop it would probably go thru the floor.

Jeff, I missed what project you were contacted about. What was it? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evenin'...glad you could join us.


----------



## JL7

Hey Sandra….nothing wrong with chillin' out for a bit…...long week for sure…....hopefully someone else is cooking….

Bill - they are interested in the (key) boards… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98256


----------



## GaryC

I promise I'll get the pictures tomorrow. I just don't have the …. whatever to go back out to the shop. 
I will, however accept all of the "You Suck" awards I am offered. Finally, I suck as something…lol lol lol that was cool…...
Jeff, I followed thru on that excuse….. more than once. I shoveled gravel most of the morning, filling some holes in the drive. I've got to order a couple loads but don't want to do that until the rain lets up for a couple of weeks.

I smell supper…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, I tried to do a bit of dovetail work this evening









Place is still a mess, but an organized mess. Worked on corner "A" to get it to fit. Then layed out for Corner "B"









Then saw, chop, cuss, fit, cuss, chop, fit, pare, cuss, and fit again. I was getting close, though









Even got the corners square!









So, now I have to work on Corners "C" and "D". Then cut a bottom for this little box. Maybe make some sort of lid for it? I might have one more slab of walnut, just sitting around…


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## bandit571

Yikes!

BOOM!

Now see what you went and done….


----------



## JL7

The weather people are arguing right now whether we are getting a blizzard or a tornado…....

20" of snow to the north and tornado's to the south…...all in Minnesota…..

Bill - your favorite spot is in the 20" of snow category!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - not me cooking tonight thankfully. My mom has come up for the week to help out, because we have to head back to Nova Scotia tomorrow if it stops snowing.

In the midst of all this chaos, the dr. called. The mitochondria testing they did in Halifax has ruled out Wilson's disease. So no answers still. He's trying to get my appointment at the Montreal Neuro hospital moved up sooner than Sept. He suspects MS although my last MRI was clean.

Too tired for any pity parties. Headed to bed. 
Put some coffee on for me for the morning.

Doe - did that plane arrive? Wondering how snail mail and the whole COD thing turned out.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, no pity, just concern and praying for answers for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I saw that. They've had an amazing amount of snow up there this year. I remember when I went up there the winter of 95 I believe and they got 100" and that was a lot. Correct me if I'm wrong but they've well surpassed that. They're skiing at lutsen well into April. I think they closed way before that last winter.

Sorry you didn't get any answers. I know that sucks. Without those answers, it's hard to treat correctly, if at all. Some good sleep can't hurt though.


----------



## JL7

Sandra…..maybe some answers there, shortening the list is one step closer…...sleep good…...

Bill….....I lost track of which crappy records were broken this year, but for sure we broke the most cold days of all time in a row and a month ago we were in the top 6 for most snow, and its almost always worse up north….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Bury your head in the pillow….
Dream of sawdust & projects (or whatever!)....

Snow or no snow, I hope your travels are safe and pleasant.


----------



## superdav721

Randy I just bought this
ANTIQUE SINGER SEWING MACHINE MODEL 66 "RED EYE",HAND CRANK,LEATHER,SERVICED









Powered by this









The crank is new and she has been serviced.
This machine WILL sew leather.
oh boy. 
Hand stitching hurts after about 4 hours of it.
No electrons will be murdered in the use of this device.
Circa 1912, yep it is an antique. $200


----------



## superdav721

Man just look at the pinstripes on that bling WOW!


----------



## superdav721

Gary still sucks!


----------



## JL7

Wow Dave, I'm really torn here…....When Randy asked about the treadle, I thought…..noooo, Dave will burn electrons for the sewing machine…....but nooooo, it's hand crank…......Never even seen that one before…...

I have to say that is one radical old machine…....and very be-fitting of you…..so (sewing machine or not) *YOU SUCK!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool lookin' machine there, Dave!

Seeing as how that is a "Singer"....
Are you allowed to whistle while you work???


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I do pray your answers come quickly.


----------



## superdav721

I wanted the hand crank because of the size.
The treadle would have took up to much floor space.


----------



## ssnvet

Dave…. Looks like that baby has a gear box on the hand crank…. Go, go mechanical advantage.

Gary, that's a whopper of aband saw. Did you check your ceiling height? :^o

Almost done with the tennoning jig.

My daughter had her first track practice today. I don't know how, seeing as they don't issue snow shoes.

My 2013 Champion beer can is calling me. Three more days till opening day at Fenway…. I didn't know they played baseball in the snow.


----------



## superdav721

OMG this site is dragggggggging.
Randy wait and see in the video!
The 66 was made from the early 1900's to the late 1930's.
It was hand cranked, treadle and finally electric models came out in the 40's.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, Dave didn't buy one of these???









amazing….


----------



## superdav721

*Bandit that is COOL!!!!!!*


----------



## superdav721

I wana see what the torque is Matt.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, 13' ceilings.


----------



## ssnvet

I just remembered that I've got a brandy new Work Sharp sitting in the shop un-played with.. I mean un-tested.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I have one too….thanks to you. But, I've got a bigger toy to play with now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

One hundred and fifty something, but who's counting…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I've watched a lot of Norm on YouTube, but they were mostly very old episodes, like one where he made a tv armoire that was designed for a very large tube tv. Would like to see some of the newer stuff. Have you found some newer ones?


----------



## JL7

I guess the boat parts arrived….....


----------



## GaryC

Did you see this??
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/99224


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I did…


----------



## JL7

That would last one season here Gary…..


----------



## mojapitt

I gritted my teeth and chose not to comment on it. Some people will post anything.


----------



## superdav721

A project for you bandsaw boys and girls


----------



## superdav721

I actually read the comments.
And its been favored 5 times.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't imagine how uncomfortable it is.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked it over again, still don't get it.


----------



## JL7

Good one Dave…....maybe that was a young Gary carving that stick man??


----------



## GaryC

I wondered why when I saw it. Thought it might have been a joke


----------



## GaryC

Good guess, Jeff. 100 years ago, hundred pounds ago


----------



## superdav721

Nice one Jeff..


----------



## GaryC

Dave, don't suck up to him because he's famous now


----------



## lightcs1776

It's not my style, Gary, but to each their own.


----------



## superdav721

Aww me and Jeff go way back to the days when we were whittlin toothpicks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Suck up to him because he has stinky sock maple….
And serious skills!!!


----------



## JL7

That's right Gary…..Dave and I go back to the old days…....like almost four years ago…....

If I had it my way, it would be stinky socks Maple for all…..note to self…...send Gary some Maple….....


----------



## GaryC

Don't think I've ever had any "stinky socks Maple. 
Four years ago? I have stinky socks that old.

That dude gave me 12 sets of bearings and 3 blades with that bandsaw. He also installed metal wheels on the back of it. It's really cool


----------



## superdav721

Toothpicks are maple.
Your sending Gary a toothpick.


----------



## gfadvm

150+ posts since last night! Y'all have a problem. I've been sawin logs and cutting trees down all day!

Gary, So happy that you got the big saw! Looks like a lot of fun.

As soon as I get it here, I'll post pics of my $575 Woodmaster 718 and y'all can hand out more "you sucks"! This was my second best CL find ever (milly is still #1)


----------



## JL7

PM the address Gary…...the stink is coming….


----------



## JL7

For sure Andy…..*YOU SUCK!!!*

That's the 3rd of the night…....I need to cut back…..


----------



## GaryC

OK, Andy … *YOU SUCK FER SHUR*


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't offer up a *YOU SUCK!!!*, all that easily….
Pictures as "proof of purchase" are required!!!


----------



## JL7

Still didn't build the ZCI's…...I am easily distracted…...

Turned some mini boxes instead, but these are just practice….....I know the one looks way to phallic…...didn't realize until it was done…..what a dumas…..

Besides that, they are pretty cool with cork stoppers. No real usefulness, but cool…..


----------



## JL7

Randy always follows the rules…......you are a model LJ….....


----------



## GaryC

Make some dice to put in them


----------



## bandit571

Shhh! Trying to keep this a secret









Trying to hide some dovetails from Sandra


----------



## JL7

Ahhh…good idea. But yet another distraction….thanks Gary…..


----------



## GaryC

I try my best to help


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Aren't those "stinky sock maple" toothpick holders???
Gary is gonna need one or two of those!!!

Bandit,
Why are your dovetails in hiding?
What did they do wrong now??? ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I'll open it up, just for randy









Just some hand cut stuff to play with….


----------



## JL7

Randy - the tooth pick holders are above my current pay grade, but are on the list…....


----------



## KTMM

Well, I spent most of the day in the shop. The other part was changing a c/v axle and getting another tire repaired.

I did no woodworking, but I did work on a friggin printer most of the day. The printer mentioned is a "pro / hobbyist" level photo printer by HP. It appears that out of the 8 inks it uses, two were set up dry for a couple years, and now are clogged. Also, I got a CIS for it today (continuous ink system) which is a tube fed set of ink reservoirs.

I have some honey do's at the inlaws tomorrow, after that, I guess I'll get back to carving tool sharpening on that new WS3000.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas your such a gear head,
Stop playing with zeros and ones.
Come to the darkside we have cookies.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did someone say COOKIES???

Wait….
Dave,
Don't computers have cookies???


----------



## JL7




----------



## KTMM

I need to build a few wood computer cases and just be done with it…..


----------



## GaryC

I gotta go to bed. Hope yall have a nice nite


----------



## JL7

Lucas…..back in the early 90's I sold the worlds first large format printer with the continuous ink system…...(or so we said)....

The LaserMaster DisplayMaker Pro with the "Big Ink Delivery System". Retail price $30K. You would be surprised how many sold…....It was the beginning of the poster printing digitally thing. It's so old now, I can't even find a Google image of it…...

Good to hear some old printer talk…....


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe….
Now that the calendar says "April" and it is technically, officially spring….
The boss man expects me to work, on a DAILY basis!!! Not that there is much to do with all the snow on the ground. Oh well, all that means is that I need to be awake & at work for 8:00am, tomorrow. So I should probably get some sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Sandra, nope. Nothing yet. Maybe it's gone back in time. Good luck getting an earlier appointment.

Bandit, I really like the tractors. There's something absurd about them that makes them charming.

Gary, congrats.

Jeff, if it's longer than it's wide you'll always have that problem. Keep your mind out of the gutter. I made a pepper mill that started out sort of lighthouse-ish that ended up phallic looking according to my husband because I rounded off the top to make it more comfortable to use. It's kind of like a peckermill (can I say that?). What is stinky socks maple?


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Doe
Well, I've run out of words


----------



## mojapitt

I am very happy to say that we didn't get nearly as much snow as they thought possible. Only a couple inches. No chance of snow now till tomorrow. :-(


----------



## GaryC

Glad for you, Monte. Think spring will ever get to you?


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to have spring this weekend, followed by possible snow next Tuesday. So to answer your question, no.


----------



## GaryC

Global warming at it's fullest


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee…… Gary, Doe, Monte..? Need. Coffee. Badly


----------



## GaryC

It's steamy hot….take all you want


----------



## Momcanfixit

This must be an April Fool's joke - school has been canceled again and the snow is unbelievable.

No pictures - no bandsaw.

Bandit - Love the dovetails. May be awhile before I ever try them, but I do think they are cool.

Did I mention I need coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

Already at work, on my 3rd cup.


----------



## superdav721

What time is it?
Coffeeeeeeee.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people and Marty too,

Coffee please…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee consumed….
Time to report for duty, err go to work!!!

Warning!!!
Don't fall for the prank of the day!!!


----------



## superdav721

I put ping pong balls in all the corn flake boxes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good one Dave.
We told our daughter that the anglophone school districts had closed but that the francophone ones (hers) were just having a late opening. She got up and started to eat when we told her.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. I see folks are at full speed this morning.

Got to get a third cup of coffee. Unlike William, I don't count a pot as one cup.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I have not just coffee this morning,
But delicious coffee. 
Thanks randy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg. Both kids are out helping with the snow. Never in my life have I seen snow like this on April 1st. Pictures to be posted soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of our worst blizzards come this time of year. Prom season.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

COFFEE, COFFEE COFFEE and mornin


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff….

Vutek makes 20' wide printers that print on just about anything. They're not far away and are a big account for us. Very interesting to see their machines being built.

I'm impressed with your latest set of turnings. The walls on the little one are very thin. Is it hard to do that? seems like even a little vibration would mess it up. Your lathe must run very true.

Sandra…. does your daughter go to a French speaking school? I thought the Maritime provinces were English speaking.

I think Bandit is planning on smuggling dovetails across the border. Isn't there a law against that?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'
I'm bummed! It seems that Lee Valley didn't come up with a new product for April 1.

We got our predicted winds yesterday. Same forecast for today. I hate windy days. But at least, it doesn't drift.

Phyllis got home with my shop keys around 3:30 yesterday. UPS had delivered supplies for a new jig idea and I was chomping at the bit to get in to the shop. I don't do delayed gratification well. Anyhow, I got enough shop time before supper to find out that my brilliant jig design abilities ain't. 
Oh Well. More head scratchin' time today.

Ya gotta see this.


----------



## JL7

Doe, it's old Maple gym floor…...

Matt, yea those early printers at 3 feet wide was pretty amazing, now there 20 feet…...wow.

The turnings were done on a mandrel using this system:

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/treen.php

If you're bored at work, click on the instructions link, and watch the videos….

And I forgot to mention, that shop tour yesterday was off the charts. I thought I was wood hoarder…....really amazing.


----------



## Gene01

I missed it the first time.
Here it is, The Veritas Voubo Bench


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting "bench", Gene. I can't imagine hand planing on it, but it could be useful for other work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

getting some more dust buster set, going to put two up as the shop is L shaped there small 1/6 hp but seems to make a diffrence and helps the air move around a bit more 

























free shipping from Lee Valley ,decided to get a new one and had it narrowed down between LN and Veritas they both seemed good but went with the Veratas


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Chris. I was going to order it but, realized I'd have to dedicate too much wall space. But the video has me wanting to add a wall.


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the link Gene…..you can get 10 extra dog holes for free!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene dang and they just had free shipping last week


----------



## GaryC

I just want the dog holes. Nothing else


----------



## JL7

Ok Eddie…..YOU SUCK too!! Nice setup for the air, they help a bunch….and of course the LV 71…...sweet.


----------



## JL7

LOL….

I logged in to see some bandsaw pics… Maybe I'm on the wrong thread?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff did you call the Magazine people ?, let me know what issue if you did ,i get those from time to time when i m at books rmillion want to get that copy for sure


----------



## JL7

Not yet Eddie….later this week!


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, it's coming out May 1st somewhere in Southeast Asia


----------



## Gene01

eddie and Gary, there's still free shipping on the dog holes.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it's the right thread…. we wouldn't string you along


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shop looks fabulous Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i was talked to my cousin last week that always knows the best places to get crawfish down the road asked about getting some in May told me he would get back with me ,had a grilling over the weekend and these grand kids where there and that small on the end came up and said Paw Paw what time is the craw fish boil on the 16 ,i hadnt said anything to anybody here and asked how did she know she went thur about 6 R 7 people that had told her i just LOL and asked some that were there and they all said they were planing in being there ,that my cousin had let the cat out of the bag ,life in a small town


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it did have some good dog holes and free shipping 
got to get off this puter ,or ill never get anything done yall have a great day ,


----------



## DIYaholic

I was all set to pull the trigger on the Voubo bench,
However, I noticed on the right end of the bench, the maple was burned.
I can't believe LV has allowed quality control to slip that much!!!
I did order the dog holes though!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. look at the calendar. Lee Valley does an elaborate ruse every 4/1


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I've got too much work to do to worry about the calendar. My kids even know they better watch it when it comes to April Fools day. I'all show them. I'm taking that $300 jointer plane off my list!


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I know very well what life is like in a small town. If I move a horse trailer this morning, someone will say something about it this evening. 
I hope the grandkids show up. It will just make for more fun. As long as Jeff acts properly, that is


----------



## JL7

Oh great Matt, so no free dog holes?? Kind of a killjoy…...

Gary, did you move the horse trailer again? What's up?


----------



## DamnYankee

Someone say dove taills?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Have you turned anything phallic, today???

I'm headed back to work….


----------



## GaryC

I'm going to the shop. Can someone PLEASE keep an eye on Jeff…


----------



## JL7

Kind of busy right now Randy, planning my next project:

http://ftp.gardentenders.com/DrunkenWoodworker/blog/40573


----------



## ssnvet

LT…. I've got T but no L and no $

Oooops! It's gonna be a long afternoon


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,

I may have to shoot the neighbor's cat.

Got no beavers to kill.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: I hear that them Beavers have taken a tip from the Taliban. In order to hide themselves better, they shave….


----------



## Gene01

Damn! that's why I can't find any. Sneaky devils, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did somebody say snow?Pictures?

Jeff I really like the little turning with the contrasting woods.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill…...when are you going to Grand Marais again? Let me know, I'm only a few miles out of your way…..we can do lunch. Sorry Matt, I know you're hungry…...

Speaking of cool new gadgets…..here's another one: CLICK


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you should go find a couple of those road runners and use a .22. If you find the bird, better have lots of ammo


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
To help you route out them "Sneaky Devils", the infamous hairless beaver,
I did a quick internet search, for "hairless beaver", "bald beaver" and shaved beaver". It is shocking what images were returned!!!

I can only hope that the following image doesn't get me banned from LumberJocks!!!

~

~

~

~

~


----------



## mojapitt

I noticed that there are a couple haters posting again why this site is too social and not based on woodworking. We wouldn't want people to act like they're friends and share ideas. What's the world coming to!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, it isn't all about woodworking because we have lives. Life is a mix of a variety of interests. Tge haters don't get that. I'd just stay away from haters. They'll only bring you down.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll bet the traffic on this forum alone carries the site financially.

hits = eyeballs = advertising = $$ = server expenses paid


----------



## superdav721

When two people meet in the same room to discuss something, that's socializing right?


----------



## GaryC

OK Here's the saw. No particular order. You can see in one picture that I got about 10 extra bearings. It also has a frame around the bottom with wheels on the back. I don't think that is standard. Got 3 extra blades as well. Also a pic of the IBox. Took one of the new WS300 but, it seems to have vanished
Also took a shot showing all the mess I have to clean up just to get it back to where it's going to be. Got some of it done today.


----------



## DIYaholic

With my workday pretty much over….
I walked all of the 30 feet home and ascended onto my stoop….
And nearly tripped over yet another package!!!










I may need to do some BBQing or smoking….
The box contained something I've never been exposed to….
A bit of mesquite!!!









There was also some very nice dunnage & packing materials….









Within the great state of Arizona, is a town called Snowflake….
home of the generous LumberJock known as Gene Howe!!!
In his "special delivery" was an assortment of items….
-Incra "Mike" micro positioner
-Incra Stop (for the Incra fence, that I received from Jeff)
-17" stop Extender Bar
-5 pieces of mesquite










*THANK YOU, GENE!!!*


----------



## GaryC

*This is from Woodworkers Journal eZine*

Imagine wood that has color and figure similar to cocobolo, machines as easily as birch and costs less than red oak per square foot. (It apparently grows faster than aspen!)  You'd think that would be great, right … so what's the hangup?

The wood's name is Spolir Floa® and it is a genetically modified tree from the Mount Santa's corporation. Starting with Indian rosewood and splicing in the genes from both Alfalfa (Medicago sativa) and Cannabis Sativa (so this stuff really does grow like a weed), Mount Santa's has produced an environmental miracle. The downside of the wood is that its sap is saturated with THC, the psychoactive constituent of cannabis sativa ― more commonly known as marijuana. This has raised several red flags.

"Inhaling the sawdust and any smoke made from burning this wood will get you righteously stoned." said Kara Knott, spokesperson for USDA. "There is no way this is getting approval into the country!" (The exceptions being Washington and Colorado.)

Mount Santas responded to criticism saying that proper dust collection and masking will make this product safe for any intended use. "Heck, people with nut allergies can die from using walnut … that's way worse than a little buzz, sheesh!" complained Dennis Mitchell, Mount Santas' Liaison for Unintended Consequences.

There is a Federal hearing scheduled for 1 April, 2015. Details to follow.

*More from the Journal*

My cat loves to hang out in the shop while I work, but is constantly in the way! She knocked my latest jewelry box project on the floor (took me hours to repair it), gets fur in freshly applied finishes, and tends to use piles of sawdust for, uh, unmentionable purposes. What do I do? - Claude Davenport

V.R. Mint, D.V.M.: The trouble is that Kitty is bored. She likes being with you in the shop, but you're not giving her anything fun to do. Put her to work! Hate sanding? (Of course you do, all woodworkers do.) Just spray milk on wood you want sanded and her rough tongue will have that workpiece smooth as silk in no time. Turn stock-prep chores over to her - instead of spending hours planing stock, sprinkle a bit of catnip on wood and she'll turn that thick stock into a scratching post in no time. This works especially well on furniture components, which she's probably used to scratching anyway. Finally, cats are great at chasing after stuff, and can be a real boon if you're prone to dropping small pieces of hardware on the floor. If none of these suggestions work out, just remember that Kitty also tastes just like chicken.


----------



## DIYaholic

Between Bill's router plate, Jeff's Incra fence, Gene's Incra "Mike" - micro positioned and my slab of Corian and oak flooring, I've the makings of a fine router table top. There will be additional items needed to be acquired and that will happen. I also have some nice pieces of wood to be incorporated into future projects. The one downside of all this….

I HAVE TO GO BACK TO FULLTIME EMPLOYMENT!!!

I really can't say thank you, nearly enough!!!

With my spring workload depleting both my time and energy….
I promise to get into the shop as much as I can!!!

Yeah, I do expect you to hold me to that!!!


----------



## JL7

Bandit and Randy…...TMI!

Well Gary - after further review, you still suck! That's a real beauty. I think I see another 14" saw back there in that cavernous shop…....you're going to hang onto that also right? It's nice to have 2 saws….and thanks for the cat tips…..going to try that sanding trick soon…... 

Nice score AGAIN Randy…...and cool of Gene to send the smoker wood…...what's for dinner?

Made the mistake of running down to Woodcraft today….15% until the 4th….....


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, guys. Nice to see the support on here. Definitely no haters.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
*YOU SUCK!!!*
With all that room, once the clutter is decluttered, what else ya gonna get???

Oh, BTW….
We will need to see pictures, though video would be preferred, of that monster saw in action!!!


----------



## GaryC

Actually, Jeff that's #3. I now have an 18" 14", an a 12" I've got to finish cleaning that mess so I can get the 18" back to where the 14" is now. Or, I can wait until you get here to help….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, you have me curious now. 
Please give a link or two where these haters are posting. 
I may regret it later, but I want to see what exactly you're talking about.


----------



## superdav721

Yeah what William said.
Me two.
William bring the shot gun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I just don't get it. Why wouldn't you want this site to be like stumpy's thread. I'm not sure I could get to know 55,000 woodworkers, but it's great to chat with a small group about stuff completely unrelated to woodworking. Don't people become friends because they have common interests, not only woodworking. I don't understand the people that make big announcements that they are leaving. Just leave if you don't like the site or the people. I like both. If this site ever goes belly up, we could still do this without LJ through the use of a yahoo group(free to set up).

Jeff, I'm not sure, don't get up there very often. I'd like to do a canoe trip this summer, late summer. May go skiing there next winter. That's a better bet. Although I do have another friend in the twin cities who's been trying to get us to come up for a visit. It would help if my wife had a reason for going. We'd bring the camper, boys and kids. She wants to take me to the fresh water fish hall of fame in WI.

Randy, sorry to hear about the work thing. That stuff really gets in the way of woodworking. I'm sure you'll find time though.


----------



## mojapitt

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59797 this one came back to say April Fools

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59774. This one thinks we're all lame


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Monte, I had to look. I wasn't going to, but I did anyway. This is why I stay on this thread and rarely go elsewhere. Y'all don't give me too hard of a time for asking a dumb question, and no one ever seriously gets to wound about a disagreement. Honestly, I may not have stayed on LJ if not for y'all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am sick of my computer. 
I am sick of typing on my phone.

My computer has not worked right in a while now. 
I've been messing with it for three days now and am just about ready to put it out of it's misery. 
The only thing that has kept me from using it for target practice is that it is my only way to get online except for my phone.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, if any of you are annoyed by LJ "kryptic, he used to be LJ "moron". Just signed up under a different name.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like my iPad for Lumberjocks. I can sit on my recliner. Do you have wifi?


----------



## mojapitt

I do 95% of everything from my phone. Just used to it I guess.


----------



## lightcs1776

I do most of my posting by my phone, but I prefer my laptop. Screen is too small on the phone, even though it is a decent size phone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I use my Microsoft Surface RT tablet for everything….
Well, when I'm at home. I use my phone when I'm out & about….

Speaking of being out & about….
I'm heading out….
& about to throw darts!!!

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Monte, send this to them


----------



## mojapitt

I have no Internet at home, only my phone. Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Best phone I have ever had.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, love the sign


----------



## GaryC

Can's use my phone. Takes too long to type a message on rotary


----------



## boxcarmarty

111 today, I feel I've been cheated…..


----------



## superdav721

GAry I am going to put that in my office.


----------



## JL7

Gary - instead of carrying that heavy new saw into the shop, why didn't you just move the shop to the saw??


----------



## JL7

How's that "working" thing working out Marty?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I actually like my phone. 
My only complaint is that I spend as much time back spacing as I do typing. 
My large fingers and auto correct are constantly conspiring against me for some odd reason. 
I was just telling my wife that if I did not mess with so many videos and photos that I have on external hard drives, I would get an iPad like she's got.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate auto correct.


----------



## JL7

I give you phone guys a lot of credit….I can't get used to posting from it…..

William, the newer iPads have a great camera and will automatically upload your stuff to iCloud, so it's backed up or you can access it from your computer or whatever. Which also means you can upload your old photos to the same space…....that all comes standard.

Only complaint with the iPad, it LOVES to double post…....


----------



## JL7

And the iPad doesn't do LJ videos…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Posting on my Nokia 920.
Darts have started to fly….
so has trash talking & BSing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, my Samsung tablet (7 plus) has an adapter, purchased separately, that allows a 500 GB USB hard drive to be attached.I had to put USB hub between the tablet and the hard drive since the USB port doesn't haveenough power. You could also use a hard drive that has external power.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I didn't like it's location

Monte, turn the auto correct off


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well thanks for the advice guys.

At the moment, only the programs that want to run at any given time actually work. 
Currently, Lumberjocks will not load. 
Netflix is working agains though, so I'm going to watch house of cards until the kids go to bed and I pass out in front of the computer. 
Lisa is at work tonight and I hate sleeping in the bed by myself anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sleep at the firehouse 1/3 of the time so my wife spends a lot of nights in the bed by herself. In fact she often jokingly complains about me being home in her bed. On the rare occasion that I'm home and she's out of town I can hardly bring myself to fall asleep. It's eerie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's no bandsaw but it is the piece I needed to get my band saw going finally. We'll see if it fits. Not until Friday though when I'll have a chance to go put it on. Well, maybe Thursday night. Thanks to Matt for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I need that sign for my office at the clinic!

I love my flip phone. Does everything I ask of it and I understand how to work it! My wife's phone is WAY smarter than I am. It was ringing and she was indisposed and I couldn't figure out how to answer it. As far as posting pictures with my phone, I have a great plan: I take the pic, text it to Monte, and he posts it! Couldn't be easier!


----------



## JL7

Nice find there Bill…....

Funny guy Andy…...at least you got the flip phone, Gary's still dialing 0 and wondering why the operator isn't picking up….

Kind of bummed out, Sandra got the free post holes….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait. 
I had a flip phone up to a little over a year ago. 
That isn't the question I really have though. 
You don't get the operator anymore by dialing 0?
Serioisly, somebody tell me why and when this changed. 
Don't make me actually dial it to see. 
I'd hate to feel foolish. 
Next question is, how do you get a phone operator now if you don't dial 0?
And the last question is, what do operators do now if no one knows how to contact them?


----------



## JL7

Come on William…...try it!


----------



## JL7

Apparently, there still are a few operators left in the world….found this article from June 2012:

A few facts about telephone operators:

•According to "PBS Kids," the first operators were teenage boys who had done well working in telegraph offices, but they didn't have the patience or dedication needed and were quickly replaced by women.

•Operators had to be unmarried, aged 17-26, and have long arms (to reach the top of the switchboard), "PBS Kids" says. They also had to be white and non-Jewish.

•For decades, every single call, local or long-distance, was handled by an operator.

•There were about 319,000 operators in 1998, and their numbers had already dropped significantly.

•Now there are fewer than 15,000 operators, according to government estimates.

•Outside of phone companies, most operators work in hotels and hospitals.

•For decades, operators functioned as a 911 service - emergency callers had to dial police, fire or ambulance numbers directly, or call the operator and ask to be connected.

•According to 911dispatch.com, having one single, universal number to call for emergencies began in 1937 with Britain's 999 system. It later spread to Australia and Canada.

•In 1967, Indiana Congressman J. Edward Roush, D-5th, from Huntington, proposed a similar system for the United States. On Jan. 12, 1968, AT&T, parent of the Bell systems, announced at a news conference in Roush's Washington office that it will begin just such a system, using 911 as the number.

•On March 1, 1968, Huntington became home to the first Bell 911 system in the nation, chosen because it was Roush's hometown. It was the first Bell 911 system in the country - but not the first 911 system.

•The first 911 call was actually made two weeks earlier in Haleyville, Ala. The head of Alabama Telephone saw AT&T's January announcement and decided to beat AT&T to the punch with his own system.

•The first Phase 1 system, where cellphone calls to 911 displayed the caller's phone number and the address of the cell tower receiving the signal, debuted in March 1998 - in Allen County.

Source: PBSkids.org, U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, 911dispatch.com


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe there aren't any, but I say try it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are some fun facts. I didn't get 911'til about 1994. Before that we just had a local number that reached the dispatchers. I still remember that number and it still works today. We used to give out stickers that had the number on it. Old people still have those stickers on their fridge and still use it.


----------



## JL7

That's it Bill…....or if you weren't smart enough to put the number on the fridge, you'd have to scramble to find the phone book before the robbers were on to you…....The phone book business ain't what it used to be either…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Just got another phone book today. It's going in this weeks recycle bin. I look up numbers online these days.

Time to call it a night. Y'all enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks
Headed back to NS in the morning to take care of more business stuff and start in on the monumental job of cleaning out my mil's house and garage. 
No, she didn't have any tools or wood. Nor did her late husband (I know you were thinking it)


----------



## Gene01

Like Andy, I use a flip phone also. It's one from Walmart…a Trac phone. LG made it. There's around 1500 minutes of air time on it and over 400 days of service. We've had it for 6 years. Except for my SIL, everyone else we know has those "Smart Phones". Considering what their monthly costs are, I'm well satisfied with my intellectually challenged one. We have a really dumb one too. It has a curly cord that goes to a box on the wall. In the Day, it was a "Princess". It ain't pink, though.

Just got some GREAT news. Our son was offered the chance to retire from the AF 2 years early. He had to apply for it and he just learned that his official date of discharge will be 8-1-14. Now he's got to look for a civilian job. 
He'll have his A&P certificate by then. So, a job in acft maint. or even teaching acft maint. would be up his alley.


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats to your boy, Gene.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang yall some talkers , 3000000000000000 million post

Randys got some great friends and that router tables going to have a lot of Character when you get it done ,dang haters 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/gQLtCoh5EaI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'm a hater!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Great news Gene ,

Andy not sure what a inguineal cryptorchid castration but it sounds like it was a full day

Gary you suck


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All I got was a dial tone, no operator.

Am I really the only dinasour on here?
I would still rather look up numbers in a phone book than on my phone. 
It may be habit. 
Or it may be that every time we need a local number I get the satisfaction of that look my wife gives me each time I find the number in the pages before she can pull it up on the electronic contraption.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with dinosaurs. I get tired of some of the new fancy stuff, although not all of it is bad.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i called 0 and they put me on hold


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, William. 
I ya know that "C" comes after "A" and "B", and "Z" is at the end, it's easy.


----------



## ssnvet

Almost done with the tennoning jig…










And today at work, I ran down to the crating shop and cut some disks for the Work Sharp. 6 from a scab of 1/2" MDF and 4 from a small scrap of Corion….










Ab-a-dab-a-dab-a-dab…... That's all folks!


----------



## DIYaholic

I love dinosaurs….
Didn't they all turn to OIL?
Where would we be without petrochemicals???


----------



## Doe

Coffee anyone?

Dave, interesting kuksa video. Kiitos (thanks).I was thinking of making one for my Finnish uncle but I don't have a birch burl to be authentic or even a chunk of birch big enough. I might just go newfangled and make a Canadian maple one.

Jeff, I have one of those Beall jobbies but I thought the result looked clunky. I guess I just did it wrong and will try again. Yours are excellent!

Gary, how big is that shop? Looks like a couple thousand square feet. Did you ever put something down and not find it for months?

For whiners:
First World Problems

I have a laptop with Windows 8 which is still annoying, and a cell phone that's always off (I hate using the phone). I may have been in IT for over 20 years but I'm turning into a Luddite in my old age. But I won't go this far: 
Bow Lathe


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, you're proof that Canadians are good people. Anyone offering coffee first thing in the morning has to be good.

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

I have coffee, free to all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee. Love the video Doe. Will be showing it to my daughter.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Question for you hoarders vs. thrower outers…..

Going to Grandmas and will be going through her kitchen. There are some things that I will keep for myself such as her rolling pin, biscuit cutters. Basically some vintage items that I will use.

Question - Do I box stuff up for when the kids are on their own in several years, or I do I give it away now to someone else who is setting up house. Sounds like a no brainer maybe but I'm very far on the side of getting rid of things but I don't want to have any regrets. (Hubby has no interest in going through the kitchen and has asked me to do it)…..

More coffee please…


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra

our generation appreciated hand me down items from previous generations and their history. You know your children, but most nowadays don't seem interested in it. I probably would not save it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, rule of thumb here is that it gets tossed if not used within a year, unless it has sentimental value. We have some dished and things from the kids great grandparents, but they are particular items, though not necessarily expensive ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goo.. m….

Where's my coffee….


----------



## GaryC

Cup # 3
Doe, it's 40×50 and yes. I've even found brand new stuff that I didn't remember buying.


----------



## mojapitt

Just thought I would add that it's snowing again


----------



## DIYaholic

Great vids, Doe.

*74*,
Just haul the entire kitchen back home with you….
Do as Chris said, if not used within the next decade, toss it.
Either use the space as a kitchen, or enlarge/use as YOUR shop!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Here's a bridge get over it". I love it.

Sandra, my grandparents and great aunts had a lot of stuff that was very indicative of their culture, they learned to speak Ukrainian before English. The oldest went to school first and came home and taught English his siblings. I wanted that kind of stuff and the silverware. Silverware always keeps working even when it's very old. A lot of my grandmas silverware said USN on it or it was off the queen Mary or some other ship, I thought that was neat. My great aunt had a whole set of dishes from Steak and Shake restaurant. Those are in use at the firehouse as we speak. I think you'll know what to save when you get there.

Good coffee Randy. I'll share it with everyone, even firefighters.


----------



## lightcs1776

Decade????


----------



## firefighterontheside

10 years


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would sure come up there if I could Monte. I would like the snow in SD. Where are you, I think you said before but I forgot.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha … yeah, I know it's 10 years. It seems about 9 years to long to hold onto stuff that doesn't have a sentimental value.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whitewood, I found it. What's the elevation up there?


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrr, #$##@###$ NEED A NAP.. 12 hours at work with this damn crick in my neck. Line ran GREAT until 15 minutes before quitting time. Then a part got stuck in the mold. 2 minute fix, then all the paperwork had to be redone…..GRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Might get the final corner of that dovetailed box done Thursday. IF it don't flood down there…..

One Mountain Dew just ain't enough, have to go and steal a couple more….


----------



## superdav721

Thank you Doe.
Pass the coffee please.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning people & Marty,

Now that my coffee is finished, I can finish my salutation!

Tough commute to work today….
Traffic on my 30 foot walk to work, may be heavy….

I'll type at y'all later….


----------



## superdav721

I had a thought. Wow
Stumpy pay attention.
Can one of us do something small like a scroll of Rex's name and we all send it around to the folks on this thread and we sign it. Finally get it to Stumpy and let it be seen in one of his episodes.
Or pass it around and make sure we post it in with other projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Careful Randy, tripping hazards are always present.


----------



## bandit571

I think I found Marty's Pick up truck


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boat will look good towed behind that!


----------



## gfadvm

Where I grew up we had 'party line' phone service. You would pick up the phone and could hear the neighbor's conversation! And you had to wait until they got off before you could make a call.

Sandra, The 'everyday' china in my grandparents house is our 'everyday' china and it keeps them in my thoughts even though they have been gone for 40 years.

Monte, That sucks! 60 degrees here. Buy my daughter's house, move to Oklahoma, and be walking distance to my shop!


----------



## lightcs1776

Just finished Stumpy's episode 34, building a drum sander. Cool episode, although it took over an hour to finish it. Don't folks know that just because I'm at work it doesn't mean I should be working?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I had a thought once….
It died of loneliness!!!

Great idea, on the Rex tribute thing!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice spokeshave review, Dave. Taught me how to start learning to use it as well as how the Woodriver performs. Well done.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Chris, wait for the next one. It will be on how not to use you sharpening gear.


----------



## lightcs1776

You mean the sandpaper I have glued down to floor tiles? Grin.

Also watched your drawknife clip. I always fingered the spokeshave worked the same way. Stanley Clio was interesting too.

Yes, I've got too much firewall work to do and if I don't take a break once in a while, all the lines in the config start looking the same.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy Dave has a great idea on a Rex tribute ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, we had party line at my grandmas house until about 1985 or so. We had to know what was the right ring to listen for otherwise you answered the neighbors call. Sometimes when you picked up the phone the neighbors were already on and we had to wait. I had a friend down the road and all I had to do to call him was dial the last 4 digits of the phone number. We still live in a no mans land. The only people I can call without dialing 1 + area code are in a 3 mile circle around my house.


----------



## mojapitt

The old gossips loved party lines. Learn a lot about your neighbors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah right.


----------



## lightcs1776

Used to live in small towns as a kid, where there was always at least that one gossip and everyone knew your business. I'll take that over hardly knowing any of my neighbors but one after living in the same house for 12 years. I'm usually pretty open about myself. Seems like folks up here are afraid to make connections.


----------



## ssnvet

My mom grew up in a small town in Michigan's thumb and tells the story about the one and only time she skipped school. During high school, she and her girlfriends cut class and went to …. get this… the high school in the next town over to see some friends. Apparently, some busy body at the Ben Franklin store saw them and her mother knew all about it before she even got home.

I have a very good friend (my pastor) who grew up in Flint, MI, where he came to school every day during duck season with a shot gun and kept it in his unlocked locker so that he could go straight to the fields after school and hunt until dark. The principal's only requirement was that he had to store the shotgun unloaded.

And people think that the reason kids go to school and kill their teachers and class mates is because the Satan spawned guns MADE them do it. :^o

Nope…. America has changed my friends, and I personally don't think it's been for the better.


----------



## lightcs1776

You're going to get me going down that road, Matt? All my kids,from the 12 YO, who shot for the first time last weekend (stupid NY laws) to the 21 YO has learned the basics of firearms safety and shooting. I pray this country gets back to its roots. If it doesn't, it will be a disgrace for us all.


----------



## ssnvet

I love the little saying…

you need to grow in grace, so you don't groan in disgrace :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

We need a lot of grace these days …


----------



## Gene01

During hunting season, we all carried guns in our pick ups and left them in there during school. Some of the teachers did too. I don't know of a boy that didn't carry a knife of some kind all the time. Even in grade school. Of course, they never came out inside the school…well maybe in shop class…and never in anger.

Our town had 1200 people. Phone numbers had 3 digits. My dad was a bulk agent for Standard oil and drove a big red gas truck or a red pickup. If I needed to find him I could call the operator, whose office was on main street, and she'd tell me if she'd seen him drive by or if he was parked at the coffee shop.

Things have changed a little since 1959.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, in NY, if you lean a loaded shotgun against the outside of your car, you can be charged with having a loaded weapon in a vehicle (a loaded pistol is OK). It's a crazy place to live.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, I don't know why exactly but my dad taught me to unload well before getting in the car or truck. I can guess it had something to do with the rutted and rocky roads we traveled and the bouncy ride of the vehicles back then. 
There was never a loaded gun in our house, either. No need back then. 
Today, mine are always loaded. Arizona's gun laws are a bit different than NY's. We carry, open or concealed, in a car or most anywhere else. 
I guess a Judge would be a no-no in a car in NY, right?


----------



## lightcs1776

It's fine in the car, Gene, as long as it is either a handgun or an unloaded rifle / shotgun. In fact, I recently found out that they consider the gun loaded if the magazine has rounds in it. I had always had my 22 magazine filled with a few rounds, and left it inside the gun case but not inserted into the gun. I don't do that anymore.

Edit: by the way, when I visit my family in Georgia I see a lot of open carry. You need a permit down there to carry concealed. You're not allowed to carry open in NY at any time unless hunting or at the range (not while driving to the range).


----------



## lightcs1776

One point to mention for those who own a firearm. It should be common sense, but check regulations if your traveling. We've had folks bring personal protection with them while traveling through NY and gotten into hot water. For example, you can have a pistol in your car in NYC, but only while traveling through the city, which means no stopping, even for gas.


----------



## GaryC

I've spent the last two days cleaning in that shop. Going to take a few more. Finding all kinds of things I haven't seen in a while. Trying to toss some shorts out. That's the hard part.


----------



## bandit571

Ohio does have concealed carry. Need a permit and a certified class first. You can have a gun in the car here, but, the ammo must be in the trunk where one can't access it without getting out of the car.

Used to have the Kenton ******************** Dog trials north of here. Every year leading up to the date, house break-ins looking for guns. Right after the Trials….no break-ins….

ANY firearm bought at the Trials was sure to be "hot".

ps: don't even ask about that "row" in the back of the site…......


----------



## superdav721

Mississippi is passing a law that under natural disaster it will be illegal to just confiscate guns like Louisiana did in New Orleans during Katrina.
We have two styles of concealed carry permits. One of them is almost the same carry as a law officer.
You can legally carry open, in your car, in your home and at your work place without permit.
I carry often.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's so hard to get rid of a piece of wood that you may need some day. One of the reasons I'm gonna add a small room to the back of my shop, so that I can store the shorts in there and in a few years worry about having to cull the shorts.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I never get rid of any wood unless it's too short for my wife to make into a pen. Even then, I consider making them into dog stops first. Also, if it happens to be really nice wood, like purpleheart or ebony, really small pieces make good inlay material.

Dave, that is one of the many reasons I love the South.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, everybody send your shorts to Chris.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
As far as shorts go….
Do you want us to send you boxers or briefs???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm all boxers, Randy. Ha ha ha.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm a boxer brief kind of guy. Best of both worlds.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny!


----------



## GaryC

A shooting at Ft. Hood again


----------



## JL7

Great video Eddie…....

Great idea Dave - maybe William will kick it off with his scrollsaw?

Thanks Doe….give the Beall thing another try, it's pretty cool…....

Interesting discussions here today, and then Fort Hood like Gary said…....times are a changin'..... sad.


----------



## JL7

Randy - did you you get the email?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I must me getting old….
I forgot all about that email.

Going to reread it, now….


----------



## JL7

Matt, I have a bit of the 80/20 still around, so this is a rough mock up of the new TS base…...the deal is I'm limited to whatever parts I have, so this is as much as I can assemble without cutting….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That's going to be a really, really, really nice TS station!!!

Email has been reread and replied to….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, do you have a B on your keyboard?


----------



## KTMM

SEVENTY FOUR, DAVE IS TALKING ABOUT GUN CARRYING. SOUNDS POLITICAL TO ME….....

CAN YOU PERMA-BAN HIM.

William, what you talking about, I'm an operator. Wait, I'm a power plant operator, not what you were talking about. Jeff, I'm just stoked I got that printer working. It's circa 2008 and had some serious ink clots.
This fat boy did a lot of WORK at WORK today. Hardly fitting.

And this goes out to the HATERS:


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for those at Ft. Hood. It's tragic when these men and women can't be safe at what should be the safest of places. Of course, law abiding Soldiers can't carry a weapon on post to protect themselves.


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, guns are not political. They are tools made of metal and polymers. Of course, I know you know that, but had to say so anyway.


----------



## superdav721

http://bettylou.zzruss.com/woodstock.htm




http://www.viralport.com/amazing-piece-of-wood/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Latest I read said one dead(shooter), 8 injured with 4 of those critically.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was at Woodstock…in 2005.

There is a LJ who built his own coffin.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92715


----------



## GaryC

That was really cool. He's sure good with that drimmel


----------



## GaryC

They just said (Fox) that there were 4 dead and he was one of them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I just saw that now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Report stated it was another Soldier who committed the killings. I'm sure it will take some time before they get any real answers.


----------



## KTMM

What, guns aren't political? Since when.

I'm picking. I'm a proud ex-gun owner. I don't own any right now, but that has to do with the size of my house, I'm a lousy shot, and my youngest kid.

Eventually I'll probably buy another one (hundred), but for now, I like a knife and my maglite. As far as home invasions go, I want to injure the assailant enough so that I can put them through a bit of re-education….. it's hard to rob people with no legs….. Of course, I could make that individual some crutches. I'm not heartless.

But then again, I don't think like most people.

Anytime people are senselessly killed is horrible


----------



## lightcs1776

Lucas, I realized your comment was in jest.

Dave, cool videos, especially the one with the truck body. I thought it might have been you in there, but then I saw a tool that had a cord attached and realized there was no way it could be you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Nice videos….

I have a few guns….
I don't keep them loaded!!!
DeWalt finish nailer
HF pin nailer
Delta brad nailer
staple
Caulking


----------



## DIYaholic

Such a tragic event at Ft. Hood!!!
So sad, that good, innocent people are killed and injured….


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave, more than just the tea tonight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, Monte, one of you needs this.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4363898872.html


----------



## JL7

Bill, I don't think this guy read your chain saw safety rules…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a very cool chainsaw. My neighbor has an 880 with the "second man attachment. I don't want to be holding it. .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello. I tend to ignore any conversation about gun laws in the US. Because I don't know enough about the issue.

Working hard at Grandma's


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

soldiers and their family s are in my prayers a good friend his daughter is stationed there told me shes ok , shes a MP there just got back to the states a few months ago , crazy world, its sad


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, it is crazy. Senseless.

Monte, I would run the saw, but not the business end.

Jeff, that's what you call a kickback. The chain probably broke when he hit something. I had a chain break on me a long time ago when the bar tip hit a nail. The chain swung around and laid on my hand, luckily the brake worked and the chain wasn't spinning anymore.


----------



## GaryC

This is the same guy I got the bandsaw from…. This thing has never been used

http://texarkana.craigslist.org/tls/4404087329.html


----------



## superdav721

Jeff tea?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit did i ever say how much i hate dove tails ,just havent got them down yet 
i was blaming it on the saw but Jeff gave me a good one so now im blaming it on the wood  i cut these and forgot to cut off the line they are a little loose well real loose, practice make perfit they say but im wondering


----------



## firefighterontheside

880, that's a big saw. I have a 250 that I love, but I would like to get a 290 with a 20" bar. That would be great for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yea Dave herbal Tea ?

Bill i will only use the saw stop model chain saw


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary that a sweet mortiser there hes got it at half price they are good ones ,wish i was closer , he didnt have a jointer did he ? Gary may try to swing by your place in a few days will call first and give you a warning pm me your phone # ,and get a cup of coffee maybe give you a hand moving some stuff around there in that Texas size shop ,looks like you need a three wheeler to get around in there


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, yes he does. It's an 8" but he doesn't have it up for sale yet


----------



## DIYaholic

News is over….
& I'm out!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, that was funny!! I'd like to see it.

Gary that's a serious mortiser. I bought my delta with the intention of using it, which I have to make one bench. I hope to have more cause to need it if someone asks me to build something that requires it.

Sandra, good to hear you made it thru the snow to take care of the kitchen.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, ask the kids if there's anything from Grandma's that they remember that they'd like to keep, and pass on the rest. You can't keep much, especially when the snowmobile is going to be in the garage . For our family, we all remembered different things and it worked out well.

Dave, brilliant idea and I like the idea of William starting with something on the scroll saw. If it's ok with the misfits, I'd like to join in even though I only knew him for a few months (and was never the brunt of his wit).


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
I agree, Doe. As long as the work on the scroll saw goes to those who know how to do that work. I'd hate to mess the thing up using my lack of talent with that saw. However, I could sand the fool out of it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Watching the news to see what is new regarding the mess at Ft. Hood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
The "goodness" of it YTBD….

Coffee…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm late to the party.

Don't get me started about caskets. 
Thanks to Lucas, it is an ongoing battle with Lisa and I. 
I want to make my own casket and use it as a coffee table until I die. 
She says it is the one thing that will make her leave me if I try brining a casket into the living room.

I refuse to discuss guns. 
I am a proud gun owner and carrier. 
And that's as far as I'll go with the subject in a public setting.

I will be glad to scroll something for the Rex idea. 
Someone needs to either give me a very clear idea of what everyone would be happy with so I can design something,
Or make up a design and email it to me. 
I suggest that, either way we do it, that you all design it or allow me to resize the pattern to allow it to fit into a small or medium "if it fits it ships" box. 
This will ensure that everyone can economically be able to sign it and send it on to the next person. 
Someone let me know something pretty soon on that idea if ya'll want me to scroll it. 
I completely understand if ya'll want someone else to do it.

I have been in limbo for several days now thinking on how I want to build a work bench. 
Every idea I put on paper winds up not being satisfactory to me when I start really thinking about it. 
I may eventually have to just start construction without a plan of action. 
I hate that, as I see a bench as something that needs to be carefully planned out.

Anyway, morning everyone. 
I'm ticked off at randy. 
I was under the assumption that the bag of coffee he sent me was one of those newfangled bottomless bags. 
Imagine my disappointment when it was empty.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Not that I'm glad the bag is empty….
I am glad that you enjoyed it so much!!!

I wanted to get the bottomless bag….
But it wouldn't fit in the "if it fits it ships" box!!!

Gotta go and try earning my paycheck….


----------



## mojapitt

William, looking at the bag as empty sounds pessimistic. Look at the bag as an opportunity to fill it with something beautiful. Or something like that.


----------



## superdav721

Doe everyone here is welcome. Rex new and loved all.
William i would say mabee the shape of Texas with RIP Roger Clark.
Do it on light wood so the signatures will show.


----------



## GaryC

If the project could be completed by the time we have the boil in May, quite a few of us could sign it at one time. Would that be a possibility?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll take a vote or something. 
If most of you want me to do it, I will come up with something and get it done within the next week.


----------



## JL7

I second Dave's Texas idea….maybe add "from your LJ friends"....or something like that…...Sandra and Doe should chime in on that one….


----------



## gfadvm

The Rex memorial thingy is a great idea! The Texas shape would be my choice also.

I've got to get the place mowed/weedeated so we'll be ready for the LJ get together/gumbo feed Saturday night. Don Broussard is bringing the gumbo from South Louisiana so it should be excellent. There aren't many LJs in my area but all are invited!

Later


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
William sounds sounds like a great idea , and dont forget he loved his England too,


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

We're experimenting with modifying one of our patented products at work and we needed to machine a little slot into an existing Aluminum part. My boss was a little surprised when I told him I'd rather take them home and run them on my mill than use the one in our maintenance shop (It's a nice Bridgeport clone, but I can never find anything down there, since no one ever puts stuff away).... So I've now done "real" work on the mill! And they turned out great.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Killeen and Hood have had more than their share of tragedy. My heart goes out to them.

If it could be done, maybe a Forstner divot with Rex's avatar inlaid, near the town he called home. Or, a Texas star with the inlay and applied to the state plaque? 
Maybe a bunch of us could get it signed at eddies around the 16th of May? Along with a few toasts to ol' Rex.

Re: the Ford guy. Good eye, steady hand and excellent driving skills. Fascinating video. Thanks, Dave.

Guns aren't political. People are. 
And, *74*, it's OK that you don't know much about the gun laws in the US. Most people in the US don't either.

Randy, Enjoying the first pot of that coffee. It is Outstanding. I thought that we had bought the same kind at Costco but we hadn't. Just the same color of bag. Yours is really fantastic! Thanks again.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy those folks down south Louisiana can do some good Gumbos youll enjoy it for sure


----------



## JL7

I'm just finishing off a pot of the special blend also Randy…...good stuff!


----------



## JL7

One other idea for Rex would be to do a portrait of his avatar. I would bet that KnotCurser would help to create the pattern and William could do the carving. Something like this:



First thing would be to figure out if the image lends itself to the process, I have no idea:


----------



## Gene01

That's a great idea, Jeff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that would look great on something ,William is a Master on that scroll ,miss ole Rex


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I think i have that picture at better resolution. Ill check when I get home.


----------



## superdav721

tanks Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

All the ideas for the Rex Tribute Project are great!!!

We shouldn't forget his tag line….
"Always look on the bright side of life!" 
For he lived that, EVERY day….


----------



## JL7

Good point Randy…..have to agree!


----------



## superdav721

if you noticed when he felt really bad he would only post
"Boo!"


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to return to the paycheck generator….


----------



## GaryC

I vote….. yes


----------



## bandit571

Spent a wee bit of time at the grinder a while ago. An old "Beater" chisel from Harbour Freight was redone. Profile now looks like a triangle, and the edge has a slight skew to it. I can now get into all the back corners of them dovetails! Cleaned up the first set "A-A" and they fit even better! Seems there was a bit of waste down in there, holding things apart. Now, since I also have a second H-F freight chisel the same size, maybe make a matched set, with the skewed part going in each direction>>>>

Afterwork nap wasn't quite enough, today. Raining all the live long day around here. Dog doesn't like Thunder Storms. She can here them several miles away. Right now, she is hiding under the computer desk. Van do like to hydroplane, though. About lost it twice on the way home this morning. Second time, I slowed down to gain control, and some "D A" driving a semi behind me decided to just go ahead and pass. Seems I was only doing 55 in a 55. He seemed to think that rain and speed mix? Got to looking after he went by….yep. around these parts, there are several routes to get parts to the Honda plants. We call them The Tokyo Express. And don't even think about getting in their way. Going down the main "Express" highway near the two assembly plants. It IS a four lane divided highway ( US 33) and speed limit is 65 mph. While going across an overpass, was passed on the driver's side by a semi, and on the berm by a car, both were doing at least 80 mph!.

Last night, going TO work. Went by the twin Wind Turbines that Honda built. Neither were moving, not enough wind. One was facing to the NE, the other was facing to the NW. They are only a half mile apart. Going home, they were going pretty good, and headed ESE. They are to supply 10% of Honda Transmission's power supply. 1.5 mega watts each.

Most gas stations here are selling the "regular" for $3.60 to $3.65 a gallon. I drive up to Huntsville, Oh and pay $3.32 a gallon, for the same stuff? Yep.

There is an antique (and more) store in that little town. Downstairs is the "Buy,sell and trade" Junk-in-the-box Antique store. Upstairs…almost anything related to guns. The is even a complete Surplus store up there. IF Uncle Sugar issued it to the troopies, it is for sale up in the "Patriot Attic''. Did see a large cardboard box, FULL of M16 30 round clips ( empty, of course) with a "Buy two, get one free tag on them….

Randy: about bloody time, ya bum.

Somewhere on the REX plaque, thee should be an image of a bottle of BAILEY"S! For his coffee, don't ya know?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Alright guys, I read Texas, with England, Rex or roger? And baileys. Don't forget the baileys. 
I have a suggestion though.

If someone knows knot curser personally, I like the scrolled portrait idea. 
I have an idea for it and a perfect piece of wood if someone can make a good pattern. 
I am not good at making patterns of human faces. 
His face would mean more to his family, which brings me to the other part of my idea. 
After all is said and done and everyone who wants signs it, are we going to have it shipped to his family?
I think that would mean a lot to them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great ideas, especially regarding shipping it to his family.


----------



## JL7

I agree William…...we can contact Bryan and go from there…....

As far as the portrait goes, let's at least run it by Knotcurser and see what he thinks…......it would probably be best if you contact him directly because he knows all the tricks…..if not, I can do it as well…....


----------



## bandit571

Rain day today









While it does look a LOT better than all that white crap, there is a downside to it









but what would a Dungeon be, without water running across the floor?

Dovetail chisel is done









Like that miter joint? Another look at a "Miter Joint"









But wait, there is more









When you open it up. You will find these









Just can't do these on a router, though….


----------



## DIYaholic

I would agree, sending it to his family would be the right thing to do….

Yesterday, I prepped the dump body for paint….
Today, I got to paint it….
6 rattle cans later….
Paycheck generation is over for the day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

146…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all the commotion about???


----------



## bandit571

hey, Marty, did you see I found your truck?

Didn't need quite all of this rain you sent me, either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to back pedal and take a look. That truck would look good sitting in my driveway…..

Apparently I didn't send you enough cuz it's pretty darn wet here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I do not know knot curser. 
If he made the pattern in the photo someone posted earlier today though, then he is good enough to do it, if the portrait is good enough. 
The few portrait patterns I have designed depended greatly on the photo I had to work with. 
A lot of people are a lot better than I at designing them though.

If you talk to him, if he can make a pattern with no floaters (he'll know what that is) I can cut it.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder if they bought it off of Jed Clampett???

I live on a hillside, so most of that wet stuff is going, well, you know…


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I know you have not been around much and
just want to help make things look familiar….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I get the same reaction from Otto when I come in at night. The conversation goes something like this…..

Me: Otto, How was your day???

Otto: Grrrrrrrrrrrrr…..


----------



## JL7

William….I'll send him a note just to see if it's feasible…...I understand the floater thing…....

Leave it alone Randy!


----------



## bandit571

Or as Rex would say: "The dog's Bullocks…"

And here i thought randy was just a Horse's…..

( don't look now, Randy, I just stole a couple more DEWS!)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Sounds like a plan to me ,

Randy about that special blend pot you sent to Jeff i thought you lived in Vermont not Colorado 

yall lost me on the floaters

hay Marty hows the transliteration to work going just Bullocks

Bandit that looks like a very strong miter joint


----------



## JL7

Dave - the portrait idea has merit IF you have a better res photo!!


----------



## GaryC

IF you plan to send it to Mrs Rex… we could get Brian (son) to send a better picture


----------



## Doe

Gents, if knot cursor can't help, I have Corel PhotoPaint and could try to take the picture and trace the image to get it into a line drawing which may help William decide how to cut it. I haven't done this for years and if my upstairs 'puter still works, I can give it a go on Saturday. I can't guarantee results but I'll do my best.

Does anyone know an easier way to go back a couple of three or four thousand posts? There were a bunch of pictures when he was on vacation by the gulf and they're a lot bigger than the avatar. One of them would be a better test.

If fitting the box is important, can it be cut and glued together again once the mailing is done? Personally, I don't care what it costs-I've gotten over what the postal system charges; it'll definitely be less than mailing some of the packages I've been involved with.


----------



## JL7

Hey Doe - that's very cool!

I should have posted more info earlier, Bob, (Knotcruser) is totally in and said he would be honored to do the pattern if a higher res photo is found. Dave is checking on that. It would be nice (I think) to use his avatar photo if possible…...but just another opinion…..

There is a way to kind of scroll back in time farther on this thread, by clicking on the "view all replies" link toward the top. You can then skip many pages at a time…....but still takes some time to find something…...

Also, Marty has a knack of pulling up old posts…........Marty??


----------



## lightcs1776

I have to say, y'all have a lot of heart. Amazing group of people.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about this one?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had another idea. 
Rex had a few friends overseas as well. 
What do ya'll think about this?

Someone make a public post after we settle on a photo and get a pattern being worked on. 
Let people know what we're doing. 
Anyone who would like to, but does not wish the while thing to be shipped to them, could write a small note or signature on a small piece of paper and send to my PO box (sorry, don't want my physical address that public). 
I could make a double wife frame. Anyone who physically signs it would do so on the frame itself. Below the portrait though, in the other framed section, I could do sort of a collage piece with the little pieces of paper of other's signatures. 
Also, if someone doesn't wish to ship internationally, they could write what they want, snap a photo, and email it to me. I can resize it all to fit in the collage area.

That may sound nuts. 
But it's just a thought.


----------



## Doe

William, great ideas!

I don't think I saw a picture of him without a hat until now. Was he usually hatless? I think I've seen him in a picture where he's either happier or with a devilish sort of look (hard to tell, maybe both).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I just sent a message to KnotCurser concerning the portrait. I told him I would try to, tonight or tomorrow, to email him a couple of options. So here is what I need.
I have the one photo I posted above that came from his obituary. There are a lot of photos on here though of Rex in hats. He loved his hats. So I am going to go dig up some. I need you guys to chime in and help me pick two or three of our combined favorites to send to KnotCurser. That will allow him options on which he thinks he can make the best pattern with.

So I'm off to find photos now.


----------



## JL7

Good ideas William….....

Marty sent these photos…..apparently he is busy in the bathroom…....??


----------



## Doe

Bandit, this one's for you: 
'Google Naps' maps out best places for a quick snooze

http://www.googlenaps.info/


----------



## Doe

Wow, I didn't realize Rex was related to Winston Churchill!


----------



## JL7

So many posts to click through….....having trouble finding the Rex photos, but did find this gem….

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/732407


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes it is a lot of pages.
And I'm having to stop from time to time when I get misty eyes remembering some of Rex's past antics.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, hey, hey…..Jeff…stick to the project


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think I need to stop.
I have figured out that Jeff is doing the exact same thing I'm doing, 
Except he's about fifteen pages ahead of me.


----------



## JL7

Speaking of naps…...

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/716567


----------



## JL7

Classic Rex…..

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/708363


----------



## JL7




----------



## Doe

Jeff, the bird's hysterical . . . er . . . keep your mind on the job.

Could you number them? It'd be easier to vote.


----------



## JL7

Sure….now you say number them!! How about you go by the post number!


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

What's this all about?

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/697364


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7

Carpal Tunnel has set in…...if anyone wants, I left off here and working backwards…......

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/1600653/page/855


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have been working on it too Jeff.
You post all that I come to before I come to them though.
I don't see how though.
I started at page 1 going up.


----------



## JL7

Keep going William….....

Where's Dave with the high res photo??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not sure.
I am going to shoot a PM to knotcurser asking him to take a look at all the photos you have posted so far.
I'm hoping he can tell us which ones will lend themselves well to making a pattern so we can know what our best choices are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good stuff guys. The beginnings of a great tribute to a great friend. I'm sorry that I didn't get to know Rex. That was just before I came in.

Lots of rain here, thunderstorms, large hail, a tornado this morning and flash flooding. Luckily the wife's car wasn't damaged by the quarter size hail. Gonna spend a little time in the shop tomorrow and then go to the Gander Mountain that just opened here this week.


----------



## GaryC

We have a Gander Mountain here. They really did the business for their first two years. Then an Academe came to town and now they do much less business. 
Really too bad you miss Rex, Bill. He was a great guy with a super wit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like it Gary and I guess he posted a lot of selfies. What did he do? Pics of him woodworking with kids, grand kids? Did he have a woodworking specialty?


----------



## GaryC

Bill

He was retired. He ended up with cancer that got into his spine. 
http://lumberjocks.com/utrbc001
The link is to his home page. He has an interesting post there. No specialty as far as I know. Just general woodworking .. He liked to teach his grandkids. Last year of his life was really rough but, he kept a good attitude. He really went thru some hard times.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok fellas.

I am supposed to email knotcurser tomorrow with a 1st, 2nd and third choice.
Here's the ones I think will work best for a pattern from what we have now.

1st photo on post #58069
1st and 2nd photo on post #58076
4th and last photo on post #58078
And I'm still anxious to see what Dave has.

We need a 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice.
I'll check in later for any input.


----------



## GaryC

William, I really like #1 on 58076,,, but I'll go along with the group choice. I wonder if the shadow will cause a problem


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary did you decide on the mosticer , called and talked with him about his jointer hes going to get back to me ,think he is selling them due to health reasons and dont relly want to but has to cant use them any longer sounded like a really nice person


----------



## lightcs1776

My vote is for the first picture on 58069. However, I barely got to know Rex. He was pretty sick when I started on this site and he only got on once every few days. Great guy who seemed very honest and full of wit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Rex was from England but lived in Texas.
He was going through his at least second (actually third if I'm not mistaken) bout with cancer.
His last couple of years was a regimine of a seven day stretch where he took chemo once a week and then suffured the consequences of the chemo for five or six days, then went and done it all again. 
I talked to him a lot privately.
With all my pain issues, Rex was an inspiration to me.
He had a quircky sense of humor.
I've known a couple of time though that he was on here joking with his friends with an IV in his arm to keep him from getting dehydrated with a bucket between his legs for when he started vomiting.

And of course since he spent so much time with doctors and nurses, he always had a joke to make about chasing the pretty nurses.

As for wood work, his health had kept him from doing much the last few years.
He did do a lot of cleaning that last year trying to get things back in order for when he beat the cancer again.
He was a helluva man to know though.

.

My favorite memory of Rex:
I was down real bad. Between pain and depression I hadn't been to the shop in over a week. 
I checked my email and had a message from Rex.
He sent me a pattern in an attachment and told me I had to get off my lazy butt and make a hundred of them right away.
I was then instructed to "piss on it".
I opened the attachment to find a pattern for a bullseye that is meant to go in urinals.

There was more to the email than just that, but that was the jist of it.
I was still in pain, but that email lifted me spirits enough to drag myself to the shop and get to moving around.


----------



## superdav721

I cant find it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JL7

I'm with Gary, #1 on 58076, and I believe that Bob can re-touch that a bit (or any of them for that matter…)


----------



## JL7

Also - as Gary mentioned earlier, we can ask Bryan what he's got….....


----------



## JL7

Dave - with all the links, videos , tips, how to's….....you can't find it????


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I have no intentions of getting that mortiser. If you want it, go for it. It's never been used. But' Ill tell you, if you come to get it and especially if you get the joiner too, you are going to need a good trailer and lots of straps. Those things are beyond heavy. If you decide to buy them, let me know when you are coming. I'll take you to his place and help load. 
He is a nice guy. Likes to talk…A LOT. He is a retired tool & die maker and his shop is full of that type of equipment.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm with um…..everyone, #1 on 58076


----------



## JL7

Bill, my sister was fighting cancer at the same time as Rex, and she lost the fight a few months before he did, and sadly, tomorrow would be her birthday. Not sure how to deal with that? Anyways, Rex would send a lot of mail asking how things are. I think we helped each other quite a bit through that time with those notes….

I'm sure some of you know this, but Rex had a big video planned based on the characters on this thread. He was writing the script. It makes me wonder if Bryan knows about the script? He would just bust out in laughter thinking about it…...Especially Stumpy's role…..Probably becasue Stumpy has always been doing the videos. It was supposed to be filmed in his shop, and that was part of the reason toward the end that he was so determined to get the shop in order…...

He did do an amazing job getting that shop sorted out…...

Good stories William…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Rex was one hell of a man , no one could match wits with him , and a heart as big as they come ,i battle depression have most my life didnt meet Rex on this thread was on one of the coffee shop ones reading thur the political debates not even commenting just reading and had a bad bout with this depression that came on me been in the rut for a few weeks with it and Rex was on that thread giving them hell with his wit and humor ,man they were mad and he just kept getting more and more witter as they argued the points and then he said something that ,got me to laughing so hard that i had to get up and you know that was the last bad bout i have had with it ,i PM Rex and told him i have sit and been in many ,many debate and he was one of the best that i have ever heard r read that used humor the way he did and told him his wit had pulled me out of a rut i was in ,we talked a while and thats how i came to this thread , i wish the avatar could be used as he was proud of it i think but which ever he has to have a hat on he loved his hats


----------



## JL7

There ya go Eddie…...good stuff.

The avatar photo would be the bomb…..


----------



## superdav721

THIS IS WHY I ROASTED REX.
Hi Dave
Many thanks for remembering me on one of your Stumpy 2×4 contest postings, that was very thoughtful of you and I really appreciated it as I had told Stumpy I would enter the contest, and now feel that I have let him down.
I do enjoy reading the posts about the contests, I see a lot of happiness being generated and friendships being made.
I did actually do something towards my competition entry, although did not get to the shop to actually make my entry. I was going to make a convertable box which would be a joke and make people laugh, not a serious skill contender, but a good example of my warped brain. I have actually got the documentation and some computer generated pictures of what the project was going to be - pity I could not do the manual work required. I might even let people have a link to the documentation and sketches so those who need a laugh can see what I was about to spring on the community.
As far as my health goes, I am currently having a lot of problems with the side effects of this new treatments - had 2 so far. The side effects are very debilitating, not all painful, but certainly get you in a good for nothing state. I have also to be very careful because the treatments lower my white blood cell count drastically and like this I am first in line to catch any nasty stuff going around, I even have to wear a mask most of the time. My hair is now falling out, but with my luck it won't affect my ears and nose hairs, and I may have to invest in an eyebrow pencil. lol Told Sandra that I was going to invest in an Elvis or Louis IV wig.
Anyway, let me know what you think about releasing my project entry plans that didn't make it.
I do hope there are going to be more of these contests, they are great fun and generate good vibes. I wish they would also instigate Roasts, that one would put me in my element.
Best regards, Roger


----------



## superdav721




----------



## JL7

Good story Dave…......

Is that the high res version? If yes, we're in trouble there…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP my Friend


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, get that crown off my head


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary i didnt know that was you you must of work out a lot getting that shop cleaned up


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, yeah…plus I usually don't go without a shirt
Are you going to buy that stuff from that guy?


----------



## gfadvm

My vote is for his avatar pic.

Don Broussard just got here a few hours ago and we have been having a really good visit. He is a super nice guy. eddie said he might show up Saturday for the gumbo. If he does, I'm gonna tell my wife he's on Duck Dynasty!


----------



## JL7

Sounds like a good time Andy! Snowing up a storm here…...I think I'm heading to Tulsa!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cancer sucks, takes so many people too early. My wife and I lost one of our best friends to cancer 2 months ago. He was 43. They found a tumor in his brain 3 years ago. Had it removed twice. The last time he had a stroke. Tumor came back again 3 months ago and there was no hope. He didn't even last as long as they said he would. Pictures are great and we will always remember him, his laugh especially.

Jeff sorry about the loss of your sister. Remember the good times, that's what I do.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im heading out that way tomorrow going to try to get some Gumbo at Andys and will stop and check them out its a little out of the way but then im not in no hurry for any appointment ,i havent wore a watch sense i retired ,if you would PM me your phone # ,if i do get them i may have to pay him and come back and get them at a latter date. i would love to have one but a jointer would be nice i use hand planes and the TS but i cant stand for a long period of time with a jointer plane ,i do use them but mostly if its just one r two joints didnt relly care for hand planes till stuumpy showed me the 3000 and told me it was idiot proof for getting a edge and it dose work really well i kinda like my hand planes a lot more now


----------



## mojapitt

I am crossing every part of my body I can, but we don't show any more snow coming right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ask him if his snake ever came back.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill, and sorry for the loss of your friend…..good advice, remember the good times…..


----------



## JL7

Wow Eddie, a gumbo road trip and a possible 8" Powermatic jointer…....?? Now that's just too much to imagine at one time….....you can here the words coming now….wait for it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill sorry for your loss and Cancer sucks in a bad way


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i will have a hang over 

last time i was at williams i asked him if he thought with me getting these tools if some may think im just a show off he told me probable. but then i once told William that his avatar was strange and that im not gay r anything but your a good looking guy why you got that mask on he told me he didnt think i was gay just a weird person got to love that honesty  but then he know me well and knows that i pretty much live month to month like we all do just got some back pay from the SS and was able to get some good tools that i had been wanting for ever.


----------



## JL7

Ha….funny Eddie…...but no need to explain any of that to me! Your're gonna the words either way! You only get one shot at this thing Eddie, do it up…........


----------



## superdav721

Andy tell Don hello from the boys in Mississippi


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

check this out 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59659


----------



## GaryC

EDDIE , WILLIAM
yall better hang on. BIG storm leaving here coming to you


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, We were talkin about you at dinner tonight!


----------



## superdav721

Oh No!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I enjoyed that Eddie. Thanks for pointing out Charlie's great guitar work. Time to go to bed now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i told ya not to do it they would find out .now they,er plotting


----------



## superdav721

Gary Dave and Lucas are down here to.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill that Charlie got talents


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to call it a night….

I really do hope the "Rex Tribute Project" comes to fruition….

The Avatar photo should be the image used…
So That really is my #1.
If not, then the picture #1 on post 58076 would be my #2 choice.

I don't have a #3 selection.

Good Rex stories were shared tonight….
That is a good thing….

Andy,
I hope y'all have fun at the OK Gumbo Shindig!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Eddie you are one funny dude.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave i hear thunder i ways off so it must be getting close ,got to go check the weather later gators


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-I talk with a "slight" Cajun accent but I type in US English. Andy and I had a very nice visit along with a most excellent shop and property tour. He encouraged me to follow and participate in this forum. I've posted a few entries earlier but I found the shear quantity of activity a bit hard to keep up with. If y'all can tolerate an occasional drive-by, I'll play along. Judging by reading of recent comments, I think I mostly fit in.

@firefighter-No sign of the shop snake since last year. I REALLY hope he's entered witness protection and won't ever come back. I've posted local recipes with snake as the main ingredient around the shop just in case though.

@Dave-We did talk about you, but only in glowing terms. Don't let it go to your head though (as in ego-you guys . . .). Oh, and hello back to the boys in MS and Lower Alabama.


----------



## GaryC

Dave , Lucas…didn't mean to slight yall. Right after I posted, we lost power for just a couple of seconds but, couldn't get the satellite back. 
Not sure now if you are going to get it or if it's going to stay up in Arkansas


----------



## Doe

58069 first one (that's the one I remember). 58078 last (the dashing and debonair look) . I had a bit of a giggle with Chris' comment "Great guy who seemed very honest and full of wit." I'm a fast reader and missed the w in wit.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' all
It took me over an hour to get on this morning. What's up with that?


----------



## mojapitt

It's been tougher lately to get logged on. Still glitches in the system.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning,

Welcome aboard Don.
Drive-bys are OK….
Please aim at Marty!!!


----------



## superdav721

I got no storm last night. Zero.
Hello Don and welcome!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad you were spared….

Here's to hoping everyone is spared any bed effects of the wild weather!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm gone for a few days and you go and leave over 700 comments! It took me hours to read them all!

I like the tribute idea. Let's do it.

Weekend project video should be online this evening, and I am rushing to finish the new box joint jig video by Sunday…


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
It is very important that you post a video….
There are many here suffering withdraw symptoms.
I even heard speak of a posse traveling to MI….
;^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

A tip video was posted day before yesterday…


----------



## superdav721

OK the bottom feel out on the way to work. I had to use my emergency flotation device to get from the truck to the back door of the office.


----------



## mojapitt

I can finally say that it is beautiful here! Supposed to be for the next few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Monte, happy for you. Here it's gloomy, chilly, cloudy and windy.


----------



## mojapitt

On gas prices, ours are at $3.32 and slowly climbing. It's almost tourist season. Unofficial state law requires us to gouge tourists for every penny we can.


----------



## JL7

Morning all and welcome Don…..

Still snowing here…...looks like we're in for a foot or so…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.
Don't expect a "good" because there aint a dang thing good about it.

I sent the email to knotcurser with the top choices.
I will let ya'll know as soon as I know which one he uses. 
Or, I also encouraged him to post here if he'd like himself. I don't know the guy but we are usually a welcoming group and I figured we could always use another misfit.

How do I know he's a misfit?
Well I think everyone is a misfit. 
Some people just hide it better than others.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a misfit. All of those charges were dropped.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You are here Monty. 
Therefore, you are a misfit. 
We like you anyway,
So wear the badge proudly!


----------



## DIYaholic

Since no one/nothing is perfect (except ME!)....
There is no such thing as a perfect fit…
Hence, everyone here is a mis-fit!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everyone's a misfit somewhere, right?

Jeff, I've seen your snow from my friend who lives up there. She's not happy as she's a southern girl.

Welcome to the group Don.


----------



## GaryC

Dallas area got a bit of a butt kickin' with that storm last night. Here it was lots of warnings, lots of lightening, lots of thunder and lots of rain. 
I gotta head out to the shop. Still work to be done to get that sty clean enough so I can move that machine. Who the heck let it get this way anyway????


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, welcome to Stumpy's.

Doe, I would never say someone is full of "it" in public. Besides, it's more fun to say it to their face.

Monte, I never discuss charges. Come to think of it, I rarely discuss convictions either. I agree with William. I hide my misfit part of life pretty well, or at least I think I do. We all have issues,have been through issues, or are heading into issues. And we all have our quirks.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Hi Don and Welcome to this group, one of the few un apprehended outlaw bands left. This is a large group, so If you look for us on the post office wall you'll only find our leader, Stumpy's avatar.

Gary's pick was my first choice, too. Well, the avatar was first but might not be of a fine enough resolution. 
Knot Cusser is doing a really nice thing and William is a fine fella for volunteering to cut it. I hope we can get a lot of signatures on it in May at eddies. We may have to use finger bowls before hand, though. Andouille is a bit greasy.

Everyday you wake up above ground is a good day, but this looks like it's going to be a beautiful one. It's just awful that I have to spend all day in the shop, darn it!

Edit: Chris…speak for yourself I have no issues or quirks, Just ask my psychotherapist and pharmacist. Don't ask my wife!!!


----------



## JL7

Yes Monte, you are guilty by association here…......no getting around it.

Yea Bill, this winter has been tough on the southern transplants for sure…....I'm on my third snowblower for this season and it's giving me fits as well…...the intake and exhaust keep rattling loose and you got to tear it all apart every 10 minutes or so…...And all the bolts have loktite…...never seen anything like it.

I really need William to stop by and get these gas machines working right again….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where are we at with the tribute, did we decide on a pic???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm spending a couple of rain days to try and get caught up on a project I took on. Not much time left in a day after spending 12 hours looking at a dog's @$$.....


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Gene. Speaking of andouille, I just downloaded a recipe for chicken andouille gumbo this morning. I'm actually looking for a good shrimp gumbo recipient, but this one still looked good.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, it looks like the decision has been left in Knot Cusser and William's capable hands. 
They will pick the best one, I'm sure.


----------



## GaryC

Dang…had to come back to the house to fix a pot to take back out to the shop. Too cool to have no coffee.
HELLO, DON What kind of meds are YOU on?
I'm returning the IBox. I talked to Neil at Incra this morning. Getting the LS super instead. He's going to refund the IBox money. Going over to Carrolton Tuesday morn to pick it up. Don't want to wait on UPS
Marty, I think the picture they chose is the one with you standing next to Rex


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, the too three, according to the responses I got, have been sent to knot curser. 
They were numbered in order of what seemed like the greatest interest. 
He is going to start with #1, Rex's profile picture and try to do something with that. 
If that won't do, he will move down the list. He says he's sure he can use one of the three. 
He is going to try to have a pattern by this weekend. 
I wouldn't hold him to that though. Never try to rush good work. 
I'll let ya'll know when I hear something else.


----------



## GaryC

HEY STUMPY You're coming to the boil, right. I mean, you wouldn't let us meet without our fearless leader present. Eddie can take you on over to meet the Duck folks


----------



## mojapitt

I would go see Eddy if he took me to meet the Robertsons


----------



## GaryC

He's supposed to be around here some time today. I'll tell him what you said. 
Coffee's done. Back to the shop


----------



## Gene01

Yea!!! Stumpy's coming to the boil.
(just trying to create an atmosphere of inevitability)


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch has been consumed….
Time to go back to almost working!!!

Oh yeah, HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

TTFN….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Don, welcome to Stumpy's island of misfit woodworkers, home of the loose fitting tennons and gappy dovetails.

Played with the Work Sharp last night. Had to dremmel out the center holes, but both the Corian and 1/2" MDF disks run flat and true. The whole system does wobble a bit, it seems to be a minor issue. Every video I've seen of them looks to have the same amount of movement.

Since I have a lot of disks, I set up like grits on both sides of each, so I can run both the back and bevel though each grit without changing the wheel. I sharpened an old, rusty piece of junk China chisel and one of my Marples chisels that was just a little dull. So far, so good. Gets results about as good as I can with emery paper on a granite tool plate, only in a fraction of the time. Next step is to play around with polishing compound on the MDF disks.

Anybody try the leather honing disk? Is is worth the $22?

*wrt the Rex tribute*, I give a nod to using his avatar, as that is how he chose to present himself. He adopted Texas as his home and seemed to love it there, so another nod to the state outline. Perhaps a Union Jack planted in the location of his home town would be a way to incorporate his British origins.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a quickie to communicate the idea….










I could route the Texas profile and pass it on. Someone could scroll the photo and pass it on. Someone could do the flag… Stumpy could collect them all in his shop and put them together.


----------



## StumpyNubs

These days I couldn't find time for a "boil" in my own state. let alone all the way across the country to yours! Tell you what, I'll eat a boiled egg here while you do your thing there. Then we'll compare burps.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'd skip the flag. It makes it too busy. Enlarge his face to fill the state outline, maybe even a little larger.


----------



## ssnvet

I see your point….. it would have to be huge to get all that done at a reasonable size anyway…. but then again, they say everything's bigger in Texas :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

New weekend woodworking video!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryC

Come on, Stumpy. If you make it to the boil, you can do a video at the boil and we'll all be your stooges
Then Eddie would be on the spot and have to take you to the Duckers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my band saw all together with the new parts. I got the guide bracket from Jet. They wanted $3 for each screw on it. Instead I went to a local store and got them for about 20 cents each. I can live with the fact that they're not thumb screws. I cut a piece for a quilt stand and it worked quite well with the 1/4 blade. I need a little more practice though. I used to cut those pieces with the jig saw, took a long time and the cuts were not square. Huge improvement.

Then I cleaned up my grandpas #5 a little. Still needs to be sharpened. That's another job. No work sharp here! It looks a lot better though.


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to see that the Jet bracket worked out for you Bill.

Post some more pics of the BS when you get a chance.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just came from Home Depot and I am TICKED. 
Remember my ridgid planer went in for repair under the lifetime warranty?
They determined the chain and a block bearing needs replaced (already knew that). 
The chain is supposed to be in tomorrow. 
The "estimated ship date" for the bearing they need is may 13th. 
So they expect the part to take two months from the time I brought it in to ship. 
They say no replacement because it is too old (less than a year old with less than twenty hours actual run time)
And the employees act like I'm a dumbass for questioning them about it. 
I am so aggregated at the moment that I don't think I'll ever buy another ridgid tool and once I get my planet back will seriously question stepping foot in Home Depot again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer. Those are the kinds of things that make you never want to buy an extended warranty, even though Ridgid's is included.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure thing Matt, it's not pretty but I'll put up some more pictures. I've got about $100 in it, minus the blades.

I looked around a little for a good video on the #5, but wondered if Dave had one. Dave?


----------



## ssnvet

I've long been suspicious of the Rigid warrantee. I've heard both glowing praises and horror stories.

At the end of the day, it just doesn't make sense that they can sell tools off the same Chinese production line as their competition, sell them at the same price point and then give a "true" lifetime warrantee.

Live and learn William. Vote with your feet and write their management to express your dissatisfaction. But don't let it upset you, as the emotional energy is too precious.

I got burned on a Sony camcorder years ago…. never again have I or will I buy a Sony product. And I've since bought 7 Cannon products and a Panasonic TV. Sony had an offering in each product category, which I did not even consider. So at the end of the day… they only shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. I seen Matt's suggestion. 
All I'm going on here though is suggestions. 
I'm looking for the pattern possibly this weekend from knot curser. 
I need someone to take control of this project though and let me know a few things.

I need to know what size to make the cutting. After getting the pattern I can resize it to a rough size. If someone can give me a width or height to work with, the Inkscape program will scale the other accordingly. 
Next, I need to know if I am to frame it or send it to someone else. 
I need someone to let me know these things as soon as possible.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go to the Heart doctor today, 6 month check up. Must be ok, he said to come back in 6 months for the next one.

While out and about today ( and fightimg a strong headwind with rain in it) stopped and picked up a tripod for the camera-oskaya. Then drove north, with a good tailwind, and stopped at the Anna, OH store to do a wee bit of rust hunting…....(film at 11)

Right now, have to clean a couple things up, and find out what the one item really is…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I've had time now to recover from the news and calm down. 
Others told me when I carried the tool on that I should have called ridgid first (I didn't know). 
Now I am thinking about it and I've never actually had a complaint till now with any ridgid tool. 
However, this is not the first time Home Depot has ticked me off. 
Therefore, I'm my opinion, the problem I think lies with Home Depot, not ridgid.

So here is what my conclusion is. 
All I have heard from Home Depot is about the emails they've been sending and getting from ridgid. 
I haven't understood why they haven't picked up the phone and talked to anyone since this one is supposed to be an authorized repair center. You'd think they'd have a better relationship with ridgid since they service their tool brand. 
So I plan on going back in there Monday and see if they can give me any clearer answers. 
If not, I am going to call ridgid and find out from them myself what I should do.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like Ridgid tools a lot. But I don't buy them for the "lifetime" warrenty because that is a load. First of all, they love to pull the ol' "you're using this for professional work" excuse. Void's the warranty. Then they like to repair, never replace. And they take their sweet time with it.

I still buy them, because they are nice tools. But the warranty is no better than any other brand in the same price range, no matter what they say. I burnt up a $60 Ridgid corded drill a few weeks ago mixing tile grout. I just bought a new one because I knew they would give me the run-around.

But on an expensive tool, like a planer- even if you have to wait it's better than a lot of companies who would take just as long AND make you ship it to them!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like a smart plan, William. I find I get different results at chain stores ddepending on who I am talking to.

Bandit, I don't know how close you are to Berlin or Millersburg Ohio, but they had a lot of nice places to search for old tools last I was out there (I'm originally from Ohio). Of course, the craftsmanship from the Amish in that area is absolutely amazing.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
First let me say that "I am NOT in charge"....
Perhaps the dimensions on a "if it fits, it ships" package should determine the dimensions.
This is just an idea….









People may want to volunteer, to either hand carve, CNC (carvewright), scroll, wood burn, etch the text….


----------



## lightcs1776

I know how to write with a crayon ….


----------



## DIYaholic

Rex Tribute….
For the signatures, each individual signs a 1"(h) x 3"(W) x 1/4"(d) piece of wood. All of those pieces are sent to the final "assembler". This saves everyone, well most, a lot of shipping charges. The individual blocks are then glued up and attached to the back of the plaque….


----------



## GaryC

Well, here it is 3:15 and Eddie hasn't called. Hope he didn't get lost


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was thinking of something simplier: One person makes a big cutout of Texas. Another person makes a cutout of his name. And a third person carves his face on a separate piece. I can do that, unless anyone else wants to take a shot at it. Finally, it is all assembled and I'll put it on my show. Then I'll send it to his son.

At least that's my idea. I am open to other ideas too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Or, this one… (A play on the word Texas)


----------



## bandit571

Trying to clean up two items from the Rust Hunt today









A Disston 8 pointer, and a small chisel. Six bucks plus tax.

Going to take awhile to learn to use the new tripod…


----------



## ssnvet

I think Stumpy is morally obligated to put together memorial plaques for all nubbers…. unless of coarse, he croaks first, in which case Mike or Randy have to do it.

Are we carving or scrolling the face?

We need to get a sense of scale on this project.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Considering my cheese intake, I won't outlive anyone here. I'm actually thinking of making my coffin on an episode of weekend woodworking…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All I need is for someone to tell me what I need to do concerning the project. 
However, Jeff and I have knot curser working on a scroll saw pattern for the face as we speak. 
So I hope we can either use the scroll saw portrait or maybe if the same pattern
Can be used for a carving pattern?
Let me know. 
I have been going back and forth with knot curser concerning the pattern. 
He's already sent me a rough draft. 
It needs more work but it looks promising.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## JL7

Glad you got the saw going Bill…...enjoy it, they come in handy…..

And good move Gary on the LS! Are you going whole hog with the super fence and joinery package I presume! You will be earning some special words for that…....

Did you find Eddie?

Lot's of great ideas for Rex…...the REX-US is good Stumpy!! But that might be for your own wall…..anyways, this was Dave's idea and hopefully Dave can make the final say??

William - thanks for all the hard work on this…...I think the picture is worthy…..!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm hoping all of you outlive me, even those under 40.

I have to give an atta boy for my wife. She's at the Verizon store with my 21 YO. We cut off use of our cell plan as I believe he needs to take that responsibility. So she sends me a picture of the flooring with a message stating she thinks the one is walnut and the other might be beech. Gotta love a woman who sees a wood floor and wonders what kind it is.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great progress on the picture, William. My thanks to KnotCurser as well.


----------



## JL7

Good story Chris!

I should add, Randy's idea of everyone sending in the signatures on a small piece of wood makes a lot sense for the logistics!! Maybe the signatures can be glued around to form the frame?


----------



## JL7

I can also carve out some little saying's on the CNC to use as filler blanks if needed…...


----------



## lightcs1776

I like the idea of using small pieces of wood. We could have various types. I've got maple, ash, cherry, and beech.


----------



## JL7

That's it Chris, just let everyone pick the wood at random, and it is what it is…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is someone carving his face?
I need to let knot curser know pretty quickly if we don't need the pattern before he puts hours of work into it.


----------



## JL7

I think the scrollsaw version will capture the image most of us remember…......


----------



## GaryC

Monte, haven't heard a word from him. He may have just gone on to Andy's Also, I'm getting the TS system and the LS Super system. Also a top, plate, lift and 7518. Going over Tuesday to pick it all up.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with Jeff. The scroll work would really add a lot to the plaque.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The pattern is looking good….

We need to verify that Dave is "The Man"....
as far as being willing to spearhead this and make some final decisions.

I like Jeff's idea….
A signature frame!
Just need to determine a suitable size for "signature blocks", that everyone needs to adhere to.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I say go with the scroll saw image of Rex….


----------



## JL7

And we want Bob (knotcurser) to sign as well!

William - you have command of the scroll saw…...it's only appropriate! I vote yes…..

Gary - snap outta of it…...I'm not Monte! TS/LS…..great….......


----------



## lightcs1776

Any particular method for signing, such as black sharpie for everyone but Sandra, who should use a pink sharpie - grin? Even though I didn't know Rex for very long, I'd really like to participated.

Edit: Randy, just thought you should know I made the cauls for the maple bar stool seats and it worked great. Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard

I miss about 8 hours w/o LJs and Dear Leader Stumpy, and there are 54 new messages! See what I meant? I don't know how you can keep up with this epic forum unless you are fully retired and spend part of your day in the shop and a large chunk in a recliner playing with the 'puter. I'll try to keep up.

The Rex tribute is shaping up nicely. I like that Stumpy is going to show it on the Interwebz before it goes to Rex' son. Nice, real nice.

@Gary-The only maintenance meds I am on are not the fun kind-just cholesterol meds. Right now, I am on cough syrup with codeine (diagnosed with bronchitis), and it does give me a little buzz right before it knocks me out.


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart phone, Don. Otherwise I would be lost.


----------



## GaryC

Don, just stick around a while…we'll have you on antipsychotics before long
Oh, Jeff… don't be so picky. What's in a name. They're overrated.


----------



## DIYaholic

I would say the "signature block" should be done as the "signer" so desires. As long as the dimensions are maintained. ie, someone may sign with a sharpie, someone else may do a wood burned phrase & signature, or a hand carved signature could be a possibility. I think that could lead to some creative, varied and interesting blocks.


----------



## GaryC

How about a thumb print, Randy


----------



## lightcs1776

Great idea, Randy.

Gary, I'm guessing you have already seen my poor penmanship?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Glad the caulks worked out. You now have, as Rex would have called something like them, a great little "shop helper" to assist you in other projects. Now that you have them, You WILL be finding more uses for them.

Don,
54 posts to catch up on….
Yeah, it was a slooooow day!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Feel free to sign with a big "X"!!!


----------



## GaryC

Chris, no. I was thinking of my own. When I make my X it looks like I have Parkinson's


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, here is the result with the cauls.


----------



## GaryC

Have to go feed horses
BBL


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Don't you mean….
Going to see a man about a horse???


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Looks like the glue up turned out well!


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, your cauls plan worked great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ssnvet

I think I forgot to say it this a.m.

HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Yup….
I beat you to it!!!
You're 1/2 a day late &....


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Looks flatter than my first wife's bosom. 
Seriously, great job.

Good thinking on the uniform size of the signature blocks, Randy. At least width and thickness. Especially, if they are going to be on a frame.

*74*, I think I have some pink coral laying around somewhere if you want to inlay your signature.

Thanks a bunch for the design work, Bob.

Lets all agree that William does the scroll work, OK? No need to keep him in the dark about it.


----------



## superdav721

Holy cow yall are bust
I like the simple Texas and Rex. 









I got it and I have been wrapping everything in the shop in leather. Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Dave, if I had to be seen with a sewing machine, that would be the one I would want to be seen with.

Gene, thanks. I won't even ask about your first wife ….


----------



## Gene01

Chris, That's OK. I don't remember much about her, anyway. There wasn't much memorable. I do recall that when she turned sideways and stuck out her tongue, she looked like a zipper.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, Gene, I bet your current wife is a great lady.


----------



## GaryC

We had a power outage at my place this morning and my PC, laptop, TV, DVD, iPad and my new surround sound music system were all shut down. Then, I discovered that my iPhone battery was flat and to top it off , it was snowing outside, so I couldn't play golf. I went into the kitchen to make coffee and then I remembered that this also needs power, so I talked with my wife for a few hours. She seems like a nice person.


----------



## superdav721

Gary that there wuz funny!
Chris I love this thing. I put a zipper in a tobacco pouch. I never put a zipper in before. I have pulled on a few but never installed one. It's great.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I wonder which one of the magazines will do a story on your new talent??


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Glad to see the bandsaw up and cutting.

Gary, eddie is AWOL. I haven't seen or heard from him!

I think winter is over here! The koi came up to eat for the first time this year and they don't feed until the water temp hits 60. I sent Monte a pic of the koi but he couldn't tell what they were so I need to work on better fish pics for y'all.


----------



## GaryC

I hope that crazy ******************** a$$ isn't layed up somewhere. He never called me so, I figured he just headed for Ok.


----------



## Gene01

+1 on the funny, Gary. Sounds like you got Dave in stitches.

She sure is Chris. She's stuck around for 43 years. Doesn't say much for her taste, though. She's just stubborn, I guess.

They'll be contacting you, Dave.


----------



## GaryC

LOL…. It's a new career for Dave…..


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's Koi picture


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that was really funny. My wife laughed too. Shes a nice person.

That Rex design looks really good. Cant wait to see the scrolled piece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ate fish for dinner.


----------



## lightcs1776

43 years is something to be proud of.


----------



## superdav721

You guys have all the fun you want.
No cows are safe now.
The ideas that are going through my head.
I am going to do a video and we will see how much attention I get.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I know you're right. I'm so impressed, I've thought of calling Martha and giving her the heads up


----------



## Gene01

Is this Dave in his own hand sewn cattle rustling suit.








Naw, Dave wears a different hat.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Gary- Funny stuff! When I worked for a utility company, people who were out of electricity for 8-12 hours would call frantically and repeatedly asking when the power would be back on. My theory always was that they were scared of the silence and didn't know how to talk with their life partners.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… I experimented with buffing compound on MDF disks with the work sharp. Smearing Vaseline evenly over the surface makes the compound go on smooth and even. Started with white and finished with red rouge.

I've done scary sharp up to 1,000 grit on a granite plate with very good results. But after buffing on the WS, I've achieved slightly better results. In a fraction of the time?

Now if I could only figure out how to do a 2 degree micro bevel, I'd bee all set.

Dave must have taken home economics while we were all taking shop :^p


----------



## superdav721

You guys have my wife laughing her but off.
Just think the fun Rex would be having with this.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for posting that pic Monte. I think it's the cloudy water and not the photography that makes them harder to see. I wish I had something for scale. The adults are 30" long and weigh over 25 pounds!


----------



## mojapitt

The question is Andy, can you make gumbo out of them?


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Monte. You have opened the door. Anyone with a good gumbo recipe, please post. I'm going grocery shopping tomorrow morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap Andy, I didn't think they were that big. What do you feed them, beavers?


----------



## mojapitt

I would like a good gumbo recipe also. Back in the day I was a faithful follower of Justin Wilson's Louisiana Cookin'. He was the best (at least to a northerner)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt asked for my pictures of my band saw, so I did and then some.









































































Kind of a shop tour of sorts. Randy, there's my first router plate. It worked for a long time. I built a mobile base for the band saw with some old casters and a few boards. It works pretty good. The router table top is a Rockler that my FIL handed down. I need to rebuild it. The cabinet I made out of 5/4 yellow pine. I have the door sealed with gaskets and dust collection just plugs into a hole drilled in the side of the cabinet that is right at the height of the shelf inside. It works pretty well, like a down draft table.


----------



## gfadvm

You can make gumbo from anything. Wish I'd had time to clean that beaver! My mom used to make pigeon gumbo all the time (Dad raised pigeons and we ate the culls).

Bill, Those things go through 50 pounds of floating catfish food a week! And would eat more if I could afford it. Fish tend to grow to the size of their environment and that pond is 16' deep.

Quite a few of mine are "butterfly" koi which are really cool looking with long veil like fins. They were the size of my little finger when my oldest daughter gave them to me and were 12- 15" in 2 years.

Monte, You may live in the frozen North but you are a Southerner at heart!


----------



## superdav721

3/4 cup olive oil
1 1/2 cups flour
1 cup onion, chopped
1 teaspoon minced garlic
2 cups cut up andouille sausages
2 -3 lbs chicken, cut into small size parts, including gizzards
2 1/2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons louisiana hot sauce
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
4 cups water
4 cups sauterne white wine
file powder

1
"Firs', you gotta make-a-roux, you know dat".
2
In a cast iron dutch oven, combine oil and flour on MED heat. Stir the mixture constantly and slowly until it browns.
3
"You cook dat til you tink, dat's gonna burn, but dat's not what it did, see y'gots to cook dat til it's like Dutch chocolate, y'see?".
4
When the roux reaches it's proper, aforementioned color, you add the onion. Once that onion has cooked clear looking, add your garlic, and whisk in 4 cups of water.
5
Next you stir in the worcestershire and hot sauce, and add your andouille sausage.
6
Now it's time to add your chicken. "I put the pieces I like most of all, which is all the chicken, and the part what go over de fence last, I like dat.".
7
Add your 4 cups of Sauterne wine, and 2.5 teaspoons of salt. Stir all this together and your gumbo is completed,.
8
except for the cooking.
9
" What you did with dis, now you cook dis today, an don' serve it today, no. You put it in you icebox tonight, an tomorrow, bring it to a boil an let it simmer for about an hour, an den eat dat, cause it taste more batter den, hoooo, it always does.".
10
Whether you can wait until the next day or not, cook it a long time until the chicken is ready to fall off the bone.
11
Serve it with hot cooked rice and offer file powder to you guests.

That is Justin Wilsons recipe


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bill….. Does that bad boy have some kind gob home made variable speed set up? Please do tell.


----------



## superdav721

Good luck on finding the sausage, any good smoked will make do and the "file" is ground sassafras root.
Roux is best made as a 2 beer roux. That means the time it take to drink 2 beers is the time you need to spend cooking the roux. The roux is the *KEY!*


----------



## mojapitt

And you never cook with a wine you wouldn't drink by itself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It does have variable speed, but I don't like it really. It appears to be some sort of kit you could buy. The DC motor and the controller are both from the same company. It works but one of the switches is broken off, but I can still maneuver it. There's a switch that is supposed to turn on the converter and another switch to turn on the tool, but the tool one seems to be stuck in the on position, so to turn on the tool I have to turn on the other switch and the saw starts going. I'm gonna look for an AC motor and get rid of the variable speed. I have no need to cut metal with it. Maybe I can get something for the DC setup.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Dave. I'll be picking up the ingredients in the AM to make it for Sunday dinner.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good pictures, Bill.
Looks like a well used shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight everybody.


----------



## gfadvm

You can't go wrong with a Justin Wilson recipe!

They don't make em like Justin Wilson and Jerry Clower any more! 2 Legends of the South!


----------



## gfadvm

niteall


----------



## KTMM

Evening. I got to work through the storm today. Been a busy three wrapping up an outage at work. I saw some posts regarding cancer. My father in law has been having a rough time with the radiation and chemo. My mother in law was telling me that she think he's lost most of the remaining sight he had, all he can see now are blurry colors on a pinpoint area.

I'd love to carve something and help with that pattern William, I should be getting some off time soon (maybe). I always thought Rex would make a good bobble head, of course Dave, William and Stumpy probably would too…. (I'm only going on the people I've seen.)

One upside of the recent printing craze I've been on is that my photoshopping has been rekindled, mainly so I can start working on sketches and patterns for future carvings.


----------



## DIYaholic

This day has come to an end….
Tomorrow is another….
I hope!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

In de Kalb TX,calluin the morning Gary,had a friend drop in on .e on my way out the door from Georgia.got away late see you in the morning check out the jointer and then bead to Andy's then davids,got a room at tex inn on a cell phone can't see zquat on this thing


----------



## mojapitt

All rise….............for coffee


----------



## MontyJ

Good morning. Is this a private conference or can any poor lost soul join?


----------



## mojapitt

All lost souls are accepted here, after coffee


----------



## GaryC

This dang site is slow this morning
EDDIE… you had me worried. 
Monte..I'm on cup 3. Wish some biscuits and gravy would magically show up

MONTYJ… welcome. Stick around and join in on the madness.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maniac- You can do the micro bevel on the worksharp the same way you would on the scary sharp if you are using the top platform and one of those simple blade jigs. I attached a stop block on the side of my homemade stand that was the proper distance from the edge of the stand to set my blade so it sticks out of the jig far enough for the angle I want. Then I use a 1/8" thick spacer to decrease the amount the blade sticks out of the jig for a micro bevel. You can do the same thing with a little piece of plywood if you didn't build a stand like I did.

If you're using the chisel port, you have to do a 5 degree microbevel, which is ok for chisels, but a bit much for hand planes. I always sharpen planes on the top of the disc.

If you're going from a diamond disc to the compounds, you can skip the course compounds and go right to the white and red.


----------



## MontyJ

That's good to know. Working on my second cup now, waiting for the sun to come up a bit so I can let the chickens out and resume the battle with my table saw.

BTW, I note you spell it with an "e".


----------



## MontyJ

Weird site. Posted the above, but it never showed up. Posted again, and both showed up…


----------



## mojapitt

Actually my mother spelled it that way, and I never disobeyed my mother. 

Back to coffee


----------



## MontyJ

If more people could say that, Monte, the world would be a better place.


----------



## GaryC

Actually, I never disobeyed his mother either… just sayin'


----------



## MontyJ

Thinking about going to a mill about 45 minutes away. I've never bought rough cut before. Do these prices sound about right?

All grades are Select and Better:

4/4 Walnut $4.55
4/4 Cherry $2.75
4/4 Hickory $1.50
4/4 Ash $1.50
4/4 Hard Maple $3.10
4/4 White Oak $2.00


----------



## mojapitt

They sound real good to me


----------



## MontyJ

Thanks Monte. Time to get busy. If I don't get moving right now, I won't get anything done. Nice meeting you Monte and Gary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

MontyJ, welcome to the asylum. Prices on rough cut seem to be very location dependent. I get 5/4 cherry for $2 bft, but ash is also $2 bft. Clear red oak is $1.50 bft.

Going shopping for gumbo ingredients today, so I can let it sit overnight for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

What Monte's mom says.

Howdy MontyJ. Like your Sig line. Why are you engaged in battle with a table saw!

Didn't know Justin was a chef until I caught him on TV. I was a big fan of his comedy routines back when his art was laid down on those grooved round vinyl thingies. Justin and Brother Dave Gardner were the best.

Dave, Justin's recipe sounds like chicken soup can finally be made palatable.

Ahhh, Gary. A man after me own heart. B&G, two runny eggs plopped on top and plenty of Louisiana hot sauce.

Spent a good part of yesterday trying to make two parallel T tracks and inserts work like they did in my mind. 
By dark, I think I got it! Those things are unforgiving of even the slightest bit of deviation.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Misfits,

Welcome to the asylum Montyj.

I think the new guy should cook us all breakfast….
Montyj, I'll take a coffee to go with that!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, Did you ever hear Bro Dave Gardner's routine on "Mary had a Little Lamb?"


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Can't recall that one. Googled it with no luck, either. 
How about the motor cycle trip? Or little David and the Giant?

Good idea Randy. Montyj, you've got Gary's, Randy's and my orders. Hop to it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-Dubbers,

Wife, MIL, SIL, niece and older two daughters are all off to a ladies conference today. So I get 1 on 1 time with my youngest daughter. I think I'll take her out to breakfast at our favorite bakery. Later today, I'm picking up my nephew (17 and heading for army boot camp in 3 mos). Thinking he might like to go to the range and learn how to field strip an and run an AR.

Stumpy…. Thanks for the tips on the Work Sharp. I'm definitely going to make a platform for it. I gots to have my micro bevel!

Welcome aboard Stumpy's little ship of tool fools MontyJ. With a sig line like that you'll fit right in 

Yes the site is pokey. It's usually Marty's fault.


----------



## GaryC

I remember the David/Giant. I had that routine on a 78 for years. Hasn't been all that long ago that it got broke. If I find a lead to it, I'll send it to you It was great


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin' all and welcome montyj. Gotta go to my sons soccer game this morning, then some off and on shop time today. I always go to the shop when my youngest takes a nap because my wife naps at the same time. When he stops taking naps we're both gonna be grumpy. She won't get naps and I will lose the shop time.

Gonna work on a few shelves to put router stuff on so I don't have to dig thru the bottom of the router table cabinet.
Have a great day everyone. Jeff, go play in the snow.


----------



## mojapitt

BROTHER DAVE GARDNER - "Little David, Goliath & T…: 




might be the Dave Gardner you are looking for


----------



## Gene01

Gary, You tube has a bunch of his routines….maybe even the Mary/Lamb one. I just didn't go through them all. 
We lost our entire collection of 78s and 45s in a fire back in '89. there 5 of Dave's and a couple of Justin's in the batch. Also gone were the Beatles white and Alpha to Omega. And the turntable and sound system. I just lost all interest in even trying to replace any of it.


----------



## DIYaholic

No rest for the wicked.
The "day job" has me doing things today.
Exactly what I don't know….
Mostly just prepping for spring clean ups.

Y'all have fun and play safe.

TTFN….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I hate that. I still have a few 78's and 45's around. I need to revisit them one of these days. Several early 33's 
Monte, thanks for the link. I listened to a couple. I'll revisit that site too. 
Waiting for Eddie to call. From what I gathered, he's in New Boston which is about 14 miles from here.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

Well, I sure don't understand this. I didn't even hit the "Post" button and there they are and in the wrong order and with one missing. Anyway, I finally got the saw in it's new home. Got lots of cleaning done but have lots to do still


----------



## GaryC

Not a good picture but you can see it's in it's place


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Finally started my work bench yesterday. 
I'd been putting it off until I got my planer back. 
I've got a friend's planer on loan, but I hated the thought of running that much wood through someone else's tool. 
Since it seems it'll be a while before I see my own planer back though, I made the decision to be careful, take extra light passes, and get going with the project. 
It's going to be a split bench design. 
I got the two slabs for the top glued up yesterday and the initial planing done. 
They are each five inches thick, twelve inches wide and five feet long. 
I say initial planing because I got them flat in the planer. The final flattening though will have to be done after assembly with hand tools.


----------



## gfadvm

Site is really 'knackered' this morning!

Gary, Saw looks pretty happy in its new home.

Good to hear that eddie is not lost (yet).


----------



## Gene01

The problems with the site must get smoothed out as the signal passes over the Rockies. It's working ok here on the mesa.

Boy-oh-boy, William. That's going to be a massive bench. It's going to take two men and a boy to move it.


----------



## lightcs1776

I have come to just accept that this site will always be slow.

Gary, great looking work space.

William, looking forward to seeing the bench.


----------



## ssnvet

Back from the Bakery….... Yummy!

Bench sounds awesome William. That top will be ROCK SOLID!

Daughter is immersed in a good book and nephew isn't answering texts (sleeping?)

Hmmmmm. What should I do?


----------



## superdav721

Brother Dave is in my closet on a few lps.
Aint that Wierd


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that looks like a great space for that nice big saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the exercise station at the park.


----------



## ssnvet

Putting the work sharp through its paces while waiting for sleepy heads.

I can take a much neglected chisel and have it scary sharp in about 15 min. The longest time is spent on the 120 grit. Once the back is flat and the bevel is set, I can zip through the grits very quickly to the final lapping. Maintenance should be quick and easy. I'm with Lucas however, and my neck is killing me. I think I will raise up the machine, or try it sitting down.

Gary…. I think these are the first pics of your shop where I can see the floor. You've been busy!


----------



## DIYaholic

The "day job" commitments have been met.
No work until Monday…. Yea!!!
I think, in honor of Bandit….
An after work nap is called for.

Gary,
I'm in disagreement with Andy….
That saw would be much happier, here in my shop in VT!!!

William,
Can't wait to see some pictures of your bench build, or at least the completed bench!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
If/when you build the WS3000 work station….
feel free to prep and build two of them.
I'll send you my address!!!


----------



## Gene01

GREAT STORY ON KEEPING IT SIMPLE

Those of you who have even a slight mechanic's mind will love this.
You don't have to be an engineer to appreciate this story…

A toothpaste factory had a problem. They sometimes shipped empty boxes without the tube of toothpaste inside. This challenged their perceived quality with the buyers and distributors. Understanding how important the relationship with them was, the CEO of the company assembled all of his top people. They decided to hire an external engineering company to solve their empty boxes problem. The project followed the usual process: budget and project sponsor allocated, RFP, and third-parties selected.
Six months (and $8 million) later they had a fantastic solutution - on time, on budget, and high quality. Everyone in the project was pleased.

They solved the problem by using a high-tech precision scale that would sound a bell and flash lights whenever a toothpaste box weighed less than it should. The line would stop, someone would walk over, remove the defective box, and then press another button to re-start the line. As a result of the new package monitoring process, no empty boxes were being shipped out of the factory.

With no more customer complaints, the CEO felt the $8 million was well spent. At the end of the first month, he reviewed the line statistics report and discovered the number of empty boxes picked up by the scale in the first week was consistent with projections, however, the next three weeks were zero! The estimated rate should have been at least a dozen boxes a day. He had the engineers check the equipment and they verified the report as accurate.

Puzzled, the CEO travelled down to the factory, viewed the part of the line where the precision scale was installed, and observed that just ahead of the new $8 million dollar solution sat a $20 desk fan blowing the empty boxes off the belt and into a bin. He asked the line supervisor what that was about.

"Oh, that," the supervisor replied,"Bert, the kid from maintenance, put it there because he was tired of walking over, removing the box and re-starting the line every time that damned bell rang."


----------



## ssnvet

Who there Randy, I've got too many projects on deck already… That ones going to have to wait a while.


----------



## Doe

I really like what knot cursor is doing. It'll be amazing.

I thought I'd try the outline business I mentioned on one of the other pictures. It wouldn't work but I thought I'd share in case anyone gets some ideas for something unrelated.


----------



## Doe

My favorite Justin Wilson joke:
Boudreaux and Thibodaux are sitting in a bar all night when Boudreaux staggers to his feet and starts walking home. Boudreaux he's so drunk that he decides to take a shortcut through the cemetery. Not seeing an open grave, Boudreaux falls head over heels into the empty grave. Laying in the cold damp mud Boudreaux comes to his senses and starts crying out for help, "help me I'm cold, help me I'm cold". Thibodaux, he's about as drunk as his friend Boudreaux and as he passes by the graveyard he hears "help me I'm cold, help me I'm cold". Thibodaux staggers over in the direction of the cries for help and following the voice, looks down into the empty grave, "Help me I'm cold" rises from the dark depths of the grave. Thibodaux, stands up straight, looks at the mound of dirt off to the side and peers into the grave. "No wonder you cold you damn fool, you done kicked all your dirt off"


----------



## Doe

Since you're all talking about breakfast and recipes, how do you make red eye gravy? Is it just fry up the ham and add coffee to the drippings? Or do you add anything else?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here are the two slabs for the split top.


----------



## Gene01

That's about it, Doe. 
Fatty ham slice fried till the fat is rendered.
Boiling hot coffee and scrape all the crustys from the fatty ham slice so that it's part of the gravy. 
Great on grits!


----------



## Gene01

dupe post. I guess I spoke too soon about the Rockies scraping off the site's problems.

Thibedeaux sees Beaudreaux walking down the street with several sticks of dynamite strapped to his chest.
Thibedeaux asks him "whatcha got dat dere dynamite strapped to yo chest for, Beaudreax?" 
Beaudreaux says "You know dat smart alec Ernie?" 
"Sho-nuff, I do know dat smart alec Ernie" 
"Well, ever time I see him he allus hits me in de chest wid 'is fist and breaks all my seegars. Duh nest time he does it, I'm gonna blow his damned hand off."


----------



## bandit571

Did a little (VERY LITTLE) work today. A test drive of the new saw, and making a couple stair treads









The start, or the Before, shot.









And the after-math…. seemed to cut fairly good, but that idiot using the saw can't cut straight to save his….

These will be add-on to the front porch's middle step, and I'm adding a middle step to the back patio's exit. Just a small workout. Have to go to work tonight, as part of my three day work weekend.

Maybe I should take a nap???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, these are for you. I picked up a catalog if you're interested.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The bench top slabs look great….
Much better than the sideways picture, over on the Lucas Bench blog!!!

Bandit,
Straight and flat ain't all that great….
Just ask Gene about his ex-wife!!! ;^)


----------



## superdav721

William don't build something I am going to come a steel.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Eddie just left, heading for Andy's place. It will take him about 4 hours to get there. We had a pretty good time just shooting the bull. We started out at the donut shop and ended up at the café. 
I tried to get a picture but my sorry camera quit on me. Eddie got his out and too a couple Guess I'll have to go get another camera


----------



## MontyJ

Thanks for the welcome folks!

Gene-The saw blade was out of alignment with the slot. I aligned it a week or so ago to the best of my abilities with a ruler. I got it to within .009. I finally managed to get a dial indicator and went at it again the other day. I got it to < .001…or so I thought. Once I re-hung the motor, it pulled the front of the blade in .004. I lift the motor up, it goes back to <.001. I left it for now since .004 isn't all that bad and I had other things to do.

Randy--I'd be happy to cook breakfast as long as BBQ is considered a breakfast food around here…and frankly where isn't BBQ considered a breakfast food???

Anyway, I went of to the semi-local mill and bought some 4/4 ash to make the wife a sewing box. Now bear with me here, as I'm new to fine woodworking. I cut a couple of pieces to a manageable length, ran it over the jointer, then through the planer. I had some very nice looking, flat, square smooth 7/8" boards. Hey, I'm doing great here! With 7/8, I can re-saw them in half and get two boards. After I loose the 1/8" kerf I still have 3/8" thick wood, which should be plenty thick enough for a sewing box.

Then the wood showed me just how foolish I really was. After re-sawing, every single piece bowed. So, now I'm resigned to over cutting it, and jointing it flat again. Fortunately, I bought enough to do that anyway. Just thought I would be slick and have some left over material for something else.


----------



## JL7

Welcome Monty…..did you let your ash acclimate to the shop for a week? Another trick if you have the time, is to just plane a bit off the surface and let it sit for a few days then re-flatten…...

Cool shop photos folks….....thought that would get *74* to post an update…....

Bill - 12 " of snow yesterday, only a couple inches left today…......tomorrow will be it's demise…......

Doe - that outline is super cool. Do you wood burn it?? Looks like a cool project…...

It's 4:00, does anyone know where Eddie is??


----------



## JL7

William - now *THAT'S *a bench…...........


----------



## MontyJ

Acclimate for a week? Ummm…it acclimated for about an hour


----------



## JL7

Yes - this is how wood hoarding begins. Explain to your wife that you must "stock up" so the minute she has a new idea for a sewing box or whatever - you can spring into action…......check craigslist under the "materials" category…..good place to start!


----------



## superdav721

Guess what I been doing all day


----------



## MontyJ

Thanks Jeff. I guess that means a check in the oops column. I have one of those shops that's heated in the summer and cooled in the winter. This should be interesting.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I will guess you built a waterwheel to mill your own flour and power that newfangled sewing machine…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sewing a leather jacket with fringe?


----------



## lightcs1776

Gumbo is made and cooking on the stove. Thanks again for the recipe Dave.

Monty, BBQ is an anytime food. I love Texas style BBQ best (tomato based, I think) but Carolina BBQ (vinigar based) is pretty good too.

William, looks like a great start on the bench. Very solid top.

I have never heard of red eye gravy. I've got grits in the cupboard so I'll have to get some ham and give it a shot.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…I take it you have blocked me??? At least you don't read my posts. Right now he's half way between my place and Andy's place. He has the pictures of the visit since my camera decided to retire. He will be heading to David's place after his visit with Andy


----------



## JL7

That's right Gary - your blocked. Too many cool new toys, just ain't fair….........

Seriously, I read ALL your informational posts, so that's where you THINK Eddie is…........I'm just asking if anybody really knows…..

I think Monte made the comment that he would go to the boil if he can meet the Robertson's…....I'm thinking Eddie should just get his own reality TV show…......Wood Dynasty….or something like that…...


----------



## GaryC

We went to lunch at the fine dining establishment here in town. I told the waitress that he was part of that family. She looked at his beard and agree'd


----------



## JL7

That's pretty funny….....and your power outage tale…....! LOL…....

I was hoping Eddie would add Minnesota to his world tour, but no dice. Snow and cold seems to keep you boys in the south…...who needs a fence…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One of the leg assemblies ready. 
The other one is cut and ready for assembly.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, what can I say. The guy has good taste….


----------



## lightcs1776

That's some pretty fast work:, William. Looks fantastic.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I agree with Chris….
I can't believe my computer just typed that!!!

Jeff,
Eddie's show would not be reality TV….
But an altered reality show!!!

Spending time in The Lair….
Making dust….

Bandit,
Where's my Mountain Dew???


----------



## superdav721

I have discovered that leather does not sew easily. 
No water wheel. That was funny by the way. 
William looking damn good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William that is gonna be a great bench. It'll be nice to work on something so solid. My own workbench is nothing fancy in its construction, but the top is a 7' piece of bowling lane. The only problem is that the original finish is beginning to peel here and there. I wonder if I would be able to use a hand plane to remove the finish and take it back to clean wood.


----------



## superdav721

I smell gumbo!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Daves recipe for quick a dirty gumbo.
1 can okra and tomatoes.
1 1/2 cups rice cooked.
Sausage
Cook rice poor hot okra over and sprinkle with sausage.
Season to taste


----------



## ssnvet

Awesome progress on the bench William. Your setting the world on fire.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's what I need, okra. I only have frozen breaded okra. Nothing fresh this time of year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I still haven't decided if I want to chisel out for a stretcher between them, 
Or build a box between the feet and cross braces to house some drawers. 
I'll sleep on it and try to make a decision.


----------



## mojapitt

William, great work on the bench.

In our parts, you probably can't even buy Ocra, and most people you ask wouldn't know what it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The sleep may be a decision making move….
but it is very well deserved!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hard to believe you had it done so quickly,William, if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes,


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 is in the house


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi to Monte J and Don B

Jeff - you know me well! I was skimming posts and stopped to see the shop photos and got distracted.

I didn't read all 300 + posts, but I loved seeing the pictures of Rex. What can I do to help?


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - stinks about your planer. I never dealt with the HD people at all. Guess it's hit or miss with the warranty

So we got home again today after another 5 hour drive and there was a box waiting for me from Eddie.


----------



## Momcanfixit

a Kreg switch for my router cabinet, two boxes of 'Slap yo mama' jumbalaya and spice mix.

It was soooo nice to open that box up and think about something other than all the crap that comes AFTER someone dies.

Missed you guys. And Chris - the pink tools are hideous!!! The horror…. :0


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I took the pictures at the local home show. There was even a catalog. My wife pointed them out to me. I'm working on the shop and hope to be video worthy soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good to see you around Sandra.

Chris, it isn't quick at all. 
All I've done so far is cut, plane, and slap some boards together. 
The final assembly and fitting, 
And then all the sanding and finishing, 
That's what will take the most time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad to be back


----------



## Momcanfixit

So the tribute to Rex - which is a fantastic idea - is there anything I can do?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad your trip was a safe one.

Gotta go watch glue dry….


----------



## JL7

Welcome back Sandra….I can imagine that it's really nice to be home…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - what astounds me is that some marketing guru thought pink tools were a great idea.

"Hey - let's make cheap tools, in smaller sizes, make them pink and then GIRLS will buy our product"

I grew up with two older brothers. They got proper fishing rods. I got the crappy plastic one because I was a girl. 
(yes, I have issues…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Randy,
I expect we'll be making the trip numerous times before the closing date for the house.

Itching to get back to the shop


----------



## lightcs1776

Ssndra, great to see to see you back, safe and sound. By the way, my wife wouldn't go for the pink tools either.

William, it took me several days to get anywhere close to what you have accomplished in just a day or two.


----------



## JL7

Sandra, as far as i know, Bob (knotcurser) has graciously agreed to do the portrait pattern for William to cut on the scroll saw…....

There really hasn't been any other consensus.

Are you interested in taking the lead on this??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff - Very happy to be home. Got a lot of the legal stuff done. Now it's just the contents of the house which my m-i-l had just sold anyway just before she died.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Chris.

I went out to the shop when we got back, just to look around and saw that my #5 has surface rust on it. Hope to get some sleep tonight and disappear out to the shop for at least a few minutes tomorrow. I'm in withdrawal.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmm - not sure what I'd be taking the lead on. I'd hate to take something on and do a shoddy job. Can you give me the Readers' Digest summary?


----------



## JL7

Sure - and when you have the time, scroll back through the last 2 days of posts…...

There are tons of great ideas floating around, but somebody (maybe you?) should pick the winning idea and best way to get-r-done….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Actually, truth be told I would love to help in some way, but the past two weeks have started to catch up to me, and I'm running on empty.

Don't think my plate could hold anything else right now, no matter how small, without cracking.

It made my night to see those pictures of Rex. I hope he's up there telling raunchy jokes to my mother-in-law.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll take a look once I get some sleep.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I have an idea. After it's finished, you could deliver it…
Good to see you back


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great idea. But my personal jet is in getting the leather seats reconditioned…


----------



## GaryC

Well, have you met our new leather seamstress?


----------



## JL7

LOL !!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm- not sure I want to touch that one.

Off to bed for me. G'night folks. Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Make extra coffee Gary. I'll be needing lots


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Sandra… Glad to hear you made progress on the disposition of the household goods.

My parents are in their 80s, living in AZ, and just sold their large condo and moved into a "independent" living facility. I will probably never fully appreciate the hassle they spared me by auctioning off the things they no longer had room for. Downsizing is hard, but also can be liberating. I think Chris has the right idea about selling or donating before they gather dust. So anyone want to help purge our attic?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leather is cool.


----------



## GaryC

Two pots will be full, Sandra. If I'm not around, just grab a cup and help yourself


----------



## ssnvet

So I had a good time with my nephew (wife's nephew actually). I don't think I've ever had significant 1 : 1 time with him. And this was a chance to do something fun and be mentor in some ways. By the time we were done, he could strip the rifle, explain it's operation in detail and reassemble all by himself. He also got instruction in shooting offhand, kneeling and prone. So I think he's going to have a leg up entering his basic training. I even managed to sneak in some plugs for choosing his friends wisely and staying out of trouble. I can't tell you how many kids I saw go to NJP for under age drinking. Funny how they take it seriously when these young guys break the rules B^o


----------



## MontyJ

My wife does a lot of sewing. She says if you can't sew leather than you are a big …well…i won't repeat it here.


----------



## MontyJ

Heh. She just said if you can poke a hole through wood, then leather should be no problem…sissy. (Her words, not mine).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never sewed any wood together though. I'm not sure that type of joinery would tight enough.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Jeff said *seam*stress….
NOT *mis*tress!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dose everyone know what time it is???










It's "BEER 30"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Randy, but I'm from St. Louis. The Mets are pond scum!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I know there's a riddle in there somewhere….. nice kleenex boxes by the way!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Hey, you can't say that….
Not until after MY NY Mets implode after the All-Star break!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

A riddle….
Who me???


----------



## lightcs1776

I think we should stick to topics that are less divisive than sports … like politics. Grin.

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Yall keep yuckin it up.
74 there talking about me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yuck…

Yuck…

Yuck…


----------



## superdav721

Nice!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning….

I'm going to sleep…

Please leave me some coffee!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I have fresh coffee


----------



## lightcs1776

Goof morning all. Beautiful day outside …. finally.

Coffee? Yes!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Goof morning to everyone,

Chris,
Does that mean everybody has to goof off today….
Or just you?

Thanks for the coffee Monte.
You brew much better coffee than Gary!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I like to share, so we can all goof off today.


----------



## GaryC

Good Grief!! It's storming again. 
Randy, Randy, Randy…. don't know about you. You're talking about "brew" then coffee. Make up your mind
Dave, nice poke. Don't even have a come back. BUT I WILL


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I can't make up what it is, that I don't have!!!


----------



## GaryC

oops. How presumptuous of me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone but the mets fans. Cloudy again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I'll be sure to have a GREAT morning/day!!!

BTW: That's *M*ets, to you!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry, Mets.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow - got up earlier, then crashed again. First coffee of the day.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the pattern that knot curser just sent me. 
I am now open to opinions on the matter.


----------



## superdav721

More jawline


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jawline is easy to do Dave. 
He also sent me the pattern superimposed over the original photograph. 
That's why in asked for opinions so I could make mental notes of anything I need to pay attention too. 
Something, like the jaw line issue, one just has to use some creativity when cutting. 
Thank you for the input. 
Anything else?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Welcome home *74*. Time to unlax for a while.

What is a Met? 
St. Louis??? They have a decent (sometimes) football team.

Randy, We just had some fabulous waffles with that awesome syrup. And, we are still really enjoying that great coffee. Wife says we MUST order more of each. Thanks again.

Thanks Chris. I was feeling guilty.

Great job Knot Cusser. 
Just curious. Is the portrait to be applied to the Texas state part, or cut into that part?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The lambs? We'll see.

Metropolitans, i believe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, THE Metropolitans!!!

Created in 1962….
The same year that I was created!

They play at CITIfield, in Flushing, NY on Long Island….
The same island I was born and played on!!

One of the best things about the Mets….
They are NOT the Yankees!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I agree about the jawline….
Perhaps define the cheeks more….

knotcurser,
Wonderful job and *Thank You!!!*

Gene,
Glad you and yours enjoyed!!!
& it is I that MUST say *Thank You!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, I have no idea how the portrait was supposed to be done. 
Here is where I'm at with it.

The talk started on the memorial piece. 
An idea or two was thrown out there. 
I think I should have paid better attention before acting. 
Them somehow I got the impression that I was supposed to do a scrollsaw portrait of Rex. 
It was suggested that knot curser was good at designing patterns for portraits. 
So Jeff and I spent hours scanning through old posts to see what options were available for a portrait. 
We contacted knot curser and he was all on board for designing a pattern. 
So we looked at what everyone else liked and sent knot curser three options, but everyone seemed to agree that the profile pic was the top choice. So that's the one that eventually got used. 
So he made the above pattern.

Meanwhile, other ideas were thrown around. 
Carving. 
Texas. 
England. 
And everything sent to stumpy. 
So at this point I am lost. 
So here is my plan.

I am going to stack cut three copies of the scroll saw pattern that knot curser sent me. 
I want a copy framed and hung in my shop regardless. 
Another Lumberjock / stumpy thread friend wants a copy as well. 
The third copy I will leave I framed and post here. 
If it is wanted for the project, all anyone needs to do is to let me know and where to send it to.

Also, if anyone else wants a framed copy for themselves, they need to let me know that so I can cut more.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I understand that St. Louis used to have a pretty good football team. 
>
>
>
Until they moved to AZ.

Randy, My wife agrees with you. Although, she's more of a generalist. ANY team except the Yankees. I leave all round ball to her. I'd rather watch our grass grow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
You are right….
She's a keeper!!!

I have two favorite baseball teams.
MY NY Mets….
& ANY team beating the Skankees!!!


----------



## GaryC

William, I think you have done a fine job. You took the bull by the horns and got it done. I have no problems with what you have done. I have no idea what the next step is after you do your work. But, I am curious about the signing part. Will it be available at the boil for that group to sign? Will it be sent around? There was another suggestion that I think came from the Metropolitan area.

Raining like it wont get a second chance. Only bad thing about the gate. I have to get out and unlock it. Guess I need one of those automatic things.


----------



## Gene01

William, I want one. PM me and we can work out the details.

My choice for the plaque would be a large framed Texas cut out with the your scrolled avatar applied near his home town. Then all signatures on small pieces of wood to fit around/on/inside the frame. That would save the need to send the plaque around to everyone.

Since you are doing the avatar cutting, why don't you just design and build it all. I'm sure (well, pretty sure) that no one would object to anything you'd build.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The fact is that the Rams have done much better than I ever remember the Cardinals doing here, though I did love to watch the football Cardinals when I was a kid. I loved Neil Lomax the qb. The Rams did fairly well last year, so we'll see what they can do this year. Though I'm more of an all round ball fan anyway. I'm kind of a fair weather football fan.

I agree Randy. The Yankees are worse.

Gotta build a barn for my 3 year olds tractor today. He's gonna be heartbroken to find it's not big enough for him to go in.


----------



## GaryC

Flooring made from pallets


----------



## Gene01

Now that's cool, Gary. Lotta work, though.

Yeah bill, I grew up in Cardinal and Bears territory in S. IL. About 65 mi. east of St. Louis. I was a fan of both teams.
Speaking of round ball, I got to watch a couple Browns' games when Satchel Paige was pitching. Give you any idea of my age???? That was a loooong time ago. Wooden bleachers at the old Browns' stadium (?). 
Watched a couple Cardinals games at the, then new, Busch Stadium. Friend had a box next to Augie's box. Got a good story about the old man and his behavior at one of those games.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I am not sure if it'll be sent around or at the boil. 
I await instructions from the community on that one. 
Which brings me to answering gene.

Gene,
Again, I don't know. Everything seems to be up in the air. 
Which brings me to the point I did not want to say.

Everyone seems to be wanting to do this, but everything is going here and there. 
We need someone to be the lead of this project. 
So far I have seen a couple of options. 
#1. I think the original idea came for Dave. I so, and if everyone agrees, and Dave wants to do it, then Dave will have to tell us where to send everything and what to send. 
#2. Someone suggested everything should be sent to stumpy. If everyone agrees and stumpy wants to do it, he needs to tell is what to send and what and where. Last I heard with this particular idea was that someone was doing a carving. 
#3. You all can always elect anyone else involved to take lead on the project.

I have ideas and opinions for the project. I will be cutting this next week regardless. Past that, I am only waiting for someone to suggest who is leading this and for a collective agreement on that decision. It doesn't matter to me on specifics. The one thing I want is for a momento of a dear friend to be hung in my shop, and I will get that when I frame a copy of this cutting regardless of how this project goes.

Anyway, I will be cutting this late next week. Ya'll let me know what and how ya'll wanna do everything for the final project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would have been Sportsmans Park, which was renamed Busch Stadium after the Cardinals moved in. Then in 1966 the cardinals moved into the new Busch Stadium. Then again in 2006 the cardinals moved into the new new Busch Stadium. I definitely didn't see Satchel Paige play.

Nice floor Gary. Did you do that?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, no I just found a picture of it and thought it was cool. I might like to do it. It would take some time to collect that many pallets.

*DAVE. DO WHAT WILLIAM SAID. STEP UP TO THE PLATE AND GET THIS GOING*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Would anyone like to hear (or read as the case shall be) my vision of this project?


----------



## GaryC

YES Willian YES


----------



## JL7

Yes William….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes William.
And please include me in the list of those wanting a cutting.

Dave,
Are you the lead or what???
Inquiring minds NEED to know! ;^)

It is important, that those with ideas and/or opinions, express them. Then others can voice agreement or not and the "lead" can then make final decisions. This is a great idea, but could get out of control or worse, not happen, if someone doesn't take the lead. I wish that I could take the lead, but I'm about to start working 6 days a week and I fear that I won't have the time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Scrolled portrait because…...
Well, I don't know why. I was thrown into this and it's something I can do.

I don't like the Texas shaped background for a couple of reasons. 
1. The scrolled portrait doesn't lend itself well to a Texas background. 
2. His family, in Texas, may think the Texas doesn't look good on a wall. I know I don't want Mississippi on my wall. 
3. The larger Texas background would look predominant and doesn't even begin to represent the man who was REX.

I suggest a frame, but what kind of frame?
A wide 2×4 pine frame. 
1. The rustic look is fitting of Rex I think. 
2. The wide frame allows plenty of room for the embellishments and little pieces of wood with the names and messages. 
3. Most of is know Rex best on this thread that started with the tubafore contest. This ties it all back to here, us, and stumpy. 
4. A frame is more likely to be displayed (in my opinion) by his family.

Embellishments. 
Top left corner: 4×4 shape of Texas. Someone besides me needs to do that because I don't need to do more than the one part if it's to be a group project. 
Bottom right corner: Union Jack. I think that's what it's called; the flag from where he was from. He lived in Texas, but this was also part of his life and personality, and thus, belongs in the opposing corner from Texas. Someone else needs to do this. I was thinking using different colored woods or carving it. 
Bottom left corner: either carved or scrolled name: roger Clark. It is his name and I think it ought to be there for his family. 
Top right corner: carved or scrolled name: REX. It's what we knew him as and in an opposing corner to his actual name. 
Both of the names should also be done by other people.

That leaves us with the wide frame to which we attach little pieces of woods with signatures and messages from fellow Lumberjocks. We need to set a specific maximum size. Say four inch square maximum. That way it will fit anywhere around the perimeter. 4×2 suggested to run up each side. 
If we run out of room on the frame, I could start covering the outer edge of the frame. 
Two options for the pieces of wood. 
1. Take a piece of wood, your choice of species, write on it and send it to whoever is the lead man for this. 
2. Sign what you want on the right size paper and contact Jeff. He volunteered me for the scrolled portrait. I'm volunteering him (we spoke briefly about it) to take these pieces and carve them out appropriately on his CNC machine.

Lastly, there needs to be a notation on the back (as I told knot curser I would) explaining that he designed the patter, but I cut it. I want this because I always try to give credit to pattern designers who have a harder job than the person actually cutting it.

There you have it. That's the basics of my idea.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
You have a great vision of this project. I like your ideas.
I agree that knotcurser and you get recognition for the pattern and scroll work. It would then be fitting for Jeff to get the CNC credit and the "Lead" gets assembly credit. Of course, everyone gets their "name/sentiment block".

Now we just need Dave to assume command and start ordering people around!!! :^)


----------



## JL7

William - I think it's a great plan…..I am open to either option for the signatures…...I'm sure there are some folks who won't want the CNC involved, but it would simplify the collection of the signatures, since they could be emailed…....

One other activity if somebody wants to take on is putting together the list of names…...this would help in the planning…...


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, If the sigs are to be CNC'd, why not just set a date for them all to be to you and in what format? Cut out the middle man…so to speak.

I'm no scroll saw expert but, I think I could do a 4X4 Texas in 3/8 or thinner mesquite. Unless anyone else wants the job.


----------



## JL7

That's it Gene, it would cut out a lot of BS. The only catch is, you would have to sign with a Sharpie on a clean white background. I'm carving a sample now…..will post a picture in a bit…........


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps! And Happy Sunday to ya.

It's almost 4 pm and I'm not quite sure where the day went…. I need to get down to the shop and finish up the tenoning jig project and get things organized, as I promised my youngest that I would get her bike in running order.

I purchased the bike at a neighbors yard sale last fall and it needs a fair bit of TLC.


----------



## Gene01

White card stock and a fine line Sharpie? Bet we all could do that.


----------



## JL7

Here's a sample….....long story short, for best results, you need a fat line to start with, so it can be colored and sanded back down for a crisp outline. I suppose we can talk about using other colors (pink?) or mix and match or just go with black….....

And I'm certainly open to not using the CNC at all…...

Here's the original and the carving…..the red signature to the right won't work…...not enough data…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't do any work on the shop. Sean wanted a a barn for his tractors. Liam is always thinking of things to do with biscuits. He said let's build a tank, the biscuits can be the tracks. I cut the body out of a piece of maple, used my band saw. The turret was the top part of a piece of stair rail and then shaped on the sander and band saw. The cannon I shaped from a scrap of red oak with a spoke shave. Had to grind the bottoms of the biscuits flat so it wouldn't tip forward.

The barn is some short pieces of western red cedar I had with the trim around it being some poplar trim pieces left over from a media center I built. The top comes off to get inside.

It was nice to be out there making stuff for the boys.

Hope you all got some shop time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice projects there, Bill.
Ain't that kinda what it's all about….
Building things, for the ones you care about!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

277…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty….where ya been. We can't control Randy when you're gone


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill, That duck has a funny lookin' Bill,.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I've been on a search and destroy mission with myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I need to put in a lumber order. The wife wants one of these…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I think your "Bill that duck has a funny looking" key is stuck. It does look like a duck. Don't tell Liam.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, does Andy have to de-bark the wood or will you do that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If Andy's lumber looks like that out of his mill, I don't want any.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Mexican maid asked for a pay increase. The wife was very upset about this and decided to talk to her about the raise. She asked: "Now Maria, why do you want a pay increase?"

Maria: "Well, Señora, there are tree reasons why I wanna increaze. The first is that I iron better than you."

Wife: "Who said you iron better than me?"

Maria: "Jor huzban he say so."

Wife: "Oh yeah?"

Maria: "The second reason eez that I am a better cook than you."

Wife: "Nonsense, who said you were a better cook than me?"

Maria: "Jor hozban did."

Wife, increasingly agitated: "Oh he did, did he?"

Maria: "The third reason is that I am better at sex than you…"

Wife, really boiling now and through gritted teeth. "And did my husband say that as well?"

Maria: "No Señora…."The gardener did."

Wife: "So, how much do you want?"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, A good Lumberjock can put the logs back together when Andy gets done with them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to the WoodShack for a quickie…..

BRB…..


----------



## Gene01

Isn't the gardening shack for the quickies, Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Depends on how much you like wood.


----------



## superdav721

William you have done a wonderful job on Rex's plaque. 
I say give all of use a demention on the wood for the signatures and we will all cut a piece of wood of choice and sign it then send it to the person making the frame.
I can make a page on my web site for enrollment of the signees. 
I like the idea of a frame. That will put the signatures in a place that is not overbearing..
A small Texas is my vote to.
We need to know dementions.


----------



## Gene01

How about a 3" wide frame with a 1 1/2" channel in the middle to hold the signature boards.
Just a thought.


----------



## Gene01

LOL, Bill. Good one.
Spilled my coke when I finally got it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, it is easier for me to make a frame to a scrolled portrait than to make a scrolled portrait to a frame. 
So, does that makes me to guy who is putting all this together and leading everything?


----------



## gfadvm

REPORT ON THE GUMBO WEEKEND

It was a huge success! Don Broussard brought the outstanding gumbo, eddie showed up on time, Candy & Jim came early so she could saw a log on the mill, my granddaughters paid a brief visit and Lily fell in love with Don (the baby whisperer). She is really shy and scared of strangers but took up with Don instantly! Don and eddie spent the night here and we all had a GREAT time. We all went out and fed the koi before dinner and they were entertaining. The 5' long grass carp even showed up (and that is a rare sighting).

Candy, eddie, and Don all took pics so maybe they will post some.

Too far behind to comment on all the posts since I was here but I really like the Rex drawing y'all picked out!


----------



## lightcs1776

William, not sure what I can do on this, and can't lead it, but I am willing to help where possible. Just keep in mind my limited skills.


----------



## superdav721

William We need a standard size for folks to sign. Then you make or attach them to the frame.
Like 2 by 1 by 1 inches. 
I sign one side then send it to you.


----------



## superdav721

I made a page on my site to place images, have a sign up sheet take a vote or whatever.
That way we dont have to scroll back and forth 
http://chiselandforge.com/rex/


----------



## superdav721

What do we need to vote on?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here we go.

I will post this directly to your site as well Dave.
If anyone has any changes, questions, or wants to volunteer for any part we need, please let myself or Dave know.

I will do the portrait and frame. 
What I as follows:

Photo and frame: William
Name coordination: Dave
4×4 Texas emblem: Gene Howe (need a quarter to three eighths inch thick Gene)
4×4 - 4×6 Union Jack emblem (not sure of name, look here). Can someone doublecheck to be sure this is in fact the correct flag?: NEED VOLUNTEER
4 inch tall x as long as needed Roger Clark emblem: NEED VOLUNTEER
4 inch tall x as long as needed REX emblem:NEED VOLUNTEER

Dave, I need you to coordinate names. 
Maybe everyone who is interested in having their names included can be listed on your page you created?
Everyone will have three options. 
1. They can make their own badges and send to me.
2. They can contact me and request that their name be on in in plain type without actually signing it. In these cases, I will get with Jeff and get him to make these tags up on his CNC and send to me.
3. They can coordinate with Jeff. He will need the signatures emailed to him in the fashion described here so he can make them up and send to me.

I will now copy and paste this over on Dave's site. Please let me know anything I've missed. 
I will post any new items of interest here. I will also post everything from here on out on Dave's site here so that it will all be in a central location.


----------



## superdav721

*Sign the page and I will put your name at the top*
http://chiselandforge.com/rex/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, you can add beside my name that I'll be signing my own piece of wood, and you can go ahead and make a notation of how you intend to do yours. 
As names go up, I'll write emails or personal messages to each peron (I'll try to work on it each night) to find out how they wish their name to be done; personally signed, emailed to Jeff, or simple text.

Also, is there a way to add a reply button to the original post so people can easily reply to it and add their names.

Everyone else, it also would help if you let us know when you add your name how you intend to have your's done.


----------



## DonBroussard

Proof that Eddie, Candy and I really visited with Andy over the past couple of days.










The gumbo was good, but the company was even better. Big thank you to Andy and Carol for hosting the group and for putting Eddie and I up for the night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I replied on "Chiselandforge".
I will supply my own "signature block".


----------



## JL7

Andy - great to hear a good time was had by all…....Don, thanks for the photo…..great to see….....

Bill - nice project with the kids…...don't mind Marty…..

Gotta check out the chiselandforge…...

Oh…almost forgot, have access to a freshly fallen Black Walnut tree (free) just need to pay him back somehow. 14" diameter by 8' chunk and a 12-13" diameter 6' chunk…...inspection tomorrow…...

Need some opinions, can I air dry the Walnut safely outdoors? I have plenty of room outside, but it's getting a bit cramped for indoor storage….....


----------



## GaryC

I replied….. I will send a block


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff and Marty, no worries about the duck. After you said that, I asked my wife what it looked like. She immediately said a duck. Good question about the walnut. I've got I think 5 walnut logs waiting to be cut. Planning to dry it in the rafters of my dad's barn. I'm thinking it will work well when properly stickered which I am definitely going to do.


----------



## superdav721

This is what I have so far.
1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block


----------



## superdav721

Remember everyone is welcome to do this. New and old.
I do believe Rex would want it that way.


----------



## GaryC

I have one question, just to make sure I do it right

The size of the block is 2" X 1" X 1"

Is that correct?


----------



## superdav721

Don, Andy and Eddie you guys are lucky.
Looks like good time were had.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Dave.
I am going in a second to update, but for the signing blocks, does 1×4" and a quarter inch thick sound good to you all?

Also, we have two new volunteers.
Jeff for the rex emblem.
Chris (lightcs1776) for the union jack.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Thanks for proving that it really happened!

Dave, I have never figured out how to subscribe to your site but you can just put me down for having Jeff do my signature.


----------



## superdav721

Stand by Andy I am going to fix you up.


----------



## superdav721

Names for signing Plaque
1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature

~~~
Pattern : Knotcurser.
Cutting and framing : William
Rex emblem: Jeff
The Texas emblem: Gene
The union jack emblem: Chris
Website coordination: Super Dave


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looked like a good get together. I hope to get down to meet Andy sometime this summer. When I first joined LJ I just thought it was neat to read about other woodworkers, then i started posting and meeting people, then to my surprise I got a buddy request and I thought that was cool. I met other firefighter woodworkers. Now I've met you guys and I wish we were closer. My wife would think I was crazy if I said, I'm gonna go down to Louisiana to eat mud bugs with other woodworkers. If you guys want me to or think it's right I'll sign a block for the project, but I won't be able to until Wednesday. Maybe I can email my signature to Jeff.


----------



## superdav721

Guys is my site helping?


----------



## superdav721

Bill please do!


----------



## JL7

Dave - I think it's good to have all the details in one spot…..thanks man….


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome.
Now on a lighter side.
I got this for $13 shipped


----------



## superdav721

Now tomorrow there will be a blog entry so go ahead and get all you Martha Stewart jokes ready.
Hey Gary warm it up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations, what is it?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I am thinking 1×4x a quarter inch.
If anyone doesn't have a good way to cut your material down to a quarter, I can run it though my bandsaw and slice off the top quarter inch. That is no problem. I just need it to not be longer than four inches so it'll fit the frame. 
It can be taller than one inch if someone wishes to include a longer written message. The problem there is I need to be sure everyone doesn't go crazy. If we were to get enough people doing that, it could fill the frame pretty quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went to a flea market today and almost bought a few old chisels, but I couldn't find who to pay the $2 and didn't have enough time to look. I'll go back. Didn't see any planes.


----------



## JL7

Some sort of torture device Dave??


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, William. You just answered my question on how thick the items should be cut.


----------



## GaryC

William, thanks, I've got it
DAVE….buddy, I'm ready. Jeff has already sent me some material to use…. lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, it's going to be a huge help to me because it'll put everything in one place without me spending hours scanning messages here.

I do need one more thing from you though.
Please resend me my log in information for your site.
It is getting rediculous typing my email, and all that everytime I reply on there.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are we playing the guessing game?

Is it some kind of blacksmith's clamp?
Or a dinasour tooth extractor?


----------



## ssnvet

Finally finished the tenoning jig.

Let's just say that Randy isn't the only procrastinator here :-o

}


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, I think it's a great help. I have a hard time going to previous posts here at LJ. That;s not a knock on this site, it simply isn't set up for that.


----------



## JL7

Gary - just wait by the mailbox…......Marty can help with life sustaining tips if needed….....


----------



## superdav721

William your user name is "William" 
If you need me to I can reset your password
~
It is a hand held hand forged vise.
Or a mini me pole vise.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I think it is a silencer, for someone that talks a lot….
Just smush their lips together and tighten!

I say try it on Marty first!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Please send me a password.
I think I need to write it down this time so I don't forget it.


----------



## Gene01

I tried to respond on Dave's website, but it disappeared. I was using the Whitty comments section.
So, the Texas 4X4X 1/4-3/8 is mine.
I'll sign a block that's 1"X 2"X ?(what thickness?) EDIT…I got it. 1/4" 
Then mail it along with the Texas square to William, who is going to PM me his address.
Have I got it all right?

Jeff, I'm in AZ so this may or may not work for you. I put rows of "Cinder Blocks" down on level ground with the openings on the side for air flow. Then sticker the first layer so lumber doesn't touch the blocks, then sticker all the rest. I may over do it but my blocks are 8" apart in the long row and butted together going across. Then I sticker the top layer and stack blocks across the stickers for weight. BTW, I use cheap water based primer to seal my ends. None of mine have severely cracked or checked.
finally, I cover it all with a good tarp and tuck it under the bottom layer of planks, leaving the bottom blocks exposed for air circulation. Green mesquite, walnut and oak cut @ 5/4 dries to 6-8% mc in a year, here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the signature blocks are supposed to be 1X4X1/4.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gene….good info…...I just know I can't turn down such good lumber. Saved your text for later!


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gene, around the same thickness as the texas block, a quarter to three eighths thick. 
Thanks, and I will be sitting down to send out messages to everyone involved tomorrow night to make sure you all have my address.

Someone asked on Dave's site about when all this is expected. 
I am hoping that this can be taken to the cookout we are having on May 16th and handed over to whoever has Rex's family's address. So I would very much like to have everything by the end of April. If that is not possible for everyone, please let me know so I can make other arrangments somehow.

I need one more favor from my Stumpy thread friends. 
Get the word out about this. Do you know someone who really liked Rex on other thread? Or off of Lumberjocks at all? Let them know what we're doing and what they can do. I would love to cover this frame with signatures so his family can understand what Rex meant to us here.

I will check back in tomorrow evening. I have got to get to bed. Ya'll have a great night.


----------



## lightcs1776

End of April sounds quite reasonable. I tend to put myself on time schedules, so I was thinking I needed to have it in the mail by the upcoming weekend. Now I can relax a bit, get started tomorrow, and not worry about the time.

Speaking of time, it is time for some sleep. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

my clicky finger is tired.
Im going to watch a movie.
Mabee Star wars


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
When William mentioned "by the end of April"....
He means 2014 NOT 2025!!! ;^)

Me. I'm shooting for 2015!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried to post on Dave's site, but it didn't seem to work. Now that it seems I have time. I will make the block myself and put it in the mail to William later this week. I will also try again on Dave's site tomorrow.

Thanks guys and good night,


----------



## DIYaholic

As of tomorrow AM….
I'm officially back to fulltime schedule….
That means 6 day workweeks, for a while at least!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

"Say good night, Gracie."

"Good night Gracie."


----------



## superdav721

Bill its there.


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Monday, coffee is on.


----------



## superdav721

pass it this way


----------



## GaryC

Dang, it's cold out there.
Mornin, fellas


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, forget the cup, just pass the pot please. It's going to be one of those work days. Not a bad thing though as the day will fly by.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Spring has sprung…
There's work to be done….

I'm a gonna need more coffee!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I walked over to the shop earlier. 
It is a mess that I don't want to think about.

I over did it just a bit Saturday. 
Then I was hurting so bad yesterday that I went and looked at everything and came back home. 
Now here it is Monday. 
I have two very heavy leg assemblies on my work table, 
Two even heavier bench slabs on sawhorses in the main walkway,
I since I can't move them by myself,
They are there until my sons come in this evening.

I think I have an answer. 
More coffee.


----------



## MontyJ

Dang y'all are hard to keep up with.

Was at Lowes Saturday evening and found 12" Irwin quick release clamps BOGO. Just thought I'd share. Off to work now.


----------



## DIYaholic

MontyJ,

It is very nice of you to share. Go ahead and buy a bunch.
I'll be happy to take the free ones off your hands!!! ;^)

I'm off to work now….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, I've been seeing a lot of Irwin clamps on sale every time I see them lately. 
I'm wondering if it's because they're changing and adding designs in their line. 
I say that because I have also noticed a few of that too. 
I seen an Irwin pipe clamp a few days ago. The clamping end is the same as the old "ponies". 
The other piece though, the one you used to screw onto the end of a pipe, does not have threads. 
Instead, it had the same plate and spring design as the clamping side, removing the necessity for a threaded pipe.

While the idea sounds nice in theory, I don't like it. 
#1 the pipes I buy for them are threaded anyway, so that's a non starter. 
#2 I've had enough of those type spring loaded mechanisms slip on me that I do not trust them for both ends, especially when one of those ends is right at the end of the pipe.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning all ye denizens of Nubberville,

*I over did it just a bit Saturday.* 
Really William? I can't imagine how…. as you only made two weeks worth of progress in two days. Take a well deserved rest and think about vises. Like drinking and smoking :^p

*Re. the Rex tribute….*
I'm in for the Union Jack and will send my own sig block. 4×4x3/8 on the Jack, and 1×4x3/8 on the sig block.

Now can someone please tell me why I'm singing the Momma's and the Pappa's every week about this time :^(


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block


----------



## ssnvet

Well I just learned how to draw a "proper" Union Jack…. Though Bandit will likely cringe to see it.










The aspect ration is 2 : 1 though, so it will be pretty tiny in a 4×4 block….


----------



## JL7

Matt, don't mean to be a butinski, but Chris was working on the Union Jack…... I think that the full name assignment is still available..right Dave?


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I say if you want to take the Union Jack, go for it. Looks like you have a solid idea on how to get it done.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's one to make Bandit Happy…..










We don't want Bandit to get grumpy…. he'd probably pinch all of our Mountain Dews :^o


----------



## ssnvet

My apologies Chris….. you go for it…. let me know if I can send you a pattern to scale.


----------



## lightcs1776

No worries Matt. I haven't started it yet, so I'm completely flexible.


----------



## ssnvet

You go for it Chris…. I'll send you a to scale .pdf file that you can use it you'd like.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit you posted on Rex's page at my site. Did I need to sign you up and if so how are you doing your signature?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds good, Matt. Thanks.

Question for all of you. Should the Union Jack be painted or use contrasting woods / stains? I've got cherry and beech or maple that I think would make a good contrast.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Can you use stains? An inexpensive stain I've used for kids' toys is un-sugared KoolAde. Cheap and easy.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've never tried colored stains, but I am open to try anything.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt and Chris. 
One of you guys tell me who is doing it so Dave can update the volunteer lost if needed. 
And 2:1 ratio is fine. 
I think that will make it 4×6? Or 4×8?

Whichever ya'll choose, I'm still needing a volunteer for his name: roger Clark.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also, whoever does it, I'll answer Chris's question anyway. 
And this goes for all the pieces. 
It doesn't matter whether you stain or use different woods. 
Do what you feel comfortable doing. 
Rex would want you to be creative and work with what you have.

Who remembers Rex's project write up about a wooden pencil?


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. Chris and I have exchanged PMs and I'm going to do the Union Jack…. so please update the list.


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
!1. Bandit


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. I know you'll do a great job on it, better than what I could do.


----------



## ssnvet

You'd have done fine Chris…. let me know if you change your mind about coloring it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Matt.

Chris, you want to do the name?

Also, Jeff just brought something to my attention. 
The frame will be light colored. So the corner embellishments will need to look good against a pine colored background. 
The signature blocks won't matter. They are covering the wood completely and we would like a variety of woods there anyway.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, William, but the name is definitely something I'll stay away from. My writing skills are miserable, as are my routing skills. I'm not sure how else one would do his name on wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does Irwin make pipe clamps? If so and they are bogo I would be all over that. Can't spend the money on bessey right now so pipe clamps are the way for me.

Thanks Dave. I'll look at your site again. I said on here that I would do the block, but I think I'll just leave it that Jeff does it. Jeff should I send you the block? I'd be happy to do that. Does it need to be light colored wood like maple?


----------



## bandit571

Jeff can do my sign-in, if he would. At least then one could READ it.

Prefer an all green flag, with a Golden Harp upon it.

Almost anything will do, except …..Black & Tan.

Look up The Black & Tans sometime…...

After work nap was short lived, have to try again tomorrow…


----------



## JL7

I would really encourage everyone to do their own signature blocks if you're able….!!

For those with a dremel tool or a little v-groove carving chisel, you can carve your own…...just something to think about.

But if still want me to do them, you don't need to send wood…...I've got a good supply….....I am going to put together some laminated blocks with the real thin piece of veneer over a contrasting piece of wood so when carved, should really stand out without any paint or such…....

Then let me know if you want your own signature, or just text. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send a reply. Remember, you can create the signature larger and I can re-size it, which would be preferred to get the quality. Scan it as a .jpg please…

Make sense?


----------



## ssnvet

Here you go Bandit…..










I didn't know the Irish were so…. uh… well endowed :^o


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
11. Bandit - Jeff will do signature


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good ideas Jeff.. I will try something at home along the lines of your laminations suggestion. I'll let you know how It goes.


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Bill…....go for it!


----------



## bandit571

The old Bandito?









This one might be too scary









Ah, not quite as scary, now is it.

( YES, my last name is Newman. )


----------



## JL7

This might be of interest to anyone who wants to carve their own pattern…...the trick is you need to use a laser printer (not ink jet) for the pattern and it has to be printed in reverse. And you need acetone….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I was considering the LaserJet image transfer thingy….
However, I don't have a LaserJet, or a printer for that matter!!!

I'm also considering a printed decal..
Power carving with a Drexel….
Chip carving….
Sand blasting….
Hiring it out….


----------



## ssnvet

Irish cheese sauce? Does it have boiled potatoes and cabbage in it :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never done chip carving either, but how hard can it be? No offense to anyone if it is hard to do and I'm smoking something.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I do something similar. It's chip whittling. Not as fancy


----------



## DIYaholic

The boss man is hollering!!!

Gotta go earn my paycheck….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you don't need fancy equipment for chip whittling, perhaps an old timer or maybe a buck, though a Swiss army might be better. I'm gonna use a utility knife.


----------



## GaryC

Just make sure it's real sharp so when you cut your thumb, it doesn't hurt so bad


----------



## StumpyNubs

*REX TRIBUTE:* I have been thinking, and I want to nix the idea of sending the completed project to me for filming. Most of my viewers don't know Rex, or this thread. So it I put it on there and explain what it is, they are going to come away with the idea that this is something I did rather than something this thread did. It will make it too much about me, and that wouldn't be appropriate. I think it would be better for someone (sounds like it may be William?) to collect all the parts, assemble it, photograph it, and make the photos available for Dave's site, Lumberjocks, and anywhere anybody else wants to post it. Then William can ship it to Rex's son. I can send some money to cover the shipping and I'll sign a block.


----------



## StumpyNubs

In other news…

You may have read my review of Dennis Zongker's book on Wooden Boxes a few months back. Well, everybody liked the review so much I decided to make a video version. It's kinda humorous, even if you're not into books about boxes. "Watch it here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are making me hungry with thus talk of potatoes and cabbage, which of course means corned beef must be in there somewhere.

Great review, Stumpy.


----------



## GaryC

I'd be proud to help with the shipping or any other cost that comes up. (Unless it benefits Jeff)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a question. 
Does anyone actually already have the address of Rex's family?
I have searched high and low for the box he shipped something to me in. 
It would be a HUGE help if someone else has it in their address book or something. 
If so, please PM it to me. 
Even if I'm not the one to actually ship it, it would really ease my mind to know we have it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

And finally…

The new box joing machine is almost finished. The video should be ready in a day or two. Here's a preview of what the jig looks like:




























It uses a threaded rod as a locking mechanism rather than a lead screw. It's based on the Incra table saw fence positioners. THere's a positive stop every 1/16" inch so you move the carriage freely by hand instead of with a crank, and there is a pattern that goes under acrylic on the back. You stop your cursor on the appropriate place on the pattern, and release the lock, which self corrects for any error in your eyesight.

My other box joint jig works well too. I just like this design better because I don't like turning a crank. And this design makes double cut fingers and fancy joints a lot easier too. I'd put it up against the I-Box jig any day.


----------



## JL7

Randy - it's good to have a decisive plan!!

Gary - go ahead and send me the cash, I *promise *not to benefit….....

William - PM sent…....

Stumpy - looks pretty clever…......


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I would but….I gotta take it to Carrolton tomorrow to pick up my new stuff from Incra…... sorry


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I like your raspberry walnut vinaigrette.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heres a much cheaper two man saw Monte. I think you can see why it's cheaper. Never seen so many of these in my area.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tld/4411746743.html


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Help finally arrived. 
I got it mocked up. 
If you're wondering about the bottom, yes, there will be drawers. 
Now I'm just sitting here planning how I want to so these vices.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a great bench.


----------



## superdav721

Ill film it. I can figure out something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

That is a BEAUTIFUL bench! Makes mine look like crap! Way to go William! I can't wait to see it with some finish on it!


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's a real *BENCH*, by golly!
Massive. With the drawers in and loaded. you'd better not need to move it.
I echo Chris. Great bench.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks more like an altar to the woodworking gods!


----------



## superdav721

Yall stop his head is big enough
I told you I would come over and steel it if it looked good enough.
You better make sure the shop door is locked every evening.


----------



## ssnvet

Yawzah!

There's a small forrest in that bench William.

Should be rock solid


----------



## JL7

Go big or go home Huh, William?? What a beast!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Monte. He must be building a new chair.


----------



## JL7

Gary, that's really gonna suck having to go to the Incra Factory…........why do you put yourself through it…....?

Be sure to check out Dave's new sewing machine…........

http://chiselandforge.com/tool-review/planes-sewing-machines/


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes I have to pay attention at work. I still follow along.

William, nice bench.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's a very scary chainsaw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wait till it's done fellas. 
Still got a ways to go before it's ready for finish.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - Jeff will do signature
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - Jeff will do signature
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
11. Bandit - Jeff will do signature
12. Stumpy - sending block
13. Sandra - Jeff will do signature


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just a quick hi.
I'm physically crashing from the past two weeks and am struggling to even skim the posts. Sorry I can't be of more help with the project, but if there's a cost associated with any of this, please PM me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Anyone who has Jeff doing their signature, please be sure to contact him as soon as possible so he has plenty of time to get that done and mail them to me. 
Everyone else, I plan on sitting down this evening and typing up a PM with my address. I will get that sent out sometime tonight. 
Thank you all so much for your help with this project.


----------



## JL7

Sheer panic has set is….my electron powered planer just decided it won't fire up???? ARGH!!!

It's not the circuit breaker in the house or the planer….any ideas?? It's a DW735.

This is fairly critical to the tribute….....

I might have to resort to hand planes otherwise!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have an electrical tester? Check the receptacle. Try other receptacles. Bad switch? GFI somewhere, doubtful, but…


----------



## GaryC

Have you tried turning the switch on?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I'll be doing my own signature block, using a dremel and the method Jeff posted.


----------



## GaryC

A quote

Actual quote from a customer, "You've only got Windows 8? I've already got Windows 95!"


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That really is a beauty….
Of a sewing table!!!
Dave is gonna love it!!!

Jeff,
Is it plugged in?
Did you pay the electric bill?
Are you sure it's the planer, or are you in front of the drum sander?


----------



## JL7

Glad I can count on you guys for support….....Thanks man.

Gary, couldn't help but notice your Windows 95 crack came right after your switch crack….......at least I got Windows 98…...


----------



## JL7

Outlet working - check
Alternate outlet working - check
Turn switch on - check
Make sure it isn't stuck between gears - check
BFH applied - check
Check switch - check
Second round of BFH - check
Brushes in tact - check
Third round of BFH - check

Nothing doing. the switch is factory sealed…..getting angry!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take the switch out, disconnect the wires and touch them together? Carefully!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unplug the machine, connect switch wires together, plug in and see if it works. Might be safer than touching wires together with power to them.


----------



## JL7

There's 4 wires on the switch - 2 black and 2 white…...


----------



## GaryC

That's two comin' and two goin'

I started to make a crack about you watching my crack but I thought a crack like that would make me sound like I was on cracik


----------



## firefighterontheside

That probably has to do with the different speeds. I did a search and found something about dust getting into the switch. Someone was able to clean it and it worked again, but they still ordered a new switch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I really have no ideas, about your planer…
Or anything for that matter!!!

One set of the four wires may be to feed the blower, in addition to the drive motor….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinking Randy. Didn't think of that, but I don't have a 735.


----------



## JL7

I'll take the air hose to it….....and Bill, the 2 speeds are geared so not sure why there's 4 wires…..Randy - I think the blower runs off the back of the same motor??

Appreciate the help Gary…....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

White to white and black to black Jeff. 
I'd connect those to bypass the switch. 
I'd run it that way no longer than a second to check it. 
If it works that way, you need a switch.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

If it's the same as an older model, four wires because the circuit breaker is wired through the switch to. 
Something about the switch having to be cut off and back on to be reset. 
It's some weird safety stuff that I would leave alone. 
Actually, I think it is designed that way so you need to buy the switch from them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I just read that in a search. I have no experience with a 735. I've got a 733.


----------



## JL7

Good info - thanks guys!! If I survive, I'll let you know if it worked!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just found something else about a micro switch under the top cover and or dust cover. Someone found one of those to be bad.
http://www.justanswer.com/home-improvement/7wrlx-dewalt-735-13-planer-stopped-middle-cut-will.html


----------



## JL7

It's the switch…..it fired right up when I hot wired it…....

That rules out Bill's latest micro switch suggestion right?

Thanks again for the help…...!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad I was of assistance…..
Hey, I stayed out of your way!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say so. The micro switche are safety devices to make sure that the covers are on.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Get that big saw and be here tomorrow at 7:30AM! I have a chance at a bunch of big saw logs but I have to get them tomorrow or they are burning them.

William, Bench is a masterpiece!

Jeff, I trust you to do my signature as you see fit.

Anyone who wants to come chainsaw tomorrow gets free wood from the mill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

This should be the part.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/switch-p-71320.html


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill - the Dewalt site doesn't list it!!

Andy - I'm going over to inspect a couple Walnut logs here in a bit…...found a guy to saw them!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I *want* to come chainsaw tomorrow….
I *can't* come chainsaw tomorrow, though.
Do I still get free wood from the mill??? ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that could be difficult Andy. Gotta work til 7 am Wednesday morning. Wish I could help. Thanks,for the invite though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why would Dewalt list it, silly! I believe I had to call black and decker when I needed a part for my 733.


----------



## DIYaholic

DeWalt ServiceNet shows the switch as "In Stock".
http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Parts/Search?searchedNumber=5140010-63&searchType=1


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, if I was closer, I'd come to the mill and help just to watch it work.


----------



## JL7

Wow - the Dewalt part is cheaper than the aftermarket part??

Turns out there is a service center in town that is supposed to stock them, but they close at 5…....


----------



## GaryC

Too bad it wasn't a Rigid. You could have a bonding time with William just talking about it

I have a Delta jointer that will blow a switch about every 16-18 months. I'm thinking of just bypassing it altogether.


----------



## GaryC

*ANDY*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed that too Jeff. Surprising, although I have ordered numerous parts from dewalt and they were reasonable. It used to be you could count on factory parts being more expensive and that a family sized bag of chips would be cheaper per ounce than a regular one, wrong. I discovered that after I thought I was being smart with buying the bigger bags.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Perking up a bit from the after work nap. 
Kick-butt bench William.

Tomorrow's goal - get to the shop and do SOMETHING. My #5 needs some attention.


----------



## boxcarmarty

157+.....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - I missed two days and there were over 350….. Crazy


----------



## Momcanfixit

The weather here has finally started warming up…. Soon be able to open up the garage door and let the dust fly.


----------



## superdav721

Cris name plate changed
Dave name plate changed
Marty added
1. Dave - sending block
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - sending block
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
11. Bandit - Jeff will do signature
12. Stumpy - sending block
13. Sandra - Jeff will do signature
14. Marty - Jeff will do block


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That dog is a dead ringer for Peggy Sue ( the Jack I had for 18 years) !

I may have a chainsaw volunteer! Our newest LJ, tjUSMC…. called and said he could help for a while tomorrow. Now if the weather will cooperate…....raining now


----------



## DonBroussard

@Andy-You should be able to keep the sawmill buzzing tomorrow, between you and a Marine . . .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Horrible news.
The snowmobile is being moved into the garage as we speak. There goes more precious shop space.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The horror of it all.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, knew you had a Jack Russell and when I saw that picture, that's exactly what I thought of


----------



## superdav721

1. Dave - sending block
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - sending block
8. Gene - sending block
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
11. Bandit - Jeff will do signature
12. Stumpy - sending block
13. Sandra - Jeff will do signature
14. Marty - Jeff will do signature
15. Doe - Jeff will do signature


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, it's not going to hurt the snowmobile to sit OUTSIDE!


----------



## ssnvet

State taxes are done and filed, and for the first time in a long time I'm getting a decent return….. so the lathe prospects are looking up.

Sandra…. you didn't miss a whole lot… Williams bench was the highlight…. the rest was mostly bantering about the memorial project.

I'm going to reward myself with a stiff drink and a Band of Brothers DVD.

Somebody might want to PM some of the old time nubbers that don't hang out anymore, but who are still active on LJs about the memorial. I'm thinking of Patron, Ted and Airspeed. Any others? I'm happy to do it, but perhaps others have a connection with them.

See ya.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, but the snow is melting….. and it's going to rain.

In all seriousness, we're still married because we've learned to pick our battles and compromise when possible. (Oh yeah, and we love each other. Better throw that in) Completely taking over the garage is not a battle I'm going to win.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Can you turn the sled upside down….
& Replace the track with a sanding belt???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now THAT's an idea!


----------



## superdav721

William my bench finished yet?


----------



## GaryC

There's a video online that shows a guy that did that with an electric treadmill.


----------



## JL7

Randy - that is a pretty good idea…....I got a bunch of brand new Timesaver sanding belts….....and Gary - I was actually pondering the treadmill idea once…....

Not very glamorous, but here's my Walnut tree…...probably have to wait a few weeks for the sawmill…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Another workday tomorrow. May need some pharmacological assistance for sleep tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt we did our taxes and we owe $35,000. The funny thing is that is good news. My wife's business had a really great year and the quarterly taxes she paid were not near enough. The bad part is that we made our last $50,000 payment for the business in January so most of our profit went to that, but its still considered income. Next year should be better for tool purchases.

Sorry Sandra, I took your shop tour and I know space is already at a premium. Time for that shed.

Sounds promising Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sweet dreams oh stumpy ones.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, No sawmilling for a while. Harvesting/hauling logs is NOT the fun part.

If the weather cooperates , I may be too tired to hit a key by this time tomorrow.

Sandra, Park that thing in the back yard and throw a tarp over it!

Jeff, Throw that walnut on the truck and come visit. No waiting necessary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nighty night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, who cut that down? Left some wood in the ground. Nice score!


----------



## JL7

Yea he did…..it's a friend of a friend…..But for free, can't complain. He claims he is going to dig that stump out whole…..and I got the impression he wants to sell it for gun stocks…..But the rest is mine for the taking….


----------



## superdav721

good night Sandra


----------



## JL7

Andy - maybe you haven't seen my truck?! You OK boys have never seen so much rust…...even the oil pan rusted through…...which is kind of ironic if you think about it…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, it'll be a bit before the bench is done.
What you seen today was just a dry fit. There is still a ton of sanding and flattening to do. 
Then I have two vices to be mounted.
Then I have about forty holes to drill.
Then I have to stain it.
Then I have to put finish on it. I'm leaning heavily towards BLO.
Then I have to set it where it is going and put it all together permantently.
Then I have twelve drawers to make.
Then I have six drawers to figure out how I want my hand planes set in.
Then I have tool tills to build that'll fit into the center opening.
*Then I need to find a good chain and lock to keep you from messing with it.*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I forgot to tell you the other day on the phone,
I have 40+ railroad spikes for you next time I see you.
Don't let me forget. They're in the back room of my shop.


----------



## JL7

So it will be done on Wednesday then William??


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, reminds me of a '57 chevy truck I had once.
The bed was plywood. If it rotted, I'd throw another piece on top of it. If it got too thick and heavy I'd pull it all out and start over.
The floor board was a 2×6 screwed between the door frame and center hump with three inch wood screws.
I once got stopped in it for littering. A coke can fell under my feet and went down behind the 2×6 and hit the ground.
It had an old 250 straight six engine. I only gave fifty bucks for the truck.
It never had a starter. I'd park it on a hill so I could roll it off when I got ready to go.
I didn't figure it would last long enough to warrant getting a starter. You stopped at the station and check the gas, filled up the oil.
I drove that truck till I could afford something better, then sold it to another guy for just what I gave for it, fifty bucks.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's funny Jeff.
I don't think so.

Now, thursday….......
No, not happening.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Patron would just strap it to the top of his car!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, wanna borrow my tractor?


----------



## JL7

That's funny Andy….but true!

The old Ford has the straight 6 in it also and it runs like a top. The problem is something electrical and quite often, it won't have the battery to start. So many times it leaves me stranded around town…...oh, I paid $200 for the truck…..

William, my first car was 68 Cougar - it had an old street sign (like a no parking sign I think) for the drivers floor…..I get it. Used to lose stuff often. Finally got the crazy foam and "fixed it up"......


----------



## JL7

Tractor…....heck yeah…..how fast will it go on the interstate??


----------



## GaryC

Can't say that I've ever had it on the interstate


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I think my tractors closer and it will go a good 10 mph.


----------



## JL7

I need a tractor…..!

Do you guys hang out on the tractor forum also??


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Maybe this tractor will be sufficient….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I've had two ford straight sixes.
Great engines, but…......
Either find your loose frame to body ground or keep and extra starter solenoid on hand at all times.


----------



## GaryC

In case you haven't noticed, I hang out HERE


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I don't own a tractor, and have no desire to own one either.
We grew up poor.
Our "family plot" was three a three acre garden (seemed more like a field to me).
Then later, my first paying job, I hoed cotton for $8 a day till I moved up to the tractor during harvest season for $10 a day.
I swore when I got grown I never wanted to mount another $#$% tractor.


----------



## JL7

Ummmm Randy…....??

William…..my brother who likes to wrench on rusty old Fords will be visiting in a few weeks, and tracing the bad ground is on the list!

Gary - good to know you're not 2 timing on us…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have an 80's kubota L245 DT that I bought on eBay for 5000. It is ugly and beat up but runs great and is 4WD with a loader. Great for moving logs. We and a tornado a few months after I bought it. My driveway was covered with at least 40 trees. It took us about 4 hours with chainsaws and the tractor to clear the driveway. All we did was cut out 10' from each tree to clear it. It was like a tunnel.


----------



## JL7

Bill - those Kubota's are pretty sweet, my uncle has one….....and since you didn't answer, I assume you are hanging out on the tractor forum…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

You got the 300CID straight six?
The last one I had I put over a hundred thousand miles on.
It started blowing oil back up the dipstick tube.
Had less than ten pounds of compression on every cyclinder.
Tore it down to find five busted pistons and not a single ring in it wasn't in at least three pieces.
There wasn't a score one on the cyclinder though.
So I rebuilt it and put about another fifty thousand miles on it before I got bad enough I couldn't drive a standard anymore.
My son snatch that old engine out and put it in his four wheel drive and gave it hell for about seven years before he sold that truck. 
Those are some tough old engines.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a tractor forum? I'm gone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test


----------



## JL7

That's the engine William…...and that's quite a story there too…...this motor really pulls great and it has a 5 speed overdrive stick…....pretty fun to buzz around in when it runs…..

Well Bill, since you asked….

http://www.orangetractortalks.com/forums/


----------



## superdav721

OK ill take the spikes instead.
Dang missed it by that much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm not that excited about tractors.


----------



## DIYaholic

My day is coming to a close….
Time to sign off.

May a great day await all the Numpy Stubbers….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

I am officially overwhelmed with posts.

Jeff, I haven't done any wood burning since I was around 10, but it sounds like a really good idea. As if I need another hobby. . . I wish the lottery retirement plan would just get on with it.

Welcome Monty and Don.

Gary, that floor is really cool

William, great bench! As my FIL used to say, that'll never move. You won't have to worry about anyone stealing it. What wood is it? There are too many posts to go back and look.


----------



## MontyJ

Thanks for the welcome Doe. I've learned a few things since I've been here.

1. An hour is apparently not long enough for wood to acclimate to the shop before resawing with the TS.

2. William is building a phenomenal bench.

3. Randy can't seem to take time out of his busy day to come and pick up all these free clamps that are cluttering up my shop. Who needs more clamps anyway? I would hand deliver them, but I have to go out of town this morning and won't be back until Friday. Guess I'll just have to keep them.


----------



## GaryC

Oh, man….Montyj…..don't be giving those clamps to Randy. He doesn't even do woodworking. He works with salt and leaves. Send them to me instead. 
Headed for the Dallas area today to pick up my stuff from Incra. Kinda like Christmas

I need to go shoot a rooster


----------



## mojapitt

What the hell is that all about?


----------



## lightcs1776

Spam. Just ignore it and it will be as if it was never posted.

Morning everyone. I'm not getting much done that is woodworking related, but spent time with the kids shooting hoops on the driveway, so its been good.

Now I have got to get some coffee going. Let's hope I can make it as I crawl to the coffee maker.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Huh whu…
I need coffee!


----------



## superdav721

Stayed up to late playing with you nut jobs.
Coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Monty Python did a routine about Spam that I enjoyed


----------



## GaryC

Dave….just exactly who is the "nut job" that stayed up too late??


----------



## superdav721

me


----------



## GaryC

nah you just had to get up too early


----------



## mojapitt

I grew up on a dairy farm. Milking started at 3:00 am. This isn't early.


----------



## GaryC

Monte….it's relative to when you went to bed….


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, staying up late is not an issue….
It's boss people that expect us to rise & shine waaaaaay toooooo early!!!


----------



## GaryC

I have to drive over to the Dallas area this morning. I plan on taking a nice little nap on the way..


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a rough commute to work….
Walk the 30 feet, from my door to then shop!!!

Hope I don't trip & fall on the way!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Thank you all for the work bench compliments. 
Doe, it's cotton wood. 
My objective was to use what wood I had in hand, and I have plenty of cotton wood. 
Cottonwood is considered a hardwood, but is soft enough to be easy to work. 
I plan to stain it dark walnut. 
I've done many pieces with that wood and stain combination and I think it's a beautiful mix. 
As for my inspiration, 
I always say,
Anything worth doing is worth overdoing.

Gotta go this morning. 
I have an appointment. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all,

Voting at the firehouse this morning, so the poll workers were knocking on the door at 4:45 to set up. I hate democracy.

Lovely spam, wonderful spam, spaaaaaaam. Ever chop down a tree with a herring?

Time for green mountain coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Spam…I love spam….fried. Almost as good as fried bologna


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turkey spam is good too.


----------



## DonBroussard

But you haven't lived until you've had Tabasco Spam. Yes, they really have that.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta find some of that, Don!! My two favorite foods.

My favorite breakfast:
Diced and fried spam mixed with diced and fried taters and a couple three eggs mixed in. Doused liberally with Tobasco. 
Well, B&G and Tobasco ain't too shabby, either.

Jeff, (or any one else) care to make a road trip? I built a treadmill sander. Never got around to ordering a 105"X 15" belt for it. It's just another horizontal surface (i.e. tool and dust collector) in my shop.
Bring a truck and help. It's big and heavy.


----------



## Gene01

William,
My dad gave me a chunk of Cottonwood. I made him a carved and sanded box with it. 
I'm told that cottonwood takes up all the qualities of the ground where it grows. This one grew close to an outhouse with a pit under it. It was cut down because it's roots were invading the pit. That wood was some of the stinkiest stuff I've ever encountered.


----------



## mojapitt

Cottonwood is some of the worst smelling wood I have sawed, but it can be very beautiful.

The worst smelling wood I have ever sawed is still Russian Olive. It smells like a chainsmoker with bad gas.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Monte… have you had lots of experience with chain smokers with gas problems?

Got my Dallas trip delayed…. Got the death watch for an inlaw…. bummer on both parts


----------



## mojapitt

Sad about your inlaw Gary. Always tough to deal with.

I don't smoke and I don't allow smoking here, but I played in a dance band in bars for 23 years. Not much I didn't experience there.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, yeah…she's really a great ol lady. But it's been coming for a while now. 93 years. That's a long life. Had some pretty amazing stories to tell. Hope she doesn't linger too long. However, she really isn't in much pain at all. That part is good
Just called Incra and told them to hold the stuff. If this takes a while, I'll have it shipped instead of going after it.


----------



## Gene01

Wife and I both smoke. Nasty habit, I'll agree. 
On the plus side, other people's gas problems don't bother us.

Not a fun time, Gary. I feel for ya. Is she close by?


----------



## GaryC

Dang you, Gene. You mentioned B&G and now that's all I can think of


----------



## JL7

Gary - sorry to hear the news on both fronts…...

Gene - thanks for the generous offer…..I think I'll pass, but I do have a bunch of wide belts in different grits, I think they are 37" wide by 103" long…....keep thinking about making an edge sander…..but I doubt it…...

The new switch is installed in the planer and we're back in business. It just needed a little injection of cash…...thanks for the help on this one, even Randy…..


----------



## superdav721

Your planes have switches?
Mine have toes, feet, mouths and a soul!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, sorry about the death watch.

Jeff, that's a quick turn around. Happy to hear you're back planing. Wish I was planing instead of planning to plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

A new Lumberjocks.com in the making or a disgruntled founder trying to stick it to the man?


----------



## superdav721

Rex 2 years ago
My sincere apologies to everyone, last thing I remember was SD going off about his Krenov and then waking up just now by the sound of HamS driving by …… you really need to get that motor fixed HamS, it woke up the whole neighborhood.
William I am so sorry for you being left alone in pain, I would gladly share my Naproxen and Vicodin with you if that would help……......sorry. I'm now going to take my night meds which I should have taken before I fell asleep at the keyboard.
I am hoping that we have another good weather day today so that I can get to the shop and do a bit more anything. This is day 2 after the chemo and my reactions usually start on day 3 so I must make some headway today. My oncologist has referred me for an eye examination because the chemo has messed with my tear ducts and they want a complete exam of my eyes, there are many strange things that you get on chemo, another thing they are watching closely is getting numb in my toes and feet because getting to much of it from the chemo can end up with permanent nerve damage and walking problems. There seems to be no end of things these treatments bring on apart from the well known ones……... mouth sores, watering eyes, red patches where a small cut healed, numb fingers and toes, a sort of acid re-flux, erratic sleep with horrific dreams and of course a big white cell deficiency that you have to handle very carefully. It is amazing to find out what these chemo drug infusions can do to you, but it is also very interesting (to me anyway) to understand why it happens and why the doc keeps you "on top of it" and uses the effect result s in trying to fine tune the chemo drugs more to your body …. very neat when you think about it. The biggest problem I find with it is never knowing if I am going to feel good or bad the next day or even the same afternoon, it's just lousy not being able to arrange to do something because you really don't know how you will be ……..... one chocolate a day from Forrest Gump's box of chocolates is the only way you can go. Anyway I don't need to go on about this medical stuff, it gets boring, but I do hope that if there are some out there under chemo who are hiding, they can take heed from my jottings that all these side effects are normal under the circumstances and you are not peculiar or isolated ….. do what you can, when you can ….. keep on keeping on.
Mmmmmm so what about breakfast? Coffee and a bacon butty sounds right. A bacon Butty is an English "dish?", Bread roll or some decent bread, butter (real not chemical/oil alternatives) and strips (they call them rashers) of bacon making a super health conscious "sandwich" ( another Brit invention by the Earl of Sandwich). The only thing this sandwich is not up to par on is that you can't get English style back bacon here, it looks like a pork chop in shape - like our strip bacon plus the Canadian bacon piece added back into what would have been "back bacon". The strip bacon we have is also sold in England but is called "Streaky bacon" and considered low end and only "streaked" with meat among the fat, so really and English Back Bacon Rasher is really like our strip bacon with the the Canadian bacon part left in - more meaty. The things you learn here, I'll soon have to do a piece on table etiquette and silver service layout with all cutlery used in dining, not only will LJs be great woodworkers, but they will also be affluent in other fine things in life.
I hope you all have a great day, and I apologize if the smell of my bacon butty wafting it's tantalizing aroma your way makes you hunger for a good meal start of the day ….. sorry.


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/408895


----------



## JL7

Good stuff Dave…........BS!


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, wish you and the family peace.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Dave. 
I will try to remember to link to my favorite post of Rex's this evening on my computer. 
I'll give you a hint. 
He's probably found those virgins he was looking for now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One vice is mounted. 
The only drill I had large enough for these holes is about twenty years old. 
It started smoking about halfway through the task. 
It is still working though. 
I don't want to drill any more holes for a while.


----------



## JL7

Looking good William….......


----------



## JL7

Here's a preview of of the little signature badges for Rex done on the CNC. There is contrasting veneer on the surface so no ink or paint needed…....Andy's is done, he's the only one to give me any direction! For those that want me to carve your badge, let me know how you want it done…....

The LumberJocks one is optional if there is room for it…


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks great William. Dog tops built into the vice is a great idea.s

Sharp looking name pates, Jeff.l


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those look great Jeff. I thought I would like the outer surface to be walnut, with something light underneath, but I like the opposite better.

William those are nice holes. Did you get those from Gene?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's logs from today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice logs Andy. Did you have help? What are they?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Those look great Jeff. 
I hadn't thought about anything like the Lumberjocks one. 
If you'll send it, and it's ok with everyone else, I think that'll be a great piece to add to the project.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yowsah.

Love the post from Rex. My favourite ones surfaced the other day when you were all chatting about the memorial.
The photos of him in all those hats, and the one with him on the 'commode' made my day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Glad you got the switch switched out….
and have switched into high gear on making great looking name blocks!!!

Dave,
Cool "Rex Remembrance Posts"....

William,
Progress is looking fantastic.
That bench is top notch….
I bet you went with the high quality dog holes from Lee Valley!!!

Monte,
Did you, as the official photographer….
Help or just stay out of the way???

Andy,
You never replied….
I *wanted* to be there to help….
Do I still get lumber from the mill??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary - sorry to hear about your inlaw.


----------



## mojapitt

I was not helping Andy. He sent me the picture and I knew he wanted to show you folks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok I changed my mind. I want Jeff do do my signature…


----------



## firefighterontheside

For the first time in weeks I have nothing to do tomorrow but work in the shop. I will make my signature plate. I will need to know where to send it. William I assume I am sending it to you. I think I remember you mentioning your PO box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just noticed I am getting close to one year on Lumberjocks. Time has flown by as it tends to do, but I can't believe it. When I see how long some of you have been on here, I wish I would have joined long ago.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for posting the pic Monte! Our newest LJ came out and helped saw all of those! I had only met this young man once but when I called him at 7:15Am today, he said I'll be there in 30 minutes. He and I got all those logs sawed by 11:30 when he had to leave for class. His parting words were "call any time you need help"! My faith in the younger generation is restored. His LJ handle is tjUSMC8807. Please make him feel welcome. The world needs more young men like him.

Jeff, Love the job you did on my signature! Thank you.

William, Bench is amazing! You sure get a lot done in a short time. You may be related to Monte (neither has any hair, both are great guys who get more done in a day than most do in a week)

Gary, Sorry .

Bill, If you have a fully functioning 4wd tractor, I'm sorry, but we can't be friends any longer!

Randy, You were a "no show" so you get nothing!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gee, I did stay out of the way.
& most folks prefer it….
when I don't show up!!!

Gary,
Meant to say something earlier.
I hope the "watch" isn't prolonged….
If it is to be, may it be peaceful.


----------



## JL7

Nice score Andy - looks like a bunch of work…....very cool you got help….will check it out!

For the neanderthals out there, you'll be happy to know that *HAND* planes were used in the blank making process:










You're welcome Andy…...

*For everyone else who wants me to carve a badge - here are the updated options:*

1. Use the Sharpie and scan your own signature - PM me for the email address….
2. Throw caution to the wind and let me do whatever I want…..(that was Andy's choice).....
3. Pick a font of your choice and take a screen capture, or just let me know, and if I have the font, I will carve that….

Let me know either way…...Andy is the only one done so far….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Andy, it's mostly functioning. Sorry! What can I do to make it up to you?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Those little "curly Qs" are going to be difficult for William to work with!!!

I have darts tonight, one of two nights left.
& a full day of work tomorrow….
I wonder how that's gonna go!!!


----------



## JL7

That's a conundrum Randy…...darts require aiming fluid…...work tomorrow, not so much…....good luck!


----------



## DIYaholic

Y'all have fun & play nice tonight….
I know I will!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I just sent a PM to you with my address.

Jeff, let me know in a few days anyone you haven't heard from on how they want you to do their names so we can bug the hell out of them to get it done.

Has anyone had a chance to talk to anyone about this besides us here on the Stumpy thread?


----------



## mojapitt

I have not thrown my name in because I knew of him, but I didn't really KNOW him. I am sure that there are many like me.


----------



## JL7

Monte and all others…..I think Rex will appreciate them all…


----------



## GaryC

William, I just sent a PM to Grizz and to the folks on Rex's buddies list


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is my favorite Rex posting. 
Warning. It is but a simple pencil. You have to read the project description to "get it".


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My tractor/loader has a broken crankshaft. You could bring yours to Jenks when you come to get wood and let me use it til mine's fixed.


----------



## JL7

Good one William…..

Rex quote from that post….

*"William, I am so pleased that the post put a smile on your face, and for a moment diverted your mind off of unpleasant issues. That's the whole reason behind the post, a chuckle and a smile can make it a better or more tolerable day.*"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, I see Andy. That sucks. I don't have a trailer that would haul the tractor even if I wanted to. I think at 10mph at best it might take me about 35 hours to get there and that would really cut into fish feeding time. Now I know why you're getting hurt moving logs around by hand.


----------



## superdav721

Updated list
1. Dave - sending block
2. William - sending block
3. Jeff - Jeff will do signature
4. Gary - sending block
5. Randy - sending block
6. Andy - Jeff will do signature
7. Chris - sending block
8. Gene - Jeff will do signature
9. Bill - Jeff will do signature
10. Matt - sending block
11. Bandit - Jeff will do signature
12. Stumpy - Jeff will do signature
13. Sandra - Jeff will do signature


----------



## superdav721

Go check the updated page.
Post or pm thoughts or ideas.
http://chiselandforge.com/rex/


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Add Bob (Grizzman) to the list of blocks to be sent to me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Busy day, just want to say hello. I skimmed the posts. The logs look great, but the pasture behind it looks fantastic.

Talk to you all tomorrow … I hope.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ex-lax and salmonella. That's why Rex is missed so much.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Sandra, how is life treating you now?


----------



## ssnvet

Hello Nubbahs,

Sorry to hear of you inlaw Gary. Prayers for her comfort and a peaceful passing.

Hectic day in Mainiac land. Installed Windows 8.1 on the home office PC and it did not go so well. Quite frustrating!

Got a Flourescent light mounted above my auxiliary bench. The light is recycled from an old office building, as were the bulbs, so cost to me was the price off the outlet…



















Happy trails!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sorry I forgot to answer your question. Those logs were: hackberry, maple, oak, pecan, one ERC, and one I can't identify. The big ones were 26" in diameter and REALLY heavy! All were green except for the maple which shows some nice spalting.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, if those are T12 bulbs, they are discontinuing production of them. That's why businesses are replacing all of them.


----------



## TedW

Hey Gang, I just got the news. I don't know what to say except I'm sorry for not hanging around more. Rex was a true friend to me and all of us. I should have spent more time here. I know some of you were a lot closer to him than I was, but I will miss him too. We lost a good friend.


----------



## superdav721

Ted come buy more often! Please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The last I was told they have put that on hold, but they do intend to phase them out. If you buy a few extras now, you'll be good for a while. I've got 8 of those bulbs in my shop and one is out. I guess I need to stock up on them too. I thought I was going to have to replace about 32 8' fixtures at the firehouse each with 2 bulbs. Luckily they did not include the high output type that we have in the regulation. That saved a lot of work. Either way, free is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you should get a tractor to move those around. Sorry I had to.


----------



## TedW

Hi Dave, I will try to stop buy more often… and with my limited budget that should be pretty easy. 

Gary mentioned a memorial to send to his wife, where we can all chime in. Where can I find it?


----------



## Gene01

Hi Ted. Good to see you again.
Whatcha been up to? Has all the white crap melted in Chi-town?


----------



## TedW

There is still one small patch of ice in the back of the building where I live, where the sun never shines, that just refuses to melt.

Good to see you too, Gene. I've been working on finding work as the winter is slow season for home repairs. But now with the warming temps, I'm finally working on keeping up with the work load. How have you been doing?


----------



## TedW

Speaking of lighting, has anybody tried LED lights in their shop?

I installed a couple of LED ceiling lights in some apartments and I was amazed how bright they are. I would compare them to a 150 watt incandescent bulb but they are only 12 watts. They burn a whole lot cooler even than fluorescent bulbs and are guaranteed to last 35 years.


----------



## mojapitt

My intention is to put all LED lighting in my new shop. If you're starting from scratch it's the way to go.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Good to hear from you!
Go here for details….
http://chiselandforge.com/rex/

If you want to contribute to the memorial piece….

Send a 1" x 4" x 3/8" block of wood to William.
On that block, write, carve, engrave, CNC, wood burn, etch. your signature, name, thought…..
William needs that block (within two weeks time) to incorporate it into the final project.

Did you swim in the "green river" on St. Paddy's day???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't bit the bullet for any led lighting. I'm afraid I'll buy an expensive light that is supposed to last forever and it only lasts 6 months. We have Firetrucks with all led emergency lights. They're great for power usage , but they don't last any longer than halogen. They're bright as hell though. Eventually I'll use them.


----------



## mojapitt

We have switched all of our surgery lights to LED from halogen. Much cooler than halogen. The halogen were good for 300-500 hours. The LED lighting is supposed to be good for 50,000 hours.


----------



## TedW

Oh, Hi Randy… I was hoping to sneak in and out before you caught me









I think I can find a 1×4 x 3/8 piece of wood but not sure how well I can etch it. 2 weeks… I better get started. Thank for the info.

I didn't take a swim in the green river but I did fall in it once, when it was it's natural brown color.

How ya been doing?


----------



## Gene01

Ted, I'm still hanging in there. Just turned 73 on the 3rd of this month. I don't feel a day older than 72 though.
I just mostly play around in the shop.

I ordered 6 led lights from a place in Texas called 10000 bulbs They have good prices. The ones I got are supposed to be like a 100 watt incandescent, made by Toshiba. They are the best dark suckers I've ever seen. Not a lot of spill over though. Probably best for task lighting, which is what I bought them for.

I can see a pencil line on walnut now! My wife loves them for her quilting work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
'twas a busy winter…..
Only 20-25 hours a week plowing/salting, but the early hours were tough.
Got a few things accomplished in "The Lair"....
Now, with spring here, I'm embarking on 6 day workweeks!!!

Things happen, but you NEED to check in more often!!!
Hope the work/job front thing picks up & keeps you busy….


----------



## TedW

Monte, If I was putting together a new shop I think I would go with all LED as well. How is the pricing on your side of the big pond, they still overly expensive? Here they're about double the price of their compact fluorescent equivalents, but I think the lighting is way better.

Bill, you mean they don't last 35 years? Those lying liars know darn well I won't have the receipt or original box a few years from now.  Actually, I never expected they would last nearly as long as they claim. But I have to replace incandescent bulbs every couple of months, and I can't stand fluorescents.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the fluorescent bulb are annoying. I have some in my kitchen and I swear it gets darker in there when I turn them on. I would probably like the LEDs much better. Receipt, what receipt? I won't have it 5 minutes later.


----------



## TedW

The job front is definitely picking up, thanks to the arrival of spring fever. The woodworking front, however, is at a standstill. You may recall the couple living in the apartment above my shop space were picky about me making noise because of their baby? Well, they moved out and a new young couple moved in. And what would happen? They had a baby. What's more, they chose the room directly above my shop as their nursery room, where the baby sleeps. I just can't get a break! Apartment living sux big time.

So what's your spring gig? You do landscape maintenance, right? I might be doing a little of that as well. I've been working with a real estate agent lately and we've been talking about starting a maintenance business.


----------



## TedW

I keep all my work receipts in my van, right next to the coffee cup holder. I can tell the date of the receipts by the amount of coffee stains and/or by how legible they still are.


----------



## DIYaholic

I keep ALL my receipts.
Tracking down the one I need…..
That could be a problem.
They're all In a big pile in the corner!!!


----------



## TedW

As long as you remember which corner they're piled in, you're way ahead of me. Thing is I almost never need them. I price my work on labor alone - either hourly or flat rate - and the customer reimburses me for any materials I buy. Mostly I just need them if I have to return or exchange something, which I usually do before too much coffee spills on them.


----------



## Gene01

Y'all gotta see this. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Crack open another….
Or set the alarm….

I hate making decisions!!!


----------



## TedW

While you're contemplating, crack open another. Oh… and don't forget to set the alarm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Funny stuff, Gene….

Sleep won out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary sent me a pm and said something about Rex. Can someone please fill me in on what is going on?

Sorry about being out, however, I am glad I am still going and doing some writing after how bad I was and stuck in bed for weeks.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

Arlin, Rex passed away. I also didn't know until Gary notified me, as well. The gang is putting together a memorial project to send to his wife. Needless to say, it won't be complete if you're not a part of it. You can find the details at Dave's website - http://chiselandforge.com/rex/


----------



## ArlinEastman

I feel so so let down. I prayed and prayed for him so very much and really expected God to help him.

Now I am feeling even more mortal with all the things that are wrong with me. 

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Arlin. Early for you?


----------



## GaryC

Hey… Hope today is a good one for everyone. I'm looking forward to the sunshine today. Temp in the 70's Probably get a little shop time unless I get a phone call. 
Gotta go get another cup


----------



## mojapitt

70 here as well. I don't want to be overconfident, but I think we have finally reached spring.


----------



## GaryC

I sure hope so, Monte. But, every year around here, we have one more cold snap just after you get comfortable with the warm weather.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Monte
No not early or late. For the last several months I have been going through drastic changes and I sleep about 2 hours a day up to 5 hours a day. It goes in-between pain and my head trauma from the bombing in the middle east. Also when the weather changes I feel like my body is in a trash compactor. Makes my life //*-

I sure miss you guys and I have been making calls to help Vets like you guys know. As soon as I get better I might have a building to teach everyone wood turning and hand tools. I will try to supply everything. If I do not have a tool Well I can start begging. 

Arlin


----------



## GaryC

Hey Gene… Happy Birthday…6 days late.


----------



## mojapitt

If you have a need Arlin, just let me know.


----------



## mojapitt

I only sleep 5-6 hours a day, but I am a workaholic ***********************************. I have 4 brothers who are as bad or worse.


----------



## Doe

Chris, when I first met you, you seemed quite dignified and serious. This morning you said "Spam. Just ignore it and it will be as if it was never posted." I think you've become as warped as the rest of us.

Bill, the polling station comes to you?? That's impressive.

Gene, treadmill sander? I have images in my head of healthy people running to make it work but I think that's not quite right. What exactly is it? Just a huge belt sander?

I hate the smell of sumac. I had to keep pulling it up like weeds when we lived in Toronto before it knocked the house over.

Gary, I'm sorry to hear about the MIL. It's a blessing she's not suffering.

Stumpy, nice place. Familiar names there.

Jeff, those name badges are wonderful!

William, thanks for posting the pencil. I remember laughing about it a long time ago and it's still hilarious, and the sign of a truly warped individual.

Ted, glad to meet you.

Gene, I've spent hours there. There's a tee shirt that says diarrhea on a pretty girl. That reminds me that I'm hesitant to have anything with in a language that I can't read because I'm afraid that there's someone laughing about the ignorant English person who bought something with a rude phrase on it. You never can tell . . .

Arlin, I'm really sorry you're doing really bad. Have you been able to get a lathe yet?


----------



## JL7

Good to see Ted and Arlin!

Gary….good thinking sending those PM's out…....

Supposed to be above 70 here today also…...it's been 6 months since we hit 70!

Big lunch thing today with my old work crew…....guess I better clean up…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Hi Ted - good to see you. You too Arlin, sorry to hear that life is kicking you at the moment.

Doe - DUH, I read that spam comment then went looking for the spam post and missed the joke altogether. I need more coffee.

Monte - I'm doing okay. Had a bit of a physical crash because of the events of the past two weeks, but still plugging away. No shop time lately. Wilson's disease ruled out. Have an appointment in Montreal at the Neuro in Sept.

I do have a story some of you may appreciate. After my MIL's passing, the ladies were arriving non-stop with ham, scallopped potatoes, bread, homemade doughnuts, brownies, jam etc etc. It was a carb fest. So one night, I was getting ready for bed, exhausted and realized that my PJ bottoms were a little um, 'snug'. I wasn't shocked, but was getting upset at how tight they were. I couldn't even get them past the widest part of me. Then I got mad and reefed on them. Nearly skinned myself before I realized they weren't my pjs. They were my daughters who is built like a toothpick. I did stay away from the doughnuts after that though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. I'm going to need some more coffee.

Doe, I'm always dignified, although not always serious. The comment was in reference to someone posting spam, which always irritates as it shows disrespect to everyone. However, I do like spam as in fried spam and eggs.

Hi Arlin. Good to see you back.

Ted, nice to meet you.

Time to start the day.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, happy you're doing well and the people incident wasn't what you thought. That's pretty funny though.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Folks! So *this* is the place Andy told me about. Had a great time visiting with him, Eddie and Don on Saturday! I've been reading over the last few days. I never met Rex but feel like I miss him. It's a wonderful thing y'all are doing with the memorial. Andy, wish I'd read the part about you needing help earlier. Glad TJ was there. Would have been a crime for all that wood to have been burned! 
If y'all don't mind I'll come back and visit in this thread. Seems like a nice place!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Candy…come on back. Nothin' good goes on here but it's fun

SANDRA… you are such a delight. That post had me laughing out loud. I wish I could have seen that one. Did anyone get to watch your antics??


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I imagine your daughter just rolling her eyes and thinking mom has lost it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Arlen,
Sorry things aren't better for you!

What's all this talk of 70°s…..
44° for a high today!!!

Where did I put my coffee…


----------



## JL7

Welcome Candy…..Gary summed it up pretty well, someday you may look back and think…..I'll never get that time back…..but what the heck. Andy is the best recruiter ever for this thread…...don't tell him that there really is no referral fee….shhhh..

Good one Sandra…..LMAO….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy!!! Great to see you here.


----------



## GaryC

I was running the saw in reverse and look what happened


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

The saw took your cloths off. lollollol 

Yes the guys at WoodNet donated $1400 and the place I bought it from Tools Plus also donated some money too.
I got the PM3520b when they had the 15% sale.

I also got the 18" extension and the long powercord so I do not have to be close to the head to turn it off.
So all together the lathe would have been without discount $4900 but I only had to pay $1950. I never knew lathe work could be less painful. I have pictures of it after it being set up and 6 guys came over to put it up for me. Thank God for friends

I love ya guys and gals and wish I could do more.

God Bless
Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. reminds me of a friends cat… it had so many fingers it could pick up a bottle cap and carry it around

Ted… good to see you. Any good wood finds?

Arlin… just because Rex has passed, don't think that your prayers were not answered. Perhaps they were answered in a better way than we can understand this side of eternity.

Monte…. good thing I also scrounged a life time supply of T12 bulbs. I'd love to go LED, but converting one room would run me $400. I've tried out CFLs and found them to be horrible for most applications. They take so long to reach full output that I started to think I was going blind.

Sandra…. thanks for making me hungry… scalloped potatoes are my fav.

Andy… great job recovering those logs.

Hi Candy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice to meet some of the old denizens of this place. I'm Bill and I'm sorta new, but feel welcome here. It takes a while to learn who's who.

Doe, my firehouse is a polling place. But I don't vote there, so no voting for me.

A lot more babies are born with 6 fingers and toes than people realize. They often remove them and it is a dominant trait.

Sandra sorry about the donuts and pajamas. It's happened to me with trying to out on other peoples turnout gear, both too small and too big.

Gotta go make a signature plate.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have a tractor but it has a broken crankshaft and costs more to fix than the tractor's worth!

Gene, Happy belated birthday!

Sandra, Great PJ story!

Candy, Welcome to the dark side.

I recruited Tyler to LJ and to help me but I think he's too young and healthy for the Stumpy group!

Feel like I was run over by a truck today so will probably just go save lives today and not saw any logs.

Has anyone heard from eddie or Patron? eddie should be in NM helping build the shop.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Incandescent, fluorescent(tube and compact), halogen, even LED, if you count the flash light…we have a plethora of lighting in the shop. We still need more LIGHT!! 
Here's a video of Andy working his magic on the saw mill this past weekend. He let me take it for a spin and I almost killed it! Opps! 
Working night shift for the rest of the month. Bedtime for me. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## JL7

*"too young and healthy"* Good one Andy….!

Haven't heard from either one…...I'll check the satellite photos….....

Candy - thanks for the video! Also - you should definitely add your name to the Rex memorial thing…..he would want you to….


----------



## JL7

Only thing I found on the satellites is a major police chase in Martysville IN…..they're chasing a white Z24 convertible…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Candy. Good to see you over here. I've seen some of your comments on the furniture thread.

I was hoping for a relaxing work day, but that just isn't going to happen.

Enjoy, all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Wow!! Went to bed early and got up late and missed all the fun and conversation.

Great to see you back, Arlin. Hang in there. We are all here for you. As Monte said, if you need anything, just holler.

Candy, Welcome. Count your brain cells. Hanging out here is as addictive as heroin. I'm down to 3 cells now. But then, I only started with 5. Misspent youth, ya know.

Doe, glad you and Randy got some chuckles from the "engrish" site.

It's a bit more involved, Doe but a treadmill sander is just replacing the belt you walk on with a sanding belt. Takes callouses off pretty well. Especially if you stand real still.

*74*, the PJ story was great! But, don't give up donuts. It's the holes. switch to Fritters.

Chris, I had you pegged as a gentleman a long time ago. That's OK, though. You can change.

Supposed to get to 80 today, here on the mesa. Spring has sprung. But, like Gary said, we'll get one more cold snap. Then, it'll be HOT! We don't ease into summer, here. It's already 97 in Tucson and even warmer in Phoenix.

Enough palaver. I've got a Texas to cut.


----------



## TedW

I almost forgot how many friends I have here in the Stumpy thread. In fact, I have more friends here than I do in real life. And yes, I know this thread is also a part of real life, but you know what I mean.

Candy, Doe, Billl… it's nice to make your acquaintances







. Please pardon me in advance for any foolish things I might say… my social skills are a work in progress.

Hi Jeff! Hi Sandra! Hi Matt!

Matt… I did acquire a couple of wood refinishing projects but the last salvage wood I found is a Teak patio chaise lounge which I haven't dismantled yet. I believe I posted about it late last autumn, the second one I found by the same dumpster as the first one I found. However, I didn't have a van before and now I do, so you can expect to see more salvaged wood projects pretty soon.


----------



## bandit571

Haruuumph, grumble, grumble, yawn..

Day off tonight, why do I HAVE to wake up? Second Mountain Dew isn't even beginning to work.

Might mosey down to the Dungeon…..sometime today. Still up for debate.

Feet are barking bad! New shoes ain't fixing it, either. To stand up and walk from the computer desk is a five minute long ordeal. Lots of "Rice Crispies" going on. Stand up and there is that "Snap, crackle, and POP!"

Went to find a board for the bottom and top of the Mitered Dovetail Box Project…....Nope, guess it will be a bottomless box…..

"Bandit, the Gud Auld Mic" sound about right for the wood name plate???

Now about brunch? Already had a big plate of "Chicken Fries"

One of these days, there will be a Full Monty Breakfast served around here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Figured out my PC problem with the new Windows 8 install. Fortunately I didn't lose any data. It was only 5 years worth of home videos :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I knew you had the tractor. I was just rubbing it in. I suppose for you to buy another one it would have to pay its way like the mill and then you'd have to do excavating work.

Signature about done. It's no masterpiece, but if you stand back a little…

Used my hand plane to,take all of the old finish off of my bowling lane work bench. Looks a lot better. Wish I would have done it that way years ago when I made my kitchen island top which is also bowling lane. Instead I used stripper and a belt sander. I did it in about 30 min. with the plane.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's nice to meet you, Ted and Candy.

Ted, no worries. I know a lot of people like that.

Candy, nice video. The only mill I have been around is all hydraulic. I didn't realize how the non hydraulic ones worked. Nice job Andy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, someone has to remain respectable around here. Might as well be me. Happy belated birthday.

Matt, I'm not a fan of Windows anything, and especially not of Windows 8. However, let me know what you think of it once you have used it for a while. I'll probably have to install it eventually on my wife's laptop and would like to know what to expect. As for me, I'll stick with Linux.


----------



## superdav721

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/612416


----------



## bandit571

More thinning of the herd going on:

Thinking of selling the old Tablesaw. It is still out at the Pole Barn Shop, and I ahven't even used it in almost two years. Just a Modified Sears #113 from the early 80s. Had a few extras added to it over the years. Thrre wings on the right side, one to the left.

Not sure how much to ask for it. Local pick up only. Have pick up? Drive over and pick it up. Might be a few blades to go with it, too.

Any ideas on what to ask for this old saw???


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, a picture would help. However, I paid $100 for my 113, and needed to put some elbow grease into cleaning it up. It also has the original fence, which is lousy, and only one wing on each side. Your area might make the price go up or down, but $100 was a good deal for my area.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I bought a similar age Craftsman for my son last year. Only had two wings IIRC. It was in excellent shape and we got a molder head with some knives and a dado set in the deal. Plus 4 or 5 HSS blades, which we tossed. The guy was asking $200. We got it for $150. 
Locations will differ.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the link to that Dave.

A few nights ago, while Jeff and I were looking for photos for the memorial project, I stopped and read a lot of Rex's past postings. 
I got misty eyes a few times. 
I had to stop. 
Then I got up the next morning and got back on my computer. 
For some reason, I had saved all the emails Rex sent me. 
I read through some of those. 
It occurred to me that Rex's last few years on earth was a gift to others. 
He went through hell for that time, but lifted so many other souls. 
I think about the timing of his passing and can't help but think that God simply granted Rex the gift of finally laying his pains and troubles down at his feet. 
He will be missed, but remembered with great fondness.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. (and anyone else interested)

The upside of W8 appears to be that it is very stable, fast and has malware protection built in.

So far the only down is that it's different.

They seem to be following Google's methodology of trying to get you to go "all in" with MS apps, search engine, e-mail, cloud, etc… You can use it as just a plain OS, but everything comes set up to mesh with the "MS world" as opposed to the "google world"

I'm sitting on the fence, trying to figure out if I want to take the "plunge" or not. I think I'll be missing out on a lot of what this OS is designed to be if I don't.

So far I can say that the Bing Weather app is very nice.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Matt-Your "almost" loss of years of home video reminded me of a story. When VHS recorders first came out, my wife and I got one. I had made a video of our daughter's first birthday party at McD's and stored it in the drawer right below the TV. One night, when we were ready to leave for the evening, there was a program on PBS presented by Carl Sagan (the "billions and billions of stars" guy) that I wanted to record for later. You guessed it-I recorded Carl Sagan over my irreplaceable memory. My wife still brings that up occasionally-our daughter is now 33. Re: W8, I have it on a new laptop, and I just can't make myself do the "tiles". I am still in Classic view.

Candy-Nice vid of you wrestling with Andy's sawmill. Sorry I wasn't able to play along.

Ted-Welcome home. If we're the only friends you have, you really are in trouble!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my signature plate. It turns out chip carving is not as easy as it looks, especially with a utility knife. Hard to make it turn without accidentally going where you don't want. I'll ship it tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

It turned out perfect Bill….....well done!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill it looks great. 
Rex would have loved it. 
He would have given you hell about it for one reason or another, but he'd have love it anyway. 
Also, that's what has always drawn me to Lumberjocks. 
We are not a community of expert wood workers, but a group of friends at different stages of this journey that is wood working, learning from each other as we go.

By the way, I've lost track. 
Do you have my address?


----------



## JL7

You still got all 6 fingers?? Forgot to ask….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I need to know if you can make changed to the signature block list every day or so for me. 
What I (and Jeff) am needing is a running tally of blocks that are done. 
This will mean that either I already have them or Jeff has them done. 
The ones Jeff are doing he's shipping all at once and he and I are working together so that I know if he says they're done, they are as good as in my mailbox. 
We need this so that we can keep track of anyone we need to touch base with to make sure they know what they need to do. 
It can be as simple as "done" out beside their name on the signature block list. 
Let is know if you want and we can just post on your site a daily tally of what's done if you like (work for you Jeff?)

Anyway (and I'll post this on your site this evening when I get on my computer) here's my list.

William: done. 
Arlin Eastman: done.


----------



## JL7

Works for me…...

On the done list here:

Andy, Sandra, Gene, Gary and Jeff. And the Rex sign is done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I must have lost one somewhere along the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William I have your address.


----------



## superdav721

William I can modify what ever you want me to.
Let me know what you want done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Dave. 
Just mark Arlin, myself, and the list Jeff posted above as done.

Everyone else. 
If you are having Jeff do yours, PLEASE contact him as soon as possible and be clear about what needs to be done. 
Some of you, all he needs is your signature scanned and sent to him or decision on what font to use. 
We need to know though. 
Depending on where you're at it can take a week or more to reach me after it's in the mail. 
I hate to sound like a nag, but I'd hate for anyone's name to be omitted simply because it was still traveling across the country in a mail truck while we're finishing this up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey folks. Off to watch Candy's video. Be back soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good video. I'm envious of those who are able to visit one another occasionally. 
Doe - we may have to make a Canuck attempt…..

Still no shop time. Flurry of dr calls for some reason, neurologist wants to see me tomorrow. Not expecting anything more than the usual walk test, pokes prods and questions.

William - you can be head sickie. I don't want the title. Rex set the bar pretty high.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, that sounded bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just planning in my head today a trip for Liam and I to go visit Andy this summer. It also occurred to me that Monte said something about going down there. Sure would like a little of that beetle kill pine. What's your plan Monte? I could come home with some woods that I've never had before. I'd love to go to canada too, but that's a little far. Andy's only about 6 hours away.


----------



## TedW

Bill, I took care of that missing finger for ya, but please try to be more careful next time. Where do I send the doctor bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great now I'll always be know as the guy with 6 fingers. Must have had the saw running backwards. That's pretty believable Ted.


----------



## TedW

btw, you probably should not mention it to stumpy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can't fix his?


----------



## Gene01

So Bill, with Dr. Ted, the fastest hand surgeon in Chicago on call, who needs a steeenknin saw stop, any how?

Nice Job, Ted. No scar.

Finished Rex's Texas. On the morrow, it'll be on it's way to Mr. Day.
I commented to William that this old man with weak eyes kinda wishes that Rex had lived in Utah or Colorado.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Gene.


----------



## gfadvm

I was disappointed in the vid Candy. I thought Jim shot a vid of YOU running the mill! If everyone saw that it's so easy even girls can do it, they would all get one and trees would become extinct!
Later


----------



## GaryC

It is 77 degrees at 604pm Now, that's nice. Had a little shop time this morning. Then had to make a run. Just got back and fed the critters. I'd like to go out there this evening but, I don't think I have the …. whatever
\Tried calling Eddie today. Never got thru


----------



## TedW

I can fix Stumpy's but then I'll need another donor, then they'll need a donor and it goes on and on. Let's just keep quiet about borrowing Stumpy's and he probably won't notice.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So easy that girls can do it???? Andy, I thought someone would have beat that out of you by now (like your wife)


----------



## mojapitt

It's 65 her also. Beautiful. Of course our high on Sunday is supposed to be 38.


----------



## TedW

It's about 65 here. I spent a good part of the day cleaning the yard of the building next door to me (I maintain it) and could hardly consider it work. The neighbor's 3 year old was helping… I'd rake the leaves into a pile and she would rake them out of the pile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
If it's "so easy even girls can do it…."
Why do you complain so….
About all that "hard" work??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

WARNING - For some reason, I'm always in a snarly mood before I see a specialist.

Here's how it usually goes
-he records my new symptoms and moves his eyebrows just enough to leave me guessing
-poke, prod, tap and palpate
-flip through test results
lean in slightly on the chair to show genuine 'concern and understanding' and then tell me a version of

- the nerve function in your (fill in the blank) has decreased somewhat and the reflexes in your (fill in the blank) are abnormal, however your (fill in the blank) nerves don't seem to be affected, which is puzzling.

-I've consulted with (fill in the blank) and he doesn't think it's (fill in the blank) either, however he did suggest I might send you to a (fill in the blank).

-So the good news is there are many things we now know you DON'T have. The other good news is that your decline isn't rapid. So I guess we'll wait and see what they have to say in Montreal, but in all honesty, we may never know what's caused this.

Then he'll change the subject to indicate that the appointment is just about over, give me some sage advice about lifestyle, mindfulness or some other crap and then I'll leave. It will take me 1/2 day to unclench my jaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Perhaps if you didn't think of these doctors as sooooo "special"....
You wouldn't be sooooo snarly!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I know from working with doctors, their egos get in the road of their work occasionally (ok a lot). Too often they want you in a category so they don't have to spend too much time on research. I hope they find the problem and get you fixed up.

We had a neurosurgeon that proudly professed 100% success rate. Behind the scenes, he only accepted patients withhigh ssuccess potential. No high risk patients. Of course he got his license revoked for some other unethical things he did.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, about "so easy a woman can do it". Women have babies, it is easier to saw logs.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is the last PM Rex sent me. 

""Thanks for the PM Arlin, I was getting worried about you.

Sorry you have had a bad time, hope we can cheer you up some.

Best regards, Rex""

I sent him a lot of PMs for encouragement and he did the same back.
Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I knew that would get a response from you! I sincerely hope that this Dr visit is more productive than the previous ones. Never had a baby but I have to agree with Monte, I'd rather saw big logs!

I'm on call and the VIs are driving me nuts so may not be very good company til Monday. I'll try hard not to offend anyone else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra I feel like I was there at the appointment with you. Here's to you being wrong about it.

At one time, a long time ago, my wife hinted at her becoming a volunteer firefighter. She said, "do you think I can do it?" I said no, knowing I shouldn't. She is 120 lbs soaking wet. Her wrists are like toothpicks. She can't stand being woken up in the middle of the night, much less going out the door to fight a fire or some other call. She always complains that she does not get enough sleep. I'm not a sexist, I just know her. Not everyone can do everything. Sex has nothing to do with it. I have a female that works for me and she can do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a good person whom is worried about everyone else, when everyone else should be worried about them. I'm sorry I didn't know Rex.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy what kind of schedule do you work?


----------



## JL7

Sandra - I'm sure you know how much Rex adored you and was utterly thrilled when you joined the thread…...This was a note right after your bench build…...and he talks about his video…...and he is self elected to keep the thread rolling…..

-----------------

Roger Clark 
6/21/13

Hi Jeff,
Waking this morning seems to find me on the way to recovery, not going to be quick, but a definite improvement. Been through a God awful war almost the past week now where I was completely useless and was not getting any better. Still having problems getting food into me, which in itself contributes to a faster recovery, but I just managed a bowl of cereal which will hopefully will help the process. My BP has been very low, hence the faint feelings, this morning it had gone up to 111/70 which is a vast improvement. 
I will try to get a shop visit today and pick up where I left off, I'll also make some posts on the thread. It was great to see Sandra make a hit with her bench, she really did a great job and I am so pleased for her. The thread needs a good shake up and revitalizing, so I am self elected to get the ball rolling, gotta have fun.
So pleased that Barb is holding her own and is optimistic, a good sign, and what she needs - so do you.

Been working on the video script and I am determined to make it as soon as I can, it will be different, I can assure you, a guided shop tour including your's truly narrating and starring, with many side asides for funny stuff. It WILL NOT be a straight laced video for purist shop aficionados.

Hope your day goes well and you have a good time - enjoy.

Regards, Roger


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Andy, I guess I needed a jolt.

Bill, you would have liked Rex. As to the gender issue. It's a non issue really. It's just fodder for ribbing from time to time.

For example, Randy finally posted a picture of himself after we started calling him Brandy.

Where is Brandy anyway?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that tablesaw will be going on the market..









Not your usual 113 saw though









as there have been a few changes









Now, which "market" to list this in? Here on LJ? Ebay? Not sure I can get on Craigslist….

No way I can ship this thing. Local pick up only?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks so much for posting that Jeff.
I miss the old coot daily.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Definitely local pickup only. If not, you'll get some nut from 200 miles away asking if you deliver.


----------



## JL7

There are a bunch more….....he was so happy when you joined in…....


----------



## JL7

Anybody can sell on CL Bandit…....don't need an account…..


----------



## JL7

I would get the windex out first tho and get an extra $75 for it…....


----------



## TedW

Bandit, definitely clean it up before posting pics on craigslist (that's to say before taking those pics). I can't count how many tools I've bought and/or sold online, and I know from experience the price drops by at least half for a dirty but otherwise perfectly good tool.

My Nameplate… I wanted to use a piece of old wooden lath, preferably with saw marks and a rusty nail hole in it, but I couldn't find one in my shop. Surprising because I usually have them laying around. Anyway, I did find this piece of 100 year old quarter-sawn douglas fir. Now I just need the stain to dry so I can spray it with some varnish. I should have it in the mail by friday at the latest.


----------



## JL7

Classic style Ted….....nice…..or is that Chicago Style…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very nice Ted.

Off to bed for me. G'night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's nice ?Ted, I like the saw marks.


----------



## superdav721

It is good to have Ted back.
I need a Chicago dog.
Off to the fridge….................


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening everyone. Another long day.. just stopping in to say hi.

Sandra, hope it goes better than expected at the docs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here's Brandi…..


----------



## TedW

Thanks Jeff and Sandra.

The style is to represent salvaged wood, which it is actually. This came from some leftover scraps from an old closet shelf. I guess it is "Chicago" style, seeing how it's an old Chicago 6-flat apartment building, circa 1900 or 1910, somewhere in that era.


----------



## JL7

Old Chicago "Apartment" style…......that's cool…...

Uh oh…....Randy (or Brandi?) is playing videos now….....it's over…


----------



## TedW

Dave, it's good to be back. As for the Chicago dog, you won't find one in your fridge… you'll have to come here to get one. I recommend Byron's, really great dogs there. Hmm… now I want one too.

Bill, the saw marks are from the edge of a file. I was going for the "weathered old board" look. Well… close enough.

Hi Chris!

Randy, that's one of my all time favorite songs. I use to go out with a girl named Brandy.


----------



## TedW

No Jeff… it's just getting started


----------



## GaryC

Evening coffee… good stuff. 
Came home and had a package. I ordered the thing that directs the chips from the planer. It's got a 4" outlet. I found a section of new dryer vent hose and slipped it on. Put the other end in a garbage can. Red-neckin' it all the way


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Was Brandy….
A fine girl???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, I just read my comment about your signature. There was not supposed to be a question mark there. I really did like it.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I am on call for after hours "emergencies" every other day and every other weekend. I am really tired of it after 40 years! Horse clients nowdays consider every minor bump or scratch an "emergency". I have missed birthdays, anniversaries, ball games, etc chasing after these "emergencies" and I'm ready to quit. My favorite quote from an old mentor: "a lack of foresight and planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine". RANT OVER!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, my guess is that the rant will be continued at another VI moment. There's plenty to go around.


----------



## TedW

Funny thing, Bill… I didn't even notice the question mark till you mentioned it. 

Randy, she was indeed a very fine girl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Believe me I understand the "emergencies". We get calls in the middle of the night where somebody doesn't feel well. We ask how long has this been going on. They say for 2 days now. Why the hell did you call at 2am. We had a guy this winter who fell on the ice, but the was standing at the end of his driveway waiting for us. 2 days later he called again. He fell again and then waited for us outside on the ice. Last week we went there again for shortness of breath at 3am. Where was he, waiting at the end of his driveway.


----------



## DIYaholic

The news is about to come on….
I'm about to go off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Working at the hospital, hypochondriacs are common in the ED. We have to treat everyone that walks through the door. Right now in the ED, 65% never pay their bill.


----------



## superdav721

The latest I have been listening to.


----------



## ssnvet

Do U ROKU?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Monte. No choice. Luckily we are supported by tax and don't have worry about being paid.


----------



## superdav721

no roku


----------



## GaryC

no tofu either


----------



## Gene01

Sweet sounds, Dave.

Andy, 40 years of that kind of schedule qualifies you to rant all you want. That's a killer schedule. Time to hang it up and cut wood.

*74*, You nailed the Dr. visit. Sometimes you wonder if they've lost all intellectual curiosity.

My favorite Rex post was his description of his anniversary dinner in town. Frito pie. 
His wit was acerbic, caustic and funny as hell. I miss him, too.


----------



## Gene01

No Roku or Tofu here either. We're Ford people.


----------



## Doe

Candy, pleased to meet you. I've admired your work for a long time.

Arlin, that's great that you can turn again.

Ted, saying foolish things is expected.

Chris, Windows 8 is *really *annoying. I don't know why the old start button needed to go away. The swipy screen thing is cool but I haven't been able to figure out why stuff happens. Like tapping and the time pops up. I still haven't changed my default printer because there's no control panel that I can find.

Sandra, Some things are so simple a man *should *do it. Like taking out the trash and changing light bulbs.


----------



## Doe

Rats. I can't leave the last comment alone, even for the let's annoy the boys value. My sweetie does all kinds of stuff around the house and I really appreciate it a lot. He helps me when I have problems in the shop, and he can listen without trying to fix the problem (a rare gift for a man). I'm lucky to have him. Rats.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah Doe - I recognize a softie when I see one!

What's ROKU?

Coffee's on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I got called to a kidnapping once. The adult daughter had moved out, and took 'her' cat with her. The mother thought the cat was hers and called 911.

Then there was the stolen lawn troll incident…

But Andy - I've never had to stick my hand in a horse at 3am. Yuck.


----------



## mojapitt

We have had 911 calls reported here because McDonald's got their order wrong. One guy called 911 because he was out of beer. Luckily they are allowed to arrest morons like that for abusing the system.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte. Coffee is on.


----------



## mojapitt

Cleaning myself up for work here


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning! I'll take a cup of that Sandra. Got any of that french vanilla creamer? 
Andy, sorry about the video. Jim took a few photos with his phone, major accomplishment for him. He is always telling me that he doesn't speak computer (phone falls into this catagory) and the computer doesn't speak idiot, so they don't get along.
Thanks Doe! Listens without trying to fix? EXTREMELY rare! You are blessed.
The nameplates that have been posted look great! 
All the talk about 911 calls reminded me of this video…


----------



## mojapitt

Good video Candy. Too many stupid people out there.


----------



## CFrye

Job security Monte, job security.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen to that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - what else can I do to delay getting ready for dr. appointment? Oh, I know. The leftovers in the fridge need to be chucked. BRB


----------



## CFrye

William, ever since I saw the lastest picture of your work bench I've been meaning to tell you you need to get some SPOTS for it. Lee Valley sells them. Awesome bench, btw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks candy. 
It's a work in progress. 
I'm upset at the moment though. 
I about killed myself drilling these hole and now you tell me all I needed was spot?
Why couldn't anyone tell me that before I drilled twenty three quarter inch holes through five inches of wood?

Morning all. 
The bench is ready for stain. 
I decided to stain and put finish on now so I can actually use it while building drawers. 
I am swaying heavily with finish though. 
I was thinking BLO. 
I've been thinking about shellac the last couple of days though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All you guys with the 911 stories, those ain't nothing. 
I know a 911 dispatcher. 
If you think the ones doctors and fire fighter and EMTs get are bad, you should hear some of the weird stuff dispatchers here get. 
You see, I don't know about other places, but here the dispatcher filters out the crack pot calls before tying up emergency personnel on them. 
And they do get some crazy ones.

The best one was the woman who had spent all her money on scratch off lottery tickets. 
She wanted one of three things. 
1: for the cops to come make the clerk give her her money back since she didn't win. 
2: the city to buy her groceries because it was an emergency now that she'd starve. 
3: or for the paramedics to carry her to the hospital for the heart attach that she was going to have of she had to tell her husband. 
The worst part is the fact that that one did have a skew if people sent out to her. 
You see, after all that crap didn't work, she told the dispatcher she would kill herself, which by the rules, meant they had to send personel to her location.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, I feel your pain about the doctor merry-go-round. 
I have gotten so ticked off that I once told a doctor to see if he could figure out how to read with that PHD of his, ready file, and come back to tell me something I didn't already know, but to stop killing me with his maybes, mights and coulds. 
Of course it could be the words I said after that (can't repeat on this site) that made him transfer my files right on over to a different doctor (he didn't want to see me anymore).


----------



## mojapitt

Here, the emergency personnel have to respond once a call is made. That's why they are allowed to arrest morons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I think the way they do it here is better Monty. 
If the dispatcher determines that a call is just a nuisance call, they don't dispatch anyone. 
They do have to make a note on their report of the call number. This allows them to pull back up the call recording if there is any claim that the dispatcher did not do right. This makes sure that dispatchers do not ignore legitimate calls, while keeping the response people from wasting their time on BS calls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have rescued one cat from a tree in my career. The phone rang at the firehouse and I heard a little girl whimper that her dad was stuck in a tree. When we arrived I found that the cat was stuck in the tree. Her dad made her call so that we would come.


----------



## mojapitt

Many years ago there was an incident where the caller sounded stupid, not sick. Nobody was sent and the caller died.The ffamily became wealthy and the dispatcher doesn't make that decision anymore.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' 
I love this… it's almost 60 outside right now. I'll be trying to get some shop time today in between the honey do's


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Great stories. Makes me feel kinda bad for y'all.

Days almost half over as I had to be at work early. Well, it is if I get out of here early but not if I stay until my regular time.

Matt, I Roku. In fact, I removed the cable box and just use the Roku for watching channels over WiFi. I still pay the cable company more than they earn though.

William, I'll say it again. Great bench. I'd go with BLO, personally. It will soak in better than shellac, from what I have read about shellac. I've never used shellac, so I could be wrong. I've come to like BLO though.

Back to work ….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have roku. 
Just out my order in with the cable company. 
They are cutting the cable this month and I'll have just internet. 
Of course the internet part of the bill went up because it costs more for them to provide me with just internet than it does to provide internet and cable (sarcasm). 
If there was a fast enough option in my area I would gladly tell the cable company goodbye altogether.


----------



## CFrye

I drilled twenty three quarter inch holes 
William, I don't know how many times I read that before I figured out it was 20 3/4" holes and not 23 1/4" holes! (They didn't look that small) It's bedtime for this night shifter. G'nite all!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Candy.

We left cable for a year, but recently went back to it. I might drop it again if programming doesn't improve. I don't even want some of the commercials playing in front of my kids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna be 75 today. Nice in the shop, windows and door open. What to do today?


----------



## GaryC

Just move out here to the sticks. You won't have to worry about cable….it's not here. It's satellite or nothing Same goes for internet


----------



## superdav721

im in the sticks, I get my tv by dish but the phone co has a 6 gig pipe to my house.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I can't get the phone with DSL and such. It stops about 2 miles away. I still get direct sunlight thought


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I'm with you. Satellite tv. Had dial up internet for 10 years until last year. There's a wifi company with a big tower about 7 miles away, but still couldn't reach us. Then my neighbor put up a 70 antenna to get service and a repeater. That was great until the neighbor had a falling out with the company. No internet for 3 months again. Then the wifi company put up the repeater on a water tower a few months ago. The funny thing is that 2 years ago a major fiber optic cable went right down our road, but there is nothing coming off of it for us. We still keep hoping. There will never be cable though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, it's been said they have to pipe the sunlight out to me!


----------



## TedW

Chris, I have cable TV packaged with my internet because it actually cost less to get both. However, I don't have a TV. Probably for the better… I'm easily distracted enough as it is.


----------



## GaryC

It's easy for me to complain about it. But, it's my choice to live where I do….. and it beats a string and two cans


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Gary. I chose to build my house here. I'm happy with dish. It's cheaper than cable and it works great.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, you probably right; your better off without the TV. I like Fox News (yeah, I'm one of those guys). But, I get most of my news on line.


----------



## mojapitt

I have satellite TV, no phone line or Internet to the house. My cell phone is all I use.


----------



## Gene01

We have phone, TV and internet through Frontier. TV is provided by Dish but billed through Frontier.
I've been thinking about satellite service from Hughes net and, then using Roku for TV but, I'm not smart enough to figure out the level of service I'd need from Hughes. It can get expensive.

Our sunlight is piped in from California. By the time it gets to us, we barely have enough to dry a load of clothes. And, only the left side of the house gets any sunlight. And, when we watch Fox News, it gets dark.


----------



## superdav721

A drunk man who smelled of beer sat down on a subway next to a priest.

The man's tie was stained, his face was plastered

with red lipstick, and a half-empty bottle of gin was sticking out of his torn coat pocket. He opened his

newspaper and began reading.

After a few minutes the man turned to the priest and asked, "Say Father, what causes arthritis?"

The priest replies, "My Son, it's caused by loose living, being with cheap, wicked women,

too much alcohol, contempt for your fellow man,

sleeping around with prostitutes and lack of a bath."

The drunk muttered in response, "Well, I'll be damned Then returned to his paper.

The priest, thinking about what he had said,

nudged the man and apologized. "I'm very sorry. I didn't mean to come on so strong.

How long have you had arthritis?"

The drunk answered, "I don't have it, Father.

I was just reading here that the Pope does."

MORAL: Make sure you understand the question before offering the answer.


----------



## DonBroussard

Slept a bit late this AM-still getting over the coughing fits. Put water in the coffee maker, coffee beans in the coffee pot, turned it on and . . . you don't realize how fine the beans are ground until they are sprayed ALL over the kitchen counter! I had neglected to put the filter to catch the ground beans-my bad. I thought I had bought an idiot-proof coffee maker, but I figured out a way to make it fail. Took about 15 minutes to wipe and vacuum up all the fines. Coffee for my wife and I was WAY later than expected.

Have a great day, Nubbers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hahahahahahaha! That was funny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, the signature is in the mail. 3-5 days.


----------



## superdav721

Don I got dressed for work Monday and my wife started looking at me funny. It seems I put my house coat on and was heading out the door. The wife asked if I was trying to start a new style.


----------



## mojapitt

That sounds like a Monday thing.


----------



## Gene01

A bit distracted, Dave?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well it looks like I'll be making a special trip to town just for stain. 
I seemed to have forgotten how much edge and end grain soaks this stuff up!


----------



## mojapitt

End grain on dry poplar is like a sponge.


----------



## mojapitt

Table looks great William.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome, William. You need a hole in the bottom part of a leg though. That will make it easy to chain it up in case Dave stops by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That bench is,looking great.

I just did a video of my shop. I've been cleaning and organizing for the last week. I've hit a point where I need to stop cleaning and start making a mess again, so it seemed like the right time for a video. Now to figure out how to put it on YouTube. Stay tuned.


----------



## mojapitt

You should post it here as well Bill. Although, I am possibly the only person on the planet who doesn't scour YouTube.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No Monty. 
I agree. 
If it isn't at least linked to here, I haven't got the patience to go hunt it down on YouTube. 
The other problem I have is Facebook. 
I go to too many, way too many sites that tell me to see this or that on Facebook. 
The problem is that it won't let me see what the link goes to unless I sign in to Facebook. 
I tried Facebook for about a week, deleted my account, and have no desire to mess with it again.

Ok. 
My mini-rant is over.

I'm back from town. 
A sammich and then back to sniffing stain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working on it now and then I'll put a link on here as well as on my shop page.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a Facebook account, but I just post pictures of my products. I don't want to know every time someone changes their kids diapers.


----------



## Gene01

Boy-O-Boy, that's a great looking bench, William.

Monte, you can add me to that non YouTube searchers list. As well as the non Facebook users.
Wife's family uses Facebook to stay in touch, so we got an account. Within 2 weeks, a friend of the wife's got an email saying that we were in London and had our money stolen. Then they asked to be wired $600. We closed that Facebook account, never to return.


----------



## superdav721

yeah William you go to town.
And uuhhhhh I'll come over and watch your bench for you.
Where is that dolly…..........


----------



## GaryC

I don't think you need to worry too much about the bench being stolen. It looks REAL heavy. It would pose more work than most of us here are willing to do


----------



## bandit571

Been trying out a new tripod for the camera-ooskaya









The tool chest MIGHT be getting just a bit full









Ya think???


----------



## mojapitt

Not full, but very well utilized.


----------



## bandit571

For DAVE, and other twerps….PLANE PORN!









Even a sole-full view









Sorry, no block planes, they were out having a "Block Party"

Seem to be hoarding a few of these









For those card players out there, I have a jack of hearts, and jack of diamonds, one of clubs, and one jack of spades, Now left or right bar???


----------



## ssnvet

Busy day….

Made a couple of site visits today (one at a defense manufacturer that makes "extremely cool big boy toys") and had 40 min to kill in-between….. and Woodcraft is 2 miles away :^) For the record, I am a man of some restraint! And I walked out the door with my wallet unopened :^o

Just got the new Roku HDMI stick yesterday. We haven't had cable TV in 14 years, but we do stream Netflix. No longer does the TV need to be parked next to the PC…. and no more running to the PC to adjust the volume :^) I broke it in with an episode of Duck Dynasty streamed of the A&E Roku channel. I like the Robertsons, but man, that show is banal. Thinking of ditching the cable based telephone line in favor of VOIP, but as mentioned, then they jack up the price of the cable based internet. It would only save ~ $12/mo

William…. I used Danish oil on my bench top and have been very happy with it. Easy to repair and reapply, looks good, Dries completely, has never transferred to my wood work, and gives decent protection from spills.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It took almost three quarts of stain.

I took my being out of flakes and the hardware store being out of shellac in the can as a sign. 
So I picked up another gallon of BLO to make sure I hopefully have enough for the task.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-That is SOME bench! +1 on Gary's comment about not having to worry about thievery. Anyone big enough to take it can have it, as far as I'm concerned. Reminds me of the monster truck, Gravedigger. Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, That's a neat tool box. I really like the raised panels. Are the corners where those dove tails went? 
And, like William's bench, don't think you need to worry about any of us stealing it….without a dolly.
Who's going to help you get it out of the dungeon, Igor?


----------



## bandit571

Corner posts are just a tongue & groove joint. Raised panels were done with just handplanes.

Took two people just to put the tool chest onto the floor from the workbench, and it was empty!


----------



## TedW

where's marty??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, you guys will be the first to see this. I didn't even watch it.






I have no idea where Marty is.


----------



## GaryC

Monte…I just gotta do this but, I had to come back here to do it. Wouldn't do it on your thread…

YA BRAND BEFORE YOU FINISH. WHY DO YOU THINK THEY CALL IT* FINISH?*

That was soooo much fun


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice shop, Bill. Looks like a good place to hide out and enjoy your woodworking.


----------



## DIYaholic

75 posts to get caught up on….
You all need to type slower, cause I can't read that fast!!!


----------



## TedW

Yeah Randy, it is a bit slow today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good thing I read all them posts….
Important emergency information there!!!

So you're all saying that I shouldn't call 911….
When I run out of beer during an ice storm???


----------



## TedW

Finished my signature plate today, but got to the post office to find 100 stinky people in line and only one service window open. And yes, I did say stinky.

*William*, is UPS okay?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait a minute, during an ice storm…


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Thanks for your support. My wife thinks I need to just stick it out and put up with the VIs until I drop dead.

Don, I've had that coffee maker malfunction often enough that I now set it up the night before so all I have to do in the morning is hit the "on" button. Ours has one of those timers you can set so it's ready when you wake up but I haven't figured that out.

William, Bench continues to impress but not sure why it needed to be stained???

Bill, I've been trying to get the State to put a bounty on VIs!


----------



## CFrye

Hope it was a great day Bill! Thanks for the shop tour.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Nice shop tour. You are more organized than me, for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, nice mug. We have so many books by Sandra Boynton, all the hippos go berserk.

Andy, VI = veterinary intern?

Gene, apparently you didn't read the part where I said I've been organizing for a week and that I'm at the point where I need to make a mess again. That means the end of organization.

Thanks for the shop comments. I'd like to get some 1/4 ply on the walls to cover up the insulation.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-I thought VI was veterinary intervention . . . Andy, please educate us. Oh, and nice video shop tour.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok, but I have no snakes. I do have spiders, sometimes mice and wasps.


----------



## JL7

Great shop tour Bill…..what a great setup…..cool acreage as well. Too bad the kids don't use the excellent tree fort…...that's way better than the one my brother and built many moons ago…...Marty might be stealing that RR crossing sign though…..keep an eye out….

Ted, last I heard, Marty was doing the 12 hour days and then spending the evening in the bathroom, as in a remodel thing…....


----------



## JL7

Don I like your name for Williams monster bench!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, UPS is fine.
Actually, it doesn't matter if you use pony express, as long as it gets here in time.
Thank you for getting it done and on it's way so quickly.

Something I thought I ought to mention.
The pattern was made on the small size with the intent of me resizing it to however large we desired.
My original plan was to get on it promptly and get it done.
However, after putting some thought and advice from a friend involved in this project too, I have decided on a different plan of attack.
You see, I can cut the portait and make the frame, and attach everything in two days, tops.
So we decided it would be better to wait and see just how many names we have to go on this.
That way we can better determine how large we need the frame to be to hold everything, and in turn, how large the portrait needs to be.


----------



## superdav721

BAndit I that is one nice box and some kewl looking planes.
William its looking nice!
Bill you got a nice shop and a lot more floor space than I do!


----------



## mojapitt

Good shop tour Bill. Looks like a comfortable setup.


----------



## gfadvm

VIs are village idiots!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, there's a project out there named after you.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, we should start a thread on our best stupid people stories.

I had a registered nurse ask me once how I could tellwwhich light bulbs are burned out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, we were both wrong.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I had a weird guy ring the doorbell at the firehouse and say that there were two deer behind the firehouse and did we "do anything about that". I was speechless for a while, but then I said no it's fine.


----------



## mojapitt

One of our nurses put a blanket in a microwave and it started on fire. Said she was tired and thought it was her lunch. The really funny part was that her husband was one of the firemen that answered the call.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dave, I did notice that yours was kind of small. While watching a few of your videos I imagined a whole lot of space behind the camera, then I saw one where you saw the shop from far away.

Jeff, we live on about 12 acres of Loblolly, short leaf and a few white pines that my grandparents originally planted about 50 years ago. There are a lot of mature trees as well as lots of volunteers. I always wanted a big tree house as a kid, but dad didn't have lots of time to build one for me. I built this one and Liam's afraid of spiders. Sean does like to go in it. I have a plan to build a smaller one in an adjacent tree with a bridge from one to the other.

Monte, I'm always amazed how big it looks when it's clean.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good one Monte. I just asked my wife what's the best story I've told her and she said, "the guy in the porn place with his pants around his ankles. Got a call for a person unresponsive into the basement of a porn shop. They had rooms with a large window to view a big screen tv with porn on. The guy was in there with his pants down and had a heart attack and full arrest. His body was blocking the door. I had to push on the door hard enough to move him, there was large puddle of urine to step over around him, drug him out into the larger room with porn still going, start doing CPR with porn still going, medics showed up and we shocked him with porn still going, we got a heart beat and carried him up the stairs all with porn still playing. Porn shop is closed now.


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, those places seem so reputable.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the shop tour, Bill.
If you need more space….
You could convert the tree house into shop space, connected with a bridge of course!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

I used to give tours of the drinking water treatment plant before 9-11 (no tours after that due to security concerns). I took a 3rd grade class on the tour, and when the tour was over, I asked if there were any questions. The teacher asked "where the hot water came from". I took her aside and explained that we only produced cold water, and the hot water comes from the water heater. She was happy with my answer, and hopefully appreciated my sensitivity.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I would have taken her around behind my truck and had her read my tag line off the license plate holder! But you are a MUCH nicer and kinder person than I am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can't fix …..?

Good idea Randy, just need to run some electricity and voila!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You have a great looking place. I love all the trees! You have a LOT of stuff in the shop but I'll bet you know where everything is! When we still had kids at home, I would often find my tools with the lawnmower! (right where they used them last)


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can't fix….?

Great idea Randy. Just need to run electricity. I'll start on the bridge tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Has anyone heard from eddie lately? He left my place Sunday at 1:00pm headed for New Mexico to visit David (Patron) and hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. Some of my loblolly pine are close to 36" at the base. They are getting close to their lifespan, but I hate cut them down. My youngest(3) will sit on my lawn mower (a cub cadet zero turn, pretty fast but it's no Dixie chopper) for an hour at a time. Just tonight he took my push sticks outside and left them in the garage.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, Tell that RN that every week you unscrew each of them and shake 'em. If they rattle, they're burned out. Or, tell her/him that they are really dark suckers. So, to test them you hold a small box over them and check to see if they sucked all the dark out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You're eyeing Bill's trees and estimating how much lumber you could cut from them, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better not let him eye my house for lumber. The log in the picture with the snowshoes is the longest one in the house at 43'. They are red pine from Minnesota.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I have called Eddie several times. It always goes to voice mail. I even texted him and got no response.


----------



## TedW

I think I recall Eddie's internet is limited to his cell phone, and a couple times he had it turned off for a while. That's assuming I'm thinking of the same Eddie in Mississippi.


----------



## GaryC

He had it on when he was here. He had it on at Andy's because I texted him and he answered. When I call it now, it goes to voice mail


----------



## DIYaholic

I just sent a PM to David (patron)....
Maybe he will let us know….
Has anyone check the bars/jails in Tijuana???


----------



## TedW

Wait, let me check…. nope, not here.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bill… you've got a lot of capabilities packed into a fairly small space. Nice set up.

For the record….MS Xbox music ROCKS!!! Much better than Pandora, as you can pick any song you want and listen to it, or add it to a play list. I burned through some 15 tunes b4 they made me watch one 20 sec commercial.

I've pretty much decided to go "all in" with the MS Windows 8 thang, and I must say, it's pretty darn impressive. I think if you just try to run Windows 8 like a newer version of 7, you're going to miss out on the real "essence" of the system…. and that's just it…. it's a system. I'll be the first to admit, it's a pain to learn a whole new way of doing things… but after diving in and going for it, I seem to be catching on pretty quickly. You probably need to run a surface tablet along with your PC to really get the interconnectivity benefits. I can definitely see how MS is going head to head with Apple with this system.


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, the boss man expects me to be at work in the AM….
Think I'll need some sleep, before I report for duty!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Don, I think sprayed beans is a whole lot better than forgetting about the coffee pot. Trust me, that's a heck of a mess to clean up. Especially in the morning before you've had any coffee.

Bill, I enjoyed your shop tour, it's a nice setup. As a kid, I would have loved the treehouse. Your house is amazing.

Bandit, were the soles made with the grooves? I vaguely remember a plane where someone added them afterwards. I've looked at so many of Dave's vids and links I can't remember.

Candy, whenever someone has a birthday, I always think of hippo birdie two ewes and I had forgotten where it came from.

I was wondering how long it would take for the naysayers (to put it too politely) to show up on ***. I didn't think it would be so soon. That's sad. He should go home, his village is looking for him.

Need more coffee. I've been up since 3 looking at projects and shops and blogs. Well, it's better than watching TV.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. I am on my second cup already.

The haters look for opportunities to be negative. I can only assume that they live very sad lives.

This is still a great place to start your day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Melissa bought me a Keurig coffee machine. Few days ago I made my first cup of the day and forgot to put the cup in there. ugh!!


----------



## CFrye

Former work place had the coffee pot hooked up to the water source. Put the grounds in and push the button. Can't tell you how many times that button was pushed with a full pot already there. 
You can't fix….guess which idiot wore new shoes for two 12 shifts without a back up pair? Dogs are BARKING!!
Bandit, nice work on the saw restoration. How did you narrow done the date it was manufactured? I picked up a Disston D8 Skewback last weekend that some one had painted the handle red (shudder). Trying to narrow the age down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all!

Naysayers you say?
Well you don't say!

That's one of several reasons that I hang out mainly on this thread around here these days. 
I can handle nut jobs a whole lot better than I can naysayers. 
The problem is with naysayers is that they never just stick to saying nay. 
Nay. They add sooooooo much more to that.

Doe, sprayed beans?
I thought of two things when I read that phrase. 
One of them was the control valve popping off of a pressure cooker. 
I hope that's the one you're talking about. 
The other was the after effect of a skinny man eating way too many beans in a bean eating contest I seen at a Texas state fair once. 
I don't want to think about that one this early.

Well I have another pot on. 
And yes I put the filter in. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I tried calling eddie too and it went straight to voice mail. 
If anyone hears from him, please post here promptly.


----------



## mojapitt

I would like to tell the nay sayers that if this is such a bad place to be, then leave. Simple solution.


----------



## GaryC

I'm going to be forced into a quicky trip to get donuts. Can't keep the darn things off my mind.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't allow myself donuts. Trying to lose weight.


----------



## GaryC

Oh, dang, Monte. Puttin that ol guild trip on me. I'm only 40 lbs overweight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did someone say donuts. Il have a few of those myself.


----------



## mojapitt

I was 100 lbs over. Getting much better now.


----------



## GaryC

Bus full of high school kids ran into a FedX truck. Some kids got killed. Out in Ca. Bummer


----------



## GaryC

Oooo, Monte. I admire you. That's quite an accomplishment


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Gary, that was terrible. Not the kind of call I would want to go on. Assume at least some of them burned.

I'm not overweight, but I have a problem with cholesterol. Try not to eat too many donuts myself, but now and then.

Thanks for the shop comments, Doe and Matt.


----------



## CFrye

I've worked a school bus wreck. Awful. Praying for those families. 
My awesome hubby brought me a different pair of shoes to finish out my shift. 
Bill your log house looks gorgeous!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, sorry I haven't mentioned it before. It was a cool shop tour. I've got a couple more weeks of cleaning before I can do that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry bill. 
I must have missed it. 
I got sidetracked last night on something else entirely. 
I'll have to go back and find it this evening.


----------



## superdav721

Ha ha its Friday!!!!!!!!!
Andy was does your tag line on your truck read?
this aught to be good.


----------



## mojapitt

What's considered "too many" donuts?


----------



## GaryC

That's about like asking what's considered too many tools….. lol


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Saw the news about the kids. No one should have to bury his own kids. Sad day.

I'm with William, in terms of going places on this site. I stick around here because of y'all. If this thread gets infested it may be the end. Hopefully that will never happen.

Monte, good job with taking care of yourself. Gaining weight is easy, but loosing it takes discipline.

Candy, two 12's? That's a long day of work, and most folks in hospitals that I know are working hard throughout their shift.

Dave, yes, it's Friday. Only two more days to my work week, then it starts all over again on Monday … who needs a weekend anyway?

Back to focusing on work. Enjoy, all.


----------



## bandit571

Ok,here goes:

Once Stanley started to put grooves into the soles of their planes, everyone else just had to follow along. The ones I have were made that way

Dates for a saw is by the medallion, and the etch if there is one. The site for this is called The Disstonian Institute, and they have there own web site.

Baloney & cheese on white, with frisch's Tartar sauce to kill the baloney taste. And a couple Mountain Dews to wash the snack down….

Started that Tool Chest by looking at what boards i had on hand, then things got a life of their own. Never was any sort of plan, it just "happened".

Can't fix…..stoopid!

On the way to work, saw a car pull up to a stop sign. Nobody coming, so he sits there a spell, then when I'm less than a tenth of a mile away, Dumbo pulls out. And goes flying along at 35 mph. In a 55 mph highway? Needless to say, he was passed by. Then he flipped me off??

The other variation to this is when they putter out in front of you (puttering along @ 35 again) come up to the next crossing, STOP, S L O W L Y turn to the left. And then wonder why all the horns were blaring?

had to "babysit a newbie at work last night. newbie comes up to me about 30 minutes before quitting time, says the grinding room looks like a mess, what should I do? Welllllll, how about getting the brooms and dust pans and clean the room up?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris. 
There's been a couple of attempts in the past to sabatage this thread. 
We were smart enough to ignore them and move on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy, here's a few more pics. I've worked numerous school bus accidents. The good thing is most of them are not serious, but still end up transporting lots of kids to the hospital. I just found this article from a few years back.
http://www.myleaderpaper.com/archives/article_52e4dd3e-c6c1-56e2-b208-69aa832c6ff6.html


----------



## GaryC

That link wont work, Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I had to post this one separately. Don't know why.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It works now Gary. The first time I saved it there was a picture link connected to it. Had to start all over.


----------



## GaryC

Now, that's nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many donuts is too many donuts? I don't know. I only know that when my cholesterol is 218, I've eaten too many donuts. Ice cream didn't help either. Don't eat much of that anymore.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to hear, William.

Bill, beautiful home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, get your self some doughnuts, eat them, work them off while you clean up the shop. Or you could just eat the donuts and then go make the mess worse which is more fun.


----------



## GaryC

Naw….Monte has me covered in guilt. I'm going to take a shower, have another cup and head to the shop


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Bandit, I'll check that out.

Bedtime, later Nubbers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night Candy. Do i say g'mornin when you get up?


----------



## CFrye

Well, I do, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright then.


----------



## DonBroussard

Re: donuts. They aren't bad for you if you just eat the holes. I generally stay away from donuts, because I have a bad cholesterol problem. How bad is it? It so bad, that the Crisco factory has me on speed dial in case they run low on raw product.

Coffee experience was MUCH better this AM, in that it didn't involve a vacuum cleaner. Lesson learned.

Monte-Good job on the weight loss. I'm sure you feel much better. Now you can work 20 hours a day instead of only 18 like you used to.

Sad to hear about the school bus accident-sad day for many families.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eating the holes isn't any good for you!!!
Seriously, we have a place here called Shipley's Donuts. 
Their donuts are made from scratch right there. 
After they cut out the donuts they take the part that was cut out the center, the hole, and fry them up too. 
You buy donut holes by the dozen. 
Get there at the right time, when they are coming out of the fryer piping hot and they have that glaze dripping off because of the heat, and it is hard to eat one or two. 
They are small, so you eat the whole dozen.

I noticed last time I was there that now they are sold as one dozen or two dozen bags. 
That is just cruel.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got an early start this morning. 
I love these cool spring mornings 
The bench had gotten it's bath this morning, in BLO. 
And both vices are reinstalled. 
Now if need to talk myself into getting started on drawers.


----------



## lightcs1776

I do not eat donuts. However, that is because there aren't any places around here that make them from scratch. I would definitely eat way too many if they did it that way. There used to be places that made them from scratch when I was a kid.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet looking bench.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Happy Friday, everybody!!

Beautiful log home, Bill.

Sleep well, Candy.

News reports seem to indicate that that UPS truck was cut off by a passenger vehicle that was also involved in the crash. However it happened, it's a horrible tragedy.

Gary, there are huge areas of N. New Mexico with no cell phone reception. Though he's not far from Taos, Patron actually lives in a pretty remote area. I hope that's the reason for eddie's lack of response.

Wife made a batch of donut holes. She calls them spud nuts because she uses potato flour???....don't ask, cuz I don't know. They are really tasty, though. She freezes them in zip lock bags. A dozen or so per bag. She left this morning at 05:30 for an MRI appt. (foot/toes. She has another nerve tumor and another hammer toe) Anyway, she's not here to share so I get to eat the whole (hole?) bag.

At 30 years of age, my cholesterol was at 310. It hasn't varied 5 points since. The Dr.s don't seem too concerned and I'm sure not. Hey at my age, I'm gonna eat what I damned well please, anyway.

I think I'll go molest some lumber. SYL


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, that looks really cool with the BLO on it.

Gene do you eat the hole whole or the whole hole?


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, The same tag line I have here: "I'll try to ne nicer, if you'll try to be smarter"

Bill, I love your house! Maybe a "house tour" is in order.

Don, You read my mind! But I don't cut live trees.

I am now officially concerned about David and eddie.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Both.


----------



## mojapitt

Those two would not do anything reckless.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just got a call that my planer is ready to pick up. 
That is absolutely amazing!!!!
Just last week they said the parts wouldn't be shipped till mid may. 
I went back and showed my butt a few days later, letting them know I would start driving further to lowes for my hardware needs,
And the parts are here and it's ready to go in less than a week!


----------



## superdav721

great William.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-I think Shipley's Donuts started here in Lafayette. I am all too familiar with the donut holes-a dozen goes down pretty easy with morning coffee. We even have the temptation of King donuts, smaller version of Mardi Gras King cakes. The bakeries have started offering King cakes year 'round too. What a place to live!

Eddie? Eddie? Where yat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

House tour, eh? That might take a couple more weeks of cleaning.

Way to go Home Depot.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday crew….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey… what happened to my thumb?????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got happy too quick. 
I am waiting on a call back from ridgid. 
I may have to take it to Jackson to a different place and pay out of pocket now for it to be fixed. 
I got it home and went to planing. 
Started to set the depth lock. 
The while assembly came out. 
Something went flying somewhere to parts unknown in my shop. 
According to the diagram in the internet, it was a spring and ball bearing. 
There is a C-clip that holds that particular shaft in pale that is now missing. 
They had to take this shaft out to get the cover off and failed to replace the clip when they reassembled it.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…GRRR! Do I HAVE to wake up?? After-work nap just ain't working…

It was pouring down rain when I got home this morning, van Hydroplanes like crazy. Wake up, it is clear as a bell outside, mid 60s, too…

Waiting til tomorrow (maybe) to head for the Dungeon Shop. Not feeling like doing much today. Still have tonight to go to work. Used to be, a FRIDAY meant something…


----------



## mojapitt

William, that would really suck if it's no better than before.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I called David's house phone and got voice mail. I hope they are both working and just didn't get to the phone….


----------



## TedW

Nay!


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, Bill took your thumb and made himself an extra finger out of it… had some doctor across the border stitch it on for him. No, the other border. He said if you noticed your thumb missing he was going to blame it on me. Don't tell him I told you.

Is anybody else playing hooky from work?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No work for me today. Have to work Sunday, Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

No hooky. Off this afternoon, work grave shift tonight, haul logs tomorrow and work graves tomorrow night. HopefullysSunday i can get something done around here.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrr! Work? Isn't that a four letter word?

Little over 13 months to go, before that retirement date. Been working since I was 14, about all tired out.

been informed that the porch step add-ons WILL be done tomorrow.

Hmmm, shovels? Check, 48" level? check. Drill for the Tapcons….......? Hmmm, maybe go and bring it back from the daughter's place? Tapcons? Check. E-cord for the drill? Check. Guess i will just HAVE to handle that job…

Listening to the "scanner" a bit ago. Semi and another vehicle had a "meeting at a crossroads. Road has now been closed until things get cleared away. Tokyo Express is interuppted…...

First responders have got there. Lots of other calls going on with the crash>

Crossroads has a steep hill just to the north of it. So far, no injuries reported. Glad I don't go that way to work…


----------



## DIYaholic

Friday??? So what….
I'll be a workin' tomorrow!!!

TWO, out of the TWO, new guys called out today….
Yeah, that made my morning!!!

Way tooooooo many posts to comment on….
So I'll just say great posts everyone!!!


----------



## JL7

Yep….lot's of posts….wow….

Bill - that is a cool house for sure…...I'm missing a few red pines, don't suppose you know anything about that!! 

William - I'm not a big fan of the stained bench concept, but have to say, that is bad a$$ for sure. The stain does give it a bit of age and class and it's unique…...so I guess it all works…....

*Reminder*, a few of you wanted me to carve a badge for Rex - Specifically haven't heard from Stumpy and Bandit…...let me know if you still want something done. I plan on shipping whatever I have to William early next week…..*THANKS!*

Still building on the TS base…....using the big boy erector set material. Looks simpler to assemble than it is, but what the heck, it was free…....still a ways to go, but it will have a router dust box on both sides of the saw, so 3 dust ports….still need to box in the top and put the wheels on, plus build some drawers…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is just going to be oh so cool!!!

If I had that much aluminum extrusion….
I'd be building a CNC Router!!!
If only….


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Randy (what the heck am I saying????) What the heck is that stuff. Is that aluminum channeling? I cant really tell


----------



## JL7

Randy - your right….and I still can if I want…..but don't have the linear bearings and servo motors…etc. etc. or the SOFTWARE!

Gary - it's like this stuff HERE I got a bunch of it. Built the router table first, then the workbench base, and finally this…....this is the officially the end of the material. It's REALLY expensive. There is no way a hobby guy would ever pay for it.

Truth be told, I realized half way through this build that I was going to be short a few fasteners (they are hidden inside the profiles)......so I bought 20 more online…....$36 + shipping….I bet there is $200 just in the fasteners to build this. If you add the aluminum, it's in the thousands!!

Here's $36 worth of fasteners:


----------



## JL7

And I'm still 3 fasteners short…....crap.


----------



## GaryC

I thought that's what it looked like. Man, take it all apart and sell it. You won't have to look for a job any longer


----------



## gfadvm

Cut down 2 big blackjacks at the corner of the garage today that died last year and have been dropping limbs on the roof all winter. I was hoping for some nice saw logs but both were hollow at the base and the pith is pretty soft.. Went through 2 chains cutting these up! Blackjack is the hardest sawing wood I have ever encountered. I sure don't need more firewood so I'll probably try to saw some lumber out of these if they aren't too far gone.

I am worn smooth out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Try using carriage bolts….
I know others have had success, you may need to grind the head flat but I'm not sure. Others have also used t-bolt/nuts or toilet flange bolts.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Randy - I think I got it covered for the few missing fasteners. Every connection requires a (fairly accurate) through hole in one extrusion, and a tapped hole in the other…..It's kind of a pain!! The pros have machines setup to do it all on command. Me, every connection requires luck and patience!!

The toughest part is getting those panels in there…..they sit in the t-slot with a rubber gasket around the perimeter. Logistically really difficult to assemble a four sided object when the aluminum profiles need to be assembled perpendicular with a rubber gasket that wants to seal…...tough to explain….

Gary - That aluminum won't pay for my extravagant lifestyle…. !

Andy - Glad you conquered the blackjacks. Winner winner chicken dinner…........


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. No weekend for me as I have to work. However, it will be a lot less stressful than the week has been. I'll be working on the signature block Sunday night, so it can hit Monday's mail.

Jeff, cool looking setup. Of course, all I saw was a lot of potential table saw fences connected together.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Chris…..they would need to be trued up to be a TS fence, but otherwise…YES…......


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's logs


----------



## lightcs1776

Wonder if someone could use the hollowed end for a turning project? Is blackjack like a walnut? It looks a bit darker to me.

Edit: Looked it up and found out it is a slow growing oak.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I hate specialty fasteners.

Recently I stripped a screw out on my lathe chuck. Since all the Allen head holes looked a little buggered, I decided to replace them all. 
That meant right screws. 
Well the only place to find them locally was fasten all. 
The problem is that is was a rare size that they do not sell individually. 
They said I could buy a bag of a hundred, at a dollar a piece. 
I couldn't afford that so I went back to the manufacturers website and paid the $19.99 for eight screws.

STUMPY AND BANDIT
I'm giving a friendly reminder about Jeff's friendly reminder. 
Ya'll need to get in touch with him and let him know what you want.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning all! Catch up later. Off to work(insert comma in appropriate location).


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Candy. Hope your shift goes smoothly & quickly.
Please don't think less of me….
Looks like I need to crack open a "mornin' cold one"!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Lest you guys think I'm goofing off streaming music and playing with the W8 puter….

Here's today's progress… Tool paths…



















I was going to borrow an engraving bit, but forgot, and I don't have anything at home smaller than 1/8"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I see the flag. 
I have no clue what none of that other mumbo jumbo means though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Since I don't know cad, cam or anything program wise for CNC….
If/when I build a CNC router, can I have you do all that for me??? ;^)

The flag looks great!
What wood(s) are you going to use?


----------



## JL7

*From the Rex archive:*

---------------------------------
Roger Clark aka Rex replied on a forum topic:
---------------------------------

OK Randy, you have procrastinated about catching some Zs for too long.

---------------------------------

---------------------------------
Roger Clark aka Rex replied on a forum topic:
---------------------------------

Good morning fellow misfits, and that bitch Randy.

Lots to do today, hope I get time to finish painting the wheels, as yesterday the one side I painted did not dry enough for me to turn over, so I must get some shop time to do that.

Nice to see Ted back, we have all missed him, our odd ball is back. 
Also nice to see some new faces, we need some more to corrupt and bait.
There's a lot of Pheasant Pluckers on this thread, so if Yew Pluck, this is the place for you.

I hope everyone has a great day, and for those with day jobs, -Na,Na, Na, Na, Na…

---------------------------------


----------



## JL7

More Rex….

----------------

From Roger Clark aka Rex
Sent 340 days ago
Subject Re: Stuff
Message 
Hey Jeff, yes I was in the shop, did some more to that "catch all" for battery charging and clamp storage totally ugly contraption.. Having to make it in sections and decided to try to paint out the horror of the materials I had to use. Also farted around with other bits and pieces, helped Sandra and was generally satisfied that I had been able to do something for the day. 
My entry into the engineering world started when I finished high school, where with my passed subjects, an engineering path was inevitable. I was lucky to get accepted as an indentured apprentice at a company that did many things, a large spread of different types of engineering. My apprenticeship was for 5 years assigned to the drafting and design office with an assigned "mentor", it also required part time and sometimes "sandwich" times at college to earn my engineering degree, also, as an apprentice I was assigned to spend time in each workshop so that I knew what was possible to make. The 5 years was torture, that's when I gave up anything to do with the R&R stuff because something had to give. I got my bachelor's and finished my apprenticeship and was obliged to accept my coming out treatment, being tarred and feathered and chained to a lamp post for half a day. I stayed with the company and carried on my edu via part time Uni to earn my masters. When i finally left the company, I was a full journeyman (with papers) as a mech design engr and had a masters. Later, I was accepted into several "Institutes" to add to my notoriety.  
After that that I worked for several companies to get diversity, from heavy engineering, precision, electro mechanical etc., but always in the product or special order design phase. Therein this has been my way of looking at things, you are given the wants and needs, you R&D it to death, play with options and finally deliver the finished design which you then see manufactured …...... And move on to the next magic. My mind is always focused on things to come, because as soon as I have cracked the current design needs, I become uninterested, so I am a lousy production or maintenance person, a production line would be a horrible fate. Even now, I always have a sketch pad with me at all times, I'll see something that needs a design, I'll see a bad design I can improve etc., so believe me when I say over the past few years, I have literally hundreds or thousands of sketches and solutions which just gather dust. 
Inspection and testing tools have come a long way today, I remember doing destruction testing for the gov't and military, forcing things the break in real time, then fully examining "how and why", under ungodly loading and stresses. One thing I still tend to do is "over engineer" things so that my little extra safety margin is included.

Well, I have a hospital appointment today, maybe they will start Zapping as they will have the bone scan pics I had done on Friday. If they do start today, it will then be for 5 days this week and 5 days next week, then a week's reprieve, then chemo cycle again. So you see shop time does not come easy and I never know what I will be capable of doing.

Ah well, I do hope you have a good week and make the most of your shop time, you do very good work and make everything very professionally, a joy to see. 
I'll just see what today brings.

Best regards.

-Roger-R, Republic of Texas. "Always look on the Bright Side of Life" - An eyeball to eyeball confrontation with a blind person is as complete waste of Time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You are strolling down memory lane….


----------



## JL7

Just going with the memorial thing…...

Randy - the fact that he mentioned you in practically every post must mean something right? Are you a Brit?


----------



## TedW

I asked earlier if anybody "else" was playing hooky from work, as if to imply that I was. Actually, I was just taking a break from some high-end woodworking. The neighbors daughter is now big enough to climb around the yard, and she is an adventurous little tyke. Well, there is a concrete stairwell under the back porch going down to the basement. It would be just a matter of time until she fell down into it and got hurt, so I built a… hmmm… not really a fence and certainly not a guard rail. What the heck would you call it? Anyway, here's a couple of photos.



















I think the little tyrant is safe now, at least from falling into the stairwell.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Not that Rex knew, but there is a tad amount of Brit in me, on my mother's side.
Combine that with the 1/2 Irish, on my father's side….
Kinda explains my conflicted personality!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy caw, a lot of posts. I was away at a conference on DNA for work and forgot my laptop cord.

A shop tour?? I love shop tours. But I"m saving it until I'm all tucked in and my teeth are brushed. Then I'll pop in my earphones and watch it.

Great bench William.

Hmmmm - stupid story…. here goes

When I worked uniform, I worked in a rural area and we were often closer than the Natural Resources guys to put down deer or moose that were on the side of the road suffering. I never have hunted, nor killed an animal (I prefer someone else to take care of my steak…) so whenever I would get the call, I'd think 'please God, let it be dead'. For many years, that was always the case. The first time I had to put down a deer, I was so nervous I must have stood a mile away. I think I hit the ground next to it. The poor thing was suffering, so I finally went closer and got the deed done.

Well, we had another member transfer in from a big city. Very smart, great cop etc etc but a big city girl.
She emptied her entire clip into a deer on the side of the road because 'its eyes were still open."


----------



## TedW

Other thing I did today is bought a 12V Milwaukee hammer-drill / impact driver combo kit. To my surprise and delight, it had an oscillating took packaged with it. But wait, it gets better. I already have a Bosch corded oscillating tool and always thunk to myself I should get a cordless one. Well, not only do I now have a cordless one, basically for free, but the blades and sanding pads are fully interchangeable! It's like Christmas in April.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Merry Christmas Ted!
When I bought my TS, it came with a drill and an impact driver. Still love them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dismal, waste of time appointment with the neurologist yesterday.
-I should be grateful of all the things that have been ruled out. (he should be grateful I don't deck him)
-He'll continue to 'monitor' me for MS, but I don't need to contact him unless I get optic neuritis for example and can't see or maybe lose my ability to walk. His compassion was underwhelming.

I have an appointment in Sept in Montreal at the Neurological Hospital. I will go to that, and then I'm officially done. The roller coaster, pokes, prods, lumbar puncture, liver biopsies, MRIs, EEG, ENG, nerve conduction studies, QST etc etc etc. have been worse than whatever is wrong with me. I'll go for an MRI every year or so as suggested, but that's it. I'm officially off the roller coaster. So there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Damn, I miss Rex.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I need to find my happy place. Way too crabby even for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Just got done watching an "inspirational" teacher movie that my wife picked out…. It was so inspiring that my head hurts :^o

Ted, nice score….. Good for you!

Time for beddy bye…... Dump run and yard work tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah Bill's shop tour. That should perk me up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - great tour. I see you have the same red Folgers container for storage as I do. Like the license plates over the door. The 'captain' one looks old. Great space for working, lots of natural light.

Looks like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night Matt,

I'm headed for bed too. Tomorrow is a brand new day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm, speaking of talking to myself, still no Eddie?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Sorry the appointment was for naught.
Go to your shop and sniff some saw dust….
That may make you smile, or sneeze!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, funny story about the new officer.

Ted, nice work.

Heading to bed. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Sandra I do sympathize. 
I hope you do get some sort of resolution to your pain and discomfort.
You are married to a strong man and have a wonderful family that sticks with you.
God speed in your problem.
This has been one of my wifes bad weeks.
And there is not a damn thing I can do.
I feel like I am standing in a two foot square brick room with no doors and windows and my wife needs me on the other side.
Prayers to you and your health.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, My wife just spent the morning getting the "non results" from her MRI, stress test, lab chems, etc and got about the same news you got: "well we don't know what caused your 'mini stroke' but we've ruled a lot of things out. We'll see you in 6 months." 
As far as euthanizing animals by gunshot, law enforcement needs some education! I have seen deer, horses, and cattle shot repeatedly in the face with no round coming anywhere near the brain. Proper technique is 1 shot below the ear aimed toward the opposite ear. A shotgun is the weapon of choice to minimize the chance for collateral damage from exiting round.

Y'all probably don't remember Hunter, the young man who spent the summer with me a couple of years back but his mom just sent me a copy of his first letter home from USMC boot camp in San Diego. He's homesick but never complained once about how tough it is so I think he's gonna be OK. He's like a son to me.

I sure hope David and eddie check in soon.

Niteall


----------



## TedW

Good night Sandra. Good night Matt. Good night Chris. Good night John-Boy…

Yep, me too…. Don't have to be up early, but I'm tired early. Good night everybody.


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-I don't want to impose, but if you are the praying kind, I'd appreciate prayers for my son, daughter-in-law and my new granddaughter. The baby was delivered via emergency C-section. The new parents thought they had a couple of more months to pick a name, so at this point, she's still known to us as "Baby B". All are doing well, but the baby was taken at only 30 weeks of pregnancy and her weight at delivery was 1#, 12oz. I know it's going to be a long hard road for all of them, and I would appreciate any heavenly help. Thanks in advance-most appreciated!


----------



## GaryC

Already praying, Don


----------



## mojapitt

Don, that type of incident tears the heart out. I know from working at the hospital that things can work out with proper care. They will be in my prayers. Please keep us informed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, nice job on the whatever that is going to keep the girl from falling down the hole.

Sandra, I'm glad the tour could perk you up and I'm glad you liked it. I've been anxiously awaiting your approval. Yes what would we do without folgers cans. I also use hearing aid boxes that my wife brings me. The license plates we used to put on our personal vehicles, but not anymore, so now they go there.

Good morning Candy, though that was hours ago. I guess it's more like lunch now.

Don, both of my boys spent time in neo natal intensive care and in there we saw lots of little bitty ones like your sons. It's amazing what they can do for them. I believe they're saving ones as young as 22 weeks now. You should have lots of hope that she'll get stronger every day.

I'm back in my room at the super 8 for a few nights. Going to sleep now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I'm sure all will be well!!!

Time for me to recharge my batteries.
Should sleep not restore my energy level….
GARY!!! I'll need COFFEE!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, one of my sons (my namesake) was born very early with an emergency C-section. The first two months of his life I was only able to "touch" him through gloves built into an incubator. He was almost three months old before I finally got to hold him. 
He is fourteen now. Besides being the biggest pain in the butt, he is a fine young man. He makes straight As in school and is a budding artist.

All the same though, I will remember ya'll in my prayers and keep you there until I hear that things are better.


----------



## mojapitt

I am starting my night shift so I am consuming coffee like a shop vac. So there may be some ramblings throughout the night.

Sandra, I try not to overly criticize the medical profession since the majority of my income comes from there. It's truly amazing what they can do for the vast majority now that was impossible 20 years ago. However, that being said, individual cases such as yourself and William (and many "Rex's" of the world) show that they are far from having all of the answers. For me it took 2-1/2 years of hearing different doctors say "You know Mr Pittman you are getting older" before a resident fresh out of school said, "these numbers aren't right". He asked me if it was alright if he could do some extra tests to prove his theory. Several tests and 30 days later he said that he was fairly certain that I had a type of leukemia that someone like me would not normally have. He arranged for me to see an oncologist to review his findings. It was confirmed. I am lucky, it is not debilitating and slow advancing. With effort on my part, I can still have 20-30 good years. No effort on my part shortens that greatly. I am putting in the effort. I hope you find the doctor that sees it differently and fins the solution.

This rambling is over, more to come.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, 2 things that are public enemy for your health. First and foremost, refined sugar. Most of us love it. Someday we will realize that it is the single most damaging food we consume. The other is our weight. Not being obese gives you the best chance of good health of anything you can do for yourself. It has now replaced smoking as our #1 health problem.


----------



## superdav721

Don we will place it in his hands. 
Prayers are with you and the new baby.
The child is here now and we have to take care of them.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I'll ramble with you for a while. One of those nights when sleep alludes me. Went to bed sleepy and woke up. 
What do you do at the hospital?


----------



## mojapitt

I repair surgery equipment. Been here 34 years.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, you've almost made a career out of that job


----------



## mojapitt

Raised on a dairy farm. Went to college for one year. Thought I would work for a year or two and go back to college. Never went back. Always loved working outside, so I have got back to the country through the woodworking.


----------



## GaryC

I ended my working career at a hospital. Spent the last 14 months there and decided to retire. Always had the ranch to come to. Don't have anything now but 3 horses and 3 donkeys. Turned the barn into a wood shop. Wife is 9 years younger and still working. She's an RN. Daughter in an RN. Son is a preacher. 
Daughter is in L&D and delivers babies quite often when the docs are late. Wife is in long term care (nursing home stuff) One brings them in….other takes them out


----------



## mojapitt

I admire your wife's work. Very difficult field on the nerves. Although sick children bothers me much more than adults.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry for the delay… That's just about all she has ever done. She won't go anywhere else. People in that line of work are simply given to the elderly. I worked on and off with them over the years because of my psyc background. I always enjoyed it.


----------



## mojapitt

Fixing the equipment is about as deep into health care as I can handle. I feel too bad for the sick and injured.


----------



## GaryC

when I was at the hospital, I didn't work in patient care. I was Director of Emergency Management / Security /Support Services. I hired in as director of Emergency Mgmt and got stuck with the rest of it.


----------



## mojapitt

I never want to be in management either. They turn up missing here with no reason for their departure. Better being a peon.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I had been in that role for a lot of years. But, when I got to the hospital, it didn't take long for me to realize that the hospital arena was not for me. I had come from several years of working in bioterrorism with DHS. I was quite used to entities and agencies following rules. Hospitals kinda do what ever they want to do. I would set up a management plan for emergencies and they might or might not follow it. I worked directly for one of the VP's who liked to micro manage. He would come up with some hair-brained idea, tell me to implement it but wanted me to make sure people thought it was my idea….


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to say we're under military management, but most of our upper management is ex - military. I have to say however, it's the best that our system has ever been operated in my tenure here. From my point of view, there are no rules not followed properly.


----------



## Doe

Morning Gary and Monte, pardon me for interrupting.

Monte, I'm dying to say something to that schmuck: "I will admit one of the things I don't like about LJ is the group of folks whose egos are only eclipsed by their post count, but that is the nature of the internet. I've been blocked by most of them and I take an odd sense of pride in that." He has a business "Artisan Woodworks of Texas". Why the &^@# isn't he just writing another (*$##% article for Fine Woodworking????? Rant done but still mightily irate. Arrrrrrgh!

William, David (patron) hasn't posted anything in 4 days. I expect they're probably finishing the roof of the shop by now.

Bill, you're on my list for the LJ grand tour. Words can't describe your house. Or I could just be Canadian and say "beauty, eh?"

Jeff, thanks for the memorial stories.

Ted, when our dogs were young we had boards to keep them out of parts of the house and called them puppy excluders. So I'd call what you've done a baby excluder.

Don, my thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, which LJ is it? I thought I knew most of the haters.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, it's going to run right if it's military
Does this "hater" happen to be from the Houston area?


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at the website that Doe referred to, it's pretty useless. I am not sure why some are mad about others "socializing" here. My impression is that is what this website was designed to be.


----------



## GaryC

Some people think they have to be in control. Small minded…


----------



## mojapitt

The ultra negative people annoy me. They don't like to see others enjoy themselves. Everyone is supposed to be miserable like them.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah…I can really get into some stuff on that but, not online. Come to the boil and we'll talk


----------



## mojapitt

His website gives the name Bill. Not much else.

Wish I could come to the boil. Maybe next year.


----------



## GaryC

I wish you could too. You and Andy both need to be there. 
I've been trying to work on Stumpy to come.


----------



## mojapitt

His website is really pathetic. Based out of Plano Texas. He's obviously a hand tool only person.


----------



## mojapitt

Let's hope Eddie is there!


----------



## GaryC

I saw that. Wish Doe would give the name


----------



## GaryC

This weird site is messin' up. I've seen two of your posts in email and nothing on the site yet


----------



## mojapitt

It's acted weird since new owners took over. I believe that they're trying to update the software without killing the site. The result is screwing it up in the short term.


----------



## GaryC

Probably. I've heard a couple of computer guys on the tread saying that. I don't know enough about that stuff to know. I can use one but sure cant fix it or program it


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Great conversation over night.

Don, I mentioned a while back that I would be honored to pray, so your son and daughter will be on my list. My wife was born as a premi long ago.

There are going to be unhappy folks wherever you go who think they should be in charge. I've said to people that control is an illusion. These folks may want to control the site or others views, but that is a road that leads to frustration. Their comments mean little or nothing. I take to heart comments from y'all because everyone I have met here has expressed real friendship. I have my own strong beliefs, and most of you probably know it, but we can talk about different topics with respect.

It's about time to head to work. I've got my APFT today, which means I have to be pass the run, pushups and situps . Three more years of this and I think I will call it done.

Have a great day. And Candy, have a great night, since your day is likely ending soon.


----------



## mojapitt

http://lumberjocks.com/SamuraiSaw

is our unhappy LJ that seems to think that we're all clueless egomaniacs. Not sure what his mother did wrong to him as a child.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fellow egomaniacs,

I've nothing to say….
So you had better listen intently!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am all ears Randy. But say it quickly before I fall asleep.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, do you have a wood shop in Plano, Tx?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,

----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------

One must be able to read between the lines!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that you're saying something naughty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bioterrorism eh? Ever been to Anniston. Had to go down there for some training, but I didn't do the training where they actually expose you to nerve agents. I'm at training this weekend for GPS stuff and marking buildings the way we do it during an incident such as Katrina. Last time was WMD and lots of talk about nerve, blood, toxins and other agents for WMD. I've also been to the Nevada test site for a class on radiological incidents. That was pretty informative. Nuclear incidents don't worry me the way they did all through the Cold War.

Ok, Doe. It's been suggested that I do a house tour, which I'd be happy to do one of these days when I get it clean. Thanks for the compliment.

Good morning all.

Headed to training. Back in about 10 hours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
No naughty thoughts, being conveyed.
Can't say that I don't have any!!!

Bill,
I hope the training was for dealing with bioterrorism….
NOT implementing!!!


----------



## TedW

Don, sorry to hear about the early c-section but happy to hear that everything is so-far so-good. I don't have kids of my own (yet) but I love kids and always wish them the best, as I do yours and your new grandkid. Reading what others have posted, it appears this is not an uncommon situation and the doctors have most such early deliveries well under control. I don't blame you for being concerned as I would be too. I think you can look forward to playing with a healthy new grandkid sometime soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am thinking of a nasty 4 letter word that ends with a "K"!!!

*W O R K ! ! !*

I need to go do that, for the bill paying job…..


----------



## TedW

Some time back I stumbled onto a thread where one poster wrote something about a certain Ted on these forums, then edited the post to replace whatever it was that he wrote with something about he wouldn't want to be accused of slander. I wish I would have seen it before he edited out the good part. I get a real kick out of it when people say negative stuff about other people, because I know what they say implies more about their self than anything else. I think most others know this as well. So the way I see it, if somebody wants to go on a public forum and make a fool of them self, why argue with them? I just sit back and enjoy the show. It's the same for those who naysay the nubbers… they're just making fool of their self.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning crew,

Don….. Praying for baby B.

Bill…. BTDT with the nuclear training…. though in my case, as a bubble head, the threat wasn't the enemy as much as it was ourselves (ever seen the K19 Widow Maker movie). Big Bird suits and sucking rubber… OH JOY! But even doing daily reactor compartment inspections in the ship yard (operational boats rarely to in the RC) I got 3X more radiation exposure from one stinking (unnecessary) bone scan, than I did over 9 years of active duty on nuke boats.

Monte…. Sounds like you have a nice "niche" job.

Sandra… Keep hangin' tough. You have a wonderful family to bolster you up. OBTW, my BIL has collaborated with the RCMP on a couple cases and has a very high regard for them. From what he's shared, few agencies can do forensic work as well.

Sun is shining bright and yard work is calling… Skipper is communicating "come out and play".

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

Don - I'll be praying for your grand baby and her parents. I can't imagine the worry, but I know she'll be surrounded by love.

Monte - thanks for the ramblings. Unlike me, I know you're not prone to talking about your health, so I appreciate it. The vast majority of the medical people I've dealt with have been great, and many equally frustrated at not finding answers. I'm grateful for all that's been done. I think Chris hit the nail on the head - control is just an illusion. The exception is that we can influence our health tremendously by what we eat and how we manage stress.

Bill - I forgot to add that your TS caused me to pause the video tour and gape.

Andy, I completely agree about education for the police on putting down animals. I do vaguely remember seeing a photocopy with animals and x's on them, but my education came from the men I worked with . Reminds me of another work story. Maybe later.

It's a beautiful day out. My hubby has made dinner reservations tonight for us and our dear friends so that will be nice. I have a stack of pine boards that need planing and my #5 is apart to be cleaned up.

Another cup of coffee and I'll start my day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Matt, have a great day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And as to my employer- 
I don't know of another employer in this country who would still be supporting me financially, paying for any medical expenses not covered by provincial health care, giving my family such good benefits and letting me move into a job that accommodates my medical restrictions. I am truly grateful to be part of the organization, warts and all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee and meds have kicked in. Off to see the Wizard.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Baby B is in our thoughts and prayers. My neighbor to the East's youngest son was born weighing less than Baby B and he is a very robust 5 year old terror now! Keep us posted as to her progress.

David and eddie remain AWOL so if any of y'all hear anything, let us know.

On call all weekend but need to get those 6 blackjack logs moved from my driveway up to the mill. Bill. can I borrow your tractor?

Later


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks to all for the prayers and kind words of support for Baby B and her parents. Her lungs are surprisingly strong. My son sent us a picture last night of Baby B holding his pinky-her four fingers are completely within his first knuckle. We are optimistic for a good outcome, and are lifted by your experiences. Thanks again.

Sandra-Prayers back atcha for a good outcome on the probing and prodding tests. I hope you get a definitive diagnosis soon.

Interesting that several posters have self-identified as working on security issues. I also used to coordinate on a pretty high level with DHS and EPA on critical infrastructure security issues. It was certainly interesting work, but it's also a very different world in the federal family. Their language is almost all acronyms and I had to study up to be able to be conversant. I even developed an Acronym Bingo game, for use when we were disinterested in an acronym-rich environment.

Andy-Is it time to put out an APB/BOLO on Eddie?


----------



## CFrye

GOOOD MORRNNING! Had my coffee-kept me awake for the drive home and to get caught up….
Ted- nice 'Baby Excluder'!
William-bench is coming along nicely. Hope the planer gets fixed soon.
Sandra-Sorry about not getting answers. Praying for you. Sounds like you have a great employer. The deer/cop story made me giggle. I could see it happening!
Andy- Sorry Carol didn't get answers either. Not knowing sucks. Keeping her in prayer. Always good to hear about a young person doing well in boot camp. Can you get Hunter's address? Letters are such a *HUGE* boost during boot camp. Can you cross cut on your saw mill? I'm thinking mirror or picture frames out of the hollow ends of those logs. May not be big enough to be worth the effort though.
Don-Lots of prayers for Baby B and the family. It is amazing what 'medicine' can do these days, just not as incredible as what God can do. You inspired Jim to fix Gumbo. He didn't put egg in though. It was still good! ;-) Dr. Gail said to ask if you were a Lafayette Lion or a (can't remember)Ram?
Jeff- 3 fasteners short? Isn't that what duct tape is for?
-walking out to the back door-EDDDDIEEE, EEDDDIIIEWHERE ARE YOU?-


----------



## lightcs1776

It's always great to see so many with ties to military, homeland defense, etc. I enjoy the stories. It gets even more interesting in classified briefings. I appreciate the hard work people do to keep us safe here at home.

Annual physical fitness test is over. Scored 259, which isn't bad for a guy turning 46 this spring. For those unfamiliar with them, 300 is max and 180 is minimum passing. I don't do minimums … ever. The rest of today's duty should be light as nobody seems to want to do much after the APFT.

Everyone enjoy your day. Sure appreciate this thread. Good folks and good conversation. It's back to work for me.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, of course. Spent 5 weeks there all together. The bio training was a booger. Blood draws every day because you are working with live agents. I loved the work, really. Never should have left. I was on the go ALL the time. 
Matt, we did a full scale exercise once that involved an air plane that made an emergency landing and had an unknown issue suspected to be bio. The fire guys and the haz mat guys were in full dress suits. Early in June. Hot! Two went down because of heat exhaustion before the brilliant leaders cut it off. 
Don, we probably had some similar experiences. Funny how those acronyms become part of your life. They are staggering for a new person and so common place for the veteran worker
Also, Don…I have a 16 yr old grand daughter that was born the same way. Never saw a baby that small until she was born. It was spooky for the first couple of months. Now she is a typical teenager.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Don, I fervently hope that all goes well with your grand baby and the family.

*74*, sounds like you've come to terms with the medics' fallibility. That's a good thing….at least for your psyche. A degree, or several, doesn't confer absolute verisimilitude. Some know their limits, many don't.

Phyllis had an MRI done on her toes yesterday. She said she was in the machine for an hour! Just for TOES! Apparently, the noise was horrendous. They gave her ear buds and muffs to drown it out and it was still very loud. Around 20 years ago, she had the same problem. Back then, the Doc palpated the toe, said it was a nerve tumor, scheduled her for outpatient surgery for the next day, cut it out, sewed it up and she was done. Things have changed.

Wow! Don't know why I would have expected anything different, but we really have some interesting and varied work experiences represented here. Must be why this thread remains so interesting and enjoyable, not to mention Ya'll are just fun to talk with. My day always starts with this thread. It gives me a lift and starts me on the right road. As to threads with haters, I'm purposely oblivious.

Today, I'm poking holes in blocks of wood to hold long round things like screwdriver bit holders, center finding drills, counter sinks, and such. Not too exciting, but one needs a bit of banality occasionally. Besides, I'm tried of having to dig around in my drawers for the right round long thing.


----------



## GaryC

Just got the call…. The old lady, which is actually Melissa's great aunt has just slipped into an unconscious state. Won't be long now. They said not to come yet but… I still have to call Melissa. Some things in life just aren't fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I am not in the shop this morning, unfortunately. 
Long story that some of you already know I suppose.

Dave, I was half out of ot last night and forgot I wanted to respond to you as well. 
I forget sometimes to let someone know when they have been in my prayers for a long time. 
I pray for your wife's well being. 
But I also pray for your strength while going down the road with her. 
I know I am in pain a lot, but I know why and how. 
It is harder on my wife and kids because they are helpless when I'm down. 
I've been on both sides I the issue, so I understand. 
If there is pain in my life, I am blessed that is me hurting. 
I'll take the pain any day over being in your shoes, seeing someone you love in pain and not being able to do anything about it. 
That helplessness is worse than any physical pain in the world. 
There are days I question that theory, but I hope you get my point.

I am up against a creative wall on my work bench. 
I can't decide exactly how I want to lay out my drawers. 
I know if I don't do good now that I'll be unhappy down the road. 
I was hoping to get it finished before setting everything in the shop aside to work fully on the memorial project. 
It's looking like that ain't going to happen though. 
The problem with that is that I am a little mentally insane about things. 
Doing one project while another is unfinished will drive me crazy with anxiety.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie is worrying us all. 
I know we can't help that. 
I will point out though that patron often takes leaves of absences,
And Eddie often turns his phone off. 
Still though.
I'll keep trying as well and any of ya'll hear from them, be sure to let is know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In other news…....
The mail just ran. 
Bill's signature block and the Texas emblem just arrived in the mail.


----------



## GaryC

William, David just got back from a trip to Colorado so he would be there when Eddie got there. David isn't answering his house phone, either. Frustrating


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking about "government employees are mysteriously ill". You all know too much.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Monte….ain't it weird how we all gathered here???


----------



## gfadvm

Don, APB/BOLO seems in order to me.

Candy, Good idea! Hadn't thought of USING the hollow portions. How thick do you want them? The chainsaw will be quick and easy to crosscut them. That big one is about 17" in diameter. Not sure if Hunter can receive mail/e mail at USMC boot camp but I'll check with his folks. You are FULL of good ideas today! Thanks.

Chris, Sounds like the physical wasn't a challenge for you! I'm pretty fit but too old and lame for the running part!


----------



## CFrye

Great job on the PT test Chris! 
Don, can you share that pic of BabyB's hand? 
Andy, I don't know how thick. I'll have to do some thinking/checking on that. What do you think?


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, PT isn't all that bad if you know it's coming up and prepare for it. I only have 3 left before I plan on being 100% civilian.

Your right, William, about it being better to have an issue than watch a loved on with problems. Frustrating to see a wife or kid go through tough situations and have no way of fixing it. And I am a typical guy as I like to fix problems.

Edit: Thanks Candy!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I'm thinkin 1-2" thick for a 'shadow box' effect. I'll cut some and see if they will stay together as those crosscuts really want to split and crack.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats Chris. You going to celebrate after that last one?


----------



## GaryC

*I JUST TALKED TO DAVID. EDDIE IS THERE. THEY ARE OK*


----------



## lightcs1776

I think my wife will celebrate after the final APFT. I have always said it was easier when I was active duty. Doing a civilian job and military gets time consuming and not everything can be done while actually getting paid. It's been worth it though. Military has been very rewarding and provided training that has helped my civilian job.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, is this what you had in mind? My mother made these.


----------



## mojapitt

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa for Eddie and David!


----------



## CFrye

Great Andy! There are two of these in my "Favorites" (page 4). No measurements on one and the other is 7/8" thick. Been wanting to do one for a long time. Let me know how it comes out whenever you get around to it. No rush.


----------



## Gene01

Great to hear that, Gary. Thanks for your perseverance!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, your mother did great. Very cool way to use the wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Mom will be 85 in July and still going strong.


----------



## lightcs1776

Does she still male crafts like the wood framed pieces? They seem very unique and very cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

My weekend work shift is over….
It is now "ME" time….
First a snack/lunch….
Then a nap!!!

Good to hear everyone's stories and what not….
GREAT news that David & Eddie are well & good!!!


----------



## mojapitt

She still makes furniture as well as arts and crafts.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Monte. Please let her know that I am impressed. And my wife was wondering how many other woodworking folks were ladies. Wait until I tell her about your mom.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, you shouldn't be out of work yet. That could lead to doing something drastic, like playing darts and enjoying adult beverages.


----------



## Gene01

*Bill. As a FF, ya gotta see this!*

BMW And Fire Hydrant


----------



## TedW

I saw that posted on facebook. What makes it especially great is I think insurance will not cover the damage because it was due to the owners own negligence (for lack of a better word).


----------



## mojapitt

If the car was damaged when the owner was doing something illegal, they will not pay for any damage in most cases.


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw the BMW Hose caddy the other day on the news….
It's great when Karma works!!!


----------



## bandit571

GRRRR! After-work nap cut short by "Uncle Charlie". Right behind the right knee, just below where a "Made in CCCP" object used to be. Right leg has always been a "problem"

Grandson brought the drill back, sans tip holder and the chuck key…..

Lost out on a block plane I was bidding on, by $3.50! I do not keep very much in the PayPal account, anyway. No biggie. Yard sale season is starting up around here. Could be…....


----------



## gfadvm

Good news from New Mexico!

Now y'all know why Monte works as hard as he does…..to keep up with his mom!

Monte, Those hollow log creations are way cool! I'll get some of these cut and see what Candy can do with them. I'm not artsy enough. Just got back from the latest VI encounter so I need to chill for a while to regain my sense of humor.

Later


----------



## bandit571

The McQ Breakfast story:

Long time ago, working for the Ohio Natioanl Guard as a FIST team Forward Observer. We were a "Rent-a-FIST" in that any unit in the state could request us. An Army Reserve Arty unit needed us, I guess. Went up to Fort McCoy, WI for a "shoot" of two weeks.

These people did not know HOW to deal with anyone "in support". Took a while to even find a building for us to stay in. Meals? "YOU WANT FED??" (this is no a good sign)

After a few days getting set up, and checking out the ranges. Went through their "shoot schedule". Meals? We were at the end of the chow line. Most times enough for ONE person, maybe, but not 10. We kept a record of the meals. About three days into this, a Cayuse Copter lands behind the OP. Out steps a two star, with his Captain aide. The kind where the Two star wiggles two fingers, the captain provides a lit cigar.

Two Star asks how things are going. "Fine, except they do not feed us"

"here is "Breakfast" still in the metal cans. Three strips of bacon, sunk in 3" of cold grease.."

Two star checks this out. Calls up the BATTILION COMMANDER and lock the guys heels UP>

"I want breakfast made up and on this OP in 20 minutes, or you will get a "FAIL" for the entire artep."

(shaky voice) "Authenticate alpha zulu?)

(two star, yelling!) " I authenticate McQue!!!"

15 minutes later, a jeep rors up the hill, loaded down with breakfast, and at ten minute intervals, more showed up. EVERY Battery fixed up a meal and sent it.

And now you know about the McQ Breakfast….


----------



## mojapitt

Nice to see that someone knew how to take care of you.


----------



## DIYaholic

During one of my plowing missions….
There was some collateral damage, to a customer's A-frame sign.

Only one side was damaged and needed to be replaced. All I did was remove/replace hardware and contract a sign company for the replacement. However, I needed to convert the "Oil n Go" logo from a .jpg image to a .dxf file. The .dxf file could then be used to have the computer tell the vinyl printer what to print.

Matt "The Mainiacal" was kind enough to do that conversion for me. As a "thank you" he received a Vermont Breakfast. He also asked to see a picture of the finished sign….










*Thank you, Matt!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, now they are saying that we could get 2-4 inches of snow tonight. How nice.


----------



## GaryC

Wow… just got back in. Son in law showed up and took down 4 trees for me. He's going to bring the splitter back next week to split for firewood. I like watching….. It's nice for a change


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It could be waaaaaaay worse….
It could be 6" to 12" of snow….
& it could be here in Vermont!!!

Gary,
I thought wood was for projects….
Then after you screw up it becomes firewood!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I have to admit Gary, I was a little choked up when you said "he was bringing the splitter" and not "he was bringing the mill".


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Monte…I wish. But splitters are a lot cheaper than mills.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, it could be worse yet. Forget the snow, you could still be living in NY.


----------



## superdav721

Good news from David and Eddie.
Thank you folks for the kind words and prayers.
They DO MEAN SO MUCH!
Monte did you get any of that talent?
now for Dave's news.
Today I tried to remove the skin off of my thumb.
The wife said stitches, I said no.


----------



## Gene01

Well Gary, you got half of the equation. You got a tractor.
Sorry, Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

No I didn't get mom's talent. Possibly inherited her stubbornness though.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I think I have the best part. Andy has been working himself to death ever since he got that thing.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I may need to get you to do my name.
Seems my hammer - carving hand is wounded.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks,

All hands on deck for a big spring clean up today… We got the entire yard area about 80% done… tractor converted over for summer work, etc… My oldest daughter is great. After running 3.5 miles @ track practice in the a.m., she was the first to turn out and the last to knock off. Middle daughter moped around until I put her on the lawn mower towing the leaf sweeper, then she was great. Youngest daughter…. well, she gets assigned to help her mother as I can't deal with her moping around.

Grilled chicken and veggies on the grill while wearing a T-shirt, shorts and flip-flops :^)

Fading to black now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You had better go back and research….
The definition of "HAND" carved!!!
Hope you got your tetanus shot.
That and it heals quickly and painlessly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Given your spring clean up experience and skills….
You are welcome to come here and put them to good use!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Had the AC on here today and Monte is looking for more snow! Crazy!

Dave, No pics of the injury please! I just ate.

Gary, You've got a tractor. Get a trailer, load those logs, and come play!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff- I'll email you an image of my signature tomorrow. PM me with your email address!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

Box joint jig video is done- it's a mock interview, kinda funny. Go watch!


----------



## lightcs1776

For all of y'all who have the A/C on … you suck! But good for you anyway.

Matt., sounds like a typical day for a family. Good that they have time with their dad.


----------



## bandit571

Have the next three nights…...OFF! Didn't do a damn thing all day today, except sleep….

Porch steps can wait til tomorrow, now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Video has been watched & commented on….
Dinner has been consumed & is currently being digested….
What's next???


----------



## bandit571

More on that Army Reserve unit:

Being stuck with their convoy on the way back home, was….interesting.

Going along the Interstate, no problems, until…

Convoy Commander wakes up (almost) and sees a "Detour" sign ( it was for oversized loads only) and orders the convoy to follow the detour through the town of Rockford,ILL On the ramp into town, I could see a train moving through town. Wound up seeing the SAME train five times!

Wound up at a four way stop sign. The other three sign each had a duece sitting there. There were "Army Trucks" going every which way, trying to get out of town. Being a group that never gets lost, we Foward Observers left town, and sat near the on ramp to the Interstate. Took almost an hour to round these fools back up.

Radio talk from this group?

"Lost one, this is Lost 3, are you lost, too?"


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, good thing the Army National Guard has come a long way since those days. Yes, I remember the days when people were … well, clueless. Now we have some outstanding units. However, there are still times when "lost" is still not an inaccurate call name.

Love to hear the stories, as I said before. I love the military and, although I am looking forward to the day when I leave it behind, it will be bitter sweet.


----------



## gfadvm

The new Stumpy box joint jig looks awesome! Now who wants to build one for me in exchange for rough sawn lumber?


----------



## TedW

Andy, I'll do it if you include shipping.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I missed your post earlier. Those are way beyond anything I'd seen before. Your Mom did an awesome job! How big are they?
Yay! Eddie's been found! What are we going to do with all these milk cartons with his picture on 'em?
Funny story, Bandit. The right kind of shoulder brass can move mountains! Been to Ft. McCoy…nuff said.
Andy, I'll build you one! Oh, wait, you probably want it to work. Never mind.


----------



## TedW

Oh, it has to work? Nevermind my offer too… If I make anything that works, I'd best hang onto it.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, You can pick up yer lumber when you deliver the jig!

Candy, It did look a little complicated for my skills. If only Jeff lived closer! This jig looks right up his alley!


----------



## GaryC

Andy just confirmed it. Jeff is one of those alley cats


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, a lot to catch up on. Dave is hurt. Andy still needs a tractor that works. Eddie has been found. William got my signature and the Texas in the mail.

Sandra, really, my table saw?

Gene, I've been seeing pictures like that for 21 years and it has always been said that if you need to, that's what you do. What they could have done, and probably shoulda done, was hook up 3" hose to the other outlets of the hydrant. They would have been hooked up faster and had water sooner. Most hydrants have a large diameter outlet and two smaller ones. My chief has told us that if the only way to save someone's life is to drive a Firetruck through a house then you better drive the truck through a house.

Randy, we learned to make ricin poison from castor beans and I know you address. Not really.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, how about if we all chip in and pay Stump to build you one. Then you can share the lumber with all your buds


----------



## ssnvet

The new jig sure looks spiffy…. add another project to the to-do list. But at least this time I get to take a project off the list (the original box joint jig) at the same time :^p


----------



## ssnvet

Oh brother… if the Texas is in the mail… that means I better get cracking on the Union Jack.


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-My wife participated in a workshop sponsored by the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries called "Becoming an Outdoor Woman". You'd have to know my wife to fully appreciate this, but I call her my "Cajun Amish" wife-she could survive without electricity; she hunts, fishes, cooks with cast iron pots, etc. You get the picture. She's also the only woman I know who can catch and clean a mess of fish. cook and serve the fish, wash up and then make hand-made lace. I need to get her a shirt with a big "S" on it. Anyway, during the course of the weekend workshop, they had a shooting competition-pellet gun at 25 feet shooting a playing card hung on a string. The instructors said they were ranking the competitors by precision and accuracy, and they told the shooters to shoot out the middle of the "A". This is my wife's card:










She came in second, because one other shooter got a single shot in the triangle of the "A". She did have a nice grouping, with 2 sets of shots touching each other. I am just so proud of her (and glad she's a friendly).


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sounds great to me! Will you volunteer to deliver the lumber?

Holy Cow Don! That's some impressive shootin! I may have to try the Judge at that distance with some #6 shot. Hope y'all are both on the mend. Baby B have a name yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the old days, firemen( as they were called then) used hard suction to connect from truck to hydrant. This required parking at just the right distance from the hydrant. The hose would flex a little but not bend, so if there was a car there it would need to be moved or gone through. We use soft suction hose now so, it's rare to need to go though a car, as cool and fun as it might be.


----------



## bandit571

Fort McCoy, where else do you find:

Maintainence sheds at the far end on the arty impact area
( 8" SP had one too many "bags" behind a round one day, yup, time round blew one of the sheds to toothpicks)

A Ski resort on the fringe of said range?

Where some go deer hunting and use a 254 pound HE round from a 8" SP as a deer rifle?

Where said deer can dance on top of a cloud?

Where the coal pile outside the barracks is almost enough to fill a 5 gallon bucket? In September?

Where else can you watch an 8" HE round land by a creek, flip up into the air, and go off right above the intended target?

Where else can you find a Bowling Alley with a strip joint downstairs ( Sparta, WI)

Lastly, last observed shoot of the day, prior to packing up to leave the next day. Target? A 5 ton Dump truck. Round? 8" HE/Quick. Distance to target from the muzzle? 10K Distance from Observers? 900m. Third round lands right on the old engine block. Said block glows for almost five minutes. Concussion waifs over the crew on the hill. Radio call back to FDC? "STEEEEEEEL!" nuff said….


----------



## bandit571

Not that I would know anything about the above items, of course…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice shot there, Don's wife. Your description of her couldn't be farther from the truth about my wife. She is definitely not Amish.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I'll deliver all of it that's between you and me


----------



## JL7

Wow…..you guys can really carry on…...

Dave - whats up with the hand?? Shoot me a note if you need something carved…...no problem…..

Stumpy….I'll send a PM….......

*Anybody else? Let me know! Tomorrow is the last day for the badges!!*

BTW - Bags isn't answering emails - anybody heard from him??

Here's what's done so far…......


----------



## JL7

Gary - you need directions? 35 North…..just keep driving!!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff… boy, can you not read a map? You know where Tulsa is? Can you find Texarkana? Do you live anywhere in between? By you books, send you to school and …...


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, you have a keeper there. My wife has recently taken up shooting and is really enjoying it.

Jeff, lumber? How many do you want?


----------



## firefighterontheside

All these Stihl ads on the site really have me wanting to buy a new chainsaw. Trying to decide between an MS271 or an MS291. Both with a 20" bar, weigh about the same, 291 has just .25 more horsepower and there is a $50 difference. Probably buy one this summer. Also have to decide whether to sell my old one or keep to have a smaller one around. Can probably get $150 for mine. It would be nice to offset the price a little. If I need smaller one I can use my dads. His is the same as my current saw. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## JL7

Don, prayers for your grand daughter and mom and dad. I make no assumption that this will be helpful, but there was an amazing story on NPR today that deals with this scenario. Not sure if you can listen to it here or not, but here's the web link:

http://www.radiolab.org/story/288733-23-weeks-6-days/


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I've gat a 16" husky that has done great.


----------



## JL7

OK - I'm confused….......Are both Gary AND Chris delivering free lumber here??

And what's this alley cat business!! Maybe I don't want your free lumber delivery Gary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My current Stihl has an 18" bar and I want something bigger. They don't make a bigger bar to fit it, so I would need a bigger saw. I'm a ford truck guy and a stihl chainsaw guy. Other things I can make exceptions on, but not those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Free lumber?


----------



## GaryC

No, Chris is delivering to you. Andy started the alley thing. I'm innocent. Pure as a white lily


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, so it was Andy that mentioned in a kidding way that he would trade lumber for a Stumpy box joint jig. I'd give the jig a shot just to work with his mill and cut some boards, even without keeping them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, why do I seriously doubt you're white as snow?


----------



## JL7

So…..I shouldn't wait by the mailbox for free lumber…..?


----------



## lightcs1776

You can, but it would probably be a long wait.


----------



## GaryC

Yes…wait, wait. You and Marty by the mailbox.

Chris, you're doubting my purity?


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, but I doubt everyone's purity. Y'all don't have to doubt mine. I was a mess when I was young.


----------



## JL7

Also have to say that hollow log stuff is a cool idea Candy, Andy and Monte's mom…......(say that fast 3 times…)

And Candy, I'm truly embarrassed that I didn't consider duct tape for those loose joints….....you know what they say, if you can't duck it….can't remember the rest….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Randy's gonna be white as snow and Monte too.


----------



## GaryC

You can take it to the bank…I'm pure…as long as you don't ever talk to anyone that knows me


----------



## GaryC

What's this about Randy and Snow White?


----------



## JL7

Don't know if you folks have Buca di Beppo's in your neck of the woods, but had a party there for my niece tonight and I think I'm going to explode….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Food that good?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only in KC.


----------



## GaryC

Is it anything like McDonalds?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had mc Donald's make me want to explode before.


----------



## JL7

Food was great, but it was way too much!! They just kept passing mountains of grub around…..

Gary is far too pure to ever eat there for sure….....


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Bill. I can relate to that


----------



## GaryC

I have a new camera that is suppose to be here Monday. With it I will take a picture of the set of Stanley Sweet Heart Chisels that is suppose to be here Monday.


----------



## JL7

Dang it Gary….....you are WAY over your suck limit this month…...the meter doesn't go that high…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If the camera doesn't come, just send the chisels so I can see them.


----------



## GaryC

Wellll, I spotted them on Amazon for 159. That's just a good price so I jumped.


----------



## JL7

All I got was a few bolts and clips for $36…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I highly recommend waiting by your mailbox….
They do say….good things come to those who wait!


----------



## GaryC

No, I have another camera. 
Jeff, I have some old bolts and clips I'll send you for free. How many do you need?


----------



## JL7

You didn't get the 8 piece for $159?? Did you?


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, it's time for some sleep. For the record, I don't care what your past was. Past is past. You're good people and I am honored to know you all.

Everyone have a great night. For those going to service tomorrow, enjoy it for me too, since I'll be on duty.

Night all.


----------



## GaryC

Yup…. 159


----------



## JL7

Randy - I think Marty patented the mailbox wait…...otherwise I would….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Chris and thanks for your service. Here's to only 3 more years. I'll be training on GPS all day tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

They are $229 on Amazon now….....

I bought that set a couple years ago, think they took me for $200….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good stuff tonight guys, but gotta go to sleep.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Jeff-Thanks for posting the NPR preemie video. My wife and I just watched it and it is inspirational. We appreciate your thoughtfulness and your prayers.

All-Thanks for all the empathy, the prayers and just general lifting up. Bunch of great people here . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bill. To be honest, my job is pretty safe these days as a Signal guy. GPS training is critical these days. Not all that complicated, but can mean the difference between mission success or failure. Good luck with training.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, check your email


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, check your email


----------



## GaryC

Time for me to hit the hay. Y'all have a wonderful nite and tomorrow


----------



## JL7

Great Don…...... 

I checked my email TWICE Gary!


----------



## JL7

Night all….....

Got a rush order of badges to tend to tomorrow…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, check you email.


----------



## JL7

I thought you went to bed Bill!!

I think the "good night" thing on this thread is just a ploy to stick around and see what people say about them…...

Good night!


----------



## DIYaholic

Can you believe that Jeff guy???
I mean he is so…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I get to sleep in tomorrow….

When I do wake up….
I hope there is some coffee & donuts left!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

I am back at work again. It's my turn to ramble on.

Candy, those oak tree rings are 12-14 inches in diameter. They sold quickly for mom.

I really love the army stories.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, this is critical. The cafeteria is out of coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, they looked a lot smaller. Thanks for the info. 
GASP! That's … just … wrong! Go check the ER Monte! If they don't have any, go home. 
Don, Sharp shooting wife you got there!
G'nite!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, all. Raining and no coffee yet. I can't even steal Monte's coffee since they ran out. Guess I'll have to get moving and make some.


----------



## Doe

Gary, thanks for the very happy news about David and Eddie.

Last I heard from Bags was 85 days ago. I sent him a package 76 days ago and Canada Post said that it arrived but he hasn't responded. In the last message from him, he said that he was very busy. I'm past worrying about him, I think it's worse.


----------



## mojapitt

We have emergency numbers posted for everything here. Why don't we have emergency number for coffee?


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, that is really concerning. Just started to get to know Baggs. Hope it turns out better than it sounds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to check one last time and had to chime in. Coffee here at hotel is terrible so orange juice it is. You guys can come here and get it, there's plenty.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Back when I used to travel a lot, I took my own coffee. Most hotels or motels provide a coffee maker in the room. I could make coffee that I liked
Suppose to have severe storms here today. I'll probably sleep right thru them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point, looking at a coffee maker right now. Time to get moving and head to training. Then I gotta go straight to works and work another 36 hours. Catch y'all tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning, folks!


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, after spending some time with Eddie, I'm trying to figure out which he is. Either
1. Si's illegitimate son or
2. Mountain man's brother

You need to come to the boil and help figure it out


----------



## mojapitt

Si's children seem normal


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Monte
They do?


----------



## mojapitt

I have only seen his daughter, she reminds me of Willy's wife.


----------



## GaryC

I missed that one. Never saw her. So, you're saying Eddie is Mountain man's brother?


----------



## mojapitt

That would be my guess.


----------



## mojapitt

My lady friend in Russia is easier to understand than Eddie


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Who's job was it to restock the coffee???
I at least hope someone brought the donuts.

Thankfully, I have a few scoops of my "Green Mountain Coffee Roasters".....
NO, I ain't sharing!!! Oh OK, come on over… I'll share…. Bring donuts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, you will be happy to know that I am having a donut this morning. Of course, since I got it at the hospital, it's considered a health food.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, that just means Eddie hasn't caved to the modern idea of having everyone the same. One thing I love is seeing the differences when I get a chance to work in different parts of our country; different foods, customs, speech, etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
DIFFERENT….. you want different?
Yeah, you're on the right thread!!!


----------



## GaryC

Monte, he communicates much better in vocal than written word. 
I'm going to mark the calendar that today, Monte ate a donut!!
Health food…. that's a good one


----------



## GaryC

Randy, go visit Monte. He has healthy donuts


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops,

Lesson #1 for the day…. do NOT let your wife put Stevia (new artificial sweetener) in your coffee… YUCK!!

Bill, ya can't make good coffee with chlorinated city water. I rode Bike NY back in the day and just about keeled over and died after drinking NYC city water…. ACK!!

Speaking of not being able to understand the English language, a shipmate and I took a cab in Holy Loche Scotland, and the driver rambled on for 20 mn, not one word of which either of us could understand. They do speak English in Scotland, don't they?

Have a great day folks….


----------



## JL7

Seems that a spider has taken up residence in the water tank of the coffee maker…..oh well, looks like I'm drinking high protein Green Mountain blend today….....tastes good btw…..


----------



## GaryC

spiderman coffee


----------



## DIYaholic

If donuts are now a "health food"....
I'll need to swear off of them.
Looks like a Danish or apple turnover will need to replace donuts!!!
If it is good for you….I don't eat it!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff… are your spidy senses tingling?

Wait… don't answer :^p


----------



## mojapitt

At our age, we're glad if anything tingles


----------



## GaryC

AMEN to that


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC

For anyone interested, Amazon has power planers on at 50% off


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are on a roll this morning.

Matt, just keep in mind that NYC is not NY. We have great water up here. Unfortunately the large voting block in NYC is what makes the rest of the state so bad to deal with. Shame too, considering the beautiful mountains, fishing streams and lakes, and camping opportunities in the state.


----------



## Doe

Matt, a Scottish accent is my favorite, but och aye, it is hard to understand and they use different words - de ye ken what I mean?

Jeff, you're just not drinking enough coffee to allow creatures to move in.


----------



## mojapitt

Does spider taste like chicken?


----------



## JL7

Doe - I only do a pot a day….......I really think it's the Green Mountain coffee that's bringing in the creatures…..

Never had a problem when using my "whatever is on sale that day" coffee…....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, just wait until you get down to Eddies and get some of that Cajun coffee. That'll curl your tung

Should have said tongue. Must have oil on the brain


----------



## mojapitt

25 degrees


----------



## ssnvet

Doe… this "lad" was beyond an accent…. he may have been playing with us… heck, he may have been speaking Gallic or Welch for all I know. If it was indeed a drogue, it was a thick one…. Still laughing about it all these years later.

I remember one group of guys in the crew took the ferry over to Gourock to go pub hopping and one of the guys was wearing a green Catholic University sweatshirt. The bar tender politely pulled him aside and told him that his shirt was going to get him into serious trouble. So he took the hint and turned it inside out….. who knew?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What's all this about "pot all day"....
That is why you are seeing spiders.
That and a fixation on donuts!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff has the munchies AGAIN!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, donuts taste good and so fall into the 'if it tastes good spit it out' catagory and are therefore NOT healthy. Hospital donuts may not taste good. I don't eat hospital donuts, so can't say.
Gary, did you misplace your BrylCream?


----------



## lightcs1776

This just isn't right. All this talk of donuts and I haven't had breakfast. My wife made sweet Amish bread and I left it sitting on the counter. Sure could go for a piece since y'all are talking about food.


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just taking a break from waiting by the mailbox.

I hope Baggs is okay.

I've got some time today so going to make the Roger Clark plaque. Pictures when it's done.

Chicago water is great for making coffee. I'm having a cup now and it's delicious. I make mine pretty strong and I add half and half and sugar, so it's like drinking powerful strong coffee flavored candy.

Andy, I can't make the box joint jig because I don't have the tools. Maybe Jeff can make you one and then you just send the lumber to me. Or have Jeff deliver it to me, since he'll be there to deliver the box joint jig anyway.

Mail doesn't run on Sunday so time to do other stuff.

Later Gaters!


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-That's funny about the donut. By extension, I guess that ANY hospital food is health food.

I didn't have any trouble understanding Eddie at all, and he didn't complain about not being able to understand me. What's the problem again?

No coffee for me this AM. I broke a crown while eating caramel candy yesterday afternoon and exposed the nerve. Just room temperature liquids for me until I can see the dentist tomorrow. I suspect that my dentist sent those caramel candies to me-he does seem well versed in what candy works at removing crowns.


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Don! 
Anybody ever harvest(?) an old piano?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Many pianos have pretty wood surfaces, and most of them are veneer. There was a forum thread about harvesting wood from pianos on LJs before, but I'll have to look further than "harvest piano" in the search box.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Try this link for starters.

EDIT: Or this


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I would imagine that de-tensioning the strings….
Could be a critical step!
Although that piano looks pretty relaxed!!!


----------



## JL7

Am I talking in my sleep again?? I don't recall committing to a jig build OR to eating donuts…..and no free lumber has arrived!!


----------



## JL7

OK…..so here is the latest collection…..if your name was supposed to be there and it's not, please let me know….it seems like I may be forgetting one??

Also - I cranked out a badge for Mike (Bags) as well. I haven't heard from Mike, so if anyone thinks this is not appropriate, just say so…...

Has anyone heard from Shameless??

So - this is *LAST CALL!* Don't panic Randy, just last call for badges…..settle down…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I think adding one for Bags is a great idea. Hope he is just really busy or in a place without internet service.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Short term memory and concentration is the first thing to go.
With the onset of old age….
And non-medical use of cannabis sativa!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, I was NOT kidding! Bring your truck and trailer when you come to deliver my jig and play with the mill. I'll send you home all the lumber you can haul! I've got some logs now that I can't get on the mill by myself that will make some BIG slabs.

Monte, No one here had any trouble understanding eddie or Don! I told Carol that Phil from Duck Dynasty was coming for dinner. She wasn't disappointed in eddie!

Candy, I destructed a piano once: all veneer over lumber core and the keys weren't ivory. The veneer was too thin to sand the old finish off without going through it. Not a very productive salvage.

Matt, I can't do sugar so my wife tried that new Stevia in a pie. Gave me a monumental case of the splatters!

Don, Dental pain is the worst!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Including Bags is definitely apropos….

BTW: The name blocks look AWESOME!!!
More than likely, mine will pale in comparison….


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, there may come a day when I can take you up on an offer like that. If it does, I'd still stop by just to help with the mill.

I'll be sure to stay away from that artificial sweetener. I don't put anything in coffee, it is meant to be black.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Once again, I missed all the conversations. Not my fault. Power just came on line after 12 hr.s. 
Fresh donuts are good.
No food in a hospital room or cafeteria is close to palatable. 
Any crawly thing in a coffee water tank is grounds for a thorough cleaning or replacement. Likely, the latter.
Green Mountain coffee is awesome. Mine's all gone and the spiders left.
Patron and eddie showed up but, Bags is missing.
No box joints in Chi-town. No wood neither. The logistics make my head hurt.
Sometimes I wish I had been in the military. But, I chose the Air Force. We had our own argot, though.
Monte doesn't tingle any more and Gary get's religious over that fact. Well, maybe an "Amen" doesn't qualify.
The British Isles and North america, two continents separated by a common language. To loosely paraphrase Winnie.
53º today. 87º Tue. Crazy weather on the mesa.
Got all my holes poked and the long and shorter round things are residing in them contentedly.
Starting on the wooden six pack holder today.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, The names are great! Thanks a lot!!

Oh, add OK and NY to the box jointless and woodless ranks. The pain is nearly unbearable.


----------



## JL7

Gene - power outage on the mesa…...were you watching Fox News again?? Be honest…..


----------



## GaryC

I don't know about NY, but Ok has some "joints" for sure


----------



## bandit571

Yawn,,, Grumble, grumble…

Mountain Dews are in the van….that the wife drove to church today….NONE in the house..GRRRR!

Might have to wake up, and actually DO SOMETHING today…...maybe…

Supposed to be in the 70s today, might be too hot to work outside….

Supposed to work on the step add-ons…....yeah right, without any Moutain Dews??? Slavery it tis, pure slavery!


----------



## Gene01

As a matter of fact Jeff, I was reading this thread…..Fox News on in the background, though.
Leftist conspiracy????

Joints in OK, Gary? Maybe WA and CO, but, OK???? surely you jest.


----------



## TedW

Jeff, the name plates look fantastic.

Just lurking…. I'll stop back later.


----------



## TedW

Gene, we have both wood and box joints here. The wood is imported from places that have wood and the box joints are sold on street corners in some of the less touristy neighborhoods.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Suren if ye think a Scot talks funny, ye should be around this auld mic when he be a bit tired.

Did ye notice a change between them flatlander Scots, and them hill climberboys, now?

May have to dial up the Irish Rovers version of the Scotsman. Something about a "lad" that won a first prize?

I dinna do the coffee. If'n I did, it would be "Alf'n alf" ( Think the word Half, then drop the H)) Half coffee, and half good whisky…..

I had a Great Uncle. He was just an old Mic. He dug all the ditches for the town he lived in. Was strong enough in the back and hands, he could lift the engine block of a flathead V8 out of the car, carry over to the bench, and LIGHTLY set it down. And not be breaky so much as a drop of sweat doing it, now. His two brothers were just as strong. Grandpa Lew built up his arms doing railroad work. Spent over 50 years as a section hand/foreman. Those old hand-powered speeder cars? Yep, that was his "workout". He was alos the "runt" of the three, at 6' 2"

He had a sister, that was 6' 5". We seem to be shrinking over the years, as I'm just 5' 11".......

Chris: Family was from the Finger Lakes area, before they moved to Ohio…..in 1790s Settled here in Logan County area about 1820 or so….


----------



## Gene01

Ted, I forgot all about the HUGE box joints down in Joliet and Stateville.
Or were you talking about box*ed* joints sold on the street corners?


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, we took opposite directions. I was born in Ohio and was moved (as a kid) to these parts. I still have a good bit of family in northern Ohio.


----------



## Doe

Jeff, yes to including Mike. We have an awful moth infestation because of the sunflower seeds for the birds, they've gone through at least 100 pounds this year (the birds not the moths). Spiders I like because they eat the other bugs.

I've heard that Maine has the best water. I think it's because of the glaciers scraping through a long time ago. The opinion probably came from a bunch of people in Maine.

People going AWOL has got to stop. Appropriate approval is absolutely required.

Did you know that maple syrup is a lot better for you than cane sugar? So, by extension, a maple donut is a healthier choice.

Candy, are you going to try salvaging it? Don's links were really interesting.

Bandit, I've wanted to go to Scotland for a long time to hear the difference between Glasgow, Edinburgh, and highland accents. We were supposed to go for our 35th anniversary but that was not long after the tube bombing in London so we decided not to.


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted-are there only box joints in the seedy areas-no dovetails?


----------



## bandit571

Dovetails…no, just Pigeon tails,just don't look up thugh.

Around here, they're either a Bag Joint, or come on a metal lid…..

Back step add-on is dug out. Need to level it a bit, and back fill. Just found a spare tip holder for the drill, and a spare chuck key. Need to find the E-cord, next.

Getting too old to dig around in the dirt. was already too old for concrete work, anyway.

"Tour of Duty"? I have 13 months, and 2 days until retirement! Yippeee!


----------



## bandit571

dang, I hate dirt work…









Test fit. Had to do a bit more leveling on the left side.









Sloped a bit, to let the water slide off. It will have to settle into the dirt, for awhile. Get enough traffic over it to push it down a bit. Old step? There wasn't any, just a mighty tall first step. On the way to the front porch, saw something I haven't seen in a LONG time









Hey! That GREEN GRASS? pretty soon, I'll have to actually MOW that backyard. Ok, now the front add-on









Hey, no dirt to move around! Board was just a might warpped, but three Tapcons flattened it out. There is a gap along the back. Just in case the board might swell a bit, and any loose dirt can fall in there, too.

Well, that was THE PROJECT for today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't be enticing the grass to grow….
I've plenty to do before it does!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks good *Jeff*! You should see if Ham wants in before you wrap it up. He was a regular when Rex was here. Maybe Patron too. I don't know, it's up to you if you want to bother getting in touch with them.

*Monte*- You have a "lady friend" in Russia? Still trying to get together the postage for the mail order bride company? I lived for a while in the Baltic, and I speak some Latvian and Russian if you need some help.

*Try this on her:*

Меня зовут Монте, и я очень богат. Если вы приехали в Америку я представлю вам приземистый.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thank goodness for Google Translate.


----------



## JL7

Hey Stumpy, William did contact all the "regulars", but I will make one for Ham also…...

Ham, just speak up if you don't want it used…....

Thanks for all the comments, but the CNC gets all the credit…..


----------



## lightcs1776

The CNC can't do a thing without an operator. You did great.


----------



## DIYaholic

The CNC didn't decide to laminate the blocks….
The CNC didn't decide the contrasting wood….

Yeah, Jeff deserves some credit here!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I agree on CNC. I will always admire the hand tool people. CNC is just another time saving power tool.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I really appreciate you doing mine.


----------



## DIYaholic

My first two attempts at the "Rex Memorial" name block….
Went the way I thought they would….
Neither went as I had hoped!!! ;^(


----------



## JL7

Whoa, settle down folks!! This is about Rex…...

I sincerely ask that people just focus on the Rex thing!!

I am happy to do it and would do it for any of you as well….....hopefully not soon…...

Randy - I bet your's is cooler than all the rest…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Whoa, settle down!! This is about Rex……

I'm sincerely focused on the Rex thing!!


----------



## JL7

Pictures??


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to accomplish one positive thing today.
Well two actually….
I completed & eFiled my federal & state taxes!!!

I see a potential tool gloat in my future….
That or a new HDTV and/or auto repairs/maintenance!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
There are no pictures….
As they were tests & were pathetic!!!


----------



## GaryC

Is Super Nova 2 a good choice?


----------



## Gene01

Don't know nothin' bout no lathes but if Technatool makes it' it's gotta be good.


----------



## JL7

Really Gary….? You already have the hat trick!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, come on…. I can ask a question….


----------



## JL7

I've been thinking about one of these.. what do you think?


----------



## GaryC

I think you should get it. Everyone need a good anchor


----------



## JL7

Agree with Gene…..that's good stuff….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I think that it won't fit in your shop!!!


----------



## TedW

I'm working on my 8th drawing of the lettering. The rest were practice but I think this time is the real thing. I'm pretty sure once I get it drawn out, the carving will go quicker… I hope. Depends on how carried away I get.


----------



## CFrye

Double post!


----------



## CFrye

Don-thanks for the links! The LJ from the first link has posted desks that he made from instruments 
It's raining and storming and as much as I'd like to go get that piano, I'd better curb the wood hoarding instinct… It's hard! 
That's some fine woodworking on those steps, Bandit!
"crawly thing in a coffee water tank is grounds " I think that's what he meant by the added protein comment.
Great name plates for the Rex memorial!
Randy, it's only the 13th. What's the rush?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I was two days early, this year. I've filed as late as 11:30pm, on the 15th!!!


----------



## CFrye

Been there, done that. May do it this year…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy cow, I miss a night and I'm behind over 200 posts.

Gary wins for the word of the day: verisimilitude.

When and where is that boil anyway. If I win the lotto, I'm there.

Names look great Jeff. Thanks again.

Doughnuts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mine were filed February 1st


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got some shop time today. Decided to build the drawers for my router cabinet. 
Managed to make a total mess of them. Will start over as soon as I can.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, if I win the lotto, I'll fly your family down to the boil. Of course, I don't gamble, so it will take a miracle for me to win.

Taxes were file weeks ago. They are usually in before the end of January, if we receive all the required paperwork.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, Boil is May 16th. And the word came from Gene. I'm not that smart. I'm just and ol country ***********************************


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie is accounted for, that's good.

Baggs is probably working himself into the ground.

Don - your wife is a great shot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I presume the boil is at Eddie's, but when is it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, sorry Gary. I'm sure you're right edjumacated too….


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're having a lobster boil on May 17th in Nova Scotia, a last hurrah at my mother-in-law house.

Anyone who can't make it to Eddie's is welcome to join us.

Lobster, melted butter, homemade rolls and beer. Served in the furnace room on newspaper covered table.


----------



## bandit571

Mine was filed a while back, IRS took my refund,AND the state refund. Seems a "Hardship Loan from the 401k wasn't allowed without paying the IRS some money. Said I was too young to get it without taxes. Ok, they will wait until next season on what's left.

Played around with the two Wards planes.









This one is a #3 from the WWII era, with the hard rubber adjuster wheel. The other one









Was also made by Stanley for Wards. Basically, a #78 rebate plane. I did make a few of the rebates









You can cut across the grain with these, IF the nicker is sharp









Played with a couple others down there, trying to decide which to keep. So far, a Millers Falls #8 and the wards have made the "to keep" list. Will be selling the losers later…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - what is that last plane?


----------



## boxcarmarty

778


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the invite Sandra, but I'm pretty sure NS is farther away than the other one for me. Versimilitude that was a good word. I'll try to use it in a sentence tomorrow. Auto correct couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## mojapitt

My EX - WIFE cashed in one of my retirement accounts without my knowledge (still not sure how). I couldn't prove that I didn't benefit from it so I had to pay half the taxes. Took me 3 years.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, did you day your HEX-WIFE?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now that's nasty, Monte.

Speaking of nasty, it snowed AGAIN today and we have the heat going full tilt tonight.


----------



## bandit571

A Wards #78, made by Stanley. Almost mint when I bought off the bay. About $16 or so….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe she should play cards with Don's wife…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Monte.

Hello Marty!


----------



## bandit571

The first plane was also made by Stanley. During WWII brass was in short supply, so a hard rubber wheel was used instead of brass. Other than the WARDS MASTER QUALITY on the lever cap, it IS a full fledged Stanley #3.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty's pouting, or counting, not sure which….


----------



## mojapitt

She was special. I am still hoping she winds up in prison for her spending "issues"


----------



## mojapitt

We're happy Marty can count though.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Here is next Saturday's shopping list…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2082941&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still cramming 25 hours into 24 with this side job. Hope to be done in another week…..


----------



## bandit571

Wondered why the site went screwy, Marty showed up..

Had to post a second item to get the first one to show up. Marty did it again..

Next weekend is pay day, maybe a rust hunt in the works….


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty! Been a while since I've seen you here.

Cool planes


----------



## JL7

Marty…..You're out of the bathroom?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, give him some of your spiderman coffee


----------



## JL7

Sorry - no can do there…...


----------



## JL7

I think Gene nailed it though…..probably time for a new coffee maker….......


----------



## Gene01

It rained on the mesa!
18 seconds worth.

Marty, that auction walking distance? Some good stuff there. Was that an edge sander? Nice pile o' planes and shaves, too.

Jeff, that tool makes my Shopsmiths jealous.

Probably stay up late tonight. Watch TV and burn a bunch of lights. Gotta catch up on the wattage usage that we missed last night.


----------



## TedW

Hi Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've an early start tomorrow….
Having 150 yards of mulch delivered….
At 6:30am!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night alla yas.


----------



## DonBroussard

My wife and I visited with our shiny new granddaughter tonight. She lost a couple of ounces (which was expected). She is still breathing on her own, has good color and circulation. The monitor displayed her heart rate and blood pressure, and I noted that her BP is better than mine! Her head is the size of a baseball and her waist is 7". I am honoring my son and daughter-in-law's request not to post pics of the baby, but I do have a picture showing the baby's diaper vs a regular newborn diaper just to show the scale. BTW, no name yet-she's still Baby B to us.










Keep those prayers coming! Thanks for all the concern and thoughtfulness.


----------



## CFrye

Tee-tiny! So good to hear she is doing well, Don. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Good to hear good news about the new grand baby, Don. 
We had two storms move thru here yesterday. Total of 5" of rain. 
Coffee, anyone?


----------



## lightcs1776

Great report about your granddaughter, Bill.

Coffee is coming, then off to an early start to work. Might get back to my bar stool build tonight.

Gary, that is a whole lot of rain. Do you get flash floods in your area?


----------



## GaryC

No flash floods but it's dang sure wet


----------



## lightcs1776

Good thing. I hear they can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee please.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shuffling the kiddies out the door. One is crying because he's been disrespectful and got an earful. The other one is moody because she's lost all computer privileges for a week. Our computer is in a common area, so there's no private use for the kids. She got off the computer at 830 last night and then announced she has homework for today……

It takes energy to be this mean.


----------



## mojapitt

Just cold here. 25 degrees. Second cup of coffee already.


----------



## GaryC

I don't understand why I can see posts to this thread in my email and when I get here, they don't exist.

Did it again. They don't appear until I post something. Then they magically show up


----------



## bandit571

Blame it on Marty showing up last night.

First Mountain Dew of the morning

Windier than Pelosi outside. Someone burnbarrel must have gotten blown over, as there is a grass fire up north of town. 
Mid 70s yesterday around here, seems to be doing it's darnest to keep a "Wind Chill going on today.

Not much planned for today, no work scheduled until tomorrow night….


----------



## GaryC

I have to go out to the shop when it gets a little lighter to see if I had any leaks.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Gary, it's a conspiracy to drive us all nuts. Short trip for must of us. Sometimes, I'll post then it won't show up until much later.

*74*, For you. 









The weather doohicky on my computer is set to show both our local weather, then Tucsons'. Yesterday it reported Tucson's first. I never bothered to check the zip code identifier and thought we were going to get some 80+ weather today and tomorrow. NOT! Still forecast in the 50s. 
Son's wedding will be outdoors on Sat.. Wouldn't ya know it? Chance of thundershowers that day. 
Rehearsal is day after tomorrow. As the grooms parents, I guess we are supposed to host the rehearsal dinner. So, we're outta here Wed. morn. Back home on Monday. It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you need one of those personal helicopters to make that trip. 
The mini schnauzer just came in from outside. She is soaked. Of course, she wants to jump all over me. 
I need to go pick up some hickory and really don't want to today. Wonder what kind of excuse I can come up with….


----------



## mojapitt

It's raining is a pretty good excuse


----------



## GaryC

Would be, Monte but the rain has ended
I just need to not be so lazy


----------



## mojapitt

Government pays others to be lazy, why not you?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Sorry I've been quiet the last few days. 
I've had a rough few days. 
We have a few newer members, so let me explain. 
I have a few health issues. 
I want to live though, so I often push myself more than I should and pay dearly for it. 
It is worth it though to live a life. 
Doctors worry about my pain level. 
I figure tequila can help with the pain and worry more about quality of life.

Anyway, I'm constantly aggregated lately and not in the talkative mood. 
Well actually I can talk, but find it hard on a family friendly site without getting in trouble. 
Doctors have put me back on a weird diet. 
I'm eating crap like yogurt and bran flakes. 
This crap ain't food in my opinion.

I hope to make it to the shop this morning. 
This rain has me hurting though. 
Also I overdone it over the weekend. 
My son finally had a day off from work and I have been wanting to go with my kids and granddaughter to the zoo. 
So I done it wether I felt like it or not. 
That out me down for all of yesterday. 
It was worth it though to enjoy that with the kids. 








It's sideways (as usual from the phone) but here is me and the grand baby at the zoo. 
She got scared with all the animals and wanted grandpa.

I thought kids were the greatest thing on earth…...
And then we got grand kids.


----------



## GaryC

Not good for my integrity or my health


----------



## mojapitt

William, you being strong through your pain is wonderful lesson to your family as well as us. I don't know if being an inspiration to others helps you, but I can honestly say that you are to me.


----------



## Gene01

OK. It WAS raining. How's that for an excuse? Ya gonna make sumpin with that hickory?
Wife has me doing last minute errands today. Another quilt to mail, Get stuff for the pre-wedding party, stuff for the post wedding party, pick up a new hair cut. 
She brooks no excuses. My morning is shot. 
No helicopters for this aviophobiac.


----------



## GaryC

Going to make a pie safe. I promised one about a year ago so, time to keep the promise


----------



## bandit571

Photo shoots today, using the new tripod for the camera. Have a few planes to place on Fee-Bay.

That way, Paypal gets some cash, and i can buy another plane…....

65 and a sprinkle or two. Gusts are up to 50 mph. Supposed to drop down to the teens tonight, and maybe a high of 27 dgrees tomorrow. This is Spring???

Mom is heading up to Lima, Oh tomorrow. Having a blockage seen to. She's 83


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Hope everything turns out well for your mom.

Gary, Just curious. Why hickory? How is it to work with? Isn't it brittle? Pretty wood, though.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I really like the looks. You do have to keep all blades SHARP. Other than that, it's ok to work with. I'm thinking of milling some beadboard for the pie safe. Haven't decided yet. Going to put a few personal touches in this one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*NEED SOME HELP!*

We're doing some major website updates, including an entirely new page design that is supposed to make the site feel like an online woodworking magazine… only better. Besides a new look, we also added facebook comment sections, a search feature and a lot more articles. I know there are some bugs (like the facebook comments misaligning on the pages) and we're working on that. But I need you guys to go to the site, look around a little, and tell me what you think, what you would like to see different, and how fast or slow it is running compared to other sites you go to. (The tool review and plans sections aren't updated yet, so skip those.)

Here's the link. Thanks so much!


----------



## JL7

Don - great to hear about your granddaughter!!

Gene - hoping the weatherman is wrong! Which is a pretty fair bet. Sounds like a big week….enjoy it!

Gary….It is Marty's fault that those posts go missing….also when 2 people post around the same time they get stuck…...it's been doing that for years….especially when the posts are flying…...

You doing the punched tin for the pie safe?? That's somewhere on my to do list…..

Sounds pretty soggy in Texas…..it's snowing south of me and they're saying snow and cold the rest of the week.

William…...sorry you have to pay for taking the kids to the zoo…..that's a great thing….hope you're feeling better soon..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, my oldest child is six, no grand kids here yet. I think you meant to say Don and I'm sure Don knew that too if he's read this. Don, great news. We found a premi diaper the other day at our house and it was tiny. She is probably in a smaller one than that. Can't get those at stores.

Gary, it's just the site. I'll post something. The pulse page will say that I made the most recent post, but when I come here, it's not here.

Gary, I've always wanted to make a pie safe, but my wife doesn't want one, so no pie safe.

Sandra, with my kids, it's all about withholding the iPad. No iPad for you, one year!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, it can't be any slower than this site.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. I like the look of the new home page…. but I can't see the comment boxes you referred to. It may be because FB is blocked here.

74… I know exactly where you're at with the "respect" and "computer" thing…..it is a constant battle in our home too. There are some things that we'll let slide, but the foundation for it all is the 5th commandment "honor your parents". Can't build very high on a broken foundation. Keep fighting the good fight.

Bill…. Happy to hear the good news about Baby B. Will continue to lift her up in prayer.

William… Sucks about the pain thing. Hope you are able to bounce back soon.

Have a great day folks


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy,
The mag looks real good. Everything I clicked on worked smooth and quick.

This is really weird. I was on here really early and came back a few times and William's post wasn't there. It didn't show up until now, along with several others. Odd.

Just wanted to say that even with your pain issues, William, you sure do get a lot done, and fast, too. Most people would just curl up in a ball and whine. You push ahead, through the pain.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Glad to hear the positive grandbaby news!

William, That grandbaby looks like she sure likes you! My youngest (1 1/2) is still scared of me, but getting better. She took up with Don instantly when he was here! Hurt my feelings!

40 degrees, 40 MPH North wind, and drizzle here. But the tornados were well West of us.

Stumpy, I checked out the new look and like it! Seemed fast to me and the format is very user friendly for us 'puter challenged types. I'm not smart enough to recommend any changes. Carry on.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, no I'm not doing the punching. I'll buy it already punched. I tried that once….not for me

Dang if it isn't raining again. I may have to build Marty's boat

It's going to be a good day when the rain ends…


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, yeah, that was for Don's granddaughter. And now it's too late to edit. I don't even have an excuse this morning, like too many adult beverages. I keep those fairly limited, so it wouldn't really be valid, but hey, at least it would be something.

William, beautiful granddaughter. Glad your able to push through and spend time with family.

Bandit, your mom could be seeing the same docs as my grandparents see. Trips to Lima are too common. Good medical care though.

Matt, well said, regarding the need for a solid foundation. And even if the kids go their own way, it gives them an anchor they can return to.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, definitely a difference between abuse and discipline. Youngsters need to understand that there is a penalty for doing wrong. We learned it. Gotta be done.


----------



## bandit571

This old fart went through the Lima "ringer" almost three years ago ( July 3) and wound up with a quad bypass. Got back to work the following september. Man, it itches when all that hair starts to grow back…

Hopefully it will be just a stent. They will be going up and check things out first.

Three little used hand planes are now listed on Fee-bay. Debating on a Great Neck 9-1/2 block plane. Made by stanley. Already have a Cordovan Stanley 9-1/2 in the tool chest. They are about the same, one a brownish-maroon, the other is a black & silver colour. We'll see how things go…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries Chris. Matt just did the same thing, I think.


----------



## TedW

*Stumpy*, the site looks great but I do have to say it's a bit heavy on the graphics. I have a super-duper fast internet connection so it doesn't effect me, but those with a slow connection are going to experience some waiting as the page loads… at least during the first visit as their browser caches the files.

I noticed the fancy plywood background is not a seamless pattern. I would either make it seamless or have it not scroll with the rest of the page. Some pages appear they do have a repeating background.

The Tips and Tricks page (http://www.stumpynubs.com/tips---tricks.html) has a large space and double footer. You may want to look into that.


----------



## GaryC

Storming again. No more rain, yet. Got a boarder collie hugging my leg. Anyone got pizza?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that what calms your dog down or are you just hungry?


----------



## GaryC

Nothing calms her down as long as there is thunder. But, sure…I'll use her as an excuse if it gets me some pizza


----------



## mojapitt

But Gary, did you get out of going for the wood?


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy…I like it. I had no problems moving around. I'll play with it some more but, so far it's good to me


----------



## GaryC

Monte, yes.. Thanks…. there's a bright side


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm pizza. Wife is out of town and that sounds like a good idea for dinner.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. apparently you're Don today…. yikes… having problems keeping up.

Played with the mill last night and did some test routs for the Union Jack…. nothing worth keeping, but the mill is running the programs fine. Just need to change router bits and tweek the program. Hope to have something to show for the effort soon.


----------



## TedW

*Gary*, I have pizza. Thanks for asking!


----------



## GaryC

%&^@#*&%^$#!%$


----------



## TedW

Well, it's a cheap frozen pizza still in the freezer for I don't remember how long. Trust me, you're not missing anything


----------



## GaryC

Oh man, that ain't pizza. That's just stuff…


----------



## firefighterontheside

No problem. I'll be Don if it helps. That OK Don?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody have a fridge in their shop. If so what do you keep in it. This is just a small dorm fridge that I have. Not sure if it's worth the electricity to keep it plugged in. I can just walk inside, but…Icould keep Ski in there and water. Any other suggestions?


----------



## GaryC

Well, the funeral is scheduled for Wed morn. We'll be seeing folks we haven't seen in years …. since the last funeral. Weird how that works


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Gary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for peace for the family, Gary.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Most days it's great to be me, so go on ahead. Can you sign my tax return (not a refund)?

Gary-Sorry to hear about the death in the family. We're all part of the circle of life (been watching "Lion King" a lot lately).


----------



## mojapitt

Condolences to the family. Hope you have a good day with the family.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Bill, Chris
Family was well ready. She was 93 yrs old. Wonderful lady. She was Melissa's great aunt but, just like blood family to me. Loved to listen to her tell old stories. I admired her a lot. She was ready to go
'


----------



## mojapitt

Off work. Gotta go deliver the shelves I posted yesterday and start building more.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-The new pages loaded up fine for me, and they seem just as fast as others I've visited. It does have the look and feel of a magazine, so I think you and your web people succeeded there. There are a few typos that you'll want to fix. I'm kind of a proofreader, so if you want, I can go through the site and point out the typos and send them to you. I wouldn't want to post them here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Don #1 I've already signed my tax return, not a refund.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Sorry for your loss. She sounds like a great lady.

Glad to hear the good news about little baby B, Don.

Bill, no fridge in the shop. Got a 21 CF one in the room adjacent. Always empty, though. Only use it for beer and inconsequential stuff like food, when we have a houseful of company. The rest of the time, it's unplugged.

Got me a new haircut. It got good reviews from the wife. Stopped by the ranch store and bought a farrier's rasp. Man, those things are big. The teeth on both sides go all the way to the edge. They had some that didn't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I had a great aunt Mary, who referred to herself as aunt Mary the great. She was a really neat lady who took on my wife just as if she were blood relative like me. She was always very interested in my idea of a log cabin and was the difference in me being able to build it. She loaned us the money to be able to make the down payment. We paid her back a little at a time, but she didn't care as long as we painted one room yellow for her. It's still yellow. It's great to have people like that.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, don't let that dang thing slip. It will take the skin off in a real hurry
Bill, yeah. I really enjoy those special people. Love to listen to them talk. Love to listen to the wisdom. It's remarkable how they can put everyone at ease so quickly. She wasn't blood to me but, I'll miss her

BTW, Gene…why the NEW haircut. What was wrong with the old one? Out of style?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good idea Gene. I could use a little bit of overflow for the house fridge. Considered putting eggs in there to save some room in the house. My chickens give me about 2 dozen a week. I'll think of some other things that I could keep out there.


----------



## superdav721

Gary prayers to you and yours.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I spoke personally with Superdave a little while ago and, despite what some official reports suggest,
No,
He did NOT 
Cut three fingers off while trying to do a 3D carving of Mona Lisa's bosom with a lawn mower blade.


----------



## GaryC

Took all the fun right out of the gossip ring


----------



## Gene01

Naw, Gary. It just wore out. I'm hard on 'em.


----------



## GaryC

*I just don't know what to say*


----------



## TedW

Weird thing… every time I stop my the forum, whatever I typed as my previous post is still typed in the typing box. I have to delete it to type up the new post.

What happened to SuperDave?

I'm now chiseling out the Roger Smith plate. I probably won't stop back till it's done and in the mail.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that picture could keep you sleepless for days.

Although it's not that uncommon at the motorcycle rally.


----------



## TedW

Thanks a lot, Gary… now how am I supposed to get that image out of my mind?


----------



## GaryC

Who the heck is Roger* Smith*??


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for your loss Gary…. condolences to the family and prayers for an inspirational funeral/memorial service. I don't know why, but the last couple of funerals I went to were incredibly uplifting. To me, there's nothing sad about people who've lived a long and fruitful life, hanging up a worn out body and going home.

That Dave…. and I thought he was over his obsession with Mona Lisa and her wry little smile :^p And you guys know Rex would've had a field day with this one :^o

Adios Amigos… it's QT


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave is on the injured list? Deets please.

Gary - sorry for the loss. It sounds like she was a character.

I agree Ted - so wrong in so many ways…


----------



## TedW

Just seeing if anybody is paying attention. *Clark*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Honey mustard pecan salmon for supper. And I"m not cooking it. Yay!


----------



## CFrye

Gary, praying for the family. 
William, Glad you could enjoy time with the family inspite of the pain.
Bill we have a freezer in the shop that holds house overflow. Also keep a jug of tea half full in there. Bring the frozen jug out, pour unchilled tea in it and keeps us in iced tea in the summer months without diluting it. Just started keeping mini pizzas in it to put in the toaster oven if we get hungry and don't want to go in the house.
Stumpy, site looks and works great!
Gary, is that your latest selfie?
Sounds good, Sandra. What time is supper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope Ted comes back before he finishes the Roger Smith carving. Does anyone have his number?

Gary, WTH!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good. I have no idea what I'm having, I just know I'm not cooking it. Good one Ted.


----------



## TedW

Sorry about that… I've been cooped up a while and I'm doing this with all the wrong tools. Had to sand off and redraw the lettering 8 times before it looked right. I don't have a printer so I had to improvise…










And now I'm working with chisels which, like me, ain't the sharpest tools in the shed.

But it's looking good… I won't let you guys down.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, not uplifting to you?
Candy, no. I've got lots of smart remarks but, can't post them. Might get caught

*BTW*

I knew they would eventually release the ingredients in Viagra! 
• Vitamin E 3% 
• Aspirin 2% 
• Ibuprofen 2% 
• Vitamin C 1% 
• Spray Starch 5% 
• Fix-A-Flat 87%


----------



## CFrye

Chisels and computer screen…not a good combo, Ted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good idea too, Candy. My problem is that I get dehydrated during the day when I'm working out there because I won't stop to go get something to drink. My wife comes home and sees my sunken eyes and says, you didn't drink anything did you?


----------



## TedW

Candy, I glued some cherry veneer to the screen before I started chiseling.


----------



## bandit571

Three planes to fee-bay this morning

Two still there

one on the way to the buyer…...sheesh, almost had time to wrap the dang thing.

On the fishnet thing…....OK, maybe it is a new stylye of Maternity Clothes???

She (


> ) does look about ready to have a litter


?


----------



## CFrye

Bill, we have these reusable bottles, too. Similar to this pic:









Made by Aladdin. We got ours at Walmart for half of what Amazon wants for them. Cap keeps sawdust and bugs out and the whole top twists off for putting ice in or cleaning.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I have a dorm fridge in my shop too. I only keep water and Gatorade in there. Okay maybe there are a couple of longnecks in there-that's for when Stumpy says to grab a cold one 'cause I deserve it.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the fast sell, Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another good idea Candy. I'm not one to buy bottled water.


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by HELLO!!!

91 posts to go get caught up on….
Bunch of blabber mouths!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, that was not uplifting spiritually or any other way.

Don, that settles it. I'm plugging in my fridge. I'm putting water, soda, eggs, etc in there.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I agree. I was in disbelief when I first saw it. Wonder if they paid for that picture.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have been using my stumpy jig today and it has occurrd to me. 
I like cranking the gears on my original stumpy jig. 
Some of us are gear heads an enjoy those sort of things. 
So here is what I propose to stumps.

Get your Twinkie eating butt on a plane and bring your newfangled jig to the Louisiana boil. 
We'll have ourselves a good old fashioned box joint duel to the death at high noon.


----------



## GaryC

I'm for that. I make a GREAT spectator
And bring a set of plans for the WS3000 stand. I can't get it to go thru online


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry for your loss but it appears she had a long and productive life that touched a lot of folks. Now about that pic you posted….....I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## Gene01

Was in Wallyworld earlier today. Fishnet fatty must have showed up later.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where do I start…..

Gary,
Sorry for your loss….
Sounds like she was a great person, with tons of character.

What ever possessed you to post pictures of my sister???

*74*,
Keep up the great job with the kids.
Parenting, the toughest job….
You have to love!!!

William,
Keep pushin' on….

A duel you say….
May need an impartial panel of judges….
Just to keep Stumpy (almost)honest!!!

Everyone else, get to work or something!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Temps hit 80° today….
Winds were strong…20+mph!!!

We put down 20 yards of mulch today….
I was the official wheelbarrow filler-upperer….
Must have shoveled 15 of the 20 yards!!!
For some reason, my arms, back and, legs are tired.
Who'd a thunk it!!!

Tomorrow will be a washout. Rain all day with temps in the low 30's, then slush is slated to fall from the sky at night. Good thing, as I could use the break. Will still have a few projects to do tomorrow, but no heavy lifting!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Garry that will be tattooed on my brain forever.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It went from the finger print side all the way through to next to the fingernail.


----------



## GaryC

William, Dave, et al….. weather person says y'all are getting floods and maybe tornados Hope you stay safe


----------



## superdav721

I got my thumb out trying to hitch a ride right now


----------



## Momcanfixit

Owie….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was it a nail?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

See? Here's the drawers for one side of my bench. 








The original stumpy jig makes quick and accurate work of box joint if you aren't too lazy to crank the handle. 
Of course some people have loaded up on so many cold ones and cheese doodles that cranking a handle may be hard for them.

.

I'm just giving stumpy a hard time folks. 
I did want to point out though that the original stumpy box joint machine still works great, and I have put a lot of miles on ot since building it. 
So study the features of each. 
They seem to both be well thought out designs. 
I haven't built the new one, but I have built several of stumpy's designs and can attest to the fact that his plans are worth the money. 
Anyway, study the features of each and decide which you like best. 
I'm sure you won't hurt stumpy's feelings if you order the original design instead.

By the way,
GARY
What problem are you having getting them online?
Have you contacted stumpy about it?
I had issues downloading one of his plans once and he helped me resolve the issue.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## GaryC

William, I got it figured out


----------



## superdav721

I drove a piece of sheet metal through it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Double owie.


----------



## GaryC

David just blogged with a picture of Eddie


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumps,
I'll need to check out the new site later.

Headed over to help "The Chef" pull equipment, for a catering event.
No rest for the wicked, or me either!!!

TTFN….


----------



## CFrye

Owchie! Dave! Has the numbing stuff worn off yet? 
Has any body seen my keys?! 
Hi, Sandra!


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Dave, That looks painful! Sheet metal? I assumed you stabbed yourself with a chisel.

Later, I'm off to check on Dave and eddie's great adventure.


----------



## TedW

Ouchie Wowie! Did you have to pull it out with pliers or just push it the rest of the way through?


----------



## CFrye

Ggrrrr. Went to look for keys in the shop. They aren't there. Ran some laminated boards through the planer. Last couple of passes boards came out with raised lines from beginning to end. Knives getting misaligned? Need to look up the owners manual on line if home Internet will come back up. 
Sandra how was the salmon?


----------



## TedW

Candy, I hope the lines are not caused by your lost keys…

I hate to say it but I think that raised line would be caused by the blades getting nicked, for instance if they hit a nail.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here looking at two drawer fronts on this computer desk. Both have those raised lines. Means there is a nick in the knives. That's all. Shift on blade to the right as far as you can, the other one to the left. Nicks will get canceled out. Then plan on getting new blades next time out.

Be spending the evening, giving out all kinds of advice on old planes, like I was a "Guru" or something…....

Might have to change the handle from bandit….to. The Plane professor? Nah, it would never happen….


----------



## ssnvet

Here's my second attempt at the Union Jack.

I'm not crazy about the perimeter, and am thinking of cutting it off.

Honest feedback requested.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, definitely nicks on the knives.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh where, oh where has my little post gone?

Oh where, oh where could it be?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - the salmon was fabulous. Thumbs up around the table. It's been deemed a 'make again'. 
High praise for this crew. My husband has become a pretty good cook lately.

Nick on the knives - had the same issue myself - what do you have for a planer. If you decide to flip the knives BEWARE of the bolts of doom.

Ted - The actual flag has the stripes going to the edge of the image. I agree that you might want to cut the perimeter. Looks good otherwise. Not an easy pattern, to say the least.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sound the alarm, sound the alarm!!!

Candy - you've been 'outed'! I went on your home page to see what kind of planer you had and not ONE picture of your workshop. I think you're in contravention of the Code of Stumpy.


----------



## TedW

Thanks Sandra, I'll be sure to tell Matt


----------



## ssnvet

No shop tour on my page either Miss 74.

I'm waiting until it's done….. Which may take about 20 years.

I'm moving at Randy speed.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well crap. I'm just sticking my foot waaay in my mouth tonight


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm quite good at it actually. It's a skill I've practised over the years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Et tu, Ted? Et tu??

No shop photos either? The horror.


----------



## TedW

Matt, it looks good. I agree about the perimeters. I would also sharpen the inside corners of the lines, where the router bit won't reach.


----------



## superdav721

No stitches or numb meds Candy.
Probably would have to 5 or six.
Andy I can see the chisels its the unseen stuff that gets me.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the only pictures I have posted of my shop was when it burned down. Not totally indicative of what it normally looks like.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… So this is what my 13 year old daughter did for her first ink project in art class…... done with a quill and brushes…. She looked like an ink jet printer putting down one dot at a time with the quill. I'll bet she has 20 hours into this one….










It's a nearby historical home, turned museum. Circa 1700


----------



## Momcanfixit

I get a kick out of shop photos - it's like seeing what other people have in their grocery carts….

Nosey I guess.


----------



## GaryC

That is fantastic.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - that is amazing. As in talented-amazing, not the I have to say it because she's your kid amazing.

Wow


----------



## TedW

Welcome to the club, Sandra… The reason I take such joy in calling other people's slips and oopsies is to cover up all of my own.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's fantastic work


----------



## ssnvet

Ted…. I agree that would look a lot better. But I'm 99% sure I'd botch it if I tried.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like an illustration from some of the Nurse Matilda books.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm in good company then, Ted.

Nighty night for me


----------



## TedW

Sandra, my shop tour would be more like the little shop of horrors. Maybe when I get it cleaned up… and get some actual woodworking tools!


----------



## TedW

Matt, that's awesome! Looks like you have a budding young artist there.


----------



## bandit571

And you all have seen the Dungeon Shop. Even the dollar tour don't take all that long…

All this giving out plane advice is giving me a headache. Trying to teach others about handplanes…....sheesh…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I second the nicks in blades and sliding them side to side so the nicks don't line up is a good fix if they're not too bad. Not sure what planer you have but I get my disposable blades resharpened in Tulsa.

Matt, I vote to cut the edges off. Your daughter has big time talent!


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, It's a Delta 12" lunch box planer. No nails have been run through it. I was planing Poplar and walnut laminations. The poplar did have some knots. ??? I remember your ordeal with your planer. I hope I don't go there! Contra-what? I keep thinking I'll get pictures and post them…then HWBMT buys something else. And the whole thing needs rearranged! I got it rough, I know! :-b My goal is to post pics when the dust collector gets hooked up-hows that?
Matt, the flag looks good. Agree to trim the edges will improve it. Your daughter's ink print is beautiful! 
Dave did you get antibiotics? Or did you just pull out the piece of metal yourself, and bind it up with duct tape? That'd be my hubby's treatment of choice, if I let him.
Bandit, you can teach me about handplanes. I'll even provide the Tylenol!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, flag logos great. I agree with the comments; less border will give more definition.

As far as Candy's lack of shop pics, she's cool … pics will get there eventually. I appreciate a great attitude, so I think she should get a second chance at getting the pics up.

William, the name plate was mailed today. Thanks for the conversation yesterday, even more so knowing you had a rough weekend.

Matt, I love the ink project by your daughter. Please let her know it is absolutely top notch. I would take a traditional home over anything modern any day of the week. She did fantastic. You must be a proud papa.


----------



## superdav721

U nailed it Candy.
I had a few pills I took.
Matt edges off and where did your daughter get the talent from?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been busy tonight training new recruits. Lots of mistaken identity lately.
Matt, that's great art. I can't do at 40 what she can do at 13. The Union Jack looks good. Are you gonna color it somehow?
Candy, did you find your keys? I posted my shop pictures originally when it was a mess, so don't be afraid. Actually my current shop pictures were of the mess. Maybe I should update those.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
You could have done your own stitches….
Either with leather or with you fancy sewing machine!!!

Matt,
Your(?) daughter's piece looks fantastic!!!
I agree with all the other comments, regarding the Union Jack.

Candy,
You may want to get some "before" shop pictures up ASAP!
You don't want *74* to get mad….
She has a temper & a gun!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

In a local online auction I bought a 50" bessey clamp for $23. I'm pretty happy about that. It's my first bessey clamp. I'll pick it up tomorrow or the next day. Also bought a post hole digger for $9 and an old shop vac for $6 from which I really wanted the 2" hose. To buy a new hose is at least $20 at the store.


----------



## CFrye

Found 'em!
Randy, I THINK I'm out of range for Sandra, maybe. What kind of gun does she have?
Andy, where in Tulsa do you get your blades sharpened?


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats on the clamp Bill. I saw those at a woodcraft store. They look rock solid.

Candy, glad you found your keys. The correct question, however, is not what type of gun Sandra has but how good of a shot she is. A well placed round is effective. The biggest round out there is harmless if one can't shoot straight. Either way, I have a feeling you and Sandra would get along so well she would let you slide on the shop pics - grin. 
.
Dave, hope the hand is doing OK. You'll need it to use those planes.

Past time for some sleep. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Not quite sure what time I need to awake, for work tomorrow (today, actually)....
That doesn't matter though, as I'm exhausted!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

William, Dorothy is quite a cutie!

Gary, how do you make a pie safe? Keep it away from <<insert name="true">>

Bandit, I hope your mother gets well soon.

Stumpy, great site. It's million times faster than the old one (maybe not a million but it's seems like it). The navigation seems easier although it's pretty much the same as the old just in a different direction. The previous episodes should be newest first, I think people would want see the latest most often. I'd like to see a what's new section; I get notifications but don't always check right away so I forget. The search function will be handy; is there room for it on every page? Most of the time I'll go into a site to look for something, but sometimes I'll think of something while I'm there and want to come back (just a thought, maybe not a good one). I don't like the squished pictures; sometimes you're scrawny looking and sometimes downright portly. Stream of consciousness done and besides, you asked.

Bill, the pulse page is handy to see if a post went through. Either that or go get a coffee.

Gary, the dog expects you to be an umbrella for when it does rain; he's no dummy. We had two border collies who loved to catch the rain and snow, to the amusement of the neighbors. The other one just was shaking in his boots in a storm; the safest place for him to be was in Gerry's armpit so neither of them got much sleep during storms at night.

Gary, I'm sorry for your loss but it's good she didn't linger too long.

Gary, that picture is just eeeeew! Take it back.

Matt, I think that cutting off the perimeter is good. Your daughter's picture is well composed and nicely balanced. Well done!

Sandra, for the last few weeks I've spent most of my shop time tidying and organising, thanks to you (not sure if that's good or bad). I've made blocks to store my router bits, French cleat hangers for the Excalibur miter gauge and the Foredom. Our shop looks pretty sterile because I'm a put in rather than a put on sort of person (does that make any sense? I thought not). I wish it looked like Dave's which seems so snug and cozy looking. I'm not sure when I should take pictures (no video), there's so much more to do.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. It's going to take a lot of coffee today.

Stumpy, I'll try to get to the site today.


----------



## mojapitt

22 degrees here this morning.


----------



## GaryC

37 degrees here Monte. Guess I should be proud.
Woke up last night, or this morning and went outside and looked at the Blood Moon. Short lived thrill. Went back to bed. 
DOE…had your coffee this morning, I see


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Gary, every morning I wake up I am happy. I just adjust to the day from there.


----------



## superdav721

48 here
close that winter door!


----------



## mojapitt

Like the new picture Gary


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte. Thought I'd show the best part, my other half


----------



## lightcs1776

63 and rain here. Glad it is finally warming up.

I agree with Monte. Gary's new profile pic looks good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning,
A lite rain is falling….
A heavy waterfall is forecasted….
Mo landscaping today, just maintenance/repairs are planned.
Good thing, this body needs the break.

Where's my coffee?


----------



## superdav721

I got it!


----------



## JL7

Morning…....

What you got Dave? Sorry to hear about the finger ….. Ouch!

Matt, agree with others on the Union Jack, and your daughters art piece is really amazing…..wow.

Candy, your name plates have been completed, and David (Patron) will be done today. I've talked to William, and we have a few more days to carve these.

William, did you hear from Eddie? With his world tour going on, did he have time to do his name?

18 and sunny here…....been working outside, and it's a little chilly…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee please. Quick hello from my iPhone.

Full dispensation given on shop photos. On further reflection, the Act has been amended to account for individual neuroses, including writer's.

Doe, I do get the 'put in' comment. You like things in containers, particularly boxes if I'm not mistaken.

Candy- I think there could be some serious story swapping if it weren't for the whole 'it's in writing forever' thing.

Gary- you clean up pretty good.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I hope you're taking medicine for it..
Jeff…good to see you. Thought you went AWOL
Sandra, it's amazing what Melissa can do with a garden hose and scrub brush


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, I am a pretty good shot, only because I had no bad habits to break. So Heaven help any paper target torsos who mess with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If you have my coffee, can you please "overnight" it to me!!!

First work task is completed….
I just had to create an "employee sign in" sheet, in MS Excel. Pretty simple….
Now it is time to venture out and fix a wheelbarrow.
I should probably put clothes on for that one!!!


----------



## JL7

Ummm….Randy…..you've been shipping your coffee all over the country…remember?

Gary - just got some life stuff going on…...still here!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies….

Wrt. my daughter's artistic talent, I'm guessing it comes from my wife's mother (who's father was a professional artist) since my wife and I are both as left brained as you can get (engineer and a math major :^o)

Re. the Union Jack… Looks like the border is getting the boot. I may cut it again out of hard wood tonight, as the pine was a little stringy and tore out in some places. The problem with my mill is that the max spindle speed is 2,000 rpm (where most routers turn in the range of 18,000 to 20,000). Clean up with chisels took about as much time as running the program.

Time to make the donuts…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I can't remember/think without my morning coffee!

Don't ya just hate it when "life" gets in the way of living!!
Hope it's nothing toooo serious!!!

Dave,
Don't you have some sort of "beeswax, turp and spit" concoction….
That would heal your wound???


----------



## GaryC

Donuts?


> Did I hear, Donuts


?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm…..d o n u t s. . . .

Off to earn a paycheck (that's P-aye-cheque, for the Non-English speaking)!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I'll take a donut. Weigh in was last Saturday so I can indulge in one now.

Sandra, let's hope the only thing either of us ever have to shoot at are paper targets.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I have yet to talk to eddie.
He has resurfaced on the planet earth. 
I just haven't talked to him. 
If he can't do it in time though I will do his.

I originally typed Matt. 
I'm working on several things at once. 
My apologies. 
It is corrected now.


----------



## GaryC

William, Eddie is suppose to be on his way home. He should be in an area where his phone will work now. It wouldn't work while he was at Davids.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Am I too late for coffee? Naw, William's always got a pot on.

Great looking Union Jack, Matt. Good decision on the edges. Your daughter has some game! That's a wonderful piece of work. Please share with us any comments from her teacher.

Dave, Ouch! Hope there's some neosporin(sp?) under the duct tape. Tetanus shot up to date?

Wife's Dr. called after her MRI on the toe. Now he wants a consultation to discuss the options, even though he's 99% sure it's a nerve tumor. Exasperating!

Found Patron's blog. Looks like he and eddie got some work done and had a great visit. I can't wait for the Bawcomville Boil.

Last day in the shop for me for 5-6 days. Heading for Tucson for son's wedding. I'm glad his brother is already married!

27º this morning on the mesa. Headed for 70º. MAYBE spring has sprung…...here.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, sometimes I really envy you for where you live. Not the cold crap but, the dry weather. Low humidity. I always feel better in those areas. When I used to travel so much, anytime I got west of Ft Worth, I felt great. But, all the grandkids are here and a brother that I have to take care of. But, I can dream


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Mmmmmm… twinkies… I still like the first one too, don't get me wrong. Actually, sayind I don;t like the crank in the video is mostly code for "people don't like the crank". A lot of people have built it, but a lot have also passed on it because the crank and fancy gears look complicated and they are afraid to try to build it. The new one is designed to look less complicated, and be easier to build. But I think if we put the two up against each other, it would be a draw. I still plan on using the old one as much as the new one.

*Thanks for the comments on the site, folks!* I will look into applying your suggestions. And if *Don *wants to send me a typo list, I would be very happy to get it. You need only look at the pages in the new style. The old style pages are still going to be updated.

Funny, I put two video cameras that we haven't been using on Ebay last night. Both were "buy it now" prices, and both were priced at the top end of what they sell for. One was priced $100 above what it sells for new in the store (although I was including over a hundred dollars in accessories with it). Both were on 7 day listings and BOTH sold within minutes of posting! And they were paid for right away too! That is unheard of, because there were a lot of others on there, many for better prices. I have had an ebay business for years, made thousands of sales, and I normally have a knack for writing good listings. But even this was a shock to me! I suppose it is further proof of my long held ebay theory… SELL WITH FIXED PRICE on most items. People pay more for a "buy it now"... *Try it out if you sell on ebay!*


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm one that would rather use a "buy now" price. If I need it and I feel the price is fair, I'm not about to go into a bidding war to get an item. I've seen too many items end up going over what it would cost new.


----------



## mojapitt

I find the whole bidding thing a hassle. If I want it I always hit the buy now button.


----------



## GaryC

*JEFF ! ! *
Just got some toys. A set of Stanley Sweetheart chisels, a new camera so I can quit using the iphone and the box book..


----------



## 7Footer

Happy Birthday Stumpy!


----------



## Gene01

Gary, It's for sure dry here. Luckily, I have no health issues related to humidity, but I still enjoy the lack of it. I almost suffocate anywhere east of the Rockies in the summer. 
My parents had a home in rural IL. Air conditioned. Went back for a visit in early July. First morning there, I needed to go outside for something. Opened the door to the garage from the house and stepped into the garage. The wet heat in there hit me like a water wall. Before I got to the man door, I was wringing wet. 
There are a host of reasons we moved to AZ and climate was among the top 5.

Buy Now. Same here.


----------



## mojapitt

It's Sumpy's birthday?


----------



## bandit571

Woke up to SNOW on the ground. Hppened to see a few Robins the other day…...yep, LIAR BIRDS

work the next two nights, yuck…


----------



## GaryC

Well, if it's true….Happy Birthday, Stumpy

Gene, you know where you're going to be in May…it doesn't get much worse


----------



## superdav721

stumpys Birthday kewl
I got randys coffee.
cant type with this thumb


----------



## Gene01

I know Gary. It could be June, July or August, though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Birthday Stumpy. Guess that cat's out of the bag.

Mid sixties this morning and they are calling for up to 4" of snow tonight. Crazy.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning/afternoon!
Happy birthday Stumpy! If it's your birthday, how come Gary got the toys?
Glad I'm not a paper target!
Later!


----------



## GaryC

Because I'm spoiled and I wanted them


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't even begin to comment on everything I've missed since last night. Happy birthday. The stuff I bought at auction was from a shopping mall that is being torn down. It was a part of my growing up. A friend of mine heard about it and thought it was cool too. I spent $38. He spent $350 on nostalgia. I wanted tools.

Time to go put an end to the clean shop.

Happy day everyone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, Doe. Thanks for the suggestion. I do look there. It knows I posted a comment, but the actual thread doesn't.


----------



## TedW

Lunch break… just lurking… no time to post… gotta go…

Happy Birthday Stumpy


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. better spoiled than a spoiled sport :^p

His most royal blue collar woodworker Sir Stumps-a-lot doth hath a royal holiday? And it wasn't printed on all calendars of the domain? For shame … Let's blame it on Dave…. Off with his thumb! !:^p


----------



## GaryC

These things have a nice leather pouch. That's cool. Now I have to get the WS 3000 set up.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Stumpy. 
Nice looking Iron, Gary.


----------



## JL7

Nice scores Gary and Bill…....

Happy Birthday Stumpy!

Gary - Let know how you do in keeping the handles on those sweethearts. I've heard that hairspray works. I need to try that, cause they fall off a lot!!

I got 8 new screws today, just saying…..

The shop smells and sounds like a machine shop today (the sound of aluminum chips crunching under foot) and cutting oil fills the air…...

Custom made caster adapters…










I know…...not as cool as new clamps and chisels…....

Gary - let us know what you think of the new book, they just had that on sale at Tauton….right??


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Sir Stumpiness!
Ya old coot!

Been cleaning up a block plane, getting it shined up for fee-bay









"under the hood" this was a Stanley 9-1/2 adjustable mouth block plane. But, cast up front on the toe is GREAT NECK , HMMMM??









Got this little gem last fall, at the Tractor Fest, for about $5, or so. Might have it about refurbbed back to new status, now. Will try to post it on Fee-Bay later today.









Might sell???


----------



## superdav721

Gary you suck!
I been eyeballin that set.


----------



## ssnvet

I wonder if the handles on the Sweet Heart chisels don't bottom out in the sockets. If so, cutting 1/8" off of the ends might solve the problem. The idea is to have mating tapers (down Randy, down) and they should tap in tight a bugger in your nose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, you've sure been getting some nice tools. I'm ready to see a pie safe.

Thanks Jeff. I'm excited to have my first fancy clamp.

Bandit,you sure do a nice job of cleaning up those planes!


----------



## GaryC

Dave, Amazon had them on for $159 so I got them


----------



## superdav721

Holy crap normally the full set is 229


----------



## GaryC

That's why I got them. Couldn't pass it up


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

So I bought some 5/4 poplar to make some cabinet doors. I rough cut to some lengths and face jointed. One of the pieces that I jointed much deeper trying to get it flat has already warped. I stopped working with the stuff so it can acclimate better. Do we think that when the rest of it acclimated better it will not warp further. My intention was to try and take roughly the same amount off of each side to get it down to 3/4. Won't be able to work on it again til Friday.


----------



## JL7

Anybody tried these?










Web link HERE

With the coupon code they are only $8.00 and work with thin and full kerf blades…....


----------



## JL7

Bill, it depends on how it was cut from the log. Compare the growth rings. Flat sawn lumber will move the most…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it Jeff. I knew you were gonna say that. I didn't check before I bought the boards. It's probably flat sawn.


----------



## JL7

Sorry Bill….....been there done that. Lot's of warped projects !! Knowing the problem now, just plane a bit off each board and let them sit for a few more days. Exposing that fresh grain gets them moving…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Those splitters look interesting….
I'm going to look further into them.

I need to head out the door, for the last night of darts.
TTFN….


----------



## gfadvm

Holy Cow! Y'all have been very verbose since last night! I can't begin to reply to all the news.

Candy, Best Grinding just West of 11th and Memorial on the South side.

Monte, That " getting up happy and adjusting" statement is the best thing I have read in a while. It does pretty much sum up your great attitude!

Bill, I never want to see another set of post hole diggers!

Stumpy, Happy belated Birthday!

I sawed the prettiest blackjack to date today. I'll text the pics to Monte and maybe he'll post em.


----------



## lightcs1776

Big snowflakes are falling from the sky. It was 63 this morning. It's in the 30's now. NY sucks.


----------



## ssnvet

Boo!

Gonna take a stab at the flag again in hard wood. Wish me luck.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's sawing adventures today


----------



## JL7

I hear ya Chris…..Hang on!! 3-5" of wet snow predicted tonight…...

Andy…that is some sweet Blackjack…....That deserves a *YOU SUCK!!*

Good luck Matt…..may the force be with you…..


----------



## lightcs1776

That is some cool looking lumber!

Matt, I know you will do great with the flag. Your previous example was pretty nice.

Thanks Jeff. Any chance you could keep it over there?


----------



## JL7

The TS base is now rolling on it's own. 3 dust boxes are built, and a mock up of the outfeed support is in place. Have help coming on Thursday to try to get the saw in place…...

Will build drawers and doors after….

Could be just a bit of overkill here, but hey, the material was cheap…....


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Andy. That's some good looking lumber.

Jeff, you are building a great saw table? enclosure? stand? ...whatever, it sure looks like a nice home for the saw. And no sawdust in the air or on the floor. Looks solid as a rock, too. Just curious, what's the tubaX for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that close up shot is awesome. Love that wood! Post hole digger is a necessary evil. I want to add onto the shop = holes = post hole digger = wish i had a three point attachment.

Is that a saw table? I thought it was a jungle gym. That will be awesome. Nice metal workin.

Good luck Matt.


----------



## JL7

Gene…tubaX? There is a tubafour in there because I was running out of material and connectors…

The saw will be in the middle and a router table on either side. Once the saw is in place, the right box will get sealed up.

But I'm guessing you are asking about something else!


----------



## JL7

If the thread gets stuck…..it just needs a push…...


----------



## TedW

Beautiful wood Andy. That piece on the right has more character than this forum!

Just got home from work, time to chisel out a few more letters. I hope to get G E R and C L done today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was definitely stuck.


----------



## JL7

Ted….glad you got into the whole Rex thing….....cool. How's the monitor holding up?


----------



## ssnvet

wow!! Andy is sawing for grain! That Black Oak looks amazing. Does it have a pungent smell like Red Oak does when freshly sawn?

Jeff… That's a pretty awesome looking set up. You should go into business as a tool designer.

Here's the pine flag with the perimeter relief cut off.










And here's take three cut from Mahogany, with a boss perimeter.










As before, I can cut off the perimeter….

Feedback is appreciated. Changes? Which wood do you like better?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I have a 3 point you can use BUT, I don't deliver


----------



## JL7

See …you all post at the same time….. stuck again….


----------



## lightcs1776

So, am I the only one who has no clue what kind of wood that is? Yes, I probably am. I have a lot to learn when it comes to wood ID.

Matt, flag is looking great.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… I only know because Andy told us earlier that he was cutting up a lot of Black Oak. It's pretty darn spectacular, isn't it?


----------



## JL7

Matt - the Pine shows the contrast better from your photos…......


----------



## Gene01

Yep, that was what I was asking, Jeff.

Matt, my choice would be the pine. The bars show up better but, that might just be the picture.
You can cut the rounded ends off on the perimeter, but it doesn't look like the interior long ones can be sharpened easily. I suck with a chisel, so I would just leave it alone.

Either way, it looks great to me.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, did you sand the tang before you put the handle on the chisels?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its blackjack oak, which is different from black oak. Only know because of google.


----------



## ssnvet

Shows the oil that rubbed off the chisel better two. :^(


----------



## JL7

Yes Gary - sanded them many times actually…...most are good, but occasionally they just let go…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, the black oak. That's some sweet looking wood. It would look great made into a rustic family room furniture set. Thanks, Matt.

Edit
OK, blackjack oak. I wouldn't know the difference, but it is very cool.


----------



## TedW

Chris, I believe that is "pretty" wood… comes from the Pretty tree. It only grows in Texas, and only on Andy's ranch. Anywhere else it's called Black Oak and isn't nearly as pretty.

Matt, the "boss" perimeter looks good.

Jeff, the monitor was holding up okay till I started chiseling. I had to switch to using the actual wood because the hinges on my laptop we're giving way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - I agree, I like the pine better. The grain of the mahogany is distracting from the pattern.

Gary - I have that same set of chisels and love them.

Jeff - can you translate 'sand the tang'?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Stumpy!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's funny, Ted. Yeah, wood from Andy's place always looks cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Worked on the router cabinet. Coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - was it you or was it Rex who said that Adirondack chairs were 'commoner than cat s**t ??
I have two on the to-do list and whenever I look at the pattern I chuckle at that comment.


----------



## Gene01

If the tang pulls out of the handle, would epoxy help?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## gfadvm

Matt et al, This is Blackjack Oak, not black oak (which I think only grows out on the Left coast).

Bill, I dug post holes for my pipe and cable fence here with a digging bar and a coffee can! 3 point auger wouldn't even start a hole!

Ted, OKLAHOMA not Texas!!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay - aren't the sweethearts socket chisels or I am in dumb bunny land here?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I tried the hairspray without much success. I just 'tap' the wooden end with the weight of the chisel on the workbench if that makes any sense.


----------



## JL7

Sorry….dinner break…..

Yes, socket chisels. I am hoping that Gary tries the epoxy trick, because that sounds irreversible to me!

I do the tap thing also and it works for awhile…..some work forever (for far..)


----------



## GaryC

I'm thinking of trying just a dab of caulk. It would act like a glue but could be overcome if needed


----------



## JL7

Matt….to answer your previous query….......no, they don't bottom out….


----------



## JL7

Good thinkin' Gary…...might try that…......


----------



## ssnvet

I personally prefer socket chisels, as they "should" stand up better to heavy pounding. A tang chisel is more prone to split the handle.

But socket chisels will always loosen up when the wood shrinks.

I would not use epoxy, as it may create a hard and brittle film that will bust up when pounded.

Sandra's method works like a charm. Maybe a thin spray of contact adhesive to help set then in tight.

These are my timber framing chisels…

The 2" is a Woodcraft socket chisel with a hand whittled Hornbeam replacement handle.

The 1-1/2" is a Sorby registered, which uses a heavy steel hoop around the tang to prevent smashing and splitting the bottom of the handle










The Sorby has much better steel. The Woodcraft has to much chrome in it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Second the motion- I like the idea as well. Chisel meeting concrete floor is a bad thing.


----------



## superdav721

Eddies home town West Monroe La got hit hard last night by the storm.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hope all is well in Eddie-ville


----------



## lightcs1776

I sure hope he doesn't come home to any nasty surprises from the storm.


----------



## ssnvet

You can always drill for a set screw like my slick has…










Losing the head off of this beast would be dangerous to your feet


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like an implement of doom.

That's all she wrote for me tonight. Night night folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good night Sandra, dream of "sanding the tang".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the offer Gary, I'll remember that.


----------



## GaryC

Anybody use a dust separator?


----------



## ssnvet

Not I…. But I have a Thein plate in my single stage


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Is that Texas Black Oak (Oops-I mean Oklahoma Black Jack Oak) going in your keep or sell pile? Looks like really interesting grain.


----------



## JL7

Yes Gary…..and a wonderful thing it is….....

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66249


----------



## gfadvm

Don, You know me, everything's for sale until the mill and the new planer have paid for themselves!

Gary, I did a blog on my 'chip separator' that seemed too simple to work! Still working like a dream! eddie and Don saw it on their recent visit.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Andy. Wow that black jack is gorgeous!
Both look good Matt. The design is easier to see in the pine, though. What a chisel! I watched a YouTube video last night where Alex Harris was using a gouge that was seemed huge like that on the lathe! 
Taxes are e filed. Time to spare. 
Hope Eddie's place and family are OK.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, your home page lists 5 blogs. None are about a chip separator


----------



## CFrye

Andy, have you got the new planer set up?

Don, how is BabyB today?


----------



## DonBroussard

@Candy-Thanks for asking. Mom went home today. Baby B is probably going to call NICU home for a while, maybe a couple of months or so. Baby B is completely off any breathing assistance. She's very strong. My wife and I visited late yesterday and while she was on her back in the isolette, she planted her feet on the mattress and picked her little behind off the mattress. I was impressed!


----------



## GaryC

Don, she may have a future in Olympic gymnastics


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

1495 post a lot of catching up ,trip was great better that any vacation ive had in a long long long time meet some fine LJs and it was a blessing to me ,i want to apologize for not at least not a post r something but my phone had went on the blank and the lap top i was taking the dog had chewed the cord up on the day i was leaving so my plan was to use my cell phone then it went out ,but you know in a way it was it wasnt bad at all not to have the phone and computer it was a great time and thank for the felowship and time we had together got to do a blog thing got some pics to show but got to get it and my thoughts together ,

Dave we are all ok here some trees were blown over and my trash can was down the road a ways but no one was hurt

William ill call back tomorrow i finnally got a working phone

Don what time is supper


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, glad to hear you're safe at home


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Eddie…..sounds like a good run…....and you got snow….!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Sorry, must have posted it as a project but Candy found it for you. THANKS Candy.

eddie, Glad the storm spared you and we REALLY enjoyed having you visit. I have used Don's strop (works great), have eaten some of the Frye's apple butter (outstanding) , but haven't gotten to try the scraper yet. I do like the design and will let you know when I finally get to use it. Hope you and David had as much fun as it looked like!

Don, Baby B will be up and running in no time! She sounds like she's trying to catch up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, here's what I did. It works great until the trash can starts getting full, then the dust starts going in the shop vac. I'm happy with it, for just being hooked to a shop vac.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54008


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, that looked like some great scenery to be building in. I built a cabin on a lake in Ontario a long time ago. It inspired me to keep working.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, that's all good news. You're not thinking of getting that black jack before I go see Andy this summer are you?
Andy, I told my wife that I'm planning to come down there and bring my son with me this summer after he's out of school and not in summer camp.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary got back in this morning and other than getting lost in Dallas it was a smooth ride back  went and check on my youngest daughter whom we have our phones on the same contract to see if her phone was on and found out that i had did something and had stopped mine from working all this time i was a away , told here i stopped by a wood workers ranch over in Texas and told her he lived in the same town Hoss Cartwright was born in she asked who that was i told her it was the the longest running record of a show in history Bonanza she said oh yea did you see him i told he yes but it was a picture of him in the Cafe we ate at , just aint real sure these kids keep up and thanks very much my friend


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, no appologies necessary. Great to hear you had a good time and arrived back safely.

Candy, I knew your were OK, from your profile information (I love it when folks post about their faith) and your posts on the furniture forum. However, being frugal enough to find economical ways to implement improvements, such as a separator, is very cool.

Don, I will continue to pray for your family, especially that precious granddaughter of yours. Life is an amazing miracle.

Time for me to get some sleep. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The planer is still in Siloam Springs  I don't think I could get it off my truck (500 pounds) and my tilt trailer doesn't have a spare so either I will find a spare or James will bring it when he next comes to Tulsa. I'm really anxious to see if I did good or not.

Bill, Start collecting logs so we can play with the mill when you come! You and your son can stay with us.

eddie, I thought the GPS was fail safe! LOL I ALWAYS get lost in Dallas.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, all it would take is a plane ticket (round trip please) and I would be happy to help you load and unload your "new to you" planer. Then I'd get to see the mill … not that I have ulterior motives - grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I've got about 5 walnut logs, probably 10 yellow pine and at least one white oak. I'll have something to bring. I don't want to tow a trailer, so I'll bring something I can fit in the truck. I can leave the tailgate down and bring something around 8 feet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy the apple butter didnt last thur Texas on the way i stopped and got some sausage and bisquets well it was just to good and ate allmost all of it on the way thank yall very much got to Davids and told him got to try this its great and we were going to have some and forgot i had ate most of it told him it was some in there at one time and thank you very much ,


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, you need to try some NY apple butter. Believe it or not, we have tons of farms up here and apples are a major item. The apple cider is top notch too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill at Davids place its awesome ,i know some times we were on the top putting up those trusses he build and know he thought i wish he would help a little more and stop looking at those mountains its a beautiful sight


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, glad you are home safe after what sounds like a great trip! It was good to meet you and Don at Andy's place.
Good news, Don.
Thanks, Chris, that was a link to Andy's separator. Should've made that clearer in the post. Sorry for the confusion. We have yet to finalize our set up. Getting a lot of good examples here!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what he gets for building in such a beautiful place. He's got to expect the guests to be sight seeing right. Looks like it's going to be a great shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I admit to turning 36 today. I commemorated the occasion the same way I do each year…by sending a big check to the IRS. I tried to keep it a secret, but I always forget it is on my Facebook profile. I usually get a hundred or so emails from subscribers, so it's impossible to forget that I am getting older.


----------



## firefighterontheside

36 eh?


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I realize it Andy's separator, but you knew the link, which at leasts indicates you appreciate a good value. If not, stop wasting your funds and come over the the cheap, uh, I mean good side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've just been perusing my book.
















I recognize these leaves and I'm sure there are some on our property. I'm not sure I'll be able to recognize them til the leaves come out though. I'll have to see if anything is lumber worthy. My dad may be more familiar with them. I'll talk to him.
I looked up black oak and it's actually an eastern tree. It grows over all of Missouri and even part of OK.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, 36? Enjoy it. Before you know it you will be turning 46 (I hit 46 next month).

Cool book, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mom and dad gave me that book for Christmas in 1985. I use it a lot.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Bill. I value items that were given by one of my folks. I wonder if you will pass it down to your kids one day.

Now I really have to get some sleep. Good night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, me too. Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sure….
Everyone runs and hides, when I show up!
It's not like I'm Marty or something!!!

Last night of darts tonight, with our 8 - 14 loss….
We successfully cemented our last place finish!

Eddie,
Glad your trip went well & without major negative incidents!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy those GPS s work good but it a good idea to have the radio off as it talks and gives directions also i didnt hear one of the turns and ended up in the middle of Dallas and those folks are in a hurry not sure why they have any speed limits every body going fast i was just glad to get out of there with out getting run over  and thank you for allowing me in to your home and really enjoyed the visit very much ,and as i was telling my daughter of my trip i told he i stooped off Oklahoma at another cowboys place thats a wood worker also and thats very talented and very organized but was most impressed by the horses or the compassion to allow them to live there lifes out in a great pasture other that just putting them down told her of the old one that was 30 r so years old told her it speaks a lot of a person the way they treat animals. so than you and i really enjoyed the visit even thought you proable wasnt sure at first with this long haired with this beard and funny cap , was all about  it was a pleasure to have meet all there at your place And Don when he open his mouth and spoke i said hello you are a *********************************** the accent is a dead give away but we both knew its a complement down in that part of the state had a great time 
David and i had a great time ,i just wish i could of stayed longer ,it was a blast


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy it was a great get away ,it went really well all except if you get turned around in Dallas Tex it like a maze and every ones going a 100 mph 

and theres alway another match ,it also lonely at the top


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY .


----------



## DIYaholic

With 1" of snow on the ground….
Spring clean up is probably on hold….
I hope!!!

Just in case it's not….
I need sleep.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Can't afford to be anywhere else, Chris! 
Just posted my first turning. Kind of excited.


----------



## superdav721

Bill i'll be 46 in September.
Eddies home and its still there good.
On the lighter side.


----------



## superdav721

Making the Dragon's Egg from Game of Thrones from Rextorn Metalwork on Vimeo.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, two really cool video's. Thanks


----------



## lightcs1776

Tried this in another browser. One more attempt.

Morning all. Here is what my back yard, which was all grass yesterday, looks like this morning. It's so wrong.










Dave, I'll have to look at those videos on my laptop. The phone is good for about 99% of what I need, but doesn't like videos off LJ.

Randy, it takes a lot of work to reach last place. You did better than me, since I didn't play (and haven't played in years).

Candy, great coffee scoop. I'll be showing your work to my wife, who got a lathe for Christmas.

Coffee time.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Is Stumpy really 36? I will be 54 in June. Coffee is good.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a beautiful back yard (other than the snow). Good place for a LJs barbecue.


----------



## GaryC

Takes me a while to remember all the way back to 36


----------



## Momcanfixit

Welcome home Eddie. Sounds like you had a fabulous time.

Gary - I have a Dust Deputy. Works very well. Not cheap, but I'm happy with it.

Candy - I love the coffee scoop. I haven't ventured into turning though, frankly it scares me almost as much as the TS.

Don - sounds like the name Baby B might stick. Bea for Beatrice doesn't have a bad ring to it. Glad to hear she's doing well.

Stumpy - 36?? So young, but yet so warped.


----------



## mojapitt

On the list of worst jobs in America, lumberjack was listed as the worst. I realize that I am not a lumberjack, but I certainly wouldn't consider it the worst.


----------



## Momcanfixit

April 16th, and snowing. Longest. Winter. Ever.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Monte

I think the mosquitos and black flies must contribute to that ranking.

Oh yeah, it's not snowing anymore. It's hailing and snowing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on. Off to work. Later gators.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, your back yard makes mine look almost tropical. Scary.

Monte, stop on in for a BBQ if your ever traveling through this area. The Adirondacks are beautiful.

Off to work.


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say that it's raining here, no snow.


----------



## GaryC

I wonder if the southern hemisphere will experience a long hard winter like we did this year. They are moving in to fall now.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope mother nature spreads the misery equally.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Checking in before shutting down the 'puter while we're partying in Tucson.

eddie, It's great to see your posts again. You were missed! Sounds like you had a great time….except for Dallas. Wife has a sister and brother in the outskirts. I like it when we visit. Just don't like getting there through parts of the city. GPS is a Godsend…when the radio is off. 
If you really want a kick, ask a 6 year old for directions to their house. Especially, if they live way out in the country.

Andy, that's a swell separator. Wish I'd have seen it before I put mine together. I think I have $35 in mine.
Here's a pic. I did use bungees. 









See ya'll next week.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, I am 36. But most people say I don't look a day over 35. If I shave I do still get carded buying cold ones.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Logs are really heavy so don't overload yer truck on my account. They don't steer so good overloaded with logs hanging off the tailgate! My best friend brought me 10 logs on his flatbed Freightliner and it was all it wanted! And the DOT has gotten very serious about overloads. Robert Tripplet sent me a piece of "Black oak' from California that looked different from any oak I had seen. That's why I assumed it was a 'Left Coast' tree.

Candy, Great job on the scoop!

What's up with all the snow in the middle of April?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' folks,
ain't much good about it.
just finished salting two retail parking lots…
by pushing/walking, with a little broadcast spreader!!!

Got about an inch or two of snow/slush….
that froze into a sheet of ice.
VERY SLICKERY!!!


----------



## mojapitt

If Andy and I come up for a barbecue, can we bring our sawmills? Looks a little overgrown out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a 3/4 ton truck and I won't bring too many. According to my book, black oak doesn't grow west of OK. I'll look at my book to see if there is something else that may be called some kind of black oak name.

Love the snow pictures. I use a bunny to hold the top of my shop vac down. Doesn't latch anymore because I put weather strip on it. Don't need it on my separator because of the weather strip and suction. Thought I was the youngest one here, now I know I'm not.

Off to do things, later.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, there's a black oak that grows in CA, but it's not the same one as the eastern black oak. 
Same name, different tree.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin" te ye, ya Bums.

Drive -by look in. Have to go to the Local Library and print a shipping label or two, before naptime this morning.

That white crap is almost melted away, 27* this morning, might get near 60 this afternoon.

Been drafted. The other night shift crew is down in bodies, and we have to cover for them. One is retiring, the other left for an out-of-state job. Turned down thursday night, so, I get the friday night one. Then my normal three day work weekend. Plus a "Training class Monday morning for at least an hour… oh yeah, almost have a meeting tonight, have to be there early for it.

Counting them down until I'm too short for this ….... just under 13 more months til they can kiss my…...GRITS!


----------



## TedW

Andy, I don't know why I said Texas. I meant to say Oklahoma. Maybe too much fumes over the years is getting to me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looking forward to that retirement, Flow, uh, I mean Bandit?

Monte, the woods are not mine but public land that acts as a drainage area. There are trails through it. Unfortunately there isn't enough of an area to hunt. A lot of acres but nothing both long and wide enough at the same place. I am sble to collect broken limbs and downed trees though. Bringing a saw mill would sure kill your gas mileage too, but would be so cool.

Safe travels, Gene.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, You're forgiven. But don't let it happen again!


----------



## bandit571

Block plane sold! Now…..an APO post office means i have a Customs Slip to fill out. Now I know WHY I don't like shipping out of the states….


----------



## TedW

Thanks, I'll be more careful Andy









Bandit, when i was selling on eBay I made it clear that it would cost extra to ship out of the lower 48. I didn't mind the extra work as long as I was compensated for it.


----------



## ssnvet

Gutten Morgen Mein Nubberkinz,

Yup… woke up to an inch of fresh snow… If we all say uncle at the same time, do you think it will stop?

Dave….. love to hear the great communicator…. he sure was fast on his feet.

Chris…. the only tragedy I see is that you forgot to cover that nice looking grill.

Stumpy's birthday is April 15th :^o You have my sympathy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just picked up my cl a mp and shop vac. Got screwed on the shopvac. The hose is only 1 1/2. Its hard to tell in pictures. Oh well, guess ill sell it on craigslist.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ja, gutten morgen meinen freunden. Sprechen sie Deutsch?


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, it was uncovered so it could be used. The cover is actually on the porch. I plan on grilling tonight as well. I don't let a little thing like winter prevent grilling, even if its the middle of January.


----------



## DonBroussard

Well, Baby B has a name, but it's still a secret. Since she didn't have a name yet, we started calling her "Beyonce" or "Bebe" (means baby in French). Once we have the proper authorization, I'll certainly spread the new name wide and far. All is well with her and Mom and Dad. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers. They give us all strength knowing that y"all are pulling for them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bebe isn't so bad don. 
When my son was in NICU I started calling him beudreaux since he didn't have a name yet. 
My wife wound up naming him after me just to satisfy me enough that I wouldn't insist on beudreaux being out on the birth certificate.


----------



## JL7

Great update Don! That is really GREAT!!

Gary - hope your day goes well…...condolences to the family…...

Have great trip Gene - enjoy the celebration!

Matt - I'm game for the "Uncle" test…...

Bill - that 1-1/2" hose may come in handy at some point….for instance, if you add dust collection to your random orbital sander…....you can always adapt it…...


----------



## superdav721

Don Bebe will be fine and healthy.
There is strength in numbers and you got a whole lot of people pulling for her.
Matt he was a great man.


----------



## ssnvet

LT…..

123 Uncle

Sprechen sie Deutsch?..... Nein… just pretenden 8^) My mom did though. And when she and her mother and aunts played Pinochle and wanted to discuss adult topics…. they'd fire up the Deutsch. My mother had her catechism classes in German…. WWII changed all of that though.


----------



## superdav721

go to google and search for this term
"tempering steel" 
click the video tab and look who is the #1 result.


----------



## ssnvet

I get a Wickipedia article..


----------



## mojapitt

I got Wikipedia also


----------



## DIYaholic

I used the "Bing Search" on my MS Surface RT tablet….
The top result was non other than the one and only SUPERDAVE!

Congrats!!!

I wonder if I search for "procrastinator"....
An image of me will appear???


----------



## JL7

Very cool Dave! You da man!

Matt and Monte - click on the video tab after you search Google….......


----------



## JL7

Randy - *SURPRISE!!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Finished all the drawers on the other side of the bench. 
The drawers still need BLO. 
I'm gonna have to pull off the bench for a while though and complete a few other projects that have deadlines.


----------



## JL7

Very nice William…...


----------



## TedW

Lunch time… Yay!

Okay finished lunch…. back to work.


----------



## TedW

I like Bebe… it's a nice name.


----------



## TedW

William, the bench is awesome! Don't make it too nice looking or you might not want to use it.


----------



## ssnvet

Randy is famous!! Momma always said you'd make it big some day :^p

William… that's not a bench…. it's a beast!! Just to look at it makes me want to pound my fists on it. I bet there's no vibration at all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great looking bench, William!
For your drawers, Did you go with….
Dovetails, box joints, boxers or briefs???

Jeff,
Was there ever a doubt?!? ;^0


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks all.

Matt, it is solid. Hit it with a dead blow hammer and all you hear is THUD!

I've been having a rough week guys. 
I just had five pounds of crawfish for lunch though. 
So no matter what, I can make it the rest of the week now. 
Crawfish are like a magic *********************************** power potion.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Randy, all the drawers are made with box joints.


----------



## ssnvet

Inside his secret ring William fills, a super high energy magic *********************************** power potion pill :^p

Hope you can keep on pressing on William… You've had a very productive couple weeks.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've a few errands to run….
Then it's off to the monthly meeting of….
The Woodchuck Woodturners of Northern VT.

I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… find out how much wood they can chuck and let us know :^p

Piano recital tonight… always a treat to see the girls progress… but it does make for a long night for all.


----------



## superdav721

Randy - SURPRISE!!!
OMG
RITFLMAO
still
RITFLMAO
cant 
breath
RITFLMAO
911
911


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny stuff guys. 
No shop time today. Have been putting in full days in at work, coming home 'knackered'. My boss is retiring, so for the first time in my career, I have to start paying attention to the admin/supervisory stuff that I've successfully avoided thus far.

I'm going to have to brush up on my professional alphabet-speak. It's a bit rusty.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Sorry you are having a tough time but glad you got crawfish. One of my favorites but hard to find here. We have em in every creek and pond but hard to get enough of em to make it worthwhile. I really like the full width drawer pulls on yer bench drawers. I did em on my shop drawers and they are handy.


----------



## GaryC

hey,hey…
Made it thru the funeral and family get together. Boy were the stories told. I enjoyed listening to Melissa's cousins talking. They seemed to have the best stories. Saw one person there that I didn't even know was part of the family…
Rescheduled my trip to Incra. Unless something weird comes up, I'm going tomorrow. I'm excited


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, hope the funeral was s celebration of her life.

William, hope you start feeling better. I sure appreciate the help and advice you've given, especially when you're having some rough times.

Sandra, great to know you were able to get a full day of work. Perhaps there will be some promotion opportunities.

Wife is back home. The action movies are clearly on the low end of the list.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don, that's amazing news about your grand daughter. I'll continue to pray for her.

Gary - have fun at Incra.

Chris - I've always happily been a worker bee. I'm stepping outside my comfort zone, but I guess it's time. Since my body ain't up to doing all the worker bee stuff anymore, I guess I'll have to learn to manage the hive.
Anything that keeps my mind active and learning new things is good. And of course we've grown quite accustomed to the paycheque…


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - thinking of you. Hope there's a lull in your symptoms soon.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Is the position of Queen Bee open? You got that. Thanks for the continued prayers and encouragement! The name is still a state secret though. I'm anxious to fast forward to the reveal.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I can do no more than pray for you at this time, but I will with all of my heart.

Sandra, I pray for you as well. I think you were destined for management anyway.

Don, all little ones get my prayers. She deserves a chance to have a good life.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - maybe Queen "B" with four more letters after it….

As for the baby's name… now I'm just plain curious.

Hmmmmm Donelda, after Grampa?


----------



## Momcanfixit

You've got a big heart Monte. Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-That made me laugh. We can rule out Donelda, that's a fact.


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 Sandra.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, fired up the grill, as stated. Grilled sausage.


----------



## mojapitt

Donna would work though


----------



## mojapitt

Shhhhhh, I haven't had supper yet


----------



## Momcanfixit

Supper tonight was pecan and apple pork chops. The kids cook dinner on Wednesday nights. I love Wednesday nights.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra…. Are you angling for Dudley Do Right's job? They'll have to call you Sandra Set 'em Straight  :^p

Piano recital was a smashing success… Girls did a great job. Their teacher is an old friend of ours and at the very end, she played La Via Dolorosa (The Way of Suffering)... Wow! Really gave the kids something to aspire to. Got me all choked up.

So all the plague germs at work and school have finally caught up with me… Sore throat and feeling run down.

After several days in the 50s and even 60s, woke up to snow on the ground :^o

I think I passed Randy on my way to work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny…..

I was wondering this morning what the winter equivalent of an ark would be, or if we're going to see a rainbow when it finally stops snowing.


----------



## ssnvet

Pork chops and Apple Sauce?


----------



## GaryC

Is that a picture of Randy doing your yardwork?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, it's good to remind your kids that they have some sucking up to do.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Missing post, where art thou?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - it's a recipe my daughter dug up on line - caramel apple pork chops. Sounds hideous but it was really good.
Cooking is not optional in this house. Feeding oneself is one of the life skills they have no choice but to learn.

When my daughter was 8 and my friend's daughter was 12, I told them they could pick out a recipe for supper (had to include veggies, etc) and I would take them to the grocery store, give them the money to buy what they needed. They thought it was great. I sat on the bench in the store and they did the shopping by themselves. The cooking was a whole day affair and when I sat down to eat, I made a big fuss, whining about what was in it, I didn't care for the sauce. Did I have to eat it all? etc etc. They were crushed until they realized I was joking. Point made and supper was great.


----------



## ssnvet

Cranked the heaters and still can't shake this chill….. sipping on some hot cider…. If I can't warm up outside in, maybe inside out will work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
Here is my project post for my bench.
I'll probably do a little treaking here and there, but for now it is time to move on to other things that must be done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Did I mention I have kids??


----------



## lightcs1776

Pork chops sound delicious Sandra.

William, the bench is absolutely fantastic.

Matt, that picture is hilarious, but too close to home with this mornings snow.

Heading to bed. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We must have the same bedtime. It's time to hit the hay here as well.

Toodles


----------



## DIYaholic

AGIAN!!!
I show up and people scamper off to bed?
I showered today… what's up???


----------



## DonBroussard

Okay. Permission granted to share the name: Charlotte Elizabeth Broussard, and they're going to call her Charlee! Happy, happy, happy! She had her first BM today, so her plumbing is working.


----------



## GaryC

I like that name. There used to be a perfume or something like that advertised named Charlee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to LJ's Charlotte!


----------



## GaryC

How long before we get to see pictures, Don?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here Randy.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That's a beautiful name. Was this an original or after someone in the family? Now that they have released the name, pictures can't be far behind. Charlee remains in our thoughts and prayers. The BM may be a little too much information for me but tell her congrats on that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here Randy, I think. I know I typed that a few minutes ago, but where did it go?


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Great news all around!!!

Bill,
Are you sure you are here….
Or are you there???


----------



## DIYaholic

Woodchuck Turners of Northern Vermont meeting was good.
Had a demonstration of tall, thin stemmed goblets.
That and I won a maple(?) bowl blank, in the raffle!
Looks like I'm a gonna need how to turn a bowl!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm both. Have to be. Not enough time to only be in one place at a time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Do you employ a clone….
A doppelganger….
Or have a multiple personality disorder???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No but people say I look like Johnny Damon and Paul Kariya. Maybe I can get one of them to do stuff for me and say they are me.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful name. My favorite niece's name is CharLee.


----------



## CFrye

L O N G day in the ER today. Ambulances in, helicopters out! I'm tarred. Thanks for all the encouragement on the turning. Great name Don! Great news on the plumbing! Gary-sharing the stories sounds like a great time remembering her. Will check in in the morning. Night night.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the well wishes! Well, Charlotte is not really a name in the family, but Charles is. I am named after Charles Donald Frederick, a machinist mate in the US Navy assigned to the USS Arizona. He was in the engine room of his ship when the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor occurred, so he was likely one of the first ones to perish. He was my mother's godfather, and I carry his name. My son carries my middle name, so his daughter carries some history of Pearl Harbor with her for life now.

EDIT: Forgot to respond to Gary. Pictures won't be too far behind-maybe tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's nice Don. So important to honor the memory of people like that, as I'm sure you're proud to share his name.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Family lineage is easily forgot….
However, not when names and stories are shared and past down.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to hit the pillow….
Properties that need spring clean up await my awakening!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight Randy.

zZZZZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don thats a gran Name and honorable one and its always a good thing for the pluming to work well


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like alls hit the hay , yall dont need to leave knew i would be back one day and have to put up with me 

still havent read 1400 post i missed but tend to eventually .one reason i had to cut my trip short was my eldest daughter was to have a operation on her spine she is doing well and well on her way to recovery and the youngest one is haveing a baby it look s to be any day but they say a couple of weeks ,so its been a stressful day but one that was blessed ,

Candy that was a great turning the coffee scope ,

good nite to the working class ,us old farts will hold the fort down till yall get here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted is that you , good to hear from ya was thinking the maybe Chicago had swallowed you up pray all well been out of touch a few weeks and as you know its a lot of post in a short time here


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Eddie. Glad to see you back. Hope both of your daughters are doing well. Enjoy the new grandchild.


----------



## Doe

Don, I'm glad 'ti bebe Charlee is doing well. How are maman et papa? I couldn't imagine having to leave the little one and go home.

Eddie, glad to have you back and that the storm didn't do too much damage

Candy, very nice! great job for your first try. It looks like you've been doing it for along time!

Bill, bunny on the shop vac? Is that a typo? I thought Matt had bunnies.

Dave, how's the boo boo? I enjoyed the Russian jokes and the egg. I took welding in college and enjoyed it immensely. Daddy said that I couldn't have oxyacetylene tanks in the house though. Years later I took a course on making jewellery and by that point I was old enough to not want the torch and chemicals in *my *house.

William, why on earth beudreaux? Reminds me of Justin Wilson's jokes.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe. Hope you have good coffee and a great day. Snow in your area?


----------



## Doe

I'm on my third cup. No, snow all melted (don't tell Sandra).


----------



## Doe

Do you get a long weekend?


----------



## mojapitt

No long weekend. I am so far behind on orders that I don't dare take days off.


----------



## Doe

That's too bad. I've had a busy week and I'm looking forward to some shop time this weekend. I was thinking of going to work early this morning but then I'd miss sunrise on lake Ontario which is spectacular for a short few days. I really enjoy taking the commuter train just to see what the lake is up to.


----------



## mojapitt

I won't be at my regular job, I will be in the shop. Just have lots of work to do there also.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey, I heard that Doe!

Good morning. Still lots of snow here. But I can see a bit of the lawn….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee's on here.
Headed into work a bit early. We're leaving for NS in the afternoon to do so more cleaning at Grandma's house.

William's workbench got #1 Congrats!

(Doe - I'm pretty sure that Beaudreux is the Cajun version of Boudreau which is a common name here. William's kin likely arrived on a boat from my part of the world after the Deportation of 1755… Eddie's too)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Charlee - I like it. Great name Don, and I'm glad the plumbing is working.

Gary - yes, I do believe I had a bottle of Charlie in the 70s.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Sandra, pass some of that coffee along, will ya? I've got to get to work early, at a different office for a network project, which means there won't be coffee waiting for me. No coffee means more whining about coffee. Of course, I could stop and get a large cup on the way there. Yeah, that's a good plan.

Don, love the granddaughter's name and the background of your own. Great choices in both accounts.

Doe, hope you enjoyed that sunrise. Sounds downright peaceful.

Monte, I don't think were allowed to take breaks anyhow.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Hmm..grrr…
Coffee???
Yeah what he/she said….


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…..

Like the name Don!

My brother is suppose to visit for a few days, but Mother Nature has done her thing again….....the big debate, fire up the snowblower or just let it melt…......

I'd rather be visiting Incra HQ!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, this time of year, mother nature put it there, she can remove it as well.


----------



## JL7

I agree Monte! But can't get in or out of the driveway!


----------



## superdav721

Still RITFLMAO
Great name and poo report!

`
*Daddy said that I couldn't have oxyacetylene tanks in the house though.* funny!
boo boo report coming


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Doe, you asked about the name beaudreaux, that it reminded you of Justin Wilson. 
It's that French heritage. 
Sandra was right. My great grandfather immigrated to south Louisiana as a young man. 
So I had a lot of south Louisiana upbringing. 
Beaudreaux is just a name you will hear a lot in that part of the world. My knowledge of it comes from two places. 
One is my uncle frenchie who called all children beaudreaux. 
The second is a zydeco band that my grandfather used to listen to. 
Then there is the middle name that I did not mention I wanted to name him.
If I'd had my way, his name would have been beaudreaux tibidoux.

.

Perhaps a tad bit of explanation of my family tree will help explain why I am so weird at times.

On my fathers side, I am only a fourth generation American. While in my grandfathers house, you heard more French than English. 
My grandfather left south Louisiana looking for work after the government helped Vietnamese get huge shrimping boats and ran a lot of people down there out of business. 
He settled in vicksburg,MS as a painter and married a woman he'd met who was originally from Tennessee.
The woman from Tennessee, my grandmother, had been raised by a carpenter from franklin county Tennessee. I don't know a lot about that part of the family.

On my mothers side, my grandfather was a bee keeper, the son of a farmer and what used to be called a country lawyer (he owned a law book and knew how to read) from Brookhaven MS. 
He married a woman from eagle lake MS and settled down there where they had 13 kids. 
In the late 60s early 70s, he sold the land at eagle lake for a high cost and bought land in the north GA mountains at a low cost.

When I was ten my parents divorced due to my father caring more for the bottom of a bottle and chasing skirts than he did about his family. 
I went to live with my uncle and grandmother. 
Uncle JC was a military man. 
We traveled a lot and always live close to military bases.

That is the shorts of a very long story. 
It may explain though some of my crazy ways. 
I am a *********************************** backwoods hillbilly taught to be a man by the military.


----------



## superdav721

When I scratch it hurts. 
It's killing my shop time.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

That's a real pretty name, Don. And Charlee is a cute nickname. 
Thanks for sharing it, and the report from the diaper patrol. Working plumbing is a good thing.

Our only grand kids are named Sam and Ella. Their parents never gave a thought to the connotation when their names were spoken together.

One heckuva bench, William.

Don't scratch, Dave.

Wedding rehearsal was great. The wedding will be in the courtyard of an 1800's mansion in downtown Tucson. Across the parking lot is a great Mexican restaurant (El Charro) where wife and I hosted the rehearsal dinner. EXCELLENT meal. Best Tamales in the whole world! 
I thought of Rex and the Tamale pie anniversary dinner.

The Oak Ridge Boys just released an album that's a compilation of their best live shows. I may have to get that one.


----------



## DonBroussard

I call this one "Wrapped Already". Charlee is holding my son's pinky, and all of her fingers fit in between the first knuckle and the nail. (I know you looked at your own pinky just now.) The picture was taken in her first 24 hours when she had assistance with breathing just so she wouldn't struggle, cry and spend calories on that physical activity and thus lose more weight than she can afford. She does not have any breathing assistance at this time. Most of the connections you see are monitors for heart rate, blood pressure and other vitals. The blood pressure cuff is put on her leg, right above her ankle, and is the same diameter as my index finger. She does have a feeding tube for nutrition, where her mother's milk is fed to her. They plan to take a picture of Charlee with my son's wedding band on her arm like a bracelet-that'll be SOOO cute!










Thanks again for your interest, encouragement and prayers. They are just what we need at this time.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin all
been sleeping long stretches think the trip did a lot of good ,just a breath of fresh air i suppose ,

Gene got to love the Boys
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/9w-8ZZ5T-Gc?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin
think some of my post are being lost in cyber space


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful granddaughter, Don.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don she is beautiful ,a true blessing


----------



## DonBroussard

All this talk about gumbo, crawfish and Boudreaux and Thibodeaux would make me homesick if I weren't here already!

I posted a pic of Charlee earlier this morning but it hasn't shown up yet. I'll give it a bit before I declare it lost to the ether and then repost. Apologies if I messed up anybody's morning coffee or breakfast with the BM report-TMI?

Dave-I hope you heal up quickly. If you have the urge to scratch, put some duct tape over the wound until the urge passes.

William-Nice family history. My parents' both spoke French around our house when I was just a bebe myself. Ufortunately, they only spoke French when they didn't want us to understand them-they talked French ABOUT us and not TO us. I have a working knowledge of the Cajun French language, but I really regret not having insisted on learning it from my parents. Even today, about 10-15% of the locals speak Cajun French as their main tongue, but that's dying off with the older folks too. Really sad.

Doe-My wife and I are Memere and Pepere (I know there are two accents in there somewhere) to our other granddaughter, and that's what we'll be known to the other grandkids. We are fine knowing that Charlee is well, and her parents are well too.

Sandra-I must have missed the *74* reference. Can I just call you "Queen B****"? BTW, I really enjoy your blogs. You're a woodworking, child-raising, nursing, cooking philosopher (and I'm sure I missed some).

Candy-Nice work on the coffee scoop. Climbing the lathe skill ladder pretty quickly, I see.

Monte-Wishing you a good day's production! I hope you can catch up, but then I also hope you don't (orders exceed capacity).

Gene-Best of luck with the wedding. Sam and Ella (salmonella?)-that's funny! Always loved the Oak Ridge Boys. We got their autographs when they did a concert during a family trip to Branson almost 20 years ago. Elvira is a personal favorite.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene - that merited a LOL. My first nephew was David Thomas. Stupid me blurted out "Hey, like the Wendy's guy". Note to self, ALL baby names are beautiful. Except maybe Apple. That's just weird.

Don - The first year women were allowed in my organization (I don't mention it much by name because of the google factor) was 1974. The drill sergeant in basic training used to call me 1974 just before he'd spit on the ground and pronounce that 1974 was a "dark dark year". 
It got shortened here to 74 and it stuck. In all seriousness I have NEVER had a nickname in my life, so it's kinda nice.
For the record - I'm a horrible nurse. Candy is the nurse. I can hold the bucket for someone to puke and make chicken soup, and that's the extent of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been known to stand over my husband when he"s sick and ask when he's going to get up and help around the house….


----------



## mojapitt

Sick husband's are just trying to get out of housework after all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Charlee is soooooo precious. (I'm occasionally prone to girly 'awwwwwws')

Okay, now I'm avoiding what I should be doing. We're packing up to head to Grandma's. My husband is finding it very difficult, so I need to be the strong one now.

I'll be checking in on my phone. In case I don't get to say in on Sunday, I wish all of you the joy and hope of Easter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Guys

I have started making Roses Of course they are made of wood. The vase is Red Ceder and I added Powered Brass to some of the holes. Makes it look really neat.










William. Can I send afew to you and you send them to Rex's wife

Arlin

Arlin


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin - beautiful!


----------



## lightcs1776

Very nice, Arlin. I encourage you to post those as a project or even write a how to blog for them if time allows.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Arlin. I can do that. 
Or if you prefer I can provide you with an address so you can send them?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'to ye, ye Bums

After-work nap is done

Trip to the Post Office next, sending a small box to Germany. Find out what cutoms will cost me then…

1st Mountain Dew is gone, working on a second one.

Strange night last night at work. If I walked by an un-attended line, an alarm would go off. Started to fix the alarm, and suddenly a whole crowd of people are standing there. Solution? I quit walking by that line. My own line got a brain fart, and stopping talking to the shop's computers. Even it's control screen went blank, and wouldn't even talk to me. ( Yes, I showered before work) Too many ultility workersn ot enough work for them. On nights were I have enough for those three people, I get one maybe two people. Nights where there is enough for one or two? I get three to five show up, wanting me to tell them where they are working….

4 yr.old Grandson just got him a new bike! Big Nephew had to take the Training wheels off of it, too…

Well, have to get a few things actually done, today…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sometimes I think the whole world has gone crazy. 
I just went to the paint store to match some paint for a chair I'm repairing for my land lord. 
While waiting on my paint to be mixed, this lady, probably about 25-30 years old walked up to me. 
She told me I was going to burn in hell for all of eternity because I have tattoos and that I should be ashamed of myself. 
I won't even begin to debate whether she's right or wrong. 
I just think she's nuts for walking up to a total stranger and saying it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have no tattoos, but I also know that tattoos are a big part of human heritage. I put them in the category of the ones who hate long hair. Ever see a picture of Jesus or all the people who drafted and signed the constitution? Yes you are right William.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, the world has gone crazy. It's no longer a debate but a fact.

By the way, as bible believing, born again individual - I don't have an issue with tattoos. They were just too pricey for what I wanted when I went to inquire about getting one a couple years ago. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## mojapitt

And with all of the legitimate problems that the world has, how shallow do you have to be to think this is worth confrontation.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am a God fearing man. 
And I know where they get the idea at, the scripture about your body being a temple. 
I have my own views on that. I believe it means not to abuse your body. My view about the temple is that, if you look at all the amazing statues and art work in temples, we decorate them as well. 
Anyway, I'm not trying to get into a religious discussion.

It kind of took me back that this was a young lady. 
I am the kind of man who tries to bite my tongue and be respectful to ladies. 
It isn't the first time it's happened though. 
Last time it was a man about my age. 
My response to him was, do you know the difference between a person with tattoos and a person without tattoos? The one with tattoos doesn't give a rat's @$$ if you've got tattoos or not.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crazy, William. Plain and simple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I'm pretty sure I've never typed the word bunny on this intentionally. I've never made a bunny project or bought a bunny tool. Must have been a typo or autocorrect. I hope it was funny in context though.

Gonna go cut some grass. First time this year. In the past I've cut grass the first week of March. Just gonna do the back yard where the dogs go out. I'm easing my way into this.


----------



## mojapitt

First I will say I believe in god as with the "golden rule". What really drives me nuts is those who preach it, but don't follow it. Would she like it if you walked up to her and said that she was going to hell because she didn't share your thoughts? No she wouldn't. But I bet she claims to live by the "golden rule"

I need to go kill something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, I bit my tongue because it was a lady. 
I wanted to say, "and you know what else is wrong lady? You trying to judge me. I can only be judged in god's eyes". 
I thought quick and better though and decided the best course of action when dealing with a lady possibly half my age would be to pay for my paint and hit the road.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey Monte, once your dome killing something, are you going to marinade and throw it on the grill? Nothing like a good steak.


----------



## superdav721

William judging is just as sinful as marking the body.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Do not let it bother you Will

I know lots of guys in the church that have some. They do not get them now because they changed but I NEVER seen in the Bible that says a tattoo will send you to hell.

Stupid people

On the making of the roses. I tried doing that on another woodworking site and I just can not put or describe things to good into words. I did use a plain Maple piece of lumber 1 7/8 wide and 2" thick
I traced kind of like a scallped pattern on the wood with it curving in to 1/4" from the bottom. I cut it out on the bandsaw. I tried 1/16" but that was to thick so it is between 1/32 and a little more. I cut them 8 long and with the last 4 leaves I cut off 4 of the leaves to arrange on the outside sepertely with hot glue. I used water to make it good to wrap and dyed after that. Then hot glue it all together. The long wire is about .016 and got it and the green tape at Hobby Lobby.

That is the best I can do. Hope it is enough.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Charlee is the tiniest baby I have seen! What a cutie! Can't wait til Carol gets home to see her!


----------



## Gene01

Don, What Andy said. She sure is tiny. Can't wait to see the wedding ring bracelet. That will be one for the books.

Arlin, really nice flowers and a wonderful gesture to get them to Rex's wife.

IMHO, the biblical admonition to "Judge not, lest ye be judged." isn't telling us NOT to make judgments, but to be prepared to be judged also. For good or bad, we all make judgments about our fellow humans, every day. Just today, I made a harsh judgment about a driver that cut me and several drivers others off. OTOH, the staff at the VA hospital I visited were judged to be kind and considerate. 
But, most often, I keep my negative judgments to my self. 
Oh, and I have a tattoo.


----------



## bandit571

I do not judge others, not worth the trouble
Since "you can't fix stoopid" applies sometimes, I don't even bother to try.

Little one looks great!

74: I used to fire a Colt 1911 automatic in the service. One night, had to grip it and fire in a hurry. Now, there is still a scar line on the hand. If you grip one of these just a tab too high, the slide will leave a reminder. One side is almost worn away, but the deeper one still shows up. Hand was already sore, from breaking the intruder's jaw. One just shouldn't intrude MY CP in the middle of work. And carrying an EMPTY AK47. He did have a long pointy thing, sticking out the end of it, though. Taking an empty gun to a gun fight…..yep, just can't fix….....


----------



## ssnvet

William…. views about tattoos set aside… what happened to "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" and "speaking the truth in love"...

Last time I checked, self righteousness was not the admission fee to pass though the pearly gates :^o


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from my Incra trip. They gave me a tour of the place. It was really cool. Even got to go into the place where all the demo's are filmed. Took lots of pictures but I'll wait until I get my stuff set up and pictures taken before I post them It sure was fun

Don, she looks great. Sure reminds me of my grand daughter when she was born. I was told last night that she will be on the drill team for her school next year.  Yours will be there before you can bat an eye….


----------



## ssnvet

Major melt down at the dinner table tonight… the cause? I asked my youngest daughter why she had a band aide on her nose and whether she had cut herself. Off course I forgot that yesterday she got her first ever pimple right square in the middle of her nose. I think she put the band aide on so she'd stop picking at it.

After 5 solid minutes a sobbing and bawling I told her it was time to calm down. So she ran up into her bed room and started all over again.

The next 4 years are going to be rough.

:^(


----------



## mojapitt

Yep Matt, it's going to be a challenge next few years. My stepdaughter was. But she is still my pride and joy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I hate to break it to you, brother, but four years is rather optimistic.

Gary, super cool. That must have been an excellent visit to Incra.


----------



## ssnvet

After all the dust settled, I reminded Miss Grumpy Pants that she had a package come today.

They did archery in gym and she really liked it, so she asked us if she could buy a bow *with her own money!*

We found this one on e-bay. So despite the tears, the day ended well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome picture, Matt. Tell her the old guy in NY is impressed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very cool Matt. Did she like the bow?


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I feel your pain! Having raised 2 daughters and now having 2 granddaughters, I have become almost immune to those daily "meltdowns". But great job diffusing the meltdown with some archery time! I didn't want my girls near a weapon until the "meltdown" was well over!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another firefighter, friend of a friend, has bought a share in a bar and wants a price on some cabinets for behind the bar. His idea is for something simple made of MDF with no face frame. I'm thinking of recommending something made with MDO and narrow face frames to cover the edges of the plywood. The middle part he wants full overlay doors and I may make those with MDF. He's going to paint the whole thing black. I hate MDF because it is heavy and I already have a sore back and shoulder.


----------



## ssnvet

She likes it because it's *blue*.

These youth bows have a constant pull and don't "break over" like normal compound bows, so the draw length has a large range and it will grow with her. It was a little stiff for her in the pic, but when we dialed it down to 20#, it was just right.

I dusted off my old recurve and loaned her some arrows. Just need to get her some appropriately sized arrows of her own and a glove.

There's a huge sporting goods store in the next town over and the guy who runs the archery dept. is an acquaintance from church. He's doing a program called "Center Shot" where they teach kids archery skills along with life lessons about "shooting straight". He does all this for free! And the youth ministry sprung for targets, etc… She really wants to do the program, but he's not doing her age group again until fall.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its just another day in paradise

Manic she looks like she know what shes doing there and there could be meat in the freezer before to long

William so your on your way to hell , dang hatters everywhere  God dont care about the outside its the in side thats the real person
i remember one day one of my boys came to me he was 8 r 9 years old and showed me a picture of his girlfriend 
he said she sure is pretty aint she .i thought why is he even got a girl friend at that age so thought i would pull one and told him be careful sometime outward beauty is sometimes over shadowed by inward ugliness well he thought about it for a min. and said ""i really dont want to look at her insides" and told him yes she is pretty


----------



## ssnvet

its the in side thats the real person

well said Eddie


----------



## gfadvm

One of my favorite quotes fits here: "reputation is what others think you are, character is what you really are". Words to live by!

Niteall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Nite Andy and thats the truth well said and to live by


----------



## ssnvet

shift change…. turning over to you central time night owls…. Adios Amigos


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Manic


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well said Eddie. Goodnight you early in the sack easterners.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Bill and dont let the bed bugs bite not sure where that ole saying came frome , but i have seen many great builds with MDF it is heavy and was a bar tender for a while needs to be water proofed with something or maybe beer proofed


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm still awake….
Got another hour of consciousness left.
Only been nodding of occasionally!!!

Been watching Capt Eddie videos.
Gotta learn how to turn a bowl.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm following suit and heading to bed. Andy, great comment about character. Eddie, wise words for that young man. He may have remembered those words many years later.

Good night all.


----------



## TedW

114 posts since I last stopped by, way too many to read. If anybody said anything nice about me, thanks. If anybody said anything bad, well… yeah, probably true.

Arlin, those roses are beautiful.

Eddie, welcome back!

Dave, put some duct tape on that thumb.

The Roger Clark plaque is now on it's 10th revision and third piece of wood. I learned how not to use a chisel. Now it's time to learn to use one the right way.

Here's the piece of wood I'll be using. Some of you may remember I posted this wood when I bought it, a "reject" piece of maple because of the dark grain and ripples. I had to glue it up because it wasn't wide enough for the plaque. Of course, I plan to use the character side of the board, but just want to show both sides because…. well, I don't know why. Anyway, I've been saving this piece of wood for something special.


----------



## superdav721

Nice wood!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Chris and Andy has me pondering on that last comment on character i kinda under stand 74 when she says she over analizes every thing it is sometimes a drain on a persons energy but then i remember the many times ive been told how bad r sorry a person was and after getting to know them found out i was lied to,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay brother Dave

Ted good to hear from ya ,pray all is well and going your way ,know what you mean i was unpluged and got back and over 1400 post stll scanning thur them but i put this on in the back ground something to listen to while catching up but then you know all us misfits anit going no where fast and the last time i used this i was lost in Dallas Tex for a hour 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/6v3Mb-y6zvE?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## superdav721

Eddie my friend!


----------



## TedW

Looking at the photo now, I just realized I should of cut that strip out of the middle. I just might do that… it's will still be wide enough.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted there is a crawfish boil here on May the 16 in Louisiana at my place ,hope you can make it if you can the door is open ,got room for a few and big yard tents are welcome ,hope to see you and ifs to much of a trip i do understand but hope to see you and the porch lite is on


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what they say Dave. If it itches it's healing so, a good sign. When my dad used to be a carpenter for a living, he was building a deck with treated 6×6. One started to fall and he reached to stop it. The corner of the timber slid along the corner between his pinky finger and the next. A large splinter went into his hand about 2 inches deep in between the bones of his hand. The splinter broke off and was lodged in his hand. The splinter was the thickness of a pencil. He drove himself to the hospital like that.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I'm not big on country music but there is enough talent in that show, I think even I will enjoy it. I shared it on facebook so I can check it out later. I know my mom, brother and sister are going to love it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave hope you can make it too as every body else also but know your better half is dealing with health issues pray they are better by then ,


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I would love to be there but I doubt I could do it. Still, a month away…. who knows. If I can, I certainly will. I've never had crawfish. More importantly, it would be great to finally meet some of you guys in person.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eyes are heavy….
Pillow is soft….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

goodnite Randy ,and you deserve a break so come on down and eat a crawdad in may


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted you got to know i just got back from cowboy country road trip ,Oklahoma,Texas and New Mexico where country music is king , i like all music except Rap but then to each his own i lean to rock mostly but ole George was one of my favorites he gets down to where the rubber meets the road its probable not the best choice when going thur a bad time many a tear have i shed in a beer with him playing his hits once saw a man with a glass eye crying


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite all sounds like the dogs have a ******************** treed down in the bottom .may have dinner tomorrow after all


----------



## CFrye

Been a busy day! Don, Charlee is beautiful! Great pic!
Sandra, great story on the nick name. I had been wondering.
Dave, I know it hurts. It does look like it is healing well. Except for that hose coming out of it. Have you been assimilated by the Borg?
Randy, Congrats on winning the bowl blank! # 195 The bowl, the beginning is this one of the videos you are watching? Would you recommend it?
Gene glad the wedding prep is going well!
Good advice to the kiddo, Eddie. Typical 'BOY' answer! 
Ted, that reject Maple is drool worthy! Remember, third time's a charm!
Hi, Arlin! Beautiful roses! Blog maybe? With lots of pictures. I'm one of those visual people. I understand pictures way better than words.
Monte, hope you get a lot done this weekend!
Can anyone tell me how vital a knife setting gauge is for my lunchbox planer?


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, I never did like Rap either, mostly because I couldn't understand most of what they were saying. What I could make out was not fitting to listen to.
A friend shared with me a rapper named Big C. I can understand some of his songs AND they are ALL about God and His goodness!


----------



## bandit571

The bad part of being on this shift, I tend to stay awake late on my "off" days, er, nights.

Well, looks like I won't be going to the boil. May 15 is my Birthday, and a day off, to boot. I doubt IF the van could even get to the Ohio river, unless I add some pontoons to it. Maybe I can get Marty to play Gilligan….

Of the four hand planes posted on the Fee-bay…...all have either sold or will sell. Great, more room in the tool chest….....until I buy some more planes. A vicious cycle, I tell ya!

Off tonight, work four straight 12 hr nights, then off two. Well, some say I'm always a little "off".

Was unloading a box of resin at work last night. Looked at the 2x "runners" on the pallet…...quarter sawn poplar? 5/4×3" x 46" long? And, the pallet had three of these? Pallet is by now stuffed with recycled plastic bags and strapping. Kind of hard to get these things out of the plant…...


----------



## Doe

Chris, Sunrise was interesting. The sky was quilted with sparking contrails with red and purple. There must of been a whole lot more air traffic than usual. I generally prefer clouds adding the interest but it was cool.

Don, wow what a wee cutie.

Sandra, about names: what about Moon Unit Zappa? Surely there were recreational drugs involved with that one. I'm not too sure about naming kids where they were conceived; the kid would probably be grossed out when he found out about it. Chevy Chase comes to mind - the car, not the place.

Arlin, I love the roses!

William, I just don't get those narrow minded rude nut bars. With those tats you could have been an axe murderer. Actually, there are many that I've seen that are quite scary and I wouldn't want to mess with those people; I think I have a much better sense of self preservation. Having God on your side doesn't guarantee that He'll be looking when you're being stupid.

Matt, ah, the teenage years. . . . there's definitely a lot more than 4. The archery program in the fall sounds wonderful for her.

Eddie, that's really funny about your son and his girlfriend. So many important life lessons are interpreted slightly differently by kids.

Ted, that's some really special maple.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe, always good to hear from the early birds.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the roses are awesome. I wish I had a day to spend with you to see you make them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning all.

For the record, rap is not music. Don't argue on this, you would have more luck getting me to say there is such a thing as a good politician (which actually I think there is, they are just extremely rare).

Ted, with a little work, you could learn to like country and elevate your musical tastes - grin. Just kidding. I listen to a wide variety, from country to classic rock, 80's hair bands, Christian rock and praise, and classical.

By the way, that is some sweet looking maple.

Coffee is next on the agenda. Gotta get moving.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I can't set my knives without a guide. Mine is magnetic and sticks to the bar. Springs push the knife up to the guide. Not sure how yours works.


----------



## TedW

Actually, I grew up listening to country music. While I did grow up here in Chicago, my neighborhood was comprised mostly of southerners. I even had a strong southern accent up into my teen years.

Well, I have 1 hour to shower and get to work which is about a 40 minute drive. Gotta go…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I'm two pots in with the coffee already this morning. 
Been up early, even for me. 
Have a couple of things on my mind that are driving me crazy. 
Or is that crazier?

Anyway, I made the first modification to my bench late yesterday evening. 
I'll post a photo later. 
I think ya'll will like it.

I think I need to go into a business partnership with stumpy. 
I've gotten several PM messages about what method I used for box joints on the branch drawers. 
That conversation leads to questions about how hard the stumpy jig is to build and use. 
I started wondering if I could make them to sell and split profits with stumpy. 
Of course there is a problem with that. 
It always is. 
The runners have to be installed on each individual saw to make sure they are perfectly parallel with the blade. 
There would be at least a few people install the runners wrong and blame the jig for their mistakes.

All this got me wondering about the one thing I have built before for a fellow wood worker with moving parts. 
And I wonder if that Lumberjock is still happy with their purchase. 
If they do not read this (they're a regular on this thread) and let me know, I may make contact in the next few weeks and ask that very question.

Anyway, I just wanted to check in with my buds this morning. 
Let me get back to pulling my hair out over my current problem. 
Oh, I forgot. 
I don't have hair. 
Carry on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting, Ted. My dad was an assistant pastor at a large church in Chicago. I'd go out there to visit my folks and there was anything but country. The church music was like a rock concert. They left, pastored in a couple other states, then ended up in Georgia near family.

Edit: William, I think drawers are a necessity for woodworking (at least for furniture making that I want to do) and a source of anxiety for new woodworkers like myself. I can spend all the time in the world making a nice coffee table, but if the small drawer under the table looks like crap, the entire project will look like crap. And you did real good work on those bench drawers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I hope that works out for ya.

Just got done hiding Easter eggs and then watching the boys find them. I have to work Saturday and Sunday, so the Easter bunny came early. Sometimes Santa comes early too. We tell the boys that they do that for firefighter and other families where parents have to work on the actual day. Ah the lies we tell to our kids only to have their beliefs dashed later. They had a great time though. Even had a few golden eggs with DOLLARS in them.


----------



## mojapitt

You mean Santa isn't real? :-O


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte!


----------



## JL7

Morning folks…..

Falling behind on my reading here again…...

The roses are really nice Arlin, and a great gesture for Rex's family…...

My brother is here and when he visits the big city, always has a list of things he wants to do, so yesterday was all driving around and checking out the cool tool stores, gun shops etc…....and a great lunch in downtown St.Paul.

Today is wrench on the old truck and other broken mechanical things day…....

Tomorrow, if my broken truck is working, we pick up the walnut tree. Not sure if we can get it sawn tomorrow though….

Gary - the Incra tour sounds great…..did I miss the pictures?

Gotta run!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, been wondering where you were. No, you haven't missed the pic's .. I haven't posted them yet. Maybe later today


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Most benchtop planers use 'indexed blades' that you don't need to set the height on. My Ridgid blades have a little square milled on each end that fits over a square pin on the cutter head. Show a pic of the ends of yer blades if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Happy Friday….

Three day weekend for me and spring vacation for the kids. 29 deg this a.m., so not exactly the kind of spring weather we'd like, but at least it's not snowing. Half of us are sick, so that doesn't exactly help either.

This is the week I'm supposed to start the hope chest build with daughter #2. But I'm also supposed to over haul the garage sale bike we got on the cheep for daughter #3

If you haven't seen the movie The Book Thief your missing out. It's a really good one. It's out on DVD now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just reserved it on Red Box, Matt. Thanks for the movie suggestion.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The bench mod photo will have to wait. 








I decided to do what I do when I have things on my mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you fishing?


----------



## mojapitt

William, watch out for gators


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes I'm fishing. 
Or at the moment I should call it drowning crickets. 
Because I haven't seen fish yet.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well my post says it posted but isn't showing in the posts. 
PUSH!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I don't worry about gators in this neck of the woods. 
They make good dinner too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I thought everyone on this thread knew about my love for fishing. 
I forget we have some fairly new people though. 
I'm the type person who can sit on the water all day with out so much as a nibble from a fish,
And still call it a good fishing trip just because I got to go.


----------



## mojapitt

I work with some hard core fishermen that would love to join you. I can't sit still that long.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … that is why it's called fishing and not catching. My wife wants to catch fish. I want to be away from the cell phone and other distractions some people call life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you catch down there William. I'm a hardcore fisherman too, but I use mostly artificial bait. I have been known to use worms and minnows to catch walleye. I like to fish for trout and smallmouth bass, which I'm guessing are rare down there. I can call a day with few fish still a good day. I like to be outdoors and on the water. It is one thing that I prefer to woodworking.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Well if I don't catch more I can feed the family bologna sammiches. 
I know what I'm having for dinner though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice largemouth! Catch some more.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice start, William. Nothing wrong with bologna sandwiches, but it sure doesn't come close to fresh fish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, depending on what kind of water you're fishing on?
The good the bad and the ugly: 
Large mouth bass 
Small mouth bass
Hybrid bass
Perch
Bream
Catfish
Spoonbill
Carp
Gar
And gators snakes and turtles. 
Among

That's the majority. 
We've also got tons of fish that I consider nothing more than bait fish, like shad and gu.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys. 
I need to stop this.

This is the first time I've been fishing by myself since getting this smart phone. 
I just realized I've been talking to ya'll all this time while I've ignored three calls and two texts because I don't answer the phone while fishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I won't reply to anything you say.


----------



## mojapitt

I won't either.


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by….
as I devour lunch.

Candy,
I highly recommend all of Capt Eddie's videos.
There are always tid bits of knowledge usable in many different situations.

Boss is screaming that all he wants to see are….
elbows & @$$holes!!!
Gotta go….


----------



## ssnvet

LT is done and the count down has begun


----------



## superdav721

Candy u r a funny lady


----------



## bandit571

Sitting around waiting on things at fee-bay to happen. Two on auction from me, and one auction (maybe) I'm waiting to win. If not, plan "B", or plan "C" will be used.

Sell four planes, and might get five back? Doesn't quite add up? We'll see sometime tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, here's my tractor. I got a huge concrete trash can from a closed shopping mall. I'm gonna use it as a planter. Needed the tractor to get it out of the trailer.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice wheels Bill. Is that a 3 or 4 cyl. diesel? Looks about the same size as my Ford-New Holland 1720, which is a 3 banger rated 28 HP at the PTO

These 4WD diesel Jap tractors are incredibly handy. I used mine as a skidder when I cleared the lot, and hoisted all the beams off of the Wood Mizer when milling up timbers for the house. I can't begin to count how many jobs I've done with it over the last 19 years or so I've owned it. They take a lickin' and keeps on ticken….

If I'm not mistaken, most all of them have Yanmar diesels engines (though they don't want you to know that).


----------



## bandit571

Did get one item about done. making a pine bottom for that mitered dovetail box. Needed to make a rebate all the way around it, after sawing the blank to size. Then a bit of beveling the edges for a decent fit, and then smooth it all up. The wards 78 did the rebates, a Sargent #414c the bevel work, and a smoother from Wards #3. Nice, short work out. Might be ready to assemble that box, later

Still have to WORK the next FOUR nights @ 12 hrs each. Bummer….


----------



## firefighterontheside

According to what I've seen Matt, my tractor is 25 hp and 22 at the pto and it's a 3 cylinder kubota engine, but I know a lot of small tractors have yanmar engines. In fact when I was looking for a tractor, I was actually looking for a yanmar. I believe the john deeres have them. I used mine as a skidder after a tornado. I broke a front axle shaft trying to get a stump out. Ordered the part and fixed it right up, though it had to sit out in my yard for a week til the part came in. It is invaluable. Hope Andy doesn't read that.


----------



## mojapitt

Psst, William, how's the fishing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't resist


----------



## firefighterontheside

You did give him several hours.


----------



## CFrye

Monte beat me to it! I'll ask any way. How's the fishing William? Randy, I'll put captain Eddie on my To Watch list. Thanks for the recommendation. I don't have the gage for the Delta planer that's why I asked how critical it was. 
Matt, teenage female hormones…you have my prayers! Hope she sticks with the archery! Frozen peas are good for the inevitable elbow bruise. 
Working on master bedroom remodel. It's the only bedroom. Ten minutes after the boy moved out, we ripped out his closet and made his room into an office! Pics later. 
Nice tractor Bill! 
Hang in there Bandit! 4 for 5 sounds right to me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. I actually share it with my dad. I have to tell you Candy, I thought you were a young girl. I had seen your avatar previously and it's hard to tell from that. Then you said you had a 27 year old son…


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Bill! I got good genes from my Mom. She just turned 82 and looks lots younger. Most of my family smoked when I was a youngun and I never picked up that habit. 
Okay. I'm not going to do anything to the planer until I find a guage. It's still usable as is. Slave driver hubby is calling. Later!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, ALL ladies are younger girls. It's amazing you haven't learned that yet, since you're married. It doesn't matter if it's my 93 year old grandmother in law. Grin.

Candy, I love home remodels. The bedrooms will be the only rooms not remodeled by the time Sherry and I move South.


----------



## ssnvet

Friday night…. Yee haw!


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that ya'll will be in the shop late like me tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's oak rings


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, sounds like you're more than ready for the weekend.

Monte, no shop time. It's a family night here. We will be watching The Book Thief.

Awesome wood rings!! I hope you get some to your mom. She does incredible work.


----------



## ssnvet

Let me know how you like it Chris. It's pretty heavy, but in a good way.

My wife's sister and fam are stopping by on their trip south… Twiddling our thumbs waiting for them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The rings are great Andy. Candy gonna come get some?


----------



## CFrye

OOOOoooo! Andy, those are some kind of awesome hollow cookies!! How brittle are they? They don't look it.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's it, rub it in! Yours works and mine doesn't 

Thanks Monte.

Candy, bring your planer or blades and I'll see if you need a setting jig.

William, I haven't been fishing in a long time. Wish I was there with you!


----------



## TedW

Candy, it sounds like you might have missed Andy's mention that you probably don't need the guage. Post #59942. Or maybe you did see it and your knives don't have the notches and I just made a doof of myself. Oh well, first time for everything.

I was working out back realigning a fence that's been pushed about a foot over by a tree growing next to it. The tree is now part of the fence. It's a wooden fence so I guess I did manage to make some sawdust today. But I won't post it as a project because it's not finished yet. I'll finish it in the morning but still won't post it because it's not woodworking… it's carpentry, and sorta halfazzed at that.

Anybody here doing any fishing? I used to go fishing a lot but only thing close to me is Lake Michigan and I don't like to eat that fish. I used to eat it, then I started playing catch and release but I like to eat what I catch so I just stopped going. I would love to go out to a small lake that's not polluted and catch something I can eat, or just to drown some crickets.

Well, I just wanted to stop by and say hi. Hi Everybody!







Time to do more stuff. Later gaters…


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, enjoy fishing. I might just have to try to get the canoe out on the lake tomorrow. I hope to eventually get a row boat as the canoe isn't all that stable with the kids.


----------



## CFrye

Yup! Totally missed it! Thanks, Ted. I'll check and see. Weird how a post is not there and then it is.


----------



## DonBroussard

Went to see Charlee, the preemie formerly known as Baby B, tonight. She started gaining weight again-she's almost back up to her birth weight. We put a tatted cross on the isolette so she's watched over constantly. We also put a small pic of Pepere and Memere on the outside of the isolette-we just hope it doesn't scare her and/or scar her for life.

@Mainaic-Your daughter looks like she's getting the hang of the archery stuff. Now, I don't want to distress you, but I think the roughest years of raising a daughter, based on my own experience, is between 2 years old and 34 years old (so far).

@Sandra-I graduated from high school in *74*, so it's not a dark year for me either. Thanks for the story.

@Candy-Good luck on getting your planer all squared away. Until then, you can always put some time in on the lathe.

@Arlin-Don't know how I missed them, but the vase and flowers are awesome! Are the petals made with plane shavings?


----------



## CFrye

Planed the last board to fit!









Next is trying out different finishes on the scraps


----------



## lightcs1776

There is just something beautiful about plane shavings.

Great to hear the updates on your granddaughter, Don.


----------



## superdav721

Plane, somebody say plane?


----------



## boxcarmarty

576…..


----------



## superdav721

Come around more often and that number wont be so big.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted's back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, If I had your money, I'd retire…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I decided to take the night off from the shop and celebrate friday


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty! Good to see you on line.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a big auction lined up for tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can see the cyber bugs in this site are still doin' there job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's happenin' Chris…..

I see some new faces on here…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Andy recruited a few new crazies to join the fun, me and CFrye included! So far, I haven't been blocked by anyone, but I'm just gettin' started.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Keep tryin', I'm sure you can get that block. Just come back and let me know how you did it so I can get one too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's a CFrye???

Is that anything like catfish nuggets in peanut oil???


----------



## lightcs1776

Cfyre is Candy. Check out her new turning.

Excellent night out this way, watching The Book Thief with the family. Excellent movie.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy's LJ name is CFrye. One of the new members. She's been visiting here a bit longer than me. Nice to meet you and fellow Nubbers.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Marty, I am not new, just kinda new here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Marty. How's it going. If you don't come around more than every 576 posts, the new people are gonna think you're new. How's that boat comin?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You're like a dust ball in the corner. You've been hangin' out quietly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I haven't had a chance to start on the boat yet. I'm still tryin' to finish this bathroom build…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it's probably more important to have a bathroom before a boat. I have no boat, but I have 2 bathrooms.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12 hours of lookin' at a dogs @$$ doesn't leave much time in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is a bathroom cabinet job I'm doin' for a contractor…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh GREAT!
Who went and woke up Marty???

Fantastic posts everyone….

Don,
I'm glad the Charlee progress reports are positive. Now we need more pictures….

Matt,
As I don't/won't have any daughters/kids, all I can say is….
Na-na-na-na-na-na!!! ;^)

We delivered, moved and spread out 15 yards of mulch today.
What's all this talk about Friday night….
It's a "school night" for me!!!
Working tomorrow, cleaning up a few properties and maybe lay down some mulch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Can y'all keep a secret?

Did ja notice who posted *60,000th*?

Don't tell Marty, he'll think HE's the big deal!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

"...12 hours of lookin' at a dogs @$$ ..."

I know why Marty likes his job so much….
It's like he's lookin in a mirror!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Speakin' of a dogs @$$, Randy is here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, Did ya hear that I've been nominated for a Stumpy award for bein' #60,000…..


----------



## TedW

Hi Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

I think Andy's sawmill would have a tough time cutting this "old wood"....


----------



## TedW

Hey, you took my #60,000… why I orta….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya been Ted???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi from Grandma's house. We worked all day and got the basement almost done. Still lots to do. Miss my computer here.

Bandit- anything I've ever dealt with while armed would be like dress-up compared to those like you who've seen combat… Amazes me how people function afterward.

Doe- didn't they also have a kid named Dweizel?.. People are strange.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I'm glad you're here. We need some one to fix this forum. We done wore it out and Stumpy is too cheap to buy us a new one…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Marty. Without the Brit and your dry wit it just hasn't been the same


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay out of the woods 74…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I'll introduce you to Don- big softy, cries at weddings I think.
And Candy- don't let the name fool you- she's a get-it-done nurse wood turning dynamo.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Sandra, Frank Zappa had 2 children. Dweezle and Moonunit. They were cursed from birth.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you gotta quit this working stuff… you ain't cookin any more


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I hear we have a newbie that's sweeter then you, Her name is candy…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to see you on the thread tonight, Sandra.

Randy, don't worry, I can let you borrow my kids so you know exactly what Matt is going through. Actually, my older ones might make you have a heart attack and I would hate to be the cause of the demise of your health.


----------



## firefighterontheside

See what he did there?


----------



## DonBroussard

@Sandra-Pretty accurate description about the softy. I also cry for Hallmark commercials and Christmas movies. I don't know what I'd do if I pierced my thumb with a piece of sheet metal like superdave did. I'd probably need a transfusion of tears. Tears, STAT! BTW, I also enjoy long walks on the beach and pina coladas.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Too funny Don.

Marty, what big ears you have. And I'm rather bitter, so you're not setting the bar very high…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Chris, Monte, Ted et al

Or better yet, good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

The VJ throws this one out to Don….


----------



## superdav721

Shut up!
Yall are so loud I cant sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I have to agree….

I'm hitting the pillow (it's a work day tomorrow)....
& I need my beauty sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Marty! *I'm* a CFrye! Ya wanna make sumpin' of it?!
 People only think I'm sweet until they get to know me. Then they know I'm ornery!
Sandra, making progress at grandma's house. Good stuff. 
Keep the good news coming, Don! I showed up at work one day crying. Just listened to "The Christmas Shoes" song on the radio!
Pretty rock wood, Randy.
Good night, Sandra. Good night, Dave. Good night, Randy, Good night, Elizabeth. Good ni


----------



## TedW

Hi Sandra

Good night Sandra

Uh oh Marty…. you done went and did it now. It was good knowin' ya.

I get emotional watching movies. That's because I'm deep! I think people who don't get emotional when watching movies should't even bother watching movies. I almost shed a tear watching the trailer for The Book Thief. On the other hand, when she punched the bully in the school yard I almost jumped out of my seat and yelled "Yea, kick his--" (I can't say ass here in the forum).

Marty, I been under there….

Hi Candy.

Dave, you asleep yet? Dave… Dave…. Hey Dave!! You asleep yet?

I miss uncle Rex. Somebody insult me.


----------



## CFrye

Hi Ted, what do you want a medal, or a chest to pin it on?
Pics as promised
During








And later (technically still during since its not stained/finished)


----------



## TedW

Thanks Candy

The knotty pine looks great but what really grabs my attention is that quilt. What a work of art!

Good night everybody…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ok Guys and Gals

It is almost time for me to again start teaching Vets/Active Duty and their families how to turn and use hand tool.
I need to think of ways to raise money this year so all the wood, pen Kits, and other turning Kits. I have bought all of them before and donated them to the guys and gals to make.

Anyone have some ideas on how I can make something and sell it for this purpose?

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, if you need to be insulated, I am sure we can muster something. At the same time, you probably root for the Cubs or the Bears, so we should be gentle.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, what kind of wood do you want? How much?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Anything with Color or Spalting thay like best. I have them making small bowls and boxes and I am hopeing to get enough money to buy stuff from Woodcraft or Craftsupply like Pizza cutters, key chains, bottle operners, pepper grinders stuff like that.

Most of this guys have very little to no money and waiting on the VA to get them their money or payments started. For me I know it had taken 3 years and I had to finally call my Senator Grassely and he had it done in a week. I thanked him a lot because with no money coming in I almost lost my house and went bankrupt.

I put an age limit on the kids of 6 and up depending how they act and listen

I also teach using hand tools like saws, planes, Marking tools and everything needed to build a box.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, What day is it???

Where's my coffee???


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Marty
Today is the day after yesterday. Coffee is in the pot, what's left of it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Gary, Grab the dolly and start the truck, we got a tool auction to go to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Holy airport batman… Look at all them planes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Ya better hurry. The sale starts in2 1/2 hours…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
The wall looks great….
Like the Crying Cubs fan, I like the quilt….
However, I prefer a padded headboard!!! ;^)

Ted,
I would through out a clever little insult but….
Your tiny, one celled brain wouldn't understand it!!! ;^)

Marty,
Good luck at the auction….
By that I mean, good luck to your bidding competition!!! ;^)

Arlen,
Have you considered contacting the local "Service Organizations" for support?
Perhaps, The VFW, AMVETS and the like.
Here is a link to a list of non-profits for veterans….
http://greatnonprofits.org/issues/military-families


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I thought about buying you something at the auction. Maybe this no-dial phone would be appropriate since you don't have any friends to call anyway…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good luck at the auction Marty.

Did William ever come back from fishing?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, my dad had that same anvil. It's still in his shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope you all enjoy your day of fun and/or family.

I'm outta here….
Gonna go clean up a few properties.

TTFN….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Monte…..


----------



## GaryC

I like that phone tag, Marty. 
Hey, Monte….
I'd like to have an anvil like that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all.

I had a great day fishing yesterday. 
I only caught the one. 
Since that would have caused an argument I my house, and he was small anyway, I let the little fella go to live another day. 
I got a hat to cover my bald head and a tree to lean on and took a little nap in the early afternoon. 
Then I had to get back towards home. 
My daughter's boyfriend came by the shop for some mechanical advice on his car. 
I spent the rest of the day sipping margaritas and watching the kids play football in the yard with my daughter's boyfriend. 
Then I went in and got out my laptop to try and work on something, but I got nothing done. 
I caught up on a new show my daughter's BF told me about called "Surviving Jack" on HULU.

I feel refreshed this morning. 
I have a few ideas for the shop.

There's something ya'll have to understand. 
Ya'll see what all I try to do. 
Usually if I'm not in the shop it's because I am down and take off because I HAVE to. 
So I really don't consider those days off because they are filled with bad pain. 
It is very rare that I take a day off just because I WANT to. 
So when I do I feel like a lazy bum and can't wait to get back in the shop doing something.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ya'll heard about the issue I had the other day about my tattoos. 
Well I have a funny story about another issue my tats caused me on another forum.

I mentioned something about Lisa and I got a private message asking who Lisa was. 
I told them Lisa was my wife. 
This person thought my wife's name was Myrtis.

You see, on the inside of my right forearm is my wife's name, Lisa. 
On the inside of my left forearm is my daughter's name, Myrtis. 
This person had seen a couple of photos in the past of me holding something. 
I'm left handed, so with me holding something he's seen the name Myrtis on my left forearm.

My wife and daughter got a good laugh out of that one and I thought ya'll may find it a little humerous as well.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I think most of us understand taking off a day because our bodies don't feel like it. I don't think we totally understand your level of constant pain. All I can say is that I admire what you are capable of doing still. Most people wouldn't even attempt to tough it out as much as you do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, The margaritas sound like a plan. It's gonna be in the 70's this weekend…..


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. How'd ya like the movie? Sad ending.

William….. Now get your lazy but back in that shop and stop enjoying your life :^p Then again, you built that bench so fast your making me and Randy look bad, so make another Margarita. Boyfriend sounds like a decent kid, if he'll condescend to playing with the little ones.

Goal for today is to join, plain and rip to uniform width the entire stack of mahogany.

Randy…. Finally got into the Green Mountain Coffee. It's really good. Thanks again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monty, I tried the sitting and doing nothing for a spell (doctors orders). 
When that near bouts killed me I said the hell with the doctors and started pushing myself because I knew that was what my body and mind was used to. 
That's something I learned since my wreck in '99. 
Regardless what your body feels like, your mind had to be taken care of or it will put you in your grave quicker than the physical ailments will. 
So what I do is nothing special. 
You should have seen what I used to do when my body and mind was in good health.

Thanks Marty. 
But it's too early for margaritas now. 
Wouldn't want people thinking I'm an alcoholic. 
You have to wait until at least 12:01.

Matt, he is a good one. 
Him and her live in an apartment down town. 
They both work. 
She goes to college. 
He is taking off from college because they can only afford for one of them at a time to go. 
There was a time when I couldn't stand him. 
They broke up. He turned things around and came back and proved his worth to me. 
Although my daughter didn't realized it at the time, I think she realizes now that they are better for it. 
Now I wish they'd just go ahead and get married. 
I already feel like he is my son in law anyway.

Oh, and he likes playing ball or something with the kids. 
He said that since he was raised with only a little sister, they feel like the brothers he always wanted.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Ted and Randy. My mom's best friend, Helen, hand cross stitched that for me and Jim. Made one for my sister and her hubby, too. Helen, long ago, was a Harvey Girl. Always told us stories about those days. We were all very sad when she died a few years ago. 
Good morning Marty, Monte, Randy, Matt, William, Gary and whoever wanders in!
Planes…I'd like one of each please. Hope you get some goodies at the auction Marty! I went to an auction once. When I found myself bidding on a chandelier I had absolutely no use for, I decided it was better I not go there again!
Arlin, have you contacted WoodCraft, etc. to see if they may donate some of those kits? How big is your class and how long does it last? 
Waiting on the VA is very frustrating. Hubby had an advocate in the local VVA chapter (now defunct). They were such a blessing. It was a scarey time with his PTSD. Got MUCH worse in the time leading up to our son going to bootcamp. 
Going to see Andy this morning and mill some lumber! Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Bummed out this morning..got beat on two auctions on Fee-bay last night, while I was away at work.

Stopped on the way home this morning, BIG FANCY DONUTS were calling for me to stop….

Watching a bidding war for the llast of the four handplanes I have on the bay. 1/2 hour to go…

Waiting for the dust to settle on Feebay, then an After-work NAP will be in order..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounded like a good day William. I need to find a day soon to go fishing with my dad. Clearly you need some more tattoos to better define who's who.

Marty, did you get all those planes to start your airport?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, have fun with Andy. Tell him sorry, I was not trying to rub in that his tractor does not work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Took the family out to breakfast.

Matt, movie was excellent. Reminds me of Corrie Ten Boom's The Hiding Place, although a very different story.

Candy, didn't realize your husband struggled with PTSD. It's a tough place to walk through.

Great batch of planes. Good luck with your bidding, Marty.

William, love the tat story. I can picture your wife and daughter telling that to folks while trying not to burst out laughing.


----------



## TedW

Marty, I hope we get to see a bunch of photos of all your auction winnings. I sure would like to be there with some spending money, both of which just might happen one day…. maybe…. I hope.

Randy & Candy (sittin' in a tree.. haa haa…) I'm not a big fan of organized sports. Watching baseball to me is like watching paint dry, but more boring. I'd go to a Bears game if somebody else was paying and they were someone I like hanging out with and I didn't have anything else to do. But thanks for trying.

William, if that same person saw my only tattoo I guess they would assume I'm married to Ted.

William (again). that sounds to me like a perfect day, fish or no fish.


----------



## TedW

Ahh… the post bandit strikes again.

EDIT: There it is… Yay!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Wedding Day!
Pre nuptial party is over. Musta been 50 or so folks here for most of the day yesterday. Went through TONS of good food and 6 cases of beer, seveal big bottles of wine, plus the home brew My BIL brought from IL. Nathaniel's (the groom) Navy buddies from CO, CA, WA and NC showed up with their families. A few more of Phyliss' brothers and wives (uncles and aunts) His cousins from DC, VT, and OH made it, too. Then there was the brides family, the bride's maids and the groomsmen with families. It was a great time. Supposed to be 150 guests at the wedding at 6:00 this evening. Reception lasts til' midnight or until the booze runs or and the band quits playing. Whichever comes first. Luckily, the hotel where most of the out of towners are staying has continous limo service to and from the wedding venue , so no one has to drive. Phyllis and I might have a glass of chamagne at the reception and hardly any of the bride's family drink at all. Most of the drinkers are the out of towners. 
Then, tomorrow another party at the bride's mom and dad's. We are supposed to leave for home Monday. Altho, we may need that day to recover. Mom and dad can't keep up with these kids.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

I need some more planes and hand tools for the Vets/Active duty and their families besides Turning.

I do have #3's - #7's and 2 #78's do you have anything in there that that cheap.

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like it's going great so far Gene. Enjoy the rest of the festivities!


----------



## ssnvet

Watch those sailors closely Gene…. They didn't get their reputation for not. :^p


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sounds like a great event Gene. Have fun.

It's hard to surprise my husband. His mother always made hot cross buns for Easter. He went into town to run some errands so, as planned, I hit the kitchen and had the dough rising when he phoned . He was at the bakery and wanted to know if I thought they'd be any good there. I told him they were likely fine but that I was in the middle of making some.
Surprise factor -0
Happy factor 10


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, you should have said they probably were terrible at the bakery and that he shouldn't get any. He may have been suspicious though. He may also have thought that terrible ones were better than none. You probably did the right thing. Happy Easter.


----------



## ssnvet

Anybody else dying eggs today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We used plastic eggs with Candy in them yesterday. Notice that my ipad capitalized "Candy" because I have capitalized it enough times that it knows to do it for a person. My chickens make brown and green eggs. The brown ones don't dye well and the green ones are already colored.

I have a cabinet full of these that my grandmother and other ancestors made. I tried it once. I was not that good.


----------



## TedW

Those are some really nice eggs, Bill. I assume you're not hiding them in the yard for the kids to find. Are those real eggs? I've heard before that if an egg is kept long enough, the inside will eventually dry out, basically becoming self mummified.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You heard right Ted, they just color them and put them on the shelf. Sometimes when they dry out the yolk will rattle around inside the egg. No hiding of these.


----------



## ssnvet

Our neighbor has similar eggs… She's Ukrainian, and that is a big tradition for them.

She tried yo teach my wife, but it didn't go so well.


----------



## superdav721

Marty is giving a play by play.
I think he has sold the house and will have to move into the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am one quarter Ukrainian and my grandmother was 100%. Are they from the Ukraine? I only know one word in Ukrainian and have no idea how to spell it. She used to yell at me something like shidi. Long I at the end. It meant sit down. When they came over the name was Lesiw, but it was changed to Lesh at Ellis Island around 1917.


----------



## CFrye

Milling pecan log at Andy's


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sap wood is great.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn….Feebay business is concluded for the day

Sold four planes, bought one. Awaiting the cash on the fourth plane, might get me a second one.

Been looking over the rest of the "stable", might be another one or two for sale, later..

Afterwork NAP wasn't much, half was done sitting sound asleep at the computer desk.

Ran two different lines last night at work. The only "alarms" I answered were on my fellow imate's line. Fixed the problems, and even did a bit of running( ugly sight) back and forth for a tool or two. He never had another alarm the rest of the night.

The 16th of this month, I have had 7 long years in that place, maybe I might catch on to things, some day?

Need boards for the Dungeon Shop! Slice that log up ,and send it up here….


----------



## mojapitt

My Russian fiance was surprised that I wasn't decorating eggs. I guess I am next year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you are!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, we are doing eggs here tonight. They are already boiled. Nothing like Bill's though. That's mighty nice, Bill.

Fantastic pecan boards. Y'all must be having a great time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm proud to have them and they are displayed in a cabinet, but I take no credit for making them. That skill was lost on me. My Ukrainian skills are making the Pyrohy and Holubtsi.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill, my wife's mother is 100% Ukrainian, though she never lived in the Ukraine. She was born in a forced farm labor camp in Germany during the war. After the war was over, she was incorrectly tagged as a German war orphan and adopted by a German American family. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Kids are all gone and grown up and having their own young'uns

We have 14 hens and sell what we do not eat so I guess customers can do their own. Hard to color brown eggs tho.

I know I used to love the marshmallow chocolate Easter bunnies but have not had one in years. mmmmmmm 

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's interesting! We are not sure what is the truth about my great grandmother who came over. There is the chance that she was the illegitimate daughter of a Jewish man who may have paid her way to leave the Ukraine during an obvious period of antisemitism. I may be Jewish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sell eggs to my parents for a dollar a dozen, basically just helps to pay for food. I did have a UPS driver ask if we sold eggs once. Sold him a dozen for $2.


----------



## ssnvet

Her name was Ana Rudovska and she was a young teenager when the War began. First the Russians rolled in, and then the Germans. And she was sent to be a farm laborer with her younger sister. My wife searched for Ana in the early 90s. And after traipsing around Poland and the Ukraine she found out that she was in California all these years.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just to let you guys know *Nate Meadows *needs some money and is selling some of his tools.

I just wish I had a few extra to just give him.

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

The dust has settled and my wounds are bandaged…..

Drum roll please…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Wait for it…..

(I'm downloading pics and sorting thru them as I'm typing)


----------



## boxcarmarty

First is a full size Delta lathe on workbench for for $70. I don't have a pic of that yet until it is set up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave called in a long distance bid on a Bedrock 605 at $65.00


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stanley #78 for $27.50…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure on this one yet, but it was $2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 drill chucks for $5


----------



## boxcarmarty

shop sign…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think you're hyperventilating Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

vise for $1…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I see you didn't show up until after the truck was unloaded…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raised panel shaper bit for $22.50…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Delta duplicator for the lathe for $15…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good grief Marty. Someone's gonna tell you you suck.


----------



## superdav721

Oh boy. I can't wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a short list of exotic woods for $40…..
curly maple
legnun vite?


> teak
> box elder
> angelin
> ebony
> coconut
> brazilian pepper
> pear
> willow
> nutmeg
> holly
> black locust
> mesquite
> plum
> imbuia


?
madrone???
monkey pod
suriana maritima
toona ciliata


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and I bought the wife a porta toilet for the large barge…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, you suck. I could handle everything but the wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12" carbide sawblade (resharpened) for $9…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

here's a pic of the lathe bench (without the doors on it).....


----------



## ssnvet

Your beyond hope Marty…. Sneak peek at lathe is required.


----------



## mojapitt

Bet your wife was impressed


----------



## Momcanfixit

You suck
Thou sucketh
Tu suces la grande …


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, If you look closely, you can see the swivel tool rest sitting on top…..

Monte, Getting her that also helps me spend more time fishing…..


----------



## TedW

How much did you pay for the two dollar plane?


----------



## mojapitt

Вы сосать

(Russian for you suck)

continuing from Sandra,


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, And I thought I couldn't pass up a bargain! I will say that your bargains are a lot less expensive than mine so you win.

Candy, I think you had to be there! Thanks for posting the pics. Monte sent me his # again so he's back on 'duty'.


----------



## ssnvet

Hurt my left knee in the shop today…. An old injury comeback worse than b4… Not happy


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I can only echo *74* & Monte….
*YOU SUCK!!!*

BTW: I got my #78 for only $5.00!!!

Matt,
Bummer dude….
Hope the right knee is up to the extra work!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, congrats. That is an incredible haul. So, let me just say "Sie saugen!!"

Matt, time to remember we aren't any younger and take it easy on the knee. Hope it feels better fast.

Calling it an early night. Kids are almost done coloring eggs. It's been a very busy day running around town. Tomorrow is a down day. Sherry already has au gratin potatoes cooked so she just has to warm them with the ham tomorrow. Hope y'all have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a peak at next weeks sale…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2085847&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## superdav721

Stay away. You have no more money. It's an addiction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh Chris I think that would be "saugen Sie"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I mention I got an old shop vac and a clamp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I attend Auctions Anonymous…..


----------



## ssnvet

au gratin potatoes ….. Yummy! One of my favs.

Since my planer is almost at ground level (boards run under a desk turned utility bench legs) I have to shuffle back and forth when I don't have a helper. Today, I tried to keep a continuous feed going to avoid snipe… but had to hurry over to the other side to clear the log jams as they came off the slide.


















I guess it was more than my already half broke knee could take.

Now where was my helper when I needed her?


----------



## TedW

Marty, it looks like you already got all the good stuff.


----------



## DonBroussard

Spent the day boiling and eating crawfish with family. Lent is SOOO tough on us in the South! After the crawfish area was cleaned up, it was on to dyeing eggs. They were boiled last night so the process went pretty quick. I also got to leave the yard unmoved to have proper hiding places for the eggs tomorrow. I guess I know what i'll be doing Monday . . .



















After all that was done, I chilled a bit with my peeps.










@Marty-You did good at the auction. Deep breaths, count to 3, exhale. That's for ME not to hyperventilate on your good buys. Tu susse (You suck in French-might have to use French spell check on this one).

@Andy-Sorry I missed out on the fun today. I will be back in October, though. Save me a nice log to run through the bandsaw!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thinkin' Matt, I heard snipes don't hide under desks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Pass the mudbugs and a cold one…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

The beer swilling cousin needs to go home so that the Easter Bunny can arrive. The EB prefers an early bedtime


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, point taken. It's been years since German classes - since Jr. High.

Don, crawfish boil looks great.

Matt come get a plate. She made a huge batch.

OK, I'm heading to bed for real this time. Eggs are colored, teens are in bed, only one is still out.

Night all.


----------



## ssnvet

Hippity-hop-hop, Hippity-hop-hop, Easter's on the way…

Heading down to the crazy Irish in-laws tomorrow… will be the first time down there for Easter. Hope they can keep the peace :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's genius. My planer is the one thing I can't figure out what to do with it. I have it sitting on a workmate until I need it then I move it to the bench. If I put it under the bench top…only problem is the table saw, but I may be able to route the boards under the ts. We'll see. Doesn't bother you to get all the way down there? Maybe less than having to lift the dang thing all the time. I'm excited about the idea of having a home for it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Chris. I took German in high school and college, but I don't remember much more than the words, the grammar is gone for the most part. I just wanted to say it again, Marty sucks.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. By in large, it has worked out great…. but the "getting down low" part got the better of me today.

Sitting here with a bag of ice on my knee as I type.

My goal for the shop is to have every tool set up and ready to go with the flip of a switch, and since the planer is one of the less frequently used tools, but takes up a lot of space with the in-out feed, I tucked it "down under"


----------



## ssnvet

We have a "Grande" version of the mud bug around these parts….. it's called Lobstah!


----------



## ssnvet

Mean while in Maine…

this was yesterday up in Jackman


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
They just aired that video on my local news.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yep, Marty you suck ,

Don look s like a good time and eating


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna check it out and see if it's doable. It just might. Would be a great time saver to have it set up somewhat permanently.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Easter all ,


----------



## ssnvet

that's all she wrote folks….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody heard from Jeff did he really go to work for Fine Wood Working magazine

and where in the world did Lucas go

Gary you been real quite hope alls well i have missed a lot of post


----------



## TedW

Happy Easter to you too, Eddie. you too Matt, and Bill, and Randy, Marty, Candy, Don, Dave, Sandra, Chris…. in short, ditto what Eddie said.


----------



## TedW




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i talked with the duck dynasty folks and told them that you and Andy would come if they could make it and Phil and Si and Willy said if they come they'll be there but Don has to bring some Gumbo  no just picking i only see them every once in a while going down the road but there but the Duck Commander building is just a bit down the road and always has a lot full of tourist there so its a option to go there at any time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

funny Ted


----------



## DIYaholic

Lurking has been a pleasure….
Now it's time to dream of treasure….

That is just prove of my exhaustion!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

careful with those eggs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

is it possible to make 8 chair back slats backwards yep it is had to redo em i guess that will teach me to keep to the plan more closely


----------



## TedW

Eddie, the extremes you'll go to spend more time playing with wood.


----------



## bandit571

A little time off from work tonight. had first dibs on who was going home, due to a lack of machines running. They were shutting most of the Injection lines down, due to a shortage of boxes. Anyway, decided to try to make a bottom for them hidden dovetails, so I could have a box









Them corners do indeed have dovetails inside. Lot of work, just to make a box…

Since I now have Vacation Days, decided to take a few. Tonight I get paid 8 hrs to sit on my rearend aat this computer, and play with a few planes. My two "off Days" next week will also be paid.

Lost five auctions on fee-bay. Spent $25 on a low angle block plane. Still have a we bit left over, might buy something else….

Hi Ted!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit it sounds likes a good nite to me ,a person needs to have a easy one once in a while , strong box should hold a lot of weight dont have to worry with those joints coming apart ,fee bay is it they got you coming and going


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Hope everyone has a great Easter


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I hope everyone has a great Easter.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning wheres the coffee ?
mornin Gary ,and Monty its another day in paradise 
http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/series/7247


----------



## mojapitt

They all are great days. It is just how we choose to spend them. I am going to spend mine making sawdust and having lunch with mom.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I can't make the boil this year, but if you do it again next year it will be high on my to do list.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats a idea have a yearly boil ,i know its a way for ya ,and a wedding to plan your plate is full hope we can do it next year


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Easter all. Sun is shining and 31 over here. Beautiful Easter day.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning and Happy Easter!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter everyone. Gotta make the coffee. Got up early so another firefighter from a neighboring FD could bring me cash to get started on a project for his bar he just bought. It's a bar behind the bar where the cash register will. That was a pretty good way to start my day. I'm excited about the project. Try to get it done this week. I've got 4 days.

Bandit, no offense, but I was thinking the same, a lot of work for joints you can't see. As long as you know they're there is all that matters.

Ted I saved that bunny cartoon to show my wife. She's an audiologist.

Everyone have fun hiding eggs, finding eggs, watching kiddos find eggs, eatingn eggs, etc.


----------



## Doe

sooooo many posts . . .

William, about the jig: there will always be someone who messes up the install - guaranteed. If you sell them, is it worth the anguish? I'm tempted though, Gerry really likes box joints so it's a good idea for Christmas.

Monte, about Santa. One of the greatest joys about being a parent is seeing a shining little face on Christmas morning saying she heard Santa on the roof. I don't think she remembers it but I always will.

Monte/Andy, those rings would make cool mirrors. Or frames. Or outhouse seats (ouch).

Randy, where did you get that petrified wood?

Arlin, what about your roses for mother's day? By the way I'm good for the same as before but I'd like to wait a bit for the dollar conversion to be a bit better.

Matt, what movie was that? I won't watch a movie with a sad ending. I also will avoid on principle any that won an Academy award because I need escapist type entertainment. I think I'm the only person in the world who loved Leonard Part 6.

Bill, the black Easter egg reminds me of one my bf Cathy's mother had when I was in my teens. She had a Ukrainian background and treasured her egg. Every time they moved, it was packed up carefully so it wouldn't break. I asked why it didn't smell and Cathy's mother said it was the wax that preserved it. One day the thing fell off the china cabinet . . . and bounced. It was wood.

Marty, olet syvältä

One of the rabbits mowing the lawn is getting too fat to fit under the fence. It was funny to watch it squeeze through. Happy Easter.


----------



## mojapitt

45 here this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning, and where's my chocolate bunny???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did somebody say that Jeff got a job??? I find that hard to believe…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny Doe, I have at least one wooden one too plus a ceramic one too. The picture I put up we're not mine, they were just something I googled. I'm at work and can't see mine til tomorrow. I think I have one that looks exactly like the black one though. I'll take some pictures of mine tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Happy Easter folks…....

275 new posts…...! Last 3 days have been busy…..

Gotta catch up on the posts later…..need to check out Eddies travel blog…..BRB


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Easter Nubbers….

Doe… the movie I suggested for Chris is called The Book Thief.

Off to Easter Service and then the crazy Irish in-laws (I add the adjective for Bandit's amusement).

Knee swelling went down and I can almost walk normally.

Coffee is calling….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Hippity Hop Holiday,

Brain not coming up with anything worth posting….

Doe,
The petrified wood is not mine, it is on one of the properties we maintain.
It was just to interesting not to share it.

Coffee being consumed….
Hopefully it will provide the needed energy & motivation….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy has no brain…..


----------



## ssnvet

This is my all time favorite Easter song, ever!

Watch and be blessed!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure that's working right Matt.


----------



## TedW

I stopped by to tell you guys something but then I got distrac…


----------



## TedW

Oh, that was it…. Happy Easter!!


----------



## gfadvm

Don, The crawfish pics have me drooling all over my keyboard!

eddie, Carol loves the Duck Dynasty guys. Maybe I can talk her into a road trip but it's doubtful.

Candy, Hope you aren't too stiff and sore this morning. Me, I'm ready to do it again!

I hope all of y'all have a great Easter. We're off to a family gathering this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…! Do I HAVE to get up? Bright sunshine into the MkI eyeballs…...ouch.

Three things I don't like about coffee:
1) not carbonated
2) can't just pop a top and chug it down….
3) no alcohol in it. Would have to buy that as an extra.

1st Mountain Dew is chugged, and starting to work. May have to grab another one…

Suppose to work tonight, and tomorrow night, with a training meeting Monday morning. Lets see, work all night, then sit down in a cozy classroom…...and try to stay awake? Yeah, right….

Might try to get that box glued up…..sometime this week….


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I haven't hear that song in ages. Used to hear it every Easter time. Thanks for sharing it.

Doe, the movie has a sad, yet hopeful ending. It was an excellent film, and I usually don't do sad endings either. If I wanted sad endings, I would just focus on real life.

Bandit, I will pray for you. Anyone who doesn't like coffee needs a lot of prayer - grin!

Eddie, the trip post was incredible. Thank you for sharing your vacation with us all.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Easter to all and to all Good Morning,

Anyone hear from Stumpy?

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Dig out the Squad Stove
Swipe a #10 can from the mess section
18" of commo wire
Use the lineman's pliers to form a spout on the lip of the #10 can
punch two holes for the wire ( an M16 round will work, DAMHIKT)and make a handle

Fire up the stove after a refill of Mo-Gas

Fill the #10 with water from the 5 gal. jug.

Grab ALL the coffee packets from the MREs, and dump into the boiling water.

When the long plastic spoon melts away. Coffee is ready.

Thanks to Sgt. Coffee for this. At least that is what they marked on my cammo cover. Ever see a spoon stand up on it's own, in a coffee cup? Now, THAT is some STRONG "Redeye" Cofffeeeeee!

Only way to make it drinkable? Half & Half. Half Redeye, & Half Jim Beam…...


----------



## TedW

Chris, enough with the ending! Some of us haven't seen the movie yet.









Arlin, Happy Easter to you too. I think stumpy is busy working on a egg coloring jig.

Bandit, now that's my kinda coffee!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, good point. Mouth will be kept closed regarding the movie.

Bandit, there's a reason I purchased a stainless steel French press before I was deployed. Army "coffee" is worse than drinking muddy water. It's so bad I wouldn't even let a lawyer or a politician drink it.


----------



## bandit571

Now you know WHY I drink Mountain Dews…..

Just sitting around the house today. Had one plane to finish prepping for shipment, WHEN the buyer pays, that is. Tote was a might loose, tain't any more.

What makes an Irish Family "crazy"? A lack of Guiness in the system, of course. And, as a Sober Irishman, i am VERY crazy…...

The "Better Half" has something a-boiling away in the Slow Cooker…...making the entire house smelll…..

Used to carry two canteens, one full of water, and one almost (hic) full of scotch. The old Johnny Walker would eat through those new plastic ones, so I kept a metal one for that sort of thing…

Over at SMC right now, there is a post about a Chinese woodworking show, er shows. IF you can tune out the fast paced Mandirian…this fellow can work the wood! Bow saws everywhere. In three 10 minute or so shows, he goes from a simple blank of wood into a long, wood bodied jointer plane, and makes decent shavings right off the bat! Worth looking up.


----------



## CFrye

Great song Matt! Glad knee is improving. 
Bandit beware! Mountain Dew causes kidney stones! At least that's the common denominator of my co-workers that get them. 
Andy, just a little sore and stiff from wrestling the cant hook. After that pecan monster, anything left in the log stack would be a piece of cake!
I made a cake today(I can fix stuff out of a box)! Having family over later for Easter/Birthday supper. Hubby is 66. The Mother Road. He cooked GUMBO!
Monte, have you set a date for the wedding?


----------



## CFrye

SMC?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after noon ,just another day in paradise
Chris that has to be really bad coffee 

Matt that was a awesome song kinda puts Easter in the right perspective


----------



## bandit571

Saw Mill Creek, go to the Neanderthal Haven section.


----------



## GaryC

Daaang, what a nice day. It's 80 today.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cindy

I am sorry I have never met you before. Guess I have been gone to long between sick sessions. 
Well I am the Half brain dead (Really) GI who was in a bombing in the middle east back in Feb 2008.

These guys and gals (River Girl, Sheila, Patron, littleredwagon) were my hope and rescue several years ago. Several people pooled some money together and Patron drove from New Mexico to Iowa to help me do woodworking better while in a wheelchair.

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

It is a sunny, rain free easter sunday, @ 72 degrees out! It can stay this way all year long!!


----------



## mojapitt

62 here, but the wind is howling again.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, I'm new here. Andy recruited me, so blame him! Obviously the half a brain you have left, and your heart, is filled with compassion. I admire what you are doing for other veterans. Thank you for your service then and now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree bandit. It can stay like this for six months and then go back to winter.


----------



## DonBroussard

@Arlin-A big thank you for your service then and now to our military. What you are doing is very noble. How can we help?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, you and your counterparts are more honorable than I can ever hope to be.

If there is anything I can send you to help, let me know.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, all those who ate too much today say Aye. AYE!


----------



## ssnvet

Aye! Spiral cut ham at the in-law's… Yummy!

Beautiful day! Hope you all had a nice Easter.

Road tripping to Cabelas tomorrow…. I'm going to have to exercise some restraint.


----------



## ssnvet

Where's our wittle Stumpykins got off too?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte and everyone else

Ted is helping me now with ideas. So it would be best to get with him later. 

Thank all of you so much.

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

No big Easter dinner at the firehouse. Just some brats and macaroni. Although I hear tell there's a cupcake with my name on it somewhere.

Ah, cabelas. We now have bass pro, cabelas and gander mountain in our area. Have fun Matt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Aye! 
Church, Easter dinner, more cleaning at Grandma's then a five hour drive home with the family, dog included.

Bandit - pass the JB….

I hope everyone had a great Easter. This bunny is headed for bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, good afternoon and good night.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Aye! Ham, au gratin potatoes, veggies and biscuits. It was glorious!

Hope y'all had a wonderful Easter. Spent mine focused on the family and the reason for Easter, Christ.

Time for a short walk with the wife beneath the stars, then some sleep.

Night all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo back. 
Hi Dave and Bill. Still haven't turned off the computer. Worse than the kids at stalling.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope all had a wonderful weekend/Easter.

My one day weekend is coming to a close.
Anyone want to take my shift tomorrow???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No thanks Randy, but that was nice of you. I gotta do some woodworking.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
There will be "wood" working involved….
Mulch IS just ground up wood!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, i wood love to see some pictures of what you can build with that would.


----------



## TedW

Well, looks like the cat's out of the bag.









So here's the thing everybody. I'm making a website for Arlin's woodworking school for veterans-or better put, the woodworking "club" for veterans, which will focus on teaching woodworking. The website will be at http://woodvets.com but it's not online yet, I'm still working on it.

At this time what we need is tutorials. Woodturning and simple hand tools and techniques is the main focus, but scrolling, carving, finishing and all other matters are more than welcome. Obviously I can't help with the tutorials because I don't have any woodworking tools to speak of.

Wood Vets is not a club yet, as there are too many details to work out. The objective at this point is to drive traffic to the site with two main goals in mind-to promote the soon-to-be club, and to generate advertising revenue to invest in shop space, equipment, and operating costs.

All proceeds will go directly to Arlin. I will set up the advertising in my name just to get it started, but will quickly get Arlin set up with his own account with the various advertisers.

Anybody interested in contributing how-to articles is encouraged to contact me and provide the following:

Your full name
Your preferred username
Your email address

When the site is ready, I will create your account and you will receive your login information via email.

It's a WordPress site, so writing the articles will be easy peasy. You will not be signing up for a long term commitment. Of course, if you're in it for the long run, that would be great! But that is not the focus at this stage. The focus at this point is to generate revenue and build an audience.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, that is fantastic. Thank you for your support of our veterans. Unfortunately I have very little in terms of woodworking skills. Buy I think this is a great, not only for helping veterans learn to enjoy woodworking but to show them that there is community support for what they have done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, way to go Ted. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## ssnvet

Good for you for helping out Ted…

Hope the venture goes well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Way to go, Ted!!!

I'm to inexperienced (read: inept!) to offer tutorials.
Perhaps there's some other way to contribute content or support???

On another note….
I'm calling this day over….
So, I'm out!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not know if I let the cat out of the bag or not?

But it is for Vets/Active Duty/Law Enforcement/ FireFighters and EMT personal and their families who I have been teaching Wood Turning and using all forms of Hand tools.

I always felt when I was gone overseas it was the home string who helped my family stay safe (LE's FF, EMT's) who looked out for my family. So I own them a debt of gratitude as much as my brothers in arms. My son in law is a LE to along with several friends who are FF and one who is a EMT. They all tell me of how there are forms of PTSD in their fields also and I feel so sorry about that.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

Dave, Yay!









Everybody else, let's not boil the beans till they're in the kettle. It's a work in progress


----------



## TedW

Arlin, I was kidding about the cat out of the bag. I just didn't want to mention my involvement until the site is ready, but our friends may as well know what my involvement is and how they can help. How-to articles are one of the best ways to drive traffic to a site.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

way to go Ted , may be good to have links to different sites of woodworkers and their blogs


----------



## TedW

I certainly will, Eddie. The site has a built in directory system where anybody can submit links along with a description and an image if they want. They don't have to be a member to submit a link, but all submissions will be subject to approval to keep the spammers out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted looks like you and i are the only nite owls up this late ,is all going well in the windy city .not much going on here all in all its just another day in paradise ,have got my hours turned around a bit sleeping late ,its works out better sometimes i get more done without the day interruptions


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie….....

Count one more.

My hours get backwards sometimes too…....loved the travels photos man…...post more if have em…!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff i did stop at a truck stop in New Mexico and it had a free museum it had some neat stuff in it and took some more of me and David , David is very sharp heres some of it had a lot of cars in it 
















this was a Challenger had one of these in the 70s paid 800 dollors for it 340 six pack this one had a big engine


----------



## CFrye

Me three, uh four? Working night shift Monday night.


----------



## CFrye

Classic car, Marilyn Monroe AND Elvis!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres some old bikes


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy…....!

Eddie - reminds me of a time my buddy offered me to drive his 63 (split window) Vette 7 hours north to storage…...the car is awe inspiring from the outside, but sucks to drive for 7 HOURS…....exhaust leak and no power steering…...bad idea….......cool car's Eddie….....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning Candy and Jeff i think there was john wayne back there too


----------



## JL7

Love the Betty Boop…...I know a Betty Boop…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff that had to be a blast except for the fumes and sore arm from steering it


----------



## JL7

Yep Eddie…it was a blast…a true race car for sure….....but had a blasted headache!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

love Betty Boop , this truck stop was out in the middle of nowhere ,nice one thou think it was run by some Indians there seemed to a lot out there but was friendly and didnt try to scalp me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres Candy saying tell those cajuns to stop eating up all the Gumbo and get quit and Andy thinking they do know this is Oklahoma and i do have a candy stroper here  Don was picking with candy on them we had a Great time


----------



## JL7

Bonus Eddie…..

The coolest stuff is just out on the highway somewhere….....glad you found it…....Need to fire up the bike soon…...


----------



## CFrye

I used to work with Betty Boop. She moved. To New Mexico a few tears ago. Hmmm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this was a strange site to me thousands of these big wind mill every where ,going green


----------



## JL7

LOL…...!

I still know Betty Boop…..

Stop eatin' that gumbo you Cajuns'...............


----------



## JL7

Yep…....windmills…....somewhat political these days…....

No comment! except there are huge farms of them south of me…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy she works in a truck stop now 

Jeff thats so true just out of nowhere ,need to saddle your bike up and head down here for the boil got room or a couch will make room Williams bringing his tent and family and then going to the Bonnie and Clyde trade show its about 30 miles down the road a huge flea market about sell any thing there

http://bonnieandclydetradedays.com/

and about a 1/4 wile up the road is the duck dynasty place seems to have a lot of folks going there think they have a shop in the building havent been in there but you can buy the stuff at walmart cheaper i hear but i think they have tors thur it 
http://www.monroe-westmonroe.org/index.cfm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

where did yall meet Betty Boop at ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy Don says if he can make it we'll have a large pot of gumbo ,he make some of the best ive ever ate and he had it tuned down a bit for Andy,


----------



## CFrye

Funny Eddie! Looks really confrontational. Ted, I think it's great what you and Arlin are setting up.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…..I'm keeping Betty a secret…...you got the Duck boys to call you famous!

Might drive the bike down…......mighty hard on the ears…....we'll see…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff If you do dont worry about a place to stay got room and eats , David going to try to make

Candy if yall can make it its a small town but kind of a hub a few miles in any direction and its the gulf of mexico or Ozark mountains in Arkansan or the Mississippi river with its state parks and Texas going the other way


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Jeff.. this where you been hidin'?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff Betty Boop is sexy ,if you and her arrive on that bike ill know that was a fake in mexico


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Gary up early or up late 
hes building something or only Betty Knows


----------



## JL7

I figured we WOOD wake Gary…......


----------



## CFrye

I'm requesting the time off Eddie. Jim said he'd do up a batch of apple butter. Betty Boop used to be an Access clerk (she signed patients into the ER). She would translate Spanish speaking patients for us. After several years we found out she was mis translating and calling the ER nurses 'wet nurses'. She was mortified.


----------



## GaryC

Just woke up. Happens at times.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, how ya gonna tote all that maple down to Eddies on that there bike?


----------



## JL7

Gary - still waitin' for photos….........but no rush!

Eddie - might not have Betty on the back of the bike…...she's married and I'm not….....


----------



## JL7

Tie downs…


----------



## GaryC

I have lots of them but I'm taking more as I put the stuff together. Then I'm going to do a blog about the trip to their place and the tour I got. Just for you, buddie…


----------



## CFrye

Hi Gary!
Jeff, what about that rumor about you getting a job?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

tell Jim that was some great apple butter and will swap some craw fish for some  that was funny wet nurses

Gary i hate waking up in the middle of the nite never can go back to sleep


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Candy
That's why I'm here, Eddie. Of course, I'll be nappin' lots today.
Candy, Jeff ain't got no job. He's rich


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary got back and looked like he must of sold the mortise machine its not listed on there maybe another will pop up 
how you like the incra fence ?


----------



## JL7

All rumors…...

Job and being rich…........both.


----------



## Doe

Coffee anyone? Are you guys up early or not gone to bed yet?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff going back to work 
first Marty now Jeff


----------



## GaryC

That was too much machine anyway, Eddie. I've had mine for 10 years and really don't use it that often. 
Jeff, I think Gene is bringing some mesquite. I'm bring mahogany and padauk. Might bring something else if I can think of it. Oh, some Texas Ebony for William to turn a pen with


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Doe i think a little of both its Ted Fault for waking us up 
thanks for the coffee Doe
i got the donuts


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Doe. I got a couple hours of sleep. That will keep me going until a strong urge for a nap takes me down


----------



## Doe

Arlin/Ted, The AAW have turning teaching guides: Teaching. I'm not sure if they're just for members or available to everyone.


----------



## JL7

Yep - its Ted's fault…........

Normally it would be Marty's fault….....or maybe Gary…..


----------



## GaryC

Whoa, big fella. I have no faults. Just ask my puppy dog. She never lies


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the sand man has sprinkled some dust in my eyes going to hit the hay yall have a good one and those going to work have safe day , 
later gaters


----------



## JL7

Me too…..

I leave you with this:


----------



## CFrye

Morning Doe!


----------



## GaryC

I'd like to watch that video but it would suck up all my satellite time.


----------



## mojapitt

Ya'll started early this morning


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Monte. Hows the northland doing?


----------



## mojapitt

40 this morning. Supposed to be beautiful this week. Hope so. Taking stuff to a gun show this weekend.


----------



## GaryC

Taking guns?


----------



## mojapitt

For me it's gun cabinets and some "man cave" stuff. My brother will take the gun supplies. No gun. It's in Gillette Wyoming. Should have about 15,000 pass through.


----------



## CFrye

Is the crawfish boil also a lumber swap?


----------



## GaryC

That's lots of potential customers. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## mojapitt

If you have the boil next year it will be a lumber swap. I will be bringing a trailer.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, some of us were just taking woods to swap or use while there. Kinda do what you want to. Jeff is bringing me some maple from - I think a bowling alley. I have some 8/4 mahogany that came from trailer flooring. Gene said he was bringing some mesquite. Just whatever. Don't have to bring anything. Just some of us talking


----------



## GaryC

That's cool, Monte. Maybe we could plan it at this years boil…


----------



## mojapitt

Double edged sword, I always like new customers. But I am so far behind already, I am really struggling to catch up. But that's life.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, it's better than begging for customers..


----------



## CFrye

I see.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, the stuff I'm bringing is for anyone that wants it. I just have lots of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course, being a capitalist pig, if I bring a trailer full of wood for a swap, I can write off the trip as a business expense.


----------



## GaryC

Well, there's an up side to everything…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- The problem with making jigs for other people, especially for sale, is liability. When a commercial jig hits the market, it's been thoroughly tested for safety, idiot proofed, and they still carry a large and expensive insurance policy. I guarantee you that somebody is going to push that box joint jig with their hand right behind it where the blade comes out, and they will own you and me both. It's better to let them build it themselves.


----------



## ssnvet

Living proof how the lawyers have made all of our lives better…....NOT.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy, is there not some kind of "use at your own risk" disclaimer you could use?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', from the Old Pueblo.

All this talk about the May boil has me itching to get on the road. Can't wait.

The wedding is over, parties are done, time to head back to the mesa. 
Our son married into a wonderful family and his mom and I are grateful for their open and very gracious acceptance of our son.

Catch ya'll later. Time to get on the road.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have one of those disclaimers on the plans, and I believe it protects me, but people will sue regardless, especially on a ready made product. Even if they know they will lose, they typically will try and bleed you dry with legal fees in the hopes of a settlement. Nobody is responsible for their own actions any more. What used to be called an accident is now called negligence and somebody has to pay. Burn yourself with hot coffee, make a million dollars. Remove the blade guard from your table saw and run your hand through the blade, make ten million dollars. It happens every day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should get that itch checked out, Gene. Send me a photo of the affected spot. I have a lot of experience with rashes…


----------



## ssnvet

There goes Stumpy practicing medicine without a license again.

Kids are on spring vacation, but still have 8 am track practice. :^o

I took a vacation day and the heaters are warming up the shop now…. thinking about gluing up the top for the hope chest.

Have a great day doin' whatever you do best…. except for Randy… he's got to get up out of bed :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. You've been busy while I slept.

Gary, love the line about your pup. Dogs are great. You can have a miserable day, cone home and the pup will be right there wagging its tail.

I'm looking forward to pics from the boil … hint, hint. Wish I could be there to meet y'all in person, but not happening at this stage of life. I really enjoyed Eddies road trip tour.

Arlin, let any local woodworking club know what your doing and you they may provide some blogs and how to write ups. Seems to be a lot of vets in woodworking and those that aren't vets often are quick to lend support.

I agree with Stumpy regarding the lawsuits. Too many people looking for something for nothing. I believe in assuming the best about folks unless until they prove otherwise, but it is definitely a risk when you start selling things. Even more of a risk when those things could be involved in physical harm, regardless if it is the fault of the device or the one using it.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Stumpy. 
This being a family friendly site, just a tight pic of one pustule will have to suffice. Had to back up to the mirror to get the shot.








The only cure is boiled mudbugs, liberally ingested.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Itchy and Scratchy et al.

Home from NS. Daughter is signing in the Music Festival. Busy day ahead.

Who has coffee on? You mean I have to make my own. Shocking.

My hubby and I take a trip most years, usually in the Spring. I'm totally in for the 2nd annual boil. Bummed that I'm going to miss the 1st.


----------



## superdav721

Yall nasty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW- I thought MY comment would be the one that made everybody saw "ewwww"... Then I come on here and Sandra beats me. Music festival? Ewwww…


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks like LJ ate my earlier post. No sense in testifying it all.

Arlin, check out local woodworking clubs. It seems many woodworkers are vets and those that aren't lend a lot of support for vets.

Morning all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I hope everyone had a good weekend and a good holiday.


----------



## GaryC

BTW, Stumpy. I downloaded the WS3000 station plan and printed it. While taking it out of the printer, I got a paper cut. Looking into it now with my lawyer


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, great video on the shaving bench. Of course, the best part is the end. I'm guessing that's your granddaughter. She's a cute little thing.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, Sorry for your injury. Stumpy is judgment proof, though. He put all his assets in his dog's name. 
That should give your lawyers paws.


----------



## gfadvm

95 posts in the last 12hours? Y'all are nutz!

eddie, Loved the museum pics!

Ted, Great idea for the WW site for veterans! I don't have any skills to share but will be happy to volunteer turning wood!

My e mail has apparently been hacked AGAIN so if yer getting diet ads or Viagra ads with my e mail on em, it ain't me!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, guess I'll just have to tell my lawyer to flea from this case


----------



## TedW

85 posts, whaddyou guys wake up at 5 am and start posting? Well, I can't read them all… have to get to work.

Eddie, Jeff…. I went to bed right after my last post…. then over slept this morning.

Doe… Arlin is a member of AAW. Maybe he can check that out. Only problem is those are their how-to articles, so doesn't help with generating traffic to the site. One thing though, Arlin can make the club a chapter of AAW and take advantage of their group insurance plans and other benefits.

Somebody posted "It's Ted's fault.." I'm not gonna scroll back to see who posted it but yeah… probably right.

Stumpy… I made my table saw sled with a stop and blocks of wood around where the blade exits the back. But if I ever did make and sell them (yeah, right…) I'm sure somebody would still manage to cut their hand off.

I gotta go to work, people…. later!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin all. Itches, scratches, weddings, wood, would, etc. Busy morning i see. Picked up a bunch of MDO and other supplies to build cabinets, so that's what I'm gonna do.

Happy Monday!


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers! Lots of insomniac postings while I slept.

Arlin-Please keep us posted on when the site goes live. I wonder if you could recruit some of the online instructors to contribute lessons to the site. Sir Stumpy and Cap'n Eddie Castelin come to mind, and I'm sure others would like to contribute as well.

Ted-Good on ya for helping with Arlin's noble project.

Eddie-Nice cars in the car museum. I never had one, but I've always wanted to have a 1956 Chevy (the one without the fins) since that's the year of my birth. Your crawfish boil might end up with an event like "Dave's Bake Sale" a few years ago. People flying in in helicopters, air dropping supplies like potatoes and seasoning, parking problem reminiscent of Woodstock. I'll send you send me a PM so we can coordinate on the groceries.


----------



## superdav721

Thank ya Chris 
yes that is Ayrabella my grand youngun.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's been like ten minutes since I got another email advertisement from Popular Woodworking! Hope those guys are ok over there…


----------



## mojapitt

Poplar Woodworking tends to be very prolific with their promotions.


----------



## superdav721

Wasn't that the guys that said were weren't "vetted"?


----------



## superdav721

Fine Woodworking says I need a Vette? (5/17/2012)

It's created a rukus bigger than that time I tried on all the underwear at Walmart. A hullabaloo on the scale of the great sawdust snorting contest we did in '91.

For those who have been living in a cave, here's the crisis we faced this week: "A perfect storm of stupidity." That's what Fine Woodworking appeared to call the greatest threat to woodworking since the biscuit joint. You see, woodworkers around the world are being subjected to unapproved, un-vetted ignoramuses who utilize their blogs and low budget YouTube videos to fill the unwitting craftsman's mind with so called "tips" and "techniques" that haven't been reviewed by the proper body of experts.

In their recent podcast, the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine bemoaned the abundance of internet blogs and videos. The episode was titled "A Perfect Storm of Stupidity" and seemed to broadly paint us new media pioneers as being bad for the craft, creating a cesspool of unapproved content.

Unapproved? Yes, casting themselves in the unenviable role of hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers they explained that it is dangerous to consume woodworking information unless it has been properly vetted by the powers that be. Who are the powers that be? The woodworking magazines and the accredited schools of joinery.

Woodworkers the world over were outraged First, FWW editor Asa Christiana implied that too many people were presenting themselves as experts while teaching unsafe or poorly executed woodworking techniques. But the real kicker was the implication that the average Joe Sixpack is so dumb that he will copy everything he sees on those podcasts and blogs. Like a child who will chug the bleach under the sink if a Mr. Yuck sticker isn't applied, woodworkers need a parent to filter out the unapproved content lest we end up with a population of finger-less nimrods who think a proper finish comes in a can labeled Minwax.

Let me be fair The lion's share of the problem can be traced directly back to the podcast's title, which has since been changed. Fine Woodworking explained today (better late than never) that "storm of stupidity" referred to a later segment about mistakes that they had made in the shop recently. That does help take away some of the sting.

The problem, though, is more complex: The crux of Fine Woodworking's argument was that new woodworkers could pick up bad or even dangerous habits from watching or reading these "unvetted" sources. Even IF the internet was full of people saying "I'm an expert in everything so when I tell you it's safe to stop a spinning sawblade with your tongue, you can trust me"… I find it hard to believe that an intelligent person would be prepared to french kiss his table saw. I have seen some outrageously unsafe stuff on YouTube, mostly skateboarders smashing nuts first into poles, and I can tell you I have never went home and tried to copy it.

I am one of those "unvetted" bloggers and all of my viewers know what I stand for: having fun in the shop. I never present myself as an expert in funriture making or hand tools or anything of the sort. I demonstrate techniques which I can do well, but I never present my way as the only, or even the best way of doing things. I have watched a LOT of podcasts and read a lot of blogs. Any fool can tell the difference between the guy who used his car's spinning wheel as a lathe to turn a bowl and a guy like Curtis Buchannan who turns delicate legs for his Windsor chairs.

All of us are vetted. Not by the woodworking magazines and schools, but by thousands who watch or read and then write their comments about what they see. In the first episode of Blue Collar Woodworking I wore gloves while milling some wood. I immediately got comments about safety. There's a lot of debate on the issue. And now anyone who watches that video can see from those comments that it is something he should think about before he does it.

True story: TODAY I got three emails from someone vetting my statements on the history of the hand plane. In episode #6 I said that the Wright brothers invented it, along with popcorn. At least one viewer took it upon themselves to post comments stating that this wasn't true. A while back I did a bit about daylight savings time being invented by farmers. I got several comments about the actual history of daylight savings time. This proves two things. First, that some people can't spot tongue-in-cheek humor, and second, that every practice, every word is carefully scrutinized by not just a couple of "experts", but by thousands of real life woodworkers. If I fall out of line, they catch it.

I am very sorry that the internet is cutting into the readership of traditional woodworking magazines. I still subscribe to several, including Fine Woodworking. But people are getting lots of tips, tricks and yes, entertainment from shows like Blue Collar Woodworking and The Wood Whisperer and Woodworking for Mere Mortals without paying $7 an issue. And while it is true that some of that free info is hardly worth the price you pay for it, the good stuff far outweighs the bad. Guys like me will never replace the true experts like Charles Neil and Roy Underhill. But I'm not trying to. I'm just having a good time doing what I love. And if I lose a finger and you go cut off one of yours to be like me… well, you don't deserve ten fingers anyway.

So, crack a cold one and watch the latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking. Then go buy an issue of Fine Woodworking with the confidence that Stumpy Nubs personally vetted them. 

(NOTE: Asa Christiana, editor of Fine Woodworking Magazine subscribed to Lumberjocks today so he could respond to this article with an apology. He also wrote a blog explaining that he had screwed up and wanted to clarify his comments. So I decided to rewrite the article above to give a fair assessment of the controversy based on the new facts, such as the misunderstanding over the title, etc, while still stating my opinion in the witty, sarcastic way I am prone to. We still disagree over this issue, but I want to thank Asa for being a stand up guy.)


----------



## superdav721

Nope it was the other guys


----------



## mojapitt

So Dave, you seem somewhat fired up about this. A recent forum here on LJs covered this very issue about "qualified advice". The person who received the advice has the responsibility to decide if the person giving the advice is credible. If you follow everything that is said like a Lemming, you deserve what you get. My 2 cents.


----------



## JL7

Interesting stuff Dave….

No question that internet bloggers have changed the landscape dramatically…...the magazine folks are scrambling to find ways to survive. I had a phone conversation with an editor who said flat out, bloggers are their biggest threat, and specifically LJ is first in line…...........


----------



## lightcs1776

We all know the Wright brothers didn't invent popcorn. It was caramel popcorn that they invented.

As for woodworking magazines, I looked at subscriptions but at $7 - $10 a month, they make my old hunting magazines look like a bargain. They have plenty of advertising pages in them as well. I love Charles Niels instructional and review videos on YouTube, and plan to purchase some of his books over time, but right now, as a hobbiest that doesn't get regular time in the workshop, it would be a waste (and his YouTube videos are why I would be confident in purchasing his books and instructional videos in the future).


----------



## superdav721

Those are Stumpys words.
I just agree with them.


----------



## superdav721

Personally with the internet and time on your hands you can pick any subject and become an "exspert" in a short time.
I love the ability to research a specific subject and get buckets of information on it.
U just have to sift through the bad.
It is all out there.
TV, newspapers and magazines are dying. Period.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn, after-work NAP just wasn't enough, where is all the Mountain Dews?

Training meeting after work this morning: walk 1/2 mile to the OTHER end of the plant. Up a LONG set of stairs. Meeting room was full of comfy chairs, and WARM! Item being trained on wasn't even the items I run, WTF? Still, after a slow walk back to MY timeclock, I did get 1/2 hour of overtime…..

Been watching a few Chinese wood working shows on youtube. That guy is amazing with just hand tools! Had just three segments to go from a blank of un-marked wood, to a fully functioning Jack plane! All hand chisel work, with a bow saw to do some of the work thrown in. This fellow uses the back side of a hatchet ( Pole??) as a hammer to drive the chisels. And walks the chisel to the next cut, with the swing of the axe already started! Never missed the chisel, either. Ever see a wall FULL of racks of chisels? Then another wall full of them frame/bow saws?

His shop is almost as small as the Dungeon Shop…..


----------



## superdav721

Bandit here is one of my playlists.
This aught to keep you busy
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB61127E7B6DF88B2


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, what a bunch of jabber-wookies!!!
108 posts to get caught up on….


----------



## mojapitt

It's been a hard day on the keyboard


----------



## TedW

Dave, those are some great videos…. easy to get hooked on watching and not get anything done.

Randy, so you probably missed that one where somebody said something about you. Don't worry though… I'm sure it's not completely true.

Well, done with the pay the bills work for today, now time to get busy with the keep me out of trouble work.


----------



## TedW

M nte, my k ybo rd is d ing ust f ne.


----------



## StumpyNubs

HEY- That Fine Woodworking "Vette" article up there looks familiar…


----------



## lightcs1776

Yeah, it was clearly written Stumpy style. I fully agree with it. Times have changes and magazines have to change and offer something unique if they are going to be profitable.


----------



## lightcs1776

Those are some amazing videos. The chisels must be absolutely razor sharp. And the shaving his plane was taking off were incredible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Loved the photos….
Especially the one of you on the "Wild West" wagon!!!

Jeff,
Just because the "Job & Rich" thing is a rumor….
That doesn't necessarily make it un-true!!!

Ted,
I did get out of bed.

Are you folks saying that not everything on the internet is true, factual, real, "safe & prudent"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't say that, but that's what I've been told.


----------



## mojapitt

I believe everything on the Internet as much as I believe everything from my ex wife. Ok ,I believe the Internet more.


----------



## ssnvet

So I was a good boy at Cabelas and didn't sneak over to the shooting sports department even once.

I signed up for their credit card again (ditched the last one after 6 mos and never using it). They gave me $20 off my purchase and a hat. Then, if I texted them, I got another $10 off. So I got $25 worth of arrows for my budding archer, and $85 steel toe work shoes… all for $80, of which my employer will reimburse me $50 for the shoes. And guess what I'm going to do with this CC in a month or two? That way I can play their little game again next time.

OK… now you know… I'm as tight as a drum :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Smart, Matt. Very smart.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt, I've done the same thing. When I shop in the US, I usually get the push to sign up for a credit card. So I do to get the discount, then pay the exact amount that I just put on the card and cancel the thing as soon as I get home.

And many years ago, when I would occasionally carry a credit card balance, I would switch over to a card that had zero interest for six months and cancel it exactly one day before the six months ran out. I don't ever carry a balance now.

But DID you know, that if you do carry a balance, and you get a competitor's offer in the mail, you can call your own CC company and tell them you plan on switching to the other offer unless they lower their rate. My visa rate was permanently lowered years ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - it's 'frugal'. I prefer 'frugal'. 
I have no problem spending money (can we say 'Festool'?) but if there's a way to get what I want for a better price, I'm all over that.

I'm a fanatic at the grocery store. I flat out REFUSE to pay full price for butter, cereal, cheese and many other staples that regularly go on sale. Groceries up here are obscenely expensive compared to the US, and the coupons are almost non-existant.

I'm rambling.

What were you all talking about?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, and for the truly crazed - I actually have a grocery binder to keep track of the store prices….


----------



## GaryC

I wonder if coupons from here would work there?


----------



## Gene01

I need a count. How many of you guys that will be at eddie's on 5/16 like hot stuff? I mean *HOT* stuff.
Lemme know quick, like really quick.

Gary, the only things that work as well in Canada as in the US are woodworking tools and some Fords.
I'm told that woodworking tools actually work better in Canada in many cases. Oh, yeah, and duct tape, too.


----------



## GaryC

Me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra you're rambling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had an issue when I started college where I signed up for all kinds of credit cards to get shirts and hats, etc. not that I used them, but I had a lot to cancel. I've never ever carried a balance. Might have forgot to make a payment once though, but literally only once.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Good job getting the discounts.

*74*,
A "grocery binder"....
Yeah, you ain't right!!! ;^)

I can't speak to U.S. products performance aspects in Canada.
However, I have found that Canadian beer brought back to the U.S.
Performs exceptionally well!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw - coupons from there don't work here.

And yes, I'm disturbed. The binder came into being when I had my first stint off work. Ain't been right since.


----------



## Gene01

1. Gary


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, the only reason you say Sandra isn't right for keeping close tabs on grocery costs is because you don't have kids. Let me tell you, I've had grocery bills hitting $400 and $500 and that was with coupons and off brand items. Kids make the world an expensive place. It's well worth it, but expensive. I have four of them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

$400 here wouldn't cover two weeks Chris. I'm pretty sure that our universal healthcare is funded by the price of boneless chicken breasts….


----------



## mojapitt

Food prices are going stupid and getting worse. Don't know where it will end.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm not right for many reasons. I'm not left though, either. Suffice it to say I don't always hear the drummer, let alone follow the beat.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, OUCH! Now, I don't know how you do things there, but Sherry cooks just about everything from scratch, and that does help. However, that $500 will cover food and cleaning supplies too. It is at the commissary, which has pretty good prices for the most part. We go a couple times a month and buy in bulk and hit the sales whenever possible.

Edit: Oh, and any boneless meat is off the list unless on a super sale. Even boneless chuck roast was over $3 a pound the last time we hit the market.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I have a simple rule when it comes to ladies. They are always right minded (which does not mean they are always right). Whether I believe it or not, it has kept me married for just shy of 23 years, so I will stick with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is absent tonight because he's out dealing with Village Idiots again. So everyone needs to try to cheer him up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy uses coupons some. She saves a lot of them and uses about 1/4 of them. She saves coupons for stuff she will never buy. I don't understand that. Having chickens saves a lot on eggs. Having goats does nothing for us, except use the money we save by having chickens. We have been doing a produce co-op very 2 weeks. Tonight we got a box full of apples, lettuce, sweet potatoes, broccoli and a few other things all for $22. That seems pretty good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, cheer up. You have a sawmill and will be able to use it again. Probably tomorrow is my guess.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - Most of our meals are from scratch here as well.

Regular price of butter - $4.37 / lb. 
Sale price of ground beef is $3.99 / lb

Having said all that, minimum wage and salaries in general are higher here.

Okay, surely to goodness I have something more interesting to talk about than groceries.

Maybe not. Must mean it's bedtime. I can see Bandit rolling his eyes from here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's talk about the weather.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, cheer up Andy. Although we know you prefer the horses' rumps here, at least you're still dealing with the same anatomical part… Hmmmm - you must wash your hands a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or hockey. The blues are up 2 games to nil. This is the year. Maybe!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with talking about real life. I have dreams, and I get closer to them eevery year. But I like to be grounded in reality at the same time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

First time cutting and using MDO plywood today. Had hard time remembering which way the main grain runs so as. Orient it correctly for the most strength. It's nice to cut though. It does not splinter or tear out.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, it's dark outside on the East coast. It was sunny, buy now there's stars out.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Did ya hear….
Dave got a horse and needs to borrow one of your hats!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hockey. I like hockey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Chris, now you've got it. Dark here too. A bit of rain. Spring peepers peepin'. June bugs trying to get in my back door.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dark here too. Good chance of daylight tomorrow.

And with that gents and gems, I'm outta here.


----------



## lightcs1776

I figured it would still be light out there, Bill.

I like hockey, just wish it was cheaper to bring the family to a game.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Is that *ICE* hockey???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sandra that was great! It's "old time hockey coach, and none of that stinkin root beer".


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm not sure what Andy's doing tonight, but from what I've seen of his attitude here, he is doing it well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, you are either really brave or ….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Randy! ICE hockey! I need to play some ice hockey soon.

I'm only an hour ahead. Chris, I'm not sure I have ever paid to go to a game. It's all free tickets for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that I really like my IBox?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte. That doesn't look like beetle kill pine.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice box joints, Monte.


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-Well said about Andy's attitude. He does have an attitude, but it's a good one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Watcha makin???


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, I've been impressed by many great attitudes here. Andy is the real deal.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of the cost of food…. about a years ago, I heard this investment guru guy on the radio saying the surest rate of return would be if you could buy two years worth of groceries, as apparently the writing was on the wall about raising food prices.

But of course, our nincompoops in Washington pull food and energy costs out of their inflation calculations. After all ya know, those are only things that everybody HAS to buy and has no control over, so why include them. Who cares if the price of the latest electronic gadget is falling… but food and fuel… ya, we're pretty much screwed.

Made some progress on hope chest #2 today.

Back to work tomorrow… I think I'm going to gag down some Nyquil, as I'm slogging through day 5 of a sinus cold, with no improvement.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a king size bed with 7 drawers under it. I also have 2 dressers to finish. Lots of drawers to make.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, the cost of groceries, and the GMOs in our food, are what pushed me to finally start a small garden. Mostly the GMOs though.

Monte, I hope you'll be posting pictures soon. Most of my "woodworking" is done through looking at what y'all make and enjoying how great it looks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for sleep. Night all.


----------



## superdav721

Yall seen my horse…..........
gata go….....


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm really tired.
It could be the 15 yards of mulch laid down today….
But I think it was reading all of today's posts!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, it is time for bed. Night.


----------



## TedW

I'm stuck in a design rut… no matter what I do Arlin's website is looking like a a 10 year old designed it, and not a very talented one at that. I think I'll try using Joomla instead of Wordpress. If anyone is wondering what the heck I'm talking about, Joomla wood is cut from the Joomla tree.

I'm slicing a piece of cherry in half, edgewise, with a handsaw. Anybody here ever do that? It's turning out to be a little tricky.


----------



## TedW

One of these and a wood background is all I got so far. I may as well be using crayons! :\


----------



## superdav721

boo


----------



## TedW

Dave, I agree


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite all you day shiftier


----------



## TedW

Good night, Eddie. We'll hold the fort down.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don ill give you a buzz tomorrow and set some times and frame work for the GUMBO boil and gathering ,Gary and Gene and William and his family are coming so far Candys tring to get a day off being a ER nurse has to be done ahead of time ,Andy and carol may come but ita ifffy thing ,Dave and Lucas are going to try but Daves wife is still on the road of recovery its a ways off David is proable going to make it and Jeff really wants to and proable will be there its a long ride and planing for some but well make room , then theres my kids all grown with their kids word has leaked out of the boil so not sure but will be fun time ,i dont want you to buy all that on your own we,ll get together and ill send some funds for the gumbo stuff ,been looking for the craw fish maycan get them cheaper down your way if so well get to gether and ill buy them there ,will have hambergers and hotdogs and if Williams up to it teach me how to do a big briket also so there will be pleanty of food there ,my daughter has got one of those air up thing for the kids to play in one of those they jump in and have a couple of x boxes set up in side to you know how these throw downs goes it will be fun and will try to get my shop in some kind of order by then been adding some french cleat shelfs and got a great idea from david on some clamp racks 
and Andys had a great way he stored his hand power tool under his bench going in that direction too but will get together by phone and get details worked out

Asa from FineWoodWorking is going to be here think he want to get stumpy in a craw fish eating competion LOL 
not really hes a great editor and master craftsman ,but would be nice to see us misfits on the cover of it

Roy Underhil is coming and bringing a hand made crawfish pot made from hard wood not sure how thats going to work out

Charles Neil is coming and bring some thing to put a nice smooth finish on the Gumbo not sure he know its not a type of wood

Steve from California'' Woodworking for Mere Mortals'' will be there but said hes never hear of gumbo or crawfish and just found out there is a third word state called Louisiana but would come so that Marc the WoodWhisper would have someone to talk to 

Chad and Safety Dan of wood chopping time will be here to keep thing organized and Dan wants the beer really cold man after my heart


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted hope you can get away for a bit and come down ,


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I wish I could but I don't see it happening. This is my busiest season. I'll just have to buy some frozen shrimp and improvise.


----------



## Doe

Arlin, the AAW has a professional outreach program that may help. They also do some funding and I think you have a really worthy cause.

Eddie, I hope you don't mind people inviting themselves over next year.

Gene, thanks for sharing . . . NOT. Eeeeew.

Dave, there is no substitute for common sense but there's a severe shortage. Whatever happened to doing something stupid and just being embarrassed and hoping that no one noticed? Now you sue and advertise that your an idiot in public. I always figured you get what you pay for. Even when you pay for it, there's no guarantee that it's right. I took a turning class where the instructor said that a spindle roughing gouge was for bowls and I was horrified. I appreciate hearing how people do things and I'll pick out what seems right to me, or what a *lot *of people say (the truth in numbers rule). Of course, if something scares William, I'll just stay away. Period.

Sandra, oh dear. I thought I had a problem with my labeller. Actually, you win because you save money. When Heather was a baby, I was a complainer and would send letters to companies about their products. Then I ran out of things to complain about (until we moved again) so I sent nice letters. You got more stuff if you complained. I got tons of stuff that was really helpful when we had no money.

Gene, how is duct tape like star wars?


----------



## CFrye

NO hot stuff for me or hubby, thank you! Warm is OK  
Eddie, sounds like it's gonna be quite the shindig!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Doe! Got coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee here. This is the only 24 hour forum going.


----------



## Doe

Coffee all around. No donuts.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

I don't eat donuts, I am trying to lose weight.


----------



## Doe

Neither do I. I can't handle the sugar buzz anymore.


----------



## Doe

Dave, I forgot. I feel sorry for people who don't have a sense of humor. I enjoy your funny remarks and it's too bad that some people just don't get it. I wandered into a forum where someone said that people should add a smiley face just to be clear that they're not serious. If I did that, I'd wear out the two keys.


----------



## Doe




----------



## Doe

Duct tape: it has a light side, a dark side, and it keeps the universe together.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on here. Sense of humour intact. All systems go.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer the 3 - key smiley.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - the box joints look great.

Soooo. I'm making the wild assumption that you're making the bed for you and your fiancee….. when is the big day? Are you getting married there, or in Russia?


----------



## Momcanfixit

How about glasses?


----------



## CFrye

So true, Doe! Morning Sandra!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning all, ;^)

Oh wait, I meant for that salutation to be genuine!!!

Please pass the coffee, STAT!!!


----------



## CFrye

Morning Randy! Coffee's hot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the coffee….
Who wants to take my shift at work today???


----------



## CFrye

I will, as long as I can sleep through it. Almost finished with my shift.


----------



## mojapitt

This bed is for a customer. Later I will build mine. I have 19 orders right now to fill.

US Immigration says now that her paperwork won't clear till September.


----------



## mojapitt

Computer is stupid this morning.

Just finished cutting box joints for 15 drawers. Time to get ready for work.


----------



## DIYaholic

That works for me….
Though the boss man may not agree!!!

Looks as if I'm going to work.
Gonna try that sleeping through the shift thingy….
See if the boss man notices!!!

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Eddie, love the post about boil attendees. I'll be there in spirit, praying everyone has a safe trio there and back.

About time for a second cup of coffee.

Doe, I can't understand how one can survive this life without humor.


----------



## CFrye

As is said in these parts "I'm in the minutes"! May check in after I get home. May just go comatose for a while. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all you in nubs land. I went to be and it seemed that everyone had gone to sleep. Wake up and there's 35 posts. Early risers I guess. You guys have invaded my dreams. I dreamt that Jeff posted that he got a speeding ticket for going 102.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I sure hope I wasn't in any of your dreams. If so, you may need professional help. Nightmares aren't good.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like some disturbing dreams.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to the chiropractor this morning, is that good enough?

Man that boil is sounding more fun all the time. Wish I could come.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Eddie needs to start planning the 2nd annual already we could have a major shindig then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Monte. Maybe I could come then.


----------



## mojapitt

And if Eddie can't be there, he can just leave the house unlocked for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He'd probably be fine with that.


----------



## GaryC

A little nippy and a lot wet. Rained quite a bunch yesterday. Made morning chores kinda messy. Gotta go into town today to pick up some blades for the mower. Then back to working on that Incra Router stuff. Got the table saw positioner finished. Got the table frame put together for the router. Got the top on. Now trying to get the router in the lift. 
Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- Joomla is nice if you have the time to learn it. Our site is designed with Adobe Muse, which you can get for a monthly online subscription fee, which I believe also includes hosting. It's fantastic because you don't have to learn code or anything like that.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Dawn is breaking on the Mesa. I love to watch the sun suck up all that dark.

Doe, That's funny. The Force be with you. Duct tape is God's gift to both the creative and the inept. I always have a few rolls around and I'm not creative.

Good looking box joints, Monte. Dado blade or router? How's the rebuild coming along?

eddie, sounds like The Boil is going to be quite a shindig. Wonder if Steve Marin could pick me and Marc up on his way through. We're gonna need name tags. Us guys in Stumpy's crew all know each other but those other guys are not as well known. Have you notified DHS and a HAZMAT crew? With what I'm bringing, definitely need the HAZMAT guys. 
Making this a yearly thing sounds great, but to ease the strain on eddie, we might oughtta move the next one to *74* or Does's place. Stumpy's place is out of the question for a few years. Gary's gonna have him tied up in litigation for a while.

BIL and wife pulled their 5th wheel out for the wedding and have headed for Sedona. Wife's leaving in a few minutes to join up with them. She'll be gone for 3 days. So it's just me and the pups for a while. It's going to be great to get back in the shop.

Sun's got most of the dark sucked up. Time to get with it.


----------



## JL7

Mornin all…...

Doe, I think you're on to something with the "if it scares William" factor! That's funny but true…...

Bill…..sorry for the nightmare, literally…..but rest assured, none of my vehicles will do 102 …..

Ted, I thought the banners look good…..for what it's worth….

Eddie….the boil seems to be shaping up. Wish I could do something to help. You know in these parts, we know nothing of mud bugs and gumbo….....but perhaps I could bring a hotdish? 

Gene, too late now, but love the hot sauce…....


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…. bad night, up late hacking….cold is kicking my but…. 6 days and I'm getting worse, not better. Going in to see the nurse practitioner @ 11. I'll be ticked if they don't put me on anti-biotics. Perhaps I should mail them a Tupperware full of my olive colored luggies for lab analysis.

I get grumpy when I'm not feeling well, so I better just stay quiet for a while.


----------



## Gene01

Not too late Jeff. There will be a bottle or two for ya. 
Might oughtta send a bottle to Matt. Sounds like he could use it. Might not cure ya Matt, but it'll sure take your mind off it for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, i thought of that about your old truck. Must have had the corvette story on my mind.

The old Minnesota "hotdish" eh?


----------



## TedW

'Morning *All*.... got my coffee and my smiliey
















*Jeff*, I sorta liked the second banner but it's just not the look I'm going for.

*Stumpy*, thanks for the tip. I have Muse and actually the whole CC platform. Programming isn't the part I'm stuck on… it's the design part that I'm having trouble with. I have a rough design in my head but I just can't seem to find a wordpress theme that I can modify to come even close to what I have in mind, mostly because I've never been able to decipher wordpress themes. Joomla, on the other hand, I can take most of the available templates apart and put 'em back together.

Actually, I'm surprised your site is build on must. I always assumed it's a wordpress site. I guess mostly because it seems to be what everybody is using.

*Matt*, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. If you have some moldy old bread laying around, maybe eating a few slices of that will do the trick… the greener the better. As for being grumpy, go ahead and lay it on us… that's what friends are for!

(DISCLAIMER: I'm just kidding about the bread. Eating moldy old bread has not been vetted by neither the FDA, CDC or FWW)

Well, time to find some stuff to do and do it.


----------



## mojapitt

I used the Serif X program to build my website (hosted by Inmotion). Made it easy for me. Need to update it however.


----------



## TedW

*Monte*, I use InMotion and they're fantastic! I think it was someone here in these forums who told me about InMotion Hosting. I have their VPS package. It's very well configured right out of the box, lightning fast, super dependable and their support is second to none. I've gone through a lot of hosting providers over the years, and InMotion is the best, hands down. I don't know what their basic shared hosting is like, but I'm guessing it's equally as good.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had zero problems with it in 4 years. Very affordable too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

$&


Code:


$$$&&$$:///;()"

;&$:$/)/)//&:&:&:







/)/$$/&::&

Grumble grumble.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And doe is correct. 
I am no expert at ANYTHING. 
But if I tell you something is dangerous…....

I'll try anything once. 
Twice if the first time didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## superdav721

Doe well said. William dont scare me. I bite.
Candy no hot stuff? You will starve in LA
Agreed Doe.
I want to smile. I stay grumpy all the time and a smile lightens the day. People are to sensitive.

*Eating moldy old bread has not been vetted by neither the FDA, CDC or FWW)*
funny!!


----------



## j_dubb

*@Ted* - If you'd like to toss together a quick sketch of what your ideal layout would look like I can probably steer you in the right direction if that's a road you want to go down.


----------



## superdav721

the neighborhood i grew up in.


----------



## lightcs1776

It is amazing toe how many IT folks we have around here doing woodworking.


----------



## Gene01

Ted,
Good advice. One shouldn't ingest anything not vetted by Asa and the crew. Personally, I don't pick up a chisel or a fork without calling Taunton Press first.


----------



## GaryC

I send my regards to Taunton press every morning. Around 6am. Makes me feel better


----------



## TedW

Gary, thank you for not elaborating! 

Gene, what a great idea… everybody should contact Taunton for every little thing they do, to see if it meets their standards of approval. They wanna be head honch? They should watch what they wish for.

j_dubb, thank you for the offer but if I could sketch it, I could make it into a template. At this point I'm moving toward using http://dhtheme.com/eventus-demo/ as a starting base, and turning it into a woodworking site. I think it will work


----------



## j_dubb

That does look slick, but it also looks like tons of other cookie cutter joomla/wordpress theme with some fancy jQuery stuff here and there and a layer slider thrown into the middle. I certainly don't mean to belittle the format as it's what I put together for some of my own websites, and a number of those I've built for friends/family/clients.

You said before that you've become adept at taking joomla themes apart and putting them back together successfully - I'm not sure if that's something you enjoy doing, or you find to be a hassle. If you enjoy that sort of stuff then you might be interested in Bootstrap, if you haven't heard of it before. If you're at all interested you can read more over at http://getbootstrap.com/ - A quick glance of some of their examples will show you what's achievable (e.g. http://getbootstrap.com/examples/carousel/). Additionally Bootstrap is responsive design, so it reponds to various resolutions to make a site look decent whether it's on a full-fledged desktop, or a mobile device.

If the layer sliders are appealing to you there are free offerings on that front as well - wowslider, for example, has transition effects for slides and text. Finding a slider is the easy part - creating the images for the sliders, getting things transparent and colors where you want them so they all mesh aesthetically, is the challenging part.

But, on the other hand - that has the potential to be a pretty big time sink and the option of just purchasing a $45 template becomes much more appealing, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to throw Bootstrap out there and see if it's something you think you might be interested in.


----------



## ssnvet

Doc gave me a written script for Ammox. but wants me to wait 3 days to fill it…

Uh, right…. my wife is about to start sleeping with a Billy club so she can crack me over the head every time I blow my nose.

I'll fill the script on the commute home.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you get to feeling better, Matt.


----------



## TedW

j_dubb, I've already purchased the template a long time ago and never put it to use. That's one of the reasons I want to use it now… because I think it will fit the bill and it's already paid for.

The template is built on Bootstrap, which is built into Joomla 3. So it is mobile friendly out of the box. What I like about Eventus is the overall layout is clean and easy to modify-simply change the logo and some backgrounds… instant woodworking website! 

I'm not a big fan of too much jQuery effects, most of which I will strip out. But keep in mind what you are looking at is a demo, meant to showcase as many features as they can squeeze into the home page. It's not meant to actually use all of it.

I think I overstated my skills in editing Joomla templates. I can't really "take them apart and put them back together", but I can do some basic modifications. That's all I really need for what I'm doing.

As for changing the slider images, that's easy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Ted*- You subscribe to the whole CC? Premiere, Illustrator, Audition, After Effects, Etc? That's where all of our software comes from. We do the $50/month membership. It's pricey, but not nearly as expensive as buying all of the software outright. You can do a lot with Muse, with very little web design knowledge. But it's not nearly as powerful as a program like Adobe Dreamweaver (which I have, but don't know how to use).

If I was going to just run a website without all the video production, etc, I'd take some online classes at Lynda.com for Dreamweaver and do it up right!


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I bought into the whole CC package when I "planned" on learning all of it. Now I'm stuck in a contract and don't have time to learn how to use it. I tried using Muse very briefly but decided if I'm going to design something, I want full control over the code.

I use dreamweaver to manage websites. It keeps all the files in order and helps with editing code. I really do want to learn how to use most of the programs but that will have to wait until I can devote time for it. If I ever get caught up on my bills, I will take some time off and focus on learning the basics. Once I have a few revenue generating websites online, I might be able to do that. Hopefully it will be before my subscription expires.


----------



## GaryC

I use dreamweaver on Friday nights at bedtime Works the best for me


----------



## mojapitt

Blackberry brandy gets the job done as well.


----------



## GaryC

Have we picked up a new straggler? j_dubb, you've only been her 6 or 7 months and already you've sunk low enough to join us? Yo mama must be proud. 
*Welcome to the stumpynubbs ward.* Did you bring your meds with you?


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy and Ted watch it. Adobe is dumping large sections of the suite every release.
We have 25,000 license pack for mac and pc and the adobe suite gets smaller each year.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, is that one of the nytol flavors?


----------



## superdav721

Gary there are pills?
where?


----------



## GaryC

Instructions for installing a twin screw vice from Varitas

Important Note:
If you are the kind of person who only looks at instruction sheets after something goes wrong, this is one product where you should mend your ways. If you ignore these instructions, we can almost guarantee trouble. Please try to save all your innovative design urges until after you have installed the vise. As a bare minimum, at least read through the instructions before you start being creative.
The two easiest ways to screw up are:
• By drilling holes in the wrong place and at an angle.
• By using warped wood with the intention of straightening it out with bolts, screws and brute force later.
It isn't a lot of fun to follow instructions exactly but this is one time when it will save you a lot of grief.


----------



## DonBroussard

We interrupt this healthy discussion of website programming and design to bring you a Charlee/Baby B update: She's up to 1 lb, 15 oz now, which is 3 oz over her birth weight. Dad and Mom had their first of many diaper changes last night, and they dressed Charlee in an Easter outfit (no pics though). So cute! I am so proud of my son and daughter-in-law!

Stay tuned to the Stumpy Channel for further updates and/or pictures. Now, back to our regular "programming".


----------



## TedW

Dave, they're just cough drops…. Luden's cherry flavor I believe. But the placebo effect is fantastic!









Okay, now you guys done went and scared mr. dubb away… way to go stumpers!


----------



## GaryC

GOOD ON YA DON


----------



## bandit571

Groan,,,,,grumble….OUCH! Dang Charlie Horse!

Tain't enough Mountain Dews in the house for this sort of thing….LOOK OUT Randy!

Rough four day weekender at work, even with the no-work day off in there…..

Have tonight ….OFF! ( BFD, just sleep it off, anyway)

Might go and check out them Chinese Hand Tool vids, IF I can get SMC to show up…..

To those that enter this "Area 51 of the internet" Welcome! Always nice to see a new inmate show up, makes the Seniority go up.

May 15 of this year, I turn a whopping 61! One more to go til FREEDOM!

Waiting on EE-GOR to clean the Dungeon Shop up, have a use for it ….later…..Buuwha,ha ha ha…....


----------



## TedW

Way to go Charlee!









It won't be long till she's turning little baby bowls and gloating her first little baby wood plane.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit's been smokin' those plane shavings again


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Don.


----------



## bandit571

From the Rubble Pile area









That knobby looking thing back there is not my knee, either









Belongs to Mr. Montgomery Wards #3. A WWII vet, who happens to be just a bit older than me….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talk about Groceries

Try being a military wife who makes less then $1500 a month and feeding 2 kids. My wife is awesome. 
I told her a joke once that fit her.

""How was the copper wire invented?"" "My wife stretched a penny" and that is the truth. I really do not know how she did it.

Doe

On the AAW thing, I do not have enough know how to do what they are asking (I had to go and check what you were talking about) I need a degree in thinking. 

It has taken me over an hour to read what was done since yesterday. You guys and gals are going to have to slow down because I can not speed up. lol

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

We have a Tom cat. When he isn't sleeping on my leg while I'm on the computer, or sleeping it off between the keyboard and monitor, he likes to go "out" for a while. Hot date, maybe?

However, as soon as he gets back into the house. doesn't head for the food dish, nor the water bowl. He has to go to HIS litter box first. All that yard outside and still ain't good enough for him.

I sit down at the computer, within 1 minute I will have a black and gray fur ball on my lap, ready to take a nap. Heaven forbid IF I want to get up for another Mountain Dew…...( and no, he won't go and get one for me, either)

Sheesh, spoiled cat…..


----------



## Gene01

They look good enough to smoke! 
You tune good, Bandit.

Gary, that's a set of instructions a man would enjoy reading. They know their customers, it seems.

Great job Charlee! Got mom and dad trained already. Keep eating kiddo. 
Don, did they ever get that wedding ring/bracelet picture?


----------



## superdav721

Alright Don!


----------



## mojapitt

Mine thinks that she is a lap cat also. Like having an electric heater in your lap.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Glad to hear the good news. To save some money my wife always used Cloth diapers. :O

Arlin


----------



## j_dubb

lol *@Gary* - Not so fast, I'm just testing the water here!. I'm not entirely convinced I can compete with the level of insanity most of you are bringing to the table. I may end up just lurking in the shadows watching Stumpy build crazy things that I'll never aspire to. =)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Can you explain what you meant about Adobe dumping portions of their suite with each release? Do you mean the collection of software that is included? I have only used CS6 (the newest collection) so I am not sure what they may have dumped from CS5 and before. Most of the software I use are the ones that are industry standards (Premiere, Photoshop, After Effects, Acrobat, Audition) I do know that Muse is new to CS6 (actually it's only available through the CC subscription, not out of the box.) I assume you mean I shouldn't get locked into one type of web development software in case they drop it down the road? I have little fear of them dropping Muse, since it has become quite popular and they continue to add features every month. But I do expect to outgrow its capabilities in a couple of years, so if they dropped it then, I wouldn't care too much.


----------



## mojapitt

J_dubb, the normal level of insanity here is the result of a group of people who live their lives and try not to take life too seriously. We are able to laugh at ourselves. Average people fit just fine.


----------



## lightcs1776

J.Dubbed, welcome to Stumpy's.


----------



## j_dubb

Hahaha Monte - I was being completely facetious I assure you.

Thank you, lightcs1776!


----------



## mojapitt

J_dubb, Welcome to stumpy's place. I am new also.


----------



## Gene01

J_dubb, welcome to the dark side of the duct tape. 
Don't believe Monte. We all take things way too seriously and, none of us are close to normal. Well, maybe Randy and Ted are. But they've been to counselling.


----------



## mojapitt

I have counseling and happy pills too!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jay-
Welcome. The level of insanity here goes up and down, but mostly up.

Gary - It sounds like the voice of experience. I READ the instructions for my quick-release vice and it was still the biggest ww frustration for me thus far.

Don, great news about Charlee. Keep us posted. And pictures. Not of the diaper. Nor the contents. Just pictures.

Monte - it sounds like you're busy. I hope the time flies by until September.

Ted and Stumpy - I hear the whooshing sound as all of that computer stuff flies over my head.

Arlin - I have a thing about groceries and saving money, but I am very very grateful for what I have. I don't' know how military families do it. I was dead broke before kids - paid my way through university by paying bills with a credit card. By the time the kids came along though, things had eased up a bit. I might gripe about the price of butter, but you'll never hear me complain about my salary. Ever.

Bandit - sounds like you need a couple of Aleve chasers. Either that, or the cat knows more than you when it's time for you to take a break.

And a partridge in a pear treeeeeee


----------



## Momcanfixit

My post has been sucked into the dark side. AAAAAAAGH!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I can see it Sandra, ha ha haha…...


----------



## TedW

dubb (can I just call you dubb? the j_ seems so formal), I try to be serious around other parts of LJ's and sometimes I'm serious here in this thread as well, but this is where I know I don't "have" to be serious.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Counselling - Hmmmm I've always said that I have two types of colleagues

1. Those who get counselling
2. Those who need counselling


----------



## StumpyNubs

*J_dubb-* It's ok to use first names around here. A lot of us have them in their signature lines. "lightcs1776" sounds like you're calling him "Sir". We're all friends, call him Chris, Big C, C-Diddy or big nose. I'm not sure he has a big nose, but I've never been very good at thinking up witty things to say…


----------



## Momcanfixit

+1 Ted

Holy cow - Bill mentioned dreaming about Jeff (that sounds….. odd) but it jogged my memory that I had a dream the other night about Rex. He and Trapper John from MASH were merged into one character and he was wearing this huge cammo hat tied under his chin. It was actually a funny dream in the best sense of the word. There was even canned laughter.


----------



## TedW

Sandra, that whooooshing sound about sums it up. We're still trying to figure it out our selves.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see IF I can find a picture of His Royal Highness, Sir Campy









aka The Lazy Bum


----------



## Momcanfixit

J_Dubb, J Crew, J. Jonah Jamieson, J - Lo
Blue J
Grey J
PJ

Did I mention I'm over-tired? I have a really nice mahogany shelf that was given to me that I'd like to get at (don't tell the grammar thread about that dangling participle). Unfortunately it's at the bottom of the lumber stash. I can see it, but to get it down, I have to move all my lumber. Ain't gonna happen tonight.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the only counselors I know are in city government. My happy pills are in liquid form and single malt. 
They haven't come to get me yet. Either, they can't find me or I'm too fat for the jacket.

*74*, ROFLMAO


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - he's a sweetie. I can hear him purring from here.

Someone mentioned the 2nd annual boil being hosted by Doe or me. I'm in like Flynn. You delinquents all need a passport though. I'll show you a lobster boil you'll not forget. I'm officially jealous of the Eddie boil. Envious is more politically correct, but I'm jealous, covetous and all those bad things.

Dishes are waiting. Son and hubby are at Cubs, daughter is doing homework, so no sub-contracting tonight. 
I'm it.

Later

Oh and J - three questions
1. Butter or margarine?
2. Cat or dog?
3. Beer, wine, or neither?


----------



## CFrye

Hi J dubb! We live in our Stumpy world, but it's OK 'cause they know us here! Except for the ones who don't.
Yay Charlee! 
Bandit, you named your cat Jr.?
Boil dates requested off. Now waiting to see if said request is honored.


----------



## mojapitt

You know in the medical field, this much talk of boils is not good.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## gfadvm

Don, Thanks for the Charlee update and good news. With all the hand tool and IT talk on here I was really feeling left out! I just had an epic FAIL on my computer trying to get a bunch of radiographs to load. Finally gave up and will try tomorrow on a different computer at the hospital. We don't have a lot of experience with little babies around here. My son weighed 9 pounds 15 ounces when he was born and both the girls were well over 9 pounds. And you saw the size of my wife!


----------



## bandit571

Would that be the Queen's English, now?

Or just some transplanted Auld Mic Anglish????

Nah, he' s isn't a Junior anything. Also nicknamed "Mean Kitty", as in he will claw the hell out of all who oppose him! I seem to be the only one he "tolerates".

IF I should open the door to the fridge, a blur goes by. He almost beats me to the shelves. I have to get out TWO hothogs, one for me, and one for him, or suffer the Wrath Of Campy….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

welcome dubb nobodys sane here just mis fits and social rejects well maybe Randy is hes got papers that say so 
Marty use to be but think that last divorce judge took it 

Doe alls wecome to the boil dont need a invite Down here they just show up

Monte we will and can do a yearly boil sound like a great idea

i hope all knows i was just picking on the latter post but then yall know im aint normal im sure Charles Neil knows what Gumbo is he once live on hod dogs for a year

74 put some seasoning on that dangling participle and some rice could go good in gumbo


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit good looking cat nothing wrong with. it just it drank that half glass of mountain dew


----------



## Gene01

*74*, I got one of those things. Had to get it to get in to Texas. Gary sells 'em. Rex never needed one. The Texans knew better than to mess with him.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, I honor your request! There, now make your plans


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted all this computer talk dont have a clue what yall said but then a computer is like a phone i know how to use it but dont know how it works


----------



## GaryC

I don't believe you know how to use it. You never answer it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy tell em but Dons has his gumbo and craw fish there that should do it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

you got a good point Gary my kids say the same thing just relly liked it when all there was a house phone that was the good ole days


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy what kind of beer was that you had there it was really a smooth beer i dont even drink much beer but that you had was really a smooth tasting brand


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lobster boil at Doe and 74 place count me in got to love this being retired


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I once wished I could work my phone as well as my computer. New technology made that wish come true… now I can't work either of them!

Gary, so you must be the person who keeps calling me and asking for Eddie. I sent all your messages to Eddie Murphy, how was I to know? Anyways, Mr. Murphy's lawyers should be contacting you soon.

Hi Andy!

Candy, so you stumbled across that grammar thread too. They be down right snooty, eh?

Sandra, that mahogany shelf at which you'd like to get.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Ted, you are a person for whom I have admiration.
Wow, I almost typed that without laughing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted they got a grammar thread they probably hate me LOL


----------



## GaryC

Ted, let em' come. I'll be waitin' on those varmints


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie - I read the grammar thread, posted something and then thought better of it so I deleted it.
I like it here better. Who says we have to colour inside the lines?


----------



## Gene01

What lines?
Grammar thread????? Another FWW mandate?


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy's right. I should only be called sir when in uniform, which is not a constant since I'm Army National Guard, not AD. Please, call me Chris.

Sandra, usually wine, once in a while a beer, and on occasion something stronger. However, always in small quantities.

Gary, the grammar thread was another one I stayed away from and will not go near. I generally write in complete sentences, but I'm not perfect. I'm not hear to correct folk's typing, punctuation or anything else. I appreciate that folks treat me as a friend, don't take me too seriously, and share good conversation. Clearly that is why I stick mainly to this thread.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nubbers dreaming of Nubbers….
That just proves the collective subconscious is insane!!!

*PB & J-Dubb*,
Welcome to the asylum. No need to check your coat at the door….
As a white coat, with loooong sleeves & shiny buckles, will be provided!!!

Don,
Fantastic that Charlee is putting the diapers to good use!!!

Ted,
You'll get it figured out. You no longer have a choice….
Arlin (and his beneficiaries) are counting on you!!!
Hope the pressure isn't debilitating!!! ;^)

That's all I got right now….


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Your post on the "grammar thread" was a good one!!!

Beer, wine, liquor, other???
All of the above!!!
Just to be clear though, I don't always drink….
Only when awake and on days ending in "y"!!!


----------



## GaryC

*EDDIE CHECK YOUR PM's*


----------



## TedW

Sandra,









Gary, the pro-grammar posters on that thread couldn't handle it here…. they'd go screaming back to their language professors begging for a quick correction, lest they might totally lose it.

Gene, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60283

Eddie, if they hate you in that thread, consider it an honor.









Randy, I'm glad you concluded with a nice ;^) or I might of misconstrued.

Where's Dave? He keeps spelling Moo wrong.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I had started with cs3. Adobe combined themselves with a few other software companies. Since then they have been trimming the lineup of there suite.
A few key components that we were using have been dropped since.
I see change and a more streamline suite ahead.
the virus writers are starting to work heavy on Adobe just about as much as Microsoft.
Stay flexible and do not tie yourself to one type of software.
Look at word perfect.
For years that was the ONLY word processor.
on adobe
Customers must pay a monthly subscription fee and if they stop paying, they will lose access to the software as well as to the work they saved in proprietary file formats, which is not backward-compatible with the Creative Suite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, you guys been busy on here today. Now I'm here you'll probably all run away. ;-). The smiley face means I was kidding. I read Sandra's post on the grammar thing. She really went off on em. . If the rest of y'all are lucky I'll have a dream with ya in it tonight. I rarely remember my dreams unless I tell someone about it right when I wake up.

More good news Don. First diapers in the NICU are always a milestone.

Welcome J. It's fun here. Don't talk politics.

Gary, I take it you read the instructions, since you saw these great instructions for men who don't read instructions. Isn't that a dichotomy? Big word I know, but I remember it from English class in high school.

I'm a beer before wine guy, but we do have some fruity wine that I like. No cats here, only dogs. Margarine for buttering and butter for cooking.


----------



## superdav721

J this is what we are about.
Welcome


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. Awesome to hear little Charlie is gaining weight…. Praying she avoids all the hospital germs and grow healthy and strong.

Monte "thinks" he's new to the funny farm…. Tssst-tssst-tssst….. Little does he know that we've been talking about him behind his back for eons. You'll have to read the thread from the beginning if your ears are burning 

Randy actually read the grammar police thread! I'm impressed. I R enjuneer, my grammar is called order of operations… But fear not, I always get my parentheses in the right place 

Doc lady told me to wait 3 more days to fill my antibiotic script…. My lovely wife told me to fill it now or sleep on the couch. So I'm popping my pills and nursing my throat either hot tea and honey.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, why are you nursing your throat. Wouldn't doctoring it be more effective?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I need help please.

I am printing patterns this evening for the Rex Memorial project.
I start cutting tomorrow.

The pattern is done.
Now I'm working on names.

I know I'm doing Grizz, Arlin, and my own.
With all the confusion I want to make sure I'm not missing anyone.

*Is there ANYONE else that I am supposed to be doing a signature for?*


----------



## TedW

Matt, I drink ginger tea when I have a cold and it knocks it right out of me. I make it fresh, no processes junk, and extra sweet because I need all I can get.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave. Wow. Beautiful voice, beautiful music.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Sandra… that wasn't Dave


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, it's odd that he told you to wait. He probably doesn't think it will help you and that you will feel better in 3 days without it and then not take the antibio. Doctors these days are reluctant to prescribe antibiotics unless the y confirm a bacterial infection. Here's hoping for your sake that it helps. BTW! I believe I will be able to make the planer under the bench work eventually. Have to do some reworking of the bench. Also maybe someday I'll get a 735 if I don't have to lift it all the time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Bill -
Nice dog - but what's that fuzzy thing to the left of it??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gee Gary - and he looked so good in that dress.

Bill I missed the planer conversation, but I always thought one of those kitchen mixer lifts would work great for having a bench top tool tucked away.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you have mine. Not sure if you want responses from all of us.

Bill, I try not to talk politics, but it just happens sometimes.

Dave, incredible music.

Ted, my favorite tea is spiced chai.


----------



## JL7

Evening folks…....

Holy hotdish you've been busy…...

Great news Don on little Charlee, how great is that!

William - as you said….let me know when the deadline is to ship the carving's in. If anyone still needs there name carved on the CNC, let me know…....(note to Randy…...another LAST CALL coming…....)

Cool video Dave…..........

Welcome to dubb…..best of luck…...


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Gary, I like nurses better than doctors 

Looks like I'm gonna have to read the 74 grammar diatribe. Is she going off on them for getting their past tense use of Aller wrong ( thanks to my daughter's French II class for that little ditty).


----------



## JL7

Gene….

$18 spent on the new "spidey" proof coffemaker:


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Great picture of the dogs….
Though you need to upgrade your workbench!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sure it will have the same flavor, Jeff?


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That was 3.2% Corona from Mexico.

Off to try to find Sandra schooling on the Grammar Nazis. Sounds like fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I haven't heard "Last Call" in a number of years….
& for many a year, it was usually I making the call!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crud. I tend to forget that when I delete it from the post, you guys have it in your inboxes. Oh well, I meant it. I think. Can't remember exactly what I wrote…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy if you find it, can you cut and paste it in a PM? I need to know how horrified I need to be.


----------



## JL7

Gary….........the Veritas instructions. I have that vice. Laughed at the directions, but did read them. While at the drill press (despite the directions) I flipped the vice chop over for convenience of drilling…...and almost immediately realized that was exactly what they told you *NOT* to do….......there is a tight spot when opening the jaws…....

Color me an ignoramus…....


----------



## TedW

Chris, I'm not familiar with chai. Then again, I'm not familiar with most teas. I do like Captain Morgan's spiced rum.


----------



## TedW

who is Crud?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Crud is Crap's nicer brother. I'm pretty sure there's a better joke in there somewhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I was just kidding. I didn't really feel like you went off. I'm someone who is a pretty good proof reader for others, but when it's just conversation on here, I'm not too picky. I was just surprised that I read it before you deleted it. And next to my dog is my yak.

Randy, I just use that bench for working on toys.


----------



## GaryC

Nah, Jeff….that's just testing their instructions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's like when your name is mud, but only worse.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I didn't think the comment was bad at all.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see, Mud spelled bass-ackwards is…..oh, that is why?

Crud is just …dirt. Crap, on the other hand, can be a verb.

Left a little tid-bit for the spell-chequers….maybe try to act like a Jungleur…..

Might actually DO something this evening…..then again,....might just be like Randy….

Getting paid to sit on my "tail feathers" tonight and tomorrow night. Bad part about vacation pay, it is for EIGHT hours, whereas I work 12s…..don't quite add up….

Trying to decide if I have a Donegal accent, a Sheffield one, or just a western Ohio Hillbilly accent. Even the ones from Cleveland, Ohio, say we talk funny down here…..

Used to be, the "hottest" thing in Cleveland..was the river….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good one Bandit.

No worries Bill, if I'm not mildly embarrassed from time to time, then I'm not trying hard enough. Nice yak.

Speaking of yaks, I've done my share for the day. Nerve pain is bad tonight, but will only get worse if I don't find some way to get some sleep. 
Nytol.


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Sandra.

I'm off to be the sandman, not see the sandman!

Off to the lair!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Have fun in the lair Randy. Bandit, all Ohio accents are cool, no matter where in the state.

Going to watch a movie with the wife and kids. I'm going to leave my phone and laptop upstairs, as they are telling me I'm on this thread too much these days


----------



## TedW

g'nite Sandra.. feel better soon.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I went and read every one of the comments on that thread and yours was AWOL. There's 20 minutes of my life I won't get back!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I will call you about it tomorrow.
If it is up to me you can ship them yesterday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get some sleep!


----------



## GaryC

Andy..someone for got to tell you she deleted it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get some sleep.

Sorry to hear that Chris, come back soon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dave*- Word Perfect used to be the only one? Not inn my house! I have always been a MS Word guy, all the way back to my Windows 3.0 days. I never even tried Word Perfect.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, she deleted it after she posted it. I just happened along to read it before she deleted it. What, nothing worth reading on that thread? I can't believe it. Bandits post was pretty funny.


----------



## TedW

William, I'm finishing it up tonight, will send it UPS Next Day. I got snagged on the maple and had to go back to the cherry.


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy, try Open Office or Libre Office. Both come in Windows versions, if you have to stoop to that level. Of course, they also run on my Linux laptop.

Now I'm really heading down to spend time with the family.


----------



## mojapitt

Folks, I stopped to saw logs for about 2 hours and there was about 60 posts.

For favorite tea, does Long Island Iced tea count?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Iced tea counts. Any kind.


----------



## GaryC

I have a box of golf tee's


----------



## firefighterontheside

T-shirts?


----------



## TedW

Monte, it depends on how many Long Island ice teas. I generally lose my ability to count after 3 or 4 of them. And yes I know… I'm a lightweight.


----------



## mojapitt

We had a restaurant here that made a 32 oz Long Island Iced tea. 1 would down about anyone.


----------



## ssnvet

I had the Lotus Smart Suite back in the Windows 3.1 days and it was Awesome. Word Pro was the word processor, and it was every bit as good as MS Word.

At the end of the day, MS used their OEM OS licensing tricks to get MS Office on new PCs and Lotus died and went to heaven. They had an e-mail, calendar and contact management app that looked like a Daytimer, and printed your stuff In Daytimer size and format. IMO, there's very little if anything better about the new Office apps, and they bog down you PC with their bloated features something awe full.


----------



## ssnvet

So tonight I taught my oldest how to play Chess, and the little rascal chased my king all over the board and almost beat me. Fortunately I kept one little trick up my sleeve…. my king carries a battle axe and he likes to be "caught" :^o Darn it all…. she beats me at checkers and Stratego, I need to have at least one game I can win.


----------



## GaryC

Poor daddy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good times Matt.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Ted.
I red all 154 postes and dint see our beeootiful, gun toten 74's avatar anywhere.
Then I come bACK Hear for enlitenmunt to find that she deleted it.

I like tease.


----------



## DIYaholic

Do "tie-*T*-whities" count???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not yours!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary got Gean the address for his GpS , Don and i are getting a head count and time down ,will be fun a,

William and Jeff put my name on there

whats all this about instructions you ever notice tolit paper dont have any


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

post test ,did it make it yep just had to be pushed thur

Bill good looking dogs


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, I need to call you tomorrow. Will you answer your phone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie. Good dogs, getting old though. Both about 13. White one can barely hear.


----------



## superdav721

Dave. Wow. Beautiful voice, beautiful music.
Thanks
Dang, Sandra… that wasn't Dave
funny right there ill tell you that was funny.
Dave, incredible music.

Cool video Dave…….......
from the music man
Stumpy for years it was the ONLY software a legal sec would use.


----------



## superdav721

Among the remaining avid users of WordPerfect are many law firms and academics, who favor WordPerfect features such as macros and reveal codes, the ability to access a large range of formatting options such as left-right block indent directly with key combinations rather than having to click through several layers of submenus as MS Word often requires, the fact that the user interface has stayed almost identical from WPWin 6 through WP X5 (2010) and that file formats have not changed, as incompatible new formats would require keeping both obsolete software versions and obsolete hardware around just to access a few old documents.


----------



## JL7

That's it Dave…..

WordPerfect was the only game in town for many years…....

It only changed when Bill Gates decided to sell his office suite for $99. Just like the Japanese did with the television years before. Drive out the competition and then raise the price….


----------



## GaryC

That's what Walmart does. Biggest in the world now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary sorry i missed it was out in the yard most of the day cleaning up and pruning trees ,you call any time im uselessly up late


----------



## JL7

You got that right Gary…....so much for going downtown anymore…..

Dave….back in the day, we had a CPT word processor…










They were made right here in Minneapolis….and were ahead of their time…..but really spendy…..think it was in the $5-7K range back in the late 80's. WordPerfect leaned a few tricks from them…...

Heard of it?


----------



## DIYaholic

The Lair is closed down….
I'm ready to shut down!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Randy

Jeff looks like a old one ,kinda look s like the one im on


----------



## Doe

All the smileys reminds me of the olden days of DOS. I had a Marge Simpson DOS prompt for a while but the best one was Bill the Cat from the Bloom County comic strip. Ack.

We're dreaming about each other? That's scary.

"the boil seems to be shaping up". I was reading too fast and thought it was about Gene's butt again. That picture will be in my head forever.

Chris, I spent over 20 years in IT. I'm glad I'm not anymore. I remember WordPerfect and Lotus 123. And the internet was a military thing. And when a virus was the flu.

Pleased to meet you j_dubb. Do you prefer j or dub? Or are we formal with the full name?

Don, fantastic news about Charlee!

Arlin, do you want me to do anything? I could ask if you like.

Sandra, do you ever get the feeling that those who need counselling don't? And vice versa?

Bandit, cute keyboard cosy. Now everyone will want one.

Sandra, I'm in for lobster.

Everyone who wants to come to our house is welcome. We can do the sights in Toronto: Exotic Woods, Woodchuckers, and Lee Valley.

Grammar: we didn't learn grammar in school other than nouns and verbs and other basics for a while in grade 3. We did a ton of French grammar instead that I can't remember. There was one phrase that we were taught that I never had a clue about. I just google translated it and it sort of helps: "Oui, il faut que j'ai cherchez un livre." means "Yes, should I have look for a book." Merde.

Chris, I thought it was a picture of dog and a dustmop.

Sandra, I keep forgetting to ask, how do you keep your shop warm in the deeps of winter?


----------



## GaryC

Wow.. busy morning. Looks like you had a long talk with yourself, Doe. Wonder where Monte is. He's usually up and going by now


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, good morning. Coffee is on.

Doe - I had one 220 outlet wired into the ceiling of the garage. When I open the door from the kitchen to the garage, there is a thermostat which controls the 220 heater hanging just above. The thing sounds like an aircraft carrier but it works okay. Because there's a little L shape to the garage, I also have a small ceramic heater around the corner.
In the winter, I leave the heater set around 5-10C and then crank it up when I plan on working out there.

Hmmm - I'm in for a Canuck party, but the 14 hr drive between my place and Doe's might cause an issue…


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Nubbers,

Perhaps a search party is needed to find Monte.
Can't send Eddie, he'd never call with updates!!!

Spotty showers & low temps this morning….
Changing to a steady rain with low temps….
A wonderful day to be working outside in the dirt, err mud!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe Monte did something completely shocking, like SLEEP IN. Gasp!

Good morning Randy and Gary. Rainy day here as well. Off to the office.


----------



## mojapitt

He's pouring epoxy on a table top


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - you da man! I can't spell epoxy at this hour of the day.

Good morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Doe, I've got at least another ten years before I finish in IT. I had plans to teach after retirement, but they tell me I need to do a 15 week student teaching stint to complete a masters program. That's not going to happen and get bills paid.

Monty, what's the epoxy for? Are you doing some repairs on the table?

Rain here as well … but at least it isn't snow.


----------



## GaryC

I hope he had planned to do that. 
Mornin' Monte
Morning Sandra


----------



## mojapitt

It's a kitchen island top for a customer


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You should check and see if he needs help!

I can spill epoxy at this hour of the day.
No, I did NOT misspell spell!!!

I'm off to the daily grind….
Not referring to my coffee either!!!


----------



## GaryC

Is this site slow for everyone else….today?


----------



## mojapitt

This site has been slow for the last couple months


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Eddie. 
I knew I was forgetting someone. 
Gotcha covered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin all,

Doe that dust mop is named Liffey after the city because we got her right after our honeymoon. The other is Lincoln named after Lincoln logs.

I'd be in for a Canuck party, but it's farther than 14 hours for me. Sandra must be like 24 hours by road. I do have a passport though. Went fishing in Ontario a few years ago.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a passport. I could come to a canuk party


----------



## mojapitt

Will they let me bring the sawmill through customs? Sandra has too many trees in her back yard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably, they usually ask if you'll be leaving anything in Canada. As long as you don't leave it and can convince them that it's just for recreation.


----------



## Gene01

*EDDIE*
*Your address didn't show up in my message box.*


----------



## j_dubb

*@Stumpy* - duly noted, sir (haha). I was born and raised in southwestern Virginia so being polite has been embedded into my personality. You guys are welcome to call me Josh. Last name starts with a W, thus j_dubb.

*@Sandra*
1. Butter or margarine? //// - Light margerine -sigh-
2. Cat or dog? //// 2 of each in our household, all rescues.
3. Beer, wine, or neither? //// Neither. Can't stand the taste. If I want to get drunk it's liquor, and if I don't it's drinks that men ridicule other men for drinking - I'm looking at you, smirnoff triple black.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with being raised right, Josh. I teach my kids that they better be respectful of adults (including my 21 year old), hold the door for a lady, and present themselves in a positive manner.


----------



## mojapitt

Had an emergency department nurse tell me this morning that they had one come into the emergency department this past weekend that tied a rope around himself and the tree to break the fall of the tree. He was pretty busted up, wish we had a video of that.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that's gotta be one of the dumbest tricks I've ever heard.
If he'd have only just checked with FWW first…....


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I believe that is an unusual "vetted" opinion.


----------



## j_dubb

I can't help but think about the evolution of the catapult. Probably started with a someone thousands of years ago doing something similar trying to accurately drop a tree to a location more ideal than it's natural path.

I'm no Marxist, but one of Karl's quotes comes to mind - "History repeats itself, first as tragedy, second as farce."


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from the doc's office. Drive 45 miles to pee in a bottle, get blood drawn and answer 6 questions from the doc. OH well. Got another aptt tomorrow. Guess it's my designated time to support the medical group. Back to the shop. Trying to get all the incra router stuff put together.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

That's about all I got… Wicked busy and scrambling to get caught up, as suddenly every project in queue is a red hot crisis. As I often say, the moment they all become #1 priority, not one of them has any priority.


----------



## DonBroussard

Lot of activity since I last looked here. Y'all must have taken "Mavis Beacon Typing Lessons" 'cause y'all type faster than I can read!

@Sandra/@Doe-A drive to Canada would not be out of the question for me, either, and I do have a valid passport. Is a sawmill a new requirement to pass through Canadian Customs (maybe I can hop a ride with Monte)? Lobsters are just big crawfish to me. Best I ever had were in Nova Scotia a couple of years ago.

Monte-I wonder if that visitor to the ER said "Hold my beer" right before the incident happened?

@dubb-Southern boy here too, raised right. On Easter Sunday, there was an overflow crowd with late arrivals standing in the back. I started a small "movement" for able-bodied men to give up their seats to women. My wife wasn't too thrilled, as it turned out, since she got a Mom with a very energetic little boy sitting next to her. She said the little boy was only marginally worse behaved than me, so that made me feel pretty good.

You asked for pics of Charlee. Here's one. I had the NICU nurse put my wedding band on her arm like a bracelet. It was a pretty emotional moment (I'm looking at you, Sandra). I lost my original wedding band about two months after our wedding so I bought a cheap substitute which I wore for almost 12 years-it's not the cost of the jewelry, but the symbolism anyway. After my father passed away in 1992, my Mom gave my his wedding band which I wear proudly to this day. So the wedding band on Charlee is her great grandfather's original wedding band.


----------



## mojapitt

Don she's looking very good. She'll be driving you crazy before you know it.


----------



## JL7

That's amazing Don…...what a cutie!

And LOL….."hold my beer" as man is catapulted thru the forest….!!

Gary - so you have 2 of the LS positioners?? NICE! Did anyone tell you *YOU SUCK??*


----------



## GaryC

Yes, Jeff. You have. Several times. I got one for the table saw, then got the whole setup for the router. Got the stand, top, lifter, motor, and positioner.


----------



## JL7

OK, good….......


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go. Wont BRB. It'll be a while


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome picture, Don. Continuing to pray for strength and health …. for both baby and parents. They do realize raising a girl is tough, tough work, don't they? They will in about 12 to 16 years … grin.

Busy, busy. I need a break.


----------



## superdav721

Hey Don where did the kid get all the good looks from?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Chris and all for the continued prayers and support. EDIT: I hope your meds kick in soon and you start feeling better too!

Dave, the good looks are from her handsome son and beautiful mother. My son does favor me a lot though!


----------



## DIYaholic

Drive by posting….

oh the boss man is hollering for us to get back to work!
Gotta go….


----------



## CFrye

Trying to catch up…in no particular order:
Gary, thank you so much for your permission. I'll show it to my boss. She'll have to agree!
Nurses, the ones that save you inspite of the doctors.
Dave, post beautiful music like that all day long! Wish it'd show up on my phone.
Bill, your yak looks like the dust bunnys at work around the computers-the housekeeping staff have been instructed to not mess with the cords and such. 8-O
Drink Lipton Diet Green Tea with citrus by the gallon here! Year round. Any suggestions on what to do with all those plastic jugs (already have about twenty filled with water in the shop for emergencies)? 
Andy, I got distracted and forgot that short piece of pecan, oh well. I looked up the planer blades on line, no marks or indexing on them. 
Have any of you built Stumpy's ferris wheel type Rotating Tool Stand? Might be an option for the planer placement dilemma. 
Used to hear the "you talk funny" comment twice a year growing up. Beginning of summer, visiting grandparents in OKlahoma. End of summer, home in Michigan. Yes, Andy. I'm one of those Dang Yankees. 
Mmm Lobster. Haven't had any since being stationed in Washington.
Toronto sights-count me in! Gotta get a passport!
Learned more about grammar from Spanish class than I ever did in English class!
Monte, OUCH! Outrageous act of science there!
Don, it has to be a VALID passport? I'd better get started. Got me all choked up with that pic of Charlee and your/dad's wedding ring.
Randy, get back to work!


----------



## ssnvet

Great news Don…... just don't teach her to play your favorite games, unless your ready to lose all the time :^o

Count down has begun….


----------



## ArlinEastman

My Goodness 
You guys talk a lot. I have to be here every minute of the day to keep up.
I think all of you are taking in to much sugar and are all hipped up. haha

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Had to wait on the mail today, there was a small package in it









I am actually older than this little plane. This is a 1955 model #1455 Low angle of the dangle block plane. Looks like just a quick refurb is all that will be needed. Even has a label still on the cap iron! NIB mind you now.

NIB? New In Box

Morning to ya, ya bums…..

Bright sunny day out there, might have to do something outside, for a change?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for that picture, Don. That is precious. She's a sweetie.

Thanks for the address, Gary. 
Congratulations n the Incra stuff. And, on your good aim at the Dr.s.

Nice find there, Bandit. Who made that one? Can't make out the label.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Josh - light margarine? You poor soul. Laughed at the liquor comment.

Don - I know you teared up, it's okay to admit it. She is beautiful she'll have you wrapped around her little finger in no time, if not already.

Sounds like a Canadian tour is gearing up for next year.

Candy - yup. Nurses rock. I've got several positive nurse stories - here's one:
Many years ago, I was suffering for months and months with abdominal pain. Scans were normal blah blah blah.
I was pretty sure it was my gallbladder. Finally an older nurse put her hand on my shoulder in ER and said 'Hon, it's your gall bladder. Don't let them tell you any different and keep coming back until someone takes the damn thing out." She was right, I did, they did, I got all better right away.

CONSIDER THIS YOUR FIRST REMINDER TO GET A PASSPORT….

It's WEDNESDAY!!! Kids are cooking supper. Tonight's menu is meatloaf and caesar salad. 
I love Wednesdays.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sandra

I thought Monday was Meatloaf day


----------



## DIYaholic

It was inevitable….

We got a new debris loader, think giant vacuum to suck up leaves and such. It is much bigger (read: heavier) than the old one. The people who installed it said it took four people to lift it. The old door & hinge, on the enclosed dump trailer, could not handle the additional weight. I noticed the hinge cracking and bending three weeks ago. Told the owner/boss man, that a repair is needed and upgraded hinges need to be installed.

He is getting the door repaired & new hinges installed tomorrow. Because when I went to empty the dump trailer, the door, along with the debris loader, decided to hit me in the head as it crashed to the ground!!! Yup, it was inevitable. Luckily for me, it hit my hard head so there was nothing to damage.

Sooooo, how was your day???

Here's a pic of the debris loader….


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought Wednesday was Prince Spaghetti day???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ouch - don't underestimate the impact of an impact like that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Meatloaf was Elvis Presley favorite food. However, I have tried it at restaurant in Memphis and it was terrible.


----------



## GaryC

Meatloaf ummmm…sounds great. Wish Melissa wasn't on a diet


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wednesday is whatever the kids cook day…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Randy

It might be light hearted now but please be careful. My last bump on the head caused a lot of brain damage.

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been busy today building cabinets.









Don, that ring looks huge. I'm guessing it's perspective or you have really big hands.

Gotta go to first baseball game tonight. It should be fun. It's the first time they actually have to get outs. I'm hoping for a lot of sterile outs. ;-))


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, nice gas powered dust collector.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, how many fingers am I holding up? What month and year is it? 
Did I miss the Incra pictures?
I didn't know any of those were camel food!


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh…wha….did someone say sumptin???


----------



## bandit571

The little guy was made by Millers Falls, in the mid 50s. Modeled on a Stanley #61 low angle block plane. Spent awhile down in the Dungeon Shop, might have him about ready for Prime Time









Factory grind on the iron was out of square ( go figure) and the sole had a few burrs. Took a while, but it might be ready to go. Might go back and regring the edge, from 25 degrre factory to a 30-35 degree bevel. Makes nice, tight curlie things now…


----------



## bandit571

Best Meatloaf? Mix in a bunch of crumbled cracks, and maybe a dozen or so cloves of Garlic. When you mold the loaf into the pan, add at least one, if not two sausages in the middle of the loaf. Add enough Bacon to line the bottom of the pan, then add the mix. Top with your choice of red stuff. And bake until done.

Cut a slice, add some hot sauce, and chow down….

Tost some bread, add a slice of the loaf, add a layer of Cole slaw, and maybe some swiss cheese???


----------



## bandit571

Almost forgot to add something to wash it down with









Put that mug in the freezer, until the meat loaf is done, then pour the Killians Irish Stout….


----------



## DIYaholic

"Randy, how many fingers am I holding up?" 
Candy,
I have to guess one, as that is how many fingers most people usually hold up to me….
Unless you are flipping me a two handed bird!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nice cabinets, Bill. What's a sterile out? An sterile out? 
Have fun what ever!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I think I like the Miller Falls better then the Stanley. Looks easier to adjust.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Nice work on the cabinets….
Did the hinges break on the doors?
I've heard that can happen!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Damn you auto correct! STRIKE out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doors can't break if you never put them on. These are open.


----------



## JL7

Ouch Randy…........can you say workman's comp?? Did it scrape any of your stitches??

Sweet looking cabinets Bill….you probably told us what their for, but I forgot…......CRS…....

Candy - I can't find the Incra pictures either…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff these are for a bar behind a bar. These two go on the outsides and the ones I'm gonna build tomorrow go in the middle at bar height and they'll have doors. They will store booze, glasses and such in these. Fellow firefighter is buying a share in a bar with others and they are remodeling. All gets painted black.


----------



## firefighterontheside

CRS?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I had both of those Bandit. The plane and the Killians.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was me last week randy. The hinges didnt break.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems I'm rambling.


----------



## JL7

Bill…...Can't Remember S….

What's the story on the killer dump trailer?? Bill's got all the cool toys…....nice..


----------



## CFrye

CRS = Can't Remember Stuff


----------



## mojapitt

I understand rambling, it's OK with me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ramble away Bill. I need a break.

Cabinets look fantastic.


----------



## JL7

So Bill, do you have a grocery binder?? If so, do tell!!

Sorry 74, the grocery binder is funny stuff…..........


----------



## firefighterontheside

That I borrowed from a friend who really does have all the cool toys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sandra. Gotta go. Be back later.


----------



## mojapitt

About the boil in May. I was talking to Elena (Russian, we talk 1-2 times daily), I thought I would explain it to her. I assumed that a crawfish boil was an American thing. Not only is it common in that part of Russia, their cooking methods are very similar and usually served with beer. She did say that frogs legs were out of the question.


----------



## CFrye

I used to love frog legs as a kid. Then, one time they were served with these little bumps on the small end. No way was I gonna eat frog TOES!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well then….
We know who does NOT have a foot fetish!!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, that would be a Frog Foot Fetish


----------



## DIYaholic

Could that be a Fried Frog Foot Fetish???


----------



## GaryC

I could be Freshly Fried Frog Foot Fetish


----------



## DonBroussard

Here's a pic to show the perspective. The ring shown in an earlier photo is around George Washington's head on a US dollar bill. You can see that I don't have very big hands.










Charlee is already 3 oz over her birth weight. We noticed last night during our visit with her that her skin is already filling out.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, great comparison. Wish the best for the young lady.

Could the Fresh Fried Frog Foot Fetishes be on Friday?


----------



## mojapitt

Fresh Fried Frog Foot Fetish would be foolish for Friday Family Feasts.


----------



## DIYaholic

Only in February….


----------



## GaryC

Fresh Fried Frog Foot Fetish would be Foolish For Frequent Friday Family Feasts


----------



## JL7

Candy - you really get your money's worth on this thread…..!


----------



## Gene01

Freshly frozen fried frog foot fetish at the fine family feast on February the fourth.

Frankly, Fran found the festering frozen frog feet in the funky Frigidaire.


----------



## DonBroussard

Freakin' fantastically funny! You fellas . . .


----------



## GaryC

Fast Footwork Facilitates Freakin Frog Fries For the Family Feast on Feb Fourth since Friendly Fran Found the Frozen Frogs in the Funky Fridgidaire


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, if you host a boil I am sad to say that I cannot attend. 
Even if I could afford it, 
And even if my health could handle the trip, 
I cannot get a pass port. 
Let's just say that certain things on someone's record hampers their abilities to get certain things.

Take a break from scrolling the Rex portrait. 
I have to admit I was a tad nervous about starting this. 
I have neglected my scroll saw for a while now and was concerned about how rusty I might be. 
I am happy to report that it really is like riding a bicycle. 
If you've scrolled as much as me it comes right back to you. 
I haven't had any problems none what so ever.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
I hope you didn't just jinx yourself!!! ;^)
Even if there was a minor oops….
You are skilled enough to overcome it!!!

Carry on….


----------



## mojapitt

My experience riding a bike is a long history of falling off bikes. Sort of a balance issue for me.


----------



## mojapitt

William, I will smuggle you through with the sawmill.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You may not have big hands, *Don*... but you have GIANT dollar bills!

*Candy*- The Ferris Wheel stand is nice, but very bulky, especially if you make it big enough for a planer. It's not overly wide, but it is pretty deep so it sticks out from the wall a lot. About 4 feet or more. So if you decide to build it (I'l send you the plans if you want), keep that in mind. A simple flip top stand may be a better option.

*Everybody*- Just finished another new jig build: A homemade Festool Domino style hand held loose joinery machine. It'll be in an upcoming episode…


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Charlee's latest pic choked me and Carol both up. She is looking good!

Candy, Good thing we didn't know about the "Yankee" thing when you were here. We have special initiation rites! It appears you have become fully accredited as an Okie. Remember, "Yankee" is not geographical, it's an attitude! Monte lives up North but I'll promise; he ain't no Yankee!

Stumpy, That's another marvel jig! I can understand how it works from the pics. Still baffled by the box joint jigs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Jeff - I'll go get a picture of the grocery binder - just for you!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I use luan plywood for scrolled portraits. 
If you've ever seen luan, you have a darker side (left cutting) and a lighter side (right cutting). 
It will have a black background when framed. 
1. Is everyone satisfied with this?
2. Do ya'll like the light or the dark?


----------



## Momcanfixit

There you have it - proof that I'm hanging out in the right place.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - no worries. The 3rd annual will have to be South again, and I'll plan ahead.


----------



## GaryC

Looks good to me, William


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - that looks amazing. Gives me goose bumps. I prefer the lighter one.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## mojapitt

Awesome cutting job William


----------



## JL7

74…......thanks. That made my day. Honestly doesn't take much to make my day, but just sayin….

So what do you do with all this data??

William…....looks like a homerun! I say they both look good…..let the girls pick…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

523…..


----------



## JL7

Dave…....love the Corrs…...(and the Coors for that matter…) pretty talented family for sure…...


----------



## bandit571

Depends, on whether Rex had a tan, or not?

Night off PAID, thank you very much.

Now that the new plane has been refurbbed, maybe I'll get to work on that walnut box. Maybe????

Man, that was an F'ing long thread about feet…...


----------



## JL7

Was that Marty??


----------



## boxcarmarty

no…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty just stopped to say we talk too much


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got back out to the shop for a bit this evening. I managed to pull the old lathe out and put the old new one in its place. Maybe someday I'll do a bit more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't worked on the bathroom job since Friday. I did get a week extension from the contractor. I reckon I'd better focus on that tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But for now, I'm off to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That is too much even for me!

William, Unbelievable job you did on the scrolled portrait!!! That looks just like the pic he always used here. I too vote for the lighter colored one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great tunes Dave.

William,
The portraits look fantastic.
Ya done good!!!
I vote for the lighter one. (Does picking make me & Andy one of the girls???)

Marty,
It's good to see you….
Go!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
That was a fantasy fable featuring Freshly frozen fried frog foot fetish at the fine family feast on February the fourth….


----------



## superdav721

Marty where did ya go.
You and my wife go to bed early.
Hey wait a minute….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

What the F is going on here. I leave for a while and come back to the F parade, F troop, something like that. Incidentally, the Missouri highway patrol had a fire at F Troop headquarters last week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, if you don't say something soon there's gonna be another 543.


----------



## CFrye

Funny. Fall on the floor flopping funny, folks.
Thank you Stumpy. I knew it would be bigger(beefier) for the planer. Didn't realize how much bigger. I'll stick to box joint jigs. Looking forward to getting the plans!
Sandra, oh my. You make me look normal.
William, Both look great. Did you stack cut them? I vote for the light side. 
More beautiful music, Dave.


----------



## TedW

I can't read 121 posts. I stopped by earlier but intentionally didn't stop by Nubbs here because I did't want to break the count as I would miss reading them. My mistake… should have broken the count. Oh well.

I'm finishing Roger Clark's name plate tonight if I have to stay up till 3 doing it. I'm using a chisel as a gouge, to carve around the letters, which is something I've never done before. Thus, the first few atrocities which we won't talk about. I'll have to send it expedited to get it to William on time.

Today was kind of hectic but in a good way… I think I landed a new customer for my home repair business, who owns 14 apartment buildings. However, I earned his business by taking care of work for him while still tending to my other work. So basically, I was runnin' crazy today.

I've got the chisel gouging down, finally, but there's still a lot of work to get it finished. I'll post a photo when it's done.

Oh, and I almost forgot…. Hi Everybody!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Ted.
G'night Ted

Candy - happy to oblige. A little bit of crazy goes a long ways.

Night all.


----------



## TedW

It's really difficult to search for posts with my name mentioned. Besides various pas-tense words that end in -ted, the word "posted" is in the left sidebar next to each and every post.

Good night, Sandra… crazy sweet dreams!


----------



## GaryC

Relax Ted. We don't talk about you behind your back. Well, Randy does. And Jeff. Sometimes Sandra. Dave. Don…. oh well


----------



## TedW

You mean they talk behind my back, also?


----------



## mojapitt

Honest Ted, we don't talk about you as far as you know


----------



## GaryC

How would I know? I'm never here


----------



## mojapitt

How do you feel about frogs feet?


----------



## TedW

I think they're hopity. Hoppity? Hopitty? My spelling check just broke.


----------



## firefighterontheside

14 buildings eh? That should lead to a good amount of work. Congrats.

We may not talk, but dream…


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted-I know what you mean about searching posts for your name. When I look for "Don", I get all the "done", "don't" and "donuts". Sorry state of affairs, don't ya know . . .


----------



## GaryC

BTW, how could they talk IN FRONT of your back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably not as good as frogs feel about them!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very carefully?


----------



## bandit571

From the "You can't fix Stoopid" file:

Driving along, having to do the speed limit because a "Flying Tire Salesman" (Ohio State Highway Patrol) was in front of me. two cars are behind me. Further back, another one was poking his nose out into the other lane. Finally decides to floor it, and pass all of us at about 85 mph….....

I did honk the horn when i passed the two of them later. Man, them blue lights they have on top are BRIGHT

Brighter than the driver who passed the cop, at any rate….


----------



## bandit571

Chapter 2:

Seems every semi i meet on this State Highway 274 has an extra headlight? Almost everyone of them seems to be towing a car, too.

But wait, there is no tow bar? That driver is within 3' of the ICC bar? How would he stop, if the semi suddenly did? He'd use that I.C.C. bar as a stop, I guess.

That third headlight seems to pop on and off a lot, too. I guess the driver is playing "Peek-a-boo" with the semi's driver??

Fun start when it is raining…...


----------



## bandit571

Years ago, when we first started having "Deer Hunting Season" in the area.

A little fellow came up from Dayton, OH to hunt Deer here in Logan County, Ohio.

Well, he did get a deer, or so he thought.

Had to bring it in to the local Deer Checking Station ( Fire Department, right beside the city police building)

Was told that he had not shot a deer….....Then was fined for shooting a farmers

GOAT!

Yep, just can't fix…...


----------



## lightcs1776

I go visit the inlaws with my family and I come back to nearly 100 posts. Crazy.

But, I did find out I have hope, since Andy says being a yankee isn't geographical.

I also found out William still has great talent with the scroll saw. Looks fantastic.

Now it's time for bed. Y'all continue on with your rambling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, William, I prefer the light one, but they both look great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goats and deer are related, but so are dinosaurs and the lizard in my backyard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Goats and Lizards and frogs….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Yankee is a state of mind. 
I guess I'm a red neck hillbilly. I think that's a state of mind, too.
No matter what state you're in.


----------



## TedW

Well, I have been asked to quiet down. It seems even my dremel tool makes too much noise for the upstairs neighbors. Just as well, I guess… I'm starting to lose it anyway, and the last thing I want to do is slip up with the chisel and screw up the whole darn thing. I'll get up early and get back on it then.

Don, at least you get donuts.

William, the portraits look fantastic.

Randy… hmmm…

Bill, I sure hope it leads to a lot of work. I charge fairly low rates compared to other handy services, so keeping I gotta keep busy if I want to pay the rent.


----------



## Doe

Gary, my Mum called it talking to my favorite person. I just figure if I can't talk to myself, who can I talk to?

Sandra, 14 hours? It's 20 to Eddie's from here. That's using toll roads though. I like the idea of driving to your house; I've always wanted to go to Magnetic Hill.

Monte, pouring epoxy? How thick can you pour? How do you keep bubbles out? As for the mill, that would definitely be entertainment. . . er. . . recreation. Sandra, get a longer extension cord for the chainsaw - we'll be busy.

Don, she is such a pretty little girl!

Stumpy, nice jig. I know what the words mean but I haven't a clue what it's supposed to do.

William, I like the light side better. Fantastic job!


----------



## DS

This made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Quick hello. Headed up to Grand Falls for the day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Sunny outside and a full cup of coffee sitting on my desk.

DS, nice to see you pop in.

Y'all enjoy your day.


----------



## TedW

'mornin….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Doe*- It's a hand held mortiser. As the router plunges forward it pivots the bit back and forth, cutting a wide hole. It's adjustable, but this version cuts up to 1 1/4" wide. Then you slip a loose tenon into it and the mating piece. Think of it like dowel joints, but much stronger.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for everyone's input. 
The light one seems to be the most popular. 
I painted the backgrounds last night and will post a photo later of the light one against it's background. 
I also hope to make the frame today and get names scrolled out.

On a related note. 
I just heard from DS. 
Jeff and I have discussed this at length. 
We are both a little worried about leaving anyone out. 
We've made request after request. 
We've sent private messages to tons of people. 
Still though, it's easy to leave someone out. 
We don't mean to and apologize if we do. 
Yes, I have a point.

If there is ANYONE who still wants their name on this, it is not too late. 
You can whip something out QUICK and get it in the mail today or tomorrow ( let me know if you do so I know I know to wait),
Or you can PM me letting me know the exact spelling you want on the project of your name (real name, LJ nickname or other) so I can scroll it with these other names I am doing.

This is final warning though, anyone I have not at least heard from by midnight tomorrow night will be left off the project. 
I deeply apologize if that sounds mean, but I cannot try to resize and have everything we've all worked for messed up later because one or two people came through a few days after I started attaching names in an organized pattern on the frame.

Thank you all for your understanding.

.

Presently I am scrolling the following names:
William
Bob "Knotcurser" 
Eddie
Grizzman
Arlin
Lucas 
And maybe DS (waiting for final word back from him)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bandit, funny story. 
I heard of a guy who once went deer hunting for the first time. 
He crossed a posted fence and shot man's prize winning blue ribbon bull.


----------



## mojapitt

William, we have had horses shot by people who thought they were Elk.

Also, you can try to be too patient and nice with people. You have made a very fair attempt to give people a chance to be involved. Time to move forward. They had a fair chance.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you've been extremely flexible and out a lot of effort into this project to give Rex's family something special. Your work is greatly appreciated.

As far as hunting stories, it seems like there is rarely a year that goes by that a hunter from NYC doesn't come upstate to hunt and proudly desplays a farmers cow he shot that he thinks is deer. I've heard of some farmers painting "Cow" on their milking cows.


----------



## TedW

William, I'm not sure if the "signatures" you were asking about is the 1" tall name plates. I'm sending mine with the Roger Clark plaque. It's 7/8" tall x 3-1/2" wide and just under 1/4" thick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, be quiet I'm trying to sleep.

Everybody else good morning! I'm up and at em.


----------



## superdav721

William thats bull $#!^


----------



## TedW

We've had people here shoot squirrels thinking they were rabbits.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, you are yelling and Bill is trying to sleep


----------



## TedW

Bill's pretending he's sleeping.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Morning everyone.

Could not sleep last night I was hurting to much and even a hot shower did not help.

I guess I have to get some coffee going.

Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up, I'm up! Kids are off to school, Cindy took them there. Time for some breakfast and back to the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, my sister's first husband was from Joliet. We had all gathered down in Southern Il at the home place. The now ex BIL wanted to go squirrel hunting early one morning. The first thing he tried was loading 12 ga. shells in a 4-10. We got that straightened out and headed for the woods behind the house. After an hour or so of tramping around, we got separated (and, don't think that didn't worry me). I heard the 4-10 and he yelled "I got a big one". Then a scream of pain and another shot. He had wounded a raccoon and tried to pick it up by the tail. It bit him in the calf. Barely broke the skin but scared the crap out of him. He did kill it with the second shot. I told him that my mother was a great cook but she would never be able to make that raccoon taste like squirrel.
They were divorced before the next squirrel season.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I needed that story today. About the only thing that would make me laugh at work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lesson learned, don't shoot a raccoon or you will get divorced.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Good one!

Bill, Great comment BUT you have a hydraulic dump trailer AND a tractor with loader? That's really rubbing my nose in it!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I love the story. Made my day.


----------



## Gene01

When my mom and dad were still alive, that story was told many times. My sister won't allow me to tell it in her presence anymore.

I once told her ex how to prepare carp for eating. You all probably know the process with the board and the campfire, anyway he believed me and told his buddies at work. I guess he got quite a bit of ribbing about that.


----------



## TedW

Here it is unfinished. I just put stain on it and waiting for that to dry some so I can wipe it.


----------



## JL7

That's some funny stuff Gene!!

Ted - the plaque looks great, despite your crabby neighbors!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, that is spectacular.

Andy, the trailer I borrowed. I borrow his trailers and he asks me to come help when he's pouring concrete in his driveway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Looks good ted. 
The signature block size you gave earlier is fine as well.


----------



## superdav721

Ted do yopu have any teeth left?


----------



## waho6o9

Good show Ted


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers….

Wiliam… anything show up in the mail

Stumpy… the Domino looks great. Does is cost less than $800?


----------



## CFrye

Funny stories, Gene!
Looks great, Ted!
Just finished late breakfast of hot flakey layer biscuits and homemade apple butter. You can get a lot of apple butter on, depending on how many layers you separate the biscuit into…or if you are Eddie, it doesn't matter. 
Drizzly rainy here. Good sleeping weather.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll let you know when the mail runs Matt. 
Usually mid afternoon around here. 








As promised, here's a photo of the light colored cutting against the black background I'll be using. 








On a related note,
When I stack cut, which I always do with portraits due to the fact that the layers provides more support on more delicate areas, the top piece is always damaged by veneer tearing on thin areas when I remove the glued on pattern. 
I usually paint these pieces gray, frame them, and keep them for myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, are you referring to the Union Jack emblem?
If you are, please accept my deepest apologies. 
It came a couple of days ago. 
I could have sworn I sent you a PM telling you it came. 
I have so much going on lately that I am getting forgetful. 
I am truly sorry for not letting you know.


----------



## TedW

Dafe, I thtill got bofe my teef

Thanks everybody, but it looks very different now.

The shine will dull down as the stain dries.

Should I lighten up the letters a little more?


----------



## CFrye

Better and better, William and Ted!
Looks great as is, Ted.


----------



## TedW

Looks great William. The dark background makes the scroll work really pop out. Luv it!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the stack cutting tip, William.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted & William, You guys do excellent work! They both look great!

Bill, OK I guess we can still be friends as long as you just borrow it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whew, thanks Andy!

William, that looks spectacular. When I think back to the early days of this project and all the talk of what picture to use, I'm reminded that everyone really liked the picture you used, but were worried that it wouldn't turn out right when scrolled. Well that worry should be eased in yours and everyone else's mind. It looks just like the picture.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I didn't realize you were a scroller candy. 
I am full of tips. 
Of course, some people say I'm full of other things too, but we won't go there.

I have done tons of scrolling in the past. 
That used to be all I done. 
I started doing more and more difficult projects just for the challenge. 
My favorite is a seven foot tall cabinet I have in my shop. 
I'll snap a photo when I go back over for you. 
Anyway, I started turning when scrolling got to being unchallenging to me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Small sampling of just some of the scrollwork I've done. 








It's a sideways photo, but this is a four foot tall chandelier. It is based on a 17th century Italian pattern. It is four foot tall and holds 24 candles. 








This is two of four carousel style horses I've done. I've also added horns and done two unicorns similar in size ad style. You may also notice above that some of the many portraits I've done. 








Here is that seven foot tall cabinet. Behind it is a smaller chandelier that holds six candles. You can also see two clocks I've done in this photo, the church clock (it has pews and pulpit inside with lights) and the Iowan clock.


----------



## ssnvet

Boy…. yuse guys are upping the game….. Makes me embarrassed at my shoddy efforts.

No apology required William… as long as you have it, that's all that matters.


----------



## CFrye

Everything is a challenge to me right now William! AND I want to do everything! Can you say attention deficit disorder? I would love to see your cabinet. 7 feet! 
I just looked at your projects. Several are in my favorites! Chris suggested I contact you and pick your brain about turning pens. 
Those are awe inspiring, William. And that became not challenging? The Christ portraits are humbling. God has given you a great gift. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gene01

TED, WILLIAM….Fantastic work, guys. 
William, Those pictures of your scrolling are evidence of a great talent.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, the chandelier is beyond description, as is the desk. You have developed an incredible talent.

Hope you don't mind, but I did mention, a few times (maybe more than a few), to Candy that you have provided great help to Sherry and she would get solid answers from you. When it comes down to it, most of the things I've mentioned regarding pen making come from things you've shared with me or from your website.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

No problem Chris (or candy). 
You know I never mind helping people if I can.

Candy, as for the scrolling, yes, it became less than challenging. 
For example, you see the chandelier behind the tall cabinet, the one that holds six candles?
I done it as a challenge, and it was easy. 
Then I ordered the plans and built the Italian design to up the ante. 
Besides interpreting the Italian writing on the plans, it came easy too. 
I guess if you scroll enough it does become easy. 
I was once like you, I wanted to scroll everything. So I did for a long time. After a few years though, even the challenging pieces you can do with ease. When it gets to be that way, it just isn't as satisfying. 
So I still scroll from time to time when something is needed, like the Rex project, but I have gotten now into turning, which is a whole other area to learn and explore.

Anytime you need help or advice, with scrolling or turning, I'll help if I can. 
I don't claim to be an expert at any of it, but the worst I can do is tell you I don't know. 
Just send me a PM if you have any questions. 
Try to make them specific. Chris may have forgotten to tell you that I have a habit of writing whole book chapters if you ask general questions.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, grumble….Yawn…..You bums are too loud! Trying to sleep in today, since I have to go to work all night, tonight. And tomorrow night..

One too many Jack planes in the shop, so…..one will be on it's way to Fee-Bay today ( IF I can get the photo shoot done)

Daughter's LandLord wants the house she is living in, so now she has to move,again…..

Don't know IF there is enough room here, for her to stay in town. Her son stays with her as do the three younger ones. The fifth one has his own place. I don't think that seven or eight people can co-exist in a four bedroom house….with ONE bathroom…


----------



## ssnvet

William is going to have to start a column…. perhaps he should call it "Dear William"

Heck, throw a little relationship advice in their while your at It :^p


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, there is a little detail I must tell you. 
Scrolling can become an obsession. 
I said my work became less than challenging. 
I did not say it became less time consuming. 
The Italian chandelier took close to three weeks to build. 
That seven foot tall cabinet? Close to three MONTHS.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I must show one more photo before getting my butt in gear. 
This one is by far one of my favorite pieces that I've ever done. 
It took me about a week to make. 








It measures 32×24"


----------



## Gene01

Just amazing, William. Absolutely amazing. 
I'm in awe.


----------



## mojapitt

Very impressive William. My work takes very little skill compared to yours.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I appreciate your compliments, but My work is nowhere near as impressive as other people's I've seen. 
That is actually what has drawn me to turning. I struggle a lot with turning. I am constantly having to learn new skills or hone the ones I thought I had licked. 
Scrolling sort of came naturally to me.

I have to retell the story now of how I started scrolling. 
I got the great opportunity to rent this shop I'm in cheap. 
I saw it as a blessing. I would find something to do that my health would allow to keep me busy. 
I had no idea what and a friend suggested wood work; bird houses actually. 
So I built bird houses. I was good at it bit hated it with a passion. I can't explain why. I just didn't care for bird houses. 
So one day, near my birthday, Lisa said she was buying me a scroll saw for my birthday. 
My immediate response was, what the hell am I going to do with a scroll saw. 
So I looked it up online and seen the pretty work people were doing with scrolling and told Lisa I'd give it a shot. It had to be better than building bird houses. 
She bought me a Ryobi scroll saw (worst scroll saw ever, but that is a different story). 
I took to scrolling like a fish to water. 
And the rest is history.

That's how I got started in scrolling and woodwork.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, is that your way of saying you are in need of relationship advice?
William, it seems EVERYTHING about woodworking is addictive: scrolling; turning; bandsaw boxes; hand tools; wood hoarding; tool/jig making…
How many years into your woodworking did you start building the tools, like your scrollsaw?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, please continue giving "book volume" replies. Some of us (read 'Chris') need full explanations. And your help has been invaluable.

Edit: love the scroll work out of Psalms too.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Candy…. I'll take all the help I can get :^p

Problem solving comes natural to me…. unfortunately, it appears to have very little to do with relationship building ;^)

So today, I found out that when Obamacare says that they pay for annual preventive eye health exam, they don't mean going to the eye doctor (like every other insurance plan I've ever seen… and I've seen plenty). Noooooo…... they mean having the nurse at your PCP's office put you in front of the eye chart on the back of the door…. (whatever good that's supposed to do). So that's another $200 out of my pocket.

I'm beyond livid at this whole ordeal…. we lost the fantastic policy we had through the state of Maine's Dirigo program and Harvard Pilgrim (you know, the one I was promised that I could keep). And now, for the same money, we have a piece of crap Obamacare Bronze plan that sucks beyond anything you can imagine….

Just wait until people who have to buy on the individual market see the rate hikes planned for next year….. the announcement of which has been conveniently delayed until after the election.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seeing that stuff reminds me that i visited your shop a long time ago before i ever heard of this group. I remember seeing that chandelier and thinking it should be hanging in a church somewjere.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, I have a poor memory. 
When did you visit my shop?
I hate to think I met another fellow Lumberjock and can't remember.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, the homemade scrollsaw was about five or six years into wood working. 
Actually it was built out of necessity. 
The best scroll saw I have is a 16" delta SS250, something some scrollers would consider an entry level saw, but it's all I can afford. 
I done a few projects that I needed a deeper throat to finish them so I built the 24" scroll saw. 
It isn't as precise as the factory built saws, but it got the job done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Decided to do the names in walnut because, well, because I love the look of walnut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tuns of postz have bean readeded….
Seemz dat I'm all cawt up.

William,
ALL of your work is impressive….
Shop machines….
Scrolling….
Turning….

So it should come as no surprise….
that the work you have done (and will do)....
on "The Roger Clark Memorial Project" is/will be FANTASTIC!!!

Ted,
The "Roger Clark" looks awesome!
Ya done good, err GREAT!!!


----------



## JL7

Ted - the stain really makes it pop….......really cool!

William - love the scrolled names - and all the scrolled stuff…...you are the master.

Randy…...any new injuries to report?


----------



## ssnvet

counting down…..I have tomorrow off, so that makes it Friday… whoopee!


----------



## mojapitt

I have the next 3 days off, but I will be at a show in Wyoming.


----------



## TedW

William, I get what you're saying about needing the challenge. It's not easy for me to carefully inflict all the dings, scrapes and crooked cuts in my projects in just the right way so they look authentic, as though I did them by mistake. But it does seem to be getting easier. I'm sure that some day down the road I will find it less of a challenge, and probably not bother making the perfectly less than perfect work I do now.

Kidding aside, I always enjoy seeing your scroll work… true masterpieces, every bit of it.

Jeff, Randy, et al… that was just phase one of the stain. I'm letting phase 2 dry a little before I take a photo. Keep watching!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry William, meant to say your shop page. You probably wouldn't remember that.

Monte, I wish I could be in Wyoming over the weekend. You wanna come and work at the firehouse. Doesn't sound much different than the hospital. Fix some stuff, replace light bulbs, deal with people who shoot themselves or do,other stupid things.

Randy can't remember.


----------



## JL7

Randy can't remember…LOL…...you're a funny guy Bill…......

Waiting for phase 2 Ted…...standing by.


----------



## JL7

Update on the TS project…....

The saw is installed and working…..

Hard wired the switches for the router tables with outlets in the dust boxes. The right side router box is finished. Still have to build the left side….

Drawer boxes are built, still need the drawer fronts and a few other little bits done…..

Then build the ZCI's and modify the dust collection in the ceiling and finish the outfeed thing…....


----------



## bandit571

Look out world….Bandit made GRAVY!

Was given the task of frying up some Chicken Tenderlions in the skillet, figured why waste all that good stuff still IN the skillet….

Soy Sauce
Corn Starch
water
Chives
"Italian Seasoning"

Simmer sruff up for a while, fighting all them lumpy things, finally figured I just eat them with the chicken…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Jeff.

Sounds good bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Who is this Randy you speak of?
What & why can't he remember?

Jeff,
The TS station is coming along nicely!!!
Oh, no new injuries to report! Thankfully!

I gotta get to "The Lair" and finish my name block….
If only I could remember my name!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, your name is Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

William and Ted-Fine work there, fellas. Rex' family will be proud to have that on display. Hey, were y'all the inspiration for "Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure"? Just curious.


----------



## gfadvm

William, I have never seen ANY scrollwork to compare to yours! Truly amazing talent you have (and it must take the patience of God) to create those masterpieces.

Got the plans for the new Stumpy jig and was immediately overwhelmed. You guys that can build stuff like this certainly have my respect!

Think I better stick to sawin lumber from logs!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - mix he cornstarch in a small glass with a bit of water, then put it in. No lumps. 
Sounds goo though.

William - you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just remembered I was gonna post these eggs. The ones in the cabinet are all real eggs. The ones on the blanket are ceramic in the middle and wood on the outsides.


----------



## CFrye

William, your patience in doing the Psalm plaque is…I don't know. It's beyond me. Phenomenal!
Jeff, TS is looking great. Full extension drawers, oh yeah!
Eating is better than fighting, Bandit!
Just printed the box jig plans as well, Andy. Yup, gonna take some ciphering!
Sandra? Sounds goo? Does goo come in lump form? 
Beautiful eggs, Bill. Mom and I took a class on decorating real eggs like that. The instructor wore traditional costume and demonstrated on a goose egg! Don't have a clue where those eggs are now. Lost in moving, no doubt.


----------



## DIYaholic

If I'm Bill, then those eggs….
Must be mine.
I'll bet they would make a weird lookin' & tastin' omelet!!!

Waiting on glue to dry….

Now my cable box won't change channels!!!
I'm missing my evening news….
Now I'm even more clueless!!!


----------



## TedW

Between William's scroll saw works, Jeff's table saw and Bills eggs, this is turning into a pretty amazing day for the Stumpy thread.

Jeff, I was wondering how that saw was going to turn out, expected something that looks like an Erector Set. I gotta say that is one sweet looking saw. Way to go!

Bill, now I wanna do egg art. Thanks a lot!

Hey, did you guys know wanna and gotta don't throw spelling check warnings? I guess they're officially werds. Oops, that one did it.


----------



## CFrye

Neighbor just brought over my new shoes the UPS driver delivered to him. (Insert rolly eye icon) They are SOOOOO comfortable! I will take an extra pair of shoes to work tomorrow, just in case. I don't think I'll need 'em!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Four hours of driving + 6 hours of work. Can hardly type….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You're welcome.
Please show us some pictures of the decorated eggs or omlets, that I inspired!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You need to get voice recognition software….
Then all you have to do is talk, talk, talk!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Back to the Lair….
I can hear/feel William breathing down my neck!!! ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you feel someone breathing down your neck, you are hanging out with the wrong crowd.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that rig is looking awesome!
A tablesaw transformer.


----------



## GaryC

OK, Jeff.. fess up. Who'd you have build that saw for you? That's some pretty sharp work. I would say I'm really impressed but I fear for the swelling that would take place above your shoulders.
Dang, Bandit, made me hungry.
William, that work is outstanding. Eddie told me you were really good. 
Monte, hows the frog's feet?
Went to the doc today. He says I have two bad discs in my lower back. Gotta quit going to the doc


----------



## mojapitt

We don't have frogs feasible for food feasts


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I am tired of doctors telling me that I am getting old.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I hate it when they say, "well, at your age"......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, how is management treating you?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Not bad, Monte, not bad. Learning curve is steep, but I'm enjoying the mental challenge. It's good to keep the grey matter working.

Headed for bed.

Nighty night


----------



## JL7

Gary, my brother was over last weekend, so he did all that…......guess I'm busted…..

Way back when, I was at my brothers house, playing darts…...his friend Wade stopped by…..there were more than a few beers involved, and Wade had to explain how the plastic tipped darts MUST be removed from the dart board without un-screwing the tips…...righty-tighty he kept saying…...so for many years now, he has been known as righty-tighty…...

He also rides a Victory motorcycle, as does my brother…

Anyways…..my brother helped design this for Wade (righty-tighty)....and it was delivered today….he has a "Victory" labeled bottle popper that he will install…....


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sleep???
Sleep is for the hourly workers.
Management is on salary & therefore….
ALWAYS on duty!
NO sleep for you!!!

The feeling of someone breathing down my neck….
Could be just a rash!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice little Bottle popper!

I would say the gift fabrication was a Victory!!!


----------



## JL7

He was surprised…......nice in this crazy world….....


----------



## superdav721

Check the guy on tambourine


----------



## GaryC

That's cool, Jeff. You done good


----------



## JL7

Dave….tambourine guy is a bit off the hook…..does he post here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck with the egg art Ted. I tried and I wasn't very good at it.

Nice lookin eggs there Randy, er Bill. I used to have some like that.

Lots of fresh freakin frogs on the road in the rain tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

I will be sending a "if it fits, it ships" package to William….









The scrolling certainly is less than a William masterpiece!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks nice Randy. Hope it fits.


----------



## CFrye

Fun to build something that will bring back memories, Jeff. Sure to be treasured!
Tambourine guy is kind of hard to miss! Don't know how they managed to ignore him. I bet there was a bet involved in that…


----------



## Gene01

Awesome saw station, Jeff. And the "Victory" plaque is really nice, too. It's nice to see the recipient enjoying it.

Dave, where do you find these great tunes? Always look forward to your video selections. The tambourine guy is nuts. but it looks like he's done that tune a few times.


----------



## JL7

Randy…...that might be the "top of the pops" for the ole Brit…......nice….


----------



## JL7

Thanks folks…...

Nothing better than building stuff for friends….


----------



## GaryC

"the ole Brit" That's a cool title.


----------



## CFrye

Nicely done, Randy. I think you spelled "Bill" wrong.


----------



## JL7

LOL!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job Jeff. I agree. I'm always willing to help friends with woodworking projects. Some people ask me to build things and they're happy to pay me. Others want to do it themselves with help from me and I always like doing that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Thanks, I'm pretty sure it will fit. 
When I talk to you I feel as if….
I'm talking to myself!!!

Jeff,
Thanks for the kudos.
I just felt "The Ole Brit" deserved a valiant effort!

Candy,
It's too late….
Looks like I'm gonna have to be a changin' my name.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could see the stuff that you are putting up there Dave, but all I get on my iPad is a big blank space.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't care what anyone thinks….
I'm having a cold one….
Because I earned it my friends!!!

That and I need something to wash down my dinner….


----------



## JL7

Bill…...

Dave's last video…


----------



## GaryC

*Jeff, do you recognize the location?*


----------



## JL7

ahhhh….The Incra factory…..! Finailly!


----------



## GaryC

I sent one to cyberspace


----------



## JL7

push….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay thirsty!


----------



## GaryC

I have plenty more but I'm trying to get all the stuff put together so I can blog it


----------



## GaryC

Somehow, that darn camera makes me look fat. Can't figure it out


----------



## JL7

Thanks for the teaser…......take your time and put it together…...........well worth it.

My camera does the same thing…......bad optics I think….


----------



## GaryC

I think it's because it was built by them skinny little japs


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. I didn't want to miss the "tambourine guy". It was almost like she didn't know he was behind her.


----------



## JL7

LMAO! That's it….......let's blame it on Walmart….....


----------



## JL7

push….......


----------



## GaryC

yeah, I got mine from Walmart's mail order called Amazon


----------



## GaryC

Has anyone seen the satellite? I think it forgets to come by here every now and then


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Did Incra give away any free samples???


----------



## mojapitt

Every time I try to get a picture of myself, some old guy keeps blocking the camera


----------



## JL7

Dave - maybe post the youtube URL under all those cool videos you post….......

Glad it worked Bill, I use my iPad alot and none of the videos work….....kind of sucks…..

Gary…...I would suggest getting a Kodak, but I'm afraid that Rochester NY is mostly a Kodak ghost town…...


----------



## GaryC

Sure, Randy. All kinds of fliers and leaflets and cards….


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I have and old dog here that does the same thing. It's a conspiracy against the good lookin' folks
Jeff, I have a cousin that's out in California that worked for Kodak for 21 years. They have all but closed that place down.


----------



## JL7

Gary,

Kodak used to be a major customer of mine…...I visited the Elmgrove plant in Rochester many times…..

You've never seen such a manufacturing wonder back in the day. That plant was over a mile wide…...had there own own ambulance and fire service on golf carts…......(never saw Bill….)....

Now it's leveled…....


----------



## mojapitt

Kodak bet against digital cameras in the beginning. By the time they realized the mistake, they couldn't catch up.


----------



## GaryC

They were the leader of the pack for a lot of years


----------



## JL7

That's it Monte….and they had the digital camera technology in their pocket the whole time…


----------



## GaryC

http://www.lifebuzz.com/funny-texts/#!FrF2U


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## JL7

Now Randy / Bill is posting video?? Cool…..


----------



## GaryC

One of these days you're gonna give someone a heart attack doing that'
You know you have some serious storms coming the first of the week??


----------



## JL7

Storms are a comin'....wait….they're already here….snowing just to the north….rain here…...


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to hear that "s" word for a long time.


----------



## JL7




----------



## GaryC

Tornado season has started here. We have big storms coming this weekend, most of it on Sunday. Then they move on thru Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and all parts east


----------



## TedW

Here's the finished plaque. To be honest, I'd like to do it over from scratch-the tools slipped into the letters a couple of places, and the inside of the O is deeper than the other places, and I'd like to have borders on the sides like the top and bottom-but there's no time. Actually, I did start a new one but realized there's no way I'd have it done on time. And so, I present to all of you, revision 12 or 14 or something like that… I lost count… the best one completed so far.










Stain is the only finish on it. I'm afraid any sort of varnish might not be dry enough to pack it for shipping.

William, feel free to apply a finish coat of your choice if you deem it necessary.


----------



## GaryC

Looks good to me, Ted. You will, of course notice things that the rest of us will never notice


----------



## JL7

Rubbish Ted….It's *PERFECT!* Just exactly as it was to be…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
No need to fret….
It came out great!!!

Perfection is for the neurotic….
Perhaps that explains why I strive for perfection!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gotta go to bed. Got the farriers coming tomorrow. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm turning in also.
Don't know what I will turn into….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Funny texts, Gary.
Good old Oldie, Randy/Bill.
Monte, I'm with you no s or i words!
Keep your head down, Gary! and Andy and Don and Eddie and well, just everyone! Don, make sure you stay above water.
Ted, it is wonderful! 14's the charm!
Randy/Bill, maybe Sandra?


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the words of support, everybody. It goes to UPS tomorrow morning.

Nighty nite…


----------



## CFrye

Night Ted. Wide awake here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

over 300 post yall been doing some yaking did read em i Dave and Jeff good tunes was listening while reading

Ted it looks great , love it

William as always your scrolling is masterful looks great

Don i havent forgot to call will do so getting a head count but there will be crawfish and other stuff too , my daughter is is having her baby any day now tommorow is the day she off work now walking and ready its her first one shes going to be a great mother she say she cant wait for it to come and finally eat some real food .showed her charlee said shes precious , i did a blog on the trip and got some things mixed up like the spoon that you made thought it was Candy ,just was knidof over whelmed with meeting everyone i guess but thanks and look forward to another meet

Jeff that table is going to be awesome

Bill looks to be the making of a great bar ,when you get them in love to see some pics

been busy cleaning up the yard it was a mess from a storm that had blew in while i was gone thats my story and am going to stick to it . a old girlfriend came by and said it was looking good but what about the inside of the house with your friend s coming over told her i had cleaned it up already i sweep the shop, said i wasn't right and has been helping me clean up a bit now i cant find anything asked her where the coffee cups was told me in the dish washer asked where it was she just don't really have a good sense of humor ,

got a extra room that is in the middle of a remodel my youngest daughters room putting a couple of air mattress in there it has a bath room and shower to it so if any wants to its there just be ware that they painted it and i havent got to repainting it yet its pink,red green black and orange and a few other colors ,her and one of her friend thats now is a artist painted it took them to HD and just let them pick the colors and they really did a good job on it but gives me a headache with all the colors ,i think one reason i hadnt painted it yet still reminds me when the kids where here and the shop i have sleep on my bench before its 6 ' and there more room too

this could me a yearly meet and could set the next one up when we get together . sounds like a good plan

Stumpy love the new jig look forward to it keep em coming

Randy that looked like my HF dust collector but know that one cost some bucks. know you got to work wish you could make it

Marty those 12 hour day are long to many hours looking at a dog butt 

Candy Andy had told me he tried the stroop on his knife and i did the same that think put the edge on it fast and sharp

think ill have the yard finished tomorrow and got to get my shop a little more organized after seeing williams and Andy and Davids i have a ways to go  Gary had that piece of pattern that you gave me the one David had helped you with here and keep getting asked how did he do that keep telling them the wood wizard only know got to learn that pattern it is pretty

just wanted to let yall know i hadn't fell of the watermelon truck just been playing catch up looking forward to the boil and hope all that can make it a safe trip

Gene that's the right street and zip 71292 i checked th pm i sent . its a short dead end street that runs off north Violet let me and will meet you ,im not far from the interstate ill try it on my GPS but think it showes up mine is a garmin ,i googled it on google map and it showed up even showed my white truck and a shot of my dog in the yard


----------



## CFrye

Hi Eddie!


----------



## Doe

I wrote a pile of stuff, as usual, went somewhere else and came back and closed the window with my comments. Rats. Here's the less yakky version:

Ted, it's perfect. Any inconsistencies in depth and shape show that it was hand made. You should be proud of it.

William, fantastic job!

Have a jolly day


----------



## CFrye

Morning Doe/ What are you up to?


----------



## Doe

Trying to get my ereader to work with a new app. Kobo sucks and Sony sucks for shutting down their ereader book store. Time to go to work. It's been a long and busy week.


----------



## CFrye

I'd be in big trouble if Kindle shut down. Have a great day at work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Seems to be that I NEED coffee!!!

I get to celebrate "Happy Friday", as I have tomorrow off….
But only because it is going to rain!
Therefore, I get to work SUNDAY!!!


----------



## CFrye

Does a rainy day off mean shop time Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Does grocery *shop*ping count?
I've also laundry to do.
However, the drier is IN the shop, so I guess that counts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, the boss man is running late….
So I better be on time….

My workday must start!!!

TTFN….


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on.


----------



## CFrye

Any time in the shop is good time. Take care, Randy.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Monte! When do you leave for Wyoming?


----------



## superdav721

Storms let em come.
Jeff that s a cool channel aint it.
One of them the drummer has no drum.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Dave!


----------



## mojapitt

I decided last night to pull out of the show this weekend. Not enough things to fill the booth and desperately need to finish some projects for clients. 3 days of shop time is desperately needed.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## CFrye

I'm all in. G'nite. Y'all have a great day!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Between William's scroll work, Jeff's wonder saw and Ted's carving You're all making me feel quite insecure…

Glad to have the day off, as I was getting grumpy and ornery yesterday.

Off to take the oldest to track practice and throw the ball with my puppy.


----------



## superdav721

morning Candy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Randy, your signature block looks absolutely fine to me. I think a lot of times we are out own worst critic.

Ted, the roger Clark emblem looks equally good. I would love to see attempts one through twelve. I am willing to bet that they looked great too. Actually, I'm willing to bet on it enough that I have another request if you haven't already dropped it in the mail. If you have another one completed, can you send the extra for me to put on the frame of the portrait I'm going to hang in my shop?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a Union Jack for my hanging. Matt sent an extra and said I could keep it. So it's going on the one I hang in the shop.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Wonder what exciting event today will bring. 
Sure am looking forward to the Boil. Hope everyone gets to make it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, I have a related news story for ya'll about the Rex project. 
I made a terribly foolish and rookie mistake concerning the frame. 
I have set the bar for four inch long signature blocks and such. 
Then I made the frame yesterday and remembered something detrimental to that plan. 
A 2×4, which was the planned frame material choice, is not a true 2×4. It is a "nominal" size of about 3.75 inches wide. 
This completely slipped my mind when planning all this and I should have known better.

No worries. 
It is easy to fix. 
I will have to rip a 2×6 to be a true four inches wide so that everything will work as planned.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Been at work a while now as it was an early morning. Great to see so many enjoying good conversation.

Rochester, NY is nowhere near the city it used to be. That's OK in my book since I can't stand cities.

Ted, Rex's name plate looks great.

Y'all have a great day. Wish I could hang here longer but gotta work.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn, nap time for me. LONGASSED night.

Did have one guy fooled, though. He asked how long I'd been a Foreman…..

Afterwork nap to commence shortly, before i fall out of the computer chair ( it doesn't have any seatbelts)

Chou Lomm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, that large blank area on my screen was great!

Jeff, just like I have to tell my three year old, I do not work at every firehouse in the country.

Good morning/goodnight Candy.

Bad storms coming here Sunday and Monday. We'll see how bad.

Good morning everyone, gotta go do some firehouse stuff.


----------



## TedW

Slept till 8, made me coffee and read ye posts. What a bunch of cackling hens and turkeys!

Everybody, I'm thrilled that Rex's name plate is up to par. Thanks for the reassurance.

William, I exagerated about the 12 or 14 revisions. It's closer to 5 or 6. But anyway none of them are completed. I only have 2 of the fails. The others I planed off what I started to start over. Here's the 2 I have…










Needless to say, I can't include one with the one I'm sending today. But I would be glad to make one and send it to you later. That would also give me an excuse to get more practice.

Welp, time to get busy doin' stuff!


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I think that turned out just perfect!

Carol just got notified that she has jury duty the week of the boil!  She's gonna try to get out of it but they are really nasty about that here. I got 'community service' the last time I got called and didn't respond!

On call the next 3 days so will be really cranky!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, A guy came by looking for a slab to mount a deer head on and bought the stump! Carol was right! I told him to make an offer as I couldn't price that piece of firewood. He said $50 and I said SOLD!


----------



## TedW

Thanks Andy 

Cool stump! I sure wish we could see what's inside.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, if you want the practice, I would absolutely like to have one for my frame.


----------



## TedW

Will do, William.

Well.. I've stirred up enough trouble in the other forums. I'm off to UPS

Later Gaters!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, how did you make that stump float in mid air. Is that eastern red cedar, if so it's huge? Jury duty, one thing I've never had to do. I guess one day after I retire, I'll be susceptible to that. Oh and $50 for a stump, good score, I've got lots of stumps.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jury duty?
Who got jury duty?

I got called for jury duty once. 
The case was against this guy who had been in the news. 
He'd molested a young girl. 
He wasn't even denying it. The case was about some BS about he disagreed with the law that said he can't marry a twelve year old girl. 
I actually wanted to serve on that jury. 
I really did. 
I seemed to not be able to hide my "prejudice against the facts of the case", as the defense attorney said it. 
So I was released from jury duty. 
I've never been called upon again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He said they were facts, but then expected you to have an open mind about the interpretation of the law. Good luck with that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I redid the frame to a true four inches and here's what we have at the moment. 
I left the glass out for now so you can see it better. 
I will update ya'll on it after I get all the names and emblems in. 
This is only what I have now. There's plenty more names in shipment as we speak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good!


----------



## lightcs1776

Outstanding, William. Except for that funny looking signature in the lower right. Bet that guy can't write to save his life.


----------



## lightcs1776

For anyone using Android based devices, check out Boat browser if you're having issues with Flash. I've been a Dolphin HD user for a long time, but they stopped supporting Flash. Boat allows you to use flash, so you don't see a blank box when Dave or Randy posts videos. There is also a Boat browser listed for IPhone and Itouch, but I don't know if that will enable Flash for their OS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Chris, I'll check that out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don't worry a bit about it Chris. 
I very much appreciate the extra effort. 
Rex would would have appreciated the efforts of all, the good, the bad and the ugly.

If you look closely at my signature I lopped the dot off one of my "I"s. Then I lopped the other one off on purpose so it would match. 
I thought about redoing it (I did do Essie's twice for the same reason). I decided though that since I seldom dot the "I"s in my normal signature either that it was fitting for my signature after all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Inlaws from IL are here from their Sedona trip. Wife says I'm anti social when I try to catch up on this thread. So, missed a bunch of posts. Sure like the music y'all posted, though. 
That's a wonderful tribute sign, Ted. Nothing wrong with the other two you posted, either. The top one looks like a great start and the bottom one…what's wrong with it? You do good work, my friend.
Andy, love that stump. Do you have to slab it for the buyer? If you do, you gotta show some pictures. The grain has to be spectacular. 
William, I'm really surprised at you. Such a rookie mistake! No one I know would make such a mistake….NOT!


----------



## ssnvet

William, for some weird reason, I'm thinking that Texas in upper left and flag in lower right would look better. But then again, I'm known to be weird.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, I understand where you're coming from. My wife and kids get annoyed with me when I keep track of this thread while watching TV with them. I get so far behind I can't catch up.

Matt, hope you're enjoying the day off.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Absolutely no sense of design from this quarter….NONE! To my eye it looks just fine the way you have it laid out.
But whadda I know? It's not just fine. It's really nice! Thanks for doing this.

Added: I didn't do it because I wasn't real sure of the placement but I was thinking about a little divot where Rex lived and maybe a drop of black paint in it. If that sounds OK, and if you want to…...


----------



## Gene01

Chris, She doesn't rag on me much about it normally. But, when we have guests…..I guess it is a little rude. 
But really, I see no difference between checking in here and the SIL texting when we are all together.


----------



## JL7

William…...that's lookin' really good!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, what you see now is not necessarily exactly where things will be. 
Once everything is in I plan to lay it all out a couple different ways, post photos and get opinions before permenantly attaching anything. 
Thanks for the input on one layout to try though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Is Lumberjocks looking weird as hell to anyone else or is it my phone?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looking no weirder than usual to me….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

On my phone the background is brown now and the words are so light against the now dark background that I get a headache trying to read it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was recent thread about just that thing, I'll look for it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Must have been temporary. 
Everything seems to be back to normal now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, i found it and it seems that Ted knew how to fix it, at least on the computer.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60307


----------



## GaryC

I get that a couple times a week. Also get black spots on it. Weird.


----------



## DIYaholic

My one day weekend has officially started!!!
It's going to rain tomorrow, so we are working Sunday instead.
There's just not enough time, with only one day off, to get everything done.
So to keep things fair….
I won't do anything!!!

William,
The project is lookin' great.
It is good of you to post pictures of alternative designs!!!
I wonder how many differing opinions we'll end up with???
I'm sure that I could possibly have three or more separate opinions!!! :^)


----------



## bandit571

Wake up call!

Stroganov for "breakfast"? Works for me. Have to go to work in a bit. MIGHT also have to work tomorrow night, too.

"Sold" a Dunlap #3D BB last week, still haven't seen the cash yet. So, the plane is still sitting here, waiting to be boxed up. Monday, MIGHT re-list the dang thing, tired of waiting around on "PayPal Account Issues" the bum has. Won't be much of a "Feedback" either….

Not much else going on around here, today. Sun DID FINALLY show up. Rain and clouds most of the day, and windy. 60s? My ass!


----------



## Doe

Candy, I'd switch to kindle in a flash if they could read epub books. I'm even pondering an apple product if they've got language dictionaries. I just finished a series that takes place in France (and learned some new cuss words) and now I'm back to a new book in a series that takes place in Venice.

Andy, it does look like it's levitating. Betcha it's an evil alien inside. And it's going to have a deer head. Creepy.

William, words fail me. Rex's family is going to be delighted.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: A little story about Dummies

Had just picked up an old Navy Colt, brass frame, 454 cal (think Dirty Harry size) and was driving back to the house. Hadn't even got the ammo or the caps for it.

Carload of "Macho Boys" was thinking I drove too slow. When they finally were able to pass, one finger salutes.

Next stop sign, their car is in "Park" and the driver gets out, yelling and showing off to his buddies.

Hmmm, wonder IF this thing works?

Rolled down my window, stuck the Colt out the door, with the barrel straight up.

Driver takes one look, dives back into the car,and….....SQUEAL! Tires get smoked, and the dummies are long gone. Bringing a pair of fists to a gunfight? An UNLOADED GUN at that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, glad I'm not the only one who sees that.


----------



## bandit571

Well, well, the buyer FINALLY paid for his plane!!!

Will try to ship tomorrow, too late today…..


----------



## ssnvet

Brandishing will get you an all expenses paid stay at a state sponsored retreat Bandit. Glad they boogied and didn't look back. But then again, looking on the bright side, as a ward of the state you'll get the best health care money can buy.

One of my first ever woodworking projects was a cap and ball rifle from a Thompson kit. And it was a lot of fun. I've wanted to play with a cap and ball revolver for some time.

Made a target for my daughter out of PE foam laminated up into a 24"x24"x6" block. Watching her out the window right now. She came running in a while back to tell me she got her first bulls eye.

Red potatoes and burgers on the grill tonight…. yummy!


----------



## lightcs1776

No dinner for me, at least not yet. I was called back in to look at a firewall problem. Maybe I should have picked a different career?


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning all! Chicken veggie soup for breakfast here. Homemade by my sweet hubby! 
William, looks good. I had imagined the Texas, flag, Rex and Roger Clark all going in the field with the portrait and the names all going around a 1" wide frame. I love how many different options there are.
Andy, listen to your wife! Have you sold any of the hollow cookies yet? It does look like it's floating! I was going to start working on one the other day and Jim said NO. He had just put finish an some end tables hee built. We have a 'paint room' for that! But he just does everything on his work bench. Harumph! Vent over.
Funny story Bandit, glad he didn't have a loaded gun! You just never know.
Gotta get ready for work. Y'all be safe!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yep, Eastern Red Cedar. IT was 28" tall and 16-18" diameter.

Gene, No slabbing for the stump. He wanted it just the way it was. He's putting the deer head on the top with a piece of tubing for a "stem". He's gonna peel all the bark off and urethane the stump. He said he'd send a pic when it's done. I'll post it if he does. This mount is one of those head/neck mounts to the chest so it will probably look cool.

I levitated that thing right into the back of his truck!

Candy, Haven't even had a call on the cookies. Glad we didn't waste our time cutting more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin Candy. Don't see too many ERC that size around here


----------



## mojapitt

Very impressive work on the tribute. I hope you post it as a group project. Let people see that friends can do woodworking too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
This is a family friendly site….
No pushers allowed!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff told me to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Unless you are pushing the idea that our grammar and spelling should be perfect, or your pushing the thought that we shouldn't act like friends on this site, you you don't think that us *********************************** woodworkers belong amongst the fine woodworkers.

Ok, I am tired and crabby.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte does not get crabby. That's my domain.


----------



## mojapitt

One of my little signs I sell

"I wouldn't be crabby if you wouldn't be annoying"

it came from a person that accused me of being crabby when they were around.


----------



## Doe

Monte, I think I need one of those signs. In case of emergency I could bash him on the head. Note: not my sweetie.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a very long list of funny signs. Gets people to stop by the booth.


----------



## DS

William, I'll get my name plate in the mail to you this weekend.
It looks nice so far! Good work!
Thanks to all I those who organized this tribute to Rex.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of my signs, some I am sure you have seen before

In my opinion, I'm right!

Life is tough, it's even tougher when you're stupid

If it ain't broke I can break it for you

If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence you tried

Nothing is foolproof to a really talented fool

I'm not saying you're stupid, you just have bad luck thinking

If you can't be a good example be a good warning

I hope I can be the person my dog thinks I am

Riding is the art of keeping your horse between you and the ground

Glad you came, I was having trouble getting grumpy

Only boring people get bored

Really, I got out of bed for this?

This whole thinking thing just confuses me

Did we forget our medication today?

Don't like Cops? Next time you're in trouble call a crack head.

Marriage is like a deck of cards, you start with two hearts and a diamond. At the end you want a club and a spade.

I can't decide if life is passing me by or trying to run me over

My job is to give my kids things to discuss with their therapist

Experience is what you get right after you need it

The only attitude allowed in this house is MINE!

My mind is like lightning, one brilliant flash and it's gone

Married men live longer than single men do, but married men are a lot more willing to die.

You can't control who walks into your life. But you can control which window you throw them out.

Don't do anything you don't want to explain to the paramedics

So many assholes, so few bullets


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, smart lady!

Work is finally done. Firewall issue wasn't my fault, but I was fixed it, which is all that really matters.

Y'all have a great night. I might be snooping around but need to spend some time with the family.


----------



## DonBroussard

Charlee Update: She reached a milestone earlier this week, crossing the 2 lb mark. She's gaining roughly an ounce per day, so she should should be over 3 lb in a couple of weeks or so. Her parents are starting to relax a bit, knowing that she's prospering.

Monte-Those sayings are all awesome! I should get one or five of them tattooed on my forehead!

William-The Rex tribute looks terrific! The nameplates all look great. I like the idea of putting a dot where Rex lived in Texas.

Andy-Good sale on the levitating cedar stump. Sorry to hear about Carol's call to jury duty. Maybe they'll settle on the court house steps and y'all will get to come to the crawfish boil at Eddie's.


----------



## Doe

Monte, you've made my day! Thanks.

Don, woo hoo! Thank God for that. We're all rooting for her.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, great to hear about CharLee. I hope she grows big and strong and loves her grandpa.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Life is tough, it's even tougher when you're stupid"--John Wayne

Keep the good news comin Don.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news flash, Don!!!

Monte,
Some funny stuff there.


----------



## superdav721

So the grand daughter is seen with something in her mouth while outside. We go ove and it's green. Hmmm. 
Bell what do thou have in your mouth? She turns her head away. Bell let pawpaw see what you have. I get it and it seems to be a round green disk. 
Bell is now mad a pawpaw and wants her teething toy back. 
Bell can pawpaw let the little TURTLE go in the grass, I don't think he is having a good day.
Bell looks at pawpaw like I have lost my mind.

Little box turtle scampers off in the wood not to be seen again.

Don wonderful news. Your turn is coming. Hahahahahahaa


----------



## TedW

Monte, I'll have to come back and read your signs after I make my rounds of pestering people. I like the Crabby one…. can I steal it? I already stole Andy's "I'll try to be nicer…" and got a lot of laughs on facebook. They though I was joking.

William, the memorial looks fantastic. Too fantastic in fact. Good thing I didn't send the Roger Clark plaque yet, because it's not good enough for the memorial. I have to do it again from scratch.

Good morning Candy.

Good evening everyone else.

William, I'm just kidding. I sent it this morning and UPS assured me you will receive it by the 30th. My signature plate is package with it. I'll message you with the tracking number.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow that must have been a little bitty turtle. Wonder if it tasted like chicken.


----------



## ssnvet

You're crazy Ted…. Your plaque looks great!

Just watched the movie Gravity with my wife…. You can save your money on this one. Kind of like Apollo 13, but with a shrieking woman who doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ewwww - teething turtle.

When my guy was very little, the neighbour 'catched' a snake. My son came to show me. He didn't want it to get away so he was holding on to it by the head verrrrrrry tightly. "honey, put the snake down, I think he's going to have a nap. Let's go in and get your hands washed.." Yuck, yuck yuck.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed to New Orleans on Sunday. Starting to get excited. We flew Air Tran almost two years ago. They messed up our flight, so we got two free flights which we are now using to go to NO. We almost canceled when my mil died, but figured we could use a break. (Don't tell my hubby, but I'd trade New Orleans for a week of shop time…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - I saw one the other day at the doctor's office:

I can only please one person a day.
Today is not your day.
Tomorrow isn't looking good either.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I need all of those signs posted where the VIs congregate!

Don, Great Charlee report!

Dave, That was definitely a Kodak moment! Good thing he didn't latch on to her tongue. That would have been interesting! My granddaughter came running to me with a crawdad firmly attached to her finger once. My Leatherman saved the day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you have YOUR passport.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
While in New Orleans….
Please stop in and say hi to Cap't Eddie.

You may even be able to consider that shop time!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny you mention that - we looked at the map but Eddie's is pretty far away.

Yup, passport is in order.


----------



## Gene01

Just finished our evening meal, the last for a while with Phyllis' brother and SIL. Grilled up some rib eyes from IL, fresh corn on the cob, grilled stuffed jalpenos (HOT) and beets. Chocolate Silk pie for dessert. They are headed for Roswell NM tomorrow. SIL was born on the day the aliens crashed into the desert over there. She's going back to her hatching grounds. 
Phyl's brother brews his own beer, so I made him a six pack from some pin oak. Used the IBox for the joints, Finished it with medium walnut Watco. Looks pretty good. Camera's battery is shot or I'd have a picture. Tried the Acetone method of transferring his "Brewery Name" on to the sides of the box. Tried the ironing method, too. Neither one looked real swell. Guess the pin oak doesn't take well to being printed on. Works great on maple. 
I'm beat. Still recovering from the wedding festivities, I guess. 
Catch ya'll in the AM.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy are you referring to capn Eddie?


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all.

Don, terrific update on your granddaughter. Praying for more good news every day.

Bill, I love the John Wayne quote. He was a true American.

Matt, I thought the same about Gravity, but at least it was on DVD and not the expense of the theater.

Dave, that was hilarious. Wonder if the turtle will tell all its friends to stay away from your yard.

Sandra, have a great time in New Orleans, but stay safe.

Gene, sounds like a great meal.

Ted, I think the name plate looked outstanding.

Everyone else, hope you're enjoying the evening.

It's time for slumber town. Night all.

Good night


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yes, the turner.
All ya havta do is….
*WATCH!!!*

I may sleep in tomorrow….
So please keep it to a dull roar!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

98 post 









right after my last post last nite they turned my internet off seems i tried the EL NO PAY PLAN when i got back from the trip i got a att bill and didnt read it just saw the due date the 24 well it was a month late ,got it back on guess that will get me to read the fine print , got the grass cut and trees cut and burned , and a little shop time a folding rocker chair is coming along

Sandra that will be a good time to be in New Orleans thinking of going to Alabama Shake or Bruce Springsteen they have a great aqua rem there too and Jackson Square is where all the artist hang out doing painting and stuff when the weather is nice http://www.nojazzfest.com/
http://www.nojazzfest.com/


----------



## TedW

See Eddie, how much we get done when we're not distracted by the internet?

The chair looks fantastic…. and comfy too!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Ted but its been in the works for a while the internet is a big distraction but time and money seems to distract as much


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted im looking to get a new computer . this one is 8 r 9 years old really slow but gets her done, mostly research and LJs and but its a XP and heard that they are not up dating them any longer ,have you even done any dealing with tiger direct also thinking of going to cable for the net ,

Monte loved those quotes

Andy tell em you think the government did it they will let you off jury duty ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don thats the best news ive heard in a while ,shell be home soon


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I love the look of the chair. Is that your own design?


----------



## GaryC

I think I got pink eye again… dang it

Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

Wow that sucks. Hopefully treatment is quick?


----------



## GaryC

Two days. Just had it about a month ago. Think it's a communist plot


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Funny comment Gary, but sure hope it clears up quickly.

Kids and wife are sleeping. I think I'll sit with a cup of coffee and listen to the quiet.

Juice looking chair Eddie.


----------



## GaryC

I'm out of touch here…. what's "juice looking?"


----------



## lightcs1776

That's what happens when I type on my phone before coffee.

Eddie has a "nice" looking chair in progress. Sometimes it is hard to figure out how autocorrect works. Ugh!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy mornin' all,

Eddie,
Nice lookin rocker….
I remember when that referred to music!!!

Gary,
Bummer on the pink eye.
Don't go near *74*, she hates pink!!!

Chris,
I'll join you for the coffee….
Got any donuts?

Monte,
Stop reading & posting….
You've got commissions to build!!! ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Randy's on a roll Day off??


----------



## mojapitt

I was just thinking, now I have a headache and need a nap.


----------



## GaryC

Ah, Monte…. at our age, you ought to know better than to think unless it's out loud. Thinking our loud relieves all the pressure. Don't keep all that thought stuff bottled up


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, no donuts. It is Saturday though, so I'll probably make breakfast for the family. Maybe wafflws, eggs, and sausage.

Monte, grab some aspirin and a cup of coffee.


----------



## GaryC

Chris, what's your recipe for Wafflws?


----------



## lightcs1776

Alright Gary, your on a roll this morning. And typing on my phone is obviously too hard for me this morning. Ah well, nobody would believe I'm perfect anyhow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I'm a little OFF everyday!!!

Chris,
I'm starving. When should I be there?
I can bring OJ (& champagne, of course)!!!

Monte,
I don't get headaches….
No brain, no pain!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

It seems that Marty is messing with the interwebby portal….


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Don't put yourself down.
You are perfect….
A perfect example of a bad example!!!


----------



## GaryC

OOOO today is pick on Chris day. Kinda brave of you Randy… after inviting yourself over for breakfast. You might get a surprise in your wafflws


----------



## lightcs1776

That's it Randy. No breakfast for you. Unless, of course, you can get here by 8:30.


----------



## bandit571

On the inside of my toolbox at work are two signs

"If I had wanted to hear someone bitch,moan and complain all the time, I would have stayed HOME"

"Just because you have the right to remain stupid, does not give you the right to abuse it…"

Well. Home from work, and a three day weekend ahead! Got some mailing to do, and then….......NADA!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, you might like my wafflws better than waffles.


----------



## lightcs1776

Enjoy doing Nada Bandit. Sounds like a good plan of action.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Or should I call you Steve?
You can't do NADA….
I was planning on doing that!

Chris,
I can be there by 8:30….
Not sure what day or whether it will be AM or PM.

Gary,
I prefer Belgian Waffles….
I wonder if Chris can handle making them???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, Randy beat me to it.

Good morning Randy, Chris, Gary, Monte, and the unmasked Bandit - Steven Craig.


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I'm not going to mention that you said PROFFER instead of prefer cause' I know you did it on purpose. 
As much as he cooks, I bet he can handle just about any type of waffle you could want


----------



## GaryC

Oh, here we go…... Sandra tells all…

I've had too much coffee… I'd better go check the horses


----------



## Momcanfixit

I did something last night that I haven't done in a long time.

I SLEPT. Until 9am slept. Without waking up umpteen times slept. I have a vague memory of what it's like to sleep like that every night, but I'm grateful for even one night now.

Lots of dreams, no nightmares. It's going to be a good day today. Watch out world.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sorry that I stole your thunder.

Gary,
Whatchya talkin' bout???


----------



## DIYaholic

....
I'm not like Bill….
I'm not a "pusher"!!!


----------



## bandit571

That is just the first two names, there is a last name too









Shhh! He is trying to find a photo for me









Nope, not that one









and now you know….


----------



## GaryC

Ref "the unmasked Bandit"

I have all that incra stuff finally put together. Now I need to go learn how to use it

Sandra, glad you had a good nights sleep. They get farther apart when you get old. I haven't had more than 3 hrs continuous sleep in weeks. Lots of naps tho


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Glad you had a good nights sleep!

I was wondering why I tossed & turned all night….
You got my peaceful nights sleep.
Feel free to acquisition many more!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may need to borrow a few more Randy, I'll let you know.

Ah, one of life's mysteries revealed - Steven Craig Newman. Pleased to meet you, sir. I can understand the Mountain Dew, but the bottled cheese is still a mystery to me. Is that like Cheez Whiz with chunks???


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, since Randy didn't make it, I'm taking his plate off the breakfast table. Oh, and I don't cook often. Usually just weekend breakfast and special occasions.

Good news on a good nights rest, Sandra.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I'm off to meet the wizard of odds.
Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## lightcs1776

Have fun, Gary.

Oh talking about cooking … jambalaya is on hold. I refuse to pay $11 a pound for shrimp. And I refuse to make it without shrimp.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, good morning, good morning. Blue mountain coffee is makin. Yes I still have some. I only use it at work on my second day. Jeff pushes more than me. He got me into it. He's a bad influence.

Wish I had some wafflws! I'm too late I guess.

Yay for sleep, I got some too. Not yay for pink eye.

Eddie, you'll be rockin on the porch soon. That's lookin good.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ah, I see Chris is being "The Breakfast Nazi"....
No breakfast for ME!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's "hello mr Newman" to you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
"Blue"???
To which Blue Mountains do you reference?

BTW: I live in Vermont, The *GREEN* Mountain State….


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Call me on my cell. I don't have your cell number, but I PM'd you my number, but I'll send it again. We need to talk groceries, man. When you get the AT&T issue sorted out, call me to talk.

Sandra-Have fun down in New Orleans. Have a Hurricane at Pat O'Brien's to start your partying off right! If I wasn't away from home (burglar alert!), I'd probably drive the two hours to meet you in person. In case you didn't already know this, if you lose your passport while in the States, we are obligated to keep you.

Gary-Pink eye sucks. It's also very contagious. Heal up quickly!

Chris-Don't worry about the spelling and auto correct. I know I've done a few auto correct beauties myself. BTW, I think that's how we spell wafflws here anyway.

Monte-Grandfathers' jobs are to get their grandchildren into mischief that they had not thought of themselves. I'm doing well so far . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

We run a tight ship, Randy. Although I'm not Navy, so it may not apply.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' alll…...

Contrary to Bill's opinions, I didn't do it…...


----------



## mojapitt

Just posted this. Goes to customer tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Chris…....pass the wafflws please…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Damnit! I could try to blame it on auto correct, but that's not very likely. I could say that I was referring to some other coffee from some other state where that have a blue mountain and to some other person who sent me some. The fact is that I said the wrong color. The coffees great btw. Whatever color.


----------



## JL7

Sweet rocking chair Eddie…....

Monte, the island top is superb…..the colors are off the charts…..

Gary, the pink eye thing is no good, but glad to hear about the Incra stuff…....time to break out that new camera!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, what pour on do you use. I need to do that to my kitchen table. It looks smoooooth.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff, "The Enabler" has made an appearance….

Monte,
You should give the customer the actual table/counter, not just the picture of it!

Bill,
All is forgiven….
THIS time!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

If I ever live closer to y'all, I'll have to do an LJ breakfast. I'd never be so mean as to wish y'all would live in NY.

Monte, cool looking piece. Is that the epoxy table?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I don't hold NYC against the rest of NY. Just like I don't hold Chicago against the rest of Illinois. It's not your fault Ted. You're the exception.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill …. have you seen the politicians the rest of NY puts in office? There are some beautiful places here, but the laws and taxes are nuts!


----------



## mojapitt

I talked to Charles Neil. He said to use Glaze Coat from Lowes. I have had exceptional luck with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, ok. Didn't know lowes carried something like that. I just posted over on your project. I built my kitchen table in the same style and the glued panel on the inside of the mitered frame shrunk considerably. Now I want to cover it up with a poured on finish.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Nothing like going to "Master" for finishing information.
I got his PDF book, "finishing Simply Put" and am awaiting for delivery on another title….
I've yet to read the PDF.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

You guys have been busy. Daddy cooked Bkfast here as well.. Sausage, scrambled eggs, crescent rolls with blueberry jam and GREEN mountain coffee :^)

Sinus infection is pretty well broken up, but trying to take up residence in my bronchials… Head is still in a fog so I thinking MORE COFFEE.

Bill, you never heard of Ethan Allen & the Green Mountain Boys?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Wind is at 40-55 on the mesa. 80% chance of rain, too. If the wind doesn't stop, the rain will end up in Utah. 
That's a great looking chair, eddie. Real juicy.
Love the sign sayings, Monte. And the bar top is really nice, too. Killer beetles make some nice looking wood.

"Hi-Yo-Silver" 
"Who was that masked man" 
I don't know, but he left this shiny plane blade"

I wore out 3 auto corrects. Don't have one now. Trained the pups to proofread.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I see how it is. Matt just HAD to out do me with breakfast - grin. Nice way to spend a meal with the family. Outstanding, Matt.


----------



## superdav721

Andy we would have wait on the thunder to clap before he let go.
Garden today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard of Ethan Allen, but I thought he made furniture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I read up. It seems that the Green Mountain Boys were a militia in the territory that later became Vermont. It is the unofficial name of the Vermont National Guard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok, Chris, you outdid me. I had yogurt and a banana.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The "Green Mountain Boys" are the VT Air National Guard….
They are slated to get the new F-35 fighters.
There was a lot of opposition, to the F-35 here in VT, but the Air Force made the right decision!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning

Gene did the GPS ever find the Address got to thinking i hope i put the right zip its 71292 if not ill pm you my phone # and will get you the directions its not far off the inter state

Monte thanks it a 1800s folding rocker they say it was one used by the settlers ,used because of the folding to make room,and easy for loading on the wagons its not my design it a plan from Lee Valley

Gary pray your pink eye get well its a pain in the .........well the eye


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice, why would they be opposed? I used to enjoy seeing the F-15's from the air national guard in St. Louis flying around my house. I live about 30 miles south and I guess it was where they liked to fly, but they were relocated. I was sad to see them go.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill some waffins sounds good , with some Maple syrup


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waffins do sound good, but I'm all out of syrup.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ah, the waffwls were delicious. But, we did use imitation maple syrup, so they probably wouldn't havebbeen up to Randy's standards.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i remember one time when the blue angles were putting on a show at the base i was at and they had me on guard duty on the far side of the run way guarding the outer perimeter man i was mad i wanted to watch the show but turned out i had the best spot they did most of the fly over right on top of me they were very good at flying those jets ,think it was F-111 then not sure it was 1971 r 2


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The biggest complaints, regarding the F-35, was the noise level and safety. They were worried about the F-35's , as of yet, unproven air worthiness. The guard/airport is located with residential property surrounding it. I say if you live by an airport, you choose the consequences!!! The guard provides jobs, not only for the guard members, but for all the support services!!!

Chris,
If it ain't real maple syrup….
It ain't maple syrup!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Think they were flying the F4 back then.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back in 1976, for the bicentennial celebration, the Blue Angels did an air show on Long Island. They were there for a couple of days practicing. I happened to have a radio that picked up air traffic. I listened to their practice communications. A very interesting eaves dropping!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We can't all live in the Blue Mountain State!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure my other one will show up. Exactly, you don't want noise, don't live by an airport. The same for all these noise barriers they are putting up by highways. Why should the DOT spend millions of tax money so the people who chose to live by the highway don't have to hear the highway noise?


----------



## TedW

Eddie, I absolutely love cable. It's lightning fast and always on. I've struggled with wireless for a long time and the only thing I miss is the mobility. Even when it was fast, it was nowhere nears as fast as cable. Of course, you would be dealing with a different provider. I can only speak for the one I use (RCN).

True, Microsoft has officially ended support for XP. I recently got a new-to-me laptop with Windows 7 and I like it. It's way faster, which I'm sure can be attributed to both the computer itself and the operating system. I've heard some negatives about Windows 8, not sure if I would want it. But to be honest, it I were to buy a new computer now, I would go with a Mac. I hear nothing but good stuff about Mac. However, it doesn't support a lot of the software I use and depend on. I'm sure there is other Mac software which would suit my needs, but I don't have time to acquire it or to learn how to use it. I would still keep my Windows 7 while I made the switch to Mac, but I can't afford it at this time.

I've never used Tiger Direct but I took a look at their website and the prices certainly look good.

Sandra, there is nothing like a good nights sleep to make for a great next day.


----------



## TedW

I can't read all the new posts, just enough time to stir up trouble in the other threads. Just tell me if anybody said anything about me.


----------



## Gene01

eddie,
Gary pm'd me your address without the zip. Google found it. White dual cab truck and a really nice side yard, with a pretty flowering tree in front, right?

I'm sure the GPS will find it. Thanks, eddie.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, Tiger Direct is OK, although I have had some customer service issues in the past. New Egg is another good place to look. I've ordered parts from both when I did network services on the side. Gave it up as too many folks whated something for nothing.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, Chris says Tiger Direct is OK, although he has had some customer service issues in the past. New Egg is another good place to look. He's ordered parts from both when he did network services on the side. Gave it up as too many folks whated something for nothing. I'm glad *I* could help. 

Chris, Eddie says thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Tedster,

Yes, things have been said about you.
You are better off not going back to see those comments….
It could crush your ego!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello- seems I have a few projects to go look a at. Monte- the counter top looks great.

And Chris. Table syrup is to maple syrup as margarine is to butter. 
May have to add lawfuls and maple surple to the 2nd annual boil menu.

Don't do it Ted! Stay here where the kook-aid is safe….


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, yes, artificial maple syrup is no comparison to real maple syrup. However, I can't feed my kids the real stuff AND pay the mortgage. And, Sandra, we only use margarine in cooking. Real butter is at the table.

Ted, I'm really confused, but that is normal. Were you recommending Tiger Direct or just happen to check out there site? Hope I wasn't out of line, but not sure if there was a line ….

Just got back from Curtis Lumber, where they have a very small pen blank section. Sadly, they don't have pen kits. I was able to get Sherry a package of 32 pen blanks that included babinga, zebra, paduc, teak and other woods for less than a dollar a blank. The scrap cherry, maple, ash, and beech in the shop is cheaper, as in free, but this gives her some interesting variations. And, I may have mispelled each and every one of those names.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

I Love the rocking chair. I have been wanting one and wanting to make one for years. I had one when my daughters were babies and I love singing and rocking them. 

Think of me in your prayers today. I have not been to sleep in 2 days and we do not know why.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, you are always in my prayers.


----------



## lightcs1776

Will do Arlin. Thanks for allowing us to pray for you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have to pick a subject to disagree on, so I pick syrup. 
I don't like syrup of any kind. 
My kids love it.

My grandfather was a beekeeper. 
Growing up we used honey for sweetening anything. 
I can't remember using actual sugar for anything till after grandpa died. 
I love real honey.

Therein lies my other problem. 
The store has "100% real honey". 
They can shove their "100% real honey" where the sun don't shine because it is not. 
I don't know what they do to it but it doesn't taste like honey to me.

And by the way,
Candy to me as a kid was chewing on a piece of honey comb from the hive till all the honey was gone then chewing on the wax like bubble gum

Yes I have a point.

Randy recently sent me some "real maple syrup". 
I haven't tried it yet but will next time we go camping. 
I'm wondering after reading you guy's conversations if it's like honey and the real maple syrup will be a whole different ball game from the junk I've tried from the stores in the past.

Jeff, your package just arrived this morning. 
It came as I was on the way out the door with a rod and reel. 
So I'll take a look in the box this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Staleys is/was a corn and soy bean processor near where I grew up. Among their products was "Table syrup" and high fructose syrup sold to other syrup manufacturers. Until I tasted Maple syrup from Vermont several years ago, I thought that syrup was syrup. After all, it was all based on the same ingredients. 
There's a world…nay, a universe of difference in the flavor. Maple syrup, in all it's iterations, has a much superior taste than the stuff made from corn and soybeans. 
Though, Willam has a point about honey….especially that harvested locally. Not processed, just right from the comb. And, I know it's weird, but I like black strap molasses on pancakes….waffles….corn bread….ice cream….cold grits and in chili.
Try it. You might like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't use honey a lot, but I prefer the real stuff. I get it from a local farm and it comes in a mason jar. I like to put it in my lemonade. When I have a sore throat, I mix it with straight lemon juice and take a swig. It's what my grandmother always gave me. As far a maple syrup, the real stuff is definitely better, but it's not something I've had very often. Basically I got some from my friend Randy, who's from Vermont and from my friend who I used to be on a hazmat team with. He also was from Vermont. I'll keep using the fake stuff and once in a while I'll get to have the real stuff. I've never chewed on a honey comb, but I'm not afraid to try.


----------



## mojapitt

I am from a dairy farm, real butter, real syrup and real dairy products.


----------



## DIYaholic

I like molasses also….
I'm thinkin' Gene is as strange as I!!!


----------



## gfadvm

I got to use the scraper eddie gave me today. WOW! It may be my favorite tool (and y'all know I'm not a hand tool guy). This is a totally different design from the usual card scrapers but it works like magic! This thing saved me hours of sanding to remove the sawmill marks from some hickory that was too wide for my planer or drum sander. I'll try to do a review when I find out where eddie got it. I may have to send it out to get it sharpened as it is different from my card scrapers but it seems to hold its edge well so far.


----------



## ssnvet

Ahem….

The "original" Green Mountain Boys were a Vermont company led by Ethan Allen, that was mustered to keep New Yorkers from getting away with a land grab in the "New Hampshire Grants".

After Independence was declared, the Continental Congress wouldn't recognize Vermont as a state as they didn't want to tick off the New Yorkers, so Vermont declared themselves an independent republic (kind of like Texas) and was so for 9 years.

The Continental Congress did, however, sanction the GMB as a company in the Continental Army and they kicked but in the Hudson River Valley campaigns.

And now you know the rest of the story… They were puttin' New Yorkers in their place, so Chris should like that…. Randy may be caught in the middle :^o

Arlin…. Keeping you in my prayers, for a good night sleep…. and for Sandra too.

Decided it was time to make another TS sled, as the runner spacing on my old one doesn't work with my rehabilitated Jet cabinet saw. I HATE trying to square these things up, however, so I'm tinkering with some ideas to make a threaded fine adjustment for it.

Chris…. I'll take waffles over crescent rolls any day…. not so sure about waffens though ;^)

Eddie… I've bought two PCs from Tiger Direct, but that was over a decade ago. I use New Egg for just about everything these days and find that they're hard to beat.


----------



## CFrye

Trying to catch up is like running in a bad dream, just don't get anywhere fast! Y'all have a great evening and I'll keep trying. Off to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Matt provided a great history lesson.
You should behave….
Or I'll be forced to send a few F-35s to strafe your house!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's about what I read on Wikipedia Matt. I need to make another sled too, something that will cut a little wider panel.

Andy, let me know about scraper. I've never used one but want to.


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/Scrapers/StewMac_Ultimate_Scraper.html#shop/Tools/Scrapers/StewMac_Ultimate_Scraper.html?tab=Details&_suid=13985515920580683858703734695

This is what I found on the Web. Mine is the large oval shaped one. Sent eddie a pm asking where he got mine but haven't heard back.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to get a good set of scrapers. Along with multitudes of other things.


----------



## bandit571

Scrapers? I just use an old piece of glass. Pieces from about any broken window will do. if the edge gets a might dull, use a glass cutter to make a new edge. Pull or push? Don't really matter. Use the glass cutter to match the profile of what you are scrapping, too.

VERY CHEAP, too!


----------



## JL7

Eddie…...I've had great luck with TigerDirect.com and Newegg.com….....

Thanks for the scraper link Andy…...gotta check those out…...


----------



## JL7

Predictive next posts:

*DAVE:* Boo

*MARTY:* 363


----------



## bandit571

BOOOOO!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool, thanks Andy. So you use the oval one on a flat surface?

Bandit, really? Glass!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The short answer is yes but that oval shaped scraper has one flat side. My hickory had some cup in it so I used all sides to get it smooth. If you scrape diagonal to the grain you will get a LOT of shavings.

We used to use broken glass to scrape steer horns smooth. Worked well but horn is softer than hickory.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy heres a video on how to sharpen it. sent you a pm thats the company you posted it a music instrument making company i think the video is made by a violin maker 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/a7XRbfbpXiE?version=3&hl=en_US
happy you got to use it ,it works , look foward to the review


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks for the help on the computer going to check out eggheads thats a strange name for a company not sure what a egghead is


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you have convinced me to get some real honey from one of the local farmers. I love honey. I love molasses too.

Great history review. Yes, Matt, I likes that part. I love history anyway. Especially real history that hasn't been altered.

I'm definitely curious about the scrapers. I'll be making some here out of an old saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks eddie. I already watched that vid but I'm so proud of my new toy that I think I'll have my sharpening guy sharpen mine. It would really pi$$ me off if I ruined it trying to sharpen it. Maybe I could practice grinding on some scrap steel…....I do have a collection of bench grinders left over from my bit and spur making days.

Chris, I made all my card scrapers from old handsaw blades and even made holders to hold them flexed properly. But I doubt if I'll ever use one of them again since getting the "Super Scraper" from eddie. I scraped hard pecky hickory for 2 hours and it is still really sharp! My shop made ones are only good for a few minutes before they need work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i use glass to it smooth out wood well ,never thought of cutting it to a profile thanks cool tip


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i love honey and coffee ,never really cared for it for a long time. got transfered to Alabama once and after a week or so my sinuses where shot tried everthing but a woman told he to eat some honey everyday for a while that was made locally and it would help ,it worked think the pollen had me messed up and the honey got me use to the local pollen's but sense then i use honey on lot of stuff now . they even got honey jack Daniels now


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin pray for you to get a good nite of rest 2 days without sleep is hard on a body ,
the rocking chair is from a plan thue Lee Valley its mostly band saw cuts and uses one sheet of plywood ,easy to handly once its cut size


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched that video. That's pretty cool. I'd have to get a grinder, as I don't have one. Well that's not completely true. I have one without a motor.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene thats the place still got the old 1999 silverrado 300,000 miles and still runing strong just need to get my air fixed been out a couple years maybe get it fixed this year

bring some of that black strap molasses and ill make some cornbread ,dont think i ever ate any of it before .mostly BlueRibbion sugar cane syrup here but do love real maple syrup


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill Andys got a grinder of every grit and size , looks like hes useing a fine grit 6 inch to me on the video


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take mine to Andy's then and sharpen it, if I get it.


----------



## JL7

Eddie…that's Newegg…..not Egghead…..!

Seems like there used to be Egghead, now it comes up as Amazon…..weird huh?


----------



## JL7

Doing the Google maps to Bawcomville, it looks like 15 hours if I don't stop….....what time is the boil?


----------



## GaryC

14 hrs after you leave your house


----------



## JL7

But I'll stop…..I always do….


----------



## JL7

Maybe I can get a car that does 100 MPH and fool you all and be early…......I have a friend with Corvettes….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
What is it you are going to stop doing???


----------



## JL7

Now that's the question of the day there Randy…..I'll say yard work. I'll stop that…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

See, I knew you were gonna get a ticket for going 102.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff was thinking around ,5 r ,6 Jeff if you can get down early there plenty room here you could rest up first you and David could bunk together or the couch or shop theres pleanty of room ,dont worry about food and stuff its all here just bring your self and some maple real maple syrup  i really do need to get a watch and picked up a real calendar today look forward to see you ,and be real carefull and pray for you to have travlig grace as all that hit the road for this boil and gumbo feast 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/LcrPtCghQ-E?version=3&hl=en_US

newegg got it


----------



## lightcs1776

Great, great song, Eddie.

Night all. It's been a good day and it is time for bed.


----------



## JL7

Bill…..I was just joking, I never speed…...please stop have nightmares about me…....Marty and Randy are really more terrifying….really!

Eddie…..bunking with David??

I have a precious little supply of the "real" Vermont Maple syrup…...having a family gathering the weekend before the boil…..not sure if there will be any left…...

Maybe Randy needs to make the boil….....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello. Was supposed to be packed by now, but had company drop in. We had a great visit with them.

We're driving to Portland tomorrow which means I'll get to stop at Rockler. No plans to buy anything, but I'll enjoy browsing.

Praying you have a good night's sleep Arlin.

G'nght all!


----------



## JL7

Safe travels *74.*....have fun in NO…......

When at Rockler, try to resist the Curly Cherry…...a new arrival here….....

Cool vid Eddie…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Have a safe tip 74 , remember the jazz festival


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never said it was a nightmare. Maybe I thought it was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I'll go to the boil, if you swing by in the 'vette and pick me up!!!

Sandra,
Enjoy the window shopping & have a safe journey….


----------



## JL7

Randy - wait by the mailbox…...I'll be in a hurry…..

Eddie - thanks man…..we'll figure it out…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the Rockler ad about their curly cherry too.

Safe travels and have fun in New Orleans . My wife loves that town. She and friends went down there numerous times during college. I'm sure I'll end up there with her at some point. She went there for a convention a year ago by herself. I wasn't very happy about the idea of her walking around down there by herself, which I knew she would do. I knew things would not be as she remembered them since the hurricane.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got one room with bunk beds , Davids not sure yet hes tring to get the shop roof on before the weather gets to hot or hard rain but there pleanty of room here ,


----------



## JL7

I'm hearing you southern boys may be in for some weather tomorrow…....hope it's nothing….....


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of areas tomorrow are supposed to get bad weather. Just been very strange year.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you at Eddie's place in a couple of weeks. Eddie and I talked today and arranged some of the grocery particulars. Should be a time to remember!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just finished watching the weather, basically said it's the end of the world between tomorrow and Tuesday. Good chance of large hail and tornadoes here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats what my neighbor said storms are heading this way ,have batten the hatch down

talked with Don hes way up north today and hes ready to make some gumbo and im going to make some corn bread and maybe whip up some green fried tomatoes

theres Don


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could come, but just away from home too much right now. I've got training two weekends a month right now. I leave on Friday nights and come home on Sunday nights. Next weekend we'll be breaching and breaking concrete using hydraulic powered chainsaws and circular saws with diamond chains and blades. Also using jack hammers, drills, torches and numerous other tools.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill wish you could be here. well have a drink for all that had to stay and hold the fort down


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie.


----------



## mojapitt

I will have to have a drink for all of you up here. Until I get caught up there is no time off. A break would be great.


----------



## JL7

Bill,

I'll be screaming right past your place at 102…...let me know if you change your mind, I could slow down a bit….

Looking forward to the gumbo Don…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Are you sure the "beetle" killed the pine….
I think the pine killed the beetle!!!

~

~

~

~

~

~


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
I am whooped.
3 flats of tomatoes and 100 bean plants. All by hand. I got done at 3:00 took a nap didnt wake up till 7:00.
My garden is in. 
Bed time


----------



## GaryC

Monte got a top 3. Cool, Monte.


----------



## JL7

Randy - be honest…...how long do you research each post…...you have a strange gift…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking that you may come right thru St. Louis Jeff. What's the date of this shindig?

So Randy did you do a google search, "Tree kills beetle" ,or did you just happen to see that? Maybe that's so e of your landscaping work.


----------



## DIYaholic

As long as it takes me to type "VW beetle in tree"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go post that on the interesting trees thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found it, he wasn't kidding.


----------



## JL7

Bill…....I think it's the 16th of May….Right?

I would probably go thru KC instead of St. Louis but will change the route if you are going…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say that's a better route on I 35.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is some of our handy work.
Jeff, ya might want to watch where you park your friends car….


----------



## JL7

Bill, Highway 61 rolls right by your place…....let me know….

Randy…that's pretty nasty…...you say "our" handy work?? What's up?

I've got a story I'll share one of these days about a Corvette that didn't end well…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Tomorrow is a work day….
I need to get in a before work nap….
I'll type at y'all later.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

The 'vette is a "searched" image….
I just typed "JL7 vette parking disaster"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you had me thinking about for a minute there. Even went and looked at my schedule. It seemed I was not doing anything, which is a clue that I'm just forgetting something. Now i remember that we're going to Branson that weekend. I'll be 4'hours closer to you guys at least. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## JL7

That's cool Bill, offer still stands if something changes…..

I did Branson once, on the bike….......won't make that mistake again!! Maybe the roads are improved now?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have improved the roads down there vastly. It's now 4 lane divided highway all the way down there, still some big hills though, which is sort of fun with the camper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I better get some sleep if we're gonna have bad storms tomorrow.


----------



## TedW

I was looking at that scraper and got as far as the order form… and had to stop myself. Can't spend money right now and even if I could, what I really need is some carving chisels and/or gouges, or maybe a better hand saw. But man, those scrapers sure look sweet.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree Ted. I want all of the tools I see.


----------



## TedW

I've seen a lot of tools that I would not want, Monte, but I get your point.

Heck, I have a lot of tools I would not want.


----------



## bandit571

"SAy Good Night, Gracie"

Yak at you'all later, long day….


----------



## Doe

Arlin, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you slept last night.

Sandra, I envy you. Have a great and safe trip. Don't forget to do a swamp tour. Oh, and don't walk along Bourbon Street at 8AM-it's disgusting.

Randy, that is decadent wood storage. I just use shelves.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte.

For those of you who do cutting boards, how do you cut the channel around the outside? I'm going to want to do different sizes and was thinking about a jig of some sort, but I'm at a loss where to start. Any advice?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, Monte, Doe, and everyone else who is up.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Whether good or bad has yet to be determined.
It's a workday & it's raining!!!
It is supposed to clear up….
so I wonder if the boss man will have us out in the rain.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And we're off.
I'll be thinking of you guys. Will have wi-fi at the hotel and my stop in. We're stopping at Rockler in Portland, but will try to restrain myself.

Later friends,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I set up stops on the router table fence based on how far I wanted the groove to be from the edge and also depending on the length of each side of the board. It worked out pretty well, but I've only made one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, and good morning everybody. I just got home from work. Got to sleep all night.


----------



## TedW

Last night I dreamed that William said he has all the names and is ready to finish the memorial. I said that's not possible, I just sent my signature and the Roger Clark plaque the other day. He said well it's here and posted a photo of it. It was something made of zebra wood and it said Roy Rogers. I told him that's not it, it's not ever spelled right. Then Dave said Boo!, Randy said they didn't even spell it right, better watch out for the grammar nazis, and Eddie said send it to the clam bake, we'll nail it to a tree.

I know, it's a crawfish boil… I don't know why he said clam bake, as the dream fairies.

Good morning stump heads.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be rain all week (possible "s" word involved). Yuk


----------



## JL7

Sounds like our forecast also Monte…...no sun for a week…..

Tedster, funny stuff…...

Doe, cutting grooves is tricky business. Bills idea is good, but it's tricky to get the corners to match just right. There are several threads on the topic already, just search for juice grooves…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was there a stuffed horse anywhere?


----------



## mojapitt

How about a 6 foot white rabbit. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I said it worked out pretty well, I meant the corners didn't line up perfectly. If the corners had lined up perfectly, I would have said it worked out perfectly. You were supposed to know what I meant.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubsters! Had a cup of coffee, spiked with two scoops of french vanilla cappuccino stuff, at work to keep me awake on the drive home. I am caught up!
In no particular order:
WooHoo! 
Ugh!
Awe.
Huh?
Nice.
I did not know that.
Funny!
Looks great!
Praying.
Night night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Howdy back, Gary.

eddie, Blackstrap is now on the list. I'm also bringing a variety of AZ Hot sauce, 20 small sample bottles for the crew. 
If I can locate some, I'll bring a jar of raw AZ Honey. It has a different flavor because it's from cactus flowers.

Good idea, Bandit. I've never been adept at sharpening my metal scrapers. And, as Andy notes, the edge doesn't last long on hardwoods. I saw a video where the guy simply runs the edge at a 90 on a mill file. Never turns it. I tried that and it works and is much quicker.

Randy's VW wood storage. Pretty funny, Doe.

I've towed a 35' 5th wheel around/through Branson twice. Didn't learn my lesson the first time.

Have fun in NO, *74*. There are some fantastic plantation mansions up River Road. Well worth taking some tours of them. 
One way to curb temptation is to leave your purse in the car when you go to Rockler. Although that doesn't work for me. They have my CC on file. Like Amazon, they make it way to easy.

Wind has abated on the mesa. It did bring an Arizona 8" rain. 8" between drops. Pretty typical that we have decent weather AFTER our guests leave. 60º today headed to 75º or so by Saturday. It was 40º yesterday.

Working on some toys to bring to the boil. Better get in the shop.


----------



## TedW

No stuffed horse or 6' white rabbit, but if there were I'm sure they would have been Rex stopping by to insult us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Gene, if you're not real familiar with Branson, you can get yourself into some really bad traffic. We've been going to Branson many times each year with the camper for about 7 years and without the camper before that. We go every year at thanksgiving. During the summer we have season tickets for silver dollar city. We pick our campground based on traffic and the season. Great vacation spot and only 4 hours from home.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I've asked before but never actually get a straight answer. 
Does anyone have a list of who all is supposed to be at the boil?
I really do have a good reason for wanting to know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Eddie, it's closer to time now, so we can work something out. 
A while back you wanted to send me a check for that plaque you want and I told you we'd work something out later. 
We here's what I got worked out. 
You know you have me that band saw a while back?
You know I don't have much money to help with food and supplies for the boil?
I'm bringing you that plaque when I come to the boil. 
You take the money and help pay for supplies for the event.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff mentioned highway 61. 
I live a mile and a half from highway 61 in Vicksburg, Mississippi.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I work about 2 miles from where 61 and 67 run together for many miles. Then down closer to where I live they split apart. 61 goes due south and 67 goes a little more to the west. Also work just a few miles from where Route 66 goes though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headed to a flea market before the storms come. Don't know what I'm lookin for, but if hope I find it.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie/Bill, I do have a bunch of bench grinders but I threw all the tool rests away years ago so none of them will work to sharpen my scraper 

They are predicting 3" hail and tornados here later this evening and tonight. Really no way to "get ready" for that!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have a similar forecast. My preparation was to move cabinets so i can get my truck inside.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, Have an empty coffee can ready for contributions for the food and drinks!


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all in tornado areas keep safe. I used to live in Iowa and Arizons, where we had some twisters come through. Didn't seem like such a big deal as a kid, but I sure understand now why my folks had us hunkered down in the basement.


----------



## GaryC

Back is about the same for now, Gene. 
Those storms are suppose to start here around 1pm but it's already raining. Don't really want the hail but sure don't want any twisters. I could end up at Andy's or Eddies… Maybe even beat Sandra to NO


----------



## DIYaholic

The workday is over….
A lite rain fell all morning with temps in the mid to upper 30's.
Not a pleasant work environment!

Folks in tornado land….
Hope they don't materialize & if so, don't invade your neighborhoods!!!
Stay safe my friends!!!


----------



## Gene01

Well then Gary, howdy legs?

Stay safe all you guys in the area of predicted twisters and hail.


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely stay safe folks. My prayers will be for all of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No weather yet. Gonna go try to get all the grass cut before it comes.


----------



## mojapitt

We're having intermittent monsoons here.


----------



## superdav721

Its worse than a tornado. Im at a baby shower. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh
Shoot me in the head.


----------



## TedW

Yay


----------



## mojapitt

Baby showers are not usually for the men to attend.


----------



## mojapitt

Having lunch


----------



## JL7

Dave, first it was the sewing machine, now this??


----------



## DamnYankee

3000 posts since I last checked in!?
Wow!

Been busy busy between the new position at work and making  this


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Was this the invitation you received???


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Shameless….. I think your war bird is flying upside down :^)

74… when you get to Portland, if you feel like slumming, they have a new Harbor Freight store in town.

Eddie…. I love the big thick scraper video… adding that to my list of wanna have it tools.

Styx is one of my all time favorites…. of all the heavy rock bands, they're one of the few who's music is positive (as opposed to the prevalent "I'm mad and evil" theme)... I remember when they were a small time gig, as they played the county fair circuit in the mid-west. I missed them of course (missed Bob Segar too) at our county fair in southern Michigan, as my parents said I was too young to go alone with my friends and my brother wouldn't let me tag along with him. The emotional scars of being the youngest :^p

Need to get a few pieces of hardware to continue the new TS sled…. thinking about a HD run.


----------



## gfadvm

We got some rain but no bad stuff and now the word is the bad stuff will go East of us. We'll see. Hope it isn't headed for Candy and Jim.

Dave, Men are barred from wedding and baby showers around here.

Monte, That looks like something I would fix. "Red Neck health food".


----------



## superdav721

There are 5 other fathers and grandfathers here. I was not given a choice. I did wear my biker gear.


----------



## GaryC

Shameless, you found us. Good to have you back. Going to stay a while?
Andy, we just had a few sprinkles. Radar doesn't show anything in the area. Could change tho


----------



## JL7

Hey Rob!

Nice thunderstorm went through…...so much better than snow…......

Good thinkin' on the biker gear Dave, but still…..


----------



## GaryC

Hey Jeff, did you tell Dave that Eddie wants you two to bunk together?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya bums. Slept in today, needed the rest, er Beauty sleep.

Bright and sunny day today, so I guess I should go to the Dungeon, right?

Side job is done. Friend needed new arms for a clothes pole. Had two chunks of scrap in the shop. Removed some old cut nails from one, and planed both from "in the rough" to smooth. Needed the smooth part, as it is easier on the Sharpie









Clamped to the bench top, and grab old Green Machine









to cut out two blanks. Took awhile, had to reclamp a few times, but









But we be getting close. Prototype( the one the friend sent over) is in front. Some work on the belt sanders to get rid of the saw marks and burns. Hmmm, needs a double bevel on one edge? Now, how to do that job?









Well, first, you rough it out with a jack plane 5-1/4, then









Smooth things out with a…..Smooth plane.

Too much work for a Sunday afternoon, I plain tuckered out..


----------



## JL7

Thanks for reminding me Gary, I almost forgot…....but I think he meant *David*, not *Dave*.......


----------



## JL7

So Gary - you're hitchin' a ride with Gene? Maybe you 2 can bunk up….


----------



## GaryC

O


----------



## GaryC

yeah, well, we already have our own rooms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that looks like how I used to eat salad before I ate salad. Seems of everyone you were worried about in the south, we got nothin so far. It's the ones in the north that have gotten weather so far.

Very nice Shameless(Rob?)! You missed the great name debate.

Lots of winds and clouds, but no storms yet. Got the grass cut. Love that zero turn! Found a whole lot of nothin at the flea market. Some old cheap chisels. I left them alone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

All this bunking together, I'm suuuuuuure glad I'm bringing my tent and cots.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt- hmm never been to HF store. Probably best that I don't. 
Went to Rockler. Before leaving home I threw in the workbench casters I had bought online but had never used.
I was able to return them without a receipt for store credit- bought a metric Forstner bit, some sandpaper and drawer slides. Spent less than $20 over the credit.

Randy- is that salad vegan??


----------



## TedW

Dave, please don't discuss wearing your biker gear. The last image I want in my head is you wearing skin tight elastic pants and one of those neon color elongated helmets.

I went to my nieces baby shower, lots of guys there. None wearing biker gear though. In fact, shes about to pop out her baby any time now.

Yankee, welcome back. I knew there was someone missing.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Ted u made my wife laugh out loud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here comes the rain, but nothin severe.


----------



## mojapitt

Something is wrong with my rain


----------



## GaryC

Bummer, Monte….real bummer


----------



## superdav721




----------



## firefighterontheside

White rain, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Dave! There's a little town 5 miles down the road from where we live where Toussant Charboneau from the expedition is supposed to be buried. He was married to Sacagawea. They settled down there after the expedition was over. Haven't found that yet though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That's what happens to rain….
When you don't pay the heat bill!!!

Dave,
Couldn't have been much of a shower….
You didn't get wet at all!!!


----------



## Gene01

Wife tells me I snore. No need to subject anyone to that. I want to keep my friends.

Monte, despite the rumors, spring may not have sprung yet. That, or your rain maker is broke.

Saw some tornado damage on TV. Seems that mobile home parks attract them. So the best thing is to not build anywhere near a mobile home park.

I've been the target of a few baby showers. Biker gear might have helped.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra …. vegan is a dirty word. Never should have been invented. Funny thing about Monte's salad … my 15 year old was joking about having just that type of salad when my 19 YO daughter stated she wanted to go to a salad place for her birthday. She currently is vegan, but I pray for her every day.

Dave, it's funny how some folks would get all up tight seeing someone in comfortable clothes, such as "biker clothes." Looks like your having a relaxing time out. Sorry for the baby shower. Men aren't allowed here either, and I don't think my wife could get me to go if I was allowed.

Monte, that snow has got to go!


----------



## CFrye

Bikers gear at a baby shower…


----------



## JL7

Good one Candy! LOL…....

Monte - please be selfish and keep the white crap there…......got some hail here now…..


----------



## mojapitt

They upgraded us to a Winter weather advisory. 3-6 inches possible. I may stay in bed tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

528…..


----------



## TedW

Oh, that biker gear. Cool!









I had fun at my nieces baby shower. Got to meet a lot of her dad's side of the family who I never met before, ate a LOT of food, and a good time had by all. There were even a couple of bikers there, with their biker wives. I guess my family just hasn't figured it out yet, that baby showers are supposed to be a women's thing.

I don't mind vegan food as long as there's a pot roast or barbecue ribs on the side, and not too much vegetables. That vegan salad looks pretty good, except the the chef seems to have dropped a leaf on it.

Monte, that's a nice view. But I think there's something wrong with your camera… too much white and not enough green.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I'm gonna try to make the shindig, I'll know for sure within the next couple of days…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Ted. I agree. I love a good chuck roast or a pot roast. Sherry, my wife, makes an awesome roast with carrots, potatoes, and lots of garlic. Melt in your mouth deliciousness.


----------



## superdav721

Candy good one.

Eddies shin dig is on what day?


----------



## GaryC

That is so cool, Marty. I hope you can really make it


----------



## TedW

Marty, bring me back some crawfish. I'll pay ya!


----------



## boxcarmarty

May 16th is the story that Jeff is telling…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, that sounds great. I can taste it already. I just made a crock pot chicken and dumplings. 4 chicken breasts, 2 cans of cream of chicken soup, one onion and some water cook on high for 5 hours. Add torn up plain old biscuits out of a can. I used two cans. Cook for 30 min. more. It was pretty good. Kinda like Cracker Barrel dumplings.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I learned a long time ago not to carry live crawfish in my pocket…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you have the right date


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds great, Bill. I love crockpot meals. We also do similar dishes while camping, but in a dutch oven over the fire. We have a fire going pretty much all day, regardless of the temperature. We put sausage, country gravy, and eggs in the pot, then put home made biscuits on top of the mix. Wait a while and breakfast is served. Yum! Can't wait for camping season to begin. It starts a bit late up here.


----------



## superdav721

May 16 is a Friday


----------



## TedW

Not live ones… I can catch those in the lake. Bring me some boiled ones. I'll give you a nickel apiece for as many as you can stuff into your pockets.


----------



## JL7

Dave - I think a sick day is in order for the 16th…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Chris. That would be good camping. I may try the other thing for breakfast at home. Most of my camping these days involves AC, TV, microwave, gas stove, couch. I'm talking about my camper. I would like to get back into tent camping as my sons get older. Maybe even canoe trips in boundary waters.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, since most of us are staying the night, I'm sure we'll be going the 17th as well. Eddie and I talked about going the whole weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm only good for the 16th. Some of us has to get back to a job…..


----------



## GaryC

Well, we'll just have to make the 16th one great day


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, nothing wrong with a nice camper. I tell people I have to get paid to go "camping" in a tent … then Uncle Sam pays me to do just that …. grumble, grumble. We had all but the last child in a tent before they were a year old. Now I have a trailer that has a separate bedroom for my wife and I, kitchen / dining room, and a bathroom (which doesn't get used unless it is in the middle of the night, and the shower has never been used). However, we still stay in state campgrounds in the woods with no electric. Up here you don't need A/C so electric isn't a necessity. We do keep a spare battery so we have lights in the camper. The camper is really just sleeping quarters as the rest of the time is spent outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not often that we see the table top as it is normally covered with Legos, juice cups, crayons and other stuff. Cindy cleaned it off today mostly. This is built from pin oak that used to be in my grandmas front yard but went down 10 years ago in a tornado. I had it milled, but didn't let nearly long enough for it to dry. You can see the joint over by the pepper that opened up as the panel shrunk. I still like the table, but I'm probably gonna do a pour on finish like Monte used on the bar top to even out the top.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks pretty nice to me, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

I did price out flying down to the boil. It would cost me $1000 for the weekend that I just can't afford right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, a grand. Flying out of rapid city?


----------



## CFrye

That is beautiful Bill. Love the stories that go with pieces. 
We got a little rain here and lightning took out the home Internet. 
Telling hubby about who's gonna be at the boil. He said, "I need to get started on a big batch of apple butter!" 
:-D


----------



## GaryC

Monte.. Just get to Andy's. We can get you the rest of the way


----------



## mojapitt

Out of Rapid City to Tulsa and ride with a good friend from there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, did I tell you how when that joint in the panel failed the house shook and everything on the table jumped in the air and fell over. I think if someone had been sitting there they would have been hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Travelin' first class Monte???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know someone who lives in Tulsa too.


----------



## mojapitt

Nope, strictly economy. About $600 for the ticket. Then the rest is additional expenses, rooms, gas, etc.


----------



## DIYaholic

Airfare for me comes in at $723.00….
Not including hotel, car, etcetera!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

A little personal advertisement. This is a pen my wife made. She has made huge progress in her turning skills.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/100527


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gas - $240
room - 2 nights free, 1 night ???
food - depends on how many live crawfish I can stuff in my pocket…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I Monte, flight do get pricey. I have experienced it myself. Hope your able to make it to the boil.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm off to check the seals on my eyelids…..

Night…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marty.

Thanks all, for the encouragement you've given Sherry with her turning. She beams with the comments.

And Bill, the case was purchased separately.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, nothing wrong with that. Sleep tight Marty.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… Tell Sherry she did a great job on that pen.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Matt. I let her know.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick goodnight from S Portland. Had a fantastic meal at Taj . Missing the kids already but so nice to spend time with Mr 74 away from it all.

Chris- I tried vegan for 8 weeks when I first got sick. The kids are still traumatized. Definite meat eaters here. Off to NO in the morning:

Night


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra!! Good to see you made it to Portland. If your traveling through NY, PM me if you go anywhere near the Albany area. I would love to meet you and your husband, even if it is for coffee. Safe travels. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## bandit571

Did a little more puttering around in the shop tonight. Used to working "Nights" so.

Had a Dunlap #3 that had seen a bit of used since the refurb, Time to work it over, again









The iron is stamped "Made in West Germany" and is METRIC in width. Decided to flatten the sole of the plane, first









The "before", and the station for "Soles"









and the after effects









Had to square the edge a bit, then a sharpening. How about some Black Cherry?









$8 plane, with a York Pitch frog…...top THAT L-V!


----------



## GaryC

Monte, this is the airlines you want


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, tell your wife nice job on the pen.


----------



## JL7

Good one Gary…...I can relate to that…....sadly.

Bill….that's a nice looking table….have you considered cutting off the two mitered ends, re-gluing the top and making some bread-board ends for it??

That shaking the house business when it exploded is pretty crazy…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Monte!

Bandit, plane is looking great. Maybe Monte could fly it to the boil?


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Y'all have a great night.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you da man.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too, must call it a day….

Hope all enjoyed the weekend….
Hope all enjoy the week ahead even more!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## bandit571

Hoo?


----------



## GaryC

I did the blog on the trip to Incra

http://lumberjocks.com/GaryC/blog/40925


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its just another day in paradise 
been a long one , got the grass cut before this storm and guess it went around us

DATE MAY 16 time around 3 r 5 depends 

Items needed maybe a some chairs and that sounds bad sense i build and sell them 
beer , and maybe some more beer got the food covered and maybe some ''skin so soft'' i think avon sells it but its really good keeping the mosquitoes away

some that will be here dont drink will have other stuff sweet tea and cokes i dont drink much beer unless its real cold and real hot outside and in May it sometimes warms up pretty good ,

pray all have a safe trip and to have traveling Grace

and remember i have been single a long long time so my house may look unorganized but have found that if i look long enough i can find the can opener and stuff

some family members will be here for a boil but they usely dont stay long and are friendly ,and if uncle Henry is here just dont pay him no mind he has altimeziers and thinks hes the sheriff somedays and other days hes just normal he was a engineer and speaks a couple of languages German and french fluidinltly kinda sad hes so smart and educated hes harmless talks to himself a lot but then i do that too

William all you need is to be here and maybe help get me started on a brisket was wondering if pecan would work ,but like misqueite and hickory but thats rare around here and thanks on the plaque and have a Honda generator if you need it in the tent for anything it real quite ,and if it dose rain we will all be camping in the house  thanks william i owe you one its been hecktic here the last week

gene got every thing covered just molasses and pancakes

Marty that will be great love to see you again and got room here know you will have to be back for work rest up here and save some money well have to break out the Bailey for some coffee and have one for ole Rex

Dave hope you can make it if your running late well save yall some food you got to try some of dons Gumbo itll make you slap your mama  plus your the best video and picture man around these parts 

Don,Davids ? Marty,William Gene, Gary, and Gary you can carry your gun arond here everybody else dose Candy , Andy ? Lucas ? havent heard for him yet,Jeff and Jeff you be careful its a way for you and Marty if some thing breaks r anything well come get ya , and the wife's and husbands and family member

DY flag case looks great and if you can get away come on by Texas is next door , hope the new assignment is working out

i hope i didnt forget anyone but then i did do a few shot of grandmas rheumatism medicine


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris tell her that was a fine looking one she made for her dad ,and tell him happy birthday 81 is a great age for a birthday present


----------



## CFrye

Glad no one was injured, Bill. Story adds to the table's provenance.


Nice tune up Bandit! 
Funny airline Gary. Will check out the blog. 
Have a fun and safe trip Sandra. Cool that Rockler took care of you. 
Sherry is learning turning fast, Chris!
Hey, Eddie!


----------



## KTMM

Ok, I admit, I won't read 28 days of posts I missed. As a matter of fact, I'll just post something to jump to the end.

Hope all is well, I've been busy (and in hermit mode).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt gotta love styx never got to see them but always wanted too really thinking of going to new Orleans and see Bruce Springsteen hes at the Jazz festival and looks like its a 3 hour gig hes doing on Mat the 3rd


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Candy PMed ya hope i got th zip in there

Lucas craw fish boil and gumbo on the 16 of may ,tellem there a power grid promble over here  hope you can come


----------



## KTMM

Apple wood works good on brisket….. just saying….

I hope to make it. I believe that's right in the middle of my week off, but I may be wrong. 
Also, Eddie, I did catch wind that some plant site visits may be in my future.


----------



## CFrye

Just read about tornados in OK and Arkansas. Praying for the families.


----------



## GaryC

Lucas, you're suppose to come because I'm bringing that mahogany to you


----------



## GaryC

Candy, couple of really bad ones in Ar


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas if you ever get over this way im right off Thomas rd exit ,hope to see you at the boil williams bringing his tent and going to bonnie and clydes while over this way Dave going to try but not sure if his wife is up to a trip yet , i heard apple wood was good but dont know if its get able here


----------



## KTMM

Yep, you're right Gary and I still gotta find a way to get it back here. If William or Dave bring a truck with some free space I'll be golden. Shoot me a PM and I'll get my phone number to you.


----------



## KTMM

Sounds like a good reason to get that trailer hitch and trailer…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hope and pray all make it thur these storm s Tornadoes are bad

Gary that was a close call you had just a few more yards and you wouldnt be here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas William is coming down early ,then his wife and kids are coming when she gets off work ,Dave still not sure yet but waiting to see how it is then 
williams bringing his tent i got a big yard and some are staying at motels and have room here in the house too got one room im remodeling going to set it up it has its own bath room and shower 
did i already say that

time to see the sand man as Randys says 
NYTOL


----------



## TedW

Congrats Chris, your wife's pen made top 3.










Why am I up at 2:15 in the morning??? Oh right… insomnia.

Good night/morning everybody.

Hi Lucas


----------



## CFrye

G'nite Eddie.
Hi Lucas. My name is Candy. Andy recruited me.
Good night/morning Ted!


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. I see mother nature was not good for many. Hope all of you are well.


----------



## Doe

Ted, I think they have drugs for that sort of thing.

Jeff, thanks for the link.

Chris, It's getting the stops right that worry me, especially on the right side where it would start. I don't have enough scraps that big to test on (actually anything that big shouldn't be considered scrap)I was thinking about a fixed fence and a couple of T-tracks to adjust the length of the cut. Makes sense? I thought not.

Monte, Harvey was our high school band mascot. He went everywhere with us (he travelled light).

Dave, what on earth were you doing at a baby shower? I wouldn't inflict a poor man with such a thing. I hate them myself-women can get pretty goofy when they talk about baby stuff. Since Ted went to one, does this mean that it's normal for men to go to them now?

Bill, I think I'm going to start fussing over wood movement; I didn't think it could be so violent.

Sherry, congrats on the top 3! Well done!

Good night Eddie.

Ted, sorry to hear about the insomnia. I was up extra early myself thinking about work. Sigh.

Good morning/night, Candy.

Now I'm going back to check out the links.


----------



## Doe

Morning Monte. How's the snow? What does the weatherman say about spring ever showing up?


----------



## CFrye

Morning Monte & Doe!


----------



## mojapitt

It looks like rain/snow all week. But it bears the crap out of what happened in the south last night.


----------



## Doe

I was watching the news about the tornados. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## CFrye

The tornado in Oklahoma went north of us. Still, way too close for comfort.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Lucas, good to see you back on. We can all relate to being busy.

Thanks everyone for the great encouragement for Sherry. She's going to be ready to turn everything in the forest once she sees her pen was in the top three.

Keep safe. Hope y'all have basements to weather the tornadoes.

Here comes the work week and work weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning People, & Marty too,

Just another day….
The weatherman says that we will have weather….
A little of this & a little of that.

Cleanups and laying down mulch….
I think I've done that before.

Y'all take care & be safe!!!


----------



## superdav721

Doe I guess. My fatherinlaw, Wifes ex huby, son inlaw, his father, two male family friends went.
My wife asked me are you going? I said No. Then I started getting that look.
I hate that look.
Yep that one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.
Waiting for the train to Boston, then fly to New Orleans. Hopefully the weather won't be too bad. Doe- I'm with you. Wedding and baby showers in my time involved ridiculous games and nasty asparagus and cream cheese sandwiches. Ick.

Not going to be anywhere near Albany Chris, but never say never. I was reading Eddies post about the boil and hubby wanted to know what I was laughing at. He loves to travel, so there may be an LJ tour one of these years.


----------



## mojapitt

asparagus and cream cheese sandwiches?

Gee, I guess I have missed out on those through all of these years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh Monte and cherry cream cheese also. On white bread rolled into pinwheels. And we wore little ribbons that we lost if we crossed our legs. The woman with the most ribbons by the end of the event won the door prize . (Usually Tupperware)


----------



## lightcs1776

I love asparagus, but can't say I'd want to try it with cream cheese. We used to have onion sandwiches and radius sandwiches when I was a kid. They were both really good.

Safe travels Sandra. I didn't realize you were flying part of the way. I was thinking it was going to be quite a drive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the Downeaster train going past old orchard beach….


----------



## mojapitt

You have all the fun


----------



## Momcanfixit

On the Downeaster train going past old orchard beach….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty lucky Monte, I count my blessings daily. Okay almost daily. My occasional rants are therapeutic. My hubby is the traveling fiend. He'd live in a tent if he could. I'm more of A homebody, so we complement each other. If it weren't for him I wouldn't see much of the world. If it weren't for me he wouldn't know the fun of board game night at home with the kids.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty lucky Monte, I count my blessings daily. Okay almost daily. My occasional rants are therapeutic. My hubby is the traveling fiend. He'd live in a tent if he could. I'm more of A homebody, so we complement each other. If it weren't for him I wouldn't see much of the world. If it weren't for me he wouldn't know the fun of board game night at home with the kids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Settle down Sandra. We hear ya.

Jeff, I have though about reworking the table. I just didn't want to have to deal with being without it for an extended period. Plus, I don't have any of the pin oak left.

Doe, my mistake was not letting the wood dry long enough. It was the first time I had used lumber that I had milled to build furniture. I just "figured" it was ready.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
The dark sucker is warmed up and working good. It's starting earlier every day. Funny how that works.

Eddie, I'm bringing a couple mesquite logs. My son has my chain saw so I can't cut them into BBQ sizes, though. Maybe Gary will let me use that nice band saw I saw in his shop. Mine'll only cut 6" and the logs are a tad bigger.

Hey Lucas! great to see you back here. Hope to see you in person in May.

ANDY, any tornadoes close? Candy, glad you weren't hit.

Forgot where I parked my truck and backed into the passenger front door With the Ranger. Nice big dent. Door won't open. 
Not a scratch on the Ranger. Headed for the body shop this AM.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning, all. Safe I assume.

According to the update that I got from FEMA, about 180 homes and 25 businesses destroyed in Arkansas, Kansas and Oklahoma with numerous fatalities. Seems Arkansas was the hardest hit. Texas task force one has been deployed to Arkansas.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbers…. hope all you folks in the deep south are safe… scary stuff those big tornados.

74…. Don't forget to waive hello as you cross the NH line :^) If you're looking for a great Italian meal on the trip home, Macaroni Grill (near the Maine Mall in Portland) is one of our favorites. Their Veal Scaloppini is pretty awesome.

Hope you all have a happy Monday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, that sucks. Been there. I hit my wife's car with the mirror of my truck as I backed into the garage. Didn't hurt my truck, but put a big dent in her car.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Eddie, I'm bringing tents and chairs for me and mine. I have just enough chairs for us, but it's a few less you have to worry about. 
Of course that leaves some open when the kids inevitably are running everywhere. 
I'll also have my generator just in case. 
If anyone would like to bring their own blankets and pillow, I have extra tents I can bring and set up. 
Do you have plenty of fire wood?
Do you need me to bring any cookers, coolers or anything else outdoors related?

Lucas, If you want to meet at my place Friday and follow me over we can do that. I'll be leaving mid morning. My wife will be coming over later.


----------



## TedW

Doe, that I went to a baby shower doesn't make anything normal. ;-)

Anybody traveling through the storm areas please be careful. And anybody coming back near Chicago, don't forget to stuff your pockets with crawfish. I'm paying a nickel apiece!

Gene, watch out for the….oops, nevermind.

Sandra, that never happens to me.


----------



## TedW

Doe, that I went to a baby shower doesn't make anything normal. ;-)

Anybody traveling through the storm areas please be careful. And anybody coming back near Chicago, don't forget to stuff your pockets with crawfish. I'm paying a nickel apiece!

Gene, watch out for the….oops, nevermind.

Sandra, that never happens to me.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…..

Sad to hear about those folks in AR and OK…..Glad it missed ya Candy, hopefully Andy is in the clear. They're saying more of the same today, so keep an eye out…...

Safe travels 74…...hope the weather behaves!

Bummer Gene!

Eddie - will probably get a room at the motel….Gary pointed me to the place…...if Marty can work it out, we will meet up in Branson and leave a car there and save some gas…...looks like a 2000 mile round trip….....ye haw…..

Bill - even if your the wood was completely dry, you still get the seasonal movement. My workbench is old bowling alley Maple and was (of course) really dry. It moves like a 1/2" between the seasons…..

Matt…..the Macaroni Grill sounds good…..haven't been there in a while….....hmmmmmm


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
Jeff, the blog is up. Lots of pictures for ya
One tornado hit about 35 - 40 miles south of here. Stayed in open pasture land. Rained like crazy for about 5 minutes, then nothing. Ar got it bad. 
Eddie, I have some metal chairs I can bring. If Gene remembers to remind me…


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
Bring some chairs.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, thanks for reminding me. I almost forgot


----------



## gfadvm

Storms were all North and East of us. We got 1/2" of rain, some wind, and no hail so dodged a bullet again!

Betty Lou is at my daughter's getting her teeth cleaned so I'll worry about her til she wakes up. Oklahomaben is supposed to come visit today so I may get to meet another LJ!

Off to start a war with the developer upstream from my place.

Later


----------



## GaryC

Just got an email from a friend that is a pastor of a church in Mayflower Ar. He is in the hospital with a young boy that just went thru 16 hrs of surgery. He has seen 4 other tornado's and said this one was unbelieveable That's spelled wrong. I'll probable get reported….


----------



## CFrye

If we can make it we will bring chairs and I think we have a bag of mesquite chips/chunks for grilling. Have to check. Off to bed for me. Y'all have a great day. 
Gene, yup. Been there done that. Heard the grumbling from the better half. At least I haven't run into the shop 
Yet!
:-b


----------



## mojapitt

Scary about the tornadoes (scary even with the grammatical error).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

has anybody heard from Don we talked day before yesterday and he and wife were in Arkansan at Hot Springs my Phone is acting up again Pray he snd fasmilys OK ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, my bench is bowling alley pine with one strip of maple.

Whos meeting in branson and when? Ill be in branson friday thru sunday that weekend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William think i got the cooking stuff,and going by the pallet yard and getting a load og fire wood so shold be good there but may need a extra ice chest , and those grill cheese maker for the fire got to see those work ,the kids will have fun with them may go to academy and pick up a couple of them you dont by anychance have any apple wood Lucas says its great for smokeing a brisket


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was nice of you Ted.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill 
Jeff and Marty is meeting there on there way in and get together to save some gas ,maybe youcan meet them there take some pic if yall do going to try and get some video of the LJs meeting here too


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Ted. What Bill said. A bit late, though.

I was supposed to remind Gary of something, but I forgot what.


----------



## Gene01

Dupe post


----------



## JL7

Bill, the Branson meeting is still up in the air, but it would probably be rolling in Thursday night and leaving for Eddie's on Friday morning, then returning Saturday night and heading for home Sunday morning.

Maybe something could work out Saturday night?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you have plenty of time to get your memory back.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

kinda worried about Don my phone is acting up and pm ed a little while ago ,he was in Arkansas when we talked right before the storms hit could be some of the cell towers were knocked out


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'll bring my sammich makers eddie. If you have cheese and bread we'll show you how to make grilled cheese over a camp fire. 
I'll bring an extra ice chest. 
I have no apple wood, bit pecan works good too. Really any slow burning hardwood is good. The trick to good brisket is to cook it slow and low, for eight to ten hours. If you cook it too fast it'll be too tough.

May I make an alternate suggestion for the meat?
I've been playing around lately with pork tenderloin. 
It's cheaper, cooks easier and faster and is delicious. 
I have cooked one for the last two weekends. The kids and my wife love it, and my wife likes very little while cuts of meat. 
I use my injector to put marinade all inside the meat, run it down with sweet smoky rub and throw it on the grill. Cook about twenty to thirty minutes a pound at about 325-350 degrees. 
Lots of smoke makes it even better. 
For smoke I cut pecan into small piece and soak them in water over night. 
Then while cooking I'll add a few pieces at a time around the outer edges of the hot coals. As the wood dries it releases plenty of smoke.


----------



## JL7

Today's learning experience…...stay away from shop rags when cleaning up with the shop vac…...

The shop rag will become lodged in the hose…...rendering the vac useless.

Now I'm clueless…..how to remove the rag that is somewhere in the 12 foot hose???

It finally dawned on me to reverse the hose and *Voilà,!*

Also note, that the Dust Deputy WILL NOT separate shop rags….....


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms and lots of rain here today. Dog does NOT like thunder. She either paces the floor, or hides behind something. Like under my computer desk.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - hope you hear from him soon…..the other issue is the cell networks get overloaded after a big storm like this…..

William - that's sounds REALLY good!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William sounds good will go with a tender lions , got a lots of pecan wood so its ago there. will soak them the night before

Jeff rags are good for stopper ,have done that a few times myself

Candy think we have the wood set up for the smoker so no need to haul all those chips ,thank you


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing we can do but wait, Eddie. I would guess the cell towers are a mess down there.

Jeff, your hose story brings to mind my "fun" with the main sewage line last Saturday night. We had a bike ride, and it rained and was cold. Two of the kids went to take showers while I went to the basement to get fries out of the big freezer. Water was coming out of the main line like someone put it in reverse. One of the dogs had left a "present" that morning, which is extremely rare. My wife told the boy who cleaned it up to just flush it. She didn't think to tell him not to flush the paper towels. What a mess! Fortunately I caught it in time to get my good maple boards out of the way, as I've had them in the basement hallway.

William, I'm convinced. I adding some wood for smoking next time I grill. Might try a small roast and see how it goes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you and Marty stop by before yall get a room, no need to reserve a room .there are a lot of motels here for a town this size due mostly because it a Hub center for travelers going west and east on I-20 interstate and I-165 going north and south


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff maybe Saturday night sounds good. I have a favorite barbecue place. Well I'm not getting a dust deputy now. That was the main thing I wanted it for.

I know AT&T is having issues in MO today after last nights storms, maybe there too.

I'll do my best to meet up with them Eddie and get pictures.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to go .my daughter called and the doctor says it ok to ride in a car going to take her out to get a bite yall have a good one all all its just another day in paradise 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/RUVhQXtiXmI?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

throwing a craw fish table together should be done by then and a few pic of the fire pit ,










still got to get this one carved in


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thought I would rescue the thread from the second page. Nothing else to report.


----------



## bandit571

A few am thunderbumpers this morning. Dog hates Thunder! Will pace the floor, or hide under something.

Van needs brake work> I think the front pads are still under warrantee @ Autozone. If not, $20 or so for them. Hoping it isn't the rear brake cylinder. Replaced the passenger side one last year. Might have to do the drivers side. $40 for that. Always sumptin….


----------



## GaryC

Weather report says we may be in for another round of storms this evening


----------



## GaryC

Cool how to video


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're in a tornado watch til tonight, but there's not much going on yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I should build that Gary. It will only take me 9 minutes.


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Bill. Maybe you should go into business. You might strike it rich. You might even get to be famous like Jeff and Dave


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just figured I could make it as fast as that guy.


----------



## GaryC

You'll have to prove it by video


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh! You got me.


----------



## bandit571

Internet, and phone are bundled together here. Keep getting a "phone call" with no one on the other end, BUT the internet goes….OFF! Ok, why?

Century-Link is running this show here. Maybe a surge in their lines? Phone rings, get nothing when answered, both the phone and internet go off, for maybe 5 minutes. Strange….

Got Beef Stew in the slow cooker right now. Beef is getting…...HAPPY, HAPPY. I have been smelling that stuff, all day long, and I'm getting HUNGRY, HUNGRY!

Just beef, spuds, and veggies, with an "in-the-can" starter sauce.  The other half told me to "keep yer mitts off of that pot" so i can't add MY spice to it. OH Wellllllll…


----------



## DIYaholic

It would be good to hear from Don….

What's this about Marty & Jeff….
"Hooking Up" in Branson???

Then Bill & Jeff "Hooking Up" in Branson???

Hope Marty don't get jealous!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, you're welcome in Branson. Maybe even Marty, Jeff and Bill in Branson. For that matter, Marty, Jeff, Bill, Cindy, Liam, and Sean in Branson.

I checked and there was no tornado in hot springs, but he could have gone anywhere.


----------



## Gene01

Got this message on another forum.
Be aware guys and gals.

"The following is an excerpt from an email I just received from our IT manager:"

"We have come to that point: It's no longer safe to use Internet Explorer 8 as your web browser. Because Windows XP (and its Internet Explorer 8) are no longer supported by Microsoft, their security was already hanging by a thread. Now a security exploit of Internet Explorer has been discovered. Since this version of Internet Explorer will never again get security updates, this vulnerability will remain forever.

The latest version of Mozilla Firefox is installed on all of our XP computers. If you are using one of those machines, you should switch to using Firefox today. The discovered exploit is a zero-day exploit, meaning zero days passed between when Microsoft found out about it and when it began to be actively exploited. Mozilla Firefox can import all of your bookmarks from Internet Explorer.

Internet Explorer 8 should not be used at all. It is already being exploited and, as there are millions of vulnerable XP PCs out there, I expect it to be heavily targeted for additional exploits in the future."


----------



## superdav721

Tornadoes!







,,,,,







,!

Toto!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the concern, Nubbers! My wife and I are in Hot Springs, AR, and most of the tornado damage was north of Little Rock, about 90 minutes away. We did get some strong horizontal rain last night, but no funnel clouds formed. As of this morning (and admittedly I haven't watched the news at all today), there were 16 confirmed fatalities and I'm sure that number will climb as Search and Rescue operations move forward. Some of those taken were driving on I-40 around Little Rock when the tornadoes struck. Very sad indeed. Prayers for the victims and their families and for the families with property damage as they work to rebuild.


----------



## boxcarmarty

104, and I ain't been gone a day…..

Bill, Jeff and I will be staying in Branson at my sister's on Thursday night and headin' south Friday Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## GaryC

I used to date a girl named BRB.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don, great to know you're alright. It is a horrible difficulty for those who where in the path of the twisters, and even more so for those who lost family.

I'd like to ask y'all for prayer. My brother and his wife lost their child today. She was five months pregnant when she started having difficulties. It is really hitting them hard but their one girl, eight years old I believe, is really having a tough time of things.


----------



## superdav721

I got tornadoes above me and below me.
Duck
cow!


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad to hear Chris. I sincerely hope the mom is ok. Difficult thing to go through.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, is there some kind of medication involved in your last post?


----------



## superdav721

Tornado 8 miles north of me tore up trailer parks and a car dealership.
There is another one headed dead at me.


----------



## superdav721

We have trees down on houses in my city, people are trapped.


----------



## superdav721

My office is in an area that was hit.


----------



## mojapitt

Seriously be careful sir.


----------



## GaryC

Hope you keep your head down


----------



## Gene01

Head for the basement, Dave!

See, Trailer parks attract them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Mom's OK Monte, thanks. I'd post their names but they are very private. We don't even post pics of the nieces and nephews as they get concerned about pictures on the Internet. I really appreciate your prayers for them.


----------



## superdav721

sky is still now and orange.


----------



## lightcs1776

Posted twice.

Dave, stay safe. Basements are a good thing.


----------



## superdav721

one death so far. weather is calming a bit reports are coming in.


----------



## TedW

Chris, sorry for the sad news. I wish them well.

Dave, be careful out there. Nobody else is smuggling me some crawfish so I'm counting on you.

Is Marty back yet?

Gary, did she ever come back.

The first time I saw BRB I thought they called me something bad but misspelled it then ran away.


----------



## superdav721

got no basement live in a swamp


----------



## GaryC

Dave, cut the suspense…. Is it past you?


----------



## superdav721




----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I hope that's the end of it.

Ya may want to tie yourself to your anvil!!!


----------



## superdav721

Nope there is one over my aunts house now and headed our way.
She is old school. I keep getting busy signal. Witch I hope means she is on the phone.


----------



## superdav721

satellite and police feed is out all I got is the internet


----------



## mojapitt

Find some way to take shelter.


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, So sorry to hear about their loss. Praying that they find the strength to move forward. It is not easy but with support from friends and family they can learn to live with it.

Don, Glad you all are OK. This is a scary time of year.

Dave, I agree with Monte: get under something! Or in a culvert!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ya may want to save batteries.

But please check in once in a while!!!

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hunker down, Dave. Swamp or not, dig a hole, pour some cement, and kick out the swamp rats and snakes. I've been through twisters, but it was always in a basement. Be safe and check in often to let us know how things are going.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That is a heartbreaker….
In time, the pain will soften.


----------



## superdav721

Toilet is bubbling back up


----------



## GaryC

Chris, sorry to hear the news. Been thru it myself. Lost one 46 years ago. Always wonder " what if"

Don, you may have to go save Dave


----------



## TedW

Dave, stay away from the toilet… trust me on that!


----------



## superdav721

I think the worst is past. 
Coworker called she had a barn roof landin her front yard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, Say hi to Dorthy for me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've seen your house, it doesn't look anything like that dot…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, he's trying to class up the act


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to hear, Dave!

Gene,
As it just so happens….
I'll be waiting by my mailbox tomorrow.
I've a few toys, err tools arriving from Penn State.
Please get the ticket here quickly. It is supposed to rain Thursday & Friday!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave got you in my prayers ,stay away from the windows get in the bath tub and cover with something if nothing else ,

Chris very sad news your family is in my prayers for strength thur this is very hard on one to lose a child its suppose to be the other way around , its a hard thing to deal with

Dave ,William and lucas hope yall are ok in my prayers it went around us here


----------



## boxcarmarty

If the storms are over, I'm going to bed…..

Night…..


----------



## superdav721

My county is under curfew.


----------



## superdav721

William and Lucas were in this.
I know one of the tornaders was right on top of Lucas


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good to hear from you Don Arkansas got hit pretty hard


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Marty you are a mess


----------



## JL7

Glad Don is safe…..........

Dave, sounds like a barn burner….......glad you're in the clear…..

Lucas and William…..hope you're safe….....

Chris, sorry for your loss.


----------



## lightcs1776

We need a check in from everyone out your way, Dave.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

called William but phones are out r something


----------



## JL7

William's in the dark, but OK….got a text….


----------



## GaryC

Did that area get hit, Eddie?..... where they are


----------



## JL7

When phone signals are weak, sometimes text still goes through…...just an FYI…..


----------



## superdav721

We have a large trailer park hit. My wife and I work for the local school district. We have kids missing.


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
So sorry to hear of the loss. 
I know it hurts. We lost a set of twins about 37 years ago.

Dave, 
Whew! Close one.

Glad William's good. Where are you, Lucas?


----------



## superdav721

Don and Eddie had it this morning and early afternoon, it hit William mid day then whooped on Lucas. Finally me.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry to hear that, Dave. Hope they can find them alive.


----------



## JL7

Dave…...let us know if we can help….....


----------



## Gene01

Dave, The kids are in my prayers!


----------



## lightcs1776

I will pray for y'all before I go to sleep tonight. It's about that time.

I'll pass your words of sympathy onto my brother and his family. It's going to be along week for them.

Night all. Keep safe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lucas where are you ,Dave may want to text him


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/EndhxlX7Df8?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## superdav721

Ok thank you folks, we know there are 7 confirmed dead in Ms and Al.
I AM WIDE AWAKE.


----------



## Gene01

Good night. 
Everyone stay safe tonight!!!!!!
Those kids will be on my mind all night.


----------



## superdav721

Lucas is OK just hard from him.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some bad storms thats over 20 lives lost counting Arkansas , thats pretty close to home ,pray they find the kids safe


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Dave.

Eddie's video got me craving crawfish, but I think I will have to wait until this summer when I visit GA. I don't think I can get them up here.

Night all.


----------



## GaryC

Glad to hear that Lucas is ok. So sorry to hear of the dead. Poor families have their lives destroyed, then death in the family too.


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, I gotta try that last guys method! He was fast and didn't waste any!


----------



## KTMM

Sorry guys, we tend to get a bit of crap here. All we got was rain and wind, north of us had a tornadoe along with the line east of me leading out to Dave's place.
I may be going to help a friend get stuff from her place in that trailer park tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I will not make it to Branson til Friday night. Hope to meet you and Jeff Saturday. I can't make it to the boil. I'll be vacationing in Branson with the family.

Glad you all are safe. These storms are crazy and it's just gettin started for the year. My training for the FEMA task force will be done in July and then I'll be considered deployable just in time for hurricane season. This weekend is breaching and breaking of concrete for two days which is our main purpose for the USAR task force.

Chris, I know the pain as well and I'm thinking of them. We lost twins and never were able to get pregnant again. As hard as it was on me, it was ten times worse for Cindy.

Stay safe tonight everyone!


----------



## DonBroussard

Chris-So sorry to hear about the loss of a child. There are no words in the English language to describe the loss, but hopefully your friends find comfort that strangers are praying for them in their grief. Special prayers offered for the 8 year old.

Dave/William-Praying for your safety and security. I hope the weather is quiet in your areas soon. Please give your fellow Nubbers a full report in the morning if you're able.


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad to hear the good ole Mississippi boys are OK….
Well, unhurt at least!!!

Hoping the missing young ones are found dazed & bewildered, but otherwise ok!


----------



## superdav721

My john literally swelled up from the barometric pressure. That $#!^ was skerry.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. Sorry for your brother's loss… Will pray for his family.

You tornado guys are scaring the [email protected] out of me. Batten down the hatches and dig in as best as you can.


----------



## JL7

Dave….....so glad it only skerred eh, and not worse…...

Here's back at ya…....my new favorite song…..thanks brother…..


----------



## GaryC

Looks like Sandra will be getting into NO just in time for a few storms


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wouldn't want anyone to miss out, even those from the northland.


----------



## GaryC

Sort of a shame to screw up a vacation


----------



## DIYaholic

I hope all you southern boys can get a good nights sleep.
Sounds like you are going to need it!!!

This guy is checking out….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that song was spot on. I needed that. I have got to get that album.


----------



## GaryC

Gotta shut the eyes. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## Heath

Hey there. I'm Heath and I've been on Lumberjocks for a while, but haven't spent much time here. I know Gene through another forum and he told me he was coming to Louisiana and asked about meeting up. I asked what was bringing him here and he told me about this get together. If there's no objection, I'd love to be included. I'm about an hour southwest of the meeting place and it would be no problem for me to ride up for Saturday if that's OK. I don't really know any other woodworkers other than through the Shopsmith forum.


----------



## mojapitt

First and foremost, mp prayers go out to everyone who has been effected by the storms over the last 48 hours. The disruption to their lives is immeasurable.

Second, Heath, you really want to associate with this group? People might talk bad about you. People act like friends here and everything.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Heath you come on up its the 16 of May .i think is on a Friday,pm me or Gene and you can get the address. somewhere around 3 r so but its not really no big thing on the time well probable be eating most of the day or drinking your more than welcome to come we got cowboys ,Yankees ,**************************************** , and ********************************************* so another one will be great


----------



## Doe

My thoughts and prayers are stretching pretty far today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Thanks for the support for my brother and his family. Bill, my heart goes out to you as well and thanks for sharing about your twins.

Heath, nice to meet you. Don't worry about being associated withus. Everyone else is just jealous … or maybe scared - grin. Great group of folks here.

Dave, William, and Lucas, glad you're all safe.


----------



## superdav721

Am I in Kasasasas?
Gawd its so flat.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, I hope you suffered no major damage. It doesn't look good from here.


----------



## GaryC

Think I'm going to shoot the rooster. The darn thing comes right outside my window and starts all that noise. Wonder how I can incorporate him into a woodworking project….


----------



## mojapitt

On a minor note, it's snowing very hard here.


----------



## GaryC

Heath…if you're OK with that sicko Gene, you're ok with the rest of us sicko's

BTW, that was SICKO, NOT psycho


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, barbecue chicken at the boil would probably be fine as well.


----------



## GaryC

There ya go, Monte. He's be a tough ol bird


----------



## GaryC

Monte


----------



## superdav721

I got to the office and trees are down everywhere. We are running on generator. This should make for an interesting day.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, any news of the missing kids?


----------



## TedW

mornin

coffee

glad everybody is okay

work…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-dubbers….

Hope all the kids are accounted for and there is no more loss of life from these twisters. It honestly makes me wonder if weather was part of the reason why the Native Americans who lived on the planes were often migratory people. Me thinks they got out of Dodge when storm season was afoot.

On the seldom discussed topic of wood working :^o …
I'm doing my best to turn the new TS sled into another 10 year project…. But after struggling to get the last one squared up, and never really getting it perfect, I've decided to incorporate some of the adjustability tricks I learned from the tenoning jig into the TS sled… Here's to winging it!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Happy to hear that everybody got through the night with minimal problems. 
Still worried about those kids from Dave's school.
Just heard on the news that 11 more lost their lives. That makes 27, I think. Awful.
Tupelo seems to have been hit really hard.

Heath, glad you are going to make it up to Eddie's Boil. Beware, tho. This gathering of woodworkers hasn't been sanctioned by the staff of FWW. 
It will be good to have another Shopsmith user there. We may be very lonely.

Gary, glad you made the distinction, tho it's probably not a difference that makes a difference. Is sicko in the DSMV? Should be.

Matt, whats that wood working stuff to which you refer??
Seriously, have you tried the 5 cut method presented by William Ng? Here's his youtube video.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm sure that there will be many "Un - vetted" opinions thrown around. Hope all of you take pictures and post a separate forum post so that others can see that it is alright to be friends here.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… that's the problem… the 5-cut method was driving me insane. I couldn't accurately make the adjustment, or the fence would shift slightly while being screwed down. So I was always off again in the other direction.

Trying to chase .005" increments with wood can be maddening. But even small errors can show up over a 24" wide panel.

I'm attempting a design that allows the fence to be rotated over a short range with a machine screw adjustment.

Then when I'm satisfied with its alignment, I'll clamp it down and permanently locate it with screws.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Simplfy! Go look up Norm Abram's Panel Cutter build.

SECOND Mountain Dew going fast. Have to work the next two nights. So….Keep that bad weather done there. hate having to restart a line, after the power goes out. 40 people crowding into two small restrooms on a muggy night ain't my idea of "fun". Factory is in the northern end of Tornado Alley, and has had a few go by….

Refreshed that Dunlap #3, and now the other two #3s in the shop want some attention as well. Never ends…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mattt! Woodworking? Really!

Im gonna do some of that today and tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I say next year the boil is in SD in early April. Maybe there will be snow.


----------



## lightcs1776

I took a few swipes at my bar stool seat with my awesome #4 plane this morning ( yes, Bandit, it gets used regularly). That might be all the woodworking I get to do today.


----------



## GaryC

I'm waiting on some yoyo to come out and see what all he needs to do to change out my hvac. I hate waiting on yoyo's.
Matt, I have an answer to your floppy fence. It's Incra….. I get no bucks for this commercial
Gene, I don't know if it's in the DSM or not. If not, it should be. I haven't used that thing in quite some time. 
Where did Heath go? He jumped in and jumped back out. 
I'm hungry.


----------



## Heath

I'm still here, lurking. Busy day at work today so not much time to chat, but I'm refreshing this thread every so often!


----------



## mojapitt

One of the spring feeds I would love to have here. If I get new shop built it could be in there in case of inclement weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, the faster you throw a yoyo down, the faster it comes back up. Hope that helps.

I know it's spring. Just found a 5' black snake sunning in my garage. I showed restraint and didn't kill him. Just ushered him to an area where we dont need to coexist. Sorry, Don, didn't get pictures.

How ya doing Heath? I'm Bill. I'm not going to the boil, but you'll see me here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If Monte? I didn't know that was in question.


----------



## mojapitt

The building will happen, just a matter of how fast I build it.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, looks like you are on the cutting edge… I'm watching FOX News and they say there is a new trend of Daddy to be Baby Showers…. Who knew??


----------



## mojapitt

"Daddy to be" party sounds like a kegger.


----------



## GaryC

Probably right, Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny Monte.


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad I'm not cutting edge. Dave, keep going for all of us 'not so cutting edge' folks.


----------



## superdav721

Yes they found them now there homeless




I did not get in the bad areas.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… I have an Incra miter gage and that too was difficult to square up… such that I had to say "good enough" before I wanted to, as it was driving me nuts.

Basically, anything that requires you to "tap" it into position, when the taps are supposed to be incredibly small increments, drives me batty. IMHO, small incremental changes are meant to be done with screw threads or rack teath…

I'm not into the fancy sled for cutting miters and such, as I have other means to do all of that. But I want to be able to square up large panels…. so that they're 90.0 deg. square. A one trick pony sled…. so it has to do it's one trick really well. :^)

Of course Norm makes everything look so easy. He squares up his sled with a framing square and gets perfect results when he's done. I used to have a square framing square…. but then I dropped it once :^o


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like the storms will hit here tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

Hope you stay safe, Shameless. Those suckers have been rough.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
Here is what you need for that Incra. 
I use it a lot. It's dead on. 
I'd offer to send you the one I have for segments (bowl segments) but it's built just for the odd sized Shopsmith miter gauge bar.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, that Ohio Tool Co. 05c just sold. Awaiting on some fella from Borger, TX to pay for it.

Bright sunny day to day, too nice to go to work,, BUT, I kind of have to….


----------



## Gene01

Dave, Thanks for the update on the kids! Sorry about them being homeless but thank God they are ALIVE!


----------



## lightcs1776

Work day is over. Hope y'all are doing alright.


----------



## bandit571

Getting packed up, and heading out for work. Smoked sausage and rice before I leave.

Hoping a nice quiet night, for EVERYBODY.


----------



## DIYaholic

The workday has been completed….

Dave,
Glad the kids are alright….
Homeless is a bummer, but better than the alternative.

Thanks for the video….
Are you going to venture into a new career as a news cameraman….
Or perhaps a storm chaser???

Oh, where are my manners….
Welcome to the asylum, *Heath*!!!
It is good to have you here.
I wont be at the boil, either….
BUT, that may be a good thing, for everyone else!!!

No severe weather forecasted here….
Just rain and cool temps for the next 5 or so days.
I LOVE working out side in the rain….NOT!!!


----------



## CFrye

Evening folks. Chris, my prayers for your family. Off to work one more night. New schedule is out…WOOHOO!! Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise we will head for Eddie's place next month!! Really looking forward to it. Later gators.


----------



## JL7

Good evening….

Thanks for sending the snow here Monte…....

Hope everyone has a quieter night, but it sounds pretty iffy out there yet…..

Great news Candy….

Gene - that Miterset gadget looks pretty cool….hadn't seen that one before. I know people are using those little magnetic angle cube things to set the miter gauge also…..you hang the gauge off the edge of the saw with the miter bar pointing to the floor and zero on the table…..

How's your yoyo doing Gary?


----------



## TedW

Bill, thanks for not killing the snake. I think snake are cool… even the deadly poison ones at a distance.

So I get a call from my landlord this morning, who is also one of my best customers, telling me one of the apartments got broken into last night. So I meet him at the building where the incident occurred, and we went upstairs to look at the damage. Sure enough the door was kicked in, the door chain pulled the trim off and busted it, but the deadbolt lock was not damaged, apparently it was not locked, nor was the little door knob latch. My landlord asked the tenant if they got very much and the tenant, a young guy probably 28 or 30, said there was nothing missing. So I asked him why he didn't just call a locksmith to open the back door for him, and he replied he didn't think about it. My landlord just stood there, dumbfounded. Then says "you know, you're gonna have to pay for this repair", and the tenant agreed. I had too much to do today so I'll just fix it tomorrow.

Anyway, after we left the landlord asked me how I knew the tenant did it. I pointed out the only damage was from the door chain, so the door was not locked, just chained. Also, what kind of burglar breaks into an apartment and doesn't take anything? The tenant went out the back way and locked himself out.

Well, I have a big pile of Kentucky Fried Chicken…. please excuse me while I stuff my face.

Hi Heath!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, yoyo finally showed. Get the call tomorrow about the price. Just think of all the tools I could buy for the price of a new system…


----------



## JL7

That is hilarious Sherlock Tedster!! Busted…

Gary - yes….just one of the MANY things that get in the way of new tool purchases….....

Randy - was it you that suggested using Corian for the ZCI's?? William is going to cut off a few hunks for me to try it with…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Well now, This should brighten everyone's day….

It seems that there was an Amazon Prime package at my door….
when I returned home from work.










A Benjamin's Best, 4-Piece (M2 High Speed Steel) Bead Cutting Chisel Set, 3MM, 6MM, 8MM & 10MM

& a 7 Piece Multi Spur Center Set

Ok, it may have only brightened my day!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Randy it makes me happy. It means that you are home and not out on the streets.


----------



## DIYaholic

I done got all that for only $21.00!!!
Upon checkout,they offered $60.00 off, if I applied & was approved for an Amazon Credit Card!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I usually dont kill snakes, but i did kill the one eating my eggs last summer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I can't remember, that's par for the course!!!
But, I think it may have been Matt, that suggested ZCI….


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats on the new lathe tools, Randy.

Candy, thanks for the prayers.

Ted, always makes me wonder why people do such things. You would think he would have called the landlord and asked to be let back in through the back.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Both you and the whole town are glad I'm hunkered down at home!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal randy.


----------



## JL7

Nice score Randy…...time to get turnin'.........


----------



## GaryC

I never kill snakes….unless I see it. Then it's a dead snake


----------



## mojapitt

I say with a clear conscience, I kill every Snake I find.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Even plumbing snakes???


----------



## mojapitt

I try to avoid plumbing snakes as well. Not fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
If you ever have sewer & drain issues….
Give Jeff a call, he has experience, dealing with them!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Still Having White Rain


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, here's the rig you need for winter


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-It looks like your calendar might be off by a few weeks. Spring started in late March. Hope you get to see the green grass soon.

BillM-As you know, most snake identifications are made on dead snakes, like oops that was a keeper. BTW, still no sign of my shop snake spotted last year. The snake momma and daddy might be waiting for their brood to leave the nest before we'll see them again in multiples this time. Not looking forward to that reunion.


----------



## DIYaholic

Collect all the snakes and send them to Andy….
He needs a pair of snake skin boots!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I went to look in the flower garden where then snake went, it was not there but a much smaller black snake. Hmmm!


----------



## lightcs1776

Black snakes shouldn't be too bad. From what I understand, they aren't supposed to be poisonous. Maybe they will take care of any little unwanted creatures around the property.

Randy, congrats on the new lathe tools. Looks like a great box. Let us know how you like the multiple centers.

Candy, thanks for the prayer. This one is going to take a while for their hearts to heal.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They're not poisonous. I found a huge one in my coop last year and he had eaten at least one egg. They are good at keeping the rodents down.


----------



## lightcs1776

How's the coop to keep up? I'd like to do a bit of self sufficient farming (definitely a large gentleman's farm, perhaps chickens and ducks). I don't know if my wife would put up with birds though.


----------



## superdav721

Eddie do you have two trees in your back yard about 12 to 18 feet apart?


----------



## lightcs1776

Somebody planning a lean, Dave?


----------



## boxcarmarty

evening all…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coop is not too bad. I keep it with a deep layer of straw and totally clean it out several times per year. The refuse makes good fertilizer for the garden. My mom tills it into her gardens. I have an automatic waterer that I use in the summer and then a heated bowl inside the coop in the winter. I built a cover over it to keep the chickens out of it. It seems we're gonna get some homing pigeons from Cindy's aunt. She said, take them with you when you go somewhere and then let them go and they'll be home when you get back. Had ducks afew times, but we let the roam and they kept being coyote food. Guinea hens, same story. I have two goats that are just pets. Though I do move them around in a temporary pen in the summer to eat brush.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A big hammock?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, That sounds like a good spot for a hammock…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Marty, how you been?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to know, Bill. I have big dreams of a big plot of land. I'll tell you in about ten years, which is when I retire, if it works out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, where does your sister live?


----------



## boxcarmarty

night all…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two of my posts have disap….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Marty. Nice to see you pop in. Night Marty.


----------



## Gene01

I don't like to kill snakes but, when a rattler lays against the door that opens in, they are dead. If they stay away from the house, they'll be safe.

Had a nice sized rattler that took up residence in my tool shed. He/she would curl up in the corner next to the man door. Never even rattled when I came in. All signs of rodents soon disappeared. Shortly the snake did too. 
Got loads of gopher snakes, too. They are also rodent eaters…and lizard eaters… and baby bird eaters. They are harmless to two legged types like humanoids…vermin or not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I don't really have to worry about rattlesnakes, though they are known to be around here. I have not seen one in 40 years, but last summer someone was bit by one in the area. My concern is copperheads.


----------



## lightcs1776

I have no issues with snakes either, Gene. But after time spent at Ft. Benning, GA, I don't like any rattlesnakes. They just plain made me nervous when we spent time in the field.


----------



## Gene01

Crawling around on ground known to be snake's habitat would definitely make me nervous. 
One of the many reasons I joined the AF. ;-) Snakes can't hide on tarmac.


----------



## GaryC

I beg to differ. A crewchief on the flightline reached for the rope on the chalks and got snake bit. DMAFB


----------



## gfadvm

The answer to undesirable snakes!


----------



## DIYaholic

Didn't Samuel Jackson star in a movie….
"Snakes on a Plane"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would do it Andy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great grips on the revolver. Really adds a nice touch, Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## GaryC




----------



## TedW

Hi Marty

I just got back from an emergency call, had to rod out a bathtub drain.

There are 2 apartments being moved of tomorrow night and moved into the next day, both of which need painted.That means I will work a 23 hour shift, from 6 pm tomorrow till 5 pm the next day. It's been a long time since I did a tripple shift… hope I'm still up to it.

Nice cache Randy, I look forward to seeing some beads and spur centers real soon.

Good night Marty

Good night everybody else. I'm gonna lurk around a few other threads, do some web stuff, then hit the sack.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Where are you???
Staying safe I hope!!!
Watch out for snakes….
Andy has been shoeing them away, so they are sceeeered!!!


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, hows the weather


----------



## Momcanfixit

Prayers are with your brother's family Chris- so sad.
And with those affected by the tornado.

Weather in NO hasn't been bad- just some showers. Quite frankly I'm grateful for the rain - this is about as warm as I can handle.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Ted. Heading to bed myself.

Gary, that is a really cool picture. Of course, I might just put a slug through it if it were too close.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Posts are slow on my phone. We're safe and sound here. 9pm and we're done for the night. 
Was thinking about you guys today, hoping everyone was safe.

Hi Heath, pleased to meet you.

Ted- good detective work. Street smarts and life experience trumps naïveté every time

On the WW front, spent the flights reading about lathes. I haven't drank the ko aid yet though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. All the support here means a lot to me. I just texted my brother to let him know there are many praying for him and his family. I can't imagine what they are thinking tonight. I hope you have a great time in New Orleans. Please, please, please post pictures of any plantation homes you visit. I love the history of the South. Yes, I know, it is no surprise to anyone on this forum.


----------



## lightcs1776

Drink the koolaid, Sandra. I'd love to help you get started down that road, and then I could tell Sherry there is yet another female turner.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## firefighterontheside

74, how's NO. About as warm as you can handle? You better not go back in August.

Snakes. I've been shoeing them. Andy's been blowing them up with a hand mounted cannon.


----------



## TedW

Nice canon, Andy. How many times can you shoot it before your arm falls off?

Hi Sandra

Gary, I didn't know snakes could climb a tree like that, just assumed they needed branches to climb up. Cool photo!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you get some "slap ya mama"?


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. I think I'm going to do a boil on the 16th, just to feel like I'm almost there with y'all.

Have a great night and a safe one too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We were strolling today and I saw all the Cajun spices and spotted the same stuff that Eddie sent me. Can't wait to try it.

NO in August would be out of the question for me, Bill. Haven't seen sny snakes. ( mr 74 would be squealing… )


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill- Eddie sent me some 'slap yo mama'. Looking forward to trying it.
I don't handle the heat well, so we plan accordingly.

We went through a graveyard today but stayed far from any long grass. I'll take snow over snakes any day.

Nice new toys Randy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice grips Andy. Can't see them well on my phone , but what I see looks good.

That's it for me . Stay safe everyone. Good night


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't like the heat either, but unfortunately for me Missouri in August isn't much better. Snakes don't bother me too much. Cindy thinks I'm afraid of them because I woke her up one night a long time ago and started throwing the covers off saying there were snakes. There weren't, I was dreaming. On the other hand I'm not gonna pick one up and say "isn't she a beauty".


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Enjoy your stay….
Stay safe….
Have fun!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Do I have to have a good night???


----------



## ssnvet

Detective Ted is on the case. My BIL (state police detective) tells the funniest story, in which a suspect goes on and on with their big cover up story, but when asked "oh come on, you really did it, didn't you?", he imediately caves in and confess all. Just like your door kicker Ted.

First HS track meet tonight. I am once again amazed by my daughter, who comes in dead last, but has a big smile on her face, and proclaims that she was 5 seconds faster than last year.

My #2 draftsman is on vacation Turkey hunting, so were keeping busy while short handed. He should have been in my front yard this a.m., as there was a whole gaggle of them strutting around. Skipper had fun chasing them into the woods and barking at them.

Just finished watching the movie 12 Years a Slave. Super intense, and very violent. Hard to believe people could be so cruel. Even harder to believe that slavery is still alive and well in several parts of the world. Lincoln's second inaugural address (right wall at Lincoln Memorial) was truely prophetic. But hey, it "only" cost 620,000 lives to eradicate that abysmal institution from the US.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I say goodnight, that's just a wish. I can't control what you actually do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I was alluding to having a GREAT night….

Matt,
Great kid with the right attitude!

Ap*parent*ly, you've done something right!!!


----------



## TedW

Funny thing is he's a great tenant, always friendly, the neighbors love him, very intelligent and fun to talk to. I don't think he was trying to get out of taking responsibility but, rather, just embarrassed-he didn't want to admit he was capable of doing such a thing. He didn't call the landlord because it was 3 in the morning. I think a lot of times people want to be honest, but just need a little extra nudge to help get them there.

Wasn't I on my way to bed? Sometimes I swear I can get distracted from being distracted….. new forum posts, shiny objects… it's all the same to me.

Good night, everybody…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I must confess….
I too, am headed to bed.

I have a feeling….
Working in the rain tomorrow is gonna suck!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

118 got some catching up to do
boil is looking good . my brother called to day and asked if William was going to be there i asked did he know him hes a welder/electrician by trade but did work in a cabnit shop a while and thought it strange to ask as he lives way out in the wood and seldome comes to town but said his wife wanted to meet him and his wife shes a scroller too and he had helper her or something and wanted to bring him some cookies told him he was but said what about me 

over sleep again didnt get up till 11 1/2 the day just wasted needed the time to put some poly on a table while it was around 80 r so maybe tomorrow,

Dave i remember your hammock from one of your videos , dont have any trees that close ,have some 4×4s 10 feet apart on the back porch and room in side too.so you are coming i hope so would love to see yall again not making lite of the bad storm but someone said for you to get in the cellar and you said you live in a swamp that was funny but i knew what you meant dig a few feet down here and its water and gets worse down south they even have to bury folks on the top of the ground or they pop up out of the ground when it rains

on snakes i do have a couple of king snakes that live in a shed out back ,they really are pretty snakes around 4 feet or so last year hadnt seen them this year yet please dont shoot them they want bite they always run they keep the mice ate up and will kill other snakes but if you see any cooper heads or water moccasins please shoot them or tell me i will

Ted that using you head ,will miss you at the boil but we will do a telecast on the net if anyone knows how

Matt thats a smart girl you got , you should be proud

74 me and a girlfriend are thinking of going to NO on the 3 rd of may and see Bruce Springsteen if yall are still down there maybe we can all get together and get some red beans and rice or some crawfish

Heath im thinking some will still be here Saturday i know some are for sure , i know about ball games down here had 5 kids myself and half played sports of some kind anyways if you want sat will be good pm me and let me know im uselessly here .i know what you mean about not many woodworkers around here its only a few here too .there will be some very talented master woodworkers here on the 16 for sure

i wish everybody could come but know there are other responsibility at hand but i feel like this want be the only one and the next we will may a little closer maybe Canada  i do love it up there i know its cold winters up there but summer down here is something to be reckoned with it will do you in if not careful


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don 
so far it look like William ,Dave,Lucas ,Candy ,Jeff ,Marty, David ,Heath is trying to make it Saturday his kids have a ball games Friday and maybe Andy and family members did i forget anyone if so please forgive me my mind is a sleep lots of the time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and for the day event s of the boil and gumbo feast

there will be booths set up from Rockler,woodcraft,lee valley ,lie nelson ,saw stop, incra ,grizzle,peachtree,harbor freight ,powermatic, Delta and others with door pries es given out every hour

and 1 hour work shops by

Stumpy nubs on 100 ways to rearrange your shop and hay let build this thing

Steve Ramsey wood working for mere mortal on clock building

Marc whats his last name the Wood Whisper on clock building no that was steve no never mind he'll go with sun dial wrist watch

Charles Neil on finishing a finish it has to feel right

Dennis Zongker on how to buld a craw fish table the right way

MsDebbieP on how to watch your manner on posting on LJs

shipwright Paul teaches on how to build a boat its a five year class so may want to bring some extra stuff to this one

Dan'um Style showing live footage of the Hulk using mallet and a chisel

Karson and CharlieM1958 a few of the early founder of this site on why we keep the rejects and misfits over here

Berta of Hand Planes of Your Dreams on Hand Plane of Your Dreams


----------



## Doe

While playing Frisbee with one of our dogs in the back yard Gerry saw a snake. Not thinking, he scooped up the snake in the Frisbee and was carrying it over to the fence to the conservation area when Kirkie jumped up, grabbed the Frisbee and shook it. The snake flew across the yard and hustled out all by himself.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is on.

In theory we are supposed to start warming up today.


----------



## Doe

Morning, Monte. I've been watching perpetual machine vids. I could do it all day. Are you expecting relief from the white rain?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, cold air should move east now.


----------



## Doe

Just keep it from the north. We've had more than enough.


----------



## mojapitt

As I told Andy yesterday, I will gladly take snow over tornadoes.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Got to enjoy a cup of coffee with my wife this morning. Good way to start.

Eddie, I don't normally shoot anything I don't eat. Even the copperheads are safe if they stay in the woods where they belong. Water moccasins are another story though. A copperhead won't usually bother you if you leave it along but water moccasins are just mean snakes.

Y'all enjoy the day. And yes, Randy, that means you too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

*Bill,* My sister lives in Branson. She has Jeff and I lined up for a show at the Doug Gabriel theater Saturday evening when we get back over there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya'll enjoy yer coffee, I can't have any 'til after my bloodletting this morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all!

I wake this morning to slow but working internet through my phone. 
Still no house cable or internet though. 
The cell phone company says a tower was damaged and they are working on the slow, spotty service. 
I have phone service though and am getting texts fine if anyone wants my number to text me.

I am blessed though. 
The cable company tells me that wherever the damage is that causing my no internet situation is taking so long because they have to wait for the light company to out new poles and light line back up so they can run cable lines. 
That means that some poor souls are still sitting in the dark. 
So although I have limited internet capabilities at the moment, my family and I are some of the lucky ones in this immediate area.

They say it will be two to three days before we have internet service. 
The cable is supposed to be on today or tomorrow. 
I don't care about the cable part of it though, just internet.

Anyway, I and my family are fine. 
We were extremely blessed. 
The lights at my house were only off for a very short time. 
Please pray for all the people around me though. 
It seems that winds done a lot of damage north, south, east and west of me.

My shop always floods with about an inch of water anytime we get heavy rain. 
It flooded a bit worse than normal with this storm than normal. 
As this is something that always happens during bad storms though, everything is set up as not to be damaged by it. 
It's just a pain dealing with the inch or two of water for a few days until it dries up. 
Agains though, it's nothing compared to folks around me who sustained more substantial property damage.

Anyway, the pages are loading too slow for me to keep up with posts for now. 
So anyone needing to ask or tell me something needs to PM or text me. 
Ya'll take care and enjoy the few days you have without me bothering you. 
God bless all the people who lost houses and lives in this bad storm.


----------



## mojapitt

Best wishes William, take care


----------



## superdav721

Hey Dorthy at least your toilet didn't blow up in your face.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning folks. New computer coming today. Three monitors! It is specifically designed for video editing, which is very resource heavy. It's a 4th generation Intel i7 with 16GB or RAM (which will be upgraded to 32), a large HDD for storage and a separate solid state drive for fast access to software, a GTX 760 3GB graphics card, bluetooth, etc. There are better computers out there, but this one is way better than the typical Youtuber uses for editing.

The new box joint jig has shattered all the records as far as people wanting plans. We have a followup episode planned for this weekend, which will be a comparison of the old jig and the new one with lots of working footage. Then the new homemade Festool Domino is scheduled for next weekend, then I think we are doing an "Old-Timey Workshop" episode where we build a cabinet for the Roubo bench.

Busy-busy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great morning everyone! Especially Randy.

William, I'm happy it was no worse for you, especially with all the damage all around you.

Kind of chilly here today. Gonna finish up the cabinets and have them ready for delivery.


----------



## TedW

Good morning Nubbers

Today I start my 2-day work trek so prolly won't be online for a while. It's going to be a bear since I haven't done this since I was younger so which me luck.

Eddie, that's quite a line up of famous people. I wish I could be there to meet all the nubbers going to be there. It would be great if you could make a podcast and put it on youtube for everyone to enjoy.

I have to empty some stuff out of my van and fill it with different stuff. Going to fix that broken in door first thing, then take the carpentry stuff out of my van and replace it with the painting stuff, then a short break till 6 when I start my 23 hour painting spree.

I gotta get ready now… ya'll take care.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I hope that new computer isn't running Windows XP.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! 
Bill, I can't get the picture of a grumpy snake clomping along wearing horse shoes out of my head. 
Matt, love your daughter's attitude!
Ted, thanks for the laugh. 
William and Dave, glad you all are relatively intact. Praying for those less fortunate. 
Congrats on the great response, Stumpy. 
74, enjoy your trip. 
Eddie, imagine all those people and outfits just waiting to meet this bunch! 
Waiting for hubby to get his fasting blood drawn. Then breakfast and sleep. Have a great day all.


----------



## Heath

I'm trying to get caught up with the thread here! The only snake around here I make a point to kill is a Cottonmouth. They're too poisonous and too aggressive. Anything else is cool, especially King Snakes. My wife wants me to kill any snake she sees, but they're mostly Kings and they "accidentally" get away before I can kill them. I had a Boa when I was in college. She was about 6' long when I got rid of her. I had started breeding mice to feed her and between the upkeep of them and the upkeep of Fluffy The Snake, it was just starting to get out of hand.

Looks like I'm going to miss the major festivities on the 16th, but hopefully there will still be some people around and things going on on the 17th. Hopefully the weather is nice and I can ride my Harley up. Where is the designated meeting place? I spent a year of college at ULM, but that was back when it was NLU so I kinda sorta know my way around the Monroe area. Or did at one time, anyway.

Do I need to bring anything? I will warn you, I'm not much of a talker around new people and if I don't look like I'm having a good time, don't worry, that's just my face. After 15 years of marriage, I can be as happy as can be and my wife will still look at me and ask, "What's wrong?"


----------



## CFrye

That's funny Heath! You see how much talking goes on here. Not too many conversational lulls to worry about filling. 
:-b


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, You realize that snake was going up to clean out a bird's nest? The snakes have killed all of my domestic doves except one. Really sad as these were my son's doves.

Matt, Y'all have done a great job instilling that kind of attitude in your daughter. I would love to meet her and shake her hand!

I was up all night chasing after the VIs so pretty cranky today.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning cranky


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

Busy-busy here at the salt mines. We're producing and selling lots of product, but the owners are frustrated to see their profit margins slip :^( I think we're going to see some significant inflation this year… we can't be the only ones getting ready to raise prices.

Looking to get some time to finish the TS sled tonight.

Hope you guys and gals have a good day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Having my coffee while hubby is gone for his run.

Ted- you just summed up the last 15 years of much of what I do at work. Most people DO want to tell the truth but are never really asked, or aren't given the chance to do so with dignity and respect.

Eddie- I would absutely love to meet you and your girlfriend. When Gerry is back from his run, I'll look at our plans for the 3rd. Before coming to NO we had looked at going up to see you but it was a bit far. A meal together would rock (although I'm too old to use that expression)


----------



## Momcanfixit

We're doing a day trip on the 3rd I think but I'm ashamed to say I don't know where. G does the planning, and he's so good at it that I generally don't pay attention until the day of… I'll let you know. Maybe it's midway or something.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, yes I know what the snake is doing. Would be cool to actually see that while having a gun in hand. 
Heath, did you know we have an evening of singing scheduled, and you have the first solo?


----------



## Momcanfixit

William- so glad to hear you and your family are safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie- just sent you a pm


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Andy, Love those grips. I've gotta get me a Judge. A friend uses it as his "Carry" gun. Alternates each round.

Matt, ain't it a b*&^% when work gets in the way of productivity in the shop?

Bill, Snake farriers are rare. You might be the first one in MO.

74, I would tell you to have fun in NO, but I know you are. Anyway, who visits NO and doesn't have fun? 
Hope you and eddie can meet up.

Hey Ted, Hope you survive your "longest day", and hurry back.

Gary, When I was at DM ('60-'62) we had to go into the Rincons or the Tucson mt.s to hunt rattlers. Sold them to the UofA. They milked them for serum. Used to catch 10 or 12 on a good day. They paid .75 to 1.50 apiece. Beer money. Never saw any on the flight line. 
Every year, the swallows nest on the screens of our patio. We have vinyl siding and the gopher snakes scale the siding to get to the baby birds. We had guests from IL one summer and one of the ladies yelled to my wife that her broomstick was moving.

Heath, I'll PM you eddie's address….I thought I did already….maybe on the SS forum??? Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## Gene01

Dupe post…


> ?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, the incident I'm referring to happened the summer of 64. On the line, a cc went out for preflight very early…that is still not quite light yet. Started to pull chalks to ck tires and got bit. B-36"s


> B- something…can't remember. I was across the line on U-2's. Thought the safety talks about snakes would never end.
> Went up on Mt. Lemon once to search for a boy that got lost from his scout troop. He was 12 - 13 but mentally about 7..or so they said. We were up there all day. Got word that they found him at the girls camp. Not so mentally challenged…..
> Maybe B-47's


----------



## Gene01

I left DM in 62. I was a CC on B47s. That was probably the acft. Don't know when they phased that old bird out of service and retired them to the bone yard. 
My son is there now. For just about 30 more days then he retires. He's a QC inspector now. Was a pnuedraulics guy on C-130s. 
Loved the duty there. Only AFB I know of where you can ski the mountain in the morning then head for the base and go swimming in the afternoon. If we were ever to leave the mesa, it would be for Tucson.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, I love your package.

.

..

...

Some jokes are so bad you have to allow them to sit for a moment for the stink to die down.

Ted, your package came in this morning by UPS. The roger Clark emblem looks even better in person than a photo. It all looks great. Thank you.


----------



## bandit571

They were putting in a refurbished mold into the line i run, line was down for a few days. At the rate the guy is going…..might be a week to change it out. Spent the entire shift walking between the two grinding rooms, a tenth of a mile apart mind you, and just grinding plastic down to bite sized chunkie things.

For some unknown reason, the T-shirt i have to wear at work( company supplied one) always gets dirty in the mid section of the shirt. The good news from all this walking around, and the end of the free lunches? I have lost about six pounds, somewhere. Front of shirt still gets there first, though.

Have a "new" victim " coming in the mail, Monday. Will see when it arrives, might take a day to rehab back to life. Guess I'll be standing on the front porch, awaiting the mail carrier person ( it ain't the "Mailguy" any more) to drop (HOPE NOT!) off the box. All the way from Pocahontas, Arkysaw….


----------



## Heath

I don't want to punish you with my singing. I may have a face made for radio, but I've got a voice made for print!

Gene, I got the address and I've reserved the date.


----------



## Heath

Hey, I got a shout out from Steve Ramsey!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How's the day goin? I got the cabinets finished for my part. He's gonna paint them black and get a counter top to put on the bar. Those were some big doors. I put three hinges on each. The shelf units are a fixed one in the middle and adjustable ones above and below. Next week gotta make one from oak, but just one and not very big. This one will have raised panel doors. Now have to plant a lilac bush. Catch ya later.


----------



## Gene01

Way to go, Heath. It's going to be great meeting Steve in person at the boil. :- )

Really good looking cabs, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene!


----------



## Heath

Wait, what? Steve is going to be there in person? Will he still be there Saturday?


----------



## Gene01

Heath here is eddie's post about the celebrities that will be there…tongue in cheek, I'm sure.

and for the day event s of the boil and gumbo feast

there will be booths set up from Rockler,woodcraft,lee valley ,lie nelson ,saw stop, incra ,grizzle,peachtree,harbor freight ,powermatic, Delta and others with door pries es given out every hour

and 1 hour work shops by

Stumpy nubs on 100 ways to rearrange your shop and hay let build this thing

Steve Ramsey wood working for mere mortal on clock building

Marc whats his last name the Wood Whisper on clock building no that was steve no never mind he'll go with sun dial wrist watch

Charles Neil on finishing a finish it has to feel right

Dennis Zongker on how to buld a craw fish table the right way

MsDebbieP on how to watch your manner on posting on LJs

shipwright Paul teaches on how to build a boat its a five year class so may want to bring some extra stuff to this one

Dan'um Style showing live footage of the Hulk using mallet and a chisel

Karson and CharlieM1958 a few of the early founder of this site on why we keep the rejects and misfits over here

Berta of Hand Planes of Your Dreams on Hand Plane of Your Dreams


----------



## bandit571

THIS Steve won't be there, too far to drive with the old 3-cylinder van. I have to work that night, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

If we have one at my place eventually, I am severely lacking in crawfish. May just have to roast a pig.


----------



## bandit571

Well, most of the infamous five "S"s are done. Nothing to shine, will skip the shave, shower is done, show up is in a couple hours, and still awaiting the final "S", after supper.

Veggie/beef stew, and rice/cheese. MD or two to wash it down…..


----------



## bandit571

takes a lot to PUSH them posts through, today..


----------



## mojapitt

MD? Mogan David?


----------



## JL7

Heath….congrats on the shout out…..very cool….

Bill - nice looking cabinets. Always sad to hear the "paint" thing, but the customer is always right….right??

Monte, looking forward to the Black Hills Boil…...or roast…..

The TS monster is done for now:

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/40963


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about some AS, Asti Spumante.

We could do a crawfish boil here, but we'd have to go down to the creek to catch them first. Hope no one is worried about lead poisoning. Used to be a lot of lead mining around here and some creeks are laced with lead from the tailings, but other than that lots of crawfish. Maybe we should just roast a pig in SD.

Jeff, it's not too bad since they were built with MDO. Don't think they'd look too good with BLO. Off to look at the monster.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wet & Wild Workday is over….
FINALLY!!!

It pretty much rained all day.
Mulch is much heavier when weighted down with water.

Heath,
Now that you will be rich & famous because of the shout out….
Are you going to start charging for personal appearances???

Bill,
A finer job finishing, err completing the cabinets!!!

Gotta go check out Jeff's latest….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly Randy. It's complete, but not finished so I'm not gonna post it as a project. Maybe I'll get a picture later after the customer gets them painted and installed.


----------



## bandit571

Question for the Southern Folks:

WHERE is Pocahontas, AR? Bought a hand plane today from there…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Or should I say Steve….

I believe Pocahontas, AR is….
In the U. S. of A.!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just finished looking at all of the pictures of Jeff's TS/Router Station….
My keyboard is covered in drool!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PR$%^)fbhpoh-07654323*^$FKLkbjuo

Oops, had to wipe of the keyboard…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill- cabinets are looking good. Paint isn't that bad….. 
Heath- what they said. 
(The boil is real but the traditional side dish is huge helpings of BS)

Feeling like I'm 90 yrs old in the heat. I'm back at the hotel for a rest prior to dinner.

I'm hoping Eddie might be able to join us in Baton Rouge for dinner Friday. How neat would that be?


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, it's in the northeast part of Ar. Sits on a river, or close to the river. Nice area. Good hunting & fishing. Not heavily populated. 
Bill, those cabinets look great. Customer should be proud of them
Jeff, are you going to be in a magazine for your tablesaw too? That's a pretty special project….you done good


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
Awesome, outstanding, breathtaking, stunning and quite impressive, too!
A great job, my friend.


----------



## lightcs1776

Table saw multi-station (it really is more than a table saw enclosure, now isn't it?) looks incredible. You certainly put a lot of time and thought into it.


----------



## JL7

Randy, sorry about your keyboard…..is it still talkin' to ya? So if I understand correctly, your tablet reads the posts back to you?? That is is really funny. Now we don't even have to learn how to read. We just let our gadgets do it for us. We're getting closer to that edge…...

Thanks for the comments folks…

No Gary.

I do have some spare parts tho Gary, let me know if you're interested…...they are the Incra legs for your TS-LS…...let me know if you want them:


----------



## Doe

All this talk about snakes climbing things reminds of the B.C. comic - 'clams got legs". Who knew, snakes got hands.

Heath, that's a really nice project for kids

Eddie, the plan for the day is perfect! I love it.

Sandra, I know what you mean about the heat. We were there at the end of May and it was 75 at night and 90ish during the day. Nice for a riverboat cruise, though.

Bill, great cabinet!

Where's HamS?


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Jeff. Sure, I'll take them. You going to put them on the bike too? You're going to need a trailer for your bike

Caught ya, Randy


----------



## JL7

Gary, I was thinkin' maybe I'd take the car and you can just "chip in" for the gas difference for delivering you all these goodies??

Let me guess…....go wait by the mailbox for the check….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Truth be told, had you actually caught me….
I'd be doing flips on that trampoline!!!
I mean, I am an ex-gymnast!!!


----------



## GaryC

Naw, Jeff…just come on down. I have at least 5 bucks I can spare


----------



## Gene01

I'll bid $5.50


----------



## JL7

Can I hear $6.00….....


----------



## GaryC

You can hear it…never get it


----------



## DIYaholic

$6.01


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, you got your wish. Don't let it get away


----------



## DIYaholic

Bummer….
Captain Eddie isn't feeling well.
He wont be streaming live on Ustream tonight.

Hope he gets well soon, I need my video fix!!!


----------



## GaryC

You could always watch videos of Capt Kangaroo


----------



## Gene01

Too rich for my blood. I quit.


----------



## JL7

SOLD! The only catch is Randy, you have to pick it up at the boil…...


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I'll be Randy's stand in in case he doesn't show up.

Randy, I'll need both your driver's license and passport to prove to Jeff that I'm authorized. Oh, and you can pick it up in AZ. No need to travel all the way to eddie's place.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
No passport….
That & I've been to AZ twice…. I never saw you!!!

Jeff,
1st, 2nd… or 25th annual boil (or pig roast)???


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Cab unit looks great. Are you raising those panels with the tablesaw?

The rest of you misfits, carry on…......


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I must've been gone.
In the absence of a passport, a credit card with your name on it will do fine.

Yeah, Jeff said a CC will work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok, I'll use Jeff's or Marty's CC….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, the doors in the picture are just plain old MDF with a round over. The oak doors that I'll be making next week I will be raising with a panel raising bit. It'll be my second go round. The first went fairly well, but these doors will be bigger.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Just curious. I'm too cheap to buy a raised panel set of bits and my router is too puny. Doing them on the tablesaw (VonHagen's blog) has worked really well for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought a Freud rail and stile set a few years ago that's really nice. It's adjustable for the groove size. For a while I just made flat panels. Then last summer I bought a 3 1/4 horse triton router so I could get a raised panel cutter. I bought the panel cutter on eBay for I think $30. It's a Freud also. Just now learning to make the panels.


----------



## superdav721

I think im coming to Eddies.
We will see how the wife is doing.
If I do it will be on my bike with a hammock.
And skeeter dope.


----------



## StumpyNubs

All this Incra talk made me think I should get on the ball. I have the whole Incra setup with the router joinery package, but I can't use it because it doesn't fit the Sawstop. So I got ahold of them and got myself a new longer fence. I didn't have to replace the rails or positioner, just the fence bar and the long flat part that the positioner attaches to between the rails. Still cost near a hundred bucks with shipping, which is irritating. But as much as I love the Sawstop industrial fence, I sure miss my Incra.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Dave, we're about to film an episode of The Old-Timey Workshop!


----------



## superdav721

My incra


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy u know those are my favorites!


----------



## superdav721

Now I wont be able to sleep all night. The anticipation will be killing me.


----------



## GaryC

Where the heck is Eddie. He's usually on here by now. Guess William's power is still out


----------



## superdav721

Eddie PM me your address and instructions please


----------



## DonBroussard

Is anybody that's going to Eddie's boil/gumbo/brisket/etc. interested in doing a little tool swapping? I think I'll bring a few vintage hand tools in case somebody's interested in trading.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I was going Don, I'd bring something, but I'm not and I don't have many vintage tools. I have a lot of outdated tools from my dad, but they're too new to be vintage and too old to use. Lots of saw blades, dado sets, craftsman shaper set that scares me to use it, etc.


----------



## lightcs1776

I absolutely love vintage tools. Unfortunately I not only am not able to go to the boil (and yes, I am trying to keep from getting jealous and hope y'all have a great time), but I don't have anything that I would truly consider vintage, as in an early 1900 plane or 1920's hand saw. Love seeing pictures though …. hint, hint, Don.


----------



## DIYaholic

My day is coming to a close….

It's only supposed to rain in the morning….
With a chance of showers during the day….
Hope I can stay dry!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Randy. I'm going to be heading toward snoozeville myself soon.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary im here over a 100 post tring to get caught up sorry i looked at the list and forgot you and Gena some how very sorry must of been the rum 

Heath i was just picking on those post i for got you being new every one knows in full of it here so dont pay much mind to my rambling and great shout out and that was a great project you sent in going to use it with my grand kids thanxs for sharing it


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave be happy to see ya here ,and we,ll figure some thing out for the hammock or room here and room here too
will PM the address with directions and phone #

Heath did you get the address yet from gene ill PM my phone # too to ya look foward to meet you and dont laugh at the way i look it took me a long time to get this way


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Nyt Randy! Here's to you working and not in the rain for once. I'm going to bed too. Gotta work tomorrow, but only one day. Vacation on Friday, so I can spend a little time with my boys before going to training all weekend. Tomorrow it's active shooter training all morning. Have to go into a building shielded by 4 police officers to evacuate victims. Apparently I get to be a victim first, then do the rescue later.


----------



## JL7

Good idea Don…..will have to dig around and see what I can find…...

I'm confused…..is Dave hitchhiking to the boil with his Incra?

Eddie, you never did answer me about bringing that hotdish…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hidy-ho from NO. Good day today- lots of walking. Off to stroll through the jazz festival tomorrow. Weather cooled down with a bit of rain which suits me just fine.


----------



## JL7

Hey 74…....sounds like a great time…..the jazz fest! Enjoy….......


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, contact David. He needs to talk to you
Jeff, I just watched all of your blogs. cool. Think I'll come spend a few days with you and let you school me lol


----------



## JL7

Gary, looking forward to the visit…..you should come in January to get the full effect…. And I say, it must be a slow night in Texas if you dredged thru all that….......!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff you can bring the hot dish but remember it will small kids there 
just picking been a lot of post scan thur most but what hot dish 
think Dave is riding his bike over


----------



## JL7

LOL! Eddie…..so no hotdish then…...and I was going to ride the bike, but Gary keeps making demands to haul more stuff…....thanks Gary….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 sound like yall are having fun 
still not sure about getting there yet my daughter is expecting to have he baby any time was suppose to yesterday but anytime so looks like cant get away .she say i cant go to NO till she s has it


----------



## Momcanfixit

Perfectly understandable Grandpa. Or are you Pepere??


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

they just all me paw paw


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill they look great thats the ones going in the Bar ,have to take some pics with a cold one when it set up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

after seeing some of the shops in person ,i really am going to get it together every bodys has great shops than mine expect David and that was because it didnt have a roof on it then but think he got it on now so cant say that either  so i was thinking while every bodys here we'll remodel it , im just picking where it that bottle of glue i think the cap came off again


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, ain't no way. I don't like white stuff that falls from the sky. Why don't you just put a side car on that bike? That way you would have the room to carry all my stuff….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

crawfish table is getting near complete should have it by the week end , will get into the 80s and 90s Saturday and Sunday can lay some poly on it


















even got a little shop time folding rocker chair is coming together got to shape the arm rest










folded up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit wish you could make it but know how it was when i was working ,want be long and no more punching the clock for ya ,i think its up in north Arkansas around the hillbilly country not many folk in that area


----------



## CFrye

Heath, congrats on the shout out! Nice little project. I read your blog about the red heart box you made your daughter…Yes sir, that's what it's all about.
Bill, cabinets are looking good.
Randy? Ex-gymnast? I hope Cap'n Eddie recovers quickly. I have been watching his videos and learning a lot. 
Question for the turners…Andy has some dead mimosa he's saving some chunks for turning. Any tips on turning mimosa? Jim(hubby) just finished a spalted oak (firewood) bowl. I'm getting fired up to turn a bowl! 
74, glad you got some relief from the heat and are having a good time!
Bill, in the training scenario, being the victim can be fun! Be safe.
Don, tool hoarder that I am, I don't think I'll have anything to trade. Would still like to see whatcha bring! Might bring some wood for trading.
Eddie, the table is looking good. And so is the rocker. Is there going to be a finished example for testing at the boil? How is West Monroe for rust hunting?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Candy 
there is the down town west monroe part they call antique ally its a lot of shops there

and i think the Bonnie and Clyde trade days is going on that week end its a big flea maket like thing they do every month during the spring and summer it been going on for several years lots of venders selling stuff think William and his family are going Saturday when yall get here well pull it up on the net ,its 30 miles r so a little past Ruston La

we'er going to break that table in with some crawfish

tell Jim ill swap some honey for some apple butter


----------



## CFrye

Sounds good Eddie! We've been discussing dates and routes. Jim will fix you up. Has your daughter had her baby yet?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not yet Candy she goes back Tuesday and they may try inducing it or something she said , but shes really ready think she just wants to see him


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nubbers


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Coffee cup is full, so things are good.

Candy, I don't know squat about turning anything, other than what other folks here have told me. However, I do know Sherry has had a lot of fun turning a couple bowls, regardless how they turn out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning! Gonna walk and get coffee as soon as I stop typing…........got it.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'ta, ya…...Afterwork nap is on the schedule in a bit.

One Mountain Dew about gone, getting #2 ready to go….

QC found a "scratch" on two of my parts last night at work. Spent almost an hour trying to fix a non-critical "scratch". I think by the end of today, though, that "scratch" will somehow vanish. Like it never happened…

Maintainence guy was working on a few bolts in the mold, never thought to shut the coolant lines off. One good turn of the ratchet ( Mine, as he had to borrow MY tools) and the two of us got a antifreeze bath! 70psi bath. And, it wasn't even Saturday Night.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Bonnie and Clyde trade days. 
Do a google search for the website with the same name to find out more. 
According to their website, yes, it is going to be taking place Friday, Saturday and Sunday the weekend of the boil.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee…need coffee


----------



## ssnvet

Eddie… the rocking chair is looking great. What are you going to finish it with?

Bandit… sounds like your maintenance buddy needs to be re-trained how to "tag out all energy sources". But then again, if your guys are like our guys, they give lip service to lock-out tag-out and do whatever the heck they feel like doing. Back in my Navy days, that little incident would have landed your bud in front of a pretty green table cloth and resulted in disqualification at the least and busted in rank with lost pay at the most.

I'm working on a design mod to my CNC mill that will increase the Y axis travel from 6" to ~ 8", and will fix a nagging issue with excessive back lash at the same time. Fortunately, I already have most all of the parts to complete the job. I just have to decide how much work I want to do.

We're back up to full strength today, as my turkey hunting draftsman is back… with no Turkey to show for his efforts. We're firing up a loaner demo unit of a new hot melt glue "spray" system and testing some new glues today. I've finally convinced the boss that the absolute cheapest glue you can find is not suitable for every application. But hey, it only took three customer complaints and dozens of man hours to pick up, repair and re-deliver some foam assemblies that fell apart.

Thinking about another cup off coffee b4 heading out to the shop to play with the "glue guns"

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "stick em up"


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers!

Bandit-I used the "Bandit Rule of Hand Planes" this past Saturday. "Pick up any plane you can get for $5" or words to that effect. I got a cordovan Stanley 220 with original iron for $5.

Sandra-Enjoy the Jazz Fest! Always a great lineup of performers, but you might have to wait a bit if you need to use the "facilities". They are notorious for not having enough port-a-potties there. And Lord, I hope you don't get rain because the grounds get really muddy, really fast.

Eddie-The table is looking good. Rocker looks spectacular! My offer to come early to help you set up for the "Eddie Festival" still stands.

Candy- I can't carry too much wood in a Ford Focus, except for drop-offs, maybe. I'll bring a few interesting items. I might not trade them, but we can talk about them.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Greg the Cajun Box Sculptor has a booth at JazzFest I think so try to find him so you can see those cool boxes up close and personal.

Carol's having no luck getting out of jury duty


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Our pups chewed up several lengths of semi rigid sprinkler lines. I spent a good part of yesterday replacing them. Of course, they were there to help. Methinks we should bury them….the lines, not the pups.

Got a VA appointment today. That's a 120 mile round trip. Wife will have some things for me to get from WalMart, too. Today may be a waste.

I'm getting everything gathered to make the trip to the boil. Motels-check, Mesquite log-check, 'Kick Ass' (brand name) hot sauce-check, Scotch-check, Deet-check, suit and tie-NOPE! But, maybe a bib.

I have a Stanley #8 I'll trade. Un-restored but in real good shape. I'll take whatever is offered! I can't see me ever using it. Unless I need a flat place to land an airplane.

Don, I'll be in a Focus, too. Kinda limits the things we can bring, doesn't it? Worse, it limits the stuff I can bring home!

eddie, That's a really nice rocker. Where did you say you got the plans? I can't find the post where you mentioned it.

Looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## gfadvm

Haven't posted a project for a long time so here is the latest.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for posting the project Andy. Those of us who can't go to the boil must keep working.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Never mind my question on your project page. I guess I should read everything. 
You sure made that unsellable hickory perform well. Customers have no imagination, huh?


----------



## Heath

Man, this thread moves too fast for me to keep up with it!

Eddie and Gene, I got both the address and the phone number. Pending weather conditions, I plan on riding my bike up Saturday morning. What would be a good time to get there?


----------



## ssnvet

Heath… it will help you master the art of skimming :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

I've got to make shop cabinets in the near future and have decided to use plywood and box joints. Those who have made Stumpy's box joint jig, do you like the old or new version better? Thanks.


----------



## Heath

For the boil, I assume that since you're right down the road from the Duck Dynasty guys that they'll be making a personal appearance too, right? Maybe do a workshop on duck calls and beard growing?


----------



## mojapitt

If uncle Si is going to be there, count me in.

Question for lathe turners. I see often that they turn green wood instead of waiting for it to dry. Why?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here are the Roses I make and sent 2 to Andy and 2 to William for Rex's Wife










These are the first 2 dozen I have sold

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

That is just wonderful. That hickory is just awesome and a fine display of how you cut it too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Amazing, Arlin. That's some great talent there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Arlin, those are beautiful.


----------



## ArlinEastman

It had taken me over a month to learn and I am still refining my skills. 

I have to add; for me they are very laber intensive but once learned it is easier to do. Takes about 3 days to make a few dozen. I sold the 2 dozen for $60 delivery included and I was told that was not enough. I guess I am not good with money things.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

122 posts… I ain't readin' 'em. But I sure do like usin' ' b'cause it makes me sound folksy.

I fixed the door (door casing, actually), came home and took a nap, then put in a 20 hour shift. I got both apartments painted. I am beginning to see tunnel vision, can barely hold my eyes open.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Go to sleep Ted. Goodnight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, showed my wife and she says "that's wood? Wow! How'd he do that?"


----------



## Doe

Bandit, I sure hate getting scratches on my parts.

Sorry, I'm a bit giddy, I was at work extra early today and was able to leave early. I'm off for three days, woo hoo! Actually, tomorrow I'm taking my SIL for his driving test.

Sandra, have you had the chicory coffee?

Gene, dogs will play with anything that's not really a dog toy. I had a Border Collie who chewed on rose bushes and she would go nuts with plastic bags as well; they were a bear to clean up after she was done. For the boys we bought a toy that was made out of indestructible fire hose. No interest. They were keen on the rubber milkers, the hoses used for milking cows. They were ok for a while, until the milk flavor was gone I guess.

Andy, speaking of dogs, how's Betty Lou?

Monte, really green wood is incredibly easy to turn. You get streams rather than shavings. Kinda reminds me of when the boys went out for a pee after being locked up all day. If you make a bowl it'll warp as it dries which can be nice, or it can crack. There are stabilizers that will displace the water but they're pretty expensive. Microwaving is an option I haven't tried yet. After turning green wood, you have to mop up and clean and wax the lathe to prevent rust. I've bought bowl blanks that were rough turned green and dried over a long time. You pay a lot extra for that.

Arlin, the roses are beautiful! and extremely under priced. My guess is $10 for one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Nice table….

Arlen,
Fantastic job on those awesome roses!!!
Was that $60.00 pre dozen or for two dozen???
Either way, DOUBLE your price!!!

Monte,
From what I know, green wood turns easier and doesn't dull the tools as quickly. I believe that you can "rough out" a bowl, allow it to dry for a month or so, then do the final turning and finishing. That way, you don't need to wait as long for a thick bowl blank to dry. Please don't quote me on any of this, I could be way wrong!!! ;^)

Ted,
I thought you were coming over to my place, after your painting shift, to paint my place???

I thought about riding my bike to the boil….
But I don't think I could pedal that far!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Arlin, Those roses are just gorgeous! I have to agree that you should raise the price as I've never even seen anything like those.

Doe, Betty Lou had to have 2 lower molars extracted (congenital deformity?). Big holes in her jaw, sutures in her gums, and she never missed a meal. She's a lot tougher than I thought! We're still in love.


----------



## GaryC

No shop time today. Had to go to town. Had to get tires, oil for the trimmer, hose for shop vac, then go to my brothers to load aol. I hate aol. 
Hope I get left alone tomorrow so I can get to the shop. Still lots of stuff to take care of out there. 
Visited the other site last night. Seems like lots of the haters are already there…..


----------



## GaryC

I was in the Texas Rose last night, at the bar waiting for a beer, when a butt-ugly, big old heifer came up behind me, and slapped me on the ass.

She said, "Hey sexy, how about giving me your number."

I looked at her said, "Have you got a pen."

She said, "I sure do." 
I said, " Well, you better get back into it before the farmer notices you're missing."

My dental surgery is on Monday.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful roses, Arlin.

Doe, these pups will chew anything but metal….and I'm not too sure about that. They chewed a nice hole in our deck!

At the VA I had to see the facilities manager to get a new ID card. When I went back to her room I carried a Wood magazine. She asked if i liked those kind of mags. I replied in the affirmative and she said, well someone dropped off several and she offered them to me. Said, no one reads them in the lobby. 
So now I have 76 more magazines, Woodworker's Journal. Popular Woodworking and Wood. Some dating to 1990.
I guess the guy that donated them didn't think of himself as an elitist or autocrat. No FWW in the bunch.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gary

Glad you still have your Life with that joke. lol

It was $60 per dozen and it cost 12 to mail them so I get $48.

Andy.

I just hope your wife loves them too.


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin… "Real" roses cost $60/dozen at the florist and are gone in a week.

Chris…. I don't think anybody has made Stumpy's new box joint jig yet, as I don't think he has published the plans yet. I'm thinking about making the new one when he makes them available.


----------



## JL7

Arlin….those roses are incredible…...WOW…....I have no idea how you made them or got those colors so vibrant, but agree you need to charge more…...really nice….

And Eddie….the table is way to cool…....really too nice for this crowd…..  Will you still have the rocker there in 2 weeks?? Looks great.

Gary…..you should just stay home and read blogs…....much safer…..

Congrats Andy on the top 3…...glad to see you in the shop again…......


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quite a day. I had NO idea. It was a jazz and 'cultural' festival.
There was a guy demoing black smithing


----------



## Momcanfixit

And even better


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Ya should have brought Dave along for the show!!!

Looks like you found some enjoyment….


----------



## Momcanfixit

So pictures won't be up until we're home, but I got to use a draw knife on a shave horse. The guy was demoing cutting cypress shingles. I waited until all the bratty kids were gone . And went back. I got to split off a piece of the cypress- a sink log I think he called it, and then shaved it down on the horse. I don't know who had more fun, me or the guy when he realized that I knew what a shave horse was… Okay , it was me. I had an ear to ear grin. The cypress was very wet and I had a great chat with the guy. He's been using handtools for decades and still says he's rotten at sharpening!

Andy, I kind of hope the box maker wasn't there because that would mean I missed him. It was warm so I didn't get to all of the booths.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I don't want to wait, for pictures….
You will have to cut your trip short!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and there was music too.

I've always wanted to see some live Southern gospel singing and since the gospel tent was cool and had seating I got to do just that.

Don- there were plenty of porta potties but by 4pm they were nasty….

I had alligator pie and fried green tomatoes, hubby had a soft shell crab po boy.
Wow, the eating here is good. I can hear my arteries complaining but it was soooome good, cher


----------



## Momcanfixit

Arlin- nice roses, but ditto on the price comments. Vendors at the jazz Festival were selling glass roses for $10. 00 each. And there were woodworkers selling small wooden 'spread knives' for $10.

Roux spoons were $14-20.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AOL? Who uses AOL? I didn't know it even existed anymore.

Nice pics 74. Looks like my kind of show. They have stuff like that at silver dollar city and I can stand and watch for hours, but Cindy is not happy with that. Sinker cypress that had been submerged for who knows how long I assume.

Did somebody say something about Jeff and videos?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the comments on your roses are very understated. Stunningly beautiful. Worth far more than you charge. Please post them on projects page. Everyone deserves to see their beauty.

Sandra, hope you have a great time down there. Party for those of us who can't.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. We had a great day, but at 730pm the party is already over . I'm down for the count but still smiling.

Bill, I could have stayed there all day… I have these major life moments when I'm around ww when I know I need to make it a bigger part of my life somehow. Hmmm maybe I can give up cooking and laundry? Maybe not. All in due time.


----------



## bandit571

Afterwork naps, yes, I said NAPS, are done. Supper was at a local China Grill Buffet/Mongolian Grill.

BURP!!! Now I'm hungry, again.

May have to turn in early tonight, The Game Is A-Foot in the morning! Rust Hunts in the yard Sale Season has started! Even a couple entire towns have them tomorrow and Saturday. Map is filled in, my allowance in the pocket. Even have some gas in the van, too!

There is a small burg nearby, called Pickerelltown. It's single four-way stop intersection HAD a veterans monument in it's center. Think of it as a "flashing red light for the four way stop" sort of thing. Well, for the second time in the past ten years, some drunk driver tried to go STRAIGHT through the stop sign.

Destroyed the car he was in, disabled the car he hit, and leveled the stone monument to the ground. His happy ass is in the local county lock-up, after the hospital got done with him….

Town is trying to come up with a plan to still have the monument in town, and NOT be a target for drunk drivers…


----------



## DonBroussard

Charlee/Baby B Update-She's at 32 weeks gestational age now and 3 weeks old tomorrow at 8:05PM. She's up to 2 lb, 4 oz, already a half pound (about 227 grams for our metric LJs) over her birth weight. No IVs; only nutrition via small tube directly to her stomach through her mouth. She seems to be getting aggravated with that tube, so they'll probably switch it to a nasogastric tube soon. The NICU staff will start her on bottle feeding in the next week or so to stimulate her sucking instinct. Keep those prayers coming-the family certainly acknowledges and appreciates the prayers.

Arlin-Those flowers are gorgeous! Agree with others about the pricing. $8-$10 per flower sounds about right. You really MUST tell us how you got those vivid colors.

Sandra-Glad you are having a good time at the Jazz Festival. Most festivals around here (and there are a BUNCH, especially in the fall) have a craft fair and demonstrations of old time techniques, along with music and food (of course).

Andy-Cool mod to the table. Congrats on the Top 3 badge-well deserved!

Bandit-I got this for you. You might need it while negotiating the big deals tomorrow during the rust hunting.










I took the picture during one of the breaks at the conference I was attending in Hot Springs, AR. The caterer asked me "What, you've never seen a Mountain Dew before?"


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey!!!
What happened to MY Mountain Dew???


----------



## lightcs1776

Great pictures, Sandra. Looks like a blast. Did you refer the guy with the shave horse to Dave's video? Nice to see a different side of NO. I always think of the reports of the French Quarters, which is not exactly family friendly.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wonderful news about the little one, Don.


----------



## superdav721

Don great news.
~

Oh Sandra I wished I was there.
I did enjoy that!
More than you will ever know.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
That is a great update!
However, I don't think the little itty bitty one should be having Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## bandit571

And to think, I work in a factory that makes all those bottles, by the millions…

There has even been a Baha Splash Mountain Dew label going by my lines. Seen at Taco Bell. Too bad we don't FILL the bottles, too. Barely get a discount from pepsi when we buy the stuff at work. 20oz are $1.25 in the machines. Wish I had just one "unit" filled with Dews, 20 oz unit holds almost 1500 bottles>>>> )) Might last a month, with me.

Hand plane coming from Pocahontas, AR made to Memphis last night, hoping it rolls into Columbus, OH tonight. Then to the mail box tomorrow. Hoping, anyway….

Sending a handplane to Borger , TX this week. MIGHT get there tomorrow as well. Still bidding on another plane…..


----------



## bandit571

Thinking that IF I ever get a rusty-crusty old plane in the shop ( might this weekend) I MIGHT do a how-to blog on the rehab. IF it is worth the effort to rehab it up.

That little block plane wasn't much of a challenge, need a real NASTY one to do…..


----------



## lightcs1776

That's pretty cool, Bandit. I'd like to see a mold injection machine one of these days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, more good news. Both of my boys were in the NICU and the nurses always said the girls were better eaters than the boys. She'll probably take to it quickly.

I like Mountain Dew, but I like ski better.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking that IF I ever get a rusty-crusty old plane in the shop ( might this weekend) I MIGHT do a how-to blog on the rehab. IF it is worth the effort to rehab it up.

That little block plane wasn't much of a challenge, need a real NASTY one to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

There is a factory just across the highway from my firehouse that does injection molding. They make tail lights and other car parts.


----------



## bandit571

IF Pepsi bottles it, we will make a bottle for it. Schweppes, even. A few years ago, we were even making 3 litre bottles…..

Chris: The machines for the lines I run are by Husky, of Canada. The blowmolders that turn our parts into bottles are Sidels, made in France.

Fabrique au Canada, Fabrique au France. Molds come from Ryka. Same machines as I use can even be seen in Verbania Italy plant. Or, Romania, or Brazil….. We be all over the world…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I use AOL and didn't realize there were other options.

Don, Good news on the Charlee front!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I work IT for a living. I think actually producing something would be a great way to make a living. I'm grateful for my job though.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see:

Worked in a Cast Iron foundry, making small boat anchors, small visee, blanks for Browning Gear, 48" long Ridgid Pipe wrenches

Worked in a plant that made rubber hoses, for over 22 years.

Worked in three different Powder Coat plants

Worked ON the Transmission Assembly Line #2 at Honda Transmission Manufacturing

Work at a wharehouse for Honda plants parts. Boxes would come from the auto plant, we'd refill with all the parts to make a door a door. And onother area would supply all the needed parts for the dashboards.

Worked as an Inspector for those parts.

Worked in a Salad Factory. Mixed in the cooked potatoe cubes with me BARE arm and hand, wasn't supposed to use a paddle to stir them in, might mash them that way. Still have trouble eating "Spud Salad"

Worked as a Bagger at a IGA store while in high school.

Spent a couple months teaching Southern Farm Boys to kill their Northern Kin, back in 71-72, but that's another story….


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, now I may not eat anything but home made potato salad. As for Vietnam, regardless of whether it was the right place for us or not, thank you. You did what this country asked of you. I am indebted to all those who went ahead of me, so thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I used to use aol years ago when the internet was new, but haven't heard of it in years. Used to use the free one month cd's. Thought they went out of business.


----------



## lightcs1776

AOL? Isn't that moldy from lack of use by now???


----------



## Gene01

Another acronym from the past…AOL. That's the "You've Got Mail" company, right?

Great report on the wee little lady baby B, Don. Hope mom and dad are celebrating, too.

*BANDIT!* Do that blog. I've got iron waiting on you.

*74* I'm so jealous. All that good food and Jazz, too. Not to mention the wooden wares. 
BTW, How does a Roux spoon differ from any other long handled wooden spoon?

Chris, I absolutely love my wife's tater salad. The mustardy kind with hard boiled eggs chopped up in it with a bit of celery and celery salt. Other stuff too, but I don't know what it all is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris- The French Quarter is nowhere I'd bring my kids, but it's certainly good for people watching.

Bandit- my feet hurt just reading that list….


----------



## GaryC

I wish it was discontinued but, lots of folks on dial-up still use it. My brother for one. AOL that is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene- it has an angle to it and the bowl of the spoon is very shallow. I presume it's for scraping the pan while the roux browns. There were even lefty ones with the angle going the other way. I don't know if people use them, but there were many for sale


----------



## mojapitt

I played in a dance band for 23 years on weekends. I have worked at the hospital for 34 years. Worked on the farm till I was 18. I have been a referee in over 1000 basketball games and over 1000 soccer games (high school level). Having more fun making sawdust the last few years than all of the rest combined.


----------



## gfadvm

AOL is what I have and I honestly can't complain about it (but then I don't know any different). We're not on dial up. Have that wireless thing through the cable company. Y'all need to educate me as to what's bad about AOL???


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000VLQCA/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?qid=1262562633&ref_=sr_1_9&s=home-garden&sr=8-9

Gene- sort of like that


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, so it's still a dial up ISP. I was using dial up a few years ago because that's all that was available to me. I finally cancelled it because it was so slow that it was unusable. Like 28k slow. Went with no internet for a year and then finally got wifi from a few towers.

Mine is a pretty short story.

Worked at the public pool from 13-18 cutting grass and picking up trash.
Did a little volleyball reffing after high school.
Worked for a moving company when I was 19. Graebel.
Worked in the boundary waters in Minnesota 2 summers.
Started at fire dept. 18 years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, doesn't the angle go the other way if you turn it around?

Andy, do you use aol as a web browser? Do you have your email thru aol too? There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I made a few of those roux stirrers and posted them as a project a while back. Made of cedar. Mine were two dimensional-no scoop. The angle is for exactly what you described-to scrape the bottom and sides during the roux browning phase. You have to stir constantly over a low fire so it won't burn. If it burns, you have to throw it out and start with new oil and flour.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84760


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool Don- those are what I saw at one vendor's - Bill, the angle would change if you turn it but if you have a bowl to it I suppose that might make a difference. Either that or the 'lefty' ones were a joke which is possible..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, *74*. Phyllis has a couple of those. One's wood and the other is plastic. She doesn't know roux from Adam, though. She does make a mean chicken fat gravy, though. And her biscuits and gravy are to die for. Must be the wooden spoon she stirs with.

HS (baled hay and stacked it, plowed and disked, sowed beans, corn and wheat, reaped or picked same, hauled chicken manure, castrated and fed hogs, slaughtered same, Fed cattle, milked 30 head most evenings)
USAF 6 years
Oilfield roughneck a couple years
Insurance adjuster 7 years
College can't remember…it's all a haze
Speech pathologist 24 years
RETIRED!!! Time undetermined


----------



## lightcs1776

Love hearing about different jobs y'all had. I've euro warehouse, fast food, and such, before getting into IT. Of course, with the military I was Infantry and still am Signal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, I did go to college. I have a bachelors degree in business and an associates degree in fire science.

Gene, my wife has a masters degree in speech pathology and a masters in audiology. She never worked in speech. Went straight into audiology from there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I'm all for college, although I don't think it is the end all. I do, however, think it is important enough that I will be graduating with my bachelor's degree by the end of 2015.

Matt, I just had an epiphany. You could make two of Stumpy's jigs and send me one. Yeah, that would work … ha ha ha


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks for the kind comments

All the money I make from selling the Roses will be saved so I can rent a place to teach woodturning and Handtools to Vets/Active Duty/ Law Enforcement/Firefighters/ EMT and all their families I also include people who have PTSD in the normal civilian public.

Lots of people to help and encourage. 

If anyone hears of a place to rent with 1500 to 2500sf and wood storage availably outside please let me know. I want to get a Woodmizer and cut my own logs for wood and my own turning stock also. Also if you find someone with a CHEAP Woodmizer would help now so I get used to using it and saving money now with the wood I have.

Thanks so very much everyone. In the future if anyone has any jigs, fixtures, dovetail sleds, box joint jigs or anything else to help me and the guy and gals work easier and safer would help.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

Me… high school dropout… young delinquent… not so young delinquent… discovered tools and home improvement. It makes for a short resume.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wood poon was delivered today….

Think I'll flip through the pages, before I retire for the night….
to inspire my dreams.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a wood poon?

Nyyyt!


----------



## superdav721

wood porn ?


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, don't listen to Randy. Stay and take LOTS more pictures! 
Dave has a shaving horse video?
Arlin, way underpriced on those beautiful roses. At LEAST $10 each!! 
Ted, glad you still got it.
Gary, stay out of bars or keep your mouth shut. :-b
Gene, great score on the magazines! I wish the local VA clinic or ANY doctor's waiting room had stuff like that. 
Bandit, Welcome home, brother. Hubby was there in '69.
Don, great to hear the Charlee update! We were on vacation one time, in Kentucky I think. We were driving out in the country side and saw some cattle loose. There were a few men, on foot, trying to herd them down the road to a waiting open gate. We stopped and Jim got out to help. I was in the car taking pictures. One of the men had noticed our Oklahoma car tags and said something like: Don't you have cows in Oklahoma?!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Candy


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Did I miss you asking about turning?


----------



## CFrye

Trying to talk hubby into joining LJs. While I'm yakking and gawking here he is quietly building all kinds of stuff. Wednesday he finished turning a bowl out of a hunk of firewood. Spalted oak.


----------



## mojapitt

Old oak is one of my favorites. Gains so much character.

A lathe is probably in my near future.


----------



## CFrye

It is fun, Monte. Also kinda scary. I know I am oblivious to so much at this early learning phase. I'll probably be even more scared later when I learn what I should/should not have been doing!


----------



## CFrye

I'm watching a video on bandsaw boxes right now. Made by LJ Dave Rutan. It features pictures of boxes made by other lJ's including Gene and Andy!


----------



## Doe

Gary, that was hysterical-LOL with all the other letters

Gene, I forgot that our Jess was a pop can cruncher. One of her favorite games was kick the can. Gerry is still sorry about the frozen one that was still full, but I don't think she minded. She'd also fetch keys. Nice score on the mags. I just got my first copy of WJ, I read somewhere that some of the readers of FWW are complaining that it's gearing more for people who are not quite so skilled.

Sandra, I'm glad you're enjoying yourself and hope you're feeling good. Alligator pie - alligator pie - if I don't get some - I will surely die - take away the green grass - take away the sky - but don't take away my - alligator pie. Sorry, I couldn't resist. When we were in NO, I don't think we ate anything the last day because we were so stuffed. I got a gold star for finishing my meal at K-Paul's which I wasn't going to do because I was full (I was irritated at the server for insisting). I love the French Quarter but you wouldn't catch me there around Mardi Gras. If you get really tired, a streetcar trip through the garden district (I think that's what it's called) is nice. Lovely houses.

Don, great news!

Bandit, I love watching things being made. I used to work for a record company that had a plant for pressing records and would always stop to watch the machines for a few minutes every day when I delivered reports.

Don, I already had the roux stirrers as a favorite. I think I'll make one this weekend. I like making roux although I'm generally not a patient person, I like watching the colour change.

Morning Candy and Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I am so glad that today is Friday. Supposed to be beautiful this weekend.


----------



## Doe

Enjoy your weekend, don't work too hard. I expect to be in the shop so I'm not too fussed about the weather. I think I'll have the door open for some fresh air whatever it's like outside.


----------



## mojapitt

My driveway is now an extension of my shop when the weather is nice. So nice weather is great to me.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## CFrye

Good morning Doe and Dave! 
Cool horse, Dave!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all nubers ,misfits and wood working addicts 
over 200 post got to get up to speed here its a job keeping up


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. It's a long weekend in uniform, so no shop time for me.

Candy, tell your husband that I am personally requesting he get on LJ's. Just this thread though as some of the others would have him running away. Took a lot to get Sherry on, but she doesn't get on often. Also, let him know the bowl came out great.

Dave, that was an excellent video, even the second time around. It's on my list of future build items.

Monte, I bet you would really enjoy turning. I've only turned one pen and a very small bowl, but it is relaxing. Sherry, my wife, has really gotten into it.

Sandra, great pics.

Good morning everyone. Time to get busy before the LTC asks me what I'm doing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I am terribly behind on everything. 
Internet finally came back on sometimes late last night after I went to bed. 
I am finally getting full cell service. 
I've been able to read posts, but just got to see the photos of Jeff's table saw mods this morning.

If I have missed anything important on the last several hundred posts, could someone let me know?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you have your house and family after the last round of storms. Seems to me your right on time.

As far anything you missed, check out Carlin's wooden roses. Also, I don't know if you have "met" Heath, who has recently stopped in at Stumpy's.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William glad yall made it thur the storms safe and sound , did you get any water in the shop . got a peach tree that was not doing anything but in the way so i cut it down and was in academy looking for some of those toasters and they were out but they did have peach tree chips 15 bucks a bag and a guy was getting some for a smoker he said its not bad ,so i got wood for smoker now fresh peach had done burnt most of it but still a lot of the bottom left thinking it enough to smoke with


----------



## mojapitt

Relatively, all of the world's problems have been solved in the last 700 posts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy tell him to jump on in here it like a school here so much knowledge being shared here. lots of master of this craft here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that was funny .


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, those folks over at the pipe swap would probably like to have some peach wood for making a pipe! Chris I'll pass along your compliments. Thanks. Glad things are coming together, William. 
I did get Jim to start reading on the thread, a little, so as to get to know folks before the boil. Baby steps! 
I get to work another night shift tonight so I'm off to bed. 
G'nite nite!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my computer is very old about 8 years r so running XP been acting strange lately thinking it may be heading for a crash so if it dose got to get a new one soon anyways if i disappear it because of that .


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Welcome Heath.

Monty, if the workd's problems were solved I think I'll run the other way. 
Everytime someone thinks they have the workd's problems figured out, it usually end in a SNAFU.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy wish i would have been thinking when i cut it would have save some if any is left left the boil ill send them some , i do have three Japanese maples in my front yard and one had died and going to get lumber from it as soon as i learn a little on re sawing


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
that's all


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My e mail is AOL and I think Internet Explorer is my browser (not really sure what a browser is).


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, the browser just lets you view stuff that people put on the Internet, which is really just a bunch of computers that you can access remotely, such as from your house.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Gary, and all.

Doe, If Annie or Oakley "fetched" our keys we'd be lucky to find them again. I have a hard enough time keeping track of them without their help.
When the lady at the VA offered the WW mags, I said that they really should be out front in the lobby. She insisted that no one reads the ones she put out. I really don't know which of the old male vets read Mademoiselle or Highlights that are out there. Although Highlights does have some challenging puzzles.

William, Glad you're powered up again. Hope the shop isn't too flooded. Standing in water and using electric tools is a scary proposition. Then again, just using power tools is scary for me, sometimes. It's even scarier for those in the shop with me.

Great video, Dave. Great horse idea. Portable and easy to set up and put out of the way when you're done. 
Really cute helper you've got there.

Monte, Just wait til you're retired. Every night is Saturday night and every day is Sunday. But, it escapes me why Saturday night is/was so good. Ah well, "The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away. I do remember that Saturday was bath day.

*HEY JIM* (did he hear me, Candy?) Nice bowl from some nice old oak.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning folks. Will be offline today once checking out. Headed to St. madtinsville. Might get to see what the fuss is about these mini lobsters.

Take care


----------



## TedW

Good morning splinter junkies. I'm figuring out I'm not as young as I used to be. I know… simple math could have told me that. But I had to do a 20 hour shift to figure it out. My legs, arms and back are stiff and sore. And so, I'm taking the day off. I have to clean up my tools and do some other stuff around the home, anyway.

I'm contemplating what woodworking tools to get when my big pay check comes in. The options at this point are some carving chisels, a small lathe, a scroll saw, or a band saw. The carving chisels are a definite, but hopefully I can also get one of the power tools to go with it. Note that these are fairly quite tools, which I can use without disturbing the upstairs neighbor. Anyway, I have a couple of weeks to think about it, as that particular customer doesn't pay until the second week of the month.


----------



## lightcs1776

So many choices, Ted. Of course, you work a few more of those 20 hour days and you could get them all. Of course, you could also do what I would do … pay off the mortgage early. What can I say? I'm very budget minded.


----------



## superdav721

thanks for the kind words folks.


----------



## superdav721

Ted
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html
i have this. low noise.
make sue the centers touch and your good to go.
find a 20% off coupon.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-If you're headed to St. Martinville, you're getting closer and closer to my house. When are you and hubby heading there? I'd like to drop by and just say hello. PM me if you'd like to meet up somewhere.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-Roos?

My wife woke me up at 4 a.m. to report an "intruder" she heard….

A repeat visit from what I believe is a mouse nesting in the electrical channel of our stress skin panel (solid foam core) walls. The only thing in there to chew on is the electrical wiring :^o (I already had to repair chewed wiring in the shop ceiling last year… )

So I got to lay awake for two hours and think about the house burning down and what a royal pita it will be to rip off the corner trim and rout the little monsters out.

I HATE MEECES TO PIECES!!!

74… any chance you can cut orders to send Klondike Cat south of the border for a special assignment. I here he always gets his mouse


----------



## ssnvet

I think the thread gremlins ate my post…. I'll put it up again …. and apologize now if it doubles. Ya know, on all the other LJ threads, my stuff goes up instantaneously…. only have problems on Stumpy's

inevitable double post :^(


----------



## TedW

Chris, if I work many more of those 20 hour days, I will be physically unable to use the tools. ;-)

Thanks for the tip, Dave… but if the centers are touching I won't be able to fit any wood in it. Looks like a great deal though.

Matt, maybe you can put some rat poison in the electrical channel… give that mouse something else to chew on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Haven't seen that show in years, Matt. I'm going to show it to my kids tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I hate to say it, but I also notice that it's much slower on this thread. Is it possible that it has gotten "too big"?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
Ted's suggestion seems a good one if you can get anything in there. We had an infestation a few years ago. We live on 26 acres with far away neighbors so lots of the field type varmints seem to congregate here. 
We first used DeCon bait boxes. Helped a little. Then went to the commercial Warfrin bars…broke them up and scattered them about in likely mouse runs. Probably found 20 or so dead ones in a year. Then, the wife bought several of those plug in varmint repellers from ACE. Haven't seen on sign of a mouse in the house or the shop since they got plugged in, two years ago.
Rattlesnakes keep the outbuildings clear of rodents. Wouldn't advise it for the house, though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Interesting thought, Monte. I wouldn't think it would make a difference, but who knows. It seems this entire site is slower than any other I visit.


----------



## ssnvet

Maybe some of us (ahem) have become a wee bit too long winded :^o

I'm not IT or programing guy (unless you consider a B+ in Fortran 1 …. I had a big crush on the TA and wanted to impress her :^), but I'd guess it has something to do with the way the thread loads… and all the links, imbedded vids and pics are bogging it down.

Either that or the "haters" have sicked a hacker on us (how's that for a conspiracy theory :^o

Perhaps we should ask our fearless leader to start a Stumpy's army thread and let the chatter flow :^)

I'm not sure this thread has room for another 60,000 posts


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey! I'm not long winded …. not really …. sniff, sniff. I'm going with the haters theory. Yeah, that's it!


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt is done for the day. Not good, but not too hateful a day. Picked up a bundle of saw files for two quarters. needed them for the other two items I found









REAL BEUATIES ( so good, I can't even spell right) a Disston & Sons rip, and a Simonds & Sons crosscut. Looks like the mice were hungry for some "iron" in their diet.

Got some sandpaper on the way home, and found a box on the doorstep









Hmmm, this just might take awhile…....









Ya think?









Or, just part them out?


----------



## ssnvet

I talked to my electrician buddy and he said that mice chewed wires are definitely a fire hazard…. so I'm heading to the BORG tomorrow a.m. to get a couple arc fault breakers for the circuits that run through these walls.

$40 a pop :^(

But much better than a big POP! complete with the snap crackle and magic smoke!


----------



## Gene01

Marty has been accused of breaking this innerwebby thing. Do ya think he got local with his mayhem?
I'd accuse Ted, but he doesn't have time.
And, Andy and me wouldn't know how.
William's power's been out.
That about leaves you Chris. Fess up now.
Maybe Jeff?

Actually, LJs isn't slow for me….except in posting to any thread. Takes a while.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
Why not just get an arc fault main breaker?


----------



## TedW

I believe the slow page loading has to do with the server creating cached files every time the site is updated. In the case of this thread being slower than others, it might be the site is configured to make a separate file for each forum topic. Thus, this thread would have a HUGE file to regenerate with each new post. Ironically, the reason for cached files is to make the site load faster. I guess they didn't know the crowd they are dealing with!


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, Gene …. between Army National Guard, four kids, a wife, and my full time job, I secretly slowed down LJ. Actually, that would be pretty cool, since that would mean I was really talented while being really busy. Ha ha ha.

Guess it must have been Jeff …. grin.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, and anyone else, can you explain what makes those Dyston saws so good? I've tried to sharpen the box store Stanley cross cut I have, but it it's simply a lot of work to use the thing, even after it is sharpened.


----------



## JL7

I did it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Then it's solved. Of course, we knew it couldn't be Randy. He would have planned it, but wouldn't get around to it for a few more years.


----------



## ssnvet

Counting down….

I'll bet ya it's all about the steel Chris… High carbon steel can be hardened the best, so it takes a great edge. But it also discolors and rusts.

I think our modern desire to have everything look pretty has led manufacturers to alloy chromium into too many products (i.e. various grades of stainless steel) and stainless just can't take the same edge.

Appearance over function… now if that isn't the theme of our modern age, I don't know what is.


----------



## lightcs1776

Preaching to the choir, Matt. I'd rather have something that works well than looks good. In fact, that is exactly my hope with the wife … I may not look like much, but I know how to work hard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning and afternoon to all y'all. Delivered cabinets today. They were happy. Wanted me to take a look at some work with party buses that they want a bunch of work done on. Not sure I'm up to that custom stuff.

I think Ted might be onto something with the site caching this thread each time we post. A new thread for the haters to hate might solve some of that.

I agree with the main breaker arc fault, that way the whole circuit is protected. They are kind of expensive, but worth it. I looked at stress skin panels for my roof, but it was a little too much money.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….

I built a timber frame and the curtain wall concept is a very good match, as there are not thermal bridges (i.e. studs) in the walls. I chose the structural panels with OSB on both sides, as I've seen a couple with sheet rock inners that developed cracks. That and I didn't want to build a stud framed wall system around the timber frame.

If I was to do it again, I'd wrap the entire house in Bitchethane (ice and water shield) and make sure that every nook and cranny was sealed up tight as a drum, as I've had water seep in around the window flashing and rot the outer OSB…. which is a royal pita to repair.

I also have places where there's a slight gap between the brick veneer we put on the foundation in the front and the bottom of the stress skin panel. This is covered by the bottom trim board and it created a little mouse causeway, and a warm place to nest. But over the years, they've wiggled their way into places they shouldn't be.

If I did it all over again, I think I would have stick framed the house and spent the extra money on a nice HVAC system.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had mice get into spaces in between logs on the outside. I've also had a few small rotten spots on the logs where they face northwest. The rain blows in so much. I put a roof over my whole deck a few years ago which has now completely protected those logs. I need to do some more log maintenance this year. My roof is log purlins with 2×6 tongue and groove boards running vertically. On top of that I put vapor barrier, 2 layers of 2" polyisocyanurate foam panels that are fiber faced. On top of that layer 2×4's run from the ridge down to the fascia on 2' centers that are screwed thru the foam to the t&g with 6" screws. On top of those is 1/2" osb sheeting, tar paper and then metal roofing.


----------



## Gene01

That's quite a roof system, Bill. Your own design?
Did you ************************* the logs?
What do you use for an exterior coating on the logs?


----------



## DIYaholic

The workday is over….
The workWEEK is NOT!!!

Working tomorrow….
Combine that with last Sunday….
I've got an eight day workweek!!!!

Yet, I can't figure out why my body aches and I'm exhausted???


----------



## mojapitt

Be thankful Randy, think of all the welfare people that wish they could work 8 days a week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, it was an adaptation of the system employed by the log home company that built my shell. It was basically what he described but I had to adapt it for the fact that gutters are required here, but not in Minnesota. They just make their fascia perpendicular to the roof where I had to make it perpendicular to the ground. My logs are not chinked because they touch everywhere along their length. The upper log is scribed to the shape of the log below. All I had to do was run a bead of caulk on the outside. Inside the log joint is a strip of fiberglass insulation. I put Sikkens Cetol 1 and 2-3 Plus. The first coat is a stain and UV inhibitor. The next two coats are water barrier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Hi it's Bill Lumberg, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and work Saturday and Sunday too. Ok thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think that I need to steal a page from the Bandit playbook….
An after work nap is the call….


----------



## ssnvet

Off to take my middle daughter to the "8th grade social"... She looks lovely!


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Is she bringing her bow or her beau? Or was that Chris' daughter? Call me confused . . .


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, You can't leave South Louisiana without trying the 'mud bugs'. Give Don a call and he'll show you the proper way to eat em.

Gene, You have got to start training on those dogs before you come here to visit! Can't have your dogs teaching mine bad habits!


----------



## bandit571

Been to the Dungeon Shop all afternoon. And, after THREE Mountain Dews I went from a rusty, crusty plane like object









to a shiny plane like object









Not too bad. Iron isi stamped Shipleigh's. All the way from Pocahontas, Arkysaw…


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, that was Matt's daughter. Proud moment for him and great picture.

Bandit, plane is looking nice. That's a lot of work for one afternoon.

Edit: By the way, I stay confused. That way at least I'm consistent.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Both name plates across top and the Union Jack and Texas on bottom. The LJ placard bottom center. 








Opposite of the first. Name plates on bottom. Other emblems and LJ placard moved to top. 








Names plates in opposite corners with the other embalms the same in the other corners. 








Same as the last but with the Union Jack and Texas reversed from the last.

Of course the names will be placed evenly at random around the corner emblems. 
The question is which way ya'll like the emblems. I need opinions before I permanently glue everything down.


----------



## Gene01

No worries, Andy. Dogs are staying home to guard the home place and protect Phyllis.

Bill, that Sikkens is good stuff, isn't it. We put it on a cabin 6 or 7 yrs ago and it looks as good as the day we put it on. We were so impressed that we put the SRD on our redwood deck. The first coat got worn a bit after a year, but after we put a roof over the deck and added a 2nd coat, it's held up really well now for 4 years.


----------



## JL7

Looking great there William…...

I rotated them for ya….same order:


----------



## JL7

I vote number 4…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Design #4 would be my choice.

Great job William. Thanks for all your time effort.
The same goes to all that contributed!!!


----------



## gfadvm

All 4 of them are very acceptable to me. #2 may be the most "chronologically correct" in terms of Roger/Rex's history.


----------



## ssnvet

They all look great William…

Here's my sweetie (middle daughter)... I think she's nervous










I'm signing up for DADD … Dads Against Daughters Dating … shoot the first one that comes around and the word will spread quickly :^)

Next photo session, someone needs to remind me to suck it in :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think 4 looks best.

Matt, great pic. You look happy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Treasure the memories now. Y'all both look very happy-great pic!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Memories for a lifetime….


----------



## mojapitt

William, awesome job

Matt, better take a gun to the social


----------



## GaryC

Looks great, William. You did yourself proud
Matt, why do you look so proud??? And, just be glad you can still suck it in.. If you had one like mine, there would be no chance in the world to such it all in


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, A beautiful girl like her has nothing to be nervous about (unless she's afraid you will embarrass her by dumpster diving in front of her friends like I did!) In my defense, there was some good stuff in that dumpster! My girls were also always afraid that I'd show up in the old '78 Ford flatbed to pick them up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, What's wrong with a '78 Ford???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd love a '78 flat bed Ford …

Awesome picture Matt. I'd offer the use of my shotgun to scare the boys, but I think you have that covered.

William, all look outstanding. I like 3 and 4 best. I'd be hard pressed to chose between those two.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, William can offer a few pointers…..


----------



## superdav721

I like #2
Matt great picture.


----------



## TedW

I don't like #3 at all… can anyone guess why? When people say I'm "special" they usually whisper it behind my back or when I'm not in the same room. I'd like to see my name mixed in there with the rest of the misfits. Other than that, I think they all look great.


----------



## gfadvm

Nothing wrong with a '78 Ford flatbed but this one was beat up, worn out, and loud! I loved it! My son loved it! The girls were embarassed to be seen near it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha … sounds great, Andy. A truck is a work vehicle, not a toy.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eyes refuse to stay open.
Which is a good thing….
Marty showed up!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Randy. Hope you have a great night's sleep.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, A beautiful picture made even more so by the pride in both your eyes. I thinks she's as proud as you.
I vote #4. Seems to be the most balanced.
Andy, I'm with your son. That was a classy ride. Automobiles are OK, but they ain't TRUCKS!


----------



## ssnvet

Almost time to go retrieve my party animal… looking forward to hearing the buzz on the ride home.


----------



## ssnvet

All chicks back in the nest and time to pass out. Night all.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night, Matt. Sleep well. I am heading to bed myself.

Firearms qualification is on schedule for tomorrow. Took Sherry to the range. Hope she never has to us her skills, but glad she can shoot straight if she must.

Night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
Just got back from an exhausting evening. 
One of my sons turns fifteen today and when asked what he wanted to do with all the money he got for his birthday, he said he wanted to take me out to dinner and for me to carry him shopping for some clothes. 
We ate at Newks. Pretty decent sammich place. 
He bought socks and shirts, which I found out he did not need my help picking out. 
He did seem to really be more interested in my opinion on a new fishing rod and reel.

I'll take a running tally of the votes on the memorial versions, get it all done and post it again when complete.

Matt, forget the gun and shooting the boys. 
That'll just get you in trouble and make her resent you. 
Instead, here's what you do. 
Teach HER to shoot, and shoot good. 
Then when the boys come around show them HER gun (preferably something impressively large caliber).


----------



## mojapitt

William, sounds like you have a pretty good son.

I like the thought of teaching the young lady to shoot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Dang Don, I would love to have met up you. I can't access any sites without wifi without a huge price. Left my phone on in the US before for part of the day, cost over $200.

But we went to Breaux Bridge and ate mud bugs!


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, great to see you are enjoying yourself. Hope all is well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Highway 10 was closed. While we were at Breaux Bridge we saw smoke off in the distance and heard the rescue rigs going. On our way to Baton Rouge tonight we were diverted which made for a loooong drive. Turns out there was a crash and at least 3 18-wheelers were involved, at least one dead. I'll take the long drive any day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

A bit worn out Monte but it's been a great trip. NO airport in the am.

William- they all look good. I'm thrilled to have my name on it. Thanks so much to those of you who worked on it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, anyone up? No? Ok goodnight then.


----------



## TedW

Nope, we're all sleeping.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Shh, i need my Beauty Sleep, even more than Ted does…


----------



## TedW

And believe me, I need it bad!


----------



## CFrye

I'm up. Boss prefers we be that way. 
William, they all look great! #4 is my favorite configuration if I had to pick one. 
Matt your daughter is beautiful! I'm with William, teach her to shoot! That doesn't mean you can't be behind her with a loaded shotgun. 
Bandit, good work on the plane. Those saw handles are really tough. I have a Disston D-8 with a broken horn and would be interested if you decide to part one out. 
Thanks for all the encouragement to Jim and his turning. 
Sandra, glad you got to eat some mud bugs!


----------



## Doe

I'd like to "throw a spanner in the works" 
Rex - top center - we knew him as that
Roger Clark - bottom center - the subject (like paintings)
Flag - left - he left England
Texas - right - Texas is always right


----------



## DS

*William*, I think I agree with Doe. Rex's name should be centered top and bottom like a painting.
It made me a little uncomfortable to see that in each option the DS logo was in such a prominent placement. That is where his name should be.

All the signatures should be given equal deference in columns on the left and right, which means they will run past the inside border of the frame, but, we will all be grouped together with only Rex being singled out.
With the flag in the top left and texas in the top right, the names could be spaced in equal columns that run all the way to the bottom. I think I'd like that better.

My 2cents.

I find myself, at times missing the old coot and his silly hats, as I often, now more than ever, contemplate my own mortality. I'll be turning 50 later this year, assuming, of course that I get there. Tomorrow is promised to no one.
Sometimes I miss being 18 and immortal.

Enough ramblings. William, I appreciate your efforts. Thank you.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, being young and dumb. Lucky we're alive. Now we're happy to live to fight another day. At 54 I don't think about not having much time left, I think about enjoying what I have left.


----------



## DS

My grandpa used to say that youth is wasted on the young. I never quite got that until recently.


----------



## Doe

I used to hate birthdays because I was getting older. Now I want lots and lots of them.


----------



## mojapitt

My mother who is 85 will tell you that she is living past 86 because nobody in her family tree has made it to 86. I tell her to set her goal much higher. I figure to make it past whatever mark she sets.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Off to work.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, thank you.


----------



## mojapitt

Off to haul logs. Have a good day folks.


----------



## CFrye

Please be safe Monte!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Candy, Monte, Chris…..

and everyone else as you wake up…..


----------



## CFrye

Morning Marty! What's on your calendar today?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning everyone,
Even Marty….

Consuming breakfast muffin….
Washing it down with the requisite coffee.
Trying to muster the energy for work today….

*74*,
Great picture of you and the "Mini Lobsters"....
But did you actually eat any???

William,
I hate to say it, but I think DS & Doe have good ideas, regarding the memorial design….

Monte,
Have fun being the logger….
More importantly, stay safe!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a cabinet job workin' in the shop today, then gonna make a run down to Bedford tonight for a birthday party…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe see about an oil change and a pre-trip inspection on the Z before making the trip south…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions to declare today unless I would be interested in a '56 Nomad, Ferrari, Cuda, or a Harley…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, I didn't actually wait to see if anyone was up at 1 am. My son had a baseball game at 8pm that did not get over til 10. Drive home and drop him off with my parents. Leave for training in Columbia. Got to hotel at 12:45 am.
Now I'm up to start breaking and cutting concrete.

My grandma would say, "if I live that long", in response to many things. I remember her saying that when she was probably 80. She lived to be 97. I don't want to worry about death that long.

Monte hope you find some nice stuff that the beetles killed.

Marty, good luck with the cabinets today. Measure twice cut….well you know. I posted cabinets on Facebook the other day and now I have 3 more requests for cabinets.

Have a good day all nubbers. Be careful if you need to be.


----------



## GaryC

Mornnin' Warm day today. Should be a good day if I don't get run over with honey do's. 
Those of you that THINK you're getting old… google George Burns and "I wish I was 18 again" 
Need another cup
Y'all have a great day


----------



## GaryC

Matt, teach her better than this guy

http://huntinginsider.com/index.php/content?id=1413


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers! I'm waiting on my first cup of coffee so I can pretend to be coherent

My son and I will be in the shop today finishing up Charlee's changing table. We started it a few weeks ago, thinking we had lots of time to finish it before her grand entrance on the planet. The project is birch plywood, and the "customer" wants to paint it. I don't usually paint over birch plywood but that's what the customer wanted. I'm sure many of you can sympathize.

*74*-Breaux Bridge is about 20 minutes from my house. Sorry it didn't work out this visit. Hopefully, we'll have another chance. Maybe in Canada? Glad you got to eat crawfish. Some people call them bait-we call them food.

Candy-Jim's firewood bowl looks pretty cool. Keep encouraging him.

Y'all be safe out there today, and every day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Since mulch is really just wood….
Does that mean I'll be doing "woodworking" today???

I'm off to make properties less unattractive….


----------



## TedW

William, I agree with Doe and DS…. aka REX top center with flag and Texas to either side, signatures on the sides in no particular order, Roger Clark bottom center.

Good morning everybody…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

*74*, Good looking bunch of mud bugs, there. Good eats! 
In case you are interested, there is a great planetarium in "red stick". If you have time, it's really worthwhile. 
$200 for just leaving the phone on? WOW. We didn't have that problem when we ferried to Victoria. Our little tracphone quit working as soon as we crossed the border! Weird, we can call into Canada and Mexico but the phone won't work in either country.

Marty, The Nomad and 'Cuda get's my attention. Is it a live auction or online?

Supposed to be 82º today and 65º next Thursday. Fickle weather!

Got the truck back from the body shop yesterday. He gave me a volume discount. 2nd time for the truck and once for the focus. Just the last time was my fault, though. 
Brakes seemed a bit spongy. A/C slow to get cold. Guess a trip to the mechanic is in order. Can't have the wife dealing with it while I'm eating mud bugs at eddies.

Candy, Is Jim coming with you?


----------



## CFrye

Yes he is Gene. Did you ever make a box of antler discs?


----------



## Gene01

Great! Look forward to meeting you both.
An antler oyster box is on my list, Candy.


----------



## superdav721

I'm at a graduation for my niece from college. Dave's is in a church. 
Then I got my grandsons bday party. 
There goes my whole Saturday.


----------



## Gene01

Hmmmm….posted an answer to Candy and it never showed up

Great that Jim's coming, too. Looking forward to meeting you both.

An antler oyster box is on the list for this summer…..hopefully it'll get done.

Let's see if this missive makes the cut.

edit: Verrrry strange. The missing post showed up when this one posted.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time on the back porch this morning, getting some steel to shine up









This is that $2 D8, dated it at 1878-1888 era. Has an etch, too. Handle will need a small bit of work









But that broken Simonds tote matches up nicely. A cut here, and a cut there, some glue & clamps, and Maybe a dowel where that old wood screw was. Shine the brass up. And maybe do some teeth rehab









Ya think? As for the brass from the Simonds saw, IF anyone needs them, PM me, otherwise they will go on Fee-Bay later. Might get busy again and do a little handle work.

How to work the next three nights, bummer. 12 months, 12 days and a wakeup til retirement….

Starting to get a case of Short timer disease….


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, maybe you'd better get a short timers ribbon


----------



## DS

I've got someone coming over who wants to buy my truck.
As much as I hate selling it, I am anxious to afford the rest of the parts for my cnc machine. If it works out like I hope, the machine will pay me back and buy me a new truck.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch is served!
Skillet loaded with hamburger, bacon, Eggs, Day old rice ( too lazy to chop up a spud) and some Italian seasonings. Spoon it up into a big bowl, blow the steam away, and enjoy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, Here's the auction link, you buy 'em and I'll go pick 'em up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now, Where's my meatloaf sammich…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I called in and bought all the guns. I gave them your name. Just go pick them up. They're waiting on you


----------



## bandit571

Burp! What Meatloaf???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I'll grab 'em on my way out of town…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, You have thrown off the balance of the midwest by buying so many old tools that I had to send a box down to Mississippi just to restore the gravitational pull…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I really like the latest opinion ya'll have given. 








So tell me what you think of this.


----------



## Gene01

William,
Looks good from here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sandra, you gotta know the proper way to eat crawfish now. 
Pluck em, shuck em and suck em. 
If you don't suck the brains out of the head, you aren't eating crawfish; you're eating crawfish tails,
And the locals will know you're a tourist from two miles away.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Thanks for the link. Are you at the auction?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks awesome William

before I left this morning I started the crock pot


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Well done, Well done. *clap, clap, clap*
Above and beyond for a job well done.

Matt

Do not worry about sucking it in, just check your fly next time. lol

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Did some wood working, or is it wrecking?

Trying to fix a tote for the Disston D8









Parts is parts, everything is sitting in the clamps, for now









Only took two Mountain Dews…..


----------



## Doe

William, I like that one best. When you put the names on, could you alternate the colors? Like having a dark one between Marty and Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
The latest is the greatest!
Like Doe said, alternating color of names would be a plus.

My 1/2 a workday is over….
That makes my workweek complete!!!

Time for a Bandit, err nap….


----------



## ssnvet

Eh-oh…

Beautiful day today…. Been working in the yard and making a big dump run (hauled ~5 yards of leaves and a couple weeks trash)...

Skipper is in 7th heaven…. he loves to hang out with me on Saturdays and even got a free munchkin at my DDs stop. Both my older daughters got up for 8 am "optional" track practice. But middle daughter, after being up late at the big social found out that 8th graders weren't practicing today. So we went to DDs and she got a hot vanilla chi, and we sat on a hill at the school playground and enjoyed having breakfast together.

Now my wife took the girls down to Mass. for her aunt's 70th BD. I got a buy to do yard work.

William…. I like the way you think.

Sandra… tell the truth, were the mud bugs tasty or gross?

DS… looks like we're the same age… and I too am feeling every minute of it :^o

Off for a HD run shortly for arc fault breakers and electronic mouse repellers… and maybe something else ;^)

See ya


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm in the shop today. Do you need me to go pick up the Nomad???


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon all. Completed qualification for the 9mm, 39 out of 40. One of these days I hope to hit them all, but I only have so many years left before I leave the military.

William, the last picture looks great. Really nice design.


----------



## bandit571

went to Camp Atta-boy Indiania one year for weapons Qual. had a Hot-rodded M16. Old style stock( with the cleaning kit hole) that had a wide seat for the shoulder. All new pins inside. Front grips were the A2 roundies. Barrel was bore scoped.

KD Range: Had to hit 38 out of 38. Oh I hit 38 shots, except one was into my partner's target. Gave him just enough to pass, too.

A couple years later, different unit, and POS AStock M16a1. Went to the Zero Range first with it. More I shot, the worse things got? Hmm, got to looking at the trigger area…..Holy crap, them pins were falling out the side . Finally jambed up. I did get a "Zero" on the weapon, but could not use it anymore that day. A "loaner" was offered, but turned down. I had to qualify on my own issed weapon. However junkie it was.

Good thing i didn't slam that POS down on the butt of the weapon, it would have fired a round! WORN OUT??


----------



## lightcs1776

I used to use an A1 model, but don't qualify on the rifle anymore. Good thing too. I always qualified, but never could get expert and rarely got sharpshooter. Sounds like you were a natural with it.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Go ahead buy it and bring it home. You know I'm good for it.
while your at it, get the 'Cuda, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's my morning log run, first the scenery

Some elk









Some deer









Some scenery




































Oh and I did get some logs


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I enjoyed seeing the pictures….
Could have done without the snow.

Aside from being big logs….
What species are they???


----------



## DIYaholic

Watching the coverage of The Kentucky Derby….
I haven't a wager, but am rooting for Wicked Strong!!!


----------



## GaryC

Fun day, Monte. Always good to get to see the animals plus the wood


----------



## mojapitt

It's beetle kill pine.

I always watch the Derby


----------



## TedW

William, it looks fantastic! I personally don't care about the order of the signatures…. light, dark, upside-down, misspellt…. as long as they all fit. I know Mrs. Clark will cherish it forever.

Monte, that's some nice scenery there, if not a bit too cold. I can't tell you how much I would love to just up and move out of this city, and one day I'm gonna do just that. However, I won't be heading north… the less snow the better! Nice logs, what are they?

EDIT: That's some nice beetle kill pine ya got there


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, pics are fantastic. Makes me wish it were hunting season, especially the deer since I usually only get to see their tail, if I get to see them at all.

I'm not much for watching horses go in circles. I prefer cars!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The Kentucky Derby is more about the Mint Juleps….
Well, for me at least!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Randy. Can't say I have ever had one, but saw those listed as a popular Derby drink.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Guys, at the moment I am most concerned with the placement of the Rex themed emblems. 
All names will be switched around, probably many times, until I find the most balanced look. 
As for order, it is completely random. I am only looking for balance with the best arrangement by color and size. 
I think the last version with the names, roger Clark and Rex, and all down the center seems to be popular. 
That's the one I'll be going with unless there are any other objections.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
That works for me.
Again, Thanks for making this happen!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Here's one for 74


----------



## DS

*William*, that worked out really good.
Great job on it! Thanks

*Sandra*, saw this at walmart - thought of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beetle kill pine? Is that a technical term? Nice elk you got there. They reintroduced elk into missouri a few years ago. I think there's about 400 of them. They're free to move but they put them a pretty isolated area and don't expect them to move much. They're gonna manage the herd. I would like to try and go see them sometime.


----------



## gfadvm

William, Yep, this latest version is the best. I appreciate all the work you and others have put into this.

Monte, Graet pics (except for the white stuff). Hope my log foraging goes as well as yours.


----------



## DS

Just sold my truck….

This will get me outta hawk with the IRS and buy my ATC, (auto tool changing) spindle for my DIY CNC machine ASAP.

Did ya catch all those acronyms?
IRS
ATC
DIY 
CNC
ASAP
Just checking.

Truckless in Arizona… <sigh>

Time to get into the pool. 101 F today.


----------



## JL7

William - the latest version is great! And some great suggestions coming in. Looking forward to the end result…...

Nice pictures Monte and some nice looking logs!

My sawmill guy finally broke out the mill today, so got to get the Walnut slabbed up…..very cool!! Made two new friends and woodworkers and some really great guys. Lots of neat toys too, and of course the Wood-Miser!!



















This is a 12/4 slab, otherwise, everything else was 8/4 and a few 6/4…..










And some nice crotch pieces…(It seems like I shouldn't say that, but they are nice)....



















Stacked and stickered….










I gotta say, Andy and Monte…..that's a lot of work! I have a new appreciation….....but it's just like Christmas every 3 minutes when the next slab is revealed…......fun…


----------



## JL7

Great news DS…...looking forward to that kick a$$ CNC you are building!


----------



## Gene01

Love the pictures Monte. Did you ever say what you use to slab that murdered pine? 
Is your Kill Beetle the same as our bark beetle? That Damned bug killed a couple of our Spruces and and a few Willows. Wish there was a bug that ate Tumbleweed.

Matt and DS, you'd better be careful. *74* packs, ya know.

William, Whatever you decide will be just fine. Mrs. Rex will love it however it's put together. And, thanks for all your time and effort, friend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - great pictures.

Matt- funny. I have some work related jokes but they're not rated G.
Thanks Jeff, but I already have three. The Barbie one is my fav..

As to the crawfish, we told the lady serving them where we were from, and had a great chat about our family Cajun/Acadian names. She showed us how to eat them which is exactly like lobster. I don't eat from the lobster body (brains) but my hubby does. So I guess we each ate our plates of crawfish tails…. Maybe next time.

Matt- they were tasty but the claws were a bust. They were boiled in a great spice, so the heat built up a bit. I'd certainly have them again.

Just was in Baton Rouge for the night, now in Boston. Home tomorrow


----------



## DS

Gene, I ain't skerd. She'll have to pack all the way to Phoenix if she wants to do anything about it.


----------



## mojapitt

William, love the walnut. It's a lot of work, but I love every minute of it. Just cut one of the logs I brought home.



















I should have taken a picture of this one with a tape measure. It's about 20" across.


----------



## mojapitt

Beetle kill pine is named after the Rocky Mountain Bark Beetle. Since the outbreak in the late 80s, it is estimated to have killed one billion trees. You can thank the Sierra Club for nothing being done to stop them.


----------



## CFrye

William the last version is really great!
Monte, beautiful scenery. I can look at pictures of snow all day. ;-)
That's gonna be some purdy lumber. How long do you dry it, since it's already dead?
There's a nature preserve, with elk, less than an hour south of us. Unfortunately, they wander off the preserve during hunting season and get shot. :-(
DS, sorry about the truckless state. Good that you got Uncle Sam off our back and can improve your CNC!
Have you got plans for that beautiful walnut, Jeff?
Been out in the shop. Picked out a piece of firewood to turn on the lathe. Prepping it locked up the table saw and the RAS. Maybe I'll pick out something not quite as hard! Another piece of rotten cherry, maybe.


----------



## JL7

74…..I can't take credit for the pink drill sorry!!

And Monte…..I can take credit for the Walnut….!


----------



## JL7

Candy - I can't plan for more than a day or two, and the walnut will take 2 years to dry…..!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That is the super duper custom deluxe Woodmizer in your pics! Mine is a manual model with a 15 HP engine (but I love her). And Monte built his own! That walnut looks good. Can't tell from the pics but you may need more stickers, closer together. And some weight or ratchet straps. Walnut dries much nicer than a lot of the stuff I cut so you may be OK. FYI - I usually place my stickers every 16" and will have 4-5 concrete blocks on an 8' long stack.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy…..the pictures are a bit misleading. The stickers are about 18" apart. As you know, the stacks don't always come out even so it's a bit of a pain to stack different sized slabs…..I might get some more blocks for the top, but here's the finished stack:


----------



## mojapitt

In warm weather, beetle kill pine will dry in a month.


----------



## ssnvet

I ate Lobster tomalley (green guts) once and all I can say is NEVER AGAIN! Yuck! It's claws and tails for this kid!

DS… Didn't realize you were actually going to get the auto tool changer spindle. It will save you a ton of time.

Chris…. Glad to see your maintaining your proficiency :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

You guys with sawmills….
Need to bring them here to Vermont.
I may be able to put them to good use.
We are always running across fallen trees, that and….
I've got access to about 200 acres of free lumber!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-With 200 acres of free lumber, you might consider selling your truck to get a band saw mill. Just sayin'


----------



## mojapitt

Regardless who has the walnut, I am jealous.

Randy, it's tempting to bring the sawmill for a week and cut and stack. Give me a reason for trips.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick hello to y'all. Great pics. Thanks for posting them all.


----------



## ssnvet

Struck out at Home Depot for arc fault breakers and the electronic mouse thingy I was looking for…

But I couldn't go home empty handed now could I?










I'm going to make a mount to put this on my mill for wood projects and maybe using small end mills on aluminum


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
How are you gonna mount that to the mill???

I'm running to the store for cold ones….
Who needs some???


----------



## Gene01

The first time I ate lobster was in a rum shack in Puerto Rico. A more worldly buddy and I wandered in one night and he convinced me to try it. 
Lighting in this place was just one of those red knobby globes with a candle, on the table. 
They brought our whole split lobsters and a teeny fork and drawn butter. 
Throwing caution to the winds, I dove in right in the middle. Pulled out a nice forkful of this mushy stuff, that I couldn't see in the dark, and put it in my mouth where it stayed for 2.5 micro seconds before it ended up on the dirt floor. 
After washing my mouth out with a deep gulp of Cuba Libre, I told my buddy that lobster was the most terrible thing I'd ever tasted. 
When he quit laughing, he said "You idiot, the middle is just lobster sh&t. You're supposed to eat the tail." 
I did get some of that nasty stuff close enough to the candle to discern the color. Yuk! Fish is not supposed to be green. 
The little waitress and the cook had a great laugh, too.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's a coffee night, so I'm good Randy. Besides, they would get warm on your way coming here to drop them off.

Matt, nice addition to the shop.

Gene, Thar's funny! I like the juice from crayfish, but refuse to go anywhere near lobster innards.


----------



## JL7

Sweet little rig there Matt…...I'm looking for a deal on a little router like that…...how much?

That's nasty Gene!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Ok, that looks better. I'll quit worryin about ya now!

I love soft shelled crabs and learned very quickly to avoid that green area in the middle!

Randy, You'll have to bring those logs here as Milly is pretty attached to her concrete slab at my house.

Edit: Jeff, You didn't happen to take any pics of how he clamped those short pieces to the mill did ya?


----------



## JL7

....


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I'd love a sawmill, but without a truck….
How would I haul the wood???

Chris,
Who ever said I was delivering them!!!


----------



## JL7

Andy…..don't tell anyone, but using the old hard maple gym flooring for stickers….....


----------



## ssnvet

Randy…. Something like this…


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Good point on the truck. Go to Plan B on the log hauling question. Unfortunately, Plan B is still under development. I should have a workable plan by tomorrow, after a few cups of coffee.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Using that hard maple for stickers is just wrong! I have cut stickers from almost everything (except hard maple) because I usually send the stickers home with the wood when someone buys a whole flitch so I go through miles of stickers. I thought I had a lifetime supply when I unloaded scrap from the construction dumpster at my daughter's new home build. That lasted less than a month!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, ouch. Guess who won't be sharing their coffee with you tomorrow? Unless of course you stop by before I head to work. I don't hold onto lost beverages for long.


----------



## mojapitt

That's why I quit sawing today, ran out of stickers. Cut more stickers in the morning and then saw, saw, saw.


----------



## JL7

Andy, I didn't know what to do about stickers and it needs to be dry….....the gym floor is dry, and plentiful. I sorted out all the birdseye and curly pieces though…....might see some of that at the boil…...

Stickers would seem to be a big problem when cutting as much wood as you and Monte do…...every 5th log has to be made into stickers…..


----------



## TedW

Jeff, I would build the shadowbox to his specs but I'm not sure I would be able to refrain from speaking honestly about his planned use for it. You never know… he it might be intended as a reminder of the evil things of which we humans are capable, lest we never forget. As far as you know, he just wants to showcase some historical items, purely for historical reasons.


----------



## JL7

Ted - that is exactly what he wants to do…......he was a marine himself and very proud of his uncles service and his own.

I have to say, the old stuff is pretty surreal…...and thought provoking…..


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff… It's the victors who get to display the spoils of war… It doesn't necessarily mean he sympathizes with the ideas of the vanquished. He has good cause to be proud of his uncles service.


----------



## JL7

That's it Matt…..he's not a sympathizer. I simply asked him to sketch out the layout and dimensions. What he displays is his own business…...


----------



## ssnvet

When I was a kid I used to build WW2 military models and always thought the Germans had the coolest planes, tanks and uniforms. But my parents took me to see The Hiding Place and my infatuation with all things German quickly ended.

I collected submarine insignia when I was still active duty, but when I had the opportunity to get a German U-boat pin, I decided that outside of a history book, I wouldn't countenance a swastika in my home.

But since my navy years were focused intensely on the Cold War, I do have a Russian submarine ships clock in my shop. Since I consider the US to have won that little spat it's the closest thing to a war prize that I'll ever know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Read everything from today. Good reading. Wish I wasn't too tired to comment, but I am. I'm in my favorite super 8. Cutting concrete with saws and jack hammers is tiring. Also cut steel with the torches. I'm gonna go to sleep now. Goodnight all.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..I'm way behind on reading all the posts here, but think you said you were in Columbia…...made many road trips to Columbia. Actually have a job offer there, but it's complicated!! It's got me thinking though…..

Cutting concrete doesn't should anywhere near as fun as cutting trees into slabs…..sorry man…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Bill. As always is the case,no matter how good the trip, I'm ready to go home. Taking the Downeaster train tomorrow.

Whoever has the walnut- you suck! I had no idea how difficult that was to get around here when I started out. Once I used what I had, which I had bought at a really good price I couldn't find any that I was willing to buy.

DS is indeed safe. I may be a decent shot but not all the way to AZ 
And I stink at prone shooting.

That's all she wrote for me tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, it is later than my mind wishes to be awake….
That & my body needs rest.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

I don't know why it is but a lot of times somebody replies to something I said about something they said and when I try to find what they said that I replied to I can't find it, even though I know it couldn't be more than a couple dozen posts apart. It's like the post I replied to disappeared so when they reply to my reply and I go to see what it is I replied to, it's gone! So then I can't remember what I was referring to in the reply that they replied to. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## CFrye

I'm afraid I do understand, Ted. No, really, that scares me!


----------



## TedW

haa haaa…. Candy, sometimes I scare myself


----------



## CFrye

G'nite!
See ya on the flip side!


----------



## GaryC

I guess it flipped..

Mornin'


----------



## Gene01

It's early. Too darned early.
Coffee's done. 
CYL


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning, my friends. Another work day, but it is all good. Gene, where is that coffee? You said it was done but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

People??? Well, most of y'all!!!

Coffee is ssllloooowwwwwllllllyyyyyyy brewing….


----------



## GaryC

12 days and counting


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Gary and all the rest of you guys awake,

Somebody, I think Bill, said that a few seconds in the micro would freshen up old donuts. They were right!
They're cheaper by the dozen but, no way will I eat a dozen in one day. It's been 5 days and I have 3 left. Just took 2 out of the micro and they are as good as the minute they came from the baker's oven. Thanks (Bill?)

So Ted, I went back and looked. You are right. But, unlike Candy, nothing scares me.

It's Sunday, It's warm(er) the windows and doors are open and the birds are serenading us with a cacophony of bird noises. Life is good.


----------



## Gene01

It's on the counter Chris. Grab a cup. You too Randy.

It's 10 days for me Gary. The fun starts as soon as I start the car. The excitement is building as I type.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Gary, Gene, Chris, ran~~.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am in Columbia Jeff. A job offer here eh? Nice town. College town. Menards. Bass pro shops.

Gene, it weren't me, but I've done that before.

I wish I knew what you guys were referring to with Ted, but I can't find it. ;-))

What happens in 12 days?

Ok, off to make dust and melt steel.

Good day all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I get it. Yeah, I hope to meet Jeff and Marty in Branson and hear about the boil.


----------



## mojapitt

Does the local law enforcement know that this many of you will be in the same place at the same time?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to all ya Bums. First night at work is in the books, still have two more to go. Just a quick driveby, Mountain Dew is done, so is the Cream-filled "long John" with peanuts on top Pastry. Stopped on the way home for a fresh donut, and see what happens…

IF I get up from the after-work NAP in time, I will go and check on the Disston Handle Project. Just to see IF it is ready to come out of the clamps…


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee is being consumed….
Thanks, Gene. I needed that!!!

12 days???


----------



## bandit571

Marty, yer burning Daylight! Get to work, ya bum…


----------



## Gene01

Naw, Monte. The NSA monitors this thread but they won't deign to speak to the lowly local constabularies.

Your'e welcome, Randy. The Irish is in the cupboard just above the coffee pot. The whipped cream in is the fridge. Let's start this Sunday off right!

Marty, didja get my Nomad home without scratching it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this talk about Wood-mizers has me wanting one, but being built just around the corner from me doesn't make them any cheaper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm workin' on coffee, and before that, I was workin' on gettin' out of bed…..


----------



## ssnvet

Cream-filled "long John" with peanuts on top

mmmm those are one of my favs.

Looking like another beautiful day in Mainiac land…. bushes are covered with buds and tulips are popping open left and right. But I refuse to pick up a rake today. My back is some achy from loading the truck yesterday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now that's quite enough Bandit! Now I'm going to have to go stop at the donut shop, which means I have to get some for the LTC and MAJ as well, plus take care of my Enlisted guys. I'll be back … I'm getting me a donut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to the farm today to cut some downed trees that we cleared from the creek last week. (small walnut and box elder mostly) Maybe I'll find some scraps to bring home…..


----------



## mojapitt

Going to a customer this morning


----------



## Gene01

Really nice, Monte. You work fast. Yesterday, that was a log!
Is it just the angle of the pic or does it widen at the top? If so, Where will the customer put it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I don't see your reflection in that mirror. You might want to see a doctor about that…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice mirror, Monte.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Nicely done.

Marty,
A doctor can not help the undead!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Very cool mirror/hidden storage. I'd probably have guns in that!

I'm off to try to haul some monster logs home. Worried about it all night. Hopefully will go OK and I'll have pics for y'all tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

It's the same width at the top and bottom. The idea is that it fits between 2 studs in the wall. It looks like a mirror on the wall to anyone passing by.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool design, Monte. I didn't even realize the mirror went over the shelving unit. I was thinking they were two projects, until Andy mentioned it.


----------



## mojapitt

I avoid pictures. Some old guy keeps blocking the camera.


----------



## mojapitt

The original thought was hidden gun storage. Oddly, most that I have sold were for jewelry.


----------



## Gene01

That's a pretty slick idea, Monte.

Gives me an idea for my son's garage/shop. Replace the mirror with two layers of framed peg board. The outside layer could either be hinged or slide, too. Hinges would be cheaper, I'd imagine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning from Boston. Headed home!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte- I don't think you sleep. Good work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry, but I still snicker at 'filled long johns'. 
Long johns here are long underwear…


----------



## lightcs1776

Same here, Sandra. We have filled long johns during hunting season. Keeps us warm.

Safe travels.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice set up Monte… but I must protest that your mirror makes me look fat :^o

Did you guys hear the Ukraine news from yesterday… a pro Kiev mob burned a building with 40 some pro Russia protesters/instigators in side. This is just the kind of "persecution of Russian speakers" that Putin has been waiting for…. and he always makes his move on a Sunday. I'm betting that Russian tanks enter the Ukraine today! Not a pretty picture… but not one that I think a single American soldier should die over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin' folks! *That Rex frame sure looks nice!* I think we should make multiple copies for everyone's shop wall!


----------



## TedW

I like coffee, I like tea…. screw the tea… I like coffee and coffee likes me…

And no, I'm not playing jump-rope or hopscotch as I recite that. Heck, I'd trip and break my neck!

Nice looking mirror Monte… gotta luv that BK Pine.

Good morning everybody. Yes, it's almost 10 here in the windy city and I just woke up a few minutes ago. I could get used to this.

I'm already spending the big payoff from my 20 hour work shift, even though the check doesn't clear till tomorrow. So far I won a Stanley #8. It was listed as a #6. I got it for $42 + 15 for shipping. Did I do good?


----------



## TedW

hmm… wondering if I should write my post again or just give it a little more time…









EDIT: I knew it would do that


----------



## TedW

g'morn Stumpy, I agree. Maybe you can build us a jig that we can use to crank 'em out by the dozens.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubber nation.

I just cut another 100 stickers. see how far I make it sawing logs today. Have a great day all.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Count me in your corner re: your concluding sentence.


----------



## lightcs1776

Seems like a good deal to me, Ted. I've looked around for a #7 (the #8 is longer than what I want to use on a regular basis) and they can get spendy very fast.

I agree with both Matt and Gene. US Soldiers should go nowhere near that mess, although I feel for the citizens in the Ukraine.


----------



## TedW

I just one this won for $25 + 8.75 shipping, a Stanley 191










anybody catch that play on words there?


----------



## TedW

Chris, I don't have a clue about which planes are which or what the numbers mean, except that everybody keeps referring to those numbers, so I'm doing the same. Mostly, I'm just looking to stock up on a small variety of useful planes to get me started. The only planes I have now are a couple of no-name block planes, so I have plenty of room for more variety.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, every sun-up gets us a little closer. It's going to be great
I also agree with "no boots on the ground" Putin in going to take that place regardless.

Chris…. you wear filled longjohns just to stay warm… YUK, man. how nasty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gary- man, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking that. When my kids filled their pants it wasn't pretty. I'm just hoping for as many years as possible between diapers and depends.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I hunted for 15 years in Montana, Idaho, and Colorado and Never shot my own Elk. I was always the guy that did the Bugle or Cow talk and got part of the elk with no horns.

Great pictures

Matt

Love the RCMP with the shoes on backwards

To everyone going to the party.

Please, Please drive carful and pull over if you get tired. We do not want to make another plaque OK?

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

I have a few spares that I do not think the Vets will use. Let me know what you need and I will see what I have and give them to you.

Most of the planes I have I have not touched and will need sharpening and cleaning or Called a good Bandit job. 

Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, I fill those long johns with my myself, not anything else. Aw nuts, even that just sounds bad. I give up. Let's go back to talking about donuts.

Ted, I usually think in terms of the Stanley numbering system, but other manufacturers used their own numbering system. A Stanley Bailey #7 is 22" long (http://virginiatoolworks.com/tools/stanley-planes/stanley-bench-plane-chart/). I assume their other lines are the same, such as the sweetheart planes, but could certainly be mistaken.

Arlin, if you came home with elk meat, it must have been a great trip, regardless of what you shot.


----------



## Gene01

Please, Please drive careful and pull over if you get tired. We do not want to make another plaque OK?

Good piece of advice, Arlin. Though, not a problem for this old man. 7 hours max on the road and that includes numerous coffee/iced tea breaks and the resulting restroom breaks. (when available, weeds if not.) Maybe a nap in a rest stop, too. 
This will be the first time in eons that I've made any trip of a distance over 100 miles without my wife. I'll still have someone to talk to. I may be able to solve many world problems cause the guy I'll be talking to usually agrees with me. He listens, too.


----------



## Gene01

Just ran across this site. Take a Look. Restoring planes


----------



## GaryC

Someone is beginning to sound a little schizzy


----------



## GaryC

I got to go. The tractor is waiting on me


----------



## lightcs1776

No matter how many videos and sites I visit on restoring a hand plane, I never get tired of them.


----------



## Gene01

Schizzy? Another DSM term to look up.
I'm not Schizzy.

Edit: Don't believe a thing he says. He talks to dogs, birds and snakes. Worse, he thinks they answer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene- funny.

I'll be at the boil in spirit.


----------



## Gene01

Safe travels, *74*. 
We'll have a toast in your honor and we promise not to speak disparagingly about you in your absence.


----------



## GaryC

Mine will be cinnamon toast. Goes well with the mud bugs that Gene will be talking to


----------



## Gene01

I usually don't talk to most crustaceans or mullosks. Mouth is usually full of their bretheren's parts.


----------



## bandit571

Tedster: that longish plane does look like a No. 6. The #6 is around 18" long. Iron is 2-3/8" wide. I have been using mine to flatten large panels, and other glue ups.

I'm not sure, but that 191 might need a fence to guide it along. That thing on the side is a depth stop, and it needs to go on the other side of that plane. Similar to the #78 Rebate plane i have. It MIGHT need a spur on the other side, for cross grain work.

Getting ready to check on the handle glue up. It MIGHT be about ready to come out of the clamps….

Donuts and other pastries are at a gas station on the way to and from work, also know for the lowest price on gas @ $3.42 a gallon this morning. They have been running about $0.20 lower than the rest of the dealers around here. Sits in a small one stop light town, with a "Junk in the Box" antique store/ Patriot Attic Mil.Surplus & Gun store ( upstairs). On the same street, a little snack bar, called the Town Trolley. 
Desparado's Bar & Grill, where a three wheel cycle always sits ( two wheels in the front, yet). On a side street is a Black GMC ( painted the letters in red) with very LARGE Mud Tires all around. Looks like one was made in the late 40s???

1st mountain dew WAKE UP is about done. Shower, Shave, Shine and ….. coming up. AFTER the trip down to see a handle..


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday was a good day in the shop with my son. It wasn't very productive, because we did a lot of learning by trial and error. The changing table has 6 drawers of three different sizes, so we decided to make one prototype (Hey, Norm always made a prototype!) of the smallest drawer to figure out the size needed to fit the soft close, full extension drawer glides. The drawers and the drawer glides are both firsts for me, so rather than make all six drawers, tear them down and then redo them. the prototype allowed us to try the fit first. First attempt was WAY too tight. After several attempts at locating the part of the glide that attaches to the drawer, we got it right. Then we milled the parts for the drawers and my son had to leave. Hopefully this week, I'll get the drawers put together so we can mount them next week.

BTW, we visited with Charlee this morning and she said to tell all the Nubbers hello. She's up to 2 lb, 5 oz, and fighting her way to health. Thanks for your continued interest and for the prayers.


----------



## ssnvet

Great news Don… the triasl will serve to endear her to you all the more… expecting great things from her!

My sweetie isn't feeling so great. I think she finally succumbed to the same plague I had two weeks ago. So I went to do the grocery shopping for her for the week…. Wowzie… groceries have gotten darn expensive.


----------



## bandit571

Well, it came out of the clamps, and then I abused it for a while









with a block plane, a chisel, a few rasps, and a strip or two ripped from a sanding belt….









Don't know WHO was "J.D." but this saw is mine now. Well it's a start, anyway.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Good work on the fix.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, great news about CharLee. She will be driving you crazy before you know it.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Great news form Charlee! Now you know why I like wooden drawer slides! But I admit those soft close slides are cool.

My weekend log gather? Can't decide if FUBAR or SNAFU describes it best. I am soooo disappointed!


----------



## Gene01

Way to go Charlee!

Andy,
Let's see now. Can it be repaired? Or, is it a normal situation?
Really, What happened?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

Also glad for the good news on Charlee and personal time with your son. Helps him to relax abit.

I have never been able to figure out how to mount drawers. I have tried several times and just can not figure it out. 

Arlin


----------



## Doe

I can't remember half of what I saw earlier today. Great wood, great tools, great mirror.

William, the plaque looks really wonderful. You've really done us proud.

Ted, you are *doomed *if you start learning the Stanley numbers. I started with wood planes because I thought they looked nice. I figured I didn't want Stanleys for the sake of Stanleys. I now have a collection, most of which still need work. Nubbers are no help for plane addiction. Not none at all any. Be warned.

Schizzy? Sounds like too much Schlitz to me.

Don, great news. She'll be having a paper route soon enough.

When I posted my French cleat clamp storage tubafores, there was a bit of scoffing that I didn't have enough. Well, right they are. I need more clamps. I spent way too much time trying to figure out how to glue and clamp something, so I didn't get it done. I'm clamp shopping next weekend.

I would just like to say that turning is a heck of a lot easier than this rectangular woodworking. You can get something nice made in less than a hour; sometimes several somethings. I think I may revert back to turning. I'm much too grumpy. At least Larry the drill press is drilling straighter (I had two bosses names Larry who weren't exactly on the straight and narrow either so it seemed an appropriate name). And I used a router plane that was pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I struggled getting drawers right. For me it was a lot of trial and error. What really helped was when I switched to a better type of glides. Much easier to get right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

270 post

been cleaning the yard and dealing with kids sometimes i just dont know what i was thinking back then 

Monte loved that cabnit and mirror

William it looks great ,very well done thanks from a lot of folks

Don keeping her in my prayers 2 lb, 5 oz, she getting there , thats the greatest news today

got the craw fish table finished ,Laissez les bons temps rouler
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/DYB5vLzEHvI?version=3&hl=en_US










or could be set on saw horses

















found a old lazy susan and can be used in the center to fill the hole

added some pegs on the corners to hold paper towels and before i forget when eating crawfish DO NOT RUB YOUR EYES use a towel trust me the seasoning will burn like crazy dont ask how i know 









looking forward to meeting every body think it will be fun and maybe the start of a regular gathering


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, it's looking awesome. Makes me sad to miss out.


----------



## GaryC

Hey…where's the steak table?


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, that's not true at all. We are a great help when it comes to planes. I'll encourage all if you to buy every one you can get your hands on.

Eddie, great table! And I know exactly what you were thinking all those years ago … same thing all us guys were thinking about, it just didn't include the after affects of kids.

Arlin, I bet once you get it, you'll have it down for life.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte im sure this want be the last one may the next one will be closer i wish you could of made it too


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I borrowed a 24 foot gooseneck trailer. One of my (ex now) friends brought his big skid steer to load logs. When we got there some guy drove up and told us to leave. He said the developer told him he could have them. I couldn't get anyone to answer their phone so we just left. Very disappointing!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris aint that the truth 

Gary got a table for them under the patio and some smoked pork tender lions ,gumbo,boudin 
hamburgers hotdogs fries ,and no telling what else lots of craw fish


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted your hooked and now will be lost in handplanes of your dreams


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, sorry to hear that. Sometimes it just isn't worth arguing with people.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Sometimes, some things just aren't meant to be…
Good luck on the log hunt, next time!!!

BTW: I think the skid steer would have taken them out!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I've got a 20' long trunk of an old oak tree I would love to have someone cut into lumber. Unfortunately I am way too far from Andy and I can't imagine anyone around here wanting to go through the effort of dragging it up the hill and putting it through a saw mill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy that's a big bummer. Sorry you didn't get the logs and that you put in such an effort for nothing. Sucks when people do not keep their word.

Still have concrete dust in my eyes and ears. Need to go take a shower. Cindy still in Vegas. Just realized that I will not get much WW done tomorrow. Stupid to drive 45 minutes to put Sean in daycare and then drive back to get him later. That would be 3 hours in the truck and 3 hours of WW. Guess well just go to get the oak ply and then start on cabinet tomorrow.

Eddie, that table looks great. Lot of effort for a bunch of nubbers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a fresh load of box elder that's fixin' to go south, who wants some???


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I'd love to have that stuff. Wanna strap it on your bike and bring it to the boil????


----------



## boxcarmarty

another look…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty got some cypress ill trade you


----------



## boxcarmarty

These are about 10" diameter, make some nice bowl blanks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be bringin' some to the boil…..


----------



## mojapitt

Box elder is awesome when you find a good one. Very hard to find a good one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, I'm going to ask a dumb question, so I will say so up front. What is box elder? I've heard of it quite a bit here, but nowhere else. Yes, I will Google it, but y'all not only will tell me what it is but what it is good for in woodworking.

Edit: cool looking red streaks in that box elder.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Bill and Chris I'm going to keep this one but will probable sell a few of em along the way


----------



## JL7

We sawed a good box elder yesterday at my new friends sawmill…....had a flame red core…...

Chris, Box elder is in the Maple family and is just a tad softer…...


----------



## JL7

Eddie - the table is off the charts…....and Monte - the hidden jewelry box/gun case is really a great design…....wow…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, it is a softer wood, and like Monte said, "Box elder is awesome when you find a good one". It is a white wood with red streaks thru it. This tree has a good bunch of red for some good turnings…..


----------



## GaryC

I built a step stool for a friends wife. She said the wood was so pretty, she refuses to use it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to bed, got an early meeting in the morning…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, The tabletop looks great! I'm just sorry that I won't get to see it in person


----------



## JL7

Gary…..looks great…..next time you might want to pick some boring wood…...

Andy - check your calendar again…...you sure you can't make it??


----------



## JL7

Chris - you should throw some rope or chains or both around that Oak and drag it up the hill…..someone in your area has a bandsaw mill….go for it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marty.

Gary, that looks incredible. I understand why she doesn't want to step on it.

Andy, maybe I'll post it on Craig's List as free wood. It would take a bit of work to get it up the hill.

Thanks all for the lesson on box elder. It seems like a great wood.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I did, so she would have one she would use. I just posted it because it's Box elder so Chris could see it


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I could come but my wife can't. Jury duty. The way my luck is running, I'd better stay home! It sounds like you are getting the sawmill bug.


----------



## JL7

Ahhh…the box elder stool…...which doesn't sound quite right…


----------



## JL7

Andy - I'm sorry you had a crappy day and hope you didn't actually lose a friend, which are hard to come by as the years go by…..

But I for one, would hope that you could find your way to Bawcomville…...


----------



## TheFridge

Nice table man. Speaking of crawfish. I bought a couple sacks for the first time this year because of the price.

It was everything I wanted and more. Got some left over for étouffée tomorrow night.

Doin work for a crawfish wholesaler has its benefits. 3 sacks 60$ apiece for monsters.

Have fun and good eatin.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello "fridge". Welcome to Lumberjocks and the asylum.


----------



## JL7

Today I sorted thru and found some nice Birdseye and Curly Maple pieces to bring along…...Eddie, save a little bit of that Cypress for trading…


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## JL7

What is going on Dave??


----------



## firefighterontheside

The natural range of box elder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, the box elder stool. Sounds like a rough morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Fridge.

Bill, guess I'm out of luck for boxed elder until I move South.


----------



## JL7

Ouch…....

Where are you at Bill…...West or East? Columbia or St. Louis? Fighting fire one day, busting concrete the next, followed by some cabinet work in between…..slow down!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
That is a nice table, but….
pool tables have six holes, for the balls to go into!!!

Marty,
Looks like you spilled red wine on your wood!
Drinking and power tools don't mix!!!

Chris,
Haul that log….
A chainsaw will make the load lighter….
Your wife could use *FREE* turning blanks!!!

Welcome to the dark side of Lumberjocks!!!
Did you use to play for the Chicago Bears???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No kidding Jeff. My truck looks like I live in it right now.

Well, Chris, it looks like there's some in New York, but not a lot.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'll make blanks out of it if nothing else happens. Just seems like a waste of potentially long boards. I'm keeping the maple and mulberry for her to turn and a few resawing boards for boxes.

Wonder if I can get box elder to turn. Those red streaks would be cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hi,
Quick goodnight. Home safe and sound.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello.
Goodnight.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Really sorry about that mix up. Sorry too, that you can't make it to eddies. I'll bring you all the stories…if I can remember them.

Hey Fridge.

eddie, the table is awesome. I really like the way you turned the mud bugs into the fleur de lis. Nice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I had noticed that you were a speech pathologist.not sure if you saw that I mentioned my wife has a masters in speech pathology. She never worked as one though. She didn't finish her practicing and went into audiology and is now an audiologist.


----------



## TedW

Yikes!!!







Dave, stop doing that!

Hi Fridge!

Bandit, it says No 8 on the shoe but sure enough, description does say it's 18" long by 2-1/2" wide, which according to the chart Chris pointed out is a No 6. Oh well… I have an 18" plane, whatever the number is supposed to be.

The 191 does have the spur on the other side…










Thanks for pointing out the depth stop, I wasn't sure what that was. I guess I unscrew it and flip it over to the other side when I want to use it? Makes sense. I think I can make do without the fence

I'm looking around for my #45 plane which is complete except for blades, as there is a full set of blades on ebay right not. Oops… I probably shouldn't be telling you that







But I don't want to bid on it until I know I still have that plane laying around.

By the way, the handle looks great. Just don't let JD see it or he'll want it back.

Eddie, that table looks fantastic. Sure wish I could join you guys… you're gonna have a blast.

I sure do like that box elder, that there's some purdy wood.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, so glad you had a great time and a safe trip.

Night all. Have a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Your getting into hand tools….
Just cut & mill that sucker up by hand! Dave would be soooo proud of you!!!


----------



## TedW

Don… 2 lbs, 5 ozs and talking, glad to hear (read) she's doing so well.









Chris, I've also heard a lot about box elder but this is the first time I've seen it. Well, actually I have seen it but didn't know it was box elder. It wasn't till now that I put the two together.

My most recent win, a James Swan 5/8" Gouge… $15.20 + 3.20 shipping


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, you got gouged.

Goin to bed. Night all.


----------



## TedW

Arlin, thanks for the offer. At this point I'm not sure what I need… just kind of shopping at random. Still, I'm sure the tools you think your club won't be using will end up seeing a lot of use. If there's anything I'm missing and can't find, I'll let you know and see if you have it. Maybe we can make some trades later down the road, after I end up with extras. That's sure to happen when I happen into a good deal on bulk bundles.


----------



## TedW

Bill, I wouldn't be surprised if you're only half joking  . I probably overpay a bit, but if I try to get the very best price on everything, it will take me years to get a decent collection. I'll start tightening up my bids as my collection grows.


----------



## DIYaholic

My one day weekend is coming to an end….
The sad part is that a new workweek is about to start!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Soooo far behind! 
Monte, great mirror/hidey cabinet!
Yay Charlee!!
Eddie, table looks cool!
Marty, yes please.
Chris here is turned flame box elder:

Andy, sorry about the lost lumber and friend. You could ride to Eddie's with us.
Hi, Fridge!
Nice planes and gouge, Ted.
Bandit, working wonders on the saw handle.
Glad everyone got through the weekend training safely.
Welcome home Sandra.
Don't know if any one would be interested in some of that half rotten cherry? I could bring that. I also have a little bit of holey persimmon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

I would love to have some personally and I would even cut some up for the Vets to use. Awesome wood.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Any wood you do not want give to Gene, he will be coming to my house and I can use all the wood I can get. Most of it is used for practice wood before they do a bowl or box or vase.

Arlin


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, sent you a PM. 
G'nite everyone.


----------



## TedW

Okay, last ebay winning for the evening, a P. Merrill & Co. 3/4 Gouge for for $22, shipping included.










Good night everybody…. ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz…......


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nubbers. Coffee is on.


----------



## TedW

Hey Bandit, I just found your review about the harbor freight #33 bench plane. I might follow your advice and grab a couple of them. Can't beat the price!


----------



## Doe

Eddie, great table. I'd like to be at that table some day.

Welcome Fridge. We can't get crawfish here except ones from China and I've been told not to get them.

Sandra, welcome home. How much snow do you have left?


----------



## GaryC

Something keeps sucking the coffee right out of my cup. 
I think,,,"think" the guys are coming to do the hvac today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Randy, hand tool = little or no dust air noise. I'm not in a rush, so why not enjoy the process as much as the product?

Ted, your getting a nice little collection. I have the HF plane and it's fine for rough work, but I can't seem to get it tuned well enough for fine shavings. That's OK though, since there's this cool #4 Stanley plane sitting next to it that cleans up after the HF #33.

Candy, those bowls look amazing. Jim Jakosh did outstanding work. The wood practacly jumps out at you.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the rest of my silly signs to start your week

It's a perfect day for medication 
Hurting you was the last thing I wanted to do, but it's still on my list 
When I NEED your opinion, I'll just kill myself 
I didn't say it was your fault, I said I was blaming you. 
We have enough gun control. What we need is idiot control 
Men should be like Kleenex, soft, strong and disposable
All men are animals, some just make better pets.


----------



## GaryC

It appears summer has arrived in West Texas. 100 in Midland today


----------



## mojapitt

I could get clear to 70 today!


----------



## GaryC

They say low 80's here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Only 51 in my future retirement area (Northern GA). That's what I like about the mountains in GA; not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin 
its another day in paradise , still getting ready for the gumbo /crawfish boil even going to cut the grass 
David,Dave,,William,Lucas,Gene ,Gary,Candy , Don, Marty Heath and Jeff and their familys ,and proable no tell who else from my faimly side , hope they dont embarrass me but them i might them  looks to be a good time

Don looks like and i hope i didnt for get any one ,if so its the early morning hours fault thke a few cups of coffee to set the pace for the day

welcome Fridge to the land of confusion come on down and eat some bugs ,

Doe i wish you could make it too but this want be the last meet maybe a crab boil a coming

74 happy your made it back safely and sound and had a great time where the pics


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte cool signs , what the bit you use ,i did the craw fish table with a small hand held router seems like William had done it once and it worked well but used a V tipped bit i had laying around ,i was thinking of getting a up spiral bit for the next time ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Chris i lived in northern Alabama for 7 years and loved it beautiful country and really loved the weather too almost didnt come back here but its where all the kids are what was i thinking


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don i think David is coming down early so if you want to come on down and well get everthing set up early could always use a extra hand just praying it dont rain that day if it dose well move inside and i have bioled crawfish in the rain 

that goes for anyone else if you want to get here early and checkout the area thats a ok and if the moneys tight got couches ,room here

Jeff im going by the lumber yard and pick up some cypress this week and will get some for you i got to pick some up for my benches i know you will be in your car but we can cut it to size here for hauling backor we

Marty if you want to we'll ride over there and get a load from there it pretty common wood around here 
one guy not far has some cherry thats he has also

William i got some peach wood for the smoker and pecan which ever you think would be best thinking to eat around 3 r so but dont know how soon to put the tender loins on before thinking around early morning some time and got my grand kids and and other family members coming too so will have burgers and snack for the kids too and got pleanty of fire wood so dont worry about bringing any brother had droped a oak tree and got some of it and i get fire wood from the lumber /pallet yard for wood too all oak

some of you turner may want some of it for bowls

o yea before i for get if anybodys got some Avon skin so soft lotion it is really good for mosquito repellent but will have some other here too , wear something cool its gets pretty warm down here even at nite now not uncommon to be in the 80 at nite


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris wondered aloud if he could turn box elder. 
Here is a box elder bowl I turned a while back. 
I forget which blog entry it was posted on.

Marty,
You know I love box elder and would run away with that whole stump. 
I recently bought a slab of box elder for turning though. 
So I hope some of these other guys get some from you so they can get a feel for it. 
Box elder is pretty and an easy wood to work with.

I'm starting to worry about the boil. 
I don't know what I'm going to be able to bring. 
I had a couple of ideas, but between having my hands full with current projects and family issues, and a recent down time from health, I am sorely running behind. 
I just can't bring myself to bring wood that other people have given me to give or exchange. 
So my choices are limited. 
Anyone interested in sapelle?
I have large panels of pecan but they are from glued up strips. Anyone interested in that?

I do have an idea for a project to bring everyone. 
However I am starting to run short on time and do not know if I'm going to be able to get it done in time. 
Just in case though, does anyone have a rough estimate yet of a head count of who is supposed to be there?


----------



## lightcs1776

Bowl looks great, William. I think I'm going to start nosing in on my wife's lathe soon. That just looks like too much fun. Just have to make sure I don't take it over.

Eddie, I've been to Northern Alabama (Taladega races) and it seemed real nice.

Edit: William, I do have a habit of thinking out loud. Gets me in a lot of trouble sometimes.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David,Dave,,William,Lucas,Gene ,Gary,Candy , Don, Marty, Heath and Jeff and their familys i think i got all


----------



## bandit571

Grumble….No Long Johns at the store this morning, drat! Made do with a Cinnamum with white icing bun.

Best job for the #33 plane is to use it as a scrub plane.

When there is a lot of Japanning on a plane, the No. 8 and the No.6 will look alike to the camera. #8 will have a LONG back porch to them, most of the extra 6" is in the backend.

Have to stay up this morning, 4 yr old Grand BRAT is still asleep on MY bed, along with the Family Mutt ( No, not you Randy) The other half has some errands to do this morning.

1st Mountain Dew and two hotdogs are now history.

Might get some work done on that saw tote, later today…...maybe


----------



## GaryC

William, you don't need to bring anything. You are bringing our project that you worked on so hard. That's enough. Besides, bringing wood or anything else has never been any kind of a rule. Some of us just want to because we can. I want to so I can put the pressure on Jeff. 
Don't bring any thing….. you've done enough


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William ditto to what Gary said 
you have done enough just bring your self and take a break ,and enjoy some wood workers company


----------



## JL7

William, ditto to what Gary and Eddie said….you've done enough! Take a break. I guess Gary is bringing an Incra for everyone! Not sure what Dave is going to do with his?

Eddie, looking forward to bit of cypress…..just don't see it in these parts.

Nice scores there Ted….of course we will expect some project posts soon…


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Thanks for the head count. I'll do the hunter/gatherer thing for the gumbo ingredients in the middle of next week so everything will be fresh. I still plan to go early to help you and David with setting up. This is going to be a fantastic event: Eddie's Crawfish/Gumbo/Brisket/Tool and Wood Swap! Looking forward to seeing all of you. I'm also looking forward to meeting all the presenters that Eddie has lined up (JJ).

Welcome, Fridge!


----------



## TheFridge

Morning

Crawfish, gumbo, brisket, tools?
What more could a man from south louisiana ask for?

Hell if I know.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, Irene. Time for the Infamous After-work NAP

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/100840


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' all,

William, your time and great work in managing, building and assembling the Rex plaque is greatly appreciated. Nothing else is needed. You've done good and plenty.

I'm bringing an appetite!

There is no bad place I've ever been in AL, MS, LA, TX, GA or the Carolinas! It's all good. And, AZ and NM ain't too shabby, either.

Bill, I declared a double major and ended up with two MSs, SP and Aud. (juggling clinicals was a bear!) Did some side consulting work for an EENT group and quite a bit for the state of AZ. But my real love was in the area of Speech Pathology. Especially with Autistic kids and traumatic brain injured folks. And language therapy with the little ones was always a blast. It was a fun ride. I miss the kids. Sometimes I miss the work, but not today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Gary's bringing an incra for everyone", wonder how pissed Cindy will be if I leave her and the kids in Branson? Probably very much so. No incra for me I guess.

Hello, the fridge. Nice to meet you.

My 90 year old grandma passed away this morning. She's been having it pretty rough for a while the last few years with depression and other mental problems, so I hope that she is at peace now. My grandpa died 27 years ago. Makes me happy to think of them together again.

Went to get oak wood and ply at the big stores this morning to make a cabinet, nothing but crooked junk at high prices. Guess I'll have to go to the hardwoods store tomorrow. Nothing to do with grandmas funeral til Thursday. Building cabinets will keep me occupied.

Hope all are having a good day.


----------



## lightcs1776

My condolences at the loss of your grandmother, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry to hear about your grandmother Bill. I didn't have the pleasure of knowing any of my grandparents. I wish I had.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill very sorry to hear of your loss ,no more suffering and pain for her now shes with him and sure they are both very happy and at peace now with each other .


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for you and your family Bill. 
Arlin is gonna pass on the cherry. Any other takers?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for your thoughts guys.

Gene, I'll have to tell Cindy about that. She had an argument/disagreement with the university of Illinois and was not able to finish her practicum and then decided to not pursue it further. Went to Central institute for the Deaf which is now part of Washington U. In St. Louis. She now owns her own practice in Union MO. She serves the typical patients but also does a lot of work for the military with veterans and also active duty. Hoping someday to be able to do hearing aids for the VA, but currently only does testing for them. She doesn't see too many, but does olive working with kids. Some of the schools send kids to her though.


----------



## TedW

I gotta run out… be back in a few….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody ever google their name and then select images. I've done it before, but just did it again. Crazy stuff it comes up with. Lots of people I have know idea who they are. Other stuff from here and there that I've been involved with. Today the last photo was Ted. That is all.


----------



## GaryC

Bored, Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little. Sean was napping. He doesn't feel good so I didn't want to do anything inside or out to disturb his nap. It's 90 deg. Here today. I'm not ready for this.


----------



## CFrye

William, ditto on all of the above. You did so much of the Rex plaque you don't have to bring another thing. Beautiful bowl. I think most feel the same about pieces of lumber that have been gifted. I'm open for any kind of lumber. Poplar, pine and red oak is what's available here. Except when Andy needs some help. 
Andy, how are your hollow cookies? Mine have all split big time. :-(


----------



## ArlinEastman

Fridge

You forgot Cornbread and grits


----------



## TedW

I can hardly believe the mess of an apartment I just looked at, for work. The place was kind of an eyesore to start with and the tenant, who was evicted after 3 months of not paying rent, apparently felt he was wronged so he spray painted all over the wood trim. Now before you guys go all crazy on me for suggesting to paint all of the trim, keep in mind that the building owner doesn't want to spend a lot of money. Otherwise I would recommend refinishing all the wood trim. Anyway, here's a video.






Here's a link to the video for those of you who see a blank rectangle… 




So here's the big question… how much $$ should the landlord expect to spend. I've already got the numbers in my head, but just want to get you guys' unbiased input.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

I do not know the price but what they expect and what they are willing to pay are 2 different things. Landlords are pretty cheap on others who work for them. Plus he has already lost money on this house.

Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

I don't know what is a fair price for thework. However, I can tell you I don't have any issues with painting the trim. I prefer stained trim, but that's because I am the one looking at it. For a business / income property, do what is economical and easily repaired.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm so sorry for your loss.
Like has been mentioned, she & he are in a better place, no longer suffering.

Ted,
It is a shame that the trim was trashed….
Like Chris said, it's an income property, so make purdy….
Purdy cheap to rehab and maintain!!!

I'd have no idea on man hours or rates, from which to derive a cost/price.

The checkered board floor is awesome….
Hope you don't paint that!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW

I've only done one other job for this landloard… replaced a pedestal sink with a cabinet sink. That ended up costing more than she expected because I had to change some of the plumbing around to fit the new sink. She didn't have a problem with that. But this apartment is a real test. Personally, I would like to gut remodel the kitchen and bathroom, refinish all the woodwork, replace the ugly stucco ceilings with drywall and paint the whole place. Problem for the landlord is I doubt she would ever get the rent to justify spending that much.


----------



## TedW

Randy, not painting any floors… although I will be removing some paint from them.

Chris, you're exactly right, it's a rental unit. It's actually a pretty nice place but to bring out the original beauty would not be cost efficient. Too bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Ted, paint the trim and the most of the rest of the place. Most house these day are all white. People like to start with a blank slate when they move in. Back in the 80's when I would go to work with my dad who was a trim carpenter back then, all the trim was brown fake wood/luan. Now it's all white trim. So total repaint. Gut that bathroom, maybe save the tub/shower. Put a layer of 1/4 drywall on that ceiling. Maybe scrape some of that texture off first so it'll be flattish. I think you're talking a minimum of 100 hours, possibly up to 120. Depends what the landlord expects to make in rent as to what he'll put into it.


----------



## JL7

Bill, sorry to hear of your loss. Can never replace Grandma.

Ted - what Bill said! I would be horrible on trying to estimate something like that. Keep us posted how it turns out. And the checked floor is really cool…...


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sorry for your loss. As others have said, she's in a better place.

My degrees are from EIU. Nice folks there when I was there. They are all gone now. One of my Aud. Profs went to work with a gynecologist for OSHA. Asked him what the H he and the gynecologist were going do for OSHA. He said he wasn't real sure but one end of the tube is as good as the other as long as he gets paid.

Ted, have fun, I don't envy you. Trying to do a good job on the cheap isn't easy.
As to the numbers, I'd sub the demo and the drywall and plaster. Figure your labor and materials and add 30% on the total. If you do the whole shebang, add 50%.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, my only recommendation would be to walk through the place with the owner, point out what you think should be done and see what they actually want to do. Then you both know exactly what is being quoted. You might be able to talk them into more if you show them why it needs to be done.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, Cindy would say the folks at U of I were not very nice folks. But it all worked out.


----------



## DIYaholic

A question for the southern boys….

When eating lobster, a plastic bib is worn….
Do y'all wear tiny bibs for mudbugs???


----------



## mojapitt

Real men don't wear bibs


----------



## TheFridge

No. We just wash off afterwards with beer.


----------



## GaryC

Y'all must have forgot about bib overalls…..


----------



## TheFridge

That's when it starts gettin serious.


----------



## DIYaholic

TheFridge,
Shame on you….
That constitutes alcohol abuse!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW

Down south they're called beer overalls.

Bill, you pretty much nailed it. I've only talked to the real estate agent so far, and told him just painting the place would run $2500. On the high end, new "apartment grade" kitchen and bath, replace the stucco ceiling, and paint everything could run in the $10K to $15K range. Restoring the woodwork was not even part of the discussion.

I kept seeing "sorry for your loss" so had to scroll back to see what I missed. I lost my grandmother a few years back, pretty much the same situation. Mine died at 96. While she and I did not see eye to eye on a lot of things, I had a great respect for her and still miss her to this day.


----------



## TheFridge

It may be wasteful.

But it sure makes you feel like a man.


----------



## GaryC

Ted, I'm down south and we call the bib-overalls. Never heard of the other


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Ted, they're gonna get out of it what they put into it. Is it in an area that could that could demand higher rent if it is upgraded?


----------



## DIYaholic

TheFridge,
I can understand your confusion.
That is, judging from your avatar….
You really don't know what good beer is!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!

Marty must be around….
Posts are getting stuck!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I heard that…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sorry for the loss of your grandma but know that she is with your grandpa in a better place.

Candy, All the cookies are still intact but the cracks are getting bigger. I was pretty sure this would happen as all cookies crack but I was hoping the hollow would allow for more even drying and attenuate the cracking.

Randy, I gotta agree with Monte. I've eaten a lot of lobster and a bunch of mud bugs and never felt the need for a bib. Yankees! Y'all are different.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you're to sophisticated up there.


----------



## superdav721

Bill I am at a loss for words. There is nothing like going to grandmas.
May god be with her and you and yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks again for the kind words about my grandma.


----------



## mojapitt

I do use a napkin. It's too hard to get butter stains off of the shirt sleeves.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just for the record….
I have NEVER worn a bib, while eating lobster!!!
Unless of course, my parents fed me lobster when I was a wee little one!!!
Yeah, that never happened either!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

BTW: I am not stuffiasticated….
nor am I a Damn Yankee, Rob already got that job!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Bill - Sorry for your loss, but glad your grandma is at peace.

Doe - the snow is gone from our front and back lawn but there are still patches in the neighbourhood. I have never seen snow in May before. This is going to be a short summer.

Eddie - pictures are coming, I promise.

William - listen to your elders. Uh, I mean your friends….

Hi Fridge, pleased to meet you. Don't talk so much.

Ted - what they said (whatever that was)

The crappy weather here has been pretty good on my health (knock wood) so I put in a good day at work. 
I'm seriously missing my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Damn Yankees was a good band, but I hate the baseball team.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing. I remember when one of my grandmothers passed away, and I sympathize with you on your loss. Prayers to you and the family in your hours of grief and for your grandmother's safe passage to the highest level in heaven.

Re: bibs and crawfish. No bibs allowed. Just wear a shirt the color of crawfish fat (a kind of harvest gold) and you should be fine. Washing off with beer, as TheFridge pointed out, is also a widely accepted practice.


----------



## TheFridge

I actually hate pabst, but my old restored pabst sign is pretty sweet.

I like my beer to be bread in a bottle. Mmmm mmmmm

Hello back


----------



## firefighterontheside

Also a broadway musical, but I hate the baseball team too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now that I've actually eaten some crawfish (tourist-style, but I'm learning) I know what a great feed you're going to have.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Sandra, snow? That's just crazy.

I don't use bibs. Of course, I'm also not the average Yankee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push---->>>>>>>>


----------



## firefighterontheside

The ski resort that I've skied at in Minnesota is just closing this week. I've never heard of them being open this late. They still have tons of snow on the ground.


----------



## TedW




----------



## Momcanfixit

Ted - love it! For the record, real East coaster don't wear bibs either. We sop up with homemade rolls…


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, that sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

If I'm not careful, I'm going to need a bedtime snack with all this talk of food.

Better head to bed. G'night folks. Have fun sawing logs. Get it, get it??? Sawing logs….


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhhgggg….
That was BAD….*74!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'night 74. Hehehehe, sawing logs!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good night everyone.

Arlin


----------



## TedW

g'nite Sandra
g'nite Bill
g'nite Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it Sunday?...YET!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I guess tomorrow is not Sunday….
That means I have to work in the morning….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

g'nite Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Morning crew. I have coffee on.


----------



## Doe

Monte, Gerry has a couple of t-shirts: "My anger management classes aren't working", "Embarrassing our children, another service we offer".

Bandit, "back porch"? Is that a real term? It's very descriptive.

Bill, I'm sorry for your loss.

About bibs, isn't that what plastic tablecloths are for?

Morning, Monte


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Doe, that T-shirt about anger management is pretty good.

Y'all have fun. And coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mornin folks!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte can I have some?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning! Not as hot today. That's good. Going to get some oak and build a cabinet.

Hope all have a fine day!


----------



## bandit571

Depends on one's idea of a back…..porch. If it weren't the the one outside made of concrete, I have no Back Porch…..

Lousy night at work. Partner in crime's two lines ran like….

I get blamed for trying to restart one of them a might too fast. Didn't "drop" three shots first. third shot of parts was full of bubbles, and flashed the mold. Oooops, oh, vell…

They were also about to haul my senior citizen butt to the ER last night! Seems a stomach "cramp" got out of hand, and I threw up a bunch of red stuff. Finally got it to settle down enough to finish the shift, and drive home, barely. Will try an "After-work NAP" to see if it helps…


----------



## bandit571

Oh yeah, got home, checked out my EBay…...WON a "15"" long Block Plane", really? Didn't know they grew that long. Well, anyway, a Stanley 5-1/2 Rusty & Very Crusty is headed this way. Might have the saw done in time. One thing at a time in the shop, you know…


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope the nap helps, Bandit. Red stuff isn't a good sign.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
10 days…counting down.

That doesn't sound good at all, Bandit. Time for a check up. We don't want you to check out.

I suppose one must have a back door before one can have a back porch. We have neither. Front door and two side doors. Neither has a porch…..or a stoop.

My old 250, the one I backed into with the Polaris, has developed a leak in an A/C line and has spongy brakes. 
Guess I'll let the mechanic take a look at it today. The brake fluid looks a bit dark. In 142K, it's never been flushed. It's about time. Maybe put the summer blend in it? While they're at it, maybe change the air in the tires, too.
Since the Focus will be at the boil with me, need to insure the wife has safe, reliable and comfortable transportation. The Polaris runs good but not a ride to covet for the 20 mile trip into town.


----------



## ssnvet

Take it easy on yourself there Bandit… the luck of the Irish can only take you so far.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, sounds like you've been getting your money's worth out of the truck. A little care and you might get another 142k.

Quick question. I'm looking at the possibility of picking up a different band saw. The guy is only asking $120, and I can sell the Craftsman for $125 around here, maybe more as I have a few blades. He has listed the saw as a 14" Delta w/ 92" blade. The biggest plus, besides moving from a 12" saw to 14", is that it has either a steel or cast iron table. My Craftsman has an aluminum table, so I can't use magnetic jigs. The problem I have is it doesn't have the rounded top like the old ones, but isn't the same paint as the new ones. He wants to arrange a time for me to look at it, so I asked him for more details, specifically the model number. As I am not always very patient, does anyone have a guess as to the model based on this picture? It's the only one he posted.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

Chris, If was a bettin man, that's a 10" saw in the picture. I think the poster is mistaken…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. It sure would be disappointing but would rather not drive 40 minutes each way only to come back empty.


----------



## JL7

Chris, I have a friend that fell into that trap…..the guy advertised the saw as a 14" and we got there and it's a 10".......a 30 mile drive in my old truck for nothing…..


----------



## GaryC

I REALLY hate doing this but, I may have to agree with Jeff. That sure doesn't look to be a 14". You really need that model number before you make a trip. 
Good catch, Jeff….


----------



## lightcs1776

Gotta love CL. At least I don't need a new BS, just would be nice to have a cast iron table.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, 
That's a weird duck. Delta's Homecraft line had a flat(ish) top but badged entirely differently. And it MAY be a 14" but doesn't look like it.
Maybe it was a model not normally sold in the US. 
If you do get to see it in person, please let us know what you find out.


----------



## mojapitt

And if the guy was lying, slap the crap out of him from all of us.


----------



## JL7

There's a picture of the 10" saw here (scroll down):
http://50.115.35.242/brianinpa/blog/5962


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, I really don't hate you saying that at all. I'd rather get a sense that it might be something other than advertised now than when I get there. I wouldn't pass up a good deal, but I sure don't need a 10" BS. I'll wait until he gets back to me with a model number before I take the trip. Glad I asked about it. I was really just getting impatient waiting for a response, even though it's only been a few hours.

Gene, I'll definitely let you know what I find out.

Thanks, all.

Edit: Jeff, that sure looks like it. The picture posted wasn't very clear. Oh well. I'll wait until he responds with the model number or to see if he responds at all.


----------



## Gene01

Chris, Shopsmith's TS table is aluminum. Some guys epoxy steel under the table in strategic areas so they can use magnetic guides and etc. I just position the guide or what ever then use 3 or 4 1/2" loose rare earth magnets under the table. It's a hassle but I have no way of cutting steel to the shapes needed to fit in the webbing.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a pretty good idea, Gene. I'll have to give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I might say "14" but not cut at 14" high. With a 92" blade it will be 6" cut. A true 14" cut blade length is 105"

I do not know about the price either but it is better then my Sears 4" cut

Arlin


----------



## ssnvet

Chris,

When it comes to second hand machinery, I'd take the devil (problems & limitations) I know over the devil I don't know, unless I was moving up into an entirely different class (capacity or quality).

Though it may not be glorious or gloat worthy, your 12" BS may serve you well for a long time. Watch the ads for a 16" Rikon or Grizzly that is deeply discounted (new or used) and then pounce quickly :^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, my 12" Craftsman gets about 5 1/2" high for resawing. I'm waiting until retirement years before I get something that will really be geared towards resawing. This just happened to show up on CL.

Matt, I'm really not looking to upgrade right now. I decided to pursue this one because I could sell my current BS for about the same cost, coming out a little better off with little, if any, expense. It's not a problem to have it go to someone else, since I haven't wasted had to find out it isn't what I hoped for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Change the air in your tires? Funny man. Your wife drives your truck? The horror. My wife has driven my truck once. It was terrible. I was nervous for her and the truck.

Chris, will it help if I say i didn't think it was a 14" saw either. Mind you I have very little experience with band saws, but it just doesn't look as big as my old saw. I was thinking 12" at the most,Mobutu it would be great if it was. Here's hoping.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
'Tis a bright, cloudless, warm day….
forgot what they were!!!

y'all have fine, rest of the day….


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Bill. And flush and replace the blinker fluids, too. Might as go whole hog, wot?

Wife handles the Super Duty with no problem. She's pulled 5th wheels, tow behinds and a loaded car trailer. The latter through Albuquerque during highway construction. She's a better backer than I am, too. She won't even try to parallel park that beast, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, good for her! My wife couldn't use a mirror to back anything much less a trailer. She says what she sees in the mirror doesn't tell her anything. And she wonders why I don't want her driving my truck. Mine is also an F250 with crew cab and short bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Work commitments, for the day, have been met….
It did NOT rain on me today!!!

Hmmm….
I wonder if I could back up a trailer???

Chris,
Sooooo, what's the deal with the BS? That's Bandsaw!!!
Inquiring minds need to know….


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, since your done, how about you come over here and help out. Long work day, going from civilian to military. Can't complain though as someone will make sure there is coffee.

I am sceptical that the band saw will happen. I haven't heard anything since I asked for a model number around 0800 today. Would be awesome to find out that it is a true 14" BS. However, I haven't found the 12" throat on mine to be a real limiting factor. The only thing that really gets my interest is the cast iron table, and Jeff had a good idea for a work around.

Hope everyone enjoys there evening, especially if there is good weather in your area.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser for today









About half of the workload for Day #3 of the saw rebuilds. That is right, I said SAWS. Second one might be a bit "special", though…..

I'll wait until it is further along before any photos, though.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's coming along nicely, Bandit. That's a good bit of elbow grease you must have used.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it good or bad news that they are opening a Harbor Freight store near me?


----------



## JL7

The house I live in now was built in 1959, on this date in 1965, it was leveled by an F4 tornado. I wasn't living here then….Thank God. Ironically, they are predicting severe thunderstorms and tornado's tonight and tomorrow…....Wish me luck!!


----------



## JL7

Monte….there are are few things at the HF that are ok…..

Little furniture dolly things….$9 (with coupon)
Super glue ($1 or $2)
Tarps…..($5)

Etc…....

Power tools, be a little careful!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That is GREAT news!!!
There are no HFs in my area. The closest is 3.5 hours away, in Massachusetts, on my way to visit family on Long Island. There are 5 (or so) down on Long Island, so when I do visit, I stock up on things.

Jeff,
Do you want to borrow Dave's anvil to hold onto???
Good luck, hope the tornados don't materialize!!!


----------



## bandit571

Seccond half of the "Teaser"









For being "junk" steel, that plate took a LOT to drill two, lousy, stinky holes. BIG smoke cloud as I used the 3in1 oil to cool it down as I drilled. I might have a "buzzzz" going on now…

Seems I caught a stomach bug, Cramping, throw up, or the "other direction" Whatever is down there, is creating more "gas" than Al Gore could even do….


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Bandit….
The medical report was well timed….
As I *WAS* trying to eat dinner!!!


----------



## TheFridge

The HF pipe clamps seem ok. Have used mine yet, but it's kinda hard to screw up something with that few moving parts.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, stay low, buddy. Those things suck, blow and throw. No fun. Maybe you should get on the bike and come on down early


----------



## DIYaholic

TheFridge,
Do the HF pipe clamps work well in zero gravity??? ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I'm guessing that was a 50 year tornado. You should be safe til next year.

I get stuff for the fire department from harbor freight occasionally. Tarps, some hand tools, battery tester, etc. I have a flat crow bar that is pretty good. Like Jeff said, watch out for the power tools. They have a lot of stuff though.

Very nice bandit, is that your own invention?


----------



## bandit571

Just making do with some "leftovers"


----------



## Gene01

Pipe clamp?


----------



## GaryC

Ooooo bad…....


----------



## TheFridge

DIY- I don't know what to say.

That was pretty good bud.

Gonna take awhile to get the giggles out.

I'll let you know when I try em out


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think harbor freight has those.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Look at TheFridge's workshop….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff knows how to fix those gravity problems. He can have your shop right side up in no time.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks.

I seem to be managing decent days at work which is encouraging. I have a second hand Ikea chair (I know- the horror) in my office and I sit there when I'm doing any amount of reading. It seems to help keep my legs from getting too bad. No gas left in the tank for the workshop for the moment, but I'm not complaining. Grateful to be earning my pay check again and still able to function a bit when I get home. Okay, maybe I'm complaining a wee bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Sandra. Maybe the warmer weather is better on you and you needed a vacation.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We shall see Bill, we shall see.

Anybody watching the hockey game? It's on downstairs, but there's no way I'm leaving this heating pad to go see.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, Bull Riding on here


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Which hockey game would that be?
Would that be ICE hockey???

Glad you are able to be productive at work….
Thanks for keeping the world safe!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently I can't get the hockey game here.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm watching "Holmes Inspection" on DIY Network.
You know that Canadian contractor that "Makes It Right"!!!!
*74*, are you related to him or know him??? ;^)

I will then be watching "Chicago Fire"....
I wonder if Tedster will be on this episode???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I was going to say that about the ICE hockey, but didn't. Glad you did.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chicago Fire???!!! I have never watched it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Whoo-hoo! The Canadiens kept their lead. Series is at 2-1. It's not that they are my fav team, but as long as they beat Boston, that will suit me fine. It's been awhile since Montreal won the cup.

Not watching the Stanley Cup playoffs is unheard of around here. In fact, even I watch most of it. Picked my son up at Cubs tonight, one of the fathers was saying - 'hurry up, the game just started' and the two of them took off running.

And yes, it's ice hockey. If there's not ice, we call that swimming.


----------



## DIYaholic

Push….

Marty's messing with the interwebby portal again!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm not a Boston fan, nor am I a Habs fan.
NY Islanders all the way….
Well, maybe next year, or the next, or the next!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I'll be watching the inside of my eyelids for a few solid hours. 7 hours would be bliss, 6 is passable, but 5 is what I often end up with.

Don't forget to let the cat out. Good night.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought I would throw it in there that we are under a Winter storm watch for tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Bliss is the nickname, that my sister goes by.
"Let the cat out".... but I just got it into the wok!!!

Monte,
It could be worse….
Could be a week long watch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, my manners….
'nite Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, Monte!


----------



## TheFridge

Hockey is better than soccer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, awesome to hear of good days. Praying for many more for you.

Randy, if you ever visit the Harbor Freight in Albany, let me know. I'm not far from it.

Monte, HF is a double edged sword. Some deals are great and some are miserable.


----------



## Gene01

Football!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You soccer hooligans have to call it football and confuse all the nfl fans.


----------



## GaryC

Finally getting some work done on the lid for the box


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
TheFridge already said hockey is better than soccer….
Soccer that's "football"... right??? Well, Rex would say so!!!


----------



## bandit571

Had left the mower outside since last summer. Gas tank was left empty. Couple squirts of WD40, some fresh from the gas station gas, and…....Three tries, three times of priming the carb…...Finally it took off, and the backyard got the first mowing of the new seson. Then I just parked the mower over by the shed, and went back inside the house. In a month or so, it will be to grab a Killians to cool down after the mow.

Can't get Randy to drive down here and mow it for me…....even IF I paid him in Mountain Dews….


----------



## DIYaholic

Mountain Dews???
For a job like that, at the very least, I require payment in the form of….
COLD ONES (several, actually) or a few (very tall) Captain & Cokes!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary, the lid looks fantastic. The inlay is great.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Chris. It should look a lot better when I finish


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Your saw needs calibration.
Them stripes for the inlay….
Are all crooked and bent, they ain't straight at all!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW

Jeff, I heard that tornadoes never strike twice in the same place. You're safe.

Bandit, unless you were drinking red wine or a lot of ketchup, GET THAT LOOKED AT! I'm buying old planes and I'm gonna need expert advice.

Well gang, it's been a busy day. I just got back from picking up a Craftsman 12" bandsaw with an aluminum table and tilting saw. That's right, the whole darn saw tilts to 45 deg. Got it for $150 from CraigsList

Earlier I stopped by HF and got the lathe per Dave's recomendation.

Right now I'm trying to sneak a last minute bid on some turning chisels, 2 minutes to go….

Got it! $20.47 + $12.65 shipping for these Buck Bros, Craftsman, etc










So as I was saying, while at harbor freight I also grabbed one of those $20 bench chisels, per Bandit's suggestion as it makes a decent scrub plane

Oh wait… last minute bid on some gouges…

Got 'em! $40 + $4 for shipping… here they are…










So I also got a buffing wheel for my grinder and some of that green stuff I keep hearing about. Also some files and a cheap set of itty bitty brass planes that I'm sure are worth no more than I paid for them. This was my first visit to Harbor Freight. I am now experienced.

Oh… but the biggest thing today… I bought a Freud 2-1/4 HP router kit, brand spanking new, complete with both bases, the plastic suitcase, the whole kit and the kaboodle, for $120. It sells for exactly twice that at Amazon.com but more importantly, if I could choose any 2-1/4 HP router regardless of price, this is the one I would choose. No picture because I'm too lazy to take one.

Besides my all day shopping spree, I also helped my elderly neighbor change the wheel on his car and 9 mini-blinds in a tenants apartment. Whew!!


----------



## GaryC

Randy, naw… your touch screen is warped


----------



## GaryC

Geeze, Ted.. What a haul


----------



## lightcs1776

Heading to bed. Y'all have fun. Night, everyone.


----------



## TedW

Gary, the lid looks awesome, can't wait to see the box.

Speaking of hockey, I was following this care down Ashland Ave. for a couple miles….










don't know who it is (or squat about hockey for that matter), but I don't mind basking in "their" glory by posting a picture of their license plate all over the internet. It feels almost as if I helped win the game.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Nice score. Are you going to have any money left….
For food & beverages???

Gary,
My touch screen ain't warped….
But I may be!!!

G'night Chris.


----------



## TedW

Gary, I'm not quite done yet. I'm still shopping for a scroll saw, oscillating spindle sander and belt/disk sander. Hope to find them this week. Also hope to get another 20 hour shift to help pay for all this stuff.

Update: I forgot about food and beverages.







I may be going on a diet.


----------



## GaryC

Ted, drop by my place. I'll fix you up with a band saw


----------



## bandit571

Won a Stanley 15" block plane, and paid for it this morning. Still hasn't been shipped out. Even an E-mail to the seller is being ignored. Hmmm, wonder how long this will take??

Recheck of the plane…..15"long means it is a 5-1/2 Super Jack plane. About like a cross between a #6 and a #5. Blade as wide as the #6 just a wee bit shorter. Looked like a newer model, we'll see about all that when ( and IF) it does show up. Another R&C for the rehab center. ( Rusty & Crusty)

Ted: that three plane set is more fore violin makers. The Windsor #33 should have been about $9.99 + tax.

I had a tool box full of lathe chisels I don't think I'll ever use again….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Why would a plane need to be shipped out?
Can't it just fly to where it needs to be???

I'm calling it quits.
Well, for about 5 hours or so….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, I hope they rebuilt with a hidey hole!
Bought one of those HF furniture dolly things with the intention of incorporating it into RAS cabinet/mover thingy. Still working out the details.
Bandit, hope there's no more 'red' involved in your illness. Saws are looking good. Maybe I'll just send mine to you?
Glad to hear about good days Sandra. Sleep tight!
Monte, stay warm.
Sports, meh. My momma kept the sports gene all to herself. Jim, hubby, likes to aggravate her by rooting for anything Texas. 
Gary, nice box top. Is that one of those really thick scrapers?
Randy, eww!
WOW TED!! what a haul! Spindle sander is on our list. 
Good night sleepyheads.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, yes on the scraper


----------



## Gene01

Gary,
NICE!

Ted, 
Whatta haul. Way to go.

Candy, 
Check out the Rigid.

World,
G'nite.


----------



## CFrye

Rigid scraper? RAS? Guess you need to be a little more specific Gene.
Edit: Spindle sander?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been a long day but all n all another day in paradise

grand son has arrived Logan Ryker Robertson 

















Ted looks like another turning is getting ready to happen

Gary nice box top those scrapers work ,kinda give me an idea what to do with that pic you gave me


----------



## GaryC

Congrats Eddie. 
Robertson…. is he going to make duck calls?
Good looking grandson…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cindy and Ted that Rigid Gene s talking about is a good one 









dont think they carry them in the stores any longer its a on line order item but its a good sander 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Oscillating-Edge-Belt-Spindle-Sander-EB4424/100061671


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Gary looks like he was calling something


----------



## CFrye

Hi Logan! Welcome to the world and Lumberjocks! Congratulations Eddie. 
Thanks, Eddie. That looks like a great tool. I like the feature of the spindle and belt.


----------



## TedW

Congrats Eddie, you're another young'un older.

I was looking at the Ridgid and read some pretty good reviews. The only negatives was the belt has trouble staying on track, but that happens when rookies try to force feed wood into it. They do stock it at the home depot I go to. I have to check my budget and get it if I still can.

Gary, the fuel alone would cost more than the saw, but thanks anyway.

Well gang, I think I can do this wood spinning stuff. I have just one question… should I apply the bondo while it's spinning or wait till it stops?










Bandit, you seem to know HF tools better than the pimple faced kids working there. I figured the little brass planes are cheap enough that there's no reason I shouldn't have them…. if anything, just to show my friends the cute little dwarf planes. But you never know when one of them might come in handy.

Yes, the #33 and I have a question about that. You mention "making it into" a scrub plane. Did you alter it somehow or do you simply mean it's relegated to that duty? I don't know the difference between a scrub plane and a bench plane.

Candy, sorry I should have clarified. Oscillating spindle sander.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, congratulations on the grandson. And you already have a nude picture to show his wife some day.


----------



## Doe

I hope you're feeling better Bandit

Sandra, I hope you slept well. It sounds like you needed a vacation.

Congrats Eddie!

Ted, I got the Ridgid sander from the home despot and it's great. I've notice that sales people generally don't know much. A scrub plane has a slightly curved blade to beaver off wood. Check out Blood and Gore (thanks Dave) for plane info. Read at your own risk - it promotes plane addiction.


----------



## Doe

Monte, here's another one for you: "gun control is a steady hand"


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Doe, it's added to the list


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning' all,

Congrats Eddie!
Ya may want to start working on the bassinet….
& the Changing table….
The Crib….
Rattle….
Pull toy….
Dresser….


----------



## mojapitt

The nice people at the weather service are saying that we could see 5-8 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Gotta get to work, but a quick hello. Eddie, that's one beautiful baby grandson. Congrats to you and the parents. Life is awesome.

Y'all have a great day. I'll stop back later. You can decide for yourselves if that's a warning …. grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
That's just ain't right!!!

Another sunny, warm day here. I may just be able to stay dry another day!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I can only hope that the snow moves quickly east.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning all!!
Andy has an oscillating spindle sander from HF, if I recall correctly, and has nothing bad to say about it. We already have a disc/belt sander combo. So not sure the Rigid combo would be necessary?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats eddie(grandpa).
Monte, I checked out your warning. Doesn't look like it will stick around for long.
Ted, you're putting together a nice shop full of tools. Neighbors will be banging a broom stick on the floor above before you know it. I had a lathe for a while, made some spindles for my small deck and then got rid of it afterwards. One spindle blew up as I was turning it. I hit a knot and the wood stopped.

Good morning all. I've had my coffee, now what?


----------



## JL7

Congrats Eddie on the new grand baby!

Gary, that is one cool lid…..must be those new Incras…...

Ted, some very cool tools there, but remember, it's not a contest…..you don't have to keep up with Gary and Eddie….

Also, kind of a sad end for your Blackhawks last night Ted…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' *74* and everyone,
Good to be home? I'll bet.

eddie, congratulations. Will he be able to make the boil? And, I was wondering the same thing as Gary.

Hey Gary, Talk about that scraper, please. Brand name? How do you like it? Easy to sharpen? Where didja get it?

Monte, Podesta just called. Said to pay no attention to you.

Ted, Another few feathers in your hat for your business. Custom balusters and carved cabinet doors and name plates. Looks like you had some quiet fun on the lathe.

Candy, that Rigid is cheap enough. Though the HF might be cheaper but, the edge sander is a real plus. I do a bit of pattern making and the Rigid has made it so much easier to get nice fair curves, inside and out. And, dust collection is superb.
Ted, it's quiet, too.

Took the truck to the mechanic yesterday. He said he would call when was done. No call yet. Hope it's not real bad. He was busy. Likely, he just didn't get to it, yet. Could be that the summer weight brake fluid is back ordered.

Need more coffee. SYL


----------



## GaryC

Gene, the scraper is the same kind that Eddie gave Andy. He's got a video about sharpening it. It's about 1/8 - 3/16 thick. Great scraper. Stewart-Mac Donald is the name. Stewmac.com


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Gary.
On my list.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary….on my list too…...


----------



## GaryC

Gene, Jeff… if you get one, you'll love it. I have only the one but, they also have one with square corners that I am going to get.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That lid looks pretty fancy from here!

eddie, Congrats on the newest addition. He definitely looks like a keeper!

Ted, My OSS from Harbor Freight is the previous model and has been a great tool. Some bad reviews on the current model but their return policy is excellent. The sanding sleeves HF sells are also one of their 'gems' and will last a long time if you keep em clean with one of those big rubber 'erasers'.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, I thought the square cornered one would be my first. Might be missing something but I can't see where the curved ones would be beneficial in flat work. Don't do much coved stuff.


----------



## GaryC

This is kinda cool
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084361/45138/paolini-lumber-rule.aspx
I don't need one but, it's kinda cool


----------



## lightcs1776

I can't get something like that, Gary. It would take away my excuse to but extra lumber for a project - grin.


----------



## bandit571

Ted: Sir Stumps-alot had a video all about making the #33 into a scrub plane. One draws a 3" radius on the cutting edge, and grind a new edge to match that line. Sharpen at 25 degrees all along that big old curve. Then just set it as deep as you can still push the plane along. Big old wide mouth on the base never does get clogged up. The scrub will either go at 90 degrees to the grain ( go across a board) or at a 45 degree diagonal. Turns a rough sawn board flatter, but with a lot of "scoop" marks. Then a LONG plane to smooth out the scoops. Board should then be flat and smooth.

Me? Feel like I've been run over by a semi, and then the SOB backed up and did it again. Cramps and that red stuff are gone this morning. Feel like a morning after Bourbon Street Crawl…..

The Disston saw ha an appointment with a file, to work on some teeth. The "New &improved (maybe) Back saw might get a dental plan as well. Handle for it is a work in progress.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's Andys latest adventure.


----------



## JL7

Good job Monte, I see Bandit has a friend!


----------



## GaryC

I'd give them suckers lead poisoning


----------



## GaryC

anybody got a performax 16-32?


----------



## JL7

Gary - my Dad has one. I have the 22-44 old school version for the RAS…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, ever had to do repairs


----------



## JL7

Not really Gary - I updated the paper holders thingies on mine. That's about it. I know the 16-32 has a history of blowing breakers and I think some folks have posted some fixes for that…..what's up with yours?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I know you're a vet, but I didn't know you took care of raccoons.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
nuthin' but mulch, today.
7 yards down….about 15 to go….

I love my Ridgid OSS!!!

lunch break is almo~~~


----------



## GaryC

The brackets that tighten the drive belt. I ordered new ones, tore mine apart then found out the new ones wont work. They are all that Jet offers. Guess I'll have to visit a machine shop


----------



## JL7

Gary - try giving SuperMax a call:

http://www.supermaxtools.com/

As you probably know, SuperMax was Performax before Jet bought them out. They are based right here in the cities and are really great to work with. They still stock parts for my old 22-44.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Jeff. I'll give that a try


----------



## superdav721

Eddie got a grandbaby hahahahahahahaahahah. One word DIAPERS!
Nice lid on the box.
Ted you suck!
Oh
boo!


----------



## GaryC

Nothin like being short and to the point, Dave


----------



## bandit571

Finish is on the repaired tote, saw is ready to show off, now









and the non-showy side of things









Might be a keeper?

Dave : Boo WHO?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow that looks great. Looks like a keeper.


----------



## Gene01

I saw a saw. A purdy one, too. It has a nice smile. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## TedW

Bill, I'm focusing on quiet tools. Also setting up in my apartment rather than the work shop. The neighbors living above my apartment are pretty cool about noise. It's the work shop, ironically, where I can't make noise.

Jeff, I'm not competing or collecting for that matter… just gathering a nice assortment of the tools I need to do small projects. However, that's not to say I won't start collecting in the near future. After all, tools are way cool.

Gene, thanks for the suggestion but I don't want to get into making stuff per other peoples specs because then it becomes a job. ;-)

Andy, I was reading the review about their OSS and pretty much what you say… newer version is not up to par, a lot of unhappy users. I guess HF never heard the expression, if something works don't fix it.

Candy, read Andy's post. You don't want the HF OSS.

Bandit, I figured it was something like that. Thanks for the specifics. My shiny new #33 will become a scrub plane.

Ridgid OSS, still contemplating. I've decided to hold off on the sander and the scroll saw until my next big payday.

I'm going to look at a drill press this afternoon. If it's as described I will make it mine. Stay tuned!

Dave, I know…. haaa haaa haaaa…..

Bandit, the saw tote looks great… nothing to cry about.

Gene, you're a true poet.

Ted…. oh wait, that's me. Never mind.










The saw tilts back 45 deg. I'm not sure if the electronics work and really don't care, as long as the saw cuts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted that is ironic. If I couldn't make noise in my shop, not much would happen there.

I'm going to look at some free lumber this week. Maybe that will turn into the addition to my shop. Hopefully it will not be a pile of crappy boards that I need to pull nails out of. Don't have much time for that right now.


----------



## JL7

Ted….quit taken me serious! Glad to see you getting the tools, and Gary and Eddie too for that matter….now you have more in common with Eddie than you may realize, he too setup his bandsaw in the kitchen. I suppose it would come in handy if say you wanted to slaughter a cow in the morning, and build a bandsaw box in the afternoon….

Actually, the tilt head Craftsman was my first bandsaw and it cuts really well. Even slabbed up some logs on it. Like Chris said, the aluminum table has it drawbacks and it's tough to clamp anything to the table, but still a nice saw and you got a great deal…...enjoy the new toys….YOU SUCK!

Bill - good luck on the lumber score…...now this morning you were asking what to do….how about pulling nails??

Gary - any luck on the sander?

Shop cleaning day today….no projects…..finding weird stuff to drag to the boil…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I'm no stranger to pulling nails out of free lumber. Just no time right now. Funeral stuff next two days and I have a cabinet I need to finish as well. We'll see. I do need an addition.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Thanks for posting the varmit pic.

The story behind the pic is my wife kept hearing something under the floor in her bathroom. I thought our crawl space was varmit proof but put a live trap under the house just in case she was not imagining the noise. I've trapped lots of varmits but 2 at once was a first! They look small in the pic but that is a big trap and it was all I could do to pick them up. Betty Lou wanted nothing to do with them after they growled and showed their teeth.

Don, Ever made '******************** gumbo?


----------



## DIYaholic

I nearly tripped over another package….

Not to be out done, by Gary, Eddie & the likes of Tedster….
The guy wearing brown shorts dropped off a package from Penn State Industries.
3/8" bowl gouge (Benjamin's Best)
1/2" bowl gouge (Benjamin's Best)
5/8" bowl gouge (Benjamin's Best)
Can't turn a bowl, without bowl gouges!!!

Assorted Slimline Pencil Kits (to match pen kits already in my possession)
Now I can do "Pen & Pencil" sets. Well, eventually….

Also in the box….
Micro-Mesh Pads (9pc set) (1500, 1800, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000 & 12000 grit pads)
ABRALON Super Sanding Kit (180, 360, 500, 1000, 2000 & 4000 grit sheets)
I want to check/compare the two different brands….

Not to be left off the list or forgotten…. 
4 Piece Diamond Sharpening Set (flat, Cone, Narrow Cone, Wide Cone)

Take that you tool mongers!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I'm thinking you need to go all "Daniel Boone", with a '******************** skin cap!!!


----------



## GaryC

OK, Randy… you've earned the traditional "You Suck"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy did you find how they got in?

Holy cow Randy. I didn't think you did woodworking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Caps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive by…..


----------



## JL7

Just saw a bulldog flying by…....

OK….you Suck (too) Randy…...5/8 bowl gouge…..sounds like a popcorn bowl in your future projects…

Funny Bill…..(the part about Randy….) but not about the funeral stuff, hope you can celebrate her life….......

Andy - I guess i'm glad I have a basement…..doubt those ************************* can dig that deep. Although I think I have a woodchuck or something like that living under the shed….any ideas?


----------



## bandit571

While putting most of the toys, er, tools away today, found this old box









And, since another one was getting a bit full









Figured I could empty the plastic thingy, and make SOMe use out of it. Opened it up to find a few chisels, not just any chisels, mind you









Now, the "lathe" I have is an OLD Craftsman T railed rusty junk pile. Doubt IF I can ever get it running again. So, maybe someone else could make use of these









nine Whatchamacallits?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'm a wannabe woodworker, I don't actually do any!!!
I'm amassing an arsenal, that will eventually get used….
I'm just hoping sooner, rather than later.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we are all wanna be woodworkers. Some are better at the cover up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt Jeff. We will celebrate her life.

Randy, I hope you can do some woodworking too and soon. Maybe you should call yourself workaholic.

Bandits got some whatchamacallits. Seems like one of you turners could use those.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was thinking Chris would like the chisels for his wife's arsenal….


----------



## DIYaholic

However, if he doesn't, I might be able to put them to use…. eventually!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm thinkin they pulled the vent screen out under the front deck. No way to check that out without tearing up the deck. So I'll probably have more  If Betty Lou were braver, I could send her under the house to clear out the crawl space a couple of times a week. This NEVER happened when Peggy Sue was alive!


----------



## DIYaholic

I shoveled and hauled about 10 yards of mulch today….
It felt like it was all up hill!!!

I'm gonna take me a looooooong hot shower….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes, Andy, that would be a bummer. I guess you can't crawl into the crawl space and fix it or find someone who can. You know I had never heard of that Taurus judge before. I mentioned it to my dad and he said that my sisters in laws bought 2 of them and two ar-15's to take on their boat on the Gulf of Mexico because of pirates. I'm picturing her MIL holding up the AR.

Take a break Randy.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, wonder if they ever fired an AR off a boat. Ain't easy. Well, it is easy to fire it. Hitting something other than water ain't easy.

Andy, we got a badger under the shop. Wanna come trap him? I know Annie and Oakley will have nothing to do with him.

Randy, Maybe you need a sled and some dogs to pull it. MULCH…MULCH you huskies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure not Gene. I guess it makes them feel better.


----------



## bandit571

Just went down to the shop, that long one seems to be a 5/8" bowl gouge. Hmmm, how does one use one? I think it was a yard sale find, for a buck. 
2


Code:


 1' wide roughing gouges<br />1

 Parting tool.
[email protected] 1/2" wide "V" shaped tool?

2 @ 1" wide skews

[email protected] 1/2" roundnosed scraper
[email protected] 3/8" spindle gouge
[email protected]/2" wide skew.

Must have been a bit busy with the old lathe, back in the day??


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, My crawl space is kinda weird. It is 6' tall at the back of the house and only 12" or so where the front deck is. The ducts under there obstruct the view so I don't see any way to check it out without pulling up the front deck. I'm not too concerned as I can just keep trapping any critters that move in. Now if I had Gene's badger under there, he would probably keep the other varmits out.

Gene, Should be easy to trap him but get a stout live trap as he will go right through thin guage welded wire. Bet you don't have just the one!


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening gang,

Andy….. funny you're talking about box traps tonight.

several years ago we had a whole family of raccoons tearing up our trash cans every night. I put the trash barrel on its side with a larger Have-A-Heart trap in it, baited with some stinky ripe garbage. Trapped the biggest ******************** I'd ever seen, which I think was the mama … The next night I got the papa and he was even bigger… hissed and spit at me when I found him. The next night, I got a two-fer, with two greedy little adolescent *************************. Finished up the next night with big sister. All 5 got the same deal… Live Free (across the river in NH) or Die (NH state motto) They all chose political exile :^)

Bunny mayhem strikes….
The slide bolt on the bunny hutch back door has been sticking and won't close all the way. Found the door open a couple weeks ago, but the bunnies were all inside. Well last night I came home around 6:30 and the door was open again. This time, one is missing :^( I think they have been kicking the door and may have wiggled the bolt open after a while. No signs of trauma, so I don't think a ******************** got into it… and since we got Skipper, they don't come around the house any more. So tonight I put out two box traps, baited with strawberry tops.. The girls took it better than we feared… but I hope we can get him back. No sightings of him since the jail break. But Skipper did key on something later last night and chased it into the woods…. hope it wasn't our fugitive. If you're inclined, we'd appreciate a little prayer for Chubbins the bunny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that sounds difficult to reach. I'm planning an addition to my house in the next 5 years. Choices are put it on a slab and have no access under the floor or put it on a crawl space. Crawl space would be cheaper. Just never liked the idea of that unconditioned space under the floor.


----------



## ssnvet

So what is it all you guys living out in tornado alley have against basements?

Motor homes aside, I don't think you'll find more than one house in a hundred around these parts that doesn't have a basement.

They make nice work shops :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer Matt. Hate when the animals we love run away. If they only knew. My old deaf dog comes out to the shop with me, but sometimes he gets up and wanders. Last week I found him on the neighbors property sniffing around. Calling him does no good. Had to go right up to him and tap him for him to know I as there. I thought I had seen him for the last time. You'd think a 13 year old dog would just be happy to lay on a blanket on the shop floor.

Hope you catch yourself a rabbit.


----------



## bandit571

Had one place where a family of Polecats, aka SKUNKS decide to move in under the back porch…...yeah….

Between the local cats, and the family dog, they decided to move elsewhere…all six of them.

Same place: While up on a scaffold, doind a siding job in lieu of rent, turned around to get more nails. There is a "main" street out front, then a row of houses, and behind them, an old alleyway. Running along that alleyway was a 6 point Buck white tail a-flying. One, I WAS in town, and two, only to "fire" at him was a nail hit by a hammer…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, the story I have always been told is that the water table is too high for basements, which I know is true in some areas, but correct me if I'm wrong is not true in Oklahoma and Kansas.


----------



## TedW

Darnit Bandit, I just bought a bunch of whatchamacallit thingies just like those, and I don't mean the whatchamafudge it thingies I paid $20 bucks for at HF… nice old ones like those that I got on ebay. Why don't you get a lathe? If you don't plan on getting one, maybe you can pass those on to Arlin for his veterans' club. Anyway, nice find. Almost makes me want to clean up my shop. Yep…. almost.

Jeff, don't worry… I don't take you serious. What I meant to say was









Andy, those are some nice kitty cats you got there.

Monte, I want to be a wannabe woodworker.

So here's the latest acquisition… a Mad in Taiwan but ain't bad drill press. Cost $85 and some time and fuel and a back ache.










It runs perfect and does what a drill press is supposed to do. Plenty of speeds to choose from, just too bad I have to juggle belts and pulleys to change speeds. Here's the specs…










Question, can't I just set it at the highest speed and hook a light dimmer to the motor?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think you can do that with an AC motor. Isn't that why my band saw has a DC motor?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a speed controler for a router?

Dimmer switch don't work, BTDT burnt the motor up.

Went back down to the shop, as all that rust on them Thingamajigs got to me. Now, they are rust free and almost sharp enough for iron wood…..


----------



## DIYaholic

We had a moose running around Burlington yesterday….
Just a wondering around, lost…. like an out of town tourist!!!

The "authorities", whoever them be….
Were able to usher him off to a natural area…
With only a few broken windows and a tad of blood and fur left behind.
http://www.wptz.com/news/vermont-new-york/burlington/Video-Moose-runs-down-busy-Burlington-street/25837806


----------



## ssnvet

MOOSE ON THE LOOSE!!

I always wanted to run around yelling that…

:^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Just got back from Sherry andmy ffirst turning club visit. We will definitely go again. Randy, thanks for thinking of Sherry in regards to Bandit's lathe tools. She has a bunch of used ones from a guy at work. So many, in fact, that she hasn't opened the Benjamin's Best 8 piece set. Then, as a kicker, I bought her a raffle ticket at tonight's club meeting and she won another full set of Benjamin's Best 8 piece set. She's a happy camper.

Sounds like lots of animal problems. If the dog doesn't work, maybe a 22 will fix it.

Matt, I'll pray tgat your daughters find their pet rabbit.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I hate to admit it, but….
You had a great idea about Arlen being able to use them turning tools!!!

Looks like a good deal on the DP.
Yeah, that gets you another….*YOU SUCK!!!*


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Hope the bunny comes home soon. Maybe you could go out and buy one that looks just like him and say he came back? No basements here or they fill up with water. Same problem with storm cellars unless they are the one piece style. The surgery room at the clinic was 3' below grade and we took all the precautions and wound up filling it in because we couldn't keep water out.

Ted, Don't do the dimmer thing! It will overheat/burn out your motor in short order.

Bill, Basements in Kansas and West of I35 in Oklahoma but too wet here.


----------



## ssnvet

Ted,

Single phase induction motors can not be made into variable speed motors.

You would need to hook up a phase invertor to a 3 phase motor, or buy a DC motor with a speed controller.

I change the belt speed on my DP about once a year….. medium slow seems to work for just about everything, and I'm not really in any hurries.

Andy,

Even if we could get away with it (rabbit had somewhat distinctive markings) our policy has always been that we are never untruthful with the kids. That doesn't mean they always get an answer. But if they do, it's the truth. Even Santa Clause fell to the truth very early on.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice DP Ted. Mine will do something like 16 speeds. Haven't needed to change it yet and couldn't tell you what speed it is on.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I agree that honesty is the best policy but it always broke my heart to see my girls cry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hard to think of Oklahoma as too wet for anything.

That is a nice score on the DP Ted. I don't think I'll ever get a floor model, but I would like a bigger bench model.

Can't that moose read? The sign said no parking.


----------



## DIYaholic

What's the truth about Santa???


----------



## Gene01

Never saw that badger. But I know of no other animal around here that will dig a hole that big. Several times, I've thrown big rocks and chunks of concrete in the hole. A day or two later, they've been moved.
I think he/she has two dens. Under the shop, and about 200 yards away, under a metal storage container. I've heard that they may have several dens, scattered about in a 5 mile or so radius.

Our rattlesnake buddy is back. Curled up in it's usual spot, just inside and to the left of the man door to the tool shed. Wife spotted it when she went out to open the roll up so I could tow the mower out. No need for Warfrin
again this summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

See what you did Matt?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sooooo…. the kids are hinting around about what to get me for Mother's Day.
Would I be a bad mother if I told them, church, brunch, then the rest of the day by MYSELF in the shop?????


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bwa-ha-ha, like that's ever going to happen.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff….Dave…. here's your ride to the boil


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds reasonable to me 74.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, that looks like a comfy way to travel.


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, until you get to a stop sign


----------



## TheFridge

Damn varmints and such. ************************* used eat up our corn for out deer.

Keyword. Used to.

Then the deer used to eat.

Used to. Mmmm mmmm.

Never had ********************. Maybe next time


----------



## Momcanfixit

Forgot to say congratulations Eddie!


----------



## Momcanfixit

11pm my time is usually quiet in here. Must be between the night shift and the day shift. Either way, it's late.

Good night, sleep tight, don't let the rattlers bite.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Night all. I'm ready to be done for the day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hello all the misfits and wanabe wood worker 

Ted you really suck 
like the kitchen band saw 

Matt i used to play hide and seek with my kids but i lied never did go looking for them just told them they were good hiders 

Randy i do have a cradle to make was already set to build it but its going to a month late

Gene thats a different Robertson from the duck dynasty ones , saw Willie the other day going down the road in a camouflage truck

ordering the craw fish tomorrow , got some boudin coming too

William looks like yall got neighbors Candy and Jim are camping out too got pleanty of fire wood think they are coming down Thursday

dont forget mosquito spray got some here some where i use that avon skin so soft but my avon lady moved got to google and find another one it works but make you smell kinda like soap

74 happy to hear yall made it back safely , gets warm down here dont it looked like a good time 

Andy i think that beer is a bit stronger here i had a couple and asked my friend if it was 3.5 said it was 6 r 7 still great tasting beer thou, big *************************


----------



## TheFridge

If you haven't cooked some boudin over a fire Eddie, I highly recommend it. Pecan especially.

It makes it 2.35 times better.

I know. Wow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to hold him today ,my daughter says shes going to be there and wants him to meet everyone she loves gumbo and crawfish .


----------



## superdav721

GAry ill take it.
Somebody say boudin.
For u yanks that's boo dan.
mmmmmmmmmmm 
rice on steroids.
Boo back at ya bandit.


----------



## TheFridge

With a crispy outside. 
Mmmm mmmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks DAVE….
That boo scared the "you know what" out of me.
I'm exhausted and that boo may keep me up all night!!!

I'm wiped & need to allow my eyes to close….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZ huh what where's the monster zzzzz~~~~~


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

fridge got some pecan ,and got some peach too havent ever use peach but may give it a try too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

on the basement would love to have one but the water table here is pretty close and they fill with water and to have one the cost is to high ,in tordadoe area some do have safe room in there homes ,have seen whole blocks destroyed and the few with safe rooms still standing a small room , tornados scare the hell out me , hurricanes kinda got a hint their coming


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff and Marty dont stop by any bordellos on the way down here unless you got thur gulf shores and stay safe


----------



## DonBroussard

Been away for a coupla days. Man, you guys don't mess around. I wonder if one our retired Nubbers could do a daily summary of this thread, like Nubbers for Dummies to keep lazy, slow readers like me all caught up? I need to get in the shop tomorrow to assemble some tools for possible trading at Eddie's shindig next week.

Congrats to Grandpa Eddie on the birth of your new grandson. Boudin is a good snack. I like it grilled too-never tried it over pecan. I'm anxious to test the "2.35 times better" offered by TheFridge now. I like the engineering precision too.

Tedster-You're going to have a fully equipped shop in record time. Seems like you only started building your tool collection a week ago and you're already into the stationary tools. Nice gets.

Andy-I see you caught the Lone Ranger's dogs. Never had '******************** gumbo . . . yet. I can tell you that once it's processed, it looks like a big rabbit. You get food, and a pair of nice slippers too!

Bandit-Nice of you to offer the Thingamajigs to Arlin in support of his classes for veterans.

Sandra-Glad you made it back home safely. Not sure about your Mother's Day plans, though. Kids and hubby might want to honor you in a way other than shop time.


----------



## TedW

Eddie, the baby looks right comfy cradled in your arms there. I bet you're the greatest grandpa ever!









Don, it's a start

Randy, Santa dyes his beard. Sorry to break it to you but it's not naturally quite that white.

Everybody else, telling kids the truth about Santa Clause is one thing but I just don't have the heart to tell Randy.

Randy, don't read the line above this one.

Eddie, we can start a club called "People with a band saw in their kitchen". Sorry I'm not very creative with club names.

Dave, aaaaaahhhhhh….







Oh you devil you got me again.

Matt, Chris, Andy, thanks for the advice on the motor and speed. I'll find a comfortable speed and leave it there.

Fridge, nothing… I just like calling somebody Fridge.

Time to get check out some other topics then get some shut eye. Peace out, ya'll….


----------



## CFrye

Yakity Yak! Don't talk back! In no order what so ever:
Chris, hear anything about the CL band saw? Turning club sounds like fun! Way to go Sherry! 
I did a Google search on the Rigid OSS and found a couple of reconditioned for $159+shipping Hmmmm
Ted! Bring back my band saw! Wait, it's still in the shop. Why is yours in the kitchen? Haven't tried the tilt feature yet. 
Nice find, Bandit. Saw looks great. Can't remember if you mentioned the etch on it. Is it visible?
Sandra, ask! They might surprise you! 
Fridge, Eddie, Don, if you all don't stop talking about boudin, I will be walking to the boil! Jim is ready to leave me here now to get to it! 
We put in a hidey hole in our last place. Rocky ground is another problem in this part of Oklahoma. Had to work around one boulder and put in a sump pump! Pretty sure the sump pump wouldn't work if a twister took the house (and the power). 
Andy, first beaver now *************************. You could be the Turtle Man's new side kick!
Nice wheels, Gary!
Matt, hope bunny comes home soon. Prayers going up!
Nite nite. Work in the am.


----------



## TedW

Candy, my band saw is not in the kitchen, it's next to the kitchen. I have a studio apartment so my kitchen is in my living room, which is also my bedroom and my office. Only the bathroom is separate, everything else is one big room.










Glad to know it's a good cutter. I haven't made any sawdust with it yet, but it seems like a well built machine. I had to take the bottom off to get it into my apartment, and still haven't finished putting it back together. I hope to spend some time this weekend organizing and trying out my new little wood shop.


----------



## Doe

Andy, Betty Lou has some sense. Border Collies are smart but ours were stupid with wildlife and would take on anything. Did Kippy learn that skunks may you smell bad, heck no. They'd take on racoons if they had a chance and I'd bet on the raccoons winning the battle.

Randy, those micro-mesh pads are fantastic for an incredibly shiny finish on pens and Abralon stays cool compared to regular sandpaper. Have fun! Are you serious about the wannabe business? If yes, then I feel a whole lot better. I'm not very good and wish I was. There's far too much math and measuring so I spend more time thinking about projects than I do making them because something always goes wrong (and usually more than one something). I love turning: almost instant gratification, oopsies can cause design changes rather than firewood, and the wood is a lot cheaper because it's smaller so experiments that fail aren't usually an expensive loss. You've made my day.

Matt, I hope Chubbins comes home soon. We had a rabbit that came from the Humane Society - they don't just have cats and dogs. You might want to check at yours just in case.

Randy, we had a deer stuck in the neighbor's back yard and I had to hold the gate open so the neighbor could shoo it out. It was just a youngster but he was taller than me. I don't know who was more scared, the deer or me. Funny watching it high tail down the sidewalk though.

Gary, I always thought some Harleys looked like recliners but that just ain't right.

Eddie, I'm really going to miss the boudin (BOOdain). I love that stuff and wish I could get it here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Doe, I know I won't find boudin up here, so I've already found a recipe. Just need to determine big it's worth getting a sausage machine since I read most folks don't eat the skin.

Candy, I haven't heard s word about the saw since I asked for a model number. I've moved on … back to window shopping. I'm great at it too, since it doesn't cost a dime to window shop.

Eddie, great picture of you and your grandson. One proud granddaddy.

Hope everyone has a great day. Weekend is getting closer, and I sure need a weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers, Noobies & Wannabes,

Should only have about ten yards of mulch to put down today….
& that will conclude our mulch season.
That is until the boss man remembers all the properties he's forgotten!!!
He usually forgets a few….

I think I'll have a little more coffee.

Hope everyone plays nice and stays safe….


----------



## GaryC

Going to have strong weather today…or so it has been forecast. 
Need to get to the shop today…. hope it comes true. Also have several chores to get done. 
Have some orders due to arrive today. 
MORNIN' Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## TheFridge

Peach wood is pretty good too.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubberoonies….

Congratulations Eddie…. she sure looks like a keeper :^)


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

It's RAINING! I know, not a big deal to most but it's cause for celebration on the mesa.

eddie, Great picture of you and the young'un. Glad he's coming to the boil. Can't wait to corrupt…ooops…meet him. BTW, your beard looks like Willie's. Didja invite him and the crew? Hey, Duck calls is woodworking, right? I'll bet they would love to meet all the other famous people you have lined up for presenters.

Ted, right cozy shop you got there. Got all the comforts of home.

5 days and a wake up. Then it's on the road. First stop is Amarillo. Or as Phyllis calls it, Armadillo.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, what day will you be here?


----------



## Gene01

Planning on the 15th, Gary. 
Does that mesh?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

Glad to be alive today.


----------



## TedW

Me too! Wait, let me check the ol' pulse…. Yep, still there!

Overslept this morning but don't have a lot to do today, about a half day's work. Time to grab a shower and go do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Im off work for the funeral, but nothing to do this morn so i came to the zoo with liams field trip. Ill get a pic.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
What….the Stumpy zone ain't enough of a zoo for you???

lunch break about over….

There should be a package from JET….
awaiting my return home!!!


----------



## GaryC

Gene, perfect


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums.

Got peeved at a LJ last night, seems he thinks I am wasting me time on "Cheaper planes". Kind of went off.

Sitting here at the home made computer desk, having a new flavour of Doritos. Number #404 I think it is. Finding a bottle of Killians Irish REd washes it down rather nicely….

have to go to work the next two nights, BUMMER! But then I get a three day weekend!

The 15th, is my birthday, and seems everyone around my neck of the hill country of Logan County, Ohio wants to feed me.


----------



## GaryC

Been mowin' the yard this mornin'


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## GaryC

That's a good lookin' crew. Who is it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Random family at the zoo.


----------



## GaryC

Tell the Random's we said hello


----------



## lightcs1776

Great picture, Bill.

Bandit, some folks think everyone has to do it their way. Not everyone needs a $300 LN hand plane. It wouldn't improve my skills one little bit. Personally I enjoy seeing your restored planes, as well as restored planes from everyone else.

Gary, nice plot of land. Sure looks peaceful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary you better hope Andy doesnt see that tractor!


----------



## bandit571

A look around in my little neck of town









The view out my back door.. Grape Ivy ( Ihope) growing along the fence









And an apple tree in full bloom. Shed is the Landlord's, not mine









Looking out the East Kitchen winder. These wil also be FULL of Sumac









Looking out front, we have a BIG Lilac. Used to have a Small maple growing in it, until my son cut it out of there. While in the same room









A small table and a Cedar Cedar chest. Solid Aromatic Red Cedar. Saved it from being made into a Picnic table. Walking out to the "Office"









Yep, I built that desk. Old Barn Wood. The Printer Stand is Wormy Chestnut. If one looks to the right a bit







One find another chest and a book case. Book case is just Pine 1×12s, the chest, with a Coopered top is old Fir Floor Boards from a one room school house teardown. I saved the floor boards for other things.

$0.05 Tour, pay the clerk on the way out…


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to see some pictures of my birth state, Bandit. Looks like Spring has sprung.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice looking things youve made there bandit.


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
Please check your PMs.


----------



## ssnvet

Another movie pic…. this one is probably for adults, as I think most kids would find it boring… streamed it last night with my wife (and stayed up way to late for a weeknight).

Saving Mr. Banks

It's the story of how Walt Disney persuaded the (deeply troubled) author of Mary Poppins to sell him the movie rights to her book (he wooed her for 20 years), in which he learns that the book is really an allegory of her childhood years in Australia with an alcoholic father, whom she adored. Turns out Disney had a very tough childhood and the two become friends as he helps her "bury her demons". Tom Hanks plays Disney and does an amazing job.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Our normal annual rainfall is right at 40". We also have a lot of lakes in NE Oklahoma which raises the water table. The Arkansas river is only 3/8 mile from my place.


----------



## bandit571

Since I had that finish out yesterday, I figured a plane of mine could use a touch up









A Before shot. Plough plane does work, just needed to have a finish applied, so









I think it might look a bit better, now? At least it isn't going around "Naked" anyway…


----------



## ssnvet

Coffee and a twix bar…. trying to stay awake…

count down is rolling.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - My daughter watched that movie and loved it. She does musical theatre and writes, so it was right up her alley.

Bandit you went off on someone? Well we all have to let off some steam sometime. Plane looks good.

Eddie - Great picture of you and your grand baby. That beard doesn't hide that big grin on your face.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mountain Dew and a "Little Debbie" treat…. Trying to stay awake was a failure….
Fell asleep watching The Woodsmith Shop….
Count down ended 1.25 hours ago!!!


----------



## bandit571

Someone took umberage over the fact i like those "Lower level planes" rather than pay a fortune on the latest and greatest planes. Then said I should stop buying them, go out and BUILD something to sell, in order to pay for those $300+ toys.

Pointed out that , YES I did make a lot of things over the years for sale. Set up in a Flea Market in a woods for a few years. Was told ny the owners to place MY stuff out near the highway, to attract people in. Sold over 130 chest of drawers in that time, amongst a LOT of other items. paid the rent for the house a few times. Got to the point is was more like a JOB, than a Hobby. Kind of backed away from all that…..

IF I were to BUY one of them LNs or LV planes, I been kicked out of the house, FAST. I just "make do" with what I've got, that's all…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You are enjoying what (& how) you do….
Other people's lame @$$ opinions mean ABSOLUTELY nothing!!!
Keep doing what you do.
I love seeing your rehab and project blogs!

Carry on….


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd rather enjoy what I am doing than enjoy what folks think I am doing based on my tools. I've seen a lot of great stuff being made with regular quality tools by Bandit, Dave, William, etc.


----------



## Heath

Just checking in and letting y'all know I'm still around. I just skimmed through over 600 posts. And by "skimmed" I mean I kinda looked at any pictures that were posted as I scrolled.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the ones that complain about you using the older planes are the same ones that drive cars they can't afford because it is important for them to look good. Do it your way and you win in the end.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
No one really cares what "they" think. 
Unless of course, "they" work for Taunton press.


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like we have a couple trouble makers that won't drink the koolaid.


----------



## ssnvet

Sandra… Our girls would probably hit it off great. My oldest is up in Portland tonight for "The Big Event" which is an awards presentation and celebration night for young authors. She received honorable mention for a short story this year. Her mother and I are both left brained and we have no idea where she gets it from.

Did ya get a chance to indulge at the Macaroni Grill on your return trip?


----------



## GaryC

Dang big storm. It took down a giant oak tree in the front pasture. grrrr.


----------



## JL7

Bummer Gary - looks like you need a sawmill now….......little stormy here as well…..hope everyone can dodge the storms…...you south folk are sending a lot of hot air up here…


----------



## GaryC

Oh hey…are you saying we're full of hot air?


----------



## DIYaholic

You're definitely full of sumptin!!!


----------



## GaryC

Bacon and eggs right now. Just had breakfast for supper


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
"left brained'?
Is that the same as "half wit"???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I think we should call Andy in on this one…..


----------



## GaryC

Can't Marty. He'd swipe my tractor


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fridge, Go on over there and work them over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What storms???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I would gladly trade your tractor for Andy's Wood-Miser…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, thanks. What a pal


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. I think Sherry is completely addicted to turning. She is surfing for turning pictures. She loved Jeff's bowls and his cutting boards. She is also researching CA finishing.

Matt, all my kids want to see the movie. I heard Saving Mr. Banks was great. I just have to get around to picking it up.

Marty, seems like a fair trade … grin!

Randy, let me know how you like those those micro sanding pad things. I will be traveling past a Woodcraft at the end of June and plan on stocking up on supplies for Sherry, Those pads are on my list.

Anyone have a recommendation for minimum thickness for plywood to make shop cabinets? I'm looking to make several cabinets for the shop as well as a couple plane tills. I have to get the shop organized. It's too small to neglect it, plus I can start learning how to put joints together this way.


----------



## TheFridge

I know where you live…..

(So who do I need to stalk, Marty?)


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, I saw you mowing with that orange tractor with the loader on it! You realize this means we can't be friends any more? Ask Candy about helping me do things "the hard way". She helped me load the biggest log I have ever sawed (and we both survived the experience).


----------



## GaryC

Aw, come on, Andy. What if it's my wife's tractor???


----------



## DIYaholic

Tractor Envy….
It's a terrible thing, it's capable of "breaking up" many a thing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Stopping by Woodcraft, you say….
You'll need your plastic cards, hope they're not maxed out…
Before the spree, but are afterwards!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, plastic gets paid off every month. I refuse to pay interest. And, now that Sherry is pretty well set with turning supplies, I'm starting to look toward making cabinets and learning the basics of furniture making.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - didn't get to Macaronis, but maybe the next time. Sounds like the girls have a lot in common. My daughter can recite passages and read books at lightning speed, be on stage without breaking a sweat, but can't actually tell me what time the bell rings at school or remember where she put her book bag. Left-brainer all the way.

Chris - 1/2" ply is what I've used for drawers. 1/4 inch for drawer bottoms or dividers. Don't underestimate the frustration of drawers. Shelves aren't quite as bad.


----------



## GaryC

I'm having a totally different problem with drawers lately. But, that's a different story


----------



## DIYaholic

"learning the basics of furniture making…."

Isn't that when you open a "flat pack" box….
Assemble a particleboard cabinet & install unlevel??? ;^)


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, did 1/2" work for the cabinet box or frame? I can't believe how expensive plywood has become. I'm thinking maybe 23/32 plywood for the cabinet frames, with box joints.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy … NO!!!!!

Gary … ewww … hope that doesn't mean soiled drawers.


----------



## superdav721

*Someone took umberage over the fact i like those "Lower level planes" rather than pay a fortune on the latest and greatest planes. Then said I should stop buying them, go out and BUILD something to sell, in order to pay for those $300+ toys.

Pointed out that , YES I did make a lot of things over the years for sale. Set up in a Flea Market in a woods for a few years. Was told ny the owners to place MY stuff out near the highway, to attract people in. Sold over 130 chest of drawers in that time, amongst a LOT of other items. paid the rent for the house a few times. Got to the point is was more like a JOB, than a Hobby. Kind of backed away from all that…..

IF I were to BUY one of them LNs or LV planes, I been kicked out of the house, FAST. I just "make do" with what I've got, that's all…*
Bandit I absolutely agree with u! 110% preach on brother.


----------



## superdav721

my 2 cents


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, that might be 2 1/2 cents.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, I've never seen 23/32 ply here, so I don't know. Yes, plywood is brutally expensive here too. Oh! maybe that's what I can hint about for Mother's Day! Nothing says love and appreciation like a nice sheet of baltic birch plywood…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Sandra. However, Baltic birch plywood is even more expensive. The 23/32 was around $45 a sheet, but wasn't something I would want to use for show room cabinets.

Time for some sleep. Hopefully I will dream of rabbit planes and jointer planes.

Night all.


----------



## CFrye

"Gary … ewww … hope that doesn't mean soiled drawers."
Says the man who talks about filling his long johns to stay warm…
1/2"ply in our shop cabinets, Chris.
Got to work early this morning and headed straight to the coffee pot. Little bit of water in the pot. Thought "That's strange" shrugged and filled it with fresh water. set the pot down and dumped out the old wet grounds. The water reservoir is full and I realized I had just dumped damp but otherwise fresh grounds in the trash. Thank God the rest of the day did NOT follow suit. 
I'm whooped out, anyway. G'nite Nubbers!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit and Dave - what always astounds me is the 'my way or the highway' mentality. 
Just because you have an expensive car doesn't make you a good driver.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Candy.

G'night Candy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, Candy … guess I really have to watch what I post - grin. Although those long johns do keep one warm. Have a great night's sleep.

I'll take a closer look at the 1/2" ply. I have got to get the cabinets going.

Turning out the lights. Talk to y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That reminds me of a funny.

When my cousin's son was little, I was having tea with his Mom. He had done something moderately saucy, and then walked over and said "I love you, Mom". She chuckled and asked him 'do you love me more than candy?'
He looked puzzled and said 'Who's Candy?'

And now I know the answer.
On that note, sweet dreams.


----------



## DIYaholic

The news is on….
That means I will soon be off.

G'night to those already off….
I suppose that means EVERYBODY here in the Stumpy Zone!!!


----------



## Gene01

Good night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Why was/is it a "Good night"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back from the wake. It went nice. Grandmas favorite drink was a highball, so after all but family had gone, we closed the place down by all having a highball and pickled herring. The herring has been a tradition in the family as long as I can remember. Never had any, always turned it down til tonight.

Chris, most of my cabinets I build with 3/4 ply or whatever it actually is now for the carcase. The backs I usually use 1/4 and then add a mounting piece of 3/4 wood across the inside top. I built my laundry room cabinets with 1/2 to save a little money. Mainly my cabinets are constructed with biscuits to connect carcase pieces. The backs are set in a rabbet and glued and pinned. Make sure that you square the carcase as you install the back. Box joints may be a little overkill. You could do it all with dados. When cabinets are to be painted, my face frames are glued and nailed on. When they're to be stained, I use biscuits glue and clamps.

Ok, that's all I got. Everyone have a good night, whether Randy likes it or not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I've never had pickled herring…
I've nothing else, except sorry.

I too am out of here.
BTW: I had an OK night….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

peek-a-boo


----------



## TedW

Bandit, those hoity toity expensive tool snobs have to spend $300 for a plane because they don't posess the skils to fine tune a common mans plane, or to use one. If everything is not precision machined to fit perfect, they'd be lost. Screw them… maybe LJ should learn how to tune a plane, then he might have a little more respect for the craft and for woodworking in general. Also, I couldn't agree more about the craft becoming a job. I hope to sell stuff some day, but it will be what I make my way, not what someone else tells me to make their way. Screw that.

I found packages when I got home, and they were addressed to me… Yay! The no-name bench plane arrived as did a few gouge shaped chisels and a 3/4" gouge shaped turning chisel that needs a handle… or does it?

Is there any reason I can't use chisels on the lathe? I mean, if they make the cut, isn't that what's important?

I was trying to square up the cutting edge of the bench plane only to discover the square I was using is anything but square. I just hope I didn't take too much metal off as it seems the cutting iron must be a specific length in order to work. I may have to find a replacement.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mornin'. Need coffee. It's FRIDAY!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Sandra. Hope all of your snow is gone.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Ted,
Why are you dealing with those cheap no name planes??? ;^)

On the serious side…
No, regular bench chisels should not be used on the lathe. From what I understand, they aren't beefy enough. In the event of a catch, the bench chisel would break and go flying across the room into the wall. It could also bury itself in your head!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Sandra, Monte and anyone else who is awake.


----------



## TedW

Randy, they have a name… I call them Tedster planes.

Okay, I'll stop using bench chisels at the lathe. The set of 8 lathe chisels I got at HF for $20 really suck. Can I say suck on these forums? I have only one decent lathe chisel, a 1" gouge shaped, but I can's seem to get it sharp.

Good morning everybody… raining in the windy city, but no wind.


----------



## GaryC

I woke up about 4 hrs ago and couldn't go back to sleep. Sat down in a chair and went out with my head hanging over to the side. Neck feels like there's a broom handle in there. 
Good morning Got 3" of rain yesterday. More to come today but, not as much.
Guess I might get some shop time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all,

Ted you can only say suck when you're telling someone else they suck. Otherwise it's a bad word.


----------



## GaryC

Here's a bummer


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, even when I was can kid, I was never that stupid. And I did some pretty dumb things back then.


----------



## bandit571

Screw the Coffee, i have ICE COLD Killians sitting on the desk!

On the way TO work last night, thought I'd swing around Lewistown, and come out by these thingys









They're about a mile away. Was just going to hit the main highway to go to work, but









Someone decided to have "T-bone" for supper. had to turn around, and go back through the burg. Work was BORINg for a change….

On the way home
 








A black GMC 4×4. A little further into town









The Town Trolley! That big white building is the "Junk-in-the-Box" Antique store.









Upstairs is a Mil. Surplus store called the Patriot's attic. Guns and ammo too!

Did I say we have HILLS around here?









I'm about halfway down one hill, and have that fur one to climb.

Lewistown? Home of Walter Austin? You know, that guy BEFORE Lasorda? The Town Trolley is in Huntsville, OH. Work is in Jackson Center, OH. "Jac-Center" is also home to Airstream, INC

Bout ready for that second Killians Irish Red…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Happy Friday! Gotta wait 1 more week. I'm bubbling with anticipation and fizzy with expectation.

Chris, built my shop cabs from 3/4 with 1 1/2 X 3/4 poplar face frames. Rabbeted the backs for 1/2" panels. Glued and pinned the backs. Dadoed for the 1/2 thick floor and glued it in. Tops are 3/4" MDF covered with left over Bamboo flooring. Then 3/4 X 2 oak banding. Used 2X4s under the floor every 24 ". Toe kick is 3 1/2X 4. Drawers are 1/2 BB sides and bottoms with simple interlocking dado/rabbet joints and applied poplar overlay drawer fronts. Some might say it was overkill but, they are he!! for stout. Normal kitchen cabinet construction wouldn't hold up to the pounding and other stresses applied to shop cabinets the way I use them. Lots of heavy stuff (Bolts, nuts, washers, screws,planes, Work sharp, Mechanic's tools, etc.) in the drawers. Big, heavy old iron vise on the top sometimes.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you're not allowed in my shop when you get here. It would give you a stroke or heart attack.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, If I had your 'rehabbing' talent, I might become more of a hand tool guy. You and Dave have my respect for what you do with those old tools. Don't let the "tool snobs" give you any crap! I do own 3 planes and the little block plane I got from Grizzly is the only one I have ever gotten to function. I really need one of you guys to come visit and show me how to set up and use the other 2.

Gary, Really? Your wife's tractor? I'll try to remember to take a pic of mine so you can appreciate how "the other half" lives.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers?

Any idea what rock Sir Stumps-a-lot is hiding under? :^o

I'm beginning to think he gave up BCW in favor of perpetually rearranging his ship :^P


----------



## lightcs1776

That's hilarious, Andy.

Gene, and others, thanks for the cabinet tips. I'm sure to loss mine down with screws and tools. I want to setup three levels of open shelving to store wood, but then put cabinets over them. I also have to get a better setup for Sherry's lathe tools and supplies.

Bandit, that antique and military surplus building sounds great. Unfortunately I rarely get to Ohio these days as grandparents have passed (still have a grandmother) and many relatives have moved out of state.


----------



## JL7

Interesting choice of videos Gary…...YUCK! That's a bunch of rain also, hope you can swim….

3 tornado's in the area yesterday, but no significant damage, thank God…...

Gene - those cabinets are great - built to last…..pound away…

Chris - I agree with the others, 3/4 ply (or 23/32" as it were) would be the best choice. As Bill said, box joints may be overkill and would likely to fairly tricky to execute also. I have a really good WOOD magazine article somewhere on cabinet construction, let me know if you are interested and I'll see if I can find it. Should be a fun project for you…..


----------



## superdav721

Ted normal chisels and gouges have less meat in the tang. Turning tools are heavier. If it breaks it will break there. Be carful if you use them. No i do not know this first hand. 
Preach on brother.


----------



## ArlinEastman

When I get a chance I will take some pictures of our property too

The last several days have been down and rest days.
You ever feel so good that you over do something and pay for it later. 

I cut some logs that I had in half and put some anchorseal on the ends (to keep the ends from cracking) so I can turn them later. Boy o boy was that a lot of work.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I feel like that most of the time. Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I'd love to get a look at how to make them. I have to finish redoing the back enclosed porch, but then it is off to the races. I can PM you my email if you have it scanned in. Thanks.


----------



## JL7

I have your email Chris…..I'll try to dig it up for you….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. Much appreciated.


----------



## TedW

My customer cancelled this morning, was going to install a couple of faucets and do some other handy stuff, so I called another customer and left a message that I'm available. Then I laid back down. Well, unless the phone rings I got no work today. Looks like I have some extra time to organize my new work shop… Yay!

Bandit, that's a nice li'l town there. If I wasn't dependent on my established customers here in the city, I would have moved to a small town like that a long time ago.

Gene, that's a pretty nice shop setup. All that's missing is the stove and fridge and sink.

Bill, that sucks but okay… I'll only say suck when I'm telling somebody they suck. I won't even say suck to say that policy sucks, although it does suck, but I won't say it sucks.

Dave, I've been playing with the socket type chisels, holding the socket as the handle. I have some turning chisels on the way, should arrive tomorrow or Monday.

I figured out to sharpen my gouges with my Dremmel tool.

Time to get busy organizing my fancy new wood shop. I'll start with the sink full of dishes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

Wife will not make it to town until Monday, so Wed or Thurs.

Arlin

PS - I already have them boxed up.


----------



## TedW

It's no hurry Arlin, but you do realize I have some turning chisels that I bough on ebay should be arriving in the next few days. Anyway, can't have too many tools, right?  I still insist on sending you any excess tools I end up with. I really appreciate your helping me tool up, and especially pre-sharpening them. Then I can compare my sharpening skills…. or lack there of.


----------



## CFrye

I think the embarrassment of falling face down in a cow pie would last a whole lot longer than the bruises from the face plant on the concrete shop floor! 
Bandit, Those wind mills are really impressive when you get close up to them. Takes a semi to haul one blade! Hard to get the scale when they are far off, yet look so close. Hope no one was injured in the T-bone. 
Talking with a co-worker yesterday and he told me about building his own saw dust stove. Any of you heard of this or have one? 
Sharpening gouges with a dremel? Do tell, Ted.
Anybody else having a problem with highlighting? Don't know if it's the sight or my computer?
Gotta get ready for work. Play nice and have a great Friday!


----------



## ssnvet

We fabricate timber cradles to a company that makes those blades… and crates for the electronic components, which are also pretty darn huge.


----------



## Gene01

Been gathering stuff to haul to the boil.
Chair
Wormy Mesquite log
#8 Bailey for trade
Slightly curved Draw knife for trade
Hot sauce
Still to obtain
Booze
AZ Honey
Blackstrap molasses
I have a crotch of mesquite, too. Probably 8X8X10 cut on a bias. Any interest from you turners?


----------



## ssnvet

Booze
AZ Honey
Blackstrap molasses

I see you left the most important for last :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

Yee-Hah!!!
Not working tomorrow or Sunday….
I've got a full two days off from work….
That and my weekend started 15 minutes ago!!!

Looks like I'll get some shop time this weekend.
I'll even have some spare energy, as the last two days were lite workdays!!!

Perhaps tonight, I'll do a little clean up and orjiganize….
So as to be able to go full throttle tomorrow & Sunday!!!

Can you say "Happy Camper"???


----------



## bandit571

I live in the county seat. "Big Town" of about 10k people. Most of the small burbs around it are in the 500 (Lewistown, Huntsville) to 1800 people.

Coming home FROM Jackson Center, OH, I can see those wind turbines from five miles off. There is a Township Road that runs alongside them. It is mainly an access road for semis going to Honda. When the semis go by the bases, they look like toy trucks.

The Black GMC 4×4 with the RED rims, looks like one from the late 40s to early 50s, split windsheild and all. tire look like they were off an old 2-1/2 ton Mil. Truck.

That hill? The one I was going down? Well that road that turns off at the bottom or so, is a very long, and straight road. THE LONGEST STRAIGHT STRETCH IN THE ENTIRE COUNTY, no less. At the top of that next hill there are two curves, almost an "S" sort of thing. Since last October, there have been four slide-off wrecks there. Supposed to be 30mph around them, still a few out there that just can't read a sign….

In-between those two curves is a Mansion…of sorts. Back in the 70s, a Developer built his dream house, tennis courts and all. Looked good for quite a few years, too. Then, one year, that "D" word showed up at his doorstep. Big divorce court fight over the property, and nobody won. Just going to waste away, now. Paved tennis court is now closer to a "Grass Court".

EMTs were loading some for transport. Like I said, wasn't even any skid mark on the roadway later.

Since I have to go to work again tonight, will have to go that way, again… Good thing I "saved" a couple Killians for tomorrow morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,

So what you are really saying is….
That you are "over the hill" and halfway down the other side!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Orjiganize? Looked that up in the dictionary. It said Randy.


----------



## JL7

Enjoy the freedom Randy….hopefully you won't have any "mulch" nightmares, I hear they can be bad…...enjoy the shop time…......

I'm taking off in the morning to pick up the kids and heading to my Moms to celebrate Mothers Day and my daughters 21st Birthday (which is also on Moms Day)......I think that will be a fitting day to break out the Vermont pancake mix and syrup…...thanks Randy….

Gary - still waiting for an update on the drum sander!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
But did it have an image (of Randy)???

Jeff,
Glad the 'nadoes didn't inflict any damage or harm!!!
Enjoy your time with the family.

You are MORE than welcome….
Hope all y'all enjoy the breakfast!!!

21 you say….GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## superdav721

Im coming come hell or high water. I will be on my bike with bed roll and a coffee cup.
Eddie save the 4/4's for my hammock.


----------



## JL7

Randy - It's hard to believe, but my daughter has always been cool, calm and collective. I've only had one encounter were she put her foot down and wasn't going to budge…....and that was when she was sixteen and I wanted to help her practice her parallel parking for her driving test. For whatever reason, she was going to have nothing to do with it…...

That was the only time I could REALLY see her mom in her….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I need some kind of proof from this weekend that you got some shop time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Maniac*- Sir-stumps-alot? Is that like Sir Mix-a-lot… I didn't know you were up on your early 90's rap! (Or should I say "down" with your early 90's rap). Sir Mixalot was best known for his catchy tune "Buttermilk Biscuits" which I can still quote upon request… "Well, Buttermilk biscuits, here we go, sift the flour, roll the dough, clap your hands and stomp your feet, move your butt to the funky beat… feels good…"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

That would be awesome to have. when you are comeing here just throw you trash wood  into the back of the truck.

That would make 2 bowls and I will show you how to make one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Pictures of my shop time are no problem.
It will just require a little effort.

Stop to take pictures on my phone, automatically uploaded to the cloud….
Download the image….
Edit the image….
Resize the image….
Save the image….
Then I'll almost be ready to post the "before", "during" and "after" pictures.

Draft a post….
Edit the draft (there are haters that despise improper spelling & grammar).... 
Insert/download image to the LJ post….
Re-edit the post….
Post the post!!!

Of course all that activity would seriously and negatively impact my allocated shop time.
Are you willing to take credit & responsibility….
for my injuries from the accident caused by rushing through shop projects and tasks??? ;^)


----------



## Gene01

Matt, 
Blackstrap is pretty good on corn bread and butter. Some folks make a BBQ sauce with it. Never tasted it, though.

Arlin,
No truck. A Focus. I'll make room for that crotch for you.

Added to the "You want, it's yours stack", a pair of board buddies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is Andys tractor, 









Honk if you think his tractor is sexy!


----------



## DIYaholic

*HONK!!!*

Oh, never mind, I thought you said if ANDY is sexy….


----------



## GaryC

If you'll twist that cap loose on the top front and drive another tractor under it, you'll be ok


----------



## Gene01

Yes?

Yes??


----------



## ssnvet

I fully intended to get board buddies when I set up my re-habbed Jet, but the more I thought about it, and the more I looked at reviews…. they really impede your ability to use a push stick.

The key to safely ripping on the TS is, imo, don't rip warped or twisted wood. Use the jointer to flatten one face and produce one straight edge first, then you should be able to rip without any problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, 1/2" ply is more then sufficient for cabinet sides and drawer boxes…..

Dave, I felt that was worth 3 cents….. (that's my 2 cents)


----------



## GaryC

Marty, glad you finally showed up. I found a picture of your new boat


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tractors are suppose to be green…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Easy Gary, Don't let my wife see that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, yes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too late, she done put a for sale sign on the large barge…..


----------



## GaryC

Let us know when, we'll throw a boil on the new boat


----------



## boxcarmarty

West Monroe forecast for next Friday is sunny and 84*....


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Monte. That pic makes the old tractor look good. Maybe I should put her on CL while she's running. Gary/Bill, Wanna trade? I'll throw in a LOT of rough sawn lumber!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Tell your wife that I'll buy the Large Barge!
I'll give ya a dollar for it….
That includes delivery!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, I knew I should have started dinner while she was busy on the phone. Now I'm gonna have to eat something good for me…..


----------



## GaryC

Couple of pictures of the big oak I lost yesterday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, It also comes with the damn birds that are trying to build a nest on it…..


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Were those trunks hollow at their bases? Looks like some rot from here. I am always amazed at how much rot a perfectly healthy looking oak can have.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
What kinda bird those be???
Thunderbird…
Firebird….
Roadrunner….
Sunbird….
Skylark…


----------



## GaryC

Andy, that was 3 trees growing together. I lost the first one 7 years ago. That's the rot you see. Those trees were not rotted out yet although, they would have been. The bark was beginning to come off of one of them from disease.


----------



## GaryC

Here's a better picture. It took the root ball out of the ground


----------



## gfadvm

This was my biggest oak. Barely missed wiping out my shop!


----------



## mojapitt

I know I would ruin saw blades, but I would love to cut up a root ball like that. I bet the grain is cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Did ya git any lumber from that mean old oak???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that was a big tree!

Andy, that was lucky! When we haf a tornado 9 years ago i had big pine trees go down all around my house and garage. One tree was laying on my garage. Only bent the gutter. Another big tree scraped up the top rail of my deck and bent another gutter. Ill look for pictures. May have to take a picture of the pictures.

That would be cool Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You just have to spend a day with a power washer to blow the grit off of it before you start cutting…..


----------



## TedW

Andy, you could have just left it there, reach out your shop window and saw off pieces as you need them.

Gary, I see a complete dining room set there. You plan on milling it?

Stumpy stopped by and sang(?) us some buttermilk biscuit rap. I think his ball cap was on sideways. Encore! Encore!

The three last of the planes I bought arrived today. The woulden one wood need a lot of work to make it usable. Did you catch that clever play on words I did there? You may not realize it but that was darn funny.

The 6 and the 191 are in excellent condition, just need a little sharpening. The tote and knob have been painted red and I'm thinking I'd like to strip em down and varnish them, like they're supposed to be. Or maybe not, haven't decided yet. After all, I'm just looking for users. I believe the black is also new paint because it's too clean for a used tool.

Bandit, you were right about the number being a 6 that just looks like an 8. But it looks like you were wrong about the 191 having an edge guide. I see no place to attach anything other then the depth guide.

I'm sleepy.


----------



## TedW

Oops, forgot the picture…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, i woodn't have gotten your joke if you hadn't explained it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That red tote is sexier then a possum's crotch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I puttered in the shop tonight, cleaning up so that tomorrow I can make a mess again!!!

Just for you….
Before:









After:









Before:









After:


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it looks civilized in there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet planes, Ted.

Randy, don't be looking at personal parts of possums,

Gary and Andy, great pics and I'm glad no one was hurt when the trees went down.

Thanks everyone for the cabinet building tips, I hope to start soon.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, just take a picture and text it to Monte… 
That would have been funnier if you hadn't posted the before and after pics. Supper break is over. Later gaters.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That was Mary, err Marty!!!

Monte,
Very civilized…. Never a single bad word is uttered….
They usually flow in multitudes!!!


----------



## Gene01

Ted, those are nice looking planes. I won't be as effusive as Marty, though.

Randy, the shop is neat. Like, cool. Ya know what I mean? 
I'm in lust over that RAS.

Good thing you have a tractor, huh Gary?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, somebody stole your scroll saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
The RAS needs a new table & tweaking….
But I do like it!!!

Bill,
Actually *I* stole that scroll saw!
I picked it up off of CL, in nearly new condition for only $100.00!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice deal! I see quite afew scroll saws on CL from 75 on up to 200. I've never used one and have no idea what is a good one or not. Maybe I'll see a deal that I can't refuse one day and then I'll have one. Then I'll have to figure out how to use it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok this is the best I could do at a before pic. You can see the trees behind us.








This is a pic from my back deck looking toward the trees from the before pic.








Here is my driveway as we were clearing trees from it.








Here is my back yard.








It's hard to believe now, that it ever looked like that. Also it makes me think what my place would look like now if I hadn't lost all those trees.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The scroll saw is a DeWalt DW788, considered top of the line unless you want to spend BIG money.
It retails new for around $500.00.
If you take a look at some of William's projects, you'll see what they are capable of. He's a master scroller!!!

That sure does look like a lot of fallen trees!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a lot Randy. Took us about 3 years to get it cleaned up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Three years….
And I thought I procrastinated!!!


----------



## superdav721

All you folks with damage take care cleaning up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
We're all a mess here….
There ain't no cleaning that up!!!

Time for me to pass out, err retire for the night.
I've shop time scheduled for tomorrow….
Need to take pictures for Bill while I'm at it!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Dave, we're all damaged… that's why we're here. Good luck finding anyone to clean up this mess.

Marty, thanks for that motivating thought.


----------



## Doe

I didn't feel like yakking yesterday. Still don't.

Nice shops, town, tools. Gasp! Really close calls. Are roots twirly like burls?

Arlin, are you sleeping ok?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

For some reason, my body decided to awake….
My mind though, is still asleep!
Just glad that the body brewed up some coffee!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, great shop you have there. I'm sure you were thinking about looking somewhere inappropriate, so while it was indeed Marty, it probably still fits - grin.

Hope y'all enjoy the day.


----------



## GaryC

Dang


----------



## TedW

Candy, just be careful you don't reshape the edge. I'm using a medium/fine stone and making quick moving passes. Avoid stopping in one spot. I also wear reading glasses so I can see real close what I'm doing.


----------



## DonBroussard

This is the tree that crashed through our house in Hurricane Gustav in 2008. Water oak 82" in diameter at its base, healthy through and through. The tree was pushed over along with its root ball into our house. The tree didn't even break as it went through the roof and landed on the floor. We thought about milling the tree into oak flooring for our new house, but we were discouraged by our builder and others.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I still would have had it cut and stacked. Can always use the wood somewhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stick Don…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain came thru this morning and has now moved out for a nice auction enriched day…..

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Is that you getting a manicure???
Really strange looking finger!!!

Don,
Hugeness there….
How tall was it?

Marty,
Happy hunting….


----------



## DamnYankee

Nearly 2000 posts since I last checked in!
Been off for the last 10 days on training.
Got tased, got to play in a "shoot house", got shot with a 9mm sim-round, and got to play in an escalation of force simulator! Good fun indeed!


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Shameless. Why is it that you get all the fun


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, That tree came down before I had the mill but it did make a lot of firewood. Nice job on the shop.

Bill, Those pics look a lot like my place when I bought it only the trees were oak, hackberry, and poison ivy.

DY, That sound like a lot of fun for a YOUNG guy.

Don, That is an enormous tree! Way too big for me to mill. Not sure if we have water oaks but I'm gonna Google it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm off on an important mission this morning: to see what that new Taco Bell breakfast menu is all about…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Taco bell breakfast? Thats interesting.

Ive got some poison ivy "trees".

Wow Don were you home?

Good morning all! Headed to soccer game.


----------



## Gene01

Kevin, Rachel and grand kids are here for Mother's Day. 
No time for blather. Waffles are cooking.
SYL.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm doing laundry….
Watching "Rough Cut"....
& watching YouTube turning videos.

Since the drier is in the shop & the vids are woodworking….
Bill, does this count as shop time???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats questionable. Put some wood in the drier.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I have heard that turning root ball makes for some awesome grain figure. I do not know but have seen some. A root like that would make 6 to 10 bowls

Arlin


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-I don't know how tall it was, but after it was down, it was about 120' long. I'm sure I can find a formula in one of my engineering books to convert length into height.

Bill-No one was home. I had one of those jobs that was always "essential" (making sure that customers had potable water and that firefighters had water to fight fires). BTW, I always told our fire chief that he was one of our best customers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We do use a lot of water at times. Our relationship has not always been very good. They accuse us of breaking things. The hydrants are there for the FD to use. That's why they're called fire hydrants. We all understand water hammer, but when someone's house is burning down I'm not gonna take two minutes to open a hydrant. I suppose you have wet barrel hydrants down there and don't have to worry about letting the hydrants drain before putting the cap on.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-I used to train the FD personnel on opening and closing hydrants, so they would at least be aware of impacts from the water supply perspective. I can't say that we ever experienced main breaks from hydrant operations. The biggest impact we'd see is customer complaints due to reversal of normal flow direction. Saving lives and property takes first priority and customers usually agreed and understood.

BTW, you are correct about the wet barrel hydrants. We don't normally have frozen hydrants in our subtropical climate.


----------



## TedW

Don, 120 feet long would make it…. hmmm, let's see…. divide by the sum of the length by diameter, carry the 4, add the area of the ground, inverted, add a dash of salt, and multiply by pi to the 9th fractal…. 3 feet tall!

Wait, that's not right. Stand that tree back up again.. I'll bring my tape measure.

Randy, that's my Tedward Chiselhands finger.

Mmmmm… Taco Bell breakfast….









My turning chisels arrived…. Yay!! Also some Miller Falls carving tools, an old egg-beater drill and a Campbell Hausfeld 1" pinner. It's like Christmas in May!

The turning chisels don't have any manufacturer markings but I can tell they are a gazillion times better than the cheap crappy ones I bought at HF. Can I say crappy in these forums? Anyway, they probably have a mark on the tang but I'm not going to pry the handle off to see, so we'll just call them "Better Than Crap" brand. the tips are all in good shape, just need a slight sharpening and they're good to go.

Another bit of good news to report… one of my best customers called this morning and needs some stuff done on her building, which is about a block away from me. That scroll saw and/or Ridgid oscillating sander may be on it's way in the next week or so, and I'll still be able to pay my bills. Well… if I can pry myself away from eBay long enough


----------



## TedW

Bill and Don, that's interesting about fire hydrants, water pressure and water hammer. I had never thought about it before, I guess mostly because in a big city like Chicago it's not an issue. Still interesting though.


----------



## Gene01

Monte,
Kevin (my son) wants to copy your sliding mirror for some shop storage. He needs to know what slide hardware you used.

Don, that's funny! 
Ted, so was that. Kevin said that you forgot to figure the effects of gravity, though.


----------



## DIYaholic

When determining the length to height ratio proportionality….
One must compensate/account for the movement of the wood, due to humidity!!!
& you folks call yourselves woodworkers!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, twerps…..DO I HAVE TO GET OUT OF BED? Really??

Well I guess the after-work NAP is over. Neither complete or finished. Walked to the Kitchen, cracked open the last of the Killians. Picked out a small bowl, filled it with shredded cheese, some Frisch's Tartar sauce, and a BIG handful of Real Bacon Bits, Stir the "Salad" until 
"happy". Sip the Irish Red and enjoy.

Yo-yo in Michigan FINALLY shipped that 15" Block Plane….LAST NIGHT. MIGHT get here from Howel, MI…Monday??? Moving at the speed of Randy, or is that Smell?

Next three nights….OFF! After the Cluster-F last night, I could use a break from the Outhouse called work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. Don, that wasn't a tree. That was a forest, condensed into one enormous log.

Ted, I started my wife on the HF tools for her lather. Replaced them after they bent.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the humidity was hurricane Gustov. Actually, I would love to know how many board feet of lumber was in it. I have an oak tree near me that I lost after. Rough calculations says there is about 7000 board feet in it. They are not planning on taking it down, but I can dream.

Gene, I use - Blum, 16" full extention drawer slides. Other ball - bearing slides will work, but they need to be full extention.


----------



## CFrye

Prepping for the trip! Air out tent. Inflate/deflate mattresses. Clean out coolers. Scrub down chairs. Select wood for swapping. Hide keys from hubby so he won't leave me and hog all the boudin for himself…
Lots of lumber in those downed trees. Bill and Andy, close. Gary, close enough. Don, glad you weren't home!
How many are bringing family/spouses?
Gotta get 'er done!


----------



## mojapitt

Does it have to be their own spouse or just a "spouse"?


----------



## mojapitt

What happens in West Monroe, stays in West Monroe


----------



## bandit571

Up date on that "T-bone wreck"

Not a T-bone, really. A guy was stopped to make a turn onto the road I was on. A second car was right behind him. With all them red thingys a-shining up, too. Another car, in a hurry, did not notice those bright red items. Knocked the car INTO the truck. Three people hauled to the hospital, truck was driven away, cars totaled. Driver in the truck was shakened, but not stirred. Driver in the second car, and her paasenger were taken away, car towed. Cause of the crash was taken away, her car towed away, and she got a ticket for assurred clear distance. All were heade to the west.

Two hours earlier, on the same highway ( St. Rt. 274) but off to the east a few miles. The state road crosses US 33. Yep, another three car pile up, from someone waitng to make a turn, got in a hurry, and turn just a hair too soon. "Pinball" in an intersection…..what fun. It was the main reason I went through Lewistown that day. Just can't fix…...

BAD night at work last night…...we will leave it at that. More of the "You can't fix…." sort of stuff.

Hey, maybe I might get a Hand plane next week? Maybe have it ready to show off on my birthday, too? 
Mine is the 15th, Daughter's is the 23rd, plus Mother's Day tomorrow. Busy week, IF the van holds out. Start to sound like something Oliver Hardy would drive. Even has a Kerosene smell to the exhaust!


----------



## bandit571

Dang flowers, and Bloomin trees. Sneezes galore! Have an old habit with them, though. When a sneeze occurs, it starts with a "HOR….." and ends with a "T" LOUDLY, I might add.

It is OK, though, as long as I don't sneeze at BOTH ends.

The only bad part about this George Killian's Irish Red? I only had ONE when I woke up, and they are gone. Last of the six, and now they are all gone….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, all those wrecks and nobody was on their cell phones?


----------



## TedW

Gene and Randy, I guess that would explain the missing 117'... either that or the fact that I was using my Windows calculator.

Chris, I was hoping the HF tools would at least get me started while I wait for the eBay stuff to arrive. Well, if by getting started I meant an exercise in frustration, I was right! I thought about returning them but the drive is so far it's not worth the $20. Sure is a decent lathe though, for the money.

Dave, did I mention that's a pretty decent lathe for the money? Thanks for the suggestion, I'd have never gone for a HF lathe otherwise. Only thing is it needs a longer tool rest.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, for the info, Monte.

Re: Spouses. If I can find one along the highway…maybe. 
Mine is undergoing toe surgery on Monday. I'm leaving Wednesday. She'll be a semi invalid for 6 weeks according to the Dr. They don't know Phyllis. 6 DAYS is more like it for her. 
Otherwise, she'd be with me. She and I love the southland. Southern Texas, (I like ALL of Texas) Louisiana and Alabama especially.


----------



## bandit571

Want do you think? Well nobody cited for it, anyway.

Around here, we have the Honda Drivers. 75 mph on any road they get on, and get out of their way. They tend to wait til the last minute, then drive as fast as they can, to get that attendence bonus at work. Then they seem to think they have to beat everyone home, too.

Worked at the Marysville plant of HONDA. At least three wrecks a week in front of the place. Over at the East Liberty Plant, I saw a four car pile up of cars LEAVING work. There are STOP LIGHTS at the exit gate, way up so people MIGHT see them. Yeah, right. This is the same bunch that ran over a guy walking to his car.

Weld shop at Honda lost a guy a few years back. Seems there is an Off Ramp to turn on to Honda Highway. Speed limit on the main highway is 65 ( yeah right) but the ramp is 25. Car went airbourne! About a third of the way up the ramp. Just can't fix…..


----------



## bandit571

It got so bad around the auto plants, that the Ohio State Highway Patrol moved their outpost from Bellefontaine ten miles to a spot just a mile down the road from Honda. Nice place, funded by all them Honda drivers, of course.

Two lanes on an overpass. I'm in the Passing lane, going around a semi. I'm doing 65, semi doing 60. Fast enough? Not for Honda Driver. He passes the semi on the rail side, barely. With an on ramp just ahead, too. He just had to do 80, so get out of his way!


----------



## TedW

I saw a guy texting while walking out into the street, didn't bother to look up, oncoming car hit the brakes but still bumped into the guy. A good 40' away from the crosswalk and he had the balls to report the incident to the police. He wasn't even hurt, the car just barely bumped him. So, I hung out till the police got there. Soon as he started telling them what happened, from his point of view, I told the police and the driver I saw everything and the guy that got "hit" is just damn lucky the driver was paying attention, because he sure as heck wasn't. I'm guessing he probably wanted to weasel some insurance money out of the incident, but I put a stop to that. Monte's comment about nobody being on their cell phones reminded me of this incident, thought I would share. Looks like I thought right.


----------



## mojapitt

Saw a kid on his bicycle texting. He run into the side of a building. I don't know if he was hurt, too busy laughing.


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I see it as there being two distinct types of drivers… those who think before stepping on the gas pedal and those who step on the gas pedal and then think, or not. Chicago drivers are generally pretty considerate, but there are always a few who step on the gas pedal and then think about what the heck they're doing.


----------



## TedW

Monte, not that thar is funny!


----------



## bandit571

dad used to work as a Mechanic for the State Highway Department. his take on the Driver's Exam for their drivers?

IF the person gets lost, and wanders in
IF same person bumps into a state truck
IF same person uses their hand to brace themselves before they fall flat
IF same person somehow makes the driver's door pop open
IF same person crawl up into the cab of that truck
IF same person happens to turn the key, trying to turn on the radio
IF the truck starts

If the truck starts, startles the person enoough that they hit the gear shift into "Drive", grab onto that wheel shaped thingy in front of them

Well, that person passed the drivers exam…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Ted, I did the exact same thing when it came to the HF lathe tools. Figured it would get Sherry started and I could worry about it later. Unfortunately I think it could have gotten her seriously hurt instead as well.

Stupid drivers are everywhere (although I think they are more common in NY and NJ, and tend to get together during rush hour to and from work). As the saying goes, you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Are ya dead yet???

Randy, Is there an app for that???

I'm leavin' my wife at home, maybe eddie has an extra one I can borrow…..


----------



## TedW

Chris, I'm going to use a piece of steel pipe to make mine wider. I'll post a photo and how-to when it's done.


----------



## lightcs1776

Already getting the mods going, huh Ted? Look forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a few things to declare today from the auction…..

For the shop I have some blades, stools, (for sitting around drinking cold ones) and some organizers…..



























for the boat I got some pole holders…..









and Debbie bought some chains that really concerns me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well the grass is cut again. Stuff keeps on growing! Medevac helicopter just flew over the house. Must be an accident somewhere or somebody in the meth making/inbred town 5 miles away just said watch this. Some of you may have heard of it. About 8 years ago a boy named Shaun Hornbeck disappeared from there. I helped in the search for several days. I figured that he had been picked up and taken away, but they searched for years. Then about 3 years ago another boy disappeared, but there was a witness that a white truck had been near him. The truck was identified in a pretty affluent area near St. Louis. When the police went in, they found the recent boy and Shaun Hornbeck. Guy was convicted of hundreds of counts of statutory sodomy over 3 years. Lovely story isn't it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chains, eh?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

I've been down in my back for a few days and figured it would be a good time to complete a task I've been considering for some time. 
I'm a music lover who has a variety of tastes depending on my mood at any given moment. 
I have tired of carrying four different MP3 players on trips. 
I want one item to carry my entire collection on. 
After much consideration, I decided that an ipod was the only way to economically do that. 
The problem is that I hate itunes. 
Anyway, after a three day itunes nightmare, did i mention i hate itunes? I finally have my entire near 60 gig music collection on a single device. 
I wanted to have that done for the trip next week.

Anyway, I am feeling better and am in the shop. 
I am anxious to have everything ready to roll out of here Friday morning. 
Ya'll take care.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening William and company. I'm with you on the iTunes thing. I can't stand it. I only use it when I need to show my wife how to transfer songs to her iTouch. I use Brasero or Banchee on my Linux Mint laptop. No iTunes and no hassle. My unsolicited advice for your iTouch? Back it up somewhere so you don't have to worry about loosing 60 GB of music. Great to hear your having a good day.

Thanks to William, I am also having a good day. I see that puzzled look on Williams face (well, not really, but would see it if I were in Mississippi) so I'll explain. I have a pork roast on the grill with chunks of hickory that I soaked in water. It is now getting golden brown and slightly crispy on the outside. This is my wife's special mother's day dinner, which I will heat up on the grill tomorrow afternoon. Can't let her cook on Mother's Day and I can't waste my time cooking just anything. I do wish I had a real smoker though, but I don't do well enough hunting to invest in one right now.

Everyone have a very safe trip getting to the boil. I am looking forward to hearing a lot of great comments about a great time had by all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm puttering in "The Lair"....
Making more sharpening jigs for my 3 new Benjamin's Best bowl gouges.
Ran into one little problem….









Bill,
Does this count as proof???


----------



## TedW

Wait, I hit the submit button by accident.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Put in a big week at work (relative term). Friday afternoon it was sunny, breezy and not too hot so I cleaned out my flower beds.
I thought I'd pay for it today, but had a huge burst of energy and got the housework all done.

So…. I cleaned the house, did the gardens, everything is in order AND it's Mother's Day tomorrow. So can I PLEASE get some shop time?????

William, good for you for braving iTunes. I use it, but it can be a pain.

Shameless. I've been OCsprayed, but not tased. Simunition is a blast. I've got a story about that. Maybe another time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
I've been waiting….
There's 15 minutes of my life that I wont get back!!!
Thanks for nothing!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After six coats of laquer, the Rex project is officially ready to go to the boil for photos before being sent to it's final destination. 








Here is a special cutting. Doe designed it and Jeff cut it. He offered it to her but she insisted it be sent to me to have. Thank you both so much. 








With that and the extra Union Jack emblem Matt sent (thank you matt), it made my cutting of the portrait even more special. This one will hang in my shop as long as I live.

I know some of you wanted a copy of the cutting. It turned into a larger project than I thought though. I will be happy to forward the pattern to anyone who wants it. I only have three cuttings though. I think that you all will agree with my decision for the third copy. 
Jeff has done a lot of work on this project. I want to thank you all for your help, but Jeff has really went above and beyond. I will be giving the third copy of the cutting to Jeff at the boil.


----------



## bandit571

Playing with a test track of Mystery Wood









VS a Smooth soled Jack, the Infamous FranckenBailey #5, with the Home Depot $3 iron, and









A Sargent #414c grooved bottom Jack. It had acamber to the edge, so wasn't a fair fight. Trying to see which sole was "better".......came out a tie. Although, IF I put some wax on the FB#5, it didn't get lost down in all them grooves…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im satisfied Randy.


----------



## TedW

Welcome back, William. Glad you're feeling better and that you got your music consolidated. I hate itunes too.

Marty, what happens behind closed doors stays behind closed doors. Have fun with the chains!

Chris, needless to say welding an iron bar to extend the too rest would be ideal. Not having access to that technology, I used steel pipe and plumbers epoxy.

Using an angle grinder with a metal cutting blade, cut a slot in the pipe large enough to insert the business edge of the tool rest. Clean the inside of the pipe with the grinder to expose fresh metal for the epoxy to bond to. Do the same with the tool rest, removing the paint and exposing fresh metal.










Set the business edge of the tool rest into the slot in the pipe and pack it with plumbers epoxy.










Here it is on the lathe. You can sand the epoxy, paint it black, and make it purty if you want. I'm letting the epoxy cure for a couple hours before I sand and smooth the pipe, so the tools will glide smoothly across it.

I'm also going to drop a couple of balls of epoxy into the ends of the pipe and use a rod to pack it against the edges of the tool rest. The solider the better.

I'll let it cure overnight before using it, as I want the epoxy to be fully cured.










I could sand and paint the epoxy if I want it to look purty. I will sand the pipe smooth and wax it, so tools ride smoothly across it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice modification Ted.

William, that is incredible talent. Looks great.

Randy, looks like you're missing something.

Sandra, I'll let you have shop time.

Here is tomorrow's main course. I followed Williams suggestion for smoking it, although I used a gas grill. It came out pretty nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
What a coincidence….
I found my tool rest too long!
Penn State was out of stock on what I needed….
So I ordered the OEM (long) tool rest from JET.
I'll then cut the old one down to a shorter length.

I guess, size does matter!!!
& your tool(rest) is too small!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris, that looks like a great meal.

My daughter left the computer on - with a recipe of praline bacon on the screen. Wonder if that's for breakfast.

William - the work you and Jeff did is amazing. I wish I could have contributed more.

Ted - can we still be friends, even though I own a Festool???


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

One of the highlights of our trip.


----------



## TheFridge

Bacon pralines aren't as good as they sound.


----------



## superdav721

Ted I'm glad u like it. I welded me a new rest day two.
Sandra i LOVED those pics. Nice!


----------



## TedW

Sandra, that definitely ain't no pink hammer! Looks like a blast.

Randy, you could have sent me those cutoff ends… I could have epoxied those onto mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Great pictures Sandra


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you making shingles?


----------



## TheFridge

A pink hammer would be pretty sweet.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, thanks!!

Great pictures of your trip. And even though I will never own a Festool, I'll be your friend. I bet Ted will be too.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Great solution to your short rest. I never thought about not welding metal! I see steel, I think weld. I'll find a use for that trick.

William/Jeff, The plaque turned out just perfect. I only hope Roger's family realize how hard y'all worked and how special Roger was to all of us.

Sandra, Great pics with the froe and drawknife. You looked like you were having a big time! Ready to sell all your power tools yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
It's about time we see some pictures….
I was doubting you even took a trip!!! ;^)

Chris,
Thanks, now I'm hungry!!!

The handle just came off of the tool….
That or the tool came out of the handle….
I'll contact Penn State, to find out which is which!!!

Dave,
So, you were playing with your tool(rest) too!!!
What is this sight turning onto???

Making progress on the sharpening jigs.
I want to finish them tonight, sharpen tools tomorrow morning….
Then try my hand at turning a bowl!!!

Carry on….


----------



## TedW

Andy, there are a few items that I always keep handy. Among other things are duct tape, WD-40, 5 minute epoxy gel, and 5 minute epoxy putty. I wish I had a welder and knew how to use it. That would have been my first choice.


----------



## TedW

Rex's plaque is ready? Where is it? I didn't see it.


----------



## DIYaholic

AArrrrgggg!!!!

I need a drill press that will drill holes at 90°!!!
There's 1/2 an hour of my life that I wont get back….
The cheap Ryobi DP is going away very shortly!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'm looking forward to seeing your bowl. I don't care if it looks good or not. Turned bowls are cool.


----------



## TedW

The best looking bowls happen by accident.


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, In my former life (bit and spur maker), I welded everything! Now I'm always thinking : "Can I make that out of wood?"


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

I do recommend HF turning tools to new turners. Why? so they can learn to sharpen with lower priced tools first.
HF turning tools do have SOME HSS in them but not much that is why thay are so cheap.

When you go through a few HF tools learning how to sharpen then you can move up to the Good HSS or better tools like Powered Metal that Doug Thompson sells.  I do think he has the best on the market.
I also recommend HF Lathe to new turners also. Mostly because it is less then $200 for one and they are nice to learn on. If and when they want to move up they have a better idea on what they need later.

When I get my video done It will have a lot of info on it about this stuff but it is aimed at disabled people and trying to encourage them to turn.

Ted
or anyone else

If you are going to turn pens or are doing so now I found that HF has a 1/2 ton Arbor press for only $35 instead of $59 to $80 for others on the market to put pens together vertically. This keeps the parts aligned better since you can hold them and use the leaver to push them together with.

HF arbor press Item #3551

Also for a person that lacks space HF also has a 9" bandsaw that works great, just make sure you put it together right. I still have mine for pen work and it is awesome to use.

HF 9" Bandsaw Item #60500 $124 When I bought it it was only $65

Arlin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice froe 74, I got rid of mine back in the 70's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, My drill press will drill holes at 90*. It will also drill at freezing…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Marty, you'll have to post a video of your DP drilling ice. I'm not sure folks would believe it … grin.

Night all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Updated forecast…..*

Friday - partly cloudy and 81
Saturday - scattered T-storms and 84


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - yup, cypress shingles. I had a blast.

Snuck out to the shop while the family watched the hockey game. Got out my second hand worksharp and finally gave it a go. Very slick. My chisels are sharp and ready for business.

Wherever this burst of energy came from, I hope it lasts.


----------



## DonBroussard

Those grilled and smoked meats looks very tantalizing. All I had today was boiled crawfish (aka baby lobsters). I was practicing to be Eddie's Plan B, just in case.










Speaking of which, I have a plan change on transportation to Eddie's shindig in north Louisiana: I was going to take the Ford Focus and be at one with Gene, but I think I'll take the Ranger instead. I've got some stuff to carry with me (gumbo stuff and some tools for looking at and/or potential trading) and no telling what I might have to take back with me. The Focus severally limits my options.

Sandra-I put the word out to your family that you wanted shop time and some Baltic birch plywood for Mother's Day. You might have a surprise tomorrow!

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers out in LJ!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its getting close been cleaning up and get things together Marty if it rains we ll be boiling in the rain ,but its forcast here a lot and dont ever happen but the 84 and 90 heat will be here for sure 
crawfish check
boudan check
gas for boiler check 
beer check
beer check 
gumbo check 
beer check
pork lion check 
wood chips peach or pecan check
injector and rub for tederlion check
ice chest check
beer check 
fire wood check 
tequila check 
wait did i forget the beer 
looks like a great gathering it will be great sun or rain 
just got to get my shop in order its a mess but will get it cleaned up a bit before then , 
look forward to seeing everyone and have a trade and swap and pleanty of good food and drinks , i dont relly have but one rule i use to own a bar and i drink a little my self but i want let anyone leave my home and drive drunk i will get a cab or somebody can drive you , or you can crash here and sleep it off and if its me then put me on the sofa


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey, thanks Don. If that works out, I'll touch you up for the lotto numbers…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don i got a couple hundred pounds crawfish aint real sure how many will be here you know how those boils , friend of mine has a restaurant and is ording them somewhere from down your way says they are always a good size


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm definitely going to next year's boil. You guys are going to have a fabulous time.

Someone mentioned 'what happens in West Monroe stays in West Munroe…. I certainly hope not. I'll be anxiously awaiting pictures.

Early Happy Mother's Day for those of you who mother. For those of you whose mothers have passed, may you enjoy good memories. For those who prefer not to remember, business as usual.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That crawdad looks totally different from the ones we have here! Yours looks black with red specks while ours are brown/greenish with the occasional red or blue claws. But they do get pretty red when you boil em. Tell your daughter "Happy Mother's Day" from us tomorrow!

eddie, Your checklist is really making me want to run away from home!

Sandra, Hope you took some cypress home with you!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks 74 and happy mothers day to all , my mother has passed and i only wish i would have told her how much loved her more than i did she was the best


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy i wish you and carol could make it ,i would like to repay the fine hospitality yall showed me at your place


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang,

Spent several hours today working on this… It's a mounting plate to run a Makita trim router on my CNC mill.










Unfortunately, it's going straight into the trash can as both holes are hosed :^(


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, send me those pictures taken while you were here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt you'll get it the next go round ,kinda like my wood works the first one usually good fire wood


----------



## Momcanfixit

On Kijiji here - ad says it's approx 4" long. 
Is it a scraper??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm- small picture

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/fredericton/antique-jointer-frame/588542588?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary heres some i dont know how to send pics thur email


----------



## JL7

Hey…..nice list Eddie …..

Great wok William, can't wait to see it…....

Too many posts to comment on. It's card game night, gotta run..

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 here some one close to you thats closing shop was very talented and had some great tools and wood sad to see him post his last project ,i think it was a health issue but he was a good woodworker 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/100948


----------



## ssnvet

Just to add insult to injury, I bent and ruined a $30 electronic edge finder while I was at it :^(


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William that was a awesome on the Rex s plaque ,and bring some tunes with ya


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Andy. When I've caught and boiled big crawfish here, they look green-brown before and then as red as a lobster after. They were good too. Trout fishing was terrible, but the crawfish were good.

That sucks Matt, that aluminum is not cheap. I know a guy that would love to scrap that.

I have no idea what that is 74.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William made a wok?


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, here's something I found on that.
http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/index.php?topic=3546.0


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff good luck on the card game


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill that look like it to me ,cool link


----------



## TedW

Arlin, thanks for the useful info. I'm and absolute beginner at turning but having been working with tools of sorts for most of my life, sharpening is not really an issue. I may have to learn a couple of tricks, but I won't waste much metal learning. I probably should not have bought the cheapest set of turning chisels HF carries. Had I bought the $79 kit I'm sure I would have been more satisfied. Anyway, I won't waste too much metal learning on the better quality tools I got from eBay.

I totally agree about the lathe. It's great for getting me started, learning how to handle the tools and such. Later, when I can afford to aunte up a few hundred for something bigger, I will have a good idea of what I want. In the mean time, this little lathe is a pleasure to use.

I do plan on turning pens… it's actually at the very top of my wannado list (and yes, that is a ted original). I have to get out to Woodcraft or somewhere to stock up on pen kits, and I'll probably get the arbor press there as well, if it's not hugely expensive. I'm sure the HF one would work just as well, but that's an extra 1/2 day of driving, which costs me a lot more than the $30 I would save. And that's not even conisdering the overpriced gas I would use. In short, the more expensive press would actually be cheaper, all things considered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think "wannado" is from an Abba song.


----------



## TedW

Bill, you're thinking of their song called Walter Lou…

Walter Lou, I was defeated, you won the war
Walter Lou, Promise to love you for ever more
Walter Lou, Couldn't escape if I wanted to
Walter Lou, Knowing my fate is to be with you
Walter Lou, Finally facing my Walter Lou


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Teds wannado 

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BoeAqeKW5Wk?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## bandit571

Have been a MEANIE, and in a VERY FOUL MOOD all week.

The stomach flu, work crew is downsized and I have to cover for the missing bodies. Trying to keep my own two lines running, and help out the others, who happen to be ROOKIES. Trying to be calm, while explaining for the 10th time, how to do a task.

Tonight, an LJ decides to get on me about things I do. Even Blocked me from replyng? Snide little remarks every post, after mine? Ok, I will go OFF…....

Trying to relax after the past week. Don't need "REDKNOTHEADS" B.S. or otherwise known as Merde Cheval. May have to go full RANT later. Right now…....CHILL TIME for Mean Ol'Grandpa…


----------



## bandit571

There is a quote from a movie, and a rock song I think fits what I'm getting from a Knothead here at LJs

"What we got here, is FAILURE to Communicate. Some men, you just can't reach, so, we get what we had here today. Which is way he wants it. So, he gets it…""""

GNR's "Civil War" was the song that used this, name the Movie.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Cool Hand Luke"....


----------



## bandit571

And, it is Waterloo…..

" At the drive-in, in the Old man's Ford
Behind them…bushes
Til I'm screamin' for more
Down the basement, lock the cellar door
and Baby, talk dirty to me…..

Time for some Rock Vidoes. Might even look up the Full Live Concert by the outlaws…...

Say good night, Gracie…Hhehehehehe…yeah…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Waterloo does sound like that, but this is what I was thinking of fron "take a chance on me"

Listen to some music, maybe just talking, get to know you better 
'Cause you know I've got 
So much that I wanna do, when I dream I'm alone with you 
It's magic 
You want me to leave it there, afraid of a love affair


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice, Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to examine the inside of my eyelids….
Another day awaits me.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Mothers day ladies.


----------



## bandit571

Happy MOM's Day!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, there's always going to be a group of haters. They take themselves and life too seriously and are usually very unhappy people. They are to be pitied and ignored.


----------



## TheFridge

Gotta love the high and mighties.


----------



## Doe

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Doe

William, I glad you're all tuned up. The Rex project is absolutely perfect!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Mother's Day to the mothers out there. Everybody else, good morning.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Mother's Day!

I'm waiting in bed for my coffee. Lots of whispering going on downstairs.
I'm a very lucky momma. Grateful is an understatement.

Bandit - my deep meaningful comment for the day - 'anger only destroys the vessel which contains it'. Walk away my friend, walk away.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Mother's Day to all you mommas. I'm grateful for an incredible mother who I made earn the title of Most Patient Mom.

Not to be a downer, but remember it's a tough day for those who have had a tough time having kids, or lost one before or after birth.

Have a great day all. A little mother's day breakfast made by the kids, then off to church.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, I saw Calgary's post. Sad to see someone closing shop. 
Unfortunately, he's 2164 miles away from here. Long trip, by plane.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris,
That's not being a downer, it's reality. My mother was a young teen when she had kids. She did the best she could I guess, but the relationship has been rocky. Now that I'm all grown up, I've put it behind me and focus on the fact that she's a good grandma. My brother hasn't spoken to her in a decade, and my other brother died in an accident. He wasn't speaking with her either at that time.

So Mother's Day is very difficult for my Mom.


----------



## Momcanfixit

In my work, I've seen a lot of women who should never have the privilege of being called 'Mom', and others who would be great mothers, but can't for various reasons.

All that to say, I do thank God every day for the family I have now. When I as little, I used to daydream about living with someone else's family. And now, I am.

Sniff sniff

"Hey! Where's the coffee??"


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll pray for a good day for her, Sandra. Sometimes life is hard. Hope you get lots of hugs from your kids today. You've obviously invested yourself into your family.

Coffee's on. Come get some.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Mother's Day everyone,

Please continue to do a great job raising them…..
The future is depending on them!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Shhhhh~~~ Don't tell anyone….
I'm finishing off Chris' coffee!!!


----------



## mojapitt

On any day of celebration it causes some to reflect on bad memories. Memories never go away, but as Sandra is doing, make today a good memory in the future.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well said, Monte.

Randy, that's OK. I'll make more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Hug a Mom Day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mothers and Father's Day were hard on us for a long time, especially when we would see those people that Sandra mentioned who had no business being one and I've seen a lot of them too. Then better days came along and we celebrate those days now.

Chris, you still got coffee left. I own a coffee maker, but it's been in the basement for years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Monte. You can usually sum up what I'm thinking in far fewer words.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Was the cute card tacked to a sheet of BB plywood?


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool sign. You'll be fine as long as they don't go in your shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
GREAT Card!!!

Hope you enjoy YOUR day….
It has been well earned!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

No BB plywood, but a $25. gift card from HD. Means a lot to me because it was her own money.
Hubby gave me a nice pair of shorts and little D made a beautiful dream catcher at school.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Happy Mother's Day to all mom's out there.

I was getting a few things ready last night for the boil and came across something. 
I have a lot of cheap lathe tools from harbour freight that I got when I first started turning, before I bought some better (way more expensive) tools. 
If any of you beginner turners want them who are gonna be at the boil, I'll be glad to bring them.


----------



## gfadvm

I hope everyone has as nice a day as Sandra is having so far! Great card.

Monte, You do have a gift for putting your thoughts into words.

Lost my mom a LONG time ago and my wife is off the see Lilly get "dedicated" at Kim's church. I'm on call so can't attend  But I'm meeting a guy at 9:00 who may buy some wood  Wish me luck.


----------



## superdav721

happy mom thing ladies


----------



## bandit571

Found some Poplar outside in the back yard. Decided to work out my frustrations on it









Clamper into the Crochet and a Visegrip finger clamp. Big guy is a Stanley #31. Made a bunch of curlie thingys









Then worked things off by using the next size downwards









Frankie! The FranckenBailey #5 jack plane, followed by









A 4 Square 5-1/4 Junior Jack, then a smoothie or two









Shipleigh's #4, and









Millers Falls #9 There was a Wards #3 also. Mostly these try to stay out of sight, in case a "Real" woodworker should happen by….









Both edges are now done and flattened out. Might get the faces done later….


----------



## lightcs1776

Great card, Sandra.

Bill, and anyone else, coffee is always on. Just stop on by.

Andy, hope you get a picture. I love child dedications.

Good work, Bandit. Looked like fun.


----------



## TedW

Moms, Happy Mother's Day!

Last night I went ahead and filed/sanded the epoxy and painted the newly expanded tool rest. I think Andy might be the only person who can tell it's not welded. It looks great but more importantly, it's rock solid. I also sanded and waxed the pipe so the tools will glide across it like Michelle Kwan on a fresh new ice rink.


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I started to strip the red paint from the tote and knob on that #6 but when i removed the knob I discovered it made of plastic. I was like







so I just put it back on and didn't bother taking the tote off. I think what I got is a newer, cheaper made version of the #6. I haven't put it to wood yet but I'm guessing it will do the job it's intended to, and that's what matters most.


----------



## bandit571

ted: you could someday make NEW handles from your favourite wood.

Tried out a rebuilt fromparts saw, backsaw edition. Third stroke into the crooscut, saw hops out, and skids across the thumb…...Barely broke the surface…..IT IS A KILLER, A KILLER, I SAY!

Anyway, but it away until later, much later, and pulled down a better saw. Cut the Poplar like Buttah…...

Slowly working the Frustrations out today, turning them into sore arms (and thumb) as i work the Poplar down. Need more Mountain Dews! RAND---DEE!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I'm fresh out…. of Mountain Dews!!!!
I've got some cold ones, though!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well then, put some mason Jars in the freezer for awhile, until frosty. Pour the cold ones into them. Repeat as needed. Might take a case of mason jars, though. Wouldn't want the jars to get warm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy said she wanted to go on a hike today. 2.5 miles later we are pooped. Neat glade area only 20 min. from house. I carried Sean about half the way. Now going to get flowers for cindy to plant.


----------



## lightcs1776

So, Bandit just explained the difference between my saw and a good one. Mine probably wouldn't break the skin if it jumped out of my hand and the only thing it cuts like butter is butter, but only if it's been out of the fridge a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got mason jars on ice too, but I think they're fill with somethin' different…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just gave my old lathe to my son-in-law to play with. I also had a set of old cheap tools that I picked up in an auction. He'll have to put an edge on them…..


----------



## TedW

I'm glad to have the longer tool rest but now having some modifiers remorse… turns out there's a reason tool rests have the profile they do, so one can get the riding edge right up there close to the wood. My mod works great for long turns, but not so much for details. So now I need a small one… you know, like the one I modded? to do any detail work. And it turns out 5/8" post is not very common on ebay. There are a few, but it seems 1" and larger posts are the norm. Oh well, I learned something.

If only I had some 5/8" rod stock and a welder and knew how to weld, I'd be all set.

Bandit, I probably will do make my own some day. I was just surprised to find out it's plastic, but long as it works is all I'm after at this time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, That long rest isn't much good if you're turning a short piece…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reckon I otta go out and get some things goin'.....


----------



## TedW

Thanks Marty, that's very helpful… now!


----------



## lightcs1776

Anyone near from Biggs? Real worried about him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Are you on a milk carton???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yard is mowed, now what???


----------



## bandit571

Mine needs it…


----------



## lightcs1776

Last post from Baggs is 126 days ago. Anyone ever here from him? I'm wondering if he is OK or just needed to move onto other things other than LJs.


----------



## bandit571

Might be too busy driving that bus?


----------



## lightcs1776

Never really knew what he did up there. Just that it was really cold.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, if I understand correctly, Mike and his wife sold their cafe in Sackville NB and moved to Ft. McMurray.
Many people here do that for financial reasons. Regardless of why, he would have left behind his home, shop, etc etc. Brand new start for he and his wife. I suspect he doesn't have a shop set up, or is busy, or both.

It would be nice to hear from him though.


----------



## Doe

I sent Mike a plane which was delivered, according to Canada Post. I haven't heard anything from him.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, all. Hope he pops on here again one of these days.


----------



## DIYaholic

*TEASER ALERT!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, be careful. You're getting close to getting dirty in your shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers and happy Mother's Day to you Ladies who bear the honor of the name.

I' still pretty irked about yesterdays debacle on the mill…. it's days like this that I wish I had never got into the whole project.


----------



## bandit571

project alert??









Block and slat are White oak. That sliver of metal is a clue. Need to pick up some Square nuts for some bolts. Beyond that info, everything else TBD…....Stay tuned.

Randy: you messed up, that blank is ROUND…


----------



## lightcs1776

Good start Randy. Now start it spinning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Weather alert…..

Wait for it…..

Partly cloudy and 81 Friday…..
Partly cloudy and 82 Saturday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone left yet? If so, raise your hand…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Suppose to rain here Monday thru Thursday. Probably won't be gettin' much work in before I head out…..


----------



## bandit571

Tornado warnings north and south of here. Radar shows us as surrounded. Bad one to the south, another way up north. Couple of normal sized T-storms to the west.

Marty must have sent all of it my way, and still messed it up. Ya missed me….


----------



## mojapitt

36 and rain here now. Maybe 60 on Friday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I washed the Z today just to piss off the weather gods…..


----------



## bandit571

IF I washed the Dodge caravan, it would fall apart.

Tacos/Burrittos for supper, and not a single beer in the house? Just the way my luck goes, I guess.

"Smoking Lamps are now off, Smoking lamps are now off" Any Squids out there???


----------



## mojapitt

Did Randy get his shop dirty yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Baby steps Monte, baby steps!


----------



## GaryC

Count down is getting close now. Going to start getting stuff ready tomorrow. Sure looking forward to this


----------



## superdav721

bike cleaned. fluids, brakes cables checked.
I will not sleep Thursday night.


----------



## GaryC

Count down is getting close now. Going to start getting stuff ready tomorrow. Sure looking forward to this


----------



## JL7

Back home…......nice weekend with the whole family and no one got hurt…....


----------



## JL7

I would be nice to hear from Bags…....he did have a little shop space set up there….....

Wonder if Randy is OK?......that was a dangerous looking round projectile in his lathe….


----------



## JL7

Gary - don't forget the Incras…........


----------



## GaryC

Inca's?? You want a bunch of Indians?


----------



## JL7

Eddie says *"Just another day in paradise"*

Cue the Eddie Money:


----------



## lightcs1776

Good mothers day here in NY. The smoked pork roast was a hit. Got my wife's flowers the kids "bought" her (yep, out of my wallet) planted and some yard work done.

Glad y'all are gearing up the weekend. So good to hear of folks getting together.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & Sound…. so far!!!









The outside is done through the sanding stage….
Still have a bit to do on the inside….
Then when it is finished… it needs to be finished!!!

Hoping for a light day at work tomorrow….


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, VERY impressive! And no blood on the wood. Good job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Randy. Is that a popcorn bowl? Based on the little bit of turning experience I have, the idea of turning a bowl scares me.


----------



## JL7

Looks like the sharpening is working Randy…...nice work…..that is a big accomplishment!


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, guys….
It is slow going, as I'm clueless and taking my time (does that sound familiar?).
It is fun though, but a little nerve racking when a small catch happens.
The hogging out is relatively easy….
Getting the shape you want…. is a whole 'nother story!!!

I'm hoping to have time (read: energy) to finish it tomorrow.
I want to bring it to my Woodturning club meeting, on Wednesday….
For "Show & Tell"!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Not sure what kind of bowl, if it even is a bowl.
Since it is not done yet….
It just may end up being a funnel!!!

Does this count as proof of shop time???

Edit: Thanks for the heads up, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you can take it either way. The condition of it determines your level of pride in the piece.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop tome?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gave you credit a while ago, just seeing the wood on the lathe. This is just icing on the cake.


----------



## JL7

I do get it actually Randy….....you posted the sharpening jigs awhile back, and I copied your lead and built some jigs…..then turned my first bowl the same day…....very SLOWLY!! Those little catches will really get your attention!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, looks great. Nice work. You sure have picked up fast.


----------



## DIYaholic

The guys on YouTube make it look oh so easy & fast!!!

I need a ton of practice….
Now to find some cheap bowl blanks.
Do you think the neighbor will notice a missing tree???


----------



## GaryC

Randy, I have tow big oaks you can have. Just come pick them up


----------



## mojapitt

http://www.gvwp.net/

Randy, sometimes these guys have good deals on bowl blanks. Stay away from the greenheart though. Thought it would kill me.


----------



## mojapitt

I can send you some Beetle Kill Pine


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
How bout you take the loooong way to the boil….
Then you can drop them oaks on your way by my place!!!

Monte,
Thanks for the link.
Looks like I'll be searching the woods for downed trees!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - kudos for the bowl.

Good day here. Did get some shop time… No photo proof at the moment, but the smile of my face is enough for me . I took apart and cleaned up the wooden planes I had tucked away from a kijiji purchase awhile ago. The irons are in their rust bath for the night. And I hung the two drawers for the router cabinet. Slow progress, but progress nonetheless.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night folks. 
Back to work in the morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy looks like you have been playing in the shop its going to be a big bowl or chamber pot  looks like you know what your doing on it


----------



## TedW

My Very First Turning Project Ever - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101080


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no shop time but made a kiddie craw fish table


----------



## TedW

Nice funnel, Randy. I know what you mean about those nerve racking catches…. I almost filled my long-johns a couple of times. But yeah, it is fun! I can't count how many youtube videos I've watched, and I know what I've seen is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

rained today and the sun was out really cooled things off a little got down in the 80s


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, that qualifies as a project


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Have you checked out "Captain Eddie" Casstelin's YouTube videos???
If not, be sure to!!!


----------



## bandit571

some shop time tonight









Chinese style edge plane. The guy on the vidoe said it should only take ten minutes to build….

Yeah, RIIIIIGHT! And I have swamp land for sale, cheap! That is after two hours in the shop.

Randy: That could almost be a Spitoon…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Regarding your Beetle kill pine offer….
I need cheap ugly wood, that will surely become fire wood!!!
Perhaps once my skills improve and I could do it some justice, I'll take you up on that offer.


----------



## mojapitt

You can't get much cheaper than BKP. Ugly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not really interested in this, but it seems impressive if it's true.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4430732854.html


----------



## TedW

Randy, I have seen a couple of his videos… he teaches some good stuff and he's fun to watch.

Bandit, I've been looking for a good deal on some swamp land. Does it come with alligators?


----------



## DIYaholic

The weekend is over….
Shop time was had…
Started to turn a bowl….
Time to turn… in.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

yep. But they are a bit on the short side, usually black in colour, and found lying alongside a roadway.

Had to get away from the "L-N Love fest" on the lesser Epic thread…... They boys are way, way above my pay grade, and rubbing it in other's noses…...Ivory Tower Syndrome in effect…


----------



## TedW

Roses are red…
Violets are blue…
most poems rhyme…
but Randy's doesn't.

Bandit, you have talent which can't be bought at any price. You don't have to prove nothing to nobody.


----------



## superdav721

Randy made a bowl.
Holy crap Batman!
pow blam boom!

Nice job dude!


----------



## CFrye

Nice bowl Randy!
Good looking whacker, Ted!
Sounds like many had a great Mom's Day!
Went Church with Mom in the am and shop time with hubby in the pm! Very good day!
Nice job on the kiddie table, Eddie!
William, I think we are OK on lathe tools. Just need to learn what they are called and what they (are supposed to) do!
Bandit, can you post a link to the video? 
Thanks for sharing the Green Valley link, Monte. What kind of murderous intent did the greenheart have towards you?
Taking Mom to have annual chemical stress test in the morning. Prayers would be appreciated. Hope she drank enough fluids today. Can be tough to start an IV on her.
Night Night!


----------



## TedW

I can't believe my mallet made top 3… I think it outbeat the 2×4!









Thanks Candy, I just hope it whacks as good as it looks.

Here's Captain Eddie's channel, https://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie/videos

but I'd recommend also searching youtube for other "Woodturning Techniques" videos. There's a ton a great information and nothing beats learning by watching.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats on the top 3 Ted ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy prayers for your mom ,

and just watched the weather sunshine Friday and a cool nite says it may get down to the 50s be fore i for get my plans were to have parking in the yard but remember we pretty much live a swamp and after rains its just mud but theres pleanty of room on the side of the road just dont get over the side to far been some rains the last few days and the ground is soaked ,

just a thought some are bring project and thinking a drawing where everyone throws their name in a hat.

You can't win your own project…...

Whoever wants to bring something can, but all LJ's can throw their name in the hat…..? just some thing to ponder on


----------



## bandit571

There is a series of videos from this site, the edge plane I think is the first one. Part two doesn't have the "CC" though. Link

https://www.youtube.com/user/zhangzefeng/videos

He is speaking in Mandirin


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, after thinking I was going to choke from the dust from greenheart, I looked it up. Greenheart has been linked to intestinal problems, respiratory problems and cardiac problems. It's a decent looking wood, but I would not recommend it to anyone because of the hazards.


----------



## Doe

Randy, nice bowl.

Ted, congrats on the top 3. You sort of get used to the catches and as you get better, you'll have less.

Eddie, nice table. Have you ever heard of crokinole ? it's a game that has a board like the table.

Monte, I think greenheart is explody as well. All in all, pretty nasty.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am not a turner (yet), I buy bowl blanks and slice them up to make mugs. Lets me try different types of wood. I won't try it again.


----------



## Doe

I have a question about solvents. Is there anything that will remove epoxy from a knife? It's a beautiful knife and it's signed so I'd like to use it again. The epoxy has been on it for a few years.


----------



## mojapitt

Heat will soften the epoxy so that you may remove it. Dip in boiling water. I don't know of any epoxy that holds up under that temperature.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

I'm not a fan of Mondays….
Well, really any day that is considered a workday!!!

Enjoy & be safe everyone….


----------



## mojapitt

I like every day I wake up.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Candy, will pray for your mom and her appointment today.

Ted, congrats on the top 3. You did good.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't tell Andy I told you this, but it is his birthday today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

I have most everything ready for the trip. 
I just have to figure out a few minor last minute arrangements though. 
For example, I can decide whether to have someone dogsit or to take him with me. 
He doesn't like traveling very well, but he doesn't like me leaving him either. 
If I take him I will put him in his cage in the back of the truck. 
The last time he road that far he got carsick.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' gotta go get blood drawn today. Will start my getting ready activity when I get back. It's getting close


----------



## superdav721

Happy birth day *ANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, Monte told me it's your birthday. Happy birthday!

Good morning everyone. A little shop time this morning, then a little fishing, then more shop time. Have a good day!


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy birthday Andy. Hope you get spoiled today.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Happy Birthday Andy! 
Cool turning Randy. Now, clean up!
Congrats on making the top 3, Ted. 
Bring him, William. We have a friend that gives her dog Dramamine for long car trips. 
Wife's toe surgery is today. She goes in to the hospital at 1:15. Surgery is scheduled for 3:15. Time enough for a haircut for me. 
Got everything assembled to take to the boil. Hope I didn't forget anything.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Andy Hope it's a great day for you. Maybe someone will give you a tractor


----------



## TedW

Top 2









Monte, that's freaky scary about greenheart…. that stuff should have warning labels!

Happy Birthday, Andy!









I'm gluing up some makore for my next malet. I just hope I can hold my breath long enough to turn it! Or maybe I should just wear a dust mask, or use a different wood.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day Andy!


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Congrats on your Top 2!

Thanks for the birthday wishes from all my friends. Not really a big deal. Can't decide whether to mow pasture of saw oak today. REALLY windy here and chance for some much needed rain.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY*.....May the horse be with you :^p

Well the two younger girls managed to sabotage Mother's Day with their bickering :^( and despite the accolades of love and adoration, they walked right by the dirty breakfast dishes in the sink a dozen times and left them for "the magic fairy" to do. So I sent my wife to bed and worked the magic.

Any how…

Randy… the bowel really looks nice.

74… are you folks pulling for the Habs? Looks like the Bean Town boys are thinking that can send them packing…. but I wouldn't make any predictions, as I suspect the new Forum with be one wild and raucous place. Sure wish I could be there to see it live.

I bowed out of the "chick flick" last night and cleaned up the mill. Took a loooooong time as there were aluminum chips all over the place. Looks like it's time to make some kind of chip tray to contain things better.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting at the Mail Box this morning. New Victim for the rehab center is on the way today.

BIG Thunder storms in the middle of the night, about 1-2am. Made the walk to the Library a bit messy….

One dog hid UNDER my bed last night…

New Mountain Dew! Baja Blast! Right now, I need a Mountain Dew, NOW! Too bleeding early in the morning…


----------



## TedW

Andy, what's there to think about? Saw some wood!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Birthday, Andy. Another year has passed, and you have another one to look forward to! I hope you get your favorite things like blueberries with heavy cream. I'd probably try to beat the rain and mow the pasture-lawn mower therapy! Tell Carol I said hello.


----------



## bandit571

Why is it, when you have something coming in the mail, they take there sweet old time in the delivery???


----------



## bandit571

Been going through brake fluid like water, I suppose I'll have to replace a rear brake cylinder this coming pay day. Replace the Passenger side one last year, so now it's the Driver's side turn. Might have to replace the front pads as well. Rear brakes are drum type, not disc. A real JOY to change out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're back to the old bowl/bowel dilemma! Sorry Matt. I laughed.

Usually when I'm debating between cutting the grass and something else, it's the grass that needs it more than something else. Something else is usually more fun though.

Nice Ted. Just think what your second turned project could accomplish.


----------



## superdav721

Gene I hope all is well for your wife


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday Andy!
Sandra. Great pics from your NO trip!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Dave.
I suppose any operation has risks, but she's had this one before, many years ago and other foot. It went without a hitch. Just a small cut on the toe and removal of a small nerve tumor.


----------



## DIYaholic

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANDY!!!

Happy lunch, everyone else.

TTFN….


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## TheFridge

Explodey. Nice word from an earlier post. Explodey. It just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, back from the mail box. Had a box on the porch. He used, or rather reused, an Amazon.com box, and the Sunday paper. Inside of all of that









A Stanley Smooth soled #5-1/2 15"long Super Jack plane. Iron is 2-3/8" wide. Heavy beasty, too.

This MIGHT take awhile. good thing I'm off tonight…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. It's going good. Salami sandwich. Same to you, though I suspect you've already had yours.


----------



## bandit571

Need to find a way to make that "Mad Scientist" laugh appear here. Igor done run away with the latest plane showed up. Too much for his "Tender Sensibilities"???


----------



## GaryC

Ted…you changed your picture. Whazzup? 
Back from the doc. They sure like that blood draw stuff.
Windy but no rain, so far. 84 degrees
Melissa was going to let me drive her truck to the boil. Then she decided she wants to go see her niece graduate, so… I'm back to driving mine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey Matt

Since you are a machinest do you make Faceplates for the wood lathe. I am looking for 1 1/4" x 8 tpi a 4, 6, and 8" ones. Also how much you charge for making them.

I talked to Lyle Jamieson (Big time woodturner) and he reccamended face plates instead of Chucks.

Thanks
Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I didn't even recognize you!

Thanks again for the birthday wishes.

Got 2 smaller oak logs sawed before the rain arrived. Got it stacked and stickered but Betty Lou and I got soaked! Now it's pretty boring here  But we need the rain.


----------



## superdav721

Damn Ted shaved.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Andy.










LOL

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Which end did Ted shave? lol


----------



## mojapitt

No bikini hair cuts for this group!


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I wish I would have known that yesterday . . .


----------



## gfadvm

I got my summer "Monte cut" last week. Wife says I look like a chemo patient! (but a lot cooler!)


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: on that old Craftsman "T" rail lathe, what Plumbers call a floor flange worked just fine. Mine was a 1" by 8tpi. Had four holes for screws to pass through. I threaded it on, gave it a spin on low, a mill file to true it up.

dang, Monte. I wasted all that wax for nothing???

Blog is in on that plane that came today, that is one big heavy m…plane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Hair cut or no hair cut….
You've always been "cool"!!!

Monte, 
FYI: I do landscape…. I DON'T manscape!!!

Finished *land*scaping duties at 4:15pm….
Watched "Rough Cut w/ Tommy Mac" at 4:30pm….
Now I need to return to work and wash three of our four work trucks!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got something in the mail today, but I can't tell what it is. No it wasn't the coconut rum. My wife has been on a mojito kick since she came back from Vegas.

Just realized I didn't include the picture.


----------



## mojapitt

I suggest opening the package and looking inside. Just a thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know what it is, but I can't tell what it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like it could be a pipe bomb….
Ya may want to send it to Marty!!!


----------



## Doe

Monte, you're a genius and I owe you big time. Plus another 25 bonus brownie points. That worked great!!! The epoxy started to bubble a bit and I was able to push it off with a toothpick. A million thanks!


----------



## Doe

Candy, how did your mother manage today?

Andy, Happy Birthday!

William, good luck travelling with the dog.

Why is it that a barfing dog sounds like he could be in a symphony orchestra as a tympani? Big dog or little dog, that sound really carries.

Chris, why would you want him spoiled? I expect he'd want to be as fresh as a daisy.

Ted, use a dust mask. Besides, you'd get dizzy.

Matt, I'm for the Habs since I'm from Montreal. Here in Toronto, last week we had the 46th anniversary of the Maple Leafs not winning the Stanley Cup. Me, I would have just shut up and look embarrassed. Aluminum? I didn't know that was a tree.

Fridge, in conversation it's usually shortened to 'splody with a nice little hiss.

Bill, what is it???

Thanks again Monte.


----------



## bandit571

PIP: Just an afternoon, playing around









Same plane that came this morning, after the Rehab Center got done with it









This is one BIG, HEAVY Plane! 15" long, with a 2-3/8 wide cutter. Stanley #5-1/2, Type 19.

Like the handles better this way, or, Back in Black?


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, we should all be spoiled on our birthdays. I think most, if not all of us, are way past fresh. I know my kids will attest to it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, what's the wood on the handle? Looks like it is going to be a nice plane.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley merely called it a painted Hardwood. not sure which kind it is, yet.

Now I have all three "Jacks"

The Junior Jack #5-1/4
The Jack Plane #5 ( three of them)
The Super Jack #5-1/2

Still looking at #7s, not sure IF I really need one….


----------



## mojapitt

What does "need" have to do with it?


----------



## GaryC

New make it at home project

http://www.squattypotty.com/


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … thought maybe it was some kind of burl or something. Perhaps it was painted black, which would be why I thought it. And I agree with Monte … a #7 is really high on my list. If you get one, I can pick your brain as to how you like it and how to tune it …. grin.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, you make one and we will help you get it to top 3!


----------



## GaryC

.CHECK THIS


----------



## bandit571

Why have a #7? When I have this thing in the shop?









24" long, with a 2-3/8" wide cutter. About like a #7 on "Roids"









A Stanley #31, from the 1890s Makes a LOT of curlies…


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I don't care if you make the "stool"....
I DON'T want to see (or get a whiff of) your "stool"!!!

Bandit,
Your plane is busticated….
There ain't no wings!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's one cool plane. Love it!

Speaking of stool … ha ha ha ….here is the seat to what I consider my first true woodworking project (benches were really fun to make, so they count too). It's about 16 1/4" round. Sherry will make the legs for it. I just finished turning it on the lathe …. with a bit of nervousness. Is it safe to use a scraper for this? The bowl gouge was causing a lot of tear out. I have one more seat to make, and unless there is a safety con seen, will use the scraper lathe tool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I would think a scraper is safe….
It just takes a veeery light shaving, so it takes a loooong time.
Just be sure that the tool rest is close to the work piece.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thsnks, Randy. I didn't mind the time as much as worrying about safety. It HSS to be done in a spot in the shop where there isn't much took to step out of the way of disaster. In fact, that is the primary reason I did it instead of Sherry. Yep, I get a bit protective sometimes.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Is the package a secret?

Sent Monte a pic of the highlight of my day: seafood gumbo and shrimp boiled in Don's Cajun Spice! Followed by homemade blueberry coffeecake. Life is good!


----------



## mojapitt

The "Andy's birthday supper"


----------



## ssnvet

Nice work Chris… I like it

Arlin… To call me a machinist is a VERY big stretch of the imagination. Sorry, but I don't think I can help you.

Zonkers…. I'm tired.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds delicious, Andy. You can send the leftovers this way.

Thanks, Matt!


----------



## TheFridge

Good thing women love meat too.

Had ribeyes yesterday. Lit the oak/ pecan mix then put a fan on it to make a huge pile of coals really quick.

Almost black on the outside and bleeding on the inside.

I think I cried when I ate it.


----------



## lightcs1776

I have already eaten dinner, but y'all are making me hungry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

107…..

Come on guys, I ain't got time to read this…..

Happy Monday Andy…..

Randy made somethin"??? I'm gonna need more proof then just pictures…..


----------



## DamnYankee

Just dropped by to wish Andy happy birthday…

Happy Birthday Andy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, Stick around and grab a sharpie, I think everyone fell asleep…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
People aren't sleeping….
Everyone is avoiding you!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy how are you going to prove to Marty that you did something in the shop? I was satisfied with pictures.

Andy those shrimp look really good. I'm hungry. I think it is a secret for now. Not that I'm hungry, but the package I received.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got some work done on a bathroom linen cabinet. Still have to make the raised panel doors and stain and poly it. Then went and got a few hours of fishing with my dad. Caught a nice red ear, some big bluegill and a few bass. Oh yeah and I got sunburned. Oops.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill, what cabinet(?), how are you going to prove to Marty that you did something in the shop? I'm satisfied with pictures….


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Randy, I guess the balls in Marty's court. Come and prove that I'd didn't do anything in the shop.


----------



## GaryC

Well, already got 2" of rain this evening. Going to rain most of the night and even in the morning. Maybe that tree will float away


----------



## lightcs1776

Look forward to seeing those doors on the cabinet, Bill.

Gary, that's a lot of rain.

Randy, I'd even believe you if there weren't pictures, but I'm a fairly trusting type.

Night all.


----------



## bandit571

Hide yer eyes, Mildred! The bandit tried some carving tonight!









Step in the nose area, and as for the tail end









Almost needs a set of brake lights, don't it? Backside is a little better









The strip along the bottom is a sliding fence, to set how wide a rebate i make. Shavings will curl out the side in a long curlie-q. I hope. Tried it once tonight, yep, they do curl right out the side. Could be something to do with the iron









might just be a Skewed Rebate plane?? Two planes in one day, I am pooped out…


----------



## superdav721

Not good on Daves home front
Wife said "stop raising your voice to me" I didn't think I was. That pissed me off.
so I said "stop being so condescending to me" Crickets chirp chirp chirp.
Yep folks Dave is in the dog house.
That is one of three serious disagreements we have had.
I neeeeeeeed to get away.


----------



## lightcs1776

We've all been there. Good luck. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Did you mean….
A skewered rabbit???

Or

A scared rabbit???


----------



## TheFridge

I still say the rule of thumb should be reinstituted on special occasions.

Like Monday through sunday


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Do you have a dog house?
Or do you need to build one???

I hope you get out of the dog house quickly!!!
That and don't step in any (more)!!!


----------



## TheFridge

I just looked over my shoulder to make sure my wife didn't see this post.

Almost had to special order a dog house for two.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to check out the firmness/softness and support of my mattress.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, Those planes are exceedingly nice. Albeit, wingless. Swell job on the carved one.

After I got Phyllis checked in at the hospital, I did a bit of last minute shopping for my contribution to the boil. 
Blackstrap molasses
Bacardi 151 (They never heard of Ron Rico purple label)
Some veeeerrrry good Ta-Kill-Ya, as Randy calls it. I'm not generally fond of Tequila but, this stuff is sooo smoooth.

Phyl is a real trooper. They had to operate on two toes. After she came out from under, she was starved. Took her out for a nice dinner. She could only finish 1/2 of it, though. We just got home and she went to bed. Poor gal is beat. Annie and Oakley were a bit concerned.

Gotta pack the Focus tomorrow. Beddie bye for this old man.
CYL


----------



## superdav721

I will get better.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/_Y8THDuGv9E?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## TedW

I believe Ready Post is a steel spike you jamb into the ground and screw a 4×4 post to it.

Here's something to go with that Squatty Potty






And here's one for you Dave…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one ted

Dave yall come on down and take a break ,and remember a happy wife is a happy life

all i got is some frebreez for those stinkey one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

ted is that you

Bandit i like those wood knobs the best but it looked older with the black one ,thats a heavy jack

Gene pray for Phyllis to have a quick recovery


----------



## TedW

I stopped by Rockler today and got a new 6" tool rest to replace the one I stretched to 14". The edge is rounded stainless. It's this one… http://www.rockler.com/rockler-lathe-tool-rests However I worked pretty late today so didn't get a chance to play with it yet.

They're having a pen turning workshop this Friday, cost $50 and if I attend I get to bring home the pen I turned. I'm going if I don't have any pressing work that day. I'm sure it will save me at least that much in destroyed pens from learning on my own.

Yes, I changed my picture…. got tired of looking at that gruesome unshaven mug.


----------



## TedW

Bandit…. planes aside, these are some really cool photos.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks good Ted just different from the gruesome unshaven mug  its always faster to have someone show and do at the same time ,i went to David ''Patron a few weeks back and he showed me in a few mins.what would of took me weeks to learn its just i can comprehend more as i do than looking at plans its my ADD that i blame it on


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy birth day Andy looks like another day in paradise


----------



## CFrye

Howdy all! 
Mom had a rough morning. Good news-only took two sticks to get her IV! Stress test med made her BP go up, so they gave her medicine to bring it down. That worked a little too well. The nurse practitioner strongly encouraged (again) her to drink more fluids(water). It's an ongoing battle. She forgot her glasses somewhere in the testing process. Fortunately we were only a few miles out of town(Joplin, MO) when she realized it. Went back and picked 'em up and had lunch at Subway. Got her home and in the house literally seconds before the bottom fell out of the sky! She'll get the test results in a day or two. Thanks for asking, Doe. Thanks to all who held her up in prayer. 
Glad you had a good birthday meal, Andy! Blueberries mmm mmm 
Gene, Phyllis is in my prayers. 
Bandit the Plane Master! Watching the video. Even though I can't understand a word he's saying I can't watch with the sound muted. Weird. 
Dave, hang in there. 
William, hope the trip is easier on the pup. Check with your vet. Benadryl can be used. I'm not sure of the dose. 
Why are you being so mysterious Bill?
Chris, good looking job on the tool seat so far! Andy only shares leftovers of stuff he does not like. Hence, no one got to take home any of Don's gumbo from the April get together. :-D
Randy, box up all of your bowl shavings and send them to Marty. 
Nice cabinet Bill. Sunburn, Ouch. 
Some good zydeco there, Eddie! Well, sounds good to me. 
OK here are the lathe tools we have. Bad pic sorry. Edumacate me please. What are they and what are they supposed to be used for and what should they not be used for?










Gotta get some sleep. Work next two days then Louisiana bound!


----------



## TedW

Eddie, some people are good at book learning and reading instructions but I'm not one of them-my eyes start to glass over before I get past the first page. Almost everything I know I learned from trial and error (and error and error…) or by somebody showing me.


----------



## GaryC

Well, I've run into a bit of a problem with the Incra positioner on the TS. I didn't find this until yesterday when I tried to cut a 45. You can see from the picture what the problem is










I emailed Incra to see if they had seen this problem before with a Rigid. The guy that answered me, Mark Mueller said they had not seen this kind of a problem. His suggestion was to get a longer belt and move the motor mount back.

There is only one other hole in the table top and it is super close to the other bracket holding the rail. Not such a good idea

I think what I may do is load the saw in the truck and head for the machine shop and get them to drill another hole that would work. It has to be pretty exact for this thing to work properly. Either that or just go buy a new saw….. Naw, I'll go to the machine shop


----------



## mojapitt

If you buy a new saw stop, then you wouldn't be able to sue someone else if you make a mistake. Always set it up to blame someone else.


----------



## GaryC

Good thinking there, Monte


----------



## Doe

Eddie, I love Doug Kershaw. I think I'll look at the other vids in the series.

Candy, the two angled ones on the left are skews, mostly for turning flat cylinders. The bottom ones look like spindle roughing gouges, for rough turning things round; never *ever *use on bowls. They could be something else because of the shape or just not sharpened properly. The pointy one at the top is a parting tool, used to cut off a completed turning. The flat ones are scrapers, yep - to scrape. You can use them pretty much for everything. The one at 4 o'clock looks like a bowl gouge, judging from the shape. I'm not exactly sure though.

Ted, that class sounds great for you. I like taking classes as well.

Drive safe to the boil, everyone. I wish I was going with you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gary, Monte and Doe. Pass the coffee.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Coffee is coming.

Candy, I'll reiterate Doe's comments about a spindle gouge. Using one for bowl turning may be hazardous to your health. I learned this the hard way when I was helping Sherry, even though I didn't have a clue what I was doing. The gouge had a catch and bent badly, almost 40 degrees back. Of course, must have been s bad gouge, so I did it to a second one before learning my lesson. Glad your mom's appointment is over. Hope results are good.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee is already conaumed. Had issues with surgery equipment needed for this morning. Been here most of the night. Gotta keep the doctors happy.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! 
Eddie and Ted, I pretend to be one of those people that can read (skim through) some thing once and fully understand it. The pretense may last until I actually try to do the thing. :-/ Pictures and lots of 'em AND hands on! 
Classes would be great. Take lots of notes and blog it for the rest of us, please! 
Having said that- Gary, your problem is the cleaning lady took the day off? I'm guessing there is a clearance problem. Haven't really gotten THAT close to the TS before to understand what I'm seeing in your pic. Hope you get it worked out. 
Gene, how's Phyllis this morning?
Doe, thank you for all the info. Why never ever use a rough gouge on a bowl?
Off to work. Be safe today!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, the bowl gouges are a lot stronger. If you look at a bowl gouge next to a spindle gouge, you'll notice the difference.


----------



## CFrye

Ah I see. Thanks for clearing that up, Chris. 
Good work, Monte. 
My friend, Julie, received Craig General Hospital 2014 Nurse of the Year award this morning!! WooHoo!!


----------



## JL7

Morning all….......I just can't keep up with all the stuff going on here…...whew…...

Candy - prayers for your Mom.

Dave - take a deep breath…....mini vacation is coming soon!

Gary - I would suggest you remove the little riser piece (that holds the blade guard):










I have basically the same saw and you should be able to get this to work. It is definitely a fine line to get a combination of things so everything clears. Maybe pickup a link belt from harbor freight and you can fine tune the length to get the clearance. Bringing your saw to the machine shop would be a PITA!!


----------



## JL7

Gary - I just noticed you have a flat belt….opps. Link belt idea is out unless you swap pulleys…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Rainy here in MO for the next three days and cool. That's ok with me. I just remembered, Monte did you get the snow?

Chris, I'm excited about making the doors, but can't until Thursday. I have to work the next 2 days. I'm planning to do better than the first 2 raised panel doors I made. They turned out ok, I just want to do better with the thickness of the panel and maybe set the bits higher so that the panel,is not proud of the door frame.

That's a bummer Gary. I hoped you can get that worked out fairly easily.

Bandit, those shavings look so good you could almost use them for edge banding.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Candy, Hoping and praying for the best for your Mom.

Thanks for ya'lls concern about Phyl. She's doing great this morning. Claims to have no pain at all. She's really a Super Woman. She's well versed in using crutches. She had a knee replaced 4 years ago and was on crutches for several weeks. She was told this time to only put weight on her heel, so she CAN walk a little. Her sister lives just over 1/4 mile away, so I'm not too worried about leaving her alone. Rationalization? Well, Annie and Oakley are right close, too.

A couple weeks ago, a set of new carving tools arrived from China via Amazon. They are DULL! I bought a cheap set to learn with. The first thing to learn is how to sharpen a gouge. The flat tools won't pose a problem but the rounded ones will. Watched a couple videos about sharpening them. I'm as lost now as before watching the videos. Shoot, I don't even know what stones to use or what type and grit of grinder wheel to buy. I guess it's time to get the WS set up according to Stumpy's plan. Isn't it strange how one process leads to 10 more? Is there ever enough time? NEVER enough tools! I wish Bandit, Dave and Stumpy all lived next door.


----------



## JL7

Good luck on the cabinet build Bill…..that's a great challenge….

Gene - glad to hear Phyl is doing great! Prayers for a speedy recovery. You just reminded me that I have a cheap set of China carving chisels I've never used…..I would have donated them to ya! Maybe I still will…......

Having breakfast with an old friend…....BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, good to hear your wife is doing so well. I have a friend, Liam's godmother, who has had many toe surgeries. Some not so successful, but for different issues. I've seen how annoying toe issues can be. Hope the surgery makes her more comfortable in the future.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Your bride sounds like mine: TOUGH!

Dave, After being married to the same woman for 40 years, I have found it much easier to just duck my head and head to the shop!

Candy, Now I feel bad! But that gumbo really was too good to share! Your mom is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, you said you were in Joplin MO, not far from home when you turned around. Don't you live in OK. You had to take your mom somewhere in MO for the doctor. You must live near the line, eh? We used to go to flyball tournaments with our dog in Tulsa and then a small town closer to MO that was near a big lake somewhere on the south side of 44. Hope it went better after all the sticks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, and anyone else interested, you've mentioned bowl turning. Here is the first of s video series from Allen Tyler. I enjoyed watching the series.


----------



## mojapitt

I have watched a couple of his videos, he does a nice job.


----------



## lightcs1776

I like his videos for the same reason I like Dave's videos and William's blog. They are all down to earth, don't try to get into fancy terms, and I can understand them.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff and Bill, Thanks for the good thoughts.
Andy, You are so right! 
Jeff, It's really nice of you to donate those tools. I wouldn't want to ruin two sets, though. If I can get the sharpening process down, I'll start buying good, individual tools. 
Oh yeah….and if I feel like my carving prowess is worthy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, good luck with carving. Seems like a cool direction in woodworking.

Here is Allen Tyler's Tips for Turners, if anyone is interested. It is a short list. http://tylerwoodturning.com/tips_for_turners


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

LT and I am just checking it…. what's up with that? Scrambling to cover for a co-worker who's mother passed and has services today. I've never met the mom, and don't generally feel like meeting someone for the first time when they're in a casket is appropriate, so I didn't go. But now I'm seeing that several in the office did go and I'm wondering if I should have as well.

Gene… glad to hear your wife is doing well and send best wishes.

Candy… same for you mom. You'll have to host more drinking parties to help her with the hydration problem :^p I'll see if I can send you the printed rules for Quarters.

Dave… sounds like it's time to re-decorate the dog house. Might as well be comfy, since you could be there for a while. For what it's worth… any time I speak in an audible tone, I'm told to stop yelling. This is usually a sign that your hearing is going, but I'm always the first one to hear things… like the leaky flashing around our chimney that lets water drip in the attic…. but only when the wind blows the rain from the NE :^(

After seeing the dentist bill, I had to have a little talk with my middle daughter about her sugar addiction. The fact that she gets super hyper spastic when she's juiced up with sucrose is another facet of the problem. She was not happy about the conversation and I got the cold shoulder when dropping her off at school.


----------



## mojapitt

All refined sugar should be done away with. There is getting to be so many health issues linked to our consumption of refined sugar.


----------



## Gene01

Not a fan of refined anything. Rough edges are endearing. 
Well, refined gasoline is OK.
OTOH, sugar free/diet drinks are just plain nasty. The sweeteners used are atrocious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Gene. I would rather have unsweetened anything than sweetened with artificial sweetener.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, I put the video on my To Watch list. Not sure when I'll get to it with the boil pending. 
Bill, was the town Grove, Oklahoma? On Grand Lake? That's where Mom lives. We had just left Joplin when she missed her glasses.
Gene, look forward to seeing some carving. The man we bought our lathe from does fantastic carvings. Only uses bass wood.
Matt, maybe talk to your dentist to see if your daughter can job shadow him or a hygienist. 
The White Death=refined sugar
Lunch break over.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. 4 out of 5 lab rats agree with you :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

We don't do a lot of sweets here. And while I've read refined sugars can be bad if eaten in excess, what makes it so bad?


----------



## GaryC

4 out of 5 of us fat guys agree too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it was grove. There is a hotel on the right in town next to an old walmart or some other old big building. The hotel has campsites for the camper and then we just walked to the flyball building. What's flyball you say?





.

I'm running one of the golden retrievers against the team of dachshunds. It's hard to see me though. I started the first golden. This is not typical flyball. Typically it's border collies and other big fast dogs. Sometimes a short fast dog, because the jumps are set to the height of your shortest dog.


----------



## ssnvet

There really is something to it Chris… and though I'm no health guru or biochemist, I'll take a crack at the explanation.

The key word is hypo-glycemic index… and basically, sugar makes it go up. When it does go up, your endocrine system sends out chemical messengers telling your body to burn the sugar and store the fat. Then when the sugar is quickly burned up, you get signals that trigger your hunger. A vicious cycle if ever there was one. But sugar is only the poster child…. carbs, which your body quickly digests into sugar, are just as much of a problem. But bad advice (you know that food triangle the gub'ment pushed on everyone) makes everyone think their being healthy by pounding down the bagels, bread and pasta. And the wheat we get today aint granny's wheat. It's processed extensively.

My wife read a book called Wheat Belly (one of many out there discussing the same topic) and modern medical science knows exactly what the problem is. So guess why the word isn't getting out? Big Ag $ greasing palms. Shocker!

At our pediatricians office, they have the "modern" food triangle posted on the wall, and guess what's on the bottom….. WATER!

ADM and Monsantos surely would not approve.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… we saw part of a flyball event at the nearby arena and thought that it looked really cool.

Our Skipper would love it. Though he's not as fast as he used to be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, my wife will cross a desert to avoid white flour, for the reasons you're describing. We eat nothing but whole grain and whole wheat breads with no white flour. My boys wouldn't know what to do with white bread.


----------



## lightcs1776

As you might suspect, I don't trust the gub'ment any farther than I can throw them. I started growing some of our own veggies due to all the GMOs and did some research into corn syrup, which isn't good for us either. Might have a look at the price difference for raw sugar, which I like better anyhow.


----------



## ssnvet

Google it up Chris…. raw sugar is just sugar with some of the molasses put back in.

I guess I'm going to have to start drinking my coffee black…. or skip it all together and pop a no-doze.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is fun. We were involved with it for about 8 years, but we retired our dog. Many people that do it will have as many as 6 dogs, maybe more. Also it got hard to do all the traveling with the boys starting to have activities. We've been to tournaments in MO, IL, IN, OK, IA, TN. I wanted to go to one in Alaska, but Cindy didn't want to drive that far.


----------



## Gene01

The only thing white bread is good for is making a Spam, onion and Mayonnaise sandwich.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turkey spam, right!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, tell me you don't really ruin your coffee by putting stuff in it? No!!!! That's sacrilegious. It's just not right! You need to mend your ways.


----------



## mojapitt

So that ya'll don't think I am a health food nut, I just had a habenaro burger at McDonald's. It was great!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but did you put sugar on it?


----------



## mojapitt

No, I drank water with it.


----------



## bandit571

We have a few shavings from a fancy wood bodied plane:









Waiting on a bolt to arrive in the mail, before the Jumbo Jack gets a turn. One more look at that Oak bodied Rebate Plane









It was going against the board's grain, and stll made a curl or three. Ten minute build turned into about 6 hours for me….


----------



## GaryC

Eddies new hotel for the boil

https://roadtrippers.com/blog/ground-suckers-awesome-tents-portable-tree-forts


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, those are neat Gary. Better have some strong trees though. Something I learned in rope rescue training is that the force imparted to the tree at that angle, is about 5 times the weight of the load. So if you've got about 400 lbs in the tent, the sideways force out on each tree would be about 700lbs. That doesn't take into account the force put on the tree just from cranking down those straps when you hang the tent. Still cool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow - lots of chatter today.

Bill - we did flyball for several years with our first dog Gulliver, who was a border collie. It was a blast and a good social family event. 
Our dog Barney took a flyball class. He was able to do it, but I don't think he ever understood what the rush was 

As for sugar - I completely agree, but I don't always practice what I preach.

The talk about 'tough' wives reminded me of one of those moments I should have kept my mouth shut and didn't.
Younger friend of ours was having second thoughts about getting married. He asked me what I thought (which is always dangerous) and I told him she was spleeny and needy and that he shouldn't marry her. You all know the punchline - he married her, and I'm pretty sure he told his spleeny wife and that ended the friendship. I'd like to think I'm better at keeping my mouth shut, but I'm not. If someone asks me my opinion, I make the crazy assumption that they actually want my opinion…


----------



## GaryC

Bill, evidently some of that has been taken into account since they are on the market and you can see them in action. But, I would venture to guess that the type of tree might be a factor, especially for the reason you mentioned. 
Being a slightly puffy individual, I opt to just stay on the ground….


----------



## Momcanfixit

puffy individual - that's funny.

At work, when someone offers me candy I'll sometimes tell them I'm allergic. I usually get a stunned look and then I explain that it causes my behind to swell……


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, most people only ask for advice on the hope that you will tell them that they are right. They don't want your opinion if you don't agree with what they are doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, that's funny you meanie. For years while we were doing flyball, the record holders were a team from Canada called Spring Loaded. We tried it with our other dog, a Brittany, and he only wanted to see the people. So if he actually went down the lane he would get so excited about the box loader. Also he has never played with a ball. We tried scenting it with pheasant scent. He really liked the smell, but still wouldn't pick up the ball.

I know Gary, the straps on the thing definitely look strong. I was only suggesting that some people may pick trees that won't stand up. There's probably instructions in there about choosing good trees.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, maybe that's the built in alarm system. Pick a tree that will last just so long then, you're up….or down…


----------



## mojapitt

She says "honest dad, I was not digging in the flower bed"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that's an innocent face!


----------



## GaryC

I agree with Bill. Not guilty. She's been framed..


----------



## JL7

Monte…...I say not guilty also!! Good one….

74 - If I ask for your advise - please remind me that it's a bad idea!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll second what Jeff said. If I ask for advice, tell it to me straight. Now, I do get on tangents of things I want, but probably won't buy in the near term, but if I ask, I'm looking for honest answers.


----------



## GaryC

Hey… this just popped in my slow mind…. How can we have funnel cakes without processed (powdered) sugar?


----------



## mojapitt

Even I exclude funnel cakes from the banned list


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything in moderation Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

The fruit on top make it a health food


----------



## DIYaholic

Workday is over….
There was a package awaiting my return home….
I think that I now know what Bill's secret (pipe bomb?) package was all about!!!

75 posts to get caught up on!
BRB…


----------



## DIYaholic

Everyone is all chatty….
Then I show up & everyone leaves!!!
What's up with that? Do I look like Marty???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm still here.


----------



## JL7

Still here also Randy…....did you find a ride to Monroe yet??

Been rummaging thru the shop and finding some cool wood to throw in the trunk…...the trunk is getting full…..

Just a warning - those who plan on giving Marty bowl shaving's as proof of work at the boil…..they will be donated to the bonfire…....I noticed Eddie has a massive firepit in the yard…...

For those that are going to the boil…...I may bring along a project or two to throw into a drawing….if anyone else is interested, we can all throw our names in a hat and see what happens…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Pickin' up the groceries tomorrow for Eddie's event, then making the chicken and sausage gumbo with andouille tomorrow night. After a cooling down, in it goes to the freezer to make traveling easier. All we'll need to do is heat and eat. I'm bringing rice and ingredients for a potato salad too. I also need to pack a few other things to bring.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, The flyball vid was entertaining. That one weenie could fly! Think it was a whippet cross as I never saw a weenie that could run like that.

Monte, Your lab looks so proud of herself (just like Roscoe P when he has really screwed up!)


----------



## mojapitt

I am here.

Actually I am in Wyoming right now, but I am still here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, those were supposed to be all pure breds. The theme of the race was dream teams and they were all teams made up of the same breed. It was funny to be racing the golden retrievers against the wiener dogs. I saw pretty many whippets in flyball but not very many greyhounds. They like to cross breeds for the "perfect" dog. Border collie/Jack Russell, border collie/American staffordshire(essentially pit bull) and others.


----------



## lightcs1776

Had a dinner break. Sherry made a roast chicken … yum! Sure glad I married a lady who cooks just about everything from scratch.


----------



## Gene01

Made our last meal together before heading out to the boil.
Cheesy baked grits and fried Spam.
Leaving @ 06:00. First stop…Armadillo. 
See ya at eddies.


----------



## JL7

Safe travels Gene…...


----------



## GaryC

Be real safe on the road, Gene. See you when you get here


----------



## GaryC

What the heck is wrong with this site now?


----------



## TedW

Is it broken again?

A buddy of mine once said to me "Since you didn't explicitly ask for my opinion I have to assume you want it." That was funny. I don't remember what the opinion was or what it was about.

Looks like I won't be attending Rockler's pen turning workshop… got too much work to do. Oh well, better to make money than spend money…. I guess.

Candy, I picked up a 6' oak 1×4 that I'm going to turn into a couple of mallets. I'll take photos and detail the process so you can do the same if you want.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a little distracted tonight….
MY NY Mets are playing the NY Skankees….
It is even on TV!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Careful on the road Gene. Leaving today I guess means you're taking your time.

A few times this afternoon this site seems like it totally locked up. You too Gary?


----------



## lightcs1776

I just don't know if I can get used to Ted's picture without the beard …

Cheesy grits sound great.

Gene, safe travels. Great to her your wife is doing well.


----------



## GaryC

The whole layout is off. Black strips blocking text Just weird…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I've just come to accept that this site will have good moments, and bad days. Y'all make it worth working through it.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening misfits…. been a while since we heard that one eh?

I'm eating Whoppers… that should count as health food, right? Malted Milk :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm having something made with malt….
& barley & hops!!!
What can I say… I'm a health nut!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for you Randy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'd love your healthy diet, but I don't think I'd pass weigh-in working at a desk as I do.


----------



## GaryC

I'm not so sure about that "Health" part but the last part is accurate


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of nuts… my youngest attached a label for coconut flavored almonds to my wifes grocery list. She got it from her friend at lunch and wanted to make sure her mother got the right ones.

Clever she is….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vanity from hell…..


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking work Marty


----------



## GaryC

That's nice, Marty.. Wife been busy in the shop?

Edit: Oh, sorry. That was a cheap shot. Nice work..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, You can have your malt & barley & hops, we're corn raised here in Gods country…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the well wishes, guys. Here's wishing safe travels to all of you, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Have you found a plane ticket yet??? Time is running out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never been to hell to see their vanities, but it looks like they have nice ones.


----------



## mojapitt

I am making myself a big batch of a recipe I have for gumbo. Closest I can get.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vanity was due to be picked up today, but I had to put it off 'til tomorrow when I screwed the door up…..


----------



## gfadvm

Marty bought that at an auction!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, hell is one place I have no intention of going, even for woodworking.

Looks pretty good, Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate when that happens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
You're supposed to use hinges to attach the door, just sayin'....


----------



## GaryC

When WHAT happens? And what do you hate


----------



## DIYaholic

Let's back up….
Who's sayin' I'm nuts???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, the drawing sounds like a great idea. 
I'll think of a few projects to bring for that.

Evening all. 
I have been rummaging through my wood today for something to bring. 
I've got several pecan boards, some pieces of sapelle, and a couple of slabs of sycamore.


----------



## JL7

........um Randy…......if the shoe fits…...

Cool William! It's on…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another sip of corn squeezins' and I'm off to bed…..

Night all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did William say WOOD???

Oh, night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Your wood shavings are in the mail….
Please go await their arrival, at your mailbox!!!


----------



## TedW

Marty, the vanity looks nice regardless where it came from. Was it difficult?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, any pics of that pecan, you know, for us less fortunate folks who can't attend? I think pecan is great wood.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you know I was just teasing you!
Matt, Hope you print those rules in EXTRA LARGE font so Mom can read 'em!
Bill, The Timber Ridge Best Western. Great place. Awesome biscuits and gravy for breakfast!
Fast little doggies! Wow!
Peanut butter and jelly on white bread.
Chris you'd better not think about all the flavored creamer I put in my coffee. Mmmm Vanilla…
Bandit is that wood bodied plane difficult to keep level? Planing against the grain…now I understand right and left handed planes.
I wanna stay in a tree top tent!
Monte, your lab was weeding from below. Great looking dogs. I miss my baby. William, can I borrow your dog for the weekend? Monte, are you at a show?
What's in the package Randy?
Vaya con Dios, Gene!
Sounds good Ted!
Turn the TV off, Randy.
Marty, vanity looks good. 
I'm caught up!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
There is nothing in the box…
Any more, I removed the contents!!!
I DO NOT turn off MY NY Mets!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, your husband and you need to make a trip to NY. I'll fix y'all coffee that's good enough to drink without vanilla creamer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - it's only a bad idea if you don't want an honest answer…

Candy - I can't read as fast as you think. I want whatever you're drinking…..

My mother in law is being buried on Saturday. If you think of it, please raise a glass for Thelma at the boil.
In the evening, we're having a lobster boil. We've ordered 100 lb of lobster from the fisherman. Should be a good feast.

Worked a full 8 hour shift at work. Then after supper did 3 more hours of paperwork from home. My legs are protesting and have decided to leave the building. The left one just has to get along with the right one long enough to get me to bed. This whole 'reduced' work week is fine, but it doesn't seem to come with 'reduced' expectations. But, since it doesn't come with 'reduced' pay either, I'll do as much as I can.

Tomorrow is a brand new day. Good night.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the enlightenment, Randy. Let me save you some aggravation. One team wins and the other doesn't. That's how it ends. Now get back to the shop and finish that bowl! ;-)
Never been to NY, Chris. Not sure i want to go. Can you meet us half way? Here's a pic of that pecan log Andy milled a few weeks ago. He gave us the second cut. Maybe a pen blank in there, or two?









And some of the heart…


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you will be in my prayers this weekend. What did your mother drink? I'll raise a glass of whatever it was, from coffee to an adult beverage. Great to hear your working a full shift. I imagine that makes you feel better.

Have a great night, all. It's time for bed.

Edit: Candy, I ever get a chance to meet you half way, I'll take it. I think you and Sherry would get along extremely well. She really enjoys personal connections. And no, I wouldn't wish NY on anyone.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, I really can't type all that fast. I'm dreading going to computer charting. If you stop and spell out every third word, then back up and correct the spelling and go back to fill in the "Y"'s that didn't 'take' because the key is missing, it takes a while. Will be thinking of you and yours on Saturday and saying prayers for you all. Congratulations on the ability and desire to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I only get to watch MY NY Mets a few times (maybe 10) during the season….
I also only get to a live game every other year or so….
I watch whenever I can.
I will get to finishing that bowl though…
But ONLY because YOU said to!!!

*74*,
Full day…. FULL-filment!!!


----------



## KTMM

Of guys and gals I've been busy with work and home improvement projects that were unscheduled. Gary, we're you supposed to be bringing me some mahogany this weekend? PM me please. William will pick anything to be delivered for me.
There is a small chance I may make it Friday, but it is dependent on the ever changing schedule at work. I'd post more, but I have to get to bed for work in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I won't be at the boil….
However, I will toast to Thelma!!!

I wonder how long it would take me to get from Vermont to a lobster boil??? ;^)


----------



## GaryC

Randy, you could make that faster than I can get from DeKalb to El Paso


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I found a neat way to recycle old bits:

https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10369711_787993767885964_6315203793631340829_n.jpg


----------



## CFrye

LOL Don!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came back from an apartment building where one occupant had lost electric so ran a generator outside for a few days. Other occupant called firehouse to voice a concern about CO. I went up there and found pretty high levels of CO in the stairwell and low but concerning level in the apartments. He voluntarily turned off the generator when I told him he had to. Called the truck up there to help ventilate and check levels of CO. I'm glad the lady called. That could have been bad.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, are you saying he had his power cut off?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll toast to Thelma from Branson on Saturday. Perhaps in the company of Jeff and Marty. Cindy will make us all mojitos. Perhaps not. I'll bring some beers.


----------



## CFrye

Good neighbor!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, he lost it because he didn't pay his bills and the power company cut it off.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been a bad Grandpa. I let Baby Charlee's one month birthday pass (Mother's Day) without notice. She's now 2 lb, 10 oz and the NICU staff is starting to wean her off the nasogastric tube feedings. Just today, they stopped the continuous feeding and began intermittent feedings. They're getting her ready to start bottle feeding then nursing. She's still doing amazingly well. Continued thanks for the thoughts and prayers from a grateful Grandpa.

Sandra-A prayer for Thelma and the family during your time of grief. We'll plan to toast Thelma during EddieFest14.

Gary-Safe travels to you and your four-legged companion. Hope your wife heals up quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good neighbor, indeed….
Good job, Bill!!!

MY NY Mets just BEAT the NY Skankees!!! They beat them last night also.
They play again tomorrow & Thursday… all the games happen to be on TV.
Sorry, Candy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very good news, grandpa.


----------



## CFrye

No need to be sorry Randy. Mom has the same illness towards HER Oklahoma Sooners. Y'all can't help yerselves. 
Hubby found a monster in the wood pile! I walked into the shop the other day and he's hollering "Choot 'em! Choot 'em!"


----------



## GaryC

Looks like an Oklahoma whatagator


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, do you do woodworking with that scythe? Maybe you can use it to kill the monster.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nudge, nudge.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, it's all baseball. It's meaningless. Waiting for the Falcons to play this Fall … grin.

Now I'm really heading to bed. Have a great night all.


----------



## CFrye

Great news on Charlee, Don! 
Project swap sounds great!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Great news about Charles!!!
I'm sure with age onset memory loss, you are sure forget other milestones!!! ;^)

Candy,
Thanks, for understanding….

Also, that "monster" looks like it could be "Champ", the Lake Champlain Monster!!!

MY NY Mets game is over….
Weather has been watched….
I'm over (& out)!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Gary!
No woodworking with it, Bill. Need to do some on it. I thought it was complete when I bought it. Nope. Missing a handle. Unfortunately, it requires some metal work to hold the handle in place. :-/ 
Maybe a Southern cousin, Randy?
Oh and monster was consumed by the wood stove. I guess it was more than a few days ago. I lose track.
G'nite all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see one handle, so I guess it's missing the handle that is at the end towards the floor. I have one hanging on the outside of my garage along with an old double tree yoke, an old saw blade that's about 30 inch diameter and an old two man saw.


----------



## ssnvet

let's see….

Hot and muggy NOL with little bitty coruscations… or crisp and cool Nova Scotia with great big ones… decisions, decisions…

Can't decide, so I'll just stay home and burn some burgers on the grill.

Hope all of you have safe travels and a great time.

OBTW, any body know where the Nubber-in-Chief is hiding out? Must be in his situation room plotting the next installment of BCW… ya know? BCW! The show we all love to watch!!!


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## mojapitt

New day Nubbers Nation. Coffee is on.


----------



## Doe

Bill, I was the box loader for our flyball team for a few years. We had a hairball of a Pomeranian as a height dog. Kippy got his Onyx and had to retire because of health problems. I just looked at his stats and he did pretty well for a laid back Border Collie. Kirkie could have been a four second dog, but he didn't like dogs and wasn't too thrilled with people either. His favourite game was running up two flights of stairs and running down again to get a Frisbee. He could do it around 35 times and he would go up almost as fast as he would go down. When he stopped doing it I took him to the vet who had trouble believing that he could do it in the first place.

Ted, that's too bad. Try for the next one, you'll have buckets o' fun.

Chris, I like Ted's old picture. He's just too darn cheerful looking for 4 AM.

Sandra, I'll be think of Thelma and your family on Saturday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Another day started. Here we go again.


----------



## mojapitt

Life's roller coaster ride. Just wish the brakes worked some days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning Monte, Doe, William and Chris and anyone else who comes along.

Doe, I was mostly a box loader too. I attribute some of my back problems and definitely my tennis elbow to carrying the box in and out and all over. Some days I loaded for 3 or four teams. Those border collies are amazing when they do it right and have a good height dog. Our dog is a cairn terrier was our height dog and at one time she was the number 2 cairn in UFLI and I'm not sure about NAFA.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's how I make coffee. I admit it freely.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good to me


----------



## firefighterontheside

And that's green, I say GREEN mountain coffee brewing!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok, I see the coffee pot. 
I see the coffee cup. 
What's that stuff in the middle?
You having a bowl of cereal too?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops….

Stayed up way to late last night watching a movie…. paying for it now.

Working lunch meeting today at work… big announcements are planned… I hate suspense, but I've been told there's no bombs to be dropped.

I think my boss is announcing his retirement and succession plans… (no it's not me)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only drink black coffee on fire calls, because salvation army and red cross dont bring cream or sugar.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's OK Bill. I don't always drink black coffee either. I only drink it black when I'm awake. Grin.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm only messing with you bill. 
I drank black coffee for years. 
Nowadays though I like sugar in mine. 
I like French roast. That and sugar is about all I use. 
My son makes Buffett style coffee. 
He has about twenty different favors of creams and such he'll use depending on his mood. 
I pick at him often asking him, what is so wrong about just a cup of coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know. No worries.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Clear skies, upper 60's going to upper 70's.
Chance of an afternoon shower.

Matt,
Do you have something against SUCCESS??? ;<)

Sugar with a hint of black coffee!!!
That is how Imaintain my "sweet" disposition.


----------



## lightcs1776

Y'all are just wrong with your coffee. You wouldn't put anything on quality scotch, would you? I wouldn't do it in my coffee either. But, to each their own.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, I've seen those 'ticket holders' before. Great news on the Charlee front! How big does she have to be before they let her go home?

Candy, No offense taken. Y'all worry too much.

Well, I was off to Arkansas to pick up the planer, blew an inside dual on the truck 1/2mile from home. New tire was $205 which pretty much took the fun out of today. Maybe I'll go after it tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Does anyone have any Military patches or firefighters, LE, EMT or any thing like that.

I am wanting to collect any and all patches I can to put on a board for future use when I start my turning club.

If you do please PM me for my address.

Thanks a lot
Arlin


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-The NICU staff hasn't really given the parents any criteria that triggers her going home. Our expectation is that somewhere near her June 24 due date, she should be about ready.

On the coffee discussion, when we were kids, our parents would serve us coffee milk at breakfast. It's basically sweetened coffee added to milk in a 1:1 ratio. I still have that occasionally with toast in the morning, and it's still as good as I remember it from my younger days.


----------



## TheFridge

I like my coffee like I like my women.

Black.


----------



## HamS

Been on sabbatical again. Lots of stuff going on, most all good. Coming in to lurk occasionally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How many do you need arlin? I can probably send you some.


----------



## bandit571

Coffee? Nah, just Mountain Dews.

Used to make "Half & Half Coffee" Half a large mug with black coffee, then fill it the rest of the way with Bourbon. Jack, usually did the trick.

There was a feller on here that like baileys in their's….....

So far, the edge plane is a push model. oil finish is about dry. In about ten days, another Mystery Plane is scheduled to arrive here. Nasty looking thing, too. I MIGHT have the shop cleared away for it's arrival, by then….

Work tonight, Birthday Brunch tomorrow. Off Friday. HAVE to work Sat. Sun. AND Monday nights. Countdown is now at 365 days.

Midwest get together at Lions Park, West Liberty, Oh? Labour day weekend? Lots of stuff to see there….. Might be kind of in the middle of the Yankees up this way.

Don't tell Stumpy about this, otherwise he will buy up all the antique stuff before I get there…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Did you read every post to get caught up???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I drink my coffee half and half. That's half at home and half at work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had been watching my total days on LJ to see when i hit my year. Just looked today and i missed it by 18 days. Time flies.


----------



## mojapitt

Lucky it's not your wedding anniversary you missed by 18 days


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got rained out of work today so was able to get a head start on packing. The problem is, a nap got in the way…..


----------



## HamS

No Marty, but I'll get right on it. Got quite a lot of things to catch up on. Several new toys in the shop. And spring cleaning is likely to go on into the fall.


----------



## bandit571

New plane about ready to go to work. Final test flight completed









Might have the depth about right? Oil finish. Even on the fence









Not bad for 6-1/2 hours of puttering around..









Cheers…


----------



## HamS

No Marty, but I'll get right on it. Got quite a lot of things to catch up on. Several new toys in the shop. And spring cleaning is likely to go on into the fall.


----------



## HamS

I forgot how not to post twice apparently.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No time for cleaning now Ham, get your bags packed, we're leavin' for Cajun country at daybreak…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte that's coming up in about 18 days. 13 years of wedded bliss.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I think Jeff is gonna be gettin' with ya this evening on our rendezvous Saturday. How does the Doug Gabriel theater sound???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the way it'll work… My sister will call Doug and tell him a bunch of misfits are gonna be crashing his show and Doug will lock the doors before we can get there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have to talk with my wife about that, Marty. What time is that show? So we are gonna be tail gating?


----------



## JL7

Nice you could show up Ham…...where ya been??

Bill - there is also a meeting tomorrow at Grizzly Tools at 2:30 in Springfield…..don't be late…...

I think the Saturday show in Branson is at 8…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Won't make that Jeff. Leaving home right after Liam gets off school on FRIDAY. I've been there though. I went there to buy my table saw about 8 years ago. Also bought a case of like 1000 biscuits. Just now using up the last ones. Have fun in there. It's a neat store. They have a lot more than just grizzly tools. I can probably make an 8 o'clock show.


----------



## JL7

I knew that Bill…........and actually meeting at Grizzly probably isn't the best idea…...I'm sure they have several things I can't live without…...fortunately there is not much space left in the car for new acquisitions…..


----------



## ssnvet

Big announcement was sort of anti-climatic…. which is just fine with me. But free lunch is still free lunch.

Basically, the upper echelon of the rumor mill had already figured all of this out.

Now to razzle dazzle the org. chart.

I'm designing a new stand (made from wood) to hold my monitor and keyboard for the mill closer to the "action zone" here's a sneak peak.


----------



## superdav721

HAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

HAM is BACK!!!!!!!!!

His first name is Hamilton, My last name is Hamilton, we were MEANT to be together… on an internet thread… in a completely not gay way…

By the way- I just finished a "Dear Stumpy" Q&A video about the new box joint jig, and the upcoming projects. Check it out and leave me a comment or else I'll look stupid(er).


----------



## GaryC

Well, I took the blade guard bracket off. Thought I was set to go until I move the blade again. Now it's the motor bracket. Looks like I'll be doing a bit of cutting


----------



## lightcs1776

Cool, now I have something to watch if I get board at the wood turners meeting tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
How the heck are you???
Your morning coffee reflections are surely missed!!!

Bandit,
Plane looks good….
The curly-Q shavings look GREAT!!!

Matt,
You say you are not a machinist….
Hurry & learn…. I've a long list of parts needed!!!

Stumpy,
Good to see that you are alive and well, err alive!!!

Gary,
Only make small cuts….
It is easier to take more metal OFF, than to add metal back on!!!

Again, MY NY Mets are playing the NY Skankees tonight….
This time airing on ESPN!!!

Microwave is playing dinner music….


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## Doe

Bill, I was lucky with the box, I just had to get it out of the way for the next team and a burly man would come and move it out. I occasionally loaded for other teams and was a box judge as well (really nice having the best seat in the house). I watched a race that was a world record - man those puppies were fast.

Don, that reminds me of my grandmother. She didn't think I should drink tea (so maybe it did stunt my growth) and gave me "silver tea" which was water with milk. Ack. Coffee milk sounds great!

Ham, did you warn us? You know how much we worry. I'm awfully glad you're still vertical; thanks for checking in.

Stumpy, great update. I'm almost sorry I'm not a twit, and I don't care-Facebook is just evil. I have enough trouble keeping up here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm too nervous to sleep… That and it's not bedtime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bags are packed and GPS is programed to Grizzly…..

tick, tock, tick, tock, tick, tock…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary that looks promising. You should be able to cut a little off that bracket and not hurt anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun at grizzly Marty. It's a great store. I bought my saw at that store. Not sure you saw, but I should be able to go to the show Saturday, but Cindy will have to stay at the camper with the boys who will be in bed. See you then. Have safe travels. Don't be nervous, I'm not scary and I don't think Jeff is.


----------



## JL7

Now Marty on the other hand….........wish me luck! Launch time is 05:00…....


----------



## JL7

Eddie - you sure you want to go thru with this??


----------



## GaryC

Too late for that question. Gene left this morning at 6a. We leave here Friday Morning. Got all the wood pulled out ready to load. Few things to do tomorrow morning. Then Gene gets here. Can't wait


----------



## DIYaholic

First pitch only moments away!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gumbo's cooked and taste-tested. Going in the freezer later tonight. Still gotta pack a few things. Looking forward to our visit.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hate to bring in woodworking here, but I'll ask anyway. Anyone familiar with AMT products? There is an AMT 1hp DC local to me for $75. I was set on a 2hp. Is it better to wait?

Now, back to dreaming of boils and mud bugs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, There's plenty of room for Cindy and the boys at the show. We don't leave anyone behind…..

Well, except Randy…..


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Don!

Yep too late Gary…..and please don't scratch the Incra when you're choppin' that saw apart!

Chris - I would hold out for more HP myself…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Never mind on the DC. I think the fact that I am questioning it so much tells me to wait. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris… if it has a filter… I'd say go for it.. if it has a bag… I'd say maybe. Then I'd check Winn Environmental and see if they make a filter that will fit it…. and how much $ it cost.

See if the guy is throwing in any flex pipe, fittings or blast gates.

All that stuff adds up quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It OK to leave me behind….
If the bar is open!!!

Chris,
What Matt said! It could also make a good secondary DC….


----------



## gfadvm

All that are traveling to eddie's, Travel safe!

Now we are having my granddaughter's birthday party Saturday at her place. We have to pick up cake and food for 150 people! This has gotten completely out of hand!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Going to Louisiana for dinner… Hmmm… We truly are out of our minds…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I appreciate the offer Marty, but Cindy insists the boys be in bed so they can be well rested for spending the day at SDC.

Andy, 150 people? That's a lot of cake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Don't forget to take the trash out and sweep the floors while we're gone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or shall we call you Cinderandy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

If we leave early enough Saturday, we can make it to Andy's in time for cake…..


----------



## JL7

Good thinkin'....make that 152 Andy….....


----------



## StumpyNubs

I now officially have more Facebook fans that Tommy Mac… must be my pecs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff and Marty, bring me some cake. I like chocolate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who is that Stumpy dude that keeps dropping in???


----------



## DIYaholic

Trash & sweep?


> What are these chores that you speak of


?

I want cake also!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM and other travelers to Branson-When you go to SDC, tell Cedric Benoit with the Cajun Connection I said hello. We grew up in the same neighborhood in a small town in south Louisiana. Safe travels to all.

Andy-150 people at your granddaughter's birthday party! She's gonna need a tractor to bring all her goodies home. Sorry about the tractor reference . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks for the tip on the DC, Matt and Randy. I'm thinking of waiting, since the HF has a 2hp motor.

Stumpy, I initially thought you wrote that you had notefans than Toby Mac, which would be really impressive. But good for you anyway. Love your how to videos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Don, I'll try to do that. I'll be there Saturday and Sunday. I'll also be there numerous times this summer. One of these times I'll go watch the show.


----------



## gfadvm

Any of you that want to show up at Ella's birthday party are very welcome! Their ranch is about 40 miles South of me.
Last year the 'buffet table' was a 40' flatbed semi trailer! If y'all came, I would know someone! The entire community of Morris, Oklahoma shows up and I don't know any of them.

Don, The gift thing was getting totally out of hand so this year people were asked to just come and not bring presents.


----------



## DamnYankee

Stalking


----------



## mojapitt

Enjoying the game, Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I ought to call it a night so I can beat Jeff to that deal on the Grizzly shaper…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yank, What's happinin'.....

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Marty. Good night.


----------



## superdav721

I'm packed. The wife is not doing to good but she knows I want to go. 
Eddie the 4/4's still free so I can hang my bed. 
I been telling everybody at work I'm going to sleep in duck dynasty's carport.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Not totally enjoying the game….
4 - 0 Skankees leading….
Bottom of the 9th!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Just picking on you. I really hate the Yankees


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy. Hate for New York to lose and win.


----------



## DIYaholic

GAME OVER!!!

But, I'm not bumming….
MY NY Mets won the first two games….
Plus, they play again tomorrow!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope your wife gets feeling better Dave.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Game? The only game was Boston vs. Montreal and Montreal won!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am very glad Montreal won.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally snuck into the shop and got my plow frankenplane put together and to use…


----------



## DIYaholic

Boston lost, oh great….
The guy I work with, will be crying all day tomorrow!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I too am actually glad that the Habs won….
I like it when my workmate cries!!!

So, whatchya making, besides shavings???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, did it break?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, when I was taking it apart, one of the wooden screws broke - looked like it was already cracked. I had two planes and found enough parts to make a complete one, with the exception of the screw…

Still working on my router cabinet, haven't been able to get to it. Got my Worksharp out instead, did some sharpening last night, then finished with the plow plane tonight.

Yeah, Boston fans can cry all they want…. I'm not a huge hockey fan, but even I will watch the 7th game in a series between the Habs and Boston.


----------



## TheFridge

People actually watch hockey?


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet shaving, Sandra.

Have a great night, all.


----------



## CFrye

Truck is (mostly) packed Leaving early, but not too early in the am! Hope Sleep is not too elusive tonight.
Dave, prayers for your wife and for all those traveling. 
Congrats on the plane revival, Sandra! Even broken, it looks cool.
Free pen turning DVD from Penn State arrived in the mail today. Hmmm do I watch it or go to bed?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this day done….
Now, I'm just waiting for tomorrow to end….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Thank you for the well wishes. I will tell her. 
Sandra looking real good. The wooden planes can be very frustrating. They are a pleasure and a pain.
You look as if you have got a good grip on them.


----------



## TedW

Ted's not here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I miss Ted.


----------



## TedW

then work on your aim and try again


----------



## TedW

how to avoid gaps in your glue…

use plenty of it










spread it out evenly










and use plenty of clamps










This is going to be my next mallet


----------



## GaryC

It's ugly and the handle is too big


----------



## TedW

It looks much better after I scraped off the excess glue.


----------



## Doe

Morning nubbly bits. Coffee's on.

Happy birthday Bandit.

Safe travels everyone.

I read about the 28th amendment-I like it!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nuts, Doe beat me to to it. But …

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANDIT!!!

Have a great day, all. I can picture the cars, bikes, and trucks being gassed up, checked over, loaded up and ready to head to the boil. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pass the coffee Doe! You get up astoundingly early…

Happy Birthday Bandit!

Safe travels to everyone heading to Eddie's. You are all required to have a wonderful time because I plan on going to next year's event. Doe you can fly here, we hit the road, and then pick up Matt, Marty, Chris….

Dave - you're right (of course) the wooden plane was a puzzle, but once I got it figured out, and how to loosen the wedge and set it properly, I was amazed at how quickly it did the groove.

Been pushing myself at work, and headed to NS tomorrow to Thelma's so today will be a down day to rest and pack.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And drink coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

And more coffee


----------



## Momcanfixit

And then do random household chores to avoid packing


----------



## Momcanfixit

Then more coffee


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, you were on a roll. Then you had to bring up house chores …..

How about another cup of coffee instead?

Edit: guess I just had to wait for another one of your posts. Good for you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Jeff just pulled out, I'm headin' in 2 hours…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Pictures, Marty. Take lots of pictures….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Chris and Marty. LJ provides a good excuse for not packing also.

Fridge - The entire Canadian population gasped at that comment…..

Hmmm hockey is to Canada as _ is to the US

guns?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fav hockey commercial


----------



## Momcanfixit

What else can I do to procrastinate? Oh, here's a blast from the past -






I used to be able to imbed video- anyone have the patience to 'splain it again?


----------



## mojapitt

Morning troops. More coffee is good.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANDIT!

Ted, ever wonder how much glue is wasted on squeeze out? These are one of the thoughts i have this time of day.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, although it may not be a beautiful mallet, I have used several that looked like it as mallets and they worked fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Fridge, for Canadians to not like hockey is like you rooting against LSU. Probably won't happen.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I think the better comparison is hockey is to Canada like the US is to football. We can miss a day of football and be OK, but don't ever, ever mess with our guns. You might be surprised how big hockey is up here. A small city just north of me has been fighting to replace it's team, the Adirondack Red Wings. They finally secured a new one from somewhere in western Canada. They aren't NHL, from what I understand, but the next professional level down (not clear on how hockey team divisions are done).


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*, you need to give up on those Mets. Come be a Detroit Tigers fan with me. They're in first place.

I lost interest in the NHL a week ago when the Detroit Red Wings lost. I am already counting the days until next season begins.

In the NBA I am, of course a Detroit Pistons fan, which is hard these days but I persevere. They just hired a new coach, so there's that…

And then there's my Detroit Lions, shame of the NFL for the last six decades. Maybe 2015 will be the year!


----------



## GaryC

Well, Gene will be here in a few hours. Then Tomorrow morning we head to Eddie-ville. Going to be a couple of great days.


----------



## CFrye

On the road! Good morning all! 
Good stuff there Sandra. 



My favorite hockey commercial. 
Ted. Thought the glue was a design feature. Woodworker's equivalent to the magnetic screwdriver. 
Anybody heard from Gene?
Safe travels everyone.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning limberjerks.

Besides a few last minute items, I have everything in one spot for the trip. 
All I have to do is load it all this evening. 
I think I may have went a tad overboard. My truck is gonna have a full load going over. 
I'm bringing wood to give to fellow jocks, pecan, sapelle and sycamore. 
I'm brining my tents, coffee and coffee accessories, cots, chairs, a fan, and other stuff that takes up space that I may or may not need. 
I'm bringing other items I've promised to a few other jocks. 
I'm bringing two items to give away by the name in a hat idea Jeff had. 
I'm bringing wife and a lot of youngins because we're leaving out for Bonnie and Clyde trade days Saturday morning. 
Anyone think of anything I'm forgetting?


----------



## GaryC

Kitchen sink?


----------



## HamS

Morning
I'm doing fine. Life just seems to be busier than I want it to be. I realized that you folks hadn't heard from me so I figured I'd better check in. I am getting ready to build sets for Carousel which we are auditioning for now. I am reading Henry VIII in June, and several of the Sonnets


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye! Ya Bums.

While watching a few vids the other day, one quote stands out

"Major Crum, Sir! Canadian Army! Reporting for DOOTY" Same vid had a shot of Richard Dawson wearing a kilt, and carying the Company Bagpipes.

aka; " Der Tueffel Brigada"


----------



## bandit571

Just about normal for the way my birthdays go,,,,,RAINING, and bloody cold.

What is with them people from Michigan? Buy a handplane from them, two actually, and they take a week to ship it? Stumpy, your boys up there are giving you a bad name. Did a "Buy Now" plane and still ahsn't been in the mail?

When i sell on the bay, I try to ship at least the same day as payment. Sometimes the next day, at the latest. WTF??

Two Tornados down south of here, both hit the same town, one after the other. Couple was trapped under a destroyed Farm House. Cedarville is about two counties to the south of here. All we got was a lot of rain, and that Pelosi Wind.


----------



## CFrye

HappY Birthday Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally got caught up on the morning. Now I can say good morning and happy birthday.

I still watch Hogans Heroes on TV. Not sure what channel. Used to watch it with my grandpa who was a WWII POW in Germany. He said that he actually became friends with a guard and that guard sent him schnapps after the war.

Heading out to the shop to raise some panels and use the secret thing I got in the mail the other day.


----------



## CFrye

We just stopped by Andy's place and picked up some chunks of mimosa. Hope to be able to get some bowl blanks. Picked up a smaller branch tor a possible spoon. 
Willam, don't forget the Rex plaque. 
Two twsters same town same day… That's bad. Those folks are in our prayers.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandaid*- We're more laid back up here in Michigan. "Buy it now" means you bought it "now". But when you actually "get" it depends on a lot of things. Are the Tigers playing? Is there a storm a-comin'? Does the seller have a new sixer of micro-brew? And don't forget the effect that colder climates and pasties can have on a person's energy level. If you order something from Michigan, it's guaranteed to arrive within a month, or longer… or not at all.


----------



## GaryC

Stumpy… is that the deal?? Too many mama's waited too long to deliver?


> That's why some people up there are the way they are


? Hmmm
Here in Texas, we just blame it on Bubba Bubba did it
Bubba says " hold my beer and watch this"


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-dubbers…

Candy, 74 & Bags… congrats to your Habs…. the better team won. Wish I could have seen some of the games, but alas, we ditched cable 20 years ago.

Bill….. Sgt. Shultz is vanting zum Apple Strudle. Seen every episode many times…. stream the oldies for the kids and they laugh and laugh.

William…. an extension cord and pain meds for after you unload the truck.

Bandit…. Luck of the Irish to you on your BD.

74…. Nova Star makes her first run today…. tickets for 2 and a car are 'only' $1,000 :^o

Ted… nothin wrong with a little extra glue, but Norm Abrams ALWAYS emphasizes that the key is to not over tighten the clamps…. just pull every thing together and synch up a tad beyond that. I still over-tighten them every time though. Makes me feel manly.

Chris… waiting for a 20% HF coupon is probably a good way to go. They are really 1.75 HP machines, but you most likely want to stay 120 v and the trail to upgrade to a Wynn filter has been well blazed ahead of you.

74…. I know a certain someone who goes by JL7, who has a screw turning kit that might be able to help you out with that plane.

Happy Friday to me….. as I have tomorrow off and that makes this the last day of the work week. Hope to play in the shop, but have a long to-do list around the house.


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I don't mind going 220, as I'll being adding 220 for a couple locations in the shop. Don't know that it's needed though. DC is taking longer to obtain than I wanted and Sherry is spending more and more time on the lathe, so it is becoming a priority. Thanks for the help.

Bill, your grandfather must be a great individual. I have the utmost respect for WWII vets.


----------



## TedW

Rain, rain…
Go away…
Don't come back…
This doesn't rhyme.

Happy birthday Bandit. Go grab yourself a cold one out of the fridge… this one's on me.

Hey, you guys travel safe out there. And post photos! Lotsa lotsa photos because I don't like to read.

I owe, I owe…
So it's off to work I go.

Yep, rhymes. That's because you guys bring out the best in me. Even you Marty!

Gals too of course. I'm not discriminating… I'm just verbally lazy.


----------



## GaryC

This is Eddie at my place a few weeks ago. Tomorrow, I'll be at his place. How cool….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Just need 1 of anything. Shoulder Flags would be awesome if anyone has some.

Bandit

Happy Birthday buddy.

Gary
It is so cool meeting other guys and gals who you talk with.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Hope all of you drive careful and come back with lots of pictures and stories.


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast with coffee was many hours ago….
Lunch with a Mountain Dew is happening NOW!!!

May I be the first to say *Happy Birthday, STEVE!!!*

May all the "Traveling Nubbers" have clear roads and safe passage to the boil!!!

Gotta go now….


----------



## CFrye

Part of the adventure









And the tragic part


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope it gets better real fast, Candy. Looks like the drive will take a bit longer.


----------



## KTMM

Well. As of right now. I will be off work tomorrow….... AND HEADING TO MONROE.


----------



## GaryC

Great, Lucas. Got your wood out and ready
Spoke to Gene about 30 minutes ago. He's about 2 1/2 hours out from my place. 
Candy, I can't figure out the 2nd picture. What the heck it that?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, those are Apple butter jars that fell out of the back of the Explorer when I opened it and broke :-(
Some of the mimosa and camping gear has been anointed with Jim's homemade apple butter. 
Waiting on roadside assistance to change the tire. 
Oh well, like the song says, God, "I'll praise you in this storm"


----------



## lightcs1776

Great song, Candy!


----------



## CFrye

Literally seconds after the last post help arrived. 30 minutes ahead of schedule. God is good! We are traveling again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yay!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, grandpa died 10 years ago. He was a great man. I have his service to thank for the land that I live on. When he finally came home they went and bought a place in the country where he would eventually retire. When he did retire, he really did. He took it easy mostly. I think he felt he deserved it. I agree.

Oh, Candy that sucks. I've never had a blow out while driving. Knock on mimosa. Be careful out there. I thought maybe you ran over the apple butter and got a flat.

Arlin if you pm me with an address I'll get some together. A few different fire departments and maybe a flag patch.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, thanks for sharing about your granddad.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… please tell me that your tire threw the tread and that it wasn't that bald when you hit the road…

Spent a good bit of time re-vamping the org. chart for our new management structure. Some went up, some went down, and lucky me stayed put right where I'm at.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You bet Chris. I'm proud of what he did as well as my dad and all of my other family that went to war. I'm sitting here thinking and I dont have any family that served in peace time.


----------



## superdav721

Happy birthday Bandit


----------



## Doe

Monte, "ever wonder how much glue is wasted on squeeze out", I wonder the reverse-how much glue is actually in there because I can see what got squooshed out.

Sandra, you packed yet? This is a commercial that boys might like. If you're packed, here's a longer one that's more intellectual.

I've been trying to get the rain to move up here so you have good travelling weather. Sorry it's not working for you, Bandit.

Does anyone have a video thingy? Pictures are great but video is ever so much more so.

Please send my regards to Rex. I'm sure he'll be watching.

William, I gotta ask. With such a big flock, have you ever misplaced a youngin?


----------



## CFrye

Can anybody PM Eddie's phone # to me? We are in Louisiana! Just North of Shreveport.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've had all the technology I can take today.I think the chipmunk was definitely the best of the two. Yeah. My brain stopped working already.


----------



## superdav721

Check your pm cfrye


----------



## CFrye

Got it Dave. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I'm glad that all is well, NOW!!!

I hope that no one else experiences ANYTHING that traumatic!!!

I almost ended up putting in a full 12 hours today.
Luckily the boss man had the other mow crew do 1/2 of a property on my list….
That helped to make my day ONLY an 11-1/2 hour day!!! YIPHEE!!! ;^(


----------



## DamnYankee

Been pretty busy of late though I get shop time this weekend…gotta make a plant table for Mom and corn holes for someone that ordered them


----------



## bandit571

I guess that little Traditional Chinese Edge plane made the Daily TOP 3?

Howd that hoppen? Go take an after-work, after Birthday Lunch, and Hmmm. Must have done sumthin right…


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Your luck runs about like mine. I had to buy a tire yesterday, got to Siloam, picked up the planer, got 35 miles from Siloam and a tire came apart on the truck. Then the big floor jack I carry refused to lift. Limped into Locust Grove on the other dual, bought another new tire, threw the floor jack in the dumpster, and came home. Y'all travel safe and have a great time! I'll be home working on the planer.

Bandit, Hope yer havin a happy birthday.

The rest of you, drive carefully and I hope the tire Gods are smiling on ya.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rob,
I feel better knowing you are busy….
I mean saving the world and all!!! ;^)
Enjoy your shop time.

Bandit,
Congrats on the "Top 3", tis well deserved!!!

Andy,
Without pictures, there won't no planer!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - farting squirrel is great. My kids will love it. 
All packed. We'll be heading out early tomorrow morning. It's a five hour drive so that will be my entire energy cache for the day. Hoping for a good night's sleep tonight.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Safe travels for you & yours….
I'll be sure to raise one for Thelma, on Saturday.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Wife bought me a present. She wants me to make a bowl, so lightcs4d block of wenge will soon become something. Just hate to see the inside as just waste. Any ideas on how to save some of the core? The coring tools are spendy.










Bandit, hope your having a great birthday. Good thing the tornadoes didn't come through your way.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
That wood sure is purdy….
I wonder what the inside looks like!!!


----------



## Doe

Bandit, it's nice to see you have a top 3 on your bday. Not exactly winning the lottery but it's, as we say in Canada, better than a kick in the ass with a frozen mukluk.

Chris, just turn it into a bowl. I've heard of cutting out a vee shape using a parting tool or something but that just gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, what's a mukluk????

I might try the parting tool idea. I read that wenge can be irritating to the lungs, so I may wait a while to turn it. I'm heavily researching the dust collection, trying to decide between going with the HF / thien filter type setup or wait for a Jet 1.5 hp / other vendor's 1.75 hp 2 micron filter with some type of home made separator. My kids got a kick out of it … "dad got a block of wood from mom."

Edit: If I could get a decent piece of the center out, Sherry could use it to turn some pens.


----------



## bandit571

One bowl making machine used a long knife like a metal lathe tool. Long curved thing. They't take a large chunk of wood, and keep cutting out bowls, working from the center out. Almost looked like the letter "J" in shape.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
As Cap'n Eddie says…. every cut is a practice cut. 
Howling out the interior of the entire block wood be good practice.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I looked at something like that when I visited Woodcraft. Thing was near a hundred dollars. I couldn't see the point when most of the wood we use is from the back yard.

Good point, Randy. I'm just frugal … or maybe cheap. I'm starting to wonder which it is.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
A mukluk is a boot….


----------



## lightcs1776

Those would be pretty cool for Sherry. I could see why you wouldn't want to be kicked by them when they are frozen. Were you speaking from experience????


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe brought up the frozen mukluk….


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Randy, yes, I was actually thinking of Doe. However, perhaps you visited Canada and they gave you a swift kick? Hey, one never knows.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have visited Canada on many occasions, Montreal to be precise.
There are numerous bars on St. Catherine Street, how do you say it…that have veeery scantily dressed women.
In reality, they are undressed (to be perfectly honest)....
There wasn't a single mukluk amongst the ladies, Lots of high heels though!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, Thanks for that visual "kick in the ass with a frozen mukluk". I really needed a laugh today.

Still have a lot of "derusting" to do on the planer and then have to get a plug to fit my 220 outlet. THEN we'll have pics. Should haven taken pics of my 2 toasted tires! And the POS floor jack fail! If I add the price of 3 tires and a new floor jack, the planer seems less of a bargain


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear Marty and Jeff have made it to Branson.

I've always wanted some Steger mukluks. Kind of expensive though.
http://shop.mukluks.com/Quetico-Short/products/25/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I suppose you want those tires to pay for themselves now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
The tires and jack would have failed….
Just a matter of where & when….
The planer deal is still good.
Still a bummer, though!!!

GOOD LUCK Branson!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I've only been to Montreal once Randy. Nope, I did not go anywhere where there were scantily or undressed women.

Andy, any pics of that planer? Sounds like it would be pretty cool to see it. I've only seen a floor model planer in one place, where I get my rough cut lumber.

Bill, nice, but a bit pricey. These do look really cool. If I was better at my hunting, I could make my own.

http://shop.mukluks.com/Short-Quetico-Chestnut-Mukluks-22995/productinfo/Q1NUT/#.U3Vk5HKBugY


----------



## bandit571

Closest I got to them kind of boots were those UGLY, Mickey Mouse Cold weather boots.

Watched a couple of idiot "Butter-Bars" try them out as ski boots, with the issued cross-country skis. Picture it this way. Not so steep, WOODED hill in Grayling, MI. Maybe 12" of snow. Yep, pinballed off every tree on the way downhill. Those skis are not for downhill racing…...

Winter AT, first two weeks in march that year. Slept in the ten man artic tents, with "pine floors" (Limbs from all the pine trees around. One such tent had a two foot deep basement! The gas powered stove was set so high, it melted all the snow around it, down to bare ground! They ( the 81mm crew) had set up a trap on the snow ledge, with the pine flooring, THEN added their folding cots.

Found out you do NOT lock the emergency brekes on in -15 weather. They WILL freez in place. DAMHIKT

9 days in the snow fields, 10th day back to base. Lake Margarethe was melting from the temps being in the 50s. First warm day. Ice shacks had to be towed off the ice, before they sank.

They do have a summer up there…..june 15 to july 30th


----------



## bandit571

The "gas stoves" for those tents ran on regular gasoline! Hang a 5 gal can up outside the tent, and run the fuel hose inside. Stoves will aslo burn trash, and wood scraps. Stove pipe up through the roof of the tent.

Gas line WILL freeze. have to go outside, and bend the hose just so, to un-freeze it.

To "clean" all that black soot out of the stove pipe was easy to do. Once a day, throw a couple blank round into the stove, close the door, and hold your ears. BOOM! All the built up soot shoots up out of the pipe. About the only good use I ever found for an M16 balnk round…..welll, maybe…

Seems IF you save a few expended blank rounds, and IF one happens to get jambed into the muzzle of the M16. And IF you happened to pull the trigger to fire another blank…....you can hit an empty pop can at 50' away away, and put a hole in it. OR, IF a jeep happened to turn just so, it will break when a flying blank hits it. DAMHKIT….. We listed the damaged windshield as hit by a BFR….

Chris MIGHT know what a BFR might be….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have the Mickey Mouse boots at the FEMA task force that are issued if we get deployed to a cold weather event.
Had the brake thing happen with Firetrucks this winter. Had to out torpedo heaters under them to release the brakes.

Chris, the guy, Wil Steger, who founded the company was an arctic explorer who wore those mukluks to the North Pole I believe. They are made from canvas, and some sort of natural insulation and the rubber soles are some proprietary rubber that stays pliable at extremely low temps. I went to their store in Ely MN a long time ago.


----------



## lightcs1776

I actually like those boots, although my wife looked at me like I was crazy. They sure beat the cold weather boots that I was issued for Kuwait. Lowest temps were probably low 50's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's funny. My wife thinks I'm crazy for wanting them too. They are a little overkill for Missouri.


----------



## bandit571

Had one pair of "Issued Boots" that had a canvas style sides to them. Normal steel toe, and had a steel plate in the sole. Mainly to keep out sharp, pointy things in the ground. Sides WERE a green colour, but all that #$#@# Red Clay dust turned them an ugly shade. Put them on new, lace them up tight, walk into the shower, or a nearby creek, Boots were now broken in. Steel plate would bend a bit as you walked, it also tended to stay bent after awhile.  Lightweight though…


----------



## gfadvm

Randy's mukluks are a little "girly" for my taste! I think it was the beads and pom poms.

Hope all our travelers are arriving safely in West Monroe.


----------



## mojapitt

I am just hoping that I don't see them on CNN.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Why not CNN….
Do you prefer the coverage an FOX???


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like the jungle boots we had in the 80's, Bandit. All the boots are canvas now. I haven't had to polish boots in years. Kinda miss it.


----------



## DIYaholic

GOOD LUCK West Monroe!!!


----------



## TheFridge

What the mukluk is going on?


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Fridge.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - I like the mukluks.

One of the most ridiculous things I had to do at work, was explain to whoever the bean-counter on the other end of the phone was that I could NOT wear men's issue winter boots despite them sending me 3 different pair. The narrow ones (aka for women) only went to a certain size and after that, it was only extra wide. I finally had to trace my feet on paper and fax it to him to prove that I actually knew what size my feet were.

No, I take that back, the most ridiculous thing I EVER saw in regards to uniform was the maternity smock.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good story, Sandra.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the Muklucks. Very warm when it's very cold.

Randy, I do prefer Fox news. Except for Robin Meade in the morning on CNN. I am old, not dead.


----------



## TheFridge

Maternity mukluks?

Sounds like a million dollar idea!

You know how impulsive pregnant women are!

(No women were harmed in the typing of this post, but one man is well on his way)


----------



## TedW

My most recent ebay acquisition arrived today, a Disston & Sons #68 with a 14" blade and a wooden sheath. It's in very good condition , jut needs a bit of sharpening and it's ready to cut wood.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok_, that's four lumberjocks against two wives and Bandit for the mukluks.

Fgox news is it. CNN wouldn't know what news was if it had a neon sign. Only good thing about them is they lie less than MSNBC.


----------



## bandit571

Someone wanted all the "Jungle fatigues to be STARCHED for inspection? Let's see 105 in the shade, with the humdity almost that high? Yeah, right. Starched so much that the pants stood up on their own…...until they wilted, of cousre. Tain't right to walk down "Kudu Street" Crackling as the pants loosen up….

Twas Major Johnny I-ferget-his-name's idea…..

Loved those "TW"s, though. Only wore them a few times, when not out and about in-country.


----------



## GaryC

Gene got here safely about 2pm. We have solved most of the worlds problems. Will be leaving here in the morning. Going to stop for breakfast then on to Eddie's. See y'all there!


----------



## mojapitt

Doing shows, especially county fairs, I see some really strange things. A couple years ago a lady came through that was about 6 feet tall. Her hair was dyed red, white and blue. She appeared to be about 9 months pregnant and was wearing a black and white stripped (like a bumble bee) spandex suit. It will be forever burned in my memory.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok_, that's four lumberjocks against two wives and Bandit for the mukluks.

Fgox news is it. CNN wouldn't know what news was if it had a neon sign. Only good thing about them is they lie less than MSNBC.


----------



## bandit571

Mystery Plane has FINALLY went to the mail box in Michi-ganderland! A-Fi-ing-mazing! Didn't know the Pony Express still ran up there in Stumpyland…..

It will need a wee bit of work in the Rehab Center, handle was broken. Maybe when the Pony Express gets here next week, I can tell more about it. The plane that is. I think I could have DROVE up and back in less time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

MY Cardinals finally beat the Cubs. They got trounced the other day.

Nice saw!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great news, Gary.


----------



## lightcs1776

Think of it this way, Bandit. Now you have time to relax and use the wooden plane you just finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's now burned in my memory and I only have your description to go on.

Chris, I think someone already said that. Oh, it was you.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to rest up for tomorrow's boil….
Oh wait, I won't be going to the boil, I have to WORK!!! ;^(

Safe travels and unforgettable memories….
To all the people with boils, err you know what I mean!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm heading to bed. Well, I'll probably look up more info on DCs. I'm on a mission. The HF DC is a strong possibility. Taking Sherry to Woodcraft on Saturday. I'll wait until I look at them there as I can save $100 if I purchase one for $500 or more.

Anyhow, I'm getting long winded. Good night all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Doe, I have never misplaced a youngin,
..............
YET.

Truck is loaded. 
If I post again before Sunday, it'll be from eddies. 
If not, my camera is charged and loaded, so I'll post evidence next week. 
Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you want another one? I can send a youngin down to you. No problem at all …. just return her when she's all straightened out.

On a serious note, have a great time, William, and be safe. I'm looking forward to seeing all those pics. Maybe we have to have a separate website for the ones that can't be posted on LJ? Never know what could happen with all those LJers in one location.

And yes, for the record, I am jealous. But, I want you all to have a great time and make lots of memories.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, you joke, but there has been a total of seven different children who have been sent to me through the years for me to "straighten out". 
Every one of them except one returned home "changed children", as their parents out it. 
That one I held out hope for right up till the time he went to jail for life. I think that child was just too far gone by the time I got to him. 
I only hope I had a positive influence on their lives. I can't help though but to think that maybe I just scared the crap out of them.

I know I said I was done earlier. 
My wife reminded me though that I wanted to give my dog a bath before the trip. 
That got done. Now I'm taking a break before taking my own second bath for the night. 
The wife says I need it but I swear I don't know why. 
Storm, my dog, soaked me enough that I feel I already had a second bath.


----------



## TedW

I can't believe I fell asleep at 8:30… guess I was pretty tired. Now it's 4:30 and I need something to do. Hey, let's sing a song!


----------



## lightcs1776

Row, row, row your boat, Bill?

William, that's incredible. You've had a positive influence in a lot of lives. That's certainly no joke. As far as the one that went to jail, we all make choices. Sometimes it's the consequences to those choices that wake us up and say 'hey stupid, this isn't working.' Then there are those who never learn.


----------



## mojapitt

Row row row your boat?

I was thinking of something like Smoke On the Water


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, after the four kids, that's what comes to mind - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Morning Nubbers, Misfits & Marty,

Looks like a good day will be had….
NOT by me, but for the folks at the boil!!!

I'm sure y'all don't need any reminders, but just in case….
pictures, PICTURES, *PICTURES!!!*

Oh, video would be cool also….

I'm off to earn a few bucks….


----------



## DIYaholic

I was thinking more along the lines of "Take this job and shove it!!!"....


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid I know all of the words to that one Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

After 4 kids, you need to spend more time in the shop.


----------



## lightcs1776

Yes, Monte, but all four of mine are still living at home.


----------



## superdav721

Raining a bit here. I wait an hour or so for that to clear and the temperature to come up. Then off to Eddies.
AhhhhhhhhhEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## JL7

Morning all…. impossibly bad cell phone signal in Branson….. A smoke signal would be faster!... Look out Bawcomville, here we come…...


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Hope yer not bikin in the rain!

Monte, I see those types at Atwoods and the WalMart in Sapulpa all the time. They need a dress code!

Off to see if I can get the planer going.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! So today's the day. Enjoy yourselves those who are going. The rest enjoy yourselves anyway.

Row, row, row my boat? How about , sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Big news on the home front: Chubbins the bunny is home, after 10 days on the lam. I took a vacation day (for mental health reasons which require chain saw therapy) and after dropping off my youngest daughter at school I pulled up the drive and there he was.

So I stealthily nabbed him and after showing him to my wife we returned him to the hutch with a treat of strawberry tops. Do you think he ate? Nope… the little turkey went straight to the back door and started kicking it. But much to his chagrin, I have secured it with a couple of sheet rock screws, so his little trick wont play twice. He then went crazy running around humping his brothers. They certainly are strange creatures.

Re. Montreal… been up there several times for hockey tournaments while I played for the sub base team in Groton. Yah, we got our buts kicked every time. And I can honestly say, that the only establishment I ever visited on St. Catherin's St. was a little diner for crepes, bacon and eggs. Watched the curlers at the non-coms club @ Base Forces Montreal (they say everything backwards in French) while exploring their large selection of Molson and Labatts products :^)

Time to suit up for this mornings fun….


----------



## mojapitt

That might also tell you what bunny was doing while on the outside.


----------



## TedW

Gently down the stream…

Matt, it sounds (reads) to me like Chubbins found himself a girlfriend while he was on his great adventure. Just a thought, but might you consider letting him go to pursue his new mate? Okay, maybe I'm just a big softy.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, you're being a romantic


----------



## ssnvet

That may be… but I'm skeptical. We're in the woods and in the 21 years that I've owned this property, the only thee mammals native to the area that I haven't seen on the lot are a moose, a bobcat and a rabbit.

Perhaps it was 10 days of no "social" interaction that has him all riled up. Unless he took up with a gray squirrel that is….. these little beasties are the horniest animals I've ever encountered.


----------



## ssnvet

My lovely wife just stuffed me full of bacon, eggs, toast and coffee :^)
So now that both the chainsaw and I are all "fueled up" it's time to go kill a tree.


----------



## lightcs1776

I like Ted's idea. Chubbins and his potential mate could make more rabbits, which means better hunting results. Yes! Get the gun … We're going rabbit hunting.

Now I want breakfast. Your wife clearly has you spoiled, Matt.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. 
New to my shop is Vega 40" fence. It installed easily on the saw, but now I need a bigger table. Life continues.


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, fantastic upgrade for your saw. Please let us know how you like it once you've used it for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

One hour later and I'm happy to report that I'm alive and stupid…. and that I"ve been keeping my guardian angel busy…

The story involves a standing dead (though not rotted) leaner caught up in a tall oak. Despite my best efforts, that leaner just wouldn't drop…. so I took out the oak, realizing that it was going to just miss the power lines coming down our pvt. road. Well the optical illusion of perspective turned just miss into WOW! ... it's amazing how much those power lines will stretch and not break.

After an up close and personal inspection of the wires with no signs of breaks in the insulated shroud, I freed them from their "oppressors". The last cut sent a 4' long by 6" dia. section of branch catapulting through the air as the cables sprung like a bow…. :^o

We didn't even lose power, telephone or internet :^)

All fair in love and war…. time to go cut that puppy up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great story about Chubbins Matt. Kids ought to be happy. No native rabbits! Rabbits have made a comeback in this area. I come down my driveway and they go running. We have lots of coyotes and bobcats around too. Gotta go a long way for a moose though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just like you planned right.


----------



## TedW

Chris catches on quick…


----------



## JL7

It's a beautifulhi day for a drive in the Ozarks…. Just west of Little Rock and hit a tornado clean up site…..Wow…....


----------



## DIYaholic

The skies are spitting on us here….
Good time for a lunch break.

Matt,
BAD BOY!!!
Glad you got lucky & NOT hurt!!!

Ham,
is that the Vega Pro or Utility fence.
I have the Vegs 40" Utility fence. love it….
but nothing to compare it to.

I want a mudbug & several cold ones!!!
those that do get them…ENJOY!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you were very lucky. Do us all a favor and don't do that again.


----------



## mojapitt

I am making gumbo for myself tonight since I can't be there to eat theirs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting the camper ready for the first trip of the year. Stupid mice and their poop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Monte. I'll probably be having mc Donald's for dinner. I don't think they have gumbo.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy. Good to know you have the Vega fence as well. You're closer so now I don't have to drive as far to steal, uh, I mean borrow one. Grin!


----------



## mojapitt

It's sure quiet in here with the partiers gone for a couple days.


----------



## bandit571

Oh, I'm around. WAS out yard saling today.

Saw a saw-like object at two places, passed on them.

Saw a HD Buck Brothers block plane, they wanted $10 too much, and the price WAS $10.

Did pick up a NIB Keyboard for this computer, still getting things back together after the upload.

Mountain Dew and a Peperoni snack, and that was all I bought, today.

Picked up the replacement rear brake cylinder today, will try to install later. Might take awhile to do….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here too….
Then again, I ain't partying!!!

My workday is over, kinda….
Have a mow schedule to make up….
That and need to work on a sign for one of our trailers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You will need a few supplies, for the brake cylinder replacement.
Be sure to have them before you start…
First off, more brake fluid, can't fly to the store to get any when ya ain't got brakes…
WD-40 or other penetrating lubricant, stuck bolts ain't a picnic…
Most importantly…. Mountain Dews… You know why!!!


----------



## bandit571

Oh,


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here for a little while and then heading to Branson.


----------



## DIYaholic

I got a text from Marty….
Says the "Weather is fine!!!"


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. a clarification on the tree drop… 
At no time was I really in danger. It was a very controlled, text-book tree drop, I had my evacuation lane cleared and stepped back 10' as soon as I saw the kerf open up on the felling cut…. I just happened to mis-judge the height and drop it on the power line. The lines sagged down to about 4' off the ground under the weight of the top three branches, that were ~4" thick. So I screwed up big time, but in a safe manner :^p

Went to pick up my new glasses today…. yup… they have a little line running horizontally in them. I feel like that's my official "old fart" credential, right there.

And just to add insult to injury…. I was feeling it after huffing those 30" dia. x 18" oak log stubs onto the splitter, so I swung by Home Depot on the way home to get a new back support belt, since my old one doesn't… uh-hum…. quite make it all the way around any more. Let's just say, uh-hum, the larger size belt I thought should fit didn't.

But the King of Beers is going down pretty smooth right now and my lovely wife is cooking up Chicken Marsella for supper… so I think I'm going to 'own' my beer belly and stuff my face.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a good plan for the night. Enjoy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Safe you say…. If you say so!!!

Enjoy the beer & sustenance…..
Sounds like you got that down pat!!!

I'm off to spray some paint….


----------



## TheFridge

I've seen trees get into power lines, arc and catch fire.

It's pure awesome.


----------



## DIYaholic

Decided to put off the paint & drill a few holes.
Next up….
mix epoxy, do some screwing….
Then maybe huff, err spray some paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some screwing? Ok.


----------



## DIYaholic

With the boil in full swing….
Let us remember Rex!!!
I'll be raising a glass, later this evening!!!


----------



## Doe

I just did a quick scan of the quietness here (other than the boinginess of power lines).

To Rex!


----------



## mojapitt

I did not know Rex. But I have heard enough about him to appreciate the person he was. I have a cold one in the fridge I will raise as well.


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Good news on the wandering bunny. My daughter would strongly urge castration for him! As to the tree felling, that was scary! You might have been safe from the tree smashing you but break that powerline and have it attack you…...lets just say you wouldn't be reading this!

Got the new plug and power cord on the big planer. Got all the rust off the bed and tables. Fired it up and planed a 2×4 and it worked! Need to adjust some things, replace belts, and get the manual to see what maintenance/lube needs done. THEN I can hopefully put it to work.

I hope the gathering at eddie's is going as well as I imagine and all arrived safely. My oldest granddaughter's birthday party is tomorrow so won't get much mill time.


----------



## DIYaholic

*To Rex!!!*

With the weekend started, shop time over for the evening….
Please join me in raising a glass to Rex.

Alright, it's a glass bottle, but the thoughts are the same….


----------



## mojapitt

To Rex


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
'Tis a shame you weren't around here when he was….

His wit was unique and his outlook on life was inspiring!!!
He faced his illness with dignity and humor.
Even when he was suffering, he put a smile on everyone's face.
I can only hope to have that same grace….


----------



## TedW

I'm still here…









Long day… nap time.


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Here is to Rex.


----------



## bandit571

To REX! Rule Brittanica, and all that rot!

Have a mystery on my workbench









I rounded up all the usual suspects









And they all tried to blame the "New Guy", of course









Yeahhhhh, Riiiight.

Igor, clean up in aisle #1 !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Posted, about a year ago….

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/640047


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all notice that the mud bug eaters are having WAY too much fun to weigh in tonight?

Bandit, My new planer makes mountains of shavings but not as pretty as yours.

Rex is certainly missed! He, Monte, and Sandra inspire me with their great attitudes in the face of adversity!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit_, that just isn't right. I had to explain to Sherry tonight about planes. I told her I was searching for a #7. She said I have a lot of planes already. So I explained to her that I had 1 plane in some instances and none in others. I have a scrub plane (HF #33), a #5 bench plane, a #4 smoother that you're very familiar with, and a block plane that you're also very familiar with. So, I have zero planes when it comes to edge jointing, rabbits, and plow planes. I had to wipe off the druel after seeing all those.

I hope everyone is having a great time at the boil.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: If you find a decent block of wood, you CAN make an Edge plane.

The BIG wood bodied thing in that picture is just 24" long, with the same sized iron as a #7. There IS a #7 up on Fee-bay right now, 7 bids, and only 28 bucks or so. Plus FREE SHIPPING! Paint on the body is Stanel Blue, still not a bad plane…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to Rex. Wish I'd known him.


----------



## DIYaholic

We know everyone at the boil is enjoying themselves….
I hope all the other misfits are having a good, err GREAT night!!!

I am, a few cold ones and tomorrow off….
It don't get much better. I wish it did, though!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it to branson. Boys are in bed too excited to sleep. Im hungry.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I'll have to make me a plane soon. I'm wondering if I can use an old HF plane iron in a homemade wooden bodied plane. I'll take a look a eBay for that plane. However, if anyone else is already looking at it, just let me know and I'll leave it alone.

Getting to be bedtime. I'm driving out to Woodcraft tomorrow to show the store to Sherry and a couple of the kids. I'm also going to check out their dust collectors.

Night, all.


----------



## ssnvet

Movie time is over….

Though I'm sure he wouldn't approve of a domestic pilsner beer, I'll raise my Bud to REX. Reading his bio. sure was a testimony to the human spirit's capacity to overcome adversity and to give up everything to rescue you kids from a bad situation.

As for the boilers… The least they could do is put a group shot up for us homebodies :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Nothing wrong with domestic beer … If it's a microbrewery. Bud does not count as beer.


----------



## lightcs1776

#7 is up to $31 with more than a day to go. It will probably go over $70 by the time it's over. Maybe I'll find a flee market on the way to Woodcraft and get lucky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im drinking Schlafly's Kolsch. A small brewery in st louis.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Getting "lucky" at the Woodcraft &/or a flea market….
You like public places, don't you??? ;^)


----------



## KTMM

I got back in about two hours ago from the boil, things were moving from eating to chatting when I had to leave….. No pictures, I changed phones the other day and this one is having some issues posting.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pictures, you say….


----------



## bandit571

Better change the names to protect the un-wary…


----------



## bandit571

n that note









Might have to try this one, someday…...









You think these two might have the right idea?


----------



## DIYaholic

When you are dog tired, you need a cat nap!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Well….
I aired for Lucas' pictures long enough….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

No police reports from West Monroe that I found.


----------



## KTMM

Yeah. I'm up way too early and at work. I wonder if the party is still in full swing west of here. No way…..


----------



## DIYaholic

'bout time someone posted a picture!!!
We need to see more.

No police reports, you say….
Has anyone checked the local hospital???


----------



## ssnvet

need…. coffee….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin'. One picture!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Getting ready to head to woodcraft. Randy, never mind. I was going to say something about your comment, but I'd just dig a deeper hole.

Bandit, that IPA is awesome!

Enjoy the day, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Have fun at Woodcraft.
You'll be like a kid in a candy store….
Just don't eat anything you buy!!!


----------



## JL7

This was pre-police raid….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..

Yet another picture.
What a tease!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a good time. Good job eddie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Has anyone check on Eddie???

I mean, is he actually still passed out, err sleeping or "other"???


----------



## DIYaholic

We need to see the tool swap….
Wood hoarding, err exchange….
"Rex Memorial" group photo….
yada-yada-yada….

BTW: Who was the first one to either fall down drunk or pass out???
Inquiring minds need to know!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What randy said.


----------



## HamS

Good afternoon friends. Miss J is traveling with her sister. I tried out the new fence and I have a problem to solve. The table wings were evidently held straight in line with the main table by the rail that held the original fence. With that gone the table extension is no longer co planar with thevsaw. Engineering is in process.


----------



## KTMM

Wow that fat guy in the blue shirt looks a lot like me…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm still confused….
I seen several fat blue shirts!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ham,
Good luck on the engineering front.
Perhaps an angled support from the extensions to the legs….
Then again, there is always duct tape!!!


----------



## superdav721

my head hurts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good time eh?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good thing nothing important hurts!!!
Serves you right…. Having all that fun without ME!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW

Lucas, it must be the sunglasses.

You guys out there at Eddie's have to do a video where each one of you makes one comment, preferably about wood, crawfish, tools or how much you guys suck! Oops, did I actually type that?


----------



## mojapitt

I am starting to think that it's like Las Vegas, and we're not going to hear about what happened last night.


----------



## GaryC

I have a lot of pictures. Gotta go get the camera out of the truck. Can't talk about last night but yesterday was a blast. So was this morning. Never laughed so hard…. Someone needs to ask Eddie about the dog throwing up in his bed…....


----------



## TedW

Monte, I'm not sure I want to know what happened last night, lest I might be called in as a character witness.


----------



## TedW

That's right… blame it on the dog.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh they're characters all right


----------



## lightcs1776

Back from Woodcraft. Found out they give woodworking club members a 10% discount. No, I did not save money … I just spent 10% more.

Great to hear everyone at Eddie's is having fun. Looks like a lot of laughs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy your head could have hurt too if you had of shown up


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everyone has to get their story straight before they can talk about last night. Sh.ould be getting close to the Missouri lin


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone has to be nice to Sandra. Her hockey team lost really bad.


----------



## KTMM

We had to leave before dark. My mother taught me that nothing good happens just west of the Mississippi River after dark. 

Hope everybody is having safe travels today. My shift is almost over…...


----------



## mojapitt

While the others play, i got this done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang, that means the NY Rangers won really well!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, I dinna go to the south. Staid around here, as the Rust Hunt was up. All I found was the $2, new in box Dell Keyboard. Looked at, but passed on a saw shaped object that was more like a floppy disc. Passed on the $10 Buck Brothers of Home Despot Block plane. $9 more and I'd had a new one? PASS.

Tried to change out the rear brake cylinder this afternoon….could not even get the drum to budge a blond hair. Gave up, change two tires.

Just got in from the ER: Wire in the right thumb was swelling up. Had to get it dug out. Pain killers have me going for a loop. Antibiotic pill is more the size of a Horse Pill….. Can you say OUCH!!!

Michigander plane is now over in Columbus< OH. SHOULD be on my front porch Monday. Taking it's own sweet time getting here. Maybe the thumb will be better by then???


----------



## mojapitt

I am back up to just over 2000 board feet of lumber cut and stacked. Gotta have a stockpile.


----------



## GaryC

William holding up his creation.


----------



## DIYaholic

That's a wonderful picture of the "Rex Memorial"....
Wouldn't want any faces uglying up the image!!!


----------



## GaryC

WAAAAY too long to post a picture. Last one for now
Gene talking to Candy & Jim
Background, William in white shirt, Don in gray shirt and Eddie in blue shirt. Ready to boil the bugs


----------



## GaryC

Tried again… too long
209lbs of bugs


----------



## DIYaholic

No one said it was a pool party….
Did anyone go for a swim with the mudbugs???


----------



## DIYaholic

California Chrome wins "The Preakness Stakes"....
Keeping the hopes of a "Triple Crown" alive!!!

Next up…." The Belmont Stakes"....


----------



## mojapitt

Great to see the pictures.

Randy, it's the only time I watch horse racing. I will cheer my head off for him in 3 weeks. They need a triple crown winner.


----------



## DIYaholic

I try to watch all of the "Triple Crown" races….

My parents used to have a "Kentucky Derby" party every year….
About 75-100 people would be at the party.
Now that Mom is 85, not so many parties any more.

I'm off to go see "The Chef".
I'm thinking a good dinner is in store!!!

TTFN….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The ones I know of, Lucas, Dave and myself are back home. 
When I pulled out of Essie's driveway, Eddie was asleep and wouldn't wake up. 
Candy and her husband had went to town. 
So that left only patron still there and responsive. 
So I left word with him that I'd call eddie next week.

I have lots of photos. 
I will be posting a full blog write up about the Rex project and the boil. 
It may be a few days though. 
At the moment I can barely walk. 
I have help lined up to help seperately everything tomorrow. 
Other than that, I just need a break after our little break.

Oh, and I'll only be posting certain select photos. 
What happens in Monroe stays in Monroe.


----------



## GaryC

Grand-daughter getting started in woodworking


----------



## mojapitt

Keep her encouraged Gary. Keeping the trade alive.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Andy? Hope birthday party didn't get out of hand.


----------



## GaryC

Left to right
Gene Dave Eddie Jeff


----------



## TedW

William, I can't wait to read up on the event and see the pics. Speaking of which, could you please post a pic of just the memorial? That way I can copy it and add it to my facebook photos.

Eddie sure does like sleepin'


----------



## TedW

Looks like my post wandered away….

EDIT: Ahh…. there it is.

Nice shot Gary.


----------



## gfadvm

Looks like me and Monte missed a great time down South! Looks like y'all had perfect weather and enough mud bugs to fill everyone up. Want to hear what the Yankees thought of the mudbugs?

Monte, A big tractor with loader AND a tracked Bobcat? I'm getting pretty envious here.

Ella's birthday was a big event again this year with ~150 people there!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I will be sure to post a photo of only the memorial plaque. 
Also, I got a couple of real good photos of all the Lumberjocks who were present in a group photo with it (11 if my memory is correct).

As for the good times to he had…...
There was crawfish. 
There was boudin. 
There was gumbo. 
There was smoked pork. 
There was loud music. 
There was tequila. 
No. There was no tequila. Forget I said that.


----------



## TedW

I'm trying to figure out how to fit a loader and a bobcat in my kitchen woodshop. I may have to widen the entry door a foot or two, or eight.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, that tractor runs like yours most of the time. The bobcat belongs to a retired friend. He just likes to have something to do. So I keep his bobcat fueled for him.

William, I am totally envious of all the fun you had.


----------



## GaryC

Is William serious or what??










David (Patron) and Marty


----------



## TedW

Here's my second mallet, which came out a whole lot nicer than the first. This is from the glue-up I posted a photo of the other day. Oak, just over 3" in diameter. I soaked it with BLO and wiped off the excess. It still needs a couple more coats.


----------



## mojapitt

I tried to get in the mood today. Sweet Tea and gumbo. Didn't have any tequila.


----------



## TedW

I'm pretty much a lightweight when it comes to drinking. 2 or 3 shots of that tequila and I'd be swimming with those bugs. A couple more shots and I would be out like Eddie… er, I mean a light.


----------



## TedW

I'm pretty much a lightweight when it comes to drinking. 2 or 3 shots of that tequila and I'd be swimming with those bugs. A couple more shots and I would be out like Eddie… er, I mean a light.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like great fun. Monte let me guess, beetle killed pine. Sitting at theater in branson waiting for Jeff and Marty. Maybe we will geta picture.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to drink a lot of tequila. Now I rarely drink at all. I would be face down in the grass.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now I am sawing Beetle Kill Pine. I have a lot of Oak, Elm, Poplar and Maple to saw. Still working on a storage facility.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like "The Chef", really his wife Amy, isn't up to cooking.
I will be doing up dinner….
As soon as the restaurant answers the phone….
to take my order for delivery!!!

Great pictures!!! Thanks.


----------



## GaryC

Last one. I'll let others post their pic's


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny … William said someone complained about all the tattoos he had. I only see a few, maybe five or six. Looks like a good time had by all. I love mud bugs, but man that it a lot of 'em. Rex's memorial turned out great. Glad y'all had good weather for the event.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, I just went through the carving section and googled about carving tools for beginners. Well, how about some background. I took my two boys and my wife to Woodcraft today. The 12 year old found a book on wood burning and so I am now on the hunt for a solid wood burning for him to get started. The other, who turns 16 a week from Monday, is all excited about learning to do wood carving. Now, I figure there can't be much to finding a wood burning tool. But wood carving tools are not something that is so simple. I know some of you are carvers. Any suggestions on where to look for good second hand tools or what to look for with these tools? Also, any thought on what to start with? I'm thinking a half dozen tools would get him started, say a few gouges and a knife.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know much about the tools, but you will do yourself a favor by getting them involved with something other than video games.


----------



## lightcs1776

I totally agree, Monte. We have an Xbox, but our kids love to be outside; camping, bike riding, walks, hiking, swimming, etc.

Just posted a question about Sherry's lathe. Perhaps someone here has some insight as well.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60939


----------



## mojapitt

I saw the post. At this time I don't know squat about lathes. Hoping to have one soon.


----------



## bandit571

Around these parts, there is a store called "Hobby Lobby" that carries about all your kids would need to get started.

Myself, I used to use an old "pencil" soldering iron. Just added a few different tips to the end. Or, one can get a few "normal soldering tips, and file them to the shape you need.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm … They just opened a Hobby Lobby in Queensbury, a bit north of me. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-Ho Mud-Bugger Nubbers, and all you working stiffs too.

Woodworking today consisted of laying up fire wood. First cord is split and stacked and there's close to one more on the ground. Beautiful day to work outside. I need to get everything neat and tidy (I.e. destroy the evidence) b4 I can call up the utility co. and have them send out a crew to re-tension the power lines. They're a little droopy after the workout I gave them. :^)

Just watched Taken (with Liam Niesen). Whoa! Seriously intense! Not one for the kiddies.

William… The Rex tribute looks great. So glad I could make a small contribution to the effort.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nubbers-

Here are a few pics from EddieFest14:










(L to R) Gene, Eddie, Marty, Jeff, Gary, William, Dave, Yours Truly, Candy (hidden/hiding behind me), Lucas, Patron

I wish I had known Rex, after hearing all my LJ friends speak so well of him. After the Rex Memorial dedication, we lifted a glass for Thelma (as promised to Sandra).










(L to R) Marty, Dave, Jeff, Patron

Eddie threw a nice party with PLENTY of crawfish, smoked tenderloin and gumbo to feed a battalion. After we feasted, we feasted more, followed by storytelling, a bonfire. We waited for Stumpy, Charles Neil, and all the others we expected, but none of them showed up. Some of the LJ attendees brought stuff to give away, so a lottery was done to give out the prizes. Jeff made a stunning cutting board, Dave brought a couple of fine marking knives, Marty had some nice pieces of box elder and some other nice goodies. Marty also had some kind of smooth, clear corn concoction that was like drinking a cinnamon tea but it was deceptively strong. Some of us turned in around 11PM-some of the others that camped out on Eddie's property kept the party going.

We all had breakfast this morning at Waffle House this morning, only at different Waffle House locations. Turns out there are two locations across Interstate 20 and the group was split between the two-actually kind of funny. Headed back to Eddie's to load up a Delta drill press I "inherited" from Eddie. After more storytelling, we loaded up the drill press and headed home.

My wife wanted me to say what a good time she had, and that she was worried before the event about not fitting in with a bunch of woodworkers, but that she felt very welcome. Thanks for extending her those courtesies.

Talks are already underway for another similar event in the fall . . . Maybe we can get Stumpy to donate a jig for the next drawing-that'd be kinda nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, i couldnt make the boil, but i ws able to meet up with Jeff and Marty on their way home. Thanks go to Marty for getting me into the show. Thanks to Jeff for the Boil memento off his CNC,Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff made some cool magnets commemorating "The Boil 2014" and gave out bundles of maple gym floor. Candy and her husband Jim made some apple butter and some pocket crosses, Gene made some inside measuring gauges and I gave some roux spoons. Eddie gave all the LJ attendees a Woodpecker square.

BTW, we met LJ Heath on Saturday morning as we were getting ready to say our tearful goodbyes. Nice to have met you Heath.


----------



## TedW

Okay, that's it… I'm making it to the next one. I might even bring some mallets for the drawing.


----------



## DIYaholic

I plan on going to the next one…
Or the one after that!!!

For drawing….
I'm bringing crayons!!!

This guy is calling it a night.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Chris, I picked up a lot of tips about carving from videos on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wiid+carving

Not that I've tried much of it yet (or any of it), but there sure is a lot of information, especially for the beginning carver. It's also a good way to see first hand what tools they are using.


----------



## Doe

Matt, great news about Chubbins! We've got wild rabbits. Last year I watched 3 of them play leap frog and it was pretty funny to watch, I think it was a dominance thing. Canadians don't have beer bellies, they're called Molson muscles.

Chris, those discounts are a conspiracy. Did you really just spend 10% more?

Ted, a loader and a bobcat are just a tad excessive. Only stuff with extension cords are allowed in the kitchen.

I'm glad that everyone had a wonderful time and I'm sorry I missed it.

I thought of Thelma yesterday.

We didn't have gumbo, but we did have chili to honor Texas. Not your hamburger, tomato, chili powder stuff. Beef chunks and chilies with names (beans on the side).


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers,

Coffee is brewed and being consumed.

Sandra,
I hope all that Thelma was sent off with found memories….
and that her, you and yours are at peace.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Great photos.

Doe, I only picked up a second holdfast, so I didn't spend much st all. My wife, on the other had, loaded up on lots of pen making goodies. I never say no to her getting turning stuff.

Got to get ready for church.The 12 YO decided he wants to be baptized so we have to be there a bit early. Excited for him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I have a question.

When I came back from the flea market, there was a guy there on a motorcycle. He had bald hair and facial hair around his mouth much like mine. I was hurting and so intend on getting on the road that I simply did not get around to asking who he was. Anyone know? I know he was talking to patron.

As for the tequila, someone brought some good stuff. I can't remember brand or anything, but it was smooooooooth. 
I was not planning on drinking a drop of alcohol, but wound up with a half glass and a shot. 
The shot was for a toast we done for Rex. 
The half glass was another story. 
Someone, can't remember who, brought a glass up to me (solo cup actually, but….) and told me to try this, it's refreshing. Now I've never had anyone do that to me with alcohol (well, not for years) so I turned it up. It was tequila. It was so smooth though that I did not realize it was tequila until it was already happily flowing across my tongue and throat. I don't remember the name of it, but it was good enough to almost make me (Almost) stop drinking Jose Quervo.

Eddie took my kids with him and brought back crawfish. My son in law is still talking about how much Eddie had them in stitches on that little excursion. 
Then Eddie and one of my sons went for a quick trip for ice. They got lost. How does one get lost in their own hometown? 
We figured out later why Eddie REALLY stayed gone to long. He wanted someone to start the crawfish. We had around 140 pounds soaking in the kiddie pool. The other sixty or so pounds were still in the bags. I was getting worried. You see, you leave crawfish in the bag too long in the heat and they start dying; not what you want. So don and myself got the crawfish water on to boiling. 
By the time Eddie and my son made it back, we were just about to drop in the first basket of mud bugs.

Just one little side note here. 
If patron ever tells you he lit the burner under the crawfish pot, make sure. 
That hissing noise may be just gas, not an actual fire.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like Patron tequila. I had a sample once, determined I wasn't going to get Jose since it was so much better. Went to get the Patron and had sticker shock. So, its a special occasion type of thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Just read don's post and I assume that was Keith on the motorcycle?
If so, my deepest apologies Keith. 
I would have really loved to meet you. I was worn out, hurting and ready to get in the road. 
If you're ever towards vicksburg, please let me know ahead of time and let's try to meet up at my shop.


----------



## DamnYankee

Looks like everyone had fun


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff just hit the road. I'll be leavin' shortly…..

Got info concerning the next LJ blowout so stay tuned…..


----------



## GaryC

When I got to the boil, the back of my truck was loaded with lumber. When I left, there wasn't even any dust left. Can't imagine what happened. However, I was able to liberate a few pieces that others had brought. Also got a marking knife that Dave made. 
Eddie had a huge fire pit and lots of wood to put in it. His supply of burning wood kept dwindling down as turners (Candy) strolled by the pile. 
BTW, William… can't wait to see what you do with that piece of persimmon that Andy sent


----------



## superdav721

i have to go to Williams and get my spoils.


----------



## gfadvm

Great pics and report from eddie's! Everyone looked like they were enjoying eddie's hospitality!

Gary, The wood Candy brought from my place was mimosa (not persimmon - unless she cut down one of my persimmons when I wasn't looking!). Not sure how it will turn but made a nice box for one of my friend's wife's ashes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Andy. 
I got the mimosa. I have some mimosa for turning. I am thinking about milling these Into boards. 
She had persimmon as well. I have a few pieces of it now too. 
I don't recall her saying she cut down your trees though.


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a few pieces of mimosa as well. Not sure what they'll "turn" into-maybe a couple of rolling pins or roux spoons. We'll see. BTW, Andy, when was the mimosa cut down? The logs I have feel pretty heavy, but they don't feel wet.


----------



## TedW

I've been lurking but haven't commented much. Looks like all of you had a really great time. I'm happy for ya, but sure wish I could have been there… and not only to loot the wood. Well okay, that too. I'd like to suggest for the next gathering doing some exhibitions and filming them, such as turning a few bowls or showing off jigs. Of course, this would have to be done before the drinking begins. I suggest this because maybe by the next time I'll have some unique skills to show off and hopefully I'll be there to do so.

Glad you're all still in one piece. Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Heath

William, that was me on the motorcycle. I guess you were loading up your truck as I was heading out? I wasn't able to get there until Saturday morning. Got to meet Gene who I know from the Shopsmith forums, Don Broussard and his wife, Candy and her husband, Dave? (another guy on a motorcycle), Patrone, a few other people who's names I don't recall (sorry y'all, I'm horrible with names), and of course Eddie. I had a great time just chilling and shooting the breeze with everyone.

Gene, thanks so much for the measuring gauge!

Eddie, thanks so much for hosting and letting me come over even though I wasn't previously part of the group. Since I don't live that far from you, if you ever get down this way, I'd love to have you over sometime. Of course that goes for anyone else as well.


----------



## GaryC

In one of those pictures you can see Gene holding a beautiful piece of rosewood that Jeff brought. I tried to swipe it from him but he caught me….. Well, I just thought about swiping it. Didn't really try


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DonBroussard

Big oops from me! Forgot to mention that beautiful scrolled Jesus that William put in the lottery. You can see it in one of the earlier pics posted by Gary in Post 63457. Awesome and sorry for my forgetting, William!


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't know what everyone else is up to….
I'm turning in, err turning the inside of a bowl!!!

Hope all are enjoying what is left of the weekend!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! 
Catching up on the posts, but officially crashing at the moment.
Showed my hubby the pictures, big grin on his face. We're in for the next one!
Looks like a great time had by all and a few inside stories… I had mentioned hosting one but I think I'd prefer being out of my jurisdiction.

Yesterday was an overwhelming day in every sense of the word. The lobster boil send off couldn't have gone any better- 120 lbs of lobster, somewhere around 50 ppl .

Thanks so much for remembering Thelma. She would have enjoyed herself at either of the boils.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Will try and post pics , but only have my phone…


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## GaryC




----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## bandit571

Playing around with a piece of a log









Seems to be a soft maple. Dungeon Shop provided a Cardio Workout, using this and a few planes









Just a few









Yep, just a Cardio Workout









Just have to left the chunk dry awhile.


----------



## GaryC

Cool Pic's Sandra. Looks line you had a good time as well


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow- West Munroe or Antigonish. .. Folks is folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

First guests to arrive were Thelma's brothers. The one on the right is 92. He stopped plowing with a horse at 80, still splits wood for kindling and works his garden.


----------



## Momcanfixit

G'night Irene. Nap is not optional .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two great boils and i missed them both. Great pictures Sandra. Thats a lot of lobster.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome pictures from both boils.

I nominate Andy's place for the next get together. He has 12 acres for us to pass out, I mean spread out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Praying for safe travels both ways for everyone.

That is awesome seeing everyone having fun and what everyone looks like. Any names to faces?

Sandra
The last time I had lobster was over 30 years ago. Even the last time I had a steak was several years ago. Good meat and pork are just way to expensive.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Here is a picture of Andy's new planer


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Andy….wanna trade for a tractor?


----------



## TedW

Arlin, same here regarding lobster. As for good meat, I can't help but indulge myself about once a week on the rather inexpensive ribeyes from the little store down the street from me, and the occasional shrimp basket.

I second Andy's place for the next one. He's got that magic lumber machine.

Wow, look at the size of those beer coasters!


----------



## TedW

Now my second mallet made Top 3. I gotta make more mallets!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy do Nubber-roos….

Another beautiful day in Mainiac land… Home alone for the afternoon and heading to the cave soon.

Happy for all who made it down to Eddies. And happy for the family support and celebration up in Canukada.

Looks like Andy is moving on up into industrial woodworking land.

Chris… tell you son congratulations on account of his baptism. I pray that it is a mental monument of sorts, that he can look back on and draw strength from for years, and years to come. Did you dad do the dunkin'? You help? Got to make sure they go all the way under ya know :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

My I had a bowl, err ball….
Turning my first bowl!!!

& just for Bill….
POP (Proof Of Project), in the form of pictures to follow….


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Matt, I was going to do the dunking, but we wanted him to make a connection with the associate pastor, who also leads the youth group. We've only been at this church less than a year and just today took their membership class to get into the nitty gritty of what the church stands on. I offered the pastor an extra $10 to hold him under a little longer … just to be sure he is fully baptized … grin.

Great pics all. Sandra, those are mighty big crawdads.

Andy's planer is certainly good size. Now we have to see some boards through it.

Randy, turning a bowl? I didn't see a picture ….


----------



## superdav721

Share it, like it, love it! For you Rex…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew you would come through with a video…
Thanks Dave!!!

I've got a project to post.
BRB….


----------



## DS

Dave, is there a link to the video? It's not showing on my iOS device.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## lightcs1776

Nice video, Dave.


----------



## GaryC

I don't remember signing a contract….. how much do we get paid? Do we get royalties too?


----------



## mojapitt

Very good film. Wish I was there.


----------



## superdav721

I tossed it together. I have addddddddddddd
so my attention span is very shor…..... squirrel!


----------



## superdav721

The royalties are all on Stumpy!


----------



## DIYaholic

POP, as promised….


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the bowl, Randy. You did good.


----------



## JL7

Just rolled in….....BRB…......


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That mimosa was standing dead for about 6 months and was cut down about 60 days ago. Mine seemed to dry very fast once cut into boards, stacked, and stickered.

Gary, I'll trade for your tractor in a heartbeat!

Dave, GREAT video. Thanks for doing that.

Sandra, The sendoff for Thelma looks more like a celebration of her life as it should be. I might attend more memorials if beer and lobster were involved.

That big pile of shavings in front of the planer is from 1 elm board!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta run to the grocery store. Anyone need anything???

BRB….


----------



## GaryC

I ;got a pen made by William. Box Elder










Also got a marking knife made by Dave


----------



## mojapitt

If we go to Andy's, I am bringing logs for everyone to cut up.


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys.
now for my show and tell.
I got this


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Handcrafted personal mementos….
Memories every time you use them!!!
Way COOL!!!

Jeff,
Did you rob the Monroe Antique store, on your way out of town???


----------



## boxcarmarty

A few more pics to show…..


----------



## Doe

Love it, Dave. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks Marty, for the photographic evidence, of the great time had by all!!!

It does beg a question though….
How many people lost weight, while attending "The Boil"???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember that mysterious package I had. It was the panel measuring gauge from Gene. Thank, Gene, I used it and it's great. Great showing of hospitality, generosity, comraderie, this weekend. Proud to be part of this group.

Had some time in Branson this morning, so went to a flea market, craft mall. Got me a plane that I don't know anything about and a little saw that looks like it might come in handy someday. Paid 10 for the plane and 3 for the saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy that planer sure likes the perfect companion to your mill. You just stepped up a notch in the quality of the lumber you can sell. People will now be able to see the wood better and buy more from you.


----------



## JL7

Hey y'all….....

Way behind on posts…....my cell phone had little or no reception for the whole trip…..

Just wanted to say…...

*Thanks Eddie for sharing your little slice of paradise….....this was a hoot!! * The only way it could have been better is if everyone could have been there…...

Heard lot's of stories and we created a few new ones….

Eddie is one of the funniest people I will ever meet….....the pizza story brought the house down!! And what a cool shop he is building…..Gene and I got the guided tour…..wish there was more time…...

There were several incidents of "coveting thy wood" going on as well….......

Learned the difference between a Cajun and a *********************************** and I will now hear all of Don's posts correctly….....

The food was incredible…...Don could write a book on Cajun cooking and maybe he should…..There was so much food, thanks to everyone who made all that happen…..Marty and I were later to arrive so we pull in and all we had to do was eat and drink, almost brilliant..

Gary and Gene were busy firing off one liners and grinning like a couple of school boys…...

Sorry I can't remember names, but got to meet some of the kids, Lucas brought his girls, William brought a bunch of his crew and the boys pitched right in and helped, I got to talk some with Williams' boys and they are a sharp bunch…....and Eddie had some grandkids running about as well…...all in all, a good looking bunch…...

Managed to come away with some nice wood….Mahogany from Gary, Mesquite from Gene, Box Elder from Marty, and Candy showed me the pile of Mimosa from Andy and I somehow managed to leave without any…...DOH….

I won a box of Gumbo fixin's from Don (help!) and a boot jack for pulling your boots off…..and a Roux spoon. Gene was giving away these cool inside measuring sticks and Eddie had the cool little Woodpecker squares….a good haul indeed…...

Which brings us to the drawing…....remember Dave drove his bike so he had William haul all his spoils back to Vicksburg. Dave was running the drawing and William really cleaned up…...could be some shenanigans going on there….

There are a few sketchy details about the boil though…....

- What really happened in Eddies bed that night?

- Don seemed sober and alert Friday night, but Eddie and him were found Saturday morning passed out at the picnic table?? Too bad nobody took a picture of that….

- Who in their right mind would set off a car alarm at 11:00 PM in Bawcomville?

++++++++

Here's the really weird part. Turns out Marty is actually a really great guy?! If I didn't know any different, you would say it ain't Marty at all…....sorry I blew your cover there Marty….

We had a great roadtrip and his Sister and BIL were very gracious in putting us up in there beautiful home. Also got to meet Bill and take in a show, very cool…..

2034 miles and well worth it…......

Can't wait for next year…..

++++++++++

Time to catch up on some posts!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, We missed ya… Just kiddin'.....


----------



## gfadvm

Great report Jeff! You should definitely have gotten the prize for longest trip! I have never driven that far (that's what airplanes were invented for). You are WAY more adventurous than I am (but then, so is a terrapin!) There's more mimosa where that came from!

Bill, The planer was kinda like the mill: found on CL and "just too good a deal to pass up"! I have got to quit looking at CL. But then I might miss some great tool bargain! It's a sickness with bankruptcy the only known cure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Just admit it, you did indeed miss me….
I heard the "wooooiiiish" as the bullet went by!!!


----------



## superdav721

2034 miles holy crap.


----------



## JL7

I forgot to mention, Thanks William for a copy of the incredible framed scrollwork of Rex…....it's going in the shop, which i think you approve.

Also, Dave's got a bunch more photos so i think he's holding out a bit, plus I know Candy and Eddie were snapping away…...so should be more to come….


----------



## JL7

That's only a 33 hour drive Dave…...


----------



## mojapitt

That's a really busy weekend


----------



## JL7

Andy - Gene's trip will make mine look like a trip to the market…...


----------



## JL7

Lot's of cool pics everyone…....

74 - it looks like a great time for Thelma. And a boil to boot…...get some rest, hope you're feeling better tomorrow. Sleep helps! I'm a little behind on sleep myself…....I'm shutting the phone off tonight…...

Andy - the new plane looks like a monster….........enjoy…..

Monte…..some great looking logs…......is there ever enough?? 

Still reading posts….....getting sleepy….....

Randy - have you packed the bowl shavings up yet?


----------



## CFrye

What a great weekend!! We are safely home. Thanks to all for the memories and safe travel prayers. Will post pics and catch up. Later Nubby gaters!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great, great, great pics everyone!! I really appreciate y'all sharing. As much as I would love to have been there, it is great to see everyone having a good time and sharing it with us who couldn't go. As mentioned, by Bill, Gene's measuring tool was really an incredible surprise. It really made me feel welcome even though I couldn't be there with everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice review Jeff…..

This weekend has been incredibly awesome…As great as things were last year at Williams, This year with everyone has been 10X fold. Thanks to eddie for his southern hospitality and Don for the great Food. Talk is already in the works about next year. Let's make it even better…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and thank you all for this thread. I have seen once again that other threads here are dangerous. Y'all might not always agree with my non-woodworking opinions, and that's OK. But at least it is reasonable here.


----------



## superdav721

not another one.


----------



## JL7

Dave - was that you that set off the car alarm at 11??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Are you causing trouble again???


----------



## mojapitt

There are other threads?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I blame Randy for allowing things to get out of hand while we were away…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If we plan it ahead of time and it is as close as Eddies or closer, I will be there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Monte, I saw one about a bed and one about a bowl or a bowel. Chris started this hateful one about lathes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a few possibilities to make it more centrally located…..


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, yes, it is my own fault, sort of. I did not mention anything about politics. Even when someone posted something that was supposed to be funny about it, I let it go. However, someone else, who I actually think is a makes great contributions to the site, decided to take it over the line so I wrote something. But, it is my fault for going anywhere but here. Here I am among friends. Many of you have shown it is true. So, if I were to intentionally cause trouble, I'd do it here, cause you folks tend to put up with me more than others - grin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did someone say bed???

It's back to work tomorrow… Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Don't forget to put the cat out and get the coffee pot ready…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I would never start anything hateful about lathes … especially now that my wife is not only letting me use her's, but buying me wood and insisting I use her lathe. I purposely avoided it because I wanted her to know it was her lathe, not something I bought her as a gift as an excuse to use myself.

And so I "unwatch" another thread. Oh well. I'll stay here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great video Dave and thanks for posting the link.


----------



## DIYaholic

I can't be responsible….
If I'm irresponsible!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Marty. Have a good night's sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

I tried to put the cat in the pot….


----------



## DIYaholic

Who's supplying the Bailey's for the coffee???


----------



## JL7

Oh yeah….....Cool video Dave!! Do we really have to wait until Winter 2014 for the full feature??


----------



## DIYaholic

Or should that be coffee for the Bailey's???


----------



## gfadvm

God willing, I will volunteer to host the gathering next year. We are very centrally located and just off major highways going N/S and E/W. The kids can fish and the big "kids" can saw logs (if the mill is still functioning). You turners can go "shopping" in my firewood pile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you mean, if the mill is still functioning?


----------



## JL7

Wish I had some popcorn…....


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

We had popcorn with lunch and popcorn on the way home!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wonder if the wife would do a trip to Minnesota? The kids would be another year older …

Well, if not, one of these times the kids will be older and Sherry and I will be able to travel the country.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I have been told that I can "break a ball bearing"! Remember, the good tractor broke its crankshaft while idling. And I had to buy 3 tires on the 200 mile round trip to pick up the planer. And the floor jack died on the same trip! So I just hold my breath every time I start the mill!


----------



## JL7

That's funny Bill…...(inside popcorn joke…)

Chris - Andy is in OK, I'm in MN. I would hold the gathering here but not sure anyone would actually show up…....

Andy - you know the rules, when you get toys, you gotta pay to play…!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with ya Andy. Sh..t happens!

I'd go to Minnesota too. We could have a walleye fry.


----------



## JL7

Candy - great to meet you and Jim…...glad you made it back OK to OK….....looking forward to the pics!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, thanks for the Maple and Maple. And the Incra legs..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oklahoma is OK. What was the runner up motto? Oklahoma, beats a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmm … Guess I screwed that one up. Oh well, once Sherry is ready to start traveling, there will be no limits.


----------



## mojapitt

If for some reason Andy's sawmill isn't working, I will bring mine. I think one of the lathe turners should set up and teach the rest of us. I will try to find some odd logs to bring down.


----------



## gfadvm

Oklahoma, "Sh!t Happens" was my choice.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK…. I'm in!!!


----------



## JL7

Gary - it was worth it just to see the grin…..... you and Gene both….... 2 kids in the candy store….....

No problem Chris - if you want to brave it - please do stop by…..I extend the challenge to you all!

What are you in now Randy?? Maybe it's better you don't tell us….


----------



## superdav721

Thanks guys. I needed that. In more ways than you know.
It was cool just sitting on my bike for three hours reflecting on the friendships.
No radio, no cell phone just me and the wind and road.
I can almost get lost in that.
Next time you folks that dont ride see two bikers that pass. Watch them. They will wave at each other. They dont know each other but there is a bond there. This bond is because they are doing the same thing and it is respect for the other. Same as I get from you guys.


----------



## GaryC

Wasn't all mud bugs


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, what is it like going three hours without a cell? Sounds like bliss.

Jeff, my brother went to college in St. Paul, MN (Bethel College). It's cold up there, but I could hang. Problem is traveling to meet new people when we have been rather secluded for many years, mainly due to kids.


----------



## JL7

Well stated Dave.

I needed it too. Wish I could have ridden the bike for the last 3 hours of the trip….it is relaxing and it sharpens the senses….

The friendships are the ticket…....can't put a price on that….....

It was in the 30's here when I left on Thursday…...(that's not happening on the bike anymore…)

Ask Gene sometime of his days riding the bike year round (in Illinois)........


----------



## JL7

Chris - at some point - it will warm up here….......actually it was a beautiful day to come home, sunny and 70….


----------



## lightcs1776

Actually, Jeff, the weather there isn't much, if any, different than here. There's a reason why I talk of retirement in Georgia, and not Minneapolis. Grin.

Time for bed. Have a great night, everyone.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## JL7

Gene won the best boil shirt award hands down…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene…. A man after my own heart…. or liver as it were!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Well Randy, did you know the current American version of "heart" was liver? It used to be the focal point of all emotion. Mark Lowery has a skit that talks about how todays "I love you" would be translated differently in the days of the Jewish culture before Christ. They would equate the saying I love you to "You make my liver quiver." Mark Lowery is a pretty funny comedian.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now I'm really going to bed. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

What an eventful weekend….
A Southern boil….
A Northern boil….
A Vermont bowl….

Looks as if everyone has some great memories with which to dream on!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this weekend over….

I hope everyone has a great Monday….
and an even better rest of the week!!!

One more….
Here's to REX!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

There was a Chicago boil too… I boiled some macaroni. Too late, ya'll missed out.

Chris, there's another thread? Well whatever it is, I resent it.

Randy, nice bowl.

Dave, I have the exact same identical plane…










... well, sorta.


----------



## GaryC

Randy got a top 3.. How cool Congrats Randy.
Sure was having a good nights sleep for a while. Now … wide awake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Monday and life goes on…..


----------



## mojapitt

Alright everyone, reality, back to work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Congrats Randy. That's a well earned top 3.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Gary,
Next time you can't sleep, stop by my place ….
My shop needs cleaning!!!

Monte,
Ya know, had you said "take the day off!" reality would be much easier to deal with!!!

Any Top 3 honors go to all y'all, for commenting on my bowl!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, that's what friends are for.

Great bowl though.


----------



## superdav721

you made a bowl?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Yep, back to work. Coffee has been had. Gotta hang a projector from an 18' ceiling today in our engine bay. We do monthly movie night at the firehouse during the summer that is open to all. Free food and drinks, come on down. Chief wants to hang the projector so we can have more people sitting on the ground in front of the screen. Gonna use 7' of 3/4 threaded pipe to fashion a mount. There will be 4 floor flanges mounted on the ceiling. The bad part is going in the attic to put some bracing behind the drywall.

Good day all!


----------



## CFrye

Great pics! Awesome video! Wonderful memories. I want to thank each and everyone for making Jim feel at welcome. He said it was like being with family without the drama! Here's a few from my phone. Jim insisted I use the real camera so I have to try and remember how to access from that! 
Andy, I almost forgot to save back a piece of mimosa for me! Your 'new' planer looks awesome. None of your persimmon trees were taken to the boil. ;-) glad Ella had such a great turn out for her birthday. 
Matt, glad Chubbins decided to return to the coop. Even glader you were able to tell the power line story!
Randy for this day, you can say "I am #1!" Beautiful bowl 
Sandra, looks like the northern boil was great as well. Both wonderful tributes. 
Ted-gotta go look at the new whacker. 
Chris, best news of the day regarding your son being baptized. I know you and Sherry are ecstatic. 
Pics from the phone:
Marty stoked the fire








Jim bonding with Zeke








Eddie and Don demonstrating 'Irish Yoga' positions Saturday morning
(Brownie helped)
















Brownie found a plastic bottle to munch on behind SuperDave Saturday morning. 









More to come…


----------



## mojapitt

I hope Marty wasn't using good wood to stoke the fire!


----------



## lightcs1776

Great pictures, Candy. And yes, Philip's baptism is the highlight of our year. We couldn't be more excited than if we won a new woodworking shop.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Great pics of "the morning after"! Reminds me why I don't drink anything but Corona now! You left more mimosa than you took! All the bigger diameter pieces are still here waiting for you to come get em.

Woke up to 2 flat tires on the Chopper this morning! I'm have a really bad tire month!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I dragged my butt to the shop to allow Dave to get his stuff yesterday. 
I was scared he'd break my shop door down if I didn't. 
As soon as he left I came back home and crawled into bed. 
I'm still there.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Well I did get some shop time yesterday, and attempted to do the 5-cut alignment on my new sled….

As with the last time I tried this, it turned out to be an epic fail! I'm doing the procedure correctly, and calculating the correction correctly, but making the adjustment appears to be kicking my tail, such that after 5 iterations, I'm farther off than when I started :^(

Started to get frustrated, so I called it quits. So much for the pursuit of "perfection"


----------



## ssnvet

Lucas…. I like the Quicksilver shirt…. that was the name of one of the best psychedelic bands of all time…. Quicksilver Messenger Service.


----------



## ssnvet

I chuckle to see the shallow pitch porch roof with the 2×4 rafters at Eddie's place. Wondering what the snow load capacity of that one is :^p

A lot different than what we'd have to build up here in Maniac land.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hoping your day gets better, William.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. It sounds like a great weekend was had.


----------



## GaryC

ANDY


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. Looks like a repurposed bit from a team of draft horses.


----------



## JL7

Great pics Candy…...I guess there is some proof of the morning after! Ouch!

Brownie seems to chew on everything…..was spotted chewing on cup with tequila…..on the picnic table chowing down crawdads…...and there was a shot glass in her water dish Saturday morn….hmmmm.


----------



## JL7

Bill…..movie night at the firehouse sounds like a great idea…...climbing the ladder to the 18' ceiling, not so much! Careful out there…..

Matt….best to walk away from the 5 cut…...try, try again….

William…...hope you're feeling better…...Friday was a busy day. Glad you had your crew there to help…..


----------



## CFrye

If I had realized how much Brownies bottle munching was affecting Dave, I'd have videoed it! 
After he took her bottle away and she went and got a plastic cup to munch on I think Jim and I were both about to burst trying not to laugh :-b


----------



## GaryC

Matt, could be… I found the picture online. Doesn't look like any of the pits I have


----------



## TedW

uuhggguuuhhhhh….... coffee….. mornun….









and yes, it is almost 10 here.

Congrats Randy, you made numero uno…










Candy, sorry I didn't post that how-to blog like I promised. I get to doing something and forget to take photos. But basically, to prevent gaps use more glue and more clamps. After a while you'll get a feel for how much glue is too much and not waste or have to clean up as much.


----------



## JL7

Random photos….

The hills of Missouri….










Sharing the road….










Stopped at Grizzly….the jointer I can't afford…...who is that texting??










Spotted a blue Z24 in route to Branson….










Gumbo fixin's from Don + some coffee and pies (one pie seemed to disappear on the drive home)...










Gene's clever little measuring gadget…...










William's handi-work…...










Cool little square from Eddie…..










William cut up some Corian for me to build some ZCI's for the TS…..










Spent $32 at Grizzly and picked up this little trim router…..










Have to dig the wood out of the car later…...lacking some motivation today…....


----------



## JL7

Wish you had Candy…...!

Haven't seen any pictures of the illusive Indiana corn…..aka: turd in a glass…..


----------



## superdav721

noooooo corn…...no!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

now William I could have waited a week or two.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice haul Jeff. Not a fan of the heights? Luckily the ladder truck sitting in the bay gets me up to where I need to be just by standing on top of it. No need to actually raise it. Those hills coming into Branson are fun with the camper in tow. Up then down, up then down, repeat. There are a fair number of Amish in MO. Don't often see them, but lots of signs that say share the road.

Don, is that a good back stretch, because my back could sure use something?

Matt, the roof on my deck is only 2/12 pitch, but built with 2×10 rafters. Had a foot of snow on it this winter with no problem. I definitely considered snow when I was building it. I was limited on how much pitch I could get, so I overbuilt the roof.


----------



## superdav721

A boat docked in a tiny seaside village. An American tourist complimented the local fisherman on the quality of his fish and asked how long it took him to catch them.

"Not very long," answered the fisherman.

"But then, why didn't you stay out longer and catch more?" asked the American. The fisherman explained that his small catch was sufficient to meet his needs and those of his family.

The American asked, "But what do you do with the rest of your time?"

"I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, and take a siesta with my wife. In the evenings, I go into the village to see my friends, play the guitar, and sing a few songs…I have a full life."

The American interrupted, "I have an MBA from Harvard, and I can help you! You should start by fishing longer every day. You can then sell the extra fish you catch. With the extra revenue, you can buy a bigger boat."

"And after that?" asked the fisherman.

"With the extra money the larger boat will bring, you can buy a second one and a third one and so on until you have an entire fleet of trawlers.

Instead of selling your fish to a middle man, you can then negotiate directly with the processing plants and maybe even open your own plant. You can then leave this little village and move to the city, Los Angeles, or even New York City! From there you can direct your huge new enterprise."

"How long would that take?" asked the fisherman.

"Twenty, perhaps twenty-five years," replied the American.

"And after that?"

"Afterwards? Well my Friend, That's when it gets really interesting," answered the American, laughing. "When your business gets really big, you can start selling stocks and make millions!"

"Millions? Really? And after that?" said the fisherman.

"After that you'll be able to retire, live in a tiny village near the coast, sleep late, play with your children, catch a few fish, take a siesta with your wife and spend your evenings doing what you like and enjoying your friends."


----------



## TedW

This Russian guy has been posting some pretty neat stuff. I really like this floor…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That about sums it up Dave.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree Ted. He has some really nice work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dave, that story should be posted on large signs all across the country.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave

That is just not right showing us all of those wooden planes. I bet they do all kinds of wonderful planning cuts. 

Dave

Nice video

I hope everyone had a good time.

Arlin


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I wouldn't have made you wait that long. You seen me, I made it over there. I'm just in pain and taking a lot of pills, which makes me nervous around power tools. 
Besides, when I recoup in a few days, aaaaaaaaaaaall that stuff you had would have been in my way…......or tucked away safely somewhere where you'd have never found it.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, that box of planes looks like the bunch Jim got at a flea market in Monroe! He's already started cleaning them up. 
Pics from my rust hunting in West Monroe: OK it was a yard sale some woman set up behind a gas station that I missed as we drove by because my nose was buried in my phone. Jim saw a saw and turned around.


----------



## bandit571

Mail bag this afternoon









Not quite the item I was expecting









but then again, it DID come from Michi-ganderland









"Hey ! Handsome
















Iron is stamped "LAKESIDE"

Might take a bit of a clean up..


----------



## CFrye

Kept bumping into this same guy in the flea markets at the tools. We got to talking. His name is Jude Hebert from Shreveport. Originally from Lafayette. Of course, dufus me has to ask him if he knows Don. He said no. He was hunting rusty stuff planes to clean up. However said that vises were his real passion. Jim and I told him about LumberJocks and invited him to check out the site. Maybe he will. 
Called the tow truck to haul the Explorer to the mechanic. Problem with the brakes the night before we left Eddie's. they worked but no power assist. Jim was some kinda whooped when we got home yesterday. Anyway, we were telling Sam, the tow truck driver about filling voids in wood with grits and coffee(ala William) and key shavings. He's gonna bring us shaving from turning brake drums! Hey, we'll try it!


----------



## lightcs1776

That'd funny, but may come out pretty interesting in your turning, Candy.


----------



## superdav721

im glad we all made it home.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Do not use brake dust a lot of bad stuff in it that you do NOT want to breath.

Arlin


----------



## superdav721

mmmmmm rust huntin…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

That's right candy. Don't use the brake dust. Send it to me and I'll try it.

Seriously though, as with a lot of things to do with turning, I would use a respirator with that. However, we're talking shavings from brake drums, i.e. Metal shavings; not brake dust. 
By the way, unless you pull takes off a car that's been sitting since before about the mid 90s when all the asbestos pads were finally gone from market, all that's in it is metal, carbon fiber and ceramic. All this is not something you actually want to put into your pipe and smoke, but it is a lot less harmful than the old dreaded asbestos pads that I used to work with way back when. 
Remind me when you post the results of that. It's something else I may want to be on the lookout for.


----------



## CFrye

Has Gene checked in? He was not feeling 100% when he left Eddie's place on Saturday. 
"Lakeside"? I have so much to learn about planes and tools in general. I had not heard of a Lakeside brand plane/iron. What size is it Bandit? 
I will definitely wear my mask for turning anything with metal shavings in it. Thanks for the concern/warnings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't seen anything from Gene or Eddie. Jeff said Gene was going on a longer journey after the boil.


----------



## bandit571

A rather short bodied #4 sized plane for Montgomery Wards. Budget line. This one looks almost like a Handyman model. Having issues with the way the frog sits on the base, it wasn't machined on the base part. Frog needed quite a bit of work, too. Iron isn't too bad. Have the lever cap all clean and shiny too.

Cleaning ME up to go to my "Day Job" in a little bit. Off the next two days after that.

Might get this Wards Budget plane about done tomorrow…..after my nap, that is….


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Just to set the record straight, that "yoga" picture was intended to make non-attendees think we were still bombed the morning after. I had one beer and a toast to Rex the whole night. Now, if I can get one of the other attendees to back me up on that story . . .

BTW, the tool trading billed as part of the event turned out to be a showing rather than a trading. I did bring a few live "whatsits" to share-still waiting on the results.

Nothing from Gene yet. Hope all is well.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, he may not contact us for a while. He did not bring his laptop. 
Just called him. He is in Indiana north of Indianapolis. Said he is just fine. Headed to Arlin's day after tomorrow. Then down to see Andy. He said thanks for thinking of him.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Just to set the record straight, that "yoga" picture was intended to make non-attendees think we were still bombed the morning after. I had one beer and a toast to Rex the whole night. Now, if I can get one of the other attendees to back me up on that story . . .

BTW, the tool trading billed as part of the event turned out to be a showing rather than a trading. I did bring a few live "whatsits" to share-still waiting on the results.

Nothing from Gene yet. Hope all is well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Home again home again, jiggedy-jig


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great video Dave 
William - I feel for you. I don't suffer the level of pain you do, but after this weekend, I will pay dearly.

Love, love, love seeing the pictures. Hubby has signed on for next year's boil wherever it may be. Anybody who has lost faith in the world needs to see what a bunch of unrelated miscreants are capable of doing together. Sniff, sniff.

Randy - nice bowl. I've been watching kijiji for lathes, no rush to dive in, but there's one listed a few blocks away from me. I can't tell the brand, but I'm going to stop by on the way home tomorrow and check it out. Most of the ones I've seen are Mastercraft and I'm not interested in one of those.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene was coming to my house to visit on the way home.

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff got to go to Grizzly and got off cheap!

Candy and Jim scavenged stuff that I don't even know what it is!

Gene is touring.

And the rest of you are recuperating while Randy is still #1!

Has eddie regained consciousness yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy IS still #1! Randy, you there?


----------



## DIYaholic

He I is…. (in my best Buckwheat voice!!!)

Elvis may have left the building….
Randy has just entered the building!!!

Thanks for all the comments on my bowl, folks.
The #1 wouldn't have happened without all y'all!!!


----------



## Doe

The Irish yoga is a hoot! I have to share that with my boss who is of Irish descent and a yoga instructor. She'll love it.

I'm delighted that a good time was had by all (take that you pesky grammar police) and I'm looking forward to the next boil.

Sandra, keep your eyes out for a Delta variable speed midi lathe. Lee Valley uses General but I don't like them as much as my Delta. If you're thinking of trying turning you might like to try a Lee Valley class as a test drive. My first class was on making tool handles and it was fun.

I haven't turned in a very long time so I decided to do some today. I turned 5 bottle openers in about half an hour. We have a family joke about "knocking off a bit of Faberge" when I go downstairs to turn. I love it! Very little measuring and whoopsies aren't hardly ever total disasters and you can do wonderful things with small bits of expensive wood. I made my first non pine box yesterday and a corner is wonky so it's not much use. I'd like to try more but I don't want to waste pretty wood and I'm getting tired of pine. I made a pine box for steak knives and it took forever; the lid is a bit crooked and the joints are covering up a whole lot of ugly (but it's better than the shabby cardboard box).


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like my time & reign as #1 is almost up!!!

'twas a nice day at work, albeit long….
Only 11 hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get to drive the ladder truck today until 7pm when I go back in my pickup truck. The regular driver will be here then. I've driven on 3 calls so far. Heroin overdose and two vehicle accidents. It's fun going through a mile of traffic and making them part so we can get through.


----------



## TedW

My 3rd mallet still needs a little bit of work…










...just a little touch up here and there…


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, that looks like a mallet I would use


----------



## DIYaholic

My 15 hours of fame have expired!!! ;^(

Actually, that is ok….
As long as *I* have not expired!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
You're on a mallet kick….
Do you have a problem with moles???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I admire the fact that you're still able to hang with us after your recent fame. Lots of people after they make it big forget their old friends.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill? Was it? Do I know you???


----------



## GaryC




----------



## gfadvm

Bill, They send a ladder truck to a heroin overdose? Very strange unless he was on top of something tall. I just don't get the whole drug scene.


----------



## DIYaholic

He was *HIGH* on heroin!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good one, Gary!!!


----------



## TedW

Randy, if by moles you mean a new lathe and if by problem you mean a few more mallets to make, then yes… I have a mole problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good one Randy! We run life threatening EMS calls along with the ambulance. In most cases we get there first. This woman may have died if she had to wait 2 more minutes for the ambulance. We use the ladder because we don't want to get caught after the call with an actual fire and only have a pick up truck to use. It also goes back to not allowing less than 2 people to be on the Firetruck at any time. We have 3 at the firehouse all the time. If we send 2 to the overdose, the ladder is out of service. If we had a larger budget, we would man more trucks. Heroin is a huge problem in this area and it crosses all socioeconomic borders.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just had a Firetruck break down on the side of the road. Pain the ash. Had to send someone to get the spare truck, drive it to where the broke one was, transfer all equipment, have large tow truck take truck to service center. The bad part is that the spare truck had a problem of its own and was scheduled for service tomorrow. It'll have to wait. Firetrucks, I don't recommend them. Andy, a tire for the ladder truck costs $700. One tire.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks like everyone is in recovery mode. 
Good night folks. Brand new day tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Finally figured out how to get pics off of camera and on to laptop! Yay! 
Now laptop does not want to connect to Internet grrr. I am NOT a videographer! Unless you like watching the grass swing by as I'm walking…
Practice, much more practice is in order. :-/
Gary, thanks for the Gene update. 
Ted, do NOT listen to Randy. Do not kick your mallet. 
Good night Sandra and all.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Recovery Mode"....
Yup, just don't know what it is that I'm recovering from!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Busy day, busy woodworking evening thanks to my wife's gift of a block of wenge and telling me she wanted me to make a bowl on her lathe.

Hope everyone is having a good evening, and recovering from the great weekend. Keep the pictures coming. Great to see them.

Good night, all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight peeps.


----------



## TedW

Today I learned several things to NOT do.

One lesson is to never cut the ends off a turned piece until I'm absolutely certain that any mission critical dimensions are correct and accurate, such as when one end has to fit into a one inch hole.

The second lesson is that a one inch auger in the drill press will grab a piece right out of my hand.

The third lesson is that the band saw, like the drill press, can grab hold of a round piece and mangle it.

I have a nice design for my next mallet but it looks like I have to glue up some more wood and give it another try, and that's what tomorrows are made for.

Candy, I would never kick my mallet… I might hurt my toe!

Good night everybody.


----------



## DIYaholic

A slow night in the Stumpy Asylum….
Meds must be working!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Randy, if by meds you mean beer, yup… it's working.


----------



## KTMM

Sorry for waiting so long to post. Worked Saturday, bummed Sunday, and ran errands today. Marty I got me a set of them thar nifty head fones like you have. Oooo wee, worth every penny.

As far as who drank / ate whatever, I only saw copious amounts of crawfish consumption by my own big mouth. Glad everybody made it home ok. I loved Eddie's shop. My wife said I could do that when I add her a shop onto the house.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Insohhhhhmnia


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmm - dubious honour, being the last at night to post and first in the morning. Definitely means I didn't sleep enough.

I'll put the coffee on.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you think too much.


----------



## mojapitt

It's probably bad that I read your last post last night and your first post this morning as well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, we think alike. I made the coffee - you're on for toast.


----------



## mojapitt

They probably have it in the cafeteria. Got to work about a half hour ago. Started coffee IV couple hours ago.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, I'll pass then. Major goal of mine is avoiding hospitals 

Have to drag my carcass out of bed. Dreamt last night that William was sitting at the table with hubby and I and the kids. It was odd because William had his ball cap on while eating supper, which I'm pretty certain he was raised not to do.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a good day at work. I suspect it's going to be a long process for me to get out the door this morning.
Step one - more coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

It's all good.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good morning Sandra, Monte, and anyone else up and on line. Hope today is a good day for everyone, especially William.

Time for work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Over Thinkers, Non Thinkers & everyone in between….

Coffee is being consumed. Microwave has my sustenance.

Another day of making grass flat….


----------



## Gene01

What a great time!
And I, unlike some, remember all of it.
It was such a joy to meet everyone and eddie, your hospitality is par excellence.

Thanks for checking on me Gary. And I appreciate yall's concern. 
Headed for Moline IL tomorrow and Council Bluffs the day after. Then on to Andy's.

See ya later!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Don, I'll back you up on your statement. 
Don did not drink much of anything. He was too busy for most of the boil cooking crawfish. 
The rest of the time he was trying his best, being the only full blooded Cajun there, making sure ********************************************* like me didn't come along and mess up the crawfish. 
That's not a joke. He did indeed stop me from just dumping all the seasoning in the water from the get go, reminding me that we had kids there. 
Actually, the only time I seen him drink was during the toast to Rex and one beer, which I handed to him.

I did partake one shot during the Rex toast. 
Besides that, I drank half a cup of tequila, and that was not my fault. 
You see, I wasn't there thirty minutes before someone (gene or Gary I believe) shoved a cup towards me and said, "hey, try this. It tastes good" 
I turned it up without thinking. 
The smoothest tequila I'd ever tasted flowed down my throat before I realied what it was. 
I will admit that I spent the next two hours constantly talking myself out of going to find more of that to drink. 
You see, it is my firm belief that, once an alcoholic, always an alcoholic. 
I am an alcoholic that does not drink much. 
It is hard at times though and tequila is my weakness.

It was such a joy meeting everyone. 
I always love meeting Lumberjocks in person. 
It is nice putting a face with the person. 
I've talking with Jeff numerous times on here and on the phone for example. 
If he was not riding with Marty, who I'd met before, I would never had thunk that was him.

Also, if Jeff can remember the difference, don educated him and outed me. 
Don is a Cajun. 
I am a ***********************************. 
Got that?

I apologize for the non tool swap. 
I wish I had had something to swap with you. 
I would have made other arrangements had I known I needed to. 
I was already loaded pretty good for the trip though.
I think I had a bigger load coming home than going though.

That's all for now folks. 
I'm fixing to get up from here, see how tight I can get this back brace on, and try to get to the shop for some piddling around today. 
Ya'll all have one helluva day.

One last thing. 
I'm in a weird mood this morning and wish to share. 
Go find someone you care about before heading out the door. 
Hug them close and tell them how much you love them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, almost forgot.

I talked to Eddie on the phone yesterday. 
He and David have been rearranging his shop. 
They have his computer disconnected and moved out of the way. 
He says he'll be back online as soon as he can.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I'm already out the door. I think l'll tell my boss you said it was OK to go back home. Might work, you never know.


----------



## bandit571

Right leg is cramping up
Falling asleep in the computer chair
Cream filled Pastry with icing and nuts on top @ $0.80 each

Almost time for the After-work NAP.

Then maybe a little more rehab on a plane that showed up yesterday…..


----------



## Doe

I seem to have missed the morning coffee chat. If I'd known, I would have got some danishes out (I was up and about and hour earlier, evidence of being an idiot for being up so early when I have the day off). I'm trying to get my laptop to print to a wireless hub, very frustrating. So far, no joy.

William, what exactly is a ***********************************? I'd hate to get it wrong by just guessing.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers all! Will get some green tea in me…Opps!

My desk is so cluttered I knocked a rock off the shelf on to my laptop keyboard and KO'd it! GASP!
Disconnect/reconnect the battery/power cord and… "It's ALIVE!" Thank you Lord! Now, where was I? Oh yeah…

Excellent advice William. Glad Gene and Eddie and David have all been accounted for.
Don, I told you I was a tool hoarder. I did enjoy looking at what you brought! Especially that little squirrel tailed plane. What is that used for? And I did say demonstrating the Irish yoga! 
Chris, Your wife is great! Buying that hunk of wenge for you and getting you into turning(enabler)! I remember reading about a guy that carved miniatures. He advocated practicing on veggies (potatoes, carrots and such) to see if it was something you wanted to pursue, before you went and bought a bunch of carving tools! And for sure get a wood burning tool that has a temperature regulator. I know, I'm a little behind.
Cream filled Pastry with icing and nuts on top sounds soooo much better than toast. Sorry Sandra.
Over built a saw till yesterday. Glue should be set up so I can fill it today. Jim said I had to finish up existing projects before starting a new one. I HAD to do the saw till to get all those yard sale saws in a safe place. Don't want them to get damaged. ;-)
Will now attempt to load pics…


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, Sherry is home, always has coffee, and won't even make you bring danishes. Just stop on by.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Doe! 
Must downsize images first or will be loading all day. I'll be bach!


----------



## DonBroussard

Doe-There's really not a difference-just a matter of feeling out the person of Acadian descent as to whether the term is okay by them. I prefer to be called Cajun, but I'm not going to go to fisticuffs if I'm referred to as a *********************************** either.

Borrowed from the Wiki: *********************************** is used in reference to a person of Cajun ethnicity. Many consider it an insult but others consider it a compliment or badge of honor. Although many Cajuns use the word in regard to themselves, other Cajuns view the term as an ethnic slur against the Cajun people, especially when used by non-Cajuns. Socioeconomic factors appear to influence how Cajuns are likely to view the term: working-class Cajuns tend to regard the word "***********************************" as a badge of ethnic pride, whereas middle- and upper-class Cajuns are more likely to regard the term as insulting or degrading, even when used by fellow Cajuns in reference to themselves. Despite an effort by Cajun activists to stamp out the term, it can be found on T-shirts, hats, and bumper stickers throughout Acadiana, the 22-parish Cajun homeland in south Louisiana. The term is also used by some of Cajun descent in nearby East Texas and Mississippi.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, she is pretty cool. She married me anyway, but I think that's due to the drugs I slip in her coffee. I've been purposely avoiding doing anything on her lathe. I bought it as a Christmas gift for her and wanted her to know without question that it was for her, not me (and yes, I have been accused of fusing it as a ploy to get myself a lathe, but not by her).

Don, and all of you … Call me whatever you want. I'll even respond to Yankee. People can get so wrapped up in names. Some of it I get, some of it is just being over sensitive.

Now, with the talk of food, I'm going to get some breakfast.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

William, Don did clear up the Cajun / *********************************** question, so unless you can speak French, it puts you in the latter…..

Of course, everyone was too kind to put a label on me, at least to my face…..I did however hear one of girls whisper to Eddie, "which is the one from Minnesota?"......I am guessing she had not seen one of those before!


----------



## GaryC

Well, those of us who are just plain red neck country hicks really don't know the difference when folks start using all those foreign terms. 
Let me see, Minnesota, Minnesota…. can't find it on the map. Is it north of Dallas?


----------



## JL7

Gary - search for God's country…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The Cajun/*********************************** debate is a source of much controversy in some circles. 
If you called my grandfather a ***********************************, well, let's just say those were some mighty strong fighting words. 
To some proud descendants of Acadian culture, calling them a *********************************** would be like calling a black person the dreaded N word. 
Myself, I wear the *********************************** moniker almost like a badge of honor. 
I was raised around my grandfather with strong French and Cajun culture. 
On the other hand I was raised on the river in Vicksburg Mississippi. 
To all locals here I would have been considered a river rat. The term river rat put me somewhere on the social scale a few notches below *********************************** and poor white trash (sorry for the derogatory terms folks, just trying to make the point crystal clear).

So I guess what I'm saying is that the discrepancy depends on who you talk to. 
There are some Cajuns who consider the term *********************************** an insult. 
Then there are Cajuns who proudly call themselves a ***********************************. 
To shorten all that up to what most people would understand, it's sort of like the term ***********************************. 
I'm some circles it's an insult. In other circles, no one thinks nothing of it.

Now, all that being said, there is also another reason I consider myself a *********************************** versus a Cajun. 
My great grandfather immigrated to south Louisiana from France. 
He came here alone. Later he settled down with a creole woman. 
The creole link would put me more in the category of ***********************************.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the gathering last weekend showed that you are all stumpy nubs (human) regardless of background and shall forever be treated as equals.


----------



## lightcs1776

Now Monte, you know there's no such thing as being humans and treated as equals anymore. It is all a matter of your special pet characteristic. You know, "I'm 'fill in favorite ethnic group, nationality, religion, sex, or other here', therefore I deserve special treatment.

Last I will say about that, so I do hope I don't offend anyone.


----------



## mojapitt

I am a ***********************************, we don't get special treatment


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, I too learned lesson #2 and#3 the hard way! If you'd asked, I'da warned you!

***********************************, Cajun, or whatever; Don is just an all around nice guy! We are still marveling around here how my youngest granddaughter took up with him. She normally is terrified of new people.

Jeff, Sorry, but "God's Country" is WAY South of Minnesota! Or have you already forgotten the snow and sub-zero temps?

Later, Have to go save lives then figure out a depth indicator for the new planer.


----------



## GaryC

I tried to tell him, Andy but just now got back on line. Just don't understand how, Jeff, you could be here for a while and not know you were in "God's Country" All that time up there in the snow has dulled your senses You need to come on back down so we can fix that for ya!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Wait a minute, not everyone uses the term *********************************** as a compliment??? Tell me it isn't so.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I wish to apologize to all about bringing up the Cajun/*********************************** subject. 
I only meant that as a joke towards myself and don. 
I don't know but I think I heard a familiar chuckle from don at the boil, as I've done myself before, when someone (Jeff I think) asked us what exactly was the difference between a Cajun and a ***********************************. 
I chuckle at that question when I hear it because of the simple answer, it depends on who you ask.


----------



## lightcs1776

No appoligy necessary, at least as far as I'm concerned. I always find these type of conversations somewhat humorous. This place is great because no one gets to bent out of shape, regardless of the topic.


----------



## mojapitt

I was a referee in high school basketball and soccer. If names caused injury, I would be dead now. Some of the nicest people completely lose it at school sports. There are very few names I haven't been called.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, we called you those names at the boil because you didn't come


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Been busy already at the firehouse this morning. Doing CPR at 6am and then driving ambulance to the hospital. I'm pleaded to say the woman had a pulse when I left hospital. That didn't seem likely.

William that's interesting about putting faces with names. I only met Jeff and Marty. I had an idea of what Marty looked like from his avatar, but even that was way off in my head. It's hard to know what Jeff looks like from his avatar.

Gotta get back to work. I'll read more posts later. Have a great day all.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, Jeff looks JUST LIKE his avatar


----------



## HamS

Good morning. I appreciate the ethnoappellation lesson. I still have not figured out Hoosier though. I've lived here 14 years and there are as many stories as there are Indianaians. My wood working recently has been limited to the minimum necessary to support the completion of the various remodeling tasks. The kitchen job was mostly finished when Miss J decided the living room needed drywall repairs then we discovered the leak in the air handler that was not installed properly. Most of the ceiling drywall the kitchen and dining room was compromised. I have not been happy.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn!!! Do I HAVE to wake up??

Ok, as for "River Rat", try being a "Mic". We were treated almost as worse, suitable to only dig ditches in most towns around here. My Grand-Uncle George dug so many, he was as strong as any horse. One of his fingers would cover (with ease, mind you now) two of mine. His brothers John, and Grandpa Lew both worked on the Railroad as section hands. Grandpa Lew had 54 years in, before a train killed him.

Enough of the blarnie, and maybe a bit of the REhab Center's work yesterday?









Fresh out of the bag. Now, after a wee bit of work in the Dungeon









The cutter still needs a bit of re-work, but the rest is coming a long nicely, now


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, That's exactly how home repairs go at my house: fix one thing and discover 6 new problems in the process! My favorite remains the discovery that duct tape had been all that held the drainpipe from the upstairs shower to its T connector! Is lasted for 29 years before it started leaking through the downstairs ceiling.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## lightcs1776

Funny Monte! At first I thought it was something about a walk in the woods making you day dream of lumber.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That was funny and I told my wife and she said she like it until I read the rest and then she said that was disgusting LOL

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

First mow of the season went well, for having the mower sit outside all winter. A little WD40, and fresh gas. Mowed the yard without any trouble..

Fast forward to last week….

Went to start the thing, primed the carb up, pushed down on the Safety Bar to allow the starter cord to be pulled….

Bar came down way too easy? Got to looking at things, because the mower wouldn't even allow the pull starter to work. Cable had snapped down in the sleeve that guides to the motor, snapped right in half.

Went to look for a replacement cable, had to be a certain length, and just the right ends, too. NADA! Throttle cables everywhere, but not one safety cable? TSC store had an idea….

Bought 5' of the smallest ID cable they had, to fit in the mower's sleeve. Picked up two of the smallest cable clamps they had. Needed to use a magnifier lens to see things, too.

Made a loop with one clamp, being careful not to "saddle a dead horse"....man these nuts are SMALL! Even had to use a Cresent 4" long cresent wrench.

Ran the sleeve onto the cable and fastened it at the completed end. Set the other end in it's holder on the handle. Make another loop, and clamp it with the cable clamp, more eye strains. Bolt cutters to trim to length. Should have bought just 4' instead…

Reprime the carb, pull the handle down….first pull it started! Cost of this High Tech Fix? Just under $4 counting sales tax… Went and made some hay in the yard….


----------



## TedW

Under the blanket, too hot…
On top of the blanked, too cold…
One foot hanging out of the blanket, just perfect….

until the demon from an alter universe grabs you by the ankle and drags you screaming down the hall… I hate when that happens.


----------



## bandit571

My two production lines ran great all night, not a peep out of them..

My Partner in Crime on that side of the Department also had two lines…..

Seemed I was always down his way to help correct problems with his two lines, all night long. And this guy will take LONG breaks, too. Usually about the time I need a Bathroom break,,,,,

Loader for the small resin hopper wouldn't stay running, just trip a breaker, and after a bit, the alarm would scream out about the hopper running empty ( wasn't, just low is all)

Robot's conveyor to take away finished parts has a worn belt. It chose that night to slip and stop. Then jamb as 500 more parts dropped onto it. Wound up scrapping over 8K. BIG clean up on Aisle 56…

Restarts, and then go right back to another alarm, one part didn't want to leave the robot…..

More of the same crap all night from his two lines. Since mine were running so "good" it meant i had to help the other guy out. Hey, at least the night went quickly.

He goes to take out the lines trash bags. Being a "First Responder" it seems he had a customer along the way. 10 minute trip for the trash turned into a 45 minute wait…..for me to go to the "Boy's Room"

Might just retire THIS year, IF I can find all the paperwork that SSI wants…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Waiting for Miss A to finish her voice lesson. 
If you had told me 14 years ago that I'd be raising a musical theatre junkie, I would have laughed.

We're all anxiously awaiting the end of this school year. Seems to have been a long one.

Bill- snap crackle pop?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby is on his way home from NS. He'll be getting a big hug.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not too bad Sandra. The older they are though, the worse that gets.

Gary, I might have believed that if I hadn't seen him on Saturday.

Gene, what route are you taking to get to OK? Assuming you see this before you get there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Read up on all the mornings comments. I've been to God's country in a lot of states and even a few other countries. I'll admit some of my favorite has been northern Minnesota and Ontario, but also CO, WY, SD, CA, MT. It stands to reason that there are other places I haven't seen yet.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I thought about you and other sign makers this morning:


----------



## mojapitt

Good signs Don


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, God's country is about 5 hours south of Minnesota…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Missouri? I've been there.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought "God's country" was where no one else would want to live. That's clearly Williston North Dakota. It's not the end of the earth, but you can see it from there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Greetings Nubber brothers and sisters. (and pet Randy) Like all special annual events, the time has come to giving consideration to next years Stumpy stampede. Maybe with enough notice, the boss could actually attend a gathering. Personally, I think he is just a fictitious caricature that has been developed by McNugget the shop chicken. 
Now then, It has been a general consensus to move the next gathering to the mid west region in order to make it more centrally located for a larger crowd. With that in mind, let's start talking about it now so that more people can start planning for it, putting a few bucks aside, and we can plan the best bang for our buck. Besides, I have to grow more corn, and we have to get William fitted with a halter and pair of Daisy Dukes if he is gonna make the trip on the back of Dave's bike. (Damn, That's gonna be a tough image to drink away)
We have 3 proposals to discus and vote on…
The first is mention of being at Andy's. Good choice, centrally located, lots of room, easy to get to, sawmill to play with and wood to horde. I suppose we just need a vote from Andy…..
The second is the Branson area where my Brother-in-law has offered his services in getting us discounts on rooms and a park and or area to gather for a day…..
The third would be here in Martysville where all of the amenities of Andy's would be extended except for the sawmill to play with… and the wood hording… and the fact that I am about 7 miles from civilization…..
I vote that these matters be opened for discussion as well as entertaining and considering any other locations…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of those areas would be fine with me. I love Branson. There are lots of campgrounds that have rooms, cabins and campsites and areas to have some sort of party. Also lots of other stuff to do. Andy's would be good too. Not too far from me, sawmill, big koi to feed, but no tractor. I think though that Marty's might be best since it is further east and closer to quite a few who are closer to the east coast. Maybe Monte will bring his mill.


----------



## JL7

Sorry we beat you out on the 2018 Super Bowl Marty…...seems to be a big deal here…....I suppose it should be since we're building a new stadium that we can't afford…...


----------



## mojapitt

Minnesota is doing the same thing as my Dallas Cowboys, if you can't be in a Super Bowl, then you host one.


----------



## JL7

For next years gathering, I would think we want a spot with a workshop (or museum) instead of a park…....Ted wants to do how-to videos…..good idea…..Marty's place is likely the most central location like Bill stated…...but I am open to all suggestions and Andy has a very cool shop and a sawmill!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte,You must be standing on your head. Dallas is on the other side of the world…..


----------



## TedW

So Marty, are you saying my basement apartment is not an option? Maybe you should consider that there is plenty of space in the back alley for barbecuing and dancing, should anybody get the itch to boogie down. And there is plenty of wood… there are telephone poles and most buildings have a treated deck, not to mention all the pieces of furniture people leave out by the dumpsters. As for a mill, I will gladly offer up my 12" Craftsman bandsaw for cutting up some lumber. And finally, there is plenty of space to sleep if one of the tenants in my building is away for the weekend. I'm sure they don't mind what they don't know about. Just something to consider. Did I mention I can make a big pot of spaghetti? But if everybody prefers sleeping in the woods with the mosquitoes and bears, that's fine by me… but don't say I didn't offer.

First how to video: How to fling a turning chisel across the room using only a mini-lathe.

Second how to video: How to duck a turning chisel flung from a mini-lathe. We're gonna need some volunteers for this one.

Oh, and did I mention we have squirrels? Well, we do and lots of them. You haven't lived until you've watched a squirrel chew through a power cable… just sayin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

and Jeff can volunteer his services as grill cook…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Evening Nubbers & Nubbettes & Marty,

Just another 11-1/2 hour day….

My all y'all are chatty!!!

How far is each potential Nubber Convention location from the nearest bar/night club???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Those are all great suggestions. Don't forget to talk to Dr. Freeman about this Thursday during your session…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
Having been to Chicago numerous times & almost drowning there once….
That town is out of the running!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, About 3 steps in either direction…..


----------



## bandit571

I'd offer my place, but, there isn't much room. Plenty of Rust Hunting spots though. Some people's garages are bigger than MY backyard. And, Yall have seen the shop.

Might be able to swing MartyBurg, we'll see.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I can donate a spare tire to get you home on if the mini cruiser can make it this far…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about 74 and Doe, any chance of sneaking across the border for next years hoedown???


----------



## ssnvet

So I sent our summer intern to work a few days in our crating dept. as part of his rotation through the shops, and after 6 hours he managed to smash his finger tip under a hefty hard wood board. Blood everywhere and ready care sent him to the ER, where they pronounce that the tip of the bone was broken. So now he's got to have ortho consult and follow up. Accident investigation mostly points to carelessness so far. He had a dufus grin on his face when he came into the office with his finger bandaged up the size of a lemmon to tell me what happened. He has no idea how much this is going to cost the company. Likely more than his wages for the entire summer. :^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, We can send him up to Chicago and let Ted brake the rest of them…..

Just a thought…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes! Well, he's learnin'.


----------



## bandit571

Was out and about this evening, window shopping. She want to add "colour" to the back fence. Went looking around at some used car lots, too. Too many dang Hondas!

Supper tonight, cooked by yours truely:
Large Skillet
Three spuds, sliced and diced up on that "new" cutting board
1 pound of BACON sliced and diced
Big chunk of leftover spam, sliced and diced. 
10 eggs, scrambled into the mess
one small can of Mushrooms.

Lots of "seasonings" too.

Went everything was cooked up, and happy, add a half pound of shredded CHEESE
BURP! Now I feel better…


----------



## bandit571

PUSH in


----------



## ssnvet

My youngest (grade 4) wrote a really clever poem at school and her teacher entered her into a competition sponsored by the library in a nearby city. She won 2nd prize in her age group so we went to the awards presentation last night, where she recited her work in front of some 70 or so people. She did a great job!

Grampi came and gave all three girls bags of candy, which I'm collecting "taxes" on. These darn Tootsie Rolls are addictive. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Obviously, she takes after her MOM!!!
Please tell her "congrats" on the accomplishment.


----------



## Heath

I see Gene has checked in. Good to know he's good. But has anyone heard from Eddie? He was fast asleep when I left his place Saturday afternoon. Has he awoken from his slumber yet?


----------



## DonBroussard

Heath-David aka Patron was staying a few extra days to help Eddie reorganize his workshop. I understand that part of that reorganization required temporary disconnection of his computer. I'm thinking things are okay and that Eddie's just incommunicado for a few days.


----------



## ssnvet

Well he does look a little like Rip VanWinkel….. Give him 100 years or so and I'm sure he'll snap out of it :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heath, I don't remember who, but somebody talked to him. He and Patron are rearranging things at the house and have the computer taken apart. Apparently they are well.


----------



## mojapitt

My vote for the next get together is wherever you folks decide you want it. Not fussy.


----------



## GaryC

Not too sure where "Fussy" is but, I don't want it there either


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Do you even get a vote??? ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back to some woodworking tomorrow. Sort of. Gonna stain the oak cabinet and doors and maybe a coat of poly later. Gotta get the sprayer cleaned up. It's been a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody in the northeast, kick Randy.


----------



## JL7

We've already tried that Bill….....


----------



## CFrye

Boil Pics! and lots of 'em! Should probably blog it. That may never happen, though. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good night all. Lousy day here, but that's the way it GPUs sometimes. At least my finger wasn't smashed between a couple of boards.

Have a great night.


----------



## mojapitt

Great pictures Candy


----------



## lightcs1776

Fantastic pictures, Candy. Does me good on a night like tonight.


----------



## JL7

Cool pictures Candy - You got the laptop straightened out! Nice to see someday got a shot of Dave's biker rodeo!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy.
Fantastic to see more visual proof of the good time had!!!

Why does Bill want to kick me?
Why did Jeff TRY to kick me?
I know Marty wants to!!!


----------



## bandit571

Plane Porn:









Test drive with a Dunlap iron, and









a Lakeside iron. Got them reground









by building a new rest for the grinder









and a high tech slider









got it clamped in place so's I could take a picture. Does this count as wood working??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd say so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You're workin' so as to work wood….

I need to get me some beauty sleep…..

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
nice pics.
William aint gettin on my bike in short shorts.
no
no
no!


----------



## TedW

Love the pics, Candy! It's almost like being there.


----------



## Doe

Morning, first coffee is finished. Not the pot, just the cup.

Apparently I can get a driver's license that can be used to cross the border which sounds easier than a passport. I'll go anywhere that has mudbugs and boudin.

Great pics, Candy!


----------



## Doe

Quote of the day: 
You got to be careful if you don't know where you're going because you might not get there. 
Yogi Berra


----------



## boxcarmarty

No mud bugs and boudin in the Midwest but maybe we can get Don to cook up some Cajon burgers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' All…..

Off to make a dollar… BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

If the folks from "mudbug country" can transport, we can chip in and have them bring a tank full. My local Butcher makes good brats, I could bring a bunch of those.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Seems like a long week. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Glad you all liked the pictures. Picked up the Explorer yesterday. Properly functioning brakes are one of those modern marvels! Back to work for me today. We are ready for the next get together where ever it may be! Yesterday, we had biscuits with some of Nanette Broussard's home made orange marmalade, kumquat marmalade, and honey from West Monroe, Louisiana AND honey from the high desert! MMMmmmmmmmm mmmmm Gooood!


----------



## GaryC

Sounds good, Candy. Too bad you missed out on the apple butter…..lol


----------



## CFrye

Oh man, I missed apple butter?! Oh wait…Jim didn't bring ALL of it. Heeheehee he saved a jar or two at home.


----------



## Heath

Dadgummit! I forgot to grab a jar of the apple butter when I left Eddie's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin all! Call for odor of smoke in an apartment last night. Smelled a little bit of burnt plastic smell. Found the guys cell phone charger that he kept plugged in by his bed, but the phone was not plugged in. The phone end of the plug had burned up and was fused to his sheets. Never seen that before. I'm not gonna go around and unplug all my chargers, but I'm gonna remember that can happen.

Marty….Marrrrrty….you said BRB, that was 4 hours ago

Good day!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Thanks for posting the documentary photos of EddieFest14. Nannette and I had toast with Mr. Candy's apple butter this AM too. And coffee, of course.

Marty-We can do Cajun burgers. If I leave them on the grill too long and they burn a little bit, I'll just call them "Blackened Cajun Burgers" and say I meant to do that.

Doe/Monte-Boudin travels a LOT better than live crawfish, but it's certainly not impossible to transport live crawfish.

BillM-Scary about the phone charger. I do that all the time but it's not close enough to fuse to my bed sheets.


----------



## CFrye

Heath, PM your address and we'll gladly send you some!


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…....

Found a cool website where you can calculate the geographic midpoint between multiple locations:

http://www.geomidpoint.com/

I don't know EXACTLY where everyone lives, but have a general idea. Here's what it looks like:










Ironically, this ends up being just north of *NORMAL* (Illinois)...!!










If I only put the extremes in, we end up in Minnesota (God's Country?):










OK…..back to work….....BRB


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, can you more my marker down to GA? I can at least pretend I'm there already.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a friend from Normal, Illinois. His mother is a practicing witch. Go figure.


----------



## lightcs1776

So Normal, Illinois isn't very normal?


----------



## JL7

Scary stuff Monte….....

Chris, moving you to Atlanta, still leaves us east of *NORMAL*....


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, north of Atlanta … You will never seemed in a big city … Or even a small city - grin. Besides, nothing is normal once I get there.


----------



## bandit571

I have a relative in Normal, Ill. Works as a Preacher.

Yall forgot that idiot over in Ohio…....

!st Mountain Dew is almost …....gone.

Around these parts there is the BIG country concert in the hills ( Ft. Loramie, OH) Oktoberfests every where ( GOOD ones over in the next county, New Bremen is very good) Labour Day Tractor Fest down in West Liberty, OH ( one dealer had three tents FULL of old tools, even had an anvil, or two) Winter ( yuck) there is Mad River Mountain Ski Resort. There IS a TROUT FARM nearby, and a couple of Caverns to walk through. Even have a couple Castles to tour.

Don't know about God's Country, but we do have West BY God Mansfield, OH. And, for you southern types, a town know merely as Rushyl-tucky, OH.

Of course, there are all them places I shop for old tools…..........


----------



## lightcs1776

Now your talking …. send that preacher over to Monte's friend's mother.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's in Alberta? I had no idea. Good resource Jeff. Maybe the next one should be central and the try to move around after that. Maybe East after that.

There's an idiot in Ohio?


----------



## bandit571

Yep, lives in a Dungeon, and just had a Birthday, the OLD COOT!

Thunderstorm going through here at the moment…...

One dog is "hiding" under my computer desk, thinking I would save her….


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my dogs doesnt notice the thunder and the other just barks and barks at it.


----------



## JL7

Bandit - adding Columbus (just guessing….) doesn't change the result…...we're still NORMAL….

Bill, Mike (Bags) is in Fort McMurray AB, he drives bus for the tar-sand workers up there….....We just wish he would check in one of these days…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. I know you guys mentioned him, but had no idea where he lived.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Jeff, that's a great little resource.
What happens if we were to leave Marty out of the mix???


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm. that is an idea.

About two hours down wind from Martyburg, Phew-weee.

Thanks for that thunderstorm…..

Second Mountain DEw is about done…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whats for lunch? Im hungry.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The only problem with that plan is that putting the readers of this thread in a place called normal would be very…....abnormal. 








Just in case anyone is wondering, I'm feeling well enough today that the lathe is running.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Double post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear William. Usually its referred to as Bloomington-Normal, so we can just say Bloomington if that sounds less normal.


----------



## JL7

And even scarier yet William, what if this *IS *normal…?

Good to see you back in the shop…...what's that ya turning?? Been carving up that Corian you gave me…..


----------



## JL7

Maybe that's one of those Box (car) Elder blanks??


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, I recognize that lathe. Looks like you're making some progress, William. Good to see you're feeling good enough to make some saw dust.


----------



## GaryC

Ask 5 people to define "normal" and you'll get 5 different answers….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Normal is whatever ones feels is normal at any given time and space. 
Of course, that means that even the most insane person in the world would feel normal, but it is normal for him to feel normal even if he is very abnormal. 
Does that sound normal? Because I don't know where I'm going with this.

It a cypress blank that I cut some time back to turn and got sidetracked. 
I'm not sure what it is I'm making besides it's a hollow form.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lamp shade?


----------



## lightcs1776

I have two goals in life. Well, two I will mention at the moment. One is to never become normal. The other is to never grow up, at least outside of work hours.


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, that looks like west of Normal to me. But I'm not normal so I could be wrong. Would that make me right?
Looking good William. 
I keep forgetting…last week, or the week before(?), was nurses week. The hospital gave us each a goodie bag. One of the items was a pen that had written on it "You can't scare me. I'm a nurse!"


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok guys. 
I'm making the hollow form because I've never actually done one. 
I've done bowls, but not this type hollow form. 
It is fun and scary all at once. 
I've hollowed bowls, but never into something where I cannot actually see. 
Sort of a challenge to myself, and so far it is definitely doing that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good luck William. I have never done a hollowing in wood yet, hopefully in the future when I get a hollowing system.
I am pretty sure I am buying Lyle Jamieson system. It would be great for someone like me who shakes once in a while.

Arlin


----------



## JL7

That *does *look west of Normal Candy…...I always find it amazing when I manage to find my way home…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hollowing system?
I'm using my bowl gouges an oland tools.


----------



## GaryC

Just dawned on me…. I didn't need any mosquito stuff when we were at Eddies. This time of year…. wow


----------



## mojapitt

So William, are you doing work like Trifern does?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm not making a project post. 
It is supposed to be a learning piece, and I did learn. 
1. Keep a vaccum or compressed air at hand to remove dust and chips frequently. 
2. Choose a different wood. At about half inch thick this cypress developed enough tiny cracks that prevented me from going anywhere near as thin as I wanted. 
3. Finally get off my butt and make that termite tool I've been wanting to make. The oland tool does good, but you have to use it at a scraping angle when four inches past the rest at a weird angle getting at a transition area you can't even see without shutting off the lathe and using a flashlight. 
4. Use long needle nose to apply finish (wax in this case) deep in. The paper towel catches too easy and scared the crap out of you. 
4B. While I have a diehard rule against cloth rags at the lathe, I want to reiterate that point. A similar catch with a cloth rag would send you to the ER with a detached finger or worse. 
5. Do this again soon. HOLLOW FORMS ARE FUN!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, I didn't think about that either. 
Come to think of it, although they're big enough to carry you off this year, we haven't had the volume at my house as usual this year either. 
That's intetesting.

Monte, trifern?
Sorry I don't understand. Please explain?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Did a search monte. 
I guess the answer would be yes, or at least something similar. 
I can only hope to be that good one day though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great overview, William. I have stated to my wife the no cloth rule. She ventured to go against it only once, and quickly explained it was only 2" square and she didn't wraphet finger in it. I'm real picky about that one. Anyhow, the piece looks good. The grain pattern is excellent.


----------



## GaryC

His main claim to fame is the dye job and finish. I've use it a few times but, not hollow forms. Takes a long time to dig out a hollow form with a pocket knife


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great William. Love the way that cypress grain goes diagonally across the piece.


----------



## JL7

That's *VERY* cool William…......looks like you found a new diversion!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, tell your wife that cloth can be dangerous even with a small piece. 
Then go buy her some long needle nose pliers to hold that cloth because cloth is the only thing to get the job done sometimes. She just doesn't need to be holding it with her hand. 
The pliers will lose grip on the cloth before it has a chance to get her.

Arlin, I googled "hollowing systems" to see what you were talking about. 
Everything I seen was merely overpriced and over complicated versions of tools that are actually unnecessary. 
Make an oland tools, a tool that was actually originally designed to be made in one's own shop or garage. It's simply a handle and a shaft drilled and tapped for set screws to accept any kind of tip you can think of. 
For tips, your options are only limited by your imagination. 
For example, the curved tool. Just find a longer piece of metal. The quality of the metal can be changed if you study up on hardening processes. Anyway, take that longer piece and a cheap propane torch from the plumbing section of the hardware store and bend it however you want it. Grind the tip to your liking and use it in the end of your oland tool. 
I like the concept of the oland tool because all my bits and such are made using junk like old drill bits and cheap Allen wrenches. I can experiment with what grinds work for me without worrying about ruining expensive tools.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, I banned cloth anywhere near the lathe. That includes small pieces. I will, however, mention the long pliers, if she wants to use cloth again. I'm not one of those guys that tells his wife what to do, but I make exceptions for these type of situations. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mojapitt

I think you did great William. Part of me is screaming to get a lathe to try these. Of course the other part says that I would hurt myself.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ok. I'll admit it. 
Now I'm just goofing off.


----------



## mojapitt

Why would you mount the lathe upside down?


----------



## bandit571

Had road Trip to the west. Pole Barn owner is going to stay DownUnder for the summer, and asked me to get whatever small tools I needed to get. I also wanted some better photos of a tablesaw I'm putting on Craigslist later









Bought this when it was brand new, back in the 80s. Whike wiping it down to get rid of all the dirt & grime, found the tips of that rip blade were still…...SHARP! Cut on the forearm then two chunks out of the hand near the wrist. Sorry, no photos of blood today..

Picked up a nice big stack of Barn Siding to molest with the planes, and an 8' 2×4 red oak for another project. Got a spalted 3×4 x 24" oak, and an old 2×10x24". Fodder for the Dungeon Shop.

Small Kennedy Tool box chock full of hand tools ( where am I going to put THAT at?) and a few other small tools. Well, two weren't so small. Two "War Club" framer hammers. 24oz type.


----------



## bandit571

Dang it, Marty! We didn't need that second Thunderstorm…

LOTS of rain, and wind right now. And the dog is hiding under the desk, again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

A woodworker's change bowl?
This is a small piece of mimosa that came from Andy's.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool William


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll say goofing off. Hanging upside down to take a picture of the lathe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have to find the center of gravity to turn something like that or just turn it slowly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the cabinet and doors stained, but gonna have to wait til tomorrow to poly.


----------



## bandit571

Dang it Marty! We didn't need that THIRD Thunderstorm, either. You can keep the rest to yourself.

Hmmm, someone has seen a wall cloud south of here? This might be a noisey night….. Stay tuned…..


----------



## bandit571

Two counties south of here, there are Tornado warnings out. Up here









rather a cloudy, hot, MUGGY day. They are saying something about Quarter sized hail. 
Lumber stash getting the dirt and cobwebbies washed off









and a tool box came home with me









seems to be full of stuff. As for the other lumber









8/4 by 4" by 9' long Red Oak. Hmm, what to do with that…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Had to share this with y'all


----------



## GaryC

That was funny


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, it is always advisable to have a piece as balanced as possible. On a piece as small as that one though, it is fairly easy to turn anyway you mount it. How much out of balance and how fast you can turn it though out of balance depends greatly on the size/weight and power of the lathe being used. 
My lathe jumps all over the place if you try turning anything out of balance past the slowest speed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Got lots of posts to get caught up on….
While I chow down dinner, before I'm off to my wood turning club meeting.

BRB....


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Thanks for the great pics! I could almost smell the gumbo and Slap Ya Momma.

Don, That looked like a really big gumbo spoon you and eddie were admiring.

William, That hollow thingy is just amazing! You have mastered pretty much every aspect of woodworking.

Question: Anyone see a problem with using a double 30 amp breaker for the on/off switch for my new planer? It seems to be working fine at the moment. The switch that came on it was dead and I didn't want to wait on ordering a new one.


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

On having to polish things that are hollowed or drilled down deep. I use a wooden dowel 14" to 20" long and 1/2" to 3/4" wide. I put the wax or oil on the end and go all the way down to the bottom.

On the wax I build up a bunch of it on the lip while I am turning and it gets hot and melts then use the stick with a piece of cotton material and wrap it around the stick and put a rubber band around the top to keep it in place.

I do have the two termite tools that I will sell you cheap or trade you for some wood.

Monte

You will not hurt yourself. I have thought Vets and people who can not see how to turn and they do not get hurt. I know for sure you can too. My book should be out in the next 6 months and about 6 months after that my DVD. All the money is going to rent or buy a building for me to teach others wood turning and hand tools.

Lights1776

The only time you have to worry about cloth if it is around your hand or fingers. I use the method above to get oil and wax to lower turnings inside.

Arlin


----------



## DIYaholic

Great hollow form, William!

That's all I've time for.
I'm outta here, going to my meeting.
NO, not an AA or therapist meeting.
Although both would probably be beneficial!!!

TTFN….


----------



## JL7

Good one Chris!

Bill - the cabinets look great! Nice work…..........

William - the Mimosa bowl is just just plain crazy…..we already know you are for trying that…..really cool…...

Here's the Corian project: http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/41191


----------



## DamnYankee

BRB


----------



## bandit571

Hello? Anyone at home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here. About time for 2 boys to go to bed. Moms reading a book to them.


----------



## TheFridge

Just visited a woodcraft store for the first time in north Houston.

I think I got a lil chubby when I walked in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got a letter in the mail from Rockler that says take 15% off until august. Anybody else get that?


----------



## JL7

Got it too Bill…...they claim I haven't been buying enough…......they are wrong…....

Rumor has it that Marty has been knocked off line by the storms…....so post appropriately….!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Strange how their opinion differs from yours. I might partake of something with a discount. Hmm, what do I not need but I'll get anyway.

Guess Marty won't BRB.


----------



## JL7

BRB around here takes on different meanings…...

Super cat video:


----------



## gfadvm

I saw that "killer cat" vid the other day. Never even heard of a personal protection cat. But I'll bet that cat has a great home for life!

I would have shot that dog in a heartbeat!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Saw that last week Jeff. It was all over Facebook. It was pretty amazing. I've never met a cat that I thought would do that for its owner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Andy, that dog looked like it was hunting a squirrel. Definitely not worth saving.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't see my cat doing that. Of course I would probably still be beating the dog if it grabbed my kid.


----------



## DIYaholic

Back from my turning club meeting….

Gloat pictures at 11:00!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.
I finally got the post up here.
I'm not sure I'm entirely happy with it though. I guess it'll have to do though. 
Now I'm going to bed.
Goodnight.


----------



## DIYaholic

The meeting was FUN!!!
We had a demonstration on multi-axis turning….
We had a " grab bag" of turning blanks….
We had "Show & Tell"....
I received rave reviews & compliments on my (first) bowl!!!
That & the consensus is that it was a maple blank.

It isn't 11:00, but hear is a picture of "stuff" that cost the ungodly sum of $2.00!!!
It seems that a dollar does not go as far as it use to….


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome job William. You carried the banner well.


----------



## lightcs1776

Quick question for all of you. I'm looking at this DC - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2V3.html?prodpage=1DC

It has good reviews, and seems like a really good price. PSI has a 10% off coupon as well right now. Does anyone have any experience with this model? Thanks!


----------



## JL7

Well done William….thanks. Be sure to favorite the post….........

Randy - score !! Good you got some great feedback on the bowel!!


----------



## JL7

Chris - only comment is, if used inside the shop, you REALLY want a pleated filter….....spend a few more bucks and do it right…..otherwise, that's a good machine….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Chris,

I don't know anything about that type of dust collection at all. I know many of the guys have built their own separator, but I bought a Dust Deputy and hooked it up with my shop vac and it's been great. I'll upgrade when I have more space, but it does what I need it to do for now.

Do you have any DC already? If you don't, it's a quick and reasonably inexpensive way to start… Then if you do upgrade, you can still use it for clean up, or in a cabinet attached to a specific tool.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - that turning is gorgeous.

Randy - you're having way too much fun.

As to Stumpypalooza 2015 - I'm in. Valid passport already in hand. Maybe I'll bring a tuque for Andy.

Traveling for work. Tempting to stay online later than I should.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Being regular becomes more important than being normal the older we get…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I think I could add a pleated filter later. Right now it is looking like this or the HF, and I am not so confident in the HF model. I hear that it doesn't do as well as the 1.5 hp of other models due to the impeller size.

Sandra, I have a shop vac right now, but it is only for cleanup. I really would like to get something long term, rather than spend more money in the long run. I will plan on adding a chip separator, regardless of what I get. I'd like to get something second hand, but haven't found much around here.

Randy, that's quite a haul. Your making out great at that club.


----------



## JL7

Words of wisdom *74*........happy travels….


----------



## Momcanfixit

And we can't have the event at Andy's, because it will conflict with Emma's birthday and his wife will probably divorce him if he invites all the misfits over after she's just got cleaned up from the birthday bash.

The problem with a park or campground is that we could conceivably get kicked out. Private property is better in that regard. But since my place is out of the question due to the price of passports and travel, I'll go wherever.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
There 2HP unit is $299.95. $10.00 for another 1/2HP!!! Sounds like a no-brained, to me.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2000B.html?prodpage=1DC


----------



## Momcanfixit

At the hotel here for two nights. I'm in northern NB, so I've been speaking French all day. Actually was an effort to switch back to English when I called hubby.

Bonne nuit, les amis. Je vous parlerai demain. Faites de beaux rêves.


----------



## bandit571

Wood stash photos!









This is the 9+ footer 2×4. Cut it down to something I can handle a bit better









supposed to be Red Oak, I think. One other little board I forgot to mention









2-3/4" by 2-3/4" by 22" long. Ever see GREEN spalted stuff? Will be squaring this one up, as it is rough sawn stuff, and out of square to boot.

Somebody's going to have some FUN….


----------



## GaryC

The date doesn't have to be set in stone yet. We could move it a week or two to avoid birthdays…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Learned a good French word today - VARLOPE

That's what a hand plane is called in French. Kind of rolls of the tongue nicely…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Green spalted? Nice.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, the 2hp requires 220, which will be there eventually but it isn't there yet. Sadly, I just measured the height to the bottom of the joists and it's only just over 83". The unit is 92 tall, and I don't know if that includes the castors. If that bag fits between the 14" that are between the joists, it might work out. Not sure if I should risk it now. Very annoying.

Bandit, that is a great stack of wood. Can't imagine who it is that is going to have fun though … is that for your wife?


----------



## mojapitt

Spalting is bacteria and fungus. Lots of colors can happen. I am playing with transferring the blue fungus from the Beetle Kill Pine to some boring poplar I have. The beetles only like pine. But the fungus doesn't seem to care what type of wood it's in.


----------



## bandit571

One phrase I liked a long time ago:

Au Cheval Merde

Sometines it was shortened down to just

"Au MERDE!"

All depends on what is going on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Ahhh, 220V, I understand.
As far as the height, a canister filter may take up less headroom….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight Sandra. Talk to you tomorrow. Have good dreams yourself. I know zero French, but my wife does. One of her bridesmaids came over from Paris for our wedding. She met her in college. Cindy also went to France for her senior trip. I said I would go over there if I could go skiing.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-varlope, eh? Moi aussi et bonne nuit. My wife and I speak Cajun French (albeit poorly), and when we visited Nova Scotia a few years ago, we spoke with the natives and we actually had trouble connecting, especially in Digby. Their French is like a whole 'nuther language.

Andy-That spoon-looking thing is a paddle I made and gave to Eddie as a host gift. I christened it to boil the crawfish.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, they do make a canister filter … for another $100. Sometimes I feel like I'm banging my head against the wall. Sherry was even ready to jump on this one, I can't justify going from $289 to $409, even with the 10% off. I may go forward with the HF model, and do the standard add-ons or just wait a while longer. I'm sure something will come along. I just hate to give up a coupon, especially when it's on sale.

The only French I know doesn't involve verbal language. And I know you were all thinking it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
PLEASE tell us more of the "fungus migration" process….


----------



## TedW

William, congrats on taking the plunge into hollow vessel turning. I think the only specialty tool needed for hollowing would be the so-called shepherds hook, for getting up near the top of the inside. But I still shutter at the thought of sticking any tool inside a spinning chunk of wood. Then again, I have yet to turn a bowl.

Randy, nice score!

Monte, If I can work a lathe without getting hurt, you can too. And check your messages, will ya?

Dave… Boo!

Everyone else… good night.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Ted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, if you want to migrate some fungus, just take your socks off.


----------



## CFrye

I asked my favorite doctor from Laugh-i-ette(her pronunciation), Louisiana if I was a Cajun now that I et mud bugs? 
She told me "That makes u a cajokie! Have fun, maSha!" 
G'nite.


----------



## bandit571

Say goodnight, Gracie


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
If you need some toe jam, just say so!!!

I need to go to sleep….
So that I can wake up….
& mow lawns in the rain!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## DIYaholic

Bonne nuit, Gracie.


----------



## Doe

That center finder was buckets o' fun. Y'all live in some neat places. Snowflake AZ? Who'd a thunk it. I really can't imagine snow in Arizona (I know, you've got mountains). Dark side of the moon? Interesting. Child of the 70's maybe? Baggs is in Alberta, still AWOL.

Candy, yes brakes are very, very good.

Monte, I agree about bringing mudbugs. I keep marvelling at the quantity in that pool. Probably worth many thousands if they were bought here (and probably frozen too).

Chris, amen to that. Normal isn't all it's cracked up to be. I don't think I want to go to a place called Normal. I'd probably make a bunch of smart ass remarks and be deported.

William, that's a beauty!

Chris and William, I never got into the cloth argument before. I use small cloth square-ish bits, maybe 2×2". My rule is that you never have the cloth cover more than a quarter of your finger (imagine your finger being a pen blank). I've tucked cloth into a dowel with a slot for deeper stuff. Never ever had any scary moments. The pliers idea scares me; I'm more likely to loose my grip on the pliers and have them fly into my head (I have an excellent imagination).

Bandit, thank you for skipping the gore. Very much. By the way, how many tools do you refurbish a week? Seems like hundreds. I really enjoy seeing the before and after pics.

Arlin, great tip about the rubber band! I should have thought of that.

Bill, I got a 20% off one item email. Let me know if you want me to forward it to you.

Randy, amazing haul for $2. Are you thinking of trying the multiaxis turning? I've got a wobbly chuck that I'm too scared to try. I'd like to know what others think of it.

Chris, I have a similar dust collector. It's a pita because of the size and the hoses. Although the duct collector sucks 1 micron particles, the particles have to be close to the dust collector . . . I'm thinking of chucking it and getting a dust deputy to go with the shop vac so I can move it around a lot easier. Also its a heck of a lot cheaper.

Don, it's a whole lot easier for an Anglo from Quebec who learned it in school to understand Cajun French than Quebecois French. I remember being surprised that I could understand Charles DeGaulle's "Vive le Quebec Libre" speech but I couldn't understand the people in my own city. Long story that I won't explain, it makes me quite grumpy.

Candy, that's hilarious. Cajokie-makes perfect sense.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Moring Doe & other assorted Misfits,

No rain falling yet….
However, the weatherman has promised some!!!

Doe,
I would like to try the multiaxis turning….
I just need a tad (read: gianormous) more practice!!!

I know what to do with the pen blanks I absconded with….
The two small chunks and the large piece have me stumped!!! (slight pun intended)


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. There was supposed to be brain, but it's dry so far.

Doe, I'll take a close look st the dust deputy since both Sandra and you mentioned it.

Enjoy the day, all. Weekend is getting close.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning.
Chris, if I recall correctly, I got the dust deputy for around $85. Only add ons for me was a length of hose and one (or two?) fittings. I built a cart out of plywood, which was one of my first shop projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee has been consumed….
sustenance has been ingested….
That means, time for me to head out the door.

Later people & Marty….


----------



## Momcanfixit

More coffee needed. But in the meantime, since I'm in a different part of the province, I should check kijiji…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Sandra. $85 is definitely cheap. I have a very small space for a shop, so I need to find something I can keep outside the room and pipe in or take very little room.

Have a good work day, Randy. Stay dry.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

It looks a little different now - I got a longer hose to replace the grey one and I have a bungee cord loosely attached to the handle of the cart and going around the top of the cyclone part. It's top heavy and will tip without some support. There's a link for the project plans on my project posting.

Amazon.com and Lee Valley have them for $99
Other costs to consider - fittings for your tools 
materials for cart - depending what you have on hand.

Mine gets used on the bandsaw, table saw and jointer (magnetic chute) Sometimes on the planer, but that fills it up too quickly. It's also gets wheeled around for shop cleanup, and my hubby rolls it out in the driveway to vacuum the van.

I don't expect I'll upgrade anytime soon. My neighbour has a beautiful basement shop and builds custom furniture. He has a huge DC system and never turns it on. Go figure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends. Got up a little early to let the dogs out and didn't go back to bed. Cindy's still upstairs sleeping. No coffee here, but I do have ovaltine. Anybody want some?

Doe, thanks for the offer. I don't have anything I need to get. If you send it to me I may not use it. Maybe someone else needs it if you're not gonna use it.

Chris, are there ever any DC's on CL in your area? I see them fairly often here. My problem is space for one. Instead I have 2 shop vacs. One of them is attached to a trash can separator for the TS, planer and jointer. The other takes care of the router, random orbit and just shop clean up. I have a plane though to make a little more space and put the DC in there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, great looking setup. Very nice.

Bill, very poor results on CL here. I almost wonder why I bother checking.

Time for another cup of coffee before I get started on my work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer Chris. Hopefully when I'm ready to get something there will be something out there.


----------



## CFrye

More Ovaltine Please! Good morning Nubbers! 
Doe, center finder-thought I'd missed out on a tool gloat. 
Chris I hope your brain arrives soon. 
Nice cart Sandra.
As far as Marty's 'BRB'...he may have adopted the Cajun time table.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I keep my brain at home … high on a shelf so the kids can't play with it while at work. That way I don't loose it.


----------



## CFrye

My son shared this with me:




I would definitely NOT have the ability to let this play out. I'd HAVE to 'fix and correct'. My loss.
Cleaned up the draw knife I picked up in West Monroe. Sharpened it and gave it a work out on the shave horse with a piece of oak firewood. I think I killed the horse. Jim said take it to take it to Andy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Cute video. Miss having the kids that age.


----------



## gfadvm

William, That post was a classic! Great job as usual.

Don, I knew that. Just funning ya.

Off to my real job. Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cutting logs, right Andy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - great video. I'm pretty relaxed, but could never have let that play out either. The thought of searing hot popcorn to the eyeball or finger in the beaters would ruin it for me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No, that's not true. I'm not pretty relaxed. (I just pretend I am….)


----------



## bandit571

Mornin te ye, ye bums!

First Mountain Dew of the day is almost gone, makes me a tad bit more "civil" around the Gentry Folk.

Green Spalted is now square on all four sides, ends need trimmed square. Haven't touched the red oak, other than cut it down a might. Barn Siding is still outside, was "rinsed off" many times last night. LOTS of thunderstorms rolled through here…..Thanks, Marty.

Next Road Trips will be for van shopping. Van is on "Life Support" right now. It still runs, but….


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT get one plane a week, IF I'm lucky. Then I'll sell a few, in order to buy another one or two. IF it is a model I like/don't have, I'll keep it around awhile. "Headcount" in the shop is under 20 planes.

Getting the itch to build another wood bodied plane. Somewhere in this stack, there is a Traditional Chinese Jack plane.









Not sure IF it will be in that Spalted stuff, but that oak below it shows promise.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60742

Chris- that post may be of interest to you.


----------



## mojapitt

I need a way to convince my boss that afternoon naps should be mandatory.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Sandra. I'm on a serious hunt. Sadly, the more I read the less clear things become. A HF DC will run $160, which is great. But, the Wynn filter is $177 (might be able to find it for less). The cost of the chip separator is nominal and would be made regardless what I get. I'm still iritated that the PSI unit was about 10" to tall. Way it goes though. I have three issues to solve. First is wood dust around the furnace. Clearly not the best and needs to be kept as clean as possible. Second is health issues, especially with my kids breathing in dust. The last is space. Indeed to run duct in a hallway outside the room so I can't go with a 1hp unit. I've heard good and bad about the HF unit. Research continues. That's a great thread on the DC.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you need to figure out how to make your boss more tired than you.


----------



## JL7

Great video Candy! Especially after the electric mixer came out…....and they ate it!

Beautiful day here finally!! Don't be jealous, but I got to clean the gutters and mow the yard….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished the oak linen cabinet. I just posted it in,projects. Jeff, any chance you can do that fix the picture thing. They are sideways. Had fun building it.


----------



## JL7

Done Bill…...I'm curious, have you tried rotating the camera different ways to take pictures…...you should try it and do a test post…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Good job on the cabinet, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. The pictures are taken with my iPad. Does it matter which way I hold the thing to take a portrait type photo or will one way or another make it show up on here right side up? I will try that experiment.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, I've taken to editing my iPhone photos in the phone by rotating them twice, save, rotate twice, save. It ends up the same way I started and is always (so far) right side up when posted here. I read that somewhere here on LumberJocks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's interesting Candy. Who would have thought?


----------



## DIYaholic

It only down poured twice today….
However, it rained for 3/4 of the day & is still coming down.
I'm soaked to the core!!! More rain planned for tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cutting grass in the rain, eh? Several of our firefighters have grass cutting businesses and are always lamenting being at work on the nice days and then as soon as they get off work it rains. They tend to get behind sometimes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Rain definitely puts us behind. It takes so much longer to do a property. Then we have to use the backpack blowers to break up and disperse the clumps. The wet grass stains buildings, fences and the like. It is IMPOSSIBLE to do a good job & it takes longer!!!


----------



## bandit571

Have one 18" long board, all ripped to width, and cut to about 18" long. S4S and squared up. Lines are marked all over it to lay out for some holes, PIP later this weekend…


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. We had a twister not too far from home, which isn't unheard of here but rather uncommon. Lots of rain and golf ball sized hail.

Bandit, is the 18: board for a new plane or is this the start of a new project?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wooden coffee scoops?

I'm not up to turning today, so I've been working on this. 
This is the fifth, and best one so far, that I've done. 
When I get them worked out to where I'm happy with them I plan on selling them. Suggestions on price?
All I have made so far I've just been giving away to family and friends. 
They are easy to make, take about thirty minutes, and don't require much in the way of tools.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

This is the one that I have from PSI

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC1BXL-CF2.html?prodpage=1DC

I bought it when it was $295

It use went up a lot however, I think it is still worth the price and will very nicely do my tablesaw and bandsaw at the same time or bandsaw and my DC for turning. Will suck a caterpillar from a flower in a second. Also with the canister only .5 micron

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

William, how do you cut the dish without turning?


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Arlin. It would be a decent machine, although I am concerned about a 1hp unit. Unfortunately it's gone up to $425, plus another $70 for shipping. Wish there was a better selection locally. I'm leaning toward the HF unit with the Wynn filter, unless I can find a Delta 1.5 hp for less than $400 at 2 microns or less. I was in more of a hurry when the sale was ending at PSI, but since the unit I wanted was too tall, I have more time to research. I definitely like the canister filters.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Very nice spalted board and should make some nice vases or Salt & Pepper mills for sure depends on its size. Any turner would love to have that.

William

Neat coffee scoop buddy.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, Amazon has hand made scoops for just over $20. That should give you a general price point.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene Called me last night and said he was going to be here today and spend some time and get a hotel. My told him I had a VA appointmet at 1m and he said he would meet us at my house after that.

I missed him by 1/2 hour. Got home at 2:15 and he was already come and gone on to Andys house.  Rats I sure wish I could have met him for sure.

He did give me a chunk of Mesquite 5"wide 2" thick and 18" long and tapers up to 3" wide, and some pen blanks from Candy, however, I do not remember what kind of wood it is. Candy can you tell me again please.

Andy

When you see Gene please tell him I sure miss him. I was hoping I could have gave him a chunk of Mulberry half log to Candy


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

The HF would have been my second pick. I would have also bought a canister to put on it also.

Arlin


----------



## lightcs1776

Arlin, sorry to hear about the bad luck in missing Gene's visit.

The HF unit will be looked at this weekend. I had the go ahead from Sherry to get the one at PSI. While that isn't a requirement, it sure is a good way to keep peace in a marriage as well as let her know her opinion is important.

By the way Arlin, I have an adapter for lathes to go from 3/4" to 1". I no longer need it. Let me know if it can be used with any of the folks lathe in your military outreach.


----------



## CFrye

William that coffee scoop is beautiful in its simplicity. I too am interested in how you made it. $15-20 is what I was thinking as well.
Too bad about missing Gene, Arlin. You said you needed practice stuff so Jim and I cut up a couple of pieces of cherry trim Andy gave us. There's also a few (3 or 4) pieces of oak firewood in there. Hope it's the right size and you can use it. Still haven't located the arm patches.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene's headed my way? Haven't heard anything from him but I'll leave the light on and tie up the watch dog!

Candy, I just watched that cooking vid (right after I ate!) and I think I'm gonna be sick! I can't believe they ate that!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, look before shooting this time.


----------



## TedW

Just stopping by…. later gaters


----------



## JL7

Nice to see Rex at #1…..great job on that post William…...and the little scooper is cool - did you tell us how you hollowed that out??

Arlin - too bad you missed Gene, that's a bummer…..

Andy - let us know if he shows up at your place - have fun!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William maybe you could make measuring scoops. 1/4 cup, 1/2, and so on. That would be a nice set to sell if you could duplicate it with accuracy in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## JL7

Bill, posting 2 photos from the iPad and they seem to be working…...I usually have the camera button on the right…..are you a south paw?


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. I'm sitting in the dark, waiting for power to come back on. Reminds me of the storms we had in Ohio and Iowa.

Anyone familiar with Alfred Shield and Shiefield England carving tools? There is a set of six on eBay I'm considering for my son.

Bill, great idea regarding the measuring cups. I think that would be a cool set.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, my photos were taken the other way like a portrait, because the cabinet was tall. Is there a way to make them show up that way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris I've got a generator you can borrow. 7kw.


----------



## JL7

Bill, Candy is right, for those portrait photos, seems you have to rotate and save, then rotate back to normal and save again…...from the iPad, they both look the same, but the result is different…...good tip Candy…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

We were going to spend the day together but I think he changed his mind and wanted to get to Andys faster.

Chris

I do have a guy that has a #1MT but do not know his TPI. If you would like to send it I will either put it to good use or see if someone else needs it. I will PM you my address.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I've got a 6k for these occasions, but thanks. Personally, I like nights without power (I'm using the phone to post). The kids are all in bed and it'S just the wife and I in the dark …


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds good Arlin.I hate to see it stay here and collect dust … Well, until I get that dust collector.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

I know how you feel, but it goes off here 8 to 10 times a year and it plays havoc with my medical machines I have to use.

Arlin


----------



## CFrye

Andy, how many food 'experiments' of your daughter's have you eaten with a smile? If none, just remember Miss Lily may still want to cook for her Papa Doc!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test


----------



## gfadvm

Gene called me at 7:30pm. He's in Kansas about 2 hours away but is going to overnight there and get here early in the morning! I put a log on the mill ready to saw so we can play as soon as he gets here!

Gary, He said he was bringing a tractor you sent for me to use til mine gets well! If he's towing it behind the Focus, it must be a baby!

Monte, Haven't you heard of "a shot in the dark"? REALLY discourages intruders!

Candy, If she eats it first, I MIGHT taste it. That concoction in the vid looked nasty to me!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You can blame Marty, for the blackout & nearly EVERYTHING that goes wrong.
He sent the storms to Bandit & than onto you & me!!!

Bill,
Ya may want to try again!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Test


----------



## lightcs1776

Poor Marty. I just can't put more blame on him. He's already got a major load to carry.

Armin, I'm fortunate in that I've never been in true combat and don't have any machines to worry about.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I love that TV in the shop. 
I have to start begging my wife to get one for me. I get tired of going back and forth from turning back to watching the DVD to make sure I am doing something right.
What size is that anyway?

Arlin


----------



## JL7

Bill, fixed this one on the iPad…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Voila and holy crap. Thanks Jeff and Candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just figured it out of Jeff. No matter how it's taken you have to do the rotate and save in the portrait layout to get it to show up right here.


----------



## JL7

Poor Marty??

Congratulations Bill - they got a job for you at Apple…....


----------



## JL7

Bill - the landscape photos seem to work without rotating…...


----------



## JL7

William….you getting all of this??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah it seems they default to landscape format even though it looks like a portrait in the iPad. I've just fixed the pictures in my project post, so no more crooked necks!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I'm soooooo sorry!
I've been pulling for the Habs!!
They're not out, but it ain't lookin' good!!!


----------



## TedW

Nice test, Bill.


----------



## lightcs1776

It's quarter till 12:00 here. Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's 12:00 here.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Randy, try bottle stoppers for the bigger blanks.

For the dust deputy, this is what I want to build http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/shop-vacuum.pdf There's a hinged lid to keep the cyclone in place.

Candy, sorry to disappoint you about the center finder  Jeff started it. . . I just called it something totally different.

I'm so happy that Rex is number 1.

William, I really like the scoop; the shape is really elegant and I love the color of the sapele (I hope I haven't made a fool of myself and got it wrong).


----------



## mojapitt

Morning. Hope everyone is fired up for the day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Monte, I'd be fired up about the day … If I could go back to bed.

Doe, shopvac plans look good. I plan on doing something similar even with a central DC.

Have a great day. I need to get ready to go to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning early risers, late bloomers & Marty,

Coffee & pastries being consumed….

Looks like another "rain fest" today. Oh, happy, happy, joy, joy!!!

NO 3 day weekend for me….
I get to work in the rain tomorrow also!!!

For those that can…. enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## mojapitt

No longer weekend here. Too many projects to finish. But sawdust is good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I've tried everything guys to get photos to post right from my phone. 
I have given up on it and just post. 
I'm sorry, but if they show sideways or upside down, they take ten minutes to load, so everyone will just have to call me batty. Some people do anyway. 
That begs a different question. Do photos take ten minutes or longer to upload for everyone else? Or is it just my bad luck?

Coffee scoops. 
My deepest apologies for not checking back yesterday. 
1. Drill the scoop using a one and a half inch bull nose router bit in the drill press. One could also use a jig on the router table, but I use the drill press. 
If using the drill press, use high speed and be sure to clamp the wood to your table. If you don't the wood will chatter and destroy the wood at the very least, hurt you at the very worst. 
2. Think about your shape and whittle most of material away with the band saw. 
This step is not absolutely necessary but does cut way down on over all project time. 
3. Shape your scoop with a sander. It's your choice what sander. You could use a disk sander or even a hand held sander if patient and careful. 
The way I do it is with fifty grit on my stationary ridgid belt/spindle sander. 
After initial shaping I switch to 120 grit to smooth it up. 
4. Use finer sand paper by hand to smooth and buff up the wood. 
5. Either leave natural or apply finish. I finish mine with butcher block conditioner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. No rain here, though we could use some. No such as long or even regular weekends in my world. I work Sunday and Monday this week, but I've been off for 4 weekends in a row. Next week I work Saturday Sunday.

Randy, wear a rain coat.

Chris, you get electricity back? Marty you back online yet?

Thanks Ted. I failed a couple tests and finally passed.


----------



## bandit571

An 18" long plank has been slimmed down to 2-3/4" wide. By the time the faces were the same "plane" it was about 1-1/2" thick. Since I happen to have a 2" wide Plane iron handy, yep, this just MIGHT turn out to be a plane build.

First Mountain Dew of the morning is done. After work Snack is almost done. About time for the Infamous After Work NAP.

Might have to sharpen a few chisels before too much longer. More chopping in White Oak.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, William …. your batty. Hey, you did say to call you that. Personally I don't care how a picture is posted.

Bill, yes, power came back on about the time I was in bed, so the lights went right back off. Thanks.

Sounds like a cool plane build, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Weelll, this IS a start, anyway









a few layout lines drawn. Old Dunlap iron is 2" wide.

As for that "other" chunk of wood









This might give an idea of what size it is









I got it planed down to a S4S at 2-5/8" per side/face. Streaking….


----------



## CFrye

Jeff. Maps I can read. I learned to navigate in the so called real world where the signs are like this…








AND I have been known to use mobile things for land marks…
Bandit, plane build watching here. Have you decided what the spalted piece is going to be?
Andy has Gene checked in yet? (They are probably playing with the mill)
Edit I could rotate the pic…naw :-b


----------



## firefighterontheside

More practice posting my pictures. Time to cut the grass. Another of my favorite toys/tools. Used to take me 2 1/2 hours to cut grass, now it takes one hour.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Mobile things for landmarks?
Sounds like some directions I got in a small town in Georgia once. 
Go straight till you see the Johnson's horses on the right. 
Turn left. 
Go till you see where bob's hay barn burned down a few years back. 
Keep going till you see the road on your next right. Can't miss it. It's got a road sign. 
Then turn right where you see the smith's kids playing everyday, but not today, they're in school. 
Another little bit and it's on your left.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gotta love Georgia directions. They wanted you to see a bit more of their state once they got you more lost.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have got directions from that persons brother in Scottsbluff, Nebraska.


----------



## CFrye

Have never used people for landmarks! Local unmarked land marks are popular around here or places that have changed names…" Go down to Johnny Reed Hill and turn left toward the old Baker place" the Johnson's have lives there for the past 20 years but its still "the old Baker place" 
Hubby is taking me to Woodcraft store! Let the drooling begin!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, is that one of those ZTR mowers?


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, give Jim my sincerest sympathies. I got away relatively cheap when I took Sherry to Woodcraft last weekend … relatively being the key word - grin. In all seriousness, have fun. I think their prices are a little on the high side, but they do have some cool toys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Candy, a ZTR. 50" cut. I used to use a push mower and thought it was great for exercise. Then I had kids and didn't have the time for exercise. Then I got an old riding mower and it helped a little,but still hard to cut around trees and other stuff. Told Cindy I needed one of these and luckily she agreed. It was used with 300 hours on it, but I got it for $1900 and it runs great with a 23 horse kohler motor.

My cabinet has hit number three. Thank you all for that. Didn't know I would get all the notoriety of Facebook and other social media that I'm not on.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Nice grass-eating rig you got there. Congrats on getting in the Daily Top 3 on your cabinet project too. Very nice.

William-Nice coffee scoop. Thanks for the clarification on your technique. Glad you're feeling up to piddling in the shop.

William/Candy-We still have people here that give directions according to monuments that were destroyed in Hurricane Audrey in 1957!

Bandit-More fun in the dungeon building planes. That last one you built using the Chinese woodworker's design was pretty cool.

Candy-Have a blast at Woodcraft. Buy Jim some wood to turn just to appease him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Go to Marietta, GA. 
All directions start with, turn left or turn right at the big chicken. 
This is actually pretty simple unless you're not from there and have no idea where the big chicken is.


----------



## lightcs1776

I'll be there this summer, William. I'll have to ask about the chicken.


----------



## darinS

That's *EXACTLY* how my grandmother gave me directions…..go north to the old Sorenson place (no one named Sorenson has lived there in 60 years), turn east and go until you get to the old school house (gone for 75 years), turn south and you're almost there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy all,
Just got home from two days on the road. Glad to be back

Going to check out the projects after this.

Bill - Cabinets look great.

Marty - The Habs pulled it out of the flush somehow. That young goalie is making a name for himself. When their star goalie got hurt and they started to crumble, I told my son that it's not a team when it hinges so much on one player.

My partially completed router table has been calling me for weeks now……."saaaaaaaaandra…… oh saaaaaandra….. just 20 minutes won't hurt anything……"


----------



## CFrye

Home from Woodcraft. It was a surprisingly small store. I guess I expected a Walmart or Hobby Lobby sized space. The thing we most wanted to get was a chuck for the lathe. Didn't know the spindle or motor size. :-( 
Have to go back another day 
Jim bought two wood tap and die sets to re-do the wooden clamps he has made. They were actually less expensive than the ones we found on line…until you figure in the fuel and eating breakfast at the casino. Oh well, different kind of shipping costs! 
We both ogled the burls and exotic wood section. 








First time I had seen most of these in person. Marble wood sure is pretty. Will get some turning blanks next time when we go back for the chuck. Maybe. 
I must confess, I have been guilty of naming places under their old name. Told someone to meet us at the Country Kitchen for lunch. They were late because the restaurant had been renamed more than a year earlier. The new owners had been accepting our checks under the old name that whole time and never said a word. .


----------



## lightcs1776

Seeing it in person is the best part. Both Woodcraft stores I have been to were small.

Hi DarinS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too Darin. Though the name was different, no Sorensons around here.

Thanks Sandra, I'm sure you deserve at least 20 minutes. Maybe even 30.

Chris, what will you be doing in Marietta. I have an aunt who lives right around there and a cousin who is a Cobb county police officer. I need to make kitchen cabinet doors for my aunts kitchen. The poplar for the rails and stiles is in the shop. Still need to get the bead board for the panels.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, my folks are in Dallas, Game and my brother and his family are in Kennesaw, GA. I also have an aunt & uncle as well as cousins there.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, add in local paper, 5 smallish black walnut trees for $100. About 10" in diameter. He will give me 2 decent sized elms if I take them down. Sound alright to you folks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're kidding. My aunt used to live in Marietta, but now she lives in Dallas. Not sure where my cousin actually lives, but it's within 10 minutes of there.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Bill. I am a huge, huge fan of northern GA, which won't come as a surprise to most here on this thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're gonna pay him $100, cut down the 7 trees and take them away. I would think that's a pretty good deal. If the elms are bigger, they may be worth as much as the walnuts.


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to see them after work. Here's a Black Walnut I am taking down in a couple weeks (coordinating with my helpers).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like you've got a pretty good log for about 12-14" before the split. Is it dead?


----------



## mojapitt

No unfortunately it's still alive. Future lumber.


----------



## mojapitt

They are considering having me cut the other one in the picture as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that looked like a walnut too. I've got about 6 walnut logs sitting under a tarp to be milled. Hoping to go see Andy this summer, may bring some. Also have a local farmer who mills for me at a really good price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've only done one real project with walnut amid that was a plaque, so not much woodworking going on there. Look forward to doing it though.


----------



## bandit571

First of three videos on a Chinese Jack Plane build






Now, IF you can understand Mandarin…...

I'll just follow the dancing chisels…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

All you can do with that wood is drool, however, it is not expected from a woman but acceptable for guys.

It would have to be a very good sale before I could afford that stuff and then everyone else would be there before me. lol

Monte
Save the crotch wood on the black walnut. About 8" above the crotch and 14" below it just incase of cracking and you can cut the bad stuff off. Some very nice wood to turn there. 

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

This one might just be Drool worthy









My lathe no longer is in a working condition. Not sure what to do with this chunk.  Got all that green stuff in it…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, it deserves to be something special. Great piece of wood.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You should throw that chunk of wood….
Into "The Nubber Fools Fest 2015" wood swap!!!


----------



## GaryC

I went to the doctor. How rude!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, we must have the same doctor.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, I rarely do the expected!
Bandit, I've been ogling that since you first posted it. It does, as Monte stated, deserve 'to be something special.'


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the Top 3 Bill…...that's always cool….....and the zero turn rules….great toy…

Candy - it seemed appropriate that you post sideways…..! I too have stood in awe at some of those Woodcraft bowl blanks….I stopped at Rockler a few weeks ago and starred at the Curly Cherry they had. If I win the lottery, I WILL have some for myself….....

Monte - good luck on the Walnuts and Elms…..should be a good score…....that will be some nice contrast…...

Gary - what can I say?

Marty is still offline. I think he's got power, but it knocked out his modem…....He said he misses you Randy…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, I have yet to meet a lady who does. Grin.

Funny cartoon, Gary, with a bit of truth.


----------



## DamnYankee

Corn hole making time


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
How does your z-turn handle…
In the rain???

Bandit,
With all these "eastern" style plane builds….
You'll need to reorganize "The Dungeon"....
Putting some fung-shway into the setup!!!

Candy,
If the unexpected is expected….
It is not unexpected!!!

Have you noticed how "*Nice* & Quiet" it has been….
Since Marty lost power!!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

How much for shipping? How about a small lidded box. How about a kiss from your wife. How about…

Candy

That was funny. Well not in public and way. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, the logs were unimpressive. But I got them anyway. They will go into the "when I get a lathe" pile.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Make sure you put the Anchorseal on the ends or they will crack and check for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, not very good at all. Luckily i dont have to cut in the rain.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, they were cut a year ago. All bad jokes aside, his claims of being 8" was pretty much a lie. 6" at best..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Fairly quiet tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Chris. Yeah, not much going on tonight. We went to SAMs to get lots of stuff. My guy is coming tomorrow to get his cabinet. It's a present for his wife. His original birthday present didn't go over well, so he's getting her this and she's apparently pretty excited.


----------



## lightcs1776

Quiet nights are good. I had some family time, which is always cool.

I bet she will love the cabinet. Looks great.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just a drive by shout out….
Watching the movie "Captain Phillips"....


----------



## lightcs1776

Great movie, Randy. It was one Matt suggested.


----------



## TedW

Mallet Fail

I don't know what I was thinking with the part between the handle and the head… all I knew is that there had to be something there or it would be too stumpy… nothing personal Stumpy. And I didn't want just a round shank so I tried to decorate it a little with a couple of grooves. Well, it's ugly in my humble opinion. And that the Bubinga turned all patchy looking as soon as the BLO hit it does not help matters.

Well, I guess this is why they call it practice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice gavel. Know any judges?


----------



## DonBroussard

Tedster-I agree with that's "why they call it practice". Unfortunately, that's also the term they use for doctors!

BREAKING NEWS: Baby Charlee crossed another milestone today. She passed the 3 lb mark and is doing very well. Her mom got to nurse her for the first time yesterday, and she did well. We are all VERY excited at these great pieces of news. No film at 11.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to wait til captain Phillips hits cable. All movies rented here are made by Disney or Pixar or the like.


----------



## lightcs1776

Not a fail, a learning lesson, and as Bill said, a pretty nice gavel.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome news, Don. It time you will wonder how she could have been so small.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news Don. Someday she will be 10 pounds and her mother will find it hard to believe she was ever just 3 lbs.


----------



## TedW

Yeah, I guess it is more a gavel than a mallet. Maybe mallets aren't meant to be pretty. Still, it was fun to practice. I have some ideas for a more unique mallet I hope to make this weekend.


----------



## TedW

Good news Don, glad to hear (read) it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, do you play croquet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
It is wonderful that Charlee is making great strides!!! Thanks for keeping us posted.
Looking forward to graduation pictures!!!

Ted,
Sometimes we "book" learn….
Other times we learn from good and less than good experience.
Yup, all lessons are learned one way or the other.

"Captain Phillips" was indeed a great movie….
It's a shame that Captain Phillips had to go through it all, for real!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, excellent news about CharLee. Possibly the best news of the day.

Ted, you made it, you can call it anything you want.

My gun cabinet is kicking my butt. Hope it can be ready late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Movie has been viewed….
Weather forecast has been watched….
Today is over!!!

It's a school night for me….
Have 4 properties to mow tomorrow.
Looks as if I MAY stay dry during it all!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## ssnvet

Been wicked busy at work lately… but here I am…. didn't think you'd get rid of me that easilly.

Great news Don… very happy for your daughter and Charlie.

+1 for Cpt. Phillips movie.

Saw some discussion about using land marks for directions. When I first arrived at the Naval Station in Charleston, we had a command Christmas party and the directions I received included turning left at the Piggly Wiggly (popular grocery store chain over that way)... Yah.. it's SO popular that there's one about every 1/4 mile :^o I got incredibly lost… got pulled over by a cop trying to make up time, and arrive at the party 1.5 hours late and was the only one there not wearing a sport coat … I guess my idea of casual was a little different :^( 
So beware the Piggly Wiggly.

Chris… good luck getting set up with the new DC. Sorry I was so late responding to your pm

Ted…. it may not be as elegant as you hoped, but I sure wouldn't want to get hit over the head with it.

I'm pretty sure we had mice get into a wall and chew wires…. I put in and arc fault breaker to protect against any potential damage, but the breaker won't shut without immediately tripping… which most likely means I've got an ugly and potentially dangerous problem. May have to tear a wall apart to solve it. Not what I was looking forward to.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, Sorry the trees/logs weren't as advertised. Hope you can still get some good projects out of them.
Chris, quiet nights are good. Just don't say the 'Q' word in the ER. We prefer terms such as copacetic or appropriately busy. 
Ted, I wouldn't say FAIL. Order in the Court!. Order in the COURT!
Don, continued awesome news in the Charlee department!! 
Matt, sounds familiar. "Let's all meet at Waffle House for breakfast." The Broussard's and the Frye's met at one and everyone else met at another! (An event this past weekend in Monroe, LA).
Work in the morning. G'Nite


----------



## TedW

Giving directions in Chicago is so easy, no landmarks needed… so many blocks one direction, so many blocks another direction, you're there. If every place was laid out on a grid the world would be less lost.


----------



## Doe

William, thanks for the scoop info. I always wanted to know if you could use router bits on a drill press.

I thought that goofy directions were the stuff of stand up comics. I stand corrected. Mental note, bring GPS to boil.

Hi, Darin.

Candy, watch out for marble wood. It turns like its name-hard as a rock. Try olive if you can get/afford it, that stuff turns like butter and smells divine (assuming that you like olives).

Bill, congrats on the top 3!

Ted, I like your mallet/gavel. The patchiness just shows the character of the wood.

Don, Brilliant news!

I must say that I'm coveting my nubber's wood (sorry, that was a stretch so far it broke).

We're going to a new Lee Valley today to see an old plane show and get a dust deputy and router bits and maybe a something else or two.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning all. Of course Randy is probably already cutting grass. Looks like a great day to make sawdust…....After coffee


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning Doe, Monte, Ted and anyone else who is up. Candy, hope you have an "appropriately busy" day in the ER today - grin.

Matt, no worries about the PM. I hope everyone here realizes I appreciate a response when I get one and never feel like I'm owed one. DC situation has been decided, now to wait for the HF to get them in stock and to order the Wynn filter. That gives me enough time to wire three more circuits to the basement; two for the shop and one for the DC outside of the shop.

Ted, my folks lived in Chicago for a while when he was one of seven pastors at a church there. My first question when Visiting and asking for directions was to know the closest train stop from the L.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Coffee is on… Vermont Blend in the French press.

Rain stopped and it looks like it might dry up a day earlier than forecast.

My wife is working her first 11 hr. day providing home care for a 92 yr old man (who likes to play Scrabble and watch old movies) and oldest daughter is off to her last track meet. That means #2 & #3 are my minions (uh-hum, buddies) for the day. Cleaning out the attic so we can inspect for meeces sounds like a good father daughter bonding time, eh? ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, my stepdaughter wouldn't be impressed if I told her we were looking for meeces. I hope you have better luck. If I had to spend 11 hours with a 92 year old watching TV and playing cards, I would go nuts.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers. 
Got a Woodcraft catalogue at the store yesterday. It has center finders in it. Made me smile and think of Doe. 
I looked up marble wood and olive wood. Janka scale says olive is harder. Funny how other characteristics will make one easier to work despite that. 
Appreciate the well wishes for the day, Chris. Hope your day goes as well. 
Looks like Julie and my favorite doc are in the ER. Coffee should be ready!
All of you, have a great and blessed day!


----------



## Doe

I hate those meeces all to peeces. AKA Mother Nature's snack food.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Candy. I'm peeling off old aluminum siding in the enclosed back porch. All other was have shiplapped pine but the house side. Time to change that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning other nubbers. Matt, mice suck. Thanks, Doe. Candy, I got a woodcraft catalog in the mail yesterday. They send me one a month. I think they've sent me enough catalogs that they've wasted any profit they've made from me.
Preparing for birthday party and cub camp out next weekend.

Good day all!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Not mowing yet, key word is YET!!!
Not raining yet, key word is YET!!!
Will be mowing in 1/2 an hour.
Not sure if it will rain on me or not….

We don't start to early on the weekends, in an effort as to not disturb people….

Coffee just finished br~~.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stay dry Randy! What do you cut with? Walk behind?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It ain't raining, ya wanna bring your z-turn & help me mow today???

Hope everyone stays safe and only does what it is that they want to do.

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'll be there in about 20 hours. Where should I meet ya?


----------



## wmixon

I always love watching your show! Great work!


----------



## GaryC

Hello
Have a great day
bye


----------



## lightcs1776

Wmixon, hello.

Gary, have a good one.

Siding is off. I think that's enough for now. I've gone onto making Saturday morning breakfast.

Here's the porch …


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone heard from Andy and Gene? Hope they didn't hurt themselves.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Ted

One suggestion for turning anything. I look up pieces on the internet and Like old vases, clay pots, old bowls and such. I get a lot of good ideas from them. Then I put them on a word doc and print up afew I like and incorporate the parts I like into each project.

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Talk about not hearing of people lately, anyone hear from

"Patron"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can see it now Chris.


----------



## DIYaholic

One property done….
3 to go…..


----------



## gfadvm

I'm Back!

Don, The Charlee report made my day!

Gene got here bright and early yesterday morning. We fed the Koi, gave him the tour, and then sawed my last maple log. Spent the evening visiting late. He was up before me this morning. Fed the Koi and the horses and sent him West about 15 minutes ago. Couldn't get much wood in his little car but he left with some Oklahoma hackberry.

eddie, Thank you for the mini-square. I've already found a home on the router table and it will see a lot of use.

Jeff, Thanks for the momento form the Boil. Not as good as being there but prominently displayed as reminder for me not to miss the next one

Bill, I've got an old Dixie Chopper that mows my whole place (pastures and all). "World's Fastest Lawnmower" 
When you come visit I'll show you all the 'attachments' I've made for it: receiver hitch, leaf mulcher, spray rig, etc. It and the mill have been my best purchases.

I'm on call the next 2 weekends 

Off to change chains/ and tune on the chainsaws as I'm almost out of logs.

Later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I've seen those Dixie choppers. They do look like a heck of a machine, built to last. I'm pretty happy with this cub cadet. It's not a commercial one, but it's a model in between. It's got a stamped deck which is less desirable, but it has the commercial hydraulic motors and the professional kohler 23 hp command engine. Mine has a towing hitch, but I've got nothing to tow with it.

Time to go change the oil on my truck. It's the only real maintenance I will do on it. Could do fuel filter on my old truck, but this one has two filters and one spills diesel all over the ground when you change it.

BRB.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn… after-work nap NOT complete…

Last night, before leaving for work, did a little wood chopping









Might have to make a hole bigger, though









and do some more cutting









Just a tad???


----------



## lightcs1776

That's going to be a nice long plane. Looks like a good start.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Is it easy to make a plane?


----------



## bandit571

Looking like it will be a 50 degree angle to the iron, instead of the "normal" 45 degree bed angle. "Work in Progress" so far.

Van shopping today. Have all day tomorrow to work on a piece of oak.

Might be a bit rough to ship the 22" long chunk of soft maple spalt in the mail. At least in one piece. Maybe cut it down to a better box length? To fit in a Medium Flat rate mailing box?


----------



## bandit571

It took me six hours, spread over a couple days ( a little here and there) to make a Skewed Rebate Plane









Hardest part is the layout lines, AND FOLLOWING them.

Just a few chisels, and a saw or two to make them with.


----------



## DIYaholic

2 properties done….
lunch break….
then 2 to go!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Then what? Miller time? Shop time? Darts?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oil is changed. Liam helped. Cindy cut our hair. All three of us have this hair cut.


----------



## mojapitt

My kind of cut!


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to get into the shop!!!
My niece & nephew have graduated from college & law school, respectively.
I will be making two pen & pencil sets as gifts, to be given at next weekends PARTY!!!
I also am hoping to make boxes, for the 2 sets, if time allows.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is Cindy part Native American???
You've been scalped!!! ;^)


----------



## bandit571

"High & Tight"

SDI Hartmann would be proud.

Once you retire from the service, do like the rest of us, and let it all grow back. Tradition, ya know. That way, you can see what is left…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break is over.
I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## CFrye

Used to cut Jim and Brian's(son) hair. One time, when Brian was little, he wanted a Jean Luc Piccard hair cut. He got the above pictured look and was pleased as punch with it! Now, he shaves his head.
Arlin, I made a scrub plane that actually works well. If I can, anyone can!

Morning started out 'appropriately busy'. Went downhill from there. I tweaked my lower back and am now home taking motrin and muscle relaxers. :-/ Prayers for my coworkers please. Holiday weekend is not a good time to be short handed. The midday person came in early and the on call RN was on her way, I think. They ran me off. I'm OK as long as I don't try to stand up straight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh soooo sooooooorry, Candy.

3 properties done….
1 & done!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

For hair cuts I just can not change after 26 years and when hair is bothering my ears I get it cut. I also tried growing a beard, at first it was so easy for the first 3 weeks I was unconscious, (Drs induced) then for the next 5 months I did not really notice it.

After it started bothering my lips and my ears I had to cut it off.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Get better soon the home can not be without you (Includes husband and kids)


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Randy and Arlin. 
Kind of an edit to the above post. The plane I made was in the Krenov style and lots easier (although not without its challenge) than the one piece style Bandit is making.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I just can not see me ever understanding how to do some things.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Ouch! Are you SURE that you didn't hurt your back carrying all your bounty out of Woodcraft? Hope the muscle relaxers kick in quick!


----------



## TedW

Bandit, looking at the chisling out the hole gets me to thinking… I bet I can do that with my oscillating tool. Well, not sure the blade is long enough to get all the way through, but it sure would get most of the wood out and get the angle dead on. I might give it a try later, just to see how well it works. I know… it's cheating. Just don't tell anybody.

Doe, I tried telling a customer the patchiness on their pine trim was character. They didn't buy it.

Arlin, you make a good point. Inspiration doesn't have to come from other wood items. I see many objects that could inspire new designs. Achieving those designs, however, is a different story. I've still got a long way to go. 

Okay, done skating off… time to get back to work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two vehicles are cleanish. I've owned my truck for 5 years and this is the first time I've washed it at home. One of the perks of being a firefighter. Usually wash it in the evening after office hours are over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I've tried to get Cindy to cut my hair with no guard, but she won't. I don't see the difference. If she would use no guard, my haircut would last that much longer. So she cuts the top with the no. 1 and the sides with no guard.


----------



## lightcs1776

Back from HF with a DC. Won't set it up until I run another circuit and get the Wynn filter and Then separator ready.

Candy, sure hope you feel back up to 100% fast.

I can't image letting my hair get very long again. Just had it cut again today. I will grow a beard again, though, once I'm out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Chris, I'll never need a comb or brush again. Haven't needed one in about 10 years. Don't like a beard though. Bothers me to have it more than about 1/4 long on my face. Hair gets caught in back pack straps and shirt collars.

Candy, hurt your back moving a pt. Thats how I always hurt my back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah. Chris what did you get?


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, after much angst, I decided to move forward with the HF 2 hp dust collector. I'll be ordering a 35a canister filter for it this weekend. I'll probably go with the bond type, which is significantly less than the nano or fiber type. Seems to be the recommendation for hobbiest. I'll also put a separator in before using it. I'm also wondering if it is worth replacing the 4" wye with a 6" wye, since I keep reading that the 6" is better. I'm not a big HF fan, but sometimes their products are pretty good for the money.

I had a beard between services, out for almost 11 years, so I figure I have to at least try to get used to one again.

Me when I had a beard, holding my oldest.


----------



## mojapitt

Dang Chris, you were almost good looking.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, hope the back is nothing lasting. I just went through our annual inservice on proper lifting. We take it for granted too often.


----------



## lightcs1776

I still am, Monte .. at least that's what I keep telling myself. Haha. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

There's more pressure on good looking people. I have NOT been good looking my entire life, no pressure.


----------



## TedW

I think I'm going to take a break from anything woodworking until I can buy more tools. I don't have everything I need to do the things I want to do, and I don't want to waste what little bit of wood I have doing stuff half-azzed. Can I say azzed? Well, I just did. I have to focus my efforts on web stuff and saving up some financial freedom. But not to worry, I'll still be hangin around to pester everybody. Just won't be posting much about wood or tools for a while. I got my feet wet… now it's time to back off a little and prepare to dive in.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, you don't have to spend all your time woodworking. Look at Randy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Anybody heard from Damn Yankee?


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, that's right… Look at Randy!
What a fine specimen of the human form!!!

Last property (and my work day) is FINALLY over!!!

I think I may pull a Bandit….
A Mountain Dew, then an after work nap….


----------



## bandit571

Went out van shopping this afternoon, After a short nap. Mountain Dew in the cup holder.

Will be picking up a 2006 Town & Country next week. No more rattle-trap van by Stan Hardy Brothers. All I have to do is keep rattle-trap running long enough to get it back to the Dealer, and drive away with the other van…...FAST!


----------



## GaryC

Shameless…is that really you???


----------



## StumpyNubs

Folks, I've been working my finger to the nubs, and I just don't have time to read the 800 comments I missed. But here's why I've been away… (Please watch and comment


----------



## boxcarmarty

Posting from my phone, not working well. Still waitin' on AT&T to put me back together


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, I refuse to allow any pressure. Makes it easier on.me that way.

Ted, hope you still fiddle a bit. Projects are great, but just playing with the lathe or carving some wood is pretty cool.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty!! Good to see you. Well, your avitar anyway.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to see "The Chef".
Perhaps a nice dinner is in store!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet once you get the HF together with the Wynn and all set up it's really gonna suck.

Lots of pressure on me!


----------



## lightcs1776

Sure hope so, Bill. Hard to be patient and wait for all the pieces.

Monte, great gun cabinet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, will you be "better, stronger, faster"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gun cabinet? BRB.


----------



## TedW

Just to clarify, I need a break from wood stuff AND from looking at Randy.









Watch out, everybody… Bill is going to the gun cabinet and says he'll be back. Hope nobody pizzed him off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, you're the closest to me, though not by much so watch out, but I know Andy is well armed so…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Carol cuts my hair with #40 (surgical prep) blades and no guard. Makes for a much cooler summer.

Candy, My RN daughter is constantly trashing her back moving people. I feel your pain. Hope you get better fast.

What gun cabinet?


----------



## mojapitt

I cut my own hair. Since I don't have much, I refuse to pay someone else to cut it. When I was 17, I actually had an afro. By 20, I was well on my way to being bald.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy has cut my hair for about 12 years. That has saved about $5000 over the years. Except for the one time I cut my own hair. I got a call that I was going on a forest fire in Yellowstone Park and I wanted my hair to be cut before I left so I just did it all at the same length with the shortest guard.


----------



## lightcs1776

Used to get my sides cut with a razor while in Kuwait. Loved having baby smooth sides and it lasted for nearly three weeks. OK, yes, if it was more than a quarter inch long it was time for a haircut.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Monte, Monte,
Ya need to brag a bit when you post a project….
Please post a heads up (with a link) here, as we need to know!!! ;^)


----------



## gfadvm

Monte with a 'fro? We need pictures!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup - I'd like to see that too.

Candy - hope your back gets better soon.

Mont posted a project. … brb


----------



## Momcanfixit

Talking of odd directions - first place I worked there were no house numbers to speak of and the locals referred to the "corner where the Legion used to be" or "across from where the train used to stop".
Interesting finding places like that in the dark.

Don - Fabulous news on Charlee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We went to Ireland for our honeymoon. The roads didn't have names. They were just referred to as the road to such and such. The road to Dublin, the road to Waterford. It was the first time I'd been in a roundabout and also the first time I'd been driving on the wrong side of the road and the wrong side of the car. So you're driving in a circle trying to turn off on the right road which had no names but there were signs telling where each road went. One circle I went around three times til we decided which road to turn on. In Killarney, we were looking for an area with pubs and shops that we heard about. We turn on what I thought was a street, drive up in front of this big building and there were people milling around. Rolled down the window and someone approached the car, we started talking a little bit but then something seemed wrong. We drove away and as we left we saw the sign that said insane asylum. Don't take directions from the insane.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got some shop time in, and got the switch and plug set up on my router cabinet. Slowly but surely.

Good night John Boy.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's classic.

When I went to Russia last fall, I actually considered doing my own driving. I would never have got out alive.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good for you, Sandra. Looking forward to seeing pics of your progress. Have a great night sleep.

Ok, is it wrong if I wish folks sweet dreams? I do that with my wife and kids, but would hate to sound too personal with y'all.


----------



## bandit571

After Road Trip NAP is done. "Crash & Burn" more like it.

When directions mention "Turn off the Paved Road" THEN you are really out in the country.

One county road south of here, otherwise known as the turn to Shay Bowl Speedway, is PAVED when you turn to go watch dirt track Stock Car Racing on a 1/2 mile track. Turn the other direction on "Flowing Well Road" and it is just gravel. The county next to us to the south, does not use numbers on their county road signs, just names. And, "west Dallas rd" does not meet East Dallas Road, nor is "Nine Mile road 9 miles long.

Saw about as many sales people at the lot as we saw vans to look at. Three sales guys did the paperwork, and we looked at three vans. Was at the place for almost two hours!

Block of oak for the Jack plane build was 24" long, then it was trimmed to remove two knots….now about 18" or so long. need to sharpen my chisels, again. And, look for a beeter hacksaw blade. Might take a new blade for a hacksaw, make a frame saw out of it. Maybe as the "next" project?

ps: IF anyone breaks a WIDE bandsaw blade, I might be able to trade some wood for the pieces. Do 1" wide, or wider blades break? Not too worried about sharp, as it would get a file to the teeth, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

I use 1-1/4" blades. I have 2 broken ones laying here for the garbage guy if you want them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, makes me want to go find an old blade just some wood. Love the plane builds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you're fine Chris.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Save the metal from a landfill PM the details

Chris: I wrote a little item over at TPW you might like to read. "Remember them…" I think is the title.

Getting too in the day to go to the Dungeon Shop. So..

"Exit light, enter night, take my hand…off to never neverland"

Enter Sandman

Say good night ( guten Nacht) Gracie….


----------



## firefighterontheside

As my grandpa used to say, "gut nacht, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite"


----------



## DamnYankee

Yep it's me…live and int the text

Got some corn hole nearly done. Need to get some regular poly…the wipe on I've got will take WAY to long to build up.

Got hired to make them.
Guy buying them got referred to me by someone else I made corn holes for.
He asked how much I charged I told him depends on how he wanted it painted/finished.
He told me he wanted them UNC Tarheel blue with UNC logo…told him nope can't do it.
He was a bit put off by that until I explained I'm an NC State Wolfpack grad (HUGE rivals). 
Ended open making them but charging extra.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, so I'm a little over cautious. I actually am very careful with comments to the lady's such as Sandra, Doe, and Candy. I would never want to be taken wrong. Just part of who I am. I was taught to treat a lady right.

Time for bed. Y'all have a great night. Can't wait for service tomorrow.

Edit: Bill. love that saying. Your Granddad and I would get along well.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all.

I was just going through the projects and was going to leave a comment on "Dominance" by Freddie 1962. I find that I can't comment because he has me blocked. Too my knowledge we have never had a conversation or conflict of any kind. I am not sure if I have ever even commented on any of his projects before. In the grand scheme of things, i guess it really doesn't matter. Just found it odd/annoying.

Need more coffee.


----------



## Doe

wmixon, welcome!

Candy, are the drugs kicking in ok? A bad back is such a miserable thing. I hope you're feeling better soon.

Ted, for your gavel the next option is watch something on TV and sand, and sand some more ('ve done that many times). Wipe on poly covers a lot of ugly spots but I don't know how it would work with the BLO. Find cheap wood and keep messing around. Fallen sticks are great for practice and you can make bottle openers if you have a couple of screws. What tools do you need for turning?

Monte, beautiful cabinet. That beetle kill pine is beautiful wood. As for the block by Freddie, maybe it was just an accident.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Monte, you hit the top three with your cabinet. Well deserved too.

Good points regarding wood Doe. We find scraps around here for Sherry to turn.

Ah, coffee is ready. Time to consume before service.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok, I went back over the 800 comments I missed in the last few days. Saw all the great photos. My head hurts now, but it was worth it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, I hope it wasn't my upside down photos that make your head hurt.

Monte, I didn't even know that was possible. I'm gonna block all kinds of people. No I'm not. I couldn't even begin to think of someone to block. Maybe I'll block Freddie.

Guten morgen meine damen und herren! You know how hard that was to type on the iPad.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've removed folks here from my buddy list. Thumbs have a mind of their own. So, if you get another notice that your added, it's because I hit the wrong link and had to reads you. I never block or remove from the buddy list intensionally.

Service is about to start. Where are y'all.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Stumpermeister…. Love the new video.

Re. Haircuts… I tried to let mine grow out a while back… and nothing happened :^o Eventually I figured that I was going to look like Larry from 3 stooges if I continued and went back to the 1/4" rake on the electric trimmers.

Chris… you look soooooo young in that photo. But then again, my wife and I were late bloomers & 35 when our first was born.

Went to a friend's graduation party (he went back to get certified as some kind of cardio-techy specialty). I almost didn't go because I have so much to do around the house…. but wound up spending 6 hours laughing with a couple of friends I rarely get to spend time with. Very glad I went.

Time to go wake the kids up for Sunday School…. I'm sure they'll be thrilled.


----------



## ssnvet

Chris is surfing in church…. tst, tst, tst


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was 34 when Liam was born and 37 when Sean was born. Have Liam's 7th bday party today in the park. Should hopefully be a good day for it. Slight chance of rain.

Good day all! Happy Sunday!


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'


----------



## mojapitt

I deliver the gun cabinet this morning. Chance of very heavy rain and a nap this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is there a 100% chance of a nap?

Mornin' Gary.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what we're building this morning. No table saw needed.


----------



## gfadvm

Let's all block Freddy! Anyone who blocks Monte deserves it. I did delete Monte from my buddies once (was trying for "send a message" and hit 'delete from buddies" instead). He called and straightened me out in a hurry!

Bill, Those boys certainly sound Irish! My oldest granddaughter is 7 as well so bring em when you come visit and she'll keep em entertained.

Rain missed us again!


----------



## TedW

Happy Sunday, everybody!

Doe, I said I need more tools but truth is I need sharper tools and I need more practice and I need to better organize my makeshift little shop… and I need more tools. I also need to focus on my paying job and some other matters unrelated, from which the wood has been distracting me. Basically, I got my feet wet but now is not a good time to dive in.

Haircuts - I cut my own. It's funny when people ask "did you cut your own hair?" and I reply "Why, can you tell?" and they invariably say no, they can't tell.


----------



## mojapitt

National Weather Service issued a flash flood watch for us this afternoon. Nearly impossible to flood here (hasn't in my 54 years). But increases the likelihood of a nap dramatically.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely some Irish in them Andy. Both are adopted, but do have the Irish. No Irish in me whatsoever, but Cindy is mostly Irish. Irish names sounded good. Croatian and Ukrainian names sounded extreme. Will be bringing Liam, but not Sean. Sean would end up as koi food as we played with the mill.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… Martha Stuart crumb muffin mix was way too complicated for this kid. I wouldn't have opened the box if I had realized their were 12 steps :^o


----------



## bandit571

Mumble, grumble, yawn….Do I HAVE to get up?

Haircut? haven't had one in a few months. Must be getting a might long, though, hairney at work is full.

MIGHT this afternoon, get up and about, and trudge down them steps to the Dungeon Shop. Figure in about 5-6 hours of chopping and fitting ( and making a rod like handle) I might have the Jack plane done.

IF the Honey-dos don't get in the way…


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all….

Busy weekend here…....hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend…...............


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, Matt, surfing at church? Yes. But I did stop before service started … so I figure I still behaved.

Beautiful day out and we are having a picnic this afternoon.

Have fun, all.


----------



## bandit571

I posted this elsewhere:

Remember them…

This is what this day is about
It isn't the parades, as they never were in them
It isn't the cookouts, they never got to do them
It isn't about the paid day off

It IS about all those Gentle Souls who never made it back
From a Bridge near Concord
A wooded creek near Shiloh Church
A Small Rocky hilltop south of Gettysberg
A hill called Kettle
A muddy ditch of a trench in the Forests of Argonne
A COLD town at Christmas time in Europe
A frozen lake in Korea
A muddy dike in a Jungle rice paddy
A nameless dune of sand

Please remember these Gentle Souls who gave their last Full Measure so you can have a Memorial Day

And hope that someday
There will be no more hills to take
No more towns to defend
And no more fields of poppies to see.

have a nice weekend..
A


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice, Bandit. My wife and I will spend the day honoring our brave men and women who served and those still serving. We will be at the National WWII Museum in New Orleans.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit. I wont forget.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, thank you!! Too many seem to think this is another Veterans Day. It is not. It is not about Vets; Sailors, Soldiers, Airmen, Marines, or Coast Guardsmen. It is all about those who died serving this great nation. I give those who perished my deepest gratitude.


----------



## CFrye

Meds are helping. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
When I was at college, the campus radio station would play this song every am when they came on the air. Yes, I had the alarm set to hear it. Surprisingly, neither of my roommates objected.
Congrats on the new van, Bandit! What is TPW? Thank you for sharing "Remember Them". 
I read in one of the LJ forums about using old band saw blades as painter's pyramids. Cut a section of band saw blade and sandwich it between two blocks of wood. The protruding teeth are what you rest the project to be painted on. Here it is. The poster, Dan Krager, says that is wood stain and not blood! 
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/804821
Happy birthday Liam! Looks like some serious construction going on there, Bill. Millennium Falcon?
As a friend of mine says: "Be blessed, not stressed!"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, A-wing fighter.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: TPW is a site Called The patriot woodworker, and you would be welcome there anytime.

waiting on an oil finish to dry, before I go about fettle on the new Jack plane. Lots of chisel work this time around. Will have a PIP later…

Maybe I can get seven years out of the new van…


----------



## bandit571

PIP: awaiting a dry on the oil finish









maybe I should do a blog on this one?









Maybe? Might even put this in the Project Section, after a fettle


----------



## ssnvet

Cool looking plane Bandit… is that a pusher or a puller?

Debating whether or not to rip the corner trim of the exterior of the house to inspect the wiring that runs up behind it. Hmmmmmmm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Looks like you "pulled" off another fine plane!!!

Matt,
If you are questioning the condition/safety of the wiring….
There really isn't a debate, just a matter of when.
When it comes to safety, waiting isn't always the smartest move!!!

Anyone know anything about cedar???
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61150


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm pretty sure that Carol, Ella, and Roscoe P could keep Sean out of the pond!

Bandit, Thanks for the Memorial Day words. Too many people have completely forgotten those who have given their lives in the service of their country.

Candy, Glad yer better Now stay that way!

Haven't heard anything from Gene since he left here. Not sure if he was going to David's or home.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, David was Eddies and was talking about coming to see you. Don't think Gene was headed there.


----------



## bandit571

Plane is a push model. Still have a tune up to do on it. Not quite happy with that wedge, may make another one…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Gary. I haven't heard from either of them for awhile. David had said he might stop on his way home.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Chris

Go with as big a line as possible coming from the base unit and then go to 4". You will bet a lot better suction and more airflow.

Monte

You are starting to scare me telling us another guy looks good. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, the only turning I did when I had a lathe was with western red cedar. It worked fine until I hit a knot and it blew up. With the soft wood, I would say the best thing would be to have really sharp tools so it doesn't tear. I think the white cedar will be just like turning the red cedar.


----------



## CFrye

The really sharp pain is gone. Now it aches. I feel like my left shoulder is being drawn toward my left hip. Jim just offered to tie my feet to a come-along and hang me from the shop rafters. I'm almost considering it. I used to work with a chiropractor. I wish she was still here. 
Bandit, please do a blog. I see you are active over on TPW. Your plane builds have me wanting to build a jointer. I have a blade left over from the plane swap. 
Ah, A-wing. Thought it wads little on the thin side for the Falcon. 
Nice balusters. Amazing how a seemingly solid piece of wood can hide things like knots, bullets, etc.


----------



## TedW




----------



## CFrye

Mananna mah!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ted,
That video just proves that the "meds" are working for you!!! ;^)


----------



## TedW

Do the blog, Bandit. I want to read about the plane and how I can make one.

Candy, I have hung from a ceiling pipe (basement apartment) to stretch my back and it does feel good, until I fall and bump my head. If you try it, don't get too relaxed and forget to hold onto the pipe.


----------



## lightcs1776

Loved the Muppet show as a kid.

Bandit, I've got an old Stanley iron and am watching for just the right chunk of wood for a homemade jointer plane. I'll be watching closely if you decide to do a how-to blog.

Candy, glad your doing much better. Not sure hanging from rafters would have helped.


----------



## mojapitt

My only concern about hanging from the rafters is making sure that I could get down.


----------



## bandit571

Hanging from the rafters like a smoked ham? Or, are we getting Batty?

Ok, ok, blog is in.

There is a Video series out there on youtube. A Chinese woodworking forum type of show. Think Roy Underhill from China.
















unless you know how to speak mandarin, turn the sound down. This is the three part series on building a handplane. I want the saw he uses! Wood he is using is call "Rosewood" not sure what it is.


----------



## lightcs1776

Love the blog, Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Ted! Is that what happened?! Jim and I discussed going to the playground so I could hang upside down from the monkey bars. Instead he fixed some *********************************** Traction with a gallon jug and two bandannas tied to my foot. He also gave me a whistle so I could 'page' him when I'd had enough. Gallon jug of water, that is.
Thanks for the blog, Bandit. It's in my favorites!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, is that a soap box derby?? What's this nonsense about you buying a new van?? Are you planning on making the big trip next year??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, BTW bandit, You created a backup on that storm Wednesday and caused it to knock my internet out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, tell Jim that apple butter is delicious…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That makes two of us that knows how to squeeze an apple…..


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Marty! I will!


----------



## bandit571

yep trading the old fliver off. Tired of dropping money in it. Rattles down the road like Oliver's Model T.

Don't know about the next "fest", as of yet.

Lets see, I've heard it called a sailing boat, a submarine, a soap box derby car, and Fred. Just a Jack plane.

And now Marty shows up?

Lets see, Randy goes away, Marty shows up? Maybe they are the same guy?


----------



## mojapitt

Blog and post is good. People don't appreciate the engineering that goes into making functional tools.


----------



## CFrye

Isn't that the truth with anything, Monte!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's back. Good to see you Marty.

Nice video Ted. Doo doo da doo doo, mah nah mah nah! Still watch a lot of muppets around my house. My wife is a big fan of all the movies. She watches them more than the kids.


----------



## bandit571

There is a tree hanging over the back patio here. It seems to be flowering! yellow and white "Tulips" all over it! Was wondering IF it would bloom this year…

A look at what showed up last spring









And it is a full sized shade tree, too


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nothing wrong with 'sweet dreams' Bill - around here we need all the help we can get.

Looks like a Star Wars creation in the works.

Candy - hope your back improved today. And that you DIDN'T push yourself to go work your shift even though your back is telling you not to.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - posted before I read the rest of the posts, if that makes any sense.

Got some shop time today. I have a mahogany shelf that was given to me that I'm going to use on the front of my router cabinet. I got out my trusty #5 and made lots of shavings. Ahhhh. It was a Bandit moment.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Used my bench hook, although the board was really too big for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Sandra. Nice that you had time and felt like it. Lego thing was an A-wing fighter. Today he got like 6 more Lego sets for his birthday, most of them Star Wars.

Did you hear that Chris? Sandra says wishes of sweet dreams are ok.

Randy are you in the shop?


----------



## CFrye

Tulip poplar, Bandit! Beautiful tree! 
Thanks, Sandra. Next scheduled shift is tomorrow night. Based on how it feels now, don't think that'll happen.
Great shavings!
And, yes, Chris, "Sweet dreams" is fine.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Please err on the side of caution, Candy. No one has ever received a pin at retirement that says 'thanks for ruining your back for us'.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There. We just have to get approval from Doe, and it's a unanimous decision from the hen house.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra is correct Candy. No purple hearts awarded at the hospital. Just a guy from HE trying to deny your workman's comp because you didn't follow proper procedures.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The weather has been lousy here - chilly, not a lot of sun. It's FABULOUS for me because my symptoms go crazy in the heat. I'm enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Amen, Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, tomorrow is the beginning of our busiest week here. Miss Abigail has rehearsal every evening this week leading up to production of Thoroughly Modern Milly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So it's lights out for this mamasita.

Good night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet dreams!


----------



## CFrye

I am way beyond killing myself for an employer. My previous hospital administration sucked way too much life out of me, and my co-workers, to ever let that happen again. The hospital I work at now seems like it cares more for it's employees. Corporate vs Private owners.
Enjoy your lousy weather, Sandra!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sweet dreams all you dreamers…

Yes, Bill, I've been in the shop….
Figuring out how to make & glue up a few pen blanks.
I know what I want, it's just taking time to get there.
As with anything new, it's a learning process….
& this brain cell is abused & tired!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Union break is over….
Back to The Lair!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, yes, it had to be asked. I realize words can be taken in many ways when folks can't hear the tone of voice used. So I may ask a dumb question once in a while, just to be sure I am not coming across wrong. Now, if Doe says Sweet Dreams are good, I will not only say it to my wife and kids, but to you all as well.

Tonight I said sweet dreams for the last time to my 15 year old. Tomorrow morning he turns 16. This will be the third one I teach to drive. Funny, doesn't stress me out at all anymore to teach him. The first one was a real concern, the second less so, and now it isn't a big deal.

Sandra, that wood looks beautiful. That is going to be one incredible router cabinet.

Y'all have a great night. I may be back before lights go out, but that time is coming soon.

Edit: Wynn filter has been ordered. Now the separator will be made this week, as well as putting together the DC. I'm not thrilled to have to spend funds on something that won't help make a project, but it sure will be nice to know we can all breath safely in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Shop time is over for the night….
I have closed up The Lair.

I am now waiting for glue to dry….
& because Bill requires proof!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Pen blanks? Bet that is going to come out nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
You're not 100% correct….
They are pen *& pencil* blanks.
My niece & nephew graduated from college and law school, respectively.
They will be given as gifts, at a party, next weekend in NYC.
I'm hoping to make cases/boxes for them, if time (and my skills) allow!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, Looks like you ruined some perfectly good door stops from here.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, but I was close!

Night all.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo pretty pen & pencil blanks. Have any turners ever turned a pen with the grain running sideways instead of lengthwise? 
Editted for accuracy :-b


----------



## DIYaholic

"...ruined some perfectly good door stops…"

Andy,
It's called "up-cycling", the latest in eco-friendly, yuppie reclamation!!!

Chris,
Yeah, but NO cigar for you!!!

Candy,
I've seen blanks made on more of a bias/angle, but not totally sideways.
However, If anyone were to or has….
That'd be William!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I was thinking the same thing. Now what is going to keep your door open?


----------



## DIYaholic

Speaking of William….
He hasn't chimed in for a while.

William,
I hope you doing ok!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Were I to keep the door open (& not locked)....
People like yourself would have easy access!!!


----------



## ssnvet

The electrical saga continues… I was ready to start ripping into the walls, when I decided to read up on the arc fault breakers a little more. These are amazingly complicated little devices, with little computers in them that generate blinking fault codes and such. I found an online installers course by NEMA and discovered that "shared neutral circuits" will cause the arc fault breaker to trip. And it turns out that I have two circuits going to my ceiling fan, one for the lights, and the other one (which taps off of my "problem" circuit) for the fan. And yup, they share the same neutral wire, as there's only one coming out of the fan.

So I may or may not have a problem with mouse chewed wires in my walls…. but right now, the AF breaker won't even shut due to the way the ceiling fan is wired. Now they make a dual pole AF breaker for just this case…. for only $190 :^o

And just to complicate things, it appears that the breakers I purchased on ebay may be counterfeits :^(

I've heard of counterfeit Rolex watches, and Gucci hand bags…. but counterfeit circuit breakers? Oh brother!

So the plot thickens, and now I've got the ceiling fan half disassembled on top of everything else. Time to put another call into my electrician buddy…. but that will have to wait until Tuesday.

Randy… I hear you about the "do not delay electrical safety" So I have the circuit in question shut off, and have an extension cord running into our room to power the alarm clocks and night stand lights.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bummer that you have electrical issues.
Electric scares me a bit….
It's not like plumbing, where you can see a leak or clog.
Glad you are being cautious!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm calling this day over…

I hope everyone has a great Memorial Day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Candy, take it easy. The henhouse has spoken.

Chris, it's nice to wish someone sweet dreams. I like having them so I appreciate it.

Candy, William has done sideways zebrawood .

Thinking of those who made the ultimate sacrifice for us


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Randy, I don't smoke, not even cigars. So, I guess its just as well that I didn't get it 100% right.

Matt, sorry to hear of the frustration with wiring. Mice are evil little things.

For my Canadian friends … We remember that some gave all, and that includes brave Canadians also:

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibitions/chrono/1931d_day_e.shtml


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning!


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning everyone,

Coffee is brewing and sustenance needs to be ingested.
Then motivation and energy will be needed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all on this Memorial Day. The flags of our fire department have been lowered to half staff.

Hoping for a slow day.

Matt, maybe good news. Can you try the arc fault breaker on a different circuit and see if it will set? That may be too much of a pain to try though.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all - Remembering our fallen soldiers today and their families.

Candy - sorry to hear about the back - hope you find some relief soon.

Randy - can't wait to see what you're dreaming up there with the pens…...should be good!

Matt - this is probably not relevant to your electrical problem, but when I moved into this house, there were 2 breakers in the box labeled kitchen. One of the breakers was tripped….hmmm? If I reset the tripped breaker, you could here a popping sound in the kitchen and the other kitchen breaker would trip. A friend knew the problem. The kitchen was wired with 2 circuits to each outlet and at some point, someone replaced some outlets and didn't break off the little tabs on the outlets that keep the circuits separate…...I was REALLY relieved to figure that out…...

As far as Ebay and counterfeits - I've been burned as well. For work, we bought industrial blowers, which are essentially the opposite of a dust collector….....anyways, Thomson is a quality name in this field, and we ordered 3 of them from Ebay because it was such a great deal.

When the blowers arrived, the box said "Super Pond", Made in China. The blowers had no name tags at all. We hooked one up in a test environment and the motor burned up after only 2 days. These are supposed to run constantly for years. I finally got a hold of the seller and his comment was "well there's more than one Thomson you know"........when I went back and looked at the ad, they spelled Thomson as Thompson…....Buyer beware!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, that's some extreme kitchen wiring. I've never heard of doing that. It would work to prevent tripping breakers when two things were plugged into the same outlet, but for someone down the road who didn't know that had been done, it sure could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## JL7

Bill - it is fairly common here for houses built in the 50's and 60's, but I'm not sure they allow it anymore. My house was a foreclosure and no apparently no inspections are required. Another buyer beware!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Over 500 posts since The Boil. 
Home at last. Great trip. More fun than I'm used to. Certainly more driving, for sure.
Meeting everyone at eddies was a wonderful experience that I'll always treasure. 
You know, for such a skinny guy, Dave is sure heavy.
Today, the car get's cleaned out. Now, I find what else I may have left somewhere.
Found a little Stanley block plane in Indiana and got some Hackberry from Andy's stash. And, he's got quite a stash of nice stickered wood. 
Andy's only got a few more days of putting up with the VIs, so more sawing time. 
He has a really nice place. An oasis surrounded by yuppies. But not many beavers left.
He and his wife Carol, are very gracious hosts. There is hardly anything in their home that Andy hasn't made. He has great skills and some very unique techniques. Not to mention, he's about the neatest and most organized woodworker whose shop I've had the privilege to visit. I'm hoping I can retain much of what I learned from him.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Glad to hear you made it home safely. We really enjoyed the visit and you are welcome back any time. Ella and Roscoe say "Hi".


----------



## TedW

Have a great memorial day, everybody. I'm working but I still plan to enjoy it.

Matt, I've install a lot of ceiling fans and have never used a separate neutral. I'm not saying that's not the problem, but it's never been a problem for me. You could have a short circuit somewhere or there's a slight possibility you have a bad circuit breaker, but more likely a short.

Stumpy, way to go with the Domino jig.

Randy, looking forward to seeing the pens and pencils and hopefully the cases.

Arlin, I hope to have your website ready tonight. Maybe I can post a link here and we can all bang our heads together on what to fill it with, as it will be pretty empty without any content.

Gotta go…. later gaters!


----------



## Gene01

Andy,
Tell them Hi back and, Betty Lou, too. Ella's artwork is on the fridge.

GARY, I almost left the thermos in Andy's truck!


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, you obviously have a job where you get paid holidays as long as you work them. I am here at work also.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to see Gene made it home. Sounds like a fantastic trip.

Hmmm … what to do next? Perhaps nothing.


----------



## JL7

Welcome home Gene…...sounds like a great journey…..........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great trip Gene. Glad you enjoyed it.

Andy, thinking about a trip to come and visit. Liam gets out of school June 3. The best time for me would be a few days during the week. I've still got weekend trainings the next few months. Are you available weekdays? I saw Gene said you're almost done with the VI's. How short of logs can you easily handle on the mill? I know short logs are not easy. How short is short?


----------



## DIYaholic

Doing a little of this & a little of that….

Laundry….
Finish prepping the blanks for turning….
Watch "Rough Cut with Tommy mac"....

I think lunch is next on the list.
Then turn a few pen & pencil sets!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for reminding me about my laundry that's in the washer, Randy. I assume these are mechanical pencils and you're not putting graphite in a piece of wood. BTW pencils are mostly made of white cedar.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You are welcome to come do my laundry anytime….
The washer & dryer are in The Lair, so it counts as shop time!!!

Good to know pencils are made of white cedar….
Looks like I know of at least one use, for my FREE wood pile!!!
Thanks, for the heads up & idea!!!


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…..do I HAVE to get up?

Have a stack of Barn Siding to clean up, might get around to it later today….. no real rush.

MIGHT mow the yard today,.....maybe…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of all the service men and women today. 
Not a holiday here, we have Remembrance Day on November 11th.

Quick lunch break.

I think there may be a movie in all of this. "Lumberjocks - the road trip"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Question about the router cabinet -

How much airflow should I allow IN? I see many cabinets that have a row of holes across the front, but that seems overkill to me. The front is on cabinet hinges, so while it closes nicely, it is in no way airtight.
Also, theres a hole through the back for the plug. The hole is larger than the cord, so there's air getting in there as well.

Looking for some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, another confusion in terms. Now I'm reading that most pencils are made from incense cedar which grows in California and is also called white cedar. This is not the same as eastern red cedar that some people also think of as incense cedar. Either way, I think it would be ok for you to make a pencil out of northern white cedar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How are you handling dust collection? I have the dust collection hose plugged right into the side of the cabinet and the area where the router is fairly air tight so that air drawn in through the plate creating sort of a down draft. Air holes in the front would cause that to not work. That being said, I didn't always have it that way. Previously I had no dust collection. I would just scoop the dust out of the cabinet and I had no actual ventilation holes other than the loose fitting door and other air gaps. I would say you just need to have adequate ventilation to keep the router from overheating and or becoming choked with dust.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I plan on having a 2 1/2 port in back of the cabinet. I want to run some boards through first to see where the dust naturally seems to settle before I cut the hole.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So provided I'm not causing the router to overheat, it should be good??


----------



## mojapitt

The router shouldn't overheat, but he's right about the air flow. You want most of it coming from the router plate to get the dust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just read something about the size of your suction hole compared to the amount of make up air. It suggested that you should have about 25 to 50% more inlet area than exhaust to keep from restricting the collector. With the 2 1/2 you probably don't need much more than the plate. Perhaps if you had a 4" collector you would want to add other holes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always have chips collecting in the corners but not in front of the port. I positioned my port so that the hole is right at the level of the shelf. As I'm writing this I'm thinking I need to make a separator for the router.


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Gene! and good morning everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you're feeling better today Candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was setting up to drill the holes, in my pen/pencil blanks….
Then the link belt broke!!!

All back together now….
Back to the saga… "As the Wood-World Turns"....


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Ted

Arlin


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

Glad you are home safe and thank you for the Mesquite wood 

Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Test drives on the newest plane in the shop









Did not go too well. Mouth was sawn too big, and the wedge is too short. It is a bear to set, with just a hammer. But, once set, it do very good









Knew the wedge was aproblem at the time. Easy fix

The mouth got to wide because the idiot behind the saw can't saw a straight line to save my….

Will "inlay" a chunk to correct the wide open mouth, and will be making a longer wedge, too.

Nice thing about these test drives is that you can find all the "bad" items to fix….


----------



## bandit571

The way to grip one of these planes takes a bit of practice, too

Three fingers on each hand, wrap around the handle sticking out the sides
Index fingers go to the front, on either side of the iron, and press down

Both thumbs sit right behind the iron.

That LONG front porch does it's own thing, but it registers on the work a lot easier than an iron plane.

Will try again, after the rework is done. Looks like a good fore plane if done right.


----------



## CFrye

A little better, Monte. I go tomorrow to see the Nurse Practitioner that sees all the workman's comp cases, so no work for me tonight. 
Chris, I watched all 5 of the Allen Tyler Log to Bowl videos. Learned why not to use a roughing gouge on a bowl. Was a little disappointed he changed blanks three times in the series. REALLY wanted to see that big walnut bowl finished.
Randy, keep on keeping on!
Bandit, when you say the mouth is too big, do you mean wide or front to back? Good looking shavings!


----------



## JL7

Candy - hope it goes well tomorrow…..I'm guessing the workman's comp thing can get a bit icky…...

The doorbell rang today and a 4" Walnut log was at the door…..it was the stump from my free walnut tree…..Bill commented on the big stump awhile ago. He was trying to sell it, but decided to just donate it instead…..nice.

Then I found this today - note the price!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, a fix for the jack plane is in place









to fix that ugly thing. Split off a chunk of Oak I had cut off from the blank I used to make the plane, wood will match a bit better that way. Got out some toys









And made a area for the patch to settle into









Got it as close as I could to the area where the iron will come through. Used a big block as a caul to glue in the patch









And set it aside for awhile, until the glue cures. Now, Isaid the wedge was too short? Had a chunk of old Barn Rafter aitting around doing nothing in any way useful.









So the sabresaw did a bit of cutting, sander did a cleanup, and a plane cut the bevels. Sander also rounded the top. Looks a bit better than that short piece of walnut I was using, too









waiting on the glue to cure, then a plane to level the sole. maybe later another test drive?

Candy & Chris: Taking notes on this?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Free stuff, good! Did you get the flooring?


----------



## JL7

Going to pick it up in a couple of hours Bill….


----------



## CFrye

Just finished watching a video from the Geek Group about getting turning blanks from a log. Pretty interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I look at the free ads sometimes, but I usually don't call anybody because I figure it is gone already. I have put some things on CL free like an old shower insert and a rooster, they went quick.


----------



## Gene01

Did the guy who took the shower insert and rooster have a thing about cleaning chickens? If so, he might be going about it a little off center.


----------



## JL7

Good timing on that video Candy…..cutting some bowl blanks today…..Maple, Walnut and Box elder…...

Anyone here use wax to seal the bowl blanks?? I've just been using old latex paint. Seems like you'd have to melt a lot of wax to get them sealed….


----------



## JL7

Candy - the other day you were asking about turning pens with cross grain…...awhile back I chucked up some end grain cutting board scraps in the lathe just to see what happens…...some material held up but it really wants to tear out!! I set these aside for now, maybe try it again later and maybe use some super glue as you go…..I know William does that with the funky wood….


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, mount a router on the lathe. No more tear out. 
Or, Hylton shows how to build two stand alone indexed router lathes. 
It's a whole new world, buddy.


----------



## JL7

Good thinkin' Gene…..but I'll wait for you to go first!


----------



## JL7

I just need to learn how to throw scraps in the burn bin…......


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, the best thing about the Tyler videos, in my opinion, is the positive attitude. I'll have to take a look at the one you posted. I never get enough of them.

Bandit, yep, I am taking notes. I'm pretty set on trying to build a jointer down the road.

Jeff, that's quite a score on the tiger wood.

Gene, I recently saw a CL add for a router lathe. It is probably just me, but I don't use a router often. They are way too loud. The table saw is loud, but it doesn't have that high pitch.


----------



## lightcs1776

OK, got a question on dust collection and running ducts. All those questions I can find by using Google … yeah, could you answer all those??? Grin. Actually, been doing my research and have determined in will take about a week, maybe a little longer with wiring, to get it all setup right. I'll be using 5" round metal ducts up to the 4" blast gates. I may need to make modifications after I use it a while, but should be pretty close to as perfect as my little shop will need to be.


----------



## JL7

Hey Chris, my only advice for the DC piping is plan for the changes…...I bet I've changed mine 25 times…...also, if you can group tools together, you can use one 4" flex hose for multiple machines….they sell a tapered 4" fitting that you can quickly connect to a standard 4" outlet on a machine….very handy.


----------



## DamnYankee

Corn holes were nearly done. Put a "final" coat of poly on (#5) and it YELLOWED on me so today I had to repaint it!


----------



## CFrye

Cool score, Jeff! Blonde tigerwood flooring. You will soon be known as the Floor(ing) Guy!
I've only been 'injured' one other time at work. I was trying to prevent a patient from leaving an exam room for the 3rd or 4th time. Did not appreciate my restriction efforts (I stood between the door and the patient and said 'Enough'), and open hand slapped me across the face-broke my glasses and sent them flying across the room. The cops took the patient to jail without any further examination. 
Jeff, Were you using a spindle gouge or a bowl gouge? Those blanks look like they'd make great pens!
Yup, taking notes, Bandit!
Chris, I cannot help on the DC. Looking forward to seeing your set up.


----------



## JL7

That's quite a story Candy…...one of those days you wish you'd stayed in bed for sure…....

I don't remember what I used…...probably one of the carbide tools…..I tend to cheat a bit when turning….


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
I built the simple one. Here's a shot of the more complicated one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff. I plan on having the main run come in the top of the room, the branch to three of the walls. It"s only an 11'x12' room, so I should be able to hook up anything with a 5 or 6 foot hose to a gate.

Candy, I was actually trying to be funny, and make fun of those who ask questions without doing any research. However, I do think advice from Stumpy's thread is the best.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi - Thunder storm here. Our dog is soooo smart that he neither notices nor cares…


----------



## Gene01

Chris,
If you want to spend literally weeks of research just google "dust collection lay out". 
I'm not any kind of engineer or mathematician so most of it is gobbledygook to me. Guys here have already done it and their advise is rated 5 stars as far as I'm concerned. 
What you are planning sounds good to me. 
Gates??? Being a cheap S.O.B., I use 1 lb coffee cans. Perfect fit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, maybe he was gonna use it to slaughter chickens and have the blood drain out the drain hole into a bucket and…Maybe not. They went to two different people.

Exactly, Jeff, how DO you throw that stuff away?

Chris, I usually do research and then ask here anyway. You'll never see me chastise anyone for asking any question here. It annoys me on other threads. There are always people willing to answer the same questions over and over or point someone to the right thread. Those who are bothered by it, why can't they just pass over the question instead of make an ignorant comment? As you said, there's enough experience and knowledge here for most things.
What table saw do you think I should get?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all.

Candy, I've turns pens with the grain running across the blanks, with the blanks, diagonal to the blanks. It's all good. It just takes patience and willingness to learn how different woods hold up. Some are fine with sharp tools while some need to be held together by soaking in CA glue to avoid blowouts. 
If you try it and blowout the thin area near the pen tip and want to save the project, there's a way to do that. Use a parting tool to part off the effected area. Then turn a detail gouge on edge and scrape the effected wood off down to the brass tubes. Figure out a good complimentary wood, drill, glue onto tube where damaged area was making sure to glue to the tube and to the existing wood already on the tube. Then finish turning your pen.

Sorry I've been zoned out guys. I've hit a project that required me to use the available help at hand while it was here. I can't lug around five hundred pound machines anymore. 
I'll explain in the next post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Get that new fangled 1/4 saw, for quarter sawn wood.
The whole saw is way to expensive!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Good to know that you are alive & well!
Looking forward to hearing all bout your latest endeavors….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I can saw any length log BUT anything less than 48" is a PITA to get clamped securely. Any time you can come, I will make it work for me.

Finally got some much needed rain (all day and still raining). So looks like I'll be mowing this coming week when it dries up.

Candy, My daughter has had to wrestle a few drugged out patients in her former job. Truth be told, I think she liked it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Since I usually ask for nothing for Father's Day except to see all my kids, the wife and kids have been on a lookout for something to really surprise me this year. 
They did do that, but it made it impossible to hide till Father's Day. So I've had all my kids here all weekend helping set up my new toys. 
They know I like old tools that are made to last, and this is what they come up with. 








The older model JP06000 ridgid 6 1/8" jointer. It is dirty but runs fine and has sharp blades. I'm in the process of cleaning on it right now. 
That isn't the part they had to help with though.

Wait for it. 








It took three sons and a daughter's boyfriend to set this beast on it's stand. It is the grizzly G1021 15" planer. It is a 220 volt, two horsepower brute. It runs good. When we went to pick it up, the guy ran a long piece of wood through it (popular I believe) to demonstrate it. It was about 14" wide. With fairly dull blades this beast hogged off a full eighth an inch of material without so much as a grunt. My old ridgid would have thrown every breaker in the shop trying to do that! 
It needs it's blades sharpened, some cleaning, and a little TLC, but I think I have found my new favorite toy. 
Grunt grunt (said in true Tim the toolman Taylor fashion at the power this beauty puts out).


----------



## CFrye

*Warning: the end of this post may not be suitable for those with sensitive stomachs. Reader discretion is advised.*
Thanks, William! I figured you would have done so at one time or another. Which would be better for the glue up? TBII or epoxy or CA glue? or does it matter?
Rainy and thunder booming all day here as well.
Throw something, s=especially wood, away?! GASP!! Say it ain't so!
Andy, I have had to engage in some "Tile Therapy" (wrestle 'em to the floor) with patients in the past. Did not get injured in the process though. Did not like it. Makes me shudder to see folks letting their children crawl around on a hospital floor. We do our best to keep a clean area…however, the last patient in that room vomited/urinated/bled on that floor. Even if housekeeping came and cleaned it…do you realllllly want your child down there?


----------



## CFrye

Happy early Father's Day William! Those are great!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- I have been wanting to make a router lathe for a while now. Where did you get that picture?


----------



## Gene01

Wow, William! What great early Father's Day gifts.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, that's very kind of your kids. It will probably be as much fun getting them ready to use as using it.

Gene, I'm a researcher at heart. I can spend hours research the best way to do things. However, after only 16 - 20 hours of researching HF mods and DC ducting, I've decided to just run 5" metal stove exhaust ducts to three spots in the shop and use 4" gates, then a single hose to move between gates and the machines. Otherwise I'll be researching until winter. Tomorrow I'll pick up the materials for the baffle.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
YOU *WIN* the tool gloat, for the day!
Ya dun did sumptin' right somewheres!!
Congrats on the acquisition and good luck taming "The Beast"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, those are some fine looking tools that I'd be proud to own myself. Now that I have my Grizzly 1182 jointer that's about 25 years old I could not do without it. It's not upgrade able to any spiral head or anything, but I honestly can't see needing that. Now you and Andy can talk big planers! That is a big planer!

No worries, Candy, that is nothing to some of the floors I have seen in peoples homes. I go back to the firehouse and disinfect the soles of my boots.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, glue choice depends on wood and time you wish to wait. 
CA sets faster and can be worked the same day. 
Titebond II has better sheer strength but needs to cure overnight. 
Titebond III is good on oily woods after cleaning the mating surfaces with alcohol.

Everytime I try to use epoxy it turns into a mess.


----------



## mojapitt

William, happy fathers day. That's awesome presents. They must like you or something.


----------



## JL7

William - nice score man!! You got a great family…..As a recall, you didn't have a jointer before, and I'm sure you will find out quickly how handy that rig is. Pretty sure that's the same as my Craftsman and it's a good machine…....and that planer..holy cow…..

Gene - the router lathe is really cool…...post some pictures of yours sometime…..and what you built with it….


----------



## gfadvm

William, Looks like you hit the Father's Day jackpot. Enjoy.

Candy, An ER nurse friend told me that a towel clamp through the nasal septum would easily control the most violent drunk (and didn't leave visable marks). And she was a tiny little thing who was always smiling!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, besides the fancy tree out back









That even has leaves shaped like a tulip.

The clamps came off the patch a bit ago









It is there, right before the mouth opening. A 5-1/2 Jumbo jack plane to plane the patch smooth and even flatten the sole. Those two tabs that hold the wedge? Cut them even, and straightened them out a bit, so, another, thicker wedge was cobbled up. And then adjusted to fit…TIGHT. Iron no longer chatters. Tried it out on a scrap









I went from small curlie things to ribbons. Something worked in there. A look at the new & improved wedge #2









Just full a comparision, the block plane in use was tried out,too









Stanley 9-1/2 Cordovan. Not too bad.


----------



## JL7

Bill, look this up in your tree book….Tigerwood from China. And this whole time I thought it was grown in South America…...it still looks pretty cool and it was free!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice plane, Bandit. And Jeff, that wood looks incredible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Jeff, it's all about North America and a few transplants from Europe. Don't have a book about Chinese trees.
How do you get rid of the factory finish, sander?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen my Stanley block plane???

Jeff, quit showing off…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Chris….

Yeah, I was just kidding about the China wood Bill. It's just a good example of how names (especially in the flooring business) are misused…..

Removing the finish varies depending on the manufacturer. Bella Wood flooring for example is so durable it will destroy any blade or abrasive that touches it, while lesser brands of flooring, the finish can easily be removed with the power planer or sander. This stuff doesn't look so durable, but we'll test a stick in the planer tomorrow.

For the Bella Wood stuff, the best way I know is the re-saw the finish off it…..It wastes some wood, but saves the blades…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tigerwood search brings back a lot of stuff about some golfer, but also goncalo alves, Coula edulis, and Lovoa trichilioides from Brazil, Africa and Africa respectively.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Then disregard my last.


----------



## JL7

I brought a few sticks of the real Brazilian Tigerwood to the boil…...not sure who drove home with that stuff, but it's the real deal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bella wood must be good, it's endorsed by Bob Vila.


----------



## JL7

It's bad for blades Bill so it must be good for traffic…..

Marty - Boats and Parts Auction ends tomorrow….....this is your speed…....CLICK


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The good thing about the flooring, besides being free….
It hasn't been installed and used.
No stinky sock flooring there!!!


----------



## JL7

Can't agree more Randy…...everybody at the boil got some stinky sock maple…......waiting for the complaints to roll in!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy - did some more planing. My #5 is tuned up nicely and I'm having a blast. Doesn't look like mahogany to me though….

William - great Father's Day gift.

Candy - been there, done that. Amazing how you can get pepper spray in your own eyes and not even notice until the skirmish is over. I've wrestled a few in the hospital 'calm room' before. Better when there are many hands. Only got in one skirmish all by my lonesome - it wasn't pretty but me being here is an indication of how it went…


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I had come, I could have brought some dog pee stinky cypress flooring that I pulled out of my entry way. You win some you lose some.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big news here is I bought a new dishwasher. And I've officially divorced the big box stores for appliances.

Electronics store - the 19 year old didn't know what he was talking about
Sears - no service
HD - guy suggested I install it myself. Okay, I COULD do it. But I really don't WANT to do it. If I pay that much for an appliance, I'd like someone to install it who knows more than me.

Soooo…. I got fed up and went to a local appliance store. Prices were higher, but guess what???? They knew what they were doing, knew about the product they sell, they deliver, install and SERVICE. Sold.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sounds like a "You should see the other guy" type of thing!!!
Glad you came through it….


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know about you folks, I use titebond ll and titebond lll for most applications, CA for hardening soft spots and epoxy for filling holes.


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got a "log to bowl" video to watch.

Please play nice, in my absence….


----------



## JL7

Funny Bill…........

I'm with you 74 - don't like messing with the appliances…..it's worth a few extra bucks…...

TB-I and TB-III here…..and the occasional epoxy fix…....


----------



## JL7

74 - the pictures you posted yesterday look like Mahogany to me…...and some nice looking panels for sure…...


----------



## JL7

But then again, they could be Chinese Tigerwood…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, why do you say it doesn't look like mahogany. It looked like it to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmmmm - I'll go with mahogany for $100, Alex.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Jeff, I'll look it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I guess I've never seen mahogany that wasn't reddish. This is very 'ashy' coloured. Very nice to work with, sort of like walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, at a 19% internet premium, I'll keep my handes in my pocket…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, my cutting board is all mahogany, but different shades. I thought your piece looked like some of the mahogany I used for this.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98408


----------



## Momcanfixit

That settles it Bill - it looks just like that.
Mahogany it is. I'm getting antsy to get the router table finished. Test of patience since I'm only getting 20-30 minutes here and there, so progress is slow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This site is even more a pain in the ass when you're posting from a cell phone


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, there are several different species of mahogany


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I have recycled a lot of Bellawood flooring with the aluminum oxide (bulletproof) finish on it. 50 grit on my drum sander gets it off quick and then 1 light pass through the planer. That stuff kills planer blades in a hurry otherwise.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I had no idea - who woulda thunk?

Neat story about the panels - my friend gave them to me. They were from a set of shelves her father made many years ago. He was full MicMac and would not have been using power tools where he was living.
I had no intention of planing these by hand, it just sort of happened because the weather has been too wet for me to use my power planer in the driveway.

I was in full shavings mode when it occurred to me that I was working the wood the same way he would have been. He just died this past winter and I never had the chance to meet him. Feels like I'm hanging out with him the past few nights in the garage.

Storytime is over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great story, *74*.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - I'll try the drum sander again for the Bellawood, I think I have 60 grit…......thanks…

I just ran the Chinese Tigerwood through the planer…..no problem…...

Cool story 74….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good story 74. Meaningful piece that will always be in your router cabinet.


----------



## JL7

Pennies from heaven…..got a letter from the MN dept of revenue the other day - says they owe me $56.00…...trust me, this has never happened before…......is it a trick?


----------



## TedW

Work was suppose to be a couple of hours, a few at most. I just got home… 8 hours, no holiday for me.

Happy early fathers day William…. nice tools!

Nice work on the plane, Bandit.

Marty…. oh, never mind.

Yankee, you didn't say it right. It's supposed to be Boo!

Charlie, you don't exist here… get out of my imagination.

nap time…


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Did the planer change the look of the Chinese Tigerwood?

Sandra, that wood will forever have special meaning for you.


----------



## JL7

It did Andy - no pictures tonight, but I have a project coming up that I might try it on…..I think they call it "blonde" Tigerwood because it's lighter in color than the real Goncalo Alves Tigerwood…...

Hey Ted…..


----------



## Gene01

Really nice story, *74*.

Hey Ted….. Keep both feet under the covers tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'll look at the calendar and talk to Cindy and I'll let you know. I wouldn't have anything shorter than maybe 6' to bring with me. Planning to bring something that will fit in the back of the truck and be able to close the gate.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, that reminds me of the time 2 local cops brought in a drunk. My co-worker (a former cop) was in the treatment room with them when the patient decided to get ugly. One of the cops pepper sprayed him right there in the ER! We had to close that room for the rest of the shift! 
Congrats on the new dishwasher!
Glad the shelving brings back thoughts of the man who built them and you can share with him. That kinda reminds me of someone's tag line…
Ted, is Charlie related to Harvey?
Andy, thanks for the tip on the 50 grit for flooring. Is Carol still playing juror? Will sanding/planing bring out the sock stink in the gym floor? I hope not. I didn't see anything at Woodcraft prettier than the birdseye you provided, Jeff.
Either I'm getting caught up on sleep or I'm becoming accustomed to the muscle relaxer. Tried to take a nap twice today and couldn't go to sleep. 
I got a message from Eddie earlier. He said his computer crashed. Probably get a new one the first of the month. He didn't specify if David was still there.
Randy, did you get the pen blanks drilled?
Jeff, you'll know it's a trap when you go to pick it up and they slap the handcuffs on you and start telling you your rights!
Night Night!


----------



## JL7

Here is an almost real time Memorial Day story…..

These guys are known around here and this is a fitting toast…..

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isSlim=1


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
A great video, not just today, but anytime!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Caffeine brewing system enabled & set….
Lights are going off….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Candy, you can see Charlie too? I think the muscle relaxer is working better than you think. But anyway, yes… Charlie Wallbanger is related to Harvey.

Hey Jeff…..

Randy, I normally keep a night light on at night, not that I'm afraid of the dark but so I can see my way to the bathroom should I wake up and have to go. Well, one night the night light burned out. I woke up at 2ish in the morning and the room is pitch black, except for a pair of red glowing eyes peering at me from across the room. I swear I must have laid there for a good half hour, petrified, until I finally figured out what was staring at me. There is a double wall switch with the little indicator lights that come on when the lights are switched off. I had never noticed them before because the night light is always on. And no, I did not have my foot hanging out of the blanket.

Peek: I was having the hardest time figuring out a basic design theme for Arlin's website but I know how these things work… eventually, I'll throw a few elements together and something will click, and I'll know it when I see it. Well, I think I finally found it.










Good night everybody.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Largest mug you have please.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Largest mug you have please.

Great video Jeff.

Glad you're bouncing back Candy. And yeah, pepper spray indoors is not good. Never did it myself, but suffered the effects…


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people,

Although I didn't have a long weekend….
It will be a short week. Especially since I'll be taking Friday off.
A 3 day workweek, works for me!!!

Pepper spray…
Is that good on eggs???


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Not ready to start the week yet, even though it was a long weekend for me. Hope everyone is able to ease on into it, or continue it as is the case with some of you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have a good day everyone. Taking a deep breath before walking out the door.

This week leads up to Miss A's theatre production, so she has rehearsals every day. Mr. D has track and field, and Cubs tonight and I was asked to do some dress uniform duty this evening.

Let the games begin.


----------



## CFrye

Great video, Jeff. 
Did Randy admit to being an enabler?
Ted, I like that header. Funny story! 
I'll have a cup, if you please, Monte.
You can do it, Chris!
Sandra, sounds like a busy, busy week for you. 
I'm off to see the NP about my back.


----------



## superdav721

367 posts holy crap.
going to bottom and say 
Boo!


----------



## lightcs1776

Just received an email back from Wynn Environmental and want to share the results. Some, or perhaps all of you, may already know this. I inquired about any special pricing they offer for military members. Denise at Wynn wrote back stating they provide a 15% discount, which is incredibly generous in my opinion. I don't know if it is active members or if it includes retirees, but you definitely should ask if you order from them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Spent most of the day yesterday cleaning and working on my new toys. 
The jointer is ready to play. 
The blades are still sharp. 
After some reading and rereading to learn to properly set it up, I tried it out. 
This is my first jointer, but I can definitely see just from the testing how this gem will definitely come in handy.

The planer is a different story. 
I got it cleaned. 
Everything is oiled up. 
The gearbox is drained and filled with fresh oil. 
All adjustments are checked, and crap that thing has a lot of adjustments. 
It sure reminds me of my industrial mechanic days. 
You have to make a written checklist for it. 
I found the only catch on the planer though. 
The blades are dull. I mean duuuuuuuuull. 
It will hog off material with them dull, but ya'll know that ain't right. 
The manual tells you how to sharpen them, but there is but one single problem. 
I need a blade setting jig to reinstall them. 
I'll have to order one from grizzly before I can use it unless I can figure out a way to make the jig myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Killing time til help i friend move. Went to a used tool store. Lots of old planes of all types. 4's, 5's, 6's, bad condition 45, didn't buy any.













































I was a little overwhelmed.


----------



## mojapitt

William, my jig for setting planer blades basically amounts to a wide "U" channel with a rare earth magnet that holds the blades at a set height.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I can't believe that you didn't buy anything. They look like they need you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, there were so many. How could i choose?


----------



## bandit571

Buy one one each size, of course

Too far for me to drive over there, dang it. I guess huckleberries will just have to do….


----------



## mojapitt

Many do look like they were rode hard and put up wet.


----------



## TedW

Those are the ones that need to visit Dr. Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Looks like enough good parts sitting around, you MIGHT find enough to make a couple good users

Each labour Day, there is a Tractor Fest down the road at West Liberty, OH ( about 10 miles from my doorstep) and there was a dealer last year that needed three tents to cover all of his stuff. Just a small hint









Yep. Cheapest was around $10 or so…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely thought of you when i was there, bandit. Guy said he sold a mint 45 for 225. I think he said he wanted 60 for the one has. Lots of wood bodied planes, rabbeting planes. I saw several 6's that had been broken in half and welded back together.


----------



## CFrye

That Two Toned handle sure s sticks out! 
What is


----------



## bandit571

For that, you'll need a motor, and a v belt. Left wheel is a grinding wheel, and on the right, a Buffing wheel. Just below the buffing wheel, looks like a drill's chuck.


----------



## Gene01

*Chris*
Do you have near neighbors? If not, you can save a lot of space and increase the DCs efficiency by venting it out doors. Even with neighbors, venting it into a container outside would be fine. 
Mine has a 35 gal trash can in line and I get negligible dust outside.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, your suggestion is great, but it isn't feasible to vent outside. The shop is a basement room and there is an enclosed porch on the back of the house. Next (and final ) home will have enough land to build a separate shop, where I will be able to vent outside.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang,

Solved one electrical wiring issue (shared neutral on the ceiling fan), only to find out that I still have others….. most likely a grounded neutral somewhere.
AF breaker was tested on another circuit and it works there.
Contacted e-bay seller and it appears that the breakers are legit (not counterfeits or gray market).
I'm trying to get my electrician buddy in, but he's booked for a while.
We can live with extension cord to the night stand for now.
I'm debating pulling trim and inspecting… just for piece of mind…. but I'm already spending way to much time on this.

Busy day at the salt mines. We're having a hard time finding a qualified person to fill our architectural millwork designer/draftsman position.


----------



## bandit571

Go to every outlet on that circuit, pull the outlet out. Check for the tabs. Light switch OK? More than one controling a light? Check the "red" wire as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, did you rewire the fan so that the fan and the light are both on the same circuit and therefore not two circuits sharing the neutral? At least the breakers are good.

I almost bought a sharpening system for knives, chisels, planes, but I looked it up and it had all bad reviews. It was called the Xtra Sharp. All made from plastic and apparently the plastic bends as you are sharpening and you end with a skewed edge. Also underpowered motor.

Andy, do you trim goat hooves and what time can you be here? Just kidding. I got them done, but they weren't happy about it.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I don't even trim horse hooves! Hope you broke out the hand grinder for that job!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill the Ferrier :^p

Re. the ceiling fan… I dissected the fan and separated the neutrals, then connected them to each of the separate circuits. The AF breaker is tripping on ground fault, and from what I can tell, that likely means a neutral wire is grounded some how, so the return current is split into to paths. If current out on the hot doesn't equal return current on the neutral, the AF breaker will trip. Amazingly smart little devices, but apparently, not always compatible with older wiring standards.


----------



## mojapitt

My new arrival,




























83 logs, 16 feet long. Calculated out (Doyle scale for the loggers in the crowd) to 5200 board feet.


----------



## mojapitt

Made a nice pile


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I guess we'll hear from you after you finish that nice pile of lumber on the hoof-maybe in the fall? Seriously, how long will that take you to rough saw? BTW, I missed out on that LT-15 I was interested in. Seller sold the machine yesterday for his asking price.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice pile of wood, Monte. More BKP?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Form the looks of the log ends, all BKP.

Ferrier Bill uses something like a cross between scissors and tin snips to trim goat hooves. Their hooves are surprisingly soft which makes them sure footed, but it doesn't hurt them if you don't cut too deep. The problem is that they're not too cooperative. Trying to teach them that they get a treat after trimming.


----------



## JL7

Monte - that is one crazy pile of logs….wow….

Nice goats Bill….


----------



## DIYaholic

Haven't all of you been chatty.

Day #1 of my 3 day workweek is complete….2 to go!!!

On Friday I'm traveling down to Long Island, to see dear old mom….
Then on Saturday, I attend the graduation party for my niece & nephew.

I dropped off my Mazda Tribute this morning, for a repair & 2 new tires, snows at that.
I only put on about 3,000 to 4,000 miles a year, on my vehicle.
I also had a new front axle shaft installed. Need to schedule an alignment & I'll be good to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, do you drive a company truck. I put about 20,000 miles a year on my truck.

The white goat is Phineas and the black goat is Ferb II(Ferb I died). I let them out to roam a little today. Ferb came into my shop and tried to eat a plastic temporary license plate. Phineas is always chewing on my shirts and hammer loops of my shorts and pants.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I live on the same property as the "work work shop"....
I go out my door, walk 30 feet & I'm at work!!!

I drive my vehicle once, maybe twice a week.
I fill up the vehicle, with gas, sometimes twice a month!!!


----------



## mojapitt

All BKP. I hope to have it cut in June. Supposed to get another load in a couple weeks.


----------



## mojapitt

These shelves will go to their new home on Thursday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I remember seeing those that you made a year ago when I first joined LJ. I loved them then and it still do. That was when you were posting about building your own mill.


----------



## lightcs1776

Those are cool, Monte. I need a bigger house so you can store them here … permanently.


----------



## mojapitt

Shelves and gun cabinets seems to be all i build right now. But they keep paying me for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you have a catalog of your stuff Monte? Or displays?


----------



## mojapitt

Just my website, www.pittsticks.com


----------



## DamnYankee

So why would poly yellow on me? The previous coats did not and they were from same can


----------



## DIYaholic

News has been viewed….
The weather forecast watched….
Showered & shaved….
Time to head to The Lair….
& make some shavin's!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Enjoy Randy!

Shameless, Rob, right?, are you putting poly on top of paint? Is it possible that your poly dissolved some of the paint?


----------



## DamnYankee

Chris
Yes, light blue paint. But the last coat is the one that yellowed. Coat number 5


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea. Never heard of it.


----------



## TedW

Shameless, that's weird about the yellowing. I'm thinking there must be some element introduced, such as smoking or pollen or ??? Or possibly it's been yellowing with each consecutive coat and just finally built up enough that you noticed it.

Monte, I think this is the first time I looked at your website. That's a lot of stuff! Makes me think you must be working 24/7 and then some. Nice stuff too!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - you left there without buying anything??? We're collectively disappointed…
I'm getting quite used to my second hand Worksharp and love it. I think Andy has one as well.

Monte - you are quite a worker. Those shelves look great.

Rob - no idea on the poly either. Never had it yellow on me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Back from my 16 YO's school band and jazz concert.

Never had poly yellow. My guess would be perhaps an old can, but that's purely an uneducated guess.


----------



## Momcanfixit

When I grow up, I want to be the old lady with the rubber boots and hunting jacket on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

For those who are inclined, please pray for my friend and colleague Scott. He was perfectly healthy, they found a tumour in his bladder two weeks ago, and he had surgery this morning. We haven't heard any news and it's worrisome.


----------



## TedW

Sandra, hope your friend is okay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, the sharpening thing I was looking at was some cheap thing that I think only sold for about $50 new. He wanted $25 for this. I read read reviews from amazon which said it was cheap and flimsy. It was called the Xtra Sharp and not the work sharp. As far as the planes go, I'll go back. If anyone wants me to look for anything special I'd be happy to. Sorry, though, I'll do better.

Rob, what kind of paint and what kind of poly were you using?


----------



## Momcanfixit

In all seriousness Bill, your self-control is admirable. I would have bought something, brought it home and then wondered what the heck it was.

Thanks Ted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pssst…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I pray for your colleague. It's situations like that, that remind me how good I have it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedtime for mama. G'night folks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night 74.

Hey, Marty.


----------



## DIYaholic

One "Pen & Pencil" set has been turned & received a CA finish.
I will turn and apply finish to the other set tomorrow (hopefully).
Assembly will then commence.
I have a design for a case(s), but not sure I will have time….
To bring them to fruition!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, my cardinals are beating your Yankees. Hee hee. ;-))


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate the Yankees


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I AM A MET FAN & A NY SKANKEE'S HATER!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for Scott tonight.

I don't plan on growing up at all. I don't have any choice about growing old though.

Monte, we all need a reminder once in a while.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Night all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Randy. I was just trying to get you to use a bunch of capital letters. I've always hated the Yankees. It seemed like they were in the World Series all the time and that they just bought their way there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that it's tomorrow….
Time to call it a day, or night as it be.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Good night all! Well, I've been released to return to work without restrictions (as long as I act smart and not try to do stuff I know I should have help with). Confession time: I did not hurt my back lifting a patient or anything noble. I bent over to get something out of my floor level locker, you know those tiny ones like at the pool. Told the boss today I needed another locker.
Thanks for the explanation, Bandit!
Matt, hope you find the electrical problem soon. What, exactly, is a architectural millwork designer/draftsman?
My 82 year old mother likes to watch Phineas and Ferb. Weird. Nice looking goats, Bill.
Don't know about yellow poly, Rob.
Monte, what a haul! how many of them will become stickers? Another great bookcase and website! Huh, didn't know Andy had a Facebook page for his woodworks.
Prayers for Scott, Sandra.
Chris, what instrument does our kiddo play?
Hi, Marty!
I was cleaning the Millers Falls plane I got in Louisiana and found a crack on one side :-(


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' looking at a rainy day. 
Coffee's hot Wishing for a donut


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. An apple cider donut does sound good, Gary.

Candy, this kid was our "new" 16 year old - his birthday was two days ago. He has had lessons for trombone (which he played last night), viola, and guitar. He does quite well with guitar. He also dabbles with piano and drums. All the kids have played at least a couple of instruments.

Time to learn welding? I don't know how myself, but there are some talented welders out there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. Out the door to work.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## GaryC

ha… got my donuts…..oops, all gone..sorry


----------



## Gene01

The day before I left for Gary's, a used 6X48 belt sander for the Shopsmith arrived in pieces. Yesterday I assembled and installed it on the Shopsmith. Even with my severe case of mechanical ineptitude, I got it done in a bit over an hour. Now I can give the 20 YO 4X36 Delta to my son.

While I was gone, our dogs chewed thru great gobs of tree irrigation hoses. Spent the rest of the afternoon repairing those. Got one more section to go. Great fun!

When we added on to our house several years ago we didn't extend the AC in to the addition. We just built a hole in a wall for a large (3 ton?) 220v unit. We used it once! Have never needed it since. Today it comes out to be replaced by a window. Son in Tucson doesn't want it for his new shop….I think he has forgotten just how hot it gets down there. 105 yesterday. But, it's a dry heat, right?

HOPEFULLY, some shop time this afternoon. Building a long fence with length stops for the miter saw.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, donuts, plural? :-O


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I like to watch Phineas and Ferb. I watched it before the kids. Saw several planes at the tool shop yesterday that had been completely broken in half at that same spot and then welded back.

POP in the bathroom this morning as Cindy got dressed. Same thing a few months ago. It was a bulb that blew up and shorted the fixture. This time it appears that the fixture was damaged from last time. Now to see if I can get a new part for the sconce or if I need a whole new 4 bulb fixture. Good thing for breakers eh, Matt?

Good morning all! Maybe some cleaning in the shop after several projects have made a mess. Fix the light. Whatever else comes up.

Have a better morning than I've had and as good a day as I plan to have!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Doe? She's always here before me.


----------



## Gene01

Doe's sleeping in? Good for her. Her bladder must be bigger than mine. 
Bill, as an adult, I never saw Phineas and Ferb. But the moose and the squirrel were great.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks a lot, Gary … now I have to go find breakfast all on my own.

Bullwinkle and Rocky!! Great show on Saturday mornings, at an age where I had a lot less responsibility.


----------



## mojapitt

The moose and the squirrel was great. Heck I would still watch them.


----------



## GaryC

Monte…yup….plural Want to see a picture of my round belly??

Gene, the kitchen project just took leap. Melissa dragged me all over town last night. She bought a new fridge, oven, dishwasher and vent hood. So, that project you saw in progress has just been added on to. The bathroom project, which I wanted to finish is now on another hold. Maybe next time you stop by,.....? oh well


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hah hah Gene. I am a kid.


----------



## mojapitt

Great video. Made my morning.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning! Thanks for the coffee, Gary. I'll have a donut-never mind.
Chris, are all of your kids so musically inclined? Jim has a string (or maybe a wire)welder. He'd teach me if I wanted to learn. The plane body is cast iron and needs to be 'braised', whatever that means. I learn stuff on this site, doesn't mean I understand what I learn :-b
Have a great day, Sandra! 
Congratulations on the new toy, Gene! Your son must be part cactus or something! No such thing as 'dry heat' here in Green Country Oklahicky. I'll swap you some apple butter and a "vintage" hand plane for your unit! 
Bill, I just like to tease my mom, even when she doesn't hear. Her mom watched Scooby Doo! Phinias and Ferb"s sister has an awesome name! Those light fixture 
'POPs' can sure get your heart rate agoing! 
Gary, sounds like Melissa is trying to work that donut belly off of you! Have fun.
Thanks for the laugh, Bill.
Off to the grocery store, then Lowe's to get parts to fix shave horse. 
Doe, G'maen (good morning/afternoon/evening/night)for whenever you decide to join us.


----------



## mojapitt

I am home "sick" today. I have a cold, so lots of sneezing and coughing. Hospital doesn't like that at work. But that means I have to make sawdust all day. I wear a mask here anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't make fun of Scooby Doo. He was great also.


----------



## lightcs1776

Don't worry, Candy, I have a lot to learn myself. As for the kids, all of them play at least two instruments. I believe music is vital, almost as important as coffee. The 21 YO started on viola and plays guitar and sax. The 19 YO started on violin, then flute, and she now plays piano. The 16 YO is the one that played at the concert. The last one, 12 YO, takes drum lessons in school and private piano lessons. He started with private piano, then wanted drums but couldn't get the lessons in elementary school. So he switched from piano to drums until the school offered lessons, then wanted to go back to piano. The house gets loud sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking dream weather. 62 and a cool breeze. This was 30 miles from here last night. No damage.










We occasionally get them, but they rarely get over F2 status (ok, an F3 or above has never been reported in the black hills).


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my favorite scenes from the show. Mine…breathes….fiiiiiiiii…..
Yes, Candace is a good name.
My boys can't get enough of scooby doo. I always tell the what year each episode was made. They can't believe some of them were made before I was born.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woodworking dream weather except for the tornadoes.


----------



## lightcs1776

Despite the tornado, it a beautiful scene. Glad your able to get in some shop time even with a cold.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got the jointer all cleaned up and in good working order. 
I'm trying to get the infeed and out feed tables mounted on the planer. 
I'll hopefully post a photo of it later.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Saw that one up close….well, on TV. Some oilfield workers caught it coming right at their mobile home camp. It was HUGE. Made more terrifyingly defined because of all the sand or dirt it had picked up. It was really brown for about 100 or so feet up. It was moving fast towards them and just seem to stop and spin in place.

Gary, With all the new Incra stuff you got for the shop, Melissa probably figured she deserves a new kitchen. 
I didn't tell you at the time, but I was really impressed with the neatness of your work on that Rigid saw to fit those Incra rails. That couldn't have been easy.

Irrigation lines fixed and *covered* (darned dogs). Bed made, AC unit ready for the window installers. Mower battery on charge. Off to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I saw the tornadoe video. As long as I was just watching a video, it was awesome!


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice cleanup on the jointer, William. Should serve you well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow Monte  
Do you have a timber cutter too.

Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

I tried a year ago to get a logger to sell to me. Turned down repeatedly. Ran into a guy in the forest about 10 days ago. Said he thought he could swing it. Finally making progress.


----------



## Gene01

Jointer looks real happy, William.
Be interested if you get any snipe when the tables are dead flat and even through the planer.
Figure out a way to set the new blades yet? 
Heck, just get a spiral head.


----------



## mojapitt

Big chance that today will be my first day running a AC. Supposed to be 90 this afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've turned ours on 2 days so far and only for the afternoon. At night we have fans pulling the cool air in. Soon though, that will not be enough.


----------



## lightcs1776

A/C? What's that?


----------



## Gene01

Allis/Chalmers ?
Alternating current?
Atlantic City?

Oh, Air conditioning. We just had our spring tune up yesterday. Until then it was still covered. It's 77 now, predicted to hit 91. But, predictions are just somewhat reasonable guesses.


----------



## HamS

A week goes by and there are a thousand posts to read. Work is really getting in the way of life.


----------



## GaryC

Want to do a little turning?


----------



## lightcs1776

We have ceiling fans up here. Plenty cool enough without the A/C.

Ham, that's why I bring a smart phone to work.


----------



## CFrye

Grocery shopping done. Parts for shave horse obtained. AC running here, 81 and rising. Humidity 56%, it's not a dry heat.
Hi Ham!
Gary, what are you up to?!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd like to see a video oof that lathe running. Very cool, Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms rumbling through at the moment

A might widy, and some of the rain drops look a bight funny. Big white ball shaped thinys

After-work NAP about done, got to work tonight, again. Then the "joy" of buying a van tomorrow….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like that lathe is turning one huge mallet.

How's everyone's day been? Got the light fixture fixed. No more breakers breakin'. Someone messed up my mailbox with a big rock. Why can't people leave mailboxes alone. What did the mailbox ever do to them. I don't get it.


----------



## Gene01

Hail yes, Bandit!

Bill, Got the A/C out of the wall and the window in. Now I gotta trim it all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy to have a window instead of the AC unit there? So how hot does it get there on the Mesa?


----------



## bandit571

Fellow I knew a while back got sneaky with his mailbox

Country road, lots of mailboxes

Just after sunset

Farmer would replace his "good" mailbox with one filled with CONCRETE

Post for both sat in a Steel pipe sitting in a concrete footer…..

One night, you could here that old pickumup truck a-coming down the road, even the sound of PBRs hit the roadway ( empty, of course)

Whack and a mailbox is busted, whack, and another…...CRUNCH…YEEEEYOOOOOO! You SOB!

Guy was easy for the cops to find at the local ER, Broken arms and all….


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, You have got to get those dogs "broke". I sent Betty Lou out to mow the place today. A well trained dog is a thing of joy! And useful too. Her weedeater skills still need some work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I can't get my dog to get on the thing, but Sean is always sitting on the mower. Maybe I can teach him to cut the grass. My weed eaters are named Phineas and Ferb. Are those your horses?

I'm looking at coming down there June 15, arrive early afternoon, leave to go home June 17 after breakfast. Does that work Andy?


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny story, Bandit. Some people just have to learn the hard way.

Andy, great pic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I've considered putting a small mailbox inside a large one and filling the space in between with concrete. The problem is I really do need a large mailbox. My driveway is about 200 yards long and the mail,gets delivered at the end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy what's in the spray bottles on the chopper?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Those are 2 of our horses. That should work but keep reminding me so I don't forget! I'm old. Sorry Bill, but I prefer weeds to goats. We had goats at the ranch and I would get up every morning to see them standing/crapping on the hood of my El Camino.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Our home started out as a 14X72 Mobile with central air. It's a a good one with 2X6 walls and 2X8 ceiling joists. Well insulated. A few years after we moved in we added a 20X80 free standing addition and built a peaked roof over both structures. Due to a difference in elevation (the addition is on a slab) we had to build up the foundation with 6 courses of 8/8/16 block. Rather than fiddle with it, I just went with 2X8 wall construction. In order to meet the bottom chord of the trusses, we needed 10' walls. The whole of the freestanding addition is insulted for the full 8" depth of the studs and the area above the ceiling has 12" of blown insulation. That helps keep it cool.
All that above to explain why we have only ran that A/C unit once. It rarely gets to 100 here in the summer, any way. Good ceiling fans and maybe a floor fan once in a while, keeps it very comfortable. If it gets too hot, we have a whole house exhaust fan in the addition that will pull in tons of night air and rapidly expel the hot air in the "attic". Don't use it often. Sounds like a turbo jet/prop engine!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I keep the goats penned most of the time with a 6' fence. I do let them out occasionally but I stay right in the area while they are out. I have a temporary pen I can move around to let them eat brush for a longer time. I don't have an El Camino, but I don't want them on my truck either.


----------



## mojapitt

Betty Lou is much more ambitious than my dogs. They prefer sleep.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, watch out for Betty Lou! She's vicious. And she can't drive that chopper too straight, either.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary's got me on a monster lathe video search. This isn't a video, but it is pretty cool.

http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/The_Big_Bowl.html


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all - work, bit of yard work, supper and here I am.

Glad you got the electrical figured out Bill. That stuff scares me. Two more nights until Miss A's production. She's so excited she's bouncing. AND after 4 1/2 years she's getting her braces off tomorrow. I thought we should put it off until after production, but she gets to decide this one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

She had a palate spreader, head gear, 9 extractions, gum surgery, braces and enough elastics to look like a banjo.
Thank goodness for our coverage. She's just out of braces in time for her brother to get started.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can still remember the feeling of finally getting my braces off. I think I had 12 extractions, some baby teeth and some permanent teeth. All of the extractions were on the same day. Then I had to have surgery to remember some wisdom teeth. Turns out I have what's called tauri in my mouth which are bony projections off of jaw and make it real tight in my mouth for extra teeth. That bone had to be cut to get the wisdom teeth out. I'm sure I'll have to have more surgery on that bone in the future.

Don't worry, I've met some "vicious" dogs in the past. Most dogs like me, even when they don't like people, men whatever.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds all too familiar, Sandra. Who is more excited, you or your daughter?


----------



## Momcanfixit

SMALL rant alert!!

So, I"ve been feeling decent lately, and have been trying to test the boundaries. I had the brilliant idea of going back to the gym because I get a big discount through a friend. It came with a free assessment so off I went.
The trainer was over 30, actually had taken kinesiology and seemed to know her stuff. She weighed me and measured me, BP and all of that. None of it was surprising, I told her my BMI before she did, I know what my optimal 'zone' is for heart rate, blah blah blah. Then she did a lung function test. Then she did it again. Then she did it again. Then she did it again. Then she had me sit down in case I passed out.

My lung function was something like 44% and gave a lung 'age' of 80. WHAT?????

Maybe I shouldn't have gone to the gym…


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, nice the lady at the gym is educated. But without being a medical professional in a medical environment, take it as nothing more than an alert. Have it checked, but relax.


----------



## lightcs1776

I agree with Monte. Not a great indicator but good to follow up on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Toooooo much to comment on….

Bill,
You wished everyone a good day….
You didn't wish hard enough!!!

I'm cracking open another cold one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of lung function test? Maws it the kind where you take a deep great and blow into the thing and do it til she tells you to stop. If so, those things are hard to do and it takes a good operator,to tell you how to do it right. If you breath in at all at the end it kills the test. You need to blow everything out as fast as possible as early as possible and then basically hold your breath at the end. It's hard to do because there is no resistance. Also, what kind of exercise have you done lately? Would you expect to be in the best shape of your life? It's good that you felt like going in the first place.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I completely agree Mote and Chris. 
I was shocked though when I was doing it at my inability to push the air out for very long. 
Sick and tired of all of this. I've learned more from the RMT who sees me 'hands on' for an hour than the doctors who see me for 12 minutes. So maybe the trainer has added another piece to the puzzle.

Best I stop complaining and head to bed. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I didn't expect it to be high, but 45%???

Anyhoooo - rant over. G'night folks


----------



## mojapitt

My mother is 85 and still doing very well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Randy. Not a good day? I'll do better tomorrow. I gotta go work at a house of some friends of mine.m they pay me to do improvements. Their house is a 150 year old log house that they added onto. They had me put up crown mold in the kitchen and dining room. Uneven drywall on ceiling and logs on the walls. No way to get the crown tight. He wanted it put up with screws. Now he wants to fill all the gaps with spray foam and then cut it off even so they can paint it. I just say whatever you want. It's not worth arguing. Nice people. Invited us,out to dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
No matter how hard you wish….
I will not have a good day until either my housemate or myself move out!!!

Let's just say that, in his opinion, his convenience is more important than my inconvenience!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, I see. Does he work for the company too?


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. red Twizzlers are wicked addictive. Kind of like the crack cocaine of candy :^p

Candy… if you walk into a bank lobby or a Starbucks and look around you. Most of what you see could be described as Architectural Millwork (or Casework). The traditional pecking order in the design world goes Apprentice, Draftsman, Checker, Designer, Engineering Technician, Engineer. So a Designer/Draftsman is someone who can do the work of a designer, but isn't too proud to do his own drafting.

I interviewed an outstanding candidate for the position today, and offered him the job at the top of the pay range I was given. Older gentleman with a lot of great experience. I sure hope he accepts the job and comes on board.

74… I'm not sure I've ever even heard of dental insurance that covered braces. We're on a two year monthly payment plan for my middle daughter, and her teeth really aren't that bad. :^(

So I haven't done anything in my shop for about two weeks. And as my last couple big shop days and my efforts to solve my electrical problems have all been one big bust after another, I'm having difficulty mustering up the motivation to get back at it. And the firewood is calling.


----------



## mojapitt

Red strawberry twizzlers are addictive. I don't like the cherry ones.

Randy, kick him out. Bad roommates suck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like cherry licorice, but you don't often find it in the true licorice form. Usually the cherry stuff is that rope kind. Nothing better than new fresh licorice though. Strawberry is good too.


----------



## gfadvm

twizzlers? I'll have to ask my granddaughter to educate me. Hope they're not like gummy worms!

Personally, I always liked horehound hard candy. Guess I'm really showing my age.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm coming June 15.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
No, I don't work with him. THANKFULLY!!!
I use to be his boss….
Then he was my boss….
Now, just housemates.

Monte,
Kicking him out is tricky….
I just need to make his life so MISERABLE that he moves out!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
"cherry licorice" IS NOT licorice!!! ONLY licorice IS licorice!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You mean that black stuff that doesn't taste good? Licorice evolved to be red and taste like fruit instead of anise whatever that may be.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now then, if you want to talk about licorice….
Sambuca….
Ouzo….


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, even anisette….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the problem with trying to annoy him enough so that he moves out is tough. Some people are too stupid to annoy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Then we have the black jelly beans!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Horehound is great, and lack licorice is best. Not a fan of cherry.

Matt, good luck filling the position.


----------



## CFrye

Evening folks! Finished repairs on the shave horse. Took a page out of Dave's book, so to speak, and added a reinforcement piece on the left side. Still need to do some shaping on the seat. Works like a charm. Thanks for the inspiration Dave!









Jim has been busy turning the Dremel into a mini-lathe. 









Bill, when you visit Andy, you can leave Phiness and Ferb at my place. How fast can they weed eat an acre and a half?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably about a week, but the problem is that they don't know the difference between a weed and flowers, tree bark, rope, pretty much anything they can get in their mouth. I can say that the myth about them eating everything is dispelled,but they will try everything. I always see them mouth things and just smell them and then move on to something better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That dremelathe is neat. What's he making?


----------



## mudflap4869

Hi, I'm Jim. Candy and Eddie made me sign up. I made sawdust with the dremel lathe. Actualy it was just to see if I could invent a lathe. Candy says that I do some silly things but I don't believe a word she says about that sort of thing.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Really looking forward to it! I'll try to gather some interesting logs so we will have some entertainment.

Candy, The one you helped me saw wasn't interesting, just HEAVY!

Those goats will also trim your trees up as high as they can reach standing on their hind legs. My best friend used goats to clear all the brush off of 60 acres without a goat proof fence. He tied them to stakes and moved the stakes as they ate the brush. I was really surprised that they didn't tangle their tethers in the brush and immobilize themselves. Smarter than they look.


----------



## GaryC

Hang in there, Jim. Them dang women don't know everything.
Andy, I used to eat horehound when I was a kid because none of the other kids would bug me for some.
I'm with Monte… strawberry twizzlers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Jim. Bill here. It looks like you succeeded.

Andy I've got some walnut that I can bring and maybe white oak. May have to try tying the goats to a stake. That would be much easier than moving fencing around. They are pretty smart. The problem I had the other day is that the smaller goat's horns have grown to the point that he sticks his head thru the cattle panel but gets stuck. The bigger goat is too big and can't get his head thru at all. I had to rescue the smaller one 3 times.


----------



## JL7

Hey Jim, it's about time! Now you can read first hand all that stuff Candy has been saying about you…..! Nice lathe BTW….

Tried a few live edge little bowls today…...the one on the left went airborne twice…...now I know what William was talking about…...happens quick…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Welcome to the asylum.
Jacket not required…. but recommended!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Bowels flying?
Is that something like when …The $#!T hits the fan???


----------



## CFrye

Andy, it was interesting to me! It's not 'old hat' with me yet. 
I heard that Gary! and Jeff!
Cool bowls!
I'm really looking forward to bowl turning.
Y'all don't be too nice to Jim. He'll think you don't like him if you're nice ;-)
Edit spelling-I couldn't help myself.


----------



## JL7

Surprisingly yes, Randy….......

You got it Candy…....eventually Marty will get the internet back and Jim will be put in his place…...Gary will likely help…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - how is the pen/pencil/cases deadline coming?? Or is the housemate driving you to drink instead??


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Jim! Hope you stay with us. Great group here. Everyone has shown themselves to be very forgiving and patient with each other. It's definitely an asylum, but in a good sort of way.

Jeff, awesome bowls. I'm not a big fan of live edge, but I love the shape of the bowls. Makes a really interesting piece.


----------



## JL7

I'm not a big live edge fan either Chris, but the engineering / machining aspect of maintaining the edge does hold my interest so just had to give it a try….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I got one set turned yesterday….
After a 12 hour workday from hell, then a conversation with the hellmate drove me to drink….
no energy to turn the other. I'll get the other set turned after hell, err work tomorrow.
The case(s) will not be!!! ;^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Since I'm out of beer….
It's time to hit the pillow.

I hope everyone has a better tomorrow, than I had today!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Randy, we might have to send 74 down there and take your beer until you get those pens done…....

Hope you have a better Thursday…........


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Jeff….
That would seriously put *74* in harms way!!!
Can't have that. She's nearly 80!!!


----------



## Doe

Sorry for being so late to the party. I had insomnia on Monday and I'm still getting over it. It's ridiculous how many pictures I can see in the sideways numbers of the alarm clock: rabbits, opera singers, nutcracker soldiers, etc. I was worried about falling asleep on the train to work on Tuesday and going to h - e - double hockey sticks and back but I was wide awake the whole 45 minute trip. I expected to go to sleep early on Tuesday but still had trouble. Last night was better.

Cool tools, wood, projects, banner, goats, site, dog, shave horse, bowls, and anything else I might have overlooked.

Welcome Jim. The Dremel lathe is really neat.

It's our 38th anniversary today.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Anniversary Doe. Hope all is wonderful for you.

Randy, maybe Sandra needs to take care of hellmate for you.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Anniversary, Doe. Hope it's a great day for you and yours. Also hope you can get some rest. 
I'm working hard on the coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

38 years together is pretty impressive also.

Supposed to be 90 here again today. Our normal this time of year is 70.


----------



## GaryC

Well, Monte….look at it this way…... at least it's not going to snow


----------



## mojapitt

My birthday is in 3 weeks. It snowed on my birthday here when I was 15.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Happy Anniversary, Doe. 38 years is awesome.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on.

Happy Anniversary Doe. 38 years is more than most federal incarcerations…. 

Hi Jim - Nice to meet you. I occasionally ride around on my broom, but am harmless other than that. 74 is not the year I was born, nor my age. I suppose on some days it would be my IQ…

Randy - bad roommates are worse than bad neighbours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning,

Doe,
Congrats on sticking it out for 38!!! ;^)

For me, the only good thing about today….
Besides the fact that I woke up breathing is,
This is my last day of the workweek!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Caffeine and calories consumed….
Clock is counting down….
Almost time to report for work! ;^(

You all have the best day possible!!!

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy anniversary Doe. Mine is in 3 days. Though not as many years.

Have a wonderful, stupendous, super day Randy and all others!


----------



## superdav721

Nice Candy I am honored.
Doe Grats!


----------



## Gene01

Hey, you turners!
I posted (or thought I did) this yesterday but it never showed up.
Here's a product from Jamestown Dist. that you may find useful.
Might be useful for flat work too, if you have some punky pieces you want to save.
It's far cheaper than an equal quantity of CA.

While you're there, poke around the site. They have some interesting stuff.

Chris, ever hear of Jamestown Dist. They are in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Gene01

Dave,
Have you had a chance to sharpen and try that shave, yet.


----------



## lightcs1776

Never heard of them. They are from Bristol, RI according to their contact info.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning!!
Happy Anniversary Doe and Mr. Doe!




Cool stuff Gene.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Glad to know Jeff that I'm not the only one who's ever had flying bowl syndrome.

Jim, good to see you around. Now make it a priority to check in on a regular basis. I met you and know you can be a nice guy of candy stays on your butt to do so. 
Nice idea on the dremil lathe setup. That may just be the solution to a project problem I've been working on in my mind for a while.

Gene, according to the manual, I can expect a small amount of snipe from the planer. It can be minimalized, but not eliminated. That seems to be the generalized expectation of every planer I know of. 
As for setting the blades, look up "bob Vaughn method for setting planer blades" on YouTube to see what I'm going to build and use. That video is a companion to #107 of fine woodworking magazine. It looks like a great solution for old planers. 
I got the feed roller tables mounted yesterday. I'll snap a photo today. Unfortunately though, I am forced to pull off the planer job temporarily. The beast is killing my back. So I've decided to take a break from it and do something else for a few days while letting my back ease up.


----------



## HamS

Good morning, still here. I love the new fence, but am still working out some problems. Now that the fence is stable I realized how off square the blade is. I am starting to realize that square and precise are NOT the same thing.


----------



## Gene01

Have a great anniversary day, Doe. 
Our 44th will be in 15 days.
Last year, Phyllis bought me a router for an anniversary present.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope all of you make it at least as long as my mom and dad did. They celebrated 62 years before dad passed away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry it's sideways, but here is the planer cleaned up and sitting on it's new cabinet.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Tape a stick across that goat's horns where he can't stick his head through the panels.

Jeff, Bowls are awesome! I love the live edges. You are definitely a man of many talents.

Doe, Happy 38th! 40 for us but Monte's parents have the record.

Got Ella for the day. We have already had to give the 36 year old horse a bath because he "looked sad". No telling what my day will bring but it will be interesting.

Carol didn't get picked for a jury. Those lawyers don't want any educated country people who believe in the death penalty!

Later, Ella, Betty Lou, and I are off to Atwoods (the *********************************** Mall as my daughter calls it).


----------



## DonBroussard

Missed a few days posting on the Stumpy thread. I went back about 50 posts, so if I missed something important, I apologize.

Adding my anniversary wishes to the Doe's-big accomplishment in today's world, where some couples have throw-away relationships. My wife and I will celebrate our 34th in a few weeks.

Andy-Enjoy your time with Ella at the "*********************************** Mall". Glad to hear Carol didn't get picked for the jury-I'll bet the defense threw her out of the jury pool.

Jeff-Nice bowls. Never had one fly off on me, but only because I haven't tried turning a bowl yet.

Monte-Snow on your birthday in the middle of June? That ain't right!

William-Sorry it didn't work out for a visit with you earlier this week. We'll set a date again soon. Congrats on getting those old machines back to work. Hope your back cooperates.

Randy-I hope you get some resolution to your work issues-and soon!

Chris-Glad to hear you got your 'lectrical problems resolved. Scary to think what could have happened!

Candy-You made a nice horsey there. Andy can help you with it if it gets sick-make sure he's on call though.

Mr. Candy-Welcome aboard! Good idea with a Dremelathe for small turnings.

BillM-Early congrats on your anniversary with Mrs. BillM.

Marty-Still no Internet, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Just have to say the words the right way:

Two newlyweds were getting hot &heavy in the sack

"JoeLeen" "Now, Rufus, you know we don't want no Babies just yet. Maybe You needs some protection?"

Rufus: " yer right as rain, dear. I'll slip over to the drugstore and pick up somethim"

Well a few hours pass, Joleen is getting worried. Finally a phone call

"Hello, it's, Joeleen"

"Where are you!??"

"At the local Jail"

"WHY?"

"Well its like this. I didn't see any on the counter, so I asked the lady standing there IF they had any Co Daks"

"WeLL, how'd that land you in jaill?"

"Well, She ask what size of Kodak I needed, so I pull it out and showed her"

Be very careful WHAT you ask for…..


----------



## bandit571

Short After-work nap in over.

title office to get a titl made out

Awaiting paycheck to arrive in the plastic card

Then maybe get the Rattle Trap Van to meander down the Harding Highway to be traded in.

Not much left after all the bills and a van down payment. All kinds of yard sales out there, though. Maybe i could use my "allowence money" for some rusties???

"Carry on! I will be in the area all day!"


----------



## TedW

Tool Gloat…

Considering there is no way I can afford a Hawk, Excalibur or Dewalt 788 anytime soon, I've been hoping to find an old cast iron 24" Craftsmant scroll saw in good condition at a reasonable price. I found this one on CL yesterday morning for $50










For another $30 he threw in the shop build rolling stand. It has heavy duty steel wheels. Not sure yet if I'll use it for the saw since it has steel wheels which would destroy the floor in my kitchen wood shop.



















For another $115 I got this Craftsman lathe with a duplicator. It appears to be complete but needs some cleaning up, and I'll have to build a stand for it. He threw in some Craftsman turning chisels but they seem kind of flimsy.










Is it possible to change the collet type chuck with a morse taper type?



















William, the jointer is looking good. I'm hoping to hear from somebody about an old Craftsman jointer, same size but I sure do like that Ridgid better.

Gary, that lathe is turning one heck of a mallet!

Hi Jim! Welcome to the asylum. Since you don't have your name in your signature I hope you don't mind me calling you muddflap, becuase I breath a lot of fumes…. I'll never remember Jim. Glad you could join us. Nice dremmel bit you're making on the lath there.

Doe, happy anniversary!

Monte, Happy birthday! In case I forget… and I will.

Bill, Happy anniversary! Yes, I will forget in 3 days.

William, nice planer too.

Everybody, I learned a new trick today. When there are dozens of new posts, rather then trying to scroll back and find the ones I want to reply to, I just open up notepad and write my replies while I'm reading through them. Then I simply copy/paste my reply after I read the last one. Pretty smort, eh?

Couple more updates: I bought a Kobalt 18 Vold drill / impact driver combo that was marked down for clearance. It's a pretty nice set. Also, I've been cat sitting for my upstairs neighbor the past week. They came home yesterday and today they awarded me with a batch of home made chocolate chip cookies. Yum! Yum!


----------



## TedW

Arlin, sorry I posted your site would be ready and now it's not. When will I ever learn to shut my mouth until it's ready? Hmmm… probably never. Anyway, it is looking good, just have to get some time to finish it up.


----------



## CFrye

William, thanks for the planer knife setting video link! I hadn't even considered half of the adjustments he referred to!
Andy, either you or Ella will be worn out after the day together. I'm betting on you! Tell Carol, glad and sorry she didn't get picked for jury duty. Not getting picked this time means she can be called up again, next time.
Thanks Don. Jim built the shave horse, as a proto-type, I'm the one that almost killed it. He, too, suggested I take it to Andy. I would not want to be on Andy's VI list though! 
Pretty clever, Ted! What a haul!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ted, can I get a better photo of the headstock where the chuck is?
I can't tell from the blurry photo. Most of those old craftsmans do have a #1 morse taper spur drive in them, but are just a pain in the butt to get out if they've been there a while. 
It looks like you got a lot of accessories with it. Don't let the cheaper tools bother you. Those are the best kind to learn with until you learn proper sharpening and techniques. Actually though, I have an old set of craftsman gouges that are my go-to tools or spindle work. I like the feel of them better than some of my much more expensive tools.

I have a similar (only older) spring loaded drive 24" scroll saw. It isn't great for fine detail work but will cut curves in thicker woods better than most modern saws. 
I'm not sure I would have bought the stand unless I just wanted the casters off if it.


----------



## HamS

William, 
I figured out how to fix the sideways pics from the phone. Just edit it and save the edited pic. Post the edited one and it comes out fine. Someone on here explained that in one of the rant threads a while bsck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, he really breaks it all down. 
Let me pull out that magazine in a bit and I'll snap a photo. I it'll post clearly, the magazine has a photo that lays it all out in one place. I find it much easier to follow than the written instructions in the planer manual.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, he really breaks it all down. 
Let me pull out that magazine in a bit and I'll snap a photo. I it'll post clearly, the magazine has a photo that lays it all out in one place. I find it much e


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Ham, thanks for the advice, but I've tried that along with many other solutions. 
I gave up when the solutions made the photos upside down. 
Unless it's something important, I have up on it. 
For anything I find important enough to make sure it posts right side up I wait till I can post from my laptop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here ya go candy. 
I find this much easier to follow than the video or the written instructions when actually working on it. 
Let me know if you want me to post a photo of the drawing to build the shop made tools for measuring all your settings.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

One thing to remember that is confusing about that pho of you don't have the written instructions. 
The number two measurement is of one of your blades at bottom dead center. This is where your zero out your micrometer for the rest of your measurements. The photo looks like you measure the blade roller drum. This is deceiving. 
To zero out at bottom dead center to make the rest of your measurements, bring your blade to the lowest position possible at the cutting edge. Rock it back and forth to make sure you are in fact measuring the bottom most position. Zero out the gauge and then make all your other adjustments.


----------



## superdav721

Gene I have not been in the shop since Eddies.
I will and u will be the first to see.
Dave is busy busy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just scored some more walnut. Some of it may come to OK.









2 logs about 8' and one about 12'. All with some rot on the ends, but should find some good wood in there. About 16" diameter.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, William! I printed it out to take to the shop. 
Nice score, Bill!
Headed out to the shop to make sawdust with mudflap4869. Thank you for making him feel welcome. He was a little shocked this morning when he found 48 email notifications in the inbox! We've adjusted the settings ;-)


----------



## mojapitt

Total envy Bill. I would love to have that walnut.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I've never sawed any walnut. Now I'm excited! Very hard to find around here. The only log I have found so far was hollow and rotten. Yours look solid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That settles it. I'll definitely bring some walnut. Im starting to get a lot of walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would be glad to relieve you of your walnut problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, head on out here with the mill, we'll cut up all the walnut then you go home with a bunch of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Walnut (said with that Homer Simpson voice when he thinks donut). 
I love walnut I think more than any other wood I've seen. 
Can't explain why, I just do. 
I've used a lot of walnut in pens and such buy seldom get enough to do any bigger projects with it.

I guess what I'm saying is,
YOU SUCK!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So I've started on a couple of those projects I hate. 
I have to repair an antique desk chair like they used to have in schools, and then replicate it with a second one so both of this guy's daughters will have one. 
Then I have to build a wooden dog cage thingy with a solid top to be use like a bar under the same guy's carport. 
All of this is in red oak. 
Don't know if I've ever mentioned it, but I HATE red oak. 
Like a lot of projects I do for other people though, payment or these projects is a trade deal. 
I'll be getting a 99 year lease to use a good fishing hole any time I want. 
So the trade payment is worth it to me to work on things I hate.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill if you honestly have that much to cut, Andy and I honestly have time to come see you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I am absolutely sick of rain. 
There is so much water running through my yard and my shop right now that you would think I'd moved to monsoon country. 
As I can't stand wet feet, I'm in the shop in rubber boots, which makes my feet wet from sweat anyway, which makes me change socks eight times a day.


----------



## JL7

Happy anniversary Doe - that's quite a run - good for you!

You too Bill…..

Nice scores Bill and Ted…....looks like some excellent adventures to come…... 

William, sunny and 80 here…...but the mosquito's are out in full force…..our monsoon is suppose to start on Saturday or Sunday…..

Had to go to the dentist this morning…..looks like it's time for my first crown…...I fear it's all downhill from here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Anniversary Doe… 38 is quite the accomplishment

Jeff… say ah and then listen for the cha-ching sound

Salt mine is calling… back to it…


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll join the chorus….YOU SUCK!
Great score, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, that cabinet under the planer must be well built to hold that load. Happy planing! I've done very little with walnut, but I plan to.

Jeff. Bill and Ted. That was funny! Nice bowels! I have one crown and that's been the only tooth I ever had a cavity in. It just kept getting worse.

I'm gonna go pick up that walnut next week and finish up some stuff in their house. Have to cut off some rotten parts and then we will see how much is good. Monte, not enough walnut to warrant one guy driving from SD and one from OK, but I will bring some when I go see Andy. I would come see you too, but having driven to Tulsa and Rapid City in the past, I know which is MUCH closer. The rest of the walnut I will take to a local guy that I like to support.

Monte, you coming down to OK this summer?


----------



## mojapitt

Still hope to be in Tulsa sometime in the near future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Two weeks? I'm going there June 15.

Ted, when you said you were taking a break I was thinking longer, but you've got some new tools so I guess breaks over. Nice tools.

Doe happy anniversary to you and Mr. Doe(buck?).


----------



## superdav721

Candy is bench hooked!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds like it hurts.


----------



## DamnYankee

Dang! Who farted!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I've got 3 logs from a tree that went over in a storm a long time ago. They are the smaller ones in diameter, about 7" to 10", can you cut those? Two larger diameter recently live, about 14" diameter and about 6' long. Then I will have the ones from this morning which are fairly large, but have some rot, but I know there's lots of good wood there. Have to figure out if I can bring a trailer or just get something in the back of the truck. What's reasonable to cut in a day, but also not make it like work? Btw, tape a stick to his horns, genius. Next time he goes in the cattle panel he will be sporting a new "antler".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rob, did you get that yellow poly sorted out?


----------



## TedW

Bill, I took a break from my break.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, I take 15 minute work breaks. @ 7.5 minutes, a short break. Then back to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah,
So many posts….
So little time….
Congrats, awesome, really?, cool, that sucks, YOU suck!!!
I think that covers it all!!!

My three day workweek is over & my three day weekend has begun!!!
I'll turn the other pen & pencil set tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ted - looks like you'll be doing some tool rehab. I'll be interested in what you think of the Craftsman because that's the only lathe that seems to show up on kijiji here.

Bill - yes, you suck! I bought some walnut boards on kijiji and loved working with them. I used it on my bench drawers without realizing how hard it was to come by nice dark walnut. I haven't been able to find any since other than at the specialty shop and I won't pay those prices.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - sounds like you're meeting the requirements of a fantastic Grampy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No need to send *74*, to monitor my consumption of cold ones.
There are NONE in the house & there won't be until the pen & pencil sets are completed!!!

I just wish I had some more time to complete the cases!!! ;^)

I need to catch the news, maybe some sustenance….
Then down to The Lair!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems my last post needs a little push….

Chowing down a little snack, then some shop time….


----------



## JL7

Randy - make sure you snap a few photos…...just guessing, but maybe some Celtic knot sets??

We're still safe, Marty still has no internet…...


----------



## TedW

Shameless, you know what they say about the first to notice it…


----------



## GaryC

That's exactly right, Ted. The fox smells his own hole first.

Jeff, who stole Marty's internet?


----------



## JL7

Well let's see Gary, who has a MO here??? Everyone! But it was probably Randy…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Tired but got some work done tonight. No woodworking, but ran two lines for 20 amp circuits to the shop and one 20 amp circuit to the room across the hall from the shop. Means about 10-15 feet of duct work for the DC to the tools, 20-25 feet at the furthest point. Not sure how that's going to work, but putting on the canister filter should help. I'll hook up the wires to the outlets and breakers over the weekend. It will be nice to have the TS on its own circuit.

Randy, look forward to seeing picks of the pen and pencil sets.

Andy, any concern sawing walnut with the horses near bye? I have a guy locally who won't sell walnut due to his horses.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, We can saw those smaller ones but won't get a lot of lumber (but ANY walnut is good). You decide how to cut the 12 footer (2 ,6' - 8 and 4'). It will haul better that way and 12' is longer than I can cut.

Ella and I had a big time today. She picked me out a new hat at Atwoods and I bought her an enormous bag of fresh roaster goober peas which she spent the rest of the day eating (at least the shells slowed her down some). The highlight for me though is when she said we had to bathe the 36 year old horse "cause he looks sad".


----------



## DamnYankee

Chris - sort of….sanded it off and redid paint


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed to the shop….

NO Celtic knots, just a lame attempt at an accent strip.

Gotta go….


----------



## TedW

William, I went to take a better photo of the drive chuck but ended up taking a closer look instead. Turns out it is a morse taper bit. I'm not sure why there is a nut on it… probably holding everything together. I'm cleaning up the rust on the machine and inspecting every square inch inside and out. Will have detailed photos once it's all put back together.

Candy, I promise to provide a full report soon as I've properly tested it. Well, as properly as my lack of skills will allow.


----------



## JL7

Ted - usually the nut is loosened to pop the taper out…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Look forward to seeing the finished product, Ted. Love seeing old machines brought back to life.


----------



## bandit571

Black Van is home now. Lots of bells and whistles. One headlight will need fixed, fuzes for the two side door openers need replaced. 2006 Town & Country Touring. Small step up from the Rattletrap Caravan?


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Bandit. As long as it starts when you turn the key and gets you where your going, it's all good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening. Tempted to watch the rest of the hockey game, but need sleep more.


----------



## lightcs1776

Question for any electrically minded folks. I ran a couple 12/3 lines for electrical needs. I figure I can always run another line for 220, using 10/3. However, doing some research, it looks like I can run 20 amp 220 on the existing wire. Anyone running 220 on the 12/3 wire? Thanks.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, can you DVR it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, I've never run 220, but it stands to reason that if there are fewer amps running on each leg of the 220 than there would be running 110 on each then you should be able to do that.

Rob, I'm Bill. Chris is Chris. Sucks that you had to start all over.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Bill. I don't have any future plans for 220, but want the possibility if necessary. I also want to be safe.

And I don't mind being mistaken for Bill. Grin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, when we saw the smaller logs, we can just saw them without putting a straight edge and flipping if you know what I mean. I can put a straight edge later.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's the way I saw all my logs. Sawing a cant and then cutting into boards the same width is also doable but wastes a lot more wood. We'll do whatever you want. It's pretty quick and easy to straight edge slabs on the mill.


----------



## DamnYankee

Oops…sorry Chris…I mean Bill


----------



## lightcs1776

It's all good, DY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Andy. I've seen my regular guy slab them up and then turn on their edge and shim up the narrow end so that the top is level and then run the saw to give a straight edge. I can see how that would save lumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is as they say, all good, Rob.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night my friends. William, I must agree with you, walnut is simply the best wood, period.

Have a great evening, everyone.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, is being bench hooked a good thing? We are modifying the shave horse again! after a pretty good workout on a stick with a couple of stubborn knots I realized the work area is too low and was starting to tell in the shoulder/upper back area. Think we'll have it back together tomorrow.
Looking forward to it, Ted.
I've only worked with one piece of milled Walnut. About 1/8"x12'x12" sounds like I'm missing out. 
Bandit, congrats on the new wheels!
Andy, did the bath make the horse happy?
I think it's time for ice cream. Later gaters!


----------



## DIYaholic

FRUSTRATION!!!

Got the second pen & pencil set turned….
Assembled the two pens, all is good.
Go to assemble the two pencils…
NOT SO GOOD!!!

The pencils won't operate properly….
Looks like I'll get to see how good Penn State Industries' customer service is!!!

Looks like the niece & nephew will just get a pen each…. ;^(

Bill,
Here is your proof of my efforts….


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
FYI: I cracking open a cold one or two….


----------



## JL7

Randy - you said you were out of beer, but lucky you weren't! The Pens and Pencils look great…....the nieces and nephews will appreciate the pens now and the erasers later…...Still good work…..classy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
These pens (& future pencils) are accented with purple heart & yellow heart.
Any idea where those came from???

Thanks, for making it possible for me to give a gift from the "heart"!!!

I ran to the store, just before closing time, during a "union break"....
Didn't want the wrath of *74*!!!


----------



## JL7

Ahh yes…the liquor store down the block…...!

You made it possible, not me…..but they look cool…..you done good…..

Have a safe roadtrip….enjoy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the safe travel wishes & EVERYTHING else!!!


----------



## JL7

Actually Randy, I'm just sitting in for Eddie…....he's really supposed to be filling this air space…...

Have you seen him?


----------



## DIYaholic

David (Patron) posted, on the "REX Memorial" thread, that Eddie should be online shortly.
I think with a new computer, to boot!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder if I should tell mom & sis that I'll be driving down???
I usually just show up & surprise them….


----------



## JL7

To late to call now brother….....just drive…..

Hadn't checked the Rex thread lately…..thanks for the reminder…....Eddie's got some new music also to go with his new computer….....keep us in mind Eddie….


----------



## DIYaholic

It is always a pleasure, to type with you….
However, I need to recharge my batteries….
I'm thinking it is good to be awake while driving 7 hours!!!


----------



## JL7

Enjoy the trip….....limit those HF, Rockler and Woodcraft stops for the drive home….........say hi to the family….


----------



## DIYaholic

I will enjoy the trip….
Without a working radio, I'm alone with my thoughts, lots of time to think & reflect.

You hit the nail on the head, I' WILL be stopping in to Woodcraft & HF, on my way back.
As to "limiting".... limit has many connotations…. time, acquisitions and/or plastic card use!!!
We'll see what I limit!!!

Take care my friend, I'll be in touch….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Second cup of coffee already. Garbage taken out.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Randy, great looking pen and pencil sets. Hope you get things worked out with the pencils.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning - kiddos are on the bus, hubby is not going in to work until later, so he's still sleeping. Just me and my coffee.

Safe travels Randy. Keep it between the navigational beacons.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Ted, according to three different manuals about lathes with nuts on the threads, it serves three purposes. 
1. It can be used to pop out a morse taper accessory that is stuck. 
2. It protects the thread in case of damaging blows to that important area. 
3. It helps strengthen the (usually a thin walled on #1 taper) spindle shaft.

One of my lathes has a nut like that. 
It is thrown in a bowl somewhere in my shop. The only use I have found it useful for it to free up a stuck morse taper. I use a knockout bar for that though. If you do not have a knockout bar, or if that is a spindle without a through hole to use a knockout bar (some are believe it or not) then I suggest keeping the nut on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Not quite ready to leave for Long Island yet….
I will need a coffee infusion….
To assist me in keeping my vehicle between the lines!!!

That & I need to throw a few clothes into a bag….

Chris,
Thanks.
The problem with the pencils lies with the eraser cover,
it is to tight, to allow the click mechanism to work.
I even tried a few different covers. Could be a bad batch.
I will have to sort it out with Penn State Industries.

Who has the donuts???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone asked about the cabinet my planer is sitting on. 
It is very strong. It is made of cottonwood. The top and bottom are glued and screwed to the top and bottom of the sides. This transfers any downward pressure through the top, sides and bottom, to the floor. To prevent racking
There are stretchers on the outside on each side, top and bottom. There are inside stretchers behind each of those. Then there is a three quarter inch panel cut to fit and hammered in tight before screwing that is dead center of it all between the drawers that are on each side. 
I wouldn't worry a bit about you parking a car on it if it would fit. 
You know what I say. If it's worth building, it's worth over building.


----------



## HamS

On the electrical question. You can absolutely run 20v on 12 wire. The Europeans do it all the time. Double the voltage means half the current for the same power. However in the US where the normal load is at 110 many electrical loads designed for 220 are higher power consumptions than normal. As long as you match the wire size to the breaker capacity you are alright. 15 amp 14 g 20 amp 120 30 amp 10 higher get an electrician.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, safe travel and I'm sure they will appreciate the pens and the promises of pencils at a later date. Thanks for the pictures, the pens and pencils look great. Are those from the blanks that you had glued up out of door stops?

William, I suggested that the cabinet must be strong, because i figure that the planer weighs a few pounds. I hope there's never a car on the cabinet.

Good morning all! Gotta pack for Liam's first Cub Scout camp out. He and I have camped in the yard before, but not at an actual campground. Been a long time since I slept on the ground. May or may not have cell service where we are going.


----------



## mojapitt

If I slept on the ground, I would need assistance to stand up in the morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Ham. I'm pretty comfortable with running electric lines, even ran 30 amp for the kitchen. I also swapped out a 50 amp for a 60 amp, but that was on #4 aluminum wire so I wasn't worried about the wire itself. I was a bit concerned about that many amps though. I've never installed a new 220 though and wasn't sure if the load for a 220v band saw or table saw would require more than 12/3 could safely provide.


----------



## mojapitt

Our first ever Harbor Freight store opens today. I have to stop in this afternoon.


----------



## lightcs1776

Enjoy the camping, Bill. Sounds like good father/son time.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Yes, door stop glue ups!!!
These were my first attempt at a pen blank glue up….
Let's just say several lessons have been learned.

Driving is relatively safe, for me!!!
Not necessarily so for those on the sidewalks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Your senses will be over come by the experience.
Namely by the legend….. wait for it….dary aroma!!!!

Bill,
It's been years since I've passed out, err slept on the ground!!!

I need to motivate….


----------



## Gene01

William, re: over building. You are my kinda guy!

Gary, where's the donuts?

Chris, My BIL is a good electrician. So, when I wired my shop, I just asked him what I needed. I'd be glad to pass on that info, but I can't remember a lot of it. Every time he gave me a recommendation, he gave me the theory behind it. 
I do remember that we ran #8 direct burial to the shop's distribution panel (200' from the meter box) and and #10 to the 220 outlets. They are all on separate 30 amp breakers. All the 110 outlets were wired with 12/3 Romex, inside surface mounted CPVC and into dust proof outlet boxes, from 20 amp breakers. One light circuit and 3 machine circuits. One man shop. One machine runs at a time. Never have tripped a breaker.

Randy, Great looking pens and pencils! Hope you have good luck with Penn State's CS.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Gene. I know code here for 100 amp sub panel is #4 copper or #2 aluminum, which gets pricey, hence three separate runs from the main. I just assumed 220 would need more amps, but perhaps not. I don't intend to install 220 right now, but wouldn't want to pass up on a good deal just because it requires it.

Tottally agree with over building. Better to build stronger than needed than to find out later that it wasn't strong enough.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The cabinet has created more interest than I though at home as well. 
My sons are the ones who moved the planer for me. It weighs in without the stand at around 400 or so pounds according to what I find on the internet. 
One of my sons doubted the strength of the cabinet and insisted on climbing up onto it and jumping up and down to show that it would give. 
It didn't give. He says it did jar his knees jumping on it, and he is now a believer of what I told him. With proper thought and planning, a wooden cabinet can be built to hold ANYTHING.


----------



## lightcs1776

Found my answer. I only need to use a 20 amp breaker for a 3hp TS. Just thought it would be something more along the lines of an electric stove. Should be an easy switch if I ever need it.


----------



## Gene01

4 copper??? Geeze, I may not have remembered correctly. My son just built a shop and upon reflection, I do believe he had to run #2 aluminum from the house main to the shop's box. (Tucson's code)
My BIL is in early stages of Alzheimers so asking him to remember what we did on my shop wouldn't be useful. Apparently, my memory isn't what it used to be either. Just ask Gary and Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

All packed up and ready to roll.
I could not get my lathe into my vehicle….
Dang thing is HEAVY!!!
So I guess I'll just to bring a few examples of my turnings!!!

Chris,
Good luck on the wiring. As far as future 220V usage/needs. Consider the machines that would have the largest amp draw, that you potentially could put into service. Then run proper gauge wire, with the ability to handle those.

Gotta fly! I'll type at all y'all later….


----------



## Gene01

Why does that #1 appear in the above post? When I tried to edit it, it disappeared from the edit screen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently you're making a list and just have to figure what the second thing will be. Did you hit the tab button?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Ella thought 'Sid' looked a lot happier after his bath. Looked old and skinny like always to me (but definitely cleaner!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little push!


----------



## CFrye

Safe travels Randy, and honk a lot to get those silly pedestrians off the side walks! Writing sets look great. Hope Penn State comes through with the answer on the pencils. You need a dremel lathe! (has yet to be tried out on hard woods).
Where's Gary with the donuts?
Overbuilding to last! 
"Better living through electricity!" I used to have that posted over my station when I taught classes on Code Blue and shocking patients to restart their hearts. Jim does the house and shop wiring. That stuff is scary!
Gene, I was waiting for your second point…


----------



## lightcs1776

Gene, the local regs state #4 from main to sub panel at 100 amps. It can be regular wiring after that. I don't use anything smaller than 12/3 unless it is for lights, and then it is still usually 12/3 in case I want to do something different in the future.

Randy, safe travels. Have fun.


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, that's a funny sign for a paddle cart. Electrical isn't all that scary. Wire within code ( I generally overbuild in this area anyway) and don't touch the wires while their live. Love my wire tester for that.

Donuts? Bring 'em over.


----------



## Gene01

Test #1

Test #2


----------



## Gene01

Test #1 no tab
Test #2 hit tab first
Weird.


----------



## Gene01

Worked on irrigation lines day before yesterday. Yesterday they ran. One tree well ran over AGAIN while the others down the line went thirsty. Dug that line up. I had forgotten to hose clamp one connection. STUPID! 
Left it exposed till it runs again. Hope the dogs don't find it AGAIN.
I was told at HD that there's no glue for that soft, brown line with holes in it. Anybody know if that's true? Was the HD guy blowing smoke?


----------



## bandit571

After doing all that very painful and slow paperwork thingy buying the new van, stopped at the local Captain D's for supper. Then the other half wanted to go to Wallyworld.

Got a new starter rope for the mower. New hacksaw blades, since the old ones were even too dull for Oak.

And then…drove right past the Harbour Freight store…...too tired out to go in…

Got to checking the hacksaws I put the new blades on a bit ago..

#1 is a Great neck #50 with the fingergrip handles
#2 is a Wards Master Quality, with a yellowish (amber?) coloured handles.

Maybe a rust hunt tomorrow, right now, I have some emails to do, and put three planes on Feebay..


----------



## GaryC

Mornin'
I woulda got here sooner but, I was busy eating donuts


----------



## CFrye

Since Gary ate all the donuts I'll have to settle for early lunch at The Back Porch! Sweet potato fries here I come!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought donuts but they're for camping this weekend. Self control, self control! Also bought healthy things like grapes and strawberries.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Day old donuts are not nearly as good. Eat them now.


----------



## bandit571

Second Mountain Dew is …..history.

MAYBE I should get up and maybe do …...something?

Just placed two #4 smooth planes on the Feebay. keeping the Millers Falls #9 ( Stanley #4 size) and a Wood River #4 V3. At least for now. Having issues with the WR. Will try again, and maybe it might land there as well.

Need to go RUST HUNTING!!!! Been way too long ( 2 weeks??) and getting that itch again. Feebay is NOT Rust Hunting in the wild. Not as much fun, either.

May have to go out to Huckleberries Store, down in Urbana, Ohio. Seems there is a room FULL of that stuff I like…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sweet potatoes fries are awesome. Even better than donuts.


----------



## Gene01

Gary did indeed get all the donuts. Had to settle for B&G. Got my allotment of cholesterol…..for this morning.
Got my 8' fence installed on the SCMS. Now I can have stops for 4' either side of the blade. So, time to start the trim for the new window. Think I'll use "pin oak". Looks a lot like Andy's Blackjack. Everything else in that room is cherry. Time to add some variety. Besides, I don't have any cherry.


----------



## DIYaholic

2.5 hours = 175 miles traveled….
a quick snack stop….
wheelchairs on the sidewalk have slowed me down!!!

I spoke with my sister.
Turns out the party will be in a bar….
with an "OPEN" bar, for four hours!!!
oh yeah, there will be food also.

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmm … Wonder if we're going to start seeing Randy slur his typing once he hits that open bar?


----------



## bandit571

Nah, they WILL close the bar when they see him come in the door…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Ha ha ha ha …


----------



## GaryC

Ah poo, Gene. B&G is your #1 choice…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I bet getting the wheelchair parts out of the underbody of the car is time consuming. Enjoy the party Randy, you've earned it.


----------



## bandit571

"Hog Leg" anyone









Josey Wales style? Or, just throw a Monkey Wrench into things? Carry this Bad Boy around by the head, and cops might think you ARE carrying an old Colt Dragoon 44…

Plane porn for the weary









Stanley Type19, #5-1/2 vs a Red Oak 2×4 chunk. Wonder who will win this fight.

Also, a shot of some Cordless screwdrivers









Sorry, batteries are NOT included….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Sooooooo glad it's Friday. It's been a trying week.

No call back from my job applicant :^(

Owners simply aren't willing to pay the market rate for people with skills.


----------



## DIYaholic

5.0 hours = 312 miles traveled.
90 miles to go = 3.0 hours!!!

gotta get on the sidewalk, err road!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… keep your eyes on the road, your hands upon the wheel :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, many employers look at it that employees are at their mercy. Right now here, they take lesser qualified people that they can get for bottom dollar. I think they want to drive wage levels down.


----------



## lightcs1776

That's too bad, Matt. I keep telling my kids to find a marketable skill if they want a good job. It can be from a college degree, electrical work, mechanical work, whatever, asking as you have something employers want that others can't give them. Then they can demand to be well compensated.


----------



## ssnvet

Even at the height of the recession with high unemployment rates, we had a lot of difficulty filling positions that required technical skills. They're out there, and they're gamefully employed for more than we were willing to pay.

And even if we're offering the right pay, if applicants need to put dependents on our insurance, it's usually a deal breaker, as the company pays 70% for employees and 0% for dependents.

Yup… this company was never accused of overpaying their employees.

I agree Chris… it's all about SKILLS


----------



## Gene01

Well Gary, donuts are a real close #2.


----------



## mojapitt

I was happier with the Harbor Freight store than I thought I would be. Bought some clamps. Their grand opening is next weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Outvoted again….

My pick, The Eagle Has Landed, rejected in favor of Sabrina. :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

8.5 hours = 390 miles traveled….

Mom was quite surprised….
To see me standing next to her, in her kitchen.
It's really easy to sneak up on old people!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, Randy.

Monte, the f clamps at HF are pretty decent. They aren't anything near Bessy quality, which I've only drooled on in the store, but they do OK.

Matt, getting outvoted to make your family happy is often part of being a dad. Better luck next time. By the way, I gave up Die Hard with a Vengeance for The Advengers tonight. I need a good action movie fix, and cartoon characters don't count, even if they are played by real people.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I just heard….
I'm truly sorry that my condolences are so late.

You do realize that I speak of the Habs!!!

Monte,
HF clamps are one of there gems. Just test each one for quality!!!!
Did you notice the unique HF aroma???

Chris,
No wheelchairs (or people) were injured….
Although, there were a bunch of drivers that deserved to be hurt!!!

Bandit,
I use to have a Plymouth (remember them) voyager….
I hope you got heat in your new mini-van!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I seem to be getting blamed for some comments all of a sudden. Randy, wasn't me who mentioned wheel chairs. I know you'd swerve to miss them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Oops, my bad!!!

Attention all enablers….
What should I get from my HF scavenger hunt???


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, The HF Freight here smells really awful as well. I don't do a lot of browsing there.


----------



## lightcs1776

No worries Randy. And I agree with Andy, HF stuff does smell. However, it will dissipate eventually. I like the welders magnets when they are on sale. Sherry keeps the drill press chuck key on one. There's a thread on LJ that lists HF gems, as well as some ideas on Stumpy's site.

http://www.stumpynubs.com/harbor-freight-reviews.html


----------



## TedW

William, it does have a through hole and I cut a piece of rod to make a knock out bar. I did find in the instructions the nut is to push the morse tapered accessory off, and I guess it doesn't hurt to leave it on there. I know, I could have looked at the instructions first…. but asking someone else is more fun.

Bill, where there's camping there's wood. You may want to leave a little extra space in the car to bring home some samplings.

Monte, congrats on the new local HF store. Welcome to civilization.

Chris, totally agree about the sweet potato fries… Yum, Yum!

Bandit, them ain't no ordinary cordless screwdrivers. Them's the fancy kind with variable speed and reversible.

Monte, wax the threads on those clamps (assuming they have any)... they'll work a lot smoother and grip better.

Randy, get a tire jack. You never know when you'll need one.

Well gang, I got to cleaning up the ol' Craftsman lathe, needed a couple of bolts that I don't have so I went shopping. I now have a small pile of expensive wood and everything I need to start turning pens. Don't ask…. and no, I didn't get the bolts. Did I ever mention I'm easily distra…


----------



## DIYaholic

LJer Dbhost has a thread on another forum, regarding HF Gems. He has a list with stock numbers and a discussion….

http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=47637


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice find on the thread, Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, the woods on fire.


----------



## lightcs1776

Good night all. Hope to get the DC positioned tomorrow, with electrical and a place to call home.

Sweet dreams all. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Don't forget about that Windsor #33 handplane.


----------



## mudflap4869

SCORE!!
6 bundles of walnut boards at the Antique Mall in Joplin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Nice little bundle of joy.
Besides dust, what else will you make???

Trying to keep my eyes open….
As I watch MY NY METS play (as of now) a 13 inning game!!!


----------



## CFrye

Sweet potato fries were consumed. Trip to Lowe's and TSC (Tractor Supply Company) and back home to almost complete Shave Horse 3.0 and off to Joplin to get a sand blasting cabinet on sale at HF. Except they were out of stock :-( 
On to Antique Mall for hunting of rust. I heard from 2 isles away *"JACKPOT!" * When Jim found the walnut.
My own 'little' score for my miniature tool collection









Great pics Bandit! Go rust hunting!!!
Gotta check out that HF gems link


----------



## TedW

My first pen ever… a gold Slimline with Bubinga.

I started finishing with CA, the thin stuff, then the medium, and it looked horrible… like I had dunked it in polyurethane, extra thick. So I sanded it down, to smooth again, did one light coat of CA thin and sprayed it with accelerator. Then I sanded down to 6000 grit. Now it's smooth as marble.

Turning pens is so quiet I think I can make them at 3 in the morning without bothering anybody. And my lathe is right under my upstairs neighbors bedroom. In fact, I think I'll make another one right now.

I won't post to this to my projects till I have a few more. Anyway, here it is…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I've got two little clamp on vises, though not as vintage.
They really do come in handy.
Good score!!!

Going into the *14th* inning….
Perpetual baseball!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nicely done, Ted!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tedster,
& a fine pen it is!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I haven't opened the bundles of walnut yet. I hate should haves and could haves, after I have wasted good lumber. It might be a few days before I come up with concrete ideas. #1 objective is protecting them from Candy. She is just waiting for me to turn my back so she can pilfer some of it.

Drove up to harbor freight in Joplin because they sent me an advertizement with a few things I need. Not one of those items were in stock. "We might have that item next week, come back then." This is about the fourth time this has happened to me in the Joplin store. This store has the worst custome service of any store I have ever visited. It is an hour one way to Joplin. Not happy with HF at the moment.

Here is wishing all a great weekend, and happy results above the sawdust pile.


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Ted. I am getting closer to lathe work.

Randy, the first baseball game I saw live went 14 innings. It was scoreless until Deon Sanders scored in the top of the 14th.


----------



## bandit571

Jim: Harbour Freight does sell ON-LINE as well. Then have them either ship to Joplin, or to you. Plus, you get a sale ad through your emails, with printable COUPONS !!

Was so worn out yesterday, went right past the Harbour Freight Store in Lima, OH. Drove right on by to go to Walmart???? Must have been tired out. Tain't safe for me to drive around…


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Deon was a football player….
Is the early onset old-timers disease kicking in??? ;^)

Yeah, I know he was a two sport guy.


----------



## mojapitt

I am getting old, it was a long time ago


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you're not THAT old. You just don't waste your gray matter remembering trivial stuff like sports!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
At least you remember it…
It's when you don't, that it is a problem!!!

I can finally go to sleep….
My NY METS decided to end the game….
By allowing the Phillies to win!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Randy that's so sweet of them.


----------



## TedW

The second pen I went through and hit brass









So went ahead and cut away the rest of the wood, saved the brass and cut a new blank to start over.

Muddflap, I'm anxiously awaiting to see what you do with that walnut. Well…. what ever Candy leaves for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Bummer on the pen Ted. That's something I can see me do.

Randy, I hate Philadelphia also.


----------



## TedW

Not a big deal… I just cleaned the wood and glue off and started over. The cost, about 20 minutes and a few square inches of wood. Pics coming later after I have a few more pens made.


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. Coffee is being drunk and I have to face leaky plumbing today. Ugh!


----------



## lightcs1776

Ham, good luck with the plumbing. I hate trying to solder wet pipes. Hope yours gets good and dry.

Candy, sports is not at all trivial. Football is important. Just because Randy speaks of this kids game of baseball as a sport, doesn't devalue real sports.

Mudflap, great stack of walnut. Definitely one of my favorite types of wood. Sure can't blame Candy if you turn your back and your a couple pieces short. Nice find.

Candy, cool clamp. Amazing how much stuff y'all find at antique stores out your way.

Monte, it is impossible for you to ever be old.your only about ten years older than me, and I never intend to grow up. Yeah, I know, I still have to grow old eventually.


----------



## bandit571

MUST HAVE MOUNTAIN DEWS!!!!! RUST HUNTING today, and the Game is afoot…


----------



## mojapitt

50 and foggy this morning. Want it to burn off quickly. Lots of sawdust to make. Coffee is on and breakfast is soon.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good morning world. Glad to see that my name was not in the death notice column this morning. Candy has been blessed with another opportunity to serve her community tonight with a 12 hour shift in the ER. ( 7P to 7A ) So she just went to bed and I have the day to myself. Gee I wonder why I am so glad to be retired and away from the hospital. I had to retire, AGENT ORANGE and Lymes disease left me with a lifetime gift of arthritis so bad that I can no longer hold the surgical instruments. Very few commitments and no money to pay for the ones that I do have. Ok so if I can manage to get both eyes open at the same time I might take my handsome young self out to the shop and make trash out of good materials. It's about 65 degrees and wonderful outside. Maybe I'll just sit on the porch and read for awhile. Its harder to hurt yourself with a book that with a power tool when you are still about half asleep. Well, I might as well find some groceries to poke down my throat and start the day off with a good case of toe-main. All your feet are the same. That's german for bye y,all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning nubbers & nubbettes,

Coffee is being consumed, no donuts in sight….
Once the caffeine takes hold….
the "special" aroma of Chinese shipping grease at HF, awaits me.

Monte,
You are only as old as you feel….
Now go out and feel a pretty 25 year old!!!

Ted,
You are getting as good as William, at this turning thing.
He wood do the same thing!!!

Ham,
I hope the "leaking plumbing" is within the house and not YOU!!! ;^)

Bandits,
Happy rust hunting….
That & hands off MY Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
"...50 and foggy…"
Is that a weather report or a personal update???

Jim,
Old school, low tech book reading IS dangerous….
Watch out for paper cuts!!!


----------



## bandit571

Short break to unload a few items…..film at 11:00


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Coffee's drunk. (drank? drinked?...anyway, it's gone ) No B&G or donuts today. Still living on last nights fried pork chops and gravy.

Candy, If you must have a vice, it's good to have a little one.

Good score on the walnut, Jim. Don't let Randy get to you. The pages of e-books can't be turned down to mark your place. And, you don't need to make book ends and shelves for an e-book, either. Where's the fun in that?

Randy, glad you made it safe and sound. Physically sound, that is. Open bar tonight?

Ted, very nice pen. Looks like the lathe is working well and the upstairs neighbors are happy. Give them a set. Maybe they won't complain so much. Then, again…....

I'm probably the only guy on this thread who's never smelled the inside of a HF store. But, their print catalog does smell a bit funky. The online one's not so bad.

Time for a bit of shop time today. Gotta leave to pick up the grands at around 2 PM. Then, no shop for a while. It'll take lots of time to spoil the kids.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubber-dubbers,

Jim…. nice score on the Walnut

Re. the smell of HF: The Chinese have very low quality controls (they put melamine in baby formula and killed hundreds of kids for cryin out loud… not to mention the thousands of dogs poisoned in the US and Canada by melamine contaminated Chinese dog food protein suppliments). I think they formulate their plastic with some nasty stuff (my guess is high recycled content and impure resins). I got a 100' air hose from Home Depot and kept wondering why the basement smelled like cat pee all the time. Turns out it was the air hose all along. Had it three years and it still wreaks…. keep it in the barn now-a-days.

I think they have some kind of natural inclination towards cheating in their country. All the melamine problems were intentional, as the melamine is dirt cheap and when added to the (soy?) meal, it tricks the protein content test, and makes the stuff look super nutritious. When if fact, it's poisonous. The overwhelming prevalence of pirated media and software and the government sponsored hackers are also examples.

Though they're fading fast, our culture has benefited greatly from the values imparted from it's Judeo-Christian heritage. The simple concept of it being wrong to lie is a good example, as it's not at all the norm in many, many cultures. Yet it's the underpinning of every business transaction in the west (i.e. the blanket purchase order).


----------



## gfadvm

Ted, Pen turned out nice.

Jim, Good score on the walnut. Sorry I didn't realize mudflap was you.

Baby shower at my house today so I have been banished to the outdoors until after 4:00PM. Hopin it doesn't rain!


----------



## DS

I feel like i am in good company now… My CNC blog made the eMag!
(This is where all the cool eMagger elite hang out right?) ;-)

Just remember, you knew me before I was famous! Hahaha


----------



## DS

Andy, there are worse things than being banished to the outdoors, except, maybe in Phoenix, where, when the thermometer on the dash in my car says it is 104 degrees outside, I roll the windows down "to let the heat out.

.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to the infamous HF….
I wonder what will be rung through the cash register???

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

DS … I hope not. They might force me to leave. Grin. Good job with teh CNC.

Matt, while I prefer not to shop at HF, sometimes it just isn't affordable elsewhere. And that's coming from a guy who buys Chevy or Ford only, although it's getting to the point where it doesn't really matter.

Went to hook up my new circuits. Shut the main off this time. Nope, didn't do that last time … was told not to bother. Made it a LOT more relaxing. Went to put the breakers in only to find out they weren't the correct ones, despite what the sign on the shelf said. Back to Home Depot with an old breaker to match up.

Have a great time Randy. If you only buy the decent stuff, you won't spend much at all.


----------



## ssnvet

Just picked up me '78 Sierra 1-ton from me favorite shade tree mechanic. Patched exhaust pipe, new muffler, fiber-glassed the rusted out cab corner so it would pass inspection. As long as I can keep this truck on the road for one car payment worth of repair work a year, I think I'll stick with it.

Now that I have the truck back, I need to haul a load of stone and make a dump run. Then layup some more firewood.


----------



## ssnvet

Finished up the last of the Vermont Blend Green Mountain Coffee today (been saving it for weekends when I use the French press). Thanks again Randy. It's been a treat.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you have far more restraint than I. Think mine was gone in just over a week. Two of us partake and we go through two presses most mornings.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still have a little coffee left. Only drink it at firehouse on second day, when i make the coffee. Liams learning how to use a knife. 
Oh my god.


----------



## GaryC

Anybody use shellac flakes?


----------



## JL7

Yes….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I eat frosted flakes.


----------



## GaryC

Where do you get them?


----------



## CFrye

This pre-nightshift-nap has been interupted by a full bladder and an empty stomach. Both urgencies taken care of, caught up here, nap to be continued. That is all.


----------



## bandit571

Back spasams all day. Rust Hunt this morning was a little bit on the slim side. Two drills and a sander.

Spent $1.50 on the first drill









And already had a bit for it. Samson 8012 cordless drill? Second drill was a corded one









POWRKRAFT Looks like a 3/8" chuck. Donation at a church rumage sale, along with this handsander









Sandpaper for this came in a roll. Wear a section out, tear it off, wind out a new section, and clamp up. Rolls cost more than the sander did, even back then. About like buying a printer, and then having to fork out for the ink….

Now IF this lower back would settle down, I might be able to go to work the next three nights…


----------



## JL7

Gary - there are probably better places to go, but I use Rockler. One jar of flakes goes a long ways…...I just mix up tiny little batches, like maybe a baby food jar size batch, because it has a six month shelf life…....but it's handy to have around…....


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, thanks. I want to start using it…. I think. Going to give it a try, anyway


----------



## DIYaholic

We're traveling on I-495 (the LIE) into Queens, for the party.

Thought I would say hello (& good bye), before I can't speak or type!!!

I escaped HF without maxing out my credit card.
The CC will be saved for Woodcraft, tomorrow!!!

Matt & all,
glad you enjoyed the coffee.

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Flakes can be had at woodcraft too.

Shop now has two additional 20 amp circuits, tested and wired correctly. The circuit for the DC is connected to the box but I am waiting for a 20 amp switch with a light that goes on when the switch is on. Switch will be in the shop.

Matt, sound like a smart plan on the truck. I hate payments.


----------



## DIYaholic

See Purdy iz a wund#& t +


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Honey, I'm home…..*

After a week and a half of being down due to an indirect hit from an electrical storm, I have returned… Well sorta, my modem seems to be cutting in and out. I think I'm gonna have to replace it. It really amazes me that AT&T can take that long to send someone out to check out a piece of their equipment that has took a lightning hit…..

Anyway, enough about the weather… Did I miss any world news of importance??? (other then Randy crying himself to sleep every night because I'm wasn't here)


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy complained about the heat in the shop all last evening, so today I went out and got her a 20 inch fan. mine is a 36 inch floor model which she says makes to much noise for her. No doubt I will have to build a stand for it just to get a little quiet time when she is out there. I also picked up a small sandblaster so I we can clean the big rust off her treasures from the junk stores. Now I just have to assemble it. Yes I will follow the directions, maybe. Hope they are not in chinese. Later y'all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is my auction find of today…..

William, don't drool on the keyboard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also need an i.d. on these fence/straight edge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You've said that before!


----------



## JL7

That's a fine looking piece for the museum Marty…...you gonna get you some oxen to power it up? It is very cool BTW….

BRB…...


----------



## JL7

OK, I'm back, just to confuse Bill…......

Building a shadow box, went to glass store today to get a custom cut piece of glass…....I managed to get* BOTH* dimensions wrong…........I'm on a time out….


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Welcome back! That sewing machine you picked up looks awesome (sarc)! Dave might be interested too. BRB.

Jeff-Try rotating the glass 90*. If that doesn't work, try flipping the glass over.


----------



## DIYaholic

Where um I???


----------



## JL7

Thanks Don…...I'll try that….....crap…...

Randy:










Make sure your sister takes pictures…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whatcha drinkin randy?

BRB!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, i thought it was a scroll saw. Silly me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Tanks, I tawt you waz lost!

bye tha weigh….
I'um knot az think as use drunk I iz!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Baby shower was a success. I gave the last Teddy Bear Rocker to the prospective mother and she seemed thrilled.

I spent the day with the mill and new planer. Really hot and humid but a fun day! That planer does make some shavings in a hurry!


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm thinking Randy is cold sober, because it takes talent to type that way.

Marty,. welcome back. Great find. That is one cool scroll saw.

Andy, you had to attend a baby shower? Isn't that kind of like a wedding shower, where we aren't allowed to attend? I think a teddy bear rocker is a great gift. We still have our rocker that was passed down to us, and it will never be given away, unless it is for one of the grandkids.


----------



## JL7

Randy - it's about time you finally make some sense….......have another before it's closed bar…..

Andy - sounds like a good day…....are you using the new planer for skip planing the rough (dry) boards?


----------



## DIYaholic

The bar is now closed, well kinda….
FREE drinks are done with, one must now pay for them.
As a result, I'm stuck under the pool table & everybody has left for home…

Can someone please pick me up (off the floor) and drive me home???


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
How dirty was the baby, that it needed a shower???

Marty,
Will the scroll saw be a user or like you & just sit around & collect dust???

Jeff,
The glass is the correct dimension….
You just built the box wrong!!!

I was having a GREAT day….
Then AT&T got Marty back online!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Chris, I was banished from the house until the shower was over! There were no males in attendance.

Jeff, I wanted to be able to plane wider lumber and take more off per pass. At 18" and 5 HP for the price of a 12" DeWalt, I couldn't pass it up! If I ever wanted to, I can add gang rip blades, moulding knives, or an 18" sanding drum. And Made In The USA! So far the customer service has been great as well.


----------



## JL7

Randy - truth be known…..the box IS the wrong dimensions…..screwed up and built it smaller than was specified…....and then I got the glass dimensions wrong…...I'm on a roll!

Andy - that is a sweet setup you got for sure, and you really got a deal. I see them advertised around here for a couple grand…......glad it's working out and it has no tires to go flat, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

On the way to the party, my sister took the wrong exit….
So we ended up arriving just a little late.

In order to confirm our safe arrival home, I was to text my other sister of that fact.
I instead asked (texted) her if Hoboken, NJ was indeed our intend destination???
She quickly called in a panic!!!


----------



## JL7

Adventures in the Big Apple….did you make it back to the Rockaways Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe & sound, having a cold one in Brookhaven….

BTW: My nephew was looking at upgrading to a quality pen….
Hence he loved his gift!
My niece was equally pleased, as she loves a mechanical pencil for drawing!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, I just can't pass up a good deal on power tools!  The planer probably won't pay for itself but it is a good addition to the mill and I need to put planing service in my ad. Another LJ with a mill like mine charges 50 cents a BF to plane lumber for his customers.


----------



## JL7

Randy - That's very cool….you may have found your next calling…...look out William…..

Have fun with the family….cheers!

Andy - I think I could live with $0.50 a BF for planing! Good luck with the venture…....looking forward to seeing your setup one of these days…....


----------



## JL7

Not sure if it was Monte that sent them, but it's been stormin' like crazy here for the last 4 hours or so….....the thunder machine is rumbling now….....


----------



## GaryC

Dang, Andy, just think how fast that whole process would be with a little investment in a tractor…..


----------



## JL7

Uh oh…...we woke Gary up…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, the planer sounds incredible. It would be totally under utilized here, but I'd love to see pictures.

Randy, I've been in the city too many times, my condolences. Seriously though, have fun.

Jeff, the "Big Apple" isn't so big. Once you get used to it, it's just another city. Granted, I'm rather biased … I hate cities with a passion.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, My toys all have to pay their way and I just can't justify a tractor  I'm still hearing that my tractor with the broken crank will be brought back to life some day. But I'm not holding my breath. And yes, it did pay for itself!


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't sent all the storms. I am still surrounded here.


----------



## JL7

So translated Monte…...you're sending MORE…..thanks…....

Try to stay above water…....! They are talking a bunch of rain…...


----------



## GaryC

My kids, kids-in-law and grandkids spent last Monday here taking care of one of the fallen trees. They put in a whole day of work.

Before their work










After their work


----------



## Gene01

Did Andy just post that he's selling planed lumber for 50 cents A b.f. ?
I'm on my way back to OK…this time with a pickemup and a trailer!

Good find, Marty. Don't know anything about those straight edges, but they sure look nice. As does the scroll machine thingy.

Got the grandkids here. I'm tuckered. G'nite.


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo back at ya.

Randy - Never shopped at HF before. Sounds like it would be a Canadian Tire equivalent (aka Crappy Tire) Glad the gifts were well received. More personal than a gift card for the liquor store

Bandit - nice that Candy shared her back pain with you.

Marty - welcome back to the future. Did you pick up the milk I asked you to get?? Don't think you missed any world news. A lot of electrical work going on.


----------



## DIYaholic

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy - you're lucky you were banished. Baby showers are torturous events. Do relatives still insist on knitting horrible little jackets that babies never wear?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night Randy. A tall glass of water and an Advil may be a good idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Seems I'm late to the party.

Past my bedtime anyway. Good night room, good night moon. Good night all you goons.


----------



## mojapitt

Good night Sandra. Sleep well.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Grandma bought the kids each a rod and reel. Today we take them fishing. Before we go, grandpa will provide some hands on instruction re: casting. This oughtta be hilarious. I haven't had a rod and reel in my hand for 30 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Gene, sounds like fun. I enjoyed teaching the kids how to fish.

Y'all have a great day. Sunny and a comfortable 54 here. Beautiful.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning Nubbers & nibblers,

I'm 50(ish) & foggy here this morning….
But the sun is shunning brightly, maybe a little to bright!!!
I wish I had read *74*'s advice earlier!!!
Where's my coffee….

A good time was had by all, at the party.
I got to see my BIL (purple shirt & tan shorts) play bass, for the first time….









Can't blame the drummer, for watching the television….
That is MY NY Mets playing!!!
On Friday night, MY NY Mets decided to let the Phillies win, in 14 innings.
Yesterday MY NY Mets decided to WIN in 14 innings!!!

Gene,
Good luck, please don't be like a fish & get hooked yourself!!!
Did you get the point???


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you had fun Randy.

Now I will add my pet peeve with bands. I played in a band for 23 years, never once did I ever have a music stand on stage. Drives me nuts to see someone use one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got sidetracked by a quart jar…..

Andy, I've seen some women do some really talented things in a rocker… at a party… on a stage… never mind…..

Jeff, something has to call on Randy first for there to be a next…..

Sandra, Was that white, butter or chocolate???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I bought a bunch of rods and reels in an auction that I've been rebuilding for my Grandyoungins'.....


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the advice, Randy. I got the point of your barb. 
Although, I certainly enjoy eating most anything that comes from the water, I'll leave the fish catching to someone else. 
Seining for turtles, frog gigging and crawfish trapping is more to my liking.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Have you noticed the irritating banter, compliments of AT&T internet restoration???

Good idea, leaving the fish catching to others….
That also leaves the fish cleaning to others!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

AT&T had the nerve to send me a survey and ask me how they're doin'???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, If you only catch the big ones, then you don't have to clean 'em. You just freeze 'em and take 'em to the taxidermist…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Besides, I don't use bait on my hooks, that way I'm not bothered by 'em…..


----------



## mojapitt

Had a little monsoon just blow through. Mother nature doesn't seem to care that was not part of my itinerary today.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't use bait either.
Nor do I use a rod, reel, hook, line or sinker!!!

Monte,
Please keep the monsoon localized….
I'll be traveling today.
Thanks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm about to hit the road, on my way to Woodcraft in West Springfield, Massachusetts….
I hope there credit card reader is working & that they are fully stock with toys, err tools!!!

Should be a good travel day….
clear skies & no forecast of rain anywhere along the route.
Now then, if I could only get them wheelchairs off the sidewalks!!!

Y'all have fun and play safe….


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Take a pair of needlenose pliers and some sharp side cutters to remove fishhooks from grandkids. Saves a trip to the ER.


----------



## CFrye

ER doc I worked with learned this fish hook removal technique in Field and Stream magazine 




Saves the trip to the ER and the hook!


----------



## lightcs1776

Good video, Candy. I will admit, I winced when he went to yank that hook out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Another Baby Charlee milestone achieved. Her birth weight was 1 lb 12 oz and today, at 50 days old, she weighs 3 lb 8 oz-she' doubled her birth weight! No more nasogastric tube; she's strictly breast feeding and supplementing with breast milk from a bottle. Talking about sending her home when she can regulate her own body temperature. The NICU staff is transitioning her to room air and she's doing well with that.

Jim-I'm missing a bundle of walnut and I'm wondering if you might have seen it.

Randy-Safe travels home. Looks like the drummer is a Mets baseball fan.

Monte-When I sing on stage, I use a music stand for the playlist and lyrics, but I'm certainly not a professional.

Jeff-I'm putting a plan together for the crossword puzzle cutting board. I'd like to get some ebony for the black squares. Might hit up some online sources.

Andy-Glad you survived the baby shower. I'm thinking you might get a surprise tractor for Father's.Day. If you give me the specs on your dream tractor, I'll put a bug in Carol's ear.


----------



## lightcs1776

Awesome news, Don. That's great.


----------



## JL7

Gary - I'm looking at the pictures…..how did the kids and grandkids get that tree standing again?? That's amazing!

Good luck on the fishing trip Gene…...fish or not, it's a great a way to spend some time with the grandkids…...enjoy…

Marty - you should post some more details on the scroll saw…....does it have a name on it?

Candy - the fishhook video is a little unsettling…...especially at lunchtime…...

Don - that is some great news about Charlee! The going home part is great to hear…....Looking forward to your crossword adventure…..the ebony would be nice, don't know where you would find any reasonably tho…...good luck in the hunt….I'll keep my eyes peeled as well…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I am so wrapped up in this current project. 
Ya'll know I like learning new skills, and this is one of the biggest draws for me with wood working. 
Well it is almost as much fun honing old skills as well. 
With all the other things I've been doing, it appears I had forgotten some of the challenges a simple chair with mortise and tenon joints can present.


----------



## bandit571

Yawn…..Afterwork nap not enough, after 25 hours straight being awake…..NEED Mountain Dews!

Ah, that is a bit better.

Back spasms still hitting at the belt line, walking around like walter Brennen…...

Did a bit of wire brushing to the brace, and tried the bit in some pine. Works as advertized…

Old belt from the beltsander was torn down to fit the new "Blue Racer" sander. Need to find a roll. like Blue Grass Tools used to sell for those sanders.

Plugged in the electric motored drill…..works. Has a chuck key taped to the cord. All metal drill, and it did not give out any "tickles". No reverse, though.

Next Rust Hunt will be for bits for that PEXTO "Samson 8012" brace. Was a LOT of fun drill a hole with it…


----------



## bandit571

Randy! Eyes ON the road!

Marty: You had a quart jar and didn't share??? WTF! It might have helped this back pain a bit….


----------



## bandit571

EEEWWWW! I just used Randy AND Marty in the same post? Have to do a Defrag of the computer after that one.

Mountain Dew can is empty…and it hurts too bad to get out of this chair. Calling off work tonight is NOT an option…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rains continue here. This may require an aggressive nap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home from camping. Had a lot of fun on Liam's first cub camp out. Gave the worlds dirtiest boy a bath when we got home. Did a little fishing before we came home. That was fun. We used hooks and jigs. Caught a few fish. I now remember what it is like sleeping on the ground. I also know that the more you do it, the more you get used to it. When I went on forest fires,I would sleep on the ground for 2 weeks. It wasn't so bad. It might have been that the more tired I got after weeks of climbing mountains, the more I could have slept on anything.

Marty, quart jars are cool.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, send me your glasses. I'll clean them for you


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went camping….Uncle Sam paid me to go…

Wire wheel work is almost done, nice sunny day out, so









Took my "Buck-Fifty" Cordless drill outside for some photos of the clean up. It even will drill a hole









Now, I will need to scrounge around for some bits for it….


----------



## superdav721

http://chiselandforge.com/tools/tool-gloat-2/


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the best kind of camping…uncle Sam pays ya. When I fought fires out west it was like paid vacation and the forest service paid me. 2 weeks paid vacation.

Talking to our cub leader this weekend. He's marine reservist I believe and is a construction engineer. He's being deployed to Afghanistan for 9 months as the commander for a firefighting base. He was telling me that he has no experience as a firefighter, but there is a shortage of officers to command such a base and so… It was great to talk to him. A very nice guy. He expects to also be deployed in the future as the military winds down operations and deconstructs bases.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Thanks for the video, I think peed on myself after passed out…..

Don, That's great news…..

bandit, There's another one in the fridge, help yourself…..

Monte, Squeeze everything you can out of it before sending it forward…..

Jeff, I'll see what I can throw together…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost went off the road….
reading Bandits warning!!!

trip is half over….
stopped in West Springfield, Massachusetts Woodcraft….
my credit card was not denied.
guess I didn't buy enough!!!

having lunch, then back on the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped this morning at an AT&T store while up in Greenwood and picked up a new modem. Hopefully replacing this will take care of the rest of the problems. I'm going under my desk into the maze of wires and facing this battle head-on. If you guys haven't heard back from me in 1 hour, just remember that I love ya'll…..

Well, except Randy…..


----------



## JL7

Randy's on the loose again…....Fear and Loathing in Vermont, or something like that…..

Congrats on the new grandbaby Dave! Nice tool gloat as well…...a well deserved YOU SUCK!!

Bill…...glad you survived the camp out…....if I was a little younger, that would sound like fun! Good you got the time to spend with the little guy….

Gary - I see a downed tree in the "before" photo and an upright tree in the "after"........what am I missing here??

Anybody seen Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Be sure that the outlet, supplying the modem has power.
This can be done be sticking a straight bladed screwdriver into one of the slots!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch & rest stop is over….
Time to hit the sidewalks again!!!

I'll see y'all at the end….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dave that was a great post. Congrats on baby Hadliegh. Is this the same video that you posted here last week or different. It doesn't show up on my iPad even on you site. That shiny wood bodied plane in your first photo is amazing. Where did that come from?


----------



## JL7

Bill - here are Dave's video links:


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats on the new grand baby, Dave. Looks like you've got your hands full between Hadleigh and the new gets.

Randy-Eyes on the road, fella!


----------



## JL7

Bump…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I just remembered that I wanted to comment on the WWII memorial and China in particular. I knew that Japan had invaded Manchuria before the start of the war and renamed the area Manchukuo with a proJapanese govt, but did not know of the losses of China as a result of the war. It is not widely covered in shows about the war, which is where I learn most of what I know. China had 3,000,000 to 4,000,000 military deaths and as many as 20,000,000 total deaths, almost 4% of the total population. In contrast we lost a total of 420,000. This table has some interesting and surprising totals. Check out Poland and it's total deaths as a percentage of 1939 population. Germany's losses were surprising to me too.


----------



## GaryC

OK, Jeff…... The downed tree is an OAK. The standing tree is a PINE…. Maybe difficult concept for folks from Minisorta to catch. Next time we have a meet and eat, I'll do a tutorial


----------



## JL7

OK Gary…..to be honest, I didn't even realize you HAD trees in the Lone Star State let alone 2 kinds!


----------



## JL7

I didn't really mean that Gary - I'm sorry. I know you have trees in Texas…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the links Jeff. I'll watch them when I have time at work tonight.


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, that's funny Jeff.


----------



## mojapitt

Whoever it was that wanted broken bandsaw blades, send me a pm. I just broke another one.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff…. boy you gotta learn some Texas g-gografree We got trees!! This is East Texas. You're thinking of West Texas. We also have a rather large beach. There's a couple of mountains. This is Texas, boy. We got it all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it was bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whew… I fell asleep under there and damn near forgot what I went under there for…..


----------



## JL7

Gary, never was very good at g-gografree…......

I see Eddie's been lurking around…....maybe he can find time to stop by…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you noticed that Jeff was not good at g-gografree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed that the trees in Texas tumble. I noticed that Eddie is "around". And I noticed that too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been lurking around ,started a post on the for the third r fourth time on the boil and then the puter shuts off ,getting a new one tomorrow , i think it got some of Martys corn squezzing got split on it , 1700 plus post to many to read ,but before i loss my connection it was great and the most fun i have had in a long time and Rex is probable still smiling . we put together a great gathering and tribute .


----------



## GaryC

It really was a great week end, Eddie. And even tho others helped you, you still did most of the work plus donated your house. Big thanks to you for what you did


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

im ready for another one ,
William did get to read the project it was great 
Dave loved the Video too


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie….We're pretty sure Marty spilled some of the corn squezzin's on his computer as well…....

Good to hear from ya, and like Gary said - thanks for all the hard work putting the boil together…..good times!!

If Marty volunteers to help with your new computer…..Just say no…........


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary it was a pleasure im not sure about all the work everybody seemed to be helping ,even the kids were pitching in .a few times i got kinda like a snake in a bush hog tring to keep up with everthing was doing pretty good till i found this mason jar of tea , thanks yall it was great ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff thats was a lot of music you gave me im set for a few years ,great tunes in case i forgot thanks

David and me redid my shop and going to post it tomorrow i can now find tools .knew they where there somewhere ,


----------



## GaryC

Finally got the top done. Got to finish sanding, put it on the box and do the finish. Not too slow. Only been a couple of months


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Gary. What woods are in that?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary thats going to be a eye catcher there ,good looking top


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## GaryC

Bill, top is bubinga, string is maple, chevron is walnut, hickory, purple heart, zeebra and oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just realized I didn't post the link to the WWII stats that I eluded to.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_War_II_casualties


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, that's it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great work, Gary. That top is beautiful.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Good tip on the hook removal. Can't believe that guy stuck it in his arm TWICE on purpose!
I cut some spalted hackberry for you and Jim today. Some is in 2' sections and some is 8' logs. Help yourself!

Don, Keep those great Charlee updates coming. We are so happy she is thriving.

Dave, ANOTHER grandbaby? I gotta go check this out.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, Another cutie!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy ,Chris and Bill you missed a good one ,it was a great meeting of LJs this was the 2nd one sure there will be a third . hope you can make the next one

congrads Dave ,time to get the cradle out 

Don Great news .want be long and shell be home


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I watched the fish hook removal video. I can get very good sympathy pains. Makes ya want to wet yourself.

Gary, awesome looking board.


----------



## mojapitt

I envisioned Randy's trip home looking like a scene from Smoky and the Bandit.


----------



## mudflap4869

Eddie you needed a vacation after the invasion of hungry travelers. Thanks my friend for the best weekend I have had in more than 30 years. Candy and I got married on saturday Jan 14 1984 and that weekend was also a good one. I never want to get married again so somebody needs to plan another shindig like yours was.

Don. Tickled pink about CHARLEE thriving, prayers do pay off don't they.

Candy just left for another 7P to 7A in the ER. She can't retire soon enough to suite me. But then I will never have the shop to myself again. Someone at the hospital offered to give her an old shopsmith so we will go and check it out tomorrow after I see my VA shrink. PTSD meds keep me from being violent. Now I let Candy do all my fighting for me, and she has never had a fight since I have known her.

We just ate a large bowl of gumbo and I am ready for a nap. Actualy falling asleep here in front of the computer, so later y'all.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim it was a blast and had a great time and many good laughs and welcome to LJs .Gumbo now im hungry .looking forward to the next gathering like the Mudflap


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte you and Randy have got to be at the next one if yall can it was great BSing live and to have that many woodworker at one time was awesome


----------



## boxcarmarty

Start picking spots on the map…..


----------



## Gene01

Great videos Dave! Beautiful little sweetheart you have there.Cute big sis, too. Loved reliving the good times. Thanks, Buddy.

And Don, great news about Charlee. I'll bet you all will celebrate when she comes home. She's going to be a real little fighter. She already is.

Gary, glad you got the tree removed. Any decent lumber to be had? Any progress on Melissa's kitchen?

Hey eddie! good to see you back. When you get your new computer, how about some shop pictures? 
We all had a great time. You are a wonderful host.

Thanks Andy and Candy, for the tips and the video. Thankfully, no one got hooked.

I'd love to show you all a picture of the stringer of small mouth the grand kids caught. The problem is, they didn't catch any. But they spent 4 hours trying. They loved every minute of it. I'm sure we'll be doing it again.

Tomorrow it's go carts, arcades corn dogs and ice cream cones.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene it was fun and heres a preview of the shop posting to come when i get it up and running .my puter that is 
David came in a few days early and showed him my shop . hes thinking you got to be kidding me  lol


----------



## lightcs1776

Eddie, I know I missed a great time, but I sure appreciate everyone sharing the pictures and memories with me.

Dust collector is coming along. All wiring has been run, a 20 amp switch with on indication light has been ordered, and the cart, which will hold the DC and the separator is almost done. Here's a picture of the current status.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet set up coming along on the dust collection .Chris 
whats a indication light ?


----------



## GaryC

Gene, I got the square edge scraper in. It's great. Really glad I have both.
Eddie, looking forward to seeing pictures of the "new" shop


----------



## DIYaholic

My road trip has come to it's inevitable conclusion….
I'm home safe & sound, without having…
Ended up in Hoboken!!!

I had to take a hop, skip & a jump to the end of the numerous posts….

Gotta go get caught up….


----------



## ssnvet

Evening all,

Awesome service this a.m. Then IHOP and puttering at Barnes & Noble's.

Finished cutting up the two trees I dropped last week to stove length and started splitting that up. Should have my second cord laid up soon.

Going on my third week with no significant shop time… Just haven't had the motivation. I think I've been mildly depressed over all the crap going down at work lately :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I hear ya….
Regarding a crappy work environment being depressing and killing all motivation.
You might want to try what I do….
Drink heavily!!! YMMV.

Marty,
Did the screwdriver circuit tester work???

I gotta go checkout all the links and what not….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Eddie. The indicator light is a red light (although could be other colors) that is lit when the switch is on. I figure I should be able to hear the DC, but just in case, I'll see the light, if I leave it on, when I turn off the shop lights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I have a trash can collector too, a broom and dust pan gets it there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I also find Randy depressing…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, we have something in common. Cordless dust collectors!


----------



## JL7

Box lid is looking good Gary…..purtty fancy for sure…..

Chris - the DC is looking good…....using the stairway however, seems like a challenge…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, the can will become the infamous Then baffle … I hope. I hate, hate, hate spending money on a DC, especially when I really would rather spend it on a Vega pro 40 TS fence … Or something like that. Grin. But with four kids upstairs and a small shop in the basement, I figure I better think about the kids and Sherry's lungs.

Jeff, thanks. It has been moved to it's permanent location. It's takings bit longer to get finalized.

By the way, I'm thinking about ordering 5" PVC for the baffle, since the connection to the motor inlet is 5". Then I can run 5" duct near each piece of equipment. Sound OK?


----------



## boxcarmarty

early meeting in the morning so I'm outta here…..

night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good riddance, I mean good night Marty!!!

Chris,
5" main runs, brought down at each machine, should be great. I believe that 6" would be too large for the HF 2HP DC.

Gary,
I agree with the rest….
The box looks fantastic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, I plan to come to the next one for sure. As Marty said, we should work on a location so people can plan.

My 13th anniversary is tomorrow. The celebration will be going to Liam's baseball game.

Liam caught a fish today. He almost caught another one. I made the cast because it was a tight spot. I handed him the rod so he could reel in and he said is this a heavy lure, because it feels heavy. I said I think you have a fish. He reeled it toward the bank and then it jumped and got off. He really wanted the bass, but was happy with the bluegill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Matt, did you finish that mahogany chest yet or is that what you need to get back into the shop for?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Is Liam coming to my place with you? If so he can fish in the back yard! If he hooks a 20 pound koi it may drag him in.

eddie, Good to 'see' you back! Ella's birthday party was fun but the "Boil" would have been more fun! Hope David made it back to NM without incident.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He is coming Andy. I told him about feeding the koi, but I think he'd be scared to death of catching one. If there is some fishing to be done, we will bring some poles.


----------



## JL7

Nice catch Liam! Can't wait to see the 20# Koi on the line….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave had his tool gloat….

I made the obligatory stop at the HF on long Island.
The real purpose of the trip to HF was to acquire these,
to store "O. B. Shine Juice"....









Some how this stuff jumped into my shopping cart….
& I felt that I should take them all home and care for them!!!









On the way back to Vermont I stopped at the half way point for lunch….
& to pop into the West Springfield Massachusetts' Woodcraft store.









I didn't go crazy, just a few "necessities"....









Replacement cover for my "glue-bot", Pen Blank Center Finder, another Center Finder….
& some pen blanks: Lignum Vitae, Bloodwood & a couple of Zebra Wood.
I also got a quart of "Anchorseal 2", just to have around….
See, nothing extravagant, just necessities!!!


----------



## JL7

Now for something completely different. A friend of mine was at an antique shop and she saw this really cool octagon parts storage thing with pie shaped drawers. But she forgot to take pictures of it and they were asking $2K for it…..but it sounded cool. Then today, I was watching American Pickers on TV, and they found some of those pie shaped drawers…..

I googled it and how cool are these bad boys:



















They were built around the turn of the century by *American Bolt and Screw Case Company* to sell to hardware stores.

Then someone on OWWM.org built one and blogged about it - you have to sign up for the website to see it though, at least I did:

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=67921&hilit=parts+bin

And found this in the blog:










Or you can see more images HERE.

William…....this looks right up your alley…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Randy. At least now you can brush your hair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Jeff, this looks right up your alley. It looks like there is only a slide on one side.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Why brush my hair….
Who needs parallel hair!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I agree with Bill….
I can't believe I typed that!!!


----------



## JL7

Nice scores Randy….those little round HF magnets are handy - you can thread a 1/4-20 bolt thru them and make little hangers out of them….

Bill - the drawers are free floating, but have a pin in them to keep you from pulling them out…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, have you started drawing the plans yet?


----------



## JL7

Not yet Gary - I've to many screw ups to fix in the shop right now…..but I guess they did make tabletop versions of that case…....I'd think about that one maybe…...


----------



## DIYaholic

I've seen a few ideas for putting those magnets into service….
Figured I'd get one and see what I can come up with.


----------



## GaryC

That would be a perfect project for you, Jeff. And you would do such a good job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
With all the intricate setups to get accurate cuts….
You may as well make several at once!
I'll start a sign up sheet, for all the orders!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - we'll need cash up front….the hardware cost alone for that thing would be huge….....I better get a job…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, great pic of your boy. Awesome to have father / son time.

Randy, I was just at that Woodcraft last weekend or the one before. Would have loved to say hello.

Back to sucking up water. Main broke when a pile if boxes shifted tonight and busted the pipe … Before the shutoff. Town came out and turned off the water from the yard shutoff for me. Almost done cleaning up with the shopvac. Fortunately I realized something was wrong when the water pressure dropped. Next time I best remember to check for electrical before running through inch deep water. Glad I didn't get a surprise. I'm moving my drill battery charger off the floor from now on.

Have a good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Hardware isn't an issue….
We'll just get Dave to forge up all the pieces!!!
Monte & Andy can supply the rough lumber….
Really it is just your labor!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
The same store you say….
Timing IS everything!!!

Bummer on the busted pipe….
I hope damage was minimal. Glad you weren't shocked & that it wasn't worse!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks Jeff, you just gave me the idea for the next jewelry box I build. 
My wife would love that one on a lazy Susan type turn table so she can easily access all sides of it.


----------



## JL7

Chris, that is a bummer on the basement…...I had some flooding problems here and it sucks…...dodged a bullet, we had 6" of rain in the last 2 days, and no flooding yet for me…..lot's of folks not so lucky. A couple of houses fell into sink holes…more rain tomorrow…..


----------



## GaryC

William, have you been able to send the Rex project to Mrs Rex?


----------



## JL7

Cool William….thought you would like that one…...I was thinking a smaller spice rack version also…..maybe hang it under the top cupboards…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary, it is packaged up and ready to roll. 
Currently I am waiting on a reply back from his son. I just want to touch base with him and verify the mailing address and all before I actually ship it. I hope to hear from him and it actually leave town early this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of magnets, I have a pretty good supply of magnets. Mthese things are about 3/8" x 1/8" and are amazingly strong. I don't know what kind they are exactly. My wife gets them with hearing aids. They are meant to be attached to a phone. When the phone is put to the ear, the magnets signals the hearing aid to turn up. Anyway, I don't know how much of a hassle shipping would be, but I'd be happy to send some if you have a use for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Those magnets may make great catches for boxes, pen cases and the like.
When you say a "pretty good supply".... how many you talking about???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've probably got 25-30 in my shop and I can probably get 20 more easily. The thing is she gets them with each hearing aid she orders so she gets about 6-8 per week. What do you glue them with?


----------



## DIYaholic

I would you epoxy.

Are they ceramic?
Rare earth?
Alien???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello all. The adventure of Chris vs. Water is over. Water lost. No permanent damage, other than my back aches. Oh well. It ended up being around 40 - 50 gallons of water, based on what I took out with the Shop-vac. Could have been much worse. Just glad I realized something was up with the water pressure. I'll be calling into work tomorrow so I can make the necessary repairs and have the water turned back on. Unfortunately my plumbing skills have grown to be fairly decent, due to other issues in the home.

Have a great night all. I'm closing my eyes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good that the cleanup is done, Chris.
Go take a hot shower, you've earned it my friend!!!
Oh, never mind!!! :^)

I too am outta here….
Gotz ta make grass flat tomorrow. ;^(

NYTOL,
ZZZZzzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

He has earned it, but he has no water. I think they are ceramic, because I broke one.


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, ouch! But funny. Water will be back on tomorrow.


----------



## Doe

Morning all. During the big chill we lost some siding and shingles to the wind. We finally got a new roof a week or so ago and on Thursday they came to replace the siding-on the wrong (undamaged) wall. They came back on Friday to start the right wall and had to stop part way through because someone injured his ankle. They damaged the cable so no internet (arrrgh!). I doubt that the cable can be fixed so Gerry relocated all the equipment to another room which is darn inconvenient.

There are too many posts to comment on so consider me delighted or dismayed as is appropriate.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I was flitting through the channels and saw the first episode of Due South. I expect you haven't seen it or had to stop watching because of the horror of it. Amazing how they can jam all the stereotypes into one show; I will admit it was funny. Diefenbaker the dog was perfect.


----------



## Doe

Bandit, your cordless drill reminds me of my favorite non powered tool. My father had a push drill that provided hours of entertainment for me as a small child. Gerry got me one years ago for Christmas and it's great for pilot holes, especially since I now have a way to make them perfectly perpendicular. Do you ever see any of these in your rust hunts?

Coffee anyone? I'm all out of Mountain Dew.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. 3rd cup of coffee means it's time to go to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll take a coffee….
Thanks, Doe.

Bummer on the internet thingy beingst busticated!!!

But I don't want to go to work.
Well, I'd be happy to go to work….
Were it to a different job!!!

Oh my….
Where are my manners?

Good morning Nubbers,
Hope today finds you well….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Off to Home Depot for a bit of copper pipe, then onto getting things repaired. The good news is that coffee has still been made and consumed.


----------



## bandit571

Seen a few "eggbeater drill out and about, but they seem to think they are made of gold, around here.

Mornin' to ye, ye Bums and assorted Misfits

Used the work at a Rubber hose factory
The Name when I started there was H.K. Porter, yep THAT HK Porter

Then a lawsuit changed the name to Thermoid Div. We would just call it "Thermmeroid"

Then, yep another lawsuit, and a another name on the building. HBD Ind Inc. aka

Hobos, Bums, and Derrelicks…...wonder which one I was…..


----------



## HamS

Morning, plumbing leak got fixed. Now I am work so I am getting a little rest. Moved lots of stone, got everything mowed and dismantled and put away (mostly) the scaffolding stored beside the barn. For some reason Miss J thinks a pile of lumber next to the barn is unsightly. My back is sore.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice to hear, Ham. Since your done with yours, wanna give me a hand on mine? On second thought, I'm almost done, so it might be a waste of a long drive.

Bandit, those hand drills are great. I had one years ago that I gave away. Sue wish I still had it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morn. 
That's all.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Been lurking all weekend…
Here's a video for those of you who think my earlier fare was …unsettling




G'day mates!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Andy's Koi are huge. But there are some other carp in that pond that are way bigger. And I'll bet he'd be happy to have them caught! If you catch any, I have a recipe for cooking them. Involves a campfire and a board.

Plumbing problems must be epidemic among Stumpy's folks this week. My irrigation line repair was all for naught. 
Gotta work on it today AGAIN! Glad it's outside the house, though. Not as bad as Ham's or Chris's. Gollee Chris, with all the electrical work you just completed and to have that much water in the same space must have been very scary. 
Without professional help, and, God knows I need that, if current or liquid flows through a line and I mess with it, it's gonna leak!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning back at you, William.

Gene, the plumbing is done. My oldest boy had a major water leak at the Y, where he works. Lots of fun.

I used to be completely set against Sharkbites, but wet pipe is near impossible to solder. I've had one in for nearly 10 years now without a problem (though folks need to keeping mind that they interrupt grounding capability). Since the incoming pipe is PVC, grounding isn't an issue. Here it is:


----------



## lightcs1776

Alright, Candy …. I couldn't watch more than ten seconds of that video. I'm not much for watching people putting hooks in their arms, but I'll take it over that!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dealing with a mess here: 1 1/2" rain last night washed a bunch of red mud into my pond (again) and across my gravel driveway from the new development West of me. The developer thought he had this fixed but worse now than before he "fixed" it. He's on his way to see what can be done. I am not a happy camper this morning!


----------



## Gene01

Jeff,
That rotating hardware cabinet is a real masterpiece. I hope either, or both, you and William make one. Anxiously awaiting plans. That would make a great jewelry box. And keep one busy for a good long while.

Blueberry pancakes, sausage and eggs await. Try to fix the irrigation line, then it's off for another adventure filled day with the grands.


----------



## CFrye

Everybody is a critic.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope Andy doesn't take the judge to go talk to the developer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, ill take some bb pancakes. Waiting on my truck to have brake work. I paid 900 for brakes. I want them to not squeak. I hate carp. I killed the ones from my pond.

I loved Due South. I like that actor and leslie nielsen. Also the movie men with brooms, which also had paul gross with leslie as his dad.

Morning all. Just bought cindy a peach tree for our anniversary today.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry, Candy.

Breakfast sounds terrific, Gene. Now I'm getting hungry and it's no where near lunch time.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Anniversary Bill. Hope it's a great day for both of you.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary Bill and Cindy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte and Candy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Anniversary Bill. Always great to celebrate a commitment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Chris. You're right.

Just heard i have another hour to kill waiting for my truck.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Anniversary, Bill


----------



## TedW

Hi gang, just stopping in to lower the new posts count. Over 200 and no, I'm not reading them. Got a few pens turned, they came out pretty nice, project post coming soon. Gotta go…. zooooommmmm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

See ya.


----------



## superdav721

Thank you guys for the wonderful comments on the new grand baby!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

New grand baby?
I missed something Dave. 
I'll call this weekend for the details.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's the latest news. 
I did hear back from Rex's son. The package is going out in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear William. The culmination of a great project.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

William….that's good to hear.

Bill….Happy Commitment Day!!!!
Since you are obviously both committed….
do you each have your own "long sleeved white jacket"???

why do people ruin perfectly good food?
with ingredients like berries, mushrooms and the like!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

She does. I dont.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, Thanks! You've done a tremendous amount in getting that memorial to the place where it can be mailed.


----------



## JL7

Happy anniversary Bill and Cindy…...

Great news William…...looking forward to hearing from the Rex family…...


----------



## mojapitt

What's wrong with berries and mushrooms?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
is that because they keep you in a rubber padded room???


----------



## JL7

Mixed up a little batch of Shellac this morning and reminded me of another HF gadget that comes in handy….the scale cost $17 (w coupon) and is surprisingly accurate….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It was a group effort on the memorial project. 
It is funny though that today I finally got the confirmation I needed to mail it off. 
Today is just the sort of day that, a year ago, I would probably have been messaging Rex so he could inspire (more like verbally put a boot up my ass) me to carry on.


----------



## JL7

William - if it helps….....*Get your lazy butt off that stool and build some mortise and tenon joints in those chairs!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Ya couldn't have mentioned the scale before I returned from the HF store!!! ;^)

Lunch break is over….


----------



## JL7

Randy - it's technically *GARY'S* fault…...he should have brought up the shellac earlier….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Have I ever mentioned to any of you guys how much I hate red oak?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's looking good William. I love red oak! Yes you have.

Thanks Randy and Jeff. Randy she wears a white "lab coat".


----------



## mojapitt

Why do you hate red oak?


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff….. here we go again. You knew Randy was going to HF.. You should have mentioned it. I think you did it on purpose cause you don't like Randy. Poor Randy….
Great News, William. Hope to get to see their response soon. So cool


----------



## JL7

Gary, Gary, Gary…..as much as I'd love to debate this with you right now, I can't. It's off to the glass shop for the *3rd* time…..the last trip *THEY* cut it wrong….....I'm bringing my tape measure with…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I miss that Minnesota colloquialism. Come with…bring it with…etc.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's too bad we can't all miss it but, he's probably going to hang in there and stay with us…
Jeff, my 9 yr old grand daughter says she will be glad to show you how to measure correctly


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I don't know why I hate red oak, but I hate it with a passion. 
I hate working with it. I hate the way it looks.

I think a lot of my hatred for it stems from the year and a half I worked construction when I was a young man. 
We built homes in rich subdivisions to the buyer's specifications. 
They trend at the time was red oak. 
Oak floors
Oak cabinets. 
Oak trim. 
Oak paneling. 
The oak would have looked good if they had maybe added accents from other woods, but no, all these people wanted oak EVERYTHING. 
And of course since Tom and Mary down the street had oak everything and so did Fred and Nancy, then the next house that went in seemed to have more oak than the last one. 
I honestly think I just suffered an oak overload.


----------



## mojapitt

I know the type of houses you're talking about. Not only oak, but perfect oak. Perfect grain with no flaws. I actually think that type of oak is boring. Of course I think those types of people are boring also.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Andy? I hope he didn't hurt the developer.


----------



## lightcs1776

Variety is the spice of life. Some of the best pieces I've seen have great contrasting woods. Take the top Gary recently posted. I like oak, but I've come to like a lot of woods that I never even knew were an option. Still, the chair is looking real nice.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte, I guess I can agree with that. 
As much as I hate red oak, a piece of knotty oak is hard to work but a beauty to look at.


----------



## DonBroussard

Charlee Update: My wife and I got to hold Charlee for the first time this morning. I don't read too much into it, but she did have a BM while I was holding her-I think it shows how comfortable she was (yeah, right). I'm not sure it did her any good, but it was good for Nannette and I! It's a great day!

I'm using Ted's recently revealed technique of drafting responses in a document then pasting and posting. Great idea, Tedster!

BillM-Camping and fishing are great bonding activities for the kiddos. My wife is the fisherperson in my family, and she was taught that if the fish are big enough to bite, they're big enough to keep. No catch and release once she's got one hauled in. Re: magnets: I picked up a bunch from HF that work well. They are good for door catches or tool holding. Happy anniversary to you and Cindy-definitely a cause for celebration!

Chris-Glad you got your plumbing fixed without a shock! What are these "basement" things you speak of?

Jeff/William-Are we contemplating an LJ Triangular Jewelry Box/Hardware Holder/Spice Rack Swap now? That thing is very cool. I saw that episode when the Pickers found the triangular drawers with no cabinet.

William-That red oak desk looks pretty sharp. I wonder what kind of wood was used on old school desks anyway-maybe white oak? Great news on the memorial plaque. Break's over-back to making that vintage school desk . . . BTW, I don't hate oak per se, but I definitely don't like it when it crashes through my house!

Andy-Sorry to hear about your new issue with the red dirt in your pond. I'm sure that new event will strain the relation with the next door neighbor's construction project. Good luck with a proper resolution.

Jeff-Maybe you should just load up the shadow box in the truck and bring it to the glass shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Also it just occurred to me, of the burls I have had the pleasure to work with, oak is by far my favorite.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, here around St. Louis people are finally beginning to realize there are other woods that can be put in a house. For the longest time red oak was all you'd see. Sort of a status symbol and as Monte said no character. I love the stuff with knots in it and dark streaks and other "blemishes". Also, have you been looking in my kitchen?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Don, the photo I posted is the one I am building for a customer. 
It is an exact copy of an old school desk that happens to be made of red oak. 
He brought it in. He found it at a flea market but had one desk, and two daughters that both wanted one.


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. here's to being crapped on :^p Pretty amazing how love overlooks a multitude of "miss-steps" Very happy for you and your wife.

I like Red Oak and have plenty of it in my timber frame and floor. But then again, I grow my own, and it is far from defect free. Character… that's it… lot's of character. I should put up a pic of my dining room floor. box nailed and finished with one coat of poly applied very thickly with a lambs wool applicator. But hay… it's a floor!

I love it when people boast about their "hard wood floor" and then you see that it's wide pine boards. I do love to see the old houses with 20" and wider pine boards though. Massive trees from the old days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, here's the old desk that I have, well I have two. Not sure, but that may be white oak. Also it's sitting right next to my first real woodworking project. Corner cabinet out of birch and whitewashed or pickled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really…push.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Now you see, that is some beautiful oak. 
Actually bill, that is ugly. Take that top off that desk an mail it to me.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the cool oak.

Don, wonderful news about CharLee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could William, but then I'd just have a chair and I have lots of chairs.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

There seems there may be interest in this. 
So here is the desk that was brought to me to copy. 
I also had to replace the desk top on this one, thus the lighter wood you see there. 
It will darken with age. 
Somewhere, someone, had put a pine desk top piece on this one. 
The customer wanted it oak to match the rest of the desk.


----------



## mojapitt

Do kids use desks in school anymore?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Story time! So,at least my 4 hours spent at the auto center was not totally in vain. I went in with squeaky brakes and as it turned out left with squeaky brakes. As I was standing at the counter a man came in and said he needed a new tire for his wife's 2008 Forester. He then complained about how terrible it was driving on the donut tire and said he was going to get a full size spare. We had done exactly that with Cindy's old car. I found a whole set of aluminum wheels for her car and had all the tires swapped and then took an old tire I had and had it put on one of the old rims. Now we had a full size safe spare. I gave one of the other wheels to my parents for the same thing on their Forester. The other 2 went in the garage. I advertised them for sale but had no response and so gave up. I said to the man, I have some wheels just sitting in the garage if you need one. He was very surprised that I happened to be standing there. Gave hi. My number and he just left with a wheel. He said how much. I said how about $20(I had looked around for used wheels and the best I found was $75 for one). It turned out his son was also a firefighter. I offered hi wheels for his truck because he had the same truck as my old one. Mthose I was going to give to him, but he said he didn't need it. He gave me $30 and invited me over to his place some time which is just 2 miles down the road. End of story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They do, but nothing like this.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill … what you didn't make in money, you more than made up for by making a new friend.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The desks at my kids school look somewhat similar to these if you squint your eyes just right. 
They are made with a thin metal frame, plastic seat and particle board desk top.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, just seen your post about wide pine boards in old houses. 
That and the oak talk made me think about the old family homestead. 
It's a place south of here where my grandfather grew up. 
Last time I was there I noticed something I'd never noticed but stuck out like a sore thumb now that I do woodwork. 
You see, that house was built by my great great grandfather in the 1800s. 
The floor is oak. That doesn't sound too impressive, until you notice that the boards are all anywhere between six and twelve inches wide an span the full twenty five feet across the huge dining room on each strip.

To go further, my great uncle and I started talking about the house. 
He says each of those floor boards are over three inches thick. 
Then we went into the attic loft where I could see the way the joinery was in the walls. 
Every joint in that house is dovetailed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well yeah if you squint just right and imagine that the desk top is big enough for a sheet of paper, which it's not. I always felt sorry for the left handed people who had nowhere to rest their arm when writing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, you build strong muscles in your left arm and learn to hate desks like these. 
I am left handed.

By the way, when I was in elementary school, I remember the teachers trying to make me learn to write the "right way".


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree completely Matt. It was neat making a connection with someone who lives close to us, which doesn't happen often. We live in the country and near a town that is really just some left over families from when they used to mine lead and tiff around here. It's pretty run down and most of the people are unemployed. This gentlemen retired out here and built a neat(sounds like) barn house where the home is part of a large barn which also houses horses.


----------



## mojapitt

William, you should take pictures to show of the house. In case something happens to it.


----------



## CFrye

One of the perks of grandparenting-handing the baby with the poopy diaper back to Mom and Dad! 
Congrats, Dave, on your new family addition! The baby and the tools.
Used a piece of curly, I mean 'gnarly', red oak on my beam compass. Wish I was better at finishing to have brought that out. 
As Bandit says, 'afterwork nap complete'. No Mt. Dew, sorry. 
Trying to get in touch with ShopSmith giving co-worker is proving…difficult. Was kind of busy at shift change yesterday. Didn't really get to firm up plans.
Andy, Spalted hackberry sounds great! Hope things went well with the developer. 
Gotta get some lunch. Later!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, That was a very disturbing video. I spent the entire time with one eye closed waiting for the blood and gore…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I agree 110% candy. 
Also, when I know that my son and wife will be soon getting my granddaughter back, I like to give her her favorite, 3musketeer bars. 
Between the hyper state it puts her in, and the fact that she seems to wear as much as she gets in her mouth, it never fails to aggregate the hell out of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

A short day at work….
Only 10 hours, so far….
I need to remake the June mow schedule/tracker.
That should only take 1 to 1-1/2 hours!!!

I didn't have a writing program open….
So I've no response for any of the previous posts, except….

GREAT news, Don….. sounds like Charlee will be "charming" you for years to come!!!

Gotta go check out the gruesome video….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As a matter of fact, here is Dorothy enjoying a piece of cake. 
Her mom will be back in about five minutes.


----------



## CFrye

I must admit, I turned the volume down while watching the video, just in case. 
Off to the shop!
Edit: Well done Grandpa William! Dorothy's happy!


----------



## bandit571

William: This is also Red Oak, with a steel accent piece









I think the wedge is a different type of wood, too. Original one was Black Walnut, the "replacement" is Sycamore









Needed to make the second one a little thicker, and longer…


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you folks deal with Bagdad lumber in Kentucky? They have pretty good prices on their wood.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back in from the ER….
One hip got the PAIN KILLER shot
Other hip got the Muscle RELAZER shot
I'm stuck in a landing pattern, almost feeling NO pain. The Other Half aka The Boss, is down getting the prescriptions filled a t Wally World…

Doctor's ORDERS: Stay home next three nights.

Back spasams were all over the body. On a scale of "1 to 10" I was hitting 12s for spikes, and don't even ask about how a cough felt….

Also told NO to my recipe for lemonade, by the Doctor, no less
Large pitcher full of crushed ice
One can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix
Mix these in…as for "water" to make the Lemonade, one fifth of Beef Eater's London Dry Gin. Mix until all the dry mix is blended in. Tall glass and a shade tree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just took a beating at the Indiana BMV… Has anybody seen my jar???


----------



## DIYaholic

That cute little video reminds me of a poem….
My sweet little grandma would recite….

The sun was shining brightly and I could hardly wait….
To ponder out my window and gaze at my estate.
The breeze was blowing briskly, it made the flowers sway.
The garden was enchanting….on this inspiring day.
My eyes fell upon a little bird, with a beautiful yellow bill.
I beckoned him to come….and light upon my sill.
I smiled at him so cheerfully and offered him a crust of bread….
Then quickly shut the window and crushed his F%$#ing head!!!

Yeah, thinking of grandma puts a tear in my eye and a lump in my throat!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take care bandit. Rest!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I hope you get to feeling better right quick!!!
It's a down right shame that your lemonade elixir has been disallowed….
I hope Mountains Dews are not suffering the same fate!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I am reasonably sure that elixir would numb the pain.

Get well soon.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, if you ever do, or already have pictures, I'd love to see them. Too many houses were burned when the North invaded the Confederate States, so we have lost a lot of history.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, miss a day or so and look what happens.

Don - fantastic news on Charlee. She'll be home before you know it.

Congrats Dave on the new additions.

Bandit - Gin and flexural would be a bad idea. Amusing to watch perhaps, but bad idea regardless.

Candy - I was tempted to watch the fish hook video, but opted out. Gave me the willies just thinking about it.

What else - haven't worked with red oak, but any enemy of Williams..

Randy - you're a poet and I didn't know it.

Sorry for those of you with basement/garage water issues. Nothing ruins your day like water where it's not supposed to be, or no water where it is supposed to be.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glorious sunny weekend here. Summer has finally started. Still no shop time but working on it.

Have to finish the router table so I can get on to the Adirondack chairs which have to be done before September. Next time I even HINT at making something on a deadline, somebody please kick me.

Doe - been awhile since I've seen Due South. Actually was funny in a corny way. Far better than those cop shows where all the female detectives are stick skinny, wearing heels, sleeping with their colleagues and solving crime within a half an hour. No way their cabooses are big enough to carry a belt with a holster….

Oops sorry, I might have riled up Randy with that description.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Welcome back Eddie.

Speaking of Eddie, I'm talking to myself, aren't I.

And then I said to myself….


----------



## mojapitt

We're listening Sandra, we just know it's not polite to interrupt.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I like to be proactive…. sometimes!!!

"...somebody please kick me…"
Consider this a swift kick with a frozen mukluk!!! ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Excellent, thanks!

Well, I've been watching kijiji for tools in general for the past year or so. Nothing really caught my attention. Been half looking at lathes, but the only thing that comes up around here is Mastercrap. 
So this evening, looky looky what I found!

http://www.mccullumauction.ca/sales/sale%201.html

Beaver floor model drill press and Beaver lathe, with chisels, callipers etc…. I think it's a model 3400. Not sure, but from what I've been reading, it's a good lathe and while replacement parts might be hard to come by, the spindle (?) size etc is standard and you can use aftermarket faceplates etc.

The auction is about 45 mins away in a very rural area. Those same lathes pop up for sale in Ontario listed anywhere from $150-$350.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I may just have to go on a bit of a drive Sat morning to see what else might be up for auction…


----------



## Momcanfixit

With the workbench in those pictures, I'd love to see what hand tools there might be.

Anybody want to go?


----------



## JL7

I wanna go 74…....that's some cool stuff….....Marty is jealous for sure…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

That workbench makes me drool - but really have nowhere to put it. 
Seriously considering the lathe - any thoughts? You have a Record one, right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Sandra, did you say something???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'd love to go, but that's a long drive. Love old tools. Good luck on the auction, Sandra.

Was just told I might be getting two chunks of black walnut. I LOVE walnut! Not sure the difference between black walnut and regular, but it will be turned into bowls regardless of the difference.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just nod and smile Marty. Breaking your gaze away from the TV is a bonus. I'll eventually stop.


----------



## JL7

I do have a Record….....don't know anything about that lathe in the auction, but clearly it's older and well built…..plus it has a serious 4 jaw chuck on it….....looks like a good bet to me…....


----------



## JL7

Grab the golf cart too while you're at it…....


----------



## lightcs1776

+1 Jeff. A 4 jaw chuck can get rather pricey.


----------



## gfadvm

Behind on the posts again.

Bill, Congrats and hope you have a happy anniversary.

Don, Good report on Charlee except for the BM part. I have a weak stomach and I had just eaten.

Bandit, Sorry for your pain. I have been there where I was pretty sure if I coughed or sneezed, I would die.

William, I share your views on flatsawn oak but the desk looks good.

The developer survived our encounter. Neither one of us could find where the red water/mud was getting through his silt fence. But he seems to be trying hard to keep us happy (probably heard about all our guns). Sold some pecan and blackjack today so I'm happier. Carol and the girls are off to Florida at 5:30 tomorrow morning so probably not much sleep tonight.


----------



## Gene01

5 hours of the Family Fun Park, miniature golf, several laps of go cart riding ( 5 tickets each worth) several games of air hockey and numerous race car and motorcycle arcade rides + some weird game called ice ball. Gandpa is pooped!
Tomorrow is an 8 AM trail ride followed by a movie. I'm staying home. 
Early bed time for this old man.
Need ice cream and strawberries first.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-This looks like a good excuse to drive to New Brunswick (again). We can meet either at the Waffle House or at the big red chicken (I wish I wasn't joking). This Mr. Stewart had quite the tool set. Workbench looks like it's well preserved too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a 4 jaw but it's independent when I tighten it so it is about worthless unless you're chucking something out of round…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Guns good, Andy. But, hopefully he just wants to make things right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well that settles it - If I could snag it for $200-300 with the 4 jaw chuck I'd be thrilled. Just asked hubby if he was up for a drive on Saturday morning. Or maybe I should leave him home…


----------



## JL7

74 - found this…..looks similar…......the one one in the auction has a twin post tool rest though…..never seen one of those before, bonus….

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=13730


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my oops for the day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it 74…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…...looks like a good way to take out an eye…....ouch….......

Andy - glad nobody got hurt!!

Gene - the go carts sound like a blast…....

Don - glad to hear you got some Charlee time…...BM and all!

3 times a charm on the glass…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I had to count my fingers after it ripped it out of my hand…..


----------



## JL7

What were you trying to cut there Marty??


----------



## JL7

Oh….another reason William hates Red Oak!


----------



## lightcs1776

Glad you didn't hurt yourself, Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - after you checked your fingers, did you check your drawers??


----------



## JL7

74 - some more checking on the lathe…it's called a 3400 gapbed, because it has a gap under the chuck, I suppose so you can turn larger platters and things…....

Here's a picture with the long tool rest:

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9783


----------



## boxcarmarty

removing this when it got away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I have a new skid mark…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Jeff - found one on LJ also

http://lumberjocks.com/rasp/blog/30466

The guy bought it in Ontario for $100.00 but it had missing parts. That will help me set my budget.


----------



## JL7

Were you running it up against the fence??


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, sure hope it comes through. I've become partial to lathes, although I still want to build furniture.


----------



## Momcanfixit

No doubt about that. Glad you weren't hurt. Even I don't think I could poke fun at someone who severs a few fingers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me folks. 
G'night


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was running them backwards with the miter fence so that I could watch my cut, and I just let this one get loose…..

Happy hour is here… night …..


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
There is another LJer that restores there old Beaver machines….
He regards them very highly. I say go for it!!! Looking forward to seeing you restore (not that it needs a restore) some "old arm"!!!

Marty,
Aren't you only supposed to remove the wood you WANT to remove???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi 74. G'night 74. Sorry I missed ya. Baseball game tonight and how a root beer and baileys.

Marty, that'll scare ya. I was making doors last week and wasn't paying attention and set my piece down right on the spinning bit. It just nicked it, but makes you think, "I need to be more aware".


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Glad you survived that! I have a piece of ply with an identical gouge across it hanging in my shop to remind me how NOT to use my tablesaw. I've always wondered about reversing the miter gauge and now I believe I'll pass on that technique!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, it's art man. Sometimes you just gotta let it live.


----------



## lightcs1776

Night Sandra. Hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Is that a new "TS Carving" technique???
Not sure that this process will catch on!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

I've been given three elm logs. Anyone know if this is good for turning or should I make boards out of them. They are about 18 long.


----------



## bandit571

Was sleeping the shots off, until "Uncle Charlie ( horse)" showed up…...

One big mess of cramps on an OLD Gramps. More than a little hitch in the Giddy-up. Sold one plane today, and had a road trip. Only item bought was the trip to the ER.

Off to check on the FeeBay…BRB

Isn't that Martiannaio's words??


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Believe it or not….
I'm clueless…. regarding the elm!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
From Wikipedia….

Wood
Elm wood

Elm wood was valued for its interlocking grain, and consequent resistance to splitting, with significant uses in wagon wheel hubs, chair seats and coffins. The bodies of Japanese Taiko drums are often cut from the wood of old elm trees, as the wood's resistance to splitting is highly desired for nailing the skins to them, and a set of three or more is often cut from the same tree. The elm's wood bends well and distorts easily making it quite pliant. The often long, straight, trunks were favoured as a source of timber for keels in ship construction. Elm is also prized by bowyers; of the ancient bows found in Europe, a large portion of them are elm. During the Middle Ages elm was also used to make longbows if yew was unavailable.

The first written references to elm occur in the Linear B lists of military equipment at Knossos in the Mycenaean Period. Several of the chariots are of elm (« πτε-ρε-ϝα », pte-re-wa), and the lists twice mention wheels of elmwood.[29] Hesiod says that ploughs in Ancient Greece were also made partly of elm.[30]

The density of elm wood varies between species, but averages around 560 kg per cubic metre.[31]

Elm wood is also resistant to decay when permanently wet, and hollowed trunks were widely used as water pipes during the medieval period in Europe. Elm was also used as piers in the construction of the original London Bridge. However this resistance to decay in water does not extend to ground contact.[31]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elm


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember trying to split elm as a kid and it was like trying to split fiberglass. As it was splitting, there was all kinds of hair like fibers holding the two halves together.


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Randy and Bill. I don't plan on making any coffins. I will admit, I didn't do any research before asking the question. I'm thinking about resawing into small boards, the glueing up for the plane till.

Time for me to get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe do a YouTube video on TS safety. Randy will watch.


----------



## mojapitt

Chris, I like working with elm. Many don't. It's harder to dry because of the interlocking grain. But if you have patience with it, it's a very beautiful wood. I take all of the elm I can get.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Your little green light is on….
Turn it off & get some sleep!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Working on it Randy … While discussing what to do with the elm and how to duct the DC.

Night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night….......................


----------



## DIYaholic

It is "night" here….
Well, it is dark outside!!!


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Praying for a speedy recovery! I feel your pain. 
Marty, glad you are OK. Cool gallows, I mean scrollsaw.
Hi/G'nite Sandra! Happy hunting at the auction.
I've got a table "Made in Canada" that is made of elm. Real pretty grain. (I know it's elm, 'cause Andy told me. Then he donated a slab so I can fix it.) Is elm common furniture wood in Canada?
Randy, any news from Penn State?
Andy, they're leaving you alone? For how long? Can you manage? 
Been working on the mimosa chunk from Andy. Started turning my first bowl earlier. Hated to leave it but I am whooped out. Tired and lathe don't mix. It'll be there tomorrow. 
G'nite Gracie.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Correspondence with Penn State has not transpired, yet.
Believe me, I'll let everyone know the outcome.
It is important that customer service be recognized….
Be it the good, the bad or the ugly!!!

Cold one is running empty, as am I….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Bill, I hope you had a lovely anniversary and many, many more.

Bandit, here's a link to push drills and Daddy's looks like 100. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling just looking at it. I hope you feel better soon. The doctor is just mean about the lemonade restriction . . .

I'm sorry to hear about all the water woes. I hope everyone is draining and drying soon.

We have quartersawn oak Arts and Crafts furniture that I love. Our stairs are oak and I can't stand them but the thought of painting them makes me tired. Oh, I also hate the imitation woodgrain pressed colonial doors that seem to be in all the new build houses for the past 20 years or so.

Don, that's wonderful news about Charlee! For the posts, I have the nubs thread open twice, one to read and one to write.

Marty, I agree with you, I was dreading something gross happening. Then again, I don't think I can't handle that much cute at one time.

Sandra, just remember, the lathe is the cheap part . . .

Andy, interesting that you have a reminder of what not to do. I have a large ding in the wall that has a frame around it as a reminder to make longer push sticks.

Chris, I love elm. I've used it for peppermills and my first rectangular boxes were elm.

Have a jolly, jolly day.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' What's for breakfast?


----------



## mojapitt

Eggs and bacon. Lots of coffee.


----------



## GaryC

I'm far too lazy this morning to fix bacon & eggs.


----------



## DIYaholic

You only need to just fix the bacon.
Make extra, I want some too!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

That goes for the coffee also….

Oh yeah….

Good morning people & Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sadly I have no bacon, donuts or coffee. Who's sharing? Hoping the air conditioner man comes soon and fixes my AC quickly and for not too much money. Anybody think that'll happen?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

I know here, AC guys cost $300 to walk on the property.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ironically I called last week because I wanted to see about having someone come and check out my AC to see if it's working as it should, but I wasn't having a problem. It was like $157 for the service call which included the first 20 min. of work and then hourly rate of about $100 after that. Friday I turned it on and it was not cooling at all. Called yesterday and they said they could not get here til today.

Morning Chris, Monte, Randy, Gary and Doe!


----------



## superdav721

Don Im batting a zero on figuring out the ministry tool.


----------



## bandit571

OUCH!!! Marnin te ye, ye buns and Randy

Mountain Dew and lots of pills for a wake-up.

Took 10inutes to finally get off the bed. Another 10 to get to the Kitchen for the "breakfast", and another 10 to go 15' to this computer chair. WITH A WALKING STICK. Heating pad on "Broil" at the "seat of the problrm". Need to stumble over to the Library, and print a Feebay shipping label. Have a plane to box up and mail out.

Doc said NO WORK last night, or the next two. Dungeon shop in the basement is also "Off Limits" for now. Stairs and me aren't getting along….

Second Mountain Dew is sitting on the desk, waiting on #1 to get finished off. Pills are nasty tasting things.

Randy: get to work! Then get down here and mow my grass…


----------



## mojapitt

For all you finishing guru's, I am obviously doing a lot of work with Beetle Kill Pine. I am not happy with my finish.

If I use oil based poly, it shows off the darker wood well, but darkens and yellows the light parts too much.

If I use danish oil and water based poly, it keeps the lighter parts whiter, but the dark parts look faded.

My question is of course, is there a finish I can use that will give me whiter whites and darker darks?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a few coats of shellac first to seal both types of grain, then a few of water bourne accrylic "poly"?

The shellac to seal both types of grain. The water bourne ( or based) to protect the shellac. Polycrylic goes on milky coloured, but dries crytal clear.

Bullseye Sanding sealer shellac is the vlear stuff, do not get the Amber flavoured stuff. Also, do NOT get the "Polyshades" stuff…...pure junk in a can.


----------



## bandit571

As for a push drill, I do have a Handyman Screwdriver that works like that. Like the hand rill I just got, the "Yankee" screwdriver just has one tip, for now. Might have to look around for tips for that as well.

Mountain Dew #2 is open…..Breakfast in a can….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, What does straight water based poly (with no undercoat) look like? The Seal Coat Shellac under poly may give you the look you want if the straight WB Poly doesn't.

Carol and the girls left for Florida at 3:30 this morning, so its just me, Betty Lou, and Roscoe for the next 5 days. We may all be eating dog food by the time Carol returns. I'm pretty helpless in the kitchen after 40 years of being spoiled by a great cook.

Bill, My AC just did the same thing last week. The compressor would run but the fan motor was dead. This was way cheaper to fix than a new compressor. Good luck.


----------



## mojapitt

Straight water based poly keeps the lighter parts whiter, but the dark parts look faded. I will try some shellac.


----------



## firefighterontheside

" may all be eating dog food", that's funny!

On mine the outside fan is running, the inside fan is blowing air, but it is not cold. Guessing either after 13 years all of the coolant just disappeared all at once or as you said the compressor is not compressing anymore. The latter is my guess.


----------



## GaryC

Bill…it's possible that you are just real low on freon. If it gets low, the unit will shut down the compressor. I just had to replace my entire system. Just think of all the tools a fella could pick up for the price of a new system….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Andy, Spam! 
Not as dry as dog food.

Bandit, You have my sympathy. BTDT, but maybe not as severe. A few sessions in Physical Therapy and their suggested exercises helped. Sitting still is less painful but probably not good either.

Grandma and the kids are gone horseback riding. It's cereal for me.
My irrigation repair FAILED AGAIN. Time to call the pros.


----------



## ssnvet

and the word for today is …

Carpenter Ants….

Inside the stress skin panel wall and munching away noisily. Turns out this has been going on for quite a while and my daughter forgot to tell me about it. They only seem to munch late at night.

As if the electrical and mouse problems weren't enough. Now I may have to tear open an entire wall.

:^(


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning! I'm off to take mom to the grocery store. Andy, can I get you some Lucky Charms? 
Great link, Doe! I think Jim has a 185. I'll have to check. I've never seen a name on it.
Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be Gary. I've had no service on it in 13 years. Here's hoping. If only it worked that way. Cindy, the worst would be a new AC at $2000. If it only costs 500 can I get 1500 worth in tools? I don't think she'll go for it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's spalted Hackberry


----------



## GaryC

That's nice stuff.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Gene01

Good looking stuff, Andy. 
Love the sign, Gary.
Bill, hope the fix is easy and cheap. Although, that new cooling stuff (R22?) ain't exactly cheap. Around $15 a lb, here + labor.


----------



## bandit571

The "Good old days"??

About a half mile behind the house I grew up in, there is a creek. Walk across the farm fields to get to the fence, and cross it. That area along the Buckegehalas Creek had a big woods. A few turns in the creek made for a swimming hole, about 4' deep. Used to pack up a "Tent" of old tarps and a few sticks. Made a small campsight alongside the creek. Had a "poggey bait bag" of snacks and stuff. Made a small campfire.

There was an old fence crossing the creek, full of floating debris. Used to sideways walk on the bottom of the fence to cross over. A bit drier that way. One day, a black twig MOVED as i was crossing the creek….Black King Snake. He left the area. Had a green coloured "Chicken Snake" try to share my sleeping bag with me, he got mashed up, and sent for a swim.

Was a nice, quiet neck of the world. Used to just sit and read awhile. Creek was so clear, one could even take a drink from it. LOTS of Mud Bugs crawling along on the creeks sandy bottom, too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool stuff Andy.
I've seen the sign before Gary and I still like it.
Gene, I'm angry now. I missed a call from the AC guy. When I returned the call 10 min. later they say he moved onto the next customer and will come back to me. I said, I told you yesterday that I will be here. I didn't lie. I'm here. They said well we have lots of people waiting as if they're all about serving the public. No, they're about maximizing their profit. If they don't believe me when I say I'm here waiting, why should I believe them when they say that I need this or that. This is a company that I have been loyal to in the past. Makes me want to use someone else, but they won't be any different. So here I sit glued to the phone.


----------



## bandit571

For those of you who dislike the Guvnent Types

Look up a series about a Diplomat. Jaime Retief

One of the best was "Retief's War.

Some of the other "characters" in the series were Ambassator Passwyn

There were a whole series of Formal Dress codes going on. And, each "look" on someone's face had a number code. Along with the voice codes. Retief was just an Attache.

" But, I need Retief here, to help file the Redundent Report of this month's Redundent reports…."

That sort of thing. One even put in for a "Purple heart" for getting a paper cut while stacking reports…


----------



## firefighterontheside

As soon as I ranted, they called and said they're on their way.


----------



## lightcs1776

Afternoon, all.

Boards look great.

Bandit, hope you heal up quick.

Enjoy the day. Back to work.


----------



## GaryC

Anyone ever made a gun stock?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, but I have some gun stock stain. That help?


----------



## firefighterontheside

AC is fixed! Took him 5 minutes. He opened the panel on the unit and said, I think I see the problem. Bad capacitor. Part was $54 and the total was $118. Not bad. I take it all back.


----------



## GaryC

Good to know, I guess


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, It's funnier from your perspective than mine! Good luck with the AC guys.

Thanks Monte. No pics without you! I tend to take advantage of you I know.

Candy, I have a bunch of spalted short logs (~20" long x 10-16" diameter) from that tree. You and Jim are welcome to all you want!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
I've never made a gun stock, nor do I have gun stock stain.
I do know a guy, The Chef, that has made a chicken stock, a beef stock and the like.
That and I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express, last night!!!


----------



## GaryC

Wow, Randy. You're some kinda special guy


----------



## bandit571

On fitting the gun stock:

Add a layer of soot ( oldtimers used a candle smoke) over the parts where they will meet the stock. Keep sooting the parts as you remove the "waste wood". When no more high spots remain, parts are fitted.

About any good clear grained walnut will do. Be sure to watch how the grain runs. start with an 8/4 thick stock blank. Width to suit the entire stock.


----------



## HamS

I made a bunch of them or actually watched while others made them, but it was in a factory with carving machines and cc routers. The blanks were walnut sawn rough on a band saw the put into a jig that held 48 blanks then a 2 In ball router bit carved them out following a pattern back an forth with a 5 degree rotation each dtroke. It was pretty interesting. There was a lot of hand sanding and blemish repair though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
I did not get to town today to mail the Rex project. 
I am truly sorry. 
I am feeling too poorly to drive today. 
If i do not get it done tomorrow, Lisa has promised to help me Thursday when she is off work.

Again, I am deeply sorry. 
I am going to tell you all something that I have been reluctant to state publicly. 
Ever since the boil I have been hurting more than normal. 
I thought I was getting better, but the last few days it is feeling like I'm spiraling downwards. 
I promise the Rex portrait will leave this week, Thursday at the worst. 
Then I think I am needing to take a break.


----------



## mojapitt

William, do not feel bad about the delay. Nobody here will be upset and you know Rex would not want you to push yourself beyond the limit to do it.


----------



## Gene01

You deserve a break, William.
No apologies are necessary. The plaque will get there when it gets there. 
Relax, take it easy for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

Interviewed a solid candidate for the designer/draftsman position and threw in the project manager moniker to get approval to offer him more money. He's currently working in the city for quite a bit more, but loves it up here in the boonies and wants' to get out of the concrete jungle.

Hoping he accepts our offer so we can start getting back to normal around here.


----------



## bandit571

Hey, I'm walking around a bit. pain meds kicked. walking with the aid of a walking cane.

1 plane in the mail, hoping the other 2 go later.

Sitting in the computer chair, with a heating pad set to "Broil". I can even walk around a bit.

Pain scale of 1 to 10? Still hitting 12s with ease. Right arm won't stop shaking itself apart, hurts up the neck. back of right leg is cramp city, knee to crotch.

Don't think I'll hobble down the steps to the Dungeon today, for some odd reason..

Doing a Rust Hunt right now, but its on FeeBay…. let you all know in a few hours….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope that works out. You never know. I would take less money to live somewhere like Colorado or Minnesota.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well it is good to be back. I will not read the over 600 messages but I am glad my internt provider (HughesNet) finally was fixed after 6 days.

I was going through withdrawal syndrome. 

Hope all is well


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have an idea that I am going to discuss with Lisa this weekend. 
My biggest problem lately is that (and this has been going on longer than Lisa realizes) when my pain level is up I am starting to get numbness and muscle spasms in my one good leg. Due to this, it scares me to drive under certain physical conditions. 
I've checked into this. I have a 15 year old son that is just starting to learn to drive. 
If I teach him more so he can pass the test, I can go ahead and get him a hardship license that he can use to drive only when he is taking me somewhere. 
The only worry I have with this is that except Lisa (who I have grown used to) anyone else's driving scares the living crap out of me.


----------



## mojapitt

My ex - wife used to read books while she drove. Not while I was riding with her, because I was being a d_ and wouldn't let her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William I have been there in a 54,000 lb. firetruck. It used to scare the crap out of me when I first became an office. I never drove anymore and had numerous different guys driving for me. I got used to it and it doesn't bother me anymore. Being the officer I have had to correct the way that certain guys drove. I suspect that you'll be able to do that with your son.


----------



## mudflap4869

Walnut case with pine backing to show off the wooden bodied planes I got in Louisiana. Glass to keep the dust out to be obtained. Need to make two or three more!


----------



## GaryC

Andy, here's a log for you


----------



## DamnYankee

Boo


----------



## DIYaholic

First & foremost….

William,
No need to apologize!!!
'nuff said!!!

Bandit,
You need to find a way to scare "Charlie" away.
Perhaps a horse pill from Andy would do the trick!!!
Take care of yourself…. I'm too far to do it &/or mow your lawn!!! ;^)

Gary,
You're pretty fart smeller….I couldn't agree more!!!

Arlin,
Good to have you back.

Jim,
Great looking cabinet….& them planes look good too!!!

Bill & William,
Riding while others drive is nerve racking at best & a nightmare at worse!!!

Made it all the way up to 88° today….
But it was a humid heat!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alas, the wood of the baobab is not suitable for being cut into planks due to its spongy nature. Sorry Andy. That and it's endangered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, nice cases. Two or three more eh? Where will they hang?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, your far too hard on yourself. You give and give. Take time for your own health.

Jim, great cabinet.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Gary, I thought that was a boabob tree. I've heard they store an amazing amount of water in their spongy wood.

William, No worries about getting the pic shipped. There is no deadline! Sound like you have been overdoing it lately. I hear you about riding with your kids driving. My youngest daughter is over 30 and still scares the crap out of me when driving. And it gets a lot worse if she's mad!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is $4.00 a board foot (8/4 planed both sides), for jatoba a good deal???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No idea Randy, but seems like it must be.

Andy, I also read that the trunk of the tree can be hollowed out to make a water tank.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I was thinking the same thing, especially since it comes planed.
I saw an add on CL, sent the seller an email….


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. The walnut is what I found at the flea market in Joplin. I'll probably use a french cleat to hang them on the wall of the shop. That would keep them handy in case I ever built up the nerve to try using them. It is like owning a jet fighter and not knowing anything about flying. Just bragging rights.

Salonpas patches are not doing much for the pain in my right elbo nor does the lathe treat it very gently either. Lymes disease and Agent Orange is a (shucky darn word) when it creates osteoarthritis throughout the body. Just got the annual paperwork in the mail to take to my doctor. Got to have it back to the state by the 23rd or they will suspend my licence to drive. All this just to keep my handicapped parking permit. I csan drive just fine, I just cant walk very far before falling. OK being a crybaby wont help so I will bite down on a bullet and take a drink of whiskey, then man up. Can somebody tell me how to drink with this bullet in my mouth?

William. I have almost finished an underground furniture bowl. It is called pe-crete for a reason. But it is a beautiful wood.


----------



## CFrye

Grocery trip was postponed by a non-starting Ford Explorer. Waitied for tow truck (by-stander attempted jump start was a fail). Towed to mechanic. He tried it….started right up. Battery cable ends were in bad shape so he changed them out. :-/
Nice memories Bandit. Glad the back is improving, slowly though it may seem.
Yay for not too expensive AC repair, Bill!
No gun stock manufacturing experience here. TopamaxSurvivor has though.
Welcome back Arlin!
Take care of yourself William. It has just been in the last few years that Jim has let me drive with him in the same vehicle. That passenger side brake STILL doesn't work!
That is a TEXAS sized tree for sure, Gary.
Trees were being trimmed and taken down accross from Mom's house today. They were calling to me…
Andy, plotting a pick up date…
Randy, Bell Forest $5 for a 2×2x12" blank!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Thanks for the link.
That equates to $15.00 a board foot…. That's expensive for sure!!!
My deal looks like a steal, in comparison!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim I was wondering if that was the walnut that you posted, but I didn't remember seeing pieces that long.


----------



## JL7

Man…..you folks can chat….....

Grab that Jatoba Randy…......but make sure those blades are sharp….!!

Jim - let me know if you need help sizing that glass…......nice planes and cabinet BTW…....

Bill - good save on the AC…....

William - take it easy my friend - no worries on the timeline, just get better….

Candy - looking for some pictures of that bowl…......and maybe a ShopSmith??

Monte - do you or have you considered spraying finish on that large furniture?? I agree with the shellac, and you can pickup HVLP sprayers at HF cheap to try it out…...I believe I've heard of people spraying shellac and then spraying straight denatured alcohol to smooth it out…....

Gluing up the shadow box now…...ARGHH!

There were hand tools used…...don't tell….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you've been missing for like two days. How many trips have you made to the glass shop in that time? Or did you spend the whole time making those very cool dovetails?


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..not 2 days…....I was posting last night…....no glass shop runs today, got it all worked out yesterday, or at least I think so…...beautiful day here so got some lawn edging done, errands run and some shop time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice looking dovetails….
The contrasting wood looks great too!!!

Careful, your skills may outshine the curios….
people won't be looking at them, but rather the shadowbox!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, maybe I exaggerated. I love me a nice day in Minnesota! Got some grass cut here too.


----------



## JL7

No worries Randy - those dovetails are on the back, they have since been transformed into french cleats…......Have you scored that Jatoba yet?? BTW, the Jatoba is the contrasting wood in my bench….......sharpen those blades…..


----------



## JL7

Bill…...........this is one of those really nice days…....sunny and 70 (something).......later the mosquito's come out, but otherwise…......perfect.


----------



## JL7

Gary's imagination:










Gary's reality:


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to love going to Grand Marais. It could be 90 inland and them when I'd get to grand Marais it would be 70. Mosquitos don't really bother me too much. They're annoying but the bites don't really affect me. Cindy on the other hand swells up at each bite. Chiggers on the other hand….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Regarding the jatoba….
I'm awaiting a reply to my email….
What do you mean, sharpen my blades…. blades are supposed to be sharpened??? ;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

William -As long as he's a better driver than someone with no feeling in his leg who is sleep deprived because of pain, he'll be a great driver 

Everyone else - as you were.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy 74.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Sound advice….


----------



## bandit571

Had to go Lima, OH tonight, son's lap top needed picked up at Fedex. Then, on a whim to get out and walk a bit, went up the road to Harbour Freight store

Keep griping about the BORGS only selling sanding belts of three or more. But IF I only need ONE belt? NADA! H-F sellls SINGLES! for maybe a dollar a piece…. Bought two 1" wide ones, and a 3×21 belt. Might last a couple more planes through rehab…

Pain MEDS! Me likey my pain meds…..


----------



## CFrye

Pretty dove tails, Jeff! On the back you say!?

Another reason to go to flea markets is to see old toys for potential future builds like this push toy we saw in Joplin









Just posted a turning I finished last week.


----------



## bandit571

Well, well, I finally beat a sniper! Now a jack plane, a block plane, a eggbeater drill, and a kit to make a 12" wood jaws clamp.

Have two #4s still in auction, maybe by tomorrow morning, they will sell? We'll see. The winning auction of mine will be a Father's Day gift….to me, of course…


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, I have a bunch of Jatoba I got for $2 from a closing stair shop but I think you should buy all he has at $4.

Jeff, Really perfect dovetails!

Now we've got Jim, Bandit, and William all hurting!

Picked up some Marie Callender frozen dinners and 2, 12 packs of Corona. Those dinners are sized for an anorexic hummingbird! Had to supplement with several spoonfuls of peanut butter.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, most frozen dinners are more filling if consumed in pairs.


----------



## JL7

Remember Andy - beer is food….hope that helps….


----------



## Doe

Dave, ministry tool? Bible? Cross? Potluck supper?

Bill, no bacon, donuts *or *coffee for breakfast? That ain't right.

Matt, diatomaceous earth is good to get rid of ants and is non toxic. It's a mineral that scratches their chit-something-can't-remember so they dehydrate and die.

Why doesn't a government worker look out the window in the morning? To give himself something to do in the afternoon.

William, I won't repeat what the others said but they're right. As for the driving, seems like a win all around. You brought the boy up right to start with, he'll learn so you'll be happy with his skill, your leg won't be so worrisome, and he'll have a driver's licence (if I'm not mistaken, that's a badge of honor for a teenage boy).

Randy. Jatoba. Get it. Get it now.

Jim, underground furniture bowl? Please explain.

I hope that those of you who are hurting feel better soon.

G'night


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking that a couple frozen dinners and a bunch of beer should get you thru 5 days. Do you ever hear Randy talking about eating? No, and he's still kickin'.


----------



## DIYaholic

My freezer is stocked with Marie Callender's….
I only eat ONE at a time!!!

My fridge is stock with cold ones….
I only drink ONE at a time, but many times a night!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Doe. William brought a bit of rejected pecan wood from the Batesville casket company to the boil. He calls Batesville Casket Co the underground furniture company. ergo an underground furniture bowl. We wizeacres like to create such bovine feces phrases. In my case it makes up for lack of inteligence, but William will have to speak for his own reasons.

I have also been wondering about what a ministry tool was. For my grandad it was a stick to whack hell out of kids with if we interupted his sermons. But I didn't know that there was a market for them. My dad used a razor strop. I still avoid churches to this day.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, your welcome to come to my church … no whacking. Well, they will speak the truth, but no sticks.

There are no frozen dinners that count as dinner. Gotta have more than one. And anorexia is too close to home for some in my family, so I would rather see everyone eat.

Night Doe. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bandit571

Church? IF I should ever wander into one… the bleeding roof would cave in…

Pain meds ingested, one Mountain dew is too. Have a heating pad for the back, set it on "Broil" of course.

Seems the higher the seat on a chair is, the easier it is to stand up from it.

Town & Country van has one problem for me. Due to the stow& go seats, all the seats set up higher in the van. So, when a tall person like me goes to get in, whack, I find the top of the door opening with me head. Even IF I duck a bit,,,,,whack, did it again. must be the Munchkin version of the van….

Note: I'm 5'11" tall , 220 pounds FAT, and can't run…...sounds like most NFL running backs?


----------



## JL7

Candy….....on the back…..two french cleats…the dovetails will hopefully transfer the weight to the sides of the box…..

The back is recessed a 1/2" for the cleats….


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, people used to say the same thing about me. Worse, actually. But I survived - grin.


----------



## GaryC

Will you take a picture of it when it falls?


----------



## JL7

Gary - you talking to me??


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…yes. You seem to indicate a little doubt…hoping the weight transfer would take place.


----------



## gfadvm

I bought all different brands of frozen dinners so tomorrow will be a new experience. I may have to go get some bread to go with the peanut butter tomorrow. I do not recommend Corona and spoonfuls of peanut butter for dessert. Maybe some of Jim's apple butter and Corona…......


----------



## JL7

This is a commission piece (sort of) Gary…...it goes to the guy that gave me the Walnut tree…...I doubt it will fall, but if you follow my stuff, I refuse to use metal fasteners…..so I put the second cleat on there just in case…..it's all glue and hope…...


----------



## JL7

Easy does it Andy! You've got 4 more nights to go!!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I know it wont fall. Just flikin your fethers. I don't use fasteners either. I've had one failure in 12 years. A box I didn't put splines in was dropped. The end piece popped off…... bummer. Fixable tho


----------



## JL7

Gary - I would expect no less…....here's to critical (smart a$$) thinking….......


----------



## GaryC

Here - Here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, If Cindy left me home alone for 5 days I would eat cereal for breakfast every morning and every lunch and dinner would be a sandwich and chips.


----------



## gfadvm

Having a big bowl of blueberries, cream, and frosted mini wheats now. WAY better than dinner!

Jeff, How do you attach the cleat to the wall with "no metal fasteners?"

Niteall


----------



## firefighterontheside

Velcro?


----------



## JL7

Andy - I have to apply a bit of Randy's thinking here….."that's somebody else's problem" not mine! Or Velcro….

Thanks for cutting me down to size…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hope the glue up went well….
You didn't glue yourself to the project, did you???

Time for me to hit the pillow….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

AH, I see, "said the blind man as he picked up the hammer and saw…" 
Work tomorrow. Then gonna ogle some planes
G'nite Gracie!


----------



## bandit571

Been out head banging with

Alice Cooper/orianthi

Quiet Riot

Cinderella

Great White

Back? what back????

OUCH!! Oh, THAT back…


----------



## mojapitt

I think bandit has taken too many drugs.


----------



## Doe

Morning, Monte. How's the coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

Insufficient so far. But dealing with it. Just gotta be careful not to get it on my projects.


----------



## Doe

Have you got anywhere with the light/dark problem?


----------



## mojapitt

I bought shellac and tung oil to try this afternoon. Shellac was recommended here and the tung oil was recommended by Charles Neil. I usually send him an email with questions about finishing. I have to believe he gets tons of email, but he always responds very quickly and couldn't be more friendly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning good people & Marty,

Is it morning already?
Is it Saturday yet?
Where's my coffee?


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Monte, I recently bought a can of shellac for maple stool seats (probably coat with poly on top of the shellac). Can't cwait to try it. Flakes are next.

Have a good day, all. And yes, Randy, that does include you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning all misfits ,its another day in paradise , wheres the coffee

William I was worried you had taken on a lot at the boil ,keeping you in my prayers ,take it easy my friend


----------



## mojapitt

I amgoing to try the 2 in a side by side test on a piece that I am working on. I am going to do the inside of the cabinet with the thought that minor differences inside of it will be unnoticeable. I will post pictures of the result.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, can you come mow my lawn as well? There's only about 3 acres.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! It's raining here. We needed it. I don't need it all day though. Good thing I cut the grass yesterday. I'll be interested to see what you figur out Monte. I've never used ting oil or shellac, but would be interested in trying it. I've also never used lacquer and am interested in spraying it. Jeff asked the question too, but have you ever thought of spraying your finish?


----------



## mojapitt

Spraying the finish is coming. As I setup the new shop, a finish room will be included. Right now I don't really have a good place to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Obviously you build more than me and a finishing room will be great. On one of my large projects with many pieces and doors I made a booth in my garage with plastic and 1×2's and a fan and filter. For smaller projects I will jus set up at the edge of my garage with a fan pulling air through the shop and out the garage.


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Gorgeous sunrise over the mesa this AM. Makes up for the funny tasting coffee. Both of us totally forgot about replenishing (grinding) the coffee so Phyl brought home some Yuban. Used to like the stuff. Maybe a bad batch?
It's hot, strong and black. Guess it'll do, for now.

Funneee, doe.

Jeff, if that thing falls, it'll be because the wall caved in! Or, because the Velcro let loose.

The Swallows have returned to the mesa. Nice birds that really keep the flying insect population in check. But they really are messy. They've chosen our carport for their nests for the past 5 years. It was not bad at first, but now, the extended family has moved in and there are 5 nests. I thought I was done shoveling sh*t when I left the dairy farm. 
Two years ago, Phyl bought a bird deterrent system of colored cellulose streamers. She strung them up before the Swallows showed up. They just used bits of the streamers to make their nests.
The zoning here is one family home per twenty acres. I emailed the zoning dept. and reported the five new families of swallows. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sounds like an awesome zoning law, Gene. Good luck with the swallows. Of course, could be worse … could be mosquitoes.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, the nest in my carport has 4 babbies. Mom and dad feed them all day long. Won't be long before the cat begins to take interest. The nest by the fireplace has a much better chance. Cat can't get to it very easily.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck getting yourself evicted Gene.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I love those swallows and wouldn't begrudge them some shoveling if they wanted to move here.

Monte, Is that Tung Oil Finish? Or tung oil? Be sure to rub ALL the excess off or a sticky mess will occur.


----------



## mojapitt

Formbys tung oil finish. That's what Charles Neil recommended. I figure that he probably knows something about it.


----------



## Gene01

Home made donuts!!!!!!!! Grandkid's request. Grandad's whispered suggestion.

Gary, ours just lately laid their eggs. We don't have cats but the Gopher snakes do try to scale the siding to get to the nests.

Bill, never thought of that twist. Maybe I shoulda kept my mouth shut.

Chris, the zoning is one of the reasons we bought out here. Not that we don't like people. Just not herds of them on all sides.

Speaking of close neighbors; Andy, How did you make out with the contractor regarding the run off?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did somebody say donuts?
I hear you about close neighbors. I built on land in the woods, because I didn't want close neighbors. P and Z here considers my area as critical reserve and you can only build a house if you have 3 acres or more.


----------



## lightcs1776

I love people too, but as the saying goes, fences make for great neighbors (although I personally am not a fan of fences). Besides, you can't put a decent sized garden or woodworking shop on half an acre. My grandparents on my mom's side had about half an acre just for the garden itself. They would can the veggies and didn't need to buy any from the store.

Now, about those donuts …..


----------



## bandit571

not enough meds OW! Getting out of the bed is a time consuming problem. Sitting in my chair with the heating pad set for BROIL.

Awaiting the mailman this week, as a big box is a-coming. A #5 jack plane, a Knuckle capped block plane, an eggbeater style drill, and a kit to build a wooden clamp, should be here in a couple….

Monte: a 1:1:1 mix of poly, BLO, and Mineral spirits as a top coat may do as a finishing touch…


----------



## Gene01

Bill, here the requirements are for one home on no less than 20 acres. We bought 80 and subdivided in to 3 @ 26.66. Phyl's sister and hubby bought the 1/3rd next to us to the west and we sold the furthest west 1/3rd to a horse trainer. The land to the east is a part of a watershed and can't be built on. Our house sets 1500' back from the dirt road in front. In back is a big hill that can be built on, but it would cost many thousands of $$ to get electricity to it. Add that to the cost of drilling over 500' for water and who knows how much to get a road in there. I think we are safe….for a while, anyway.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The blind bald eagle with the peg leg and a lisp left the crow's nest at the crack of dusk.

For those of you who don't speak *********************************** retard, 
I said the Rex memorial project left out this morning for it's destination.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very good William. Did you get those desks done before you decided to take a break.? Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bill, the desks are done except for finish. 
Actually they've been ready for finish for a couple of days now but I haven't been up to standing in one spot long enough to do it. 
I was just sitting here thinking about that. I may mix up some wipe on poly to get it done. I don't normally like wipe on poly, but I need them done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, you been busy?


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK

Four slices of old fashion loaf, two slices of cheese, four bread slices, mustard, and tartar sauce..

and one of Randy's Mountain Dews

IF this backdoesn't get any better, will be going back to the ER again…

Marty and busy in the same sentence? Now That is a rare occurance right there…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I act busy all the time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's smart


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Here are a few closeups of the scroll saw…..

above the table









below the table









I did find this on it









top has been replaced, this was on the underside


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Marty. I think that is cool enough to keep even if it doesn't work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I have an entire department of things that are ''cool''


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, If I have a LJ outting at my shop, Dave and William will have to be kept on a leash just to keep them from playing with my toys on the wall…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
I think that A. B. Dick label indicates that the table was from either an old business machine shipping crate or a cabinet part of an old machine. A. B. Dick was one of the first business machine manufacturers. 
Pretty cool, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Marty. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## GaryC

Just give Dave a little of your corn product…he'll be out of the game. William, on the other hand you may need to watch


----------



## lightcs1776

There is just something really cool about old machinery. I love history and machines tell a lot about the people who lived in different time periods.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres another one on the boil . im not really good at these things being a one finger typer . 
http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/41346

Marty if we have the next one there save some of that corn squeezings for me


----------



## JL7

Gene, I don't care what Gary says about ya, you're a funny guy!

Marty - cool photos…...that old AB Dick table might to worth something all by itself…..very cool. What's the round thing for on the top??

I spent the morning at my old employers…...I had previously told them I was all done helping them after the first of the year, but they absolutely begged and offered a size-able payment! Easy money, but still awkward to darken that doorway….

Gotta go check out Eddies new post…...BRB


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, there is only two words in the world to describe that scroll saw. 
FREAKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the finished desk beside the old one. 
All I done to the old one was replace to desk top and apply a fresh layer of clear finish.


----------



## JL7

Nice work William…..really nice! You should have a pretty happy customer there. Hope you get to feeling better soon and thanks for getting that plaque shipped. Hopefully Bryan will post an update here after it arrives….....


----------



## JL7

Cool blog Eddie….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a tracking number on that package, so I will know when it is there. 
You know that estimated delivery dates are about as reliable as Mississippi weather, but it is supposed to arrive by next Monday at the latest.


----------



## JL7

Candy, you were asking about Nick Offerman at the boil (from my t-shirt..)....he has a website here and he builds some really cool stuff. Plus he stars in the TV show "Parks and Recreation".......and is a really funny guy….

He's been featured in several of the wood mags…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice build on the chair William , he should love it


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, that desk looks great. One of these days I will make chairs. I'm sure I have the skills necessary. Just haven't made myself do it yet. I should so that when someone wants to pay me for some I will have some experience. It's the curves that have intimidated me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I'm going to assume that it held some kind of a spring device (now gone) that held the top of the blade…..


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, it's not what I said about Gene. it's about what Gene and I had to say about you!!
BTW….Gene, thanks for the card. We enjoyed the visit


----------



## Gene01

"...you're a funny guy!" 
That's weird Jeff. Phyl told me the same thing last night. I think I was insulted….I know I was disappointed.

Gary, so did I. And thanks again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Homemade donuts???? I'm in..

My grandmother used to fry up donuts in an open pot of oil on the stove and then shake them in a brown paper bag with sugar. The bag would be saturated, and the donuts would just sliiiiiide down.

What's for supper??


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mother makes donuts just as you described 74. Supper, I don't know. Supposed to have Liam's baseball game tonight, but that seems unlikely with the rain and storms.


----------



## lightcs1776

Package from Amazon arrived today. I'm adding a small vice to the front of the workbench. I also received my first spokeshave and the 20 amp switch for the DC. Kids have their first carving and wood burning books and tools. Good day.

Dinner is sloppy joes.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here in the computer chair, with ahot heating pad…...whoa, where'd the time go???

Fried fish for supper tonight

Been raining all the dang day today…...another of Marty's presents, maybe???

Still up in the air about going to work tomorrow night

Had one hell of a time just getting out of bed this morning. Have the belt closed up a second notch, doesn't help much.

Awaiting payment on plane #2 that sold on feebay. Had to relist #3 with a lower price point

I try to ship the same day or the next IF and When I get paid.

Was going to lay out a few parts for a frame saw, but, can't go down the steps to the shop


----------



## lightcs1776

Doesn't sound good, Bandit. Rest up. Hope all of the LJ folks start feeling better soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Having Cindy stop,at woodcraft on her way home from a training for hearing aids to get me two new shelf pin bits to work with my jig. The first bit wore out. I decided on French toast for dinner and maybe some sausage.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hump day is over….
Well, the work part of it!!!

Made it to 79° today…. showers stayed away (so far).
Tomorrow may be a wet one….

Eddie,
Great pictures & blog.

Bandit,
I feel for you, what with the pain & all!
But that does NOT excuse the fact that you stole MY Mountain Dew!!!

William,
Duel(ing) desks…. awesome job!!!

Marty,
Are ya gonna get that saw a workin"???
Or will it just be non-working…. like yourself!!!


----------



## Doe

Monte! I need a sign: "Are you naturally stupid or did you study"


----------



## Doe

Never mind. They might think I'm not a team player. Would "I'll try to be nicer, if you'll try to be smarter" be more polite?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marty, the spring barrel for the top just sat in the hole on a lot of those very very early scroll saws. 
I've seen some like that where the barrel from 40s and 50s scroll saws were modified to fit. If it were mine I would seek to do that just to make it a working saw again. 
Also, if the crown is still present on the pulley wheel, you can add a motor by making a tilting bracket for it and track it much like a bandsaw blade.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, chairs turned out great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My woodworking for the day. Cindy requested these for the boys a while ago. Today I asked them each what animal they wanted. Liam an eagle because that's his school mascot. Sean a bear because, well I don't know why but a bear. Did pretty good on my band saw, but with a 1/4 blade it was hard to make the necessary turns. With a smaller blade I could do a lot better. Just some mineral oil on them. One is pine and the other WRC.


----------



## gfadvm

William, The desks look like a matched set. Now , take a break and feel better.

Time to try another "adventure in frozen dinners".

And an ice cold Corona!

Bill, Cool toothbrush caddys!


----------



## lightcs1776

Just have to share with y'all. My father is now Dr. Dad, and I am incredibly proud of him. He finished his doctoral program.


----------



## GaryC

Going to grill the bird and fix a salad. Then, later a little more shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Chris, how old is he? And what's his degree?

Thanks Andy. Gotta go load up the truck with some tools for a little finish work and a chainsaw so I can pick up those walnut logs tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

A REVIEW: Boston Markets boneless pork rib shaped patties with home style mashed potatoes and BBQ sauce
A little chewy but a LOT more filling than the Marie Callender from last night.
I give it 3 1/2 stars.
The Corona gets 5 stars
The low sugar Ginger Snaps get 3 stars from me and 5 stars from Betty Lou!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, he is 71 … I think. I'm not good with counting birthdays, including my own. His degree is a Doctorate of Ministries in Christian Education. And here I am at 46 just finishing a bachelor degree with hopes of getting a Masters in Education before I retire from my current job (I want to teach history when I "retire" and move South).

Boston Market makes some pretty decent dinners, from what I remember, Andy. And everything tastes better with a good beer. However, since you only have Corona, that will have to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marie Calender's Fettuccine Alfredo w/ chicken is on the menu tonight….
All washed down with a cold Michelob Light.

For tonight's viewing…. A "live" streaming form LA….Capt'n Eddie Castelin!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to see Randy's comment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I should have known that Chris. I remember you saying something about him being a minister. My dad just turned 71 and I can't imagine him going back to school. He's been mostly retired for 10 years. Congratulations to him and good luck to you. I don't mind taking classes, but I'm done getting degrees.

I'm not a beer connoisseur, but corona was some of the first beer I would drink. More power to ya Andy.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang… Glad to see your all alive and yappin'. :^p

Status update is as follows:

Our latest candidate for the designer/draftsman position turned us down. Back to ground zero.

I've now drilled 4 holes in my daughters wall and I can't find the ants. But I can still hear them munching. I need some x-ray vission goggles.

Wiring project is on hold and we're getting by with an extension cord to my wife's night stand for now.

Academic awards night for my oldest (freshman) daughter. She did very well and we're incredibly proud of her. Unfortunately, our middle daughter decided to go into a jealousy funk.

More bunny mayhem! My older daughter likes to take them out of the hutch and let them sit on the porch while she pets them and reads. Mr. Tumnis must have heard from his brother Chubbins that the grass (weeds actually) is greener in the yard and he took off. All 5 of us chased him around for 20 min. B4 we finally managed to throw a blanket over him. For never having been out of a cage, he sure is a fast little stinker.

Still no shop time.


----------



## TedW

Honey, I'm Home!!!

I have been busy my butt off, not with the stuff I like to do but with the stuff that pays the bills, somewhat. I have managed to turn a pen or two in the evenings before hitting the sack. It's surprising how quick it is to throw these things together, start to high polished finish, once I got the swing of it. Or should I say the "turn" of it? Anyway, here's a few of my favorites…



















I'm heading out to Rockler tomorrow afternoon to stock up on more pen kits.

300 new posts since my last visit and 200 before that… I didn't read 'em so if any were directed at me….

Thanks!

Huh?

Sure, why not?

What th… How dare you???

Yup.

Regarding babies, anniversaries, graduations… Congrats!

As for any tool gloats or wood scores… You suck!

I'm gonna go turn a couple more pens. Later Gaters!


----------



## ssnvet

Chris…. Congrats to your dad. Sounds like he qualifies as a life long learner.

Bandit…. Hope the back feels better soon. Looking forward to ogling the new planes.

Marty… A. B. Dick makes offset printing presses. I used to work at an Insty Prints (The Wiz of Printing Biz) and was trained on their smallest model.

Ted…. The pens look great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Did ya buy a Vix-Bit???


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, I'll keep an eye out for some parts, meanwhile, It'll hang on the wall beside Randy…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Sorry to hear of the hiring problems, Matt. The right candidate will come along, but I understand how it can try your patience. Great news on the one daughter's accomplishments. As for a little jealousy, it's part of growing up sometimes.

Ted, great looking pens. The one of the far right (cocabola?) looks fantastic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm very concerned about termites. The last thing I need is carpenter ants. I hope you find them quickly. It's a sickening thing to hear something chewing on your house. Now carpenter bees, they're a pain too, but not as much damage potential.

Ted, you're on fire man.

Marty, no I did not. I got these wood river ones. They only cost $17. I had her get 2 of them. The metal rubbing on metal wears out after a while. Is the vix the one to get. Is it 3/8 at the tip to fit my jig?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Do you mean 3/16 instead of 3/8??? It is 5MM at the tip which is most shelf pins…..


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, You shoulda raised anteaters instead of rabbits! How about putting some of that ant bait that they take home to kill the whole colony in some of those holes you have drilled?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always use 1/4 pins, but I could change. My shelf pin jig has 3/8" holes. What about the outside part of that bit?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Vix-Bit is a plunge type bit that you set for the depth…..


----------



## gfadvm

Where did my post go?

Hate it when that happens.

I'll try again later

Edit: Now it shows up! 6 minutes after I posted it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris…. tell Dr. dad congrats!!!

Ted…. Have you checked out Cap't Eddie Castelin on YouTube?
Oh yeah, nice job on the pens.

Bill…. My review…. Marie Calender's microwave sustamence: Portioned properly (I am NOT an obese American), No prep, quick from freezer to palette…. 4 stars…. could be 5 but I did have to put my beer down to heat it up!!!

Matt,
The ants wont eat your house forever…. just until it is gone!!! ;^(


----------



## boxcarmarty

You might see if they make a larger one…..


----------



## bandit571

Back from a second trip to the ER, another pain shot in the hip…

Supposed to get ahold of the Family Doctor for a recheck. Had a few X-rays done, seems to be a Disc issue.

Been working with me hands since I was 15, been just about long enough, don't really want to wait 348 more days til retirement, ain't got much choice right now..

Photos will be taken as the box gets unloaded. Looking like I might have some time to rehab some planes, whilest they( Doctors) rehab me back…

All this rain today, and no Randy around the mow the "hay field" I have for a back yard? I thought he loved mowing grass in the rain….


----------



## boxcarmarty

My pillow is callin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

No rush…. Marty!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
You supply airfare & 5-star luxury accommodations….


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I wear these out I'll look around again. Is that your shelf pin jig?

Randy, I'm glad your palette has been satisfied both in taste and volume. I've not known too many landscape/grass cutter types who were obese. Probably don't drink enough water; coffee, Mountain Dew, beer.


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from the ER. Grandson has asthma and is allergic to peanuts. He developed hives on his arm, said his stomach was upset and felt like his throat was closing up. I hit him with his epi pen, gave him some Benedryl per mom's instructions and drove him at breakneck speed the 48 miles to the ER. 
The folks at the ER gave him two more pills, which he had great difficulty swallowing, and hooked him up to the monitor. I just a few minutes, he seemed to recover but they needed to keep him for another couple hours for observation. The hives were totally gone within two hours after we got there. We are all at a loss as to what caused the reaction. Not peanuts, for sure. Anything peanutty is verboten during his stays here. 
This all transpired while his mom and dad were on their way up here from Tucson. Thank goodness for cell phones. 
He and mom are still at the pharmacy getting a new epi pen and another scrip. Dad rode home with us and he's fixing supper. A clam, mussel, scallops and shrimp stew. 
Grandma was a nervous wreck. She's better now, too.

See ya all mañana.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, those peanut allergies. They can be scary and a mystery as to what he was exposed to. Have a better night Gene and family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Sorry to hear of the grandyougun's scare….
That had to be a nerve wracking trip!!!
Happy to hear all is well now.


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH….
See, Marty has messed with the interwebby portal again!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, good luck with the follow up at your doctors.

Gene, good to hear your grandson got some medical treatment. Never a good time when worrying about family.


----------



## mojapitt

We really need all the injured and sick ones to get better. Summer is coming, health is required.


----------



## mojapitt

Opinions please, this is my test between shellac and tung oil.

Shellac, 









Tung oil,









I am pretty happy with both, but the shellac is more economical.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, honestly, I can't tell the difference


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Very scary! But I know you remained calm and cool throughout the ordeal.

Randy, You must be a little guy if that MC frozen dinner filled you up. I'm 6'4", 160 pounds, and it was barely an appetizer for me!

Bill, I'm on the trail of some wood that may be different for you: red elm, blackjack, and spalted hackberry?


----------



## GaryC

Red Elm…. that sounds cool. Don't think I've ever seen that


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I don't see an appreciable difference. The shellac may require more coats but dries almost instantly. The Formby's has poly in it so may be more protective.


----------



## lightcs1776

Can't really tell a difference with the pictures. If the cosy of shellac is better, I'd consider using it since the results look good.


----------



## mojapitt

Both would probably be covered by water based poly


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't see the difference from MO Monte.

Sounds good Andy. I've never seen any of those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remind me what shellac that was. I've never used shellac. It looks like it didn't yellow it much.


----------



## gfadvm

For Gary, Oklahoma Red Elm


----------



## lightcs1776

Very nice, Andy.

That's all for me folks. Have a great night.


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Andy. That's some pretty wood


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'll blame my "monitor"....
Both look good. I'd go with the "easy" & cost effective treatment.

Andy,
I stand at 5'-8" and weigh in at a stout 150….
On many occasions, I'll just order an appetizer for my entrée!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I just read your comment on the planer thread about sharpening the throw away knives. I'm happy to hear that. I'm still using my DW733 with the sharpen able blades and have been worried about eventually getting a newer one that has the different knives. I've had the same 3 sets of knives for 15 years and I've had them sharpened a lot. I think I'm about at the end of the road though. I've just about reached the end of the slotted holes for adjustment.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's the one I use. It's not "dewaxed" and is a heavier cut than the Seal Coat. I usually dilute mine 1:1 with DNA but I wipe (not Brush) it on.


----------



## JL7

Gene - sure glad your story had a happy ending…....hope you figure out what set off the reaction…..wow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. I'll save the picture.


----------



## JL7

Monte - I'm guessing you'll be going through a bunch of shellac or tung oil…....I'd be curious to find out (if you choose shellac) what is cheaper, to keep buying the Zinsser, or to buy the flakes and mix your own.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening Jeff!


----------



## mojapitt

My next question was which is more economical, by the can or by the flakes?


----------



## JL7

Evening Bill, like the toothbrush holders…...but of course Cindy gets all the credit! Her idea…...


----------



## JL7

Monte - wouldn't be too tough to figure out…..for a seal coat, a 2# cut would be fine…..so the flakes will go a long ways…...just have to be mindful of the 6 month shelf life. But easy to mix…..


----------



## mojapitt

Shelf life is always a problem. But normally i go through many gallons of finish in 6 months.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. that's a pretty darn scary story. Glad you knew what to do and had what you needed.

Andy… I purchased a gallon jug of commercial carpenter ant poison a couple years ago. And if I can just get it in the proximity of them, it will do the trick… I did put it in all of my holes. But unless they burrow into one of them, they'll never see it. Next assault is from the attic down.


----------



## KTMM

Wow, 15 days, I've been gone too long. Spent today in the shop, but it wasn't woodworking…... Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Please pray. 5 colleagues shot in Moncton NB, 3 killed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, don't the carpenter ants need to go back to the ground?

Monte I was just reading up about shellac and read about the dewaxed stuff and that if you want to put something over the shellac you need it to be dewaxed. As Andy said the stuff in the picture is not dewaxed, so presumably will not adhere to a coat of poly over the top. That's my interpretation anyway.

Jeff, she has a wooden duck toothbrush holder and I have a plastic cup. Maybe I need to make one for myself. Which animal will I choose? Hmm!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh Sandra! I'm sorry to hear that! Praying for the families. What happened?


----------



## JL7

Wow Sandra - that's some scary stuff…........


----------



## GaryC

So sorry to hear that, Sandra. Glad you weren't with them. Are the other two going to be ok?


----------



## mojapitt

Another lunatic. Hopefully the shooter was a casualty as well.

Prayers for your colleagues.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick last minute check. Glad I did. Will certainly pray, Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang… all set to watch the local news…. my daily wind down….
Stanley Cup Finals Game #1 is going into overtime!!!

It's 80° these days…. ain't that too hot for ICE???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just looked it up. Basically a crazed gunman on a shooting spree. Still on the loose. Said the other officers had non life threatening injuries.


----------



## mojapitt

Just read the article, very sad. Obviously a very disturbed individual.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to bed. Stay safe Sandra.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
A tragedy for sure….
Glad you are safe and sound!!!


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for those involved, Sandra.
Will catch up everything else tomorrow.
G'nite folks. God bless you all.


----------



## DIYaholic

News is being watched….
Time for me to shut down!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Say "Goodnight,Gracie"

Managed about ten minutes down in the Dungeon Shop. Most of the planes are now IN the tool chest. Large stck of files cleaned up and ready to go. Even bigger stack of chisels put away ( how the ….heck did I so many?) and a wee bit of cleaning the bench top off.

Tottered back up stairs and plunked the foundation into this chair. Heating pad is set on Broil Pain killer shot is starting to wear down.

Time for a bit of surfing, and then "Taps"


----------



## Gene01

Sandra you and your colleagues are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Be well, my friend.

I hope an RCMP saves the province the cost of a trial.


----------



## TedW

The Cocobola pen on the far right is (was) my favorite, but I told a buddy to go ahead and pick one. It appears that's his favorite too. I'll have to make a few more of those… one for me and a few to hand out.

Randy, Capt'n Eddie is one of my favorites on youtube. He really knows his stuff and is fun to watch too.


----------



## Doe

Gene, too bad about the swallows. But funny.

William, great news on both.

Marty, that is a really cool scroll saw! What kind of squirrel are you going to use to run it?

Bill, great toothbrush holders.

Chris, congratulations to Dr. Dad!

Matt, congratulations to your daughter and to you as her dad. Those wascally wabbits as quite a handful. Maybe you need a leash. We took our Mrs. Bunley out to the yard in a harness. She didn't like it but it worked.

Ted, wonderful pens! You are truly addicted now.

Gene, those allergies are so scary. I'm glad that grandson and grandma are ok.

Sandra, praying for them and for an end to it soon.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. I haven't looked for an update on the situation in the North, but sure hope they nail this individual. I'm with Gene, save Canada the cost of a trial.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,
Another day is supposed to be starting….
Can't have that happen…. without COFFEE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, call 911. They take care of emergencies, and being without coffee is definitely an emergency.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Any news Sandra?

Gonna go do some work on a farmhouse and then load up some walnut logs. Then go look at a building we are thinking of buying for Cindy's business. It will save us money over leasing her current office.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff I saw those dovetails.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, That is terrible news. The families and the victims are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope they kill the shooter. There are way too many crazies in the world today.


----------



## HamS

Sandra praying for your friends.

Chris your dad is ahead of mine. He has probably two semester s left on his DMIN degree. He earned his MDiv a year and a half ago from Tennessee Temple Seminary. We celebrated his 87th birthday last Sunday. I am certain his school has kept him alive and active. Work is progressing on storage projects. It really isn't wood working but making sawdust is involved.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool, Ham. Your dad is certainly making great achievements.


----------



## ssnvet

Keeping the RCMP in thoughts and prayers today….


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
No rain yet…..plenty of sunshine, until the afternoon pop up showers appear.


----------



## DonBroussard

I was away for what only seemed like a short time, but it was almost a whole day. I did go back and catch up on all the goings-on I missed. Apologies in advance for what looks like a thesis.

Sandra-Sorry to hear about the RCMP shootings. Prayers for the victims and the responding personnel.

Marty-That scroll saw is sweet! Maybe you answered the question already, but are you intending to get it running again? If you aren't already on owwm.org, there are some really knowledgeable members that can help with ID and restoration questions.

Eddie-Great blog. I think you've captured the spirit and intent of the gathering. It was my honor and privilege to have been a part of it!

Jeff-Nice to have a little extra jangle in the pockets from helping the old employer, eh? I'll have to check out that Nick Offerman site.

William-Sorry to hear about your health issues-hope you feel better. You CAN take a break, y'know. I have a feeling that you don't like to be idle for too long. I hope I didn't work you too hard helping with the crawfish. The desks are AWESOME! I'm sure your client will be pleased. BTW, did you sculpt the seat like the old desk was? Let us know if you get some feedback from Rex' family on the plaque, please.

Chris-A spokeshave is one of my favorite tools to use. I picked up a vintage Stanley No. 53 recently with an 1856 date on it. Works very well too. Let me add my congrats to your Dr. Dad-a lifelong learner!

Bandit-I hope you get some long-term relief from the back issues, and SOON! Your recipe for the "lemonade" sounds pretty good, but I'd need to make sure I have a designated driver before I dove in to that.

Doe-"Are you naturally stupid or did you study?" Nice words for a sign in a cube farm.

BillM-Nice job on the toothbrush holders. I spy an elephant toothbrush holder-that must be yours. The smallest blade I have for my bandsaw is 1/4" as well and I'm limited on curve cutting as well.

Andy- No argument here about frozen dinners. We used to eat Swanson and Bird's Eye dinners when we were kids and I think that's one of the things that made we want to learn how to cook. BTW, enjoy a Corona for me too.

Gary-Funny story about the swallows. I hope they find a new home, or if YOU and Phyllis have to relocate after the wildlife agents evict you, that y'all find a nice new home.

Randy-Agreed with Cap'n Eddie's videos. Being entertained while learning stuff is a cool technique.

Matt-Now it's an ANT problem. Maybe the mice will eat the ants after you poison the ants and they'll do each other in. Hope you get back on the wiring project soon. Congrats on your oldest daughter's scholastic achievements. The middle daughter may be challenged and inspired to achieve as well. Good luck with the hiring problem. The right person is out there, somewhere . . .

Tedster-Nice pens. Looked like you're hooked now.

Gene-Close call on the peanut allergy. I wonder if there's always been serious peanut allergies or we're just finding out about them now. Growing up, I don't recall a single person with peanut allergy/sensitivity.

Monte-I can't see much of a difference between the tung oil finish and the shellac either.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My husband is now there in an active capacity. My heart won't beat until he gets home.


----------



## lightcs1776

Praying for all of you, Sandra. It's a tense situation but I'm sure you, your husband, and all the RCMP are well trained and very capable. Let us know when the shooter is dead or at least in custody.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday was delivery day for the changing table for Baby Charlee. My son and I built this from an item he and his wife saw in a furniture store. They took a few pictures and got measurements, and we recreated it. I did have to get some outside help on mounting the full-extension, soft-close drawer slides. I just couldn't get the right mounting locations and I got pretty frustrated after drilling screw holes all over the drawer sides to get a good fit. The small amount of money I had to pay for having him mount the drawer slides and show me how to do them was a good investment. I only hope I don't have to surrender my LJ/Man card because of paying someone for help with final assembly.

Here's the completed changing table-me on the left and proud father on the right.










They are going to paint it so it's just sanded in this picture. Looks like Baby Charlee will be going home soon, so this project had to be delivered before she goes home.


----------



## lightcs1776

Looks real nice, Don. I do cringe when someone paints wood, but to each their own. That's a great design. I could see it being used to display toys and stuffed animals as she gets a bit older.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Bill… your LJ man card is hereby null and void :^p

Sandra… didn't know hubby was involved in similar activities as you. Will definitely pray for safe keeping.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice job Don. I have to make one of those later this year.


----------



## HamS

I hope I don't have to make one of those very soon. There better be some weddings first.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - hope that nab that crazy *&^% soon…...stay safe…......

Don - beautiful work my friend. And better yet that you got to build it with your son. Of course you should have been a man and left the drawers askew…...! Hope Charlee comes home soon.

Just had to venture out to Lowes today and see if any of the clearance Bessey clamps were still around…...scored a nice lot for cheap. The really good stuff is gone, but still found a few bargains….....

Bill…..waiting for some pics of that Walnut tree…...

And Chris - congrats to your Dad and that awesome degree. That's really amazing…......


----------



## bandit571

Well, two ER visits and now I need to go see the Family Doctor to get released to go back to work….next Tuesday. Good thing I have a few vacation days I can burn off.

Shipping plane #2 today. #3 still on the auction block. My order seems to have a tracking bumber, but, USPS can't find it…..OK. Maybe it is coming via another group? Sent the seller a message about the tracking # being off, haven't heard a word back….yet.

Guys like the shooter are waiting to be shot….Suicide-by-Cop, i think it is called. Please see that his wish is fullfilled….ASAP.


----------



## GaryC

That's a really nice changing table. Good work - both of you. I don't think you need to surrender your man card because it was for your grand-daughter, and you are following the mama's instructions. You can do it, you just can't like it….. lol

Jeff, are you going to share??


----------



## firefighterontheside

If i lose my man card then so does Don. Sorry Don. 
Sandra, praying that he stays safe and you heart can beat. I too did not know. Does he csll you 74.
Jeff here you go. Picked up 2 logs each 7' long and about 15" diam. Two more to get later. Too big to bring to OK. I'll bring smaller ones.


























The one behind the tractor i cut in two and I'll get next week. The standing tree is just an example of the other walnuts they have. Close to 30". Maybe next one that falls.


----------



## JL7

Gary - drive on up - I'll give you the whole lot!


----------



## JL7

Nice score Bill! I'm sure Andy will enjoy seeing pictures of your TRACTOR as well!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, don't tempt me…
Bill…you really suck… I love walnut. Wish I had access to it like you do


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, Jeff! You made me drool on my screen ..

Thanks all for the congrats for my dad. UAM beyond proud of him.

Bill, sweet logs there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to look at building we might buy. Currently inhabited by antique store. This is in there. I guess it can make bullnose. They want $18.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im going to Lowe's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats not my tractor but dont tell Andy. Its big too. Those tires are about 6' tall.


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, there a guy on the local Craig's List that has 4 Jorgensen 24" clamps for sale for $80. I told my wife I'd prefer to stop at Home Depot and pick them up for $15.97, minus 10% military discount.

Cool looking plane, Bill. Looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, you and your brethren have been on my mind since last night. I sure hope everyone stays safe and the wounded officers recover quickly. So sad about the ones who perished.

Great looking changing table, Don. Charlee's gonna love it in a few years. Mom and Dad will cherish it today.

Chris, your dad is AWESOME. Tell him congrats from me, too. What an achievement.

Bill, didn't that bull nose follow you home? And, re: the walnut….you suck! Great haul there, old buddy.
Don't you and Andy get overwhelmed with the aroma. Walnut has a narcotic effect, you know. I'm getting a bit dopey just thinking about it.

Jeff, I have an idea. I'll send you $$ for shipping and you can send them to me. Gary has enough clamps.

Right on, Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is $18 good for that thing. It has 2 cutters that are cove cutters. One on each side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im fairly new to using walnut but i do like the aroma.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Great job on the changing table. The outside help? I would look at it like continuing education. No shame in that.

Sandra, Still haven't caught/shot that loony? Your hubby is added to my prayer/worry list.

Bill, Those logs don't look "too big to take to Oklahoma " to me! Remind me, when are you coming? Arrive on Sunday the 15th? Is that a log grabber on the back of that tractor? I need one of those!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.Nice job on the changing table…..

Sandra, Hope everyone else returns safely…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ignore Jeff, He's just showing off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go make scrap….

BRB…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
The new family heirloom looks great.
Your LJ/Man card could be revoked. However, there is a technicality that will allow you to keep it….
Rather than saying you [aid him, just say you financed a future beer purchase for him!!!

Sandra,
Thoughts are with you & yours for his safe return.
I second the idea that a final resolution to the problem isolates the shooter 6' under!!!

Jeff,
I'm hoping to head to the two Lowes stores, in my area, to see what I can acquire!!!

Bandit,
Try to enjoy your unscheduled "vacation"!!! I hope relief comes soon.

Bill,
Nice looking walnut logs. Whatchya gonna make???

"…I'm getting a bit dopey…"

Gene,
It isn't the walnut!!!

I hope I can get outta here…. without Marty seeing me….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Rambling on the computer for a distraction. Brought the kids over here to the neighbour's for supper. Heard from hubby about 2 hours ago. Worry index is still high.

Heck and I might miss the auction Saturday. Okay, that was a bad joke.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you need to go to the auction for a pleasant distraction.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
There is nothing wrong with a little levity….
That and I agree with Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Lowe's bessey haul.


----------



## JL7

Nice Bill…....those "F" clamps are great…..(showoff!), translation, Marty is jealous…...


----------



## JL7

Randy - I hit both Lowes stores that are close by, and some of the prices were different, and some were the same. At the last store, some clamps weren't even marked down yet??

Gene - too late the little buggers are already acclimated to there new home in the ceiling…...


----------



## Doe

Sandra, prayers for you and hubby.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, humor is always good. You have a lot on your plate. Laughter is God's gift to get you through.

Glad I'mnot the only one who doesn't think the shooter should make it to prison. Up here too many want o make excuses and blame everything but the murderer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Off to Lowes….
Wish me luck in my pursuit of clearance "Besseys"!!!

BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is a picture of my Bessey pursuit results….










There wasn't a Bessey to be found!!! ;^(


----------



## mojapitt

I think I will hit Lowes when it opens tomorrow morning. Just in case.


----------



## bandit571

Took the mower apart to replace the pull rope for the starter….usual luck of the Irish, one pull and the mower did start, but…...the damn rope failed to retract back into the body. Just my normal luck anymore…

Off work due to this back until next Tuesday. Burned five vacation days to cover my hind end. Pain meds, and a heating pad seem to be what I can use. Using a walking stick to get up out of the chairs, and down steps, at least I can get to the shop, for now.

There is some good news going on here: A box is due to arrive tomorrow in the mail. Stanley #5, a knuckle capped block planes, an eggbeater drill, and a "kit" to make a wood clamp. Not sure why the tracking numbers got screwed up, numbers said it was still in the start point this morning. It is in Columbus,OH right now. Delivery about noonish or so. May have to sit on the front porch tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

There is a line in Tombstone I remember

Two of Earp's followers burst in on some "Cowboys" 
Earp deputy#1: "Hands up, don't make a move, or we will soot you!"

Earp deputy #2 (Doc. Holiday) "No, no. By all means, MOVE….."


----------



## gfadvm

Tonight it was Broussard's frozen entree', crackers, and an ice cold Corona. Outstanding!

Randy, You can't get that where you live.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey bandit do you know anything about this? Is it home made? It appears to do round overs and full bullnose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, there's still afew in Washington MO, but they were the weird double headed things. Lots of spring clamps. I'm sure worth the drive.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I would drive for them, but….
I don't get paid for calling in sick!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got this little tool that came in very handy today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

There you go Marty. Good for measuring the size for shelves. Don't forget to subtract for the shelf pins. Whatcha making there? Medicine cabinet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn you're good…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I try.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-You still have some of that gumbo left? If Carol doesn't come back soon, you can always go to Arby's or one of those places in the area.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Marty - it's your lucky night! I don't have anything to say.

Just puttering around the house avoiding going to bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

Was that Dave….
Was that DY Rob….
No it was *74*!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, The medicine cabinet is ready for sandpaper and finishing. I just wish the mirrors would show up soon…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, any news?


----------



## bandit571

I'd try it out and see what it makes. Hard to tell from that angle, but, it could be a fancy tongue & groove plane, like you'd use to join paneling boards with. Think…V groove siding. There might have been a mirror image plane to make the other half of the joint, too.

I think I wound the rope starter the wrong way, mgiht take it apart tomorrow and see which way is the right way. The Boss has a relative who does this kind of work full time, maybe I can get a house calll???


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, You can talk to me, I'm preoccupied with other things…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, it has two cutters in it that are shaped like round overs. One on one side and another on the other side. They are off set by about 1/2 inch. Is it worth $18?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, Is Canada gonna be represented in the 3rd annual gathering of the Association of Misfits???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you have a molding plane that is worth $18.49…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just don't let Dave offer $17.99…..


----------



## Gene01

I'm not Bandit Bill, but I wouldn't hesitate for $18.

Hey Marty, it works! I wasn't sure it would. All those gears and complicated wiring. Don't forget to shut it off before you leave the shop. 
Glad you find it useful.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Don't have any left now! Can't have an ice cold Corona at Arby's.

Marty, Don't feel too special. I've got one of those measuring deeevices too! But Randy doesn't!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a picture of a molding plane. The plane itself is still sitting at the antique store. Thought I would see what it was worth before I bought it. Now I know to buy and resell it for a .49 profit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I think Randy's got one too.


----------



## gfadvm

Dang, He's special too then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff, it just occurred to me. The former employer you did work for, is that the one you have the non-compete clause with? Maybe it was worth dropping that clause to them to have you do the work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, Randy's SPECIAL alright.


----------



## CFrye

Rust hunt results from yesterday. 
Disston skew back hand saw. Sharp! (The teeth-the handle needs some TLC)









A Millers Falls 105 egg beater drill, sorry no decent pic of that available. 
Second stop I got a mini wooden clamp









And Jim's prize for the day…
A pedal powered two wheel grinder from the Luther Grinder MFG. CO. 









He has already torn down the upper assembly, scoured, lubed, reassembled and started painting. Today he is working on the lower assembly and trying to free up what's left of the seat. Or he's sitting at home saying "it's raining. I ain't going out in that!"


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Gene, great tool. Thanks!

Sandra, continuing to pray for your family and all the RCMP. It is still awfully close to home. I am anxious to read that post that tells us your husband is home and this lunatic has been apprehended and or no longer Breathing.

Candy, your having great luck with your rust hunts.


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel special….
Especially when I wear my helmet on the "small" bus!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I am not generaly so photogenic, but 86 degrees and 65% humidity just brought out the sexy side in me.

Sandra. My prayers go out to you and the rest of the unsung heros of the RCMP.

To all. Tommorow is D-Day plus 70 years. My mother lost two brothers and my dad was wounded on the beaches. I would like to take this time to ask you to join me in honoring all those young men who will forever be 19 and 20 year old.


----------



## GaryC

Cost me $65 to get out of Lowes but what a haul of clamps. Thanks for the heads up, Jeff. Guess I'll have to take it easy on you for a while. Short while. Get a picture later. Got to put Melissa's new office chair together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll join you Jim. My grandfather made the beach shortly after D-day and then was captured by the Germans inland, I'm not sure where. He spent the rest of the war in a prison camp at Moosberg Germany. I can't get enough of watching documentaries about the invasion. No matter how much I watch and learn, it never ceases to amaze me. I'm sorry for your loss, but I am grateful for their sacrifice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

$65? It cost me $85 and that was with my 5% lowes card discount. I suspect that Jeff paid a fair amount more than I.
Gene, did you get the retired military discount?


----------



## lightcs1776

Ok, I'm hitting Lowes tomorrow. However, I'll only buy a couple clamps, if they are available. As much as I want a shop full of them, I have to remind myself that little steps are ok. DC is about ready.

Jim, great words. I am grateful for your commitment to this great country as shown by your service. There are many who came before us who gave an amazing sacrifice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chris, if you need or use spring clamps, they have those in several sizes and they were pretty cheap. I only bought 4 of those.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, I have a couple spring clamps but rarely use them. Where do y'all use these the most?


----------



## bandit571

Been using something rather SMELLY in the cleaning up of some rusty old tools. Kind of puts a shine on the old ironworks. Comes in a metal tin, with tight fitting lid. Good thing, this stuff STINKS!

Called Eagle One Original Nevr-dull Wadding polish.

Eagle one Industries sells this stuff. Now, this is how to get them tools nice and shiny. Rub the stuff on, and let it sit until a haze shows up, then a clean cloth to buff it out, and it do work









Works on old saw blades too









And even shines up BRASS! Still have about a third of a tin of the stuff.


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, You ARE special! Yours even has your name on it!

Jim, You are accumulating quite a collection of cool old tools.
Candy, You are accumulating quite a collection of cool old tools. Must be contagious. And I think y'all caught it from Dave at the Boil.

Anyone have a remedy for chiggers? I got eaten alive today by the little varmits! Forgot to spray my jeans with Pine Sol before weedeating the South side of the pond.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bandit, I neetd to see those results with my own eyes. Send that saw this way.

Andy, I'll ask my brother about chiggers. He is in GA and said they were the worst.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, hot shower or even a blow drier, Benadryl.

Chris, I don't use them a lot either. I mostly use them for a third or fourth hand, but could see myself using these more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, how could I forget? Put vinegar on your bites.


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy. Rub vinegar on the chiggers. It will sting pretty good for a little while but it is a sure cure. 
I have been collecting and using antique tool for a few years. Candy has even gotten to be pretty good with the froe and maul. I can't help but laugh when I see her beating the froe to death and not even denting the seasoned oak she is trying to split. At least she tries hard. I can't do much with the old stuff any more due to Art. He lives in my joints and makes life interesting when you loose control of your hands and drop tools. I have a magnet on a stick to try and pick them up but if they are heavy they sometime stay on the floor until someone picks them up for me.

Candy just found a grinder on the internet that is just like the one I scored yesterday. They only want $995 plus shipping. I only saved $945 when I bought mine. But the rust has been an adventure. 3 in 1 oil is all gone, now I will have to find another can.

Hands are cramping so I will have to let them rest for awhile before I can even scratch or pick my nose.

Bye Y'all


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, nothing in my shop costs 999, including the table saw. Great reading of your fun together. Have a great night.

Time for me to turn in. Good night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

My eye lids have gotten extremely heavy….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

Andy: Yall know what the *********************************** lumber boys used to do? Week or two out in the woods, never a shower, the chiggers wouldn't touch them.

As for them bites, we'd appy clear nail polish on the bites. Around the ankles we'd put a flea collar to keep the off. One guy even made a belt of flea collars to keep they away. It also kept the ticks away.too.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, thank God it's over.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thank God. Now I'd ask that any of you who have followed this news to please read about the fallen police officers as the names are released. They are who this should be about. Not the monster who is in custody.

I'm going to step back for a few days. There will be services to attend. Will be back soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Glad it is over and that you and Mr.74 are safe and sound.


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad it is over. Sorry, I am sad that he is alive. Hope your husband is back with you soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you still need to come mow my yard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I've never felt so needed before!!!

Happy FRIDAY, everyone!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Notice that I said "needed", as opposed to "wanted"!!!
Yeah, I'm a realist….

I need coffee and sustenance…..


----------



## lightcs1776

My prayers will continue to be with the families of the fallen. It's going to be a rough, long healing period for them.

Morning all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Sandra, thankful it is over and that your husband and all others involved are now safe. Thinking of those who were lost and their families. At least they dont have to worry that more would
Be hurt. We'll be here.


----------



## HamS

Glad it's over. I use lots of spring clamps gluing luan to 1 by white wood. Almost all stage work I do is made from luan panels framed with 1 by 2 white wood. These panels can be made to look like almost any material with paint and light.


----------



## superdav721

hello fellow woodworkers. I am here. I stop by. Busy busy. They are trying to kill me at work. We have a ton to do this summer. With that and home choirs I can barely get it the shop.
You guys post like mad men. I skim through, look at picks and look for the highlights. Bare with me please.
I still love all yall! and Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Got out of Lowes with 8 clamps for $71.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte. Who's next? Sent my father in law this morning.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all…...Remembering the families of the fallen in Moncton this morning and also all you gave their lives 70 years ago in France.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, do you need a push?


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave - it's good to be busy! Thanks for stopping by….....

Glad to see all the good Lowes scores….except Randy 

Bill, I spent $75 on those clamps shown earlier…..also bought this cool vice for $45, it spins and twists…..it might be unconventional, but mounted it to the back of my router table…..which is pretty sturdy and the space is available…..


----------



## JL7

Bill - thanks for the employer negotiation suggestion…...food for thought….....


----------



## JL7

Andy - quit scratchin'................You know Bill brought up the chigger thing a few days ago…....it's his fault…


----------



## mojapitt

Lowes has about another 50 clamps there, so I will probably break down and attack again this weekend.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, So relieved that they caught that guy with no more loss of life.

Bill, et al, Thanks. Vinegar it is. Pine Sol sprayed on your pants before you get in the tall grass will keep them away but I forgot yesterday.

Y'all have fun with all your new clamps!


----------



## JL7

What kind of clamps did you get Monte??


----------



## GaryC

At least I didn't get blamed for that
Sandra, glad it's ended. Hope you can get some real rest now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice clamp Jeff. I was excited to get the wood vise, I've been wanting one.

Pine sol! I'll have to try that. Plus you'll smell nice.


----------



## mojapitt

I got 4 of these










And 4 of these


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wasn't sure if I'd like those with the two jaws.


----------



## bandit571

Wake the …....up!

Do I really have to?

Oh yeah, mail coming today. Maybe pull a Marty and go sit on the front porch awaiting it? Or, walk downtown a few blocks to see the four NEW antique Stores going in?

Might a stretch to walk that far, with this ouchy back….

1st Mountain Dew of the day is almost gone…....RANDY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Breakfast will be easy to do today…

couple of slices into the toaster

mix some honey into a blob of crunchy Peanut butter

Toast comes out, on goes the mix…..

HOT breakfast is served


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Son and I are building a medicine cabinet today for above his master bath toilet. The house he bought had NO storage in there. A pedestal sink, so no vanity. He installed a mirrored cabinet in the wall above that sink. This one is for larger items like Costco sized stuff and toilet paper.
Gotta go. Time for some sawing and gluing.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been to all of our main stores this morning. Lowes, Menards and Harbor Freight. Left money at all of them.


----------



## bandit571

MAIL CALL! Mail is here! LARGE BOX for me!

Inside? Well there is a Stanley #5 jack plane that will take very little work to tune up. There is a Handscrew clamp that I will need to make jaws for, and there is a small block plane that MIGHT take a while to clean up to MY standards.

Oh yeah, there is a Stanley #620 "Eggbeater" drill, even has a label on the large geared wheel. BIG wood handle has a stowage area under the cap for a few drill bits. Might take a bit of an afternoon to restore to like new…

Now IF I can stumble along to the Dungeon Shop Rehab Center, I might get a few things done.

Photos @ 11:00 pm….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, it is after 11 so, here a few looks at the stuff









The #5 Stanley Jack plane









The 9-1/2 sized Colombia block plane









The Eggbeater drill. And a wood working project to do









All the pieces are there except the hardwood jaws I have to make.

All the above was a Father's Day Treat for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Minor envy over the Lowes clamp hauls…. here's my YOU SUCK to the lot of you. I heard it was happening yesterday and wanted to stop on my way home from work, but I had a hot date to the elementary school band & chorus concert to hear a rousing rendition of Hot Cross Buns and the like. Not sure that the chorus tribute to Queen medley was really the most appropriate choice.

I ordered some industrial strength ant stuff on line. Spent more on that than I have on shop toys in a while.
I'm tearing part of the sloped ceiling out of a closet this weekend while my girls head up north for nephews high school graduation tonight. With all that's going on at work, I didn't think taking time off was going to demonstrate "commitment to the cause".

TGIF…. I'm pooped


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did those kids go, "who is Queen and what kind of music does she sing." May you find the ants and that right quick.


----------



## mojapitt

Rainy day. Making progress on my top projects right now.

Piece 1 of an order (gun cabinet)









Piece 2 of same order (entertainment center)









Piece 3 of same order ( end table)









Gun cabinet for another order









And desk for my stepdaughter who is being rather impatient









I don't think that it's too much.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are a one man factory! You get more done in a day than I do in a month!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see carpet. Are you finishing a desk in your living room? That's great looking stuff. What's that sticking out the side of the end table? Not too much for superman.


----------



## mojapitt

The locks I use for the drawers comes out the side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, a lock. Good idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, when are you gonna make this out of some BKP?


----------



## mojapitt

I love that. I saved the picture and will have to try it. There's definitely a market for hidden spaces.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody sent it to me a while ago on Facebook and said that I should make it. Not sure who I would sell it to. I would like to see yours when you make it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did you guys miss this? It's national donut day. The deputy chief just came back with donuts.


----------



## mojapitt

I knew I forgot something today!


----------



## GaryC

Who says we missed it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doughnuts!


----------



## GaryC

Mine were blueberry cake…plain. Don't like the sugar glaze


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll eat those with or without the glaze. I should have known that you wouldn't miss donut day Gary. Sorry I doubted ya.


----------



## mudflap4869

Do honey buns count? Candy scooped up one of mine on her way out the door for work, so I ate two just for payback. OK so they were the small ones so it only added up to one real one. Just what we diabetics need for breakfast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Spent the morning mowing in the rain!!! ;^)

Then a change of pace for the afternoon….
Before: A job that is easier said than done!!!









After: A tedious day…. ME SORE!!!.... Customer ecstatic!!! ;^)


----------



## DIYaholic

D'oh….
I did not receive prior notice and MISSED National Doughnut Day!!! ;^(


----------



## DonBroussard

I went to local Lowe's stores and scored 3 of the 40" Bessey K's for less than $12 each. Thanks to the LJs who sounded that alarm!

Nannette and I went to an estate sale this morning-it was Day 3 of the sale and we didn't really expect to see much. I did grab a nice Langdon/Millers Falls mitre box and a German saw. I posted pics of the mitre box and the saw in their respective threads, so I won't cross-post. I also spied a vintage wood lathe. If it's there tomorrow morning on 50% off day, it'll come home with me, with Nannette's encouragement. I have a feeling it won't be long before I'll have a two-person shop.










I also stacked a bunch of wild cherry when we got home from the estate sale. Not sure if this is firewood or bowls on the hoof. I guess we'll see if that "new" lathe follows us home . . .

The last bit of excitement was when Nannette was cutting the grass this afternoon she found a little creature in the yard, a wee one with a mask over his eyes. The ironic thing is that Nannette wants to keep and raise it as a pet, but I know that when it gets older she'll complain about how destructive it is and demand that I put it down. At least it's not a possum or an armadillo! It's certainly not as cute as Chubbins-even though I've never seen Chubbins, I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap Randy. It looks like you put in a whole new walkway.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I believe that it will be acceptable to celebrate tomorrow also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a serious piece of arn there Don. Better have help to carry and load that thing.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Glad to hear the shooter is in custody and no further shootings were done. Continued prayers for the victims, their families and responders.

Randy-Looks like you built a highway, not a walkway. You deserve to be sore!

BillM-It's not mine yet, but I'm hoping (fingers crossed). I agree with your assessment of the coefficient of heaviness-I'll have help with me tomorrow morning just in case it wants to jump in my truck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I hope that I can see the rehabestoration of that very heavy metal!!!

You should encourage the raising of the "Masked Bandit"....(NOT our Bandit!!!)
Once it becomes ornery….(Just like our Bandit!!!)
It'll make a great cap!!!

I think a few cold ones will ease my pain!!!

Bill,
The customer wasn't convinced that it was a worthy project.
The "boss", read the wife, wanted it done.
The husband changed his mind after seeing it completed.

Monte,
Too much to do tomorrow, to continue any celebration….
However, tonight there WILL be cold ones consumed!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-After looking at that lathe picture I posted within the last hour (No. 65490), I'm thinking it's a metal lathe and not a wood lathe. The drill press -type vise, the threaded and geared tool rest and the large metal faceplate suggest that to me. I'm not a machinist, so can somebody clue the clueless on whether this is indeed a metal lathe?

BTW, Randy, we wouldn't name the critter Bandit anyway-that's Jonny Quest's dog.


----------



## GaryC

Nectarines… no sorry ************************* to steal them this year…or yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
That was my same thoughts, regarding the lathe.

Are you trying to say that Steve, our Bandit571, is Jonny Quest's dog???


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Still working, but thought I would stop in to catch up on the chatter.

Great job on the walkway, Randy. Very professional.

Don, I thought a metal lathe could do wood too, but not the other way around. Could be wrong though. I don't know anything about metal lathes other than the tolerances are very tight.

Monte, great cabinetry work and that desk looks incredible. Personally, I like my guns locked in steel, but I also realize a steel safe only slows down a prepared and determined thief.

Gary, I love nectarines. Looks like a great crop growing.

Back to work, but not for too much longer.


----------



## JL7

Nice clamp deals folks…...could you imagine a bunch of woodworkers at a bachelor party screaming "show us your clamps".......

Randy - my back is hurting just looking at that sidewalk…....nice work…....I guess you earned a cold one today…..or two….

Don - the old lathe IS super cool. You are probably right about the metal turning aspect, but it really is cool…..keep us informed about the mini-bandit…...lol…....

Nice work Monte….

Gary - good luck with the nectarines, if you play your cards right, maybe some ******************** stew next week…....and you forgot to show us your clamps…........

My TV is maybe 2 years old, today smoke was billowing out the back…...what?? No more Samsung in this house…...although I'm guessing they're all junk….....Some people leave their TV's on all the time…..I wouldn't recommend that…......


----------



## mudflap4869

Don. I do believe that it is a metal working lathe, but I am pretty sure you can still use it for woodworking. It will posibly turn at a lower rate of speed.
Candy's dad owned a machine shop for awhile, she might know. I worked in a machine shop for a short time and it looks a lot like some of the lathes they had, except a thousand years older. 
I hope you get it, and good luck moving it. Just make sure you know where you want it with the first move and save the backaches. I wouldn't even want to pick up the faceplate on that monster.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, That lathe looks like a real heirloom that would fit right in at your place. As far as the ********************, I had one for 9 years that we caught and raised on a bottle. He was never in a cage and ran the ranch with the dogs. He did get pretty cranky and bit several folks as he got mature. We should have castrated him young as that is supposed to make them more domestic. Check with your local game laws as they may not be legal if wild caught. Stooopid, I know but some states are funny.

Bill, I want that headboard but the door should hinge up or be a pair of sliders so you can get to your weapons while lying in bed.


----------



## Gene01

Don, an old retired machinist gave me a set of cast iron legs just like the ones on that lathe. Except, the ones I have were split in two and there were tabs with bolt holes to bolt the two halves together. So, I'm betting it's a metal lathe, also. 
I used the legs to make a work bench. .


----------



## Momcanfixit

hey


----------



## bandit571

hey is for horses


----------



## Momcanfixit

question - how do you store your router bits?? I've kept the stupid little wooden things they came in because the pictures of the cut is shown. However, they're all mixed up anyway so I'm thinking about pitching them when the router cabinet is done. Any thoughts?

Put the kids on the bus today, didn't answer the phone, and made sawdust. Good for the soul.

Hubby is still in Moncton. The crisis is over, but now the work begins.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey….
Right back at you.


----------



## bandit571

My back still hurts, must have been that box I got in the mail, today….

Mower is now fix and running, so Tandy won't have to come and mow the yard

Do Mounties still give beers to their horses? Or just Willie Nelson?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, hey.


----------



## bandit571

Something wierd going on? This will be the third post without any showing up?


----------



## Momcanfixit

No beer for the horses. Willie wouldn't have brought him back alive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How far away is that 74? Good for you. Makin saw dust! I store my bits In a little case that they came in with pictures of the profile, but none of the bits are where they belong.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mine did the same. They'll show up eventually


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*
For router bit storage….
Make some blocks (1-1/2" or 2" square), then drill either a 1/4" or 1/2" hole for the bit to slide into.
Take that block and apply an edge treatment, of said bit.
For v-bits, cove bits and straight (rabbit/dado) bits, rout the surface of the block.
Problem being…. you still need to be OCD to maintain bit organization!!!
Just a thought….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought of that Randy - I was going to line the drawer with Kaizen foam and just drill holes for the bits, but then I wouldn't have the edge treatment. Will have to think about it.

Bill - Moncton is an hour and a half from here. It's my hometown.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get to cut a lot of wood and drive nails and build things this weekend. It's shoring systems weekend at task force training. Build huge shores and bracing for collapsed buildings. Using lots of 6×6 and 4×4 and smaller to build pretty large structures and then immediately take the apart. We use a lot of double head 8p and 16p nails for training. For the real thing you use regular nails and drive them home. Should be fun. Luckily for me I have already had this class and I have a lot of experience with carpentry.


----------



## Doe

Please remember the fallen, on D Day and in Moncton

Reg# 55685 - Cst. Fabrice Georges Gevaudan, 45, was born in Boulogne-Billancourt, France and joined the RCMP at Regina, Saskatchewan, after receiving his Canadian citizenship. Upon graduation from the RCMP Training Academy "Depot" on February 11, 2008, Cst. Gevaudan was posted to "J Division", New Brunswick, namely at the Codiac Detachment where he worked in General Duty Policing.

Reg# 54868 - Cst. Dave Joseph Ross, 32, from Victoriaville, Quebec, joined the RCMP at Ottawa, Ontario. Upon graduation from the RCMP Training Academy "Depot" on July 9, 2007, Cst. Ross was posted to "J Division", New Brunswick, namely at the Codiac Detachment where he worked in General Duty Policing and, most recently, as a Police Dog Services Handler.

Reg # 49269 - Cst Douglas James Larche, 40, from Saint John, New Brunswick, joined the RCMP at Moncton, New Brunswick. Upon graduation from the RCMP Training Academy "Depot" on February 4, 2002, Cst. Larche was posted to "J Division", New Brunswick, including Doaktown and more recently, Codiac Detachment. He worked in Highway Patrol and General Duty Policing and was an investigator with the Codiac General Investigation Section/Major Crime Unit. In 2008, Cst. Larche received a Commander's Commendation for saving the life of an unconscious baby in Moncton


----------



## gfadvm

http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm/blog/28051

Sandra, The fifth pic down shows my bit storage. Slightly oversized holes drilled in 1/2" thick plastic strips laid in the drawer. The masking tape is used to write the sizes on as a 7/32 and a 1/4" straight bit look alike to these eyes.


----------



## Doe

You Bessey people SUCK! I love Bessey. I was thinking of calling one of my Power tools Bessey but it has to be one I like and we're not all on the best terms. The lathe is Lucy, which in hindsight isn't a good name or something that can (and has) flung stuff across the room.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I have little blocks in a drawer with labels for the bits (I told you I have a problem with the labeller). I'll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Doe

Don. I hope you get the lathe, it's cool. For a turner, there's no such thing as firewood, only mulch, The ******************** is sooooo cute, I'd take it if it wasn't so very far away . . . My bandmaster in high school had a pet raccoon and it would sit at the dinner table in a high chair.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I admire the officers who did their jobs and brought him in alive. I would like to think that I could be that restrained, I am not sure if I could.


----------



## bandit571

Got two chunks of red oak ready to lay out for some holes. Dang instructions are printed almost too small to read the bit sizes. Trying to build that Wood screw clamp kit. This might take awhile longer.

Got that little block plane all gussied up and making some shavings.

Doctor Feelgood is in da house, otherwise, I ain't moving worth a tinker's d….


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. I don't think I'd raise a ********************, but he sure is cute. Any signs of momma? Perhaps she'll come back for him(her).

I did make it yo Lowes, and was very naughty….








Last two on the shelf.

Very sad for the lost officers up in Moncton…. There is way to much acceptance of raw evil in our modern world, and a naive view that society just needs more education as the cure all.

Home alone for the next 24. Not much motivation though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You get that vise too?


----------



## DonBroussard

I think I just got another dependent . . . Nannette has a call into the Wildlife and Fisheries about the little bandit.










I'm indecisive about the lathe, thinking the highest speed will be too low.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe, thanks for that. (Just realized that might sound sarcastic. I'm being sincere)
I was in Doug's office in Moncton on Tuesday. On Wednesday he was dead.

Router bits. I need to go look at router bits. A little of Andy's OCD may be just what I need.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very cute Don, for now…. (cue foreboding music)


----------



## GaryC

My clamp score


----------



## mojapitt

That's it, I have to go back to Lowes tomorrow


----------



## Momcanfixit

You can never have too many clamps, Monte.

On that note off to bed.

G'night


----------



## lightcs1776

Bought done for the night. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I'll go toe lowes in Columbia tomorrow night and see what if anything they have and I need to go to menards there. Nice haul Gary, similar to mine.


----------



## bandit571

The trouble with working nights….can't get to sleep during the night

Been looking up timelines on the three tools I got in the mail today

The Stanley #5 is a Type 17, 1942-1945
The Columbia Block plane is from 1924-25

The little eggbeater is from the 1940s

No idea when the kit for the handscrew was made.

Have some more drilling to do on that kit, jaws are shaped, holes for the pivot pins are drilled. The fun part comes tomorrow, when I start to drill the15* angle holes for the rods to pivot in. Instructions say a 9/16" bit, don't know IF I have a Forstner bit that size. May just keep the 5/8" in the drill press..

Found out that oak STINKS when a drill bit burns it's way through, like someone left the teapot on the stove way too long….Hour later, still smell the burnt tanniin ….on me.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah, yeah, pictures or it didn't happen, right?









as for the knuckle block plane









Been giving it a workout, now that it is rehabbed back up.


----------



## mojapitt

I am on nights tonight and tomorrow night. Always sucks changing shifts.


----------



## bandit571

Been on a night shift for almost the last 10 years. It's those few weeks that I get posted to day shift that fouls up the clock in me head.

Off til next Tuesday, and awaiting the doctors opinnion then. Maybe I can get back to work Tuesday night????


----------



## mojapitt

I spent my first 8 years at the hospital on nights. Since then I work every 7th weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I can't really imagine what you are feeling….
I hope you never have to feel it again!!!

My eyes keep closing….
Can't understand the overwhelming desire for sleep!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Gene01

*74*
Randy's suggestion is a good one. 
Mine are in holders (like little cups) that are attached to a metal and plastic strip. I built drawers to hold their length. I think each strip holds 12 1/2" shank bits. I have 4 full strips. 
I wish I'd have seen Randy's suggestion years ago before I bought those strips and built the cabinet and drawers.

Hey Don, I wonder if a different pulley set would get more speed from that lathe. OTOH, what would happen to any gears, or what not, inside that head if you increased the speed?


----------



## CFrye

Went to Lowe's to pick up 2×4's. Glanced at the clamps, started to walk away and remembered…*SALE!!*
Got some of the 3 point C clamps, some 1.5" C's, a ratchet clamp and a deep throat C. Jim grumbled "Quit reading that internet!" heeheehee
Sandra, do you still have family/friends in Moncton? Relieved the hunt is over with no more loss of life. Pray your hubby comes home soon. Sawdust therapy, yup!
Jeff, Offerman's site is great! Thanks!
Chris and Ham, and Matt congrats on your fathers and daughter's continueing education acheivements!
Don, wonderful that you and your son got to build something for Charlee together! At what speed does a metal lathe turn and can it easily (relatively speaking) be changed? Cute lil Cajan ********************!
Bandit and William, healing prayers being said for you both.
Monte, it's no wonder your step-daughter is impatient. That is gorgeous. What is that glass-like finish on the top?
Ted, nice pens. Next time don't show off your favorite when you tell someone to "Pick one!" The white in the lacewood looks similar to what I saw in a red oak project I did. Reading about it said the pores needed filled prior to finishing. That's when I started using black wax. Not sure wax would be an appropriate finish for pens.
There's more I meant to comment on, I just can't remember. 
Address, directions, map and pick up time are set for free ShopSmith pick up in the morning. Don't even know if it works! Jim will see to it that it will! I remember seeing ShopSmith commercials on TV when I was a kid and wanting one!
Laptop is driving me bananas! It was running slow a few days ago so I restarted it. Google Chrome icon won't work. Keep getting a pop up that says "add ons are currently diabled." and won't let me modify them when I try. Tells me I don't have Flash Player… Grrr
Last day in the shop I achieved mimosa bowl blank roundness (at the top of the bowl)! Still have a long way to go on the rest of it. I had Jim take a pictue of actual shavings on my hand as I was turning! Then I showed him one that was a whole two inches long! I know, what a dork! I don't care. I'm making progress. :-D


----------



## CFrye

Edit Picture straightened


----------



## mojapitt

First glance at the picture, I thought something was wrong with your arm.


----------



## CFrye

There's not enough shavings on it!


----------



## ssnvet

Up with the sun…. Actually, I've been up since 4 listening to the little wall munchers. I'm glad i did, as I have a much better idea where they are and how to get to them….. Drill down from the attic.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Work day over here.

Matt, good luck getting those nasty critters gone. Can't imagine being able to hear the things on the house.

Good luck with the ShopSmith, Candy. Free is great, even if it takes s bit to restore to working order.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish my shift was over. 3 more hours here.

Hope you get a complete kill on the bugs. They can devastate a house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need coffee and a day planner…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is pretty good at planning days


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions of interest today, at least none that is close. I may just spend the day getting the large barge ready to go out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have a list of thing for Randy to do if he shows up…..
mow
weed eat
trim trees
stain the patio
clean the gutters
paint the trim
mulch the beds
weed the garden
clean out the fire pit
spray the driveway
wash the windows
wax the car
sharpen the blades on the mower
spray the fruit trees


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that he can have it done by lunchtime


----------



## Doe

This is what I use for router bits. I've seen blocks with chamfers but I like the curved edges because it's easier to pick up.








This one has a small dowel to hold the bearings








I don't have any fancy schmancy bits yet (except for the one that scares William), but when I do, I'll rout the profile on one side and use the 1" core box on the other three.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe, that is much more organized than I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pretty fancy Doe…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning good people of Stumpyville…. & Marty.

Candy,
Hope the FREE shopsmith is not in need of EXPENSIVE refurbishing….
It would be tough to turn, without an "arm & a leg"!!!

Matt,
Ya may want to get into that attic, before the sun is too high in the sky.
Attic work is best done in the early AM and on cloudy days!!!

Marty,
You need a lot more than just coffee & a plan!!!
That and I don't do windows!!!

I was able to sleep in….
Now it is time for coffee, sustanence and some serious procrastination!!!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers!
Matt, hope ou are successful on your seek and destroy mission and find the wiring problem to boot!
Thanks, Chris. Will report back (with pictures).
Hang in there Monte!
I need a nap after reading Randy's To Do List, Marty! 
Sweet router storage, Doe. Which one scares William?


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Nice job on the OCD Router Organizationalizing!!!
Can you come to my place….
& bring that label maker!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, that's some great organization there. Pretty nice.

Stopped by Lowes on the way to drill this morning. ALL the clamps I really wanted were long gone; no F clamps at all. However, I did pick up a couple pipe clamps, a couple klikalmps, a couple small 4" magnesium clamps for light work, and a single wood clamp. Every little bit adds to the collection.

Hope y'all are feeling OK today. Especially you William and Bandit.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a difficult decision….
What should I put off doing first???


----------



## CFrye

Way too early for the thread to need to be pushed…PUSH!!


----------



## mojapitt

Every time someone yells PUSH, I think of someone giving birth. Just saying.


----------



## DIYaholic

Breathe!!!


----------



## CFrye

I know, Monte. I thought about HEAVE! That brings up an entirely different image.
Edit…spell checker is also not workingon the laptop…


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about chuck wood???


----------



## lightcs1776

Candy, have you scanned your laptop for virus issues? Could be just file corruption, but it is certainly getting flaky.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's see if it works…..

*CHUCK WOOD…..*


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Chris. Virus scan now in progress.

How much wood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It works, it pushed Chris thru…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta get busy…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Later.


----------



## Doe

Thanks, I was thinking of posting them as a project but they don't take long to do so I didn't think them worthy. The scary bit is a lock miter and is safely away in a box in another drawer.

Randy, put off everything, there's no point in straining the mental muscles on a Saturday morning. I've been playing solitaire and watching TV. I was hard pressed to get up the gumption to take pictures of the router blocks. How many bits do you have? Any excuse to use the labeller is fine with me (I even have labels for all twelve steps of the program).

Quam si marmota monax materiam possit lignis (how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood)

Need more coffee. Another episode of criminal minds started . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill is doing some double speak!!!
I wonder what he really needs???


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
I only have about 50 bits. However, I do anticipate adding to the arsenal….

"...criminal minds started…"
I didn't know Marty had his own TV show!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

ONLY 50 bits????? I think I have about a dozen. Fifty seems like a boat load.


----------



## ssnvet

My humble stash…...

Salvaged the plastic divider tray from somewhere I can't remember….


----------



## JL7

Morning…........

Candy - good luck on the Shopsmith score - nothing better than new (free) toys!

Doe - that bit storage is really nice…..down right fancy!

Randy's idea for putting the bit profile on the blocks is pretty cool (possibly a little dangerous also) but cool. In my opinion, the majority of the bits don't need explanation, but for some, it would be good to have.

I just have a bunch of holes in a one inch board with drawer slides attached…......










I wish I had them labeled better, especially the dovetail bits, which are difficult to precisely ID….

Chris, I have quite a few bits, but quite often, not the right one….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Grandkids and parents have left. They need to be in Casa Grande by 11:00. It's 4 hours from here. 
We got the medicine cabinet almost finished. Need to assemble one door frame and install the Blum hinges. The doors are M&T. We'll take it to him next week. Kevin want's to install reeded glass in the doors and, he's going to paint the exterior white, and just poly the doors, shelves and interior. The case is poplar and the doors are maple. Just two shelves of 1/2" BB edged with 1 1/4" X 1/2" maple. 
Pics later.

Last night, we had a delicious supper and Ella Marie, the 7 YO, as per usual, ate like an adult. A bit after supper, Grandma suggested Blue berry ice cream cones. Grandpa and Ella were down with that. When Ella got hers she said, "Grandpa, an ice cream cone makes me forget that I was full." We'll probably remember that one for a while.

My router bit collection has been accumulating for well over 30 years. Got a bunch of 1/4" bits that get very rarely used anymore. And most of my bits are not the best. But recently I've been buying better ones to replace some of the MLCS and worse. Although, the MLCS KATANA line isn't bad. 
Seeing Doe's set up along with Randy's suggestion has me itching to replace my present storage system. Another project to add to the list.


----------



## JL7

Good stuff from the Grandkids Gene…..!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, assorted bums and Randy

IF I can get this back to settle down for a while, I might get ONE project done









A MIGHTY big IF…

Later, maybe finish the yard mowing??? Since Randy takes too long, and wants to be paid by the hour….

IF I can motivate down the street, they have opened FOUR Antique Stores !!! (well, maybe I'd better stay away, they might try to sell me as an antique)

Randy: GET BUSY, ya be burning Daylight!
Marty: Randy won't move, best do the chores yerself….


----------



## Gene01

*CANDY*,
Hope you get the Shopsmith. No matter what others may say about it, it's a great and versatile tool. 
If you do get it and need some advice about any needed restoration or adjustments, I strongly suggest that you surf over to the Shopsmith forum. Great bunch and very knowledgeable. All willing to help in any way they can. And, I believe there is at least one owner in Broken Arrow, OK.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You be correct, regarding profile routing small blocks.
However, If we were to employ Bandit, to hold the piece….
It would at the very least be safe for US!!!
Maybe just hold the block with Bandit's new screw clamp….
That is if he is willing to travel with the clamp, throughout the continental U.S. of A.!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I've been quite busy today….
Laundry….
LJ surfing….
Channel surfing….
Mid morning snack….
Major procrastinating!!!
How much more do you expect out of me???


----------



## bandit571

Two small screws to attach a longer stick to the block you want to profile. The screws go into the underside of the block. You could even add a small knob to the longer stick to help move the blocks around. This might be a safer way.

I have seen a router in a router table shoot small blocks and pieces of small blocks, clear across the shop. The longer stick and two screws to attach the long stick is much safer. You could even add a second block that matches the ones you will be putting profiles on. That way, the long stick will sit level on the router table.

Finally, use the router table fence! Using only half the bit to cut the profile shape, the rest of the bit is out of the way in the fence….away from fingers, too.


----------



## Gene01

Here is a handy gadget.
Or, I often use wooden clamps, like Bandit is building, to hold a small piece also. I'd imagine, you'd only need to profile one edge. Right, Randy?
And, the fence is a must!


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That's a nice little finger saver!!!
Yeah, I'd only rout a single edge….
A fence to isolate the bit sounds wise also.


----------



## CFrye

ShopSmith is home! Removed a few parts for transportation. Came off surprisingly easily. 








Plugged in, turn on…it works! Mwhahaha!
Thanks for the link, Gene! Knew you'd post that without us even asking. So glad your grandkiddo is OK (and the rest of the family is recovering)!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Was catching up on posts and noted a few things that I wanted to comment on. 
I'll probably miss a few things, but I always ramble enough that no one will notice.

Candy, run a good virus scan on your computer. 
I just went though a virus war less than a week ago. 
The virus protection couldn't do anything with it. 
The boot disk it told me to burn from another computer didn't get it. 
I wound up using my phone to find an article on line that told me how to boot up in safe mode and manually delete registry files to get rid of it (not for the faint of heart if you don't know a lot about computers, which I don't).

As for the router bits, my storage works great but is nowhere near as fancy as others. 
I have a 14×14" slab of sycamore that I marked off a 1×1" grid on. Then I drilled about 3/4ths of it in half inch holes and the rest in quarter inch holes. I used old work out bits so the holes would be slightly oversized. 
I am actually needing to make another slab one day, as I have ran out of room on that slab.

Candy, the bit doe mentioned that I am scarred of is a fancy smancy joinery bit. I can't remember the name of it. 
That bit my wife and kids got me one year for something, birthday, Father's Day, I can't remember. 
I have read and reread those instructions numerous times. 
I even read them on the toilet where I do my best thinking. 
Everytime I try to use that bit though something happens. It has given me enough near misses and scared enough to check my pants moments that I have determined that I am scared of it and will leave it alone. 
Anyone who visits my shop and wants it, just let me know. You're welcome to take it and give it a new home.

.

I am down so bad I'm thinking of crying. 
It is a culmination of my own stubbornness and stupidity. 
I was trying to rest my back, but this guy I know made me mess up. 
He came and told me his grandfather died several years back. 
He had a shed they are burning down to get rid of it sometime next week. 
If I wanted I could haul all I wanted out of it before they lit it up, as long as it was done yesterday. 
He said there was a lot of lumber in there. 
The only catch was that if I get some I have to get everything in there because he'd really like the shed empy so they could move it instead of burning it where it stands. 
So night before last I went to sleep dreaming of going over there and opening a door to a jackpot stach of beautiful rough sewn lumber.

So, yesterday morning me and the boys drove over there. 
My back was already telling me not to do it, but I was a man on a mission. 
I get there and open the doors like I was revealing some magical surprise, with gusto and a huge smile on my face. 
Then my heart sank into my socks. 
This was not what I call lumber. 
There was boxes and boxes of small parts. 
For example of the guy was building birdhouses? He'd cut like 200 of every part of the birdhouse and stack it up in boxes, and I'm assuming, assemble later. 
Anyway, there were parts to all kinds of projects, some I have no idea exactly what, but it was good for nothing to me but firewood. 
I was about to walk away when something caught my eye hung on the back wall. 
It was two extremely old bar clamps. I've never seen anything made like this, but it caught my interest enough to make me want to haul all this just to get to those bar clamps. 
Besides, who knows what else might be in there. Right?
Anyway, the boys helped a lot, but I've still thrown my back completely out. 
After three loads of firewood, I got a few goodies that the whole thing was not a complete waste, but definately not worth all I went through to get it.

I wound up with four bar clamps, three are the antique ones. I'll have to post photos of those when I can. 
A craftsman slot cutter attachment. I don't know anything about it. It has 17 of the 20 bits still with it. I'll have to research that one. 
Several little goodies that I have no idea about but will research. 
Several different funny looking squares I've never seen before. Ah, I do like anything I have to research. 
An old gutted out Winchester shotgun I plan to make another lamp out of. 
I don't remember how many coffee jars full of bolts, screws, washers, nuts, etc., etc.

My kids got several little goodies they wanted, like rulers, compasses, etc.

Also, my son in law was there. 
He's my daughter's fiancé but if she don't marry him I'm kicking her out of the family. 
He is fascinated with hand planes and loves looking at mine, but owns none. 
He got his first hand plane. 
Towards the back, in it's original box it looks like, was a Stanley #5. 
Since I have three #5s, I handed it to him and told him that was his first hand plane. 
Once he realized I was serious, I've never seen anyone that happy with a #5. 
I think I may be messing up with my son in law. 
I might just be creating a new future Lumberjock.


----------



## ssnvet

The heat has chased me out of the attic, and now it lunch time…. revisiting the left overs from last night Picaso wraps my lovely wife made.

Whole wheat wrap
cooked chicken white meat (we cut up a store cooked rotisary chicken)
Guacamoli
Mango Peach Salsa
BBQ sauce (I like Sweet Baby Ray's)
Lettuce

I would have never dreemed up this combination, but these wraps explode with flavor. She got the recipee from the bag the wraps came in.

I didn't find any live ants or eggs, but I did finaly get into their "gallery" and loaded it up with industrial strength poison. I'm hoping they enjoy a nice big feed (on the poison that is… not the house)


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over, Handscrew is sitting around, the oil finish is drying on it. Might have to take a walk, while the finish dries.

The angled holes weren't too hatefull. LOTS of smokieness in the Dungeon. Got accused of "Burning the Popcorn" again. Joiner Jack to smooth the flat areas, block plane to create champfers all around. Might have one of the rods a bit off, but with the other one doing the work, I get a nice clamp up. Handles were pounded on, for now. When they do wear loose, I;ll pin them in place.

Now, what to do next???

Maybe pull a Randy, and just sit here awhile, with the heating pad set on Broil. Hmm, does that mean I'm having a butt roast?


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Rest up and heal up quickly. Sorry all you got were a few tools, firewood and a angry back.

Matt-I hope you get all of those little house munching buggers. Now it's not just a problem looking for a solution-it's a quest.

I picked up a cant hook this morning for, you know, in case I pick up a bandsaw mill. My parents always told me there's no such word as can't, but now that I'm older and wiser, I can see that they were wrong.

You people with CDO and your organization! Y'all are welcome to come to south Louisiana and help out a fellow LJ with the opposite problem. In exchange, you'll get gumbo and crawfish (if they're in season). PM me if you need my address.


----------



## bandit571

Parking lots for the bits I have









the one "set" I have, and a wooden tray









that hold collets and a wrench or two. Now, IF I can find a place for these toys









the shortest is about 12" long.


----------



## bandit571

Still waiting on the finish to dry









Might be a bit, though


----------



## ssnvet

William…. "A man's got to know his limitations"

Free firewood is great, but pine ain't firewood. It's kindling :^p

Hope your back recovers quickly


----------



## JL7

William, nice story about the future son in law…...now you need to take the week off and get some rest man!! Hope you're feeling better soon….

Don - I decided I better go check out your shop, but NO SHOP PHOTOS posted!! Wait till 74 finds out…....not sure actually how this has slipped by for so long…..I am going to take you up on that invite one of these days…..

Candy - great news on the Shopsmith…...looks like a little cleanup is in order, then have some fun…...

Got the shadowbox done today…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Good to hear from you, William. Always love hearing the stories. Sorry it took such a toll on your body. Sounds like a good relationship with the future son-in-law. Wish I had that kind of deal with my own father-in-law. He'll sure enjoy that plane. My first, and most used, is a #5. Of course, that only leaves two others sitting on a shelf. But, he can start to know how much fun it is to run it over wood. Maybe he can practice on some of that kindling?

Jeff, great dovetails and a very nice shadow box.


----------



## lightcs1776

Oh, and Candy, nice to see you got the ShopSmith. I've heard a lot of good things about them. In fact, I've never heard anything bad about them, although I may be a bit sheltered, judging from Gene's comment.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Nice job on the gift shadow box-awesome dovetails. I've been hiding my shop for a loooong time. I'm heading to Boston tomorrow for the next few days. When I get back, I put up a few pics of the shop. Promise.

BTW, any hidden, out of the way antique shops in Boston that I should hit up while I'm in town? Or any other woodworking-related things I should check out? Or any LJs in the area that I could say a quick hello to?


----------



## JL7

Samsung called back today, they are suppose to send someone to my house to fix the TV and extend the warranty for free. I guess they are worried about people burning their house down…..


----------



## JL7

Sounds good Don - sounds like a fun trip…...you could stop in and say hi to Tommy Mac…......


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, when I went back to the estate sale this morning, the metal lathe was already sold-problem solved! They did have a Delta Homecraft available, but it looked like there were missing parts, and there was not a proper electrical outlet to test it, so I passed on that lathe as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
The shopsmith may need a bit of TLC….
But I'm sure Jim, err you are up to the task!!!
That is also a unique but ingenious place for it….
Just let the wind scatter the sawdust!!!

Ron,
Besides Tommy Mac, all the guys from "This Old House" should be in the area….
That means you may be able to get a "selfie" with none other than Norm himself!!!

Jeff,
I would comment on the shadow box….
But I couldn't see it….
Hiding amongst the shadows!!!

I'm putting off the procrastination….
In favor of an afternoon nap!!!


----------



## GaryC

Not time for naps now. Belmont starts in 30 minutes. Here comes a new Triple Crown!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am with you Gary. I really like the owners of California Chrome. Want him to win.


----------



## GaryC

Me too, Monte Sure rootin for him


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
TV coverage may start early….
*Post Time* is at 6:32pm.
I'll be a watchin'!!!


----------



## GaryC

Coverage just started, Randy. I'm excited like it was my horse….


----------



## mojapitt

Horse Racing NEEDS him to win. 2 generations since the last one.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll be watching my Ragin' Cajuns baseball in the Super Regional tonight. If it means anything, I saw an interview with one of the Dumb Ass Partners last night, and I enjoyed his love of life and the story of how they acquired California Chrome. I'd like to see Chrome win too.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I wanted your Ragin' Cajun girls to win at softball. Their pitcher reminds me of my stepdaughter. Softball was myffavorite team to coach.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Monte. The girls dropping Game 1 made for a tough road to make it to the final series. Unfortunately, they lost Game 2 as well so it was a quick 2 and out for us. The Cajun boys team had to go through the loser's bracket and come back to win the Regional, which is a rarity. Go Cajuns!


----------



## mojapitt

Never thought a horse could help promote "Breathe Rite" strips.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You done and gone made me forgo my nap….
California Chrome better win!!!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats on the acquisition, Candy. 
I posted on the SS forum asking if there were any SS owners near you. One guy, roy_ok, lives in Moore and said he'd be happy to give you some personal instruction and help with your TLC project. 
When you get to the SS forum, look for the thread titled "Any OK SS owners". 
I'm no expert but will try to answer any simple questions you have.

Don, bummer on losing the lathe.

Go Chrome!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I promise I have been resting. 
However, I've been hearing so much about these bessey clamps at lowes. 
So when the son in law got off work, I had him drive me to lowes. 
I would up spending a little on clamps. 
All this big ones were gone already. 
Good thing I use small clamps mostly.

4" f-clamps. $1.20 a piece. Bought ten. 
4" spring clamps. $1.01 a piece. Bought fifteen. 
4" ratcheting spring clamps. $1.99 a piece. Bought the last 2.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Glad you were able to join the "Bessey - YOU SUCK" club!!!
Please don't feel the need to put your new clamps through their paces….
Go rest up!!!
I'm sure Andy would agree…. So them be doctor's orders!!!


----------



## bandit571

and here I sit, still a week from pay day, and forced to make my own clamps









Did go for that walk about this afternoon. Only one of the four new Antique stores was open. Walked around a bit…
About tripped on a Stanley #26 jackTransistional plane
walk by a shelf that had NINE wood bodied try planes. most had a cutter, most had a tote. They seller want $20 a piece. I MIGHT have gave him $20 for the entire mess. I think I could have made three working try planes 18" long out of the parts sitting there.

No saws, no drills, not much else of onterest to me, so I walked back home.


----------



## GaryC

BUMMER!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

No Triple Crown this year. ;^(
The good thing is….
I didn't lose any money!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sad. I should have went to the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Training over for the day. Back at it tomorrow. Time for some food and a few of Randy's beers.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-How did the construction/deconstruction exercises go?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks a lot Bill….
Now I have to walk to the store for more beer….
That was my last one!!! NOT cool man!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, building large raker shores and lace post boxes. Cut a lot of wood with a 10 1/4 circular saw today. Probably won't get one for building cabinets.

Sorry Randy, I'm thirsty.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…....sounds like fun…...I have an 8-1/2" Skil saw that stays in the box most of the time…...good for stealing Randy's beer, well done.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Let us know how the Shopsmith works for you. Gene can talk you through any issues as he's a well experienced SSer.

Don, You travel more than anyone I know! Sounds like the lathe just "wasn't meant to be".

William, I'm just like you in that I can't resist "free" even if I have NO use for it. But I'm getting better. If something doesn't get used for a year it's to CL or the dump for it! Now slow down and heal up.

Didn't get to see the race but sorry Chrome didn't win. We love those owners! They are sooo much more real than the usual Lexington,Ky. crowd.

Matt, I woke up this morning with pink insulation all over my roof! Something (probably a tree rat) chewed through the siding on the upstairs wall of the house between the studs and pulled wads of insulation out. Patched it with aluminum flashing and calk. Hope I didn't seal the little bastard up in the wall so he can chew his way out tonight. Why???

Done with being on call!!!!! Coronas and Boston Market frozen turkey consumed (not very good). Carol will be home after midnight. I'd do the dishes but can't figure out the dishwasher. Maybe just let Roscoe lick em clean? She'd never know as he does a good job.

Hey Bill, Still coming?


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Gary. A real bummer. 4th, no less.

Hey all you guys who were at the boil and didn't partake of it…..I broke into that 151 rum last night. Son and I had some Cuba libres. 
Both of us slept well.
Good stuff, Maynard!
Y'all missed a real kick. Of course, Marty's jar was pretty nice.
It's now back in the cabinet with the blue ta-kill-ya and the Glen Fiddich.


----------



## DIYaholic

"...good for stealing Randy's beer…"

Jeff,
What's up with that???
To think….
I consider*ed* you a friend!!!

Bill,
Do you plan on sneaking into Gene's liquor stash???
If so, I would like the Glen Fiddich!!!

Andy,
Free is only good if you use it….
Or turn around and sell it on CL!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is hellmate?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, You'd have to get past the Phyl's Boodles and her Stoly bottles. She'd hear that for sure and beat you with her lime squeezer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Hellmate has been bearable/tolerable….
However, that will only last a short time!!!
I have just stopped giving a $#!T….
I do what I want, when I want & how I want without regard to him!!!

Gene,
I hope Bill don't get hurt!!!

Bill,
Be veeewy veeeewy quiet!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy, now that we're no longer friends, you got an extra beer?


----------



## DIYaholic

Last weekend, I was discussing being "out of market" for MY NY Mets games.
My nephew, the law school graduate, who is also "out of market", gave me his password to "MLB.TV".
I finally had a chance to test out the link and feed….
I'll be WATCHING MY NY Mets tonight!!!
They play the S.F. Giants at 10:00pm (eastern)....
Yeah, I may need more beer!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty's done gone and broke the interwebby portal again!!!

HEAVE!!!


----------



## JL7

Word is Marty is out on the large barge catching whiskey shots…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Sorry, NO!!!
There were only 12 beers in the twelve pack….
They didn't include an *extra* thirteenth beer!!!

Gene,
What's up with the new avatar….
Are you "Home Alone"???


----------



## GaryC

Randy's right Gene. Wazzup?


----------



## JL7

Here's my vote(s) for Genes new avatar:

Lovin' the hardware:










Lovin' the wood:


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey, that's my hand grinder! Did Gene go home with it from the boil?


----------



## JL7

If he did Don, I would say….."just let it go"........


----------



## lightcs1776

For all of you who got the Bessey clamps I really wanted, ya'all suck. Seriously though, I'm glad it worked out for you. I was happy to get what I did.

Enjoying a couple adult beverages and spending time with family. Have a great night all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Fan of "Frozen", Jeff?


----------



## Gene01

Not me, Don. As you can tell by the perplexed, open mouthed gaze, I didn't know what it was.


----------



## JL7

Don….No…..had to Google it. I had no idea…....even though I live in the frozen tundra…

Gene - the new avatar is unique…..any background you want to share?


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I was under the impression….
That was your "normal" look!!!

New avatar???


----------



## lightcs1776

Hey, for the record, I brought the family to see Frozen. It wasn't bad. I enjoyed listening to the kids sing about Sven and Olaf for weeks.


----------



## JL7

My youngest just turned 21 so I no longer have the excuse to go to all the cool kids flicks anymore…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That's what Netflix is for!!!

My NY Mets are now streaming on my tablet!!!
Later chumps!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, why bother watching a sport that uses the wrong ball?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Great pictures of the router bit storage. Thanks for those.

Don - WHAT?? No shop pictures? You do realize you are in violation, don't you?

Great shadow box Jeff. You do amazing work.

So I went to bed last night convinced that going to the estate auction was a bad idea.
Woke up at 630 and thought what the heck. So I hit the road all by my lonesome. (kids were happy to have some downtime) and went to the auction. I brought the mini van with all the seats stowed, my PB Blaster, tool box and gloves.

I looked everything over carefully, decided what I would bid on and what my max prices were.
I won some clamps and (drumroll please……)

A Rockwell Beaver 3400 gap bed lathe.
Came with face shield, three jaw chuck, a few face plates, a long tool rest, shorter one, a right angle tool rest and some sanding discs, inside and outside callipers and many chisels - some marples, some craftsman and some homemade ones, etc etc. My max price was $350. But I did go to $360 and won it at that price.

It was on a stand, but the stand was far larger than I would want, and moderately ugly to boot.

While I was standing there figuring out what I would do, a few big talkers came by. They beaked off until I asked them if they'd ever used a lathe…. Then these two great guys came by. They were hesitant at first, until I asked them what they thought I should do about the stand. Turns out one of them is an amazing turner and has a custom woodworking business (I checked it out when I got home - he's legit) He and his buddy thought the stand was a waste of space. So they helped me take the lathe off the stand, and carried the lathe and motor for me out to the van. I had a great chat with them. Asked a lot of questions. The guy with the shop gave me his numbers and said that he and his wife would love for me to stop by sometime. He also said that he has a lot of smaller pieces of exotics that he'd be happy to give me to get started.

So there you have it. I came home exhausted, grubby and downright happy.

Pictures to follow after I get some sleep and get the lathe out of the van.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, I'm a forum host on another forum. All the hosts were asked for head shots to make the forum more personal, I guess. This was my head shot taken when I saw Phyl streaking across the deck. No one established any rules for the head shots. Besides, rules are for the unimaginative.

Just watched Free Birds, Jeff. Grand kids are a good excuse. Despicable Me l and ll were hilarious. The kids loved 'em.
But what ever happened to the squirrel and moose, or Mr. Magoo, or the coyote and the roadrunner? All funnier and more fun than today's fare. 
I gave up on cartoons in favor of this thread. No contest.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
CONGRATS!!!
You WILL get addicted….
Be prepared!!!


----------



## JL7

Very happy to hear that you made it to the auction 74…................Nice score and YOU SUCK! And you made a few friends to boot…


----------



## JL7

I agree Gene…......


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Guilty as charged. I've been notified of my violation and advised that I have 10 days to become compliant. I've agreed to those terms and conditions.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Here's the lathe before being dismantled - 3 jaw chuck is on it









The 'stuff' that came with it:


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Quite the haul….
Looking forward to seeing your future turnings!!!


----------



## JL7

*74,*

There's no *turning *back…....


----------



## GaryC

Great haul, Sandra. Now you need to get William to pay you a visit lol


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. The lathe will have to be tucked away until the winter though. Have some projects to finish.

Router cabinet is almost done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I routed and chiseled for the recessed drawer pulls, except that the top drop down door was NOT supposed to have one. Oh well.


----------



## GaryC

At least it matches….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well yes, I guess it does. It was supposed to jut be a bar pull, but hey I'll call it a "design modification"


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. Great score on that lathe. But be advised that turning is extremely addictive. I try to limit my time at the lathe because there is no local 12 step program for the afliction.

Candy just scored a mark V shopsmith built in 1955, and has me refurbishing it for her. I has been sitting in an opens hed for many years and was covered with grime from all that time. If it could rust it did. I doubt that she will often use it for anything but turning, but you never know what she will do next.

William. I finaly finished the bowl I was making from the pecan wood you brought to the boil. I think candy likes it.

Headed for a hot shower and a cold drink, or even a bowl of ice cream.
Bye y'all


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, I just went back and looked at your first post. You've come a long way in 626 days. Proud of you


----------



## Momcanfixit

Awwwww, thanks Gary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

On that note, good night.

Although the ice cream idea is a great one Jim. Aren't you diabetic?? (My hubby's away. I need to nag someone)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I will not be breaking into your liquor cabinet. It's too far away. Vermont on the other hand…

74, I'm not up on lathe prices but that seems like you suck.

Andy, you bet we are coming. Liam and I should be there about 3 pm I would think. I'm gonna bring some of my smaller walnut logs, as the most recent are too large to manhandle. I've got five logs from 8" up to about 13". Of course I will need to know where I'm going and your phone number in case I don't know where I'm going.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, I know nothing of lathes or turning but it appears you got a lot of 'stuff' for your $. William will be along and pass final judgement but looks like no "buyer's remorse" for you. Enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll keep a light *OFF* for you!!!

*74*,
Design Modifications are all the rage these days!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I gotta get back to my NY Mets' game….

BTW: They are not losing!!! (fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. That'll help me neak in.

Super 8 pillow here I come!


----------



## CFrye

Congrats Sandra on the lathe and new woodworker contact. Jim got a nice needle/syringeful of insulin with his ice cream. You can nag at him any time you need to. Tell him I said it was OK. ;-)
Andy glad your time in Solitary Confinment is almost up. In light of the unwashed dishes, it may get extended!
Unfortunately, it is the lathe parts that are missing from the new-to-us-ShopSmith. However, Jim has already snooped out sources for replacements! He is a man on a mission!
William, while I am looking forward to pics of your newly aquired antque bar clamps, next time, just say "No." Practice it while you are by yourself. It does get easier. Rest and heal my friend.
You too Bandit!
Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,

You just had go and make the "Top 3", didn't ya….
Ok, it is well deserved!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

My NY Mets decided not to win…. ;^(

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, better day tomorrow.

You should have went to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning all. Time for coffee is here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

A sunny day here….
Coffee brewing….

Looks to be a good day ahead!!!

Monte,
I'll be headed to the shop today….
Even if just to clean and orjiganize!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see no procrastination this morning Randy


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! Worship services this morning then breakfast then more lathe time! Have a great day all!


----------



## Doe

For the blocks, I used the miter slide to prevent runaways. Worked great.

Sandra, great score! If you don't have a souce for kits other than Lee Valley in your area, try William Woodwright. There's an extensive range of products and blanks and he has weekly sales.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 1-1/2 hours left at real job, then yell at the TV for a couple hours hoping Rafael Nadal wins French Open (tennis) and then work on my projects at home.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. No worship service for me this morning. Another day of duty …. once I get done saying hello here.

Sandra, congrats on the lathe. I know you will love it.

Enjoy the day, all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Back to training. 
Thinking either shop time or fishing tomorrow. We will see. I'm leaning toward fishing.
Happy Sunday to all of ya.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-My Cajuns won Game 1 last night 9-6 (or maybe it was 9-5). Game 2 this evening. BTW, I'm pulling for Djokovic in the French Open final, but it's tough to beat Nadal on the red clay. Unfortunately, I'll be on a plane to Boston so I'll miss the whole thing.

Coffee and a tomato and fried egg sandwich for breakfast. Have a great day and be safe!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-Ho Nubbers and Happy Lord's Day,

Any of you who have Net Flicks and are interested in the history of Rhythm & Blues, Rock'n Roll, Alabama, and like a very well told story should stream the movie *Muscle Shoals*. I liked it so much I watched it a second time last night. I'd certify it family friendly, though I suspect that kids unfamiliar with the music might be bored. It's a documentary, but it doens't play like one.

*Sandra*.... nice score on the lathe. It looks like a significant hunk of cast iron and should serve you very well. You've proved the old adage "nothing ventured, nothing gained".

*Chris*.... I too have been listening to home spun renditions of the Sven and Olaf songs for weeks. Lots of laughing. Like most modern Disney animations, I suspect it has a subliminal message that I don't approve of (typically the never ending "dad is a big meany and you need to blow off your parents and follow your heart" type of message, but different in this one). Luckily, it seems to have gone over my kids heads.

So get this…. the local rod and gun club is having a *"ladies in shooting sports"* event today. All ladies, all day, instruction, demonstration and practice, everything you need provided, designed to be fun, with lunch included. I casually asked my wife if she'd be interested, and to my surprise she said that if she could go with a friend, she would. So she and one of her good pals turned out at 7:30 this morning to go do something totally different. Hoping she has a fun (and safe) day.

*Andy*.... critter problems are such a pita…. here's to hoping you locked that trespasser out and not in.

The kids got to have fun on the water and soak up the sun at their cousins graduation party yesterday. And now that they've had a *taste of summer *they are moaning and groaning about finishing their school work and studying for finals. Cruel and unusual punishment?

*Randy*.... what happened to your Rangers? Not looking good.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

Jim, we don't get a picture of the pecan bowl?
I know candy knows how to post photos.


----------



## lightcs1776

Funny, William. Guess Jim's gonna have to prove he can post photos … grin.

Matt, the ladies shooting event sounds cool. I taught my wife how to shoot this year and she loved it. Don't know if your wife has shot before, but she could end up coming home asking for a new firearm for Christmas.

Regarding subliminal messages, your right … a lot of absolute garbage disguised in movies. Dad's are almost always idiots with no back bone and no ability to be the leader in a family. Sad. My kids hear plenty of truth in our house and they tend to correct the message in movies faster than my wife and I.

Now, where is that photo, Jim?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here's one for you compuker techies, junkies and geeks.

Not today, or this week, or probably the next month; but I am looking to part with my nine year old laptop in the future. 
My problem is that I have over 500 gigabytes of photos, videos, music, woodworking plans manuals books and magazines, and various other crap, on a 2TB external hard drive. 
I really like my wife's iPad but it doesn't have a USB port for the external. 
I ran across an article about the samsung chromebook. It has USB ports. 
So my question, or questionS, are this:
Can I access everything on my external hard drive on a chromebook?
With chromebook using cloud based storage, would I be able to use sketch up at all?
Is it fast enough to watch videos, from my external and netflix mostly?


----------



## ssnvet

*Wiliam.*.. we looked into Chrome Books, but I think you'll find that you can go to NewEgg and buy a true laptop (i.e. real OS and a hard drive) for about the same money or just a little bit more. We got an ACER laptop for my wife last year, on sale for $400 and it has proven to be an excellent puter.

The last two puters we bought had AMD processors, and though they might only perform at 95% of the comprable Intel processors, you'll save ~$150, or be able to go up a step or two for the same money

Don't be afraid of Windows 8. it's actually a very good OS. It just takes some getting used to. I think you give up a too much with a Chrome Book.

OBTW, I'd get those photo's backed up as quickly as possible


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Chris, let me tell you about subliminal messages. 
My kids found out just how strict I am about what gets shown on the TV at out house a long time ago. 
I walked in one day and they were watching a stupid show called king of the hill. 
No one noticed it but me apparantly, but hung in a school gymnasium on the show, it was only shown for a split second, was a sign that read, "save a virgin, have sex with her". 
It made me sick at my stomach. 
Of course that show, along with many others, are not allowed in my home. 
Actually, I warned them that if any show myself or Lisa do not approve of are caught playing on the TV, that I've always wondered just how much damage a 7.69×39 full metal jacket will do to a TV.


----------



## lightcs1776

William, you have a couple options for the iPad. They make wireless hard drives that will allow the iPad to connect over your network. You can also get wireless routers for your home Internet that have a USB port, allowing you to share the external drive. Just make sure it supports file sharing and not just sharing a printer.

As far as the Chromebook, it has limited local storage and is geared toward storing everything on the "cloud", which means Google Drive, Microsoft's One Drive, Dropbox, etc. Very little gets stored on the device. It does have 2 USB ports and a card reader. The information on line also indicates that you can connect your external drive to it.


----------



## Gene01

Nornin',

Quite a haul *74*! AND, ya made some new and helpful friends, too. Sounds like a great day.
Have you made it to your state side mail box, yet?

Sorry about your Mets, Randy. But, you are used to it by now, surely.
On the positive side, Don's Cajuns won.

Candy, Jim, tail stocks, tool rests and live centers some times are available from the guys on the SS forum. There's often guys selling, trading or just giving away items that they may have received in a CL purchase that are excess for them. Finding Shopsmith items on flea bay is another source, albeit, often way over priced.

Congrats on the TOP 3, Jeff. Be prepared. One of my boxes made it last year and I'm still getting requests for interviews and TV appearances. Even Randy's Mets wanted me to throw out the first pitch, but I was busy.

Don, have fun in Bean Town. Whatcha doin' up there?

Hey eddie, any "new shop" pics, yet?

What's on the agenda today, Ted?

Told Phyl about the possible break in. She hid her stash.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, windows OS is actually one of my biggest worries with new computers. 
Since moving to google chrome I have realized just how much I hate windows based internet explorer. 
Currently, of course I am running windows based programs offline, but online chrome is what I'm using. 
So the question would be, because I actually do like a real computer versus cloud storage, is can I disable internet explorer and run chrome on a windows 8 machine?


----------



## lightcs1776

William, we don't allow King of the Hill at our house. As you might guess, there are a lot of shows we don't allow here. It's bad enough keeping the kids heads clear with some of the crap they are taught at school. Now, I respect the teachers, but there is too much indoctrination going on, in my opinion.

I do agree with Matt, regarding Chromebook. My understanding is you basically need to be connected all the time for apps, and your system will only perform as well as your Internet connection. I was able to get a low end laptop for my daughter's high school graduation a couple years ago for around $300. It didn't have a lot of features, but has a couple USB ports and a 120 GB or so hard drive.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Got four of these. 
If you notice the part that adjusts, it is a spring loaded thingy that almost looks like an old car Jack.


----------



## ssnvet

William…. I've pretty much come around to the opposite conclusion.

I switched to Chrome a couple years ago at work. But then switched back to IE, as Chrome locked up on too many websites.

I think it depends a lot on what version of IE your running. 11 is the lateset and has run better for me.

Yet my wife likes Chrome and that's what I'm typing on now.

If you go with a loptop, you can set up whichever one you want… I suspect Chrome Books only give you one choice though.

I'd consider a Chrome Book if they were a lot cheaper, but at the time I last compared, they weren't.

Laptops do get super pricey when you look at the skinny models. But we've been happy with the large ones, as we don't tote them around town at all.


----------



## ssnvet

William, I'll bet you can put some serious squeeze on your projects with those puppies.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And here is the bessey haul from lowes. 
After tax it was just over thirty bucks.


----------



## lightcs1776

I run IE 11 at work …. when I have to do so. I usually use Firefox or Chrome. But, nice thing about web browsers is there are so many to chose from.

If you look for laptops, take a look at NewEgg.com. They usually have a decent selection of cheaper ones. Also Dell and HP offer various discounts on their site. You might want to also look at refurbished units. My wife doesn't care for refurbished, but I don't mind them.


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice clamps, William, both old and new.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Matt, I don't care about the skinny models. 
Actually, if I do get a real computer, I'm leaning towards a desktop model. 
I got my laptop years ago thinking it would be cool to be able to sit anywhere I wished and be on my computer. 
I have used it away from the desk at hole probably four to five times in nine years, and those times were not completely necessary. 
Also, on a desktop I can get a lot more storage and RAM for a lot less money.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and if (I'm only dreaming here) money wasn't a problem, I've played around with my son in law's MAC, and I REALLY like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Raining again here. Tomorrow will be a good day outside.


----------



## lightcs1776

Maybe you could start hinting to your son in law that a new MAC would be a great purchase for him. Then, once he takes the bait, you could hint how he could pass his old MAC to you, since it is now old and all, and wouldn't be of any use to him … grin.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Now THAT'S a scroll saw!

My Bessey clamp hunt didn't go as well as I'd have liked. The two Lowes I went to didn't have them discounted nearly as much as other stores I'd heard about. And there were no bar clamps to speak of. I got some miter clamps, some pipe clamps and some ratcheting spring clamps.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Do these look familiar???









I acquired these back when I was living on Long Island. I think I paid about $5.00 each!!!
I have 2 - 4' (on the left) and only the one 5' (on the right).
I haven't used them often, but are great to have when needed!!!
Can never have enough clamps!!!


----------



## Gene01

That was a great haul, William. And a great price on all that. You'll find all sorts of uses for those spring clamps. 
My computer is a Compaq laptop running Vista and Chrome. It's about 5-6 years old. I'm thinking of replacing it with a desk top, also. Really don't need portability or a lot of power, either. When I do replace it, I think Windows 7 would be my choice. I may be missing something but, there doesn't seem to be anything about 8 that floats my boat.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I'm going to Boston for an international conference of water professionals. I will be busy most of the time but I hope to see a bit of the history that is Boston.

William-Nice bunch of clamps. Hope you are on the resting and healing path. Any decision on the driver's license for your designated driver?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Jeff, Your rain didn't arrive 'till almost midnight. We came off the water about 11:30 last night. I accidentally caught a fish. Had to put my drink down in order to reel it in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Maybe we can have a special guest appearance from Stash making something on that scroll saw for the 2015 gathering…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Yeah, that's why I don't fish!!!
Looks as if you were boating, err barging, in the land of the midnight sun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

oh, and maybe an honorable recognition for you too…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang double vision, err postings!!!


----------



## bandit571

Marty: You did not need to send the rain over here.

Woke up SORE! Taking a trip on the heating pad, set on BROIL!

Have one auction to watch…...

7 pine Barn siding boards to clean and flatten out. Might get the Double Dutch ripped down to 1×4s later…

Two walk-abouts in one day ain't helping this back….


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. just keep in mind that W7 has already been out for 5 years, and support will be discontinued long before W8


----------



## ssnvet

Don….. Google "Freedom Trail" and you'll be off and running. The Constitution is well worth the effort. And Concord and Lexington are a short bus ride away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Maybe we can do an episode of Undercover Boss next year and everyone can take turns making fun of your fake mustache and bad comb over…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Matt. I guess W8 would be OK. It's just that I'm lazy and didn't want to go through the learning curve for features I'd likely not use, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Back is now quiet, very little ouchy going on, Pain meds are working

Might get a bit busy, and move the stack of Barn Siding inside. Maybe,,we'll see how I get along with my "Gittalong" today. Clamp the boards to the bench, and rip right down the middle, to get rid of the Double Dutch 4 part. Will end up with a nice stack of 1×4 and 1×3s. Then the planes can have some fun.

Might try to build a CD stowage case. Son has a lot of Xbox games and such to store away. Might get a pine case for them. Depends on this back…

Marty: Best way to fish and catch a bunch at once? One or two hand grenades, pull pin, drop into the water…..and have a large net handy…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I prefer to toss grenades, not drop. If for no other reason than the concussion would tip over my boat.

You need to take care of your back. Your summer and future depends on it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I echo BOTH of Monte's sentiments!!!
Besides, who else would I steal my Mountain Dews from!!!
If you were to get laid up, it would make it harder to sneak them out of your house….
Do you really want to make my life more difficult???


----------



## Gene01

Bandit and Monte,
Don't waste a good home defense weapon. An old crank phone's magneto works pretty good, too.


----------



## bandit571

Used to just lean over a bridge, and drop one. People downstream then netted the results.

They'd dry half of the catch, just hanging on a line. The other half would go into a hole, with lots of leaves between the layers of fish. Later, they'd extract a "sauce' from that hole…..and stand UPWIND. You could smell that Fish Sauce a mile away. They loved it.

First two dics down at the bottom are about gone. They get sore now and then, but not like this. Might have a bad one now.

The two Fleabags in the house decided they need to go outside for a bit…...They soon found out it is RAINING outside. Now the house smells like ….Very Wet Mutt.

Randy: I might have 6 cans of Mountain Dew in the whole house right now. And their days are numbered. May have to brew up some Tea…...and not a drop of Rye to add to it. Living rough, ya know..


----------



## ssnvet

Chilling out…. May work on the yard sale bike I got for my youngest last fall….

Mid 80s outside… Skipper just about had a puppy coronary after playing fetch.

Girls are jamming to The Piano Guys…. their new favorite musicians.


----------



## GaryC

Hot here. 20% chance of rain this afternoon.


----------



## DIYaholic

'Tis a comfy 68°….
In The Lair!!!
It is 85° outside.

Just a bit of puttering….
Installed my air condition, in my bedroom window….
Stowed away my winter clothes & brought out the summer fashions….
Cleaned and orjiganized the shop….
I need to build clamp storage the current arrangement isn't working so well!!!


----------



## JL7

Where's the beef?


----------



## DonBroussard

Made it to Boston. Plane ride felt like we were on a wagon train while taking on mortar shelling. Glad to be back on terra firma.

Matt-I really like the Piano Guys-it's one of.very few YouTube channels I subscribe to.


----------



## thedude50

The steel on the Kunz planes is too hard to be a1 so it must be a2 tool about an hour flatten the back on the smoother. Damon thing works real nice I'll look foe some wood to plane to get some killer photos of the gossamer shavings. Roy would be proud all in all I put the Kunz plus in the wood river class.

Lance Granum


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, I had some real concerns about trapping that varmit in the attic but glad I closed it up as it has been raining ever since!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Beef tastes like chicken…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, Be careful up there, them people talk funny…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, When ya catch that varmint, send it to Jeff, he has the grill hot…..


----------



## GaryC

Tornados in the area. Lots of rain. 
Marty, it might be a good idea to find out who is committed to coming to the event next year so it would be easier to determine where on the map it will be located….?


----------



## JL7

Gary - I would suggest you avoid the tornado….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff….dang….wish I had thought of that. Sounds like good advice


----------



## JL7

Also, do you think having Marty coordinating the 2015 event is such a good idea??


----------



## mojapitt

If you decide to photograph the tornadoes, we want up close pictures of the rotation. Make your last moments memorable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, everyone show with a raise of your hand…..


----------



## GaryC

I didn't appoint him. I thought you did. But, he's the only one so far with guts enough to take the lead….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, bring your camera….quick….Monte wants a picture


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I resemble that…..


----------



## JL7

I'm on the way BRB….....


----------



## mojapitt

Just remember Marty, we want permission to cut down the selected trees. I don't want to be trying to remove them at midnight so we don't get caught.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
A live video streaming, of the tornadoes, would be really, really cool!!!
Ya might want to harness yourself down!!!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, watch out for flying cows…..


----------



## JL7




----------



## DIYaholic

I need to research HDTV/Smart TVs….
Anyone have any (good) input???
I'm looking at 42" to 50" class….


----------



## GaryC

I understand that in a tornado, those cows are really mooooving


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - do you want a smoking TV or non-smoking?


----------



## DIYaholic

That is if Marty WON'T be there!!!


----------



## GaryC

Really sucks the way this thing will show a post whenever it decides to


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want a TV smarter than me


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good riddance, err night.

Jeff,
Non Smoking please!


----------



## DIYaholic

If only it would decide not to show Marty's posts!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Cut branches off trees at MILs house while she was at church. Went to breakfast then on to the shop. Replaced the shocks on the front of the explorer, sandblasted some old tools then worked on refurbishing the shopsmith.

Need to soak my hands for awhile before I can use them again. Bye Y'all


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hoping that a smart TV will teach me a few things….
That or will make me appear smarter!!!


----------



## GaryC

Oh, man, Randy. You left yourself wide open on that one. But, I'm trying to be a nice guy so, I'll let it go


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
Your list of deeds done….
Done made me tired!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Dang Jim, Pace yourself!


----------



## mojapitt

So Jim, did your MIL know you were hacking up her trees while she was at church?


----------



## Gene01

+ Phyl.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, I got wore out just reading your post. Take it easy, man.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. You all are a talkative bunch today.

Randy those clamps look like car jacks.

Oh yeah!


----------



## mojapitt

Yo


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, did you see my comment that yes we are still coming next week. We will be there Sunday afternoon. Can you send me your address and phone number in a PM.


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. There's a trick to understanding those Bostonians…. They take thr Rs out of all the words that are supposed to have them and insert them into all the words that shouldn't have any. Code talkers they be :^p


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I have a Samsung smart TV. Unlike Jeff's, mine doesn't smoke. Anyhow, O bought it on clearance and wouldn't pay extra for the "smart" features.

Night all. Time for rest.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Don't know how I missed that comment. I'll send you a PM. I hauled 5 blackjack logs home today in case we run out of things to entertain you while you're here!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening

Gene - I've been itching to get to the US mailbox, but with Mr. 74 gone, it hasn't happened.

And today I got called out of town to work. I'm sure you can figure out where. Reading posts in my hotel room.

Do your best to manage without me…… (I saw that snicker Marty!)


----------



## bandit571

Barn siding being ripped down at the moment, NASTY stuff! Worse because of the rain Marty sent me…..P.U.!

74: (Snicker, snicker)


----------



## GaryC

Monte


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
You can't let Marty know he's free to pillage and abuse the locals!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Andy. I would love to see some of that blackjack oak.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Aren't you supposed to be resting that back of yours???


----------



## CFrye

Andy, one of our local police officers had the ER staff in stitches one night telling about a crazed trapped squirill in his house and the cop going after it with a golf club (his wife wouldn't let him shoot it in the house). 
Turns out one of those trees in Mom's backyard is wild cherry. Brought some home and cut it with that Disston saw I got the other day. Smoooth! Gotta get it cleaned up and see what the handle needs.








X2!


----------



## bandit571

Got bored just sitting around on a heating pad all day. Been off a week now

IF I had a picture of a hand…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll give Bandit a hand….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I sold the last of the blackjack lumber today but will try to get some cut if it ever stops raining. (no roof over the mill).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Candy. I'll be times four. If we can find somewhere to camp with the camper I'll have 2 dogs as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Long weekend. I'm tired. Can't keep my eyes open. More ovaltine please and then to bed.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, If that tree rat gets in the house, it's up to Betty Lou and Roscoe to deal with it!


----------



## DIYaholic

It's purt neer thyme fur 2day twend….

Hiam knot luking faux ard tanuther dey uf werx….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's a good sign.


----------



## CFrye

Jim posted his first project! The pecan bowl, plus.

Son has been helping Jim work on the Explorer and patch the roof. He had me join him watching Bigfoot Hunters and The Turtleman. While watching I hear snoring. Brian is fast asleep! Yes, I still watched the whole program! Andy, did Carol teach you how to use the dishwasher? 
G'nite Stumpers!


----------



## Doe

Morning. With all the Bessey clamps bought lately, I checked our local Lowe's hoping there was a sale here. No luck. William's $30 score would be at least 4 times more here. PLUS tax. You all suck. Times 4.

Have a jolly day.


----------



## GaryC

Headed out the door. Still raining with flash flood warnings. Going to rain most of the day. Got chores to do early so I can get a little woodwork in later
Yall have a good day


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning people & Marty,

Should be a day….
Pop up showers possible….
We'll be short two people today!!! ;^)
That's a truly happy face. The boss man is one of the people out today.


----------



## mojapitt

The days seem to go better without bosses


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to have 2 days without any rain. Need to take full advantage of it. Should be 70s at least for a few days. High of 55 yesterday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yes, they do!!!
That and the other person out for the day…
Is, as Andy would say, a VI!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I hope that they have an open season on VIs later this year. We need to weed out a few.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Aren't you afraid, that if we allow a VI hunting season….
Someone may consider you a VI???
I know I'm worried!!!

Work calls….


----------



## bandit571

Off to see a Doctor this morning, back after awhile

Mountain Dew for Breakfast, along with a bunch of pills…


----------



## bandit571

Too many out there that think a plane's sole should be within a micron of perfectly flat. Maybe a smooth plane IF yu can find one. Jack planes on up? They weren't even MADE that way, then add in 60-100ears of use, and they still work as intended, without a machinist crying about flatness. Even heard the crying over a BLOCK PLANE sole not being flat…...a BLOCK PLANE? Give me a break…..

Rant over, carry on, I'll be somewhere all the rest of the day…...


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. Stone work this weekend. The only wood work was cutting down (mostly) the dead ash in th front yard. I am try to save the most I can of the three I've had to cut to make a workbench. It is a bit tough to do without a lumber mill and you can't take ash lumber or logs out of the county.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. It's busy at work already. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

I was talking to Kris from Denver (LJ Rockyblue), the Denver area has to remove 300,000 ash trees. I am trying to figure out how to get some of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I just realized what you said. No more VI's! Does that mean you're retired for good?

Morning everyone. Gonna do a little fishing this morning then straighten up shop so I can make cabinet doors.


----------



## mojapitt

Another "am I crazy" question. I lay all my cabinets and furniture on their side for the first few coats of finish. In my mind it's easier and helps prevent runs. Is this normal or am I being OC again?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
57º on the mesa this morn. Headed for 90º, though.

Congratulation, Andy!!! VI free…weekends free…yipee.

Monte, A few flat bed semis would get you haulin' ash, for sure. 
And, did you use William's phone to take that picture?

Bill, I see you have your priorities straight.

Gary, the donut sign is great! It's easy to get confused in the supermarket.

Ham, we won't tell.

Bandit, I figure as long as the front part and the back part hit the wood on approximately the same plane, it's good to go.

Chris and Randy….enjoy your Monday. You're lucky. Some of us don't even have a job.


----------



## mojapitt

The picture is right side up. It's laying on its side for finishing. Big cabinet, kinda boring.


----------



## Gene01

Just teasing, Monte. Don't think that gun cab is boring at all. Really like the live edge on your products. 
I use a HVLP sprayer and get no runs….now Phyl, on the other hand….She tries to put 3 coats on at once. Silly girl!


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, your work speaks for itself. It comes out great.

Gene, I agree, I'm thankful for my job. Although, I do suspect that was supposed to be a jab at us working folk - grin.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Carol gave up teaching me to cook or wash a long time ago. Easier for her to do it!

Open season on VIs? I'm all over it!

Bill, Not retired, I just won't take call after hours, weekends, or holidays. Decided on my 65th birthday that 40 years of this was enough! My associate can deal with the VIs. I will take call for him when he really needs off.

Jim, Your turnings don't look "beginner quality" from here. NICE!

Ham, WoodMizer will furnish contact information for portable mills in your area that will come mill that ash at your place.


----------



## Gene01

Not a jab, Chris. Maybe a gentle prod. Although, retirement is hard work…but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## bandit571

Will be getting an MRI tomorrow morning, still off work for another three nights.

Might mosey slowly down and run a plane along the edges of a few boards. Nice cool day outside, things might just dry off today..

Now, IF I could find a place that stays like this year round…....San Diego is a bit too expensive to move too, though….And, too many "Squids" retire to that area.

New van had a "Go Navy" sticker in two windows, and I had the Dealer remove them Pronto…


----------



## CFrye

Morning ALL!! 
Bandit, as far as planes, I think I remember reading the front of the mouth needs to be flat and in contact with the wood. What/where else? 
Putting the piece on it's side makes sense to me Monte. That's a lot of ash trees! 
I'd probably spray paint just like Phyllis, Gene.
Andy, I wish Jim would give up on me that way!


----------



## lightcs1776

Noe you've done it, Bandit. Wait until Matt reads your comment. Ha ha ha.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Monte. 
Not OCD at all. 
I prefer finishing on a horizontal surface whenever possible. 
I have to be extra careful or I get runs finishing vertical.

Of course, someone who is better at finishing than you and I may say that we're both OCD.


----------



## CFrye

Morning William! How are you doing?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Just the nose area in front of the mouth opening, the heel area and MAYBE right behind the mouth all need to be in the same "plane" or co-planar. There can be (and usually is) a hollow behind the mouth area. Not really a bad thing, as long as it isn;t too big.

Second Mountain Dew is about gone. I guess Randy can deliver a few? Back hurts to much to sneak over there and grab a few….

Letting the Barn Siding dry a bit. Not good to let wet lumber rust up the planes while they are in use…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'd be doing a lot better candy if I could get up and do much. 
I supervises a project my 15yr old done for me yesterday. 
I have been trying for thirty minutes to post pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Marty must be in the area, webbies is fouled up again

"2, 6, HEAVE!"


----------



## mudflap4869

I am going to go eat the last breakfast bisquit with some of Nannettes wonderful orange marmalade. That's all. Bye Y'all


----------



## GaryC

I heard from someone named Phyl that said runs were no problem but there was a drip that had to be dealt with


----------



## DIYaholic

Late lunch today….
I rather enjoy being a one man mow team….
There's no one to aggravate me!!!

Bandit,
I would be happy to drop off a few Mountain Dews….
However, I don't know your address.
Sooooo sorry!!!

Monte,
Attention to detail and the pursuit of perfection is not being OCD!!!


----------



## Gene01

She can deal with drips, Gary. We've been married 43 years this Wednesday.
But we both have a problem with dribbles. TMI?


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around with a "small" plane









Might get the stack done this…..week









Not sure WHAT will be made from all of this, right now I'm doing a "Rump Roast" with the heating pad set to "Broil".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been kinda down, which most of you already know. 
James (some of you met him at the boil), 15 years old, built my new clamp rack under my supervision. 
I done the table saw work, because he isn't allowed to at this point, and he done the rest.

Funny thing around my place lately. 
I've tried for years to get my kids, any of them, interested in learning woodwork. 
Some of the younger ones would in short bursts, but none really cared to learn much, just fool around now and then. 
Then my son in law (daughter's fiancé) starts coming around. 
He is fascinated with all I do and is always anxious to learn. 
Noooooow, all of a sudden, my boys are wanting to hang around more. 
Jealousy maybe???

Anyway, on one hand I am thrilled that they are showing an interest. 
On the other hand I am getting a tad tired of the crowding while I try to do pretty much anything. 
It's summer time, they've all got to learn to stay out from between me and my shop fans before I die from a heat stroke.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well, guess I know where to go to borrow a clamp. He did good, William. Tough when kids want to help. Gotta keep them involved but want to get the work done.


----------



## DonBroussard

Ragin' Cajuns lost to Ole Miss 5-2 last night. As-needed game tonight-winner to Omaha; loser goes home.

Gene-Nannette and I make 34 years on Friday. It's also her birthday. She tells everybody that I was her 20th birthday present (Oops! I just gave away her age, if you went to school before Common Core).

BTW, Nannette didn't come with me to Boston, so she could be there when Charlee goes home. And that happened today! Thanks for all your charitable thoughts and for the prayers!


----------



## GaryC

Gene…lol lol nope, not TMI….it's just life as normal for me….


----------



## lightcs1776

Don …. Don't get me started on that indoctrination crap called common core.


----------



## GaryC

*GENE*


----------



## GaryC

What is wrong with this site?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I don't have a comb-over and mustache, that's my mother…


----------



## CFrye

Great looking clamp rack, James and William!
WooHoo! Welcome home Charlee!!
Maxine cartoon is funny, Gary.
The site does seem to be having issues.


----------



## Gene01

Another one of life's little mysteries solved. 
Thanks, Gary and Maxine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

TMI?
I thought TMI was the little known code name for this thread. 
I'll give y latest news and then no one else will feel they are giving TMI. 
I'm having issues emptying my bladder and evacuating my bowels. 
Doctors say it's a side effect of my spinal problems. 
Now THAT'S TMI!!!


----------



## Gene01

Whoopeee, Don. Charlee's coming home!!!!
Pictures please….if it's OK with mom and dad.


----------



## GaryC

Bummer, William. I have much the opposite with the bladder. Removing the prostate seems to do that.
If you could experience some of my hex-wife's cooking, you'd have no bowel problem. It wouldn't get that far before you expelled it!

Gene, I see you still haven't found your hat…


----------



## JL7

Great news Don! This is a big day for the family…..

William - great project for you and James…..glad he is taking an interest, and a great kid to boot. I feel fortunate to have made his acquaintance….hope you figure out the health issues soon….real soon.

Thanks for the explanation Gary….....


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

r.e. Bandits comment about two many squids in San Diego… he's right… prices are out of this world. My sister used to live out there and was a pauper the entire time. They say it's a beautiful place… but I won't go within 80 miles of the Mexican border, so it's not on my list.

Made a site visit this a.m. to "the un-named manufacturer of those cool little stand up 2 wheeled scooters" (had to sign a NDA just to walk in the door).... Went in with one of our sales reps to review and test fit a new packaging assembly I designed for them. Really nice people to work with and very cool products. They liked our proto-type and provided some meaningful suggestions to make it better. Got treated to IHOP for lunch….. French toast and back bacon in honor of our friends north of the border.


----------



## JL7

If I was still married, I would be in the dog house today for sure…...I saw this Stanley No. 113 compass plane on CL and called the guy up. Super nice guy, retired and thinning out his collection:










Well, when I got there, he had at least 50 other planes for sale…...ARGH!! Just shoot me…..

These followed me home:










This is a Stanley No. 48. Never seen one before. Called a matching plane. It will cut a tongue or groove depending on which way you pivot the fence. It has a center pivot on the fence and a locking pin on the end. Really a cool design:










A Stanley No. 70 box scraper, never seen one of these either. Was used to remove stencils from shipping crates so they could re-use the crates:










Unknown origin wooden router plane with 3 irons:










A Stanley No. 71 with box and more cutters than you can imagine. This one's made in England:










A Stanley (Bailey) No. 35 Transitional:










And the infamous No. 45 with the box and all the irons:




























A little bonus was the No. 97 marking gauge found in the 45 box:










I know I will regret this in the morning, so may be re-selling a few of these…....but having some fun right now…..


----------



## GaryC

I hear those things go well with a glass of tea


----------



## bandit571

I guess this is mandatory, but

YOU SUCK!

Resume regular programming….


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-So, are you going back to get the rest of 'em? I expect you'll be able to sell any of the ones pictured. I'd like a shot at the No. 71 myself. Great haul!

Edit: Looks like the No. 71 has the edge guides too. What about the depth stop?


----------



## lightcs1776

Wow, some haul on the planes.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, great news about CharLee

Bandit and William, both of you need to relax and let your bodies heal. Your not getting any younger. Takes time to

Jeff, great haul.


----------



## JL7

Hey - Don, we can talk about the 71, I already have one. I need to do a little research on what's what!

Dave - he made a point to show me his (folding handle) draw knife, which was not for sale, and of course it reminded me of yours:










Here is his Bailey collection, also not for sale:










Here's some of the other stuff he has that IS for sale:


----------



## JL7

Don - there are 3 edge guides (?) and one depth stop.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Step away from the planes….
Stop watching "The Woodwright's Shop"....
And DON'T go over to the HPOYD thread!!!

Not that being/going galoot is a bad thing….
I would miss all of your "Incra precision projects"!!!

Don,
Great news on the Charlee home front!!!

Matt,
The (or one of them) inventor of "those cool little stand up 2 wheeled scooters", did some of the prototype work locally, here in VT. Those really are a cool form of personal transport!!!

Did they give you one…. to keep you quiet???


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, without a doubt….*YOU SUCK*.
Great haul.

Gary, hat? hat? what hat? Oh…..that one.

William, Hope you find relief in your quest to relieve.

Matt, Hope you guys get the contract.
Did you grab that city guy or, are you still looking?


----------



## boxcarmarty

First things first…..

Jeff you suck…..

Now then,

Stumpy, Was that your hand that I seen in the air???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have 8 names so far on Woodstick 2015…..

Marty
Gary
Jeff
Randy
Gene
Bill
Monte
Cindy


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that my boss was upset with me this morning….
For doing EXACTLY what he had said to do!!!
Plus, he decided to wait until Sunday afternoon, to confirm/ask our "on call" employee to work on Monday….
Needless to say, that person could not work….
That threw a wrench into my plans for accomplishing several tasks for Monday.
I guess the boss man will be upset with me AGAIN!!!
If it weren't for some errands, that I need to run, I'd be drinking HEAVILY!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you may need a new boss man

Marty, Andy's place is still available I am sure. He has plenty of room for us to endanger ourselves.


----------



## DIYaholic

This was just posted on CL, one hour ago…

*Grizzly 0458 open end sander - $200*
In good running condition. Call or email for more information.

It is an 18-36 sander….
It retails new for $850.00!!!
I called and spoke to the seller.
He said that it is actually a little under powered and 18" was pushing it.
I'll need to check out the reviews….

I'm the first to respond to the add.
I told him that I want it, but couldn't pick it up until Saturday.
He will call me, should he get any serious buyers, and give me first dibs!!!
It is a three hour drive, one way!!! I hope no one offers more!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whichever is best for everyone, that's what we're trying to map out…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-I think that was my hand you saw in the air, voting for you as Woodstick 2015 promoter. I must say that several LJs said my hands look just like Stumpy's mother's hands though so I understand your confusion.

Edit: please include me on the list. Too early to plan for Nannette though, but she's a likely attendee.


----------



## JL7

Woodstick 2015…...pretty clever…..I wonder if Max Yasgur's farm is available? Might have to send Chris over to find out….

Edit - photo from 1968:


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is off work until…Saturday night. MRI tomorrow…noonish..

Need to stone one side of a disston saw, wants curve to the right as I cut.

Another needs a toothline redo. first six inches or so are just "gums".

Parting out my "extra" #5 Stanley Jack plane. Expecting a sit of bits Thursday to use in the "new" Samson Brace.

Plane work is a "now & then" thing. Every now and then, I'll go and plane another board.

Rest of the time, my single Brain Cell Sketch-up is busy trying come up with a project for that stuff. Dungeon smells like a Christmas Tree…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - I would say grab it quick…...it is probably under-powered because he is trying to take to big of cuts….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Lighter cuts is what I was thinking, that and a slower feed rate.

It is 3 hours away, so I will only go during the week if absolutely necessary.
If it were closer, I would already be there and back!!!


----------



## JL7

Hope you get it - sounds like a huge gloat if you do…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, my wife Cindy is probably coming to woodstick, but you may have meant Candy.

Cindy's dad gave us his gas powered pressure washer. It is like new Troy bilt. Hasn't ran in a few years. I tried to get it running. Took apart and cleaned the carburetor with no success. It had a lot of goop built up from leaving gas in it for a few years. Dads gonna work on it tomorrow. What else does he have to do? Nothing.

How's everyone doing this fine rainy evening?


----------



## bandit571

Mild and sunny here, fine evening

Went to the Dungeon to get an oil stone to "stone a saw's teeth" with, while down there, just couldn't help it. Just had to do it. Five more edges are jointed. Used the Scrub Jack until I started to get a wide shaving, then a few passes with the #31. LOTS of curlie things on the floor, now.

Almost forgot the stone, too. Brought the stone up, and about three good swipes, "dental work" was done.

Got a few saw files to soak in vinegor, then a few teeth on another saw will be sharpened up. Both have funny tooth lines. Just don't feel up to a full re-toothing, right now…


----------



## Gene01

Dr. Bandit, DDS 
Funny teeth fixed with our de-rusted tools.
Come in, get stoned, leave with a smile and vinegary breath.


----------



## bandit571

Cheap rates, too!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Did you say that you are a….
Cheap date, too???


----------



## bandit571

Ah, but not easy, though


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Randy, since you missed the bessey sale. Here you go.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4512415471.html


----------



## mojapitt

Our Lowes still have quite a collection left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta go near a lowes tomorrow. Maybe I'll try for some more.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have enough vises….
Enough vices also!!!

Gotta run out and stock the cupboard and fridge….


----------



## gfadvm

Don, A momentous day for your family! Hope the Yankees are treating you OK. Have you hired an interpreter yet? I spoke at a meeting in Boston and I'm not sure anyone understood me. Had to show the cab driver my letter to get to the hotel as he couldn't understand me. NO desire to go back!

My place is available for the LJ get together but I want it to be where the majority wants it to be.

Finally quit raining this afternoon so I could start replenishing my lumber supply.

Jeff, I would have not a clue what to do with all those treasures but if it makes you happy….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't we all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a typo Bill, I musta been thinkin' of this plate of pulled pig and fried taters…..


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks…

Gene…. we offered the job at what I thought was a pretty fair starting salary and Mr. Boston guy turned us down. He's making more down there, but I don't think he'll find better up here.

Our project for the maker of "those cool little stand up 2 wheeled scooters" is for a newer and different gizmo… but I'm obliged not to spill their beans. I was just happy that they liked the design concept we presented. The meeting went very well and we gained a lot of credibility.

My 10 year old "needs" to get on the computer…. see ya'll later


----------



## mojapitt

Andy will be at the get together even if I have to go get him and bring him myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That would be a short trip if it's at his house…..


----------



## JL7

Almost forgot…...saw another gadget I've never seen before today….....

Old tool guy had a soldering iron that uses thermite cartridges to heat the iron. The end of the iron screws off and you put a thermite cartridge in and then you pull a (pinball like) plunger on the handle end to strike the cartridge…..

Here's a picture from the web:










This is really amazing and *SCARY*.......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uses currently or used back in the day when it seemed like a good idea to put thermite in a soldering iron? I can't see that ever going bad.


----------



## JL7

Naw, what could go wrong??

Are you recovering from the weekend Bill?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
That is a very cool little tool!!!

We know that Andy will be at Woodstick2015, if it is at his house.
If it is Indiana, does Marty HAVE to be there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Did ya get headers and fender skirts with that hot rod???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have recovered. Not too strenuous, just long days and the drive home last night. Tonight I'm recovering from pulling the starter rope on a power washer that won't start. Both of my shoulders hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go in early tomorrow and play in the rain…..

Night…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - he still has a few of the un-used thermite carts for the hot rod and no Marty, I didn't buy it! I'm still nervous about having a TV in the house, let alone a thermite burner…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great news Don Your family must be so happy. I expect Mom and Dad will be hovering over her in delight.

Count me in for Woodstick 2015. Mr. 74 is equally interested.

Jeff - you SUCK. Those look like a lot of fun, assembling, taking apart and basic fiddling. Oh yeah and maybe woodworking.

Funeral is tomorrow. Boots are polished, serge is ready.


----------



## JL7

Enjoy the rain Marty, you're welcome…..

Bill - take the night off and get some rest!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
So sorry that attending a funeral is necessary. A senseless act!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey 74 - will be thinking about you tomorrow…...tough day. Keep a stiff upper lip…....


----------



## JL7




----------



## bandit571

Still can remember the "buzzzz" from sniffing soldering joints all day.

IF the Woodstick isn't too far away. I can be there.

About half an hour down the road from here is a State Park/ Campgrounds, and they MIGHT even allow the Marty-mo-barge to dock there. Cowsills back in the sixties had song about Indian Lake, the "real one " in New York. Locals around here adopted it as their theme song. Lakeview/ Russels Point, Ohio is the home of Indian Lake State Park.

About the same time as the Cowsills song, the 4th of july weekends turned into annual riots. Even had the Mayor of the town walking along with a shotgun in hand! Used to tell the "Weekend Warriors" that I later trained , that YES, I've been on both sides of a Roit Control Line.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grandpa Don, I didn't see the post but I gather that charlee is going or has gone home. I remember taking our 5 lb. baby home and he was so small. We had to roll up towels to take up the extra space in the seat. I can only imagine putting Charlee in a seat. Congrats to all.

Sandra, stay strong. I've been to two line of duty funerals. Very emotional. There is a sense of great loss and pain, but there is also the overwhelming show,of support and togetherness that helps you to cope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get better soon Jeff.


----------



## Gene01

You'll be on my mind tomorrow, 74. Hope you never have to endure another week like the last.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We'll be thinking about you and your fallen brothers. Their families are in our prayers. Such a senseless tragedy! But this crap is becoming almost a daily happening in the US.

Jeff's not "out of service". He's out playing with all his new treasures.

Bill, Think your shoulders hurt now? Wait til I attach you to a cant hook and some big logs! But surely you are as tough as Candy (she helped saw my biggest log to date and never whined!)


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, no words can say adequately what you are going through. My thoughts will be with you and the family.

Where ever the party is at, I am bringing saws. Please make sure that it's legal.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope you are not watching hockey


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I'll wear a red shirt tomorrow in honor and memory of the RCMP losses. I'm sure there will be lots of "hovering" as their new reality sets in. They have smartly asked for very limited visitors until they get a chance to adjust to their new family and its accompanying new schedule.

Andy-I haven't had to hire an interpreter yet, but I think some Bostonians have hired an interpreter to follow ME around!

Jeff-I had not heard of the thermite heating process until tonight. I understand your fear/concern. I'm scared from way over here in my temporary accommodations in Boston

Bill-Yup, Charlee went home today. Parents report that she is enjoying her change of address.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do your worst Andy, do your worst.

Woodstick! Bring your own saw!


----------



## mojapitt

There is a reasonably good chance that I will have a significant other with me at Woodstick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Monte! Any news on when she will be in the states?


----------



## DonBroussard

Ideas for Marty's marketing brochure::Woodstick 2015: A weekend of fellowship, sawdust, rust and the sounds of sawmills doing their duties, along with the aroma of local foods being prepared.

On second thought, we might not want to make it so attractive. I don't have enough gumbo pots to feed 500,000 people like at Woodstock.


----------



## lightcs1776

From what I hear, the farmer who owns the location for Woodstock wasn't very happy about having events there again.

Indian Lake is just a bit north of here. Beautiful area.

Sandra, my prayers will be with the families of the fallen and all the RCMP.

Have a great night, all. It's almost bedtime.


----------



## JL7

Like the ideas Don for the Woodstick brochure…..and don't forget about the t-shirts…....and if I recall correctly, they didn't really feed all the folks quite right…..I think we can improve on that!

I just talked to Eddie - he's still having computer issues and is busy remodeling the bedroom…...but funnier than ever….he says hi….....


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully she will be here by fall. Impatiently waiting for the Department of Immigration to finish paperwork.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe I will make Woodstick 2015 mugs for all of the attendees


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll keep my fingers crossed Monte. Well, maybe not all of the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Eddie! Jeff call him back and tell him I said hi.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I too am looking forward to the fall….
But for very different reasons.
No hockey for me….


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello Eddie! Jeff call him back and tell him I said hello.


----------



## JL7

Stop it…...I just called him back for Bill, now Randy…..no…..too late.


----------



## JL7

Sorry Randy, that wasn't nice. I called him back and he said "Randy who??"


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Do you think that your pictures of the galoot tools….
Will bring Dave out???


----------



## JL7

Randy - if not galoot tools then what?? I'm outta guess's here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it. Time to go to sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Maybe post the patterns, from some of the latest fashions….
You know…. sewing!!!


----------



## JL7

Good thinking Randy, maybe he's been hanging out here…....?


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
You do realize that Dave will forge a knife….
& cut YOU to pieces!!!
I live too far away…. I hope!!!


----------



## JL7

I think he will be too busy laughing to forge a knife right now…....but good advice none the less…..gotta watch out for those woodworking/blacksmithing/sewing types…...

OK, I retract the last post….....not….


----------



## superdav721

Jeff that is a very nice assortment.
OK i need a bigger shop.
Like a LOT bigger.
Hmmmmmm


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, what a haul! I've never seen one of those compass planes in action! Heck, I've seen hardly ANY unusual planes in action. That transitional is really different than any I've seen, kinda razee looking. 
Marty, I held my hand up "x 2" for me and Jim. Maybe do some hand tool olympics? 
Andy, haven't forgotten about that spalted hackberry. A hunk of mimosa is on the lathe now. It is resisting my efforts to smooth end grain on the out side. I increased the lathe speed again, then got distrac… squirill!
Hi Dave!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Be veeewy, veeeewy quiet….. I'm hunting Dave….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
If a bigger shop is needed, perhaps…..
You need to learn carpentry!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've stayed up past my beddy bye time….

Dave,
Jeff lives in Minnesota…. I'll PM you his address!!!

Jeff,
Sleep well…. Mwa ha ha ha

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

William, that fiance is sounding better and better. James did a great job.

Don, wonderful news! I hope the parents are caught up on their sleep.

Gary, that explains the diapers. But disturbing.

Jeff, I'll pass of the obligatory you suck and just say wow, great score!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Doe, and anyone else that comes along!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,
A slight chance of a shower today….
A 100% chance that I will hate my job everyday!!!

Sandra,
You, those lost and their families are in my thoughts.

William & Bandit,
REST!!!

Everyone else,
Get BUSY!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Randy, busy will be here soon enough.

Sandra, prayers for you and your fellow RCMP today.

Hope y'all enjoy the day, have help through the tough parts and help someone else when yours is easier.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mornin' Nubbers. Well, the Ragin' Cajuns' baseball season ended last night with the loss of the elimination game to Ole Miss 9-4. Congrats to Ole Miss and to their fans as they move on to the College World Series in Omaha. Their fans were complimentary of the Cajuns and their fans for being such good hosts.


----------



## GaryC

Good mornin'
I wish to report a missing motivation and a serious case of idontwanna. Chance of more rain today. They say it will be in the afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Beautiful day here. Coffee is on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! No rain yet, but it is promised and I want to do numerous things that would be better with no rain.

Time to get busy as Randy ordered.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Bit overcast this AM. But Sol found his way through. Beautiful sunrise.

Mugs by Monte. Sounds great.

Sorry 'bout the Cajuns, Don. There's always next year….as Randy says.

Phyl gets her stitches out today. The Dr. is in the "City" and our anniversary is tomorrow. Since we will already be in the "city" to see the Dr., we thought we'd celebrate early with a lunch at Burger King or Wendy's. But, then there is that McDonalds in the Walmart. I like the milkshakes at BK, though. So many decisions.

She'll be so happy to be able to wear a shoe on that foot that she just might let me go to Tractor Supply or C.A.L Ranch Store and buy my own anniversary gift. We do need some chain. Appropriate, right?


----------



## bandit571

Mornin'te ye, ya Bums

MRI this morning, get to lay inside a big dryer drum for a bit, hope the music is better than the last time.

Back is just a hair better today, we'll see how things go…

Might work on a saw later today. Using a saw is OUT of the question, though….


----------



## HamS

Morning


----------



## TedW

Yup….










596


----------



## bandit571

Have to try out the Stoned Saw and see how it works. Stoned the right side of the teeth.

Going to cut a few Pine/Fir boards down to maybe 30". Glue them up later into a desk top/table top. Brain Cell hasn't really decided yet.

Lets see….Left to right in the above picture? Randy, Chris, Me, and DAVE?

Or maybe a different "Line Up"


----------



## lightcs1776

Can't be me … no mustache on any of them.


----------



## bandit571

Jeff will be along soon and fix that..

Stoned saw WORKS









Cuts a bit rough, but the cut is straight. Cuts fast, too. I just have to remember to use the entire length.

Got a few boards trimmed down for a table/desk top









And still have enough to make a few aprons. Had ONE of them I had to go back and plane the edges. You doing the circular rip cuts must have been a little high on Pain Killers.









One edge had a BIG dippity-do, right in the middle.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll start to plane the face sides. At least the boards are a more managable length.


----------



## ssnvet

Hand salute….










Ready, two.


----------



## lightcs1776

Well done, Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Matt!

Still thinking of ya Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Picked up my other walnut logs today plus five 55 gallon plastic drums for free. Score. I expected to pay $5 each. She said just take them. Ok. Rain held off until now. It's raining hard. Picked up some spindles and dowels to make another quilt rack. Been making them out of oak, because I could only find the right size spindles in red oak. I found them out of hemlock at menards. That made my customer happy. They're a lot cheaper. Same person I got the walnut from.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hats off to the RCMP. With you in spirit sandra.


----------



## bandit571

Just can't stay out of the Dungeon Shop today, too bloody boring. Got six boards face planed. Found ONE nail the wrong way, Scrub Jack's iron took a hit. Have since repaired that.

Put the six into some clamps, to see how they will look









Well, not that bad, for old pine. Scrub Jack? It has a big old curve on the edge of the iron, and a BIG old mouth for the chips to go through. Stacked it and a regular Jack to show the difference, I hope









Scrub Jack on the bottom. Might stagger down there and add some glue and re-clamp, then go find Igor









Looks like he has some clean up to do…....Maybe I can get Randy to do it….


----------



## gfadvm

Good going Matt. A sad day for the RCMP today.

Here in Okieland there is a big debate about how we should kill death row inmates. Our last execution didn't go exactly as advertised but the guy died so what's the problem? Seems they can't get the proper drugs for the death chamber. What's up with that? The drugs we use to euthanize horses are readily available and will work just fine on convicted murderers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
I hope some relief was found within the ranks of your brethren.


----------



## JL7

Good one Matt.

Andy - been hearing about the big debate in OK…...it truly is hard to believe that they can't figure this out …....


----------



## DIYaholic

What is up with all these school shootings???
There was another fatal one in Oregon today. One student has died and apparently the (student) gunman killed himself.

Andy,
YUP!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, I say just take 'em out and shoot 'em…..

Here is a map of the people who have stated an interest so far in Woodstick2015. This gives an idea of a central location for the gathering. At this point, it is half way between Martysville and Andy's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie and bandit has been added to the map but it hasn't moved the marker any…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Gary, and myself have been doin' some extensive studies (not really but it sounds cool) on the next central location for Woodstick2015.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to do a "write in" vote, for a location….
The Capital Region, NY, USA
Home to LJer lightcs1776, Chris!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can anybody recognize this shady lookin' character???


----------



## bandit571

Either it be Andy, or Marty

You woke me up for that?

Worked for a few hours in the shop, time for an After-work Nap?









Six boards done, a few more to go….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think maybe we should see if woodstick in OK is going to keep most of the easterners from coming. If it will, move it east to around martyville.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it Marty Earp?


----------



## mojapitt

May be a young picture of Andy


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I have no outstanding warrants in Indiana or Oklahoma….
I would be willing to travel to either state (strategically avoiding…nevermind)!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Looks like a corrupt politician….
Trying to show that his "hands are clean"!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Where did you find that pic?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff did it…..

the wheels on the bus goes thump thump…..


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone break into your house lately Andy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know where he got it.


----------



## JL7

Wow Marty, you held out a full 10 minutes before caving….....hope you don't have any NSA secrets you're trying to keep…...


----------



## JL7

Nice comment Randy…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

I googled Randy. This is what I got.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Hook up some electric to that chair….
Then send it to Andy, he can donate it to the Oklahoma Corrections Department!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all.

Randy, thanks for the location idea. I'd love to have something close enough together to the event, but I don't think it would be fair, when so many are in the mid-west and South. To be honest, I have a difficult time leaving without taking the entire family, due to a family issue.

The picture of the guy with the thick mustache almost looks like my granddad when he was younger.

As far as the issue with the carrying out the death penalty, I don't understand why it takes so long to begin with. I'm not saying it has to be a horrific experience, but I also don't think someone who has murdered without question has any right to expect a peaceful end.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't understand why they don't just use a lethal dose of morphine. Seems simple.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't look Randy, but the Mets may win a game


----------



## GaryC

One bullet. It's cheap and effective


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Bill. I had never seen that pic and not sure where it was taken.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, at least it wasn't on the Post Office wall


----------



## mojapitt

I have never understood why with a firing squad, they have six shooters but only one bullet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I completely agree Chris. I don't think it should be torture, but it doesn't bother me that they have a little discomfort on the way out. It is capital PUNISHMENT after all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The last two games I did watch, they lost….
Figured I'd give 'em a fightin' chance by not watching!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Got to say, it is so good to be here with like minded people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, it appeared to be from an article in Anvil magazine.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think that the appeals process should be allowed to drag out as long as it does. I am not in favor of capital punishment in some instances, but in the case of mass killings, children and law enforcement, I wouldn't waste a lot of time handing it to them. It's only my opinion and I am not trying to start a debate.


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago, The English had a special way of dealing with Bad People

Look up

The Traitor's Dance

Or, ask Sir William Wallace how it felt…


----------



## bandit571

In Soviet Russia

Favourite Way was a single bullet ( cost was charged to the victim's family) to the back of the head, about where the neck joined it.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, William Wallace. Great movie. Didn't quite happen like that in real life (except for the execution, which was quite gruesome). Any movie I watch that's based on actual events, I like to go back and read what really happened. Movies are rarely correct.


----------



## bandit571

Don't even ask about France

Worst piece of "furniture" ever made.

And it's first name was "Madame G."


----------



## mojapitt

Odd history of the guillotine. Supposedly the first person it was used on was it's creator. Kinda screws you out of royalties.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I think more accurately he was cut off from his royalties


----------



## bandit571

On a more pleasent note:

Scrub Jack found a nail tonight, at full speed…..clank…schreeeeeech!

Fired up the improved grinder and grinder rest. New cambered edge was ground into it. A bit of work with the 1" beltsander, and a leather strop. Iron back in service.









The Scrub Jack is on the top with a Sargent #414c on the bottom. They both worked on the face grain on these boards.


----------



## bandit571

That black streak is where the coating of candle wax ain't. It just got a fresh coat from a tea light candle.


----------



## mojapitt

I would think that a nail on a hand plane doesn't damage the blades as bad as on a power planer.


----------



## bandit571

2! 6! HEAVE


----------



## bandit571

Oh, it made a nice dent in the edge of the iron. Was enough that a whole new edge was ground to fix the dent. I saw the hole where the nail was, but the iron cut deep enough that it hit the nail anyway.

Maaybe tomorrow, I'll slap some glue between them boards, and work on making a base for this top….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Jeff sent me a PM about the Anvil pic. That was a few years ago when I did a meeting on the Left Coast.


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Have a great night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Chris.

Local News just aired coverage of the RCMP funeral service….

Sandra,
I've got nothing….
Just wanted you to know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gud nite awl. Gonna build cabinet doors tomorrow with poplar and bead board panels.


----------



## DIYaholic

'night Bill.

I'm gonna make grass flat, tomorrow….


----------



## DIYaholic

*66,000*


----------



## DIYaholic

Besides the fact that it is late & I need sleep….
I am not Eddie and don't talk/post to myself!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Proud of you Randy


----------



## Doe

What's up with the name Ole Miss? Is there a New Miss? I'm curious. Really. I do know it's the university.

Gary, in our house we call it the nevergetovers. I'm so busy at work I don't want to do anything during the weekend so I have the nevergetovers. It was so bad I had a nap because I was exhausted and dreamed about having a nap because I was exhausted. That ain't right.

Happy anniversary Gene! I hope you have many, many more!

Bandit, have fun in the tumble dryer.

Marty, put a flag on Toronto and another one one New Orleans (maybe I'm schizophrenic but I love Louisiana). I'd prefer Woodstick somewhere William and anyone else in pain can get to comfortably.

Is anyone having trouble with the spell check? I've given up on grammar but I'd like to have words spelled right.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's morning here….
Hoping the end of the day comes quickly.
Change that….
Here's to hoping the end of the workweek comes quickly!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I did not watch…. & MY NY Mets WON!!!
That puts me in a conundrum….
Watch…. or Win??? Tough call!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Have a good day all….


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee being consumed. Getting ready for the real job.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all.

Doe, Ole Miss is a stately old college founded in the mid-1800. I always thought it was fairly well known, but I also love Southern history, so maybe it's just me.

Enjoy, all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning friends! Happy anniversary Gene. Randy, 66,000! We are all so proud. No coffee here, but I'll have cereal.


----------



## lightcs1776

Bill, glad you reminded me …

Happy Anniversary Gene!!


----------



## superdav721

Whats wrong with Sandra?
Doe think Ole South and there ways.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Three members of the RCMP were killed by a gunman several days ago. She knew two of them. Funeral yesterday.


----------



## CFrye

Morning folks. Happy Anniversary Gene & Phyllis! Spell checker highlighted 've' in I've yesterday and gave me alternative spellings. That was on the computer at work. It is not functioning at all on the home laptop. I'm gonna have to take it to the computer fixer. I'm afraid he's gonna say it needs replaced.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
After Phyl's stitches were out yesterday, we had a rip roaring mid morning of celebratorious revelry. Started off with an exciting trip to Walmart for some meds and Lowes for a router bit. Then, to a shoe store for Phyl where she got a pair of Nike flop flops and to Boot Barn for a flag draped shirt for the upcoming holiday bashes. Then, on to a lunch of a chicken wrap for Phyl and a Portobello sandwich for me. NO MILKSHAKES! Just bad iced tea.
The afternoon's jollification started with a stop at a gas station, followed by a a lull in the festivities for the drive back home. Then the gift exchange. I gave Phyl a little diamond necklace and she gave me 3 new sanding belts for my new to me Shopsmith 6X48 sander. Things kinda settled down for a while until our supper of cold ham and cheese sandwiches. I made my own milkshake. A fitting end to a memorable day. One, I'm sure we'll treasure and look back on with great fondness for many days…..at least a week, anyway. 
Today, the actual anniversary date, Phyl will be quilting and I'll be in the shop. Both activities likely interrupted by a visit from the septic guy with his leech line snake. 
Looking forward to a few less breathtakingly thrilling days. My heart can't handle much more.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning. Working on a new router lift. Off to the shop…


----------



## CFrye

Whew, Gene! What a celebration! You two know how to party! 
New router lift? Interested. Of course I haven't built the box jig…yet. TOO MANY THINGS I WANT TO BUILD! arrgggghhhhh!! OK, I'm OK…for now.


----------



## bandit571

Morn (ouch)ing to(ow!)ya, ya healthy Bums (yeowwww) Trying to get settled into this chair.

Might get busy, after the meds kick in, and glue six boards up. Once they are clamped up, I can set it aside, and maybe build something to set the top on, like a set of legs?

Not much on the schedule today. Might be back at work Saturday night, we'll see. Til then…...NADA


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Pace yourselves! That sounds like a pretty full day for an old guy! Congrats and have a HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## CFrye

Double post
Feel better Bandit!


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Happy anniversary wishes to you both! I hope you took the right meds at the right times to get you through that whirlwind of busy-ness! Sounds like you both got needed, practical gifts for each other to mark and recall this anniversary. I didn't realize that sanding belts and router bits were on the "official" anniversary gift list for the (how many) year anniversary.


----------



## HamS

Add a hand up for Woodstick 15 . I couldn't get posted in time. More moving rocks and dirt after the daily bread work. I have 4 gigs coming up so the re is little time to earn a living, rehearse, and get in shop time. Enough of my belly aching. Have a great day all.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all.

All this talk of Woodstock 15 has me upset. 
It's so far down the road that I know I shouldn't even sweat it. 
The bawcomville boil 14 took so much out of me though that I know I couldn't handle going further. 
Also, I cannot swing going very far financially. 
A plane ride would assist in the health wise department, but I still wouldn't be able to afford it. 
So as badly as I'd love to throw my name in to that one, I just don't see a way. 
Unless someone wants to swing through here to get me and doesn't mind me being loaded or most of the trip. 
Just a thought.

I got back in the shop yesterday and started work on a new project. 
Well, I tried to. 
No I am not 100% yet, but I go absolutely crazy sitting a home. 
And I had Austin and James helping me. 
Then my brother showed up and hung around most of the day, preventing me from doing much. 
I hate my brother. 
When I have one nerve left, he stomps all over it. 
He is my brother though. I do love him as much as I hate him. So I tolerate him.

Ya'll have one helluva day.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done, Crunchy Peanut Butter & Grape Jelly Sammich and a coke, Health food

Back is almost numb enough for me to start towards the Dungeon Shop and the glue bottles

Get things all clamped up and set aside, and then take a break to rest the back.

Need to get the rest of the Barn Siding boards planed down.

Have a saw to do some teeth work on…...maybe tomorrow on THAT one, eh?

Might be able to drive to Martysville next year, we'll see. Maybe the Ohio Border Guards will let me across the border? Might have to be de-loused when I come back, though….


----------



## mojapitt

William, since most of us would love to see you there, I hope we can arrange for it.

As far as a love - hate relationship with brothers, I have 4 of them that fall in that category. They are all really good people as long as I don't have to spend too much time with them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….

Then onto weewacking a 300' x 25' hillside!!!
Oh what fun, NOT!!!

The clouds are rolling in….
sure hope the rain holds off!!!

TTFN


----------



## mudflap4869

Morning all. Congrats GENE & PHYL, hang in there for at least 40 more years and you might even get to like each other.
Bandit, my grunting and groaning almost drowned out the sound of yours this morning. Salonpas and ice packs ease it for a little while but it just comes back. 
William I am all for having the next blow out close to you if it means that you and your great family can make it. Just leave that brother out if it, I have several of my own that I don't like. Fortunately they live at least 600 miles away and I rarely see them. The last time was april 2004. They don't leave the Appalachians and I generaly stay west of Lexington Ky. Hang in there my friend, I am hoping for your full recovery.


----------



## CFrye

Benadryl is kicking in for a pre-work nap. Nightshift tonight. Later gaters. Hoping health, or lack there of, does not impede any from Woodstick 2015.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you should be able to weed trim in the rain. Just don't slip and fall down the hill.

Gene, I hope you and Phyl have a very beautiful day. Celebrations don't have to be fancy, just enjoyable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, you're WEEwacking? Don't do it into the wind.

No actual woodworking done yet, but I did mount my little bessey bench vise and reworked part of my router table dust collection. Before I did not have any collection hose above the table, only below the table. I ran one to the fence now. Hopefully that will do better.

Good to hear from ya William. I too realize it is a long time off, but I'd hate to miss meeting you.

Gene, what happened to mc Donald's?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes and congratulations. We appreciate them.

Bill,
They wouldn't take reservations. That was a deal breaker with our busy schedules.


----------



## bandit571

Whew, therapy session is done for a while









But I got four boards to mill up into table aprons, all I need to do is size them.









Couple of short ones, and a couple long ones. Surfaced S4S with just the Jack planes. The LONG Jointah plane did some of the longer edges. Just about filled a 5 gallon bucket with the shavings. Some where a bit rough to do









The "before" and









the "after" Had to remove a few tongue and grooves. Scrub Jack did it in almost the same amout of time it takes to type this paragraph. QUICK! Then a follow up with a smooth jack









The Stanley #5 1/2 jumbo jack.

Table's top in glued up, letting it sit for a day.

Chilling out with a Mountain Dew and a heating pad….


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like a good exercise program Bandit.

Here's some nature photos for ya'll

https://urldefense.proofpoint.com/v1/url?u=http://www.rivermenrodandgunclub.com/cool-and-different-pictures.html&k=gvSHeaFBHkYwSc4JvWghxQ%3D%3D%0A&r=gw0753zvXZSzs8c8hbEBq5TLQk8I6y4iYuQjUWRigew%3D%0A&m=HF9W4iPmgf%2Bgxc2al2GLa98ML25U01fNxVK4b0ozM5Q%3D%0A&s=ae6245aee438d69a7538b2d5cbf443ff811e9352d56d28945145f882a1f1a173


----------



## GaryC

Cool, Monte


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, We already have it arranged for Dave to come by and get you on the back of the bike for Woodstick2015. You'll be receiving a package before the trip that will have a wig, a halter top, and a pair of Daisy Duke shorts for you to wear…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,

The rain decided not to hold off….
Only had to mow two properties, in the rain.

Monte,
Soooooo glad that I didn't slip down the hill.
At the bottom of that hill….
Is a 50' drop/cliff.
It would have been a soft landing though, into Lake Champlain!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You probably shouldnt drink champlain while mowing.


----------



## bandit571

May go on a "Treasure Hunt" later. Seems somewhere under all them old boxes, is a lathe!

Not sure how well it will work, yet. Might be a tad on the rusty side. Lathe chisels have been sitting around doing a "Marty" for too long, time for them to do a little work?

Done with the planes for now. Depending on whether the lathe runs, or not. Might turn a few table legs IF the lathe will work. If not, planes will taper two faces on four legs, might even take as long as to turn four legs?

Son has his Xbox stuff all piled in one corner of this room, plus a mini fridge. The plane is to make a table he can stack the Xbox stuff on, along with the laptop. Under the table would be the mini fridge. At least that is the plan. There is just 3' of wall there, then a big old window seat. Might have to shoe-horn the table into the corner.

Ends of the table's top: I have to square the ends, but, should I add a Breadboard end on each end, or just run the router around about twice. Routed edge? Cove? Round-over? Brain Cell Sketchup is getting close to overloading. May have to go with the K.I.S.S. Method..

"Keep It Simple, Schmitt-head…."


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
That was a good one!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy: you can come down here and weed-whack along the edges. There is only a 8" drop off into the alley….

Walnut shavings as Mulch? According to the grape Ivy growing on the backyard fence, it is some good mulch. Grap Ivy has almost taken over the entire fence row. Barely even see the fence.

Might have a couple trash cans FULL of shavings, just need to get them up out of the Dungeon and out to the fence line. Igor is complaining about a sore back, though…..


----------



## DIYaholic

"May have to go with the K.I.S.S. Method..

Keep It Simple, Schmitt-head…." 
- bandit571

Hey, Did ya notice the "Quote" function link, in the lower right corner of replies???


----------



## mojapitt

Also Randy, taking the weed trimmer in the lake tends to reduce its efficiency


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Did ya notice the "Quote" function link, in the lower right corner of replies???"

No i didnt but awesome. Im gonna quote you all the time.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Unbelievable collection of pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Maybe the trimmer will perform as a propeller.

Bill is a wet nilly!!!

Sounds like a plan, Bill….
Quote away!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

Seems that Marty may be lurking….
The web interportal is misbehaving!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The alligator with the hard in his mouth was probably the bad one


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, ive got 4 walnut logs loaded in the truck. Did it today because i work the next 3 days straight. Come home Sunday morn, get liam and head southwest.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'm looking forward to it! Just pray it doesn't rain!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It won't rain.


----------



## mojapitt

For us right now, it's not a matter of "if" it will rain, just what time it will start.


----------



## DIYaholic

Almost time for "Wood Turning Camp" with Captain Eddie….
Streaming live on www.Ustream.com in….
4 minutes….


----------



## ssnvet

Gene….. Congrats on the anniversary

Monte…. Incredible set of pics

74…. Thinking of you and your comrades

Middle school band concert last night and awards ceremony tomorrow…. We're in the home stretch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, The weather should be great, I'm sending the rain over to bandit… (and he thinks I don't do nothin'...)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty, that helps. Sorry bandit.


----------



## JL7

Monte…..very cool photos….........

Samsung showed up today and snapped a new power supply in the TV. It was over a year out of warranty, but they made it right, so I guess I have to give them some credit on this one…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I'll pay ya $5 if you sneak up there and push Randy down the hill…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, give him some of your corn product. No one will have to push him…. Just ask Dave


----------



## JL7

Bill, feel free to drop those Walnut logs here on your way to Andy's…......


----------



## DIYaholic

For $5.00….
I'd dive off the cliff!!!

I used to cliff dive….
However, 40' is the highest I would venture.


----------



## JL7

Randy - Marty wanted me to tell you he's driving the $5 out to you in person…...


----------



## ssnvet

I've jumped off a 5 meter board and that's plenty high enough.


----------



## JL7

I tried the live Captain Eddie link…..do you need an account?


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, I've been remiss….

Gene,
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
No account needed. I find the site a little quirky, kinda like Marty or Ted!!!
To find the captain, do a search for ….Makin' Shavin's…


----------



## JL7

I can usually figure out the quirky sites….....not this time…..

Happy Anniversary Gene…...I almost forgot too…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's see. Minnesota due north. Oklahoma southwest. On the way?

Monte, those are great photos. I've had the fish thing with the northern pike eating another happen to me many times. I also caught a pike that was holding onto a smallmouth bass that I had hooked a moment before.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
This is the link, that I have bookmarked….

http://www.ustream.tv/search?q=makin+shavins


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I did better than that. I caught my dad in his right ear


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Did you keep him….
Or throw him back???


----------



## mojapitt

Psst, Randy, the Rangers are winning


----------



## firefighterontheside

I never really caught my dad, but when we were in Canada a long time ago he caught about a 3 lb smallmouth. When he got it in the boat he grabbed the fish but it wiggled and the other treble hook went deep into his finger with a pretty big hook. I had to go to the back of the boat and get the fish off the lure. He then used a pair of needle nose pliers to cut the hook off the lure. He then used the pliers to push the hook all the way thru his skin past the barb and then out. I knew he was tough before that but…

Oh, yeah, my cousin caught me in the right ear. Whack. Went to the ambulance house with a lure hanging from my head.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Do you still wear an earring….
Or do job safety restrictions prohibit it???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm hoping for an L.A. sweep….
Just like in curling!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back then everyone was wearing crawfish earrings.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, funny, but I am not able to be bought. Grin.

Sure miss fishing. I don't get out often enough.

Got to get back to watching Captain Eddie. Great shows.


----------



## bandit571

Might do aTreasure Hunt tomorrow. Somewhere in the Dungeon Shop there lurks a wood lathe, Might have to go and dig it out. IF it should surface from the depths, I can clear the ench for awhile, and run the lathe there. IF, and that is a very big IF, the lathe will even run. If not, then I get to do tapered legs with the handplanes.

Would like to get the old lathe up and running for a bit. Been almost two years since it ran. Hoping the belt is still attached to it, somewhere..

Brighter note: Six bits for that Samson Brace are supposed to arrive tomorrow in the mail. That will give a total of seven bits.

Question, can modern drill bits be used in an Eggbeater style drill? High School shop class was a LONG time ago, can't remember if they worked, or not. Have a set of B&D Bullit drill bits, might try them out.

Happy to report that the Stoned Saw works like a brand new saw! Must have used the right "Preemo" stuff…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't go digging out that lathe tomorrow….
Seriously, shouldn't you wait until your back heals?


----------



## bandit571

Have a 21 yr.old son in the house, he can do the lifting…

It is one of those old "T" railed Craftsman 12"x 36" lathe from the 80s. Motor looks like something out of a dryer. Five speeds, too!.


----------



## DIYaholic

The skies are still spitting….
Forecasted to that throughout the next two days!!!!

Getting ready to pass out….
& awake to a miserable day and an even more miserable time at work!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Take a look at the trailer they are using to haul logs. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61631

I thought I used some rough stuff


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I hope you made it through your celebration yesterday.

Sandra, I hope you made it through as well. That has to be one of the most difficult situations to get through. Not only professionally, but personally. Be sure to hug your family and enjoy the love around you.


----------



## Doe

Bill, "You probably shouldnt drink champlain while mowing." That is a prize winner in the punny category.

Monte, Happy Birthday!


----------



## mojapitt

The birthday is a week away. I will be 54. I personally try to ignore them now.


----------



## Doe

Oops, sorry about that.


----------



## mojapitt

If that's the worst thing that happens today, then we are in pretty good shape.

Heard from Sandra?


----------



## Doe

Nope. The funeral was heartwrenching. I'm sorry that the murderer was unarmed when he was caught; I was hoping for suicde by cop.


----------



## mojapitt

To me, it shows what a coward this guy is. Doesn't deserve another breath of air.


----------



## Doe

There's no telling how it'll end. I'm pretty sure he'll go to jail for a long time but you never can tell. Maybe I'm just swayed by American TV shows. By the way, 20 years ago today Simpson and Goldman were found dead; I really don't knw what to say about the O.J trial.


----------



## mojapitt

The OJ Simpson ordeal will never die. There is evidence to show that he didn't actually do the killings. That he only hired the person who did it (of course that still makes him guilty). He crossed paths with a now known serial killer andhired him to rob her hhouse and kill if necessary. Glen Rogers is probably the real killer. He claims to have killed 70+ people and is on death row in Florida.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning….

The sky is wet with rain.
Soon I will be too.

I haven't the energy to deal with today….
Anyone want to take my place???


----------



## DonBroussard

At least we can rest easy knowing that OJ is looking for the real killer/s.


----------



## mojapitt

OJ should be worm food also


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, many welfare recipients are counting on us going to work today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Since you put it that way….
I hope those leaches go hungry today!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm going to hit the showers…. as in the rain showers….

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone.

Try to keep at least a little dry, Randy.

The OJ trial theories could go on forever. Doe, I am surprised the murderer of the RMCP made it alive, but perhaps something in prison will change that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Here at work for the next 72 hours. If you need me you know where I'll be.

Happy early birthday Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

I'm with you, Monte. Six feet under in a cardboard box! 
We both made it through all the exhilaration and celebratory madness….barely. Thanks for your concern. 
And, in case I forget, Happy early Birthday.

Don't melt today, Randy.

Take it easy Bandit. Nothing wrong with square tapered table legs.

We really appreciate all of your congrats. Thanks again.

56º on the mesa this AM. Headed for 86º. Don't know how hot it got yesterday in the shop but, it's time to break out the bandannas. Sweat was pouring on to my glasses. chopping out corners on rabbets for cabinet door glass. Maple is hard stuff!

One more cuppa and a shower then back to the shop. Installing the Blums today. Then installing a new dust chute for the new belt sander and unbolting the old sander so it can go to Tucson. And, I need a vise stand. Getting too old to lift that monster.


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning! 
Great pics Monte!
Randy, have youo considered a wet suit to stay dry?
Bill, and everyone else, be safe at work.
Gene, 70 here with rain forecast for this evening. Maybe you need a jig for your shop vac to draw the sweat from your brow. Where's Stumpy?
Maybe a little cleaning in the shop this morning while the grumpy one sleeps…
Later!


----------



## HamS

Morning all. Still here but not a lot to say. The world appears to be on its way to he'll but I think people have been saying that for years.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the suggestion, Candy. But, I'll stick with the sweat bands for now. Either way, it messes up my hair do.
How's the MKV restore coming along? Found any lathe parts yet?

Ham, gotta agree.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the suggestion, Candy. But, I'll stick with the sweat bands for now. Either way, it messes up my hair do.
How's the MKV restore coming along? Found any lathe parts yet?

Ham, gotta agree. Things are a mess.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch break!

Got a couple of things done this morning









Since my tablesaw is locked up in a pole barn 20 miles away, I had to "make do" with this get-up. I set the fence to the center of the oak 2×4. Clamp the whole shebang to the bench









Run the rig to the end clamp, reclamp and finish the cut. Now, I had two blanks, but needed four, so









A handsaw was used. I might get around to cleaning off the circular saw, later. Four blanks, roughly the same size. What to do next?


----------



## bandit571

Hey! Lookee what I found!









Wasn't really "Buried" under a lot of junk, just a couple boxes. Took a bit to clean it up. Rail was abit rusty. Cleaned it all up, plugged it in, and flip the switch…...IT …IS….ALIVE! Managed to turn two of the four legs









Two more to go.

Back started to stiffen a bit, and it was Lunch time. Maybe get some more done after a lunch..

Maybe I should do a blog on all of this???


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, you accomplish more when you are injured than I do in a month! Still haven't lefet the computer to go clean in the shop. Getting sleepy. After work nap may be in order. Clean later. Or as Jim accuses, give him the key to the shop so he can clean! I like that idea!
Good looking table legs!


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch & dry out time.

Bandit,
It seems that you know your way around a lathe. Well done.
I tired just thinking about all your progress!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are some purty legs ya got there!

Nice day for a training ride in the boat on the river. River familiarization, which relates to just drive around and see the sights.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, guys. Need to get the other two turned today. I need to use the bench for other things. Letting the motor cool down for awhile yet. The plastic fan thingy has been broke a long time. Have to take it slower, so it doesn't overheat. Copy-crafter is my own MKI Eyeballs. I can at least keep them close to looking alike.

Back is starting to loosen up a bit…..


----------



## ssnvet

Interviewed a new guy who sounded promising but tubbed our test.

Second interviewed a gal who has the software skills but not architectural or millwork experience…. offered her the position anyway, only to have her turn it down, wanting more $. But I can't pay her more than the guy who's going to train her and has 7 years with the company.

Got another guy coming in this afternoon who looks promising. I really need to fill this position and get moving.

Drunken ants… I've seen a dozen or so stumbling around in circles…. this is a good thing, as they are poisoned and making their last chance breakout b4 they croak….. I also didn't hear any munching in the walls last night.


----------



## bandit571

Mail came a bit ago

Package for me. Six Craftsman bits to fit in the Samson Brace. Might be able to cordless drill a few holes now. Will also be checking small twist drill bit in the eggbeater. Might even chuck a screwdriver tip in it.

Alway something. Looks like I can go back to the "Day Job" Saturday night. Been almost two weeks off.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, call Jeff…. he needs a job. He's just loafing presently. The boy needs something to stimulate whats left of his brain


----------



## mojapitt

It's a tough call Matt. Where I work, they have gone to hiring good personalities that aren't as technically qualified. The result is that I work with a lot of really nice people who are not great at doing their job. So do you hold out for a perfect fit or lower your expectations to get someone in there?


----------



## mojapitt

We have had numerous applicants that failed the screening. They are notified of the screening 2 weeks in advance. Can't keep their act clean for 2 weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Whew, The other two legs are now turned. Bench has been cleared and swept up. I Declare a Union Break!

Need to start sizing the aprons to connect the legs. Then decide on an edge treatment for the table top.

Man, that oak is dusty when it gets sanded, ptui! Tried out an old trick to get them smooth as glass. Grabbed a stick of hard wood, and press it against the spinning blank, hard. Shines the wood right up. Less dust that way…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure is ironic in a country where people are screaming for jobs and you can't find someone to work, not even someone who is under qualified. I take it you're doing the training of said person.

Monte, that's funny. We've been there at the firehouse. We have applicants who are supposedly equally qualified, so the job goes to the most popular person. We hire from our volunteers so we have previous knowledge of the new hires. We hired a while back and we ended up hiring a guy who is overweight, terribly out of shape and generally unhealthy, but because more people on the hiring committee liked him better we got him instead of the fit, healthy guy. I'm not being prejudiced. It's important in this field.


----------



## mojapitt

Fit and healthy is a big issue. Insurance companies are going to start charging more for people who are not physically fit. Already being done in some areas. It's been hinted at in the hospital


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well first day of my internet back from HugesNet. 2 weeks without it is bad for my morale.  I did use my youngest daughters internet to post here I forget how long ago.

Well I have had a lot going on.

My oldest daughter and grandkids were here for 3 weeks and just left this afternoon. That was so nice to have them and we made a handle for the coffee scoop she bought at Woodcraft in Louisville, KY

We used RedHeart and if you look at the bottom I added powered Aluminum to inset it into the wood









I also did two vases. One for my wife for mothers day and one for my oldest daughter who was visiting for mothers day and some wooden roses I made too.

The first one is made for my daughter and is made from Mulberry. Nice yellow and I added some powered copper in some seams









This one is for my wife and made from Red Ceder and it has 3 rings with powered Copper and above it was some bark I removed and put some copper in the lower part and Brass on the upper part.









The last is a Black Walnut bowl









Bottom without foot but recessed









Last Lyle Jamieson a well known Wood Turner visited me last Saturday on his trip down to Arazina for the AAW turning seminar. He helped me set up my grinder and the jigs and this is the first time I have used a bowl gouge properly and sharp too.
He will be stopping by in his way back for another 4 hours to show me how to use the bowl gouge on bowls properly. He had me practice on spindle turning with the Doug Thompson tool he had special made for him that he sells and gave me one. 










It has not kicked in yet about having such a famous visitor. Maybe cause he was just like family and his wife also. If you ever get a chance to take his class it has to be well worth it for sure.

It has been a fun 3 weeks but frustrating not telling you or showing you pictures.

Thanks for looking


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, glad to hear from you again. Your work is always good to see. Glad life is going well. Holler if you need anything.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great looking turnings, Arlin. Love the black walnut bowl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like that bowl too. I think it is the sapwood contrast to the heart wood that I like most.


----------



## ssnvet

Beautiful work Arlin…. sounds like you're making new friends and advancing your skills to boot. What's not to like about that.

And speaking of turning…. Bandit has gone over to the dark side. Play dramatic music hear.

This afternoons interview did not go so well. So far, most of the people with "AutoCAD training" are proving unable to perform even the most basic tasks. There's a huge difference between "training" and having worked 40+ hours a week at it.

Is anybody else worried about our favorite 74? I can only imagine how hard it must be to be so close to that type of tragedy out in real life. My BIL tells me that most of the guys he knows in that field of work don't really make many associations with "outsiders".


----------



## GaryC

I told you to hire Jeff…... He can be a cad!!


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff… your hired… when can you start?

You even get to play with the toys after hours :^P


----------



## mojapitt

I do worry about Sandra. She has had to attend too many funerals this year. It can weigh very heavy on you.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I have actually been to the autocad school. But it's been a few years. If you don't keep up with the updates, there's no way you can make it work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Associations yes, but being able to share the feelings about certain things is difficult when talking to someone who hasn't been in those shoes is difficult. The closest I've come is a neighboring chief was killed in his vehicle while responding to a call when he was hit by a stolen car being chased by the police. Even that does not compare to it happening to a well known colleague. I think she will be fine, but right now needs to be around the people who "get it" and her family. She'll be back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My boys' favorite video lately. Liam wants to take cello lessons and Sean wants to watch it constantly and is always humming the Star Wars theme.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary for that solid vote of confidence, and Matt for the generous offer. I'll think about it….it's only a 50 hour round trip commute and roughly $450 in gas a day…..what did you say it pays??

Arlin, that's some nice looking work! You too Bandit, but can't bring myself to saying you have nice legs….sorry.


----------



## JL7

Interesting video Bill…..A while back I think it was Stumpy that posted a video from those guys doing the AC/DC….good stuff….


----------



## firefighterontheside

AC/DC, that may be lost on my boys. I might like it.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I'm a grumpy old man. Don't play well with others. I don't know nothin' about cad. And to old to train. But, I'll work cheap. 
What ever I can do from my easy chair and isn't at all mentally or physically demanding, I'm up for.
Call me and we can negotiate salary, work schedule and conditions.

If the stress of the job becomes more than I can handle, I'll try to talk Gary into joining the team.


----------



## Doe

Randy, sorry I missed your post. I would have traded jobs-assuming it's a warm day. When I was a kid and it started raining, I was out the door. I still don't mind getting wet although I prefer it on the way home rather than the way to work. Umbrella? I don't need no stinking umbrella . . . Just kidding, I'm a bit more sensible now.

Bandit, your talents never cease to amaze. Nice legs. The table's, not yours. Now there's a visual for ypu, Bandit's legs with an apron.

Arlin, glad you're alive and kicking. The metal powder looks great! Did you use epoxy? I love the bowl-not having the foot is really nice.

It was provincial election day today. There are so many signs on the streets; I wanted to vote for 20% Off but didn't see it on the list. It's sad when you see so much about what the other guys are doing wrong, not quite so much on what's right. I just wish they could be held accountable for their actions but I don't think that'll ever happen.


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, You are a multi-talented guy! Very impressive.

Arlin, Your turnings are beautiful. And great that you got to learn some stuff from a famous turner.

I still know nothing of turning but had an interesting sales experience today: 2 OLD guys came to look at wood and wanted short logs off the firewood pile! They insisted on paying for it even though I tried to give it to them. Then 1 calls back this evening and will be back tomorrow for more! These guys are both turners. One is 71 and the other is 76. Couple of neat guys!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Andy. Put an ad in craigslist that shows pictures of firewood, but says turning blanks and sell it for a premium.


----------



## gfadvm

Nah Bill, These guys made my day as they drove away cackling about their great score! They were kinda in a hurry cause they "had to get back to their jobs" and just came by on their lunch hour! I hope they tell all their friends! And I loaded it for them as they couldn't lift what they wanted! One has a son who will unload the car trunk for them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arlen,
Sounds like a great couple of weeks.
Extended family time….
Rubbing elbows with the famous….
Talents and gifts being shared….

All that and creating some beautiful turnings!!!

Bandit,
I don't care if you have nice legs….
I don't want to see pictures of you in a skirt or bikini!!!

Andy,
You got the wood….
You NEED a lathe!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
I know squat about AutoCAD, architecture or millwork….
However, I am a nice guy, Just ask anyone I've told!!!
I would like working with you….
Not so sure you would feel the same!!!
Also, I am only available from 11:30am until noon.
Of course we would need to schedule 2 coffee breaks & a lunch break in there!!!
When do I start???


----------



## DIYaholic

Doe,
Today was not sunny & warm….
The rains did not stop!!!
Luckily for me it was only a 12.5 hour day!!!
Still want to switch???


----------



## gfadvm

Randy, No desire to have a lathe. I would want to turn huge stuff and probably kill myself! I just enjoy cutting wood for those who have lathes and hope they can enjoy it as much as I did cutting it.


----------



## CFrye

Was watching the Piano Man (Men?)link while sitting on the back porch. Predictably, here comes the son…he's a Star Wars fan. 
Arlin, beautiful turnings and roses! Congrats on the visit from Lyle Jamieson and even more so the faminly time!
Got out to the shop. Cleaning consisted of putting some tools away. Made a lame effort at shaping a seat for the pedal-powered grinder. Tried to improve the outside of the bowl I'm working on and had a nasty looking catch. 









I was trying to implement recent reading material on how to hold the bowl gouge properly. Bowl is off the lathe for a while. Too frustrating. 
Great story on the old ones, Andy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Car *74*, where are you???
Hope you had a chance to reminisce and laugh with present and former colleagues!!!
I also hope that life is allowing you to smile!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

greetings…..


----------



## JL7

Candy - I CAN RELATE!! The bowl gouge is still a mystery to me…..and I've turned 8 bowls now. I finished one today, and I think I launched it 3 times due to those nasty catches…...then I retreat back to the round carbide cutter…...


----------



## CFrye

Hey Marty!
Jeff, is that one of the Easy Tools?


----------



## JL7

Candy - they are homemade, but use the Easy Wood Tool inserts:


----------



## CFrye

I did learn a distinction between bowl gouges and spindle gouges in my reading. Spindle gouges have a tang set in the handle and bowl gouges are made from round steel with the shaft in the handle making them stronger and less likely to break.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My tool is easy, I just pick it up and point it at what I want to cut…..


----------



## JL7

Yeah Marty, you showed us how well that worked on your TS….....


----------



## ssnvet

Your all hired… or was that fired… oh just have a cold one and make some saw dust.

So is the Stumpermeister on vacation or what?

Bill… both my younger daughters play the piano and love the piano/cello guys. They've got some amazing stuff on YouTube and that Star Wars parody is a hoot.

More drunken ants stumbling around aimlessly…. definitely a good sign.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was framed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy did it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have not seen Randy make frames


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Jeff!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have you seen Randy with a lamp shade on his head???


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, I recognize that wood! Maybe ask William for advice on the catching problem? I want someone to turn a mimosa bowl "longwise" like the one Bigogre posted several days ago. Have no idea how they do that!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I caught a piece of wood once after it flew across the room and bounced off the wall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Right now I'm gonna catch some ZZZzzz"s…

Night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Car 74 in the neighbourhood


----------



## mojapitt

Hello miss Sandra. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been lurking.

Funeral was indescribable. Since then, I know that there have been US marines killed by friendly fire and two police officers killed in Vegas.

So three in Moncton NB may not seem like much, but it's shaken the police community here.

Thankfully, I was called Sunday to go to Moncton to work, and I've been here since. I'm glad to be helping in some way and my body is holding up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now that Marty is leaving….
I'm glad my evening was interrupted by a call from one of my sisters.
Not really happy with the content of the call….
However, anything that screens me from Marty, can't be that bad!!!

So, my mom (84 years young) was on her way to Home Depot….
She decided to have another vehicle hit her vehicle!!!
No human carnage, just some cosmetic surgery for the vehicles involved.

There could be more to the story, but that is all the info my sister was able to liberate from mom!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Monte. I'm doing pretty good. 
The best part of today was seeing my friend Jim. We worked together for a few years and he's a great guy. He was involved in the shooting and while he wasn't hit, his best buddy was killed. I've seen him from a distance but haven't been able to hug him.

Today I got a chance to spend a few minutes with him and we had a few laughs.

So, slowly everyone here will pick up the pieces.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great to hear from you, Sandra.
I hope helping helps!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I can only say that I feel for your loss. I hope time will lessen the pain.

My 85 year old mother still drives. She knows that she is not very good, so she is very selective where she goes.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Any tragic death is tragic….
A smaller number doesn't diminish anyone's individual loss!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Glad to see you up and about Sandra… especially glad that you could be there to help and reconnect with your buds.


----------



## JL7

Sandra, three in Moncton NB sounds like a pretty big deal to me…...glad you're holding up and getting some closure with the friends…..


----------



## JL7

Randy - good to hear mom is ok…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I went through the "driving - no driving" thing with my dad….
I was the first and most adamant that he didn't….
Not being there, I can only voice concern and "unqualified" opinions!!!
Looks like my brother will have to keep a closer eye on things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well said Randy. Any tragic death…Sandra, don't feel like you are being selfish. You are not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But my mother has been driving around in our minivan with the LATHE STILL IN IT!!! The horror!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well gents, 
Staying at the hotel makes late night LJ time tempting, but need some sleep.

Later


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I have been there. Take time for yourself. It is not easy.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, There is nothing I could say to make things better but know that you and all the RCMP are in our thoughts and prayers. No advice re: how to deal with this tragedy but from personal experience, anger doesn't really help the healing. I've tried that, and 20 years later I'm still angry.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop for a bit of "therapy" and I am tuckered out.

As for spindle vs Bowl gouge









happen to have one of each. 1" spindle and a 5/8" bowl gouge. Spindle was from a Craftsman set. The Bowl gouge was from a yard sale, for a $1.

Made some shavings









Had an old groove to remove, plus about 1/2" of wood. The Scrub Jack takes that down …..fast!

Began to layout for some aprons









once the top was flattened. And how else do I flatten a board?









Jumbo Jack, of course.

YARD SALES in the morning, got to get rested up.


----------



## bandit571

Nite-nite, yalll..


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Have you seen the "Crazy Canadian"???
Uses the front drive axle of a minivan….
To turn a bowl!!!




Rest well, it is deserved!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for all the thoughts gents. I was very proud to wear my uniform this week.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Mr 74 is in the row second from the bottom, far right. I'm standing next to him.
i


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, I'm really going to bed now.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, it was only a few months ago when I experienced this myself. My heart goes out to you


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
With or without the uniform….
You have plenty to be proud of!!!

Have a good night and an even better tomorrow!!!


----------



## JL7

Amazing photos 74…....

Sleep well….......


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
I think you are right….
A pink hammer would clash with the uniform!!!


----------



## JL7

Randy - I think the crazy Canadian (Paul Moore) has gone to that big lathe in the sky…...he was also the guy behind the v-drum sander from Stockroom Supply….....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I hope he didn't have a nasty catch….
That would have been gruesome!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awe inspiring Sandra. Good show.


----------



## JL7

Randy…..

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58724


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn it Marty!


----------



## DIYaholic

1….
2….
3….
Heave!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay for me. I was first one to correctly identify a piece of what wood is this. Probably because I'm pretty familiar with southern yellow pine.


----------



## JL7

Careful Randy…...this thread is top heavy…..you could knock us right over…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
The loss of the "Crazy Canadian" is a shame….
I've never heard anything bad, said of him!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

This has NOT been a good day!!!

Rain has not stopped, with more for tomorrow….
MY NY Mets are down 4 - 1, in the 13th inning!!!
NOT looking good…. so be it!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bless you Sandra, I know well what it is like to loose brothers and sisters in uniform. Ones I served with for years suddenly taken in a senseless act. I attended to many military funerals during my carreer. Those lost even 40 years ago still leave an empty spot in my life. No matter where violense is visited upon others it is never quite as acute as that which touches us personaly, and we should not feel that ours is less important than the pain of others. My prayer is that you will bear up under this dificult time and become even stronger in your determination to serve your fellow man. May God grant you peace.


----------



## DIYaholic

MY NY Mets decided to let the Milwaukee Brewers win, in extra innings.
I think they just wanted to either go to sleep….
Or hit the bars!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

This is what I aspire to.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, thank you for sharing a bit of your heart with us. To see all that red, and knowing the reason for the gathering, tugs at my heart in a way, I know, is no where near to what you and your colleages are feeling. God bless each of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know if Andy's got any firewood that big.


----------



## CFrye

This one, Andy? When Jim gets his tractor lathe set up, I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## GaryC

Jim, this is what I aspire to. This beautiful creation is by Cosmo35. It made "Top 3"


----------



## DIYaholic

Uhhhggg…..
Even if Andy had a turning blank that humongous….
His tractor DON'T work!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Can you spare a tractor???


----------



## DIYaholic

For tonight….I aspire….
To retire!!!

NYTOl,
ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I had a trailer that could haul my tractor around. I need something like a 16' trailer with a 2' dovetail. Then I could carry my tractor and wood/logs. Until then you'll have come to my tractor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, me too. Night.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

back on line , finally, 900 post im going back and read them be back in a few months. 

Sandra very sad for the loss of your friend s , it looked like a beautiful funeral for the ones that gave there life serving others , you should be proud


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wheres every body at whos sleeps at 1 in the morning

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/CPWdCvwqQI0?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

been doing some remodleing my daughters old room couldnt stand to go in there thought i was having a flash back heres a before and after shot


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Which one is the before picture???

Good to have you back!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hello,
HELLO,
*HELLO!!!*

Where is everyone???
I need someone to brew coffee….
I don't have the energy to move.


----------



## bandit571

First Mountain Dew is gone. Yard sales all day, need to get MOVING!

The game is a-foot, Watson!

One sale is all TOOLS! Then there is a store called Huckleberries…....

Need a second Mountain Dew for the road…....trip…


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks,

don't know what everyone else thinks of Greg (cajonboxsculpter ). Please check out forum topic attacking him,

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61667#reply-850794c


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-I'm leaving Boston and heading back home to Cajun country. Boston can breathe a sigh of relief that I'm leaving and Louisiana, consider yourself forewarned! Today's Nannette's birthday and our 34th wedding anniversary. I hope to have a day at least as exciting as Gene and Phyllis! I only hope that she likes the Stanley 39 ⅜ dado plane I picked up for her in Boston . . . I'll put up pics of my shop for Sandra and Jeff as promised along with the stuff I'm dragging home from Beantown when I get resettled (and have a chance to tidy up the shop).

Sandra-Glad to see you back again. Take all the hugs you and Mr. 74 can get.

Eddie-Good to hear from you. While the before and after pics of the bedroom are awesome, I'd be interested in seeing what you and Patron did with your shop rehab.

Bandit-The table is looking good. I like the turned legs too. I shudder to think of your shop production if your back didn't have that hurt back.


----------



## HamS

Morning all. This weekend looks to be a playing in the dirt weekend again. Shop time would be nice for a change.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Coffee going in.

Sounds like a good day bandit. One that I think we'd all enjoy.

Don, the word for today is "testing" fire hydrants. We used to flow test them for gpm, static pressure, residual and paint them. That was all for ISO, but now we just flow them and grease the caps. Too many arguments and accusations from the water company. It should be a good day to be out there though. Happy anniversary guys.

Good to see you again Eddie. Nice room. At first I thought the after picture was all yellow, but now I assume it is all white with the lighting making it look yellow. What tools are you gonna move into there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like it was taken down Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Yay! *74* and eddie are back! Great to see you both.

Congratulations to you both Don, and Happy Birthday Nanette. 
You two take it easy today. I know how painfully tiring these celebrations can be.

Twin #1 is coming up today to celebrate Fathers day with his old dad. He'll be taking a cabinet back to twin #2, along with a vise. Twin #2 gave it to me before he went overseas and now the little Indian giver wants it back. No worries, I found one on sale at Lowes. A Bessy 6" for $45. (The ONLY Bessy tool left and it was a display) 
Don't know if I mentioned it earlier but, when Kevin (Twin#2) got home after picking up the grandkids, they found that the ice maker hose had come loose and flooded two rooms of wood floors. Laminiate, but the good stuff from the 70's. So now, they are considering tile. 
But, on the bright side, he's retiring from the AF 8/1. He's on terminal leave now and he found a job with a company that maintains mining equipment in Tucson. Before he became a supervisor in the AF, his job was in "Pnuedraulics". This new job is bench work on hydraulic components. Good fit, no? 
The kid is one semester away from an MBA and this hydraulic job pays way more than he was offered to use his formal education. We are all really happy for him and the family. But, if I'd known about that job earlier, I'da made him buy his own damned vise.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Not much time this morning.

Monte, it's sad that folks would hammer one another on a thread, even if they can't stand the person. People just need to get over it. Glad the thread was taken down.

And Jim … that's what I call a bowl. Wonder if he's making it for the Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, I think I saw that when he posted. It left me speechless.
Welcome back! Big improvement, Eddie! Is that a wood floor? With that sunshine yellow looks like you won't even need a light at night!
Randy, we've got green tea you're welcome to have some.
Bandit, pace yourself.
Safe travels, Don. Happy anniversary to you and Nannette! Happy birthday Nannette! Had to Google the Stanley plane, what's not to love?
Have fun playing with the water today, Bill.
Gene, congratulations on your son's pending retirement and new job! Isn't going from the 'pneudralics' to hydralics kinda like going from Air Force to Navy?
Jim steered me into a more productive shaping method for the grinder seat yesterday. Hammer powered chisel, duh. And a better version of the dog hole stop I had made top hold it. He's pretty handyy to have around, sometimes.
Got a text asking me to work tonight. So I'll be getting in a pre-work nap after a while.
You all have a wonderful day!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That's it. Cool huh?

Sandra, Those pics really brought it home for me.

Wish I had seen the attack on Greg so I could have responded. He has always been one of my favorite members. Who posted the thread? Bet Greg is overwhelmed with PMs of support.

eddie, That "before" pic is pretty artistic but wouldn't work for me either. Maybe when I was 18!


----------



## mojapitt

It was by Freddie1962 saying what a bigot and a jerk he thought Greg was. Possibly the worst posting I have ever seen. Cricket has taken it down.


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket may have taken Freddie down as well. I get no results when I search "Freddie 1962".


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Chris!
Andy, I saw Carl Jacobson do similar (not as long) in a youtube video, then he dried it in the microwave! 



Maybe, by the time Jim gets his tractor lathe set up, I'll be good/crazy enough to pull that off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dont piss cricket off. She'll take you down. Guess he didnt rrad the thread about being decent.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. He's ecstatic. He's definitely relieved to be leaving an ever more politicized AF bureaucracy for a job where his work is valued. 
Got any pics of that seat in progress? And the manner of attachment? Sounds neat.

Saw that post, Monte. Shameful.

How's the weather there, Andy? Gonna be nice for Bill's visit? How did the contractor next door alleviate the recurring drainage problem?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don tell Nannette Happy Birthday and congrads on the 34th anniversary*.i* cant even get close to that many years if i add all my marriages together  and am working on the shop rebuild post its awesome heres a before pic and will post the final shop latter* .* David was a hard one to keep up with for a 70 year old finnaly told him it was a union shop and we do take breaks*.* LOL did anybody notice i am useing periods *.*


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Eddie. Good to make progress on the shop.

The grammar police will be very happy with your use of punctuation.


----------



## Gene01

...........I did.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Rain continues to fall from the skies!!!
Thankfully, tomorrow off.
If the drum sander is still available, I will pick that up tomorrow….
along with some of that Jatoba!!!

Can't we all just get along???


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill the room color is a off white . i didnt have the camera set right not that good with pics .

Candy the floor is some laminate flooring .its cheap but should last a while

Gene love that new avatar  tell your son congrads


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt part 1 is in the books, lunch break, then back out again.

Spent about $15 so far, LOTS of stuff to get cleaned….

Film @ 2300 hrs….

That's 11 pm to you civie types….


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Please congratulate Nannette….
On surviving another year & surviving 34 with you!!!

gotta get back to work….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Monte they had written me many tickets and told me one more time and i would be put in a cell with some hanging participles and we know how they are


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy good luck on the drum sander , hopefully the next get together you can make it dont work to hard


----------



## CFrye

You guys are funny!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you are right maybe when i was younger i would of loved it but now its just to much . they did a good job on it .was kinda sad to paint over . she gone and on her own .doing great so its a good thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i havent went back and read all the post just to many .did read a few on the next LJs get together . it could be here and that would be great but know it was a bit much for ones on the east .so where ever it is im in .it would be nice to have camping area as that seems to take some expense off the stay .

William i can come and pick yall up if its a ways off . been thinking of getting a new to me surburban or van just havent found one yet maybe some of us can team up like Marty and Jeff did we could stop off and visit some LJs on the way


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday!

Looking like rain tomorrow, so I'm thinking of a day in the shop. I'll have to re-set my happy meter (wind up clock), as it timed out long ago. I don't think I've done anything meaningful down there in 3+ weeks.

The frenzied end of school year race ends this coming Tuesday. I'm taking a vacation day and after the 8th grade awards and graduation ceremony, we're all heading out to their favorite restaurant to celebrate. Though it's the occasional moments of frustration that tend to stand out, I'm incredibly proud of my girls. They've all worked VERY hard this school year and we're going to have us a little celebration.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mainiac its a good reason to celebrate, great reason to be proud . and Happy Fathers Day


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Just in case i forget Happy Fathers Day to all you father out there ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice periods Eddie.
Matt are you still working on that hope chest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Andy, I had no idea that Sunday was Father's Day when I planned my trip. I'm not very good with keeping track of dates like that. I can remember the phone number of someone I went to high school with 25 years ago, but not dates. Hope I didn't mess up any plans.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Firday the 13th and a full moon ,get out the silver bullets and vampire stakes they will be out on the prowl ,want see a full moon on this date again till 2049 , myself im going to Andys and hang with him and the Judge


----------



## mojapitt

The Emergency Department at the hospital is preparing for a bad weekend. Historically business goes up dramatically during full moon.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll bet there are a few dates we'd all like to forget. And, not talking calendar ones .

Had no idea that this was the 13th, And, didn't know there was going to be a full moon, either.
Now that I know, I'm scared.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Bryan, Rex's son, has the memorial project in his possession and says he will post more info about it with photos of where it will be hung after Father's Day.


----------



## mojapitt

The Friday the 13th thing doesn't bother me much, but the full moon does. I played in a dance band in bars for 23 years. Just makes people stupid (er).


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, second picture looks like a bartender I used to know.


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent William. You have been an excellent spokesman for the project.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the info, William.

Monte, They're supposed to get prettier as the night wears on. Did she?


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… Unfortunately, I'm not working on anything. I need to get the new sled squared up so I can get back into the Hope Chest.

Just not enough hours in the week.


----------



## mojapitt

Not even José Cuervo could make her pretty.

Made me better looking though.


----------



## ssnvet

My 8th graders charcoal drawing for art class…. She copied this from a photo she found on the web.


----------



## lightcs1776

Very impressive, Matt.

William, thanks for all that you've done with the Rex tribute.

Finally stopped raining here. Might just dry out by the time work ends.


----------



## mojapitt

Tell her that I am very impressed Matt. Regardless of her age, that's really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She is an artist isn't she.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Not even José Cuervo could make her pretty. "
- Monte Pittman

Monte,
Be careful what you say….
Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!!!
That and I have a blind date with her tonight….
That is, I'm thinking of blinding myself, before the date!!!


----------



## mojapitt

How is the rain Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
'Tis very fitting that Bryan has the tribute for this weekend….
Thanks for everything you have done.
Now go take a break and heal!!!

Matt,
You have many a thing to be proud of this Father's Day.
Feel free to strut around with a puffed chest!!!
Please relay my congrats to the two….
And my praise for the artist's masterpiece!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Now that my workday/week is fini….
The rain has stopped… Go figure!!!
It is supposed to rain again this evening/night, then a sunny weekend!!!
Perfect driving weather, to pick up wood and (hopefullya0 a drum sander.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…."Rough Cut… with Tommy Mac"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've almost finished 36 of 72 hours. I'm ready to be done. Dealing with broken Firetrucks and the firehouse needing a new clothes washer and blah, blah, blah. Tomorrow being Saturday should be much easier.

How's everyone's day. I know Randy's was wet. I went outside and looked in the back of my truck and smelled the walnut and I'm ready to go cut some and smell it even more.


----------



## mojapitt

Not quite a wood gloat, here's some small black walnut logs I got yesterday


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure you will think of something to do with that stuff that will make it worthy of being a gloat. I've got one walnut log that may not be worth taking to the mill so I'll try to do something useful with it. Have to be a little more creative.


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, this anniversary is extra special for us because our wedding day was on a Friday the 13th. Not sure if it was a fulll moon, but all that mattered at the end of the night was that she married me anyway. Thanks for all the birthday and anniversary wishes

Matt-Kid's got a special gift. I'm thinking you might be able to retire early and not have to worry about that silly hiring stuff. Way to go, Matt's kids!

Andy-So you're getting a tractor to use as a lathe? I'm not a dedicated turner but I don't believe that lathes Re rated with over 20 hp and don't run on diesel. Sounds like fun though-might result in some good here-hold-my-beer stories.

Monte-There's a young musician here that has a song about a night of misbehavin' called "Went to Bed with a 10; Woke up with a 2".


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's elm log


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Matt. That girl's got some talent. Amazing!

I see a bunch of walnut boxes in the bed of that truck, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Y those look pretty cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, what phone do you have? Maybe i can help you to be able to get the pictures directly off your phone.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, talented young 'un you got there! 
Looks gloat worthy to me, Monte. 
Sounds like you need a lathe, Bill!
Nice, Andy!

Gotta get ready for work. On a side note, my laptop decided it is no longer on strike. Short cuts work, programs that are there no longer say they are not, Spell checker works… Who knows?
You all have a great night. I know I will!


----------



## DIYaholic

Left a voice message with the seller of the Grizzly G0458 18" Open End drum Sander….
He said earlier in the week, that he would call me if others were interested in it. I hadn't heard from him, so I hope it is still available!!! (fingers, toes and eyes crossed)

I also spoke with the seller of some Jatoba, I'll be picking that up tomorrow sometime.

I also have sent an email, to a guy that will be giving me some Teak!!!

Now if only these folks would get back in touch with me, I'd be able to finalize my travels for tomorrow….
The drum sander is 3 hours (south) away, then 2.5 hours (back northeast) to the FREE Teak….
Then 1 hour (north) to the Jatoba….
Then 3/4 of an hour (northwest) home. Tomorrow's safari could end up being 8 hours or so total!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a lathe, but determined that I really wasn't interested in it. Now I really wouldn't have room for one.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Are you going to make a couple of slingshots, for the grandyounguns???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy you better have lots of dews. Here's hoping you spend 8 hours in your car tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
There is ALWAYS room….
For Jell-O!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking lumber Andy…. Watch-ya gonna make?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty's messin' with the portal, AGAIN!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I may need to take a detour….
Swing by Bandits & steal his Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## bandit571

Honey, I'm HOME!

Road trip is done for the day, and the back is hollaring bloody moirder!

Found a few rusty "Gems" and a lot of pure…...junk.

Went down the Huber Heights today, Daughter needed to use MY mower. That little suburb of Dayton, OH has yard sale almost every weekend, and several on each block. Way too many to go through….

Heating pad on BROIL, pain meds ingested. When things settle down a bit, and I get comfortly numb, I might get a little clean up done. And a group photo of the finds.


----------



## mudflap4869

Poor Nannette, having to put up with Don for all those years. She jinxed it by having a friday the 13th wedding, and ruined her birthday on top of all the other goofs. I doubt that it will last another 80 years but Don will most likely torture her for that long. Let's all send her our condolences for being stuck with him.

HAPPY 34TH TO BOTH OF YOU!
Happy 37th birthday to NANNETTE!
DON, why did you marry a 3 year old?


----------



## mojapitt

Happy anniversary Don to both of you. Happy birthday to Nannette.


----------



## lightcs1776

Happy Anniversary, Don. Awesome!

Tread lumber everyone, even if it's not cut into boards and turning blanks yet.

Have a great night all. I'm trying to spend less time here while sitting with the family watching TV. This place is addicting and watching sappy movies just makes it even harder not to hop on here.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, They deepened the retention ponds and seems to have stopped the runoff. Supposed to rain on Sunday but then be clear and hot Monday. Bill will probably melt.

Don, Happy Anniversary and tell Nannette Happy Birthday! I think y'all are one of the lucky couples that found the right life mates. Looking forward to meeting your bride.

That elm crotch was going to the burn pile when a guy saw it and asked if I would cut it for him. He bought it right off the mill. He is a turner and said these will make 2 nice bowls. I need to look for more turners as they pay a lot for these small pieces that I wouldn't cut otherwise. Plus he is a REALLY nice older preacher/turner/gentleman. I gave him a trunk load of spalted hackberry shorts to get all his turner buddies excited.

Almost have enough "mill money" saved up to put a roof over the mill!!! Now if I can just find someone to do it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, ive been hot before. No worries.


----------



## bandit571

Too late, Randy, I already drank them all…

Rust Hunt "Trophies" such as they are









A brace, a few bits, couple of chisels, a small block plane, and a "VIXEN" rasp/file.









Looking like something Andy might use on a hoof or two. Patent Date Dec 12 05 ( almost as old as I am feeling..)

Did just a little woodworking today, spent most of the day "On the road, aagin" but what I got done









Each of the four legs have 8 "flats" that needed to be planed smooth. Got out a wee plane for that. I also got out a strange looking black plane









Ah, maybe some tenons will get made?









ehhhhh….could be. Pain med kicking in, might get a nap in. LOOOONG DAY.


----------



## bandit571

a better view of Vixen's teeth









Big half circles. And still sharp, too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'll be posting a tool gloat, sometime tomorrow evening/night!!!
The seller, of the Grizzly G0458 18" Open End sander, returned my call….
I will be viewing/purchasing/picking up MY CL Score tomorrow morning between 10:30am and 11:00am!!!
Then (hopefully) onto pickup some FREE Teak and continue on to purchase the Jatoba.
Glad I have tomorrow off & it supposed to be SUNNY!!!
I wish this weekend could last a LOT longer than just the two days….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Torn between 2 auctions tomorrow, Do I buy a car for my daughter or a super grill for myself???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I've got one of them "strange looking black planes"....
Except mine is blue, but it does say Stanley"!!!

I need to go and check out the Grizzly website….
I wonder what "Hook & Loop" conversion will cost???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
It's Father's day weekend….
Get the grill, that comes on/with the car for your daughter!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I can go a couple hundred on this and come out smellin' sweet…..


----------



## GaryC

Get it Marty. We may need it for Woodstick


----------



## boxcarmarty

We may need a couple of them for Woodstick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is a sweet looking grill. Get it!


----------



## bandit571

Reminds me of a line from a song:

"Seems to me, lord
"That this old boy just don't fit
" I can jump in a Rose bush

"Come out smelling like…...."


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. Congrats on your anniversary. What's the secret to your success?

Bandit…. Nice progress on the table.

Just finished watching the movie Rear Window with the fam. Hitchcock is the master of suspense.


----------



## bandit571

Been a long day, falling asleep in the chair

Time to pull a Randy

NYTALLLLLLLZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,

I believe I will be pulling a "Randy" also….
There will be no sleeping in tomorrow.
I've gotz to be a travelin' tomorrow….


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for sleep.

Randy, good luck on the drum sander.

Have a great night, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Chris.

I'm all worn out from a crappy week of work….
I'm hoping to turn it all around….
Beginning tomorrow.

I need to go to sleep and dream….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## firefighterontheside

Freddy1962 is still here.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing that him and Greg are not on each others buddy list


----------



## Gene01

Jimmy Stewart, Raymond Burr, Grace Kelly,Thelma Ritter and Alfred Hitchcock. What's not to like about such a great team? Not sure, but I think that was the first time I saw Burr in a movie.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't remember Thelma Ritter


----------



## GaryC

Back in the 50's there was a show on called "My Friend Erma" It was a dumb blond show. Also "Amos and Andy" Couldn't have that one on air today. Lots of movies where everyone sounded British but were Americans. Weird how strange memories come up


----------



## mojapitt

I am from the group listening to Monty Python, Sanford and Son, Cheech and Chong


----------



## GaryC

Do you remember the first two tv shows that were in color?


----------



## mojapitt

No, we didn't have color TV till I moved out in '78


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am on nights again and need some of you folks to help me stay awake


----------



## GaryC

Like to help out, Monte but I have a busy schedule for tomorrow. Got to lay me down. Maybe Eddie will show up


----------



## CFrye

WAKE UP MONTE!!
Everything is copacetic…so far. That can change in an instant. Technically it is no longer Friday the 13th and the moon is no longer full.


----------



## mojapitt

Since you are an ER nurse, you will appreciate the fact that we in an ERD (emergency room disaster) up there. Lots of stupid people out tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Our ED is listed as 3 times busier than the national average.


----------



## CFrye

Man, Monte. What's going on up there?


----------



## CFrye

At what hospital do you work, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Rapid City Regional Hospital, Rapid City South Dakota


----------



## mojapitt

Our indigenous population tends to have lots of problems


----------



## CFrye

I hear ya, Monte. God love 'em! I just found you on the map. Right near Sturgis. Hospital gets lots of bikers in August, I bet.


----------



## mojapitt

Packed in August. Bike rally is crazy. We bring in 2 additional helicopters for the rally. Take an area with 150,000 people and add 700,000 tourists. It's nuts.

Next year is the 75th. Expecting one million bikers here for it.


----------



## CFrye

Whoa, is it safe to be driving? I know all bikers are not drunken brawlers…still…quite a few in one million to be sure. Probably not a place you'd set up to sell BKP cabinets and such, huh?


----------



## mojapitt

I will be at the Buffalo Chip Campground for the rally. It's the center of the biker world during the rally. I have a few rally projects this year. Search for Buffalo Chip. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## mojapitt

We have 5-10 deaths every year.


----------



## CFrye

I cannot imagine that many people in one place. I'd be "Air! I NEED AIR!" Sad about the deaths. Are they from wrecks or dehydration or?


----------



## mojapitt

Mostly wrecks. Occasionally a suicide or murder (rarely). Too many flatlanders driving too fast on very winding roads through the hills.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Morning ladies and gent…. guys,

Just a little rain falling….
Forecasted to end & become sunny….
Either way, I plan on having a good day.

Coffee is brewing….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Randy. Hope you have a good trip today.


----------



## CFrye

Morning Randy! Happy hunting today. Post pics!


----------



## CFrye

Turning question: will a green turned bowl NOT get smooth? Is that my problem, or am I reaching for straws here?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll be traveling 3/4 the length of the state….


----------



## mojapitt

I have never turned on a lathe. However, working with boards it's much tougher to get a good finish on green wood.


----------



## mojapitt

All for a good cause, new toys!


----------



## DIYaholic

The potential problem with the trip….
Going through towns where the speed limit is lowered.
That and getting behind a log truck or sloooooow driver!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Haven't a clue, regarding turning green wood.
Truth be told…. I'm clueless about a lot of topics!!!

Yes, Monte. I will not be in a hurry, so I will just enjoy the scenery….
And the acquisitions!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, remember it's not the destination, it's the journey…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## CFrye

Morning Marty, Going to get a grill today?


----------



## mojapitt

I make those types of trips here picking up logs. Got a major excursion in 2 weeks on a log recovery mission.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Randy has no destination (or purpose) in life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I believe I'm goin' after the grill today. After sleepin' on it, I don't feel it would be in my best interest to bar-b-que a chicken on the car…..


----------



## mojapitt

I say that you buy the car for your daughter. You need more stress in your life.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This site really sucks this mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I could attend the auction with the car and place a remote bid at the auction with the grill…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think it is the entire site, I think it's just this thread getting too big.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I agree 100%


----------



## CFrye

Marty, Red Green cooked on the manifold of a car…


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY FLAG DAY!


----------



## TedW

Hi Gang….

Just stopping in to say hi.

Hi!

Gotta go….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I have warmed up lunch on the motor of my dump truck before…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm all set for my hunting trip….
& it ain't no rust hunt!!!

Marty,
Good luck at the auction(s)....

Monte,
Trips can be fun….
Then again, there are idiots out running the roads!!!

Candy,
Don't listen to Marty, as I do have a purpose….
& that is to annoy Marty!!!

...On the road again….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, We need ya to stick around and keep the site lubricated, we'all got things to do today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, stay off the sidewalk


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Randy lost yet???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all, seems you've been up for a while around here. Starting my third day.
Randy, good luck with your acquisitions.
Marty, does your daughter need a car? Maybe you should do both.
Monte, what kind of trees are you getting? You didn't run out of BKP already?


----------



## mojapitt

A rancher clearing a line for a new fence. Says that there is oak, ash, boxelder, black walnut, Hackberry, etc. They are just tearing the trees out. Said we can have them all.


----------



## bandit571

Had a little excitement getting back home last night, had to pull over to allow all the lights & sireeeens go by.

They were heading out to a county road intersection, Idiot driving north did NOT STOP at the bright red stop sign, and got the T-bone effect. Two in the northbound, Dead at the scene, van with five people in it wrapped around a pole, 1 care flight, 1 treated at ER, three treated at the scene, after they had been dug out of the van. Now I now WHY I stick to the State Roads.

Might get out an about this morning, once Uncle Charlie is done cramping up a leg. Back is almost 100% better, I may go to the Factory Job this evening…

Got a small box to ship today, sold a couple knobs from a plane….wood plane that is…

Bright and sunny outside, and COLD! Need a coat in the middle of June? Strange…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Bill, I need ya to stop by here this afternoon and change the batteries in my smoke detector. It started chirping about 2AM…..


----------



## mojapitt

Raining here. I did not give permission for rain.


----------



## mojapitt

That must have been why we had a fire alarm at 2:00 this morning. We never found the problem. Please change the batteries.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate that. They always decide to do that at 2am.
Nice score Monte. Though it sounds like it will be a little work for ya to get them.


----------



## GaryC

Low 90's No rain Mornin


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, The secret to a long marriage: swallow your pride, compromise a lot, and put "yes dear" in your vocabulary. Then spend a LOT of time in the shop. Works for me. 40 years and counting…....

Got a lot of cleaning up, rearranging to do at the mill/wood barn to get ready for Bill and Liam. Varmit didn't chew through the siding last night but it is right under the window where Bill is staying so I may need to arm him!

Later


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Andy knows the secret to a long marriage. +1 to Andy's comment. I'm still learning after 34 years, so I'm still not an expert (no one ever is), but one thing we do is that we never go to bed angry-that works for us.

We had a nice night out at a local BBQ place in the early evening and talked about all the things we've experienced with raising our children and now our grandchildren, travels, work, retirement then out of retirement. Very nice look back on life. I gave her the thing she wanted for our anniversary-quality time with her boyfriend and husband. She asked me to thank all of you for the kind birthday and anniversary wishes. I think y'all are starting to grow on her . . .

She's been wanting a camping shovel, so I found one while wandering around a flea market last week. It had the US Army canvas cover and was in pretty good shape. After she asked if I had enough life insurance, she also asked for some rope, duct tape and a quiet night ride in the country. <sarc>


----------



## CFrye

Ted, was that Ted? 
Live trees, really? Have you ever worked with those, Monte? ;-)
Bill's gonna meet the Judge!
Don did you show Nanette that sign about walking in the woods and dragging a body?
Speaking of growing …I think it doubled in size over night!
Monster 'Shroom!!








And somebody asked to see the seat I'm trying to shape, Gene?









The pieces of the broken seat on top were used as a pattern


----------



## lightcs1776

Good advice, Andy.

Morning, all. Simple breakfast with my wife this morning while all but one of the kids were still sleeping. It's a lazy morning, but going to get real busy real fast. Two dogs going to the vet for shots, then the commissary for groceries, then finish wiring the back porch for ceiling fans and an outside light, then take kids to the community pool, then finish making target frames for the gun club. Well, relaxing morning was nice while it lasted. Hopefully it will settle down soon and I can start getting the DC project finished and some cabinets made for the shop.

Waiting for pics of that sander, Randy.

Bike week ended last weekend in Lake George, NY. Always something going wrong, but most folks are good people.

Y'all enjoy.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Chris. You're burning daylight!
Bandit, sounds like Oklahoma weather…if you don't like it, wait five minutes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, that's funny, but it would not work for me, not even close. I'm not a stranger to shooting varmints.
Candy, I saw a mushroom like that yesterday. It was the size of a dinner plate.


----------



## mojapitt

I take live trees if someone is cutting them out.let nothing go to waste. I have to take down this black walnut in the next couple weeks.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that looks like a lot of nice lumber there. Is this an old pic or Spring just getting to you up there?


----------



## mojapitt

Picture is about a month old


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks candy. Do you have access to a right angle grinder. Lots faster and less sanding required.

Here's a link to the one I have.

Works great on mushrooms, too. Need a loooong extension cord, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Missed everything at the auctions today. I stopped by Cravens auction first and left a $250 bid on the grill. Then went to the police auction and waited for a clean '01 Taurus that was seized when bought with stolen money. I let the other bidder have it at $1500. I then hurried back to Cravens auction only to find that the grill sold for $275. I think I'm gonna take a nap now… BRB…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good afternoon ,bye


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy, I don't know about getting green wood smooth, because I never try. 
I'm sure you can, but it would be hard as it would clog up sandpaper quick. 
Also, the green bowl will warp, move and possibly crack if you turn it thin enough to be considered finished and need to be smooth. 
For green bowls I rough turn to about half to three quarter inch thick. 
Then you can store them in the rafters or a paper bag full of shavings for about six months. After it's dry you finish turning and then sand the bowl.

Actually, I've never waited six months. 
I dry mine in the microwave (don't tell Lisa). 
I won't go into my method of microwave drying because I think I've had just as many failures as I have successes, but there are plenty of articles on line and on YouTube if you're interested in trying it.


----------



## DIYaholic

A wild Grizzly is secured in the cargo area, of my vehicle!!!

Headed to acquire some me teak….


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt for today is DONE, and I'm done in….

Got a better 10" brace, to replace the 10 that was falling apart. A file with a handle, and I wanted just the handle for another chisel. Picked up a Greenlee 1/2" wide outchannel gouge ( $1) and for about $10

A Craftsman

13" Scrollsaw

Further into the Darkside?

Got the back on a heating pad, set on BROIL. Pain in both hips and down the legs. Barely walking right now…


----------



## bandit571

On the way to get a few pictures. Scrollsaw is a bit rusty..









2! 6! HEAVE!


----------



## bandit571

A trip on the Darkside?









and a look at the rest









$10 for the scroll saw, $7 for the rest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on by Randy. I've got some stuff I want to sand.


----------



## JL7

Been doing family stuff….......you folks have been busy gabbin' I see…...I'll have to catch up later…...BRB


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just can not keep up with you guys


----------



## mudflap4869

I and my son have been working for the last three days taking down a leaky shed and moving a steel carport onto the pad where it sat. Finaly got it set straight and started enclosing it. Hot and humid but there is a nice breeze when we take a break. ( every 30 seconds for him) Works all the kinks out during the day but cramps after I quit for the day and when I am trying to sleep. Worst cramps are deep in my wrists, feels like a hot iron is in there. Salonpas just don't work that deep. Well, like we said in Viet Nam, "Lifes a b!tch and then you die". But I plan living this b!tch just for spite. Candy is waiting for me to die so she can have the whole shop to herself. Aint gonna happen, I am leaving my half to all my girlfriends. And then haunt the place and watch the fireworks.
Gotta find a snack before the old blood sugar bottoms out so I'll be in the kitchen raiding the fridge if any body needs any help with food destruction.


----------



## bandit571

Going to try to rise up off the heating, and maybe fix a supper, I hope.

Called off work, legs are killing me, hard to walk.

May need someone to carry the scrollsaw down to the Dungeon Shop. it is one HEAVY beasty.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned off the scroll saw's table, now nice and shiny. Plugged it in, and flipped the switch…...runs like new!

Supper's ready! BRB


----------



## Doe

I was just wandering through and I must throw in my two cents worth:

Secrets to a happy marriage:

Men: you don't have to fix everything. Sometimes women just want to vent. If you ask what's wrong and she says "nothing" then you're off the hook. She's pissed off at something, maybe even you, but it's not worth bringing up. Go watch the game.

Women: if he's not looking you in the eye when you're talking to him, he will not remember the conversation. Corollary, if he's looking at the TV when you're talking to him, he will not remember who you are. Suck it up or write him a note.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, if I ask what's wrong and she says nothing, I have to assume that it's me. I should be very scared at that point.

Maybe that's what I did wrong?


----------



## Doe

Monte, if it's important to me then I'll say so. If I'm just grumpy or he does something that's just irritating, then what's the point of making an issue of it? I don't hold a grudge but maybe other women do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Over 350 miles traveled….
drum sander has been acquired….
over 40bft of Jatoba has been claimed…
I also picked up a few random pieces of Teak & about 3bft of mahogany, all for FREE!!!

Headed over to The Chef's, to gloat and scrounge a meal.
I'll post pictures tomorrow, later gators….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Randy. That'll make a lot of pens.


----------



## Doe

Randy, you SUCK!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Randy. I'll be looking in the Projects section for some of your new postings next week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, Grab me another jar of apple butter while you're in there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thought about taking my frustrations out on a tree but the chain saw wouldn't run which made me even more frustrated…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could take your frustration out on Randy. I'm sure it's all his fault.


----------



## GaryC

get rid of that Poulan and get a Stihl


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, It was a Wen. Been a POS since I bought it. Wen won't stand behind their warranty. I just got it out of the shop and it still won't run. What pieces that are left is now in the trash can. I just came from the local Stihl dealer where I did some serious looking…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, get one you'll never regret it. They even have a soft start now. I've got two and I wouldn't have anything else. Come on down, I'll let you try it out


----------



## mudflap4869

6:45 pm. Time to knock off for the day. Not a dry thread on me and dripping from every pore. Don't want the recliner to smell like I do at the moment, so hot shower and cold drink comming up pronto. As soon as I get my breathing back to normal. Quit smoking 19 March 97, 2 1/2 -3 packs a day to zero cold turkey. I'll get healthy one day, ...and then a boulder will fall on me here on the open plaines. 
Bye Y'all


----------



## boxcarmarty

I looked at the easy start that they have…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good evening folks….

Saturdays are busy when my wife works the 11 hour shift and the kids have activities to get to.

No shop time, but the weeds are mowed and I started spraying the foundation with industrial strength ant poison.

8:10 and I'm ready for bed :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

Torn between the Stihl and the Husqvarna…..


----------



## mojapitt

They say that Husky and Stihl are equal. I have only used Stihl. I love my Stihl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stihl is supposed to have a better piston or something with the rings. We have both at the fire department and I won't use for the husky. I have a stihl 025 with an 18" bar that's been a great saw for 15 years, but I'm gonna get either an MS271 or MS 291 with a 20" bar. The 291 is a little lighter but has more horsepower and is $50 more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, are you getting the better of those ants?


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, I have owned a big Husky and now have an 18" Echo. Cheaper than Stihl and starts every time! Mine is the Echo cs-300 and I would but another. Had this one for 3 trouble free years.

Randy, Congrats on the Grizz. I have a Jet and a Craftsman drum sander and the Craftsman may be my favorite tool in the shop.

Bill, I needed you today when I almost burned the wood barn down! I cut a 2400# square bale of alfalfa with the chainsaw, worked around the mill for a couple of hours, and went to lunch. When I came out of the house smoke was pouring out all the doors of the wood barn! I got it put out, hauled about 600# of burned, wet, smoldering hay out, hosed the remainder down again. An hour later a small spot had reignited! Put it out and have been checking hourly since. Probably won't sleep well tonight. Off to buy an electric chainsaw in the morning to cut hay with! REALLY scary day!


----------



## GaryC

My best friend had a Husky. He used my Stihl and got one. His brother did the exact opposite. Probably not much difference. Echo is a great tool too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Andy, that's scary. That would have been a bummer. Good thing you came out of the house when you did.

What saw did you like Marty?


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe … We are men. We are made to fix things. That's what we do. If a women just wants someone to listen, they need to talk to another woman. This is one of those things my wife and I have discussed before and yeah, I have a strong opinion on it.

Now I'm going back to read the rest of the posts.


----------



## JL7

Doe, I'm sorry, did you say something?

Randy - You SUCK x 3 ! What's the story with the free Teak? And why no photos yet? Is free dinner more important?

Andy - now that's some scary stuff for sure….good save…...better run out and have another look…..


----------



## gfadvm

All quiet at the 8 o'clock check….......


----------



## bandit571

This thing has landed on my bench, blocking the usable area









until I had de-rusted the table on it. Palm sander and 220 grit, to clean it off, then a wipe down with a rag and 3in1 oil, The thing runs like new. Hardly moves on the bench will running. Table will tilt, too









Might have to build a saw table for it to sit on full time? It uses pins on the ends of the blade.

Whole thing cost me a whopping $10! And, no extra blades, either…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Some men fix things, some men play with fire, and Randy, well, we're not sure what he does…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, rereading what I wrote, I wonder if I came across wrong. I really don't want to be offensive and considered editing the comment. However, it's out there so I will leave it. I do apologize if my words come across too strongly.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill….. I've definitely scored a couple direct hits. We're seeing "drunken" ants wandering around aimlessly (poisoned and dying) and that's definitely a good sign. I'm trying to prevent re-infestation now.

Just watched a documentary on the Edmund Fitzgerald. New research points to the ship being overloaded and a rogue wave ripping her in half. What an awful way to go.

Fire works are popping off nearby in celebration of our little town turning 200 years old today. It was actually first settled by Europeans in 1631. But not separately incorporated until 1814. The first cows to touch foot on North America did so 2 miles from my door. Glad to be famous for something :^p Hamburger anyone?


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, the Edmund Fitzgerald. Man that's a long song.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't remember seeing anything about it being overloaded, but I have seen where they talk about the ship breaking in half due to spanning two waves I believe and being unsupported in the middle if I remember correctly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The church bell chimed til it rang twenty nine times for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald. I love Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## mojapitt

At that time, overloading the ships was common practice. After all, what could possibly go wrong. .......


----------



## mojapitt

I like Gordon Lightfoot as well. He was here in concert last fall.


----------



## CFrye

Chris, I had to laugh when I read your comment. Sounded JUST *EXACTLY* like Jim! 
Good grief Andy! You need to work on your timing and stage the fire for while the firefighter is visiting! Glad you got it under control!
Marty, sorry you missed out on auctions today. Something better will come up down the road. How's the scrollsaw rehab?
Randy and Bandit…awesome acquisitions today! 
As far as Husky versus Stihl…my sister has a Husky…sewing machine. ;-b
William, I understand green turning is not finished turning. I just have not seen anything this rough on the videos I've seen. That's all I have to go by right now. I'll get back to it. Wood River chuck is on the purchase list in the near future, maybe some classes at Woodcrafters.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I am on nights again tonight. Hope some of you will be up all night with me.


----------



## ssnvet

The program said that they had relaxed the strict load rules and the ship was 4' deeper in the water than the limit. She was only about an hour and a half from the safety of White Fish Bay when she went down.

Night all… and an early Happy Dad's day to all… I think I spied something yummy in the meat cubby of the fridge ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, The scroll saw looks good sitting in the shop collecting dust…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, Candy … I knew I liked Jim. Must be a good man. But seriously, I really don't want to come across offensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I think you got me for about 2 more hours.
Same here Matt, happy Father's Day tomorrow. I didn't realize that tomorrow was Father's Day when I planned the trip. Cindy didn't say anything. I guess she figured I was doing what I wanted for the day. Andy was a gracious host and didn't say anything about it. See you tomorrow Andy.
Chris I think you were fine. Though I have tried to adopt the idea that some things are not for me to fix, I still can't help sometimes. If you tell me what's broke I'm gonna try to fix it.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't realize it was fathers day when I traded shifts with another guy. But, I have no kids so it's not that important to me (my dad is gone also). The guy I traded with does have kids. More important.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Candy is working again tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I gotta go by my mom and dad's house before I leave town. Tomorrow is also my moms birthday.


----------



## gfadvm

9 o'clock check and still no smoke…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Tomorrow is also my twins birthday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, You can sleep tomorrow when Bill gets there…..


----------



## mojapitt

To those buying chainsaws, be sure that it has a spark arrestor muffler. It's a good idea and it's required if you cut in the national forest.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry Monte, no work for me tonight.
Bill, Marty is your uncle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have a personal forest in my back yard…..


----------



## GaryC

Candy, no…. Marty is Randy's uncle….or brother….or something


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I think that would make Bill my grandson…..


----------



## CFrye

Mmmm pre birthday party ice cream


----------



## CFrye

Randy and Marty are twins?...'splains a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty I'm guessing your twins are not 64. Happy birthday to them.
Marty's my uncle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Is that for me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Big shove…..

Explorer doesn't do much better than Firefox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My twins are 22…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am ….. old


----------



## GaryC

I used to have twin 22's. Rugers


----------



## CFrye

Marty, I thought you were saying you had a twin sibling and it was their birthday tomorrow (hinting that it was yours as well). Since it is not your birthday, No, it's not for you. Clear as mud? 8-D


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you're still a whippersnapper. You ain't even close to old yet


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Mine is Monday, now can I have my ice cream back???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I officially become a senior citizen Monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now if I can just make it to retirement…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty sure my 025 has a spark arrestor, but the chance of me cutting in a national forest is 0.0%. Still it's a good idea. I'll keep that in mind when I get a new saw this fall maybe.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, look out. You'll be getting a flood of AARP mail any day now


----------



## CFrye

Oh, sorry, I ate it all. What is the 'official' age of senior citizens in Indiana?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been gettin' AARP for 5 years now…..


----------



## GaryC

Oh, man They want you bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I had a new muffler put on my Cub Cadet chain saw and it melted my chain oil tank…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

55


----------



## GaryC

Dang, if it weren't for bad luck….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

My name is exactly the same as my dad's and my birth certificate does not say junior. I have been getting aarp mail for over 15 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cub cadet made a chainsaw?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Never seen one before, that's why I bought it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I can remember it, I'll take a picture of it tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad used to have a great big old chainsaw that was made by Skil. It was one of the first chainsaws I ever used. That and a mcculloch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a pic that I have…..

It is a cs-3916


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a good runnin' saw, It just got so hot that it melted the bar oil tank…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Huh, that's not very old. Cub cadet commercial is a newer thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The guy that put the muffler on the cub is the same guy that worked on the Wen that doesn't run. I need to go stick these saws up his…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get pictures Marty. I think I'm going to bed. BRB. When I get to Oklahoma.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This old man needs a nap…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

frickin' stickin' site!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Just got home….
Grilled pork tenderloin, grilled onions were had at "The Chef's"!!!
There were also some grilled fungus and other vegetable thinges, that I did not partake in.

You folks have been awfully chatty today….
Over a 100 posts to get caught up on….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night….. :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like Marty is playing around with the interwebby portal. AGAIN!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for bed. Past time, really. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

The clock just struck midnight….
Tomorrow became today….
So that means I'll have pictures posted today.
MUCH, MUCH later today!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you are supposed to stay awake all night to help me stay awake all night


----------



## DIYaholic

ok, Ok…OK!!!
One picture from today's travels….









I said "from today's travels", NOT today's acquisitions!!!
This was taken at one of our VT Welcome Centers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would enjoy chatting with you alllllllllllllll night!!!!
However, I have a commitment, to post pictures of a MAJOR tool & wood gloat….
Editing both the pictures & text require my mind be sharp in the morning!!! (insert your insult here!)
Looks like you may just have to actually work, to stay awake!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool sir


----------



## bandit571

Almost falling out of my chair in dozing off. Been a long two days of hunting rusties. Body needs to be in a nice comfy sleeping posistion other than on the floor.

Pulling a Randy

NYTALLLLLLLZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz z z z z


----------



## mojapitt

Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Happy Father's Day to all you dads and Happy Birthday to Bill's Mom and Marty's twins!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Uh, yeah….
DITTO!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, Happy Father's Day to all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to let you down, Monte.
I need to let this body & brain rest.

NTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I need you to work for me tomorrow so that I can have the day off…..


----------



## mojapitt

Add it to my list. Always up for an adventure.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning! As the song says: "And there was rain, rain, rain, all around, rain, rain, all around." Back porch roof patch is holding up well. Bill, safe travel prayer going up for you and Liam.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE, WAKE UP!!!* I sent ya an email…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Happy Father's Day to all you dads, especially to your son, Don.

Anyone looking for a #7 with hock blade and new tote and knob for $80, there is a guy locally selling one. Sadly, I was hoping for an old everything for a fraction of that in cash and the balance in sweat as a fixer upper.

http://albany.craigslist.org/tls/4519932342.html


----------



## CFrye

Good Morning Chris! Just found an example of turned spalted hackberry. Gotta get down to Andy's wood pile!


----------



## lightcs1776

Very cool wood, Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Father's Day ya'll. Good morning to the non - fathers also.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool, Candy, hope you find some that looks like it. Of course Andy is charging for firewood now.


----------



## mudflap4869

Holy Moly, that rain is cold! Turned around before I made it to the shop. I would have gone deaf inside that metal building. The last time I was in there during a heavy rain I put on my hearing protection and still was overwhelmed by the volume. Left ear is already deaf from sitting beside a 105mm gun in a tank. 
Candy went to church and here I am, snacking instead of eating a good breakfast. SHHH, dont tell her. Solitair and freecell time has come so I'll try once more to cheat the computer and win a game or two. Playing is not all that difficult but the cheating is a real challenge.
BYE Y"ALL


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning fine people & Marty,

Just a tad tired from yesterday's excursion….
I'm going to have to do some measuring, of "The Lair"....
In order to squeeze my latest CL score into it's new home.

Also need to move some dimensional lumber off the lumber rack….
Gotta make room for my Jatoba & Teak.


----------



## Doe

Happy Father's Day, especially for Charlee's dad.

William, I was shocked to see that you used the microwave (I won't tell). How did it smell? It couldn't have been too bad or someone would have noticed.

Jim, I've heard that phrase many times. Personally, I'm living through "life's a bitch and she's got puppies"

Andy, glad you got there in time. How did you sleep?

Chris, no worries. We are what we are. I generally dislike talking to women because they talk about stuff I don't care much about. Wedding and baby showers give me the heebie jeebies.

Randy, quit rubbing it in. You still suck.


----------



## mojapitt

Must have been a busy night in town. 11 add-on surgery cases this morning.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Father's Day to y'all. I'll pass on your best wishes to my son Jason.

I'll be away from the shop today, so I won't have shop pictures. I realize that I have an obligation to post shop pictures (not just for Sandra and Jeff) and I'll meet it.

Randy-Still waiting for pictures of the sander and jatoba. Just sayin'.


----------



## gfadvm

Couldn't sleep last night for worrying about the fire so I kept checking and no new fires! Now if I can just do something about the smell!

Monte, NOW you tell me about the spark arrestor!

I'm off to look for an electric chainsaw to cut hay with today! Looks like Bill will be driving in the rain today but it SHOULD be out of here by the time he gets here and 10% chance of more rain tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Good Morning Gang,

Happy Sunday and Happy Father's Day to all you dads.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin'to ye, ye bums.

Had to move the scrollsaw to the other end of the bench. I had tenons to finish up, and mortises to chop out.

Need to find a way to store all of them bits for the braces. Almost a full set from4/16 up to 20/16. And space for three braces. Might made a handle for the newest chisel, but the lathe is put away. May put a new sanding belt on the 1" x 30" belt sander, and work a handle down.

Back has settled into the right hip, and down the leg. Can't sit too long, or walk too long. Pain meds are sitting right beside me. Will miss another day at work, haven't been released by the Doctor, yet. See that Quack Monday morning. As for having to cough? one word…....OUCH! Yeah, it is that bad…

Work in the shop will be at 1/2 hour segments. 1/2 hour downstairs, 1/2 hour sitting here. Be a long day.

Bright sunny day, so far. Hardly a cloud to be seen. Too nice a day to be stuck here in the house….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: WAKE UP, Yer burning daylight, get busy for a change…

Marty: You too.

Monte: Take a break..

Mudflap: My right ear doesn't work, thanks to a mortar round landing too close. Still a scar above the ear. At least it wasn't a 122 that landed that close.


----------



## TedW

Marty (150 posts ago), I still stop in now and then but working 12+ hours a day to fund my new woodworking hobby doesn't leave me much time to read or reply to posts. Thus, I'm not going to read or reply to the other 149 posts. Well… okay, I will reply to them.

Yep
Whatever
Congrats
I didn't do it
What th…??
That's nice.
Duck!
Nice wood
You suck!
It's Randy's fault.

Later gaters!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Spending time with my son, Twin #1. 
Read through posts I missed. 
Happy Dad's Day to all you dads out there. Especially to Don and Nanette's son.

Andy, That fire was/is scary. Really glad you got to it in time. 
Nice score on the Scroller, Bandit. 
Randy, no pics yet, but here's an early *YOU SUCK*.

We went to a wedding shower last night. It's the 2nd time around for both the bride and groom. They are flying to Alaska for the wedding to be in Homer. Bride's family's all up there. 
Good eats and good fun. 
While at the party, I let myself be suckered in to building a trophy cabinet for a horse lady's riding trophies. And another lady wants me to re slat a chair her grandfather built from wagon springs…yet to see that job.
Add those to the list and I'll be busy the rest of the summer and fall. The secret to a long life? Don't die until all your projects are done. Methuselah must have been a married woodworker.

Men and women? Vive le difference!!! I'm not complaining….much.


----------



## lightcs1776

Service is over. Message on dealing with rebellious teens.

I used to be in a mortar platoon, 81 mm - though I also qualified on the 4.3". Bandit, one should never, ever be close to where those rounds are landing. Yeah, I realize you weren't there by choice. Glad both you, Jim and others here made it back though.

Doe, you would enjoy a good conversation with Sherry. She doesn't do meaningless conversations very well. She tends to get deep, discussing important things.


----------



## bandit571

Had a chopping good time in the Dungeon Shop









Got three out of four done. Fourth is awaiting my return, along with the tools









Just a few tools are needed, nothing fancy.

I picked up a file yesterday, just to get the handle off of it. Did a little grinding on that handle, until it fit another "prize" I found









Now have a 1-1/2 wide paring chisel.

On break right now, might do lunch? Pain med is ingested, heating pad set for BROIL.


----------



## DIYaholic

I HAVE been busy this morning!!!
Posting pictures of my CL scores, in a blog posting….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Daddy Day, to the deeply devoted.

I hope all are enjoying the weekend. It's a sunny day here….
Not sure that I'll be seeing much of it, I've chores & tasks to do indoors.
Besides, I spend ALL week in the great (& not so great) outdoors.

Doing lunch and downing a Dew….
Trying to find the motivation to motivate!!!


----------



## JL7

*Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there…...*

Guess who scored a Lee Valley gift card…...this guy…...I got some great kids for sure.

Travel safe there Bill and Liam, and enjoy your time at the ranch!

Nice gloat Randy.

Now we just have to wait for Don and Eddie to get us some shop photos….......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I guess we don't need to ask….
What's in your wallet???

Which now begs the question….
Whatchya gonna git???


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-safe travels for you and Liam. Tell Andy we all said hello.

Randy-Nice blog and nice gets. Thanks for taking us along for the ride.

Jeff-A Lee Valley gift card? I guess they really do like you.


----------



## mudflap4869

It finaly stopped raining and the sun came out. Sauna anyone? Candy must have gotten lost after church it's 12:45 and I haven't heard from her. Maybe she ran away with some guy and I'll get my shop back. But with my luck she will come home dragging in one of her new acqau, aqua, purchaces and I'll end up restoring it for her. It could be worse, I could have two wives to cater to. I hope she don't read this or she will cook just to punish me.

Andy. We have a skunk running around here that can mask the aroma of just about anything. Feel free to take him and put him in your wood barn for a little while. Just keep him when you are finished, we have more than enough to share.

Bandit. You are in deep doo doo now. She has pictures of you using the washer and dryer as part of your workshop. Dang buddy hide that kind of activity or you will be giving away all our secret crimes against humanity. Are wives part of humanity? I always thought that humanity was something that could be comprehended.

Ok, Ok, it is called suicide by wife. Now I'll just have to face the music. 
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Gene01

"I HAVE been busy this morning!!!
Posting pictures of my CL scores, in a blog posting….
http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41461" 
- DIYaholic

*RANDY,* I reiterate post #66509. **YOU SUCK*!*
Good looking haul. Worth all the travels and travails, my friend.

Jeff, SWEET! Let me put your kids in touch with mine for a little talk.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I suppose I could get out of this warm chair and MAYBE motivate my bod to go to the Dungeon Shop. Got one leg to finish up. After that, we'll see what the Single Brain Cell Sketch-up has to say.

I don't know IF I should do a blog on the Dungeon shop activities and other assorted goings on. From the sounds of that "Blue Streak" coming up the stairs…...maybe a PG-13 rating is in order??

Great, now I need a pack of blades for the NEW scrollsaw, and something to use as a pattern, and…...well, you get the idea. NEVER have had a scrollsaw before, might be something new to try out?


----------



## lightcs1776

Nice score, Randy. Sounds like a great trip.

I finished all my wiring in the back enclosed porch. it was much easier running three circuits in the basement. This was the most frustrating wiring job ever. But, at least it is done. Now onto target frames.


----------



## bandit571

Got a few more holes chopped, and a glue up done









And one almost ready for the clamps, after I chop two more holes









Only the ends have the bottom strtetchers. Will be putting a bottom shelf in there, too


----------



## bandit571

As for a tool gloat, welll









ten bits and a expansion bit hiding in the back, two weeks ago, I had just one.

And something to spin these with









Three braces. One is a 12" sweep, the back two are 10" sweeps.

Oh and picked an Eggbeater with a Stanley Tools Label on it.

I guess I can go cordless now?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill pray for yall to have traveling grace. you'll love Andy and Carol great folks ,check out Andys bed room suite he made its awesome , and hes a great communicator loves to talk ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy you really suck i just bought the same one .yep you suck ,


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Andy…. That's pretty scary. You trying to one-up Monte?

I just bought a Poulin Pro (factory reconditioned from CPO for $75) and it's reliable but doesn't cut near as fast as my Jonsered, which just screams when it has a sharp chain (but after 15 years is getting temperamental). My only thought worth sharing is that if your going to buy a very high compression saw, get one with the pressure relief valve on the cylinder for easy starting.


----------



## JL7

Hey, look who made the front page:


----------



## GaryC

Way to go, Candy. Autograph's?


----------



## Doe

Sandra, the memorial run in Moncton was very touching. For all the evil in the world, there is still a lot of good.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't recommend anyone trying to one - up me on fires. Please let me hold the title of most stupid all by myself.

Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home from the ER. Vicadins and Predazones. Right foot is tingling and numb. Big cramp a little further up the. MRI did show a few things wrong, mainly on the right side. Will be at the Doctors office in the morning anyway. Looks like I;m on the DL for awhile.

Don't think I should be a-going to the Dungeon shop right now…...Boo-Coo Buzziness going on.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Will you continue to talk to us commoners???

Monte,
Does that mean you are designating yourself….
The Stumpyville VI??? ;^)

Bandit, Bandit, Bandit….


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard if Bill got to Andy's?


----------



## mojapitt

It was a very VI move on my part. One I will never live down.


----------



## mojapitt

When I fire up the planer, I am usually doing 100-200 board feet of rough lumber. Makes lots of shavings. I do it outside because of the shear amount of shavings I get. I bag it and give it away. Today, I came up with a way to hold the bag. Works wonderful.























































What do you think?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Looks like it works quite well.
However, I can't believe that after all Andy went through last night….
That you would post a picture with a tractor!!! ;^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Evening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You got a pretty good saw dust production there. Do you ever make anything bigger???


----------



## mojapitt

My long range goal is to buy the machine to produce wood pellets. Heat house and shop with them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, That makes you special…..


----------



## mudflap4869

My room mate just turned to me and said " Randy Sucks". Now is that a nice thing for her to say? She is reading the posts so I guesse it's OK for her to be honest about his gloating.

Monte. Candy melts wax and mixes it with sawdust to make firestarter blocks for campers. You have a money pile laying there. I am just to lazy to do that much work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte's gonna buy a lathe so he can turn pellets…..


----------



## bandit571

Ebay success! just won a Craftsman made by Millers Falls jack plane!

Not counting shipping? Price? $0.01

S&H is $9.95. Clear away the Craftsman stuff, and this is a Millers Falls #14c Jack plane, with not a mark on the wood handles, either.

Might be another tool gloat?


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice Monte. If that was cedar planer shavings, you could sell them to people with pet hamsters. What do the people to whom you give the shavings to do with them?

Randy-Thanks for the pics of your suckery trip. You done good.

Andy-Lucky you went out to the barn when you did! Glad to hear the hay quit burning. Did BillM and Liam make it to your place yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the official ending of the weekend…..

Night…..


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week. 
Wow! Kinda cool. Thanks for sharing that Jeff. I had to look, didn't realize I had 10 posted projects :-b
"11 add on surgeries this morning" Monte We don't do 11 scheduled surgeries a day! Much less 'add on'!
Andy, rain dried up here before noon. Did Bill and Liam make it?
Bandit, LJ Steve Good has bunches of free scrollsaw patterns. Hope the doc gives you good news tomorrow. Making great progress on the table. Chicks dig scars!
Hi, Ted!
Gene, no grinder at this time. Really want to try carving some boxes sometime in the future. Sounds like you are going to be a busy man this summer!
Service this morning was "Dad's Tool Box". In some of the bulletins were 'golden' hammers (yellow paper). The men that got them received a match box sized tool box! 
Lee Valley Gift Card! Score one for Jeff!
*MUD*flap, you gotta do better than that to get me to cook!
Eddie and Randy, we expect to be seeing end grain cutting boards, SOON!
Monte, someone else will take the title from you eventually. It's one of those not if but when kinda things.
Nice solution on the planer chip collection. It'd be great to be able to use them for heat! A co-worker was telling me about his saw dust stove. Hadn't heard of one before.
Special, like riding the short bus special?
A penny for a Millers Falls jack plane?! Pics or it didn't happen, Bandit…
I think I'm caught up…maybe


----------



## lightcs1776

Congrats, Candy! And those sawdust fire starters work great.

Bandit, you give me hope in bidding on eBay.

Randy, hope your enjoying getting the sander in place and thinking through what you want to do with that wood.

Time for an early night for me. I'm beat. Night all.

Sandra, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Candy!! And I see Don is represented, too. Way to go Mr. B.
I'll be glad to loan you my grinder. I'm usually home during the day. Just stop by.

Monte, People in my part of AZ might be stupid, but they pay $6.00 for a bag of shavings that big. 
Some guy in town has 8 or 10 bags for sale in his driveway every week. Stock is rotated, so he is selling. It's all oak, too. Someday, I gotta stop by and see what he's up to.

*BILL, ANDY????*


----------



## CFrye

Dr. Jim did surgery on the lathe. 









Somehow got misaligned.

Then, just because I wanted to turn *something* start to finish in one go, I turned a carving style mallet out of a hunk of ash that came with the lathe when we bought it. 








At less than 5 oz it's a little on the light side. (Massive understatement)


----------



## bandit571

I kept way below the radar on that one. Supposed to be here maybe Tues. or Thurs. Might need a small amount of rehab.

Double dose of Vicadin? I don't think I can even get down the steps to the Dungeon Shop without falling down. The four smaller toes on the right foot are NUMB. Big Charlie Horse behind the right knee, right hip feels like it is out. Walking around like either Chester looking for Mister Dillon, or Igor.

Three of the Grand BRATS are spending the night. LOUDLY I might add. They can't hear a thing if their mouth is going…. going to be a LONG night..









part of the tool booty ( insert Pirate laugh here)
and









something to spin them with. Not a bad weekend…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill and Liam made it here safely and we are having a large time. Will try for some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Ebay plane's Item Number: 221462816623

Winning bid is $0.01, plus $9.95 S&H.

Yep, it is a bit of a gloat…


----------



## CFrye

Yay for safe arrival and fun times! 
Gloat away, Bandit! What kind of wire wheels do you use for plane clean up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Congrats on the $0.01 Fleabag win.
Definitely a gloat!!!

The weekend has come to a close….
"'twas a good one.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## bandit571

About any kind of wire wheel that will fit in the drill press, but mainly Brass wire ones.

I don't have one for the grinder. Last one had a nasty habit of shedding wires back at the operator. Threw it into the local trash pickup container. Then picked a few more wires out…

Busy day tomorrow, got a few places to go.

Of course, I am never lost, someone is always telling me where to go….


----------



## TedW

Candy…


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nubbers. The week has begun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, You're real close on that tailstock, maybe just a little tweeking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

90* days are coming in this week, gonna be a hot one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, You haven't been very talkative last night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Long range forecast says that we will get out of June without ever seeing 90 here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Off to earn a dollar…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

Built dresser drawers yesterday, fell asleep early last night.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning & happy Monday,

That's about all I got.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy posted the before picture. After I adjusted it she was much happier. She did most of the work because I have trouble holding on to the tools, especialy small ones. Art Hritis has assimilated me. 
What am I doing on here! It's not even 6 AM yet and I didn't even go to sleep until after midnight. I just looked at the clock and was shocked that it was so early, and I have been surfing for about an hour. *LUNATIC*! 
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## mudflap4869

Double post. Well I said it was to early for me to be on here.


----------



## CFrye

I usually forget the "Before" picture. This time I forgot the "After" pic! LOL
Thanks for the wire wheel info, Bandit. Expect a lot more refurb questions from me. Praying for answers at your doctor's visit today.
You all have a great day. I am going "to serve my community" as Jim puts it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra i noticed this bear in the boys room yesterday. I didnt realize what it was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Lets go cut some logs.


----------



## CFrye

Take and post lots of pictures, Bill!


----------



## superdav721

555 Posts since I was here last.
Whats up folks!


----------



## HamS

Morning friends. Not much shop work, but am almost through with the front yard landscaping chores. Have moved almost a yard of river stone out of the bed and onto the driveway to the barn (shop). It's good I have a sit down job so I can get some rest at work.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Busy weekend closed and now for a busy week. Hope to have the walls done in the back porch, initial DC work done and the unit tested, and perhaps an opportunity to take Sherry to the gun range. Sure looking forward to having the "must get done" items finished so I cancer back to a bit of woodworking.


----------



## Dauphin

Good morning Lumberjocks. I am Rex's (Rogers) son. As many of you know my Dad lost his battle with cancer at the end of Feb of this year. Recently William sent our family an amazing gift from all of you which I have posted here for all to see. I took this picture in my dads shop yesterday, Father's Day, where it will be hung for all time as a memorial to him from all of this friends at LJ. I cannot thank William nor all of you enough for what this gift and your friendship has meant to us. Thank you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Dauphin, I pray you and your family will find healing in these months that have passed.Your father had a great impact on many lives.


----------



## mudflap4869

Not even 9AM and already a suana outside. Had to come in for a dose of AC and catch a cool breath. Head directly in front of the AC vent. Heavenly! Why does body fat not melt off in this weather? Down to 260lbs from 301 a few years ago. In 1969 and 21 YO I tipped the scales at 114lbs and 5' 7" when I was making a fool of myself in the ring. Got the crap beat out of to many times so I quit and enlisted in the Army. I had to gain 5lbs just to enlist. Minimum weight was 119 at the time. Maintained 165 until 1997 when Lymes disease got me. Bang! Flat on my back in the hospital with all my chems in disorder. Within 3 weeks 301lbs with the water weight and couldn't even get my shoes on when I left the hospital. I have learned to make several new sounds that could almost be words when I step on the scales. Most of them a lot worse than "Shucky Darn". 
OK as the man said "break is over get back to standing on your heads". And as Candy says "Off and on fat man".
Ours is not to reason why…Ah shut up jim and get back to work. " Help Cecil Help. Im coming beany boy"


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all,

Bryan - thanks for stopping by and sharing that with us…...we really miss the guy….......and hope your Fathers Day went well. We know you you got a mess of kids!


----------



## Gene01

Dauphin,
There is not a more fitting place for the plaque than in the shop where he seemed to derive so much enjoyment.
We all miss him here. And, his humor and goodwill will be long remembered by those of us who are lucky enough to have known him. We've all benefited greatly from his friendship.


----------



## Dauphin

I will hang the picture in a prominent place to be sure. I plan on taking up some of my dad's projects and will likely post them here as time goes on. Unfortunately with my job and family responsibilities I will not be a frequent woodworker but I will try every chance I get. My Dad would say, " well its there when you want to use it so don't worry about it" and that is what I will do. And now its time for another coffee!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin misfits 
Dave what you been doing ,

Dauphin happy fathers day ,stop by tine to time .we do miss him , did you say coffee me too


----------



## superdav721

Cheers Rex!


----------



## JL7

Who's this Dave guy??


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that "Dave" guy is someone that has a lot of experience with liquid corn. 
Bryan, so glad you have a special place for the plaque. As others have said, we do miss him
Jim, Beany and Cecil….really? Wonder if Cecil is still seasick…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heres the first walnut off Andys mill.


----------



## lightcs1776

Beautiful slab of wood.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit didn't go too well

More tests coming, thinks the nerves on the right side are shot. Off until at least 9 july. Sick pay still sucks…

Oh, maybe I can pass the time in the Dungeon Shop?


----------



## DonBroussard

FYI, Nubbers, I've posted my shop and pictures on the Shops page here. Jeff-I corrected the incorrect fan dimension-good catch! Thanks to all for looking and commenting.

BillM-Glad you and Liam made it safely to Andy's place. Looks like you two are having a fun and productive time.


----------



## JL7

Bill and Andy…....that's a sweet looking chunk of Walnut…..hardly any sap wood…..score!! Just be sure you're not enjoying yourself….....!


----------



## lightcs1776

That's a sweet shop, Don.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool shop set up Don… love the old iron.

Never seen sliding barn door meet in a corner like that. I'll bet you get some nice air flowing through that way.


----------



## ssnvet

Andy/Bill ….. nice looking Walnut boards coming off of the mill. I'm green with envy.

Bandit…. what is this thing called "sick pay" of which you speak? Never heard of it around where I work :^p


----------



## bandit571

Means I'm on Half Pay.

Like in the old British Army, in peace times, un-needed "O"s were released to spend their time on half their normal pay. Sitting around the "O" club" and that sort of rot.

About $180 a week…..and have to pay the insurence premiums to boot.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## superdav721

Dave has been a bit sick. I'll be back around to harass you misfits soon enough.


----------



## JL7

Jeff is just back from the dentist and has a mouthful of Novocaine…..I seem to be drooling on the keyboard…..BRB…


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
I used to "serve the community"....
I was ALWAYS on the night shift….
I was a bartender!!!

Bill,
That ain't no "Smokey The Bear".
Looks more like a RCMB….
Royal Canadian Mounted Bear….
But he ain't "mounted"???

Glad you and Liam are safely at Andy's.
Whatchya gonna make with that awesome walnut???
Have fun and stay safe!!!

Was that the infamous *SUPERDAVE*???
I'm thinking maybe true galoots are not allowed to use 'puters & the internet!!!

Ham,
Glad to see you….
Hope you are able to pop in a tad more!!!

Chris,
Are you busy???

*Dauphin aka Bryan,*
Thanks for stopping in and the update.
I hope time has softened the pain of your loss….
For you and all of your family.

REX has and will always be missed….
I often think of him and his zeal for life….
That and his wit & wisdom!!!

Jim & Gary,
As a young child, ohhhhh sooooo maaaany years ago, I had a "Beany" doll, err character figure!!!

Bandit,
OUCH!!! !/2 pay you say….
That's kinda like salt in the wound!!!
Try relaxing, so you may Heal quickly!!!

Andy,
Did Bill bring his tractor?
That or a fire extinguisher?

Don,
Pictures you say….
Gotzta goze and chex them out….

Jeff,
Hello.

Matt,
Are you permitted to get sick???

I think I'm all caught up…..
Got a shop to sneak a peak at….
BRB….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Sorry to hear you are under the weather….
Hope it is nothing serious!!!

Jeth,
Blubber duth,
I sinkth I nothe wath hue meanths….
dwoowing thucth!!!

(TRANSLATION!!!)
Jeff,
Bummer Dude,
I think I know what you mean….
Drooling sucks!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. Now that was the cause of several Shucky Darns. And a few pesos for a new blade. OUCH!


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
Pictures & the shop look great….
Rehabbing old arn is a pleasure to watch….
Perhaps not so much to do!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

So, maybe Randy can start a monthly drink post, so he can put those skills to use.


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
Great idea!!!

I'll need to know what everyone's favorite adult beverage, drink, liquor is?
How much they imbibe each week?
What their tolerance to alcohol is?

Then I can tailor a syllabus or schedule of video blogs.
Oh, one more thing that I need….
I need everyone to send me a bottle, err TWO BOTTLES of there favorite liquor!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy… Permitted? Yes. Paid? No. :^(

Last day of school is tomorrow. Yahoo!

Bill…. Judging by the photo, I'd say it looks like you and Andy managed to trash a blade. :^o

Cousins are hear and kids want to corrupt them with an old Hitchcock thriller. Thinking about sitting this one out.


----------



## Gene01

Bill and Andy, OUCH!

Dave…Get better! That's not a suggestion.

Jeff, your lips look funny.

Bandit, Hope you can find some relief before 7/9.

Randy, I only drink during months with an 'r', 'j', 'y'or 's' in them. 
My favorite liquor is NOT wine. Everything else is fair game…..especially that in labeless jars .
My imbibeness stats are a state secret. If I told you….well, you know.
My tolerance level hasn't been reached yet….at least that I remember, anyway.
Remember, the liver is evil. It must be punished.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good greif just a day and a half gone and another 200. You guys need to slow down or I will have to be here every hour. Lol

Doe

If a woman says nothing is wrong I know for sure something is.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's visitors


----------



## DIYaholic

What a slacker that Bill is!!!
Doesn't he know that there is a tractor to repair?!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam caught a little fish!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Obviously a great day!!!


----------



## bandit571

Didn't get much done in the Dungeon Shop, just a glue up or two









Too tired to hand saw some miter blocks, so the NEW Scrollsaw was used. All four mitered corner blocks are installed









and even got part of the bottom shelf ready to cut to size









Still need to mill the other half of the shelf, IF I can get the lathe off of it….


----------



## bandit571

Randy: Model No. you were asking about for that Scrollsaw

#113.236270

13" Direct Drive, tilting table cast iron base.

Blade seems to be a bit dull. Maybe next time I get paid( maybe awhile) I'll get some new ones. Teeth are pointing down on this one.


----------



## JL7

Starting to get some feeling back…...

Here's to those who need a boost….just a good song….


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit has been goofing off again…. :^p

Bill…. I see Andy let you're boy catch one of his spoon fed Coy… that's quite the privelage :^p

Alfred Hitchcock's The Man Who Knew Too Much is NOT recommended :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

evening all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Truck down, stuck on the side of the road, several beers consumed, feelin' better now…..


----------



## JL7

So you got the day off tomorrow?


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Aren't you your own mechanic?
Who ya gonna blame now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Your brain is still numb…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hopefully the mechanics will fix it tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I can barely drive, You expect me to fix it too???


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I can not find the manual online. ;^(
The "pinned to pinless" blade conversion kit is for 16" saws….
Also $20.00 - $30.00….you only paid $10.00 for the saw…. I'd say NOT worth the expense!!!

If you were to really enjoy scrolling…. You would probably want to upgrade to a better saw.


----------



## JL7

Lifelong disease Marty, I try to live with it…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Finished up the target frames, 18 of them, and dropped off all but two. Thankfully the gun club reimburses for materials. I didn't do a thing on the porch though.

Good luck with the vehicle repair Marty.

Randy, I was thinking recipes from memory, not ones you have to taste test to see if their any good.

Bandit, table is coming together quite nicely.

Back to family time. Enjoy, all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I would never expect you to fix it….
I would expect you to *TRY* to fix it!!!


----------



## JL7

The Ice Road Truckers fix their own rigs…......just sayin'......


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Marty don't work in the cold….
So he don't know how to fix it!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put forth my effort when I picked up my radio and called the mechanic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ice road trucking is the reason I take winters off…..


----------



## mojapitt

When Lisa was on Ice Road Truckers, she never fixed her own truck.


----------



## JL7

This thread is officially broken…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

The problem is the air drier. Hopefully they can figure it out by morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need a nap…..

Night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you must be watching baseball, your team is losing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Why do you need a *h*air drier???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Do you sleep with curlers in your *h*air???


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You are *SOOOOOOO* right!!! ;^(


----------



## CFrye

Jim was in love with Lisa on Ice Road Truckers. Do not get between him and the TV on Sunday nights when it was on! Oh, and Myra, too.
Evening all.


----------



## DIYaholic

3…2…1…push!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi there, Candy.

Thread is always broken, but y'all are worth it.


----------



## DIYaholic

I think I may have to stop watching MY NY Mets….
Gotta give 'em a fightin' chance!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hold on Jeff it will pass ,three shots of tokillya and a shot of jim Beam ,three beers and it will fill better until to morrow


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Gek3maVEoLY?version=3&hl=en_US</object
and its just another day in paridise


----------



## JL7

That much Eddie?? No tokillya in the house…...the rest I got covered….


----------



## JL7

BOOM!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy remember the Mets were world champs


----------



## JL7

Good one Eddie….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill Liam caught a big fish bet he enjoyed that ,know yall got a kick out of it ,looks like yall are having a great time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if Lisa has a flat ill fix her flat ,
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Yhpq2oDPT9w?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff they were one of the greats


----------



## JL7




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William where you doing .


----------



## JL7

Have to agree Eddie…..great to see you back online my friend….....


----------



## CFrye

Sweet looking walnut coming off that mill earlier today, Bill! That fish put quite the smile on Liam's face! Are you all leaving tomorrow? or staying another day? 
Hi Chris!


----------



## JL7

Candy - good job on the billy club….err.. mallet!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Highway man one of the greatest songs ever written ,good one


----------



## JL7

Yep…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been having a great time with andy. What a great host. Thanks to Carol as well for opening her home to us. She fixed a great dinner for us last night. She got to work today while Andy and liam and I played. We went out to dinner tonight so she could rest.


----------



## DIYaholic

You folks are my friends….


----------



## JL7

Nice Bill…...sounds like a great day…......


----------



## JL7

BOOM!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we have to be your friends, it's obvious that the NY Mets are not


----------



## mudflap4869

8oz coke 2oz Bacardi 151. Well the coke was almost flat but who noticed that it hade coke in the first place. First good slug and my ears wriggled. The coke is two days old and the rum has been in the cupboard untouched in about 8 years. Guesse who is going to sleep good tonight.
BYE Y'ALL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Jim ' its that old coke 

Randy we,er all you got but we still love ya

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/0ZgjmE6xdaw?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leaving tomorrow Candy. About 9 am.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Glad you and Liam are enjoying yourselves….
Did you bring me a doggie bag???

Monte,
Yeah….


----------



## JL7

Yes sir. Randy actually posted a video, but I think it had a hidden meaning…...

Jim, that should work!

Bill and Liam….travel safe!

Eddie…..have to agree…..


----------



## mojapitt

I always liked Pure Prarie League


----------



## DIYaholic

Jim,
I like your recipe….
But I prefer Captain Morgan….
'cept a bottle don't last no 8 years!!!


----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

Just to hit the ball and touch em all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Me too!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill pray for yall to have travailing grace ,stay safe on the road tell Andy and Carol hi ,they are great folks

Monte i got to see Pure Prairie League live at Ruston La. they were the best ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, no doggie bag, but i got me a Betty Lou.


----------



## CFrye

Marty! *WAKE UP!* We haven't sung Hippo Birdie Two Ewes!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte hard to believe that Vince Gill was there lead singer ,awesome singer 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/P5qdfTIrOw8?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## mojapitt

A love song


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
More subliminal messaging….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one Randy

Monte i love frog legs  fried


----------



## JL7

Good stuff folks…..........

And you too Randy…........

Can't remember a better Monday night jam than this….......

So my closing tune:


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good one nite yall


----------



## DIYaholic

A good musical close to the day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## lightcs1776

Vince Gill is great.

Family time is over. Now it's time for bed. Have a great night all. Eddie, good to see you back on line, my friend.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Chris ,some times hard to stay on line


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning…..

Videos aren't showing up this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

73* and thick already today, gonna be another warm one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go…..

BRB…..


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 57 now and only supposed to get to 75 today. Possibly more rain again. REALLY tired of rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

There is a 100% chance of weather today….

Need c o f f e e . . . .


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning everyone. Hoping for a productive day. Y'all enjoy. And yes, Randy, that includes you so don't even think you're going to argue about it. Well, it means you once you've had coffee. How can anyone enjoy their day before coffee?


----------



## DIYaholic

Chris,
I'll enjoy my day…. provided you take my place at work!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I'd swap jobs with you for a day, but then I might be at work all night when the firewall crashes and people can't get out to Facebook on business computers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Headed home in a little bit. Had a great time. Bringin. Home my walnut plus some blackjack oak.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'to ye, Ye BUMS!

FIRST Mountain Dew is almost …...GONE

Will need another, to even get up out of this chair….....Standing up…..HURTS!

Have a trip to the posy office to mail a plane part…...later today….IF I can get moving..

Table base is almost done, time to work on the top.


----------



## superdav721

Does any body get fine woodworking mag?
If so can u look here and tell me what you see.
Finewoodworking July/August 2014 Page 7


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Sorry if I missed anything important. 
I admit to only skimming over the last few hundred posts.

I had the perfect Father's Day this year. 
My family always tried to get me nice things, material things, but the one thing I've wanted I haven't been able to get. 
Every Christmas, Father's Day and birthday they'll ask me what I want. My response is always the same, I wanted all my kids and grand kids together in one place, having a good time, with no BS, arguing it bickering. 
I have no idea how they pulled it off, but I got exactly what I wanted this year. 








My kids are William Calvin, J.C., William D. II, James, Myrtis, Billy, Chad and Johnny Wayne. 
The kid in laws are Becky, Trina and Austin. 
The grand kids are Bubba, Caitlin and Dorothy


----------



## lightcs1776

Incredible picture, William. You asked for a lot too, throwing in the "no arguing or bickering" requirement.

Dave, looked at Fine Woodworking once. They wanted a fine price for a single copy and my work is far from fine.


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Yep, looks like a perfect Father's Day! I was hoping they'd pitch in and get you a nice massage chair. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## CFrye

Dave, we impulse buy FWW mag. (probably cheaper to get the subscription but can't make myself pony up the bucks!). Haven't seen the July/August issue. Are you in it? 
William, that was indeed a tall order. Awesome that they were able to pull it off for you!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill and Liam are on the road again. Next stop for them is Candy's. We all had a great time and Liam is a great youngster to have around. Not sure if sawing the walnut or watching Liam catch the big koi was the highlight.

Willaim, Looks like a perfect Father's Day to me. I didn't see any of my kids but Bill and Liam kept me entertained.


----------



## CFrye

We are waiting for Bill's call, Andy!


----------



## mudflap4869

William. My friend you pulled off a miracle, getting all those *********************************** relatives in one place for more than an hour and no fistfights. My folks can't get within a half a mile of each other without animosity. Thank God the nearest one is more than 500 miles away, and stay there. Tell my young friend James to look at the birdy next time. Have a wonderful day and get well my friend.


----------



## HamS

Morning all. I looked out the window this morning and thought I saw a body. Then I remembered I finally got the dead ash tree cut down but did not haul the log back to the shop. I'm going to try to cut planks out of it for a bench top. Pictures coming.


----------



## bandit571

Just a PIP, brought this thing up out of the Dungeon Shop to "air out" a bit









Whilest I decide what finish to slap on it. Not all that big a table









Shelf is a bit short, incase Son wants to tuck all them cords in there. Ran out of "good " wood, so I stopped where I am









I'll let it sit awhile, and let the aromas blow away. More later…


----------



## Gene01

Good looking bunch there, William. A great Father's Day gift having them all in one place.

Dave, I don't subscribe any longer. Dropped my subscription when the cost began to approach my mortgage payment. So, tell us cheapskates what we're supposed to find on page seven.

Bandit, very nice table. You get a lot done in a short time. 
Now take a break and HEAL, brother.


----------



## CFrye

Bill and Liam just left. They have a jar of apple butter and a chunk of wild cherry and they left a chunk of walnut with beautiful heartwood/sapwood. They met our son, Brian, and got the grand (?) tour of the Frye shop and shed reconstruction project. Son did not stick around to take pics…


----------



## mojapitt

Jim is a little shaky with the camera.

Good to see folks getting together.


----------



## superdav721

Im being told the guy on the table saw is me. I dont recall FWW at my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you were drinking Marty ' s hooch that day?


----------



## mojapitt

Did you talk to them? I can't believe that they would use it without your permission.


----------



## superdav721

Joe Lyddon says its me. I dont know, I do believe its a look alike. Think about it, me on a nice table saw. Not happening.


----------



## mojapitt

They're trying to turn you to the dark side. .....


----------



## GaryC

Was this "look alike" horizontal or vertical?


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## Momcanfixit

Wowsers lot of posts

Question - I'm trying to upload a project ( yup, I have the router cabinet done) but the pictures show up too big on LJ and you can't see the entire picture. I'm sure I've dealt with this before, but can't seem to remember what I did.

I tried resizing the pictures, but the same thing happens. Any suggestions???

Thanks


----------



## bandit571

If you have them in the computer, there is a tab that says "crop" use that to re-size it til just the project itself is in the picture.

Mine also has "re-size", and if you click on itm it will give a few different sizes to choose from.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hmmm - I'm doing something seriously wrong. I've resized them, but the photo still shows just the middle of the project, as if it's zoomed in too far….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Works fine here….


----------



## bandit571

87 degrees outside, and not much shade. Just got back inside after put a coat of "Maple" stain on that table. Letting it soak in for a while. Might need a touch-up, might not.

Film @ 2300 hrs

Paper trail for this Sick leave is quite long, had to run copies around two counties, and still have other stuff to do. I'm getting bushed. Betweeb the back/right side issues (nerve damage?) and this COPD, I'm sitting here "Winded"

AC is ON just not much help….


----------



## GaryC

This is really good….


----------



## bandit571

Finish is on the table, see if you like it









Hoping all the sunshine and wind will speed things up









At least the Rose bush likes the weather…


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary. For the shame of it all. Only traitors reveal top secret information. That was a good one and I favorited it.


----------



## superdav721

ok Joe is old and needs his bifocals checked. Thanks Jeff


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. Good looking table. Now rest the back and tip back a cold one (whatever cold one you like best). *Bartender, set em up until I can't.*


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good one Gary


----------



## Gene01

Bandit,
Nice stain on a really sweet table.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry to be a pest, but I've reduced the size down to 40%. Looks itty-bitty on my screen, but still not working.
Looks like I need to walk away for a bit…


----------



## JL7

Table looks great Bandit - nice work…......

Dave - there is a resemblance there, but the whole TS thing is a dead giveaway…...

74 - any chance you cropped the pics before you discovered the problem?? Sometimes, if you get a picture that is tall and skinny, it may cut the top off it…....but really have no idea what the deal is here…..


----------



## JL7

Oh….the router table looks great BTW…....hurry up and figure this out…..we need more pics…....


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Sandra, I have insufficient "geek" knowledge to help you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home safely from Andy's and Candys. Off to Liam's baseball game. BRB.


----------



## Doe

I've got a real mad on. When I park in the garage, I put the signal on a block away, go past the house a bit, and get into reverse as quickly as possible to warn anyone behind me that I'M BACKING UP. Some putz in a cable company truck snugged up tight and got snippy because I wouldn't move. My neighbour called out to him to tell him that I was backing up and he muttered some stuff I couldn't hear. I then shouted at him that I had the right of way plus some other very, very, very unladylike words. Finally he backed up. Do people not know that white lights mean reverse? Maybe I should have yelled beep, beep, beep. Arrrrgh.


----------



## GaryC

Doe….see the link above


----------



## Gene01

74, go here and download Infranview.
after you have Infranview and you have the picture in your viewer, you should have the option to open Infranview. It will have your picture and by clicking on "IMAGE" you will have the option to resize to the size you want.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, When Bill and I were sawing and discarding the bark slabs and waste , I told him: if Candy was here she'd be gathering up every bit of that and taking it home! Glad you got to meet Bill and Liam. 2 good guys!

Bill, Glad to hear you, Liam, and the wood made it home safely. Y'all are welcome anytime!


----------



## CFrye

Dave, I can see the resemblance (says the blind woman).
Nicely done on the table Bandit! Going to look at the project post. BRB
74, hope you get it worked out. I'm right next to clueless when it comes to computers (no, this is not a reference to Jim, but it could be).
Bill, glad you are home safe. It was great to meet you and Liam. He's a great kid!

"Doe….see the link above" 
- GaryC
Timing is everything.
Gene, Jim has been side tracked on the ShopSmith with the shed destruction/renovation. He has a lot of the external pieces painted a hammer tone dark gray/black and it looks good. Bill got to see it today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Arrrrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!!

A looooooong day was had at work.
Tomorrow may or may not be a long one….
But it will suck either way!!!
'nuff said….


----------



## Doe

Dave he's not nearly as handsome as you; actually he looks almost as grumpy as me. Just so you know, General is a company from Québec and the man is wearing a toque, so he must be your Canadian twin - tabernac'.

Sandra, that's a fine bit of shop furniture. Sorry, can't help with pictures.

Bandit, that's a very nice table. Do you think you can bring the lair upstairs for a wee bit? At least while you're broiling your back? There *is *a precedent for band saws in the kitchen.


----------



## Doe

I'll check the video out tomorrow.

Randy, my sympathies. I believe an adult beverage is called for.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sorry I haven't dropped by in awhile

Someone who follows Stumpy and a member of my woodworking club said Stumpy died. I can't seem to figure out when he last posted.

Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy? He posted six days ago. That's not unusual but that's an odd rumour….. Hmmmm


----------



## Doe

Rob, that's horrible-I hope not.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm going to go see if I can find out…. brb


----------



## Momcanfixit

If somebody can pm me his name and address (I have it somewhere) I'll do a bit of looking.


----------



## mudflap4869




----------



## JL7

Projects galore…....BRB

PM sent 74…........


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. That's a good looking router table. You will get many years of good use out of it. Do you allow your room mate to play with your toys? Candy rarely entered my shop until she discovered LJ, now she thinks she owns it and I have small privileges. Which one of you guys should I hold responsible for that? Well I do get to spend more time with her,even if it is only to sweep the floor for her. And it does keep her out of the kitchen, so there is a blessing in it for me.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, I know what you mean. All good in the long run.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim,
With great love and admiration for my husband, NO!


----------



## Momcanfixit

So, I've been checkin all the open source places I can think of. Haven't found anything that would indicate Stumpy is anything other than taking a break…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Nice cab….

Jim,
Nice washing machine….
Can I send you my laundry to do???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I've seen your shop and it ain't that big. How did you get that table saw in there???


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you know me too well! heeheehee
Doe and Randy, hope you both recover from today's frustrations.
Shameless, I sure hope not!
Sandra, you are shaming/inspiring me to get some storage projects started AND finished! 
The kitchen is *NOT* this woman's place. You may have seen the sign: "Dinner is ready when the smoke detector goes off" That is me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - We have an Italian specialty around here - Getcherowni


----------



## lightcs1776

I think we would know very quickly if something happened to Stumpy, which would really be sad. He has given a lot of his time to help woodworkers, who like myself are always watching their pennies, get the most enjoyment from their time. I am thankful for all of you.

I thought about responding to Candy's comment … but then I thought better of it. At least I'll be able to sleep with both eyes closed. Grin!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, Ted would be the first to know if anything was to happen to Stumpy. The smell would reach him first…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 9:30 bell is ringing. Time to run…..

BRB…..


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm kinda hoping y'all out live me. Makes it easier for me, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. 38 mph is way too fast for 7 year olds to hit. What a terrible game and I got to load the pitching machine because the coach was not there.

Sandra, I heard you finished the router cabinet. I'll be checking it out but maybe not tonight. Been gone for 6 days with work and going to Andy's and have to work next 48. I should probably spend a few minutes with Cindy. Have a good night all. Catch ya tomorrow. A great weekend I had.


----------



## DIYaholic

"I m kinda hoping y all out live me. Makes it easier for me, anyway. " 
- lightcs1776
Chris, ya know…. Marty knows a few people that could make that happen!!! ;^)

Bill,
Sounds like you need to go to work…. in order to get some rest!!!


----------



## CFrye

"Candy - We have an Italian specialty around here - Getcherowni" 
- Momcanfixit

Love it Sandra! (where did the second line come from?)


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, I still intend to die of natural causes and I WILL NOT die in NY. I have to die in the land of the free, not the land of the liberals.


----------



## DIYaholic

Should I want to survive tomorrow….
I will need sleep tonight.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

man, I ain't readin' all these posts.

Hi!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Now where is Stumpy ? follow the cheese

nice looking table Bandit and roses ,take it easy


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ted wheres Stumpy?


----------



## TedW

He's under there.


----------



## GaryC

Another can't sleep night. This sucks


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning Gary…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is next.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin ,all you misfits wake up it another day in paradise

coffee coffee

http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/series/7343


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty go to work somebodys got to pay in on social security


----------



## mudflap4869

Gotta be a bunch of lunatics to be out of bed this early. What do you guys do, wake up the rooster? In about two hours my brain just might be open for business but it is normaly an 11 to 2 work day for it. I still takes lots of breaks during that time. There are two schools of thought going on here. I have to agree with Gary that I am visiting my empty box and argue against what Candy says. She is not a very nice person sometimes. 
Well I have to agree with Eddie this morning. You guys get on the job, I need a COLA increase in my pension. I get two cents and the govt gets $20,000,000.


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on orders. Before and After work. Doing my best to support the retirees.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning all, Eddie,
What is this "paradise", that you speak of….
As it sure ain't here!!!

I've gotta run….


----------



## bandit571

Grumble #[email protected]@#$$!!!

Where is Randy's stash of Mountain Dewskis? Need about THREE just to start to move…

Will be waiting on the Mail Person today. I have a $0.01 #5c Handplane coming in. Maybe a re-hab victim?

Brand new table has been set in it's new place, and loaded down. Got twp thumbs up from the crowd…...


----------



## mojapitt

Very heavy rain here overnight. Couldn't start a fire with a blowtorch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Y'all know my opinion of this unconstitutional government, so I won't make any comments on that …

Have a good one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jim, I love that video about the brains. Pretty much sums it up.
In our house, my hubby and daughter have a nothing box.
My son and I have never even been near a nothing box.

Here's a short, but good one. Made my husband snort.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Randy, go west (and south) young man. Paradise awaits.

Bandit, all thumbs up are well deserved. Great looking table.

Bummer, Gary. Too many naps yesterday?

eddie, WHERE'S THOSE PICTURES?? We all wanna see the remodeled shop.

Monte, and all you other working stiffs, a big THANKS!

Hey, Ted.

Chris, pick your spot with care. Those insidious devils are creeping in everywhere.

*74*, with enough red sauce and cheese, getcherowni ain't bad.

Speaking of quick meals, Phyl brought home some head cheese the other day. Bless her heart. It's not scrapple but still darned good.

*74*, Just caught that little video. I join your hubby in a snort and chortle.


----------



## lightcs1776

Hmmm scrapple! I haven't had that in years.

Gary, finally got to see the video. I've seen it before, but still laugh like a lunatic.

Gene … absolutely.


----------



## GaryC

Can't find my coffee. Going to be a LONG day


----------



## Momcanfixit

Scrapple… no idea what it was until I looked it up. Interesting to put it nicely.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene. My grandmother made head cheese. Revolting stuff! Greasy ofal with vinegar. The scrapple I love. I make it for Candy and she can't seem to get enough. The first time I put it on the table she looked at me as I had put doo doo on her plate, but she finaly tried it and instant adiction. Yep she did eat the mudbug in La, albeit with a little coaxing. The tail didn't impress her very much, but the claws made a convert of her. Her mom says that I have corrupted her with my *********************************** cooking but even she actualy often asks me how to cook. As long as I skimp on the spices she likes most of it. Sometimes she just shudders and says hell no I am not even going to taste that thing. Saves more for me.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning ….. COFFEE COFFEE!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nikki, glad to see you. New blood for conversation.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thanks .. Monte


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Nikki. Welcome to the underworld. Check you sanity at the door and have a seat


----------



## lightcs1776

Hi Nikki. Good to see you. Everyone needs coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to cart three GrandBRATS back home today…...but….I have a package coming in the mail today

Don't want to sit all day, either behind the wheel of the van, or on the front porch waiting on the MailPerson to stroll by…..

Found three more planks of that barn siding, and got a splinter in the finger for me troubles… can't get a break, can I?

Need to organize a few ( a FEW??? yeah) tools. Right now, 20 files/rasps are in one pile, drills and bits in another, and so on. Tool chest is FULL! I also have a jack plane coming in the mail, and need to find a home for it. Only have four of them….

Jackson Center, OH has a Village wide yard sale day on the 21st of this month.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Nikki. Glad you could join us. Don't listen to Gary. We are all reasonably sane, here. (insert evil grin and malevolent laugh).

Jim, I'm with you on the vinegary head cheese or "souse". Prefer it un-pickled.
The first time I had scrapple was in SC. Saw it on the menu at a little road side eatery. Asked the waitress what it was and she said "just LOP". Had to ask what was LOP….Left Over Pig. 
Only the most astute epicureans, like us, can truly appreciate LOP….and mudbug heads.


----------



## bandit571

2! ...6









Marty must have just got out of bed, interweebble is messing up…


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gfadvm

Looks like someone else has come over to the dark side.

Welcome Nikki!


----------



## bandit571

Morning Nikki!

As the newest member, YOU are required to make the Donut Run down to Crrispee Creame…....


----------



## GaryC

Found my coffee….you can quit lookin' now
Melissa just called me. Said she tore up her new truck. Yep…gonna be one of those days


----------



## Gene01

Oh no! Was she hurt? 
What happened to that gorgeous piece of machinery?


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Trucks can be replaced. If she's OK, it's a good day.


----------



## GaryC

She's ok It was her fault. Backing up and not watching. She hit a trailer and messed up the truck. I could buy you a new tractor, Andy for what this will cost me


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, backing can be problematic. Just replaced the door skin on my truck. Backed into it with our Polaris. 
Maybe not a tractor priced repair, but bad enough.


----------



## HamS

Work bench in the raw


----------



## HamS




----------



## mojapitt

I am in the home stretch of 2 customers orders. This weekend I will be posting 4 items. Better yet, I will be delivering 4 items. Space for the next round.


----------



## JL7

It's not about the nail…..FUNNY!

Welcome Nikki….....stay away from Marty….he bites.

Gary - bummer on the truck, glad Melissa is ok…...from now on, all purchases made should be compared to the price of a tractor…...!

Eddie - great shop redo….......thanks for the pictures….....


----------



## Gene01

Gary - bummer on the truck, glad Melissa is ok…...from now on, all purchases made should be compared to the price of a tractor…...!
*Great idea*

Eddie - great shop redo….......thanks for the pictures…....." *WHERE?????*
- JL7


----------



## mojapitt

Andy would be happy if you just bought him a tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, Eddie has a blog on his shop redo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi guys. Busy morning. First thing this morning got a call for finger amputation. Enroute they advised an 88 year old male had cut off 4 fingers with a saw. Immediately on arrival I went into the house and got ziplock bags and ice to take care of the fingers. Then the guys told me they were not detached. His index finger was the worst and attached by just tissue. The others were cut badly across the pads. This guy was the coolest character you've seen. Totally calm for almost cutting off his fingers with a table saw. Said he was making shelves for his wife. Thinking back to the anniversary of D-day, it's possible he's seen and experienced much worse than this. He got up and walked out to the ambulance like he was 20 and basically ran up the 3 steps to get in. I hope I can be in that good of shape when I'm 88 and be that calm in that situation.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Did you tell him to buy a sawstop?

Sandra is Top 3 this morning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene heres the link http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/41488


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Welcome Nikki to LJs , and to the state of confusion , dont let all the lolly gagging that goes on here be misleading there are some masters of this craft here , im not one of em , and we just tend to keep the wood working journey a bit lite and fun . if you ever need help its always here for ya .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy must be building something huge or hes on vacation pray your ok there stumpy

Ham that first pic it looked like a gator was in your yard .

Monte when i save a bit more im going with a saw stop ,my TS is a bit off and requires a lot of duck tape


----------



## Gene01

Found it eddie. Thanks.
Great shop. Great blog, too. Love all the pictures. You and David transformed an almost unworkable space into a really nice shop. I'm totally amazed at the difference. 
Good job, you two.

Congrats, *74*. Well deserved recognition.

Bill, Thank God for guys like you. If you can, please keep us up to date on the old man's healing process. I hope he's going to keep much of his hand/finger mobility. As another near amputee, I feel for the guy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill thanks for the job your in. know some times it a thankless job but glad you guys are out there ,he seemed like a tough ole fellow ,


----------



## DonBroussard

eddie-Nice shop mods! You and Patron really did a good job with the place. Having seen it personally in its "before" condition, I can attest that it looks WAY better and more functional now. You also now have 6 spare hammers.

BillM-Glad you and Liam had a good time traveling to the prairies in Oklahoma. Re: that table saw injury, I hope the injured hand will still have some function after the hand surgeon does the repair work.

Nikki-Welcome here. You can chime in on Gene's link about the difference in men's and women's brains now (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulP6f9zXtTs). There are almost enough women participating now to make their own woodworking club, but we like that they choose to join us here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, the part that sucks is that we almost never get to hear how people do. Privacy laws prohibit us from calling and finding out. Occasionally when paramedics go back to the same hospital later they can ask a nurse or sometimes people will come to the firehouse and say thank you and let us know how they turned out. 
Don, the tip of his index finger may be lost or lose function, but I think the rest of his hand was going to fare well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I don't want to start a saw stop argument with the old guy. He'd say, son in my day when you cut a finger off you sewed it back on with a shoe lace.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break.
Not enough time to comment on everything….

However, I would be remiss & rude, were I too not say hello to the rookie….
Welcome aboard, Nikki!!!!
I hope you have a life preserver….
The BS gets pretty deep in these parts!!!

What Eddie said regarding help….
That is all true!!!
& yes, Marty bites!!! (literally & figuratively….


----------



## mojapitt

I will add to that, when I was a child, mother was the first doctor and sometimes the only doctor we saw. So when my brother tipped a cream separator over on me, I had to sit still (9 years old) while she put 7 stitches in my forehead. No pain killers and she had no formal training. We simply had no money.


----------



## CFrye

Lunch time! 
Sandra, funny video. So true! Congrats on the Top 3!
Hi Nikki! You don't have to be crazy to hang out here it it helps!
Everybody else… Lunch is over. Back to work! 
Later.


----------



## Gene01

Nikki, ya don't need no life preserver. The BS may be deep but it's thick and compact.

Monte, we had a doctor…sort of. There was a leather chair in his office stained with my blood from the numerous gashes, cuts, animal bites and abrasions I got as a kid. Got one gunshot (flesh wound) that I had to tell my mom was from a dog bite. Didn't go hunting with those guys again.
That old Doc did tonsillectomies in his office. The patient sat in a straight backed oak chair. No anesthetic. He just reached in and snipped them off. 
Thank the Lord, when it came time for me to have them out, my mom took me to the hospital.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip is done…...rearend is very sore. Windier than Pelosi outside, again. Must be trying to stir up a storm.. Still awaiting the mail carrier….....must be walking the entire route?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks…

Back to the grind today…

I think I still have a shop in the basement, but not really sure, as I haven't seen it in ages.

The good news is that I'm declaring myself the winner of the battle of man vs. ant. No more munching noises and not a live ant to be seen. I still want to do some add'l spraying in preparation for their fall retreat…. but I need to clean out the attic first.

Need to lay up some more fire wood, then maybe I can putter on the Hope Chest.


----------



## bandit571

Package I was sending to Carbondale PA is coming to MY door? WTF? Tracking off the mark? Supposed to go to PA, not here…....Can they even read down at the post office?

Weird things today…...


----------



## ssnvet

Oh where, oh where has our Stumpy boy gone?

Oh where, oh where can he be?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Congrats on your declaration of victory over the little house munchers. I hope you waited a few days before you threw your hands up in the air, Rocky style, and claimed your victory . . . I hope you and Mrs. Mainiac sleep well tonight.


----------



## HamS

Bandit, we have storm watches up here, but no storms yet. They will go your way though if one pops up. The foundry is pretty miserable today. I had a sensor on one of the furnaces go bad. I am glad I am not on the pour floor on days like this very often. I like my air conditioned office.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good Matt. Nobody eating your house.


----------



## GaryC

Just got back from an 80 mile round trip. Melissa bought a desk (used) that needs an adjustment. It's an ell shape and it needs 10" trimmed off. Then another 80 mile round trip to deliver it to her office. 
Marty, hurry home from work. We need to talk


----------



## bandit571

One thunderstorm just went to the south of here, another is going through my neck of the woods right now.

Foundry work in the summer? Yep, BTDT, both on the pour floor, and in the shake out areas. TWICE.

No Mail Carrier yet…..might be afraid they'd melt…..


----------



## TedW

Home for lunch… gotta use the computer and couldn't resist peeking in.

Hi Nikki!









Gotta go…. later gaters!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, Nikki. Welcome to the "stumpy thread". It's a great place to be with a bunch of great people.


----------



## mudflap4869

Nikki. You poor thing. You will be corrupted by the people on this thread. I haven't been here very long but they have me jumping just trying to dodge the bovine droppings. Don't pay any attention to anything Candy says about me. I realy am a nice guy to be a fat old sex symbol. She denies that I am an object. Welcome to the asylum. I don't know much about wood but I can make a mean choke and slide sandwich. (PB&J to the unenlightened)


----------



## DIYaholic

No rest for me….
Workday is over….
Chowing down a quick meal….
Then hit the shower….
Tonight is my turning club meeting.
They have changed the location so I don't know where to go….(insert joke here!!!)

I do have directions and 1/2 a clue, just haven't been in that neck of the woods for a while….
Hope I don't get lost….I WON'T be trusting my GPS!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Howdy all

74 thanks for looking. I really hope the rumor of his demise is incorrect.

Sorry, I haven't been around much (that might be a good thing depending on your point of view) but the new position is taking its toll on my free time. So if I get any id rather actually do woodworking rather than just talk about woodworking.

Had to break the news to my woodworking club last night that I will not be able to serve as secretary next year as I will be out of town too much.

As you can imagine the competition will be stiff (as in what stiff can they find to fill the void).

Recent woodworking has included:
Side table/plant table - pine and ply construction with light shelf, painted white
Corn holes
A fence measuring jig - used at work to measure how high the bottom of a chainlink fence is from the ground and if you can, how high you can pull the fencing up. We have standards that require the fence to be installed no more than 2" above firm ground and not able to pull it up more than 5". So I made a plywood jig (with carrying handle) that has gauges of 2" and 5".
Shadowbox/picture frame - for a 3D piece of artwork - oak, danish oil, clear

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Nikki, welcome!
Whatever normal is, we ain't. Every week or so, I go on a mild rant over something. Other than that, I'm pretty tame.

Does anybody here own a Bosch router? I may have some accessories to send your way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not I said the fly!


----------



## DIYaholic

I too am Bosch-less….

Gotta hit the road to min turning club meeting….

TTFN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Having logs cut into lumber is great, but you have to have somewhere to store it. I have the room in the barn, but it is not just a little undertaking to get it up there. Before I have the rest of my walnut milled, I need to be prepared with all the stickers and arrange the loft to make the room. Oh yeah, and it's really hot up there, which I guess will be good for drying, but I was completely soaked. The wasps were not too happy to have me up there either. As I learned from Andy, there's a science to it so that you end up with good quality lumber.


----------



## GaryC

I have a Bosch trim router that makes me feel like I need to move to stamp collecting


----------



## bandit571

Mine a Craftsman.

Speaking of which….Mail guy waded ashore here, with my $0.01 plus S&H Jack plane . made by Millers Falls for Sears Craftsman. Not a crack, dent or break anywhere. SOLID looking plane!

Yet another Thunder-bumper is rolling through! This is about either #3 or four…..Windier than Nacy Pelosi right now. Dog is hiding UNDER my desk, no place to put my feet.

Off the the Dungeon Rehab center, I have another victim…...

Doctor's visit tomorrow morning, 45 mile drive, one way. Have to wear shorts so they and shock the nerves in the right leg. Trying to see how bad the nerves are in there. Be a LONG drive with this back acting up.


----------



## GaryC

So, Bandit….. you don't usually wear shorts?


----------



## bandit571

Nope, not of any kind…..

Kind of NOISEY around here, a steady rumble going on outside…..

Hoping the water ain't too deep in the Dungeon Shop, it IS a basement…..

"Where's TOTO?"


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for not including pics of the saw accident! Old guys are TOUGH! Get one of those Raid 'bug bombs' and set it off in that attic. It will kill all the wasps and keep them away for quite a while. I do it about twice a year in my shop attic. 1 can does that attic just fine.

Matt, Congrats on winning the ant war. Not sure about the residual effects of your poison so they may recur 

Gary, Put a steel flatbed on that truck and you will never have to worry about backing into stuff again! And cheaper than fixing your pickup bed (though probably not as stylish).

My best friend says they are starting to put my tractor back together. I'll believe that when I see it! The last time I saw it there were parts scattered over 5 acres at his place.


----------



## DamnYankee

I have a Bousch


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did he say how long it would take to put the tractor back together?


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, or it didn't happen?









Winning bid was…..1 penny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice bandit. What was shipping?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read crickets post about changes and wondered how they could make the ads bigger and not make the text smaller. The answer is they can't. My print is now tiny on my iPad.


----------



## lightcs1776

Sandra, I own two free-to-me single speed craftsman routers. A Bosch or something similar in 2 1/4 HP or better would be a dream.

I almost was able to bid on a #78 Stanley rabbet plane, but got distracted with my porch project. It sold for 15 and change plus $10 and change for shipping. I'm not a happy camper.

Off to pick up one of the kids. See ya.


----------



## DamnYankee

I have Bosch router


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you had a bousch.


----------



## JL7

Boschless and Bouschless here….....

Congrats on the top spot 74….......well deserved…..

Bill, sounds like an exciting morning….....more excitement that I need. Good for you for doing what you do…

I'm no lumber drying expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but from what I understand, you really don't want the dry that Walnut indoors due to the lack of air movement. I'm sure others will chime in on that…...


----------



## bandit571

S&H was $9.95.

It is alive!!!









a quick, down and dirty clean up, and a hone of the iron









Might just be worth that Penny I spent?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If anyone can make it worth .01, it's you.


----------



## lightcs1776

Pretty sweet, Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, I got a Colt. Almost got it trained to not chew wood.

Bandit, .01?? YOU SUCK. Nice get, though. You already got your money's worth. 
Need some pics of you in shorts.

Jeff's right about drying any wood. Gotta have constant air flow. But watch the Bournulli effect.


----------



## lightcs1776

I've heard that putting a fan at the end of stickered wood helps. Anyone try that?


----------



## bandit571

Me? In SHORTS? Remember, this is a Family Rated forum…..

It might even be enough to cause 74 to arrest me ( if that deal on the plane doesn't first)

Watching a second "deal" at the moment. Be very, very quiet, a Bandit is on the loose…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, Hope the 'lil woman is ok…..

74, Yes I do…..

Nikki, Yes I will….

Ham, Give it to bandit…..

and the rest of ya… maybe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

shove…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stainin' cabinets tonight, maybe wait to put a second coat, and a 3rd, and a 4th…..

These are so dark, they're damn near paint…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Anyone have any recommendations on a rabbet plane? I've been looking at the #78, waiting for something cheap (just missed it today). I noticed a #109 cheap, but it doesn't seem like it has the value of the #78.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Here's the potato…..


----------



## JL7

I guess I learned something new today Marty…...that would make a ton of Lefse in these parts…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chris, I recommend this…..


----------



## JL7

More evidence of the sound advice you'll find on this thread…..


----------



## ssnvet

Cable down all day…think a construction truck snagged the lines….. cell phone is a pita.
;


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think they've had the tractor over a year so "ready soon" doesn't really get me excited. Things are a little slower/ more laid back in Arkansas! If that shop/barn attic has some vents, you should get enough airflow. A fan blowing ON the stack is not good. You saw my fan is way above the stacks to circulate air.

Bandit, I have 2 new, non functional planes I need to send to your plane hospital for therapy.


----------



## bandit571

I found a #78 awhile back, almost minty. Cost was $16. Why? Because it was a "made for Wards" by Stanley sort of deal. Keep an eye out for the "Wards" and even the Sargents and Miller Falls.

Or, just make your own like I did.


----------



## DonBroussard

It's always a great time to be in Louisiana, but if you can take the heat and humidity, we have a very early and long growing season, to wit:

Blueberry harvest has started! Nannette and I picked about 2 gallons of fresh blueberries today. We have 4 plants and the neighbor has 2. When we picked ours, we called the neighbor and asked if she wanted us to pick her berries for her-she's been busy with her sick mother, so we picked hers too. We put hers in the freezer and she'll pick them up later.

Andy-I thought about you this afternoon as we were eating chilled blueberries.

Still on the bush:









Picking in progress:









Also, blackberries are in. Thornless so they're painless to pick. Nannette made a couple of pints of blackberry jelly.



















We also canned a bushel of beets (not from our garden). These 12 quarts are about 15% of what was canned.


----------



## lightcs1776

So, someone besides Jeff … grin.

Nice, Bandit. That's the price point I'm looking for and I'm in no rush, so I can wait as long as it takes.

Great info on the fans for drying lumber, Andy. Thanks!


----------



## JL7

Looks good Don…........

Chris…..I think I've been wrongly accused….


----------



## CFrye

Mmmmm blueberries


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, I apologize. It was Marty ….


----------



## JL7

Chris…Rule #1….it's *ALWAYS* Marty…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Blueberries……. yum.

Oh Candy - you asked me where the second line came from

If you meant Momcanfixit - that is actually my user name for the site, but once I got started, the whole incognito thing was out the window. My kids come to me when something gets broken, or they need help finding a solution. When they were younger, it was complete and utter confidence that I could 'fix it'.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - PM sent


----------



## mojapitt

If the boards are 1" or less in thickness, you can blow the fan on them. If you get much thicker, then it can actually cause more cracking. The surface will dry to much faster than the inside (so I have been told).


----------



## mojapitt

That fruit looks awesome


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Blackberry wine sounds great!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh way to go 74, you lure me out of the room and Monte comes in and eats all my fruit…..

I'm goin' to bed…..

night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, I too had some blueberries with Andy. He seems to like blueberries.

The barn has a big opening at one gable end and all along the eaves, so that ought to be good enough. Thanks for the ideas though.


----------



## DIYaholic

Here is tonight's haul from my Woodturning meeting.
$2.00 for the wood…. $5.00 for the hat….
I've got 50 some odd posts to read….BRB….


----------



## firefighterontheside

What wood? What hat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I totally forgot to mention that I came home from Candy and Jim's with some famous apple butter. I will take that to Branson with me this weekend. Anybody want to meet me in Branson again.


----------



## lightcs1776

I think Nikki fits right in. Blackberry wine sounds just right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sure that's Norway maple?


----------



## mojapitt

The project that I will post this weekend I think is ugly. I built it per their instructions, but they wanted 12" deep drawers in everything. Nobody wants 12" drawers. It just seems ugly. . Rant over (for now).


----------



## gfadvm

Don, My blueberries should be ready in the next 7 days. Just in time as I opened the last bag (of the 25 gallons I got last year) when Bill was here. Try em with heavy cream and a handful of Frosted MiniWheats. Outstanding! I love me some blackberries and raspberries too. We call those really big blackberries "dewberries" here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Whatchya talkin' bout, Bill???

Chris,
I was able to pick up a non-vintage Stanley #78….
At a local Restore for…. $5.00 (didn't even have to pay shipping!!!)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nighty night


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
The customer is always right….
That & beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Where ya goin'.....I just got here!!!


----------



## CFrye

Eons ago, when I worked in a doctor's office, a patient brought everyone that worked there a bottle of homemade peach wine. I'm not a big drinker, but that was some good stuff. 
Figured something along those lines, Sandra.
Jim got a kick out of that comment, Bill…"the famous apple butter".
Whatcha gonna make, Randy?
The customer is always right, Monte. Even when they're wrong. Hope they love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night Sandra.

Randy, when I looked there were no pictures. They didn't show up until I reloaded the page twice.

Monte, the customer doesn't have to be right as long as they pay, I made a huge entertainment center and painted it th color they picked out. They had put a little sample of satin color they picked out on a piece of wood and liked it. When the actual paint with high gloss was on the piece it looked totally different. Wasn't my fault and they paid. The husband ended up repainting the whole thing by hand.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Believe it or not….
I do have a plan for them hunks of wood.
Something along the lines of a few goblets!!!


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/06/18/norcal-marine-comes-home-to-big-surprise/20915029/?ncid=webmail18

A very moving video


----------



## lightcs1776

Randy, good info about the plane.

Night Sandra.

Time for me to head to bed. Have a good night all.


----------



## mojapitt

I posted the first of the "ugly 4" projects this weekend. May they show mercy.


----------



## lightcs1776

Project looks good Monte. Don't sell yourself short just because the customers wanted something different.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: Just took a look on feebay…

Craftsman rabbet (rebate) planes are at $22 and below, might do a search on there…..

Some were even below $10!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not ugly!


----------



## bandit571

2! 6! HEAVE!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
It may not be to your styling….
But was the customer happy???


----------



## DIYaholic

Enough cold ones have been consumed….
I should be able to pass out…
without nightmares of tomorrow's workday!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Doe

Jim, I'm out of the house while the dumb cluck is still snoring. I did some quick math and time conversion and have come to the conclusion that y'all sleep in even on school nights. I'm at work at 7 AM and do my finest work before anyone else shows up, but don't schedule a meeting where I need to think after 2 PM.

I've seen the boxes before. I have more than my fair share of wires. If I say nothing's wrong, it may be because of the nothing box. There is absolutely no point getting my knickers in a knot by explaining anything when the box will still remain empty. I got wires enough to go on to the next thing. As for the nail, I can figure out what to do. But stuff like stupid cable guys not knowing that white lights mean backing up, I just want to rant. What are you going to do for me, shoot him? Hmmmmmm. Now, if you have a way to teach a bunch of Luddites what a database is and what it can do, call me. I really need help with that.

Nikki, hi! I agree with eddie: "dont let all the lolly gagging that goes on here be misleading there are some masters of this craft here , im not one of em , and we just tend to keep the wood working journey a bit lite and fun . if you ever need help its always here for ya ." I'm not a master but I do know where to go for help. Welcome!

Eddie, fantastic job on the shop! I have a question that I've wondered about for a while. Did you have an Israeli flag in your shop? If yes, why? It's an unusual decoration for a shop. Sorry, that was two questions.

Ham, I've been hanging out with the southern boys too much. The first picture looked like a gator. Or maybe I just need new glasses.

Bandit, that's cruel and unusual punishment. You hurt bad and they give you shock treatment. Then they make you drive home. At least you should get dinner and a movie for that.

Jeff, why not dry walnut inside? Does it smell, rot, explode?

Gene, Bornulli? What's that? I googled it and came up with some very scary math stuff.

Sorry about so many questions so early in the morning. Coffee anyone? I wish I had blueberries . . .


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on.

Eddie - I've wondered the same thing about the flag.


----------



## DIYaholic

Wow, toooooo many questions….. for soooooo early!!!
C O F F E E . . . .


----------



## DIYaholic

Coffee has been had.
Off to the daily drudgery….

TTFN….


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Beautiful summer morning, that I'll see from the window of the office. Oh well.

Bandit, the $10 #78 on eBay looks to be in pretty rough shape. The same seller had the one that sold for just under $16, and it looked fairly solid. I'll grab one eventually. No rush.

Need more coffee. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

Preview of the next exiting post


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone noticed that we have 90,000+ members, but projects posted have not increased proportionally? Projects are being posted at about the same rate as they were 30,000 members ago. My anal thinking process.


----------



## HamS

Paint the ends of the boards to help prevent cracks when the dry. They still will cracked though. Thunder boomers went through here most of the night. Bandit probably got his share as well. Liston Creek gospel boys are playing Lagro indiana tonight if it doesn't rain. I have a van full of sound equipment and guitar s etc. I play bass in the band plus other stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Ham. I played guitar, synthesizer and sang in the band. When things are going good, it's the greatest job in the world.


----------



## bandit571

IF this is too shocking to anybody…...BLAME Gene









He is the one that wanted this. As for the new table









Fully loaded up.

Days FIRST Mountain Dew is almost gone, time to drive south today. Still a few showers around….


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte, the disparity between project posts and members is due to people like me. I just hang out here and ask questions, not do any actual woodworking. Well, not much, anyway.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

WOW!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, looks good!


----------



## mojapitt

See, I avoided the obvious jokes,

GLARE, GLARE

Wow, there's a sight I can't unsee

Did you know that you have 2 white posts sticking in your butt

Don't look Ethel!

Aren't you glad I wasn't that rude?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Thanks, Bandit….I think. Hope the drive to and from isn't too painful and that they find some way to get you some relief. Mostly, I hope you are not subjected to the indignity of wearing shorts in public again. Tell the Docs that they'd better get all the info they need because next time it'll be a kilt.

Monte, You do good work. Any rationale from the customer, re: the drawer depth?

Doe, the Bernoulli effect is what makes airplanes fly. Well…engines help, too. Technically, most aircraft don't achieve *lift* off. The wings are *pulled* up and the rest of the plane goes with them. So, a lot of high velocity air movement in a wood drying operation could turn lumber into wings. Just a bit of hyperbole, there.

Blackberry wine..MMMMMmmmmm….good. Forgot how to embed. Imagine a Lightfoot video here.


----------



## JL7

Mornin' all,

Plenty of rain here too…..flash flood warnings, etc…...seems we are keeping pace with this past winter…

Doe - that is a lot of questions…...! The wood drying comment was not specific to Walnut, but in general you want good air movement around the stack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, those are some fine legs. All six of them.

Gene, I'll try to avoid so much air blowing over my boards that they achieve lift off.

Did somebody say coffee?

Have a good morning all. I have to go to a training on an airplane crash in the virtual world. Should be fun.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning fellow limberjerks. 
I have been busy as I can be lately, between pain and other health related issues. 








I somehow allowed myself to be talked into building a double dog cage. 
It is a modified design of a photo the guy brought me that he printed off of some website. 
I'll be adding drawers and a table top above the cage. The guy wants this under his carport to put his dogs in when he has little parties at his house. 








I worked on the old 1950 craftsman 18" that I got from Eddie. 
It had the original 1950 upper blade guide, which was a pretty crappy design compared to modern saws. 
So I made a new guide. 
The lower guide was missing, so of course I made one there too. 
I resawed a ten inch board for testing and it worked fairly well. Still got some fine tuning to do, but it's almost ready for action.

Also, I put new blades in and done a complete tune up on the old Grizzly planer I got for Father's Day. 
That thing is a beast. 
It also creates more shavings a lot faster than the ridgid I was using. 
It almost makes me want to build a dust collection system just to catch all those shavings.


----------



## mojapitt

Really nice work William


----------



## mojapitt

The posting is slow this morning, or I am


----------



## CFrye

Ham, is this you on the wash tub bass? 




Randy, the full goblet or the base? For the base-only versions, where does one get the glass part?
Bandit the expression on your face reminds me of Jim when I take his picture!
Doe, thanks for asking and Gene, thanks for explaining the Bernoulli effect.
What kind of work do you do, Doe?
Andy, too early in the morning for getting all choked up! Thanks for sharing that video. I'm weird. I have mixed feelings about that kind of thing. I think it's awesome the folks wanting to doing that for any service member. I remember watching Extreme Home Make Over once and the dad was … overwhelmed. It had been his dream to fix up the house and I kind of feel like they took that away. He looked like they had ripped his heart out and took away his reason for being. Made me sad and kind of scared for him. Maybe it's just me.
Well, that was a real downer! Sorry. 
You all have a great day!


----------



## lightcs1776

Pretty fancy dog cage, William.


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, good to know you're feeling good enough to work. I like the dog crate. I built two separate ones that doubled as end tables a few years ago. The tops were made from mahogany that came from some old pallets that his grandfather had.

If that planer was planing ok with dull knives, I can imagine how it does with sharp ones.


----------



## CFrye

Looking good, William!


----------



## mudflap4869

A fella can't even take a nap without people filling up the net with big words like burnooly and such. Don't you guys have jobs to go to?

Doe. I was on the job setting up the opperating rooms before 06:30 so we could make the first cut by 07:00 for long enough that I think that I deserve to sleep late now. Arthritis got the hands and I can't hold the insrtuments any longer so retirement was the answer. If it vibrates I can't hold on to it for very long at a time, so Candy does a lot of that kind of work for me.

Bleuberry wine I can understand, and as soon a Nikki says she has some I will be headed to Tn. She should never drink alone and Candy can be the designated driver.

Now I am going to see if can find some groceries to poke down my throat. Maybe I'll even wait until after they are cooked.


----------



## gfadvm

William and Monte, Your production rate just puts me to shame!

I may have scored some logs from a neighbor if I can figure out how to load em. Still no winch. Off to finish mowing before the rain arrives.

Later


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, do you and Candy speak to each other, or do you just read each others posts?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, since he's on here reading what you all say, I have very little reason to speak to him any more. Besides, he doesn't listen to me spoken or written!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte the last time I spoke to her she got rather indignant. I simply asked" What kind of food was this before you ruined it?" Some times it is best to not say anything at all, because she just hunts for every little excuse to get mad..


----------



## CFrye

Ignoring the above post…
FWIW, 'Stumpy Nubs' confirmed me as a FaceBook friend this morning.


----------



## lightcs1776

You two remind me of my grandparents, when my grandfather was alive. Brings back some great memories.


----------



## HamS

Candy, in that cut I am playing guitar. I am the guy with the red bandanna. The guy playing wash tub is even crazier than I am. He had a stroke last spring and was back playing in 3 weeks. A little bit slower for awhile, but is pretty much all back now. God is good to us!


----------



## CFrye

when my grandfather was alive
Glad you added that last part, Chris. 
Yes, He is, Ham! Who is the little guy jamming with you?


----------



## HamS

The grandson of the lead singer and the other guitarist. They aren't related. The one's son married the other's daughter and the band started by accident when they started jamming at the reception.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, you deleted another great 'Deep Thoughts' post! Stop doing that!


----------



## mojapitt

You have to get to her blogs quick to keep her from changing her mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah but ive got it in my inbox FOREVER.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Stemless wine glasses are available almost "everywhere".
There are tons on Amazon….









Lunch break is over.
Gotta get back to it….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Back from getting poked and zapped. The pokes were with a tiny needle…...with a wire attached. They also would zap a spot, and continue zapping until something moved. Lunch, then resume road trip. Too sore to even stop at a couple yard sales…..

Have three planks of barn siding left, looking at making…...something out of them…...We will see what turns up.


----------



## HamS

I had to have that zapping study once. It was no fun. You'd think they would come up with a better plan to figure out what they need to.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi….

not much to say… looks like your all doing well.

Any stumpy sightings??

bye…


----------



## bandit571

Andy: IF you have two victims for the Rehab Center, send them up. Kind of slow in there right now, anyway.

Have a LOT of files/rasps to find a home for. About half are over 16" long. Not including a handle, either. Need to find a spot for them. hand drill stuff piling up as well. Do I REALLY NEED three braces???

Handsaws: five are hanging overhead on nails and hooks, plus the coping saws (3) backsaws(3) and clamps. This keeps up, I will need a hard hat to walk around in the Dungeon Shop.

Lathe is put away, for now. Still have a 3×3 chunk of spalted something or other. Not sure what i can do with it.

Time to kick back and be a lazy bum…...IF I can remember how…..


----------



## CFrye

"...and the band started by accident…" me thinks other than accident, Ham.
"They also would zap a spot, and continue zapping until something moved. 
- bandit571
Sounds like a jaw clencher! Hope they got some useful info out of that torture session.
Can you do a 'Hand Tool Rehab for Dummies' *AFTER* you feel better?


----------



## DamnYankee

Candy thanks for the info on Stumpy


----------



## bandit571

Need a couple new "Victims" before I can do a blog on rehab.

After the Stuff that went on this morning….I'm in the mood to take it out on..something….RUSTY!

Rehab Center is open for Business! Looks like nothing else going on for awhile. Doctor down there mumbled something about tweeks bed rest…......Dream ON, buster!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Crazy afternoon here. Tractor trailer accident with fire and hazmat in another district. Traffic from that caused another tractor trailer to hit two other tractor trailers. Minor damage to one. Major damage to the other but driver unhurt. First one not so good. Driver died in the truck as it burned. We were there for about three hours. It was really hot out which is not good for fighting fires in all that gear. Had about 15 trucks. Finally making dinner now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
It may have been crazy for you….
I'd say down right tragic for that truck driver!!!

Professions like First Responder, Health Care and like must be tough on one's psyche.
Thanks for what you do….


----------



## lightcs1776

I sure don't envy your job, Bill. That's gotta be rough afterwards.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I definitely appreciate what you do. After my fire, I was truly in awe of how hard they worked in totally miserable conditions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very true Randy. We don't even know where the guy was from or his identification. It all burned up. I'm not sure when they'll be able to notify his family.

I hate to see someone die. These kinds of calls are what we live for. We sort of feel bad that the calls we like are sometimes so bad for other people. In the middle of all we find humor. I had to walk down the highway to where the one truck came to rest to find out from the driver what he was hauling. Biggest concern being hazmat. I said what are you hauling. He said bananas. I said are you sure. Then I got to radio back to command that the truck was full of bananas.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Sounds like a really "tough day at the office". We all admire guys like you that do the tough jobs!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Funny story about nerve study tests, or as I call it, the electrolic torture interrogation technique. 
I went for one on my leg. 
If the doctor performing the test would have read my chart, he would have already known that I have no feeling none whatsoever in my lower leg. 
He didn't. 
After several tries with the machine getting turned higher and higher, he determined that something was wrong with his machine. 
Hey! Who am I to tell him how to do his job?
So he stuck two needles in his own arm to "test" the machine. 
After blurting out several obscenities, he excused himself from the room for about ten minutes before coming back to continue.

Sorry. 
I just could not contain my laughter as he came back with a strained look on his face.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what makes it been tougher Andy…all the chigger bites I have from walking across your pasture. I need some vinegar.


----------



## mojapitt

William, that story made my day.


----------



## GaryC

Mine too, William I about wet my pants


----------



## mojapitt

It's great when someone that is supposed to be intelligent does something really stupid. A reminder that they are human.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great story William! 
I too have had the zap test 3 or 4 times. Takes them longer each time to get my right leg do what they want it to do. It's amusing to watch them crank up the level and get all worried. Have to find humour somewhere. I also get a bit of a chuckle when they do a pinprick test…

Bill - that sounds like a full day at the office.

Best book I ever read about front line work is 'Emotional Survival for Law Enforcement.' It would apply to most if not all first responders. Explains the adrenaline up and the aftermath. Speaking of which, my husband went through the most tense situation of his entire career in Moncton last week, and is now in the process of coming 'down'. Hard to watch, but he has lots of support.

Good news on Stumpy.

Daughter is at her middle school farewell dance. She and her best friend decided at the beginning of the year that they were not interested in having any type of 'date' for the dance nor did they want any of the drama. So they asked one of their good friends who is in 7th grade if he would escort them both to the dance. He showed up with a bow tie, ironed shirt, belt, pressed pants. He went off with a girl on each arm as pleased as punch.
All the parents were quite pleased at the whole arrangement.


----------



## lightcs1776

Man, that's so funny, William.


----------



## firefighterontheside

74, good to hear that he and you are getting through and that he has your support and you no doubt have his. It does help to have the support of your coworkers, though i am not married to any of mine. Chief just called to ask how I was doing and if I needed critical incident stress debriefing, but I told him no and thanks for asking.


----------



## gfadvm

William, ANOTHER great story.

Bill, I got a bunch of new chigger bites as well. How about Liam? I don't understand how we got em in that short grass. I've got em all the way to my waist! Triamcinalone Ointment (Kenalog) stops the itch really well but you will probably need a scrip for it.


----------



## CFrye

That's a tough one, Bill. 1+ on finding humor where you can at a time like that. Shame on Andy for not sharing the Pine-Sol with you.
Wiilliam, that was great! 
Thanks for the stemless glassware info, Randy. Some things I'm all over the internet for. Others, it's like inter-what?
Sandra, sounds like some level heads on those young 'uns.
Bandit, PM your address and I'll send you some victims! Can you fix a cracked wing on a plane body?
Having to remake the holding jig for carving/shaping the wooden seat. The 2×4 I was using split out (figured it would after I made it). Plywood replacements in the making.


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's funny William. Wonder how he checks his outlets at home. "Honey, hand me that fork."

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Chiggers, mosquitoes and the like don't bite me. Or, if they do, I have no reaction. But, my sisters aren't so lucky. When they'd get chigger bit, mom would paint the sites with clear nail polish. Eased the itch they said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I was surprised at getting them from the short grass too. Liam is terrible with getting bites and he reacts acutely. Consequently we have triamcinalone. I'll give it a shot.

My chief just sent me a picture of me from the newspaper website. If you look on the left side there is a photo with a caption. The photo has a firefighter with a yellow vest and white helmet, that's me. Just below the caption it says 12 more photos. That will bring up several more pictures of me. I was the safety officer for the scene.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/i--a-traffic-mess-after-truck-fire-in-south/article_a5f2e3e0-07d0-5dae-b5d5-b8f70988fc55.html


----------



## mudflap4869

Tough one bill. I worked the ambulance for a while. Searching the river trying to dodge the broken ice while trying to find second victim. Two hours in that river then learned that the driver had dropped him off at home 15 minutes before the wreck. Angry drunks cursing me with every breath, while I tried to treat the kid he injured when he left the road. The ER and Surgery was a breeze compaired to that. You have my complete gratitude and respect for the carreer that you follow. Oh by the way, how well did Liams jacobs ladder survive the trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim it survived the trip well. About every 20 minutes I would hear click clack from the back seat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some good video. I'm in there a few times, but the video of the fire is pretty impressive.
http://fox2now.com/2014/06/19/all-lanes-of-northbound-i-55-shut-down-for-truck-accident/


----------



## mojapitt

Sad pictures Bill. Sad situation. Glad the first responders were ok.


----------



## JL7

Bill…that's quite a day at the office…...quite a day for sure. Really appreciate you folks who risk it all for us…..

William…..funny story! Good to see you're in the shop, the dog cage(s) are first rate and the band saw is shapin' up.

Gary - maybe you should try bingo?


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. I'll give odds that the truck driver that rear ended the UPS truck was texting or yapping on his cell.

We had a tractor trailer run a rail crossing and slam into the side of the same Amtrak Train 74 rides to Bean Town, derailing the train. Truck driver died in the crash and later it was confirmed he was speeding to make up time and 
texting on his cell….

Sandra…. your daughter sounds like a smart cookie and mature for her age. Way to much teen drama in middle school. My oldest was freaking out to start high school last fall, and feared that she would get asked out on a date by an upper classman looking for "fresh meat". I told her I could solve her problem for her, and decreed "your not allowed to date until your 16, so just blame your mean old dad". She was SO relieved and didn't worry about it for another minute.


----------



## JL7

Picked up a weird lot off CL today…...a lot of Walnut plaques for $20…....I know, what am I'm thinking?? There's a bunch of them and thought maybe the CNC would come in handy for these….










There were a few little odd pieces in there also…..check out the joinery on these….


----------



## DIYaholic

What a day for all….

William,
Great Crate…
Marvelous Medical Memory….

Bill,
I hope you were careful, on scene….
Wouldn't want you to slip on a banana!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I appreciate your work and of your first responder brethren (and sistren (?)) as well. I hope the other injured at today's scene recover, as well as all the other responders on scene. We lay people don't have to face those life or death situations like y'all do. Thanks for doing the work that many of us can't, don't, shouldn't or wouldn't.

Sandra-Best wishes for Mr. 74 to have comfort and relief.

William-Nannette and I LOL'd at that story! Simply awesome. That's one way to see if the doctor has read your chart, huh? Nice dog crates too. I thought they were end tables with small jails for toddlers with a record.

Jeff-I'm sure you could come up with some great ideas for those plaque blanks. If nothing else, they could turn into some nice cutting boards. It looks like you could use those slotted pieces in a T-slot to raise the level of a T-track, although I'm not sure why someone would want to do that . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I would have taken the plaques also. Better to have it, worry about what for later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt there's no doubt he wasn't paying attention. Traffic was completely stopped in front of him. His truck came to rest about 300 yards from the point of impact.

Jeff those should prove useful. Those t track pieces are interesting. Wonder what they were for.

Come mister tally man, tally me banana. Daylight come and we wanna go home.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Nice little haul….
I can see the plaques running through the Carvewright.
Those look like full extension drawer glides….
Ya gonna put them to use???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Isn't a sistren where rain water collects under the front porch? Mor was that a sistern?
Don, the amazing thing is that no one else was hurt.


----------



## JL7

Don - good idea on the cutting boards…...that is a definite "PLAN B" for the boards….most of them have finish on them, probably urethane, so that's an issue!

Not sure what the little t-track things are? But Randy, I was thinking drawer slides also…the little pieces in the photos are all I have, but now I got ideas….(and patterns!)...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, how do you like your new finish recipe? Any problem with the poly over the shellac?


----------



## mojapitt

I talked to customer service at Varathane (the brand I am using). They said that water based poly will work over shellac, oil based poly will not. No problem so far.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thinkin' they could also be table extensions….
Ya know, to add a leaf.

Sistern….
An unpaid person hired to aggravate young boys!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to know Monte. I'm interested in using other finishes.


----------



## DIYaholic

No TGIF for me….
I'll be a workin' & a slavin' on Saturday!!!

I believe that means I should rest up…

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Nice find, Jeff! Those T-track pieces look like someone was playing with a new set of router bits. 
Bill, here's the link to the Jacob's ladder video I mentioned 




I don't understand what she's saying. It's fun to try and make the shapes she does.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning all. Coffee is on. 2:30 am, day has begun.


----------



## Doe

Monte, that's a real beauty! Do *you *like that one? As for posts, I didn't have the guts to post anything for at least a year, maybe two. Now I'm yakking with y'all.

General question: may I say y'all? It sort of comes out when I'm talking here. I think I said y'all at work once.

Bandit, you're a fine figure of a man. I know a piper who looks a lot like you so I could imagine you in a kilt. I'm glad you survived the sticking and zapping.

Gene, I thought it was something completely different. I learned about the Bernoulli effect when I took an astronomy class in college. I'm full of useless information, as my mother used to say. Or I'm like Rudyard Kipling's elephant's child, "full of 'satiable curtiosity". That's bit nicer.

Candy, I was afraid someone would ask. I work for a financial institution in the Internal Controls department. Have you heard of Sarbanes Oxley? It's the US legislation that hopefully would prevent another Enron mess. I report on our controls to make sure we are compliant with legislation. I also test controls to make sure they're designed and operating effectively, and some other stuff. Law enforcement of a financial nature. Sort of. Maybe.

Great news about his Nubiness.

Stumpy, where the heck are you? You don't call, you don't write. . .

William, I love the crates! When we had the boys, they'd be locked up in crates whenever the cleaning ladies came. Kippy would have helped them clean up (a born supervisor) and Kirkie would have bit first and asked questions later. We had two plastic crates in our bedroom expressly for the purpose and I thought it would have been really nice to have some proper furniture instead. Your crate with drawers (for cookies and such) and a table top would have been perfect. Funny doctor story.

Thank you to all the first responders, law enforcement, and military people who care for others. I really couldn't imagine doing it myself.

Jeff, great deal!


----------



## boxcarmarty

TGIF…..


----------



## Doe

Yes!


----------



## mojapitt

I try to be thankful for every morning I wake up. Some days I am more thankful than others.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,
TGIF, last day of school. Lots to be grateful for this morning.
And coffee. That always helps.

Doe - sounds like an interesting, but paper heavy job. Glad we have people like you watching out for that stuff.

Bill - Many years ago, I took a Fire Scene Investigator course. Found out that I did NOT want to be a fire scene investigator, so my hat is off to you.

What else? Daughter came back from the dance happy, had a good time, no drama and ate cinnamon toast with me at 10:30pm.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is morning….
It is Friday….
Not necessarily good nor TGI….
Work today & tomorrow!!!

Weather is nice, should last a while.
Coffee consumption commenced….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hubby and daughter are leaving later today for their second annual back country camping trip.
Son is going to cub camp tomorrow morning.
So - me and the dog and entire Saturday at home!!

I was riding around on my broom a bit this morning and pronounced that whatever mess they all left would still be here for them when they get back….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, off to work for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra. I know about the broom business. Candy was on hers for a while yesterday. Most of the time I just call her B.O.B. Bossy Old Bitty or Bitty Old Broad. Actualy I don't say "Bitty" but I am feeling generouse to her this morning (she hasn't spoken to me yet). I hope you realize that it is all in jest. 
Have a great day on the job.
The rest of you bums just get on the job and donate to the politicians who know better than you how to spend your money. 
Candy is going to the DMV today and renew her licence. I hope they have a wide angle lens for the camara. OH NO! Now I've stepped in it for sure. Just the start of another day in heavenly bliss. 
OH by the way, she searched the shop over looking for the rubber hammer. I thought that she didn't want to harm the project she was working on. Turned out that she didn't want to hurt herself using a steel hammer. I didn't ask what she was up to. Just another time when it is better just to say nothing and walk away.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of yard sales today and tomorrow…...and me with a $1.25 in me pocket…...

A Payday is next week, of sorts. Cashed in the 401, just to pay things up, for now.

Have a small block plane…..only mark on it is a name on the cutter….COLUMBIA….? Looks like a Stanley made knuckle cap plane. Haven't found a scrap of info on it, anywhere…. I HATE Mysteries.


----------



## lightcs1776

Doe, Sarnanes-Oxley makes a mess for us. I understand the reasons for it, but it sure puts a like t more pressure on IT and auditing.

Jeff, $20 for all that seems like quite a deal.

Sandra, good that your husband's getting the support he needs from the organization.

Monte, 2:30 AM? That's not right.

Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! 
Let the blink fest begin! New driver's license means new picture and I always blink. Ugh. Last time there was a room full of people offering suggestions. The unspoken ones, I'm sure, were "C'mon lady! We don't have all day!" 
Blink


----------



## bandit571

Well, feeling more human as the morning drags on…..FIRST Mountain Dew is almost gone

Used a patch of Neverdull to shine up a block plane, and now, all I can smelll is that stuff…...FOUL ODOR! Cleans ans shines very nicely, but hold your nose….

Even the two brass knobs are shining like gold. Dressing up this Block plane for some good photos, and maybe find out who or what made it…


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. I know the feeling about being broke. Social security came in wednesday AM. By wednesday PM I was broke again. Rust addiction just has no mercy on the wallet. I am going to have to talk Candy out of retireing and into finding a second job just to keep the creditors off the doorstep. I have enough left for a pair of cheap Walmart sneakers. She saw me walking across the yard and pontificated in her gentle manner that my shoes looked like %&)@ and I was walking on the side of my feet. YOU ARE GOING TO GET A NEW PAIR!!! I must get to Wally World before she gets mad and cooks.

Doe. "Y'all" is proper English. Use it anywhere, any time. Come on down and we will even teach you the Rebel Yell and other truly proper behavior. Just don't let Sandra see us or we are slammer bound.


----------



## lightcs1776

Jim, folks here sometimes look at me funny when I say Y'all, but since I live in NY (not the city), I just blame it on their ignorance of the English language - grin.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, Jim and Candy remind me of the couple next door on "I Love Lucy"


----------



## lightcs1776

Fred and Ethel … In black and white.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

I'm gonna try Neverdull …... I got 2 old planes a few weeks back that need a shine!


----------



## GaryC

DANG!!! That's a nice workbench, Nikki


----------



## bandit571

Get a few wire brush wheels for a drill/drill press. That will get rid of the worse of the junk. They might even clean the handles up. Wire wheel them then finish up the metal with the neverdull.

Then maybe tune them up?


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Gary….....There sitting on a desk in my dinning room.


----------



## GaryC

If I had done that, my poor wife would be in the hospital from exhaustion from the beating she would give me


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-Should we put out an APB on Sir Stumpy? Does anyone have a Stumpy beacon like Commissioner Gordon had for Batman?

Doe-I use y'all in my writing all the time and in speaking too. I approve of the use of y'all.

Monte-Up at 2:30? Why bother going to sleep at all? You don't even burn moonlight!

Sandra-Camping therapy for Mr. 74 sounds like a good idea. You have the shop all for yourself all weekend. I guess we'll see a completed project posted on Monday?

Randy-Hang in there, buddy. Your weekend will come soon enough!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Good haul for 20 bucks, Jeff. Whatever those DT slides were for, it was hefty. Maybe for Monte's "big Drawers" customer.

*74*, Glad to hear your daughter's school dance was fun for her. And, cinnamon toast with her when she got home is awesome, mom.

finishing up window trim today. Found out that I should have been a bit more precise in building the hole for the A/C unit. Lack of foresight is a Gene trait.


----------



## HamS

Good morning friends. Last night we got the gig in 15 minutes before the rain started. We will see about tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, nothing like holding an electrical instrument, singing into a steel microphone in the rain, to get your blood pumping.


----------



## mojapitt

Nikki, I do my finishing in the house until I get my shop setup. My dogs don't seem to mind.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Monte …. I know what you mean! My cat never says a word about what I bring home….LOL


----------



## mojapitt

My cat is too fat to jump up on anything. As long as I don't disturb her nap, she's ok with it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mornin misfits 
William great job on the crates ,

Bandit first thing i see when i came to site was you standing there in shorts, just to early

Monte me too,usely thank ful when i get up and other days just as thankful to go to sleep and get it behind me that was a nice build you did looks great ..loved the finish

Doe that Israeli Flag was a gift from a friend over there i been studying the Hebrew language for several years and had commented about the star of David looked cool on there flag .its been hanging there a while

74 sounds like shop time to me

Nikkie nice planes Bandit can help with the restore of them he dose some great work on them

Jeff i know you and you will do some creative stuff with that wood ,have had several comments on the frig magnit all good ,one wanted one with something else on it told her i would ask ya


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all started WAY too early for me this morning. Chiggers cut into my sleep time last night.

Candy/Jim, That Jacob's ladder thing is very cool. Did Jim make one?

William, those crates are WAY cool.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to Monte


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mornin Gene i have the same trait  but have great hind sight

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Got this link via Facebook, some interesting wedding photos

http://guff.com/most-wtf-wedding-photos-ever/


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, eddie. Mine's 20/20 also. If we really learn from our mistakes, I should be a bloomin' genius by now.


----------



## bandit571

Scrounged up $5 and went to one place. SIX handplanes, mostly held together by rust. One was even missing everything from the cutter forward. Found ONE worth the effort to even pick up for the $5

A Millers Falls #14 maybe a type three? Will know more by this evening…..film @ 2300 hrs…

Have to go and mow the hayfield, er yard. IF the mower will run, and this right leg holds up….


----------



## mojapitt

When we are young and in our partying days, we couldn't always remember what we did for our birthday. Now, we don't do anything worth remembering.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Too early for those. I guess love conquers all, huh?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-Doo Nubbers…. & Happy Friday,

3 days of beautiful weather in the forecast, so I guess it's a weekend of splitting firewood and possibly pulling down the exterior corner trim to inspect for meeces dens.

I'm gonna whoop me some mouse butt just like I whooped them ant butts (or thoraxes)

Jeff…. nice haul on the plaques…. perhaps that's your cue to start up a custom sign and plaque business on-line. My neighbor has done custom wood signs (and routed with templates) for years, and I think it's provided a steady little side income for her.

Sandra…. Back country camping? I'm impressed! My girls shriek at the sight of every little bug and would have nothing to do with it. We're camping with my brother and his wife up in a park near Acadia after the 4th. Adults in my brothers deluxe 45 ft. 5th wheel home (with multiple pop-outs) and kids in a nice tent…. :^) And they're already complaining.

Andy & Bill…. you guys feel free to keep all the chiggers out there. I haven't had chigger bites since I was a kid.


----------



## Dauphin

Good morning all. Can I still call it morning?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Happy Birthday. Hope your days is filled with all the people and things you love. I know, it sounds like a Hallmark card. That link to the wacky wedding photos was disturbing. The Shrek and Fiona one looked like something you'd see at a child's birthday party.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch break….
Just another day in *anti*-paradise….

No reason to proclaim TGIF….
except that tomorrow, I get to work all ALONE….
No one to irritate me!!! ;^)

Sorry, no time to comment on everything….
*Happy Birthday, Monte!!!*

Back to the grind….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dauphin,
It's morning somewhere….
That & it's 5:00pm somewhere!!!!


----------



## Dauphin

Hey its morning in California!! Ok that settles it, I am going to leave the cubicle farm in search of the coffee pot! I am sure what is left there is not going to be for a novice coffee drinker but fortunately I am a Pro!


----------



## bandit571

Already Lunch time here, time for another Mountain Dew!

Hay Field that should be my yard has been mowed.

Millers Falls #14 Type 4 has been taken down to just parts. Will see IF it was worth the $5 I paid for it

Item I WAS bidding on over at Feebay has been canceled, due to "error in listing" so….I'm free to lok elsewhere…..so, what do I NEED from there…......


----------



## bandit571

Have to call down to Wright-Pat AFB to a Support Sqdn about getting my Retired IDs done.

Means a 45 mile one way drive (again) to sit in a office for half a day…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday Monte… & best wishes for the year to come.

Hi Dauphin. Hopefully the cubicle farm closes up shop for the weekend…. and the coffee shop doesn't :^p


----------



## CFrye

Great morning! 
Stopped by my friend Julie's place to get some eggs. They had cut down a hackberry tree in their yard. Did I want any? It's already cut in to (mostly) firewood lengths. I think I could still find some bowl blanks there, If not we're set up for firewood next winter. Oh and her in-laws cut down a silver Maple… the trunk is still standing about 20 feet tall. We requested that be cut in 10 foot lengths when the folks come back to finish the job. Andy, not sure the base will fit your mill. Gotta find a trailer to borrow…did I mention spalting on some of the maple?
All that before breakfast!
New driver's license pic in one blinkless shot! Won't share that. Folks might be eating (Andy). Other errends and and a rust hunt. Found a possible challenge for you Bandit. Pics to come.
gotta get Fred off the computer and back to work! ;-b


----------



## GaryC

*Happy Birthday, Monte*
Delivered Melissa's desk to her office. She had the maintenance men unload it and put it together. Lucky me
By the way, the "tore up truck" isn't as bad as I thought. I'll post a picture later. It did ruin the bumper. Big scratch with some denting in the quarter panel. Not as bad as it sounded.
It's already 100 in the shop. Maybe I'll sweat off some of this fat…


----------



## bandit571

BUMMER!!

While cleaning the base of the $5 Millers Falls #14 found a little something I did NOT want to see









Yep, a crack! $##@#$$# Crack! Might have a plan, though, you see, there happens to be another M-F base in da house









Might do a bit of trading around of parts? We'll see..

#


Code:


##

##!! Crack…....


----------



## lightcs1776

Perhaps you could cut around that crack and make a shoulder plane, if part swapping doesn't work?

Have a great birthday, Monte.


----------



## Dauphin

Bandit a machinist might be able to fill weld that crack and re-machine the surface.


----------



## DIYaholic

Afternoon people and others,

My workday is complete….
One more day to go for the workweek to end….
However, since I'm working alone & it will be a short day….
The alarm does NOT need to be set!!!

Dauphin,
It is good to see you out and about. Wasn't sure how much we would hear from you….
I can't speak for the others, but I wouldn't show up to talk with me!!!

Gotta go search Craigslist….
Wouldn't want to miss a gloat opportunity!!!


----------



## JL7

Definitely can't keep up here….....

Candy - what's the story with the Jacobs Ladder? Is that something you and Jim build….pretty cool…...and good luck on the big wood find….NICE!

Andy - those chiggers are nasty….haven't had em since I was a kid and we'd get them in our swimming hole….I always thought they were in the lake, but you got em in the grass…..are there different kinds??

Eddie - as far as the fridge magnets go, let me know what your friend is looking for, and we'll crank it out….or send a .jpg and we can cut from that…...I picked up some colored veneer recently which is really cool and should make some cool little carved signs….

And Matt…..as far as selling the signage, I am always open to the idea, wish I could make a living at it. Actually a good friend of mine just bought an older RV and is going to be doing the Flea Market circuit. She wants to sell mostly hand crafted items, so I'm working up a few things that could be made "cheaply" enough for the flea market crowd…...not holding my breath.

Anybody heard of an Amish marble towel holder? Pretty clever gadgets…might give that a try. I'm sure Matt is familiar because they use the same concept to hold blueprints on the wall in the drafting department….

Happy Birthday Monte…...take it easy tonight you party animal…..

Gary - how many pounds did you lose today? Should Melissa start to worry about you gettin' away??

Nice to see you stopping by Bryan…...

I missed a bunch, but enough pecking for now….....


----------



## mojapitt

This last half hour can't go quickly enough. Got wood to saw. Hope the weather is good for everyone this weekend.


----------



## DamnYankee

I have come to the conclusion that idiots are far more creative than smart people.


----------



## Dauphin

The cubicle farm is teaming with excitement as the occupants become aware that quitting time is near at hand. Yes, gone is their once comatose silent state and now the roar of everyone cleaning off desks, shuffling papers etc etc. Cant wait for 5pm!


----------



## Dauphin

All right I am outta here! WooHoo!
See yall next week! Have a great weekend.


----------



## mudflap4869

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTE* As we said when we were imortal. " Bartender, set em up till I can't. " Not sound practice so don't try to follow it. 
Candy can tell you about the Jacobs ladder. I couldn't begin to explain it, it is so simple that my mind just can't shuts down when iI try to gigure it out. Ask Liam, he is an old pro by now. 
*HELP* Candy found a part of another rust wad of a plane, and is as usual wearing the computer out trying to identify it. Simple answer. It is made of steel and cuts wood. What more do you need to know? Actualy she is looking at pictures of plane parts and trying to figure out what model it is without taking it apart and looking at it all. IF,IF,IF. *IF* a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt when he hopped. 
Well I gotta find some groceries then back to the grind after it cools off a bit more. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday Monte!!
Hi Dauphin!
Nicki, are the planes done yet?
Jacob's Ladder was one of my first "wood working" projects. How hard could it be, right? Some ribbon, tacks and blocks of wood, easy peasy. Wrong. Seems the ribbons can't be too tight or too loose or it won't work. The tacks wanted to bend, split the pine I used, or just fall out. The jointer kicked back a block I was trying to shave 'just a little bit more' off (jointers and 2×3x1/2" pieces of wood do not play well together). Of the 4 I made only 2 of them worked. My Mom claimed one and Liam got the other. 
Shameless, I read once "Nothing is foolproof(idi. They are just too ingenious!" 
Pictures:
Argh! picture picking thing not working! To the phone to post from there…maybe


----------



## CFrye

Hacked up hackberry








Still holding on to the clothes line(?)








One piece of spalted silver maple came home with us, about 12" diameter








RUSTY! 


















Yeah, it's not all there. Missing knob, iron, chip breaker and lever cap. I think it's a circa 1910-ish Sargent 418?
Bandit, you said you needed a victim…


----------



## DIYaholic

*Got WOOD???*

Nice haul, Candy….
Looks like all pieces parts…. parts to be made…. parts to be had….

The microwave has relinquished sustenance….
Fridge supplied a little "wash me down juice"....a cold one at that!!!


----------



## JL7

Better yet - PICTURES! Good finds Candy…..Thanks for the Jacobs Ladder tutorial….I'm thinking we need a video of Liam showing us how it works…...Where's Bill?

Randy - waiting for the CL gloat…...................


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..JEOPARDY!....
Then maybe a NY Mets game….


----------



## DIYaholic

No gloat worthy CL adds today….
Just some LV clamps at 1/2 retail….
I may consider looking into them tomorrow, but….


----------



## mojapitt

Jeopardy and the Mets. A little self abuse tonight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea Jeff. If only i had brought it to branson. You and marty gonna meet me at the show. Long weekend in branson in branson commence. Here til monday. Lots to catch up on.

Happy bday Monte. How will you celebrate.


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, no lbs lost here. Maybe an oz or two. 
According to your computer program, does it still look like Ohio?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, im no investigator either. Just know the basics.


----------



## mojapitt

No celebration. Trying to finish a gun cabinet. Then I have 5 sets of shelves and a bar top to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Jeff?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe Jeff is on his way to meet you Bill.


----------



## JL7

As Randy would say…...*HERE I IS!*

Still doing some glue-ups…..got another "strange glue" going….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm a glutton for punishment….
At work…. At play…. In life!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, You didn't get chiggers from your swimming hole as they are the larval stage of grass mites. The adult mites won't bite (they live on grass).

Candy, That hackberry doesn't look worth fooling with (I know how bad you hate that!) but the maple should produce some great lumber if it's not too punky. Is the maple bigger than that pecan we sawed?

Monte, Your birthday "celebration" sounds about like mine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Whether you are celebrating or not….
I'll have several cold ones, in honor of your B-Day!!!


----------



## CFrye

Andy, will it at least be good for fire wood? sniffle, sniff, chin quivering


----------



## GaryC

Dang it, Jeff… Now I'm going to be wondering what the heck you're doing. You need to do a step by step on this one so I can keep up. I really like the colors I may have to sneak in a trip to minisorta to see what you're doin'


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your lose Candy…...

Andy - good to know…..this whole time I thought they were in the water…..I suppose it was walking on the beach…either way, nasty little critters. Hope you can knock them to the curb..

Gary - too late for the step by step, sorry…...but nothing really magical going on. Just gluing up scraps and running them thru the planer. Then see what kind of patterns may occur. You don't need to guess what this one is, cause I don't know either…...


----------



## JL7

But you're always welcome in minisorta…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy cow Batman.

Let's see..

Happy Birthday Monte! You better not be getting any ideas for your wedding from those pictures.

Someone please 'splain to me what a chigger is. We have black flies and mosquitos, but not sure if we have chiggers.

Jeff - what do I say? That's like a woodworker's OCD dream. Sigh…

Jim - I've got you pegged already. Crusty on the edges and a big soft teddy bear on the inside.

Hi Bryan. Sorry that you live in cubicle land. You have my sympathy.

Bandit - you've corrupted us all. hand planes galore here lately.

Nikki and Candy - I would suggest you take a picture of the planes from all sides before taking them apart.
Then a glass pie plate full of Evapo-Rust and you're good to go. The wooden hand planes don't float my boat quite so much.

Matt - Mr. 74 and Offspring #1 will be in Acadia tomorrow am. That's where they're headed. One of the best trips I ever went on was backcountry camping in Kejimkugiq in Nova Scotia. Can't do the sleeping on the ground thing anymore, but it's nice to see them have father-daughter time.

Shop time tomorrow. I think I'll take the phone off the hook, put on my shop clothes, and only wander in to have cereal for supper.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oooh, maybe not cereal. Maybe Lays chips and helluva good onion dip. And vodka. 
Now I'm talking crazy. Better go to bed. It's past 10.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
That sounds like a wonderful meal….
How do I get an invite???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea if there are chiggers in Canada. Little tiny bugs like Andy said. My understanding is that they feed on ya. Scratch the skin and then secrete enzymes. Your body is allergic to the enzyme and its very itchy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I know the feeling….
Even when I know what I'm makin'....
I still don't know what it will be!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only caught one…a brown trout. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## JL7

Funny 74….....enjoy your shop time….....

Speaking of OCD, I realize i don't even hold a candle to some out there…....the guy I bought the walnut plaques from yesterday is way over the top..

It took an hour and a half to pick up these simple materials…....in the meantime, I got a full explanation of:

- The Rosewood European style Woodworking bench serviing as a side table in the dining room…...A-mazing….

- The walnut and birdseyes maple cabinetry that surrounded this oversized room…...(he lives just a few blocks from the Governors mansion)

- Had to experience the surround sound system and was challenged to find the (golf ball sized) speakers..

- Had to wait while he finished mixing this monthes dog food - as it turns out, he returned to that task 4 different times during the visit…...

- The collection of birdseye maple is nothing most will ever see…....all S4S and he claims over 1000BF. I would guess he's close.

- The basement shop was so OCD - I'm still trying to comprehend it…....it makes my shop look uncluttered and open

- Has a (guessing) 10'x 22' model car race set that is suspended to the ceiling (also part of the basement shop) and is lowered by remote winches…...Marty would like this….similar to the model railroad stuff, but this is top of the line race car stuff…...

That was a quick summary…..one of those weird stops…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is watching the Mets again


----------



## JL7

Time to push again….....


----------



## JL7

Bill, are you supposed to be fishing in the pond at the theater?


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Good firewood when dry.

Sandra, You can Google chiggers for the full lesson and I kinda doubt if they occur that far North. Basically chiggers are the larval form of grass mites. Don't think we have black flies but our deer flies will really put the hurt on ya! And then there are the 2" long horseflies….......and ticks….........We got bugs!

Bill, Liam's fish looked a lot bigger!

Jeff, That guy sounds pretty normal to me!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mets down by 2….
Top of 8th inning, 1 out, Mets with runners on the corners….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried fishing in the theater pond, but all I caught was popcorn.
Andy, Liam's fish was about 10 times bigger.


----------



## bandit571

Jack plane rehab:









Didn't hear any cracking noises, might go ahead and sharpen the iron up. Cracking noises?









It may have happened when that idiot that sold me this, dropped it a while back, and chipped a corner off. The rest cleaned up nicely









Even the sole









Just a five dollah Jack plane….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
In a theater you say….
You could have caught….A Fish called Wanda!!!
Starring Kevin Kline & Jamie Lee Curtis….


----------



## bandit571

Chiggers? One year, I was down in North Little Rock for a training two weeker….

First two weeks of July. We wound up using flea collars around each ankle, and made a belt of them too. One fellow had one bite per square inch….on the entire body. Went through a few bottles of clear nail polish, just to stop the _itch…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Top of the 9th….
Mets down by 1….
Only 3 outs…
Oh wait….
Game Over…. (insert video game sound)


----------



## firefighterontheside

John Cleese and Michael Palin as Kkkkkken.


----------



## DIYaholic

Since it is a school night….
'tis time to say….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Morning nubbers. Little slow this morning. Coffee is served.


----------



## bandit571

Love them "Uncle Charlie Horse Wakeups"! NOT! Ever have one right above the ankles? Just can't get them to "let go" either. Strange that a glass of milk makes them release….

BIG glass of MILK is now gone, Uncle Chuck is starting to quiet down….. way too early in the morning

Top of the Morning to ye!

( and the remains to meself)

Might sharpen a few irons today, too rainy for any Rust Hunting…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' Monte & all,

I'll take some uh..uh… c o f f e e, yeah that's it….


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, welcome to the 1st day of summer….


----------



## mojapitt

A preview of the exiting conclusion of the "Big Drawer Project"


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
SUMMER! Love it.

No chiggers here. But we got these. 









And these. 









At least you can see 'em.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. Busy day ahead purchasing and then replacing the broken porch sliding doors with unbroken French doors, then back to the walls.

Monte, you've really got a back for that BKP. Really looks good.

Looks like good weather for you, Randy.

Bandit, love seeing the plane clean up projects.

Sandra, enjoy your shop time.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You raise the bar, with every passing project….
You sure have some mighty big drawers, err shoes to fill!!!

I love the blue "accent"!!! ;^)

I need to motivate myself….
Get my workday started…. so that it can end!!!

Have fun, play safe….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we will all try to enjoy the day since you can't


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I wouldn't want it any other way!!!

I'm outta here….


----------



## Gene01

Window trim done. Tow mower serviced and sharp blades installed. Another day gone. I hate changing those blades. Not good at crawling under machinery any more. Well, the crawling isn't bad, but getting up to get parts and tools is a b!tch. Like I said, foresight and planning is not my strong suit.

Got some toys in the mail yesterday. A lock miter setting doo hicky, a couple new Shopsmith saw arbors, and two new Tenryu blades. Another thin kerf ripper and a cutoff blade. Time to play.

Built an 8' fence for the SCMS last week. Now, it's time for a sliding stop. Might try out the lock miter jig for that.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, Another nice looking gun cabinet. What's the space above the big drawer for? Paper targets?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning!


----------



## CFrye

Gene,. we've got those here too. Hate fall migration (or whatever it's called) of the trannies! Ugh!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy summer all! Headed to silver dollar city this morn. Don im gonna look for your friend.

BRB


----------



## DamnYankee

M U S T. H A V E. C O F F E E E E e e


----------



## mojapitt

There is actually a small drawer that goes into the slot. I am putting a divider in it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

May be attending an auction this afternoon, haven't decided yet…..


----------



## Gene01

Fresh pot on the counter DY. Grab a cup and have a sit down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That cabinet reminds me of one I recently finished for a customer with a large drawer on the bottom…..


----------



## bandit571

One saw has been worked over. Got out a BIG file, and jointed some teeth to match the rest, then a saw file to sharpen them up. Clean it up and set it aside









It is now a nice, and clean, and SHARP 140 yr old saw. Nice big crooscut saw.

As for the Pick of the Litter. Took the iron through the Scary Sharp routine. Sat down on the toolchest, facing the grinder, and ground a new, straight edge. Hollow ground, too. Set the iron in the honing guide, and went up to 2K grit. Re-install into the cleaned up Jack









Not too shaby? Fir scrap first. Then a chunk of Walnut









Shavings coming up from the center of the iron, as I knock the corners back a hair. No corner tracks that way.
Sharpened a spare iron









The iron itself is a $3 Home Depot Buck Brother 2'' iron. Nice and thick, too. I have a 8" radius iron in the Scrub Jack, and this will replace it, if I want to have a square edge iron.

Shined a few other saws up, then hang them up in the ceiling joists









My D-7 crooscut go-to saw









and a Pheonix Warranted crosscut I use in the plastic Miter Box…

Been a quiet morning here, a bit rainy….


----------



## mojapitt

Big drawers are fine for clothes, towels, etc. But I just get the impression that he's going to load these with junk. It's a guy thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can sympathize


----------



## GaryC

It's still morning" isn't it? Honey do day. Hope the list is short. 
Monte, another nice one. You've got a nice little side business going. You're waaaay too productive for me to hang with. I have too many slow and lazy bones.
Marty, that's a good looking cabinet. Is it a vanity?
Went by Lowes while I was in town. They still had a few clamps. Now I have them Did you know when you go into those places, you can have anything you want if you just hand them a little plastic card?


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-thank you for telling Cedric hi from me at SDC. Hope y'all have a great time.

Gene-you've already done more today than I did all of last week.

Monte-you've already done more today than Gene did all last week. Another fine piece of furniture.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's a perfect complement to the set!

Gene, The tarantulas don't bother me but you can keep the scorpions! We have the occasional rare scorpion but not often. Carol did have one in the shower with her years ago and has never forgotten it!

Got both granddaughters today so see y'all later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, It's a vanity. I'm finishing a med cabinet now for the same customer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take them fishing andy. They can use chiggers for bait.


----------



## TedW

Good morning All… Happy Sunday! and Happy Summer!

I hate those morning charlie horses. One thing I've learned is never to streatch until I'm fully awake and out of bed. They seem to happen only when I'm still not fully conscious and my muscles don't know when to stop.

Monte, the Big Drawer project is looking great.

Gene, them's some cute little buggers. Are they house trained?

Just wanted to actually post something this time, as opposed to my normal lurking. Time to get busy doing stuff!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, they should be proud of it. Beautiful work


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, with bugs like that, I don't ever want to be your neighbor.


----------



## Gene01

Well guys, to be honest, we are too high for the scorpions. But we do get those 8 legged hair balls occasionally.
A couple of times we've had one crawling up our screens on the patio. But, since the swallows have taken up residence (5 families now) the Tarantulas have not been back. In fact, most crawlies and flying bugs are pretty scarce now.

When we lived down south of Phoenix, our sons used catch the scorpions at night using a black light. They fed them to their science lab's pet rattlers. That and white rats. One son got stung by a scorpion high up on his inner thigh during the night. That was scary.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello Nubbers,

Beautiful day in Mainiac land.

Spent 2.5 hours mixing up Boragaud concentrate and sprayed all the areas in the attic where I've had Carpenter Ant problems in the past, as well as areas I'm suspicious of. Then crawled into the area behind the knee wall of our cape framed addition and sprayed in there. I'm getting too old and fat to crawl around on my belly with goggles and a NIOSH mask on like that. But I'm also too cheap to pay somebody else to do it for me.

We had a Chick Pea salad with dinner last night and I'm adding Chick Peas to my list of forbidden foods after being cramped up all morning. Worst I've been in 9 months. So far everything on my list is something I really like :^(

Thinking about hotdogs for lunch. Then going horizontal for an hour before firing up the tractor to split wood.

My wife is playing Scrabble with her 90 year old boyfriend again today. I miss not having her around. No one to listen to my complaining :^p


----------



## bandit571

Finished up a rip saw just a bit ago

27-1/4" of very BIG teeth to file sharp.

Sanded both sides of the plate to clean off all the rust and dirt…aka "patina"

Saw is now quite shiny, and very sharp! Took only six strokes to go through 4" of a rip. This thing is very hungry! 5.5 teeth per inch. Yep, it is a rip saw. The best kind too. No names on it, no etch on it, just a good old work all day saw. NOT a Museum piece saw. Doesn't even look like it will need to be "set', as the kerf is bind free. My kind of saw!


----------



## CFrye

Great looking cabinet, Marty!
More rehab wonders from the dungeon, Bandit. I decided it would be cost prohibitive to sent the Sargent 418 to you. Unless my research is in error, it's only worth $0-30, complete? I'll practice on it. Actually, I want to do the rehab on *ALL* the pieces I have! LOL How about classes at Woodstick '15? Everybody bring a victim and a wire wheel…
Matt cramps after 9 months usually indicate labor.
Gary, how can an unending list be 'short'?
Later y'all!


----------



## mudflap4869

Hello all you Nubbers! And a pleasant summer day to all.
No scorpions here but lots of spiders of all races. Little green lizards with racing stripes have invaded the place but the Red Tailed Hawks are taking care of that. I have been fortunate to not have been bothered by chiggers in many years, but by tommorow I will probably be covered with them.
Sir charles woke me up at 5AM. How do you massage your right wrist when your left hand isn't even awake enough to follow orders? Forced myself not to scream and give Candy a heart attack. Name, rank and serial number my azz, I'll give you all the worlds secrets if you will just ease the pain. Drank some iced tea and said a few Shucky Darns while working on the treasonist wrist, then went back to bed for some real sleep.
Candy and my son are working me to death just trying to keep them working. I explained that I am on a fixed income so the less time *I* spend working the higher my hourly wages are. Wives are not supposed to talk to their loving husbands like she did to me. 
I sent my son into the shop to get a bar clamp and when he picked it up he turned to Candy and said "* Oh my god, I have a clamp in my hand*". She said something mean to her own flesh and blood, and ran him out of the shop. 
Now I had better get off my seat and set the example for them to follow. Maybe I will even work a little bit to show them that I still know how. It's kinda like booze, I wouldn't to over indulge.


----------



## bandit571

THE Rip saw is now done









Not too bad? It is a lot shinier that it shows up here. And them teeth shine up across a room. Won't even need the set









So, i'll just put it back. Have the saw hanging up, outside the area where my head might roam. Four saws in one day, I think I might be done for a while…...


----------



## bandit571

I am SUPPOSED to go out front, with the electric hedge trimmers and give the front hedge a "hair cut".

Problem? Hedge is about 40% SUMAC! Too bloody 'ot for long sleeves, and gloves. Might have to think on this a bit. Back fence is almost buried under a grape Ivy. Barely see the metal parts. So much for Walnut shavings hurting plant life…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh Don, guess who i met just now?









He is a great singer and player of the accordion and a nice guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

My workday & workweek are over….
Going to pull a "Bandit"....
NO, not a rust rehabestoration….
An AWN (After Work Nap) is fixin' to start!!!


----------



## DamnYankee

Chiggers…one thing I don't miss from switching from Army to Air


----------



## DamnYankee

My woodworking club is holding a 2×4 contest….anyone know where I could get some ideas?


----------



## boxcarmarty

This came in the mail today from ACME Baby Products…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looking for Advil… Got some good shop time in, then went for a swim in my neighbour's pool 
Rough life.


----------



## CFrye

"My woodworking club is holding a 2×4 contest….anyone know where I could get some ideas?" 
- DamnYankee
Pick-Up-Sticks? Sorry. ;-b I am amazed at what (other) people come up with for these 2×4 contests.
OOooo Marty! You got the drinking model! Looks like it was well packaged.
Sanda, pace your self.
Only took three Frye's to install a new ceiling fan in the office today! Nobody was injured AND it works.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, send it back, they are too expensive to maintain.


----------



## lightcs1776

Monte's right. Lathe's are nothing compared to yunguns.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Marty! How much?
Just got out of the pool myself Sandra.


----------



## DamnYankee

Candy - since you are new to this thread I will let you in on the joke….this thread STARTED with a Stumpy sponsored 2×4 contest. So while my club is holding a 2×4 contest I thought it'd be funny to ask this group.

Actually Stumpy sponsored two contests thus my tag line


----------



## TedW

Marty, you suck! Was that a CL find or eBay? I've always wanted to get me one of them wood wetters but it's just not in the budget, much less the maintenance costs.

Congrats on the ceiling fan, Candy. Every proper office should have one.

2×4 contest? Paint a block of it red and another block of it blue, slap some wheels on 'em, you got a pair of race cars. Or tie 'em to your feet and you got a pair of roller skates.


----------



## bandit571

front hedge row is hacked back to presentable size. Came in and scrubbed off any sap, just in case the SUMAC got to me. Can't spray the Sumac, as it will kill the hedge row. Oh well.

$5 jack plane is making see through shavings, two large handsaws sharpened up and two others cleaned up.

For some reason, I am a bit tuckered out right now. Don't know why. Just sitting here in front of a fan. getting ready to raid Randy's stash of dews….


----------



## TedW

My pens made top 3… woo hoo!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

How much did it cost for the Child-in-a-box.
Do they take CC.

Arlin


----------



## CFrye

I'm a little slow, DY.


----------



## DonBroussard

We don't have issues with tarantulas and scorpions here. If we did, we'd put the word out that 1) they're good to eat; 2) they are out of season; and 3) there's a limit on them. Locals would wipe 'em out!

BillM-Thanks for the picture of you and Cedric. He's high-energy, ain't he?

Candy-Live classes at Woodstick15 sounds like a great idea. We'll have to do class registrations to make sure the classes don't get too full.

Ted-Congrats on the Top 3! The pens look great. Your skills are improving very quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations on top 3 Ted. I am going to have to try lathe work. Something to do in my spare time. .


----------



## mojapitt

Randy must not have watched the Mets game, they won.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You are correct….
Now I can have a celebratory cold one!!!
Thanks for the update….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, you got that right. He was all sweaty.

Time for ice cream.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Great solution to eliminate scorpions and tarantulas from the world!

Sandra/Bill, I envy y'all the swimming pools.

Hot, humid, no breeze here today but did have record wood sales so I'm happy (and very sweaty). Getting closer to being able to put a roof over the mill!


----------



## JL7

Lot's of critter talk…...mostly just the killer mosquito's to worry about around here…...

Bill - cool you got to meet Cedric….!

Nice cabinet Marty…..glad you didn't fall in the lake…...

Gotta run…......BRB


----------



## mojapitt

Bar top project begins


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't the mosquito the Minnesota State bird?


----------



## ssnvet

Kids made dinner tonight and did a great job…. I'm stuffed.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That's a pretty fancy sawhorse that back piece is sitting on!

And the CHIGGER is the Oklahoma State Arachnid!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did you sell Andy? Now you have more room.

I envy you Monte. That looks like a fun build.


----------



## TedW

Pens made #1! Woo Hoooooo!!!!!

Monte… finish up that bar top, we need someplace to put our beers!


----------



## bandit571

Took things out on some more barn siding









That is the last of eight pieces, both edges are jointed. There is almost that much shavings on the floor too


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, you amaze me with your back. Looks like hand tools would be difficult to use.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on #1 Ted and Top 3 Monte! 
Almost big enough for all the Nubbers to belly up to Monte!
Kid's cooking night is great, Matt! Did they do the dishes afterwards?
How's the back, Bandit? Whatcha making now?


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I like the photo as much as I like the plane. I really do think some of your photos are frame-worthy, or would make great calendars. Here's a place that will print, sell and ship them for you… http://www.cafepress.com/+calendars I think they would sell.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I sold the whole stack of hackberry in the red barn, 1 stack of blackjack and 1 stack of pecan in the wood barn, and almost all of the elm stack in the wood barn. I now have room and concrete blocks so I can saw more! That hollow blackjack is staged on the mill waiting for sawing in the morning! Probably won't get much usable wood from it but what I get should be really pretty.

I need someone to come help me fell a BIG blackjack that wants to fall on my fence. Should have done it when Bill was here!


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'll be back in Tulsa in October, if the blackjack can wait that long. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes you should have!


----------



## CFrye

What a bonanza, Andy! It'll be after the 1st, before Fred uh, I mean, Jim and I can come down. Or October, when Don is there. We can have a tree felling party!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I'll be right over, to help….
Oh wait, I just finished another celebratory cold one, may have to wait on traveling…. sorry!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm sure Jeff will be right by….
He really doesn't have any other commitments…. like a job or anything!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, is there enough on the ring from the hollow blackjack that could be sold to woodturners for pens or handles or something?


----------



## bandit571

Back and right hip are not speaking to me right now. Back achs a bit, hip is sore, Uncle charlie wants to start back up. Outside of the right leg is the worse, but since I can stand still will moving the planes, ain't too bad.

One trip down an edge, and now a splinter is up under the finger nail. Never learn….

tried out a few jack planes too. Head count on just jack planes? 5 #5 sized ones, plus a 5-1/2 sized one, and a 5-1/4 sized one. There is a 18" long fellow still in the tool chest, hiding out, I think.

Building something? Hmmmm, we'll see what I can conjure up…..might have to raid the pole supply again..


----------



## lightcs1776

Evening all. Bandit's plane rehabs have me watching lots of planes on eBay. I think I'll take the #4 I got from him and start the second maple stool seat tomorrow afternoon.

Y'all have a great night. I've enjoyed reading all the comments, even though I haven't posted much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Andy. I'm happy to hear you had a good day. I can see how you have gotten hooked on the business.

Yeah, Chris, start on the stool!

Headed to the pillow. Trout fishing in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope all y'all enjoyed your Saturday….
& have an even better Sunday.

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## TedW

Andy, I wish I could come out there and help fell that tree. Sure would be a nice break from this noisy, crowded city for a while, and I'm sure you wouldn't mind parting with a few pieces that I can make a small project out of. I have helped lumberjacks back when I visited the backwoods of Alabama, when I was 14. It would be fun to do it again.

Bandit, looks like Chris is gonna provide you some competition. May the best bids win!

G'nite Randy, et al….


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I love my job. It's something like CSI without any gory bits. I'm fascinated by fraud (detecting not doing) although I don't come across it. I read an article about how to tell if someone is lying and was much entertained by Judge Judy for quite some time (he's lying! He's talking In the present tense!). I'm methodical, logical, with a very healthy sense of ethics. This a far cry from spending over twenty years in the music business. Oh, and I hate paper. I have a six inch drawer that I put paper and my laptop in. When it's full, I toss the paper in the shredder.

Chris, yes it's a good thing but a pita. Did you ever read about Enron? It's disgusting what those people did. I was tempted to buy a copy of their code of conduct that I saw on Abebooks. It sounded good, but I betcha there wasn't anyone in the company that followed it.

Nikki, nice planes and nice desk. Have fun!

Eddie, shalom aleichem. The only other Hebrew that I can think of off hand is baruch Hashem. Oy (sorry, that's Yiddish).

Bryan, thanks for stopping by. I hope you and your family are doing well.

Monte, I thought everyone has a junk drawer. One of the smartest things I ever did was when we moved after 20 years in the same house. I had a big Rubbermaid bin for all the leftover bits that weren't in other boxes. I had a bit sticker on it "if you can't find it, it's here". It came in handy for quite a long time because the stuff actually was there.

Gene, eeew. I'm very happy to be in Canada. Our bugs are annoying but smaller and less deadly. When we moved into this house there were some flies that looked like stealth fighters. They would take big chunks out of you. I haven't seen them for quite a few years and I'm very happy about it. Thinking of bugs, firefly season is overdue; I hope that they didn't freeze during the winter. I could spend hours watching them. Some had long slow flashes and some were over achievers that seemed to practice morse code.

Matt, chick peas are good for reducing cholesterol but if they give you tummy troubles it's not worth it.

Marty, there's nothing like a kid with a cardboard box. When our daughter was about three or four, she was very quiet in her room so I went up to see what she was up to. She was folded in half in a Fisher Price airport box sound asleep. I was hard pressed to get downstairs before I started laughing. I never figured out how she got out of it when she woke up.

Ted and Monte, congrats on the top 3!

It's 5 AM and I've been up since 3:30. The stone on my engagement ring has fallen off and it may be in the bed. I'm waiting for Gerry to wake up to see if it's there. Looking at the ring reminds me of when I was very small and my doll's eyes fell into her head-it was really horrible to look at.


----------



## Doe

No joy with the diamond. Next step is to sift through the chips under the lathe. Bummer. Found out that the cleaning ladies don't do under the bed-there's a dog's worth of fur under there.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Well, that's not right, either. It's still dead dark and eerily quiet. Got a solid eight hours of sleep last night. Hit the sack at 7:30. And, on the longest day of the year, too. 
Earlier risers fix the coffee and micro the day old donuts. All done. Dogs still asleep and won't talk to me. Same with Phyllis.

Doe, don't ya just hate rocks in the bed? Hope you find it.

Aha, the birds are up and singing. All's right with the world….at least with this part of the mesa.

Glad it's Sunday. Sure don't feel like working today. But, there's weeds to pull and ground to be graded. Ah well….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Doe - I hope you find your diamond. That stinks. For me it would be the sentimental value of it.
And I completely agree. I'll take snowstorms before tarantulas any day.

The house is very quiet this morning. Just me and the dog. Yesterday was shop time, today will be 'get the other stuff done' day'.

Hope it's a better day for you Bandit. Do you eat bananas? Some people swear by them for charlie horses. One before bed apparently.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe - I went looking, but can't find Eddie's answer about the flag. What was the story? 
Good morning Gene. Coffee's on.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, How was shop time yesterday? This was Eddie's reply: "that Israeli Flag was a gift from a friend over there i been studying the Hebrew language for several years and had commented about the star of David looked cool on there flag .its been hanging there a while"


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks.

Doe, hope you find the stone. Very big drag to lose them.

woke up with a headache. I must have been thinking in my sleep.


----------



## GaryC

Mornin' Non-sleeper night. Gene, my dog's sound asleep too. Won't budge. Sure wish I had a donut.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Ladies and Gents!
Hope you find the stone sooner rather than later Doe. I once spent 2 hours in the shop sifting through saw dust and shavings looking for a tiny gear (non-ferrous). I did find it in the last dustpanful of debris. 
Thanks for the coffee, Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Shop time was good - might take a picture of the mess.

Ran my router, and then made some adjustments to the clamps under the table. Ran more test boards through and have it set up to do the round overs for the chair pieces.

Cobbled together a jig for my bandsaw to do template cutting, and then got several of the pieces cut.

Shop looks like a pit, the house is a mess and I'm happier than a pig in…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all! Caught some nice fish this morning.

Doe that sucks. Good luck.

Monte, have some coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good day 74. We'll be seeing Adirondack chairs in no time.


----------



## CFrye

Monte and Ted in the top 3 again this morning!


----------



## bandit571

Marn'n to ye, ye Bums

Uncle Charlie played "REVIELLLE" this morning, twice! Might have overdid it a bit yesterday…

A second jack plane iron has been over the "new" diamond sharper. Digging around yesrerday, looking for something else, found a diamond sharpener thingy I got at a yard sale TWO years ago.

There is a cabinet in the kitchen. Was to be a four drawers chest of drawers. Used the drawer bottoms as shelves, and added a pair of doors onto the front. Things wind up in there, and since it is painted black, it is like a Black Hole. Nothing ever comes out, and is usually lost forever. IF something sits on the top for longer than a week, it will disappear into the cabinet, never to be seen again. Even has a defense against any search activity….AVALANCHE! Even sneeze into there and get a spill out….

Might get the weed trimmer up and running today…maybe.

Randy! Need more Mountain Dews son, getting low around these parts…


----------



## GaryC

Weather says 40% chance of rain. Just looked at the Radar. Looks more like 99% chance to me


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. No competition with Bandit on planes. I'm too cheap, from years of being broke (life is easier now, but old habits dies hard). I'm looking for specific items to fill specific needs. Plus, I watch to see if he is selling anything on eBay, so I know the seller will advertise with integrity.

Doe, good luck finding your diamond. I imagine that can be frustration.

Good to hear you enjoyed your shop time Sandra. Good mental health break that we all need from time to time. Hope your husband is having a great time camping.

Off to church. Y'all enjoy.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, seems there is a 3×3 chunk of spalted…something or other down in the shop. Green stripes all over it. Any ideas what to do with this 24" long chunk?

Two of the GrandBRATS are awake, and fightin'like heathens, or being tattletails, or botj. Seem to operate on the theory of "I'm LOUDEST, I win" Until they find out Grandpa will ALWAYS win that arguement…..

Til then, I happen to have a NEW pair of ear plugs, and will see IF they drown out the BRAT Noise….


----------



## Gene01

Gary, If you don't want that rain, haul it over here.
Melissa get her truck fixed, yet?

Chris, you can't compete with Bandit, anyway. He cheats. He offers a premium to his buyers and sellers. He sends them that picture of him in his shorts. He has 'em standing in line. Gets personal invites to bid and hefty discounts, too.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Plane therapy sounds like it's "working" for you. I just realized why I don't have back troubles. Mother Nature sets the summer temperature to "Broil" so any back pain is self-curing. Not sure how high heat affects your Uncle Charlie, though.

Doe-I hope you find your rock. I'll ask St. Anthony to lend you a hand.

BillM-You having scrambled eggs with fish this morning?

Sandra-I've heard that bananas hall with cramps too. I used to eat a banana with Hostess Ding Dongs with a tall glass of milk for breakfast about twice a week.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning' all,

Congrats….
Sorry, you lost it….
Glad you found it….
Good to hear….
Bummer….
Looks nice….

Theses are generic responses, in no particular order….
Please apply appropriately!!!

Looks like I have errands and chores to do….
Not the least of which is restocking the Mountain Dews!!!!

Trying to find the motivation, that the coffee was supposed to supply….
Maybe I should just chew whole coffee beans!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, i dont keep many fish, especially not trout. I did catch about Five, one was about 3 lbs. So we just had scrambled eggs and sausag.

Randy, thanks, thanks, thanks, it's ok, thanks. Get movin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I like that…..


----------



## Gene01

Good idea, Gary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', Grandyoungens' wore me out yesterday. Had to take 2 naps and go to bed early…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Just to keep you in the loop….
I started the chores…. 1st load of laundry is in the machine….
Trying to decide what is next….many things to choose from….

Make room for sander….
Make room for project lumber….
(both of which are still in my vehicle!!!)
Grocery , err Mountain Dew shopping….
Wash vehicle…. it is covered with dirt road remnants….

Ohhhhh…."Ask This Old House" & "Woodturning Workshop"....
That or perhaps a nap….


----------



## JL7

Good one Gary….......Also - I'm sure you've seen this, but here's some ideas for those fancy new Incra setups you have:

http://www.incra.com/product_photogallery.htm

Marty - please tell us that Randy can't get a grandbaby in the mail!!


----------



## JL7

Gene - wish we could send you some rain…...they are opening up dams today to prevent flooding in the Twin Cities today…..probably bad news for those to the south…....


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You are a pretty talented fisherman. I never could catch a trout on an artificial lure when I interned in Colorado. And you are the only person to catch a koi on an artificial. May have to start your own fishing show!

Monte, Anything that won't make lumber goes on the firewood pile for Candy to sort through!

It's getting hot and steamy so time to go saw into that hollow blackjack and see what's there.

Later


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, thanks for opening the dams for us but Don, eddie and Greg (that racist Cajun box guy) will likely get it instead. It all ends up in the Mississloppy, anyway.
They (local tv guys) are predicting an early monsoon season for us. Don't know if early means longer or just early on and early off. Either way, it don't mean rain. Just a spate of mugginess.


----------



## Gene01

Don, is this anywhere near you?

I think I might have waited on him to move!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have an opportunity to purchase some Black Locust….
Only looking at about 50bft, sawn to my specs….
Looking at having it cut 8/4 thick, 6'-8' in length, whatever width is available….

Can anyone suggest a "fair" price for this???
I've heard it is priced similar to white oak (here, in the east)....


----------



## bandit571

Yep, wonder which one was holding his beer?

.357 to the head, then push it out of the way.

Might be related to these guys? Seems a pick up truck with an open bed 9 no topper) was hauling five guys, two in the cab, three in the bed. Went down a steep hill on a dirt road, to cross a river's bridge. Truck slide off the roadway, and into the river. Two in the cab were able to get free, since the windows were down. The three in the bed drowned, as they were unable to lower the tailgate…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-It's about 90 minutes west of me. If that gator's still around and walking to where I am, I'll look out for him in about 2 weeks, but I expect that one of of my southern brothers will have him in the freezer before he gets here. As for Jeff opening up the dams, I doubt that we'll see any difference in the Old Muddy Mississippi.

Bandit-You're right-that's a "hold my beer" story.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, I'd pass. Just my experience, others may have a different experience but, Black Locust is some nasty, stringy, hard stuff. 
Makes great firewood, though.


----------



## lightcs1776

Gary … absolutely like love it!

Off and running now that service is over.


----------



## lightcs1776

Double post.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
Thanks for the input. I've never used or even seen Black Locust before. At this point, it is an option, for me to fill up some space on my lumber rack.

Does anyone else have experience with black Locust? What say you….


----------



## JL7

Got nothing here Randy…....

Some good "hold my beer" stories!


----------



## bandit571

Around here, it is called…..Fence Posts. Think it is related to "Ironwood"

I have enough trouble with white or red oak.


----------



## mojapitt

After a few drinks, goes along with a lot of stupid things being done.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I take all wood so that I make my own decision if I like it. Many times beautiful wood just requires a little more effort.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
& here I thought you knew everything!!!

Bandit,
It is very hard & rot resistant….
My thoughts were some outdoor items….

Monte,
I was thinking along those same lines….
Can't really have an informed opinion…. without first hand knowledge!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never used it either randy. Used to cut it it up for firewood. I know it is rot rresistant. Almost impossible to split. You got those chores done yet?


----------



## JL7

Randy - if the price is right, Monte has the right idea….give it a shot!


----------



## JL7

The latest oddity…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff thats insane.


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Oddly enough….I likes it!!!

Time to go and do something….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, that thing is wonderful. See, you need to so a step by step tutorial


----------



## JL7

Thanks guys….......

So Gary, glue, sand, repeat isn't enough info??


----------



## JL7

I'm patiently waiting for Don, William, Eddie (and now) Randy to submit there cutting board works. Not sure if everyone knows this or not, but William has *promised *to build one…....something tells me he will be raising the bar….

So Gary, should we add your name to the list? Also, I did do a video that shows the basic process HERE


----------



## GaryC

no visual learner


----------



## mudflap4869

I sunk enough locust posts into the ground as a kid on grandads farm to know that it is a pain to cut. And it will stand up to any kind of punishment you want to dish out. If it is seasoned it is like trying to drive staples into a peice of iron when stringing barbed wire. Other than that, just sharpen your tools and go for it. You can't make a mistake, just a peice of art.


----------



## bandit571

Was done doing a bit of lumber inventory…..found a few more barn siding boards to molest into …....
something.

Planed a few down, no splinters under a fingernail,,,,,this time.

About lunch time, ain't it? Who's doing lunch? What IS for lunch?

Better half and ONE GrandBRAT are at Church, stuck with the other VeryGrandBRAT. He has decided that the pup is a play toy. Been yelled at about every ten minutes to STOP!. About time for the "Board of Education" to come down of the hook…..

Either that, or kick them both outside into the backyard,.....and lock the door.

"Mean OLD Grandpa!"


----------



## GaryC

No, no…. No lists Everytime I get put on a list it turns into that well known, infamous, proverbial list that no one wants to be on


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: I see what I can find









"Black Board" Black Walnut & Black Cherry

been using in the kitchen ever since…


----------



## DIYaholic

Got my Free(k) Teak & Jatoba into The Lair….
Still need to make room on the lumber rack for it.

Turns out the sander is only 200 lbs…..
Should be a piece of cake….
Getting down the bulkhead stairs, into The Lair, all be me lonesome self!!!

If I don't return shortly….
Send Bill over to extricate me!!!
That and some of Bandits "lemonade" to ease the pain!!!

Of course, were Jeff to swing by and help with the translocation of the sander….
I may get to that end grain cutting board that much quicker!!!


----------



## lightcs1776

Lumber rack? What's that? I have a corner of the shop where I stand up any boards, except the maple. It's special so it is laid on the floor in the hall. Truth be told though, a lumber rack is already in the plans, once other priorities are done.


----------



## JL7

Gary….

Here's a couple more blogs….

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/35757

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/37272

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/37811

http://lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/38509

And I'll put your name on the list…...

Randy - I'll be right over…..wait by the mailbox…


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, thanks for the link on blog 37811, third one that you posted above. Fantastic tutorial.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, if youre trapped under the sander and need me, i can be there in about 24 hours. Good time to take a nap. 
Jeff I'll see what i can do with some scraps.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: plywwod on the stairs. Rope to lower the sander down the ramp, with YOU upstairs. Tie one end of the rope to something strong at the top of the stairs….no, not you. Run the rope around the sander. Let out just enough rope to let the sander slide down the plywood ramp…..SLOWLY.

Have fun!!


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Bandit's got it.
BE CAREFUL!
Holler if ya need help. I'll pick Bill up on the way through.
Should we bring a wench? We can pick one up around St. Louis. I used to know a place.


----------



## DamnYankee

Kept waiting for Randy to come around and mow my yard….guess I better go take care of it myself


----------



## mudflap4869

Gumbo for lunch and just sitting on my backside for a while. Lumber rack is anywhere candy leaves it lay on the 3/4 acre lot. I am just glad she hasn't decided to fill the lots across the street with logs and such. But I have noticed her eyeballing them with some kind of pain in the neck for me in mind. Her friends have offered her more tree trunks than we have room for or a way to haul them. I see another truck in the future and most likely another trailor. I gave both of the last two away a couple of years ago and she had a fit about that. didn't have the money to pay for his labor so he got the equipt that I hadn't used for several years. Life is a, well Bye Y'ALL


----------



## DIYaholic

The sander is free & clear, of the confines of my vehicle….
Hope it doesn't run away as I post this!!!










Bandit,
That is essentially the plan….
Hope it works!!!

Gene,
A wench may come in handy, after all is said & done….
A winch is what I need at the present moment!!!

Rob,
I'm a little busy right now…. sorry!!!

Bill,
Stand by for a rescue call….

I hope I don't make the evening news for the "Hold My Beer" report!!!


----------



## JL7

Funny stuff Jim….....you better hide…......

Randy…..looks like you're going to move this without me…..can you film the process…..purty please!


----------



## JL7

Gene, what exactly are you picking up in St. Louis??


----------



## StumpyNubs

Stumpy died? Why am I always the last to know?

A lot going on. Too much actually. The router lift is done. I had hoped to ave the video done by this weekend, but t may be another day or two. I'm talking to a publisher about writing a book. Not sure if it will work out yet, but we'll see. Also writing an article for one of the woodworking magazines. Seve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe aleikhem shalom to ya too, Upon you be peace also

Randy thats a heavy drum sander be careful its a handful.

Jeff thanks for the blogs .its on my list


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy not Dead .hes alive , good luck on it Stumpy


----------



## Gene01

Randy and Jeff, "Wench" is the word. Though as indicated, a winch might be better in the long run.

Jeff, there is plenty to pick up in St. Louis. Some is useful. Some might require a vaccination.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Makes good fence posts. If you let it season, it will throw sparks and smooth the teeth on your saw blades


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a miracle, Stumpy came back to life…..


----------



## Gene01

He Lives!!!!
Cancel the wake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wench, winch, whatever. Randy, ya ok? My number is 911.
Stumpys alive! Those were some tense days.

I've always needed a saw tooth smoother.


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, That CB is over the top (even for you)!

Randy, If ya had any friends, a six pack would probably get that carried down the stairs.

That gator "rassler" must have been from out of state. Everyone knows you shoot em before you move em!

The blackjack was a complete loss (except for firewood) but the elm had a surprise inside. Couldn't get the pic in the right place


----------



## DamnYankee

Glad to here it Stumpy


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy was/is in the house!

Good show. Ignore my caring message of concern.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy you been selling a lot of lumber .you should be about paid her off .i sure wish i closer to ya that elm is pretty


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 that flag in the shop was a gift from a friend ,i commented one day that the star of David in their flag was cool ,he sent me one


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's blackjack log


----------



## mojapitt

I still think that the turners might like it


----------



## JL7

Thanks Andy….and the Elm is amazing….!

Gene…..LOL…. 

Stumpy lives!

Eddie - in case you missed the earlier post, let me know what your friend wants on the fridge magnet…...we'll do it…

And have to agree with Monte again….the turners will want that Blackjack Andy…...(Jim, make some room).....


----------



## JL7

I wonder if Randy survived?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't gotten a call about Randy.

Andy can you cut that blackjack into blanks they just may buy it. Andy i learned to fish from my dad. He never uses bait. I never use bait for trout.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff ill pm you on them but its a Florida de les.

how do you post this
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102658


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

these turner are a little bit scarey to me they''ll turn anything


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what did Randy do this time ?


----------



## JL7

Andy - you should think about setting up a double boiler with wax and making turning blanks…...No question you can get extra $$ out of those scraps….

Eddie - send the PM and we'll figure it out…...and Randy is hauling the sander downstairs…...in theory!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy had to go get some help getting that down some staires ,it will be a slow process with Randy he take lots of beer breaks


----------



## JL7

Good point Eddie….wonder if he put the beer on the right side of the process!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

if he got down those stairs hes celebrating . thats a good sander he got. i got the same one its a beast .Grizzley makes some good tools. David helped set it up and its sanding true .


----------



## bandit571

Sat on my rearend all day, ecept for about 30 minutes down in the Dungeon Shop. Had a Craftsman #5C BB to try out.

Head count on the jacks: 
5 #5 sized jack plane, including 2 "c" models
1 #5-1/4 sized jack plane
1 #5-1/2 Jumbo jack plane

I think this might be a tad too many?

Also a #6 sized Try plane, 18"' long, and it is a "C" model.

Will have to inventory the rest of the mob, LATER.

Might have to build a second ool Chest, as #1 is FULL!


----------



## Gene01

My mom used to get a "wrench" in her back and she "wrenched" off the dishes in the "zink" before she "worshed" 'em. 
And, she never used a tissue, only a "Klenex". 
And, she thought her in-laws in Texas talked funny.


----------



## mudflap4869

OH MY ACHING BACK! 
Andy what have you done to me? Candy is sure as the world going to see that black jack and make my life miserable until I can get her to Jenks. Dang! She just called and said she was on her way home from work. Maybe I can hide her computer. 
Gene. That is exacty how my mom talked. Perneals were flowers that returned every year, and gas was caused by Gastric Ulcers. It was a waste of time trying to tell her any different. She would just say "well I didn't know that." then use the same phrase within tem minutes. We as kids used to make up diseases like "Palphebia" and discuss them at length in front of her. Her doctor finaly called us in and gave us a royal ass chewing because she always showed up in his office convinced that she was suffering from those diseases. Did I mention that she watched every soap opera and learned to diagnose herself. Hypochondriac was an understatement when describing her. I used to medicate her with a little glass of Mogan David wine and a Sweet Tart. Within minutes she felt relief from her aches and pains. When she told the doctor that I was better than he was, and he learned what I was doing, he cracked up laughing. I continued her medication for several years then my younger brother took over after I left home. That medical treatment continued three times a day even in the nursing home until she died just over a year ago. Bless her soul she is resying now.


----------



## ssnvet

I spent 90 min carefully pulling the corner trim off the house, and soon realized I'm going yo have to pull the bottom boards off too… Oye!


----------



## mojapitt

Did we ever hear if Randy hurt himself moving the sander? Maybe his roommate helped him.


----------



## JL7

I'm going with….hurt himself…..

Randy??


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, if you ever start selling blackjack or walnut turning blanks, and shipping doesn't kill the cost, I'd sure buy some.

Bandit, I have come to believe there is no such thing as too many. But perhaps that's because I don't have enough. I'm watching a bid for a #78 and #190 combo. I've pretty much fallen in love with hand planes.

I'll be passing by a Woodcraft later this week. I'd love to hear any suggestions for lathe sharpening jigs for Sherry, carving tool sharpening items and wood for my 16 year old, and wood for wood burning for my 12 year old.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im going with roommate hurt him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff,mi just watched your video on doing the end grain boards. Nice process you got there. When I have time I'm gonna try something with scraps. When I have time. Should be in a few weeks. I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Randy choose to leave the sander where it was and just partake in cold beverages.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The visual of Randy laying at the bottom of the stairs with a sander on top of him makes me smile…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the skills that hand toolers show amaze me.


----------



## JL7

Vegas has a line right now whether Randy made it or not…


----------



## lightcs1776

#78 and & #109 - less than $30 a good deal? Will know one way or other in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got $200 ridin' on the sander…..


----------



## JL7

The current top 3….all from the stumpy thread….....yeah…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm amazed that anybody has that much patience…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully the sander didn't get damaged in case he has to sell it to pay medical bills.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Sorry to disappoint you…. You are out $200.00!!!

I came through the ordeal OK.
As I did NOT "celebrate" until the task was completed!!!

I'll post some pictures in a blog….
Sorry, Jeff… no video!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool. Shows the quality of people we have here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go stumpy nubbers. I gotta go look at eddies and teds.


----------



## JL7

Randy Lives!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't doubt you for a second…it was more like 3 hours.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another weekend has come to an end. I have just enough time to say goo…..


----------



## gfadvm

That blackjack was too soft even for the turners I think. But is was really pretty colored 

Bill, I never used live bait when I was a bass fisherman but I did catch some nice rainbows on worms in Colorado. We ate em cause we were poor and hungry!

Chris, A turner came in the wood barn the other day and saw my barrel full of stickers and thought they were turning blanks. I just assumed you pen turners used scraps from your shop rather than buying blanks.

I would never have found elm crotch but a turner asked me to saw a forked piece of elm for him and it had great figure. I had been discarding all the elm above the first branch! Never again.

Randy, Do we need to call 911?


----------



## bandit571

Dang it! And I had dibs on his stash of Mountain Dews, too.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great to hear things worked out well, Randy.

I won the planes! I now have a #78 and #190 coming my way. I'm excited. Plane till is one of those unfinished.

Edit: by the way, the planes were a total of $27 plus shipping, $39 and change total. Rabbet planes are now off my list. Maybe a router plane next.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cool on the "Top 3" TRIFECTA!!!

Now why would anyone doubt me???


----------



## gfadvm

Congrats to Jeff, eddie, and Ted. You showed all those "normal" LJs what we are capable of!


----------



## GaryC

It's 8:40 and I just finished the last Honey-do. So glad tomorrow is a work day…..


----------



## TedW

Monte, there is definitely some turning stock in that blackjack log. Whether it's worth the effort to cut blanks out of it might be another story. Maybe somebody who lives nearby and has a lathe would be glad to take it for free and cut it up himself. Then again, maybe cut it into blanks and see if it sells. I was wrong once before so it could happen again.

Jeff, Eddie and I are currently the Top 3… Congrats Jeff! Congrats Eddie!


----------



## GaryC

Jeff…thanks. I saved them. But, don't put me on that danged list
Nubbers are starting to rule the top 3 slots. cool


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, did your roommate help you?


----------



## TedW

I just posted about that and my post got lost in the ether…

EDIT: This is an edit!

I gotta start typing faster.


----------



## lightcs1776

Andy, the blackjack is certainly a beautiful wood. I'd love to try it on a lathe. Sherry is wanting me to do more on it, and while I really want it to be hero's, I am giving in. I have found I love turning bowls.


----------



## JL7

Sorry Gary, once on the list, always on the list…......man up….


----------



## GaryC

Aww poo, Jeff. I've been there. Only once but, hey


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy did you harvest some more of that elm from across the fence?

Hey Marty goo…


----------



## GaryC

Oh, wait…..what list?


----------



## bandit571

Marty messing with the interweebles again?


----------



## JL7

Marty,

goo….. to you to


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, that is simply an amazing board. Y'all deserve the top three.


----------



## JL7

The St. Louis list Gary…....poo….to you to…


----------



## JL7

Thanks Chris, but nothing special if you've done a few….really…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

WOW three nubbers on the top three at the same time . hope the site dont crash

Randy without pics it didnt happen

I want on the list …wait what list ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy did you get some more of that elm from across the fence?

Hey Marty, goo….....

Edit….do you ever get that feeling of de ja vu?


----------



## lightcs1776

Jeff, you've gotba great talent there. I enjoy getting to see the process.


----------



## GaryC

That sounds like a "gangsta" thing.


----------



## bandit571

Chris: didya win anything??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man this thing is glitchy tonight.


----------



## JL7

Eddie - talk to Gene about the St. Louis list…....


----------



## bandit571

Marty has it all "goo'd " up, again.


----------



## JL7




----------



## lightcs1776

Yep, Bandit. I got the #78 and a #191. I might see if I can sell the #191 to defray the cost.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dang Marty why did you leave with that goo nows the cyber port is stopped up again


----------



## lightcs1776

So, $39.35 seem reasonable for a Stanley #78 and #191 package, in good condition? Not looking to hear a confirmation that it was worth the expense. Just want to know a realistic opinion so I don't overspend in the future.


----------



## JL7

It's Marty's fault again….

Chris….I'm no help on the plane values…...hope you got a good deal…...


----------



## lightcs1776

Thought I'd mention, besides a couple adult beverages, I also had a bowl blank come off the lathe and spin right to my face. This was before any beverages. Thankfully I listened to all of your advice and was wearing the full face mask, which many of y'all have highly recommended. That saved me a lot of pain and discomfort. Thanks, all.

Edit: Thanks, Jeff. Ether way it will be a learning lesson.


----------



## GaryC

Now….let me get this right…..did you say you're just plane no good? Aww, I don't completely agree with that


----------



## bandit571

sounds about right. My 78 was 16 plus shipping.


----------



## JL7

Chris….It's bound to happen! Be ready!


----------



## firefighterontheside

He may be plane no good, but planer good.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, he's a top notch guy but, I don't want to admit that to his face. He might get a big head


----------



## JL7

Went to the zoo today….


----------



## TedW

Love that song!


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Bandit. You had a big hand in getting me hooked on planes, with the #4 and the block plane. Now I want to do everything with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Secrets safe with me.

Forgot to mention that the outlet mall here in Branson has a pretty good tool,store with a lot of dust collection stuff. I was excited to find an adapter from 4" to 2 1/1. I have one that came with my Dewalt planer that I have t been able to find anywhere. I use it for the planer and the jointer. Now I don't have trove it back and forth. Also got some 2 1/2 hose for cheap. Going home tomorrow, work Tuesday and Wednesday and maybe in the shop Thursday. Gotta cut the grass sometime too. Training again next weekend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Quick hello and goodnight.
Hello
Goodnight


----------



## firefighterontheside

I probably love that song. What song is it?


----------



## JL7

Bill…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Hello Sandra. Night, Sandra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep great song. Thanks Jeff.

Hello goodnight and good morning 74. I'll probably miss you tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy just got around to opening the Friday St. Louis newspaper and guess who was on the front page?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That was the smaller of those 2 elm logs laying beside the slab. It didn't have a fork in it but had a small branch on one side that resulted in all that crotch figure. These boards are 12-14" wide. Those across the fence were too small to mill.


----------



## JL7

Bill, I was going to say Rob Ford, but was it you??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ding ding. Jeff has it.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, looks like you have some big storms headed your way


----------



## JL7

So it Rob Ford then…...


----------



## JL7

Where's the clip?


----------



## DIYaholic

Pictures…. lots of pictures!!!
Eddie, it DID happen….

http://lumberjocks.com/DIYaholic/blog/41531


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try this. I'm the one with the white helmet and yellow vest.

http://www.stltoday.com/gallery/news/multimedia/truck-fires-shut-down-i/collection_31b1933d-4d13-529e-9db1-aa83ca54c665.html#2


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw Randy. Nice work, all by yourself.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Where's the clip?" 
- JL7

Jeff,
Where's the gun???


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Totally clear here now. I'll check the radar before going to bed but I usually sleep through storms.

niteall


----------



## lightcs1776

Time for this man to head to bed. Have a great night all. Dreaming of woodcraft deals.

Here is the planes I was able to purchase:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STANLEY-No-78-amp-191-RABBET-PLANEs-PLUS-PARTS-/131214649919?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1120


----------



## JL7

That's cool Bill…..

Randy - it's close by…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall have a good nite got to go watch Game of Thrones season three

Randy that was cleaver


----------



## JL7

*+1* on the Game of Thrones Eddie…......enjoy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Besides the fact that I need to get some sleep….
This site is a ROYAL PIA tonight!!!

So I will just say….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, Congrats on making it to the front page with your table. 
I am about ready to junk this computer. I type and have to wait for 15 seconds to see if it is going to respond. Damned frustrating to say the leaste.


----------



## CFrye

a banana with Hostess Ding Dongs with a tall glass of milk for breakfast about twice a week.
Breakfast of Champions!
"Ask This Old House" & "Woodturning Workshop"…. for the win!
Jeff, that Incra inspiration stuff is…WOW!
Anything that won't make lumber goes on the firewood pile for Candy to sort through!
Heeheehee, thank you, Andy.
Jaw dropping, awe inspiring cutting board. See, Jim, I told you that piece of scrap was big enough to save! Jeff, Enabler is thy name. Heeheehee
I am just glad she hasn't decided to fill the lots across the street with logs and such.
I hasn't?
Funny stuff Jim……..you better hide……...
He can't hide
STUMPY!
Did Andy post a picture? By hisself? Wowza Elm! 
A little epoxy and crushed turquoise will fill that blackjack void and make it purdy!
these turner are a little bit scarey to me they''ll turn anything
and steal your firewood!
And, she thought her in-laws in Texas talked funny.
They do, Gene!
Bandit, I have come to believe there is no such thing as too many. But perhaps that's because I don't have enough.
NO ONE has enough hand planes, Chris! It's called 'affliction' for a reason.
The current top 3….all from the stumpy thread……..yeah…… And Bill as the featured woodworker! Can I have your autographs?
Randy has prevailed!
It's 8:40 and I just finished the last Honey-do. 
It's cute how you really believe that, Gary.
So, $39.35 seem reasonable for a Stanley #78 and #191 package, in good condition? Not looking to hear a confirmation that it was worth the expense. Just want to know a realistic opinion so I don't overspend in the future.
Chris, ask 'em over on the Hand Plane of Your Dreams thread. Or PM one of them.
had a bowl blank come off the lathe and spin right to my face. Yikes! Good thing you were wearing the face shield!
I'd say I'm caught up, except I know you all have typed another dozen posts while I'm typing this one line!
Doe, any updates on the rock hunt?
G'night Gracie!


----------



## bandit571

Just watch a FULL Fogerty Concert

Plus a bit of Dire straits

Imagine this one…..Billy Gibbons and John Fogarty doing "Sharp dressed man"

Yepper! In a GOOOOOOOD Moood tonight.

Ears are still buzzing, too Volume @ 12


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy that was funny and yes even fire wood 

Bandit you do have a great taste of music ,love the horns in this one

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/g_vOX0ZjT4w?version=3&hl=en_US


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, it's late, go to sleep


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I know Monte lol 
its just one of those nites . wood worker are awesome folks i think this one sure is 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/4RBcWhSAKg0?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good nite Monte and to all good nite . all in all its been another day in paradise


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am actually getting up and going to work. Good morning all.


----------



## Doe

I had to chuckle about how mothers talk. When our daughter was starting to talk, she picked up words from my Mum. Heather liked to watch Bucks Bunny and wanted to go on the subvay. Fortunately, she got that sorted out pretty quickly. I was more concerned about her idolization of Ernie on Sesame Street. She had an "Ernie" shirt she wanted to wear every day that made washing problematic. Worse was her Ernie laugh, I was afraid she would never stop laughing like a Muppet. Thankfully, it all worked out.

Candy, no joy on the stone.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning Doe, hope you find the stone. Major bummer.


----------



## mojapitt

Today we celebrate Randy not hurting himself or the sander getting it in the basement.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the technically gifted nubbers, is it possible to have the administrators if the site archive a large portion of this thread (say the first 60,000 posts) in hopes of speeding it up? Just a thought.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good mornin' all,
Well, everyone 'cept Marty!!!
Can you believe…. He bet on the sander!!!

Happy celebrating, Monte….
I'll be trying to move….
My very stiff & sore body!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, that's how I feel the day after my really good days here.


----------



## mojapitt

Herb Alpert - Mexican Shuffle: 




try to wake ya'll up


----------



## DIYaholic

Work is calling….
Do I need to answer????

Later folks….


----------



## GaryC

Howdy


----------



## mudflap4869

Eddie, CCR and TDN were and are my favorites. Candy keeps comming behind me and turning the volum down.
Monte, I burned through three copies of the south of the border album by playing them so often. Energizing to say the least. 
Doe. I am hoping that you find the stone. It has such special meaning to you that I know that you are very much upset. Good luck my friend.
To the rest of you guys and gals, GO TO WORK. They need money in the SS admin.


----------



## lightcs1776

Morning all. In case I forgot to mention it last night, y'alls mothers must be from Ohio, because that is exactly how my grandmothers would talk.

Candy , funny comments.

There is no longer such a thing as firewood at our house. There are just turning pieces of various sizes, unless it's pine, then its camp wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, front page with my table?
Good idea Monte, that would help. It might be easier for someone to post a new one under the same name but with #2 at the end and have everybody move over there.
Morning all. Time to make pancakes and play outside a little before we go home.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Good news Monday. Randy's safe, the Grizz is safe, the Tribute's transmission still shifts. 
And, Jeff, eddie and Ted are featured in the top 3. 
Great start to a wonderful week.

Attaching a 3 point to a Polaris is hard work for an old man and a not quite as old lady. But we got r done.
Wouldn't have been so bad if I could have remembered where all the parts and pieces fit together. And where abouts under the vehicle I stuffed the electrical connection for the lift. 
Got the drive way semi graded. Gotta wait for some rain to finish. Clay is too hard, blade is too light, Polaris is somewhat under powered. I need a tractor. I don't even have a broken one.
Next is leveling for a pad for the new standby generator. 30 minute job. Yeah, right!
Gotta get busy.


----------



## HamS

The cure for Charlie is quinine. When he attacks me at night. I drink 8 oz of Tonic water and I get relief before I get back to the bedroom. I'm told it's even better if you add some gin to it. 
Black locust grows fast and will seed itself. I use it for handles and it is common for posts. It dulls edges quickly but is a very tough wood. It is nice and white like ash when cut but weathers black.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Thanks for Herb Alpert's Mexican Shuffle. Reminds me of the music on "The Newlywed Game" with Bob Eubanks or "The Dating Game" when the contestant was introduced.

Doe-Sending some good vibes your way to find your rock.

Chris-I think you did okay with the plane purchases. Now put 'em to work!


----------



## HamS

Archiving won't do much to speed it up. Response time is a function of server speed and number of queries. The long thread only matters if you are searching for something in the ghread. Think of it as the top of your bench. If you are just getting things from or putting goings on the bench it's no problem. If you are trying to find the stick of quilted maple that was 28 by 3 in the stack of 250 boards it is going to take you longer.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ye, ye Bums!

Uncle Charles blew "REVIELLE!" at 0600, again. Got up.walked it off, went back to sleep.

The ONLY way I will drink Tonic Water is in a nice TALL glass of Gin, thank you very much.

Been working down in the Dungeon for awhile this morning. Involves spinning every auger bit I have into a 2×4 block. Scrollsaw trimmed a piece of 1/4" luann plywood. Lay out some fir 1×4s

Project? HEHEHEHEH Stay tuned…

Tonight is ayoutube concert by Poison in St. Louis/LIVE Then maybe a bit of Alice Cooper. Seems there is a Live version of" Foxy Lady" he does, with some lead guitarist named Orianthi P. That little gal can flat out shred a guitar!

Tuesday night? OUTLAWS, Blackfoot live, And just maybe some OLD "Skynard" Volume will again be on "12" on the dial. Headphones are a must….


----------



## GaryC

Jeff, I hope you aren't getting all that flooding water around your place. Looks kinda bad on the news


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good Morning!


----------



## gfadvm

Ham, The tonic water (quinine) stops my leg cramps almost instantly! But it is an acquired taste.

I didn't see a "Bill table" on the front page???

Gary, The "big storms" left 1/4" here overnight.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nikki, I thought we scared you off. Or maybe Randy did.


----------



## mojapitt

Nubbers have been in the top 3 all weekend. At least 5 maybe 6 have been in top 3 in the last few days.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Good morning Monte! .....


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers! 
Bill, Jim was referring to you being featured on the LJ home page. 
Monte, I used to belong to a photography forum. As you can imagine the threads there got pretty big and pixel heavy in a hurry (and, at the time we were on dial-up). One particular thread was similar to this one and they would 'move' to a new thread about every 10,000 posts with links connecting the old and new. Every move was an event! Members would 'decorate' the new digs with pictures. We could furnish the virtual shop with images of tools and projects! 
I don't know if that would help or not.
Have located a trailer for log retrieval. It belongs to Dr. Offermann, my friend from Don's country. Currently being used by another coworker. Will keep you posted.


----------



## bandit571

Failing to find any Tonic Water, or any Gin in the house, next best for me is a tall glass of cold Milk. By the time I finish the glass, Uncle charles has left the building.

Have a bunch of phone calls to do

Watch TWO planes right now, one ends in a little bit after Lunch..

What IS for Lunch today, anyway? And, who is fixing it?

Baloney, cheese, and Burger King Zesty sauce on white toast. Might add some green leafy stuff, and a few tater chips to the sammich. And a Mountain Dew or two.

Morning Nikki! Don't let Randy, or Marty scare you off. Just mention you are looking for someone to do some work, and they both will go away….


----------



## CFrye

Nubbers Rule!









(screen shot via the phone camera)


----------



## lightcs1776

Good luck on the planes, Bandit. I'm always looking forward to seeing the tune ups.

And good luck log hunting, Candy. Sounds like you're getting quite a collection.


----------



## mojapitt

Last time I tried gin, I thought it was turpentine (roughly 1984).


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Morning bandit ….. Thanks for the Never Dull advise


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, THAT part of the home page! Thanks for clearing that up. As you know, logs are very HEAVY. Not sure you are safe pulling a load of logs with your current vehicle. Be safe!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Chris! Sorry about the fuzzy picture above. Maybe someone can use little words and talk me through screen shots on the puter?
I've tried tonic water for cramps (shudder) and a few other things. CoQ10 worked best for me in preventing them until I could get a new pair of ZCoil shoes.


----------



## TedW

Monte, a skilled techie should be able to archive the bulk of this thread. Whether the admin of this site can do it, I wouldn't know. It would take some hacking but it could be done.

Candy, different computers have different methods but what's common on Windows is to hold down the Control key and press the Print Screen key. That will copy the screen, but then you need an image editing software to paste it into.


----------



## GaryC

What a day. I made a cup of coffee, sat down at the computer and fell asleep. Now the coffee is cold. Think I'll go to the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Gary: add a bit of Whisky to the coffee, you won't notice it being cold. The Better half justs nukes hers back to life, in 3 minutes flat.

IF I should win the first of the two planes, there will be LOT of work to be done on it. Sole may need to be re-lined, have to find a lateral lever, AND a chipbreaker. And look up a pattern to turn a new "bun" front kanoobie for it. Might even have to raid the penny jar to buy a wood screw for the knob. Rusty??? YEP! I might know a thing or two about dealing with rust. But, on a Stanley #35, there isn't a lot to rust up, anyway….. Will know more after 1400 hrs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Jim. I went looking a while ago. I guess it was only there for ashort time. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good morning Nikki. I am so glad you came on this morning just to see my smiling face. I have that effect on a lot of people. Candy says that they are just trying to figure out what kind of pet she has, but you can't believe a word she says about me. 
11 am and I still haven't been out the door this morning. I looked out and saw work waiting to attack me and have avoided it thus far. I hid inside all day yesterday and only opened the day for about two seconds. Nope, to danged hot and muggy to go out there. Now I need to cowboy up and saddle that unfinished shed and pumphouse befor it starts snowing. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## CFrye

^^^ That didn't last long. It's raining. Out to the shop. Thanks for the tip, Ted. will try it out. Photoshop Elements should work, right?


----------



## bandit571

Phone tag today

Nope don't have it yet

She won't be here til tomorrow morning

Need to log in

Need to press this number, then this number….

That sort of thing.

Need to go hide in the Dungeon Shop! Might even take the camera-ooski along, this time…


----------



## bandit571

MAJOR BUMMER! Lost it in the last 2 minutes, by a lousy dollar.

So, to take it out on someone, I did a buy it now on a Craftsman #4 plane. Will be here by Friday. Another Rusty & Crusty to rehab. Not much else to do.

Five #5 Jack planes is too many for this shop, will decide later which ones to selll.

Have a couple NEW Antique Stores opening up around these parts, might go check them out, later….

FAX work is done, maybe in a few days, cash in hand? We'll see. Other FAX work will, or BETTER get DONE in the morning, IF I have to stand over them with a club!


----------



## ssnvet

*Went to the zoo today….*

A-wing-a-wut, A-wing-a-wut, A-wing-a-wut, A-wing-a-wut, A-wing-a-wut,

*The tonic water (quinine) stops my leg cramps almost instantly! But it is an acquired taste.*

Which is why the Brits in India and Kenya drank it with Gin. Only they wanted the quinine for Malaria, not cramps. And hence the birth of one of my favorite summer-time drinks. Got any limes?


----------



## ssnvet

Just found out today that the printing press module I'm designing a crate for and we'll be bagging and crating on site is the largest printing press in the world.

Roughly 23' x 11' x 13' and 65,000 lbs. ... for each of the main modules. And there's four of them.

I don't want to know how much these beasties cost… I'm nervous enough already.

They contract a special design, low bed, high capacity trailer to haul these to the doc. And I'm told that there are only two of them in the country.


----------



## lightcs1776

Pretty cool, Matt. Maybe you can post a picture down the road.


----------



## ssnvet

Black Locust is amazingly rot resistant, and hence it's use for posts.

For tool handles, I like to use Blue Beech (American Horn Beam). I cut one on my lot years ago, and still have some out in the shed somewhere.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Chris…. I'm usually not on site for the pack outs anymore. But I'll see if I can dig up an older photo.


----------



## mojapitt

We have LOTS of Eastern Hop Hornbeam I would really like to find a use for.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tonic helps my pains too…..

I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Candy sent me some rain cuz you kept missin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, We have hops here too. We mix it with barley…..


----------



## JL7

It stopped raining here finally…...so far no flooding in the shop, but with 2 big Maples close to the house, there's been a lot of gutter cleaning going on…....

Marty - glad you're getting the rain now…..

Had to go to work today, so I'm beat!!


----------



## DIYaholic

'Twas a good day at work….a minor miracle.
That and the boss man took the day off!!!

I used to indulge in "TNT's"....
Tangueray Gin & Tonics….
I now prefer my gin unmolested by quinine and use club soda!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Did you remember HOW to work???


----------



## bandit571

Just had my "ears lowered" shoulder length hair is no more. Not quite a "high & Tight" but I may have lost a couple pounds…..

Mid 80s around here, NO rain. 90 tomorrow…...YUCK.

Phone tag is done for today. Getting all the bills set up for my being off…..work. Haven't been there sonce 1 JUN 14.

Just going to sit around and enjoy things awhile….


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks Matt.

Bandit, my ears are in nearly always the same, since my hair stays well within regulation at all times.


----------



## bandit571

On the way to my Daughter's place in Huber heights the other day, driving along on St Rt 201. Saw a sign Marty just might like. ( sorry, I don't take photos and drive)

Anyway: "Historic Indian Creek Distillery" Sign pointed to the east of the roadway. Wonder IF you can get a free sample while on a "Tour" of the place?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Root ball on the rocks…..


----------



## GaryC

Has anybody noticed the absence of Dave and William lately?


----------



## bandit571

Chris: one of the joys of being on the Retired List. I could even have a full beard and a ponytail.

Plane has been shipped, I guess. I was getting a bit low on #4 sized planes anyway. Just have a Millers Falls #9. This one coming friday will need the tote glued back together. And a LOT of rust cleared off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Dave is trying to fit William with the proper motorcycle attire…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Randy, there was a lot of head scratching going on today…...actually just helping a friend painting the new cabin. Hardwood floors to go in soon. Never installed one before…any tips?

Marty - you better get that lathe going…..nice ball….

Gary - Dave peeked out for a few minutes this morning and posted a few comments…..haven't seen William…..

And this thread definitely IS broken…...time for a vote…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

4 hour drive home in the rain and then got drenched clearing out the camper, parking the camper, feeding goats and chickens. Anybody got a beer? I'm gonna go catch up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I vote for whatever is best…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, We need a new direction in life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not to be confused with nude erection…..


----------



## JL7

I would suggest somebody see if this thread could be locked for new comments and have Stumpy start a new one…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, how about getting stumpy to start a new thread with a similar name and we all move over there. Maybe we advertise it for a while before we move. I think Candy had this idea. Other threads are not this slow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Jeff, who had it first?


----------



## boxcarmarty

A new thread is gonna mean a new contest to launch it…..


----------



## JL7

Good idea Candy!

Bill I guess I've missed a few comments! Have you dried out yet?


----------



## JL7

Should be called the Misfit thread…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
Depending upon the layout of walls & what not….
Find the longest wall…. start there and get the first row STRAIGHT!!!
That or the most prominent wall, hallway, room….


----------



## mojapitt

Can't we be egomaniacs and call it the Top 3 thread?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have summoned Dave and William for this discussion


----------



## mojapitt

Could just call it "Woodstick"


----------



## boxcarmarty

All are good suggestions, (except for Randy and I think he's lost)


----------



## superdav721

I am game for a new thread. 
I hate this one. The way this is designed is one file is written to every post. It has to rewrite on every post.
We need a forum with a chat room.
Will stumpy start a forum chat room on his site?
my 2 cents.
Where ever you guys go I will follow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Stumpy needs to discus this matter with Mrs Debbie??


----------



## GaryC

It would be cricket, Debbie is on the other site now


----------



## JL7

Dave's here! Good thinkin' Dave…....you're a smart feller….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm up for whatever works. 
I have not been posting lately because when I am busy it just takes too much time to post on this thread that doesn't seem to work anymore about half the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Maybe Stumpy needs to discus this matter with Mrs Debbie??
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> It would be cricket, Debbie is on the other site now
> 
> - GaryC


It appears that MARTY is the one that is LOST!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff dry now. Are you using nails or staples? If you don't have one rent a floor nailer with air assist. Use a lot of nails or staples, like every 12". Think about an underlayment of 15 lb felt. Don't overlap the felt or you will see it in the floor. Leave the obligatory gap between wall and flooring for expansion. You will have to hand nail when you get close to the opposite wall. Pried rill for those nails and use a hammer and nailset. You can use 6 p finish nails. Stagger joints to avoid having one joint next to another in the next row.


----------



## JL7

Williams here! Have to agree William….


----------



## DIYaholic

Posting here is a ROYAL PIA….
However, I have found that to be the case on all LJ threads!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Gary, but I don't see where playing with bugs right now is gonna help…..


----------



## JL7

Thanks Bill…..good to know…...I may be calling!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Whatever we do it has to allow for photos. 
I tried for thirty minutes today to post a photo of the progress of my current project. 
I only wished to show it to you guys. 
Don't give a damned about the rest of the site. 
I gave up after about the fifth time of loading the same photo.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, thought you were fishing for new ideas….I just gave the bait


----------



## JL7

Randy - most of the other threads seem to post fast for me…...just this one that sucks.

I wonder how the HPOYD thread is doing??


----------



## boxcarmarty

We could call it Stumpy's Rebellion…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the short term, a new thread would help immensely. Moving away from here means losing looking at each other's projects without having to go back and forth from LJ to something else. I'm also up for anything though. Just don't want to lose people or any of the appeal, other than chatting with friends. You know what I mean.


----------



## JL7

William - email me the photos if you want….I'll give it a try…..


----------



## DIYaholic

New thread….
Chat room won't allow photos….
A different site just wouldn't be the same….
Build it & they will come!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We need to appoint bandit to sneak over and infiltrate them other guys to see how there thread is doin'. Maybe we can attack after dark…..


----------



## JL7

I think Don hangs out over there too…..where's Don?


----------



## DIYaholic

I need to gather supplies….
From the grocery store….
See ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can all get together and build a big wooden horse to send 'em over in…..


----------



## JL7

LOL…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Shouldn't that be a wooden SAW horse???


----------



## lightcs1776

I'm game for a new thread, just so I can say I was there from the beginning - grin.

My project for today was hollowing the bowl for Sherry. I'm trying hard not to get into this and let it be her's, but this is as addictive as planes may be.

Also order Capt. Eddies black hawk sharpening jig today. I can't spend $100+ on a setup, but my sharpening skills need help.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can send the women in first to make sure it's safe…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Here I is! The HPOYD thread is similarly afflicted, IMHO. I do share William's frustration with posting pictures anywhere, however. I'll send Cricket a note asking about picture posting.

+1 to locking comments with a 30-day notice during the migration to a new Stumpy Part Deux forum topic. I think that keeping the name common will keep us as commoners.


----------



## JL7

Cool Don - you're in charge!!

Looks good Chris! And the Capt Eddie jig should be a good buy…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll build this large wooden badger…


----------



## lightcs1776

Thanks, Jeff.

William, good to see your busy and not under the weather.


----------



## DonBroussard

PM sent to Cricket. I invited her over to join the discussion so I don't have to filter anything. Please be on your best behavior when Cricket shows up-and sit up straight and spit out that chewing gum!


----------



## bandit571

There is one site I know of that HAS A CHAT ROOM in place already

The patriotwoodworker .com

Chris and Gene are also over there….

Yalll be welcome there any time…..


----------



## lightcs1776

You really think some of these guys know how to be on good behavior?

Didn't realize TPW has a chat room.I'll have to check it out this week.


----------



## JL7

This IS our best behavior Don!!


----------



## bandit571

Chris: it is called the Woodshed for obvious reasons…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Okay, if this is your best behavior, I accept that, but you still need to sit up straight and get rid of that gum!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, you're welcome to call me. I'm no pro floor installer guy, but I've done a few and those were some of the things I've learned. If you happen to call my cell and nobody answers, but you get a call back from a 573 number, it's me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We could make Randy sit on his hands while Cricket is here, but that could be a bit disturbing too…..


----------



## Cricket

Please Ignore This Comment…

Testing image loading in this thread.


----------



## Cricket

Don Broussard, could you tell me more about image issues you are having?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, We can ignore a lot of things, but never a good comment…..


----------



## Cricket

Are y'all also having trouble with slow response times in this thread even when you are not posting an image?


----------



## gfadvm

Jeff, Bill covered most of the main installation issues but I would add that you need to lay flooring ACROSS the room before you start to see how they are going to come out. ie: It's better to rip boards on both sides of the room rather than laying all the flooring and realizing that your last strip of boards needs to be 1" wide. This looks especially bad if you are using wide (5" boards) like we did. Hope this makes sense. One pic would have explained it better than I did.


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty, that isn't exactly right. We can't ignore a bad comment either.

Cricket, the response time is generally slow regardless of what is posted, picture or text. Many times just bringing up this thread is rather slow. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## DonBroussard

They seem to be related to speed of loading pictures. They eventually load, but take a long time.

Anybody else wants to share their experience with Cricket?


----------



## boxcarmarty

push…..


----------



## GaryC

Quite often we have a problem with our post not showing up for several minutes. Right now, Marty's last post #67483 is right above this one and I know others have been posted


----------



## JL7

When multiple people are posting at the same time, the thread just gets jammed up and posts will hang for a long time and disappear until the traffic clears….make sense?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, We can ignore a lot of things, but never a good comment…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am testing one more thing, before I am able to address this issue, but it looks like this thread may have gotten too long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not just the photos being loaded. It's also more then one person trying to post comments when the comments get lost…..


----------



## JL7

Got it Andy - good tip thanks…!


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: many times a post will need a second one, just to push it through to post. Photos are just as slow as the posts. If I hit the "Post this reply" button , it will just sit there on "spin cycle" for a couple mnutes. Then, you just hope the posts show up.

Will try this one


----------



## Cricket

Okay folks, I hate to say it, but it looks like 67,489 replies may be the limit for this thread.

I may have to close it and ask StumpyNubs, to start a part 2.


----------



## JL7

There's like 6 posts missing right now….


----------



## bandit571

Posted a respobse @ 8:17 this one at 8:19


----------



## GaryC

Just read a post by bandit in email and it's not here yet


----------



## JL7

Can you keep the thread in a read only mode, just for old time sake?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hear that guys and gals, You'll talk too much…..


----------



## GaryC

If we have to wait on Stumpy it could be days


----------



## lightcs1776

Marty just pointed out the obvious … grin.

It would be good if the last post could be a link to the new thread.


----------



## Cricket

I sent a note to Stumpy. If we do not hear something in a timely fashion, I will start the new one, but I would like to try to wait on him, at least for tonight. Let me know what y'all want.


----------



## superdav721

Did Jeff call me a fart smeller?


----------



## Cricket

> Marty just pointed out the obvious … grin.
> 
> It would be good if the last post could be a link to the new thread.
> 
> - lightcs1776


We would definitely do that before closing the thread.

P.S. I soooooo love the new quote button.


----------



## JL7

Come on Dave…...I did sorta, but *best behavior*...remember??


----------



## bandit571

Does that mean I'll have to move the Dungeon Rehab Center, too?

PITA to do a bunch of blogs, though.

Hey, I get lost easily on a forum site…..

take that back, I'm never lost, someone is always telling me where to go…...


----------



## superdav721

Ill tell you guys what is designed for this Google +
I have a page already and can carve a section just for us. It is pic friendly and we can have a bi weekly video chat. It will hold up to ten people.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106485832106925979719
I have almost 1400 members.
Some of you guys are already there.


----------



## Cricket

Clearly I have been missing out on one of the best threads in the community, huh?


----------



## DIYaholic

Will we need to bring a change of clothes and toiletries, to the new thread???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can we move and not leave a forwarding address for Randy???


----------



## Cricket

> Can you keep the thread in a read only mode, just for old time sake?
> 
> - JL7


It would still be here. It would just be closed.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's OFFICIAL….
WE BROKE LJs!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

1…2…3…heave!!!


----------



## JL7

> It would still be here. It would just be closed.
> 
> - CricketWalker


Cool. Appreciate you stopping by….....feel free to visit again…..


----------



## GaryC

Does this one stay open until the other starts?


----------



## bandit571

Hey DAVE! I might have a plane to fix up by you









Know anything about fixing a cracked side?


----------



## superdav721

We would definitely do that before closing the thread.
You will be in the same boat in 6 months


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Thank you, for all you do & for looking into the problems on this thread!

Yeah, you have been missing out on the BEST thread on LJs!!!
Please, come visit often. We'll keep Marty in his cage!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

PUSH!!!


----------



## Cricket

I have been doing this a lot of years and I have never had a thread reach too many posts. LOLOL

This is all but unusable right now. If I don't hear from him shortly, I will quote his original thread in a new one and call it one of these:

The Stumpy Nubs Workshop Part 2
The Stumpy Nubs Workshop Part 2… The best woodworking show since the invention of wood!


----------



## lightcs1776

Hope you stop by often Cricket, especially when we get a new thread.


----------



## superdav721

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106485832106925979719/stream/82b79d4d-fbed-4e39-9401-822db3f139c4


----------



## bandit571

Can't get a post to pull through….2! 6! HEAVE!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok, we all knew it was coming. We broke the internet…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sure all of our wood training music videos have something to do with the overloaded circuits…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm going to start a new thread. Hopefully this one can still be preserved since Rex's comments are all here!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RANDY DID IT!!!*


----------



## Cricket

> Ok, we all knew it was coming. We broke the internet…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Let me know as soon as you have the new thread started so that I can close this one before it crashes completely. I will add a link to the new thread before I close it.


----------



## JL7

It's going to be tricky catching up with HPOYD for the *2nd* time….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hand me the air pump, I think we're deflating…..


----------



## Cricket

> I m going to start a new thread. Hopefully this one can still be preserved since Rex s comments are all here!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


The thread should remain as I am not going to remove it. I am simply going to close it.


----------



## lightcs1776

Regardless of whether it fixes the issue or not, your help sure is appreciated, Cricket.


----------



## superdav721

Bandit send it my way.
http://chiselandforge.com/tools/brazing-plane/
Ill fix it and send her back to you


----------



## lightcs1776

And that is why this is such a cool thread. Everyone helps each other out. And, despite all the banter, I've learned a tremendous amount from y'all.


----------



## DonBroussard

I told y'all Cricket was alright. She's one of us! Hanks again for the help, Cricket!

Thanks for checking in, Sir Stumpy. Oh, and also for not dying-we appreciate that too!


----------



## Cricket

Ya'll are very welcome! You can always send me a message when something isn't working.


----------



## DIYaholic

I just need to say one thing….

Should we get lost & separated on our way to the new thread….
Regroup at Andy's sawmill!!! But don't tell Marty!!!


----------



## GaryC

If something's not working???? Jeff's not working…. can you fix that?


----------



## bandit571

So, when is moving day?

Randy needs to bring ALL the Mountain Dews to help things move better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, Don shows up, messages cricket and things start to happen.


----------



## Cricket

Stumpy is working on a new thread. I will post the link to it here.


----------



## JL7

Sadly Gary…...no…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, we tell our kids if they're lost to look for an employee of where we are at or a mom with kids, because they know what to do. So look for Doe or Candy or 74.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:* As you know, this thread has become too big. At the request of Lumberjocks.com, we are starting a "part two". Join us there for the next 67,000 comments!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We also need to have Randy fixed so that he doesn't reproduce…..


----------



## lightcs1776

Stumpy's new thread is up!


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 is scarey, Can I look for Nikki instead???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:* As you know, this thread has become too big. At the request of Lumberjocks.com, we are starting a "part two". Join us there for the next 67,000 comments!


----------



## Cricket

This will be your new playground.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61919


----------



## DonBroussard

C'etait mon plaisir, mes amis. All I did was message Cricket. You guys did all the heavy lifting!


----------

